# Something About Nothing............   #14



## macraven

_Time to pack up and move to a new house ........
Be sure to come early so you can choose the best room in the place.
First ones in the new home get to choose a view of the ocean, back yard pool, or landscape views..

The house is large enough for everyone to have their own room......



So join in for chat time, sharing what's on your mind, what's for dinner, how's the weather or talk about your vacation at the Darkside. 
Whatever you have to say is fine here.


We are experts on having 6 different conversations going on at once.


The only thing we all honor is to play nice.


Everyone is welcomed so please take the time to stop by and put your feet up and spend time with us in our new home!_


----------



## macraven

I posted this thread and then when to look for it on the main board, could not find it.
Almost wet myself when I didn't see it.........

But once I put my reading glasses on, saw it right away........whew..


----------



## agavegirl1

Dibs on the room with a whirlpool tub...for my back problems (kinda sorta)... Thanks Mac!  Love the idea of forgetting abou a number 13.  And....First to move in!!!  Yesssssss.


----------



## Charade67

I was sleeping soundly when dh’s phone started chiming. Stupid Words with (west coast) Friends. 

I’d like a room with a Mountain View please. I’m not too picky, but I would like a nice big, comfy window seat where I can sit and read. 

Going to try to get back to sleep.


----------



## schumigirl

Yay........we’ve moved..........  

I’ve taken the penthouse again........love the high ocean view and plenty of room to party!!! 

No hot tub for me......but wine dispenser essential......

This is a fun suite!! 

Thanks mac.........


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> I posted this thread and then when to look for it on the main board, could not find it.
> Almost wet myself when I didn't see it.........
> But once I put my reading glasses on, saw it right away........whew..



Lot of that going around hehehe

I’ll take the turret if you please


----------



## Spike101

I'll take the quiet room at the back, with the view of the lake and gardens, perfect for seeing the sunset every night.


----------



## Lynne G

Club Level room, high floor, with huge balcony, overlooking the beach and water, with tea service every morning.  

So nice in this new place.  Good Morning all!


----------



## Lynne G

From our fun yesterday.  And see, little one is a coaster girl fan.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

Thank you Mac for the new digs.

I would like a high floor room over looking the ocean with room service please



Happy Tuesday 







Mac it’s taco Tuesday.


Lynne great pics. Looks like you and your daughter are having fun.

Windows are steamed up with humidity this morning. Humidity is 93 % and it’s supposed to be 92 again today.


Count down for lots of Sans family members for upcoming trips to HHN.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning...

Nice new digs...I'll take a room next to Lynne and Robo with a nice beach view and room service please.

Smilies aren't working for me today...it's my day off and I need to get going with the yard work before it gets too hot to move.  I have 20 bags of mulch to spread.

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## buckeev

Dang. I guess I'll take the musty room under the stairs. Ah well. Once I post it on Instagram, folk will think I'm "Four Seasoning" it with all the fancy folk.


----------



## Disxuni

And I'll take the other one. However, as cool as it is, it might be a little small for me.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Good morning...
> 
> Nice new digs...I'll take a room next to Lynne and Robo with a nice beach view and room service please.
> 
> Smilies aren't working for me today...it's my day off and I need to get going with the yard work before it gets too hot to move.  I have 20 bags of mulch to spread.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day!



Vicki, mine didn’t work yesterday....they all looked pale for want of a better description.....the very last icon was still fully lit so I clicked on that and they all appeared again......

Don’t work too hard!!! 

Hey buckeev,........ nice to see you


----------



## Lynne G

1/2 wait for that ride.


----------



## Lynne G

And we are still at not working, hmm more than 2 hours?  Need shade.


----------



## RAPstar

I claim the basement lair cause I hate sunlight. And yet I keep going to Florida. 

I've reached the point where I don't wanna read about/do any more planning and just want to GOOOOOOOOO! It doesn't help that work has been slow the past two weeks. Ugh.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> And we are still at not working, hmm more than 2 hours?  Need shade.



Glad you got to ride Hagrids.........the picture of you and your daughter is lovely.....she really looks like she’s having a blast! 




RAPstar said:


> I claim the basement lair cause I hate sunlight. And yet I keep going to Florida.
> 
> I've reached the point where I don't wanna read about/do any more planning and just want to GOOOOOOOOO! It doesn't help that work has been slow the past two weeks. Ugh.



Lol......I have a cousin like that.......skin wise she looks like Morticia Addams and goes to Florida twice a year......complains about the sun everywhere else........

I need the penthouse as I love a huge balcony!!!


----------



## Disxuni

Lynne G said:


> And we are still at not working, hmm more than 2 hours?  Need shade.



You and everyone else is brave for going out there. I cannot do the heat / sun. I can't wait until it's winter.


----------



## Sue M

I’ll have a high floor CL level, ocean view with large balcony please!


----------



## macraven

Schumi, glad you found your penthouse room.
But I guess you looked at the door and saw it had your name on it.

And it even has a tv in the bathroom....


----------



## Charade67

I’m having another “I really need a vacation” kind of day.  I need to get away, but it needs to be close by and cheap.


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Dang. I guess I'll take the musty room under the stairs. Ah well. Once I post it on Instagram, folk will think I'm "Four Seasoning" it with all the fancy folk.


Your room reminds me of the People Under the Stairs movie/house at a past hhn......


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> I’m having another “I really need a vacation” kind of day.  I need to get away, but it needs to be close by and cheap.


Back in the old days, I used to lock myself in the bathroom to get away from my kids.
It's almost like a vacation not having to deal with kids, husband, work and life.


----------



## tink1957

schumigirl said:


> Vicki, mine didn’t work yesterday....they all looked pale for want of a better description.....the very last icon was still fully lit so I clicked on that and they all appeared again......
> 
> Don’t work too hard!!!
> 
> Hey buckeev,........ nice to see you


Thanks Carole, it worked!   

I only got 15 bags spread before I gave up...maybe later after it cools down.


----------



## schumigirl

This really is SAN!!

Caterer called to confirm last minute details for the weekend.......all was good until she said so we’ll see you Sunday  er, no it’s Saturday the party......long silence where I held my breath and began to mentally plan my own catering.......then she said oh yes, you’re right it’s Saturday............phew.....couldn’t imagine having all our friends there and no food!! Heart stopping moment! 

Sunday we have booked a table at a country pub around 20 miles away....we love it there......he knows about that. Just the three of us, maybe four. 

He also doesn’t expect any gifts as the new Porsche and our longer September trip is what he considers his gifts.........ha!! As if!! Everyone has to have something to open. I think he’ll be happy. 

Separate dinners for all of us tonight........Kyle is having southern fried chicken.......Tom is having fish cake.......made them this morning and I fancy shrimp and Parma ham.......won’t take long to get them sorted. 

Then.......anyone watching Manifest? We started watching it and are hooked.......very weird and quite sinister show. Like it a lot! Only hope we can fit in 13 more episodes before we go! 

Happy Tuesday........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi, glad you found your penthouse room.
> But I guess you looked at the door and saw it had your name on it.
> 
> And it even has a tv in the bathroom....



Lol....you know me so well!!! 

I like my luxuries........will share my butler and staff if anyone needs them......  




tink1957 said:


> Thanks Carole, it worked!
> 
> I only got 15 bags spread before I gave up...maybe later after it cools down.



Glad to hear it Vicki! Not quite why they stopped working in the first place.....I wonder if we bumped that icon and switched them off somehow.......

Oh go and have a cool drink........sounds like a lot of work Vicki.......


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Back in the old days, I used to lock myself in the bathroom to get away from my kids.
> It's almost like a vacation not having to deal with kids, husband, work and life.


I need a place where I can hide from my job.


----------



## RAPstar

Charade67 said:


> I’m having another “I really need a vacation” kind of day.  I need to get away, but it needs to be close by and cheap.



I haven't even gone on my vacation yet and I'm ready for another one


----------



## Disxuni

Charade67 said:


> I’m having another “I really need a vacation” kind of day.  I need to get away, but it needs to be close by and cheap.



Me too, especially since I'm going back to college on Weds. So, double responsibility. >_<

I want to call out and take advantage of my pass, but at the same time, I never call out for no reason and it's too hot anyway.


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> I haven't even gone on my vacation yet and I'm ready for another one



Lol.....well, I certainly hope you enjoy this one.......sounds like you need it!!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Too exhausted and forgot about moving day yesterday-just popping in to claim my room-need a tropical beach view with sunset view every night...


----------



## Lynne G

Someone knows where the camera is now:


----------



## Disxuni

I'll be doing plenty of peace sign poses when I finally get to go and figure out where it is.


----------



## Charade67

I’m so loopy right now that I posted on the wrong thread. 

Have I mentioned how much I hate dealing with insurance?


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Too exhausted and forgot about moving day yesterday-just popping in to claim my room-need a tropical beach view with sunset view every night...



Are you home now MonyK? 

How was the trip........hope it was fabulous! And not long till you’re off again........


----------



## KStarfish82

Made it!  I need a room with two small beds, a pack and plat, and one crib.  And a built in babysitter!


----------



## macraven

lots of babysitters here !

We can play pass the baby

My favorite stage of my kids were when they were an infant 

No sassing and they didn’t move around fast


----------



## Monykalyn

Yep home now! So Glad we got to meet Lynne and her Daughter!! Really could have chatted for hours-which seems to be the usual when I meet Dis peeps. Ran into another Dis-friend at MK Sunday night too.
Lynne the ride looks so fun! Hope the glow night was fun too! Planned to run to Uni on SUnday but I heard the AP buttons were out. My Deathly Hallows ring broke (no idea how) so will have to see if they will exchange in September. We ended up eating/drinking in Epcot at all my favorite places
****DD's friend got us both in with his passes-I'd already bought a convention ticket, and have the 2 day ticket for GE in September-would be nice if I could return the September one (bought direct through Disney) as it is the more expensive of the two. We did the MNSSHP Friday, started at DHS at 9 am Saturday then hopped to AK where Alysa saw more DCP friends. One is now FT and working Everest-the CM was so cute when she recognized Alysa-gave a jump and giant hug. Then gave her a few FP to use. Line was short during RoL so we didn't need right then. Sunday was opening AK-more DCP friends meet up and we used the FP on EE. Then to epcot for lunch and SE, then to close out MK. In between we stopped at Tiki terrace at Poly then went back to room at GF-where we found the wet carpet situation in our room was worse. Katelyn (the DD with the conference there) had called that morning to say it was worse and room smelled of urine. The first response from call center was NOT what I'd expect from $700+/night resort! Alysa was at the front desk trying to get her band connected (again-her MDE was wonky all weekend) and I texted her to tell her about the room situation. We ended up moving rooms, and the manager gave us NSA FP (3 each)-nice but we had about 3 hours to use them at MK! We did manage to use them all though-including SDMT x 2. If we'd did this earlier we could have used them on FoP instead of waiting 110 minutes LOL! But Alysa's friend wanted to do FoP as he is going back to Hong Kong on Thursday and doesn't know if he will be back ever (He was on his International CP).  Monday we slept in a bit, got packed up and Katelyn came with us to TL for a few hours. We had a water park visit left from old old NE tickets. Was nice to hang out a bit-and use K's car to store luggage. Alysa and I showered and changed and called a Lyft to take us to airport-where flight was on time (bit early actually). Time change worked in our favor as it seemed like we gained an hour.
****TL: DR-had a great hot sweaty fabulous time!



Lynne G said:


> Boo, already out of August pin


 Yeah I was bummed


KStarfish82 said:


> his little lady turned 1 month old on Saturday


 Can she be any more adorable??


schumigirl said:


> Then.......anyone watching Manifest? We started watching it and are hooked.......very weird and quite sinister show. Like it a lot! Only hope we can fit in 13 more episodes before we go!


Yes! I am hooked on it!

Back to work today-but only 3 days left now,  Alysa and DH heading to Fayetteville to drop off her Ikea purchases and help her get the stuff assembled and in her apartment-starts back on the 26th.

Charade hope your day is better tomorrow!


----------



## Monykalyn




----------



## keishashadow

Just showered off from a nice, night swim.  Just he & me, floating about, aaaah, life is good.



tink1957 said:


> . I have 20 bags of


Um, a quick count on my fingers & toes, that’s what...1.5 cubic yards?   nearly a pickup truck bed full!  I am very impressed you got so much spread already.  You go girl, but take lots of breaks with iced tea.


RAPstar said:


> I claim the basement lair cause I hate sunlight. And yet I keep going to Florida.
> 
> I've reached the point where I don't wanna read about/do any more planning and just want to GOOOOOOOOO! It doesn't help that work has been slow the past two weeks. Ugh.



Creature of the night, eh?  hey, vampires are cool.


macraven said:


> Back in the old days, I used to lock myself in the bathroom to get away from my kids.
> It's almost like a vacation not having to deal with kids, husband, work and life.


Bubbles make everything better...including inthe bath water & the glass of bubbly


----------



## Bethany10

As long as I've got a view of the ocean and some kind of balcony so I can hear the waves I'm good. Oh and a reading nook would be lovely thanks. 

Papers on moms house got signed today. I turned over the keys and we're "officially" out. I'm so happy to be done as we start the schoolyear. One less thing on my plate as the never ending driving kicks off.


----------



## macraven

Bethany, do you want the morning sun or evening sun shine into your new bedroom?

I have both views in the new house

You can move in tonight since mom’s house has been sold 
( house sold is a nice feeling)


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Stopping in before going to bed. I hope I sleep well tonight. I ended up taking a nap when I got home from work today. I think I really needed it. 



Disxuni said:


> Me too, especially since I'm going back to college on Weds. So, double responsibility. >_<


Congrats. What will you be studying?



Lynne G said:


> Someone knows where the camera is now:
> 
> View attachment 427608


Great picture. I can’t wait to try that ride.



Monykalyn said:


> Charade hope your day is better tomorrow!


 Thanks. I have some good news to give my boss tomorrow. 



Bethany10 said:


> Papers on moms house got signed today. I turned over the keys and we're "officially" out.


 Congrats on the sale. 

Some of my quotes are missing, but I’m too tired/lazy to go back and check. Good night all. See you tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

Sleep tight charade


----------



## agavegirl1

@Disxuni, I am now trying to work in a “room under the stairs” in my remodeling project.

@buckeev ...the rooms under the stairs here are “magical”

Sweet dreams @Charade67.

@schumigirl  can you send your butler around occasionally with wine?  I could have grabbed the penthouse but knew it was more your style.

Welcome home @Monykalyn

@KStarfish82, I am a grandma of six and would love to babysit.

@Sue M and @Robo56 ...I’m sure Mac can upgrade me to Club Level with room service no problem. Putting in the request.

@keishashadow ...There’s a turret?

@tink1957 , do you and the ladies all in a row have any party plans.

@Spike101 ...How quiet do you think this place will be?


----------



## macraven

Agavegirl 
You’re back in great form tonight!
Laughed at all your witty comments


----------



## Pumpkin1172

doing a quick stop in, here in the new home. Since we are picking rooms, could i have a room with a balcony with great views, sand, tropical breezes and is always warm with the sun shinning!!!!! Seems like there are some amazing rooms in this new home 

Schumi your party sounds like it will a great one!!!!  I'm sure Tom will love it.  Can't wait to hear all about it.  

kstarfish...oh my dog...she is absolutely beautiful!!!! They are just such precious little ones.  

Tink...I hope that you have a bubble bath with a beverage waiting for you after all your hard work. 

Monk...your trip sounds like it was a great time.

Charade...I hope you get some rest tonight.  Insurance and work problems are NOT easy things to deal with.  I hope things start to look better.

We had a good little trip to visit the dd.  The weather got warmer as the weekend went on.  It was nice to just relax and visit with the kids.  We even got to meet with an old highschool friend and his wife.  He and the hubby were best friends growing up, he was best man at our wedding.  We had all moved in different directions, and lost touch.  We knew they lived in the same area as our dd, you gotta love Facebook.  He doesn't have an account and she just stalks everyone.  She always messages when she notices we are in the city...but we haven't had time to get together.  We decided to drive over to see them for a quick visit...three hours later, the dd is texting us    asking where we were lol.  You would have thought we had just seen each other last week.  It was a good visit.  Hopefully we will get to see them and one of my old highschool girlfriends next time we get there to visit.  

Hopefully everyone has a good sleep tonight...I'll leave the porch light on for anyone coming in late.


----------



## agavegirl1

macraven said:


> Agavegirl
> You’re back in great form tonight!
> Laughed at all your witty comments


Does that mean I get the room service CL upgrade as requested?


----------



## agavegirl1

PS...I am also finally returning to Orlando after five years, one surgery, several deaths in the family, 2 new grandchildren an May grey hairs than ever.....

Excited is an understatement.


----------



## schumigirl

​


----------



## schumigirl

Monyk….glad you had such a fabulous trip......nice picture too!!! Oh isn't Manifest amazing!!!! We are only 6 episodes in, but so intrigued...…..

agavegirl….lol......of course you can share my butler!! I`m generous like that ...…plenty of wine here too......it`s like my own personal CL......and an open invitation for folks who like fun!!! Wine and giggles make for the best evenings...… So glad you`re heading back to Orlando too....you have had a tough time.....and still keep smiling and so positive!!! You deserve it....and as mac says it`s lovely to see you back....we love some humour in here!!!

Pumpkin, yes, looking forward to it on Saturday.....but the meal on Sunday will be lovely too. Just us......glad you had such a lovely time with your DD....and yes, meeting up with old friends and it only feels like you saw them yesterday is fabulous!!!! 




Excited to go meet my friend today...….we spend the day talking and laughing and of course putting the world to rights...….and a lovely lunch in there too...….

It`s her birthday while we are away so I`ve been very organised as September is my busiest month for birthdays/anniversaries and if I don't get organised early.....I worry I`ll forget someone...…

Looks to be a nice day, but getting chillier in the mornings and evenings too....autumn is here!!! 

Earlyish breakfast this morning....then off out...…

Have a great Wednesday......


----------



## macraven

I
It’s 2:30 and time for pumpkin to go to bed 

I can’t slept with her light on

I’m telling mom


Oh wait.....I am mom...


----------



## macraven

Leave the porch light on
I’m still here and Schumi should arrive any minute 

Hope she brought food 

Only has a taco for dinner and I’m ready to eat again


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I
> It’s 2:30 and time for pumpkin to go to bed
> 
> I can’t slept with her light on
> 
> I’m telling mom
> 
> 
> Oh wait.....I am mom...



Hope you`re heading for bed soon mac......must be almost 3am for you.....

Lights out...….  I can`t sleep with a light on either....getting not so light here in the mornings already...…..

Yep, mac bacon this morning...….on brioche rolls...….delicious!!! And only because I have a long drive this morning.....don't want to arrive starving...….I have a very rumbly tummy when I`m hungry...….


----------



## macraven

Think I will row  the boat out across the ocean to Schumi House

If I paddle fast she might have some bacon left for me

I think like a minion


----------



## macraven

I have to get up in the morning by 7

I’ll take a quick nap for now and get up early

Can’t miss the bacon!


----------



## schumigirl

That will be a quick nap!!!!!

Have a great day when you do get up......bacon is good!!!


----------



## Lynne G

A good Wednesday morning to you all.  

Ah, last night, when we arrived in our room, there was a chilling bottle of wine, a strawberry, and this very chocolate cupcake, with a happy birthday card.  When we checked in that oh so late 1 am arrival, the lady was so cheerful, when she asked if we where celebrating anything, I said, no just a quick mom and kid trip before she starts college and we are checking out on my birthday.  Keys in hand, we promptly fell fast asleep, and thought nothing more, no pin was given or anything else.  So very nice of her, so I will check out in person and ask they convey my thanks to the lady, and want to record her cheerful, and quick checking in.  

Last night, we just could not spend the last night in the parks, so wet we were.  And it was the perfect time, as arriving around 6, no lines for anything, except the coaster when we first got there.  But boo, our stupid bracelets did not save any of the pictures we had knew were taken.  Complaint was made, and an offer to search, but remembering the time around when taken, we said we cannot remember all, so had the TM at least go back to the last coaster.  Success, and once again, my little one is good at remembering where that camera is.  Yeah, and mom’s mouth was letting out a yell.  



With that, I was hoping to check one early entry this am, we have not had an early start any of the other days, averaging around a 10 am arrival.  Hey, it is vacation, even though one of our shortest.

Tink, I hope you had a long, soaking bath for that many bags of mulch.

Schumi, I am sure the party will be wonderful, and a great way to surprise him with good food for family and friends.  And how nice, the next day, for a family meal at a favorite place.  Weekend plans, a check the box for Schumi.

Dix, good luck studying.  Nice you start college soon.  

Agavegirl, nice to see ya in our new digs, and glad you have a countdown to this vacation.  Certainly, so well deserved, with all the postponements you had to make.

Spike, while I also turn red from the sun, I do love the heat, and put lots of suntan lotion on, cover up, and fond the shade and AC when needed.  

With that, I need to wake a kid.  

And yeah Charade, I need a vacation, even as this one ends.  So nice to be off the routine sometimes.

. Stay cool homies. Another sunny  day is here.  And ooh the humidity.  (and I am talking where I live.  The last two days, home had an excessive heat advisory. Yeah, warmer than here.). Hence, no getting out of the heat.

Later, she still is not moving.


----------



## Disxuni

Charade67 said:


> Congrats. What will you be studying?



Computer Science. I took a couple of semesters off and I'm almost done, but my dad keeps telling me horror stories about SQL / Database (which is what I'm taking this semester), so it's intimidating me a little bit. I've have a "9-5" job now which I didn't have last time I was going so I'm a little worried about handling both.



agavegirl1 said:


> @Disxuni, I am now trying to work in a “room under the stairs” in my remodeling project.



Hope it's bigger than mine. As you can see mine only fits a bed.


----------



## RAPstar

I really don't know how I'm supposed to function at work today since I didn't get home till close to midnight (I did a show/cabaret thing last night) and then had a fitful night of sleep. But hey, at least I looked really cute last night!


----------



## Disxuni

@RAPstar Absolutely amazing!



It sounds like it was a lot of fun!


----------



## macraven

Our first birthday party in our new house.  

_

To Lynne !

Hope you are celebrating all day long_


----------



## Disxuni

Yes, Happy Birthday @Lynne G!



Also, it looks like you had some major fun yesterday and a nice treat when you got back to your room. Sounds like you got the royal treatment.


----------



## macraven

Andy
Red is your color!


----------



## Bethany10

RAPstar, definitely killer lipcolor.

 Mac, I'll take evening sun on that ocean view room.  Definitely a night owl that somehow managed to produce a morning person kid. Someone somewhere is laughing at me as I blindly navigate mornings with my perky teen who is up at 5 for school which starts at 7.


----------



## macraven

I will have Black Out curtains added to your room so the moonlight won’t disturb your sleep

I’m a night owl also
Only up at the crack of dawn for cats 6 - 6:30 am feeding 

On vacation I make myself get up early


----------



## Disxuni

I'm wondering if my professor is MIA. I emailed a few days ago a question to be proactive. Class didn't start til today, so I thought well, I guess he's going to wait til today to respond. I understand that.

However, when I log into my online class nothing is absolutely filled out. No intro, no assignments, no attachments, no syllabus, nothing.

It might not be a big deal, but I never had this happen before. Everything is set up prior and our class is active at 12:00am this AM. Now I know sometimes professors can choose when to make things public to us, but that's during the process of the course and it's past 11, soon it'll be noon, and still nothing.


----------



## macraven

Hopefully the professor will be set up right at noon

You’ll find out in about 39 minutes


----------



## Sue M

Rainy day here.  I think I need a morning nap. 2nd night in a row been woke up by bs phone calls, got the Visa Robo call, then one in Chinese this morning at 4:00. Then I can’t go back to sleep. 
Going to finish unpacking today. Got the clothing done yesterday. Dried nicely in the sun. Today it’s all the stuff I pack in the mesh compartment. Must go thru it. Some things I leave in for next trip like first aid products, etc. 

Happy Birthday Lynne


----------



## tink1957

Happy birthday Lynne! 
Hope you have fun today and safe travels for your journey home.

Spent the morning chasing Sasha around the yard.  I plugged the latest hole she dug under the fence and got her back in by taking Jack out on the leash...she followed us right into the pen and dug all the water out of her bowl trying to cool off.  Glad Jack was too big to fit through the hole.

I'm making bbq chicken tenderloins for lunch and I hear the timer beeping so it's time to add the sauce.

Hope you all have a wonderful day


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne........lovely place to be for your birthday!! Hope you have a super day.........nice picture too!!

Sue, I too keep some stuff in the cases.....American straighteners are one essential I couldn’t be without........love getting laundry done as soon as possible,...nice to get it out of the way! 

Vicki......I had bbq chicken for lunch........beautiful!!! Sounds like an energetic morning for you......chill out the rest of the day!! Carole says it’s fine.......lol......

mac.....hope you got back to sleep.......kept you some bacon......


Not long back home from spending the day with one of the nicest people I know.......we really did chat the day away.......had a lovely lunch and then chatted some more! And the sun shone all day so it was pleasant......but now I’m back down here it’s dull as night almost.......looks like rain. 

Tom is cooking him and Kyle southern fried chicken........I’ll have a snack later.......

More episodes of Manifest tonight.......and have to keep reminding myself it’s Wednesday......feels like a Friday........


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for all the birthday wishes all.  Having fun our last day.  Thanks for the safe travels Tink.  You bring back fond memories of my labs.  How my one could squeeze under our fence was beyond me.  Yelled her name, and sure enough she came back the way she went.  Large rock placed in that hole.  Cinder blocks and big rocks line our stockade fenced backyard.  And, when they were gone, needed a truckload of dirt to fill the holes in the yard, including one dug so deep, was at the foundation of our cement back porch.  Hope your dogs behave now.

Little one’s score.  Galaxy Defender she is:



Have a fun Wednesday.


----------



## agavegirl1

@Lynne G .  Thanks for sharing your photos.  I wasn’t sure about adding a day at Volcano Bay but now I need to make the time.

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone.  I am 58 days away from my trip.


----------



## agavegirl1

Disxuny, I would be in a panic.  College days are long over but I still have nightmares about such scenarios.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

@Lynne G  Happy Brithday!!!!!  I hope your day is amazing!!!!

@RAPstar that red is a beautiful!!!  I wish I could rock the red lipstick...it just doesn't look good on me.  OH well...you can sure rock that though!!!  I love it.  

@schumigirl who doesn't like a good bit of bacon in the morning!!!!

@tink1957   Our small bichion was famous for crawling under ours too.  He was a bit of an escape artist.  Now that he's a senior ( 13.5 yrs ) He mostly sleeps now...and thinks he's made of cotton candy and can't go outside when it's raining.  It has been a struggle this summer to get him outside with all the rain we have had.  

@Sue M  I always take the day off of work when we return to just get the laundry done, some groceries bought and just decompress from travelling.  It's nice once that mountain of laundry is done.  

Have a great day Everyone


----------



## Disxuni

macraven said:


> Hopefully the professor will be set up right at noon
> 
> You’ll find out in about 39 minutes



It's 5:34, I'm now leaving now to commute home, just checked, still nada.





agavegirl1 said:


> Disxuny, I would be in a panic.  College days are long over but I still have nightmares about such scenarios.



I have anxiety in general, so it doesn't help. Also, I've always had ADHD so school isn't really my thing, but have I managed to be a good student this time around when I first came back by taking it one at a time. To make matters worse, I have a cruise in Oct I booked ages ago and I need to know if there is mid-terms, or any other important projects due in that time, if so, I need to ask to turn it in prior, because I need this to work, but the deadline to drop and get money back is this Friday. So that is one day wasted. It would be ashame to drop and have to wait until spring to keep going, but I might have to if I don't get answers soon.


----------



## Lynne G

Disx, hope you get your course figured out soon.  So annoying with no info from the school or teacher.  

Well all good things come to an end.  A last productive amount of fun in the parks.  



Peace out, and will have a good flight.  11 minutes drive to park at airport, no line to bag check, less than 10 minutes through security and quick walk to gate from fake mono.  Sniff, over but the fun will continue in 40 days, when good to say hello to more homies.


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon everyone. Today was a much better day I actually had a positive insurance experience.  We deal with several insurance companies, and one of then has terrible reimbursement rates. Back in May I contacted that company to see if we could renegotiate the rates. I finally heard back from them yesterday and they are going to increase their rates rather significantly.  Now if I could just get a resolution for the other insurance issues I’m working on..



agavegirl1 said:


> PS...I am also finally returning to Orlando after five years, one surgery, several deaths in the family, 2 new grandchildren an May grey hairs than ever.....
> 
> Excited is an understatement.


Hope you have a wonderful trip.



Lynne G said:


> Ah, last night, when we arrived in our room, there was a chilling bottle of wine, a strawberry, and this very chocolate cupcake, with a happy birthday card. When we checked in that oh so late 1 am arrival, the lady was so cheerful, when she asked if we where celebrating anything, I said, no just a quick mom and kid trip before she starts college and we are checking out on my birthday. Keys in hand, we promptly fell fast asleep, and thought nothing more, no pin was given or anything else. So very nice of her, so I will check out in person and ask they convey my thanks to the lady, and want to record her cheerful, and quick checking in.



What a wonderful surprise. 



Bethany10 said:


> Mac, I'll take evening sun on that ocean view room.  Definitely a night owl that somehow managed to produce a morning person kid. Someone somewhere is laughing at me as I blindly navigate mornings with my perky teen who is up at 5 for school which starts at 7.


I used to be a night owl until I had a child. I’m still not a morning person though. School starts at 7? I’m not even awake then. B’s high school started at 8:55.



Disxuni said:


> I'm wondering if my professor is MIA. I emailed a few days ago a question to be proactive. Class didn't start til today, so I thought well, I guess he's going to wait til today to respond. I understand that.
> 
> However, when I log into my online class nothing is absolutely filled out. No intro, no assignments, no attachments, no syllabus, nothing.
> 
> It might not be a big deal, but I never had this happen before. Everything is set up prior and our class is active at 12:00am this AM. Now I know sometimes professors can choose when to make things public to us, but that's during the process of the course and it's past 11, soon it'll be noon, and still nothing.


 This would drive me nuts. When i took online classes my biggest complaint was inattentive professors.  I hope you professor has gotten the class info posted by now. 



Sue M said:


> Rainy day here. I think I need a morning nap. 2nd night in a row been woke up by bs phone calls, got the Visa Robo call, then one in Chinese this morning at 4:00. Then I can’t go back to sleep.


That would make me crazy. i am not a nice person if I have to answer the phone in the middle of the night. I once told off my sister for calling me at 3:00. 

Just saw that the professor still hasn’t posted anything. It may be time to appeal to his superiors. 

Lynne - have a safe trip home.


----------



## macraven

Disxuni, sorry you were left hanging today and he failed to answer you

Maybe send another email tomorrow morning and let him know you need verification by noon 

If you get no reply, drop the class and get your refund ??

You have a cruise coming up in October 
Hope it is a great time and loads of fun 

I’ve never done a cruise but read trip reports on them


----------



## macraven

I bet Lynne will have lots of pics to share when she is back home 

Or at least show them to me next month 

Her phone takes pretty good pics

Charade, will your daughter come home a few weekends this semester to visit with you?
Hope she does 

Sue you don’t have long before your next vacation starts
You’ll get summer temps again when you are in Florida 

Agavegirl, I bet you are marking the days off the calendar for your countdown for your Orlando trip
I know how disappointed you were last year when you had to cancel 

To the homies I missed on this shout out, I’ll include you next time

Getting ready to go out for grub soon


----------



## Sue M

Charade I would certainly have had some choice words but they are those recorded calls.  I have to look up how to block numbers.


----------



## Sue M

Wow so soon Lynne and trip is over!  They go by so fast!  But yes, soon you’ll be back. But I think I miss you?

Charade, glad you had a good day at work!  They’d be lost without you I’m sure!

Mac,yes not long at all!  3.5 weeks!  I’m continually checking rates now. Crazy how they go up and down. The other day I saw the rates for our pool view dropped to what we booked them at, next day back up $100 more.  So far no AP but I got a pretty good SMSM rate. 

Schumi we had chicken done on bbq last night, fresh salad from friends garden, & roast potatoes. 
Glad to have clothes unpacked, washed & put away while it was sunny yesterday. Today is rainy so wouldn’t have been able to hang them out.

Pumpkin when I worked I’d try to come home on a Friday so I’d have the weekend to recoup, adjust to time change and unpack. But now that I’m retired no worries. 


Rainy grey day today. Yesterday was brilliant sunshine!  Went to a birthday party at church today, for all who are 80+ having birthdays Aug, Sept, Oct.  

This weekend, hopefully Saturday we’re having the German rellies over for a bbq, they are here visiting, up at Whistler right now.


----------



## keishashadow

Driving by hump day hi!

What’s better than a camel on hump day?  Capt Jack!



agavegirl1 said:


> There’s a turret?


 with room for all my dragons 


schumigirl said:


> Tom is cooking him and Kyle southern fried chicken........I’ll have a snack later.......


 that is one entree that tends to be hit or miss for me.  Have not quite fond one I love. 

Lynne - I’m sure it felt like that trip just flew. Safe travels home.  What a nice BD surprise from the resort.  They surely do choc covered strawberries right.


----------



## Bethany10

Charade67 said:


> I used to be a night owl until I had a child. I’m still not a morning person though. School starts at 7? I’m not even awake then. B’s high school started at 8:55.


Yep, we added a sixth grade center last year but didn't add more busses. That meant everyone's start times got restructured and I've got one kid starting at 7and the other starting at 9. Did I mention I have to be at my desk by 8:15-8:30? Good times. Thank God for before care options or we'd be up a creek. Next year we fall back to more normal start times, then the year after that the youngest will be at the school that starts at 7. He's NOT a morning person so that's going to be fun.  



keishashadow said:


> that is one entree that tends to be hit or miss for me. Have not quite fond one I love.



I can't do fried chicken either, though I do love my air fryer. I'll do chicken parm with panko crumbs on the chicken every now and then using it.


----------



## Sue M

Here ya go Keishashadow!


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Charade, will your daughter come home a few weekends this semester to visit with you?
> Hope she does


She will probably come home a few times, but I am encouraging her to stay on campus as much as possible. They have so many social events going on and I think that is the best way to make friends. They will be having a movie night on the 31st and will be showing Avengers Endgame. Even though she’s seen it twice already,I have encouraged her to go again and meet some of her people.


Sue M said:


> Charade I would certainly have had some choice words but they are those recorded calls.  I have to look up how to block numbers.


I once answered the phone with something like, “It’s 2 o’clock in the morning. This better be good!” Whoever it was hung up. I also yelled at my sister for calling me at 3:00.  She had been out of the country, got back, went to her boyfriend’s for a while, and then discovered that she had left her house keys in Bolivia.  She needed my spare key but expected me to bring it to her. She got an earful from me. 




Sue M said:


> Charade, glad you had a good day at work! They’d be lost without you I’m sure!


 Thanks. Would you mind calling my boss and tell her to give me a raise? 


Bethany10 said:


> Yep, we added a sixth grade center last year but didn't add more busses. That meant everyone's start times got restructured and I've got one kid starting at 7and the other starting at 9. Did I mention I have to be at my desk by 8:15-8:30? Good times. Thank God for before care options or we'd be up a creek. Next year we fall back to more normal start times, then the year after that the youngest will be at the school that starts at 7. He's NOT a morning person so that's going to be fun.


Oh my goodness. That would make me crazy, but I guess you do what you have to do. I have been spoiled by late school start times. I also only have one child to deal with.

I see that most people are opting for an ocean view in the new place. Is anyone going to join me on the mountain side?🏔


----------



## macraven

You picked a great view charade 
The Mountain View has private butler service


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Disx, hope you get your course figured out soon.  So annoying with no info from the school or teacher.
> 
> Well all good things come to an end.  A last productive amount of fun in the parks.
> 
> View attachment 427940
> 
> Peace out, and will have a good flight.  11 minutes drive to park at airport, no line to bag check, less than 10 minutes through security and quick walk to gate from fake mono.  Sniff, over but the fun will continue in 40 days, when good to say hello to more homies.



Glad you had such a lovely trip Lynne with your daughter......nice pictures......and yes, not long till you are back again!!! 




keishashadow said:


> Driving by hump day hi!
> 
> What’s better than a camel on hump day?  Capt Jack!
> 
> with room for all my dragons
> that is one entree that tends to be hit or miss for me.  Have not quite fond one I love.
> 
> Lynne - I’m sure it felt like that trip just flew. Safe travels home.  What a nice BD surprise from the resort.  They surely do choc covered strawberries right.
> View attachment 427965



Funny...I did think of you when I put the Wednesday Capt Jack meme up yesterday...….little bit of him can`t be bad!!!! And yes, Loews do the best choc covered strawberries.…...




Bethany10 said:


> Yep, we added a sixth grade center last year but didn't add more busses. That meant everyone's start times got restructured and I've got one kid starting at 7and the other starting at 9. Did I mention I have to be at my desk by 8:15-8:30? Good times. Thank God for before care options or we'd be up a creek. Next year we fall back to more normal start times, then the year after that the youngest will be at the school that starts at 7. He's NOT a morning person so that's going to be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't do fried chicken either, though I do love my air fryer. I'll do chicken parm with panko crumbs on the chicken every now and then using it.



My son would have loved an earlier start.....he is like us, very much morning people......school here starts around 9am. My cousins in America who are both teachers start so early too......I believe one starts just before 7 but is obviously there much earlier...….plus commute time....I think my fried chicken could be better....but they like it, so no need to fiddle too much with my recipe. 




Charade67 said:


> She will probably come home a few times, but I am encouraging her to stay on campus as much as possible. They have so many social events going on and I think that is the best way to make friends. They will be having a movie night on the 31st and will be showing Avengers Endgame. Even though she’s seen it twice already,I have encouraged her to go again and meet some of her people.
> 
> I see that most people are opting for an ocean view in the new place. Is anyone going to join me on the mountain side?🏔



Yes, its such a social time for them.....will do her the world of good to stay and make more friends....

Well...my penthouse straddles sea and mountain views!!! 


Pumpkin I did quote you....but no idea where it`s gone!!!  But, yes, hard to beat bacon...…..lunch today is bacon brie and cranberry grilled sandwiches......lush!!!! 



Slept like a baby last night.…..one of those nights you just drift off and don't wake the whole night...….wish I`d stayed in bed though! Looks miserable outside....very grey and dare I say almost winter like! 

Got a few little things to pick up today for Tom and fit in grocery shopping as quickly as possible.....like to get that chore out of the way.....although just have thanks we don't have to do it on the weekend......farm shops are fine, but regular stores....nah.....not fun!!! 

Didn't bring out any bacon for this morning...…..so, croissants and some continental meats...….maybe a grape or two...….

Think it`s raining now.......

Have a great Thursday........


----------



## schumigirl

​​


----------



## Lynne G

Came in a few minutes early, with one of the hardest landings I have felt in awhile.  Once in the car, knew why.  Was raining quite nicely, with some lightning lighting up the very dark sky.  

Very hot day, with rain at times, is our Thursday.  And move in day.  Starting to put the stuff in the car, so all have a great Thursday.

And yes, she will come back some weekends, I know for one, the Labor Day one, and one in October, for her cousin’s wedding. And she is so ready to start campus life.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> You picked a great view charade
> The Mountain View has private butler service


Does he cook too?


----------



## RAPstar

Charade67 said:


> Does he cook too?








Y'all I was so tired when I got home from work, I literally passed out when I got to my bed. Then I woke up about 4 hours later and had a small dinner and played on my phone for a bit then went back to sleep. I feel so much better.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Came in a few minutes early, with one of the hardest landings I have felt in awhile.  Once in the car, knew why.  Was raining quite nicely, with some lightning lighting up the very dark sky.
> 
> Very hot day, with rain at times, is our Thursday.  And move in day.  Starting to put the stuff in the car, so all have a great Thursday.
> 
> And yes, she will come back some weekends, I know for one, the Labor Day one, and one in October, for her cousin’s wedding. And she is so ready to start campus life.



She does sound so ready to enjoy everything ahead of her. But, it’s nice you have some plans for her to be home for special occasions. 



We did head down to the beach for a walk, planned a couple of hours walking.......managed around 25 minutes along side the water........then the dark clouds began rolling in....so we turned back towards home.......but it was nice albeit short......quite breezy so we had a few cobwebs blown off us..........

So much for that! 

Will try again tomorrow......supposed to be a heatwave this weekend......we’ll see if it transpires! 

Time for a drink.......ginger ale maybe.......


----------



## Disxuni

*@Lynne G* I hope so too! I love all the photos you've been posting. Sorry you have to leave, but it looks like you got a lot of time there which is good. I hope you got your fill until next time.

*@Charade67 *I usually do not have this particular issue. They either are helpful, or I can take care of myself and suffer in silence laughing. At most, I had one teacher that while I didn't wait forever to reply, but still seemed to wait awhile only to gave me vague answers.

*@macraven* To me the first step is seeing if he even posts anything on the online class. Which as of right now is still an empty shell. Although it's last minute I asked my job for time off in the AM tomorrow in case things do not resolve, or get better by then (as tomorrow is add/drop day) to speak to someone to see if I'm doing anything wrong (even though I'm 100% sure I'm not), or if they even know anything about this professor, because I've only been technically gone two semesters and I never seen his name before (usually it's the same three professors teaching these type of classes).

On the flip side, yes, I got a cruise in Oct! A friend of mine is getting married and she only has a maid of honor, my other friend, and they got the idea of us three going on a cruise, so it's kind of a very appropriate bachelorette type of event, I suppose?

*@RAPstar* I wish I could do stuff like that. One time I wasn't feeling well, had to sit up in order to not be in pain, and was up for almost two days straight. I finally managed to feel better enough that I could lie down. I slept, woke up thinking I slept for hours, only slept for an hour and a half. Glad you had fun and got some shudeye.


----------



## schumigirl

Picture from Park Pass on Twitter..…..

I am definitely buying these this year...….


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 




Happy belated birthday Lynne









Lynne hope all goes well with your daughters move in day today at University. Was so sweet that you took her on a nice vacation before school started. Your pics are great. Looks like you had a wonderful time. Yep, those wet plane  landings can be a bit rough.

Tink......that’s a lot of Mulch to put down in hot and humid weather. Hope you were able to get some rest after.

Kstar your baby is beautiful.

Monyk sounds like you had a nice mini vacation. Great pic of you, Lynne and her daughter. Hope your daughter has an easy transition back to her apartment for the start of college again.

Schumi sounds like you have all everything sorted for Tom’s party Saturday.....it’s always nice to see all the planning come together.

Keisha a nighttime float in the pool sounds so nice.

We have a Green Ash tree in the yard and we have it injected every two years to keep the ash borers out and keep it alive. It started dropping healthy leaves 3 weeks ago so called local extension agent and I took pics and will bring her leaf samples. She told me she thinks it’s a fungus do to wet spring, but will know when she looks at leaf samples.

We had another storm come through yesterday evening and it’s raining again this morning.

We took some more dining room chairs in to be recovered and picked up the ones she had already covered so far. Only have two more after this last bunch and we are done with that project. Something that needed to be done for a while.

Need to get scootin over to the extension service office.

To all the Sans family have a great day.


----------



## keishashadow

Sue M said:


> View attachment 427989Here ya go Keishashadow!


Thirsty Thursday indeed!


Lynne G said:


> Came in a few minutes early, with one of the hardest landings I have felt in awhile.  Once in the car, knew why.  Was raining quite nicely, with some lightning lighting up the very dark sky.
> 
> Very hot day, with rain at times, is our Thursday.  And move in day.  Starting to put the stuff in the car, so all have a great Thursday.
> 
> And yes, she will come back some weekends, I know for one, the Labor Day one, and one in October, for her cousin’s wedding. And she is so ready to start campus life.


New beginnings for both you & charade’s DD. Like you have often worked in that one last get-away before the start of school

We leave next Monday, red eye back on Labor Day.   GD starts school on Tuesday.  At the pool foam party was sitting a big table with lots of moms while the kids romped.  subject of vacations came up & this trip was mentioned by DiL.  

One of the moms looked horrified and said that was such a terrible idea.  Then went on to say she was already ‘training’ her daughter to be ready to go to bed at 7 pm so she would be ready to start school at 9 am.  

I was close to saying it sounded like mommy wanted some me time

Honestly, can’t say i can recall anybody in my family sleeping more than 10 hours, unless they were sick.   BTW, We are talking 4th graders here,, most 9, going on 10 y.o.

Anyway, who volunteers that sort of mom shaming/unsolicited advice in a group setting?  Several of the moms in the group were elementary teachers who shall we say, unanimously, took the mean mom to school in only a way a teacher can pull off lolololol

C





schumigirl said:


> Picture from Park Pass on Twitter..…..
> 
> I am definitely buying these this year...….


Oooh cool indeed.  I have neck issues, can’t wear most lanyards as the material irritates me.  

The U ones are so soft, first ones i’ve Found to be bearable.  Just wish they made an alternative one that was half the width.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Thirsty Thursday indeed!
> 
> New beginnings for both you & charade’s DD. Like you have often worked in that one last get-away before the start of school
> 
> We leave next Monday, red eye back on Labor Day.   GD starts school on Tuesday.  At the pool foam party was sitting a big table with lots of moms while the kids romped.  subject of vacations came up & this trip was mentioned by DiL.
> 
> One of the moms looked horrified and said that was such a terrible idea.  Then went on to say she was already ‘training’ her daughter to be ready to go to bed at 7 pm so she would be ready to start school at 9 am.
> 
> I was close to saying it sounded like mommy wanted some me time
> 
> Honestly, can’t say i can recall anybody in my family sleeping more than 10 hours, unless they were sick.   BTW, We are talking 4th graders here,, most 9, going on 10 y.o.
> 
> Anyway, who volunteers that sort of mom shaming/unsolicited advice in a group setting?  Several of the moms in the group were elementary teachers who shall we say, unanimously, took the mean mom to school in only a way a teacher can pull off lolololol
> 
> C
> Oooh cool indeed.  I have neck issues, can’t wear most lanyards as the material irritates me.
> 
> The U ones are so soft, first ones i’ve Found to be bearable.  Just wish they made an alternative one that was half the width.



Good on the teacher!!! Mean mothers always needed putting in their place!!!  That is incredibly early to bed for kids that age.........and as for kids coming home from vacations and starting school next day......pah.....they’re kids, they’re fine.......some folks need to learn to button it.......yep, she wanted some wine time!!! 

And you leave Monday!!! That came around quickly........so excited for you.......I don’t mind lanyards.....had to wear one for years for work......yes, they are quite smooth. Tom’s Reflections of Fear is quite rough, not smooth....but doesn’t seem to bother him.....it would bother me. 

Robo......yes, plans are all sorted. And bit of a near glitch......he said he was going to ask Kyle if he wanted to go drive a few circuits around the track with the sports cars Saturday.......I told him Kyle had plans then.......hope your tree survives and weather improves! 



Our weather did improve this afternoon.......clouds that rolled in over the hills, rolled straight out to sea........sun is kind of shining but very windy......

Plums are starting to ripen dramatically.......even managed to pick a load ourselves off one tree.....very sweet and delicious.......apples and pears look like they’ll give a good yield this year too.......

Stir fried duck in spicy plum sauce for us tonight.......stir fried noodles too.....maybe a plum crumble for dessert.......

11 days till we leave for our overnight.........it’s creeping up......


----------



## keishashadow

Carole - Nom plums, what type.  Partial to the black ones.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Carole - Nom plums, what type.  Partial to the black ones.



Victoria.......very sweet and much juicier than usual from what we’ve sampled so far........although I can’t eat too many of them......so, I’m trying to forget they’re sitting there!!! Will cook some down later tonight. The majority of them go to the farmer next to us........she’s a treasure! 

Love a black plum too......not too common over here, but some farm stores have them.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick lunch hour stop in.

Lynne - I hope that moving the daughter goes smoothly for you.  It's always an exciting time.  

Schumi...your breakfast without the bacon sounds wonderful too lol.  Heck...I just like breakfast!!!!  Whether its just a plain piece of peanut butter toast and a cup of tea or coffee ( with Bailey's in it  )  or a full out meal with yummy carb overload with some bacon or sausages  or left over steak!!! Maybe I should eat...I must be hungry lol

Keisha...the vacation sounds like it will a great time.  People need to learn to keep their comments to themselves.  I had a teacher tell me it was NOT a good time to take my son ( who was a senior )  to his sister's wedding in Mexico in May because he has finals coming up in 4 weeks.  I promptly send her a VERY curt email back...stating that if he didn't know the content by now, he probably wasn't going to know much more.  By May...they were in review mode anyways.  I also told her...that this was not pulling him out of school to just go to a regular vacation.  We had 35 people from our side alone going....It was an important milestone and we had numerous people who have different careers...and this was the best time for everyone to go.  How dare you tell me NOT to take my son to his sister's wedding.  I was very angry   In the big scope of things...this was not even a blip on a radar.  

Rapstar...I wish I could do that.  I can have a short little nap...but that would about it - or else I will be up most of the night.  It's great you can do that.  I have to drag my butt until it is time for bed...or a little earlier.  I am one of those lucky people who very rarely has trouble falling asleep or staying asleep.  

I think that fall is now starting to creep in here.  I can just feel the coolness in the air, and my skin is now needing more moisturizing    It just makes me sad.  I'm really hoping that we might be able to make a quick little winter get away...but I'm not holding my breath for one.  It will be a long winter.  Hopefully we get some nice warm fall days yet.  But it just makes me sad that the season is turning already.

We decided to go out for an anniverary dinner last night to a restraunt and recently opened.  It was good...and I was glad to see that chain finally come here.   I'm not sure what I would compare it to in the US.   If they can keep up the quality and service, they should do well.   It was a pretty good meal.  We ate...went home, made plans for the weekend, then they hubby went to bed ( he gets up for work at 5:00 ) but I was lucky enough to get spoiled with a big bouquet of roses  That doesn't happen every year.  This probably only the third time in 26 years   but I'll take them when it does happen lol.  

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Disxuni

@Pumpkin1172 Awes! Well, it's the thought that counts. Since it happens so rarely I'm sure you were surprised. It sounds like you both had a good time. 

I wish fall would creep faster here. The heat is unbearable to me. I always can't wait for winter in FL, considering it feels like it's only two months out of the whole year if we're lucky to have either freezing, or what I consider comfortable weather. I wish it was below 70 all year round.


----------



## Charade67

Just left work and this is what I saw. 


The wind is picking up. I’m expecting a nice storm soon.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick lunch hour stop in.
> 
> Lynne - I hope that moving the daughter goes smoothly for you.  It's always an exciting time.
> 
> Schumi...your breakfast without the bacon sounds wonderful too lol.  Heck...I just like breakfast!!!!  Whether its just a plain piece of peanut butter toast and a cup of tea or coffee ( with Bailey's in it  )  or a full out meal with yummy carb overload with some bacon or sausages  or left over steak!!! Maybe I should eat...I must be hungry lol
> 
> Keisha...the vacation sounds like it will a great time.  People need to learn to keep their comments to themselves.  I had a teacher tell me it was NOT a good time to take my son ( who was a senior )  to his sister's wedding in Mexico in May because he has finals coming up in 4 weeks.  I promptly send her a VERY curt email back...stating that if he didn't know the content by now, he probably wasn't going to know much more.  By May...they were in review mode anyways.  I also told her...that this was not pulling him out of school to just go to a regular vacation.  We had 35 people from our side alone going....It was an important milestone and we had numerous people who have different careers...and this was the best time for everyone to go.  How dare you tell me NOT to take my son to his sister's wedding.  I was very angry   In the big scope of things...this was not even a blip on a radar.
> 
> Rapstar...I wish I could do that.  I can have a short little nap...but that would about it - or else I will be up most of the night.  It's great you can do that.  I have to drag my butt until it is time for bed...or a little earlier.  I am one of those lucky people who very rarely has trouble falling asleep or staying asleep.
> 
> I think that fall is now starting to creep in here.  I can just feel the coolness in the air, and my skin is now needing more moisturizing    It just makes me sad.  I'm really hoping that we might be able to make a quick little winter get away...but I'm not holding my breath for one.  It will be a long winter.  Hopefully we get some nice warm fall days yet.  But it just makes me sad that the season is turning already.
> 
> We decided to go out for an anniverary dinner last night to a restraunt and recently opened.  It was good...and I was glad to see that chain finally come here.   I'm not sure what I would compare it to in the US.   If they can keep up the quality and service, they should do well.   It was a pretty good meal.  We ate...went home, made plans for the weekend, then they hubby went to bed ( he gets up for work at 5:00 ) but I was lucky enough to get spoiled with a big bouquet of roses  That doesn't happen every year.  This probably only the third time in 26 years   but I'll take them when it does happen lol.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!



All is well in a world with bacon........

Autumn is settling in here too....very cool in the evenings and early morning too.......no more breakfasts in the garden or sitting out in the evenings with a glass of wine. And yes, thicker moisturiser!!!!

We don’t have a lot of chain restaurants here.....next big town has some, not American ones of course, but we have lots of individual local pubs and restaurants who all serve wonderful food........it’s nice though when you find somewhere you like......flowers sound lovely! We’re in Orlando for our anniversary this year.....no flowers then......but think I can live with that........lol..........




Charade67 said:


> Just left work and this is what I saw.
> View attachment 428215
> 
> The wind is picking up. I’m expecting a nice storm soon.



That is quite the picture Charade! Very impressive but ominous sky! 



It’s dark here already.........around 8.30.....lamp in this room went on just after 8pm. Yep, autumn has arrived.......

Watching Manifest.......very addictive show.........


----------



## Charade67

Home from work and can do a proper post. Not much worth posting about today. I think the temperature dropped about 10 degrees between the time I left work and the time I got home. 



Lynne G said:


> Very hot day, with rain at times, is our Thursday. And move in day. Starting to put the stuff in the car, so all have a great Thursday.


 Good luck with the move in. Hope all goes smoothly.



RAPstar said:


> Y'all I was so tired when I got home from work, I literally passed out when I got to my bed. Then I woke up about 4 hours later and had a small dinner and played on my phone for a bit then went back to sleep. I feel so much better.


Is that Chip and Hilde from On the Town? I’ve seen the movie, but not the stage version. 
I wish I could sleep like that, but if I nap in the afternoon I will be up most of the night. 


schumigirl said:


> Will try again tomorrow......supposed to be a heatwave this weekend......we’ll see if it transpires!


 Just the opposite here. We are supposed to get cooler temps this weekend. 



Disxuni said:


> I usually do not have this particular issue. They either are helpful, or I can take care of myself and suffer in silence laughing. At most, I had one teacher that while I didn't wait forever to reply, but still seemed to wait awhile only to gave me vague answers.


 Most of my professors were good, but had a few that were annoying. I am married to a college professor, so I often have to listen to him complain about students. 



Disxuni said:


> On the flip side, yes, I got a cruise in Oct! A friend of mine is getting married and she only has a maid of honor, my other friend, and they got the idea of us three going on a cruise, so it's kind of a very appropriate bachelorette type of event, I suppose?


 Sounds like fun.



Keisha shadow said:


> One of the moms looked horrified and said that was such a terrible idea. Then went on to say she was already ‘training’ her daughter to be ready to go to bed at 7 pm so she would be ready to start school at 9 am.


When B was in elementary school I had no problem keeping her out of school for a vacation. It was a lot harder to do once she got into high school, but you may recall she got permission to take her mid terms early a couple of years ago so we could be at Universal for my birthday. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I think that fall is now starting to creep in here. I can just feel the coolness in the air, and my skin is now needing more moisturizing  It just makes me sad. I'm really hoping that we might be able to make a quick little winter get away...but I'm not holding my breath for one. It will be a long winter. Hopefully we get some nice warm fall days yet. But it just makes me sad that the season is turning already.


 We are such opposites here. I can’t wait for fall and cooler weather.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> We decided to go out for an anniverary dinner last night to a restraunt and recently opened.


 Happy anniversary. 



Disxuni said:


> I wish fall would creep faster here. The heat is unbearable to me. I always can't wait for winter in FL, considering it feels like it's only two months out of the whole year if we're lucky to have either freezing, or what I consider comfortable weather. I wish it was below 70 all year round.


I lived in Miami for 6 years and always looked forward to the times when the heat and humidity would drop. 



schumigirl said:


> That is quite the picture Charade! Very impressive but ominous sky!


So far we have dark clouds, thunder, and wind, but no rain yet. 

I think I may try to take a little nap since I don’t have to be anywhere in the morning.


----------



## Lynne G

Move in went great, as we were after the early ones and before the afternoon ones.  Perfect timing.  A couple of tears, from me, but happy for her.  And when she got in, a couple of upper classmates that know her, said they’re coming over to check her room out.  They already also told her, they are taking her out to dinner for her birthday next week.  I hope her roommate is a good fit, as we did not see her, but from seeing her side, we are pretty sure she is not from our area.

Did some shopping, as had a coupon that I used to get older one a dress shirt.  While he has dress pants and good shoes, I told him a collared t shirt would not work for the wedding in October.  Score, as was also at a good price, made better with the coupon.  

A what for dinner.  Apparently, our gas line to the house was replaced, so the gas company has to come in the house to bleed the lines and relighting our stuff that uses gas.  Well, they came yesterday, and did either guy let them in to do that?  No.  Neither heard the knock on the door.  So, who’s job is it to call and reschedule?  Yep, and was told they will come up until midnight.  Still not have heard from them, and really hoping it will not be too late.  Hence, no use of the stove, means maybe take out.  And older one took me out for lunch, so we have some to nuke to eat later.  

And it is back to routine tomorrow.  Then a short week, as hey. a 4 day weekend is certainly needed.  

Oh. And thanks for the birthday wishes all, Robo included.  

Finally, yum I do like fresh plums and pears.  Picking the, then eating them sounds yummy Schumi.


----------



## Disxuni

@Charade67 Oh, no, married to a professor! Just kidding. I friended a few of my old HS teachers on FB who were cool with me and they do it all the time. It's quite amusing to be honest. Mr. Professor, by the way, did actually post things on his online class now, about an hour ago. However, things are still not specific enough so I had to email him again, as much as I didn't want to (I'm shy with a combination of anxiety so I feel like I'm pestering people when I ask for anything).

Also, I can't believe you survived Miami for six years. My dad did it when he was a kid. One time he told me a story of how they went house to house to sell things for the school in order to get an air conditioner in the 70's. I was like, "How can you survive Miami without air conditioning!?"


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Move in went great, as we were after the early ones and before the afternoon ones.  Perfect timing.  A couple of tears, from me, but happy for her.  And when she got in, a couple of upper classmates that know her, said they’re coming over to check her room out.  They already also told her, they are taking her out to dinner for her birthday next week.  I hope her roommate is a good fit, as we did not see her, but from seeing her side, we are pretty sure she is not from our area.
> 
> Did some shopping, as had a coupon that I used to get older one a dress shirt.  While he has dress pants and good shoes, I told him a collared t shirt would not work for the wedding in October.  Score, as was also at a good price, made better with the coupon.
> 
> A what for dinner.  Apparently, our gas line to the house was replaced, so the gas company has to come in the house to bleed the lines and relighting our stuff that uses gas.  Well, they came yesterday, and did either guy let them in to do that?  No.  Neither heard the knock on the door.  So, who’s job is it to call and reschedule?  Yep, and was told they will come up until midnight.  Still not have heard from them, and really hoping it will not be too late.  Hence, no use of the stove, means maybe take out.  And older one took me out for lunch, so we have some to nuke to eat later.
> 
> And it is back to routine tomorrow.  Then a short week, as hey. a 4 day weekend is certainly needed.
> 
> Oh. And thanks for the birthday wishes all, Robo included.
> 
> Finally, yum I do like fresh plums and pears.  Picking the, then eating them sounds yummy Schumi.



Lynne......glad to hear the move went so well. A few tears from mum is always expected.......but sounds like she will do well with folks to look after her while she is there. And nice you got to have lunch with your son.....

Good luck with the gas rescheduling! Things like that are so annoying and time consuming at times......


One last episode of Manifest then bed I think........final 3 to watch tomorrow night........


----------



## RAPstar

@Charade67 Yes! The actors in that production are Lea Delaria (from OITNB) and Jesse Tyler Ferguson (from Modern Family)


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Anyway, who volunteers that sort of mom shaming/unsolicited advice in a group setting? Several of the moms in the group were elementary teachers who shall we say, unanimously, took the mean mom to school in only a way a teacher can pull off lolololol



Nice to hear teachers came to the rescue.




schumigirl said:


> Stir fried duck in spicy plum sauce for us tonight.......stir fried noodles too.....maybe a plum crumble for dessert



Sounds yummy.




schumigirl said:


> 11 days till we leave for our overnight.........it’s creeping up



Seems like time is just flying by.......it will be here before you know it.




schumigirl said:


> Robo......yes, plans are all sorted. And bit of a near glitch......he said he was going to ask Kyle if he wanted to go drive a few circuits around the track with the sports cars Saturday.......I told him Kyle had plans then.......hope your tree survives and weather improves!



He will love the party. Will be here in 2 sleeps. Then you all can enjoy celebrating the birthday fella with good friends, food, drinks and of course lots of pictures.

Met with extension person today. Spoke with her about Ash tree and property overall. We are going to get soil samples and get them sent off and she is going to make visit to the house and have a look around at trees, shrubs and grass etc.......will see what comes of it.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> We decided to go out for an anniverary dinner last night to a restraunt and recently opened. It was good...and I was glad to see that chain finally come here. I'm not sure what I would compare it to in the US. If they can keep up the quality and service, they should do well. It was a pretty good meal. We ate...went home, made plans for the weekend, then they hubby went to bed ( he gets up for work at 5:00 ) but I was lucky enough to get spoiled with a big bouquet of roses That doesn't happen every year. This probably only the third time in 26 years  but I'll take them when it does happen lol.



Happy Anniversary to you and your hubby Pumpkin 






Lynne G said:


> Move in went great, as we were after the early ones and before the afternoon ones. Perfect timing. A couple of tears, from me, but happy for her. And when she got in, a couple of upper classmates that know her, said they’re coming over to check her room out. They already also told her, they are taking her out to dinner for her birthday next week. I hope her roommate is a good fit, as we did not see her, but from seeing her side, we are pretty sure she is not from our area.



Lynne I know that had to hard. Sounds like she has some nice friends to look out for her. I hope her roommate works out.


----------



## Sue M

Happy Anniversary Pumpkin 
Slow day, did some cleaning around the kitchen, stovetop, all the stainless steel appliances etc. In prep for Saturday. Then went over to the church to help fold the bulletins for Sunday. Our secretary is off sick.  Stopped in the high school to pick up oldest daughter’s transcripts. She’s decided to go back to school to get her ECE certificate (early childhood Ed).  Just as one finishes other decides to go back. 
So tired, didn’t get hardly any sleep last night. Hopefully will tonight. 
Hope everyone had a good Thursday!

I’ll stick with my ocean view   I have a mountain view here at home!


----------



## macraven

Happy anniversary to pumpkin!
26 years and one day is a good number of years of wedded blis


Lynne, damn you got lucky!
If we had cooking gas and it went out, I would use that as the reason for hitting more restaurants.....

Charade, since you are off work tomorrow you can be a night owl on the SAN tonight 

Hey to all the homies I did not address 
Hope all have a great evening


----------



## macraven

Not as hot today as it only hit 92

I’ve adjusted to the heat as when we hit November I’ll whine that it’s too cold 
Mid 60’s is coat weather for me


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Anniversary to Pumpkin.  Nice to enjoy a dinner to celebrate.

And still no gas update.  Sigh.  Hope no cold shower tomorrow.  

Way too hot today, but back to a cooler 80’s tomorrow.  

Hope your storm was not too long, Charade.  

So glad it will be Friday tomorrow.


----------



## agavegirl1

Hello Homies!  

Ready to curl up in my room and relax since Thursday is my one day of work in my semi-retirement.  Lightening knocked out our phone system and made our computers weird and everything was a cluster.  I am too old for this.

It was a gorgeous day here weather wise.  73 and not humid.  Of course I was single handedly had to man the office today.  Sigh.....
Anyway...

Lynn  I  look forward to more pics to get me excited for my trip. 

Bethany-  I can so relate.  I was a working mom for with young kids for 23 years.  Balancing everything nearly requires a bit of “magic” and a wand would have been very helpful at the time.

Charade, good for you encouraging DD to pursue new friendships.

Schumi, I wish I could have take you up on the Thursday rum deal but had to work.  Also, If you ever have a chance to taste Travelers One barrel or Three Barrel rum from Belize, give it a try.  It is a dark , caremelly rum made in the Caribbean and not found many places.  Our eclectic liquor store in small town WI does carry it.

RAPstar...sleep is underrated.  I love sleep.Melatonin is my friend.

Monykalyn....having spent some serious time reading another message board to which I belong under another name...did I see YOU liking a particular post?

Happy Anniversary Pumpkin!

Charade..what became of that ominous storm cloud? 

The whirlpool tub will feel really good tonight.  Any SANS people awake I suspect I”lol be awake a little longer.


----------



## Lynne G

Success, finally.  He was lucky I was not in bed yet.  Well, without hot water.  After he left I was getting ready for bed, and smelled smoke.  Ran into kitchen screaming at older one do you smell smoke?  We found out, when he moved the pot on the stove to light the burner, so that if a big flame shot up, would not scorch the pan, he placed it on the counter where it pushed down the toaster button.  So all the time, the toaster was cooking away.  Well, got so hot, was heating up the plastic on it.  We promptly unplugged it, and I made older one put it near our trash cans, but away from all on our driveway.  Guess my purchase this weekend will be a toaster. 

Agavegirl, eek, resetting our stuff at home after power out is bad enough, sorry to hear office was such a headache. Deserve a nice whirlpool dip.

Light on for the rest of you night owls.  Hot shower and bedtime is calling.

And for Agavegirl,  Mummy fun:


----------



## macraven

It’s too early to go to bed

I’m waiting for the night crew to come in.... or until Schumi wakes up and checks in here


----------



## Sue M

Mac, only 92 

Lynne that’s scary!  Lucky you smelled something before you went to bed!  Great Mummy pics. One of my fav rides.


----------



## Charade67

Well, I was asleep for a little while, but now I’m awake again. 




Lynne G said:


> Move in went great, as we were after the early ones and before the afternoon ones. Perfect timing. A couple of tears, from me, but happy for her. And when she got in, a couple of upper classmates that know her, said they’re coming over to check her room out. They already also told her, they are taking her out to dinner for her birthday next week. I hope her roommate is a good fit, as we did not see her, but from seeing her side, we are pretty sure she is not from our area.


 Glad to hear that move in went well and she already has people at school that she knows. Hope the roommate situation is good. 



Disxuni said:


> Oh, no, married to a professor! Just kidding.


 It’s not too bad, but I do have to listen to a lot of complaints about students and academic bureaucracy. 



Disxuni said:


> Also, I can't believe you survived Miami for six years. My dad did it when he was a kid. One time he told me a story of how they went house to house to sell things for the school in order to get an air conditioner in the 70's. I was like, "How can you survive Miami without air conditioning!?"


I could not have survived Miami without AC. The heat and humidity can be brutal there. I stayed indoors as much as possible. 



macraven said:


> Charade, since you are off work tomorrow you can be a night owl on the SAN tonight





Lynne G said:


> Hope your storm was not too long, Charade.





agavegirl1 said:


> Charade..what became of that ominous storm cloud?



We never got a storm in my part of town. It rained a little, but that’s all. I heard that it was a lot worse in other parts of the city.



Lynne G said:


> Success, finally. He was lucky I was not in bed yet. Well, without hot water. After he left I was getting ready for bed, and smelled smoke. Ran into kitchen screaming at older one do you smell smoke? We found out, when he moved the pot on the stove to light the burner, so that if a big flame shot up, would not scorch the pan, he placed it on the counter where it pushed down the toaster button. So all the time, the toaster was cooking away. Well, got so hot, was heating up the plastic on it. We promptly unplugged it, and I made older one put it near our trash cans, but away from all on our driveway. Guess my purchase this weekend will be a toaster.


That’s a little scary, but glad you didn’t have a fire. I guess replacing a toaster isn’t too bad. 


I guess I’ll go see if there is anything worth watching on TV until I get sleepy again.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick sop n before bed


Lynne...i'm glad you got the gas running again.  I don't know if  wold be o patient.

Charade...I hope that the storm clouds passed without much happening.  I'm not a storm fan.

Sue...I hope you get a good nights sleep.  I rarely have that problem.  My hubby on the other hand, doesn't sleep well.  I have had to teach myself to sleep through his getting up, tossing and turning, then turning on the tv  .  When I can't sleep, it's usually because of a new moon or something like that.  

Had a busy day.  Registered the youngest for Gr 11, paid school fees, got locker and some of those basic school supplies.  Whipped up a quick supper. grilled chicken, pasta and cesear salad.  Nothing great...but it filled our tummies.  Did a little cleaning, gave the dog a bath, and now just watching some Grey's Anatomy.  
I see the days are getting shorter.  I had to turn on the lamps around 9:00.  Oh well, I'll enjoy the daylight while we can.

I hope everyone had a good sleep tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> Hello Homies!
> 
> Ready to curl up in my room and relax since Thursday is my one day of work in my semi-retirement.  Lightening knocked out our phone system and made our computers weird and everything was a cluster.  I am too old for this.
> 
> It was a gorgeous day here weather wise.  73 and not humid.  Of course I was single handedly had to man the office today.  Sigh.....
> Anyway...
> 
> Lynn  I  look forward to more pics to get me excited for my trip.
> 
> Bethany-  I can so relate.  I was a working mom for with young kids for 23 years.  Balancing everything nearly requires a bit of “magic” and a wand would have been very helpful at the time.
> 
> Charade, good for you encouraging DD to pursue new friendships.
> 
> Schumi, I wish I could have take you up on the Thursday rum deal but had to work.  Also, If you ever have a chance to taste Travelers One barrel or Three Barrel rum from Belize, give it a try.  It is a dark , caremelly rum made in the Caribbean and not found many places.  Our eclectic liquor store in small town WI does carry it.
> 
> RAPstar...sleep is underrated.  I love sleep.Melatonin is my friend.
> 
> Monykalyn....having spent some serious time reading another message board to which I belong under another name...did I see YOU liking a particular post?
> 
> Happy Anniversary Pumpkin!
> 
> Charade..what became of that ominous storm cloud?
> 
> The whirlpool tub will feel really good tonight.  Any SANS people awake I suspect I”lol be awake a little longer.



Weather sounds lovely...….apart from lightning of course...anything that knocks out phones or internet isn't good!!!! 

Will look out for those rums....always like a good recommendation...….we have some very unusual ones in our stock now, most we got in America, but this last year my wonderful husband has discovered searching the internet for the more unusual varieties!!!! 

Yes, sleep is good!!!!! 



macraven said:


> It’s too early to go to bed
> 
> I’m waiting for the night crew to come in.... or until Schumi wakes up and checks in here



 I`m up and wide awake...…..watched the later sunrise this morning with a cup of lemon and ginger tea...….beautiful. The sea looked incredibly calm and almost tempting......almost......lol......



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick sop n before bed
> 
> Sue...I hope you get a good nights sleep.  I rarely have that problem.  My hubby on the other hand, doesn't sleep well.  I have had to teach myself to sleep through his getting up, tossing and turning, then turning on the tv  .  When I can't sleep, it's usually because of a new moon or something like that.
> 
> Had a busy day.  Registered the youngest for Gr 11, paid school fees, got locker and some of those basic school supplies.  Whipped up a quick supper. grilled chicken, pasta and cesear salad.  Nothing great...but it filled our tummies.  Did a little cleaning, gave the dog a bath, and now just watching some Grey's Anatomy.
> I see the days are getting shorter.  I had to turn on the lamps around 9:00.  Oh well, I'll enjoy the daylight while we can.
> 
> I hope everyone had a good sleep tonight.



Yep, the days are certainly getting shorter...….by the time we get back in October it`ll be full on dark nights.

I sleep like a baby usually too Pumpkin......we both sleep well I guess, except for that odd occasion......and the few nights before we go away on our trips....but that's kinda normal......who sleeps the night before a vacation!!! 



So, yes.....another fabulous sleep.....I love waking up thinking, boy I slept fabulously!!! 

Breakfast is something simple this morning......maybe just have toast and marmalade......meeting a friend for quick coffee then pop into the big town for a few things. 

Love a Friday feeling...….it must stem from when we used to work.....Friday`s were something to look forward to......just another day now, but still......you don't forget that it`s the weekend feeling!!!! 

Have a great weekend


----------



## schumigirl

​


----------



## Lynne G

Uh huh.  Yep, I'm still in the yay!  It's Friday, last day of the work week homie group.  Even nicer, as the back to work is a one day week, then a 4 day one to follow it, with a bonus, longer holiday week-end after next week.

And yeah, nothing says Fall like the back to school routine starting.  Both kids will be back to school on Monday.  And now I can say, I have both kids in college.  So weird, to not have that late summer fun before school starts after Labor Day. Well, we had that not quite, quick summer fun anyway.  May do that again next year, but not sure.  This year's AP night, while fun, was more than twice as crowded as last year, with lines for rides that should never be.  But, still, was a warmer than last year one, and was still a fun night for us.


With that, a very happy Friday to you all.  And,   and hope those that had a bad day,  - It's a Friday!



Charade, I hope you did get a good sleep.  And yep, I am a tosser and turner, but I go back to sleep quick.  And, I do wake up more, just before vacation too.  That excitement tends to creep into sleep time too.

I so need that tea, have a fabulous Friday homies, and yay! Even Schumi, having that Friday feeling, and popping into town for some things.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning  

Hope everyone got a good night's sleep...I dozed off after taking a nice bubble bath while listening to the Braves game (since dish decided to cut Fox Sports ) and woke up at 7:30 still wrapped in my bath towel ...Danielle said she peeked in to check on me and I was dead to the world  Guess I was worn out by the heat yesterday.  Glad a cool front is coming to lower the temperature to the 80s this weekend.

Belated happy anniversary to Pumpkin 

We got our magic bands yesterday and I realized that the trip is less than 3 weeks away...I still haven't lost the 20 lbs I needed to so I'll just be fat and happy.  I looked  at my work schedule for the week of our vacation and realized that I will have 13 days off since I got the day before the trip starts off too!

Time to get ready for work...

Hi to Carole,  mac, keisha, Lynne, monyk, Sue, pumpkin,  Robo, Robbie, Charade, disxuni, agavegirl, kfish and anyone else who is reading along....Have a wonderful weekend everyone


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Hope everyone got a good night's sleep...I dozed off after taking a nice bubble bath while listening to the Braves game (since dish decided to cut Fox Sports ) and woke up at 7:30 still wrapped in my bath towel ...Danielle said she peeked in to check on me and I was dead to the world  Guess I was worn out by the heat yesterday.  Glad a cool front is coming to lower the temperature to the 80s this weekend.
> 
> Belated happy anniversary to Pumpkin
> 
> We got our magic bands yesterday and I realized that the trip is less than 3 weeks away...I still haven't lost the 20 lbs I needed to so I'll just be fat and happy.  I looked  at my work schedule for the week of our vacation and realized that I will have 13 days off since I got the day before the trip starts off too!
> 
> Time to get ready for work...
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone



Vicki you`re lovely as you are...… I`ll join you though in the fat and happy...…(not that I think you are)  But it`s not easy...….and goodness some meds just make things worse...….I guess I won`t be losing anytime soon......glad you have cooler weather coming in soon.....I can imagine how good that`ll feel......


So, coffee with friend went on so long it ended up in lunch. We decided to call the husbands and her husband picked mine up as I had the car......and we had a very lovely lunch...…again...…..







​


Yep......all these lunches and dinners with friends all creep up on us......but it`s so lovely...….did have seafood which was all fresh and not fried, huge seafood platter which was delicious. 

It is glorious today, around 78F which for us is hot…….we did sit outside for lunch but came in as there were some wasps around......bad time of year for them......but, back home now and starting to think about any other away day trips we might take while in Orlando...…..plenty of options!!

Another night of no cooking...…..I do love cooking.....but when it`s hot like this......will be Monday now before I cook anything......well, except for breakfast tomorrow morning...…..bacon!!!!


----------



## Bethany10

Good Friday morning to everyone as I sit here and avoid work. . Looking forward to a relaxing weekend with some house and yardwork thrown in.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Bethany10 said:


> Good Friday morning to everyone as I sit here and avoid work. . Looking forward to a relaxing weekend with some house and yardwork thrown in.



Bahahaha...me too.  I can't seem to focus on my morning batch of invoicing.  Good thing I am not really on a timeline of when these need to get in.  It might take me allll morning to get these done      My Timmy's tea is tasting fine and there seem to be more windows open on my computer than usual


----------



## Disxuni

@Charade67 Yeah, it's one thing to hear a little bit of a complaint once in awhile, but it's another to always hear it all the time I would imagine, but I'm sure he treats you right and that's all that matters! As for Miami, I would be hiding out too. I already do that and I'm far more northern FL than that. Miami probably feels like a desert right now.

An update to all about my professor. Things didn't work out. I decided to drop the class and returned my book today.

After things not being clear, three emails and no response, and the fact that he posted a regular amount of work expecting to be due Sunday (when according to his syllabus everything is posted Monday and due Sunday), which means for those who don't have a full time job like me, essentially wasted two days for them (minus the fact that school started Weds), so now they get to do a full amount of work all due in three days.

There were other issues too, but I don't want to go on too much. It's just I'm the type of person who believes in signs, too many things went wrong, so I dropped the class, especially since my anxiety was through the roof with the anticipation of whether this was going to work out and the fact that work as been much busier than usual.

Also, I realized, whether I take this class, or a different elective in summer instead, I would have graduated the same time.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday afternoon. Not much going on today. I slept in a little later than usual and then went to pick up a wreath a friend made for me. 



This is going to be a Christmas gift for another friend who is a huge Virginia Tech fan.
Also went to the grocery store. Not my favorite thing to do. Now I’m doing laundry. 

B should be finished with her first week of classes in about 15 minutes. I’ll wait an hour or so and then I am going to text her and see how the week went.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Bahahaha...me too.  I can't seem to focus on my morning batch of invoicing.  Good thing I am not really on a timeline of when these need to get in.  It might take me allll morning to get these done      My Timmy's tea is tasting fine and there seem to be more windows open on my computer than usual



Is Timmy’s Tea a brand or just a cute little name.......I like to try new types of tea......

Beautiful wreath Charade.......



Come in from the garden as it’s hot! We moved to another part of the garden where it’s a little shadier close to the trees.......but still hot......will go back outside and sit later. 

Kyle should be home soon and I’ve made a cold dinner up for him......he’ll enjoy that tonight. No oven going on tonight.......although with the cooler temps starting in the evenings, will get the Aga up and running again. It’s lovely in the winter......kitchens are never cold. 

My lovely husband has just poured me a chilled glass of wine........what a man! 

Lazy evening ahead.........


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> Is Timmy’s Tea a brand or just a cute little name.......I like to try new types of tea......



Bahaha...you would have to visit the great white north to get it.  It's just a steeped tea from  Tim Horton's   I like mine as a double double lol.  My morning tea ( that I stop for either Mcdick's for Tim's ) is NOT something I am ever going to give up.  

I had our financial advisor once try to tell me to NOT stop everyday and take my tea from home because it would save me about 450.00 a year - which is a little chunk of change.  I looked at him and said....HMMMMMM let's look at this.   I said...I don't drink ( very light drinker ), smoke, do drugs, rarely eat out for work lunches, I don't spend much money of clothes, I don't have a shoe orpurse/bag collection.  I go get my haircut maybe 4 times a year...and I color my own hair at home - I'm a hairdresser by trade and use professional color - not the drug store stuff.  I don't wear much makeup, get my nails or eyebrows or eyelashes done.  SOOOOOOOOOOOO now, how many other women do you know that don't spend their money on some or all of these things. - probably NOT many.  If I want to by myself a tea every morning...I'm going to!!!!!!!  My hubby just giggled as soon as he opened his mouth telling me that - he knew what the answer was going to be.  Although now...I do get my nails done once every 4 weeks for 50.00.  We already put a big chunk of change away each month...give me a break.  I have seen his wife!!!!!!  Maybe he should reign her in a little   Alright...i'm done ranting.  After that, we moved our money out of his office to someone else who didn't try to suck the ever living fun out of every single thing a person might enjoy.  I know it's their job.  But I think that we do a pretty good job of cutting back on extra expenses.


----------



## schumigirl

We used to be able to sit out till late when we have good weather.......and it was boiling today........tonight around 20 minutes ago, we came in as we could feel the change in temperature.........I guess summer really is over! 

But, it’s to be lovely tomorrow and Sunday which I am so happy about! We can all wander in and out the house and garden.......

Hot inside our home tonight though........


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Bahaha...you would have to visit the great white north to get it.  It's just a steeped tea from  Tim Horton's   I like mine as a double double lol.  My morning tea ( that I stop for either Mcdick's for Tim's ) is NOT something I am ever going to give up.
> 
> I had our financial advisor once try to tell me to NOT stop everyday and take my tea from home because it would save me about 450.00 a year - which is a little chunk of change.  I looked at him and said....HMMMMMM let's look at this.   I said...I don't drink ( very light drinker ), smoke, do drugs, rarely eat out for work lunches, I don't spend much money of clothes, I don't have a shoe orpurse/bag collection.  I go get my haircut maybe 4 times a year...and I color my own hair at home - I'm a hairdresser by trade and use professional color - not the drug store stuff.  I don't wear much makeup, get my nails or eyebrows or eyelashes done.  SOOOOOOOOOOOO now, how many other women do you know that don't spend their money on some or all of these things. - probably NOT many.  If I want to by myself a tea every morning...I'm going to!!!!!!!  My hubby just giggled as soon as he opened his mouth telling me that - he knew what the answer was going to be.  Although now...I do get my nails done once every 4 weeks for 50.00.  We already put a big chunk of change away each month...give me a break.  I have seen his wife!!!!!!  Maybe he should reign her in a little   Alright...i'm done ranting.  After that, we moved our money out of his office to someone else who didn't try to suck the ever living fun out of every single thing a person might enjoy.  I know it's their job.  But I think that we do a pretty good job of cutting back on extra expenses.



Lol.......our financial advisor has  never tried to advise me on giving up anything.......poor guy!! We got lucky with ours.....he’s fabulous and has a great sense of humour.....he knows me so well.......lol.....there’s a lot of knowing glances between him and Tom! I don’t understand a word.....leave that side of things to Tom......I just get to spend it.......

You do right........yes, sounds like you should certainly treat yourself to a cup of tea.......I think anyone would struggle to convince you that’s it’s detrimental to your lifestyle........

I love different teas......I love Earl Grey and several others, but basically I like a good black breakfast tea......always made in a pot of course.......we are very traditionally British with tea........but enjoy your tea!!!


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin, that was the first thing that came to my mind, Tim Hortons, lol. 
Shoes and purses are my downfall!  

Schumi noooooooo!  Summer is not over!  I’m in complete denial. Yes, the wasps are horrid this time of year. I read something about the queen stops laying and the workers now have nothing to do so they fly around aimlessly. 

We have 11 or 12 coming for a bbq tomorrow night, relatives from Germany. Haven’t met them yet. It’s supposed to be 20 or 21c tomorrow which will be good for enjoying the patio. But a bit concerned about wasps. 

Tink you must have been exhausted to fall asleep in your towel. Nothing like a bubble bath to relax you!  
It’s so hard to loose weight.  Don’t fret about it and go enjoy. Lots of us leaving around the same time!  For me Sunday will make it 3 weeks!  

Charade nice wreath!  But I’m not ready to see fall lol. 

This morning went to  Aquafit. I should go to Costco and get gas today. I keep putting it off and running on fumes!  And whip around the vacuum. Empty house,  Mr is golfing and dd at work!  Ahhhhhh.


----------



## Charade67

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Bahaha...you would have to visit the great white north to get it.


Or you could go to Norfolk, Virginia.   My husband had a student from Canada a few years ago. She gave him a can of Tim Horton's coffee and he was hooked. I'm not driving 4 hours for coffee though.



Sue M said:


> Charade nice wreath! But I’m not ready to see fall lol.


It's not really a fall wreath, it is a Virginia Tech wreath. I guess their school colors do look a little fall-ish.

I texted B and asked how her week went. She responded about an hour later with "Good".  I eventually got her to elaborate a bit more and she said that she likes her classes and professors,  and saw some of her friends from the theater department.


----------



## Bethany10

Charade67 said:


> Or you could go to Norfolk, Virginia. My husband had a student from Canada a few years ago. She gave him a can of Tim Horton's coffee and he was hooked. I'm not driving 4 hours for coffee though.



Amazon. The closest Timmies to us is over 8 hours. My love for their coffee runs deep. I have the K cups on auto order.


----------



## schumigirl

Bethany10 said:


> Amazon. The closest Timmies to us is over 8 hours. My love for their coffee runs deep. I have the K cups on auto order.



We do have Tim Hortons in the UK.........

I did try their coffee........nope, not a fan. But, I haven’t found a coffee yet I would say I “loved”.........it’s not my favourite drink. 

I did rather like Dunkin Donuts coffee.......apparently I have no taste according to some......

Each to their own.......


----------



## Charade67

I’m not a coffee fan either. Usually the only time I will drink it is if I am really, really cold and there are no other hot drinks available.  I also fill my coffee full of cream and sugar.


----------



## keishashadow

Reminds me to move up my amazon order of Tim hortons , one of the brands I like.  Kona on top but good kcups of it are difficult to find.  

sounds like you did good with the drop off Lynne, hang in there.  I got nothing for the lack of interest as to the gas line other than saying “men”.  Hope u get that mess straightened out.

Spent day shopping for an appropriate dress to meet the requirements for the America’s Got Talent show I scored tix to next Wednesday. Need to make some major alterations but did love the dress, marked down almost 90% woot.  Now to dig out a pair of flats, no sandals allowed. Surprised regarding the rules for the audience as to dress code.  

Survived the afternoon a Chuck E. Cheese.  Most school districts already in session, was relatively dead, yea!

Need to drag out a (gasp!) sweater & jeans for the first Friday Night Lights of the season.  It’s a bit chilly today.  If one more person feels the need to mention that fall is only 30 days away to me, I just may do murder.  What’s the rush people?  plenty of pumpkin whatever already out in force.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, I do drink coffee, as long as it is not bitter and bites me.  Good coffee I drink black.  Lesser, lots of cream and sugar.  That is how I usually add to Dunkin’ and Starbucks coffee.  I add vanilla syrup to Starbucks instead of cream sometimes, instead.  

Otherwise, I am a tea fan.  Hot and sometimes cool.  Black tea is my favorite, though I do Earl Gray.  Last time I was in England came hone with a tin of tea.  No Timmy stores anywhere near me, but we did enjoy when in Niagara Falls, NY.

Neat wreath. Charade.  Nice gift to a friend who’s a fan.  

Little one called, dealing with school issue we are helping her with.  She was mad the lady was no help with what she had to go to her for, and the office closed at 1 this afternoon, so little one was in a foul mood.  Did say her roommate is chill ( I think that means good) and is an art major.  Quite the opposite of little one, but seems like they will get along fine.  

Yay, Keisha, for tickets and great priced dress.  Have fun!  Seems like a fun show to see in person.  

Surprised older one is not asking about dinner yet.  Grilled cheese is my menu on this rainy Friday.  Then maybe some shopping, as I need to find a toaster.  Oh, and more bread, as barely enough left for the sandwiches.


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Reminds me to move up my amazon order of Tim hortons , one of the brands I like.  Kona on top but good kcups of it are difficult to find.
> 
> sounds like you did good with the drop off Lynne, hang in there.  I got nothing for the lack of interest as to the gas line other than saying “men”.  Hope u get that mess straightened out.
> 
> Spent day shopping for an appropriate dress to meet the requirements for the America’s Got Talent show I scored tix to next Wednesday. Need to make some major alterations but did love the dress, marked down almost 90% woot.  Now to dig out a pair of flats, no sandals allowed. Surprised regarding the rules for the audience as to dress code.
> 
> Survived the afternoon a Chuck E. Cheese.  Most school districts already in session, was relatively dead, yea!
> 
> Need to drag out a (gasp!) sweater & jeans for the first Friday Night Lights of the season.  It’s a bit chilly today.  If one more person feels the need to mention that fall is only 30 days away to me, I just may do murder.  What’s the rush people?  plenty of pumpkin whatever already out in force.


Wow, I had no idea they have audience dress codes!  What are their rules for dresses?


----------



## Monykalyn

TGIF!
Busy week since we got back. Oldest back in her apartment, all set up and decorated. She got her mattress delivered today, so she left this morning to be there in time. Got the usual email from university about the welcome back to school care package-usually do a finals care package, but as I didn't this past spring as she left the minute finals was done and didn't need more stuff to haul home I held off. Should keep her and roommate supplied in snacks for a bit.
Stormy here too. Rain off/on with peeks of sun, and mostly cooler weather for now. And another hen not feeling well-think she has an ingrown feather by her pineal gland (oMG i've learned more about chickens than I ever wanted to know!). Still eating,drinking and pecking the youngsters but moving very slowly and only if she needs to. May have to find a vet that takes chickens to help her. HATE thinking she's in pain.
French toast on menu for tomorrow-bowl full of eggs on counter and 3 dozen in fridge. Neighbors may get deliveries this weekend...



schumigirl said:


> Good on the teacher!!! Mean mothers always needed putting in their place!!! That is incredibly early to bed for kids that age.........and as for kids coming home from vacations and starting school next day......pah.....they’re kids, they’re fine.......some folks need to learn to button it.......yep, she wanted some wine time!!!


 Yeah and I let kids skip or pull out for various things as needed. I am sure she'd think awful things about me LOL! after all we are disguising our HHN trip as a "college visit"    Although we really do have a tour set up...


Charade67 said:


> Just left work and this is what I saw.


 Cool pic!  Looks like something out of Stranger Things!


Lynne G said:


> I hope her roommate is a good fit, as we did not see her, but from seeing her side, we are pretty sure she is not from our area.


 Hope it works out. Move in day is so exhausting. My DD's freshman roommate has roomed with her all this time-along with others. They did the match per university and it worked well. In fact they get along so well they decided it's best to just have the 2 of them and no others this year LOL.


agavegirl1 said:


> Monykalyn....having spent some serious time reading another message board to which I belong under another name...did I see YOU liking a particular post?


 Mmmm probably! I follow some trip reports on another sight, and spent 3 days getting caught up reading about the "controversy" LOL. I worked at WDW in the DCP during Eisner's golden years and "disney decade"-in fact still have all the material promoting all the expansion they told us about in Traditions.


Lynne G said:


> Mummy fun:


 Cool pics! Mummy has to be one of the top attractions in Orlando


Charade67 said:


> I texted B and asked how her week went. She responded about an hour later with "Good". I eventually got her to elaborate a bit more and she said that she likes her classes and professors, and saw some of her friends from the theater department


Sounds like she is off to a good start!

Just for fun I looked at a quick weekend getaway for me and the boy when DH and middle are hunting...4 day cruise and airfare for $800 total? MUST RESIST! Just got to thinking how long it's gonna be from September til next May...Especially if DH is even partly serious about Orlando in January.

Glad I can sleep in tomorrow!

Have a wonderful evening in our new home all you lovely peeps! Enjoying your choice of view with beverage of choice I'm sure


----------



## agavegirl1

Happy Friday!  (Now that is almost over)...

I just cleaned today.

Lynne...your fire story sounds so scary!  And special thanks for the “mummy dust”.

Charade, good to hear you were not subjected to “weather”.  

Disxuni, good for you!  That professor and class are a true college nightmare.

Pumpkin, it really is hard to focus on a Friday.  I am also very low maintenance. As my own financial advisor,  I have a pretty good idea of where I can save and what categories are untouchable.  Go ahead and keep untouchable categories.

Schumi, DH and I somehow stumbled upon meeting friends this evening for happy hour drinks on a local patio bar overlooking the river.  Awesome impromptu get together that lasted way longer than expected.  I get it.  Lovely friends and lovely weather.

Sue M,  I am also not ready for summer to be over.  A dress code for the audience of AGT???  Maybe a few minor requirements but that is strange. 

 And Charade,  it is a very pretty wreath but I am not ready for those colors in my decor quite yet.  Are those Virginia Tech colors?  I have no clue...


----------



## macraven

Closing up the old house tomorrow 

Gonna lock the front door since our new place is sweet and so much better

Haul your toys out tomorrow so they don’t get locked into our old house 

We made great memories in that old house didn’t we! 

I’ve been under the weather today so was not around much 
Doing better now

Mac


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha........I solemnly swear not to mention how fast our trees are changing to autumn colours and there’s a chill in the air early mornings and evenings.......   yes, some very odd rules there, and quite a list of demands!!

Lynne.......always milk or cream in coffee....regardless of quality, never sugar either......but tea unless it’s Early Grey which is a no milk tea, but breakfast tea is always hot, brewed correctly and just milk. I tried someone’s tea with sugar in it once......almost threw it back up! Never quite got the iced tea thing. 

Yes, I gather chill is good.......lol.....glad to hear they’ll get on.


MonyK.......glad daughter is settling back in! And your weather picks up too........yes, we took Kyle out of school and college before he went to University at so called important times........well, he still graduated from University with a First in a Masters Degree in Chemical Engineering......not bad for missing a so called crucial time. Everyone knows their own kids.......if we didn’t think he’d have managed we wouldn’t have......and yes, “that” thread on the other site was hilarious......not sure if I was more confused before or after reading it........lol........

Agave......sounds like a lovely evening .....and impromptu evenings are the best!!! And yes, usually last longer than you think.......lol.......it’s so lovely to catch up with folks like that.........

Mac.....yes, much prefer this new house........love the higher standard here ......and my staff are just perfect........lol.......and hope you’re feeling better today. 



I’m surprised we managed to get this far without my husband guessing there was something going on.......my usual cleaning schedule isn’t out of the ordinary so he didn’t wonder why I was cleaning things again.......

So into town this afternoon for Kyle’s eye test......then home!!! Looking forward to that........

Gorgeous day here too.......sun is shining and it’s warm.......

Hope everyone has a good Saturday........


----------



## macraven

Yesterday afternoon wasn’t on the boards like usually
A storm came through and lasted maybe 20 minutes 
Power went out and my phone I had not charged  up yet
So had to conserve what phone usuage I did have until last night for the most part
Had the phone charging and tried to limit my usage until I could get a full charge once power came on
House temp went up to 80 .....miserable inside and still hot, humid and muggy outside and eventually inside
Used up most of the cell power making calls for our outage report 
This does not happen a lot but when it does  it makes me remember what it was like when there was no central air 

Summer weather might be gone for some of you but it is still holding strong in the south 
Think we will have upper 80’s next few days but back to 90 later in the week

Ac is a good thing as long as power does not go out

I’ll catch up here today as I will read back to what I missed 

Hope all have a laid back weekend!


----------



## Lynne G

Sunny day, time to rock those shades.  Mom, we need food in the house.  Sigh, food shopping is not my idea of a way to spend my morning.  Oh well, I am sure we will pick up some snacks for little one.  She’s coming home to pick up some forgotten stuff, and I am sure some of not food shopping is on tap.  Seems the backpack she has been using for years, and loves, is beginning to show its age, and the zippers are not behaving nicely at times too.  Hence, a trip to where it was purchased may be requested, to see if new is acceptable.  In between that, wash is being done.  Two loads of sheets and towels and some clothes, the remainder will most likely be tomorrow.  

A lovely Saturday is here, and a perfect cup of tea is next to me.  Older one is sleeping, so I will make some eggs and home fries, as o wake him.  Then I think little one’s train will be arriving, so need to get the wash put away and cook before I pick her up.  

MonyK, hope that hen gets better soon. Sending it well wishes.  I too hate to see my pets in pain.   

Agavegirl, sounded like a perfect way to spend a Friday night.  

Mac, sending well wishes and lots of mummy dust you feel better today.  Yep, like my room in this place too.  The tea is just right, and the view, yep, nice.


----------



## macraven

The best part for the new house is daily cleaning  service for each room 

Do you want me to hire a private chef for the house?


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone 

Having my morning coffee and looking at the Dis _.

I have never had Tim Hortons coffee or tea. Sounds good. I really like Starbucks and Archer Farms organic coffee. 










Mac sorry to hear you were feeling bad yesterday and you lost power.  Hope today will be better.

We had storm come through yesterday also. Woke up this morning it’s 63. Unbelievable. It has been in the 90’s here too with terrible humidity. So I will enjoy this reprieve while it lasts. High today is supposed to be 78._

Great to see you posting agavegirl......you have waited a year for this vacation. I know you are excited for it. Soon you will be in Orlando having a great time.





Lynne G said:


> We promptly unplugged it, and I made older one put it near our trash cans, but away from all on our driveway. Guess my purchase this weekend will be a toaster.



Lynne hope you find a new toaster you like.



tink1957 said:


> We got our magic bands yesterday and I realized that the trip is less than 3 weeks away...I still haven't lost the 20 lbs I needed to so I'll just be fat and happy. I looked at my work schedule for the week of our vacation and realized that I will have 13 days off since I got the day before the trip starts off too!



Yeah......to getting your magic bands. One step closer to realizing your fun vacation you have planned.  You are a hard working lady and deserve a good vacation.  You look great as you are Tink. We women are far to hard on ourselves were the weight thing is concerned. So celebrate the curves.



schumigirl said:


> Vicki you`re lovely as you are...… I`ll join you though in the fat and happy...



I’am with Schumi I will join you girls in the fat and happy too 




Charade67 said:


> I slept in a little later than usual and then went to pick up a wreath a friend made for me.



Pretty wreath charade.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I had our financial advisor once try to tell me to NOT stop everyday and take my tea from home because it would save me about 450.00 a year - which is a little chunk of change. I looked at him and said....HMMMMMM let's look at this. I said...I don't drink ( very light drinker ), smoke, do drugs, rarely eat out for work lunches, I don't spend much money of clothes, I don't have a shoe orpurse/bag collection. I go get my haircut maybe 4 times a year...and I color my own hair at home - I'm a hairdresser by trade and use professional color - not the drug store stuff. I don't wear much makeup, get my nails or eyebrows or eyelashes done.



WoW !!!!!!! really bold of financial planner asking you to give up your hot tea from your fav place in the morning. Good for you that you found someone else. You need to treat yourself.

Happy birthday to Schumi hubby. Have a great time celebrating your husband at his party today. 











Monyk hope you are able to find out what is ailing your chicken. 

Son and daughter in law bought me a gift certificate to a fun cooking class place for Mother’s Day in May. This place has fun classes during the year. It’s like a upscale William and Sonoma. They pick a theme for the lunch or dinner. Told my daughter in law to pick a date and theme. So it’s today for lunch. My daughter in law and granddaughter are going too. The theme is farmers market finds. Really looking forward to the lunch with the girls.

Went to hairdresser yesterday so the gray streak that was peaking out is gone.

Did some organizing yesterday in kitchen. Lots more to do. Will get to it though.

Keisha has trip coming up. Safe travels and have a great time.

Have a great Saturday everyone.


----------



## macraven

For Tom, Schumi’s main squeeze

I thought Tom’a birthday was Sunday but the party is to be today for him

Glad I saw Robo post!
Would not want to be late for birthday wishes 

Hope Tom has a great birthday and celebration


----------



## Robo56

I wish Universal would offer a meal in the Hogwarts Castle like this. It would be so cool,

So excited about upcoming trip to my favorite place.
















26 sleeps till HHN vacation.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Saturday everyone. I woke up at 7:00 this morning, said nope, and went back to sleep. When I woke up again it was 10:15. Unfortunately, I woke up with a headache. 
Temps are supposed to be much cooler for the next few days. It will be such a relief from the 95 that we had the other day.
I plan to finish up laundry today and then have nothing else on the agenda. 



keishashadow said:


> Spent day shopping for an appropriate dress to meet the requirements for the America’s Got Talent show I scored tix to next Wednesday. Need to make some major alterations but did love the dress, marked down almost 90% woot. Now to dig out a pair of flats, no sandals allowed. Surprised regarding the rules for the audience as to dress code.


I guess this explains why some shows have nicer looking audiences than others. 



keishashadow said:


> Survived the afternoon a Chuck E. Cheese. Most school districts already in session, was relatively dead, yea!


 I have never been in a Chuck E Cheese. Somehow I managed to not live near one when B was little. 



keishashadow said:


> Need to drag out a (gasp!) sweater & jeans for the first Friday Night Lights of the season. It’s a bit chilly today. If one more person feels the need to mention that fall is only 30 days away to me, I just may do murder. What’s the rush people? plenty of pumpkin whatever already out in force.


 I’m happy about fall arriving, but can do without all the pumpkin spice overload. 



Lynne G said:


> Did say her roommate is chill ( I think that means good) and is an art major. Quite the opposite of little one, but seems like they will get along fine.


 I think that’s a good thing. Hopefully they will get along well.



Monykalyn said:


> Got the usual email from university about the welcome back to school care package-usually do a finals care package, but as I didn't this past spring as she left the minute finals was done and didn't need more stuff to haul home I held off.


I actually got an order form in the mail about ordering care packages. I thought the prices were a little high. If B wants finals week snacks I’ll just bring her what she requests. 



agavegirl1 said:


> And Charade, it is a very pretty wreath but I am not ready for those colors in my decor quite yet. Are those Virginia Tech colors? I have no clue...


 Yes, Virginia Tech has an odd combination of maroon and orange. I wouldn’t have put those colors together, but It seems to work for them.



schumigirl said:


> .....I solemnly swear not to mention how fast our trees are changing to autumn colours and there’s a chill in the air early mornings and evenings.......  yes, some very odd rules there, and quite a list of demands!!


 Sounds beautiful to me. 



Lynne G said:


> Sigh, food shopping is not my idea of a way to spend my morning. Oh well, I am sure we will pick up some snacks for little one. She’s coming home to


 Ugh, I hate grocery shopping. 



macraven said:


> The best part for the new house is daily cleaning  service for each room
> 
> Do you want me to hire a private chef for the house?


 Yes, please!



Robo56 said:


> We had storm come through yesterday also. Woke up this morning it’s 63. Unbelievable. It has been in the 90’s here too with terrible humidity. So I will enjoy this reprieve while it lasts. High today is supposed to be 78.


 It was 65 when I got up today and supposed to go up to 75. I am going to turn off the AC and open up all the windows in the house. 



Robo56 said:


> I wish Universal would offer a meal in the Hogwarts Castle like this. It would be so cool,


 I would do a meal like that. Would they split us into houses first?


Happy birthday to Tom!


----------



## macraven

Got my shopping done before noon
Food City ( cat food) and Publix and both stores had  zero crowds when I was there

Been living down here long enough to know the stores start getting Saturday crowds around 1:00
So I go way before then

Cat food was the majority of today’s shopping 
Frozen dinners was second 

Lots of excitement waiting for the dates everyone is going to hhn

Mummy dust for all to have a great relaxing weekend!


----------



## macraven

Hope Schumi shares bd party pics of Tom being surprised

(I hope she was able to pull this off as a big surprise)

Has everyone here have had a great weekend so far?

Hope so!

My day has passed quickly and just zoning out in front of the tv now


Keisha, I’m sure you are packed now
Soon you will be heading out West early Sunday


----------



## agavegirl1

DH has to work all weekend so I’ve been cooking, cleaning and doing laundry.  Pretty dull but the roast in the oven with fresh rosemary smells wonderful.

I also went to the grocery store for a few things.  Unlike some of you, I love to grocery shop.  So does DH.  Of course we spend way too much on our cooking hobby but it’s cheaper than eating out.  There was a great sale on sashimi grade tuna and I needed the rosemary so that was my excuse. 

I’m also looking forward to seeing pics from Schumi’s party.  I know   I could never pull it off.

I would love a themed dinner at Hogwarts Robo.  My mind is racing with the possibilities.  

Back to the pork loin roast with applesauce glaze and rosemary aromatic herbs....


----------



## Monykalyn

Very lazy Saturday.  The thing that hit the middle child Tuesday, and the boy yesterday got me today-not as bad just feel 'bleh' with stomach hurting.  An excuse for laying around while it rained all day anyway.

Big  to Tom!! Hope the party was smashing success!!

I am all for private chef, cleaner etc. Is there room for my feathered pets? They can provide all the fresh eggs we need. Used the bowl of eggs for french toast this am. 

Think the hubs is going to get pizza for dinner.

Yeah Robo!  have a similar countdown! 



Charade67 said:


> I thought the prices were a little high.


They are a bit high but kinda a no brainer for me lol!

Why does Saturday fly by so much faster than work week??


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Just finished dinner - sort of a mock Cincinnati style chili. I don’t know where the day went. i did a couple of loads of laundry and took an afternoon nap. I guess I’ll be the night owl again tonight. 




macraven said:


> My day has passed quickly and just zoning out in front of the tv now


 That’s our plan for tonight too. The 2 college football teams that dh hates the most are playing each other tonight, so he has decided to watch something else. 



agavegirl1 said:


> I also went to the grocery store for a few things. Unlike some of you, I love to grocery shop. So does DH. Of course we spend way too much on our cooking hobby but it’s cheaper than eating out. There was a great sale on sashimi grade tuna and I needed the rosemary so that was my excuse.



We eat out way too much. Hmmm....I think we have found our SANs house chef.



Monykalyn said:


> Very lazy Saturday. The thing that hit the middle child Tuesday, and the boy yesterday got me today-not as bad just feel 'bleh' with stomach hurting. An excuse for laying around while it rained all day anyway.


 Oh no, hope you feel better soon. 



Monykalyn said:


> I am all for private chef, cleaner etc. Is there room for my feathered pets? They can provide all the fresh eggs we need. Used the bowl of eggs for french toast this am.


I’m sure we have room for a state of the art chicken coop.

Time to find something to watch on TV tonight.


----------



## Lynne G

MonyK, hope you feel better soon too.  Yep, family sharing of not so nice stuff.  Hope your stomach is right again by tomorrow.  

Just a watch whatever night.  Shopping for food and other done.  New backpack found, so very happy kid.  And mom happy, as on clearance, at a price I was good with.  

Yeah, day just flew by.  

Tomorrow is a bit more food shopping, finishing the wash, and will drive little one back, rather than on train, as she has enough to carry, and plus , she forgot to get a round trip ticket.  I will buy a pack of them on my day off, so that when she comes back next weekend, I will give them to her.  That way, when she goes back on the weekends, and the train office is not open, won’t be a problem.  

Hope all have a peaceful night and a good night.


----------



## agavegirl1

I would love to cook for my SANS peeps!  I have never used a caterer for any of my dinners or parties.


----------



## macraven

I say we get the bus ready to go and we all head north for agavegirl’s house

She’s cooking....



I guess we now need to recruit dishwashers....


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> I say we get the bus ready to go and we all head north for agavegirl’s house
> 
> She’s cooking....
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we now need to recruit dishwashers....


I’ll be happy to wash dishes if someone else does the cooking.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Doing a quick sop in on a Saturday night.



Bethany10 said:


> Amazon. The closest Timmies to us is over 8 hours. My love for their coffee runs deep.





schumigirl said:


> We do have Tim Hortons in the UK.........


I'm not a coffee fan...but I do love their teas.  Steeped or an earl grey is perfect!!!!  The hubby likes the tim's coffee...I would probably like it with Bailey's in it  


Charade67 said:


> I’m not a coffee fan either


I only like coffee with Bailey's in it.  I think work might frown on that lol  Usually coffee is my lake beverage.


keishashadow said:


> Need to drag out a (gasp!) sweater & jeans for the first Friday Night Lights of the season. It’s a bit chilly today. If one more person feels the need to mention that fall is only 30 days away to me, I just may do murder.


Keisha...I feel the same way.  I am trying to accept the changing of the seasons...but all the pumpkin spice needs to go AWAY!!!! lol


Lynne G said:


> Little one called, dealing with school issue we are helping her with.


That's always harder.  I hope that you get it sorted soon.


Monykalyn said:


> And another hen not feeling well-think she has an ingrown feather by her pineal gland (oMG i've learned more about chickens than I ever wanted to know!).


I hope your hen is feeling better.  I have a couple of friends who have feathered friends too...and they worry just as much as I do over our senior dog.  Sick pets are NOT fun


macraven said:


> I’ve been under the weather today so was not around much
> Doing better now


I hope your feeling better now.  I hate being under the weather.


Robo56 said:


> Son and daughter in law bought me a gift certificate to a fun cooking class place for Mother’s Day in May.


That sounds like an awesome gift!!!!  Have fun!!!!

@schumigirl  I hope your birthday party for Tom goes great!!!!  Happy birthday to your main squeeze.


Had a busy day today...and I'm pooped.  I deep cleaned the youngest boy bedroom, steam cleaned the carpet in there, and started purging some things in the basement.  Finally a weekend I was home, not working the second job.  So it was nice to get some things done.  Tomorrow I might tackle our bedroom closet and purge some things and reorganize it.

Just relaxing, got done watching our favorite CFL team win tonight...which was nice. 

Hope everyone gets a good nights sleep.


----------



## macraven

I nominate charade for dish duty



I don’t want to break a nail but could load a dishwasher 

Come to think about it a dishwasher wouldn’t hold all the dishes if we all showed up

Hey maybe we will just use paper plates instead 

Agavegirl that might work as long as you don’t serve soup 

In the meantime when all the homies go to a fast food place, grab as many plastic knives, forks and paper plates and napkins you can

If someone is cooking the meal it’s. It nice for them to appoint others to bring deal with all the cleanup

It’s only proper that we brings items to help out


----------



## agavegirl1

macraven said:


> I say we get the bus ready to go and we all head north for agavegirl’s house
> 
> She’s cooking....
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we now need to recruit dishwashers....


I had to wash dishes 4 times and run the dishwasher once.  I go through a lot of dishes.  My dream is to have someone wash the dishes.  I like a clean workspace.

I need to try out a few of my menus on you guys.  I do appreciate a good cheesecake recipe as I like a unique take on cheesecake flavors.

ETA...I am with Pumpkin...coffee with Bailey’s.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> For Tom, Schumi’s main squeeze
> 
> I thought Tom’a birthday was Sunday but the party is to be today for him
> 
> Glad I saw Robo post!
> Would not want to be late for birthday wishes
> 
> Hope Tom has a great birthday and celebration




Thanks mac...….You were correct.....today is his birthday......we just had the surprise party yesterday as it was more convenient than a Sunday for some, plus he wouldn't expect it......and he didn't!!!!




Monykalyn said:


> Very lazy Saturday.  The thing that hit the middle child Tuesday, and the boy yesterday got me today-not as bad just feel 'bleh' with stomach hurting.  An excuse for laying around while it rained all day anyway.
> 
> Big  to Tom!! Hope the party was smashing success!!
> 
> I am all for private chef, cleaner etc. Is there room for my feathered pets? They can provide all the fresh eggs we need. Used the bowl of eggs for french toast this am.
> 
> Think the hubs is going to get pizza for dinner.
> 
> Yeah Robo!  have a similar countdown!
> 
> 
> They are a bit high but kinda a no brainer for me lol!
> 
> Why does Saturday fly by so much faster than work week??




Thanks Monyk……..pizza sounds so good!!!! Hope you feel better today.....always sucks to be laid low with something...….any countdown is good!!!!



agavegirl1 said:


> I would love to cook for my SANS peeps!  I have never used a caterer for any of my dinners or parties.



I must admit, we never have before...….I host a boxing Day party most years and several other large gatherings throughout the year and always do everything ourselves.....but, as this was a surprise, I couldn't cater for 40 people without him suspecting something. Sure, friends would have helped, but didn't want that......so I`m glad we did as I could just enjoy it and let someone else do all the work for a change......I`d definitely use them again....they were wonderful.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Doing a quick sop in on a Saturday night.
> 
> I'm not a coffee fan...but I do love their teas.  Steeped or an earl grey is perfect!!!!  The hubby likes the tim's coffee...I would probably like it with Bailey's in it
> 
> I only like coffee with Bailey's in it.  I think work might frown on that lol  Usually coffee is my lake beverage.
> 
> Keisha...I feel the same way.  I am trying to accept the changing of the seasons...but all the pumpkin spice needs to go AWAY!!!! lol
> 
> That's always harder.  I hope that you get it sorted soon.
> 
> I hope your hen is feeling better.  I have a couple of friends who have feathered friends too...and they worry just as much as I do over our senior dog.  Sick pets are NOT fun
> 
> I hope your feeling better now.  I hate being under the weather.
> 
> That sounds like an awesome gift!!!!  Have fun!!!!
> 
> @schumigirl  I hope your birthday party for Tom goes great!!!!  Happy birthday to your main squeeze.
> 
> 
> Had a busy day today...and I'm pooped.  I deep cleaned the youngest boy bedroom, steam cleaned the carpet in there, and started purging some things in the basement.  Finally a weekend I was home, not working the second job.  So it was nice to get some things done.  Tomorrow I might tackle our bedroom closet and purge some things and reorganize it.
> 
> Just relaxing, got done watching our favorite CFL team win tonight...which was nice.
> 
> Hope everyone gets a good nights sleep.



Thanks Pumpkin......it was a fabulous evening......I used to drink Bailey`s sometimes in coffee and mostly as an after dinner drink, but went off it a few years ago.....strange as we did love it...…a good cup of tea is worth it`s weight in gold!!!! It`s my morning drink of choice every day.

It is nice to have some time to clear things out and organise at home.....I like doing that weirdly.....


Robo…..our little happy club is expanding!!!! A little bit like my butt..... 

Hope you had a lovely lunch yesterday....sounds like a fun time there....




So, the surprise worked out well. Everyone (mostly) arrived before we did so they were all there when we got back.

He was most surprised and it showed...….especially with the caterers....so I`m so glad I did go with that option as if he had seen me even prepare any dishes, he`d have guessed....

The whole evening was lovely, mostly everyone arrived and only three cried off......food was lovely and everyone had a wonderful time and the weather was so warm, we were outside most of the night.....

I did show a friend this website and she had never seen it before.....she doesn't go the internet in any way shape or form......except for work.....she was tickled by some of the posts she read, I did show her one or two special posts that always make me giggle!!!!

Everyone was gone by midnight, a few stayed till around 1am.....so in bed by 2 wasn't too bad.

Only one glitch......no birthday cake.....long story......but who needs cake.....we put some candles on one of the desserts and sang Happy Birthday to that.....

I won`t ramble on but, it was a super evening and one we`ll remember for a long time.

We have dinner booked for tonight and look forward to that, especially as we all slept a little later..…...spent the morning so far opening gifts and having a giggle...…as with any get together, there are always stories to digest and dissect.....and he is thrilled with all his gifts.

But, thanks for all his birthday wishes....appreciate it........


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> I had to wash dishes 4 times and run the dishwasher once.  I go through a lot of dishes.  My dream is to have someone wash the dishes.  I like a clean workspace.
> 
> I need to try out a few of my menus on you guys.  I do appreciate a good cheesecake recipe as I like a unique take on cheesecake flavors.
> 
> ETA...I am with Pumpkin...coffee with Bailey’s.



I love tasters of cheesecake…...can`t eat a lot of it, but love it......there`s a place near us, little deli who has a Unicorn flavour one......I was intrigued and found out it`s a candy floss flavour…….cotton candy for Americans......now that sounds delicious!!!! I do love cotton candy.....haven't tried it yet though…….

I detest untidy workspaces…….one of my friends once asked me where do I store everything as all  worktop space is always tidy with only a few essential items around......I told her to look at all the cabinet space I have and a huge utility room!!! That`s where everything is! I hate clutter......


----------



## Lynne G

A very happy birthday to Tom.

Fabulous, that the party went well, Schumi.  And so warm out, was nice all could enjoy some outside time too.  And good food and friends, to celebrate, fun was had, I am sure.  And a surprise is a good thing, sometimes, like here.  Happy reasons.

Another sunny day to start this Sunday.  Second load of wash is in.  I am the only one up.  By 12:30am last night, I asked that all lights and devices be turned off.  I was tired.  And yeah, by 3:45am, I was awake.  It will surely be an early bedtime tonight.  Alarm reset for the next day.  Routine. Yep.  Well, at least until a break at the end of next month.  Woot, another countdown.  And I did get the hint.  Received an email from Universal, that asked why don’t I enjoy the bonus time I got when I renewed my pass last year? Actually, it was planned almost a year ago, but I did know of the bonus time, and was glad to get it, as I don’t renew until it expires this month.  Last year, I did it in the park. All the other times, I call.  And a odd thing, the app still shows my pass expiring this month, with the old expiring date.  Asked the phone called Universal guy, why the app does that, as I was concerned about what was my expiration date, as I had also got, before the bonus one, a your pass is expiring email.  He said it’s just a glitch, and indeed your pass does not expire until 3 months later.  And when I said I am coming for HHN, I got my ticket for that too.  So, a quick pick up, and all is set for visit number 3 with my pass this pass year.  Woot.

Beep.  Gotta go, wash is done, and hanging and removing load one from the dryer, and some of load two goes in.  

And yes, I am enjoying a cup of tea.  A cool feeling 60 says the phone.  But yay, shades on again.  

Have a super Sunday.  And yay, Agavegirl is  cooking.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Schumi and Lynne....we are the only ones up this morning so far 







agavegirl1 said:


> Pretty dull but the roast in the oven with fresh rosemary smells wonderful.



Wow......sounds yummy.......we have a lot of good cooks here on the Sans.




agavegirl1 said:


> I would love a themed dinner at Hogwarts Robo. My mind is racing with the possibilities.



Me too....it would be awesome if they did the meal at the Castle during Halloween season at HHN. I have lots of ideas for that.




Monykalyn said:


> The thing that hit the middle child Tuesday, and the boy yesterday got me today-not as bad just feel 'bleh' with stomach hurting. An excuse for laying around while it rained all day anyway.



Sorry to hear you are ill Monyk A good sprinkle of mummy dust coming your way for a fast recovery.




Monykalyn said:


> Yeah Robo! have a similar countdown!



I know it will be here before you know it. It’s seems like the days are flying by.

Sending good wishes to Keisha and her crew for a safe day of travel and a great time on her vacation.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> That sounds like an awesome gift!!!! Have fun!!!!



Thanks pumpkin. I had a good time with daughter-in-law and granddaughter.




agavegirl1 said:


> I need to try out a few of my menus on you guys. I do appreciate a good cheesecake recipe as I like a unique take on cheesecake flavors.



I would happily be a tester.....I don’t make cheesecake as hubby does not like it. I buy one sometimes for Christmas Eve celebration because some of the kiddos in the family like it.




schumigirl said:


> Hope you had a lovely lunch yesterday....sounds like a fun time there....



It was very nice. I always like being with my daughter-in-law and granddaughter. It was a nice presentation. Chef was good and she prepared a lunch with all her finds from farmers market except the tuna. We had crostini with eggplant salad (dip) and tuna nicoise salad. Not something I would make at home, but everything was fresh and very flavorful.




schumigirl said:


> He was most surprised and it showed...….especially with the caterers....so I`m so glad I did go with that option as if he had seen me even prepare any dishes, he`d have guessed....



So glad to hear your party was a hit and Tom was suprised. Have a great day today as you continue to celebrate your sweetheart. Wishing him many more happy birthdays.



To all the Sans family have a great restful Sunday.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Robo, so nice a fun time with the girls in your family.  Fun to try food you would not make at home.


----------



## RAPstar

Paid off my AirBNB, so now just need to save money for food and souvenirs! Also, got my hair cut and an oil change this weekend. Yay productivity!


----------



## Lynne G

Awesome to get those boxes checked off, RAPstar.  Countdown for you too, this Fall!


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. Not much going on here. Church in the morning, then lunch. After lunch dh and I stopped by the dorm to take something to B. When we got there she was filling out a voter registration application. Once back home a friend brought me some lemon cupcakes that another friend of hers had made. They were so good. This woman is trying to start her own cupcake business. 



macraven said:


> Hey maybe we will just use paper plates instead


I’m all for that.



agavegirl1 said:


> I need to try out a few of my menus on you guys. I do appreciate a good cheesecake recipe as I like a unique take on cheesecake flavors.


I would happily be a cheesecake taster. 



schumigirl said:


> I love tasters of cheesecake…...can`t eat a lot of it, but love it......there`s a place near us, little deli who has a Unicorn flavour one......I was intrigued and found out it`s a candy floss flavour…….cotton candy for Americans......now that sounds delicious!!!! I do love cotton candy.....haven't tried it yet though…….


 That sounds...um...interesting. I haven’t eaten cotton candy in a long, long time.

Schumi - Glad to hear Tom’s party was successful, especially the surprise part of it. I have only planned one surprise party and it was exhausting. 

No fall/winter Orlando trips for us this year, but we are looking at a possible day trip to Busch Gardens Williamsburg in October.  I was also looking at annual passes for Busch Gardens, and the basic pass is very reasonable. It would pay for itself in just 2 visits. I think this is something worth looking into ..


----------



## agavegirl1

Cotton Candy cheesecake?  I am intrigued!  My family prefers cheesecake to pie or cake for Christmas.  They also love Apple Crumb Cake which is a Hebrides Dutch Apple Pie and Apple Crisp bar.  I love it with homemade whipped cream (not too sweet).  People tend to over sweeten whipped cream.


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Sunday!
Sounds like Tom's surprise was fantastic!  
Not a cheesecake fan... but the DH is! He'd volunteer for tester for sure!
Dinner tonight was caribbean chicken with pineapple/cilantro rice. Easy and tasty. Then decided to do the molten chocolate cake in a crockpot. Kid favorite, makes house smell yummy. 
DH and kids got yard mowed before the storm. and after unproductive day yesterday got  house cleaned, sheets changed and laundry (in process). 

Ready for another chicken story? I swear you'd think 6 years into this I'd know more stuff: had one of my "babies" Tiana growl at me last night. She was in nesting box most of day, and when I went to close up coop. Well I don't allow sleeping in the boxes (trick to getting "clean" eggs not poo ones) so I went to put her on bar and she growled! I've not had a broody hen before but this is what they do to when protecting "maybe babies" LOL.  Had to bring her in for a bit so she would eat and drink (after dark they don't). Fine this am but we pulled the "false egg" out of the box to not giver her any ideas. So one of my other "babies"  Lola was upset this am-ran around all ticked off at something. Apparently she won't lay without another egg in a box so had to put "fake" egg back  .  Lola is a monster who likes to get herself in places she shouldn't - this is the one who got on the roof. Other hen is being more herself now at least..  Neighbors got some eggs as I had 4 dozen.

Monday again tomorrow-WHy do weekends go so fast?


----------



## bobbie68

Hello everyone... I was happy to see we have a new home. I am also one who likes a beach view and a patio. However, I will be happy with what is available.
I do enjoy club level. I have always enjoyed cooking but not as much anymore.

Thank you everyone for the well wishes with my eczema, that has seemed to clear up for now, and hopefully for good. I really appreciate everyone thinking of me

It has been cool here but unfortunately I still have to have the a/c on, my hot flashes are not being kind.

It has been a busy couple of weeks.  Liv is doing better with on line college.  She is getting into a routine and knowing what her professor's want. She is doing 3 classes now and starts a 4th one in two weeks.

It was nice last night Charlie wanted to make orange chicken.  It was his first time cooking. Brian helped him and it only took 4 hours . It was really good and he wants to cook more. I told him go for it.

Still struggling with some health stuff so trying to keep my head above water.  Thinking about moving next year to Florida helps. We can't do any big trips this year but I am planning a few overnights.

I caught up the best I could and glad I did.

Mac... thank you for having a home for us to come too. I have enjoyed my time here very much. I am sorry about the black out and heat too. I am glad you got through it and thinking of you.!!

Schumi ... happy birthday to Tom . His party sounded awesome I am so happy for you it all was great.  Catering is a good way to go sometimes.

Monykalyn ... glad you had a nice trip. Great pic with Lynne. It always feels good when a move goes well. I hope your chicken feels better.  I hate when fur babies are sick.

Pumpkin...Happy Anniversary. Flowers are wonderful. I don't get them very often but are always welcome.

Charade... glad B had a good first week. Season passes to Bush Gardens sounds great. I love that park. I know it helps to do our local parks when no trips planned.

Lynne I enjoyed your pics. I do miss Uni though.  How did you like Hagrids? How nice for you and little one. Glad move in went good. I would have more than a few tears. I am a very emotional person. It is nice when you get a good deal.

Keisha safe travels and have a great time.

Robo... the cooking class sounds like fun. I like the theme idea. Woot!! Your trip is coming up. I may have to enroll Liv in basic cooking classes for a long time, she still has no interest.

Agavegirl nice to see you post. I am excited for you for your trip, it has been too long. I love hearing about good recipes.

Sue ... glad you had a nice trip and catching up on stuff. I love summer and warm weather not looking forward to winter. I told Brian we have to have a hot tub in the new house. My muscles will thank me.

Rapstar ... woot your trip is coming up. Planning last minute stuff is fun.

Bethany ... when I first met Brian he introduced me to Timmy's. I loved their coffee their donuts not so much. They have since left our state so it is only Dunkin for us. Love Amazon prime.

Tink ... Good for you that you were relaxed enough to fall asleep after a nice soak.. I hear you on theTV companies messing with channels. Woot!! 3 weeks to go, I use to love when the magic bands came in. I hear you on the weight loss, I have been struggling with it, but I think I will join the club with everyone else.

Disxuni ... Hi, I was reading your on line college stuff and was thinking of you and my daughter. It is good that you dropped the class for all the reasons you did. Anxiety is never a good thing. I see you live in northern Florida. I am looking into the Orlando suburbs next year. My daughter will be transferring to UCF from Eastern Floida State College on line direct to connect program.

Well Liv will be coming in from work, so I need to go. I am glad that I got to move into a new home today, it was a nice surprise. Have a great night!


----------



## Sue M

Hope Mac, Monykalyn, and chicken are feeling better soon.

I just saw that there’s been a possible Measles exposure in Disneyland from a teen visiting I forget where from during the dates we were there. They also stayed at the Dessert Inn. Sure glad I wasn’t staying there! 

 To Tom!

Mac sorry about the black out!  Must have been miserable with no AC. Have you thought about a generator?  Hope no food soiled. A friend in Florida got one because of the hurricanes and power outs. 

We had a fun weekend. Saturday night hosted 12 for a BBQ,  our German rellies on husband maternal side of the family are here visiting. Staying at brothers-in-law house. First time coming to Canada and meeting them. Wonderful visit. 2 of our friends wanted to come over to meet them too. It was a lovely evening and weather cooperated so we could have it on our patio.

This morning church,  then had a run to Home Depot and Winners (TJ Max) new fry pan needed.  Got home mid afternoon for a nap!  So tired today.

Monykalyn just read your new chicken story. Didn’t know chickens growl!  And that Lola is such a Diva!  

Bobbie glad your eczema is healing. And the kids are doing well!  I’ve never tried to make orange chicken. 

Counting the days to UO holiday!  Anyone have a group Sans family meet up planned?


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Lynne........nice memes! Oh it’s a wonderful feeling getting the most out of an AP! We got the extra 6 months last time, so need to renew till next June.....will have had 6 trips out of one 18 month pass.....fabulous value for money.

Robo....thank you too........and glad the gift experience went well......it sounds lovely......

Charade.....thanks......and Busch Gardens will be a fun filled trip! I love candy floss, but very rarely eat it......I keep meaning to have some from Honk Honkers in Seuss.......but never hungry or too early when we pass it......

Agave, I love Dutch Apple Pie.......tried it in Long Island a few years ago for the first time......it is my favourite type of apple pie! We don’t get it over here......I have tried to make it, it was good .......but not great. I think the candy floss flavour cheesecake will be incredibly sweet, so would only have a small taste.......Tom will love it though I’m sure!

MonyK.......I love chicken with pineapple........I know some folks don’t like meat with fruits, but we love it!! One of my favourite dishes is stir fried spicy chicken with pineapple and fresh sliced ginger.......lush!!!

bobbie......nice to see you and glad things are better. I like orange chicken too, copied the recipe PF Chang’s use and it’s beautiful........Tom isn’t fond of it though......lemon and orange dishes like that are just for me!

Sue......thanks........yes, saw there had been the measles issue there......it’s a terrifying thought!! Horrible disease that was almost eradicated here thanks to a wonderful vaccination process. Scary to think it’s on the increase.



It’s a Bank Holiday today.......and we have another scorcher of a day here.....

We live in a tourist hotspot and everyone makes their to areas like ours  on days like this.......one of the reasons we never do anything on public holidays like today........seaside tourist towns and scenic country villages are always crowded beyond belief........so, quick pop out to a very non touristy grocery store and straight back home........our little village does get some of the traffic on days like this, so best to get home quickly......

Had lovely dinner out last night for Tom’s birthday........it really was beautiful......we’ll go back to this little place......beautiful very old English style with beams and real fires.....not that they were needed yesterday! Boiling hot.....food was excellent......Kyle and I both had steak which were cooked to perfection the way we both like them. Tom had a home made steak and ale pie......and we had proper deep fried chips (fries) chunky and tasty........we all had dessert too....Kyle had his usual dense chocolate fudge cake dessert, I had ginger sponge with custard and Tom had sticky toffee pudding.....came with butterscotch sauce and some cream......oh my goodness!! We waddled back to the car........Kyle was driving so we could have a bottle of wine......did some skywatching last night too. That was fun.

But today......back to normal.......will be grilling outside later as it’s just too hot to be inside or cooking......nice to have Kyle off work today too......he enjoys his long weekends too.......

So, hope you all have a fabulous Monday whatever you’re doing........

And thank you for all Tom’s birthday wishes.......


----------



## Lynne G

Monday is here, and that predawn commute was dark as night, and a few cars.  And what was that?  Oh yeah, one of my neighbors down the street rides his bike, with a bright one headlight on it.  Not expecting to see him as I came down the hill, as he was making a long left turn from his home one the other side of the road, to be just in front of me, facing the same way as me.  Guess I was a little early or he was a little late.  We tend to see each other in the little borough we go through, to get to the main road that goes into the city road.  Not many in my neighborhood are out and about when I start my commute.  By the time I hit the city limits, I have traffic in front of me.  Worst are those huge construction trucks, and the bus, both city one and school ones. All three can be seen on my morning commute.

And, tissue box next to me.  Seems a sore throat and runny nose.  Hello drugs. Been taking you since last night.  I do not like feeling sick.  Tea is a good thing all day.  Cooler, with 57 seen on the car’s screen as I drove.  No need for AC this morning.  Hence, long sleeve shirt and yep, eying that sweater too.  Never know on a Monday, what the chiller is doing.  Though they tend to not turn it on until even earlier today, I don’t take chances with light weight clothes today.  Does feel almost too warm and smells musty.  Eh, maybe I am warm fighting this bug causing me to feel icky.  

Bobbie, glad Liv is getting used to college courses, and happy to hear you are feeling better.  Move is a good thing to look forward to.  Little one is settling in, and looking forward to class starting today.  Hope all our kids do well this, their freshman year.  

MonyK, funny.  Yep, have heard my neighbor’s chicken growl.  The bully one, usually when a squirrel gets in the pen.  Enjoy hearing the antics of yours, including the fake eggs trick.  My neighbor chickens are too old to lay eggs now, but yep, was nice to have fresh eggs for quite a few years.

Sue, nice to hear of fun weekend, with far away family visiting, and good food with family and friends.  I like a good, home grilled bbq.  That will be this weekend.  For us, the Labor Day weekend is the unofficial end to summer.  Hence, sales are already in swing, as they know lots of people will be buying more than usual food amounts, as party time is a given this coming weekend.

Schumi, what a nice, lush meal for Tom’s birthday dinner.  Good to come home full of delicious food and drink.

With that, tissue needed, and more tea.  

Good Morning homies!


----------



## macraven

Good Monday morning homies!

Happy Tom’s birthday went great!

Had to get up at 6 this morning as have a doc appointment at 7:15

Cats get fed between 6-6:30 in the morning so they were my alarm clocks today

I’ll catch up on reading here later today

Have a good one!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, its funny how you see the same people at certain times.....and hope you feel better soon....hope it`s just a little 24 hour thing. You have plenty of time to clear it up before your trip at least.....

Thanks mac...hope your day goes well and appointment too!! That's an early one......



It is hot!!!!! 

We have 86F today, feels warmer in the garden.....tried sitting in the gazebo, good breeze but it is in full sun, think the wood on that needs a new coat to brighten it up......so went down to furthest away seating area.….no power down there....so we are back up on the patio beside the house where we are in the sun, but the big parasol is covering us well.......us Brits are never happy with the weather whatever it is. 

Glad we are home......roads around us are gridlocked....everyone is trying to get to the beach. Would dread to try and park today......we got what we wanted from the store and straight home. 

Burgers, pork and ale sausages (never tried them) and some bbq seasoned turkey for Kyle.......potato salad and some little snack items. That`ll do nicely...…..

Safe travels to Keisha too...…..


----------



## Disxuni

bobbie68 said:


> Disxuni ... Hi, I was reading your on line college stuff and was thinking of you and my daughter. It is good that you dropped the class for all the reasons you did. Anxiety is never a good thing. I see you live in northern Florida. I am looking into the Orlando suburbs next year. My daughter will be transferring to UCF from Eastern Floida State College on line direct to connect program.



Thanks, the next step was telling my dad, he took it surprisingly well, but still was disappointed. To reassure him, I'm going to assist him on a website he's working on for someone he's volunteering for and watching the video's he had of the HTML class he took previously that way I'm better prepared for my HTML class and that way I'm still educating myself somehow. I'm about as northern central Florida you can get! It's cool that you're thinking about moving there and good luck to your daughter on continuing her education! What is she going for?

I wish it was cool enough outside to go into the parks. I'm jonesing. Happy Monday, everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

I love barbecue food!

My burgers, if I do say so myself are superb........tried a new sausage....pork with ale....won’t buy them again.....and a few spicy shrimp with pineapple......delicious. Ate far too much of my potato salad.

Now sitting on a recliner as the sun goes a little lower.......perfect way to spend a Bank Holiday.

Lazy night ahead, once it cools down, which will be soon we’ll head inside and watch some tv I think.......Kyle is back to work tomorrow so early rise again.........

Need to stretch out.........


----------



## macraven

Add burgers to the bacon breakfast Schumi ....
The homies will love it


----------



## schumigirl

​

Is it Halloween Horror Nights yet!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Add burgers to the bacon breakfast Schumi ....
> The homies will love it



lol......one of Tom`s favourite burgers has bacon, sunny side up egg and more bacon......with extra bacon...…...


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Doing a quick stop in.  Sigh...I really dislike Mondays...especially Mondays I wake up with a bad migraine.  OH well...dragged myself off too work. I got most of my important paperwork done.  My eyes and head are tired, the boss is gone...so I will take it easy for the rest of today.  Hopefully this migraine is a once and done.  It's too early for me to be having my weather related migraines pestering me.  

I have a chicken ready to pop into the instant pot for dinner tonight.  I still have not made one in there and the dd says they are sooo good that way.  Guess I will find out.  I will probably add some oven roasted potatoes and a salad...and done.  Not fussing to much tonight.  Sold a few things on the facebook marketplace from my purging over the weekend, those items should be picked up tonight.   I think those " funds " will silently go into my holiday fund lol   I think I can find a way to spend them!!!!! hahahaha.  I'm thinking this momma is going to need a little winter get away sometime this winter

Have a great Monday everyone!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Over an hour nap.  Needed.  Older one said what was for dinner.  Um, whatever you will make.  Took more drugs and back to bed I go.  Pumpkin, hope your headache is gone.  I have had one all day, but a sinus one.  Was not feeling well all day. 

Sunny day, and warm now.  Was overcast all morning, but no rain.  

Made tea, but too tired to drink it all.  Going to close my eyes and see if older one knows what time it is.  Thinking pasta, as easy.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Over an hour nap.  Needed.  Older one said what was for dinner.  Um, whatever you will make.  Took more drugs and back to bed I go.  Pumpkin, hope your headache is gone.  I have had one all day, but a sinus one.  Was not feeling well all day.
> 
> Sunny day, and warm now.  Was overcast all morning, but no rain.
> 
> Made tea, but too tired to drink it all.  Going to close my eyes and see if older one knows what time it is.  Thinking pasta, as easy.



Hope you feel better real soon Lynne!
Maybe more sleep will alleviate your pain and discomfort


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin 
Hope your migraine eased up
It is miserable trying to function when they hit you

Feel better real soon


----------



## agavegirl1

It rained a stinking afternoon.  Boo.....


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Today was such a Monday. I didn’t sleep well last night (kept having weird dreams that woke me up) and then overslept this morning. I still managed to get to work on time though. We got a new computer for the office which was good, except the boss didn’t get everything completely set up. First I couldn’t get anything to scan to the computer. We had to call someone in the fix that. Then I discovered that my boss hadn’t installed our billing software. I installed the software and then it kept telling me that my login information was incorrect. After troubleshooting with tech support for about 15 minutes I finally let them remote access the computer. It turns out that it was a simple matter of a wrong box being checked. Thankfully the rest of the day was pretty quiet.


MonyK - I had no idea that chickens could growl.

Bobbie - Glad to hear that Liv is doing better with her classes. No more big trips for us for a while too. 

Sue - I had not heard about the measles exposure. I hope it doesn’t become a serious problem. 

Lynne - Hope your cold doesn’t last too long. 

Pumpkin - Hope your migraine is gone by now. 

I’m starting to get sleepy, soI will say a quick hello to Schumi, Mac, Disxuni, Agavegirl, and anyone else I may have missed.


----------



## Monykalyn

What a Monday! Had an "extra" day at one of my homes assisting in the kitchen, working on presentation etc. Bonus hours and kinda fun day.
Lynne hope you feel better!!
Charade you definitely had a "monday" lol!
Oh pumpkin hope you do get a winter getaway!
Schumi and Mac having delicious dinners...
And stress over classes/dropped classes/school-It all end up working out. DD dropped one of her classes that she didn't really need this semester-would have gotten her a second degree-said she can take it next semester if she wants. She has less hours next semester  anyway.  Saved her over a $1000-somehow some of these online classes are more expensive.

And countdowns...and see that GE will have a virtual queue...glad  I splurged on a throwaway room now, hoping we get a time that works.

Chicken growled at me again this am-had to take her out again but she's been out most of the day, and she layed an egg. Hoping she's over her drama, she still growled at me for collecting the eggs when she saw me in the coop (she was outside watching me). Good thing she isn't an aggressive one and doesn't peck me.  My older hen is doing OK, but did order some medicine for her. Will see if that perks her back up to usual self. Haven't had to worm in a few years, but I think she has an infection from them. It's been so wet this summer, too many worms can cause issues.

Time for some tea and bed I think.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Doing a quick stop in.    Migraine has gone...thank god.  We had a big wind come up with some rain...as quick as it came, it left.   That was probably the reason for the migraine. I hate that I'm a weather barometer at times.  Chicken was awesome in the instant pot...I will definitely make that again. Also tossed the chicken bones back into the pot with a few other thing to make some chicken stock.  We will see how tasty that is for cooking with. Just more of an experiment to try.  

Monkalyn...your chickens sound like a wonderful handful.  They sure have personalities!!!  I'm glad to hear the stress is going away for both you and your daughter over school.  That is NOT fun.  

Charade...isn't technology fun some days.  When we really need it to work is when it seems to not work lol.  Been there, done that.

Lynne...I hope your starting to feel better.  I'm crossing my fingers that you will better in time for your trip.  

Mac...have a good sleep.  

Schumi...I hope you have a good morning cup of tea while we are all trying to sleep

Good night to everyone else...I hope you all have a good sleep


----------



## schumigirl

​








​


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.....hope you feel much better today and back to normal......

Pumpkin......I love cooking a chicken in the slow cooker...it falls apart, then yes, bones back in with other stuff for a fabulous stock for chicken noodle soup...…..yes, tea has been enjoyed this morning.....a nice Earl Grey......

Monyk…..glad your daughter is doing well.....and good luck with the GE stuff...….

agave...…..hope your rain disappears......we are to have no rain for the next week or so which will be nice for a change...….a little rain is good but, awful when it never seems to stop! 

Charade....when I was a practice manager for my friend for a while, she had a new system put in......but, left it to non technical me to do everything and update systems......she laughed she knew I could do it......and she was right, but boy was it stressful as I had all patients details, dreaded losing them! Glad you got it all worked out though......

mac.....hope you got to sleep at a reasonable time and your weather begins to cool slightly......

Hope Keisha is having a wonderful start to her LA girls trip...…...



Good Tuesday morning...….

Into town this morning for a few things for Tom, and maybe me   although when you go looking for something specific you never seem to find anything...….

Then hopefull sitting in garden this afternoon.....in the shade of course...but right now it`s a little bit chilly even though the sun has just come up.....but it`ll warm up nicely. 

Breakfast later...….bought some Danish Pastries for this morning and melon. Only a little melon though...….

Have a great Tuesday...…..


----------



## Sue M

Lynne hope you’re feeling better soon. Maybe a day off to get some rest?
Labour Day is Unofficial end here too. But I’m in denial.   We do bbq year round. Love it.

Schumi the birthday dinner sounds lovely.

Charade  sounds like one of those days.

Monykalyn you might have a problem with that chicken!  Growler!  I think you should re-name her! 

Mac hope your appt went well.

Pumpkin hope your headache is better. I don’t get migraines but if a headache takes hold of me it can last 3 days. 

To add to coffee/tea debate, I love my lol morning coffee. With milk please, no sugar. But after morning I switch to tea. Caffeine keeps me up and I have enough problems falling asleep. 
Interesting goings on in the neighbourhood,  the house a few doors up is being moved. I don’t know how they’re going to move it. We live on a hill. 

Getting sleepy, better get to bed now!


----------



## Lynne G

Good morning, and thank you for all the well wishes. Think I broke my fever last night.  Was achy, then way too hot, then feeling way too cool. Still a little elevated in temp, this morning, but at least not as achy now.  Colds tend to last about a week, so I am hoping I am not weak enough to catch another as this one finishes.  So, since my arrival is not for another month, I hope I am quite healthy by then.

Box of tissues will be by my side all day.  Thankfully, a bit later start, as I have to go in town for training. Even nicer, older one has class later today, so he can drop me off at the train station before class.  Then I will be quick out of the class, and hope a train is caught right away.  Blonde I need to be, and wish now I had made that appointment a little later.  But that appointment was scheduled before the training was announced.  Sigh.  At least that means an early bedtime tonight, and will most likely pick something to eat up, after the haircut.  


The best Tuesday to you all, and don’t forget, Taco Tuesday is here.  Mac will be thinking of her Taco Bell run today.  Join her,    for the homies.  Happy Tuesday.


----------



## macraven

It’s Taco Bell Tuesday


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I got a decent night’s sleep last night and am actually up and ready to go early today. 
Today’s excitement will be picking up an in-line order.  I got new covers for B’s bed at home. I looked at the one she has now and realized that it does not fit the bed well. I don’t really like comforter sets. I prefer a one piece bedspread, but it seems like most of the ones available look like they belong on a great grandmother’s bed. I finally found one that I think B will like. 

MonyK - Are they doing anything special for crowd control at Galaxy’s Edge in addition to the virtual queue? I liked the way they did it at Disneyland. I really kept the crowds down.

Pumpkin - Glad the migraine is gone. Yeah, technology is great, but not so much when no one in the office really understands how to use it. 

Lynne - Continued well wishes. 

No Taco Bell for me. I had an unfortunate incident there a few weeks ago and am still not ready to go back. 

Time to get to work. Hopefully no more computer problems today.


----------



## Disxuni

Here's to hoping that everyone has a better day of health, or sleep!


----------



## Squirlz

Yesterday we found a baby squirrel that appears to be orphaned.  Don't know yet what we are going to do with it.  It's funny because it was an encounter with orphaned squirrels over 20 years ago that led to a license plate, a screen name and eventually my nickname.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Good morning, and thank you for all the well wishes. Think I broke my fever last night.  Was achy, then way too hot, then feeling way too cool. Still a little elevated in temp, this morning, but at least not as achy now.  Colds tend to last about a week, so I am hoping I am not weak enough to catch another as this one finishes.  So, since my arrival is not for another month, I hope I am quite healthy by then.
> 
> Box of tissues will be by my side all day.  Thankfully, a bit later start, as I have to go in town for training. Even nicer, older one has class later today, so he can drop me off at the train station before class.  Then I will be quick out of the class, and hope a train is caught right away.  Blonde I need to be, and wish now I had made that appointment a little later.  But that appointment was scheduled before the training was announced.  Sigh.  At least that means an early bedtime tonight, and will most likely pick something to eat up, after the haircut.
> 
> 
> The best Tuesday to you all, and don’t forget, Taco Tuesday is here.  Mac will be thinking of her Taco Bell run today.  Join her,    for the homies.  Happy Tuesday.


Glad to hear your on the mend. Hope you can get some rest to fight off the bug. 


macraven said:


> It’s Taco Bell Tuesday


Enjoy!


Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I got a decent night’s sleep last night and am actually up and ready to go early today.
> Today’s excitement will be picking up an in-line order.  I got new covers for B’s bed at home. I looked at the one she has now and realized that it does not fit the bed well. I don’t really like comforter sets. I prefer a one piece bedspread, but it seems like most of the ones available look like they belong on a great grandmother’s bed. I finally found one that I think B will like.
> 
> MonyK - Are they doing anything special for crowd control at Galaxy’s Edge in addition to the virtual queue? I liked the way they did it at Disneyland. I really kept the crowds down.
> 
> Pumpkin - Glad the migraine is gone. Yeah, technology is great, but not so much when no one in the office really understands how to use it.
> 
> Lynne - Continued well wishes.
> 
> No Taco Bell for me. I had an unfortunate incident there a few weeks ago and am still not ready to go back.
> 
> Time to get to work. Hopefully no more computer problems today.


I need to find new bed coverings too. I like a comforter, have a nice down one. But need new cover and some new sheets. Been postponing shopping cause I want to re-paint bedroom. 
When we were at DL there was no more crowd control, I wish they did a virtual queue for the ride. But if you got to park 45 min before rope drop to be in the front of the pack at the holding place for rope drop, and beetle over to GE it was a relatively short wait, almost walk on. When we got off the wait was up to 85 min.  
What happened at Taco Bell?


Well after signing off I got a good sleep!  Yesterday went to see Once Upon a Time. I like Pitt & DiCaprio together. Aside from the Tarantino weirdness it was good.  Not a film I’d rave about but I liked it. 

Today have to fill in at church office for the morning. Secretary is in hospital so lots of volunteers needed to cover. Seems like every day this week I have a job. Today it’s office, tomorrow is my usual every other Wednesday bread bagging for food bank, Thursday is folding Sunday bulletins, and Friday office again. Don’t know how this happened!   

Another brilliant sunny day here. BBQing chicken, will make a salad, and haven’t decided on sides yet. 

Finally linked my AP to Universal APP and discovered I have the 6mo renewal bonus. I don’t know how that happened as we didn’t arrive and activate AP till we arrived late April. Maybe because I bought AP thru AAA.  No idea but I’ll take it!  Bonus!  

Having oat meal for breakfast. No bacon. Sigh. Well we do have bacon, but it’s in freezer lol.  So guess no Sans will be lining up at my door!

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Sue M

Disxuni said:


> Here's to hoping that everyone has a better day of health, or sleep!
> 
> View attachment 430013


Cheers!


Squirlz said:


> Yesterday we found a baby squirrel that appears to be orphaned.  Don't know yet what we are going to do with it.  It's funny because it was an encounter with orphaned squirrels over 20 years ago that led to a license plate, a screen name and eventually my nickname.  View attachment 430014


What a cute little guy!  Interesting story about how you got screen name!  Do you have a wild life rescue nearby?  Did you end up nursing the orphaned ones from 20 yrs ago?  Hope the little guy survives!


----------



## tink1957

Good morning

Don't know why my smiley posted before the text but I'm too lazy to change it.

Hope everyone is feeling better today and in good health for your upcoming trips...only 2 weeks for us and it can't come soon enough.

A belated to Tom...glad the surprise went well and you all had a good time.  How many days do you have until you leave ?

It rained all night last night so no yard work as planned today...it can wait until tomorrow.

I had leftover lobster pizza for breakfast....just a few small slices from the kids trip to Red Lobster yesterday...too bad there weren't any cheddar biscuits left. 

Guess it's time to get productive and do some laundry 

Hi to Mac, Lynne, monyk,  Sue,  pumpkin,  Robo,  Robbie, Charade squirlz, keisha,  Bobbie, disxuni, agavegirl and anyone else I missed....
Hope you all have a great Tuesday


----------



## Disxuni

I am so ready. I get to go to lunch early at work today,



But it's because during my normal lunch we're going to have a meeting to discuss hurricane preparedness.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Don't know why my smiley posted before the text but I'm too lazy to change it.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling better today and in good health for your upcoming trips...only 2 weeks for us and it can't come soon enough.
> 
> A belated to Tom...glad the surprise went well and you all had a good time.  How many days do you have until you leave ?
> 
> It rained all night last night so no yard work as planned today...it can wait until tomorrow.
> 
> I had leftover lobster pizza for breakfast....just a few small slices from the kids trip to Red Lobster yesterday...too bad there weren't any cheddar biscuits left.
> 
> Guess it's time to get productive and do some laundry
> 
> Hi to Mac, Lynne, monyk,  Sue,  pumpkin,  Robo,  Robbie, Charade squirlz, keisha,  Bobbie, disxuni, agavegirl and anyone else I missed....
> Hope you all have a great Tuesday



Hey Vicki........I was just looking at a picture of us a few years ago at HHN!!!  Been trying to find one picture in particular, but trying to find a needle in the ocean would be easier!!! 

No cheddar biscuits........ they should have compensated you for the distress.......Glad you enjoyed it though.......folks can sneer all they want about RL.....we love it!!! I shared the lobster pizza with my aunt in NYC and it was gorgeous.......

We leave Monday for our overnight at the airport then fly next Tuesday......if we go by American time we should be just about ready to land......

And you’re not far behind us..... Don’t work too hard today.......



Been sitting in the garden all afternoon......it’s glorious, although a little cool  sea fret is rolling in from the sea.......but in the sun it’s beautiful......and have been working in getting our little book group back together. 

We disbanded it after we had a rabble rouser who thought her word was gospel.......now time to get it going again. So, starts tomorrow morning where we’ll decide which book we’ll start with then meet after I get back.......although I did admit I won’t have read much of it by time we get back........think they’ll understand......we have 10 of us so far.....most were in the old group, and a few new ones. We do enjoy a few meals out and some nice days of get togethers so it’s very social........

Barbecuing tonight.......well Tom will grill..... made burgers and ribs have been marinading all day.........home made potato salad, spicy mac n cheese and some rosemary bread.......lush!!! 

Loving this weather........


----------



## bobbie68

Hello everyone  ... The weather was cool again yesterday and a little warmer today. I still have that blasted air conditioner on. I cant' wait to have central air condition in Florida, this window ones make me crazy with not getting the right temp.

We went to a freind's last night. Her husband who passed away two years ago was one of our best friends and Liv's band teacher and mentor. We have managed to stay in touch with her and have regular gatherings. We take turns at each one's house. We buy a whole bunch of food and just talk and eat. Her house was warm and she won't put the a/c lower than 77f or me that is too warm. Anyway thank goodness I packed my handheld portable fan

Tonight is buy one get one at our local wing restaurant so we are off to there for dinner. I almost stopped at Taco Bell for lunch but really going to  try and watch what I eat. I told Liv we are going to start walking this week.

Yesterday took the teens to Saver's. It is a nice used clothing super store. They both needed clothes for the fall and I picked up a couple of nice things too.

Schumi sitting in the garden sounds so nice and with a sea breeze. Your dinner sounds great, I need some more ambition to cook more detailed items. I did bring out one of my cookbooks and picked a few receipes to try soon. The book club sounds like a nice time. I would have loved that when I was younger, now if I start reading I fall asleep! One week to go .

Disxuni I hope your early lunch went well, hurricane prepardness is something I wil have to get used too!

Tink  to you too!!! Oh your breakfast sounds so good!!!  two more weeks for you!!! I feel like I am always doing laundry. I can't wait to have my washer and dryer on the same floor

Sue sounds like a busy week for you!! Your dinner sounds nice tonight! I would be knocking on the door with turkey bacon. Liv and I gave up pork about a year ago. We are hoping to add more to the list slowly. on the 6 month bonus for you. An unexpected extra trip!!

Squirlz Oh what a cutie!! I hope it all works out with the little one. What a great story on the way you got your name.

Lynne I am glad that you are feeling better!! I hope your training goes well and you get back soon. I am enjoying that Liv  now.  I hope blonde you will be!!

Pumpkin I am glad that your migraine is better. I have suffered for years with them. They are awful boogers.

Mac I hope your taco bell run was good to you

Charade Glad that you slep good. I am hoping for better nights. Glad that you found something you liked for the bed, even better is you think B will like it. I was a comforter girl until the hot flashes. Now I just use bamboo sheets and a bamboo blanket. It can be hard to go back to a restaraunt after a bad episode. I don't feel so alone in the no big vacation club now

Monykalyn I hope your growling chicken is doing better and your sick one is feeling better   countdown to GE sounds great! I can't wait to hear how it is!

I hope everyone has a great day and night!


----------



## Disxuni

@bobbie68 I'm used to it in general, but due to the fact that this is the first time I've had a full time job during a potential hurricane and the fact that our job is to have companies up and running in terms of service due us specifically working with businesses, which includes fire depts, police depts, hospitals, nursing homes, ect, it's more of a "what are we going to do when this, this, and this goes down and we still have to find a way to work". 

As for general preparedness, it's just make sure to have plenty of water, non perishables, don't freak out, and hope that your power comes on asap, because the longer it's out, the longer you have no air conditioning (we personally run away during storms no matter how "bad" it is to ensure we do have air conditioning). Also, don't stock your freezer/fridge before the storm, because it's all just going to potentially go bad anyway depending how long the power is out.


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> Hello everyone  ... The weather was cool again yesterday and a little warmer today. I still have that blasted air conditioner on. I cant' wait to have central air condition in Florida, this window ones make me crazy with not getting the right temp.
> 
> We went to a freind's last night. Her husband who passed away two years ago was one of our best friends and Liv's band teacher and mentor. We have managed to stay in touch with her and have regular gatherings. We take turns at each one's house. We buy a whole bunch of food and just talk and eat. Her house was warm and she won't put the a/c lower than 77f or me that is too warm. Anyway thank goodness I packed my handheld portable fan
> 
> Tonight is buy one get one at our local wing restaurant so we are off to there for dinner. I almost stopped at Taco Bell for lunch but really going to  try and watch what I eat. I told Liv we are going to start walking this week.
> 
> Yesterday took the teens to Saver's. It is a nice used clothing super store. They both needed clothes for the fall and I picked up a couple of nice things too.
> 
> Schumi sitting in the garden sounds so nice and with a sea breeze. Your dinner sounds great, I need some more ambition to cook more detailed items. I did bring out one of my cookbooks and picked a few receipes to try soon. The book club sounds like a nice time. I would have loved that when I was younger, now if I start reading I fall asleep! One week to go .
> 
> Disxuni I hope your early lunch went well, hurricane prepardness is something I wil have to get used too!
> 
> Tink  to you too!!! Oh your breakfast sounds so good!!!  two more weeks for you!!! I feel like I am always doing laundry. I can't wait to have my washer and dryer on the same floor
> 
> Sue sounds like a busy week for you!! Your dinner sounds nice tonight! I would be knocking on the door with turkey bacon. Liv and I gave up pork about a year ago. We are hoping to add more to the list slowly. on the 6 month bonus for you. An unexpected extra trip!!
> 
> Squirlz Oh what a cutie!! I hope it all works out with the little one. What a great story on the way you got your name.
> 
> Lynne I am glad that you are feeling better!! I hope your training goes well and you get back soon. I am enjoying that Liv  now.  I hope blonde you will be!!
> 
> Pumpkin I am glad that your migraine is better. I have suffered for years with them. They are awful boogers.
> 
> Mac I hope your taco bell run was good to you
> 
> Charade Glad that you slep good. I am hoping for better nights. Glad that you found something you liked for the bed, even better is you think B will like it. I was a comforter girl until the hot flashes. Now I just use bamboo sheets and a bamboo blanket. It can be hard to go back to a restaraunt after a bad episode. I don't feel so alone in the no big vacation club now
> 
> Monykalyn I hope your growling chicken is doing better and your sick one is feeling better   countdown to GE sounds great! I can't wait to hear how it is!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day and night!



bobbie....I learned very early to cook from my grandmother, my mother wasn’t the most adventurous cook.......she liked staples.....then my older cousin became a female chef before it was the norm, taught me when she came to live with us for a while as she trained. 

I picked up a lot from her and kept going myself, even helping her at catering events when I was in my teens. However I have two friends who can’t boil water.....however hard they try......I guess some folks just aren’t interested..........but I do love cookbooks and read them for ideas now and again.....but usually I never follow a recipe......but it’s fun creating new dishes........

Yes, the book group was fun and I’m looking forward to starting it back up again.......nice group of women....glad you keep in touch with your friend, it’s always good to catch up. 



Just been outside watching lightning and the strangest thunder which just kept rumbling constantly.....not usual for here......lightning was constant too.....quite impressive as it rolled out to sea.......

Think we may have an early night.......it’s a bit cooler tonight, so will be pleasant to sleep in.......

First book group get together tomorrow, then no idea.........

Watching an old episode of Poirot right now.......


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. A mostly uneventful day today. This is my last week having to help out therapist 2 who left the office last month. Therapist 1 had agreed that we would continue to so therapist 2’s scheduling and billing through the end of August while she gets settled into her new office. I got really annoyed with therapist 2 this afternoon. I have been working for several months to try to recover a couple of missing claim checks of hers. Today I emailed her all of the documentation (dates I called, what I was told, if I talked to someone or got voicemail, etc. She emailed me back and told me to just write it off. SO glad I spent so much time trying to make sure she got her money. 




Squirlz said:


> Yesterday we found a baby squirrel that appears to be orphaned. Don't know yet what we are going to do with it.


Aw...so cute. Keep us posted on how it’s doing.




Sue M said:


> I need to find new bed coverings too. I like a comforter, have a nice down one. But need new cover and some new sheets


I just ordered a couple of new sheet sets for our bed. We have a king, so I always buy something with strips so I know I’m putting the fitted sheet on correctly.



Sue M said:


> What happened at Taco Bell?


Let’s just say my lunch and I had a rather serious parting of the ways.



tink1957 said:


> I had leftover lobster pizza for breakfast....just a few small slices from the kids trip to Red Lobster yesterday...too bad there weren't any cheddar biscuits left.


Those biscuits are dangerously addictive.



Disxuni said:


> But it's because during my normal lunch we're going to have a meeting to discuss hurricane preparedness.


 I always hated hurricane season when we lived in Miami. I still remember how scared I was during our first hurricane.



schumigirl said:


> folks can sneer all they want about RL.....we love it!!!


 We love Red Lobster. We don’t go too often because I always want to order something that really isn’t good for me.



bobbie68 said:


> Hello everyone  ... The weather was cool again yesterday and a little warmer today. I still have that blasted air conditioner on. I cant' wait to have central air condition in Florida, this window ones make me crazy with not getting the right temp.


Having grown up in the south I can’t remember a time when we didn’t have central air. You will love it.




bobbie68 said:


> Her house was warm and she won't put the a/c lower than 77f or me that is too warm. Anyway thank goodness I packed my handheld portable fan


I agree. That is way too warm. We keep a constant 73/74 year round.



schumigirl said:


> However I have two friends who can’t boil water.....however hard they try......I guess some folks just aren’t interested...


That’s me. Well, I can boil water, I’m just not interested in cooking. I cook because I have grown rather fond of eating.

Dh is watching some hideously bad movie on Amazon right now. I need to go find something else to do.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh. that was a 4 or so hour nap.  Now nicely blonde, after which, told older one I am going to lay down.  Um, that was about 6:30 tonight.  Little one called, that woke me up.  Think older one went to BK for dinner.  While he likes a real meat burger, he really likes that potato based burger there as much.  Pricey. We will have to see if I can find for me to cook.  Only other place selling that burger is the Zoo’s one food truck.  And I think pricy there too.  Plus, the one BK is minutes from our home, and recently upgraded itself to a nicer looking BK.  And fancy computer soda dispenser that we had not seen before.  Me, sound asleep.  And nothing came home for me either.  Was not hungry anyway.  Big lunch, as I had no lunch or dinner yesterday, as was not feeling well.  May go in for a few hours tomorrow and then take leave  to go home and sleep the rest of the day.  

This cold has worn me out.  So I need to recharge, and hope the sleep helps me kick this nasty cold.  Another sinus headache started in the train ride home, and even the pampering at the hair salon did not feel as nice as I usually feel.  All I wanted was to take more drugs and lay down.  

Aww, cute little squirrel, but I would take it to a wildlife rescue.  They tend to have bugs and other, and as a bsby, they type of rescue has the resources to help.  Hope it gets big enough to be released.  

With that, talk of lush food, and Mac and others enjoying some SF bar drinks.  Maybe I will partake in a drink from that bar too, as I am staying at SF for the first time, the first 2 nights I arrive.  Two firsts if I do both.  

With that, need to do my nighttime stuff, and hit the bed once again.  

Have a peaceful and quiet, good night sleep, homies.


----------



## agavegirl1

Charade, I buy striped sheets for my Queen beds for the same reason.

I haven’t used AC at my up North lake house in 3 years.  It’s cooler there, well insulated and shaded and it has not made it over 74 for any appreciable length of time.  And Bobbie, I consider 77 way too warm too.

Squirz, as cute as the little fur all is I would be afraid to pick up a wild critter. 

Schumi, I finally caught up on your PTR for your September.  I also appreciate your food pics and unique HHN photos.  How can you sleep?

GLTA in Florida on storm prep.   Part of the reason I go the last half of October is storm avoidance.  Usually works for me.  Living there, you are a captive audience to the spectacles of Mother Nature.

Get Well Soon Lynne....sleep is good.

Wendy


----------



## Sue M

tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> I had leftover lobster pizza for breakfast....just a few small slices from the kids trip to Red Lobster yesterday...too bad there weren't any cheddar biscuits left.
> 
> Guess it's time to get productive and do some laundry
> 
> Hi to Mac, Lynne, monyk,  Sue,  pumpkin,  Robo,  Robbie, Charade squirlz, keisha,  Bobbie, disxuni, agavegirl and anyone else I missed....
> Hope you all have a great Tuesday


Did I hear LOBSTER pizza 


Disxuni said:


> I am so ready. I get to go to lunch early at work today,
> 
> 
> 
> But it's because during my normal lunch we're going to have a meeting to discuss hurricane preparedness.


I was in Florida when Hurricane Irma was coming. Luckily I was scheduled to leave 2 days before storm hit. I had an early 6am flight to LAX and so the day before had to fill rental with gas. Waited in a 1.5hr gas line up at Costco. Big signs in parking lot that they were out of water!  Stores were crazy. 
My mom lives in Florida. I forget which storm it was that she didn’t have power for 5 days. They were bringing buckets to the pool to get water for flushing toilets.  I’ve been very lucky, I’ve been going to Ft Lauderdale area for so many years and August’s, and have dodged a few hurricanes including Katrina. We flew out the morning Katrina hit Florida coast later that day. I think we experienced the outer bands. 


schumigirl said:


> Hey Vicki........I was just looking at a picture of us a few years ago at HHN!!!  Been trying to find one picture in particular, but trying to find a needle in the ocean would be easier!!!
> 
> No cheddar biscuits........ they should have compensated you for the distress.......Glad you enjoyed it though.......folks can sneer all they want about RL.....we love it!!! I shared the lobster pizza with my aunt in NYC and it was gorgeous.......
> 
> We leave Monday for our overnight at the airport then fly next Tuesday......if we go by American time we should be just about ready to land......
> 
> And you’re not far behind us..... Don’t work too hard today.......
> 
> 
> 
> Been sitting in the garden all afternoon......it’s glorious, although a little cool  sea fret is rolling in from the sea.......but in the sun it’s beautiful......and have been working in getting our little book group back together.
> 
> We disbanded it after we had a rabble rouser who thought her word was gospel.......now time to get it going again. So, starts tomorrow morning where we’ll decide which book we’ll start with then meet after I get back.......although I did admit I won’t have read much of it by time we get back........think they’ll understand......we have 10 of us so far.....most were in the old group, and a few new ones. We do enjoy a few meals out and some nice days of get togethers so it’s very social........
> 
> Barbecuing tonight.......well Tom will grill..... made burgers and ribs have been marinading all day.........home made potato salad, spicy mac n cheese and some rosemary bread.......lush!!!
> 
> Loving this weather........


Sounds like my kind of afternoon!  Book club sounds fun!  You’ll have to let us know what book you decide on. Beautiful weather here too. 


bobbie68 said:


> Hello everyone  ... The weather was cool again yesterday and a little warmer today. I still have that blasted air conditioner on. I cant' wait to have central air condition in Florida, this window ones make me crazy with not getting the right temp.
> 
> We went to a freind's last night. Her husband who passed away two years ago was one of our best friends and Liv's band teacher and mentor. We have managed to stay in touch with her and have regular gatherings. We take turns at each one's house. We buy a whole bunch of food and just talk and eat. Her house was warm and she won't put the a/c lower than 77f or me that is too warm. Anyway thank goodness I packed my handheld portable fan
> 
> Tonight is buy one get one at our local wing restaurant so we are off to there for dinner. I almost stopped at Taco Bell for lunch but really going to  try and watch what I eat. I told Liv we are going to start walking this week.
> 
> Schumi sitting in the garden sounds so nice and with a sea breeze. Your dinner sounds great, I need some more ambition to cook more detailed items. I did bring out one of my cookbooks and picked a few receipes to try soon. The book club sounds like a nice time. I would have loved that when I was younger, now if I start reading I fall asleep! One week to go .
> 
> Sue sounds like a busy week for you!! Your dinner sounds nice tonight! I would be knocking on the door with turkey bacon. Liv and I gave up pork about a year ago. We are hoping to add more to the list slowly. on the 6 month bonus for you. An unexpected extra trip!!
> 
> Squirlz Oh what a cutie!! I hope it all works out with the little one. What a great story on the way you got your name.
> I hope everyone has a great day and night!





Disxuni said:


> @bobbie68 I'm used to it in general, but due to the fact that this is the first time I've had a full time job during a potential hurricane and the fact that our job is to have companies up and running in terms of service due us specifically working with businesses, which includes fire depts, police depts, hospitals, nursing homes, ect, it's more of a "what are we going to do when this, this, and this goes down and we still have to find a way to work".
> 
> 
> 
> Charade67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening. A mostly uneventful day today. This is my last week having to help out therapist 2 who left the office last month. Therapist 1 had agreed that we would continue to so therapist 2’s scheduling and billing through the end of August while she gets settled into her new office. I got really annoyed with therapist 2 this afternoon. I have been working for several months to try to recover a couple of missing claim checks of hers. Today I emailed her all of the documentation (dates I called, what I was told, if I talked to someone or got voicemail, etc. She emailed me back and told me to just write it off. SO glad I spent so much time trying to make sure she got her money.
> 
> I just ordered a couple of new sheet sets for our bed. We have a king, so I always buy something with strips so I know I’m putting the fitted sheet on correctly.
> 
> 
> Let’s just say my lunch and I had a rather serious parting of the ways.
> 
> Those biscuits are dangerously addictive.
> 
> I always hated hurricane season when we lived in Miami. I still remember how scared I was during our first hurricane.
> 
> We love Red Lobster. We don’t go too often because I always want to order something that really isn’t good for me.
> I agree. That is way too warm. We keep a constant 73/74 year round.
> Dh is watching some hideously bad movie on Amazon right now. I need to go find something else to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy!  I can’t believe Therapist 2 said that to you after you went thru all you’ve done. How rude.
> That is a brilliant idea about sheets. I can never figure out which way is which!  When I get new sheets stripes it is!
> My in laws used to keep their house sufferingly hot.  I used to sneak over to thermostat and lower it, lol.
> There is a Red Lobster in Coral Springs near moms and used to take her for lunch. Haven’t been back in years. Maybe next time. I buy the biscuit mix from Costco!  They are yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh. that was a 4 or so hour nap.  Now nicely blonde, after which, told older one I am going to lay down.  Um, that was about 6:30 tonight.  Little one called, that woke me up.  Think older one went to BK for dinner.  While he likes a real meat burger, he really likes that potato based burger there as much.  Pricey. We will have to see if I can find for me to cook.  Only other place selling that burger is the Zoo’s one food truck.  And I think pricy there too.  Plus, the one BK is minutes from our home, and recently upgraded itself to a nicer looking BK.  And fancy computer soda dispenser that we had not seen before.  Me, sound asleep.  And nothing came home for me either.  Was not hungry anyway.  Big lunch, as I had no lunch or dinner yesterday, as was not feeling well.  May go in for a few hours tomorrow and then take leave  to go home and sleep the rest of the day.
> 
> This cold has worn me out.  So I need to recharge, and hope the sleep helps me kick this nasty cold.  Another sinus headache started in the train ride home, and even the pampering at the hair salon did not feel as nice as I usually feel.  All I wanted was to take more drugs and lay down.
> 
> Aww, cute little squirrel, but I would take it to a wildlife rescue.  They tend to have bugs and other, and as a bsby, they type of rescue has the resources to help.  Hope it gets big enough to be released.
> 
> With that, talk of lush food, and Mac and others enjoying some SF bar drinks.  Maybe I will partake in a drink from that bar too, as I am staying at SF for the first time, the first 2 nights I arrive.  Two firsts if I do both.
> 
> With that, need to do my nighttime stuff, and hit the bed once again.
> 
> Have a peaceful and quiet, good night sleep, homies.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you’re getting some sleep. I always believed that it does help the body mend.
> 
> 
> I don’t know where the time goes!  I did my office morning shift. Then went to lunch. After that I made the fatal mistake of going to the shoe store at the mall after picking up some mascara at Sephora. Mephisto sandals were on sale.
> 
> Then picked up dog treats and it was 4:30!  Just like that!
> Went for a dog walk with my friend after dinner, it was a beautiful night. Walked by the house across the way that’s being moved. Interesting to watch all the stages. I hope I’m home when they actually move it.
> 
> I have haircut appt made for 3 days before I leave.  Need to make colour appt to cover the sparkles and get nails done!  It’s getting close to go time.  I’ve asked youngest dd to pick me up at the airport (midnight) coming home. Mr doesn’t like to drive that late.
> I ordered a small sling backpack on Amazon today to wear at the parks. Palm leaf print. Will see how it works out. Handy to carry mug in and if I get popcorn bucket refills.  I like to snack on it at night in the room!  Last time I used a string bag backpack.
> Hoping to meet some of you while there. Even if just a quick hello!
> 18 days!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sue M

Eek. I don’t know what happened to some of my multi quotes  half of them disappeared and the last 2 just the quote appears but not my answer.
I’m too tired and lazy to re do it!
@Squirlz how is the baby?  

Hope everyone is tucked in now back east! Schumi May just be waking!
Wishing everyone a good night and Schumi good morning!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Quick drive by this morning......

Lynne....glad you`re doing better...….

Agave......lol.....oh I know....I have been known to have the odd nightmare or two.....I`m a dreamer and dreams can be so vivid at times!! But HHN is so much fun.......Glad you`re all caught up and hope you enjoy it.....

Never thought about striped sheets!!! I know the label on the fitted sheet goes to the botttom on Tom`s side of the bed......that`s an easy tell for me.....

Sue, yes, looking forward to starting book group back up again.....we always enjoyed getting together......


So, breakfast was quick and easy.....rice krispies.......can`t get easier than that.......I have some mid morning pastries and little snack items for the group as we`re meeting here......Tom will find something to do for that time.....maybe check his latest project fermenting nicely in his outdoor man cave......lol.......they`ll be gone by lunch. 

Have a great Wednesday all.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, the day of the week, that most think, get over this hump of a day, and Friday will be here before ya know it. So, 

A very dark commute, but 10 degrees warmer.  67 said the car screen.  Usually, when the temp rises, it means rain.  Phone says rain chances are between 2pm and 7pm today.  The point when the warmest part of the day, tries to get to 80 degrees, the rain percentage chances increase. It's been an unusually cooler week, so far.  That's okay, no AC needed.  A hehe, last night, DH said to turn the AC off, I laughed, that's nature's AC, not ours.  Last couple of nights, no one around us had their AC on either, as quiet nights with the temps down to high 50's the last couple of nights.  House did feel a bit cool in the wee hours.  But nothing a blanket can't remedy, though I am told I am a blanket hog.  Priorities, you know.  LOL

With that, a bunch of tissues has been used, the tea is ready to fill another cup full.  Drugs taken before left home, and will take more at lunchtime today.  I am not a good patient.  I hate not feeling well, and this darn cold has gone into my sinuses, and annoying headaches with it.  Hence, the drugs more for the headaches, than the symptoms of nasal congestion.  That, tissues and lots of liquids seem to help.  Good thing I already planned a 4 day week-end.  Thinking an early leaving today, and tomorrow too, if I am still too tired.  Have to call my Dsis, as it's her place to party this week-end, and I'm thinking easy.  We all bring something, and hope the weather holds, as swimming and firing up the grill, will make a fun time.  My and little one's birthdays will be celebrated too.  I think little one is coming up Sunday, so we'll have the party that afternoon.  I think all of us have off on Monday, so party on Sunday, relax on Monday.  The plan, I think.

 Have a nice Wednesday, all.  Follow on, the month of September will be here before ya know it, and that means quite a few homies are kicking their heels up for holidays and vacations that are coming soon.  Looking at Schumi, Tink, Mac, MonyK, Robo, and lots of other homies.  Including Keisha, who hopefully, is enjoying the heck out of this little jaunt out West.

Oh hello tea, yes I need to drink more. Why, thank you, and later homies.  Be good.  Only 118 sleeps away, until Wednesday, December 25.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh yeah, and 
 and I am sure, Schumi and other homies, are


----------



## Disxuni

Charade67 said:


> I always hated hurricane season when we lived in Miami. I still remember how scared I was during our first hurricane.



I was too, since I was a little kiddo for my first one, but I luckily I survived and realized the worse thing about it is the insanely hot weather. But technically, it wasn't, because afterward I found out about Hurricane Andrew and that one came in when I was a baby. Is that the one you went through, as I recall it went through south FL?



Sue M said:


> I was in Florida when Hurricane Irma was coming. Luckily I was scheduled to leave 2 days before storm hit. I had an early 6am flight to LAX and so the day before had to fill rental with gas. Waited in a 1.5hr gas line up at Costco. Big signs in parking lot that they were out of water!  Stores were crazy.
> My mom lives in Florida. I forget which storm it was that she didn’t have power for 5 days. They were bringing buckets to the pool to get water for flushing toilets.  I’ve been very lucky, I’ve been going to Ft Lauderdale area for so many years and August’s, and have dodged a few hurricanes including Katrina. We flew out the morning Katrina hit Florida coast later that day. I think we experienced the outer bands.



That's horrible that your mother had to deal with that and it sounds like you've been quite lucky a few times! Typically, our neighborhood is one of the last to get powered restored in our town, so we're down minimum five days up to a week. The last couple we decided we're going to evacuate no matter what (which typically we're a mandatory zone anyway) simply due to comfort reasons. After getting smacked with four in a row one year you kind of no longer want to deal with that.


----------



## schumigirl

And we have a book....

The Light Between Oceans, M L Stedman.…...sounds quite a hard read but thoroughly recommended. 

Some of the new members were glad we weren't just choosing brand new books.....that's one of the reasons the last club stopped meeting as one person, the rabble rouser, thought it should always be brand new books....er no.....nothing wrong with older books. This group seems very similar in ideas of what she should be doing......so, it was a lovely morning.....ordered everyone a copy and they`ll be here Friday......

Raining here again today, much cooler......easier to sleep that's for sure! 

Didn't have lunch as pastries, meats and other stuff around 11am were ample......making bbq chicken thighs and pasta in a white wine and cream sauce......together they are delicious! And easy.......

Also did some baking.....turned out just ok......I wish I could bake better........


----------



## Sue M

Schumi love the funnies!  Esp the cat & dog lol!  

Lynne continued wishes for getting over cold. They are so miserable!

Disxuni yes I sure have been lucky!  My mom lived in N.Miami Beach backing on to Biscayne Bay, now in N. Ft. Lauderdale area close to Boca in an assisted living.  Come close many times.  My trips usually end in Orlando, with a visit to WDW or Universal so I think I’d just go up to Orlando early if it came down to it. I stay on the beach in an evac zone for that portion of trip, so I’d have to leave anyway.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all. Turns out in la la land in an early bird   nice trip so far. Traffic horrific. Almost 2.5 hours from la to Anaheim last night. Was told we would need tO leave 3 hours early to make the 10 a.m. Curtain call for first ACT show taping of the talent. Then wait 5 hours for 2nd portion is live show.no way Jose 

doing pool day here at great wolf. StArting out with breakfast buffet cause it's the BE birthday wootads

on fire no idea how to switch pics over & still getting iPhone hijacks here but will try to post. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> only like coffee with Bailey's in it. I think work might frown on that lol Usually coffee is my lake beverage.


I will pledge allegiance to this breakfast club lol


Sue M said:


> Hope Mac, Monykalyn, and chicken are feeling better soon.


haha sounds like a set up for a good joke.  Do hope all on path to redo ery


schumigirl said:


> have been working in getting our little book group back together.


make sure to share any good reads


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> And we have a book....
> 
> The Light Between Oceans, M L Stedman.…...sounds quite a hard read but thoroughly recommended.
> 
> Some of the new members were glad we weren't just choosing brand new books.....that's one of the reasons the last club stopped meeting as one person, the rabble rouser, thought it should always be brand new books....er no.....nothing wrong with older books. This group seems very similar in ideas of what she should be doing......so, it was a lovely morning.....ordered everyone a copy and they`ll be here Friday......
> 
> Raining here again today, much cooler......easier to sleep that's for sure!
> 
> Didn't have lunch as pastries, meats and other stuff around 11am were ample......making bbq chicken thighs and pasta in a white wine and cream sauce......together they are delicious! And easy.......
> 
> Also did some baking.....turned out just ok......I wish I could bake better........


That title sounds familiar.  Was it made into a movie?  Sounds like this group will be fun.


----------



## keishashadow

halloween nightmare on elm sthocus pocus sksnderson sisters house rodeo drive


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Hey all. Turns out in la la land in an early bird   nice trip so far. Traffic horrific. Almost 2.5 hours from la to Anaheim last night. Was told we would need tO leave 3 hours early to make the 10 a.m. Curtain call for first ACT show taping of the talent. Then wait 5 hours for 2nd portion is live show.no way Jose
> 
> doing pool day here at great wolf. StArting out with breakfast buffet cause it's the BE birthday wootads
> 
> on fire no idea how to switch pics over & still getting iPhone hijacks here but will try to post.
> 
> I will pledge allegiance to this breakfast club lol
> haha sounds like a set up for a good joke.  Do hope all on path to redo ery
> 
> make sure to share any good reads


Yikes that’s bad traffic. Usually I leave going home out of LAX but it’s mostly on a Saturday when there’s light traffic. 
How are you enjoying Great Wolf?


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all. Turns out in la la land in an early bird   nice trip so far. Traffic horrific. Almost 2.5 hours from la to Anaheim last night. Was told we would need tO leave 3 hours early to make the 10 a.m. Curtain call for first ACT show taping of the talent. Then wait 5 hours for 2nd portion is live show.no way Jose
> 
> doing pool day here at great wolf. StArting out with breakfast buffet cause it's the BE birthday wootads
> 
> on fire no idea how to switch pics over & still getting iPhone hijacks here but will try to post.
> 
> I will pledge allegiance to this breakfast club lol
> haha sounds like a set up for a good joke.  Do hope all on path to redo ery
> 
> make sure to share any good reads



That's a ridiculous time to expect folks to wait!!!! Doubt I`d wait that long for anything...…..

Glad trip is going well though.....your weather looks fabulous!!! Your pics are lovely...yep recognise those scary houses alright ...…...Enjoy..and Happy Birthday to GD (am I right)  .




Sue M said:


> That title sounds familiar.  Was it made into a movie?  Sounds like this group will be fun.



Yes, it was made into a movie, but none of us has seen it so we don`t know the outcome......I think it`ll be a good choice. This group are lovely.....six of us are already long term friends......only one I had never met before, she`s my friend`s friend of a friend......lol.....but loves books and has wanted to join a group for a while. She`s a good fit......and she likes wine so she`ll fit in even better!!!


----------



## agavegirl1

LAX to Anniheim (or Ventura, where I go to visit my daughter) is the most horrible slow moving parking lot I have ever encountered. Keisha glad you are relaxing now.

I baked blueberry muffins yesterday and had one for breakfast today.  It’s been a long time since I made muffins.  The cooler weather is inspiring me to bake.


----------



## Squirlz

The girl squirrel is doing great.  Very healthy and loves to eat.  Probably 6 weeks old.


----------



## Sue M

Squirlz said:


> The girl squirrel is doing great.  Very healthy and loves to eat.  Probably 6 weeks old. View attachment 430319


That’s so good to hear. So cute!  Is it a special formula or baby formula?


----------



## Sue M

agavegirl1 said:


> LAX to Anniheim (or Ventura, where I go to visit my daughter) is the most horrible slow moving parking lot I have ever encountered. Keisha glad you are relaxing now.
> 
> I baked blueberry muffins yesterday and had one for breakfast today.  It’s been a long time since I made muffins.  The cooler weather is inspiring me to bake.


Ugh. When we fly I arrive on a morning flight on a Sunday and leave mid day on a Saturday so haven’t encountered bad traffic!


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 430285View attachment 430287View attachment 430288View attachment 430289halloween View attachment 430290nightmare on elm stView attachment 430291hocus pocus sksnderson sisters house View attachment 430292rodeo drive


Great pics!


----------



## Robo56

Happy Wednesday Sans family 


Keisha looks like you are having a great time on vacation. Nice pic of you and granddaughter by The Hollywood sign.




schumigirl said:


> Had lovely dinner out last night for Tom’s birthday........it really was beautiful......we’ll go back to this little place......beautiful very old English style with beams and real fires.....not that they were needed yesterday! Boiling hot.....food was excellent......Kyle and I both had steak which were cooked to perfection the way we both like them. Tom had a home made steak and ale pie......and we had proper deep fried chips (fries) chunky and tasty........we all had dessert too....Kyle had his usual dense chocolate fudge cake dessert, I had ginger sponge with custard and Tom had sticky toffee pudding.....came with butterscotch sauce and some cream......oh my goodness!! We waddled back to the car........Kyle was driving so we could have a bottle of wine......did some skywatching last night too. That was fun.



What a nice meal to round out the birthday celebrations. The meal sounded yummy.




Lynne G said:


> And, tissue box next to me. Seems a sore throat and runny nose. Hello drugs. Been taking you since last night. I do not like feeling sick. Tea is a good thing all day.



Lynne,  sending you lots of mummy dust. Hope you feel better soon.




schumigirl said:


> Glad we are home......roads around us are gridlocked....everyone is trying to get to the beach. Would dread to try and park today......we got what we wanted from the store and straight home.



Sounds like the traffic I got into when I went to see one of the rockets go off in Cocoa Beach. 




Sue M said:


> Interesting goings on in the neighbourhood, the house a few doors up is being moved. I don’t know how they’re going to move it. We live on a hill.



That will be interesting to see.




Sue M said:


> Finally linked my AP to Universal APP and discovered I have the 6mo renewal bonus. I don’t know how that happened as we didn’t arrive and activate AP till we arrived late April. Maybe because I bought AP thru AAA. No idea but I’ll take it! Bonus!



What a nice treat to find out you were able to get the 6 months free.




tink1957 said:


> Hi to Mac, Lynne, monyk, Sue, pumpkin, Robo, Robbie, Charade squirlz, keisha, Bobbie, disxuni, agavegirl and anyone else I missed.



Hey!   Tink hope all is well in your neck of the woods. 



Squirlz said:


> The girl squirrel is doing great. Very healthy and loves to eat. Probably 6 weeks old.



What a cute baby girl squirrel.

How’s the Iron Man SUV working out?  I remember you bought one not to long ago.


----------



## Squirlz

Robo56 said:


> What a cute baby girl squirrel.
> 
> How’s the Iron Man SUV working out?  I remember you bought one not to long ago.



@Sue M its a goat milk formula made for puppies.

Robo the Kona is amazing.  Very nice to drive and it really gets attention at shows.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening and quick . Nothing much going on today. My new sheets arrived. I have one set in the wash right now.

Lynne - Hope you are feeling better this evening. 

Keisha's post is bringing me back to my June trip. I'd like to go back to southern CA soon. 

Happy to see the little squirrel is going well. 

Hello to everyone else. I'm looking forward to posts and pics from everyone's Orlando trips.


----------



## Sue M

Squirlz said:


> @Sue M its a goat milk formula made for puppies.
> 
> Robo the Kona is amazing.  Very nice to drive and it really gets attention at shows.


Interesting about the goat milk formula!
I want a Kona. I have a Hyundai Sonata and every time I go for service I eye them. Last time I took a pic of the Kona with phone and sent it to the husband telling him I decided to trade mine in for that one!


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Good evening and quick . Nothing much going on today. My new sheets arrived. I have one set in the wash right now.
> 
> Lynne - Hope you are feeling better this evening.
> 
> Keisha's post is bringing me back to my June trip. I'd like to go back to southern CA soon.
> 
> Happy to see the little squirrel is going well.
> 
> Hello to everyone else. I'm looking forward to posts and pics from everyone's Orlando trips.


Meee too!  Oh wait, I was just there, ugh!


----------



## Sue M

Schumi have you received any updates from the airline about your travel dates?   
I’ve been watching the hurricane updates on the news, it’s a bit concerning


----------



## macraven

Yes the hurricane is very disturbing...
I was to drive down to Ocala that Monday and now don't think that is a go for me.

I don't know what will happen to those that are flying in during that time period. (Monday)

I am hopeful Schumi will not have any issues for Sept 3.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

doing a quick stop in


Monykalyn said:


> Chicken growled at me again this am-had to take her out again but she's been out most of the day, and she layed an egg. Hoping she's over her drama, she still growled at me for collecting the eggs when she saw me in the coop (she was outside watching me). Good thing she isn't an aggressive one and doesn't peck me.


I love hearing about your feathered friends.  They hzve such amazing personalities,


agavegirl1 said:


> I baked blueberry muffins yesterday and had one for breakfast today. I


Now I need to bake.  Tomorrow night I'll pop a couple of banana loaves into the oven.  I have some perfect bananas on the counter that will make it just perfect


Squirlz said:


> The girl squirrel is doing great


Sooooo Cute.  


Charade67 said:


> My new sheets arrived. I have one set in the wash right now.


I love new clean sheets!!!  I love crawling into bed with those new, clean sheets!!!!  That is probably one of the best things in the world.  

Had a quiet day at work today.  Put on youtube videos on Disney and Universal and shredded paper!!!!  Such a hard day lol.  
We had to pick up some things tonight for the weekend.  It is moving day at the lake lot.  It has sold.  So we have to get our holiday trailer road worthy again.  It has not rolled a wheel for 8 years.  We just parked it out at the lake lot and slept and showered in it.  So we went to get the rest of the things the hubby needs to do some work on it.  But once this part is done, we may actually get to pull it to a lake next summer and actually camp in it again!!!

We decided on some fine dining tonight and went to Costco for supper Gotta love how cheap it is.  Supper for three of us tonight for less than 15.00!!!!  

I hope everyone in the path of the hurricane prepare and stay safe.  I can't even imagine how scary it must be.  I hope those of you who have travel plans, are not disrupted too much.  I'll be sending many positive thoughts!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin, that would be something I’d choose to have as a luxury.......clean fresh sheets every single day.........perfect!! Now if I just had a housekeeper to do it for me....... 


Hurricanes and weather are one thing we don’t worry about.......absolutely nothing we can do about it.......I just mentioned to someone on the trip report we were 2 days late getting to Orlando in 2017 due to Irma, had an extra 2 days in NYC because of it.........just have to go with the flow if it does. Airline is monitoring the situation. 

If they delay the  Sunday/Monday flight in, it’ll impact us of course.......at the minute there’s no changes, but could change anytime.......we have a full month in Orlando.......so, we’ll still get there. Won’t be checking any weather reports till the weekend, not much point until then......speaking to a friend in Orlando he said the same thing......it can change last minute.......I feel bad for people who only have a few days for their trip. 



Thursday again........few bits of shopping to pick up this morning and something for the rest of my cards I need to get for September......

August has just flown past!! Actually the whole year has flown past! 

Time for tea.........


----------



## Lynne G

That's right, throw back a drink, it's Thirsty Thursday today.

And me, me, time for tea for me too, Schumi.  Hope your flight this next week is not delayed.  But as you say, nothing can be done about weather, and all should be safe, in harm's way.  Getting that ticker down to 1 night's sleep so soon now. Exciting for your month's stay, with Universal as the base.  Enjoying your pre-trip report too.  Pictures are so nice to see, to remember.  

And Pumpkin, me too, fresh sheets out of the wash, are always nice.  Yeah, I'm with Schumi, wish I had a service that gave clean sheets every day.  Oh well.  That's why I have more than 1 set.  I tend to try not to do wash on the week days.  

Finally, oooh that storm.  The one October, I was at the motherland, and thankfully, only lost an evening because the hurricane turned more out to sea, then was expected.  No better than some of the nasty thunderstorms I've seen both at home, and in the Orlando area.  But that was okay, rather be safe, then not take precautions.  Here is hoping this hurricane does the same thing, sparing most of Florida.  

But for those in harm's way, please find shelter, leave, secure, and stay safe.  For those traveling this weekend into next, please pack patience, be aware of changes, have back up plans, and also, stay safe.  

Ooh,.  Not a fan of that, but do like other Asian food.  And not little one's choice of food either, though she'd eat the rice. Guess her birthday dinner will not be that.  So nice, friends are taking her out to dinner for her birthday today.  Yep, I now have an adult little one.  Just after lunch, was when she decided today, was a good day to be born.  As a big family, we'll be celebrating this week-end.   Though I promptly sent her a birthday wishes text at 5am today.  I expect a response in a few more hours.  as I think her classes start today, is later than the MWF one.    

Wonderful Thursday to you all.  May the drinks overflow, as much as the joy.  

Tissue, yeah, I still need ya, and more tea.  Later homies.


----------



## Disxuni

@schumigirl I'm surprised there are no changes as of yet. Sunday, I can understand perhaps a little as at the most the very outer bands _might_ be brushing up against FL, but Monday, the eye is supposed to be right next to us Monday morning, no matter where it's landing, so we'll definitely be feeling the impact of it Monday. Either way, I'm glad it doesn't seem to faze you and you'll have a great time once you get here. Besides, considering all the stories I heard of Disney resorts (I never heard many stories of Universal resorts) of what they do during a hurricane, it sounds like a lot of fun compared to being at home. If I had to be anywhere during a hurricane it would be at one of those resorts if I could afford it.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 



Lynne hope you are feeling a some better this morning.


Schumi I agree with you  there is nothing that can be done about the whole hurricane situation. Hopefully it will change its trajectory and head out to sea. If it stays on its present course the cone will pass over the town where my home is. While it’s upsetting no doubt.......we can’t control the weather. I have been receiving updates from our HOA and the shutters will go up tomorrow if storm stays on it’s present heading.

You will get to Orlando for your vacation for sure......might have a slight delay. You are right others who have short vacations planned will be affected if flight delays occur.

Prayers going out for all who are in the hurricanes path.



agavegirl1 said:


> I baked blueberry muffins yesterday and had one for breakfast today. It’s been a long time since I made muffins. The cooler weather is inspiring me to bake.



Blueberry muffins sound so good.



Squirlz said:


> Robo the Kona is amazing. Very nice to drive and it really gets attention at shows.



I bet it get attention at shows. It’s a interesting looking vehicle. Hyundai makes nice vehicles. I had a Santa Fe many moons ago and it was a great SUV.

Have lunch plans with sister and niece today.

Have great Thursday everyone.


----------



## macraven

Schumi isn’t the first leg of your flight to New York?

Bonus shopping day in NY if Orlando flight is changed to Tuesday

Morning homies !
Hope all are fine!
Sending hugs to all here

A big happy birthday to Lynne’s daughter today
You and the family will have a fun celebrating her bd this weekend !


----------



## Charade67

Happy birthday to Lynne’s daughter.


----------



## bobbie68

Hello   I had a busy day yesterday but today is a lot slower. I am cruising the boards today and watching the news. The weather is about the same temps wise. It rained yesterday but is nice and sunny today. Liv is waiting for a friend to come by for a few hours. Most of her friends from high school are doing local colleges so she can still see them.

My friend that I  visited this week lived in Daytona for over 20 years. She is not happy that we are moving next year she is going to miss us. We are one of her closest friends. She was texting me last night about the storm going to Florida. She finds any little thing to get me to think about not going i know she means well.

It is weird to think about next year this  could be me waiting to see if a hurricane is going to hit. I am watching how things go down there. It wouldn't change my mind but would make me think about what type of house I want.

Tonight's dinner is.... ...I just don't know what I want.

Lynne Happy Birthday to your daughter.  I hope everything turns out nice.

Schumi glad to see that you are going with the flow and you are right can't do anything. I hope it all works out and you have a great trip The book club sounds like it is going to be a good one.

Robo Have a nice lunch

Disxuni I agree I have heard the same thing about the Disney resorts. The only problem is if you can't do much of anything else, depending on who you are with can make or break the deal. There are a few people I could not get stuck with for a few days!

 Mac, Charade, Tink, Monykalyn, Squirlz, Pumpkin, Sue and the rest of the family. I hope everyone has a  good day!


----------



## Disxuni

@bobbie68 You'll get used to it once you live here. If she's lived in Daytona for 20 years she probably had seen a lot and I don't mean just storms. We're actually going to evacuate not that far (only 10 minutes away from our house ) and stay in a hotel like we have been the past couple of years. If there is ever an evacuation in our county, the first to go is our area. We're mainly going to have a more probability to either not lose power, or if we do, have it restored rather quickly, especially since I'll probably be considered to still work. As for staying on Disney, I only say that, because either way you're stuck with people (whether at a resort, or at home), so at least at a resort you're more likely to be entertained since when a hurricane comes through they increase the amount of activities and things to do on site.


----------



## schumigirl

To your daughter Lynne.....hope it’s a good one for her! Hope you’re feeling better now.......I have plenty of sheets, I probably could change them every day.......but.......I won’t!!!

Robo....hope your home stays in one piece too!! I have many friends in Florida and hope they’re all safe too! 

mac......no, no New York this trip, we went in June. We are supposed to fly in to MCO on Tuesday evening........the airlines are waiting till there is more definite news......sensible decision. If we arrive a few days later......so be it.....we’ll still get there. I’m more worried about friends over there. 

bobbie, we were at RP when there was a tropical storm and they advised everyone to stay in the hotel, might have been 2012 or thereabouts.......and they also were brilliant with entertaining kiddies and so on.......it wouldn’t worry me being there again. 




Been a busy day........not exactly sure doing what......but we got a lot done!  Love days like that where you just feel all your hard work was worth it. And all the books for the book group arrived today instead of tomorrow......not bad service. 

Sent everyone a txt to come pick them up, but did deliver two to friends who only live a few miles away in next village.......

Weather not great.......sunny-ish, but cloudy and cool. Very breezy too. And very cool in the mornings......

Dinner was home made general tso chicken.......I spiced ours up separately as Kyle doesn’t like it too spicy.....but it was lovely.....made some coconut ice cream and baked a Madeira cake, almost like pound cake, whipped up some meringue and made mini Baked Alaska for each of us......delicious. Although Kyle’s had shop bought chocolate as I didn’t make two ice creams. 

We are very full. 

Off for a cup of tea........tomorrow I have leg waxing and Saturday is hair appointment.........it really needs a cut and colour too!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Yay for Thursday! 
Dh, his dad (in town at our house) and DS are heading out to ballgame tonite. We have fall like weather where it is warm, low humidity, and sunny clear blue sky. Our local CArdinals double A affiliate have been doing well lately with several rehabbing St Louis cards players here. Plus it is bobble head night again-DH is a collector of bobble heads   .
Princess Tiana is still lurking in the nesting box and growling at me. Have to take her out several times a day when I am home. She reminds me of that scene in Jurassic park (1st movie) where the guy steals the serum and goes into storm and has to leave car to open the gate and that little dino gets in? seems ok until it puffs out the neck rales and growls? I think the inspiration for that dino was a nesting hen! She does same thing! And have to keep fake egg in there so Lola knows where to go to lay her egg-she hops fence and comes up on deck complaining very loudly if there is not an egg in the box when she goes to lay.  Ya know how your first kid is the sweet easy going one that suckers you into more? I feel like that with my feathered things now-the first batch we got 6 years ago were (are) easy and know what to do. This batch is like the ornery batch who is not outgrowing their bratty teen phase. My sweet Daisy (1 st batch) is still not to usual but her medicine should be here in next day or two. 

Mac-got the tour thingy straightened out for the UtH tour; is it usual when renewing the AP for it to not show up anywhere? My AP still shows as "expired" on app and on the site. I've got the confirmation (and CC charge) so know it went through.

And dreading calling Disney-the convention ticket I bought for couple weeks ago (and didn't end up using) is showing with only 1 day remaining (should have 2 as it is 2 day ticket) and expires 9/1-just noticed it. says it is upgradeable to AP? Will see if Disney can fix this, if can't will see if can return my 2day ticket I got for september to help with cost of upgrade-vs just letting it go ( i should have 2 2-day tickets on my account). If we go in January the final cost of upgrade could be only ~$100 more than buying yet another ticket for January days. Wish I'd noticed earlier as I bet it's nuts with GE opening....


keishashadow said:


> doing pool day here at great wolf. StArting out with breakfast buffet cause it's the BE birthday wootads


 Happy birthday to GD! Looks fabulous so far!!


Squirlz said:


> Very healthy and loves to eat


 How cute!!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> We decided on some fine dining tonight and went to Costco for supper Gotta love how cheap it is. Supper for three of us tonight for less than 15.00!!!!


 Wish we had a costco-just sam's club. But the kids love to come with when they have samples out...cheap meal indeed LOL

Hello to rest of the peeps! Enjoying the new house? Bet our concierge will change sheets daily


----------



## macraven

Monyk, I happen to like and have Cardinal bobble heads from when they first came out.....
I keep them in a curio cabinet so I can always see them.

Since my preferred AP started back in 1993, it has the old, original numbers on the pass, with my picture on it.
It is a hard plastic pass and nothing has faded on it for the 2 scanning sections

With the last system change few years back, I can not get into the AP website.
I always have to call to get ap info as can't get into the site by going online.

Hope you don't have to move mountains to get the motherland to work with you to switch those tickets to what will scan at the gate.


----------



## keishashadow

Been in parks since 7:30  just had best character breakfast at the plaza. Lost count of the ‘mostly rare’ characters.  Slow, fig most in SWGE.  Capt hook snuck up behind me, almost had heart attack lol


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Been in parks since 7:30  just had best character breakfast at the plaza. Lost count of the ‘mostly rare’ characters.  Slow, fig most in SWGE.  Capt hook snuck up behind me, almost had heart attack lol
> 
> View attachment 430741View attachment 430742View attachment 430743View attachment 430744



Oh look at her little face talking to the lady in the cloak.......priceless!!! 

Hope her birthday was fabulous!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I always call to renew my AP.  But the stupid app says expired, when it's not, too.  Told the phone guy, and he said, yeah, they know, but eh, nothing said about how to fix.  Oh well, like you, MonyK, I know when it expires, and will renew then. Maybe it's because I got that 3 month extension, the app does not know how to account for that.  On a happy note, that means I got last August, and October, this January, August and October trips on this year's pass.  Woot!

And thanks for little one's birthday wishes, Mac, Charade, Bobbie and Schumi.  I got a thanks response, so at least she read my text.  Will sing her happy birthday when I get home, as she'll not be home until Sunday.  Seems enjoying that dorm life already. Lucky kid, is all I have to say.

With that the sun is still shining brightly, but the tree leaves are upside down.  Means rain will fill these bright blue skies, most likely before the day ends.  Then a 4 day bonus week-end for me.  The idea of sleeping late tomorrow, was enough to say, hey, 4 day week-end needed.  I love that kinda Friday.  Slow moving.

Enjoy hearing about the bratty chickens, MonyK.  Hope the guys enjoy the ballgame tonight.  Almost summer feeling now, but the nights and mornings are getting cooler, with the sunlight also fading ever so slightly every day.

Robo, and Dix, and all that have property, and lives in danger from this massive Dorian storm, I hope all is safe, both lives and property.  Sending good thought to you all, including TinyD, who's now a JAX resident. 

Yum, spicy food that Schumi had.

And great pictures, what a fun time for you and your GD, Keisha.


----------



## Monykalyn

Omg Kesha what great pictures! 
And I forgot happy birthday to Lynne’s dd too! Is it 19 or 18th? Glad she’s liking dorm life!

Would love 4 day weekend, will have to settle for 3.  

And hehe : FiL is taking his step dd and kids to Disney next month and innocently asked “did something new open at Disney today?”   Oh boy.  I think the sis in law and MiL know how to “do Disney” but I suspect they might be in for a bit of rude awakening,..they are going end of October.
Told DH about RotR will be open in January...he’s the one who keeps bringing up the conference there but after hearing the media preview verdicts I wanna go!

Let’s all blow hard and push mean Dorian back to sea! 
The DCP parents page has all the newbie parents freaking out about storm. If it’s one thing the theme parks know how to do it’s keeping folks safe during  these things.  Hoping Schumi gets settled before it hits and dix and Robo are all good - and tinyD too! Wasn’t she planning HHN his year too?


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks MonyK, she is 18.  Yep, went to kindergarten when she turned 5 years old, the week before it started.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

keishashadow said:


> Been in parks since 7:30 just had best character breakfast at the plaza. Lost count of the ‘mostly rare’ characters. Slow, fig most in SWGE. Capt hook snuck up behind me, almost had heart attack lol


Oh my dog!!!!  Amazing pictures...it looks like you are having a great time!!!!


Lynne G said:


> Will sing her happy birthday when I get home, as she'll not be home until Sunday. Seems enjoying that dorm life already. Lucky kid, is all I have to say.


As much as she may hate it...she will come to love it.  I still miss waking up on my birthday morning to either a text message or voice mail from my mil.  I reread her texts to me on my birthday.  They are saved on my old phone.  


Monykalyn said:


> And hehe : FiL is taking his step dd and kids to Disney next month and innocently asked “did something new open at Disney today?”


They are advertising this on the radio here.  Hubby asked me " What is that all about?"  I told him after we are done helping to pack up the lake lot, move our holiday trailer home, he goes on his fishing trip with his brother, and now after his work trip to Georgia, I'll tell him all about it.  I gotta get all my ammo ready, and cross my fingers that he will decide we need to go check it out.  We just have too much on our plate right now to even think about planning a trip.  Plus...maybe the exchange rate will continue to rise a bit...which will help...But I'll just cross  fingers that he will want to go check it out...just once   

Had to get a few things ready for the weekend tonight.  I had to transform my project room back into a spare room.  The fdd and son in law are on their way for the weekend.  We are getting ready to go out to the lake lot and take the few things we want from there, say good bye to one of the last things from my mother inlaw.  I have NOT been looking forward to this weekend.  It's already been a hard year to celebrate huge family milestones without her present...and now to have to say good bye to the one thing she loved sooo much.  We will get through it.  It just makes my heart hurt.  

Well...have a good sleep everyone....everyone stay safe.  Anyone travelling into Orlando...I hope you get there safe and have a good stay once you are there.


----------



## Sue M

Let’s see if I can multi quote today without messing up!



macraven said:


> Yes the hurricane is very disturbing...
> I was to drive down to Ocala that Monday and now don't think that is a go for me.
> 
> I don't know what will happen to those that are flying in during that time period. (Monday)
> 
> I am hopeful Schumi will not have any issues for Sept 3.


Yeah good plan to stay off the roads Monday,  Hope you stay safe. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> doing a quick stop in
> 
> I love hearing about your feathered friends.  They hzve such amazing personalities,
> 
> Now I need to bake.  Tomorrow night I'll pop a couple of banana loaves into the oven.  I have some perfect bananas on the counter that will make it just perfect
> 
> Sooooo Cute.
> 
> I love new clean sheets!!!  I love crawling into bed with those new, clean sheets!!!!  That is probably one of the best things in the world.
> 
> Had a quiet day at work today.  Put on youtube videos on Disney and Universal and shredded paper!!!!  Such a hard day lol.
> We had to pick up some things tonight for the weekend.  It is moving day at the lake lot.  It has sold.  So we have to get our holiday trailer road worthy again.  It has not rolled a wheel for 8 years.  We just parked it out at the lake lot and slept and showered in it.  So we went to get the rest of the things the hubby needs to do some work on it.  But once this part is done, we may actually get to pull it to a lake next summer and actually camp in it again!!!
> 
> We decided on some fine dining tonight and went to Costco for supper Gotta love how cheap it is.  Supper for three of us tonight for less than 15.00!!!!
> 
> I hope everyone in the path of the hurricane prepare and stay safe.  I can't even imagine how scary it must be.  I hope those of you who have travel plans, are not disrupted too much.  I'll be sending many positive thoughts!!!!


I guess packing up & leaving the lake house will be hard on you guys. But I see you’re already looking forward to the next adventure!  
Sounds like a tough day at work! Lol. 
Gotta love Costco food!  I wish they still had the Carne Asada bake!  



schumigirl said:


> Pumpkin, that would be something I’d choose to have as a luxury.......clean fresh sheets every single day.........perfect!! Now if I just had a housekeeper to do it for me.......
> 
> 
> Hurricanes and weather are one thing we don’t worry about.......absolutely nothing we can do about it.......I just mentioned to someone on the trip report we were 2 days late getting to Orlando in 2017 due to Irma, had an extra 2 days in NYC because of it.........just have to go with the flow if it does. Airline is monitoring the situation.
> 
> If they delay the  Sunday/Monday flight in, it’ll impact us of course.......at the minute there’s no changes, but could change anytime.......we have a full month in Orlando.......so, we’ll still get there. Won’t be checking any weather reports till the weekend, not much point until then......speaking to a friend in Orlando he said the same thing......it can change last minute.......I feel bad for people who only have a few days for their trip.
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday again........few bits of shopping to pick up this morning and something for the rest of my cards I need to get for September......
> 
> August has just flown past!! Actually the whole year has flown past!
> 
> Time for tea.........


Yes, I agree. I feel for the families who only have a week, and this is there vacation, due to work schedule can’t rebook for another year.  
I hope you have smooth sailing, you’re right, not much you can do about the weather so go with the flow. 


Disxuni said:


> @schumigirl I'm surprised there are no changes as of yet. Sunday, I can understand perhaps a little as at the most the very outer bands _might_ be brushing up against FL, but Monday, the eye is supposed to be right next to us Monday morning, no matter where it's landing, so we'll definitely be feeling the impact of it Monday. Either way, I'm glad it doesn't seem to faze you and you'll have a great time once you get here. Besides, considering all the stories I heard of Disney resorts (I never heard many stories of Universal resorts) of what they do during a hurricane, it sounds like a lot of fun compared to being at home. If I had to be anywhere during a hurricane it would be at one of those resorts if I could afford it.


Hope you stay safe and don’t have too much house damage. 
I’ve heard about the WDW resorts too, probably Universal does similar. I’d have no problem riding out a hurricane in either place. Those resorts are well built. 
We were flying out of MCO during the outer bands of Katrina!  It was interesting!  


Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> 
> Hopefully it will change its trajectory and head out to sea. If it stays on its present course the cone will pass over the town where my home is. While it’s upsetting no doubt.......we can’t control the weather. I have been receiving updates from our HOA and the shutters will go up tomorrow if storm stays on it’s present heading.
> 
> You will get to Orlando for your vacation for sure......might have a slight delay. You are right others who have short vacations planned will be affected if flight delays occur.
> 
> Prayers going out for all who are in the hurricanes path.
> 
> Hyundai makes nice vehicles. I had a Santa Fe many moons ago and it was a great SUV.
> 
> Have lunch plans with sister and niece today.
> 
> Have great Thursday everyone.


So many here in the hurricane path. Time to batten down the hatches.  I’m sure you’re well prepared. Stay safe!  And Enjoy lunch!



bobbie68 said:


> Hello   I had a busy day yesterday but today is a lot slower. I am cruising the boards today and watching the news. The weather is about the same temps wise. It rained yesterday but is nice and sunny today. Liv is waiting for a friend to come by for a few hours. Most of her friends from high school are doing local colleges so she can still see them.
> 
> My friend that I  visited this week lived in Daytona for over 20 years. She is not happy that we are moving next year she is going to miss us. We are one of her closest friends. She was texting me last night about the storm going to Florida. She finds any little thing to get me to think about not going i know she means well.
> 
> It is weird to think about next year this  could be me waiting to see if a hurricane is going to hit. I am watching how things go down there. It wouldn't change my mind but would make me think about what type of house I want.
> 
> Mac, Charade, Tink, Monykalyn, Squirlz, Pumpkin, Sue and the rest of the family. I hope everyone has a  good day!


That’s nice for Liv that her friends are still around.  It’s  common to stay here for post secondary. We have 2 excellent universities and quite  few very good colleges. 
I feel your friends pain!  My dearest friend is going to move probably next year.  It will be a 3-4 hr drive away. We just live around the block from each other and have been friends (more like sisters) for over 30 yrs. We see each other daily. Go out walking almost every evening. Among other things. It’s going to be a big adjustment.  


Disxuni said:


> @bobbie68 You'll get used to it once you live here. If she's lived in Daytona for 20 years she probably had seen a lot and I don't mean just storms. We're actually going to evacuate not that far (only 10 minutes away from our house ) and stay in a hotel like we have been the past couple of years. If there is ever an evacuation in our county, the first to go is our area. We're mainly going to have a more probability to either not lose power, or if we do, have it restored rather quickly, especially since I'll probably be considered to still work. As for staying on Disney, I only say that, because either way you're stuck with people (whether at a resort, or at home), so at least at a resort you're more likely to be entertained since when a hurricane comes through they increase the amount of activities and things to do on site.


Are you evacuating to WDW?  That’s what I’d do!  Or Universal. I’d feel quite safe at either. 


schumigirl said:


> bobbie, we were at RP when there was a tropical storm and they advised everyone to stay in the hotel, might have been 2012 or thereabouts.......and they also were brilliant with entertaining kiddies and so on.......it wouldn’t worry me being there again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been a busy day........not exactly sure doing what......but we got a lot done!  Love days like that where you just feel all your hard work was worth it. And all the books for the book group arrived today instead of tomorrow......not bad service.
> 
> Dinner was home made general tso chicken.......I spiced ours up separately as Kyle doesn’t like it too spicy.....but it was lovely.....made some coconut ice cream and baked a Madeira cake, almost like pound cake, whipped up some meringue and made mini Baked Alaska for each of us......delicious. Although Kyle’s had shop bought chocolate as I didn’t make two ice creams.
> 
> We are very full.
> 
> Off for a cup of tea........tomorrow I have leg waxing and Saturday is hair appointment.........it really needs a cut and colour too!!


We were staying at HRH during Tropical Storm Fay. I was so dissapointed I never got to enjoy the pool or outdoor areas. Rain never stopped, the system stalled over Orlando. No one could operate the lockers in the parks. Everyone’s fingers were water logged!  

Wow, that’s impressive!  Made icecream, cake, baked Alaska, impressive!  Do you have an icecream maker?  Every so often I look at them, then ask myself where am I going to put it lol. 

I’ve booked my pre trip appts too!  Haircut, sparkle touch up, nails..


macraven said:


> Monyk, I happen to like and have Cardinal bobble heads from when they first came out.....
> I keep them in a curio cabinet so I can always see them.
> 
> Since my preferred AP started back in 1993, it has the old, original numbers on the pass, with my picture on it.
> 
> It is a hard plastic pass and nothing has faded on it for the 2 scanning sections
> 
> With the last system change few years back, I can not get into the AP website.
> I always have to call to get ap info as can't get into the site by going online.
> 
> Hope you don't have to move mountains to get the motherland to work with you to switch those tickets to what will scan at the gate.


Is there a separate AP web site?  Other than the main website with the links on top for Annual Passholders?  

Monykalyn always entertaining hearing about the chickens. Funny the new ones are so bratty!  Hope the meds help your older one. 
Every time we have chicken for dinner I feel guilty!  

I love fresh sheets too, but not changing the bed daily!  Pity, cause it’s so enjoyable!  

Today was busy. Had massage therapist appt. this morning. It’s really a pain getting around town, and she’s in the next town over. So much road work no matter what direction you go. I don’t ever remember it being this bad before. 

After appt on the way back I passed by a Winners (TJ Max in the states), but didn’t find anything.  

There happened to be a Wendy’s across the street. My fast food guilty pleasure so I got a burger and my fav, a chocolate frosty, mmmmmm!

Then stopped by church to fold bulletins for Sunday. 

Mr made tacos for dinner!  And I made the salad.  

Tomorrow spending the morning in the office filling in. Our secretary I’ve been told will be off a long time. I hope we hire a temp soon.  I’m glad it’s a long weekend. 3 free days!  

Keishashadow when do you return from DL?  I was just there but seems like long ago!  So strange. 

Lynne, belated Happy Birthday to your little one   

16 days to go, almost time to pack!


----------



## schumigirl

​





Pumpkin, I feel for you, I really do...….going to clear out such a happy place for your family for the last time......so many memories were made there I`m sure...….you have your family with you.....sending hugs......

Lynne.....enjoy your 4 day weekend....always nice to enjoy some down time.......

Sue, yes I do have an ice cream maker, resisted one for years preferring to make it by hand.....but I do like it and it`s so easy. You can make any flavour you like and turns out perfect every time. Baked Alaska is so easy.....looks good though! At dinner parties it`s always a hit.....16 days to go and you`re packing??? Wow...an early packer.......we`ll pack Sunday night to leave Monday morning....most of my friends are premature packers, as they are affectionately known......they wonder how I manage to wait so late...easy! One of my best friends loves Wendy`s...they used to live in the States before they had kids, and whenever they go back to America Wendy`s is somewhere they visit a couple of times. Never been to one......


Good Friday morning........

Ouchy leg waxing this morning......it doesn`t really hurt, it`s more the thought of it.......then need to pick up some trainer socks......totally forgot I  needed new ones. 

Friend popping in for lunch as her office is in next town.......she thinks I don`t know she`s coming to check I`m going to Bath & Body and bringing back stuff for several friends.......we play this game every trip......lol......I love my friends, but they`re so obvious at times!!!!

Not much else going on today......hair tomorrow morning.......cannot wait to get that done!!!! 

Early breakfast this morning as need to leave for 9am appointment......not sure what I`ll have.....

Have a great Friday.......


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning homies.  A lovely start, while up with DH, no leaving for me, just tea.  Nice that there will be some older one and me time today.  He has one morning class, then free for the rest of the day.  Usually, both kids are in school, and while I enjoy some alone time, little one is more the company I get, then older one. So nice that older one has already said, he would like to go with me in my errand running.  Lots of sales this holiday weekend, and with men at home, grocery shopping will be one of the errands today.  

Ooh, time for some bacon and eggs, that or if DH did not eat all my made pork fried rice, I made for dinner last night.  Maybe more like dirty rice, with lots of veggies in it, and a bit of hot sauce, as I find the soy based sauce I used, did not have much heat.

So, time for breakfast, as I heard older one stir.  May make a cup of coffee too, as tea is long gone, and I know older one will drink some too, particularly if I don’t finish it.  

Yo, it is Friday!  Have a perfect Friday, homies, and a wonderful weekend that follows today.


----------



## Disxuni

@Sue M I wish I was evacuating to WDW, or a Universal resort, but no, just a little farther away in town away from the east side of 95 / beaches. I could if I could afford it though. While for people who pay hundreds to thousands of dollars it wouldn't be paradise, but as someone who's ridden these out before, it seems like the place to be.

I will need luck today. So, crossing my fingers! Today, is the last day before before the weekend / Dorian coming, due to the change of the track a lot of people are going to panic and call for greeting changes and call forwards for their businesses, medical facilities, police / fire depts, not including the people who do not have to worry about that and will make last minute calls to change something for Labor Day on Monday for their facilities / companies.


----------



## Bethany10

Hugs to all of you in Dorian's path. Stay safe!

We have rain here in the midwest, and I'm looking forward to hanging out at home with a book. 

We had back to school events almost every night this week. Then on Wednesday I was helping my youngest in the garage, tripped over a broom and face planted the garage floor. Cut my lip and did some damage to one of my teeth. Had to call the dentist for an emergency visit on Thursday afternoon. I'm legit afraid of the dentist. he's a really great guy who has tirelessly worked with me to make me comfortable but I doubt I'll ever be able to walk into his office and not be nervous. DH was wonderful, I texted him I was leaving work and how nervous i was. I was sitting in the dentists chair talking to him and I feel someone take my hand. He had left work to come sit with me and hold my hand!  There's a reason we'll celebrate 20 years married this October.

Dentist didn't feel the damage was permanent, and that i got off lucky. Soft foods for the next few weeks.


----------



## Lynne G

Whatever you do, Dix, stay safe.  Along the coast is not where you want to be, when the storm arrives.  Hopefully, that storm goes more out to sea then expected.

Ooh, so sunny out, so wash hung out.  Waiting for older one to come home, and I think DH will be around too, soon.  He tends to work a shorter Friday.  

Oh Bethany10, hugs.  That is scary.  Hope your mouth feels better soon, and teeth back to good with harder food. Nice your DH was able to be with you.


----------



## Sue M

Disxuni said:


> @Sue M I wish I was evacuating to WDW, or a Universal resort, but no, just a little farther away in town away from the east side of 95 / beaches. I could if I could afford it though. While for people who pay hundreds to thousands of dollars it wouldn't be paradise, but as someone who's ridden these out before, it seems like the place to be.
> 
> I will need luck today. So, crossing my fingers! Today, is the last day before before the weekend / Dorian coming, due to the change of the track a lot of people are going to panic and call for greeting changes and call forwards for their businesses, medical facilities, police / fire depts, not including the people who do not have to worry about that and will make last minute calls to change something for Labor Day on Monday for their facilities / companies.


Sending you lots of luck today.  Agree, I wouldn’t want to be on the east side of 95 either. 
Worried for my mom, and cousins who live down south in Coral Springs area and Coconut Creek.  With new path hitting WPB, they’re a little too close for comfort.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I was going post yesterday, but by the time I got home from work I didn't feel like doing much of anything.  The boss was off yesterday which gave me the opportunity to finish some things that really needed to get done.  I spent a lot of time working on one therapist's, I'll call him therapist N, files.  He only has a few clients, but his files were such a mess.  This therapist is really nice, but I sometimes wonder how he ties his own shoes in the morning. 
This morning I slept in a little and just finished paying bills. The bills from my medical procedure back in July are rolling in, and I haven't even gotten the big one from the hospital. Later today I'm taking my car for an oil change. Such an exciting day off. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Had a quiet day at work today. Put on youtube videos on Disney and Universal and shredded paper!!!! Such a hard day lol.


 There is something kind of therapeutic about shredding paper. I filled the shredder bin twice yesterday. 



Disxuni said:


> Besides, considering all the stories I heard of Disney resorts (I never heard many stories of Universal resorts) of what they do during a hurricane, it sounds like a lot of fun compared to being at home. If I had to be anywhere during a hurricane it would be at one of those resorts if I could afford it.


If I had to get stuck in a hurricane, I think Disney would be the best place to be. I wish we had thought to evacuate to Orlando when we lived in Miami and experienced hurricanes. 



bobbie68 said:


> Liv is waiting for a friend to come by for a few hours. Most of her friends from high school are doing local colleges so she can still see them.


So nice that her friends are still close by. Most of B's friends have scattered across the state, and a few out of state. 



bobbie68 said:


> There are a few people I could not get stuck with for a few days!


This is why I never vacation with family other than dh and B. My sister once wanted to come to Disney with us. I'm not sure how well I would have survived that trip. 



schumigirl said:


> We are supposed to fly in to MCO on Tuesday evening........the airlines are waiting till there is more definite news......sensible decision. If we arrive a few days later......so be it.....we’ll still get there. I’m more worried about friends over there.


Do you have stops in other cities before Orlando?



Monykalyn said:


> We have fall like weather where it is warm, low humidity, and sunny clear blue sky.


Sounds wonderful. 



keishashadow said:


> Been in parks since 7:30  just had best character breakfast at the plaza. Lost count of the ‘mostly rare’ characters.  Slow, fig most in SWGE.  Capt hook snuck up behind me, almost had heart attack lol
> 
> View attachment 430741View attachment 430742View attachment 430743View attachment 430744


 Great pictures. I have never seen Captain Hook or Fairy Godmother any of the times I have been to Disney parks. 



Monykalyn said:


> FiL is taking his step dd and kids to Disney next month and innocently asked “did something new open at Disney today?


 That is too funny. 



Lynne G said:


> Nice that there will be some older one and me time today. He has one morning class, then free for the rest of the day. Usually, both kids are in school, and while I enjoy some alone time, little one is more the company I get, then older one. So nice that older one has already said, he would like to go with me in my errand running. Lots of sales this holiday weekend, and with men at home, grocery shopping will be one of the errands today.


Enjoy your day together.  Do they have school Monday? B's school doesn't take Labor Day as a holiday, so I will have the day to myself. 



Disxuni said:


> I wish I was evacuating to WDW, or a Universal resort, but no, just a little farther away in town away from the east side of 95 / beaches.


I used to live just west of I95 in Pompano Beach.  I was really nervous when we had our first hurricane. One of my coworkers kept telling me that I would be fine because I lived "west" ( was less then 10 miles from the coast). Finally I asked her if the hurricane knew it was supposed to stop at 95. Thankfully we were just west enough that we didn't ge much impact. 



Bethany10 said:


> Then on Wednesday I was helping my youngest in the garage, tripped over a broom and face planted the garage floor. Cut my lip and did some damage to one of my teeth. Had to call the dentist for an emergency visit on Thursday afternoon. I'm legit afraid of the dentist. he's a really great guy who has tirelessly worked with me to make me comfortable but I doubt I'll ever be able to walk into his office and not be nervous. DH was wonderful, I texted him I was leaving work and how nervous i was. I was sitting in the dentists chair talking to him and I feel someone take my hand. He had left work to come sit with me and hold my hand!  There's a reason we'll celebrate 20 years married this October.


Ouch, Bethany. Hope the damage isn't too bad. your husband sounds like a keeper. 

I think I will take an early lunch and maybe clean out my car. It's not bad, but could use a vacuum. 

I hope all of you who are in or headed to Florida stay safe from the storm. I will be checking on the friends I have there.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

Happy 18th birthday to Lynne’s daughter





Happy Birthday to Keisha’s granddaughter







Sue M said:


> 16 days to go, almost time to pack!



Wow....you start thinking of packing way ahead of your vacation. I usually have a good general idea about what I’am taking and pack the day or night before.,




schumigirl said:


> Friend popping in for lunch as her office is in next town.......she thinks I don`t know she`s coming to check I`m going to Bath & Body and bringing back stuff for several friends.......we play this game every trip......lol......I love my friends, but they`re so obvious at times!!!!



That so funny.......she is making sure to get her order in before you leave.




schumigirl said:


> Not much else going on today......hair tomorrow morning.......cannot wait to get that done!!!!



It’s always nice to have all the beauty treatments taken care of before a long trip.



Bethany10 said:


> Then on Wednesday I was helping my youngest in the garage, tripped over a broom and face planted the garage floor. Cut my lip and did some damage to one of my teeth. Had to call the dentist for an emergency visit on Thursday afternoon. I'm legit afraid of the dentist. he's a really great guy who has tirelessly worked with me to make me comfortable but I doubt I'll ever be able to walk into his office and not be nervous. DH was wonderful, I texted him I was leaving work and how nervous i was. I was sitting in the dentists chair talking to him and I feel someone take my hand. He had left work to come sit with me and hold my hand!  There's a reason we'll celebrate 20 years married this October.



Sorry to hear of your fall and injury. Hope all goes well and your dental issue gets better and your lip heals quick.....sounds like your husband is a sweet guy.


Disxumi glad to hear you have a place to go not far from your home...all the big hotels have good generators to keep things up and running. Praying for you and your families safety.

I’am presently at my home in Indiana right now. We are very fortunate to not be at our home in Florida right now. Have been in contact with the guy who watches our house for us while we are away. Storm shutters are going up. I’am more concerned for my elderly neighbors across the street. Everyone who’s homes are in the path of this monster storm can rebuild if needed, but you cannot replace a lost life.

There are so many uncertainties, but everyone is taking the needed precautions I have been told. I have an older sister who lives east of Orlando proper and they are prepared as best they can be.

I’am praying for all our friends and families safety as we continue to await the news of the path of this storm. I pray it turns back out to sea and everyone is ok.



Sue M said:


> Worried for my mom, and cousins who live down south in Coral Springs area and Coconut Creek. With new path hitting WPB, they’re a little too close for comfort.



Prayers for your mom and family Sue......if their area gets the order to evacuate....tell them to go.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi, no!  Not packing quite yet, just thinking about it!  I will start next week though. I like to take everything out I think I’ll take!  Sort thru and hopefully put some back!  I wash everything so everything is fresh. Then I’ll start packing. About a week before. It’s a process, lol!
I roll and use the packing cubes. Love them. I ordered 2 sets on Amazon. Makes unpacking so easy. Just take cubes out and put in draws.  Then pop them back in luggage when it’s time to leave.

Will have to look at icecream makers again!  Sounds fun.

I love Wendy’s burgers. It’s the only fast food I indulge in. Can’t stand McD, Burger King, etc. They all give me heartburn.  And the Frostys are so good. Thick milkshakes. It’s my guilty pleasure!  I only go maybe 2-3 times a year.

Any news on flights yet?  On my Airline site they’ve posted for travel 9/1 & 9/2 they are offering free changes or cancellations.

Lynne enjoy your day with older one.  Bacon breakfast yum!  We’re having oatmeal. But bacon tomorrow. Reminds me to bring some out of the freezer!


Bethany oh no!  That sounds awful, but glad damage isn’t permanent. Soft foods sounds like an excuse for milkshakes to me lol!

Charade oh no, yet another therapist to baby sit!  What’s with these Therapists?  Sounds like none of them can organize themselves! 

I hear you on vacation with some other people. If I had to vacation with my MIL I’d have to keep well lubricated lol. 

In WDW I see Fairy God Mother around MK. At DL had a funny experience with Hook. My friends cell phone case was Hook. He saw it and came right over to her madly gesturing, it took her a moment for the penny to drop, we were all laughing.

That’s funny about hurricane stopping at i95!  You must have been near my moms old condo. She lived in Coconut Creek very close to the Turnpike exit. But wasn’t far from Atlantic. I used to go down Atlantic lots toward 95. She was in Wynmoor.   Now she’s in assisted living in Coral Springs. Glad it’s further inland. But still worried. 


Weather here turning overcast. Sunday looks like the worst day.  Today sun is supposed to appear in the afternoon.
Have my last morning office shift at the church office today. Hopefully next week won’t be as busy.

Tomorrow night bro in law coming for dinner. I believe burgers have been requested!
Our visiting family should be back sometime this weekend. They are off on adventures touring Vancouver Isl.
I think they have one day back here before they fly home. We’re thinking of all going out to a local Chinese restaurant for their last dinner.

Robo, glad to hear you’re not in Florida!  Hopefully the neighbours will all look after the elderly neighbour.  I haven’t heard anything about evacuating for my mom.  She lives in an assisted living facility and I know she gets the best of care. She’s further away from the coast.  I did send them an email asking to keep me informed. 

Coffee finished.  Time to tackle the day!



​


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Disxuni said:


> I wish I was evacuating to WDW, or a Universal resort, but no, just a little farther away in town away from the east side of 95 / beaches. I could if I could afford it though. While for people who pay hundreds to thousands of dollars it wouldn't be paradise, but as someone who's ridden these out before, it seems like the place to be.


I have never come close to experiencing anything like that...and honestly I don't know if I would want to.  This is when I'm glad I live where the air hurts my face when it's -40 and my biggest worry if having to run from a building to a vehicle to another building.  I don't like storms to begin with ...so this would not be fun for me at all!!!!  I'm glad you have a safe place to go.  Stay Safe...and hopefully the aftermath is not too bad. 


Sue M said:


> Worried for my mom, and cousins who live down south in Coral Springs area and Coconut Creek. With new path hitting WPB, they’re a little too close for comfort.


Sue...sending lots of positive thoughts for their safety.  I know I would be worrying also.


----------



## Charade67

Sue - This is where I lived when we had our first hurricane. http://www.cfhgroup.com/islandclub/?utm_source=GMBlisting&utm_medium=organic

Then we lived here for 4 years. https://www.apartments.com/napoli-gardens-coral-springs-fl/t5bmlrc/

It used to be an apartment complex called Coral Club. I think it’s condos now.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Sue - This is where I lived when we had our first hurricane. http://www.cfhgroup.com/islandclub/?utm_source=GMBlisting&utm_medium=organic
> 
> Then we lived here for 4 years. https://www.apartments.com/napoli-gardens-coral-springs-fl/t5bmlrc/
> 
> It used to be an apartment complex called Coral Club. I think it’s condos now.


Yup I know both those areas, when mom had her Wynmoor condo on Coconut Creek Pkwy & Lyons I used to go to the Walmart on Atlantic,  and to get on 95. 
When mom moved to the assisted living in Coral Springs I used to stay at The Courtyard on Atlantic & University. Now I prefer to stay in Deerfield Beach and commute!


----------



## Lynne G

To all those in the hurricane path, sending good thoughts and praying all are safe, and no damage to homes.  

Who knew so many want lunch out?  Waiting for food, and salad for me.  

Weather is gorgeous and got two of three errands ran.  

Yay, food here.  Later.

Charade, both kids colleges are closed for Labor Day.  Why little one is coming home Sunday, and leaving Monday.


----------



## Disxuni

@Pumpkin1172 Thanks for the wishes, sometimes I wish I was up north where it sounds like you are. I love the cold weather, but I'm sure like a lot of people up north get sick of it.

@Charade67 Yeah, a little west of 95 is actually where we're staying, which is better than being East of 95, especially when you're closer to the beach on that end. Glad it worked out for you and I'm sure you're glad to no longer deal with Miami heat, or hurricanes.

@Robo56 We stayed at the hotel last time and we went out, but not nearly as long as we'd been at home (we kept track of the house and it was out for six days). So, little time is better than that long of a time. Things might be different since it'll take awhile for it to pass, but crossing my fingers! I'm glad your place seems safe down here, I'm sure the couple will be fine. They got each other and probably have experienced this a lot.

@Sue M While your family seems to be in the path, but I'm sure your family is going to be a-okay. I'm assuming they're staying in and not evacuating?

@Lynne G Mmm... Food, that reminds me... Lunch time. Haha.


----------



## Sue M

Disxuni. Yes they are staying. I think that they’re far enough west of 95!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, no we only ever do direct flights. Never wanted to make the journey longer just to save a few bucks.......almost 10 hours plus the hours before at the airport are long enough......I agree, never considered going to Florida or anywhere with family......although my sister and brothers have never asked either.....nope vacations are for just us......

Sue, I’ve always been a last minute packer......I did try once to pack early, ended up unpacking to check what was there......so, day before is plenty of time.......

Robo.....glad you’re up in Indiana.....I thought you were still there......hope the home in Florida is ok. Hope your sister is ok too......such a worry for them. 


We have had a beautiful and warm day, but now clouds are rolling in and a little rain is hanging around.....

Had lovely lunch with friend, went on a little longer than planned.....but she’s the boss so that’s ok........she did get her order for Bath & Body in though......it’s a short list!

Quiet night tonight........up early for hair appointment tomorrow......nice way to spend 3 hours!


----------



## houseofthrees

Schumi ~ Hope all goes well with your flight schedule.



Pumpkin ~ Yes, fresh sheets are the best!  ((hugs)) on the upcoming weekend.  



Lynne ~ Happy belated Birthday to your baby!  Glad dorm life is going well for her.  



Squirlz ~ Oh my goodness, what a cutie!



Keisha ~ Looks like you guys are having a fabulous time!



Bethany ~ Ouch!  I am also terrified of the dentist.  So sweet of your DH to show up and sit with you!



I suppose I need  to also schedule a hair appointment before our trip.  I always do that but this one is sneaking up on me.  Since this will be our first trip without the kiddos (celebrating our 25th), I suppose I should at least put forth the effort to look nice, lol.  



Trying to get back into the fall schedule here and it has been crazy.  Our eldest just started her 1st year at MTSU & she is working there as well.  I am grateful that she decided to stay home instead of moving into the dorms, but since her car is not running at the moment, dorm life might have been a better option.  Our middlest has been promoted to shift leader at her job and is also dual enrolling at the local community college, so her schedule is busy….and she doesn’t drive yet.  Luckily, our youngest decided he wanted to take a season off from playing baseball.  I am not sure I could handle driving his sisters everywhere AND handling ballgames and practices.   We also have a side business that is completely booked for the next few months.  I think we are just figuring out how to get through day by day at the moment.  And since we didn’t have enough going, we decided to get a puppy.  Thinking we must thrive on crazy around here!!


----------



## Disxuni

One of my favorite things today was while in the Disney forums of people talking about Hurricane Dorian (and not thinking it's that serious, or being oblivious) was someone wrote about how they have to move their dates and how it's going to be impossible to get FOP FPs now.

I didn't say anything, but suddenly someone wrote along the lines of, "You're worried about your FPs!?!?!?!?!?!?!" It's a good thing I was working from home, because that made me laugh way too loudly. The stares I would have gotten in the office.


----------



## Charade67

Kind of bored this evening. Got the oil changed in the car and then took 2 shirts to alterations to see if she can fix the holes the cat put in them. Dh is watching the Motortrend channel. Ugh, how many car restoration shows do we need?

I just read that the Orlando International airport will be stopping flights as of 2 a.m. Monday.


----------



## macraven

OIA is closing commercial flights 2 am Monday
It’s on Twitter 

I haven’t  read back to see if this was already posted


----------



## macraven

I’m in a small town and went to pick up a carry out over an hour ago

What normally takes me 5 minutes, took 30

41 (Dixie highway) was packed, bumper to bumper.
It wasn’t until I got back home I realized peeps are traveling north out of Florida


----------



## Lynne G

House, I so remember having to be at 2 places at once, and the continuing mom taxi.  Yep, kids, no matter how old.  Nice to see ya post.

Mom, what’s for dinner.  Um, I have to get up, I suppose.

Scary for those that will be in the hurricane.  Let us hope it stays more and more out to sea.  And yes, fully expected the airport to close in the wee hours of Monday.  No need to risk any plane or people in landing and taking off in high winds.

I will never forget, a flight on a commercial plane, and I knew we were in trouble, as we were flying so much lower than the pilot let on. The stewards were so scared, they were in their seats right from the start of the flight.  As we came in for the landing, there were fire trucks, police and ambulances on the tarmac.  Seems when we successfully landed, we had very icy wings.  When we exited the plane, we had heard a sister flight had just crashed in the nearby airport. 

Yeah Mac. The I need to get out now, combined with normal Friday evening traffic, and more traffic and those out and about.  

Hmm, maybe that should be me,  Have to ask what in mood for.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> I’m in a small town and went to pick up a carry out over an hour ago
> 
> What normally takes me 5 minutes, took 30
> 
> 41 (Dixie highway) was packed, bumper to bumper.
> It wasn’t until I got back home I realized peeps are traveling north out of Florida


Crazy!  That’s a long drive north, but that’s where the hurricane is going isn’t it? 
Been glued to the news. One guy mentioned, have to think about how far you can get on a tank of gas, and what if you can’t get any more. Lots of stations are running out. 
How far up does Dixie go?  There’s a Dixie Hwy not far from where we stay in Deerfield.


----------



## macraven

Yea that’s the same Dixie highway!
I used to live on a border town between Illinois and Wisconsin 

I know where Deerfield is!

Had a few of my doctors practicing there when I lived up North 

Atlanta and Chattanooga fill up their hotels when peeps leave Florida during hurricanes
No rain for me where I am
But temps back in the 90’s tomorrow for the week
Today was only 89

On our 6:00 news this evening, story about how bumper to bumper is now

I’m a couple miles off of the highway 75

We have two major highways north to south, 75 and 95 on the east coast


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> Yea that’s the same Dixie highway!
> I used to live on a border town between Illinois and Wisconsin
> 
> I know where Deerfield is!
> 
> Had a few of my doctors practicing there when I lived up North
> 
> Atlanta and Chattanooga fill up their hotels when peeps leave Florida during hurricanes
> No rain for me where I am
> But temps back in the 90’s tomorrow for the week
> Today was only 89
> 
> On our 6:00 news this evening, story about how bumper to bumper is now
> 
> I’m a couple miles off of the highway 75
> 
> We have two major highways north to south, 75 and 95 on the east coast


Sorry, I get lazy. Should have said Deerfield Beach, Fla. it’s just a tad south of Boca Raton


----------



## Sue M

Alaska Airlines now offering travel waiver 

*ORLANDO INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT TO CEASE OPERATIONS AT 2 AM MONDAY, SEPTEMBER 2, 2019 FOR HURRICANE DORIAN*


----------



## Squirlz

Sue M said:


> Interesting about the goat milk formula!
> I want a Kona. I have a Hyundai Sonata and every time I go for service I eye them. Last time I took a pic of the Kona with phone and sent it to the husband telling him I decided to trade mine in for that one!


I knew literally nothing about the Kona before we found this.  Turns out it is ranked #1 of 17 Subcompact Crossovers by Car and Driver magazine.  I believe it...it really is nice!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, I know neighbors that moved to Deerfield Beach.  Small world, Sue.  My cousin is in Port St. Lucie, so I am hoping she goes inland, or flew back where I am. I also know a retired coworker is in Ft. L, and can see the cruise ships from his balcony.  I hope he stays safe too. 

Did go out to eat, burgers, onion rings and oh so many fries.  My meal was free, as birthday treat.  Even nicer bill, and now full.  DH even said if we wanted dessert.  Um, no.  May make a cup of coffee, now at home, beached.  It is a beautiful night, and lots of traffic around, and the family restaurant was packed, even with us arriving around 6:45. Warm out, even after sunset, and have heard my AC on again, starting around mid afternoon.  Tomorrow will be the nicest of the weekend.  Hmm, maybe older one will humor me, and so the zoo.  

Ah, when relaxing, a what to view on the screen.  Have a restful night.  And so happy, it is only Saturday tomorrow. Ahh.


----------



## Monykalyn

Disxuni said:


> I will need luck today


 Hope the day ended up being a good one!


Bethany10 said:


> Dentist didn't feel the damage was permanent, and that i got off lucky. Soft foods for the next few weeks


 Glad no permanent damage. Sweet DH!



Sue M said:


> I haven’t heard anything about evacuating for my mom. She lives in an assisted living facility and I know she gets the best of care. She’s further away from the coast


 Hoping she is OK! Is Dorian moving more along coast?


houseofthrees said:


> Thinking we must thrive on crazy around here!!


 Oh yeah sounds familiar! Grandma has given each of the girls a car when they turn 16-her old car. While I worry about them driving, I have to say it is nice not having to act as chauffeur all the time! My 16 yo schedule is crazy-She is chief mentor (like a role model/tutor/leader), writing center tutor, involved in GSA (or some such initials-Gay-straight alliance), started a Harry Potter club this year, is in Marching Band, and is on a Robotics team. Senior this year too. I see her for a few minutes each day LOL.


Lynne G said:


> Mom, what’s for dinner. Um, I have to get up, I suppose.


 Hope that means you are feeling better!


Lynne G said:


> I will never forget, a flight on a commercial plane, and I knew we were in trouble, as we were flying so much lower than the pilot let on. The stewards were so scared, they were in their seats right from the start of the flight. As we came in for the landing, there were fire trucks, police and ambulances on the tarmac. Seems when we successfully landed, we had very icy wings. When we exited the plane, we had heard a sister flight had just crashed in the nearby airport.


 OMG that is scary!! 
Been a friday from HE dbl hockey sticks. State survey was still in the home I was at today (should have exited today but coming back Tuesday), son forgot his instrument at school despite multiple warnings to NOT forget it(he has an assignment he has to do at home due Tuesday 8 am), DH is out of town so couldn't run him back to school and middle kid was home but being stubborn about running him back to school-which led to him having a breakdown etc. Finally told both of them that instrument better be in the house when I get home or they'd better run away as they wouldn't want to be there when I get home. As it is middle is grounded other than school activities, and son lost his computer and phone until monday.  Princess Tiana has been pulled out of nesting box 3 times since I've been home -went to pull her out again and set her on roosting bar and threatened her with stew pot. And my personal computer that I also use for some work crapped out again-new computer but has some flaw that gives me a blue screen and won't restart. IF force a shutdown then it won't restart/turn on unless battery disconnected-which is like doing brain surgery on this model. Been so annoyed I made a martini and haven't felt like drinking it. Oh and lost my debit card.

OK rant over. Saturday will be better. I probably need to go to bed and wake up on a better side


----------



## Lynne G

Oh MonyK, what a day you have had.  Relax, almost over, and hope your weekend is stellar.  Yeah, siblings can be so mean to each other.  Yeah, older one gave me grief when asked to take something to little one at school.  And funny, naughty chicken.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone!! It is warmer here today and sunny. I have been busy watching the storm stuff. Hoping everyone

 Tomorrow Brian has to fix the roof so it will be clam strip Saturday night (nice special they have).

I just got through with some of my family in Florida. They are on the west coast but still preparing for the worst. Now I have to get ahold of my other side of the family.

Off to finish stuff. Have a good night!


----------



## macraven

Sue M said:


> Sorry, I get lazy. Should have said Deerfield Beach, Fla. it’s just a tad south of Boca Raton



You had me giggling....
Yes, Deerfield and Deerfield Beach are in opposite directions....

I've been trying to call relatives that live in Ocala, Flagler Beach and Jacksonville.
Guess they are somewhere safe as they are not answering their phones today.


----------



## macraven

Monykalyn said:


> Been a friday from HE dbl hockey sticks. State survey was still in the home I was at today (should have exited today but coming back Tuesday), son forgot his instrument at school despite multiple warnings to NOT forget it(he has an assignment he has to do at home due Tuesday 8 am), DH is out of town so couldn't run him back to school and middle kid was home but being stubborn about running him back to school-which led to him having a breakdown etc. Finally told both of them that instrument better be in the house when I get home or they'd better run away as they wouldn't want to be there when I get home. As it is middle is grounded other than school activities, and son lost his computer and phone until monday.  Princess Tiana has been pulled out of nesting box 3 times since I've been home -went to pull her out again and set her on roosting bar and threatened her with stew pot. And my personal computer that I also use for some work crapped out again-new computer but has some flaw that gives me a blue screen and won't restart. IF force a shutdown then it won't restart/turn on unless battery disconnected-which is like doing brain surgery on this model. Been so annoyed I made a martini and haven't felt like drinking it. Oh and lost my debit card.
> 
> OK rant over. Saturday will be better. I probably need to go to bed and wake up on a better side



I can't top that......
You win the mom of the year prize 
I always caved


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> And funny, naughty chicken.


 Usually she makes me laugh but she must have sensed I wasn't in a good mood the last time and barely growled at me. Of course it was dark and she was 1/2 asleep. And she was in box furthest from door, so had to go out of coop, open nesting box area, carry her back and the reach alllllll the way to end of bar (there is a very definite pecking order on the roosting bar!!) to put her up. The other ladies were upset about all the shenanigans too-I am lucky my Diva Ellie didn't peck my face as my eyeball was right against her beak with me reaching in. Maybe they heard the stew pot threat....


bobbie68 said:


> I just got through with some of my family in Florida. They are on the west coast but still preparing for the worst. Now I have to get ahold of my other side of the family


 Hope all is well. Dh's oldest, son in law and grandson are in Jacksonville. Son in law works in corporate Home Depot-and a few years ago got a bunch of generators and sold to employees at cost. They will evac if needed, but are set otherwise.


macraven said:


> I can't top that......
> You win the mom of the year prize
> I always caved


 mac-I am so annoyed and done with their bickering it ain't funny. However I do usually give the option of "earning" privileges back a bit early-usually involving lengthy chores I hate doing-without one complaint or fighting or it starts over. When the girls were younger I had the cleanest blinds and baseboards in the city!
I'm much more of a softy with the hens-I threaten with stew pot all the time. Although tonight was sorta close to meaning it


----------



## Sue M

Squirlz said:


> I knew literally nothing about the Kona before we found this.  Turns out it is ranked #1 of 17 Subcompact Crossovers by Car and Driver magazine.  I believe it...it really is nice!


I think Hyundai puts out a very good product. I’ve had my Sonata 10 yrs and nothing has gone wrong with it. Just routine maintenance. 


Lynne G said:


> Ooh, I know neighbors that moved to Deerfield Beach.  Small world, Sue.  My cousin is in Port St. Lucie, so I am hoping she goes inland, or flew back where I am. I also know a retired coworker is in Ft. L, and can see the cruise ships from his balcony.  I hope he stays safe too.
> 
> Did go out to eat, burgers, onion rings and oh so many fries.  My meal was free, as birthday treat.  Even nicer bill, and now full.  DH even said if we wanted dessert.  Um, no.  May make a cup of coffee, now at home, beached.  It is a beautiful night, and lots of traffic around, and the family restaurant was packed, even with us arriving around 6:45. Warm out, even after sunset, and have heard my AC on again, starting around mid afternoon.  Tomorrow will be the nicest of the weekend.  Hmm, maybe older one will humor me, and so the zoo.
> 
> Ah, when relaxing, a what to view on the screen.  Have a restful night.  And so happy, it is only Saturday tomorrow. Ahh.


It is a small world. My parents have lived in S. Florida over 40 yrs. my dad passed away over 30 yrs ago so mom has been there by herself. They lived in N. Miami Beach, my brother went to high school there. The condo backed onto Biscayne Bay. I loved that place. Then mom moved to Coconut Creek, now she’s in a Home in Coral Springs. 
When I come to see her I prefer to be on the ocean so I stay in Deerfield Beach. I think your co-worker by the cruise port is in the evac zone. I hope he does!  
Lol, Port St. Lucie is our Turnpike pit stop when we drive up to Orlando!  

Sounds like the burger was good. That’s what we’re having tomorrow. By brother-in-laws request!


----------



## Sue M

@Monykalyn yikes you’ve had a day   Sounds like my youngest daughter, could tell her not to forget something and in 5 min it’s forgotten.
My mom is in an assisted living home and she’s far enough west it should be ok. I spoke with the owner of the home today, needed some reassurance. She told me they’re ready, shutters up, lots of food, and they have a generator. 
Oh those chickens!  The stew pot had me laughing. 

Mac & Bobbie, I’ve been making contact with everyone in Florida too. I have my mom & 2 cousins in northern Broward, and friend in Tampa. It’s hard not to worry!


----------



## Lynne G

Small world again, Sue.  My grandparents lived in Miami, Coral Gables area, since my DM was 15.  They left my DM here, with her older DSis.  My GF died there, then GM moved to Ft. L until my DM had to bring her back here, as she needed daily care.  I spent many a summer, as a kid on Miami beaches, and fishing with my GF off the bridges around the city.   

Time for gas in my car and DH’s truck.  Wish my darn state would lower taxes, we are about 10 cents higher than the national average.  Boo.  

Later, and Happy Saturday!


----------



## macraven

Jim Cantore is in Stuart 
He usually goes where the action is

My parents always stayed in Stuart did a week as they stayed with one of their siblings there 
They did an annual drive to see relatives each winter
I went some years with them as relatives down in Florida had pools
Swimming in the winter was fun 

Did not do grocery shopping yesterday so that is my errand to do today

Going to read up and be current for hhn news today 

Hope lol the homies are doing fine and have a relaxing weekend!


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 





Morning Lynne 



Disxuni said:


> I'm glad your place seems safe down here, I'm sure the couple will be fine. They got each other and probably have experienced this a lot.



My older neighbors are originally from Vermont. This will be their first major hurricane. I always like to make sure our elderly in our community are safe. They are made of tuff stock for sure. Just sorry I can’t be there to help all those in need right now.

All the shutters are up in our community. They have set up a group of residents who will be checking on those who choose to stay in there homes if mandatory evacuations are required. Will hand it to our HOA they have been very organized about getting information out to all the homeowners in the community.

This is one of those occasions when I wished our home was west of 95, but that’s not the case.

Sending out prayers and good wishes to all family and friends in Florida.  Everyone is as prepared as they can be.

Still praying this hurricane turns and heads out to sea.




Disxuni said:


> I didn't say anything, but suddenly someone wrote along the lines of, "You're worried about your FPs!?!?!?!?!?!?!" It's a good thing I was working from home, because that made me laugh way too loudly. The stares I would have gotten in the office.



I try to temper those things with a bit of mercy. I know everyone in harms way sees the irony in someone worrying about their vacation, when so many have so much to loose, but i’am guessing lots of folks have probably done significant planning and spent a lot of money trying to plan their vacations. To them they can’t see outside of their bubble to see anything else right now. That’s ok.

Again homes can be rebuilt, vacations can be replanned. Lives are what matter the most.



Lynne G said:


> My cousin is in Port St. Lucie, so I am hoping she goes inland, or flew back where I am. I also know a retired coworker is in Ft. L, and can see the cruise ships from his balcony. I hope he stays safe too.



Our town is not far from Port St. Lucie. I hope your cousin and friend are safe.




Monykalyn said:


> My 16 yo schedule is crazy-She is chief mentor (like a role model/tutor/leader), writing center tutor, involved in GSA (or some such initials-Gay-straight alliance), started a Harry Potter club this year, is in Marching Band, and is on a Robotics team. Senior this year too. I see her for a few minutes each day LOL.



Wow.....sounds like she is a incredibly busy young lady.




Monykalyn said:


> Princess Tiana has been pulled out of nesting box 3 times since I've been home -went to pull her out again and set her on roosting bar and threatened her with stew pot.



LOL....That made me laugh.




Monykalyn said:


> Oh and lost my debit card



Hope you find your card.


----------



## Monykalyn

SAturday and need to get moving.
Love the wake up to Saturday memes/funnies. 
Already gave the under the weather hen her antibiotic (the other hens jealous she got it in yogurt), and pulled the Princess out of the box (twice). Isolating her today to try to break her for good. I think she is losing weight as she won't eat unless we pull her out and block her from going back in.  Need to run into town to drop box off at Fed Ex and then to feed store to get some straw and clean the coop. Then clean the house so can relax rest of weekend. Probably a grocery stop too. 
Robo, Dixi hope your homes and friends and family are safe and storm continues a curve out to sea. Have friends in Carolina and Virgina so hoping the storm misses them too.
And got news a friend of ours from college, one of DH's fraternity brothers and someone we hung out with alot-died of massive heart attack last night. Several couples (we were invited but couldn't make timing work) from college years were to go on cruise together next month (originally to Cuba but obviously that changed). Very unexpected. DH has spotty wifi/internet at his dad's "farm" (where they go hunting) and not sure if he knows yet. 

Coffee gone, time to get moving.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

making a quick pop in before I start my day.  Wanting to check in and see how everyone is doing with the hurricane coming in.  Sounds like everyone is as prepared as they can be.

Monk...sounds like a busy household.  The sibling fighting, that can gt tiresome.  I am very lucky,  my boys get along very well.  Rarely do they fight.  If the youngest one would ever get mad at the older one, and use his strength, he would snap him in two.  But my youngest is the biggest teddy bear, but built like a brick house.  He's a solid boy, would be a great blocker fr football, but he is just not that type of kid.  Your chicken stories never fail to make me giggle - the warnings of the stew pot 

Well, coffee is done, need to get myself into the shower, head into work ( second job ) where I haven't had a shift since Aug 10 then head out to the lake to help sort and decide what things I want to keep of mom's things. 

Stay safe everyone and have a good day!!!


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Small world again, Sue.  My grandparents lived in Miami, Coral Gables area, since my DM was 15.  They left my DM here, with her older DSis.  My GF died there, then GM moved to Ft. L until my DM had to bring her back here, as she needed daily care.  I spent many a summer, as a kid on Miami beaches, and fishing with my GF off the bridges around the city.
> 
> Time for gas in my car and DH’s truck.  Wish my darn state would lower taxes, we are about 10 cents higher than the national average.  Boo.
> 
> Later, and Happy Saturday!


Coral Gables is a beautiful area!  I haven’t been down to Miami since mom moved from N. Miami Beach.  I tried to get my mom to move closer to me, maybe Washington state since its only a 45 min drive to border but she never wanted to.  
The average gas price here is $1.45/litre so that’s about $5.80/gallon. Ugh


Monykalyn said:


> SAturday and need to get moving.
> Love the wake up to Saturday memes/funnies.
> Already gave the under the weather hen her antibiotic (the other hens jealous she got it in yogurt), and pulled the Princess out of the box (twice). Isolating her today to try to break her for good. I think she is losing weight as she won't eat unless we pull her out and block her from going back in.  Need to run into town to drop box off at Fed Ex and then to feed store to get some straw and clean the coop. Then clean the house so can relax rest of weekend. Probably a grocery stop too.
> Robo, Dixi hope your homes and friends and family are safe and storm continues a curve out to sea. Have friends in Carolina and Virgina so hoping the storm misses them too.
> And got news a friend of ours from college, one of DH's fraternity brothers and someone we hung out with alot-died of massive heart attack last night. Several couples (we were invited but couldn't make timing work) from college years were to go on cruise together next month (originally to Cuba but obviously that changed). Very unexpected. DH has spotty wifi/internet at his dad's "farm" (where they go hunting) and not sure if he knows yet.
> 
> Coffee gone, time to get moving.


So sorry, what sad news.


----------



## Sue M

Robo56 said:


> Good morning Sans family
> 
> 
> My older neighbors are originally from Vermont. This will be their first major hurricane. I always like to make sure our elderly in our community are safe. They are made of tuff stock for sure. Just sorry I can’t be there to help all those in need right now.
> 
> All the shutters are up in our community. They have set up a group of residents who will be checking on those who choose to stay in there homes if mandatory evacuations are required. Will hand it to our HOA they have been very organized about getting information out to all the homeowners in the community.
> 
> This is one of those occasions when I wished our home was east of 95, but that’s not the case.
> 
> Sending out prayers and good wishes to all family and friends in Florida.  Everyone is as prepared as they can be.
> 
> Still praying this hurricane turns and heads out to sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to temper those things with a bit of mercy. I know everyone in harms way sees the irony in someone worrying about their vacation, when so many have so much to loose, but i’am guessing lots of folks have probably done significant planning and spent a lot of money trying to plan their vacations. To them they can’t see outside of their bubble to see anything else right now. That’s ok.


I think you mean west of 95?  lol! When I go to Florida my direction is all messed up. I’m used to thinking of ocean being west, but in Florida it’s east!

I’m not even reading the Dis hurricane threads. Some people are being quite mean berating people for coming, and telling them to stay home and leave the hotels for evacuees. 

I smell bacon!  Time for breakfast & coffee!


----------



## macraven

Sue M said:


> I think you mean west of 95?  lol! When I go to Florida my direction is all messed up. I’m used to thinking of ocean being west, but in Florida it’s east!



Note to self:
Do not let SueM be our bus driver when we head to schumi’s for breakfast bacon


----------



## cam757

Jumping into the SANS community a bit late. I'm an occassional poster but read fairly regularly. I'll take the guest house by the pool if that is okay. 

Mac- I lived in Stuart for 2 years when I was a kid. My aunt owned a flower shop, Stuart Flowers and Gifts for about 20 years. Still have family there and all along the east coast of Fl.  I am watching the storm closely and keeping everyone in the path of the storm in my prayers. 

We are in SE Virginia. Path is looking a lot like Matthew so we are watching it closely.

Beautiful day in Virginia today. Low 80s. Time to get moving now but The Office marathon keeps pulling me back to the couch.


----------



## macraven

To our newest homie

cam757

It’s about time you joined in here, we’ve been waiting for youse !

Hope you are spared from cousin Dorian
I do remember Mathew and where it hit

Stay with us and chat about anything on your mind

I have great memories of being in Stuart, Ft Pierce and the cities north of it
Yearly family reunions were great in Florida

So hope no hurricane actions hit you in SE VA


----------



## macraven

Cam, forgot to say the guest house by the pool is 10,000 sq feet and includes a private pool and staffed bar

the homies will visit you many times a day at your suite
It’s an ideal location with all the thrills included


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Note to self:
> Do not let SueM be our bus driver when we head to schumi’s for breakfast bacon



Lol........breakfast is on offer tomorrow morning.......have 8 coming for brunch, so a few more isn’t a problem....... And thanks again for the heads up........




cam757 said:


> Jumping into the SANS community a bit late. I'm an occassional poster but read fairly regularly. I'll take the guest house by the pool if that is okay.
> 
> Mac- I lived in Stuart for 2 years when I was a kid. My aunt owned a flower shop, Stuart Flowers and Gifts for about 20 years. Still have family there and all along the east coast of Fl.  I am watching the storm closely and keeping everyone in the path of the storm in my prayers.
> 
> We are in SE Virginia. Path is looking a lot like Matthew so we are watching it closely.
> 
> Beautiful day in Virginia today. Low 80s. Time to get moving now but The Office marathon keeps pulling me back to the couch.



Hey cam.......good to see you here.......

(mac......cam is a lovely poster on my trip report.......)

Welcome along.......and good choice on the pool house...... Hope you enjoy it here.....and good wishes Dorian goes the other way and misses you!!!



Been a funny old weekend.........but all is good!!

Our flight Tuesday was finally cancelled, as we knew it would be......but, we are booked on the flight for Thursday 5th........and we still managed to get Premium seats too.....happy about that! 

Everything else sorted, will no doubt regale the whole story in the trip report.......but it’s been interesting for us!! 

Folks are saying the hurricane might miss......well, I hope it does miss everybody and heads back out to sea.......but even if it does,  after speaking to our friend at the hotel, I’m happy with our choice to switch. And we get a few extra days with Kyle.........losing two days is nothing......we still have 27 nights in Orlando..........

Dull morning today, but spent almost three hours in the salon.......I actually really love my hair this time!! There is a new stylist, wow is she nosy!! Very abrupt for someone I just met.......gave her the “mind your own business” look a couple of times. Hate nosy people. Don’t think she’ll last. My stylist wasn’t impressed with her questions either. 

But, sun is shining, and it’s beautiful.....very breezy though......

I’m sure I had something else to ramble about.......I forget. 

Tonight is Chinese take out........and wine! 

Happy Saturday........


----------



## Charade67

Happy Saturday. Today will probably be a day of college football. It’s almost time for dh’s school to play. He’s at the gym right now, so I’m watching some of the hurricane coverage. I’m praying that all off my Florida friends stay safe. 



houseofthrees said:


> Trying to get back into the fall schedule here and it has been crazy. Our eldest just started her 1st year at MTSU & she is working there as well. I am grateful that she decided to stay home instead of moving into the dorms, but since her car is not running at the moment, dorm life might have been a better option. Our middlest has been promoted to shift leader at her job and is also dual enrolling at the local community college, so her schedule is busy….and she doesn’t drive yet. Luckily, our youngest decided he wanted to take a season off from playing baseball. I am not sure I could handle driving his sisters everywhere AND handling ballgames and practices. We also have a side business that is completely booked for the next few months. I think we are just figuring out how to get through day by day at the moment. And since we didn’t have enough going, we decided to get a puppy. Thinking we must thrive on crazy around here!!


 Welcome back. You sound very busy. One of the reasons we insisted on B living in the dorm is because she doesn’t drive yet either.  Congrats on the puppy. Do you have pictures to share?



Lynne G said:


> I will never forget, a flight on a commercial plane, and I knew we were in trouble, as we were flying so much lower than the pilot let on. The stewards were so scared, they were in their seats right from the start of the flight. As we came in for the landing, there were fire trucks, police and ambulances on the tarmac. Seems when we successfully landed, we had very icy wings. When we exited the plane, we had heard a sister flight had just crashed in the nearby airport.


 That is too scary. I hate to fly, and that might have turned me off flying forever. 



Monykalyn said:


> Oh yeah sounds familiar! Grandma has given each of the girls a car when they turn 16-her old car. While I worry about them driving, I have to say it is nice not having to act as chauffeur all the time! My 16 yo schedule is crazy-She is chief mentor (like a role model/tutor/leader), writing center tutor, involved in GSA (or some such initials-Gay-straight alliance), started a Harry Potter club this year, is in Marching Band, and is on a Robotics team. Senior this year too. I see her for a few minutes each day LOL.


 That made me tired just reading it. I’m amazed at how some students are able to do so much.



Monykalyn said:


> Been a friday from HE dbl hockey sticks. State survey was still in the home I was at today (should have exited today but coming back Tuesday), son forgot his instrument at school despite multiple warnings to NOT forget it(he has an assignment he has to do at home due Tuesday 8 am), DH is out of town so couldn't run him back to school and middle kid was home but being stubborn about running him back to school-which led to him having a breakdown etc. Finally told both of them that instrument better be in the house when I get home or they'd better run away as they wouldn't want to be there when I get home. As it is middle is grounded other than school activities, and son lost his computer and phone until monday. Princess Tiana has been pulled out of nesting box 3 times since I've been home -went to pull her out again and set her on roosting bar and threatened her with stew pot. And my personal computer that I also use for some work crapped out again-new computer but has some flaw that gives me a blue screen and won't restart. IF force a shutdown then it won't restart/turn on unless battery disconnected-which is like doing brain surgery on this model. Been so annoyed I made a martini and haven't felt like drinking it. Oh and lost my debit card.


 Sounds like you could use a little vacation away from the kids. Hope you found the debit card. 



Monykalyn said:


> Son in law works in corporate Home Depot-


 I used to work there in their accounting department. That was so long ago. 



macraven said:


> Did not do grocery shopping yesterday so that is my errand to do today


 I need to do that too. I have no idea what to buy. I’m still getting used to cooking for just 2. 



Monykalyn said:


> And got news a friend of ours from college, one of DH's fraternity brothers and someone we hung out with alot-died of massive heart attack last night. Several couples (we were invited but couldn't make timing work) from college years were to go on cruise together next month (originally to Cuba but obviously that changed). Very unexpected. DH has spotty wifi/internet at his dad's "farm" (where they go hunting) and not sure if he knows yet.


 SO sorry to hear that.



Sue M said:


> I think you mean west of 95? lol! When I go to Florida my direction is all messed up. I’m used to thinking of ocean being west, but in Florida it’s east!


 Well, if you keep going far enough west you will hit the ocean again. 



cam757 said:


> We are in SE Virginia. Path is looking a lot like Matthew so we are watching it closely.


 Welcome cam. I live in central VA.

Just heard the garage door. Dh is home and it’s time for Florida State football.  Ugh.


----------



## Charade67

Schumi snuck in while I was posting. I was wondering what would happen with your trip. Nice that you will only be losing 2 days.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 431342
> 
> View attachment 431343
> 
> Morning Lynne
> 
> 
> 
> My older neighbors are originally from Vermont. This will be their first major hurricane. I always like to make sure our elderly in our community are safe. They are made of tuff stock for sure. Just sorry I can’t be there to help all those in need right now.
> 
> All the shutters are up in our community. They have set up a group of residents who will be checking on those who choose to stay in there homes if mandatory evacuations are required. Will hand it to our HOA they have been very organized about getting information out to all the homeowners in the community.
> 
> This is one of those occasions when I wished our home was east of 95, but that’s not the case.
> 
> Sending out prayers and good wishes to all family and friends in Florida.  Everyone is as prepared as they can be.
> 
> Still praying this hurricane turns and heads out to sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to temper those things with a bit of mercy. I know everyone in harms way sees the irony in someone worrying about their vacation, when so many have so much to loose, but i’am guessing lots of folks have probably done significant planning and spent a lot of money trying to plan their vacations. To them they can’t see outside of their bubble to see anything else right now. That’s ok.
> 
> Again homes can be rebuilt, vacations can be replanned. Lives are what matter the most.
> 
> 
> 
> Our town is not far from Port St. Lucie. I hope your cousin and friend are safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.....sounds like she is a incredibly busy young lady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....That made me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you find your card.



Continued good wishes Robo for your home neighbourhood.......hopefully it’ll blow the other way......we can but hope........




Monykalyn said:


> SAturday and need to get moving.
> Love the wake up to Saturday memes/funnies.
> Already gave the under the weather hen her antibiotic (the other hens jealous she got it in yogurt), and pulled the Princess out of the box (twice). Isolating her today to try to break her for good. I think she is losing weight as she won't eat unless we pull her out and block her from going back in.  Need to run into town to drop box off at Fed Ex and then to feed store to get some straw and clean the coop. Then clean the house so can relax rest of weekend. Probably a grocery stop too.
> Robo, Dixi hope your homes and friends and family are safe and storm continues a curve out to sea. Have friends in Carolina and Virgina so hoping the storm misses them too.
> And got news a friend of ours from college, one of DH's fraternity brothers and someone we hung out with alot-died of massive heart attack last night. Several couples (we were invited but couldn't make timing work) from college years were to go on cruise together next month (originally to Cuba but obviously that changed). Very unexpected. DH has spotty wifi/internet at his dad's "farm" (where they go hunting) and not sure if he knows yet.
> 
> Coffee gone, time to get moving.



I’m so sorry MonyK. News like that is never good, especially when it was so unexpected. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> making a quick pop in before I start my day.  Wanting to check in and see how everyone is doing with the hurricane coming in.  Sounds like everyone is as prepared as they can be.
> 
> Monk...sounds like a busy household.  The sibling fighting, that can gt tiresome.  I am very lucky,  my boys get along very well.  Rarely do they fight.  If the youngest one would ever get mad at the older one, and use his strength, he would snap him in two.  But my youngest is the biggest teddy bear, but built like a brick house.  He's a solid boy, would be a great blocker fr football, but he is just not that type of kid.  Your chicken stories never fail to make me giggle - the warnings of the stew pot
> 
> Well, coffee is done, need to get myself into the shower, head into work ( second job ) where I haven't had a shift since Aug 10 then head out to the lake to help sort and decide what things I want to keep of mom's things.
> 
> Stay safe everyone and have a good day!!!



Best wishes for this weekend.........hope it’s not too much a drain on your emotions........


Charade.....thanks.......it was inevitable, and really with such a long trip it’s not too big a loss! Enjoy your football day! Lots of snacks......


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, after flying in every thing from a 4 seat turbo prop, to a double decker jet one, not much stops me from flying.  I could tell some more stories, and very happy to say, I am here, unhurt from all the stuff that happened to me when flying.  Have fun snacking and having a quiet house.  

MonyK, so sad to hear about friend.  Too young to pass away, and hope he did not suffer.  Sounds like way too much on your plate, lately.  Relax, put feet up, and have a drink in hand tonight. I had to laugh, chicken dinner threat.  Yeah, that is what my neighbor thought he would have when hens stopped laying eggs.  Um, she gave names to them all, and told him, they are not for dinner in so many words.  So, no threat from him when hens misbehave.  

New toaster is plugged in, so hoping all don’t let this one overheat.  

A beautiful, sunny day.  No zoo, but errands ran, and a quick stop for a cinnamon bun and coffee.  Little one does not like cinnamon, so it is nice to have older one with me, as he enjoys that treat.  Those buns need to be eaten by more than one person, as they are so rich in taste, and sweet.  

Thinking bbq chicken for dinner.  Bought tortillas, and shredded pepper jack cheese.  

Sending lots of thoughts to keep Dorian further and further, far out to sea.  Praying all that are in the hurricane’s effects, are safe, and property is not damaged. 

Tea, why yes.  

And Schumi, Chinese take out sounds like a perfect Saturday dinner, and happy you could reschedule all, with understanding travel services you are using.  And how nice, same kind of seats for the trip, still.  And woot!  Still a month to enjoy that Florida sun, and lots of HHN fun.


----------



## Robo56

Monykalyn said:


> And got news a friend of ours from college, one of DH's fraternity brothers and someone we hung out with alot-died of massive heart attack last night. Several couples (we were invited but couldn't make timing work) from college years were to go on cruise together next month (originally to Cuba but obviously that changed). Very unexpected. DH has spotty wifi/internet at his dad's "farm" (where they go hunting) and not sure if he knows yet



Monyk so sorry to hear of you and your husband’s friend passing. So very sad.




Sue M said:


> The average gas price here is $1.45/litre so that’s about $5.80/gallon. Ugh



That’s a lot for a gallon of gas.....I paid $ 2.24 a gallon last week.



Sue M said:


> I think you mean west of 95? lol! When I go to Florida my direction is all messed up. I’m used to thinking of ocean being west, but in Florida it’s east!



Yep....west of 95 is what I meant.  It’s a wonder I know which way to walk today. I posted early this morning when I got up. Mind on other things for sure.




Sue M said:


> I’m not even reading the Dis hurricane threads. Some people are being quite mean berating people for coming, and telling them to stay home and leave the hotels for evacuees.



Yep....better not to get embroiled in hostile posting situations. No one wins.




cam757 said:


> Jumping into the SANS community a bit late. I'm an occassional poster but read fairly regularly. I'll take the guest house by the pool if that is okay.



Welcome cam757



schumigirl said:


> Folks are saying the hurricane might miss......well, I hope it does miss everybody and heads back out to sea.......but even if it does, after speaking to our friend at the hotel, I’m happy with our choice to switch. And we get a few extra days with Kyle.........losing two days is nothing......we still have 27 nights in Orlando..........



I’am glad to hear you have all your rearrangements for the trip sorted. Even if postponed by a couple of days you will have plenty of time for a great trip once you get there.




schumigirl said:


> Tonight is Chinese take out........and wine!



I think I will pull out that bottle of wine we have chilling in the refrigerator tonight. Thanks for the idea Schumi.




schumigirl said:


> Continued good wishes Robo for your home neighbourhood.......hopefully it’ll blow the other way......we can but hope........



Thank you Schumi....from your lips to Gods ears dear lady


----------



## Charade67

Florida State just lost. Dh will be in a foul mood for the rest of the day. Thankfully he is leaving to go to the university to watch his/B’s school live.  I will now get to have a quite evening.


----------



## macraven

It's hot here today.
All week it will be in the 90's

This is not a complaint.......I could still be living up North and have the furnace running in mid September

I can handle hot weather over cold anytime!

I never did get out of the house today for picking up some groceries....
There is always tomorrow.......lol

I have Florida on my mind and pray that all stay safe.
It was good that information about the hurricane was given out days in advance so residents could make plans to relocate to safer quarters.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Charade, after flying in every thing from a 4 seat turbo prop, to a double decker jet one, not much stops me from flying.  I could tell some more stories, and very happy to say, I am here, unhurt from all the stuff that happened to me when flying.  Have fun snacking and having a quiet house.
> 
> MonyK, so sad to hear about friend.  Too young to pass away, and hope he did not suffer.  Sounds like way too much on your plate, lately.  Relax, put feet up, and have a drink in hand tonight. I had to laugh, chicken dinner threat.  Yeah, that is what my neighbor thought he would have when hens stopped laying eggs.  Um, she gave names to them all, and told him, they are not for dinner in so many words.  So, no threat from him when hens misbehave.
> 
> New toaster is plugged in, so hoping all don’t let this one overheat.
> 
> A beautiful, sunny day.  No zoo, but errands ran, and a quick stop for a cinnamon bun and coffee.  Little one does not like cinnamon, so it is nice to have older one with me, as he enjoys that treat.  Those buns need to be eaten by more than one person, as they are so rich in taste, and sweet.
> 
> Thinking bbq chicken for dinner.  Bought tortillas, and shredded pepper jack cheese.
> 
> Sending lots of thoughts to keep Dorian further and further, far out to sea.  Praying all that are in the hurricane’s effects, are safe, and property is not damaged.
> 
> Tea, why yes.
> 
> And Schumi, Chinese take out sounds like a perfect Saturday dinner, and happy you could reschedule all, with understanding travel services you are using.  And how nice, same kind of seats for the trip, still.  And woot!  Still a month to enjoy that Florida sun, and lots of HHN fun.



Thanks Lynne......Yes, we don't ponder on two days......I feel so sad for folks who`ve had to cancel altogether. That`s so hard to do. I consider us very lucky to get a replacement flight so soon and keep Premium seats, I did tell Tom I`d take any seat that was available. 
Chinese was lovely......but....it had a little MSG in it...….had some palps for an hour or so after. Gone now though. 
Hope you enjoy your new toaster...….cinnamon bun as a snack and barbecue chicken sound good!!! 




Robo56 said:


> Monyk so sorry to hear of you and your husband’s friend passing. So very sad.
> That’s a lot for a gallon of gas.....I paid $ 2.24 a gallon last week.
> Yep....west of 95 is what I meant.  It’s a wonder I know which way to walk today. I posted early this morning when I got up. Mind on other things for sure.
> Yep....better not to get embroiled in hostile posting situations. No one wins.
> Welcome cam757
> I’am glad to hear you have all your rearrangements for the trip sorted. Even if postponed by a couple of days you will have plenty of time for a great trip once you get there.
> I think I will pull out that bottle of wine we have chilling in the refrigerator tonight. Thanks for the idea Schumi.
> 
> Thank you Schumi....from your lips to Gods ears dear lady



Enjoy that wine Robo…….I`m having a very nice South African Chardonnay.....never tried this one before, it arrived a month or so ago......and it is lovely!!! Would order another load of this! 




Charade67 said:


> Florida State just lost. Dh will be in a foul mood for the rest of the day. Thankfully he is leaving to go to the university to watch his/B’s school live.  I will now get to have a quite evening.



Enjoy that quiet evening.......join all of us in a glass of something nice....



macraven said:


> It's hot here today.
> All week it will be in the 90's
> 
> This is not a complaint.......I could still be living up North and have the furnace running in mid September
> 
> I can handle hot weather over cold anytime!
> 
> I never did get out of the house today for picking up some groceries....
> There is always tomorrow.......lol
> 
> I have Florida on my mind and pray that all stay safe.
> It was good that information about the hurricane was given out days in advance so residents could make plans to relocate to safer quarters.



Enjoy that heat mac.....you do right...you had many a bad winter and summer too in Chicago.....Sunday is a better day for grocery shopping than Saturday somehow.......far too busy usually. 


Did have a look at the book we are all reading.....oh my.....it looks to be a sad one......read the first two chapters! Not sure I want to know where it goes. 

All invited for brunch........10.30am........

Then the F1 Grand Prix,  which will be a sombre affair now as one of the younger drivers was sadly killed in the Formula 2 Sprint Race at Spa in Belgium.....one of the best race tracks in the world. Very sad as he was only 22. 

Very clear crisp night, and cool! Kyle and friend are out star gazing.....gave her a hat to put on as she didn`t bring one....I think they still think it`s summer!!!! Definite chill in the air......


----------



## buckeev

Turn Dorian, you Big 'Ole Blowhard!

Y'all folks in the "cone" stay safe!


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Lol........breakfast is on offer tomorrow morning.......have 8 coming for brunch, so a few more isn’t a problem....... And thanks again for the heads up........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey cam.......good to see you here.......
> 
> (mac......cam is a lovely poster on my trip report.......)
> 
> Welcome along.......and good choice on the pool house...... Hope you enjoy it here.....and good wishes Dorian goes the other way and misses you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Been a funny old weekend.........but all is good!!
> 
> Our flight Tuesday was finally cancelled, as we knew it would be......but, we are booked on the flight for Thursday 5th........and we still managed to get Premium seats too.....happy about that!
> 
> Everything else sorted, will no doubt regale the whole story in the trip report.......but it’s been interesting for us!!
> 
> Folks are saying the hurricane might miss......well, I hope it does miss everybody and heads back out to sea.......but even if it does,  after speaking to our friend at the hotel, I’m happy with our choice to switch. And we get a few extra days with Kyle.........losing two days is nothing......we still have 27 nights in Orlando..........
> 
> Dull morning today, but spent almost three hours in the salon.......I actually really love my hair this time!! There is a new stylist, wow is she nosy!! Very abrupt for someone I just met.......gave her the “mind your own business” look a couple of times. Hate nosy people. Don’t think she’ll last. My stylist wasn’t impressed with her questions either.
> 
> But, sun is shining, and it’s beautiful.....very breezy though......
> 
> I’m sure I had something else to ramble about.......I forget.
> 
> Tonight is Chinese take out........and wine!
> 
> Happy Saturday........


Glad you got things sorted out!  And still able to get decent seats on the flight. 
I think we’re having Chinese take out tomorrow. Tonight brother-in-law and possibly a friend are coming for dinner tonight, the request is burgers!  I also picked up some local corn yesterday. Season should be ending soon. 
Do you get B.C. Wine?  There are some very good vineyards here. 


macraven said:


> Note to self:
> Do not let SueM be our bus driver when we head to schumi’s for breakfast bacon


Lol!  Well I’m fairly sure Schumi is East of i95!


----------



## Charade67

Several of you have mentioned Chinese food, so I think that is what I want too. Part of me wants to have it delivered, but I really need to pick up a few things at Walmart, so I will eat out then go by Walmart on my way home. 



schumigirl said:


> Enjoy that quiet evening.......join all of us in a glass of something nice....


 It will probably just be Coke tonight.  Maybe I’ll splurge and get something chocolate for dessert.


----------



## schumigirl

I am very much east of the I-95!!!

BC wines aren't the easiest or most popular wines to purchase. I`ve only tried one or two at wine events. Painted Rock Syrah was one.......and I did have a chardonnay and a Gamay. Wasn't very keen on the last two. But as I said, they`re not readily available over here. I think I found them a little like New Zealand wines, a little too green for me. But the Syrah was nice. 

I prefer Australian, Californian, Argentinian, Chilean and South Africa. I`m easy to please...….  

Almost bedtime here......quite tired now. 

Hope everyone`s had or having a great Saturday......and hope Keisha isn`t facing huge crowds today.....


----------



## Monykalyn

Thanks all for the sympathy wishes. DH is still a bit in shock. He and another friend (we've been friend with them since college as well) were supposed to get together to play golf in a couple weeks. 
House cleaned, errands done, coop cleaned. And I think Princess Tiana is over/broke from her broodiness. We had her inside most of the morning. Then put her back out when I cleaned the coop (with 5 watchful hens who do NOT like their house messed with ). After 6 years of having hens I know to not spread the straw out-they have oodles of fun scratching and leveling piles on their own. Why do the extra work of spreading it out when I have free labor LOL? Sure enough I just checked and straw is at an even level throughout coop. And the piles of stuff I left outside run are all spread out too.
Boy might earn his internet back tomorrow. He's currently binge watching The Good Place after doing his homework and chores without complaint, and no sibling fighting either. 

Yay to Schumi for getting travel changes sorted.
Charade hope you are enjoying the quiet.
Robo enjoy the wine
Lynne hope the toaster works as expected LOL and no flames!
Welcome to Cam!
Mac - trying a martini again, actually decided to drink it this time. Some variation from the cruise's martini tasting (have the recipes), enjoy the warm weather. 
Hey Sue! Burgers and corn sound good-neither kid really had ideas on what for dinner so..

Munchie type stuff for dinner, have some leftover greek pasta salad as well. 

Poor in-laws(DH's dad and step mom) who are taking their DD and her family to Disney in October have no idea what they are in for. So called DH's stepmom and offered to help. Sent her 3 different plans to look over-they are only doing MK and AK and Universal Studios, plus want off days as the grand kids are little. Couple plans have room for a MNSSHP which I think they'd enjoy. Have a reservation finder set up for a couple character meals as I know niece would enjoy. They are staying offsite in a house though, so no FP until 30 days out. They aren't going until end of October.

Cool today, with a hint of chill, overcast so no sun to warm up. Won't last as we are projected to be back in 90's at end of next week...did turn off A/C and opened window though.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi. I do enjoy the NZ Sav Blanc Kim Crawford or OysterBay are my favs. 
Quails Gate in BC have some nice whites. Mission Hills black label.  I have no idea what they export. I go crazy when I’m in the US!  The wines are so much cheaper!  I think I went overboard the last time or 2 I was in Florida and a friend that lives there benefited lol. I bought more than I could drink lol so our last night we were having dinner together I passed the unused along!  I’m like a kid in a candy store! 

Monykalyn you sure put in a full day!  Enjoy that martini. I like the flavoured fruity ones. 
That’s good of you to help with the WDW planning.  My first time I didn’t know anyone to help me but I got the Unofficial Guide with Touring Plans. This was before their web site!  They were great and we got so much done 

A few years ago an acquaintance went with her daughters and their families.  I knew she was going and I offered my help but she declined saying her daughter & husband were planning everything. I asked her how her trip went, she said awful, long lines everywhere and couldn’t find anything to eat except burgers and chips.  I guess they didn’t plan very well.  It made me so sad because they could have had a great trip. I was biting my tongue so hard I’m sure blood was dripping down lol. 
So I hope your family uses your plans!  

Welcome to Cam!

Company should be arriving soon. Sun is out so better put the patio table umbrella up and start setting the table.  And maybe a glass of wine!


----------



## Monykalyn

Sue M said:


> NZ Sav Blanc Kim Crawford or OysterBay are my favs.


Oh those are my favorites too! Sue we definitely need to meet up and chat  IRL next month! I've very much enjoyed meeting Schumi and tink and Lynne and could probably have spent hours chatting with them! One of these trips I'm hoping Mac and I overlap!

Need to get off computer: booked DLP for next May-been watching prices and was good so I jumped. half board, 3 day tickets, 2 nights at Sequoia lodge...
Airfare isn't where I want it yet...been fluctuating $50-100.  Been on DD to get me an idea of what she wants to do-she wants to talk with her french teacher first.


----------



## Lynne G

Amber alert sounded as my neighbor was walking her dog, and both our phones buzzed it at almost the same time.  Spooked the dog.  Why we got, when issue was out in Keisha’s part of town.  I hope they find the missing little girl.  

Ended up with pasta and chicken.  Decided a light creamy cheesy sauce with some fresh lemon slices.  Tasty, and leftover, I am sure will be eaten.  

Now truly relaxing.  Warm out, but nice inside.  No wine for me, though vodka is in the cabinet, so maybe a slushy one.  May add some crushed strawberries.  I like sorta sweet, generally with my alcoholic drinks.  I also like a lighter colored wine more than a red, and do not like Australian wines. 

I so need to go bed, so will leave the   on, for the night owls, and over the pond early risers.


----------



## Charade67

I should be asleep right now, but I’m obviously not. Why, you ask? I was in my recliner watching tv and dozed off. The cat decided to jump on my stomach. He jumped on me, dh, and then the sofa like we were trampolines. I have no idea what got into him. He’s never done anything like that before. I’m now wide awake.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Doing a quick stop.on while waiting for the DD and sil to come home as they are out visitng friends and I get to snuggle the grand dogs.  
It was a very emotional day to close the door for the last time on Mom's house.  There were lots of tears and laughs over all the memories we have from being out there for 15 years ( only 5 years with the fancy retirement home on the property) .  Our kids grew up out there, learning to ride everything with wheels, fish, hunt, play ball, you get the picture.  We went through every drawer, corner and closet space we could find.  We took what we wanted - and will be cherished.  Time goes on, and hopefully the new owners will make new memories there.  


@Monykalyn  I'm sorry to hear of a close friend passing so unexpected.  Those who are young and pass to unexpectedly like that is always hard. 

@Robo56  I hope this hurricane misses you and that it does not reach the level they are predicting.  You all will be on my mind.  

@schumigirl  I'm glad that your only missing row day!!!  I know you will make the most of your time there.  

Alright...heading to bed.  My beverage is gone, it has been one heck of a day, and I'm taking the grand dogs to bed for some snuggles


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Thanks all for the sympathy wishes. DH is still a bit in shock. He and another friend (we've been friend with them since college as well) were supposed to get together to play golf in a couple weeks.
> House cleaned, errands done, coop cleaned. And I think Princess Tiana is over/broke from her broodiness. We had her inside most of the morning. Then put her back out when I cleaned the coop (with 5 watchful hens who do NOT like their house messed with ). After 6 years of having hens I know to not spread the straw out-they have oodles of fun scratching and leveling piles on their own. Why do the extra work of spreading it out when I have free labor LOL? Sure enough I just checked and straw is at an even level throughout coop. And the piles of stuff I left outside run are all spread out too.
> Boy might earn his internet back tomorrow. He's currently binge watching The Good Place after doing his homework and chores without complaint, and no sibling fighting either.
> 
> Yay to Schumi for getting travel changes sorted.
> Charade hope you are enjoying the quiet.
> Robo enjoy the wine
> Lynne hope the toaster works as expected LOL and no flames!
> Welcome to Cam!
> Mac - trying a martini again, actually decided to drink it this time. Some variation from the cruise's martini tasting (have the recipes), enjoy the warm weather.
> Hey Sue! Burgers and corn sound good-neither kid really had ideas on what for dinner so..
> 
> Munchie type stuff for dinner, have some leftover greek pasta salad as well.
> 
> Poor in-laws(DH's dad and step mom) who are taking their DD and her family to Disney in October have no idea what they are in for. So called DH's stepmom and offered to help. Sent her 3 different plans to look over-they are only doing MK and AK and Universal Studios, plus want off days as the grand kids are little. Couple plans have room for a MNSSHP which I think they'd enjoy. Have a reservation finder set up for a couple character meals as I know niece would enjoy. They are staying offsite in a house though, so no FP until 30 days out. They aren't going until end of October.
> 
> Cool today, with a hint of chill, overcast so no sun to warm up. Won't last as we are projected to be back in 90's at end of next week...did turn off A/C and opened window though.



Oh he will be in shock Monyk…...news like that takes a while to sink in. We`ve lost two friends in the last 5 years one just turned 50 and one when we were both 47. I hope he finds peace with it soon. It`s hard.

We have to get cool weather today too! Hope you enjoyed your martini.




Sue M said:


> Schumi. I do enjoy the NZ Sav Blanc Kim Crawford or OysterBay are my favs.
> Quails Gate in BC have some nice whites. Mission Hills black label.  I have no idea what they export. I go crazy when I’m in the US!  The wines are so much cheaper!  I think I went overboard the last time or 2 I was in Florida and a friend that lives there benefited lol. I bought more than I could drink lol so our last night we were having dinner together I passed the unused along!  I’m like a kid in a candy store!
> 
> Monykalyn you sure put in a full day!  Enjoy that martini. I like the flavoured fruity ones.
> That’s good of you to help with the WDW planning.  My first time I didn’t know anyone to help me but I got the Unofficial Guide with Touring Plans. This was before their web site!  They were great and we got so much done
> 
> A few years ago an acquaintance went with her daughters and their families.  I knew she was going and I offered my help but she declined saying her daughter & husband were planning everything. I asked her how her trip went, she said awful, long lines everywhere and couldn’t find anything to eat except burgers and chips.  I guess they didn’t plan very well.  It made me so sad because they could have had a great trip. I was biting my tongue so hard I’m sure blood was dripping down lol.
> So I hope your family uses your plans!
> 
> Welcome to Cam!
> 
> Company should be arriving soon. Sun is out so better put the patio table umbrella up and start setting the table.  And maybe a glass of wine!



Those are wines I don't like at all Sue......too green for my tastes. They sell well in supermarkets though, so maybe it`s just me......I`m far too fussy maybe...….hope your evening went well......




Lynne G said:


> Amber alert sounded as my neighbor was walking her dog, and both our phones buzzed it at almost the same time.  Spooked the dog.  Why we got, when issue was out in Keisha’s part of town.  I hope they find the missing little girl.
> 
> Ended up with pasta and chicken.  Decided a light creamy cheesy sauce with some fresh lemon slices.  Tasty, and leftover, I am sure will be eaten.
> 
> Now truly relaxing.  Warm out, but nice inside.  No wine for me, though vodka is in the cabinet, so maybe a slushy one.  May add some crushed strawberries.  I like sorta sweet, generally with my alcoholic drinks.  I also like a lighter colored wine more than a red, and do not like Australian wines.
> 
> I so need to go bed, so will leave the   on, for the night owls, and over the pond early risers.



Do you mean Rose? That's too sweet for me, my niece however drinks it all the time as she`s not really a wine drinker, but if everyone else is she finds it palatable...….I tell her it`s sugared water.....lol....each to their own......if you`re not really a wine drinker it`s understandable.
Dinner sounds lovely.....I love things with lemon in.....anything!! And yes, Amber alerts.....terrifying, hope they find the child.



Charade67 said:


> I should be asleep right now, but I’m obviously not. Why, you ask? I was in my recliner watching tv and dozed off. The cat decided to jump on my stomach. He jumped on me, dh, and then the sofa like we were trampolines. I have no idea what got into him. He’s never done anything like that before. I’m now wide awake.



Maybe you have a ghost!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Doing a quick stop.on while waiting for the DD and sil to come home as they are out visitng friends and I get to snuggle the grand dogs.
> It was a very emotional day to close the door for the last time on Mom's house.  There were lots of tears and laughs over all the memories we have from being out there for 15 years ( only 5 years with the fancy retirement home on the property) .  Our kids grew up out there, learning to ride everything with wheels, fish, hunt, play ball, you get the picture.  We went through every drawer, corner and closet space we could find.  We took what we wanted - and will be cherished.  Time goes on, and hopefully the new owners will make new memories there.
> 
> 
> @Monykalyn  I'm sorry to hear of a close friend passing so unexpected.  Those who are young and pass to unexpectedly like that is always hard.
> 
> @Robo56  I hope this hurricane misses you and that it does not reach the level they are predicting.  You all will be on my mind.
> 
> @schumigirl  I'm glad that your only missing row day!!!  I know you will make the most of your time there.
> 
> Alright...heading to bed.  My beverage is gone, it has been one heck of a day, and I'm taking the grand dogs to bed for some snuggles



 That really was a beautiful place Pumpkin......good memories are priceless!!




Sunday...........................







​













Glad to read MCO will remain open on Monday after all........although some airlines have still cancelled flights...….but, it`s a better sign than before!!! 

Have a great Sunday all..........


----------



## Lynne G

Open Monday is a good thing, Schumi, but changes in plans was still the right thing to do, That storm may give the Orlando area high winds on Tuesday, and your flight may remain cancelled anyway.  Better to be a few days delayed, to ensure weather cleared, and yes, those planes will just fly over or around bad weather.  I hope your flight is another, uneventful one, and you will be enjoying that Florida sun before this week ends.  Yeah, I am not a big wine drinker, and yes, sec wine is usually my go to.  Though if too sweet, one glass is enough.  

Another nice, sunny day.  Bit hotter than yesterday, so those chances of isolated spots of rain increase as the day ends.  

Thinking eggs with bacon and green pepper. I saw a pepper left in the fridge, so it needs to be used up.  And I think not much bacon, either.  Hence a good time to use up.  Since no little one around yet, can add cheese too.  Ooh and DH came home with potatoes, so home fries, if I am in the mood to cut up more.  

Have a lovel Sunday, homies.  Ack, why yes,


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Open Monday is a good thing, Schumi, but changes in plans was still the right thing to do, That storm may give the Orlando area high winds on Tuesday, and your flight may remain cancelled anyway.  Better to be a few days delayed, to ensure weather cleared, and yes, those planes will just fly over or around bad weather.  I hope your flight is another, uneventful one, and you will be enjoying that Florida sun before this week ends.  Yeah, I am not a big wine drinker, and yes, sec wine is usually my go to.  Though if too sweet, one glass is enough.
> 
> Another nice, sunny day.  Bit hotter than yesterday, so those chances of isolated spots of rain increase as the day ends.
> 
> Thinking eggs with bacon and green pepper. I saw a pepper left in the fridge, so it needs to be used up.  And I think not much bacon, either.  Hence a good time to use up.  Since no little one around yet, can add cheese too.  Ooh and DH came home with potatoes, so home fries, if I am in the mood to cut up more.
> 
> Have a lovel Sunday, homies.  Ack, why yes,
> View attachment 431646



Breakfast sounds so good Lynne!! We never seem to do any kind of potatoes for breakfast over here, unless we go out.......so I do love that kind of food in America.....feels like a real treat! 

Yes, we’ve absolutely done the right thing with the flights, I can imagine the airport and hotels will be a little manic on Tuesday somehow.....folks there are saying we’ve done the right thing too. Sounds like you have a nice day ahead.........



It’s cool here today. Enjoyed a nice brunch with friends.......one didn’t come as she was poorly, she sent a txt to tell us. I laughed when her husband appeared........hadn’t expected him either when she wasn’t well, but he wasn’t missing out apparently.......lol......I’m sure she was thrilled!!!  We didn’t get outside as it was just a little cold, and few spots of rain. But nice all the same. 

Settling down to watch the F1 Grand Prix........sad moment of silence for the young man killed yesterday. 

Doubt we’ll need dinner tonight, some stuff left over from brunch, so may nibble on that.


----------



## cam757

Schumi- sorry about your flight but that is great they were able to get you on a new flight in the same category of seats. 

Charade- hiya to my fellow Virginian. Sorry about the Noles loss. 

Mac, Robo56, Monykalyn, Sue- thanks for the warm welcome!

Another beautiful day today. Calm before the storm perhaps. Still watching it closely. Anyway, not much going on today. I was going to my mom's house to do her yardwork but DH said he would do it. No objection here. He's a good guy. I suppose I'll do a little housework (emphasis on little).

Beef tenderloin for dinner. Will figure out sides later.

Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn said:


> Oh those are my favorites too! Sue we definitely need to meet up and chat  IRL next month! I've very much enjoyed meeting Schumi and tink and Lynne and could probably have spent hours chatting with them! One of these trips I'm hoping Mac and I overlap!
> 
> Need to get off computer: booked DLP for next May-been watching prices and was good so I jumped. half board, 3 day tickets, 2 nights at Sequoia lodge...
> Airfare isn't where I want it yet...been fluctuating $50-100.  Been on DD to get me an idea of what she wants to do-she wants to talk with her french teacher first.


Disneyland Paris?  Sounds fun!  
I think you should come over to HRH for a pool break, I’ll have some Kim or Oyster Bay in The fridge!  Our first day we’re going to Hot & Juicy for lunch, then over to the Publix to stock up room supplies. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Doing a quick stop.on while waiting for the DD and sil to come home as they are out visitng friends and I get to snuggle the grand dogs.
> It was a very emotional day to close the door for the last time on Mom's house.  There were lots of tears and laughs over all the memories we have from being out there for 15 years ( only 5 years with the fancy retirement home on the property) .  Our kids grew up out there, learning to ride everything with wheels, fish, hunt, play ball, you get the picture.  We went through every drawer, corner and closet space we could find.  We took what we wanted - and will be cherished.  Time goes on, and hopefully the new owners will make new memories there.
> 
> Alright...heading to bed.  My beverage is gone, it has been one heck of a day, and I'm taking the grand dogs to bed for some snuggles


Nothing more comforting than a good dog snuggle!  Always difficult to say goodbye to something that was a big part of your life. But you will always treasure the memories you’ve built. 



cam757 said:


> Schumi- sorry about your flight but that is great they were able to get you on a new flight in the same category of seats.
> 
> Charade- hiya to my fellow Virginian. Sorry about the Noles loss.
> 
> Mac, Robo56, Monykalyn, Sue- thanks for the warm welcome!
> 
> Another beautiful day today. Calm before the storm perhaps. Still watching it closely. Anyway, not much going on today. I was going to my mom's house to do her yardwork but DH said he would do it. No objection here. He's a good guy. I suppose I'll do a little housework (emphasis on little).
> 
> Beef tenderloin for dinner. Will figure out sides later.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday!


Sounds like a good dinner. We had burgers cooked on the bbq last night. I do love a good burger!  Tonight no idea yet what we’ll have!  Just digesting the pancakes and eggs for breakfast. 

Glued to hurricane updates. Hopefully it will stay offshore and everyone is safe.


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK.......we’ve never stayed in Sequoia Lodge as we always stayed in either The Disneyland Hotel or Newport Bay (both beautiful) but we enjoyed walking over to it on an evening for a meal or drinks......we really liked it and did say we would stay one time, but never did.......you’ll enjoy it though. 

We were there when it was on fire in 1996......we were across the lagoon in Newport Bay that trip.......that was scary! 

Cam, thanks so much, we’ve been lucky to get rebooked so close....hope you enjoy your meal......love a bit of tenderloin........

Sue, have to admit I’m avoiding all hurricane news right now.......apart from bits and pieces from friends who are there.....we’re looking forward to Hot n Juicy again this month too! Looking forward to it........



Can’t believe I’m sitting watching The Jewel of the Nile.......Michael Douglas was a fine looking man in his day! 

Did a bit of cleaning out some wardrobe space today......Always find something for charity shop. My friend who passed away 3 years ago gave me a beautiful pair of red leather gloves about 5 years ago.....and I keep finding only one......they are kept, or were kept in a space for gloves in the wardrobes........cute little area......where the other one went I have no idea......I keep thinking I’ve found the missing one only to realise.....no I haven’t. 

Dinner was snacks left over from brunch.......and I gave everyone away a few bits too........I always make far too much food.....but would hate to not have enough! 

Glass of wine time......and maybe a movie later.......definitely feeling it a darn site chillier at night now.....

Maybe time to think about putting the central heating on.......


----------



## Sue M

Nooooooo!  Not time for central heat!  It’s still warm here. We never turn off our heating system. New system has a fan that constantly blows, I’ve noticed the difference in keeping the house cooler with constant air circulation. We have temp set for heat to come on if it gets colder than 20c. 

Took out a couple of steaks for dinner. Cam got me thinking lol  My daughter and I share one, and husband can eat a whole one.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Nooooooo!  Not time for central heat!  It’s still warm here. We never turn off our heating system. New system has a fan that constantly blows, I’ve noticed the difference in keeping the house cooler with constant air circulation. We have temp set for heat to come on if it gets colder than 20c.
> 
> Took out a couple of steaks for dinner. Cam got me thinking lol  My daughter and I share one, and husband can eat a whole one.



Ours is never really off either. It’s gas central heating so it’s on a thermostat.....we just have it set very low when it’s warm and it doesn’t come on......ours is set around 20c too. We have a tankless condensing boiler.....best system we’ve ever had. Used to have what was called a combo boiler, again, tankless which is brilliant......wouldn’t go back to having a tank again. Must be 30 years since we did. 

Been nibbling all evening........I guess because we didn’t have a proper lunch or dinner.......brunch was very filling. Just nibbled on a cream cheese Danish pastry and some prosciutto.............delicious......

Early to bed again tonight......



I’ve been rumbling through this site for a while tonight while watching a movie........I didn’t realise how many boards I’ve never visited.......no real interest in many of them I guess. 

It’s dark around 8.10pm now.......cannot believe how quickly the dark nights come in now......

Kids go back to school in various stages this week depending on the school......between tomorrow and Wednesday.......it’s good to go round shops when the little darlings aren’t around.......


----------



## Lynne G

Large family cookout and swim, birthday dinner.  Lots of small kids, so nice to see some that we don’t see very often.  As usual, enough food to feed an army, and that is a good thing.  Means leftovers for meals tomorrow.

Hope all are having a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## macraven

It is 90 right now where I am right now

Tomorrow temps start climbing again 
Think our high day will be Thursday at 96-97

Our ac will be on for two more months

No complaints from me.....


----------



## pcstang

Does anyone have bluers numbers? pm me please


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Ours is never really off either. It’s gas central heating so it’s on a thermostat.....we just have it set very low when it’s warm and it doesn’t come on......ours is set around 20c too. We have a tankless condensing boiler.....best system we’ve ever had. Used to have what was called a combo boiler, again, tankless which is brilliant......wouldn’t go back to having a tank again. Must be 30 years since we did.
> 
> Been nibbling all evening........I guess because we didn’t have a proper lunch or dinner.......brunch was very filling. Just nibbled on a cream cheese Danish pastry and some prosciutto.............delicious......
> 
> Early to bed again tonight......
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been rumbling through this site for a while tonight while watching a movie........I didn’t realise how many boards I’ve never visited.......no real interest in many of them I guess.
> 
> It’s dark around 8.10pm now.......cannot believe how quickly the dark nights come in now......
> 
> Kids go back to school in various stages this week depending on the school......between tomorrow and Wednesday.......it’s good to go round shops when the little darlings aren’t around.......


We went tankless just this year!  It’s a newish thing here and the early days it wasn’t perfect so we waited for them to get better. 
Kids here go back this week too!  Yay! Lol. 
Sometimes I just like to graze and not have a meal!  


Lynne G said:


> Large family cookout and swim, birthday dinner.  Lots of small kids, so nice to see some that we don’t see very often.  As usual, enough food to feed an army, and that is a good thing.  Means leftovers for meals tomorrow.
> 
> Hope all are having a wonderful Sunday.


Sounds like a fun day!  


macraven said:


> It is 90 right now where I am right now
> 
> Tomorrow temps start climbing again
> Think our high day will be Thursday at 96-97
> 
> Our ac will be on for two more months
> 
> No complaints from me.....


Yikes, that’s hot!  And with the humidity it probably feels like low 100’s!


Well, I went out to Costco & Winners looking at suitcases. I usually travel with a spinner Samsonite set, 25” and 19” carry on.  I got rid of my 30” around 4yrs ago because when I used it I always went over weight. 
Now I’m thinking I want one again!  Looked at both soft sided and hard sided. Couldn’t decide so left with nothing. 
I’ve always had the soft sided. Any opinions on soft vs hard?


----------



## macraven

Sue, I switched back to the hard shell 27 or maybe it is a 29 " suitcase 3 years ago.
It is one of the lightweight samsonite and has held up well for me.

It has the spinner wheels which is a great feature.
Got it at Ross discount store.


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy sunday and very happy with 3 day weekend. 
Laundry day today. Slept til 930 too, as couldn't fall asleep last night til after midnight. Quick run to store for ice cream for the boy. Have a steak and chicken and baked potatoes for grill tonight. Leftover bacon, sour cream and cheese will dress the potatoes, Some steamed veg, maybe a caprese salad with all the tomatoes and basil right now. mmm hungry, had greek pasta salad earlier and not holding...
Dinner done and so good. Boy had two stuffed taters, with chicken on top and steak as side. Seasoned with Penzey's lemon pepper-love their seasoning blends.
Dh home and attempting repair on the new laptop. Not looking good...ugh.
Lynne sounds like a really great day! Pool and family fun.


schumigirl said:


> I didn’t realise how many boards I’ve never visited.......no real interest in many of them I guess.


 I wander into a few of them now and again...


macraven said:


> Sue, I switched back to the hard shell 27 or maybe it is a 29 " suitcase 3 years ago.
> It is one of the lightweight samsonite and has held up well for me.
> 
> It has the spinner wheels which is a great feature.
> Got it at Ross discount store.


 That sounds like exactly what we got! and from Ross. Even when stuffed it stays under the weight limit.

Got the Disney ticket situation straightened out-was actually able to get a refund for the convention ticket (it did get a day used accidentally). CM said I could activate my AP voucher I have in reserve and then use the 2 day ticket I still have to buy a renewal voucher? Going to double check that. If true, and we do go in January it makes sense to start the AP now, then get the renewal voucher at a discount. My "problem" is when I have an AP I look for excuses to make trips. My Universal AP I am hoping for 2, 3 trips out of it, trying to convince friend who is huge HP fan to make a trip late winter/early spring with me.

Switched a couple things around for HHN trip - was doing the college tour Thursday-after crack of dawn for Galaxies edge, and just renting car for the day. Decided to move it to Wednesday-arrival day-as we will have plenty of time. So am renting a car for 2 days-had Tony Hinds booked round trip, waiting to hear back if ok to just do the resort to airport part. I think this will be better for us and our legs/feet!

Son thinks he saw a raccoon in field next to our house-glad the coop is predator proof. Even if they get very vocal if locked up and sun is out - they apparently woke the boy up this am -coop is outside his window in side yard...

Dh oldest DD Katelyn and fam ready for Dorian. They are in Jacksonville but not in evac zone. School and work cancelled through Wednesday. She is supposed to fly out Friday to Austria-will see what happens.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Didn’t sleep well last night thanks to the cat. I don’t know what has gotten into him.  Went to church this morning and then lunch. After lunch I came home, got into my recliner. Turned on the weather channel to watch the hurricane coverage, and woke up about 4 hours later. I was still quite groggy for the next 2 hours. I think I dozed and woke a few times. Finally got up and got dinner. Now I will probably be awake the rest of the night. 



schumigirl said:


> Maybe you have a ghost!





cam757 said:


> Charade- hiya to my fellow Virginian. Sorry about the Noles loss.


We have at least one other Virginian on this thread. She lives in the southwest part of the state. 



schumigirl said:


> I’ve been rumbling through this site for a while tonight while watching a movie........I didn’t realise how many boards I’ve never visited.......no real interest in many of them I guess.


I visit a few of them from time to time. The Disneyland board was a great source of information when we were planning that trip. 



macraven said:


> Our ac will be on for two more months


Ours will probably be on for at least another month.  I am looking forward to days when I can turn off ac and open the windows. 



Sue M said:


> I’ve always had the soft sided. Any opinions on soft vs hard?


I’ve only had soft side luggage. If I traveled more I would probably invest in a better quality set. The set i have now is a rather obnoxious color and pattern, but it’s very easy to spot on the luggage carousel. 

I need to find something to entertain myself until I get sleepy again. I suppose I should make a grocery list since we have no food in the house.


----------



## Sue M

Charade My Samsonite set has lasted quite awhile. Very good quality, a nice mauve-purple. Got it at Costco for a great price, 2pc set.  Still looking for a 30” will look for another Samsonite. Or Hayes. 
Hope you get some sleep. 
Watching Fear the Walking Dead!


----------



## macraven

I am too

Only checking the dis during commercials


----------



## Lynne G

Night owl?  Fading fast.  But quiet house, as kids watching screens, yay, little one is home for the night, and DH is asleep watching his screen.  Think all will be in  soon.  Still full from dinner.  House is cool, perfect for sleeping.  AC has been off and on since last night.  More humid today. Better chance of rain tomorrow, though still said to be spotty.  

And I have always had fabric luggage, and like the spinner wheels.  On my third one since a teen, with my most favorite my first.  That was almost indestructible until a broken zipper finally did it in.  I have had current one for years, bought at Marshall’s. Little one bought her fabric one from Bon Ton years ago, and it still is looking good too.  She got it, I think when she was 7, as her small Disney character kiddie bag was no longer wanted, and was too small anyway, then.  It was in the clearance section, and being an only piece, was very cheap.  Still in use as late as a couple of weeks ago.  Hers is easier to spot as I have never seen anything close to its color pattern.  My current one, for the first time I have not had a black bag.  It is a purple shade, that many other bags have a similar hue, but have not seen ant an exact match.  I have a bright pink tag on it, and no bag I have seen has that same tag.  So both are easy to spot in baggage claim.  Older one has a nice soft sided one he has had for years, I think I bought it from Macy’s on clearance, and he has the set, but really only uses the carry on sized one.  And for the first time, he used a hard sided one I got from Penny’s at a huge discount.  That one held up, but I think is smaller than his fabric one, so I think it may have been a one time use.  I guess I will see what he uses next time we travel.  

Hope all have a good night sleep, and hope that cat leaves Charade alone tonight.  And MonyK, yep we call our neighbor chicken coop, the fancy one.  That current one replaced the old basic one, when neighbor awoke to find raccoon almost in the cage.  Even has these flashing lights on the cage to try to scare raccoons.  While we have red foxes around too, the biggest threat is the raccoons, then our local cats.  So far, no chicken dinner for any animal or person.


----------



## macraven

Done watching tv and reading the dis now

Don’t tell me many if you have turned out the lights already 

Some of you have the holiday off work today.

I’m counting on charade checking in here later
Maybe her cat will wake her up soon


----------



## Squirlz

Today (Monday) is opening day for a new attraction in a mall less than a mile from our house.  An indoor go cart track with a bar, bistro, arcade and axe throwing.  And we are friends with the owners.  This could be life changing!  I see us spending much time there.  We'll be heading over after the first squirrel feeding.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> I’m counting on charade checking in here later
> Maybe her cat will wake her up soon


The cat hasn’t woken me up because I haven’t gone to sleep yet. This is what I get for taking a 4 hour nap. I discovered that one of our local channels is showing a Space 1999 marathon. I’ll be watching that until I eventually fall asleep. 



Squirlz said:


> Today (Monday) is opening day for a new attraction in a mall less than a mile from our house.  An indoor go cart track with a bar, bistro, arcade and axe throwing.  And we are friends with the owners.  This could be life changing!  I see us spending much time there.  We'll be heading over after the first squirrel feeding.


You must have a very large mall. Axe throwing seems to be the new “in”  thing to do. I don’t think I’d be very good at it though.


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> Today (Monday) is opening day for a new attraction in a mall less than a mile from our house.  An indoor go cart track with a bar, bistro, arcade and axe throwing.  And we are friends with the owners.  This could be life changing!  I see us spending much time there.  We'll be heading over after the first squirrel feeding.


Wish I lived up in your neck of the woods 
I love go carts 
The axe and the bar would be my type of fun!

Figured I stayed up late tonight, someone would drop in


(Charade is probably sawing logs right now)


Went out for Mexican food and beer tonight and I always sit up for couple hours when I go there


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Charade is probably sawing logs right now)


Nope


----------



## macraven

Woops
Did not see charade post above until after I posted

Charade cats are a good thing to have as a pet 
Low maintenance.....
And you don’t have to walk them
outside  as they use a liter box 

Is your office closed tomorrow?

No sweat them, sleep in to 9 in the morning


----------



## schumigirl

Sue.....really?? Didn’t realise they weren’t a standard over there......my whole married life and longer we’ve been tankless......so much better......and didn’t realise one’s over there weren’t great when they first came out?? That’s a little bit of news I had no idea about........it’s the norm over here I guess. Ours have always been incredibly reliable. Yes, grazing is nice at times instead of a proper meal.....

MonyK......food sounds good! Love anything with lemon flavoured anything in it......lol.......nice plans for your trip in place!  Oh good luck with the laptop........and hope that raccoon disappears......yes, least you know your chicks will be safe from vermin like that..........

Charade........hope you got a better sleep last night and the cat hasn’t been spooked anymore! Wonder what freaked it out.........animals certainly do have an amazing sixth sense.........

Lynne........enjoy your Labor Day today........hope you had a lovely long weekend........soft luggage for us too.......purplish colours are certainly popular........I remember years ago, no one had those colours........now that’s all we ever have it seems.........

mac........glad to see you!!! Hope dinner was nice......and lovely temps again you’re having.........we have gone a little cooler now, but didn’t have to switch up the thermostat after all last night.......



Monday again........watching the Bahamas has been awful to see. It’s devastating. 

Not much going on today after all........plan to get all the bedding done between today and tomorrow........and last minute laundry.......

Hope you all have a lovely Holiday Monday..........


----------



## macraven

Just  few more days before you have your anniversaries and fly out that day to Orlando Schumi!
Has to be exciting 

MrMac returned home from his trip late Saturday might
Not hungry just tired 
After he unloaded his car, he wasn’t ready for bed 
So we went out Sunday night for dinner 
Mexican food

Some of it gave me a belly ache so woke up and sitting in the living room for now 

It was so nice to have him back home 

Thought I would get up since could not go back to sleep and watch the weather channel 
It’s hard not to watch it !

Hope all the homies will have a full sleep and be ready for their day


----------



## Lynne G

Nothing like a late start on a day off.  Little one wants to go to the mall, and then be dropped off on the train or maybe I will drive her again. Easy day, and left over food is always good for breakfast too, as we will probably get something to eat at the mall, or near it.  

Neat sounding additions to your mall, Squirlz, and nice to hear little girl squirrel is doing well.  

Schumi, yep diffident colors of luggage is so much more popular lately, as before was easy to find a plain black bag in the brand I like.  I hoping this bag lasts a very long time.  It is the perfect size, and I have learned how to pack it to get the most volume, though I usually do not pack it that full, as I have to pick it up at times.  Even at less then 50 pounds, it still can feel heavy to pick up.

Hope all are having a lovely Monday, and a nice holiday one for some of us.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Just  few more days before you have your anniversaries and fly out that day to Orlando Schumi!
> Has to be exciting
> 
> MrMac returned home from his trip late Saturday might
> Not hungry just tired
> After he unloaded his car, he was ready for bed
> So we went out Sunday night for dinner
> Mexican foos
> 
> Some of it gave me a belly ache so woke up and sitting in the living room for now
> 
> It was so nice to have him back home
> 
> Thought I would get up since could not go back to sleep and watch the weather channel
> It’s hard not to watch it !
> 
> Hope all the homies will have a full sleep and be ready for their day



Glad mr mac had a lovely trip!! Yes, it’ll be lovely having him home.......

I’m still avoiding all hurricane news.......lol........yes, anniversary dinner plans have changed.......we’ll be eating in the hotel now......no real energy to get dandied up to go out for a fancy dinner.......will make my birthday dinner a joint celebration. We’ll still have fun.........hope your tummy is better now! 

Lynne yes, luggage is very heavy once you get up into 50lbs and above.....we have 70lbs but someone else always lifts it lol.......I just have to drag it at times.......and I do complain, but it’s my own fault as I do fill it up........sounds like you have a nice day planned.......enjoy! 



Got all the bedding washed and dried......managed to get it outside before rain came on. All beds including guest bedrooms all have clean bedding on, just in case of guests while we’re away! He doesn’t ever have parties thank goodness......but don’t mind friends stopping over. 

Little colder here now, but kept busy so haven’t really felt it. 

Making chicken piccata  tonight......extra lemon for me.....Kyle is having bbq chicken as he’s not a fan of lemon. And since I had loads of lemons left over, made a lemon syllabub and butter shortbread.....lush! Tomorrow night is takeout pizza.......

Picked (not me) a load of pears apples and plums and had them sent over to the farm where she makes all sorts with them. Told her to freeze us a couple of apple pies and we’ll take a few jars of chutneys. 

Hope all are enjoying today..........


----------



## Lynne G

Such noisy rain.  

Yeah, I am so sorry to hear of all that was destroyed in the Bahama Islands.  I hope all continue to be safe, and hope there is so much help in the rebuilding.  

Heard some one up, ah older one.  DH left around 8 to get some things done.  Me, relaxing with the remote.  And big cup of tea.  Thinking long pants for the mall.  Does not feel that cold out, and I remember last fine, I was almost too cool inside when the weather was hotter.  Phone says 70 right now.  Eh, short sleeve shirt though.  Not that cool.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 





Sounds like everyone is busy enjoying cookouts and travel plans.

I like my soft sided luggage. I bought my last set at Macy’s when they had a luggage sale. It’s London Fog and so far it has done well. I do like the swivel wheels. When I think of all the years of lugging bags and rolling them behind me, the swivel wheels are awesome.



schumigirl said:


> I am very much east of the I-95!!!



LOL......YEP, you are significantly east of 95.



Lynne G said:


> Large family cookout and swim, birthday dinner. Lots of small kids, so nice to see some that we don’t see very often. As usual, enough food to feed an army, and that is a good thing. Means leftovers for meals tomorrow.



Glad to hear you had a great family get together and birthday dinner.

Monyk glad to hear the feisty hen has settled down.

Schumi........so cute hubby of friend who was ill showed up for get together....I bet she was happy he went. She had peace and quiet and he was lucky to enjoy your good food and nice visit with friends. 

Have looked at the weather channel on and off. Nothing to be done about it. Still some uncertainties. Hopefully it will skirt up the coast and stay off shore and not do much damage. Tomorrow will tell.

Have house things to do today. Need to get moving. 

Have a lovely Labor Day everyone.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne I’ve always gone with soft sided too. They have the features I like. But am considering trying a hard sided Heys. One with mesh pockets inside.  Still thinking lol!  My current set has held up very well. I’ve had other sets that when luggage gets off carousel either wheel is missing or once the telescope handle was gone!  I can’t figure out how they managed that one. 
It sounds like we have similar coloured luggage. 

I’m looking at all the stuff I’m taking, my Universal popcorn bucket, mug,  travel electric grille, I just ordered the same floating chair for $10 Canadian on Amazon that Cabana Bay is selling for $15 USD. A good savings for me.  I want to go over to do lazy river. It will also be nice to use at HRH pool.  Now guess I’ll have to bring electric pump too. I know CB will inflate but I’d have to wait till we go there, and not sure which day we will. 

Squirlz that sounds like fun!  Nice that squirrel is doing well, guess you’ll have a friend for life!

Charade my youngest dd (29) did axe throwing for her birthday!  I guess it’s a thing here too!

Mac yay for Mr coming home. I always enjoy the first couple of days my Mr is away. Me time is nice. But then I’m ready for him to be home!
Sorry something upset your tummy. Hope you’re feeling better now. 

Schumi dinner sounds lovely as usual. I love lemon too.
  Our tankless system replaced our hot water tank. And it was a tank!  With 2 daughters we had a large capacity one.  So now it’s a small box on the wall!  Love it. I became aware of them around 15 yrs ago. At first they didn’t have a high enough output to be practical. You couldn’t shower, run dishwasher and laundry at same time. You had to decide.  Now you can do it all. Although if both showers are going at same time I do notice a little drop in water pressure. 

Robo, I agree the 4 wheeler is great!  So much easier.  
Me too, glued to tv for weather. It’s a scary storm. I feel so bad for the Bahamas and pray there aren’t casualties.  Hopefully it skirts florida coastal cities. Although they are having mandatory evacuation from Deerfield Beach up. I hope my fav hotel survives. It’s my home away from home when down there visiting family. 

Monykalyn hope that chicken is staying out of stew pot lol!

I better get moving!  Told oldest I’d go with her to drop her off for her mani. I’ll go to mall across to Hudson’s Bay to look at luggage, lol. I think they have Labour Day sale.


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. I hope everyone is having a better Monday than I am. I slept in until 10:30, but woke up with a headache. I’m also not feeling very well. I don’t really fell sick, but just not feeling right. I had several things I had planned on doing today, but instead I have been watching a Harry Potter marathon on the Syfy channel and occasionally checking the hurricane coverage on the Weather Channel.


----------



## macraven

Hope you feel better real soon Charade!

I’ve got the weather channel on too


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody   

Hope everyone is having a good holiday...I'm on my lunch break and thought I would check on my homies.

Charade...sending well wishes for you and hope you feel better soon.

I'm glad Carole got her travel arrangements settled and look forward to seeing her soon and Sue too!

Only 4 more work days left and trying to get everything done haircut, waxing, pedicure and last minute shopping..
can't believe we leave in a week! 

Time to get back to work...have a wonderful day


----------



## schumigirl

Sue, we’re similar. We have four showers in our home, and usually only one goes at a time......but if two are running and someone flushes the toilet, there is a slight dip.......but it’s negligible. We can run dishwasher and washer or regular taps with no effect. Best system around. Even the combi boiler before this was the same. 

Lemon chicken was gorgeous......will have lemon in anything.

Charade.......feel better. It’s horrible just not feeling right. 

Vicki..........good to see you!!! Looking forward to meeting up with you soon.......enjoy all your treatments coming up too!!! 



Watched The Firm tonight..........can’t stand Tom Cruise as a person, but love a couple of his movies........this is one. And a Few Good Men too.....

Tomorrow is few bits of shopping.......got final birthday cards for this month to buy and then packing in the evening.......

Heating was on earlier, just for an hour or so.......that was enough. It’s not as cold as I thought. 

Almost bedtime here........hope you’ve all had a great Monday........


----------



## Monykalyn

Feels like sunday around here-3 day weekends always mess me up, though love being able to sleep in.
Charade hope you feel better-had a day like that a week or two ago.
Back to hot weather-humidity supposed to be lower, especially after "cold front" tuesday night when it goes back down to 80's. Put electrolytes in the chickens water-and now none of them will drink it as it is orange colored. My suspicious babies. Daisy doing better, she is and remains the top hen. Usually when a hen gets sick they lose their spot in pecking order-not her-she's got the rest so terrified she can still fend them off with a look-although I do notice some scabs on all the babies combs so I think there may have been some well place pecks that I haven't caught. Gave out more eggs to neighbors again today-was up to 4 1/2 dozen in fridge...
Dinner in oven/prepped: decided on italian style turkey meatloaf, rosemary/garlic roasted red potatoes and sugar snap peas.
A/C will be on here for awhile yet. Hoping we do get some days where we need neither heat nor a/c.

Watching the Potter marathon on the deck-with the shade curtains and fans I'm good-plus it is close enough to kitchen I can hear my timers.

New laptop is kaput, so back the old, heavy and HOT laptop-works fine, but generates quite a bit of heat! Have a special lapdesk that it sits on with an extra fan in it to cool off.
Time for a cocktail while dinner cooks I think...


----------



## Sue M

Well, finally with a lot of heming and hawing, gnashing of teeth, got a 30” hard sided Blue American Tourister suitcase. It’s quite deep. I had been looking at a Heys but this one is a bit lighter.  Good price.  Got it in the house without husband seeing it     I know he will when I start packing, lol. But I know he’s going to go on about how I got rid of my large one, why do I want another, blah blah blah!  Or just look at it and shake his head!  

Hot here today. Still summer  

Yay for Schumi and Tink countdowns. 

Schumi I think I saw The Firm, but can’t recall much about it lol!  Not a fan of his either.  Used to be before he became such a whack a doodle!  

Charade hope you’re feeling better soon. I’ve been catching up on some of the Harry Potter marathon too when I am having problem sleeping which seems to be every night this week. 

Tink are you leaving Universal on 17?  That doesn’t give us much time!  But I’ll text when we get in!  We’ll squeeze in something. 

Monykalyn you’re chickens sure keep you on your toes!  Glad Daisy is on the mend!  But the poor babies being pecked!  
No fresh eggs for us for awhile. Our friends with the chickens are away for awhile. I don’t know the person who’s looking after the hens. And the husband didn’t make any arrangements. 

Watching coverage on CNN. Cocoa Beach looks so ominous looking out to sea. Black. And some idiot was swimming    I recall a few years ago just before hurricane hit a teacher was out there surfing and died.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah Sue, I always tell my kids, if there is something dumb to be done, there is always some one dumb enough to do it.  Why in the water when any storm, dumb.  Sad loss of life for that choice to surf though.  Nice you got a new, smaller suitcase.  I like that size, as I can put up in cabin or check in.  

Relaxing, as routine to start tomorrow.  Ah, 28 day countdown for me, and sad to miss Sue and MonyK, and Tink this month.  Thinking more and more to go end of September next year, instead of beginning of October.  

Pasta with bbq chicken.  Mixed some tomatoes in there too.  Should have added cheese, but thought about that after eating.  

Yeah, reports of the Bahamas very sad, and saw MCO will be closed tomorrow and most likely Wednesday too.  Hope Schumi’s flight on Thursday is on time and arrives without any delay.  

Stormy day, but a very sunny day is on tap for tomorrow.  Shades are ready.


----------



## Charade67

Greetings from the ER. Side pain with nausea. What a fun way to spend the holiday.  I just got back from a scan and am waiting on results. My guess is another kidney stone.


----------



## macraven

Ouch !!

Prayers said for you.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Ah Sue, I always tell my kids, if there is something dumb to be done, there is always some one dumb enough to do it.  Why in the water when any storm, dumb.  Sad loss of life for that choice to surf though.  Nice you got a new, smaller suitcase.  I like that size, as I can put up in cabin or check in.
> 
> Relaxing, as routine to start tomorrow.  Ah, 28 day countdown for me, and sad to miss Sue and MonyK, and Tink this month.  Thinking more and more to go end of September next year, instead of beginning of October.
> 
> Pasta with bbq chicken.  Mixed some tomatoes in there too.  Should have added cheese, but thought about that after eating.
> 
> Yeah, reports of the Bahamas very sad, and saw MCO will be closed tomorrow and most likely Wednesday too.  Hope Schumi’s flight on Thursday is on time and arrives without any delay.
> 
> Stormy day, but a very sunny day is on tap for tomorrow.  Shades are ready.


Sorry, I got the 30” that’s the big size luggage.  It will come in esp handy for Florida vacays during winter when you have to pack clothes for all weather conditions More roomy so stuff isn’t so squished.   It just boggles the mind st some people’s choices. Dinner sounds good!  We had sausages on the bbq, fried potatoes and salad. A simple dinner tonight. 
Yes, it’s too bad we’ll miss. 


Charade67 said:


> Greetings from the ER. Side pain with nausea. What a fun way to spend the holiday.  I just got back from a scan and am waiting on results. My guess is another kidney stone.


Hope you’re feeling better soon. Is this the usual symptoms you get for stones?  I’ve never had them but a few of my friends get them.   Do you have to get ultrasound treatment?  Hang in there.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, Charade, prayers you are not in pain soon.  And results help you not have that pain again.


----------



## Monykalyn

Charade67 said:


> Greetings from the ER. Side pain with nausea. What a fun way to spend the holiday.  I just got back from a scan and am waiting on results. My guess is another kidney stone.


Oh no! Hope it goes fast!
Glad you decided on a suitcase Sue. When I brought my spinner home DH immediately went out and got his LOL.

Princess Tiana says "hi"  She's over her "ticking biological clock" for now. Love her fluffy cheeks!


----------



## Squirlz

Go karts in the mall was AWESOME!!  Saw lots of friends, made new ones.  We'll be going there a lot.


----------



## Charade67

Still at the ER. 2mm kidney stone has been confirmed. They gave me morphine for the pain, but it didn’t do a bit of good. They gave me something else a few minutes ago and it seems to be helping.  
I just sent dh out to get himself some food since he hasn’t eaten anything since lunch.


----------



## macraven

Hope your pain level gets under control quickly!

Drugs are your friend at times like this


----------



## Charade67

I have been released!


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> I have been released!



 I bet you are happy you can go home and sleep in your own bed tonight.
Hope you stay pain free tonight and the next day and the day after that, etc.

Do they think the stone will pass on its own?


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> I have been released!


 Yay!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue, Darwinism at its best with these folks that think they can beat nature. Happens here every year......yes, Tom Cruise seemed ok (not great) but quite normal then all of sudden when all the weird stuff came out 20 years or so back, went right off him......but still like those movies. Glad you’re happy with the new luggage! 

Charade, hope you are pain free now. It’s a truly dreadful pain...glad you got home. 



Dull this morning.........and forgot to bring bacon out for this morning.....still, won’t starve I’m sure........

Busy day ahead.......and got electrician coming to fix one of our outside lights that just died a few nights ago......he can squeeze us in so might as well get it done today......

Have a great Tuesday all.........


----------



## Sue M

Ha ha, Schumi I must admit, natural selection came to mind!  

I’ll keep the light on for Charade.  I can’t sleep.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, that time of the week, when Mac may do her Taco Bell run.  

Charade, I hope you are pain free now, and happy you got released, so could sleep in your own bed.  Hope that stone goes away quick.  

Squilz, neat go cart picture.  Thanks for sharing.  

Sue, ah, large suitcase.  Yeah, have not had that size luggage in many a year  I have a rather large one, in older one's closet, as it stores his sweaters and stuff, that he rarely wears.  Easier than shelves, as his closet is small.  

Schumi, nice to get repair done so quickly, and woot!  One more sleep before trip begins.  Exciting.  And I am sure something lush ate for breakfast, even without bacon.  

So, Good Morning all!  Happy Tuesday.  And yes, the going home commute will be about 10 minutes later.  First day of school for the area kids.  Hello September.

So time for tea.  Since those rain making clouds are gone, a very dark commute and sweater already on.  Cool feeling inside, and 66 out.  Clear day, so waiting for the sun to come up.

Later homies.  I need tea.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 







Taco Tuesday for sure........Mac’s day for the Bell



Vacation time is coming for Schumi and Tink



You will be Orlando bound before you know it.



If you see any hitchhiking minions take them home.




Sue M said:


> I’m looking at all the stuff I’m taking, my Universal popcorn bucket, mug, travel electric grille,



You pack an electric grille in your luggage for vacation at Resort.........what do you cook on it.




Monykalyn said:


> Dinner in oven/prepped: decided on italian style turkey meatloaf, rosemary/garlic roasted red potatoes and sugar snap peas.



Wow.....your dinner sounded yummy 




Charade67 said:


> Greetings from the ER. Side pain with nausea. What a fun way to spend the holiday. I just got back from a scan and am waiting on results. My guess is another kidney stone.



Charade sorry to hear you had to go to ER.....kidney stones are terrible. Hope you are able to pass it and are comfortable in your bed at home now.




Squirlz said:


> Go karts in the mall was AWESOME!! Saw lots of friends, made new ones. We'll be going there a lot.



Sounds like fun.




Lynne G said:


> So time for tea. Since those rain making clouds are gone, a very dark commute and sweater already on. Cool feeling inside, and 66 out. Clear day, so waiting for the sun to come up.
> 
> Later homies. I need tea.



Lynne....hope your commute into work was not to bad this morning and your tea was tasty.


Well I got a lot done yesterday.......or at least I think I did......LOL.....so today is catch up in the office day and maybe a lazy afternoon nap.


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning. I finally made it home at midnight. It took me a little while to get to sleep despite having so much pain medication. Caspian was back to his normal routine and actually slept through the night. I’m feeling much better today, so I am headed off to work.  Thanks for all of your well wishes.


----------



## Disxuni

Checking in to say I am a-okay. I haven't been able to scan through the last pages since I've last been on, so I apologize.

Nothing exciting as happened yet other than being more windy than I thought even though it's not here completely yet (while they report less, for the past couple of days it feels like 20-30 mph on the beachside). I have been away due to preparing. And now I am working remotely from a hotel room. Now it's time to wait. @Robo56 I believe now more than ever your couple should be fine, as things for awhile seemed very intimidating, but now things seem less intense, as the winds have drastically decreased. However, we shouldn't put our guard down. Hopefully your home will be fine as well. All we can do now is hope for the best and wait. <3


----------



## macraven

Glad you checked in here disx

Know you had lots to do in preparing for Dorian 

Good to read you were able to move to a hotel 
All the homies appreciate you checking in to give us a heads up you are now in a safer place 

We have other homies in Florida in the past and have them on our thoughts also


----------



## Lynne G

Oops guess I needed a nap, woke up saw 5:23 on my watch, was like gosh gotta get up I am so late.  Then I realized, oh evening now.  Was a sunny and hot day.

Dix, glad you were able to telework, saying prayers all in the path now are safe, and homes fine, as well.  

Mac, doing that Taco Bell run?


----------



## macraven

Tuesday................Taco Bell of course!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

doing a quick stop in.  I hope everyone that is in the south has hunkered down and stays safe and that once that eye hits that it does not do too much damage.  I'm praying for everyone.

Looks like everyone had a good long weekend.  Charade...sorry you were in the emergency with kidney stones.  That would not be fun.  I hope you are on the mend.  

We the youngest started school today.  I won the Golden Wire Hanger award today.  ( my group of close friends call it that when we are bad mommas = picture Joan Crawford and the wire hanger  ) I forgot to take the first day of school picture. I ended up faking it when I gave him a haircut tonight and I said we are faking the picture...go put on the shirt you wore!!!! He jus sighed...and went to put it on...and posed. Such a good sport 

Seems summer is finally making an appearance here - too bad it's September.  Oh well, I got to enjoy the heat at lunch, then while I was grilling smokies for supper tonight.  I didn't preplan...so it was smokies/sausage, perogies and salad.  It hit the spot tonight.  Guess i better plan for something Thursday...tomorrow night I have an extra shift.  

Have a great sleep everyone...stay safe and I'm crossing my fingers and playing for everyone to stay safe


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin, I was just thinking about you and wondering where you were....!
Then poof, you appeared here 10 minutes later..

You are a quick thinking mom being able to fake first day of school pic....
First day of school is always exciting.
Maybe more for the moms than the kids though

Charade, how are you feeling now?
Has the pain subsided a lot?

Keisha, welcome back home.
The vacation is over......
check in here!

Believe that Schumi is 5 hours ahead of my time/ET
So that means today, will be her packing up the cases time!
Then the day after this, it will be celebrate the anniversary sky high and the start of UO fun.

I guess this means no bacon breakfast for all of us homies on Wednesday

Disx, hope your hotel time is pleasant.
Hope no heavy rain damage to your home.
Crossing my fingers your hotel has food you can get.

Robo, glad you are in Indiana where it does not have what Florida has.
Let's hope and pray no damage to your Fl home.

I'd name each and every homie right now but afraid I would miss one by accident.
So just will say all have a good night.


----------



## Lynne G

I think that would be Schumi, as she's leaving today, for long holiday.  Hope you enjoy your wedding anniversary, even if on a plane.  Hope your plane does take off and land as scheduled.  Will be happy to see pictures. 

With that, hoping Charade is still feeling better.

Pumpkin's kid is back to school.  Guess I was never expected to have a first day picture.  One of my cousin's posted one, and the kid is giving her, the I can't believe my mother is saying that to me look.  Hope he has a great school year.  And haha, golden wire hanger award for that miss.

Dix, hope you can go home, soon, and hope your home has no damage.  Enjoy teleworking today, and hope you do find some good food to eat there.

And hope Robo's home is not damaged too.

I so need tea.  Seems having laptop issues.  Nothing like a Wednesday to have computer issues.  Fine when you can connect, not fine when you can't.  And ohh, the sun has just peaked out of the cloud cover.  Ah, golden rays streaming into the window.  Smile.  Yep, even this stormy day, as said by the phone, I still brought my sunglasses.  And yeah, umbrella in the bag too.

Have a wacky, wonderful Wednesday.

Safe travels to Schumi.  Hoping she's ready to say:


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning. I’m still feeling well, but still going to have my pain meds prescription filled just in case. 

Dix -Glad you are safe and well.

Pumpkin - Too funny about the faked picture. This is the first year in 15 years I didn’t get to take a first day of school pic.

Hope Schumi doesn’t have any difficulty getting into FL.

Good morning to Mac, Lynne, Robo, Sue, Squirlz, and anyone I may have missed. 

I’ve been watching the Weather Channel and they are now saying that Virginia may see some of Dorian too. 

Speaking of VA, I just purchased some tickets to Busch Gardens. They are having a good sale right now. I am thinking we can go during B’s fall break in October.


----------



## RAPstar

Hey all, just wanted to stop in and show off my completed costume for MNSSHP


----------



## Disxuni

Thanks for your kind words @macraven, @Charade67, @Pumpkin1172, and @Lynne G as well! My parents actually decided to stay at the home for the evening, so it was only me here. They saw me this morning then poofed again. Might as well since things have calmed down for now and I have to work again. Also, my dad's a rebel anyway, if it weren't for him, my mom would have stayed here. A few glitches, but I'm here. I'm stocked up with food and supplies galore. A friend of mine is trying to go home today, but she lives on the beach side, but a little more south than what I am, so she might come here if she's unable to come home today. A lot of us are lucky, but my thoughts are with those who are more affected, especially the Bahamas.

On a more happier thought, good morning to all! And I forgot that yesterday was Taco Bell Tuesday! Also, @RAPstar, I love the costume! It's amazing!


----------



## Lynne G

Tea, why yes, lots of it.  And laptop, well, behaving better than earlier, I think.   And so it goes.  Hump day indeed, as so looking forward to that Friday feeling.  On a short work week, no less, Friday is such a happy day.  Week-end, here I come.  And since have to pay a bill tonight, thinking older one and me will find something to eat while out and about.  And boo, the sun has been hidden behind the ever covering clouds.  We will see rain, the tree says so.  Hoping it stays away while I am in commuting mode.

Glad you are still okay, Charade.  Good to have medicine if still need later on.

Dix, good to hear from ya, and happy to hear all is well, so far, and lots of food to help with the waiting.  

Ooh Pooh, one of my favorite characters.  Great costume for Mickey's Party, RAPstar.  

Shumi's is 0 now, me, 26, and counting down too.


----------



## cam757

Good Morning,  Wow, can't believe it is Wednesday already.   Two day work week for me and I am fine with that . I guess we will do a little storm prep this afternoon.  Looks like it will just skirt our area so hopefully just a nor'easter type storm for us. If it ever gets here....

I feel for the people in the Bahamas.  The pics are just unbelievable.



My DS started 8th grade yesterday.  He seems happy with his teachers and classes.  Just hope it lasts.
The new school attendance policy is very strict.  Might have to rethink any UOR trips during the school year...we will see.

Hair appointment after work so it is a fend for yourself for dinner kind of night.

Charade, glad you are feeling better. Kidney stones are no fun. 

Have a good hump day!


----------



## Sue M

Robo, I make egg McMuffin ! It’s quite small. Or you could use it to toast a bagel too. I hate going out for breakfast and would rather have it in my room so I can eat while getting ready.  My friend you met last time found these.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning  

Glad to hear Charade is doing better...hope all will pass soon.

Looking forward to next week...it's actually predicted to be cooler in Orlando than here. 

Funny story...I found my 2015 Mardi Gras blinky glass and washed it, put it in the dish drainer after checking to see if it still blinked...nothing.  Later that night Danielle asked me why I turned on the glass and it was lighting up purple, green and yellow...it would not turn off so it's been blinking for 2 weeks now...it's down to only one yellow light...they don't make them like that anymore since the one I got at HHN last year doesn't even blink red anymore.

I bet Carole is on the road to the airport or maybe she's at her hotel relaxing in the lounge since it's 5 hours later there.  Safe travel and happy anniversary wishes for her and Tom 

Hi to mac, keisha, lynne, sue, Robo, monyk, Robbie, squirlz, disxuni, cam, Bobbie, pumpkin and anyone else who is reading along and bye bye to Dorian, thank you.

Happy hump day to all


----------



## macraven

UO is closing at 6 today

City Walk will be open but closing time unknown as of this posting


----------



## Lynne G

HeHe Sue, I have one of those, but it makes waffles.  Cute little thing, and mine is blue.  Use it when I only want to make a few waffles.

Hey Tink.  Blink, Blink, Blink.  Ha, Ha.  Seems things always work when you don't expect them to.

That's good Mac.  At least most will still have a full enough day of fun.  No need to be out in the dark, with a storm.  

Woot!  Almost time for lunch.  Seems sun is out again, so taking both sunglasses and my umbrella.  Prepared am I.


----------



## Sue M

RAPstars costume love it!  

Pumpkin first day of school I remembered I cried after I dropped her off, lol. 

Charade glad you’re feeling ok!  And it’s best to have pain meds on hand if needed!  
Good score on Busch Gardens. I’ve only been to Tampa one but loved it. Wish there was one on west coast!

Disxuni what area are you in again? I forgot. Glad to hear it wasn’t bad. I have family in Coral Springs and they were fine. 

Cam hope storm doesn’t hit your area hard, but best to be ready. Are you in the Carolinas?  
It always surprises me to hear how strict some of the US school districts are about attendance.  We don’t have that here. Many families add on a few days before or after holidays, especially if they’re going far away.  Or will take their kids out for a week or two for family holiday depending on when they can schedule for work. We all know how expensive it is if you can only get away Christmas or Spring break. All that’s needed is a letter from home. And many contact teacher to get the school work to take away. 

Lynne love the smiling cat!  My dog smiles like that!


Did I mention I got another suitcase yesterday?  I found a Samsonite I liked better, seems better construction than the American Tourister so I will return that one today.  I need to stop looking lol!
Starting to think about what to pack. 
Also meeting up with a friend for Starbucks this afternoon. 
Tonight youngest coming over and we’re going out to dinner at the restaurant she was telling me about that’s just like Hot and Juicy!  Can’t wait to try it. It’s called Captain’s Boil. 

1.5 weeks to go, woohoo!  My pre trip appts all made. But not getting pedicure, I find when I have one too close to trip my feet blister between all the walking and hot weather. So just having polish change. And manicure. Need a fill for Solar nails. Changed it for this Friday. 

Have a good hump day Sans.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> HeHe Sue, I have one of those, but it makes waffles.  Cute little thing, and mine is blue.  Use it when I only want to make a few waffles.


My friend has the waffle one too, but she brings it on trips, uses it to toast English muffins and makes egg in it and turns out fine. Great to take on trips for breakfast in room. Our arrival day we’re having lunch at Hot & Juicy then going across to Publix to get muffins, eggs & sliced cheese to make our breakfasts. I’ll also pick up some yogurt for mornings I don’t feel like egg McMuffin. And bottled water.


----------



## Sue M

I almost forgot, safe travels to Schumi & Tom!


----------



## Lynne G

That's so cool, Sue.  I'll have to experiment when I get home.  Only have made waffles with it.  Neat idea to have for away breakfasts.


----------



## macraven

Sue M said:


> I almost forgot, safe travels to Schumi & Tom!


And they can celebrate their anniversary on their flight!
Hope all is a smooth flight for them


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> And they can celebrate their anniversary on their flight!
> Hope all is a smooth flight for them


Yes!  A toast with some bubbly!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just doing a quick morning stop in.  My morning paperwork is pretty light today.  Might be another day of paper shredding. 

@RAPstar   That costume is great!!!!  Everyone love Pooh!!!!

@Sue M   We had to buy all new luggage for 3 of us to get to Mexico for the dd wedding.  We had bought one bag for when the hubby or I travel for work...but usually we just toss our things into duffle bags when we make weekend trips.   So it was expensive and we shopped everywhere we could in our little city.  We finally decided on some samsonite for the hubby and I.  Then we picked up an american tourister and a cheaper one at Canadian Tire...as when their items are on sale...they are a good price.  But I know your shopping around.  There sure is a plenty of choices out there. 

@cam757   I hope you don't experience much damage.  Stay safe!

@schumigirl  I hope your flight is smooth and you have a some bubbly to celebrate your anniversary in the sky!!! 

A quick Hi to Mccraven, Lynne, Tink, Keisha, Charade, Monyk, and Robo...I hope you are safe and not much water damage to return home to!  And anyone I missed... have a great day!!!!


----------



## Disxuni

@macraven that is interesting that they're closing at 6PM today considering it's more likely to affect people now rather than later, but as @Lynne G said, best to not be out while it's late / dark anyway, as while Orlando would definitely be in the clear by then, but a few possible strands could drag behind I suppose. Better safe than sorry.

@Sue M I live between Daytona and St Augustine, it's easier to say that than tell people where I live, as people usually know either one city, the other, or both. Saves time when 9 out of 10 times I typically have to give that description anyway when they don't know where I live when I tell them.


----------



## Sue M

Disxuni said:


> @macraven that is interesting that they're closing at 6PM today considering it's more likely to affect people now rather than later, but as @Lynne G said, best to not be out while it's late / dark anyway, as while Orlando would definitely be in the clear by then, but a few possible strands could drag behind I suppose. Better safe than sorry.
> 
> @Sue M I live between Daytona and St Augustine, it's easier to say that than tell people where I live, as people usually know either one city, the other, or both. Saves time when 9 out of 10 times I typically have to give that description anyway when they don't know where I live when I tell them.


Got ya. My mom lives in Coral Springs, cousins live in Coconut Creek, and when I visit I stay in Deerfield Beach, but when people unfamiliar with that area ask me where I’m going Ft. Lauderdale is the easiest answer!
Hope Dorian passes you without harm.


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Just doing a quick morning stop in.  My morning paperwork is pretty light today.  Might be another day of paper shredding.
> 
> @RAPstar   That costume is great!!!!  Everyone love Pooh!!!!
> 
> @Sue M   We had to buy all new luggage for 3 of us to get to Mexico for the dd wedding.  We had bought one bag for when the hubby or I travel for work...but usually we just toss our things into duffle bags when we make weekend trips.   So it was expensive and we shopped everywhere we could in our little city.  We finally decided on some samsonite for the hubby and I.  Then we picked up an american tourister and a cheaper one at Canadian Tire...as when their items are on sale...they are a good price.  But I know your shopping around.  There sure is a plenty of choices out there.
> 
> A quick Hi to Mccraven, Lynne, Tink, Keisha, Charade, Monyk, and Robo...I hope you are safe and not much water damage to return home to!  And anyone I missed... have a great day!!!!


Ive got to stop shopping, lol. I’ve settled on the Samsonite, seems sturdier.  Taking other back today.  I’ll use my carryon from my soft sided set. Don’t need matching.


----------



## macraven

Disx
Just saw your post and guess you know where Flagler Beach is!
I have a cousin living there


----------



## Disxuni

@Sue M, yes, I definitely can understand that. To be honest, I think a lot of people do that in Florida. There's a lot of little cities people do not know about so it's easier to just say you live in the biggest city near by.

@macraven If you look at my instagram below essentially all those sunrise photos are it. So, I might know where Flagler Beach is.


----------



## Sue M

Disxuni said:


> @Sue M, yes, I definitely can understand that. To be honest, I think a lot of people do that in Florida. There's a lot of little cities people do not know about so it's easier to just say you live in the biggest city near by.
> 
> @macraven If you look at my instagram below essentially all those sunrise photos are it. So, I might know where Flagler Beach is.


Actually when I think about it  that’s what I do when asked where I live too lol  easier to say Vancouver


----------



## cam757

Pumpkin1172 said:


> We the youngest started school today. I won the Golden Wire Hanger award today. ( my group of close friends call it that when we are bad mommas = picture Joan Crawford and the wire hanger  ) I forgot to take the first day of school picture. I ended up faking it when I gave him a haircut tonight and I said we are faking the picture...go put on the shirt you wore!!!! He jus sighed...and went to put it on...and posed. Such a good sport



LOL! That totally sounds like something I would do. 



Sue M said:


> Thanks!! Cam hope storm doesn’t hit your area hard, but best to be ready. Are you in the Carolinas?
> It always surprises me to hear how strict some of the US school districts are about attendance. We don’t have that here. Many families add on a few days before or after holidays, especially if they’re going far away. Or will take their kids out for a week or two for family holiday depending on when they can schedule for work. We all know how expensive it is if you can only get away Christmas or Spring break. All that’s needed is a letter from home. And many contact teacher to get the school work to take away.



Thanks!! We are in Virginia, on the western side of what people call the Tidewater/Hampton Roads area. So unless the track changes (Hurricane Matthew is a good example of that), we will miss the big winds but we are still forecasted to get 50 mph gusts and 4-8 inches of rain.  It is when the storms tracks just west of us that it can get real nasty.  

Just to chime in on the suitcase discussion, I bought a Travelpro soft side spinner (largest size, not sure inches)from BJs before our August trip.  Kind of basic but very deep. I thought it was a great deal at $79 and it worked out fine for us and seemed to hold up well for its first airline trip.  I am looking for a nice rolling garment bag for our cruise in December if anyone has any suggestions on brands. I have the hang-up bag type but want something that I can keep clothes from getting too wrinkled.

@Pumpkin1172 - Thanks!!!

@schumigirl - Happy Anniversary and Safe Travels!!


----------



## schumigirl

Hey guys......

Things good here.......had good train journey up to Manchester, and hotel is lovely........slightly different hotel for us this time, but very impressed with the Marriot.

Had lovely dinner and best news of all, got checked in for our flight tomorrow.......

Thank you for all the good wishes.......yes, will be nice to celebrate our anniversary 40,000 feet in the air! 

Catch you when I’m stateside...........take care all........


----------



## Sue M

Cam, I’ve never used Garment Bag for travel. But I use rolling method for packing and it works pretty well. Also packing cubes. There are some good Utube packing videos too.


----------



## Lynne G

Haha, well, tea, anyway. Yep, a Thursday, and guess we were lucky, that line of severe thunderstorms that came last evening, from the southeast, had promptly dipped just enough to the south, to give rain to the city, and could hear thunder, but no rain for us. Saw in radar, that stormy weather was moving just enough to the northeast, some into the sea, and dumping rain along the coast, that we never did see any rain. But a very dark start, with ooh, what that heck? Phone is not getting a good shot of the color from my window. But that horizon is a very deep colored orange red. Lava colored sky. Looks almost fake, it's so dark colored, looks like the whole horizon is on fire. Ahh, sun must be coming up, as slowing changing to a lighter color.

And a quick commute, that was almost longer due to a very slow mover, but he turned, and less traffic as usual, other than that slow mover. 

Dix, hoping all is well, and storm is gone for you.

Cam, hope you do avoid most of the hurricane.  Even that brisk wind speed, is enough to blow stuff down. Stay safe.

Schumi, great to hear you arrived at the airport city, and ready for your flight today.  Safe travels, and Happy Anniversary.  Bubbly for sure, during the flight to celebrate.

So, time for tea.  Have a perfectly terrific Thursday.  Throw back a drink, and just think,  Ahhhhhh.  Woot!


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 





Disxumi all is well with elderly friends and everyone’s homes. We are so the thankful that  the hurricane blew by. Prayers for the folks in the Bahamas. Photos of damage and information about the loss of life are heartbreaking.

Hope you and all your family are ok.



Lynne G said:


> And hope Robo's home is not damaged too.



All is well. So thankful that hurricane stayed off shore and only manageable winds and rain.




Charade67 said:


> Quick good morning. I’m still feeling well, but still going to have my pain meds prescription filled just in



Charade glad to hear you’re feeling better.




tink1957 said:


> Hi to mac, keisha, lynne, sue, Robo, monyk, Robbie, squirlz, disxuni, cam, Bobbie, pumpkin and anyone else who is reading along and bye bye to Dorian, thank you.



Hey.....Tink .....you will be on vacation before you know it.




Sue M said:


> 1.5 weeks to go, woohoo! My pre trip appts all made. But not getting pedicure, I find when I have one too close to trip my feet blister between all the walking and hot weather. So just having polish change. And manicure. Need a fill for Solar nails. Changed it for this Friday.



Always nice to get the foo foo appointments in before you go on vacation. Glad to hear you found the suitcase you like.

Looks  like a small and handy little griddle to have for vacation.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> A quick Hi to Mccraven, Lynne, Tink, Keisha, Charade, Monyk, and Robo...I hope you are safe and not much water damage to return home to! And anyone I missed... have a great day!!!!



Hi......Pumpkin 




cam757 said:


> . So unless the track changes (Hurricane Matthew is a good example of that), we will miss the big winds but we are still forecasted to get 50 mph gusts and 4-8 inches of rain. It is when the storms tracks just west of us that it can get real nasty.



Cam hope you have no ill effects from hurricane weather outer bands.



schumigirl said:


> Things good here.......had good train journey up to Manchester, and hotel is lovely........slightly different hotel for us this time, but very impressed with the Marriot.



Yeah......your vacation has started. You should be in the air by now flying towards the sunshine.  Happy Anniversary






Sue M said:


> But I use rolling method for packing and it works pretty well. Also packing cubes.



My mother in law showed me the rolling method for packing many years ago. It is by far the best way to get as many clothes packed in a small bag for sure.

Vacation countdown for many of the Sans family here....Tink...Monkyk.....Sue...houseofthrees.

13 sleeps for me...so excited for HHN vacation.







Have a great Thursday Sans family.


----------



## Disxuni

Happy Thursday to all! I wish this week would go faster. It feels as if it's been the longest week. The weekend needs to hurry up.



@Robo56 Glad to hear some good news about them!


----------



## Sue M

9 sleeps!  Good morning!  Last night I had a great dinner at Captains Boil.  My youngest found it when we got back from last Uni trip after eating at Hot & Juicy.  Very similar. I’ve been wanting to try it. And Mr won’t go. As he puts it, he doesn’t like to work for his food!  His loss. 

Going to be another beautiful day here.  I think I’ll enjoy the afternoon on the patio. And throw in some laundry.  This morning it’s my volunteer shift at church office while the secretary is on sick leave.


----------



## Disxuni

More info just came out about the Dark Arts show, it better cool down before Nov 15th, cause I wanna see! Just looked at the "month" weather up until the beginning of October. Same old, same old it looks, doesn't seem to get that much cooler. It's not exact obviously due to how far out it is, but I have a feeling it's not going to cool down for awhile.

I miss Universal so much. It's insane. I maybe, might miss the WWoHP a little bit too.


----------



## crostorfer

Sue M said:


> Actually when I think about it  that’s what I do when asked where I live too lol  easier to say Vancouver



I live on an island north of Seattle, but I always just say Seattle because its easier too. We love Vancouver. Lovely city.


----------



## crostorfer

Is 10 days too early to start packing? I'm in full vacation mode now, I just want to goooooooooo!!!!


----------



## macraven

A quick drop in to see how all the homies are doing

Did not see charade yet and hope her kidney stone has or will pass soon
Hope no storm or rain her way

Love seeing our newest homies posting more
Once you post in the thread, you are part of our family

Gonna be in the 90’s for the next week for us so I try to do any food shopping before noon

Today I wasted my time watching the weather channel waiting for a phone call, so will hit Walmart soon

Was playing phone tag with a doctor office but now that we did connect, can leave the house now

Glad crostorfer showed up
We need more peeps from the west coast

Each time I type her name, autocorrect changes it
Using the phone to post her name is aggravating at times .. ugh
It “corrects” my spelling

Hugs to all newbies here!
And a big hey to all the other homies!


----------



## crostorfer

macraven said:


> A quick drop in to see how all the homies are doing
> 
> Did not see charade yet and hope her kidney stone has or will pass soon
> Hope no storm or rain her way
> 
> 
> Glad crostorer showed up
> We need more peeps from the west coast
> 
> Each time I type her name, autocorrect changes it
> Using the phone to post her is aggravating at times .. ugh
> It “corrects” my spelling
> 
> Hugs to all newbies here!
> And a big hey to all the other homies!



LOL, call me Casey, its easier


----------



## macraven

Casey it is!

And no autocorrect on that name
Woot...

I’m off to the store now 
See youse all later


----------



## Lynne G

Made Pad Thai, and oops guess I put too much heat in it.  Nose running and my lips are puffy and tingling.  Did not stop me from  eating it all though.  Hehe, older one does like heat, but he asked for the tissue box too.  Mom, my nose is running too. No matter, I do not think my DH has any heat issues.  He will probably eat the rest.  The noodles I bought were good, but I should have bought more.  Easy one pan meal is always my week day go to.  

Hope Schumi‘s flight was good, and are enjoying the same time zone as some of us homies, including me.  

Oh I hear ya on countdowns.  25 for me, and I cannot believe it is September now.  And next month will be expensive, as two vacations to pay for.  And ooh, that means a couple days before this Fall trip ends, will be 90 days from my family winter break trip.  First time we all will see Western Caribbean ports, and on a boat not owned by the mouse.  Will be nice to know that is all paid off for, and I still need to figure out a reasonable, but cheap hotel near the Tampa port.  No way will I travel the day of the cruise, and with the winter, even more reason.  

So sorry to miss some homies that have a shorter countdown than me, but I am happy to say hello to those that are around when I am.  Oh and Mac, seems a homie that posted on the when going HHN thread said going on the 4th of October, maybe you could see if a solo, and hope interested if a good fit with us on our tour that night.  Think you said room for 1 more.  

Time for some milk. Have a good night.  

And happy to hear all is okay, Robo, and I hope that goes for Dix and any other homie with homes in the path of the hurricane.


----------



## Sue M

crostorfer said:


> Is 10 days too early to start packing? I'm in full vacation mode now, I just want to goooooooooo!!!!


Hi neighbour!  Nope!  I don’t think it’s too early for packing, lol. Well maybe too early to put things in suitcase but I’m starting to pull things out and washing. So wheels are in motion. Are you flying on 25th too?  We are connecting in SeaTac (Alaska).


macraven said:


> A quick drop in to see how all the homies are doing
> 
> Did not see charade yet and hope her kidney stone has or will pass soon
> Hope no storm or rain her way
> 
> Love seeing our newest homies posting more
> Once you post in the thread, you are part of our family
> 
> Gonna be in the 90’s for the next week for us so I try to do any food shopping before noon
> 
> Today I wasted my time watching the weather channel waiting for a phone call, so will hit Walmart soon
> 
> Was playing phone tag with a doctor office but now that we did connect, can leave the house now
> Each time I type her name, autocorrect changes it
> Using the phone to post her is aggravating at times .. ugh
> It “corrects” my spelling
> 
> Hugs to all newbies here!
> And a big hey to all the other homies!


Yes!  We need more West Coast peeps! 
90 eek. I better get ready for the heat.  It’s in mid 70s here right now, at 5:00. Hotter earlier. We’ve been having very pleasant weather. Tomorrow 80.  I’ve been enjoying the patio this afternoon. I think I had a doze.
Tomorrow sparkles get taken care of and nails! 

Hope Charade is feeling ok today.

Lynne Pad Thai sounds good. I’ve never tried making it. Is your Tampa hotel pre or post cruise?  What about booking a place on St. Pete Beach and add on a night for a little beach time?  We love St Pete Beach.


----------



## crostorfer

Sue M said:


> Hi neighbour!  Nope!  I don’t think it’s too early for packing, lol. Well maybe too early to put things in suitcase but I’m starting to pull things out and washing. So wheels are in motion. Are you flying on 25th too?  We are connecting in SeaTac (Alaska).
> 
> Yes!  We need more West Coast peeps!
> 90 eek. I better get ready for the heat.  It’s in mid 70s here right now, at 5:00. Hotter earlier. We’ve been having very pleasant weather. Tomorrow 80.  I’ve been enjoying the patio this afternoon. I think I had a doze.
> Tomorrow sparkles get taken care of and nails!
> 
> Hope Charade is feeling ok today.
> 
> Lynne Pad Thai sounds good. I’ve never tried making it. Is your Tampa hotel pre or post cruise?  What about booking a place on St. Pete Beach and add on a night for a little beach time?  We love St Pete Beach.



We are on the red eye out on Alaska on the 15th, I paid for our airport parking today via a Groupon. Normally we take the airport shuttle down, but the price of the shuttle has gone up so exponentially now that it’s half the price to just drive ourselves.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah Sue, thinking beach too.  Before the cruise.  We have to be back the night we get off the boat, as little one returns to school the next day.  I booked a dinner time flight, as it is nice to not stress about missing flight if late getting off boat.  Plus, stuff to do around Tampa if we have some time to kill.  And we have a lunchtime flight down, as I like to be in a hotel before dark.  Will give us some relax time, and a good sleep close, before boarding the next morning.  I did buy the faster to the fun, so we should be able to be one of the first on the ship.  We have been to Tampa before.  A couple of times to go to BGT, driving from Orlando when the kids were teens and we had Super Grover passes to max use it. We vacationed a couple of times on Sanibel Island, in a condo we liked, when the kids were little.  So somewhat familiar with the Tampa St. Pete area.  Flying into Tampa, as no time for the Orlando parks, and actually a good bit cheaper than flying into MCO.  

Nothing like a sinus cleaning meal.  Only time I otherwise do that is when I just have to use Chinese hot mustard on my egg roll.  

Oh and Pad Thai is easy, Sue.  Found a recipe online, and I buy the noodles, as no way I am making them or want to spend time on making them.  Was an easy way to use up left over chicken and pork.  Had a chicken breast that needed cooking, as well as a couple of pork chops that did not get eaten the other day.  Took about 15 minutes total.  I use a large, chicken fryer sized skillet to make it. I find it better than a wok, and hey, is very easy to wash out, as nonstick coating.  

Just relaxing now, not much to view, so may have to see if older one has a movie I can watch.  Tea for me too.  And ooh, think the AC is in.  Yep, tomorrow’s weather is from Dorian, 200 or so miles out to sea by the time she passes us, and will still send 35 or so mph winds, and chances of rain where I live.  

Sigh, umbrella stays in the work bag, but hoping the rain is only closer to the shore.  News keeps stressing the rough surf and rip tides. Stay away from the water, and 45 or  so mph winds predicted for the coastal areas, so no need for anyone to want to stroll on the beach, let alone go in the water.  And yay, prediction is a beautiful Saturday.  Told older one, Zoo day.  He was like ugh, but I know he will go if I ask him.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I’m still here lurking a bit. I started to post a few times, but I would either get distracted or doze off. Dh is watching football and I am really bored right now. 



cam757 said:


> I guess we will do a little storm prep this afternoon. Looks like it will just skirt our area so hopefully just a nor'easter type storm for us. If it ever gets here....


Hope you are able to avoid the storm.



cam757 said:


> The new school attendance policy is very strict. Might have to rethink any UOR trips during the school year...we will see.


 No allowances for family vacations? The older B got the less likely I was to take her out of school for a vacation. I did, however, arrange for her to take her midterms early in 2107 so we could be at Universal for my 50th birthday. 



tink1957 said:


> Funny story...I found my 2015 Mardi Gras blinky glass and washed it, put it in the dish drainer after checking to see if it still blinked...nothing. Later that night Danielle asked me why I turned on the glass and it was lighting up purple, green and yellow...it would not turn off so it's been blinking for 2 weeks now...it's down to only one yellow light...they don't make them like that anymore since the one I got at HHN last year doesn't even blink red anymore


Too funny. Back in 2007 we got B a set of blinking Mickey ears. They continued to blink for several years.



Sue M said:


> Charade glad you’re feeling ok! And it’s best to have pain meds on hand if needed!
> Good score on Busch Gardens. I’ve only been to Tampa one but loved it. Wish there was one on west coast!


 I have never been to the one in Tampa. I would like to go someday.



Disxuni said:


> I live between Daytona and St Augustine, it's easier to say that than tell people where I live, as people usually know either one city, the other, or both. Saves time when 9 out of 10 times I typically have to give that description anyway when they don't know where I live when I tell them.


 I used to always tell people the large city near where I lived. I’m not really near a large city now, so it can be difficult to explain where I live.



Robo56 said:


> All is well. So thankful that hurricane stayed off shore and only manageable winds and rain.


 Good to hear. 



crostorfer said:


> Is 10 days too early to start packing? I'm in full vacation mode now, I just want to goooooooooo!!!!


 It would be too early for me, but I am a last minute packer. 



macraven said:


> Was playing phone tag with a doctor office but now that we did connect, can leave the house now


 I have been doing the same today. I was told the urologist that I prefer to see doesn’t have any openings until November. I’m going to see the nurse practitioner instead. 



Sue M said:


> What about booking a place on St. Pete Beach and add on a night for a little beach time? We love St Pete Beach.





Lynne G said:


> Yeah Sue, thinking beach too


I haven’t spent a lot of time there, but I liked the Tampa/St. Pete area when I visited. 



I think I may have made a mistake with my Busch Gardens planning. I completely forgot about Howl O Scream. Dh will enjoy it, but B and I will not. I’ve already bought tickets, so I guess we will have to make the best of it.


----------



## macraven

Glad to hear from you charade

Hope you stay pain free as long as possible 

Only thing I found on tv tonight to watch was shark tank
Still watching it


----------



## Pumpkin1172

stopping in for a quick Hi!

Enjoying my evening off.  I got suckered onto taking a shift tomorrow night.  Seems the newamaher likes to do scheduling by the seat of her pants. This will be the last time I step up and take one when she schedules wrong.  Oh well, next weekend I only have one shift.  The hubby and son #1 are flying out for a fishing trip with the hubby's brother and his son.  Son#2 and I have a few things planned and I will be either working on a quilt or refinishing our bedroom furniture.  

It's exciting to hear all the count downs!!!!  I'm very green with envy and wish we could just jet away and partake and the fun too... but work calls us right now.  I can't wait to hear and live vicariously through all your stores and trip reports 

Well...off to bed.  The dog keeps looking at me saying he needs to go to bed, and he doesn't go to bed until the last person goes to bed.  

Hope everyone gets a good night's sleep tonight.


----------



## Sue M

crostorfer said:


> We are on the red eye out on Alaska on the 15th, I paid for our airport parking today via a Groupon. Normally we take the airport shuttle down, but the price of the shuttle has gone up so exponentially now that it’s half the price to just drive ourselves.


I think we may be on the same flight, lol.  9:30?  That would be too funny!
My flight from YVR lands at 8:20, so probably get to Orlando gate just before boarding starts depending on what terminal we land in. Hopefully not a far one. It’s the Horizon Air commuter flight, small jet. Sometimes they land in another terminal.

When we drive down to SeaTac to fly I usually stay in one of the hotels the night before near Southcenter Mall that has park n go. Most of them do and usually cheaper than airport parking. If you can score a good rate.

Say hi if you see me. Blond, have purple ish carry on.


----------



## Sue M

Charade good to see you, must mean you’re doing ok!  What kind of tickets did you get for Busch?  Are they for certain dates or anytime tickets?  I’m probably the only one going to Universal and not going to HHN!  Lol. I guess we’ll get to see some decorations during the daytime?  Or do they have entire area roped off?  I don’t even know what area it’s in!  Never gone this time of year.  

Lynne I’ll have to look up recipes for Pad Thai!  

Hi Pumpkin!  My dogs go to bed with the first person in, lol!  We used to have a dog who could tell when we were going and he’d get there about 10min before anyone else.  Then when we walked into the bedroom he’d start snoring, like look I’m sleeping you can’t move me!


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> Charade good to see you, must mean you’re doing ok! What kind of tickets did you get for Busch? Are they for certain dates or anytime tickets? I’m probably the only one going to Universal and not going to HHN! Lol. I guess we’ll get to see some decorations during the daytime? Or do they have entire area roped off? I don’t even know what area it’s in! Never gone this time of year.


They’re general admission tickets, but must be used before October 27. I didn’t realize that Howl O Scream starts 9/14 and runs through 10/27. I have no idea how this event works. I don’t know if they transform the entire park or just parts of it. I emailed customer service tonight to find out.


----------



## crostorfer

Sue M said:


> I think we may be on the same flight, lol.  9:30?  That would be too funny!
> My flight from YVR lands at 8:20, so probably get to Orlando gate just before boarding starts depending on what terminal we land in. Hopefully not a far one. It’s the Horizon Air commuter flight, small jet. Sometimes they land in another terminal.
> 
> When we drive down to SeaTac to fly I usually stay in one of the hotels the night before near Southcenter Mall that has park n go. Most of them do and usually cheaper than airport parking. If you can score a good rate.
> 
> Say hi if you see me. Blond, have purple ish carry on.



Omg we are on the same flight!!!! That’s crazy! We don’t have a seat assignment yet, I gambled on the seats to get the lower fare, I may live to regret that, but we’ll see. It’s just me and my teenage doppelgänger, I will absolutely look for you to say hi!


----------



## Lynne G

Way too funny, two homies on the same flight.  Dismeet would be nice, Sue and Crostorfer.

A very dark colored pre-dawn commute, with a huge tractor trailer in front of me, just when I thought woot, all going fast as me.  I knew exactly where his was going, and I could hear him backing up to park, as I parked.  Yep, grocery delivery for the store across the street.  Much more noisier than me.

No matter, sweater already on.  Cool day, and feels even cooler inside.  65 out the car showed.  Yeah, just enough for no jacket, but certainly a sweater for inside AC.  Think I even pulled a light blanket up, just before I woke up, as felt almost cool in the house, but do remember hearing the AC still on at times overnight.  Does feel rather humid out, as phone says 80 percent humidity right now.  Yeah, thought so.  Why the AC was off and on last night.  Only want humidity in the house in the coldest winter months.  Older one has his own humidifier, as even though we have a house one, the moist air in the winter definitely helps him with his asthma.

And a pep in my step.  It's a Friday, and so happy about that.

Hope Schumi had a great flight, and is getting used to being in an earlier time zone, and hope news of a great time already.

Charade, hope you pass that stone, and are feeling much better.  Nice to score those BG tickets.  We haven't been to that BG in quite some time, long time, when the kids were young.  DH had work in Virginia Beach, so we drove over to BG for some fun, and since older one has always been a history fan, we had to check out that too.  Hoping the scary stuff is not too bad for you and B.  At least most of the rides should be open.

Sue, most of the normal Halloween decoration is around when HHN is not, and while any sets or other props are covered over, you can still see some of the stuff that wil be used in HHN.  Nothing scary left, when not in HHN mode.

 oh yes it is. 

 Friday, Friday, Friday.

Good Morning homies.


----------



## Disxuni

@Charade67 Well, if you move around, there will always be another big city. I'm glad to hear from you. Hope you feel better soon!

What a small world, two on the same flight, that's amazing!

Also, don't feel bad @Sue M I probably won't be going to HHN either. I'm planning on getting the premier AP, but last couple of times I got ill due to the fog. So, I'm debating. Like @Lynne G said, they cover it all up anyway during the regular park operating hours. In the past, I know they'd have a few pieces of merch in some of the gift shops, but everything else they try to cover everything up.


----------



## macraven

Two homies recently met on the SANs

Now they find out they will met again on the same flight

I call this Mummy Dust


----------



## Sue M

crostorfer said:


> Omg we are on the same flight!!!! That’s crazy! We don’t have a seat assignment yet, I gambled on the seats to get the lower fare, I may live to regret that, but we’ll see. It’s just me and my teenage doppelgänger, I will absolutely look for you to say hi!


That is hilarious!  We should have a little while to say hi if all goes well with no delays with my first flight. I have an hour.  But they start boarding 30 min before departure.  I hope you aren’t stuck in the dreaded middle seat!  Fingers crossed!  I booked a window seat and hope to sleep!  Usually I prefer aisle, but for red eye nice to be able to lean against window with pillow. 

Thanks everyone for letting me know what to expect during non HHN hours. Too bad all is covered during the daytime!  Wouldn’t mind seeing sets during daylight, lol. When it’s not as scary!  

Lynne it’s 57F here this morning @6:30 but going up to 80F. Beautiful sunrise.  Had to get up for bathroom now awake watching the news. 

Have a good TGIF day Sans. I’m off this morning to have sparkles covered and nails done!


----------



## macraven

Opening night for HHN !

Exciting...


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 







Hope everyone is well and getting ready for a relaxing weekend.

Schumi and her hubby should be checked in and relaxing in their favorite place.
Hope the flight in was a smooth one.



crostorfer said:


> Is 10 days too early to start packing? I'm in full vacation mode now, I just want to goooooooooo!!!!



It’s never to early to get into celebrating your upcoming vacation. Get those suitcases out and dance while your filling them. Your vacation will be here before you know it.




macraven said:


> Was playing phone tag with a doctor office but now that we did connect, can leave the house now



Mac...hope all is well with you and you got all your doctor phone calls sorted.




Lynne G said:


> Made Pad Thai, and oops guess I put too much heat in it.



Wow.....that sounds good. You are the one who got me to try Pad Thai at Mytho’s now I have it on each visit to IOA.




Lynne G said:


> Oh I hear ya on countdowns. 25 for me, and I cannot believe it is September now.



It seems like time is flying. You will be leaving for vacation before you know it.




Sue M said:


> I think we may be on the same flight, lol. 9:30? That would be too funny!





crostorfer said:


> Omg we are on the same flight!!!! That’s crazy!



So cool that you are both on the same flight. Two Sans homies meeting...yeah!!




macraven said:


> Opening night for HHN !



Yep....opening night might set the tone for the whole event....will be interesting to see how busy opening night will be.


----------



## Robo56

Disxuni said:


> More info just came out about the Dark Arts show,



Sounds interesting will have to look that up. Have not heard anything about that  yet. 

Hope all is well with you Disxumi


----------



## Disxuni

Robo56 said:


> Sounds interesting will have to look that up. Have not heard anything about that  yet.
> 
> Hope all is well with you Disxumi



It's Friday and the day is so far so good. I hope things are good with you too! 

I think another post on the forum about asking what were the select dates, apparently, it's happening on different dates during different times. I didn't realize that bit. I just assumed it would be like the regular show, where once it goes dusk, it just continuously goes off. I'm sure there are more details to come eventually. 

Better news than the over hyped JK announcement that ended up being nothing.


----------



## Lynne G

I for one, will be trying to see the Dark Arts show.  At least I'll have a couple of days to try.  

Woot, for the first night of HHN.  Should be great, given weather should be perfect.  Looking forward to reports of what to see, eat, and buy.  Well, maybe drink too.

Good Morning Robo.  Yep, will be another day off our countdown too.  So glad you'll be at SF while I am there.  First time for me, but since enjoyed dinner there, am looking forward to eating there again, and checking out the bar, Schumi so enjoys.  And probably the pool, it looks so nice.  Then you are back home, and I get to enjoy some more RPR time.  Hope all is well with you.

Mac, hope the doctor's helped you out, since caught up with, after phone tag.

And Sue, nice you help out, see no good deed goes unpunished.  Was a favorite saying of an old boss, when I got stuff I was like, why me, volunteered?  Hope you do get a chance for a hello with same flight plans.  Red Eyes are ones I sleep on most of the time too.  After being on flights at all hours of the day, I have no trouble sleeping upright in a plane seat.  

So ready for lunch, is it time yet?  Almost.  Walk looks overcast, so will take my umbrella, and maybe even leave my sweater on.  Very gray looking out.  And tree is loosing it's bright green leaves.  Half orange now.  Boo, Fall is coming.  

Dix, yeah, and that stupid JK stuff actually was in my news feed.  Really?  Is all I have to say.  Glad to hear you are doing good.  

Oooh, was announced munchkins are in the break room.  Have to decide, do I save for later, and raid, or hope the rest of us, are not interested until after lunch?  Decisions.  Decisions.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning and happy Friday. I’m spending the day doing all the things i was going to do back on Monday. I just finished a thorough cleaning of the main bathroom. I think I will start some laundry next. 



crostorfer said:


> Omg we are on the same flight!!!!


That’s great. Y’all can meet before you get to Orlando.



Lynne G said:


> Charade, hope you pass that stone, and are feeling much better. Nice to score those BG tickets. We haven't been to that BG in quite some time, long time, when the kids were young. DH had work in Virginia Beach, so we drove over to BG for some fun, and since older one has always been a history fan, we had to check out that too. Hoping the scary stuff is not too bad for you and B. At least most of the rides should be open.


 Thanks Lynne. I am feeling much, much better than I was on Monday.  We are only about 3 hours from BG, so It’s not too bad of a drive. I’m thinking most everything except the water rides should be open. We will probably get there when it opens stay until the scary stuff starts. We can do other stuff in Williamsburg in the evening. There is this really nice Christmas shop that I love to go to . 



Disxuni said:


> Well, if you move around, there will always be another big city. I'm glad to hear from you. Hope you feel better soon!


 Ugh, no. I don’t ever want  to move again. 

I think I will toss a load in the wash and then grab some lunch.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne I’m hopeful that I’ll get some shut eye. Bringing flight pillow and fleece blanket!  May take some Gravol, that makes me sleepy. 

Is the new Dark Arts projection show only during HHN nights?   I’d love to see it but have the sinking feeling I won’t be able too. 

On Monday & Tuesday I notice there’s no HHN but park is still closing at 6:00?

Robo lol. I can just see husbands expression if he saw me dancing around suitcase while filling!  He’d probably be getting the butterfly net out lol!


----------



## Lynne G

Sue, it's in IOA, so hopefully you can see it on your days not doing HHN.  Hope your pampering left you with blonde again, and pretty nails.  So nice to be pampered.

Time for that walk.  And I'm ready.  Later homies.  Happy Friday.  Can't say that enough.  LOL


----------



## macraven

Sue M said:


> Is the new Dark Arts projection show only during HHN nights?   I’d love to see it but have the sinking feeling I won’t be able too.
> 
> On Monday & Tuesday I notice there’s no HHN but park is still closing at 6:00?


I saw the list times on the website
That show will be shown also on hhn nights, 

Dates for it are listed


----------



## Disxuni

@Sue M It's been a couple of years since I've been to Universal, but generally, around the non-peak season it's not unusual for Universal can be closed at the earliest 6 unfortunately, average 6-8.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Sue, it's in IOA, so hopefully you can see it on your days not doing HHN.  Hope your pampering left you with blonde again, and pretty nails.  So nice to be pampered.
> 
> Time for that walk.  And I'm ready.  Later homies.  Happy Friday.  Can't say that enough.  LOL


Yay!  I forget which is in what park for HP. 
Yep. In salon now doing hair!


----------



## Lynne G

Legally blonde, I hope, Sue.  LOL  And glad you don't have the bad hair day, as we have.  That lunchtime walk was quite windy, and last part of the walk, some light rain blowing on me.  Not enough for an umbrella, and I was not going to risk opening my umbrella, due to the wind.  And was happy to have my sweater on, though got almost too warm by the end too.  Now, the AC must have been turned off, as almost too warm inside, and warmer than outside. 

Hey, it's Friday!  And ugh, late day, oh well.  At least I'll be home in time for a late dinner.  Thinking since I need gas, and Sam's pizza is decent, and a cheap dinner.  Hmmmm.


----------



## schumigirl

Hot Hot Hot here.....

Arrived last night after a fabulous flight......no delays, no detours up high......straight across the Atlantic where we even saw the edge of Dorian......impressive! 

Thank you for all the good wishes.......appreciate it........

Got a lovely suite again in Sapphire......hotel is quietish, but will get busier......

HHN tonight......so excited for that! But, only plan to do a short visit then leave.......

So good to be back!!!


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Hot Hot Hot here.....
> 
> Arrived last night after a fabulous flight......no delays, no detours up high......straight across the Atlantic where we even saw the edge of Dorian......impressive!
> 
> Thank you for all the good wishes.......appreciate it........
> 
> Got a lovely suite again in Sapphire......hotel is quietish, but will get busier......
> 
> HHN tonight......so excited for that! But, only plan to do a short visit then leave.......
> 
> So good to be back!!!


Glad flight went well!  Must have been something seeing the edge of Dorian. 
Now to get on EST!  Hope you get a good sleep in tonight!


----------



## macraven

Hope Schumi pops in here tonight to give us the low down on how crowds were tonight for hhn for them


----------



## Monykalyn

Friday yes.. Finally.
Scattered kids and DH-Subway sandwiches for a couple of us. Did a quick fried rice last night after work (OMG long day) with leftovers in fridge and managed to use 1/2 dozen eggs.  YAY to Carol and Tom making it to Orlando-eagerly waiting for reports of HHN this year!
Connected with Pattyw-meeting up with her on 22nd at HRH. And hope to connect with @Sue M too., and lots of others around!



Lynne G said:


> I did buy the faster to the fun


 So worth it! Especially if have a tender port or have to go to Guest services.


Lynne G said:


> And ooh, think the AC is in. Yep, tomorrow’s weather is from Dorian, 200 or so miles out to sea by the time she passes us, and will still send 35 or so mph winds, and chances of rain where I live.


 UGH Dorian the gift that keeps on giving. Our Virginia Beach friends were prepping. DD in Florida in Jacksonville said storm wasn't any worse than a usual storm. She flew out to Austria this am-conference there next week but went a few days early for sight seeing.


Charade67 said:


> I started to post a few times, but I would either get distracted or doze off.


 this is me this entire week. Took cold med last night to stop the sneezing and passed out with phone and ipad in bed apparently. DH found them this morning wrapped up in comforter LOL.  Glad to hear you are doing better.


Disxuni said:


> I'm planning on getting the premier AP


 Love my premier AP although I do the RoF as one night of HHN isn't enough. The EP after 4 is so nice though!! Can stay off property and still do lots of stuff, especially during busy times.


Sue M said:


> Thanks everyone for letting me know what to expect during non HHN hours. Too bad all is covered during the daytime! Wouldn’t mind seeing sets during daylight, lol. When it’s not as scary!


 What about the daytime Unmasking tour? We are signed up for 6 house tour on 21st.  Missed it last year as I waited too late. Booked it quick this year. Hope Ghostbusters and Classic monsters are part of it.


Sue M said:


> I’m off this morning to have sparkles


 and I know I had to call to schedule something else! UGH  Hope the sparkle enhancement (ie recovery/concealment) was successful.


Charade67 said:


> I am feeling much, much better than I was on Monday.


 Yay! 

Wonder how @KStarfish82 and her sweet babies are doing?

So DH and I may be  going to conference in Orlando in January-and he's now said he wants to do AP to Disney if we do go...as I am upgrading  in September if we do January as well.  Our AP's would then be valid for AUgust when his DD has her conference (2020 is at Contemporary-last month was Grand Floridian). And I'll bet he ends up with AP at Universal too if that happens. Is it wrong that I am already looking at airfare for a  quick trip for Mardi gras/Flower &Garden?? His annual company meeting (the Worlds finest chocolate one) 2020 July may be in Portland or Orlando or stay in  Chicago-I would forgo the AP to Disney to go back to Portland! Hoping we know soon so we can start making plans. The high money producers in the company have said locations favored are Orlando or Portland though...and the VP of company is on west Coast. Have I said how much I loved Portland?

I need to win the lottery to fulfill my travel wishes LOL!

Coffee maker set to brew when I hit button when I get up. Thinking it is bedtime for me soon.  12 sleeps til  I am at "other"  home and HHN!! 13 sleeps to Galaxies Edge and Food& wine!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot, a Schumi posting.  Glad to hear happy, and ooh nice treat to see that cloud formation.  

Eh, not much on this Friday night, did a MonyK, and took a nap with iPad still running and phone beside me.  Awake enough now, to do that before bed routine.  Tired still, so no night owl posting most likely. L 

MonyK, yep most of our ports are tenders, so you can bet, I want to be on the first ones.  And hope means early opening of room, too. And haha, yep AP burns a hole in your wallet.  Why August trip for us, had to get the most of that AP.  

And we had rain, thank you hurricane, but she is motoring now, and will be giving North of us the now just larger storm.  Seems no eye now, but still a powerful one.  

Have a good night homies.  Catch a most restful one tonight. 

 I am so ready for a wake up and not move out of bed for quite awhile morning. That should be tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

Monyk, you have lots of great trips lined up
It’s such a shame that your job keeps you from vacationing more...

Been reading a site of peeps reports on tonights hhn

Crowds did not seem bad 

Guess it is time to tuck all the homies to bed but will leave the light on for any latecomers


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, mac they were correct......crowds weren’t awful. I still wouldn’t do it without EP......lines were 80 minutes at some points. 

We went in around 7ish, it was busy......but not mobbed like last year. Ghostbusters was 75 minutes.......with EP we were in the house in around 5 minutes, it was excellent not having to wait. The house itself isn’t scary......now can you make Ghostbusters scary........it was more fun......would do it again. 

Yeti was an hour for regular line, again, around the 5 minute mark to get in.......it wasn’t the freezing cold house as reported......but fun......few scares at the end. 

Us......it was a little eerie.......no real scares. 50 minute line and again, little to no wait for EP.

Stranger Things had gone down from 90 minutes to 75 when we went in, this was the house we waited the longest, around 15 minutes. This house has a strong sweet smell......not nice and would put me off. Lots of strobe lighting. No real scares. 

Killer Klowns was fun........80 minute wait and we were less than 10 minutes. I’d do this house again purely for the fun factor. 

Did a couple of the scare zones. They’re just not scary. The one where Terminator was, you’d say it was different.......entertaining but not scary. 

We only did the front area of the park, and it is fun. But I want the bejeesus scared out of me.........where are the scares??

Spoke to a few TM later who said the same thing........hopefully it’s first night teething issues....

Didn’t have any food. Saw someone’s pizza fries and it looked like a mess in a tray......not very appetising. Will try some of the food on a different night. 

We had a fun night though and then went back to Strong Water Bar......almost time for bed as it feels like 5am for us......should be adjusted by tomorrow........


----------



## macraven

I hope you are up well  tomorrow !

You have a birthday to celebrate tomorrow

Came back to correct my date error so Schumi can celebrate her birthday on the correct day
I screwed up the date 

But if no one reads my correction, she will have two different days to celebrate this year


----------



## macraven

Double post sorry


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I hope you are up well  tomorrow !
> 
> You have a birthday to celebrate tomorrow
> Have tom you wake up early
> Birthdays are meant to be celebrated all day and night long
> 
> Hope it is a sweet one for our Carole ‘



Not me mac.......my birthday isn’t till the 13th.....we have Ocean Prime booked for my birthday celebration dinner........but I’ll take an early Happy Birthday anytime......

Forgot to write above the hotel guest entrance is now over to the LEFT as you approach the park. They still have signs showing you the way though. You can’t really miss them. 

Up far too early this morning.......Tom is still sleeping, so came through to the sitting area to have a quick flick through the net.........still haven’t decide what to do today. 

Going to St Augustine on Sunday that much we know. 

Hope everyone has a good Saturday......


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn yep sparkle concealment went well!  We thought about doing the daylight chicken tour lol!  But didn’t book. 
Is @pattyw staying at HRH too?
I’ve yet to make it down to Portland!  Something I keep wanting to do.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, somehow DH knocked the radio on, beep, time is 4:00 am.  Yeah, I am awake.  Listen for a bit, it is a news channel, and they cover the headlines, bit of local info, business bit, traffic, and weather in 10 or so minute loops.  Learned not much new in the headlines, what was going on in the City today, the market watch info, car crashes in the overnight hours, and road closures for stuff happening in the City today, and temp is 52 out, with a full sunny and nice day with high close to 80.  Sounded like all the stuff I generally knew, including local road closures of the main road next to me, for local part of my neighborhood that is having a car show this weekend. Then I decided to go back to sleep, and up by 7:30.  Good thing is I am hanging wash out now.  

Yay, Sue is blonde and happy with her hairdo, and hope you get to Portland this weekend.

Ah, time for another load of wash. DH is heading out the door, so I will start some eggs for breakfast to wake older one when I finish stuffing the towels and some clothes in this next load.  

Have a super duper Saturday!  


And I have to say, not as scary and fun, sorry, but that sounds like a good night for me.  But my visit is just short of a month from now, so I guess I will hear if any scarier corrections are made.


----------



## Charade67

Quick morning check in. I’m up earlier than I wanted to be. Going to get breakfast and then vacuum the living room.

We have a fun, exciting day of cleaning the kitchen. We are going to go through every drawer and cabinet. If we find things that we haven’t used since we moved here then they will either be donated on thrown away. I’m tired of having stuff I don’t use taking up space. 

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah Charade, I did that kitchen stuff clear out too.  I tend to only use some of all the stuff I thought I was going to use.  Hence purged pots and pans and some mugs and glasses too.  Some found the trash, the rest were given away.  I need to redo my kitchen one if these days so less to move out will make that easier.


----------



## macraven

Just finished reading different sites of last nights hhn

Also watched the videos of inside the houses

Some did not wow me but adjustments and changes in the houses will be made I’m sure by the time I go later this month
The videos of US and GB houses did look great
Others just average and same old same old stuff from past years I have been

Another hot day in the 90’s here
Waiting until tonight to shop for shoes

I think we have quite a few homies going to Orlando next week and the week after
Most of you probably have started the mental packing of your suitcases

Have a relaxing day and a great weekend!


----------



## Charade67

The great kitchen clean out is done. We got rid of a lot of stuff including a full set of stone wear dishes. We have another set of lightweight dishes we use all the time, so we just added a few new pieces to that. I also convinced dh to toss a bunch of theme park and other event plastic souvenir cups. 

Dh has turned the TV on to a random college football game and promptly fallen asleep.


----------



## macraven

Decided not to cook dinner tonight.
Told Mr Mac he has the choice of Jersey Mike or Subway for dinner...
If no traffic, its a 3 minute drive to one of those joints and a 4 minute drive to the other one.


----------



## Charade67

My vote would be Jersey Mike’s.


----------



## macraven

I like how you think


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Quick morning check in. I’m up earlier than I wanted to be. Going to get breakfast and then vacuum the living room.
> 
> We have a fun, exciting day of cleaning the kitchen. We are going to go through every drawer and cabinet. If we find things that we haven’t used since we moved here then they will either be donated on thrown away. I’m tired of having stuff I don’t use taking up space.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


I did this not long ago with one bank of draws, 2 more to go!


----------



## Robo56

Good evening Sans family 



Disxuni said:


> It's Friday and the day is so far so good. I hope things are good with you too!



All is good here.



Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Robo. Yep, will be another day off our countdown too. So glad you'll be at SF while I am there. First time for me, but since enjoyed dinner there, am looking forward to eating there again, and checking out the bar, Schumi so enjoys. And probably the pool, it looks so nice. Then you are back home, and I get to enjoy some more RPR time. Hope all is well with you.



We will have to visit the Strong Water for sure. The pool is nice at SF. I’am doing good. Looking forward to HHN.




Sue M said:


> Robo lol. I can just see husbands expression if he saw me dancing around suitcase while filling! He’d probably be getting the butterfly net out lol!



If it’s a joyful snoopy dance it’s ok.





schumigirl said:


> Arrived last night after a fabulous flight......no delays, no detours up high......straight across the Atlantic where we even saw the edge of Dorian......impressive!



Great to hear the flight was smooth....wow that would have been something to see.



schumigirl said:


> Going to St Augustine on Sunday that much we know.



Have a great time in St Augustine


12 sleeps till I leave for HHN.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, Saturday night.  Deciding what to watch.  

Did some errands today, and had dinner out with older one.  Poor service ruined our meal, at a place we have always liked.  Both of us decided, the food was as good as remembered, and oh so large portions, that if we do go back again, we will ask not to be seated in that server’s section.  Usually, we have always had a great server.  And enough leftovers brought home,  will be another meal, and I could not resist taking dessert with me too, a huge piece of cheesecake.  Rich food to be eaten tomorrow.  

Sigh.  Tired, and thankfully a quiet night, other than hearing older one chatting with his online friends.  Have not bothered to see what they are playing.  

Have a sound sleeping  night to each and every homie.  

And yay, for Robo’s countdown.  Yes, will be very nice to meet up inside SF, before you leave.


----------



## Sue M

Robo, but of course it will be a joyful dance!

Lynne, shame the service was poor. It does ruin the meal. 

Brother-in-law came over for dinner. Sadly the weather is turning so ate inside. We’ve been eating outside on the patio since early August and it’s so pleasant. But, Sunday thru Tuesday it’s supposed to rain. 
We did BBQ though.  A pork tenderloin, Mr cooked it to perfection.  Also roasted potatoes, corn on cob and salad. I’m stuffed. 

Tomorrow is the church bbq ha. Guess it will be inside the hall instead of the backyard. 

Monday will start laying everything out I want to pack. Will use basement family room so dogs can’t see!  They don’t go downstairs. They know what it means when suitcases come out!


----------



## Lynne G

Haha, Sue that is funny with the dogs.  Yep, I had a dog that would stomp up the stairs when he was mad.  They know.  

An overcast morning, with some rain for us too.  No hanging out the loads of wash today.  Yesterday’s ones dried nicely in the backyard.  

A Good Morning and lovely Sunday to you all.  

Quiet house, and no one else up, time for another cup of tea, and hope something good is on the screen.

Later, all, as will hope to pick up little one from the train station soon.  Seems more Fall clothing is needed, some summer clothes returned, some shopping. and a need for a car, to go to a one time job later this afternoon.  Will be nice to see her again.


----------



## Robo56

Morning sleepy heads 





Up early as usual this morning. Did some baking and prep for lunch today. Son and family area coming over. Will grill some steaks. Was going to go to church, but will watch service online this morning.

Yep, Lynne a bad service experience at a restaurant that serves good food can ruin the meal experience for sure.


----------



## Robo56

Lynne G said:


> Later, all, as will hope to pick up little one from the train station soon. Seems more Fall clothing is needed, some summer clothes returned, some shopping. and a need for a car, to go to a one time job later this afternoon. Will be nice to see her again.




Morning Lynne 


Have a nice time with your daughter today.


----------



## crostorfer

Good morning SANS

Our weather has turned up here in the PNW, the chill in the air and the rain are pretty much screaming that summer has gone by the way side. We had actual thunderstorms last night which is a rarity for us, it made for some great pictures online. 

I'm at work today, and my time will be passed making last minute Amazon purchases for the trip. We leave in one week, and that is the only thing that will get me through my long shifts today and tomorrow. I need sunblock, and we're bringing reusable metal straws and collapsible water bottles this go-round. I also could use a good travel pillow. Our touring plan for this short visit is incredibly ambitious, from the time we hit the gate in Orlando we will be rolling, its going to be kind of imperative that we can get at least a couple of solid hours of sleep on the ride down or we are going to crash hard after lunch on Monday. Excessive caffeine intake can only take you so far before your body just says NO, lol.  

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all  hope all are well, especially those impacted by Dorian.  So nice to not get the secondary rain here.

Trip lovely, learned I’m not a fan of red eye flights or the billing department at Great Wolf Lodge where a week later & I’m talked out with them.  Going to put it in the CC company’s lap when bill comes in & let them have a go at it.

Middle DS had his scheduled eye surgery Wednesday, it’s going, slow.  3rd trip back to dr’s tomorrow but optimistic the new process will work out for him.  propped him up & he was able to coach his semi pro football team to championship win.  Raised his spirits nicely, sometimes that sort of thing is the best medicine IMO.  

Just quick skim through the thread, hope all are well

Figure carole has had more than a few jump scares at HHN, can’t wait to hear all about event this year . Who’s next? Monyk?

Many more here putting final touches on their planning For their fall trips.  I’m found of tweaking things more than a bit a couple of weeks out in my quest for that perfect trip . Know andy is of the same mind bent

Did see It, part 2 on Friday am (seemed so weird to go to movie then but only time that worked with my schedule, it was packed btw) absolutely loved it !!!  Jump scares galore but lots of psychological stuff that is still crossing my mind, real mark of a good horror flick IMO.  Although lynne’s Account of the scary landing is petrifying to read.

Another busy day, need to catch up on errands & grab some wings to fry for big game tonight rah-rah.

Is anyone surprised that the distraction known as Antonio brown will be getting ample air time on the sidelines of the New England/steelers game tonight?  Oakland is 2nd team this year lucky to be rid of that crap show.


----------



## cam757

Good Morning, 

We made it through the storm fine, in fact not much more than just a rainy day. Nothing like our neighbors to the south in Hatteras and Ocracoke.  My mom did have the windshield of her car broken from what I guess was something falling from a tree. She has really tall pines and really solid heavy pine cones. We have a bit of clean up to do today, just small sticks and pine cones. 


I didn't do much yesterday due to a sinus headache I've been dealing with all week but feel better today so I guess I will get stuff ready for the work week.

Hope everyone has a great Sunday!


----------



## schumigirl

Quick drive by..........

It is hot!! We had 97F today in St Augustine. 

Had lovely lunch and met up with a fellow Disser........we had tried to meet up before but it hadn’t worked out.......so today we had a lovely couple of hours with JaxDad.......

Time passed so quickly! We had a super time with a lovely guy......and will definitely meet up again next May if possible. 

HHN tonight.........going to do some of the back houses and maybe try some of the food.......

Didn’t go to Big Fire after all last night.........after speaking to a few people who’s opinion we value, we don’t plan to go at all. Had a lovely meal at Vivo.......

Moving over to RPR tomorrow for remainder of trip.......

Hope everyone’s good........few folks coming out soon.........


----------



## Monykalyn

Sunday already! 
And I started this post hours ago LOL. Interruptions and laundry...
Good weekend-grocery run yesterday - pork roast in crockpot for saturday dinner-pulled pork mmm. Used some of the leftovers to make a BBQ pork pizza today. Made a breakfast casserole this am-used a dozen eggs as the babies eggs are smaller still. So I am down to 2 1/2 dozen...my hen I was worried about is rapidly resuming her feistiness, still moving slower and not laying yet, but good to see her personality back. One of the interruptions earlier was the boy bringing in Charlotte and dumping her on me. She was comfortable so couldn't move much-watched end of a football game.


Lynne G said:


> Why August trip for us, had to get the most of that AP.


 ANd happy you did! So glad we got to meet up and meet you and your daughter!


macraven said:


> It’s such a shame that your job keeps you from vacationing more...


 Right??


Sue M said:


> Monykalyn yep sparkle concealment went well!  We thought about doing the daylight chicken tour lol!  But didn’t book.
> Is @pattyw staying at HRH too?
> I’ve yet to make it down to Portland!  Something I keep wanting to do.


 Yeah Patty is staying at her favorite HRH. Unfortunately her days shifted a bit again and we only overlap one evening. But hoping we can all meet for drink on 22nd!


Charade67 said:


> he great kitchen clean out is done


 Nice! I need to do that again.


Robo56 said:


> I’am doing good. Looking forward to HHN.


 The reports are getting me excited too!


Lynne G said:


> ep, I had a dog that would stomp up the stairs when he was mad. They know.


 That is so funny! our dog used to let out very loud and annoyed sighs when he wanted us to know he didn't agree with something, then plop himself on his bed with another loud "hmpf"


keishashadow said:


> Middle DS had his scheduled eye surgery Wednesday, it’s going, slow. 3rd trip back to dr’s tomorrow but optimistic the new process will work out for him. propped him up & he was able to coach his semi pro football team to championship win. Raised his spirits nicely, sometimes that sort of thing is the best medicine IMO.


 Oh hope the surgery is a success!! and congrats to him on the championship!!


cam757 said:


> We made it through the storm fine


 Always good news!!


schumigirl said:


> Didn’t go to Big Fire after all last night


Yeah-the price and mixed reviews don't have us too excited either. NBC Grille is requested from DD, Have gift card to Bubba Gumps, and I want to do Finnegans &/or Lombards again as well.

The memorial for our friend is the 21st-of course it is when I am gone. DH will go-however the fraternity reunion is next weekend, with the dinner the spouses are invited to as well. Been going over old college photos...found really old Disney tickets and park guides. And some old photos from Universal-circa 2004...


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, hope boy's surgery is a success, and always good news, a win of championship, is good medicine.  

Robo, yep, nice to look forward to our trip is a few weeks.  Hope you are doing well, and enjoying a big mug of coffee this morning.

Tink, hope all is well, and you're not working too hard, and hope the dog has been well behaved now.

MonyK, yep, was nice to finally say hello to you and one of your daughter's too.  Would be happy if our paths crossed again, but I think I miss you this month.  Highly thinking of going earlier next year, particularly if the AP rates fall like they did this year.  Thankfully, no change fees for SW, if I have to tweak a day or two, and hope no higher change in price.  

Schumi, glad to hear a nice lunch, and moving over to RPR today.  Hope at least I can say hello, just before you leave.  Oh, and I am so looking forward to hot weather.  See Orlando says high of 80 today, close to my weather, though ours will be mostly clouds and bits of sun.  

  and yeah, Monday already.  That felt like such a quick week-end.  Did see little one for  a few hours.  She was happy work ended a little earlier, and I had DH take her back, I was tired, and not feeling like driving in the dark.  Miss seeing her.  And campus life was an easy fit for her.  

With that, a hearty Good Morning to you all.  Hello Monday, and all the homies.  I so need tea.  And ooh, the sun is now above the horizon.  No golden sunrise though, only strands of yellow, across the horizon sky filled with clouds.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

I've been trying to post for a few days here but the popups are preventing it....can barely read the thread and like a few posts without being constantly interrupted so just know that I'm thinking about you all and trying to read along.

Only 30 minutes before I check in with SW and find out our boarding position so it's getting real now 
I still have most of my packing to do since I have been working and doing errands all week.  It's been a long hot summer and I can't wait for this trip to start.  Trey and I agreed that we will take it easy and relax more this time.  So more pool time and just enjoying the hotel for us.  

Sounds like HHN is off to a good start per Carole and all reports say Ghostbusters is a fun house which is nice for a change of pace.

Lynne...glad your little one is enjoying her time on campus and I know how hard it is to let her go out on her own.  You really do miss seeing them every day.

Monyk...good to hear your ailing hen is getting better and hope you have a wonderful trip ...it's getting close for you too!  Next year maybe we can meet up again since I plan to go later in September.

We have a heat advisory again today as it's supposed to reach the upper 90s...glad I'm not working.

Time to go check in so I'll just say hi to mac, Carole, Robo, keisha, Charade, Sue, cam, pumpkin, crostofer and anyone else I missed.

Have an awesome day


----------



## macraven

Safe travels Tink


----------



## cam757

Good Morning,

We had a pretty good Sunday. DH did a little yard work and I went to the grocery store to stock up for the week. Cooked fried pork chops, mash potatoes and fresh snaps for dinner and baked snickerdoodles for dessert.  Starting back with my diet today so I had to go out with a bang!



tink1957 said:


> Only 30 minutes before I check in with SW and find out our boarding position so it's getting real now



How exciting! We fly SW too! Hope you get a good boarding position.

@Lynne G - Glad you had a nice visit with your DD.

@schumigirl - It looks like you are having a good trip so far, albeit HOT! Hope your move to RPR goes smoothly.  Can't wait to hear about the refurbishments. We skipped Big Fire as well when we were there in August.  I saw a few things that I would like to try but DS is picky and it just wasn't worth wasting money on a meal I know he would not eat.  I did watch the DISboard Universal guys (can't remember their names) do a video review of the place and it did not appear that they were overly thrilled with it either.

@Monykalyn- Sounds like a nice Sunday. Lots of good stuff coming out of the kitchen.



keishashadow said:


> Did see It, part 2 on Friday am (seemed so weird to go to movie then but only time that worked with my schedule, it was packed btw) absolutely loved it !!! Jump scares galore but lots of psychological stuff that is still crossing my mind, real mark of a good horror flick IMO. Although lynne’s Account of the scary landing is petrifying to read.



I have put off watching the first movie because I started reading the book about 18 months ago but put it down for a while, then misplaced the book.  Finally found it but now I want to finish it before I watch the movies. The sequel looks really good and I am excited that Bill Hader is in it. I loved him on SNL.



Sue M said:


> Monday will start laying everything out I want to pack. Will use basement family room so dogs can’t see! They don’t go downstairs. They know what it means when suitcases come out!



That is what I dislike most about packing.  They know....they always know.

@Charade67- It feels great to purge those cabinets.  Theme park cups can really take up a lot of space. I haven't bought much on our recent trips because of that reason. I did buy the UOR AP refillable cup when we were there in August. I think I need a plastic bin to put all my UOR cups, lanyards, etc. so I know where everything is when I go to pack next time


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just doing a quick check in...before I sit and start working on my morning paperwork.  Changing up my morning routine. Enjoying my morning tea and catching up.  Seems I tweaked something in my lower back over the weekend...and it's still bothersome yet this morning when reaching to answer phones. Hmmm...I might have to run home or over to Walfart quick to pick up something for it.  Hopefully it sorts it's self out fast.  I hate when it gives me trouble. 

Seems everyone is getting excited for their countdowns...either hours or days away    I love that part of the trip just as much as the trip its self.  The fun part...getting excited, the planning, packing  it's all part of the vacation!!!!!  Everyone will have wonderful trips and great times at HHN.  

Monyk...it's great your chicken is feeling like herself again.  They really are adorable.  

Charade...We are in the process of purging things.  We are working on the basement right now.  It feels good to get rid of all those things that we don't need or haven't used.  

Lynne...it's hard when they leave.  I know I'm already missing the DD her hubby and their adorable dogs and they were just visiting us over the long weekend.  It doesn't help they don't live close to us...a nice 7 hr drive away.  We don't think we will see them until probably November again.  Good thing for video chat, texting and phone calls.  She tends to call us when she is commuting home and she is tied in traffic and not moving.  We seem to do lots of chatting then.

Cam...that dinner sounded very yummy.  It was raining here yesterday and I make baked ham with scalloped potatoes  lol.  Gotta love that comfort food!!!!  I hope your sinus headache is gone.  I'm glad you didn't have much damage beyond what you had.   The clean up is never fun...but better than having to deal with something worse.  

Well...seems my cup of tea is now gone.  I can hear the rain still hitting my office window  ( ugh   I'm so tired of rain ) and with en empty teacup...I might have to have another one or when I run to walfart...stop and pick one up on the way by.  It seems like a tea type of day.  Have a great day ton Robo,Tink, Mac, Keisha, Sure Carole, and anyone else I have missed


----------



## RAPstar

Yay! Since Disney lifted all of the block out dates for September I'm getting to go to GE after all! And I found an opening at Oga's so I'm like super excited right now


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Good Morning,
> View attachment 434260
> We had a pretty good Sunday. DH did a little yard work and I went to the grocery store to stock up for the week. Cooked fried pork chops, mash potatoes and fresh snaps for dinner and baked snickerdoodles for dessert.  Starting back with my diet today so I had to go out with a bang!
> 
> 
> 
> How exciting! We fly SW too! Hope you get a good boarding position.
> 
> @Lynne G - Glad you had a nice visit with your DD.
> 
> @schumigirl - It looks like you are having a good trip so far, albeit HOT! Hope your move to RPR goes smoothly.  Can't wait to hear about the refurbishments. We skipped Big Fire as well when we were there in August.  I saw a few things that I would like to try but DS is picky and it just wasn't worth wasting money on a meal I know he would not eat.  I did watch the DISboard Universal guys (can't remember their names) do a video review of the place and it did not appear that they were overly thrilled with it either.
> 
> @Monykalyn- Sounds like a nice Sunday. Lots of good stuff coming out of the kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> I have put off watching the first movie because I started reading the book about 18 months ago but put it down for a while, then misplaced the book.  Finally found it but now I want to finish it before I watch the movies. The sequel looks really good and I am excited that Bill Hader is in it. I loved him on SNL.
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I dislike most about packing.  They know....they always know.
> 
> @Charade67- It feels great to purge those cabinets.  Theme park cups can really take up a lot of space. I haven't bought much on our recent trips because of that reason. I did buy the UOR AP refillable cup when we were there in August. I think I need a plastic bin to put all my UOR cups, lanyards, etc. so I know where everything is when I go to pack next time



Thanks cam......it is blazing hot!! 

We have 99F today........not sure where I read it was to be 80F.....but it was already 82F by 8.30am this morning. 

Yes, two very good friends weren’t impressed particularly with the steaks......and a few other things.......so giving it a pass. I don’t mind what the prices are, as long as it’s good! 


Vicki.......you head in tomorrow.......will make plans once you’re here and know what you’re doing........safe travels and see you soon.......


Glad to be settled in to RP.........always get the best welcome from everyone we know here........

But it’s hotter than Hades still.........gorgeous!!! Lazy day today......


----------



## tink1957

Yeah Carole, I read it was supposed to be in the high 80s all week a few days ago but I guess it changed.  I was looking forward to cooler weather than last year so I hope for the best.

Great news on the GE entry Robbie...we're going to wait for next year when the other ride is open...hope you have a blast.

Got good flight positions in the low B group and tsa precheck too!  

I need to get back to packing...


----------



## macraven

Vicki, one last sleep before you leave! 

Weather for me still in mid 90’s and will stay that way next 7-8 days

Think lots of our peeps are headed to Orlando in the next two weeks

Have a grand time and be sure to drink plenty of fluids!
( umbrella drinks count also)

 To all the homies and friends!


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Tink.  And have a drink for me, as will miss ya, since my countdown is 21 days, or 20 more sleeps, with the last one having a wake up at 3am following it.  

And boo Mac, heard the September button is gone already.  I am hoping to get the HHN button and HHN AP magnet the day I arrive.  If you wait until the day after you arrive, maybe I can meet ya in the AP lounge to get both.  Hoping those are not all taken.

Think I need to make dinner.  Older one wants pasta, so easy for me.  Later.  And may all have a wonderful night.

And Schumi, save that heat for me, I like it hot when I am in Florida.


----------



## Sue M

crostorfer said:


> Good morning SANS
> 
> Our weather has turned up here in the PNW, the chill in the air and the rain are pretty much screaming that summer has gone by the way side. We had actual thunderstorms last night which is a rarity for us, it made for some great pictures online.
> 
> I'm at work today, and my time will be passed making last minute Amazon purchases for the trip. We leave in one week, and that is the only thing that will get me through my long shifts today and tomorrow. I need sunblock, and we're bringing reusable metal straws and collapsible water bottles this go-round. I also could use a good travel pillow. Our touring plan for this short visit is incredibly ambitious, from the time we hit the gate in Orlando we will be rolling, its going to be kind of imperative that we can get at least a couple of solid hours of sleep on the ride down or we are going to crash hard after lunch on Monday. Excessive caffeine intake can only take you so far before your body just says NO, lol.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day!


This time next Monday we’ll be dragging around Universal like zombies!  Lol


----------



## Charade67

A quick good evening to everyone. Today has been a stressful day.I got an email from a client who is very unhappy with her therapist right now. Last week she had to cancel an appointment. Normally I would handle the rescheduling, but her therapist said that she would take care of it. I told the client that her therapist would call to reschedule. Therapist didn’t call. I said something to the therapist who assured me that she would contact the client. She didn’t. Client is justifiably angry and hurt. She feels like she is not important to her therapist. She wants to talk to my main boss, but I told her that her therapist doesn’t work for the other therapist, just rents office space from her. I emailed her therapist this morning (she wasn’t working today) and asked her to contact the client ASAP. I still haven’t heard anything from the therapist and I assume the client hasn’t either. 
On top of all that, today I learned that one of the ministers from my former church in North Carolina passed away today.  He had fallen and broken his leg. It needed surgery, and during the surgery he developed a blood clot in his lung. He was only a few years older than me. 



cam757 said:


> Cooked fried pork chops, mash potatoes and fresh snaps for dinner and baked snickerdoodles for dessert. Starting back with my diet today so I had to go out with a bang!


 Sounds awesome. 



cam757 said:


> Theme park cups can really take up a lot of space. I haven't bought much on our recent trips because of that reason.


At one point we had 9 of the refillable Disney cups. We finally decided to keep 1 from each of the years we were there and toss the rest. We still have some souvenir cups, but cut back on all of the duplicates. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Seems I tweaked something in my lower back over the weekend...and it's still bothersome yet this morning when reaching to answer phones. Hmmm...I might have to run home or over to Walfart quick to pick up something for it. Hopefully it sorts it's self out fast. I hate when it gives me trouble.


Hope your back is felling better now. 



RAPstar said:


> Yay! Since Disney lifted all of the block out dates for September I'm getting to go to GE after all! And I found an opening at Oga's so I'm like super excited right now


Conrats. Hope it’s not too crowded for you. 



schumigirl said:


> We have 99F today........not sure where I read it was to be 80F.....but it was already 82F by 8.30am this morning.


 I am such a wimp when it comes to the heat. I could not do a theme park in temps that high. 

It’s only a little after 9:30 and I am already super sleepy. It may be an early night for me. 

Safe travels for all who are heading to Orlando soon.


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Hey all  hope all are well, especially those impacted by Dorian.  So nice to not get the secondary rain here.
> 
> Trip lovely, learned I’m not a fan of red eye flights or the billing department at Great Wolf Lodge where a week later & I’m talked out with them.  Going to put it in the CC company’s lap when bill comes in & let them have a go at it.
> 
> Middle DS had his scheduled eye surgery Wednesday, it’s going, slow.  3rd trip back to dr’s tomorrow but optimistic the new process will work out for him.  propped him up & he was able to coach his semi pro football team to championship win.  Raised his spirits nicely, sometimes that sort of thing is the best medicine IMO.
> 
> Just quick skim through the thread, hope all are well
> 
> Figure carole has had more than a few jump scares at HHN, can’t wait to hear all about event this year . Who’s next? Monyk?
> 
> Many more here putting final touches on their planning For their fall trips.  I’m found of tweaking things more than a bit a couple of weeks out in my quest for that perfect trip . Know andy is of the same mind bent
> 
> Did see It, part 2 on Friday am (seemed so weird to go to movie then but only time that worked with my schedule, it was packed btw) absolutely loved it !!!  Jump scares galore but lots of psychological stuff that is still crossing my mind, real mark of a good horror flick IMO.  Although lynne’s Account of the scary landing is petrifying to read.
> 
> Another busy day, need to catch up on errands & grab some wings to fry for big game tonight rah-rah.
> 
> Is anyone surprised that the distraction known as Antonio brown will be getting ample air time on the sidelines of the New England/steelers game tonight?  Oakland is 2nd team this year lucky to be rid of that crap show.


Oh no!  What happened with your bill. Guess you weren’t able to resolve the issue. Hopefully cc company can. I think I’d be putting a review in on Trip Advisor!  
I’m taking the red eye to MCO on Sunday. Hope I’ll be able to sleep some. I’ll see how it goes. The thing is it gives us a whole first day, where taking the morning flight over doesn’t get us to MCO until late afternoon around 5ish. So we loose most of the day. Hope it’s not too brutal.


----------



## Sue M

Yup, as Crostorfer mentioned, weather took a turn in the Pacific NW. Intermittent rain today. At times really poured. Saturday night we missed the T-Storms. Happening around us but not here. I could see the flashes looking east in the distance. Was all the talk on the news Sunday since they’re so rare here.

Sunday was the annual church picnic but due to weather we had it in the hall. There was a dessert competition.  Let me preface by saying, I rarely bake. So at 6:00 am Sunday morning I’m googling coffee cake, what I decided to do. Found a reasonable recipe and baked it. Never made, no idea how it would taste but I brought it in. It won, lol. Those who know me thought it was hilarious. So did I. But I must admit, it was yummy.

Today I started laying clothes out! 

Cam glad the storm passed you by. I just heard from cousin in Nova Scotia, not too much damage where they are, and he said their town has a generator so only a short power out.


Monykalyn glad chicken doing better!  Charlotte on your lap is a good reason to have some R&R!
I made a pork tenderloin in Instant Pot. Seems the weekend for it.
I plan on going to both Finnegan's and Lombards!  So yummy. We were talking about Big Fire. Will see.
Hope to see you soon.

Tink safe travels!  Hopefully we can meet to say hi before you leave! Yay for good boarding group!

Keishashadow hope for a speedy recovery for sons surgery.

Schumi yikes that is blistering hot! 99f    One day I hope to go see St. Augustine.
Happy moving day to RP. Hope you get the view you like.

Pumpkin hope your back is ok!  I have an appt this Thursday with my massage therapist.  Then when I get back she can put me back together, esp after Rip Rocket. When I returned from Disneyland she’s working on my back and says so, how many rides did you go on?  I reply, all of them lol. Except Matterhorn! 

Charade so sorry about your past minister. That’s the last thing you’d expect. But I guess no surgery is without risk.
I started to give duplicates of WDW mugs to friends grandchildren. They love them. And they’re perfect with the lid for kids.

Lynne, no!  AP button gone already?  I want mag too. Maybe they’ll get more in. 
It’s only the 9th!  Jeepers. I made pasta for dinner too. My dd & I like it. Mr doesn’t, and he’s not home for dinner tonight.

Rapstar yay you get to go to GE!  I was at the DL one and the area is amazing.

Mac


----------



## macraven

Charade, that sucks that you are stuck in the middle with the phone calls at work. (client complaint on therapist)
Hope the therapist did call the client to reschedule 

Sue, hope you can catch some winks on your flight.
You are so close to your trip time now!

Sometimes I have days that fly by and other times they drag...
Today I was busy and still have things to do before I go to bed.

Tink leaves in the morning
SueM, less than a week
Monyk after her
and the list continues....


----------



## crostorfer

Sue M said:


> This time next Monday we’ll be dragging around Universal like zombies!  Lol



I am doing everything that I can to make sure we can at least get a few hours of sleep on the plane this time. Last year we were absolutely miserable on this same flight, and we had paid more for the premium seats on the plane. Sooooo not worth it on the red eye. I looked it up and we've been assigned seats already, and there is no one in the aisle seat in our row, hopefully it stays that way. I bought this pillow that kind of looks like a sling that wraps around the headrest, and you kind of hug it. I also bought this thing that looks like a sling for your feet, you wrap it around the tray table in front of you. We should be fairly easy to spot on the plane, LOL!


----------



## crostorfer

Lynne G said:


> Safe travels Tink.  And have a drink for me, as will miss ya, since my countdown is 21 days, or 20 more sleeps, with the last one having a wake up at 3am following it.
> 
> And boo Mac, heard the September button is gone already.  I am hoping to get the HHN button and HHN AP magnet the day I arrive.  If you wait until the day after you arrive, maybe I can meet ya in the AP lounge to get both.  Hoping those are not all taken.
> 
> Think I need to make dinner.  Older one wants pasta, so easy for me.  Later.  And may all have a wonderful night.
> 
> And Schumi, save that heat for me, I like it hot when I am in Florida.



I really wanted the pin. :-(  I hope they get more!


----------



## macraven

Casey, me too....I really wanted the pin this year.

Last year same thing happened.


----------



## Lynne G

- yep, a Tuesday is here.  A very dark, and quick commute.  Clouds and sun today as well, but warmer.  We're still seeing the low 80's as the high, So actually, pleasant for September for us.  We start to get chiller mornings and nights, as the month goes on.  The sometimes, in October, we get a taste of summer, before the cooler Fall air starts.  By Thanksgiving, those winter coats usually arrive, or a rain coat.  We have had snow as early as mid October, but that's not as usual.

And yes, ladies, I am not happy no pins for this month.  And by the time we got there in August, no pin for that month too.  Guess all are now eager to get them.  You can bet, I'll be on the look out for the October ones, the first days of that month. 

Yay!  Sue's a baker.  So nice you won, and baked a tasty cake.  

Charade, that's terrible no call back to reschedule. I hope that client finally got another appointment.  And sorry to hear of another person you know, passing away, from not surviving the surgery. Sympathy sent to his family and friends.  

With that, sweater on, tea is drank, so going to get some more.

Have a terrific and totally fun Tuesday, and join Mac in making a Taco Bell run, or just have a taco.  Taco Tuesday is here.  Good Morning homies!

And have a safe flight Tink!


----------



## schumigirl

Good Tuesday Morning from a hot and sunny Orlando......

Yes Lynne.....will save some heat for you! 

Vicki safe journey down today.........see you soon!!

Sue, thanks yes, the move went great.........it was like a family reunion when we checked innas everyine we knew that was there came out to say hi.......and yes, we always have the room booked for us so we have the best view. 

Charade......we love the heat as I’m sure you know.......the aircon around helps when it’s hot like this........have to admit even the locals are commenting how blazing hot it is........but, we don’t have to spend all day anywhere.....couple of hours and out........go do something else.....

Yes, mac we have quite a list of travellers coming down soon.........



Park day today I think........

Hope everyone is good.....


----------



## tink1957

Quick hi to everyone before I board our flight   

Thanks for all the safe travel wishes 

I actually got a good night's sleep last night and we breezed through checkin ...next time I post we will be in Orlando


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 







keishashadow said:


> Trip lovely, learned I’m not a fan of red eye flights or the billing department at Great Wolf Lodge where a week later & I’m talked out with them. Going to put it in the CC company’s lap when bill comes in & let them have a go at it.



Keisha good to see you back.....hope your credit card company is able to help get the discrepancy sorted for you on the your credit card.




keishashadow said:


> Middle DS had his scheduled eye surgery Wednesday, it’s going, slow. 3rd trip back to dr’s tomorrow but optimistic the new process will work out for him. propped him up & he was able to coach his semi pro football team to championship win. Raised his spirits nicely, sometimes that sort of thing is the best medicine IMO.



Sending mummy dust and good wishes that your son’s eye surgery heals well.




cam757 said:


> My mom did have the windshield of her car broken from what I guess was something falling from a tree. She has really tall pines and really solid heavy pine cones. We have a bit of clean up to do today, just small sticks and pine cones.



Cam757.....sorry to hear about your moms windshield. We love the trees around our properties. They are beautiful to look at, but become a liability in storms for sure. Hope her insurance covers it.




schumigirl said:


> Had lovely lunch and met up with a fellow Disser........we had tried to meet up before but it hadn’t worked out.......so today we had a lovely couple of hours with JaxDad...



Yeah!!!!! To a Dis member meet up.




schumigirl said:


> Didn’t go to Big Fire after all last night.........after speaking to a few people who’s opinion we value, we don’t plan to go at all. Had a lovely meal at Vivo.......



Big Fire has been on my try list.....might give it a pass.




Monykalyn said:


> my hen I was worried about is rapidly resuming her feistiness, still moving slower and not laying yet, but good to see her personality back



Glad to hear the hen is getting back to her old self monyk.




Lynne G said:


> Robo, yep, nice to look forward to our trip is a few weeks. Hope you are doing well, and enjoying a big mug of coffee this morn



Yep, have my mug of hot coffee this morning Lynne. Hope your tea was yummy. I’am looking forward to the trip for sure.



tink1957 said:


> still have most of my packing to do since I have been working and doing errands all week. It's been a long hot summer and I can't wait for this trip to start. Trey and I agreed that we will take it easy and relax more this time. So more pool time and just enjoying the hotel for us.



Happy trails Tink....you deserve a great vacation. Have a great time.








cam757 said:


> We had a pretty good Sunday. DH did a little yard work and I went to the grocery store to stock up for the week. Cooked fried pork chops, mash potatoes and fresh snaps for dinner and baked snickerdoodles for dessert. Starting back with my diet today so I had to go out with a bang!



Wow.....dinner sounds good....diet is a dirty four letter word LOL.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Seems I tweaked something in my lower back over the weekend...and it's still bothersome yet this morning when reaching to answer phones. Hmmm...I might have to run home or over to Walfart quick to pick up something for it.



Hope your back feels better soon.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Seems everyone is getting excited for their countdowns...either hours or days away   I love that part of the trip just as much as the trip its self. The fun part...getting excited, the planning, packing it's all part of the vacation!!!!! Everyone will have wonderful trips and great times at HHN.



9 sleeps for me and I’am always excited for vacation trips for sure. Really looking forward to HHN.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Have a great day ton Robo,Tink, Mac, Keisha, Sure Carole, and anyone else I have missed



You have a great day too Pumpkin




schumigirl said:


> Glad to be settled in to RP.........always get the best welcome from everyone we know here..



Glad to hear you got settled in at your home away from home.




Lynne G said:


> heard the September button is gone already. I am hoping to get the HHN button and HHN AP magnet the day I arrive. If you wait until the day after you arrive, maybe I can meet ya in the AP lounge to get both. Hoping those are not all taken.



The buttons have gotten pretty popular.




Sue M said:


> Sunday was the annual church picnic but due to weather we had it in the hall. There was a dessert competition. Let me preface by saying, I rarely bake. So at 6:00 am Sunday morning I’m googling coffee cake, what I decided to do. Found a reasonable recipe and baked it. Never made, no idea how it would taste but I brought it in. It won, lol. Those who know me thought it was hilarious. So did I. But I must admit, it was yummy.



Congratulations on winning the baking competition with your coffee cake.




Sue M said:


> Today I started laying clothes out!



Makes your upcoming vacation more real when the clothes come out.




Sue M said:


> have an appt this Thursday with my massage therapist. Then when I get back she can put me back together, esp after Rip Rocket. When I returned from Disneyland she’s working on my back and says so, how many rides did you go on? I reply, all of them lol. Except Matterhorn!



LOL.....you sound like me. I have an appointment with my massage therapist too next week before I leave and have one when I get back. I see her once a month and she is fantastic.



schumigirl said:


> Park day today I think........



Have a great time in the parks today.



Crostorfer...hope the pillows work for a comfy ride on your plane trip.



Mac it’s your fav day of the week Taco Tuesday




All those planning upcoming trips we will be there before you know it.


----------



## Disxuni

Good morning, everyone!



Yay for all the homies who are already in USF/IOA and those that soon will be in the area within the past couple of weeks, or so! For those that area traveling soon stay safe and double check your packing! Also, I hope everyone else stayed safe during Dorian who wasn't in FL as well, as well as hope everyone is well in general. It seems a few of us have been sleep deprived, or had issues with work lately, so hang in there!

@RAPstar it will be interesting to hear a review from you. I've been reading mixed signal reviews, seems it's either amazing, or anti-climatic from people in terms of the whole GE experience.

Also, @macraven and @schumigirl, as well as others I'm sure, I'll be waiting for the word on how HHN truly is as well. It's one thing to see the main blogs post general reviews, but it's another experience to hear from fans who are really into it.

As for me I may have taken a sick day yesterday. Stomach wasn't up to snuff. I think I could power through, but decided to just take a load off and take it a day off for once instead of powering through. Also, I may, or may not have used the time to keep binge watching Superstore.


----------



## Lynne G

Morning Robo, glad to hear you are enjoying your coffee, as I am enjoying my tea.  Quite muggy out, when I went outside.  

Tink, hope you're in the sky, almost landing in MCO soon.  Have fun in the parks today! 

Schumi, I am heat lover, and do like being in the AC when too hot.  So happy you're in your RPR room, and enjoying the view.  Park fun sounds like a plan, for some of today.  Will be waiting to read where else you have traveled.


----------



## Lynne G

And Good Morning to Dix too.  Always nice when you can take a day off, when not feeling well.  Then there me, I've decided, after that bonus 4 day week-end, earlier this month, it's time for another 3 day one.  Hope all is well with you. and your stomach feeling back to normal.  And hey, when not feeling well, nice to binge watch, when you haven't had the time to.


----------



## Disxuni

Thanks @Lynne G, it is feeling better, also, everyone always deserves another three day weekend.

On another note, apparently, I'll need to generate a new graphic for my signature. As tinypic.com apparently is going out and I no longer have the image that I was using saved. Guess it gives me an excuse to use newer photos of mine and doing some editing again.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Popping in for a quick hi!

It seems peeps are getting excited to get packing and head out for Orlando     I know I would be too

Tink...I hope you had a great flight and are enjoying the heat and humidty. 

Sue and Cros...now is the fun part...packing and getting ready.  I hope that red eye doesn't wear you out too bad.  I did that one year, it was manageable.  I would rather a direct flight ( as I'm already remote and already don't have a direct flight...it is always a milk run and a full day of travel )  You can do it!!!  Cros...those travel sleep items sound interesting.  I sure do hope they help

Charade...I'm sorry your caught between a client and therapist.  I hope for the client, she gets what she needs from the therapist.  I'm very sorry to hear about your minister.  News like that is very upsetting. 

Carole...I hope your enjoying the heat!!!!!!  I keep checking the weather there as it is cold, rainy and just plain dreary outside.  I know my soul could use some good heat and bright sunlight.   I can't wait to hear all about your trip and see the foodie pictures!!!!

Well...back seems a little better today.  I think an evening with a nice hot bath then with the remote in my hand will be on the agenda tonight.  Supper is going to be using up the left over baked ham from Sunday night...and turn it into a corn bacon/ham chowder.  It is a family favorite...and with all this cold windy rainy weather we have had..,it will taste so yummy. 

I was watching some youtube videos of the HHM.  Ummmmmm I don't know if I could do some of those houses.  The ghost buster one seems great and stranger things looks interesting too.  There was one...I don't think I could have done that one.  NOt without me closing my eyes and someone pulling me through it I'm a huge scardy cat!!!!  Honestly, I don't watch too many movies or shows that have that stuff in them.  They are just too crushing on my soul.  I don't know how else to describe it...but I'm a very energy sensitive person.  so movies like that are just too much for my body/soul to take.  But I know my family...would LOVE it!!!!!!!!!  I would be doing other things instead of that if we ever went!!
I hope all the other peeps have a good day.  So far it is slower today...so thinking more youtube and paper shredding for me today


----------



## tink1957

Hi from the darkside everybody   

Relaxing in our room after relaxing at the pool ...had lunch and a few cocktails...Trey is taking a nap and I'm considering going to the parks by myself despite my promise to take it easy this trip...maybe I'll just go ride Hagrid's...


----------



## Disxuni

@tink1957 I just did the biggest dreamy sigh when looking at those photos. Looks like paradise to me. Glad you're relaxing and having a little bit of eats. It'll be interesting how Hagrid's is doing right now. It's afternoon time and from what I see on the radar things should be clear for the day.


----------



## Robo56

Evening Sans family 



Disxuni said:


> As for me I may have taken a sick day yesterday. Stomach wasn't up to snuff. I think I could power through,



Hope you feel better 

Love the gif of young Harry waving on the train.



Lynne G said:


> Morning Robo, glad to hear you are enjoying your coffee, as I am enjoying my tea. Quite muggy out, when I went outside.



Evening Lynne. We were supposed to be 95 here today and we hit 97.....LOL..Orlando was not even that hot....won’t complain I need to prep for the heat at HHN.




tink1957 said:


> Relaxing in our room after relaxing at the pool ...had lunch and a few cocktails...Trey is taking a nap and I'm considering going to the parks by myself despite my promise to take it easy this trip...maybe I'll just go ride Hagrid's...



Tink glad to hear you all made it in ok. Relax and have a great time.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Today was a better day. The therapist and her client have made up. There’s was some miscommunication between the two, and I was also unaware that the therapist was dealing with some family issues too. I wish she had just called me and asked me to take care off the scheduling. That’s what they pay me for. 



Sue M said:


> Sunday was the annual church picnic but due to weather we had it in the hall. There was a dessert competition. Let me preface by saying, I rarely bake. So at 6:00 am Sunday morning I’m googling coffee cake, what I decided to do. Found a reasonable recipe and baked it. Never made, no idea how it would taste but I brought it in. It won, lol. Those who know me thought it was hilarious. So did I. But I must admit, it was yummy.


Congrats on the cake. I like to bake, but some of my best desserts don;t require any baking at all. 



crostorfer said:


> I am doing everything that I can to make sure we can at least get a few hours of sleep on the plane this time


I hope you are able to get some sleep. I am a nervous flyer, and never sleep on planes. 



Lynne G said:


> We have had snow as early as mid October, but that's not as usual.


 Yikes! Too soon. I think the earliest I have seen snow here is December. 



Disxuni said:


> As for me I may have taken a sick day yesterday. Stomach wasn't up to snuff. I think I could power through, but decided to just take a load off and take it a day off for once instead of powering through





Disxuni said:


> Thanks @Lynne G, it is feeling better, also, everyone always deserves another three day weekend.


Glad you are feeling better. Sometimes you just need a day off.



Disxuni said:


> On another note, apparently, I'll need to generate a new graphic for my signature. As tinypic.com apparently is going out and I no longer have the image that I was using saved. Guess it gives me an excuse to use newer photos of mine and doing some editing again.


I was really annoyed when I heard Tiny Pic was closing. I had so many pictures stored there. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I was watching some youtube videos of the HHM. Ummmmmm I don't know if I could do some of those houses. The ghost buster one seems great and stranger things looks interesting too. There was one...I don't think I could have done that one. NOt without me closing my eyes and someone pulling me through it I'm a huge scardy cat!!!! Honestly, I don't watch too many movies or shows that have that stuff in them.


I can’t do haunted houses either. I love suspense, but I can’t stand being scared. I really hate having things jump out at me or people sneak up on me. 



tink1957 said:


> Hi from the darkside everybody
> 
> Relaxing in our room after relaxing at the pool ...had lunch and a few cocktails...Trey is taking a nap and I'm considering going to the parks by myself despite my promise to take it easy this trip...maybe I'll just go ride Hagrid's...View attachment 434776View attachment 434778


Great picture. Hope you have a great trip.

Dh just turned on a program about classic Universal monsters. I think I can handle watching this.


----------



## Squirlz

Well we're flying out Friday the 13th.  It's a full moon and @schumigirl s birthday.  Happy Birthday Carole!  Mine is Monday the 16th.  We check in to RPR on the 14th.  We will drop SquirlGurl off with a friend Thursday.  She has raised baby bunnies so she'll be in good hands.  She'll be weaned soon and we will turn her loose.


----------



## Sue M

Mac thanks. Hope I do too. Went to essential oil place today and got an oil mix called Tranquility. It’s got lavender, valerian and other oils in it supposed to be good for making you sleepy.  Hope the person next to me isn’t scent sensitive cause I plan on drowning myself in it, lol. Not really, but I’m sure person next to me will smell something.  I think lavender smells nice.

Crostofer hope it works for you!  I would think the extra leg room seats would be more comfy and give you more room.  At least the seat in front of you won’t be hitting your knees!  It’s criminal how they jam you in those planes.
I can’t sleep with head down on tray. My sinuses would get all stuffed up.
I’m bringing a memory foam neck pillow, and my Disney fleece blanket!  And my fuzzy socks if I can find them.

Lynne omg that dog pic had me laughing!  I wouldn’t go so far as say I’m a baker, lol!  But I’m glad everyone enjoyed the cake.
Boo for no buttons. Ugh.

Schumi glad move went well. At HRH we have pool view and requested upper floor with theme park view. Hope we get a nice view.  Hope we get to meet this time around. Last time we were leaving as you were arriving!

Robo yup!  My massage therapist is what keeps me together lol. She also does this type of therapy where she moves your back with slow movements while I’m sitting up to put it back in alignment. I can’t remember what it’s called, and was doubtful when she was doing it that it would do anything but wow, it sure did.
I wonder what she’ll say after she sees me after a spin or 2 on rip Rocket and Hulk  

Disxuni hope you’re feeling better. 

Pumpkin, I’m like you. I think I’m the only one that’s going to be there during HHN and not going to it. I’m also a huge chicken!  Couldn’t take it. I also can’t watch scary movies or read scary books. I’d have nightmares for years. 
Hope your back is feeling better. 

Tink, love, love, love the pics!

Charade glad things at work improved. Good to know Pumpkin & I aren’t alone in the scaredy-cat club!





Squirlz said:


> Well we're flying out Friday the 13th.  It's a full moon and @schumigirl s birthday.  Happy Birthday Carole!  Mine is Monday the 16th.  We check in to RPR on the 14th.  We will drop SquirlGurl off with a friend Thursday.  She has raised baby bunnies so she'll be in good hands.  She'll be weaned soon and we will turn her loose.


Oh no!  It’s a full moon too   Yikes. Isn’t it being Friday the 13th enough?  And that’s my haircut day eek. Well I don’t know what to say about you flying that day!!!  
Awww, we need more baby squirrel pics!  Will she know how to be a squirrel when you turn her loose?  Maybe she’ll just hang around by the house!  
We have a couple of squirrels that come around. They like to raid the bird feeder, now they’re enjoying the apples off the tree!  I saw one running off with an apple in his mouth. Looked so funny. 
I’ll be arriving at HRH on your birthday!  Happy birthday in advance, cause on the 16th I’ll probable too jet lagged to remember, taking the red eye from west coast.  


Schumi I didn’t miss wishing you a Happy Birthday I hope. 

Keishashadow how is your son doing?

Thanks for the congrats on winning 1st Prize. My friends and family are just having too much fun over this lol. One of my friends phoned last night asking to speak with the Baking Queen!  

Today I picked up older daughter from work and went for lunch. Then I went to the mall and did errands.  I got my essential sleepy time oil, and found a very thin waist pack, or fanny pack...what ever they’re called at Minsu. It’s a Japanese store at the mall and they have all sorts of handy things. I don’t care for fanny packs so much,  but this is very thin, just big enough to fit iPhone and some money or chapstick in. It’s stretchy.  And thin enough to wear under tee. Without showing. For the times I don’t want to deal with lockers at Universal. 

Tomorrow I’ll look thru the things I put out to pack and add or delete as needed.  Still haven’t got the bathing suits out, or shoes. Toiletries....so much to do.


----------



## macraven

Schumi has her birthday on the 13th.
I hope Tom celebrates it in a big way for her.
She is a sweet person and hope he surprises her with something lovely, he aways does!


----------



## Lynne G

And, it's a Wednesday.  Yay! And, yes, hello camel:  , Ah, he's here to remind all the homies, that it's the middle of the week, that all of us, get to get over this hump of a day, and cheer, Friday will be here in 2 more days. See there will be a full moon out, Squirlz will also be in the air, flying to some fun, and it will be Schumi's birthday, no less. So get happy, lots of happy stuff happening on Friday. With that, to ensure Keisha knows what day it is:   - oh indeed.  Friday can not come fast enough, a lazy start for me that day, I hope.

Pumpkin, glad you had a slower day, to view videos and paper shred.  Hope you are feeling well, and will have another relaxing day.

Tink, woot!  Drinks, a lush looking lunch, and a sleeping boy.  Awesome start to your trip, and thanks for posting those great pictures.  Happy to hear, no issues, and enjoying CB.  

Charade, glad to hear they worked it out, and that client will once again be happy to talk to that therapist, and hope whatever issues the therapist has, has worked them out too.  Yeah, I am not a fan of scary, but I can deal with it for one night, and I've had fun with the group I have done HHN with before.  So, will be enjoying HHN for one night again next month.  The rest of the time I'm there, I don't do HHN. There's lots of other things to do, including Islands is open for three or four hours after the Studios close. Hope all is well, and hope B is enjoying college life.  Little one certainly is.  

Robo, yep, hot is usually when we are there, but I so enjoy a warm night.  No need to change clothes, from shorts and a t shirt.  Hope it does cool down for you though, we have been in the 80's, but it's been oh so muggy.  That will change, as rain is predicted to end the week, starting tomorrow.  

Sue, hope the packing goes better, and you're ready for some fun.  When we bake, my Dsis and I compete for who's the Betty Crocker or Martha Stewart.  Most of the time, it's her.  LOL

Squirlz, nice you have someone to take care of the squirrel, and will release her soon.  And safe travels on Friday.  With a full moon, you can see all, and I don't mind flying out on a Friday the 13th, or a full moon seen during my flight. Either way, a woot!  As you'll be having extra fun, starting this week-end.

Schumi, hope you are enjoying RPR, staying cool in that heat, and having a fabulous time.

Mac, hope you are doing well, and did your Taco Bell run.  Oddly, I had to use up my coupons at a store where we pass a Taco Bell.  So did stop at a Taco Bell last night.  Seems older one likes one of the menu items that will be no more by the end of this week-end, so tacos for us, along with some other stuff.  And since I could not eat all in my meal, left overs that older one claimed.  He was hoping DH did not eat it when DH came home late last night, and was looking for food.  Had made him food, when I got home, before him, as I know, he's always looking for left overs on his late night's arrival.

And hope Keisha's son is done his surgery, and it went  well, and he is healing nicely.      

With that, hope each and every homie will have a wonderful, beautiful day.  Good Morning!  Happy Wednesday.

I so need tea. Oooh, a light orange colored horizon. Another day of clouds and sun. And yes, I do have my sunglasses ready, as well as the sweater. Almost too cool inside, already. But no complaining here. Tea and sweater. Yep, and it's a Wednesday.


----------



## Disxuni

Good morning to everyone! Hope everyone has a good Wednesday, as @Lynne G said, wish Friday would come sooner. At least this week doesn't feel as long as last week, or at least to me.

@Robo56 Feeling better. Thanks! I'm trying my best to keep with the HP theme when I post gifs. 

@Charade67 I thought on the website it states until a certain date I believe you can still log in and save your photos? I don't know how if you still have your log-in info though.

@Sue M Thanks for the thought! Better double and triple check that packing! I'm usually not a good noodle when it comes to packing personally and do everything at the last minute.

@schumigirl Happy Early Birthday in case I forget! Friday the 13th for a birthday this year. Very cool!


----------



## buckeev

Howdy Y'all!


----------



## Sue M

buckeev said:


> Howdy Y'all!


----------



## Sue M

This morning going down to the church for an hour to help bag bread for the food bank then coming home and getting to work on the packing   Still have a few things to wash that I want to pack.
The Mr will be out of my way golfing so good day to get things done!

Love the camels Lynne!


----------



## macraven

Always nice to see buckeev zip in here.

He makes his presence known and then he zaps back out.

This must mean he is in trip planning mode again.....


Mr Mac snored for 6.5 hours off and on last night.
Each time when I would hear he was roaring, I got out of bed.
It is like living next door to the train tracks.....


Is everyone that has trips planned for the rest of this month and year getting excited!!
Time seems to drag when you are months out from a trip and then it's that big rush when you are a week away from going.

Each trip I tell myself start early to pack.
Each year I pack the night before I leave.

Squirlz, happy flights for you, your number comes up next to go South!


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning, Dix, Buckeev, Sue and Mac.  Hope you all are doing well.

Nice of Sue to help out, and yep, packing lady she is. Safe travels to you.

Mac, Taco Bell run, yesterday?

And yep, Dix, I'm a last minute packer too.  I generally have an idea of what I am packing, but always do the actual packing not much before I leave. 

Which reminds me, need to check the rental car prices again. Started out high, then finally went down to yeah better rate, now even higher than I started.  Hoping they fall even lower than I have, before I leave.  Flights, down not much different, back, much higher, as they cut my direct flight, and now have no direct flights after a mid afternoon one.  Boo SW, and us, not being a hub for it.  No, for a 2 and 1/2 or so hour flight to any of the FL airports SW services, I am not stopping anywhere when I want to fly there. 

Oh hello sunshine, well, not full bright sunshine, I'm almost ready for my lunchtime walk.


----------



## macraven

I got an email from Delta this morning about arriving 2 hours before the flight.

???

This was a generic email going out to their travelers .

It stated expecting long check in lines and backups or something like that.
I glanced at it quickly twice and thought, time to phone them to see if my dates are in that alert.
I'm 18 days out from leaving.


----------



## Disxuni

macraven said:


> I got an email from Delta this morning about arriving 2 hours before the flight.
> 
> ???
> 
> This was a generic email going out to their travelers .
> 
> It stated expecting long check in lines and backups or something like that.
> I glanced at it quickly twice and thought, time to phone them to see if my dates are in that alert.
> I'm 18 days out from leaving.



That is weird. Since it's a generic email I wonder if they've been experiencing delays and for some reason decided to email anyone who has a flight booked no matter what the time frame is and that's why you received it. Seems unnecessary for all customers to receive it, but I'm assuming they can't control the time frame of it being individuals who have recent booked flights with Delta, so instead it's all, when they sent the email.


----------



## macraven

I have used SW the first year I moved to GA but prices for the dates I had were not dirt cheap.
They were at the same level of United and Delta 4 years ago.

So I switched to Delta and started earning more perks as my miles went up in my account.
Never had a notice before like I received this morning.
I don't leave until the end of this month so I have plenty of time to get more info on the notice.

Did look and see there are lots of seats still available on the route I am taking on my date.

But you probably are correct that it was a general emailing to all flyers on Delta


----------



## Squirlz

Squirrel update:  this is her now compared to the day we got her.  She is thriving and she loves to jump.  We put branches with leaves in her cage.  I think she'll do fine.


----------



## cam757

Happy Wednesday,



Uggh, I missed Taco Tuesday.  I guess it is a good thing since I am on a diet.   I started the keto egg fast and let's just say today is day 2 and I am over eggs.

Lovely day here. Sun, blue skies and warm temps.   Hope everyone has a great day.



Sue M said:


> Sunday was the annual church picnic but due to weather we had it in the hall. There was a dessert competition. Let me preface by saying, I rarely bake. So at 6:00 am Sunday morning I’m googling coffee cake, what I decided to do. Found a reasonable recipe and baked it. Never made, no idea how it would taste but I brought it in. It won, lol. Those who know me thought it was hilarious. So did I. But I must admit, it was yummy.
> 
> Today I started laying clothes out!
> 
> Cam glad the storm passed you by. I just heard from cousin in Nova Scotia, not too much damage where they are, and he said their town has a generator so only a short power out



Thanks Sue! Glad that your cousin did not suffer much damage.  It is amazing how far those storms can travel.

Congrats on winning the church picnic dessert competition!! Coffee cake was a great choice.  I like to think of myself as a pretty good baker but I have been know to throw out a few cakes. I blame my oven



Robo56 said:


> Cam757.....sorry to hear about your moms windshield. We love the trees around our properties. They are beautiful to look at, but become a liability in storms for sure. Hope her insurance covers it.



Thanks! Mobile service is coming to her house today to replace the windshield.  I handle her insurance and dumb me forgot to add the $0 windshield coverage, so she just has the standard deductible. Luckily, we have a local glass business that gave her an excellent price compared to the national brand companies.  My task today is to change her insurance coverage to add the windshield coverage. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Honestly, I don't watch too many movies or shows that have that stuff in them. They are just too crushing on my soul. I don't know how else to describe it...but I'm a very energy sensitive person. so movies like that are just too much for my body/soul to take. But I know my family...would LOVE it!!!!!!!!!


Me either!! Blood and guts are not my thing. My anxiety level goes through the roof watching horror movies. I do like a good murder mystery.  



tink1957 said:


> Relaxing in our room after relaxing at the pool ...had lunch and a few cocktails...Trey is taking a nap and I'm considering going to the parks by myself despite my promise to take it easy this trip...maybe I'll just go ride Hagrid's...



Yeah!!! You have arrived.  Love the pics. Now I want to go back    We avoided the lines of Hagrid the whole week we were at UOR but on our last day we sucked it up and waited over 2 1/2 hours to ride.  I will say it was a GREAT ride and we were so glad we waited instead of going home without riding it. I hope the lines are a lot shorter for you.

@Charade67 - Sorry about your former minister.     Glad to read that your work problem has cleared up. 

@Pumpkin1172 Hope your back is feeling better soon.


----------



## Disxuni

@Squirlz me gazing upon how cute that little one is.


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. A mostly uneventful day today. A new ice cream shop opened up just steps away from where I work. I stopped by at lunch to give them a try. OMG, I am in so much trouble. I had a chocolate shake which was really, really good. I also sampled a few of their other flavors. One was called blueberry goat cheese graham. The name wasn’t very appealing, but it tasted like blueberry cheesecake. So good.



It’s almost the middle of September. This is so wrong.



Sue M said:


> Charade glad things at work improved. Good to know Pumpkin & I aren’t alone in the scaredy-cat club!


 I could probably be the president.



Lynne G said:


> I've had fun with the group I have done HHN with before. So, will be enjoying HHN for one night again next month. The rest of the time I'm there, I don't do HHN. There's lots of other things to do, including Islands is open for three or four hours after the Studios close. Hope all is well, and hope B is enjoying college life. Little one certainly is.


I woudn’t mind going and meeting some of the SANS group during the daytime, but you will probably never find me at HHN. I think B is enjoying college. SHe hasn’t said much and I am trying not to be a hovering parent. Dh said he might invite her to lunch on Friday. The both get out of class at the same time.



Disxuni said:


> I thought on the website it states until a certain date I believe you can still log in and save your photos? I don't know how if you still have your log-in info though.


It probably did, but I didn’t pay much attention. Most of the pictures I had on tiny url are stored in other places. It was just nice having them all together.



buckeev said:


> Howdy Y'all!





Squirlz said:


> Squirrel update:  this is her now compared to the day we got her.  She is thriving and she loves to jump.  We put branches with leaves in her cage.  I think she'll do fine.
> 
> View attachment 434979View attachment 434980



So glad to see that she is doing so well.



cam757 said:


> Me either!! Blood and guts are not my thing. My anxiety level goes through the roof watching horror movies. I do like a good murder mystery.


Same here. I love a good mystery or suspense, but I can’t do horror unless is is classic horror.

Right now I am torn between being totally envious of all you you who are in or headed to Orlando, and being really glad I am not there in this heat. I am so ready for fall.


----------



## Disxuni

@Charade67 Yeah, I looked again and people can log in until the 19th of this month to get them. However, probably most of the people who have those accounts probably do not have the log-in information. Also, reading your post makes me want to have a chocolate shake now, but I shall resist!

I can't wait until the winter. I'm sure a lot of you might feel different, but this being hot 24/7 thing in FL is getting old. Other than showing up at the last minute to see the 4th of July fireworks from the Polynesian I haven't stepped foot in the parks since the beginning of May, even then I only lasted about an hour in Epcot. I couldn't take it and almost fell ill.


----------



## schumigirl

Quick pop in before we head for pool night.......we thought it was Thursday and HHN before we realised it was only Wednesday! Yay......gained a day.......

It is deliciously hot here.......loving it! Sitting in Club Lounge enjoying a glass or two of red........ 

Weather is glorious for those heading down........absolutely beautiful.......we are having the best time.......although haven’t done a great deal if I’m honest.......but, still.....it’s fun!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Schumi having a great time.  

Yeah, Charade, 88 out when I went for some grocery items DH asked for.  That was at 7:30 this evening.  Oh so warm, but not unheard of for us, this month.  Kids go to school in shorts until later in October.

Ooh, on the way home, moon all lit up, and clouds a light pink shaded color.  Only severe thunderstorms warning for tonight is just North of us.  Just oh so muggy out.  

Shredding and purging is expected at work tomorrow. Rumor is a cheesecake may be out to help spur the purging.   Move is now two months away, rather than next month.  And we are expected to be much lighter in what we bring into the new building.  I am close, and will start bringing home my pictures.  Many are large, so as the weather is still nice, will bring one home each day instead of last minute.  

Not much on the tube tonight, so cup of tea, and relaxing.


----------



## crostorfer

I never bother checking the weather before we go. However, a post in the HHN thread got me worried, so I took a look. I shouldn’t have. I knew better. Ugh, next week isn’t looking good. I expect the once a day downpour in the afternoon. That I can deal with. I’m worried about all day, every day rain and thunderstorms that take rides down. In all
of our trips, that has only happened to us once. I’d prefer to not do it again.


----------



## macraven

I read about a storm coming in to Florida this evening for later in the week
We get hit in GA with the rain I think on Monday
We could get an all day pouring rain and it will move on the next day

Keep checking accu weather
Hope if you do run into rain, it will be light and not a lengthy time period


----------



## Sue M

Mac, that’s when I give up and go sleep somewhere else! Or a well placed elbow!
That’s an odd letter from Delta. What did you find out?

Lynne sorry, very frustrating when they cut a direct flight. I always track car rental prices too. I book on the Costco web site and get pretty good deals.

Squirlz what a little cutie!  Love the pic!

Cam thanks!  I don’t think of myself as a baker, as I rarely do, but I must admit when I do bake something it comes out ok. Guess I’m good at reading directions lol!
Ah, another member of our scaredy-cat club!  Welcome, lol. 

Charade I want one of those weather thingy mabobs!  But eek, almost triple digits!  Looks like your temps may be hotter than Orlando!

Disxuni I’m the exact opposite!  Love the heat, hate winter!  Dark so early. I’m a summer person 100%

Schumi sounds wonderful, can’t wait to get there. 3 more days!

Crostofer what weather forecast are you looking at?  I haven’t seen bad weather on Accuweather. 

Well spent afternoon gathering things up, and packing. Can’t forget to pack my AP!  Not finished.  I spent time looking for some sandals, finally found them in my luggage, lol. Hadn’t unpacked them from Aug trip. Guess I thought I’d leave them packed cause I’ll be taking them this trip then forgot what I did,
Tomorrow I have my pre trip massage!


----------



## macraven

Sue if you ever forger your ap I will share with you what I did two years ago 

At the gate I told them I let my ap at home
Years ago I bought the ap
They has me use my left index finger to scan my finger print 
It showed up in the system 
Showed my driver license and I was identified as having a valid park ap

Was walked to guest services and they gave me a remade ID

I am still using it as I renew it each year

So so not worry about forgetting your ap at home

You can still get into the parks and be given  a new one

It did take about 10 minutes of my time bur well worth it


----------



## Lynne G

Sue's getting ready.  Yeah, my AP stays in my lanyard, with my old room key, that's kept in my fanny pack, inside my backpack.  That backpack I only use for trips, so it stays packed. So, long story short, hope you do not forget your AP.  Enjoy your massage today.  Getting so close now.

Crostorfor, yeah, I think this time of year is still summer time weather for the Orlando area.  Yep, rain usually is around late afternoon, early evening, then it's gone.  I will cross my fingers and toes to hope your days are not a wash out.

WIth that, thanks Mac, for letting us know what happens if no AP in hand.  I forgot my band one time, arriving at the motherland.  Was not bothered with the gray one I got when I checked in.  Thankfully, there's ways to get a replacement.  I am sure not the only ones forgetting such.

Ah, so muggy out, and was 78 on the car's screen.  That is 10 degrees warmer than yesterday, and 20 degrees warmer than the days before, that same time.  So, a very dark, and happily, a very quick commute.  DH was happy with my purchases last night, so I bought a box for me to bring in.  Seems crack a fresh egg, plop in cup, and zap.  Hopefully , a good, hot egg scramble.  Well, trying it soon.  See, I have a refrigerator and microwaves in our break room.  So it's nice to bring stuff to keep cool, and zapped. 

Then, do you know what day it is?  Yep, Thirsty Thursday, and so fitting with many of the homies feeling da heat.  Stay cool, drink up, and hey, Friday will be here soon.  Traveling homies and Schumi's birthday tomorrow.  Nothing like having a drink or two today, in an early celebration of Friday and all the great things about this Friday.   With that, always need a picture to get that day reminder:     

Yep, and tea already drank.  Later homies, more tea is needed and a zap or two.  Hope both are as good as my first cup of tea.  Remember: 

 to each and every homie. Good Morning all!


----------



## Lynne G

OMG!  The rumor is true, and huge! Just had to take a small piece of that lemon meringue flavor!  Even toasted the meringue.  Tart and creamy, with lemon glazing.  Yeah, back to clearing out my desk.


----------



## Disxuni

Oi didn't even realize another little storm is coming at us. Sorry for the homies that are coming. However, now looking into it, it sounds they're saying at most it'll be a tropical depression. It looks kind of broken up, so not a even storm blob. So, maybe there will breaks in between all the mess, so don't lose complete hope! Might add an extra element of spook for HHN.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 















Squirlz said:


> Well we're flying out Friday the 13th.



Yeah to flying to Orlando






Sue M said:


> Robo yup! My massage therapist is what keeps me together lol. She also does this type of therapy where she moves your back with slow movements while I’m sitting up to put it back in alignment. I can’t remember what it’s called, and was doubtful when she was doing it that it would do anything but wow, it sure did.
> I wonder what she’ll say after she sees me after a spin or 2 on rip Rocket and Hulk



Yep.....I’am with you on the massage therapist. Mine is wonderful and like you I feel she is what keeps this old girl moving for sure.

I can’t do Hulk or Rocket anymore, but i’am ok with that. I can watch everyone else enjoy it.



Lynne G said:


> Robo, yep, hot is usually when we are there, but I so enjoy a warm night. No need to change clothes, from shorts and a t shirt. Hope it does cool down for you though, we have been in the 80's, but it's been oh so muggy. That will change, as rain is predicted to end the week, starting tomorrow.



We are going to be in 90’s again today. I will just be in heat preparation for HHN. I don’t mind the heat. It doesn’t bother me much, but I know folks coming from cooler climates have an adjustment phase during their time in Orlando.



buckeev said:


> Howdy Y'all!



Howdy....buckeev 




macraven said:


> Is everyone that has trips planned for the rest of this month and year getting excited!!
> Time seems to drag when you are months out from a trip and then it's that big rush when you are a week away from going.



Yes, Mac i’am So excited about upcoming trip. You are right, time does seem to drag when your months out. It’s seems to be flying now that it’s a week away.



Squirlz said:


> Squirrel update: this is her now compared to the day we got her. She is thriving and she loves to jump. We put branches with leaves in her cage. I think she'll do fine.



Wow....she has grown. She is beautiful.




Charade67 said:


> It’s almost the middle of September. This is so wrong.



It’s hot here too. Hang in there.



schumigirl said:


> Weather is glorious for those heading down........absolutely beautiful.......we are having the best time.......although haven’t done a great deal if I’m honest.......but, still.....it’s fun!



So good to hear you are enjoying the weather and having a great time.




crostorfer said:


> I never bother checking the weather before we go. However, a post in the HHN thread got me worried, so I took a look. I shouldn’t have. I knew better. Ugh, next week isn’t looking good. I expect the once a day downpour in the afternoon. That I can deal with. I’m worried about all day, every day rain and thunderstorms that take rides down. In all
> of our trips, that has only happened to us once. I’d prefer to not do it again.



We will go with my husband’s favorite saying. “A rainy day on vacation is better than a sunny day at work”.

I think it will be ok. Rain doesn’t usually last all day there.


I need to get out and get movin this morning. Need to go to grocery store.

Have a great day Sans family.

Sending get well wishes to all who need them.

And hugs to all who need one


----------



## Sue M

Disxuni said:


> Oi didn't even realize another little storm is coming at us. Sorry for the homies that are coming. However, now looking into it, it sounds they're saying at most it'll be a tropical depression. It looks kind of broken up, so not a even storm blob. So, maybe there will breaks in between all the mess, so don't lose complete hope! Might add an extra element of spook for HHN.


What storm   After reading Crostofer’s post yesterday I went on Accuweather again to see if forecasts changed. Aside from spotty rain our arrival day I saw nothing out of the ordinary for Sept weather in Orlando. I’m so confused.


----------



## crostorfer

Sue M said:


> What storm   After reading Crostofer’s post yesterday I went on Accuweather again to see if forecasts changed. Aside from spotty rain our arrival day I saw nothing out of the ordinary for Sept weather in Orlando. I’m so confused.



There is a system sitting over the Bahamas that will likely turn into Tropical Storm Humberto. The main system will skirt south of Orlando, but Orlando will likely get rain, wind and thunderstorms. By the time we arrive, it will be on the tail end, but Monday has the potential to be all day rain. Now, mostly, I’m worried about our flight being delayed.


----------



## tink1957

Good morning everyone 

Beautiful day here...getting ready to meet up with Carole for lunch...should be fun.

We have been taking it easy for the last few days to rest up for HHN and I really like the slower pace as I feel much more relaxed as opposed to the go, go, go we usually do.  We only go to the parks for a few rides, eat lunch and relax the rest of the night.  Last night we went one floor up to Strong Water and enjoyed a few cocktails with tapas...and they were playing the Braves game so I was happy.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

doing a quick stop in!!!

Seems everyone is busy...and the warm weather seems to be sticking around.  If anyone wants to send it North to me in Santa Land...I will gladly take it.  It is definitely getting cooler here now.  The last day and today are finally warmer and sunny...but it is cold at night and have had frost warnings most nights.  We do need some warm weather...as farmers are NOT harvesting yet here...and the crops need some heat to finish off before winter comes.  

I have a couple of days without the hubby and older son....just myself and the youngest for a few days.  I am planning on refinishing our old bedroom furniture as it is just soooo old and gross looking.  It will take me a few days to do it...and with the hubby gone...it is the prefect time to get it done.  I have been trying to figure out how I want it look...and keep changing my mind.  I guess when I start slapping on the paint I will make my decision.  Maybe I'll post pictures once I get it started.  

Hope everyone is having a great day!  Chat later!!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Quick stop by from Club Lounge......

Had a lovely meet with Vicki and her son today in Confisco Grille......it was lovely to have a good old catch up again. And a nice break from the heat too was a bonus. Food was good too! 

Parks not too busy at all right now......

Hope all are good........


----------



## keishashadow

Hello my lovelies. Greetings from Pittsburgh where I am enjoying the last gasps of summer.  Hit 90 degrees here today, that is quite rare for this time of year.  Good warm up for Orlando’s expected sweltering weather.  So glad I cajoled the mr into not shutting down the pool as most did on our block hehehehe

My son is hanging in there, it appears as though it will wind up being a bit of a long haul for him as in it will get worse before it gets better.  Can’t see out of the eye that had surgery.  Cloudy now, told it may go completely white before it starts to heal & could take up to a year for optimal results.  Such is life, you gotta roll with it.  He’s doing remarkably well dealing with it, factoring in he share my missing patience gene.



macraven said:


> Another hot day in the 90’s here
> Waiting until tonight to shop for shoes


 for the trip?  You are a brave woman to wear an ‘unbroken in’ pair



Sue M said:


> Monday will start laying everything out I want to pack. Will use basement family room so dogs can’t see! They don’t go downstairs. They know what it means when suitcases come out!


Oh, I do know.  That hairy eye mine cast is pitiful


crostorfer said:


> we're bringing reusable metal straws and collapsible water bottles this go-round.


I’ve discovered that paper straws are useless.  Refuse to carry metal ones on principal.  Do have a box of bendy, as in you can tie them in a pretzel if you wanted to, straws.  May just stuff a few in my fanny pack & call it a day.


Lynne G said:


> Keisha, hope boy's surgery is a success, and always good news, a win of championship, is good medicine.


Thank you, it was just what he did need to get thru that first week.


RAPstar said:


> Yay! Since Disney lifted all of the block out dates for September I'm getting to go to GE after all! And I found an opening at Oga's so I'm like super excited right now


Enjoyed DL’s offering.  Spent hours just ambling around & watching the characters do their ‘mingling’.  

Beware the foam on the drink at Olga’s. It’s bitter citrus, you lips will tingle for some time.   Wouldn’t order that one again.


Sue M said:


> Oh no!  What happened with your bill. Guess you weren’t able to resolve the issue. Hopefully cc company can. I think I’d be putting a review in on Trip Advisor!
> I’m taking the red eye to MCO on Sunday. Hope I’ll be able to sleep some. I’ll see how it goes. The thing is it gives us a whole first day, where taking the morning flight over doesn’t get us to MCO until late afternoon around 5ish. So we loose most of the day. Hope it’s not too brutal.


At this point they conceded that I was overcharged $700 at check out.  Combination of being upcharged for non existent suite and double billed on the pricey hotel taxes in CA.  Still don’t see a single credit posted on my card.  I know it will all sort out in the end but can’t help but think what if someone had used a debit card and needed that cash to pay their bills, etc. when they returned home.  Worse, yet, didn’t have the funds to cover it.




crostorfer said:


> I am doing everything that I can to make sure we can at least get a few hours of sleep on the plane this time. Last year we were absolutely miserable on this same flight, and we had paid more for the premium seats on the plane. Sooooo not worth it on the red eye. I looked it up and we've been assigned seats already, and there is no one in the aisle seat in our row, hopefully it stays that way. I bought this pillow that kind of looks like a sling that wraps around the headrest, and you kind of hug it. I also bought this thing that looks like a sling for your feet, you wrap it around the tray table in front of you. We should be fairly easy to spot on the plane, LOL!


Agree, red eye flights stink.  Well, unless i had one of those seats that converted to bed 

I’m all about comfort, trying to picture that sling type thing but failing lol



Sue M said:


> Lynne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> With that, to ensure Keisha knows what day it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - oh indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaah.  Wanted to mention I saw his ‘enclave’ in hollywood.  not sure if he’s in official bankruptcy yet, but still owns multiple properties that span several blocks.  All lovely, spanish style.  Many occupied by extended family.  Did see his auntie driving an old Mercedes, glaring at us and tour guide lol
> 
> 
> macraven said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have used SW the first year I moved to GA but prices for the dates I had were not dirt cheap.
> They were at the same level of United and Delta 4 years ago.
> 
> So I switched to Delta and started earning more perks as my miles went up in my account.
> Never had a notice before like I received this morning.
> I don't leave until the end of this month so I have plenty of time to get more info on the notice.
> 
> Did look and see there are lots of seats still available on the route I am taking on my date.
> 
> But you probably are correct that it was a general emailing to all flyers on Delta
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could’ve been one that was in connection with construction at MSP that mistakenly went out to mass mailing.
> 
> I benefited while I was away.  Received odd email from SWA indicating I had a flight time change on November flight.  It indicated i had a few days to make changes if I didn’t accept the ‘new’ flight.
> 
> ‘New flight’ was exact same time as old one ??? but upon 2nd look, realized it was upon one of the planes they are reintroducing back into the fleet after the fix. Not sure how I feel about flying those planes.
> 
> I jumped to grab the 2nd nonstop out that am.  Thanksgiving weekend, prices thru the roof on release day.  i had settled for late flight out on Friday night initially.  She shoots & scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crostorfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never bother checking the weather before we go. However, a post in the HHN thread got me worried, so I took a look. I shouldn’t have. I knew better. Ugh, next week isn’t looking good. I expect the once a day downpour in the afternoon. That I can deal with. I’m worried about all day, every day rain and thunderstorms that take rides down. In all
> of our trips, that has only happened to us once. I’d prefer to not do it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crostorfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a system sitting over the Bahamas that will likely turn into Tropical Storm Humberto. The main system will skirt south of Orlando, but Orlando will likely get rain, wind and thunderstorms. By the time we arrive, it will be on the tail end, but Monday has the potential to be all day rain. Now, mostly, I’m worried about our flight being delayed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Latest prediction indicates skies starting to clear to partial sunshine Monday afternoon.  Good luck.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lynne G

Sending mummy dust that Keisha’s son has his eye getting better every day.  Nice he is a good patient.  

Oh that rain, had to reset the internet.  At least no loss of power.  Good thing is, with this hit and humid air, all just got a really good soaking.  

Pumpkin, nice to refinish furniture.  Yep, we always like pictures in this thread.  

So with that, not much to watch, little one called, she is doing well, and cannot believe almost a month of school has gone by.  Me either.  

Have a good night all.  And nice to hear Schumi and Tink enjoyed a meal together, escaping the heat.


----------



## RAPstar

2 weeks!!!!!!


----------



## macraven

It’s now sept 13 ...
That means it is Schumi day

Hope you enjoy celebrating it on you vacation 


I sat up to midnight to get this message out
Wasn’t gonna screw up your bday date again


----------



## Pumpkin1172

doing a quick night stop in.

@RAPstar ...the time will fly fast now.  You will be on your way before you know it!

@keishashadow...I'm glad your son is recovering well and the surgery went good.  It is NOT easy when the recovery is a long road.  That was me 2 years ago with our oldest son....it probably took him 6 months to fully recover and it was about 6 weeks, that I was up around the clock, giving meds.  It an be done, but it is a hard long road.

@schumigirl  & @tink1957  how fun is that!!!!  How much chatting and how much eating did you do lol.  It's great you two could get caught up.  Carole...i'm glad your having a great time at the parks, soaking up the heat and enjoying your vacation!!!

@Sue M ...Have fun packing.  I know our dog doesn't like to see suitcases either.  He was a little upset last night when the hubby started packing his...then when the hubby and son left BEFORE the youngest got home from school...the hubby messaged that the dog was upset.  He hasn't left my side since I got home.  Poor guy.  He will be like glue until they get home.  

Whipped up tacos for supper.  They are the youngest's favorite.   While the other two are off playing we will make our own fun...that starts with meals he loves but don't at often.  Tonight was tacos.  Not sure what is on the menu tomorrow...but i'm sure he will decide in the morning.  We were hoping to go to a movie...but nothing that is playing that we want to see.  So we will probably have a movie night at home.  Dressers are cleaned off...and tomorrow I will start painting.  I'm thinking I will leave a little early, since it is quiet at work.  The youngest is pretty laid back and doesn't care what time we eat...as long as he gets to eat.  He is my easiest child...thank god I got at least one easy one ( so far ) lol.

@schumigirl / Carole...happy Birthday     I hopeTom spoils you rotten

Sleep tight everyone!!!!


----------



## Sue M

Crostofer ugh. I packed my umbrella and have to dig out my Universal poncho. Still in packaging. Bought it last trip and never used it. Putting them in my carry-on incase it’s needed. Yuck. Let’s hope the flight isn’t delayed. And hope the Tropical Storm doesn’t stall over Florida. We were there during Fay, staying in HRH and it stalled over Orlando for days. 

Tink, looks like you’re having a good time!  Enjoy lunch with Carole!  Where are you going for lunch?


----------



## Lynne G

A very Happy Birthday to Schumi. 

Safe travels to Crostofer and Sue, safe travels today.  And hope the rain does not spoil fun this weekend.

And oh yeah,

Yep, Friday the 13th!  

So, 

Have a fabulous Friday homies. May this day find you happy, healthy.  

Oh and maybe fit just enough to outrun that masked guy or a zombie. LOL


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Just popping in to wish Carole a happy birthday...we had a great time catching up yesterday.  Hope your day is awesome!


Now I need some coffee...


----------



## Disxuni

Popping on to say Happy Friday to everyone and it's officially @schumigirl's birthday!



I didn't post much yesterday since we had several outages, then once I thought it cooled down, we had a few more in other states. It was never ending. I thought I would never catch up at work, but I caught up with a few minutes to spare yesterday.

Unsure what today holds since it's Friday the 13th and a full moon tonight, so if I don't say much, you know why. Normally, these type of days are good luck for me, but we shall see! Good luck to everyone today and I hope you're all well. To those who are in the parks today, have fun! Also, I think today is the premiere of the Dark Arts show, or tomorrow?


----------



## tink1957

Just wanted to share my breakfast with you!


----------



## crostorfer

Happy Birthday Schumi!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning  everyone. Just finished paying bills and am about to start laundry. This afternoon dh and I are meeting B for lunch.  Just 2.5 more weeks and she will be home for a brief fall break. 



Disxuni said:


> Also, reading your post makes me want to have a chocolate shake now, but I shall resist!


 I should have resisted, but it was so good. 



Lynne G said:


> Shredding and purging is expected at work tomorrow. Rumor is a cheesecake may be out to help spur the purging. Move is now two months away, rather than next month. And we are expected to be much lighter in what we bring into the new building. I am close, and will start bringing home my pictures. Many are large, so as the weather is still nice, will bring one home each day instead of last minute.


 Are you moving to a completely different building? Way back when I used to work for Home Depot we had a huge corporate move. The company gave us T-shirts that said "I survived the move."  Cheesecake should definitely help with the moving process. 



Sue M said:


> Charade I want one of those weather thingy mabobs!


I think we got ours at Home Depot. 



crostorfer said:


> I never bother checking the weather before we go. However, a post in the HHN thread got me worried, so I took a look. I shouldn’t have. I knew better. Ugh, next week isn’t looking good. I expect the once a day downpour in the afternoon. That I can deal with. I’m worried about all day, every day rain and thunderstorms that take rides down. In all
> of our trips, that has only happened to us once. I’d prefer to not do it again.





Sue M said:


> What storm   After reading Crostofer’s post yesterday I went on Accuweather again to see if forecasts changed. Aside from spotty rain our arrival day I saw nothing out of the ordinary for Sept weather in Orlando. I’m so confused.





crostorfer said:


> There is a system sitting over the Bahamas that will likely turn into Tropical Storm Humberto. The main system will skirt south of Orlando, but Orlando will likely get rain, wind and thunderstorms. By the time we arrive, it will be on the tail end, but Monday has the potential to be all day rain. Now, mostly, I’m worried about our flight being delayed.


The weather can be so unpredictable this time of year. Wishing you both rain free days for you vacation. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Seems everyone is busy...and the warm weather seems to be sticking around. If anyone wants to send it North to me in Santa Land...I will gladly take it. It is definitely getting cooler here now. The last day and today are finally warmer and sunny...but it is cold at night and have had frost warnings most nights. We do need some warm weather...as farmers are NOT harvesting yet here...and the crops need some heat to finish off before winter comes.


 I would love to train some of our warm weather for your cooler weather. You can keep the frost though. 



keishashadow said:


> My son is hanging in there, it appears as though it will wind up being a bit of a long haul for him as in it will get worse before it gets better. Can’t see out of the eye that had surgery. Cloudy now, told it may go completely white before it starts to heal & could take up to a year for optimal results. Such is life, you gotta roll with it. He’s doing remarkably well dealing with it, factoring in he share my missing patience gene.


 Sending well wishes for you son. Hoping it doesn't get too much worse before it starts to get better. 



keishashadow said:


> I’ve discovered that paper straws are useless.


We could only get paper straws when we were in California. I hated them. 

Safe travels for Sue and Chrostopher. 

Happy birthday Schumi!!


----------



## cam757

Happy Friday the 13th!


Happy Birthday @schumigirl . Have a fantastic day!


We had bad storms last night with lots of thunder and lightning  so I am a bit sluggish today. No work today but it is always an early morning for us as I take my DS to school everyday and his school day starts at 7:25. Came home and fixed bacon and eggs for breakfast and watched some Seinfeld reruns. I suppose now I will get to doing some housework. No plans for the weekend but all this talk of packing is making want to jump on a plane to MCO. 

@tink1957  that's a good looking breakfast.

Using my phone so quoting is a bit tedious so safe travels to everyone heading out. 

Have a great Friday!


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin, hope you get some warm weather. Frost warnings    eek!  The weather has gone downhill here too. One day we’re enjoying the patio and bbqing, the next it’s rain and cooler. 
Yes!  Do post pics of your before and after furniture refinishing.

Schumi yay for Sans meet. We haven’t tried Confisco yet. Sounds like a good addition to our list.

Keishashadow sounds like you and your son are taking things in stride. That is a long haul.
Those are some crazy charges on the credit card.

Guess I fell asleep last night before posting this lol. It was still on my screen this morning!


----------



## Sue M

Happy Birthday Schumi


----------



## Sue M

Off for hair cut. On Friday 13th and a full moon. Scary!


----------



## Charade67

Anyone else here geeky enough to know the significance of today’s date in fictional history?


----------



## Disxuni

Charade67 said:


> Anyone else here geeky enough to know the significance of today’s date in fictional history?



I heard it had something to do with a dude name Jay-- I mean Jason, or something. I actually have never watched that movie before...


----------



## Squirlz

Getting ready to head for the airport.  Flight leaves at 3:50.  We should be in our hotel by 8 then we'll go see my Mom in Leesburg tomorrow.  Driving down to RPR by check in time.


----------



## Charade67

Disxuni said:


> I heard it had something to do with a dude name Jay-- I mean Jason, or something. I actually have never watched that movie before...


Not Friday the 13th. I’m referring to the specific date of September 13.


----------



## Disxuni

Charade67 said:


> Not Friday the 13th. I’m referring to the specific date of September 13.



Oh! Super Mario Bros was released in 1985, but I do not know if that was it. I'm sure there are a lot of things that happened on this day.

EDIT: Just realized you said fictional, which I guess my answer can still count, but at the moment, I'm blanking out on any other answers.


----------



## keishashadow

To carole 

I’ve wasted 5 hours thus far trying to order new phones.  At this point have one ordered, ATT has crashed and burned.  Ugh.


----------



## Lynne G

New building, Charade.  

Pumpkin, only person in our house that likes a hard freeze is older one.  Then no pollen in the air.  Allergy free until the holidays, when lots of plants and flowers are found inside.  Then he is back on his medications.  

Keisha, eek that overcharged amount.  Hope your credit card helps you win that money back.  

Safe travels to Squirlz!  In the air soon, with some family time, and fun time.  

Overcast, but still warm and times sunglasses needed.  

Ordered a pair of sunglasses, and was so happy until I saw a defect.  Back they go.  Did get a coupon in the snail mail, so may look in person, as hoping to see the same style. 

Happy Friday all.  And hope I get a better night sleep.  Last night, I guess my DH fell asleep on the sofa, as I went to bed at 11.  At 2:30 am he came into bed, and once again, knocked the radio on.  I was like, what time is it?  Yeah, get, I am going back to sleep.  Did so, until the alarm at 4:30am.  Only good thing is, took a nice, long  hot shower after he left just after 5.  So much for my late wake up morning on a day off.  Oh well, able to do errands and shop before I go to the car repair shop and meet older one there, so he can take me home.  Will pick up the car tomorrow, and hope not a large bill with the routine service I need.

Later, and hope I can get out of my driveway, as seems when I left, I had a flag man direct me.  When I returned, there was several men in the large hole in my street, directly across from my driveway.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, and Charade, in book, Space, moon blasted out of the sky today.  At least some of us will see a harvest full moon tonight.  Still in orbit in real life.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Friday Sans family 



Happy Birthday Carole, May you have many more happy birthdays 














tink1957 said:


> slower pace as I feel much more relaxed as opposed to the go, go, go we usually do. We only go to the parks for a few rides, eat lunch and relax the rest of the night. Last night we went one floor up to Strong Water and enjoyed a few cocktails with tapas...and they were playing the Braves game so I was happy.



The tapas look yummy Tink.....so nice to hear that you and your son are having a nice laid back vacation.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> and the warm weather seems to be sticking around. If anyone wants to send it North to me in Santa Land...I will gladly take it.



I would share our weather here with you. It was 98 here yesterday. Supposed to be 95 today.



tink1957 said:


> Just wanted to share my breakfast with you!



Wow.....that looks yummy. Is that the Stranger Things donut from Voodoo?




Squirlz said:


> Getting ready to head for the airport. Flight leaves at 3:50. We should be in our hotel by 8 then we'll go see my Mom in Leesburg tomorrow. Driving down to RPR by check in time.



Have a nice flight.



Lynne G said:


> Later, and hope I can get out of my driveway, as seems when I left, I had a flag man direct me. When I returned, there was several men in the large hole in my street, directly across from my driveway.



Lynne hope they have the street cleaned up so you can get in your driveway.


Need to go up to my office and get my desk cleaned off today. That is my plan.




6 more sleeps till


----------



## tink1957

Yep Robo...it was the stranger things donut...pretty tasty but the best one so far is the vampire one...cookies and cream Bavarian...didn't get a pic of that one before it was devoured 

Since I shared my breakfast I thought I would share our lunch at Cowfish with you all since I'm too lazy to do a trip report...


----------



## Disxuni

Looks delish @tink1957 even the sushi, even though I don't eat it.

So, I just got one dropped on me. Kind of good, but kind of a shock. We just had a conference call in regards that we no longer will be having a lease where I work and from now on we'll be working remotely from home from now on. We have done this from time to time for holidays and we do it once a week from home as part of the "Summer Fun". However, they want us out of our office by next week, at the most wanting us to be out by Wednesday. While I've always been wanted to work from home, it's still kind of a shock to process, especially so soon, as they keep making ways to cut costs.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Oh, and Charade, in book, Space, moon blasted out of the sky today.  At least some of us will see a harvest full moon tonight.  Still in orbit in real life.


We have a winner! Today is the 20th anniversary of the day the moon was blasted out of earth’s orbit. One of our local channels is showing Space 1999 all day today.


----------



## Lynne G

Maybe I will get to Cowfish, with little one, it was a no, same with Confisco Grill.  At least I know where she likes to eat.  

Dix, that is odd.  Where I work, you have to come in at least one day in the ten day pay period, though in my office, we are only to be out two days in any pay period.  There is good and not so good about teleworking.  I like my office, as have stuff there I can leave, and nice to be able to walk over to clients and talk face to face with them and coworkers.  Oh, and have a piece of that lush cheesecake.


----------



## Sue M

Squirlz sage travels!  

Tink nice drink pic, is that bacon in the drink? :-0. I couldn’t see the other pic. 
We have that on our list for this trip. 

Disxuni best of luck with the transition to work at home!  At least you can write it off in taxes! (You can here).


----------



## Disxuni

Lynne G said:


> Maybe I will get to Cowfish, with little one, it was a no, same with Confisco Grill.  At least I know where she likes to eat.
> 
> Dix, that is odd.  Where I work, you have to come in at least one day in the ten day pay period, though in my office, we are only to be out two days in any pay period.  There is good and not so good about teleworking.  I like my office, as have stuff there I can leave, and nice to be able to walk over to clients and talk face to face with them and coworkers.  Oh, and have a piece of that lush cheesecake.



Cowfish is a good combo, as it combines the more adventurous, with a side of safety with burgers, for the picky eaters. Also, it's good for other seafood other than sushi.

I kind of figured they would eventually go this route. As the company has been doing things to cut cost for quite sometime and making adjustments. However, it's kind of a take out of the wind moment when we won't even have a week to try to collect ourselves, especially since we have a lot of equipment that needs to stay functional in order to keep us working. And like hurricane, do not plan to be down at all, because we need to stay open for our customers. Another plus is I'll be saving a lot on gas, as well as spend less with going out. However, at the same time it was part of the fun, as Daytona gave variety of options we don't have here.

@Sue M Thanks for the luck, but I wouldn't even know how I'd do that on my taxes. Working remotely is considered a tax break?


----------



## macraven

Disx they did not give you much advance notice 
But it sounds like a good deal


----------



## schumigirl

Thank you so much for the lovely birthday wishes.......really appreciate them all......

Had a lovely birthday where I was indeed spoiled. The Club Lounge had a beautiful card made out with a reserved sign as a joke, as we always have the same table usually and balloons. So nice of them.......had a few other surprises today too. So, been a lovely birthday......

Heading out to Ocean Prime tonight........looking forward to that....

It’s raining right now, just a little so hope it goes off for those heading to HHN tonight.......

Hope all are good........


----------



## crostorfer

For the record, we love Cowfish. We never skip it on a trip down.


----------



## tink1957

Sue M said:


> Squirlz sage travels!
> 
> Tink nice drink pic, is that bacon in the drink? :-0. I couldn’t see the other pic.
> We have that on our list for this trip.
> 
> Disxuni best of luck with the transition to work at home!  At least you can write it off in taxes! (You can here).


Yes Sue, it's Buffalo's and Bacon...not for the faint of heart.

I think I fixed the problem with the pics but wound up double posting one...at least you can see it now.

We're waiting until later this evening to go to HHN instead of doing stay and scream...not my idea but Trey wants to try it...hope it works out.

Carole...glad you're enjoying your birthday..have fun at Ocean Prime.

Have a great night everyone


----------



## Charade67

High of 94 yesterday, high of 74 today. I love the cooler temps, but unfortunately we also had rain. 

Dh and I had a nice lunch with B today. We got caught up on all things college. She seems to be adapting well. Before I took her back to her dorm I asked if she would like to go to the new ice cream place with me. She turned my down because someone in her dorm was organizing a trip to a different ice cream place tonight and she wanted to go with her new dorm friends. 

Lynne - Hope you get better sleep tonight. I never sleep well. I am trying some different things to see if they help me sleep better. 

Tink - All of your food looks so good. I haven’t eaten at Cowfish yet. I should put that on my list for next time I am at Universal.

Disxuni - Wow, talk about short notice. Great that you can work from home though. 

I’m afraid I haven’t been very productive today. I have spent most of the day watching the Space 1999 marathon. I guess tomorrow will be laundry day.


----------



## Sue M

Charade so nice B is settled in and already made dorm friends!  

Sounds like our weather, Hot & sunny them bam!  Rain and cooler temps. 

Tink, as much as I love bacon, I think I’ll pass!  

Crostofer 2 more sleeps!  I caught the tail end of cnn weather, looks like storm won’t hit Florida so no worries of flight delays!  But the poor Bahamas, so sad. 

Schumi how nice to go to one of your fav places for your birthday.  So nice of the lounge staff to do something special.


----------



## Sue M

Disxuni said:


> Cowfish is a good combo, as it combines the more adventurous, with a side of safety with burgers, for the picky eaters. Also, it's good for other seafood other than sushi.
> 
> I kind of figured they would eventually go this route. As the company has been doing things to cut cost for quite sometime and making adjustments. However, it's kind of a take out of the wind moment when we won't even have a week to try to collect ourselves, especially since we have a lot of equipment that needs to stay functional in order to keep us working. And like hurricane, do not plan to be down at all, because we need to stay open for our customers. Another plus is I'll be saving a lot on gas, as well as spend less with going out. However, at the same time it was part of the fun, as Daytona gave variety of options we don't have here.
> 
> @Sue M Thanks for the luck, but I wouldn't even know how I'd do that on my taxes. Working remotely is considered a tax break?


We probably have different tax laws on what can be a tax deduction. Here having a home office can be.


----------



## crostorfer

Sue we are so close, I can almost taste it.....and it’s delicous!


----------



## Monykalyn

Multiple times have been interrupted 
Got to get in 

to Carole!!!


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 



crostorfer said:


> For the record, we love Cowfish. We never skip it on a trip down.





Sue M said:


> Crostofer 2 more sleeps! I caught the tail end of cnn weather, looks like storm won’t hit Florida so no worries of flight delays! But the poor Bahamas, so sad.



You ladies will be on your way before you know and you get to meet each other on the way there.

Tink your lunch at Cowfish looked delicious......that is always a must stop when I vacation with the grandchildren.

I might get the suitcase out and in the guest room. Will think about what clothes  and shoes I want to pack and try to arrange them in the closet to go in suitcase when ready.

5 more sleeps for me till HHN







Have a great Saturday everyone.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all.  Have the GD this weekend while her mom & squad do a one night stay @ swan/F&W.  snagged those $29 spirit flights but even for me, a one night  stayjust wouldn’t be worth the hassle lol. 

Rest of family coming for steaks/chicken on grill.  Rain, rain, go away.  Would like to toss the kiddo in the pool to burn off some energy.

Discovered my halloween decorations for holiday tree aren’t in the right bin.  The search is on, refuse to buy more when I know they have to be here somewhere


Pumpkin1172 said:


> and tomorrow I will start painting. I'm thinking I will leave a little early, since it is quiet at work. The youngest is pretty laid back and doesn't care what time we eat...as long as he gets to eat. He is my easiest child...thank god I got at least one easy one ( so far ) lol.


I am impressed, a job I truly detest.  The Mr had a side business back in the day, he’s so fussy about the process, I’ve gladly retired


----------



## Sue M

Robo you’re almost there!  

Keishashadow throw them in the pool anyway!  Wet is wet!  Lol.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, clouds and almost feeling cooler today.

Picked up car, about what I thought for cost, but everything okay, so it lives on.  Hard to believe I’ve had it for 3 years already.  

DH and our neighbor are both mowing the grass, both I guess are thinking we will also get rain.  Chances of rain start around 7 tonight, and get higher as the overnight hours pass.  Another cloudy Sunday is predicted tomorrow.  

Woot!  The countdowns coming in single digits.  Safe travels to all the homies traveling in the next week.  Me,  countdown is still in the double digits, with 14 more sleeps, and a very early arrival in 15 days.  

Enjoy your Saturday and happy to be found this weekend.  I am sure Keisha will find some happy with her GD this weekend.  

So, time for tea.  Had a nice breakfast with older one before he dropped me off to get my car.  And did stop at Target on way home, yeah anything of decent value was sold out by the time I got there, and most of what I saw, was eh, not my style, nor even one I thought little one would wear.  And the prices on some, eh, can do just as good, for nicer stuff we do like, other places.  Oh well.  I did end up with some candy that was in sale, as well as the coffee little one likes in her machine, that was also on sale.  Was crazy crowded, so my shopping was quick.  

Time to see what is on the screen.


----------



## Monykalyn

Procrastination SAturday-although do have a load in washer, beds stripped. Moved 85 cases of chocolate to get it out of my front hall.
Need to clean and get nails done for trip. DH's fraternity reunion dinner is tonight, he's off playing golf this am.
Last night was "Future Chief" night for the 8th graders going into high school next year: 8th grade band played National Anthem with HS band before football game, 8th grade football players got to go out with the HS etc. Guess dd "embarrassed" the boy in front of his friends by acknowledging him. She was being unusually sweet to him...think it is starting to sink in she is a senior and the "first of the lasts" is starting.
Ellie "Diva" is currently napping on blanket in living room. Kid brought her in and of course, abandoned her. She has her favorite spot for naps and is easy to forget she is here.  

Keisha-I would totally hop down for a weekend when I find cheap flights/rooms/and had annual pass. It is why I never have any money LOL! Have fun with the GD!
 Although with a start of month with unexpected car/phone expenses, plus band fees, oh and forgot about the dual credit course fee to local university (about 1/3 of what regular credit hour is charged so an absolute bargain for college credit)-let's just say I am glad I got our HHN trip stuff settled months ago (including cash set back-in secret envelope in my secret hiding place so kids/hubs don't "borrow" it for "emergency").

Love the memes/gifs Robo! We must be arriving around same time I think. We get in on the 18th - 4 more sleeps, 2 more work days.
Sue and crostofer hope the flight is smooth and the sleep is easy!

Lynne-have avoided Target for a while now. Used to have great stuff but last year or so-not sure if they changed designers/manufacturers but not the same. Had to do the grocery shop last week, and ugh hate doing it on weekends. But done for a while, though running low on meat. The side of beef from couple years ago almost gone. Am trying Butcherbox for a month or two. Will see how it works. 

Hello to rest of SANS peeps! Hope your Saturday is a good one!


----------



## Robo56

Monykalyn said:


> Love the memes/gifs Robo! We must be arriving around same time I think. We get in on the 18th - 4 more sleeps, 2 more work days.



Hey  Monyk......sounds like you fly in the day before me. I fly in Thursday.



Lynne G said:


> Woot! The countdowns coming in single digits. Safe travels to all the homies traveling in the next week. Me, countdown is still in the double digits, with 14 more sleeps, and a very early arrival in 15 days.



You will be flying out before your know it Lynne......it’s so cool that so many of the Sans family are going to be at Universal in September and beginning of October.


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Rest of family coming for steaks/chicken on grill.



Chicken and steak on the grill sounds yummy....hope the weather holds off for you.


----------



## Disxuni

Good afternoon and Saturday, everyone! Safe travels to all the homies that are going to be here soon! The day will be here before you know it.



I finally got around to taking the time to re-do my signature using some newer photos in with the older that I have on my insta. I wanted to use more pictures to represent more, then realized if I made them too small you wouldn't be able to really see. So, I edited a series of four together, so it's only two photos. I believe it's within the guidelines from what I read, but I'm sure the mods will keep me in line if not.


----------



## Sue M

Disxuni love the new signature, well done. 

Monykalyn I’m so glad I can say I’m done paying tuition!  Youngest dd finished school for bachelor degree in May, then over summer took 3 more courses to get a Diploma in Criminology.  Yay!  Maybe I’ll have more $ in my pocket for fun things!  
Your chickens are a riot!  


Another rainy day here, bleck.  Couldn’t see the moon last night. Too overcast. Guess it will be raining when I leave tomorrow. Just returned from mall, went with oldest dd to Apple Store. She was having a problem getting email on phone. In hopes she asks guy if her iPhone 7 was too old and that was the problem. Nice try!  Problem fixed, she’s up and running again.

Procrastination Saturday is right!  Here I am procrastinating and need to get the bits and bobs together that I need to pack. Toiletries, and decide what jewelry to take. Minimal as I’m too lazy to change it much.


----------



## Squirlz

So we arrived at RPR just before 4, checked in, headed to our room and passed the Club lounge and there is @Schumi standing in the doorway.  Delightful way to start the week!


----------



## macraven

Good timing squirlz !

Have fun at the darkside


----------



## macraven

Had to switch from the iphone to the imac in order to see Disxuni's new pictures.

They are absolutely awesome!

Like the siggie picture .....sweet!

Using the phone to read and post, I miss any pictures on the signatures.



Hope all the homies are having a great weekend!


----------



## Charade67

Hello. Hope everyone had a good Saturday. Mine has been semi productive. I made a hotel reservation for our Busch Gardens trip, took care of mt gray hair, and did a few loads of laundry. I also decided that I need a really small suitcase for  overnight trips. I found a nice little rolling one at Belk. It’s a slightly obnoxious paisley pattern. 



keishashadow said:


> Morning all. Have the GD this weekend while her mom & squad do a one night stay @ swan/F&W. snagged those $29 spirit flights but even for me, a one night stayjust wouldn’t be worth the hassle lol.


I would love to do a quick trip if I could gets flights that cheap. One of the bad things about living in a small city is a tiny airport with limited flights. 



Lynne G said:


> And did stop at Target on way home





Lynne G said:


> Was crazy crowded, so my shopping was quick.



I tried to go to Target today but got too stressed just trying to navigate the parking lot. 



Monykalyn said:


> Procrastination SAturday-although do have a load in washer, beds stripped. Moved 85 cases of chocolate to get it out of my front hall.


 I consider that a very productive day. 



Monykalyn said:


> oh and forgot about the dual credit course fee to local university (about 1/3 of what regular credit hour is charged so an absolute bargain for college credit)-


We took advantage of dual enrollment even though B gets free tuition at her current university. We felt the cost was worth getting the credits. 



Disxuni said:


> I finally got around to taking the time to re-do my signature using some newer photos in with the older that I have on my insta.


Looks good. 



Sue M said:


> She was having a problem getting email on phone. In hopes she asks guy if her iPhone 7 was too old and that was the problem. Nice try! Problem fixed, she’s up and running again.


I keep wondering if that’s the reason we keep having trouble with one of our therapist’s phones. I think hers is a 7 as well. 


I’m going to watch some mindless TV for a while.


----------



## Sue M

Charade, they uninstalled Mail then reinstalled it. Easy fix.


----------



## Charade67

The therapist is having trouble with her data connection.  She and I use the same network, but I’m not having any problems. Of course we wouldn’t have any problems if the boss would just get WiFi.


----------



## schumigirl

Squirlz said:


> So we arrived at RPR just before 4, checked in, headed to our room and passed the Club lounge and there is @Schumi standing in the doorway.  Delightful way to start the week!



Lol.......I’m kind of a permanent fixture in there........

Nice to see you both.......



Having a lazy morning today, will be a late breakfast then not quite sure what we’ll do........HHN tonight.......had some rain last night but didn’t last too long.

Hope everyone’s doing ok.....and safe travels to those heading down soon......

Forgot to say......Minions without 3D.........sucks! 

Made me feel a little woozy......I could do that ride many times over before with the glasses.........came off feeling a little weird. 

Not as bad as when I did the Simpsons, but similar feeling. Won’t be doing that ride again......which is a shame as we did enjoy it.


----------



## Lynne G

Nice update to your siggie Dix.  

Yeah, Charade, Target parking lots can be crazy.  The one I went to has a huge one, so getting a spot was not too bad.  I think I was after that big crowd looking for the fashion stuff they were promoting.  By the time I got there, not much left, and I did not see anything online that would get me in the store early.  

And I agree with Monyk, I don’t find much we want to buy in clothes, and we have always just picked a few pieces here and there.  I think I have bought more in the men’s section, as older one is not as picky, and well, there is not as much of variety, as in the various women’s sections.  

Nicer day on tap, a sunnier Sunday than the past couple of days.  A high front with winds from the West has arrived.  So that pesky cloud cover is breaking up.  If we did get rain last night, it was not much.  The roads did not sound wet, when I woke up at 4:30.  So much for late rising weekend morning.  But hey, loads of wash are done already.  And a very quiet house, so a perfect Sunday for me.  Some errands, and two returns, and two bills to pay.  

Have fun today, Squirlz and Schumi.  Happy to hear you both enjoying RPR.


----------



## keishashadow

Enjoying an hour of down time as the mr & GD decided to go to the track & get in a mile.  All went well yesterday and there are leftovers - hooray.  She did talk me into making pizzas this evening though.  Not a big fan of it as i don’t have a pizza stone & they never quite come out right. Worst case she has fun assembling them. 

Lynne - it does seem like u just mentioned buying new vehicle a year ago.  Re target, were you talking the disney line?  Our store never even got it.  Did sc ore at WM yesterday.  GD cajoled me into buying onsie pjs to wear on halloween when we are outside, usually freezing while we hand out candy.  They are crazy plush things that zip up the front and are decidedly goofy looking renditions of eeyore & pooh.  My kids took pics...probablywill hold for future blackmail lol.

Turned around for a minute and found another mysterious item in my cart , a tshirt that proclaims “I’ll put a spell on you”.  Nice reference to Hocus Pocus.  What surprised me is when I saw it on the belt it had not one but two detachable capes.  Guess my MNSSHP costume quest is now done.  Never in my life did I expect to wear any sort of cape.



Disxuni said:


> Good afternoon and Saturday, everyone! Safe travels to all the homies that are going to be here soon! The day will be here before you know it.
> 
> View attachment 435703
> 
> I finally got around to taking the time to re-do my signature using some newer photos in with the older that I have on my insta. I wanted to use more pictures to represent more, then realized if I made them too small you wouldn't be able to really see. So, I edited a series of four together, so it's only two photos. I believe it's within the guidelines from what I read, but I'm sure the mods will keep me in line if not.



I think it’s lovely.  That is coming from one who has been smacked down for the size of their signature in the past...oh the shame .  There was a post somewhere as to the permissable size guidelines.  I’m surprised I haven’t been growled at for the scrolling countdown.  


Charade67 said:


> Hello. Hope everyone had a good Saturday. Mine has been semi productive. I made a hotel reservation for our Busch Gardens trip, took care of mt gray hair, and did a few loads of laundry. I also decided that I need a really small suitcase for overnight trips. I found a nice little rolling one at Belk. It’s a slightly obnoxious paisley pattern.


That sounds like a really productive day.  I’ve yet to find a hotel that’s close to BG Williamsburg that really blows me away.  Any recommendations?


----------



## crostorfer

It’s travel day for me and Sue!!! 

See you tomorrow morning Orlando peeps!ill answer to Casey, or “Oh, hey, it’s you!” Lol


----------



## keishashadow

crostorfer said:


> It’s travel day for me and Sue!!!
> 
> See you tomorrow morning Orlando peeps!ill answer to Casey, or “Oh, hey, it’s you!” Lol



Safe travels...have an amazing trippee you two!!!

Post updates & pics if u have time


----------



## keishashadow

So, DiL at the swan just got email from spirit her 7 pm flight is delayed until 11 pm.  knowing how spirit rolls as to that sort of situation, thinking a good chance it may be cancelled outright 

She’ll be lucky to get put on a flight tomorrow dealing with them.  I told her she should call now & ask to be put on it so they can do MNSSHP lol


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Sue and Casey!  Enjoy that Florida heat and fun!

No, Keisha, no mouse pop ups in any of the Targets near me.  Was that 20 designers promo only yesterday.  Nice score on Halloween stuff.  Yeah, my days of chaperone are over.  I just sit on my stoop and toss out the candy.  Did pick up a pair of Halloween pants, that I am sure little one would not want to know me, if I wear them out.  They are comfy, so I’m wearing them. 

Sunny and hot.  And thinking what for lunch.  Haven’t heard from older one yet, guess he is waiting for my Dsis to get home.  Said pool not that warm, so did not swim.  I think my Dsis is wintering it soon. Seems she forgot and booked the pool guys a little late.  So has to settle for two weeks from this weekend.  Guess she’s not the only one with a pool in her area. 

Time for food decisions.


----------



## Sue M

T minus 2and counting!  Leaving in a couple of hours to catch my Vancouver to SeaTac flight. Will plan on getting to the airport by 5 for 7:25 flight. It’s international and have to go thru customs and security here. 
Woohoo!  

And my youngest just got engaged this morning!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Congrats to your youngest, Sue.  Hope your trip goes fast.  Hope you and Casey have uneventful flights.

Expect to see a where are here tomorrow.

Full from dinner, and the AC is running.  Warmer days before more seasonal 70’s by the end of this week.  Though with a high weather system, lots of sunny days to come.  Only chances of rain are in the evenings and ivernight, mist posted North of us.  Rain free days, yay.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Today was a lazy Sunday. After church we went to a Mediterranean restaurant with some friends. I was a little Leary about going there because it ad gotten some really bad reviews just after it opened. Well, the ownership has since changed and now the reviews are overwhelming positive. I tried shawarma for the first time. It was pretty good. I think we will be going back there again. 



schumigirl said:


> Forgot to say......Minions without 3D.........sucks!


 This is disappointing. That was one of my favorite rides. 



keishashadow said:


> That sounds like a really productive day. I’ve yet to find a hotel that’s close to BG Williamsburg that really blows me away. Any recommendations?


 I really can’t give a recommendation. I think we stay in a different place each time we go. We usually only stay once night, so we really just need a place to sleep.  I try to find a balance between low price and good reviews. This time I booked a Rodeway Inn. It’s very basic and cheap, but has gotten some great reviews lately, so we decided to give it a try. 



Sue M said:


> And my youngest just got engaged this morning!!!


Congratulations to your youngest!!

I took a nap this afternoon, so I will probably be up half the night. Currently watching the Falcons game.


----------



## macraven

So much for charade being up tonight 

Hope sue and  Casey got on the same plan and had a snoozing contest
So nice for both the homies  to meet in  a kind of cool
Way


----------



## Robo56

Good Monday morning Sans family 



To early to be up already.


Sue and Crostorfer should be in Orlando




3 more sleeps till Orlando


----------



## Lynne G

Why yes it is, and no need to turn the outside light on, the moon's light was quite nice in the clear early morning sky.  Very quick commute, and now a very light pinkish horizon sky.  Sunny most of the morning, then the clouds arrive, as a low will sneak in trying to give us rain, but all local weather people saying, not gonna happen, and if does, will be quite North of the viewing area.  And still seeing that warmer air, as 84 is the high, meaning, almost jacket needed with the 64 degree start as I drove, and no need for jacket, as    the home commute will be during that high temp of the day.  

Hope Sue and Casey have arrived in the red eye flight, and are ready for some fun and hot weather.  Hope some more Dismeets will happen, as more homies around, including Schumi, and Squirlz.  

And boo, that battle of the birds did not see my birds win.  Oh well, I have a feeling not many what was free coffee, now $1 coffee for each win.  Hence, only tea today.  Of which, on cup two, and ready for more.  Almost cool inside.  Smart, long sleeve blouse, and sweater is always at the ready.  

Enjoy your marvelously, most perfect Monday, and hope all are feeling well, and those that are not as well feeling, sending wishes of get better soon, and some mummy dust to bring a smile to each and every homie.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, Robo is up early.  Guess that countdown is bringing a smile or two, even with the early hour.



Hope that mug of coffee is helping, and putting HHN thoughts happily in your head.  And Good Morning! 

Yeah,  I'm at 14 more sleeps.


Oh and Keisha,  - he he, hope your Monday is good, and hope your DIL did get on that late night flight. Yeah, never flew with Spirit, but did with Frontier, delayed both ways. Cheap though.


----------



## keishashadow

Ah, lynne provided a nice little ray of sunshine!

DiL lucked out with spirit, rebooked her today & even tossed out a $50 voucher.  Their customer service is typically non-existant.  Swan agreed to let them continue stay for another night at same low AAA rate.  Most of the girls got to experience their first MNSHHP and loved it. There kids I talked to yesterday at a BD party weren’t quite as enthusiastic about their Mom’s romping about lolololol



Lynne G said:


> Did pick up a pair of Halloween pants, that I am sure little one would not want to know me, if I wear them out. They are comfy, so I’m wearing them.


Hehehehe i’ve Got my share of holiday ‘fake’ Lalarue leggins from WM.  Swear they are the exact same thing but only $5.99 


Sue M said:


> And my youngest just got engaged this morning!!!


Wonderful news.  Are they planning a long engagement?


Charade67 said:


> After church we went to a Mediterranean restaurant with some friends.


I really want to like that food.  Something in the spices plays havoc with my guts, same as food at Boma?  The baklava goes down easy enough though lol.


----------



## Disxuni

Exciting! Sue and Casey will be here in no time!

@Charade67, @Sue M, and @Lynne G it was fun while it lasted. As quickly my signature had arrived, it quickly has left the building. Guess I'll figure out a plan B sometime this week.

Today, is the beginning of moving week. I think the hard stuff such as equipment will not be so much today, but tomorrow, or the next day, but I'll definitely be starting to bring my desk stuff home today. Have a few pieces of collectibles to make my office area more unique, so it'll take sometime.

Also, good morning to everyone!


----------



## pattyw

Hi all!! I'm here!! It's been a crazy summer! Not so good in many ways- that's why I've been MIA. Didn't want to be a downer for you guys!!

Things have settled (fingers AND toes crossed!) and I can share happy news! We leave on 9/19 on our long awaited and needed fall trip! We'll spend a few days in OBX and arrive in Orlando (and the HRH) on 9/22!!  Our dates changed due to Joe's work schedule. 

Missed you guys! Hope all is well! Looking forward to catching up with you!  

Have a great Monday!!


----------



## Lynne G

Patty, so good to see ya post.  I'm sorry to hear your summer had some not so fun stuff, but a trip is planned like in a few days!  Woot!  How long you staying? I'm not arriving until the morning of the 30th.  And I'm hoping the good news you are hoping to post will be soon.  Hope you enjoy the Outer Banks, and will be enjoying that Florida heat, next week.  Safe travels on Friday, and this Sunday.  Hope the cats are behaving and family is doing well.

Lunchtime walk was almost muggy, and warm.  Overcast, but sun came out as finished.  Now enjoying a cup of tea, from eating a full lunch.  Here's hoping the afternoon goes quick, as thankfully, the morning has.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Patty, so good to see ya post.  I'm sorry to hear your summer had some not so fun stuff, but a trip is planned like in a few days!  Woot!  How long you staying? I'm not arriving until the morning of the 30th.  And I'm hoping the good news you are hoping to post will be soon.  Hope you enjoy the Outer Banks, and will be enjoying that Florida heat, next week.  Safe travels on Friday, and this Sunday.  Hope the cats are behaving and family is doing well.
> 
> Lunchtime walk was almost muggy, and warm.  Overcast, but sun came out as finished.  Now enjoying a cup of tea, from eating a full lunch.  Here's hoping the afternoon goes quick, as thankfully, the morning has.




Hi Lynne!! We leave in the afternoon on 9/30- so not sure we'll be able to see each other!  We leave for the airport about 11:30am. Our date change has affected a few meet-ups Joe and I were so looking forward to!!  On a positive note, we'll be able to meet up with a few that we wouldn't have been able to with our original dates! I think we need a LONGER trip next year!

Glad to be back- Wednesdays haven't been the same w/o seeing your camel pics!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, maybe, Patty.  Would be nice to give a quick hug and say hello.  My plane arrives at 8am.  Here's hoping the luggage comes quick, and mine's one of the first.  Then the rental hopefully will be quick, and I'll be checking into SF.  Maybe can meet you in CityWalk, or somewhere between? Yeah, I hear ya for longer trips!  LOL

Thinking next year, going end of September more than beginning of October like I have done in the past, lincluding this year.


----------



## RAPstar

So the only other person at my work who does the same job as me just quit without notice (well not just, she went on PTO last week and we found her ID left on her desk today). The director still says I can take the PTO I have scheduled, but now I kinda don't want to so that I don't have to trust someone who doesn't do the same job every day to do the data entry, or have to hastily train someone and hope that they got it right. Blargh


----------



## macraven

Andy, you don’t want to cancel your vacation......


----------



## macraven

Yesterday had a great weather day
Today 97

Tuesday and Wednesday will be stinkers but it’s an abnormal weather period this year


----------



## keishashadow

pattyw said:


> Hi Lynne!! We leave in the afternoon on 9/30- so not sure we'll be able to see each other!  We leave for the airport about 11:30am. Our date change has affected a few meet-ups Joe and I were so looking forward to!!  On a positive note, we'll be able to meet up with a few that we wouldn't have been able to with our original dates! I think we need a LONGER trip next year!
> 
> Glad to be back- Wednesdays haven't been the same w/o seeing your camel pics!


It was shocking to hear you pulled out of the tour.  Ship happens, sounds like things have started to rebound for you at least. Enjoy whatever plans you have in place!


RAPstar said:


> So the only other person at my work who does the same job as me just quit without notice (well not just, she went on PTO last week and we found her ID left on her desk today). The director still says I can take the PTO I have scheduled, but now I kinda don't want to so that I don't have to trust someone who doesn't do the same job every day to do the data entry, or have to hastily train someone and hope that they got it right. Blargh


I vote to go on vacation as planned. Let them see how integral you are to the company. the co will manage to limp along


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Ah, lynne provided a nice little ray of sunshine!
> 
> DiL lucked out with spirit, rebooked her today & even tossed out a $50 voucher.  Their customer service is typically non-existant.  Swan agreed to let them continue stay for another night at same low AAA rate.  Most of the girls got to experience their first MNSHHP and loved it. There kids I talked to yesterday at a BD party weren’t quite as enthusiastic about their Mom’s romping about lolololol
> 
> 
> Hehehehe i’ve Got my share of holiday ‘fake’ Lalarue leggins from WM.  Swear they are the exact same thing but only $5.99
> 
> Wonderful news.  Are they planning a long engagement?
> 
> I really want to like that food.  Something in the spices plays havoc with my guts, same as food at Boma?  The baklava goes down easy enough though lol.



Sounds like a fun trip for the girls!!! Glad the trip worked out for the girls........

I love baklava..........



RAPstar said:


> So the only other person at my work who does the same job as me just quit without notice (well not just, she went on PTO last week and we found her ID left on her desk today). The director still says I can take the PTO I have scheduled, but now I kinda don't want to so that I don't have to trust someone who doesn't do the same job every day to do the data entry, or have to hastily train someone and hope that they got it right. Blargh



How you don’t need to cancel Andy.......that would be a shame.......fingers crossed........



macraven said:


> Yesterday had a great weather day
> Today 97
> 
> Tuesday and Wednesday will be stinkers but it’s an abnormal weather period this year



We reached 101f today mac........3pm....it was blazing hot....even for us!!!



keishashadow said:


> It was shocking to hear you pulled out of the tour.  Ship happens, sounds like things have started to rebound for you at least. Enjoy whatever plans you have in place!
> 
> I vote to go on vacation as planned. Let them see how integral you are to the company. the co will manage to limp along



I agree with Keisha........vacations are more important.....everyone needs a break away........


Waiting to go out for dinner somewhere.......haven’t decided yet where it’ll be........been so hot today........park this morning then some shopping this afternoon.........for Tom not for me.........

HHN is getting better every night.........houses are improving and it’s fun.....but think we’re losing the scare factor.........

Having a ball though...........


----------



## RAPstar

No I offered to cancel but the director wouldn't let me since everything's paid for and such


----------



## KStarfish82




----------



## pattyw

RAPstar said:


> The director still says I can take the PTO I have scheduled, but now I kinda don't want to so that I don't have to trust someone who doesn't do the same job every day to do the data entry, or have to hastily train someone and hope that they got it right. Blargh



Enjoy your vacation! Everyone needs a re-charge!



macraven said:


> Yesterday had a great weather day
> Today 97



Eek- 97! It's been chilly here! But 97 is a little too steamy!



keishashadow said:


> It was shocking to hear you pulled out of the tour. Ship happens, sounds like things have started to rebound for you at least. Enjoy whatever plans you have in place!



Yep- when it rains it pours! Will miss you guys on the tour. Not sure when you arrive, but let me know if our dates align!

Schumi- Glad you're enjoying your trip!


Hectic few days here- swamped at work, so many chores to do before our trip! Enjoying pizza and a break watching Monday Night Football. Pretty boring game- so back to cleaning!

Have a great evening all!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Long day today. I won’t bore you with all the details from work. I had a follow up appointment for my kidney stone this afternoon. The nurse I had is one of our clients. She comes in the late afternoon after I have left work, so I have never seen her face to face. So far I have seen 3 of our clients due to my kidney stones.  The weird thing that happened today was when the nurse was going over my medications she mentioned one I didn’t recognize. When I got home I got a text from my pharmacy that I had a prescription ready. It was that same medication the nurse mentioned that I didn’t recognize. The NP I saw didn’t mention anything about calling in a prescription for me, and It was in my chart before I even saw her today. I am wondering if I was given someone else’s medication by mistake. (I didn’t take the medication.)



macraven said:


> So much for charade being up tonight


I took a sleep aid, but then woke up at 4:00 and couldn’t get back to sleep. I would love to be able to sleep through the night again. 



Lynne G said:


> And boo, that battle of the birds did not see my birds win.


 I fell asleep before that game was over. My birds won though..



keishashadow said:


> I really want to like that food. Something in the spices plays havoc with my guts, same as food at Boma? The baklava goes down easy enough though lol.


 I’ve never eaten at Boma. The restaurant we went to has stuff like falafel, hummus, and shawarma.



pattyw said:


> Hi all!! I'm here!! It's been a crazy summer! Not so good in many ways- that's why I've been MIA. Didn't want to be a downer for you guys!!
> 
> Things have settled (fingers AND toes crossed!) and I can share happy news! We leave on 9/19 on our long awaited and needed fall trip! We'll spend a few days in OBX and arrive in Orlando (and the HRH) on 9/22!! Our dates changed due to Joe's work schedule.


 Welcome back.  Hope you have a great vacation.  I lived in NC for 4 years and never made it to the Outer Banks.

I don’t know what happened to Rapstar’s quote, but I agree with the others. Take the vacation. Sorry your coworker picked to worst time to leave. 

Hi Kfish!

I guess it’s Monday night football tonight . Maybe I’ll fall asleep during the game again.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> I am wondering if I was given someone else’s medication by mistake. (I didn’t take the medication.)



I'm with you- I'd wait before taking that med. Hope you are better soon!



Charade67 said:


> Welcome back. Hope you have a great vacation. I lived in NC for 4 years and never made it to the Outer Banks.



Thanks Charade!  We love OBX! We're going to Nags Head- which was pretty much spared from the worst of Dorian.  Seems they got some minor damage there- compared to Hatteras and Ocrakoke.


----------



## Monykalyn

Quick check in-
hey to everyone! 
REading along but keep getting interrupted for quotes.
Hope all are doing well and not melting (or freezing depending on area of world)
See some of ya'll soon!


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> No I offered to cancel but the director wouldn't let me since everything's paid for and such



Glad to hear it! 



KStarfish82 said:


>






Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Long day today. I won’t bore you with all the details from work. I had a follow up appointment for my kidney stone this afternoon. The nurse I had is one of our clients. She comes in the late afternoon after I have left work, so I have never seen her face to face. So far I have seen 3 of our clients due to my kidney stones.  The weird thing that happened today was when the nurse was going over my medications she mentioned one I didn’t recognize. When I got home I got a text from my pharmacy that I had a prescription ready. It was that same medication the nurse mentioned that I didn’t recognize. The NP I saw didn’t mention anything about calling in a prescription for me, and It was in my chart before I even saw her today. I am wondering if I was given someone else’s medication by mistake. (I didn’t take the medication.)
> 
> I took a sleep aid, but then woke up at 4:00 and couldn’t get back to sleep. I would love to be able to sleep through the night again.
> 
> I fell asleep before that game was over. My birds won though..
> 
> I’ve never eaten at Boma. The restaurant we went to has stuff like falafel, hummus, and shawarma.
> 
> Welcome back.  Hope you have a great vacation.  I lived in NC for 4 years and never made it to the Outer Banks.
> 
> I don’t know what happened to Rapstar’s quote, but I agree with the others. Take the vacation. Sorry your coworker picked to worst time to leave.
> 
> Hi Kfish!
> 
> I guess it’s Monday night football tonight . Maybe I’ll fall asleep during the game again.



Always best to err on the side of caution.........I love falling asleep watching tv........



Enjoyed Hot n Juicy Crawfish tonight.........the manager there used to work in Strong Water so it was lovely to see her again........food is so good. Always enjoy it there.......

Only had shrimp and no sides, soooo.......then went to Jake’s and had a bowl of crawfish chowder and shared a bowl of coconut ice cream......delicious! 

Spent some time with squirlz and Mrs squirlz in the Club Lounge earlier......Now relaxing with glass of wine in our room.......watching two and a half men of all things..........

Early night tonight........

Hey MonyK.......saw you pop in there......


----------



## Robo56

Evening Sans family 

Yeah  Pattyw......welcome back to the boards.....you have been missed here.


 Kstar

Rapstar go for your vacation. You deserve it.



keishashadow said:


> So, DiL at the swan just got email from spirit her 7 pm flight is delayed until 11 pm. knowing how spirit rolls as to that sort of situation, thinking a good chance it may be cancelled outright



Glad to hear your daughter in law was able to arrange to get home, but nothing  like getting a little park time in too.




Lynne G said:


> Hope that mug of coffee is helping, and putting HHN thoughts happily in your head. And Good Morning!



Lynne I had my big mug of coffee this morning.  Good evening to you. Happy thoughts of upcoming vacation are here for sure.




Disxuni said:


> Today, is the beginning of moving week.



Hope the move goes well.



It was 98 here today with heat index of 105. We went to see grandsons football game this evening. Not a breeze to be had.

Schumi I keep saying i’am In training for Orlando weather here, but 101 is pretty hot.



schumigirl said:


> Only had shrimp and no sides, soooo.......then went to Jake’s and had a bowl of crawfish chowder and shared a bowl of coconut ice cream......delicious!



Food sounds yummy.


----------



## Lynne G

Almost bedtime for me.  

Thanks Robo, have a good night.

Kfish, bet those cute kids are keeping you busy.  

Robbie, glad you are going, you should.  A vacation is always a good thing to look forward to.  

Mac, yeah, not as hot here, but our AC is still running.  Muggy out.

Made baked taters with fried peppers, cheese and bacon.  Easy meal, yep.  Now have to buy more potatoes.  Eh, this weekend, tomorrow most likely pasta or rice. Though it is taco Tuesday, so Mexican style rice, maybe?  Have to see what in mood for.

Happy to hear Schumi and Squirlz are having a great time at RPR.

And I am leaving the light on for you night owls.  Have a very good night.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Evening Sans family
> 
> Yeah  Pattyw......welcome back to the boards.....you have been missed here.
> 
> 
> Kstar
> 
> Rapstar go for your vacation. You deserve it.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear your daughter in law was able to arrange to get home, but nothing  like getting a little park time in too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne I had my big mug of coffee this morning.  Good evening to you. Happy thoughts of upcoming vacation are here for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the move goes well.
> 
> 
> 
> It was 98 here today with heat index of 105. We went to see grandsons football game this evening. Not a breeze to be bad.
> 
> Schumi I keep saying i’am In training for Orlando weather here, but 101 is pretty hot.
> 
> 
> 
> Food sounds yummy.



Lol......I didn’t ask what the heat index was here, but it’s hotter than usual......we don’t mind that! 

Food was delicious.........

I posted a picture on the RPR thread to show that the desk renovations have started here.......will take a few nights but we will see a change in those over the next few days. 

Thinking we may visit a beach tomorrow........ow Winter Park.....haven’t decided yet......


----------



## Robo56

Good night everyone


----------



## Squirlz

Had a great birthday here today.  Came to breakfast in the Club lounge and they had a card, buttons and balloons for me.  Wore the button into the parks and got dozens of Happy Birthdays,then got another card from the evening Lounge crew and found sparkling wine and strawberries in our room!


----------



## macraven

Squirlz

Awesome they surprised you with all those goodies!


----------



## Lynne G

Nice, and yummy, birthday gifts, Squirlz.  Happy Birthday.

Well, it is that day again, when Mac's thoughts of getting dinner tonight, is a Taco Bell run.  Taco Tuesday is here.

 - well, tea for me. , and that goes for everyone!

Almost quick commute.  Warmer out, a lovely 70 degrees to start my day.  Dark as can be though, cloudy enough, no moonlight to light up the sky.  Tree is doing it's swaying, so there's a bit more wind this morning.  Weather guy on the car radio said it's going to be a nice day.  High of around 78, and lots of sun.  As the sun comes up, our sky clears, that pesky low has been replaced once again with the high weather system. Blue skies for me, and more seasonable weather.  Air quality is good, though my poor older one said the other day, there's some pollen in the air.  Yeah, I think it's  a tree one, but I don't even check, as he's allergic to pollen, no matter what makes it, a tree, weeds and grass, or flowers.

So, have a terrific, and happy Tuesday.

Have fun at the beach, or in a town, today, Schumi.

Squirlz, Sue and Casey, hoping the parks are fun today.  HHN for any of you?

And Patty should start to get that luggage down.  Countdown to 3 more sleeps until you start your fun in OBX.  Then will be nice to see you the day you leave HRH.  I am hoping my flight does get in early, or at least on time.  Hoping quick luggage retrieval, and I'll be on my way to SF, but not until after 13 more sleeps.  Yep, doing a countdown too.

Robo, and Tink, hope this finds you enjoying a mug of coffee.

I so need more tea, hope all are feeling good,  And remember,    


 Good Morning all!


----------



## Sue M

This is me!  So you can recognize me if spotted at park, pool, etc!  
Quick drive by. Yesterday I was shattered to borrow Schumi term. Good description of how I felt after red eye. So chill day. A few rides in Studios. Nothing crazy!  Then left for Hot & Juicy lunch. Lyft is quite cheap. We had great lady drivers. 
Went to Publix for some breakfasts in room and wine!  
Then csme back to HRH to float in pool and grab a sandwich from quick quick service down stairs. 
Early night and feel better this morning. Ready to go!
Lunch will be at Monsters Cafe. 11ish. That’s the plan right now!  But will start the morning at IOA I think. 

Thank you for well wishes for daughters engagement!  Yes, it will be a long engagement,  she’s talking 2 yrs. 

Sorry Tink it didn’t work out. We had such a short window of opportunity. 
And didn’t see Crostofer on flight. I only had 5 min at gate before loading on flight. Rushed from one terminal to the next!  We probably should have exchanged seat # so at least we could have found each other in the plane!  

It’s go time!  Off to IOA.  Anyone have luck with Hagrids?


----------



## Sue M

Squirlz!


----------



## crostorfer

Good morning SANS!

We unfortunately missed Sue on the plane, but now we know who to look for 

Yesterday was NUTS. We bolted off that plane and straight to the BWI at Disney. From there, we dropped our stuff off and headed straight to the AK to ride FoP since last year we refused to wait 3 hours to do so. We ended up doing all 4 parks in one day, plus had a swim break. We were like energizer bunnies. Had lots and lots of food at Food and Wine and saw the end of the Smashmouth set. Our favorite F&W dish this year was the scallops from the Wine and Dine studio. We didn’t eat, nor did I drink, as much as I had planned to, or wanted to, because the real feel all afternoon yesterday was over 100 and that’s not good eating weather. Turns your tummy if things are too rich. We got full fast. I did try the Guinness Bailey’s shake finally, and it was delicious. Also, the Formosa from Simmering Sips is everything I ever wanted. 

I also found a new Disney home, I don’t ever want to stay in another room here, ever again. Keep in mind, this is a garden view room. The terrace is HUGE. You could fit 10 people on this thing.


----------



## crostorfer

We are about to go eat at afresh at the Dolphin, then Lyft over to the PBR for the rest of our adventure. It’s sunny without a cloud in the sky, and it’s supposed to feel like over 100 again, so it’s a great VB day. 

Hope to see some of you soon!!!


----------



## Disxuni

Happy Taco Tuesday, everyone! And Happy Uni day for those who arrived, or arriving today and those that are coming soon be excited that your day will be here sooner than you think!

Happy Birthday, @Squirlz! That's a nice treat to come back to.



@Robo56 Yes, the move was a success. They gave me the choice of moving yesterday, or Wednesday. I decided to go for it and just move all at once. It was a lot more than I was expected, but it eventually got done. Just wish it wasn't so hot, but I survived and luckily I know a thing, or two about computers / IT, or I'd be clueless on how to put everything back together. What was nice is that pizza and salad was ordered for us and my manager said that for lunch I could take my lunch, grab my equipment, and go home and take the time to set everything up for the rest of the day paid.

@RAPstar You shouldn't feel guilty, or the headache of this. It happens. I know it's easier and said then done. For example, we all started as five who do the same job as me, only two of us left, one of them being a lead. At one point you have to learn to roll with the punches. Luckily for us, a few people are cross trained so if someone needs to step in they can. Either way, I'm sure it'll work out and they'll find a solution. You should be able to take time for yourself.


----------



## macraven

Finally all caught up on what I missed reading 

September is a busy month for many of our homies here

I know all will have fun in the sunshine state


Yes Taco Bell tonight!


----------



## cam757

Good Morning SANS folks, Lots of people enjoying UOR and DIS this week.  Hope everyone has a great time. Just boring ol' work for me today and a meeting tonight with my King's Daughters Circle. Summer break is over so we start back with our monthly meetings to plan all of our fundraisers for the Children's Hospital in Norfolk.  It is potluck but I think I may have to hit a drive thru. No time to cook. 

Enjoy your day and for those at the parks, HAVE FUN!!!



Sue M said:


> And my youngest just got engaged this morning!!!



Great pic!! Congrats on your daughter's engagement! Have fun today!!



pattyw said:


> Thanks Charade! We love OBX! We're going to Nags Head- which was pretty much spared from the worst of Dorian. Seems they got some minor damage there- compared to Hatteras and Ocrakoke.



We love OBX, we live about 1 1/2 hours from Kill Devil Hills. Have some friends that have beach houses so we try to get down there a couple times a year for long weekends. When we go for a week we usually go all the way down to Hatteras Village or Frisco.   DH's grandparents had a place in Frisco for years but unfortunately sold it.  Sadly, it suffered pretty bad flooding with Dorian so I guess it is a good thing they don't own it any longer. 

Enjoy your vacation!



schumigirl said:


> I posted a picture on the RPR thread to show that the desk renovations have started here.......will take a few nights but we will see a change in those over the next few days.



Very exciting!! I can't wait to see how it all turns out. 

Hope FL gets some of this cooler weather working it's way south.  VA will be in the low 70's tomorrow and Thursday.  

Happy Birthday @Squirlz 

@macraven Enjoy your Taco Bell!! We had taco Tuesday last night


----------



## crostorfer

Checked into the PBR. Absolutely love our room, we overlook the beach pool and can see the lagoon. Heading to VB, it’s a scorcher out there.


----------



## macraven

Take sunscreen........


----------



## Disxuni

@crostorfer That does sound like an amazing view and like @macraven said sunscreen is definitely a must, especially reapplying. I always feel like I'm melting over here I can't imagine what it feels like in Orlando right now. In the past, I've been able to rough it sometimes, but the past couple of years it's like a no-fly zone between June through Sept. I can't handle it. Just gives me another excuse to going to the parks more than I need to in the fall / winter to get my fill. However, a lot of people love this weather.


----------



## Monykalyn

Well-it is Tuesday and tomorrow is off to orlando!
Checked in for flights, no seats assigned on connecting flight-oh yeah-first 2 on standby??! Um no. Booked this months ago. Obviously oversold as when checked in popped up for offer to "bid" on compensation to take later flight. Normally I'd be all over it, but we have college tour scheduled for 2. 
Congrats to Sue's daughter!! Will be looking for you!

@crostorfer - did you just have the one day at Disney? I am planning on going Friday for few hours to do AK stuff then F&W for lunch. DD doesn't have ticket for that day, and she wants to sleep-if you want more F&W...Driving over to WDW but dropping car off at Swan and Uber/Lyft back.

Glad move worked out @Disxuni. 

I should be packing. 6 am flight.

But instead stressing on waiting for A/C guy-yeah the aircon went out last night, so no Orlando January trip unless DH gets a much much larger bonus than he expects...

 Mac, Lynne, Keisha, Schumi, Robo, Rapstar, Cam and anyone I missed!
 to squirlz! HOw lovely what the staff did for bday!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

doing a quick stop in!!!  

Waving to all of you in Orlando right now!!!!  I can admit I was green with envy at all of you when I was getting into my car with morning...and having to wait for the windows to defrost.  It was cold here...VERY foggy - like pea soup fog...I couldn't see more than a 1/4 block away.  It was just yucky.  The sun is shinning now...but still cool.  What I would give to feel the heat and humidity of Orlando right now lol  I hope everyone has lots of sunscreen!

 Squirls.  That was an awesome way for the hotel to acknowledge your special day!  

Happy taco Tuesday to everyone!  We had a tacos twice over the weekend...as the youngest loves them...so momma indulged his taco hunger.  The dressers in the bedroom as basically done...thank god...the hubby is flying back here this afternoon.  I just have to find new hardware yet...and a mirror.  I'm NOT putting that old stuff back on the newly updated dressers.  Still have to finish the top of our taller dresser...but once the clear coat is cured and can move the tv onto the other dresser...I will knock that out in a weekend day.  It looks sooo much better than it did.  It was needing an update...now to slowly get the rest of the room updated.  New paint, bedding, a a closet organizer!!!!!  I'm most excited about that  You know your old when your excited over a closet organizer system   

Well...off to finish my paperwork....then leaving early to pick up the hubby and kiddo and hear all their fishing tales


----------



## Disxuni

@Monykalyn and @crostorfer if you guys go together definitely tell me the deets on the food, bonus if there are photos. I'm one of those people who has to take pictures of all the food. I can't help it. My fam always teases me about it. I wish I was brave enough to go out in the heat to enjoy F&W. However, it's nowhere near done, so I suppose I still have a chance eventually.

@Pumpkin1172 I always try to live vicariously through people to prevent it. Sorry it's chilly there, but it sounds nice to me. You always want what you can't have, right? I'm sure if I lived up there I'd feel differently.


----------



## schumigirl

Squirlz yes, they do like to make a fuss of us on our birthdays........it is lovely what they do.......I’m keeping my special reserved sign they made for me.......lol.....but, yes, they do it very well for us! 

Casey......we had 101F today at the beach!! It was blazing hot.......came back to Orlando to 95F.......it felt hotter with no breeze.......yep, it’s a scorcher! Enjoy VB

MonyK......safe travels.........hope to run into you sometime.........

Hey cam........awww.......I hate the cold, so I feel for you........so I won’t complain and say I wish it were a degree or two cooler.........(but I do)   

Vicki.......are you home now?? So glad we met up, and hope you get back to normal quickly.........



New Smyrna Beach was wild today! The surf was huge so we didn’t get in the beach, but wandered over the other side of the road where there is a little boardwalk and saw some manatees and even a dolphin or two in the distance........absolutely beautiful.........had gorgeous lunch so we may not eat again tonight! 

Tom is through in the bedroom sleeping right now, with the door closed to the sitting area so I won’t disturb him rattling around.........we just chatted to Kyle on FaceTime.........miss him, but he’s doing good!! Think he’s enjoying driving our new car.......lol.......

Now to decide what to do tonight.......decisions decisions........it is just so gorgeous here right now.........


----------



## Lynne G

Yep. That’s what a hurricane off shore will do to the surf.

And yay, food pictures or other.  Always enjoy seeing.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yep. That’s what a hurricane off shore will do to the surf.
> 
> And yay, food pictures or other.  Always enjoy seeing.



Yep, local lady we spoke to said it was down from last week, but still fabulous for surfers.......there were a few in the water........amazing to watch!

Yep....got one or two food pics.........lol.........


----------



## Disxuni

@schumigirl NSB is a beautiful beach. I prefer it to our own. The sand is more refined and gorgeous, looks so bright. Also, that's so cool you got to see a few sea friends as well. That's amazing! I'd suggest eating at The Garlic, but you said you'd not probably be in the mood to eat again and I can't recall specific things to do in the area other than site seeing, or shopping near the beach. I went a lot when I was a kid, but not so much now.


----------



## schumigirl

Disxuni said:


> @schumigirl NSB is a beautiful beach. I prefer it to our own. The sand is more refined and gorgeous, looks so bright. Also, that's so cool you got to see a few sea friends as well. That's amazing! I'd suggest eating at The Garlic, but you said you'd not probably be in the mood to eat again and I can't recall specific things to do in the area other than site seeing, or shopping near the beach. I went a lot when I was a kid, but not so much now.


 
We’ve been a few times now to NSB, enjoy it and have spent time around so know it quite well. 

Don’t think The Garlic is for us though.


----------



## Disxuni

schumigirl said:


> We’ve been a few times now to NSB, enjoy it and have spent time around so know it quite well.
> 
> Don’t think The Garlic is for us though.



You're probably more of an expert then. My granny used to live there, so we often just visited her. If we were out of her house it was to occasionally see the beach and get ice cream. Often it was more so to go to restaurants since my grandparents could handle that a lot more. The Garlic does acquire a certain taste. You definitely need a passion for garlic. Norwood's Eatry and Treehouse has an interesting atmosphere. Both are money, but with Norwood's at least is a little more unique and there is more options there.


----------



## RAPstar

If there's one good thing about the other person leaving, it's that I'm not constantly running out of work to do anymore lol


----------



## crostorfer

Monykalyn said:


> Well-it is Tuesday and tomorrow is off to orlando!
> Checked in for flights, no seats assigned on connecting flight-oh yeah-first 2 on standby??! Um no. Booked this months ago. Obviously oversold as when checked in popped up for offer to "bid" on compensation to take later flight. Normally I'd be all over it, but we have college tour scheduled for 2.
> Congrats to Sue's daughter!! Will be looking for you!
> 
> @crostorfer - did you just have the one day at Disney? I am planning on going Friday for few hours to do AK stuff then F&W for lunch. DD doesn't have ticket for that day, and she wants to sleep-if you want more F&W...Driving over to WDW but dropping car off at Swan and Uber/Lyft back.
> 
> Glad move worked out @Disxuni.
> 
> I should be packing. 6 am flight.
> 
> But instead stressing on waiting for A/C guy-yeah the aircon went out last night, so no Orlando January trip unless DH gets a much much larger bonus than he expects...
> 
> Mac, Lynne, Keisha, Schumi, Robo, Rapstar, Cam and anyone I missed!
> to squirlz! HOw lovely what the staff did for bday!



We are leaving Friday morning, or I would love to go back!!!

Our favorite dish this year was the scallops from them Wine and Dine Studio. They are in the pic with the butternut squash ravioli. Absolutely delicious. Everything was good this year, the only thing we didn’t care for all that much was the sea bass from Coastal Eats, it looked better than it was. I photographed almost everything we ate, I skipped drinks because they weren’t that exciting to photo. I had a Fromosa from Simmering Sips, a Year of the Piggy from China, and a Guinness Bailey’s Shake from Ireland. Nothing sounded that great in the heat, except the Fromosa.


----------



## larissawbb

Does anyone know what kind of food they serve at Hard Rock Live concerts? We got table seats for November.  I’m excited.


----------



## Robo56

Good evening Sans family 

Tink hope you are enjoying your relaxing vacation and you had fun at the Mouse house and HHN.



Squirlz said:


> Had a great birthday here today. Came to breakfast in the Club lounge and they had a card, buttons and balloons for me. Wore the button into the parks and got dozens of Happy Birthdays,then got another card from the evening Lounge crew and found sparkling wine and strawberries in our room!



Happy birthday Squirlz.....looks like the folks at RPR showered you with lovely surprises. Sounds like you and Mrs Squirlz are having a great time.









Lynne G said:


> Robo, and Tink, hope this finds you enjoying a mug of coffe



Lynne mug of coffee this morning in my HHN mug was great.....hope your tea was yummy.




Sue M said:


> Thank you for well wishes for daughters engagement! Yes, it will be a long engagement, she’s talking 2 yrs.



Congratulations to your daughter on her engagement Sue.




crostorfer said:


> I also found a new Disney home, I don’t ever want to stay in another room here, ever again. Keep in mind, this is a garden view room. The terrace is HUGE. You could fit 10 people on this thing.



Beautiful pics of your hotel.




Disxuni said:


> Yes, the move was a success. They gave me the choice of moving yesterday, or Wednesday. I decided to go for it and just move all at once. It was a lot more than I was expected, but it eventually got done. Just wish it wasn't so hot, but I survived and luckily I know a thing, or two about computers / IT, or I'd be clueless on how to put everything back together. What was nice is that pizza and salad was ordered for us and my manager said that for lunch I could take my lunch, grab my equipment, and go home and take the time to set everything up for the rest of the day paid.



Glad to hear the move went smoothly.




Monykalyn said:


> Well-it is Tuesday and tomorrow is off to orlando!
> Checked in for flights, no seats assigned on connecting flight-oh yeah-first 2 on standby??! Um no. Booked this months ago. Obviously oversold as when checked in popped up for offer to "bid" on compensation to take later flight. Normally I'd be all over it, but we have college tour scheduled for 2.



Interesting you had incident with your airline. I received a email late yesterday evening and saw it this morning. It was from the airline I’am flying on. Asking me to check my reservation as they had changed my seat.

I called airline and asked why they changed my seat. She said they had changed the plane. I told her I paid extra for my seat to have more leg room. I also checked and saw that my original seat was still open. She was very nice  and moved me back to my original seat. I have never had this happen before.

Hope you have a safe flight tomorrow and a good seat assignment. You will be in the Orlando sunshine before you know it.






Pumpkin1172 said:


> doing a quick stop in



Hey  Pumpkin


2 more sleeps till Orlando



Looking forward to HHN


----------



## Monykalyn

A/C back ON yay! was a capacitor or some such thingy (I seriously almost asked the technician if it was a flux capacitor - he was like 12 though so doubt he was old enough to get the reference). But only $135 and quick fix.  Celebrating with eating leftovers and having a berry martini.


crostorfer said:


> We are leaving Friday morning, or I would love to go back!!!


Next year LOL! 


Robo56 said:


> Looking forward to HHN


Me too!!! and DD is as well-she has band practice tonight so made her get mostly packed before she left. Alarm for 4:15am- need to be out of house by 4:35-4:40. 10 minutes to airport.  Doing carry on only and will probably walk on plane with our flight crew again-it's a small airport LOL. I usually meet them in coffee line after security when this early of flights.
Safe travels to you as well Robo-hope we get to meet up along with Squirlz and Carol and Sue and Patty
Taught the boy how to make orzo the way he likes it (butter, parm cheese). 

1 more sleep!


----------



## macraven

larissawbb said:


> Does anyone know what kind of food they serve at Hard Rock Live concerts? We got table seats for November.  I’m excited.


Welcome!!

Nice to see you dropped in here!

I don’t have an answer for you on the food at the live concert but hope someone here can help you with that 

All I know is what I have read  on the boards but nothing recently


----------



## Lynne G

larissawbb said:


> Does anyone know what kind of food they serve at Hard Rock Live concerts? We got table seats for November.  I’m excited.




I’ve read they sell typically hot dogs, chicken fingers, popcorn, chicken sandwiches and other kinds of sandwiches, nachos and that type of food up until 30 minutes before show.  The actual mix of food offerings may vary with each show.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Today was a less hectic day than yesterday. I am starting to get some resolution on a massive claim problem that I have been working on for months. 
I called my doctor’s office this morning. The prescription was just an error made by the NP.  She thanked me for bringing it to her attention. 




schumigirl said:


> ...I love falling asleep watching


Don’t know what happened to the rest of that quote. It was supposed to say watching TV. The only time I don’t like falling asleep in front of the TV us when I really want to see how a show ends, but just can’t stay awake long enough.



Squirlz said:


> Had a great birthday here today. Came to breakfast in the Club lounge and they had a card, buttons and balloons for me. Wore the button into the parks and got dozens of Happy Birthdays,then got another card from the evening Lounge crew and found sparkling wine and strawberries in our room!


I’m a little late, but Happy Birthday!! What nice gifts from the hotel.



crostorfer said:


> We ended up doing all 4 parks in one day,


That sounds exhausting. I’ve never done a Disney park hopper. 



cam757 said:


> VA will be in the low 70's tomorrow and Thursday.


Mid to high 70s in my part of VA, but I welcome it after temps in the mid-high 90s.



Disxuni said:


> In the past, I've been able to rough it sometimes, but the past couple of years it's like a no-fly zone between June through Sept. I can't handle it. Just gives me another excuse to going to the parks more than I need to in the fall / winter to get my fill. However, a lot of people love this weather.


I’m with you. I cannot  do theme parks when it is so hot out. Heat and I do not get along very well. (I get terrible headaches.) We usually take our FL vacations in November and December. 



Monykalyn said:


> Well-it is Tuesday and tomorrow is off to orlando!


 Safe travels.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> You know your old when your excited over a closet organizer system


 Truth. I would love to have a huge walk in closet with a nice organizer system.



schumigirl said:


> The surf was huge so we didn’t get in the beach, but wandered over the other side of the road where there is a little boardwalk and saw some manatees and even a dolphin or two in the distance.....


 How cool. 



crostorfer said:


> . I photographed almost everything we ate,


Everything looks really good. I want to try those scallops. 



Monykalyn said:


> A/C back ON yay! was a capacitor or some such thingy (I seriously almost asked the technician if it was a flux capacitor - he was like 12 though so doubt he was old enough to get the reference


Today I had a client make a reference to Different Strokes. I was surprised, because she didn' look old enough to know that show. 


I napped some this afternoon, but am still feeling sleepy. Maybe I will get some decent sleep tonight. Here’s hoping.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you get a good night sleep, Charade.

MonyK, safe travels early tomorrow morning. 

Dix, glad to hear your change to teleworking went well.

Me, bed is calling.  Have a nice night, and with this nice clear skies, overnight temps will be around 50 degrees.  Per news weather lady, coolest overnight that we have not had for some time.  Hey, windows open and no AC.  Good sleeping.  

 on to all those night  homies.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## KStarfish82

This little girl is 2 months today!

I don't know why the picture is turned on its side ..


----------



## macraven

An absolute cutie!


----------



## Sue M

This morning we were at IOA by 8:15, in line for park opening,  we were just going to check out Hagrids but not ride today, lol. So much for that!  We got swept up with the excitement and rode.  It was about an hour wait but didn’t seem like it. We were looking at the interesting things along the queue, all new to us. And had some fun conversations with the 2 Brits behind us. Wow!  The ride didn’t disappoint!  Brilliant. 

We walked around Hogsmede looking at stores, rode FJ, bought one daughter a backpack and chocolate frog, then took the train to the Studios. Had lunch at Monsters Cafe, went to Passholder lounge to pick up my magnets. Still no buttons whah.  Rode Jimmy Fallon, Mummy- I don’t recall such hard stopping at the end. Almost threw up a lung!  Both my stomach and back got it. On the way out of the park went on Shrek & Minions.  Love those rides. But  sad about the 3-D taken out of Minions. It was better with. 
Back to HRH by 3:00 for a pool break. 
Back at parks in the evening, IOA.  Confisco Grille closed so on to Mythos. Had a great waiter Viktor and a wonderful meal. 
First was friends meal, beef medallions, second was mine, risotto with salmon. Delicious. 
We haven’t decided where we are starting tomorrow. But I better get some sleep!


----------



## Lynne G

Yum, enjoy seeing those Mythos food pictures, Sue.  And yay, for getting up early, and riding Hagrid's.  Fun ride, for sure.  And so nice to be able to park hop, and enjoy rides.  Yeah, sometimes I find Mummy ruff.  That's a fun ride too.  Yeah, Minions changing was not welcome by most.  As a motion sickness person, I'd be curious if it's any better for me.

Hope all had a good night, including Charade and Robo.

And such a cutie 2 month old, and dinosaur outfit is adorable.  Thanks for sharing Kfish. 

With that, yep, that day of the week, we all say,   . That's right. Even though some say,  Yes,

but others say:   . Yep, hump of a day, means that each of the homies can say: 




And then, of course, to ensure Keisha's knowing the day,  Why yes it is.  

 Particularly those enjoying that hot and humid Florida heat, Sue, Squirlz, Casey, MonyK, and Schumi.  


Me, tea, of course.  55 degree commute, said the car.  But clear enough, bright white moon, ooh, stars and planes.  Generally quick commute, and now, a darkish orange horizon.  Another nice, cooler day in store.  But dry.  And yay, by Friday, we will see Summer like temps again.  Perfect weather.  Okay, now need to get that sweater on.  Wonderful Wednesday to each homie.  And hope, MonyK is in the air, ready for some fun.  Safe travels.


----------



## crostorfer

Good morning from the PBH.

The kiddo is having a hard time getting out of bed this morning, I’ve already run to Starbucks. I could have gotten my coffee in the club lounge, but it seemed like too far of a hike when my body is screaming for caffeine, lol. 

We’re going to try to get on Hagrid at some point today. I promised the kid breakfast at 3 Broomsticks but she’s slowly snoring that option away. 

So, not totally sure what today entails other than a long break in the pool for our feet, and Horror Nights tonight! Probably not doing Stay and Scream tonight because we have express. We may do Cowfish for lunch.

Not as hot today, but swampy humid.


----------



## Disxuni

Finally got a chance to pop on and say good morning to all the homies!



The more I see of all your trips the more I wish I could be there to enjoy it all with you, especially as someone who often goes solo. Which I do have no complaints about, going solo is a great experience, but I do have to admit it's great sometimes to have a little bit of company, especially if it was someone like all you guys who are very passionate about the parks. Glad you're all able to finally have your Universal / Orlando trips and get to take a load off. For those who aren't there yet, soon it'll be your time! Also, can't wait to see all the HHN reviews.

@Charade67 November 1st is my birthday, so usually that's around the start time for me to go into the parks too, sometimes a little prior to that since I'm a massive fan of Halloween and usually in the past that's typically the time when things start to cool down. Lately it's been quite warm still, but at least it's not as intense.

@KStarfish82 She's absolutely adorable and the outfit makes it even better!

@Sue M I bet that tastes and smells even better than it looks and it already looks amazing. Those beef medallions are insta worthy and also that's some serious black truffle action!

@Robo56 and @Lynne G Yes, I made it! Yesterday all went well completely, but this morning I had a hiccup with my computer and phone, but apparently it wasn't just me luckily, everyone was having issues. The remote, as well as those still in the office, so at least it wasn't something I did wrong. However, tomorrow and the next day is the transition of our equipment which will be more interesting, especially since I do not know how to completely use my back up phone well (different model) and that is what we'll have to use for the next couple of days.

@Monykalyn Amen for AC! I always tell everyone that AC is the greatest invention of all time. I discovered that in 2004 when we were hit with four hurricanes almost back to back. My dad said "Even better than the computer?!" And I was like, "YES!"


----------



## pattyw

cam757 said:


> We love OBX, we live about 1 1/2 hours from Kill Devil Hills



ooh- it would be heavenly to live that close!!



crostorfer said:


> Checked into the PBR. Absolutely love our room, we overlook the beach pool and can see the lagoon. Heading to VB, it’s a scorcher out there.



Have fun!



Monykalyn said:


> Well-it is Tuesday and tomorrow is off to orlando!



Yay!! See ya soon!



schumigirl said:


> .it is just so gorgeous here right now.........



Keep the good weather going! Can't wait for some heat!!



KStarfish82 said:


> This little girl is 2 months today!



Such an angel!!

Happy Wednesday all!

Lynne- LOVE the camel pic!

Last day of work before vacay!! Tomorrow is chore/packing day. Leaving for OBX Friday morning!! Can't wait to have a drink on the beach!!

Have a great day all!!!


----------



## larissawbb

macraven said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> Nice to see you dropped in here!
> 
> I don’t have an answer for you on the food at the live concert but hope someone here can help you with that
> 
> All I know is what I have read  on the boards but nothing recently


Thanks! If I knew how many delicious food pictures were in this thread, I would’ve dropped in sooner.


----------



## larissawbb

Lynne G said:


> I’ve read they sell typically hot dogs, chicken fingers, popcorn, chicken sandwiches and other kinds of sandwiches, nachos and that type of food up until 30 minutes before show.  The actual mix of food offerings may vary with each show.


Thanks Lynne! Now I’ll know how to plan.


----------



## Charade67

Quick  lunchtime post from me. Slow at work today so I decided to run home and eat my leftover chili from last night. Today we have 75 degrees and very low humidity. It feels so nice. 

Kfish - Your daughter is adorable. 




Sue M said:


> we were just going to check out Hagrids but not ride today, lol. So much for that! We got swept up with the excitement and rode. It was about an hour wait but didn’t seem like it. We were looking at the interesting things along the queue, all new to us. And had some fun conversations with the 2 Brits behind us. Wow! The ride didn’t disappoint! Brilliant.


 An hour isn’t too bad. Always fun to pass the time chatting with others in line. 



Sue M said:


> First was friends meal, beef medallions, second was mine, risotto with salmon. Delicious.


 Both look really good. 



Lynne G said:


> Hope all had a good night, including Charade and Robo.


 I was sleeping well until Caspian decided to serenade us at 1:00. I did manage to get a somewhat decent night’s sleep though. 



Disxuni said:


> November 1st is my birthday, so usually that's around the start time for me to go into the parks too, sometimes a little prior to that since I'm a massive fan of Halloween and usually in the past that's typically the time when things start to cool down. Lately it's been quite warm still, but at least it's not as intense


 We usually go at Thanksgiving or Christmas since that was the only time besides summer that B and dh had time off together. Now that they are both in the same school planning vacations should be easier. 



pattyw said:


> Last day of work before vacay!! Tomorrow is chore/packing day. Leaving for OBX Friday morning!! Can't wait to have a drink on the beach!!


Safe travels and have a great trip. 

Welcome Larissa!

Gotta get back to work.


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon Sans family 






Sue M said:


> First was friends meal, beef medallions, second was mine, risotto with salmon. Delicious.



Wow those dishes look good......that looks like shaved truffles on the risotto?




Disxuni said:


> The more I see of all your trips the more I wish I could be there to enjoy it all with you, especially as someone who often goes solo. Which I do have no complaints about, going solo is a great experience, but I do have to admit it's great sometimes to have a little bit of company, especially if it was someone like all you guys who are very passionate about the parks. Glad you're all able to finally have your Universal / Orlando trips and get to take a load off. For those who aren't there yet, soon it'll be your time! Also, can't wait to see all the HHN reviews.



I usually go to Universal with the grandchildren. So when they are not with me I miss them for sure. 

If your travel plans ever coincide with any of us for sure it would be fun to meet up. 

I’am ready for this trip to start. It seems like I spend more time getting ready to go as I get older. Don’t know if others feel the same. 

I have printed my boarding pass and taken care of other business today. Have hair appointment at 2pm. Didn’t want to scare anyone with bad hair...LOL...although it’s HHN so might have gotten by.

Hoping I sleep better tonight. The problem has not been going to sleep, it’s been staying asleep last few nights. Was up at 3:45 am this morning. 

Crostofer the Starbucks in the Piazza at Portofino is so convenient and the folks who work there are very nice too. I like getting my coffee fix there in the morning. 


Kstar your sweet baby girl is beautiful. She has the longest eye lashes.

Lynne hope the tea was yummy this morning. Have a good day.


Pattyw have a good rest of your work day and happy packing tomorrow. You will be on the beach enjoying your cocktail before you know it.

Monyk should be enjoying some Orlando sunshine  

Charade hope all is going well with you and your kidney stone issue has resolved.


----------



## Sue M

crostorfer said:


> Good morning from the PBH.
> 
> The kiddo is having a hard time getting out of bed this morning, I’ve already run to Starbucks. I could have gotten my coffee in the club lounge, but it seemed like too far of a hike when my body is screaming for caffeine, lol.
> 
> We’re going to try to get on Hagrid at some point today. I promised the kid breakfast at 3 Broomsticks but she’s slowly snoring that option away.
> 
> So, not totally sure what today entails other than a long break in the pool for our feet, and Horror Nights tonight! Probably not doing Stay and Scream tonight because we have express. We may do Cowfish for lunch.
> 
> Not as hot today, but swampy humid.


We’re doing Cowfish for dinner!
Come over to HRH pool and say hi!


Robo56 said:


> View attachment 436951
> 
> Afternoon Sans family
> 
> View attachment 436952
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow those dishes look good......that looks like shaved truffles on the risotto?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually go to Universal with the grandchildren. So when they are not with me I miss them for sure.
> 
> If your travel plans ever coincide with any of us for sure it would be fun to meet up.
> 
> I’am ready for this trip to start. It seems like I spend more time getting ready to go as I get older. Don’t know if others feel the same.
> 
> I have printed my boarding pass and taken care of other business today. Have hair appointment at 2pm. Didn’t want to scare anyone with bad hair...LOL...although it’s HHN so might have gotten by.
> 
> Hoping I sleep better tonight. The problem has not been going to sleep, it’s been staying asleep last few nights. Was up at 3:45 am this morning.
> 
> Crostofer the Starbucks in the Piazza at Portofino is so convenient and the folks who work there are very nice too. I like getting my coffee fix there in the morning.
> 
> 
> Kstar your sweet baby girl is beautiful. She has the longest eye lashes.
> 
> Lynne hope the tea was yummy this morning. Have a good day.
> 
> 
> Pattyw have a good rest of your work day and happy packing tomorrow. You will be on the beach enjoying your cocktail before you know it.
> 
> Monyk should be enjoying some Orlando sunshine
> 
> Charade hope all is going well with you and your kidney stone issue has resolved.


Almost there!  Yes lots of black truffles. Yum


----------



## Disxuni

@Charade67 That makes sense. It's a great time of the year to go with all the decorations and everything that happens that time of the year. It's good when the stars align like that when it comes to timing.

@Robo56 Definitely! It seems a lot are having their trips in September, but when I decide to finally buy my pass it'll definitely be interesting to see who is making their trips then. I typically go very spontaneously since I'm fairly close, a lot of times I'll even go half a day and poof go back to reality. As much as I'd wish to spend the night there and really enjoy it, I've only done it a few times. But maybe this time around once I get my new pass I'll sometime take the time out and stay a little bit?

@Sue M Pictureees! Sorry.


----------



## schumigirl

crostorfer said:


> Good morning from the PBH.
> 
> The kiddo is having a hard time getting out of bed this morning, I’ve already run to Starbucks. I could have gotten my coffee in the club lounge, but it seemed like too far of a hike when my body is screaming for caffeine, lol.
> 
> We’re going to try to get on Hagrid at some point today. I promised the kid breakfast at 3 Broomsticks but she’s slowly snoring that option away.
> 
> So, not totally sure what today entails other than a long break in the pool for our feet, and Horror Nights tonight! Probably not doing Stay and Scream tonight because we have express. We may do Cowfish for lunch.
> 
> Not as hot today, but swampy humid.



Yep......90 outside today, but very humid. 

Look out for us tonight, we’re doing HHN too.......hope you have a good day and get to ride Hagrids........



larissawbb said:


> Thanks! If I knew how many delicious food pictures were in this thread, I would’ve dropped in sooner.



Welcome along Larissa.........nice to see you here.......



Robo56 said:


> View attachment 436951
> 
> Afternoon Sans family
> 
> View attachment 436952
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow those dishes look good......that looks like shaved truffles on the risotto?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually go to Universal with the grandchildren. So when they are not with me I miss them for sure.
> 
> If your travel plans ever coincide with any of us for sure it would be fun to meet up.
> 
> I’am ready for this trip to start. It seems like I spend more time getting ready to go as I get older. Don’t know if others feel the same.
> 
> I have printed my boarding pass and taken care of other business today. Have hair appointment at 2pm. Didn’t want to scare anyone with bad hair...LOL...although it’s HHN so might have gotten by.
> 
> Hoping I sleep better tonight. The problem has not been going to sleep, it’s been staying asleep last few nights. Was up at 3:45 am this morning.
> 
> Crostofer the Starbucks in the Piazza at Portofino is so convenient and the folks who work there are very nice too. I like getting my coffee fix there in the morning.
> 
> 
> Kstar your sweet baby girl is beautiful. She has the longest eye lashes.
> 
> Lynne hope the tea was yummy this morning. Have a good day.
> 
> 
> Pattyw have a good rest of your work day and happy packing tomorrow. You will be on the beach enjoying your cocktail before you know it.
> 
> Monyk should be enjoying some Orlando sunshine
> 
> Charade hope all is going well with you and your kidney stone issue has resolved.



Hey Robo.........tomorrow!!!! Lovely.......hope you have a safe travel day......I’m sure you’ll have a wonderful trip too........weather is glorious here......little cloudy today but it’s welcomed!!! Hope to run into you at some point........  



Just been to Yellow Dog Eats for lunch......beautiful!! Now having an hour in the pool before Club Lounge and horror nights.......

Did the Orlando Eye this morning........always fun. 

Hoping for some good scares tonight........did see something rather unpleasant on the way out this morning. Going to check news to see if it made it on. Hope it wasn’t what we thought. 

Have a great Wednesday.........


----------



## keishashadow

Wonderful Wednesday pictures!

Nearly four years since last lockout over contract negotiations at the mr’s employer have passed quickly.  The gauntlet is starting to be drawn by the company.  Next week is an announced one week layoff/shutdown.  Works for me, will be enjoying CB for a few extra days this trip

Woo hoo indeed



Lynne G said:


> Made baked taters with fried peppers, cheese and bacon. Easy meal, yep. Now have to buy more potatoes. Eh, this weekend, tomorrow most likely pasta or rice. Though it is taco Tuesday, so Mexican style rice, maybe? Have to see what in mood for.


So, a twice baked tater or topped with the goodies?   Either way sounds delish


Squirlz said:


> Had a great birthday here today.  Came to breakfast in the Club lounge and they had a card, buttons and balloons for me.  Wore the button into the parks and got dozens of Happy Birthdays,then got another card from the evening Lounge crew and found sparkling wine and strawberries in our room!View attachment 436520


Wow, how in the world did they figure out it was your


crostorfer said:


> We ended up doing all 4 parks in one day, plus had a swim break. We were like energizer bunnies. Had lots and lots of food at Food and Wine and saw the end of the Smashmouth set. Our favorite F&W dish this year was the scallops from the Wine and Dine studio. We didn’t eat, nor did I drink, as much as I had planned to, or wanted to, because the real feel all afternoon yesterday was over 100 and that’s not good eating weather. Turns your tummy if things are too rich. We got full fast. I did try the Guinness Bailey’s shake finally, and it was delicious. Also, the Formosa from Simmering Sips is everything I ever wanted.
> 
> I also found a new Disney home, I don’t ever want to stay in another room here, ever again. Keep in mind, this is a garden view room. The terrace is HUGE. You could fit 10 people on this thing.


BWV is one of our ‘homes’.  Check in next Saturday there.  Please tell me you visited the clown pool

Most of the food booths @ F&W a bit too exotic for us.  Do want to check out costal.  Scallop scampi dip & the crab cake sound right up our alley. 





crostorfer said:


> Checked into the PBR. Absolutely love our room, we overlook the beach pool and can see the lagoon. Heading to VB, it’s a scorcher out there.


.
Have never had that view, sounds great.  Enjoy.


----------



## crostorfer

Heading to HHN tonight, I’m wearing a Camp Know Where t-shirt, the kiddo is in a Horror Nights tee.


----------



## schumigirl

So, this morning we were out and about and as we turned into Sand Lake Road we saw police cars with flashing lights in the distance.......thought it was a car accident. 

Got closer and there were five sheriff cars, all flashing and as we were now stopped more or less now we saw two officers standing on the grass beside a dead body. 

They hadn’t covered it over yet or touched it by the looks of it, so you could clearly see it was a man who was laid out flat. We were close enough to see he was dead. 

Horrible to see this morning. Story is in the Orlando Sentinel.


----------



## keishashadow

Some real life horror there /\ scary indeed


----------



## Monykalyn

Quick stop in-after delay of first leg walked right off plane down to gate and straight onto next leg of flight in Atlanta.  How can Atlanta airport have “traffic issues” at 6am??  But we made our connecting flight. Checked into SF and then off to UCF.   Dinner now at Amatista (Magical Dining month 3 course meal $35, waiter suggested we split it with just an extra app) - best deal for steak dinner!!  And I’m full already waiting on the dessert 
Here’s the kiddo if anyone sees us in park tonight 
I’ve got a dark blue sleeveless shell type top and white jean short m


----------



## KStarfish82

Thanks everyone!

I also need some help...I am trying to figure out what should my kids wear to MNSSHP.  Its going to be hot so I don't want to bring those long costumes, but I really don't k know what to do.  Chris (6) would be the only one who would complain if he wasn't dressed up but other kids were.

The kid's ages are 6, 3, 1, and 2 months.


----------



## Lynne G

T shirts with the Winnie the Pooh characters, and the youngest, all yellow so she is the honey pot.  Yeah, capes and other heavy clothes would not be fun for kids.  Oldest Pooh or Christopher Robin colors, 3 year old, what ever one wants to be, Tigger would be fun, and 1 year old, put in brown colors, as Roo. 

Anyway, my thoughts for easy costumes.  All can be in shorts too, if so warm out, Kfish. 

Well, oddly a dinner time nap for me.  Guess my body needed it.  Last night DH came home around midnight, and decided to have a conversation with me, and once I awake, did not get any good sleep, as DH was restless, so I kept waking up.  Hey, at least I was at work a bit earlier than usual.  Left right after DH. 

So, a more European dinner time, and ooh, bought this honey bbq sauce.  While I am not a fan of honey, on the left over chicken I cut up and quick fried, it was so tasty.  With baked beans I added cut up green pepper to, and once again, a quick meal.  I know I will not have left overs once DH gets home.  Older one was warned, to not eat all the chicken.  DH gets grumpy when food is not left over, on his late night arrivals.

Yay, Casey and DD now enjoying some scares. 

Yay, for MonyK arrived, and yep, the day I arrive, have a reservation at that SF restaurant to take advantage of the meal deal.  Thought it was the last day offfered, so made that reservation.  Did see, though, because of the weather, the offers were extended a week later. Glad to hear steak was good, as I was eyeing that for my entree. 

With that, screen watching, and then ready for bed.  I will still be asleep when DH probably arrives.  Even he was slow getting up this morning. 

May all enjoy this lovely Wednesday evening .


----------



## Robo56

Quick stop before early bed tonight 




schumigirl said:


> Hey Robo.........tomorrow!!!! Lovely.......hope you have a safe travel day......I’m sure you’ll have a wonderful trip too........weather is glorious here......little cloudy today but it’s welcomed!!! Hope to run into you at some point........



Hey Schumi  .......look forward to seeing you.





keishashadow said:


> Nearly four years since last lockout over contract negotiations at the mr’s employer have passed quickly. The gauntlet is starting to be drawn by the company. Next week is an announced one week layoff/shutdown. Works for me, will be enjoying CB for a few extra days this trip
> 
> Woo hoo indeed



Glad to hear you all were able to extend your vacation.



schumigirl said:


> They hadn’t covered it over yet or touched it by the looks of it, so you could clearly see it was a man who was laid out flat. We were close enough to see he was dead.
> 
> Horrible to see this morning. Story is in the Orlando Sentinel.



Wow.....not something you imagine you will see on vacation.....so terrible sad.




Monykalyn said:


> Checked into SF and then off to UCF. Dinner now at Amatista (Magical Dining month 3 course meal $35, waiter suggested we split it with just an extra app) - best deal for steak dinner!! And I’m full already waiting on the dessert



Wow...the food looks good. Remember calories  don’t count on vacation.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Some real life horror there /\ scary indeed



It wasn’t nice. Especially as you could really see he was dead......he was close enough to see his face. 45 year old man. Definite homicide according to Sentinel. Don’t want to see anything like that again. 



Monykalyn said:


> Quick stop in-after delay of first leg walked right off plane down to gate and straight onto next leg of flight in Atlanta.  How can Atlanta airport have “traffic issues” at 6am??  But we made our connecting flight. Checked into SF and then off to UCF.   Dinner now at Amatista (Magical Dining month 3 course meal $35, waiter suggested we split it with just an extra app) - best deal for steak dinner!!  And I’m full already waiting on the dessert
> Here’s the kiddo if anyone sees us in park tonight
> I’ve got a dark blue sleeveless shell type top and white jean short m



Didn’t see you MonyK..........but then, there were lots of folks I knew tonight who were going......saw no one......except a lady in bathroom who knew me from trip reports......lol.......Amatista is lovely.....glad you enjoyed it. 




Lynne G said:


> T shirts with the Winnie the Pooh characters, and the youngest, all yellow so she is the honey pot.  Yeah, capes and other heavy clothes would not be fun for kids.  Oldest Pooh or Christopher Robin colors, 3 year old, what ever one wants to be, Tigger would be fun, and 1 year old, put in brown colors, as Roo.
> 
> Anyway, my thoughts for easy costumes.  All can be in shorts too, if so warm out, Kfish.
> 
> Well, oddly a dinner time nap for me.  Guess my body needed it.  Last night DH came home around midnight, and decided to have a conversation with me, and once I awake, did not get any good sleep, as DH was restless, so I kept waking up.  Hey, at least I was at work a bit earlier than usual.  Left right after DH.
> 
> So, a more European dinner time, and ooh, bought this honey bbq sauce.  While I am not a fan of honey, on the left over chicken I cut up and quick fried, it was so tasty.  With baked beans I added cut up green pepper to, and once again, a quick meal.  I know I will not have left overs once DH gets home.  Older one was warned, to not eat all the chicken.  DH gets grumpy when food is not left over, on his late night arrivals.
> 
> Yay, Casey and DD now enjoying some scares.
> 
> Yay, for MonyK arrived, and yep, the day I arrive, have a reservation at that SF restaurant to take advantage of the meal deal.  Thought it was the last day offfered, so made that reservation.  Did see, though, because of the weather, the offers were extended a week later. Glad to hear steak was good, as I was eyeing that for my entree.
> 
> With that, screen watching, and then ready for bed.  I will still be asleep when DH probably arrives.  Even he was slow getting up this morning.
> 
> May all enjoy this lovely Wednesday evening .
> View attachment 437063



Naps are good Lynne.......I’m a big fan!!!



HHN was fun tonight.......not too busy. EP lines were a walk on......regular lines seemed around 35 minutes on average. Little bit cooler tonight too, maybe 78F.....so, it was pleasant walking around the park. 

Into Margaritaville for food and cocktails.......it was good as usual till a bunch of convention folks came in.......why do they have to out shout each other........oh your speech was fabulous.....no yours was fabulous.......bleurgh..........told two off for yelling across us.......they weren’t happy but did move.........but do love sitting at the bar in there.....staff are fabulous. 

Off to bed now......been a long day..........looking through to our bed, it looks so inviting right now! 

Still to decide where to go tomorrow.........


----------



## Monykalyn

7 houses from 745-1030 with EP. Didn’t get to Stranger Things or 1000 corpses or Killer Klowns. Us was the last house we did- and after walking back out we were too tired to walk the ST EP queue. Our longest wait with EP was 8-9 minutes with 6-7 of that walking the queue! Even with lower wait times was still nice to have Express. Did MiB too as we wanted an AC break.
Think our best scares was Graveyard (think we got every single scare in there!) and Yeti. Enjoyed classic monsters but missed all the scares. Us was true to movie, and Ghostbusters was being in the movie. Scare zones don’t seem all that great this year, however we didn’t pause long in them either, Depth was detailed and Nightingales was ok, we were behind a couple that were having a ball being scared, so between them in front and dd behind me screaming their heads off I was laughing so hard I wasn’t paying attention in few spots and got some best jumps scares of the night too. 
Off to Batuu tomorrow to see if we can fly millennium falcon.
Nightly night!


----------



## Lynne G

Hi homies:


  Yep, seems it's a thirsty day for some tea.  50 degrees out, and it did feel cool.  No jacket though, and car window open.  Refreshing.  Dark as night commute, and a pretty white moon still lighting up the sky.  Enjoying these clear sky days and nights.  While makes the overnights cool, even with city lights, can see many stars, a few planes, and tonight and tomorrow night, will see the International Space Station fly by.  5 or so minutes viewing, so you can bet tonight, I'll be looking.  Said it would look like a star, but be much brighter, and disappear quick.  

Schumi and MonyK, yay, for HHN reports.  Schumi, so sad to see that poor victim.  Never want to see anything bad when driving.  Glad you enjoyed some of the time at Buffet's bar.

With that, debating whether to put the sweater on or not.  AC is on, and so quiet, that the air flowing sounds like I am in a plane.  Eh, think the plane is only for Robo to enjoy today.  Safe travels, and hope you quickly get to PBH for some fun. Will be nice to say hello to ya, when you move over to SF.  Will send a text when I get in, as hoping to say hello to Patty, before she leaves too.

Later homies.    
 So, for all the homies; 


And, oh yeah,


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, Keisha must be awake.  Remember:




Yep, it's a Thursday.  


Hope you are having a good morning, already.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all.  Heading out soon to take middle DS for eye check.  Seems with this specialistyou never know if you’re going to sit for hours or be back home in less than 2 hours.  I’m voting for first option
.





Monykalyn said:


> Us was true to movie


Haven’t seen the flick, figured I’d catch it on cable or one of the streaming services.  Hate spoilers of any kind lol. Would you say one could enjoy this house without knowing the gory details other than copycats type of thing?


Lynne G said:


> tomorrow night, will see the International Space Station fly by. 5 or so minutes viewing, so you can bet tonight, I'll be looking. Said it would look like a star, but be much brighter, and disappear quick.


 we sit rather high up, the shuttle trajectory typically seems to be obscured by the tree line ofthe other big ridge across the river from my house. Inspired by your post may step out on my back deck & give it yet another whirl as the skies are supposed to be clear.


----------



## Disxuni

@schumigirl Unfortunately, things like that are the reason why I typically stick to staying in the bubble of Disney, or Universal property when I am in Orlando, or at least try to as much as possible as sometimes you can't help it. I'm glad we no longer have cable since when we did and my parents would keep on the central FL news, it seemed more than half of it was depressing news in relation to Orange County / Orlando. Even when it comes to Daytona, there are a lot of areas to avoid, or you only go during certain times. Not as bad as Orlando, but I avoid it like the plague during spring break.

On a more lighter note, thanks to everyone for the HHN reports. It's always interesting to hear a little more detail about what is going on and others opinions. Surprised the EP lines were that short that is absolutely amazing! Of course, EP is EP, but with how long some of the lines can be at HHN from what I've seen myself and heard over the years, I would think it might be a little longer of a wait, but I guess not. That's cool that so far it seems you guys are having fun.

Happy Thursday to the homies! We're almost there to the weekend!


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning, Dix.  Yeah, news is always covering crime.  As, my phone buzzed last night, still missing kid.  Very sad.  

Keisha, hope DS's eye is doing well.  Yeah, doctor's offices.  Hope your wait is short.


----------



## schumigirl

Casey......sorry we didn’t see you last night.......we did look!

MonyK......it was good last night for folks that didn’t have EP........we walked on everything with EP. Graveyard Games is one of our favourites!  Have fun today.........

Disxuni.......no, we don’t let things like that stop us doing anything! Things happen everywhere.......we’d never leave our homes if we all thought like that......that’s life.

Keisha.......good luck with the boys appointment, hope it’s not too long a wait.........

Lynne.......you won’t be able to miss the ISS. It is easily discernible from other moving object or stars. We saw it when it was attached to the vehicle delivering essentials to them a month or so back......very impressive and so clear.


A little cooler today again.......just had a little rain in the Studios.....didn’t last long........

Now trying to decide where to go eat lunch today.........decisions again.......

Have a great Thursday.......


----------



## Monykalyn

DIsney day today. Amazed at low crowds.  Did all headliners except TSM in studios by 9-left SF at 6:39 am and walked in thru tapstyles at 7:07. Millennium falcon is COOL especially if a Star Wars fan. We geeked out a bit. I’m a terrible pilot lol. MK for a bit now to Epcot for food and wine booths before heading back for a nap.  Gorgeous day-some clouds, cool breeze, low humidity. 
Back to Hhn tonight. May hit IoA for a bit first.  Resort guest entrance was a breeze last night. 
Casey/Sue/Carole any idea where and when y’all be around?


----------



## Monykalyn

At Strongwater.  The teen is napping hard. So I’m letting her sleep.  Ashley’s drink! She wanted to know how I heard about it -Carole you are a legend here. And it’s sooooo good.


----------



## Lynne G

Have fun at HHN tonight!  Goes for MonyK and her power napping DD, Sue, Casey, Schumi and hopefully Robo, who made it safely and are enjoying PBH.  

Me, outside, ready to watch the night skies.  Thanks, Schumi, will be cool to see it across the sky.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Long day today. Today was help the therapists with their insurance plans day. I was submitting applications and other paperwork for 3 different therapists to get them credentialed with certain insurance companies. I spent nearly 2 hours with therapist “N” helping him navigate the Medicare application. He is the only one of our therapists who is eligible to accept Medicare clients. 



Robo56 said:


> Charade hope all is going well with you and your kidney stone issue has resolved.


 Thank you. I haven’t had any problems since leaving the hospital. 



schumigirl said:


> So, this morning we were out and about and as we turned into Sand Lake Road we saw police cars with flashing lights in the distance.......thought it was a car accident.
> 
> Got closer and there were five sheriff cars, all flashing and as we were now stopped more or less now we saw two officers standing on the grass beside a dead body.
> 
> They hadn’t covered it over yet or touched it by the looks of it, so you could clearly see it was a man who was laid out flat. We were close enough to see he was dead.
> 
> Horrible to see this morning. Story is in the Orlando Sentinel.


What a horrible thing to see.  I looked up the story, but not a lot of information so far. 



Monykalyn said:


> How can Atlanta airport have “traffic issues” at 6am??


Welcome to Atlanta. That’s the one part of living there that I do not miss. 



Lynne G said:


> Well, oddly a dinner time nap for me. Guess my body needed it. Last night DH came home around midnight, and decided to have a conversation with me, and once I awake, did not get any good sleep, as DH was restless, so I kept waking up. Hey, at least I was at work a bit earlier than usual. Left right after DH.


Sounds like my life. I can rarely get back to sleep quickly after I wake up. Dh is the opposite. He can fall asleep so quickly that I sometimes wonder if he has a sleep disorder. 



Monykalyn said:


> Off to Batuu tomorrow to see if we can fly millennium falcon.





Monykalyn said:


> Millennium falcon is COOL especially if a Star Wars fan. We geeked out a bit. I’m a terrible pilot lol.


We were terrible when we did this ride at Disneyland. Dh and I were pilots, and B was the gunner. We only had half a crew, so maybe we would have done better if we were fully staffed. On well, it was still fun.

I napped some this afternoon, so we will see how late I stay awake tonight. Thankfully I don’t have to get up in the morning.


----------



## Monykalyn

And briefly got to see Sue in Hogsmeade!! Stayed for 840 Dark arts show-only 3 other people up by us- like a private viewing! Good, but nothing beats the Christmas show. HHN for a couple hours (ST, Ghostbuster, Killer Klowns-loves this one). And now heading back. Another fun and exhausting day


----------



## Lynne G

Oh yes, yes, yes, it is.  And a nice one again. Yep, got a quick view of the ISS last night, and news is saying an even longer view tonight.  Clear skies, so once again a very dark commute.  More traffic too, as all are getting ready for the week-end.  

Woot!  MonyK and Sue enjoying some Potter.  Yeah, I did enjoy the Christmas one, MonyK, but looking forward to seeing this showing, one of the nights.  Hope all had some scary fun, and park fun.

HeHe, car felt almost too cool, so pushed  the seat heater's low heat button.  Just enough warm, was perfect.  52 out again.  See, that's what happens as we near Fall.  Cooler nights and mornings, with gorgeous, warm afternoons.  80 is the high. And you can bet, those sunglasses will be rocking today.  

Time for tea.  Good Morning homes, and:
, yep.  

9 more sleeps.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 





I woke up in my happy place this morning PBH.

I arrived yesterday afternoon to PBH and received  a lovely greeting.  The room is beautiful and  overlooks the bay.

On water taxi yesterday evening a young new captain I have never seen before had the boat rockin.

I was pretty wiped out so did not do a lot. I walked right in Ghost Busters and Stranger Things with ROF with EP. I actually liked Stranger Things house from last year better.

I walked around scare zones and looked at merchandise had dinner and went back to Resort and had nice long bubble bath then went to bed.

Going to rest up today for HHN tonight.







keishashadow said:


> Morning all. Heading out soon to take middle DS for eye check. Seems with this specialistyou never know if you’re going to sit for hours or be back home in less than 2 hours. I’m voting for first option



Keisha hope things are progressing well with your sons eyes.




Lynne G said:


> hopefully Robo, who made it safely and are enjoying PBH.



I did Lynne thank you. Was long day yesterday. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  A Robo report.  Love the pictures.  Glad to hear you have a nice room, Robo, and you did a lot for arriving yesterday.  

Good Morning to you, and to Mac, too.  

I think Mac's countdown is in 8 sleeps.  WOOT!


----------



## macraven

I have  9 more sleeps but I usually call the number “wake ups “ as I don’t sleep much night before I leave

Woot
Robo is at “home” now
She will have an awesome vacation 

Hope all the homies are doing fine!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> I have  9 more sleeps but I usually call the number “wake ups “ as I don’t sleep much night before I leave
> 
> Woot
> Robo is at “home” now
> She will have an awesome vacation
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing fine!




I couldn’t sleep last night, we leave tomorrow, hopefully I’ll get better sleep tonight.............


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I couldn’t sleep last night, we leave tomorrow, hopefully I’ll get better sleep tonight.............



Sending Mummy Dust so you can sleep tonight!

Safe travels


----------



## Lynne G

Have a good night sleep DisneyLife, and safe travels tomorrow.  Woot!  for a one night countdown, or last day, before traveling to fun times.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Thanks!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, got ya Mac, then yep, 9 more mornings.  And while my count is 9 more sleeps, the last one will end around 3am.  Gotta love those before sunrise flights.


----------



## Disxuni

Happy Friday to everyone!



Love all the photos and the reports. Keep them coming! I love seeing the photos, especially since it helps with living vicariously through you guys. Nothing exhilarating happening over here.


----------



## keishashadow

Nice to see another smiling Jack picture!

Sorta like Xmas, woke up early and ran down the stairs, hoping to see goodies (new iphones) on the front Porch.  No soup for me yet. 

DS eye is showing positive signs of healing but more swollen than to be expected, more meds should do the trick.  Was thrilled to hear things starting to progress.  I nearly fainted when they said his uncorrected vision in that eye was 20/800. That should improve over next year.   They insist he just wear a contact in the ‘better’ eye, no glasses for some reason.  Off work for at least another month.  

For those on vacation, continue to tear it up. We’re right behind you.

Weather is going to continue to be beautiful here. One DS coming for brunch today, need to start tossing things in a bin for trip.   Friday night lights tonight, chicken wings somewhere first, perfect evening.  


Charade67 said:


> We were terrible when we did this ride at Disneyland. Dh and I were pilots, and B was the gunner. We only had half a crew, so maybe we would have done better if we were fully staffed. On well, it was still fun.


Lol was it as bad as when my GD & DiL were pilots?  They tried their best.  It’s confusing each controlling different aspect of the motion IMO. I was a gunner, believe I carried my weight lol. The other people in our pod where visibly angry we were bouncing all over the place.  From what I gathered it was their 4th ride thru of the day.  Let’s just say they took it very serious and voiced their displeasure.


----------



## Charade67

Quick good afternoon. Had to go to the doc for blood work this morning. I hate, hate, hate doing that. I have deep veins, and most of the time they just won't cooperate. Most of the time they end up using the butterfly needles and getting the blood from the back of my hand. I left the doc's office and went to get Chinese food for lunch, so I'm feeling better now. 



keishashadow said:


> DS eye is showing positive signs of healing but more swollen than to be expected, more meds should do the trick. Was thrilled to hear things starting to progress. I nearly fainted when they said his uncorrected vision in that eye was 20/800. That should improve over next year. They insist he just wear a contact in the ‘better’ eye, no glasses for some reason. Off work for at least another month.


 Continued well wishes for him, and I hope he starts to see some improvement soon. 



keishashadow said:


> Lol was it as bad as when my GD & DiL were pilots? They tried their best. It’s confusing each controlling different aspect of the motion IMO. I was a gunner, believe I carried my weight lol. The other people in our pod where visibly angry we were bouncing all over the place. From what I gathered it was their 4th ride thru of the day. Let’s just say they took it very serious and voiced their displeasure.


It was awful. I think we completely destroyed the Falcon.  Wow, 4th ride and they are taking it that seriously? Some people need to learn to chill out and just have some fun. 

Hope everyone who is in Orlando is having a great day today. I'm off to do housework.


----------



## Disxuni

@Charade67 I automatically ask for the butterfly when I go as people as I found out I had issues with my veins the first couple of times they had to draw blood from me. Saves time and it's probably less painful. It may suck that you had to get your blood work done, but at least it gave you excuse to grab some Chinese for lunch. Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Charade67

Yeah, I should probably insist on the butterfly from the beginning. I try to be optimistic because occasionally they are able to find a vein in my arm. Lately though they have been harder and harder to find. I’ve had an IV in the back of my hand a couple of times and it was a miserable experience.


----------



## Monykalyn

_quick check in -went back to Disney this am at Animal Kingdom - flight of passage waited 30 minutes, 20 minutes for Everest the used our FP and did it again. Just ambles through a couple trails as well; think DD has every inch of queue photographed now. Hopped over to DHS after dropping car off at swan. Didn’t do MF again but walked around more.  FP ToT, then to Epcot for lunch. Napped and at NBC Grille for dinner before heading in tonight. Weather is GREAT! Some light sprinkles here and there but breeze blowing and lower temps have been enjoyable.
Wearing my HHN shirt from last year and HHN ghostbuster lanyard if anyone sees me tonight 
Charade glad the stick is over.  Usually I’m an easy stick (as in I’m the teaching person when a new nurse has to practice as I have “good veins “).  
Keisha nice to hear sons eye doing better. When is your next trip?
Hey Disxuni, Lynne, mac! 
Oh and DH told me to upgrade Disney ticket to Annual Pass. I knew hearing about galaxies edge would do that lol! Plus Rise of the Resistance should be open in January.  Bet he’ll end up with UOAP too..

Foods here  _


----------



## Charade67

Last minute invitation to the university hockey game tonight. One of dh’s colleagues  had extra tickets and offered them to us. We won 11-1. I don’t know much about hockey, but isn’t it usually a low scoring game?


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, Charade usually not that high a score. There was a lot of scoring, and nice you had a night out to see it.  

English and German soccer viewing since 7 this morning.  Lots of good plays so far.  And sun has been out since early this Saturday.

Wow, that was a busy day, MonyK, and fabulous fun you had.  

I missed saying safe travels to Patty, and happy to see you have arrived for some VA fun.  

DisneyLife is traveling today, hope no issues, and you will be having fun later today.

Hope those at the Dark Side continue to have fun in the parks and  enjoying some scares.  



Yep, tea and screen watching.  

Wedding to attend in a few weeks.  DH said does not older one need a suit jacket?  I don’t think older one has had one since much younger, as I was fine with dress shirt, tie and dress pants.  So maybe I can see if there is a jacket he likes, and is acceptable to my pocketbook. Since we will be out, older one thought we should have our usual Chinese takeout dinner.  

So, may all you homies have a super Saturday, and today this finds you healthy, hapoy, and finding some fun and time to smile.


----------



## buckeev

Howdy from Super Soggy SETX!


----------



## Charade67

Happy Saturday. Slow today, I hope everyone is out doing something fun. I have had a productive day. Did some housecleaning and then took a trip to Home Depot to pick up a few things. Dh and I also bought a new dining room set. Well, actually we put one on layaway. We went to a local wood furniture store, picked out a table and chairs, and chose a stain color. We put down a deposit and scheduled to pick up the dining set on my birthday. Our current dining set was purchased 6 years ago from Ikea for only $130. The table is still good, but our chairs are falling apart. 
I now have laundry in the wash and think I will relax and watch TV for awhile.

Buckeev - I hope everything is okay where you are. Stay safe.


----------



## Lynne G

Buckeev, hope all is dry and all safe.  Scary pictures on the news of that flooding. 

Quiet night, not so much.  Neighbor up the street is setting off very loud fireworks.  Why?   Not sure.  Annoying though. 

Charade, hope you are feeling better.  I don’t have any trouble getting blood drawn, but my DM has had to get it from her hand more than once.  She has one nurse in the blood place she has to go to, that is very good at taking her blood.  So, she asks for only that nurse. 

Did have Chinese and it was tasty. 

So happy it is only Sunday tomorrow, and thinking a shorter week is in store.  That way, can do any last minute shopping, as I know the men will not grocery shop as much.  And they expect me to stock up for them.  Plus, if I have a three weekend, I can do laundry earlier, and any last I need that to pack.  Heck, I guess I need to get the luggage closer to the closet door.  Won’t pack until 8 more days. 

Have a good night.


----------



## Lynne G

And the later, early bird is here. 

Sunny ☀ day, this Sunday.  And waiting for little one’s train.  Seems shopping is on her mind too.  And with this cooler morning, temps will be close to 90, with increasing humidity.  So, the rest of the wash is hung out to dry.  I am thinking by early afternoon, I can bring it in dry.


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning! Last day here already. Did the UtH tour yesterday (so cool) and then went and got in line for Hagrids magical creature - wow is that amazing!! Think we are gonna try to do it again today. We were wiped out after so went to dinner (Bubba Gumps) then back to Resort. We thought we might do a late night HHN but we were absolute wiped out after our series of early mornings and late nights and 8-12 miles of walking daily. I hit pool and hot tub for a short while (ET was playing at the pool) and early to bed. Going to wake the girl child in a bit to get to parks before 10 to get some rides in before it gets too busy. 
Attempting to meet up with Sue and Patty later today, invite to Robo as well (Schumi can’t make it but hope to see her and Tom later at HHN). 
DD has photographed nearly every inch of our days lol. Think she has close to 1000 pics, but many are duplicates as she took 2-3 each time. Will post some after we get home. 

Hope all are having a wonderful Sunday and many have upcoming trips too?


----------



## keishashadow

Sunday funday . Closed up pool yesterday, today will flirt with 90 degrees & high humidity lol

I’m sure I mentioned it before but ridiculously excited that after nearly 2 decades of HHN visits the mr greenlighted things and a cancellation came thru for the 6 house tour. Wooooooooooooo!

Still haven’t activated new phones, today for sure.  Will have jr here to help with backup if needed.  Just don’t want to trek to ATT store.  It’s the transfer of stuff via their app vs store employee just using cord process that makes me nervous

Bacon is frying, stir fry is prepped, usually make chicken wings on sunday for game but have a feeling we will be close to a shut out boohoo

Lynne - did u see the end of PITT game last night?  Big upset with trick play, same one you guys used to beat Pats in SB lol

Monyk - sounds like u r having so much fun!  I forget, which resort for you this trip @ u?


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> Sunday funday . Closed up pool yesterday, today will flirt with 90 degrees & high humidity lol
> 
> I’m sure I mentioned it before but ridiculously excited that after nearly 2 decades of HHN visits the mr greenlighted things and a cancellation came thru for the 6 house tour. Wooooooooooooo!
> 
> Still haven’t activated new phones, today for sure.  Will have jr here to help with backup if needed.  Just don’t want to trek to ATT store.  It’s the transfer of stuff via their app vs store employee just using cord process that makes me nervous
> 
> Bacon is frying, stir fry is prepped, usually make chicken wings on sunday for game but have a feeling we will be close to a shut out boohoo
> 
> Lynne - did u see the end of PITT game last night?  Big upset with trick play, same one you guys used to beat Pats in SB lol
> 
> Monyk - sounds like u r having so much fun!  I forget, which resort for you this trip @ u?


Sapphire Falls.  I love this resort (first time here). And yay for the tour!   also  first time we did this tour. Going to be a must do every HHN now. Learned so much and so fun to see “behind the scenes”.  
Yes we are having a blast. Lucky with this gorgeous weather too!!
And I didn’t even come close to passing out on Hulk this time (very close previous rides lol). Wait times aren’t bad at all. 15 minutes for Hulk this am.  About 8 for Spider-Man. 10 minute wait for Mythos for lunch. Hagrids is showing 90 so may hop on line and then headband out for a rest.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> At Strongwater.  The teen is napping hard. So I’m letting her sleep.  Ashley’s drink! She wanted to know how I heard about it -Carole you are a legend here. And it’s sooooo good.



Lol.......aww shucks......thanks.......I like the word legend.......We were in SW the other night and Ashley was telling us how many folks had ordered it after reading it on a trip report......lol......I’m so happy you loved it!!! Gorgeous drink........



keishashadow said:


> Sunday funday . Closed up pool yesterday, today will flirt with 90 degrees & high humidity lol
> 
> I’m sure I mentioned it before but ridiculously excited that after nearly 2 decades of HHN visits the mr greenlighted things and a cancellation came thru for the 6 house tour. Wooooooooooooo!
> 
> Still haven’t activated new phones, today for sure.  Will have jr here to help with backup if needed.  Just don’t want to trek to ATT store.  It’s the transfer of stuff via their app vs store employee just using cord process that makes me nervous
> 
> Bacon is frying, stir fry is prepped, usually make chicken wings on sunday for game but have a feeling we will be close to a shut out boohoo
> 
> Lynne - did u see the end of PITT game last night?  Big upset with trick play, same one you guys used to beat Pats in SB lol
> 
> Monyk - sounds like u r having so much fun!  I forget, which resort for you this trip @ u?



Congrats on the tour!!!!

And I like the new iPhone......our friend had his yesterday, he came up to the lounge to see us for a chat and showed it to us........looks cool!!! 

Trip is ever closer........



Monykalyn said:


> Sapphire Falls.  I love this resort (first time here). And yay for the tour!   also  first time we did this tour. Going to be a must do every HHN now. Learned so much and so fun to see “behind the scenes”.
> Yes we are having a blast. Lucky with this gorgeous weather too!!
> And I didn’t even come close to passing out on Hulk this time (very close previous rides lol). Wait times aren’t bad at all. 15 minutes for Hulk this am.  About 8 for Spider-Man. 10 minute wait for Mythos for lunch. Hagrids is showing 90 so may hop on line and then headband out for a rest.



I’m happy you enjoyed Sapphire too........it’s so close for us between the RP and Sapphire.......and yes, isn’t the weather glorious! 



Back in room for a chill down before heading up to lounge before HHN.....time to relax a little. 

Been having the BEST time here.........went to Winter Park this morning, so peaceful and beautiful......ready for HHN tonight again........

Hope all are good..........


----------



## schumigirl

Back home after another good HHN.......

It wasn’t mobbed, but fairly busy. Houses were anywhere from 45 minutes up, and when we left Ghostbusters was 90 minutes. 

Nice cool breeze tonight........finally did Depths of Fear......it sucked! 

Been a funny couple of days. Our airline has gone bust  ......feel sorry for folks who work for them more than anyone else. When we chatted to our friend in the lobby the other day, Mr Beiderman came over to say hello and they assured us if we needed to extend our trip they’d make sure we had a room......good to know. We thought we might have to book flights with someone else and it might not be on the 2nd. Heyho......these things happen.......not much we could do again, so it was go with the flow again. We knew this was coming for a while, but always hoped they would be ok. (Long shot)

But, found out tonight they are repatriating everyone until Oct 6th, so we’ll get home without having to buy new flights. 

Time for a shower and bed........will decide what to do tomorrow when we wake up.........


----------



## macraven

Schumi I was reading about Thomas Cooke on line and thought to myself, Carole and Tom may have a few extra days of vacation in Orlando

( and that would be awesome !)

The beginning of your trip was delayed due to weather and now you can gain that time back

I did read all passengers will be taken care of and all will have a flight back to the UK

I know the hotel will take excellent care of you and other UK guests that are in this situation

If you are there longer than you want, come to Georgia and bunk with us
That is if you like mountains and ridges
And hot weather without rain

I fly out Sunday and prepared nothing yet
But I am a last minute packer and I hustle everything night before I fly out

I planned out my room, flight and private car service last year or this September trip
(And hhn tours booked early june)
Other than that, waiting until the last minute to do the packing and shopping

Kind of like me in vacation mode now
Do everything at the last minute

Anyway, I know you won’t fret if you have to stay a few more days on Orlando

Hope you have been able to see some of the homies and had a few glasses of wine with them

On a sad note Vicki posted in Facebook her brother died yesterday 
I need to get a card out to her tomorrow


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no.

Lots of sympathy to TInk and her family.  I am so sorry to hear of her DB's passing. 

Ack, Schumi, the going out of business made big news where I live.  Glad to hear they will get you home, regardless, and will be able to stay a night or two more, if needed.  I'm with you, with travel, you just have to deal with the changes.  I too was thinking you had used them to book your travel.  On a good note, I may have a better chance of saying hello, if you do stay a day or two more.  

With that, MonyK sound like she's having a great time.  Very much enjoy seeing the pictures.  And glad you are enjoying SF, as I am staying there starting next week, for a few days.  First time there, though I have eaten in their restaurant, and looked around, when I was staying at RPR.  Though on next Thursday, I'll be moving over to RPR for the rest of my stay.  Happy you got to ride the new Potter ride.  It is a fun ride.  

Keisha, no did not see that game, but how fun to see the Philly Special played.  And hope you activated your phones without issues.  Yeah, that is one of the reasons I am delaying my upgrade of my 7.  While I like the looks of the new ones, it seems to take me a long time to get the screens like I want.  And with little one and older one having newer phones, bought last year, I am still getting used to not having a home button, like I currently have.  They, of course, had no issues at all.  And both transferred their stuff quick, at home, though I think older one did it in the store, as he does not have nearly as much stuff as little one has.  

And yay, Mac is getting in vacation mode.  Will be nice to see ya, and you can think of me, as I will be up at 3am that following Monday morning.  Nothing like an early flight to enjoy a full day.  Even this early bird thinks that's early.  But no matter, 

I'll wave as I go past GA, to all the GA homies, and TinyD, now in FLA, though I think she's partying in HHN right now, as her birthday was the other day.  Think married life looks good on her.  Hope she is doing well. 

Countdown is 7 days, though 6 sleeps.  Getting closer. Wheee.

Now, more tea, seems with the entry of Fall at 3:50am today, we get 90 degrees, with humid air, and chance of thunderstorm.  Yeah,  .  Thankfully, more seasonable 70's will be the highs the rest of the week.  

Was a warm, and very dark commute.  Those clouds are not yet hogging the sky, so happy to have the moonlight and stars brighten the sky.  

And we arrive at today, a Monday.


   Yep, the week-end went fast.  And a little one sighting.  Seems she forgot her cleats, and is enjoying the soccer club.  As older one lamented, yeah why is SHE here.  He's a good big brother though, did drive her back to school, to save her train ticket money.  

So, for each and every homie:

. Have a very 


Oh, and I think MonyK is traveling home today.  Safe travels, and put those feet up, lots of miles you did.  Bet those chickens will be happy to see you both.


----------



## schumigirl

Oh that’s so sad about Vicki’s brother. Thank you for letting us know mac.....I don’t have Facebook so wouldn’t have heard. 

Yes, we’ll be ok with the flights home it seems. We were prepared to pay overpriced flights to get home if need be, but looks like we’ll be repatriated same day we were due to fly home as we are flying before the 6th.........of course that could change. But as always we go with the flow........and thanks for the offer of a bed.......lol.....the hotel have been fabulous as always. 

Oh yes....last minute packer here too.......I’m with you....see no need for it weeks ahead. And I do know folks who do that! Not long till Sunday.....

Thanks Lynne.......yes, roll with the punches....we don’t have any other choice.......but we should fly home on the 2nd as planned.......



Feet ache a little today.....seems we walked over 20,000 steps last night alone, not including during the day! No wonder they hurt..........still no idea what we’re doing today........going out for dinner later down to Pointe Orlando, that’s about as much as we know today. 

So many folks I knew were at HHN last night......didn’t see one person we knew. 

Have a great Monday all........


----------



## Disxuni

I'd say Happy Monday, but that is sad news about her brother.

I hope all is well with everyone else. @schumigirl hope your feet feel better soon. 20,000 steps in one night alone is incredible. 

Also @Monykalyn sounds like you're having a lot of luck in the wait department and having a lot of fun which is great news.

I'm the same way when it comes to packing too @macraven. While 28 days is far from leaving Sunday in comparison, I tell myself I'm going to start thinking about what I need, or pack since this cruise thing is different for me, but then I don't. It even took me until a few days ago to get luggage when my friends have been nagging me to get it for months since we've booked.

I see @Lynne G is up this morning, so good morning! Also, good morning to all the other homies that are home, getting ready to leave, or busy enjoying their stay at their resorts!


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning, Dix!  Hope your teleworking is working out today.  

Quiet for me, so far.  And ready to put that sweater on.  Overcast, but getting close to 80.  Yeah, and sweater will come off when the lunchtime walk begins.  Ponytail may be seen, as well.


----------



## Lynne G

Oooh, and I think Patty is now at the Dark Side.  Hope your flight from OBX was uneventful, and are enjoying some HHN fun, and the HR room.  Sorry to miss ya this year, as enjoyed meeting you and Joe.


----------



## keishashadow

So sad for You Vickie, hang in there. If he was anything like you bet he was a great guy with a lot of heart.


Monykalyn said:


> Sapphire Falls.  I love this resort (first time here). And yay for the tour!   also  first time we did this tour. Going to be a must do every HHN now. Learned so much and so fun to see “behind the scenes”.
> Yes we are having a blast. Lucky with this gorgeous weather too!!
> And I didn’t even come close to passing out on Hulk this time (very close previous rides lol). Wait times aren’t bad at all. 15 minutes for Hulk this am.  About 8 for Spider-Man. 10 minute wait for Mythos for lunch. Hagrids is showing 90 so may hop on line and then headband out for a rest.


Those are great standby times!  We really enjoy SF, if it offered fotl would Likely be a first choice.  That’s why I was so surprised the mr asked fir


schumigirl said:


> We thought we might have to book flights with someone else and it might not be on the 2nd. Heyho......these things happen.......not much we could do again, so it was go with the flow again. We knew this was coming for a while, but always hoped they would be ok. (Long shot)


I’d like to think they don’t happen lol.  all working out in the wash though. Not sure I’d have rolled with the punches as well tho 


macraven said:


> Kind of like me in vacation mode now
> Do everything at the last minute


Last 2 trips was up till 11pm packing due to interruptions. Yes, thought of you & how you roll lol. Don’t need that adrenaline rush this time,  decided I’m shooting to ha e bulk of things stowed away today. 


Lynne G said:


> Keisha, no did not see that game, but how fun to see the Philly Special played. And hope you activated your phones without issues. Yeah, that is one of the reasons I am delaying my upgrade of my 7. While I like the looks of the new ones, it seems to take me a long time to get the screens like I want. And with little one and older one having newer phones, bought last year, I am still getting used to not having a home button, like I currently have.


Did the walk of shame to Att store. My phone froze and I couldn’t get it to reset   Seems fine now but not exactly what to have happen when it first turns on.  

Lack of Home button is odd but almost past that. It’s the camera that is throwing me for a loop on the features. I need to dig on YouTube for a dumbed down tutorial. Whatever happened to written directions being included ha?


----------



## Monykalyn

Oh no poor Tink, how sad!
Didn’t get to see Carole and Tom this trip but Patty, and Joe, Robby, Sue and I met at Hrd rock for a drink- that lasted 4 hours! So. Much. Fun. Had a great time. DD went through a couple houses by herself waiting for me. Also gave her a chance to take pictures. Did Ghostbusters, Us, Nightingales, classic monsters (decided to skip Depth of Fear) Yeti and Graveyard games. High fived Venkman on way out of Ghostbusters.  Also saw lagoon show and did Mummy. Finally tried some HHN food- the street corn and Bento box were good. Did get on Hagrids after 64 minute wait.  

Boarding getting ready to start. On standby in Atlanta but looks like we will make the flight. Was hoping for travel voucher offer on way home lol.

Schumi glad your flights working out ok for home. 
Lynne and Mac in countdown mode.
Morning Disxuni and Keisha!
My feet are tired. We did over 8 miles a day (some days 10-12).


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, yeah, that's why I have little one.  When ever I have phone issues, she's generally, here's how to do it.  Faster thumbs than me, for sure.  I'm a fat finger puncher.  Agreed, new camera, can see the difference between my phone's and little one's, though not much, but her phone's ones are a bit more clear, and better color.   May hold out until BF.  May be some deals from Target, and hopefully, Apple too.  Think last year, gift card from both.  Anything will help, as eek, the price for new one.  Almost done paying off my current one, one more payment.  


I so need tea, and hope MonyK and DD got on that flight.  Safe travels, ladies.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

quick stop in in early before I tackle my morning stacks of papers...I really don't like Monday mornings

Sounds like everyone is having a great time in Orlando with meet ups, HHN, the mouse house, and the wonderful weather!!!  Schumi I'm glad that airline fiasco doesn't interupt your plans too much.  I was secretly hoping that you would get a few extra days...since you lost a couple of days coming across.  But it is still sad to hear of another business going under - and such a big one at that.  Those who are employed by them.  It is just plain scary at times.

It was a busy week with nothing really...would stop in and read a bit...and hope to post...and something would distract me that needed doing.  

Had a wonderful weekend.  I had the weekend off from the second job.  So Saturday, the hubby and boys did some work in the yard moving all our toys ( RV, ATVs, boat, snowmachines ) and moved things around in our shed to move that dang snow blower to the door to be ready for when that nasty white stuff hits the ground.  UGH...the weather forcast is snow Friday...which hopefully won't last.  It's not unusual for us to get one early blast of winter...then it goes away and Indian summer whips back in.  So I'm crossing my finger that we don't get much snow and that it goes away fast! And while they were working outside...I just got to putz and clear away some clutter, and just enjoy being at home.  I do like days like those.  

Yesterday was a quiet day.  Headed out earlier to get the weekly grocery shopping before the masses were heading out.  I probably should have been working in my project room...but we just lazed around, reading, watching a movie and just relaxing.  We haven't had much time to do that...so it was a nice quiet day.  I could really use another one lol OH well...I will just count our many blessings.  

Well, I should probably tackle this pile of papers in front of me,  my timmy's tea is almost gone...so that means I should get my butt in gear and get to work...instead of looking like I'm working 

Have a great day everyone...Safe travels for everyone traveling today.


----------



## Squirlz

Well we got home about 10PM Saturday after a week at Universal.  Wanted more than to sleep in Sunday morning but we were committed to a big car show.  To my complete surprise I won a trophy for Best Domestic!  Later today we're going to retrieve SqurlGurl from the sitter.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Oooh, and I think Patty is now at the Dark Side.  Hope your flight from OBX was uneventful, and are enjoying some HHN fun, and the HR room.  Sorry to miss ya this year, as enjoyed meeting you and Joe.



Yes- we're Here!!! Great flight from OBX- nice when the weather is calm and no delays!!  I'm still holding out that we can do a quick cup of coffee on the morning of the 30th after you check in and before we leave!



Monykalyn said:


> Patty, and Joe, Robby, Sue and I met at Hrd rock for a drink- that lasted 4 hours! So. Much. Fun. Had a great time



Had a blast with all of you!!! 4 hours seemed like just a few minutes! The time flew!! Thank you to Monyk for planning this meet; glad we were able to get together!!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh  yes, Patty, would be happy to have a cup of coffee with you and Joe, before you leave.  Should be landing around 8:15am, so hoping I'll be on the road, before 9am, and in SF around 1/2 later, if traffic not an issue.

Walk for lunch was ooh, hot.  Sunny as sunny out right now, so the warm up is here.

Great picture of all the homies.  Thanks for that, Patty.


----------



## cam757

schumigirl said:


> Feet ache a little today.....seems we walked over 20,000 steps last night alone, not including during the day! No wonder they hurt..........still no idea what we’re doing today........going out for dinner later down to Pointe Orlando, that’s about as much as we know today.



Wow, that is a lot of steps. I wonder how many miles you will have done at the end of your trip. We were there just a week and did over 50 miles. 

Sorry to read about the airline. I immediately thought of you when I read about it. Glad it will not effect your travel plans home.



Monykalyn said:


> Boarding getting ready to start. On standby in Atlanta but looks like we will make the flight. Was hoping for travel voucher offer on way home lol.



Glad you have a great trip. Safe travels home. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> . UGH...the weather forcast is snow Friday...



Snow already! OMG. If we get snow, it is usually late December through early March.  I do love a good snowstorm but they are few and far between for us. Maybe this year, we are due one since it has been several years.



Well its Monday again! Had a pretty decent weekend.  DH's family reunion was on Saturday.  Nice turnout with lots of good food, especially the eastern NC BBQ, which is my favorite.  DH's grandmother is 92 now so I help her organize and set up.  It made her so happy to see so many turnout. 

Sunday was a bit of an expensive day. The hot water heater decided to start leaking and my vacuum decided that after only 2 years, it was done as well.  Thankfully DH is fairly handy and was able to get the old hot water heater out and install the new one.  My skill is finding good deals. So off I went to Kohls where I got my new vac on sale and I had a special 40% off promo code so ended up saving about $200 on the vac. Wish I could say the same for the hot water heater. 

Another lovely day. Too bad I am stuck indoors.

Safe travels to everyone heading out or home today.


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha, think we have rolled with enough punches this trip now.....lol......and someone here mentioned they were going to ask about the camera in the new phone......it’s fabulous though!

MonyK......sorry we didn’t get to see you at HHN last night, it was quite busy for a Sunday.......safe flight home.......and thanks yes, it worked out just fine........

Squirlz....glad you both made it home safe too.......nice prize! 

Cam........yes, I’d love to know......I only started using this watch Sunday.....so have missed most of the trip with it.......would love to know the miles. Already done 11,600 steps today.......glad the family reunion went well, sounds like fun......but what a shame about the water heater and vacuum too.......always something.......



Beautiful day here.......you can start to feel that little cooler breeze slightly now........not just as blazing hot as it was, although feels like it in direct sun! 

Went to Sal’s for lunch today.....beautiful.........

Out offsite for dinner tonight, looking forward to that.......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

cam757 said:


> Snow already! OMG. If we get snow, it is usually late December through early March. I do love a good snowstorm but they are few and far between for us. Maybe this year, we are due one since it has been several years.



Yup...snow already.   That's what happens when you live in Santa Land.  We live in northern Alberta ( Canada )  Just to give you a more general idea of where I live...we live a short drive from Jasper National Park.  On a clear day we can see the rocky mountains in the distance.  We live a very rugged and beautiful part of Canada...but we do have extreme cold temps.  And our winters can last very long...or be shorter and not much snow depending on how the weather reacts when it comes over the Mountains.  

Last year our winter was VERY long.  We had snow the begining of October...and it didn't really go away until late April  Actually the week before we went to Mexico for the dd wedding in May...there was another freak snowstorm and cold craptastic weather.  We didn't really get much summer here this year...so I'm crossing my fingers for a long fall season, but it's not looking promising right now.  Today the wind is cold already and goes right through you and it feels like snow wind.  Not nice warm breezes.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, not that S word!  Ah, hope you don’t get the snow, Pumpkin. 

Cam, great score on that vacuum.  We had to replace our hot water heater this Summer.  Good thing my brothers are good with pipes. On a good thing, thought we bought the smallest, eh, 10 gallons more than our old one.  Score for my longer hot shower. LOL

Picked up some ground beef, so homemade meatballs and whatever pasta older one wants.  Easy dinner, yay.


----------



## Robo56

Good Monday afternoon Sans family 





keishashadow said:


> Sorta like Xmas, woke up early and ran down the stairs, hoping to see goodies (new iphones) on the front Porch. No soup for me yet.



Yeah!!!!! to new phones.....was at Mall at Millenia on Saturday and the Apple Store there was mobbed by people who were there to pick up their new IPhones.



keishashadow said:


> Weather is going to continue to be beautiful here. One DS coming for brunch today, need to start tossing things in a bin for trip. Friday night lights tonight, chicken wings somewhere first, perfect evening.



The weather here has been beautiful in the evenings.



Lynne G said:


> Hope those at the Dark Side continue to have fun in the parks and enjoying some scares.



Lynne enjoying HHN.....LOL...My feet and legs can attest to it. Have had some nice scares in the houses. You will be flying out before you know it.




keishashadow said:


> I’m sure I mentioned it before but ridiculously excited that after nearly 2 decades of HHN visits the mr greenlighted things and a cancellation came thru for the 6 house tour. Wooooooooooooo!



I did 6 house UMH Tour. Was a good Tour.




macraven said:


> On a sad note Vicki posted in Facebook her brother died yesterday
> I need to get a card out to her tomorrow



Mac thanks for sharing the information on Vicki.

Tink, i’am So sorry to hear about your brother passing. You and your family are in my prayers 




Lynne G said:


> And glad you are enjoying SF, as I am staying there starting next week, for a few days. First time there, though I have eaten in their restaurant, and looked around, when I was staying at RPR.



You will love staying at SF. It’s a beautiful Resort Lynne.




Monykalyn said:


> Didn’t get to see Carole and Tom this trip but Patty, and Joe, Robby, Sue and I met at Hrd rock for a drink- that lasted 4 hours! So. Much. Fun. Had a great time



Enjoyed seeing everyone. Was such a nice visit.

Schumi.....was glad to hear you and Tom will not have issues getting your flight home....your right the company going under will affect all those working for them as well as folks who had flights booked out in future them.



Monykalyn said:


> High fived Venkman on way out of Ghostbusters



Nice you were able to do that. You said that was something you wanted to do.
You and your daughter covered a lot yesterday evening.

I basically walked in US, YETI, Stranger Things. Had dinner and then went to House of 1000 Corpses. There was about 15 minute wait in Express for House of 1000 Corpses. I had not done this house yet and it was on UMH Tour so wanted to see it in action in evening. It was a bit underwhelming.

Sat on bench and watched the the show at the Vanity Ball Scare Zone. The scareactors are great there.

Today thank goodness was a rest day. Did a little pool time and napping in the room.

Mac and Lynne on single digit countdown


----------



## pattyw

Tink/ so sorry about your loss! Sending hugs and prayers! 


Nice relaxing day here! Spent the day visiting with friends at the Hard Rock! Saw Sue M at the pool for a bit. Had some birthday drinks at the Beach Club!! Lots of rum in the them! 

Now relaxing in the lounge- the team members here are so kind to us- they truly are family !! Met the new management here! Top notch folks!

Tomorrow we head to Discovery Cove for the day!

Hope everyone is having a great evening!!


----------



## Lynne G

Have fun with the dolphins, Patty.  It is such a pretty park.  Mediocre food, but edible.  And those slushies, yum.  

Full from dinner, was tasty.  Now just chilling, with the AC running.  Still warm out.


----------



## macraven

pattyw said:


> Had some birthday drinks at the Beach Club!! Lots of rum in the them!
> 
> !


Oh no!

Did we miss your birthday??

If so happy belated birthday wishes for you!


----------



## macraven

Vicki has posted on fb she changed her avatar picture and put one up of her brother
Think it will be temporary for honoring him 

It’s a nice picture of them


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Have fun with the dolphins, Patty.  It is such a pretty park.  Mediocre food, but edible.  And those slushies, yum.
> 
> Full from dinner, was tasty.  Now just chilling, with the AC running.  Still warm out.



ThanksLynne! Glad you’re having a chilling night!



macraven said:


> Oh no!
> 
> Did we miss your birthday??
> 
> If so happy belated birthday wishes for you!



It was yesterday! Had a great day- thx!!



macraven said:


> Vicki has posted on fb she changed her avatar picture and put one up of her brother
> Think it will be temporary for honoring him
> 
> It’s a nice picture of them
> [/QUOTE



Very nice!! Thinking of you Vicki!!


----------



## Charade67

Happy first day of Fall. It was 90 degrees and humid today Ugh!
Busy day at work today, but also fun because one of our clients brought her new puppy. I can’t remember what she said the breed was, but she looked a bit like a golden doodle. She was so adorable. 
In the news of the annoying, on Saturday we noticed 2 big scratches on the passenger side door of dh’s car. It looked like someone had keyed his car, except the scratches were at the bottom of the door. 



schumigirl said:


> Been a funny couple of days. Our airline has gone bust


Oh no, sorry to hear that, but glad you are not stranded. Although if you’re going to be stranded somewhere you are at one of the best places for it. Something similar happened to us ages ago with Value Jet. Thankfully they went under before we had our flight. 



macraven said:


> On a sad note Vicki posted in Facebook her brother died yesterday


So sorry to hear this. Tin, you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. 



keishashadow said:


> Lack of Home button is odd but almost past that.


You get used to it fairly quickly. One o the therapists I work for has an I7 and I have to keep reminding myself that it doesn’t work like my phone. There is a way to create a home button on the screen. My boss did it for her phone, but I find it to be annoying. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> UGH...the weather forcast is snow Friday...


 I know you live far north, but it’s too soon.



Squirlz said:


> Wanted more than to sleep in Sunday morning but we were committed to a big car show. To my complete surprise I won a trophy for Best Domestic!


 Congratulations. 



cam757 said:


> Snow already! OMG. If we get snow, it is usually late December through early March. I do love a good snowstorm but they are few and far between for us. Maybe this year, we are due one since it has been several years.


That’s pretty hush how it is here too. I was looking at some of my Facebook pictures last night and came across one from last December when we had 9 inches of snow. 



Robo56 said:


> Yeah!!!!! to new phones.....was at Mall at Millenia on Saturday and the Apple Store there was mobbed by people who were there to pick up their new IPhones.


 I would love to look at the new 11, but I am still paying on my 10. 



pattyw said:


> Tomorrow we head to Discovery Cove for the day!


 That was one of our favorite trips. 



pattyw said:


> It was yesterday! Had a great day- thx!!


Happy belated birthday!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Monday afternoon Sans family
> 
> View attachment 438316
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!!!!! to new phones.....was at Mall at Millenia on Saturday and the Apple Store there was mobbed by people who were there to pick up their new IPhones.
> 
> 
> 
> The weather here has been beautiful in the evenings.
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne enjoying HHN.....LOL...My feet and legs can attest to it. Have had some nice scares in the houses. You will be flying out before you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did 6 house UMH Tour. Was a good Tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac thanks for sharing the information on Vicki.
> 
> Tink, i’am So sorry to hear about your brother passing. You and your family are in my prayers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will love staying at SF. It’s a beautiful Resort Lynne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoyed seeing everyone. Was such a nice visit.
> 
> Schumi.....was glad to hear you and Tom will not have issues getting your flight home....your right the company going under will affect all those working for them as well as folks who had flights booked out in future them.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice you were able to do that. You said that was something you wanted to do.
> You and your daughter covered a lot yesterday evening.
> 
> I basically walked in US, YETI, Stranger Things. Had dinner and then went to House of 1000 Corpses. There was about 15 minute wait in Express for House of 1000 Corpses. I had not done this house yet and it was on UMH Tour so wanted to see it in action in evening. It was a bit underwhelming.
> 
> Sat on bench and watched the the show at the Vanity Ball Scare Zone. The scareactors are great there.
> 
> Today thank goodness was a rest day. Did a little pool time and napping in the room.
> 
> Mac and Lynne on single digit countdown



It is quite a strange ting as they’re a massive airline. Always hoped for a reprieve.......glad you’re having a nice time......yes, the houses have been so quick to enter with EP! We are delighted with the times we’ve waited......lines are practically non existent in most houses. 




macraven said:


> Vicki has posted on fb she changed her avatar picture and put one up of her brother
> Think it will be temporary for honoring him
> 
> It’s a nice picture of them



I still see her dog in the avatar.......will check tomorrow........it’s an awful tragedy........thoughts are still with her. 




Charade67 said:


> Happy first day of Fall. It was 90 degrees and humid today Ugh!
> Busy day at work today, but also fun because one of our clients brought her new puppy. I can’t remember what she said the breed was, but she looked a bit like a golden doodle. She was so adorable.
> In the news of the annoying, on Saturday we noticed 2 big scratches on the passenger side door of dh’s car. It looked like someone had keyed his car, except the scratches were at the bottom of the door.
> 
> Oh no, sorry to hear that, but glad you are not stranded. Although if you’re going to be stranded somewhere you are at one of the best places for it. Something similar happened to us ages ago with Value Jet. Thankfully they went under before we had our flight.
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear this. Tin, you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> 
> You get used to it fairly quickly. One o the therapists I work for has an I7 and I have to keep reminding myself that it doesn’t work like my phone. There is a way to create a home button on the screen. My boss did it for her phone, but I find it to be annoying.
> 
> I know you live far north, but it’s too soon.
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> 
> That’s pretty hush how it is here too. I was looking at some of my Facebook pictures last night and came across one from last December when we had 9 inches of snow.
> 
> I would love to look at the new 11, but I am still paying on my 10.
> 
> That was one of our favorite trips.
> 
> 
> Happy belated birthday!



Yes, TC were the third biggest airline in the UK, so no budget airline.....so, quite surprising they didn’t get a rescue package considering the size of them........yes, first day of Autumn.......and you can feel the change here.....still beautiful but just not as blazing hot, especially at night....



Another fabulous day today......some good park time, nice lunch at Sal’s then dinner at Oceanaire followed by some fun times with our friends at Strong Water........had a few things created just for us to try.......gorgeous......love that place! Very much home from home........

Maybe do St Augustine again tomorrow.......will see how we feel in the morning......

Have a good night all........


----------



## Robo56

Happy Birthday Pattyw. Your birthday was yesterday but, we have to officially celebrate it on the Sans









Have a great time at Discovery Cove.


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Maybe do St Augustine again tomorrow.......will see how we feel in the morning......



Have a great time out exploring. Looks like it will be a another beautiful day.


Good night Sans family


----------



## Lynne G

A lovely Good Morning to all the homies.  

Continued thoughts of Tink, and sending some peace and comfort, and sympathy this day.

Ah, another warm day, but not as humid, per radio weather guy, a nice, day, again seeing the temps rise to around 80, and a very sunny day.

So far, a dark, but nice and clear commute. Nary a breeze, so calm too.  Still dark out, but you can see the sky a little less dark then when I parked.  Pitch black in places, quite nice.

With that, today is the day, Mac's ready for her Taco Bell run. 

Yes, ladies and gents, find a taco or two, it's Taco Tuesday today.
 

So, enjoy this first full day of Fall.

Tea for me, and maybe beach town for Schumi.  

So glad to hear from Robo and Schumi, the nice weather they are having.  

The time for tea, has come.  Just a tad cool inside, as hear the AC already clanking.  Hmm, sweater?  Maybe before the day is over. 

Later, homies, have some fun today, and feel good.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Robo......if we’d known you were around the hotel yesterday we’d have popped by to say hello.......not sure what we’re doing today yet.....as always a 10 second decision after breakfast works for us........have a great day too   

Lynne......hope you don’t need a sweater today.......and enjoy that tea!!! I do miss my morning cuppa when I’m here.........



Trying to decide if we should go to St Augustine or New Smyrna Beach.......at NSB we can see manatees and dolphins in their natural habitat........beautiful........but......we also love St Augustine........or of course there’s a Gulf Coast beach too.........hmmmm. 

Breakfast first I think.........looks to be another glorious day ahead.......

Have a good one.........


----------



## Disxuni

Happy belated birthday to Patty and have some fun with the dolphins!



When I checked the weather this morning it said 68 this morning. That was a little before 7am. It seems that it is cooling down a little bit. At least in the morning it appears. Which is good news. It may soon be the time where I can start to think about coming to the parks again, but Orlando would have to cool down a little bit more before I think about doing a whole day in the parks again.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Happy belated birthday!



Thanks, Charade!! Sorry to hear about DH's car. Horrible about how people do such senseless damage!



schumigirl said:


> Maybe do St Augustine again tomorrow.......will see how we feel in the morning......



Sounds fun- enjoy!



Robo56 said:


> Happy Birthday Pattyw. Your birthday was yesterday but, we have to officially celebrate it on the Sans



THANK YOU!!! I LOVE the minions and the kitties!!  My favorites!! 



Robo56 said:


> Have a great time at Discovery Cove.



Thanks!! Will do!! 

Happy Tuesday all!!


Lynne- love Taco cat!! Your trip is getting close!!

On our way to Discovery Cove!!  Stunning day here!!


----------



## pattyw

Disxuni said:


> Happy belated birthday to Patty and have some fun with the dolphins!




Thank you for the birthday wishes!!! 

We don't have a dolphin swim today- just a resort day- but we will spend time watching those angels!!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

Off to visit a certain land today. Going to take a bit of a preview before I take my son next year. 

A hint 


Mac enjoy your taco bell  run today. 

Lynne hope the commute to work was ok today and the tea was yummy. 

Patty enjoy watching the awesome dolphins. 

Schumi you and Tom enjoy your adventures today where ever you end up. 

Tink lots of hugs and prayers for you dear lady 

Charade sorry to hear about your hubby’s car. People can be to mean. 

Hey! Dix and rest of Sans family


----------



## keishashadow

Having problems posting just now, weird

Cleaning up loose ends here today, hair appt & grocery run for DS who is holding down the fort.

I’m not too excited


----------



## Pumpkin1172

pattyw said:


> Tomorrow we head to Discovery Cove for the day!



Happy Birthday Patty.  I hope you had a wonderful day...but being on holidays in Orlando...I would say it was probably pretty good  lol   I hope that you have a great day at Discovery Cove.  Some say I hope to get to visit there and experience that. 


Charade67 said:


> In the news of the annoying, on Saturday we noticed 2 big scratches on the passenger side door of dh’s car. It looked like someone had keyed his car, except the scratches were at the bottom of the door.


Charade...that's horrible.  People are just sad pathetic beings when they are just petty and do stupid little things like that.  Also about the puppy that a co- worker brought into your work.  That would make my day at work too!!!  Who doesn't love a little puppy!!!!!!!!


Lynne G said:


> Ah, another warm day, but not as humid, per radio weather guy, a nice, day, again seeing the temps rise to around 80, and a very sunny day.


Well...it sounds like it will be a more enjoyable temperature than you have had.  Sometimes it can just be too hot and humid.  That is not always easy to deal with for weeks at a time. 


schumigirl said:


> Trying to decide if we should go to St Augustine or New Smyrna Beach.......at NSB we can see manatees and dolphins in their natural habitat........beautiful........but......we also love St Augustine........or of course there’s a Gulf Coast beach too.........hmmmm.


Decisions...decisions lol  what a wonderful choice of places to visit!!!!!  I'm sure which ever you choose, you will have a wonderful time!  I can't wait to read your trip report!


Robo56 said:


> Off to visit a certain land today. Going to take a bit of a preview before I take my son next year.


Have Fun...any trip to those lands is great!!!!


keishashadow said:


> Cleaning up loose ends here today, hair appt & grocery run for DS who is holding down the fort.


This part is just as fun as the trip it's self.  The anticipation of the vacation!!!!!  I love that just as much as the trip it's self

Had a great evening yesterday.  Whipped up supper for all of us...then quickly exited and left the dishes for the boys to do and went to go see Downton Abby with a girl friend.  We haven't had a chance to get together for a few months...so it was great to get together again.  And we LOVED the movie.  It is felt like they had not stopped filming the series and just continued on.  And they left some stories open to maybe have another movie   HOnestly...I will probably go to watch it again.  I loved the series and have watched it several times over and it's one of those I won't tire of watching.  I find something new to notice or giggle at each time I watch it.  For me...it's a classic.  

Well...this paperwork is NOT getting worked on while I'm here...so signing off for now...
Have a great day everyone


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. Slow day at work today. I spent most of the day reorganizing the the therapist’s inboxes and other parts of the office. 
Came home to a very nice surprise. We received a nice refund check from the state of Virginia. Always nice to receive unexpected money. 



schumigirl said:


> Trying to decide if we should go to St Augustine or New Smyrna Beach.......at NSB we can see manatees and dolphins in their natural habitat......


Ooh, tough decision. I have never been to either place. I would love to see St. Augustine, but it would be cool to see the manatees and dolphins too.



pattyw said:


> Sorry to hear about DH's car. Horrible about how people do such senseless damage!


Thanks. We have no idea when it happened. It seems weird that someone would key the door so low though. 



Robo56 said:


> Off to visit a certain land today. Going to take a bit of a preview before I take my son next year.


 If you ride Smuggler’s Run I hope you do better on the Falcon that I did. 



Robo56 said:


> Charade sorry to hear about your hubby’s car. People can be to mean.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Charade...that's horrible. People are just sad pathetic beings when they are just petty and do stupid little things like that. Also about the puppy that a co- worker brought into your work. That would make my day at work too!!! Who doesn't love a little puppy!!!!!!!!


Thanks y’all. I think dh will be taking it to a body shop on Thursday. 


Wondering what to do with the rest of the evening. I don’t know what to do with myself now that I’m not taking B to dance and music lessons in the afternoons. I think I need to fins a hobby.


----------



## pattyw

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy Birthday Patty. I hope you had a wonderful day...but being on holidays in Orlando...I would say it was probably pretty good lol  I hope that you have a great day at Discovery Cove. Some say I hope to get to visit there and experience that.



Thanks for the Birthday wishes!!    Had a great day at Discovery Cove.  So much to do even without having a dolphin swim! When you're planning a trip, check out the website for any specials. We've found some great deals!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Had a great evening yesterday. Whipped up supper for all of us...then quickly exited and left the dishes for the boys to do and went to go see Downton Abby with a girl friend. We haven't had a chance to get together for a few months...so it was great to get together again. And we LOVED the movie.



Yay! Let the kids do the dishes once in a while! 
Heard the movie is fabulous! Haven't watched the series myself though so I might get lost seeing the movie. 



Charade67 said:


> Came home to a very nice surprise. We received a nice refund check from the state of Virginia. Always nice to receive unexpected money.



Unexpected money is amazing! Use it for something fun!!

Relaxing in the HRH lounge! Tired after being at Discovery Cove all day today.  Early night I think! Tomorrow Troy arrives!!


----------



## Charade67

pattyw said:


> Unexpected money is amazing! Use it for something fun!!


Unfortunately it will be used towards body work on the car.


----------



## Lynne G

Check and repairs, yeah money in money out.  A yay, and not so nice, hope it all works out Charade.

Nice to have movie out with a friend, Pumpkin.

 Quiet night, and liking that.

Nice way to spend the day, Patty.


----------



## Lynne G

Cool and clear 58 degree start to this Wednesday.  Quick enough commute.  And oh my, why are all those cars out at this hour. LOL  
For whatever reason (including our teleworking workers have to come in on a Tuesday (when lots of meetings are held) or a Wednesday (not much going on)) there is always the most cars on the road on a Wednesday.  Then there's easy parking Fridays and generally Mondays, particularly starting this time of year.  Three day week-ends are common in the summer, and around the Fall and Winter holidays.  Me, I try every other week.    

And weather guy on the radio said, wall to wall sun today, and a nice afternoon, where we will see 80 degrees.  I'd say a perfect Fall day.

However, so all will know it is a Wednesday, and no we haven't had a Wendy post in awhile (Hello Agavegirl, hope you are doing well), the camel reminder is here:

 and that goes to every homie.  Happy Wednesday!  Good Morning!

And remember:
 and   - so let's get over the hump of this day, and the week-end will be here soon enough.  

And Keisha,

  

I so need tea now.  And looking forward to some coffee and chatting with Patty this coming Monday.

Later homies.  Fabulous day for all of you, and hoping all are feeling fine.


----------



## Disxuni

Popping on to say good morning to all the homies that are at home, having some fun in the sun, or going to be traveling soon and doing that last minute packing.



Nothing much going on here. While it hasn't cooled down as much as I wish I'm debating on whether I want to go to Disney one day this weekend and spend a few hours in the AM before coming back home since it's been so long since I've gone. While I'm sure it will cool down more by the time my pass runs out at the of Oct, I miss it.


----------



## Sue M

Good morning!  Well all good things must come to an end, and today is mine :-(. Fun trip. I haven’t been posting, mostly by the time I get back to my room soon after my head hits the pillow I’m gone!
This morning taking it easy. I have a noon check out. After shower will pack the rest of my stuff, mostly only toiletries left to pack.

So grateful I got to meet Patty & husband, Robo, and Monyklyn!  We had a wonderful evening.

Today I plan on going to the park for lunch and last rides. Must be back at HRH by 3:30 to change for flight and shuttle pickup is 4:20.
Catch you on the flip-flop!


----------



## schumigirl

I like to see Jack at the start of the day.......

Lazy morning here, slept so late.....very unusual for us.......taking it easy before HHN tonight........not sure what we’re doing yet.......found out my cousin has come into town, staying at the Gaylord Palms, so dinner with her sometime.....she comes across as rude, so will take her somewhere no one knows us.......and don’t need to go back!! 

Janet......safe travels and see you soon.........  

Sue, Safe flight home and enjoy your last day here........

Have a great Wednesday........


----------



## cam757

Good Morning!!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> We didn't really get much summer here this year...so I'm crossing my fingers for a long fall season, but it's not looking promising right now. Today the wind is cold already and goes right through you and it feels like snow wind. Not nice warm breezes.



Hope it is warmer today for you.  I hope to hang on to summer as long as possible before it gets cold here.



Lynne G said:


> Cam, great score on that vacuum. We had to replace our hot water heater this Summer. Good thing my brothers are good with pipes. On a good thing, thought we bought the smallest, eh, 10 gallons more than our old one. Score for my longer hot shower. LOL



Thanks! I am pretty happy with my deal too!  Just wish I would of kept my receipt for the old one so I could claim the warranty. Oh well, lesson learned the hard way.



Charade67 said:


> In the news of the annoying, on Saturday we noticed 2 big scratches on the passenger side door of dh’s car. It looked like someone had keyed his car, except the scratches were at the bottom of the door.



So sorry! That really stinks.



Charade67 said:


> That’s pretty hush how it is here too. I was looking at some of my Facebook pictures last night and came across one from last December when we had 9 inches of snow.



We are always on the snow line and unfortunately we get the rain.  Hoping this winter is snowy!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> It is felt like they had not stopped filming the series and just continued on. And they left some stories open to maybe have another movie  HOnestly...I will probably go to watch it again. I loved the series and have watched it several times over and it's one of those I won't tire of watching. I find something new to notice or giggle at each time I watch it. For me...it's a classic.



I love Downton Abbey.  It really was a fantastically well written series.  I am hoping to go see it this weekend. That show turned me onto Masterpiece with got me hooked on all kinds of British television series. Most of which I now watch on various streaming channels. 

@pattyw - Happy Belated Birthday. Sounds like you had a really fun day.

@Sue M - Safe travels back home.

@schumigirl - Hope you had a good day at the beach.  Hopefully a little wine and good food will keep your cousin in check.  Enjoy your day. 



Another day at work and not at Universal. Boo! Not much going on. I am reading "It" so that should take up some time.  I'm not a big Steven King fan but I wanted to read the book before watching the movies.  I bought the book shortly after the first movie came out but read half of it and put it down and didn't pick it back up until right before the second movie came out so maybe I will finish it before Christmas. 

DS is home sick with a cold.  Too early in the school year for colds and absences.

Have a great Wednesday.


----------



## Lynne G

hope Keisha has landed already!  Get that drink in your hand, woman!  LOL

Safe travels.  And see ya Monday, hopefully I can say hi to ya.


----------



## Charade67

Dh took his car to the body shop today. The car looked like it had deep scratches. It even felt like scratches. The guy at the body shop said nope, just tar damage. He cleaned off the car and didn’t charge Dh anything. Now we know where to go if we ever actually need body work. 

I only slept about 2 hours last night, so I am going to take a nap. I’ll be back to post later.


----------



## pattyw

cam757 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday. Sounds like you had a really fun day.



Thanks for the Birthday wishes!!  



cam757 said:


> DS is home sick with a cold. Too early in the school year for colds and absences.



Hope DS feels better soon! The start of school always seems to bring on sickness.  I know my boys always had colds, tummy bugs, etc in September!



Charade67 said:


> The guy at the body shop said nope, just tar damage. He cleaned off the car and didn’t charge Dh anything. Now we know where to go if we ever actually need body work.



That's great news, Charade!! I feel so much better that it wasn't a bad person who did that to your vehicle!

Great day here! Another stunner in Orlando! Sun, low humidity and no rain in sight! We just relaxed by the pool, had lunch at the Hard Rock Cafe, enjoyed a complimentary Birthday drink at the Beach Club (hello lots of rum!) and now we're in the lounge.  We'll pick Troy up later this evening!

Safe travels to @Sue M ! We so enjoyed meeting up with you!! Thanks for taking time out of your vacation to spend time with us!  Hope our vacay dates meet up again- either in Orlando or Deerfield Beach!


----------



## macraven

I know some homies are at the darkside now and some have returned home

I would have to go back several pages to count noses to figure it out 
Lol

Hope all are having a great day !


----------



## keishashadow

Sorry double post


----------



## keishashadow

food at finnegans decent and beer is cold. First HHN of season for us woot


----------



## pattyw

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 438944
> food at finnegans decent and beer is cold. First HHN of season for us woot



Love the picture!!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 438944
> 
> 
> food at finnegans decent and beer is cold. First HHN of season for us woot




Looking good Mrs!!! 

Someone who shall remain nameless opened a certain box today.......lol......that certain person had a big smile on his face.......so, obviously I had to join in and share..........  



Enjoying a lovely glass of red in the lounge right now.........and........

Got our May flights rebooked with Virgin Atlantic........ tried to ignore the price.......

Our other options were to fly indirect through Philly with American Airways.......er, maybe not........didn’t fancy a 19 hour flight home. So, we are flying direct, only way to go for us, and we still managed to get Premium seats again......I’m a happy bunny!!!!! 

HHN tonight again.......won’t be in long....just do a few houses and leave. Scare zones are nothing much to write home about......although Rob Zombie one and the Viking ones are fun! 

Have a great Wednesday evening........it is glorious here.......


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Have a great Wednesday evening........it is glorious here.......




Isn't this weather heavenly??? Enjoy your evening!


----------



## Charade67

Didn’t get the nap I wanted. About 30 minutes in my phone rang. It was one of those auto bot calls about my car warranty. 




Disxuni said:


> While it hasn't cooled down as much as I wish I'm debating on whether I want to go to Disney one day this weekend and spend a few hours in the AM before coming back home since it's been so long since I've gone.


Go for it. 


Sue M said:


> Good morning! Well all good things must come to an end, and today is mine :-(.


 Bummer. Hope you have a nice trip home. 



cam757 said:


> We are always on the snow line and unfortunately we get the rain. Hoping this winter is snowy!


I don’t mind one or two days of snow, but that’s about it. I’m hoping for a mild winter. 



cam757 said:


> DS is home sick with a cold. Too early in the school year for colds and absences.


 Hope he feels better soon.  



pattyw said:


> Great day here! Another stunner in Orlando! Sun, low humidity and no rain in sight! We just relaxed by the pool, had lunch at the Hard Rock Cafe, enjoyed a complimentary Birthday drink at the Beach Club (hello lots of rum!) and now we're in the lounge. We'll pick Troy up later this evening!


 That sounds lovely. A nice relaxing day. 


It’s only 9:30 but I am so sleepy. I think I may be going to bed soon.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Doing a quick stop in tonight.

It looks like everyone who is still in Orlando is having a great time.  Good weather, good times at HHN and some great good and drinks.  Life doesn't get much better than that.  Sounds like some are finishing up...and others are getting ready to leave.  I hope that everyone travelling gets to their destinations safely.  

Nothing to write home about happening here in Santa Land.  That darn " S  word is still in the forecast for Friday.  Then another wave of indian summer to come again after that.   Crossing my toes for that.  They are not liking to have socks and either shoes or slippers on them.  And hate cold feet or hands.  

Well, I gave up trying to find new hardware to fit our dressers I refinished.  I took all the hardware outside tonight and spray painted them to look a little more modern.  Another coat Friday probably as I have a shift at the second job tomorrow night.  I can't wait to see how it will all look complete.  Now to find a new mirror...as I'm NOT using the old one that was original with the set.  

Well...off to bed to watch a little Big Bang Theory before closing my eyes for the night.  Have a great night everyone.  I'll leave the light on with some sleepy time tea for anyone who may be having trouble sleeping tonight.


----------



## pattyw

Pumpkin1172 said:


> That darn " S word is still in the forecast for Friday. Then another wave of indian summer to come again after that. Crossing my toes for that.



Ick on the "s" stuff!  Hopefully, we have a little more time until we see that at home in Buffalo!!  Hope Indian summer sticks around a while for you!  

Up early, early today!! We booked a room at the All Stars so that we can do EMH at the Studios!! Off to check out Star Wars land soon!  

Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Patty is with the Force!  Have fun in that Studios today.  

And hope Pumpkin has so little snow, it's all gone by the week-end.  Us, having that summer like temps today.  With a ha ha, you got a sprinkle of rain. 

Once again, a cool and clear morning commute.  A little warmer, with 60 said the car as I drove.  Almost wanted a jacket, but felt warmer than yesterday, even though only 2 degrees warmer than yesterday. 

No matter, summer like temps as will see high of 85 degrees.  Clouds will build as the day goes on, with that random chance of some seeing some rain showers.  I'll take it, and hope I am the lucky one, no sprinkles for me, please.  

And, since I have to get ready for my Monday plane ride, decided to take off tomorrow, and start my holiday early.  Will be nice to get some things done, and some wash, instead of starting it on the week-end.  And maybe a little one sighting tomorrow, as she said I could pick her up any time, as her Friday only class, was cancelled. Woot!   Yeah, no packing will start until Sunday.  Last minute packer, and with a 3am start on Monday, I will be packed up, mostly, by Sunday night.  And then I get to watch the sunrise at 30,000 feet or so, as landing in (hopefully hot and nice weather) at just after 8am.  Well, at least a full day to start the week day.  Looking forward to seeing some homies, having some fun scares, and taking and getting pictures of all that's vacation happiness.  

 Yes, and it sounds like Schumi's in the spirit, time to drink up, homies, it's a Thursday, and   That's right, a drinking day, and those feeling the heat, drink up, stay hydrated, and those feeling that cooler weather, drink up, you have to stay warm.  

With that, time for tea.  Tea is good, and almost sweater indoor weather.  Nice day on tap, so I'll hold my mug up for that.  

Cheers homies.  Have a lovely morning and hope all are getting ready for a terrific Friday.  Sending hugs and get well wishes.  Some of those get well wishes go to Cam's DS too.  Yeah, as soon as school starts, the sharing of sick bugs start. Hope he is feeling better.  

Good Morning!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin......snow??? Already.........no. Just no. It was boiling hot with a lot of humidity last night when we set off for HHN......it did cool a little by around 8.30 with a little breeze which was lovely.......hope you don’t get snow this early......

Cam.....I missed reading your son was poorly.....hope he feels better soon.....there’s a lot of sniffles and coughs here too........and people do not cover their mouth when doing so......drives us nuts!!!! No wonder folks catch stuff.........

Lynne....nice idea to have tomorrow off.......extending a vacation is always nice........hope your last work day today is a quick one........hope we can manage a quick hello sometime.......



Trying to decide whether to have a pool morning.......or not. 

Seems the repatriation flights are running a day behind at the moment.....folks supposed to be flying home last night are now going tonight, same with previous night. So we may have an extra night after all....not sure yet. I know we’ll be fine though with the hotel.......not much we can do about the flight........

Not sure if we’ll do HHN tonight.........done it so many nights now.....there are some fabulous houses, but overall it’s not the best year for us.....got bored with Killer Klowns, it’s just funny.......Ghostbusters is just funny too.....no interest in Stranger Things and US is alright.......Depths of Fear was just silly, but the layout was quite decent.........must do a review on mac’s HHN thread.........

I surprisingly enjoyed the House of 1000 Corpses....it didn’t depict anything we haven’t seen in a HHN house before.......and the scare zone is one of the best. 

But, I think we’ve seen it all now. 

Went to Vivo for dinner again last night.......sat at the bar which we prefer over a table in there........can highly recommend this place for food......it is so good........

Have a great Thursday........


----------



## RAPstar

Yay!!! I leave tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Disxuni

@Charade67 I want to, but I'm still thinking about it. It doesn't take long for it to get hot (to me) so thinking about whether it's worth it, or not to stop by for only a few hours before going back home, or just wait until it actually does cool down a little more so I can actually spend more time there.

@schumigirl What did you think of Universal's Monsters? I only saw a video, but I was surprised at how many legendary monsters they got involved with that house.

Also, morning @pattyw and @Lynne G, as well as all the other homies that haven't woken up yet!


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Robbie and Dix.  Sun is out, and setting a golden Autumn sky.  Will be ready for my lunchtime walk.

And yes, the sweater is on.  Too cool for me.  And wee, the retiring co-worker that has the best cheesecake making brother, has brought in quite an assortment of cheesecakes.  Why yes, that key lime one is calling my name, so perfect with the tea I am having.  It is a good morning!


----------



## Disxuni

Sweater weather _and _amazing cheesecake. *dreamy sigh*


----------



## macraven

Ugh.
Had to get up early for tests done 
I'm not the type to be somewhere at 7 am........

Then had to shuttle Mr Mac to a town 25 minutes from home to drop off his car due to a recall for a part.
Thought it would take until late afternoon but they called it was ready earlier than planned.

Another drive to drop him off to get his car.

I prefer only having to deal with one event per day, not two a day....
lol

It's hot here and still in the 90's
We need rain!
Sunday will be 95 still, so won't have an issue with hot weather in Orlando when I get there.

I hope to start my packing Saturday night.
What I forget to pack, I can always buy in florida

Hope all the homies are having a good week and everyone stays healthy!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay! Robbie has one more sleep!  Safe travels tomorrow.

Mac, hope your tests come back that you're doing well, and passed with flying colors.  And yay, for your 2 more night sleeps.  Saw on the news, heat waves for all the South.  Fine with me, as enjoy hot weather. At least with the high weather system over the Southern part of the country, at least until Tuesday, means no hurricane to worry about, and beautiful weather. 

I'm at 4 days, and 3 sleeps.  Woot! 

Enjoy seeing you're having fun, Patty.  Weather looks perfect.

And Schumi, yep, no need to fret, as great hotel you are staying at, and you will be home this coming week.  Will be very nice if I can catch a hello to you.  I'll be at SF for my first 3 nights.  So, up at the bar, you like, would be very easy for me.

Will be happy to also say hi to Robbie, Robo, Patty, and Mac.  Keisha, I think, too.  Sweet! 

Oh, and Dix, gotta get your Disney fix one of these days.  Just don't tour in the heat of the day. 

With that, a perfect, mostly sunny, warm lunchtime walk.  Almost did not want to come in, was so nice out. 

Ah, the tree is now in it's Fall color, a pretty browns and oranges.  Breeze too, so gently swaying tree. 

Have a joyful afternoon, homies.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> And, since I have to get ready for my Monday plane ride, decided to take off tomorrow, and start my holiday early.



Yay!  Nice to have a day to pack & prepare for your vacay!



schumigirl said:


> Went to Vivo for dinner again last night.......sat at the bar which we prefer over a table in there........can highly recommend this place for food......it is so good........



Where is Vivo? Sounds like a place to add to our to-do list!



RAPstar said:


> Yay!!! I leave tomorrow!!!!!



 NIce!!



macraven said:


> I hope to start my packing Saturday night.
> What I forget to pack, I can always buy in florida



 Hope your tests went well- and see ya soon!!



Lynne G said:


> Enjoy seeing you're having fun, Patty. Weather looks perfect.



Thanks! Galaxy Edge was awesome!!


Oga's was fun!





 and the weather is amazing! Little hotter and more humid today, but bright, bright sunshine!!


----------



## cam757

DS is feeling better today, which is a good thing because they miss so much of school with just being out for a day. Thanks for all of the well wishes!

Our 17th wedding anniversary is on Saturday so we will probably go out for a nice dinner, maybe a movie. No gift exchange unless your count the warm water (hot water heater) and clean floors (vacuum) purchased last weekend.Actually, we are going on a Caribbean cruise  with 3 other couples in December so that is our gift to each other. A week of grown-up fun!

More excitement with all the trip countdowns. Happy packing and safe travels to  Lynne, Mac, Rapstar and anyone I may have missed.  Have great trips!!




Charade67 said:


> Dh took his car to the body shop today. The car looked like it had deep scratches. It even felt like scratches. The guy at the body shop said nope, just tar damage. He cleaned off the car and didn’t charge Dh anything. Now we know where to go if we ever actually need body work.



Glad that the scratches turned out not to be malicious.  Very nice that they were able to repair it for free and now you know where to take your vehicle for body work.  Win Win. 



schumigirl said:


> Got our May flights rebooked with Virgin Atlantic........ tried to ignore the price.......



That is great news.  Good to get those details pinned down early.  Vivo is another place we haven't tried yet.  I love Italian so we will add it to our list for next trip.



Lynne G said:


> Cheers homies. Have a lovely morning and hope all are getting ready for a terrific Friday. Sending hugs and get well wishes. Some of those get well wishes go to Cam's DS too. Yeah, as soon as school starts, the sharing of sick bugs start. Hope he is feeling better.



Thanks so much. Yes, the germ sharing is in full force.  Luckily, he is feeling better today.



schumigirl said:


> Cam.....I missed reading your son was poorly.....hope he feels better soon.....there’s a lot of sniffles and coughs here too........and people do not cover their mouth when doing so......drives us nuts!!!! No wonder folks catch stuff.........



Thanks, DS is feeling better!! Uggh, I am right there with you.  If I see someone coughing in a grocery aisle, I do a quick about-face and head the other direction or hold my breath until I get far away



macraven said:


> It's hot here and still in the 90's
> We need rain!
> Sunday will be 95 still, so won't have an issue with hot weather in Orlando when I get there.



No rain here either.  Very dry and I don't think there is an end in sight.  I do like the warm weather but it is time for some rain.  Sounds like you are definitely on the go today. Hope things go well with your tests.


----------



## Disxuni

@macraven Hope your results turn out good. Also, you're a couple of days away!

@Lynne G Truth! It's just they have been doing a lot of construction at Epcot and MK in the parking lot area. So, I have a feeling walking there will be a breeze in the morning, but walking back I'm sure will feel differently, especially when it's warmer out.

@pattyw Thanks for sharing those photos. Looks amazing. Those drinks look good too.

@cam757 Glad your DS is feeling better. It's great that you got your anniversary to look forward to this weekend and a cruise in Dec!


----------



## macraven

Many thanks homies...


I see our thread made the dis daily updates.
Maybe we will see some newbies drop by!


----------



## Robo56

Good Thursday evening Sans family 






Pumpkin1172 said:


> Have Fun...any trip to those lands is great!!!!



My sister and I had a great time looking at the Batuu.....pretty incredible.




Charade67 said:


> If you ride Smuggler’s Run I hope you do better on the Falcon that I did.



Decided not to do Smuggler’s Run.....will wait and enjoy that with the family....looks awesome though.






Sue M said:


> So grateful I got to meet Patty & husband, Robo, and Monyklyn! We had a wonderful evening.



Sue was so nice meeting with you all. Hope your getting settled back home and planning your next trip.




cam757 said:


> DS is home sick with a cold. Too early in the school year for colds and absences.



Cam hope your son feels better soon.




Charade67 said:


> The guy at the body shop said nope, just tar damage. He cleaned off the car and didn’t charge Dh anything. Now we know where to go if we ever actually need body work.



Great to hear it was just tar and no major repair.




keishashadow said:


> food at finnegans decent and beer is cold. First HHN of season for us woot



Great pic of you and your Mr in the Byers living room.




pattyw said:


> Up early, early today!! We booked a room at the All Stars so that we can do EMH at the Studios!! Off to check out Star Wars land soon!



Great pic of you, Joe and Troy in Oga’s Cantina. My sister and I were at Batuu on Tuesday and we really in enjoyed ourselves. I built a R2 Droid and shipped it home.






















schumigirl said:


> Seems the repatriation flights are running a day behind at the moment.....folks supposed to be flying home last night are now going tonight, same with previous night. So we may have an extra night after all....not sure yet. I know we’ll be fine though with the hotel.......not much we can do about the flight........



On the bright side....Yeah....... to one more day of vacation if needed.




Lynne G said:


> I'm at 4 days, and 3 sleeps. Woot!



You will be here before you know it Lynne.....Yeah to another day off work.



pattyw said:


> Where is Vivo? Sounds like a place to add to our to-do list!



It’s in CityWalk.



Hugs and prayers for Tink. 


The weather has been ideal. I keep saying I can’t believe how nice it has been in the evening compared to my experiences with HHN in past.

Have done all the houses. Have enjoyed HHN every night so far.

Relaxed at pool today. Will go out and decide were to eat dinner lots of choices.

Had to get pic of my sons fav Star Wars character


----------



## Sue M

Well yesterday was boiling hot in Orlando, did last ride Minions then Diagon Alley. Took Hogwarts Express which took more time than what was posted. But the thought of walking to IOA to the back of the park was ugh. So hot. Heat got dialed up for my last day. I wanted to try the Fish & Chips at Hogsmead to compare with Diagon Alley. Verdict is- not as good.  I wanted to try single rider on Hagarids but line was closed. I think they were closing early. 

Then my new string bag backpack from Hard Rock broke. I was zipping up outside pouch and zipper pull came off in my hand. So now one more stop on the way back to HRH.  I didn’t ride  Forbidden Journey for fear I wouldn’t have enough time. 
I stopped at Jimmy Fallon in The Studios on the way back as it was a walk on every time we went, but not that day. The Gods were conspiring against me.  So continued on to Hard Rick store in City Walk to see about exchanging bag. All went well. And I continued on my walk back to HRH. 

Some last thoughts, I enjoyed HRH.  Room was very comfy, and our view was great of the pool and Rip Rocket. Could even see Hogsmeade Castle in the distance.  
Nice food options with 2 restaurants plus Beachclub and a quick service place downstairs. 
Pool area is nice and has a great slide.  And location, location, location!  Steps away from the Studios. 

Pattyw we ate at Vivo. Very nice. 

Charade glad car wasn’t keyed!  

Lynne won’t be long now. Mac too.  Rapstar tomorrow!  Yay. 

Pumpkin snow?  That’s just so wrong.  Guess our rain is your snow as it moves east across the Rockies.


----------



## Sue M

Robo56 said:


> Good Thursday evening Sans family
> 
> 
> View attachment 439161
> 
> 
> 
> My sister and I had a great time looking at the Batuu.....pretty incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided not to do Smuggler’s Run.....will wait and enjoy that with the family....looks awesome though.
> 
> View attachment 439169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue was so nice meeting with you all. Hope your getting settled back home and planning your next trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cam hope your son feels better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear it was just tar and no major repair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pic of you and your Mr in the Byers living room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pic of you, Joe and Troy in Oga’s Cantina. My sister and I were at Batuu on Tuesday and we really in enjoyed ourselves. I built a R2 Droid and shipped it home.
> 
> View attachment 439167
> 
> View attachment 439168
> 
> View attachment 439170
> 
> View attachment 439171
> 
> View attachment 439172
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 439173
> 
> View attachment 439174
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the bright side....Yeah....... to one more day of vacation if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will be here before you know it Lynne.....Yeah to another day off work.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s in CityWalk.
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs and prayers for Tink.
> 
> 
> The weather has been ideal. I keep saying I can’t believe how nice it has been in the evening compared to my experiences with HHN in past.
> 
> Have done all the houses. Have enjoyed HHN every night so far.
> 
> Relaxed at pool today. Will go out and decide were to eat dinner lots of choices.
> 
> Had to get pic of my sons fav Star Wars character
> 
> View attachment 439175


Great pics!


----------



## Robo56

A few HHN pics

House of a 1000 Corpses


Depths of Fear




Nightingales Blood Pit






Universal Monsters


Yeti


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> It’s in CityWalk.



Thanks, Robo! We don't venture far in City Walk!



Robo56 said:


> Had to get pic of my sons fav Star Wars character



Nice! And nice pics of the Storm Troopers.  We didn't see any today!



Sue M said:


> Pattyw we ate at Vivo. Very nice.



Thanks, Sue!! Joe and I had a fun time with you both times we met!   



Sue M said:


> I enjoyed HRH



Yay!! Me too!


----------



## Robo56

Sue M said:


> Well yesterday was boiling hot in Orlando




Yep.....hot during the day, but nice in evening so far.  

Need to get scootin.


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> A few HHN pics
> 
> House of a 1000 Corpses
> View attachment 439176
> 
> Depths of Fear
> View attachment 439186
> 
> View attachment 439177
> 
> Nightingales Blood Pit
> View attachment 439179
> 
> View attachment 439181
> 
> View attachment 439182
> 
> Universal Monsters
> View attachment 439183
> 
> Yeti
> View attachment 439185
> 
> View attachment 439184



Great pics! We won't be doing HHN until Saturday- thx for the preview!!


----------



## macraven

SueM
So nice you were able to exchange your HR sling bag.

Sounds like your vacation was fabulous!

Time to start planning another one......


----------



## schumigirl

Disxuni......Classic Monsters is one of the best houses this year. 

Cam........glad your boy is doing better.........anniversary cruise sounds lovely.......hope you enjoy Saturday night, sounds lovely. 
I’m not fond of Italian restaurants in general, but Vivo is very good. Tom had the meatballs last night, slightly under seasoned for us......but still good. I’d recommend it for dinner to anyone.

Robo, nice pics.........I wish I liked SW.....but nothing in it interests me at all.......and seems this one isn’t impressing folks overall.......they should have focused on the original movies. 



Had a lovely day today......lazy morning, did some shopping for gifts for a few folks here, then into the park, did a few rides, then met Janet and her mister for lunch in Confisco Grill. The afternoon flew past.........we chatted the day away! And food was good too. 

It was hot and humid again today......little cooler tonight again....got some food to takeout of Strong Water and watched a movie in our suite.........we were whooped........will be in bed soon.....

Again, not sure of plans tomorrow......


----------



## keishashadow

Speaking of
lunch

got 5 houses done in front yesterday, bsck in room by 9 am

today did 7 houses, have seen all at least once. Did thewater show (grrreat!) and bopped round Diagon alley at bit.returned to from before 10:30 pm

it’s hot & humid, crowds are lower than what Ive seen in past a week later.

haven’t ridden a single attraction, just head to one of the scare zones as they’ve been releasing guests early this year, both nights between 5 :10 & 5:20.

Fun playing in the scarezones which were much improved tonight


----------



## schumigirl

Yay........our lunch picture.....I like the second picture too.....lol......I have a couple of Tom there too.......I really like that scare zone. Yes, catching up for lunch and chatting was just lovely.......glad you got to do so many houses last night, didn’t seem to be too busy. Yes, the water show is good. 

My least favourites are Stranger Things and Depths of Fear......Killer Klowns has gone from second bottom! 



Friday today.........no idea if we’re going in the parks today, think we might..........

Have a good one.........


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh so many awesome pictures from Patty, Robo and now Keisha.   Thank you all for posting.

 We have the best thread on the  Dis!  The SANS rocks!

Grr, those coughing around the office, now I have a tickle in throat and runny nose.  You can bet, drugs taken since early yesterday.  No way do I need any sickness now.  

Yay, that Robo got a new bag without issue, and are having fun at all the parks.

Cam, glad to hear DS is feeling better, and a very happy anniversary. Great way to celebrate with a weekend dinner and a coming up cruise.

Schumi,your day sounds perfect. Nice you were able to shop and get some park time in, including a nice lunch with Keisha.

Me, soon to take a hot shower, a good long one. Hoping that steamy air will feel as good as the hot water. Then off to pick up little one. Seems that largest mall has got her attention again, as has stores that are only found there, and not in any of the other area malls. She has an eye on a watch that she has wanted, and when I caught her wearing my watch the other weekend, and demanded she get her own one, so I guess a new watch will be one of our purchases.

So, as I need that shower now, and a holler to see if older one is up, as I think he is leaving for his one morning class, that I am pretty sure has not been cancelled, Happy Friday!


and yep,



oh yes, we get two more lazy mornings.  (Well, many more for me, after that very early morning wake up. )

And hope every homie has a fantastic Friday.  

 Bye.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne don’t breathe, deeply!

up to head to the ahem dark side. Star Wars is calling a bit too loudly to the mr lol

not sure we will have enough steam left for HHN tonight tho at this point

ps the pizza fries are all that nom!


----------



## Disxuni

@Robo56 Amazing photos!

I love seeing posts with photos from all of you. It helps with living vicariously through you guys, especially when it's things I haven't gotten to see yet, or won't be able to see.

@Sue M your comments about the weather are scaring me off. 

However, I think I might go to Disney still tomorrow, but at least get PPF, HM, and Pirates out of my system before leaving the park. I think the weather will not be too hot by the time I'm done conquering those three.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday. I got to sleep in this morning which was so nice. I have a doctor appointment this afternoon and then tonight dh and I are going out to celebrate our anniversary. It's not actually until Monday, but tonight was the best night for us to go out. I'm a little concerned. Dh got us reservations at what used to be the best restaurant in town. The problem is that the last 2 times we went there the service was super slow and the food wasn't as good as it used to be. Dh wants to give them one more chance. I wanted to go to a different restaurant. Maybe it will be better tonight. We'll see. 




Lynne G said:


> And, since I have to get ready for my Monday plane ride, decided to take off tomorrow, and start my holiday early.


Good plan.  



RAPstar said:


> Yay!!! I leave tomorrow!!!!!


 Safe travels. 



macraven said:


> Had to get up early for tests done
> I'm not the type to be somewhere at 7 am........


 Ugh, neither am I. Hope all goes well with the tests. 



pattyw said:


> Thanks! Galaxy Edge was awesome!!


 Glad you enjoyed it. Great pictures. We didn't go into Oga's when we were at DL. Maybe when we go back to WDW.



cam757 said:


> DS is feeling better today,


Great news, 



cam757 said:


> Our 17th wedding anniversary is on Saturday so we will probably go out for a nice dinner, maybe a movie.


Happy anniversary. Our 24th is Monday. 



Robo56 said:


> Decided not to do Smuggler’s Run.....will wait and enjoy that with the family....looks awesome though.


We enjoyed it even though were so terrible at it. 



Sue M said:


> Then my new string bag backpack from Hard Rock broke.





Sue M said:


> So continued on to Hard Rick store in City Walk to see about exchanging bag. All went well.


 Good that you were able to exchange it with no problems. 



Sue M said:


> Some last thoughts, I enjoyed HRH. Room was very comfy, and our view was great of the pool and Rip Rocket. Could even see Hogsmeade Castle in the distance.
> Nice food options with 2 restaurants plus Beachclub and a quick service place downstairs.
> Pool area is nice and has a great slide. And location, location, location! Steps away from the Studios.


 This is good to hear. Dh wants to stay there the next time we have a Universal trip. 



Lynne G said:


> Grr, those coughing around the office, now I have a tickle in throat and runny nose. You can bet, drugs taken since early yesterday. No way do I need any sickness now.


 Oh no.  Sending extra well wishes to you. 

Guess I should start doing something productive for today. There's always laundry. 
I have my own little countdown now. B will be home in 5 days for fall break. We are all looking forward to our little Williamsburg trip next weekend.


----------



## Robo56

Good Friday afternoon everyone.







schumigirl said:


> Robo, nice pics.........I wish I liked SW.....but nothing in it interests me at all.......and seems this one isn’t impressing folks overall.......they should have focused on the original movies.



My son is a big Star Wars fan......I get lost in all the prequels etc.  I liked the first 3 which if I remember correctly are actually now considered 4,5,6. After some research on youtube did a bit of Christmas shopping while I was at Batuu. Was nice to see.




keishashadow said:


> Speaking of
> lunch



Great picture of the happy couples.




Lynne G said:


> Yay, that Robo got a new bag without issue, and are having fun at all the parks.



That was Sue who was able to get her bag replaced. Universal is very good about replacing their products. I will admit to a little purse shopping while I have  been here though 




Lynne G said:


> Ooh so many awesome pictures from Patty, Robo and now Keisha. Thank you all for posting.



Your welcome Lynne.




Lynne G said:


> Grr, those coughing around the office, now I have a tickle in throat and runny nose. You can bet, drugs taken since early yesterday. No way do I need any sickness now.





Disxuni said:


> Amazing photos!
> 
> I love seeing posts with photos from all of you. It helps with living vicariously through you guys, especially when it's things I haven't gotten to see yet, or won't be able to see.



I remember you saying you were enjoying HHN pics. Will post more with my report on houses after the event.


Have great news to share....I’am a great aunt again today. My niece had a beautiful baby boy this morning. He is so pretty and tiny.







Had dinner at Finnegan’s last night.  Was sitting by window and zombie came up and was knocking on window, was hilarious .

Lounged by pool today.

Going to take quick nap then try and catch dark Arts show in Hogsmeade this evening.

Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

94F here in Orlando.......

Didn’t go to the parks after all.....went to Cocoa Village (beautiful) and then onto Cocoa Beach.......lovely little breeze there. 

May do a little HHN tonight after wherever we decide to go for dinner......up to Club Lounge first to enjoy a glass of wine and chill out....

Have a great Friday........

Congrats on the news Robo........


----------



## Disxuni

@Robo56 Congratulations on being a great aunt again!



Also, sounds like you had fun. That happened to me at HHN once. Only it wasn't a knock at the window, it was a "vampire" licking the glass door. A little too extra for me. I laughed, because it looked so ridiculous.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Doing a quick Friday Afternoon stop in.  

Hoping to get some thing done around the house this weekend.  It's the perfect weekend to just stay inside and putz in the house.  



macraven said:


> What I forget to pack, I can always buy in florida



We always say " as long as we have a passport and a credit card...we can get whatever we need once we are there.  "



cam757 said:


> No gift exchange unless your count the warm water (hot water heater) and clean floors (vacuum) purchased last weekend.Actually, we are going on a Caribbean cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with 3 other couples in December so that is our gift to each other. A week of grown-up fun!


hahahaha...I love that.   What a great anniversary present!!!!  My motto is...don't get me " things " to cook or clean for a present unless I ask for it!!!!!  Like I want a present to cook or clean...seriously...that's NOT a gift.  Here's a vacum so you can clean the house!!!!!  NOPE!!!!! lol  


schumigirl said:


> Had a lovely day today......lazy morning, did some shopping for gifts for a few folks here, then into the park, did a few rides, then met Janet and her mister for lunch in Confisco Grill. The afternoon flew past.........we chatted the day away! And food was good too.


Sounds like it was a wonderful day!!!!!  



schumigirl said:


> Friday today.........no idea if we’re going in the parks today, think we might..........


I love days like those.  The choices are always harder when on holidays 



Lynne G said:


> Grr, those coughing around the office, now I have a tickle in throat and runny nose. You can bet, drugs taken since early yesterday. No way do I need any sickness now.



I sure hope you don't get too sick....Lots of vitamin C



Disxuni said:


> However, I think I might go to Disney still tomorrow,



I wish I could just pick up at the last moment and make a quick day trip to see Disney.  Have a great time!!!!!



Charade67 said:


> dh and I are going out to celebrate our anniversary. It's not actually until Monday, but tonight was the best night for us to go out.


Happy Anniversary!!!!  If the meal turns out to be a bust...just think...you didn't have to plan, prep, cook or clean up from it.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Disxuni said:


> @Robo56 Congratulations on being a great aunt again!
> 
> View attachment 439424
> 
> Also, sounds like you had fun. That happened to me at HHN once. Only it wasn't a knock at the window, it was a "vampire" licking the glass door. A little too extra for me. I laughed, because it looked so ridiculous.



Yes, that would look a little ridiculous........but funny! 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> We always say " as long as we have a passport and a credit card...we can get whatever we need once we are there.  "
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!!!



That’s our motto too....we’ve travelled to enough countries around the world to know we can get what we need when we’re there, we never worry about what we may have forgotten.............but without a passport and credit card......you’re sunk!!! And going nowhere......yes, love the relaxation of choosing every day what we do.......you have a great day too.......



This lounge is too relaxing.........I’m so much at home here........and they pour me wine.......definitely home from home........


----------



## Charade67

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy Anniversary!!!! If the meal turns out to be a bust...just think...you didn't have to plan, prep, cook or clean up from it.


A good way of looking at it. 

Robo - I forgot to comment on your Star Wars Pictures earlier. Great photos. When I went we had night reservations. I would love to see it in the daylight too. 


Passports.....sadly, I do not have one because I’ve never been out of the country. Maybe someday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Little one just wanted to shop, so dinner with older one.  Pasta, salads.  Easy, and filling.  And yes, she got a watch, and loves it.  And a few more things.  Me, not much, a cute shirt and lounge pants.  

Both kids asked if I was packed yet.  Um, Sunday afternoon or evening activity.  Though did promise the men I would do a large grocery shopping trip.  That most likely will be Sunday morning’s activity.

Very nice it is a Friday.


Yep, lots of drugs, liquids and hope this is a very quick bug.  Thanks for all the well wishes.  Sleep early for me, I bet.

Have a nice Anniversary dinner, Charade, and Happy Anniversary!


----------



## RAPstar

I'm here, I'm queer, and I don't want any more bears!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, and congratulations to Robo and her niece.  Hope mother and son are well, and lots of happiness to the whole family.  

Yay, RAPstar is here.  Hope safe travels and park fun.  Will try to say hello to ya on Monday.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade a very Happy anniversary!

Lynne I guess better sick now than on trip. I swear by mucinex.

I’m pretty sure be eating another helping of these before we leave

So much fun at mgm. Wound up staying all day & skipped HHN tonight


----------



## macraven

Charade, hope it was a great evening celebrating your anniversary!
And hope the food at the place was delicious

Lynne, get over being sick, you have a plane to catch on Monday.

Nice looking drink Keisha!
Are you tired of walking yet?  You got all the houses done now and share tips on them to me.
Have fun at on your tour tomorrow.

Rapstar, red is your color
Simpsons rule!

And to all the homies hope all have a great weekend!!


----------



## Lynne G

When Mac wakes up tomorrow, she will be enjoying the parks later that day.  Safe travels.  
Yeah, every time I think I will not have to get up early, DH gets me up.  At least it was at 5 this morning.  Thankfully, he’s left about 1/2 hour ago.  Time for my tea and left over eggs with some toast.  He had tomatoes with his eggs, but not me, and we both had ketchup.

Finished two loads of wash.  Cool out, and will be another nice day, but did not hang out.

Throat still a bit sore, but at least the tissue box is not needed as much. Yeah, I hate to be sick, and no fun when I really want to have fun. No fever, so I am hoping I am well by Monday morning. And extra hope there are no sick people on my flight.

Yay, those fries are calling my name, Keisha.  Nom.  And yay, for having so much fun, feeling that force to stay in that other Studios, fighting in the Stars, and not enjoying the scary last night.  I bet some more park fun today.  Which one or ones?

Hope Charade had a nice anniversary dinner, and found a good place to eat, and not the one you were not happy to try a third time.

Ah, checked the freezer to see how much I need to buy, and ooh an ice cream treat.  Goes well with tea? Yes.

Time to see who is playing soccer, cooking or fixing up a home.   Later homies.

It is indeed a Saturday!   Super size it, and have a swell time today.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.......glad you’re feeling better.......Tom picked up a little cold few days ago......sore throat that sort of thing, but still felt ok.....hope yours clears up as fast. 

Mac.....enjoy your weekend too and have a safe flight down tomorrow......

Keisha.......I am NOT showing those pics to Tom.......he may want to go......lol..........why is it getting such poor reviews overall?? So many aren’t impressed........I’ll never see it anyway........you know me.....no interest in it at all........have fun!!!


Already done a load of laundry......about to go back down and get it out of dryer. Far too early........but, no plans yet today just know we won’t be doing horror nights tonight.......we like to avoid Saturdays.......and we’ve been a lot now. Think we’ve seen it all........

Have a great Saturday...........


----------



## macraven

Lynne, was the ketchup for your eggs or toast?


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Nothing much going on here today. Dh is going to the football game tonight. I’ll have to find something to amuse myself. 

I’ve been watching the weather for Williamsburg for Friday.  Each time I look the forecast has changed. Mid 70s, high 80s, rain, no rain.  Ugh. 

We did end up going to the restaurant that I didn’t want to go to. Thankfully things were much better this time. The service was much faster (last time we were there for 3 hours) and my steak was perfect. They had also made ome small changes to the menu which were good. 

Well wishes for Lynne and Tom. Hope whatever you have is minor and does not affect your vacation plans. 

Safe travels for Mac.


----------



## Sue M

Pattyw thanks, it was nice meeting you both.

Robo, yes we enjoyed the evening temps too!  And a few days when it “cooled down” with nice breeze.
congrats on newest member of the family!  

Disxumi usually I’m back at hotel for a pool break mid day to avoid the worst of the heat!  But as it was my last day & airport pick up at 4:00, no pool break for me that day.

Lynne hope you aren’t sick for your vacay!  

Charade Happy Anniversary!  Hope the restaurant didn’t disappoint.

Keishashadow  I still think of it as MGM too, lol. I loved GE at DL, but Olga’s was a one & done for us.  I had 2 res for 2 different days. I ended up canceling the last res.  We were squished in the bar area like sardines, and when waitress told us where to stand we had to stand behind people to wait for them to leave. Not impressed. 
Great lunch pic of you, Schumi & the Mr’s. The Pizza Fries look so good. Now wish I got them!

Schumi we love Cocoa Beach, strolling down the pier. My daughters enjoy taking surf lessons from RonJons. A couple of trips we booked a 2 night stay pre Orlando. And sometimes we go to the gulf coast. I think that’s my fav.

Disxuni Vampire licking the glass?  That would send me over the edge!  Lol. HHN definitely not for me.  I decided to be brave and watched the season premiere of Evil. Let out a scream, ugh. Husband came into the room to see if I was ok.  So embarrassing.

Pumpkin any snow?  Yup, so true.  Husband always asks me before I leave the house- Passport, tickets, cards, and now phone!  A couple of years ago I left without my cell phone. He had to Fed x it to me. I phoned from the airport on daughters phone. Thankful she had hers.
lol, I agree, don’t get me a “present” that has anything to do with cooking or cleaning.  

Rapstar yay you’re there!

Robo yup that was me with the bag!  Got it at the Hard Rock store. No problem returning without receipt. I was worried they would need it, and all my receipts were packed in my luggage incase customs wanted to see them.  I may have been able to return to the store in our hotel, but since I bought it at the City Walk store I went there in case there was a problem.

Today is sunny, will be for the weekend till Tuesday. Then nothing but rain for days. Not our typical Sept at all. Usually dry, and lovely temps. 
Today going to an afternoon children’s birthday party.  Our close friends daughters children.  It’s going to be in the backyard. Temp today is only 61F. I’m used to 90’s and afraid I’m going to freeze!  I plan on wearing a sweater and down vest 
Tomorrow my ex neighbour is in town visiting her mom.  She now lives in Calgary and is stopping by for afternoon visit before her flight back.


----------



## Disxuni

Yes, @schumigirl and @Sue M a little bit extra, but it was definitely an interesting sight to see. I was surprised they didn't come in, as before I came in I saw a couple of them leaving. So, I was surprised with how many who were trying to scare me through the glass that one of them didn't come inside to see me personally. But I guess they'd rather have someone to scare than someone who'd laugh at them.

@RAPstar You're going to have a blast! Also, @macraven, @Lynne G, and anyone else, safe travels for you guys!

Just came home from the Orlando Science Center. I decided to do that instead of Disney as I found out they had a new AI exhibit and I never personally been to that museum before and heard good things about it and thought I'd give it a try. Also, did a VR flight which was awesome too.


----------



## macraven

So far I got the suitcase out of the closet....
Will make dinner and clean the kitchen before I pack.

Mentally made a list so can get the job done.
I leave in 12 hours.

I will be checking in on my iphone while I'm at the Darkside.
Got glasses so it will make reading the small print on the phone so much easier.

You all have a great weekend !

Maybe some day we could all be at UO at the same time.
Wouldn't that be awesome!


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> I will be checking in on my iphone while I'm at the Darkside.
> Got glasses so it will make reading the small print on the phone so much easier.


I'm the opposite. I have to take my glasses off to read small print. 

I just sat on hold with a company's customer service line just to have the call drop after about 10 minutes. I called back and got a message stating that their office was now closed. The message also stated the the office hours ended at 6:00 pm eastern time on Saturdays. It was only 5:34. I just sent them an email to complain.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, suitcase is now out.  Cleared out my backpack from our summer trip.  Fond memories, and getting that mental checking too, Mac.  By the time I wake up, well around then, I can see my boarding pass.  Paid for not having to ensure I check in 24 hours before.  

Woot! to Mac leaving soon. And most of the ketchup was for the eggs. Rye toast gets butter or cream cheese.

Decided pizza for dinner. Not in the mood to cook, and it is so muggy out, a hot kitchen was not was I was in the mood for.

Just chilling.

Dix sounded like he had fun today. Tried to get my kids there, but we never seem to end up there.

Charade, hope the weather holds for you when you go with B. Nice she can come home for Fall break. I asked little one if they have a Fall break, but no, but she thought the whole week of Thanksgiving off, was the Fall break. She will be home most of that time, though she said the school would be open over that holiday break, but all had to be off campus by end of final week.

Hope Robbie got there safe and sound.
Sue, glad you were the one that got the new bag.  Hopefully, you are planning another trip.


----------



## Sue M

Woohoo. Lynne and Mac have suitcases out!  Very exciting. 
My suitcases are out, for very different reasons! I need to finish unpacking 
But tomorrow have to bake something and clean the house before my company comes over early afternoon. So maybe Monday I’ll unpack!

Kids birthday party was fun. I didn’t end up freezing lol. The day was beautiful and sunny. I found a nice sunny patch in the backyard to sit in. Even took off my down vest!  Was lovely seeing everyone. I’ve known those girls since they were little (similar ages to my girls) and they are like daughters to me.


----------



## keishashadow

Happy trails to Mac & Lynne. See you Soon.  





macraven said:


> Nice looking drink Keisha!
> Are you tired of walking yet? You got all the houses done now and share tips on them to me.
> Have fun at on your tour tomorrow.


My feet fell off the first day lol. Even the mr said his were sore today. 8-10 miles per day will do that

I make it a point to not tell experts how to get their game on 


Lynne G said:


> Yay, those fries are calling my name, Keisha. Nom. And yay, for having so much fun, feeling that force to stay in that other Studios, fighting in the Stars, and not enjoying the scary last night. I bet some more park fun today. Which one or ones?


Today was our 6 house behind the scenes tour at u.  Awesome!


schumigirl said:


> Keisha.......I am NOT showing those pics to Tom.......he may want to go......lol..........why is it getting such poor reviews overall?? So many aren’t impressed........I’ll never see it anyway........you know me.....no interest in it at all........have fun!!!


Crowded & expensive come to mind as good suspects. It’s all done really well. Think once things settle down it will be more enjoyable. I compare it to Hagrids coaster  want to do both but won’t invest more than 20 min waiting in line


Charade67 said:


> I’ve been watching the weather for Williamsburg for Friday. Each time I look the forecast has changed. Mid 70s, high 80s, rain, no rain. Ugh.


It’s been crazy hot & humid every time we’ve been to willismsburg





Sue M said:


> Keishashadow I still think of it as MGM too, lol. I loved GE at DL, but Olga’s was a one & done for us. I had 2 res for 2 different days. I ended up canceling the last res. We were squished in the bar area like sardines, and when waitress told us where to stand we had to stand behind people to wait for them to leave. Not impressed.
> Great lunch pic of you, Schumi & the Mr’s. The Pizza Fries look so good. Now wish I got them!


Lol I read several accounts the fries were lacking. Glad I tried them


macraven said:


> Maybe some day we could all be at UO at the same time.
> Wouldn't that be awesome!


Hmmm maybe, or akin to the love bugs Hahaha jk. Disney polluted with them. Haven’t seen one at U

so seriously loved today’s tour! Will post some pics after I grab from other phone. For some reason iCloud not set up right

our ‘fancy’ dinner at Charley’s steakhouse was so good tonight!  Odd the pics decided to post sideways lol crab cakes had no discernible filler, huge lumps of lobster in my bisque, filets were perfect & I do enjoys a flambé!  The included three glasses of wine went down smoothly...even tho they didn’t taste like my usual kool aid line preference


----------



## Lynne G

Yum, enjoy those food pictures.  Sounded like a great day, Keisha. Fun to see the houses with the lights on.  

He He, mom, did you see that lightning?  Why yes I did.  Impressive lightning show from the radar blob of thunderstorms that came over us, around 9 last night.  But as all quick, random storm cells, they tend to move fast, and by less than 1/2 hour later, all was quiet again.  I am hoping it removed some of that very sticky humid air we had before it arrived.  

And, so appropriately, it is a sunny Sunday. The rain chances are none today, and a pretty sunlit morning, with the clouds making the rest of the day, overcast. 80 is the high, and weather guy on the screen said, another great start to our first weekend of Fall.

So, boarding pass is on my phone, ready for tomorrow.  Safe fight for Mac.  See ya soon, as in tomorrow, and hope you are there shortly.

Sue, nice the party went well, and warm enough you were not cold.  And don’t work too hard getting ready.  Enjoy the company coming on Monday.

with that, a quiet house, a cup of tea, and the remote, means a lovely Sunday for me.

Have a super fun Sunday, homies.



And yeah,


----------



## keishashadow

Shopping this am. Mr picked out early Xmas present for me yea!  I love the print having walrus from Alice & monstro featured. Mickey Ds, is calling then onto MK


----------



## Lynne G

Fun looking purse, Keisha.  Will make a nice Xmas present.  Ha, my DH would do the same. LOL

Hot, even though not as humid.  Sitting in the car, waiting in line for gas.  Did a huge grocery run, so will be ready for home soon.  See if clothes dried in the dryer, and then have to help my DBro clean out his house, some.  It was a family call to help, as they are moving to another house at the middle of this week.  Then, I guess I will pack.  Maybe not.  Will be packed up hopefully by the end of the day.   Busy Sunday.


----------



## RAPstar

This jacket is the only major souvenir I HAD to have so I can basically go home right now lol


----------



## Disxuni

Today is traveling day for @macraven and tomorrow it's @Lynne G (you did say Monday, right? )! I'm sure the anticipation is raising!

Cool duds @RAPstar! Kind of jelly of the jacket. Reminds me of vintage Disney patches which I'm sure might be the point with their design. Personally in terms of collecting anything, vintage is my preference. I find it more fascinating and there is history behind it. Also, that's a cute little bag @keishashadow. He has good taste for you.

Nothing exciting happened for me today, but I see for you guys there seems to be plenty that have gone on today!


----------



## Squirlz

So last Saturday we were preparing to leave RPR for our flight home.  We were sitting on the big benches by the front door as I attempted to summon a Lyft.  I was frazzled as it needed me to enter my CC info all over again and I was worried about time.

A gentleman approached and asked if we were headed to the airport and I said Yes I'm calling a Lyft.  He asked how much do they want?  I told him $40 and he said I'll take you for 20.  He was a legit shuttle bus driver so we said sure and he loaded us up.

Too good to be true right?

At the second light I said "Wait...I did say we were going to Sanford, right?"

No, I hadn't.

He was not permitted to drive to SFB so he had to turn around and take us back.  Many apologies on both sides.


----------



## Lynne G

That’s a awful way to end your trip, Squirlz.  Hope you did get to the airport via Lyft, or other, in a timely manner.

Well, all I can say, is my DBro better be happy, as the whole family in cleaned out vehicles, move some of his house, as it took most of the day. We all quit at 7:30 tonight. Buggy out and tired. I took a long shower, first because it was so hot today. hauling all that stuff, and second, I know my mussels will be sore tomorrow. Worse part, he is no where near done, and his old house has to be swept clean by Friday afternoon. Lots of hands needed this week, well and a caravan of vehicles, with lots of room. Good thing my DH and another DBro, both have pick up trucks. And me and my DSis have SUVs, that we can put our back seats down flat. 

Am I packed?  doing it now.  And if I have to tell my DH when the alarm goes off one more time.  Yeah, two hours earlier then our normal wake up time.  Good thing he does not mind the drive, as after he drops me off, will be just enough time to get back to the train station to catch his usual train.  Our trains do not go to the airport until 6:30.  At that time, I will be almost an hour in the air.   Will take the train home though, as easiest on a Friday dinner time arrival.  Darn SW changed my late flight, which I would have had a pick up, to a mid afternoon one.  Another annoyance with the change in flight times.  No change in the one tomorrow, so a full day to enjoy, when I arrive.  

Time to finish packing. Then I am relaxing. If I forget something, there are stores I can find what I forgot.

And a hehe, while both kids asked me to bring back an HHN shirt, only little one wants me to send her a picture of it before I buy.  Hopefully they both will like my choice.  

And yes, Dix, I leave tomorrow.


----------



## Charade67

Where did the day go? I didn’t do much of anything, but the day seemed to zoom by.
I still have no idea what the weather will be like on Friday. I guess I will just wait until Thursday to decide what to wear and pack.

Lynne - B’s fall break is only Thursday and Friday, but it’s nice to have a little break in the routine. Safe travels tomorrow.


Keisha - Cute bag!


Cool jacket Rapstar. 

Almost 10:00. I guess I should get ready for bed. The NP I see recommended I try some time release melatonin to help with my sleep issues. I bought some tonight. Her’s hoping it works.


----------



## Squirlz

@Lynne G  it was inconsequential in the long run  Just a funny story now.

What was worse was the Pre TSA at SFB.  The marked line was a dead end that took us back to the normal line that now put us behind the couple with babies and all their stuff that had been behind us.  Then after waiting for them they just gave us a placard the said Pre TSA that meant nothing!  They still made us take out our liquids, our electronics, remove our belts...everything I kept reminding them we had PAID to not have to do!  No reaction, and of course you don't want to push it.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope Charade is sound asleep now. 

That’s an awful story ending too, Squirlz. I was glad today. Huge line, pre-check, waited for 2 people, one of which left his wallet, so faster for me.

Enjoying a cup of coffee, and waiting to board.   And no, DH the car did not have its AC on.  Yeah, cool morning, so pants, but no jacket. 

Have a happy Monday.  And Mac, I have something for ya, ditto to Schumi and Robo and Patty and Robbie.


----------



## Lynne G

Arrived, need to change into shorts.

And I did not forget something for Keisha, oops.


----------



## Lynne G

Nice start to day.  First bag out, room ready.  Bit of traffic, and choosing my car.  Walk from parking garage kinda long, but hey, I am here, boat is coming, and will meet up to say goodbye to Patty and Joe.


----------



## Disxuni

That was fast, @Lynne G! Well, good morning to all the homies in the area and those that are traveling. I'm sorry about your experience @Squirlz. 

Nothing that exciting again, as for today it's just work, work, work, work, work.


----------



## macraven

I missed the morning party!
The tour pace last night was fast and could not get to sleep until later than planned 
Now I’m awake the feet still are sore 

I’ll catch you later Lynne 
Sorry I missed you patty but hope you have a great flight back home 

I’m aiming to hit the parks at noon 

I have never had such a fast pace tour before last night
Hit all the houses and scare zones and 2 food breaks at LaBamba  including bars 
Watched walking dead encore before I fell asleep this morning 

But it was a great way to see hhn
My next tour is the UTH but that walking will be slower 

Hope all are doing fine!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne - nice pic, welcome home. Sounds like u will need a rest after all that hassle

squirelz have found that all costs considered (inc transportation to Orlando/higher rental car rates & the longer haul) it’s usually a wash to fly into MCO.    That taking into account the free military bags   Doesn’t help that every single time we’ve flown Allegiant there’s been an equipment delay issue.

Sanford has had just one sec line every time we’ve rolled thru it. What kills me is their international area looks amazing, huge duty free shop area etc but told it was off limits  

 LBE we used this trip even smaller, same system of the card for precheck but didn’t have to remove anything from bags etc  


Morning all. MK & Epcot for a bit, then Ice cream and BW busker watching time last night made for fill day. Pool first then back to Epcot on tap today 

nice view for standard room here, always wonder what’s lurking in the water tho


----------



## Squirlz

keishashadow said:


> Lynne - nice pic, welcome home. Sounds like u will need a rest after all that hassle
> 
> squirelz have found that all costs considered (inc transportation to Orlando/higher rental car rates & the longer haul) it’s usually a wash to fly into MCO.    That taking into account the free military bags   Doesn’t help that every single time we’ve flown Allegiant there’s been an equipment delay issue.
> 
> Sanford has had just one sec line every time we’ve rolled thru it. What kills me is their international area looks amazing, huge duty free shop area etc but told it was off limits
> 
> LBE we used this trip even smaller, same system of the card for precheck but didn’t have to remove anything from bags etc
> 
> 
> Morning all. MK & Epcot for a bit, then Ice cream and BW busker watching time last night made for fill day. Pool first then back to Epcot on tap today
> 
> nice view for standard room here, always wonder what’s lurking in the water tho
> View attachment 440185


I used to be able to get cheap direct Southwest flights into MCO, but no longer.  Sanford works for us because I can get a direct flight out of a smaller nearby airport.  Then I rent a car from Avis and go to Leesburg to see my Mom.  Next day drive on down to RPR, unload and give them the keys.


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Happy trails to Mac & Lynne. See you Soon.
> My feet fell off the first day lol. Even the mr said his were sore today. 8-10 miles per day will do that
> 
> I make it a point to not tell experts how to get their game on
> 
> Today was our 6 house behind the scenes tour at u.  Awesome!
> 
> Crowded & expensive come to mind as good suspects. It’s all done really well. Think once things settle down it will be more enjoyable. I compare it to Hagrids coaster  want to do both but won’t invest more than 20 min waiting in line
> 
> It’s been crazy hot & humid every time we’ve been to willismsburg
> Lol I read several accounts the fries were lacking. Glad I tried them
> 
> Hmmm maybe, or akin to the love bugs Hahaha jk. Disney polluted with them. Haven’t seen one at U
> 
> so seriously loved today’s tour! Will post some pics after I grab from other phone. For some reason iCloud not set up right
> 
> our ‘fancy’ dinner at Charley’s steakhouse was so good tonight!  Odd the pics decided to post sideways lol crab cakes had no discernible filler, huge lumps of lobster in my bisque, filets were perfect & I do enjoys a flambé!  The included three glasses of wine went down smoothly...even tho they didn’t taste like my usual kool aid line preference
> View attachment 439813View attachment 439814View attachment 439815View attachment 439816View attachment 439817


i saw the bugs at UA but not bad.  Wow, that dinner looks wonderful!



keishashadow said:


> Shopping this am. Mr picked out early Xmas present for me yea!  I love the print having walrus from Alice & monstro featured. Mickey Ds, is calling then onto MK


cute purse!



RAPstar said:


> This jacket is the only major souvenir I HAD to have so I can basically go home right now lol
> 
> View attachment 439912


love it!



Lynne G said:


> That’s a awful way to end your trip, Squirlz.  Hope you did get to the airport via Lyft, or other, in a timely manner.
> 
> Well, all I can say, is my DBro better be happy, as the whole family in cleaned out vehicles, move some of his house, as it took most of the day. We all quit at 7:30 tonight. Buggy out and tired. I took a long shower, first because it was so hot today. hauling all that stuff, and second, I know my mussels will be sore tomorrow. Worse part, he is no where near done, and his old house has to be swept clean by Friday afternoon. Lots of hands needed this week, well and a caravan of vehicles, with lots of room. Good thing my DH and another DBro, both have pick up trucks. And me and my DSis have SUVs, that we can put our back seats down flat.
> 
> Am I packed?  doing it now.  And if I have to tell my DH when the alarm goes off one more time.  Yeah, two hours earlier then our normal wake up time.  Good thing he does not mind the drive, as after he drops me off, will be just enough time to get back to the train station to catch his usual train.  Our trains do not go to the airport until 6:30.  At that time, I will be almost an hour in the air.   Will take the train home though, as easiest on a Friday dinner time arrival.  Darn SW changed my late flight, which I would have had a pick up, to a mid afternoon one.  Another annoyance with the change in flight times.  No change in the one tomorrow, so a full day to enjoy, when I arrive.
> 
> Time to finish packing. Then I am relaxing. If I forget something, there are stores I can find what I forgot.
> 
> And a hehe, while both kids asked me to bring back an HHN shirt, only little one wants me to send her a picture of it before I buy.  Hopefully they both will like my choice.
> 
> And yes, Dix, I leave tomorrow.


i think Dbro needs a moving van company!  Good thing you didn’t pull anything before trip!



Charade67 said:


> Where did the day go? I didn’t do much of anything, but the day seemed to zoom by.
> I still have no idea what the weather will be like on Friday. I guess I will just wait until Thursday to decide what to wear and pack.
> 
> Lynne - B’s fall break is only Thursday and Friday, but it’s nice to have a little break in the routine. Safe travels tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Keisha - Cute bag!
> 
> 
> Cool jacket Rapstar.
> 
> Almost 10:00. I guess I should get ready for bed. The NP I see recommended I try some time release melatonin to help with my sleep issues. I bought some tonight. Her’s hoping it works.


I started using a magnesium/melatonin pill.  I feel it’s helped. 



Squirlz said:


> @Lynne G  it was inconsequential in the long run  Just a funny story now.
> 
> What was worse was the Pre TSA at SFB.  The marked line was a dead end that took us back to the normal line that now put us behind the couple with babies and all their stuff that had been behind us.  Then after waiting for them they just gave us a placard the said Pre TSA that meant nothing!  They still made us take out our liquids, our electronics, remove our belts...everything I kept reminding them we had PAID to not have to do!  No reaction, and of course you don't want to push it.


wow, I never heard of not accepting TSA pre check. How strange.  But yeah, you don’t want to push them too much. Some of those agents can be jerks. I had one at MCO in May that was a jerk to me, I was pulled aside because I had my iPad in my carry on. I told him I didn’t know I had to unpack it cause Canadian security doesn’t make you take it out.  He was quite rude, and they know you just have to stand there and take it. 
p.s. this trip Canada did change rules, now have to take iPad out here.



macraven said:


> I missed the morning party!
> The tour pace last night was fast and could not get to sleep until later than planned
> Now I’m awake the feet still are sore
> 
> I’ll catch you later Lynne
> Sorry I missed you patty but hope you have a great flight back home
> 
> I’m aiming to hit the parks at noon
> 
> I have never had such a fast pace tour before last night
> Hit all the houses and scare zones and 2 food breaks at LaBamba  including bars
> Watched walking dead encore before I fell asleep this morning
> 
> But it was a great way to see hhn
> My next tour is the UTH but that walking will be slower
> 
> Hope all are doing fine!


Did you feel they rushed you thru tour and not as thorough?  What did you think of the season finale of Walking Dead?   Enjoy your day today!



keishashadow said:


> Lynne - nice pic, welcome home. Sounds like u will need a rest after all that hassle
> 
> squirelz have found that all costs considered (inc transportation to Orlando/higher rental car rates & the longer haul) it’s usually a wash to fly into MCO.    That taking into account the free military bags   Doesn’t help that every single time we’ve flown Allegiant there’s been an equipment delay issue.
> 
> Sanford has had just one sec line every time we’ve rolled thru it. What kills me is their international area looks amazing, huge duty free shop area etc but told it was off limits
> 
> LBE we used this trip even smaller, same system of the card for precheck but didn’t have to remove anything from bags etc
> 
> 
> Morning all. MK & Epcot for a bit, then Ice cream and BW busker watching time last night made for fill day. Pool first then back to Epcot on tap today
> 
> nice view for standard room here, always wonder what’s lurking in the water tho
> View attachment 440185


nice view!  Ample Hills icecream?  Staying at BWI?  We enjoy staying at the Epcot resorts, usually YC or BC.   
On our flight home we were served Salt & Straw icecream for desert. I was excited to try it. The queue at DTD was crazy long so didn’t wait.

So coffee was fun.  Always nice to get together with old friends. I made a coffee cake.  And another bought over Welsh Cakes. Yum. 
Today unpacking! The sun is out so I can hang out the laundry to dry. The rains are coming Wednesday yuck. 
Tomorrow going with girlfriends to see the Judy Garland movie.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

doing a quick stop in finally.  

Had a horrible weather related migraine all weekend.  We didn't see snow...but it is darn cold.  It is -6C  ( about 21F ) so that is COLD for September.  But it is supposed to warm up a bit now and not drop down again for a little while.  But there was a huge dump of snow where our dd is.  They have over a foot of snow.  I guess in parts of Montana and Colorado they also had record snowfall as well.  Yuck.  Oh well...I'm not having to trudge through it...yet,  Just trying to get over the migraine hangover.  I feel like I was out on a big bender lol.  Oh well, it will go away soon enough.  

Sounds like everyone who is having park time is enjoying it!!!!!  I just love seeing all the pictures!!!!

Trying to find some organization ideas for my spare room/project room closet.  It needs an overhaul and make use of all the space.  I want to give that and my office area in living room an overhaul while hubby is gone to Georgia for work in a couple of weeks...so I'm trying to get all my ducks in a row, so I can get it done while he is gone.  Once it's in the house and set up...he won't be so inclined to take it out


----------



## larissawbb

Pumpkin1172 said:


> doing a quick stop in finally.
> 
> Had a horrible weather related migraine all weekend.  We didn't see snow...but it is darn cold.  It is -6C  ( about 21F ) so that is COLD for September.  But it is supposed to warm up a bit now and not drop down again for a little while.  But there was a huge dump of snow where our dd is.  They have over a foot of snow.  I guess in parts of Montana and Colorado they also had record snowfall as well.  Yuck.  Oh well...I'm not having to trudge through it...yet,  Just trying to get over the migraine hangover.  I feel like I was out on a big bender lol.  Oh well, it will go away soon enough.
> 
> Sounds like everyone who is having park time is enjoying it!!!!!  I just love seeing all the pictures!!!!
> 
> Trying to find some organization ideas for my spare room/project room closet.  It needs an overhaul and make use of all the space.  I want to give that and my office area in living room an overhaul while hubby is gone to Georgia for work in a couple of weeks...so I'm trying to get all my ducks in a row, so I can get it done while he is gone.  Once it's in the house and set up...he won't be so inclined to take it out


I do the exact same thing when my husband is on business travel. He comes home to find repurposed rooms and different furniture. I blame pinterest!


----------



## Robo56

Good Monday evening Sans family 

Have been in my happy vacation time warp and enjoying every minute of it.
I checked into my other home away from home today and had a lovely surprise of suite. It’s beautiful. What a kind lovely welcome back.

My view is a nice one.


I like looking at the Lagoon and the boats.





Lynne G said:


> We have the best thread on the Dis! The SANS rocks!



Yes, we do Lynne. It’s all because Mac made a home for us here.




Charade67 said:


> dh and I are going out to celebrate our anniversary.



Happy Anniversary Charade and cam 757






schumigirl said:


> Congrats on the news Robo........



Thanks. They have been texting me pictures every day. He is a cutey.




Disxuni said:


> Congratulations on being a great aunt again!



I can’t wait to hold him.



Disxuni said:


> Also, sounds like you had fun. That happened to me at HHN once. Only it wasn't a knock at the window, it was a "vampire" licking the glass door. A little too extra for me. I laughed, because it looked so ridiculous.



LOL....that would have been hilarious.



schumigirl said:


> This lounge is too relaxing.........I’m so much at home here........and they pour me wine.......definitely home from home....



Now that is welcome home service. From your RPR family.




macraven said:


> And to all the homies hope all have a great weekend!!



Thanks Mac. Now you are at your favorite place. Hope you are settled in and enjoying yourself.




Schumigirl said:


> Lynne.......glad you’re feeling better.......Tom picked up a little cold few days ago......sore throat that sort of thing, but still felt ok.....hope yours clears up as fast.



Tell Tom a good glass of rum at Strong Water will cure what ails him and make him feel better for sure.



Sue M said:


> Robo, yes we enjoyed the evening temps too! And a few days when it “cooled down” with nice breeze.
> congrats on newest member of the family!



Thanks Sue.





keishashadow said:


> My feet fell off the first day lol. Even the mr said his were sore today. 8-10 miles per day will do that



Yep, my legs fell off days ago, but I have a HHN addiction, I just can’t stop going...LOL




keishashadow said:


> Shopping this am. Mr picked out early Xmas present for me yea! I love the print having walrus from Alice & monstro featured. Mickey Ds, is calling then onto M



He’s a keeper. What a nice early Christmas present.




keishashadow said:


> nice view for standard room here, always wonder what’s lurking in the water tho



My guess is something scaly with sharp teeth and 2000 pounds of bite pressure in its jaws 




Sue M said:


> i saw the bugs at UA but not bad. Wow, that dinner looks wonderful!



The love bugs  were bad on the day we went to Hollywood Studios. Only have seen a few by pool at Universal.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Had a horrible weather related migraine all weekend. We didn't see snow...but it is darn cold. It is -6C  ( about 21F ) so that is COLD for September. But it is



Hope your head is feeling better Pumpkin. No snow for me please.

Need to get scootin have dinner to go to.


----------



## macraven

Thanks Robo 
That is an awesome view you have!

You should frame that picture and hang in your house 

Hanging at IOA now
Studios closes at 5 or 6 tonight and IOA later
Walk on rides this past hour
Quite enjoy it 

Hope all the homies are doing grand
Take care of each other while I’m gone

Mom


----------



## Lynne G

My view is parking lots and large view of Adventura.  Also can see the volcano peaking out of CB.

Nice dinner coming up.  Taking advantage of the Magical Month menu.  Yum.  And a very nice waitress.

Have to push back my ressie, and they were so nice about it.  Good thing I unpacked around 5, and oops, forgot stuff.  Run to WM took few minutes, and with some extra, now enjoying this:


----------



## RAPstar

Hi I just went from 6am-9pm at Hollywood Studios. I’d like to thank the pink drink from Starbucks and sheer spite.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne....it was beautiful this morning.......not sure what happened tonight......who brought the rain??

mac.....that does sound an exhausting tour, time to relax now......other tours aren’t far away.......

Keisha......views sound lovely. Enjoy rest of your trip........(pumpkin is now empty )

Sue.....love a good get together with friends.......I’ve had emails from mine asking when I’m coming home.......lol.......

Pumpkin........snow.......just no. Too early in any country........I used to change around our back sitting room when Tom was away with work.....it’s a large room, so easy to move things around......not sure why really. But, change is good sometime........

Robo.......that is my favourite view in Sapphire.......all suites we’ve had there have had a lagoon view.....love it. Yes, a few rums have been enjoyed........enjoy your time there........



Still having a blast........rain tonight so we went offsite for dinner then quick drink in Margaritaville........

Avoided dinner with the cousin.......she asked to have dinner with us tomorrow night, but told her, sorry, no...... our last night is just us.......just the two of us......we’ve always done that, we like it that way. Kind of a tradition. So, she said ok.......will see her sometime.

But cool tonight.......73F after 94F this afternoon.......big drop!!!! Just looked out at the pool and it’s almost empty.......folks are wrapped in towels.

Arranged our transport home from the airport on Thursday today.......booked the train and managed to get first class thankfully......no clambering for seats or luggage space. So, we’re all sorted now.

Early night tonight.......we’re shattered. A month of running around in the heat has caught up with us.......

Hope everyone is good.........


----------



## macraven

Schumi it seems too soon too soon for you to go back home!
But you’ll be back by the end of the year to your American home again

Margaritaville is a lovely place
Went there tonight but left at maybe 8
and went looking for a place that had crown royal or something similar 

Watching the weather on tv and rain likely to happen more next 6 days 
Hopefully that my tour nights don’t have a lot of rain 
Crowds + rain + darkness not my favorite way to do hhn

Later this week I will try to read back and catch up on how everyone has been doing

Hope all the homies are fine !


----------



## Pumpkin1172

larissawbb said:


> I blame pinterest!


Me too.  I love pinterest!!!!  So many ideas.  It's just nice to find some different ideas



Robo56 said:


> My view is a nice one.


Oh my....that is a lovely view.  It never a bad day with that view



macraven said:


> Hanging at IOA now
> Studios closes at 5 or 6 tonight and IOA later
> Walk on rides this past hour
> Quite enjoy it



Sounds like a great park day!!!!



Lynne G said:


> Have to push back my ressie, and they were so nice about it. Good thing I unpacked around 5, and oops, forgot stuff. Run to WM took few minutes, and with some extra, now enjoying this:


I hate when I forget those few things...but at least you were able to pick them up.  And your meal...I would certainly eat that!!!!



RAPstar said:


> Hi I just went from 6am-9pm at Hollywood Studios


Sounds like fun!!!!!  Have a great time!!!!



schumigirl said:


> Arranged our transport home from the airport on Thursday today.......booked the train and managed to get first class thankfully......no clambering for seats or luggage space. So, we’re all sorted now.


It seems like you were just off and starting your trip!  I can't believe that your almost gone back home.  

Quiet evening here.  We were just finalising our plans for this coming weekend.  We are making a quick unexpected trip To visit the dd...and deliver a snowmachine our friend purchased from someone here.  So we thought we would deliver it to him...and get a quick visit to see the dd at the same time.  Hoping to maybe go shopping with the dd for furniture for the nursery...as that is our gift to them.  

Just finishing my beverage, then heading to bed.  Still searching for more ideas lol.  Another evening lost in pinterest!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Pumpkin, that is a nice gift of baby furniture, and while snowblower gives me a brr, nice you are making the trip this weekend, and get to see DD too.  Always fun to see what others do on Pinterest.  I do for color combos sometimes. Hope the weather will be nice, with no   this week.  

Well, enjoyed the meal, it was very good food, and very nice staff.  Pretty restaurant.  Then by the time I was done, park was closing, so went up to Strong Water, and enjoyed a glass of wine by the windows watching some rainy weather.  By 10:30, I had enough, so came back, and ooh, 11:30 before I realized time to bed.  Was up around 5:30, and have been trying to get back to sleep, but oh well.  Playing on my phone, while charging it.

Anither hot day, so drink up all, and have a taco. Yep, Tuesday is here.

No Taco Bell run for Mac today, I am pretty sure, well maybe one from that Bumblebee truck. 

RAPstar, yay for having that pink drink, and sounds like so much fun in the parks.  

Mac, glad you enjoyed some evening park time.  Yep, I am very much hoping no rain at all during our tour, fabulous weather, yes.

Schumi, so nice your way back home is now all settled.  Your time here has seem to go by fast.  I hope your last couple of days are just as fun.  And yes, none of that rain that we saw yesterday.

Keusha, hope your are still enjoying the parks, and yeah, I would not be taking a peak  at what is in that water.  Yep, any time there is a bit of water, hello 


Have a wonderful day, and good morning all.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi it seems too soon too soon for you to go back home!
> But you’ll be back by the end of the year to your American home again
> 
> Margaritaville is a lovely place
> Went there tonight but left at maybe 8
> and went looking for a place that had crown royal or something similar
> 
> Watching the weather on tv and rain likely to happen more next 6 days
> Hopefully that my tour nights don’t have a lot of rain
> Crowds + rain + darkness not my favorite way to do hhn
> 
> Later this week I will try to read back and catch up on how everyone has been doing
> 
> Hope all the homies are fine !



I hope you don’t get too much rain this coming week.......we’ve been unbelievably lucky with the weather this year........incredibly hot and dry. Rain we did have was only on for a very short time, once for 5 minutes......

Cowfish Bar has Crown Royal......I know you dont like the restaurant, but the bar is nice to sit at. That’s what we do. 

Yes, a month has gone by......but it hasn’t felt quick at all.......it’s gone by very nicely and hasn’t felt rushed or over too quickly........and even better, yep......back next month......   ok.......it’s at the very end of the month......but still next month wooohoooo.........




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Me too.  I love pinterest!!!!  So many ideas.  It's just nice to find some different ideas
> 
> 
> Oh my....that is a lovely view.  It never a bad day with that view
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great park day!!!!
> 
> 
> I hate when I forget those few things...but at least you were able to pick them up.  And your meal...I would certainly eat that!!!!
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun!!!!!  Have a great time!!!!
> 
> 
> It seems like you were just off and starting your trip!  I can't believe that your almost gone back home.
> 
> Quiet evening here.  We were just finalising our plans for this coming weekend.  We are making a quick unexpected trip To visit the dd...and deliver a snowmachine our friend purchased from someone here.  So we thought we would deliver it to him...and get a quick visit to see the dd at the same time.  Hoping to maybe go shopping with the dd for furniture for the nursery...as that is our gift to them.
> 
> Just finishing my beverage, then heading to bed.  Still searching for more ideas lol.  Another evening lost in pinterest!!!!



I’ve never ever looked at Pinterest......folks always talk about it a lot. I know some of my friends do it......have a lovely weekend with your daughter, sounds a nice trip to enjoy. Yep, it’s always time to go home at some point......we’ve had the best time, albeit with a few odd happenings this time........

Hey Lynne......I just saw you pop in there........yep, hope no more rain for a while.........




Up far too early this morning,....planned to sleep later, but it never happens! Very weird dreams last night!! But nothing unusual for me according to my husband......he thinks I’m the queen of weird dreams!! He’s probably right........

Ready for some food this morning. No idea what we’re doing today yet.....will decide in Club Lounge over breakfast as usual.......

Have a great Tuesday whatever you may be doing.........


----------



## macraven

I tried to do hadgrids yesterday but things were being held up

Saw it was still open and then told by a tm it was at capacity 
Really going to try hard to do it today

If I could find Lynne and go with her, I’m sure I could get in without hours wait

She has the uncanny gift of knowing when to be there at the right time 

Up early and just hanging trying to check out weather channel
Do I bring the umbrella or not is todays main thought

Homies you should all  come  on down and play with the homies that are here today!

Have a smooth fun day !


----------



## Disxuni

Awesome pics @Robo56 and @Lynne G! Great view, great food.

According to the weather it looks about 10-20% until Saturday, which says 40% for now. It appears that when I come I'll be bringing the rain, @macraven. Sorry about that. Hopefully you and Lynne will have good luck with Hagrid's today. At least you two can keep each other company.

Good morning to all the homies that are having fun in the sun, or at home going about their days. 

Also, happy MK & Epcot anniversary day and the first day of Halloween month!


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> will meet up to say goodbye to Patty and Joe.



Yay!! Had a great breakfast and meet!



keishashadow said:


> Morning all. MK & Epcot for a bit, then Ice cream and BW busker watching time last night made for fill day. Pool first then back to Epcot on tap today



Sounds fun!



Sue M said:


> Today unpacking!



Yep! Same here! Arrived last night- will take the next week to unpack- in between working!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Trying to find some organization ideas for my spare room/project room closet. It needs an overhaul and make use of all the space. I want to give that and my office area in living room an overhaul while hubby is gone to Georgia for work in a couple of weeks...so I'm trying to get all my ducks in a row, so I can get it done while he is gone. Once it's in the house and set up...he won't be so inclined to take it out



Sounds like a great project! Good idea to do so when DH is away!



larissawbb said:


> I do the exact same thing when my husband is on business travel. He comes home to find repurposed rooms and different furniture. I blame pinterest!



Pinterest is great- but dangerous!'



Robo56 said:


> My view is a nice one.



Lovely!!




RAPstar said:


> Hi I just went from 6am-9pm at Hollywood Studios. I’d like to thank the pink drink from Starbucks and sheer spite.



Wow! That's a long day! Yay for Starbucks energy!



schumigirl said:


> Early night tonight.......we’re shattered. A month of running around in the heat has caught up with us.......
> 
> Hope everyone is good.........



You had a great, long trip!


Hi @Squirlz !

Hi @Disxuni ! Just saw your post before mine!

Hi to all the other peeps too!!
Arrived home last night! Back to work today!


----------



## RAPstar

The Falcon at 6am yesterday

ETA I don’t know why it’s upside down


----------



## pattyw

Back home now and back to work!!

We had a fabulous Anniversary & Birthday trip!

So grateful to meet up with so many of you here on the SANS!  @Monykalyn , @Sue M , @Robo56 - Had a wonderful time at the Kitchen for drinks!!

@Sue M - fun times at the HRH pool!!

@Robo56 - Fun time in the park!!

@Lynne G - thank you for taking time out and having breakfast with us yesterday!



@macraven - Thank you for rushing over after a long night before and saying hello to Joe, Troy, and I: (Troy is the photographer here!) Thanks to Tony Hinds for patiently waiting while we all chatted and said goodbye! He is truly a wonderful man!!



So, so grateful to all my friends here!

I hope to catch up with more DIS-ers on future trips!! You guys are a special bunch!!


----------



## pattyw

Here's a few fun pictures at the Photo shop.  Great backgrounds! Took them on our private RIP tour! Joe, Troy, and I were joined by family and friends.  You'll recognize one of our special friends, @Robo56 !! This was early in the evening- after appetizers and before the touring!  We made it from 5:30pm-2 am!! So, we'll call this the BEFORE picture! No one wants to see the AFTER picture!  It was exhausting! But it was an amazing time!!


----------



## Disxuni

Loving all the photos! That's cool that they have a lot of picture moments for HHN/Tour. I'm surprised.


----------



## pattyw

Disxuni said:


> Loving all the photos! That's cool that they have a lot of picture moments for HHN/Tour. I'm surprised.




Yes- it's new! I believe they have it available during the day as well.  It's included in the Universal photo package. There were 8 backgrounds total. The HHN globe, Ghostbusters, Killer Klowns, another HHN picture, the UO arch, King Kong, Transformers, and Despicable Me.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for mentioning that Patty.  I have that photo package and was not sure it worked at HHN.  

Hanging with Mac for some park fun. The. I am going to find lunch and maybe pool time. SF’s pool looks so nice.

HaHa, the fountain in IOA is singing.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Thanks for mentioning that Patty.  I have that photo package and was not sure it worked at HHN.
> 
> Hanging with Mac for some park fun. The. I am going to find lunch and maybe pool time. SF’s pool looks so nice.
> 
> HaHa, the fountain in IOA is singing.



Lynne- can't wait to see your pics at the photo spot!! 

Mac- enjoy your park time!
Lynne- enjoy the parks and the pool! Ahh....  Living vicariously through the peeps in Orlando!!


----------



## cam757

Some great photos posted. Thanks for sharing your memories.

Trying to recover from DS's cold. Fortunately, he is better and I am hopefully on the upswing. Not a bad cold just drained. Another hot one in store for today then looks like we may get a break for the weekend. I am no fan of rainy weather but at this point, I think it is time we get some.

Safe travels to @schumigirl and Tom. Wow a month has flown by but I know you are ready to get home, at least until your next adventure.  I am looking forward to reading all about your trip. 

Have fun in the parks, @mac & @Lynne. Glad you had a nice trip @pattyw. Love the pics.

@mac, we stop at Margaritaville at least once a trip. My DH has to get his nacho fix and I do like their fish tacos.

@Charade67 - Happy Anniversary!! Hope you had a nice dinner.  We went to Williamsburg too.  Went to the very unromantic Capt. Georges  Too bad there is not an emoji for someone stuffing their face at a seafood                  buffet. 

@Robo56 - Congrats on your newest family member.  Baby boys are so sweet. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Charade67

Very quick post while on lunch break. Nothing much going on here. B will be home tomorrow after her last class. I promised we would go to our favorite Mexican restaurant and then to the new ice cream, shop.

I am loving all of the pictures from Orlando. We seem to have several blondes in this group. I am not anywhere close to being blonde.



schumigirl said:


> Very weird dreams last night!! But nothing unusual for me according to my husband......he thinks I’m the queen of weird dreams!! He’s probably right........


I think I could rival you for that throne. I have crazy dreams too.

Having some leftover Cincinnati style chili for lunch and then back to work.


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin1172 said:


> doing a quick stop in finally.
> 
> Had a horrible weather related migraine all weekend.  We didn't see snow...but it is darn cold.  It is -6C  ( about 21F ) so that is COLD for September.  But it is supposed to warm up a bit now and not drop down again for a little while.  But there was a huge dump of snow where our dd is.  They have over a foot of snow.  I guess in parts of Montana and Colorado they also had record snowfall as well.  Yuck.  Oh well...I'm not having to trudge through it...yet,  Just trying to get over the migraine hangover.  I feel like I was out on a big bender lol.  Oh well, it will go away soon enough.
> 
> Sounds like everyone who is having park time is enjoying it!!!!!  I just love seeing all the pictures!!!!
> 
> Trying to find some organization ideas for my spare room/project room closet.  It needs an overhaul and make use of all the space.  I want to give that and my office area in living room an overhaul while hubby is gone to Georgia for work in a couple of weeks...so I'm trying to get all my ducks in a row, so I can get it done while he is gone.  Once it's in the house and set up...he won't be so inclined to take it out


Brrr!  That is so wrong.  My friend(ex-neighbour) who was over on Sunday for coffee now lives in Calgary. When she flew home she sent me pics of her backyard. Looks like they got a foot of snow.   We’re still enjoying nice weather, until Wednesday when the rain starts. 



Lynne G said:


> My view is parking lots and large view of Adventura.  Also can see the volcano peaking out of CB.
> 
> Nice dinner coming up.  Taking advantage of the Magical Month menu.  Yum.  And a very nice waitress.
> 
> Have to push back my ressie, and they were so nice about it.  Good thing I unpacked around 5, and oops, forgot stuff.  Run to WM took few minutes, and with some extra, now enjoying this:
> 
> View attachment 440462


looks like a nice salad!  We enjoyed some nice meals between AP Seceret menu and Magical Dining!  Sadly the Magical Dining at The Kitchen fell a bit short. We ordered the steak Medium. It came well done. 



schumigirl said:


> Lynne....it was beautiful this morning.......not sure what happened tonight......who brought the rain??
> 
> mac.....that does sound an exhausting tour, time to relax now......other tours aren’t far away.......
> 
> Keisha......views sound lovely. Enjoy rest of your trip........(pumpkin is now empty )
> 
> Sue.....love a good get together with friends.......I’ve had emails from mine asking when I’m coming home.......lol.......
> 
> Pumpkin........snow.......just no. Too early in any country........I used to change around our back sitting room when Tom was away with work.....it’s a large room, so easy to move things around......not sure why really. But, change is good sometime........
> 
> Robo.......that is my favourite view in Sapphire.......all suites we’ve had there have had a lagoon view.....love it. Yes, a few rums have been enjoyed........enjoy your time there........
> 
> 
> 
> Still having a blast........rain tonight so we went offsite for dinner then quick drink in Margaritaville........
> 
> Avoided dinner with the cousin.......she asked to have dinner with us tomorrow night, but told her, sorry, no...... our last night is just us.......just the two of us......we’ve always done that, we like it that way. Kind of a tradition. So, she said ok.......will see her sometime.
> 
> But cool tonight.......73F after 94F this afternoon.......big drop!!!! Just looked out at the pool and it’s almost empty.......folks are wrapped in towels.
> 
> Arranged our transport home from the airport on Thursday today.......booked the train and managed to get first class thankfully......no clambering for seats or luggage space. So, we’re all sorted now.
> 
> Early night tonight.......we’re shattered. A month of running around in the heat has caught up with us.......
> 
> Hope everyone is good.........


enjoy your last day & safe travels home.



Lynne G said:


> Pumpkin, that is a nice gift of baby furniture, and while snowblower gives me a brr, nice you are making the trip this weekend, and get to see DD too.  Always fun to see what others do on Pinterest.  I do for color combos sometimes. Hope the weather will be nice, with no  ❄ this week.
> 
> Well, enjoyed the meal, it was very good food, and very nice staff.  Pretty restaurant.  Then by the time I was done, park was closing, so went up to Strong Water, and enjoyed a glass of wine by the windows watching some rainy weather.  By 10:30, I had enough, so came back, and ooh, 11:30 before I realized time to bed.  Was up around 5:30, and have been trying to get back to sleep, but oh well.  Playing on my phone, while charging it.
> 
> Anither hot day, so drink up all, and have a taco. Yep, Tuesday is here.
> 
> No Taco Bell run for Mac today, I am pretty sure, well maybe one from that Bumblebee truck.
> 
> RAPstar, yay for having that pink drink, and sounds like so much fun in the parks.
> 
> Mac, glad you enjoyed some evening park time.  Yep, I am very much hoping no rain at all during our tour, fabulous weather, yes.
> 
> Schumi, so nice your way back home is now all settled.  Your time here has seem to go by fast.  I hope your last couple of days are just as fun.  And yes, none of that rain that we saw yesterday.
> 
> Keusha, hope your are still enjoying the parks, and yeah, I would not be taking a peak  at what is in that water.  Yep, any time there is a bit of water, hello
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day, and good morning all.


We tried the Bumblebee truck. Yuck. I had the carne asada and my friend had the Korean tacos. We traded so we each got one of each. Carne asada was very tough, and the Korean was so salty. And when I think something is too salty, it really is because I’m a bit of a saltaholic. 



macraven said:


> I tried to do hadgrids yesterday but things were being held up
> 
> Saw it was still open and then told by a tm it was at capacity
> Really going to try hard to do it today
> 
> If I could find Lynne and go with her, I’m sure I could get in without hours wait
> 
> She has the uncanny gift of knowing when to be there at the right time
> 
> Up early and just hanging trying to check out weather channel
> Do I bring the umbrella or not is todays main thought
> 
> Homies you should all  come  on down and play with the homies that are here today!
> 
> Have a smooth fun day !


We did Hagrids at rope drop. It was amazing!  My last day I tried around 1:00 to do single rider queue and it was already closed to capacity.  Reminds me a lot of early days with Gringotts. Never knew when it would open, close or break down. Took us 3 days before we hit it right.

Robo, great view and what a nice surprise!  

Have a nice day everyone. I’m going to see the Judy Garland movie today. We saw Downton Abby in City Walk theatre, they now have reclining seats <3  sadly the theatre here that is showing Judy doesn’t have recliners.  I keep wondering when they will get those seats. I now always go to the other theatre that has them.  Its unfortunate that Judy isn’t showing there.


----------



## Sue M

PattyW great photos!  So glad we were able to get together.


----------



## pattyw

cam757 said:


> Trying to recover from DS's cold



Hope you're better soon!



cam757 said:


> Glad you had a nice trip @pattyw. Love the pics.



Thank you! 



Charade67 said:


> Having some leftover Cincinnati style chili for lunch and then back to work.



Yum, Charade! sounds better than my lunch of cheesy rice. The cupboards are bare after getting back yesterday!



Sue M said:


> We did Hagrids at rope drop. It was amazing! My last day I tried around 1:00 to do single rider queue and it was already closed to capacity. Reminds me a lot of early days with Gringotts. Never knew when it would open, close or break down. Took us 3 days before we hit it right.



Loved it, too!! We got on at 3:30 one day and waited just about the posted time of 105 minutes.  Worth it!! When we got off, the line was closed for the day.




Sue M said:


> PattyW great photos!  So glad we were able to get together.



Thanks, Sue!! Yes- we had fun! Hope our vacay dates align again sometime!


----------



## Lynne G

Park fun:



Minions and Mummy was a walk on. 45 minutes for Gringotts, so just looked around.

Bit of rain this morning, and fun with Mac this morning, with a good meal at Breadbox.

Just wandering.


----------



## Disxuni

Keep the photos coming! Man, I miss Uni. I have probably dozens of photos, as well as videos of the dragon alone.


----------



## macraven

I’m kind of caught up with emails now
Heard from vip tours and sent our letter to all in my private tour group 

Going back to the parks now
Studios closes early so can get a few rides in by 5 today

Later homies!

Fun time with Lynne this morning and no crowds at bread box

Disxuni, will see you Saturday rain or shine !
You can take plenty of hotel pictures then

Pattyw how does it feel being back to work today?
Bet it sucks 

I’ll do a homie roll call later tonight 
Hope all are happy today!


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Going back to the parks now
> Studios closes early so can get a few rides in by 5 today



Enjoy!!  



macraven said:


> Pattyw how does it feel being back to work today?
> Bet it sucks



Yep- definitely sucks! But, I tell myself every morning- Get up, go to work, make some $$ for another trip! And, my bosses are great and co-workers are fabulous! So, I'm very lucky!

My inboxes were filled this morning! Slowly but surely going through that and all of my e-mails! Time for some chocolate!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh chocolate!  Yeah, back from vacation is not as fun, but always nice to be planning another one, Patty.  

Studios open to 6, so may try to get to last pet show.


----------



## keishashadow

Polishing off a raspberry pineapple dole whip float in a rocking chair ahhhhhh

mnsshp soon. A sell out yuck

can’t be as bad as lady night of illuminations was yesterday 



Sue M said:


> nice view! Ample Hills icecream? Staying at BWI? We enjoy staying at the Epcot resorts, usually YC or BC.
> On our flight home we were served Salt & Straw icecream for desert. I was excited to try it. The queue at DTD was crazy long so didn’t wait.


Bwv & correct on ice cream. Haven’t tried salt & straw


schumigirl said:


> Keisha......views sound lovely. Enjoy rest of your trip........(pumpkin is now empty )


Lol good work!


macraven said:


> and went looking for a place that had crown royal or something similar


I checked at miller’s at lunch. They offer it


----------



## macraven

Millers like in ale house  ?


----------



## macraven

Realized studios was open until 6 tonight
once I got here
IOA opened later but will wander around for a bit

I need to look at islands menu to see if my favorite dish is still on the menu
Might go there later tonight if it is

Came over this afternoon to the park and lines have not existed 
My only wait for the rides I did was et and that was due to timing of 
the pre show

Enjoy the rest of your day homies!


----------



## Lynne G

Enjoying some Potter in the dark.


----------



## macraven

Nice pictures Lynne 
I need to do potter at night while I am
here 
Maybe Saturday I can do that and close the park down 
Lol


----------



## buckeev

pattyw said:


> Here's a few fun pictures at the Photo shop.  Great backgrounds! Took them on our private RIP tour! Joe, Troy, and I were joined by family and friends.  You'll recognize one of our special friends, @Robo56 !! This was early in the evening- after appetizers and before the touring!  We made it from 5:30pm-2 am!! So, we'll call this the BEFORE picture! No one wants to see the AFTER picture!  It was exhausting! But it was an amazing time!!
> 
> View attachment 440650
> 
> View attachment 440652
> 
> View attachment 440653
> 
> View attachment 440655


LOVE the pics!!!!
Gonna hafta do tha with #1 Grandson later this month!!!


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> Nice pictures Lynne
> I need to do potter at night while I am
> here
> Maybe Saturday I can do that and close the park down
> Lol


Ya gotta knock down a few ButterBrewskis...(Better than RedBull for energy boost!!!)


----------



## Disxuni

Good morning, homies! 



Hope you all had either a great, or at least decent day yesterday. Last hour of work for me was horrible, but that's a long story. All that matters is least it was over, got to have dinner, and relax afterward. Now it's a new day. However, it's moments like that inspire you to think about the fun, or relaxing plans you have in the future, or inspire you to make more plans.

Thanks for the pictures, @Lynne G. Hopefully, it'll cool down enough for me before the Dark Arts show ends so I can see it myself. Not quite cool enough for me. Maybe in a few weeks I'll get my AP.

@keishashadow I saw pictures of the crowd a couple of hours prior to the show starting and it was insane the amount of people that were waiting, so I can't imagine what it looked like prior, or during the show itself. I never been to the party, how crazy was MNSSHP since it was a sell out? I hope you still had a good time.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning, all.

Yep,  is here to remind all, it is a Wednesday. Hump of a day, as all can say, yay, half way to the weekend.

Today, thinking some shopping and pool time.  Bright sunlight in my window, So should be a nice day.

Hope Schumi, Mac, Robo, Keisha, and RAPstar are all enjoying their day.  

Think I saw Schumi last night, at Strong Water, but did not want to intrude.  I hope your last night here is nice, and I am happy to hear all is set as you’re going to be home, with a train ride to finally get home. safe travels.


----------



## pattyw

buckeev said:


> LOVE the pics!!!!
> Gonna hafta do tha with #1 Grandson later this month!!!



Thanks!  
Fun photo ops!! Your Grandson will love it!



Disxuni said:


> Hope you all had either a great, or at least decent day yesterday. Last hour of work for me was horrible, but that's a long story. All that matters is least it was over, got to have dinner, and relax afterward. Now it's a new day. However, it's moments like that inspire you to think about the fun, or relaxing plans you have in the future, or inspire you to make more plans.



Sorry about the rough end to your work day! Yes- sometimes during a bad day I look at some vacation photos to perk me up! Hoping today is smooth sailing! 



Lynne G said:


> Yep,  is here to remind all, it is a Wednesday. Hump of a day, as all can say, yay, half way to the weekend.



Yay!! 
Enjoy your day at the parks! Loving all your pictures! Makes me feel like I'm still there!!

Safe travels to @schumigirl !!

Rainy, dreary day today! Bringing in a cold front! Looks like we've seen the last of warm temps for a while! Well, time to plan another Florida getaway!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## schumigirl

Some nice pictures posted.........like the Hogwarts at night Lynne......we didn’t take the camera the night we went to see the Night Show......of course!!! We both thought each had the camera........lol......

You were eating in Strong Water last night?? Oh, I’m sorry we missed you......were you at a table?? We sat at the bar the whole evening....we did have a fabulous night with all the guys we love over there, I think we laughed the night away.......our favourite bar folks were working and it was a lovely way to end the trip with a nice dinner and drinks........hope you enjoy the rest of your trip......


Thanks Patty........it’s not too bad to leave today, as we can say we’re back next month.......but hope your weather isn’t too bad, down side of leaving such gorgeous weather ........we’re going home to just over 50F and rain too!!! Joy!!!



Think we may take advantage of a 2pm checkout.......may have a quick run into the park for an hour or so and have lunch in Margaritaville.......then leave. Still to decide on park.......

Looking forward to seeing Kyle of course......

Hope everyone here has a blast and everyone else is doing ok.......

Catch up soon.......


----------



## Disxuni

@pattyw So far so good.

Started looking at prices for HRH and while it's during the week and a couple weeks after my birthday $234 is not that bad for a FL rate. Something to think about.

During my actual birthday it's through the roof, but it's the end of Halloween so go figure.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Super slow day at work today. I’m counting the minutes until lunch. 

Nothing really to post about. B will be home around 4:30 today. 

Please keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 





Lazy day today. Had to leave the vacation bubble to go take care of some things farther south yesterday. Did not get back until late. So ordered late breakfast up and just taking it easy for awhile. Maybe some pool time in a little while.

Last full day here so going to try to catch the Dark Arts show again tonight. The other time I tried to see it was mobbed with people and first showing was full.

Schumi you and Tom have a safe journey home. Glad to hear you were able to get your train arrangements made without issue. Knowing your coming back so soon makes leaving easier.



macraven said:


> Thanks Robo
> That is an awesome view you have!



It is. I’am so thankful for this nice suite and view. Always nice to open curtains and see the Lagoon and a great view of Royal Pacific




Macraven said:


> You should frame that picture and hang in your house



I might have to do that.




Lynne G said:


> Nice dinner coming up. Taking advantage of the Magical Month menu. Yum. And a very nice waitress.



It was a nice surprise we could have dinner together Lynne. The steak was fantastic, service impeccable, and all around lovely evening. It was lovely having dinner with you.




schumigirl said:


> Robo.......that is my favourite view in Sapphire.......all suites we’ve had there have had a lagoon view.....love it. Yes, a few rums have been enjoyed........enjoy your time there........



Thank you. The view is special for sure.

Had a visit to Strong Water after dinner with Lynne and the drinks were tasty and service fantastic. What a nice way to end the evening with laid back visit and great kind service. This is a special place for sure.




schumigirl said:


> Early night tonight.......we’re shattered. A month of running around in the heat has caught up with us.......



The heat here does have a way of catching up with you for sure.




pattyw said:


> So grateful to meet up with so many of you here on the SANS! @Monykalyn , @Sue M , @Robo56 - Had a wonderful time at the Kitchen for drinks!!



That was a lovely evening Patty. Was so nice to see you and Joe again and meet Monica and see Sue.




pattyw said:


> You'll recognize one of our special friends, @Robo56 !! This was early in the evening- after appetizers and before the touring! We made it from 5:30pm-2 am!! So, we'll call this the BEFORE picture! No one wants to see the AFTER picture! It was exhausting! But it was an amazing time!!



What a wonderful Tour. You planned the perfect evening Patty. Thank you and Joe for inviting me to join your family and friends for a wonderful evening of fun.

The pictures are great and a wonderful keepsake of a great evening.




Lynne G said:


> Hanging with Mac for some park fun. The. I am going to find lunch and maybe pool time. SF’s pool looks so nice.



Great to hear you are having fun doing some hang time with Mac.




cam757 said:


> Trying to recover from DS's cold. Fortunately, he is better and I am hopefully on the upswing. Not a bad cold just drained. Another hot one in store for today then looks like we may get a break for the weekend. I am no fan of rainy weather but at this point, I think it is time we get some.



Hope you feel better Cam




cam757 said:


> Congrats on your newest family member. Baby boys are so sweet.



They have been sending me my pictures every day. I’am so looking forward to seeing him when I get home.



keishashadow said:


> Polishing off a raspberry pineapple dole whip float in a rocking chair ahhhhhh
> 
> mnsshp soon. A sell out yuck



I have never had a dole whip. Will have to try that some time.

When I went to MNSSHP with sister and niece in 2016. It was sold out and hotter then blue blazes.

I went with older sister a week ago Tuesday and it was a beautiful evening. Easy to see Halloween fireworks, parade and Hocus Pocus show.

Hope it was a pleasant night for you.




Lynne G said:


> Hope Schumi, Mac, Robo, Keisha, and RAPstar are all enjoying their day.



You have a nice day too Lynne


----------



## pattyw

Disxuni said:


> @pattyw So far so good.
> 
> Started looking at prices for HRH and while it's during the week and a couple weeks after my birthday $234 is not that bad for a FL rate. Something to think about.
> 
> During my actual birthday it's through the roof, but it's the end of Halloween so go figure.



Yes- weekday prices are great, but yep- weekends during HHN can be 



Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. Super slow day at work today. I’m counting the minutes until lunch.



Enjoy your lunch, Charade! Getting hungry here, too! Maybe Panera?



Robo56 said:


> What a wonderful Tour. You planned the perfect evening Patty. Thank you and Joe for inviting me to join your family and friends for a wonderful evening of fun.
> 
> The pictures are great and a wonderful keepsake of a great evening.



 Our pleasure!!

Hope Robo, Lynne, Mac, Schumi, Keisha &Rapstar are having a great afternoon in the sun!


----------



## Lynne G

Had some fun shopping, picked up what I was looking for.  

Had a milkshake on the way home, getting very warm.

Just chilling then will be hitting the pool.  Robo, maybe I will see ya there.  And sorry to hear you were held up yesterday.  I want to see that light show again, as I had some very rude people around me.  It was crowded.


----------



## keishashadow

Disxuni said:


> saw pictures of the crowd a couple of hours prior to the show starting and it was insane the amount of people that were waiting, so I can't imagine what it looked like prior, or during the show itself. I never been to the party, how crazy was MNSSHP since it was a sell out? I hope you still had a good time.



we did the first mnsshp last year which was a sell out too. It was a breeze compared to yesterday. Wound up leaving after FW as the throng was making me start to feel very claustrophobic. Still had a nice time  left around 10:30 pm. Didn’t step foot into our room at BWV until after 12:30 am...and I drove. Crazy. Speaking of...

The guys gave us ‘the business’ lol
I could live with this final resting place 

The photographers were going all out to get some excellent shots. Too bad many will be phased out

Great ( half) salad for lunch at choc emporium  nice twist on waldorf salad. Wish I could say the same for greasy mess of fried blt chicken


Nice room at HRH. Now if bell service can find our luggage I can relax. They brought wrong batch earlier. Have small bag with money & medicine but nothing else


----------



## Robo56

Lynne G said:


> . I want to see that light show again, as I had some very rude people around me. It was crowded.



I may give it shot again this evening. If I get back from dinner with sister in time. 

Someone who was sitting near me at the pool started vaping and it was blowing in my face and what was more disgusting is she was keeping her vaping thingy in her tennis shoe and taking it out every few minutes and puffing on it. I had enough of sun and the stink foot vapor and split, but not before sharing with staff that puff the not so magic dragon was sharing her smoke with a full line of sunbathers who were not to happy about it myself included. They took care of it.

There is a designated smoking /vaping area at the pool that she obviously did not want to inconvenience herself going to.



keishashadow said:


> Great ( half) salad for lunch at choc emporium nice twist on waldorf salad. Wish I could say the same for greasy mess of fried blt chicken



When the Chocolate Emporium first opened the food was great. It has slowly gone down hill since. Much to my dismay.




keishashadow said:


> I could live with this final resting place



Great pictures of you and your Mr. I hope they got your right bags to your room.


----------



## Lynne G

I’m sorry you had that issue at the pool, Robo.  I had a nice time floating around.  Have a wonderful dinner with your sister, and if you do go, and want some company, text me.

Keisha, welcome to this home.  Won’t eat at that place, as we had poor service and mediocre food.  So, off my list.  

Mention of salad, sounds good for dinner.

Ready to clean up and relax.  Fun games to watch at the pool.


----------



## Lynne G

Potter time.  Different view.


----------



## Lynne G

Saw more that I had missed the night before.  This time, could sit on the stage.  So nice not to stand for almost an hour.  Almost as crowded as yesterday, and private event signs as I left IOA.



Sorry not all the right side up.  

Have a nice night all, and safe travels to Schumi and Robo leaving tomorrow.


----------



## Charade67

A quick good evening. I have to work tomorrow (B and dh are off) and then we leave for Busch Gardens early Friday morning. It looks like we will have sun and a high of 80 degrees. 



pattyw said:


> Enjoy your lunch, Charade! Getting hungry here, too! Maybe Panera?


Thanks. I ended up going for Chinese and ate too much. 




Robo56 said:


> Someone who was sitting near me at the pool started vaping and it was blowing in my face and what was more disgusting is she was keeping her vaping thingy in her tennis shoe and taking it out every few minutes and puffing on it. I had enough of sun and the stink foot vapor and split, but not before sharing with staff that puff the not so magic dragon was sharing her smoke with a full line of sunbathers who were not to happy about it myself included. They took care of it.
> 
> There is a designated smoking /vaping area at the pool that she obviously did not want to inconvenience herself going to.



Ugh! Sorry you had to deal with that. I hate it when people act like the rules don’t apply to them. I once busted a couple at Busch Gardens who were trying to hide and smoke in a non smoking area. 

Thanks for the pictures Lynne and Keisha. 

Safe travels for Schumi and Robo.

Good night everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  One more day of work for Charade, then family fun at BG.  Nice, and I hope you have a great time, and nice weather.  

Well, we have here Thirsty Thursday.  Does he look thirsty?


Gorgeous morning. And no, I did not make EE. Oops. No matter, a walk on Mummy, with 2 other people in my car. Just the 3 of us. Sweet.

Now wandering around, before checking out.  And ooh, I guess he is really hungry:



Have a great day, and drink up, whether cold or hot, enjoy a cup, glass or mug of yum.

Robo or Schumi, if you are around this morning, if I get the chance, I would like to say goodbye.  

Time to see what else I can get into before I need to ride SF’s boat one last time.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Patty!

Want some tea?


or maybe Schumi?


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> Someone who was sitting near me at the pool started vaping and it was blowing in my face and what was more disgusting is she was keeping her vaping thingy in her tennis shoe and taking it out every few minutes and puffing on it. I had enough of sun and the stink foot vapor and split, but not before sharing with staff that puff the not so magic dragon was sharing her smoke with a full line of sunbathers who were not to happy about it myself included. They took care of it.
> 
> There is a designated smoking /vaping area at the pool that she obviously did not want to inconvenience herself going to.



So sorry to hear this! Ugh! for rude people! Glad you told staff and they handled it!
Safe travels today! 



Charade67 said:


> we leave for Busch Gardens early Friday morning. It looks like we will have sun and a high of 80 degrees.



Sounds fun! We went to Busch Gardens Williamsburg once and loved it! I don't go on many rides there as there are so many wild coasters, but still enjoyed it a lot! Have fun!


@keishashadow - LOVE the MNSSHP pics!! 

@Lynne G - I'm LOVING all of your photos!! Looks like you're having a blast!! 

Brr- this morning it's 49 and raining! Ick!! No more capris and sandals here!

@schumigirl is home! Hope your travels went smoothly!

Hope @macraven is having park fun right now!

Happy Thursday to everyone!!


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Patty!
> 
> Want some tea?



Yes, please! I wish I could join you!! Much warmer there!!


----------



## Disxuni

@keishashadow Those are some amazing photos. That's a cool photo op for the Hatbox Ghost. Surprised to see that. That's a good looking salad too. Also, thanks for more shots of Hogwarts, @Lynne G. It's always nice to have a seat and not have to stand around to watch something.

Also, @Robo56, did I read that right, she was blowing smoke also into her shoe at one point? Did she think it was going to make her shoe smell better? I think that can be the explanation, because I know a lot of people who vape seem to really like the smell of a lot of that stuff and I wouldn't consider vaping into a shoe a stellar vape trick.

I hope everyone's days are great today! It said it was 69 when I was out taking out the trash before I went to work, but it definitely did not feel like it. However, these mornings are still slowly feeling less hot and humid.

I was actually about to post this and say, "Hey, I'm the first one up!" But then I realized I was on page 45 and there was page 46 too. With that good morning, homies!


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Woot! One more day of work for Charade, then family fun at BG. Nice, and I hope you have a great time, and nice weather.


Thanks Lynne. It’s supposed to be nice both days we are there. 



pattyw said:


> Sounds fun! We went to Busch Gardens Williamsburg once and loved it! I don't go on many rides there as there are so many wild coasters, but still enjoyed it a lot! Have fun!


 I won’t ride much either. I am not a big coaster fan. Disney’s Big Thunder Mountain is about as intense as I get. I will mostly shop and go to shows. 

The weather here is crazy. High of 97 today, 81 tomorrow, and 68 on Saturday. It’s almost like someone suddenly realized that they forgot to turn on Fall.


----------



## Disxuni

Charade67 said:


> 68 on Saturday.


----------



## macraven

Hello from Potterville

Short wait for hadgids
In line at 10:10 and on at 10:30

Single rider line 

Was in the last row 
Sweet
A fun ride!

Hope all have a great day!


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Mac, waiting for RPR boat, just missed it.  Glad you got to ride!

Goodbye to this room view:



Traded for TBD, though Tower 3.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all. Luggage appeared at long last. Did a few houses and back to resort in less than 5 hours. Lightweights we are lol but the longer trips help with that!  Only 2 rides at U out of 5 days but it’s not our focus this trip anyway 





Robo56 said:


> Someone who was sitting near me at the pool started vaping and it was blowing in my face and what was more disgusting is she was keeping her vaping thingy in her tennis shoe and taking it out every few minutes and puffing on it. I had enough of sun and the stink foot vapor and split, but not before sharing with staff that puff the not so magic dragon was sharing her smoke with a full line of sunbathers who were not to happy about it myself included. They took care of it.


Haha hard to make valuing even more disgusting but bingo


Charade67 said:


> I won’t ride much either. I am not a big coaster fan. Disney’s Big Thunder Mountain is about as intense as I get. I will mostly shop and go to shows.


It’s such a pretty park, have fun

I am lovin da Klowns!


didnt see this guy before 



Aaah my view poolside last 3 hours forgot how much we enjoy it here


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.......I left yesterday!! No tea for me today........not sure what TBD is??

mac.......isn’t Hagrids the best!! We got a bit of Mummy dust to ride it......loved it!! 

Keisha......nice pictures......PB is lovely.....and I do like the Klown pics......oh autocorrect doesn’t like the spelling of Klown........



Made it home......finally...........staff at MCO weren’t the best at check in for this repatriation flight.......made some folks feel like they were a bother!! Then the flight was delayed.......despite it being sat there all day.......couldn’t believe the reason it was delayed!!! Very basic jumbo jet, but they got us there safely and Cabin Crew were brilliant........did have the worst (best) turbulence ever on this flight..........it was like being on RRR on the back rows........whole plane was rocking!! Must admit, there was a time even I got a bit freaked.....and I love turbulence! 

So we missed the train we were supposed to be on, but train companies were brilliant rebooking us on next trains, and we still got first class.......

Haven’t slept today.....got showered, unpacked and washer on this afternoon. Now waiting for Kyle to come in from work and we’ll get takeout tonight.......Indian for us (hot and spicy) and pizza for him. Can’t wait to see him.......

And 57 days till we go back........with Kyle.......

Hope everyone is good........


----------



## Lynne G

So sorry I missed ya, Schumi.  But glad to hear you are home, enjoying the proper English tea.  Oh and TBD is To Be Determined.  In other words, my room is still not ready.  No matter, I am sure some time after 3 or 4 o’clock , I will hopefully know.

Keisha, great pictures.  It is toasty.  

Rode the bike in about 20 minutes, via single rider.  First car, on bike.  SWEET!

Thinking may wander into the Studios for a bit.  Not sure where dinner will be tonight.  Off or onsite, will think about it later, when hungry.  Had some Chick fil a for a late breakfast.  So maybe a snack in the Studios. And boo!  Last night, at SF’s quick service, they do not honor pass discount.  At Adventura, they did, happily.  

And ooh, security guy told me, 400 coming today, to the Portofino, big convention. And, our president is at the Villages today.

Have a good afternoon, all.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

doing a quick fly by stop in!!!

@keishashadow  and @Lynne G  your pictures are wonderful!!!!  I love seeing them,

@schumigirl  I"m glad you made it home.  I dislike bad customer service.  It has been drilled into my head over the years about providing great customer service.  At the end of the day...each customer that you deal with, signs your paycheck.  Without those customers, you have no job.  People really do need to remember that.  I don't care if you don't want to be there...or there is some major impact to why you are having to be at work at that moment and deal with all the headaches that are happening that day...it is still your job to give a certain level of customer service.  If they are really horrible, I will make a note of who it is...and lodge a complaint.  There is not reason for that...ever.  I hope your able to get back into the swing of being back home soon.  That jet lag can be bothersome and take some time to readjust.  

@Disxuni   I hope the weather gets a little more tolerable for you.  We are finally getting some warmer weather, and I'm trying to enjoy the last of my sock free days while they last.  


@Robo56  I hate people who can't follow the rules about smoking and vaping.   The hubby smokes and I'm always a stickler with him to follow the rules...as I hate smelling it.  

@Charade67  I hope you have a great time at Bush Gardens with the dd.   I know you will enjoy your time with her.  

@macraven  enjoy your park time!!!

Well...it seems that we finally have our indian summer again.  It's beautiful outside, and only  need a light sweater on in the morning.  So my feet are enjoying being sock free and i'm enjoying not having to toss on a jacket right now.  It turns around fast here...so I try to enjoy what I can.  

Probably doing a little laundry tonight before we head to the dd's tomorrow for our quick weekend visit with them.  I think I have found a couple of desks that will work in my new office space I want to create.  Now to just put the finishing touches of what I want to add in the corner...and it should all come together.  

Have a great evening everyone and anyone I may have missed!!!!!!


----------



## Disxuni

As usual loving all the photos!



@Pumpkin1172 Thanks for the thought. I hope you enjoy those sock free days while they last! Also, good to see you got home finally @schumigirl after all that.

While the day is not over, it's almost time to close up shop for me when it comes to work. So, I hope the rest of you had a good day today, or if you're at the dark side, having a lot of fun, or chillaxin'.


----------



## Charade67

All these pictures are even better when I view them on my desktop instead of my phone. 

Packing now for tomorrow's short trip. I'm thinking shorts and T-shirt for tomorrow and jeans and light hoodie for Saturday.


----------



## Monykalyn

Hellllooooooo SANS!
Been so busy since we got back-tried to read to catch up some nights. Hit with a cold too, so out as soon as I could crawl into bed. And quick trip to STL for DH's alumni dinner where he was one of the distinguished alumni recognized from his high school, last night. Quick trip from getting kids right as school ended, zooom zoom down highway to the dinner, hotel for sleep, up at 6 to zooooom back so kids don't miss too much school. Thankfully for me my work week ended on Tuesday this week, but have meetings relating to my volunteer service organization this week. Watching Cardinals beat the Braves!!


keishashadow said:


> Shopping this am. Mr picked out early Xmas present for me yea! I love the print having walrus from Alice & monstro featured. Mickey Ds, is calling then onto MK


 NICE!!!


RAPstar said:


> This jacket is the only major souvenir I HAD to have so I can basically go home right now lol


 Love it!! One of my favorite things was a jacket I "had" to buy a couple years ago near new Years because it was stinking cold at Disney. Love my jacket and I hope you get as much love and wear out of yours!


Lynne G said:


> And if I have to tell my DH when the alarm goes off one more time.


  OMG this is familiar


Lynne G said:


> Well, enjoyed the meal, it was very good food, and very nice staff. Pretty restaurant


 Amatista? We really enjoyed the food and service. And Magical dining month was a bargain!!


schumigirl said:


> it’s at the very end of the month......but still next month wooohoooo.........


 Always easier to leave when you know you will be back! sounds like you had a fabulous trip though (not counting the delay at MCO!)


macraven said:


> I tried to do hadgrids yesterday but things were being held up


 I think we got lucky the 2 times we did it


pattyw said:


> Yay!! Had a great breakfast and meet!


 So jealous you got to meet Mac! and isn't Lynne great? And to hang out more with Robby.


RAPstar said:


> The Falcon at 6am yesterday


 If you are a Star Wars Geek (like us) it was so fun to walk in the Falcon!


pattyw said:


> @macraven - Thank you for rushing over after a long night before and saying hello to Joe, Troy, and I: (Troy is the photographer here!) Thanks to Tony Hinds for patiently waiting while we all chatted and said goodbye! He is truly a wonderful man!!


 Great pics


Lynne G said:


> HaHa, the fountain in IOA is singing.


 This last trip was really the first time we stopped to watch (listen?) to the fountain, oh so funny!


cam757 said:


> Trying to recover from DS's cold. Fortunately, he is better and I am hopefully on the upswing. Not a bad cold just drained.


 Ugh hope you are better soon!


pattyw said:


> make some $$ for another trip


 pretty much!


keishashadow said:


> The photographers were going all out to get some excellent shots. Too bad many will be phased out


 I hope they keep the human photographers! I have a feeling the feedback has been pretty harsh on the elimination


Charade67 said:


> I have to work tomorrow (B and dh are off) and then we leave for Busch Gardens early Friday morning. It looks like we will have sun and a high of 80 degrees.


 Nice to have a day off


macraven said:


> Was in the last row
> Sweet
> A fun ride!


 Our first ride was the very front, I was on the bike. Oh wow! This ride is fantastic no matter where you sit!


schumigirl said:


> Made it home......finally


 yay! Bet Kyle was happy to see you too!

Mac and cheese for dinner. DD had a football game to go to (band) will likely bring a couple friends back for dinner after. That friend "house sat" for us last night while we were in StL. Not sure what is going on but DD brought her and her sister home the day before we left and fed them-told me later they have no electricity at the house and was it ok if they washed their clothes here? So I asked if they could stay the night while we were gone. Stocked the fridge and hope they ate. House is immaculate, hard to believe they were here. Have a feeling DD's lunch account will be going down faster (again).

Older DD home this weekend-gotta pick up her winter clothes as temps dropped today to 70's. Have windows open. The hens loving the cool weather, and that I took fence down around garden. Took eggs to my hairstylist yesterday and still have nearly 4 dozen in fridge.
Since it is almost fluffy bum friday!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade....have a nice weekend away......and yes, you’re supposed to eat too much at Chinese restaurants!

Lynne.......ah, I was trying to think what hotel had those initials when you mentioned a Tower 3!  I never worry about conventions......when we first arrived at RP there was a convention that had booked 600 rooms....you’d never know. Same with Sapphire........doesn’t affect guests. 

Pumpkin, yes, customer service should be top notch at such a massive airport. One woman was in tears because one girl yelled at her....all she asked was the type of plane we were on.......no need. But, have a lovely weekend with your daughter......and glad you had some nice weather......

MonyK......sounds like a nice trip, and hope the cold is better......it’s that time of year! I wish we could have said hello on our trip.......maybe next time.......yes, it was fabulous to see Kyle and he was super happy to see us too........

mac and Keisha.......enjoy your tour tonight......hope it’s a blast!!




Didn’t sleep yesterday at all. Managed to stay awake till 10.30 last night.....not too bad. Had lovely Indian meal and then bottle of wine. 

And slept amazingly well!! Woke up at 3am and thought I was wide awake, but got back to sleep within minutes and slept till 7.30.

Grocery shopping today, and finish off laundry.......there is so much!!! Plan to stay in this weekend and take it easy. It’s raining and has to rain all weekend so quite easy to not go out.....a high of 53F today!! 

But first........bacon for breakfast this morning........lots of bacon! And then some healthy eating for a while. We can try......

Have a great Friday whatever you may be doing......


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I am so looking forward to the cooler temperatures that start today.  We are just about ready to leave for our trip. I’ll check in later.


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travel and lots of BG fun, Charade.  And will be nice to have B. With you too.

Ah, a Friday is here, and a fraidy cat night will be here.  Woot!   And am part of this crew:

Too bad none of were a good shot.  LOL

Just chilling, as I want do not want to be tired tonight. I was last night. But up at 4:30am, as I guess I am still on my schedule. That will soon change, I hope. That’s why I have 3 days after I come home, to get that internal clock back to routine.

So, yesterdaywhen you go just as early entry is ending, walk on rides, like this one:


Hehe, little one taught me where the camera was, and I remembered this time.  A fun coaster.

So the  Is again givinga blue sky, though I see a few clouds. And hear a crying bird from my room. He is loud.

So, have a fabulous Friday, and hope to get those pictures Patty did, as they were awesome Patty.


----------



## Lynne G

And ooh,   at MonyK’a home.  I’d be there.  Just cereal for me. 
Sorry about the fat fingers post above, don’t feel like editing on my phone. 

Park time? I guess time to stroll soon.

So nice to not have to move fast this morning.

Oh, and Good Morning all!



Hey, there are Starbucks around.  Iced coffee, maybe today.


----------



## Disxuni

Happy Friday, homies!



I personally always like to flash a peace sign at the camera. One of my favorite "early" moments I've had in the park was a few years ago when I went on Transformers and got front row. It was only my second time I ridden it and nobody else was in the ride vehicle. Quite a mind blowing experience, especially when a ride is practically brand new to you.


----------



## Lynne G

Bit of Potter fun:


----------



## RAPstar

@Lynne G sorry I didn't get to see you! Between other friends I was seeing and everything else I just completely forgot to text you.

I'm holed up in my condo just relaxing today. May go see Epcot Forever tonight but still on the fence about it. Had a great trip so far, but I think working a regular 9-5 now has messed me up cause there was only one day I was able to stay a extended amount of time at the parks (well for me). I did 6am-9pm at DHS and my first HHN night. 8-noonish at Epcot and my first day at Universal. Then 11-11ish last night. Totally canceled my entire MK day. I mean I still had fun, but I've just been winded a lot easier this trip. Oh well. Can't wait to get home tomorrow and see my babies.

ETA: Also, Hagride was so darn perfect I actually started crying after my first ride.


----------



## Lynne G

No problem, RAPstar.  You did lots of park time, and got to ride the Potter bike ride.  Deserved time to relax today.


----------



## Sue M

Lynn we used single rider for Gringotts even though we have express pass. It usually is faster than express. You just go up the stairs and you’re at the loading platform.  In the beginning of trip we enjoy all the pre show stuff and we ride together.  But after the first few times we just do single rider!

Robo yuck. It wouldn’t take me long to report smoker.  I hate when people are so disrespectful to others around them.

Charade, enjoy Busch Gardens!

Schumi yes, convention people usually aren’t a problem. There was one at RP in May while we were there. Only problem was a woman came to sit at the pool in lounge next to me and took her shoes off, putting them on the table between us. Yuck.

Monykalyn the girls look like they’re enjoying the lawn!

Lynne great pics! 

Schumi glad everything worked out with train connections.  We had a bit of turbulence on the way home but nothing too bad.

RAPstar wasn’t Hagrids great!  Our first ride we couldn’t stop laughing!  So good. I purposely didn’t read spoilers about the ride. Wanted to be surprised. 
But Universal really needs to do something about the queue. Too many people are sending others to get in line while they supposedly are putting things in locker Then pushing their way thru the queue to “find“ their person on line.

Happy TGIF day.  No real plans for the day. It’s a dreary day here. Overcast, expected rain. Yuck. I’ll do a bit of tidying up and whip vacuum around. 

Daughter stopping by after work tonight to pick up some stuff I bought her for Thanksgiving dinner. Picked up a roasting pan, serving bowl and loaning her my gravy boat And rack. She’s doing Thanksgiving dinner this year, yay!  Canadian Thanksgiving is Oct 14.  I’m so excited that this year I won’t have to do Thanksgiving!  First time in 20 yrs I don’t have to cook.  And it’s exciting seeing your daughter take over doing a holiday meal. The DH will be away, on his annual Las Vegas golf trip. Sometimes it hits on Thanksgiving.

Tomorrow having a baron of beef dinner, the usual suspects coming over.  But going out to brunch with old workmates first, in the morning.  Sunday we may go out for Chinese at the local place down the hill with brother-in-law and a friend.


----------



## Monykalyn

This week has been strange. But still glad for Friday. Did I mention I hate St louis traffic? Lived and drove in it for 4 years, and now I am far more comfortable driving in Orlando area than St Louis rush hour. College kiddo is home for weekend and her bday (she is 22 tomorrow). Planning lunch and then Wonders of Wildlife aquarium before our passes expire. Her chicken is currently on her lap while she works on homework. Windows open as it is cool low 70's today. Ellie/Diva chicken did her usual "I'm mad at you" attack on DD-takes her around 3 hours to feel DD has been punished enough that she will finally allow cuddling. Have seen this behaviour in cats, but it's weird to see in a chicken. I really need to video it.

Schumi glad you are settling in at home. Yea I am sure one of our trips will line up again. It seemed our days were jammed packed too.
Lynne, Mac and Keisha look like they are having fun for sure.
Rapstar-we loved Hagrids too-more than Millenium Falcon currently, although it was thrilling to walk in the ship. Hoping RotR is better.



Sue M said:


> First time in 20 yrs I don’t have to cook. And it’s exciting seeing your daughter take over doing a holiday meal. The DH will be away, on his annual Las Vegas golf trip. Sometimes it hits on Thanksgiving.


 I am hosting our Thanksgiving again this year. Good for the daughter to take over the meal!! I like the cooking so I don't mind.


Sue M said:


> But Universal really needs to do something about the queue. Too many people are sending others to get in line while they supposedly are putting things in locker Then pushing their way thru the queue to “find“ their person on line.


 When we rode it the CM's were handing out cards to get back in line after visiting a locker, and guarding the entrance, so no card no pushing through. Did they give that up? Or were we just lucky it was in place the days we rode?


Disxuni said:


> Happy Friday, homies!


 Yes TGIF indeed!!

And in other news-DH said he wants to go for a week in January-I was thinking a couple days tacked on at end of conference to hit up the parks. So just rearranged work schedule so it will fit - hoping the DD/grandson/son in law will be able to come for a day or two as well!
Hope all have a good weekend!


----------



## Charade67

I have decided that I want my next theme park trip to be a solo trip. I’m tired of holding everyone’s stuff.


----------



## Disxuni

@Charade67 I was going to say, "Yeah, let's go together!" Since I do solo all the time, but then I realized that if we go together, then it wouldn't be a solo trip anymore. Which defeats the purpose.

On another note, I wouldn't make any of you hold anything, so just letting you all know that.


----------



## macraven

Having a short break during our hhn tour

Fantastic so far!


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn the days we rode there weren’t cards, at least I didn’t see any. But I really think they need to have parties stay together, no one gets in the queue till your entire party is together. No holding spots. 
I can just see it,  the person ahead of you now has 10 others working their way up the queue to join him.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening from Williamsburg. We had a good day at Busch Gardens. Didn’t ride very much, but that’s okay. We left just before the Halloween stuff began. 
We went to our favorite Williamsburg restaurant and B ran into a teacher from her high school.  Some of the language teachers in our county are here for a seminar. 

I’m using my phone, so please forgive me for not responding to individual posts. 

I didn’t take many pictures, but here are a few from the predator show we saw.


----------



## macraven

A long evening but man it was fun!
Didn’t close the park down tonight and called the private tour over around 12:45

Had only 5 in the group at that point
No way I could last to 2:00 am

I do love hhn....

Now I will play ketchup and read what has been happening in the sans 

Hope I’m not waking anyone up here 
I’ll type quietly being the good homie that I am
Lol


----------



## Charade67

I’m awake but would rather not be. This is the last time I choose a cheap motel despite  it having good ratings. The a/c is really loud. I wake up every time it comes on. I don’t know how dh and B are sleeping through this.


----------



## macraven

Well Charade, it is better to have the ac keep you awake than to deal with snorers keeping you from not sleeping ...


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Hello from Potterville
> 
> Short wait for hadgids
> In line at 10:10 and on at 10:30
> 
> Single rider line
> 
> Was in the last row
> Sweet
> A fun ride!
> 
> Hope all have a great day!





Lynne G said:


> Rode the bike in about 20 minutes, via single rider. First car, on bike. SWEET!





RAPstar said:


> ETA: Also, Hagride was so darn perfect I actually started crying after my first ride.


I am so looking forward to ridding  this ride. I am assuming that it’s not too intense of a coaster. I can handle stuff like Disney’s Big Thunder Mountain, but not Hulk or RRR. 



keishashadow said:


> Aaah my view poolside last 3 hours forgot how much we enjoy it here


Very nice view. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I dislike bad customer service. It has been drilled into my head over the years about providing great customer service. At the end of the day...each customer that you deal with, signs your paycheck. Without those customers, you have no job. People really do need to remember that. I don't care if you don't want to be there...or there is some major impact to why you are having to be at work at that moment and deal with all the headaches that are happening that day...it is still your job to give a certain level of customer service.


 Having  worked 6 years in retail and a couple of summers in fast food I totally agree. 



Monykalyn said:


> Hit with a cold too, so out as soon as I could crawl into bed. And quick trip to STL for DH's alumni dinner where he was one of the distinguished alumni recognized from his high school,


 Hope you are feeling better. It seems like a lot of people at home are getting sick. 
Congrats to your dh. 



Lynne G said:


> So, yesterdaywhen you go just as early entry is ending, walk on rides, like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, little one taught me where the camera was, and I remembered this time. A fun coaster.


Wow, that is incredible. The Mummy is one of the rides I haven’t ridden yet. How intense is it?



Sue M said:


> I’m so excited that this year I won’t have to do Thanksgiving! First time in 20 yrs I don’t have to cook.


 would it be awful if I admitted that I never cook for Thanksgiving? We either go to a friends house or eat out. Of course when we go to our friends house we always contribute some this to the meal. It’s usually dessert. 



Sue M said:


> Tomorrow having a baron of beef dinner


 I had to look that up to see what it meant. 



Disxuni said:


> @Charade67 I was going to say, "Yeah, let's go together!" Since I do solo all the time, but then I realized that if we go together, then it wouldn't be a solo trip anymore. Which defeats the purpose.
> 
> On another note, I wouldn't make any of you hold anything, so just letting you all know that.


I’m not sure I would be the best companion. There are a lot of rides I will not ride. I don’t do well with heights and coasters with loops. 

Well, it’s after 2:00 and I am wide awake. I can’t turn on the TV or I will wake the others.  

Oh, almost forgot. I found out that I have a new little neighbor. Our next door neighbor had her third baby on Thursday. Their second little girl.  I need to find a nice gift. Mom is a bit of a geek, (her son is named after a Game of Thrones character) so we can get creative with the gift.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Well Charade, it is better to have the ac keep you awake than to deal with snorers keeping you from not sleeping


I have one of those in the room too.


----------



## macraven

I hear you about snorers
Mr Mac can snore some nights 

I go crazy when he snores and have been tempted to hold a pillow over his face

But then I remember I do love him and would miss him terribly if he was gone

And for the fact I would be in big trouble with the law 

Jk


----------



## macraven

I need to wind down and sleep as I have Disxuni coming to visit Saturday 

And this is Saturday!

I have always had a difficult time to trying to get to sleep after doing hhn

Charade will you be driving back home Saturday morning ?
Or is it the start of a full day seeing the sites?


----------



## macraven

I am thinking that charade has pooped out on me and is now asleep 

Since I am now talking
to myself now, I’ll turn the tv off and make myself catch some zzzzzzzz’s


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Charade will you be driving back home Saturday morning ?
> Or is it the start of a full day seeing the sites?


 We will be meeting a friend for breakfast, do a little shopping, and then drive home. 


macraven said:


> I am thinking that charade has pooped out on me and is now asleep


Still awake, but will try to get back to sleep now


----------



## macraven

Ok
I’ll type softly so you can ocatch one winks


----------



## Charade67

It is now 4:00 in the morning and we have had to change rooms.  Why you ask? Poor B became violently ill around 3:30. It hit her like a ton of bricks and she had no time to get to the bathroom. Unfortunately her suitcase, purse, and the book she was reading were all casualties. She is feeling okay now, so I think it was just something she ate that disagreed with her. 
The bad news is the only other available rooms they had were smoking rooms. The good news is that the a/c in this room is not as loud as the other room.  

I think B has gone back to sleep. I will probably be awake for at least another hour or so. 

We had planned to do some shopping before we went home. If B is feeling up to it I think we will look for another purse and overnight bag for her.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> A long evening but man it was fun!
> Didn’t close the park down tonight and called the private tour over around 12:45
> 
> Had only 5 in the group at that point
> No way I could last to 2:00 am
> 
> I do love hhn....
> 
> Now I will play ketchup and read what has been happening in the sans
> 
> Hope I’m not waking anyone up here
> I’ll type quietly being the good homie that I am
> Lol



Glad to hear it was a fun night......hope you get some sleep soon......



Charade67 said:


> It is now 4:00 in the morning and we have had to change rooms.  Why you ask? Poor B became violently ill around 3:30. It hit her like a ton of bricks and she had no time to get to the bathroom. Unfortunately her suitcase, purse, and the book she was reading were all casualties. She is feeling okay now, so I think it was just something she ate that disagreed with her.
> The bad news is the only other available rooms they had were smoking rooms. The good news is that the a/c in this room is not as loud as the other room.
> 
> I think B has gone back to sleep. I will probably be awake for at least another hour or so.
> 
> We had planned to do some shopping before we went home. If B is feeling up to it I think we will look for another purse and overnight bag for her.



Oh bless her! 

Sounds like it was something she ate......hope she has got rid of everything upsetting her.....what a shame on a weekend away! 

Yes, suitcases and bags can be replaced, hope she’s better and can enjoy the day today. And hope you get some sleep so you’re not too tired either!



We went to bed around midnight last night.....wasn’t really tired though. But eventually fell over and slept till 9am this morning. I’m amazed to not have been sleepy throughout the day yesterday......but didn’t really sit down for long enough to snooze!!! 

Today may be different.........  

Some laundry to finish, not much, then I’m all caught up. 

It’s quite mild today by the looks of it.......sunny but cloudy, least it’s not raining. Need to call my mum as haven’t spoken to her since we got back......oops!!!

Making meatballs for dinner tonight.......copying the meatballs from Strong Water.....they were lovely! I even remembered to buy soured cream. 

Will try to get our pictures sorted out too.......there’s a lot!! 

Have a great Saturday.......

Oh forgot to say.......Keisha......thanks so much for the tip on the Tide Pen.....amazing!! Brought home 3!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Schumi is back to making lush meals. 

Yep, late night last night, and a fun one too. I liked some of the houses, some not so much. Was warm and muggy, and a bit cooler by the time Mac and I left. The slight breeze was welcoming.


Why upside down, eh not sure.  Crowds started to build by 11, and after all that walking, did not have to close down the park, plus more rowdy drinkers were becoming more frequent. 

Thinking SW today, as they only do Halloween stuff on the weekends. Almost ready.

Hope B is feeling much better this morning.


Good Morning!


----------



## Disxuni

@Charade67 Pfft. It's the company that counts. Maybe I'd feel different, if it was a one in a life time opportunity, or if I go once in a blue moon, but when I get my APs I'm a frequent visitor. My mentality is always "there is always next time". Even with my ending my Disney experience, I know it's only for now. There is plenty to do that takes away the heights and the loops, even if you took my simulators away from me!

@macraven You won't read this until way later, but this is why I never replied to the email you sent me last night, or texted this morning yet. I'm an early riser and I knew you'd need your beauty rest. I know people turn their sound, or phones off when they go to bed, but I know some who don't apparently and learned that the hard way.  I'll definitely text prior to leaving though.

Cool beans, @Lynne G! Also, I liked your review in the main HHN post, @schumigirl. I haven't look at it since yesterday afternoon, so if anyone else has posted since then, I'll read them later!

Good morning to all the other homies this Saturday! Hope it's a good one.


----------



## macraven

Charade, you did have a tough night !
I’m sorry to read B got Ill during the early hours and everyone was up then 

Hope you all are able to recoup some sleep for some hours 

Safe travels home today

Lynne my guess Is you are at Seaworld  right now
I woke up at 8:30 due to people in room next to me yelling and carrying on
These things can happen but it was better than having an alarm lock to wake up

Schumi do I smell bacon?

I’m zoning out in bed trying to get the energy to get up and jump in the shower 

Hope all the homies are have a great day


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 





I returned home late Thursday evening. Left the vacation bubble which was fantastic. I had a wonderful trip. Enjoyed beautiful accommodations, good food, many nights of HHN and had the pleasure of meeting and spending some time with some members of our Sans family.

Had some lovely visits with my sister, good shopping, visited Batuu and built a droid, bought 2 holocron’s some kyber crystals, did  MNSSHP and had a lovely meal Wednesday evening with my sister at Ocean Prime.

Didn’t get back in time to do Dark Arts show at Castle, but did do few houses Wednesday evening and spent some time sitting in my favorite place.







Thursday did get some more shopping at Mall at Millenia. Had lunch at Cheesecake Factory. Did a little Christmas shopping at Tiffany and had plenty of time to get car back and catch plane in Sanford.

Schumi thank you again for the great idea on Ocean Prime. Always enjoy the berries and bubbles and good food.

Yesterday was grocery shopping and getting unpacked. Although I had a wonderful vacation it’s always nice to be home. I missed my hubby and was so glad to see him.

Going to get out and look for some baby shower invitations today. I’am going to go visit the newest member of our family today too. Baby Jude.



Lynne G said:


> Enjoying some Potter in the dark.



Great pictures of Dark Arts show Lynne.




Lynne G said:


> Robo or Schumi, if you are around this morning, if I get the chance, I would like to say goodbye.



Sorry was not able to able to say goodbye in person Lynne. I enjoyed our dinner at Amatista and the visit to Strong Water Tavern. Enjoy the rest of your time at UNIVERSAL.




Pattyw said:


> So sorry to hear this! Ugh! for rude people! Glad you told staff and they handled it!
> Safe travels today!



Thank you Patty.




keishashadow said:


> I am lovin da Klowns!



Yep, those Klowns kinda grow on you after awhile especially the little boxer one Shorty.




keishashadow said:


> Aaah my view poolside last 3 hours forgot how much we enjoy it here



HRH does have a beautiful pool area.




Monykalyn said:


> Hit with a cold too, so out as soon as I could crawl into bed



Hope the cold is better. I woke up to 58 degrees weather here.




Monykalyn said:


> Amatista? We really enjoyed the food and service. And Magical dining month was a bargain!!



Amatista is my favorite Resort onsite restaurant. Great food, great service.




Sue M said:


> yay! Canadian Thanksgiving is Oct 14. I’m so excited that this year I won’t have to do Thanksgiving! First time in 20 yrs I don’t have to cook. And it’s exciting seeing your daughter take over doing a holiday meal. The DH will be away, on his annual Las Vegas golf trip. Sometimes it hits on Thanksgiving.



So nice your  daughter is preparing Thanksgiving dinner for you.




Monykalyn said:


> College kiddo is home for weekend and her bday (she is 22 tomorrow)



Happy birthday to your daughter





macraven said:


> A long evening but man it was fun!
> Didn’t close the park down tonight and called the private tour over around 12:45



Glad to hear you all had a great tour.



Charade67 said:


> Poor B became violently ill around 3:30. It hit her like a ton of bricks and she had no time to get to the bathroom. Unfortunately her suitcase, purse, and the book she was reading were all casualties. She is feeling okay now, so I think it was just something she ate that disagreed with her.



Wow.....not something you want to wake up to in the morning. Sorry to hear your daughter was so sick.




Lynne G said:


> Why upside down, eh not sure. Crowds started to build by 11, and after all that walking, did not have to close down the park, plus more rowdy drinkers were becoming more frequent.



Yep, on Friday and Saturday it does get pretty crowded and a little rowdy.



To all the Sans family who are still at Universal have a great remainder of your trip.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, at SW, waiting to see some penguins.  I enjoy seeing them.

Hot feeling out, but nice enough day.


ooh, and sideways now. Oh well.


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning! Slow moving today. Waiting on hubs to get home, then to Hemingway's for bday lunch and the aquarium before our passes expire tomorrow. Another beautiful fall day here. Not sure if it will warm back into 90's again before end of year. Didn't really have a great spring so guess it's being made up by the fall.
@Charade67 poor B!! Hope she is feeling better today! Hope you guys had a good day at BG.
@Robo56 safely home! Was great to meet you-hope we cross paths again.  Thanks for bday wishes for the kiddo!
@Disxuni hope you and Mac have fun today!
@schumigirl glad you are settled home, I'm procrastinating doing more laundry. It just never ends LOL! Although if we had a clothesline today would be the day to hang clothes out.
@Lynne G  If there is a great Black Friday sale on SW passes this year considering getting one for me, maybe DH. I don't think kids would go enough to make worthwhile to get them one. 

Middle kid had bunch of friends over last night-lit a fire in firepit, s'mores etc. Can still smell the smoke from the pit. lots of leaves burned.

Had big black spider wander through living room. Brought a chicken in-spider now gone. Sometimes the lil feathered menaces can be useful!

Hey to Sue, patty and all the other SANS peeps!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, maybe MonyK will rent out that big catching chicken.

Had fun at SW. But way too crowded as I left.  Did not see any of the shows.  Will do that on a weekday, as Dolphins was filled to capacity for the 3 pm show at 2:45pm announcements.  I left as they were announcing, had a Taco Bell lunch, then back to room to relax. 

MonyK, last year, Sesame Place had an 18 month deal with discounted pass last Blue Friday. I think I will let it go the end of this year, as we tend to buy it every so many years. I think the last time was 2 years ago. Only makes sense when we visit down here, all the parks.

Some pictures from the SW park, and my petting a Magellanic Penguin. She was so still and let all pet her. I love seeing all the different penguins, and had never met this one of the 18 kinds of penguins. She is from South America, towards the Southern end of the continent. Not one of the larger, ably 10 to 14 pounds.  Fishes, me, little guy, and some Halloween decor and characters.


Well, at least the little guy is right sided up.  And they had lots of undersea characters all across the path where most of the candy was.  Ended up with a heavy enough bag of candy, all not chocolate, but hey, I will be snacking on some of it. 

Have a super Saturday night.   I may do some park time, but maybe not.  I need to rest those feet, and take a shower.  Way too sweaty feeling.


----------



## Charade67

We are back home now. B was feeling much better this morning.. She even ate a light breakfast. The mess we left behind was quite incredible. I feel very bad for the person who got stuck cleaning that room. We left a very large tip for housekeeping. 

After breakfast we went to the outlet mall and got B a new purse and new suitcase. She is now the proud owner of a bright pink spinner carry on bag. ow we just have to replace her book.

Dh is yelling at a football game. I think I will do nothing for the rest of the evening.


----------



## Sue M

Charade I think you’d be ok with Mummy and Hagrids(side car) they are both fast, but no loops or upside down.

Never Thanksgiving dinner? Lol.  No it’s not bad to admit!  We usually have 8-10 for Thanksgiving. Sometimes orphaned friends!
Hope B is better!  

Mac and Disxuni enjoy your visit!

Robo welcome back home!

Monykalyn seems the chickens can be useful!  Good job.

Lynne great SW pics

Charade nice to hear B is feeling better.  and proud owner of new pink spinner!

I had a lovely brunch with my old work friends. We all worked together in early 80’s!  Some since 1979. We worked for a 4 doctor ophthalmology group. It was just one of those rare things that we all clicked. We were all similar ages, in the same stage of life, and just kept in touch thru the years. We’ve gone thru marriages, divorces, children, grandchildren, sickness, and deaths together.  Truly special friendships. 

Now waiting for my dinner company to come, and from the dog barks I’d say they’re here!
Later peeps!


----------



## Monykalyn

Getting DH ready for January with the hour long commercial on Galaxy Edge. Think his oldest will come over for both weekends we will be there so YAY! Get to spend more time with them.
Hemingways was OK -it is decent but not my favorite, however for $13/pp for lunch buffet it is fine. Then Wonder of Wildlife Aquarium.
this guy was HUGEcheck out the teeth on this one in shark tank!
Petting the stingray's



Lynne G said:


> MonyK, last year, Sesame Place had an 18 month deal with discounted pass last Blue Friday. I think I will let it go the end of this year, as we tend to buy it every so many years. I think the last time was 2 years ago. Only makes sense when we visit down here, all the parks.


 Yeah I am hoping if there is a good deal it could be Christmas gifts to Dh oldest as well. With a 4 year old grandson we will be looking for excuses to visit 


Sue M said:


> I had a lovely brunch with my old work friends. We all worked together in early 80’s!


 That sounds fun!

Glad to hear B is feeling better, and new luggage is always good. Love my spinner, and with a good color she will be able to spot her bag easily.

Think the rest of fam is plotting to get Frozen custard....


----------



## Disxuni

Hey, everyone! Thanks for well wishing Mac and I to have a good time. Today, was definitely an interesting day. I just got home. @macraven was a good tour guide and lunch was great. I had so much fun. Amazing how I’ve always heard of RP, but never been there.









I’ll try to not flood too much with photos, but I also wanted to show this to you guys as well, as I thought this key chain was interesting. A first “EPIC” key chain  perhaps?


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, for a DisMeet with Mac and Dix.  Glad you both enjoyed the day, and yum looking food. Jakes?

Well, no Park night for me.  Decided to just relax.  Hope all have a good night.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade...glad you’re home safe and sound and your daughter is doing better.....shame she was so bad on a nice weekend away.

Robo......glad you’re home safe too......and sounds like you enjoyed a lovely trip. Ocean Prime wasn’t our best experience this year, but we more than made up for it in other places! 

MonyK.....belated birthday wishes for your daughter! Sounds like they had a lovely evening too.....I love hanging washing on the line outside, but our weather to do that now is over till around March or April.......

Yes mac.......there was bacon involved somewhere!!! And a rather healthy avocado too........I can leave off the avocado for those who’d just rather have the bacon......  

Hello to anyone I missed........haven’t fully caught up yet.........




Well, did plan an early night last night, but we were invaded by a group of friends who wanted to celebrate my birthday!!! Since they missed the real one.......we got takeout and enjoyed a few drinks.....and presents too!!! It was a lovely evening........

Tired this morning though and up far too early! But I did put tv on in the kitchen and found Ghostbusters 2 on the movie channels.......tv is not something I usually have on this time of the morning......but wanted to drown out the sound of high winds and heavy rain going on outside!! 

Not the best day weather wise ahead.......but, we have no plans to go out at all today, don’t need any grocery shopping as we stocked up on fresh stuff Friday.....will finish what ironing I have to do, cook a beef rib roast and hassleback potatoes for dinner tonight........and try and finish uploading pictures to smugmug......then I can start trip report this week sometime.......always enjoy doing that. 

Have a great Sunday.........


----------



## macraven

I’ll try the bacon with avocado...


----------



## Lynne G

Only bacon for me.  Do not like avocado or sour cream.


----------



## macraven

I’ll eat your share of avocado then 

Waiting for island dining room to open and will go to it for breakfast then

Feeling like grazing this morning 

Hope all homies have a great day!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I’ll try the bacon with avocado...



Bacon with avocado is gorgeous!! No sour cream here for breakfast Lynne......

I’m quite new to eating avocado as a main part of of dish rather than just guacamole or a slice in a burger......love it!! Enjoy breakfast in Islands mac.......we’re almost ready for lunch! When do you leave after this trip mac......I always forget when folks go home......

Rib roast is in the Aga slowly roasting away.......will put potatoes in much later......a few roasted veg too. Lemon syllabub for dessert......I had prepared meatballs for last night, but put them in freezer instead, will have them another day.

Still raining here......quite heavy too. Planned to walk down and see if there is any fruit left on the trees......farmer next to us came while we were away and took the lot. But there may be a few rogue pears or apples. But, while weather is like this, not wandering down there!!

I miss the heat..........


----------



## macraven

I wish I could miss the heat as back home temps still in the 90’s

Schumi. I leave Tuesday for home and then tied up once it is Wednesday 

Woke up at 3ish but went back to sleep
later for another hour and half 

Awake again and plan to
Head to island dining room for breakfast 

Gonna have another fun park day

Doing a rip tour this evening 
My last hhn night for this season

Absolutely loved ghostbusters house 
Have 3 more houses I thought werr super also

Have a great day homies!


----------



## Lynne G

What a morning.  Around 9, I called Alamo as my one tire was getting flat in my rental.  No cars available at the Disney Car Care Center, so had to go back to the airport.  After seeing three different people and waiting for new paperwork, took almost an hour.  But got a Carolla, since there was not one Camry, just a few Ford and Kia.  No way.  Was hungry, so stopped at the NEX for some more snacks and fruit, then got to Smash Burgers just after they opened.  Yum, freshly fried fries.  Still very hot when served.  Burger was perfect too.  Now back, charging my phone for a bit.  Then I will maybe start with the Studios.  

Have a nice Sunday, all.


----------



## macraven

Lynne, I’m at the studios and it is not crowded
I’m going back to the hotel after a couple of rides and horror make up show

Going to rest as coming back before park closes for hhn by 5

That stinks about your car rental
Such an aggravation!!
Vacations are supposed to be glitch free


----------



## Charade67

Lazy Sunday here. We decided to skip church and let B sleep in since she had a rough night the previous night. She had eaten cilantro lime chicken the night she got sick. I don't think she has ever had cilantro before. I am wondering if she has an allergy or sensitivity to it.  I am trying to see if I can salvage her shoes. Right now they are covered in stain stick. I am going to let them sit overnight and see if they come clean when I was them tomorrow. If not, I guess we will be replacing the shoes. 



Sue M said:


> Charade I think you’d be ok with Mummy and Hagrids(side car) they are both fast, but no loops or upside down.


That's good to hear. I meant to ride Mummy when I was there back in April, but ran out of time.



Sue M said:


> Never Thanksgiving dinner?


Nope. We usually eat with friends. There is a couple we know that will host dinner and invite others over to join them. The husband is a really good cook. Occasionally we end up with it being just us (last year the wife of the couple had surgery the day before Thanksgiving, so they did not host dinner), and since there is only 3 of us it makes more sense to eat out than to try to cook a traditional Thanksgiving dinner. 



Disxuni said:


> Hey, everyone! Thanks for well wishing Mac and I to have a good time. Today, was definitely an interesting day. I just got home. @macraven was a good tour guide and lunch was great. I had so much fun. Amazing how I’ve always heard of RP, but never been there.


Cool that you and Mac got a meetup. The food looks really good. 



schumigirl said:


> Charade...glad you’re home safe and sound and your daughter is doing better.....shame she was so bad on a nice weekend away.


Thanks. If she had to get sick I am glad it happened when she was with us and not in the dorm room. 



schumigirl said:


> .I can leave off the avocado for those who’d just rather have the bacon....


 That would be me. I like bacon, but not a fan of avocado. 



Lynne G said:


> What a morning. Around 9, I called Alamo as my one tire was getting flat in my rental. No cars available at the Disney Car Care Center, so had to go back to the airport. After seeing three different people and waiting for new paperwork, took almost an hour. But got a Carolla, since there was not one Camry,


What a pain to have to deal with on vacation. Glad you got it all sorted. Hope the rest of your day is going better. 

I think everyone is napping right now except me. I am trying to stay awake so hopefully I will sleep better tonight.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you get a good night’s sleep tonight, Charade.

Overcast most of the day, with a nice downpour as I drove to the airport.


ah, someday all my pictures will be right side up.

Nice breeze, so in Studios still, may catch the 4:15 animal show.  Always fun to see.


----------



## Lynne G

What VIPs, the three pictures from our Friday night:


----------



## Disxuni

Oops, too late for the avocado and bacon 

@Lynne G, sorry you had to deal with that drama, but at least it appears you're still having fun. Also, great photos again. It's nice to see all the photo ops they have!

@Charade67 It was very nice and it was good. I've always seen the photos of Jacks that @schumigirl has posted in the past and never got a chance, so I can thank @macraven for that experience.

I just got home again after a long day. Woke up before the crack of dawn (didn't sleep much oops) to drive down to Vero to go to church with an old family friend, Dr. Lyon, with my dad. Heard a lot of his stories as well while we had brunch at his place before finally driving back to make late lunch / dinner with my mom.

Today, I also had the Jurassic theme stuck in my head on and off all day, as well as the ET theme. Thanks to riding the boat yesterday and hearing the music coming from Universal when we rode it there and back. Universal was calling my name, but I shall return soon! I'm thinking by the end of Oct, perhaps around the beginning of November.


----------



## Squirlz

Sitting in a hotel near the Grand Rapids airport.  We fly out for Key West in the morning.  It's cheaper to stay here, leave the car, have an included breakfast and shuttle to the airport than it would be to just park at the airport.  It's a nice place, Springhill Suites by Marriott.  One of my favorite franchises.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all!

I try to get on as much as I can, but there never seems to be a free moment!

Just got back from Orlando this morning.  Had a great vacation but it had its ups and downs.  In the middle of the week my mom was in excruciating pain in her back and abdomen.  She was refusing to go to the ER but I told her I would call the ambulance if she didn’t let me take her.  Went to Dr. Philips...which is beautiful but the way...and turned out to be a kidney stone and infection.  She stayed overnight, put on antibiotics and passed the stone the following morning.  So she was fine for the rest of the trip.  My dad got hurt at Aquatica.  First, he and my 6 year old got flipped off Tassie Twisters.  They hit their heads on the slide and my dad did something to his ribs.  They were ok but it took a little bit for my son to get back on the tube slides.  Then my father tripped coming out of Roa’s rapids and scraped up his legs petty good.  He got treated and is fine, but his legs look like they have been through the cheese grater.

Went to MNSSHP on Thursday....that was fun.  Hard for the younger ones though because it was very hot and they just wanted to sleep.

My  brother went to HHN last weekend and did the VIP tour and loved it.  Can’t wait til my kiddos are older and can do it!

Going to Busch Gardens this weekend for Columbus Day.  They put on a pretty good horror display...but can’t have the kiddos there either.

Hope everyone has a great start to the week!


----------



## macraven

Well Kfish you only have another 15 years to wait to take the kids to hhn

I’m sure it will be around for many years 

Kidney stones are painful 
Very good your mom’s stones passed so quickly 
Charade has had a few bouts and an er visit for her stones
How she described it, it’s an awful pain

Hope your dad recovers quickly
I’m betting his pain was horrible 

I bet you went to bed early this evening 
Travel days are tiring for adults but kids get their second win once home and become active like the energizing bunny 

Ended my hhn days with a tour (again) tonight 
Next year will be # 21 for me

I’m sure all the homies are sleeping
You all will be up before me in the morning 
Sleep tight all !


----------



## Lynne G

Kfish I hope your parents feel much better now.  What a vacation you just had.  Have fun at BG this coming weekend.  I like that park.  And yep, as the kids grow older, new adventures await.  Many of us get the fun of bringing our adult kids too. An yeah, I did HHN on Friday, and it was oh so muggy and hot.  Lots of stops for water were made.

Mac, hope your last night of HHN was as fun as all the others. At least with the clouds and rain in the area, it was a cooler feeling day, with welcomed wind. If you are out and about today, send me a text if you would like to meet up. I am thinking starting in IOA today.

Good Morning homies.  A Monday is here.  Have a marvelous one.


----------



## Disxuni

@Squirlz Have safe travels! Sorry your had to go through all that @KStarfish82, but it seems you guys still had some fun!

I hope you had a good last HHN, @macraven! It seems you did especially since you came home late again. It sounds like a good start so far @Lynne G. Hope you guys can arrange something.

For those who are not awake yet, good morning and hope it's a good Monday for you!


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. Work today was interesting. I was the only one in the office. I had enough stuff to do for a little while, but ended up leaving at 11:45. I went to Chick-fil-A for lunch and now am back home doing laundry. 



KStarfish82 said:


> and turned out to be a kidney stone and infection. She stayed overnight, put on antibiotics and passed the stone the following morning.


Yep, been there, done that except my stone didn't pass. It ended up being a 2 month ordeal for me. 

Thinking about taking a little nap.


----------



## schumigirl

Still haven’t caught up with posts from last few days.........

I enjoyed our first book group tonight.......The Light Between Oceans was the book of choice, and I just managed to finish it (too busy having fun) incredibly moving book. 

Everyone came to our home tonight.......light snacks only....but I did make a chocolate mousse for dessert which I don’t usually like, but I made it with avocado......lol.....only two people guessed.......it was lovely, although I did only eat a little. 

Rained all day today.......finally stopped for a little while tonight. 

Heading to bed soon.......managed to stay awake every day since we got home......no snoozing at all during the day which is good, but boy am I shattered tonight......

Hope everyone is having a good Monday.........


----------



## Disxuni

Me with a minute of work to spare.



It's been slow the past half hour and I didn't sleep well last night so that doesn't help. It's been a relaxing day since it's been raining almost all day. The customers have been _relatively_ well behaved. At least I'm almost done with work and then I have the rest of the day to myself. I hope everyone had a good day today and has a good evening!


----------



## macraven

Good morning 
Rise and shine time!

Time for me to return home today

Seems like this trip has passed by too quickly

Which means ....make new trip plans
Lol


Wouldn’t it be nice to day dream on whatever trip to plan next

I’ll be tied up with another project soon after I return home today so planning to unpack the suitcase and do laundry tonight (and to hug the cats)

This will be a first for me as I usually take days to do that empty out the suitcase 
Some trips I don’t deal with laundry for a few days after returning home 

Turning over a new leaf
( well for this trip highly doubt it will become a new pattern)

Had a lot of fun in Orlando 
Did private and public tours which is a big help for doing Hhn

Hoping next hhn brings back Bill and Ted show 
Did rides and had a few trips to City Walk
Was an early riser which was due to Hagrid 
Learned to unpack and remember where I put what In the  room drawers

Life is easier being more organized!
This has only taken me a lifetime to realize it

Also learned the park looked really nice when I remembered to wear my new glasses
So that is what I have been missing all these past years 
Hahaha

Back home later this afternoon 
And back to hanging on the boards

It was nice to be able to hang with Lynne, Janet, Disxuni. Andy and many others plus the homies in the private tour 

Hope your day is good!


----------



## schumigirl

Glad you had such a good trip mac......yes, time to plan the next one.....and hope you have a safe journey home. You know me....I always love to be organised…..bit sad really according to one of my friends.....lol....makes life easier. 

Wouldn't it be good if they brought back Bill and Ted for the 30th Anniversary year   



Beautiful day here today.....so, we went out a walk along the beach, met my friend who`s dog we look after now and again......she was so excited to see us and came pounding along the beach when we called her.......the dog not my friend 

Almost time to think about lunch.......still have some rib roast left...may make au jus sandwiches......


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Mac, and lots of good wishes for no issues when you return home. Cats hugging, yes.  And hey, you should be home in enough time to do a Taco Bell run for dinner.

Yay, Taco Tuesday is here.  

was up at 5:30, and been watching TV. May hit the parks soon, as I rarely, if ever use that early entry. Though I certainly do that over the holidays. The only really good reason to be an early bird.

Making some coffee, and finish my breakfast, and wash up.

Enjoy a terrific Tuesday.  

And roast beef sandwiches at Schumi.  Yum.


----------



## Disxuni

It's Taco Tuesday / WeatherNation Day! Parting is such sweet sorrow, but at least you have next time to look forward to, @macraven! A Bill and Ted revival would be amazing for the 30th, @schumigirl! I've only gotten to see it a few times, but the times I did, it was great.

If you're early might as well take advantage of it @Lynne G, especially if it's rare that you use it. While I've not always had the benefit to use EE I've always got there as early as I can in order to gain entry. Not only to beat the traffic, but I'm an early riser anyway so I thought, might as well? I also I like how quiet it seems in the morning. For Disney, it seems a necessity to do anything though. It seems there is almost never a quiet time there.

Getting a taste of being in the area last Saturday definitely fueled my desire to be at Universal more. I'm thinking sometime in November I should be getting that AP. While almost everything in relation to the cruise I'm going to in a couple of weeks is paid for, I got other responsibilities too and need to be a good noodle before I go.

I hope all the homies have a good day today!


----------



## Lynne G

More Potter fun, Studios style:
Always need a dragon shot:


For Schumi:


For Robo:


For Patty:


And for all:


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> I miss the heat..........



Me too!!



macraven said:


> I leave Tuesday for home and then tied up once it is Wednesday



Safe travels today!



Disxuni said:


> Universal was calling my name, but I shall return soon! I'm thinking by the end of Oct, perhaps around the beginning of November.



Sounds great!!



Squirlz said:


> We fly out for Key West in the morning



Safe travels! Enjoy!!



KStarfish82 said:


> Just got back from Orlando this morning. Had a great vacation



Glad you had a great trip! Sorry to hear about Mom's trip to the ER!



Charade67 said:


> Work today was interesting. I was the only one in the office. I had enough stuff to do for a little while, but ended up leaving at 11:45. I went to Chick-fil-A for lunch and now am back home doing laundry.



Sounds like a nice, short work day!



macraven said:


> Back home later this afternoon
> And back to hanging on the boards



Yay!! 



schumigirl said:


> Beautiful day here today.....so, we went out a walk along the beach, met my friend who`s dog we look after now and again......she was so excited to see us and came pounding along the beach when we called her.......the dog not my friend



A beach walk sounds lovely!  So cute about your friend's dog!

Trying to catch up here! I had a colonoscopy yesterday! Not a great way to spend Sunday & Monday- but I've been putting it off for a few years now.

Back to work today! Actually nice this week- sun and temps in the high 60s!!

@Lynne G -  Loving the park pics!! Enjoy!! I think you have a few days left on vacay?

Have a great day all!! Time for more coffee!!


----------



## Charade67

Super slow day at work today. I’m using my phone and can’t seem to get the multi quote thing to work. 

Mac - Safe travels. I often dream about my next trip. Maybe one day I will be able to take the luxurious vacation of my dreams. 

Lynne - Enjoy your park day. No Tacos for me today, but since we are having a high of 62 today I think chili for supper may be in order.

Patty - I sympathize. My mom is a colon cancer survivor, so I started getting colonoscopies earlier than most people. 

Thirty minutes until lunch. Trying to decide what to eat.


----------



## Lynne G

Burger, like me, Charade.  Then donuts as free monster one today.  Gotta like Krispy Kreme.  And a bit of shopping at the Mall.


Yes, Patty, a few more days.  Thinking some more SW tomorrow, then VB maybe later in the day, or next morning.  Not sure what doing Thursday.  

Good Morning, all.


----------



## Charade67

Sadly, the closest Krispy Kreme to me is an hour’s drive


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Yes, Patty, a few more days. Thinking some more SW tomorrow, then VB maybe later in the day, or next morning. Not sure what doing Thursday.



Sounds great, Lynne!   Need to go to Sea World soon! The new raft ride looks fun!



Charade67 said:


> Sadly, the closest Krispy Kreme to me is an hour’s drive



No Krispy Kreme's near us anymore! Probably a good thing as I could eat a dozen of the glazed donuts in one sitting!

Quiet afternoon! Not feeling too ambitious today! Hair appointment this evening! Yay for cut, color, & highlights!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

doing a quick fly by.  Just been busy and haven't had a chance to post!!!!  I have been reading...but that's all I got to do.

Did a quick trip to see the dd over the weekend.  It as a very quick short trip.  Got to visit with friends and deliver the snowmobile they purchased.  Spent the whole evening with them.  It was sooooo nice to reconnect with them after so many years.  Guess that's what happens when you have kids and live in different parts of the country.  

Found some furniture for the baby nursery for the dd.  Now we will wait and see if there is a sale on it.  It doesn't need to be bought right away...baby is not due until the begining of February.

We had some snow land yesterday.  It always makes me sad to have to start to deal with it.  It should melt by the weekend...our Thanksgiving holiday here.  So looking forward to making turkey dinner.

Anyways...the paperwork seems to be needing more attention today.

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## Disxuni

I know you don't like snow @Pumpkin1172, or at least wishing it didn't come so soon, but that shot looks beautiful. I'm sure it'll be gone by the weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> doing a quick fly by.  Just been busy and haven't had a chance to post!!!!  I have been reading...but that's all I got to do.
> 
> Did a quick trip to see the dd over the weekend.  It as a very quick short trip.  Got to visit with friends and deliver the snowmobile they purchased.  Spent the whole evening with them.  It was sooooo nice to reconnect with them after so many years.  Guess that's what happens when you have kids and live in different parts of the country.
> 
> Found some furniture for the baby nursery for the dd.  Now we will wait and see if there is a sale on it.  It doesn't need to be bought right away...baby is not due until the begining of February.
> 
> We had some snow land yesterday.  It always makes me sad to have to start to deal with it.  It should melt by the weekend...our Thanksgiving holiday here.  So looking forward to making turkey dinner.
> 
> Anyways...the paperwork seems to be needing more attention today.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!View attachment 442449



Nice picture pumpkin......but, yes, far too early for snow....in any country! 

Glad you had a nice weekend. It is lovely to catch up with folks who live so far away.....

We live 5-6 hours away from immediate family and so many friends too. It’s not easy. We’re lucky to have so many friends here too, but we’ve lived in different places since we left Scotland 24 years ago, so again, we have friends close and far too........

Nice you have found some baby things you like......yep, little bit to go yet till February. 



I need a haircut too......will get my usual interim cut and blow dry this week hopefully. Another 7 weeks till we leave again, will get highlights then. 

Watching an old episode of Midsomer Murders.......always fun!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Okay, forgot where camera was.  
Rainy afternoon, so what do you do?  Yep, go back to room and change for some pool time.  

Snow? No thank you! Hope warmer weather for ya, Pumpkin.

Peace out, and hope all have a good night, and  hope Mac is safely home.

Oh and just think, 11 more Wednesdays until Christmas.


----------



## macraven

Lynne, front row always rules!

My flight out of MCO was great.
Connecting flight out of Atlanta was not great, but made it home and that is all that counts.

I need to read back some pages to see who else is going to Orlando this month.
I know agavegirl will be there on the 31st.
Woot!  A great way to celebrate halloween..
(think they are doing two days)

Just came back home at 8:45 from Taco Bell.... 
I was tired when I came home today but put everything away and suitcase back in the closet
Played with the cats
Read my postal mail
And then just piddle the day away.......

Reading talk about snow makes me wonder how can that be when it is 89 outside.
Then I see the homie is a lot further north of where I am.

I do not miss snow at all....


Hope all the homies have a great sleep tonight.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hey!

Thabks for the week wishes for my family!  @Charade67 ....how did they let a stone linger that long???  I would have carved it out myself!

Sea World was giving out free Krispy Kreme on the weekends ( someone may have mentioned that)...well done Sea World.  No KK by me anymore...gotta go to my place in PA to get.

Kiddies are off from school because of the Jewish holiday, Yom Kippor (hope I spelled that right)....if anyone is fasting here...hope it is easy!  I'll be thinking of you while I'm at the buffet and keeping this baby weight on 

Have a great night!


----------



## macraven

Kfish, all moms need to keep the baby weight on.
Wait until they are 5 years old before you deal with what the scale shows.

You need to keep extra weight so you can keep up with the kids


----------



## Charade67

KStarfish82 said:


> how did they let a stone linger that long??? I would have carved it out myself!


The stone was stuck, not moving at all and kept getting infected. They wouldn’t go after the stone until the infection cleared up. I ended up having a stent put in twice. Fortunately I wasn’t in too much pain most of the time, but it’s an experience I never want to repeat.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just doing a quick late night stop in.  

Schumi...I hope you enjoyed your day at the salon.  I know I enjoy when I go.  I just had a cut a couple weeks ago.  I took off about 8 inches.  It was way too long.  I think I need to go back and get a little more off the layers and maybe a little more texturing done.  I just colored it again as well...but those pesky sparkles just keep coming back faster lol.  

Lynne...great picture, even if you forgot where the camera was.  That ride looks like so much fun.  I was sooo motion sick from 2X walk on forbidden journey, followed by Dueling Dragons.  I had wanted to do it...but i was just too ill to attempt it.  I still need to take the dd there for a makeup trip for how our one day was ruined by my motion sickness lol

Charade...that sounds like it was extremely painful.  I have heard that kidney stones are VERY painful to pass.  That doesn't sounds like a story that people who have that want to hear. 

Well...I didn't get to do what I wanted to this evening.  Only gave the dog a bath.  I ad downloaded a new download on my phone...which I found out...was a beta test for the android upgrade...and they used the Google phones as a beta test.  My phone is seriously screwed up.  I'm a little upset that my phone is not working properly...and they don't have a fix for it yet.  It has been a week already...and nothing to fix it.  NOT IMPRESSED GOOGLE .  I did love my phone before this.  I reset it tonight and am now in the process of installing all my apps again  

Oh well...the bathrooms will wait to be cleaned tomorrow night.  

Good night everyone...I'll leave a light on for anyone who is up with kiddies, snoring significant others, or just plan ole can't sleep


----------



## Lynne G

Up to army again.  

Glad you got home Kfish, and yep, I was at SW on Saturday. Got lots of goodies, well, nothing chocolate, and left in the mid afternoon, as was way too crowded and way too hot. Making a go at it today, and hoping a more vacant park.

Patty, yep, did ride that new Falls ride three times when I was with little one. It was fun, very unique how you get up the big hill, and got very wet every time, once very very wet. Tested out a dry bag I had bought. Was delighted to know, that our decisions to wear our bathing suits, use that bag to hold my purse, and take towels that we used to not get the car seats seat while driving over to Aquatica, were the right ones.

Yesterday, by late afternoon, it was a washout.  Saying a more chance of rain today.  So wearing flip flops, taking my umbrella, and my dry bag.  That dry bag is so nice, it folds up real small, and has clips on the side tops so it makes a hole large enough you can carry it with your hand.  It is just large enough to easily hold my small crossbody purse.  

Good Morning.



Yes, a Wednesday is here. A hump of a day when Friday becomes closer. For me, hoping it stays a little further away. Though will be happy to be in my own bed on Friday night.

And woot! Mac had a Taco Bell run, and got home and got some cat time, with all put away. Perfect way to end your vacation time.

Back to watching TV.  SW opens at 9, so I was thinking of making early entry, then thinking, not.  Comfy in my room.  Window shows a gray predawn sky.


----------



## KStarfish82

@lynneyea, the weekends were nuts when I was there so we left early afternoon.   Weekdays were so much better, but much more limited on showtimes.  My kids really like the Sesame area and my oldest son loves Infinity Falls.  Great ride!

@charadeyou poor thing!  My sister had one when she was 14 years old.  They wanted to blast it but as they were preparing, it apparently moved where they couldn't blast.  They pulled it out and put in a stent...which she said made her feel like she had to pee all the time.  But she's been stone free ever since!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, short hours and not many shows.  But that’s fine with me, Kfish.  Looked again,10am opening.  Oh well.  2 or 3 shows and I’m outta there.  Most likely will eat outside of the park.


----------



## macraven

Lynne, I was looking at the weather forecast and looks like you might be getting rain for a couple of days.
Hope it all vanishes and you keep the sunshine and clear skies for the rest of your stay.

I got caught in one cloud burst over at the studios potter section one day.
I swear the rain cloud was over my head and got a good quick shower out of it.
Then it was humid and I walked until I was dried out.
Other day I got wet was last Sunday during the hhn tour.
It started about 10 pm and then drizzled until I left for the night.

Rest of the time there, it was hot but decent weather and no rain.

I hope you enjoy the rest of the week in Orlando!


----------



## Disxuni

It's Wednesday already!? Morning, guys!  

Keeping an eye on the weather, but I'm still leaning towards doing a quick trip to MK on Saturday to hit a few rides before it gets too hot. A friend of mine who has a pass is coming along. She was talking smack about going to the mall this weekend and I talked smack about going to Disney. So luckily she has a pass and maybe we can hit two birds with one stone. Apparently, she needs to do some shopping before the cruise. I don't know what, but I'll let her do her thing. I'll try to not have her be a bad influence me. I don't need anything. For now.

Also, this is random, but kind of on topic with @Lynne G's photo. Did Spider-Man used to have, or still have a on-ride photo, but we just have to look at it somewhere else? I remember back in the day looking at photos on a screen just like the other attractions that have ride photos, but last time I had an AP I no longer seen anything like that. Am I right that SM had, or has a ride photo?


----------



## buckeev

BACK FROM VEGAS!!!
SO.FREAKIN'.AWESOME!!!
The Eagles on Saturday...and the Aerosmith on Sunday...
We don't have a lot of recent-(and by recent, I mean 30+ years)-concert history to compare these two concert to, but they were so good!
Two bucket list items achieved in one weekend....
 Life's been good to me so far...


----------



## pattyw

Pumpkin1172 said:


> We had some snow land yesterday. It always makes me sad to have to start to deal with it. It should melt by the weekend



Ick on the white stuff! Will be coming our way soon!




macraven said:


> My flight out of MCO was great.
> Connecting flight out of Atlanta was not great, but made it home and that is all that counts.



Yay! always nice to be home! I'm sure hubby and the cats are thrilled to have you back!

@Lynne G - nice Mummy pic! Have fun at SW today! 

Happy Hump Day! Love the camel pic, Lynne!!

 BRR- cold this morning- but warming to the 60s with bright sunshine! Beautiful fall day!  Still trying to get all caught up at work!

Glad you had a great vacay in Vegas @buckeev !

On the travel news, we will be going down to Florida in two weeks. We want to check on Erin- she's still recuperating after her knee surgery in September.  So, it'll be a working vacation- helping to cook, clean,  etc. to give Kyle a break while he studies for his exams.


----------



## Disxuni

buckeev said:


> BACK FROM VEGAS!!!
> SO.FREAKIN'.AWESOME!!!
> The Eagles on Saturday...and the Aerosmith on Sunday...
> We don't have a lot of recent-(and by recent, I mean 30+ years)-concert history to compare these two concert to, but they were so good!
> Two bucket list items achieved in one weekend....
> Life's been good to me so far...


----------



## schumigirl

mac...we were so lucky with our weather this past trip. We had three five minute bursts of rain the whole trip and that was it. One day we were in the room and there was a torrential downpour that lasted half an hour. Didn't affect us though...….most of the time it was hot and humid, then even hotter!!!

disxuni, yes there is a photo op on Spiderman.

buckeev…….wow!!! I`m impressed......Eagles and Aerosmith....I`ve seen neither of them, but would love to see The Eagles!!! Glad you had such a nice trip...….

Yes Patty, too early for snow!


Looks a beautiful day outside today....only went out this morning for a few bits and bobs.....

Changed our overnight hotel to the Marriott instead of the Radisson for our trip next month......we now have two Executive rooms with their Executive room access, instead of two adjoining rooms with one bathroom at the Radisson.....and it`s even a little bit less expensive.....not often I manage that one!!!

And finally booked the car too! Can`t believe we left is as late.....but, all booked now.

No Kyle for dinner tonight, so making spicy meatballs and hassleback potato for us...….

Time for a cup of ginger tea...…..


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> BACK FROM VEGAS!!!
> SO.FREAKIN'.AWESOME!!!
> The Eagles on Saturday...and the Aerosmith on Sunday...



I’ll age myself here and say I absolutely love those two groups!
They are/were great in concert
And this was back in the days when it was easy to get tickets to their concerts
Plus tickets were cheap ...


----------



## macraven

Spidey did have the ride pics.
Looking back at other past threads, those using the photo pass purchase have the frames of spiderman in them with the posters.

Hooray!
Discxuni is hitting the motherland this weekend!
You will have fun, I just know it!


----------



## cam757

Happy Wednesday!!!  Can't believe half the week is over already.  We had a fun weekend at a local Oktoberfest event.  Lots of fun and laughs with friends we have known most of our lives.  Always a good time too when beer and old stories are involved. 

Weather has turned here. Finally got some rain after 3 weeks and temps down into the 60s.  Had to run to Belk yesterday to get some new cool weather work clothes since winter stuff is still in the attic.  Don't think I have much up there anyway, plus gives me an excuse to go shopping.

Have a great week!



schumigirl said:


> Watching an old episode of Midsomer Murders.......always fun!!!



Love Midsomer Murders.  I have watched all 20 seasons.  Looking forward to season 21 airing in the US. Watching Father Brown and Hinterland now. I am easily hooked on any murder mysteries that come out of the UK. Far and away the best!


----------



## Disxuni

macraven said:


> I’ll age myself here and say I absolutely love those two groups!



Does it show my age if I say I'm a fan of those two bands? 

Also, thanks for you two answering the Spidy question. I knew there were pictures!


----------



## macraven

cam757 said:


> Weather has turned here. Finally got some rain after 3 weeks and temps down into the 60s.  Had to run to Belk yesterday to get some new cool weather work clothes since winter stuff is still in the attic.  Don't think I have much up there anyway, plus gives me an excuse to go shopping.



You have a Belk store?
When I lived in the Chicago area, none there.
Moved to GA and we have them in town.

Many years ago (early 1990's) there was a special sale/discount for AP at UO if you had the code from Belk.
I was able to get the code from a friend that lived in FL

Have renewed my pass each year since then.

I should google Belk and see what states have them.
Thought it was just  southern states where they operated.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, until Mac showed me, we did get a Spider-Man ride pic.


----------



## RAPstar

Hagride!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Rainy off and on.  Still having fun.  Almost ready to leave. One ride, and third show waiting for now.  Good to have reserved seating with my platinum pass.  

Penguins and Dolphins, oh my:



and the Skeleton from thIs pet show.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Doing a drop in!!! There seems to not be many papers needing my attention on my desk today   So I guess I get to play a bit today lol



macraven said:


> Just came back home at 8:45 from Taco Bell....
> I was tired when I came home today but put everything away and suitcase back in the closet
> Played with the cats
> Read my postal mail
> And then just piddle the day away.......



I hope your enjoying your time home.  It's always nice to go away...but it is always nice to get back home again too.  


Disxuni said:


> Keeping an eye on the weather, but I'm still leaning towards doing a quick trip to MK on Saturday to hit a few rides before it gets too hot. A friend of mine who has a pass is coming along. She was talking smack about going to the mall this weekend and I talked smack about going to Disney. So luckily she has a pass and maybe we can hit two birds with one stone. Apparently, she needs to do some shopping before the cruise. I don't know what, but I'll let her do her thing. I'll try to not have her be a bad influence me. I don't need anything. For now.


That just sounds like FUN!!!!!  


buckeev said:


> BACK FROM VEGAS!!!
> SO.FREAKIN'.AWESOME!!!


WOW....sooo jealous.  I LOVE going to concerts.  There are still some on my bucket list that I need to see.  


pattyw said:


> On the travel news, we will be going down to Florida in two weeks. We want to check on Erin- she's still recuperating after her knee surgery in September. So, it'll be a working vacation- helping to cook, clean, etc. to give Kyle a break while he studies for his exams.


It is nice to get away to see them.  The fact that you get to go to Florida is a bonus!!!!!!  It's nice to escape to warmer weather...even if you might have to do some extra work.  



schumigirl said:


> No Kyle for dinner tonight, so making spicy meatballs and hassleback potato for us...….


Yum!!!  That sounds delicious!!!  We are having a chicken stirfry tonight. With rice for the boys and caulflower rice for the hubby and I.   I actually prefer it that way.  Who would have thought 


cam757 said:


> plus gives me an excuse to go shopping.


I had to pick up a few things when we were in the big city visiting the DD.  I came home with some hew boots, jeans, a sweater and some new sneakers for the gym...now I just have to get my butt back to the gym  

Not sure what I'll do to fill my day today...but I'm sure I'll find something to kill the time today.  I don't get many days like this.  And with winter coming...our busy season starts here. 
Have a great day everyone


----------



## KStarfish82

@Lynne G   Great pics!  I don't mind the quiet either...and eating outside the park!  Gotta love platinum pass seating! 


Just found out that I don't have to go back to work until January 6th!  Just booked two weeks in Orlando for the Christmas break!


----------



## Lynne G

Sweet, Kfish.  I love the holidays down here, as all is open and decorated.  Oh and did not know you live in PA too.


----------



## Charade67

Quick good afternoon. Work was mostly slow today except when dealing with the insurance companies. I swear the insurance companies are going to drive me to drink.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Charade...that sounds like it was extremely painful. I have heard that kidney stones are VERY painful to pass. That doesn't sounds like a story that people who have that want to hear.


I actually didn't have too much pain with my first kidney stone. My doctor said it was because it wasn't moving around.  It did make me very sick though.



Disxuni said:


> Keeping an eye on the weather, but I'm still leaning towards doing a quick trip to MK on Saturday to hit a few rides before it gets too hot. A friend of mine who has a pass is coming along.


Sounds like a great morning. I wish I had done this when I was still living in FL.



buckeev said:


> BACK FROM VEGAS!!!
> SO.FREAKIN'.AWESOME!!!
> The Eagles on Saturday...and the Aerosmith on Sunday...


My husband would have loved that. He is trying to convince me to spend Christmas in Vegas one year.



macraven said:


> You have a Belk store?


We have one here in our little city.



Lynne G said:


> Yep, until Mac showed me, we did get a Spider-Man ride pic.


Cool pic.



RAPstar said:


> Hagride!!!!


Awesome!



Lynne G said:


> Penguins and Dolphins, oh my:


 Love the pictures. I'd like to go  back to Sea World some day.



KStarfish82 said:


> Just found out that I don't have to go back to work until January 6th! Just booked two weeks in Orlando for the Christmas break!


I'm envious. I would love to go back to Orlando for Christmas. Just can't this year though.

I think I'm going to go watch some TV. I have been binge watching Murder, She Wrote. I don't know why I never watched the show when it was originally on.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade......we ADORE Murder she Wrote.......but, I love Angela Lansbury and loved the show from first time around. 

Got my niece who is now 36 into watching it too.......it’s a perfect way to pass a winters afternoon or a cold day anytime.......didn’t like the ones she wasn’t in very much, she narrated a whole season at one point.....and only appeared at the beginning and the end of the episode. But, the rest of them we love and probably know them word for word...... They show them here continually on several channels. 



Watching The Apprentice right now........every year we think they can’t get a bigger bunch of wallies than the previous year......and every year they get worse........they are so dreadful it’s funny!!


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Charade......we ADORE Murder she Wrote.......but, I love Angela Lansbury and loved the show from first time around.


One of the Hallmark channels shows it between 11 pm and 3 am.  I started watching on nights when I couldn’t sleep. I recently discovered that Amazon Prime has season 2 available. I wish they had the others too,


----------



## Disxuni

So, it's CS week and today is trivia day. Got three chances to win a gift card. Since a lot of people will get the correct answer it is a random draw out of all the people who answered correctly. It ain't much of a prize and I probably won't win, because so many are participating, but it's fun.

The theme is music and it's a good thing I'm an old soul, because if I was a youngin' who didn't know better I'd fail at these questions:

*Who is widely credited with coining the term "Rock and Roll"?
Who was the first female artist inducted into the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame?
Paul Ramon, Percy Thrillington and Clint Harrigan are aliases used by what legendary rock and roller?*

Btw, already answered these questions, so I'm not putting these in here to cheat. Thought you'd guys be curious of the questions.


----------



## cam757

macraven said:


> You have a Belk store?
> When I lived in the Chicago area, none there.
> Moved to GA and we have them in town.
> 
> Many years ago (early 1990's) there was a special sale/discount for AP at UO if you had the code from Belk.
> I was able to get the code from a friend that lived in FL
> 
> Have renewed my pass each year since then.
> 
> I should google Belk and see what states have them.
> Thought it was just southern states where they operated.




Sure do.  We are still in the south, just more northerly south    Our store was originally a Leggett's Department store but Belk bought them out about 20 years or so ago. There are 3 within 50 miles around where I live.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> One of the Hallmark channels shows it between 11 pm and 3 am.  I started watching on nights when I couldn’t sleep. I recently discovered that Amazon Prime has season 2 available. I wish they had the others too,



Lol.......I’m laughing because we have the box set on dvd! 

And they’re well watched. Like you we have the Hallmark Channel and it’s on several others too......there’s some amazing actors that make guest appearances.......I love the ones with Jerry Orbach. 



Not long till bedtime now........


----------



## Lynne G

Dark Arts show is not until 7:30, and people are already have taken all the good spots as I now arrive.    

So, sending you a good nice kiss from this walrus:



Have a good night homies.  And say good night to this little fella:


----------



## Monykalyn

Quick drop in-sure there are a few still awake!
Lynne looks like you are having a great trip! May put SW AP on wish list for christmas if good black friday sale. Although DH has put Silver Dollar City passes on his list-think the next new ride may be open next year. And I love their festivals, especially Christmas. Cutie Walrus.


KStarfish82 said:


> @Lynne G   Great pics!  I don't mind the quiet either...and eating outside the park!  Gotta love platinum pass seating!
> 
> 
> Just found out that I don't have to go back to work until January 6th!  Just booked two weeks in Orlando for the Christmas break!


Nice!! How are the babies?? Sleeping at all? We get into Orlando on January 4-should be in Disney by 11 ish-Dh can't decide where to stay other than somewhere we haven't stayed before-so between POFQ or Dolphin. Was leaning towards Dolphin, but with early park hours now thinking FQ to be closer to Disney springs for food options.

Tried a new recipe in the instant pot-garlic parmesan chicken - pretty good and easy.  Thinking Potato soup Friday for when temps drop -->30 degree windchill??? Need to toss the tarp over chicken run tomorrow so the babies aren't shocked by cold-they are fully feathered but my old hen is still growing some feathers back out. Anyone need eggs? have 6 dozen now...but holiday baking will soon commence-can at least get dough started and freeze until baking time. Bought the good bread for french toast this weekend. Leftover bacon and spinach will go into a fritata -and I will still have 5 dozen eggs to go
Stanley cup day in our town tomorrow-of course it is supposed to be icky all day-may still brave the storms to see Lord Stanley's cup, unless DH can get me on list for private showing tomorrow afternoon.  And YAY CARDINALS!!!

Night to all!! Sweet dreams and restful slumber!


----------



## macraven

Sweet dreams
Cardinals won tonight


----------



## Disxuni

Good morning, homies! Hope everyone has a good Thursday. We're almost to the end of the week.

Today, I wonder if I'm going to get in trouble, or not. There was a customer that was down for a good part of the day and it took awhile for the team that was assigned to assist. Which I frequently reached out to that team to have them assist even though I only spoke to the customer once (I noticed they had called more than once previously). However, I seen managers who spoken of the ticket via email (when I logged in this morning) discussing how they was concerned that people from our team didn't offer a call forward at least in the meantime and was going to look into why that didn't occur.

So far nothing has been said to me, however I would hope that I'm not in too much trouble for the mistake, as someone who is technically my boss not only created the ticket, but also spoken to the customer prior to me and there is no notes, or signs that she offered when she spoke to them twice. Either way, awk, but they got help in the end. However, it seemed it was a lot of work and a mess.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, park hours, IOA closes at 6, Studios at 5.


----------



## Disxuni

Lynne G said:


> Ack, park hours, IOA closes at 6, Studios at 5.



Studios makes sense, but why is IOA closing so early?


----------



## Lynne G

Don’t know Dix.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, lots of conventional people here.  Probation a buyout.  Private party.  My guess.


----------



## Disxuni

Makes sense, because I was going to say it's definitely not a Grad Night thing going on. It's not that season yet.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> we did get a Spider-Man ride pic.



Looking good, girls!



RAPstar said:


> Hagride!!!!



Nice pic!  LOVE that ride!! Worth every minute of the wait in line!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's nice to escape to warmer weather...even if you might have to do some extra work.



Yes I'll take sun and warmth even if I'm cleaning inside for a while!



KStarfish82 said:


> Just booked two weeks in Orlando for the Christmas break!



Nice!! 



Lynne G said:


> . And say good night to this little fella:


He's precious!!

Happy Thursday all!! 

Quick work day- have a doctor's appointment and then later it's salon day for my Mom- and then dinner with her!

@Lynne G- enjoy your last couple of days in the parks!! I've loved all the pictures!!

Beautiful fall day again- sun and 60s! 

Hope everyone is doing well!!
to all of you!!


----------



## Lynne G

Good luck with your Dr. appointment, and enjoy dinner with your mom, Patty.

Afternoon all.  sun and crowds today.  Hagrids with about a 70 minute wait, then worked my way down to Breadbox.  Tater tots, yum.

Dix, hope you do not get in trouble with that client issue.  

Last full day. sniff.  Thinking pool time tonight.


----------



## Disxuni

Luckily all that happened was the leads all happened to have a meeting and the lead CS person just IMed me personally to let me know it's just something we need to make a note of to remind ourselves to do in the future once the meeting was over. This is a relatively new policy, so it's just something we all need to get in the habit of.

I'm sorry that today is your last day. However, there is always next time! Hope you make it a good last evening and have fun at the pool, @Lynne G.

@pattyw Hope your day goes well after the apt and your mom enjoys her salon time, as well as dinner.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Good luck with your Dr. appointment, and enjoy dinner with your mom, Patty.
> 
> Afternoon all.  sun and crowds today.  Hagrids with about a 70 minute wait, then worked my way down to Breadbox.  Tater tots, yum.
> 
> Dix, hope you do not get in trouble with that client issue.
> 
> Last full day. sniff.  Thinking pool time tonight.



Safe travels home tomorrow Lynne, hope you`ve had a wonderful trip....we enjoyed Breadbox this past trip too...….I got the potato salad with my sandwich, it was gorgeous! 


It is cold here.....but did get two loads of washing out on the line for a few hours.....almost dry. I`m so easy to please at times......  

Looking at car rental for next May.......always looking ahead......and watching the Blacklist.......with the heating on!


----------



## Lynne G

Glutton for punishment, Hagrids again.


----------



## Lynne G

Potter style, Islands style:


Yep, private party, just did not bother to see who rented it out. Oh well. Just chilling, and ready to enjoy the pool soon. Then pack. Have the morning to have fun, then back to airport for an afternoon flight. Thanks for the safe travel wishes, Schumi. I hope so.

Hope all have a good night. And yeah, I am not ready to turn the heater on. Sigh. No more summer for me either.


----------



## Monykalyn

Safe travels Lynne! Lucky you for Hagrid's so many times! Hoping to sneak away a day to go again in January.
And yeah Mac-nice to have CArds advance. 
Glad the work thingy turned out to be basically nothing Disxuni-sometimes humans just error. 
And today got my pic with Lord Stanley's cup! Blues tied now in tonights game. Was raining hard when I ran out to get pic taken with cup (got into the VIP party-too bad I had to work as free food/beer/snacks) and went back with wet feet. Worth it though. 
Storms and had to throw a tarp up over the chicken's run as tomorrow temps dropping drastically. Of course I did it in the rain, then rain stopped 15 minutes later. Had to chase Princess Tiana and capture her as she freaked out hard at the loud lightening/thunder and me messing with her home. Poor baby was huddled in garden corner soaking wet.  All tucked into coop now. Neighbor came over with empty egg cartons-sent her off with 2 dozen eggs-still have almost 4 dozen in fridge now, with the 3 babies all laying regularly. 
This winter is gonna be hard-just the threat of cold weather and what I've done  yesterday and today: got air tickets to florida, booked our resorts, got Dh's ticket to Disney for January.  House is never gonna get remodeled lol.
And Blues up by 2-time for bed I think-still fighting the crud/cold stuff. And need to prep dinner for tomorrow-loaded potato soup-crockpot does the work for me.
Night ya'll!


----------



## KStarfish82

@Lynne   I live in NY....did I say I lived in PA?  Boy, I must be losing it  

@Monykalyn.  Babies are good thanks!  Hope is sleeping through the night (of course I hear her stirring now ). My two older boys are doing well in school, my 21 month old is out of his mind, and Hope just sits back and watches the chaos 

Now back to watching my Giants lose to the Patriots   at least I have my Yankees


----------



## schumigirl

Shout out to Vicki.......we miss you and hope you’re ok.......  



Lynne, sounds like you’ve had a lovely trip.....it’s never fun to leave.......

MonyK.......storms already!! Seems far too early. Our neighbour who is on a farm brings us eggs regularly, two days ago the eggs were blue (on the outside) in case anyone imagines something out of Dr Seuss...lol.......never seen her hens lay blue eggs. Must ask if she has a batch of new ones.....I don’t eat a lot of eggs as eggs.......use them more for baking and such, but Tom said they were lovely. Glad you’re getting trips in place.....always fun.....

Kfish........glad babies are sleeping well.......makes life so much easier.....



Heavy rain this morning.......and doesn’t look a nice day ahead. 

No idea what we’re up to today.......maybe not a lot......did most of the housework yesterday, may make some Dutch Apple Pies.......still have some apples on the trees. Last of the yield I think. Been a good year this year for all the trees. 

Too early for breakfast yet........will have some ginger tea I think.......

Have a great Friday..........


----------



## Lynne G

Friday it is.  All packed up, and may make some of EE.  Enjoying the last of my snacks.  Then need to wash up and head out.  

It has been a lovely trip. Meeting up with Patty, Robo, and Mac. And at least waving to Schumi.

MonyK, great picture, and sorry to hear of cold and rain. I don’t think my neighbor covers the chicken run, but they don’t come out in the rain, and not heard as much in the winter. The coop is heated.

I do miss the fresh eggs sometimes. Neighbor chickens are too old. I am not sure if new chicks will appear when they pass, but I would not be surprised. And yes, Schumi, maybe they got those South American chickens like my neighbor did. We routinely got soft blue, yellow and green colored shelled eggs. Only difference I saw from my grocery eggs, was the times were a more intense yellow. Tasted the same. So nice to get a supply of fresh eggs.

I left with just getting over a sore throat. On Wednesday, I could feel it start once again. Yesterday, the pool was nice, but I felt lousy, so a quick dip and swim around, hot shower, and I was asleep by 9 or so. Woke up around 2:30am, and felt better. Hoping today, I feel even better as I get to the airport. Sinus issues during the flight will not make me happy. Charging my phone and headphones. Hoping a quiet flight.

So, wahoo!  It is a Friday.  Fabulous one to you all.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Friday it is.  All packed up, and may make some of EE.  Enjoying the last of my snacks.  Then need to wash up and head out.
> 
> It has been a lovely trip. Meeting up with Patty, Robo, and Mac. And at least waving to Schumi.
> 
> MonyK, great picture, and sorry to hear of cold and rain. I don’t think my neighbor covers the chicken run, but they don’t come out in the rain, and not heard as much in the winter. The coop is heated.
> 
> I do miss the fresh eggs sometimes. Neighbor chickens are too old. I am not sure if new chicks will appear when they pass, but I would not be surprised. And yes, Schumi, maybe they got those South American chickens like my neighbor did. We routinely got soft blue, yellow and green colored shelled eggs. Only difference I saw from my grocery eggs, was the times were a more intense yellow. Tasted the same. So nice to get a supply of fresh eggs.
> 
> I left with just getting over a sore throat. On Wednesday, I could feel it start once again. Yesterday, the pool was nice, but I felt lousy, so a quick dip and swim around, hot shower, and I was asleep by 9 or so. Woke up around 2:30am, and felt better. Hoping today, I feel even better as I get to the airport. Sinus issues during the flight will not make me happy. Charging my phone and headphones. Hoping a quiet flight.
> 
> So, wahoo!  It is a Friday.  Fabulous one to you all.



You waved to me?? 

Where were you? I didn't see you in Strong Water at all...….

Hope the sore throat improves.....and no sinus issues when flying.....that is  horrible. 

Yes, the yolks on these eggs were a very vivid yellow. I can`t eat egg yolks which is a shame, so stick to the whites now, but Tom loves them!!! 



That was lunch today.....scrambled egg whites, surprisingly tasty, an avocado and some honey ham......lush!!! 

Rain has stopped, but it`s not very nice. 

But, it`s Friday...….


----------



## Lynne G

Oh I was in the back, neat to the windows.  Sorry I did miss ya, Schumi. Hope your weather improves and had a nice sounding lunch.


----------



## Lynne G

It is a good morning.  Just walked up to this:


----------



## Disxuni

Make sure to stay safe and I hope everyone has a great day today. We finally made it to Friday, homies!



It looks the weather is going to be kind still tomorrow and relatively cool for the first few hours of opening at MK, so the trip is still a go! Going to stick to a few classics before leaving before it gets too hot.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday! I just got back from my annual state car inspection. Next up is a doctor appointment this afternoon. Nothing much else going on for the weekend. 



Lynne G said:


> sending you a good nice kiss from this walrus:


 And my mind immediately goes to The Beatles. 



macraven said:


> Cardinals won tonight


Which means my Braves lost. 



Lynne G said:


> Last full day. sniff.


Bummer, but time to start planning the next trip. 



Disxuni said:


> Luckily all that happened was the leads all happened to have a meeting and the lead CS person just IMed me personally to let me know it's just something we need to make a note of to remind ourselves to do in the future once the meeting was over. This is a relatively new policy, so it's just something we all need to get in the habit of.


Glad everything worked out okay for you. 



Monykalyn said:


> And today got my pic with Lord Stanley's cup!


 Cool. 



KStarfish82 said:


> Now back to watching my Giants lose to the Patriots


I'm not a Giants fan, but I can't stand the Patriots. A former Giant player is from my little town. 



Lynne G said:


> I left with just getting over a sore throat. On Wednesday, I could feel it start once again. Yesterday, the pool was nice, but I felt lousy, so a quick dip and swim around, hot shower, and I was asleep by 9 or so. Woke up around 2:30am, and felt better. Hoping today, I feel even better as I get to the airport.


 Well wishes for you. 



Disxuni said:


> It looks the weather is going to be kind still tomorrow and relatively cool for the first few hours of opening at MK, so the trip is still a go! Going to stick to a few classics before leaving before it gets too hot.


 Sounds like a good plan. Wish I could be there too. 

I'm off to kill some time before my next appointment. I was just checking yesterday's mail and B got her first credit card offer. No....just no.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Oh I was in the back, neat to the windows.  Sorry I did miss ya, Schumi. Hope your weather improves and had a nice sounding lunch.



I never saw you Lynne. 

I did scan around when we went in as it was quite quiet, but we just sat at the bar all evening and had a fabulous time as always........


----------



## Disxuni

Charade67 said:


> Sounds like a good plan. Wish I could be there too.
> 
> I'm off to kill some time before my next appointment. I was just checking yesterday's mail and B got her first credit card offer. No....just no.



I wish you could be here too. It'd be cool to hang!

A credit card offer might not be too bad of a thing, but that is depending on how the person handles it. Due to my phobia of debt due to the horror stories I heard I didn't get my first credit card until a couple of years ago. I had to realize I need it if I want to establish a credit. I just make sure that it's enough that I can afford to pay it off completely each month. I've heard that sometimes it's good to have a little debit before paying it off completely (at least according to my dad ), but I personally prefer to not pay the interest (since the starter ones are 0% and then rack it up high after 6 months, or a year). Either way, credit is getting good, so I'm getting there. I'd rather get rid of it now since I think I'm at a decent place, but I heard also cancelling cards hurts your credit, so I'll just keep snailing along for now. It's good to have a back up though.


----------



## Charade67

Disxuni said:


> A credit card offer might not be too bad of a thing, but that is depending on how the person handles it


She’s an 18 year old, unemployed, college student. Right now she does not need a credit card. We can revisit this idea once she is employed.


----------



## Disxuni

Charade67 said:


> She’s an 18 year old, unemployed, college student. Right now she does not need a credit card. We can revisit this idea once she is employed.



In that case, yeah, that's definitely understandable! Besides, those first time offers are tricky for anyone if you do not read the fine print.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh well.  All happy time away has to end.  Just some random sights before I left.  

The water was doing designs in rhythm with the music, early in the morning:


Caught the end of the meet and greet with the Sponge Bob gang:



And the Dino and Castle from Islands:


 Lastly, as we all know:


----------



## schumigirl

Good Saturday morning........

And it is a beautiful morning!! Sun is shining, it`s not too cold and I have all the bedding out on the line......not usual for this time of year......so, might as well take advantage. 

No bacon for breakfast this morning as Kyle and Tom went swimming, so bacon for lunch today......

Then, I have no idea what we`re up to......quiet day I think. Saturdays aren't fun to be going to many places....wait till the kiddiewinks are back to school Monday, everything is much quieter.......



​


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Saturday.

Hope the weather is not too hot for Dix at MK today.  Enjoy the park.

Tissue box being depleted by me.  Ugh.  Drugs just taken.  Ears rang all last night, so not a good sleep.  Cool feeling here, but sun does look like it is mostly out.

Haircut and being legally blonde again.  I am so ready to be pampered.  Think little one is coming with me.  She wants a new cut.  

Washing clothes and getting my stuff put away.  Cane home, ate dinner, and went to bed.

Good Morning all!


----------



## Disxuni

Thank you, @Lynne G! So far so good. Hope everyone has a good morning! Security took over a half hour, but I’m here.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Happy Saturday.
> 
> Hope the weather is not too hot for Dix at MK today.  Enjoy the park.
> 
> Tissue box being depleted by me.  Ugh.  Drugs just taken.  Ears rang all last night, so not a good sleep.  Cool feeling here, but sun does look like it is mostly out.
> 
> Haircut and being legally blonde again.  I am so ready to be pampered.  Think little one is coming with me.  She wants a new cut.
> 
> Washing clothes and getting my stuff put away.  Cane home, ate dinner, and went to bed.
> 
> Good Morning all!



Feel better Lynne!!! Sucks being ill anytime. Least you got your trip behind you before it struck as bad......

Enjoy that salon time.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I have no plans at all for today. I just finished paying bills. Ugh. I still have not received a bill form the hospital for the surgery I had July 1. I was just about to call them when I saw on the news that they have switched to a new billing system and it has been a fiasco. Some people are getting incorrect bills, and some no bills at all. I think that's just about gotten it straightened out and I expect my bill to finally arrive soon. 

Yesterday dh was reading something on Facebook about the new "real ID" driver's license that will be a requirement by October 2020 if we plan to fly anywhere. I was looking at what documents would be required. One of them is proof of name change. I had absolutely no idea where our marriage license was. I haven't needed it in 24 years. Thankfully I found it in the first place I looked - in a file in the back of the bottom of my file cabinet. It is now safely in our house safe with other very important documents. 

Speaking of file cabinets, I'm off to file all of the bills I just paid.

Lynne - I hope you are able to shake this cold and are feeling better soon.


----------



## keishashadow

Hehe, pretty sure I deserved this...JK all in fun, we all had a ball that night!probably deserved this too haaaaa . The scareactors were pretty lively in the La Bamba loungeWho knew their was a rooftop lounge at Fallon’s joint? Tres coolanother view from the lounge. Was interesting to find out how they set up some of the lighting features.  Such a great time on the HHN RIP! Thanks to Mac for including us yet again!



Monykalyn said:


> Since it is almost fluffy bum friday


LOL that phrase needs to catch on!


Lynne G said:


> Safe travel and lots of BG fun, Charade.  And will be nice to have B. With you too.
> 
> Ah, a Friday is here, and a fraidy cat night will be here.  Woot!   And am part of this crew:
> View attachment 441375
> Too bad none of were a good shot.  LOL
> 
> Just chilling, as I want do not want to be tired tonight. I was last night. But up at 4:30am, as I guess I am still on my schedule. That will soon change, I hope. That’s why I have 3 days after I come home, to get that internal clock back to routine.
> 
> So, yesterdaywhen you go just as early entry is ending, walk on rides, like this one:
> View attachment 441377
> 
> Hehe, little one taught me where the camera was, and I remembered this time.  A fun coaster.
> 
> So the ☀ Is again givinga blue sky, though I see a few clouds. And hear a crying bird from my room. He is loud.
> 
> So, have a fabulous Friday, and hope to get those pictures Patty did, as they were awesome Patty.


Talk about a motley crew 


Charade67 said:


> would it be awful if I admitted that I never cook for Thanksgiving? We either go to a friends house or eat out. Of course when we go to our friends house we always contribute some this to the meal. It’s usually dessert.


 heck no, to each their own.  It’s my ‘big’ day for cooking.  Today, turkey breasts on a a one day sale.  Came home with 6 of them all pushing 10 #.  Good thing i have a deep freezer.  Will cook 5 of them & a whole ham.  Find it difficult to believe that much ‘meat’  is consumed every year but Dh’s Family basically eats the protein & mashed potatoes/gravy.  So odd.  I’m about the special side dishes. 


Charade67 said:


> It is now 4:00 in the morning and we have had to change rooms.  Why you ask? Poor B became violently ill around 3:30. It hit her like a ton of bricks and she had no time to get to the bathroom. Unfortunately her suitcase, purse, and the book she was reading were all casualties. She is feeling okay now, so I think it was just something she ate that disagreed with her.
> The bad news is the only other available rooms they had were smoking rooms. The good news is that the a/c in this room is not as loud as the other room.
> 
> I think B has gone back to sleep. I will probably be awake for at least another hour or so.
> 
> We had planned to do some shopping before we went home. If B is feeling up to it I think we will look for another purse and overnight bag for her.


Yikes that sounds daunting, never have gone thru that.


schumigirl said:


> Oh forgot to say.......Keisha......thanks so much for the tip on the Tide Pen.....amazing!! Brought home 3!


Lol welcome to the Tide cult.  In all seriousness, was life-changing when i discovered them


Lynne G said:


> Only bacon for me.  Do not like avocado or sour cream.


I love sour cream but avocado - no thank you.  It tastes like absolutely nothing to me and the texture puts me off.


schumigirl said:


> Rib roast is in the Aga slowly roasting away......


Aga, hmmm think i knew what that was but forgot.  Always wanted to make a fancy crown- type rib but afraid I’d mess it up


Lynne G said:


> What a morning.  Around 9, I called Alamo as my one tire was getting flat in my rental.  No cars available at the Disney Car Care Center, so had to go back to the airport.  After seeing three different people and waiting for new paperwork, took almost an hour.  But got a Carolla, since there was not one Camry, just a few Ford and Kia.  No way.  Was hungry, so stopped at the NEX for some more snacks and fruit, then got to Smash Burgers just after they opened.  Yum, freshly fried fries.  Still very hot when served.  Burger was perfect too.  Now back, charging my phone for a bit.  Then I will maybe start with the Studios.
> 
> Have a nice Sunday, all.


Had that happen wit h alamo. Couldn’t understand why they don’t just send a truck out to change the tire.  I refused to go to airport.  They had us ride in tow truck to their office at the old Peabody hotel...never can remember the new name.


Charade67 said:


> Yep, been there, done that except my stone didn't pass. It ended up being a 2 month ordeal for me.


Another horror story to contemplate.  Cannot imagine


schumigirl said:


> but I did make a chocolate mousse for dessert which I don’t usually like, but I made it with avocado......lol.....only two people guessed.......it was lovely, although I did only eat a little.


Again, cannot imagine that dessert lol. I’m sure it tasted lovely tho lol. My mom used to sneak zucchini into nearly everything when the crop exploded in the garden


pattyw said:


> No Krispy Kreme's near us anymore! Probably a good thing as I could eat a dozen of the glazed donuts in one sitting!


Same here, an exit away on turnpike for one.  The closest chic fila is also an exit away, yet the other direction. Go figure lol but just as well.  Few things come as close as to a warm glazed KK donut


Lynne G said:


> View attachment 442507
> Okay, forgot where camera was.
> Rainy afternoon, so what do you do?  Yep, go back to room and change for some pool time.
> 
> Snow? No thank you! Hope warmer weather for ya, Pumpkin.
> 
> Peace out, and hope all have a good night, and  hope Mac is safely home.
> 
> Oh and just think, 11 more Wednesdays until Christmas.


Thanks for that PSA, 11 more Wednesday eh?  Time to panic, i’m Woefully behind in holiday shopping


schumigirl said:


> love the ones with Jerry Orbach.


Gone too soon


Monykalyn said:


> May put SW AP on wish list for christmas if good black friday sale.


Last 2 years the sales have been downright dismal.  Think last year all I bought was a BOGO all day meal thing.

Need to find last year’s post on it.  We will be needing new SW APHs on the Saturday after BF.  Let them go this year due to different travel plans. Probably will just pick them up and be done with it.  Like having the reserved show seats for the holiday stuff but really didn’t seem to need it for last Xmas or around 4th of July.


Charade67 said:


> She’s an 18 year old, unemployed, college student. Right now she does not need a credit card. We can revisit this idea once she is employed.


Very few college students need or can pay for those sort of predatory type cards.  Usually issued in area of $2K   After kiddos sign up at a promotional table at a school event, they score a free tshirt or hat.  Later the card shows up & without ma & pa knowing they tend to run it up.  Parents pay it off to avoid kiddo getting ‘worse credit’ once they find out it’s delinquent. 



Charade67 said:


> Yesterday dh was reading something on Facebook about the new "real ID" driver's license that will be a requirement by October 2020 if we plan to fly anywhere. I was looking at what documents would be required. One of them is proof of name change. I had absolutely no idea where our marriage license was. I haven't needed it in 24 years. Thankfully I found it in the first place I looked - in a file in the back of the bottom of my file cabinet. It is now safely in our house safe with other very important documents.


I thought i’d have an issue not having a handle on where my official divorce papers were for the first go-round.  Had a copy but not with raised seal. 

Showed up at the DL office and was told I didn’t need half the stuff I brought in accordance with the instruction’s on my states (PA) website since I had a passport.   Um ok then???  They actually tried to talk us out of getting them since we have passports but IMO much easier to just have the DL in hand when flying within the US.  I always pack the passports but they are secured in travel binder.

PS   Never occurred to me that you’d need one personal check for each person even if in same household.  That’s 2 hours i’ll Never get back lol, had to return the next day with an additional check duh.


----------



## schumigirl

Fab pictures Janet!!! 

I had no idea there was an area on top of Fallon either?? 

You’d never really know that dessert was avocado....it’s a strange one. It comes out so silky..... I used to hate them years ago, I think the texture put me off, and yes, didn't like the taste much, except in guacamole......then I’m not sure what I had, but it had avocado in it and boom.......l was enjoying them! Have one or half of one most days......amazingly good for you! 

I don’t leave home without one of those pens in my bag.......I don’t think you can buy Tide in the U.K. at all, so haven’t seen anything like that......needless to say........I now have to buy loads for everyone who has seen it!!!   Makes a change from Bath and Body requests!!

I’d love to be in America for Thanksgiving.......and yes, I’d be cooking for all I was worth too!!! Turkey and ham.......yum!!!! They’re our Christmas staples over here........



Quiet day and evening here.......

Had an email from Virgin Atlantic today changing our homeward flight time in December.......instead of leaving at 5.30pm, which we thought was early for VA, we now don’t leave till 8.30pm.....few extra hours in Orlando.

Contacted the car service picking us up and they’re fine with a later pick up the day we arrive. We’d just have booked the train if they couldn’t. 

Watching not much on tv tonight.......did a whole load of baking, now to try not to eat it all!!


----------



## Lynne G

Chinese for dinner.  Soup for me.  Not hungry.  

Think just a sinus cold. I hate feeling sick. So worn out, made older one take little one back to college. I was resting.

Time for chow.

Ooh and great fun pictures, Keisha.  I had a great time on the tour. 
And really liked the view from that balcony.


----------



## Lynne G

Upside down, but one if the views from that balcony.


----------



## Disxuni

Loving all the photos, guys!

So, finally made it home not too long ago. Apparently MK was a popular choice today, as it didn’t take long to fill up and get crowded. Which only reminded me of one of many benefits of Universal which is it being relatively quiet for the first few hours of opening. Only there for a couple of hours before it got hot, but I had a lot of fun and at least I got 2 out of 3 (HM, Pirates, but no PP). Missed the opportunity for rope drop since security was about 45 minutes, which surprised me. Then after that went to the mall for a little shopping for my friend, window shopping for me, then on the way back we spontaneously decided to stop by Dave and Busters to play a little before going home.


----------



## Lynne G

Sounded like a fun day, even with the crowds and security delay, Dix.  Always fun to play at D&Bs.


----------



## schumigirl

Good Sunday morning......

Lynne......sounds like you have it bad! Plenty of rest for you. Are you back at work tomorrow? It’s bad enough coming back from vacation but, to be poorly too is worse.



Miserable grey morning here today, yesterday was beautiful though.

Bit of shopping this morning and have a chicken in the Aga for dinner later.......so it’ll be chicken noodle soup for lunch tomorrow.....

Have a great Sunday.......


----------



## Disxuni

Hope you get better, @Lynne G! Hope you can get some rest. I always take plenty of vitamin C when I’m not feeling well. Seems to help the process. Either way, I hope you feel better than you did yesterday.

Hope you have fun shopping today, @schumigirl!

Everyone else have a good Sunday! I think I’ll start a tradition when I’ll post a “Sunrise Sunday” picture since I take a lot of them.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Schumi and Dix.  No, just a cold.  I did go to bed early last night.  And did have soup last night.  Wonton kind, so chicken soup with wontons.  It was perfect.  

Finishjng up the wash, then shopping for me too. Seems yesterday, older one remarked that we need to go grocery shopping. Um, yeah I guess we do.

Little one and I did do some dress shopping, but she decided she would look through her closet once again, as the wedding is two weeks away.  My DH’s niece is getting married, and little one seems to have mostly black, and dark colored dresses, most without sleeves.  I thought a no sleeve would be fine for the reception, but thought maybe a dress that covered her shoulders would be better for the church.  Shoes, not the issue.  Beautiful creamy white heels are perfect, with almost any color, and she already has the perfect party dress and very sparkly heels that are perfect with the dress too.  Eh, we have until 2 more Fridays to figure it out.  Though I told her she needs to come home that Friday night, as we will leave for the wedding early in the morning.  It is about a 3 hour drive away, and the wedding is early afternoon, on that Saturday.  I hope it is a warm and nice day.

Time to get the wash out, and start another load.  Think I will wake older one  soon.  We tend to go out to breakfast, before grocery shopping.

Enjoy your Sunday, every one. And ooh, I would love to see the sun rise from the beach, Dix. Seems my day is already overcast. Even wore a jacket some of the day. No shorts either. Boo.

Later, and tea for me. So glad the water here tastes so much better than when I am not here. Effects the taste of my tea. Ah, a good morning. Sipping tea, then more drugs and ready for our day. And yes Schumi, I get an extra day to get better before returning to work. Holiday Monday, to celebrate Columbus arriving here. Makes me happy to have a long weekend and short week to start the work routine.


----------



## schumigirl

Glad you have an extra day Lynne.....I forgot it was a holiday weekend. Hope you feel much better soon.....Tom had loads of Miso soup which helped him. 

Hope DD gets a dress that she likes......yes, we did grocery shopping this morning, never fun is it!!! 


Rain is still pouring down here......it`s cold and miserable.....

How many days till we get back to Florida now...…….


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Lazy Sunday here.  I woke up with a headache, but thankfully it is almost gone. No plans for this afternoon. At some point I should probably got to the grocery store. 

In other news B got her first college grade (not counting the dual enrollment classes she took in height school). She earned an A in her online class. I just hope she is also doing well in her standard classes. 



keishashadow said:


> Very few college students need or can pay for those sort of predatory type cards. Usually issued in area of $2K After kiddos sign up at a promotional table at a school event, they score a free tshirt or hat. Later the card shows up & without ma & pa knowing they tend to run it up. Parents pay it off to avoid kiddo getting ‘worse credit’ once they find out it’s delinquent.


This  offer came directly to our house.  I should probably talk to her about it in case she sees s promo table at school. 

Great pictures Keisha. 



schumigirl said:


> I’d love to be in America for Thanksgiving.......and yes, I’d be cooking for all I was worth too!!! Turkey and ham.......yum!!!! They’re our Christmas staples over here........


 We pretty much eat the same things for both Thanksgiving and Christmas. I hope our friends will be hosting again this year. I will volunteer to bring pie.



Disxuni said:


> then on the way back we spontaneously decided to stop by Dave and Busters to play a little before going home.


I haven’t been to a Dave & Busters in ages. When I lived in Georgia we used to go to one every month to watch an improve comedy troupe perform. 



Disxuni said:


> Everyone else have a good Sunday! I think I’ll start a tradition when I’ll post a “Sunrise Sunday” picture since I take a lot of them.


Beautiful picture. 



Lynne G said:


> I get an extra day to get better before returning to work. Holiday Monday, to celebrate Columbus arriving here. Makes me happy to have a long weekend and short week to start the work routine.


 This is a well timed day off. I hope you are able to rest and recover. My office will be open tomorrow. I’m hoping for a quiet day.


I should get up and do something, but I am not feeling very productive right now.


----------



## schumigirl

Glad to hear you have turkey at Christmas too Charade......most Americans I know don’t.......I adore turkey! And Christmas Day is just not Christmas for us without a turkey and I do love cooking them.......we once went to a friends house one year many years ago, they were American and it was a huge ham!! Shock horror.....it was lovely, but we missed the turkey.



And it is still poring down with rain here.........the dryer hasn’t stopped.....well it has now as I’m done.......got 2 loads of laundry washed, dried, ironed and put away.

Chicken smells lovely when I wander through there. Mashed potato has been requested as it is very autumnal today, and quite dark too. I have lamps on in most rooms. Roast carrots in honey and spice for veg with extra broccoli for Kyle.

Nice quiet Sunday......just how we like it.


----------



## Lynne G

47 when I got up!  Ah, DH not home, so turned heater on.  60 on the thermostat is way too cold for me inside.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> 47 when I got up!  Ah, DH not home, so turned heater on.  60 on the thermostat is way too cold for me inside.



You need to keep warm Lynne. Yes, that’s far too cold for us too. 

Our Aga helps keep our home warm, especially over the side where the kitchen is......it’s very cosy. I’ve just moved through to the kitchen to sit now....think I’ve moved my laptop to 3 different rooms today! 

I like to change my view........but, hope you feel much better soon Lynne.....


----------



## keishashadow

Putting up some decorations outside and soon will pop the beef roast in oven , low & slow

Lynne maybe fall allergies?  I quit functioning yesterday after a strong start.  Snorfelling & raw throat. Stupid goldenrod everywhere. Hate to say it but bring in a hard frost already to kill it off


schumigirl said:


> I don’t leave home without one of those pens in my bag.......I don’t think you can buy Tide in the U.K. at all, so haven’t seen anything like that......needless to say........I now have to buy loads for everyone who has seen it!!!  Makes a change from Bath and Body requests!!


Spread the word sista! Lololol 

That’s interesting that tide is not sold in UK. It’s the gold standard here. wonder why?  Chemical ban maybe?  Lol thinking of TSA marveling at the number of tide pens in ur baggage

I carry at least 10 of my fav mentholated lip gloss. Akin to reading glasses they tend to go astray. Have been questioned more than a few times at the airport. Assume the gel properties raise red flags of some sort or other


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Putting up some decorations outside and soon will pop the beef roast in oven , low & slow
> 
> Lynne maybe fall allergies?  I quit functioning yesterday after a strong start.  Snorfelling & raw throat. Stupid goldenrod everywhere. Hate to say it but bring in a hard frost already to kill it off
> 
> Spread the word sista! Lololol
> 
> That’s interesting that tide is not sold in UK. It’s the gold standard here. wonder why?  Chemical ban maybe?  Lol thinking of TSA marveling at the number of tide pens in ur baggage
> 
> I carry at least 10 of my fav mentholated lip gloss. Akin to reading glasses they tend to go astray. Have been questioned more than a few times at the airport. Assume the gel properties raise red flags of some sort or other



I believe Tide is sold as Daz in the UK........that’s probably our biggest seller here.......I don’t use that, we buy a brand called Surf as I can buy the huge big boxes in a place similar to Costco. And it smells beautiful. 

But, never seen an alternative brand that’s like that pen........Tom dropped something on a white shirt when we went to Ocean Prime.....it was gone in a few minutes! 

I however tried it on my red dress when I looked down and saw a brown mark......I was annoyed it didn’t come out. Got home and realised it was the bliddy pattern........  My excuse is.......I didn’t have my glasses on......Tom said I was like Lady Macbeth and rubbing like crazy.....all that was missing was me yelling “out damned spot”.......lol....

Oh I never thought of the TSA lol.......I think they already are a little bemused at what we Brits take back......and bring in for that matter!! 

Slow cooked beef sounds lovely.........and hope you feel better too!!! It is that time of year.......

We had our dinner early as Kyle is off out. It was lovely though, enjoyed creamy mashed potato for the first time this season.


----------



## Lynne G

No Keisha, not allergies, though older one is medicating because of him having a pollen allergy.  Just a sinus cold and feeling a bit better. but still congested and froggy sounding voice.  At least no real place to go to this afternoon.  Groceries bought, and enjoyed an ice cream bar after putting away stuff.  Now relaxing and took more drugs as had a headache.  Did buy a roasting chicken, as Schumi inspired me to light the oven.  Does make the house smell good.  May fry up some taters and steam broccoli and call it dinner.


----------



## Squirlz

Had an amazing sunset the other night.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh to be in KW today.  Hope you are enjoying your time there , Squirlz.  Thanks for the pretty picture.


----------



## Charade67

Trying not to nap while dh has some random football game on the TV.  We went to lunch/brunch at a restaurant that we’ve only been to a couple of times. They had lemon french toast on the brunch menu. It was so good, but I am still in a bit of a food coma. 




schumigirl said:


> Glad to hear you have turkey at Christmas too Charade......most Americans I know don’t.......I adore turkey! And Christmas Day is just not Christmas for us without a turkey and I do love cooking them.......we once went to a friends house one year many years ago, they were American and it was a huge ham!! Shock horror.....it was lovely, but we missed the turkey.


We always have both ham and turkey when our friends host. He is a very good cook except for desserts. He just goes to the grocery store and buys several different kinds of pie. Last year I volunteered to make the desserts. I have planned for there different kinds of pie, but plans got cancelled when the wife had to have surgery the day before Thanksgiving. We didn’t have Christmas dinner with them either because they went to visit her mother who is in poor health. I am really hoping that they are able to host Thanksgiving this year. 



Lynne G said:


> 47 when I got up! Ah, DH not home, so turned heater on. 60 on the thermostat is way too cold for me inside.


 Oh no, way to cold. It’s about 65 here today. We have our windows open. Caspian is enjoying it. 



Squirlz said:


> Had an amazing sunset the other night.



Gorgeous picture.


----------



## schumigirl

Monday morning again.......

It comes around doesn’t it! Plan on doing some baking this morning and cook up a few dishes for freezing. Pulled Pork....had a pork butt cooking overnight, mini sausage rolls and large batch of chicken curry. I’ll feel like I’m a housewife in the 1950’s with my full length apron on........  

And ran has finally stopped......it’s still pitch black so have no idea what it’s like outside yet.

Have a great Monday.........


----------



## Disxuni

Thank you, @Charade67! We only were able to hit it on the way home since they just built one right off of 95 in Daytona. That’s cool you got to see improv shows there!

It’s officially back to the old grind today, but on the plus side only five more work days until the cruise. I hope it goes fast. One of my friend’s don’t think so. I told her I’m hoping for it. I told her maybe Friday might feel slow though. 

Happy Monday, homies! I hope everyone had a good weekend and will have a good today.


----------



## Lynne G

Sunny and cool Monday for me.  

Woot for an end of week cruise coming up, Dix. Hope your week does go fast.

Must be cooler weather for Schumi, I love the smell of meat cooking in the oven. Not fond of pulled pork, but sounds delicious. Glad to hear the rain stopped.

Thinking meatballs or patties for dinner tonight.  Will pick up some ground beef from another store I like to get it from.  The stores we went to yesterday, I am not as fond of their ground beef as in the place I always go to.  So only place I think I need to go to, oh and another back to one place, as I forgot we have no eggs in the house.  How we forgot that with all the grocery shopping yesterday.  Oh well.  We are fully stocked now, otherwise.  

Discover some fun today, Happy Columbus Monday.  

And a late start, quiet house, and a cup of tea.  So happy to not move fast today.  Felling better, with some annoying coughing and still a little hoarse sounding.  At least I don’t think I need as many tissues.  I will be glad when I feel back to normal.  Colds tend to take a week, so a few more days, and I should see the end of it.


----------



## schumigirl

We love pulled pork in this house.....I make my own barbecue sauce, spicy of course and we freeze it as the butts we buy are usually huge.....but, it lasts for ages. Should have enough to keep us till February......

Although I don’t really eat eggs we always have them in the house thanks to the farm next to us......I use them more in baking but Tom is a big fan of having an egg for lunch........

Yes, hope in the next few days you feel much better, colds can make you feel so low at times. I hate when folks say oh it’s only a cold.......they can be dreadful....



Busy day baking and cooking a whole variety of things........it’s a real dreary, dark, grey day, so one of those days it’s cosy to be in my kitchen.......

Dinner in an hour when Kyle gets home.......time for winter warmer dishes.....


----------



## Lynne G

Clear and colder feeling commute.  Dark as could be, as car kept putting the high beams on.  Frisky, 50 decree start.  And cool enough inside, thinking sweater over my lighter sweater is needed. And tea.  Hot tea.

Ooh, and  yeah, but at least that means,  
Finally, since it is a Tuesday, Mac should be doing a Taco Bell run, or two.  Yep, Taco Tuesday is here.

  Indeed, sound a cheer, eat a taco or three today.  Make it a wonderful one too.  And hopefully having a warmer day than mine.

Schumi's weather certainly supports the use of the kitchen, to make and bake such lush meals.  Hope Kyle got home quick enough for a warmer winter style meal. Oh I hear yea, warn kitchens are so nice when it's cool and cold out.  Same with more winter kinds of meals.  And a hehe, yesterday, older one asked if I has coordinated with my Dsis as to the date for our holiday baking week-end.  Um, no, that's in December.  Yeah, I guess I'd better soon enough, though she's in birthday mode, with her birthday on Friday.  See, she has a friend in FLA, who's present is a round trip ticket for a 5 day week-end to visit her.  So, I won't be asking until later next week. 

Ooh, Schumi's got a December countdown, Dix has an October one, single digit no less, and I've got a January one.  And a yay, paid that January cruise in the Gulf off, as I was enjoying this FLA one.  WOOT to more travels for all the homies.

That includes Squilz doing that KW style.  Hope you are still enjoying that island fun.

Follow on.  Good Morning and Good Afternoon to you all.


----------



## Disxuni

We all do seem to be busy bees! A lot of different plans seem to be coming up for us.

Glad to hear you're feeling better, @Lynne G. It's always hard going back to work. Try to stay warm!

Today, I got a surprise. One of my co-workers announced yesterday prior to leaving she was not going to be in today, so I thought I was going to be on my own for work. However, they got someone to cover her which is good. I hope today is a slow day, or at least non-complicated day.

Hope all the homies have a good Taco Tuesday!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 444144 Clear and colder feeling commute.  Dark as could be, as car kept putting the high beams on.  Frisky, 50 decree start.  And cool enough inside, thinking sweater over my lighter sweater is needed. And tea.  Hot tea.
> 
> Ooh, and View attachment 444145 yeah, but at least that means, View attachment 444147
> Finally, since it is a Tuesday, Mac should be doing a Taco Bell run, or two.  Yep, Taco Tuesday is here.
> 
> View attachment 444157  Indeed, sound a cheer, eat a taco or three today.  Make it a wonderful one too.  And hopefully having a warmer day than mine.
> 
> Schumi's weather certainly supports the use of the kitchen, to make and bake such lush meals.  Hope Kyle got home quick enough for a warmer winter style meal. Oh I hear yea, warn kitchens are so nice when it's cool and cold out.  Same with more winter kinds of meals.  And a hehe, yesterday, older one asked if I has coordinated with my Dsis as to the date for our holiday baking week-end.  Um, no, that's in December.  Yeah, I guess I'd better soon enough, though she's in birthday mode, with her birthday on Friday.  See, she has a friend in FLA, who's present is a round trip ticket for a 5 day week-end to visit her.  So, I won't be asking until later next week.
> 
> Ooh, Schumi's got a December countdown, Dix has an October one, single digit no less, and I've got a January one.  And a yay, paid that January cruise in the Gulf off, as I was enjoying this FLA one.  WOOT to more travels for all the homies.
> 
> That includes Squilz doing that KW style.  Hope you are still enjoying that island fun.
> 
> Follow on.  Good Morning and Good Afternoon to you all.



It was dark as midnight when Kyle left for work this morning.....he did leave a little earlier than usual, but even so.....winter is upon us. 

Been raining all day......that drizzly stuff that soaks you...but we still had a walk into the village...….I agree, baking and cooking on a winters day is lovely, and very relaxing. 

Yes Lynne, it`s  nice having a countdown...….this autumn has been dreary so far, apart from a few nicer days here and there.....

Beef cooked in Guinness tonight…...I hate Guinness...hate the smell and taste, but cook diced beef in it and it`s gorgeous......especially done in the Aga or slow cooker.....melt in the mouth. Along side mashed potatoes...…..yep, winter warming dish!!! 

Enjoy some hot tea Lynne....and hope you feel much better now....


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Hello Everyone!!!!

It's been a busy weekend here...and it was a long weekend to boot.  It was our Thanksgiving weekend.  I picked up a couple of shifts at the second job and worked both Sat and Sunday.  Saturday was the hubby's birthday.  So I worked my shift, picked up the last of the items for our turkey dinner ( which we had on Sunday ) got my turkey into the brine to turn into even better yummy goodness, made desserts for the birthday boy ( a blueberry cheese cake and pumpkin pie...both his favorites ) then we went to go have a quick meal out and then went to go see Joker.  It was a busy day!!!!  lol.  The movie...honestly...I didn't care for it.  Not my type of movie...but it makes a person think about those who fall through the cracks and don't get the help they need.  But he is a weird actor to begin with...and it was just a weird movie.  Maybe because it is not the type of movie I enjoy. 

Sunday was just as busy...got my turkey stuffed and ready for before my shift.  The dh and boys had to just turn it on and baste it a bit while I was working.  Came home,,,put on the potatoes and veggies.  It was probably the bestest turkey I have made yet!  When the boys are nodding their heads while stuffing their mouths...you know it was good   Cleaned up the dishes, and picked up a few things around the house. 

Yesterday...thank goodness I had the day off.  Took the dh to the airport as he is just outside Atlanta for work this week.  So it was a nice relaxing day yesterday.  It was snowing a bit in the morning...which turned to rain later in the day.  It has warmed up a bit again...but that snow is in the forecast for late next week again.  So I started reorganizing my spare room closet...figured out what I needed to get it more organized...and ran over my lunch today to pick up a few items.  Now to go home tonight and see how those work...then do a little more arranging. 

Schumi your weather sounds like ours.  It was nice to just cook my turkey this weekend.  We love a good turkey supper and I probably make it at least once every 2 months. 

Lynne...I'm glad you had a wonderful trip and I hope that your on the mend.  Those travel colds are hard on the system to get over. 

Disxuni...it sounds like you had an awesome little weekend get away!  And your count down is almost done for your cruise!!!!!

Squirlz...I love KW.  I want to go back SOOOO BAD.  There is just something about it.  I enjoyed our cruise stop there...and now I want to go back.  Enjoy your trip there!!!

Charade...I love those lazy days.  We usually have football and Nascar on the tv on Sundays.  We are redneck enough to love Nascar.  I hope to get to a race one day soon.  

Well everyone else I missed...have a great day


----------



## schumigirl

Hey Pumpkin.......

I love the sound of your weekend!!! And some of my favourite dishes too.......love turkey........blueberry cheesecake......pumpkin pie........lush!!! And a belated Happy Birthday to your husband........sounds like a perfect weekend......

We won’t watch the Joker movie......I know what you mean. 

Your weather doesn’t sound like fun at all.....yes, pretty miserable here and won’t get much better I’d guess. Love a good afternoon organising closets and drawers........glad you had a lovely weekend.........



Dinner was beautiful........very warming indeed. Now, watching some tv....Kyle has gone out swimming tonight, nearest swimming pool is quite a drive away, but they like it. 

Won’t be late in bed tonight.......been yawning my head off all night as I’ve had a couple of strong pain relief tablets, as I have a bit of toothache......will call dentist in the morning.......

Hope it’s been a good Tuesday.........


----------



## Disxuni

Glad to hear from you @Pumpkin1172! It sounds like you might have had a very busy, but good weekend. It's always good to spend time with family. Glad your boys seem to enjoy the grub! It's also nice to hear you eventually had your day off.

A swim sounds nice right about now @schumigirl. Hope you get some good rest.

For me been a busy bee at work. I finally caught up with emails and have less of an hour of work. So, now it's just what pours in afterward and any calls that continue to come in.

I decided spur of the moment to book a night at Cabana Bay the day after my birthday. No park day, as my friend that's going would be unable to afford to go, but just an enjoy the resort and chillax. To be honest, I never done anything like that before and always wanted to, so it'll be nice. The few times I have stayed on property it's always go, go, go. Also, never been to Cabana and I've been wanting to go since it opened. It will be the first hotel staying at other than the HRH. While I checked out RP while visiting @macraven and it was amazing, I never technically stayed anywhere else.


----------



## Lynne G

Nope, us too.  My comic loving older one has said, not interested in the new Joker movie, and neither am I.  In fact, lately, there has not been much we want to see in the movies.  

Thank you all for the well wishes, I am feeling better, just a cough here and there and a sore nose.

Steak on grill dinner, yay!  I am sure to cover the grill when cool though.  Rainy rainy Wednesday is predicted, with the heaviest to be during the going home commute.  Inches falling before we dry out on Thursday.  Only good thing I can say, is my car is dirty, hope the rain acts like a car washer.  And ooh, high on Thursday to be 50.  Hello jacket and sweater.  Brr.


----------



## cam757

Happy Tuesday All,

Hope everyone's week has started off well.  I had off yesterday for Columbus day but DH and DS did not so nice day at home, minus the morning doctor's appt.  

Happy Belated Thanksgiving to my northern neighbors.  Looks like there was some delicious meals have been prepared recently.   No cooking for me last night. Was going to do chicken wings but did not take them out of the freezer in time so I will hold those til tomorrow. Instead we went to a Mexican restaurant close to home. Not my favorite but it is close and DH and DS like it.  Not cooking tonight either.  Have meeting with my children's hospital fundraising group. It is always potluck so I will just run by the Chinese place and pick up a couple of quarts of beef and broccoli to share. Works out for me since I am low carb. 

Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## Disxuni

@Lynne G, definitely ditto over here in regards of the Joker movie. There doesn't seem to be much going on in the movie verse. Going to see Maleficent with the girls I'm going on the cruise with right before we go. I want to go since spending quality time is always fun with friends, but for the movie, I'm on the fence about it. I'm interested in what they're going to do, but at the same time it seems like two steps back. Very conflicted.

@cam757 I've been craving wings for some time and the mention of wings makes me want them even more.  I usually have to go out to get them. I wish I can make them myself, but I can't. My mom is allergic to poultry and the smell of fried chicken she can't handle in the house.

In a little bit I'm about to get off work, so I'll probably post next time in the AM. I should try to pack... 

I hope everyone had a good day and everyone has a good night!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Dix.  I saw the first one, and are not a fan of Ms. Jolie.  So not impressed with the trailers for the second one, so I may wait to see it when it is free to see.  

Yay, so tasty, grilled steaks and they cut like butter.  Medium rare, my favorite cooked level.  Grilled corn cobs, cut off the corn, and mixed with cut in small pieces of fresh tomatoes.  Then made a nice pot of mashed, with the remained of the taters I had.  Hoping some is left over, but DH is not home yet, and I am sure the first words out of his mouth will be what was for dinner?

Awesome weekend and yum food served for your holiday, Pumpkin.

Evening Cam, yep, Chinese food always good to bring to a pot luck. Hope the wings are lush tomorrow. Like BBQ wings. Slightly hot tasting too.

Glad you are almost done work, Dix.  Hope you have a peaceful night.


----------



## schumigirl

No swimming for me Disxuni....it was Kyle, I can’t swim.

Cam......chinese for a pot luck is always popular! And sounds like a very good cause you are fundraising for.......hope you do well.

Lynne......glad you’re feeling better......it does take some time to get over these things......sounds like we have similar weather right now.....



Yes, a rainy Wednesday ahead.......won’t be doing much today as I did get an emergency dental appointment for later this morning.......I have a tooth right at the back that’s been bothering me back and forward.....it’s now loose and sore when I eat anything.......even mango.......so hopefully they’ll whip it out. Not looking forward to it though as the old gag reflex is a nightmare when dealing with the back of the mouth!

Hope it’s over quickly.........

Have a great Wednesday all........


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, a Wednesday is here.  

Ooh, Schumi.  I hope that tooth issue gets fixed pronto, and you are not in pain.  Hope your dentist visit goes fast, too.  Sending good thoughts.  

Yep, a soaking rain to fall today, more than 2 inches before the clock strikes 12 midnight.  Will be a messy commute coming home.  Right now, dark as can be still.  Again, car turned high beams on.  So dark and almost muggy out.  52, so a bit warmer start, but cool enough inside, I still have my jacket on.  Windows were foggy from the dew, so had the blaster on, to clear.  Was annoying for a bit, before windows cleared.  

So, homies, gets over this hump of the day, and we get to see another Friday come upon us.  Dix will certainly be smiling when this Friday comes.  Woot! 

Time for lots of tea.  And a cleaning out office day.  Wee, I've got a good handle on it, but will be tossing more and consolidating other.  Did bring a box to put all pen and pencil bits in.  Don't want them rolling around in a bigger box, with other stuff.  

Follow on.  And Rock this Wednesday!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, and no left overs for lunch today.  Sigh.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Lynne.......hope you get something nice for lunch today........



Tooth out, X-Ray was fine as it was a newer machine and much easier......tooth came out easily thankfully. 

Now no eating for 3 hours or so, and guess who’s starving.......yep, I had breakfast so early this morning! 

Tom just went to get me some Cornish creamy Custard......cold and no chewing involved! And tasty.........will count the time till I can have it!


----------



## cam757

Wednesday...this week seems to be dragging and flying at the same time.  Meeting went well last night.  Lots of fun events planned.  The hospital is building a new pediatric mental health wing so that is what our funds will be earmarked for this year.  Beef and broccoli was a hit.  I was able to keep a little to the side for my lunch today, which works out since it is rainy today so I don't have to go out.  Buffalo wings with homemade blue cheese dressing for dinner, glad I took my prilosec this morning. 




Lynne G said:


> Yay, so tasty, grilled steaks and they cut like butter. Medium rare, my favorite cooked level. Grilled corn cobs, cut off the corn, and mixed with cut in small pieces of fresh tomatoes. Then made a nice pot of mashed, with the remained of the taters I had. Hoping some is left over, but DH is not home yet, and I am sure the first words out of his mouth will be what was for dinner?



Sounds delish!!!  Nothing like a good steak off the grill!



schumigirl said:


> Tooth out, X-Ray was fine as it was a newer machine and much easier......tooth came out easily thankfully.



Glad it was an easy pull. Hope you are feeling better soon. Enjoy the custard in the meantime.


Have a great day!


----------



## Lynne G

Nice your meeting went well, and great you are helping such a good cause, Cam.  Enjoy those buffalo wings.  Goes good with blue cheese.  I am not fond of blue cheese, so I don't use it when I do bbq flavored wings.  Ranch dressing is what I usually have.  Yep, steak on the grill is yummy, and so easy to clean up.  I use aluminum foil, that I spray with Pam, and they cook perfectly.  Learned from a cooking show, how many minutes on each side, and don't touch or turn over, until the time has gone by.  Makes lovely just perfectly a bit crusty, and I only use salt and pepper.  No matter, all was eaten last night.  Thinking chicken or chipped beef sandwiches for dinner tonight.  With the rain and wind coming, not thinking of stepping out tonight either.  Saying with us so dry these last days, flooding is a chance, when over 2 inches are expected.  Then 30 mph winds to follow.  With the weather giving us the chance of rain the rest of the week, good thing is, while cool today and tomorrow, high 60's after tomorrow's high of 50.  Yeah, sweater on, cool inside, and jacket will be worn at least today, and surely tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Wednesday...this week seems to be dragging and flying at the same time.  Meeting went well last night.  Lots of fun events planned.  The hospital is building a new pediatric mental health wing so that is what our funds will be earmarked for this year.  Beef and broccoli was a hit.  I was able to keep a little to the side for my lunch today, which works out since it is rainy today so I don't have to go out.  Buffalo wings with homemade blue cheese dressing for dinner, glad I took my prilosec this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds delish!!!  Nothing like a good steak off the grill!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad it was an easy pull. Hope you are feeling better soon. Enjoy the custard in the meantime.
> 
> 
> Have a great day!




Thanks so much......custard was lovely. Strong painkillers are wonderful!

What a wonderful thing to fundraiser for. 

I love honey mustard with wings......don’t like blue cheese or ranch.....at could eat some wings right now! Spicy ones though.......


Laid along sofa watching tv........


----------



## Lynne G

Bomb Cyclone over us, with lowest pressure we have seen so far. Would be a Nor’Eastern one, but given the name as coming from the SW.  Either way, glad not snow.  Winds are going to feel like a 1 hurricane level.  Still may see tree branches, trash cans, etc. airborne tonight.   Noisy rain.  Means time for dinner.

Hope all are doing well tonight.


----------



## Monykalyn

Quick pop in-Wow Lynne that sounds like a storm!
Been sick with a horrible cold past two weeks-in the breaking up and cough all the time stage now.
DD is 17 today-dashed in door after school and promptly to bathroom-yep sick -so birthday celebration on hold. Gave her benedryl and she's zonked out now - hope she is better tomorrow.

Glad the tooth was taken care of Schumi! Reminds me need to make dental appointments soon.
Cam-fundraising for a pedi mental health wing is fantastic! My husband and I are involved with our local Sertoma clubs that do fundraising for local children's charities. 

Thinking bed soon....


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> Tooth out, X-Ray was fine as it was a newer machine and much easier......tooth came out easily thankfully.


Oh Schumi...I hope that your not in too much pain.  I HATE the dentist.  Just thinking of going makes me anxious and want to run and hide.  It is not something I willing do.  I hope your not down for too long


cam757 said:


> Buffalo wings with homemade blue cheese dressing for dinner, glad I took my prilosec this morning.


Yum,,,,except the blue cheese...not a fan.  But I do love to have some good chicken wings and maybe a beer or a glass of sangria with them.  Now I want to have wings!!!!!


Lynne G said:


> Ranch dressing is what I usually have


Lynne...I'm a ranch fan too.  Your way of making steaks sounds delicious.  
I do hope that the storm you have is not too bad and that your morning commute is smooth sailing.  


Monykalyn said:


> Been sick with a horrible cold past two weeks-in the breaking up and cough all the time stage now.
> DD is 17 today-dashed in door after school and promptly to bathroom-yep sick -so birthday celebration on hold.



Monyk...I sure hope your on the mend soon.  That does NOT sound pleasant.  Those chest colds can be hard to get rid of.  I hope that both you and your daughter get better soon.

Had a quiet and uneventful evening.  Not much energy to do much.  A phone call to my mom, hear about all the going on around there.  Chatted with the dh.  He is enjoying the Atlanta weather.  He and his co-worker he went with rented a convertable mustang....and today the weather was warm enough for them to put the top down   I can just picture the two of them cruising around   He of course is rubbing it in about the warmer weather and all the good food he is eating.  He sure does love his business trips down there.  

The youngest ds was sick during the night last night and part of today.  He seems to be better now...and holding down some food.  I whipped up some chicken noodle soup for him...and made some grilled cheese sammies to go along with it for the other ds.  Not a gourmet meal...but it will hopefully help the youngest to feel better.

Well... I should head to bed soon.  Hopefully the weather forecast is correct for tomorrow...and it will be a nice warm day again.  Today turned better in the late afternoon...the sun finally peeked out and the clouds disappeared.  So hoping tomorrow is a nice sunny day.   I'm needing a nice sunny day again.  It does my soul good.  

Good night everyone


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Bomb Cyclone Lynne!!!!! Wow.....hope it passed quickly and your drive to work isn't hampered this morning!! 

Monyk…...hope you`re on the mend!!! Those slow moving colds and coughs are awful......belated  to DD and hope she`s better today too, how awful for her to be as bad on her birthday!! Hope you can celebrate today......

Pumpkin....your son was poorly too!!! awww....bless......its horrible to be like that....yes, you don't look for gourmet food when you`re bad....chicken noodle soup and grilled cheese sandwiches are prefect!!! Hope he`s better too...….
And I`m much better today thanks.....no real pain and rinses are helping too. I have a wonderful dentist who has been ours for years....he couldn't see me, so it was a new lady at the other practice I saw....I was terrified going in, but she was so lovely and very gentle. I`d happily see her when my regular guy retires eventually......but I agree, dentists aren't really who you want to be visiting. 




So, beautiful Thursday morning........

Kyle has the day off so him and Tom are away having car fun!!! I`m still nursing a slightly tender face from having the tooth removed, so I stayed home...…….they`ll have fun!!! Sports car racing is always fun...….

They`ll be back after lunch, so I`m doing trip report and laundry.....while having salt water mouthwashes every now and again...… It`s not too bad this morning thankfully. Just a little tender and if I smile too hard it hurts, so no smiling this morning!!!

Scrambled egg whites for breakfast.......I missed the bacon, have to admit......pancakes and honey ham for lunch as it`s easy to eat. 

Chicken mac n cheese for dinner tonight.......soft and also easy to eat......

Have a great Thursday all.......


----------



## Lynne G

Oh I hope you are feeling better and get to eat more stuff soon, Schumi.  Nice to have a quiet house, sometimes.  With the nicer weather, great that Tom and Kyle get to enjoy some car racing fun.  

Ack, the only sound I heard when exiting the house was the wind.  Noisy.  And thanks, all that debris on my car, bye bye, as I picked up speed.  Leaves and bits around, with some knocked over stuff in the road.  And what?  Why is everyone up at this hour?  Had cars in my neighborhood, and more as I got closer.  And a back up at the entry?  Oh, I know why.  Sometimes it's faster than others.  No matter, I can wait.  Still dark as dark, today, with a cooler feeling 50 at start.  Guess the thermometer is not moving much today.  At least that rain bomb is gone, but not the wind.  We get to enjoy a Winnie the Pooh's blustery kinda day.  

And a huge grrrr.  SW again is messing with my plans.  From a 5pm direct fight the day we leave the cruise, to the only now direct flight at 9:55am.  I am beyond angry at that one.  And no, we can't stay another night, and really don't want to cancel that cruise.  Only hope I have is that I will be parking at port, (let's hope my rental is the same or lower), and that we have no traffic to the airport and get our butts out of the boat and thru customs pronto.  I'm going to let my TA know to tell Carnival, and I hope I can change that flight info in my Carnival profile.  It was one thing losing some park  time, it's another thing, to have to endure a hope we make it, if all goes right.  And no, driving to another airport is not really beneficial, either.  Sigh.  Maybe I can see if rental is cheaper to do a one way, instead of same, as at least MCO has an afternoon direct flight.  I am good with changes, but it doesn't make me happy sometimes.  Off to see what I can do.

Happy Thursday, all!  Well wishes to Schumi, MonyK, and Pumpkin's son.  May you all be well pronto, and mummy dust sent.


----------



## Disxuni

It sounds like a few people are having some health issues which is a bummer. I hope all is well soon. It's never fun to not be their 100%.

I never got to post anything yesterday due to the fact that work was consistently busy in the morning and then we had a massive outage that lasted several hours. After work, we went out for dinner and by the time I did that and we did a little grocery shopping I was done. I've not been a good noodle as I still haven't packed anything. Oops. At least today I put a few pieces on the side I've decided I'd wear. Is that process? Probably not, but it's something.

I hope everyone has a good Thursday! We're all almost at the end of the week!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> They`ll be back after lunch, so I`m doing trip report and laundry.....while having salt water mouthwashes every now and again...… It`s not too bad this morning thankfully. Just a little tender and if I smile too hard it hurts, so no smiling this morning!!!


That is not fun...but it sounds like your on the mend.  I don't mind being home alone for a little while...but I miss the family if they are gone too long.  The dh has been away for 3 days now...and I"m starting to miss him.  I hope Kyle and Tom had fun racing  


Lynne G said:


> And a huge grrrr. SW again is messing with my plans. From a 5pm direct fight the day we leave the cruise, to the only now direct flight at 9:55am. I am beyond angry at that one. And no, we can't stay another night, and really don't want to cancel that cruise. Only hope I have is that I will be parking at port, (let's hope my rental is the same or lower), and that we have no traffic to the airport and get our butts out of the boat and thru customs pronto. I'm going to let my TA know to tell Carnival, and I hope I can change that flight info in my Carnival profile. It was one thing losing some park time, it's another thing, to have to endure a hope we make it, if all goes right. And no, driving to another airport is not really beneficial, either. Sigh. Maybe I can see if rental is cheaper to do a one way, instead of same, as at least MCO has an afternoon direct flight. I am good with changes, but it doesn't make me happy sometimes. Off to see what I can do.


Ugh...that is just not fun.  I hate it when airlines do that.  It just messes everything up.  I hope your able to find a solution.  



Disxuni said:


> I've not been a good noodle as I still haven't packed anything. Oops. At least today I put a few pieces on the side I've decided I'd wear. Is that process? Probably not, but it's something.


I'm a last minute packer.  I will make a pile of clothes ( if I'm not already wearing them ) that will be ready to pack.  But most things I'll pack the day before...and I'll have a check list of things I want to make sure to pack and not forget.  But soon you'll have a beverage in your hand as your ship leaves port and all your worries too!!!!  Have fun!!!!!!!

It's a nice sunny warmish ( warmer for Oct here ) and it's glorious.  Heading out over my lunch to enjoy the sunshine.  Have a great day everyone


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, sorry about the flight change, hope it can get sorted. Good luck with that! And wild and wooly weather.......although we had a beautiful and warmish day today, I think the wind has to hit us over the weekend......not nice.

Pumpkin......thanks, feeling much better! Yes, I love the house to myself for a short time.......but it does feel empty rattling around on my own for too long now. Yet, for years I was used to Tom being away now and again for work with his business, and Kyle at school or Uni.....I can potter around for hours really doing little jobs I put off now and again.......
Yes, Pumpkin, I’m a last minute packer too, don‘t see the need to pack early. Glad you have nicer weather today too......we must live in a similar micro climate......lol.......although hopefully not when you get snow!!!  



Hope the weather doesn’t get too bad this weekend as a friend is having an Autumn Barbecue........a bit like a Guy Fawkes Bonfire night bbq, just early........we’re not going as my mouth isn’t quite up to her over done steaks and dried up meats! She throws a wonderful party, but needs to leave the grilling to her husband.......he’s fabulous at it, but she thinks she is too! We’ll be at home in the warm. Might get Chinese or Indian takeout Saturday night.

Lazy night tonight.........chicken mac n cheese was delicious......and easy to eat!


----------



## Disxuni

You sound a little more responsible than me @Pumpkin1172 even though you pack at the last minute since you got your check list down. I usually toss my clothes, toothbrush and brush, charger, and done. However, I'm not used to traveling this long and I have more to remember so I will be taking it more seriously. At least I put a few things on the side I decided to wear and typically I do not even do that. 

At the last minute yesterday I requested tomorrow off as well, which surprisingly got accepted, but they told me to give more a notice next time. Took it off since not only yesterday was rough, but also that way I have no excuses. As the more I think about it the more I realize little things I still need to do (other than packing).

Still haven't heard from @Lynne G again today. I hope all is well and works out just like @schumigirl said.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, bad hair day, just bill paid and eating at Taco Bell.

Funny thing, Pumpkin, made Mac and Cheese with Boone ground beef. None left, as per the usual.

Dix, no matter how many days, still a last minute packer.

And, after seeing what else I could do, end ip leaving as is, and hoping all the fastest works in our favor.


----------



## Sue M

Just stopping by to let everyone know I’m alive, lol. It’s been busy around here. Then for past week I just felt really tired. Don’t know why. But starting to feel better. 
Had an interesting Thanksgiving lol!  Youngest decided to host.  Her first. DH has been in Vegas on golf tournament. Coming back tonight.   We had dinner Sunday. I must preface with my daughter can be stubborn lol. So.....she didn’t want any help, wanted to do it all herself. Of course I bought the turkey, and made our traditional yam/pineapple casserole.  She did ask what I put in the stuffing but that was about it. I got there around 4:00 with older daughter. She wouldn’t let me do anything.  So it was interesting. She got timing of Turkey off!  Everything was ready but the bird. Then she decided to brown up the top of one of the casseroles and put it under broiler, then walked away :-0. Smoke alarm goes off, top of casserole burnt, had to take it outside.  So was an interesting dinner and a learning experience for her!
But it was wonderful too. Anytime our family gets together for holiday dinners is the best!  Next year I’m sure we’ll laugh about this one!

Hope everyone is well.  Guess everyone is back from summer holiday. Time to start thinking about next one. Today I booked WDW for early August with oldest DD.  She is more of a WDW fan. Sadly she only gets first 2 weeks of August off work. She’s going to ask boss if she can get a few days extra. Like last week of July.  Have to go to Deerfield Beach first to see family. I booked 10 days WDW, so doesn’t give much time for Deerfield.  For the WDW peeps, I booked Caribbean Beach.  

Have to go finish dinner, made a Bolognese sauce in my Instant Pot. Pasta cooking on stove.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey, Sue.  Glad to see you pop in here.  Pasta, yum, one of our usual dinner starches.  HeHe, well, at least that's how you learn to cook a meal for others.  Glad no one was hurt, and the meal was still good enough for all to eat.  And yay!  For a summer trip planned.  I'd like to take little one back to the Dark Side right before she goes back, but not sure what her summer plans are yet.  Still may work at the camp, but not sure yet.  Those decisions tend to be in the early Spring for us.  When SW opens the flights.  

Dix, so nice you have the day off, to get ready.  Have an awesome time on your cruise and safe travels to the port and back.  I assume you're close enough not to have to fly, but drive.  

And hope Schumi is not as sore in the mouth today.  Hope you are able to eat quite normally again.  

Finally, a big WAHOO! Friday is upon us, and I am so happy about that.  Was out and about around dinner time last night, and when I came home, there was nothing on the tube so next thing you know, older one said, wake up, it's 9:30 and Dad is home.  Sigh.  And was 10 minutes later in my commute.  Seems went back to sleep when DH left, as I get up, as he leaves.  Must have been quiet.  Will be a nice week end.  The rain chances get less, and the temps rise a bit.  High 60's.  May be time to go to the Zoo.  Whether I'll have company or not is a hmmm, as don't know older one or little one's plans for the week-end.  Older one starts to house and dog sit later today.  Dsis is enjoying a birthday trip and will be back on Wednesday.  So she called to tell older one, she stocked the frig for him.  She's so nice, and the dog, loves older one.  At least from her house, the trip to his college is about the same amount of time, as from our house.  So, he'll be fine.  And he so enjoys not sharing bandwidth.  Me too, as DH usually is not home much on the week-ends.  

 So, it's a Friday. peeps!  Make it a fabulous, freaky one.  Halloween will be here soon enough.  Enjoy your week-end too!
 - do it. It's a Friday, of course. And,  


HeHe,
  

I so need tea.  Thinking seriously having some coffee too.  Cough and sore throat, go away, like now.  Later homies.  Be good.  And sending well wishes to those who need some.


----------



## Lynne G

Coffee and tea so far. We are having frost warnings for early tomorrow morning, 2am until 9 am. Brr, coldest night in months.

And yay, little one said would Boo at the Zoo with me.  Coffee run on the way, for sure.  Hey, where are my gloves!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Coffee and tea so far. We are having frost warnings for early tomorrow morning, 2am until 9 am. Brr, coldest night in months.
> 
> And yay, little one said would Boo at the Zoo with me.  Coffee run on the way, for sure.  Hey, where are my gloves!



Now, that sounds like a Halloween themed zoo visit Lynne.....or am I still thinking of HHN things too much lol........have fun! I do love a frosty morning though with some hazy sunshine, perfect for a walk up in the forest behind us.......beautiful walks there. 


Cold here too, low 40’s tonight........our cars aren’t in the garages tonight, and are already covered in dampness........house is warm and cosy though.

No plans to go out tomorrow.....Kyle is out most of the day, so will get on with some housework and odd little jobs I like to do like clearing closets and drawers.......maybe some kitchen cabinets too.

Home made meatballs, sauce and pasta tonight, tomorrow it’s either stir fry or takeout......will see how I feel tomorrow.......

Quiet Friday night watching a movie.........


----------



## Lynne G

Well, more like Mickey one, Schumi, as for families.  Will bring a bag.  Last time, stuffed pockets and ate some.  Years ago, haul was much better than now.  Think they still may have something chocolate, at least I hope so.


----------



## Sue M

Seems like pasta is a theme here this week!  tonight just soup & sandwich for me. I didn’t feel like eating much. Just got some bad news earlier today about my mom. She’s not doing well. Not unexpected, shes been on a slow decline for years, but still difficult. Today I spent much of the day on the phone.
But life goes on. Tomorrow evening we’re going to a family friends wedding celebration dinner.


----------



## schumigirl

Halloween is just around the corner.....it`s that kind of day!!! 


Saturday and it`s been raining all night......so, a little miserable outside and we have no plans to go out at all....hope it dries up for my friends Autumn themed barbecue gathering tonight......I`m kind of glad we said we wouldn't be there......

Laundry has been done and is drying or waiting to be ironed......I`m glad I don`t mind ironing.......

Lunch is to be decided yet, but dinner is Chinese takeout......no cooking today.....

Have a great Saturday......


----------



## schumigirl

Wild and woolly night here again........rain was sweeping in sideways from the sea earlier......we thought it was snow at one point, but just rain. 

My friends Autumn bbq was postponed......I’m not surprised.......our Chinese takeout was so good......we got a banquet selection and four of us devoured it easily....there wasn’t much left over, but we don’t ever reheat take out food anyway. Made a pavlova for dessert which went down well...

Went through to the big tv room, watched a movie and Queen in concert at Wembley in 1986.....fabulous......

Love a Saturday night like this.......


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds like a perfect Saturday night, Schumi.  Hope your mouth is feeling not sore now. 

Zoo was getting way too crowded, so we left after about 2 hours.  Some pictures, as it was a cool, but very sunny day.


----------



## Sue M

Rainy day here. All week really.  
It was family friends day today it seems. Both daughters of an old friend stopped by with their children. I’ve known those girls since they were little!  They’re similar ages to my girls. Lovely to see them.  

This evening we were invited out for dinner to my youngest daughters BFF since gr 9  They’re still close friends and we’ve become friends of her parents too, since it seemed all thru high school they were either here or at friends house.  She’s now married and dinner was a family get together to celebrate the marriage. Just got home, the marine fog is starting to roll in.

I felt truly blessed today to have such wonderful young women in my life. It’s been a joy to watch them grow up to be the lovely people they are today. 
Church tomorrow.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, that is so nice to connect with all last night Sue. Hope your weather is not wet anymore.  

Quiet house. Little one was not feeling well, so she decided to stay overnight, and I will take her back later today, with some medicine I had her take last night. I will let her sleep, as she is not an early bird, like me.
Tea is made, so enjoying a blanket over me, and having TV control.  Perfect Sunday morning for me.

And last night, did get a fashion show from little one. Our shopping early in the day only made us realize what was in her closet was the best chance. Picked two dresses that she will bring for the church, as one is better if the weather is nicer, and one that if too cool to wear the other. And will bring shoes to match, as I think the one pair of shoes is better with the one dress, and the other pair go perfect with that dress. And, a very pretty, sparkly dress and sparkly shoes for the reception. Since we are driving, no issue with bringing a bigger bag. Wedding is Saturday afternoon, with evening reception. I so hope nice weathered weekend for the wedding. 

Have a super sized Sunday, all.  And hope the sun shines brightly bringing warmth to all.  

Hope Squirlz is still enjoying KW, and Dix is on the high seas, having cruise fun.

Well wishes to Schumi and those who need some mummy healing dust.

Hey Patty, Robo, Tink, MonyK and Mac, hope all is well with you, and thinking good thoughts.


----------



## schumigirl

​


Love it being under 40 days till we leave again!!!!!

Need to check DS clothes and make sure he`s got what he needs for this next trip.....I think we`ll take a mixture of warm and cold clothes this year.....just in case......we had one freezing cold day last December, the rest of the time it was high to mid 80`s every day. But that one day was bitter!

It has rained here all day...and heavy!!!! It`s still on, the wind is still there and it`s colder now......and our clocks go back next weekend......winter will be here soon enough...….

Lynne...outfits sound so lovely......I love weddings, always a good reason for lovely outfits! Hope DD is feeling better today, it`s never nice when they`re poorly, and not close by where you can take care of them......

Time to go check on the chicken and give it a little baste...…..

Have a great Sunday...…..


----------



## Sue M

Hi Lynne, still Raining.  Rain thru Monday. Tuesday supposed to stop for a few days. Very exciting getting ready for a wedding.

I just heard from my brother who is now down in Florida with mom. It doesn’t look good.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, rain here too, but even not as fun when on holiday.  Hope all weather improves for all.

Yay, for Schumi’s December countdown.  So nice Kyle can join you on this upcoming trip.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ack, rain here too, but even not as fun when on holiday.  Hope all weather improves for all.
> 
> Yay, for Schumi’s December countdown.  So nice Kyle can join you on this upcoming trip.



Still raining here too Lynne........

We’ll be floating away before long! Yes, we are so looking forward to the three of us being together in Orlando......

Monday tomorrow.......going shopping for a baby gift......he’s a big baby so will go a few sizes bigger, then post it up to my friends daughter in Scotland.....not much else going on tomorrow.....

Almost bedtime here.......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Doing a quick stop in.  

Sue...I'm sorry to hear about your mom.  News like that is never easy to hear.  You and your family will be my in thoughts.  

Schumi...your weekend...sounded lovely, minus the rain.  That always puts a damper on things.  We LOVE chinese take out.  That and pizza are the two meals we never squabble over what is ordered lol

Lynne...I do remember the days of shopping with the daughter.  And finding the right items.  Sometimes they just appeared and other times, we had to hunt for them.  Some days I do miss that.  

Had a busy weekend here.  Worked the second job both yesterday and today.  Last night I had a paint night with some girls from peir 1.  We had a blast.  We had the dh of one of them pick all of us up and take us so we could have a few beverages.  We had a blast and just enjoyed being together outside of work.  

Hubby arrived home as I was leaving for the paint night..kissed as we passed eachother in the entrance He was happily waiting for me and watching a hockey game in his spot on the couch when I got home.  I can't wait for our next girls night out!  

Well...it seems out weather is holding out and the forecast ( if it is actually correct  ) we will not have snow for a few weeks yet. I can handle it if our weather holds out like this. It's not cold...but not really warm...but at least I don't have to pull out the big coat and gloves yet. I'll take it 

Well, I should be heading off to bed soon.  Have a great evening and morning everyone!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Sue, I hope you find some peace and comfort, after reading about your Mom.  So sad to hear.

Yay!  Pumpkin had a fun night out, and sounded like having a busy week-end.  Yes, the S word.  Hope you do not see snow for some time.  Like late winter. 

Cool and clear enough start to the day.  Predicted that the sun will be out in force today.  That's good, everything was a soggy mess this morning. Wet roads, and slick in places.  Yeah, truck, starting out fast on a decaying leave covered road, is not a good thing.  Knew he was going to spin his wheels. so stayed back enough, when he finally took off, I could follow.  I even slipped a little, rounding a curve.  I always get nervous at this one spot, a down hill that ends in a stop sign, midway.  That hill is always covered with yard debris, at times. 

With that, tea is needed, and the office is looking sparser and sparser.  Seems the get out of dodge, or the "old building"  will no longer be occupied three weeks from now.  I'm mostly purged, and starting to make piles that need to go where  And planning on getting the kids to help me on Friday, to remove my plants and all the pictures.  When I told little one, that since the new building's walls cannot have anything hung on them for a year, she said, what do you do with the pictures?  I said keep them leaned against the wall, until I can hang them.  I've moved offices across town, years ago, but packing up the office this time, so once again, packing up the office.  Hopefully, in about 10 years, the last time my office will be vacant will be when I retire.  Yep, still on that 10 year plan.

Poor little one, sick enough, she wants to go to the doctor's office.  The office opens at 8am, so I will be on the line at 8:01am.  Hope they have a sick visit open today.  Sigh, nothing like a Monday, to get the week started.

  To you all.


Tea time.  Later homies.


----------



## Disxuni

Hey, homies it’s been a busy weekend getting ready for the cruise. I hope everyone has a great week and be well! I’ll be off soon!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin, a night with our girlfriends is always a wonderful way to spend an evening........I love my friends and cherish our times together.......it is so good for you! 
Hope you don’t get snow for a while.....it does seem early, although November is just over a week away.....that seems more of a winter month.....your weather sounds strangely like ours.....it’s not ultra cold here, but certainly not warm! I had wooly hat with huge bobble on top on today, yes, it’s cold enough for hats and gloves...... and one of my friends saw us walking and text later to ask why I was wearing a child’s hat......I love it!!

Lynne, hope your daughter is better, and it‘s a short term thing. And good luck with the move, never fun to move offices, never mind buildings.......

Disxuni.......safe travels and enjoy the cruise........



Another cold and rainy/damp/drizzly/windy day here........got some lovely gifts for friends new grand baby this morning........got them wrapped and packaged and we walked into the village post office to get it posted up to them.....I was glad I had my hat and gloves on......

Not much else going on right now.......trying to read the new book for the book group. Will get into it..........


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick stop in.    

Work is slow today.  So looking at craft ideas to maybe host some take and make craft parties.  I don't know.  Have to run the idea past the hubby.  But it lets me use my artsy fartsy side ( which is my meditation/yoga and happy place )  and still make a little money on the side.  After our girl night out...it just gave me some ideas.   Guess we will see his thoughts on it.  

Today is voting day here in Canada.  We will be heading out after work.  This will be the older son's first federal election to be able to vote in.  So the three of us will head to the voting polls just the next street over from us.  I don't want to get a kick out of here talking about politics...but oh my...it has been a very heated campaign.  I'm hoping that we can come back together after this election is over.  

Other than that...nothing else is really new.   I went out over lunch to take in the sunshine and enjoy the weather.  I'll take every snow free day we have!!!!

Have a great day hommies!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, absolutely buried with commitments to family, etc since i’ve Been home.  Tomorrow a cool haunted library at the high school ,we girls are doing a wing-ding party first.  

Monyk - sure it’s not allergies.  Two weeks is one too many for a miserable cold, yuck. Beautiful day here, 72 degrees, sun was shining, pollen & goldenrod were blowing, along with my nose.  Was at dr’s today to grab a flu shot like a good do-bee.  Was told if symptoms don’t disappear with the expected frost this weekend to make an appt.  Most years i need a steroid when the lungs get too full of gunk from the allergies.  Hate the side effects tho.

Still plugging away trying to finalize travel plans for next year. Almost there, but hate to suddenly have to reshuffle long standing/annual plans.   Submitted the mr ‘s requests for weeks off to work, waiting for the all-clear.  Still annoyed the one guy with more seniority in his dept. decided to take ‘our’ 4th of July week.  No plans, just going to sit home and drink beer for two weeks.  Man has never taken his now tween kids on a vacation.  Talk about a keeper.

While planning today stumbled across the below nugget.  File this one under natural selection:  

https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/woman-selfie-cruise-royal-caribbean-intl-scli/index.html


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick stop in.
> 
> Work is slow today.  So looking at craft ideas to maybe host some take and make craft parties.  I don't know.  Have to run the idea past the hubby.  But it lets me use my artsy fartsy side ( which is my meditation/yoga and happy place )  and still make a little money on the side.  After our girl night out...it just gave me some ideas.   Guess we will see his thoughts on it.
> 
> Today is voting day here in Canada.  We will be heading out after work.  This will be the older son's first federal election to be able to vote in.  So the three of us will head to the voting polls just the next street over from us.  I don't want to get a kick out of here talking about politics...but oh my...it has been a very heated campaign.  I'm hoping that we can come back together after this election is over.
> 
> Other than that...nothing else is really new.   I went out over lunch to take in the sunshine and enjoy the weather.  I'll take every snow free day we have!!!!
> 
> Have a great day hommies!!!!



Vote early & often


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, hope you are felling better pronto.  Icky as when older one was on steroids, he looked great, but I was like off that crap now.  Yep, older one wanted me to get more of his medical nasal spray.  Thankfully, the OTC generic works just as well for him.  I buy the three or four pack at a big box store.  Still not cheap, but they do last awhile.  

Chicken with steamed carrots for dinner.  This just DH and I home, is odd feeling.  No matter, by Thursday, older one returns.  Then, back to routine with the still getting used to no little one around.  

And, thanks Schumi, I am hoping littke one feels better soon.  Doctor talked to her, and thought just a virus, so told her to fight it out, and if she is not feeling better by the end of the week, or running a fever, he does not need to see her again.  Made me feel better, that it is just a bug, and nothing more serious.  Hope she has an appetite, as I had Amazon deliver, today, some Amazon Pantry stuff I was pretty sure she will all eat and drink.  Picky eater says college food offerings are mostly stuff she will not eat.  Lucky, she can use some of her meal credits at the fast food places around campus. And I gave her a Starbucks card, that she sometimes gets cofffee on her late night class days.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I didn’t realize that I had not posted in a week. It seems that everytime I would think about posting I would get distracted by something else. 

Not much interesting going on here. I could really use another vacation. We did have a nice distraction yesterday though. DH and I went to a theater downtown to watch silent movies accompanied by a live orchestra. In between films the orchestra played ragtime music.  They had a ragtime arrangement of The Bee Gees Stayin’Alive that was hilarious. 

I’m so far behind that I will just start from today and go forward. 

Schumi - Yay for a new countdown. 
I just purchased a baby gift too. My next door neighbors just had their third and final child. 

Pumpkin - Hoping for no snow for you.

Lynne - Hope your daughter feels better soon.

Keisha - Your coworker sounds like my father minus the drinking beer part. We never took a vacation when I was growing up. Occasionally we would visit relatives out of state, but I didn’t consider that to be a real vacation. 

Sue - I am sorry to hear that you mother isn’t doing well. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## buckeev

schumigirl said:


> It is deliciously hot here





schumigirl said:


> We’ll be floating away before long! Yes, we are so looking forward to the three of us being together in Orlando......


 Hey SCHUMMS! Looks like the Buckeev crew will be at Universal for a few of the same days as y'all will be! (Dec 18-19-20-21 for us...HRH this time.) and then head on down to the "South Side" for a week.   SEVENTEEN members of our family during the Diz portion! Yeah, I know...CRAZINESS!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick stop in.
> 
> Work is slow today.  So looking at craft ideas to maybe host some take and make craft parties.  I don't know.  Have to run the idea past the hubby.  But it lets me use my artsy fartsy side ( which is my meditation/yoga and happy place )  and still make a little money on the side.  After our girl night out...it just gave me some ideas.   Guess we will see his thoughts on it.
> 
> Today is voting day here in Canada.  We will be heading out after work.  This will be the older son's first federal election to be able to vote in.  So the three of us will head to the voting polls just the next street over from us.  I don't want to get a kick out of here talking about politics...but oh my...it has been a very heated campaign.  I'm hoping that we can come back together after this election is over.
> 
> Other than that...nothing else is really new.   I went out over lunch to take in the sunshine and enjoy the weather.  I'll take every snow free day we have!!!!
> 
> Have a great day hommies!!!!



I hear you on the politics! We have Brexit going on in this country and it’s dragging beyond anything it should be! Bad feelings all round......just get on with it.......

Nice idea for the craft parties. And enjoy that sunshine.......



keishashadow said:


> Hey all, absolutely buried with commitments to family, etc since i’ve Been home.  Tomorrow a cool haunted library at the high school ,we girls are doing a wing-ding party first.
> 
> Monyk - sure it’s not allergies.  Two weeks is one too many for a miserable cold, yuck. Beautiful day here, 72 degrees, sun was shining, pollen & goldenrod were blowing, along with my nose.  Was at dr’s today to grab a flu shot like a good do-bee.  Was told if symptoms don’t disappear with the expected frost this weekend to make an appt.  Most years i need a steroid when the lungs get too full of gunk from the allergies.  Hate the side effects tho.
> 
> Still plugging away trying to finalize travel plans for next year. Almost there, but hate to suddenly have to reshuffle long standing/annual plans.   Submitted the mr ‘s requests for weeks off to work, waiting for the all-clear.  Still annoyed the one guy with more seniority in his dept. decided to take ‘our’ 4th of July week.  No plans, just going to sit home and drink beer for two weeks.  Man has never taken his now tween kids on a vacation.  Talk about a keeper.
> 
> While planning today stumbled across the below nugget.  File this one under natural selection:
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/woman-selfie-cruise-royal-caribbean-intl-scli/index.html
> 
> Vote early & often




I love the sound of a wing ding party!! Years ago we played a trick on a friend who is a self confessed joker......we kept mentioning those new and amazing wing dings........questioned why he hadn’t tried them yet......he did go raking through stores asking if they had them.....he wasn’t happy when we eventually confessed we made it up!! He can give it out, but can’t take it back......lol......

Hope the allergies clear up soon.....and what an idiot with the selfie!! There’s a few weird and downright scary images out there of folks taking selfies in the most stupid places.....Darwinism at it‘s best!!!




Lynne G said:


> Keisha, hope you are felling better pronto.  Icky as when older one was on steroids, he looked great, but I was like off that crap now.  Yep, older one wanted me to get more of his medical nasal spray.  Thankfully, the OTC generic works just as well for him.  I buy the three or four pack at a big box store.  Still not cheap, but they do last awhile.
> 
> Chicken with steamed carrots for dinner.  This just DH and I home, is odd feeling.  No matter, by Thursday, older one returns.  Then, back to routine with the still getting used to no little one around.
> 
> And, thanks Schumi, I am hoping littke one feels better soon.  Doctor talked to her, and thought just a virus, so told her to fight it out, and if she is not feeling better by the end of the week, or running a fever, he does not need to see her again.  Made me feel better, that it is just a bug, and nothing more serious.  Hope she has an appetite, as I had Amazon deliver, today, some Amazon Pantry stuff I was pretty sure she will all eat and drink.  Picky eater says college food offerings are mostly stuff she will not eat.  Lucky, she can use some of her meal credits at the fast food places around campus. And I gave her a Starbucks card, that she sometimes gets cofffee on her late night class days.



Yes, at least it’s not serious with DD, always good to get a Dr’s view, although I can imagine how miserable she’s feeling. Hope she picks up soon and is good for the wedding! 




Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. I didn’t realize that I had not posted in a week. It seems that everytime I would think about posting I would get distracted by something else.
> 
> Not much interesting going on here. I could really use another vacation. We did have a nice distraction yesterday though. DH and I went to a theater downtown to watch silent movies accompanied by a live orchestra. In between films the orchestra played ragtime music.  They had a ragtime arrangement of The Bee Gees Stayin’Alive that was hilarious.
> 
> I’m so far behind that I will just start from today and go forward.
> 
> Schumi - Yay for a new countdown.
> I just purchased a baby gift too. My next door neighbors just had their third and final child.
> 
> Pumpkin - Hoping for no snow for you.
> 
> Lynne - Hope your daughter feels better soon.
> 
> Keisha - Your coworker sounds like my father minus the drinking beer part. We never took a vacation when I was growing up. Occasionally we would visit relatives out of state, but I didn’t consider that to be a real vacation.
> 
> Sue - I am sorry to hear that you mother isn’t doing well. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.



Time passes Charade before you know it.......show with the orchestra sounds like fun!

I love buying baby gifts......you forget how small they once were, and looking at some of the gorgeous clothes I could have bought the whole store for them!!!

@buckeev saw you pop in there.........awww.....we will miss you!!! We arrive Nov 29th and leave Dec 10th!!! Would love to have said a great big hello to you  ........it sounds like an amazing trip you have planned!!! 17 family members!! You’ll have an absolute blast I’m sure..........



Sunny intervals today........apparently........still dark so hard to tell yet. Rest of the month has to be cool and chilly during the night. As long as we have sunshine I’ll cope. I don’t mind frosty weather as I love the winter coat, boots, scarves, hats and gloves look......

No idea what Tom and I will do today........not much I guess......if it’s nice we may go out a walk this morning, but will see once it’s light and we’ve had breakfast.

No bacon this morning.........scrambled egg white and avocado........

Have a great Tuesday............


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, that day of the week, that Mac may be doing a Taco Bell run and hoping our fearless leader is feeling well enough to do that run.  Good thoughts to Mac.

With that, Schumi, had a lush breakfast, and hopefully has enjoyed a nice lunch too.  Nice when a walk is about the only thing you are thinking about doing today.  Hope you do get more sun than rain and darkness as this month continues.

Charade, yep, life just goes so fast sometimes.  Was nice to see ya pop in here.  Neat idea for the movie and orchestra.  Sounded like a fun night for the two of you.  And yeah, I could always use another vacation.  Next one is 67? I think, days away.

Buckeev, have fun with that huge family holiday park extravaganza.

And woot!  Schumi's countdown is now 8 or 7 if she is staying at airport overnight before flight.  Double woot! So close.  YAY!

And Keisha, yeah I have to remind little one, if there's something dumb to do, there is always someone who is dumb enough to do it.  Why stand where she did?   I would never even think of that.  Stoked we have an extended balcony on our coming up cruise.  And the most I will be doing out there is sitting in the seat, enjoying a sip of tea or wine, while looking at hopefully, beautiful weather scenery.

Ah, tea for me.  And sent a text, though little one is not a morning bird, but hope she is feeling better.

Ah, end of this week, is an all out, clean out.  I'm at a good place in my packing, mostly have to clear the papers off my desk.  Packed one of my 3 crates.  And yeah, got an email reminder, don't pack your scissors, or you won't be able to open your crates. Either that, or have to beg for another to open with their scissors.  Purging, why yes we are.

And a very dark, as usual commute.  It's that time of year, when I leave in the dark, and come home in the dark.  I'm with Schumi, sunlight during this time of year, is just so nice, and picks up your mood.

Time for tea.  Oddly, the stairwell was a heat blasting temperture, but the office is almost cool now.  So, tea it is, and a search for something sweet.

Later homies.  Enjoy your Tuesday, and hope all are well.


----------



## schumigirl

little bit longer for me Lynne, it`s 37 days till we leave for our overnight at the airport.....it`s end of November we go.....wish it was only a week away!!!

Weather a little brighter, but, cold. We did go for a walk but not too far. Back home now and enjoyed a nice lunch....

I could eat something sweet right now too.......only thing I made this morning was flourless chocolate cake for Kyle and Tom.....nah, not for me.....

I have some mango`s, will have one of them........


----------



## keishashadow

Just wanted to shout out positive affirmations to our much-missed, homie in charge - Mac! Finally, got green-lighted on sharing her status. She initially requested no fuss, no muss, but I felt inquiring minds here needed to know, so I wore her down She has been recouping from planned major surgery, upon returning home from HHN trip.

Sooper-trooper she is, hanging tough, so I expect she will be back in fighting form here sooner vs later .  Although I’d like to think reading the boards is the last thing on her agenda right now.  



schumigirl said:


> I love the sound of a wing ding party!! Years ago we played a trick on a friend who is a self confessed joker......we kept mentioning those new and amazing wing dings........questioned why he hadn’t tried them yet......he did go raking through stores asking if they had them.....he wasn’t happy when we eventually confessed we made it up!! He can give it out, but can’t take it back......lol......



Forgot to ask about your extraction.  Most dental I sigh and put on big girl panties, but  I’m such a baby when it comes to that.  

Good joke on the joker!  In some quarters here ‘wing-ding’ is used to described a dippy doodle of a person.  I lol every time i see the phrase on a menu board.  Have yet to decide what flavor i’m picking tonight.  If truth be told such a headache from sinus ? I haven’t even downed a cup of coffee yet today.  However, check out themenu of a regional chain that just opened new site relatively near by...may have to throw a dart to pick just one type





Lynne G said:


> And Keisha, yeah I have to remind little one, if there's something dumb to do, there is always someone who is dumb enough to do it. Why stand where she did? I would never even think of that. Stoked we have an extended balcony on our coming up cruise. And the most I will be doing out there is sitting in the seat, enjoying a sip of tea or wine, while looking at hopefully, beautiful weathe


I was thinking she had to be pretty nimble to get herself out there in the first place.  Oh, extended balconies are great!  Prefer the aft ones, usually much deeper.  Did learn not to pick the top most deck available though.  Tend to get cigarettes flipped off onto it (even though no smoking zone) & when they wash the deck you can get a waterfall. So many people turn up their snouts at CCL, but we’ve sailed it the most.  Great Miitary rates, nice itineraries & the wrap aft balconies on rooms (not to be confused with newer ships’ where it’s only suites that have them) are such a luxury!

Even though your DD is close, it’s still worrisome when they get sick for the first time when away from home.  I need to go dig & see if I have any flonase squirreled away, never really seems to do much but neither is the OTC coricidin that I was suggested to try.  If anything I got ‘wired’ must’ve been up 10 times last night


----------



## schumigirl

Best Wishes to you mac if you`re reading this, we miss you and hope you are on the mend and soon back to normal  


lol.... Polish Hill Strangler is a flavour!!!!! ........I`d have that one purely for the name......love the expression dippy doodle!!!! I have heard wing ding description for people......lol......



Dull, grey and cold here...….did go into town to buy some dollars as the rate is going a little higher, still absolute crud but better.......

Still trying to decide what`s for dinner tonight.......I want to go with Janet for those wings!!!! Nice menu!!!!

Must go look what I`m serving tonight...….they`ll be hungry soon.....


----------



## Charade67

Today is going to be one of those days. Cold and rainy. Overslept and woke up with a headache. Dealing with insurance issues at work. I ran home for a quick lunch. Right now I’m totally jealous of the cat who is sound asleep on the sofa. 

Buckeev - Wow, 17 family members?  I don’t think we could round up that many family members even though I come from a very large extended family. 

Keisha - That wing place looks awesome. We have a place here thay has about 60 flavors, but the names aren’t nearly as interesting. 

Hello to Lynne and Schumi.

Mac - I hope you are doing well and will be back posting with us soon.

Gotta get back to work .


----------



## Lynne G

Yum, sounds like a fun place to eat, Keisha.  Yeah, older one takes a cocktail of stuff.  And why he does not take some of the pills.  When he was young, I never knew if I'd get a bouncing off the bed kid.  Hope your allergies are better soon.  This rain is not helping.  

Hello Charade, hope your headache is gone.  Yeah, with this gray of a day, and rain to be downpours tonight, I'd like to be in bed, sleeping right now, too.  Lucky cat.  

Well, we all thought they'd not turn on the heat, given 2 weeks to departure, but low and behold, we all be sweating.  Iced in my tea now.  Hot drink, um, not now.  Should walk across the street and huge parking lot, to get iced coffee.  Yeah, caffeine needed for sure.  Heat and tired is not a good way to stay wide awake this afternoon.  Then dinner with DM, as DBro and his wife would make three, and DM wanted an even number.  DH is hoping there is left overs, or that I'll order more to take home.  He's not going to be home again, until later.   

What?  Burger place just flashed my phone, with a turkey burger.  Um, that's a no for me.  Ground real beef is what I consider a burger.  Sigh.  And no, I don't want pumpkin flavored coffee, or much else with pumpkin flavoring, except the real pumpkin custard that goes in the pumpkin pie.  

Can you tell, I need to find chocolate, or ooh, water ice in the freezer here.  Yeah, that may do it.  

Later all, hope your evening is just so nice.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

quick daytime stop in

Mac...I hope your on the mend and are back here.  Sending you many healing thoughts   

Keisha that burger place looks like my kind of joint to go to.  I love a good burger!  

Lynne...I hope you have a good outting with your mom and db.  I love little evenings like that.  Makes me wish my mom lived closer...and we don't do that with the dh's dad and his new wife   Family dynamics are hard sometimes.

Charade...I hope your feeling better.  I do know how that feels and get that often.  I hate having to work with headaches/migraines.  It is not fun.

Schumi...don't blink your eyes too fast...that trip will be here before you know it.  I sure hope your weather turns a little better.  It is cold and rainy here today.  Tomorrow is supposed to be another warm day of close to + 15C  So I'll take that 

Just enjoying another slow day at work.  watching some youtube videos and shredding paper.  I'm hoping to get to into my project room again tonight to finish up a small painted project and get it out the door.  Not sure what else will happen tonight.  I haven't even thought about what I'm going to try to whip up for supper tonight.  I'm sure I'll figure something out.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Hey 
I think I am gonna do a "charade" and go forth from here. Been periodically reading along, but haven't posted much. Have mostly felt like sleeping when comes time for slow down in evening.  And the tornado warning going off at 130am sunday night/monday am didn't help. Rain was lashing into windows on all sides of house so it was swirling hard. Oldest is home for fall break and wanted to go get chickens but no time and too dangerous with the winds. Kept our power and no damage but have not seen or heard wind/rain like that in a very long time.


Disxuni said:


> I’ll be off soon!


 Ooh have fun! This time last year was on a Halloween cruise! Have to do that again.


keishashadow said:


> Monyk - sure it’s not allergies. Two weeks is one too many for a miserable cold, yuck. Beautiful day here, 72 degrees, sun was shining, pollen & goldenrod were blowing, along with my nose. Was at dr’s today to grab a flu shot like a good do-bee. Was told if symptoms don’t disappear with the expected frost this weekend to make an appt. Most years i need a steroid when the lungs get too full of gunk from the allergies. Hate the side effects tho.


 bYeah if it's not better by next week (will be 3 weeks with this cold) then I will go in. I am on Clariten in am, Allegra in pm (both 24 hour) and dayquil as needed. need a sinus lavage! But was also thinking a shot of steroids would make me feel better too.


keishashadow said:


> Just wanted to shout out positive affirmations to our much-missed, homie in charge - Mac! Finally, got green-lighted on sharing her status. She initially requested no fuss, no muss, but I felt inquiring minds here needed to know, so I wore her down She has been recouping from planned major surgery, upon returning home from HHN trip.


Good to hear is doing better!!

Lynne-been channeling you in the gallons of tea I've been drinking!! but we had a huge supply and large variety so nice to have around.
Hey Pumpkin, Schumi!

Got hit with larger than anticipated tax bill-pretty sure January trip won't happen, but will wait until 100% sure to cancel. Have to be a responsible adult (at least this time LOL)

Mmmm smell the JD sauce simmering away to thick deliciousness. Going with salmon and hasselback potatoes I think..  Need to get some herbs from garden for the taters.
Later!


----------



## schumigirl

Turkey burgers don’t work for me either Lynne.......I have had a freshly made Bison Burger in Scotland once or twice, and they were lovely.......but usually, good quality beef is plenty good for us.........and no......never, ever these veggie alternatives!!!! Hope you got your chocolate and had a lovely evening too.......

Pumpkin.......Thanks yes, the trip will be here soon enough............yes, 15c isn’t too bad.......we may get a high of 12c today......and sunshine!!! Hope you do have a lovely day too!

Monyk.......hope you’re doing better... and tornado warnings!!! The very thought terrifies me.......hope the chickens are ok!
We like Hassleback potatoes too....bought one of the little cutter things in Williams and Sonoma while we were there......we use it all the time now, other one I had broke......I do like a gadget!

Janet......hope your evening was a good one.......curious to know which dish you went with!!



Wednesday again......and looks to be a sunny one.....

Meeting friends for lunch today......one of the restaurants along the seafront we like a lot. Always an early lunch when we go here as it is usually mobbed by midday.......although not so many visitors here now, but still.....there’s always plenty of them around all year.

Kyle‘s out for dinner tonight so no need to cook......it’ll be a snack thing, although I did make meatballs for today last night forgetting about lunch today.......I can freeze them if we don’t eat them......depends what we eat for lunch I guess!

Have a great Wednesday........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh MonyK, I hope you do feel better soon, and eek, that tornado chance.  I hate when the wind and rain wrap around my house.  Have not seen that kind of rain, since summer.  Yep, tea is my go to drink, and once again, it's warm inside the office. Layers.  Yep, that the clothing style.  50 out.  And hope the sun returns today.  We get two days of clouds and sun, then the rain returns for the end of the week.  

Was a very wet and dark commute.  We got a good soaking last night, and all the roads are wet, and a bit slippery still.  But quiet enough, and at least not raining.

Ah, packing and shredding in earnest now.  Many a drawer is bare, and I think I need another plastic box to put my more breakable things in.  At least then, they'll be bouncing around in it, instead of only inside the crate. 

And, yep, another Wednesday is here.  Hope Schumi's  seafood lunch with friends is lovely.  And yep, after a big lunch, I'm not as hungry for a big dinner.  And hope Kyle enjoys his night out.

So, Keisha, I hope you are on the mend, feeling less full of gunk, and see the camel is here today:     oh I know, all Keisha wants to see this Wednesday reminder: 

Thus,  So, all you homies, have a happy Hump of a Wednesday, and yes,  - Thankfully.  


 - to each and every one of us, and hope Mac, MonyK, and Charade, are all feeling better today, and have a good feeling day.


So ready for some tea. Later homies. Stay happy.


----------



## cam757

Another Wednesday is upon us! A nice day here. I think I read it is going to be sunny around 70 degrees today.  I will be stuck indoors though, boo!  Hope everyone has a great day.

@macraven , Your absence has definitely been noticed.  Sending you well wishes for a speedy and easy recovery.



Charade67 said:


> Not much interesting going on here. I could really use another vacation. We did have a nice distraction yesterday though. DH and I went to a theater downtown to watch silent movies accompanied by a live orchestra. In between films the orchestra played ragtime music. They had a ragtime arrangement of The Bee Gees Stayin’Alive that was hilarious



That sounds really fun!! What a neat idea.



Lynne G said:


> And Keisha, yeah I have to remind little one, if there's something dumb to do, there is always someone who is dumb enough to do it. Why stand where she did? I would never even think of that. Stoked we have an extended balcony on our coming up cruise. And the most I will be doing out there is sitting in the seat, enjoying a sip of tea or wine, while looking at hopefully, beautiful weather scenery.



We are going on a cruise the first week of December.  39 days and counting.  We booked a mini-suite with a balcony but I bid on an upgrade to a spa room with balcony on the 15th deck.  So fingers crossed.  I promise no balcony railing selfies for me.


----------



## Lynne G

Nice Cam, I hope you win that upgrade.  In the 60’s for us, mid January cruise.  Nice when I now ya d college kids that don’t go back to school until 3rd week in January.  

Back to shredding and packing up.  May hunt for lunch early as laptop says it needs to reboot.  But yay, the sun is out.  Woot!


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, Lynne, lunch was lovely thanks......restaurant kind of overlooks the beach and it was so busy today! Plenty of folks enjoying the sunshine and it was surprisingly warmish today....cold breeze in the shade though. Hope your weather dries up a little.....

cam...….good luck on the cruise upgrade.....and yes, no selfies on the balcony railings.....lol.....glad you have some nice weather too.....



8 of us got together today, all couples, and it was lovely.....we chatted, laughed and ate well and again, 3 hours passed before we knew it. We may have enjoyed a prosecco or three...… 

Decided to freeze the meatballs for another day....we have some Brie, prosciutto, grapes, chutney and crackers if we get peckish later. 

Enjoying a mug of tea right now......


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all!  Slathered in Vicks vapor balm, i’m Chugging along.  Have a huge roaster full of beef veggie soup simmering on the kitchen island.  Can’t really smell it lol but figure the house aroma must be heavenly.  Dog is just sorta sitting there with his mouth slightly ajar...ala breathing it in lol

Lots of fun last night but evening went on forever.  Cut tradition in GD’s school district.  Thanksgiving reading festival put on by high school kids in the reading club.  Kids have to earn entrance via reading X number of books. Games, crafts, a (semi) haunted library and at least 10 classrooms full of skits to favorite halloween books.  Peppa pig rules 

Loving the new phone, easier picture editing for dummies like me.  Still playing around with it.  Probably should dig for a tutorial online somewhere but got some pretty interesting halloween shots.  So much easier than dragging the heavy big camera/lenses around.



Lynne G said:


> Yum, sounds like a fun place to eat, Keisha. Yeah, older one takes a cocktail of stuff. And why he does not take some of the pills. When he was young, I never knew if I'd get a bouncing off the bed kid. Hope your allergies are better soon. This rain is not helping.


It was great.  Next time would go with a combo of wet & dry vs 2 dry flavorings mixed.  

I think i need to seek out an allergist.  ENT retired & they moved the practice to other side of town...easily a 3 hour ride in rush hour traffic.  Family dr fills Rxs  i have but pretty sure its not his strong suit.

bouncing, yes, that pretty much summed it up. Your poor son, has it gotten worse as he as aged?  



Lynne G said:


> Sigh. And no, I don't want pumpkin flavored coffee, or much else with pumpkin flavoring, except the real pumpkin custard that goes in the pumpkin pie.


Seriously, i’ll Join that club.  Pumpkin spice, smumpkin spice, yuck

Although, i likely will make pumpkin seeds this weekend   


Monykalyn said:


> And the tornado warning going off at 130am sunday night/monday am didn't help. Rain was lashing into windows on all sides of house so it was swirling hard. Oldest is home for fall break and wanted to go get chickens but no time and too dangerous with the winds. Kept our power and no damage but have not seen or heard wind/rain like that in a very long time.


Oh, that is so scary


Monykalyn said:


> Got hit with larger than anticipated tax bill-pretty sure January trip won't happen, but will wait until 100% sure to cancel. Have to be a responsible adult (at least this time LOL)


Oh crap, almost as bad as being hit with a tornado!  Property/school/county real estate taxes?  Our statement should pop up in a few weeks.  Just can’t wait, not.


schumigirl said:


> Janet......hope your evening was a good one.......curious to know which dish you went with!!


Flossin, something or other.  Ranch & season salt.  I’m boring.  Added my own sprinkles of hot sauce. Not to be confused with the ilk they market as wing sauce.  


cam757 said:


> We are going on a cruise the first week of December. 39 days and counting. We booked a mini-suite with a balcony but I bid on an upgrade to a spa room with balcony on the 15th deck. So fingers crossed. I promise no balcony railing selfies


We love that week to vacation in orlando area.  It’s one of the best for cruising as to hitting price & weather sweet spots too.  What line?


schumigirl said:


> Yep, Lynne, lunch was lovely thanks......restaurant kind of overlooks the beach and it was so busy today! Plenty of folks enjoying the sunshine and it was surprisingly warmish today....cold breeze in the shade though. Hope your weather dries up a little.....


Gee, a beach view sounds, toss in food & well, just perfect!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Keisha, what a long day, and ooh, want to have that smell in my house.  Roast beef was last night.  And older one was diagnosed with his allergy at age 3.  They said he may outgrow it, but going on 22 shortly, same allergy induced asthma.  He has just deals with it.  Different combos of drugs and he seems to do well with nose sprays 4 times a day.  Some days he moves slower than others.  He waits for our hard frost, then gets a few weeks of clean air, until people and stores get plants and flowers inside.  When he was younger, doctor wanted him medicated year round.  I did not follow that advice.  Though he starts taking the pills a week or so before the pollen is on the air, to get that drug in his bloodstream.  Then uses the nose spray when he feels he needs it.  Why I have no plants or flowers in my house, and mostly just rugs, and an ultra HEPA filter on my heater and AC.  We also have a humidifier in his room to help keep moisture in the air.  Why we call him Darth Vader and chipmunk kid.  Poor guy.  But it has not stopped him from doing outdoor stuff, though he had stayed home from school when feeling too congested, and made a teacher take home the fresh flowers she had received in the classroom.

Well, it is just me for dinner, as DH is out of town, and little one is at school, older one, still house and dog sitting.  Hmm, Keisha’s meal sounds good.  Too bad I am just the long enough town over, not easy for me to swing by for some chow.


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha....if ever I was going to switch to the iPhone it would be for this one. Our friend showed us his new iPhone when we were in Orlando, very impressed with the camera possibilities.....I’d be the same as your puppy.....I love the aroma of beef in the house.....glad you enjoyed the wing place.......it does sound so good!!!


Lynne.......that sounds dreadful for your boy. Allergies are dreadful. Sounds like a quiet evening for you.......that’s nice sometimes.......


Chilly here tonight......didn’t feel like snacks tonight, so that’ll be lunch tomorrow......grocery shopping in the morning, farm store first to get some ultra fresh produce. 

Watching The Apprentice........so funny!!


----------



## Lynne G

Rocking a Thirsty Thursday here.  Dark and cool, with 44 on the car's screen. Chilly, with a wee slice of Moon, and hey Moon, not doing a very good job of lighting up the sky.  

And what? So many red lights during my commute.  Boo.  Not much traffic, but slow mo drivers at times.  Oh well.  Quick enough, sweater is on.  Guess no one in yet, to turn on the heat.  By mid morning, sweater will be off, and short sleeved shirt will remain.  Gets that warm.  

And warm, means drinking lots of fluids, like tea.  Yep, time for tea. 

So, let's all give a ,   Me, Me, and hope that includes each and every homie.  

Even better:
  and I've decided, I need a 3 day week-end, so my Friday will be a nice, late sleeping one.  Yeah, maybe up early, but not moving fast, nice one.

And thinking healing thoughts to Mac, MonyK, Keisha, and any other homie, or family or friend homie, that needs some.  I hope all ailing, sick, or not feeling well, get better, and happy and healthy sooner than later.

Ooh, and weather guy said, high 60's this afternoon, with wall to wall sun.  (Which by the way, will not been seen for almost another hour and an a half, but you can bet, sunglasses are already sitting on my desk.) Woot!


 Oh tea, yep, time for tea.  


 Later homies, and Good Morning, Good Afternoon.


----------



## cam757

Another beautiful day. Low 70's and sunny here.  Have a bit of a headache today so I have been popping the Advil.  Uggh!  Stopped by my husband's grandmothers house yesterday to visit and ended up picking up pecans. Her pecan tree is loaded. Luckily she had this rake like tool that you just roll on the ground and pick up the pecans.  Probably got a couple of gallons in about 10 minutes. Now I need to get to crackin'. At least I will have my pecans for my Thanksgiving pecan pie.

Off work tomorrow, thank goodness.  Have a great weekend!



keishashadow said:


> We love that week to vacation in orlando area. It’s one of the best for cruising as to hitting price & weather sweet spots too. What line?



Hope you are feeling better @keishashadow .  We are cruising with Norwegian on their newest ship, the Encore. It leaves Southampton, England next week for its inaugural transatlantic voyage.  We are on the 3rd sailing of the ship departing from it's home port of Miami to the Eastern Carribean.  Counting the days. Can't wait.


----------



## schumigirl

Day off tomorrow Lynne.......how lovely! It’s nice to have a day at home.....how’s the DD now? Hope she’s doing better. 

cam.......Never seen a pecan tree! It’s nice you can have some fresh ones for Thanksgiving......



it’s cold and damp here again today. We did have a bit of sunshine late afternoon.....but didn’t last long.

Plan a day at home tomorrow, been out every day this week, so will catch up on some housework and fiffle faffle the day away.......will grind some beef for burgers tomorrow night.

Made Katsu chicken curry tonight with coconut rice, it was lovely, made it hotter than the recipe called for and I’ll make it again, it was worth it. And made some coconut ice cream too. Lush! Kyle had a steak with chunky fries....he doesn’t like curry. So, nice dinner all round.

And 5 weeks today we’ll be at the overnight hotel........wooohooo!!!

Countdown is going down.........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Cam, hope you headache goes away soon, if not already.  Neat to harvest pecans.  Hard shells they have.  Do like eating that nut, though, and enjoy having pecan pie. 

Schumi, she is feeling better, thank you.  Think it was a bug, that she was able to get over after almost a week.  Thankfully, no one sick for the wedding week-end will be nice.   And yay!  The countdown is getting ever so closer.  And I'd be eating with Kyle, not a fan of curry either.  Rice, yes.  Most of my chicken cooking is Asian or BBQ style.   And yep, I totally enjoy my 3 day weekends.  

Absolutely beautiful sun out now.  Bright and blue skies.  No matter, Mr. Low Weather System is lurking, so while we will be a bit warmer as the week ends, rain will be more and more, with Sunday starting the week, as a washout.  Oh well, hoping no rain on Saturday, when the wedding is taking place.  Also, thankful, all is inside, as a good idea this time of year.  And, weather guy said, we may even have a wet Halloween day.  Yeah, not unusual for us to see wet, even snow a few times, on the day of Halloween.


----------



## keishashadow

Happy take out the trash day, also known as Thirsty (tea that is for me) Thursday. oldest DS got GD bug, that soup came in mighty handy. Glad to not have to freeze as many quarts of it if truth be told. 

still in low 60s & sunny here. Wish we could skip winter entirely. I’m seeing Christmas advertisements, seriously? Can’t we at least get thru Halloween



Lynne G said:


> And older one was diagnosed with his allergy at age 3. They said he may outgrow it, but going on 22 shortly, same allergy induced asthma. He has just deals with it. Different combos of drugs and he seems to do well with nose sprays 4 times a day. Some days he moves slower than others. He waits for our hard frost, then gets a few weeks of clean air, until people and stores get plants and flowers inside. When he was younger, doctor wanted him medicated year round. I did not follow that advice.


I heard same spiel w 2 of my DS. Felt belt putting thru that skin test. Both still have their mild to middling allergies. Same 2 get migraines, wonder if connected?  

I’m told having boiler/hot water heat is supposed to be beneficial but not sure I buy into that.   Did rip up most of wall to wall carpet years ago and switch to blinds & lightweight window treatments to try and lessen dust mites. Also the hypoallergenic covers on pillows & mattresses, but again IDK the efficiency of that


cam757 said:


> Her pecan tree is loaded


I’ve never seen one either. No idea what they look like in a shell.  Love a good pecan pie but majority they sell here mostly sugary gelled glop with few nuts yuck


----------



## Lynne G

Tea, why yes.  Enjoying some now.  Dinner out with the boy and relaxing.  He thought his game would have to be picked up at midnight, but happily for both of us, his ticket for picking it up, says 9pm.  He can be a night owl, not me most of the time.  Was clear and you could feel the cool as the sun set.  Another dip into the 40’s overnight.  I am sure I will hear my heater go in again in the wee hours.  

Have a good night,


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Rough day at work today. Remember the client who has kidney cancer? Well, she is not doing very well right now. She has missed her last 2 appointments because she has been too sick and weak.  I also found out that we have a client who is currently being treated for a brain tumor. This woman is only 29 and has 3 small children. Sometimes my job can be really depressing. 

Just had an interesting text from B. She asked if we could meet for lunch or dinner tomorrow. She has something she wants to talk to us about. DH is immediately jumping to the worst possible scenario. This should be interesting. 



Lynne G said:


> What? Burger place just flashed my phone, with a turkey burger. Um, that's a no for me. Ground real beef is what I consider a burger. Sigh. And no, I don't want pumpkin flavored coffee, or much else with pumpkin flavoring, except the real pumpkin custard that goes in the pumpkin pie.


Totally agree. I have noticed a lot of fast food places are now advertising their plans based meals. I'll stick with real meat, thank you. I am also not a pumpkin spice fan. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Charade...I hope your feeling better. I do know how that feels and get that often. I hate having to work with headaches/migraines. It is not fun.


Thanks. Thankfully I don't get migraines, but do get really bad headaches sometime especially if I get too hot. I have found that the Excedrin migraine formula works wonders on my headaches. 



Monykalyn said:


> bYeah if it's not better by next week (will be 3 weeks with this cold) then I will go in. I am on Clariten in am, Allegra in pm (both 24 hour) and dayquil as needed. need a sinus lavage! But was also thinking a shot of steroids would make me feel better too.


Yikes. Hope you are staring to feel better now. 



Lynne G said:


> and hope Mac, MonyK, and Charade, are all feeling better today, and have a good feeling day.


 Thanks Lynne. Thankfully my headache went away and when I left work Tuesday it had gone from cold and rainy to sunny.



cam757 said:


> We are going on a cruise the first week of December. 39 days and counting. We booked a mini-suite with a balcony but I bid on an upgrade to a spa room with balcony on the 15th deck. So fingers crossed. I promise no balcony railing selfies for me.


 Hope you get your upgrade. 




keishashadow said:


> Hey all! Slathered in Vicks vapor balm, i’m Chugging along. Have a huge roaster full of beef veggie soup simmering on the kitchen island. Can’t really smell it lol but figure the house aroma must be heavenly. Dog is just sorta sitting there with his mouth slightly ajar...ala breathing it in lol


 Sending well wishes. 



schumigirl said:


> ..if ever I was going to switch to the iPhone it would be for this one. Our friend showed us his new iPhone when we were in Orlando, very impressed with the camera possibilities....


 I would love to get the new iPhone, but just got a new one back in December. I wish they wouldn't release a new version so quickly after the previous one. 




cam757 said:


> Stopped by my husband's grandmothers house yesterday to visit and ended up picking up pecans. Her pecan tree is loaded. Luckily she had this rake like tool that you just roll on the ground and pick up the pecans. Probably got a couple of gallons in about 10 minutes. Now I need to get to crackin'. At least I will have my pecans for my Thanksgiving pecan pie.


 I am a terrible southerner. I do not like pecans.



Lynne G said:


> she is feeling better, thank you. Think it was a bug, that she was able to get over after almost a week.


Glad she is feeling better. 

I need a good distraction, so dh and I are thinking about going to the Highland games in Richmond this weekend. I was debating about asking B if she wanted to go to. I guess I will wait and see what she has to say tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne......glad she is doing better, must have been hard for you as she wasn’t close to  you when she’s poorly.......but you’ll all be able to enjoy the wedding.....bug free!!  Weather sounds nice......

Keisha......I always thought I didn’t like pecan pie......till I tried my aunts home made one first time we went to NY to visit........it was a revelation......and I really don’t like nuts at all......well, except for flavoured spicy peanuts when snacking! But, it was beautiful.......

Yep, Christmas is here too.......cards began to appear in stores back in August......tv ads are just beginning.......restaurants have been advertising Christmas meals since before we left for Orlando! 

Charade, hope DD chat turns out ok. What a worry till you hear what she has to say. Yes, the iPhone is not an essential for me.....my android does everything I need, but the camera intrigued me with the newer one. I think I’d ditch a real camera for that one....



We are forecast rain today and tomorrow I believe.......nice time to spend a couple of days not leaving the house.

Can‘t quite help but wonder where October has gone! It’s just disappeared before my eyes. And our clocks go back tomorrow night......yay....gotta love that extra hour.....

Have a great Friday........


----------



## Lynne G

Friday it is, and a quiet one too.  Trash day for us.  And not even sunrise until almost 1/2 later than now.  Very dark out. 

Errands to do today, and deciding whether to pick little one up, or tell her to take the train. Depends on where I am at lunchtime today. Need to pick up a gift I ordered for older one’s birthday, that came in the other day to the store, so since it is far away from where little one is, may try to get that done after she arrives. As, yesterday, I removed all my live plants from my office. They are still in my car, and since my Dsis said she would like them for her office, I thought I could drop those off today, and pick up the gift, as both are near each other. Both kids have only one class this morning, older one has one an hour earlier then little one’s, as her class ends at 11 am today, so since two people need to carry the plants, deciding if it would be better to have both kids, or just one, or neither, and just get my Dsis to come out and help.

Time for tea, and have a Happy Happy Friday.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday morning. I have an exciting morning of doing laundry.  I'm also counting the hours until our dinner with B. Last night I had a crazy dream that B had been seeing a boy at school, but he broke up with her because he thought she was really wealthy and he thought he wasn't good enough for her.
I am hoping she wants to talk to us about something school related and not something personal.


----------



## keishashadow

Good Friday all . Any exciting weekend plans?

Slow start to my day, the mr working a double shift, midnight & daylight.  Indulged in a bit of a mini spa day at home today. Sometimes I do relish being a just a bit of a girly girl.

Last reg season game tonight for my DSs high school football team.  Underdogs, but if they do win go to playoffs.  Will be there cheering them on, would be nice if the rain held off.  Haven’t broke .500 in over 15 years.  He took over the program last year after a 1-9 season. Barely had enough kids come to field a team. Regardless of the outcome, I’ll call it a victory 

.  





Lynne G said:


> He thought his game would have to be picked up at midnight, but happily for both of us, his ticket for picking it up, says 9pm. He can be a night owl, not me most of the time.



COD?  I’m hoping my youngest picks up Luigi’s mansion for switch when released. Loved that game


Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Rough day at work today. Remember the client who has kidney cancer? Well, she is not doing very well right now. She has missed her last 2 appointments because she has been too sick and weak. I also found out that we have a client who is currently being treated for a brain tumor. This woman is only 29 and has 3 small children. Sometimes my job can be really depressing.


Oh, that is a lot.  Just an outside thought, but you’d think a therapist office would offer some words of encouragement to their staff on a regular basis to keep up morale.  Or not. Was shocked to discovered most who work for major hospitals & health plans have pretty crappy health insurance coverage.


schumigirl said:


> Keisha......I always thought I didn’t like pecan pie......till I tried my aunts home made one first time we went to NY to visit........it was a revelation.....


saved by the pie!  It’s heresy, but since whole pecans are difficult to find in my neck of the woods, the rare times I do make that sort of pie use coarsely chopped, toasted walnuts.  Never had any complaints 

One pie I tend to think of southern US in original is chess pie, which I just don’t ‘get’?  Surely, has it fans.


Lynne G said:


> Friday it is, and a quiet one too. Trash day for us. And not even sunrise until almost 1/2 later than now. Very dark out.



I noticed the later sunrise for the today for the first time.  I got to bring in the trash cans today, going to guess the darkness threw them off.  How else can one account for one my cans being half way down the street?  Thinking some new hires who are going through the motions.


----------



## Charade67

Well, I can breathe a sigh of relief now. B's news was nothing catastrophic. She just wanted to tell us that she had spoken to one of the ministers at our church earlier this week and she is going to be baptized on November 3. She could have told us this over the phone or via text. I guess she either wanted to see us in person, or she just wanted to go to Chick-fil-A. We didn't spend too much time at dinner because she wanted to get back to school to attend a bonfire. 



keishashadow said:


> Oh, that is a lot. Just an outside thought, but you’d think a therapist office would offer some words of encouragement to their staff on a regular basis to keep up morale. Or not. Was shocked to discovered most who work for major hospitals & health plans have pretty crappy health insurance coverage.


You make a very good point.  I really don't get any kind of morale boost from the therapists I work for. Around here the hospital and many of the medical offices fall under one medical corporation. I think they have pretty decent insurance plans. I know their mental health coverage is good. 



keishashadow said:


> One pie I tend to think of southern US in original is chess pie, which I just don’t ‘get’? Surely, has it fans.


I have heard of chess pie, but didn't know exactly what it was. I looked it up. Looks kind of boring to me. Give me a good chocolate, peanut butter pie any day. 

I think I will be going to bed early tonight. I have to get up very early tomorrow to drive to Richmond.


----------



## Lynne G

Aw, Charade, that was sweet news from B.  Glad it was nothing worrying.  Safe travels this morning, driving to Richmond.  

Still not quiet sunrise this Saturday.  Showers and baths starting with DH.  Slowly getting ready for the long enough car ride, all devices charged overnight. Then a party starting after an afternoon wedding.  So far, the rain is to hold off.  And since high is 64 this late afternoon, jacket will be worn, and ditched in the car, as hopefully not a long walk from the church parking lot.

Super happy Saturday to you all.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet that chess cake sounds similar to what we call Gypsy Tart.....minus the cornmeal.....it is very simple to make, but delicious...very sweet so you do only need a little....haven't made one for a while.....

Yes, I like girly girl time too…….a good pampering session is always fun!!!! 


Glad your news was nothing worrying after all Charade........


Lynne, enjoy the wedding today, hope the weather stays lovely for the event.....nothing worse than a wet wedding day!!! 


We are still having heavy rain. Hasn't stopped since yesterday, but it is brightening up slightly, the clouds aren't just as heavy as they were this morning.....I had the lamps on in the sitting room and kitchen at 10.30am......very dark and gloomy. 

But, did enjoy some baking time for a bake sale tomorrow and made a few little goodies for us too….some cherry scones and now looking to make a Gypsy Tart sometime soon...….

Curry is slowly simmering for dinner tonight......making coconut rice too as it`s a sweet curry.....still hot and spicy, but sweet like a Katsu style. 

It`s another stay at home day...….too miserable to leave the comfort and warmth of home today...….especially on a Saturday!!! 

Have a great day...…...


----------



## Monykalyn

Up way too early for a saturday, but it's not like I've been sleeping much or well anyway. Broke down and got the good stuff with the decongestant and it's been helping a bit. It's a major PITA to get as you have to go and sign for it at pharmacy, run your drivers license to be sure you haven't gone over legal limit without prescription-because my sneezing and red nose are dead giveaways of meth use I guess. The nurse Practitioner had me make appointment for Tuesday too. I have a week to get recover more before Wingapalooza-the huge chicken wing competition next Saturday-I usually have a 10 hour day volunteering.
Boy up early as his middle school band is marching in Missouri state Homecoming parade this am-will go watch it (DH and I's alma mater too). Freeze our tootsies off with high in 40's today.  
Been cold enough this week several days that the hens aren't coming out of their covered and cozy run without enticement (meal worms).  At least my hen that was sick this summer is fully recovered-the other hens all have evidenced of being pecked so I know she is keeping order in the coop and retaining top hen spot. Supposed to warm to 60's tomorrow-need to get the coop winterized, possible snow flurries next week and cold weather again.
Food sounds good Schumi and lynne.  Used my instant pot for roast Wednesday-always comes out so tender.  Tuesday was salmon with Jack Daniel glaze. Chili last weekend. Haven't cooked past 2 nights as we had leftovers to eat up.


cam757 said:


> Her pecan tree is loaded. Luckily she had this rake like tool that you just roll on the ground and pick up the pecans. Probably got a couple of gallons in about 10 minutes. Now I need to get to crackin'. At least I will have my pecans for my Thanksgiving pecan pie.


 Oh yum for fresh pecans! Need one of those roller thingys-10 years at this house with 3 Black walnut trees and you'd think I'd have invested in one by now. Usually though someone comes by to pick them up so they can get the money - crop this year was very sparse though-usually they drop all over driveway but wasn't near as many as in past years.  MO has many more back walnut trees than any other state and have a processing plant in town that pays by 100#. 


Charade67 said:


> Well, she is not doing very well right now. She has missed her last 2 appointments because she has been too sick and weak. I also found out that we have a client who is currently being treated for a brain tumor. This woman is only 29 and has 3 small children. Sometimes my job can be really depressing


 Oh no! Healthcare work can certainly be challenging.


keishashadow said:


> Was shocked to discovered most who work for major hospitals & health plans have pretty crappy health insurance coverage.


 Several of the hospitals I've worked at have had terrible insurance, the best one was the last one that self insured the employees. Probably because it is also a not for profit. 

Coffee liquid of choice - I've run through most of my favorite teas and need to get more. I prefer the loose leaf and picky on brand (especially for my chai tea!) so will need to run by my favorite shops.

Have a good Saturday!


----------



## keishashadow

Saturday, Saturday   Trying to get motivated to put up some more halloween lights, projectors, etc before the rain rolls through.  Leaves still not peak color here, but pretty to see when driving.  All it takes is a downpour to make it look gloomy

Football game went on forever & ever.  Didn’t get home until after 11 pm.  Team hung in there but the other one was just too big & fast...they grown them farm boys huge!  Middle DS borrowed some pyro from his semi pro team’s supply closet to surprise the kids.  went over big time lol. They like their noise in that school district.  You can see the blue cannon they shoot off every time they score...all in keeping with their name Buccaneers





Lynne G said:


> Aw, Charade, that was sweet news from B.  Glad it was nothing worrying.  Safe travels this morning, driving to Richmond.
> 
> Still not quiet sunrise this Saturday.  Showers and baths starting with DH.  Slowly getting ready for the long enough car ride, all devices charged overnight. Then a party starting after an afternoon wedding.  So far, the rain is to hold off.  And since high is 64 this late afternoon, jacket will be worn, and ditched in the car, as hopefully not a long walk from the church parking lot.
> Today having kids over for a pumpkin carving party.  Any excuse will do for me to call something a party lol.  Just going to grab a pizza & hoagies with some salty snacks & pick up what we call smiley cookies from local restaurant.  They taste like the ones the parks sell.
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne - for some reason had thought wedding next weekend.  Almost need a quartermaster to coordinate going to an out of town wedding and having all ready to go.  Have fun, take pics
> 
> Charade - that is sweet your DD wanted to touch base with you.  Here most get baptized when a few weeks old with a few drops of water.  Can’t say I know of any sects in our area that do the full immersion type.
> 
> Monyk - well i guess it’s never a good thing to look like a tweaker lol.  I had to pick up Sudafed last year on dr’s instructions.  Was surprised it was behind the counter.  Distinctly remember being told when pregnant it was safe to take in moderation.  Didn’t work either time for me anyway.  Times we live in a guess.  You’ve had that gunk for long time, good luck.
> 
> Carole - a gypsy tart sounds exotic and delicious...not to be confused with the chess pie I sampled.  Bland taste and odd texture, not soft-not firm.  I’m sure it has it’s fans, something for everybody out there!
> 
> I do love a good bake sale.  They had one at the halloween thing last week.  A women at head of the line was making a huge fuss, directed at the high school kids running the table.  Really berating them because a) nothing was labeled as to nut allergies b) the items weren’t pre-wrapped...you’d point at what you wanted and it would be handed over to you either with a napkin to eat then or they have various sized zip bags.  Finally, a teacher caught wind of it and managed to lure the woman off to the side to have a discussion.  Felt bad for the kids just trying to put on a nice activity for the kids.


----------



## cam757

An uncommon occurrence for me today, I am working. Uggh.  Our office has to be open today and next Saturday for voting.  The day is almost over thankfully.  Lovely day today but the rain moves in tonight. Sounds like it will be a washout for tomorrow. Oh well, good day to stay in and catch up on shows.

Probably make something simple and light for dinner tonight since we had fried fish last night.  DH and DFIL went fishing yesterday and caught a mess of huge speckled trout.  I made some coleslaw and roasted some seasoned baby potatoes in the oven. Yum!!

Pecans were a bit of a disappointment, cracked some last night and the meat was a little too dried out.  I guess they were on the ground too long or could be the lack of rain we had all summer.   It's a shame since there are so many.  Oh well, will just have to buy pecans again this year.  I will just have to remember to go earlier next fall.

Now I  will get back to counting down the minutes until the office closes. Have a great rest of the day!!



Lynne G said:


> Oh Cam, hope you headache goes away soon, if not already.  Neat to harvest pecans.  Hard shells they have.  Do like eating that nut, though, and enjoy having pecan pie.


Thanks Lynne! Hope the weather was nice for the wedding today.



schumigirl said:


> Can‘t quite help but wonder where October has gone! It’s just disappeared before my eyes. And our clocks go back tomorrow night......yay....gotta love that extra hour.....



I know what you mean.  I can't believe it is nearing November already.  The year has flown by.  Our time changes next weekend, I believe. Really looking forward to getting that hour back.



Charade67 said:


> Well, I can breathe a sigh of relief now. B's news was nothing catastrophic. She just wanted to tell us that she had spoken to one of the ministers at our church earlier this week and she is going to be baptized on November 3. She could have told us this over the phone or via text. I guess she either wanted to see us in person, or she just wanted to go to Chick-fil-A. We didn't spend too much time at dinner because she wanted to get back to school to attend a bonfire.



Glad that B's news was good news but I can understand the stress of not knowing.



Charade67 said:


> I have heard of chess pie, but didn't know exactly what it was. I looked it up. Looks kind of boring to me. Give me a good chocolate, peanut butter pie any day.



I am not a huge fan of pecans either.  My DH's grandmother always has candied pecans at Christmas. DH loves those. I will eat a few then I am done.  Sometimes I will make a chocolate pecan pie. Those are good. Chocolate chess is my favorite pie (sans cornmeal though).  I don't bake much throughout the year but I always bake a couple Chocolate Chess for holiday meals.   It is so simple but so good.   I think another name I have seen is Chocolate fudge pie.  



Monykalyn said:


> Oh yum for fresh pecans! Need one of those roller thingys-10 years at this house with 3 Black walnut trees and you'd think I'd have invested in one by now. Usually though someone comes by to pick them up so they can get the money - crop this year was very sparse though-usually they drop all over driveway but wasn't near as many as in past years. MO has many more back walnut trees than any other state and have a processing plant in town that pays by 100#.


[/QUOTE]

Hope you feel better soon! Yes, the little roller thingy made quick work of the job.  My DH's grandmother said that her tree only produces big every four years.  I remember last year she did not have much of a yield at all. Also, I heard too that if your trees don't produce much it means a mild winter but I am not sure if that counts in MO


----------



## Charade67

I am back from an exhausting, but fun day at the Celtic festival/Highland games. We got to see both Irish and Scottish dance, listened to pipers (I love bagpipes), watched large men throw heavy objects, and did a little shopping. The venue was dog friendly, so we also met a lot of different dogs today. The one huge mistake we made was not bringing sunscreen. It was supposed to be cool and cloudy all day, but the sun came out and it was intense. Both dh and I have sunburned faces. 


This was from the opening ceremonies. At one point they played Amazing Grace in memory of someone they knew who had recently passed away. They started with a solo piper and then the rest joined in. It was so cool.


One of several Irish Wolfhounds I met today.


Lunch was a Scotch egg and Colcannon potatoes. Dh had bangers and mash. Neither one of us was brave enough to try haggis. 



Caber toss. 


Lynne - Hope the wedding went well and you didn't get any rain. 

Schumi - Hope you get some relief from the rain soon.

MonyK - Continued well wishes. Occasionally my allergies get so bad that Claritin D is the only thing that works. 

Keisha - We are Baptist, so no infant baptism for us, and yes, we do total immersion. Thankfully B loves water. 

Cam - Bummer you had to work today. Hope you have a nice, relaxing Sunday.

It's only 8:30, but I am exhausted. I hope I can sleep well tonight. I slept most of the ride home.


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK.......fingers crossed you feel much better for the weekend.....I know how much you enjoy the volunteering for those events!! Loose leaf tea here too.......even basic breakfast tea is loose.....hate tea bags with a passion! Got to be properly made tea in a pot for us!


Keisha......hope you enjoyed the game......late nights are fun!!! And hope you get all the Halloween decorations up.......I keep forgetting how close it is now! We have one woman in our village goes all out decorating.....she’s the only who does it like that though and looks fabulous!


cam......big fan of sea trout here! Sounds lovely with the baby potatoes......and hope today is a nice quiet one for you........


Lynne.......hope the wedding was lovely........


Charade.....glad you enjoyed the show......I hate bagpipes unless they’re playing Flower of Scotland. That always makes me cry. Funny looking colcannan? Did they use white cabbage instead of green.......no bacon?? Hope it was nice though. You’re not missing much with haggis.....although my DH loves it.



Rain has finally stopped and it is a beautiful sunny day.......albeit chilly.

We did enjoy our extra hour in bed this morning.......slept till 8am, which of course would have been 9am! Never sleep that late......even Kyle slept a little longer this morning, although he was out late last night.

Been out grocery shopping.......handed in baking to church for bake sale and then left quietly. Why do some folks need to announce everything they bring.......no time for that. Drop it off, and hope they make a lot of money.

Plan to watch the Mexican F1 Grand Prix later tonight......not that I’ll probably like the result, but will watch till my least favourite driver does well......yes, sore loser here for F1!

Dinner tonight is rack of lamb, roast potatoes, veg and cranberry sauce.....chicken breast for Kyle as he doesn’t really like lamb.

Lunch.......haven’t decided yet.......grilled sandwich of some kind maybe......

Have a great Sunday...........


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Charade.....glad you enjoyed the show......I hate bagpipes unless they’re playing Flower of Scotland. That always makes me cry. Funny looking colcannan? Did they use white cabbage instead of green.......no bacon?? Hope it was nice though. You’re not missing much with haggis.....although my DH loves it.


There was green cabbage, but not a lot of it. You had to stir the potatoes to see it. The potatoes were good, but bacon would have made them better. 

I think we got your rain. It is pouring right now. I hope it slows down before we have to leave for church.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> There was green cabbage, but not a lot of it. You had to stir the potatoes to see it. The potatoes were good, but bacon would have made them better.
> 
> I think we got your rain. It is pouring right now. I hope it slows down before we have to leave for church.



Always glad to share the rain Charade.....  

Bacon does make everything better........that`s what I ended up having for lunch.....bacon, brie and cranberry grilled sandwich! Lush......


----------



## Lynne G

Sharing the rain too.  Heavy bands we drive in yellow and a bit of orange on the radar.  Scary drive, but have been safe at home, after we stopped at a nice diner on the way, to fuel up.  Yep, bacon for me.  Not a fan of most sausage.  
Wedding was nice, hotel had thin walls, a tripped 12:30am emergency alarm that ordered all to leave the building via stairs.  We were on the 9th floor, so as we went down a few flights, was said someone tripped the alarm, and all clear.  Nothing like 3 weddings receptions going to midnight, and many an open bar.  

Few wedding pictures, the rain stopped most pictures from outside shots.  

Dancing, as money was showered over the couple.  
And cake:  spice with cream cheese filling and butter cream icing. Not fond of it.


----------



## schumigirl

Lovely pictures Lynne, cake looks lovely, but yes, doesn’t sound like something I’d enjoy either. Shame about your hotel room though, doesn’t sound a fun way to spend a night.



This has been a nice long day......that extra hour has been nice, it feels longer.

Got my friends little granddaughter tomorrow morning for a couple of hours........their nursery is closed for something or other, so will take her for a ramble in the woods behind us if it’s dry. She’ll love that.

Definitely much darker earlier tonight, and there’s a real chill in the air now.

Time for motor racing.........


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally getting a chance to stop in 

MonyK...I sure hope you get to feeling better soon.  Those long lasting colds are horrible.  Your Wingapoluza sounds very interesting and FUN!!!  

Charade...Hearing news like that about special clients is hard.  I can still remember one of my special clients from when I was a hairdresser.  She never let anyone know she was sick ( even her own daughter )   I would go to the hospital to do her hair for her.  I still think of her often and giggle over the spunk she had.  Also...those games are fun to watch.  I enjoy outings like that.  

Lynne...those wedding pictures look amazing.  That cake doesn't sound like one I would like either...but then again...I"m not a sweets fan.  But I will sniff out a bag of chips at 500 feet of me lol

Schumi....Your chicken curry sounds amazing.  Your weather sounds like it's craptastic like ours

We had a busy weekend here.  I was happy to just putz around the house, cleaning, organizing and get enjoying some down time.  Today the dh and I got up , got ready, went our for breakfast, then did all our grocery shopping and were home before noon when the stores start to get busy.  I whipped up some chocolate chip cookies, and some banana bread as well.  Tried a new recipe in the instant pot with pork roast.  2 out of 4 of us liked it.  I liked it...the dh did not lol.  Oh well.  It couldn't have been too bad as there were no left overs.  

We got  a rain snow mix Friday....which once if froze Friday night...was just sooooooooooo lovely to drive around on yesterday.  Hopefully the weather is right...and it will melt a little on the roads enough to remove what is there...then winter will can come.  Weatherman says later this week...we will have full blown winter   I cringe already just thinking about it.  Oh well...I always survive it...and will again this year.  

well...going to try a piece of the banana bread...then watch a little tv and hit the hay to get ready for the week ahead. 
Have a great night everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

- er not really, but DH is.  He was out until 9 pm, last night, and promptly went to bed.  Bad thing is, he was up, and annoying 1/2 hour before the 4:30am alarm went off.  So, yeah, I've been awake for hours.

Nice thing is, while more than a few red lights, quick commute, and still very dark out.  Enough cloud cover, no moonlight to brighten the sky.  And a wahoo, as the rain cleared by 1pm yesterday, and glorious late afternoon sun dried most that was wet, and nary a road has wet on it since late afternoon yesterday.  And woot!  What started that nice amount of rain, was a Low Weather System, and it's outta here.  68 is the high, and with a 54 start, was almost not going to take my jacket. And a final woot!  Full sun today, so rocking those sunglasses, oh yes I am.  Will be a wonderful lunchtime walk today, not too hot, not too cold, and sunglasses on.

MonyK, I hope whatever is bugging your sinuses and not making you feel well, gets chased out of ya, pronto.  Well wishes and mummy dust sent, that you are feeling fine soon, and certainly when enjoying that wing eating fun.

Pumpkin, oh no, snow.  Hope your roads stay clear, and yes, just enough sun that clears the road, after the snow.  Hope your temperatures stay above freezing too.  I am not fond of bananas,, but I'd join you for a slice of banana bread.  Would go nice with the cup of tea I am having,

Hope Schumi is still in Fall baking mode.  All sound lush, and yum, less the curry, er just a little curry.

Finally, yep, Halloween candy is here, so left a big bucket of candy in the break room, and packed a plastic pumpkin with candy and a box of cookies, and put in little one's bag, so today, coworkers and college kids will be sweet.   

Marvelous, magical Monday to you all.  May you be happy, and make others happy.  Stay well, my friends. and well wishes sent to all that ail, and not feeling the best, including Mac.  Thinking good thoughts for ya, Mac.

Tea, why yes. Later homies. Second cup is calling my name.


----------



## schumigirl

Cold and chilly morning today. 

Took friend`s little grand daughter out for a walk this morning......we woke up to a slight frost, but the sunshine was lovely. Perfect day for a walk......she had a ball and said we were fun!!! She is adorable.....and yes, it was still chilly in the sunshine! 










Not ready at all for real winter!! Pumpkin if you get snow, can you please not send it over to us.......I`m not ready!!! 

Lynne, glad you`re having some lovely sunshine too....it really does you the world of good to see sunshine! 



No need to make lunch as after we walked in the woods, we walked back down the path to our house, got in the car and went into the next village that has a lovely cafe for lunch with little one......grilled sandwiches all round. 

Hope your Monday is a good one.......


----------



## keishashadow

Blue Monday? Naw, but still a bit of fog lingering.  Happy as a clam, my DVC waitlist for _next _fall trip came through.  It’s akin to finding that needing in a haystack to grab those dates even at the 11month mark. Woot, woot!

Jr coming for breakfast pre work, the mr is off today too. soon, time to get that bacon frying nom

Yesterday, was asked to make a bandana shirt by GD.  Ummm, a what?  Her school has a ‘special’ clothing/appearance day each week.  This time it’s bandana day.  You can tell school district is in the ‘burbs.  Pretty sure They don’t encourage kids to wear ‘colors’ in the city schools - eek.  Had to think a bit, then dawned on me, just do a version of the “pillow-case dresses” i used to make her for disney when a tot.  

A fun craft to pass the afternoon. High winds threatened to take off with our inflatables yesterday.  Had to bring them all inside.  even deflated they were going airborne.  Thinking today I may just rearrange them all down into our driveway, won’t have to worry about kids climbing the few stairs up to our yard & rain slick steps then. 

Lynne - beautiful pictures!  Talk about a long veil, don’t see that often.  Looks like the bridal dance tradition a bit different that common here.  Tradition is you line up to dance with bride or groom, pay your ‘fare’ to best man holding a large sack but first are urged to down a shot of booze.



Charade67 said:


> (I love bagpipes),


Me too! Down with the cabbage & taters but no scotch egg or haggis yuck


schumigirl said:


> We did enjoy our extra hour in bed this morning.......slept till 8am, which of course would have been 9am! Never sleep that late......even Kyle slept a little longer this morning, although he was out late last night.


Even a time zone hating fiend like me can live with falling back.  Love the rosy cheeks in your selfie, temps must’ve been brisk out.


schumigirl said:


> Plan to watch the Mexican F1 Grand Prix later tonight......not that I’ll probably like the result, but will watch till my least favourite driver does well......yes, sore loser here for F1!


When i was sewing away yesterday, thought i heard the zoom zoom on the tube.  The mr watched it, well it was on rotation with his flipping.  Left tohis own devices he watches several things at once, drives me nuts


schumigirl said:


> Got my friends little granddaughter tomorrow morning for a couple of hours........their nursery is closed for something or other, so will take her for a ramble in the woods behind us if it’s dry. She’ll love that.


Sounds like a fun morning!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> We got a rain snow mix Friday....which once if froze Friday night...was just sooooooooooo lovely to drive around on yesterday


Ew, ew, ew.  I had to drive Sat night in pouring rain.  The wind knocked so many leave down off the trees, road was covered.  Never really realized how slippery the roads could get in that instance.  Hydroplaned more than once, thank goodness the


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

U







Been a little while since I last posted. Weather here has been a nice mix of mild Summer and Fall . The Maple Tree leaves have turned red, orange and yellow and are falling now. It’s supposed to get cooler this week. 

I have been to a few of grandsons football games, had a baby shower for my niece and have family in town now. So been a bit busy. It’s always fun to be around family celebrating for sure.

I have had the chance to sit with our new great-nephew Jude a few times so my niece could get some rest. He is so precious and tiny. It’s been ten years since our family has had a baby to hold and cuddle. What joy a baby brings to a family.

Just read back a few pages everyone seems busy.

Lynne nice wedding pictures and having to walk down 9 flights of stairs because someone prank pulled the fire alarm. I think the hotel needs to review the camera footage in the hallways and have that scoundrel arrested.

Get well wishes being sent to Mac and Monyk. Hope you both feel better soon.

Charade my hubby ate haggis when we were in Scotland many years ago. He said it was ok. I wouldn’t eat any of it.

Schumi nice selfie of your cool morning walk. So nice to hear you had a great visit with your friends granddaughter. Little ones help remind us of the joy of discovering the things around us again from their perspective.

Keisha hope the weather has settled down so you can get all  your outside Halloween decorations back out.

To all the Sans family have a happy Monday


----------



## Disxuni

Good morning, homies!

It’s been awhile. It looks like a lot has happened and everyone has been busy. Hope everyone is stays well and hope others are getting better. I heard rain is good luck on a wedding day, @Lynne G. So I hope they have the best of luck. Hope everyone up north stays warm!

I’m not going to flood this page with all the photos I got from the cruise, but I’ll pepper a few favorites in.







Also, fam and I did antiquing this weekend when I came back to celebrate my birthday a week early, since this weekend coming up I’m going to Cabana Bay to just enjoy the resort / City Walk, but my fam won’t be available to join me. I found a new addition to my Disney collection:



1933 Allied Toys, Mickey and Friends. I’m so excited since I never find anything from this era! And if I do it’s way out of my price range. I prefer vintage items and typically I am able to get at earliest 50’s.


----------



## schumigirl

Sounds like a nice day planned Keisha...….mmmm….bacon!!! Yes, the race was best flicked through!!! I do like the sound of weddings in your area.....lol.....we don't do anything like that! 

Craft sounded fun.....would have no idea what a bandana shirt was! 

Yep, had a lovely morning with little one.....she is so cute and yes, it was freezing.....I told her mum we were taking her up into the woods behind us, so she sent her in appropriate clothing.....she`s usually dressed in a lot of white and fancy clothes.…..so she could get muddy with no worries. And she did......lol...….


Robbie nice to see you......glad things are going well!!! Family time is always lovely......

Disxuni…..glad you had a nice cruise......never heard of rain on a wedding day being good luck!!!! We had a beautifully sunny day and still going strong after all these years...….maybe an American thing, never heard anyone say that over here. 



Already getting dark and it`s not quite 4pm here. Big difference from this morning and all the sunshine......


----------



## Disxuni

schumigirl said:


> Disxuni…..glad you had a nice cruise......never heard of rain on a wedding day being good luck!!!! We had a beautifully sunny day and still going strong after all these years...….maybe an American thing, never heard anyone say that over here.



Maybe it's a thing they like to tell people to make them feel better when their wedding gets rained out?  

I wouldn't be surprised if it was an American motto. My parents will be going on year 35 this Dec and according to my mother it was insanely hot and definitely not rainy.


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, yep, only second time I saw that money throwing. But it was cute, and funny, and I think is Orthodox or Greek tradition, as this was also done at the second Greek weeding we had recently attended.  And the father of the bride, started it, with quite large bursts of bills as the bride and groom danced.  Even cuter, small brooms were brought out, and the three little kids swept up the money, well used their hands too, and looked like they were having so much fun doing it, twice, no less. Probably akin to paying to dance with bride or groom.  Sounds like you're quite the seamstress, lucky GD.  And what a score with your DVC reservation, from the waiting list.


Schumi, looked nice out, but brr, wearing winter hats.  Way too early for that here, thankfully this year.  And soon, we'll be on the same Standard Time as you.  Yeah, brighter in the morning, then by the end of winter, getting dark before dinnertime. Always fun to see life with a little one, muddy and all.  Fun walk, I bet.

Enjoying your pictures Dix, and sounds like the cruise was fun, and neat, to be gifted those old Disney toys.  

Hey, Robo, glad you checked in here.  Yep, family time is to be treasured.  Glad to hear your watching football games, baby shower celebrating, and getting to hold the wee little Jude.  

Time for more tea.  Was a very pleasant walk, and yep, sunglasses were definitely needed.  

Off to find something sweet.


----------



## Sue M

Good morning all. I’m back.  I‘ve been in NY for my moms funeral. Has been a difficult time, the reason I haven’t been around.  We got back home yesterday.  Totally exhausted. Oldest is sick.  So @Monykalyn whats the name of the good stuff?  She needs a good cold med. although we may not get it here. 

@Lynne G  and @Disxuni  great photos. 

50 & sunny here, but think I’m just going to veg out.   I‘m exhausted  and woke up with vague sore throat feeling,  hope I’m not getting ill too.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue, so sorry to hear your mother passed. Sending many good wishes to you at such an awful time.


----------



## Disxuni

Sorry for your loss @Sue M. Also, I hope that your oldest gets better soon. Whatever she ends up taking they should also try to take plenty of vitamin C. I always do that with whatever I decide to take and it seems to speed up the recovery process. You may need to take a lot of vitamin C too. Might as well to be safe. The minute I think it's happening I start. I hope you get to relax a little bit now that you're home.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Keisha, yep, only second time I saw that money throwing. But it was cute, and funny, and I think is Orthodox or Greek tradition, as this was also done at the second Greek weeding we had recently attended.  And the father of the bride, started it, with quite large bursts of bills as the bride and groom danced.  Even cuter, small brooms were brought out, and the three little kids swept up the money, well used their hands too, and looked like they were having so much fun doing it, twice, no less. Probably akin to paying to dance with bride or groom.  Sounds like you're quite the seamstress, lucky GD.  And what a score with your DVC reservation, from the waiting list.
> 
> 
> Schumi, looked nice out, but brr, wearing winter hats.  Way too early for that here, thankfully this year.  And soon, we'll be on the same Standard Time as you.  Yeah, brighter in the morning, then by the end of winter, getting dark before dinnertime. Always fun to see life with a little one, muddy and all.  Fun walk, I bet.
> 
> Enjoying your pictures Dix, and sounds like the cruise was fun, and neat, to be gifted those old Disney toys.
> 
> Hey, Robo, glad you checked in here.  Yep, family time is to be treasured.  Glad to hear your watching football games, baby shower celebrating, and getting to hold the wee little Jude.
> 
> Time for more tea.  Was a very pleasant walk, and yep, sunglasses were definitely needed.
> 
> Off to find something sweet.



Oh, something sweet sounds good right night! I have jelly (jello) and strawberries for dessert......not exactly what I feel like!!! Hot apple pie and custard sounds about right now.....

Yes, it does seem early for winter hats, but it was very cold. Glad you don‘t need yours yet.......yes, this morning was lovely and bright early hours.....but dark so early now.

When does your cold really kick in then?? And your clocks go back this weekend??


Dinner was nice......very simple bbq chicken and spicy rice......did some veg for the others, I just had some extra sauce......nice!

Planning a night in front of the tv.......although will FaceTime one of our friends abroad tonight. Nicer than a phone call.

Rain still on, thankfully no more hailstones.


----------



## Lynne G

Our clocks go back this weekend, yes.  Always the first Sunday in November.  Ah, sleeping will be nice for a few days.  

Sue, so sorry to hear of your mother’s passing. Please take care of yourself and hope oldest is feeling better soon. Lots of liquids and rest. Sympathy to you and all your family, may you find some peace and comfort these days to follow.


----------



## Charade67

Today was another annoying day of dealing with insurance companies. Today was Medicaid. This year the Medicaid program in Virginia was expaned, so we are seeing a lot more Medicaid clients now. There are 6 companies that handle Medicaid in VA. One of our new therapists had applied to be credentialed/contracted with one of the companies, but got a rejection letter today. The reason? They already have enough providers in our area. So Medicaid now has more members on their insurance plans, but they are rejecting new providers. Does this make any sense?

On a happier note, dh suggested that we get B some sort of baptism gift. My first thought was a new Bible, but she just got one a few months ago. I started looking around online and finally settled on this:


Purple is her favorite color, so I think she will like it. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Charade...Hearing news like that about special clients is hard. I can still remember one of my special clients from when I was a hairdresser. She never let anyone know she was sick ( even her own daughter ) I would go to the hospital to do her hair for her. I still think of her often and giggle over the spunk she had. Also...those games are fun to watch. I enjoy outings like that.


This reminds me of the time we moved my MIL from her home in SC to a nursing home here in VA.  Somewhere in the middle off the move I had a sudden realization and asked dh if he had thought to tell MIL's hairdresser that she was moving. She had her hair done by the same woman every Friday for years. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> We got a rain snow mix Friday...


Yikes. Too soon. I keep hearing conflicting reports about the kind of winter we may have. Some are saying a very mild winter and others are saying heavy snow. 



schumigirl said:


> Not ready at all for real winter!!


I'm never ready for winter. I would love for it to stay autumn until it is time for spring. 



keishashadow said:


> Yesterday, was asked to make a bandana shirt by GD. Ummm, a what? Her school has a ‘special’ clothing/appearance day each week. This time it’s bandana day. You can tell school district is in the ‘burbs. Pretty sure They don’t encourage kids to wear ‘colors’ in the city schools - eek. Had to think a bit, then dawned on me, just do a version of the “pillow-case dresses” i used to make her for disney when a tot.


Sounds like what we call spirit week. I kind of miss helping B put  together the silly outfits. 



Robo56 said:


> The Maple Tree leaves have turned red, orange and yellow and are falling now. It’s supposed to get cooler this week.


 Sounds gorgeous. 



Disxuni said:


> Maybe it's a thing they like to tell people to make them feel better when their wedding gets rained out?


I've  heard that about weddings and rain a few times. Seems kind of silly to me. 
Love your cruise photos. 



Lynne G said:


> only second time I saw that money throwing.


I haven't been to a wedding where money was thrown, but I went to one where they pinned money onto the bride's veil. 



Sue M said:


> Good morning all. I’m back. I‘ve been in NY for my moms funeral. Has been a difficult time, the reason I haven’t been around. We got back home yesterday. Totally exhausted. Oldest is sick. So @Monykalyn whats the name of the good stuff? She needs a good cold med. although we may not get it here.


I am so sorry to hear about your mom. Losing a parent is never easy. Hope your daughter is feeling better soon. 



Sue M said:


> I‘m exhausted and woke up with vague sore throat feeling, hope I’m not getting ill too.


Try to get some rest. Hope you are not getting a cold too. 

Watching Guardians of the Galaxy until dh gets home. Monday is a late night for him. He teaches until 7:00 and then takes a martial arts class at 8:00.


----------



## Lynne G

Pretty cross, Charade.  I am sure she will like it.  Yep, just watching TV and DH just came home, asking about dinner.  Guess no left overs for me.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, it’s funny how we are always the last Saturday in October.....wonder why you’re a week later? I think we are a week apart going forward too.

Charade, yes the purple is beautiful on that. I’m sure she’ll like it. Yes, I love autumn.......usually. 



Well, we have sunshine this morning, had hailstones and it’s cold......need to pop out for a few bits, but won’t be out long if I don’t have to be.

We were pleased to hear the bake sale made a lot of money on Sunday.....nothing left over!

Made some warmed croissants with ham and brie this morning......not a morning for cold cereal.

And it’s Tuesday.......making beef burgers for tonight.......Tom is grinding the steak as I type.......I hate that job! Need to go buy some brioche buns as we all like them......sweet!

Have a good one........


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I am up early today which is unusual for me. Hoping for a quiet day at work today. 

Schumi - your meals always sound so good. 

I think it’s salmon pasta for us tonight. 

Ugh, the cat is trying to destroy something.  Gotta go.


----------



## Disxuni

@Charade67 that cross is absolutely stunning I think she will love it! It seems people always say it at a wedding when it rains, but never any other time. So, that’s why I theorize it might be said to make the bride and groom feel better about the rain and try to look on the bright side.

I hope everyone has a good day, or a better day than yesterday. Some people I know are trying to fight the sickness, so rest up and hope you feel better!


----------



## Lynne G

Well, Taco Tuesday is here, and a unexpected day off, seems car needed servicing.  So, asked older one to follow me. Expense I was not ready for.


----------



## schumigirl

Almost there...…….


----------



## Sue M

Good morning. Sunny day but cool. Only 45 now at 8:30am, going up to 50 by afternoon. Brrrr. While we were in NY it was warmer, around 60.  I wasn’t planning on doing anything today but watching morning news, I better go get my car filled. Gas prices projected to go up by 6 cents a litre tomorrow. Yuck.
Oatmeal for breakfast today. Trying to save the bacon for weekends, eat healthier 

Trying to decide what I want to do this August. I booked a trip to the motherland for Aug 5-15,  but daughter has vacay starting on Aug 1. So Aug 1-4 book Deerfield Beach and enjoy a few days of beach time and see my cousin, book St. Pete Beach, OR book Universal!  Oh the dilemma.

Nice cross Charade. Very pretty.  I find wading thru the US medical system incredibly confusing when I had to do it for my mom. Medicare, Medicade, HMO, ugh.

Disxuni yes, I do take Vit C and think it helps too. Don’t know if daughter took any, i‘ll have to nab her when she comes home from work.

Thank you all for your words of sympathy For my mom. As some of you know, she fought a long battle with Alzheimer’s.  Looking back we figure first symptoms showed up in her late 60’s, and she was 88.  Would have been 89 in January. I feel like I’ve been saying goodbye forever, but when it happens you’re never really ready.   

There‘s always a silver lining, I got to spend time with my brother, nephews, and cousins. My youngest had only met one cousin, so this trip she got to meet all of them. What they say about weddings and funerals, so true. Youngest has never been to NY. 
my brothers house is in Port Washington so we took the railroad into Penn station one day to show her part of NYC. Train station is conveniently located across from 34th St Macy’s so a stroll thru was necessary. Then a walk to Times Sq. Empire State, then up to Central Park. We strolled around and found the carousel. Both girls had a ride then headed back over to my brothers.


----------



## Disxuni

It's nice that you found a silver lining in the end, @Sue M. It seems you got to be reunited with a lot of your family and got to see and experience a lot of things while up there. She seemed to have a long life. My grandmother had left us in a similar fashion with dementia and I was happy to see that she at least she lived a good, long life. In those situations you always feel as if you're prepared, like you said, and when it happens you're still surprised in a way. I hope you two get well soon and hope she gets to relax after work.


----------



## keishashadow

Terrific Tuesday? Naw, just glad it’ll hit 70 degrees & no hail today 

Charade - that is so pretty!


Disxuni said:


> It seems people always say it at a wedding when it rains, but never any other time. So, that’s why I theorize it might be said to make the bride and groom feel better about the rain and try to look on the bright side.


Rain on a wedding party is supposed to equate to good luck.  Not too sure of that omen, as it happened by 1st marriage haha. Snowed on the 2nd, maybe it just has to be really cold rain.


Lynne G said:


> Well, Taco Tuesday is here, and a unexpected day off, seems car needed servicing.  So, asked older one to follow me. Expense I was not ready for.


Ew, that stinks


Sue M said:


> Trying to decide what I want to do this August. I booked a trip to the motherland for Aug 5-15, but daughter has vacay starting on Aug 1. So Aug 1-4 book Deerfield Beach and enjoy a few days of beach time and see my cousin, book St. Pete Beach, OR book Universal! Oh the dilemma.


Nice things to contemplate


Sue M said:


> Thank you all for your words of sympathy For my mom. As some of you know, she fought a long battle with Alzheimer’s. Looking back we figure first symptoms showed up in her late 60’s, and she was 88. Would have been 89 in January. I feel like I’ve been saying goodbye forever, but when it happens you’re never really ready.


I am so sorry to read this, hugs!  Not sure how I missed it.  My mom is following the same basic timing as to her journey. Diagnosed in early 60’s. Kept her home  in a MiL apt we added until I just didn’t feel it was safe for her any longer.  Sad, but do consider it a small blessing each time I visit her in the memory unit of nursing home as she still remembers me, even if she does sometimes think i’m one of her sisters.


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, Taco Bell for lunch.  Hey Mac, going to join me?

Sue, glad you got to enjoy family and some sight seeing and hope some healing.  I had a grandmom  that had dementia, and it was sad as it took all her memories toward her end.  She was 82.  I was in college when she passed.  

Just waiting.  Hope car is done soon.


----------



## agavegirl1

Just a quick check in from The Darkside.  Sorry for your loss Sue.

Anyways... No HHN until tomorrow and no Hagrid’s this trip at all.  Hours are reduced and waits are prohibitive.

Look for reports later.  Agave signing out on the way to Bice for dinner.


----------



## Monykalyn

It should at least be Friday eve - long week already.
Chicken pot pie tonight (well filling done in instant pot, and used biscuits instead of crust). COld wet and rainy. Don't think chickens came out at all today-were huddled together in protected area of run-had to get the plastic up on sides of run in dark last night. Hoping that rain/snow mix does NOT materialize tomorrow. Halloween will be balmy 29 degrees(F) around TnT time.


Sue M said:


> Good morning all. I’m back.  I‘ve been in NY for my moms funeral. Has been a difficult time, the reason I haven’t been around.  We got back home yesterday.  Totally exhausted. Oldest is sick.  So @Monykalyn whats the name of the good stuff?  She needs a good cold med. although we may not get it here.
> 
> @Lynne G  and @Disxuni  great photos.
> 
> 50 & sunny here, but think I’m just going to veg out.   I‘m exhausted  and woke up with vague sore throat feeling,  hope I’m not getting ill too.


  Ah sue-sorry for your mom! Saw your NY pics, glad you got to find the silver lining. 
And the good stuff is the stuff with psuedoephedrine in it-here in the States you have to get from pharmacist and sign for it. The NP added a steroid dose today, and also recommended Flonase for a week to see if we can get my immune system to back the heck down from whatever is irritiating it. If the zombie virus ever happened I'm not sure i'd die fastest or become a superhuman with the way my immune system over reacts at times!


Charade67 said:


> Purple is her favorite color, so I think she will like it.


 Very nice. Never go wrong with jewelry.

And I lost my train of thought LOL. Think it's shower time and bed. 
Hope all the SANS peeps are doing fabulous!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, great place for dinner Agavegirl.  Thanks for checking in, and hope you are having a blast in the parks.

Pasta for dinner. Easy, and with a rainy day, and long day, car was not finished until after 4, so a busy ride home, meant fast and easy meal was the choice. Plus, meatballs that were picked up while waiting.

At least car feels better again, even if wallet is lighter.

Rainy week, but at least in the 60’s, and poor trick or treat kids may have to have ️ at the ready.  At least forecast says wet is the word of the week.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey, MonyK, have a nice evening too.  Was typing at the same time.  

Eh, house feels cool, so time for tea, as did not get it early today.  And maybe get into the Halloween  candy.


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn said:


> It should at least be Friday eve - long week already.
> Chicken pot pie tonight (well filling done in instant pot, and used biscuits instead of crust). COld wet and rainy. Don't think chickens came out at all today-were huddled together in protected area of run-had to get the plastic up on sides of run in dark last night. Hoping that rain/snow mix does NOT materialize tomorrow. Halloween will be balmy 29 degrees(F) around TnT time.
> Ah sue-sorry for your mom! Saw your NY pics, glad you got to find the silver lining.
> And the good stuff is the stuff with psuedoephedrine in it-here in the States you have to get from pharmacist and sign for it. The NP added a steroid dose today, and also recommended Flonase for a week to see if we can get my immune system to back the heck down from whatever is irritiating it. If the zombie virus ever happened I'm not sure i'd die fastest or become a superhuman with the way my immune system over reacts at times!
> Very nice. Never go wrong with jewelry.
> 
> And I lost my train of thought LOL. Think it's shower time and bed.
> Hope all the SANS peeps are doing fabulous!


Thanks, I’ll ask pharmacist tomorrow. Chickens were probably hiding cause they knew what you were cooking!


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> Just a quick check in from The Darkside.  Sorry for your loss Sue.
> 
> Anyways... No HHN until tomorrow and no Hagrid’s this trip at all.  Hours are reduced and waits are prohibitive.
> 
> Look for reports later.  Agave signing out on the way to Bice for dinner.



Hey Wendy........

Hope you have a blast at HHN!!! Will look forward to your updates, this trip has been long overdue! Shame you’re not getting on Hagrid’s ride......next time!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Ain't that true, Schumi.  Was at the store yesterday, and all the Halloween stuff was pushed into a tiny corner, and bare shelves, with what you know, will have Christmas stuff on them shortly. Same with the Thanksgiving stuff, if you can even find some of it now.  And you know it's not summer anymore, when hard to find a short sleeved shirt, and lots of dark colored or darker shaded clothes.  Lots of cold weather acccessories are out now.  Though with the Christmas stuff, you'll also see a small display of cruise wear.  Yep, many a snow bird in our area.  Including for a week, a winter cruising trip for us.  Nothing like escaping the cold, when you get the chance.

And ooh, a busier commute.  Yep, that means a Wednesday is here.  Hello all!  Oh yes, camel cannot forget this hump of a day:

 Yep, in the Halloween spirit. Well, this one certainly is:    - so just think, getting over the hump of today, will be double the fun, first Halloween, then Friday.  Whoooooooot!




And, did you know, the night before Halloween is   No?  Hope no toilet paper or other funny stuff happens in your neighborhood.  (Hopefully not mine, and they'd have to do it in a steady rain.)

Yeah, a wet commute, and rain to be showering today, with heavy downpours in the evening hours.  At least the wet means we are warmer than average.  68 is the high.  But no matter, seasonal weather will resume, when a cold front arrives just in time, to make the weekend highs around 50 degrees, and windy.  Still may go to the Zoo, as it's the one week-end they open parts to members that are usually not open.  Hey, at least they have heat in all their buildings.  Hmm, maybe I can convince older one to go with me. Ah, that's days away.

Have a wonderful Wednesday to you all, and hope this finds those not feeling well, better feeling today.  That goes to MonyK, Mac, and any other homie I forgot to include.  Mummy healing dust sent.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, the Christmas stuff is already in our stores and has been for a few weeks....but, yes, from tomorrow, it`ll be fully blown as our Halloween rows aren't huge over here…....it`s just not as big a thing sadly. 

I`m preparing for Christmas songs on from then......I do love Christmas songs of course I do, but not yet.........

I see IOA had their first decorations put up day before yesterday......

Now I`m hearing Here comes Santa Claus in my head......

Time for lunch...….hope you don't get too wet Lynne...….


----------



## Disxuni

Good morning, homies!

Me waiting for Halloween and this weekend:


----------



## Charade67

Bored at work today. Today is a gray and gloomy day. I really wanted to stay home and sleep, but I don’t get paid if I do that. 
We are supposed to have rain tomorrow night. Poor, soggy little trick-or-treaters. Last year we only had 5 kids come to our house. This year we are going to be whatever the Halloween equivalent of Scrooge is and just not participate. Dh wants to go see the new Maleficent movie tomorrow night. I don’t really care to see it, but will probably go anyway. 

One of the therapists just gave me something to do, so I will be back later. 

Does anyone know how Mac is doing?


----------



## Disxuni

Charade67 said:


> Does anyone know how Mac is doing?



She's slowly getting better. Resting a lot. She can't wait to give out candy for Halloween (and save a little for herself ). 

From time to time I also notice she posts, or likes others posts when she has the energy to do so. So, it's nice to see that. She may, or may not see this, so hi Mac!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

Rainy and cooler here. Temps supposed to drop  in the 40’s tomorrow then really cool off at night. Supposed to rain tomorrow too. Not to fun for the Trick or Treaters.

I got up early this morning and went to stores to pick up things for Halloween Party tomorrow. Now I’am sleepy and thinking about a nap.

Lynne and Schumi the Halloween decorations and costumes have been bought up around here and Christmas is out at the stores.



Sue M said:


> Good morning all. I’m back. I‘ve been in NY for my moms funeral. Has been a difficult time, the reason I haven’t been around. We got back home yesterday. Totally exhausted.



Sue, my sincere condolences to you dear lady 




Charade67 said:


> On a happier note, dh suggested that we get B some sort of baptism gift. My first thought was a new Bible, but she just got one a few months ago. I started looking around online and finally settled on this:



Beautiful necklace for B’s baptism gift.


----------



## Sue M

agavegirl1 said:


> Just a quick check in from The Darkside.  Sorry for your loss Sue.
> 
> Anyways... No HHN until tomorrow and no Hagrid’s this trip at all.  Hours are reduced and waits are prohibitive.
> 
> Look for reports later.  Agave signing out on the way to Bice for dinner.


thankyou. We had good luck with Hagrids doing rope drop. We got to gates 45-60 min before park opening. Rode 2 days. It’s amazing. 



Lynne G said:


> Ooh, great place for dinner Agavegirl.  Thanks for checking in, and hope you are having a blast in the parks.
> 
> Pasta for dinner. Easy, and with a rainy day, and long day, car was not finished until after 4, so a busy ride home, meant fast and easy meal was the choice. Plus, meatballs that were picked up while waiting.
> 
> At least car feels better again, even if wallet is lighter.
> 
> Rainy week, but at least in the 60’s, and poor trick or treat kids may have to have  at the ready.  At least forecast says wet is the word of the week.


We had pasta too. I made a big pot of Bolognese sauce a week before I left for NY and froze. 
I couldn’t believe how warm it was in NY while we were there. Seems it was warmer than usual. And we’re having a cooler than usual fall. 50’s here. But sunny. I stayed at my brothers house. He is down the block from a pretty Beach we enjoyed walks along. Something about being by the water I find so healing.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Bored at work today. Today is a gray and gloomy day. I really wanted to stay home and sleep, but I don’t get paid if I do that.
> We are supposed to have rain tomorrow night. Poor, soggy little trick-or-treaters. Last year we only had 5 kids come to our house. This year we are going to be whatever the Halloween equivalent of Scrooge is and just not participate. Dh wants to go see the new Maleficent movie tomorrow night. I don’t really care to see it, but will probably go anyway.
> 
> One of the therapists just gave me something to do, so I will be back later.
> 
> Does anyone know how Mac is doing?


We live on a dark lane, on a hillside so most of the driveways are dark, long and steep downhills. Ours is the first house so most accessible but no one bothers coming down here. My only trick or treaters were my daughters friends when they were that age. I hope our neighbours across the way will come over with their little ones.  I stopped putting up decorations years ago after my daughters stopped trick or treating.

I may go see Malificent next week. Hydro is cutting our power in the area due to work on equipment.  Good day to go see a movie.

I got a PM from Mac about my mom, so she is watching.  Thanks Mac <3.

@Robo56 thanks.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, yes, 5 kids isn’t a lot......hope you enjoy the picture. 

Nice pic Sue.......

Hey Robo........hope you have a fun Halloween party tomorrow night! No rain here but we don’t have direct neighbours where we are now, so no trick or treaters except ones we know are coming and make sure gates are open......but volunteering at the village hall tomorrow morning for the village Halloween party.....I have a load of candy to take to that and making  horror cupcakes tonight.....well, not too horror like!



And as I type I see the first real Christmas ad on tv....right on cue......

Had some lovely Sea Bass tonight.....just the two of us, Kyle isn’t fond of that fish, so easy to have when he’s not in. He’s out tomorrow night too, so may make a curry or lasagne for us.

And down to 29 days till we’re off again........


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  29 days for Schumi!  And I think I'd be okay if Kyle came to eat.  I am not a fish eating fan either.  In fact, I am not fond of the smell of fish cooking.

Well, where I live, there is not continuous pavement,, so mostly is only the kids from my street's cul d sac.  We average about a dozen, only seen 20 one time.  But with the rain, I'm thinking just the neighbor kids.  And for the first time in forever, decided not to carve a pumpkin.  With all this rain, would be hard to light it up anyway.  

Dreary looking, gray day.  Tea and sweater, as office feels cool.  Umbrella ready for the dash to the car.  And from the sounds from my window, the roads are nicely wet, wet sounding.  

Have a lovely evening.  Asked older one what he wanted for dinner.  No response of a suggestion.  Thinking maybe chicken.  Think I have some gravy, so maybe I'll whip up some mashed taters to go with the chicken.  Ah, we both get home at about the same time, so decisions then.  Almost feel like pizza.  Hmmmmm.


----------



## schumigirl

No fish smell here Lynne.......if fish smells fishy before it’s cooked, it gets trashed. Fish shouldn’t smell fishy, yes, that wouldn‘t be nice......Sea Bass is incredibly mild too.

Oh go for pizza......it’s a mid week celebration.......any excuse!

May have pizza this weekend..........


----------



## Pumpkin1172

just doing a quick stop in!

@Sue M   I'm sorry to hear about your mom.  I had thought of you last week and had wondered.  It is never easy...even if she had Alzheimers.  I'm glad you got to see lots of family, even though the reason to see them is not great.  

@schumigirl  Your weather looks crisp in the picture of you and Tom! And I could still see leaves on your trees...I must admit that made me a little jealous to see.  I do love to see trees full of leaves...not just brown dead looking things.  Your meals just sound so delightful, and make me drool just a little lol

Robo...getting ready for the little trick or treaters is always fun.  We are ready...this is the first year in probably 25 yrs we don't have anyone out getting candy.  But we are stocked up...with everyones favorites...we have MORE than enough..since we only get around 30-40 kids.  So now starts the season of mom picking up stray candy wrappers   it drives me bonkers.  Especially since I really don't eat much of it.  

@Charade67  That necklace is beautiful.  I'm sure she will love it!

We are still plugging along here.  Had a rather cold night/morning...it was -4F or -20C  the other morning   It has warmed up to above freezing again...but ugh.  Full blown winter will be hitting us early next week.  I better just pull up my big girl underwares and suck it up lol.  It just doesn't make me very happy.

We are ready for the little trick or treaters to arrive.  The boys put up our blow up /moving figures.  They will be handing out the candy.  I've made the baggies for all of them so it's just easy to put into their bags.  I have peanut and non peanut treats for those who can't have peanuts.  

Went with the older DS to the dr today.   We finally got the phone call we were waiting for, so he could have his followup surgery.  That is now scheduled for Nov 15.  It's just a day surgery procedure...and won't be anything like the previous recovery time.  He had a bar inserted in his chest to fix his deformed ribcage...his breastbone wasn't growing with the rest of his rib cage and was that was putting stress and pressure on this lungs and heart.  So they insterted a bar and basically stretched ( because until they are adults the bones and spongy ) his breastbone and last couple of ribs to form his chest better.  VERY painful surgery...one of the top 5 most painful surgeries you can have.  It was a long recovery...but he feels so much better...is able to do sports now...and just feels better on how he looks.  He had a sizeable hallow in his chest before...now he looks just like everyone else.  So now it's time for the bar to come out as his bones have solidified and won't move anymore. 

Well...I found a few things I can work on this afternoon...so I better get working on that.  Have a great day everyone.  And Mac....if your reading...keep getting better


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> just doing a quick stop in!
> 
> @Sue M   I'm sorry to hear about your mom.  I had thought of you last week and had wondered.  It is never easy...even if she had Alzheimers.  I'm glad you got to see lots of family, even though the reason to see them is not great.
> 
> @schumigirl  Your weather looks crisp in the picture of you and Tom! And I could still see leaves on your trees...I must admit that made me a little jealous to see.  I do love to see trees full of leaves...not just brown dead looking things.  Your meals just sound so delightful, and make me drool just a little lol
> 
> Robo...getting ready for the little trick or treaters is always fun.  We are ready...this is the first year in probably 25 yrs we don't have anyone out getting candy.  But we are stocked up...with everyones favorites...we have MORE than enough..since we only get around 30-40 kids.  So now starts the season of mom picking up stray candy wrappers   it drives me bonkers.  Especially since I really don't eat much of it.
> 
> @Charade67  That necklace is beautiful.  I'm sure she will love it!
> 
> We are still plugging along here.  Had a rather cold night/morning...it was -4F or -20C  the other morning   It has warmed up to above freezing again...but ugh.  Full blown winter will be hitting us early next week.  I better just pull up my big girl underwares and suck it up lol.  It just doesn't make me very happy.
> 
> We are ready for the little trick or treaters to arrive.  The boys put up our blow up /moving figures.  They will be handing out the candy.  I've made the baggies for all of them so it's just easy to put into their bags.  I have peanut and non peanut treats for those who can't have peanuts.
> 
> Went with the older DS to the dr today.   We finally got the phone call we were waiting for, so he could have his followup surgery.  That is now scheduled for Nov 15.  It's just a day surgery procedure...and won't be anything like the previous recovery time.  He had a bar inserted in his chest to fix his deformed ribcage...his breastbone wasn't growing with the rest of his rib cage and was that was putting stress and pressure on this lungs and heart.  So they insterted a bar and basically stretched ( because until they are adults the bones and spongy ) his breastbone and last couple of ribs to form his chest better.  VERY painful surgery...one of the top 5 most painful surgeries you can have.  It was a long recovery...but he feels so much better...is able to do sports now...and just feels better on how he looks.  He had a sizeable hallow in his chest before...now he looks just like everyone else.  So now it's time for the bar to come out as his bones have solidified and won't move anymore.
> 
> Well...I found a few things I can work on this afternoon...so I better get working on that.  Have a great day everyone.  And Mac....if your reading...keep getting better



Oh my goodness, that is quite a surgery to go through at such a young age! Good wishes for his procedure next month! It’s never easy to see them go through anything like that. Kyle had back surgery at 18, that was a 5 hour surgery....thankfully he recovered quickly and completely as young people do and it was a brilliant neurosurgeon that performed the surgery, but at the time....it was awful.

We have lots of evergreen conifer type trees over here in the woods......and yes, they do look pretty especially once the other trees are completely barren!! Some of our trees are still clinging on to some leaves.....but, won’t be long till they’re completely bare.

Oh that is cold!! We’re not as bad.......tonight it’s 5c, right now, but feels like 2c apparently. That’s 40F down to 34F! Will freeze during the night I’m sure.



We had booked and paid for our flights for our trip next May with Thomas Cook......so with them going bust, we claimed the money back from CC company......and they paid it back today!! Didn’t take too long.

I‘m just glad we got rebooked for the same dates with VA, although wouldn’t have been a problem changing the hotel dates. And we got decent seats with them too......

Just finished baking more cupcakes for tomorrow in the village hall......I did try scary minions.....but they were a little too scary .......so scraped it all off them and started again........now they just look a little vacant! Not so scary.......in a certain light!

Now to try not eat any!


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, nothing like scaring the kids enough they would not eat the cupcakes.  I am sure you will find just the right icings decor on them, Schumi.  

Ended up with the product of a chicken. Chopped up some red pepper, added some cheese, and well scrambled eggs was the dinner. Older one made himself a toasted egg sandwich. Me, just on the plate. Sliced an orange and was a nice fresh one.

Just screen watching. And older one is playing with his online friends. Some shoot em up game they are yapping along while playing. Time for me to be in another room.

Pumpkin, that is so scary about your son’s condition and upcoming surgery.  I hope the removal of that bar goes exceedingly well.  Will say prayers he recovers perfectly, and quickly.  

Schumi, nice you got your travel money back quickly enough, and rebooked with almost as good as you had planned this coming Spring.

Ah, if ever a time for an evening tea.  Cool feeling in the house.  And still raining outside.  Soggy day, our Wednesday.


----------



## macraven

Just a quick drop in to say hey to all and thanks for the prayers and thoughts 

Still recovering and I’m sure I’ll be fine in the coming weeks 

If you ever are diagnosed with Ecoli, don’t put off treatment 

Surgery for Ecoli damage repair is not a picnic

Hope all have a fun Halloween 
and no one has their trees tp’ed this year
(Do kids still do that prank anymore)


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Hehe, nothing like scaring the kids enough they would not eat the cupcakes.  I am sure you will find just the right icings decor on them, Schumi.
> 
> Ended up with the product of a chicken. Chopped up some red pepper, added some cheese, and well scrambled eggs was the dinner. Older one made himself a toasted egg sandwich. Me, just on the plate. Sliced an orange and was a nice fresh one.
> 
> Just screen watching. And older one is playing with his online friends. Some shoot em up game they are yapping along while playing. Time for me to be in another room.
> 
> Pumpkin, that is so scary about your son’s condition and upcoming surgery.  I hope the removal of that bar goes exceedingly well.  Will say prayers he recovers perfectly, and quickly.
> 
> Schumi, nice you got your travel money back quickly enough, and rebooked with almost as good as you had planned this coming Spring.
> 
> Ah, if ever a time for an evening tea.  Cool feeling in the house.  And still raining outside.  Soggy day, our Wednesday.



sometimes snack dinners are good Lynne.......I only eat egg whites now, when I eat eggs as eggs if that makes sense......didn‘t think I’d like it but surprisingly I do.

Yes, seats we have are better with Virgin so I guess we’re lucky there, and I know lots of folks are still waiting on refunds from their CC, and I read one woman say she can’t rebook until she gets her refund. We didn’t hang around, our new flights were booked as soon as we knew TC had gone under.......more than we expected to pay to be honest......but we wanted to be booked. 



macraven said:


> Just a quick drop in to say hey to all and thanks for the prayers and thoughts
> 
> Still recovering and I’m sure I’ll be fine in the coming weeks
> 
> If you ever are diagnosed with Ecoli, don’t put off treatment
> 
> Surgery for Ecoli damage repair is not a picnic
> 
> Hope all have a fun Halloween
> and no one has their trees tp’ed this year
> (Do kids still do that prank anymore)




Glad to see you back mac......and hope your health continues to improve. I can’t even imagine how painful that must have been. I’m sure you’re getting plenty of rest and recuperation at home......and I’m sure you’re being spoiled by Mr mac!

Mischief night isn’t really a thing over here.....I know some kids in certain areas use it as an excuse to vandalise, never seen that where we‘ve lived thankfully, but it usually makes the papers in some areas.



It is cold this morning! Frosty and just around zero (c) 

Cupcakes for Halloween party are now respectable and not too scary for the little ones.....they’re not brilliant either I have to say! But made a few things to go alongside them.

I think there’s around 20 kids coming. Shame it‘s not in the evening, but this was when most could volunteer. And I think some wanted to take their own kids trick or treating.....understandable.

Have a great Thursday and Happy Halloween........


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## macraven

Today is the biggest event of the year for @keishashadow 
She lives and breathes oct 31 every year since she loves it and decorates her yard in full fashion for it 

Next year we need to get the bus going and loaded up and take a run to see her well known Halloween yard display

You will love it and probably plan future vacations just to see how she decorates it up in a fun way 

Her given name has always been Janet Halloween I love it ! 

(Just teasing)


----------



## schumigirl

Yes, I`d love to see Janet`s decorations for Halloween.....love it!!!

We aren't so good over here....my contribution to Halloween decorations are a pumpkin carved at the front doors, two Halloween themed candle holders....and a lovely spider that has been living near our garage doors has made a wonderful rather large web that stretches all the way along the garage doors...….lol....looks amazing!!! 

The UK haven`t quite got the same enthusiasm as America for Halloween. 

Some do try though.......



Time to head out......busy morning with the munchkins all dressed up for their little party.......there may be wine involved with lunch today!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh Halloween and with a very soggy, dodging puddles on the road, with ooh that looks deep, and some puddle avoiding as walked to office door.  Rainy and foggy too.  But hey, 62 at 5:15 am.  And not to let the day of Halloween go out with a bang, severe weather, thunderstorms with damaging winds, and chance of a tornado thrown in there too.  Where I live, that fun will start around 9:39, 10pm.  Ah, nothing like being lulled to sleep with a downpour, lightning, and wind whipping around the house.  But as every storm, the cold weather wins, and down to seasonable 50 is the Friday high.  Guess fitting for the first day of November.

Mac, glad to hear from you. Continue to heal, and lots of healing mummy dust sent with my prayers and good thoughts.

Time for some sneaky fun, seems some candy will appear on desks soon.  

Later homies!


----------



## Charade67

A very quick good morning. It is supposed to rain all day today. Thankfully there are several places in town that are offering indoor Halloween activities. 

I am interested to see if any of our clients dress up today. We usually get 2 or 3 that do. 

Mac, good to see a post from you. Continued well wishes to you.


----------



## Disxuni

Good morning, homies! It's Halloween! Hope all those that are healing, or sick hope you feel better soon and try to have a good Halloween! Those that are well, continue to be well and rock this Halloween!


----------



## Lynne G

oh yes it is Halloween.  My office is casual today, oh and a costume or two seem already.  Plus, more candy and ooh soft pretzel nubs with cheese to dip them in.  Ooh, and pizza being ordered for lunch.  Yeah, men in my house will have to figure out what for dinner.  I will be rolling into the car for them home commute.


----------



## pattyw

Hi all!! Happy Halloween!!

Been MIA for a while here again! Been so so busy!!  

We just returned from Florida.  Took my mom and visited with my niece and family in Orlando and then went to visit with Kyle and Erin in Ft. Lauderdale. The weather was heavenly! Upper 80s and sunny! My son has turned into a true Southerner! Complaining about the heat! It's been above average temps for this time of the year.  He wants it to cool down!

Hope everyone is well! I can't wait to catch up with you guys!!


----------



## Disxuni

@Lynne G Love the ears! Last year, I did my Nightmare Before Christmas ones while I was still in the office and a shirt to go with it. Also, a lot of good eats it sounds like. I wish I was there! 

Also, @pattyw glad to hear you had an amazing time in Florida and got to move around to a few places. I'm right there with your son! I can't wait for it to finally cool down. Luckily, this weekend when I go to Cabana it'll be not as insanely hot and the low is in the 60's, so I'd imagine in the early morning and late evening it'll be even more comfortable.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ooh Halloween and with a very soggy, dodging puddles on the road, with ooh that looks deep, and some puddle avoiding as walked to office door.  Rainy and foggy too.  But hey, 62 at 5:15 am.  And not to let the day of Halloween go out with a bang, severe weather, thunderstorms with damaging winds, and chance of a tornado thrown in there too.  Where I live, that fun will start around 9:39, 10pm.  Ah, nothing like being lulled to sleep with a downpour, lightning, and wind whipping around the house.  But as every storm, the cold weather wins, and down to seasonable 50 is the Friday high.  Guess fitting for the first day of November.
> 
> Mac, glad to hear from you. Continue to heal, and lots of healing mummy dust sent with my prayers and good thoughts.
> 
> Time for some sneaky fun, seems some candy will appear on desks soon.
> 
> Later homies!





Lynne G said:


> View attachment 449040
> 
> oh yes it is Halloween.  My office is casual today, oh and a costume or two seem already.  Plus, more candy and ooh soft pretzel nubs with cheese to dip them in.  Ooh, and pizza being ordered for lunch.  Yeah, men in my house will have to figure out what for dinner.  I will be rolling into the car for them home commute.



Hope your weather isn't too bad Lynne....that sounds dreadful! And hope no tornado for you......nice picture too!!! Have a good one and enjoy that pizza......



The kiddies Halloween party went fabulously!!! Kids had fun, costumes were amazing and all food was enjoyed! Even my rather oddly faced cupcakes were gone by the end. 

I forgot how loud kids can be...….but it was a lot of fun! We all made sure they all left with lots of candy and told parents we weren`t responsible for any dental work required from eating it all......lol.....

Making curry for Tom and I tonight, Kyle is out to dinner with work colleagues then going bowling.....so, just the two of us again. 

Happy Halloween......


----------



## pattyw

Disxuni said:


> I can't wait for it to finally cool down. Luckily, this weekend when I go to Cabana it'll be not as insanely hot and the low is in the 60's, so I'd imagine in the early morning and late evening it'll be even more comfortable.



Yes- we wished the weather was a little cooler- it was summer hot and humid! But today at home it's 50 and rain- ick!  So I can NEVER complain about hot weather! Glad the weather is looking a little cooler for you this weekend! Enjoy!! 




schumigirl said:


> The kiddies Halloween party went fabulously!!! Kids had fun, costumes were amazing and all food was enjoyed! Even my rather oddly faced cupcakes were gone by the end.



Sounds fun! Great way to celebrate!!

Having lunch- just a sandwich today! Early day- have to take Mom to the bank and hair salon and get home for the trick or treaters!
Have a great afternoon all!!


----------



## larissawbb

Happy Halloween Everyone! Two more weeks to go for me and I’ll be back at Universal! No trick or treat here because we are in for nasty weather. It’s been postponed until Saturday. We are going to watch Charlie Brown and eat the candy that would have been handed out.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Halloween Sista’s



Taking break from the Halloween Party Preparations to check in.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Robo...getting ready for the little trick or treaters is always fun. We are ready...this is the first year in probably 25 yrs we don't have anyone out getting candy. But we are stocked up...with everyones favorites...we have MORE than enough..since we only get around 30-40 kids. So now starts the season of mom picking up stray candy wrappers  it drives me bonkers. Especially since I really don't eat much of it.



I’am ready for the kiddos too. It’s usually feast or famine on how many children will be Trick to Treating. The weather here has turned pretty cold today with high of only 38 for this late afternoon. Those that show up will be given lots of treats.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Went with the older DS to the dr today. We finally got the phone call we were waiting for, so he could have his followup surgery. That is now scheduled for Nov 15. It's just a day surgery procedure...and won't be anything like the previous recovery time.



Lots of good thoughts and prayers being sent for your son on his upcoming surgery.




macraven said:


> Still recovering and I’m sure I’ll be fine in the coming weeks



Mac hope your recovery goes well and you get better with each passing day. Mummy dust being sent your way.



Lynne G said:


> oh yes it is Halloween. My office is casual today, oh and a costume or two seem already. Plus, more candy and ooh soft pretzel nubs with cheese to dip them in. Ooh, an



Love the Maleficent ears.




pattyw said:


> Hope everyone is well! I can't wait to catch up with you guys!!



 Patty good to see you post.




schumigirl said:


> The kiddies Halloween party went fabulously!!! Kids had fun, costumes were amazing and all food was enjoyed! Even my rather oddly faced cupcakes were gone by the end.



Sounds like the party was a hit with the littles and the bake goods were yummy. The parents will be peeling the littles off the ceiling later from all the sugar....LOL

HAPPY HALLOWEEN Sans family


----------



## keishashadow

one of my favorite days of the year has damper on it with the heavy rains & wind here.  need to scale everything back boo (hoo).  GD’s town’s ToT rescheduled for weekend, she has a sports banquet.  At least she can come here & get her candy on in our town.   Regardless, need to put out that jack-o-lantern & light the candle...or else!



Sue M said:


> Good morning all. I’m back.  I‘ve been in NY for my moms funeral. Has been a difficult time, the reason I haven’t been around.  We got back home yesterday.  Totally exhausted. Oldest is sick.  So @Monykalyn whats the name of the good stuff?  She needs a good cold med. although we may not get it here.
> 
> @Lynne G  and @Disxuni  great photos.
> 
> 50 & sunny here, but think I’m just going to veg out.   I‘m exhausted  and woke up with vague sore throat feeling,  hope I’m not getting ill too.


Hugs sent your way.


macraven said:


> Just a quick drop in to say hey to all and thanks for the prayers and thoughts
> 
> Still recovering and I’m sure I’ll be fine in the coming weeks
> 
> If you ever are diagnosed with Ecoli, don’t put off treatment
> 
> Surgery for Ecoli damage repair is not a picnic
> 
> Hope all have a fun Halloween
> and no one has their trees tp’ed this year
> (Do kids still do that prank anymore)


They save it for senior night at local high school for members of sports teams/cheerleaders.  Pretty sure I still have some TP way up in the branches from youngest DS lol.

So kind of you to associate me with Halloween!  I did put on a big crockpot of walking taco meat.  All are welcome to swim upstream to join us lol

Nice to see you post here, slow & steady wins the race!



pattyw said:


> Hi all!! Happy Halloween!!
> 
> Been MIA for a while here again! Been so so busy!!
> 
> We just returned from Florida.  Took my mom and visited with my niece and family in Orlando and then went to visit with Kyle and Erin in Ft. Lauderdale. The weather was heavenly! Upper 80s and sunny! My son has turned into a true Southerner! Complaining about the heat! It's been above average temps for this time of the year.  He wants it to cool down!
> 
> Hope everyone is well! I can't wait to catch up with you guys!!


Wow, your 2nd trip since mid Sept!  Luckily you  & your Mom, I’m sure she appreciates being able to visit family.


----------



## Disxuni

Man, it seems a lot of people have horrible luck with the weather today. I hope you guys still make the best of this holiday. It sounds like you guys have plan B's which is nice. And @larissawbb is coming back soon. That's awesome!


----------



## schumigirl

Seems like the weather is affecting a lot of folks Halloween.......

Larissawbb.......not long till your trip now!!  

Robbie, yes, those kids will be sky high tonight......lol.....not our problem now......hope you get lots of visitors.....


Janet.......walking taco meat???? Love the Sam gif........good movie to watch tonight. Enjoy it!



The Shining and original Halloween movie tonight for us.........enjoyed our hot chicken curry tonight......made sweet coconut rice to go with it. I did keep two cupcakes back for us, so enjoyed that with a cup of tea.

Time for some All work and no play makes Jack a Dull boy.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ack. 74 out and breezy.
Came home with a 36 pound pumpkin.  Contest to see if guess weight.  Said 35.  Winner, winner, and you get to take it down the 3 flights of stairs.  Heavy.


Not even going to carve him.  Would have taken me hours just to clean him out.

So happy Schumi’s party went so well.

So happy Patty had family time in FLA.

So happy Robo is party ready.

So happy Keisha’s happy, even with the wicked wind and rain I will be getting just after you.  Stay safe, and boo to having to scale back.  Cute costume. Yum. 

And a woot! For Larissa for another trip to the Dark Side.


----------



## Charade67

We are currently under a tornado watch.


----------



## Disxuni

Stay safe, @Charade67!


----------



## macraven

Charade
Don’t watch the movie Twister.....
Just saying..


----------



## macraven

Back home from surgeons office check up
Allowed to drive locally now but some restrictions still in place

Won’t be released for another 6 weeks from
her care
Still being monitored 
Code word for blood draws ....lol

I call this progress 
Woot!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Back home from surgeons office check up
> Allowed to drive locally now but some restrictions still in place
> 
> Won’t be released for another 6 weeks from
> her care
> Still being monitored
> Code word for blood draws ....lol
> 
> I call this progress
> Woot!



Glad to hear you’re doing well......although booo to the blood draws! I know how much you love them......not.

Being able to drive yourself is always good.......


Charade......absolutely, don’t watch Twister!!



I forgot how good The Shining is.........


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, stay safe!  

Bit of rain, still windy and balmy. BK for early dinner. Crowded , as I think many are eating early to let kids trick or treat early, and hope rain stops when the kids start.

Mac, glad to hear you can drive some.  Yeah, not a fan of blood draws either.  Hope you are continuing to get better.


----------



## Lynne G

Candy?


----------



## Charade67

I’ll take the Reese’s.


----------



## Sue M

@macraven good to heat your on the mend.  Great bus idea!

@Charade67 stay safe please.  Those are scary things.
@Lynne G  nice looking pumpkin!  Hope your weather improves. 
@keishashadow thanks for your thoughts.
@Robo56 brrrr, will be a cold night for the kids!
@pattyw nice you got more Florida time!  Did you check out my little hotel in Deerfield Beach?

Lovely Halloween gifs people!  Well done.  I didn’t do much today, just some errands. I bought some Halloween candy a few days ago that we like, lol. We never get anyone so may as well get stuff we like. The mix with KitKat, Aero, Coffee Crisp, and Smarties.  But our Smarties are different from the US.  My friend in Cali showed me the US Smarties. Ours are similar to M&Ms but different colour shells over the chocolat.  I’ve already ate most of the KitKats, lol.  

Since we don’t get trick or treaters I don’t get a pumpkin or decorate anymore. When we did get some kids back in the day when ours were that age too, I did decorate. Our front patio lends itself well for decorating. 
Halloween has always been fun in our area, and at 8:00 the community association puts on a great fireworks show in the Elementary School Field. So it was an understanding that signified the end of trick or treating.

Tomorrow I may think about unpacking


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Candy?
> 
> View attachment 449238


Ooooo I see KitKats!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, and only candy left was one Reese’s, and some KitKats.  Closed up the house around 8.  Now under covers.  Cool feeling house.  And Reese’s is gone. (Felt sorry for it. not, LOL)

Think this is the most kids we have had in quite a few years. Including the last one, the cutest little girl who took off her Minnie Mouse outfit as she came up the driveway. I bet she was maybe 2, or more like an 18 month. Her dad was nice, and held her hand as she held out her other hand reaching for the candy. Even had a dog treat for my neighbor who came with her dog to say Happy Halloween.

Ah, fire truck just went by. Hope all are okay.

Hope Robo had a fun party.



May it be a very restful one.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> We aren't so good over here....my contribution to Halloween decorations are a pumpkin carved at the front doors, two Halloween themed candle holders....and a lovely spider that has been living near our garage doors has made a wonderful rather large web that stretches all the way along the garage doors...….lol....looks amazing!!!



We don't much either this year.  I missed all the good stuff at the dollar store...and with the boys just being busy with school and work...There really is not much time to decorate.  We did get the blowup halloween thingy for the front yard.  But that's about it this year.  But isn't it fun to do some decorating...and see the little ones in costumes. 


Lynne G said:


> Ooh Halloween and with a very soggy, dodging puddles on the road, with ooh that looks deep, and some puddle avoiding as walked to office door. Rainy and foggy too. But hey, 62 at 5:15 am. And not to let the day of Halloween go out with a bang, severe weather, thunderstorms with damaging winds, and chance of a tornado thrown in there too. Where I live, that fun will start around 9:39, 10pm. Ah, nothing like being lulled to sleep with a downpour, lightning, and wind whipping around the house. But as every storm, the cold weather wins, and down to seasonable 50 is the Friday high. Guess fitting for the first day of November.


Your morning commute does NOT sound like fun.  I love those Malificant ears!!!!  I totally would wear those at work 



pattyw said:


> We just returned from Florida.  Took my mom and visited with my niece and family in Orlando and then went to visit with Kyle and Erin in Ft. Lauderdale. The weather was heavenly! Upper 80s and sunny! My son has turned into a true Southerner! Complaining about the heat! It's been above average temps for this time of the year. He wants it to cool down!



It's great you got to see your son again...and soak up some warmth too. 



Disxuni said:


> Also, @pattyw glad to hear you had an amazing time in Florida and got to move around to a few places. I'm right there with your son! I can't wait for it to finally cool down. Luckily, this weekend when I go to Cabana it'll be not as insanely hot and the low is in the 60's, so I'd imagine in the early morning and late evening it'll be even more comfortable.


I believe that the heat would be tiring after awhile...just like the cold gets exhausting having to deal with. I know I would rather deal with the heat than the cold.  I find t easier to cool down...than to warm up when your cold to the bones and nothing warms you up. 

@Charade67   I hope your safe and that no tornado touched down anywhere.  What a way to ruin a Halloween. 

@macraven  I'm glad your update form the Dr.  I hope you continue to get better.

@Sue M Have fun unpacking.  That is always a sad day.  

We have lucked out with the weather.  It is a beautiful evening...with no snow or rain.  THAT doesn't happen very often here.  We have not had as many little ones this year...so I have been generous with the treats.  We don't need that many extra treats laying around lol.  

I hope everyone had a great halloween and enjoyed all the decorations and little kiddies in their cute costumes. 

I'm going to watch the new Grey's Anatomy with a cesear for all the hard work of handing out candy lol and enjoy having the remote while the hubby is out curling a late game tonight.


----------



## Charade67

I haven't seen any reports of any tornado sightings, so I think we are in the clear. The rain has stopped, but it is still very windy.

We made the mistake of going to a movie tonight. Our movie theater is at the mall. We forgot about mall trick or treating. Way too many people. 

I am ready for some sleep. Can't believe it's November tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

Sat up so I could send this out for Disxuni

Happy November 1  bd wishes to you homie!

Hope you have a fantastic day!



(I baked you a cardboard)


----------



## schumigirl

Yep....it`s November...……..

Cannot believe how quickly October disappeared......

And we have a birthday in November....... to you Disxuni....hope you have a lovely day........

Lynne.....you have some candy left!!! Well, you know you need to eat it.....it`s the law!!!! 

Pumpkin, when we used to live where we had neighbours, we always did some decorating for Halloween.....but where we are now, we have no close neighbours, so no Trick or Treaters unless my friends bring Grand Kids or similar..........but then we know they`re coming.....but it`s not as big a thing over here which is a shame. Some folks do try and do a good job, but they are quite unique.......

Oh my, I`m exactly the same......I prefer to deal with heat. When I`m chilled to the bone I cannot get warm for ages! Yes, give me heat anyday!!! 

Charade....glad you didn`t get a tornado....it`s weird to imagine that feeling when we hear of folks listening to tornado warnings going off!! The worst we have here is the foghorns going off in the bay for the ships when we get fog!! Not really the same........I can imagine the Mall being busy on Halloween........hope you enjoyed the movie though.....

mac.....continued good wishes for you.......hope you got to enjoy some trick or treaters visiting you last night.......



Yes, November is here which means I can say...…. we go back to Orlando this month!!!! Woohooo......although it is the end of the month, but still.......

I did put some toiletries in my suitcase yesterday.......so I guess I technically have started packing........maybe......

Got some friends coming round for a coffee/tea morning today.....some were busy in the afternoon or couldn`t make lunch out somewhere which is what we usually do, and it`s my turn to host......always nice to have a little get together. I did some extra baking yesterday so have some nice home made goodies to snack on......sweet and savoury. 










And now Halloween is over……...








Have a great Friday all........


----------



## Lynne G

Wow, what a storm last night, tornado warning and one touched down just west of the city, many a tree fell into a house, 120,000 places in my neighborhood are without power, including just up the street from me.  Thankfully, we did not loose power, but those winds sounded like they were going through the house, then a beating of powerful rain, sometime after midnight, final goodbye to the storm.  News giving reports of down wires, delays in travel, and some of the events that happened last night, including some rescues.  But all are fine, and just some with an even darker morning.

Stepped out the door, ooh bad hair day alert.  Big gust of wind.  Zipped up my jacket.  Quick enough, more traffic on a Friday, but less coming into my work.  Seems a big day for telework, or just taking off.  

Big Happy Birthday  to Dix.  Hope you enjoy CB this weekend.  Nice way to spend a birthday.

Well time for tea, and hope the left over candy bought in by my coworkers is some I like.

Happy November to each and every homie.


----------



## Lynne G

and yep,


----------



## Disxuni

Good morning, homies! It's Nightmare Before Christmas day (as I like to call it)!

 

I'm glad that everyone seems safe after the horrible weather and tornado watches / warnings some of you have! It's no good to have damage, or no power. It seems those here are good and well so far, but I hope those we do not know that have been affected with damage, or no power are physically safe.

Thanks for the birthday wishes so far. Also, @macraven, you should have been trying to sleep! I hope you're sleeping now at least, or at least got some sleep. I'll forgive you, because you got me a cake.

At least this last minute packing is no big deal when I do it later. Just a little bag for one day should be fine. However, I'm going to arrive early and take advantage of the resort as much as possible and City Walk, then going to take my time leaving the next day. Just because I have to check out doesn't mean I have to leave.

I was surprised by a present my mom's friend gave me. She makes me gifts and they are absolutely lovely, but I was surprised to find out in the little bag she made me was a Bradley Disney clock she had when she was a little girl growing up. I asked her if she was really sure she wanted to part with it, but she said she was sure. She sees me as an honorary grand daughter and believes I'll appreciate it more than her other children, or grandchildren. 

I hope customers are nice to me so I can stay in a good mood.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning and happy November.  How is it November already? B has a birthday on the 14th and I have no clue what to get her. The only things she has asked for is a Starbuck's gift card and to to to the tea room downtown. 

I just finished paying our  monthly bills. Ugh. Now I need to go make a payment on the dining set that we ordered. It's supposed to be ready in time for my birthday in December. 

Happy Birthday Disxuni!!


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, how about a Starbucks gift card and nice Starbucks mug, plus, the tea place, seems like a great gift.  

Oh I hear ya, the beginning of the month, will be paying bills this week-end.  Pay day is today.


----------



## Disxuni

Happy Early Birthday to her, @Charade67! I'll have to try to remember that again.

Starbucks gift card and tea room sounds not too pricey. Of course, I don't know how much the tea place is, but it sounds relatively modest.


----------



## schumigirl

I leave the bill paying to DH.....he`s got everything down pat......

Had a lovely coffee morning with friends.....and yes, it did spread into lunch. I know my friends well.....so we were well stocked up for a charcuterie style lunch, made up shrimp cocktails and some onion bread......it was very nice. There`s never any Brie left after they go though!!! 

Had a good chat and a giggle and one of them who was brought along with a friend, I don't know her that well......mentioned I needed my haircut....I only had my mid appointment just over two weeks ago.....guess I didn't get enough cut off......

Everyone else said it was fine...…..guess I really do know who my real friends are   

Chicken and shrimp alfredo tonight.......


----------



## Disxuni

schumigirl said:


> Chicken and shrimp alfredo tonight.......


----------



## Sue M

Glad Lynne and Charade were safe from storms.  
Schumi coffee/lunch sounds fun. But what an odd thing for someone to say, esp someone who barely knows you 
Mac continued wishes for healing.
Disxuni

Sunny day here, 46F here this morning, will get up to 52 by afternoon.  Promised older dd I’d go to Costco to see if their wallets were out. She needs a new one. Zipper on hers is going. Then will unpack. 
Tomorrow is the Fall/Christmas church bazaar. I promised I’d volunteer at the bake table. 
Can‘t believe it’s November already. I’m jealous of my friend and partner in crime that she’s going to WDW at the end of the month. It’s my fault I opted out. I went a couple of years ago with her. While it was great and we had a blast, and the decorations were amazing, it was just too close to Christmas for me. Returning home second week of Dec, was too much of a crunch for me to get ready for Christmas.
TGIF!


----------



## cam757

Happy November and All Saints Day!  

Had a fast and furious Halloween. I've been working so much lately I had not bought the first bit of candy to handout so I left work early to run pick up some from Walmart. It was crazy busy with people buying their kid's costumes 2 hours before trick or treating. And I thought I procrastinated.....came home with just enough time to carve the pumpkin and blow off the driveway and front porch. Had about 12 kids, which is average. 

Now, on to Thanksgiving. I can only do one holiday at a time. Although, I will decorate for Christmas much early than normal since we are leaving for our cruise the weekend after Thanksgiving. It will be nice to come home too. 

Working all weekend to prepare for Tuesday's election so relaxing today. 

Have a great weekend!

@Sue M, my deepest condolences on the loss of your mother. 

@mac, glad to see you posting again and are on the road to recovery.  Good news on your doctor visit. 

@Disxuni Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, confirmed EF2 tornado hit last nght, damaged houses, seeing pictures.  EEk, had touched down just west of me.  And two local schools closed, no power, so some happy kids enjoying an unplanned 3 day week-end.

Nice to help out Sue, seems a bit early to say Christmas Bazaar, but nice anyway.

Cam, I got about the same, I think around 14 or 15, there was one big group and I stopped counting the amount of bags I was shown.  Hehe, last minute shopper.  And even nicer, cruise right after the November holiday.  Yep, would be nice to see house decorated for Christmas when you come back in December. 

So happy a Friday is here.  Sun is out, wind is gusting 20 to 30 mph, but hey, a blue sky can also be seen.  Hello sun.  Jacket at the ready.

And why the office feels cool on the coolest day we have had in days, when it was warmer out, the office was way too warm.  Hope the heater is on, as frost warning this evening into the overnight. 

Thankfully, not much on the agenda for this week-end. 

Have a lovely afternoon, and happy to hear Schumi had a nice coffee and lunch today, with another lush dinner planned. 

Me?  Not sure.  Thinking burgers?


----------



## Charade67

Back from errand running. Today is SO different than yesterday. Yesterday was rainy, warm, and muggy. Today is sunny and cool. 
I am now sitting at home and doing laundry. 

I had to go by Walmart to pick up a couple of things. I had to really resist the 50% off candy. They had some of the good stuff left too. My Facebook memories reminded me that several years ago I took advantage of the post Halloween candy sales to buy stuff to put in goodie bags for B's birthday party. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, how about a Starbucks gift card and nice Starbucks mug, plus, the tea place, seems like a great gift.


 That's a good idea. I would love to find a mug with her name on it, but her name isn't super common. Maybe Cafe Press......



Disxuni said:


> Starbucks gift card and tea room sounds not too pricey. Of course, I don't know how much the tea place is, but it sounds relatively modest.


The tea room is about $8.50 to $15.50 per person depending on how much you want to eat with your tea. There are also a la carte and lunch options. I'm hoping she also does something with the girls on her dorm hall. I know they keep a list of everyone's birthday. 



schumigirl said:


> I leave the bill paying to DH.....he`s got everything down pat......


I don't dare do that. My dh is inept with money and numbers. I'm the financial person in the family. He's the one who handles anything involving words, like signing sympathy cards. 



Sue M said:


> I’m jealous of my friend and partner in crime that she’s going to WDW at the end of the month.


 I want to go back so badly.  It will probably be 2021 for us.



cam757 said:


> Now, on to Thanksgiving. I can only do one holiday at a time. Although, I will decorate for Christmas much early than normal since we are leaving for our cruise the weekend after Thanksgiving. It will be nice to come home too.


 We usually don't decorate for Christmas until sometime in December, but dh wants to start Thanksgiving week this year because he is inviting his graduate students over on December 5. 

Speaking of Christmas, when I went to pay on my furniture bill the store was playing  Christmas music.  I think it is way too soon.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Ack, confirmed EF2 tornado hit last nght, damaged houses, seeing pictures. EEk, had touched down just west of me. And two local schools closed, no power, so some happy kids enjoying an unplanned 3 day week-end.


Yikes! We managed to avoid tornadoes, but had a lot of power outages. There was one school in our county closed today due to no power.


----------



## Sue M

@Charade67 i do have a WDW trip booked with my daughter for early Aug.  booked at CBR (so far) hopefully Skyliner will be functional by then.  But will see what deals come out.  They released the Canadian ticket offer, must buy before Feb.


----------



## Disxuni

Thank you for the continued birthday wishes guys. 

Also, that's bad, yet good news for the children, @Lynne G. It seems a lot has happened. 

It sounds relatively reasonable and would be nice. I'm sure she'll probably do something with her friends, @Charade67. Got a couple of weeks to decide more.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I don't dare do that. My dh is inept with money and numbers. I'm the financial person in the family. He's the one who handles anything involving words, like signing sympathy cards.
> 
> We usually don't decorate for Christmas until sometime in December, but dh wants to start Thanksgiving week this year because he is inviting his graduate students over on December 5.
> 
> Speaking of Christmas, when I went to pay on my furniture bill the store was playing  Christmas music.  I think it is way too soon.



We are the opposite of that Charade......he is a numbers whizz, I’m the one that’s good with words. Although when I had my own home before we met, I paid everything on my own.....from my mortgage through to every other bill that came in......but it’s not fun. I am happy to leave him to it......and he never complains when he sees how much I spend on everything, he’s a gem!

Yes, we are usually December before we do the trees and decorations, but we leave November 28th and don’t get back till Dec 10th....so we’ll do the inside trees and some outside ones the weekend before we leave. Our gardener has said he’ll do the bulk of the outdoor ones for us. But, it’ll only be a few days early as we usually do the first weekend in December....

Yes, Christmas music has started creeping in to stores already.


Dinner was lovely.......sitting back now with a cup of tea......one of my friends today brought a lovely new tea I hadn’t tried, will get some again, very refreshing.

No plans for tonight........


----------



## Disxuni

<------------------------ Random, but new icon, cause I couldn't find my OG one. Might have to do a re-shot when I get an AP again, or during this weekend. 

However, I think I really like this one. I forgot I took a shot like this.


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> @Charade67 i do have a WDW trip booked with my daughter for early Aug.  booked at CBR (so far) hopefully Skyliner will be functional by then.  But will see what deals come out.  They released the Canadian ticket offer, must buy before Feb.


You won't find me anywhere near the skyliner. I am terrified of heights. DH is excited about riding it, but I will stick with the bus.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> You won't find me anywhere near the skyliner. I am terrified of heights. DH is excited about riding it, but I will stick with the bus.


I’m ok with heights as long as it’s an enclosed space. Don’t ever ask me to climb a step ladder lol.  I’m just afraid of the dang thing breaking down. Up there at a full stop in the Florida 90+ heat ugh. And they’d have to drug me if I had to evacuate!

I’m the bill payer and banker in my family too. I think it started when I was home not working when my kids were little. I was home and had the time. After I went back to work when my youngest started school, it just stayed that way. But now with internet banking it’s easy.


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> We are the opposite of that Charade......he is a numbers whizz, I’m the one that’s good with words. Although when I had my own home before we met, I paid everything on my own.....from my mortgage through to every other bill that came in......but it’s not fun. I am happy to leave him to it......and he never complains when he sees how much I spend on everything, he’s a gem!
> 
> Yes, we are usually December before we do the trees and decorations, but we leave November 28th and don’t get back till Dec 10th....so we’ll do the inside trees and some outside ones the weekend before we leave. Our gardener has said he’ll do the bulk of the outdoor ones for us. But, it’ll only be a few days early as we usually do the first weekend in December....
> 
> Yes, Christmas music has started creeping in to stores already.
> 
> 
> Dinner was lovely.......sitting back now with a cup of tea......one of my friends today brought a lovely new tea I hadn’t tried, will get some again, very refreshing.
> 
> No plans for tonight........


What kind of tea?


----------



## keishashadow

Scary stuff afoot last night.  After ToT drove one of my sons home, gone just a few minutes.  Came back and the front yard looked ‘different’.  Took me a hot second to realize that one of our larger decorations went airborne.  Don’t judge me here lol but a 50 foot ghost made out of nylon.  Bought probably a decade ago as a joke but the DH loved it.  We hoist it up ala a flag on a huge tree in the front yard & tie it off securely.  One long flowing arm stretches to a basket ball hoop, the other to a heavy wooden arbor that we have at the top of the few stairs that head up to my front yard.

Gust of wind came & the arbor lost.  Found it in driveway, just missing DS classic mustang that sits there undercover waiting for some body work.  I am so thankful it didn’t hit anyone or do any damage.  Not sure we can salvage it, will give it a good once over this weekend. No damage to the ghost, immortal it seems or file it under they don’t make them like that anymore (heavy nylon)   appears he morphed into a giant sail



schumigirl said:


> Janet.......w


Something they tend to sell at sporting event concession stands here.  individual pack of Fritos, slightly crushed.  Add a scoop or two of taco meat, then top with cheddar cheese, letttuce, tomatoes, green onion, black olives, salsa & sour cream.  A delicacy lol. The Frito bags have a metallic liner that keeps everything toasty and helps all to melt into ooie goodness. 

I’m a taco snob, make mine in bulk & freeze it, all from scratch, no packaged seasonings.  Started with 5# of hamburger, 5 healthy eaters and there was at most only 2 cups of it leftover lol


schumigirl said:


> Time for some All work and no play makes Jack a Dull boy


Redrum


macraven said:


> Charade
> Don’t watch the movie Twister.....
> Just saying..


mooooooo
I really miss that show at US boohoo. Especially, considering the replacement


macraven said:


> Back home from surgeons office check up
> Allowed to drive locally now but some restrictions still in place
> 
> Won’t be released for another 6 weeks from
> her care
> Still being monitored
> Code word for blood draws ....lol
> 
> I call this progress
> Woot!


Beware, sounds like vampires to me.  You are such a sooper-trooper, hang in there.


schumigirl said:


> I forgot how good The Shining is.........


How good is it?  It’s sooo good it should never, ever be remade.  Mr Nicholson owns that role!

The sequel, Dr Sleep,  took me a bit to get into it but a interesting read and update to the tale.  Curious to see if the upcoming movie will do it justice


Lynne G said:


> Candy?
> 
> View attachment 449238


Nice selection


Lynne G said:


> Think this is the most kids we have had in quite a few years. Including the last one, the cutest little girl who took off her Minnie Mouse outfit as she came up the driveway. I bet she was maybe 2, or more like an 18 month. Her dad was nice, and held her hand as she held out her other hand reaching for the candy. Even had a dog treat for my neighbor who came with her dog to say Happy Halloween.


Same here, at least 200 ghouls


Lynne G said:


> Wow, what a storm last night, tornado warning and one touched down just west of the city, many a tree fell into a house, 120,000 places in my neighborhood are without power, including just up the street from me. Thankfully, we did not loose power, but those winds sounded like they were going through the house, then a beating of powerful rain, sometime after midnight, final goodbye to the storm. News giving reports of down wires, delays in travel, and some of the events that happened last night, including some rescues. But all are fine, and just some with an even darker morning.


I saw the official tornado declaration, yikes. We had a lot of flooding, wound up with 2.5 inches for the day


Disxuni said:


> I was surprised by a present my mom's friend gave me. She makes me gifts and they are absolutely lovely, but I was surprised to find out in the little bag she made me was a Bradley Disney clock she had when she was a little girl growing up. I asked her if she was really sure she wanted to part with it, but she said she was sure. She sees me as an honorary grand daughter and believes I'll appreciate it more than her other children, or grandchildren.


Aw that’s a sweet story.

Happy, happy birthday to you!  


Charade67 said:


> I had to go by Walmart to pick up a couple of things. I had to really resist the 50% off candy. They had some of the good stuff left too. My Facebook memories reminded me that several years ago I took advantage of the post Halloween candy sales to buy stuff to put in goodie bags for B's birthday party.


A nice memory!  Any BD Plans this year?

Stuck head out this am, was 20 degrees.  Nearly 50 degree drop, I decided to hole up for the day lol. Tomorrow they are calling for Freezing Fog [


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> What kind of tea?



A company called Teapig…..it was a super fruit tea and a sweet ginger. She left me some boxes to try as she loves them. They do regular loose leaf tea too.




keishashadow said:


> Scary stuff afoot last night.  After ToT drove one of my sons home, gone just a few minutes.  Came back and the front yard looked ‘different’.  Took me a hot second to realize that one of our larger decorations went airborne.  Don’t judge me here lol but a 50 foot ghost made out of nylon.  Bought probably a decade ago as a joke but the DH loved it.  We hoist it up ala a flag on a huge tree in the front yard & tie it off securely.  One long flowing arm stretches to a basket ball hoop, the other to a heavy wooden arbor that we have at the top of the few stairs that head up to my front yard.
> 
> Gust of wind came & the arbor lost.  Found it in driveway, just missing DS classic mustang that sits there undercover waiting for some body work.  I am so thankful it didn’t hit anyone or do any damage.  Not sure we can salvage it, will give it a good once over this weekend. No damage to the ghost, immortal it seems or file it under they don’t make them like that anymore (heavy nylon)   appears he morphed into a giant sail
> 
> 
> Something they tend to sell at sporting event concession stands here.  individual pack of Fritos, slightly crushed.  Add a scoop or two of taco meat, then top with cheddar cheese, letttuce, tomatoes, green onion, black olives, salsa & sour cream.  A delicacy lol. The Frito bags have a metallic liner that keeps everything toasty and helps all to melt into ooie goodness.
> 
> I’m a taco snob, make mine in bulk & freeze it, all from scratch, no packaged seasonings.  Started with 5# of hamburger, 5 healthy eaters and there was at most only 2 cups of it leftover lol
> 
> Redrum
> 
> How good is it?  It’s sooo good it should never, ever be remade.  Mr Nicholson owns that role!
> 
> The sequel, Dr Sleep,  took me a bit to get into it but a interesting read and update to the tale.  Curious to see if the upcoming movie will do it justice
> 
> Stuck head out this am, was 20 degrees.  Nearly 50 degree drop, I decided to hole up for the day lol. Tomorrow they are calling for Freezing Fog [



Janet that giant ghost escaping is the stuff of comedy shows!!! I`m glad it didn`t damage DS car though!!!! I do like the sound of it though.....hope it`s salvageable....yes, things aren`t made the same any more......

Shining is amazing!!! A complete classic, and I agree it should never be remade!!! I was reading the twin girls account of the filming of it and they speak so highly of Kubrick and Jack....they recounted some lovely tales of him speaking of his daughter back in the States. Actually the whole story of the filming of it and how Kubrick being such a perfectionist, filming was supposed to take 17 weeks, and ended up taking a year.

I finished Dr Sleep eventually....it was hard to get into, I really liked it and never saw any of what is relevant to the Shining coming. We may go see the movie next week, during the day when there`s hardly anyone else in the cinema. I have gone off Mr McGregor big time, but will watch it regardless.

Hope your weather isn`t too bad today, that is quite a drop.....freezing fog is awful!!!


Another shout out to our friend Vicki.…..you are missed here......




Yep, Saturday has arrived.......it`s a beautiful day, not too cold.....we have around 50F and weather warnings issued for high winds and rain later....you`d never know looking out the windows. Sun is shining and the sea is a beautiful blue.

Bacon sandwich for lunch today.....forgot to bring some out the freezer last night, so it`ll be ready for lunch......dinner will be chicken something or other....haven`t decided yet.......

Have a great Saturday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Think our temp is about the same as yours, Schumi.  

Hehe, watching the English soccer and realized the UK went to standard time last weekend. Eh, will find something to watch before the game I was interested in. Aww, talking about the poppies and the symbol for end of WW I. I will see them around the store entrances soon. Most vet groups ask for a donation when handing those flowers out.

Ah, decided Zoo on Sunday seems like a better idea, less crowded if we get there early. So, today is a day to pay bills, go to the gas station, as car will need gas soon enough, then grocery shop wherever older one wants, and pick up his birthday present, as it came into the store the other day.

So, translation, errands is our activity this Saturday.

Oooh, I consider myself a tea snob.  Now have to google that tea company.  I tend to not like fruit tea as much, but it sounds tasty, the tea you were given, Schumi. Nice to try something new, as you are a tea drinker too.  

Which reminds me, with this cooler feeling day, tea is ready, so have a Super Sized Saturday, and weeee, tomorrow I too will be on Standard Time.  

Hey, to all, good morning.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Think our temp is about the same as yours, Schumi.
> 
> Hehe, watching the English soccer and realized the UK went to standard time last weekend. Eh, will find something to watch before the game I was interested in. Aww, talking about the poppies and the symbol for end of WW I. I will see them around the store entrances soon. Most vet groups ask for a donation when handing those flowers out.
> 
> Ah, decided Zoo on Sunday seems like a better idea, less crowded if we get there early. So, today is a day to pay bills, go to the gas station, as car will need gas soon enough, then grocery shop wherever older one wants, and pick up his birthday present, as it came into the store the other day.
> 
> So, translation, errands is our activity this Saturday.
> 
> Oooh, I consider myself a tea snob.  Now have to google that tea company.  I tend to not like fruit tea as much, but it sounds tasty, the tea you were given, Schumi. Nice to try something new, as you are a tea drinker too.
> 
> Which reminds me, with this cooler feeling day, tea is ready, so have a Super Sized Saturday, and weeee, tomorrow I too will be on Standard Time.
> 
> Hey, to all, good morning.☀



Yes, you`ll catch up with us this weekend time wise Lynne....

So, you`re the bill payer in your house too.....have to agree Online banking makes everything so easy......I just have no interest in knowing where everything goes and when......leave it to those that like it....thankfully Kyle has inherited both sides from us, he`s a whizz at Math and English too. 

No football on here, it`s not a sport we watch......motor racing all the way! 

Yes, admitted wine and tea snob here too...….this one is quite unusual as it comes in "fancy bags" I don`t usually use bags as I prefer proper tea, but these are alright. Fruit teas aren't my first choice, I prefer proper black tea, although I do love ginger tea. But, these were very nice. 

Have a great day and enjoy your football......


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Shining is amazing!!! A complete classic, and I agree it should never be remade!!! I was reading the twin girls account of the filming of it and they speak so highly of Kubrick and Jack....they recounted some lovely tales of him speaking of his daughter back in the States. Actually the whole story of the filming of it and how Kubrick being such a perfectionist, filming was supposed to take 17 weeks, and ended up taking a year.


I think a documentary re the making of the film would be an interesting viewing.

Curious now, off to google the twin girls.  Curious  what they look like now, all grown up.


----------



## Sue M

@schumigirl the tea sounds nice. I love ginger teas. I’ll have to look and see if it’s carried here.


----------



## Sue M

Couldn’t sleep last night. Woke up at 3:00 and gave up trying to get back to sleep around 4ish. Went out to living room and turned on tv. Watched a weird 
movie. But slim pickings at that hour.  I have a head cold, and congested. Probably what kept me up. 

Have to get down to the church soon for the Bazaar. It’s a sunny day so hopefully will bring many people out. Morning is quite cool, it’s 41F now but going up to low 50s
Hope everyone has a good Saturday. 

Tonight we set the clocks back. There’s been a lot of talk here about staying on daylight savings time, but waiting on the rest of the west coast, California, Oregon and Washington.  Apparently they need the Federal OK,  so takes longer. In Canada it’s on the Provincial level. So faster to accomplish.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I think a documentary re the making of the film would be an interesting viewing.
> 
> Curious now, off to google the twin girls.  Curious  what they look like now, all grown up.



There was a documentary of it.......but it was a few years ago and I can’t remember who made it.......but it didn’t include any of the actors if I remember right.....actually now I think on it, it wasn’t a documentary about the movie.....it was how Kubrick allegedly faked the moon landings and how the Shining was his way of telling the world how he did it.......

Weird show.

The twins today don’t look like twins, one is a lawyer and one a published scientist today.

Sue, I do like ginger tea. I prefer to make my own, and it’s so easy......



We have rain again.......although we can see and even hear fireworks going off in the nearest towns......one of the rugby clubs and the cricket club are both having their firework displays going tonight........it sounds like downtown Beirut from here, so goodness knows what its like for those living close. This goes on well into next week......every night.

Dinner was chicken marinated in a rub I bought in Winter Park......a kind of bourbon rub, it was very nice but a little salty......had roasted sweet potato and peppers with mine......Tom and Kyle had fries. Chunky fries......

Lemon posset and I made petticoat tails shortbread for dessert.......not very winter like, but lovely.

TV night ahead too.......some friends are meeting in the village pub for a quick drink, but too wet to go out, it’s so cosy in here.......


----------



## Lynne G

Did google that tea company.  Hey, it is from New York.  Sold around in stores and can order online from them.  Hehe, they say one of their stores is in England.  I may see if  Whole Foods or like that carries that brand.  Seem to be two friends that started the business, and is all natural.  They use that triangle so as to not chop the ingredients too fine.  

I am a black tea fan too, so may not buy any, but have to see what is in the tea mix, as some I saw on their website, would be a no from me.

Ah, pizza for dinner, as what older one wanted.  Not my favorite pizza, but I will eat a slice and did order boneless chicken bites with spicy bbq on them.  Ate enough, lips tingle and very full.  Now relaxing and staying inside.  This morning, it was 38.  Brrr.


----------



## Charade67

Greetings from a very lazy Saturday. The cat kept us up part of the night, so dh and I didn't actually get up until almost 11:00. Most of the day was spent watching college football. 

We went out for lunch this afternoon, and were stopped at a traffic light as we were exiting our neighborhood. Our light turned green and dh started to go straight through the intersection. I looked to our right and saw a car speeding down the street. The driver didn't stop or even slow down for the red light and made a right turn onto the street we were about to drive onto. I shouted and dh stopped in time to keep us from being hit. We followed the driver down the road and watched as she tailgated the driver in front of her. Ther road we were on was a 2 lane, 45 mph road with no passing zones. As we approached the next major intersection the road widens a bit so that there is a left turn only lane. We watched as the woman crossed the double yellow lines to pass the car she was tailgating and pull into the left turn lane. She sped down that lane and ran that red light as she made her left turn and sped off down the road. I really hope she encountered the police before she caused a wreck somewhere. 



Sue M said:


> I’m ok with heights as long as it’s an enclosed space. Don’t ever ask me to climb a step ladder lol. I’m just afraid of the dang thing breaking down. Up there at a full stop in the Florida 90+ heat ugh. And they’d have to drug me if I had to evacuate!


I can't do heights even in an enclosed space. I also fear the gondola breaking down. It doesn't help that it has already happened. 



keishashadow said:


> Came back and the front yard looked ‘different’. Took me a hot second to realize that one of our larger decorations went airborne. Don’t judge me here lol but a 50 foot ghost made out of nylon. Bought probably a decade ago as a joke but the DH loved it.


 I'm sorry, but I couldn't help but laugh at this. I bet it was quite a sight as it was happening. Hope the ghost wasn't damaged too badly.  The worst we got was finding one of our neighbor's tombstones in our yard. 



keishashadow said:


> A nice memory! Any BD Plans this year?


Nothing major. Her birthday is on a Thursday this year, so we will do something the following Saturday. We went to a tea room a couple of months ago and she asked if we could go back for her birthday.



Sue M said:


> Couldn’t sleep last night. Woke up at 3:00 and gave up trying to get back to sleep around 4ish. Went out to living room and turned on tv. Watched a weird
> movie. But slim pickings at that hour. I have a head cold, and congested. Probably what kept me up.


I sympathize. Usually if I am awake at that hour I watch Murder She Wrote or Hart to Hart on the Hallmark Movies and Mysteries channel, but lately they have just been showing Christmas movies 24 hours. 
Hope you feel better soon. 



Sue M said:


> Tonight we set the clocks back. There’s been a lot of talk here about staying on daylight savings time, but waiting on the rest of the west coast, California, Oregon and Washington. Apparently they need the Federal OK, so takes longer. In Canada it’s on the Provincial level. So faster to accomplish.


I would be happy to stay on Daylight Saving Time. I hate turning the clocks back and then having it get dark at. 5:00. At the very least we should split the difference and adjust the time by 30 minutes and then leave it alone. 


I suppose I should try to get some sleep. I need to get up early tomorrow.


----------



## Sue M

@Charade67 how scary.  I would have taken down her licence and phone the police. She needs to be off the road. Last week in NY my daughter & I came within inches of being hit while crossing a street. We had the walk sign so just started crossing when a car turned left and almost plowed into us. Literally inches away. She never even stopped.  There are some crazy drivers out there. My neighbor was killed in a crash a few years ago when a driver blew thru a red light. So lucky you saw her coming.


----------



## macraven

Charade that had to be a scary situation for both of you this evening

Very glad you weren’t hit!

Sue, that was great advice!




The only thing about gaining an extra hour of sleep tonight is telling the cats they will have one more hour to wait until food time at 6:30 am
Their 6:30 will really be 7:30 until they adjust


Leaving the porch light on for any homies wandering in later.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I have seen people run red lights, way too aggressive drivers. Years ago, I was hit by one.  One early morning, I was so happy to see a green light as I was going down the hill, as I got near the light, some lady in a truck came right threw the red light.  As I came so close to hitting her, she waved to me.  I was angry and annoyed, but so thankful I saw her in time, and my car had very good breaks.  Very scary, Charade.  Yeah, I would have got her plate and called it in.  An accident was waiting to happen.

Have to tell older one I am heading to bed.  Very close to midnight, and aren’t his online friends done playing that game?  Eh, warning he has to end it soon.


Light on here too, for all you night owls, or early birds already rising over the pond.


----------



## macraven

Lynne, I was about to label you a night owl here until I read you were calling it a night...

sweet dreams to you and all


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> how scary. I would have taken down her licence and phone the police.


We should have, but dh was a little shaken by our near miss. He was afraid to speed up to get close enough to get her plate number. 

We have a lot of trouble with this little intersection, but usually it is from cars coming from the opposite direction. When leaving our neighborhood we often turn left onto the main road. We get a green left turn arrow for that. The people coming from the opposite direction who are turning right onto the main road often don’t stop at the red light before turning. We have to be very careful at that intersection.  I don’t know what could be done to alleviate that problem. 

I should be asleep but am wide awake.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Charade67 said:


> Greetings from a very lazy Saturday. The cat kept us up part of the night, so dh and I didn't actually get up until almost 11:00. Most of the day was spent watching college football.
> 
> We went out for lunch this afternoon, and were stopped at a traffic light as we were exiting our neighborhood. Our light turned green and dh started to go straight through the intersection. I looked to our right and saw a car speeding down the street. The driver didn't stop or even slow down for the red light and made a right turn onto the street we were about to drive onto. I shouted and dh stopped in time to keep us from being hit. We followed the driver down the road and watched as she tailgated the driver in front of her. Ther road we were on was a 2 lane, 45 mph road with no passing zones. As we approached the next major intersection the road widens a bit so that there is a left turn only lane. We watched as the woman crossed the double yellow lines to pass the car she was tailgating and pull into the left turn lane. She sped down that lane and ran that red light as she made her left turn and sped off down the road. I really hope she encountered the police before she caused a wreck somewhere.
> 
> I can't do heights even in an enclosed space. I also fear the gondola breaking down. It doesn't help that it has already happened.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I couldn't help but laugh at this. I bet it was quite a sight as it was happening. Hope the ghost wasn't damaged too badly.  The worst we got was finding one of our neighbor's tombstones in our yard.
> 
> 
> Nothing major. Her birthday is on a Thursday this year, so we will do something the following Saturday. We went to a tea room a couple of months ago and she asked if we could go back for her birthday.
> 
> 
> I sympathize. Usually if I am awake at that hour I watch Murder She Wrote or Hart to Hart on the Hallmark Movies and Mysteries channel, but lately they have just been showing Christmas movies 24 hours.
> Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> 
> I would be happy to stay on Daylight Saving Time. I hate turning the clocks back and then having it get dark at. 5:00. At the very least we should split the difference and adjust the time by 30 minutes and then leave it alone.
> 
> 
> I suppose I should try to get some sleep. I need to get up early tomorrow.



Crazy drivers.............

Glad you’re ok.

My wife and youngest son experienced something like this last week.......not pleasant......

Shopping for a new suv.....

Can’t decide what we like most.....

I really like the new Lincoln’s!!!

She just wants a Jeep.......


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Crazy drivers.............
> 
> Shopping for a new suv.....
> 
> Can’t decide what we like most.....
> 
> I really like the new Lincoln’s!!!
> 
> She just wants a Jeep.......



Always remember ....

happy wife
happy life


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Always remember ....
> 
> happy wife
> happy life



EXACTLY!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, my little one likes those jeeps.  Rav 4 owner.  Once I got used to an SUV, cannot seem to like driving a car.  Have fun choosing, DisneyLife and Mrs. DisneyLife.

with the time change, up way too early. By the time I got to bed it was 12:30am. Older one said, well, why not stay up late. Will feel like we went to bed an hour earlier. Sigh. No matter when I go to bed, I can be an early riser.

Will still leave the light on, as many are still in the dark. Sunrise yesterday was 7:20 or so, today, wee, only have to wait an hour and sun will appear.

Yo homies, welcome to a Sunday.

Thinking of a Zoo visit today, which got a sigh out of older one as we went to bed last night.  But I am hoping he agrees, and I said we don’t have to stay long, just long enough to when the crowds start to arrive around lunchtime.  I remind him, early is better to go, as less traffic, and easier parking.  Oh, and if get butt moving, there is a Wawa on the way, so a quick stop could be made.  Zoo does not care if you bring in food, only a no glass or straws, restriction.

Good Morning

 Another cool feeling sunny day alert.


----------



## Charade67

I am up way too early this morning. I would try to go back to sleep, but by the time I did it would be time for me to get up.



Lynne G said:


> there is a Wawa on the way,



When we were coming back from Richmond last week we wanted to stop  to pick up something to drink. I noticed a sign for a Wawa at  the next exit. I told dh that I had never been to a Wawa before. This led to us getting really silly and saying Wawa over and over. When we got to the exit I noticed a sign for a brewery. I tried to tell dh, but I had said Wawa so many times that I couldn't say the word brewery without sounding like Elmer Fudd.

Have fun at the zoo Lynne. I think I would like to visit the NC Zoo again. I haven't been there in over 4 years.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Wawa started up north, in my state, and named after the town of the same name.  English sounding, from Indian name for a Canadian goose, hence the bird on its logo. We have always had one to stop in.  Ritual many a morning, for a coffee run, with a breakfast or hoagie sandwich, and sides like mashed or oatmeal, or Mac and cheese.  Rice sometimes too.


----------



## Charade67

We have Sheetz here which is very similar to Wawa.


----------



## Charade67

I just looked up Sheetz and discovered it originated in PA as well.


----------



## Lynne G

Guess that type of store was needed as quick place while on the road.  Glad the Wawa name gave ya giggles last night, Charade.

well older one is not, not interested in the zoo.  Hence maybe just breakfast out, and the finishing of the grocery shopping at a big box store.  But hey, the sun is out, and my neighbor is too, mowing the grass, and other neighbor is running a particularly load motor.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all, it’s sunny & brisk here.  Semi productive already, found two price drops on different SWA bookings, nice way to start the day.

File it under you know you are getting older...I turned down tix to Steeler’s game today...too cold & windy, playing a team that will kick our butts

Plan to make apple pies today & Swiss steak, yum.  Hear the mr stirring, time to go fry some bacon.



Lynne G said:


> Did google that tea company. Hey, it is from New York. Sold around in stores and can order online from them. Hehe, they say one of their stores is in England. I may see if Whole Foods or like that carries that brand. Seem to be two friends that started the business, and is all natural. They use that triangle so as to not chop the ingredients too fine.


SNL had a funny bit last night poking fun at woman who overpaid for paint she had specially imported from England.  The way she kept annunciating the world colours (with the U) had me giggling.  Was a good outing all the way around, a few have been misses this season.


Sue M said:


> My neighbor was killed in a crash a few years ago when a driver blew thru a red light. So lucky you saw her coming.


Oh, that is horrible to hear.  Guess you never know, gotta live each day as tho your last.


Lynne G said:


> As I came so close to hitting her, she waved to me. I was angry and annoyed, but so thankful I saw her in time, and my car had very good breaks. Very scary, Charade. Yeah, I would have got her plate and called it in. An accident was waiting to happen.


A one finger salute?  JK scary stuff


Charade67 said:


> We should have, but dh was a little shaken by our near miss. He was afraid to speed up to get close enough to get her plate number.


This day & age, you pull up on a car, can wind up with a weapon in your face.  Just not worth it.


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Shopping for a new suv.....


Same here, but I’m on the fence, would rather wait until mid summer next year.  Mr has it in his mind to keep my car (Altima which I love) and buy one of those loaded Rogues.  Have driven their sport and the premium version last two vacation rentals. Begrudging admit enjoyed it. Retired my SUV 6 years ago when gas prices jumped.   

Quite surprised such a different experience as to the model, aside from amenities.  Do love all the safety features they offer as to side warnings etc to avoid blind spot issues.  I’m just really not feeling the idea of having an auto payment again.


----------



## schumigirl

We went to Wawa for the first time this past trip......loved the potato chips they sell in there......can`t remember the brand, but lovely.


Lynne, Yes, the larger pyramid style we did like, I still prefer loose tea though, but she brought a large selection for us to try......all lovely so far.


Charade...weirdly the guy in front of us this morning, after blazing past us like the flash.....cut through a red light on a roundabout......we were going the same way and saw him turn in to where kids were playing Sunday morning football!!!! Hardly an emergency......but that sounded awful.


Janet, one of the many, many things I love about the new Porsche, (can I still call it new at 5 months old) is all the safety features and toys Tom added on for fun......we have wrap around camera so all blind spots covered as well as the usual side sensors, and when you park the space shows in the screen in front of us......he did add something on to that camera option too just because he could......boys and their toys! I don't think there was anything left to order.....upgraded seats....the ones in the car were already incredibly comfortable.....and so many other things.....but have to say, I thought the car as it was, was already perfect, but his additions did enhance the car well. I love it and it was fun to shop for!!!



It rained solidly all night last night.....incredibly heavy and finally stopped early hours this morning. Been not too bad a day in the end.

Went out shopping for some fresh stuff and back home for the day......no bacon this morning mac........ We need to go stock up this week....visit to the farm store for that!

Texas Grand Prix tonight........although not looking forward to it very much....but will still watch it.

Hope your Sunday is a good one.......


----------



## Sue M

Well, never been to Wawa yet, but keep hearing about the food they have. Maybe next time in Florida I’ll go have a look. I was going to last time but never got around to it. I always gas up at Costco, so its an extra stop for me.

Mac, exactly. The animals just don’t understand time change, lol.  We have to adjust them slowly!  

Seems like many here have had near misses driving. Seems like these days bad drivers are increasing. My neighbour was second person I know who died because of a driver running a red light.



Charade67 said:


> We should have, but dh was a little shaken by our near miss. He was afraid to speed up to get close enough to get her plate number.
> 
> We have a lot of trouble with this little intersection, but usually it is from cars coming from the opposite direction. When leaving our neighborhood we often turn left onto the main road. We get a green left turn arrow for that. The people coming from the opposite direction who are turning right onto the main road often don’t stop at the red light before turning. We have to be very careful at that intersection.  I don’t know what could be done to alleviate that problem.
> 
> I should be asleep but am wide awake.


We were pretty shaken up too on our near miss.  And because car was making a left turn from main road it was coming from behind us, we never saw it coming. 
I’d call the city about the intersection.  If you have red light cameras maybe one could be installed at that intersection.  The more people that call them about that intersection the better.  No one likes to get traffic tickets lol. 
Our neighbourhood had a problem with a pedestrian crossing.  it’s the “main” road thru the community.  The city finally installed a pedestrian activated flashing strobe light type of crosswalk light alerting drivers.  After many complaints about cars not stopping.


----------



## Lynne G

Think my fridge and kitchen closet are totally filled.  Even though still in 40’s out, thinking steak on the grill with some burgers.  Will make mashed too, with some cheese and green peppers to go with.  Dinner plans made.  Now thinking just a sandwich for lunch.  Watching English football now.  Must be an evening game.  

Sunday at its finest.  With a wahoo for Keisha, hey even a dollar down in price is appreciated.  So far, no deals on my very good priced January airfare. And hey, you going on the RC Harmony in 2021?  We are in January 2021.  This January, 2020, is Carnival out of Tampa.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne we BBQ year long!  we have a built in BBQ on the patio and has a roof over the bbq part with a light so we can see what we’re doing in the dark winter months.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, I do too, and we dash outside to check on food even if snowing.  Love our grill, Sue.  

Steak was delicious, same with burgers, and only thing left was some mashed taters.  Deciding if want something sweet.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yep, I do too, and we dash outside to check on food even if snowing.  Love our grill, Sue.
> 
> Steak was delicious, same with burgers, and only thing left was some mashed taters.  Deciding if want something sweet.



Dinner sounds good Lynne........we do have an outside one built in to a small gazebo, but have to be honest.....in the winter it’s only used if we have guests round and it’s a “winter barbecue” other than that......inside cooking only for me.....I don’t mind watching the guys outside cooking though......lol........





Monday again........have no idea what we’re doing today yet......as it’s still raining I doubt we’ll go far.

Although Janet reminded me I haven’t done much about Christmas yet this year.......so maybe it’s time to think about that! And two friends have their 50th just before and just after Christmas......so, the one who is on Boxing Day is now making me feel guilty I had decided not to have the traditional Boxing Day get together we usually host.........thought I’d have a year off......but apparently it’s not the same if we don’t do it......lol......all our friends all take turns at hosting parties, and do it very well....but this one on the 26th has always been at ours. Hmmm. May have to rethink.

Waiting for Kyle to leave for work, then will decide what to do this morning.

Getting fed up with rain.......but, it’s better than snow that some are getting elsewhere.......

Have a great Monday........


----------



## Lynne G

Snow?  Don’t say that word, Schumi, LoL

Nothing like outdoor air conditioning. 34 outside temperature, said the car. Oh, and get your windshield ice scraper out. Rats, had to scrape frost off my car windows. And yes, that heater in my seat was activated, oh yes I did. 70 put as the inside the car temp. I am not a fan of cold. 

Back to routine Monday for me. I think the last full week in this building, but would not be surprised to see the leaving date pushed a few more days, before this week ends. Guess I will see.

Schumi, hope the holiday parties and birthday celebrations work themselves out, this holiday season.

So ready for tea.  Sweater is at the ready, and I did wear a long sleeve blouse today.  Particularly on a Monday, you don’t know if the turned the heat on earlier or not.  Almost cool, but if they did turn the heat in earlier, will be more like an oven by mid afternoon.  Joys of an office that is on its last life.  Well, has been too hot in winter and too cold in summer most of the more than a decade in this building.  Hope a new building does the perfect temp year round.

Hello tea bag.  Later homies.  Mac and MonyK, and all not feeling the best homies, have a more healthy day this Monday.  Mummy dust sent to you all.


----------



## schumigirl

Yes, Lynne, it`s always too early to mention snow!!! Frost is almost as bad.....Hope the building move goes well, and quickly! Sounds like the heating system is antiquated......



Off out to meet some friends for an hour or so......quick catch up and a glass of wine....and sun is shining now, least the rain has stopped....finally.


----------



## pattyw

Happy Monday all!! Been a busy weekend!! BRRR! Cold here! winter is in the air!  We even saw a little wet S-N-O-W on Saturday!!  Ick!

Hope everyone is well and has a good day!!  Another busy week at work! Time for another cup of coffee!!


----------



## Disxuni

Good morning, homies! Time to come back to reality for me.

I do not know how much you guys all love Cabana Bay, but honestly, besides my Contemporary experience I would have to say it's one of my best experiences I've ever had a resort. Maybe I'm easy to please, but it was great. It looked absolutely amazing. Photos are one thing, but it's another thing to be there. You feel as if you stepped back in time. Everyone was nice. It was absolutely pristine in terms of look and cleanliness. It was relaxing and the view was absolutely amazing.

I typically do not do trip reports (I'm shy and feel like it's probably a broken record to some people so I never do any), but I did one in the Cabana post in the resort section since others asked if I'd report back once I came back since they had questions and were curious. I really didn't want to leave. My friend who came with me (who's not as obsessed with the era as I am) even thought the place was amazing as well in not only in looks, but service and experience and wants to go back for her birthday.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all 



Lynne G said:


> And hey, you going on the RC Harmony in 2021? We are in January 2021. This January, 2020, is Carnival out of Tampa.


Last sailing in March 2020.  Oldest DS’s familly twisted my arm to join them afterwards in WDW for 5 nights.  Did insist on us coming home in time to have Easter for rest of the family. Committed, then almost fainted when I realized that was Easter blackout dates for our APHs, ouch to that upgraded renewal.  Can’t believe I didn’t catch that.  Staying @ WBC as DVC already booked and not willing to pay $200+ a night for WDW value.


Sue M said:


> Lynne we BBQ year long! we have a built in BBQ on the patio and has a roof over the bbq part with a light so we can see what we’re doing in the dark winter months.


Fancy. After hearing of a propane tank exploding in backyard a few years back (they figured spider had made a next & blocked the hose of all things!), I insisted the mr move the grill far from house & anything that could catch on fire.  

It’s a long tromp back there, longer in the snow .  Let’s just say that the Mr is elected to take over the duties when it drops below freezing.



schumigirl said:


> thought I’d have a year off......but apparently it’s not the same if we don’t do it......lol......all our friends all take turns at hosting parties, and do it very well....but this one on the 26th has always been at ours. Hmmm. May have to rethink.


Had a feeling you’d reconsider lol


pattyw said:


> We even saw a little wet S-N-O-W on Saturday!! Ick!


Ew, you win!  Not that deck isn’t stacked in your favor with all that lake effect snow.  If anything though, assume it’s akin to Erie, PA.  They handle regular storms of a foot or so amazingly well.  We don’t have have snow routes here, such a smart idea.

Surprised to see that old iron cargo ship shift that was stuck at the Falls for over a century, dislodge in storm Halloween night.  Do you think it’s going to go completely over?


Disxuni said:


> I do not know how much you guys all love Cabana Bay, but honestly, besides my Contemporary experience I would have to say it's one of my best experiences I've ever had a resort. Maybe I'm easy to please, but it was great. It looked absolutely amazing. Photos are one thing, but it's another thing to be there. You feel as if you stepped back in time. Everyone was nice. It was absolutely pristine in terms of look and cleanliness. It was relaxing and the view was absolutely amazing.


Nice thing about Orlando is it has so many different types of lodging, including the ones ‘onsite’ at U & WDW. 

Nice to hear you enjoyed it.  I really wanted to like CB, the Mr wanted to stay there for themeing. I went in with an open mind as I enjoy staying at the WDW values.  Not happy to pay rack rate when we were able to add on 5 nights to our fall trip there, but our options were limited.  

Theming was absolutely spot on for the era, it was clean & fresh looking. Especially enjoyed the classic cars.  Unfortunately, it was a one & done for us, especially in the mr’s eyes...he who never complains when it comes to vacations. 

Our visit started off strangely due to what I’ll term the front desk staff being woefully ill-trained.  Were instructed to stay close, our room would be ready in an hour as housekeeping supervisor just needed to check the room.  We kept our bags in the rental & elected to walk around the resort & acquaint ourselves with it. 

Back to front desk approx 1-1/2 hours later, another 20 min wait in long line, and told there was a problem.  Sigh.  Informed when they checked their system after we left the front desk it was realized we were flagged as ‘Loews’ VIP guests’.  I’m thinking, ooh an upgrade.  

Nope, we were thanked for being loyal guests - always a nice touch.  Then, told they had to pull our assigned room since we were special lol  & give it a ‘deep cleaning’ as well as “scrub the carpet”.  Estimated completion was another 2 hours.  

Since we wanted to do the stranger things pop up, decided to just hang a bit more.  Concierge was able to upgrade our HHN tix, very nice folk there, knew their stuff.  However, we would never burn 4 hours hanging out at the resort if not informed our room would be ready shortly.  They made things so much worse by their lame excuses when we returned to the desk.  Let it drop, as i genuinely think the staff was panicking and making it up as they went.  

We are still lol re the ‘deep cleaning’ comment.  I’d like to think all rooms are cleaned thusly when they are turned over.  As for the carpet scrubbing, i call BS, it wasn’t damp at all & didn’t have that associated smell.  Did share my experience in exit email & suggested that their training policies need to be re-examined at that property.  Makes sense when I discovered the hotel isn’t ‘run’ by Loews.  Would like to think they’ll get the front desk pulled together sooner vs later


----------



## Sue M

Good morning!  With all this talk about snow, I should have the Mr haul out my snow tires and make an appt to have them put on.  Afternoons still in 50s and sunny here.  Beautiful sunrise this morning.  

Transit strike here.  So far busses still on the road. But overtime ban, on maintenance.  As time progresses I guess less busses on the road.  Concerning because oldest daughter uses transit to get to work.  And looks like it will be a long strike. One of us may end up having to drive her.  

Keishashadow I saw that ship on the morning news! Wow. I haven’t heard about spider nest in propane tank, but I’d never have the bbq up close to the house.

Schumi I get sick of the rain too. It can go for days here. But on the bright side, you don’t have to shovel it lol. 

Getting back into routine, Aquafit this morning.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet, we still howl with laughter at your “special upgrade” at Cabana Bay......I will pass that experience along when I get the chance......lol......yes, it’s not somewhere I’d ever stay......theme doesn’t appeal to me at all, and so many reports like yours......I did try and talk some folks out of going.......long story short.....they went......they saw it.....they moved over to Sapphire Falls with their tails on fire......lol.......I did say I told you so.......  

Yes, still considering Boxing Day.......Tom’s already decided I’ll do it......

Our built in outside grill is well away from the house too.....it has its own little area where we can’t see it, so yes, I’m not going down there in the cold!! Too many horror stories......oh I saw that ship on the news......weird story!!



Had nice couple of hours with two friends......nice little catch up as they both head back the UAE in a few days and won’t be back till March.....

Wondering how many fireworks we’ll see and hear in the distance tonight.......Bonfire Night tomorrow evening.......it keeps going though!!!

Lamps on in our sitting room already.........


----------



## keishashadow

SueM we do the all season radials but if our seasonal forecast is accurate, may be buying a pair of real snow tires.  Don’t think we still have the old chains we’ve used only once over the years.



schumigirl said:


> lol.......I did say I told you so..



Indeed you did!  At least they called us special


----------



## Disxuni

@keishashadow Sorry that you had that experience. Sounds like one issue after another, especially when you've stayed in the area as much as you have you deserved more. Anyone deserves a good experience though.

I literally went in with no expectations, as all I knew about the place was the theming. I expected to wait, as when I went to HRH I would check in early, but would get notification of when our room was ready via text. In the meantime, we planned on going to the pool, or checking out the resort (as only had one bag each, so they might be different if we didn't have one bag). I have a feeling that the reasoning for it working out so well for us was, no expectations set, the fact that we arrived at 8am (other than staff, I think we saw only two people relaxing in the lobby) so we got a room instantly, and I put in that we were celebrating a birthday in my reservation.


----------



## keishashadow

Disxuni said:


> Sounds like one issue after another, especially when you've stayed in the area as much as you have you deserved more.


When the youfirst program was eliminated, I was very disappointed.  So indulgent to be upgraded to suites, was a nice run.  I’ve wrapped my head around it lol any upgrades received since are now unexpected delights, but i’d Never ask for one.  My expectations are the same for accommodations anywhere:  clean & a comfy bed, bonus if it’s located in a quiet location.

Normally, I never lurk in lobbies waiting for a room assignment, consider it a waste of valuable park time!   I don’t put in requests for anything other than what is specified in my Loews profile (bedding #, upper floor).  I do call re RPH reservations and ask for a notation to not be in dog tower.  Consider myself very easy going in that regard.  

It was the series of TM interactions that were a deal-breaker for me there.  A shame as the property was designed very well to the theme.  Glad you didn’t take personal offense, so many identify so closely with hotels/parks.  Here’s to many more fun-filled trips there for you!


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, then when you cruise next year, will have to tell me how you like the Harmony.  Decided my first RC cruise with the kids, go big.  

Waiting for lunch, and the sweater is soon going to be replaced with a winter jacket, and oh yeah, sunglasses!  Yay, if it can't be warm, at least I can rock sunglasses on this beautiful, sunny Fall day. 

DIx, so glad you enjoyed your birthday trip to CB.  Many more trips there, I hope.  Me too, cannot bring myself to book there or Aventura.  Stayed for the first time at SF, and would gladly stay there for a few nights again. 

Time for an early lunch walk.  Hoping the weather has gone at least into the 40's.  Lucky, nary a breeze, so no wind chill temps to be, at least today.  Saying we will have wind chills in the 30's by week's end.  Boo, winter is coming.  But hey, food comas to be this month and next.  Woot!


----------



## pattyw

Disxuni said:


> Good morning, homies! Time to come back to reality for me.
> 
> I do not know how much you guys all love Cabana Bay, but honestly, besides my Contemporary experience I would have to say it's one of my best experiences I've ever had a resort. Maybe I'm easy to please, but it was great. It looked absolutely amazing. Photos are one thing, but it's another thing to be there. You feel as if you stepped back in time. Everyone was nice. It was absolutely pristine in terms of look and cleanliness. It was relaxing and the view was absolutely amazing.



So glad you enjoyed CB! My son , Kyle and his fiancee stayed there in the spring and loved it!  Bummer on reality! Time to plan another trip! 



keishashadow said:


> Ew, you win! Not that deck isn’t stacked in your favor with all that lake effect snow. If anything though, assume it’s akin to Erie, PA. They handle regular storms of a foot or so amazingly well. We don’t have have snow routes here, such a smart idea.
> 
> Surprised to see that old iron cargo ship shift that was stuck at the Falls for over a century, dislodge in storm Halloween night. Do you think it’s going to go completely over?



Yep- we are pros at lake effect snow and its removal!  The only thing that gets me though winter( which can last until May!!) is planning some winter warm getaways!
Our Halloween storm was crazy! The winds were horrible- and for the entire day.  Many trees toppled, power outages everywhere! Luckily, we were spared from any damage and didn't lose power.  



Sue M said:


> Good morning! With all this talk about snow, I should have the Mr haul out my snow tires and make an appt to have them put on. Afternoons still in 50s and sunny here. Beautiful sunrise this morning.



Sunny and 50 sounds heavenly! Enjoy!



schumigirl said:


> oh I saw that ship on the news......weird story!!


Yes- crazy indeed!  Finally dislodged after 100 years! It was a bad, bad storm!



Lynne G said:


> Time for an early lunch walk. Hoping the weather has gone at least into the 40's. Lucky, nary a breeze, so no wind chill temps to be, at least today. Saying we will have wind chills in the 30's by week's end. Boo, winter is coming. But hey, food comas to be this month and next. Woot!



Enjoy your walk in the sun!  and Yay! for food comas!!

Sun is out for now! Clouds, wind, and rain moving in shortly!  Our ground is so wet already!  But I'm sure the below freezing lows the next 10 days will start to freeze it! Ugh!


----------



## Disxuni

keishashadow said:


> Glad you didn’t take personal offense, so many identify so closely with hotels/parks.  Here’s to many more fun-filled trips there for you!



Thanks for wishing me luck, as well as others saying they're glad I had a good time at the resort. Thanks you guys as well.

I realize that people have different tastes, as well as have different experiences, hence why I questioned in my original post how much you guys might even like it. Just the place and style of it alone I'm sure is not a lot of people's thing. Even small things such as music might be something people may like, or don't like. As for example, I noticed in the lobby area and restaurant you can hear oldies, but in the pool area it was definitely more modern music. 

It's interesting to see what others experiences are and accept the good, or bad. Everything has ups and downs and things you like, or dislike about it. That's what making any decision, especially for a vacation is a tough decision sometimes.


----------



## macraven

I’m officially southern-ized now

57 and tomorrow’s high could be 68 at its peak but will see how predictions change tonight 
Later this month temps will drop

I should have moved further south

I think we should build  a huge mansion in a place that has year round ideal temperatures.....and all move in to this estate


----------



## Monykalyn

Tired Monday! Can't believe November already.
Halloween was cold, but lots of kiddos out. Went to neighbors house for bit (my old boss, still a good friend) to catch up. Her house is in the flat part so she had tons of kids. Middle dressed up as Cruella-will have to upload a photo. 
Wingapalooza saturday-another huge turnout/success. Took all day Sunday to recover LOL.

Disxuni-we loved Cabana Bay too. We were in a family suite overlooking pool (the one with slide). It is great having that much space for 4 people. I think my son spent every moment he could in lazy river or going down slide. Although I have to say I loved Sapphire Falls as well with the boat transportation. I think Universal's resorts are much nicer than 99% of Disneys. Enjoyed the Grand Floridian in August but I would choose SF over GF for theming, staff, and upkeep!

and no snow! Bit cooler than usual fall currently, but it is sunny. My poor hen who is molting has been tucked between the big fluffy birds at night when I go to check on them. Funny how brutal pecking order can be, yet they will take care of each other when they need to.

Guess I should work! 
Hey to all and hope all are doing well and staying warm and dry!


----------



## schumigirl

Has everyone got the email about next years HHN event......got a save the date email

September 10th till October 31st!! 

Excellent!!


----------



## Lynne G

Rats.  Schumi beat me to it.

For all that are interested in 2020's HHN, did you get the email, reserve time for 30th HHN, starting September 10, 2020 email?  Is it early for Universal to send such?  Okay, I did already book, though may change when APH rates come out in August of next year, or so.  And thinking of adding the mouse before or after this coming year.  Decisions.  

Lunch walk was not that bad, and very bright out.  

MonyK, glad to hear the wing selling this week-end went so well.  And cute costume for kid.  Hehhe, with chickens.  My neighbor's been working on his chicken area, guess getting it winterized.


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> SueM we do the all season radials but if our seasonal forecast is accurate, may be buying a pair of real snow tires.  Don’t think we still have the old chains we’ve used only once over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed you did!  At least they called us special


I guess it depends where you live. It’s a crap shoot whether we will get snowy winter or just a dusting. But our coastal snow is wet and heavy.  All seasons don’t cut it here. And if we want to go up to Whistler they have tire checks before you climb up in elevation. We’re also quite hilly. I live on a hill. 
There‘s a newish product out called All Weather my daughter got for her suv. It has the snow designation on it but like All Season you leave them on all year.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I have always had all season.  They do well enough in the snow, and so I don’t have to change.  Only time I had chains, was on my Dbro’s  suburban, as he picked us up from the train station after a blizzard had hit the area.  Most of the times, chains are not permitted on the road, as the brine crap they put on the roads beat the roads enough not to be banged with chains. 

Crap on tv tonight.  Had a nice dinner with older one, as his choice for his 22nd birthday.  The burger place we wanted to eat at was closed, mechanical issue, so we ended up at the diner we all like.  And as with most diners, doggie bag that will make DH happy.


----------



## keishashadow

Sue I remember being surprised to discover Seattle gets little in the way of snow when we visited the area.  That fog though, wow.


Lynne G said:


> go big.


Or go home.

Speaking of big, how the heck did the Ravens manage to beat the Patriots? Arrrgh


pattyw said:


> Luckily, we were spared from any damage and didn't lose power.


Yes, that’s the scary thing. Bad enough no lights or tv in summer but lack of heat in winter is hard to overcome!


macraven said:


> I think we should build a huge mansion in a place that has year round ideal temperatures.....and all move in to this estate


I vote for a nice pool feature, outdoors.  Indoors if salt water  


Monykalyn said:


> Enjoyed the Grand Floridian in August but I would choose SF over GF for theming, staff, and upkeep!


Nice costume!  

Same here, the overpriced GF has never struck a chord with me other than enjoying the restaurants now & again.  


Lynne G said:


> Most of the times, chains are not permitted on the road, as the brine crap they put on the roads beat the roads enough not to be banged with chains.


Yes, def out of favor these days but one of the best ways to plow thru a deep, heavy snow.  I wouldn’t know how to put them on if my life depended upon it.


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. Uneventful day today, but yesterday was good.  Yesterday morning was B's baptism. About 20 students from her dorm came.  I thought she was going to stay after church and have lunch with us, but she ditched us for her friends. I am so glad she is enjoying school and making new friends. She was so nervous about living on campus.



keishashadow said:


> I’m just really not feeling the idea of having an auto payment again.


 We went for several years without a car payment and now we have 2. Thankfully dh's car will be paid off in a little over a year.



Sue M said:


> Seems like these days bad drivers are increasing.


 I blame cell phones. We live in a college town and so many seem to think they are invincible. Dh has actually had students tell him that they are perfectly capable of texting while driving.



Lynne G said:


> Nothing like outdoor air conditioning. 34 outside temperature, said the car. Oh, and get your windshield ice scraper out. Rats, had to scrape frost off my car windows. And yes, that heater in my seat was activated, oh yes I did. 70 put as the inside the car temp. I am not a fan of cold.


Brrrr! It hasn't quite gotten that cold here yet, but I know it's coming. I'm not a fan of the cold either.



pattyw said:


> We even saw a little wet S-N-O-W on Saturday!! Ick!


Yuck! Don't say that word. Don't even spell it.



Disxuni said:


> I do not know how much you guys all love Cabana Bay, but honestly, besides my Contemporary experience I would have to say it's one of my best experiences I've ever had a resort.


I haven't stayed there yet, but would be open to it. We loved the Royal Pacific. Haven't stayed at any of the others yet.



Lynne G said:


> Boo, winter is coming.


 I want it to stay fall until spring.



macraven said:


> I think we should build a huge mansion in a place that has year round ideal temperatures.....and all move in to this estate


 I'm in!



Monykalyn said:


> Middle dressed up as Cruella-


 Great costume.



Lynne G said:


> Had a nice dinner with older one, as his choice for his 22nd birthday.


 Happy birthday to him.



keishashadow said:


> Speaking of big, how the heck did the Ravens manage to beat the Patriots? Arrrgh


 Patriots lost? Awesome! Sorry, not a Patriots fan.

Noting on TV tonight (just got finished watching Thor) so I guess it's back to binge watching Murder She Wrote.


----------



## macraven

Playing ketchup right now and skimming thru threads 

Sending  to Lynne’s son
Hope his day was great 
And hope you smiled all day thinking back to when he came into this world

(I always think back to when I had my boys and how happy I was when they were born)

Hoping all the homies are doing fine and have a great week


----------



## schumigirl

Belated Birthday wishes to Lynne`s son.....   Hope he had a lovely day......

Charade, glad your daughter is settling in to her new life......is she very far away from you now? 




We have a real winters day here, same last night. High winds and heavy rain....there`s hardly a leaf left on the trees this morning. The wind and rain woke me up a couple of times last night, but got back over quickly. Least it`s not snow! 

Having a day at home today......already cleaned all the bathrooms and a few other rooms we don`t use every day.....Tom washed all the floors that have wood or tiles and vacuumed any carpets…..not a bad team. I`m just ignoring the inside of the windows that could do with a wipe over.....darn candles.....even Yankee Candles cause some blackening effect! Will leave that for another day.....

Tuesday again......


----------



## Lynne G

It's that day of the week, tacos are on the menu.  Here is hoping Mac is feeling well enough, and is permitted to drive far enough to make a Taco Bell run.  Hope you are feeling better, Mac.

Yep, when the weather's wet, and not nice out, always nice to be able to stay at home.  Hope you get a better night's sleep, tonight, Schumi.  Hate when the weather wakes me up during the night.

At least a warmer day, 42 was the start, so almost 10 degree warmer this morning.  And very, very dark out.  Mostly cloud cover arrived in the overnight, and still persists.  Predicted clouds and some sun today, with best chances of some rain, closer to the shore, and closer to the mountain areas.  I'm in between, so hoping just a more sunny than overcast day. 

With that, thank you Charade, Mac and Schumi, older one is old enough, all he wants on his birthday, is dinner out.  He is a good dining partner.  And, we will formally celebrate his birthday on Thanksgiving.  We tend to be in easy mode now, if all get together for a meal to celebarate a holiday, we also celebrate the birthdays that were missed.  Hence, one of the desserts at Thanksgiving will be a birthday cake.

Oh, I so need tea.  While not quite ooh feels cool inside, it's time for tea.  And I am thinking, lots of tea today, I am feeling some cool air.  Sigh.  Weather guy this morning, said that fingers of arctic air have been pouring down across our area.  I am so not ready for arctic air feeling temps.  And usually that means more chances of snow.  Talking we may see flurries on Friday.  Right then.  Weather will be wet, and not nice out, three day week-end will commence.  Seems most of the white stuff will be in the early morning.  Um, I will be sleeping in on Friday.  No need to see snow, if I can help it. 

Later homies.  Have a terrific, totally perfect Tuesday.  And for those in my state and those in NJ, or any other state, that's voting day, get out to vote!


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Charade, glad your daughter is settling in to her new life......is she very far away from you now?


She is only about 20 minutes from home. Several people have expressed surprise that she is living on campus. Yes, we could save a lot of money by having her commute, but we felt that she should have the full college experience.  We also felt that the experience would be good for her socially. Several people have asked me if she comes home on the weekends and are surprised when I tell them no. The school offers so may activities to keep the students occupied. Why come home where its boring?


Time for another exciting day at the office. Guess today I will work on monthly billing.


----------



## keishashadow

Election Day here.  Got up early and pulled myself together to be ready to roll with the mr when he got off work & came home at 8:15 am. Nope, he begged off for when he wakes up.  Been awhile since he’s stood me up hahaha. Will head out later, not sure if i’m Going to cook or not. 

Wanted to watch the Little Mermaid live event on the tube later w/GD who is staying over. She had requested ‘Mermaid food’.  Puzzled me, she doesn’t eat seafood.  She meant themed cookies or cupcakes, has quite the sweet tooth.  Just dawned on me, she has gymnastics & won’t be here till 8:30am.  After she eats late dinner & is fed will be time for bed as bit of a drive to her school district in the am. Too late to enjoy the show.  She’ll be back most of the weekend, will catch it then

.





Lynne G said:


> Had a nice dinner with older one, as his choice for his 22nd birthday. The burger place we wanted to eat at was closed, mechanical issue, so we ended up at the diner we all like. And as with most diners, doggie bag that will make DH happy.


Can’t go wrong with a good burger!  Happy birthday to you son!!!


Charade67 said:


> I thought she was going to stay after church and have lunch with us, but she ditched us for her friends. I am so glad she is enjoying school and making new friends. She was so nervous about living on campus.


Evidence of you doing a great job, isn’t it great to see them flourishing?


Charade67 said:


> Patriots lost? Awesome! Sorry, not a Patriots fan.


Oh so the same here, but we put the Ravens in the same category as they are division rivals


schumigirl said:


> We have a real winters day here, same last night. High winds and heavy rain....there`s hardly a leaf left on the trees this morning. The wind and rain woke me up a couple of times last night, but got back over quickly. Least it`s not sn


we’re supposed to get our first accumulating snow this weekend.  I’m not having it, oh no snow!

Drives me crazy how my mr can sleep so peacefully in that sort of weather.  Says he finds the sound of wind & rain soothing.  I keep waiting for the windows to blow in, sounds a bit crazy but they did so during a microburst years ago.  We sit up on a high ridge and often manage to catch some wicked wind.


Lynne G said:


> Here is hoping Mac is feeling well enough, and is permitted to drive far enough to make a Taco Bell run. Hope you are feeling better, Mac.


Does Taco Bell deliver?  Uber eats is starting to take off in our area, just can’t bring myself to use them for that.  When i was looking for seasoning ideas to make my taco meat last week, did see a copycat version of Taco Bell’s.  I’d never attempt as I don’t care for the chain but was curious.  Would you believe it is sautéed in water. I guess to get that mealy sort of texture?


Lynne G said:


> if all get together for a meal to celebarate a holiday, we also celebrate the birthdays that were missed. Hence, one of the desserts at Thanksgiving will be a birthday cake.


That is a very good idea.  Always did feel bad tho for those who have BD on Xmas.  


Charade67 said:


> Several people have asked me if she comes home on the weekends and are surprised when I tell them no. The school offers so may activities to keep the students occupied. Why come home where its boring?


It’s her first semester/year.  All new and exciting, she will settled into things.  I didn’t think any of my boys, who all went to schools within 1 to 1-1/2 hours away, would make an appearance home ever again.  I did insist they show up for Thanksgiving.  After the first year they came home at least once a month.  By their last year I tended to make sure they had access to a vehicle so I didn’t have to drive up to grab them on the weekend lol.


----------



## macraven

My FIL passed this morning


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> My FIL passed this morning


Oh, sad to hear.  Hugs to you & DH!  You have so much on your plate already, take it easy.


----------



## Disxuni

I'm sorry about that news, @macraven. You know how to get a hold of me if you want to talk.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> My FIL passed this morning



mac, I`m so sorry to hear that news.....yes, many hugs to you and your DH and all the family too


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, I am so sorry to hear of his passing.  May you both find some comfort, and sympathy to you, Mr. Mac, and FIL's family and friends.


----------



## schumigirl

Ah Charade didn't realise she was as close as twenty minutes away. Glad she`s having fun though and not bored...….

Keisha.....Election Day??????? It`s not that time already is it......nah, I`d not have missed all the hoopla for the big one.....lol.....time with GD sounds lovely......Taco Bell has never appealed to me at all.....then that type of food isn`t really for me anyway.......but I do like the sound of home made as an alternative.....

Yes, I can lull myself to sleep at times with heavy rain bouncing down....lol....but the winds at times were horrendous last night.....it`s been dull all day, now we have bright sunshine when darkness is only an hour away...….of course! 



Chicken breasts stuffed with Brie and cranberry tonight...….little baby potatoes too......

Not much else going on......


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> That is a very good idea. Always did feel bad tho for those who have BD on Xmas.


Dh has a birthday in Christmas Eve. We try to do no Christmas related activities that day. 



schumigirl said:


> Chicken breasts stuffed with Brie and cranberry tonight...….little baby potatoes too......


 That sounds really good. I have no idea what we will eat tonight. I need to to the grocery store.


----------



## Charade67

Mac, I am so sorry to hear your news. Lots of hugs and prayers for your family.


----------



## Lynne G

Always lush dinners from Schumi.  

I am thinking hot roast beef sandwiches.  Picked up some roast beef from the deli counter the other day, so put in gravy, and there we go.  Thinking some green beans would go good. 

Voting when I come home, and I think older one is picking up little one, to come home to vote.  I guess she will have lunch with him, then go back to school.  Like B, little one is about 1/2 hour away.  Yes, us too, paying much to have her room there, but she's enjoying her stay, and has made some new friends.  Only comes home on a week-end, to get more clothes and food.  Have not seen her for 2 weeks.  But lucky, will see her the week-end before Thanksgiving, as she has the whole week of Thanksgiving off, so over a week home.  Wee.  Then crazy, finals will be like a week or so later, than she'll be home after the 18th of December to start the break in sessions.  She returns to school the day after we get back from our January cruise.  Time does fly.  

And lucky or unlucky?  Keisha gets GD this week-end.  Hope you have fun with making some of those requested mermaid treats.


----------



## keishashadow

Managed to knock out 3 Xmas gifts & candy this afternoon but mostly stuff for me haha strike while iron is hot. 


schumigirl said:


> Election Day??????? It`s not that time already is it......nah, I`d not have missed all the hoopla for the big one.....lol.....time with GD sounds lovely.....


Not the dum dum dum big one next year but in political time it’s right around the corner


Lynne G said:


> And lucky or unlucky? Keisha gets GD this week-end. Hope you have fun with making some of those requested mermaid treats.


Oh very lucky!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just a quick stop in  Just reading to catch up and say a quick " Hello "  

@macraven I"m so sorry to hear about your fil.  I am sending many thoughts and prayers to all of you.  

Well...it seems like some more papers found my desk again. Once the temperatures drop and the snow falls...we get busy.  Hopefully stop in later tonight!!!!

Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> My FIL passed this morning


  I’m so sorry Mac


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn said:


> Tired Monday! Can't believe November already.
> Halloween was cold, but lots of kiddos out. Went to neighbors house for bit (my old boss, still a good friend) to catch up. Her house is in the flat part so she had tons of kids. Middle dressed up as Cruella-will have to upload a photo.
> Wingapalooza saturday-another huge turnout/success. Took all day Sunday to recover LOL.
> 
> Disxuni-we loved Cabana Bay too. We were in a family suite overlooking pool (the one with slide). It is great having that much space for 4 people. I think my son spent every moment he could in lazy river or going down slide. Although I have to say I loved Sapphire Falls as well with the boat transportation. I think Universal's resorts are much nicer than 99% of Disneys. Enjoyed the Grand Floridian in August but I would choose SF over GF for theming, staff, and upkeep!
> 
> and no snow! Bit cooler than usual fall currently, but it is sunny. My poor hen who is molting has been tucked between the big fluffy birds at night when I go to check on them. Funny how brutal pecking order can be, yet they will take care of each other when they need to.
> 
> Guess I should work!
> Hey to all and hope all are doing well and staying warm and dry!


great Cruella costume!  Poor little hen, nice she can tuck inbetween the others for some warmth. Why is she melting?  
Interesting about GF vs SF! I haven’t stayed at SF, during my RP stay I had the best of intentions of going over to check out SF but...... I do love GF and have always had good experiences with the staff. I also wanted to go over to CB, love a lazy river, but somehow never managed either. Sheesh.



keishashadow said:


> Sue I remember being surprised to discover Seattle gets little in the way of snow when we visited the area.  That fog though, wow.
> 
> 
> Same here, the overpriced GF has never struck a chord with me other than enjoying the restaurants now & again.


yes, we do get that marine fog.  We can go years with little to no snow then bam!  In 2009 we got hit hard around Christmas thru New Years with back to back snow storms. It was awful. DH birthday is in Feb so for his birthday present I bought him a snow blower!  It sat for 3 yrs unopened until it snowed again. I think we got 2” and DH couldn’t get out fast enough to finally try his new toy!  Lol. 

I agree, WDW room rates have gone crazy. All the resorts are over priced.



Charade67 said:


> Hello everyone. Uneventful day today, but yesterday was good.  Yesterday morning was B's baptism. About 20 students from her dorm came.  I thought she was going to stay after church and have lunch with us, but she ditched us for her friends. I am so glad she is enjoying school and making new friends. She was so nervous about living on campus.
> 
> 
> I blame cell phones. We live in a college town and so many seem to think they are invincible. Dh has actually had students tell him that they are perfectly capable of texting while driving.
> 
> Brrrr! It hasn't quite gotten that cold here yet, but I know it's coming. I'm not a fan of the cold either.
> 
> Yuck! Don't say that word. Don't even spell it.
> 
> I haven't stayed there yet, but would be open to it. We loved the Royal Pacific. Haven't stayed at any of the others yet.
> 
> I want it to stay fall until spring.


Congrats to B!  Wow! 20 students came, great showing.

There has been a huge crack down here on texting and driving, distracted driving, etc. A couple of times (that made the news hour) over zealous police gave tickets to people who had their phone in the cup holder charging.

I’d happily skip winter! 

I loved RP too. Stayed at all 3.  I didn’t think I’d like HRH but location, location! It’s such a short walk to the parks. Plus it didn’t hurt that we had a great view from our room. Could see Rip Rocket, even Hogwarts castle.  But for overall theming I love both RP and PB.


Another beautiful sunny day, low 50s. Went to lunch with friends, and then took the dogs out for a walk in the sunshine around the neighbourhood with a friend.  She walks one of my dogs and they get so excited to see her!  She bakes them dog biscuits, the spoiled dogs!  

I think it’s past due to make an appt to get rid of the sparkles!  Going to phone and see if I can get in later this week.

Anyone watch Walking Dead Sunday?  Great ending, can’t wait for next ep to see what happens!


----------



## Lynne G

Sounded like a nice day, Sue.  

Just relaxing tonight. Did vote, and we have a new way to vote. Have to get used to it.

Keisha, so lucky is right to enjoy a girl in the house. She is so lucky to have a grandma in you.

Under covers, house feels cool to me. Men always think I need to wear more clothes. Um no, house needs to be warm enough I do not look I am at the arctic zone. Weather guy is still warning we may see snow on Friday. Just no, I hope.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Sounded like a nice day, Sue.
> 
> Just relaxing tonight. Did vote, and we have a new way to vote. Have to get used to it.
> 
> Keisha, so lucky is right to enjoy a girl in the house. She is so lucky to have a grandma in you.
> 
> Under covers, house feels cool to me. Men always think I need to wear more clothes. Um no, house needs to be warm enough I do not look I am at the arctic zone. Weather guy is still warning we may see snow on Friday. Just no, I hope.


What was the voting for?  House feeling a bit cool to me too. After sun goes down it doesn’t take long to cool off. 5:00 here. DH just turned on the fireplace. I always keep a fleece blanket/throw on the sofa.

Happy Belated Birthday to your son!


----------



## Lynne G

Sue, it was our voting day, where this year, we are voting for local government jobs, like our judges, school board members, and clerk of court.  Typically, many do not vote when the President’s position is not on the ballot.  Many of our states have their voting day, today.  Our polling places were open from 8 am until 8 pm.  And funny, the kids voted at lunchtime, and my DH was leaving as I was checking in, so I was the last to vote in our family.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Sue, it was our voting day, where this year, we are voting for local government jobs, like our judges, school board members, and clerk of court.  Typically, many do not vote when the President’s position is not on the ballot.  Many of our states have their voting day, today.  Our polling places were open from 8 am until 8 pm.  And funny, the kids voted at lunchtime, and my DH was leaving as I was checking in, so I was the last to vote in our family.


Thanks, I heard something about voting in the US, but didn’t hear what!  I always vote in the local elections, I think that’s what affects us the most. But here too, local elections have poor voter turn out.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> will see her the week-end before Thanksgiving, as she has the whole week of Thanksgiving off, so over a week home. Wee. Then crazy, finals will be like a week or so later, than she'll be home after the 18th of December to start the break in sessions.


I can't believe the semester is almost over already. For B finals start the week after Thanksgiving and she will be coming home for the holidays on December 11. 



keishashadow said:


> Managed to knock out 3 Xmas gifts & candy this afternoon but mostly stuff for me haha strike while iron is hot.


 That's a good start. I have only purchased one gift so far. 



Sue M said:


> I loved RP too. Stayed at all 3. I didn’t think I’d like HRH but location, location! It’s such a short walk to the parks. Plus it didn’t hurt that we had a great view from our room. Could see Rip Rocket, even Hogwarts castle. But for overall theming I love both RP and PB.


Dh wants to stay at HRH the next time we go. I just don't know when that will be.



Sue M said:


> I think it’s past due to make an appt to get rid of the sparkles! Going to phone and see if I can get in later this week.


 I am going to be doing that on Friday. I'm too cheap to pay someone, so I will be doing it myself. 



Lynne G said:


> Under covers, house feels cool to me. Men always think I need to wear more clothes. Um no, house needs to be warm enough I do not look I am at the arctic zone. Weather guy is still warning we may see snow on Friday. Just no, I hope.


 I agree. I have friends who insist on keeping the temp at 68 or below during the winter. I refuse to be uncomfortable in my own home.  Hope the snow misses you.

I should be thinking about going to bed, but I made the mistake of napping when I got home from work. Hopefully I won't be up too late.


----------



## macraven

Just checking to see if any of the homies are up
Been a sad day and working on getting my feelings in check 

Will leave the light on for you Jik


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> Just checking to see if any of the homies are up
> Been a sad day and working on getting my feelings in check
> 
> Will leave the light on for you Jik


im up, I’m on Pacific time, 10:14 here.


----------



## Sue M

@Charade67 i got an appt Friday. If I try to do it myself the bathroom looks like a horror show. And the salon products are more gentle on my hair. I find the home ones made my hair very dry.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Managed to knock out 3 Xmas gifts & candy this afternoon but mostly stuff for me haha strike while iron is hot.
> 
> Not the dum dum dum big one next year but in political time it’s right around the corner
> 
> Oh very lucky!




Yay!! It’s always good to get some  Christmas purchases under the belt.....That’s kind of what I do at times.......oh I’ll get that for such and such......then I’m buying it for me!! I’m planning on making a start this week though....promise! Ah local elections......yes, still vote in them too.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Just a quick stop in  Just reading to catch up and say a quick " Hello "
> 
> @macraven I"m so sorry to hear about your fil.  I am sending many thoughts and prayers to all of you.
> 
> Well...it seems like some more papers found my desk again. Once the temperatures drop and the snow falls...we get busy.  Hopefully stop in later tonight!!!!
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!




Hey Pumpkin........good to see you.......and hope your temps don’t go too low.....it just seems so early, then I remember it’s December........





Charade67 said:


> I can't believe the semester is almost over already. For B finals start the week after Thanksgiving and she will be coming home for the holidays on December 11.
> 
> That's a good start. I have only purchased one gift so far.
> 
> Dh wants to stay at HRH the next time we go. I just don't know when that will be.
> 
> I am going to be doing that on Friday. I'm too cheap to pay someone, so I will be doing it myself.
> 
> I agree. I have friends who insist on keeping the temp at 68 or below during the winter. I refuse to be uncomfortable in my own home.  Hope the snow misses you.
> 
> I should be thinking about going to bed, but I made the mistake of napping when I got home from work. Hopefully I won't be up too late.



Nice she‘s coming home so early for Christmas.......I love the build up to Christmas as much as the event itself.

I never understood folks who won’t put the heating on until a certain temp hits or time of year.......I think all our friends think the same as us and if it’s cool, heat is higher.......I won’t be cold.




macraven said:


> Just checking to see if any of the homies are up
> Been a sad day and working on getting my feelings in check
> 
> Will leave the light on for you Jik



Thanks for the light mac .......still dark here this morning......

It is so tough when anyone passes. Takes a while to come to terms with it. How soon is the funeral? Hope it’s not too long a wait for everyone. Still sending many hugs.......



Wednesday again......rain has stopped, I think.......finally.

No usual Wednesday lunch for us today with my buddies.......one is poorly, one is on vacation and the other couple are popping into London for the day......they did ask if we wanted to go with them.......er, no.......shopping with her isn‘t fun.....she goes in every single store! Whether she wants something in there or not......even war games stores??? Nope, shopping for me is at least stick to the stores that you may actually buy something from......

It‘s maybe ideal, as went into our office last night and the radiator wasn’t as warm as it should be......we don’t go in there every day so hadn’t noticed. I sent a txt to our plumber and he’s coming along this morning to fix it. Shouldn’t take much, but he’s got a job first thing so it may be lunchtime before he gets there.

No idea what’s for dinner tonight......just the two of us.......may go out to village pub....they do delicious food and it’s all cooked fresh.....hmmm. Well, we are missing lunch out today.....

Have a great Wednesday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Pumpkin, hope the papers disappear from you desk enough, you find some fun things to do.  Hope your snow does stop, and can get out without issue. 

Sue, hope you are doing well, and yep, our elections are always in the Fall, with primaries in the Spring.  Listened to the news last night, as returns came in.  Only some interesting winners, none was shocking, or of that wow, he or she won. 

Schumi, yep, odd  when plans for the day, are not going to happen.  Hope the office has it's heating fixed already, and dinner at the local pub sounds perfect for a day, that hopefully stays rain free.  And Woot!  Your holiday trip is getting oh so much closer now.  This month, in fact.  Yay!

Charade, that's nice B gets home so fast after our later in the calendar Thanksgving.  Both my kids have finals the from the 12 to the 18. Like B, the classes end on that Wednesday, then they get almost a week for finals.  I was so ready to book a cruise on the 15 of December, but with the way the schools' calendars are, I couldn't expect both to stack all their finals in the 2 days right after classes end.  Hence, why we are sailing the second week in January.  Almost as good pricing.  I would like to do even later, but little one's school starts a week earlier than older one's this coming semester. 

Ah, a Wednesday is here.  Nothing good was said by the weather guy,as I drove in the very dark, but clear enough sky.  Cool today, but we will see sun.  And oh no, summer is gone.  On Friday, at this time, we will have wind chills in the 20's.  Yeah, I am liking the cold, less and less.  Taking this Friday off, sounds more and more a very good idea. Hoping at the time I usually commute, I will be sound asleep on Friday.  Well, maybe not, as DH gets up a bit before me to get to work, and he is noisy.  Good thing is, I won't move from the bed, and the covers will be all mine.  And most of the time, I go back to sleep, or just relax after he leaves.  Was odd today, as I was the only one out the door early.  Seems DH's truck is ready from the repair shop.  He's happy to get it back, as they gave him a small car to drive, as he waited.  He missed throwing stuff in the back of his truck. 

Finally, why yes it is, that time of the week, hello camels, we so need a reminder that the middle of the work week has come upon us, and as we get over this hump of a day, the glorious week-end seems to be closer. 
 - yeah I'd like to be on the beach again.  Sigh.  Cooler temps are the norm, but hey, at least sunglasses are needed today.

Hope this finds all in a happier mood, and sending lots of hugs to Mac.  Losing a loved one is hard, memories are what we can smile about one day.   Hope you got some sleep in last night.

 


Okay, I need tea, lots of it.  And something sweet.  Saw some candy appear in our break room.  Hmmm, wonder if all was eaten.  Later homies.  

And yay, for Keisha already knocking out the Christmas presents.  Hey, nothing wrong with most being for you.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> . I am so glad she is enjoying school and making new friends. She was so nervous about living on campus.



So glad to hear B is  doing well at school.  



Charade67 said:


> Yuck! Don't say that word. Don't even spell it.



Ha- I'm with you!!  I'll think 



macraven said:


> My FIL passed this morning



So, so sorry! 



Sue M said:


> I agree, WDW room rates have gone crazy. All the resorts are over priced.



So sad about this. Yay for Universal and wonderful AP rates! and free nights at HRH with our reward points!



Sue M said:


> Another beautiful sunny day, low 50s



Sounds heavenly! Sun is out now, but it's 32!! BRRRR!! And the temps are going lower this week!! Ick!!



schumigirl said:


> Wednesday again......rain has stopped, I think.......finally.



Nice for dry weather! We're getting so much rain... and then snow! My seasonal affective disorder is kicking in big time!!



Lynne G said:


> Ah, a Wednesday is here. Nothing good was said by the weather guy,as I drove in the very dark, but clear enough sky. Cool today, but we will see sun. And oh no, summer is gone. On Friday, at this time, we will have wind chills in the 20's. Yeah, I am liking the cold, less and less.



First, Happy Belated Birthday to your son!!!

Same here on the weather front!! Very bad news ahead! Very nervous that this cold weather is starting so early! Hoping for a mild end to November!

Happy Wednesday all!! Always loving Lynne's camel pics!! 

Been so busy at work! But it makes the days just fly by!   This weekend Joe and I are planning a Finger Lakes trip and a stay at a bed and breakfast! Looking forward to some wine tours and tastings! 

Have a great day all!!


----------



## Charade67

Bored at work again. High of 60 today but the forecast for next week mentions the possibility of snow. I’ll believe it when I see it. In the 12 years I’ve lived here we have never had snow in November. 

I think I will go reorganize the files. The boss is not very careful about how she returns them. It drives me nuts when they are not in alphabetical order.


----------



## Sue M

Charade we keep our thermostat programmed at 20c (68f) year round Day time temp, at night 17c  but we have a gas fireplace in the living room to bump up the heat.  And if I’m cold I do bump up the furnace.

I only have 2 Christmas gift so far, and Choc Frogs for stocking stuffers! 

Pattyw I had to phone HRH to get my points added from our stay!  I don’t know what happened because I had my rewards # attached to my res  but the points never got credited to my acct. 
We have 5 days before WDW Caribbean Beach stay but still haven’t decided where to go, Universal if rates come down but at the moment all the deluxe are $400 range. Or Deerfield Beach.  No rush to decide, have to wait for 2020 companion fare to be deposited on Alaska acct.  Love their direct flights from Seattle.

Lynne thanks for checking in, I’m ok.

Mac how are you doing?  The past few weeks haven’t been kind to us.

My dog woke me at 4:00 wanting to go out, ugh. Couldn’t get back to sleep. This morning is my volunteer morning at church bagging bread for food bank. Will come home briefly then catch the early afternoon movie. We have the planned power out today, they’re doing some work on the lines so may as well get out instead of sitting around with no light, or heat. Seeing Malificent. 
Don‘t know what’s for dinner. We have gas stove but not cooking in a dark kitchen. Order out?
Sunny again, we live higher up on a hill and looking out over the inlet it looks like there’s a blanket over it. Low marine fog just over the water!


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> In the 12 years I’ve lived here we have never had snow in November.



Oh how I wish I could say I haven't seen snow in 12 years in November! We see it in October!  Maybe someday.. It's been a crazy fall.  We've had temps in the 70s , near 80- just a few weeks ago. Now, we're struggling to see highs near 40!



Sue M said:


> Pattyw I had to phone HRH to get my points added from our stay! I don’t know what happened because I had my rewards # attached to my res but the points never got credited to my acct.


Sue- I  had to e-mail the Rewards dept to get mine credited as well. And I checked, too upon check-in and they verified our rewards number and e-mail.  The points were credited within the week.  Not sure what the problem is but I guess as long as I get my points I'm happy.  We just got another free night certificate!  



Sue M said:


> Order out?



 Go for it!!

Still sunny! Enjoying some green tea before lunch! Was thinking about what to do for dinner! I'm liking my order out suggestion I gave to Sue!


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Lynne......yes, office radiator is now working fine.....plumber didn’t arrive till just after 1pm. Room is back to being the cosy room it usually is.....sounds like you have some cold weather coming!

Yes, 3 weeks tomorrow we set off for our overnight before flying.......can’t wait! And you’re right behind us with your cruise too......When do you move out of your current office......are the new offices far away? 



Charade We have 5c here today......around 40F.  Very damp outside. We had the main heating off today for plumber to fix offending radiator.....I sat with laptop in the kitchen beside the Aga to keep warm.....it wasn’t off for long though.




Heading out to local pub for dinner a little bit later, maybe around 6ish......it’ll be a winter warmer dish we choose tonight I think. And friends who are in London today sent a txt to say lunch with them Saturday since we missed today......sounds good to us!

One of our favourite seafood places closes for the winter every year and are due to close in a couple of weeks and not open till March....so we’ll probably go there. 

Time for a cuppa.......Earl Grey I think.........l


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Sue M said:


> Another beautiful sunny day, low 50s. Went to lunch with friends, and then took the dogs out for a walk in the sunshine around the neighbourhood with a friend. She walks one of my dogs and they get so excited to see her! She bakes them dog biscuits, the spoiled dogs!


Sounds like a great way to spend part of a day...before the cold weather sets in.  


macraven said:


> Been a sad day and working on getting my feelings in check


Please be gentle with yourself.  Everyone grieves at their own pace.  You and @Sue M have had your plates full.  It is never easy to loose anyone  I'm sending you lots of hugs   


schumigirl said:


> No idea what’s for dinner tonight......just the two of us.......may go out to village pub....they do delicious food and it’s all cooked fresh.....hmmm. Well, we are missing lunch out today.....


I do love deciding last minute to go somewhere.  Most of the time...those are our best meals out.  


Lynne G said:


> Okay, I need tea, lots of it.


I agree.  I did pick up an earl grey on my way to work this morning...and I'm thinking I may need to plug in the kettle here at work and have another one.  It helps keep the cold away.  


pattyw said:


> Looking forward to some wine tours and tastings!


Patty...that sounds like it would be a great time!!!!  I'm not a wine drinker...and the hubby doesn't drink.  So I don't think I would ever get to do one...but they do sound like lots of fun.  I know a few friends who do them, and they LOVE them,  


Charade67 said:


> I think I will go reorganize the files. The boss is not very careful about how she returns them. It drives me nuts when they are not in alphabetical order.


I hate when there are slow days at work.  I'm lucky that no one touches my stuff...even when I'm gone.  They leave organized piles for me to deal with when I get back. as they don't want to mess up what I have organized.  


Sue M said:


> My dog woke me at 4:00 wanting to go out, ugh. Couldn’t get back to sleep. This morning is my volunteer morning at church bagging bread for food bank. Will come home briefly then catch the early afternoon movie. We have the planned power out today, they’re doing some work on the lines so may as well get out instead of sitting around with no light, or heat. Seeing Malificent.
> Don‘t know what’s for dinner. We have gas stove but not cooking in a dark kitchen. Order out?
> Sunny again, we live higher up on a hill and looking out over the inlet it looks like there’s a blanket over it. Low marine fog just over the water!


That sounds like a perfect way to spend the day without power!  I would probably pick a different movie...I can't stand watching her in movies.  So her movies get a pass from me.  

Just trying to stay warm here.  Winter has arrived here and making it's presence known.  Had to plug in the vehicles last night.  It was -23 C  or -9F this morning when I got up    Just what I didn't want to see.  Oh well...stopped for a tea on my way to work...the sun is back shining now.  Had some snowfall in the last couple of days.  It's winter in Canada.  Can't get around it- just put up with it.  Once the weekend is over...it is supposed to warm up and be more tolerable again.  I hope the weather man is right.  I'll just make more tea to keep me warm 

Finally starting to feel myself again.  Woke up Friday with a cold...and got worse over the weekend...and basically sat on my butt with the remote or sleeping all weekend.  I'm starting to come around now.  And try to keep the kiddo sick free before his surgery next week.  

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Disxuni

Hola, homies! I'd say good morning, but it's the afternoon. It's been a busy day at work. 

Speaking of movies, anyone seen the new Terminator movie? If so, what are your thoughts? Good and bad. 

I think I was more of a fan than my mother. T2 is definitely still the best film of the franchise. The movie did not live up to my expectations. It was amazing to see certain characters being brought back, the action was executed very well, and the acting was great. However, I think the reason I think I do not believe this movie is just as great, or near the level of T2 is lot to do with the fact that there was so much focus on the action, but not so much of the story, especially since a lot has changed with what the story is and the future. That's all I'll say without spoiling it. I think a lot of the magic with T2 still is also, because other than the story, the combination of CGI and practical effects are still amazing and hold up to the time. The effects were great in this movie as well, but T2 has more of the wow factor due to the time in which it was created.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, I'd take that cup of tea with ya Schumi.  It's cool inside today, as well as a windy cool feeling outside. Buildings are close to each other, so a 5 or so minute walk, and in the same complex. Moving is to be next week, but I would not be surprised it is pushed back again.  

Pumpkin, oh no, cold outside and you have a cold. Sending some warmth, and hope you get over that cold fast.

Patty, sounds like a very nice getaway.  Good that you got your HR points back, and free nights to take. Yeah, just because we had snow in October one year, does not mean I care to have it this November.  Twice next week, they are saying snow.  Sigh.

Charade, I am with you, I like things alphabetically, though I have been accused of filing backward in the cabinet, but hey, just because you are right handed, doesn’t mean my left handed way is not the right one.   

No, Dix, have no desire to see that movie.  I remember seeing the first one, and was enough for me.  Cannot get into that story.  Heard the movie was a box office flop.  Can’t say that was a bad thing.  Sometimes the story just needs to end.  Looking at F&F too. By the second, no interest in seeing all the other ones.  Did not see the latest of that franchise either.,  

Okay, computer issues, so getting my tech guy to help.  Here is hoping I can get it fixed. So much for my afternoon.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and Sue, yep eat out.  No way would I be eating in the dark.  Hope power and all gets back to normal soon.


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Sounds like a great way to spend part of a day...before the cold weather sets in.
> 
> Please be gentle with yourself.  Everyone grieves at their own pace.  You and @Sue M have had your plates full.  It is never easy to loose anyone  I'm sending you lots of hugs
> 
> I do love deciding last minute to go somewhere.  Most of the time...those are our best meals out.
> 
> I agree.  I did pick up an earl grey on my way to work this morning...and I'm thinking I may need to plug in the kettle here at work and have another one.  It helps keep the cold away.
> 
> Patty...that sounds like it would be a great time!!!!  I'm not a wine drinker...and the hubby doesn't drink.  So I don't think I would ever get to do one...but they do sound like lots of fun.  I know a few friends who do them, and they LOVE them,
> 
> I hate when there are slow days at work.  I'm lucky that no one touches my stuff...even when I'm gone.  They leave organized piles for me to deal with when I get back. as they don't want to mess up what I have organized.
> 
> That sounds like a perfect way to spend the day without power!  I would probably pick a different movie...I can't stand watching her in movies.  So her movies get a pass from me.
> 
> Just trying to stay warm here.  Winter has arrived here and making it's presence known.  Had to plug in the vehicles last night.  It was -23 C  or -9F this morning when I got up    Just what I didn't want to see.  Oh well...stopped for a tea on my way to work...the sun is back shining now.  Had some snowfall in the last couple of days.  It's winter in Canada.  Can't get around it- just put up with it.  Once the weekend is over...it is supposed to warm up and be more tolerable again.  I hope the weather man is right.  I'll just make more tea to keep me warm
> 
> Finally starting to feel myself again.  Woke up Friday with a cold...and got worse over the weekend...and basically sat on my butt with the remote or sleeping all weekend.  I'm starting to come around now.  And try to keep the kiddo sick free before his surgery next week.
> 
> Have a great day everyone


Yep not a big fan of hers but friend said it was good so I’m willing to give it a try. 
Yikes, it’s not winter here yet!  But even when it comes we rarely dip to minus. On the rare occasions it does we think we’re gonna die lol!  I couldn’t survive in AB!  Glad you’re feeling better. I came home with a cold from NY. They sure are miserable. 

@Lynne G power still on!  But heading out soon to the show.

@pattyw  that is odd about the points. Since it was around same time frame maybe there was a glitch in the system?  I didn’t get free night. I guess 10 days isn’t enough.


----------



## Disxuni

@Lynne G I think it's supposed to end with this one, but I've been hearing conflicting information. I hope it's over now. That being said it seems James Cameron is either giving out conflicting information about the movie on purpose, or he kept changing his mind. As what happened and what was reported in some parts conflicted. Tbh, I only was looking forward to it since James Cameron was involved. Besides that never was excited for the other movies. It took me years to see the original two and only, because of the T2 attraction at Universal got my interest, as my parents didn't want me watching those films when I was younger.


----------



## pattyw

schumigirl said:


> Yes, 3 weeks tomorrow we set off for our overnight before flying



How exciting!! It will be nice to get a dose of fun in the sun!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Patty...that sounds like it would be a great time!!!!



We're looking forward to it! Now, many wineries also have craft beer and hard ciders, too- if you prefer that!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> It was -23 C or -9F this morning when I got up



UGH!!! So cold!!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally starting to feel myself again. Woke up Friday with a cold...and got worse over the weekend...and basically sat on my butt with the remote or sleeping all weekend. I'm starting to come around now. And try to keep the kiddo sick free before his surgery next week.



Glad you're feeling better! Best wishes to your DS on his surgery! 



Disxuni said:


> anyone seen the new Terminator movie



Not yet, but definitely want to!!



Lynne G said:


> Okay, computer issues, so getting my tech guy to help. Here is hoping I can get it fixed. So much for my afternoon.



Ugh on IT issues! Always happens to me when I have a deadline!!



Sue M said:


> Since it was around same time frame maybe there was a glitch in the system? I didn’t get free night. I guess 10 days isn’t enough.



Could be a glitch!  They are good at resolving issues!  You'll rack up those points in no time- hint, hint- another trip!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin........oh hells bells!! That is cold!!! We had -25 once or twice here.....we have a much more temperate climate of course, it’s unusual for us to get extremes one way or the other.......one of the benefits of living in the UK. Glad you’re feeling a bit better now, and yes, hope you don‘t share it with the family especially your son! Yes, meals out are always good......I love cooking of course, but nothing like a fresh good meal cooked for you!

Lynne.....would happily share my Earl Grey......it was the teapig stuff, very nice. Yes, Terminator movies did nothing for me either.......bored me rigid. We did plan to go see Doctor Sleep this week, but never got around to it, so will try next week.....looking forward to seeing that, one of the reasons we rewatched the Shining last week. 

Patty.....yes, some sunshine will be lovely.....heat too!! hope you don’t get too much of the white stuff.......it does seem early! 



Dinner was delicious. Both of us had beef cooked in ale with the creamiest mash potatoes there ever has been (apart from mine) and they brought us a side of their triple cooked chunky chips (fries) lush!!!

Then, hot Treacle sponge and their own custard.........along with a lovely bottle of Malbec......gorgeous meal! And they have their real fire all lit now it’s proper winter.......once we finished eating we sat by the fire with a couple we know vaguely from in there........ nice evening.

Time to sprawl in front of the tv.........it’s cold and raining outside again, but sitting in our back sitting room where it’s smaller and cosier than main sitting room, it’s a room designed for winter nights like this......

Hope your Thursday has been a good one.....


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon Sans family 

Happy belated birthday to Disxuni and Lynne’s son




schumigirl said:


> Robbie, yes, those kids will be sky high tonight......lol.....not our problem now......hope you get lots of visitors.....



We had plenty of Trick or Treaters. They came early as it was getting colder as the sun went down. Had a very nice Halloween Party.




Lynne G said:


> Hope Robo had



Had a great Halloween Lynne. Hope you did too.




Disxuni said:


> Good morning, homies! It's Nightmare Before Christmas day (as I like to call it)!



My niece is a big Nighmare Before Christmas fan.




Sue M said:


> I have a head cold, and congested. Probably what kept me up.



Sue hope you are feeling better. mummy dust on its way.




macraven said:


> My FIL pass



Mac sorry to hear about your FIL. Prayers for you and your hubby. Great to hear the doc has released you to drive.

Halloween decorations down and put away yesterday.Thought I better strike while the iron was hot. Woke up Friday with horrible pain in right side of neck. Feels like a pinched nerve or severely pulled muscle.  Couldn’t do much Friday, Saturday or Sunday. Going to try and see if it lays down, but if not will see doc. Putting anti inflammatory cream on neck and Tylenol. Have taken a few Advil, but can’t take to many do to UC. I saw massage therapist Monday and that helped some.

Highlight of my day yesterday was getting to see my great nephew.

Went out with sister, niece, daughter in law and granddaughter to see Maleficent last night. It was great.

Hubby requested a good German meal for dinner tonight. Bratwurst, boiled potatoes etc. Walmart is now carrying delicious pretzel dinner rolls. Bought them a couple weeks ago and they were fantastic warmed up in oven. So will have those too.

Monyk your daughters Cruella costume was great.

Pics of Party Spread before everyone arrived






Goodie table



Skull punch


Chili station




Subs and fixins. Also had hot dogs.

Everyone had a good time. Went home full with lots of goodies.


Schumi....yeah to upcoming trip. Always nice to be planning vacation to Orlando and parts beyond.


----------



## Robo56

Double posted. Think I fixed it.


----------



## Lynne G

Awesome we get twice of Robo’s terrific pictures.

Robo I hope you are feeling better with that neck not feeling good. Party looked delicious, and so fun with all the Halloween decor and skull in bowl.

Ah, a what for dinner.  Hmmm, something warm.


----------



## Sue M

Wow Robo!  That looks amazing. The skull punch looks so scary!  Great job.


----------



## Sue M

How did I miss it’s Disxumi’s birthday?


----------



## schumigirl

Lovely pictures Robo......it looks a beautiful party, I know everyone will have had a lovely time!

Hope the neck improves, that’s very painful....hope the pain relief helps too. And yes, looking forward to being back in Orlando soon!

mac......hope things are better. There’s been such a lot to deal with for you recently....

Vicki........big shout out to you too........




It’s still raining.........although, I think it may be easing off......think it’s to be dry all morning so we won’t get drenched going grocery shopping. And rain all afternoon I think. 

Heading to farm store too for bacon and few items to keep us stocked up......need bacon for the weekend!!! 

Need to renew our yearly travel insurance policy later today....that’ll be fun to see how much it has increased again this year! It never goes down that’s for sure.......

Croissants and something else for breakfast this morning, haven’t decided yet......

Have a great Thursday.......


----------



## Lynne G

Bacon?  Ooh, Schumi's home today, with bacon and cheese croissants, and Earl Gray tea.  I'd so be there.  

Sigh, computer issues not resolved, so have to wait for my IT guy to come in.  Process of elimination, either software is buggy, or my "dinosaur" laptop is not working properly.  Let's hope, we can resolve it sooner than later today.  Seems the downloading of the software was painfully not quick.  I left it to keep chugging, but of course, it waited for me, so now it's chugging away.  Yeah, without connectivity today, hard to do your work properly.  

So, rain for us today, too Schumi.  Though not to start when I am going home.  And snow to be mixed with it, by the early evening.  Yeah, no summer temps here now.  

Dark commute, and more traffic, but mostly going the other way.  No breeze to be had, but it feels like that calm before a storm comes.  Here's hoping the temps stay in the 50' as we close the day out, then no snow will be mixed with the rain.  

And because most of us will be wet today, so fitting, as it's a Thirsty Thursday.  One where we all need to drink, a hot or cold one, and muse that thankfully, tomorrow is a Friday.  

 - make it a good one, all.  And hope Robo, Mac, and MonyK are feeling better.  Mummy dust sent to all that ail.  


  


And don't forget, there's 48 days until 


     Hey homies, good mornng!  

Tea, why yes it is.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi you must be growing gills by now, all that rain!  We’ll all be over for some bacon!

Lynne hope you get your computer issues solved 

Its only 4:40am ugh. Woke up at 4, can‘t get back to sleep. Again.


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning before I head out to work.  On today's agenda is purchasing a gift card for one of our therapists who will be going on maternity leave after next week. 



Sue M said:


> Don‘t know what’s for dinner. We have gas stove but not cooking in a dark kitchen. Order out?


 Sounds like a plan.



schumigirl said:


> Charade We have 5c here today......around 40F.


Brrr! Today we have a high of 65, but tomorrow's high is only 45. I think I need to get winter clothes out of storage. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I hate when there are slow days at work. I'm lucky that no one touches my stuff...even when I'm gone. They leave organized piles for me to deal with when I get back. as they don't want to mess up what I have organized.


 I have begged my boss to leave the afternoon files for me to take care of in the morning, but she just won't do it.  She will at least get them in the right letter of the alphabet, but not always in perfect order. 



Disxuni said:


> Speaking of movies, anyone seen the new Terminator movie?


 I haven't even seen the original Terminator movie.  DH will probably go see it. He loves action movies like that. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, I am with you, I like things alphabetically, though I have been accused of filing backward in the cabinet, but hey, just because you are right handed, doesn’t mean my left handed way is not the right one.


 B is left handed and I have been guilty of reorganizing things she has put up. 



Robo56 said:


> Halloween decorations down and put away yesterday.Thought I better strike while the iron was hot. Woke up Friday with horrible pain in right side of neck. Feels like a pinched nerve or severely pulled muscle. Couldn’t do much Friday, Saturday or Sunday. Going to try and see if it lays down, but if not will see doc. Putting anti inflammatory cream on neck and Tylenol. Have taken a few Advil, but can’t take to many do to UC. I saw massage therapist Monday and that helped some.


 Hope you are feeling some relief today. Those party pictures are amazing. 



Lynne G said:


> Sigh, computer issues not resolved, so have to wait for my IT guy to come in. Process of elimination, either software is buggy, or my "dinosaur" laptop is not working properly. Let's hope, we can resolve it sooner than later today. Seems the downloading of the software was painfully not quick. I left it to keep chugging, but of course, it waited for me, so now it's chugging away. Yeah, without connectivity today, hard to do your work properly.


 Is this a company issued laptop? Any chance of getting it replaced.


Time to get to work and see what sort of fun awaits me.


----------



## Lynne G

Laptop replaced, now Ihave to reset all that I had personalized.  Annoying.


----------



## Disxuni

@Robo56 I definitely wish I went to that party. It looks absolutely amazing! Not usually a party person since I'm introverted, but I could definitely enjoy myself at a party like that, especially with all that food.

@Charade67 If he's into action he'll definitely like it. Typically, I'm not an action person. However, I've always liked movies involving time travel. I felt like T2 had a good balance of story and action together. I'm the type of person that if too much action, or fighting is going on at one point I start looking at my watch. Gets boring after awhile. And @pattyw it'll definitely be interesting to hear your take on it if you do see it.

Also, mmm bacon and cheese croissants.



Good morning, homies!

Nothing much, but work, work, work, work. 

Also, booked on Saturday to go with my father to meet someone in relation to our Middle Passage project in terms of finding markers, identifying them, and publishing that information on their website to make that information more easier to find and so people are more educated about it. It's difficult to find since there's almost no information about it other other than identifying which cities have one and which ones do not. A couple of weeks ago, we were digging in Ponce Inlet and searched for hours. We even asked around no one knew what we were talking about. We even attempted to find articles about the marker, or a ceremony, but nothing. It's hard, but that's the whole point of doing this is to making it more accessible and to educate people. We also want to bring QR codes into the project too, but baby steps. Have to find and discover first.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue, yes, this rain is continuous....no signs of it stopping anytime soon. Yes, bacon is now back and we are fully stocked with the stuff.....and a few other things too thanks to a master butcher!!!! 

Lynne.....glad the laptop has been sorted.....it`s frustrating when we have issues like that!!! 

Charade we have 40F today, but feels colder, rain is beginning to look like sleet.....but it is just rain. 



I am so glad we didn't have anywhere to go this afternoon.....been completely miserable and cold outside. Now it`s just getting dark! 

We did get our yearly travel insurance policy sorted out.....and worked out cheaper than last year rather unusually. We were surprised at that.....but pleasantly surprised. But, the cost is worth it for the year. 

Chicken breasts wrapped in smoked bacon stuffed with something or other for dinner tonight......maybe brie and cranberry again, we all like that. And so easy.......

3.30pm it`s chucking it down with rain, blowing a gale and it`s already getting dark enough to have lamps on around our home..........so may just go pour a glass of wine.......




​


----------



## Lynne G

Meatballs requested, so my dinner is set.

And, yes Charade, work one.  Still is not right, so more issues to solve.  But at least I can do most.


Lunchtime walk looks like it will be cloudy.  And darn too cool inside.  Vacuuming the rugs, which makes me cough.  Not sure why as we are leaving the building in a week from today.  Heck, I am not worried about some dust.


----------



## Charade67

I have 2 more hours of work with nothing to do. I’m playing Disney Emoji Blitz on my phone.


----------



## keishashadow

Had every intention of going out of house until I grabbed mail and realized it was starting to sleet.  Um, no thank you.  Will putz around the house.  

Made a meatloaf yesterday, was good then, will be better cold on a sammie later.  The Mr won’t touch it with that 10 foot pole, leftover grilled shrimp for him will do.  Will freeze up the rest for that rainy day lol


Sue M said:


> DH birthday is in Feb so for his birthday present I bought him a snow blower! It sat for 3 yrs unopened until it snowed again. I think we got 2” and DH couldn’t get out fast enough to finally try his new toy! Lol.


Same here, i call it my insurance policy.  Think it’s been used once in same 3 years your mention. Somehow I think it’s going to get a work out this year.


Lynne G said:


> Keisha, so lucky is right to enjoy a girl in the house. She is so lucky to have a grandma in you.


I had given up all hope on having a girl to spoil 


schumigirl said:


> I never understood folks who won’t put the heating on until a certain temp hits or time of year.......I think all our friends think the same as us and if it’s cool, heat is higher.......I won’t be cold.


Haha i am the person.  I chalk it up as one of my weird quirks.  Some years have waited until beginning of Dec.  


schumigirl said:


> Yes, 3 weeks tomorrow we set off for our overnight before flying.......can’t wait!


As long as the weather cooperates, we’ll be touching down at 11 am that day 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I agree. I did pick up an earl grey on my way to work this morning...


Was horrified to discover I ran out of Lipton tea bags which i run thru quickly in making my iced tea.  Wound up using a combo of early grey and prince Edward bags this am, cut down the reguar number of tea bags.  Good thing, as still rather robust but tasty


Robo56 said:


> Double posted. Think I fixed it.


Worth a 2nd glance very nice!  Do love the skull in the punch!


Lynne G said:


> Bacon? Ooh, Schumi's home today, with bacon and cheese croissants, and Earl Gray tea. I'd so be there.


Jr stopped for breakfast, pulled some bacon out of freezer but, for once, I wasn’t feeling it.  Maybe i’m getting sick, that’s a first lol


Sue M said:


> Schumi you must be growing gills by now, all that rain!


Haha haven’t heard that expression in ages


Charade67 said:


> I haven't even seen the original Terminator movie. DH will probably go see it. He loves action movies like that.


Whaaaaaat?  I remember having the same reaction when my DiL stated she hadn’t seen any star war movies, which we quickly rectified 



Disxuni said:


> Also, booked on Saturday to go with my father to meet someone in relation to our Middle Passage project in terms of finding markers, identifying them, and publishing that information on their website to make that information more easier to find and so people are more educated about it. It's difficult to find since there's almost no information about it other other than identifying which cities have one and which ones do not.


I am scratching my head but it sounds interesting


Charade67 said:


> I have 2 more hours of work with nothing to do. I’m playing Disney Emoji Blitz on my phone.


Good idea to pass the time.


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Whaaaaaat? I remember having the same reaction when my DiL stated she hadn’t seen any star war movies, which we quickly rectified


Confession time. I saw the original Star Wars movie for the first time 10 years after it was released.


----------



## Squirlz

Hi all!  In case you've been wondering about the Squirrel Gurl, we turned her loose 2 weeks ago after we returned from Key West.  She was ready to go before we left but we wanted to be home to look after her.

We hung her cage from the fence in the back yard and let her get used to being outside for a couple nights.  We go out and play with her and she would jump around on us and the cage and fence.



Then she decided she was ready and she ran down the fence and up into the trees.  She got chased by the resident squirrels at first but then she took over.  She is THE BOSS of the yard now!  She still sleeps in her snuggly sack in the cage at night and she comes to us for nuts.  She's our little pet squirrel who lives outside!

https://video.nest.com/clip/c5208f2cdb7a4fea876e767c8738afed


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Had every intention of going out of house until I grabbed mail and realized it was starting to sleet.  Um, no thank you.  Will putz around the house.
> 
> Made a meatloaf yesterday, was good then, will be better cold on a sammie later.  The Mr won’t touch it with that 10 foot pole, leftover grilled shrimp for him will do.  Will freeze up the rest for that rainy day lol
> 
> Same here, i call it my insurance policy.  Think it’s been used once in same 3 years your mention. Somehow I think it’s going to get a work out this year.
> 
> I had given up all hope on having a girl to spoil
> 
> Haha i am the person.  I chalk it up as one of my weird quirks.  Some years have waited until beginning of Dec.
> 
> As long as the weather cooperates, we’ll be touching down at 11 am that day
> 
> Was horrified to discover I ran out of Lipton tea bags which i run thru quickly in making my iced tea.  Wound up using a combo of early grey and prince Edward bags this am, cut down the reguar number of tea bags.  Good thing, as still rather robust but tasty
> 
> Worth a 2nd glance very nice!  Do love the skull in the punch!
> 
> Jr stopped for breakfast, pulled some bacon out of freezer but, for once, I wasn’t feeling it.  Maybe i’m getting sick, that’s a first lol
> 
> Haha haven’t heard that expression in ages
> 
> Whaaaaaat?  I remember having the same reaction when my DiL stated she hadn’t seen any star war movies, which we quickly rectified
> 
> 
> I am scratching my head but it sounds interesting
> 
> Good idea to pass the time.



lol......I`ll come visit you in the summer then....won`t be cold then I`m guessing........I am terrible for heating being on. My mum was always the same......our house growing up was a big mausoleum.....so heating in winter was always a priority......I remember our windows one year being covered in ice before we got double glazing!!! So, I have a pathalogical fear of being cold...….

I`ve never seen a SW movie either. Tell a lie, I saw about 10 minutes of the first one.....fell asleep.......Tom is a fan as you know......I just find them not to my taste shall we say......




We have flood warnings in place tonight...…..rain seems to have eased a little, but winds are still high. Counties above us are getting it worse now I believe, lots of places flooded out. But, we still have warnings for the weekend.

Dinner was nice.......very filling. Tom has asked for lasagne tomorrow night, so made the meat tonight for better flavour tomorrow. Will make cheese sauce fresh tomorrow for topping. Shop bought lasagne sheets for me......very rarely make my own pasta.

Been a quiet night tonight........


----------



## Lynne G

Hope no flooding for you, Schumi.

Nice Squirlz.  Been following you on the community board.  Hope the squirrel finds a mate in the Spring.  Cute she wants the nuts you offer.  Heck, better than getting acorns from the ground.


----------



## Disxuni

@keishashadow Middle Passage is about the journey slave's had to endure on the ships. There are several ports that have markers to identify the location and acknowledge the people who passed on the journey, some are in the process of being created, and some haven't been created yet. We're in the process of physically going to the locations in FL to identify them and update their website.

@Squirlz That squirrel is absolutely adorable. It's nice that she likes to have fun, yet also sticks around as well. Love the photos!

@Charade67 It took me forever to finally see the full original trilogy. I think I was traumatized when I first saw the "first" one in the 90's. Big nope. It took me well into my teenage years to finally give Star Wars another chance. Seen all the original three. Seen all the new ones. However, as for the late 90's / Early 00's films. Nope.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Hope no flooding for you, Schumi.
> 
> Nice Squirlz.  Been following you on the community board.  Hope the squirrel finds a mate in the Spring.  Cute she wants the nuts you offer.  Heck, better than getting acorns from the ground.



We’re lucky Lynne, we sit high up on a hill and no rivers around us.....thankfully.

Winds are getting higher now........going to be a restless nights sleep by the sound of it......


----------



## keishashadow

Disxuni said:


> Middle Passage is about the journey slave's had to endure on the ships. There are several ports that have markers to identify the location and acknowledge the people who passed on the journey, some are in the process of being created, and some haven't been created yet. We're in the process of physically going to the locations in FL to identify them and update their w


That is interesting.  Know there are prominent underground RR historical markers


----------



## Lynne G

Hunker down Schumi, and hope you do get a good night’s sleep.  

Ooh, excellent meatballs with red sauce and noodles with cheese.    I am full.  Went to grocery store just before dinner.  Dry when we went in, raining when we exited.  Now chilling, as no need to go out in the rain ️.  

Have a very lovely evening all.  Just think, tomorrow will be a Friday.  Woot!


----------



## Sue M

@Squirlz great pics of the squirrel, I bet she will enjoy that snuggly in the winter    Funny she’s the boss of the yard!  Love it.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi we’re the opposite. Driest fall on record for years. I would have a very restless night, I hate wind storms. They make me nervous.

Keishashadow I always think meatloaf is better the second night.

Lynne love meatballs!  

Everyone’s dinner sounds so good. My dinner is in the Instant Pot cooking. It’s only 4:00 here. I made a hearty soup. With ground beef, onions, garlic, celery, carrot, some chopped up green cabbage, chopped tomatoes, rice, barley, red lentils and seasonings. Time for the winter soups. Although it is only 52F, still...


----------



## Charade67

Squirlz said:


> Hi all! In case you've been wondering about the Squirrel Gurl, we turned her loose 2 weeks ago after we returned from Key West. She was ready to go before we left but we wanted to be home to look after her.
> 
> We hung her cage from the fence in the back yard and let her get used to being outside for a couple nights. We go out and play with her and she would jump around on us and the cage and fence.


Thanks for the update. It's good to hear that she is doing so well. Looks like she has the best of both worlds now. 



schumigirl said:


> We have flood warnings in place tonight...….


 Yikes. Hope it doesn't get too bad. 



Disxuni said:


> Middle Passage is about the journey slave's had to endure on the ships. There are several ports that have markers to identify the location and acknowledge the people who passed on the journey, some are in the process of being created, and some haven't been created yet. We're in the process of physically going to the locations in FL to identify them and update their website.


This sounds like a very interesting project.



Disxuni said:


> It took me forever to finally see the full original trilogy. I think I was traumatized when I first saw the "first" one in the 90's. Big nope. It took me well into my teenage years to finally give Star Wars another chance. Seen all the original three. Seen all the new ones. However, as for the late 90's / Early 00's films. Nope.


 I was only 9 when the first movie came out and had zero interest in it. Of course I have seen all of the movies now and will be going to see the next one when it is released.  I think the original trilogy will always be the best. 

I tried something new tonight for supper. It was a chicken Florentine pasta recipe that I found while searching for something else. DH said that it is a keeper.

Dh is watching college football, so I think I will continue with Murder, She Wrote. I am trying to watch all the available episodes before we cancel our Amazon Prime account.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade I always forget we have Amazon Prime and Netflix.....we don't watch it as much as we might......I do love MSW...…..glad your pasta dish was well received.....



Well, slept well despite the high winds...…...it`s still raining and quite dark outside, but at least where we are is flood free. But folks further up the coast from us are getting it so much worse. Think my mum is getting snow in Scotland!!! 

It`s so cold...….the wind is coming straight from the sea, so extra cold. May just stay in today where it`s warm. Don`t need to go out till tomorrow when we`re meeting friends for lunch. 

Lunch is scrambled egg white and avocado, dinner is full fat lasagne…….only way to do lasagne. 

Have a great Friday.......















​


----------



## Lynne G

So much for being a later sleeping day.  Said goodbye to DH, then took a very long, hot shower.  Made a cup of tea, and not much to see on the screen.  But hey, it is a Friday, and I do not have to move fast.  That makes up for my head, always telling me to be an early bird.  

Today, just some errands to run, and going to pick up the gift I ordered that had came in, as invited to the baby shower for my sister in law’s daughter in law next weekend.  Always nice to have something to celebrate, and babies are a perfect reason.  And ooh, forgot to say, Robo, so nice you got to hold your newest little family member.  I am sure he is so cute.

With that, I did buy eggs, no bacon, but maybe some green peppers to add to them.  Have to see what older one wants.  He is always easy, tends to always eat what I make.

And yay, Charade found a new recipe that is a keeper. I tend to be more adventurous with new recipes for baking sweets. 

And woot, Sue is in soup mode. Yep, it is that time of year, even if not quite as cold out. No matter, I would take some of that soup, frigid air today, and while the sun will shine today, no heat from it, blustery wind chills in the 20’s today. Yep, those sunglasses may be on, but so will my winter coat.

Schumi, I hope your lunch was good, it sounded lush. Little one would eat the egg whites. She is not fond of yokes, so whenever I make eggs, I don’t scramble all, but add some yokes to the scramble, and cook the egg whites from them first.

May this Friday find all feeling good, and ready for the weekend.  Sending hugs to all that need one, including Mac.  I hope you are feeling better, and know good thoughts are always sent your way.

Off to see if something better is on the screen.  Later homies.


----------



## Disxuni

_*sings it in the tune of Monday, Monday*_ Friday, Friday, so good to me!


----------



## Sue M

Good morning. I was up to see some of the sunrise. But not by choice!  
Soup should be even better tonight. But needs some more salt. That’s the one problem of cooking with a pressure cooker. Unlike stove top where you can taste along the way for seasoning.
Not much doing today. Going to have sparkles covered up lol. Do some house cleaning. Take a walk in the sunshine. Tomorrow it’s supposed to cloud up and light rain.
Thinking of meatloaf for dinner tomorrow.
attaching a pic of this mornings sunrise.


----------



## keishashadow

Fry-day? Naw, soup for us too.  Just about ready to add the noodles to the wedding soup. Once up to speed, those acini de Pepe teeny things cook up fast, will plop in crock pot & head out

Need to grab a few things, including italian bread for the soup.  Then, grab GD from school, feed her & haul the other direction to swim practice.  Hope be home before 9 pm.  Not sure how her parents coordinate it, tonight giving them a break to go to (different lol) concerts with their friends.  In the am need to go to local mall where she’ll be part of welcoming santa parade? 

Good weekend ahead to all no matter how you spend it



Sue M said:


> Everyone’s dinner sounds so good. My dinner is in the Instant Pot cooking. It’s only 4:00 here. I made a hearty soup. With ground beef, onions, garlic, celery, carrot, some chopped up green cabbage, chopped tomatoes, rice, barley, red lentils and seasonings. Time for the winter soups. Although it is only 52F, still...


I’m still on the fence re an instant pot, esp since not a fan of pressure cookers


schumigirl said:


> Charade I always forget we have Amazon Prime and Netflix.....we don't watch it as much as we might......I do love MSW...…..glad your pasta dish was well received.....


Same, but i find it funny when i sign in and see that my non resident family members make very good usage of it lol


Lynne G said:


> . Always nice to have something to celebrate, and babies are a perfect reason.


Truer words were never written!

Check your january rental price, mine finally dropped to point where I made a reservation.  End of the month one is still looking grim tho lol. 



Sue M said:


> Soup should be even better tonight. But needs some more salt. That’s the one problem of cooking with a pressure cooker. Unlike stove top where you can taste along the way for seasoning.


It’s always better the next day.  So much easier to add salt than remove lol


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Fry-day? Naw, soup for us too.  Just about ready to add the noodles to the wedding soup. Once up to speed, those acini de Pepe teeny things cook up fast, will plop in crock pot & head out
> 
> Need to grab a few things, including italian bread for the soup.  Then, grab GD from school, feed her & haul the other direction to swim practice.  Hope be home before 9 pm.  Not sure how her parents coordinate it, tonight giving them a break to go to (different lol) concerts with their friends.  In the am need to go to local mall where she’ll be part of welcoming santa parade?
> 
> Good weekend ahead to all no matter how you spend it
> 
> 
> I’m still on the fence re an instant pot, esp since not a fan of pressure cookers
> 
> Same, but i find it funny when i sign in and see that my non resident family members make very good usage of it lol
> 
> Truer words were never written!
> 
> Check your january rental price, mine finally dropped to point where I made a reservation.  End of the month one is still looking grim tho lol.
> 
> 
> It’s always better the next day.  So much easier to add salt than remove lol


I was never a fan of stove top pressure cookers, and was afraid of them until instant pot!  In fact I never even used it for 3 months after I bought it.


----------



## macraven

Hello homies...

Just a quick drop in to say our thread (SANS) made it in on the Dis Daily again today.

Thank you administrators!

If you are new to the Dis or a regular poster on the Disboards, we would  for you to join us in our chatter.
We do a lot of talking in “something about nothing ...”

We all play nice and very much enjoy helping others and always have a chit chat of half a dozen subjects at a time.

Welcome to what we call UO ... the darkside

We affectionately call Disney the Motherland as it all started from there. 

Some of us go way back to the beginning of these boards.

As it grew, other sections to the boards were added.
The Universal section + nearby smaller fun parks, were added while I was an early poster.

We affectionately refer this side of the Dis as the Darkside , as it is the unknown still to many ....yet to explore. 

I started reading the Disboards in 2000
but did not start posting with my present screen name until 2003.


We have peeps that have been with this thread from day one 
And many that have started just this year.

Do hope if you are exploring the boards that you drop in and say a “Hey” to all of us.
We are a friendly bunch and talk about everything except our weight 
Lol

Hope to see you soon!
No introduction needed, just stop by and ask about the weather, UO-SW-DC- etc


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Super lazy day for me today. I woke up feeling like I had no energy at all. I did manage to get one load of laundry done, but spent most of the day napping and watching TV.



schumigirl said:


> Charade I always forget we have Amazon Prime and Netflix.....we don't watch it as much as we might..


 We had Netflix for several years, but it finally got to the point where we couldn't find much that we wanted to watch. We cancelled and got Amazon Prime. Now we find that we aren't watching Prime much either. Next week we will cancel Prime and get the Disney + bundle. 



Lynne G said:


> Today, just some errands to run, and going to pick up the gift I ordered that had came in, as invited to the baby shower for my sister in law’s daughter in law next weekend. Always nice to have something to celebrate, and babies are a perfect reason.


We are going to have a new office baby soon. I was the youngest person in the office until a new therapist started in August. She is expecting her first at the end of this month. 



Lynne G said:


> And yay, Charade found a new recipe that is a keeper. I tend to be more adventurous with new recipes for baking sweets.


 I prefer to bake sweets too. I have a pie recipe I want to try if our friends have us over for Thanksgiving again this year. 



Sue M said:


> Going to have sparkles covered up lol


 That is the only other thing I got accomplished today. I have naturally dark hair, so I often joke that I start looking like Cruella DeVil. 



keishashadow said:


> I’m still on the fence re an instant pot, esp since not a fan of pressure cookers


I haven't tried one yet, but have friends who swear by them, 

Colder temps today, so dinner tonight was chili.  I'm now full and sleepy. Going to see if there is anything worth watching on TV.


----------



## Lynne G

Chicken tortilla dinner.  Easy dinner, chopped up tomatoes and green peppers.  Older one and I put cheese on it too.  Grilled the chicken, and shredded it.  Tasty.  Now just chilling, and nice, little one came home.  Seems on mom’s dollar, stuff is needed.  That’s okay, it is great to see her.


----------



## Sue M

Office baby, lol. That’s cute.  I have to get busy looking for baby gifts, may turn into a Christmas present. At the end of the month my good friends daughter and husband are moving back here from Australia with their 4 month (I think) old daughter.

We had the left over soup and grilled cheese sandwiches open face on a lovely rustic bread with garlic baked in it.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet, I hate pressure cookers too. Bought an instant pot, but I prefer the old fashioned version of cooking........not a soup fan at all.....except my butternut squash soup, and I do make a fabulous chicken noodle soup. Yes, I wonder how parents manage coordinating kids events today.....they do so much at times. And you have a  January trip booked too?? How fabulous.......


mac.....nice post. Yes, some new posters here would be nice......and some old timer posters too.......miss some of them......


Charade, never heard of Disney + We’ll stick with Prime and Netflix as occasionally there’s something we’d watch.....like the recent Chernobyl which was off the scale excellent.........I’ve been “blonde” for so long I have no clue what my natural colour would look like now!!! I’m guessing it’s not the brunette I used to be! Yes, babies are always wonderful! 




Saturday and it’s just above zero here. Beautiful sunshine which means the rains have stopped!

Got a few housework jobs done this morning between the two of us, now going to get ready for lunch with friends. Looking forward to it. Should be an enjoyable one.

Not much else going on this weekend.......

Have a good one folks.......


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you enjoyed your lunch with friends, Schumi.  Yay, for no rain today.  And will join you, sunny and 20 F.  Thank goodness for heated car seats, and a good heater in the car. 

Errands today, as kids want to go to the outlets.  Fine with me.  Seems little one is fine with athletic fashion.  Though I have to say, how some can charge such high a price for a pair of leggings is beyond me.  At least sales and discounts this holiday weekend, will take advantage of some military ones.

Happy Saturday, and Mac, so nice to see ya post.  I hope  we stay, a nice place to play, and talk about something about nothings.  You know, food porn talk, weather, vacations, and how are days are going.  I enjoy reading about all of that nothings.  Pictures, a bonus.

Okay, all are home, happy Momma, and off to the gas station, then a quick grocery stop, before coming home to take the kids shopping too. 

Happy Saturday indeed.


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Charade, never heard of Disney +


Disney + is a new streaming service that will start here on November 12. It is supposed to have new, original content as well as the older Disney stuff. We can subscribe just to Disney or get it bundled with Hulu and ESPN +. DH wants to get the bundle.  I did some searching and it looks like it will be coming to the UK in March of next year. We love Disney/Pixar/Marvel/Star Wars, etc., so this will be perfect for us. They've even managed to get the rights to all of the Simpsons episodes, but I won't be watching that. 

I have no idea what I will do today. Dh will be gone all day working on a student film project. I may do some shopping. We are doing a family Christmas photo next week and I am trying to coordinate outfits. I want something not necessarily that matches, but looks good together. I want to avoid cutesy or tacky.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Disney + is a new streaming service that will start here on November 12. It is supposed to have new, original content as well as the older Disney stuff. We can subscribe just to Disney or get it bundled with Hulu and ESPN +. DH wants to get the bundle.  I did some searching and it looks like it will be coming to the UK in March of next year. We love Disney/Pixar/Marvel/Star Wars, etc., so this will be perfect for us. They've even managed to get the rights to all of the Simpsons episodes, but I won't be watching that.
> 
> I have no idea what I will do today. Dh will be gone all day working on a student film project. I may do some shopping. We are doing a family Christmas photo next week and I am trying to coordinate outfits. I want something not necessarily that matches, but looks good together. I want to avoid cutesy or tacky.


Not sure if I’ll get Disney +  I think they charge $10?  I already have Netflix and Amazon, and thinking about Apple TV Streaming service. 
Thats great doing a family photo. We had one done years ago, the girls were so young. Had our dogs in it too!


----------



## macraven

Good Saturday morning all
In a schumi’s case, good afternoon 

She has probably finished the bacon off already
Lol

From what I watched on the weather channel, many places are gonna have cool or colder temps 
Not many of us are going to escape it this weekend

Hope Lynne has a fun weekend and gets a lot of mom time with her daughter this weekend

Is Schumi the only homie that heads to Orlando this month?

It will be a lot warmer there for her than what the rest of us will have coming up


I still have leftover Halloween candy
Been making a dent in it

Have a great weekend homies !


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> Not sure if I’ll get Disney + I think they charge $10? I already have Netflix and Amazon, and thinking about Apple TV Streaming service.


It’s $6.99 here or 12.99 with the Hulu/ESPN bundle. We’re about to cancel Amazon since we do t watch it very much.


----------



## schumigirl

That doesn’t sound like something we’d ever watch.....too much Disney!! Love the family picture idea Charade.......we have one done every few years or so, although it’s been around 5 years since the last one, Kyle’s 21st we had one done. Yes, we always looked coordinated but not matching......


mac, Janet arrives same day as us this month......not sure if anyone else is going or not........bacon tomorrow......as we were out for lunch we had a very light breakfast......too light as I was ravenous by time we ate!!! Enjoy that extra Halloween candy.......nice to nibble on 


Lynne.....good luck shopping on a Saturday afternoon......always avoid that over here! I haven’t used the heated seats in this car yet, Kyle has when he took our car one day, said it was good lol.....I did use the cooling setting a couple of times in the summer and it was fabulous!!



Lunch was wonderful. There were 8 of us eating and the restaurant was busy as it closes for the winter after today, so everyone wanted lunch or dinner this evening. We had a little quieter alcove area so we could chat above the din! Although after a few Prosecco‘s had been enjoyed we may have been louder than the din!!

Seafood platters and charcuterie with few other bits and pieces was lunch for everyone today.....I think we got some extra as we are regulars which was lovely........will miss this place over the winter, but it reopens end of March. Think I ate my body weight in bread and Olives while we waited to order.......


It‘s pitch black now. But it was nice today, we had a high of around 30F but sunshine was lovely......Prosecco and wine warms you though!

Quiet Saturday night ahead.......it’s very chilly outside so I’m glad we didn’t opt for dinner tonight.

Hope everyone’s day is good.......


----------



## buckeev




----------



## keishashadow

Long day, greeted the dawn & the bacon . Last night’s candy sushi making went well.  


Never did post the pics I took of her pennywise costume at the school reading fair event. Visited her dad there at FB practice beforehand. 



If you saw the last movie...


After shuttling GD off until tomorrow evening, did some shopping for basics for the holiday meals.  Scored nice deal at Sams on a Bonefish GC.  We really enjoy the one near sea world in Orlando.  

Dug around on Target’s sale online & saw they had a 1/2 off sale on a make your own Harry Potter wand. You then link it via an app to phone or tablet for tons of different coding activities.  GD really seemed to like doing it during her STEM camp this summer. Will admit it’s all Greek to me lol. Any chance to slip in something educational but still have fun & I’m all in though.

Made a quick chicken stir fry for dinner. Cheated and used combo of ready made teriyaki and sweet chili sauces...bam!  That will pop up again in the dining rotation for sure.  Will putz around the net the rest of the night while watching football on the tube



Charade67 said:


> Next week we will cancel Prime and get the Disney + bundle.


Didn’t know they had a bundle.  I (ab)use my Prime shipping to the max lol  especially by subscribe & save.  So nice to be able to chop those items of normal grocery list


schumigirl said:


> And you have a January trip booked too?? How fabulous.......


Well, middle DS has been off work since beginning of September with his eye surgery.  Had complications, but doing well enough he should be released 2nd week of December.  Needs to go back to work & hope the vacation request he will be submitting shortly thereafter is approved.  I booked all components thus far fully cancellable, worst case scenario



schumigirl said:


> like the recent Chernobyl which was off the scale excellent.........I’ve been “blonde” for so long I have no clue what my natural colour would look like now!!! I’m guessing it’s not the brunette I used to be! Yes, babies are always wonderful!


It really was an incredible miniseries.  

I’m told i’m ‘Fading fast’ on top of head as to root color but inch down my head still dark. Honestly, wish  i’d Go shock white . 


Lynne G said:


> Though I have to say, how some can charge such high a price for a pair of leggings is beyond me. At least sales and discounts this holiday weekend, will take advantage of some military ones.


A good pair of athletic leggins will wear like iron.  However, I’m also very fond of the lalarue ‘fashion type’ knock offs that Walmart sells.


Charade67 said:


> They've even managed to get the rights to all of the Simpsons episodes, but I won't be watching that.


Unfortunately, they did.  Those of us who are fans are holding our collective breathes they don’t dumb it down.  

The Mandolarian previews look very good though, tempted but offers i’ve seen have a long term commitment.  


macraven said:


> Is Schumi the only homie that heads to Orlando this month?


Ahem 


buckeev said:


>


Road trip time!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, nothing like that Saturday night Chinese food night.  Older one got that General’s chicken.  Let us just say, made my eyes water.  Hot, but oh so tasty.  Little one was even happy, as no good Chinese food places close enough to campus that is edible.  And she had a huge plate of the food we ordered tonight.  Now all are chilling.  

Lots of shopping was done today, so little one has some stuff and food to take back. Older one scored some, me, only got one shirt I wanted. But very successful.

And Charade, older one is counting down the  days and hours to that Disney Plus start.  We did buy a year of that bundle, to see if we like it.  

Great pictures, Keisha. And woot, for your trip coming up soon too.

Hey Buckeev, nice to see ya drive by.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> Good Saturday morning all
> In a schumi’s case, good afternoon
> 
> She has probably finished the bacon off already
> Lol
> 
> From what I watched on the weather channel, many places are gonna have cool or colder temps
> Not many of us are going to escape it this weekend
> 
> Hope Lynne has a fun weekend and gets a lot of mom time with her daughter this weekend
> 
> Is Schumi the only homie that heads to Orlando this month?
> 
> It will be a lot warmer there for her than what the rest of us will have coming up
> 
> 
> I still have leftover Halloween candy
> Been making a dent in it
> 
> Have a great weekend homies !


No Orlando for me. I did it a couple of years ago to see all the Christmas decorations at wdw. It was beautiful but we went late Nov/early Dec and I found it too stressful coming home and then trying to get organized for Christmas.  Disneyland was much easier as it’s a shorter trip. Short flight and only 6 days vs 14.
I think I may have finished off the last of the Halloween candy yesterday. Lol.  


Charade67 said:


> It’s $6.99 here or 12.99 with the Hulu/ESPN bundle. We’re about to cancel Amazon since we do t watch it very much.


With the exchange rate that sounds right. And we don’t get Hulu.



schumigirl said:


> That doesn’t sound like something we’d ever watch.....too much Disney!! Love the family picture idea Charade.......we have one done every few years or so, although it’s been around 5 years since the last one, Kyle’s 21st we had one done. Yes, we always looked coordinated but not matching......
> 
> 
> mac, Janet arrives same day as us this month......not sure if anyone else is going or not........bacon tomorrow......as we were out for lunch we had a very light breakfast......too light as I was ravenous by time we ate!!! Enjoy that extra Halloween candy.......nice to nibble on
> 
> 
> Lynne.....good luck shopping on a Saturday afternoon......always avoid that over here! I haven’t used the heated seats in this car yet, Kyle has when he took our car one day, said it was good lol.....I did use the cooling setting a couple of times in the summer and it was fabulous!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch was wonderful. There were 8 of us eating and the restaurant was busy as it closes for the winter after today, so everyone wanted lunch or dinner this evening. We had a little quieter alcove area so we could chat above the din! Although after a few Prosecco‘s had been enjoyed we may have been louder than the din!!
> 
> Seafood platters and charcuterie with few other bits and pieces was lunch for everyone today.....I think we got some extra as we are regulars which was lovely........will miss this place over the winter, but it reopens end of March. Think I ate my body weight in bread and Olives while we waited to order.......
> 
> 
> It‘s pitch black now. But it was nice today, we had a high of around 30F but sunshine was lovely......Prosecco and wine warms you though!
> 
> Quiet Saturday night ahead.......it’s very chilly outside so I’m glad we didn’t opt for dinner tonight.
> 
> Hope everyone’s day is good.......


Lunch sounds yummy. And I love olives!  And Prosecco 
5:00 here and just about black.  Lol when I saw 30 I thought wow she’s had a turn around in weather, until I saw the F, yes I am blond!



buckeev said:


>


  Where are you off too?

Keisha  good to hear your son is doing better. Mummy Dust for continued healing. 
My dinner company should be arriving soon, better get going!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Long day, greeted the dawn & the bacon . Last night’s candy sushi making went well.
> View attachment 451444
> 
> Never did post the pics I took of her pennywise costume at the school reading fair event. Visited her dad there at FB practice beforehand.
> 
> View attachment 451446
> 
> If you saw the last movie...
> View attachment 451445
> 
> After shuttling GD off until tomorrow evening, did some shopping for basics for the holiday meals.  Scored nice deal at Sams on a Bonefish GC.  We really enjoy the one near sea world in Orlando.
> 
> Dug around on Target’s sale online & saw they had a 1/2 off sale on a make your own Harry Potter wand. You then link it via an app to phone or tablet for tons of different coding activities.  GD really seemed to like doing it during her STEM camp this summer. Will admit it’s all Greek to me lol. Any chance to slip in something educational but still have fun & I’m all in though.
> 
> Made a quick chicken stir fry for dinner. Cheated and used combo of ready made teriyaki and sweet chili sauces...bam!  That will pop up again in the dining rotation for sure.  Will putz around the net the rest of the night while watching football on the tube
> 
> 
> Didn’t know they had a bundle.  I (ab)use my Prime shipping to the max lol  especially by subscribe & save.  So nice to be able to chop those items of normal grocery list
> 
> Well, middle DS has been off work since beginning of September with his eye surgery.  Had complications, but doing well enough he should be released 2nd week of December.  Needs to go back to work & hope the vacation request he will be submitting shortly thereafter is approved.  I booked all components thus far fully cancellable, worst case scenario
> 
> 
> It really was an incredible miniseries.
> 
> I’m told i’m ‘Fading fast’ on top of head as to root color but inch down my head still dark. Honestly, wish  i’d Go shock white .
> 
> A good pair of athletic leggins will wear like iron.  However, I’m also very fond of the lalarue ‘fashion type’ knock offs that Walmart sells.
> 
> Unfortunately, they did.  Those of us who are fans are holding our collective breathes they don’t dumb it down.
> 
> The Mandolarian previews look very good though, tempted but offers i’ve seen have a long term commitment.
> 
> Ahem
> 
> Road trip time!



Your GD is fabulous as Pennywise!! That is an amazing outfit....she looks great! 

Janet, I did know you had a January trip!!! Doh!! When you mentioned your boy......yep......blonde moment! Love the sound of teriyaki and sweet chilli mixed together.......we do similar at the wok experience with teriyaki and Szechuan......hmmm.....we always have those two sauces at home....will give it a try next time.

I think I may be completely or almost completely grey underneath the blonde......my mum stopped colouring her hair and she was white then, but she didn’t start to go grey till her mid 50’s! She had a beautiful colour of hair till then.


Lynne.....glad you have a spicy General Tso dish where you live.......everyone I’ve tried and been told it was hot.......it wasn’t. Although I guess you’ll be glad if it was milder.......lol.....




Sunday, and it’s raining. Not supposed to be raining according to forecast, but it is. And cold.

We are off out to Remembrance Sunday Parade soon, going to be a cold one today. Back home for bacon sandwiches and big mug of tea. Dinner tonight is a roast chicken.

Have a great Sunday.......


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, Schumi, while I said it was hot, I enjoy a bit of heat sometimes.  We use a local Chinese place that I have never had a MSG issue with, and they cook the way we like, with a perfect amount of heat when needed.  Little one enjoyed her beef and broccoli, with egg rolls that were snatched up quick.  

Good thing, soup was left over, and was perfect for a breakfast start while the kids are still asleep, and DH left much earlier to check on his DM. So enjoy a quiet house.

Have a most lovely Sunday all.  Time for some more errands, little one packing, and back to school she goes.  Then, happy to be not having to get up early Monday, to honor all that have served.  And maybe taking my DH to lunch on Monday.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Oh no, Schumi, while I said it was hot, I enjoy a bit of heat sometimes.  We use a local Chinese place that I have never had a MSG issue with, and they cook the way we like, with a perfect amount of heat when needed.  Little one enjoyed her beef and broccoli, with egg rolls that were snatched up quick.
> 
> Good thing, soup was left over, and was perfect for a breakfast start while the kids are still asleep, and DH left much earlier to check on his DM. So enjoy a quiet house.
> 
> Have a most lovely Sunday all.  Time for some more errands, little one packing, and back to school she goes.  Then, happy to be not having to get up early Monday, to honor all that have served.  And maybe taking my DH to lunch on Monday.



Oh I thought you had said before you didn't enjoy hot and spicy food. I`m glad you liked it.......I never find American food to be spicy enough generally speaking.......but then, we do like it overly hot and spicy!!! It`s good when you find a place that suits your tastes. 

We have another Remembrance Parade tomorrow too, but it`s not a holiday here. But we will go to the War Memorial again. 



Didn`t rain all day, it has stopped now......but at the Remembrance Parade, it was dreadful. Rain couldn`t have been heavier. But, you do it without complaint. 

Chicken is slowly roasting......will make some chicken noodle soup tomorrow....one of the few soups I like. We all like it though although Kyle will be at work tomorrow and miss it. 

Time for a cup of tea I think.......starting to dull down and darkness isn`t too far away.....


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all.  Couldn’t fall asleep for some reason, running on a few hours of sleep time. Still trying to rev up the old engine & check off todayh’s boxes.  Decided one more cuppa coffee & quick buzz by here can’t hurt that cause.


Sue M said:


> No Orlando for me. I did it a couple of years ago to see all the Christmas decorations at wdw. It was beautiful but we went late Nov/early Dec and I found it too stressful coming home and then trying to get organized for Christmas. Disneyland was much easier as it’s a shorter trip. Short flight and only 6 days vs 14.



I’m not adverse to doing online BF shopping on vacation. I’m a good multitasker. Last few years a good bit has been online starting Wednesday anyway.  If we finish up our Friday at AK early enough, may just stop by the outlets on the way to our Sea World hotel that night if the mood strikes me but no idea how swamped it gets in the evening that day.

We usually would go to MCO the 2nd weekend after thanksgiving. last few years that time period has fallen later/more into the first full week of Dec.  have found being away from home anytime in Dec when the calendar hits double digits, it’s more difficult to get it all done.

I adore that time of year there though, it’s absolutely beautiful, Sea World’s efforts  always take my breath away.  Surely, sets me in the right mood for the holidays.  

Leaving day after Thanksgiving is a bit rough. Thankfully, my youngest DS graciously offers his home for the ever expanding guests, it makes it easier to just walk out the door Thursday.  I do all the cooking for it and his ‘friendsgiving’ the week prior, he’s happy to have leftovers galore.  

I’m wrestling with whether to put up the tree at home before Thanksgiving this year.  The one year we waited it just wasn’t a long enough period to enjoy it’s beauty 



schumigirl said:


> Love the sound of teriyaki and sweet chilli mixed together.......we do similar at the wok experience with teriyaki and Szechuan......hmmm.....we always have those two sauces at home....will give it a try next time.


Necessity was the mother of that invention lol. The mr doesn’t like it as hot as I do & i’m Of the #5 type.  I went with a 3:1.  Next time will do 2:1 with the sweet chili being prominent


schumigirl said:


> I never find American food to be spicy enough generally speaking.......but then, we do like it overly hot and spicy!!! It`s good when you find a place that suits your tastes.


Hot stuff.  I have a friends who swears once she started liking it hot to a certain degree, her tastebuds started to dull & now she has to keep upping the ante.  Good of an excuse as any to carry her own mini bottle of hot sauce.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Morning all.  Couldn’t fall asleep for some reason, running on a few hours of sleep time. Still trying to rev up the old engine & check off todayh’s boxes.  Decided one more cuppa coffee & quick buzz by here can’t hurt that cause.
> 
> 
> I’m not adverse to doing online BF shopping on vacation. I’m a good multitasker. Last few years a good bit has been online starting Wednesday anyway.  If we finish up our Friday at AK early enough, may just stop by the outlets on the way to our Sea World hotel that night if the mood strikes me but no idea how swamped it gets in the evening that day.
> 
> We usually would go to MCO the 2nd weekend after thanksgiving. last few years that time period has fallen later/more into the first full week of Dec.  have found being away from home anytime in Dec when the calendar hits double digits, it’s more difficult to get it all done.
> 
> I adore that time of year there though, it’s absolutely beautiful, Sea World’s efforts  always take my breath away.  Surely, sets me in the right mood for the holidays.
> 
> Leaving day after Thanksgiving is a bit rough. Thankfully, my youngest DS graciously offers his home for the ever expanding guests, it makes it easier to just walk out the door Thursday.  I do all the cooking for it and his ‘friendsgiving’ the week prior, he’s happy to have leftovers galore.
> 
> I’m wrestling with whether to put up the tree at home before Thanksgiving this year.  The one year we waited it just wasn’t a long enough period to enjoy it’s beauty
> 
> 
> Necessity was the mother of that invention lol. The mr doesn’t like it as hot as I do & i’m Of the #5 type.  I went with a 3:1.  Next time will do 2:1 with the sweet chili being prominent
> 
> Hot stuff.  I have a friends who swears once she started liking it hot to a certain degree, her tastebuds started to dull & now she has to keep upping the ante.  Good of an excuse as any to carry her own mini bottle of hot sauce.



We‘re putting our inside trees up the weekend before we go, think that’s the 23rd and 24th. Takes us two days to do it all,  but, we have someone to help with the outdoor stuff, it’s mainly lights, and he’ll do that once we’ve gone....I love to get the most of our trees too, usually the beginning of December is our trees putting up time.......so Nov does seem early. But....it’ll be fab coming back to it all done. 

We’re back the 11th, so plenty of time to get anything organised we haven’t managed before we go.......I love being in Orlando for the holiday period.

Yes, I sometimes think we’re immune to a lot of spice.....then I try something different and wholly moly......it blows my head off!! I’m definitely going to try your sauce mix.......Kyle loves teriyaki but he’d never forgive me if I mixed “his” sauce with sweet chilli......will make two batches of stir fry up that night......



Dinner was nice.......we were all starving early, I think it’s the cold that’s making us hungry!

Quiet night ahead again.


----------



## Charade67

We have managed to waste most of the afternoon. After church and lunch dh and I went shopping for something for us to wear for our family CHristmas photo.  I wanted something Christmassy, but just couldn't find anything I liked. We finally decided to go to the University bookstore and buy university shirts. (The picture is being taken at the university.) Dh and I got university dad and mom shirts. 
Our friends who we usually spend holidays with gave us our official Thanksgiving invitation today. I offered to bring pie. I'm going to make an apple pie, chocolate peanut butter pie, and a pumpkin pie. I've never made a pumpkin pie before. I just hope the recipe I chose is good. 



keishashadow said:


> Dug around on Target’s sale online & saw they had a 1/2 off sale on a make your own Harry Potter wand. You then link it via an app to phone or tablet for tons of different coding activities. GD really seemed to like doing it during her STEM camp this summer. Will admit it’s all Greek to me lol. Any chance to slip in something educational but still have fun & I’m all in though.


 That sounds like something B would like. When we were at Universal back in 2017 she bought an interactive wand. At first I was worried that the would look too old around all the small children using the wand, but then I saw a couple of senior citizens using an interactive wand. 



keishashadow said:


> Didn’t know they had a bundle. I (ab)use my Prime shipping to the max lol especially by subscribe & save. So nice to be able to chop those items of normal grocery list


I don;t think they have advertised the bundle very heavily. I will miss the prime shipping, but we don't buy enough to justify the monthly fee. 



Lynne G said:


> Ah, nothing like that Saturday night Chinese food night. Older one got that General’s chicken. Let us just say, made my eyes water. Hot, but oh so tasty.


 I love General Tso's chicken, but have yet to find some that is truly spicy. I guess the places I've been really tone down the heat. I like enough spice to give good flavor, but not so spicy that it's painful to eat. 



Sue M said:


> No Orlando for me. I did it a couple of years ago to see all the Christmas decorations at wdw. It was beautiful but we went late Nov/early Dec and I found it too stressful coming home and then trying to get organized for Christmas. Disneyland was much easier as it’s a shorter trip. Short flight and only 6 days vs 14.


 We've bee to WDW the week of Christmas and the week after. I thought the week after would be awful, but it really wasn't too bad. I would be open to a trip back to DL too.



schumigirl said:


> I think I may be completely or almost completely grey underneath the blonde......my mum stopped colouring her hair and she was white then, but she didn’t start to go grey till her mid 50’s! She had a beautiful colour of hair till then.


I think I may be almost completely gray too. I started getting a few gray hairs in high school and had a lot by the time I was in my 30's.  I can't even remember a time when my mom didn't have gray hair. The women in my family tend to have thick, dark hair, but we also go gray very early.



keishashadow said:


> I’m wrestling with whether to put up the tree at home before Thanksgiving this year. The one year we waited it just wasn’t a long enough period to enjoy it’s beauty


We usually decorate the first or second week of December, but since dh is inviting his students over on December 5, he wants to have the decorations up. Looks like he will be doing most of it the week of Thanksgiving. 

I am currently watching the Panthers and Packers. It's snowing in Wisconsin. 🌨


----------



## Lynne G

Sniff, took little one back at lunchtime, had a nice brunch with her at the diner we all like to eat at, before taking her back.  Been quite awhile since she had eaten there, and yep, one of the best places to have matzoh ball soup.  Huge, softball size ball in the soup.  So tasty, and one of her favorite to order.  Older one got a bit of leftovers from that meal.  Traffic was nasty getting into the City, but not too bad on the way back.


What for dinner?  Thinking of either heating up a ham steak, or cook burgers, as bought ground beef again.  Hmm, whatever older one wants, as DH will surely eat anything left over. 

And yep, Santa arrived at most of our malls on Friday, and Christmas music in all the stores. Have to say, some pretty Christmas decor in the huge mall we stopped in on Saturday.

Have a sweet Sunday night. And boo, Tuesday, as the temp drops on Tuesday, rain will become slushy snowy before drying up Wednesday. High on Wednesday is in the 20’s, oh my. So, will enjoy the plus or so 3 degree higher than average temp on Monday.

OMG, two weeks until my little one is enjoying a week at home, and all will be home for Thanksgiving.  So hoping  my nephew brings his family, including first time actually seeing my 8 month old great nephew.  Will be nice, and to see his older two sisters too.  They live in the state west of us, so we only see them only once or twice a year..


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally doing a late weekend stop in  

Sounds like everyone had had a pretty good weekend!  There was some great meals cooked and eaten and have given me some great ideas for a couple of meals.  Shopping. and relaxing done as well - which is exactly what a weekend is for.  

We are digging out of a big dump we received all day Friday and Saturday.  Started as rain Thursday and started snowing Friday and Saturday.  We received around a foot and a half of snow on top of the rain turned to ice.  It has made for awesome roads all around us on a long weekend too boot.  But what can I do when I live in Santa land.  Today was cold again around -20 C or -8F.  But we are going to above freezing temps again on Wednesday...so it should be a nice slushy gross mess here again.  Oh well...I'll take the warmer weather.  

I made myself busy this weekend to ride out the snow just making a quilt for my sister's birthday.  I almost have the top done and tomorrow ( as it's a holiday here for Remembrance Day ) I will sandwich together and hoping start " quilting " it together.  I hope to get a good portion of it done tomorrow.  I'm looking forward to just sewing and watching the Remembrance Day ceremonies on tv.  

And as I couldn't decide what to make for supper tonight...we had breakfast for supper.  The boys wanted bacon and eggs...so that was just an easy meal.  

I have thought about the Disney+.  But we would need to get a smart tv for that.  We are waiting for the tv's we have to crap out or when the boy child moves out...THEN we will get a new smart TV.  For now, we have Netflix and crave with our TV package.  So that will have to wait for now.  That seems to be enough for us...for now anyways.  

Well, I should go do more sewing on the quilt top.  It really is my happy place.  And hope that most of these blocks don't give me too much grief to piece together.  

I'll leave the light on for anyone having trouble sleeping


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah I still have the light on, thanks Pumpkin.  Good luck with finishing the quilt, and no don’t want to even see that low a temperature as you have had.  Hope the temperature goes up and melts all that snow.  

For some reason, still up and not tired.  I should try to get to sleep.  Rest of the house is.  

Good night all!


----------



## macraven

Thanks for leaving the light on Pumpkin!

I would have bumped into Lynne if the house here was dark


----------



## schumigirl

I certainly needed the light this morning.......it’s still pitch black here!!



Monday again.......I have my yearly eye check up this morning at the Opticians.....then a short Remembrance Day Service.

Too early for breakfast so, cup of ginger tea to keep me going till later......think it’ll be a Rice Krispie morning.

Curry has been requested for dinner tonight, I agree.....it’s got to be hot, but flavoursome too......I like my curries, I make them a little sweet too, not just spicy.......my favourite mix. Kyle, I’ll make him chicken mac n cheese......one of his favourite dishes of mine. Good job I enjoy cooking.

Going to bake today too I think......some of my friends have started their Christmas Cakes, some weeks ago and feed it brandy everyday.......not for us, none of us like traditional Christmas cake, so we never bother. Tom would eat a little bit, but that’s it. We love traditional sweet mince pies....I make my own cranberry ones and they are gone quickly I’m glad to say. So, plan to make most of those today and freeze them.

Rain has stopped for now, rained most of the evening last night till at least bedtime, after that.......I slept like a baby all night.

Have a great Monday.........


----------



## macraven

You can never error by making a curry for dinner

it was one of our regular meals I would make when the kids were home and joined us for dinner time

At Mr Macs age now, ( and weak stomach) it sometimes a tad hard on his stomach so now I include riata for his food when it is curry night at Macs house.


----------



## Lynne G

No curry here, as all are not fond of it.  
Well, by 1 am, decided to sleep, with DH restless from around 3 am.  I will sleep well tonight.  

Lunch will be with DH, nice many of our places offer veterans a free meal. So a favorite burger place, with lots of fries.

Did make the ham steaks last night. They were tasty, and I mixed mine with some baked beans. Cooked some green beans to give some color. I think DH added tomatoes to his, and made a sandwich of the ham. 

Bright enough out, the rain should hold off until tomorrow.  Snow showers, um what?  So not ready for this arctic blast we are going  to feel tomorrow into Wednesday.

So, happy Monday all.  And all that talk of pies from Charade and Schumi, All I can say is, yum, yum, yum, yum, yum,yum.

Our baking weekend is the first weekend in December.  At Thanksgiving, I will be asking my Dsis her cookie choices.  We always do our four favorites, then we tend to try a new recipe or two.  Last year, neither of the two we tried, we wanted to do again. Maybe what catches our attention, will be one or ones that are keepers.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. 66 today and 36 tomorrow.  I hate these rollercoaster temperatures. 

Lynne - Snow showers?  We are supposed to get rain tomorrow, but thankfully no snow.

Gotta leave for work soon. I think I have finally worked out an insurance issue for one of our therapists. Just in time for her to go on maternity leave.


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> Pics of Party Spread before everyone arrived



Stunning! 



Squirlz said:


> Hi all! In case you've been wondering about the Squirrel Gurl, we turned her loose 2 weeks ago after we returned from Key West. She was ready to go before we left but we wanted to be home to look after her.
> 
> We hung her cage from the fence in the back yard and let her get used to being outside for a couple nights. We go out and play with her and she would jump around on us and the cage and fence.



So cute!!! 



Sue M said:


> attaching a pic of this mornings sunrise.



Beautiful!!



Charade67 said:


> Disney + is a new streaming service that will start here on November 12. It is supposed to have new, original content as well as the older Disney stuff. We can subscribe just to Disney or get it bundled with Hulu and ESPN +. DH wants to get the bundle. I did some searching and it looks like it will be coming to the UK in March of next year. We love Disney/Pixar/Marvel/Star Wars, etc., so this will be perfect for us. They've even managed to get the rights to all of the Simpsons episodes, but I won't be watching that.



I think we're going to get that service. Troy wants this! Sounds good to me too!



macraven said:


> Is Schumi the only homie that heads to Orlando this month?



We'll arrive in Orlando 11/26 for Thanksgiving at Universal!!  



keishashadow said:


> Never did post the pics I took of her pennywise costume at the school reading fair event. Visited her dad there at FB practice beforehand.



So cute!!



schumigirl said:


> We‘re putting our inside trees up the weekend before we go, think that’s the 23rd and 24th. Takes us two days to do it all, but, we have someone to help with the outdoor stuff, it’s mainly lights, and he’ll do that once we’ve gone....I love to get the most of our trees too, usually the beginning of December is our trees putting up time.......so Nov does seem early. But....it’ll be fab coming back to it all done.



It will be nice to come home to a decorated home!



Lynne G said:


> Sniff, took little one back at lunchtime, had a nice brunch with her at the diner we all like to eat at, before taking her back.



I understand the bittersweet at the kids going back to school/home!  Nice that you had a fun weekend and great meals !




Pumpkin1172 said:


> We are digging out of a big dump we received all day Friday and Saturday. Started as rain Thursday and started snowing Friday and Saturday. We received around a foot and a half of snow on top of the rain turned to ice. It has made for awesome roads all around us on a long weekend too boot. But what can I do when I live in Santa land. Today was cold again around -20 C or -8F. But we are going to above freezing temps again on Wednesday...so it should be a nice slushy gross mess here again. Oh well...I'll take the warmer weather.



Ick!! We're getting a storm today! Supposed to see 6 inches of snow by tomorrow!! Too soon for this!! Glad to hear Wednesday brings warmer temps!

Happy Monday all!

Joe and I had a great weekend. We spent the weekend at a cozy country inn in the Finger Lakes. We visited about 8 wineries! We brought home quite the collection of wine!!  

No holiday for me today, but a nice quiet commute! Snow storm is on the way!! Expecting about 6 inches by tomorrow morning! Yuck! But looks like we get to above freezing later in the week and hopefully next week will be more seasonal for us! 

Have a great day all!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Snow and a feels like temp single digit.....

Back up in the 50’s toward the end of the week.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne Charade and DLPN all having snow!!!! 

Shouldn't be surprised really...….but for some reason I feel as snow should be a long way off.......so cold here now too. Autumn seems to have passed us by although this has been the worst Autumn for rain in a long time.....so much flooding in counties above us. Think we have another weather warning for this weekend and more rain. 

I can smell curry simmering all the way through here today.....a few strategically lit candles will eradicate that aroma......I don't mind it, but don't like the house to smell for too long of curry. Made some sweet pilau coconut rice to go with it......Kyle`s chicken mac n cheese is done too as is my making of our Christmas sweet mince pies. They look delicious. Most other baking we`ll do when we come back on the 11th, but will knock off a few items before we go too. 

Remembrance Service today was short, but still nice. And eye test showed my right eye has slightly changed, so new glasses on order....will pick them up next Monday. I only use them for reading and computer work.....long vision is still perfect. Always good to know.....

Time for afternoon cuppa and maybe one of the mince pies.....lush!!!


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Lynne Charade and DLPN all having snow!!!!


No snow for me. Just cold rain tomorrow.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> No snow for me. Just cold rain tomorrow.



Cold rain actually would be good for us! We're getting a storm today! It's been a weird fall! Above average temps to start- now below average temps and snow!
Having more coffee and turning up my space heater! Can't seem to get warm today!


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin that’s a lot of snow!  

Lynne glad you had a nice weekend with your dd.  And your Thanksgiving is soon. 

Charade DL is beautiful at Christmas. We booked a tour that gave us reserved Seating for the parade.  It was great, seating for just our group and got served hot cocoa and gingerbread cookie. And DCL was beautiful too. I love how they decorate Carsland!  
The receptionist at a school I worked in has been Grey forever it seems. She decided to just go with it and looks stunning. She has that salt & pepper colour. 
Sounds like you’ve solved the what to wear for the photo dilemma!

Schumi getting a head start on baking sounds like a great idea. I should think about that. Maybe start with some butter tarts.  Many love mince but I’ve never been fond of it so not something I make.

Keishashadow love the Premium outlets. They have one in Washington off the I-5 in the way to Seattle. All of a sudden my car goes on auto pilot lol. 
Next time when I’m in Orlando that time of year I’ll have to go over to Seaworld. 
I will go again to Orlando because I just love the parks at Christmas time.  Just hard for me to get everything done, plus all the get togethers that happen in Dec. 

Pattyw. I hate those days when you can’t get warm. Especially at work. I always had a heater at my desk. Stay safe if you have to drive in the snow.


I pretty much wasted away the day yesterday too.  Had a meeting after the church service then I came home with intentions of reading my book but fell asleep!  

This morning is Aquafit. It’s a holiday here so daughter is off work. But she is taking a class and needs to work on a project.

Have a good Monday.


----------



## Disxuni

Thank you for your service to those who have served, or any known relatives! It's been a busy morning. It's a good thing I've been getting help as the only other CS Tech is not in today due to taking the day off to enjoy the holiday. Just wanted to pop on and say hello to everyone! Been eyeing the weekend as a potential time to finally join the darkside. So far it's looking like it's going to be quite cool which is perfect for me.


----------



## pattyw

Sue M said:


> I pretty much wasted away the day yesterday too. Had a meeting after the church service then I came home with intentions of reading my book but fell asleep!
> 
> This morning is Aquafit. It’s a holiday here so daughter is off work. But she is taking a class and needs to work on a project.



A little R&R is perfect for a Sunday!! Aquafit sounds fun! I need to get back on my treadmill!



Disxuni said:


> Been eyeing the weekend as a potential time to finally join the darkside. So far it's looking like it's going to be quite cool which is perfect for me.



Yay! Hope the weekend at UO is fun!!

The snow is a fallin'!! So far it has stuck on the trees and grass.  Roads are dry- but the temps are almost below freezing! Some say it looks pretty on the trees! Me- I think palm trees look pretty!


----------



## Disxuni

@pattyw We always want what we can't have. I'm sure I'd feel differently about the cold if I lived up north. I only did briefly for barely a year when I was young in WV. Hope the roads stay dry and ice free. That's the most important thing.


----------



## macraven

Main reason we moved South was for better weather

I read how the homies are having an early snow start and the low temps

brrrrr....

I am so adjusted to warmer weather and anything in the mid 60’s is too cold for me
Today it is 67 and will drop quickly tonight
Don’t laugh but we will hit 35 tonight and Wednesday 
Guess this is a sign that rest of the year will have lower temps than what we have been accustomed to

I did save most of my winter apparel and coats, gloves, etc when we made the move south
Hope you stay warm !


----------



## schumigirl

mac......that is incredibly cold for where you are now!!! 35 is what we had yesterday!! You’ll be glad of all the winter clothes......I‘d have been tempted to throw them out......



Chicken curry was delicious.......hot and spicy but sweet.......you know when you eat a dish and don’t want it to end......yep, it was good. Kyle loves his mac n cheese......

Did eat a sweet mince pie for dessert........it‘s a Christmas staple in the U.K......every home has them, no exceptions. Well, everyone we have ever known. When we put up the the trees it’s red wine and mince pies......I add cranberry to mine which not everyone does. Long as the pastry is light they’ll be fine.......

We are stretched along two sofas tonight........lazy night again. Although trying to make a start on our Christmas lists and what we want to bring back next month.......and make sure we don’t forget anyone.......whoops....


----------



## Monykalyn

Long catch up again. Been trying to read along but always interrupted before replying.  Busy as usual-last night was another fundraiser for Boys&Girls club-a great dinner at fancy restuarant, with "non-celebrity" waiters serving-for example the president of our club is always our waiter. I had a blast doing it last year-this year I got to sit and eat (and drink). DH's club doesn't sponsor a table-he was a bit pouty when I left LOL!
Had summer weather yesterday-low 70's, sunny. Got outside lights up-nice to work on the holiday lights and not freeze! Of course no good weather day goes unpunished and it is currently snowing, after a light glaze from sleet. Thankfully roads were still too warm to stick, although temps now down to 20's with single digit "feels like" coming soon. Had to shoo the ladies back to coop before sleet started and lock them in. Went to check on them (and clean out their buried water dish)-and of course one of the "babies" hopped out-then stopped in her tracks-don't think she liked the snow too much   .  
Club meeting tonight cancelled-and I was supposed to bring dinner-guess we will be having my planned baked potato bar and brownies!
Thinking of spiking my hot chocolate, only a 3 day work week this week...


Robo56 said:


> Happy belated birthday to Disxuni and Lynne’s son


 DITTO!! sorry I missed ya'll


Robo56 said:


> Goodie table


 Wow! very cool!


Squirlz said:


> We go out and play with her and she would jump around on us and the cage and fence.


 So sweet!


Sue M said:


> attaching a pic of this mornings sunrise.


 That is stunning!


Lynne G said:


> yep, one of the best places to have matzoh ball soup. Huge, softball size ball in the soup.


 I love matzoh ball soup, but hard to find here.


pattyw said:


> We'll arrive in Orlando 11/26 for Thanksgiving at Universal!!


 Yay! Loved the Thanksgiving we did in Orlando a couple years ago! Did NOT miss being home at all.


pattyw said:


> Me- I think palm trees look pretty!


 Me too! And didn't miss the snow or cold the years we've done Christmas and New years in Orlando either. Won't make it for holidays this year but at least will be going early January (4-12). Hoping Orlando isn't having their "winter" that week-I want warm  

ooh and DH is out and about and called to say roads are starting to get bad. Ugh. Gonna get the younger kid from bus stop in a bit-he doesn't have far to walk but it is COLD and tomorrow is dangerous low temps. And friends wonder why I want to move south? Mac I'm coming to join you soon


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, we are flying into Tampa on 1/4, MonyK.  Always want to be at least one day before cruise starts.  And we are hoping extra hot temps in the air and water, in the Gulf this coming January.

Oh, we always make mince pie too, Schumi.  Do not think any English in my family, but is a staple of one of our pies for both Thanksgiving and Christmas, and we do not add any other fruit to ours either.  I like the pumpkin pie filling more than any pie crust.  I also like coconut creme pie too, but this time of year, besides pumpkin and mince, usually an apple or cherry, with a chocolate one, as that is the only kind my one brother will eat. 

Now getting hungry.  Older one apparently made mac and cheese, and was caught eating it, but is now meowing asking what is for dinner.  Thinking pasta or rice.  And making more meatballs.

Almost too warm a day, but not complaining, the arctic air arrives before noon tomorrow.  Waiting for a grocery delivery, as free 2 hour time to wait soon, and woot!  All I ordered was available.


----------



## macraven

Monyk, sell your house and move south 
Don’t wait until retirement age to do so 

This freaky cold spell here will be gone by end of the week
Next week temps here will be back in the upper 60’s

Hope all of you in the north stay safe on the roads and warm in your house

One of the best things I did in my life was to move South


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Monyk, sell your house and move south
> Don’t wait until retirement age to do so
> 
> This freaky cold spell here will be gone by end of the week
> Next week temps here will be back in the upper 60’s
> 
> Hope all of you in the north stay safe on the roads and warm in your house
> 
> One of the best things I did in my life was to move South



We are getting closer and closer to calling Florida our home, this weather is a huge reason why.......still a few years off, but I can transfer at anytime now with work!!! We have locations in Ocala, Orlando and West Palm Beach. Our sons want to finish school with friends they have grown up with! So we will stay til they are ready.


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We are getting closer and closer to calling Florida our home, this weather is a huge reason why.......still a few years off, but I can transfer at anytime now with work!!! We have locations in Ocala, Orlando and West Palm Beach. Our sons want to finish school with friends they have grown up with! So we will stay til they are ready.



Totally understand!
So difficult to move when the kids are still in school and want to stay where they are

We waited until ours were out of the household and on their own


----------



## schumigirl

Tuesday again........

And it’s still raining........we have 5c (40F) but it feels like 1c........cold. It’s far too early to decide if we’re going out today.......might drive to bigger town where a lot of stores are inside. Or we may just stay in.

I do need to replace my kitchen digital scales. I use them more than the regular scales and I dropped them yesterday. So, if we decide to go out, those are top of my list.

No bacon this morning for us.......mac, I see you’re still up......no aroma wafting your way today! Warmed croissants I think........

Ginger tea for now.......


----------



## macraven

Yes I’m still up

Was kind of hoping I would smell bacon cooking and figured a plane would be faster than a boat to make it to your place for breakfast
Lol
On the other hand Publix is a 5 minute drive  from my house but since they close early at 10, I could drive an extra mile to Walmart for bacon
They are open 24/7

Both stores sell the same brands bacon
Publix prices are a good over by a couple of dollars for the same name brand bacon

I should just dash to the store tonight and get bacon
It would be cheaper to do that then to fly to another continent to make a bacon sandwich

I am serious at the point of buying either a new iPhone or apple computer 
I

Mr Mac asked why did I have to choose which one to buy

He said buy them booth

I told him it is a lot of money to buy the iPhone and computer and I should try to economize on which would be best for me

mr Mac said buy them both

when he sobers up, I am going to ask him the same question and see if he has the same answer


----------



## schumigirl

Lol......yes, I imagine popping to the store will be a lot easier!

I‘m craving bacon now!!!

Oh I’m sure mr Mac will have the same answer for you this morning.....a good computer is vital for homes, and a reliable phone too......we don’t have apple products, well, apart from my iPads that I wouldn’t be without......but we each have Dell laptops and the desktop in the office is a Dell too. So can’t help you with which one to get........Apple staff are excellent though, pop down and they’ll happily sell you both......lol.....

Hope you get to sleep soon......it’s horrible not sleeping! And continued good wishes of course for your recovery.......hope you’re feeling better.


Wonder if I could defrost some bacon in an hour or so........


----------



## Lynne G

Bacon?  No, none today, back to routine, after a lovely 4 day week-end.

Enough rain, had to set my windshield wipers on intermittent. But almost balmy feeling.  But I know better, will not be a warm day, like yesterday.  Weather guy said, snow showers by noon.  Seems 57 at 5am, and will be 27 by 5pm.  Yes, that's right, a 30 degree drop in temperature in less than 10 hours.  In other words, anything wet by dinner tonight, will be icy.  Oh even better, tomorrow's morning commute will certainly be below freezing.

Though, low and behold, yes today is the day, while Mac may be doing a bacon run, she'll hopefully be feeling good enough to make that Taco Bell run.  Yes, Taco Tuesday is here.  That day, when we say, hey, eat a taco or two.  So have at it.  Beef, chicken, or beans, and enjoy your Tuesday.

A big WOOT! I think I read Patty is going to be at the Dark Side on Christmas Day.  Yay! Holiday trip next month for Patty too.  So nice to be able to celebrate the holidays with your Florida family, at the happy place we call the Dark Side.

MonyK, hope those chickens are roosting quietly.  And you get some quiet time too.  You know, margaritas go well with tacos.  Just sayin' .

Yep, thoughts of moving South enough, no more snow or cold weather, are a long term one.  Kids need to be well out of the house, and with little one thinking may be almost 10 more years of schooling, well, we are on the 10 year plan, before that thought becomes more real.  For now, at least DH got the snow blower to work, so we're ready for this winter.

And Mac, we have a Mac computer for the home, and we all have phones.  DH has a crappy phone, so he likes to check mail and do what ever he needs, on the large screen Mac.  Kids play games on it, and we use it to check on our Apple clouds, to ensure all are copied from our apple phones, and sometimes I surf on it too.  Most of the time, I check mail and surf on my ipad. So, no reason to not buy both.  Heck, you'll be using both, no one likes to always look at a small screen to do stuff.  Well, I don't.  So, hoping Mr. Mac still suggests and you do get both.

I thought about upgrading this weekend, as both Target and Sam's was offering gift cards.  But the more I thought about it, like little one said, quite expensive for just an upgraded phone camera.  Yeah, I just paid this one's off, and well, it's perfect with where the icons are, and I have no issues with it.  Whenever I get a new phone, I always have to reset all as I like, and I still have to get used to that no home button.  So, a 7 it is, for at least one more year.  If I change my mind, I am sure there will be gift card offers or other offers with a purchase of a new phone.

I so need another cup of tea.  Yeah tea.  While not feeling particularly cool inside, I can see it starting to as the weather decreases.  Hence thinking the sweater needs to be on, as I get more water for my tea.  So nice the water cooler, also heats water hot enough, it's good enough to steep my tea in it.  Sniff, Thursday should be the last day for this building and office.  But, yay, that water cooler is indeed making the move, as water company said no problem.

Ooh, the streets sound wet.  Sigh.  Hope Schumi enjoyed her croissant, and I'd had join her for tea, but mine would not be ginger.

Be good, and healthy all.  Sending well wishes to Mac, and I think, still MonyK, and any other homie, or family of our homies, that needs some healing mummy dust.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> I read how the homies are having an early snow start and the low temps



Yep- it's here!! Yuck! 



Monykalyn said:


> Had summer weather yesterday-low 70's, sunny. Got outside lights up-nice to work on the holiday lights and not freeze! Of course no good weather day goes unpunished and it is currently snowing, after a light glaze from sleet. Thankfully roads were still too warm to stick, although temps now down to 20's with single digit "feels like" coming soon. Had to shoo the ladies back to coop before sleet started and lock them in. Went to check on them (and clean out their buried water dish)-and of course one of the "babies" hopped out-then stopped in her tracks-don't think she liked the snow too much  .
> Club meeting tonight cancelled-and I was supposed to bring dinner-guess we will be having my planned baked potato bar and brownies!
> Thinking of spiking my hot chocolate, only a 3 day work week this week...



Glad you got the Christmas lights up! Hopefully we can do so after the snow stops! and temps rebound next week!
Poor chicks! I'm with them ! I don't like the snow either!



Monykalyn said:


> Did NOT miss being home at all.



I won't either!



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We are getting closer and closer to calling Florida our home, this weather is a huge reason why..



Sounds great! We still have quite a few years left up here! But, we're very grateful for our jobs- Joe gets a lot of vacay time and I have a lot of flexibility!(so we can take frequent trips south!!)



schumigirl said:


> Ginger tea for now...


Love ginger tea! I've started to replace my second cup of coffee with lemon ginger tea!



Lynne G said:


> Enough rain, had to set my windshield wipers on intermittent. But almost balmy feeling. But I know better, will not be a warm day, like yesterday. Weather guy said, snow showers by noon. Seems 57 at 5am, and will be 27 by 5pm. Yes, that's right, a 30 degree drop in temperature in less than 10 hours. In other words, anything wet by dinner tonight, will be icy. Oh even better, tomorrow's morning commute will certainly be below freezing.



Ick! Yes- I heard this mess is coming your way! Stay safe!



Lynne G said:


> A big WOOT! I think I read Patty is going to be at the Dark Side on Christmas Day. Yay! Holiday trip next month for Patty too. So nice to be able to celebrate the holidays with your Florida family, at the happy place we call the Dark Side.



We'll be at UO for Thanksgiving this year. Kyle & Erin don't think they can make it home for Christmas this year so we may venture back down for a few days at Christmas! 

Winter storm hit last night! Woke up to about 6 inches of snow!  Yay for great snowplows/salters and our snowplow guy! Made it to work- just a little slower than usual! If nothing else, Buffalo can handle lots and lots of snow! I did see that Southwest cancelled many flights last night and this morning! Good for those who got stuck in warm places for another day! Bad for those trying to escape this early winter!

Have a great Tuesday all!!


----------



## Disxuni

Good morning, homies! It seems things keep cooling down for us. All those up north try to stay warm and safe!

I officially bought my pass yesterday in the afternoon. Which makes everything seem more real. It's 69 for a high in Orlando this weekend, so I'm excited. It seems like a miracle considering how hot this year has been. However, after that the temps are going to go up again to the 80's in Orlando. At least it's a sign that the seasons are changing.


----------



## macraven

Patty, think you are the winner on having the most snow !

Was watching the weather channel and some places had a lot
No snow for us but cooler temps which we can live with
(I don’t like it but it’s nothing as bad as what others go through)

Pattyw
Nice you have trips lined up for this year!
Sunshine state is the place to be
Thanksgiving in Orlando will be nice
You will have a fun Christmas in Florida with your kids if those plans work out for

Schumi, I’m sure your breakfast was great 
Can never go wrong with a crossiant
Bet you are getting excited for your next trip
Kyle will love having his favorite foods such as chocolate cake when in Orlando !

Decided to go with the phone and desktop but will wait for the weather to improve
The phone I can get locally but for the computer will go to the Apple store when the cold front leaves us

Just made the last of the bacon for us.
If you are still hungry, come on over!
My favorite breakfast meal since I’ve been a kid
Lynne, hope your driving home after work today is not going to be treacherous 
Your temps will drop lower by then

disxuni, bet you love living in Florida and not having to deal with winter driving you hear us talk about

Monyk do hope your weather does not get worse
Bet your chickens are not pleased with the snow and cold
Sending good thoughts to the rest of our homies and hope all survive this cold change of weather!


----------



## macraven

Disxuni, so are you going today and break that ap in officially?

hooray for getting your ap!


----------



## Lynne G

Eek, Patty, that's a bit of snow.  Glad your commute was still a go, and not too bad one, with the crew clearing your roads.

Dreary, gray and quite windy.  Stopped raining for now.  May still do a walk for lunch, though will be bundled up.  That wind will make it a bad hairdo, so may have to tie it up.  Thankfully, I leave a bunch of those ties in my car.  So, a stop there to take one, may happen. 

Oh, hello tea, I so need more.


----------



## Lynne G

And a big YAY, for Dix to get that AP.  Yep, break it in, as soon as you can.


----------



## Disxuni

Unfortunately, I am working today, @macraven and @Lynne G. Honestly, I'd love to go to tomorrow, cause that's when the cool drop starts for us again. However, it's too late to ask for it off and I'm too good of a noodle to call out "sick". I will be good girl and wait until Saturday. I'd go to a quick one Friday night, but I have plans with a friend already. I have a few more vacation days left this year and while I cannot use them for the holidays, I might start looking at the calendar and use them sporadically to go during some week days.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi, I’m sure your breakfast was great
> Can never go wrong with a crossiant
> Bet you are getting excited for your next trip
> Kyle will love having his favorite foods such as chocolate cake when in Orlando !
> 
> Decided to go with the phone and desktop but will wait for the weather to improve
> The phone I can get locally but for the computer will go to the Apple store when the cold front leaves us
> 
> Just made the last of the bacon for us.
> If you are still hungry, come on over!
> My favorite breakfast meal since I’ve been a kid



Yes, breakfast was lovely in the end.....made it warm!!! 

Good choice with the phone and computer.....yes, good idea to wait for the weather to get a little better. 

I could eat bacon anytime!!!! I have one Jewish friend and always have to remember her options when catering anything.....she`s so easy to feed otherwise....likes everything!! 



It has been chucking it down since lunchtime here......cannot believe where all this rain is coming from!! Pond looks to be overflowing now, and we`re not in the worst area.....it`s far enough away from the house so as not to affect us. We did go out this morning and got a few bits for Christmas, and to take with us for this trip as gifts. I`m feeling quite organised now. 

Lynne sounds like you have similar weather to us right now....grey, wet and windy. We have 36F this afternoon, real feel not the official number. Doesn't make much difference, cold is cold. 

Curry again for dinner......instead of freezing the extra I made, kept some in the fridge for tonight. Froze about four portions. 

Cup of ginger tea I think to tide me over till dinner.


----------



## Charade67

We have some snow falling in parts of town. Not where I am though. The snow is very light and won’t stick around long. 

I’ll be back when I’m not at work and posting from my phone.


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Patty, think you are the winner on having the most snow !



Now that's one prize I'd gladly give away!! 



macraven said:


> Just made the last of the bacon for us.
> If you are still hungry, come on over!



If I were in driving distance I'd be right there! Yum!!



Disxuni said:


> I have a few more vacation days left this year and while I cannot use them for the holidays, I might start looking at the calendar and use them sporadically to go during some week days.



Sounds like a great plan!



schumigirl said:


> I`m feeling quite organised now.



Nice feeling indeed! I'm sure you met the challenge of purchasing gifts that travel well!



Charade67 said:


> We have some snow falling in parts of town. Not where I am though. The snow is very light and won’t stick around long.



Our snow stopped, too!  


Lynne- enjoy your walk at lunchtime!

Sun is out now! Still only 23 degrees! Brr.... Having lunch at my desk soon- salon appointment later- cut & color time!


----------



## Sue M

No snow here!  But temps hovering between high 40’s - low 50’s. And rainy. Supposed to stop around 11ish.

Mac we have Apple products, laptop, iPad and iPhones.  I like the connectivity between everything. And they last. I had to finally replace my old MacBook and iPad not because they broke, they were still working. But they were so old they became obsolete.

Going to a matinee movie this afternoon with friends to see Harriet.


----------



## Lynne G

Sue, enjoy the movie.

Schumi, hope your curry dinner is just as good as yesterday's one.

Patty, oh I hear ya, on the cold.  Think my lunchtime walk was one the fastest I walked, it felt so cold, and snowing.  No need for hair tie, snow in hair held it down.  Lunch inside via zapped food.  Good enough.  Enjoy your hair appoitment.


----------



## Charade67

Quick lunchtime post. The rain has stopped and it has warmed up a tiny bit. 



Sue M said:


> I pretty much wasted away the day yesterday too. Had a meeting after the church service then I came home with intentions of reading my book but fell asleep!


 Sounds like a perfect afternoon. 



pattyw said:


> The snow is a fallin'!! So far it has stuck on the trees and grass. Roads are dry- but the temps are almost below freezing! Some say it looks pretty on the trees! Me- I think palm trees look pretty!


 I agree. Snow is pretty. That is until you have to walk in it, drive in it, shovel it of your driveway.....



Schumi girl said:


> You’ll be glad of all the winter clothes......I‘d have been tempted to throw them out......


Nope, gotta keep the winter clothes. Georgia gets cold too and sometimes gets snow. I kept my winter clothes when we moved to Miami.



Monykalyn said:


> Had summer weather yesterday-low 70's, sunny. Got outside lights up-nice to work on the holiday lights and not freeze! Of course no good weather day goes unpunished and it is currently snowing, after a light glaze from sleet.


 I forget where you live, but that is a crazy weather change. 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We are getting closer and closer to calling Florida our home, this weather is a huge reason why.......still a few years off, but I can transfer at anytime now with work!!! We have locations in Ocala, Orlando and West Palm Beach. Our sons want to finish school with friends they have grown up with! So we will stay til they are ready.


 I want to be one of those seasonal people who go to Florida in the winter and somewhere cooler in the summer. 



macraven said:


> I am serious at the point of buying either a new iPhone or apple computer
> I
> 
> Mr Mac asked why did I have to choose which one to buy
> 
> He said buy them booth
> 
> I told him it is a lot of money to buy the iPhone and computer and I should try to economize on which would be best for me
> 
> mr Mac said buy them both


 Both is a good idea. We have a Mac desktop that doesn't get used very often. When it finally dies we will probably replace it with a laptop.



pattyw said:


> Winter storm hit last night! Woke up to about 6 inches of snow!


Yikes!

Well, we decided to wait a little while before ordering Disney +. Today is launch day and it looks like they are having terrible connection problems.  We're going to wait until they get the bugs worked out.


----------



## Monykalyn

And a no school day today due to wind chill temps in negative. Probably good as it is too cold for the de-ice stuff to work on roads anyway. Switched my day to go to joplin from today til tomorrow. Don't want to get stranded with cold car and battery that won't start-newer batteries but they sure don't like super cold! 
Very bright brilliant sun-but so cold it is not melting the sprinkle of snow/ice yet. Ended up putting the heat lamp in coop last night. DH followed me out with it when I went to check on the ladies at dinnertime. Followed me out this am too to see if the coop needed more reinforcing of plastic wrap on run and to more securely hang heat lamp (was pretty secure but now zero chance of falling off). For someone who claims to hate the chickens he sure puts in alot of work for them   .  They gathered round the open coop door when I went to scatter some treats but not one stepped out onto the slippery white stuff-instead complaining loudly about the frozen ground from safety of comfy run.

Used our bacon on the baked potatoes last night. Turkey meatloaf for tonight. Lynne-yeah I always have makings for  margaritas too lol. Ended up putting a shot of salted caramel vodka in warmed apple cider though-forgot I got the good apple cider!

Mac-as much as I would pack up and move next week-kiddos want to finish school here first. 5 more years! Yay to new phone and computer. My iPad mini is going out, so will look for christmas sales. I just upgraded to iphone 7 a few weeks ago.

Hope the weather improves for what seems like everyone but disxuni-but have fun with the pass!! I plan to go for a bit one day in January when we are there-DH doesn't have his pass anymore so may be solo (but I wouldn't bet against him getting a UO AP too).
Watched The Mandalorian this am-um ok hooked now! But I like the Star Wars offshoots (Rebels was great). DH and middle are now "watching" Treasure Planet (with their eyes closed).

Patty when are you guys going back after Christmas? We get in around 11 am on 1/4.


Charade67 said:


> I forget where you live, but that is a crazy weather change.


Southwest Missouri-and it is actually typical. We can truly have a years worth of seasons in 24-48 hours. It is why the weather schools are in Oklahoma and why allergies are crazy in this part of country.

Think it is lunch time. Have blanket on me, with fireplace going and I'm hungry-but comfortable LOL!


----------



## pattyw

Sue- sounds like a fun afternoon! Enjoy the movie!



Lynne G said:


> No need for hair tie, snow in hair held it down


Ha! Snow- the winter hair gel! You're a brave soul to still walk in the cold! I can't seem to get on my treadmill in my warm basement!

Charade- Guess I'll put the Disney streaming service on hold for now, too!



Monykalyn said:


> For someone who claims to hate the chickens he sure puts in alot of work for them  .



AWW!!! 



Monykalyn said:


> Patty when are you guys going back after Christmas? We get in around 11 am on 1/4.



Nothing planned yet- I'm waiting to see if Kyle and Erin are coming home for Christmas.   I'm always up for another trip! How long is your trip? Disney or UO?

Still sunny- cold,  but the sun (and mega salt) is melting the snow on the roads! One downside to living somewhere that can handle major snowfall is the lack of snowdays!


----------



## Monykalyn

pattyw said:


> Nothing planned yet- I'm waiting to see if Kyle and Erin are coming home for Christmas. I'm always up for another trip! How long is your trip? Disney or UO?


1/4-1/12. DH doesn't have UO pass anymore, but I want to try to go to UO at least one day/morning, but staying at Disney/Disney springs area mostly.

Lazed day away so far


----------



## keishashadow

Sent the kiddo back home this afternoon, house seems quiet as a tomb.  Did both the museums of art & natural history yesterday.  Was surprised to see how much ground we covered via my fitbit

 one of the most popular dinoramas
 Carnegie museum has one of the 2 ‘real’ full T-Rex skeletons in the US.
 all my kids have had fun digging out ‘Dino bones’ there
 love they have a painting paying homage to the area’s steel mills.
 this is just a portion of the plaster casts in the hall of architecture
 something new which surprised me, they now have a small collection of live animals.  Did a program yesterday, they featured five different ones:  a carpet python, skunk, exotic bird, giant cockroach you could pet (i passed) this cutie!!! A hedgehog.

The mr is throwing some h-u-g-e hints re disney+.  There is a free week trial offer out there.  Our 3 main tvs are all samsung, all smart but only 2 are 4K.  Up until a few days ago there was no app for the Samsung products....surprise!  Guess what he found today?  


Lynne G said:


> Thinking of either heating up a ham steak


So glad you mentioned that, almost forgot I have 2 thick prepackaged slices in my fridge’s meat tray.  Will work those into the rotation this week.


Lynne G said:


> OMG, two weeks until my little one is enjoying a week at home, and all will be home for Thanksgiving. So hoping my nephew brings his family, including first time actually seeing my 8 month old great nephew. Will be nice, and to see his older two sisters too. They live in the state west of us, so we only see them only once or twice a year..


Yea!  Sounds like some good times on tap!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I made myself busy this weekend to ride out the snow just making a quilt for my sister's birthday. I almost have the top done and tomorrow ( as it's a holiday here for Remembrance Day ) I will sandwich together and hoping start " quilting " it together. I hope to get a good portion of it done tomorrow. I'm looking forward to just sewing and watching the Remembrance Day ceremonies on tv.


Some day i’m Going to give quilting another stab.  Works of art, such treasured heirlooms


pattyw said:


> Joe and I had a great weekend. We spent the weekend at a cozy country inn in the Finger Lakes. We visited about 8 wineries! We brought home quite the collection of wine!!


That’s sounds so romantic


Sue M said:


> Charade DL is beautiful at Christmas.


It’s on our bucket list but I hate to miss the orlando parks’ trifecta


Sue M said:


> Keishashadow love the Premium outlets. They have one in Washington off the I-5 in the way to Seattle. All of a sudden my car goes on auto pilot lol


Haha same


macraven said:


> Main reason we moved South was for better weather
> 
> I read how the homies are having an early snow start and the low temps
> 
> brrrrr....
> 
> I am so adjusted to warmer weather and anything in the mid 60’s is too cold for me
> Today it is 67 and will drop quickly tonight
> Don’t laugh but we will hit 35 tonight and Wednesday
> Guess this is a sign that rest of the year will have lower temps than what we have been accustomed to
> 
> I did save most of my winter apparel and coats, gloves, etc when we made the move south
> Hope you stay warm !


I scraped off my car today.  Not once, not twice, thrice. Arrrgh 



macraven said:


> mr Mac said buy them both
> 
> when he sobers up, I am going to ask him the same question and see if he has the same answer


Silly girl, you get it on paper when they are still in their cups 

Have fun with the new techie stuffs!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. We actually did a taco Tuesday today.  I tried a white chicken chili taco recipe that one of my friends posted on Facebook recently. It was pretty good. I thought it could have used a little more spice and maybe a bit of salsa.



pattyw said:


> Charade- Guess I'll put the Disney streaming service on hold for now, too!


 We're just going to wait a few days. I reminded dh that even if Disney is still having problems we will still have access to Hulu and ESPN.



keishashadow said:


> something new which surprised me, they now have a small collection of live animals. Did a program yesterday, they featured five different ones: a carpet python, skunk, exotic bird, giant cockroach you could pet (i passed) this cutie!!! A hedgehog.


 The hedgehog is cute, but I would also pass on the cockroach. I actually tested positive for cockroach allergies. I didn't even know that was a thing. 



keishashadow said:


> The mr is throwing some h-u-g-e hints re disney+. There is a free week trial offer out there. Our 3 main tvs are all samsung, all smart but only 2 are 4K. Up until a few days ago there was no app for the Samsung products....surprise! Guess what he found today?


We checked out TV today to find out if we could stream or if we would need to purchase an extra device. Dh found the Disney app. We have a Sony 4K.

Dh has turned on college football and promptly fallen asleep. I would channel the channel, but he's holding the remote and I don't want to wake him.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, the last two nights, DH has been restless, and so I have not had a good night’s sleep.  Fell asleep around 6:30, and just woke up now.  Nap was needed apparently.  So washing up, and going to go back to bed. 

Older one was hungry, so he made dinner.  No tacos for us, he cooked some chicken, added bbq sauce and made sandwiches out of it.  Tasty. 

Was so cold when I came home. Will be below freezing, and our coldest overnight since February. At least the sun will return, even if it provides no heat.

Went over to the new office yesterday, to check it out. So dark everywhere. Lots of very dark brown walls, so dark they almost look black, and fake wood, that I am not fond of. But at least I still have a window. And oddly, a kind of wardrobe part of my cabinets. Has a bar to use hangers on, with shelves below. But it is the top part of the unit, so I guess a place to put my coat? Eww, if wet jacket and where to put boots or umbrella. Um, think I will just get a clothes tree. Those metals ones that are compact. Sigh. But new enough and a a much bigger building.

Great pictures, Keisha. Yeah, not petting any bug either.

Enjoyed watching some in the new Disney Plus.  Older one loaded the app on my iPad.  Think the one of us that will stream it the most is older one. Our tv is older, so I don’t think we can stream the Plus on it.  No matter, I just watch our cable channels on it, so that’s fine.  One of these days, will get a larger tv, and the newer ones have all that app loading ability. 

Good night all.  Will leave the light on, so dark out.


----------



## Sue M

Harriet was a really good movie. Went with 3 friends. We all agreed.

Monykalyn  I don’t think I could survive in your neck of the woods. Yikes that’s cold. I’d be complaining like those chickens!
Whats the Mandalorian?  Is it a StarWars series on Disney + or a movie.  Ugh I hope not a series, I don’t need one more streaming service!

Keisha looks like a great museum. 

Watching NCIS now!


----------



## schumigirl

Janet.......hedgehogs yes, the others.......no! Love the pictures though and nice to be out and about even in the cold. Love some fresh air. Wow isn’t her hair long now!!

I love my garmin watch for steps every day.....it’s an eye opener.....so new tv appeared......lol......boys and their toys!! 3 of our tv’s are smart but don’t think we really use that on them to their full potential. I like my little 25” in the kitchen....it’s not smart but picture is great and I get all our cable channels on it same as all the other TVs......doesn’t need to be smart.....lol....

Have you seen Doctor Sleep yet? We keep meaning to go see it but something always seem to stop us.....won’t go at night as it’s too busy, you know I hate the cinema at the best of times, but do want to see this one.....loved the book.....eventually!!!


Lynne.......oh new offices sound like they need a good freshen up!! Hope you had a better nights sleep last night, it catches up if you don’t sleep.




So, it’s stopped raining.......and freezing. We have -1 this morning......not as cold as some, obviously......but cold for us. But, sun is shining and it’s beautiful. Full moon last night was stunning.

Over to friends house this morning. She’s hosting the meeting about the Berries Bubbles & Sparkles evening in December (sparkles we added later)......it’s the Saturday after we come home so, hopefully we’ll be up to going, I’m sure we will.......I think we have a fabulous evening planned.

Scrambled egg whites and avocado for breakfast this morning......

Will be well wrapped up for sure this morning.

Have a great Wednesday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, a Wednesday, and I think I am colder than Schumi.  Yes, I am.  23 out, and windy.  Yes gloves on, that steering wheel was cold.  But ooh, the moon, almost full, and oh so white and bright.  We will have sun.  And yes, car, roads may be icy, but thankfully, the snow showers and rain, were gone by afternoon, and a lovely late afternoon sun appeared, and nary a road has ice on it.  But yeah, anything wet, is not now.


Ah, yes, the hump of a day, where we say, yay, Wednesday is here, and that means, another week-end is coming into sight.  Yep, for those of us, who keep a week day schedule, hump day, yay! 



Sue, glad to hear that movie was nice, and all enjoyed.  That show is a limited series on Disney Plus, with the first show loaded to view now.  I enjoyed watching it.  It's a story that takes influences from Star Wars, and is said to be from a time, set in between two of the Star Wars movies.  The CGI was pretty good, and I liked the ending of this first show.  The Star War's character Boba Fett is a Mandalorian, but this Mandalorian is not Boba Fett, but is said to be not as evil as Boba, and both are bounty hunters. Yeah, I am not a huge SW fan, but having a boy that enjoys it much more, I am versed enough to know some, and Boba is a favorite character of older one. 

So ready for my second cup of tea.  Sweater was promptly put on, and was highly thinking not to take my jacket off. 

So dark out still, have a wonderful, but wacky Wednesday.  Stay well, and happy.


----------



## keishashadow

Perfect day for the beef stew & croissants i’m making for dinner today.  Broke a record here for the day, official temp was13 degrees.  My monitor said it was a balmy 10 degrees when I was awakened  at 6:30 am to sound of leaf blowers.  

appears the trick to use them early on in lighter snows vs snowblowers is catching on but, seriously, not exactly considerate that time of day.  Said neighbor dusting off his & the mrs vehicles. Meanwhile, neither have left the house as I type. 

Lynne -Nice cliff notes on disney plus. Turns out my bedroom tv is a vizio with chromecast.  Until vizio does an update (projected in 2020, turtle speed lol) you need to mirror the app content. Thought it would be a dealbreaker but appears it will still work, just a bit convulsed.   My set has netflix app built in, managed mirrioring it (eventually, no idea that was ‘a thing’) from the app on my iphone last night.  

Have a feeling it may be time to upgrade our modem/router we use with infinity. None of the best FIOS in my town yet.  It’s all around us, just haven’t run the cables here even though it’s been years since it’s been offered.  Had wanted to wait it out to make sure I bought the right equipment.  May cave on that issue.  Pain to figure out which to buy, then hold breath it connects to everything properly.



Charade67 said:


> The hedgehog is cute, but I would also pass on the cockroach. I actually tested positive for cockroach allergies. I didn't even know that was a thing.


Don’t think i’ve Ever seen a hedgehog up close.  The roach, well, he was giant but the ‘palmetto bugs’ i’ve Seen in FL pretty darn close ewewew


Lynne G said:


> But at least I still have a window.


You know you’ve made it when you have a window at work! 


schumigirl said:


> Have you seen Doctor Sleep


Thinking i’m Going to catch it at home at this point, haven’t been able to work it in yet.


----------



## Disxuni

It is hump day, homies! Hope everyone tries to stay warm and be safe on the roads. The few that are coming for the holidays down here for the parks I'm sure are very excited! It seems like only yesterday that a lot of you were down here in Sept. I wish the weekend would come sooner. It feels amazing today. A little chilly for the Floridians, but this Floridian can handle it.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne...yes, you`re always going to be colder than us in the UK...thankfully....Our car wasn't in the garage last night and had ice on screen this morning, Kyle was glad his was tucked away overnight. Yes, the moon was still lovely this morning after such a bright full moon last night.

Janet....food sounds winter warming, love a beef casserole with dumplings on top......we are lucky with our tv/cable/internet/phone provider.....fastest in the UK....broadband is ultra quick. Some friends who are quite close by aren't as lucky, they haven't laid the superfast cable to them yet......

I do want to see that movie…..will try for next week if I can! 



It is cold. But, least the rain has finally eased for a day or so.

Had a lovely and productive meeting this morning about our Berries and Bubbles sparkly night in December.....got the charity side sorted and meals and such couple of weeks ago and the all important price! Should work for everyone. It was just finalising a few details and who is going to do what on the night.

Spicy meatballs for dinner tonight......wish I had made beef casserole now......maybe do that tomorrow night......

Time for afternoon cuppa…....


----------



## Lynne G

Beef stew, meatballs, yum, now which house to visit for dinner.  LOL 

Dix, the weekend will be here soon enough.  Glad your cooler weather is not as cool as some of the rest of us.

Sun is indeed out, beautiful blue sky, and ooh, the tree is waving quite quickly in the wind.  Sniff, second to last day to see the tree outside my window. But you're right, Keisha, at least my new office has an almost as big window, and still a view, and nice to see what's happening outside.


----------



## keishashadow

Almost forgot, make it a beautiful day in your neighborhood!


Dig out your favorite cardigan from the closet because today we’re celebrating World Kindness Day, Mister Rogers style.
“Mister Rogers’ Neighborhood’s” Studio in Pittsburgh is asking fans to honor the late Fred Rogers by wearing a cardigan, one of Mister Rogers’ most famous looks.

The studio is hoping to spread kindness by reminding people of Mister Rogers’ life lessons including – help others.

You too can spread the love by sharing a photo of you in your Mister Rogers inspired sweater using the hashtag “Cardigan Day”


----------



## Disxuni

@Lynne G Only a couple of more days. Definitely very lucky indeed. Also, @keishashadow that is an adorable way to honor Mister Rogers. I can't wait for the film to be out!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

doing a quick stop in   



Monykalyn said:


> Got outside lights up-nice to work on the holiday lights and not freeze


I would love to have lights on our home.  I'm even married to a sparky ( electrician ) who has the equipment to hang them in the high spots...But we have only had lights on our home one year.  


macraven said:


> sell your house and move south
> Don’t wait until retirement age to do so


We will be snow birds in the winter months....and visit kids in the warmer months.  That's the plan for now  


Lynne G said:


> I thought about upgrading this weekend, as both Target and Sam's was offering gift cards. But the more I thought about it, like little one said, quite expensive for just an upgraded phone camera. Yeah, I just paid this one's off, and well, it's perfect with where the icons are, and I have no issues with it. Whenever I get a new phone, I always have to reset all as I like, and I still have to get used to that no home button. So, a 7 it is, for at least one more year.


I finally bit the bullet last year at xmas.  And finally upgraded to a new NOT Iphone lol.  I love the phone I have and after needing to send this one for a repair that was not my fault ( it was a defective phone ) and went back to my old Iphone 6...I know I will never have an Iphone again.  But our boys still have iphones, and we do have an ipad...which we all use and love.  I know I do love my google phone...and won't go back to an apple phone.  But that is just me.  


pattyw said:


> Winter storm hit last night! Woke up to about 6 inches of snow! Yay for great snowplows/salters and our snowplow guy


Sigh...I'm already tired of our snow...and it's only been almost a week.  I know we are set up for snow removal and driving in all the craptastic conditions we are get used to very fast again...but   I get tired of it very fast.  OH well...it's here to stay for the next 4-5 months .  So I better just stop complaining about it.  Today is sun is shinning...which makes a huge difference for me.  I NEED that sunlight!!!!


schumigirl said:


> Pond looks to be overflowing now, and we`re not in the worst area.....it`s far enough away from the house so as not to affect us.


Schumi...that is NOT fun.  Flooding is something we do tend to get here at times too.  Mother Nature gets forgetful at times and forgets to turn off the taps.  I hope you start to get some sunshine again.  

And yes...The hubby keeps eyeing TV's too,  and I keep saying...just wait...until older DS moves out...then we will give him the one TV...and he can have the tv he wants.  He came home with a new " toy....a new shotgun " for his birthday   Yes...boys and their toys  lol  
Isn't the planning of events like your Berries and Bubbles fun!!!!  They are lots of work...but when they turn out splendid...It is worth all the work.  It sounds like it's coming around now.  
How much longer until your next trip  
[]


Lynne G said:


> Yep, a Wednesday, and I think I am colder than Schumi. Yes, I am. 23 out, and windy. Yes gloves on, that steering wheel was cold. But ooh, the moon, almost full, and oh so white and bright. We will have sun. And yes, car, roads may be icy, but thankfully, the snow showers and rain, were gone by afternoon, and a lovely late afternoon sun appeared, and nary a road has ice on it. But yeah, anything wet, is not now.


I hate driving in slick winter conditions.  Can I do it...yes I can!  Do I like to do it...NOPE!!!!!  That is one of the reasons we live in the city...I like my short little 10 minute drive to work...15 if I stop for a tea and muffin   Hubby is great at travelling horrible winter roads when we have long trips planned but mother nature wants to give us a storm.  We have travelled many times, when really we probably should not have...but Hubby is a great driver when the roads are horrible.  


keishashadow said:


> erfect day for the beef stew & croissants i’m making for dinner today. Broke a record here for the day, official temp was13 degrees. My monitor said it was a balmy 10 degrees when I was awakened at 6:30 am to sound of leaf blowers.


Yum...that sounds like the perfect dinner when the temps are low like that.  I think the same way ...a good stew...chicken pot pie...something that warms you from the inside out!!!  There is something about a good stew that just makes you feel soooooo warm and great after.  

Just a quick stop in.  The sun is out shining today...and it has warmed up.  It was -30C or -22F on Monday.  Needless to say, I didn't move and just stayed put.  It has warmed up to above freezing now...so I'll take that .

I enjoyed the sunlight on Monday...and spent most of the day in my kitchen.  I whipped up a lasagna, a pot of chicken noodle soup in the instant pot, a double batch of oatmeal chocolate chip cookies and 2 loaves of banana bread.  It was cold...but the sunshine was sooo awesome in my kitchen...I just spent the whole day soaking up the sunlight -  started to put the quilt together and didn't get nearly as far as I should have because I was in the kitchen...but oh well.  I will get to work on it tonight 

Other than doing that...nothing really new is happening here in  Santa Land.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Beef stew, meatballs, yum, now which house to visit for dinner.  LOL
> 
> Dix, the weekend will be here soon enough.  Glad your cooler weather is not as cool as some of the rest of us.
> 
> Sun is indeed out, beautiful blue sky, and ooh, the tree is waving quite quickly in the wind.  Sniff, second to last day to see the tree outside my window. But you're right, Keisha, at least my new office has an almost as big window, and still a view, and nice to see what's happening outside.



Oh I couldn’t imagine having an office with no window!! When I was part of the work force many years ago, my office looked out into lovely little area that was covered in trees and grass with flower beds. Hope the move goes well.......




keishashadow said:


> Almost forgot, make it a beautiful day in your neighborhood!
> 
> 
> Dig out your favorite cardigan from the closet because today we’re celebrating World Kindness Day, Mister Rogers style.
> “Mister Rogers’ Neighborhood’s” Studio in Pittsburgh is asking fans to honor the late Fred Rogers by wearing a cardigan, one of Mister Rogers’ most famous looks.
> 
> The studio is hoping to spread kindness by reminding people of Mister Rogers’ life lessons including – help others.
> 
> You too can spread the love by sharing a photo of you in your Mister Rogers inspired sweater using the hashtag “Cardigan Day”




Had to Google who that was! I saw it appear somewhere today and had no clue who he was........isn’t Google amazing.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> doing a quick stop in
> 
> 
> I would love to have lights on our home.  I'm even married to a sparky ( electrician ) who has the equipment to hang them in the high spots...But we have only had lights on our home one year.
> 
> We will be snow birds in the winter months....and visit kids in the warmer months.  That's the plan for now
> 
> I finally bit the bullet last year at xmas.  And finally upgraded to a new NOT Iphone lol.  I love the phone I have and after needing to send this one for a repair that was not my fault ( it was a defective phone ) and went back to my old Iphone 6...I know I will never have an Iphone again.  But our boys still have iphones, and we do have an ipad...which we all use and love.  I know I do love my google phone...and won't go back to an apple phone.  But that is just me.
> 
> Sigh...I'm already tired of our snow...and it's only been almost a week.  I know we are set up for snow removal and driving in all the craptastic conditions we are get used to very fast again...but   I get tired of it very fast.  OH well...it's here to stay for the next 4-5 months .  So I better just stop complaining about it.  Today is sun is shinning...which makes a huge difference for me.  I NEED that sunlight!!!!
> 
> Schumi...that is NOT fun.  Flooding is something we do tend to get here at times too.  Mother Nature gets forgetful at times and forgets to turn off the taps.  I hope you start to get some sunshine again.
> 
> And yes...The hubby keeps eyeing TV's too,  and I keep saying...just wait...until older DS moves out...then we will give him the one TV...and he can have the tv he wants.  He came home with a new " toy....a new shotgun " for his birthday   Yes...boys and their toys  lol
> Isn't the planning of events like your Berries and Bubbles fun!!!!  They are lots of work...but when they turn out splendid...It is worth all the work.  It sounds like it's coming around now.
> How much longer until your next trip
> []
> 
> I hate driving in slick winter conditions.  Can I do it...yes I can!  Do I like to do it...NOPE!!!!!  That is one of the reasons we live in the city...I like my short little 10 minute drive to work...15 if I stop for a tea and muffin   Hubby is great at travelling horrible winter roads when we have long trips planned but mother nature wants to give us a storm.  We have travelled many times, when really we probably should not have...but Hubby is a great driver when the roads are horrible.
> 
> Yum...that sounds like the perfect dinner when the temps are low like that.  I think the same way ...a good stew...chicken pot pie...something that warms you from the inside out!!!  There is something about a good stew that just makes you feel soooooo warm and great after.
> 
> Just a quick stop in.  The sun is out shining today...and it has warmed up.  It was -30C or -22F on Monday.  Needless to say, I didn't move and just stayed put.  It has warmed up to above freezing now...so I'll take that .
> 
> I enjoyed the sunlight on Monday...and spent most of the day in my kitchen.  I whipped up a lasagna, a pot of chicken noodle soup in the instant pot, a double batch of oatmeal chocolate chip cookies and 2 loaves of banana bread.  It was cold...but the sunshine was sooo awesome in my kitchen...I just spent the whole day soaking up the sunlight -  started to put the quilt together and didn't get nearly as far as I should have because I was in the kitchen...but oh well.  I will get to work on it tonight
> 
> Other than doing that...nothing really new is happening here in  Santa Land.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!




Hey Pumpkin.......oh lasagne and chicken noodle soup!! Nice!

Sounds like you are having some ultra cold weather........it’s not much fun, but I do like to spend the day at home when it’s as cold as that......and quilting sounds like time would pass before you know it. I agree, driving in it isn’t fun. We do sometimes have to drive in snow, nothing like you would get.......our previous car was a rear wheel drive......it was a Mercedes and useless in snow....although Kyle has a Mercedes but his is four wheel drive, so we used to borrow his and offer to drive him to work those days.......the new car should be much better in snow.......although I’m in no rush to test it out.

Yes, flooding is awful.....we are so lucky where we are......it was beautiful today and first real day without rain for a long time.

Love helping to plan these events........and this one should be a lot of fun! Hope you enjoy some more sunshine.......



Off to bed soon for us.......everything is starting to look a little frosty outside now. Kyle put his car in the garage again when he came in tonight.....saves defrosting it in the morning.

Grocery shopping in the morning.......least exciting job of the week.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Quiet, boring night tonight. Nothing worth watching on TV. I think we will set up DIsney+ on Friday. I should have plenty to watch then.



Lynne G said:


> Went over to the new office yesterday, to check it out. So dark everywhere. Lots of very dark brown walls, so dark they almost look black, and fake wood, that I am not fond of. But at least I still have a window. And oddly, a kind of wardrobe part of my cabinets. Has a bar to use hangers on, with shelves below. But it is the top part of the unit, so I guess a place to put my coat? Eww, if wet jacket and where to put boots or umbrella. Um, think I will just get a clothes tree. Those metals ones that are compact. Sigh. But new enough and a a much bigger building.


Sounds a little depressing. I hope they add something bright to offset the dark colors. I had an office with a window once. I loved opening it on nice days. Only problem was that I was just a couple of blocks away from. Chick-fil-A. On breezy days I would smell chicken all day. 



schumigirl said:


> So, it’s stopped raining.......and freezing. We have -1 this morning......not as cold as some, obviously......but cold for us. But, sun is shining and it’s beautiful. Full moon last night was stunning.


Anything in the negatives is way too cold for me. Glad your rain finally stopped. 



keishashadow said:


> The roach, well, he was giant but the ‘palmetto bugs’ i’ve Seen in FL pretty darn close ewewew


One of the things I hated about FLorida. 



keishashadow said:


> Dig out your favorite cardigan from the closet because today we’re celebrating World Kindness Day, Mister Rogers style.


I don't think I own a cardigan. Dh wants to go see the movie when it comes out. I'm wondering if I will need to bring tissues. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> The hubby keeps eyeing TV's too,


Mine finally got his dream 4K 2 years ago. Now he's eyeing the 8K's.



schumigirl said:


> Grocery shopping in the morning.......least exciting job of the week.


One of my least favorite chores. 

With all the talk of cold weather lately I have been thinking about buying a new winter coat. I would like a hooded coat, but I think I am looking for the near impossible. I am looking for a coat that is sized for both plus size and short women. Whenever I put up the hood on one of my coats it covers half of my face. It would be really nice to have a coat that didn't make me look like  I should be selling used droids.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Homies, Good Morning and Good Afternoon.


Oh, I hear ya on hoods on coats, Charade.  Many not made for us, petite women.  

Ah, lovely 23 and clear skies for you and me.  Why, hello stars.  Still oh so dark out.  Least the wind has died down, and should feel is now 20 or so, instead of that sigh, 10 degree feeling yesterday morning.  But the clear skies will be no more, as the clouds build today, to make it cloudy just an hour or so after sunrise.  Hehe, and it's the fours for us.  Sunrise:  6:44am, Sunset:  4:44pm.  

And it's a Thursday.  Yep, the day you throw back a drink if you're thirsty.

 then there's Schumi -   


So, tea, round two is up.  See, stay hydrated all.  

 - and that's a good thing!  


Sending all good wishes of happiness and health, and some having fun in there too.


----------



## Charade67

Woke up to light frost on the ground  and a blue jay in my backyard. 

Today 's B's 19th birthday. The years have just flown by. We are planning a family celebration on Saturday, but we will be seeing her tonight for our family photo. 


I may have found a coat on the Lands End site. It wouldn't be so difficult if I was just short, but add in overweight and coat shopping becomes a real challenge.


----------



## Disxuni

Good morning, homies! We're almost to the weekend. Hope everyone is continuing to try to stay warm and safe. Good thing most of you guys are up north, or at least not traveling down here at the moment. Heard 1-95 is backed up down here for miles southbound and heard bad things about 1-4 early this morning too before that.

I hope B has a wonderful birthday, @Charade67!


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Woke up to light frost on the ground  and a blue jay in my backyard.
> 
> Today 's B's 19th birthday. The years have just flown by. We are planning a family celebration on Saturday, but we will be seeing her tonight for our family photo.
> 
> 
> I may have found a coat on the Lands End site. It wouldn't be so difficult if I was just short, but add in overweight and coat shopping becomes a real challenge.



  to Miss B


----------



## macraven

Hope all stay warm 
I can still remember cold days

Right now my weather is changing and will be in the 50’s later today

I’ll finally get out of the house this afternoon


----------



## Lynne G

to B, Charade's daughter.  A very Happy 19th Birthday to her.

Yeah, frost on my car's back windshield.  Nope, did not scrape, put that defroster on.  Score.

Not quite 50's for us, Mac, but warmer today, without the wind blowing cool air.

Yay, munchins with my tea today.  Nice coworker stopped and brought 2 boxes.  Oh, they will be gone before lunch.  

Last small trip of stuff over to new office.  Hoping my boxes they are going to move, get there when I return next week, as well as a working phone and newer docking station.


----------



## schumigirl

to your daughter Charade...….hope she has a lovely day......I love winter coats....one of my weaknesses along with bags and boots!!!! I have a beautiful winter white one, it gets marked so easily so I`m careful where I wear it.......you can imagine. But, good like finding one, I love my coats!! 




It is perishing here. Wind chill is low as it`s coming straight from the North. 

We couldn`t believe how cold it felt this morning going out, supposed to be 7c, but felt like zero apparently. Winter jumpers are now all out of drawers in one of the spare rooms, washed and dried ready to wear. And new boots arrived.......ordered them and hoped for the best.....they fit well.....not too high a heel and black suede. 

After reading about Janet`s warming dish yesterday, I have had diced beef  slow coking since this morning.....cooked in Ale which I hate, but cooking with it, completely different......making some dumplings to go in too about 30 minutes before it`s ready. Did plan to make a biscuit style topping, but I was outvoted for dumplings.....

Heating is warm, it`s miserable looking outside. Kyle had a half day to take, so he`s gone to pick up his new glasses and Tom has gone with him.......I said I`d stay where it`s warm.......lol......

Hope everyone is good.......


----------



## Lynne G

Okay, huge rat seen in our hallway, and a hawk munching on a squirrel right out the door to outside.  You'd think we have a jungle here.  When this building sits unused, I am sure the mice and rats will have a good time. Guess we need to open the door for those hawks.  What all are worried about is when this building is destroyed, new building is not that far away.  Sigh.  Working in the City.

Almost time for lunch.  Hmm, while I stroll, will decide.  At least it is bright out, and almost sunny right now.


----------



## Sue M

To B!

Lynne thanks for the Disney + info!  Well, at least there’s a window in new office!  Maybe they’ll paint to brighten up the walls!

  I’ve been thinking about a new tv, We have a smart tv in living room but for some reason the Amazon Prime app doesn’t work. My daughter got me a chromecast dongle so I can watch Amazon shows on the tv.  No idea what K it is lol. But my daughters tv in the rec room still works but the HDMI mother board is broken so had to hook it up old school.  So when we get another tv we‘ll put our tv downstairs and new tv in living room. Been looking at new Samsungs. We have 2 Samsung TVs, and really impressed with picture quality. My BIL got a Sony the same time we bought our Samsung and our tv pic is noticeably better.  Just have to figure out what our provider broadcasts on - 4K or ?  

Schumi nice for you the rain stopped. It does get one down. We had a few days of rain after our record breaking dry spell. Sunny today but tonight rains return thru weekend at least. Yuck. 
Afternoon temps 53F. Right now it’s still early, 8:15 am so high 40’s.

Keishashadow interesting use of leafblower, but when we get snow, it’s never dry enough for that. We have the wet heavy coastal stuff!  Ugh still haven’t got the snows on my car. When temps are in 50’s it’s not top on the agenda!
what a lovely way to honour Mr Rogers.  When my oldest was in middle school they got a new principal who’s name was Steve Rogers. Some of the kids when they saw him in the halls would start singing It’s a lovely day in the neighbourhood lol. 
Oh those Palmetto bugs in FLA, ugh. We were sitting on the dock at GF one night watching Wishes and one crawled up thru the boards near us. My youngest starts nudging it away with her shoe when the man sitting next to her casually says- you know they fly?  Lol. Just about did her in!

Pumpkin here in Lotus Land nobody knows how to drive in the snow.  It’s always a gong show. The 6:00 news is very entertaining with videos Of cars sliding down hills sideways....
Hope you get your lights up this year!  


Disxuni hola!  Wonder what happened on 95?

Charade I have that problem with hoods too and I’m not short. Once I had a jacket that had a buckle in the back of the hood that you could adjust. Wish more jackets came with that. If I want to use my hood on current jacket I have to hold it up so I can see. So stupid.

Hi Patty, Mac, Monykalyn and any I missed. Better get moving, make breakfast. Maybe chop up some bacon to add to scrambled eggs. Then nail appt.


----------



## keishashadow

Bit warmer here today but would be perfectly content to hibernate until next week if I could get away with it...so far, so good 


Charade67 said:


> I don't think I own a cardigan. Dh wants to go see the movie when it comes out. I'm wondering if I will need to bring tissues.


I’m fond of those old Skool chenille cardigans.  Have one in basic sweater tunic style on now.  Appears they are coming back ‘in style’. Have been seeing them on the store shelves but most not of good quality.  Would likely snag quickly,passed on them.  


Charade67 said:


> Today 's B's 19th birthday. The years have just flown by. We are planning a family celebration on Saturday, but we will be seeing her tonight for our family photo.


Happy Birthday to you DD!!!  Family photo for the xmas cards?


macraven said:


> I can still remember cold days


Yep, probably this summer when you put the AC temp up too high lol. JK. Was surprised to see the temps in your area over to coats were a mite chilly few days ago. Seems early in the season for that


Lynne G said:


> Yay, munchins with my tea today


Munchkins is how i read that, having on an older pair of glasses today for some reason.  Not sure how i grabbed them but surely not cutting it.   I’m guessing maybe donut holes?  but first thing that crossed my mine was little people in the wizard of oz lol


schumigirl said:


> have a beautiful winter white one, it gets marked so easily so I`m careful where I wear it.......you can imagine. But, good like finding one, I love my coats!!


You are a brave woman to don winter white.  Nasty slush would make quick work of that here.  I always make sure to clean off the back of my boots to avoid those little spots.


schumigirl said:


> After reading about Janet`s warming dish yesterday, I have had diced beef slow coking since this morning.....cooked in Ale which I hate, but cooking with it, completely different......making some dumplings to go in too about 30 minutes before it`s ready. Did plan to make a biscuit style topping, but I was outvoted for dumplings.....


So I’m an inspiration?  lol my head is swelling as I type.  Not sure why but the smell of beer simmering away in stews, roasts or chili type dishes puts me off.


Lynne G said:


> Okay, huge rat seen in our hallway, and a hawk munching on a squirrel right out the door to outside. You'd think we have a jungle here


Concrete jungle!  Careful, they may charge you for a nature tour.  


Sue M said:


> Keishashadow interesting use of leafblower, but when we get snow, it’s never dry enough for that. We have the wet heavy coastal stuff!


Oh, it was a wet snow, even more ridiculous the food was out there attempting.  Anyone with half a brain would’ve realized that, but nooooo he went on & on forcing it.  Cannot wait until those snowbirds take off the day after xmas until easter.


Sue M said:


> the man sitting next to her casually says- you know they fly? Lol. Just about did her in!


Hahaha they were here long before man and will likely be the last ones standing when it’s all said & done


----------



## schumigirl

Oh Lynne......not nice to see that.....yuk, I hate creatures......yes, hope they don’t follow you to new place!

Keisha, yes, you were an inspiration and Tom thanks you as this is one of his favourite dishes.......I’m kind of with you with the smell of Guinness cooking, but it doesn’t last long. But, the finished dish is worth it.......I love the smell when I’m making beef in red wine......lol......we ate quite early as we were all starving.....I blame the cold!

Oh I only wear that coat when it’s cold, but it’s got to be dry too.....usually if we just go out to dinner or friends houses......other times, I wear my other coats....glad you’re not as cold today.




We have rain again.......still cold and no plans to go out tonight or tomorrow hopefully........will be trying to finish this trip report before we leave......I’m determined!

So, what do you do on a freezing cold, wet and windy almost dark afternoon in the UK??? No, not that....... 

You book your flights for next September......

Woohoo.......so, we arrive Sept 6th and leave Oct 1st.......got some good Premium seats......we had planned to fly on the 8th or the 9th, but lots of seats were gone.....so much for folks complaining flight prices are through the roof for next year, they still seem to be selling despite the cost of them!

So, feeling happy they’re sorted.......won’t be checking in case the prices drop........

Time for cuppa and settle down for the evening of not doing very much at all.......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just doing a quick stop in and see how everyone is doing.

@Lynne G  I like having a window too.  I do have a small window now., even though it faces North....at least I have a window.  And I have been known to go stand in windows to soak up the sunlight ( I must have been a cat or dog in a previous life )  I just love the sunlight...and it does my soul good.  I hope the move to your new office space goes smoothly.  

@schumigirl   I'm glad you got your flights for next fall organized.  We too, find the prices of flights outrageous.  It is frustrating that it actually costs me more to fly to eastern Canada than it does to fly to Orlando or anywhere in the US!!!!  How sad is that!!!!!  But prices are always climbing...and won't be getting better any time soon.  

I love hearing about your meals.  I already and a little fluffy ( like Mrs. Clause )  and people would probably have to roll me around if you cooked for me  Your meals just sound divine!!!

@keishashadow   The samsung tv are hands down a better picture quality.  When ever we go take a peek at the selection in stores...you can see the difference when your looking at them side by side with others.  

And yes...we see crazy horrible drivers here.  It seems like as soon as people see a snow flake they forget how to drive   It is actually dangerous...when people are crawling around the city and too scared to drive.  I always say..if your too scared to drive...STAY HOME.  We see way too many accidents involving big equipment moving type traffic and stupid drivers. There is way too much heavy duty traffic here for people to be scared to drive and make stupid moves.  Last week...we had a 30 car pileup...and the main highway in and out of the city was closed for half a day.  NO one died...but there were several people that had some pretty serious injuries.  

I have a larger sedan type car.  My Izzy as I call her...she is great in the snow...she can plow through lots of snow and because she is low to the ground, sleek and heavy...she stops really good on ice and snow covered roads easily.  She does have rear wheel traction...and does just fine in the winter. I have no trouble getting around the city or anywhere in her.  She does just as good if not better than many trucks without 4 wheel drive. My next one...will be more of a cross over with 4 wheel drive...I have been keeping my eyes open to what I want for my next vehicle.  

It has warmed up here...enough of a weather change that the migraines have kicked in again  We currently have freezing rain...and of course are heading out to the big city...a 4.5 hr drive away.  So now chalk that up to 5 or 5.5 with the yucky roads.  I have a feeling it will be a white knuckle holding onto the door handle type drive today.  

Well, I should get the few papers sitting on my desk cleared away, before I leave for the day.  Have a great day Everyone!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels, Pumpkin.  And yep, I like sunlight too.  And a window is just nice to be able to see what the weather is, the traffic is, and what's going on out there. 

Almost ready to say goodbye.  Someone asked if sad leaving this building.  Um, not really.  Hoping the vermin within stay and not follow us.  Everything is looking bare.


----------



## cam757

Dropping in to say hello.  Frigid start to the day, 27°F here this morning. Should warm up to 50s, I think.  Not much going on at work today. Election season is over, thank goodness. Will start up again in January so until then I will enjoy the quiet.  

Birthday weekend for me. Not planning much, maybe dinner out.  Will do our celebrating on our cruise in 16 days.  

DS gets his report card tomorrow. All As. He is usually an A/B student so we are very proud of him.  

Dinner will be leftover bbq pulled pork.  I cooked a Boston Butt in the crockpot on Tuesday and it was delish. DH ate so much he said it put him into a pork coma. DS won't eat it so I will come up with something for him.  

Now to do some online shopping for the cruise since all the summer stuff is long gone from the stores.

Have a great day!



Sue M said:


> We have a smart tv in living room but for some reason the Amazon Prime app doesn’t work.



We have a Panasonic Smart TV and the Prime app stopped for us the end of September.  The message said that Amazon was not supporting the app.  It was an awful app. Nothing like the one on the Google Play Store.  I guess we will have to get a fire stick for that tv. 



schumigirl said:


> Woohoo.......so, we arrive Sept 6th and leave Oct 1st.......got some good Premium seats......we had planned to fly on the 8th or the 9th, but lots of seats were gone.....so much for folks complaining flight prices are through the roof for next year, they still seem to be selling despite the cost of them!



Yay!  Flights booked.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Just doing a quick stop in and see how everyone is doing.
> 
> @Lynne G  I like having a window too.  I do have a small window now., even though it faces North....at least I have a window.  And I have been known to go stand in windows to soak up the sunlight ( I must have been a cat or dog in a previous life )  I just love the sunlight...and it does my soul good.  I hope the move to your new office space goes smoothly.
> 
> @schumigirl   I'm glad you got your flights for next fall organized.  We too, find the prices of flights outrageous.  It is frustrating that it actually costs me more to fly to eastern Canada than it does to fly to Orlando or anywhere in the US!!!!  How sad is that!!!!!  But prices are always climbing...and won't be getting better any time soon.
> 
> I love hearing about your meals.  I already and a little fluffy ( like Mrs. Clause )  and people would probably have to roll me around if you cooked for me  Your meals just sound divine!!!
> 
> @keishashadow   The samsung tv are hands down a better picture quality.  When ever we go take a peek at the selection in stores...you can see the difference when your looking at them side by side with others.
> 
> And yes...we see crazy horrible drivers here.  It seems like as soon as people see a snow flake they forget how to drive   It is actually dangerous...when people are crawling around the city and too scared to drive.  I always say..if your too scared to drive...STAY HOME.  We see way too many accidents involving big equipment moving type traffic and stupid drivers. There is way too much heavy duty traffic here for people to be scared to drive and make stupid moves.  Last week...we had a 30 car pileup...and the main highway in and out of the city was closed for half a day.  NO one died...but there were several people that had some pretty serious injuries.
> 
> I have a larger sedan type car.  My Izzy as I call her...she is great in the snow...she can plow through lots of snow and because she is low to the ground, sleek and heavy...she stops really good on ice and snow covered roads easily.  She does have rear wheel traction...and does just fine in the winter. I have no trouble getting around the city or anywhere in her.  She does just as good if not better than many trucks without 4 wheel drive. My next one...will be more of a cross over with 4 wheel drive...I have been keeping my eyes open to what I want for my next vehicle.
> 
> It has warmed up here...enough of a weather change that the migraines have kicked in again  We currently have freezing rain...and of course are heading out to the big city...a 4.5 hr drive away.  So now chalk that up to 5 or 5.5 with the yucky roads.  I have a feeling it will be a white knuckle holding onto the door handle type drive today.
> 
> Well, I should get the few papers sitting on my desk cleared away, before I leave for the day.  Have a great day Everyone!!!!



Thanks Pumpkin.......I think these are some of the most expensive flights we’ve booked for September......but Virgin Atlantic have no competition for direct flights now from where we like to fly from. London is close too, but I prefer to fly from up North.......hey ho......just happy we‘re booked. You’re correct though, prices are not going to be coming down anytime soon.....our internal flights are a shocker too!!

Good luck with the drive today......I agree about drivers......nervous ones are the ones I worry about the most......half of them have no clue! 







Lynne G said:


> Safe travels, Pumpkin.  And yep, I like sunlight too.  And a window is just nice to be able to see what the weather is, the traffic is, and what's going on out there.
> 
> Almost ready to say goodbye.  Someone asked if sad leaving this building.  Um, not really.  Hoping the vermin within stay and not follow us.  Everything is looking bare.



Yep, sunlight is a must for me.......I couldn’t imagine not having windows. When I was helping out at the University, my friend had two offices and one had no window, but did look out to an atrium, so a little bit of light, I always volunteered to work in her other bigger office.....sunlight is so important.




cam757 said:


> Dropping in to say hello.  Frigid start to the day, 27°F here this morning. Should warm up to 50s, I think.  Not much going on at work today. Election season is over, thank goodness. Will start up again in January so until then I will enjoy the quiet.
> 
> Birthday weekend for me. Not planning much, maybe dinner out.  Will do our celebrating on our cruise in 16 days.
> 
> DS gets his report card tomorrow. All As. He is usually an A/B student so we are very proud of him.
> 
> Dinner will be leftover bbq pulled pork.  I cooked a Boston Butt in the crockpot on Tuesday and it was delish. DH ate so much he said it put him into a pork coma. View attachment 452639DS won't eat it so I will come up with something for him.
> 
> Now to do some online shopping for the cruise since all the summer stuff is long gone from the stores.
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Panasonic Smart TV and the Prime app stopped for us the end of September.  The message said that Amazon was not supporting the app.  It was an awful app. Nothing like the one on the Google Play Store.  I guess we will have to get a fire stick for that tv.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!  Flights booked.



Yep, all booked!! Good feeling.......and not long till your cruise too.....good luck with the online shopping......always fun! 

Love pulled pork.......what is a Boston Butt?? Haven‘t heard of that one.....yes, can’t go wrong with a good dish of pulled pork and all the sides......

I’m sure your son’s report card will be fabulous! Sounds like a good lad......

And a birthday weekend!! Hope it’s a good one........yes, quiet dinner is nice at times.

We have a mixture of Sony, Samsung tv’s and one of DH’s retirement gifts to himself was a Bang and Olufsen one........that’s the big one! Huge! I like them all.....but strangely not a huge tv fan despite having a gazillion channels on Virgin Media Cable, Netflix and Amazon Prime........still find ourselves watching old black and white DVD’s some nights.......have a great day.




Still wild and woolly outside.........winter has arrived......


----------



## Charade67

My weekend has begun. I'm thinking about going to Roanoke tomorrow for a little shopping. Looking forward to our tea on Saturday. 



schumigirl said:


> I love winter coats....one of my weaknesses along with bags and boots!!!! I have a beautiful winter white one, it gets marked so easily so I`m careful where I wear it.......you can imagine. But, good like finding one, I love my coats!!


 That is a color I actively avoid. I'm too afraid of looking like a marshmallow.



Lynne G said:


> Okay, huge rat seen in our hallway, and a hawk munching on a squirrel right out the door to outside. You'd think we have a jungle here. When this building sits unused, I am sure the mice and rats will have a good time. Guess we need to open the door for those hawks. What all are worried about is when this building is destroyed, new building is not that far away. Sigh. Working in the City.


Yikes! I hope the owner of the building has a good exterminator. 




Sue M said:


> When my oldest was in middle school they got a new principal who’s name was Steve Rogers. Some of the kids when they saw him in the halls would start singing It’s a lovely day in the neighbourhood lol.


 Nowadays they would be calling him Captain America. 



Sue M said:


> Oh those Palmetto bugs in FLA, ugh. We were sitting on the dock at GF one night watching Wishes and one crawled up thru the boards near us. My youngest starts nudging it away with her shoe when the man sitting next to her casually says- you know they fly? Lol. Just about did her in!


 Ugh. I shudder just thinking about those flying bugs. 



Sue M said:


> Charade I have that problem with hoods too and I’m not short. Once I had a jacket that had a buckle in the back of the hood that you could adjust. Wish more jackets came with that. If I want to use my hood on current jacket I have to hold it up so I can see. So stupid.


 My raincoat has a drawstring on the hood, but I think it looks weird when it is drawn up. Another reason I want a petite sized coat is sleeve length. Sleeves are always too long for me. 



keishashadow said:


> Family photo for the xmas cards?


Family photo just for the heck of it. We haven't sent out cards in ages. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> And yes...we see crazy horrible drivers here. It seems like as soon as people see a snow flake they forget how to drive  It is actually dangerous..


 I grew up in GA and it was the same.  The drivers aren't much better here. 



cam757 said:


> Birthday weekend for me.


 Happy Birthday!!


Thank you for the birthday wishes for B. 
I'm off to get ready for our photo.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> My weekend has begun. I'm thinking about going to Roanoke tomorrow for a little shopping. Looking forward to our tea on Saturday.
> 
> That is a color I actively avoid. I'm too afraid of looking like a marshmallow.
> 
> Yikes! I hope the owner of the building has a good exterminator.
> 
> 
> Nowadays they would be calling him Captain America.
> 
> Ugh. I shudder just thinking about those flying bugs.
> 
> My raincoat has a drawstring on the hood, but I think it looks weird when it is drawn up. Another reason I want a petite sized coat is sleeve length. Sleeves are always too long for me.
> 
> 
> Family photo just for the heck of it. We haven't sent out cards in ages.
> 
> I grew up in GA and it was the same.  The drivers aren't much better here.
> 
> Happy Birthday!!
> 
> 
> Thank you for the birthday wishes for B.
> I'm off to get ready for our photo.



A marshmallow???

Guess I’m lucky to be taller........it’s a very flattering coat, tapered in at the waist and flows like a skater dress.......

Hope you found something nice for your photographs.


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> A marshmallow???
> 
> Guess I’m lucky to be taller........it’s a very flattering coat, tapered in at the waist and flows like a skater dress.......


Yep. I’m 5’2” and won’t admit to how much over weight I am.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Yep. I’m 5’2” and won’t admit to how much over weight I am.



Yes, weight is not discussed here nor does it need to be.......I’m 5’8” maybe nearer the 7“ now......but should really be 8’4” to have right weight to height ratio.......  




Been torturing ourselves tonight looking at Orlando menu’s......Longhorn, Eddie V’s and so many more........will be going to bed hungry tonight.....


----------



## Robo56

Happy Thursday afternoon Sans family 

We have had a few days of cold temps here. I was out doing some yard things Monday and the temperature dropped 30 degrees and it started snowing. Then it iced things up for a couple days and the kiddos around here were off school Tuesday. We warmed up today to 46 so snow is gone. Very unusual to get snow here until it’s close to Christmas and then very little.

Happy 19th Birthday to B Charade.





Lynne G said:


> Robo I hope you are feeling better with that neck not feeling good. Party looked delicious, and so fun with all the Halloween decor and skull in bowl.



We had a great time. I bought that skull mold many moons ago. I fill it with sherbet and freeze it. I add diet lemon lime soda to the punch bowl then put frozen sherbet skull in and it foams up. It is really tasty.




Sue M said:


> Wow Robo! That looks amazing. The skull punch looks so scary! Great job.



Thanks. Hope you are doing well Sue.




schumigirl said:


> Hope the neck improves, that’s very painful....hope the pain relief helps too. And yes, looking forward to being back in Orlando soon!



I went to see massage therapist again today and she was working along spine and I felt it and she heard the mild cracking noises of my spine in two places. It felt good after. My guess is a few vertebrae needed a little adjustment. Neck is still tender, but doing a lot better.



schumigirl said:


> Need to renew our yearly travel insurance policy later today....that’ll be fun to see how much it has increased again this year! It never goes down that’s for sure.......



My neighbors from Canada who have a home next to mine in Florida told me of all the tests, paperwork, cost of their healthcare insurance that Canada requires them to go thru to have their coverage while here in the US.

Hope the process is simple for you all.




Disxuni said:


> definitely wish I went to that party. It looks absolutely amazing! Not usually a party person since I'm introverted, but I could definitely enjoy myself at a party like that, especially with all that food.



I wish you all could come to my Halloween party. We would have a great party and I would fill you all with plenty of goodies and treats to go home with.




Disxuni said:


> Middle Passage is about the journey slave's had to endure on the ships. There are several ports that have markers to identify the location and acknowledge the people who passed on the journey, some are in the process of being created, and some haven't been created yet. We're in the process of physically going to the locations in FL to identify them and update their website



Very interesting. We have some historic Underground Railroad places around here.




Sue M said:


> Time for the winter soups. Although it is only 52F, still...



Winter soups are so comforting.



Lynne G said:


> And ooh, forgot to say, Robo, so nice you got to hold your newest little family member. I am sure he is so cute.



He has brought such great joy to our family. I watched him for a little while yesterday. I look forward to seeing him. He has my heart for sure.





schumigirl said:


> I haven’t used the heated seats in this car yet, Kyle has when he took our car one day, said it was good lol.....I did use the cooling setting a couple of times in the summer and it was fabulous



I remember when I was talking to my brother in law a few years ago about our vehicles. We had the same SUV model. They had seat cooling and warming. He said the seats had “cheek chillers and rump roasters”........LOL
It makes getting in the car on a freezing day extra comfy. Steering wheel heating is not bad either.




schumigirl said:


> Seafood platters and charcuterie with few other bits and pieces was lunch for everyone today.....I think we got some extra as we are regulars which was lovely........will miss this place over the winter, but it reopens end of March. Think I ate my body weight in bread and Olives while we waited to order.......



Sounds like you and your friends had a yummy meal. Bread and olives are a nice temptation before dinner.




keishashadow said:


> Never did post the pics I took of her pennywise costume at the school reading fair event. Visited her dad there at FB practice beforehand.



Your granddaughter is so cute. Awesome Pennywise costume.




keishashadow said:


> Well, middle DS has been off work since beginning of September with his eye surgery. Had complications, but doing well enough he should be released 2nd week of December. Needs to go back to work & hope the vacation request he will be submitting shortly thereafter is approved. I booked all components thus far fully cancellable, worst case scenario



Sending prayers and mummy dust that your son’s eyes continue to heal and that he gets his vacation he put in for.




Lynne G said:


> Our baking weekend is the first weekend in December. At Thanksgiving, I will be asking my Dsis her cookie choices. We always do our four favorites, then we tend to try a new recipe or two. Last year, neither of the two we tried, we wanted to do again. Maybe what catches our attention, will be one or ones that are keepers.



That’s awesome Lynne. My sister and I have done cookies for years for Christmas. So glad to hear you and your sister enjoy it too.




pattyw said:


> Cold rain actually would be good for us! We're getting a storm today! It's been a weird fall! Above average temps to start- now below average temps and snow!
> Having more coffee and turning up my space heater! Can't seem to get warm today!



It has been a weird fall. We received plummeting temps Monday and some snow too. Sending some  your way.





macraven said:


> mr Mac said buy them both



Splurge Mac and get them both. When your hubby wants to treat you with electronics go for it.




schumigirl said:


> but we each have Dell laptops and the desktop in the office is a Dell too. So can’t help you with which one to get..



We have Apple phones, IPads and Dell desktops and I have an Acer laptop. So mixed electronics here. When Acer gives up the ghost will get Apple Laptop.
Hubby likes his Dell desktops and I do too.


And a no school day today due to wind chill temps in negative
[/QUOTE]

Bet the kiddos liked having a day off.




keishashadow said:


> Did both the museums of art & natural history yesterday. Was surprised to see how much ground we covered via my fitbit



Cute pics of your granddaughter at museum. Sounds like grandma Plans awesome outings for her.




schumigirl said:


> , I have had diced beef slow coking since this morning.....cooked in Ale which I hate, but cooking with it, completely different......making some dumplings to go in too about 30 minutes before it`s ready. Did plan to make a biscuit style topping, but I was outvoted for dumplings.....



Sounds really good. All of you talking about your stews and soups has me  thinking of making my beef stew recipe. I usually make it the day before and have some for dinner and refrigerate and give the rest to son and family. I send containers of it home with them as hubby does not like any kind of stew. So I rarely make it.

Squirrels great news on Squirrel-girl. Cool video of her jumping on your wife’s arm.

Sending out healing wishes to all the Sans family who need it.


Have a great Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Birthday cam757


----------



## Robo56

Lynne G said:


> Okay, huge rat seen in our hallway, and a hawk munching on a squirrel right out the door to outside


----------



## Disxuni

@cam757 I hope you have an amazing time going on that cruise of yours! Happy Early Birthday! 

Also, that was an interesting image @Lynne G. 

Me thinking of those Orlando eats @schumigirl, especially Longhorn.


Try to stay warm @Robo56. It seems everyone is getting the cold snap sooner rather than later.

@macraven You enjoy that fresh air getting out this afternoon!


----------



## Lynne G

Why is it nothing new of interest is on?  

Made beef tacos, as still had ground beef to use up. Full, and older one is online with his friends. Almost time to be in another room. Too much shoot them, zombies or others, and the chatter of young men.

Have a most quiet and restful night.  Just think, waking up tomorrow, and Friday it will be.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade - have fun shopping.  Are you hitting the outlets?


Pumpkin1172 said:


> And yes...we see crazy horrible drivers here.


I was cut off by a salt truck the other day.  It could've been that he lost control & slid out into the main road I was on.  The hillside obscured him from me until last minute, glad my brakes are tight.  Pretty sure I would’ve lost that one


Robo56 said:


> Cute pics of your granddaughter at museum. Sounds like grandma Plans awesome outings for her.


Thanks, I really enjoy the interaction and it’s so nice to revisit some of the same places I took her dad to as a kid 


Robo56 said:


> Happy Birthday cam757
> 
> 
> View attachment 452668


Another celebration! Happy happy


Lynne G said:


> Why is it nothing new of interest is on?


Thursday Night Football  ima just sayin


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Charade - have fun shopping. Are you hitting the outlets?


Unfortunately there are no outlets within a reasonable drive of where I live. I'm just going an hour away where the mall is bigger.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo….cheek chillers and rump roaster are the perfect description...….lol.....I like it! I don't use the chiller seats often, but this week in particular the roaster seats have been in use a lot!! Yes, we were lucky with travel insurance this year, going down in cost is usually unheard of, not by much, but still.....Glad you`re doing ok.....

Keisha....forgot to ask you did our team win the other night???? Lucky escape with the salt truck......yes, not many would come off on the right side of lucky running into one of those things! 




Friday.......and 2 weeks today till we fly........  

Rain has stopped, slightly......very damp, windy and still cold outside......so, getting all the beds done, even the spare ones, dryer will be busy!

Tom wants curry again tonight, so curry it is.......grilled brie and turkey sandwiches for lunch...…tried a new deli yesterday and bought the meat and cheese there, so hope they`re both nice.


----------



## Lynne G

Friday it is, and trying to connect my laptop.  Trying one more thing, then calling the help desk.  Grrr.  Hey at least I am in casual clothes.


----------



## Disxuni

Guess it's our lucky day, @Lynne G. I first noticed my mouse and keyboard wasn't working, then noticed on my laptop it wouldn't connect to my additional monitors I have, then I couldn't VPN into our system in order to work. Yay, yay, yay.

Eventually, I resorted to just using my laptop and got my VPN eventually connected after a half hour so I can at least function. However, I'll have to deal with the double monitor / keyboard / mouse situation this weekend to figure out why no matter what my laptop refuses to acknowledge my other monitors like it did before.

However, I won't that let me down for long. Happy Friday, homies! Hope the weekend is amazing for everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

That’s frustrating Dix.  Hope you get all connected soon enough.  

After some connectivity issues, finally got in, and all is well. That is the risk when connecting has issues.

So happy though, Friday and maybe a quick lunch with older one. He only had a quiz today, so he should be out of his only class today, shortly. He should be home before lunchtime.

Sone rain today, but saw some sun earlier this morning.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, computer issues are no fun.......think we’re following your weather.....had sun earlier, then rain.....now it’s just pitch black and think it’s still raining a little.......hasn’t been as cold outside today though.....although we haven’t set a foot out of the house today.


mac.....did you get your new phone/computer sorted out yet......always nice to get new toys.......




Curry has defrosted and will heat it up later, cooked some more rice and will call that cooking for the day.

Had wine delivery today......will put them in storage later, didn’t expect them today, thought Monday. I think we need to cancel deliveries for a while as we are overloaded in wine right now. Our makeshift joke room we call a wine cellar is almost filled up. Not a bad thing I guess.......

Bedding all done and all the beds are all made up again.......very exciting job!

Too early for dinner...........will have a cuppa........


----------



## cam757

Thanks so much to everyone for the warm Birthday wishes. The big 43 for me Sunday. Trying my best to drop some pounds before the cruise so I am going to skip the cake, etc. this year. Don't worry, I will fully make up for it on vacation. I have been pouring over menus and food pics making mental notes of what I will binge on.

A rainy, cold day for us. We have a Nor'Easter coming up the coast so it'll be a rainy weekend. Good opportunity to give the house a good cleaning before we pull out the Christmas decorations.

Have a great Friday!

@schumigirl, a Boston Butt is a pork shoulder. Just the American name for the cut. I also use "pork picnics" sometimes which is another shoulder which is fattier and tougher cut but fine for shredded bbq if you cook it the crockpot.



Charade67 said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes for B.
> I'm off to get ready for our photo.


Thanks and Happy Birthday to your B. Hope she has a great birthday weekend!


----------



## keishashadow

Good Friday all

For those who have been waiting for the blue friday deals this year, they are live.  A thread here with the links & details for this year.



schumigirl said:


> Keisha....forgot to ask you did our team win the other night???? Lucky escape with the salt truck......yes, not many would come off on the right side of lucky running into one of those things!



We lost last night but OMG the drama.  One of the poorest displays of sportsmanship i’ve Ever seen.  Make sure to watch a bit until the 2nd camera angle cuts in...have never seen a player beaten down with his own helmet.  Our replacement quarterback has already been under concussion protocols this season.  

Our team’s response in the heat of the moment was unfortunate.  I give them a bit of wider swath, one of a football team’s prime objectives is to protect their quarterback.  

If you watch thru the tapes, a 2nd Brown’s player also makes an attack upon the QB. Will be interesting to see the punishments doled out.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Good Friday all
> 
> For those who have been waiting for the blue friday deals this year, they are live.  A thread here with the links & details for this year.
> 
> 
> 
> We lost last night but OMG the drama.  One of the poorest displays of sportsmanship i’ve Ever seen.  Make sure to watch a bit until the 2nd camera angle cuts in...have never seen a player beaten down with his own helmet.  Our replacement quarterback has already been under concussion protocols this season.
> 
> Our team’s response in the heat of the moment was unfortunate.  I give them a bit of wider swath, one of a football team’s prime objectives is to protect their quarterback.
> 
> If you watch thru the tapes, a 2nd Brown’s player also makes an attack upon the QB. Will be interesting to see the punishments doled out.



Darn won’t let me watch it......due to my location!!

Will try and watch it on you tube later, I need to log in to watch these things apparently......need to find my password and username.....not a clue right now.........doesn’t sound a great game to watch by the sounds of it.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Keisha, that incident with your team was in lots of our news.  Not to be in sports or anywhere.  Angry is one thing, doing that is not.

Had a quick lunch with older one, and the fries were so hot.  Yum.    

Maybe ham for dinner.

Enjoy your birthday weekend, Cam. Yep, join the cool and rain club.

Hehe, DH was outside and said he should have put a liner in his jacket. Cool feeling wind when not raining.

Ooh, Schumi and wine. With the holidays coming, I am sure that wine room will be less full.

Very loud airplane overhead.  Shoo!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Not too much going on today. I got my shopping done. Nothing too exciting though. I just bought a few shirts and some socks. 

I didn't watch the game last night, but of course couldn't get away from the news today. 

We got our Disney bundle set up today, but can't get the sound bar to work with it. I think we need another cable. We can still watch with the TV speakers though. I don't know what to watch first.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

keishashadow said:


> Good Friday all
> 
> For those who have been waiting for the blue friday deals this year, they are live.  A thread here with the links & details for this year.
> 
> 
> 
> We lost last night but OMG the drama.  One of the poorest displays of sportsmanship i’ve Ever seen.  Make sure to watch a bit until the 2nd camera angle cuts in...have never seen a player beaten down with his own helmet.  Our replacement quarterback has already been under concussion protocols this season.
> 
> Our team’s response in the heat of the moment was unfortunate.  I give them a bit of wider swath, one of a football team’s prime objectives is to protect their quarterback.
> 
> If you watch thru the tapes, a 2nd Brown’s player also makes an attack upon the QB. Will be interesting to see the punishments doled out.



Saw this on the news and it’s hard to watch honestly just flat out horrible sportsmanship, I’m a Cowboys fan........

This was a terrible thing though.

Go Steelers........just not against the Cowboys.


----------



## keishashadow

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Saw this on the news and it’s hard to watch honestly just flat out horrible sportsmanship, I’m a Cowboys fan........
> 
> This was a terrible thing though.
> 
> Go Steelers........just not against the Cowboys.


Lol I’ll take that but think my team should just phone it in the rest of the year.  We meet the Browns again in 2 weeks, eek.  Pretty sure the refs will be watching things very closely


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning!   day, just not warm.  And that NNE wind is making the feel like an almost 10 degree lower temp.  But hey, a full sunny day.  

Time to do some bill paying, some picking up some buys made, and surprising older one with a bigger TV that is for sale at a price point I am willing to pay, so he can see it and we will buy it, if happy with it.

Oh, I need tea.   Super sized Saturday for ya. Hope Dix gets her new AP used this weekend.


----------



## macraven

Lynne, what a great mom you are
Your son will be thrilled with your surprise!

I guess you’ll take him with you to pick it up and he will find out then 

Dix, have fun using your new ap

Hope all the homies have a great weekend!


----------



## PoohIsHome

Sneaks in and waves hello to everyone......

Hello, you beautiful people! After what seems like the longest wait ever, we're down to a mere 7 days. With a bad autoimmune flare, it's been a rough summer and bumpy entry into fall. I took a big step back from social media and just put myself into the bubble of my family and my health. Things are well under control and I'm looking towards Butterbeer, Hogwarts, Hulk and Dr. Doom!

I've kept up with reading on here (sometimes being the highlight of my day). Nothing left to do for our vacation but pack the clothes and my Explorer and hit the road. We're looking forward to the road trip.....for us, that's a big part of decompressing and just being together. I hope it doesn't prove to be a colossal waste of time, but I've booked the VIP tour for Sunday, 11/24. Reservation is made for The Palm on Monday. Love love love that that's about as hard as a Universal vacation gets. Even during a busy week, with EP....just show up and have fun.

Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend. We're off this afternoon for very exciting shopping.....linens and towels. LOL! 

7 days.....there's light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## macraven

Pooh!

Good news you have improved and now about to relax and enjoy the vacation

Autoimmune issues are not any fun and can wipe you out

You are doing better now and hope you enjoy the trip
The vip tour and Palm are the way to go to boast the fun for your vacation


----------



## schumigirl

Glad to see you back Pooh…....and a trip just around the corner is fabulous!!! We love the journey together too....it`s part of the trip!! And also glad your health is improving.....sometimes putting all distractions out of the way does you a power of good...….sounds like some lovely plans in store for your trip too!! You`ll have a blast...….  


Hey mac......are you all sorted with new gadgets and gizmos now??? Hope so......I love a new toy......


Lynne, good luck with the TV shopping......lovely surprise for your son.....




Cold here again today, and rain.....more rain......it`s so dark......

Kyle came out with me this morning as he wanted to look at some new clothes......Tom stayed home and it was nice just the two of us out. He got some nice stuff and I got a few bits too......not sure about one skirt....it`s just above the knee, a winter skirt, one you wear with thick tights and boots......but not sure it`s too short......they both said it`s fine.....but we`ll see. We went in for a coffee and passed a while in there before coming home for lunch. 

Then got home, I hadn`t taken my phone with me, and had a txt from a friend......we were supposed to be at their house for a group breakfast!!! I completely forgot it was at their home this weekend.......I thought it was next weekend....checked the calendar (yes, I do still have an on the wall calendar with space for three of us to put something in) and there it was......it was today. I think she is a little annoyed as one other couple didn`t turn up either, but they txt to say they wouldn`t be coming last night. I don`t usually get dates mixed up like that.....especially where bacon is concerned....... I`ll make amends later......

But, hope you all have a wonderful Saturday whatever you may be doing today.......


----------



## macraven

Schumi, you missed the bacon feast...


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi, you missed the bacon feast...



lol.....yes, I did.....I sent her a txt asking if there was any bacon left......so far no response...…..oops!!!! She may not have a sense of humour about us missing it yet...….these things happen......

Will do bacon for us tomorrow......


----------



## keishashadow

Laundry started, hair in a shower cap with a deep conditioner pre color next week, and speaking sweet nothings to the strip steaks hoping they will thaw in time to toss on grill later.  

Busy day yesterday, today the exact opposite.  House to myself until 4 pm.   I’m watching cooking shows i’ve Taped on the tube while i putz around on net looking a travel options. #1 on that to-do list is deciding what tix to buy for SW this year. 

.  


Lynne G said:


> Time to do some bill paying, some picking up some buys made, and surprising older one with a bigger TV that is for sale at a price point I am willing to pay, so he can see it and we will buy it, if happy with it.


Can’t remember anyone ever buying me a tv lol.  Pretty sure he’ll be thrilled as long as there are gaming inputs.


PoohIsHome said:


> 7 days.....there's light at the end of the tunnel!


always liked that quote.  Never thought of  Mariah Carey’s as a sage but nearly died lol when i read her adage...be careful it’s not an oncoming train.  

I’m of the mind it’s imperative to stay positive and to not let adversity define you as a person.  Nice to hear you are feeling well enough to travel, pace yourself & enjoy the trip!


schumigirl said:


> it`s just above the knee, a winter skirt, one you wear with thick tights and boots......but not sure it`s too short......they both said it`s fine.....but we`ll see.


My general rule of thumb is as long as the butt is covered it’s all good. Leggings/tights under long sweaters/tops that hit a few inches above my knees are my jam during the cooler months.  For that matter, my uniform when traveling too.


----------



## macraven

Forgot to tell you all earlier this morning that SAN made the daily Dis again today

If anyone is lurking here, hope you drop in and we will roll out the welcome mat to youse!

If you came for the bacon party, you are out of luck
We already scarfed it all down ....but I’m sure tomorrow we will have more if Schumi ties a thread around her finger and cooks it...


came back to edit this post as it didn’t sound correct
Did not mean for Schumi to cook her finger but tie a thread around her finger so she will remember to cook the bacon for us


----------



## Charade67

Happy Saturday everyone. Not much going on here. We have been thinking about doing a short Christmas getaway.  So far the choices are 1. Williamsburg, VA 2.Natural Tunnel State Park (also in VA) or 3. The Chinese Lantern Festival in Cary, NC. We could also do a day trip to the Natural Bridge here in VA. It's just a short drive and they are having a festival of trees. 



Lynne G said:


> Time to do some bill paying, some picking up some buys made, and surprising older one with a bigger TV that is for sale at a price point I am willing to pay, so he can see it and we will buy it, if happy with it.


I just finished paying bills. Yuck.  Hope you can find a TV you both can agree on. 



PoohIsHome said:


> Sneaks in and waves hello to everyone......


Welcome back Pooh! Hope you have an awesome vacation. 



schumigirl said:


> checked the calendar (yes, I do still have an on the wall calendar with space for three of us to put something in


I still keep a paper calendar on the wall too. It's nice to have it out for everyone to see appointments and stuff. We don't do a family share with our phone calendars. 



keishashadow said:


> Laundry started


I need to do that today too. 

Yesterday I got a PM from a long time friend. Backstory - About 4.5 years ago she lost her husband to dementia. (He was only 54.) A couple of years ago she met a new guy and fell for him hard. They were planning to get married in July.  This past week she discovered that he has been lying to her and cheating on her the entire time they have been together. My heart just breaks for her. Thankfully she is a very strong woman with a great support network of family and friends nearby. I wish I could be there for her right now, but I am just to far away. 

Next up in my exciting day is cleaning the bathroom.  Later we will meet B for afternoon tea.


----------



## Sue M

Rain Rain go away!  It’s been grey and damp most of the week. The drizzling misty type of rain. Supposed to be a soaker later today and I have theatre tickets for a matinee with girlfriends then dinner after. Yuck. Not fun slogging around in the rain. But looking forward to seeing the show, Waitress.

Schumi congrats on booking flights!

Pumpkin 30 car pileup yikes! I used to have rear wheel drive car eons ago. But with our hills it didn’t do well. My front wheel drive works much better.
Yes domestic flights in Canada are crazy expensive. Don’t know why.

I love our Samsung TVs too. All 55” Great pictures. Both our big screen TVs are Samsung. But the older one in the basement isn’t smart and the HDMI ports no longer work. Can’t recall how old it is, it was our first flatscreen tv so quite old! When we got a new smart tv we put that one downstairs in the rec room. Still has a great picture.
But.....A friend just called last night saying he’s selling his newish (1yr old) Sony. Because he now wants a gigantic tv. So we are going to buy it off him. Hope the pic is as good as our Samsung’s.

Lynne eek! Rats running down halls! Hopefully won’t be a problem in new building.

Cam757 I don’t know what the problem is with that Prime App on TVs. But my Chromecast works well now that Prime and Chromecast are playing well together. Seems silly to have to get a plug in just for one app.  My youngest dd just told me they got a new (cheap) 55” tv. Some Chinese brand I never heard of but she says all the apps work great incl Prime.  Humph.


Charade yes those drawstring hoods are useless. I wish more had those buckles on the back that adjust so you can pull back hood enough so you can see.  Or at least make the hoods for normal size heads!

Robo my massage therapist is trekking in Peru! But have an appointment for when she comes back. 
I guess it’s different getting travel insurance for several months. I have an annual policy for trip lengths up to 30 days and don’t have any tests or paperwork to do. Must be different for snowbirds that stay 3-6 mos. in the US.

Keishashsdow marked safe from salt truck! Sounds like a close one.

Charade enjoy! I want to watch Mandalorian.

Poohls yay for better health and 7day countdown.

Schumi I also have a large calendar with space for 3 of us hanging up on the kitchen wall. In addition to having my iOS calendar.

Charade I’ve never been to any of those but Williamsburg sounds nice. 
That's awful about your friend. But thank goodness she found out what a cad he is before she married him. Even though you are far in miles you can and I’m sure you will still offer support via texting or phone. When I lost my mom I got a lot of support from long distance friends thru texting.

Time to get in the shower and get ready to go out to the show.  Still haven’t decided what to wear as it’s going to be a soaker today.  Boots for sure. And umbrella.


----------



## Lynne G

Will send the arK for Schumi and Sue.  

Double woot! Pooh is a week away from dark side fun. Hope your countdown goes quick, and enjoying that butter beer before ya know it.

Yep a happy boy today.  And ooh so much nicer than our old set.  All will get to enjoy it though.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Forgot to tell you all earlier this morning that SAN made the daily Dis again today
> 
> If anyone is lurking here, hope you drop in and we will roll out the welcome mat to youse!
> 
> If you came for the bacon party, you are out of luck
> We already scarfed it all down ....but I’m sure tomorrow we will have more if Schumi ties a thread around her finger and cooks it...
> 
> 
> came back to edit this post as it didn’t sound correct
> Did not mean for Schumi to cook her finger but tie a thread around her finger so she will remember to cook the bacon for us



 I knew what you meant.......


Yep, plenty of bacon tomorrow.....will have it for lunch instead of breakfast, so you’ll smell it cooking.........




Charade67 said:


> Happy Saturday everyone. Not much going on here. We have been thinking about doing a short Christmas getaway.  So far the choices are 1. Williamsburg, VA 2.Natural Tunnel State Park (also in VA) or 3. The Chinese Lantern Festival in Cary, NC. We could also do a day trip to the Natural Bridge here in VA. It's just a short drive and they are having a festival of trees.
> 
> 
> I just finished paying bills. Yuck.  Hope you can find a TV you both can agree on.
> 
> 
> Welcome back Pooh! Hope you have an awesome vacation.
> 
> I still keep a paper calendar on the wall too. It's nice to have it out for everyone to see appointments and stuff. We don't do a family share with our phone calendars.
> 
> 
> I need to do that today too.
> 
> Yesterday I got a PM from a long time friend. Backstory - About 4.5 years ago she lost her husband to dementia. (He was only 54.) A couple of years ago she met a new guy and fell for him hard. They were planning to get married in July.  This past week she discovered that he has been lying to her and cheating on her the entire time they have been together. My heart just breaks for her. Thankfully she is a very strong woman with a great support network of family and friends nearby. I wish I could be there for her right now, but I am just to far away.
> 
> Next up in my exciting day is cleaning the bathroom.  Later we will meet B for afternoon tea.




Yes, we have a four column calendar on the wall.....if it’s not on there, it’s not happening.......I don’t use my phone as a calendar......maybe unusual, but I have a pocket diary too........everything important goes in that.

How awful for your friend. No one deserves all that to happen.

Hope you enjoy afternoon tea.......




Lynne G said:


> Will send the arK for Schumi and Sue.
> 
> Double woot! Pooh is a week away from dark side fun. Hope your countdown goes quick, and enjoying that butter beer before ya know it.
> 
> Yep a happy boy today.  And ooh so much nicer than our old set.  All will get to enjoy it though.




We may need that ark!! Rain has stopped for now, but more forecast.....some areas of England are completely flooded out......awful to see.

Glad your boy got a new tv, hope he enjoys it.......my guys love their TVs......we have a lot of them in the house, I’d be too embarrassed to admit how many we have considering there are only three of us living here........I’d be happy without a tv but there are some shows I’d miss I guess......not too many though.


cam.....thanks for the explanation of a Boston Butt.......I love cooking down pork butts and shoulders for pulled pork.......usually overnight in the slow cookers.......hard to beat! Hope you’re weather isn’t too bad! We‘re putting our decorations up next Saturday.......too early for us really, but want it to be done for us coming back......looking forward to it! Always have some red wine and sweet mince pies while we do it........nice! 




Decided to go to local pub for dinner tonight....Kyle was out for dinner, so couldn’t decide what to eat, so eating out worked. Food was lovely and some nice company around us, it was quiet for a Saturday evening,  but, I think the weather didn’t help......

Bit of grocery shopping for us tomorrow. Brazilian Grand Prix later in the day.......and that’s about it........

Enjoy the rest of your Saturday.......almost bedtime here.......


----------



## macraven

It is Sunday which means it is birthday girl cams big day

woot 42 and she still looks like a teenager

hope you have a special lovely event for today so you can celebrate your big day

it I lived closer I would fry  up two pounds of bacon for you to enjoy

have a great day today! As you are special
To us, we went today be fantastic for youse !


----------



## Lynne G

Light on for the night owls and early morning.

Fell asleep in the evening, so woke up for some reason.  Will try to get back to sleep.  

Happy Birthday  to Cam today.


----------



## schumigirl

​Cam757......Hope you have a wonderful birthday...…..


Lynne hope you got back to sleep....I hate when I`m restless and can`t get over...….

mac...….couple of hours till bacon is cooking......all welcome...….




Popped out to a farm store that opens 7 days a week......beautiful veg, and picked up some chicken thighs for dinner tonight, and for chicken noodle soup tomorrow......

But, it`s stopped raining...…..wouldn't describe it as sunny, but it`s bright-ish…….

A friend sent us a video of the tree being lit in Universal last night......cannot wait to see it!!! 

They said it`s cold there right now, Volcano Bay was closed yesterday and today again, but it`s forecast to warm up when by the time we go...I hope so....….some sunshine will be lovely. 

Waiting for lunch...……...




​


----------



## macraven

Good morning homies 

Cam, have a great birthday celebration !


----------



## Lynne G

New tv is wow my games look even clearer, see that shine on the player’s helmet.  Sigh.  

out doing grocery shopping.


----------



## macraven

Finally going to have normal temps today
63

it’s not summer weather but good enough for me after going through last weeks cold period


----------



## Lynne G

Well you can be at 27 degrees, with a wind chill temp of 20.  More clouds today.  But only a 10 percent chance of snow.  Rain is on top for Monday.  Good thing I am in my lounge clothes again, tomorrow.  And thinking of taking off Friday.  Nothing like a 4 day week, then followed by a three day one.

Sweet Sunday to ya all, and ark will be picking me up tomorrow, with it still ingering around Schumi’s area.   Hope the weather improved when you went shopping Schumi.

Done grocery shopping, not my idea of fun, but always nicer when you have bagger, runner, and bag carrier.  Older one was a good sport, as not his idea of fun either, though picked up food he picked, and I know he and DH would eat and drink it more than me.


----------



## Sue M

Send that Ark here too Lynne!  Still raining. The dogs hate going out in it!  I open the kitchen door and they just stand there looking out at it  

Waitress was good. There is a new restaurant Browns Social Club that just opened up next to the theatre. Since we were so early we nipped in for a cocktail before the show.  Afterwards we went for dinner at a Napoli pizza restaurant. Delish.  

Tonight youngest dd coming over for dinner with fiancé.  Early afternoon I may go out with oldest dd to Costco for her project. She’s taking a course in Early Childhood Ed and for their project they have to make a week menu with certain specifications.  She also needs a battery for her Fitbit  

My smart tv not so smart now. Ugh. I was reading on internet that if Prime app isn’t working (ref for Samsung) to do a hard reset where you hold down power button to turn off. Now nothing works   Ugh.


----------



## Lynne G

Sue, the ark is headed your way.  Ugh with all the rain and TV not working right.  And a hehe, when it was raining hard, my boxer would pee on our deck.  She hated the rain.  And we had to make a path on the snow for her, she did not like relieving herself in the snow.


----------



## schumigirl

Wow Lynne, that is cold........

We’ve had a little more rain today, but not much. Tomorrow night has to be our coldest night so far......-9 which isn’t bad compared to some, but for us that’s cold for this time of the year. Of course, it may not be like that at all.

Had such a quick day today despite not doing too much at all........farm shop was mobbed this morning......home and lunch sorted, bacon was so good......then laundry and trip report, then dinner, spoke to a few friends on FaceTime, ironed while we watched the Grand Prix, spoke to another friend on FaceTime and then didn’t do anything for the last two hours.......

Now, almost bedtime........

Picking up new glasses tomorrow morning.......hope they’re alright.

No idea what else we’re up to tomorrow.......the joys of very early retirement......


----------



## Sue M

Schumi is that -9 in C or F?  Regardless that’s really cold!  It’s rare the temps drop to anything past -1C here unless you’re in the mountains.


----------



## schumigirl

-9C Sue. We don’t use F over here, but I sometimes use it on here.




Monday again........had such a good sleep last night, went to bed I guess kind of early, but so tired last night.

First thing Tom said when I woke up, what’s for dinner tonight......lol.......er, can I have breakfast first??

His request was the beef in ale I made the other day, so have it defrosting now.....will make mash and that’s an easy dinner tonight.

Opticians this morning to pick up new glasses.......not too cold looking outside, I’m hoping those cold temps won’t reach us......may be higher up than us will get the minuses....usually Scotland and the North........

Have a great Monday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Monday indeed.  Back to routine,   And very happy and crossing fingers that the connectivity stays as good as was connected first thing this morning.  

29 out, with some rain to be around later in the day.  Dark out.

Have a marvelous Monday.  

Beef for dinner sounds good, Schumi, and yep, mashed taters are always a good side dish. Not sure what dinner I am doing, let alone lunch. Older one tends to come home for lunch on a Monday, as today, he has a couple of hours between classes, so he got tired of spending hours in the library, and well, food at home is cheaper, and a tv he can control.

Time for tea.  Why yes I am.  


Stay happy and healthy, all, as we begin the end of this year. Oooh, Black Friday is getting closer, with Small Business Saturday to follow, then Cyber Monday, well some of it is Blue too, and that means,  is getting closer!


----------



## macraven

I think I smell bacon cooking....

what a great way to start a Monday


----------



## Disxuni

I missed the official birthday, but here @cam757, pretend it’s Alex Ross and Mark James wishing you a happy birthday. 



In other news Happy Monday, homies! Thanks for the bacon. *nibbles on some bacon*


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I think I smell bacon cooking....
> 
> what a great way to start a Monday



It is indeed!!! We don't usually have bacon on a Monday (not sure why not) and it was luverly.......


No rain today.....cold though. Feels like zero C. Lamps were on around 40 minutes ago, quite dark this afternoon. 

Got my new spoogles and they are a little stronger for sure, and I can see better on the laptop and ipad for sure......

Finished TR finally!!! Will have to think on the new one now.....10 more sleeps.......


----------



## keishashadow

2 # Package of bacon opened sunday, on day 2 of it.  Just may fry it up tomorrow vs freeezing it

One of my kids rooted thru one of the large storage closest in spare BR.  My parting words to him were “did you put everything back in place?”

Went into room for 1st time today to find something...an hour later I managed to get most things back in place.  Yes, he did hear me complain all the way at work.



Sue M said:


> My smart tv not so smart now. Ugh. I was reading on internet that if Prime app isn’t working (ref for Samsung) to do a hard reset where you hold down power button to turn off. Now nothing works  Ugh.


So no amazon video?  You made me look lol mine are still working, maybe certain models?  Good luck. Google or maybe email samsung?


schumigirl said:


> -9C Sue. We don’t use F over here, but I sometimes use it on here.


For those of us US peeps who had a week’s introduction in middle school to what the rest of the world runs upon...passed the test, then promptly forgot all about it.


----------



## Lynne G

Me too Keisha, forgot most of metric in school.  Though I am better with liters and meters general equivalents.

Yum, all that talk of  .   Decided for lunch to make a quick Wawa run.  Yum, their gobbler sandwich.  Makes me ready for our Thanksgiving meal.  

Since older one found a ham steak in the refrigerator, thinking baked beans and either corn or green beans will round out dinner.

Was misty and light rain and feeling very cool outside. And aww, older one came home from school with a hot coffee for me.

Screen time for fun now.


----------



## macraven

Sundays is our pizza night and we tried a new place yesterday.
Ordered from local Pizza Hut and goodness what a lousy meal ....
(It was worse as leftovers tonight)

Spent the day getting rid of clutter in the house.
Trash can is halfway filled now.
For once, we may have a full trash container during garbage pick up.

Decent temps in the 60’s today but once it hits Tday, it will be coat weather.

I whine when it gets cold but do enjoy having all seasons in GA.
Winter in my area does not necessarily mean snow.

Hope all the homies are doing fine.

We have some that have been missing.
Check in when you can!


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha, it’s strange, as a young child I remember our tv weather being in Fahrenheit......but all I really remember using is C. Simplest way is if the temp is 5c, double it and add 30, that gives us the F temp. It’s not exact as I’m sure someone will correct me.....but close enough.

Oh I can hear that conversation!! Kyle has a room for his stargazing stuff......and it’s starting to take it over and even stretch into another room......boxes everywhere!! They‘re neatly stacked boxes.......but......I did have a  moment to get to the windows to clean the insides the other day!!!

Lynne, never had wawa food.......although I must admit, I’m ready for some turkey.....love it!!!

mac.......Pizza Hut is dreadful over here too.......not somewhere we’d ever use, our local pizza places in nearest town are much better.......least you know not to use them again, shame the meal sucked! I love having a good old clear out.......it’s good for the soul!! We’ve been doing closet clearances last two days......we all got rid of clothes we will never wear again.....including a skirt that with the best will in the world......will never, ever fit me again........not sure why I kept it lol.........



We have -4C this morning. Around 23F I believe.  Everything is white around us and looks very beautiful as the sun is shining too....we didn’t plan to go out today, but since it’s a crisp cold as opposed the freezing dampness we had yesterday, that really gets into your bones......we’ll  head to town for an hour or so and wander around, pick up a few gifts and admire the Christmas displays in stores. Don’t have much left to get now.......just for us and we’re not planning much this year......don’t need anything, but I’m sure we’ll come up with something.......I may see a new pair of boots today.......

Making chicken mac n cheese for all of us tonight and some garlic bread.....light on the garlic.....

Have a great Tuesday........


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, your dinners always sound so good to eat.  Well, except I am not a curry fan.  

Yeah Mac, we have yet to find a good local pizza place.  We did have one for some time, but then they changed their red sauce, and no one liked it.  So, sometimes we do order from Pizza Hut, but hit or miss as to edible enough for me.  Oh well.

And Mac should be having a Taco Bell run, with her jacket on.  

Yes, homies, a Tuesday is here. Taco  Tuesday in fact. Thus, have a  or   and make it with beef, chicken, fish, or other, like Schumi’s mac and cheese.

Nice enough day here.  Saying may be seeing a high of 60 on Friday.  Woot!  Yeah, but most high temps of these November days are seasonal, as in the 50’s.  Hey, that means more rain to come, but much better than seeing snow in the forecast.


----------



## Disxuni

Happy Taco Tuesday for those who get those tacos! Sorry about your pizza experience, @macraven. I hope you had some chocolate at home to help you afterward.



Good morning, homies! Hope everyone is continuing to stay warm when they go out and about and be safe. The weather is changing again. It's cool today, but tomorrow will start to warm up all the way to 80 for Sat and Sun, but today it says 81 for Sat, but 69 for Sunday now. So, thinking about going to the parks again this weekend on Sun unless my parents have other plans for me.


----------



## macraven

We are back to normal temps this week
60’s today and 68 - 69 on Thursday

Dix, chocolate we have...left over Halloween candy
All are chocolate bars

Of course it is Taco Bell tonight for us
Fine for me as it is another night I don’t have to cook...

Cats woke up early screaming for food
It’s gonna be a long day for me

Take care homies !
Hope all have a great day


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.....have you decided what to go with for dinner yet? mac n cheese sounds good......

mac......glad weather is getting back to normal.....and still some candy left??? You`re doing good...….



Well, no dinner for us tonight as we ended up meeting our Wednesday lunch group today, last minute decision......everyone is busy tomorrow and won`t be meeting next week so, last one for a while.....food was good and the restaurant we chose had all their Christmas decorations up which was lovely......it did feel very Christmassy....especially as it was so cold today. 

Lazy night ahead......lunch went on for a while. One of my friends had never seen the Dis, so flicked through a couple of threads to show her what it was like.....she reads the trip reports, but had never ventured into the regular boards.....it was an education for her!!! lol....

Time for a cuppa......darjeeling I think.......


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I've gotten several days behind again. I've been dealing with some medical issues. Hopefully nothing serious, but I'm going in for a scan in a  couple of weeks just to be sure. 

We had a very nice tea for B's birthday. We each ordered a different type of tea and then shared. We had Earl Gray, Darjeeling, and Yorkshire Gold. (I kept wanting to say Yukon Gold, but I think that's a potato.) The Yorkshire Gold was my favorite. 

Thinking about calling it an early night. I'm sleepy and dh is watching college football teams that I care nothing about.


----------



## Lynne G

A happy Hump Day to you all.  

Clear and cool, and a copy of yesterday’s sun and clouds, but with a stronger cooling wind. Seasonal, so I guess I can live with cool for now.

So, for those keeping that weekday schedule, get over this hump of a day, and yay, Friday and the weekend will be here shortly.

Make your Wednesday be wonderful and find all happy.

Ooh, almost time to check out my new office and unpack.  Weee.


----------



## schumigirl

Good wishes to you Charade......health issues are always a concern. Yes, I believe that is a potato!!!! Glad you had a nice tea with your daughter. 

Lynne......good luck in the new office!!! Hope it`s been a good move for you.....




Wonderful Wednesday!!!! 


Yep......managed to get a whole load of Christmas sorted today...….I don't think I`ve ever been so organised.....went out early and made it to the stores for opening and blasted through my very vague list. I do believe I am very much an impulse shopper!! 

So, when we come back I don't have much to do at all.....except food!!! And even at that, I have some stuff already in the freezer....snack items and some desserts, so, mainly fresh and some for the freezer......should give myself a pat on the back!!  

Met a friend in the car park in town and gleefully told her I was almost done for Christmas shopping...….got home and this was sent to my phone by her husband......











I can`t post my reply back or I`d be banned for posting adult content!!! 

He`s a good friend so knew I`d see the funny side......he hates shopping!!! 

Have a great Wednesday.......


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, you rock, Schumi.  Not even starting much of my shopping.

Office is unpacked, and stuff I need done, but hey, at least all made it over, without anything being broke.


----------



## Disxuni

Thinking of you, @Charade67. I hope it's nothing too serious. Either way, hang in there. 

I hope all the other homies have a great day. It's getting closer to the holidays and I haven't done any shopping myself. Weather seems to be turning this weekend so if that doesn't work out maybe I should start a shopping spree already for my friends and family.


----------



## pattyw

Whew! Trying to catch up with all of you! Been off the DIS for a bit!



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. I've gotten several days behind again. I've been dealing with some medical issues. Hopefully nothing serious, but I'm going in for a scan in a couple of weeks just to be sure.



Sending healing wishes your way! 



Lynne G said:


> A happy Hump Day to you all.



The best part of Wednesday is the hump day camel pics!!



Lynne G said:


> Ooh, almost time to check out my new office and unpack. Weee.



Yay! Enjoy your new space!!!



schumigirl said:


> managed to get a whole load of Christmas sorted today...….I don't think I`ve ever been so organised..



Great news! Always a relief to be ahead of the game!



Disxuni said:


> It's getting closer to the holidays and I haven't done any shopping myself



I'm with you! I have a few small things purchased! But I don't buy a lot of stuff anymore! We all love to travel so our trips are the main gifts we enjoy as a family.

Happy Wednesday all!! Gloomy here! But at least the snow is melting- temps will stay in the 40s. That's good for us! Can't believe Thanksgiving is next week! I'm busy trying to catch up at work before the holiday. We leave for Orlando next Tuesday! 

Have a great day all!!


----------



## Disxuni

@pattyw Yeah, normally, I've gotten a little something, something by now for a few friends, but I haven't bought anything yet. I can't do anything too elaborate anyway for my parents.

Last year I tried to get a nice room for Christmas / Anniversary for them (since I could finally afford something like that on my own) since it's the day after Christmas and so they can have a little getaway. My mother refused to accept it so I had to cancel it. It's the thought that counts I suppose. I also got them a nice gift card for their anniversary for Cheesecake Factory before that and that did not go well either (they accepted, but it's a long story on how it went wrong).

So, learned my lesson to just be there for them and give a lot of little things for those special moments. They always stress that it's the thought that counts and that they're grateful I turned out alright (  ) and I'm around to help.


----------



## macraven

I got up early this morning as expecting some work done on the house 

We have two hvac systems in our two story house

Replacing first floor system (heat and ac)
Next year we will replace the second floor system
.....reminds me of the days when we paid college tuition 
Lol

I’m hoping work will be done by 3:30 today
so the cat will come out of hiding 
She is hiding in the section of the house where work is being done 
If she would move to the second floor, it would be noise free for her

I can use any excuse not to cook
Think I should go to Golden Corral for early dinner 
Their parking lot is always close to full so assume that means the food is decent 

Looks like we have quite a few homies going to Florida soon or by early December
Woot!
For those traveling from the north and UK, hope the weather will be lovely for your vacation!
No one wants to wear coats, hats and gloves at the darkside

Christmas decorations should be up very soon in the parks
Bet it will look lovely!

Hope all have a lovely day and check in here soon


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, you rock, Schumi.  Not even starting much of my shopping.
> 
> Office is unpacked, and stuff I need done, but hey, at least all made it over, without anything being broke.



lol.....no one`s told me I rock for a long time!!!! Glad the office move went well, and no breakages, always a relief!!! 




macraven said:


> I got up early this morning as expecting some work done on the house
> 
> We have two hvac systems in our two story house
> 
> Replacing first floor system (heat and ac)
> Next year we will replace the second floor system
> .....reminds me of the days when we paid college tuition
> Lol
> 
> I’m hoping work will be done by 3:30 today
> so the cat will come out of hiding
> She is hiding in the section of the house where work is being done
> If she would move to the second floor, it would be noise free for her
> 
> I can use any excuse not to cook
> Think I should go to Golden Corral for early dinner
> Their parking lot is always close to full so assume that means the food is decent
> 
> Looks like we have quite a few homies going to Florida soon or by early December
> Woot!
> For those traveling from the north and UK, hope the weather will be lovely for your vacation!
> No one wants to wear coats, hats and gloves at the darkside
> 
> Christmas decorations should be up very soon in the parks
> Bet it will look lovely!
> 
> Hope all have a lovely day and check in here soon



That sounds like a lot of work mac, and hopefully not much mess, and hope the cats come out of hiding. 

We`re bringing some warm weather clothes this year as we had that one freezing cold day last year......it went down to 48F, and of course we had been used to mid 80`s all the other days.....no wonder we all came down with something at the end! 

Hope the work goes well.......



It`s just before 4pm here and lamps are on as it`s almost dark outside.....not so cold today, but not overly warm either. 

Fish for dinner tonight, cod loin with shrimps in a white wine and cream sauce......not sure what you guys would call cod loin......much chunkier than a fillet, skinless and boneless too, little baby potatoes too. 

Made an apple and blackberry crumble....well, the lady farmer next to us made it with some of our apples, and I`ve defrosted it......same thing really......lol......

Plan tonight on writing the few Christmas Cards we send now......most of our friends all do the charity donation in lieu of cards to each other, but for family and a couple of other people, we still do them cards. And looking forward to the weekend where we will put our trees up the earliest we have ever done.....should be fun......


----------



## Disxuni

@macraven Hope the little one is eventually okay. At least the work will be done eventually. Golden Corral maybe good in your area if it's almost packed to the gills. I've added a few Christmas photos to the picture of the day post I'd add them on here, but I do not know if that is considered a "spoiler", or not, but if anyone is interested they're there.


----------



## Lynne G

Good luck with the new system, Mac.  Hope kitties come out to play soon after the work is done.  Yeah, we had to replace our heater and AC, in the last 6 months.  Not my idea of fun.  

Yum, that dessert sounds lovely, Schumi, even if from frozen.

Almost time for lunch.  Weather guy said will be a cool, breezy day.  Guess my lunchtime walk will be quick.  Or at least I will walk faster.  And going out tonight, so getting those gloves ready.

Great pictures, Dix.


----------



## pattyw

Disxuni said:


> I can't do anything too elaborate anyway for my parents.



Yes- same here.  My parents wouldn't accept gifts from us for many years now. Just being together is what they really wanted. My dad passed away 2 1/2 years ago(miss him!!) so yes, being together is truly the greatest gift of all!



macraven said:


> I’m hoping work will be done by 3:30 today
> so the cat will come out of hiding



I get it! I try to lure all of mine away when workers are coming.  They get offended at being "put" somewhere!



schumigirl said:


> Made an apple and blackberry crumble....well, the lady farmer next to us made it with some of our apples, and I`ve defrosted it......same thing really......lol......



Sounds scrumptious!! I had a snack of apples with peanut butter but that dessert sounds so much better!!


----------



## Charade67

Bored at work again. Just waiting for lunchtime. 

Schumi - I am impressed that you have so much Christmas stuff done already. I have only purchased a few gifts so far. I have no idea what to  get B. She hasn’t  given me any suggestions yet. 
I think she and dh will start working on the Christmas decorations next week. 

Lynne - Have fun setting up the new office. 

Patty - Do you have Thanksgiving dinner plans in Orlando?

Disxuni - I have given up trying to buy gifts for my mom. She gets a Walmart gift card each year. There’s not much shopping available where she lives. 

Mac - I would love to replace the hvac system in my house. The one we have is a bit archaic, but still works well. I’m with you. Any excuse not to cook.  

My next door neighbors have already decorated the front of their house. They have large tree in their yard and have wrapped it in clear lights. They apologized to us for how bright it is. I love it. Our neighborhood is too dark, so I welcome the lights.


----------



## macraven

Charade, our hvac is 12 yo and the original units 
Can’t buy Freon where we are once it is Jan 1
Our downstairs unit is close to being out of Freon so we have no choice but to replace entire system and heat pump

Our second floor still has sufficient Freon so we will wait until next fall or the year after before we replace that hvac system


----------



## keishashadow

hey all, break time for me from my busy day  

Have ‘hunk’ of pork in crockpot & chuck roast in the oven.  BBQ sauce i made is cooling down, will shred the pork & add nom. Haven’t made pulled pork in ages!  Mr won’t touch pork other than ham & bacon, ergo the other roasts.

Will put my bread cubes in oven later to make stuffing croutons.  Like a bigger size than the packaged stuff and not found of the extra preservatives, etc.

Sent up a pickup truck load of stuff to DS house.  Cooking his Friendsgiving on Saturday, seems like a good third of my kitchen is gone lol. So thankful he’s good with me hosting thanksgiving there, love that long open floor plan he has with room for all 



macraven said:


> Ordered from local Pizza Hut and goodness what a lousy meal ....


Never had a good pizza there, period.  My little town of a square mile has at least 5 pizza shops, within 3 miles probably 10 times that.  My favorite it all depends on who is making the pizza, the little old grandma in the closest joint is the best!


schumigirl said:


> Keisha, it’s strange, as a young child I remember our tv weather being in Fahrenheit......but all I really remember using is C. Simplest way is if the temp is 5c, double it and add 30, that gives us the F temp. It’s not exact as I’m sure someone will correct me.....but close enough.


Ah, nice method.  Thank God for the converters on the internet.  This time of year lots of good sales on BluRays at the UK amazon site, they took off the automatic pounds/$ conversion.  One more shopping hoop



Lynne G said:


> Yeah Mac, we have yet to find a good local pizza place. We did have one for some time, but then they changed their red sauce, and no one liked it. So, sometimes we do order from Pizza Hut, but hit or miss as to edible enough for me. Oh well.


Most have closed here, probably due to the infux of indecent shops.  No little Cesar’s, dominio, etc.


Disxuni said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday for those who get those tacos! Sorry about your pizza experience, @macraven. I hope you had some chocolate at home to help you afterward.


Chocolate makes everything better.  If one piece doesn’t work, rinse & repeat. If that doesn’t work...wash it down with a glass of vino, jack or beer


schumigirl said:


> Lazy night ahead......lunch went on for a while. One of my friends had never seen the Dis, so flicked through a couple of threads to show her what it was like.....she reads the trip reports, but had never ventured into the regular boards.....it was an education for her!!! lol....


Poor dear, tell me you didn’t plop her down into the CB...easily scarred for life.  Lol


Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. I've gotten several days behind again. I've been dealing with some medical issues. Hopefully nothing serious, but I'm going in for a scan in a couple of weeks just to be sure.


Oh dear, hope all is well.  Nothing like having something to worry about during such a busy time of year.

Believe you were thinking of a quick getaway?  If not, excuse me hard to keep up here lol. Any forward movement there?


Lynne G said:


> Make your Wednesday be wonderful and find all happy.


Hallmark moment, love it


schumigirl said:


> Yep......managed to get a whole load of Christmas sorted today...….I don't think I`ve ever been so organised.....went out early and made it to the stores for opening and blasted through my very vague list. I do believe I am very much an impulse shopper!!


Oh fine, rub it in lol. I came home with bags full of stuff yesterday on my sojourn but barely made a dent in my list.  Going to hit up amazon this weekend & get the basic stuff I buy every years.


pattyw said:


> The best part of Wednesday is the hump day camel pics!!


Indeed


Disxuni said:


> Last year I tried to get a nice room for Christmas / Anniversary for them (since I could finally afford something like that on my own) since it's the day after Christmas and so they can have a little getaway. My mother refused to accept it so I had to cancel it. It's the thought that counts I suppose. I also got them a nice gift card for their anniversary for Cheesecake Factory before that and that did not go well either (they accepted, but it's a long story on how it went wrong).
> 
> So, learned my lesson to just be there for them and give a lot of little things for those special moments. They always stress that it's the thought that counts and that they're grateful I turned out alright (  ) and I'm around to help.


I don’t expect my kiddos to buy big for us.  I’ve made it clear that we have or buy everything we want or need & to not gift us ‘things’ other than token items.

They finally started to take to heart that GC to any of the MCO parks, SWA, movie theaters or restaurants are most appreciated at this stage of the game.


macraven said:


> We have two hvac systems in our two story house
> 
> Replacing first floor system (heat and ac)
> Next year we will replace the second floor system
> .....reminds me of the days when we paid college tuition
> Lol


I feel your pain.  Hope the kitties calm down once the servicemen leave


macraven said:


> I can use any excuse not to cook
> Think I should go to Golden Corral for early dinner
> Their parking lot is always close to full so assume that means the food is decent


GC is def a hit or miss proposition of the quantity over quality ilk. Used to take my ‘eating machines’ i.e. DSs there to put a dent in the buffet.


macraven said:


> No one wants to wear coats, hats and gloves at the darkside


Even when it’s in the low 80s into the 70’s in the parks, even though i’m Usually in shorts or capris from earlier in the day, I always take a stretchy pair of gloves & a hoodie with me into the parks.  With all the bodies of water there, it tends to get a decided damp chill.


schumigirl said:


> Fish for dinner tonight, cod loin with shrimps in a white wine and cream sauce......not sure what you guys would call cod loin......much chunkier than a fillet, skinless and boneless too, little baby potatoes too.


A hunk of fish? Hehehe no idea, but that does sound pretty fancy.  Can’t say i’ve Ever had seafood in a cream sauce now that I think of it.


Disxuni said:


> I've added a few Christmas photos to the picture of the day post I'd add them on here, but I do not know if that is considered a "spoiler", or not, but if anyone is interested they're there.


Made me look lol


pattyw said:


> Yes- same here. My parents wouldn't accept gifts from us for many years now. Just being together is what they really wanted. My dad passed away 2 1/2 years ago(miss him!!) so yes, being together is truly the greatest gift of all!


Aw, hope you are now able to think of him during this time with less heartache.  Mine has been gone for over 32 years end of January.  Not a day I don’t miss and think of him but it’s with a smile in my heart now.  

He never saw my youngest DS, middle DS was barely 7 months old when he passed.  He was off work sick for some time & lived nearby, so I took to making the time to visit him most days after work with my kids.  That quiet, gruff man admitted shortly before he did pass that the time he got to spend with them, especially ‘the baby’ were among the happiest in his life.


----------



## Disxuni

Thanks, @Lynne G! I only got a few pics. However, there is more Christmas to come and...






@pattyw Sorry about that passing, but I'm glad that you all value the idea of togetherness and being there for each other. Sometimes you just can't help to want to give back.

@Charade67 It's always a plus at least when your mother let's you know what she wants, or you already know ahead of time. For me, I always know at the minimum to give her a gift card for her favorite scrapbooking store down the street. Little "mom and pop" kind of place.

@keishashadow Yep, made you look. Haha. Wine does sound good. Carbs are more my weakness than chocolate. However, if I have dessert I do love me some chocolate. My mother likes the fun of unwrapping and is sentimental, so she likes something tangible. If I had it my way I'd just have them buy me something like a trip. I prefer the experience then the items, but she won't accept that and makes sure my dad won't go too crazy. But oh well, I have to buy all my APs and trips for myself.


----------



## schumigirl

Lol.....Keisha......no, didn’t show her the CB......ain’t nobody ready for that!!! Never wander over there......the sauce is very light, more buttery I guess, but delicious.....goes well with fish. Good job on the Amazon goodies.....might look myself, could do with a new blu ray player for the sitting room tv.......

We’ll have hoodies and warmer clothes with us just in case......we hate being cold. What a lovely memory to have of your dad’s thoughts. Nice you got to spend the time with him.



I swear it’s got colder as the night has gone on.....it’s almost 0c now.....but, it’s not frosty.

Almost bedtime here......watched The Apprentice, then an old episode of Mike and Molly......funny show.......


----------



## Lynne G

Lights at the Zoo:



Icebergs on the lake, kids walking into the lights, pretty pink tree, fun pink tree made all of flamingos, colored penguins, little one in the falling soap snow, and awe, more penguins from their light and sound show.

Have a good night all.


----------



## schumigirl

Looks lovely Lynne......that tree looks beautiful.......and I’m a sucker for fake snow!!!


It’s Thursday..........we have one week to go!!!

Today is some grocery shopping and we need to go pick up some Christmas cushions to scatter around the various sofas around the house......ordered them weeks ago and they’re here.....just in time for the trees this weekend.

Feels cold, but not too bad today, least it’s above freezing!

Have a great Thursday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, Schumi is in the countdown mode for both her her holiday trip and for the holidays.

Cool and very dark out.  But a quick commute, and still getting used to the new building.  Learning where all are located again, and dining what my perfect parking spot is.  Since they removed quite a bit of available parking, seems more are being that early bird I am.

Happy Thursday.  It is a thirsty one, so drink up to the thought that tomorrow is a Friday.  And I have decided, a Friday off is just so appropriate.

So ready for tea.  May you enjoy a drink  or two, and smile as many times as you sip away today.


----------



## macraven

Going to try a new dining buffet for lunch 

Sad that it still is morning time and my thoughts are in where to do lunch today
Lol


----------



## Disxuni

macraven said:


> Sad that it still is morning time and my thoughts are in where to do lunch today


----------



## Lynne G

ooh, lunch is turkey meal.  The once a year, the local place does a cheap take out turkey meal, complete with a can of soda or bottle of water and a slice of pie.  

All that talk of lunch........


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Patty - Do you have Thanksgiving dinner plans in Orlando?



Yes- we're having Thanksgiving dinner at The Kitchen at the Hard Rock. They have a buffet, Universal characters, balloon maker, and a magician! Sounds delicious and fun! Then- some park time!   



keishashadow said:


> Aw, hope you are now able to think of him during this time with less heartache. Mine has been gone for over 32 years end of January. Not a day I don’t miss and think of him but it’s with a smile in my heart now.



Yes- the memories make me smile now!  It's still hard for my mom.



Disxuni said:


> Sometimes you just can't help to want to give back.



Yes- I agree. They did so much for us- 



Lynne G said:


> Lights at the Zoo:



Nice pics!



schumigirl said:


> Feels cold, but not too bad today, least it’s above freezing!



That's great! Same here! In the 40s today!



macraven said:


> Going to try a new dining buffet for lunch
> 
> Sad that it still is morning time and my thoughts are in where to do lunch today
> Lol



Not sad at all! You have to plan ahead!!

Happy Thursday all! Sun and mild temps (for us) today! In the 40s! But we're getting a storm moving in later- rain and high winds! Taking my mom to her weekly salon appointment and dinner later! So Mac- I'm breezing past deciding on lunch and thinking about dinner now!

Have a great day all!!


----------



## macraven

Disxuni said:


>


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Going to try a new dining buffet for lunch
> 
> Sad that it still is morning time and my thoughts are in where to do lunch today
> Lol



I think we`re all the same!!! 

I`m planning lunch tomorrow already??? Don't even ask...….


Lynne.....we love turkey!!!! Plan to buy three when the fresh ones come out and cook and freeze two of them into portions......always good to carry turkey over into January and February...….




It looks like snow here......it`s not forecast nor predicted, but it has that look outside......grey, dark and the sky is so heavy......

Got a few more gifts this morning, and some goodies for the Christmas freezer......

Made some sloe gin sweet mince pies.....one of the supermarkets have them, so I thought I`d try to make my own again.....haven't tried them yet as they`re just out of the oven. If they`re good I`ll make a load more for the Festive season.......if not, I`ll leave them for the foxes. 

Dinner is pork filet stuffed with cranberry something or other and roast potatoes......I tend to overcook pork, so hoping this time I don`t. 

3pm and lamps are on...….so dark...….


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family . Have been busy. Read back a little and looks like everyone has been busy too. Gearing up for trips and Thanksgiving and Christmas.

Had lunch with granddaughter yesterday. She will be graduating with her MBA in 2 weeks. Always so happy to see her as I know she is busy.

Neck still not right so saw doc Tuesday. On steroids. Will see If it helps. If not then some imaging to find out what the cause is.

House decorated for Christmas. Always enjoy putting up Christmas decorations. Makes house so cheerful.













I finally found a Mouse king ornament for my Nutcracker Tree. Who has a Nutcracker Tree without a Mouse King. Meeeeeeeeeeee....LOL...UNTIL NOW.



keishashadow said:


> We lost last night but OMG the drama. One of the poorest displays of sportsmanship i’ve Ever seen. Make sure to watch a bit until the 2nd camera angle cuts in...have never seen a player beaten down with his own helmet. Our replacement quarterback has already been under concussion protocols this season.



I saw that on the news...........unbelievable, shocking behavior. I feel that the fine and penalty should be so severe that it makes any others who think of ever behaving that way think twice. If I were the owner that guy would never walk on the football field again wearing my teams jersey.




PoohIsHome said:


> Hello, you beautiful people! After what seems like the longest wait ever, we're down to a mere 7 days. With a bad autoimmune flare, it's been a rough summer and bumpy entry into fall. I took a big step back from social media and just put myself into the bubble of my family and my health. Things are well under control and I'm looking towards Butterbeer, Hogwarts, Hulk and Dr. Doom!



Poohlshome Great to hear you are doing better.....lots of mummy dust being sprinkled over you. Have lots of fun on your vacation.




Lynne G said:


> New tv is wow my games look even clearer, see that shine on the player’s helmet. Sigh.



Lynne what a sweet gift for your son.




Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. I've gotten several days behind again. I've been dealing with some medical issues. Hopefully nothing serious, but I'm going in for a scan in a couple of weeks just to be su



Charade sending good thoughts your way that all turns out well with your test.




pattyw said:


> We leave for Orlando next Tuesday!



Yeah, to your upcoming trip to the sunshine state.




Lynne G said:


> Lights at the Zoo:



Pretty pics Lynne




schumigirl said:


> It’s Thursday..........we have one week to go!!!



....yeah.....Schumi it will be here before your know it. Sounds like you have your Christmas shopping in the bag. Always nice to be on top of things for the holidays for sure.

Janet, Patty, Mac and all the other Sans family who will be celebrating the holidays this season without parents....sending lots of  your way. Our memories of them are the best gift ever.

My sister who lives in Orlando went to parade at Universal yesterday. Then they went to Disney Springs for the Tree Trail. Trees were beautiful.

My sister gave me a new roast beef recipe to try in crockpot. Will do that this weekend as son and family coming over for dinner Sunday.

Have pedicure appointment today. Then having late lunch with niece and baby great-nephew.

Have a great Thursday everyone.


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> Gearing up for trips and Thanksgiving and Christmas.



Yay!! 



Robo56 said:


> House decorated for Christmas. Always enjoy putting up Christmas decorations. Makes house so cheerful.



WOW!!! You have THE MOST BEAUTIFUL decorations!! Robo, you could charge admission!! 



Robo56 said:


> Have pedicure appointment today. Then having late lunch with niece and baby great-nephew.



Sounds like a lovely afternoon! Enjoy the pampering and the family!!


----------



## Charade67

Quick post from work. Slow day today, so I am trying to organize one therapist’s files. They are a mess.  

Lynne - Love the light pics. I need to find a place to go see lights. 



keishashadow said:


> Believe you were thinking of a quick getaway? If not, excuse me hard to keep up here lol. Any forward movement there?


 we still haven’t decided yet. I’m leaning towards the Chinese lantern festival. 



macraven said:


> Sad that it still is morning time and my thoughts are in where to do lunch today


I’m already thinking about supper tomorrow. 



pattyw said:


> Yes- we're having Thanksgiving dinner at The Kitchen at the Hard Rock. They have a buffet, Universal characters, balloon maker, and a magician! Sounds delicious and fun! Then- some park time!


 sounds like a great plan. 

Robo - The trees look great. 

Almost lunchtime.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo, beautiful decorations........I love the Nutcracker!! My friend Felicity named her three children, Clara, Frederick and Louise......she was a huge fan too. The Mouse King is adorable......I haven’t gone to see that at Christmas for many years......yes, I am quite organised this year.......and patting myself on the back to show it......lol......

Haven‘t quite wrapped everything yet......have a lovely afternoon, sounds a nice way to spend the afternoon.......and have a lovely family visit this weekend too........


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Haven‘t quite wrapped everything yet..


Do you wrap gifts as you buy them? I do and often get teased about it.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Do you wrap gifts as you buy them? I do and often get teased about it.



Really??

I don’t usually, I tend to have a Christmas evening or two....one where I
write any cards we do still send, and another couple for wrapping presents....

But, some folks I need to get the presents out before we go as we may not see them afterwards. And ones I need to post go early too.

Let them tease, you’re organised.......


----------



## Charade67

I seem to know a lot of people who are wait until
The last minute wrappers. My former roommate used to wait until the night before she was supposed to leave to visit her family and then be in a panic about wrapping. I always ended up helping her.


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> I’m leaning towards the Chinese lantern festival.



Joe and I went to this in Raleigh last year. It was beautiful! Hoping to see it again this year when we're there!



schumigirl said:


> I don’t usually, I tend to have a Christmas evening or two....one where I
> write any cards we do still send, and another couple for wrapping presents....





Charade67 said:


> I seem to know a lot of people who are wait until
> The last minute wrappers.



Do you guys still send out a lot of Christmas cards? I only send out a few now. It used to be that I'd have quite a stack of cards to mail!

I'm a bad gift wrapper- so I use gift bags! Some people are artists when it comes to wrapping gifts- wish I could do that!

Lunch was a grilled cheese panini! and an apple with peanut butter! I think it's time for some cookies!


----------



## keishashadow

Off to try new hairdresser today.  Gave the last girl 3 gos at it. Last time was an abysmal failure.  It was intially purple, then fascia/pink.  Many thanks to my gals who saw me on October trip (Mac, Carole & Lynne) for being kind   Lol. Hope I don’t get stuck paying for corrective color.

3 pumpkin pies cooling, look pretty. That’s a bonus, my pies usually don’t look as good as they taste 

Bought our blue friday Sea World tix last night.  Went with Fun pass which will cover all our 2020 dates. Less than $170 for 2 tixs, quite the bargin compared to the other parks lol.  Parking not included but no biggie, usually at an partner hotel then for the free quick queue, can always use their shuttle if mood strikes.  Figure will on 29th as I bought us tasting lanyards for their Xmas festival lol

Charade - not sure what that event is, nice to have options though for entertainment.



Disxuni said:


> My mother likes the fun of unwrapping and is sentimental, so she likes something tangible


I usually will buy a little something & attach the gift card to it.  Best of both worlds 


schumigirl said:


> watched The Apprentice


Oooh, you still have new shows?


macraven said:


> Going to try a new dining buffet for lunch
> 
> Sad that it still is morning time and my thoughts are in where to do lunch today
> Lol


Well...spill the buffet . You have high standards, hope you found something appealing.


Robo56 said:


> Neck still not right so saw doc Tuesday. On steroids. Will see If it helps. If not then some imaging to find out what the cause is.


Uh-oh, wishes sent no disc problems!  Take it easy


pattyw said:


> WOW!!! You have THE MOST BEAUTIFUL decorations!! Robo, you could charge admission!!


Absolutely! You outdid yourself this go-round.  I’m helping DS put his tree up tomorrow, then ours on Sunday.  Wheeeee


----------



## schumigirl

Patty, only for relatives, some village folks and some of our closest friends. Most of our friends groups now and have done for the last few years donate what we would spend on cards (and postage) and we put it altogether (separate friends groups) and give it to a chosen charity.


Keisha......oh good luck!!! You looked just fine when we saw you.......but do hope you’re happier this time around.......

Yes, the Apprentice over here is hosted by Sir Alan Sugar......not sure if you ever heard of him......he was Amstrad Electronics many years ago.....made his fortune. Bunch of no users who excel at being useless and I wouldn’t employ any of them to sweep my driveway!!!

Snap on the pies!! I was pleased how my sloe gin sweet mince pies turned out today.......l love a pumpkin pie though, they’re just not a thing over here.....wish they were! And congrats on the tix purchase! And enjoy helping DS with his tree tomorrow......we do ours over Saturday and Sunday.......glass of wine time for sure........cheers! 



I don’t get my hair cut till Tuesday........it is so long, half way down my back which is longer than I like it.....I’m too old for such long hair now......will get a good rump on Tuesday........then waxing on Wednesday......I don’t mind getting that done anymore......think my legs are numb to the hot wax now!

Dinner is around 40 minutes away.....Kyle gets home from work in around 15-20 minutes if he left the office on time.......and traffic is ok....

Hungry now........


----------



## Pumpkin1172

finally getting to do a quick stop in.  

It has taken me all week to get caught up lol.  Seems like everyone is busy decorating, shopping, cooking/baking and counting down to trips!!!!!  

We survived the slick roads there and back.  Just glad we left when we did...we missed the rain and icy road - both on the way down and our way home.  Ds is doing great and recouping great.  I either picked something up at the hospital or ate a bad something at Red Lobster before we left the city...as I was sick for 3 days.  Not sure which one it was...but ugh.  Not how I wanted to spend 3 days...but it's much better now.  

We are just enjoying the very mild weather here.  It makes me scared  for when Mother Nature decides to snap and freeze us to death...it will be bitter cold and never ending.  Any snow we have left...wish is mostly gone, but what's left is just hard rock ice on top.  But I'll take the mild weather while I can get it.  It tends to bring on the migraines...but I would rather suffer with the migraines than cold weather.  That's how much I HATE the cold.  

Finally caught up at work...will probably put on some youtube and shred papers for the rest of the day.
Have a great evening everyone


----------



## Charade67

pattyw said:


> oe and I went to this in Raleigh last year. It was beautiful! Hoping to see it again this year when we're there!


 That's the one I'm thinking of going to. 



pattyw said:


> I'm a bad gift wrapper- so I use gift bags! Some people are artists when it comes to wrapping gifts- wish I could do that!


I do both depending on the gift.  I'm a fairly decent gift wrapper. Years ago when I worked for JC Penney I would sometimes get stuck working the gift wrap counter 



keishashadow said:


> 3 pumpkin pies cooling, look pretty. That’s a bonus, my pies usually don’t look as good as they taste


I am going to make my very first pumpkin pie next week.  I just hope I chose a good recipe. 



keishashadow said:


> Charade - not sure what that event is, nice to have options though for entertainment.


This will give you an idea. https://www.boothamphitheatre.com/events-tickets/events/chinese-lantern-festival


----------



## keishashadow

hair came out far better than I dreamed , phew

wasn’t tempted by this little number, we’ll just a tad lol.
The hat a shout out to all the homies here





Charade67 said:


> am going to make my very first pumpkin pie next week. I just hope I chose a good recipe.


I’ve yet to find one I like better than the one on the Libby’s can  
 Lol’d way thru the store


This skirt, well, can’t say I’ve ever seen anything quite so over the top, they have ugly Xmas skirts now, who knew?


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> This skirt, well, can’t say I’ve ever seen anything quite so over the top, they have ugly Xmas skirts now, who knew?




It looks like it could be part of B's Whoville costume from her Grinch themed dance recital.


----------



## macraven

Good morning Friday!
Shopping deals day I read....

feeding time at the zoo here
Cats are hungry
I’m holding them off to 6:30 so they stay on schedule

Homies it is that time again...start of the weekend!!

One of our favorite days of the week


enjoy


----------



## Lynne G

I am a good gift wrapper.  But like Patty, bags and boxes are more used in my gift giving now.  

Ah, nothing like a long, hot shower.  And relaxing.  Yep, a Friday is here.  And so grateful for a long weekend.  See my vacation days expire at the end of the pay year, so usually around beginning of January.  Hence, the three day weekends will be more frequent, rather than more days off, as our cruise is after those days expire.  No matter though, I can save almost a month of weekdays that do not expire, so will dip into my stash of days, but will build that saving cache up again, as the new year continues.  So nice I can take time off this time of year.

And a happy home today, little one is coming home for the Thanksgiving break. Ah, the nest will be full for a week.  Happy me.  

Yay, Keisha is happy with her new hairdo. Glad you like the color this time. I have been using the same haircut lady for so long. Followed her through a few different salons, but she has been with the last one the longest, and I think she will be there until she retires. She knows my color and I like the way she cuts my hair. Like Shumi, will be blonde once again on Tuesday. Not sure if either kid is coming with me. They use her too, for haircuts.

Ooh, Pumpkin, hope you do get some warmer today, and glad to hear safe travels. Yeah, slippery streets are not my idea of fun driving. We get those sometimes later in our wintertime. I hate black ice. Thankfully, warmer day for me, so rain is in the forecast. Well better than freezing rain, and snow. Sending good thoughts your way.

Hey Mac.  Hope those cats are behaving, and you get a peaceful morning.   Sending good thoughts your way too.  Hope you are getting healthy and feeling good.  Mummy dust.  

Schumi hope your afternoon is lovely. And yay, for pies coming out well. Yep, pumpkin pies are more popular where I live.

Ooh, time for tea. And since older one is done his class early this morning, maybe he will have brunch with me.

 So enjoying this Friday!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Yesterday was kind of a rough day at work. Our client who has kidney cancer came in for her  appointment. She is not doing well at all.  My boss says that she will be starting hospice care. During therapy she told my boss that she was ready to go. 

On to happier news - today I have a dental appointment. Okay, I know most people wouldn't call that happy news, but I'm weird.  After the dentist I will be going to the grocery to pick up the supplies needed for Thanksgiving dinner. I will be making apple, pumpkin, and chocolate peanut butter pies. 

I also need to wrap the one gift I have bought for B. We are going to be geeky at Christmas.  I bought everyone a Marvel Christmas shirt. Mine is Thor's hammer with a Santa hat, dh's is the Avenger's symbol done in sort of an ugly sweater style, and B's is Spiderman wearing a Santa hat with the caption "Made the nice list."

B only has on class today, but her professor decided to cancel it. Fortunately dh's last class ends at 1:00, so they will be home shortly after that,


----------



## Disxuni

Good morning, homies!

@Charade67 wish you were here to help me with my wrapping. I'm horrible and always wait until the last minute. I usually am not that last minute, but last year I kept holding off that I did it all in one day a few days before Christmas.  I'm sorry about that recent client experience.

My mother is gifted at making her own cards and is constantly always making new creations. She's always praised me for being an artist growing up, but not her, but when she started doing this a few years ago, it's like, wow. Perhaps when she's about to send some out I'll take a few pictures to post here. She likes to do certain cards for family up north and then certain ones for family more south. Since both places of course look vastly different during the holiday season.

Weather keeps messing around this weekend, so still on the fence about going to the parks this weekend. However, it'll just give me an excuse to do some shopping. Which I was going to do anyway, but I might be doing more of it than I was planning to.


----------



## schumigirl

Glad to hear the hair came out so well Janet.....looks great!! You’ll be all glammed up for next week!! Not sure about the skirt.....lol......


Lynne......sounds like a nice week ahead.......daughter coming home will be lovely......happy new hair for you too next week! Well, pies looked good......not sure I’d make them again after I tried one or two.....couldn’t decide if I liked them or not......decided not. Will remake a regular batch of sweet mince pies.......no more sloe gin. 


That is quite an outfit Charade.......even for a show!





Managed to get some more things sorted out today......wasn’t too cold this morning once the rain cleared.....so popping in and out of stores wasn’t too bad. Lots of wrapping done this afternoon and have several packages ready for posting next week. 

Heard from our friend in Orlando last night, he tells us perfect park weather awaits us........always good to hear! I think we’re all sorted for our trip now, anything we need to take for gifts has been bought and I think this is the first time I haven’t bought any new clothes for a trip ever......  

Kyle has today and then only Monday to work, then he’s off right through till mid December.......

Takeout tonight........we are having Indian, those two will have pizza......two peas in a pod with pizza.....


Time for mid afternoon cuppa...


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Charade, sad to hear of your patient failing. Sending sympathy.

Schumi, glad to hear you are getting ready for your trip.  

Dixx have fun in the parks.


----------



## Charade67

Dental visit was successful. I bought all of the pie ingredients I need except for the apples. I will get those next week. I thought I was being smart by shopping today instead of next week, but the store was crowded. I forgot that one of the local retirement villages brings a busload of residents to shop on Friday mornings. 

Now I am going to try to wrap B's gift without help from Caspian.



Disxuni said:


> so still on the fence about going to the parks this weekend.


Go for it if the weather is nice. 



schumigirl said:


> That is quite an outfit Charade.......even for a show!


B's dance teachers wanted all of the Whos to look, bright, colorful, and tacky. I think I did a pretty good job of putting that outfit together. 


I'm off to find the gift wrap.


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, bought little one’s gift.  It came n an unmarked box.  Glad she won’t know as soon waiting for her to come out if the dorms.  

Lots of traffic out.  Rainy and lots of water  on the roads.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Well, pies looked good......not sure I’d make them again after I tried one or two.....couldn’t decide if I liked them or not......decided not. Will remake a regular batch of sweet mince pies.......no more sloe gin.



Is the sloe gin in the pies or in you....

You don’t have much longer before the family vacation!
It is wonderful that Kyle will be on this upcoming trip with you and Tom!
I hope it is all sunshine and no rain while you are in Orlando.

Been a rain off and on today 
Did errands, doc appt, out for lunch this afternoon, and now chillin with the tv 
and cats.

Noticed the other night people have Christmas decorations up
Some houses are elaborate with the zillion of lights ...

Each year home decorations start early as in a few weeks after Halloween

Hope all the homies are doing fine and have a great weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Is the sloe gin in the pies or in you....
> 
> You don’t have much longer before the family vacation!
> It is wonderful that Kyle will be on this upcoming trip with you and Tom!
> I hope it is all sunshine and no rain while you are in Orlando.
> 
> Been a rain off and on today
> Did errands, doc appt, out for lunch this afternoon, and now chillin with the tv
> and cats.
> 
> Noticed the other night people have Christmas decorations up
> Some houses are elaborate with the zillion of lights ...
> 
> Each year home decorations start early as in a few weeks after Halloween
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing fine and have a great weekend.



lol.....I won’t waste in on sweet pies again that’s for sure! I’ve yet to find a dessert or cake with alcohol in it I do like......just not for me. Which is strange as I do like to drink it now and again.........she says holding a glass of Malbec......

Yes, 6 more sleeps......Kyle has a Monday to work and he’s done till Dec 16th. Excited......yes, just a little.......

Sounds a nice relaxing evening ahead for you!



We have a new weather warning for next few days.......lots and lots of rain.....no plans to go out tomorrow.....putting all our trees and indoor decorations up......bit early for us, but I’m excited to be doing that tomorrow.


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> -9C Sue. We don’t use F over here, but I sometimes use it on here.



We don’t use F either, but I also will convert temps here, as you do. But wasn’t sure if you were using F or C in that post. Brrrr -9 is cccold!


----------



## Sue M

Patty no I don’t sent many Christmas Cards anymore with the ecard service I get it makes mailing cards redundant.  I send a few, and give cards to a few friends here. That’s it.

Charade sorry about your client.

Pumpkin yay for warmer temps!  And Lynne yay for a full nest!

Sorta catching up. I don’t know what to say about that skirt lol!

We got a new tv this week. An early Christmas present for us. I was all set on a Samsung 55’ at Costco. So brought DH along to help get it home.  I take him into Costco to show him which one I wanted. First thing he sees is the (Samsung) 65” tv and says why don’t we get the 65”.  So we’re now owners of a 65” lol.  My daughter and her fiancé came that night to help get it set up, take old 50” downstairs and set up in older daughters rec room. To replace her older 50” set that the HDMI ports died on. 
Had a bit of difficulty linking my sound bar but a quick call to Samsung got it all fixed.

It’s been a busy week here. Monday my friend down the lane had us neighbourhood ladies over for a lovely lunch. 
Wednesday was the monthly school district retiree luncheon.  And Thursday was the monthly ACW meeting. We were collecting shoeboxes filled with goodies to donate to The Mission to Seafarers.  ACW stands for Anglican Church Women.

Today I had a doctor appt. nothing earth shattering, I just noticed a soft lump beside my ankle. It’s lymphedema. But he sent me in for blood work just to be sure it isn’t something else. 
Then it was doggy grooming day. Sent them into the groomers. Long overdue. 
picked them up and gave my groomer a lift home. She lives in my neighborhood.

Tomorrow the usual suspects for dinner. Cooking a rib roast.

Made an appt for winter maintenance for my car, including  getting my snow tires on. Finally. Temps are dropping to 40s F. A nip is in the air. Almost Dec, so guess it’s time to get the snows on.


----------



## schumigirl

Saturday........and our very early Christmas set up begins today.......the stuff  will all be brought out the attic and anywhere else stuff has been stored and this afternoon we’ll begin.......and it’s the most miserable day outside so it won’t feel too early I’m guessing.......

We have heavy rain this morning, hoping it eases off later. Last thing we need is more rain.

Bacon for lunch today.......grilling it in sandwiches with brie and cranberry.....one of our favourite‘s.

Have a great Saturday........


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Saturday........and our very early Christmas set up begins today.......th
> 
> Bacon for lunch today.......grilling it in sandwiches with brie and cranberry.....one of our favourite‘s.
> 
> Have a great Saturday........



Bacon for lunch
All will be there.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh bacon.  Yep, should be lunchtime soon, for Schumi.


----------



## schumigirl

Hope all enjoyed the bacon..... Nothing like a Saturday bacon sandwich......




Quite the morning......our fridge freezer in our utility room has stopped working......it’s only 3 years old. Thankfully nothing spoiled......but we have another fridge freezer, chest freezer, small fridge and a wine fridge to fall back on.....lol.....

Have already ordered a new one, to be delivered Monday AM.....quick service....it is huge so I’m hoping the new one will be able to be fit through the doors the way this one did, they did have to take it an awkward way and the delivery guys weren’t happy.....till we tipped them well!!

One tree up......got the largest one done......12 feet and goodness knows how many lights......half way through the tree in the hall, this one takes forever for some reason......stopping for glass of sparkly and a much nicer sweet mince pie......no sloe gin in these ones..... and listening to Christmas songs........not a bad way to spend a day, rainy miserable Saturday..........


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Didn't sleep well last night, so I didn't want to get up this morning. 

B is home for the week. She has mentioned a new friend several times this semester. Dh met the friend when he picked her up yesterday, Yep, a boy, I asked dh if he thought he was a boyfriend or just a friend. He says right now they appear to be just friends, but who knows what may happen. He did give her a copy of Avengers Endgame on 4K. I was able to get a first name out of her  and also that he is currently from Miami, FL, but is originally from Guatemala.

It looks like in addition to pies I will also be providing mashed potatoes for Thanksgiving. My friends who are hosting have also invited another friend of theirs and her children. She has them all on a very strict diet. I think they are dairy, gluten, egg, and nut free. She will bring side items that they can eat, which means bland, boring food. I offered to bring a side dish since my friends are going to be providing most of the main meal. They suggested potatoes. I have never made mashed potatoes from scratch before, so I hope they turn out okay. I found a recipe to make them in the crock pot. It looked pretty good. I warned dh that they will not be weight watcher friendly.  I now need to purchase a potato masher.

Sue - Your dh sounds like mine. We have a 60" or 65", but he would buy even bigger if I let him. (We just don't have the room for something bigger.) Is yours a 4K?

Schumi - Darn, I missed the bacon. We might start decorating today. I just hope the cat will leave the tree alone. 

Guess I should get up and start being productive. I've got a couple more loads of laundry to do and also another gift to wrap.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade.....Thankfully we don‘t have any animals to destroy any of our trees or decorations......must be a lot of work to to keep them away......we have a friend, a very good friend who has a vegan for a sister.....she visits periodically from Germany....I won’t cater for her. Sounds mean, but she had been seen in our local cafe with a bacon sandwich....but if she ever does visit she brings her own food......bland and tasteless about describes it perfectly.....You‘ve never made mashed potatoes?? Simple.....boil until tender, around 15 minutes,  drain and mash or rice with loads of butter and a little hot milk......buy a ricer and use that, so much smoother......

Still procrastinating about moving to finish second of four trees.......think it’ll be tomorrow now......shouldn’t have had the sparkly......


----------



## macraven

Half the fun of decorating for the holiday is having the sparkly while you work ....

Everything looks great when you have plenty of sips of sparkly


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Half the fun of decorating for the holiday is having the sparkly while you work ....
> 
> Everything looks great when you have plenty of sips of sparkly



  


Gotta love some sparkly........

I think we’ve given up for today........second tree done and it’s pitch black outside.........time to enjoy them.

Although after tonight we‘re not putting any of the lights on trees on until we come home......but, plan to watch our first Christmas movie of the year......Trading Places.......then no more till we come home.




We had takeout last night, but now not in the mood to cook, so guys will go for Chinese tonight......all four of us like that, easy choice.

It is feeling very Christmassy now........


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Thankfully we don‘t have any animals to destroy any of our trees or decorations......must be a lot of work to to keep them away


Last year he was pretty good about not bothering the tree, so I am hoping he will be the same this year. If necessary we have something called scat mats we can put around the tree. We did have one sweet moment last year.



> You‘ve never made mashed potatoes??


Only from a box. I know, pathetic. The recipe I found has the potatoes being cooked in chicken broth and adds lots of butter and cream cheese.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Last year he was pretty good about not bothering the tree, so I am hoping he will be the same this year. If necessary we have something called scat mats we can put around the tree. We did have one sweet moment last year.
> View attachment 454281
> 
> Only from a box. I know, pathetic. The recipe I found has the potatoes being cooked in chicken broth and adds lots of butter and cream cheese.



Even as a non cat person (is that even a thing) that is a cute picture......sounds like a good recipe too....never put cream cheese in mash before. Butter is definitely a must have......takes no time at all to make them, you‘ll be fine.......

Now I want mash........doesn’t quite go with hot and spicy Szechuan chicken and shrimp.........


----------



## Sue M

Lol Schumi I recall you mentioning the vegan before!  Rainy grey day here, but we have the misty rain. On & off. I managed to dash out to the back to clip some red berries off the shrubs and a small evergreen limb for my dining table for tonight’s dinner.  The usual suspects plus a friend out visiting from St. John’s, Nfld.
Tonights menu is standing rib roast, mashed potatoes (lol) carrots with maple, and a salad DH is making.

Charade the kitty under the tree is so sweet. We had a cat who loved to curl up under the tree too. Never bothered it. Just loved to sleep underneath.
You'll be fine with the potato’s. I never cooked them in chicken broth, but after draining I’ve added the broth instead of milk, then added butter and cream cheese (sometimes Boursin) or sour cream.

Yes, tv is 4K.  Funny how soon you adjust to larger tv. At Costco today we passed the tv Dept and DH was looking at a LG 55”. I said how funny that now 55” looks so small, he said he thought it was a 40”


----------



## macraven

I could have sworn I smelled bacon cooking when I got up to feed the cats a few minutes ago

Must have been Schumi cooking this morning 

Hope all the homies have a great Sunday!

Mid season ending for Walking Dead tonight


----------



## Lynne G

Sunday it is.  Kids are asleep, DH is out the door, and oh so quiet house.  Tea, not sparkly, oh well.  Enjoying tea on this rainy cool Sunday.  

Baby shower yesterday, came home with a bottle of white wine and a cute wine glass.  Raffle winner. Lots of cute stuff for the new little one coming in January.

I do both make my own mashed and do it from a box.  While I do like cream cheese, I am not fond of it in my mashed.  Ricer is nice, if I am in a hurry or not in mood, we have more chunky mashed, as I use a fork to smash.  I do loaded one sometimes too, when little one is not home, or I save some plain for her.  Bacon, cheese and sour cream.  Yum, plain or loaded.   Hmm, burgers to night.  Will have to get some taters, as I have none.  That or I will just bake them, cut in half and butter and salt them.  Ha, nothing like planning dinner before breakfast has not even been eaten.  

Cute cat with tree, Charade. 

Later homes.  Serene Sunfay


----------



## schumigirl

Yes mac....bacon was enjoyed again today......and Tom cooked it this morning, he likes it crispier than me, so yes, the aroma wafted far and wide...….have a great Sunday....

Lynne......potato in a box???? Never heard of that one before......not sure I`d like that.....fresh for us every time. I must google that......glad you had a nice baby shower...…



Miserable Sunday weather wise......grey and foggy......perfect day to be inside again. 

After breakfast, we made a start on the other christmas trees and decorations.....almost done. Just a few little odds and ends to finish off, will do that over next few days. 

Steaks for dinner tonight......simple and easy.......

Have a great Sunday.......


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I woke up at 4 this morning and didn’t get back to sleep until around 7. Dh woke me up a few minutes ago to tell me he was going to get a shower and get ready for church. Don’t know why he couldn’t wait until after his shower to wake me. 

No plans for this afternoon. I ordered a couple of pair of pants that arrived yesterday. I might go to the mall and see if I can find shirts to go with them. I need to do that before Friday. 

I’ve never had cream cheese in potatoes before, but want to give it a try. I think I need to pick up a second potato peeler so I can recruit someone to help me on Thursday.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> I could have sworn I smelled bacon cooking when I got up to feed the cats a few minutes ago
> 
> Must have been Schumi cooking this morning
> 
> Hope all the homies have a great Sunday!
> 
> Mid season ending for Walking Dead tonight


yikes, seems like the season just started. Wonder if Sadiq is really Dead?  Now time to brush up on Fear I guess. Can’t remember where it left off. 



Lynne G said:


> Sunday it is.  Kids are asleep, DH is out the door, and oh so quiet house.  Tea, not sparkly, oh well.  Enjoying tea on this rainy cool Sunday.
> 
> Baby shower yesterday, came home with a bottle of white wine and a cute wine glass.  Raffle winner. Lots of cute stuff for the new little one coming in January.
> 
> I do both make my own mashed and do it from a box.  While I do like cream cheese, I am not fond of it in my mashed.  Ricer is nice, if I am in a hurry or not in mood, we have more chunky mashed, as I use a fork to smash.  I do loaded one sometimes too, when little one is not home, or I save some plain for her.  Bacon, cheese and sour cream.  Yum, plain or loaded.   Hmm, burgers to night.  Will have to get some taters, as I have none.  That or I will just bake them, cut in half and butter and salt them.  Ha, nothing like planning dinner before breakfast has not even been eaten.
> 
> Cute cat with tree, Charade.
> 
> Later homes.  Serene Sunfay


I did mine last night with sour cream. Used potato masher. I used the thin skin yellow potatoes and leave the skin on. congrats on winning!  I never win anything!



schumigirl said:


> Yes mac....bacon was enjoyed again today......and Tom cooked it this morning, he likes it crispier than me, so yes, the aroma wafted far and wide...….have a great Sunday....
> 
> Lynne......potato in a box???? Never heard of that one before......not sure I`d like that.....fresh for us every time. I must google that......glad you had a nice baby shower...…
> 
> 
> 
> Miserable Sunday weather wise......grey and foggy......perfect day to be inside again.
> 
> After breakfast, we made a start on the other christmas trees and decorations.....almost done. Just a few little odds and ends to finish off, will do that over next few days.
> 
> Steaks for dinner tonight......simple and easy.......
> 
> Have a great Sunday.......


I like my bacon crispy too. And DH not so much lol!  We’re the opposite of you and Tom!  Breakfast sausage for us this morning!


Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I woke up at 4 this morning and didn’t get back to sleep until around 7. Dh woke me up a few minutes ago to tell me he was going to get a shower and get ready for church. Don’t know why he couldn’t wait until after his shower to wake me.
> 
> No plans for this afternoon. I ordered a couple of pair of pants that arrived yesterday. I might go to the mall and see if I can find shirts to go with them. I need to do that before Friday.
> 
> I’ve never had cream cheese in potatoes before, but want to give it a try. I think I need to pick up a second potato peeler so I can recruit someone to help me on Thursday.


I should have logged in.  We could’ve kept each other company. I woke up at 4:30 ugh.


----------



## Lynne G

And we are at 36 degrees with heavy snow.   Weeee.


----------



## macraven

Sue, yes, Siddiq is dead
And if you watch the show, you know what happens to dead people....

With tonight the last show until it finishes the season in the fall, Fear the Dead should be returning


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> And we are at 36 degrees with heavy snow.   Weeee.



I do not envy you


----------



## macraven

Forgot to post this morning that the SAN made the Dis Daily Updates again

We were first on the list 

If you are browsing through today’s daily list  here, please say hi or gives us a 

We are a chit chat hang out for all
And, we are a 24 hour site for all and any drop ins

When Charade can’t sleep you might see her here letting us know she is awake

Schumi is across the pond from us and you’ll find her dropping in to tempt us with bacon and desserts when her morning begins


----------



## Sue M

48f here and cloudy. Don’t know what happened, it was sunny when I left for church.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> Sue, yes, Siddiq is dead
> And if you watch the show, you know what happens to dead people....
> 
> With tonight the last show until it finishes the season in the fall, Fear the Dead should be returning


i Watched Talking Dead and Sadiq was on it,  a dead giveaway that he’s really dead lol. But some blog sites said Sadiq is dead, maybe. So gave me hope!  Hope tonight ties up some loose ends instead of adding more.


----------



## macraven

I think tonight’s show will have fillers as it’s the mid season break show until the fall

When the show returns in the fall, think all loose ends will be tied up


----------



## schumigirl

Hmmmmm........bacon and desserts........sounds like a good name for a restaurant!!!  Yes mac we do love our bacon.......unfortunately not this morning, boring old Rice Krispies for me today.......



Monday finally.........Kyle set off for his last work day for almost 3 weeks....think he’s hoping it’ll be an ultra quick day!

Our fridge freezer was delivered very early this morning, rather unusually we were the first delivery........men unpacked it and went to put it in place and Tom spotted a large dent in it.......yep, it had a large bash on the side, so back it went...delivery me weren’t very happy but not accepting damaged goods.

Called the company we ordered it from and they said new one will come........Friday......nope sorry, it’ll have to be after the 12th of next month......glad we have other options.

So, popping out this morning for a few bits....and to see a local garden centre’s Christmas display.....it’s always beautiful. And too busy from mid December, so we’ll catch it now.

Have a great Monday........


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh I hate that.  Nope not accepting clearly damaged deliveries either, Schumi.  And yay, Kyle will be home for weeks, and all are ready for holiday trip coming soon.  

Cool and mostly clear. Fast enough commute, and yeah car, icy it could be. 36 and it feels it.

Hello Monday.  Have a nice one all.


----------



## Disxuni

Happy Monday to you all! 

I hope everyone had a good weekend. @Charade67 that was the cutest picture. I wish I had that kind of a present under the tree. But alas, I'm allergic. However, I still pet them anyway when I have a friend that has cats and dogs. I just always make sure nothing gets on my face and I wash my hands. I can't resist a furry creature. They're so fluffy and cute.

I hope you all are prepared for Thanksgiving. Dad is helping his brother up north. I stayed down to be there for mom while he's away. Since it's only two we're just going to go out.

We had a sudden drop of 46 for a low today, so I would imagine you all must be extra chilly today if that happened. I hope you all stay warm inside and safe on the roads.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ooh I hate that.  Nope not accepting clearly damaged deliveries either, Schumi.  And yay, Kyle will be home for weeks, and all are ready for holiday trip coming soon.
> 
> Cool and mostly clear. Fast enough commute, and yeah car, icy it could be. 36 and it feels it.
> 
> Hello Monday.  Have a nice one all.



Yep, damaged goods are never acceptable, but something at this price, absolutely not.....we ordered a bigger one than we originally planned, so did at least expect it to not be damaged. And it was a huge bash. Company offered us £25 off it for our inconvenience......told them not to bother. They may come back with a better offer. 



Picked up a few last minute things this morning...….and then some cleaning. Will do it again on Wednesday I`m sure.....not sure what it is about going on a trip, I always have to clean everything.....even if it doesn't need it. 

Had a lovely evening last night.....some friends came round for a drink and snacks. Although…...I do know why one of them was there....well, as well as coming to see us ...….she did mention she has run out of Bath & Body products......hint hint...…..I did joke for a second we were only taking one suitcase between us...…..she knows me too well to believe it though!!

Met a woman this morning who only talks to you or makes an appearance if she wants something.....or if she wants to tell you about her upcoming trips.....you can spot these people a mile away.......seems she is going to NYC for Christmas....and as I had recommended the New York Palace.....that`s where they`re staying....ok. Hope she likes it. 

Dinner tonight is Moroccan Chicken....well my variation of it......it`s been simmering away most of the day and does smell lovely.....sweet and spicy......

Weather is also miserable, grey and almost dark here already.


----------



## Sue M

Happy Monday!  I guess most of you have a short work week for Thanksgiving! That’s always nice. Seems like our Thanksgiving was eons ago, but it was only last month. 
This morning oatmeal for breakfast then Aquafit.
We have had a transit strike here for a few weeks already. It they don’t come to an agreement by Tuesday night Wednesday- Friday there will be a total shutdown. Guess we’ll have to drive oldest dd to work.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, survived being chief cook & bottle washer for DSs Friendsgiving.  Will do it all again on Thursday for our family.  Nice little trial run-through.  Always makes me nervous using a different oven.  Went up yesterday to finish cleaning up, nearly all the food disappeared, a good sign. Jr sick as a dog, some bug but don’t think flu.

Packing & (re) planning trip today.  Why not tweak things & ruin perfectly good FP+ and ADRs.  

Lynne - yuck to the snow, it skirted us.  Some concern re our flight on Thursday if things shift.  Not worth worrying about it now



Charade67 said:


> It looks like it could be part of B's Whoville costume from her Grinch themed dance recital.
> 
> View attachment 454130


Oh, absolutely she’s a who! Lol


schumigirl said:


> think this is the first time I haven’t bought any new clothes for a trip ever...


I couldn’t resist a goofy xmas shirt


macraven said:


> Is the sloe gin in the pies or in you


Just the thought of sloe gin makes my teeth hurt, sooo sweet


Sue M said:


> Today I had a doctor appt. nothing earth shattering, I just noticed a soft lump beside my ankle. It’s lymphedema. But he sent me in for blood work just to be sure it isn’t something else.


Eek, will have to google that, but hope you feel better soon


schumigirl said:


> Quite the morning......our fridge freezer in our utility room has stopped working......it’s only 3 years old. Thankfully nothing spoiled......but we have another fridge freezer, chest freezer, small fridge and a wine fridge to fall back on.....lol..


Ain’t that the berries!  Good think you have other options.  Just think if it happened when u were away, oh the smell when you opened it up later


macraven said:


> Sue, yes, Siddiq is dead
> And if you watch the show, you know what happens to dead people....
> 
> With tonight the last show until it finishes the season in the fall, Fear the Dead should be returning


Shouldn’t have to wait that long, with this mid-season break, TWD should be back in February 

FTWD was renewed for 6th season last summer, but haven’t heard of premier date

I held out faint hope he wasn’t quite dead-dead based upon the preview last week.  Silly me!  I had thought one more episode this go-round.  Glad as I won’t have to hope the hotel tv has that channel sunday lol.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, it's feeling like a long Monday afternoon.  Sun is still out, and I'm so ready to go home.  Errands to run tonight, so hoping the traffic is not bad.

Hope all are doing well.  Sue, hope you are feeling better, and Mac, that goes for you too.

Keisha, yay, for surviving one dinner, and hope DS is feeling better since catching that nasty bug.  Glad it is not the flu.  And yay, for flight coming up soon.

Dix, Thanksgiving dinner plans sound perfect.  Nice you will be dining with your mom.

And yes, a short week.  Woot!


----------



## Charade67

Trying to stay awake at work. Thankfully it is almost time to go home.



schumigirl said:


> Hmmmmm........bacon and desserts........sounds like a good name for a restaurant!!!


I’d eat there.


schumigirl said:


> Our fridge freezer was delivered very early this morning, rather unusually we were the first delivery........men unpacked it and went to put it in place and Tom spotted a large dent in it.......yep, it had a large bash on the side, so back it went...delivery me weren’t very happy but not accepting damaged goods.


ugh. How annoying. Thankfully it isn't something you need in an emergency.


Disxuni said:


> wish I had that kind of a present under the tree. But alas, I'm allergic.


So am I, but I got a cat anyway. I’m okay with just one, but I can no longer volunteer at the local humane society.


Sue M said:


> ! I guess most of you have a short work week for Thanksgiving!


 Two days for me. I love the time off but hate that I don’t get paid.


keishashadow said:


> Hey all, survived being chief cook & bottle washer for DSs Friendsgiving.


 You are a brave woman.

I have everything I need except apples and potatoes. I plan to get those tomorrow. I hope the stores aren’t too crazy.


----------



## macraven

Nice to see lots of homies here today 
Sounds like many have turkey day plans and will be busy prepping and  shopping this week for it 

Our Canadian homies already had their holiday 
Safe travels for Schumi and keishashadow and pattyw who are traveling to Orlando later this week 


For those doing Thursday family holiday get togethers, hope your weather is decent and easy travel for all

I don’t shop on Black Friday but for those that do, hope the crowds are tolerable


----------



## Sue M

Went to Aquafit ugh, it’s the instructor I don’t care for. I think I’m going to have to start phoning ahead to see who is teaching.


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha, yes, thankfully it happened this week and not next. Weirdly the freezer was still working......but we moved everything the other fridge freezers and only got rid of deli meats and cheeses......everything else was fine. Can’t imagine coming back to that.......hope your boy feels better soon..sounds nasty!  But, glad the meal was a success.......


Charade......yes, we’re lucky we have plenty of backups to hold the food.....no rush now to get the new one. Hope your shopping is a success tomorrow.......I hate shopping in crowds, it’s why I have most of my Christmas shopping done this year, food and last minute stuff will be done when I get back.....plenty of time.


mac......hope you have a lovely Thanksgiving too......I usually do an honorary mini Thanksgiving meal of turkey, but this year will be at the airport hotel.......steaks all round!!! And hope you’re doing much better too......




More rain tonight.......at least it’s not the snow Lynne is having......but feels a bit chilly when I nipped outside earlier.......rain just doesn’t seem to be stopping.

Moroccan chicken was nice......couldn’t decide between cous cous or baby potatoes......went with spicy cous cous.......delicious. I don’t like apricots but, don’t mind them dried and cooked in dishes like this.....

Hair appointment tomorrow morning.......don’t plan on getting too much off the length......but it does need a good tidy up. 

Almost bedtime here.....can’t believe how today has just disappeared so quickly.......


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, on the Schumi schedule.  Will be legally blonde tomorrow too.  Hope you like the cut, Schumi.  Me too, not much off.  Styling, yes.

Chicken for dinner.  Errands were done quick, traffic not too bad, and enjoying a quiet night.  Sounds perfect to me.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> I don’t shop on Black Friday but for those that do, hope the crowds are tolerable


Six years of working retail cured me of Black Friday shopping. Like Schumi, I hate shopping in crowds.
A few years ago I established the family Anti-Black Friday event. We've been to Christmastown at Busch Gardens a couple of times, gone to the movies (low budget year), and went to a place to learn about glass blowing. This year we are going to see Mannheim Steamroller in concert.


----------



## Lynne G

Nice. Charade.  Should be a good concert.  

Well, a Tuesday is here. Ooh, taco Tuesday. That day of the week, Mac usually does her Taco Bell run.

Grr, ice scraper used. At 38, still feels cold, and car said roads may be icy. Yeah, thankfully clear, and oh so dark out.

Aww, office pot luck today.  Already told kids, will not be hungry when I come home.  Actually that is a good thing, as going straight to hair salon, as decided to book an hour earlier than I usually do.  Figured, needed to get gas and pick up rolls that older one wants.  See, to help out the Thanksgiving host, she assigns food items to bring.  One of my assignments is rolls.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Woke up far too early today. I think I see an afternoon nap in my near future. 

One more day of work and then I am off for 5. 

Sometimes I miss being in an office large enough to do pot lucks. We had some good ones at my old job in North Carolina. 

I'm off to finish getting ready for work. 

For those of you observing taco Tuesday


----------



## Disxuni

Happy Taco Tuesday! We always have turkeys in our backyard on and off, but it's always more amusing to see them out and about more when it's holiday season, especially when sometimes it feels as if they are coming to show off more so during this time. In the past week I've seen them twice already.

As for Black Friday I never have participated in it. I was either too young to be involved, or as I got older, always working. Last year they did "short" shifts (half days) and this year they are promoting the idea of that as well. It's for those who meet certain deadlines by Weds. It's then they'll announce who's doing which shift. However, I didn't participate in Black Friday last year even though I did a half day and I wouldn't this year. I cannot handle crowds and I feel it's unnecessary. If I really need it there is always cyber Monday now.


----------



## macraven

About to head out to Publix for some groceries 
It’s closer than Walmart is from my house 

Have to buy bacon and bread and other basics for this weeks meals at home 

Today our high will be 65 and low 54
Tomorrow will be 69 but bottom drops out during the night to 40



Once end of November happens, our night temps drop
Day temps go up and down but it’s a guess when it’s a steady cold here 

Been watching the weather channel and pay attention to which homies have been hit by cold and snow  

Hope it does not interrupt any of your travel plans for the holidays 

Mr Mac never gets tired of Taco Bell 
Lately, I have had a sandwich an hour before we go out to TB and just get nachos 
Except for tonight I won’t eat before we go as their rolled taqtitos are back

I hate it when spell check changes my words!


----------



## Lynne G

HeHe, safe travels to all flying South this week.  Sue, Schumi and Keisha, I think.


----------



## Charade67

Bored at work again. Thankfully I will be off in a couple of hours. 

Yesterday dh “decorated” the front of our house. We have those things that project lights onto the house. Dh loves them. Me, not so much. I prefer traditional lights. One of the projectors wasn’t working, so I am afraid that he will go buy another. 

I guess we will put the tree up on Friday.


----------



## macraven

Also have pattyw and (the other homie I can’t remember) will be chomping on turkey  at the darkside Thursday 

Just back from grocery shopping 
Walmart has lots of peeps in it and only picked up bread and cleaning supplies 

Then went to Publix and hit the bakery section first
Lol
No blueberry pie so took a pass on desserts
Was looking for something sweet to get for lunch 
It was a bust shopping day as walked out with only 3 things there

Publix is never busy except when you check out at the registers 
They usually only have two lanes open during the day, rarely 3

Charade, when I worked, I had some boring days 
I know that makes days go longer 
I always looked forward to the weekends


----------



## Lynne G

Oh my gosh, so much food.  Coma and full feeling.  Sigh, no nap this afternoon. 

May bring some cookies home for the kids.  

Joining you with boring afternoon, Charade.

And yep, forgot Patty will be South too.  Patty hope your trip is wonderful, and lots of fun.


----------



## cam757

Happy Tuesday!! Busy week for me but glad today is my last day of work until December 10th.  Leaving for our cruise on Saturday. Can't Wait!!!  

Thankfully, no Thanksgiving at my house but instead we have to hit to road to go to my husband's family's Thanksgiving and then to my family's Thanksgiving.   It will be a whirlwind day.  I usually cook the turkey for my family's dinner but not this year.  Just baking a couple of pies (chocolate chess and pumpkin), cranberry sauce and maybe mac and cheese.   

Not planning to do any Black Friday shopping this year.  I am going to meet a friend and have our mani/pedi done before our cruise. Then it is off to Miami Saturday morning.

Hope everyone celebrating Thanksgiving has a joyous day and to our friends to the north, have a great weekend. 

Safe travels to everyone hitting the roads or the wild blue yonder!


----------



## Disxuni

@cam757 A mani/pedi sounds a lot better than some Black Friday shopping. Almost there for the cruise!

Man... All this food talk is killing me.

This is random, but do you guys think it will still be very busy this Monday coming up at the parks? I know to avoid this week and weekend if I do not have EP, or anything, but would it die down more by Monday?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally getting to stop in again!

Wow...I have just been busy with nothing really....but still busy none the less.  Been trying to get my sister's quilt done.  I had picked what I " thought " was an easy pattern...and OH MY DOG...it has been a complete pain in my side.  It has not gone smoothly at all.  Thank god this sister will look at it and love it with all the imperfections in it...and just love it for what it is.  Just about ready to sandwich it together and finally quilt it together.  I will be very happy to get it done and gone to it's new home.  I'm just trying to put a boarder around it now to make it bigger, as I like them to be nice so you can tuck it and wrap it nicely all comfy cozy around you.  

Sounds like the turkey day holidays for everyone will be fun and food filled.    I love these holiday days.  Days off, family and some tasty food...and probably a beverage or two   are the best way to spend holidays.  I hope everyone has a wonderful holiday weekend!!!!!

Well...I'm off to plan some warm holiday getaway we won't be going on lol ( well not at least until the new grandbaby arrives )  It's cold...grey, snowy and just plain old gross here.  I've caught up with paperwork, and not much left paper to shred in the office.  The slow days can be painful...but I'll amuse myself with pictures of dreaming of warm sandy beaches, ocean waters, and unlimited beverages 

Have a great day everyone!!!!!


----------



## macraven

I’m using my phone and can’t get the OI listing to copy to this message

Check the Orlando Informer for the predicted crowd level 

If I remember correctly, next week won’t have crowds 
Weekend will have the 4 day vacationers


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin 
Happy planning for the new baby and your next trip 

I’m sure the quilt is beautiful and the person you made it for, will adore it!


----------



## Disxuni

Thanks, @macraven! I didn't want to make a post when I had a feeling it'd be a short, quick answer. I knew the week would be horrible and the weekend would be even busier than that, but wanted to check to see if it would disappear by Monday. At least according to Orlando Informer it seems to be. I had a few days left to take off and I had not many choices and that was one of the dates I took.

@Pumpkin1172 you may not get to have a getaway soon, but at least you can plan it and have something to look forward to. Sorry you're having miserable weather.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, I don‘t like those projector things either......traditional all the way for us.....hope he didn’t buy a new one!


mac....blueberry pie sounds good about now! Someone on tv mentioned peach cobbler the other night....Tom and I both looked at one another and said......Cracker Barrel.......lol........


cam.....in case I miss you, have a wonderful time on your cruise, hope it‘s just fabulous for you!


pumpkin.......quilt will be much appreciated I’m sure.....when someone takes the time to make something like this, it is special......sorry you’re weather sucks, hope it improves for you.......





Had a lovely night out with one group of friends. Had a lovely meal and good company too. We missed the Christmas menu starting by three nights....but regular menu is good. It really was a fun night. And a late one too!! 

This morning is waxing, shopping and a quick pop back into salon as I’d like maybe a little bit more off the cut from the other day......love the colour, but maybe just a half inch more off. Won’t take long.......

Pizza takeout tonight......always our meal of choice before we set off the next day.....

Packing later today at some point too. Think we’re all set.....

Bacon for breakfast today and tomorrow........


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh bacon, cruise news, park visit, baby on the way, quilt fun, and blueberry pie.  Lots of fun news to read from all the homies.  

Cloudy commute, so very dark out.  But a bit warmer, so you know what that means.  Yep, chances of rain today.  Eh, better than that snow this past weekend.

And woot! Target had some of its BF prices this morning. Score an online order for me.

Ah, did pick up the rolls last night, and got blonde before that, quick in the store, but oh the almost full parking lot.  Yeah, you will not find me in a grocery store today.  Last minute shopper is not me. Late packer for vacation, yeah most of the time.

Oh yeah, and it’s a  Wednesday.



Hapoy Hump day to you all.


----------



## macraven

Started my day early
Cats got me up 

The joy of owning a pet.......not

Waiting to get a text to pick up Mr Mac

He took his car in for a brake job
It’s one of those places where it’s first come, first served 

I’ll pick him up and then take him back when the car is ready

For a few here in the San, your trip count down has begun!
About 48 hours from now you will be on your way or maybe there in sunny Orlando 

Woot!


Lynne, Like your camel pic !


----------



## Disxuni

Good morning, homies! Happy Almost Turkey Day! Some of you are also having vacas soon! Which I'm sure you all are excited about.

Soon a lot of customers are going to be calling in for last minute holiday greetings and forwarding their lines to an answering service due to the holiday, so that will be interesting. However, after that, a day off! Won't have confirmation until noon today on whether I'd be doing a short shift, or not and if so, what time. It won't be needed for shopping, but I won't mind coming in late, or leaving early on a Friday. 

This is going to be my mom (Hermione) and I (Ron) tomorrow:


----------



## Charade67

Happy day before Thanksgiving. Today I will be making pumpkin pie and peanut butter chocolate pie. 


Cam - Hope you have an awesome cruise. 

Pumpkin - You are a great sister for hand making a quilt. Some of my favorite gifts are the ones someone made for me.

Schumi - He did buy another projector, but then got the old one working again, so he will be talking the new one back. Next year I think I need to be in charge of decorating. 

Hello to everyone else that stops in today. 

Safe travels for all of you who are going somewhere soon.


----------



## macraven

Our thread made the Dis Daily Updates again this morning 

If you are browsing through, do stop in and tell us about your holiday plans 

If your turkey dinner sounds better than mine, give me directions to your house .....


----------



## Charade67

My house smells like pumpkin pie. 

I've decided I'm going to be lazy for the rest of the day.

I'm trying to cone up with ideas for Christmas gifts for B. So far all she has asked for is an iTunes gift card. I'm thinking about getting her a nice pair of gloves. She never seems to have any when it gets cold. I also ordered her this cute ID holder for her school ID. 

Thought about doing some shopping today, but talked myself out of it.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, yes, give him a years notice next year you get to do the outside.....no projectors! Love the pumpkin pie smell......



Been a busy day.

Got legs waxed and few other jobs done. Went to salon and my stylist took a little more off my hair. But, we woke up to thick fog this morning and this afternoon our weather warning came into force....heavy rains and high winds.......it is wild. And cold too.

It was so dark the whole afternoon, one of those real winter like days.

But, we did get packed up this evening.....I’m now taking two suitcases .....well, it makes sense....we each get two suitcases of 50lbs weight plus 22lbs hand luggage each.....122lbs each isn’t bad! But, only me taking 2 cases....will be handy coming home..... We don’t plan to do that much shopping, but It’ll be heavy I’m sure. 

Pizza was good earlier......and hoping we’ll sleep well tonight.......not much chance I’m guessing.

Hope all are good.......and hope you all have a wonderful Thanksgiving tomorrow.......


----------



## Sue M

That sounds nice Charade!  I used to drive down to Seattle for the sales. It’s a 3 hr drive. A girlfriend and I used to go and stay overnight at a hotel in Seattle then drive home the next day hitting malls and The Premuim Outlet on the way home. 
Now I don’t shop either.

it’s been cold (40’s) and blustery the past 2 days. Wind storms have knocked out power to many. Luckily not us.

Today did aquafit. Different instructor today. Yay. Tomorrow have my massage appt, Friday getting snow tires on and winter maintenance. 
Sunday have our Nexus interviews! At last.

I booked a weeks trip to Ft Lauderdale area in January. Sadly it’s for my moms 1st cousin. Funeral. She was more like an auntie to me. She passed away 3 weeks after my mom.  I booked my fav beach area, Deerfield Beach. I’m planning on plenty of beach time chilling. Bringing a good book to read on the beach. And planning on plenty of beach walks. The beach/ocean is so soothing, good for the soul. Going solo.  Daughters can’t take any more time off work. They came with me to NY last month.


----------



## schumigirl

Happy Thanksgiving to all our American friends today.......

Hope you all have a wonderful day and lots of good wholesome food is enjoyed and family time is always lovely.......




We still have high winds and lots, and lots of rain.......was a wild night but we did manage to sleep quite well rather unusually........but, it is chucking it down outside and I think it’s going to follow us up to the other side of the country today too.

Sun is to be shining when we take off tomorrow...

About to put bacon rolls on for all of us, last minute packing has been done and cases are all in hallway waiting to go. It’s a good feeling seeing them like that.......

I‘m sure I’ll pop in at some point during our trip......I always do as we do like some down time on our trips.......

Have a great Thursday.........


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

@schumigirl is off on the next adventure, have fun my friends!!!

Up late tonight, big day today letting our 11 year old take over the cooking.......don’t worry folks.......old Paw will be looking over him........happy Thanksgiving to all you!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Food!   Yay!  Hope all enjoying family, friends and food and have a Happy Thanksgiving. 

Sue, sending sympathy.  So sorry to hear of your cousin passing.  Beach time, yes.  Hope it will be peaceful for you, and sending you hugs.  Odd, but I know a family in Deerfield Beach.  A neighbor, when I was a kid, moved to Deerfield Beach with their twin girls that are the same age as me.

Schumi is packed and ready.  Safe travels and yay, waxed legs, and bacon.  I can sleep well, but that wind whipping around the house last night.  Woke me up a few times.  Today, 30 to 35mph winds.  Oh a Pooh blustery day to make us feel cooler. And rain around to make a not so nice day.

No matter, food will start with a big breakfast at our go to diner.  Then, dinner is early, and since I am bringing rolls, and hot munchies, we will get their early to start the food to feed the masses. 

Yay, thirsty Thursday is here. Drinking is a great way to celebrate and be thankful.

Off to get tea.  A quiet house is a perfect way to start any day.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Thanksgiving Sans family













The bird is in the oven and sides are prepped in the refrig for the oven. Pies are done and all the trimmings. My sister is bringing over some yummy things to finish out the menu. We are going to have a early dinner and some games after then dessert.

I hope everyone is doing well and enjoying family time today watching bowl games, Macy’s parade or just enjoying the gift of family.

Schumi have a great trip up to hotel this evening and a good flight tomorrow. You will be in the Florida  before you know it.  Wishing you, Tom and Kyle  a wonderful time at Universal.

Pattyw wishing you and Joe a lovely time with family in Orlando.

Sue sorry to hear of your loss. Sounds like a lovely beach stay will be good for you. Something about the salt air and getting your feet in the sand for a good walk makes everything right with the world 


Happy Thanksgiving to all the Sans family have a wonderful Thanksgiving


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Happy Thankgiving  ( Turkey Day ) to all of you!!!!  I totally have the Homer Simpson drool happening when I think of all the turkey, dressing, potatoes, gravy and the desserts that will be eaten today.  A baked turkey is probably our families favorite meal.  We have it often during the year.  I usually buy a few birds from our framer's market and keep them in the freezer.  I will look like Homer all day, dreaming of turkey 

@Sue M  I'm sorry to hear about your cousin.  And I agree...there is just something about the warmth of the air, the sand and water that is so healing.  It grounds us, we slow down and find some inner peace around it.

@schumigirl  I'm glad your on your way.   Once those bags are packed and ready to be loaded to be headed off on vacation...that is the best feeling!!!!!  Have an amazing vacation filled with great memories of your special little family!!!!

@Robo56  I think I can smell your turkey 

@Lynne G   Enjoy your morning tea in the quiet.  I love my weekend morning coffee and bailey's in a quiet house.  I hope that your turkey day is great!!!!

Mac, Charade, Disxuni, Cam, Keisha, Patty and anyone else I miss or if your lurking in the shadows...Everyone have an amazing Turkey day!!!!!

My tea is almost done, the heater under my desk has thawed out my toes as our temps have dived and it's just gross and cold here and my piles of paperwork need to be given some attention...so I'm off.  Have a great day!!!!


----------



## macraven

Happy Turkey day homies!

Looks like many were up early

Sue sending you hugs and love for the passing of your loved family member

Very good you will be in attendance for her services
Wishing you safe travels for it

And safe travels for all our homies today that are going to be with families or now starting vacations

Yesterday I went to replace my iPhone
Bought the iPhone 11
Did the paperwork , but phone store realized were sold out of them 

Not an issue as they ordered one for me and it should be in the store in a few days
Woot!


----------



## Lynne G

I bet Robo’s home smells wonderful.

Yay, Pumpkin is another tea drinker. Hope your papers get gone through quick.

Full from breakfast, little one wants to know what else is open, as she is starting to get bored.  Yeah, not much on the screens worth viewing.  Even coverage of our local parade is meh.  Thinking of going to our host’s home shortly.  She said lots of chopping was taken place this morning.  Eh, off to find something sweet to eat.

Ohh, get those sweatpants out.  Food day, though hot drinks on this Thirsty Thursday.  

Hope all enjoying this holiday.  And no, not let it snow.  Though we will see snow Sunday morning.  ️


----------



## Charade67

Quick fly by. Just finished the potatoes and they taste pretty good. Apple pie is almost finished. Getting ready to go to our hosts house. Will do a real post later.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne Deerfield Beach is my fav spot in Broward County. Very clean beautiful beach. Nice ocean boardwalk and pier, lots of restaurants within walking distance. But it’s smaller and less crowded than Ft Lauderdale.

Mac enjoy your new phone!

Thank you all for your condolences. So many kind homies here.

Happy Thanksgiving Sans family.  Lots of good food being made! 

Sun is shinning here. Going out in awhile to pick up a box of Christmas cards then to massage appt. ahhhhhh


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Thanksgiving!
And safe travels to those off on super adventures.
So far behind I'm not even gonna attempt to keep up-did read through and have been reading but so busy no time to multiple posts.
Not even sure if I shared middle got her deer this year? Freezer restocked with venison. 
Most of the cooking done-oldest kiddo does the potatoes (and she puts cream cheese in them). Inlaws in and sis in law and her hubs on their way.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Disxuni

I’m sorry for your loss @Sue M. You’re in my thoughts. On a more happier note, enjoy the sun and the massage.

I would like to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving. For those that are traveling whether it’s for family, or for vacations I hope you have safe travels.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Hope everyone who celebrated Thanksgiving today has had a great day with lots of good food. We ended up with both turkey and ham plus lots of side dishes. I was good and didn't eat too much. We brought home some  leftover mashed potatoes, apple pie, and chocolate peanut butter pie. I left the pumpkin pie with our hosts. 


Sue - So sorry to hear about your family member. Enjoy your beach therapy.

Schumi - Bacon rolls? Sounds interesting. Glad you will have good weather to start your trip.

DisneyLife - How did the 11 year old do? A friend's teenage son is in charge of their meal today. He started cooking to earn a Boy Scout badge and discovered that he enjoys it and is very good at it. 

Lynne - Big breakfast on Thanksgiving? Do you have a late dinner? We never eat much for breakfast on Thanksgiving day, but have our big meal at noon. Snow on Monday? Eeek


Mac - I am a little envious. I would love to upgrade to the11, but I am still paying off my 10.

MonyK - I made my first cream cheese mashed potatoes today. I think I will always have to make them this way now.

It's only 7:00, but I am so sleepy. Got almost no sleep last night. I'm also starting to get hungry. I wonder what's open tonight.


----------



## Lynne G

Hit 4 stores last night, four so far this morning.  Mall is crowded, as we got here around 6:30am, had to take parking spot near back.  Yep, mall opened at 6am, after closing at 1am. More stores to come.  So nice to have a second body.   Lines so far have not been bad.  

On a good note, online, got picture package for our cruise, and will book later the two tours we are eyeing.  And most likely buy the soda package as Pepsi should be on the ship when we sail, and we much prefer Pepsi products.


----------



## Disxuni

Good morning, homies! I hope all stay safe when going out and about today (looks like @Lynne G beat us all with preparedness for today), whether it's be work, coming home, and safe travels for @schumigirl for today. Those that are in the parks hope you're having fun. Those that are almost there with their trips just keep dreaming of all the fun you're going to have!

It's official. Getting off early today at 12:30, however, not going to take advantage of it by doing Black Friday shopping. However, I will definitely going to be Torrid online shopping for myself. I haven't bought clothes in forever and they have a good sale so might as well take advantage, especially since I've been saving and just got paid. Other than that going to be doing a combination of shopping in stores / online shopping this weekend to get it all out of the way, then by Monday, I'll be able to go to the parks again. This time, I will ride Spider-Man! I tried to do that last time and didn't get a chance to.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning! While Lynne was out shopping this morning I was sound asleep. Didn't get up until 9:00. Today's agenda is pay bills, put up Christmas tree, and concert tonight. 

Disxuni - Enjoy your shopping and get some nice things for yourself.  I wish I could get to the parks to see them decorated for the holidays. I'll have to find some Christmas lights someplace closer.


----------



## Disxuni

@Charade67 If it helps been slowly posting the decoration photos I have in the "picture of the day" post. Just posted one of the last photos I have until I take more. I'm going to do some research for the best place for the light decorations that's relatively near by, as that is what I really love.


----------



## Charade67

We did some unplanned Black Friday shopping today. We put up our tree (a pre-lit artificial) only to discover that only about a third of the light were working. Dh tried everything he could think of to make them work, but we finally decided it was time for a new tree. We are now the proud owners of a tree that can change from clear to colored lights.  The only problem is that it is about half a foot taller than our old tree. I'm not sure if we will be able to put something on the top.

Caspian has already claimed the box for himself.


----------



## macraven

Cat in box


----------



## Charade67

Holy cow!! We’re on the third row.


----------



## Lynne G

That’s awesome Charade.

Quiet day, and thankful it is a Saturday.  Gas for car and some returns.  Thinking pancakes for breakfast.


----------



## Lynne G

Evening is upon us, with a rainy Sunday to come.  

Last of fun, as little one returns to school, and back to work routine follows a day later.

Ooh, saw a French chocolate place that makes chocolate things, like anything from a lightbulb to tools.  Thinking may have to buy something, so neat to look at.  Did buy chocolate items from the pop up Sees Candy.  We like their chocolate lolly pops, as well as very good chocolates with various caramel, nuts and nougats pieces.  Only time of year the Sees Candy comes around here.


----------



## macraven

I finally got my new phone 
Got a call I could pick it up 

Now trying to set it all up and figure out what am I gonna screw up now 
Lol

I need a teenager


----------



## tinydancer09

So I'm sitting here trying to figure out which hotel room I click book on while my husband is asleep and I cannot make a decision. It's 11pm and I'm anxious to book. Anyone have any opinions?

We’re doing a very quick 2 night getaway this month for our 2nd anniversary so that we can see/do all the Christmas stuff. My choices are:
Bay or garden view king at PBH $560 or $492 respectively
Standard king view at RPR for $414
There are other choices but this is what I narrowed it down to. RPR is our “home” and where we go every HHN. We know we love it. I haven’t done PBH since 2016 before we had even met, but it always seems more intimate and anniversary like.
Help be decide. What would you do and why? 

I've only done universal hotels at Christmas once and christmas decor and atomosphere matters to me. No idea who does what other than the gingerbread house at RPR.


Also HELLO everyone from the crazy house! We've just recently moved to Jacksonville. Well, outside of. Micah got a new job and we bought a house last month. So, we've been packing, cleaning out his parents house, unpacking, and everything else that goes along with new jobs and new houses! I hope everyone is well. I think of you all often and wish I had some more free time to come hang out these days. Maybe one day I'll slow down a little. Maybe?


----------



## Lynne G

Personally, Tiny, I would pick the garden view Portofino, as the room, and particularly the bathroom, is huge.  Plus, let them know it is your anniversary, and you may get lucky, and be bumped to a better room.   And  Happy Anniversary!   Yay!  And so nice to see ya here on the SANS.  And enjoying your Facebook posts of the fun you are having with the move.  Anyway, my opinion on the room. FWIW.  

Sigh, up early again. My head does need any alarm most of the time. Only difference is, no need to get moving fast this morning. House feels a bit cool, so made some tea, and under a blanket. Ah, quiet house, and hot tea, thankful.

Little one is leaving today, sad mom. But, wee the semester is almost over, 8 more days of classes, then four days to study for two finals, then five more days to study for the last two. Next semester is set, and there is already talk of where living next year. Seems upper class kids are not guaranteed a dorm room. Eh, if it costs us less, will be a good thing.

Have a sensational Sunday.  Hey, homies can say Christmas   is this month. 



And for Keisha:



Haha ️

And yeah, snow We will see today.


----------



## Disxuni

Good morning, homies! Yay for Christmas, @Lynne G! Also, @macraven if you have any questions hit me up.

Went to see the sunrise and remembered Sunrise Sunday! 



Also, @tinydancer09 nice to meet someone more local. I live near Flagler. Congrats on the move and finally settling in and your future trip!


----------



## schumigirl

Good morning from a very hot and Christmassy Orlando and RP!

Having the best time. Flight coming in was excellent......our home from home was again the most welcoming of places to us  and enjoying the Christmas atmosphere very much already. Kyle is loving being back.

Did the Macy’s Parade and Castle light show last night......both were amazing.......parks are VERY busy. But fun.

Today is to be hot again, then 2 cold days before it warms up a little...........planning for indoor activities I think next two days.

Park time today again.......


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  A sunrise from Dix, and a live report from Schumi.  Hope you both are enjoying that Florida heat.


----------



## macraven

What a lovely way to start Sunday

postings from Tiny, Dix and Schumi
and Lynne


----------



## schumigirl

1st December......

82F.

And Green Eggs and Ham is OPEN!!!



Fabulous day so far.......it is hot with lovely blue skies, albeit a few clouds around!! But there is a lovely breeze blowing which is so good.

Back in room for a little bit.......trying to decide where to eat dinner later tonight......maybe Longhorn?

Hope all are having a lovely Sunday........


----------



## Disxuni

schumigirl said:


> And Green Eggs and Ham is OPEN!!!


----------



## tinydancer09

Lynne G said:


> Personally, Tiny, I would pick the garden view Portofino, as the room, and particularly the bathroom, is huge.  Plus, let them know it is your anniversary, and you may get lucky, and be bumped to a better room.   And  Happy Anniversary!   Yay!  And so nice to see ya here on the SANS.  And enjoying your Facebook posts of the fun you are having with the move.  Anyway, my opinion on the room. FWIW.



Thank you for your input Lynne! I'm glad you've been following along our hectic life. It's been a year for the record books for sure. I'm ready to have Michael behind us and not even think about it anymore and to be completely unpacked and settled. PBH bathrooms are HUGE! I should have booked a deluxe bedroom so that my husband could have had a nice window into the bathroom while I'm showering... hahaha. Wonder if they'll take the phones out on the upcoming refurb.



Disxuni said:


> Also, @tinydancer09 nice to meet someone more local. I live near Flagler. Congrats on the move and finally settling in and your future trip!




Nice to meet you too! We JUST moved to Middleburg/Green Cove Springs back in October. Before then we were between Tallahassee and Port St Joe. I really didn't think I was going to enjoy living here as much as I do, but I really do love it. Flagler is right before 195 hits I4 right? Do you actually live on the coastal region? I ask because I actually own a Beach Vacation Rental business in Port St Joe with my mom so the beach/coast is in my blood.



A follow up to my indecision of hotel. One of my friends who works at universal saw my post and reached out to me. They've helped us take care of our hotel rate and we're staying at the PBH bay view. Genuinely cried tears of joy. Sometimes things just fall into place at the perfectly right time. So excited to be going down to see the christmas stuff! Haven't been in the parks in December since 2015! Cannot wait to have some Sal's pizza and enjoy that Christmas atmosphere at PBH.
I wonder if the lobby at RPR finally got finished and if they have their gingerbread house up <3

@macraven I hope you're doing well these days! Sorry I missed the meet up in October! Our closing ended up getting pushed to the 22nd of october instead of 30th of September.... so we hadn't even moved at that point yet. Now that we're settled I hope to catch some stuff since I'm more local these days 

Hope everyone is well. Happy Monday!

I'll leave a nightlight on so no one stubs their toe.


----------



## macraven

Good!
Knew I could count on you so I would not stub my toe tonight

I can remember some years back when it was just you and me posting on the sans in the early morning hours...
Are you still a night owl TinyD?

I know Flager Beach!
My one and only cousin has his home there with his partner
Beautiful area!
Our parents were a family of ten kids
All the adults had many kids also
But cousin Edward and I are the only ones still alive ( he is 4.5 months younger than I am)
For that reason alone, I adore Flager Beach as he lives there

Once I get well, I really should go see him and spend time with them
TinyD since you are married now, guess you don’t keep the same late hours like we used to do
Its a shame that our buddy that left
Being another night owl is not round anymore
5ire there were some ups and downs but he was a nice man
I think you will enjoy Flager area
l lost my parental units 4 years back and buried them in the Bushnel military cemetery

hope you meet dix
She is fun loving and wise
You would like her as she is kind and smart

I hope to be able to see you sometime in the future if you have any free time
Take care


----------



## Disxuni

The little green cove springs area that I’ve seen is beautiful, @tinydancer09! I’d say where I live specifically is roughly an estimate of a half hour away from the exit to I-4. I do not technically live on the beach side, actually live closer to 95. But we go to the beach for the sunrise about every other weekend. I’d be cool if we saw each other someday. I’m very happy about the good news regarding your deal and your friend helped. That is absolutely amazing!

Also, @macraven, thanks for the compliment. It’s always nice to hear praise about who you are. I can’t wait to see you again as you’re amazing and generous.

I hope everyone has a good morning! I got up early, then I tried to go back to bed (as usual), but this time I think I did pass out again for an hour, or so. Which normally I don’t. Anywho, going to crawl out and get out the door.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, TinyD got hooked up with a great room rate at PBR, and will have an awesome time celebrating her 2nd anniversary.  And seeing all that holiday decor.  Woot!

Not the night owl here, but early bird, checking in.  See DIx was up early, hope you have a great morning, as I think you are already out the door.

Well, a Monday has arrived.  After a 4 day week-end, ugh.  Double ugh, as a Winter Weather Advisory has been issued for today.  Snow will be here, and so far, saying around 3 inches to fall in the afternoon.  Yeah, just enough to make the evening commute icky, and icy. Was a very cold rain coming in today.  Very dark, and very wet.  Seems yesterday we saw bands of heavy rain, and the temps hovering around 37.  Brrr.  Double brr, as the temps will fall as the day ticks off the hours. So, yep, cooler weather to start the December month.  Though December is a pot luck month.  Some days we get some quite cold days, and sometimes, hit the 60's and all break out their shorts and T-shirts on those nicer days.  We have had Christmas with bone chilling temps, and Christmas with short sleeved shirts.  And I am hoping the Western Gulf area gets an usual heat wave, with warm Gulf waters, the 2nd week of January.  Yay, cruise countdown is 33 days. 

Well, whatever weather you have, have a marvelous Monday, and sing a Christmas song or two, it's the
 so while you are singing, you can enjoy a fritter or two.

Hello December 2, 2019.  Just think, less than a month from now, you will be known as last year's December 2.  Times do go fast. 

So need tea.  Decided to eat some cereal, but need to find more to eat.

Later homies.  And yes, the sweater is on, and a search for the blanket may take place, maybe even shortly.  Sigh, cool inside.  They only turn on the heat/cool, later in the day.  By this afternoon, may feel better in here.

Hello tea.  Why yes.  Two cups or more.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all been burning the candle at both ends here

in orderSW sea fire grub, MK hat tree, trails end buffet (yum), AKV tree, and me & my 2 men at Sw


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  A live report and pictures from Keisha!  Sounds like you are having a great time.

Gray and more snow to come.  And all are not happy about how cold our office still feels. Coffee machine is getting a workout, as is my tea cup.


----------



## Disxuni

Trails End. Yum. 

I’m back home already. I always do half days unless I’m staying on property. Always coming back anyway so might as well stroll along and just ride a few things.

I got a new personal best. It’s amazing what you can do when you’re all alone in your MiB car when you’re not distracted by other‘s shots. I also discovered if you shoot the exhaust pipe enough the other’s vehicle won’t spin.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. We has a great time at the concert Friday night. They put on a really good show. I still can't believe what great seats we had. 

Yesterday was a lazy day. The cat kept me up most of the night, so I was really tired at church. After lunch I took a 3 hour nap. I didn't get much done until it was time to take B back to campus. Her exams start on Thursday of this week, but her last one will be next Monday. The dorms will close on Wednesday. She will be home with us until January 12. 

I have almost finished my Christmas shopping. I bought several things online today. This morning I was trying to buy something for dh and pay using my Pay Pal credit account, but I kept getting an error message. I called the vendor and they said it was a Pay Pal issue. I called PP and they said there was nothing wrong with my account, so it must be a vendor issue. I called the vendor back and they couldn't explain the problem. I was about to go to another company to make the purchase, but decided to try it one more time. That time it finally went through. 

Lynne - That chocolate place sounds cool. I would have like to have had a shop like that nearby when I was looking for a gift for B's band teacher.  Your daughter's schedule is so different from B's. When does she go back for spring semester?

Mac - Have you figured out the phone yet?

Tiny -  Happy anniversary and congrats on the new house. Also congrats on getting a good deal on the room. Hope you have a great vacation. 

Disxuni - Beautiful sunrise picture. 

Schumi - 82 degrees sounds lovely. I had to look up Green Eggs and Ham. Menu looks interesting.

Keisha - Looks like a fun trip.

Tomorrow I go for a CT scan to make sure there is nothing causing the weird medical issue I have been having. They told me not to eat anything after midnight. My scan is at 4:00. I am not going to be a pleasant person to be around tomorrow.


----------



## Squirlz

We arrived to RPR yesterday afternoon, saw @schumigirl and Tom as soon as we passed by the Club lounge.  Had a great 1st day in IOA.  Hagrids was showing a 1 hour wait so we went in optimistically.  It took about 50 minutes.  We saw a squirrel.

.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Squirlz said:


> We arrived to RPR yesterday afternoon, saw @schumigirl and Tom as soon as we passed by the Club lounge.  Had a great 1st day in IOA.  Hagrids was showing a 1 hour wait so we went in optimistically.  It took about 50 minutes.  We saw a squirrel.
> 
> .View attachment 456228



Hagrids is so fun!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Another live report from Squirlz this time.  Happy you are enjoying some park time.

Charade, little one also goes back on the 12th of January, and last finals are on December 17th.

Overnight snow showers, and most of the larger snow totals are just North of me.  Whew.  Cold as below freezing, with wind chill temps will be getting you feeling 10 degrees colder.  Bundling up tomorrow.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Holy cow!! We’re on the third row.


awesome!. 


macraven said:


> I finally got my new phone
> Got a call I could pick it up
> 
> Now trying to set it all up and figure out what am I gonna screw up now
> Lol
> 
> I need a teenager


yay for new phone. I think I recall you got an Apple?  If there’s an Apple Store near you, you can go there to set it up. I bought mine directly at the store and they have a set up table where a staff member helps. 


tinydancer09 said:


> So I'm sitting here trying to figure out which hotel room I click book on while my husband is asleep and I cannot make a decision. It's 11pm and I'm anxious to book. Anyone have any opinions?
> 
> We’re doing a very quick 2 night getaway this month for our 2nd anniversary so that we can see/do all the Christmas stuff. My choices are:
> Bay or garden view king at PBH $560 or $492 respectively
> Standard king view at RPR for $414
> There are other choices but this is what I narrowed it down to. RPR is our “home” and where we go every HHN. We know we love it. I haven’t done PBH since 2016 before we had even met, but it always seems more intimate and anniversary like.
> Help be decide. What would you do and why?
> 
> I've only done universal hotels at Christmas once and christmas decor and atomosphere matters to me. No idea who does what other than the gingerbread house at RPR.
> 
> 
> Also HELLO everyone from the crazy house! We've just recently moved to Jacksonville. Well, outside of. Micah got a new job and we bought a house last month. So, we've been packing, cleaning out his parents house, unpacking, and everything else that goes along with new jobs and new houses! I hope everyone is well. I think of you all often and wish I had some more free time to come hang out these days. Maybe one day I'll slow down a little. Maybe?


i was going to suggest Bay view at Portofino but see you were able to book it. We had an amazing Bay view room in the west wing. Also got that rarity, a balcony. 


Disxuni said:


> Good morning, homies! Yay for Christmas, @Lynne G! Also, @macraven if you have any questions hit me up.
> 
> Went to see the sunrise and remembered Sunrise Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 455822
> 
> Also, @tinydancer09 nice to meet someone more local. I live near Flagler. Congrats on the move and finally settling in and your future trip!


beautiful sunrise


schumigirl said:


> Good morning from a very hot and Christmassy Orlando and RP!
> 
> Having the best time. Flight coming in was excellent......our home from home was again the most welcoming of places to us  and enjoying the Christmas atmosphere very much already. Kyle is loving being back.
> 
> Did the Macy’s Parade and Castle light show last night......both were amazing.......parks are VERY busy. But fun.
> 
> Today is to be hot again, then 2 cold days before it warms up a little...........planning for indoor activities I think next two days.
> 
> Park time today again.......


glad to hear flights went smoothly. Enjoy that sunshine. 


keishashadow said:


> Hey all been burning the candle at both ends here
> View attachment 456144View attachment 456145View attachment 456146View attachment 456147View attachment 456148View attachment 456149View attachment 456150
> in orderSW sea fire grub, MK hat tree, trails end buffet (yum), AKV tree, and me & my 2 men at Sw


love Trails end. Nice pics!

My daughter and I went to the airport Sunday for our Nexus interviews!  It’s been a long wait. Should recieve our cards in 3 weeks . I hope I get mine by January as I head off on the 7th for Ft. Lauderdale. Later that day youngest dd came over and we put the tree up and did the mantle.

Today met a friend for coffee at Starbucks, then made a stop at Winners (TJ Max name in Canada) picked up some small gifts for friends, then on the way home picked up daughter at train. Driving home a car was going down the Main Street with no lights on, and it’s a dark rainy night. Ugh. How do people not know?  A dark dashboard would be the first clue.

Hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, in pouring rain, on the highway, and was hard to see any vehicles without their lights on.  So I hear ya Sue. 

Light on for those night owls.  Bed time for me.  May all have a good night and sleep tight.


----------



## Lynne G

Bad hair day, or hat hairdo, with gloves, as this very cold feeling morning. That flag was blowing straight out, and sniff, tree is no more.  I guess with them knocking down the old building one of these days, the trees around it would not have survived, probably.  I said an aloha as they were chopping it down, yesterday afternoon.  Hope the wood chips from it becomes something else, or helps something else grow.  

And ooh, that wind.  Window is not quite whistling, but brr as get close to new office windows.  Whole building feels cool.  Time for sweater and tea.  Had a bowl of rice Chex cereal.  Bland, but fine.  Think bagels are arriving with the later arriving coworker, so will certainly partake of more bread stuff.  I like a good water bagel, plain or with some seeds on it.  Cheese ones are sometimes okay too.  Like the place the bagels are coming from.  If I eat that, lunch will be a less amount.  The bagel place has large bagels.  One is filling, at least for me.

Finally, oh Hello homies.  Wall to wall sunshine, that yes, provides not much heat.  We will see 41 in the afternoon, then back into around the freezing temps by sundown.  But hey, rocking those sunglasses on the lunchtime walk.  

And a homie reminder:  Taco Tuesday is here.  Yes, the day of the week Mac does a Taco Bell run.  Hope you are in the mood for tacos, Mac.  

 Yep, and  - go eat a taco or two.
Oooh, and three national days for today:  Thus, with your taco, drink a latte, be crafty, and heat up that oven, for that green bean casserole.  

  - Yay!  The time of year, for Christmas shows on the screens.


Oh my goodness, tea is what I need.

A totally rad Tuesday to each and every homie.  Be well, and good thoughts and hugs to any homie that needs such.


----------



## Disxuni

Hope you get your tea, @Lynne G and thanks for sunrise pic compliments, homies. @Squirlz absolutely love the pic. So close up! A bird was on the chair next to me at Starbucks yesterday, then leaped onto my table. It was so close! However, once I tried to take pictures, it was time for them to peace out. 

I think I am quickly getting used to the parks already. After three weekends in a row of going once a week, as of today I woke up with my feet hurting a little, but my legs didn't feel sore, or stiff at all. Which was a surprise, especially since the first two times I stuck with one park, not going back and forth like I did yesterday. However, I might not be so lucky next time as I do not think I'll be going next week, so that might throw off my progress.

I hope you all are staying warm and be safe! If it's 45 degrees here, then I can't imagine how cold it is up there for some of you. 

Happy Taco Tuesday, homies! Those that are in the parks have an amazing time!


----------



## macraven

Of course I will be Taco Bell tonight
It’s Tuesday !

No latte or Starbucks for me
Not a fan

Will be glad when temps go back to normal
I’ve been in the south long enough and not used to for a high today of 48 and 60 for Thursday

Even Florida is having it cold part of this week

But it is better than what the upper states are having with cold and snow

As a child growing up, could never handle cold or snow
Didn’t like any of it

Anyone want to send me their kid for a week so I can learn how to really use the new iPhone?
I swear this is the last time I upgrade to a new phone


Hoping all the homies are doing good and staying warm during this crazy weather!


----------



## Lynne G

I'd send ya little one, if I could Mac.  She went from a 7 to an Xs, without issue.  I still am not used to her not having a home button.  Was going to upgrade this year, but decided, maybe next Black Friday.  Will be nice not having to pay for the phone I have, since 2 months ago.  Paid it off, so I guess that is also why I'm not in a hurry, though I like the new phones.  

Yay, tea and coffee and bagel.  Perfect morning even if office is still too cool feeling for me.  Have to see if I want to bring a small space heater, at least to keep on the floor under my desk.  Sigh.  Sun is so bright, just no warmth from it.


----------



## schumigirl

Quick check in.......

Beautifully sunny day here and not as cold as we thought it would be.....definitely don’t need the warm hats we brought with us.....sunshine is quite warm. And to get warmer again from tomorrow. 

Doing the Andretti driving this morning.....lots of fun. Waiting to start the third race now.

Had lovely meet with J’aime Paris last night in Orchids.....time passed so quickly. Orchids is beautiful.

Jake‘s menu has changed.......not really a fan, but few old favourites are still there.......

Off to race........


----------



## Sue M

Oooo Lynne that sounds really cold!  Brrrrr.  Wind just makes it feel so much colder.

Mac do you have an Apple store nearby?  They have classes. Or look on the Apple web site for tutorials. UTube is another good place to look for tutorials. 
Enjoy your tacos!

Disxuni so jealous you can go to the parks weekly.


----------



## Disxuni

Typically if I drink anything it's a frappe. I'm not a fan of anything hot whether it's coffee, hot tea, or hot chocolate. Yesterday, I stopped by for something to eat and (the tiny tiniest) cup of water.

As for me, I still have the 6s and I'm happy with that. 3 years, will be 4 in May. Longest I've been able to keep a phone functioning. *knocks on wood* I just wish the battery was better.

I hope the wings are at least still there. 

I'll always be grateful and feel lucky. I feel as if I didn't live near there I'd probably either never been able to go, or go once in a life time. The trips you @Sue M, as well as everyone are special. You get to escape, stay at a nice place, and get to experience these attractions every now and then, which probably make them all the more exciting. For me it all started with what I thought was going to be a "once in a life time" trip, but luckily things changed in so many ways as I grew older and I got closer to the parks.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

doing a quick stop in!!!  I'm procrastinating from working on the stack of paperwork that is on my desk.  It's pretty small today...finished up month end yesterday.   So now I can sit back and relax a little now.  

I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving Holiday!!!!!  Only a few more weeks until Christmas is here!!!!  I'm going to have to start my baking soon.  Instead of giving gifts to friends, I m make trays of baked goods for many people and work colleagues.  I send a big tray to the hubby's work as well, and bring one to my work here.  With 18 men on staff...it is gone in no time.  
The quilt for the sister is almost done.  I am trying to teach myself some of that fancy smancy needlework to make fancy designs on it.  So far it looks pretty good.  Could be better...but it could look a whole lot worse too lol.  Need to get that gone then I can work on getting ready for Christmas.  

@Lynne G  that sounds cold.  Winter is just not fun.  I dislike it more and more every year.  And yes, I love all the Christmas movies.  I know on Sunday, it was cold here around -11F  , so once our grocery shopping was done, we just stayed home and had a movie day.  One channel had all the old favorites - Frosty, Rudolph, National Lampoons, and we just watched all the chirstmas shows.  It was an awesome day!!!!  I hope your cold doesn't last long.  Stay warm!!!!

@Squirlz ...what and awesome shot of that super cute Squirrel!!!  Have a great time in the parks.  

@macraven  have a great taco Tuesday!  I hope you get the new phone figured out!  I always have trouble with that as well.  I'm what I call " technically challenged " lol.  I finally upgraded at Christmas last year.  I do love my new phone...and will probably use it for another 3 yrs yet.  

@schumigirl  Have a great time in the parks and in your travels.  I hope this trip is full of amazing memories!

@Disxuni  I am green with envy at your ability to go to the parks so often!!!  I think it's great that your able to do that!  I know if we lived that close, we for sure would be " that " family as well.  

@Sue M I hope you get your Nexus card soon.  If we do more travelling ( like we plan to ) with work and pleasure trips, we talking about doing that as well.  It makes those boarder crossings just a little easier.    I never seen to find anything at Winners.  I give kudos to those who can find items there.  But not very often will I find items.  Must be just me!!!!  The parking lot is ALWAYS full and the store is always busy.  

Well...I should start to tackle this stack of papers.  Head office does need them this morning

Have a great taco Tuesday everyone and stay warm!!!!!


----------



## Sue M

@Pumpkin1172 Nexus will be quite handy for us especially since we live close to the border for day trips. Love going down to the Bellingham, WA Costco for cheap gas, plus they carry different items. Trader Joes, and our fav Mexican restaurant. I rarely go because border lineups are terrible. Slow times are still a 45 min wait Going into the US.


----------



## bobbie68

Hello everyone, I hope everyone had a nice Thangsgiving and transitioning to winter okay. Our temps were great till the last week or so. We are now buried in about 6 iches of snow, it was a weird two day storm. I was only able to read the last two pages to do a little catching up. I hope to get to read how everyone is doing.

The past few months have been stressful and a lot going on so I took a break from things. I am not sure how  the next few months go but would like to try and get on more, I enjoyed talking with everyone and missed you. I have thought about all of you and hoped things were good.

Brian has been working on the house and the outside is done, we are moving to the inside now. Our goal is to have the house on the market by March 1st. At that point Brian will start looking at jobs. We are hoping to time everything out by the summer but it might be hard. If we can't find a house to buy right away we may have to rent a few months. It will be hard with the cats though. I have family and friends trying to talk us out of moving to Florida. They use the weather the most, but really don't understand we like it. I know there will be a few things to adjust too, but overall I think it will be good.

Liv is finishing up her first semester on line this week. She managed to get all A's and is doing well with it. She has been sick so the best decision we made was on line. She can rest in between work and school. She is sad though her best girlfriend,(really only one of 2) is moving to Maryland next weekend. We told her if she doesn't like it she can come with us here  then to Florida. Charlie is doing good in school this year. He has 5 AP classes and enjoying senior year.

We could not do our usual fall trip to Ohio this year, to much going on so we are heading to NJ this Saturday and Sunday for Six Flags Holiday in the Park. We will be taking the teens and  two of their friends. The three boys are going to do a polar coaster challange. They are going to ride Nirto in shorts and tank tops. They are allowed gloves. It is just a bragging right  thing and early entry into the park. The girls will be watching!!!

Schumi Glad that you are having a great start to your family vacation. I hope you continue with great weather and great memories.

Keisha I hope you are enjoying your trip as well. It sounds like you are and very busy.

Mac I hope everyday you feel better. I think of you often espcially on Taco Tuesday.

Lynne and Charade I hope your daughter's are doing good their first semester and that everyone is adjusting.

Pumpkin Baking is a wonderful gift idea for friends and family. Brian and I did it many years ago when we were saving for our wedding. The quilit sounds lovely!

Dixsuni Glad that you are getting use to the parks and enjoying them. We can't wait to be doing that in the fall (hopefully). 

SueM I hope you get your paper work in time for your trip. I am sure you could use the warm weather. We started putting up our decorations outside, now moving to the tree this week.

Squirlz Enjoy your trip!
tinydancer  nice to meet you.

I would like to say  to Patty, Robo and Tink and all the other SANS family.


----------



## Lynne G

Bobbie, so good to see you back here.  Glad to read the update, and yeah, that snow.  Icky.  Have fun doing SF's in NJ this week-end.  Think they are saying rain on Sunday, but maybe not the whole Tri-State area.  Hope your house sale and hunting for a new one in FLA goes quick, and you are settled in the Summer.  Yep, my little one is so happy at school, and is doing very well too.  Already talking of rooming with her roommate next year.  Yeah, my math kid gets along so well with an artist major, but I think it's because they have the same personality.  And she so enjoys all the hall kids as well.  

Time for my see ya later, soon.  Hope all are having a great afternoon!  And yeah, the lunchtime walk was cool feeling.


----------



## macraven

Bobbie!!

You have been missed

Now I know why I didn’t hear back from you
So glad to see you here!


----------



## Sue M

Hi Bobbie!  Glad to hear the kids are doing well. It’s a big job relocating!  I hope you find a house to buy before you move.  
Snow for you!  Guess it’s feeling a lot like Christmas!  None here, but it’s been grey and rain for a couple of weeks now. Seems forever since I’ve seen the sun.

On the 1st my daughters helped me get the tree up and the mantle decorated. Husband says he’s putting up the outside lights this weekend, hopefully when the rain stops.

All the Christmas get togethers are starting. Two this week. Meeting one of my office friends tomorrow, then Saturday we’re going out with a family friend and my brother-in-law for dinner at the golf club. It‘s always beautifully decorated for the holidays. 
Next weekend I’m really looking forward to getting together with more ex work friends, we’re going for brunch then we have tickets to go on a Christmas house tour out in the valley.  The proceeds go to charity. It sounds like it will be very nice.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> Good!
> Knew I could count on you so I would not stub my toe tonight
> 
> I can remember some years back when it was just you and me posting on the sans in the early morning hours...
> Are you still a night owl TinyD?
> TinyD since you are married now, guess you don’t keep the same late hours like we used to do
> Its a shame that our buddy that left
> Being another night owl is not round anymore
> 5ire there were some ups and downs but he was a nice man
> I think you will enjoy Flager area
> l lost my parental units 4 years back and buried them in the Bushnel military cemetery
> 
> hope you meet dix
> She is fun loving and wise
> You would like her as she is kind and smart
> 
> I hope to be able to see you sometime in the future if you have any free time
> Take care


Yep, still a night owl. Hoot hoot! Being married has changed not a whole lot about me other than I now manage two peoples budget rather than one and I have this nifty trick for reaching the top shelves. "Hey Micah can you come here?" Yep, that's my trick. 
Husband gets up for work at 3 AM. I go to bed at sometime before that.. sometimes.  Tonight I got a text after he went to bed that said "if you come to bed after 2 please wake me up." So... yeah it's pretty normal for me to still be awake I guess. 
I think PC used to stay up with us right? I wonder whatever happened to him and the fam. I know he moved out of the PC area. I'm sure he's very thankful these days... Geez Panama City got WRECKED. It's awful and very sad. 





Disxuni said:


> The little green cove springs area that I’ve seen is beautiful, @tinydancer09! I’d say where I live specifically is roughly an estimate of a half hour away from the exit to I-4. I do not technically live on the beach side, actually live closer to 95. But we go to the beach for the sunrise about every other weekend. I’d be cool if we saw each other someday. I’m very happy about the good news regarding your deal and your friend helped. That is absolutely amazing!


Green Cove Springs is not very big to begin with! I had to go to the post office there the other day and realized how close we are to the st johns. When you leave our neighborhood middleburg is accross the street so honesttly I live in MiddleGreenCoveBurg I think! haha. I hope now that I live just a quick drive down I95 to visit the parks Monthly. That may not start until March as Jan/Feb is my "OMG" work time, but after that I hope to start some frequent trips. Maybe we'll catch up in the parks one day  I can't say that I've ever caught an entire sunrise unless I was going to bed when it was coming up..... haha


----------



## tinydancer09

Squirlz said:


> We arrived to RPR yesterday afternoon, saw @schumigirl and Tom as soon as we passed by the Club lounge.  Had a great 1st day in IOA.  Hagrids was showing a 1 hour wait so we went in optimistically.  It took about 50 minutes.  We saw a squirrel.
> 
> .View attachment 456228


Aww look at that cutie! Is that your first time on Hagrid? How did you like it?
We got lucky in September and did the single rider line. Took about 45 minutes I think? Not bad. We loved the coaster.



Sue M said:


> i was going to suggest Bay view at Portofino but see you were able to book it. We had an amazing Bay view room in the west wing. Also got that rarity, a balcony.


Yes, I'm half tempted to call and request the west wing, but I also don't want to be too picky since I've already scored an amazing deal thanks to friends. Love the west wing though! So close to the boat. 



Disxuni said:


> As for me, I still have the 6s and I'm happy with that. 3 years, will be 4 in May. Longest I've been able to keep a phone functioning. *knocks on wood* I just wish the battery was better.


My work phone is still a 6. I battled that battery out of box. Last year I heard of a promo and went and got my battery replaced for super cheap. It' still under $100 if I remember correctly. Best decision I have ever made. My phone now stays charged FOR DAYS in the off season. When I'm on it all day during busy season it usually lasts all day. I did mine at best buy. Made an appointment and went back in a few hours. Better than new! 
Make sure you back up your phone right before you take it in JUST in case and then turn off "find my iphone". They'll walk you through all of it when you get there if you haven't already. Just make sure you know your itunes id. 
I hope you do this and find the love for your phone again!

I upgraded my personal one to an 8 when I made my 6 my work phone. (shreeeek I was still using a 5 for my work phone. it was so DUMB and would hang up on people!) I honestly prefer my 6. It's so much lighter because it has a metal back instead of class. I also reallllly miss my headphone jack. Call me old school, but i'm only 29 and still love my corded head phones. 

@bobbie68 Nice to meet you as well! I'm not sure what part of Florida you are thinking about moving to, but I've lived down here my entire life and have come face to face with a cat 5. I would still recommend people to move here. It's hot, it rains, there are moquitos... but I've never shoved snow and when the power goes out we don't freeze. We fire up the grill and have a party. Pn and our winter blues only happen a week at a time before it's warm enough for shorts again! Hope to see you in FL soon! Let us know if we can help you with any "newbie" florida info  I've lived in Punta Gorda, Tallahassee, and Port St Joe so far. Just moved to Green Cove springs outside of Jax. Only part I haven't lived in is south central florida I guess. It's all wonderful. Okay.. maybe not all, mostly wonderful though! 


Off to start putting lights on my tree. We've had it over a week now and still no lights..... guess it's time.


----------



## macraven

TinyD, that was Kevin/pc.

I saw him maybe twice on the sans in the past 2 years.

So they are no longer living in alabama? Peninsula area?

He was an night owl also.


its 2:20 now so i guess im an night owl like you are tonight.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, the early bird is reporting in, and still has the light on.  Dark and ooh, windshield wipers on, snow shower.  Um, that's not the kind of shower I was wanting this morning.  Quick enough commute, and drat, the new building is having issues, and ack, waited for the doors to open. They have been broken intermittenly.  And yeah, many of us are early birds.  So grumpy people standing outside in the blowing snow.  Will be nice when they make it right for all, no matter when arriving.  

And yeah, sweater on, tea is on the second cup, and will be refilled many a time before the day is done.  Seems my idea of a normal indoor temp is not what I get.  Highly thinking of getting one of those personal heaters, that blows hot air at ya.  Something to look for this week-end, when we take a break from all the baking.  

Yeah, I haven't seen PC post lately, and he fell off the radar for quite awhile now.  Quite a few have been lost for some time now, but was nice to see Bobbie come back, and enjoyed hearing how life has been for her, and her family.

Ooh, and so many are enjoying the parks this week.  But in case Keisha pops in here, yes, Hump Day is here.  The day of the week, that Wednesay says, get over this middle hump of a day, and well, you are half way to Friday, and the week-end.  YAY!

 yes camel, so glad it is a Wednesday. So, 

Good Morning!


----------



## macraven

Good morning homies
And happy Wednesday!

halfway to the weekend now

We got lucky last night as our local Taco Bell had their special of rolled fried chicken tacos
Woot...

Hope all homies staying warm, especially our friends in Florida now!


oh and Lynne at work....
You would think a new building would have better temperature control
The gal is gonna float away with all that tea she is drinking


----------



## Disxuni

Another potential Floridian @bobbie68. Haven't seen in awhile. Hope things get to slow down a little soon so you can stop to smell the roses every once in awhile. At this point, I stay for the fact it's near the parks and I have friends here. If it weren't for that I'd probably be somewhere else as I prefer cooler weather. I heard San Francisco is constantly cool all around. Other than it being insanely hot, which you don't seem to mind, it's pretty good here, except the hurricane drama.

Thanks for the tip @tinydancer09 about the phone. We should definitely be able to meet sometime in the parks, especially if you plan to eventually come frequently in the future. I haven't caught a sunrise at the parks either, except on the way there perhaps.

Perhaps I'll try those one day @macraven. I typically just stick to bean burritos and nachos and cheese. I'm basic like that.

Also, it's humpity hump day like @Lynne G said! Half way through the week.

This weekend going to be off to Port Canaveral again, but this time to see one of my good friends getting hitched on a cruise ship before having to jumping off before it takes off, then it's driving back home. My other friend who will be MOH will be exhausted that day. She says she has to get up to get ready starting at 3, or 4 in the AM. Whew. However, for me, I'll probably secretly be awake around then anyway even though I don't have to show til later.

I hope everyone stays cozy today.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all! More pics 

Oh wondrous night participant, love that show at SW

Coral reef & surprisingly good seafood pot. Neil Patrick was on point for CP.

 living with land overlay very festive

cant go wrong with miller’s ale house!

mr keisha’s wild ride in MK. Another great holiday overlay!  That damp Orlando cold resulted in in leaving before last parade at mvmcp but got ‘er all done and not too crowded


----------



## Disxuni

Ooo, nice pictures, @keishashadow! Look at those eats and dolphins! I had no idea Living with the Land had a Christmas overlay. That is news to me. I bet it was probably packed to see NPH. Looks like a good time.


----------



## Squirlz

@tinydancer09 no, we rode it in September the first time.  It said 60 minute wait then and we were on in 3 twice.


----------



## tinydancer09

macraven said:


> TinyD, that was Kevin/pc.
> I saw him maybe twice on the sans in the past 2 years.
> So they are no longer living in alabama? Peninsula area?
> He was an night owl also.
> its 2:20 now so i guess im an night owl like you are tonight.


He had moved to Dothan from Panama City last I heard from him. Never heard from him again. I think he and I both disappeared around the same time. Even if he's still in Dothan I assume he's glad he's not in PC or PCB! Dothan didn't get much from Michael.




Squirlz said:


> @tinydancer09 no, we rode it in September the first time.  It said 60 minute wait then and we were on in 3 twice.


Huh.  You must be a lucky clover then!


----------



## Charade67

Greetings everyone. Unusually busy and stressful days at work. Today I discovered that we have been billing the wrong insurance company for a client ALL YEAR LONG. The client neglected to tell us that his insurance changed in January and his therapist (who I rarely ever see) did not ask for his card back in January.  We still should have caught it when the insurance company rejected the claims.  The person who handles accounts receivable was just entering "patient responsibility" into his record completely ignoring the note on the statement that the claim date was after the insurance was terminated. Grrr!!!! Maybe this will finally convince my boss to let me handle AR instead of her husband. 

On a lighter note, my online Christmas orders are starting to trickle in. The first package to arrive was the stuff I bought for Caspian. He's getting a couple of new scratchers and some catnip toys. 



Squirlz said:


> We arrived to RPR yesterday afternoon, saw @schumigirl and Tom as soon as we passed by the Club lounge. Had a great 1st day in IOA. Hagrids was showing a 1 hour wait so we went in optimistically. It took about 50 minutes. We saw a squirrel.


Cure squirrel. I'm looking forward to riding Hagrid's wh I make it back. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, little one also goes back on the 12th of January, and last finals are on December 17th.


B seems to have a really long winter break. I'm wondering what other schools are like. 



Sue M said:


> Driving home a car was going down the Main Street with no lights on, and it’s a dark rainy night. Ugh. How do people not know? A dark dashboard would be the first clue.


They know, they just don't care.  We have about a 10 minute drive to church. It was raining on Sunday and we counted over 30 cars with no lights on. 



Disxuni said:


> I think I am quickly getting used to the parks already. After three weekends in a row of going once a week, as of today I woke up with my feet hurting a little, but my legs didn't feel sore, or stiff at all. Which was a surprise, especially since the first two times I stuck with one park, not going back and forth like I did yesterday. However, I might not be so lucky next time as I do not think I'll be going next week, so that might throw off my progress.


This sounds like a good exercise program. A friends mom used to walk Animal Kingdom almost every day for exercise. She was there so often that most of the cast members knew her by name. 



macraven said:


> Anyone want to send me their kid for a week so I can learn how to really use the new iPhone?
> I swear this is the last time I upgrade to a new phone


 B could probably help you. I might be able to help you. I have the XS Max.




Lynne G said:


> I'd send ya little one, if I could Mac. She went from a 7 to an Xs, without issue. I still am not used to her not having a home button.


You'd be surprised at how easily you get used to not having the home button. There is a way to create on on the screen. My boss did it to her phone, but I find it to be annoying. 



schumigirl said:


> Jake‘s menu has changed.......not really a fan, but few old favourites are still there......



Please tell me they still have the flatbread. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm going to have to start my baking soon. Instead of giving gifts to friends, I m make trays of baked goods for many people and work colleagues. I send a big tray to the hubby's work as well, and bring one to my work here.


Oooh, you are a nice friend and employee. I send cookies to my office too, but I don't bake them myself. 



bobbie68 said:


> Liv is finishing up her first semester on line this week. She managed to get all A's and is doing well with it


Hi Bobbi. Good to hear from you. Congrats to Liv on her grades. 



keishashadow said:


> Hey all! More pics
> 
> Oh wondrous night participant, love that show at SW
> 
> Coral reef & surprisingly good seafood pot. Neil Patrick was on point for CP.
> 
> living with land overlay very festive
> 
> cant go wrong with miller’s ale house!
> 
> mr keisha’s wild ride in MK. Another great holiday overlay!  That damp Orlando cold resulted in in leaving before last parade at mvmcp but got ‘er all done and not too crowded
> 
> View attachment 456537View attachment 456538View attachment 456539View attachment 456540View attachment 456541View attachment 456542


Now I really want to go back to Disney for Christmas. One of my Facebook friends posted pictures the other day. I was surprised by how cold it looked there. 


I need to get back to doing some cleaning. Dh has invited his graduate students over for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne, my office was always cold in winter and hot in warmer months. We all had space heaters!  And small USB desk fans.

Charade never a dull moment in your office!  I just did an Amazon order for oldest daughter. New wallet and shoe laces that have magnetic closure. They will be in her stocking (laces). Didn’t think of looking for dog toys.

Keishashadow nice pics. My friend is also at wdw now and sent me pics of Living the Land. She says there’s even more decorations than when we were there 2 yrs ago. 
We enjoyed Coral Reef. Food was good and we had a table in front of the tank by where the turtle liked to hang out. Only problem was a family who were sitting away from the tank kept letting their kids go to the tank next to our table and all evening they were running back and forth. It got annoying. 

This morning did my volunteer morning at the church bagging bread for the food bank. Then met up with a work friend. She retired 6 mos before me!  As we were leaving Starbucks on the other side of the strip mall there were fire trucks and ambulance. Apparently someone drove up onto the sidewalk and hit the store.  After leaving my friend I walked over to check out a new store called The Refillery. It’s a great idea. They carry dish soaps, hand, laundry soaps.  Cleaners, hair products, Deo, etc. You can either buy their products in a bottle then refill or just bring your own bottles. And their products don’t contain the bad chemicals like phosphate etc. Sounded good. When my dawn dish soap runs out I think I’ll bring bottle and try theirs.  I bought the baby shampoo for my good friends daughter who has an 8mo old. I’ll add it to my Christmas gift for the baby. My daughter went to school with her from pre school on.

Picked up dog food on the way home.

The day started out with the usual drizzle and grey skies. By afternoon the sun made a partial appearance.  Hopefully we’ll see the sun for a day or two.


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> Charade never a dull moment in your office! I just did an Amazon order for oldest daughter. New wallet and shoe laces that have magnetic closure. They will be in her stocking (laces). Didn’t think of looking for dog toys.


I ordered from Chewy.com. Caspian is already sniffing around the box like he knows it's for him.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh those hot pepper flakes I mixed with the chicken and green peppers made my nose run.  Perfectly hot, rounded out with some chicken gravy and mashed.  Had to use up the milk, and potatoes that had been sitting. 

Rainy night. Was going to go out, but decided to do my errands on the way home tomorrow.

Yay, Charade getting gifts in. Yep, we are baking this weekend, will be gifts to offices, family and friends. We only keep a small bag for us to snack on. I won’t bake the rest of the season. We do some candy making and chocolate covered pretzels too. Thinking I will do fudge this year too. My dad used to make a great peanut butter fudge, so thinking of trying the recipe he had, and of course chocolate.

Just chilling with a blanket on. 

Nice you helped with the food bank, Sue. Yeah, in the news yesterday, a car hit the guardrail, went airborne, and landed in the second floor of a house. And yep, my haircut place had a car crash into the front of it, a couple of years ago. Thankfully, no one was hurt in either crash. Too fast drivers.

Have a nice night, all, and enjoy seeing the pictures from Keisha. Looks like fun and good food. Never ate at the Coral Reef. Seems the hit or miss reviews, and menu never appealed to us. Not sure when, if ever kids want to do Disney over the holidays. We will be cruising this coming year, and the year after that. I do enjoy all the Christmas  decor in all the parks. And yep, enjoy all the overlays, holiday food items, and special shows.

ooh Charade, I always hear the Chewy commercials, when watching the tube. No need to use them, now.

Ah, time to go to a different room.  Too much yapping from older one and his online friends and their shooting games.  Older one is so happy with the larger tv.

Leaving the light on.


----------



## Lynne G

Light still on, for those early birds.  Seems the rain last night, with the temps below freezing in the overnight, my car was a popsicle this morning.  Yeah, scrape that ice off the car windows, after ooh, tug to open the car door.  But clear and windy outside, wind chills in the 20's as I commuted.  Hey, at least the flag is waving nicely in the wind, and I was in my high level heat seat, and 70 degree inside temps.  Knew better, and long sleeve blouse, and matching sweater already on.  thankfully, just a bit cool inside, with my hands and face feeling the coolest.  Wore a hat, as that wind was biting already.  

So, with this cooler weather, drink up today, as it's a Thirsty Thursday.  
 And that goes to all the homies. Then there's Mac, and Patty:   Ha Ha.  

Then there's those of us, who say, 

  Like Schumi ? 


So, enjoy this Thursday, and yay, that means tomorrow is a Friday.  And, after having a four day week-end last week-end, well, certainly, I need a 3 day one.  Gotta have a day to get the missing baking supplies, and start the baking or candy on Friday.  And woot!  Little one wants to help, and older one said he'd do some baking too.  Hello bakers!  Yep, that will be us.  

Okay, time for tea.  And ooh. lovely, a piece of lemon pound cake still left from yesterday's random food items that were brought in to share by a coworker. Perfect with a cup of tea.  

Good Morning homies!  Sun out today.  And yes, it will not make it warm.  And yes, I did bring my sunglasses.


----------



## macraven

Good morning homies!


Love the cat pictures


----------



## Disxuni

@Charade67 If I actually lived in Orlando I probably would do something along the lines of that. It would definitely be a more entertaining way to walk a few miles.

I do not have anything to celebrate Thirsty Thursday so I guess I'll be having water. I think I haven't drank since the cruise... But do not quote me on that.  I think that's true, but if I had one glass in between then and now I wouldn't remember. I drink so rarely.

I hope everyone has a good day! The holidays keep getting closer! Those of you up north keep trying to stay warm. Those in the parks hope you're covered a little bit. The high is 69, or 70 there I think so t-shirt weather for me, but not for some Floridians. It was_ cool_ this morning when I took out the trash though.


----------



## schumigirl

Warming up beautifully here.....


----------



## schumigirl

Posted before I meant to......

it is gorgeous today, sun is already hot and it is just so beautiful here. No jacket and shorts back on.......there is a little breeze which would have been so welcome in September.

Holiday stuff is beautiful........

Hope all are good


----------



## bobbie68

Hello everyone, quick stop in!!  it's colder here then I would like. The snow should be out of our forecast for awhile, I hope.

It has been a busy week making appointments, December and June seem to be when they are all scheduled.

Thank you Mac, Lynne, Charade, Sue,  Disxuni and Charade it was nice to feel welcomed home.

The teens are off for the next four days, which never happens. We are going to look to spend some time with them. I would like to start putting up the tree. Now that we have an artificial one it is a little easier and I leave the bottom cat friendly from ornamnets. 

The teens friends will sleep  over tomorrow night since we are leaving early Saturday morning for NJ. It makes it easy. 

Not sure what dinner is tonight.

Off  to get teens and phone calls. Have a great day!!


----------



## macraven

Sans made the DisDaily again today

waiting to pick up my food
Chinese dinner for me


----------



## Charade67

Quick fly by from me. I'm taking a short break from frantically cleaning. Dh has invited his graduate students over for dinner tonight. I didn't get much sleep last night, so I am exhausted. Now I have to be  peopley (the iPad doesn't like that word) for a few hours. I need a nap.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Doing a quick stop in

Things are busy but not busy here.  I'm on day 2 of shredding paper at the day job.  I'm trying to stretch it out as much as I can.  I have a feeling it will be a slow month here...so I will need to find things to keep me busy.  But I'll take the slow...as our busy days...can be very hectic.  

Weather is back to cold again.  It could be colder...so I will be happy with what we have now.  I just hate bundling up to go from building to vehicle and then vehicle to building lol.  I don't do much more than that Oh well...it's winter...gotta stop complaining.  

Hoping to start xmas shopping this weekend.  I need some ideas for the youngest ds.  He never gives us many ideas...and rarely asks for things.  The other 2 kiddos...well their lists are always miles long lol.  I'm looking forward to just being here for xmas, and not have to travel anywhere this year.  We have some family coming to visit, so it won't be a quiet xmas...but at least no long trips in the truck to get to our destination.  

I wonder if we will get our tree up this weekend.  We usually get a real tree...I hope that we don't run out of time.  Lots to do this weekend.  Working the second job Saturday, xmas party saturday night, maybe some shopping sunday...the dh is playing Santa at his works children's party.  So that will take a chunk of time out of our day on Sunday.  So decorating will have to happen Sunday night.  But...I did get my car - Izzy turned into a reindeer!!!!  I finally was able to find these at a store...so I snapped them up...and I giggle now each time I'm driving her around the city lol.  My kids are like Oh MY DOG mom...seriously  I love it!!!!!  

Have a great evening everyone!!!!  Maybe I'll pop into after my shift at the second job tonight.


----------



## buckeev

Howdy SAN'rs! 
MIA here too much...sorry...crazy bizzie! We're in the home stretch now for the Orlando trip...So gotta keep truckin' along here!
Hope y'all are all doing OK!


----------



## schumigirl

Good to see you buckeev......safe travels!



Kyle finally made it on Hagrid’s today........we arrived as they had a brief delay, so we joined the fairly short line waiting and they let us in around 2pm and we were out by 2.30.......he loved it!! It is an amazing ride.....

Weather was glorious today........so hot this afternoon, but lovely...saw the rocket launch from IOA so we plan to do KSC tomorrow.......early rise for breakfast!

Visited Celebration tonight to see the snow falling .....very beautiful.


----------



## macraven

Schumi, tomorrow will be a fantastic day for all of you...KSC
Woot!!

Better to have the heat than the cold
(Or it is for me)
Hope temps tomorrow are decent for you

pumpkin
You have been busy!
Hope you can get your tree up this weekend
It will seem more like Christmas when you have those decorations up 
The light will be on here when your second shift is over 
I’ll check back here later tonight to see if you are here

Buckeev
Always such a delight to see you here!
I think about you and when I don't see you in the sans, know you are busy
We do miss you when that happens 

Take care and have a great vacation in Orlando!

To all the other homies, check in when you can

I miss all my kids here when I don't see them around ..


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Doing a quick stop in 

Work was a little busier tonight, seems the Christmas shoppers are finally out shopping.  So it made the night go by fast, which is good. 

Hubby was out curling tonight and finished around the same time I was done ..so we grabbed a quick bite together before heading home.  It was a cute little bistro with yummy sandwiches. 

Found out today, a co-worker at the second job, her husband is pretty sick and was flown out to the big city to the hospital out there.  We were going to do a gift exchange,but now all the money we would have spent on those gifts, we are giving to her to help cover some of the costs for her to go with him, and the loss of their wages.  The DH and I always pick one family a year ( out of people we work with ) that we know are having a hard time, and give them a hand up for the holidays.  So I was able to give our hand up to her.  When I came with my donation to give to our manger ( who is collecting all the money ) she was shocked and didn't think people did that any more.  I know this lady will out the money to good use . I'm just glad we found the family to help this year. 

Well, I think the blankets and pillows are calling my name.  Hopefully I'll stop in tomorrow. 

I forgot to add the picture of my Izzy all dressed up for Christmas.  It just makes me giggle to see her all dressed up


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin you are doing a real good thing by giving all the  money to the  couple who has the needs

a good heart you have!
I’m sure it makes you feel good In helping others that are not able to do this on their own

you are so kind to do this to help another  family, God will bless you for this
So you need anyone to join you or more help or do you have it all covered?

if you are short for giving, talk to me by private message

I would be glad to help
the family you selected out

I will send you a pm

This is what Christmas is all about

For the day we will just count our blessings and prefer to help someone
Pm Me on what I can do to help you for this family

you have a gold heart
I enjoy Christmas and would like to spread hope and joy to someone that needs it

this is what Christmas is about
Sharing love


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

Woke up far to early so decided to stop in and chat. Then will try to go back to sleep again.

Been busy with things around here. Christmas shopping almost done and a trip planned to go up to visit family near Chicago In a week. I need to figure out some dates for Universal in May and September. I always look forward to my visits to my happy place. Grandson said he was looking forward to a vacation there in May. So will look at calendar and try to come up with some dates that work.

Going to spend day with granddaughter today. Shopping and visiting. She is graduating with her MBA Saturday. We are so proud of her.

Mac hope you got your new IPhone figured out. We do enjoy our Apple  products around here.

Great to hear from you tinyd  . Congratulations on your upcoming anniversary. Glad to hear you got everything sorted at PBH. The lovely folks at Universal have a way of making stays there very special.

Bobbie68 hope your weather gets better sending lots of mummy dust for Liv. Sound like she and Charlie are doing great school. Hope you all had a great time at Six Flags.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> The DH and I always pick one family a year ( out of people we work with ) that we know are having a hard time, and give them a hand up for the holidays. So I was able to give our hand up to her. When I came with my donation to give to our manger ( who is collecting all the money ) she was shocked and didn't think people did that any more. I know this lady will out the money to good use . I'm just glad we found the family to help this year.



Pumpkin what a wonderful gift you all are giving your friend in need.

Great pics of your vacation Keisha looks you and Mr Keisha are having a great time. Love the pic with you and the abominable snowman.

Schumi glad to hear you and the family are having a wonderful vacation. Have a great time KSC.

Christmas is in the air. Have to admit not a fan of cold weather, but do enjoy this wonderful cheerful time of year.

Sending Christmas cheer and happiness to all the Sans family.


----------



## macraven

Beautiful pictures
Really sets the mood for the special
holiday Robbie !

you will have a grand time with your family!

it’s only just after 4 now and might be back in bed now

some nights I sit up and think
Now I’m thinking I should try to sleep a bit as my cats will be up by 6:30 for food

I should teach them what a can opener is....

hope all the homies are still sawing logs

Soon it will be good morning time


----------



## Lynne G

Nothing like a day off, and I was up by 5am. Good thing a hot shower felt so good.  That wind was whipping through the house last night.  Very bad hair day it was yesterday.  

Pumpkin, so nice to help others during this holiday time. And ha ha, enjoy seeing the cars decorated.

Buckeev has a countdown!  Woot!

Keisha totally enjoying those pictures.

Schumi how nice to be enjoying time with Kyle, riding Hagrids, and have fun in the Cape today.  Glad to hear the weather is back to being warm.  

Robo, so nice to hear of your family and their trips and visits. Enjoy shopping with your GD today, and very right to be proud of her MBA degree. Yep, always good to plan trips to the Dark Side. Happy place indeed.

So, light still on, it is at least an hour or so before sunrise.

While older one is at school, I will be doing some bill paying and picking up purchases I had ordered, that, yay, came in.  Three stores to visit.  And yay, one I can drive up to, and quick, worker coming out to hand package in my car window. So convenient.

Well, I am on my second cup of tea. House feels a bit cool, so under a blanket.

Have one totally terrific Friday!

And how fitting, it is 


Will be checking out lists, getting the missing ingredients, and hey, our great baking weekend is here.

Mmuch better than the food of December 6, 
Gazpacho.



Not a big fan of that Southern dish.


----------



## macraven

Lynne
You are the busiest person I know !

You shop, cook, work, clean, and keep the same wake up schedule daily
Even on weekends or a day off work
Sleeping in us foreign to you

and it’s your day off work and still on a work schedule

don’t you ever get tired?


----------



## Disxuni

Dropping by quickly to say good morning and happy Friday! It’s nice to see a lot more updates. A lot of givers this holiday season I see. Just dropping in since currently out and about helping my father since his car went out so had to call out work. Have a good day, everyone. Peace, homies!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I was going to come back and post last night, but after the students left I helped dh clean up and then sat down in my recliner and was asleep in minutes. I think we had about 13 or 14 students come over last night. Dh cooked spaghetti. He told them that they could bring something if they wanted, but it was not necessary. Most brought a dessert. We had so much food. One student, who is from India, brought samosas. I had never eaten a samosa before. Yum!
Another one of his students is from China and was experiencing her very first American Christmas. She was fascinated by all of the houses that had lights outside and loved  our Christmas tree. I saw her taking pictures of our tree and even some specific ornaments. She also fell in love with Caspian and played with him all night. She took pictures of him too. One of the other students said that she missed her pests back home. 



Lynne G said:


> Yay, Charade getting gifts in. Yep, we are baking this weekend, will be gifts to offices, family and friends. We only keep a small bag for us to snack on. I won’t bake the rest of the season. We do some candy making and chocolate covered pretzels too. Thinking I will do fudge this year too. My dad used to make a great peanut butter fudge, so thinking of trying the recipe he had, and of course chocolate.


 Ooh, I'm coming to your house next week. 



schumigirl said:


> Holiday stuff is beautiful........


 Thanks for the pictures. 



bobbie68 said:


> I would like to start putting up the tree. Now that we have an artificial one it is a little easier and I leave the bottom cat friendly from ornamnets.


 Surprisingly, our cat has left our tree alone so far. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Hoping to start xmas shopping this weekend. I need some ideas for the youngest ds.


 I have had the same problem with B. She has only asked for 2 things.  She's getting some things I think she needs. 



buckeev said:


> Howdy SAN'rs!
> MIA here too much...sorry...crazy bizzie! We're in the home stretch now for the Orlando trip...So gotta keep truckin' along here!
> Hope y'all are all doing OK!


 Have a great trip. 



schumigirl said:


> we plan to do KSC tomorrow.


I haven't been there since B was about 2 years old. I really should take her there the next time we go to FL. 



Robo56 said:


> Going to spend day with granddaughter today. Shopping and visiting. She is graduating with her MBA Saturday. We are so proud of her.


 Congratulations to her. 


Don't know what I am going to do the rest of the day. The house is clean. I guess I will wrap some of the gifts that are starting to arrive.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Posted before I meant to......
> 
> it is gorgeous today, sun is already hot and it is just so beautiful here. No jacket and shorts back on.......there is a little breeze which would have been so welcome in September.
> 
> Holiday stuff is beautiful........
> 
> Hope all are good


I wore a sweat shirt over tshirt and long pants all day lol. Long one that started pre rope drop at mgm. Got 138th boarding g group for RotR. At 9:40 pm were told no bueno.  Wound up with a FP for the ride that we just used.  Two complimentary one day PHs for our inconvenience a very nice & automatic gesture woot. Will use for family in future 

loved the ride. Totally blown away


----------



## Pumpkin1172

doing a quick stop in again!!!  


I'm trying to stay busy and shred, watching youtube videos and look at warm beach destinations I'm toasty warm with the heater under my desk making it feel glorious!!!!  The sun is shinning bright ( which usually means cold ) and it was chilly when i ran out at lunch.  

I made the mistake of showing my boys the video of the Rise of the Resistance  Oh boy....now I have a feeling we might be heading to Disney and Universal in 2021.  We discussed as a family that we thought this would be a good grad gift for our youndest ds for his graduation.  He has definitely earned it.  So I better get planning and saving now lol.  

Schumi and Keisha...I'm green with envy...I wish I could fit in your pocket and ride along with you!!!!  Enjoy all the magic all the parks offer.

Charade...your party sounds like it was a hit!  This is probably the only time of the year I eat desserts!  I'm a carb girl and will sniff out a bag of chips at 500 feet 

Lynne...I'm tired just reading what you did!!!  I hope you get to enjoy another cup of tea!!!  I'll join you with an earl grey one!

Bobbie...I'm glad your back!!!!  I forgot to post that earlier.  Moving is never easy and sooo much work.  I haven't moved in 20 years...thank goodness.  But we have helped others move, the dd move a few times...and I'm sure we will be helping our ds move in the near future.  I can't wait to hear more from you.

Robo...You sounds busy.  And planning more trips...YAY!!!!!  

Well...I should probably eat a little something now.  Picked up an extra shift tonight, to help out the friend who with her sick hubby.  

Have a great evening everyone!!!!


----------



## Squirlz

We got to do the Mummy Production Tour yesterday and we also stuck around to see the Macy's Parade and the Cinematic Celebration.  It' like we are night owls now!  So different from our usual routine.


----------



## schumigirl

Like so many, quick drive by again today.......

Had an amazing day at KSC yesterday........it was a little busier than last year, few school trips there, but they spread out quickly.

So impressed with that place, can’t quite put into words. We arrived there at 9am and left at 5.30. Never spent so long in one place before here in Florida. And that was with no add ons.......just the basics.

Weather is so beautiful........I do love this time of year in Florida......we are loving our time here again...met a family we met two years ago in the Club lounge too, they remembered us immediately and it is so lovely to see them again, they are from Australia and it’s always a lot of fun chatting to them every day. 

No idea yet what we’re doing today. But it’s to be warm and sunny......can’t ask for more.........

Have a great Saturday..........


----------



## Lynne G

And it is a Saturday.  Yay!

Oven is on, and the smell of chocolate chip cookies is in the air. Time for another batch.

Later homies.  And a cup of coffee for me.  Yep, Dsis is not a tea drinker, so coffee it is.  And good thing too, while a pretty sunrise greeted us, oh 30 degrees out, so yeah, a bit cooler.

Double Woot! Mummy fun for Squirlz, and outer space impressive visit for Schumi.  Great the weather has been perfect for the visits from those in FLA.

Mac, I enjoy being busy, and have been an early bird most of my life.  I have had that wake up time for almost 30 years for work, so my head just says, wake up most of the time right around the time the alarm goes off, even when I am not working that day.  Difference is, on a not work day, I am not moving as fast.  And sometimes, when on vacation, or when I am exhausted, or not feeling well, I have been known to wake up after 10 am.

Ack, oven timer says cookies are done. 

Have that super sized wonderful Saturday homies.


----------



## macraven

Off to do a few errands 
Cats woke me up at feeding time

They need to be retrained as 6:15-30 is too early to eat food when they live with an night owl like me

This is supposed to be Mr Mac’s morning job

A delight to hear from Schumi this morning
So nice all 3 are together for this vacation 
Our kids may grow up but it is always special to spend trip time with them in their adult stage

A hey to Lynne for being our official early bird
Always the first to rise here and greets us to start our day

Homies, enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Charade67

It's been a mostly lazy Saturday today. Dh is watching college football, and I'm reading a book. I did spend a couple of hours today trying to track a missing package. I had ordered a Vera Bradley ID holder from the Shop Disney site for B for Christmas. I got an email with a UPS tracking number that stated it had been shipped from Baltimore, MD on 11/29. There was no estimated delivery date, and no tracking updates since. I called UPS, but couldn't get any more than "It's in transit." I called Shop Disney and the CM I talked to was wonderful. She called UPS and was on hold for a while, so she offered to call me back as soon as she spoke to someone. When she called back she said that they had decided that the package must have been lost in transit. She said that they would ship out a new one, give me 2 day shipping, and credit me back for the shipping charge I had previously paid. Great customer service for something that wasn't even Disney's fault. 

Hope everyone is having a good Saturday. I'm going to get back to my book.


----------



## Lynne G

That was great service, and nice for you,  Charade.  Hope B likes the present.  

Taking a rest.  Making up dough that can stay for hours in the frig.

Way too many chocolate pretzels, three kinds of fudge, muffins and bread, after lots of chocolate chip and sugar cookies.

Ah, great day so far.


----------



## Squirlz

schumigirl said:


> Weather is so beautiful........I do love this time of year in Florida......we are loving our time here again...met a family we met two years ago in the Club lounge too, they remembered us immediately and it is so lovely to see them again, they are from Australia and it’s always a lot of fun chatting to them every day.



We talked to them today too!  They remembered us from 2 years ago.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Broccoli Beef for dinner!!!

Crab Rangoons also!!!!!!!!!!!

Putting together another trip back to HRH!!!

Wife helped with a friend’s fundraiser!!!

She bought some pies also!!!

Cherry pie and ice cream for us tonight!!!

To all that are enjoying stays at our home away from our homes, wish we were there to enjoy the fun also and continue to have fun!!!


----------



## Sue M

Robo congrats to your Gdaughter!  I’m not sure when my next Universal trip will be. I have 10 days early Aug booked for WDW, and watching Universal to maybe add 5 days pre WDW but so far the 3 deluxe hotels are sky high, double what we’ve previously paid.

Pumpkin how sad about your friends DH, that’s so nice the office is pooling together for Christmas to help them out.  Are you in Edmonton or Alberta?  I forget  
Yes, I watched Rise of Resistance too, looks great. I can’t wait for Aug WDW trip. Unless I squeak in a DL trip before then!   

Charade I love samosas!  At my last school our caretaker used to buy bags of them and use the home ec ovens to heat them up and bring platters of them into the office for all the staff, once or twice a year. Lucky I worked in the office and we got first dibs lol. The staff descends on them like locust swarms!  Lol.   
I picked up a Vera ID holder a few years ago in WDW, very handy. I love mine, I’m sure B will love it.

Lynne’s coming over to the dark side, coffee!  I have to have my 1 cup of coffee first thing, then rest of the day I switch over to tea.  Sounds like you got lots of baking done!  I should think about doing some!  I usually do some Spritz cookies and my fav, shortbread. 

squirlz I had no idea there were Mummy tours!  Fun!

Keishashadow I read today that some got a 1 day PH because they couldn’t ride and were turned away, nice comp!  And a FP!  Yay. I am looking forward to riding in August!  WDW trip planned. Staying at CBR. I heard Skyliner was a game changer. My friend is at Pop right now and loving the Skyliner.

Schumi nice you got to see a launch from the park. Every time I go down to Florida I tell myself to look at the KSC schedule for launches while I’m down, but never do. I’ve heard you can see them from the beach in Ft Lauderdale too, so I’m going to try to look up if anything is launching during my January stay in Deerfield Beach.

Buckeev yay for upcoming trip!

Disxumi enjoy your day with Dad!

Yesterday I tried to do some shopping but probably shouldn’t have. I’ve had a headache going on 3 days which makes it difficult to concentrate. I probably bought people stuff that I already had done. Ugh. I have to bring all the stuff downstairs into the workroom to sort thru and wrap. 

Our dinner out tonight with a friend and my brother in law was canceled, or should I say postponed. Brother-in-law phoned DH to say he’s sick with the flu. 

Tomorrow after church going to a craft fair at the community centre. The daughters are getting together to make Christmas presents for the males in the family. Hope my headache is gone by then. I’m looking for some stocking stuffers for the girls.

Tuesday night going for dinner with friends then to the Vancouver Symphony Christmas concert. It’s been a tradition for us for years. It’s very good. 
Christopher Gaze is the host/narrator. He’s a well known Shakespearean actor here and has a marvellous voice and a killer sense of humour.

Watching Christmas movies snuggled up on the sofa under my soft throw. Going to get my pjs on and a hot cup of tea in hopes of getting rid of the headache. It’s quite pleasant here with the tree lit up and the fireplace on. 
Tomorrow the mr is putting up the outside lights and door wreath.


----------



## Sue M

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Broccoli Beef for dinner!!!
> 
> Crab Rangoons also!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Putting together another trip back to HRH!!!
> 
> Wife helped with a friend’s fundraiser!!!
> 
> She bought some pies also!!!
> 
> Cherry pie and ice cream for us tonight!!!
> 
> To all that are enjoying stays at our home away from our homes, wish we were there to enjoy the fun also and continue to have fun!!!


Yum!  Sounds like a delicious dinner. Cherry pie is one of my husband’s fav.  And I love crab!  We ordered out tonight lol. Our dinner plans out fell thru at the last minute and hadn’t taken anything out from the freezer.


----------



## Lynne G

Pizza was our go to dinner last night.  

Smell of oatmeal raisin in the air.


----------



## macraven

Lynne, you work a full week this week?
Then have scattered days off until your cruise?

I went to Jersey Mike to get a sub last night and left my free second coupon at home
Dang.

Good Sunday morning homies!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Lynne, you work a full week this week?
> Then have scattered days off until your cruise?
> 
> Good Sunday morning homies!!


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


>



you are too quick
You missed where I came back to edit 

a girl never should forget her coupons especially at the prices Jersey Mike chargers....


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Lynne, you work a full week this week?
> Then have scattered days off until your cruise?
> 
> I went to Jersey Mike to get a sub last night and left my free second coupon at home
> Dang.
> 
> Good Sunday morning homies!!



Oh I really like Jersey Mike’s!!!

Lots of great choices there, one of my faves is probably the BLT!  Lots of bacon.....yum!

I’ve forgot my coupons also know the feeling lol.


----------



## Lynne G

I never had a Jersey Mike’s hoagie.  But I do like hoagies.

Working a full week, Mac.  Then maybe a day off here or there too.  Will take off the two days after Christmas.   
Yeah, hate when I forget my coupons.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Today is another day where I don't have anything planned. Maybe I will read another book. 



Lynne G said:


> Way too many chocolate pretzels,


 I don't think that is possible. 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Cherry pie and ice cream for us tonight!!!


Yum! I love cherry pie. 



Sue M said:


> Yesterday I tried to do some shopping but probably shouldn’t have. I’ve had a headache going on 3 days which makes it difficult to concentrate


 Hope the headache is gone by now. 



macraven said:


> I went to Jersey Mike to get a sub last night and left my free second coupon at home
> Dang.





macraven said:


> a girl never should forget her coupons especially at the prices Jersey Mike chargers....


I love Jersey Mike's, but yeah, they are expensive. 

Getting ready to leave for church soon. 

I already got a new tracking number for my Disney order. It should ship tomorrow and be here by Wednesday.


----------



## Charade67

I just got home to find a fire truck, ambulance, and 2 other county fire & rescue vehicles across the street from my house. I have no idea what is going on.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> Lynne, you work a full week this week?
> Then have scattered days off until your cruise?
> 
> I went to Jersey Mike to get a sub last night and left my free second coupon at home
> Dang.
> 
> Good Sunday morning homies!!


I’ve never heard of Jersey Mikes. They aren’t here in Canada but I haven’t noticed any in Florida 



Charade67 said:


> I just got home to find a fire truck, ambulance, and 2 other county fire & rescue vehicles across the street from my house. I have no idea what is going on.


That’s unsettling!  Did you find out what happened?


Today was partly sunny!  It’s been awhile since we’ve seen the sun here. Oh well, at least we aren’t shoveling. 
After church I went with my daughter, a friend of mine and her daughter to the local craft show. I bought some cookies! They had this special German cookie that my husbands mom used to make every Christmas for the boys. So I bought 2 packages of them for dh and his brother. Good stocking stuffers.

Then I bought a small crossbody that is a cell phone holder plus a zippered compartment for cards or cash for when you’re running out and don’t want to have a purse. Will give to youngest dd. She hates carrying purses around.  They’re made by African grannies and sold by sister group here.  0.97 cents of each dollar goes back to the African grannies.

Home now after dropping oldest dd at the train. She’s going into town to meet up with her sister. They are making Christmas presents for dad and Uncle. 
So just the Mr & me home for dinner. We took out steak. I’m heading into the kitchen now to put the potatoes in the oven and make salad.


----------



## macraven

Sue, Jersey Mike is a step up from Subway sandwiches 
It costs more but has a higher quality of meats, toppings and sub rolls 

Went back to Jersey Mike’s with the coupon today and got another sub...

One difference in these chains is JM uses 6 slices of meat and Subway uses 4 slices per sandwich
And JM uses a higher quality of food


How are all the homies tonight?


----------



## Squirlz

macraven said:


> How are all the homies tonight?



Great!  Four more days in the parks.


----------



## macraven

Squirlz said:


> Great!  Four more days in the parks.


I saw that view you posted in another thread from your room.

looks awesome!


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning!

Nice that Squilz, Schumi, and Keisha are still having park fun today.  Well, whatever Schumi decides, park or outside the park fun.  Oh, and shopping.   

Stopped at Target on the way home yesterday afternoon, and it was mobbed.  Sigh, I always pick the wrong line.  Even the lady behind me complained.  Yep, it's that time of the year.  But I like this time of the year.  Many stores are beginning to be open much earlier, particularly on the week-end.  Yep, us early birds are happy to sometimes beat the crowds.

Well, it was a very dark, and very wet, still raining commute.  Periods of downpours today, so a very wet Monday.  And feels cool inside, now. Sigh, was not that quite nice temp inside the car I was enjoying.  And ooh, the car smelled like cookies.  Yep, coworkers will be enjoying home baked foods this morning:  many different kinds of cookies, muffins, small loaves of bread, with fudge, chocolate covered pretzels, and chocolate truffles to add more sweetness.

   Ah, the baking week-end is behind me now, and feet are tired and almost glad to be back to routine.  We ended up making 7 kinds of cookies, 4 kinds of muffins and breads, one kind of truffles (that we decided the work to make them, eh, not on our list for next year), and two large bags of pretzels created pretzels dipped in chocolate and rolled in finely crushed peppermint candies , finely chopped walnuts and fun sprinkles, both large (that were hard to keep on the chocolate if the chocolate was not just the right temp) and those very small beaded kind ones in holiday colors, white, green and red.  Then vanilla fudge with chopped walnuts and pieces of dried fruit, (yum, on the list for next year), chocolate (eh, unless we find another recipe for it), and cookie butter (which was so sweet, eh, not on the list next year).  Oh, and with the left over chocolate (can do only so many pretzels), were candy in mini cup cake liners, with sprinkles, and became drizzled icing for the brownies (yeah, we made those too), and dip for some of the sugar cookies.  Hungry anyone?

So, back to routine, yes it is.  And I am cold.  Why look at that, Dsis did hook me up with a small heater. 

Thus, tea with some cookies, with my bowl of cereal.  Perfect start for this Monday of a day. 

 he he, hope Charade put up her Christmas tree. Then for Patti and Mac:  

Ah, have a most happy Monday, homies.  Yep,

 







Oh, and pet a llama, it's national llama day, as well as eat a pastry, yep, so fitting! It's national pastry day, the 9th of December.


----------



## macraven

_Trees with installed katz_


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I'm up a little early today.  As I am typing this B is starting her last exam for the semester. She will come home with dh this afternoon. 

One of dh's gift arrived yesterday. He wanted a pocket multi-tool, so I ordered one from one of his favorite stores. They threw in some bonus gifts - a lens cleaning cloth, a pocket knife, and a camo baseball cap with an American flag on it. Dh doesn't wear baseball caps, but I think he will keep it just because he will be amused by it. B's Disney gift is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. 



Sue M said:


> That’s unsettling! Did you find out what happened?


 I'm still not 100% sure. I got the info third hand. My next door neighbor said that she was told that the elderly man who lives across the street has been in poor health. He recently had to put down one of his dogs, and was very upset by that. I don't know what exactly prompted the ambulance yesterday, but was told he was taken out on a stretcher. 



Sue M said:


> I’ve never heard of Jersey Mikes. They aren’t here in Canada but I haven’t noticed any in Florida


 Just out of curiosity I looked it up. There are 2 in Ontario. One in London and one in Kitchener. There are lots of locations in Florida including 2 in Coral Springs. 



Sue M said:


> Then I bought a small crossbody that is a cell phone holder plus a zippered compartment for cards or cash for when you’re running out and don’t want to have a purse. Will give to youngest dd. She hates carrying purses around. They’re made by African grannies and sold by sister group here. 0.97 cents of each dollar goes back to the African grannies.


 That sounds like something I would like. I try to carry as little as possible with me.



Lynne G said:


> he he, hope Charade put up her Christmas tree.


So far Caspian has left the tree alone.  All of your baking sounds heavenly. I need to come up with something to take to a party on Saturday,

Time to get ready for work.


----------



## Sue M

@Charade67 thanks for looking it up!  I’ll be in Deerfield Beach in January, not far from Coral Springs so will try to go there And check it out. 
Thats sad about your neighbour.


----------



## Sue M

@Lynne G wow you sure did a lot of baking!  Sounds yummy. Had to laugh at your pics, my friend has a pic of her cat peeking out of the tree!  Lucky for me, I’ve never had an cat or dog that bothered the tree. One cat just used to love sleeping under it.


----------



## Charade67

There should be one in Deerfield Beach too.


----------



## Charade67

B's Disney gift arrived today. Talk about some fast shipping. I had to chuckle at the size of the box they shipped it in. I guess they wanted to make sure it didn't get lost this time.


----------



## schumigirl

Last night here........

Had an amazing trip. Had some nice park time, ate in some lovely restaurants and even had a very special breakfast this morning in Islands Restaurant........

Haven‘t wandered far with the car except for Kennedy......but we’ve loved every second........and completed around 70 nights here this year alone. Been absolutely perfect! 

Very late check out tomorrow.......so some park time in the morning.....

Weather has been glorious, except for a couple of cooler days, but they weren’t that bad anyway. Hey....sun was shining.......going back home to some wild and wooly weather.......

Did online check in for flight tomorrow night......showing as on time which is good I guess. 

Catch up soon......


----------



## Squirlz

schumigirl said:


> Last night here........
> 
> Had an amazing trip. Had some nice park time, ate in some lovely restaurants and even had a very special breakfast this morning in Islands Restaurant........
> 
> Haven‘t wandered far with the car except for Kennedy......but we’ve loved every second........and completed around 70 nights here this year alone. Been absolutely perfect!
> 
> Very late check out tomorrow.......so some park time in the morning.....
> 
> Weather has been glorious, except for a couple of cooler days, but they weren’t that bad anyway. Hey....sun was shining.......going back home to some wild and wooly weather.......
> 
> Did online check in for flight tomorrow night......showing as on time which is good I guess.
> 
> Catch up soon......


Saw you tonight.  Maybe see you in the morning to say bye.  Either way, safe travels and lovely to see you again!


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels, Schumi.  And happy to hear you had a lovely time with your family.  Enjoy the park time before you have to arrive at the airport.

And for wild weather.  53 out this morning, with some rain later today.  Then snow tomorrow.  Yes, snow.  Sigh.  Wild and wooly, oh yeah.  Brisk wind as I walked from my car.  And roads still wet, so was good when you were the lead dog.  If not, windshield wipe needed at times. Dirty cars, with all that ick wet spraying from the road.  

Good Morning, all!  Hello Tuesday.  Yes, Taco Tuesday is here.  The day when Mac tends to do a Taco Bell run.  





Off to have some tea.  Have a terrific Tuesday, and hope all are doing well.  Sending mummy dust and good thoughts to all the homies, family or friend, that needs some.  Take care, eat a taco or two, and hey, the week is marching to the week-end. 
Closer to Christmas, ya know.


----------



## macraven

Schumi safe travels home !

I’m sure you had an awesome vacation with your son and will have many smiling pictures of your boys to share with us

no snow here but a drizzle of rain this morning

it should clear up soon and be sunshine here

you bet Lynne..... Taco Bell is calling my name today!


----------



## Sue M

Safe travels to Schumi and Tom!  Mac enjoy your Taco Bell tonight!  I’m going out for Sushi/Japanese before the Christmas concert tonight.  Haven’t been to this restaurant so not sure what I’ll order. 
Busy day for me. Have nail appt this morning, then meeting a friend for lunch Before dinner out and concert. Tis the season.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Doing a quick stop in. I did read yesterday...but got carried away and didn't get to post yesterday 

Sounds like everyone and busy gearing up with either shopping, baking, parties and all the wonderful holiday stuff!!!

We finally got the tree decorated last night.  The hubby and boys picked it out and set it up Saturday...but with our busy weekend...we didn't get it decorated until yesterday.  Now it finally feels like Christmas has started at our home.  We knocked out most of the shopping on Sunday morning, then the hubby was Santa for the children's party the company puts on.  It was soooo great to just sit back and watch him with all the little ones.  

Hoping to get started on some baking tomorrow night.  I have to pick up a couple of items tonight after work so that I can get started.  Working a short shift tonight again and I hope it goes fast.  

Well, I should get finished the last of my spreadsheets of the day.  Have a great evening everyone!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Rained the whole day.  Sigh.  

What for dinner, no taco, but tater, cheeseburger with eggs mixed in. Yep, a one skillet meal.

Yay, Sue getting pampered and Pumpkin in the Christmas mode. And woot! Mac getting a  today.

Quiet night, so fitting.


----------



## macraven

Close Lynne
Had the rolled chicken tacos and bell grande nachos for lunch

Has rained all day here but will stop soon
Warmer temps tomorrow

was watching the weather channel and oh my goodness, all that snow !

Hope Schumi has a pleasant flight tonight
Looking forward to her next trip report!

Sue, hope your sushi dinner was great
and the concert entertaining!

Pumpkin, yay.. feeling like Christmas now your tree and decorations are up


----------



## Lynne G

Why yes it is.  A snowing commute, at 34 degrees.  Thankful I have AWD, and that we are above freezing.  Yes, that time of year, when, ooh, a short sleeve day, to sigh, back to sweatshirt.  20 degrees difference, negatively, from yesterday's morning.  Bit of a breeze, so feels even colder as I walked into the building.  

And oh yes, that little heater is on.  I may turn it off soon, it's kinda noisy, but hey, makes the office feels much warmer.  The vent in my ceiling, quiet.  Such the life.  

But yay, it is a Hump Day!  Hello camel!  Reminder to all:  
  



Oh, and Keisha, did you know?    yeah,  


With that, a toasty feeling air, tea is on its second cup, and blueberry bread is tasty.  Good day homies!  That is, make it a good day, this Wednesday.  

Be good homies.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Nothing interesting to post about this morning. Hoping for a quiet day at work. 

I guess Shumi should be safely back home by now. 

Pumpkin - Congrats on getting the tree up and most of the shopping done. I still need to get a few more things. 

Lynne - Stay safe in the snow. No snow or us. Just cold and wet. 

I need to come up with a $5 gift for a party this Saturday. We're doing that game where you can steal gifts from other people. I think some call it dirty Santa.  Not my favorite party game.


----------



## Lynne G

Me either Charade. I do not enjoy that game.  And most of the time, I ended up with something I drop off to the resale place on the way home.  Mine were $20 or less.  Even better, none are thinking of doing it this year.  No sadness from me about that.

Off for more tea.  It's just not that warm enough for me.

Ooh, coffee.  Yes, ma'am.


----------



## Disxuni

Magically disappeared a few days. Whoops. 

Good morning, homies! It's hump day already!

The wedding was absolutely lovely. Although there was a lot of drama behind the scenes and while it was troubling what had happened I am glad there was no scenes (at least not inside the venue itself) and it was hidden from the bride. The only thing she stressed about was getting herself and everyone else on the ship on time to do the wedding and as you can tell we made it! Now she just has to enjoy the next week of cruising with her new husband.

Took a couple of days off afterward due to the fact I have a few vacation days to take. One was spent relaxing after the chaos of the wedding / hanging out with a good old friend in the evening and the other day was traveling to spent a few hours with a couple of cousins of mine. Got one more to spend which I am taking next Friday to go a little more northern FL with my parents to stay a couple of days up there.

I hope everything is going well with everyone's shopping, wrapping, and baking! Those that are traveling stay safe on the roads and the sky. Attempted to make chocolates Monday and that didn't go as well as I planned, so having to experiment a little more and perhaps try less ingredients (as the molds aren't that big). It was good, but not as good as I wanted it to be and didn't look neat. It was chocolate, a few mini m&m's, a couple of raisins, and a small piece of pretzel with more chocolate on top.


----------



## macraven

The sans thread made it in the Dis Daily Updates again today
If you are a newbie here and reading, Welcome to the Darkside!

We are a chat thread and we talk about everything that’s on our minds

When Schumi returns from her vacation I am sure bacon will be a hot topic


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Good morning. Nothing interesting to post about this morning. Hoping for a quiet day at work.
> 
> I need to come up with a $5 gift for a party this Saturday. We're doing that game where you can steal gifts from other people. I think some call it dirty Santa.  Not my favorite party game.


Why don’t you do the gift in pennies?
Wrap them in tissue and in a box to muffle the coin clanging sound

Let the person that chooses that gift lug around all those coins
Or do half in pennies rest in dimes


----------



## Sue M

Good morning all. Rained all day yesterday. The misty fine drizzling rain. But got on with it anyway. Lunch with friend was very nice. And the dinner and symphony Christmas concert was wonderful as always. 
Bonus, we got our Nexus cards in the mail too!  I was surprised because we were told it would take 3 weeks. So getting it under 2 weeks was a bonus!  Now I’m all set for my January trip!  

Today is the school district retiree lunch.  Turkey with all the trimmings. We do a small gift exchange and bring food bank donation.

Lynne love the Johnny Dept dog lol!

Pumpkin congrats on getting the tree done!  Must smell great in your house. That’s the one thing I miss about having artificial tree. The great smell.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Why don’t you do the gift in pennies?
> Wrap them in tissue and in a box to muffle the coin clanging sound
> 
> Let the person that chooses that gift lug around all those coins
> Or do half in pennies rest in dimes



You are evil.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

just a quick stop in!

Slow day today at work.  I'm thinking it will be like this until we close for the Christmas break.  My lists are made with last minute things to pick up for gifts and a few things for making some tasty treats.  I finally ordered some pictures from the DD's wedding to put into the family christmas cards.  It's always hard to tell which pictures will look great from your phone ( or the file of photos from the wedding photographer ) So I did a few of the ones I wanted and will pick from there.  Hopefully Friday I can send out all our packages for christmas.  

Can't wait to get home and just relax.  Weather is getting colder again...and I just want to crawl under a blanket.  I had a friend place an order for 2  four foot porch signs...so I will get started on those tonight.  Get the base colors done them.  

Only a little more than a week before we sit the winter solstice - then the days start to get longer again.  I hate that it's almost dark by the time I leave work at 4:30.  Oh well...not much longer and then the days will start to get longer.  

Have a great rest of your day everyone.  Hoping to check in a little late and hope that I can actually say I made some progress on the porch boards tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

And......we’re home.....

It is freezing here.......we left 89F yesterday.......it’s 32F here.......

Had an excellent flight home......not one squawking child and no disturbances.......we do love flying Virgin Premium. Thank you for all the safe travel wishes.......

We had a wonderful 11 nights in Orlando and made some amazing new memories.......caught up with our lovely Australian friends from 2 years ago......that was so nice, we had spent a lot of time chatting to them last time and loved chatting to them again this time......we also had some fabulous park time, but did enjoy just having some lazy family time too.

Universal Orlando Resort does Christmas so well.......perfect for us.....not too much and very understated. Maybe not for everyone, but we love it.

Had some lovely food and loved staying at RP again.......we loved every second. Even the two chilly days we had.......it was fabulous. 

Haven‘t caught up with recent posts, but hope all are ok.....and yes mac, for sure bacon is a hot topic!!! Our first breakfast at the airport this morning when we landed.....

Voting tomorrow in our General Election......then grocery shopping and getting rest of laundry washed and dried and ironed of course.......most of it was done today, but I wash everything when we come home whether it was worn or not.....being stuck in a suitcase for all those hours.....not very nice. Also have a few things to finalise for our Berries and Bubbles Charity night on Saturday night.......looking forward to that.......

But, back to normal for a while........managed to stay awake all day today as we slept on the plane and in the car coming home.......I think Tom is enjoying using the car service Instead of a 3-4 hour drive home after an overnight flight.

10.30pm here, trying to stay up another half hour or so........


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  A came home live post from Schumi!  Happy to hear flight and ride back was perfect, and back to routine is not a bad thing.  Yep, I wash everything in my suitcase too, even if I don't remember wearing it.  And bacon, ah.  Not for me today.  More like a week-end or day off time to cook it.  And much enjoy the charity party on Saturday.  So nice, and sounds like a great holiday way to help others out.  

Ack, at 12:12am this morning, was the fullest moon we will see in quite awhile.  I was up to see it, then promptly back to sleep.  Beautiful white moon in the clear sky as I commuted.  Yeah, you can tell, at 27F degrees out, that high weather system had chased all the warm weather clouds away.  And weather guy said we will be having lots of sun today, but cool feeling, with a wind that will make it a below average temp, cooler day.  Warm jacket, gloves, hat and sunglasses for lunchtime walk today.

So,did you know it's  

Time for tea, and I am sure Schumi will be enjoying a proper cup of tea today too.  Well, mine will not be English breakfast tea.  Ah, the little heater is working fine.  Later homies.  I'm drinking up, and so should you.  Raise a glass or two, a cup or two, or bottle of two, and just think, tomorrow is indeed Friday.  And since a full week this week, will certainly plan for a 3 day week-end next week.  Priorities ya know.  LOL


----------



## Disxuni




----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Last day of work for this week. Yay! Tomorrow will be a shopping day. A miracle happened. I actually got my mother to tell me something that she would like for Christmas. I usually just send her a gift card. 

Last night dh was watching Forged in Fire. The final project was throwing exes. Dh commented about how cool it was. I googled and found an axe throwing place about an hour away. I emailed them to see if they offer gift cards 


Time to go to work. Hope everyone has a nice Thursday.


----------



## Lynne G

So like typos, as very fat fingers for me.  Throwing exes sounds perfect for some.  LOL  

I think I even saw that activity in my Groupon/Living Social feed.  May want to check that out too, Charade.

Good Morning to Charade and Dix.  Sunny, sunny, sunny here.  

And ooh, bagels in our new break area.  And a toaster too.  Hello an early brunch.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> So like typos, as very fat fingers for me. Throwing exes sounds perfect for some. LOL


I seem to be the queen of Christmas typos. Last year I was getting  him a French “dress”. One day I will learn to proofread.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Lynne...….it`s nice to be home, even if it is freezing cold. Any tea is usually good......love some English Breakfast first thing in the morning....although one of the managers at the hotel gave me a box of their ginger tea as I mentioned I liked it, so I have a whole box to get through......very kind of them! Yes, shorter working weeks are always good!!! How`s the new office working out??? 




Slept amazingly well last night.....we all did. Got up around 5.30am wide awake.......and ploughing through the rest of the laundry...not much to do now. Just the last of the ironing.....I know some of you don`t iron, but I quite enjoy it...once I get started. 

Went grocery shopping, picked up a few Christmas gifts, voted in the General Election, sorted out some problems with the Charity event for Saturday and have been baking most of the afternoon. Mainly for Christmas......

Also picked up a few more decorations from the Christmas Store in IOA, so have put them on the tree too. Looks nice. And a new water Christmassy thing from there too.......it sits on one of the mantles. Looks nice. 

Raining now, and almost dark.......trees are all lit up and a few lamps here and there....looks very cosy and all out outdoor lights have been done for us while we were away......very happy with them. 

Not feeling like cooking just yet......so dinner is charcuterie and few other little bits and pieces.....will maybe cook next week sometime....

Hope everyone is good.......oh and yes mac......bacon was enjoyed this morning......biggest bacon sandwich ever.......  

Oh someone asked pages and pages back what a bacon roll was......a roll is just another name for a type of bread bun or bap......delicious!!!


----------



## Disxuni

Charade67 said:


> I seem to be the queen of Christmas typos. Last year I was getting  him a French “dress”. One day I will learn to proofread.



Sometimes I read things 10x and still seem to always miss something. I'm just glad I stop myself from saying Good afternoon when it's morning in emails at my work, or use last names instead of first names. I did that on and off for awhile I've gotten out of the habit of it for the most part.

Favorite incident is when I was exhausted one day and it was the last half hour of the day I was writing an email and wrote, "Good afternoon, Gorgeous," instead of "Good afternoon, George" to a co-worker. Luckily, mid-typing I immediately noticed it, backspaced it, and had a good laugh.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh don't worry Charade.  We all don't proofread one time or the other.  I've been know to have typos in many a post.  

Yum, now full.  Toasted just right bagel, cream cheese and jam, oh yeah.  And ooh, someone left a coffee pod in the that coffee pod machine, so enjoying a cup of coffee now too.  Don't mind if coffee was not that strong.  And did look at the pod, and yep, was a strong coffee one, so yay, for me.  

Morning is dragging, but beautiful rays of sun pouring through my window.  And clear enough can see quite far, into the center of the City.  Nice.  

Doing some pick ups, bill paying later today, and offered older one a meal out, if he'd tag along.  Grumble when I called him around 8:30 this morning.  Hoping he is a good sport, and does go with me.  Makes it easier when another can hold, or go get that.  

Oh, and I like bacon rolls.  At least the ones around where I live.  There's an Italian place that does them with spinach, and huge. Cooked in the pizza ovens.  Yum.

Yeah, if it's not weather, the SANS talks about, it's food.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Oh don't worry Charade.  We all don't proofread one time or the other.  I've been know to have typos in many a post.
> 
> Yum, now full.  Toasted just right bagel, cream cheese and jam, oh yeah.  And ooh, someone left a coffee pod in the that coffee pod machine, so enjoying a cup of coffee now too.  Don't mind if coffee was not that strong.  And did look at the pod, and yep, was a strong coffee one, so yay, for me.
> 
> Morning is dragging, but beautiful rays of sun pouring through my window.  And clear enough can see quite far, into the center of the City.  Nice.
> 
> Doing some pick ups, bill paying later today, and offered older one a meal out, if he'd tag along.  Grumble when I called him around 8:30 this morning.  Hoping he is a good sport, and does go with me.  Makes it easier when another can hold, or go get that.
> 
> Oh, and I like bacon rolls.  At least the ones around where I live.  There's an Italian place that does them with spinach, and huge. Cooked in the pizza ovens.  Yum.
> 
> Yeah, if it's not weather, the SANS talks about, it's food.



I think a bacon roll is somewhat different here and there...…..a bread roll is already baked and cold, buy them in grocery stores beside breads. You cut it open, butter it and add the bacon....close and eat....with or without ketchup...….  They are the plainest simplest of bread products......unless its a brioche roll....now they are nice too. I`ll try and post a picture next time I make one...….


----------



## schumigirl

Found one......perfect breakfast when you need something good!!!! Piled high with British Bacon...... 

picture courtesy of Google.


----------



## Charade67

Great. Now I’m hungry and still have an hour and a half until lunch.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Great. Now I’m hungry and still have an hour and a half until lunch.



lol.....I feel constantly hungry today.....been nibbling all day, my tummy is expecting food on American time.....and UK time.....


----------



## Lynne G

Oh I'd like that kind of bacon roll, too, Schumi.  

I'd be hungry, but not yet.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Hope everyone is good.......oh and yes mac......bacon was enjoyed this morning......biggest bacon sandwich ever.......


I did a speed read on your post to find the bacon

Many times you start a post about bacon and was very worried (until later in your post) I missed out on the bacon party here 

Bacon on bread or roll works for me


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Welcome back Schumi   I can't wait to read your trip report and live vicariously through it!  

All this talk of bacon and bagels and food...you know when you have found your true tribe  I'm just finishing my tea...and I had wolfed down a bagel and cream cheese along with my tea lol. Now it's time to hit the paperwork that is sitting in front of me. It's pretty small, everyone is gearing down for xmas holidays. That suits me just fine   I'm ok just getting myself organized for the last minute things to do for the holidays, and enjoying not being mentally drained at the end of the day!!!!

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## Charade67

I am now sitting in an Arby’s eating a BLT.


----------



## Charade67

My missing Disney package arrived today. I'll call tomorrow and get a return label.


----------



## Sue M

Charade my daughter and her fiancé have gone Axe throwing. They did it for her birthday last year!

Schumi add me to the non ironing group.  Only when I have to, some things just really need to be ironed. But for the most part when I take the clothes out of the dryer right away they’re fine.
Thanks for the bacon roll pic, its 11pm here and now I’m craving!
In January I’m driving the 3 hrs to Seattle for my Ft. Lauderdale flight, but on the way home I’m staying overnight at a hotel near the airport at a Marriot I like.  Definitely too long a drive to do tired. Unfortunately a car service isn’t an option for me crossing the border. Plus I don’t think I’d use one being alone. My daughters (neither of them) can’t get off work.  I won’t take a taxi alone either. 
I am excited to use my shiny new Nexus card for this trip!  

Lynne yay for goodies in the staff room!  

Pumpkin staying warm!  

Mac & Disxuni

This morning had my massage appt.  She put my lower back into alignment.  Then went down to the church to drop off cookies to put in the seniors Christmas hampers.
No body felt like cooking tonight so we ordered Chinese.

Its 11:30pm hope I can get to sleep tonight. Maybe I should make some sleepy time tea.


----------



## Lynne G

Funny the original package showed up Charade.  Maybe they will say just keep it.  

Sue, nice to not have to drive home on the way back after your FLA visit. Refreshing to have a good night sleep before driving home.

Tea for me. And an improvement in the temp. At freezing today, but as we warm up more than yesterday, the high weather system has left the area, and with warmer clouds arriving this afternoon, rain, heavy at times in the evening. Ick.

So, a Friday is here!


----------



## Lynne G

And yeah,


----------



## Disxuni

Good morning, homies! Hope it's a good day for everyone!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. We are under a winter weather advisory today. We had freezing rain overnight. Yuck.  I'm going to venture out later today and try to finish my Christmas shopping, but first I need to pay bills. Dh got his overload pay today. Too bad most of it has been claimed by specific bills. 

I heard back from the axe throwing place and they do offer gift cards. I will be giving them a call once they open.


----------



## Lynne G

Nice Charade.  Hope you can pick that gift card up, while out bill paying and shopping.

Good Morning Dix.  Yep, Friday the 13th. 

Hope you both are having a good morning.  And hope Charade's temps are warm enough, icing is not the issue now.

Predicting snow on Monday.  Weee.  Lucky me.


----------



## schumigirl

Bit nicer day today.....sunny and chilly without being freezing. 

Had a Christmas lunch with a group of friends today.....it was boisterous and a lot of fun. Food was excellent......love turkey!!! Will see a couple of them tomorrow night at the charity event we have planned, so, looking forward to that a lot. 

Few things to plan for Christmas, couple of gifts to buy, some table settings and new Christmas napkin rings to buy, and some dishes to make and freeze and we`re all organised for Christmas. We did quite a bunch of stuff before we left for Orlando, glad we did now. It`s nice just being able to relax and enjoy the build up to Christmas without having to do a whole lot. 

Jet lag seems to have gone…...thankfully!! Although we did sit up late last night to watch some of the election results...pleased with the result today!!! 

Time for a cup of tea and plan a lazy night ahead...…...

And oh yes, bacon tomorrow morning for breakfast...….will rustle up some pancakes too I think.......


----------



## macraven

pencil me in for tomorrow


----------



## Squirlz

Crappy day today.  The first actual rainy day of our trip.  We leave today anyway, but not until after 4.  Had thought about hitting a park for a couple hours but then woke up to this.


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels home today, Squirlz.  Nice view, even if a rainy day.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> pencil me in for tomorrow



I`ll set an extra place for breakfast...…....mimosas when we have guests too...…. 


Had a 20 minute snooze....didn't know I felt tired till I sat down. Starting to watch Happy Death Day 2.....no alcohol tonight though, had enough champagne with lunch to launch a battleship! Yes, it was that group of friends...….


----------



## Pumpkin1172

doing a quick stop in!!!



Charade67 said:


> We are under a winter weather advisory today. We had freezing rain overnight.


Yuck!!!!  It's cold here it's about -5F here right now - and probably not warming up much in the next week or so.  It is currently snowing...so it's just LOVELY   Oh well...the heater is on under my desk and I have cozy blankets to cuddle under.  



Charade67 said:


> I heard back from the axe throwing place and they do offer gift cards. I will be giving them a call once they open.


Ax throwing is very fun!  We have done it...and it's a good activity for an evening out.  You might be surprised at how fun it is!



Lynne G said:


> Predicting snow on Monday. Weee. Lucky me.


Yuck...it's currently snowing now.  The hubby is happy that MAYBE just maybe he might be able to ride the snowmachine if it keeps up.  I hope you don't get too much



schumigirl said:


> Had a Christmas lunch with a group of friends today.....it was boisterous and a lot of fun. Food was excellent......love turkey!!! Will see a couple of them tomorrow night at the charity event we have planned, so, looking forward to that a lot.


I'm glad your back, trying to keep warm and the jet lag is gone now.  Those lunches with friends are always sooo much fun.  I'm hoping to get together with 2 different groups in the next couple of weeks to celebrate the holidays.  

Not much to report here...worked the projects for a friend.  Done one side of each of them...now to decide what to do on the other side.  She wanted a dual porch board for the seasons.  so just trying to figure out how to use my transfers to create the other side 

Well...heading for lunch.  Picking up some xmas cards to put grad and wedding pictures in and mail off to family.  Then I will package up the gifts I have and send those off tomorrow.  One more things crossed off my list.  
Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning.

Hope Schumi had a fabulous charity party last night.

Pumpkin having fun in Christmas mode.

Charade and I having a very wet weekend.

Dix, oddly my phone said thunderstorm watch in Orlando this morning. Stay safe, and hope any storm misses where you are.

Tea. Yep, and kids are busy, so a DH and I relaxing morning. Then I have errands to do, return, pick ups, and bill pay. And dropping off some presents too. He is doing a military funeral, then I think some errands as well, then checking up on his DM.

Enjoy a satisfying Saturday, homies.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Pumpkin......it’s nice to be home.....and yes, love a good get together with friends. We have several different groups, some mix at one time or another and it always seems to work out.....but I do love a smaller get together too.......good luck with the project...sounds nice.

Lynne.......charity night is tonight. I’ve been at the hotel most of the morning getting organised with the staff there and a few others who said they’d help. Looking forward to it tonight.......we’ve booked a night there as have a couple of other couples too. Isn’t costing us a penny as we used a gift voucher for the hotel chain Kyle gave me for Mother’s Day.....nice looking room.



Sun is shining but it’s cold......bit breezy too and will be cold tonight. Big winter coat over dress tonight......

Have a great Saturday........


----------



## macraven

Good Saturday morning homies!

I won’t complain about my weather as it’s not icky like pumpkin, Lynne or Schumi has ...

Hope all the homies have a great weekend!


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning!! I am so far behind I can't catch up LOL. 
I have a love/hate relationship with this time of year-it's fun with all the festivities but I get "people'd" out quick too, and then the stress of trying to accommodate everyone.
Hope all are staying warm and dry!
This week-worked all 5 days (usually only work 4), 3 christmas parties (one was the party my Sertoma club has for the at risk teens of the Boys and girls Clubs-and this is probably my favorite, The teens all look out for each other: one younger teen couldn't find a spot to sit with his group after he went through food line so sat off to side by himself-I was just about to go over and sit with him when an older kid from his group saw him and came over to get him and made spot at their table; so many of the kids came up to give us hugs and thanks as they left. THink next year I'm just gonna wear a tag that says "mom hugs available"), 2 band concerts, and a Christmas parade today (last parade for my HS senior to march in for band).  I had one day where I was home before 8pm after leaving house at 7 am.

Chilly today, but precip isn't expected til tomorrow, then wintry mix.

Oldest kiddo had her geology conference in SAn Francisco this week to present her research from summer internship-met 3 professors of programs she is applying for grad school-seems the University of FLorida and Purdue are front runners, UF prof has already told her she'd be accepted. Research is something about paleomagnetism of some rocks or something   .   Middle is getting acceptance letters in mail for college next fall. Decisions will have to be made fairly soon!

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Prime ribs are picked up from Sam’s Club for Christmas dinner.

1 store in our area had 9 of them left after going to our usual store and finding this out via the meat department making some calls, he also said that they won’t be getting anymore of these before year end, so we drove across town and they had 6 left at the time, very popular this season apparently.

They are fully cooked and seasoned and smoked already so they are so easy to prepare and very tasty.


----------



## macraven

Decent weather day today at 56
Tomorrow about the same and Monday predicted to be 65, but a lot of rain all day

After that, temps drop to about 40’s for a couple of days then who knows what it will be then


January is when it will be cold 
Cold nights and cold days just like it was back in the days I lived in Chicago 

Hope all are having a great weekend!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Decent weather day today at 56
> Tomorrow about the same and Monday predicted to be 65, but a lot of rain all day
> 
> After that, temps drop to about 40’s for a couple of days then who knows what it will be then
> 
> 
> January is when it will be cold
> Cold nights and cold days just like it was back in the days I lived in Chicago
> 
> Hope all are having a great weekend!



I do a lot of business in Roselle and Joliet!

Have several customers on Western Ave also in Chicago, not a great part of town......lol!


----------



## Monykalyn

Omg parade was cold and temps dropped and yeah saw some snow flurries. Has taken hours to thaw me out, but had to get milk, and then to feed store to get chicken food and treats. What does it say about the spoiled rotten little fluffy butts that their treats cost 3x as much as their feed?

Gonna have to find Schumi's new trip report to see how her trip went (fantastic I hope). Isn't Lynne due for a cruise soon?
Mac I keep trying to move further south...

Watched latest Mandalorian-hubs turned to me and said "if they have those you are getting one aren't you" of the baby Yoda...yep! Will go right next to Hei-Hei. Hubs started watching The Imagineering experience, up to episode about Tokyo Disney sea...And now I gotta figure out how to get us there in 4 years for youngest grad present   

January trip is supposed to be a relaxed trip but he also now said something about Universal and his AP-which expired a few months ago. Would love to get a couple days there next month!



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Prime ribs are picked up from Sam’s Club for Christmas dinner.


Yum!


----------



## Lynne G

Yum ribs!

Cruise is 21 days away, MonyK.

Just looked at the clock.  Good Night 

 on for all those night s.


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I do a lot of business in Roselle and Joliet!
> 
> Have several customers on Western Ave also in Chicago, not a great part of town......lol!


I had a job that was located near Western Ave for a short time then had a job on Lawrence Ave
Quite a sketchy area even back then for Western Ave
I’m sure it is worse now


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> I had a job that was located near Western Ave for a short time then had a job on Lawrence Ave
> Quite a sketchy area even back then for Western Ave
> I’m sure it is worse now




Yup!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Grr, up at 5, so wash is on second load.

Some more shopping and bill paying today. Good thing mall is opening 2 hours earlier. And you can bet, I will be there close to opening. The largest mall will have crowds as the day goes on.

Yay!  second to last Sunday until Christmas.  Joy to all the homies.

And tea for me, coffee for little one.  Yep, she wants to make that quick, early trip to the mall, so warnings have been made.  The mom  has a schedule, and night owl little one has promised to be ready.  I will be nice and provide the transportation for her today.  

And a final Woot!   The house will have the family back together on Thursday.


----------



## macraven

Lynne, have you completed all your shopping yet?


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. It has been a busy couple of days. Got most of my shopping finished on Friday. Friday was mall, Target,  Kohls, lunch, walmart, bank, helped a woman jump start her car, then went to the furniture store to pay off my dinning table and arrange delivery. We had about an hour to kill before I had to drop B off at the local mega church. Her school requires the students to earn a certain number of community service hours per semester. She is getting most of hers by volunteering to usher at the Christmas program at this church.  After i dropped her off I went to Michaels, CVS, and put gas in the car 

Yesterday B had to be at the church at 9:30. They did 3 shows yesterday and she worked all 3 of them,. DH and I decided to stay for the 11:00 show. Last night was our Sunday School Christmas party. For the first time in several years I left with a good gift from the dirty Santa game. I got a bag of Lindor chocolates. 



Lynne G said:


> Predicting snow on Monday. Weee. Lucky me.


Yikes, I don't envy you. Thankfully no snow in the forecast for us. 



Squirlz said:


> Crappy day today. The first actual rainy day of our trip. We leave today anyway, but not until after 4. Had thought about hitting a park for a couple hours but then woke up to this.


 Sorry you had bad weather on your last day. Hope you had a nice trip home. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Yuck!!!! It's cold here it's about -5F here right now - and probably not warming up much in the next week or so. It is currently snowing...so it's just LOVELY  Oh well...the heater is on under my desk and I have cozy blankets to cuddle under.


Sorry to hear that, Try to stay warm. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Ax throwing is very fun! We have done it...and it's a good activity for an evening out. You might be surprised at how fun it is!


 I bought him 2 hours worth of throwing. I probably won't be the one going with him. I figure he can either do 2 hours himself or invite a friend along.



Lynne G said:


> Charade and I having a very wet weekend.


 Yes, we did. Thankfully it cleared up here yesterday afternoon. We are supposed to have sun today and then back to rain tomorrow. 



Monykalyn said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with this time of year-it's fun with all the festivities but I get "people'd" out quick too, and then the stress of trying to accommodate everyone.


 I agree. this time of year is an introvert's nightmare. 



Monykalyn said:


> Watched latest Mandalorian-hubs turned to me and said "if they have those you are getting one aren't you" of the baby Yoda...yep! Will go right next to Hei-Hei.


 Dh and i are hooked on the  Mandalorian. I was too tired to watch on Friday, so we still have one episode to catch up on, Baby Yoda is so adorable. I hope they give him a name soon. 

We are heading out to church soon and then have to drop B at the mega church for one last show today. 

Hope everyone is having a nice Sunday,


----------



## Lynne G

No, outlets now.


----------



## schumigirl

Evening all......

Finally made it home from hotel.

Berries and Bubbles event was a huge success. There was an incredible turnout and we made a lot of money for a good cause. The function suite and food were amazing, glad we chose the place we did. It did indeed sparkle! 

We were staying over and we had full use of the hotel spa facilities all day today, so we of course took advantage and enjoyed a little pampering today. And a nice late lunch too......a light one as we enjoyed a buffet breakfast this morning. And we woke to snow this morning which we didn’t expect.......yes, it was cold. 

Now settling down to watch Matilda with a cup of ginger tea.

Back to work for Kyle tomorrow......then we’ll head out and get some things we still need to pick up.

Happy Sunday.......


----------



## schumigirl

Good Monday Morning...…..

December 16th already!!! And Lynne`s daughter is home this week!!! Always good to have everyone home. 


Saw Monyk pop in...…. Yes, it`s hard to catch up at times when you miss posting for a bit......good to know everyone`s doing ok. Sounds like the kids are doing very well!!! Yes our trip was fabulous thanks.....I do hope you get some time at Universal next month too......


Waiting in this morning for a delivery......coming between 11 and 1. Then we`ll head out and get some shopping stuff we need and a few other things for next week.….stores are getting busier every day now, so it`ll be a quick visit to a few places. 

Moroccan chicken for dinner tonight......incredibly easy and tasty. I make mine a little sweeter and spicier than most, but suits us......

Have a great Monday...…..


----------



## Lynne G

Glad to hear event went so well Saturday night, Schumi.  And yep, always nice to stay over when a late night, and enjoying a drink or two.



Ack, was up a bit earlier, as had to drop DH off, before my commute. So bright eyed and cold this Monday morning. Snow and sleet to arrive around 7am, with rain to follow in the afternoon. And, as the night falls, so does the temperature, so skating rink warnings if commute is after dark. Um, I will be staying in tonight. Yes ma’am.

And ooh, the high temperature on Wednesday is predicted to be 32F. Sigh. Winter is surely coming.

And weird, both little one and I shopping yesterday said, gee thought Christmas was already over. Yeah, there seems to be Christmas sales for months now.

Hope the delivery comes earlier for ya, Schumi, so can be out and about sooner.  

Okay, tea for me.  Good Morning  (Well, no sun seen here. )


----------



## Lynne G

- has Schumi or Keisha been decorating the gingerbread man?


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning before heading out to work. It's going to be another gloomy day today, but we have fun plans later today for my birthday. 

Schumi - I'm waiting for a delivery  to arrive too, but mine is a package coming from China. I didn't  realize that when I ordered it. 

Lynne - I'm with you. Stay home in that weather. Sounds like a nice evening to watch a movie or read a book. 

Gotta run.


----------



## macraven

I though it was Monday bacon morning here...



Homies, move south
Predicted to be 65 here today and 63 tomorrow

  Charade


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, Happy Birthday, Charade!    

Enjoy those fun plans.


----------



## Lynne G

Bacon I wish, Mac.  No bacon to find around here.

Decided tea not enough, so second cup of coffee.  Black, as some know I usually do.

Sigh, not even 9 yet.  Long day.  

Heater on, so my office is just so toasty.  Happy.


And hey, Mac and Charade are here.  Where's Dix?


----------



## macraven

many threads I have opened yesterday and today I get the “ you have won” message 

I do hope this thread does not encounter that issue 

I can read the beginning of a thread and then blocked from it due to the scam message

anyone else here having that issue?


----------



## Disxuni

Good morning, homies!

Here I am, @Lynne G!  Glad to hear the fam is together.

Also, Charade,



I haven't had that issue on this thread yet, @macraven, but when attempting to go onto the "picture a day" thread it keeps popping up almost immediately when I attempted to look at the photos / post my own. I'll keep trying though. It happens on and off the past week for other threads, but I can get into them after a refresh usually. However, for some reason that particular thread it's like, NOPE.

Hope your package comes sooner rather than later, @schumigirl. That way you can get to shopping sooner.

@Monykalyn If there is a Disney based documentary I have seen it. I believe the last episode they have listed for The Imagineering Experience is the last one which is kind of a bummer. I just finished it last night and they are caught up to now and at the end just kept talking about the future a lot, so to me, implies that might be it for now. However, probably not forever, as there will always be new things coming out in the future they can eventually talk about. As they don't want to give away too much to future projects, or anything.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Quick good morning before heading out to work. It's going to be another gloomy day today, but we have fun plans later today for my birthday.
> 
> Schumi - I'm waiting for a delivery  to arrive too, but mine is a package coming from China. I didn't  realize that when I ordered it.
> 
> Lynne - I'm with you. Stay home in that weather. Sounds like a nice evening to watch a movie or read a book.
> 
> Gotta run.



Fortunately ours was an electrical appliance that was in stock.....only ordered it yesterday........paid a little more for next day delivery, so didn’t mind waiting in for the 3 hour delivery option.

(It’s a new wine chiller )

And   Hope you’re doing something nice tonight......




macraven said:


> I though it was Monday bacon morning here...
> 
> 
> 
> Homies, move south
> Predicted to be 65 here today and 63 tomorrow
> 
> Charade



We had bacon for lunch with brie and cranberry in a grilled sandwich.......I wondered if you’d smell it......lol.......

4c (38F) here, but feels more like 32f apparently. It’s that cold damp feeling that gets in your bones. Back home and house is cosy......bet you don’t miss your old weather in any way!



So, new wine chiller has been fitted and looks good! Just what we needed.....more chilled white wine.......lol.......guy who fitted it asked why we had two........told him why not...... He had no answer!

Didn‘t do as much shopping as we planned.....will do more tomorrow. 

Christmas movie tonight.........


----------



## Lynne G

Never understood why someone asks, why?  Because I can.  Why not, indeed.  

Ooh bagels and cookies today.  Large and small cookies.  Hello large, chunky chocolate cookie with sea salt.  So tasty with tea.  

Lunchtime walk time.  See some snow falling.  Bundled up.


----------



## cam757

Hello All,

Finally back from my hiatus.  Took a week to recover from the cruise but finally starting to feel rested.  We had a great vacation and enjoyed the time away with friends but I was happy to be home to see our son.  We had beautiful weather and the brand new ship was spectacular. Ate and drank too much, saw some great shows, did some snorkeling in St. Thomas and Virgin Gorda, spent a lot of time on the pool deck and did a little gambling in the casino. We had a day to burn when we arrived back in Miami since our flight home wasn't until 10 p.m. so we rented a van and drove down to the Keys. We made it about an hour north of Key West before we turned around.  It is so beautiful there.  We will definitely consider vacationing there soon.  

We probably will not do a December cruise again since I was too exhausted to do anything remotely close to Christmas shopping after I got back so now I am down to the wire and have to get it all done this week.  Did I mention I have hardly even started? 

Quiet day at work.  May work on Christmas cards since I have not sent those out either  

Pork loin for dinner.  I may just cut it into chops for a quick meal. Saw a good recipe for oven baked parmesan chops.  Might give it a try. 

Happy Monday!!


----------



## Lynne G

Which ship were you on Cam?  Sounds like a great cruise, and yeah, plenty of time.  9 days.  And for what it's worth, forgot my Christmas cards sending out too.


----------



## cam757

Lynne G said:


> Which ship were you on Cam?  Sounds like a great cruise, and yeah, plenty of time.  9 days.  And for what it's worth, forgot my Christmas cards sending out too.



We were on the Norweigan Encore.  It was the second paid cruise out of it's home port, Miami. It was christened the end of November.   

Just ran to Walmart on my lunch break so I was able to pick up some stocking stuffers....that's a start.


----------



## Monykalyn

Snow day here - ice/sleet and freezing rain came first. break in middle of day and now the snow is coming (light I think). 
Sounds like a good cruise @cam757, Have an NCL cruise currently booked for january 2021, but may push that back to November as we are talking about a holiday cruise. 

Was going to do some online gift shopping today, but my second check of the chickens I found my sweet Daisy -the mother hen and the 2nd oldest-had died. She was fine the first check so no idea what happened. Took wind out of my sails and have been in funk all day. She was my talker and we could always here her talking to us and calling to the other hens. 

Lynne hope the storm passes you safely by-lots of issues with the ice here
Schumi your event sounds really fun-may pick your brain later for details and if something that could be duplicated here-always looking for ideas for fun fundraisers!
Happy Birthday to Charade!!
@Disxuni I enjoyed the Imagineering series but this last episode really had me shaking my head-some inaccurate information and definite glossing and plussing of Iger...completely ignored the enormous cost over runs of the Shanghai park and how it affected domestic parks.

Mac-hope you are recovered and feeling much better now!


----------



## Lynne G

Hugs MonyK, saw on FB your post about Daisy passing away.  Sad to hear, but a great life she had being so spoiled and loved by your family.  Never easy to say goodbye to a loved pet.  More hugs.

Raining now, and expected through the night.  Saying snow and icy in tomorrow’s early morning, so you can bet I will be listening to the news as soon as I am awake tomorrow morning.  As long as enough above freezing, and hope for the best, when commuting to work.  

Quiet enough night.  And grocery shopping, with lots of others, on my way home.  Sigh.  Crowded time of year, everywhere.

Have a nice night, all.  

And, thanks Cam for the info on your cruise.  Was not looking at that cruise line, for now.

Finally, MonyK, we are cruising with Royal in January ‘21.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Thank you for the birthday wishes. Our little mall recently got a Sea Quest, so we went to check it out.  I thought this was kind of funny.



But this is the real reason we went



I got to pet and feed a real sloth.

Such a cool birthday.

Ugh. I had a bunch of quotes, but lost them because I had to switch devices to post.

Mac - I would love to visit you in GA. I am so looking forward to going there next spring for my brother’s reception. I think I will be staying near Mableton.

Disxuni - I have The Imagineering Experience in my list of things to watch. I think I will get to see the TV more often once football season is over.

Schumi - Enjoy the new wine chiller. I’m hoping to have a new dining set delivered soon. (That’s not the thing that is coming from China.)

Cam - Sounds like the cruise was a great success. We visited Key West the first year we lived in Florida. It was a nice long weekend vacation. We went to Benihana when we were there and discovered that our Japanese chef had graduated  from my rival high school in Marietta, Ga. 

MonyK - So sorry to hear about Daisy. Hugs to you and your family.

Lynne - Hope you don’t get too much nasty weather tomorrow.

I’m sleepy and should go to bed, but I am stuffed full from tonight’s dinner. I should probably wait a little while before going to bed.

Good  night!


----------



## macraven

Charade, I’m always open for company!
Come on over

Monyk, lots of hugs for you
Not easy to say goodbye to your pet

If I overlooked anyone it’s because I have not read back in the thread

Been a frustrating day as when I tried to read threads, got the amazon or Walmart .. you are a winner

Been shut out in reading and posting a lot yesterday and today.

Believe it has been worked on by the webmasters now.

Many thanks to them for saving my sanity ....lol

Been watching the weather channel today
I always look at the areas where the homies live
Disxuni was safe, but most of you had icky weather and horrible driving conditions 
Hope it does not last long for you!


----------



## schumigirl

Sorry about your pet MonyK.......and sounds like you have some nasty weather heading your way. Yes, would be happy to share what we did......


mac.....yes, it’s hard to catch up sometimes with posts.......and being locked out doesn’t help! Hope you’re doing ok.......


Charade, glad you had nice birthday and hope your dinner service comes soon.




Woke up to frost this morning......planning on heading out to do some fun shopping this morning.......nothing essential.......and it’s nice to have a wander around the stores all decorated for Christmas.......love seeing everything look so festive. 

Too early for breakfast yet.......will wait an hour or so......think it’ll be quite dull this morning......maybe Rice Krispies.......not quite a roll with bacon!!

Dinner tonight is my home made spicy meatballs......not feeling like pasta so maybe some butter roasted potatoes to go with them.......Yep, sounds like a plan......

Have a great Tuesday.......


----------



## Lynne G

How neat, Charade.  Great pictures too.  

Mac, yeah there are days I am so ready for warm.

Still raining and 34 out.  Roads were surprisingly not that slick, but oh the puddles and pot holes.  Rainy Tuesday for us.

Oh and a Taco Tuesday is here.   No, not meatballs for dinner.  Mac is most likely doing her Taco Bell run.  And a good thing she does, as those chicken tacos are being discontinued soon.   Haha, since I have the Taco Bell app, I got a dong announcing the chicken tacos are going away.  

And so it is time for tea.  Happy Tuesday to all the homies.  And yeah, with Thursday now predicted to have a high of 29 F degrees, I surely will want a three day weekend from doing that chilly commute.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning! Where are all the homies?


----------



## schumigirl

Just you and I Lynne by the looks of it.......  


Think we have the same temps more or less......our frost hasn't cleared much at all today.....looking over to the fields outside the ones in direct sun have more or less cleared, but the lower ground out of sun are still white. Doubt it`ll get much warmer now. It is cold. 

Got a few bits this morning, some unexpected little items I didn`t know I wanted till I saw them. We are sorted for Christmas and the following days, but a few extra bits and pieces don`t go wrong. 

Wrapping some gifts this afternoon, that always takes a while, put some Christmas music on while we do it......


----------



## Disxuni

Relatively fine weather over here. Too bad I'm working! It keeps going up and down. It's up today, then going to be down again. I hope all are continuing their best to stay warm and to be safe on the roads.

I took Friday off as my last vaca day and we're going to be in the northern part of FL for a couple of days to have a little bit of a vacation prior to the holidays since I have no holiday time off.

@Monykalyn I concur. There is always a lot of things they seemed to gloss over. I personally like Waking Up Sleeping Beauty. However, I seen it prior to the Disney+ releasing and it's one of my favorite Disney docs, not only due to the fact that it's very educational and interesting to me, but the fact that it showcases that it's not all butterflies and rainbows in the Disney Studio all the time, not just the company, but the people themselves. @Charade67, you'll enjoy it! Also, Frank and Ollie is a good one too.

@Lynne G I keep forgetting how soon Christmas is approaching. So exciting! However, I haven't wrapped a single gift.


----------



## macraven

Good morning  homies!

looks like our temps are dropping to the low 50’s near end of the week but if long range predictions are accurate, next monday will  have a week in the 60’s

I see dixsuni is here and gonna have a mini vacation in Florida north of her

enjoy!

Schumi I could have sworn I smelled bacon this morning 
Whatever Mr Mac was cooking in the kitchen woke me up early morning
He gets up around 6:15 each morning 
I do not

Lynne, are you all ready now for Christmas?
No last minute shopping to be done ?

watching weather channel and now icky weather for southern ga
Too far from where I live and won’t create an issue for us

Hope all have a great day!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep. just about ready, Mac.  Did wrap quite a few gifts this week-end.  Maybe some last minute, but more for the fun of it, not really needing much now.  More like, where'd I put that.  Why 3 day week-end is a good thing.


----------



## schumigirl

mac, I’ve never quite got out of the habit of being an early riser.......even on a weekend I’m up far too early........Kyle is exactly the same! Tom would sleep later.....cooking bacon usually makes him head for the shower quickly.....


Lynne, I love wrapping gifts.......I‘m not brilliant at it, some folks make their gift wrapping look like a gift on their own. My bows and ribbons never look perfect for some reason......




Looking out the back sitting room windows, we just saw 3 baby deer emerge from the trees in the distance.....they were so cute, haven’t seen baby ones for a while......almost missed them as it is getting dark. Will look out for them and their much bigger mother over the next days.


Most presents wrapped now. Need to hand a few out before the weekend, the rest will keep.

Bit hungry now.....it’s just turning 4pm......need a snack I think. Made some all butter shortbread, may have some of that with a cuppa. Dinner is a couple of hours away yet.


----------



## Lynne G

OOH, I'd be over Schumi's!  Tea and shortbread are a favorite combo of mine.  

Today, warm soft pretzels, and a huge bundt cake with thick cream cheese icing.  And fun chocolate candy.  

Yeah, I need that umbrella lunchtime walk with all that carbs I might have eaten.


----------



## Disxuni

Lynne G said:


> Today, warm soft pretzels


----------



## macraven

Well Schumi I do have days I am up at 6 am
Since October, Mr Mac has had 21 days away from home on 3 separate trips 

I am up in the mornings before the sun rises when he is gone
Usually it is 5:50-6:00
Cats are hungry .....and sit on my face until I wake up

When he returned Thursday, cats ignored him and woke me up Friday for food

Much better now as Mr Mac is back on his early rising schedule and I get to sleep until 7:00

Cleaned out my closet yesterday and dropped off the donations to our community center this morning
Now started laundry so another job off my to do list for today


----------



## Charade67

Quick post from lunch. Cold and dreary here today, but we are supposed to get some sun tomorrow. I have everything wrapped except Caspian’s gifts. They are still in the box they were shipped in. He really only cares about the box anyway. I’m still waiting for one of dh’s gifts. I don’t know if it will get here in time. It is currently in customs.

If you need me I will be over at Lynne’s eating the Bundt cake.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, All butter shortbread is one of my favourite things. And one of the easiest biscuits (as we call them) to make.......the butterier the better......and perfect with a cup of English breakfast tea. Some folks add chocolate chips or even little toffee pieces......nope, as it comes.


mac, I love a good closet clear out. Makes room for new stuff though.....lol......think I’m due another one soon!



Dinner was good.......Kyle said the meatballs were too spicy for him......I didn’t think they were......he ate them though.

Quiet night ahead.......


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, I like my shortbread plain, with no icing either.  And yes, with a perfect cup of tea, Schumi.

Hoping for a quiet night too.  And it is still raining.  But whee, older one just left to pick little one up.  Guess she's done with eating dinner at college.  To be fair, picky eater little one was none too fond of that school's food.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yep, I like my shortbread plain, with no icing either.  And yes, with a perfect cup of tea, Schumi.
> 
> Hoping for a quiet night too.  And it is still raining.  But whee, older one just left to pick little one up.  Guess she's done with eating dinner at college.  To be fair, picky eater little one was none too fond of that school's food.



Icing???

Never heard of icing on shortbread......but of course things are different in the USA......

Your daughter is home tonight! Excellent.......she’ll enjoy being home and having food she likes served up......



We just emptied the dishwasher and I broke a favourite Christmas design mug I bought in Pottery Barn years ago........doubt I’ll be able to replace it now......I have plenty more Christmas mugs and cups, but this was one I use every day over the festive season.......

Bitterly cold here tonight.


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> Hugs MonyK, saw on FB your post about Daisy passing away. Sad to hear, but a great life she had being so spoiled and loved by your family. Never easy to say goodbye to a loved pet. More hugs.





Charade67 said:


> I got to pet and feed a real sloth.





Charade67 said:


> So sorry to hear about Daisy. Hugs to you and your family





macraven said:


> Monyk, lots of hugs for you
> Not easy to say goodbye to your pet





schumigirl said:


> Sorry about your pet MonyK


Thank you. It was eerie opening the coop to check on them today as not a single one chirped at me. Daisy was my talker and greeter. REally will miss her chatter, after nearly 7 years I've become accustomed to it.


Disxuni said:


> I personally like Waking Up Sleeping Beauty.


 That one is in my queue-will have to check it out


schumigirl said:


> We just emptied the dishwasher and I broke a favourite Christmas design mug I bought in Pottery Barn years ago........doubt I’ll be able to replace it now......I have plenty more Christmas mugs and cups, but this was one I use every day over the festive season.......


Oh no-it just a "thing" but I don't like losing my favorites! 

Roads mostly clear today-at least major roads were in am, and side roads in pm are clear now too. Think DH is going to finish up shopping on friday. I already got his present a couple months ago (renewed the membership to local Cardinals AA affiliate.

And DH insisted on watching Wizard of Oz. I may go to bed early and read as didn't sleep great last night.

Mac we are flying in January but next time we drive will have to take a couple extra days-would love to meet up with you, and another friend moved to near Atlanta and she wants us to visit.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Oh and a Taco Tuesday is here.   No, not meatballs for dinner.  Mac is most likely doing her Taco Bell run.  And a good thing she does, as those chicken tacos are being discontinued soon.


Well.......went to Taco Bell and was told the rolled chicken tacos ended two days ago

very disappointed


----------



## macraven

Monyk
I’ll pencil you in next time you drive to Orlando!

You can hit my place and your Atlanta friend on the same trip


----------



## Charade67

Quick catch up before I go to bed. 



macraven said:


> Charade, I’m always open for company!
> Come on over


I'm tempted to take you up on that. How far are you from Rome? We may be stopping there to visit some friends/former colleagues of dh. 



schumigirl said:


> Woke up to frost this morning......planning on heading out to do some fun shopping this morning.......nothing essential.......and it’s nice to have a wander around the stores all decorated for Christmas.......love seeing everything look so festive.


You are braver than I am. I try to avoid stores this close to Christmas. I'm still traumatized from working retail and that was over 20 years ago. 



Disxuni said:


> I took Friday off as my last vaca day and we're going to be in the northern part of FL for a couple of days to have a little bit of a vacation prior to the holidays since I have no holiday time off.


 Have a nice vacation, and Ihope you have good weather. 



schumigirl said:


> We just emptied the dishwasher and I broke a favourite Christmas design mug I bought in Pottery Barn years ago........doubt I’ll be able to replace it now......I have plenty more Christmas mugs and cups, but this was one I use every day over the festive season.......


Oh no. Maybe ebay?

I checked tracking and dh's last gift has cleared customs, so maybe it will be here in time for Christmas.


Good night all!


----------



## buckeev

Good Morning all youse-n-y'all! About to load up and head to the airport! ALL SEVENTEEN OF US! (Well, not all at the exact same time, but a zoo is headed to Orlando...to understate the obvious!)
BRRRR...Hoping this cold weather stays north of Orlando!

Hard Rock Hotel BOUND! Then....to the Old Man River Resort!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Safe travels, and lots of holiday fun for the Buckeev gang.

Mac, sad your tacos are gone.  My little one is still annoyed at no fries.  She really likes them.

Ooh, just a bit over half a moon showing almost directly over me as I left the house.  Clear, so you know what that means, yep cold, with 30 mph winds, just brr.  And those lucky enough to be North of the City, will enjoy snow showers as the day warms into the high 30’s.

MonyK, glad to hear roads clear and all are okay. Nice gift for your DH. And no way am I driving the next 2 January times we are cruising from Florida. I am so hoping unusual heat the times we will be in Florida and the Western Gulf, then the year after the Eastern Caribbean.


Ah, even a shorter week for me, but I am still happy this is a Hump of a day, and yes homies, it is a Wednesday! 



Yep, even the camel is getting into the holiday spirit, as he knows, next Wednesday, will be Christmas.  Hey, have all the homies been good this year?  LOL

Okay, time for tea.  Why yes, left over soft pretzels are not my favorite.  Hello Tastykake, nice to be found in my desk.  Yep, always buy a box at the start of the week, as a sweet treat is nice to have, when the break room is bare, or has nothing interesting.  On a most positive post, pizza time, for lunch.  Yes, even the pizza place decorates nicely for the holidays, so pizza party we will have


----------



## Lynne G

FYI:
 



Good Morning!  


Oh, and Schumi, sorry to hear of broken mug.  Maybe try an email to PB, and maybe they can help.  

Finally, woot!  Charade's present is on it's way for sure, now.


----------



## Disxuni

@Charade67 thanks for the well wishes! Temperature dramatically dropped from yesterday to today, so it'll probably be cooler which I do not mind. It's been rainy the past few days so fingers crossed!

@Monykalyn I think you will like it. It's a pretty educational and honest documentary. It's different from all the other Disney documentaries I've seen. It shows ups and down which is nice. Another thing I like about it is that it focuses a lot on using voice over work over footage of the moments they're talking about. There are only a few moments in which someone is sitting there being interviewed.

@buckeev That is a ton of people to keep track of! I hope you all have an amazing time! HRH is one of my favorites. 

Also, yay, it's humpity hump hump day, homies! A week til Santa comes. I hope everyone has an amazing day!


----------



## macraven

Buckeev
Having 17 peeps together for your trip will be like cat herding

Have a fun vacation!

Good morning to all the homies
Santa is coming soon so be on your best behavior so your neighbors get the coal in your stockings and not you..


----------



## cam757

Good Morning....It is Wednesday and still loads of shopping to do.  Why do I do this to myself every year???
Anyway,  back at work.  Another slow day, things won't pick up til after the first of the year so it is nice to have this down time so I can catch up on DIS.

Weather has turned cold.  In the high 30's today.  At least the rain has stopped.

Leftovers for dinner tonight. I made homemade spaghetti and meatballs last night.  I don't have many talents to speak of but I can make a mean pot of sauce

Have a great Hump Day!



Charade67 said:


> Sounds like the cruise was a great success. We visited Key West the first year we lived in Florida. It was a nice long weekend vacation. We went to Benihana when we were there and discovered that our Japanese chef had graduated from my rival high school in Marietta, Ga.



Happy Belated Birthday @Charade67.  My aunt used to have a vacation home on Grassy Key so I have been once before but it has been over 25 years.  I wish we had more time to explore but we did stop a couple of times to do a little shopping and feed the Tarpons at the Bass Pro in Islamarado. That is funny about the chef at Benihana.   I have only ate their twice but I remember it being very good. Once in Stuart, FL (my first hibachi experience as a kid) and the other in Orlando, FL in my early 20's when we stayed at the Hyatt. I think the restaurant was in the hotel.



Disxuni said:


> I took Friday off as my last vaca day and we're going to be in the northern part of FL for a couple of days to have a little bit of a vacation prior to the holidays since I have no holiday time off.



Enjoy your day off!! I work part time but I did not take anytime off during the holidays either. Our office is so small only a few can take off at one time and I had my time off at the beginning of the month.



schumigirl said:


> Lynne, All butter shortbread is one of my favourite things. And one of the easiest biscuits (as we call them) to make.......the butterier the better......and perfect with a cup of English breakfast tea. Some folks add chocolate chips or even little toffee pieces......nope, as it comes.



I have not had a chance to catch up on posts yet (going to today), but I hope you and your family had a great time in Orlando! I love shortbread, although I have only made them once.   May have to make a batch this weekend.



schumigirl said:


> Dinner was good.......Kyle said the meatballs were too spicy for him......I didn’t think they were......he ate them though.



I made Italian meatballs for my spaghetti last night.  Mine are usually just okay but yesterday's were probably the best. New recipe and it is a keeper.  What makes your meatballs spicy?



schumigirl said:


> Never heard of icing on shortbread......but of course things are different in the USA......



There is a commercial brand that is in most grocery store bakeries. Lofthouse, I believe is the name.  They put icing on their cookies and wow, they are sooo good.



schumigirl said:


> We just emptied the dishwasher and I broke a favourite Christmas design mug I bought in Pottery Barn years ago........doubt I’ll be able to replace it now......I have plenty more Christmas mugs and cups, but this was one I use every day over the festive season.......



So sorry about your mug. If you know the design, you might be able to find it on replacements.com.



macraven said:


> Well.......went to Taco Bell and was told the rolled chicken tacos ended two days ago



Well that is disappointing! I have been meaning to go by there specifically for the rolled chicken tacos. They were good. They should add those to the regular menu.



Monykalyn said:


> Sounds like a good cruise @cam757, Have an NCL cruise currently booked for january 2021, but may push that back to November as we are talking about a holiday cruise.
> 
> Was going to do some online gift shopping today, but my second check of the chickens I found my sweet Daisy -the mother hen and the 2nd oldest-had died. She was fine the first check so no idea what happened. Took wind out of my sails and have been in funk all day. She was my talker and we could always here her talking to us and calling to the other hens.



Thanks it was a good one! I do like NCL, however full disclosure, I have never cruised with any other cruiseline. They have pretty good deals, especially if you enjoy adult beverages and they usually have top notch entertainment.

So sorry about your Daisy. It is so tough to lose our pets.


----------



## Disxuni

cam757 said:


> Enjoy your day off!! I work part time but I did not take anytime off during the holidays either. Our office is so small only a few can take off at one time and I had my time off at the beginning of the month.



We're pretty small in our dept (going to get smaller by the start of next year) too which is why first come, first serve is important. I've been relatively new compared to others so I've never claimed holiday time during the holidays, but this my third year coming up, so this time I think it'd be fair to ask. I hope you still have a good holiday even though you're not taking any time.


----------



## schumigirl

Safe travels buckeev…..quite the trip ahead of you!! 


Lynne, we too had a half moon this morning.....sky was beautiful last night and incredibly clear. Kyle was out stargazing and got some beautiful images of the Orion Nebula, it was slightly visible with the naked eye.....stunning. Pizza sounds good, enjoy it..........wish I liked pretzels.....



cam......thanks so much, yes, we had a fabulous time in Orlando! Back to normality now.....but you`re doing the same too.....lol....it`s not easy. 
That doesn't sound like shortbread what you described.....us Scots are very adamant shortbread isn't a cookie.....lol....no such thing as icing on it!! I guess we can be precious about it since it`s almost a perfect product as it is......
I use a variety of things, depending on what I`m serving the meatballs with....for general Italian style meatballs with home made sauce for pasta, I use plain old cayenne pepper. I use muscovado sugar in the sauce too which is also spicy, but the dark sugar balances the acidity of the tomato and the heat from the cayenne. For Greek style meatballs I use a variety of spices, and usually diced up jalapenos.…..lush!!!! 
Glad you have a slower time at work for a while, gives you a chance to catch up a little to life after vacations...…..





Yes, can`t get a replacement mug....it was 10 years old, but still looked brand new...….so cute. 

It is freezing here today! We had -4C this morning and didn't get much warmer throughout the day......we had a bimble up to the wholesale butcher we use, freezing fog the whole journey as it`s out in the middle of nowhere......roads weren't the best, but everyone seemed to be driving to the conditions. Except one young girl I`d say was in her mid 20`s......she took such a risk to get two cars ahead......I was glad she was in front of us and not behind, her braking was extreme. 

Still freezing outside so won`t be going far tonight...….some good tv, well, some tv and a glass of wine I think...….can`t believe a week today will be Christmas...…..


----------



## Lashed34

Well our 2 weeks at HRH are over - the long flight back to the UK later this afternoon - to be honest though we're looking forward to 10 hours of sitting down and being waited on in Premium  It's been an amazing trip and I'll be doing a full trip report once home. Till next time Orlando....


----------



## schumigirl

Lashed34 said:


> Well our 2 weeks at HRH are over - the long flight back to the UK later this afternoon - to be honest though we're looking forward to 10 hours of sitting down and being waited on in Premium  It's been an amazing trip and I'll be doing a full trip report once home. Till next time Orlando....



10 hours back to the UK?? Who are you flying with??

Our Virgin flight took 6 hours and 57 minutes last week. Food in Premium was the best food we’d had coming home before.....breakfast was dreadful however, so we didn’t touch that.

Safe travels home.


----------



## Lashed34

schumigirl said:


> 10 hours back to the UK?? Who are you flying with??
> 
> Our Virgin flight took 6 hours and 57 minutes last week. Food in Premium was the best food we’d had coming home before.....breakfast was dreadful however, so we didn’t touch that.
> 
> Safe travels home.


It was 10 coming over with Virgin but I'll take 6 going back Then we don't fly out of Manchester back home to Portugal until 6pm....oh the pain!


----------



## schumigirl

We are usually just over 8 and a half hours going out, sounds like you were unlucky with your flight. 10 hours? All our Virgin flights take around the same time going out to Orlando. 



So, we have a slightly warmer evening of 0C. Feels like -3C apparently.

Dinner up soon.........and I forgot the final of The Apprentice is on tonight, that’s what we’ll be watching later.

I’m craving coconut ice cream........I have no ingredients to make it, will have to make sure I get them tomorrow when we grocery shop. I do have Bounty Bars in the treat cabinet........mmmmmmm.........that’ll work.


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels, Lash.  So nice to have 2 weeks to have enjoyed your holiday.  Another reason to book another.  And ooh, such a long day of flights.

Cool out here still, and that wind. Bad hair day, and full of pizza. 

Means, time for tea. 

Hmm, candy in English is not always same, so have to look up that name, Schumi.  We do have coconut candy, that is Mounds, with or without nuts, so with nuts called Almond Joy.


----------



## Lashed34

Lynne G said:


> Safe travels, Lash.  So nice to have 2 weeks to have enjoyed your holiday.  Another reason to book another.  And ooh, such a long day of flights.
> 
> Cool out here still, and that wind. Bad hair day, and full of pizza.
> 
> Means, time for tea.
> 
> Hmm, candy in English is not always same, so have to look up that name, Schumi.  We do have coconut candy, that is Mounds, with or without nuts, so with nuts called Almond Joy.


thank you - Just want to get on the flight and relax  I will be online as soon as we get home to re-book  Loved HRH and all Orlando had to offer but so much more to see and do.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Safe travels, Lash.  So nice to have 2 weeks to have enjoyed your holiday.  Another reason to book another.  And ooh, such a long day of flights.
> 
> Cool out here still, and that wind. Bad hair day, and full of pizza.
> 
> Means, time for tea.
> 
> Hmm, candy in English is not always same, so have to look up that name, Schumi.  We do have coconut candy, that is Mounds, with or without nuts, so with nuts called Almond Joy.



Chocolate is very different in the states! And not in a good way for us.......

We always bring loads of British chocolate for the guys at both hotels......and  some do love Bounty bars......and no, no nuts in it......although nuts shouldn’t be in chocolate ......only flavoured as a savoury snack.....of course that’s just me!




Dinner filled me up.....had no room for a bounty bar after all.

Just done some last minute online shopping......there’s always something. I  always think I’m done, then see something else......


----------



## Lynne G

Oh I agree, Schumi.  We don't put as much richness in most of our chocolates.  Why I always like ice cream in England too.  Much creamier.  

Not sure what for dinner.  I'm still full.  Tea cup is so enjoyable, as snow shower outside my window, swirling from the wind.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

doing a quick stop in. 

Been busy here...although it's slow at work...but I've still been super busy.  Xmas shopping is almost done.  The boys and I are planning on heading out tomorrow after they are done school, and I'll leave work early to shop for the dh.  He is the only one we have left.   All my parcels are mailed.  Christmas cards with pictures of all our events this year included are mailed out and should be arriving soon, if Canada Post can get their act together and actually do what they charge us for    Christmas baking is started.  I'll finish tonight and tomorrow.  Then I will bring a tray of goodies to my work and the dh''s work as well.  That last day of work is always made better with lots of SUGAR!!!! lol

Schumi...your weather sounds familiar.  It is cold here ( not as cold as it could be, so I'll take when we have and try to not complain )  But it sure makes our days long when it is cold.  Sorry to hear about your mug.  I love my mugs...and am a creature of habit...so I hate when that happens. 

Lashed...it sounds like your trip was wonderful.  I'm hoping that you get used to regular life quickly...it's good that Christmas is arriving soon.

Cam....I love a good meal of spaghetti and meatballs.  It's a favorite in our home for week night meals. 

Lynne...enjoy your short week.  I'm counting down the days for both jobs....then I'm off for 2 glorious weeks!!!!!  I can't wait!.  I'll be doing some organizing in a couple of areas, and also finishing up some quilts...then getting started on a baby nest for the grand daughter. 

Mac - I'm sorry to hear your favorite chicken tacos are gone.  Hopefully you can find a replacement for it soon

Monyk - I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet Daisy.  Whether they have fur or feathers, they leave an imprint on our hearts. 

Charade -  your trip to the zoo!!!!  I would  to see, touch and feed a sloth.  They are my favorite animal!!!!!!  

Well, I should finish up my last spreadsheet for the day, get my list for baking the last few treats, and get ready to head home. 

Have a great day to anyone who I didn't mention here.  I hope everyone is great!


----------



## Charade67

Greetings everyone. Busy but good day today. I had to go back to Sea Quest today because I discovered that they had charged us twice for our admission. The weird then is that the manager couldn't find a record of our transaction from Monday night. He probably spent at least 30 minutes looking and could not find it anywhere in their records. He finally offered to refund the cost of the sloth interaction (it was a separate fee paid earlier on a different card) since he was able to locate that charge. Since it was almost the same amount as the admission (the interaction was $1.20 more) I agreed.



buckeev said:


> Good Morning all youse-n-y'all! About to load up and head to the airport! ALL SEVENTEEN OF US!


 Wow, I have never been anywhere with a group that large. Have a great vacation. 



Lynne G said:


> Hey, have all the homies been good this year? LOL


 Of course we have. 



Lynne G said:


> Finally, woot! Charade's present is on it's way for sure, now.


 I have been given a delivery date of December 24. 




cam757 said:


> Good Morning....It is Wednesday and still loads of shopping to do. Why do I do this to myself every year???


 Have you ever worked retail? Working retail cured me of last minute shopping. 



schumigirl said:


> I do have Bounty Bars in the treat cabinet........mmmmmmm.........that’ll work.


 I had to look those up. They look similar to our Mounds bars.  Yum. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Charade - your trip to the zoo!!!! I would  to see, touch and feed a sloth. They are my favorite animal!!!!!!


If you ever find yourself in central Virginia let me know and I will introduce you to Flash the sloth. 

Speaking of sloths, I got my first Christmas gift from a client today. Each week when I text her a reminder for her appointment she responds with a sloth emoji. I told her that I love sloths and today she gave me this:


----------



## macraven

Lashed34 said:


> Well our 2 weeks at HRH are over - the long flight back to the UK later this afternoon - to be honest though we're looking forward to 10 hours of sitting down and being waited on in Premium  It's been an amazing trip and I'll be doing a full trip report once home. Till next time Orlando....


 Looking forwards to your trip report
HRH is an amazing hotel 
I stayed there the year they opened and still have the cd and hotel logo trinkets they gave to all guests


----------



## macraven

This day has gone by fast for me
I blinked and morning became night....

Sweet dreams homies


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, thanks Mac.  

Ooh, another clear sky, meaning, windy and cool.  19 out, with a wind chill in the single digits.  Sigh.  But at least I will be wearing my sunglasses with my gloves and hats during my lunchtime walk.

Rumor has it, more pizza to arrive today.  Hmm, and I wonder what else.  

Gotta go, tea needs to be filling a third cup of tea.  Yeah, my little heater is cranking, and ooh, still cool enough inside, I'm staying close to that heater.  Sigh.

Well, that means, why yes, I will certain not be moving as fast tomorrow morning.  But for those wanting to know the day of the week, well,
 oh yes, oh yes, that means tomorrow is Friday. but remember,   So drink up, next week is Christmas, and the week after, New Year's.  


What a year has this been.  May you all have a wonderful end of 2019, and an even better 2020.

Okay, tea for me.  Later homies.  Be good.  

The Christmas Countdown is now:


----------



## Disxuni

Good morning, homies! We're getting closer to closer and continuing the countdown ^. Thinking about pizza and it's nowhere near lunch. I do not even know what I'm going to eat.

It looks like the baking continues and things continue to be mailed out. 

Jelly at @Lashed34. I love the HRH. Also, that's cool that you have those collectibles @macraven. I have a framed photo of the guitar that is in the pool area (it's been awhile so I do not know if it's still there). Dad got on a hill and took a photo of it as it was about to storm. With the focus of the guitar with it's neon lighting and the darkness in the background it's an amazing photo, especially for a disposable camera. Always been a favorite photo of mine so a few years back it was made to be bigger and framed for a Christmas present.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Slow day at work today. Last night a client left me a Lindt chocolate bear. I think next Christmas I am going to bring a bowl of candy for our clients.
I need to call an insurance company but am dreading doing it. Hope everyone is having a good day so far.


----------



## Lynne G

Enjoy pictures that are so love to be seen again.  Nice you are getting it reprinted for your Dad, Dix.

Good Morning to Dix, Mac, and Charade.  

Busy here, but that's because it's a drop and run.  You can bet many of those cars leaving around lunchtime, are not returning, but won't be me.

Off to make some coffee.  Need to warm hands.  Yeah, it looks cold out, but glorious sunshine.


----------



## macraven

It’s cold here
(Not inside my house as I keep the thermostat at 74)

I’m waiting for it to warm up to 50 before I have to go to the grocery store


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> doing a quick stop in.
> 
> Been busy here...although it's slow at work...but I've still been super busy.  Xmas shopping is almost done.  The boys and I are planning on heading out tomorrow after they are done school, and I'll leave work early to shop for the dh.  He is the only one we have left.   All my parcels are mailed.  Christmas cards with pictures of all our events this year included are mailed out and should be arriving soon, if Canada Post can get their act together and actually do what they charge us for    Christmas baking is started.  I'll finish tonight and tomorrow.  Then I will bring a tray of goodies to my work and the dh''s work as well.  That last day of work is always made better with lots of SUGAR!!!! lol
> 
> Schumi...your weather sounds familiar.  It is cold here ( not as cold as it could be, so I'll take when we have and try to not complain )  But it sure makes our days long when it is cold.  Sorry to hear about your mug.  I love my mugs...and am a creature of habit...so I hate when that happens.
> 
> Lashed...it sounds like your trip was wonderful.  I'm hoping that you get used to regular life quickly...it's good that Christmas is arriving soon.
> 
> Cam....I love a good meal of spaghetti and meatballs.  It's a favorite in our home for week night meals.
> 
> Lynne...enjoy your short week.  I'm counting down the days for both jobs....then I'm off for 2 glorious weeks!!!!!  I can't wait!.  I'll be doing some organizing in a couple of areas, and also finishing up some quilts...then getting started on a baby nest for the grand daughter.
> 
> Mac - I'm sorry to hear your favorite chicken tacos are gone.  Hopefully you can find a replacement for it soon
> 
> Monyk - I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet Daisy.  Whether they have fur or feathers, they leave an imprint on our hearts.
> 
> Charade -  your trip to the zoo!!!!  I would  to see, touch and feed a sloth.  They are my favorite animal!!!!!!
> 
> Well, I should finish up my last spreadsheet for the day, get my list for baking the last few treats, and get ready to head home.
> 
> Have a great day to anyone who I didn't mention here.  I hope everyone is great!



Sounds like you are quite organised too!!! I love that feeling of almost being done......work will be over soon......and baking for the festive season is so much fun!!!! I`ve made quite a few things today and the house smells like sugar!!! Enjoy your two weeks off!!! 




Lynne G said:


> Aww, thanks Mac.
> 
> Ooh, another clear sky, meaning, windy and cool.  19 out, with a wind chill in the single digits.  Sigh.  But at least I will be wearing my sunglasses with my gloves and hats during my lunchtime walk.
> 
> Rumor has it, more pizza to arrive today.  Hmm, and I wonder what else.
> 
> Gotta go, tea needs to be filling a third cup of tea.  Yeah, my little heater is cranking, and ooh, still cool enough inside, I'm staying close to that heater.  Sigh.
> 
> Well, that means, why yes, I will certain not be moving as fast tomorrow morning.  But for those wanting to know the day of the week, well,
> View attachment 459480 oh yes, oh yes, that means tomorrow is Friday. but remember, View attachment 459481  So drink up, next week is Christmas, and the week after, New Year's.
> 
> 
> What a year has this been.  May you all have a wonderful end of 2019, and an even better 2020.
> 
> Okay, tea for me.  Later homies.  Be good.
> 
> The Christmas Countdown is now:  View attachment 459482




One thing I do miss about working in an office is the goodies and celebrations around the holidays...….enjoy the pizza again!!! And wow....that's cold...….




Charade67 said:


> Good morning. Slow day at work today. Last night a client left me a Lindt chocolate bear. I think next Christmas I am going to bring a bowl of candy for our clients.
> I need to call an insurance company but am dreading doing it. Hope everyone is having a good day so far.



Good luck with the insurance, they`re never fun to deal with...….when I worked in another kind of office for my friend, that was a medical office, we always had a desk full of candy at Christmas and things like shortbread and Scottish tablet......patients loved it!!! 




macraven said:


> It’s cold here
> (Not inside my house as I keep the thermostat at 74)
> 
> I’m waiting for it to warm up to 50 before I have to go to the grocery store



We were much milder today, but windy and now it`s cooling again.....we have our thermostat around 75/76f usually......our house is normally warm anyway. But, doesn`t go wrong......the Aga helps massively too. Hope the stores aren't too busy when you go....this time of year they just seem to be permanently busy......



Been a lovely day today.......baked, shopped, baked some more and shopped some more.......gotta love the internet! Apart from some last minute fresh produce and desserts we need to buy next week, probably Monday as I don`t want to deal with the stores on Xmas Eve......we`re done. Oh and the Turkey`s are being delivered Tuesday morning......will cook one and freeze it as we love Turkey! Nice to have it into January.......

Pitch black here for the last hour or so.......and made a chicken curry for Tom and I tonight. Should be nice. 

Have a great Thursday.......



​


----------



## Pumpkin1172

doing a quick stop in!!!! I'm procrastinating and have the attention span of a squirrel today 



Charade67 said:


> Speaking of sloths, I got my first Christmas gift from a client today. Each week when I text her a reminder for her appointment she responds with a sloth emoji. I told her that I love sloths and today she gave me this:


OMG....I need that in my life!!!!  Especially on the weekends when I want to just sit and enjoy my morning coffee and bailey's ( the only way I drink coffee  ) and the hubby is bugging me to get up a dressed to head out to do our weekly shopping so that he can rest of the rest of the day while seem to stay busy putzing, cleaning and everything else I don't get done during the week   I could point at the mug!!!!!  

Schumi....your chicken curry sounds delightful.  Sounds like your ready for the holiday season to start!  My shopping list is almost ready.  I'm hoping to go the bulk of my shopping on Sunday morning...then run out on Tuesday morning, and pick up some fresh buns from a great little bakery not far from the house.  You gotta have buns for all the left over turkey!  Turkey left overs never last long on our house.  We love turkey...and I make one probably once every 2nd month or so.  I already have a Homer Simpson drool happening thinking about turkey dinner lol

Alright...going to try to focus and get my invoicing done so I can just lollygag for the rest of the day!


----------



## Disxuni

St Augustine Night of Lights.


----------



## macraven

Very nice pictures!


----------



## Charade67

I fell asleep while reading and woke up a little while ago feeling very warm. The cat had decided to sleep next to me. 
I am probably going to be awake for a while now. 

Dh has a birthday on Christmas Eve. He was supposed to find out what restaurants will be open then let me know where he would like dinner. I got a text from him tonight (he is out of town for a couple of days) and he said that he didn't look for a restaurant so I should surprise him. Okay, fine. I just booked an early dinner at an Italian restaurant in Richmond. I figure we will make a day of it and go see the new Star Wars movie while we are out there. 

Pretty pictures Disxuni. I want to go see some lights. later today B and I are going to a festival of trees at the Natural Bridge. Hope it is worth the drive.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin.....I love the word lollygag!!! Yes, curry was delicious.....always popular with Tom and I......Kyle isn’t a curry fan at all! But, we all love turkey........we only get fresh turkeys this time of year and Easter so we make the most of it. We’re like you.....love the leftovers. Which is why we usually cook two huge turkeys and portion up the second and freeze in turkey gravy or even chicken stock so it heats up again beautifully......can’t wait!! Yes, have to pick up last minute fresh stuff on Monday or Tuesday.....will pop out as early as we can for that and be home for 8.30am hopefully.....

Nice pics Dix


Charade.....Christmas Eve is just the busiest of nights to go out for a meal.....glad you got booked up! We have an early evening meet up with some friends for drinks and apps on the 24th.......just in the local village pub as they rather nicely decided they are closing early so staff can have most of the evening off and spend it with family or whatever they want to do.....We like that idea.....hope you have fun!



It was so mild last night! Our temps went up to 50F.......it felt almost tropical!

Back out today..........we’ve been enjoying the stores so far, full of lights and lovely displays, but crowds haven’t been too bad at all. Won’t be going far on the weekend or Monday &Tuesday too! Time to catch up with friends  or simply watch tv and eat goodies! And a little bit of internet time too of course...... 

Not sure of weekend plans yet......I know we have a couple of little get togethers  planned at some point.......will need to check with friends....

Have a great Friday........5 more sleeps till Christmas!


----------



## Disxuni

Thanks everyone!

The festival of trees sounds absolutely beautiful!

Yes, five more sleeps til Christmas, @schumigirl! Glad you’re enjoying the beauty of the shops. Hope you have fun with your get togethers!

Hope @macraven gets sleep soon and I hope you fall back asleep @Charade67 eventually. I have issues with sleeping and rarely take naps, or pass out. The only time I’ll naturally fall asleep is in a car. Any other time Ihave to force myself to sleep.

As for the homies who haven’t woken yet, I hope you all have a good day!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh I have been awake for some time.  DH is not the quiet type when getting out the door.  Hence, got a chance to do wash.  Little one has white sneakers that are not so white now.  So, threw them in the washer, with some bleach.  They looked brighter to me, so now I hear them clunking around in the dryer.  And since I had to go down to empty the washer, well put another load in.  

Little one wants to do some shopping, and maybe eat out, as she is wanting a bowl of matzo ball soup.  It will be a choice, as one place has a huge matzo ball, where the other place has large ones.  So we will either be more North of us, or more East of us.  Does not matter to me, food at both places is very good.

Wonderful pictures, Dix.  Thank you for sharing them.  Have a great Friday too.  

Schumi, nice to hear the weather is nicer feeling today, and enjoy shopping too. Yes, I do enjoy the decorations in many of the stores and malls.

Beep, well more like annnnnk. Next load is done.

Later homies.  And hope Charade is still getting some sound sleep.


----------



## keishashadow

Like a bad rash, I’m baaaack.  Still down a few cylinders, turns out the allergies that kicked up end of August masked a chronic sinus infection,  exacerbated by my ahem frequent air travel.  If you gotta go, might as well be on vacation.  

After a week on the meds starting to live bettter thru chemistry, yet off my game all the way around.  Today quite delayed as to catching up on holiday preps, but soon back out into the fray. Sometimes you need a 3rd hot cuppa something to get you rolling along.  

Looking doubtful i’ll Get my normal cookie tray assembled. The mr specifically asked me to wait to bake for fear of contaminating the family lol probably a good idea.  May just do choc chip cookies next week and buy a few others & call it done.  

Will read back this weekend but mention of sloths (my new spirit animal) caught my eye .  They are everywhere.  Funny how popular they’ve become last few years.  Bought new luggage covers, guess what’s on them?  Those prints will positively make those bags jump off the carousel

Hope all are on track to have a wonderful holiday.  If not, get your rears into gear, pronto,  ho-ho-ho


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Doing a quick stop in!!!!

Got all my work cleared off my desk by 11:30 AM!!!!  Now I can just relax sitting on my butt and do nothing!!!!  Probably catch up on Schumi's trip report and live vicariously through her pictures of warm air, palm trees and food!!! And I will probably check out for specials on a couple of places we have our eye on for a last minute warm winter get away.  I have a few in mind...so I'm keeping and eye on them to see if the prices are fluctuating yet. Two more days of work at the second job tomorrow and Sunday for half a day....then I will be putting my feet up  and just relaxing and doing the things I enjoy.  

Disx...those were amazing pictures!!!!  We have a parade of lights here...but standing out in the cold ( -10 F ) is NOT my idea of fun.  So we don't go to that.  So I'll look at other peoples pictures!!!!

Schumi...yup...lollygag is the perfect analogy for me.  I love and can lollygag like a pro .  And we like to get fresh farm raised turkeys too.  We are very fortunate that there are a couple of menonite colonies around here...and they sell their fresh anything and everything in the local butcher shops and our Farmer's Market here.  I am willing to spend more for those tasty ones that a bland utility turkey.  

Lynne....I did that yesterday with the both the boys.  We had a great evening out...and it wasn't even too crazy busy.  It is those moments we look forward to.  

keisha....I sure hope you feel better in time to enjoy the holiday season.  Being sick over the holidays is never fun.  

Well...off to catch up on Schumi's trip report!!!

I hope everyone is doing great, and getting all the last minute things done.


----------



## Lynne G

Mall not too busy yet.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin.......we can also turn lollygagging into an Olympic event......if Tom postpones doing something, he’ll laugh and say he’s just lollygagging.....good word!! I’m envious you have the fresh turkeys so often!!! We could buy frozen.....but, no...we stick to fresh always. Hope the next two days go quickly for you........


Yay.......Keisha’s back........ Glad you’re back in the land of the healthy......or as healthy as can be!! Travel is worth it though.......yes, I’d lay off the baking......although your baking sounds as if it’s something special!!!


Lynne.....Mall looks lovely!! Hope you got some nice shopping done......




Quite a day. Almost forgot we had a lunch today, wasn’t on my calendar so wouldn’t have remembered if it wasn’t for friend texting us for us ride over......so after a morning shopping and we found the crowds....stores we looked at going to were crazy, so we only got the essentials. Then, had lunch, which was lovely and very festive, and one of the couples mentioned they hadn’t seen Jim Carey’s Grinch movie.......so, after lunch, which was quite late by this point.....it was back to ours to watch it in the the room with the massive tv.....only way to watch a movie.

Funnily enough, one of our friends William, looks almost exactly like Chevy Chase looked like in Christmas Vacation......so everyone buys him Christmas jumpers all the time......we don’t....we buy him very good alcohol......he much prefers that! But, he did have a crazy Christmas jumper on today.

So they loved it! How can you not have seen The Grinch?? Even after a big lunch we still managed a few nibbles and a few drinks......but, it was a lovely day. They’ve not long left for home in a cab. 

Tomorrow I cook the turkey that we portion up and freeze......friend delivered it today, looks lovely......our Christmas Day turkey is coming Tuesday.......then maybe out tomorrow night......or maybe a night in......with a Christmas movie.

Hope your Friday has been a good one......


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday everyone. I did manage to get back to sleep, but woke up earlier than I had planned. B and I went to the festival of tress today. It was okay, but not as many trees as I had hoped to see. Since we had driven all that way we decided to take a walk out to the bridge. If you have never seen the VA natural bridge here it is:


Normally you can walk under the bridge then down a path that takes you to a small waterfall.  Today we could only go to the front of the bridge. There were icicles on the bridge (see next picture) and they didn't want the risk of tourists getting hit with falling icicles. 




schumigirl said:


> Charade.....Christmas Eve is just the busiest of nights to go out for a meal.....glad you got booked up! We have an early evening meet up with some friends for drinks and apps on the 24th.......just in the local village pub as they rather nicely decided they are closing early so staff can have most of the evening off and spend it with family or whatever they want to do.....We like that idea.....hope you have fun!


 I think you are smart going to a local pub. The restaurant we are going to is at a large mall. We are probably crazy to do this on Christmas Eve, but dh hasn't been to this restaurant in years. 



Disxuni said:


> Hope @macraven gets sleep soon and I hope you fall back asleep @Charade67 eventually. I have issues with sleeping and rarely take naps, or pass out. The only time I’ll naturally fall asleep is in a car. Any other time Ihave to force myself to sleep.


I am terrible about falling asleep in the car if I am not the one driving. I don't know why the car makes me so sleepy. 



keishashadow said:


> Like a bad rash, I’m baaaack.





keishashadow said:


> Will read back this weekend but mention of sloths (my new spirit animal) caught my eye . They are everywhere. Funny how popular they’ve become last few years. Bought new luggage covers, guess what’s on them? Those prints will positively make those bags jump off the carousel


 Welcome back. Glad you are feeling better. I claim the sloth as my spirit animal too. They are slow, solitary creatures, and are somewhat picky eaters. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Got all my work cleared off my desk by 11:30 AM!!!! Now I can just relax sitting on my butt and do nothing!!!!


 Sounds like a great way to spend a Friday at work. 

Dh is in Florida right now for a college football bowl game tomorrow. B and I would have gone with him, but neither of us cares much about football. This afternoon we decided that we will go to Busch Gardens Christmas town tomorrow. Since it is a 3 hour drive we plan to stay overnight in a hotel and come back on Sunday. Hopefully we will not have a repeat of what happened last time we went to Busch Gardens.


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels and have fun at Busch Gardens tomorrow, Charade.  

Yay a Keisha post.  Like a bad penny.  LOL . Glad to hear you are feeling better.  Yeah, older one is still on medication.  Allergies are still bothering him, as many bring plants and flowers inside.

Hehe, watching Frosty .


----------



## Lynne G

S
A 
T 
U 
R 
D 
A 
Y
!

Why yes it is.

Up way too early again.  Oops left the alarm on.  Oh well.  Was nice to see a dark sky be one brighter.  

Today’s schedule:  some returns and a bit of grocery shopping, wrapping and deciding if take out Chinese food for dinner is the choice, or pizza, or other.

Christmas fun in a park for Charade.  Hope your weekend trip is perfect.  

And so, more tea is needed, thus, may all have a super nice Saturday.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, as long as you have a reservation it`ll be fine.....have a good weekend too. 

Lynne.....up too early? Story of my life.....although I did sleep till 7.30 this morning, latest I`ve slept for years......it was light already! 



Lovely morning dropping presents off to some friends who are close by, and checked out my secret santa gifts from several friends......some lovely thoughts in there. 

Lazy afternoon and rather strangely decided to stay in tonight......everywhere will be mobbed tonight. It`s not cold either, not warm but just very dull and grey outside. 

Had some lovely bacon today......think the aroma may have wafted over to the other side of the Atlantic!! 

Cooking our spare turkey right now......once it`s cold, it`ll be sliced, soaked in stock or gravy and frozen to enjoy at a later date.......smells lovely! 

Have a great Saturday......


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## macraven

Homer has to be the picture of the day here......
Bacon!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, thanks Mac.  That Schumi wafting the bacon smell here. LOL


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning while I wait for B to finish getting ready. We are going to go get breakfast then head over to Busch Gardens. It's a 3 hour drive. 

Lynne - I vote for Chinese food. I don't know if we will eat in the park or not. BG is a great theme park, but the food could be better. 

Schumi - I had to chuckle  at spare Turkey. I guess I've never thought of food as something one would have a spare of. 

My next post will be from Williamsburg.


----------



## Disxuni

Good afternoon, everyone! Hope everyone is having a food day. Been antiquing and found this. I do not consider it an antique, but it’s quite cool. It’s a pin that’s bigger than my hand. Thought I’d share since we’re all Universal fans!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Disxuni said:


> Good afternoon, everyone! Hope everyone is having a food day. Been antiquing and found this. I do not consider it an antique, but it’s quite cool. It’s a pin that’s bigger than my hand. Thought I’d share since we’re all Universal fans!
> 
> View attachment 459913



Cool pin!!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

We’re waiting in line for a visit with Santa, watching so many kids run around wild as though they brought themselves here for some sort of rave party or something, I’m not typically the type that coaches other parents but holy cow............


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, I guess it’s not so much a spare turkey as an extra one so we can enjoy turkey into January and February.....it does reheat beautifully in liquids......


DLPN......I hate badly behaved children where parents don‘t seem to try to do anything......I have been known to make my feelings known once or twice.......lazy parenting is the worst.



Been enjoying a couple of Christmas movies.......tonight was Love Actually and currently have Christmas Vacation on, gotta love the Griswolds.....still to watch White Christmas (Christmas Eve afternoon) The 1951 A Christmas Carol with Alasdair Sim, my personal favourite, the 1938 version of A Christmas Carol with Reginald Owen and The Muppet Christmas Carol....quite a few that are similar but very different.

Guys are heading out in the morning for a few bits of shopping and I’m guessing some last minute Christmas presents........I plan to wrap the final presents while they’re out. Have a Carol service to attend for an hour or so late afternoon tomorrow.....the local choir are performing in the village church, always a fabulous performance. I’m a sucker for Christmas Hymns......

Time for a snack........think we’ve just nibbled the night away.......
perfect!


----------



## Charade67

Quick hello as I am waiting for a show to start. Will be back tonight with a few pictures.


----------



## Charade67

Hello from a nice warm hotel room. It got down to freezing tonight, but we had a great time. We saw all the shows we wanted to see, rode the train, and did a little window shopping. Some of the rides were running, but we both thought it was too cold to ride anything.  I didn’t take a lot of pictures, but here are a few.





And my personal favorite







Disxuni said:


> Good afternoon, everyone! Hope everyone is having a food day. Been antiquing and found this. I do not consider it an antique, but it’s quite cool. It’s a pin that’s bigger than my hand. Thought I’d share since we’re all Universal fans!


Very cool pin. 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We’re waiting in line for a visit with Santa, watching so many kids run around wild as though they brought themselves here for some sort of rave party or something, I’m not typically the type that coaches other parents but holy cow...


 Ugh. The only thing worse than out of control kids are parents who don’t discipline. I remember having to take B out of stores and restaurants a few times when she was little. 



schumigirl said:


> Been enjoying a couple of Christmas movies.......tonight was Love Actually and currently have Christmas Vacation on, gotta love the Griswolds.....still to watch White Christmas (Christmas Eve afternoon) The 1951 A Christmas Carol with Alasdair Sim, my personal favourite, the 1938 version of A Christmas Carol with Reginald Owen and The Muppet Christmas Carol....quite a few that are similar but very different.


White Christmas and Muppet Christmas Carol are two of my favorites. We watched the Muppets last night.

We got to Bush Gardens at 2:00 and stayed until they closed at 10:00. Time for sleep. Good night all.


----------



## schumigirl

Lovely pictures Charade......glad you’re having such a lovely weekend with your daughter.



We have rain this morning........might clear up later, but as I have no plans to go out today, not bothered too much. Although my two are heading out soon to get some bits and some fresh stuff.

Wrapping the last of their gifts while they’re out and then lazy couple of days for me. Friends will pop in and out over the next few days and I’ll drop in to see a couple too, still have to drop in to see my friends little granddaughter and leave her gifts there.......she will be so excited! Love that little girl, all she asked Father Christmas for this year was a toy puppy and a minion pencil... 

Have a great Sunday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Tea for me. 

Awesome pictures, Charade and sounds like a nice day at the park.

Yay, Schumi is in the gift giving mode, and sorry to hear weather is so rainy today.

SW movie for us today. Older one is the fan, little one is annoyed she has a ticket, and me, just like to enjoy a movie.

Shopping yesterday was good.  Think I am done.  And Warmer today.  So wahoo for me.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Going to a morning showing of Star Wars here shortly, Bacon and eggs first though, Dream lounger theatre so will be able to lay back and enjoy the show.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. We are getting ready to head back home. 
We will be going to see Star Wars on Tuesday For dh’s birthday.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Tomorrow I cook the turkey that we portion up and freeze......friend delivered it today, looks lovely......our Christmas Day turkey is coming Tuesday.......then maybe out tomorrow night......or maybe a night in......with a Christmas movie.


Not sure what i’m Making for dinner today, maybe chicken wings, may just hit up MickeyD’s.  Need to wrap presents again today.

Two turkey breasts going into oven in a bit too.  Will disappear quick enough, turkey a big fave here.  Have learned to cook our ‘own’ holiday meal as the pickins are meager and quality of the E for effort type at my SiLs lol. 


Charade67 said:


> If you have never seen the VA natural bridge here it is:


I can cross that off my bucket list . Have you done any of the presidential homes near Charlottesville? We love that sort of historical touring almost as much as the amusement parks.  Passed their ‘exits’ on hwy a few times driving to BG but didn’t have time to work them into our brief visits to the area.


Disxuni said:


> Good afternoon, everyone! Hope everyone is having a food day. Been antiquing and found this. I do not consider it an antique, but it’s quite cool. It’s a pin that’s bigger than my hand. Thought I’d share since we’re all Universal fans!
> 
> View attachment 459913


Did you see the new commerical featuring some of cast from movie?  Not quite sure how I feel about it but nice to see the little guy back on screen in some format I suppose.

 That would make a good Xmas present for an ET fan.  I try to pick up something goofy along that line for everyone on my list    This am on amazon found this little, heavily discounted gem.  Intended for my oldest DS, a huge horror fan chip off the block.  I introduced him to ‘the master’ hehe




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We’re waiting in line for a visit with Santa, watching so many kids run around wild as though they brought themselves here for some sort of rave party or something, I’m not typically the type that coaches other parents but holy cow............


Always marveled how they tend to toss in photos after the kids have done a sugarfilled breakfast and are amped up to the max.  The easter bunny meet & greet is a whole ‘nether thing.  I’ve yet to see one that hasn’t made me consider bolting as to the creepy factor.  Should be featured more in HHN imo.




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Going to a morning showing of Star Wars here shortly, Bacon and eggs first though, Dream lounger theatre so will be able to lay back and enjoy the show.



Aah, my mister is on a 10 night stretch of midnights until Xmas eve am.  Then back out daylight day after xmas.  Planning on it Thursday or Friday.  It’s been rough trying to avoid the spoilers and bad reviews.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww poor DH, Keisha.  Yep, eggs and toast for us too, as unbeknown to me, the SW fan, older one said oh, we could have been in a much earlier viewing of the movie.  Hence, a very long breakfast before viewing.  Place is packed.


----------



## schumigirl

So many SW fans here!

Yes, the reviews aren't great....Tom doesn't even want to go see it. I`ve never been a fan.


Yes, Janet, turkey is a big hit with all of us....and always plenty of leftovers for us too.....first turkey we cooked yesterday is now freezing happily to be enjoyed next couple of months....it was a big sucker!!! Same with one for the big day....there`ll be plenty left for Boxing Day and the next, plus we`ll be able to freeze some. Not liking the sound of your SiL servings.....lol.....that's one meal you want to feel like it`s an extravagance...…. 



And a big shout out to our Vicki........we miss you and hope you are doing ok......come back soon........  





No more shopping for me now.....I`m done and dusted. Tom has a few things to pick up tomorrow, one will be flowers for me....I heard him on the phone to the florist when he thought I was in the laundry room! But, no more stores now till hopefully Saturday or Sunday next week.

Yes, winter solstice is here.....shortest day.....it`s almost completely dark here and it`s barely 4pm.


----------



## Lynne G

Eh movie


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, shortest daylight was feeling dark so fast.  Most are watching the ballgame.  Poor Keisha, team lost in last minutes.  

Alarm set, it is the back to routine night. Good thing is, a one day week. How nice is that. And ordered a tray of hoagies for my office, so little one will pick it up for me, and bring to office. Thought it would be nice to share lunch with those that do go into work tomorrow.

Shopping is generally done. Some more things to wrap, then ready for the holidays.

Hope all have a lovely evening.  Ah, loud voices from the family room.  Guess the game is still on.


----------



## Charade67

Back home again. Made the mistake of going shopping for ingredients for our Christmas desserts. Should have done that sooner. The store was running low on many baking items. I got down to my last item, a double pie crust (I don't have the patience to make that from scratch), and couldn't find one.  I was not looking forward to going to another store. Thankfully I discovered that Kroger had moved the pie crusts along with whipped cream and other items to a central display. 



keishashadow said:


> Have you done any of the presidential homes near Charlottesville?


 I've been to Monticello and Ash Law-Highland. Both were for Girl Scout events. I've also  been to Jefferson's Poplar Forest which is closer to where I live. 



Lynne G said:


> Eh movie


Oh dear. That's not what I wanted to hear. 



Lynne G said:


> And ordered a tray of hoagies for my office, so little one will pick it up for me, and bring to office. Thought it would be nice to share lunch with those that do go into work tomorrow.


That's very nice of you. I just ordered cookies for my office. 

Thinking about watching a Christmas movie.....


----------



## Pumpkin1172

finally able to pop in again...and say  Happy Day after Winter Solstice lol.  I'm just glad that the days will not be getting longer again.  

I am finally able to say...I'm off for holidays now.  Finished up my last shift for the year at he second job.  And our office is closed all next week!  I go back for a day and a half...then we are off to the dd's for new years eve.
I was glad to practically dance out of work today...retail at this time of year is not fun.  Most people looked right through us when we offered help, or were just blunt and rude to our faces.  I realise people are irritated and tired of shopping...but at least make eye contact with us.  Oh, well...enough gripping.  I'm now done until after the new year...and the people who come in are actually wanting to shop there...not just look for some object to complete their christmas shopping.

After a deep clean on the house, and whipping up a couple batches of cookies to take into the hubby's work...we are ready for Christmas!!!!



Disxuni said:


> It’s a pin that’s bigger than my hand. Thought I’d share since we’re all Universal fans!


That's an awesome pin!!!


Charade67 said:


> Hello from a nice warm hotel room. It got down to freezing tonight, but we had a great time. We saw all the shows we wanted to see, rode the train, and did a little window shopping. Some of the rides were running, but we both thought it was too cold to ride anything. I didn’t take a lot of pictures, but here are a few.



Charade...that looked like that would have been so much fun!!!!  And your shopping to pick up baking supplies...YIKES...I try to go out early to avoid crowds like that.   Good on you for doing that!!!!  I hate shopping when it's super busy like that.



Lynne G said:


> SW movie for us today. Older one is the fan, little one is annoyed she has a ticket, and me, just like to enjoy a movie.


We are SW fans too.  We are going to the movie on Christmas Eve.  It is just the 4 of us...and we will have a light supper before we go...then go see the movie, then come home to have more nibblies and play games.  We are looking forward to the theatre not being packed to the max.  

Schumi...I love a nice fresh bouquet of flowers.  That is sooo nice of him to get you some flowers!!!

Well, I'm going to run and make a few weekend calls to family members...and sit with a beverage and watch a christmas movie.  I hope everyone has a great evening!!!


----------



## schumigirl

​Lynne......it`s a good feeling being done for Christmas.....and I`m sure the office staff will love the hoagies, what a nice thing to do.....

Charade, some store bought pie crusts are just as good today...I`m not a great baker and pie crusts are something I will occasionally buy. Saves time too. 

Pumpkin is on vacation!!!! I hate hearing of folks being rude to anyone.....and yes, some think retail staff are easy targets for rudeness. Horrible. Sounds like some nice plans over the Festive season...….Tom has bought me flowers every week or every 2 weeks since we got together......most weeks it`s just a regular bunch, but now and again it`s a full blown display......always nice. 



Yes, it`s the Eve of Christmas Eve......for some reason one of my favourite days...….

It`s been unseasonally warmer than usual last couple of days......we both woke up boiling hot during the night last two nights. It`s still cool though, very crisp cold this morning. 

Tom is going out this afternoon for a few things. I am popping out to see a few friends this morning and drop off gifts and see my friends little granddaughter......and catch up with my relatives in Long Island by phone later today. 

Gifts are all wrapped, so not much to prepare or plan now. Fridges and freezers are full to bursting with food, so we can avoid stores till Sunday for fresh stuff again. Always a joy to avoid that! 

And bacon for breakfast most days this week....except Christmas Day......usually a very seasonal poinsettia or two to drink, we prefer that to a bucks fizz, and smoked salmon with croissants that day. 

Have a lovely Christmas Eve Eve.....even though it is a Monday...




​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Pumpkin and Schumi news.  

Ack, 31 out, but will be putting those gloves and hat in my bag when I leave this afternoon. 50 will be the high, with some  to see. Nice day on tap.

Quick commute, with a low hanging moon  sliver of moon in the sky. And very dark. And yeah, lazy me, ran defroster rather than scrape. Least was not too thick.

Have a most marvelous Monday all. And yep, Christmas Eve is tomorrow. Enjoy your week off Pumpkin, and hope the visits are fun for Schumi dropping off .


----------



## Disxuni

Thanks everyone for the comments on the pin! I couldn't resist. @keishashadow I did actually enjoy the new commercial with ET in it. I thought it was tastefully done, especially since they did use an AA and didn't rely only on CGI. I'm sure some moments were, but I did find out they did use an AA to some extent, as I discovered the company that was involved in the effects of the film on insta and did show footage of their ET. It was a huge nostalgic boost. While the ride has been running at half capacity I do believe a burst in interest in the ride has to do with the commercial. Last time I got a chance to look at the wait times while at the park not to long ago it was a 50 minute wait while everything else was 10-15 at the time.

@Charade67 beautiful photos of the area! I love lights! It's one of my favorite things about the holidays.

Seeing we got a few people going to see SW. Ended up seeing it yesterday the minute we got home from the trip. I didn't want to waste another second as, other than being a huge fan, there has been do much controversy over the film and I wanted to see it sooner rather than later to prevent myself from being accidentally spoiled.

Also, as @schumigirl said and Phoebe,


----------



## Charade67

I’m having a pretty good Monday so far. I got another gift from a client today - a bag of cookies, some hand lotion, and a $5 gift card to a local
coffee shop. One of our therapists gave me a  gift card to a place called Massage Envy.  Today is payday and my boss gave me 2 identical paychecks. I thought she has made a mistake,  it she says one is my Christmas bonus. It’s not a ton of money (I’m part time) but more than I was expecting. I’m thinking maybe getting a new iPad.

Hope everyone else is having a good day so far.


----------



## keishashadow

Pretty cool Hanukkah wishes 

Morning all. 3 pumpkin pies in the oven. Thinking of bopping out to pick up a smaller ham than the one I already bought as the two turkey breasts didn’t produce quite the amount of meat I expected needed to sustain us for next few days . Carcasses almost done simmering for broth, do love making soup

It’s killing me trying to stay away from the (rotten) SW reviews & spoilers before I get to see it later this week.  Even my die-hard kids were sorta meh after their viewings.  Eeeeeek!

Where’s Mac? Yoo-hoo 

Charade - unexpected presents are always nice!  Get that ipad, treat yourself.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> After a deep clean on the house, and whipping up a couple batches of cookies to take into the hubby's work...we are ready for Christmas!!!!


I’m doing more of a top clean today & tomorrow, just don’t have the energy right now to attack it full force.  That’s my excuse and I’m sticking to it.



schumigirl said:


> Gifts are all wrapped, so not much to prepare or plan now. Fridges and freezers are full to bursting with food, so we can avoid stores till Sunday for fresh stuff again. Always a joy to avoid that!


Told one of my son’s I’d go back out into the fray with him for a few hours today pre dinner.  One of my dog’s Xmas presents finally shipped to WM, need to grab it anyway.  Yes, he also get multiples and do my grandpets. I do love to shop hahaha
Amazon will be depositing a few more things on my porch today & tomorrow but then I can put away the wrapping supply until next year - yea!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Morning all. 3 pumpkin pies in the oven. Thinking of bopping out to pick up a smaller ham than the one I already bought as the two turkey breasts didn’t produce quite the amount of meat I expected needed to sustain us for next few days . Carcasses almost done simmering for broth, do love making soup
> 
> It’s killing me trying to stay away from the (rotten) SW reviews & spoilers before I get to see it later this week.  Even my die-hard kids were sorta meh after their viewings.  Eeeeeek!
> 
> Where’s Mac? Yoo-hoo
> 
> Charade - unexpected presents are always nice!  Get that ipad, treat yourself.
> 
> 
> I’m doing more of a top clean today & tomorrow, just don’t have the energy right now to attack it full force.  That’s my excuse and I’m sticking to it.
> 
> 
> Told one of my son’s I’d go back out into the fray with him for a few hours today pre dinner.  One of my dog’s Xmas presents finally shipped to WM, need to grab it anyway.  Yes, he also get multiples and do my grandpets. I do love to shop hahaha
> Amazon will be depositing a few more things on my porch today & tomorrow but then I can put away the wrapping supply until next year - yea!



lol...you are a brave and a good woman!!

Tom went out this afternoon and came back in with a vacant deranged look on his face......then proceeded to rant about every dittery person who had no clue what they were looking for and just seemed to deliberately get in his way while he shopped for a few things......yes dear, that`s why I refuse to do it......lol.....he does great though, he`s one of these men  that are completely capable of doing  a proper shop......although he did forget lemons....so I`ll pop into the village store later when it will be quiet.......

Good for you kicking back on the cleaning.....no need.....get yourself back to normal. And I`m with you with carcasses and stock....can`t be beaten!!! 


Charade.....get yourself the new ipad…...  




Spent most of the morning popping in on friends and being Santy Claus......did get a load of gifts to open for us too which is always lovely.....generally we don`t exchange gifts with some friends, but our oldest and dearest we still want to do it......my friends little granddaughter wanted to come with me for the rest of the day, but her mum said no......I`d have looked after her in a heartbeat and do so on many occasions......but mum wanted her home. I do look after her often, but think mum feels guilty for not being home much, she`s a lawyer and frequently travels overseas.....will see her soon. She is so excited for Christmas.....you forget how excited kids get at times.....

Dinner tonight is a mix of appetisers and snacks.....no cooking till Christmas Day now.......Kyle is out tonight, so just us......charcuterie and several smoked salmons to try.....some little mini bits and pieces......always good!!! 

Then out for an hour for Carol Service, although just found out it`s an outdoor service ......always love them though, but will be doubly wrapped up. There may be a sippy cup of chardonnay involved!!!! 

Hope your Monday is a good one......


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Tom went out this afternoon and came back in with a vacant deranged look on his face......then proceeded to rant about every dittery person who had no clue what they were looking for and just seemed to deliberately get in his way while he shopped for a few things......yes dear, that`s why I refuse to do it......lol.


I am dyin lol, sorry Tom.  Have a little something to take the edge off, cheers!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I am dyin lol, sorry Tom.  Have a little something to take the edge off, cheers!



lol......he’ll have to wait as he’s driving us to the Carol Service.....once we get home I’ll pour him a large, a very large Chardonnay........

He‘s just about recovered now.....but I’m sure wine will appeal to him regardless.......


----------



## Sue M

Good morning!  It’s been awhile.  Busy time of year. Lots of Christmas get togethers etc.  Lunches with friends & activities. I think my fav was The Mt. Lehman Christmas House tour. It is out in the valley, rural. Many farms out that way.  This was in an area with 6 houses that got together. Some families were related. Beautiful houses, all were in Hallmark movies.  The proceeds went to an organization dealing with Human Trafficking.

Yesterday I did nothing after church. I had a bit of lunch and my eyes were dropping so went to close my eyes on the living room sofa while and ended up napping off and on all day. I must have needed it.
Today I plan on running out to the local liquor store, they’re having a 1 day sale on Proseco!  Then baking some shortbread cookies.  Tonight is a dinner at friends.

We bought our fresh turkey yesterday at Costco. Husband went while we were at church. The company that our butcher usually gets their turkeys from doubled the price. So went to Costco. Picked up an 8 kilo bird. Should be plenty for sending home leftovers with family and freezing some.  And love to have leftover turkey, stuffing and cranberry sandwiches! 

We always host dinner. Expecting 8 maybe 10.  Then around the 29th will head up to Whistler for New Years.

Leaving Jan 7 flying into FLL airport for a week in Deerfield Beach. Sadly for my moms 1st. Cousins funeral. She passed away 3 weeks after my mom.
My husband asks me a few days ago how long I’ll be away   Sheesh. He never listens. I told him a week. He says why only a week aren’t you going to Orlando too?  Wow. Where’s my husband and what have you done with him!
Clearly I wasn’t thinking when I booked.  It has all been a bit too much. But now I wish I had booked a week after at Universal. Changing flights now will be too expensive. It’s a 3 hr drive but may nip up for a day. Ugh.


----------



## Disxuni

Sorry for your loss @Sue M and all the complications with the flights and planning. I hope it all turns out okay. It's a hard time of the year to lose someone. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## Sue M

Disxuni said:


> Sorry for your loss @Sue M and all the complications with the flights and planning. I hope it all turns out okay. It's a hard time of the year to lose someone. You're in my thoughts.


Thanks.  i have everything planned with flights, just kicking myself I didn’t plan better with adding a week for Universal. I just wasn’t in a good space to think about it. Too late now. Not re planning!


----------



## Charade67

I just ordered the new iPad. Woo hoo! I also ordered a keyboard for it. Apple is giving my a $60 credit for my old iPad. 



keishashadow said:


> Pretty cool Hanukkah wishes


 Awesome picture.



keishashadow said:


> Told one of my son’s I’d go back out into the fray with him for a few hours today pre dinner. One of my dog’s Xmas presents finally shipped to WM,


I ordered stuff for my cat from Chewy. He's been sniffing around the box like he knows it's for him. 



schumigirl said:


> Tom went out this afternoon and came back in with a vacant deranged look on his face......then proceeded to rant about every dittery person who had no clue what they were looking for and just seemed to deliberately get in his way while he shopped for a few things......yes dear, that`s why I refuse to do it......lol..


This is exactly why I try not to shop this close to Christmas. Of course I'm probably being a little crazy by going to a large mall tomorrow. 



Sue M said:


> Leaving Jan 7 flying into FLL airport for a week in Deerfield Beach. Sadly for my moms 1st. Cousins funeral. She passed away 3 weeks after my mom.
> My husband asks me a few days ago how long I’ll be away  Sheesh. He never listens. I told him a week. He says why only a week aren’t you going to Orlando too? Wow. Where’s my husband and what have you done with him!


 Sorry you are traveling for such a sad reason. The husband sounds like a keeper though. 

My last gift should be arriving tomorrow. Tracking says it is at the local post office.


----------



## schumigirl

Woohoo on the iPad Charade.......I love a new iPad! You are brave facing the Mall tomorrow......good luck! And hope your parcels arrive in time......I have one to arrive tomorrow.....but it’s for me!!

Janet, I do remember Natasha and Boris now! Brain fade from me.......



Carol service was beautiful......although it was outside, it wasn’t too bad, there was no breeze, just chilly and I did have a sippy cup to help! So many came to join in which was lovely......lots of children too. Have another Carol service tomorrow night too......but, it’s inside the church.

Came home tonight after the service and opened a nice bottle of wine and watched a black and white Christmas Carol movie......my favourite...while we munched on appetisers......lovely evening.

And seems we are to have company for Christmas Day.....thought it was just the 4 of us, but asked some friends if they’d like to join us......first Christmas with no kids.....so they’re coming for dinner then off to their son‘s house for drinks in the evening as they’re going to his in laws during the day.....will be lovely to have them.

Almost bedtime here.......less than an hour to Christmas Eve.....


----------



## Sue M

@Charade67 yay for a new iPad!  A couple of years ago before I retired and loose my school discount, I bought myself a new MacBook and iPad. Both were quite old. 
I picked up a case for the iPad on Amazon.


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin1172 said:


> finally able to pop in again...and say  Happy Day after Winter Solstice lol.  I'm just glad that the days will not be getting longer again.
> 
> I am finally able to say...I'm off for holidays now.  Finished up my last shift for the year at he second job.  And our office is closed all next week!  I go back for a day and a half...then we are off to the dd's for new years eve.
> I was glad to practically dance out of work today...retail at this time of year is not fun.  Most people looked right through us when we offered help, or were just blunt and rude to our faces.  I realise people are irritated and tired of shopping...but at least make eye contact with us.  Oh, well...enough gripping.  I'm now done until after the new year...and the people who come in are actually wanting to shop there...not just look for some object to complete their christmas shopping.
> 
> After a deep clean on the house, and whipping up a couple batches of cookies to take into the hubby's work...we are ready for Christmas!!!!
> 
> 
> That's an awesome pin!!!
> 
> 
> Charade...that looked like that would have been so much fun!!!!  And your shopping to pick up baking supplies...YIKES...I try to go out early to avoid crowds like that.   Good on you for doing that!!!!  I hate shopping when it's super busy like that.
> 
> 
> We are SW fans too.  We are going to the movie on Christmas Eve.  It is just the 4 of us...and we will have a light supper before we go...then go see the movie, then come home to have more nibblies and play games.  We are looking forward to the theatre not being packed to the max.
> 
> Schumi...I love a nice fresh bouquet of flowers.  That is sooo nice of him to get you some flowers!!!
> 
> Well, I'm going to run and make a few weekend calls to family members...and sit with a beverage and watch a christmas movie.  I hope everyone has a great evening!!!


----------



## macraven

I bet everyone has sugar plums dancing in your heads now
It’s the 24 and not much longer to go until it is Christmas Day in your home!!

we live too far away from our kids so can’t celebrate with them. For all of you that do live close to your family, treasure the time you wiill be able to see them

enjoy the time you will be with your family and make it a special time to tell them how much you love them

let us know how your Christmas went and how you celebrated with your loved ones

I quite enjoy reading wonderful stories how your holidays went and what your favor gift was

I’m sure none of you will get a bag of coal!
Lol.....

My wish for all my homies is this Christmas will be the best one you every had!
I think it would be fun for you all to share with us your favorite gift you received this year

hope to read  how your happy day went when dec 26 comes

hopefully none of the homies wins the bag of coal this year
Hahahahaha haha


----------



## schumigirl

Received this ecard from a very good friend this morning...….  








She really is a good friend..…..lol......











Nice sentiment mac......I`m sure we all wish you the same and hope you have a lovely and peaceful Christmas. It is hard being away from family, we are missing my family too this year. Thank goodness for Facetime.....my mum doesn't know my niece and I will do that, so we`ll be able to see everyone......she`ll love it! Hope you have a nice couple of days too.....




Yes, it`s Christmas Eve...…...

And we have rain......not very festive, but, not many of us really want snow. I`ve avoided the stores for a few days now and have no plans to visit them again till the weekend, preferably Sunday. 

Kyle has just left for work.....he finishes early though, early afternoon....then a few days off. No big plans this year, now we have two friends joining us for dinner it`ll be a little more lively, but lovely. 

Bacon will be cooked soon........simply served on a brioche roll...….just a little too early yet.....Tom isn`t up yet...….may have to go nudge him a little.....or run the vacuum over the top hallway......I`ll be popular! 

Have a great Christmas Eve.......




​


----------



## Lynne G

That card was a hoot Schumi.  

Yes may all have a blessed Christmas and enjoy this day before.






 And well it is Taco Tuesday!  So Mac may still enjoy a Taco Bell run.  And because, you know Mac:

  Haha.


Today is the get gas for the car needs, then a few groceries needed, and presents dropped off.  Hope the traffic is not too bad.

Had a lovely dinner with my DM last night. We usually do the first night of Hanukkah, but all were busy. Kids got some money, as that is what my family has ever done during these days of Light. But since I also celebrate Christmas, since I got married, kids will get some presents too. Biggest is the cruise. Well the cruise is a family one, so nice for all of us.

Ooh time for tea.  So nice to be off this Christmas  Eve.


----------



## Lynne G

And the sun is up, a nice day to wear short sleeves.  Yep close to 50 this year.  Woot!


----------



## Disxuni

Good morning, homies! We're almost there! Love the picture @schumigirl! It's always fun to have friends that can joke with you like that!



Thank you @macraven for your kind words! I'll make sure to share tomorrow!

On Facebook I do not typically always post anything about holidays, as it seems everyone and their uncle does it enough. Sometimes I'll share something in relation to that holiday. What I like to do instead is post a message to remind those who no longer have certain people in their lives that it's okay to feel heartbroken during these times, but to also remember that they'll always be in there heart and that there are others that are still in their lives. I started doing this when I started working in drive-thru before my current job. I got into the habit of only wishing someone a holiday if they wish it upon me. As you never know what their story is. A simple "happy mother's day" can remind them they are no longer a mother, never had one, or lost theirs. Traditionally people keep that to themselves, but there were many times in which people would share some pretty deep things with me even if I so much as asked how they were. That being said, seeing as I know everyone is always missing someone, especially during these times, I always like to post a message in honor of reminding them that it's okay to feel this way, but that we're there for them.

On a more brighter side, going over to one of my best friend's house for their Christmas party tonight which will be fun. But until then work, work, work. However, before I go to the party, we will be having pepperoni rolls and salad. It's a tradition mom started ages ago. West Virginia apparently is known for pepperoni rolls? That's where her family is from. We either do that, or very rarely go out for something simple. The feast is for tomorrow. Which luckily I am off for! 

As @Lynne G said, it's Taco Tuesday! So enjoy! Everyone have a good day and hope everyone stays warm and safe if you're traveling anywhere!


----------



## macraven

Well.....waiting for Schumi to tell us the bacon is done....


----------



## macraven

Wr are out of toilet paper and paper towels 

Wish me luck going to Walmart.....

I noticed their parking lot was full yesterday as we stopped by a Taco Bell which is in the same complex area

It’s the Christmas season and why not hit TB twice this week
Hahahahaha


----------



## Charade67

Good morning and Happy Christmas Eve. We are heading out in about an hour to go to Richmond.  First on the agenda is Star Wars. I have the perfect shirt to wear today. 


We will have dinner after the movie. 

My new iPad is scheduled to arrive January 7, but the keyboard might be here today.  I wasn't thinking when I placed the order. The mall I am going to today has an Apple store. I could have just bought the iPad today.  I googled the average life span of an iPad and everything i could find says it is slightly over 4 years. I got mine for Christmas 6 years ago, so i guess it has had a good life. 

Mac - Hope you and your mister have a nice Christmas.  I am sorry you can't spend it with your kids, but I understand. We haven't had many Christmases with family since we moved away from Georgia. 

Schumi - Cute card. Nice that you will have friends over for Christmas. That's what we do now since family is so far away. 

Lynne - You are brave going grocery shopping today. 

Disxuni - I work in a mental health counseling office, so I also wait for others to offer holiday greeting first. This time of year can be really difficult for some people. Thankfully most of the clients I greeted yesterday seemed to be in good spirits. 

Mac - Good luck with Walmart. I have a couple of things I need to get, but hopefully they can wait until Thursday. 

Almost time to leave.


----------



## Sue M

Happy Christmas to all!  After breakfast I’ll bake some whipped shortbread.  Family friends coming over around 11:30 for a visit. Then I plan on delivering some Christmas presents to friends. 3 of them.
Going to the early Christmas Eve church service. One of these days I’d like to go to the midnight mass, but it’s never worked out as we usually have people dropping by in the evening, after the 7:00 service.
After everyone goes to bed I’ll stuff the stockings!  

Last night we had a lovely dinner at a friends house.

Mac good luck at Walmart!  I am staying well away from any mall today!  I may however brave the liquor store today to buy a bottle of Port for hubby’s stocking!

@Charade67 great shirt!  Enjoy the movie!  I always buy from the Apple Store so they can help with initial setup! There’s one nearby. 

@Disxuni very true.  I usually wait to offer a Christmas greeting if it’s someone I don’t know.  

I smell bacon cooking!  Time for breakfast.


----------



## keishashadow

eve, darn-it!

Turkey & ham dinner was big hit yesterday.  Already downed a cold turkey sammie, thinking of hitting up the ham before we head out to oldest DSs house.

Bought the goofiest 2 tshirts as gag gift for xmas as a joint present for DH & me.  Had it under the tree, youngest DS opened it by mistake yesterday when he ripped thru his pile of goodies.  Turns out the mr loves them and wants to wear them tonight. Talk about backfiring on me lol. Still, the outlaws will be there in abundance.  Might as well give them something new to talk about.



Sue M said:


> Leaving Jan 7 flying into FLL airport for a week in Deerfield Beach. Sadly for my moms 1st. Cousins funeral. She passed away 3 weeks after my mom.
> My husband asks me a few days ago how long I’ll be away  Sheesh. He never listens. I told him a week. He says why only a week aren’t you going to Orlando too? Wow. Where’s my husband and what have you done with him!
> Clearly I wasn’t thinking when I booked. It has all been a bit too much. But now I wish I had booked a week after at Universal. Changing flights now will be too expensive. It’s a 3 hr drive but may nip up for a day. Ugh.


Sympathies.  IDK might be just the lift you need afterwards to head up to MCO.  

Know several folk who visit the area every year, mostly to avoid dealing with their toxic families.


macraven said:


> My wish for all my homies is this Christmas will be the best one you every had!
> I think it would be fun for you all to share with us your favorite gift you received this year


That’s a great idea, BBL lol


macraven said:


> hopefully none of the homies wins the bag of coal this year
> Hahahahaha haha


We do the stockings on the fireplace but they are original ones from when kids were babies, fragile so stocking contents actually in gift bags.

There are 3 tins of coal, marked ‘naughty’. It’s a real musical chair thing with my boys secretly trying to be the last one to shift things around so they are ‘the good one’.  Some years one of them winds up with all the coal.  One of those weird traditions that brings me joy lol


Lynne G said:


> Yes may all have a blessed Christmas and enjoy this day before.


Same to you Lynne!  How many days ‘til the cruise?  

I need to pay mine off before the 31st but was hoping ‘wave season’ would pop up earlier and I might catch a price drop.  


macraven said:


> I noticed their parking lot was full yesterday as we stopped by a Taco Bell which is in the same complex area


I drove to local one yesterday around noon with DS, not a single spot.  Turned around and called it a day.  Getting ready to head out again.  Figure worst case, can take turns dropping & other circling the parking lot.


----------



## schumigirl

mac........thought everyone would smell the bacon.......Hope the store wasn‘t too bad today........everything here has been crazy as usual.....pictures are being posted of stores that look like they have been looted! I’m so glad we avoided it.....well apart from when Tom went out for a short period yesterday.....he was glad he only had a few things to pick up........


Charade.......nice top! I bought a keyboard for my iPads, but found I never used it, I’m happy with the screen keyboard. But, many like the keyboard. Hope your meal is lovely.


Janet......love that tradition of the coals! And I think we need pics of the shirts.......love the sound of them and the reactions of the “outlaws” lol......




Back home from early dinner with friends.......


We did plan a snacks and nibbles night, but forgot about going out for dinner!!!! How does that happen.......Enjoyed a lovely Carol service in the village church first......it was so beautiful. I had mentioned last year to the Vicar the choir didn’t sing O Holy Night.......I was over the moon they opted to sing it this year.....I smiled when the Vicar caught my eye as the first notes played.......we exchanged a knowing smile......lol......my favourite hymn ever.

Dinner was good. It was very festive and food was excellent.....well, it usually is there and they gave every couple a complimentary bottle of wine with their meal.....nice touch. Although it was mostly regulars in tonight. There were 8 of us so we had 4 bottles of wine......and three of them don’t drink wine.....we didn’t drink them all.

Looking forward to having friends over for dinner tomorrow.....thankfully they’re not fussy and will eat what we have.......non fussy is exactly what we like!

Our usual Christmas dinner with our appetiser of smoked salmon and langoustines, followed by roast turkey with all the trimmings.......couple of desserts and a cheese board......although cheese is usually much later....if at all!!!


I‘m definitely getting my days mixed up right now.......I thought today was yesterday and tomorrow was Thursday at one point! And can’t believe we forgot we were going for dinner tonight which is why I’d planned snacks and appetisers......then one of our friends forgot to come to the Carol service......wonder if it’s our age.......

But, hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas Day tomorrow.....whatever you may be doing........


----------



## Sue M

Hmmmm, day isn’t exactly going to plan lol!  Friends called to cancel, it was 2 families and both sets of children came down with the stomach flu yesterday!  They’re cousins so play together often.  
I decided to make whipped shortbread and when it came to add flour I realized I was out  must be my age!  Mr said he had to go to the store anyway so he’s bringing me home a bag.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Took my boys to the Zoo today. Very nice weather in our area currently!

Happy Holidays everyone!!!


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

macraven said:


> enjoy the time you will be with your family and make it a special time to tell them how much you love them







Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## macraven

Peeps were wearing shorts in Walmart today
High was 67

Rest of this week will have about same temp

I do not miss snow


----------



## schumigirl

mac, we have 40F right now, but it feels so mild, it’s quite weird......rain has stopped though.

Hey Vicki......  good to see you here......



Heading to bed soon......just after 11pm here.....we watched Die Hard tonight.......a must watch for Christmas......lol.......been a lovely day though......looking forward to tomorrow......


----------



## macraven

Vicki !!


----------



## Lynne G

To light the way, in my neighborhood.

So dark out now, so under covers as feels cold.  The smell of burning wood was in the air as we came home from the diner we all like.  Seems one or more of our neighbors are enjoying a bone fire or fire.  Little one remarked we should get marshmallows out, and find out who.  Something about marshmallows toasted over the fire, yum.    

Traffic and crowds were not too bad. Got what we needed, and presents all dropped off. Car is also gassed up. Productive day.

So ready for a quiet night, and enjoying a cup of tea while kids are screen watching or online playing.

Have a nice night, and hey  is working hard tonight.


----------



## Charade67

Happy almost Christmas for most of us. We had a long day. Richmond is a 2 hour drive for us. We all enjoyed the movie and then had a great dinner. We went to an Italian place called Maggiano's. They were doing a special where you order one item and can get another from a select menu to take home. We now have spaghetti and fettuccine Alfredo in the fridge for later.

We got home around 9:30 and then I realized I told our friends that I would bring mini Oreo cheesecakes for dessert tomorrow. They are in the oven right now.



Sue M said:


> I always buy from the Apple Store so they can help with initial setup! There’s one nearby.


Unfortunately we are 2 hours away from the nearest Apple store. I completely forgot there was one in the mall we would be at today. We walked past the store and they were really busy, so I guess ordering online was a good idea after all.



keishashadow said:


> Bought the goofiest 2 tshirts as gag gift for xmas as a joint present for DH & me. Had it under the tree, youngest DS opened it by mistake yesterday when he ripped thru his pile of goodies. Turns out the mr loves them and wants to wear them tonight. Talk about backfiring on me lol. Still, the outlaws will be there in abundance. Might as well give them something new to talk about.


Sounds like a fun idea. I bought Marvel christmas shirts for my family to wear tomorrow.




schumigirl said:


> I had mentioned last year to the Vicar the choir didn’t sing O Holy Night.......I was over the moon they opted to sing it this year.....I smiled when the Vicar caught my eye as the first notes played.......we exchanged a knowing smile......lol......my favourite hymn ever.


 O Holy Night is my favorite Christmas song. I really like Josh Groban's version.



Sue M said:


> Hmmmm, day isn’t exactly going to plan lol! Friends called to cancel, it was 2 families and both sets of children came down with the stomach flu yesterday!


 Aw..poor kids. I hope they feel better for Christmas Day.



macraven said:


> Peeps were wearing shorts in Walmart today
> High was 67


 It was around 57 here this afternoon. It felt really nice.



Lynne G said:


> Little one remarked we should get marshmallows out, and find out who. Something about marshmallows toasted over the fire, yum.


Don't forget the chocolate and graham crackers.

Waiting for the last batch of cheesecakes to cook and then I'm going to bed.
Good night!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Peeps were wearing shorts in Walmart today
> High was 67
> 
> Rest of this week will have about same temp
> 
> I do not miss snow



Shoot.........I wore shorts to the zoo today and we were in the 50’s LOL!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Merry Christmas everybody......

Got up before everyone to light up the trees and all the other little light up items around the house......Christmas music on and presents all laid out......

Now waiting for the others to get up........patiently.......

Hope you all have a wonderful day.......


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, no little kids up to see presents here.  Most likely older one will be up first.  Well, I am.  No need for an alarm, my head just knows when the alarm should have gone off this morning.  But yay, a holiday one.  

Merry Christmas to the homies.  

Schumi, sounds like you are having a nice Christmas morning with all the lights and music.

Charade, glad you made it home last night. I would have been up early to bake. Night owl baking is not my favorite time. Very nice of you to bring a fresh baked dessert. I get to bring rolls. That was one of our purchases yesterday.

Yep, was so nice out yesterday afternoon, no jackets needed. See when 51 is the temperature, we all feel like it is warm out. That was after it was 24 out in the early morning.

Pretty much the same temperatures for today.

Ooh tea.  Ah, perfect morning.  Happy Christmas  Morning everyone.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I’m awake but don’t want to be. I woke up at 5:00 with an upset stomach. I think I ate too much last night. I just took some medication and hopefully will go back to sleep.

Lynne - I did the cheesecakes last night because today I need to make an apple pie. Thankfully the cheesecake recipe is very simple, but I still didn’t get to bed until after midnight.

Going to try to get back to sleep. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Charade, I hope you feel better soon, and get back to sleep.  Sending some mummy dust and well, some Christmas dust too.


----------



## Disxuni

Hope you feel better @Charade67 and get some rest!

Merry Christmas, homies! We already raided the presents. Got a few gift cards, a little bit of Disney merch, materials for my sketching, things for the kitchen (mini waffle maker, cookie skillet, pretzel maker, funnel cake maker), and portable record player. Which the record player got the biggest reaction as my mom didn’t realize I’ve wanted one for awhile.

Parents are touched by the presents they received. Which is what I was hoping for. I love giving back.

Now we’re continuing to listen to classic Christmas music and going to soon have cinnamon rolls (Christmas breakfast tradition). From there we’ll be eventually having our Christmas feast.

I hope you all enjoy your day. If you’re ever going out for any reason, be safe!


----------



## Lynne G

Yum! cinnamon buns.  Sounds like a great Christmas start, Dix.  Awesome presents for all.

As only my DH and I are early birds, no calling to or from my family quite yet.  Feast is dinner time, so all will certainly enjoy some sweets way before that.


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> Buckeev
> Having 17 peeps together for your trip will be like cat herding....



Disney Cat Herder checkin' in here. 
OMG! N.E.V.E.R. A.G.A.I.N. 
17. What in the name of missed fast passes was I thinkin'? 

I'm gonna need full on therapy after this trip is over. Is it Saturday yet?!

Merry Christmas to my much more intelligent than me SANs friends!


----------



## Lynne G

Hang in there Buckeev.  A very Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## Disxuni

You got a few more days to go @buckeev. Hang in there!

We’re early birds too, @Lynne G. 5am is when we started today. Sometimes I’m up sooner than that and wait. We’re also early birds when it comes to our “dinner” too. For Thanksgiving and Christmas we typically have it around noon.


----------



## macraven

_Merry Christmas everyone!_

Hope all have a very happy and joyful day


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Disney Cat Herder checkin' in here.
> OMG! N.E.V.E.R. A.G.A.I.N.
> 17. What in the name of missed fast passes was I thinkin'?
> 
> I'm gonna need full on therapy after this trip is over. Is it Saturday yet?!
> 
> Merry Christmas to my much more intelligent than me SANs friends!


Buckeev.....you’ll learn all the ropes on cat herding by Saturday 
Just keep reminding yourself that you love all 17 of them and you’ll manage through it all....


----------



## Charade67

Good morning again.  I did manage to get back to sleep, but woke up at 7:45. 7:30 is my usual wake up time, so I guess my body is just used to getting up then. I feel much better than I did at 5:00.

The apple pie is in the oven. I just need to get a shower and get dressed. Lunch is noonish.


----------



## Sue M

*Happy Christmas to all!  *I got up at 6:00 to fill the stockings.  With no littles we just put the presents under the tree as we get them.  Its 9:20 here, just finished breakfast and watched the Queens Christmas Message.  On to making the stuffing soon.  I figure the turkey needs to be in the oven by 11:00ish. 
Charcuterie board made for afternoon snacking.


----------



## Lynne G

Coffee!


----------



## keishashadow

Not sure this wil work but got quite the giggle out of this feed on my twitter this am 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189943071150133248
Me & the middle last night. Yes, the shirt did light up and blink haha

Today, the mr & i have even goofier shirts to wear. It’s quite warm, still forecast to be the same thru the weekend - yea!

Merry Christmas to all.  Last night went very well as the ex elected to stay home at the last minute...equated to I got to bring his mom to my DS fest.  No problem, we get along better now than in the old days.  I feel bad, she’s winding down, can barely navigate with a cane or walker, try to make her life easier all ‘round.


schumigirl said:


> Now waiting for the others to get up........patiently..


Same here, but my chew dog did wake up honors by prancing around my head while i tried to sleep this am lol. 


Lynne G said:


> Charade, glad you made it home last night. I would have been up early to bake. Night owl baking is not my favorite time. Very nice of you to bring a fresh baked dessert. I get to bring rolls. That was one of our purchases yesterday.


Never does my evening baking turn out well. After 20 years I learned to not bring any food to my SiL’s house.  She oddly takes great offense to it, go figure.  Me, i’d Love my guests to offer ala potluck


Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I’m awake but don’t want to be. I woke up at 5:00 with an upset stomach. I think I ate too much last night. I just took some medication and hopefully will go back to sleep.
> 
> Lynne - I did the cheesecakes last night because today I need to make an apple pie. Thankfully the cheesecake recipe is very simple, but I still didn’t get to bed until after midnight.
> 
> Going to try to get back to sleep. Merry Christmas everyone!


Glad to hear you’re feeling better


buckeev said:


> Disney Cat Herder checkin' in here.
> OMG! N.E.V.E.R. A.G.A.I.N.
> 17. What in the name of missed fast passes was I thinkin'?
> 
> I'm gonna need full on therapy after this trip is over. Is it Saturday yet?!
> 
> Merry Christmas to my much more intelligent than me SANs friends!


Hehehe

Friends are in the world too. In order to avoid dealing with hassle of which relatives to visit they’ve taken to that tradition.  Reported it’s been the slowest they’ve ever experienced other than MGM.


----------



## Robo56

Merry Christmas Sans family


----------



## Robo56

Couldn’t pick just a few had to post more Christmas gifs.









And Christmas Cat Therapy for buckeev


----------



## keishashadow

Robo - Haha just watched the xmas shrek last night, it never gets old


----------



## Robo56

It has been a busy few weeks around here some joyful some not so joyful, but Christmas has a way of bringing blessings for sure.

We had our big Christmas Eve celebration yesterday evening lots of good food and everyone had a wonderful time. It swells my heart with joy to have all our children, grandchildren and great grandchildren and my sister and her family here.

Merry Christmas blessings to all the Sans family. I hope you are all enjoying a wonderful Christmas with family no matter how big or small and lots of good food and gifts.


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Robo - Haha just watched the xmas shrek last night, it never gets old



Yes, it’s a fun movie.

Great sweater and pic of you and your son. Thanks for sharing the Santa and Elves video it was fun. Leave it to Universal to send Santa and his elves through Yeti......the person at Universal who had that idea needs a hundred high fives for sure.


----------



## Robo56

I wish I had someone take a video of our great granddaughters Kendall and Brantley singing Christmas Carols to our Great Nephew Jude. He is going to be 3 months old the 27th. He was sitting in my lap sucking on his pacifier and watching them sing to him. He let the pacifier drop out of his mouth and gave them the biggest smile.


----------



## Lynne G

Awww, what a nice Christmas for you, Robo. May you and your family have a joyous holiday.

Loving the shirts, Keisha.  Yep, nothing like a dog to get all up.  Woot!  Food for all.


----------



## Lynne G

HaHa.

Ah, the day after.  Little one received some gift cards, and has her eye on a few stores, hoping for a good deal.  Yes, I will be going to those sales, or hopefully better sales than before Christmas.  I asked her when she wanted to leave today, and she said early.  Many of the stores are opening earlier, so I said, when ever you are ready, I will be.  Yeah, I am up, she is not.  

So happy to not have to be moving fast this morning.

Yep, routine, as I am up early, but a slightly different one this week.  And yay, a holiday one next week too, so short week next week too.  Double yay, as the week after that, I will be lounging in a cruise cabin. Perfect three weeks to end and start a new year.

Finally, sorry to say, Buckeev it is Thursday.  Have that drink today, hey, Thirsty Thursday.  Yes?!



And yeah,




 Good Morning homies. Oh, and Happy Boxing Day too.


----------



## schumigirl

Happy Boxing Day...….

I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas Day whatever you were doing....I`m sure lots of delicious food was enjoyed......


Lynne....good luck with the sales!!!! I have never gone to a sale in my life.....I hate crowds like that! There are so many online pics of folks here lining up for the stores that open at 6am this morning!!!! 6am!!!!! That is crazy...….but your cruise is just around the corner!!! How lovely......you all must be very excited for that, nice way to pass some of January...….


Our Christmas Day was wonderful. Quiet morning and a fun afternoon with the 2 friends who joined us. Dinner was just lovely, I think it`s the best turkey I ever cooked, it was huge though, even for 6 people.....we passed the afternoon nicely. They left around 6.30ish to go to their sons house and then four friends came over and we had a lovely festive evening with them..…..we made cocktails!!! 

Couldn't believe though...…..we forgot to buy Christmas Crackers.....doh!!! Not sure how that happened, but we survived without them.....I did miss my paper hat though and tacky joke......

We all got lots of lovely presents which was nice...….few surprises in there for all of us......and friends got us some lovely things too. We did well. 

Then this morning, as we weren't doing the Boxing Day get together that we usually do,  one friend said she was going to do a brunch this morning...….so around 20 of turned up and it was fun......maybe a little early as she wanted everyone there for 9.30......she was reminded by a couple of bleary looking folks who may have enjoyed one or two adult beverages last night (not us) this wasn't brunch it was breakfast.....lol.....it was lovely though. She makes the best eggs benedict with smoked salmon. 

Now, we need a couple of days of relaxing along the sofa`s to get over all the indulgences of the past two and a half days.......

Although Tom did just make us Kir Royale`s!!! 

But, I do hope you are all still having a lovely festive season.......


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, with little one, no lining up to be the first ones in.  Some opened at 8 this morning, with many at 9.   Guess we will be going around 9 or so.  Little one said she is now up, but that means we are not ready for some time.   Eh, more tea for me.  

Sounds like a lovely Christmas, Schumi, and nice to have a lush breakfast with friends today. Oh I hear ya, after dinner last night, movement was not necessary. So much food.

Christmas was fun family times.  Youngest niece playing with great niece and great nephew. 5, 2 and 4 years old  Yeah, pajamas on the kids by the time people were leaving.  Was nice to see the young kids.


----------



## Disxuni

Good morning, homies! Man, it's hard going back to reality...

Today it's back to work. Mom's shopping to take advantage of the after Christmas sales and dad is planning on going to see our cousins who need help setting up some furniture. We went there yesterday and helped a little before going back home for Christmas dinner.

After work, we're going to rush to an all you can eat shrimp deal at a restaurant on the Flagler side. We're only rushing as I like to get a certain early bird special instead. Blackened chicken with alfredo. Might not sound like a big deal to some and while I like shrimp, it seems so hard to get a decent blackened chicken and it's even better, because it's with fettuccine alfredo, which is one of my favorites. They decided that for their anniversary only a few hours ago.

Typically they have been going away the past few years together, but mom said she never gets to do those after Christmas sales so they decided to do local dinner a few weeks ago, but just decided now what to do. They got into the habit of always including me in their dinners, as I'm an only child and never had a sitter, but at this point, they just want to include me in everything still. They say it's more fun for all of us to be together.

Hope no one is too hung over, or anything this morning.  Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## macraven

Dix, have fun with your parental units today!


Sounds like all the homies had an awesome Christmas!


----------



## macraven

Many thanks to Jackie for listing our thread in the Dis Daily Updates today!

We hope more will drop in and join the homies here 
We adding more to our “family”


----------



## keishashadow

Afternoon all, Boxing Day for Carole...hope she wins ‘the match’ lol

Dix sounds Iike you have a wonderful relationship with your parents.  Thankfu our kids like to hang out with us for some reason...probably because we pick up the check hahahaha

Lynne - did you score any bargins today?  Have a few things that need to be returned but a bit burned out on shopping, think i’ll Wait till after NY.

Long but wonderful day yesterday here.  As with most celebrations we tend to drag the holiday out thru the new year and have a fab time doing so if truth be told.

Today’s plans were to pick up the house but got an SOS call from jr.  Suddenly, sick as a dog after being just fine yesterday.  Try fining a dr’s office with an open appt the day after Xmas, ugh. Thankfully, our favored health network here has a system where you call a clearing house number and they work to find ‘any’ opening.  

Had him in to nearby practice before 10 am.  Ten min later the rapid test came back, patient zero (in our family) with the flu.  I had assumed as so as he got sick so rapidily and he looked gosh-awful. Crazy how fast the flu can get a toe-hold.   First thing he said was that he hoped he didn’t spread anything to the little ones yesterday.  If he wasn’t so sick i’d Have hugged him on the spot .  

Have a crockpot full of chicken soup finishing up on his kitchen counter, mostly broth for him and stocked him up on gatorade. Will have his dad check on him on the way home from work and try to tempt him to eat & drink something.  Had to hit three different drugstores before finding one with Tamiflu in stock eek, no idea they had shortages already.  The stuff really does work well.  He was told to combine with some mucinex day/night flu stuff.  On a positive note his cats are thrilled he is home, left them all cuddled up lol.


----------



## Sue M

Good morning!  Almost noon here, Boxing Day!  We all slept in.  We had the family over yesterday.  There was 8 of us. Always wonderful being surrounded by family and friends.
Our youngest daughter brought over a bread pudding she made for dessert, yummy.
I don’t think I have the energy to go hit the Boxing Day sales, and cant think of anything I really need. Sometimes I go to buy next years wrapping paper and cards. But don’t think I’ll bother. Too pooped to brave the crowds lol.

Keishashadow I hope your son recovers soon and nobody else gets it. Tis the season!

Disxuni ugh, can’t imagine having to go to work the day after Christmas. Thankfully here it’s a holiday, Boxing Day.  But if you are in retail you’re working!

Schumi, love smoked salmon Benedict yum!  Mr made scrambled eggs with diced bacon. I don’t think we had breakfast till 10ish. No rush around here to get up and going!


----------



## macraven

Keisha, hope your son feels better real soon !

So nice of him to wait until Christmas Day celebrations were over before he became ill
Only a thoughtful person would do that..

Sending Mummy Dust he feels unsick soon




Sue, sleeping in is always a good thing
You can skip breakfast and just fix an early lunch


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Keisha, hope your son feels better real soon !
> 
> So nice of him to wait until Christmas Day celebrations were over before he became ill
> Only a thoughtful person would do that..
> 
> Sending Mummy Dust he feels unsick soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, sleeping in is always a good thing
> You can skip breakfast and just fix an early lunch


Ha, just got the text he’s starting to upchuck.  Never fond of that moment of child rearing we


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Afternoon all, Boxing Day for Carole...hope she wins ‘the match’ lol
> 
> Dix sounds Iike you have a wonderful relationship with your parents.  Thankfu our kids like to hang out with us for some reason...probably because we pick up the check hahahaha
> 
> Lynne - did you score any bargins today?  Have a few things that need to be returned but a bit burned out on shopping, think i’ll Wait till after NY.
> 
> Long but wonderful day yesterday here.  As with most celebrations we tend to drag the holiday out thru the new year and have a fab time doing so if truth be told.
> 
> Today’s plans were to pick up the house but got an SOS call from jr.  Suddenly, sick as a dog after being just fine yesterday.  Try fining a dr’s office with an open appt the day after Xmas, ugh. Thankfully, our favored health network here has a system where you call a clearing house number and they work to find ‘any’ opening.
> 
> Had him in to nearby practice before 10 am.  Ten min later the rapid test came back, patient zero (in our family) with the flu.  I had assumed as so as he got sick so rapidily and he looked gosh-awful. Crazy how fast the flu can get a toe-hold.   First thing he said was that he hoped he didn’t spread anything to the little ones yesterday.  If he wasn’t so sick i’d Have hugged him on the spot .
> 
> Have a crockpot full of chicken soup finishing up on his kitchen counter, mostly broth for him and stocked him up on gatorade. Will have his dad check on him on the way home from work and try to tempt him to eat & drink something.  Had to hit three different drugstores before finding one with Tamiflu in stock eek, no idea they had shortages already.  The stuff really does work well.  He was told to combine with some mucinex day/night flu stuff.  On a positive note his cats are thrilled he is home, left them all cuddled up lol.



Fingers crossed your youngest picks up soon.....I’m guessing the soup will help more than medicine!!! Can’t beat it......things like that do come on so quickly though.....bless him he sounds a considerate young man! Glad you got him to see someone so quickly though. 

I‘m with you.....celebrate as long as possible.....it’s once a year!



Our friends that were here yesterday gave us a bottle of my favourite Pol Roger Champagne.....so, we are enjoying it tonight.......sipping it very slowly.....

Cold here tonight again. Feels very cosy though in here.

Kyle is at the office tomorrow but we have no plans to go out.....still don’t need any shopping, we have plenty of food in.......will avoid the madness of the stores between Christmas and New Year. Will shop Monday or Tuesday for New year stuff......still not decided what to do for dinner then or what to do NYE........decisions.......we’re really not big NY people......we really prefer just a quiet get together with a few friends.......might just do that......

We’ve enjoyed this Boxing Day......quiet for a change! Our home is usually filled with a crowd.......


----------



## Disxuni

keishashadow said:


> Dix sounds Iike you have a wonderful relationship with your parents.  Thankfu our kids like to hang out with us for some reason...probably because we pick up the check hahahaha



Hey, every little bit helps. 

I contribute and help out and when we go out we take turns. Maybe messy turns as no one keeps track, but turns. Since it's their anniversary I'll definitely be trying to get the bill.

Also, I hope your son gets better soon. Never fun to be sick. ☹


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Ha, just got the text he’s starting to upchuck.  Never fond of that moment of child rearing we



Ugh.......never a fun part of parenting clearing that up! I remember it well.....


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Ugh.......never a fun part of parenting clearing that up! I remember it well.....



Let’s just say i’m Glad dave will be the one stopping this time.  It doesn’t seem to bother him one bit, cast iron stomach i guess


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Let’s just say i’m Glad dave will be the one stopping this time.  It doesn’t seem to bother him one bit, cast iron stomach i guess



lol.....I remember once when I was pregnant.....I only worked mornings and came home at lunchtime as usual......shall we say I felt nauseous and ran through to our kitchen and I threw up and somehow managed to hit every wall and window in what was a huge kitchen.........I had to call him at work to come home and clean it up...... I couldn’t even think about it never mind go in the room.......bless him! Yes, he has the cast iron stomach of the two of us.......

Although when it was Kyle, I seemed to manage just fine.....when it’s your own I guess you deal with it better.........


----------



## Lynne G

oh, older one was he was little was good at tossing things up.  Nothing like cleaning the bunk beds in the middle of the night.  And then it makes me want to hurl.  

Hope those guys sick are better soon. Lots of mummy dust to those sons.

And yep, Keisha did score some good stuff, the rest can wait until marked down more.  And two returns that I still have to do, but figured that would be a weekend event to do.  Both older one and I have to return an item.  Good thing receipts and gift scan at the ready.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone.  We had a good Christmas Day. We had a big lunch with friends including 2 that we weren't expecting to see. I think everyone loved their gifts. Caspian went nuts over a catnip banana. My best gifts were Weather Tech floor mats for my car and a new winter coat. It is both petite and plus sized. I can finally wear a coat with a hood and not look like I should be selling used droids. 

Today I did my annual Hallmark ornament shopping. I usually go straight to the Hallmark store, but it didn't open until 9:00 and i had to be at work then. I discovered a new Ace hardware store near me sells the ornaments too. I got there at 8:00 and I was the only customer there. They didn't have a lot of ornaments available, but I did get the one I wanted most - Wonder Woman's invisible jet. I also had time for a trip to Michael's before work. I am trying to get away from using cheap paper boxes and gift wrap, and instead use reusable boxes. Michael's had some really nice boxes at 70% off, so I purchased several. Dh went to Home Depot and purchased some outdoor lights for the house. I think I have convinced him to get rid of the projectors.



Sue M said:


> With no littles we just put the presents under the tree as we get them.


 I wish we could do that but...cat. He thinks it all belongs to him.



keishashadow said:


> Me & the middle last night. Yes, the shirt did light up and blink haha


 Awesome shirt. What is the logo on your son's jacket?



schumigirl said:


> There are so many online pics of folks here lining up for the stores that open at 6am this morning!!!! 6am!!!


 6 is way to early for me, but I did go somewhere at 8.



Disxuni said:


> Today it's back to work.


 Yeah, me too. Bummer. 



keishashadow said:


> Today’s plans were to pick up the house but got an SOS call from jr. Suddenly, sick as a dog after being just fine yesterday.





keishashadow said:


> Had him in to nearby practice before 10 am. Ten min later the rapid test came back, patient zero (in our family) with the flu.


 Oh no! Prayers for a speedy recovery. 



schumigirl said:


> still not decided what to do for dinner then or what to do NYE........decisions.......we’re really not big NY people.....


The older I get the less NYE appeals to me. The last time we did anything big for NYE was 1999. B was born in November of 2000.

I am hoping I can sleep in tomorrow. We have no plans for tomorrow, but might think about going to a movie.


----------



## schumigirl

And it’s Friday........



Charade sounds like you had a lovely time too......glad to hear it. We don’t usually frequent or host big NYE parties, of course 1999 was a different fish! I think everyone I knew was hosting/attending a big party......definitely prefer a smaller gathering for that.


Lynne good luck with the returns!!


Keisha.....hope jr is much better today.....although I have to admit to thinking how lovely your soup sounds! 



Today always feels quite a dull day after the sparkle of Christmas...weather is certainly going to be dull today too.

Another day in which I am loving! Anything to avoid crowds....food is still snack type food and of course turkey to nibble on too.....nothing much to prepare. Will take the turkey bones too tonight and make a stock with that. 

And bacon..........we do need to cook that  .....takes moments though......so that’s breakfast sorted.

Hope everyone has a good Friday......


----------



## Lynne G

Bacon?  Yep, here too.  Quiet morning with just me and DH up.  We both decided to make it a long weekend, and so nice for both of us not to move fast.  And on my not moving fast mornings, a more proper eggs, toast and bacon, with DH making a bacon, egg, cheese and tomato toasted sandwich.  Me, just eggs, bacon and a piece of toasted rye bread, buttered nicely.

Another mild day, with a cloudy, foggy start. Back to the stores today. Hope we find replacements. Enjoy not having many things we need to do.

Hope the sick sons are feeling better.

And yum, Schumi is making stock. So nice to have a base for other tasty meals.

Super yay, time for tea.

May all have a perfect Friday.


----------



## Disxuni

Good morning and TGIF, homies!

It's Friday, Lynne's favorite day of the week! Well, a lot of people's favorite day of the week.

Am I crazy in thinking of possibly going to Universal this weekend? Considering I usually like to do EE and stay only until around noon, or early afternoon I think it might be doable? Naturally all the Harry Potter themed things are high wait times, but a few things are either 30-40, or mostly 5-10 minute waits on the US side. EE included it would be open for 2 hours, not EE included it's been open for an hour. However, it might be different on Sat, or Sun.


----------



## Lynne G

Nice thing about being local, and single rider, I’d go this weekend, Dix.  Even if a few rides, just strolling enjoying the park would get me there.


----------



## Disxuni

You're a good influence, @Lynne G. 

I do love to take my time while in the parks, so only a few rides and a stroll is good enough for me too, especially since I like to take photos. The only thing I do not like is crowds, but I do not think it will be too overwhelming for me considering I've been experiencing Disney the past two years.


----------



## Sue M

Charade that’s funny!  None of my animals, past or present ever bother the tree or what’s under it, unless it contains food!  Or catnip, lol.  We had a yellow lab that was hilarious.  Christmas morning when we started opening presents she wouldn't leave us alone until she got her present. She’d take the wrapped present downstair, open it, then bring it upstairs running around with it, then settle down.

Disxuni I’d go! Like Lynne if only just to walk around and take it all in. Enjoy a fav snack. 

Its 39F and wet out although not raining at the moment. I’m going to see Starwars movie with oldest today since she’s off work till after New Years. Tomorrow will take down Christmas decorations, as Sunday we leave for Whistler.  Will return after New Years then its youngest dds birthday, and I leave soon after for Florida.  I just realized yesterday it’s only a week and a half till I leave for Florida. Haven’t even thought about packing. Eek.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

And with a snap of fingers....It's Friday!!!!  

I hope everyone had a wonderful christmas!!!

We spent Christmas Eve at home with just the 4 of us.  We went to go see an early showing of Star Wars ( which was really good and I want to go again, as I feel like I missed some info ) then came home to play games.  It was a quiet but great evening.  
Christmas Day we went to the sil's for the big family christmas celebration.  It was a good day.  

Boxing day...we just sat and vegged.  Neither of us wanted to fight any crowds for any shopping deals.  So it was a movie marathon day.  

Today, I'm trying to get my energy up to get a few things done around the house, run uptown to pick up a couple of things. 

 I  think i'm feeling some of the effects of the Flu shot I got earlier this week...But at least I'll be immunized for the flu for when the grandaughter is born.  February will come fast now.  The dd wanted all of us to get the shot this year, just with baby and her needing us to be healthy for them....otherwise we usually don't get them.  So hopefully the symptoms don't last too long

Well, I should hit the shower and get some things done around here - and decide what I'm going to make for supper.  
Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## Sue M

We just came home from seeing Star Wars!  I want to see it again too @Pumpkin1172!  Loved it. 
Turkey casserole for dinner tonight lol!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Not too much going on today. We did finally go see Frozen 2. We all liked it. If you are planning on seeing it stay until the very end of the credits. 
We also did some super exciting shopping for trash cans. We got new ones for the kitchen and upstairs bathroom.

We just finished watching the last episode of The Mandalorian and are looking forward to the next season.


----------



## Disxuni

Good morning, homies! Due to the weather I’m not going to US, but I am going to be seeing someone about my Middle Passage project in terms of what we’ve done so far and future work that needs to be done. As for what else I’ll be doing today who knows.

I hope everyone has a good day! It’s finally the weekend!


----------



## Lynne G

Saturday!  Woot!  And another late start.  Yay!  

Not much to do, which is a good thing.

Dix, hope your Middle Passage project is where you want to be at, and get a clear way forward. Too bad about the parks, but rainy weather makes it not as fun. And well, there will be other days you can pop in. That makes it so nice about being close to the parks. 

Yep, every day stuff needs to be replaced.  Glad you found new trash cans for the house, Charade.  

Sue, trip is getting so close.  While sad reason, I hope the trip finds you some peace and healing, and even some happiness.  And for what it is worth, we leave a week from today, and I have not yet looked for the luggage yet.  I will be getting the luggage out on Friday.  Probably.  Our flight is midday

Pumpkin, every time my DM gets the flu shot, she gets a cold. Thankfully, she has never got the flu. How exciting, a new granddaughter to welcome in this coming year. 

Glad those seeing the movies enjoyed them. I would like to see the new Frozen movie, but I may have to go solo, as neither kid is interested in it.  Will see.  The theaters here, have been busy. Almost everyone has a day or two off, and most of the local kids don’t go back to school until the day after New Year’s Day. 

And 2020 will have great holiday dates.  Many on a Friday or weekend.  Christmas is on a Friday.  Woot!  That means so is New Year’s Day, 2021.  Double woot!  ( as we will be sailing the third day of 2021). Yay!

Okay tea for me.  And I guess eggs.  May run out and get some bagels.  Toasted with cream cheese would be a perfect breakfast.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> And 2020 will have great holiday dates. Many on a Friday or weekend.


Cinco de Mayo falls on taco Tuesday.


----------



## macraven

I’m late in checking in but have been trying to read and moderate the boards each day

Had food out last two days and think today I will cook
No idea what to cook but high on the list is grilled cheese sandwiches and open a bag of potato chips
simple and easy 
Lol

New Year’s Eve in my area makes my cats jittery
Neighbors shoot off guns and fireworks 

County hall does a fireworks display which lasts for 15 minutes after the countdown
We see it all from our back yard

Usually the area quiets down by 12:15 then except for some neighbors that continue to shoot fireworks in the sky until an hour later 

Hope all have a great weekend!


----------



## Lynne G

At midnight we get fireworks, M80’s are the favorite, and many pots and pans banging, horns, and last time, a trumpet and sax.  Thankfully, with all the noise of New Year’s Eve, my dogs, all of them, never cared about loud noises.  No barking or any other reaction.  And we have a fire house two blocks away, no reaction to that siren either.  Hope your cats keep calm, Mac.

Ah, another nice enough day.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne what an awful time for someone to have a house fire. It’s never a good time but during the holidays it just seems worse. 
I like going to our recliner theatre for the movies, esp if going alone since you can reserve your seat.

Mac we love grilled cheese sandwiches esp with tomato soup!

Disxuni hope you enjoy your day even if it’s not Universal!  I think I’ll check long range forecast for Ft. Lauderdale. Hopefully it’s good.

Not much going on here today. Having a lazy morning.


----------



## Charade67

It has been an unseasonably warm day today. The local news said 63, but my thermometer said 73. We have the windows open and dh and I washed our cars today. 

Dh is watching college bowl games. I should find something to do.


----------



## schumigirl

mac....no cooking days are always good! And grilled cheese sometimes just hits the spot.....grilled cheese with bacon is even better!

Lynne.....I hate fireworks......I love to look at them, but I’m the Grinch with them really......too darn dangerous for some folks....some sound like they’re more suitable for use in downtown Beirut.....I’m one of these that would ban them from private use. Hope you had a lovely day......

Charade we are warmer than usual too right now, but cooler breeze today. Haven’t seen the sunshine in a few days.......low grey cloud.



It‘s been a fabulous day today. Helped out a friend today at an event at her church, then we had lunch at her house which stretched into the afternoon........had to be good though as we had dinner plans.

Met up with four friends and had a lovely meal out tonight. Went to our usual haunt of the village pub that serves amazing home cooked food.....no  microwaves or anything frozen. Love it. It was a good night.

The day has felt so long......in a good way.......

Definitely bacon for breakfast tomorrow......


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Definitely bacon for breakfast tomorrow......




Set the table for 20
Homies will come hungry....


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Set the table for 20
> Homies will come hungry....



lol.....we can squeeze 16 to the dining table....maybe 18?? And then 8 at the kitchen table......yeah, we’ll manage....... 

Will be a later breakfast as we do plan to sleep a little later.......but, with me that very rarely happens. I’d love to sleep till 11am one morning.....but doubt I ever will. I think when you’re used to be being an early riser, it never leaves you. When I was in the world of work many, many  moons ago, I was used to getting up around 5am every week day for many years......I think the habit stuck!

I was also much younger then!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Well I've started and gotten interrupted multiple times past week. Sounds like everyone had a good holiday, and hoping Keisha son is feeling much better too!
So busy this time of year: Worked the 23rd and oldest came home from college; hubs and other 2 went to st louis the 23rd, we followed early on 24th. FiL likes to take all the kids/grandkids shopping-I lasted about an hour before I bailed. This year the crowds and sound and scents got to me and headache! Christmas eve at FiL, Christmas morning and lunch with my parents (mom in heart rehab after spending most of december in hospital-doing sooo much better-came home today). Drove to Lake Ozark for Christmas dinner with other In laws. Oldest and I came home Thursday, I had a Boxing day party one of the bosses for one of the companies I work for has every year. We'd been debating getting a puppy so oldest and I went to humane society to see puppies, but no go there. Then she wanted to see Star wars so I went to my 2nd showing (actually liked it better 2nd time as I got to notice more). Friday rest of them home and I worked, then out to dinner with friends for their twins birthday (same age as oldest).  And today a lab puppy was on HS webpage-name of Nemo-so we got there right at open. Nemo is now cuddling with kids on couch (the no furniture rule lasted about an hour  )
Week from today will be in Orlando-have to get grocery stuff done for this and next week. Middle and youngest start school while we are gone (oldest is staying with them as her college doesn't start til 13th) so have to make sure lunches etc are set.


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn welcome to NEMO!  Next will be pics of NEMO with the girls!  of the feathered kind lol.


----------



## Charade67

Nemo is adorable. Congrats!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, lucky Nemo found a forever home with lots of loving family to take care of him.  Yay, for MonyK finding a new pet family member.

Quiet night, which is fine with me.  Ended up grocery shopping and shopping for some back to school stuff for little one today.  We come home from the cruise the day before she starts back to school, so she is packing for school and the trip.  She will come home with us, switch bags, and then we will take her to school.  Older one does not go back until a week later.  He and I were highly thinking of sending little one home by herself, and we stay in Fla, ending up at the dark side for a few more days.  But most likely not do that.  Oh well.  Just means I will be thinking of a short trip to the dark side in the Spring.  

May all have a good night sleep.   🛏


----------



## macraven

Monyk
Great that your mom is back home
Hope she grows stronger everyday

Congrats in adding Nemo yo the family
What a beautiful dog!

Vacation time coming up soon for you

Lynne
Your cruise is just around the corner!
Family vacations are the best
I know you all will have a blast 

Sue & Charade
Totally agree with what you said
Nemo is a cutie

Slow evening for me and trying to catch up here

What is everyone doing for New Years Eve?
(tv night for me)


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just sitting with a beverage and enjoying the lights on the tree.  I completed a few things I wanted to today, but didn't get to the sewing room today.  Hopefully I will get there tomorrow.  Not much planned for tomorrow besides taking down the xmas tree.  Back to work Monday and a half day on Tuesday...then off to drive and see the dd and her hubby for new years and to help get the baby's nursery set up, and precook some meals for the freezer, and just help get things ready for them.  She is in full nesting mode now...so I will do what I can to help her get ready.



Disxuni said:


> I’m not going to US, but I am going to be seeing someone about my Middle Passage project in terms of what we’ve done so far and future work that needs to be done. As for what else I’ll be doing today who knows.


It sure would be great to live so close and be able to just go without a whole lot of planning.  I hope you got some of the answers you were needing for your project.  It sounds very interesting!


Lynne G said:


> And for what it is worth, we leave a week from today, and I have not yet looked for the luggage yet. I will be getting the luggage out on Friday. Probably. Our flight is midday


Your trip is just around the corner!!!  The count down in on now...and pretty soon you'll be waving to everyone on land as your ship is pulling out onto it's voyage!!!!


Sue M said:


> Not much going on here today. Having a lazy morning.


I have had a few of those days.  I was really needing some down time.  I'm finally feeling like my energy is back again.


schumigirl said:


> Met up with four friends and had a lovely meal out tonight. Went to our usual haunt of the village pub that serves amazing home cooked food.....no microwaves or anything frozen. Love it. It was a good night.


I love those types of meals...they really are the best!!! And then to have a great evening to boot as well...that's what living is about!!!!  Finding and enjoying those moments.  


Monykalyn said:


> And today a lab puppy was on HS webpage-name of Nemo-so we got there right at open. Nemo is now cuddling with kids on couch (the no


It sounds like your holiday was hectic and busy!!!!  I'm glad you hear your mom is home and recovering there now.  It is amazing how much better we recover at our own homes.   And the newest addition....is simply adorable.  Nemo is very lucky to have found such a great family.  It looks like he is settling in just fine!!!

@macraven...I'm glad your here and do all you do for the boards.  I hope your day was great!

Well...hope to just enjoy the day tomorrow and hit my sewing room.  That is my goal!

I'll leave the light on for anyone who is having trouble sleeping.  See you all tomorrow!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Well I've started and gotten interrupted multiple times past week. Sounds like everyone had a good holiday, and hoping Keisha son is feeling much better too!
> So busy this time of year: Worked the 23rd and oldest came home from college; hubs and other 2 went to st louis the 23rd, we followed early on 24th. FiL likes to take all the kids/grandkids shopping-I lasted about an hour before I bailed. This year the crowds and sound and scents got to me and headache! Christmas eve at FiL, Christmas morning and lunch with my parents (mom in heart rehab after spending most of december in hospital-doing sooo much better-came home today). Drove to Lake Ozark for Christmas dinner with other In laws. Oldest and I came home Thursday, I had a Boxing day party one of the bosses for one of the companies I work for has every year. We'd been debating getting a puppy so oldest and I went to humane society to see puppies, but no go there. Then she wanted to see Star wars so I went to my 2nd showing (actually liked it better 2nd time as I got to notice more). Friday rest of them home and I worked, then out to dinner with friends for their twins birthday (same age as oldest).  And today a lab puppy was on HS webpage-name of Nemo-so we got there right at open. Nemo is now cuddling with kids on couch (the no furniture rule lasted about an hour  )
> Week from today will be in Orlando-have to get grocery stuff done for this and next week. Middle and youngest start school while we are gone (oldest is staying with them as her college doesn't start til 13th) so have to make sure lunches etc are set.



Nice to see you MonyK........

Glad your mum is doing much better now and home too. Sounds quite a time you had and must have been so worrying too. And yes, shopping at that time of year can be a complete assault on your senses........

A very warm welcome to Nemo! He is beautiful! Definitely a new member of the family to spoil.......and your Orlando trip is just around the corner!! 





Lynne G said:


> Aww, lucky Nemo found a forever home with lots of loving family to take care of him.  Yay, for MonyK finding a new pet family member.
> 
> Quiet night, which is fine with me.  Ended up grocery shopping and shopping for some back to school stuff for little one today.  We come home from the cruise the day before she starts back to school, so she is packing for school and the trip.  She will come home with us, switch bags, and then we will take her to school.  Older one does not go back until a week later.  He and I were highly thinking of sending little one home by herself, and we stay in Fla, ending up at the dark side for a few more days.  But most likely not do that.  Oh well.  Just means I will be thinking of a short trip to the dark side in the Spring.
> 
> May all have a good night sleep.   🛏



Oh quiet nights are so good Lynne!! And sounds like you are organised for your trip too.....and a Spring trip sounds fabulous Lynne!! 




macraven said:


> Monyk
> Great that your mom is back home
> Hope she grows stronger everyday
> 
> Congrats in adding Nemo yo the family
> What a beautiful dog!
> 
> Vacation time coming up soon for you
> 
> Lynne
> Your cruise is just around the corner!
> Family vacations are the best
> I know you all will have a blast
> 
> Sue & Charade
> Totally agree with what you said
> Nemo is a cutie
> 
> Slow evening for me and trying to catch up here
> 
> What is everyone doing for New Years Eve?
> (tv night for me)



We were talking about NYE last night.......we have so many invitations.....but, we’re not really ones to celebrate NYE in a big way. Christmas is a much bigger celebration for us. Being Scottish everyone assumes we do Hogmanay in a big way! We really don’t. I think we may go out to dinner with a few folks and then home for a quiet night. New Years Day we have one couple for the afternoon and will have some food. Doubt it’ll be a sit down dinner then.....more a mini buffet. Kyle has plans for both days so it’s just us to consider. 

So, yes, we’ll join you in a quiet night in front of the TV.......not that there’s ever anything decent to watch!!





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Just sitting with a beverage and enjoying the lights on the tree.  I completed a few things I wanted to today, but didn't get to the sewing room today.  Hopefully I will get there tomorrow.  Not much planned for tomorrow besides taking down the xmas tree.  Back to work Monday and a half day on Tuesday...then off to drive and see the dd and her hubby for new years and to help get the baby's nursery set up, and precook some meals for the freezer, and just help get things ready for them.  She is in full nesting mode now...so I will do what I can to help her get ready.
> 
> 
> It sure would be great to live so close and be able to just go without a whole lot of planning.  I hope you got some of the answers you were needing for your project.  It sounds very interesting!
> 
> Your trip is just around the corner!!!  The count down in on now...and pretty soon you'll be waving to everyone on land as your ship is pulling out onto it's voyage!!!!
> 
> I have had a few of those days.  I was really needing some down time.  I'm finally feeling like my energy is back again.
> 
> I love those types of meals...they really are the best!!! And then to have a great evening to boot as well...that's what living is about!!!!  Finding and enjoying those moments.
> 
> It sounds like your holiday was hectic and busy!!!!  I'm glad you hear your mom is home and recovering there now.  It is amazing how much better we recover at our own homes.   And the newest addition....is simply adorable.  Nemo is very lucky to have found such a great family.  It looks like he is settling in just fine!!!
> 
> @macraven...I'm glad your here and do all you do for the boards.  I hope your day was great!
> 
> Well...hope to just enjoy the day tomorrow and hit my sewing room.  That is my goal!
> 
> I'll leave the light on for anyone who is having trouble sleeping.  See you all tomorrow!



Pumpkin that sounds a lovely way to spend NY! Preparing for the baby is so wonderful.......you all must be so excited!!  Glad to hear your energy has returned.......things can overtake at times and spending time in your craft room sounds very relaxing!
We take our trees and outdoor decorations down on Jan 2nd. We have folks for NY day in the afternoon, so will keep it up till then. I have seen us take everything down NY day if we don‘t have guests.......once it‘s over we just want to get the whole house back to normal.



Shout out to Keisha......hope your youngest is doing much better and a shout out to Vicki too......




Having a day at home today. Don’t need any groceries as we still have loads of stuff in fridges/freezers/kitchen cabinets....we’ll definitely not starve.......so, may plan to clear out some bedroom closets and drawers this morning. They seem to be overflowing again, the charity store will get a haul tomorrow.

Yes, up far too early. But, I was awake and fancied a cup of ginger tea.....it was nice.

Breakfast later.......looks to be another cloudy grey day with no rain forecast. Seems to be rain free for the next week or so......might be sun free too though! But, warmer than usual for us for this time of year. Low 50’s to high 40’s for the next 10 days or so.

Hope everyone has a good and relaxing Sunday


----------



## Disxuni

Good morning, homies! Sunday is here, our “favorite” day of the week is tomorrow. 

Nemo looks like a cute addition!

Our discussion on the project went well. We discussed more efficient ways to add QR code’s to the markers that have been established, as well as discussed what everyone is planning on researching, or bringing to the table to complete the project, or at least a portion of it.

We ended up landing at Orlando eventually anyway regardless of the weather. Only we did it in the evening when it was more light rain / cloudy. Dad around the afternoon randomly asked, “Want to ride the Gondola’s?” And I said, “Yes.” So, we took off mid-afternoon and was there by night fall. Endless to say, that was an interesting and beautiful experience. Only took me a round to get used to the feeling and not think I was going ram into the other one when it stops at a station. We rode to Epcot and briefly checked out Riviera on the way back to Caribbean Beach Resort.





Only a portion of the osaics from Riviera.

Today, going to see SW again with one of my best friend’s who hasn’t seen it yet so it’ll be interesting to pick up things I didn’t previously.

Hope everyone has a good Sunday!


----------



## Lynne G

Sunday it is, and the rain they were predicting to fall today, as of last night’s weather news, said it will be dry today, with the rain coming later in the evening, then rounds of heavy rain tomorrow.  Kinda fitting the rain is holding off until so many are back to routine.  Yep, my post I usually make on a Monday, now this Monday’s post will be another that will say, sigh, a rainy Monday.  

Woot!  Dix was in park mode after all.  Enjoyed seeing your pictures, and sounded like a great way to spend the evening.  Glad to hear project is moving forward with a good plan.

It is a what to do today.  Think littke one has decided to return an item, so we will do that. But this morning, before she goes off with her friends, we are thinking a quick jaunt around the zoo.  Opens in an hour and a half from now, so in a half hour or so, I will see if she still wants to go.  Hehe, last night, around midnight, I heard little one tell older one to be quiet.  We could still hear him yapping to his friends as they were playing an online game on the level below the bedrooms.  I was tired, so I think I was the first one to bed last night.  Though I do hear things, but if I am tired, I can go right back to sleep.  So I have no idea if he did quiet down, or when he did make it to bed.  Yeah, neither kid is an early bird, and both kids are taking advantage of no need to get up early mode, since on break from college for most of a month.   College kids, I have 2. 

So not such a sunny start, but still mild , after a close to freezing temps in the overnight. Will see 50’s high temps in the afternoon. Nice day, even if clouds build throughout the day.

Peaceful Sunday to all the homies.  We are not at the end of this year yet.  Woot!

Why hello tea, and nice and quiet house.  Time to see what I can watch.  Good Morning!


----------



## Monykalyn

Quieter Sunday, and rain is done thankfully. Strong storms and tornado watches, Gotta get my grocery order in, think I will do online and have hubs pick up tomorrow. Got some new recipes I want to try for instant pot, and got my butcher box delivery yesterday so set for the proteins.

will likely be quiet New Years here too. But I think either 2020 or 2021 New Year’s Eve will be back in Orlando as hubs and I were talking how much fun we had at Epcot NYE 2017.  Can do the crowds if every few years or so lol.




Sue M said:


> Monykalyn welcome to NEMO!  Next will be pics of NEMO with the girls!  of the feathered kind lol.


 they are staying far away from each other so far. Charlotte gave him a very loud warning this am when I took Nemo out. She’s usually pretty quiet so it was funny to hear, we have a large fenced yard, plus the side yard is fenced off with separate fence for the chickens, and we have a temporary fence around lower level patio to keep chickens out, that also has a grassy area. So lots of areas to keep them separate for now. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm finally feeling like my energy is back again.


 That’s good! And a new baby is so exciting! I’m sure they will love the help and meals.
Lynne a cruise sounds wonderful. Still have Jan 2021 booked but I think I’m going to reschedule for holiday cruise that year instead, and maybe do a shorter one in between, will see what deals I can get.
Time for more coffee! Although as Schumi’s ginger tea sounded good too...


----------



## Charade67

Happy Sunday! We have absolutely nothing planned today. I think it will just be a lazy Sunday.




Lynne G said:


> shopping for some back to school stuff for little one today.


I think I need to start looking at what books B needs. These next 2 weeks will go by fast. 



macraven said:


> What is everyone doing for New Years Eve?


we might go to a movie during the day, but stay home that night. We are not NYE party people. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> then off to drive and see the dd and her hubby for new years and to help get the baby's nursery set up, and precook some meals for the freezer, and just help get things ready for them. She is in full nesting mode now...so I will do what I can to help her get ready.


Congrats on the new grandchild. When is she due?



schumigirl said:


> Being Scottish everyone assumes we do Hogmanay in a big way! We really don’t.


 I had to look that up. Looks like some very interesting traditions. 



Disxuni said:


> We ended up landing at Orlando eventually anyway regardless of the weather. Only we did it in the evening when it was more light rain / cloudy. Dad around the afternoon randomly asked, “Want to ride the Gondola’s?” And I said, “Yes.” So, we took off mid-afternoon and was there by night fall. Endless to say, that was an interesting and beautiful experience. Only took me a round to get used to the feeling and not think I was going ram into the other one when it stops at a station.


 My husband and daughter are looking forward to riding the gondolas. I will stay on the ground. 



Monykalyn said:


> will likely be quiet New Years here too. But I think either 2020 or 2021 New Year’s Eve will be back in Orlando as hubs and I were talking how much fun we had at Epcot NYE 2017. Can do the crowds if every few years or so lol


We are hoping to go to Disney in 2021. We were there for the 25th anniversary of the Magic Kingdom and would like to go back for the 50th. I don’t know if we will do NYE or not. We rang in 2016 at Disney and it was a lot of fun.

Time to get some lunch and decide if I want to do anything today or not. Back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Lynne G

Monykalyn said:


> But I think either 2020 or 2021 New Year’s Eve will be back in Orlando as hubs and I were talking how much fun we had at Epcot NYE 2017.  Can do the crowds if every few years or so lol.
> Lynne a cruise sounds wonderful. Still have Jan 2021 booked but I think I’m going to reschedule for holiday cruise that year instead, and maybe do a shorter one in between, will see what deals I can get.
> Time for more coffee! Although as Schumi’s ginger tea sounded good too...



Sounds a great like idea for Disney at New Year’s this coming year or next. Yeah, I will keep the January 2021 cruise, as I would love to do a holiday one, but the ones around Christmas have way too many kids and too high prices. I really wanted a 15 December cruise, as price better and lesser kids onboard most likely, but little one was not done finals until the 17th this year, even though older one was done the 12th, so it was too risky. And since the finals this coming this coming year may do the same thing, January it is.

Woot! Charade thinking of Motherland holiday visit too!

Zoo, was nice, getting too crowded at lunchtime, so see ya later.


Lunchtime is so tiring.  

Snap Snap turtle.


Aww, sweet monkeys.


----------



## Charade67

I love the monkey picture.


----------



## schumigirl

Don’t you just love a lazy Sunday!!!


Charade, yes there are some funny traditions......but I love Hogmanay,  and being in Edinburgh one year was one of the best NYE we ever had......light snow and everyone singing Auld Lang Syne was just amazing! We were staying with friends who lived close to where everyone was gathered.....handy for a bathroom visit......and mum saw us on tv that night as it is always broadcast live and we were right in front of one of the cameras.......good times.



We are all getting a little fed up with eating now .......still so many nice things to enjoy! Things like boxes of chocolates and treats like that left over will go to the hospice or hospital closest to us, we all do that every year. It’s always appreciated from patients and staff alike. 

But, fresh stuff.....we are slowly getting through it. Never thought I’d be fed up eating Parma Ham!!!  Snacking on some lovely cheeses right now. Just a little though.......put a rib roast of beef in the Aga this morning for dinner tonight........seemed a little more of a normal dish, but still quite rich. It was lovely though....

Roll on Thursday when we get back to normal eating.......

Austin Powers on TV tonight.......


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Woot! Charade thinking of Motherland holiday visit too!


It would be cool if we both end up there at the same time. We could have a longer meetup and you wouldn't have to bring a musical instrument this time.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne Great zoo pics, the monkeys tails!  Never saw that before!  

Disxuni yay for getting to the parks. The mosaics are beautiful. I’m looking forward to my CBR Aug trip and plan on checking out Riviera. I think the gondola transportation to Ep and DHS will be a game changer. Imagine the ease of popping over to The Boardwalk for dining, or an icecream at Ample Hills!

Monica stay safe from those tornadoes!  

Pumpkin what a special time for you awaiting the arrival of your new grand baby!  So far all I have is a grand cat lol!

Went to Costco for some groceries to bring up to Whistler tomorrow. After a cup of tea I’m going to tackle the tree and mantle decorations. After we return from Whistler I’ll have my daughters family birthday party - actually it’s 2 birthdays, her bff’s husband birthday is on the same day!  So we do both of them!  Then it’s time for my Florida trip.
I know oldest won’t be happy decorations are coming down. She’s quite quick about getting them up. But ask for her help for take down   Lol

We also don’t enjoy big New Years celebration. Whistler has a big thing in the village but we don’t go. I picked up a nice prime rib for dinner, and it will be us, brother-in-law, oldest daughter, and probably the couple next door.


----------



## Lynne G

-  

Yum, prime rib for dinner.  So nice to share New Year's meal with family and neighbors, Sue.   Then yep, both of us will be flying out early in this next year.

Once again, I've decided, even with a midweek holiday, I need a 3 day weekend, to start the fun.  Island hopping next week.  Weee!

Okay, very dark commute, lots of puddles and very wet streets, from the rain that started yesterday afternoon.  And cool feeling too, as 37 degrees outside, said the car.  Ah, tea for me, and little heater is ON.  Cool feeling office.  But hey, since another holiday week, very quiet.  So, happy about that.  And darn, forgot to bring some food for breakfast.  I do have some cereal in my desk, so that will be the boring breakfast for me.  

 Okay, well, tea for me.  Most likely all day.

 

 

Hope all are feeling well, and those not, hope you are feeling better soon.  Hey, 2 more days, and hello 2020.  Woot!

Good Morning!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, it’s a lovely feeling when your trip is so close......I’m sure the rest of the family are as excited! Cereal is alright for breakfast now and again.....but not everyday!



Went out grocery shopping early this morning......missed the crowds it seems. Store we went to was empty, then popped into farm store and found where everyone was. So busy!

Although we’re not having a proper sit down dinner on Wednesday with friends, We decided to have chateaubriand as a main dish......Tom cooks it perfectly so we’ll have a centre dish to work around......everything will be help yourself. It‘s a beautiful hunk of meat! So all sorted for that, and have plenty of food for anyone who pops in which we love.

No plans rest of today, tomorrow will do some cleaning and organising....then dinner with friends. Quiet NYE.

Almost lunch time here......and sun is shining finally......we have a warmer than usual 50F. Almost tropical.......

Have a great Monday........


----------



## Disxuni

Good morning, homies! Nice photos of the zoo, @Lynne G.

Today, I'll be constantly hitting the refresh button for Disney Dining in between working. Attempting to get a reservation for NYE. Which unless you book months in advance you're not going to get one, so the other option is waiting for people to cancel at the last minute when it's within 24 hours. I'm planning on trying to park at MK parking lot and walking to Poly for the fireworks after I get off from work so cutting it close, but my friend seems to want to try to attempt to get a dining reservation so we can enjoy a meal prior to the fireworks. So, we shall see. I'm fine either way, as the bare minimum I care about is getting there and being able to park there to see the fireworks.


----------



## macraven

Good Monday morning homies!!

Short work week for some and then we have Lynne who is close to leaving for her cruise plus Sue who is going South
And have a few that will be entertaining others

and we have me who will watch tv for the NYE yearly entertainment and count down

Years back it was Dick Clark
I guess that ages me
Lol

Mr Mac overslept so the cats jumped on me at 6:20 and woke me up to open cans for them 
This was to be my sleep in day as tomorrow have an early doc appointment 7:45


----------



## Disxuni

Dick Clark's a legend! Yay for everyone's vaca plans ahead! Better start double checking packing, or start packing (or wait the day prior like I did for my cruise).

NYE plans are usually a hit, or miss for me. When I didn't have plans it would be due to work (sleep is good too), but when it wasn't that, it's watching it on the telly with some friends. This year is a new experience for me trying to watch fireworks, or do anything else other than either sleeping, or watching the ball drop.

Also, update, as of about a half hour ago, I finally got a reservation for Kona Cafe! I was about to lose hope, but kept telling myself it's not even the afternoon yet and boom, it happened!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  For the reservation, Dix.  And how nice to see the fireworks with a friend, after eating dinner at Kona.  Sweet! 

Well, the rain was coming down so much, good thing I have zap a meals in the freezer in our break room.  Eh, not quite the best lunch, but hey, hot food, and no need to get wet.  The clearing they say is coming this afternoon, better be very clear, as I commute home.

Yep, fond memories of seeing Dick Clark and the countdown.  Now, don't really care to watch most of it, and most likely, I will be in bed, probably asleep.


----------



## Charade67

I really, really need a vacation. After spending over an hour on the phone with an insurance company I decided to go to lunch. I had just placed my order when my phone rang. It was dh. 

Where’s B? 
What do you mean where’s B? She’s at home. 
No, I can find her anywhere. 
Did you text her?
I called, but her voice mail is full. 
Text her!!

I hung up and texted her. My phone rings again. I can here B in the back ground “I’m sorry. I’m sorry.” Dh “No, no, it’s not your fault.”
Me: What is going on?!

Yesterday he had asked her to clean the leaves out of the drainage ditch in the front of the house. That’s where she was when he got home from the gym. Somehow he drove past her and didn’t see her.

I think my heart is beating again.


----------



## macraven

Frightening calls like that make you lose your appetite 

Very glad to read it was solved quickly


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Doing a quick stop in

Sounds like everyone is getting their plans finalized for New Years...close out this decade...and bring on the next one 

Lynne your zoo pictures are adorable.  I enjoy visiting zoos...and your lucky you have what looks like a great zoo so close to you

Dixs...Your little excursion to the mouse house sounds like a great way to spend a couple of hours!  I hope you get your reservations for a New Years Eve celebration!!!!

Mac...I'm sorry you didn't get your sleep in day.  I know I love my one sleep in day.  I hope that your Dr appointment goes well.

Schumi...your meal for New years sounds divine!  I think the dd is planning on making beef wellington.  I don't know if I have ever had that.  So we are looking forward to that.  She is a great cook.

Charade...I HATE those phone calls.  Ugh...I hope your heart rate goes back to normal soon

I spent the whole day in my sewing room yesterday.  It was great!  I didn't take the tree down.  The boys were busy helping the dh getting the snow machines ready to take to the mountains to ride in the next couple of weekend.  So I got some uninterupted time to spend sewing.  I finally got my sister's birthday quilt " quilted " together.  I just have to square it off...and but the finishing binding around the edges.  I don't think I'll have time to complete it tonight.  We will see how far I can get.  

Well...I hope everyone has a great day today!


----------



## buckeev

WE. R. HOME. 
WE. R. TIRED.


----------



## Monykalyn

And monday again. Work 4 days this week then VACATION mode will be on.
Puppy brag: Nemo is getting the hang of House training quick! he sleeps in his crate at night, got him out and to potty outside when I got up at 6:30. Did his business and in for breakfast (him) and coffee for me, along with puppy kisses and snuggles. Time for me to get ready and Nemo heads to door again-got DH up to take him out again and sure enough-lil guy did his business again! Smart puppy and positive reinforcement with the treats seems to be going well. Have puppy training pads all over the living room Just in case, but he's only had a couple accidents there.  Chickens still freaked out by him (well all except Ellie who used to have dog), and he's a bit disconcerted by them with the scolding he receives from them!


Disxuni said:


> Also, update, as of about a half hour ago, I finally got a reservation for Kona Cafe! I was about to lose hope, but kept telling myself it's not even the afternoon yet and boom, it happened!


Yay!! MK New years fireworks popped up on timeline on facebook (we did 30th MK, 31st Epcot) . I've found ADR's tend to pop up last minute so I rarely bother to make any now, unless I really need certain spot/time. 

DH picked up online grocery order-so easy! Thinking steak and scalloped potatoes for New Years Day.


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> WE. R. HOME.
> WE. R. TIRED.


I bet you are glad your cat herding days are over.
Hope you came back with the same number of peeps you went with.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, hope your commute home is drier tonight, I hate driving in heavy rain! Not much fun.

Charade terrifying phone call! Every parents worst nightmare call......

mac, first time I heard of Dick Clark was on an episode of Friends.....I just have seen clips of him when I was younger, but he’s not well known in the UK.  Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow......and yes, it’s an early one!!

pumpkin.....sounds a nice way to spend the day! I’m sure your sister will love the gift, especially as she’ll appreciate how much work you put into it.....we do like Beef Wellington, it’s a beautiful dish. Last time I made it was about 10 years a go, unfortunately my pastry was soggy on the bottom (there’s a joke there somewhere)...........we have prime rib roast a lot, we like beef  but Chateaubriand is our favourite! And worthy of NY day.....I hope you love the Wellington!


buckeev......welcome home!! Hope the trip was excellent.......


Monyk......sounds like Nemo is settling in well to your home.....good to hear! And NY dinner sounds lovely too!!! 




Been such a lovely and peaceful day today.......listened to my new Rod Stewart CD......love it! Then added it to the chip so we can add it to music for the car........I do miss a CD player in a car......if that makes me ancient, then so be it! Haven’t had one in the car for years......

I had such a good closet clear out yesterday......today I looked at all the space I created and showed it to a nervous looking Tom ...... 

Handed almost 4 big bags into Charity store this morning......their eyes lit up like Christmas trees when they saw the haul!

Quiet night ahead too......glass of wine and something hopefully good on TV......that’ll be unusual if there is!


----------



## Lynne G

Glad all worked out fast, Charade.  Scary.  I now look at find my phone app, and buzz the kids if they don't respond.

Nice, Schumi's clean out.  Wonderful, to let others enjoy what is no longer needed or wanted.

Ugh, heavy rain again.  Better be clearing up soon.  

Pumpkin, nice you are doing a quilt for your sister.  Quiet times are sometimes the best time to get stuff done.  Hope the weather is nicer out for you.

Buckeev's returned to home.  Woot!  Glad to hear home safe and sound.  Well, safe, anyway.  LOL

Mac, sorry you had to get up early today.  Good luck with your doctor's visit tomorrow.  I'll be up early, another commute for me tomorrow.


----------



## Charade67

I meant to come back and post earlier, but fell asleep when I got home from work and didn't wake up until 7:00. 
Good news - my new iPad arrived today. I'm in the process of getting it set up right now..



macraven said:


> Years back it was Dick Clark
> I guess that ages me
> Lol


I miss Dick Clark. I haven't watched the NYE show since he passed. 



Disxuni said:


> I finally got a reservation for Kona Cafe!


 Congrats. Persistence pays off. I have never eaten there. 



macraven said:


> Frightening calls like that make you lose your appetite


I stress eat. Thankfully I found out she was okay before my food arrived. 



buckeev said:


> WE. R. HOME.
> WE. R. TIRED.


Welcome back. Get some rest. 



Monykalyn said:


> Puppy brag: Nemo is getting the hang of House training quick!


Smart doggie. 



schumigirl said:


> Been such a lovely and peaceful day today.......listened to my new Rod Stewart CD......love it! Then added it to the chip so we can add it to music for the car........I do miss a CD player in a car......if that makes me ancient, then so be it! Haven’t had one in the car for years......


 I have my phone synced to my car so the music plays through the radio speakers. I just need to add more music. 



Lynne G said:


> Glad all worked out fast, Charade. Scary. I now look at find my phone app, and buzz the kids if they don't respond.


 I didn't even think to do find my phone, but it just would have shown her phone inside the house. 

Still no plans for tomorrow. Thinking maybe about going to see Jumanji.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, you are more technical than I. I think I`m one of the few that only uses their phone as a phone.......I call, text and can email from it....and whatsapp too.....that`s it.....I do like music a more traditional way......I`m so old fashioned I guess.


Lynne,......you off today?? Hope it`s a good one whatever you`re doing....and hope rain is gone! 





Beautiful and very sunny day today. It was white with frost this morning when I got up around six, hasn`t cleared much at all, but looks so pretty. 

Not much to do today, out for dinner tonight so no cooking. Lunch will be snack items again...…we are getting through them!! Kyle is at work till around 2pm today so he may want something before he heads out later. 

New Years Eve!! 

I never make resolutions.......but, have one or two things I want to do differently this year......…will see how that goes. I have several friends who every year make the same resolutions......and break them all by the 5th January....lol...…every year!! 

Have a good New Year`s Eve........


----------



## Lynne G

- to each and every Homie.

Yep Schumi, not off, tomorrow, yes, today, no.  But with so many off, was a quick, and very dark, and nar I say cool, 35 degree out commute.  And yes, the rain has left the area, but behind it, clouds today, with full sun the next two days, and will feel like in the 30's.  Generally, seasonable weather the rest of this week.  

But yay, a shorter day, and thinking little one and I will be doing the light show at the little zoo.  Nice thing is, though the zoo is closed otherwise, light show is a go.  And since predicting much cooler tonight, but dry, perfect night to see what the little zoo is lighting up.  Mid December, we enjoyed the big zoo, that was open earlier that day.  Spectacular light show at the big zoo, and was also cooler feeling there, but nice night when we enjoyed that zoo's night show, weeks ago.  So ready for some lights tonight.  

Ooh, yes the office feels cold.  Yes, the heater is on.  And tea.  Lots of tea.  Quiet too.  Many are out today, or teleworking.  Was thinking of doing that, but really not in the mood, and with quiet, can get a lot done.  And yep, will be blonde once again, before the light show.  How nice is that? 

That's my day, and I'm with Schumi, I never make resolutions this time of year.  I just hope for all to be healthy and happy in 2020.  That's it.  I never would remember what I had said to be resolute about, either.

Ack, should have brought the other sweater in from the car.  Eh, more tea.  Yep, that's it.  Later homies.

Yes indeed, it's

 

But, as you know, even if an eve to a holiday, it's Taco Tuesday!  Yep, Mac, if Taco Bell is open, it's a good day to make a Taco Bell run, like after your doctor's appointment.


----------



## macraven

Well still waiting to be called in for my doc appointment 
Staff here are slow moving this morning 

Should have been called back 20 minutes ago

so I play on my phone a bit longer ...


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I am up earlier than I wanted to be today. Still no plans for the day. I probably need to pay some bills. 



schumigirl said:


> Charade, you are more technical than I. I think I`m one of the few that only uses their phone as a phone.......I call, text and can email from it....and whatsapp too.....that`s it.....I do like music a more traditional way......I`m so old fashioned I guess.


I'm not really very technical. With the car it was just a simple matter of pairing with the Bluetooth. Dh is a little jealous because his car doesn't have that ability.

Good morning Lynne, Mac, and anyone else who may be up.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Charade.  Yep, paired my phone with my car too.  Easy.  Annoyed when kids drive, they pair it, then I have to choose my phone again.  Bill paying will be Friday, so a good day for you to do it, at the end of the year.

Mac, ack, I hate when you are not taken on time.  Hope you are seeing the doctor or have already.

Tea has turned to coffee.  Well, anything hot.  It's still feeling cool inside.  But yay, for casual Tuesday.


----------



## macraven

waiting is not fun

finally called back at 8:14 and they do the eye check charts
Then the drops for dialation and again the eye chart

now just sitting waiting for doc to come to the room
He will look at the basic tests and who knows what after that 

all I know is the right eye still has issues with reading and glasses not making much difference


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 461457 - to each and every Homie.
> 
> Yep Schumi, not off, tomorrow, yes, today, no.  But with so many off, was a quick, and very dark, and nar I say cool, 35 degree out commute.  And yes, the rain has left the area, but behind it, clouds today, with full sun the next two days, and will feel like in the 30's.  Generally, seasonable weather the rest of this week.
> 
> But yay, a shorter day, and thinking little one and I will be doing the light show at the little zoo.  Nice thing is, though the zoo is closed otherwise, light show is a go.  And since predicting much cooler tonight, but dry, perfect night to see what the little zoo is lighting up.  Mid December, we enjoyed the big zoo, that was open earlier that day.  Spectacular light show at the big zoo, and was also cooler feeling there, but nice night when we enjoyed that zoo's night show, weeks ago.  So ready for some lights tonight.
> 
> Ooh, yes the office feels cold.  Yes, the heater is on.  And tea.  Lots of tea.  Quiet too.  Many are out today, or teleworking.  Was thinking of doing that, but really not in the mood, and with quiet, can get a lot done.  And yep, will be blonde once again, before the light show.  How nice is that?
> 
> That's my day, and I'm with Schumi, I never make resolutions this time of year.  I just hope for all to be healthy and happy in 2020.  That's it.  I never would remember what I had said to be resolute about, either.
> 
> Ack, should have brought the other sweater in from the car.  Eh, more tea.  Yep, that's it.  Later homies.
> 
> Yes indeed, it's
> 
> View attachment 461458
> 
> But, as you know, even if an eve to a holiday, it's Taco Tuesday!  Yep, Mac, if Taco Bell is open, it's a good day to make a Taco Bell run, like after your doctor's appointment.
> 
> View attachment 461459



Yes, Kyle has mentioned the days he`s been at work over the last two weeks how quiet it`s been on the roads....his 45 minute to an hour commute has been much less some days. It`ll be back to normal come next Monday.

Enjoy your salon visit today!!! I love being pampered like that!

Enjoy your tea......




macraven said:


> Well still waiting to be called in for my doc appointment
> Staff here are slow moving this morning
> 
> Should have been called back 20 minutes ago
> 
> so I play on my phone a bit longer ...



It`s awful when places don`t run to time and make you wait longer....it`s bad enough having to be there in the first place. Hope you don`t have to wait too much longer......just seen your update......I`m sure they`ll sort you out.....it`s a strange one isn't it!




Charade67 said:


> I'm not really very technical. With the car it was just a simple matter of pairing with the Bluetooth. Dh is a little jealous because his car doesn't have that ability.
> 
> Good morning Lynne, Mac, and anyone else who may be up.



Oh we have our phones synched to work the with the cars Bluetooth, that`s very easy, well, actually Porsche did it for us in the showroom.........it`s just I`ve never loaded music to my phone....ever! Apparently I`m a dinosaur.....C`est la vie......



Still sunny and cold here, but it`s just lovely seeing blue skies. There`s still frost on the ground where the low winter sun hasn`t reached yet.

Few hours before we head out to meet friends for dinner.......having a lazy afternoon just the two of us right now. Watching nonsense on the tv.....and thinking I`m hungry already and we don`t eat till around six!! Four hours to go........had a light lunch, but maybe it was too light!

Snack time........


----------



## Disxuni

Good morning! Yay to those who have half days, or might have the day off tomorrow. I hope you have a good time either partying, or sleeping, homies. Whether you're partying, or sleeping, it's a good thing!



@Charade67 I haven't either. I hadn't even looked at the menu until I booked the reservation. I had ages ago, but their menu is different from what I heard. It only changed a couple of months ago. Now it's going to be the journey of getting there. We confirmed they cannot guaranteed parking due to the holiday and due to the fact that for the NYE Contemporary party they suggest for parking to park at Poly, or GF, so I'm going with my original plan of attempting to park at MK and walking to Poly. As the party check in is at 7 so by the time I'll get there if people are parking at Poly due to the party they'll already beat me to the punch.

@macraven I hope you get some assistance soon.

No problem in not making resolutions @schumigirl. A lot of ones are broken anyway. However, I do give props to those who make them and try their genuine best. It's always good to be a dreamer.


----------



## Charade67

Remember the issue I had with the Disney gift I bought for B? I had returned the extra when it arrived. Well, they credited me back for the purchase price yesterday. I called this morning to tell them the credit  was in error since they had already replaced the product. I was told I could keep the credit. It’s only $12 and change, but still nice to have.


----------



## schumigirl

I think people who stick to resolutions are few and far between......not much point and it`s always the same people every year.....same old resolutions with no intentions of sticking to them......so, no, I generally don't listen to them anymore. 



Found a lovely box of coconut flavoured things called Raffaello…..lovely apart from the nut in the middle. I usually dispose of that carefully. And we`re watching the Prisoner of Azkaban…….little glass of prosecco too......well, it is NYE! 

Now to think what to wear tonight for dinner...…..


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just doing a quick stop in to wish everyone a Happy New Years Eve!!!!  I hope everyone get to celebrate in whatever style suits you best.  Bring on the new decade!!!!!  I'm ready to close that door and start with the new doors that are opening!


----------



## macraven

In about 10 hours it will be 2020
The older I get, the faster the years go by..

Each year my NY resolution is to lose weight
Since I have failed to achieve that goal the past 20 years, I need to find a new one


----------



## Disxuni

Only time I set a resolution (other than having to write papers about it in school) was last year when I set a goal to travel more which I did. It may not be much compared to others, but I not only did a cruise, but I had traveled to Tampa and Pensacola to not only check out those towns, but to see the beaches over there which surprisingly have never done. I always wanted to see the FL west coast. Took awhile, but got there.


----------



## Charade67

No resolutions here, but I am going to try to make an attempt to lose some weight and improve my sleep habits.


----------



## schumigirl

We have less than 3 hours till New Years in the UK!

What a wonderful evening we’ve had. Met up around 4ish in village pub/restaurant with large group of friends in the end, 14 at last count. Had beautiful meals and nice wines and cocktails with some laughs along the way.......the pub moved us to what they call the event room......it’s just to the side of the main dining room so you don‘t feel remote and can enjoy the whole atmosphere but a semi private room was lovely.

Been back home around half an hour and we are full to bursting! We are both laid along two sofas that face each each other and neither of us wants to stretch to the table for anything.......the remote control is there and no one is bothering with it. Unusual.

Will try and sit up to midnight, but it’s not essential for us.......will reply to the mountain of Happy New Year txts and WhatsApp posts in the morning.

Freezing cold tonight too......it is pretty outside, but glad I’m home and not one of the many out in the streets bringing in the New Year.......

Wishing everyone a very happy and prosperous 2020


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well we are about over half the way to dd's home.  The weather is very mild hovering around freezing with clear skies.  The roads are dry and not much traffic to fight to make good time.  We have been traveling now for about 4 hrs.  Once we get to the next big centre then it's s race to get there.  Those last 2 hrs are always the worst.  Everyone thinks they are Mario Andretti racing formulas 1 cars so it is always amusing watching the clowns drive.  

I usually don't make any resolutions, but things I try to strive for over the year.  

Well, I'm wishing that everyone had a safe and happy evening!!!  And all the best to each and everyone of you.  I hope that everyone gets to travel, create wonderful memories and win the lottery!!!!   Cheers everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Zoo was fabulous too.  Much smaller zoo, but they did a great job of decorating.  Some from tonight, and the weather was almost mild.


And one with little one:


----------



## Charade67

Great pictures Lynne. The lights are beautiful.


----------



## macraven

Hello 2020....!


----------



## Charade67

Happy New Year! And goodnight. I’m going to bed.


----------



## Disxuni

Great pictures, @Lynne G!

Happy 2020, homies!


----------



## Lynne G

Light on for those that still need it.  Bed for me.  Happy 2020!

And thanks, the lights in the zoo made it so nice to walk around and see.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Off to bed.........lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macraven

It’s 2:30
Time for me to turn the tv off and go to bed  

mornings come early when the cats need to be feed

6-6:30 is first food tine of the day for them

Sweet dreams homies!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It’s 2:30
> Time for me to turn the tv off and go to bed
> 
> mornings come early when the cats need to be feed
> 
> 6-6:30 is first food tine of the day for them
> 
> Sweet dreams homies!



Hope you have a good sleep Mac before those kitties wake you up......


Lynne, the lights are very pretty. They have done a good job.......





Yes, Happy New Year again........think we’re all in 2020 by now.......and bacon will be cooking soon.........on brioche rolls today........

I was supposed to be sleeping late.......but, never happened. We sat up till around 1am before finally heading to bed. My phone stays downstairs at night, so came down to what seems like a million happy new year messages! Will get to them........

Time for food though........friends are arriving around 2ish, so food will be ready for them arriving.

Have a great day.........1st January.......


----------



## Sue M

Happy New Years!  It’s 2:20 am, ugh. Up in Whistler, got here on the 30th. There wasn’t too much traffic on the way up. I think the locals are passing this year. The mountain is having a late start. Not much of a base yet and the snow is wet. 
We had a nice New Years dinner tonight. The neighbours came over for dinner, we all managed to stay up till midnight!  Had a prime rib roast, turned out very good.
Only problem now is I can’t fall asleep.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Happy New Years!  It’s 2:20 am, ugh. Up in Whistler, got here on the 30th. There wasn’t too much traffic on the way up. I think the locals are passing this year. The mountain is having a late start. Not much of a base yet and the snow is wet.
> We had a nice New Years dinner tonight. The neighbours came over for dinner, we all managed to stay up till midnight!  Had a prime rib roast, turned out very good.
> Only problem now is I can’t fall asleep.



Hope you get back to sleep Sue.....and Happy New Year to you too.....

Our Financial Adviser is up in Whistler right now.......they’re staying in the Four Seasons for two weeks.....looks so beautiful.




Most of the food is done.......table set up buffet style. Just the Chateaubriand to do when friends arrive later.......Tom will do that. And then tomorrow everything comes down.......trees, decorations the lot and we get our home back to normal. I do love all the trees up, but it’s nice to get back to normal.

Bacon was lovely.........will keep us going till this afternoon.......

Time for a few phone calls to family


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Hope you get back to sleep Sue.....and Happy New Year to you too.....
> 
> Our Financial Adviser is up in Whistler right now.......they’re staying in the Four Seasons for two weeks.....looks so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the food is done.......table set up buffet style. Just the Chateaubriand to do when friends arrive later.......Tom will do that. And then tomorrow everything comes down.......trees, decorations the lot and we get our home back to normal. I do love all the trees up, but it’s nice to get back to normal.
> 
> Bacon was lovely.........will keep us going till this afternoon.......
> 
> Time for a few phone calls to family


It’s a small world!  I hope they enjoy their stay here.


----------



## Lynne G

?  Bacon, ooh I so wish I was at Schumi’s this morning. 

I too can’t sleep late. Was up by 6:30, but nice not to be moving fast. Made some eggs and toast, and yep, did bacon too. Will leave some for the kids. Or not. Most places around here, including the grocery stores, are generally open most of the day.

And yay, no cooking dinner for me. Was given choices of what to bring, so will stop at the grocery store before strolling in for a nice meal. And birthday cake and ice cream is the dessert. Yep, we will be celebrating my DM’s birthday. A great way to say hello to the new year.

Well, it will be back to routine tomorrow. But yay, then on leave for over a week. Absolutely a perfect way to end the holiday fun.

With that, good morning homies. May all have many happy times in 2020, and hope this year will find all in good health.

Why hello tea.  Such a perfect morning.


----------



## macraven

I believe the smell of bacon woke me up before the cats did early this morning ..


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> ?  Bacon, ooh I so wish I was at Schumi’s this morning.
> 
> I too can’t sleep late. Was up by 6:30, but nice not to be moving fast. Made some eggs and toast, and yep, did bacon too. Will leave some for the kids. Or not. Most places around here, including the grocery stores, are generally open most of the day.
> 
> And yay, no cooking dinner for me. Was given choices of what to bring, so will stop at the grocery store before strolling in for a nice meal. And birthday cake and ice cream is the dessert. Yep, we will be celebrating my DM’s birthday. A great way to say hello to the new year.
> 
> Well, it will be back to routine tomorrow. But yay, then on leave for over a week. Absolutely a perfect way to end the holiday fun.
> 
> With that, good morning homies. May all have many happy times in 2020, and hope this year will find all in good health.
> 
> Why hello tea.  Such a perfect morning.



You’d have been welcome!! There’s always plenty of bacon at our home....

Sounds like a lovely day ahead with family Lynne.....and your mum’s birthday, that is something special. It’s ice cream later for me too.....they like all the fancy and very sweet desserts.......I’ve made some strawberry ice cream and a little coconut too.

No stores open here today......well, some of the smaller branches of grocery stores........no interest in going out today since we don‘t have to. Back to normal tomorrow. 

And your trip is just around the corner!! This is one of the best times as the trip approaches.......you all must be so excited! Have a lovely day....





Just passing time here waiting for friends.......shouldn’t be long till they arrive......they’re like us.....never late.

It is such a beautiful day, but very chilly.......we did take a walk down this morning to Tom‘s man cave (large shed) where him and our tree guy have been brewing more home made wine......it’s coming along nicely, but our guy takes most of it away.......he loves it!! 

Glad we’re not planning to watch tv today.....had a quick look and there’s nothing on. There very rarely is of course.

It doesn’t feel like a Wednesday.........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I believe the smell of bacon woke me up before the cats did early this morning ..



Happy New Year mac........I hope this year brings you all you would wish for


----------



## macraven

The smell of bacon is the best way to start the new year!
Thanks Schumi!

Last night went to Taco Bell
They were out of crunchy shells for the tacos so left 
There is a Taco Bell in the town next to us and got our food there
No shortage of supplies there


Hope we see more homies checking in here today
I’m counting noses so we don’t lose any of you

If you are new here and reading along, drop in anytime as we  adding to our SANs family!


----------



## Disxuni

Mmm, bacon! Thanks, @schumigirl.

Glad to see Taco Tuesday was a success!

I hope everyone had a good night out, or slept well. If not, hope you have a relaxing day, or get to have a nap.

I didn’t sleep really ever fall asleep when I got home. I eventually gave up and got up at 7, but I’ll manage. I was surprised how well things turned out last night. Taking the back route worked perfectly and there was plenty of parking for us at Poly which was a surprise. We also walked to GF since my friend never been inside before going to Kona and watch the fireworks.


----------



## Lynne G

That’s awesome, Dix.  Glad you enjoyed the night out, and beautiful picture.

Oh, and so fitting Mac had a Taco Bell run yesterday, Taco Tuesday.  

Bu you know what? Yep, that means today is a Wednesday.


Yep, get over this hump of a day, and well the  new decade starts and Friday will be here before ya know it.

Hmm, both kids have yet to make a noise.  Loud music may be playing soon.  No sleeping the day away.  Hmmmm.


----------



## Charade67

Happy New Year (again) everyone.  I think today is going to be a day of errands. I'm going to start by eliminating the gray in my hair. I also plan to do a little shopping. I got a Kohl's gift card for Christmas and could really use some new socks. I also need to pick up a package I had delivered to a local store. The other think I need to do is back up our desktop computer. We don't really use it much anymore, but when i was using it yeaterday I noticed that it is really slow. I worry that it may crash soon.

Ah, bacon. Love to eat it. Hate to cook it. I wokw up late today, so I think I will go straight to lunch.

Sue - Hope you were able to get back to sleep.

Lynne - Happy birthday to your mom.

Disxuni - Happy to hear you had a nice NYE without any parking or traffic challenges. 

Hello Mac, Schumi, and anyone else who stops by.


----------



## keishashadow

Happy new year all!! Been having trouble with new, fancy router/modem bleech  hate typing on phone but here I am 

jr not better yet, got worse & wound up in ER all day Saturday. MultipleI’ve bags of fluids & meds. I’m calling him patient zero

went back to work last 2 days. Not the best idea butsomething they have tolive & learn 



schumigirl said:


> shall we say I felt nauseous and ran through to our kitchen and I threw up and somehow managed to hit every wall and window in what was a huge kitchen.........I had to call him at work to come home and clean it up...... I couldn’t even think about it never mind go in the room.......bless him! Yes, he has the cast iron stomach of the two of us.......


Exorcist lol


Charade67 said:


> Today I did my annual Hallmark ornament shopping. I usually go straight to the Hallmark store, but it didn't open until 9:00 and i had to be at work then.


I scored several marvel & Disney 2 set types online at jcp this year right before holidays.  Big hit with all   Nicer than expected, should’ve grabbed a few for us


Disxuni said:


> Am I crazy in thinking of possibly going to Universal this weekend? Considering I usually like to do EE and stay only until around noon, or early afternoon I think it might be doable?


Nope u r there a good walk if nothing else. U always less people than Disney. My only complaint is crowd flow in HP areas those busy days. Too many design bottlenecks 


macraven said:


> New Year’s Eve in my area makes my cats jittery
> Neighbors shoot off guns and fireworks


Same, held pooch to keep him calm


Monykalyn said:


> my parents (mom in heart rehab after spending most of december in hospital-doing sooo much better-came home today). D


Nice to hear, good luck


Monykalyn said:


> And today a lab puppy was on HS webpage-name of Nemo-so we got there right at open. Nemo is now cuddling with kids on couch (the no furniture rule lasted about an hour  )


Woot!!! Enjoy. Was that no furniture or kids or the pup lol jk


Lynne G said:


> We come home from the cruise the day before she starts back to school, so she is packing for school and the trip. She will come home with us, switch bags, and then we will take her to school. Older one does not go back until a week later. He and I were highly thinking of sending little one home by herself, and we stay in Fla, ending up at the dark side for a few more days. But most likely not do that. Oh well. Just means I will be thinking of a short trip to the dark side in the Spring.


I’d have prob gone with urs sons suggestion 


macraven said:


> What is everyone doing for New Years Eve?
> (tv night for me)


Abbreviated party but made too much buffet. Think next year I might just do pork & kraut for luck & order Chinese 


schumigirl said:


> Being Scottish everyone assumes we do Hogmanay in a big way!


realky need to google that holiday never heard of it

QUOTE="Disxuni, post: 61373731, member: 573981"]
Want to ride the Gondola’s?” And I said, “Yes.” So, we took off mid-afternoon and was there by night fall. Endless to say, that was an interesting and beautiful experience.
[/QUOTE]
Gondola much nicer than I expected. One complaint is if u have stroller or 2 in there can be a real knee knocker

jmho but Rivera is is a big miss. [looks so out of play next to CB. Don’t get me started on the teeny studios but something for everyone as they say




Monykalyn said:


> they are staying far away from each other so far.


Let us know who turns out to be the alpha


Charade67 said:


> Happy Sunday! We have absolutely nothing planned today. I think it will just be a lazy Sunday.


Sounds perfect


Charade67 said:


> think I need to start looking at what books B needs. These next 2 weeks will go by fast.


Yep, I learned to wait to order until classes started seemed like at least 50% of profs changed their minds. Often could just do an online version 


Lynne G said:


> s I would love to do a holiday one, but the ones around Christmas have way too many kids and too high prices. I really wanted a 15 December cruise, as price better and lesser kids onboard most likely, but little one was not done finals until the 17th this year, even though older one was done the 12th, so it was too risky. And since the finals this coming this coming year may do the same thing, January it is.


Jan & feb no longer super deals either for what I’ve checked

paid our March/April off this week. No, correctionput on card for miles, will pay next billing cycle lol


Lynne G said:


> Yum, prime rib for dinner.


Nom nom

never attempted one, intimidating. Thot of messing it up and wasting a quick $100 gives me pause for some reason


Disxuni said:


> . Which unless you book months in advance you're not going to get one, so the other option is waiting for people to cancel at the last minute when it's within 24 hours. I'm planning on trying to park at MK parking lot and walking to Poly for the fireworks after I get off from work so cutting it close, but my friend seems to want to try to attempt to get a dining reservation so we can enjoy a meal prior to the fireworks.


have had pretty good luck but never for the top tier ones


macraven said:


> In about 10 hours it will be 2020
> The older I get, the faster the years go by..
> 
> Each year my NY resolution is to lose weight
> Since I have failed to achieve that goal the past 20 years, I need to find a new one


Don’t worry, be happy

how’s the eyes?  Did u pas


----------



## Sue M

Keishashadow hope your patient zero gets better soon, sounds like a nasty flu.


----------



## Charade67

Keisha, I learned something new about Hallmark that I will try to implement next year. The stores near me will discount the ornaments 40% the day after Christmas. They are 50% on line. I can order online and have them shipped to a local store to avoid shipping charges.
Prayers for you son that he will start feeling better soon.


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy New Year! Didn't make it to Midnight as I hadn't slept well previous night. But got woke up anyway with lots of fireworks going on, kids trooping into kitchen for snacks (both kids had friend over) and then the puppy crying about the noise etc. Up and pan of bacon made, along with tray of french toast. In the oven on warm.
Meal plan changed to nachos/tacos today as we are taking decorations down, and easier to make and keep warm for peeps to eat when they want. Nemo keeps snagging trees off the Christmas village and carrying them around so need to get stuff off low shelves lol!
Keisha hope your son is feeling better soon!

REally really need to get a jump on packing as I work next two days and will leave for St louis after work friday. That cheap 6 am flight on Southwest sounded great months ago when booked, but in reality it's gonna be a long day, and need to drive closer to airport on Friday. We live 3 hours away, and a later flight we could have just drove up the same day.  Oh well upside is we land in Orlando 920 am. 

Charade it was easy to set up my new ipad mini-just had to sign in with my passwords and all the stuff is there. Got my case and screen protector from amazon already too.

Enough procrastinating!! Have stuff to do! Hope everyone has a wonderful start to the new year!


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, hope your son feels better soon, Keisha.  Yeah, the flu is no fun at all.  Glad he got more help.  

Finally got kids up, and yeah hungry.  So out for some car gas, and food.


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn said:


> Happy New Year! Didn't make it to Midnight as I hadn't slept well previous night. But got woke up anyway with lots of fireworks going on, kids trooping into kitchen for snacks (both kids had friend over) and then the puppy crying about the noise etc. Up and pan of bacon made, along with tray of french toast. In the oven on warm.
> Meal plan changed to nachos/tacos today as we are taking decorations down, and easier to make and keep warm for peeps to eat when they want. Nemo keeps snagging trees off the Christmas village and carrying them around so need to get stuff off low shelves lol!
> Keisha hope your son is feeling better soon!
> 
> REally really need to get a jump on packing as I work next two days and will leave for St louis after work friday. That cheap 6 am flight on Southwest sounded great months ago when booked, but in reality it's gonna be a long day, and need to drive closer to airport on Friday. We live 3 hours away, and a later flight we could have just drove up the same day.  Oh well upside is we land in Orlando 920 am.
> 
> Charade it was easy to set up my new ipad mini-just had to sign in with my passwords and all the stuff is there. Got my case and screen protector from amazon already too.
> 
> Enough procrastinating!! Have stuff to do! Hope everyone has a wonderful start to the new year!


Yes, I need to get packing soon too.  When I get home. Thinking of leaving for home tomorrow. Have lots to do. Take down Christmas decorations, have my daughters family birthday and pack. 5 days to do it in.

I’m flying out of Seattle, it’s a 3 hr drive for me too. I opted for the evening flight!  So don’t have to get there the day before


----------



## macraven

Safe travels Sue!


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha.....it did look like the Exorcist.....only yellow!!  I had been craving full fat milk and bananas .......I hate bananas now!! Hope boys are better today.......

And honestly, Prime Rib is so easy to cook.....we have it regularly for dinner and I seem to cook it to perfection (If I say so myself)  You’re a good cook you’d be fine with it. 



Monyk.......if I miss you, have a wonderful trip!!!



What a day.  I laughed so much at one point I thought I was going to pass out!! It was just one of those days.......they arrived and we served champagne before the food. Which we all love.......

Food was all buffet style and Tom‘s Chateaubriand centrepiece was a hit!! It disappeared very quickly.......

Then some other friends dropped in, had no idea they were coming.....txt about 20 mins before they arrived. So we had an afternoon of fun games and huge hilarity! And a little karaoke........ I loved that none of us can sing a note!

I’m shattered now! Everything all tidied up though and leftover food has been sent with friends.

Back to normality tomorrow.......grocery shopping, not that we need much yet and not much else going on tomorrow.

Decided to leave the trees and stuff till Friday. And that’ll be the festive season over again for another year.

Time to slouch along the sofas again.........


----------



## keishashadow

Excuse me finding my phones autocorrect is on steroids today. think I caught all the errors 

Waiting for GD to get dropped off. Leftover party grub today for dinner, yea!



Charade67 said:


> Keisha, I learned something new about Hallmark that I will try to implement next year. The stores near me will discount the ornaments 40% the day after Christmas. They are 50% on line. I can order online and have them shipped to a local store to avoid shipping charges.
> Prayers for you son that he will start feeling better soon.


Thank you. Ds looked so much better today, still a bit pale and he really could t afford to lose the nearly 20 # as thin   Young ones tend to rebound quickly tho

No idea of that shipping trick. Nice.  Annoyed that one of thE pricey WDW ornaments I picked up in the park, had wrapped well, broke.  Get one each year for my kids. Haunted mansion doom buggy this time.Planning on taking back and asking for replacement despite being over stated return policy & tossing the receipt.  Will see if that Disney difference still holds and they make it right!

forgot to answer earlier,  my middle DS in that pic was wearing coaching great from HS football team. The Bucs. They have an Odd tradition that literally makes me jump, they shoot off a cannon every time they score!



Monykalyn said:


> REally really need to get a jump on packing as I work next two days and will leave for St louis after work friday. That cheap 6 am flight on Southwest sounded great months ago when booked, but in reality it's gonna be a long day, and need to drive closer to airport on Friday. We live 3 hours away, and a later flight we could have just drove up the same day. Oh well upside is we land in Orlando 920 am.


Been there, it always looks so good on paper. Good luck



schumigirl said:


> And honestly, Prime Rib is so easy to cook.....we have it regularly for dinner and I seem to cook it to perfection (If I say so myself) You’re a good cook you’d be fine with it.


So im told, but have heard a few horror stories lol

probLen  is only a few in my circle will eat anything other than well done meat (yuck). They’d all be fighting for end cuts lol as I could bring me self to ruin such a scrumptious cut of beef. Took decade before I convinced the mr to try medium vs well done.


----------



## Squirlz

Hi all!  Been busy since we got back from Universal.  Lots of orders to fill and then had one of those 'perfect storm' situations where I ran out of several things at once, and every one of those things requires the same equipment to process, and each ties up the equipment for 1 or 2 days.  Know what I mean?  So today and Christmas day both I had to get stuff done.  And Monday morning we both woke up at 3 am with food poisoning.  We tried to get up and get something done but ended up just staying in bed until Tuesday morning.  The cats loved it!

Then Molly was sick again today, who knows why.  Hoping this is the end of it.

Did anybody watch NYE on CNN last night?  You might have seen this bit from Key West....



What they were pouring in to the bath tub was a Sparkling Rum invented by our friend Paul J Menta of Key West First Legal Rum Distillery.  It is rum distilled in the Champagne method and aged in actual Champagne barrels.  The first of its kind.  Last night we drank a bit from a bottle of the first distillation that he gave us when we were down there in October.




Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Robo56

Happy New Year Sans family


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Just doing a quick stop in to wish everyone a Happy New Years Eve!!!! I hope everyone get to celebrate in whatever style suits you best. Bring on the new decade!!!!! I'm ready to close that door and start with the new doors that are opening!



Amen to that Pumpkin.....Happy New Years to you too.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Cheers everyone



Cheers 




Disxuni said:


> Taking the back route worked perfectly and there was plenty of parking for us at Poly which was a surprise. We also walked to GF since my friend never been inside before going to Kona and watch the fireworks.



Sounds like you had a great New Years Eve Disxumi




Lynne G said:


> With that, good morning homies. May all have many happy times in 2020, and hope this year will find all in good health.



Good evening Lynne. May you and your family have great and happy times in 2020 also.

Your trip is coming up soon. Have a great time and safe travels.




keishashadow said:


> jr not better yet, got worse & wound up in ER all day Saturday. MultipleI’ve bags of fluids & meds. I’m calling him patient zero



Keisha hope your son starts to feel better soon.




Monykalyn said:


> But got woke up anyway with lots of fireworks going on, kids trooping into kitchen for snacks (both kids had friend over) and then the puppy crying about the noise etc. Up and pan of bacon made, along with tray of french toast. In the oven on warm.



Congratulations on the newest addition to your family Nemo.

We had fireworks at 10 and then again at midnight. Was pretty impressive display, but it does upset the animals. Hope Nemo did ok.

Have a great time on your upcoming trip. You will be in the Florida sun before you know it.



Sue M said:


> I’m flying out of Seattle, it’s a 3 hr drive for me too. I opted for the evening flight! So don’t have to get there the day before



Sue have a safe trip and enjoy some sunshine.




schumigirl said:


> What a day. I laughed so much at one point I thought I was going to pass out!! It was just one of those days.......they arrived and we served champagne before the food. Which we all love.....



Good friends, games, laughing and champagne.....sounds like you had a wonderful day celebrating the New Years.



Sunday we went to Royal Suites to watch SW movie with our son and family. We had dinner while watching the movie . Son is a big SW fan. The movie and food were good. Afterward they came over and helped put away Christmas decorations.

Heading South in couple days....Will miss them all.

We have family planning on visiting so that will help.

I have been able to babysit my great nephew Jude about once a week. He is 3 months old now and such a blessing. I was showing him how to blow a raspberry the other day when I was watching him and he was laughing. He finally got the hang of it yesterday in my niece (his mommy’s) face...oops....We were laughing so hard and so was he. I will miss by little buddy.

Hope everyone had a great Christmas and New Years.


----------



## Robo56

Happy New Years Mac.....hope your cats did ok with all the noise.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, sounds like some nice family time.  

So full from a great meal, and dear mum was happy with all we gifted her.

And I guess all did not use all their fireworks last night.  As we came down the street coming home, what was all that sparkle ahead as we came to the top of a hill?  Yeah, someone was setting off high fireworks just ahead.  Heard some more after we got home, then all was quiet.  Traffic was not too bad.

Well, back to routine tomorrow. Then a day after that to pack, run errands, pay a bill, and print out stuff just in case. Day after that day, last minute stuff, and ah, plane ride, with thoughts of a nice dinner at the beach. Is getting so close.

Have a very good night, homies.  Get ready, thirsty Thursday is tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

Woot Lynne, you are thisclose to your family vacation!!

Where I live, peeps start their fireworks day before - December 30
Guessing this is their trial run...

Lots of fireworks December 31 at night and continues to 1 am January 1

Tonight fw began about 11 pm
Guess neighborhoods are using up what they had left yesterday


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Happy New Years Mac.....hope your cats did ok with all the noise.


Cats were spooked by the fw on 12/30 and went under my bed
FW on the 31st, they did not freak out
Tonight they slept through the fw booms

Hope you have safe travels moving back to your Florida home!
So nice you can escape harsh cold winters

Heavy rain in N GA tomorrow and 80% for following day
Sunshine on Saturday


----------



## schumigirl

Robo….glad to see you, and sounds like a wonderful festive season was enjoyed by you and your family....the baby sounds so cute!!! Safe travels back to your home in the South...…...


Lynne, glad your mum had such a lovely day, it`s hard to buy for ladies of that age....they have everything!!!! We heard no fireworks after midnight this year which was strange as it was a clear cold night, but last night we heard  few in the distance.......dinner on the beach sounds idyllic!!! 


Keisha.....oh right....no. Folks who eat well done beef shouldn't be given Prime Rib.....cancel my thoughts!!! Yes, keep it for yourselves though!! Lovely big piece of beef!!! I think I`ve been lucky to not have any disasters with it, but I can imagine, if it goes wrong.........And again, hope boys are better now......takes it right out of folks. 


mac, you have rain??? Glad to hear it`s not going to last very long, although I`m guessing your lovely rose bushes will appreciate it. We are to have high-ish winds and no rain for a change! 



Thursday.....and back to normal today. No thirsty Thursday here......time for a break from the indulgences.......although not doing Dry January this year......there`s something about being told you can`t do something that makes me want to do it anyway. So we`ll just abstain till we feel like not abstaining........

Boring grocery shopping this morning.......hopefully stores won`t be too busy, most folks are back to work today. 

Have a great Thursday........almost the weekend!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, it is Thirsty Thursday and it is cold out. 28 outside said the car.  Why yes, 72 inside the car.  Clear out and very dark commute, but the higher temps are arriving, so rainy afternoon and rainy days the rest of the week.  At least with the rain, we will see 50 degrees this afternoon.

Have a great Thursday all. 

And yeah, grocery shopping is not that fun either.

Abd hope Mac’s cats are back to routine today, and letting Mac get some sleep.

ooh, so many sirens this morning, heard outside the office window.


----------



## macraven

Wish my cats get back to normal soon


no cat wants to eat this early


----------



## Disxuni

I hope he gets better soon @keishashadow. It's not good when someone has to go to the ER. @macraven I hope your cats get better soon as well. 

On a brighter side, nice to see that @Robo56 and others had a good time! Hope you stay safe @Sue M. And it's almost time for @Lynne G's cruise!

Surprised we didn't get an extra fireworks. Then again, I got home at two in the morning so people were probably out like a light by then. I expected something last night in case people wanted to continue to party since it was officially New Years Day, but nothing. So good for me, however, still didn't sleep much. Been thinking of going to US on Sunday since my original plan of going between Christmas and NYE didn't happen, but we shall see.

I hope everyone has a good Thursday! It's strange to think it's almost the end of the week already.


----------



## keishashadow

Hello all, peeking in between overseeing GD crafting.  Thus far a few rows on her afghan & now a string bracelet kit.  Appears the holes in the beads for that are smaller than the string.  Who was in charge of that quality control? Lol

Lynne - wow, so just 2 more days till you leave? Cool


schumigirl said:


> is such a beautiful day, but very chilly.......we did take a walk down this morning to Tom‘s man cave (large shed) where him and our tree guy have been brewing more home made wine......it’s coming along nicely, but our guy takes most of it away.......he loves it!!


How did i miss this?  Tom is a moonshiner .  Many make ahem “italian” red still here in there basements.  OMG the kick that has, will give you visions.


Robo56 said:


> Heading South in couple days....Will miss them all.
> 
> We have family planning on visiting so that will help.


How nice to have a 2nd (warm) home . Enjoy


schumigirl said:


> Keisha.....oh right....no. Folks who eat well done beef shouldn't be given Prime Rib.....cancel my thoughts!!! Yes, keep it for yourselves though!! Lovely big piece of beef!!! I think I`ve been lucky to not have any disasters with it, but I can imagine, if it goes wrong.........And again, hope boys are better now......takes it right out of folks.


Thinking they got there inevitable winter bug out of the way

Yes, my thoughts are if you’re going to serve it well done, might as well just go with chuck roast lol


macraven said:


> Wish my cats get back to normal soon
> 
> 
> no cat wants to eat this early


Hard to ignore cats yowling for food, even with bedroom door shut.  Good luck with that.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

just stopping in while enjoying morning snuggles with the grand dogs and coffee with Bailey's.

Had a quiet but great new years Eve with the kiddos.  We arrived, had some nibbles and then played games until midnight.  We didn't hear any fireworks...but they live in the suburbs and most of the fireworks were in the big city.  

Got the baby's room all set up yesterday.  Her and I started washing and sorting baby clothes so we know what she needs yet for baby's arrival.  But I would say she is pretty well set.  We do have to take the dresser back we purchased.  It was sent damaged and there really is no way for the hubby to fix it.  We will return that today while the kids are working.  We are going to head out to Banff for a little sight seeing and maybe go for a dip in the natural hot springs that are there.  They really are so beautiful.  


Disxuni said:


> was surprised how well things turned out last night. Taking the back route worked perfectly and there was plenty of parking for us at Poly which was a surprise. We also walked to GF since my friend never been inside before going to Kona and watch the fireworks.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Sounds like an amazing evening that worked out perfect!  Those types of crowds scare me...but I'm glad someone gets to partake in them
> 
> 
> 
> Charade67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year (again) everyone. I think today is going to be a day of errands. I'm going to start by eliminating the gray in my hair. I also plan to do a little shopping. I got a Kohl's gift card for Christmas and could really use some new socks. I also need to pick up a package I had delivered to a local store. T
> 
> 
> 
> We did some shopping too.  It was actually a great day to go out...most of the places we went had little.crowds...so that always makes me happy
> 
> 
> keishashadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> not better yet, got worse & wound up in ER all day Saturday. MultipleI’ve bags of fluids & meds. I’m calling him patient zero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keisha...yikes.  I hate when my kiddos get so sick like that.  It is scary, that they can get so sick so fast at times.  I hope he is on the mend now
> 
> 
> Monykalyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> REally really need to get a jump on packing as I work next two days and will leave for St louis after work friday. That
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monyk...how exciting.  Even if you pack last minutes...as long as you have a credit card and your passport your set ..you can purchase what ever you need
> 
> 
> Sue M said:
> 
> 
> 
> , I need to get packing soon too. When I get home. Thinking of leaving for home tomorrow. Have lots to do. Take down Christmas decorations, have my
> [/QUOTE
> Have a great trip Sue!!!!  I know it is not the best of circumstances, and I hope you get so e peace and closure from it.
> 
> mac...I hope you cats come out and resume their regular routine soon.
> 
> Schumi...I hope that Tom's wine turns out like a winner.  They can be tricky.  My dad used to do that a few years ago.  I'm not a huge wine drinker...it makes me tired and gives me horrible headaches.  So I tend to not drink it often.
> 
> Well...I should shower and get ready to head into the city to return the dresser then onto lunch in Banff and the hotsprings.
> Have a great day everyone!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hello all, peeking in between overseeing GD crafting.  Thus far a few rows on her afghan & now a string bracelet kit.  Appears the holes in the beads for that are smaller than the string.  Who was in charge of that quality control? Lol
> 
> Lynne - wow, so just 2 more days till you leave? Cool
> 
> How did i miss this?  Tom is a moonshiner .  Many make ahem “italian” red still here in there basements.  OMG the kick that has, will give you visions.
> 
> How nice to have a 2nd (warm) home . Enjoy
> 
> Thinking they got there inevitable winter bug out of the way
> 
> Yes, my thoughts are if you’re going to serve it well done, might as well just go with chuck roast lol
> 
> Hard to ignore cats yowling for food, even with bedroom door shut.  Good luck with that.




lol......moonshiner! Never thought of that......have to say it’s not the worst wine I’ve ever tasted, but.......it’s strong! I’m trying to talk them into making a pineapple wine I saw a recipe for.......I got the weird side eye look from both of them.......I think it sounds lovely, maybe too sweet for me, but I’d try it. Sounds like fun with GD.......hate when craft stuff doesn’t quite fit together the way it should. And yes, hope boys are much better.......
Yep, I’d never serve that good a meat to folks who wouldn’t appreciate it....





Pumpkin1172 said:


> just stopping in while enjoying morning snuggles with the grand dogs and coffee with Bailey's.
> 
> Had a quiet but great new years Eve with the kiddos.  We arrived, had some nibbles and then played games until midnight.  We didn't hear any fireworks...but they live in the suburbs and most of the fireworks were in the big city.
> 
> Got the baby's room all set up yesterday.  Her and I started washing and sorting baby clothes so we know what she needs yet for baby's arrival.  But I would say she is pretty well set.  We do have to take the dresser back we purchased.  It was sent damaged and there really is no way for the hubby to fix it.  We will return that today while the kids are working.  We are going to head out to Banff for a little sight seeing and maybe go for a dip in the natural hot springs that are there.  They really are so beautiful.




Sounds beautiful where you are.....I’m very jealous as Banff is somewhere I’ve always wanted to go......looks gorgeous!

Baby’s room sounds as though it’s ready for the little one......lovely thing to prepare!



Ended up being invited over to friends house for the day.......think they are still celebrating the festive season......lol.......it was fun. She’s the University professor who I help out now and again......did show her an email I received from someone asking me about the latest project.......I couldn’t read it......it was full of “ur” instead of your/you’re, ”u” instead of you and thot instead of thought.......unbelievable as this is someone who is doing an English Literature Degree.

But, had a lovey afternoon and then went out for an Indian meal with them. They have a wonderful little restaurant in their town....haven‘t been there for years. Same family that’s owned it for years.

Back home and chilling in front of the tv........it’s getting colder outside now. Very, very chilly tonight.

Hope your Thursday has been a good one........strangely it feels like a Monday........


----------



## schumigirl

And a very good Friday morning......although it is actually afternoon here already......


Lynne......safe travels, hope you and your family have a wonderful trip.....



Christmas trees are all down and everything else is down too.......rooms all look so bare now! Now to pile it all back in the attic.

Lunch was a brioche roll with honey ham and avocado......nice. Not doing much else today.....apart from some laundry. Fun.

Hope your Friday is a good one.......


----------



## Disxuni

It's Friday, homies! Hope everyone has a good one! Not much to report, just work, work, work.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, nothing like a day to get all done, with DH off today too.  As per usual, both of us were up early, now both of us are washed up, and kids are both sound asleep.  Yep. Decided a day off before we leave was the right call.  Errands, and packing to do.  Guess I’d get the luggage out today.  I think little one got her’s out yesterday, but I think older one has not got his out either.  Guess I need to remind him.  Checked the weather in Orlando, rainy and in the 70’s.  While we will be in Tampa, going to bring some light weight pants, a long sleeve shirt or two, and a lightweight jacket.  Though my winter coat will also be in the bag, as will need it to get to airport and from airport.  

Thanks for our trip wishes, Schumi. I am looking forward to nice hot weather and Island fun.

Sorry for the work.work, work, Dix.  But hey, it is a Friday.  Yay!



Yes indeed!  May all the homies have a Happy Friday!

Ooh, eggs with bacon, and ham steaks on toast.  Perfect day to cook breakfast and make tea.  Woot!


----------



## Disxuni

Fun is what the weekend is for, @Lynne G.  You should be good along the way. You're going to have an amazing time!


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday. Today looks like a day of laundry and other errands. I worked extra hours yesterday and then spent several hours working on backing up photos that are on my desktop. I didn't want to look at another screen last night. I have come to 2 realizations: 1. I need to be better organized with photo storage, 2. I have way too many pictures of my cat. 



Monykalyn said:


> Charade it was easy to set up my new ipad mini-just had to sign in with my passwords and all the stuff is there. Got my case and screen protector from amazon already too.


I'm loving the new iPad and Apple keyboard. I should probably get a screen protector though. 



keishashadow said:


> Ds looked so much better today,


 This is good to hear. 



keishashadow said:


> forgot to answer earlier, my middle DS in that pic was wearing coaching great from HS football team. The Bucs.


 When I saw it I thought it looked like the ECU Pirate logo.



Squirlz said:


> And Monday morning we both woke up at 3 am with food poisoning. We tried to get up and get something done but ended up just staying in bed until Tuesday morning. The cats loved it!


Sorry to hear this. What a terrible way to end the year. 



macraven said:


> Where I live, peeps start their fireworks day before - December 30
> Guessing this is their trial run...
> 
> Lots of fireworks December 31 at night and continues to 1 am January 1


 Are fireworks legal in GA now? When I was there they weren't. Everyone drove to South Carolina or Alabama to get them.



schumigirl said:


> Christmas trees are all down and everything else is down too.......rooms all look so bare now! Now to pile it all back in the attic.


 I need to do that today. I am not looking forward to it, but I do want my house back to normal.

Lynne - Safe travels. Hope you have a wonderful cruise.


----------



## Robo56

Passing by your neck of the woods Mac


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Robo!  Hope your trip down has no issues.


----------



## Robo56

Lynne G said:


> Safe travels Robo! Hope your trip down has no issues.



Thank you Lynne hope your trip is good too.

It has rained from the time we left Southern Indiana until just a few minutes ago. We are about 50 miles north of Valdosta. Sadly we have seen the aftermath of multiple accidents.  Folks just driving to fast in pouring rain. Folks are doing a lot of weaving in and out and getting far to close to each other.

Hubby is driving so getting a little rest time and phone time



schumigirl said:


> Robo….glad to see you, and sounds like a wonderful festive season was enjoyed by you and your family....the baby sounds so cute!!! Safe travels back to your home in the South...…...



 Schumi...sounds like you and your family had a wonderful Christmas and New Year with lots of family togetherness, friends, good food, gifts and fun. That’s what the season is all about after all.

Your food for your gatherings always sounds so good.

I’am looking forward to the Sunshine



keishashadow said:


> How nice to have a 2nd (warm) home . Enjoy



Thanks Keisha. Hope your son is doing better.

Hope you all have a wonderful Friday evening.


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Passing by your neck of the woods Mac
> 
> View attachment 462195


Heck...
I would have stood 2 ft from the white line on 
I 75 and waved to you if I knew today was your travel day


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> I worked extra hours yesterday and then spent several hours working on backing up photos that are on my desktop. I didn't want to look at another screen last night. I have come to 2 realizations: 1. I have way too many pictures of my cat.
> 
> Are fireworks legal in GA now? When I was there they weren't. Everyone drove to South Carolina or Alabama to get them.



Nonsense....
You can never have enough cat pictures 

Yes
FW legal in GA
Best deals on fw prices can be found in TN I have been told

In my county, fw and shooting off your guns are allowed on specific holidays and have to end by 1 am next morning

In my area, regulations not enforced...


----------



## macraven

It’s 2 o’clock and can’t sleep
Need to tell Lynne to have a great family vacation and to be sure to wake up on time
Lynne have a great flight and a fun time on your cruise!

I miss TinyD not here
She was the one person that was up late in the morning hours 

Hope she is doing fine
Now that she is married I guess she has a regular sleep schedule

check in when you can tiny!


----------



## Charade67

I’m awake too Mac. I woke up to what sounded like someone tearing the living room apart. Yesterday I gave Caspian a new wand toy that has 3 attachments. He had gotten one out of his toy box and was throwing it and chasing it. He has calmed down now, but I am wide awake.


----------



## schumigirl

Have a great trip Lynne...….hope it`s a lot of fun!!!! 


I`m guessing mac and Charade will be asleep now...….it`s horrible not being able to sleep! 



Beautiful Saturday morning here......sun is shining, although not overly warm, it`s not freezing either. 

Got a load of boring housework done this morning......more laundry....

No plans to go out today, made chicken noodle soup for lunch with some olive bread. Dinner is chicken in a smoked maple syrup sauce....basically a bbq sauce with the maple syrup added. You don`t need much as it`s fairly strong. We buy that in Mount Dora, so, trying to make it last. 

Hope you have a lovely Saturday...….


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh so foggy out, and warm feeling.  Thought I saw the headless horseman more than once.  Very thick.  Hoping our noon time flight is not delayed.  

Quick ride and quick security, now waiting. It was either an early drop off or ride the train. Option one, and thanks for all the travel wishes.

Yep, and a Saturday too. How nice is that.


----------



## keishashadow

pull up a chair & dig in all

Unseasonably warm here the last few days    


Pumpkin1172 said:


> just stopping in while enjoying morning snuggles with the grand dogs and coffee with Bailey's.


I knew there was a reason I liked you lol. I stock up on the bailey’s flavored creamer over Xmas, only time i can find find it.  Figured best not to have a bottle of the real stuff in the house, can just imagine the increased caffeine intake i’d have every day lol.  Will say when cruising I do indulge and either have it or a Bloody Mary to start my day 



schumigirl said:


> Christmas trees are all down and everything else is down too.......rooms all look so bare now! Now to pile it all back in the attic.


Got this am & plugged mine in, gotta get the last few gasps out of it 


Charade67 said:


> I'm loving the new iPad and Apple keyboard. I should probably get a screen protector though.


I’ve gone thru two of the non apple keyboards on mine.  It encases the ipad ala a full case.  Have never bothered with a screen saver.  Will say they have likely saved it several times over the years.  Have the first air model, has replaced my laptop entirely.  When case runs out of juice every few months I find myself struck dumb. Get so used it it, one of those things you wonder how you ever managed without it.


Robo56 said:


> It has rained from the time we left Southern Indiana until just a few minutes ago. We are about 50 miles north of Valdosta. Sadly we have seen the aftermath of multiple accidents. Folks just driving to fast in pouring rain. Folks are doing a lot of weaving in and out and getting far to close to each other.


Oh my goodness!  You have had far more than your share of bad traffic on your journeys.  Some highways do just seem to be far worse than others.


Lynne G said:


> Ooh so foggy out, and warm feeling. Thought I saw the headless horseman more than once. Very thick. Hoping our noon time flight is not delayed.


Lol, good one.  Fingers crossed you are soon to board and start your advernture!


----------



## Lynne G

On da plane, let’s hope this full flight arrives early.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> On da plane, let’s hope this full flight arrives early.


Woot!


----------



## Charade67




----------



## Lynne G

Well, 15 minutes late, and here comes the baggage wait.  Hope that goes fast, at least.


----------



## macraven

Once you get your luggage, the fun trip will really begin


----------



## Lynne G

Sunset at the beach, nice place, and waiting for food in a cute bar we walked to.


----------



## schumigirl

Glad you arrived safely Lynne......


Janet one of my gifts from Kyle this year was a bottle of Baileys. It`s a while since I had it, but I`m one of these that never wastes....  I mean puts it in coffee......much prefer it in a glass with ice. I didn't like the keyboards for ipads…..tried one or two but prefer to type on the ipad itself....and never used a screen saver. Never needed one, and screens on mine have always been fine. Even the oldest of three.





Well, Sunday again......already been our to the store to get some fresh stuff for the next couple of days, back home and planning a day of nothing. Tom is through in the room with the giant tv having a Dr Who marathon day......Weeping Angels was on when I took him through a cup of tea just now. I`ll give that a miss. Although that episode was a good one. 

Planned a rib roast for dinner tonight but was vetoed in favour of roast chicken. Will jazz it up a little somehow. 

Weather not fabulous, but still much milder than it should be this time of year, I think we may pay for this mild weather in February, which can be brutal. 

Lunch is proscuitto and avocado slices on white toast. 

Have a good Sunday........


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

Morning Schumi 

Well it was 84 degrees here yesterday with lots of sunshine. It’s suppoed to be 63 today and with low of 45 tonight. Will be cooler for next two days then will start warming up again. Guess we brought the cooler weather with us.

Well while my husband was driving Friday I had just finished posting and about 15 minutes later my husband was moving over as the left lane was narrowing with construction barrels to close it and as he was moving over to middle lane which was clear for him to do so a car raced up along side us. Hubby had 2 options either continue to middle lane and be hit or go to left and hit a construction barrel. He quickly chose the barrel. It all happened in a flash. We pulled the car closer to inside wall and assessed the damage and collected our thoughts and thanked the Lord for His protection. Rubber scrapes on left quarter panel and no significant damage. Drivers changed and off we went back on the raceway .

Hubby’s quick thinking is why that idiot in the other car and ourselves were not injured. I would like to shake the hand of the person who designed those barrels. They move easily and when struck cause very minimal damage.

The driving behavior I witnessed on 75 Southbound was beyond anything I have witnessed in all the years I have been traveling on it. The posted speed limit is 70 and everyone around us seemed to be going at least 80 to 90 or more mph. It didn’t matter which 3 lanes you were in all lanes were equally fast. The police were out in force in Georgia, but once we crossed into Florida did not see many.

Well,  my highway rant is over 

On a positive note house is cleaned and grocery shopping is done. I have my mug of coffee and I’am sitting in my favorite chair in my family room looking out at the the palm trees and water.

Had rain yesterday evening that brought in the cooler temps today.

Lynne glad to hear you all made it  in. Hope you brought a warm sweat shirt for the next couple of days. It will be warming up according to weather folks over the next few days. Have a great cruise.


----------



## macraven

I’m glad you and your husband were not injured

Cars are easier to repair than people

Many sections of I 75 are dreadful to drive
I drive on it but not fond of it at times


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, phone says 54 out right now, Robo.  So sorry an aggressive driver made your DH to scratch the car from too close to the edge of the road.  Yeah, driving to the beach, we saw many aggressive, no lights when dark, and no arrows showing changing lanes.  I hate construction areas, and really hate what I call cattle shoots.  Glad to hear safe, and enjoying a hot cup of coffee.  Yep, have a sweatshirt, long sleeve hoodie, and a lightweight winter coat, than folds into a bag.  So yep, though have to say, 54 was the high yesterday at home, and short sleeves and shorts were what was worn, though I think my older one did put on a sweatshirt before we left.  

Breakfast at the beach, then a bit of a ride to park at the port. And woot! Full sun at least. Glorious!


----------



## Disxuni

Glad you’re okay @Robo56 and @Lynne G’s flight seemed to go well. Which is good news.

I hope everyone has been having a good weekend!

Currently finishing up lunch at Mel’s. Thinking about heading back to the mothership already. Debating on whether I want to wait for Horror Make Up Show so I can see it before I leave like I always do when I’m on the Universal side.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> I’m awake too Mac. I woke up to what sounded like someone tearing the living room apart. Yesterday I gave Caspian a new wand toy that has 3 attachments. He had gotten one out of his toy box and was throwing it and chasing it. He has calmed down now, but I am wide awake.


Add me to the awake list!  Too funny about the cat!


----------



## macraven

Disxuni 
Hope you stayed for Horror Make Up Show

I hit that show numerous times when I am in the park

I know the basic script is the same but different actors make changes and ad libs frequently

I always get a kick out of it!


----------



## Lynne G

Goodbye St. Pete’s Beach:

Tune to drive to the port:




Eating lunch on the ship, view from table:



Woot:


----------



## macraven

Nice!

Your adventure has officially started, have a great family vacation!


----------



## Sue M

@Pumpkin1172 love a good hot spring. Some Mother’s Day we go to Harrison Hot Springs, heaven.  Bailey & coffee is our fav morning coffee on vacay.
@Lynne G Bon Voyage!
@Robo56 that was a scary drive!  I hate driving in Florida. So many aggressive drivers, and going way too fast.  Yup. I try to stay on the outside lane. I watch the local morning news when there and always hear about horrific crashes every morning.  Glad you arrived safe, enjoy that view.
@Disxuni I hope you get to the Horror show. We saw it for the first time on our last trip! So good.

Fun hearing about everyone’s holidays.  We returned home from Whistler on 1/2.  We left mid morning ahead of the incoming storm. We did get snow while there but temps hovering around 0c (32f), it was wet. Mostly a slushy mess. And why I listened to my husband I don’t know. He said he looked at weather, no snow, just rain   So I didn’t pack my snow boots o pull on cleats.  But it did snow, and afternoon melts, over night freezing to solid ice. And me with no ice cleats. Yup. We’ll just leave it there.

So on the way home because of snow/ freeze we had about 4” of solid ice on top of the suv that couldn’t be scraped off.  Halfway home it loosened up and slid down windshield snapping off wiper blade.  Good thing we were driving thru one of the few towns between whistler and home.  Went to Canadian Tire and guy looked up what would fit the Mercedes and it sorta fit but not well. It got us home though. Will change it when our mechanic gets back.

Took down all the decorations the next day. Oldest dd wasn’t happy!

Last night had the family birthday for youngest daughter, the big 3-0!  Her birthday will be while I’m in Florida so had it early.  Made NY strip, scallops, roast potatoes, salad.  Cheesecake.  Had 9 for dinner.  Was a wonderful evening. Her bff’s husband also has his birthday the same day, so they always come too!  

Raining today, nothing new. I can’t remember when we’ve seen the sun.  Really looking forward to seeing it soon in Florida. Forecast says only one day of rain so will be a good day to go visit Sawgrass Mall!  The rest of the time is either sun or sun with rainy period. 
Today I start packing. Can’t believe I leave Tuesday.

Yesterday I booked flight to Puerto Vallarta for husband & me for his birthday surprise at the end of Feb. We have an old friend living there that’s been asking when we’re coming down to visit.

I smell bacon!  Breakfast time.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Goodbye St. Pete’s Beach:View attachment 462850
> 
> Tune to drive to the port:
> 
> View attachment 462851
> View attachment 462852
> 
> Eating lunch on the ship, view from table:
> 
> View attachment 462853
> 
> Woot:


I love St Pete Beach, even upside down lol!  When we go we stay at The Sirata.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.....even your upside down pictures are good!! Have fun.......


Robo, what a scary journey. Glad neither of you were hurt, yes cars can be replaced easily. Our motorway limit is 70 too, but if you do 70 you are the slowest one on the road. Even in treacherous conditions......idiots don’t think that far ahead. Glad you made it safe..... yes, bit cooler today there, friends of ours were planning to go to Volcano Bay, but they closed it as it‘s too cold! Enjoy your time there. 




Finished reading my book club book this afternoon.....finally! We have our meet tomorrow morning and choose another book. And it’s not at my home for a change! Will be nice not to be the hostess for a change.

Been a very dull afternoon weather wise......not sure what the week ahead looks like, but no real plans this week which is unusual for us. Although we do have a decorator coming on Thursday to paint the study and one of the spare rooms. Just want a little change of look for both.

Dinner was nice.....made a spicy maple bbq sauce again for the chicken, delicious. And made some caramel ice cream. I wasn’t sure I’d use the ice cream maker when I bought it, but I do. Had the ice cream with some home made apple crumble. Now laying along the sofa........

Wonder if there’s anything on tv tonight.........


----------



## keishashadow

Good Sunday all.  Lazy day, had a nice date day yesterday with the mr.  Dinner at new Bonefish Grill location that opened here (finally!) then worked in StarWars after Window shopping.  What a mess of a script & direction. Everything tossed in there but kitchen sink and pulsed a few times.  A shame, but it did pick up last third of film thankfully.



schumigirl said:


> Janet one of my gifts from Kyle this year was a bottle of Baileys. It`s a while since I had it, but I`m one of these that never wastes....  I mean puts it in coffee......much prefer it in a glass with ice. I didn't like the keyboards for ipads…..tried one or two but prefer to type on the ipad itself....and never used a screen saver. Never needed one, and screens on mine have always been fine. Even the oldest of three.


Not a fan of kahlua or most creaming drinks. Not sure why i enjoy hip of baileys in my java lol. 

I’d be sunk without the protective cases.  Seems my ipads gets knocked of stand at least a few times a week by my household full of klutzes.  On my own manage to drop my phone nearly every day.  


Disxuni said:


> Debating on whether I want to wait for Horror Make Up Show so I can see it before I leave like I always do when I’m on the Universal side.


Same, nice to read about people’s traditions in the park.


Sue M said:


> So I didn’t pack my snow boots o pull on cleats. But it did snow, and afternoon melts, over night freezing to solid ice. And me with no ice cleats. Yup. We’ll just leave it there.


Cleats? As in snowshoes?  

I thought we had a very light dusting of snow this am.  When i let the pooch out, looked so pretty on the deck, little spots of the white stuff.  Turned out it was ice.  Poor ‘lil guy slid a good 10 feet, legs everywhere. Wound up carrying him down the steps for fear he’d break a leg.

Lynne - beautiful pics of that lovely beach!



Sue M said:


> I love St Pete Beach, even upside down lol!  When we go we stay at The Sirata.


Never noticed that property.  We would stay @ Hilton, right by the pier & causeway. Last trip wasn’t exactly thrilled with the service.  Haven’t been back to the area for a few years.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Good Sunday all.  Lazy day, had a nice date day yesterday with the mr.  Dinner at new Bonefish Grill location that opened here (finally!) then worked in StarWars after Window shopping.  What a mess of a script & direction. Everything tossed in there but kitchen sink and pulsed a few times.  A shame, but it did pick up last third of film thankfully.
> 
> 
> Not a fan of kahlua or most creaming drinks. Not sure why i enjoy hip of baileys in my java lol.
> 
> I’d be sunk without the protective cases.  Seems my ipads gets knocked of stand at least a few times a week by my household full of klutzes.  On my own manage to drop my phone nearly every day.
> 
> Same, nice to read about people’s traditions in the park.
> 
> Cleats? As in snowshoes?
> 
> I thought we had a very light dusting of snow this am.  When i let the pooch out, looked so pretty on the deck, little spots of the white stuff.  Turned out it was ice.  Poor ‘lil guy slid a good 10 feet, legs everywhere. Wound up carrying him down the steps for fear he’d break a leg.
> 
> Lynne - beautiful pics of that lovely beach!
> 
> 
> Never noticed that property.  We would stay @ Hilton, right by the pier & causeway. Last trip wasn’t exactly thrilled with the service.  Haven’t been back to the area for a few years.



We have to try Bonefish again in Orlando.......it’s been years since we’ve gone there......yes, creamy drinks are not my thing, but every now and again I like a little nip!

Oh yes, I do have the cases on my iPads, but not my phone for some reason this time......never got around to it, but as I hardly use it apart from txts, it’s just sitting there all the time...usually in another room much to all my friends annoyance! They send me an email telling me to check my phone......lol......



Watched nonsense on tv tonight.......ended up watching an episode of Botched......lasted four minutes and switched it off!!!

Think an early night is in order.......


----------



## Disxuni

Mmm, Bonefish Grille... *insert Homer drooling*


----------



## Charade67

Having a very lazy Sunday today. I'm feeling a little off today. Not sick, just don't feel quite right. I just want to sleep. 
Dh and I had ordered a couple of Christmas lawn ornaments to use next year. We decided to unpack them today and check that all the lights work. We did this inside the house. Big mistake. It was like 2 glitter bombs had gone off. We are going to be finding glitter in the carpet until we replace the carpet.

Robo - Glad you and your hubby are okay. I hate driving on 75 and 285.

Disxuni - I had never seen the horror make up show until my last trip to Universal. B never wanted to see it. I had some tome by myself on this last trip, so I decided to go. I really enjoyed it. Then when the show was over I walked out and saw the entire Scooby gang. 

Sue - I hope you get lots of sun in FL. I miss going to the Sawgrass Mills mall. 

Keisha - I keep getting ads on my Facebook page for Bonefish Grill. I have never eaten there. Unfortunately the closest one is an hour and a half away. 

It's getting late and we still haven't had dinner yet. Guess we should do that. Back to work tomorrow. Ugh.


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Good Sunday all.  Lazy day, had a nice date day yesterday with the mr.  Dinner at new Bonefish Grill location that opened here (finally!) then worked in StarWars after Window shopping.  What a mess of a script & direction. Everything tossed in there but kitchen sink and pulsed a few times.  A shame, but it did pick up last third of film thankfully.
> 
> 
> Not a fan of kahlua or most creaming drinks. Not sure why i enjoy hip of baileys in my java lol.
> 
> I’d be sunk without the protective cases.  Seems my ipads gets knocked of stand at least a few times a week by my household full of klutzes.  On my own manage to drop my phone nearly every day.
> 
> Same, nice to read about people’s traditions in the park.
> 
> Cleats? As in snowshoes?
> 
> I thought we had a very light dusting of snow this am.  When i let the pooch out, looked so pretty on the deck, little spots of the white stuff.  Turned out it was ice.  Poor ‘lil guy slid a good 10 feet, legs everywhere. Wound up carrying him down the steps for fear he’d break a leg.
> 
> Lynne - beautiful pics of that lovely beach!
> 
> 
> Never noticed that property.  We would stay @ Hilton, right by the pier & causeway. Last trip wasn’t exactly thrilled with the service.  Haven’t been back to the area for a few years.


the ice cleats are things you can attach to your boots or shoes. They are grippy on the bottom with little spikes preventing you from slipping on ice. When I worked I used them a lot in winter because the staff parking was up a hill. Treacherous walk when icy.  They mould around shoe, I get them at Costco. A lifesaver!  

The Sirata Beach Resort is next to the hotel with the big round dining room on top, Grand Plaza I think and on other side is one of theTradewinds.


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> We have to try Bonefish again in Orlando.......it’s been years since we’ve gone there......yes, creamy drinks are not my thing, but every now and again I like a little nip!
> 
> Oh yes, I do have the cases on my iPads, but not my phone for some reason this time......never got around to it, but as I hardly use it apart from txts, it’s just sitting there all the time...usually in another room much to all my friends annoyance! They send me an email telling me to check my phone......lol......
> 
> 
> 
> Watched nonsense on tv tonight.......ended up watching an episode of Botched......lasted four minutes and switched it off!!!
> 
> Think an early night is in order.......


I have a clear case on my iPhone. It’s not bulky at all but saves my phone!  I don’t know how many times i have dropped it at home!  ESP with the glass back I don’t trust it not to crack!  I paid too much $ for it!


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all


schumigirl said:


> Watched nonsense on tv tonight.......ended up watching an episode of Botched......lasted four minutes and switched it off!!!


lol one my my guilty pleasures.They have a few frequent flyers, real characters, more than a few from Europe


Charade67 said:


> was like 2 glitter bombs had gone off. We are going to be finding glitter in the carpet until we replace the carpet.


The worst, you’ll be finding it for months lol


Charade67 said:


> Keisha - I keep getting ads on my Facebook page for Bonefish Grill. I have never eaten there. Unfortunately the closest one is an hour and a half away.


It’s a road trip here too but same as Cheesecake Factory for us   We try to make a half day of it & work in other activities


Sue M said:


> the ice cleats are things you can attach to your boots or shoes. They are grippy on the bottom with little spikes preventing you from slipping on ice. When I worked I used them a lot in winter because the staff parking was up a hill. Treacherous walk when icy. They mould around shoe, I get them at Costco. A lifesaver!


Ah, ok they sell them in the ‘as seen on tv’ sections of stores here. Saw at Xmas time
Haven’t really been in that particular section at CB. Will have to give it a look when/if booking in future.
Red tide kept us away last year. My only  issue with beach there is lack of waves for body surfing  but cannot beat that blindingly beautiful sand!  Should be in Daytona for few days this month if all goes according to plan. Detest the flat, pack beach there, historical car thing or not. Good thing so many beaches in FL there is something for all lol


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, yes, there`ll be glitter for a while! It does get everywhere and pops up when it really should be gone!

Sue, never dropped my phone, and yes, they`re expensive, but that's what insurance is for. I just never got around to buying a cover for it......now my friend Felicity....she drops her phone about 100 times a day....she is a real klutz! We never have her carry drinks anywhere......even in her own home!

Keisha....last night was a British guy who wanted to or thought he looked like Kim Kardashian.....in reality he looked like the bald guy in Total Recall!!! These people really need help from themselves.....some are funny, but most are incredibly sad. But, it is addictive to watch......although I draw the line at Dr Pimple Popper  Someone at the hotel told us he watched it and said it didn't disgust him as he had years ago worked custodian at Disney, so nothing put him off......nope, not for me......



Quick book group this morning....think our host had lunch plans and was in a rush.....

So, having had early breakfast I`m ready for lunch.....

High winds forecast for us this week ahead......

Have a good Monday


----------



## Disxuni

Glad that some of you got to experience the Horror Make Up Show finally. I really do like the show. It's not everyone's thing and some people feel it's dated due to little change and dated jokes. So for some it's not a good thing to watch over and over again, but to me, it seems different each time depending on which performer you have and when things get awkward, or they improvise even better. I kind of wanted to move along as it was well over an hour until the first showing. I did most of what I wanted to do for the day. I typically do only half days since I usually have work the next day, or do not have a hotel to go back to. Since I'm a SR I can't get too exhausted. I purposely always leave something for next time anyway.

I hope all the homies stay safe, warm, and have a good Monday!


----------



## macraven

No big plans for me today
Only thing I have to do is go to Publix for groceries 

If I don’t, we eat out tonight 


I win either way...


Hope all the homies are doing good and have a fine week!


----------



## keishashadow

2nd good morning, had my nappie and almost feel normal . Jr coming for breakfast before work.  He needs fattened up, skin & bones after the flu.    Three more hours & back out to get middle DS from work. 


Disxuni said:


> Since I'm a SR I can't get too exhausted. I purposely always leave something for next time anyway.


SR = ?

Nice to see you give a positive review on HMS!  What i enjoy about it is the subtle little differences each actor gives the script.  Always appreciate effort of a live show with non-taped dialogue & music, that is going the way of the dinosaur in all the parks to satisfy the bean counters.

I do have an issue with a vocal majority of park guests who totally discount U’s classic monsters/massive film vault the corporation owns. 100% they didn’t do the revamped movies justice. I cringed watching Tom Cruise mug his way thru the mummy sigh.   They need to give it another whirl.  Apply  some relevant updates to engage the younger set, many who probably have never enjoyed the B&W classics.



macraven said:


> If I don’t, we eat out tonight
> I win either way...


Winner, winner, (maybe a) chicken dinner? Lol. 

Leftover sweet & sour chicken i made yesterday here.  Well, for the mr, it’s not my favorite will scavenge thru the freezer. Always something interesting in the way of leftovers in there


----------



## macraven

SR
Single rider


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha we couldn't believe how bad that Mummy movie was with the diminutive one.....truly dreadful!!! 

Yes, it`s a shame so many youngsters don't know the classics.....I gave a friend into trouble when her 30 year old daughter said she`d never heard of Abbot and Costello  She got a box set to watch from us and loved them!!!

mac...….eating out is always good......but yes win win......




We had a change of dinner plans......now making Greek style meatballs and spicy cous cous…..sounds odd but works beautifully with the sauce....Kyle isn't in for dinner so just us. 

Winds have started to build up, it`s quite wild outside now......


----------



## Disxuni

Thanks, @macraven. @keishashadow sorry, I have a habit of talking about single rider lines and being solo a lot that I just automatically say SR (whether talking about lines, or being a "solo" park goer) which some people use and some people don't, cause most people abbreviate rides, or terms like express pass, but rarely single rider. I definitely feel Monsters are cast aside. While I do not know all the history of the Monsters and haven't seen all of the classics, I have always been a huge fan of movie magic and special effects so I'm a fan of it. The show I think is a decent combination of knowledge and comedy and all actors like you said perform differently and as well as have their own different lines they use commonly. I think it's also refreshing to have a show that's on the line of being tame enough for kids with some adult humor.

@schumigirl I'm a picky eater, but sounds good!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Sadly...we are home and back to work for the full week 

We enjoyed visiting the dd.  The weather was spectacular, and nice and warm that we didn't need anything other than a light sweater.  It was above freezing everyday we were there.  We came to to cold.  This morning was - 24C or about -11F.  So had to pull out the big gun of coats and bundle up to head into work this morning   It could be worse...we have been spoiled this winter so far and haven't had many cold days yet....and " yet " is the magical word.  I can ride out this cold...but anything colder, makes me grumpy.  Oh well...it's January in northern Canada...not sure what I can expect lol.

We got to spend a wonderful afternoon in Banff...had a great lunch and a dip in the hot springs.  It was a nice relaxing afternoon.  The rest of our little trip there was spend shopping for the last few things she needed for baby and completing her room.  It looks perfect.  Our dd also had an extra ultrasound while we were there.  She had not gained any weight and her cute little belly was not measuring as it should.  But all is good.  The baby is about 6.5 lbs already and looks perfect.  She didn't gain lots of weight and she has a belly sticking straight out front, and looks sooo cute!!!!  lol.

Now it's time to put some time in at work and build up my holiday days again.



Robo56 said:


> Well while my husband was driving Friday I had just finished posting and about 15 minutes later my husband was moving over as the left lane was narrowing with construction barrels to close it and as he was moving over to middle lane which was clear for him to do so a car raced up along side us. Hubby had 2 options either continue to middle lane and be hit or go to left and hit a construction barrel. He quickly chose the barrel. It all happened in a flash. We pulled the car closer to inside wall and assessed the damage and collected our thoughts and thanked the Lord for His protection. Rubber scrapes on left quarter panel and no significant damage. Drivers changed and off we went back on the raceway .


Robo...how scary....I'm glad you were ok...other than being a little rattled by the whole situation.  That is exactly why I let the hubby drive most of the time.  I can't deal with idiot drivers. 

Lynne...if your catching up at all....enjoy your trip.  Your pictures looked awesome so far!!!!  Soak up all the sun and surf you can!!!

Well...I should sort out the piles of papers that are littering my desk from being off last week...and hopefully catch up on Schumi's trip report!

Have a great day Keisha, Mac, Dixs, Schumi, Robo, Charade, Sue and anyone else I may have missed.  Hope you guys have a great day!!!


----------



## Disxuni

Amazing photos @Pumpkin1172! That's quite a beautiful sight with the clear skies and mountains in the background. I'm used to a different view and cold springs. Always hard to come back to reality, but I guess it helps making us dream about our future trips.


----------



## keishashadow

I had brownie for dinner, don’t judge me. They were even better the 2nd day.  I may put them on a high shelf, out of my reach so I’m not tempted to snag another.


macraven said:


> SR
> Single rider


Phew, i was wracking my brain thinking it was a medical issue.  Can’t say i’ve Ever noticed the acronym used, but probably as it didn’t pertain to me.  I’m chastised often tho by using U & WDW related ones in the real world.


schumigirl said:


> Keisha we couldn't believe how bad that Mummy movie was with the diminutive one.....truly dreadful!!!


Lol ‘diminutive one’  perfect description


Pumpkin1172 said:


> We came to to cold. This morning was - 24C or about -11F


Seriously, terming it cold doesn’t even begin to do justice to those temps!!! 

PS beautiful pics, especially the steamy one


----------



## Charade67

Busy day today. I think we will have a busy January with people resolving to take care of their mental health.
We finally got our new dining set today. We were supposed to have it on 12/16 but the store's finisher quit. They hired a new person, but had fallen behind on orders. They refunded our delivery fee which was nice. We plan to buy a few more things from them in the future.



Sue M said:


> I have a clear case on my iPhone. It’s not bulky at all but saves my phone! I don’t know how many times i have dropped it at home! ESP with the glass back I don’t trust it not to crack! I paid too much $ for it!


I think I have the bulkiest (is that a word?) Otter Box case on my phone. I'm really paranoid about dropping my phone even though it's happened only a couple of times and over carpet. 



keishashadow said:


> The worst, you’ll be finding it for months lol





schumigirl said:


> Charade, yes, there`ll be glitter for a while! It does get everywhere and pops up when it really should be gone!


A few years ago one of B's dance recital costumes was a hideous pink dress that was covered in glitter. Her recitals are held in the auditorium of her high school and they used the drama room as one of the dressing rooms. I am willing to bet that you can still find pink glitter in the carpet of that room.



macraven said:


> Only thing I have to do is go to Publix for groceries
> 
> If I don’t, we eat out tonight


We had to go to the grocery tonight too, but also ate out first. I guess I will have to cook the rest of the week. 



keishashadow said:


> I cringed watching Tom Cruise mug his way thru the mummy sigh. They need to give it another whirl.


I managed to miss that one thank goodness. 



keishashadow said:


> I had brownie for dinner, don’t judge me.


 I think we've all done something like that at some point. 

There is a possibility of some snow here tomorrow. Probably just a dusting if that  much, but who knows. Once they predicted a coating to an inch and we got 6 inches.


----------



## macraven

Busy day for me but wanted to put the porch light on here in case any homies drop in during the night.

Lynne is on her cruise and Robo is now sleeping in her bed in the South until spring returns up North


Charade, I always bought the otterbox for my iphones.
Well worth the cost as it saves the phone when it drops or in my case, falls out of my pocket.

I replaced my phone to the Iphone 11.
Went with the apple clear plastic back cover for it.
This phone has fallen off the table, my jacket pocket, and out of the car when I forget it is on my lap and I open the car door....
Guess I have been lucky as no damage to the phone.

I did get the invisible screen applied to the face of the phone so no scratches...yet..


Good night and sweet dreams homies.


----------



## Charade67

I’m still awake. Just finished reading a book. 

There is already a list of school closings for tomorrow.


----------



## Sue M

Keishashadow lol I thought it was a medical term too!  Glad to hear Jr is getting better. 

Pumpkin welcome home I think lol. Brrrr. Great pics, so that’s what blue skies look like! It’s been so long, nothing but rain and more rain. Honestly I really can’t remember when I last saw even a patch of blue!  It even rained at Whistler. And wet snow. Temps hoovered around 0c. 
At home it’s been 5-7c

i spent the morning gathering up bits & bobs to pack, charging cords, wireless headphone,  sunscreen, etc. Went out to lunch with friends. We had a later than usual lunch so didn’t leave until 3:00. Had to go home to continue adding bits to pack and start dinner. Curry chicken with broccoli over rice. Now just watChing tv and waiting to do my online check in with the airline in 30 min.

Tomorrow I make the 3 hr drive down to Seattle.  Will stop at a Costco gas bar on the way down. US gas is so much cheape.  I’ve purposely let my tank go down, although I still have half a tank.

I get to use my Nexus card for the first time!  Yay.


----------



## Sue M

Mac thanks for leaving the light on!  I have a clear Spiegan case that has the whatever- space technology that buffers falls. So far it works. And case isn’t bulky. This was the first time I had a screen protector applied. I bought the Xxs max when it came out. I bought it outright from Apple Store because I have a great rate plan I didn’t want to loose. And have Apple care.


----------



## Disxuni

That's a good deal, @Sue M!

I bought my dad an older iphone for Christmas as he said he needed a new phone, but didn't want a brand new one so I got him the kind of model I still have which is the 6s and got him a rugged OtterBox case. It does the trick perhaps too well since he has to press hard to do things on it. I told him maybe I should buy him another case, but he likes it the way it is. iPhones are relatively good as long as they do not land directly on the pavement, or rock with literally no protection. I have a fairly delicate case and in the Spring I'll be having it for four years and no cracked screen. *knock on wood*

Hope @Charade67 and @macraven got some sleep. I know you two have troubles with that sometimes. 

I hope everyone has a good day. It's Taco Tuesday!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin.....beautiful pictures!!!! And wow that's cold......hope you keep warm.....yes, Banff is somewhere I`d love to see. 

Keisha....nothing wrong with a brownie for dinner......I have been seen with a tub of white Ben & Jerry`s ice cream and a large spoon in the past as an alternative dinner!!! 

Disxuni, yes, meatballs were beautiful! A favourite in this house. 

Charade Happy new dining table......it`s nice when you find a bespoke firm you will buy from again. Oh I can imagine your carpet with all that glitter around!! 

Sue, safe travels.


Well, they promised us mild weather today but very windy......it is freezing!!! High winds are building now, but didn't spend long outside today. One friend asked if I`d like to go a walk with her along the beach with the dog.....that was a firm no!!! Call me in the summer! 

I hate Guinness with a passion.....but have some diced beef in a large dish soaked in it.....hate the smell so it`s tucked away.....but will cook it slowly all day tomorrow and have it over two nights......like Keisha`s brownies, it`s better second day.....you don't taste the Guinness at all, it`s just a very rich flavour when it`s cooked...….and loads of ground pepper too!

Tonight is chicken stuffed with Brie and wrapped in prosciutto......Tom did ask for a grilled chicken sandwich......oops! 

Time for cup of tea I think........


----------



## keishashadow

Terrific Tuesday to all.  Trying new recipe for chicken parm soup in crock pot.  The mr wouldn’t touch that with a pole, drug out a quart of beef veggie soup from freezer for him.  Need to grab some provisions later.  Find myself going into hibernate mode when it dips below freezing if truth be told


Charade67 said:


> We finally got our new dining set today. We were supposed to have it on 12/16 but the store's finisher quit. They hired a new person, but had fallen behind on orders. They refunded our delivery fee which was nice. We plan to buy a few more things from them in the future.


Good thing you didn’t need it for the holidays.  Nice to hear you were satisfied


macraven said:


> replaced my phone to the Iphone 11.
> Went with the apple clear plastic back cover for it.
> This phone has fallen off the table, my jacket pocket, and out of the car when I forget it is on my lap and I open the car door....
> Guess I have been lucky as no damage to the phone.


I had new 6s fall out of pocket into a stream of rain water.  Caught it just in time before it went into storm sewer.  Mr King’s It book did flash thru my mind. Had otterbox case on, apparantly air cushion kept floating, phew.  Never buy the insurance.  that particular phone did go bad but known apple issue with battery, they replaced it.  One of my kids is still using it.


Charade67 said:


> Just finished reading a book.


Anything good?


Sue M said:


> Spiegan case


I got my new phone the 1st day, spiegan the only case I could find.  Seems to be thicker than one I had years ago.  

I do swear by the glass screen protectors.


Disxuni said:


> still have which is the 6s and got him a rugged OtterBox case. It does the trick perhaps too well since he has to press hard to do things on it


Better safe than sorry


schumigirl said:


> Keisha....nothing wrong with a brownie for dinner......I have been seen with a tub of white Ben & Jerry`s ice cream and a large spoon in the past as an alternative dinner!!!


Oh, man, why didn’t I think of warming it up in MW, adding vanilla ice cream, chocolate syrup, whipped cream, some chopped nuts and a cherry on top.  Can you tell I’ve had nothing but coffee so far today hahahaha


----------



## Lynne G

Hola from our cruise.  Day at sea, then an mostly overcast Cozumel.

View of Tampa from our balcony:


By bye Tampa;

Under the bridge:


Enjoying Cozumel:


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne - looking good!  I prefer shady days on the beach long as no rain.  Isn’t going under that bridge the coolest thing?  Seems like you will barely clear it.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, was Keisha.  At night too, so really neat all lighted up.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick morning stop in!

Keisha....that's my kind of meal!!!  I'm not a sweets fan...but I do adore rich piece of brownie!!!!  And didn't you know those calories don't count  lol.  I'm not judging...I would totally be joining you!!! 

Sue....we lucked out with the weather in Calgary.  It was gorgeous with temps around 5 C as well...and lots of clear skies and sunshine.  I soaked up as much as I could.  I know you have mild winters...but I don't think I could deal with the grey skies.   I need sunshine!!!!  I hope you have a great trip.  Enjoy all the sun and surf you can!

Disx...I just got rid of my old 6.  That phone is still in perfect condition.  I had in an otterbox type case...but the case had a sliding hidden compartment for cc and debit cards.  I LOVED that case...and am sad that they don't make them for the newer phones.  But my 6 is still in great condition.  We kept it in case on the of boys looses or breaks their phone...then they get the crappy old 6 to use as punishment lol.  I would have kept it...but it just didn't have enough memory on it for me...and I was NOT handing apple anymore money over memory storage. 

Schumi...that chicken sounds divine.  We are having a simple chicken stirfry tonight for our meal.  I"m hoping to catch up on your trip report.  I almost get caught up...then you post more!!! lol.  But I'm enjoying it and living all the pictures!!!!

Lynne...those pictures look amazing.  I can feel the warmth of the sun, sand and water.  Enjoy!!!!  

Charade...

I hope everyone has a good day today.


----------



## Monykalyn

Hello! Coming to you from Gringotts single rider line- where we’ve been for 30 minutes now. Ride stopped to add train cars I think the TM said (I’m stairs just below platform). Decided on a Universal day today. Gorgeous day.
started on a post with quotes from reading and catching up- but that was on the iPad this am while we decided what to do. Harder on iPhone. Got up at 5 am yesterday to get a boarding group for Rise of the Resistance.  Holy moly.  Worth it. Unlike anything anywhere else!! Schumi/Carole I know you don’t care for Star Wars but Tom has to experience this!
Think we are trying for another ride tomorrow. 
Oh and DH upgrades his ticket to annual passes at Disney and Universal-have to say I LOVE the passholder entrance line at Universal Studios-bypassed long lines to get in and went straight to NBC cafe for breakfast. Oh and I got to dance with a Blues Brother.  Once we get out of Gringotts heading to IoA and see if we can get on Hagrids.   Lower crowd day today so may be best bet. Oldest has been sending us pictures and videos of the puppy. We may have bought the puppy stuff from here before we’ve even got the kids anything 
Hope everyone has a great day!! Lynne’s cruise looks like fun!


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha....now that`s a breakfast!!!! Yes, when no food has been consumed, anything works!!!

Lynne......nice pics....have fun!


Pumpkin.....chicken stir fry is one of our favourite dishes! But, I`m like a short order chef when we all have it.......Kyle has chicken with teriyaki sauce, Tom has spicy chicken, onions pineapple, peppers but no ginger......I`m a ginger freak and have mine chock full of fresh sliced ginger...….and no onions.......so, it`s easier to get take out...lol.....
Glad to read you`re enjoying the trip report.....I`m enjoying reliving this one a lot!!! Thank you!! Have a great day too......

Monyk…...sounds like you`re having a fabulous trip!!! I think we all hope they extend the AP line.....oh I`m not sure I could go to Disney....even for Tom, and actually he said the same thing......but it does sound a lot of fun from everyone who`s experienced it...….enjoy the rest of your trip!!!! 



I`m so full from dinner...….chicken breasts were bigger than I thought, but they were beautiful. 

Howling gale outside, so I`m glad we`re in tonight......got some baking in the oven......Madeira Cake....a bit like your Pound Cake......delicious, and some cherry scones. 

Night in front of the tv...….high living!!!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Cheers


----------



## Disxuni

Looks like @Lynne G is having some fun! Also, those treats sound good, @schumigirl. Amazing new icon there!

@Pumpkin1172 I would love to have a 6 for punishment! Haha. However, I can understand how that can be considered so. Youngin's do like the newest and greatest thing. I'd know since I'm sure to some I'm still considered one.

@Monykalyn I'm sure you're out of that line by the time I write this. In the past if I ever rode Gringotts I'd always do SR line first thing in the morning even though it's usually not as crowded, because it seems any other time it's always a long line, or they close it. Good luck with Hagrid's! As for GE I've cheated and watched RoR on YT at home as it'll be awhile until I get to ride it in person.


----------



## macraven

Taco Bell night 
and
Tv show Jeopardy 


Yes, that is the highlight of my life for today


----------



## Charade67

We had the most disappointing snow today. This morning we had a little bit of flurries mixed in with rain, and then it turned to all rain. 



Disxuni said:


> Hope @Charade67 and @macraven got some sleep. I know you two have troubles with that sometimes.


 Sleep wasn't great and I had weird dreams.  One of them was about cell phones. 



schumigirl said:


> Charade Happy new dining table......it`s nice when you find a bespoke firm you will buy from again. Oh I can imagine your carpet with all that glitter around!!


Thanks. We already love the new table. It's amazing how much heavier it is than the old table. I vacuumed up as much glitter as I could, but am still finding it everywhere. 



keishashadow said:


> Anything good?


The most recent Mary Higgins Clark novel Kiss the Girls and Make Them Cry. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Charade...


 ??


Monykalyn said:


> Hello! Coming to you from Gringotts single rider line- where we’ve been for 30 minutes now. Ride stopped to add train cars I think the TM said (I’m stairs just below platform). Decided on a Universal day today. Gorgeous day.


We had Gringotts break down while we were waiting in line. We had gotten as far as the elevators. They finally had to let us out through the back.



Monykalyn said:


> Got up at 5 am yesterday to get a boarding group for Rise of the Resistance. Holy moly. Worth it.


I can't wait to ride that one. Hopefully it will be better for us than Smuggler's Run. We were so bad on that one that it was actually kind of funny.

Dh has gone to watch The Joker at the cheap theater. B and I are currently watching the first Captain America movie for about the 10th time. This is her favorite MCU movie.


----------



## Monykalyn

Hagrids was great as usual. DH first time. We talked to two girls behind us the whole time, so much fun in line that the 65 minutes flew by (their first time too). Posted was 100 minute and the 65 minutes was start to off the ride and walking out. Now Facebook friends with them. Then met DH frat brother and friend who’s down here for work at city walk, then to an Ale House, FaceTime other friends hoping to see them on Saturday at Disney. I think this is a sign I should be in Florida full time


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Taco Bell night
> and
> Tv show Jeopardy
> 
> 
> Yes, that is the highlight of my life for today




Not a bad way to spend an evening!!! I’ve never watched a single episode of Jeopardy! Well, it’s not shown over here of course, and I’ve seen loads of clips on other tv shows.......but thats about it......

It’s that time of year though.....here it’s too cold and dark to really want to do anything at night. 




Charade67 said:


> We had the most disappointing snow today. This morning we had a little bit of flurries mixed in with rain, and then it turned to all rain.
> 
> Sleep wasn't great and I had weird dreams.  One of them was about cell phones.
> 
> 
> Thanks. We already love the new table. It's amazing how much heavier it is than the old table. I vacuumed up as much glitter as I could, but am still finding it everywhere.
> 
> The most recent Mary Higgins Clark novel Kiss the Girls and Make Them Cry.
> ??
> We had Gringotts break down while we were waiting in line. We had gotten as far as the elevators. They finally had to let us out through the back.
> 
> I can't wait to ride that one. Hopefully it will be better for us than Smuggler's Run. We were so bad on that one that it was actually kind of funny.
> 
> Dh has gone to watch The Joker at the cheap theater. B and I are currently watching the first Captain America movie for about the 10th time. This is her favorite MCU movie.




I hate when they say it’ll snow and it ends up rain! Not that I’m wanting it to snow of course.......a few proper flurries on Christmas Eve would be lovely and that’s about the only time I want snow.

Mary Higgins Clarke still writes??? I haven’t seen her books since the 1980’s!! Could always work out who the killer was in her books after a few......I think they made a couple into TV movies years ago.



Wind has finally died down, it was wild overnight but now it’s just cold. Mild weather is going away for a few days.

So, think a day in will be nice......no usual Wednesday lunch plans as both other couples are on vacation......one in Orlando and the other is in Switzerland, so we’ll catch up near the end of the month.

Scrambled egg whites and avocado for breakfast this morning.......

Have a great Wednesday..........


----------



## Disxuni

Good morning, homies!


----------



## keishashadow

Humpty hump, since Lynne is off the clock , wanted to post a shout out to her.  Googled ‘waving camel’...um, maybe?





Monykalyn said:


> Got up at 5 am yesterday to get a boarding group for Rise of the Resistance. Holy moly. Worth it. Unlike anything anywhere else!! Schumi/Carole I know you don’t care for Star Wars but Tom has to experience this!
> Think we are trying for another ride tomorrow.


Oooh, loving the pics.  Hope you have a great time.  Since it appears i’ll Be back next week need update RoR strategy.  It was cra-cra the 1st & 2nd days.  Don’t want to go thru that hot mess again.

So, if park opens at 8 am on next weds or thurs...

Would you say that arriving at bag check by 7:30 (or even 7 am) would do the trick?  

we are staying at AoA, planning on either driving or uber.  Don’t want to take chance Gondolas will go down or we encounter a long line pre boarding it.



Monykalyn said:


> We may have bought the puppy stuff from here before we’ve even got the kids anything


Hahahaha & so it begins, wait until you have grandchildren.


schumigirl said:


> Keisha....now that`s a breakfast!!!! Yes, when no food has been consumed, anything works!!!


Tried to balance things out with strawberry special K.  GD had requested it 2 of the days she was here over Xmas, wanted to use it up before it went stale.   that ‘lil stinker cherry (strawberry) picked it clean, nothing but the bran left.  A new one on me, my boys never pulled that stunt lol


macraven said:


> Taco Bell night
> and
> Tv show Jeopardy
> 
> 
> Yes, that is the highlight of my life for today


Life is good . 

I don’t watch it often, one of the contestants really gets on my nerves but signing in anyway.  Was it me or were the questions a bit more difficult than the norm?


Charade67 said:


> The most recent Mary Higgins Clark novel Kiss the Girls and Make Them Cry.


Ah ok, i’m Sure i’ve Read a few of hers over the years.  At first I was thinking she was author of the flowers in the attic book, which I couldn’t get into enjoying.  Do want to eventually start the Grafton series...alphabet titled “A” is for alibi, etc.  



Charade67 said:


> I can't wait to ride that one. Hopefully it will be better for us than Smuggler's Run. We were so bad on that one that it was actually kind of funny.


Were you pilots?  Have ridden several times, learned to brace myself when small kids are at the helm.  I’ve noticed that CMs tend to give the pilot cards to at least tweens but watched parents switch out with them...talk about a bumpy ride at that point.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

good morning everyone   I'm half way through my morning stack of papers and thought I needed a break  lol



Charade67 said:


> We had the most disappointing snow today. This morning we had a little bit of flurries mixed in with rain, and then it turned to all rain.


I'll send down the mess we have here.  We were under a snowfall watch which was lifted this morning...but it's still coming down.  Sounds like we should still get  another 4 inches yet today.  We must have got at least half a foot over night.  Our city road crews are working pretty quick to remove it...but I also took the main routes that they clear first.  Izzy ( my car )  doesn't need to be a snow plow unless she has to.  


Monykalyn said:


> Hagrids was great as usual. DH first time. We talked to two girls behind us the whole time, so much fun in line that the 65 minutes flew by (their first time too). Posted was 100 minute and the 65 minutes was start to off the ride and walking out. Now Facebook friends with them. Then met DH frat brother and friend who’s down here for work at city walk, then to an Ale House, FaceTime other friends hoping to see them on Saturday at Disney. I think this is a sign I should be in Florida full time


I have to say...I'm green with envy.  I would rather be waiting in a line for an awesome ride....than wading through knee high snow drifts to get to my vehicle 


schumigirl said:


> Wind has finally died down, it was wild overnight but now it’s just cold. Mild weather is going away for a few days.


Well...I hate this time of year.  And just like most other years...this week is the one where temps go to the deep freeze and it of course snows a bit first , so that it makes our roads just like a freaking skating rink to drive on.  I hate the cold temps...but add onto that, having to walk through knee high snow drifts to get to buildings and vehicles makes me beyond grumpy.   Hopefully your mild weather returns quickly.  I know I want ours to return quickly too

Not much new to report here.  But it's that time of year when we get one big dump of snow and the temps drop into the deep freeze.   This week is notorious for it.  I told the dh...that in 2 years when we have a milestone birthday.....we are NOT going to be here dealing with all the cold a crud....but sitting somewhere with a warm weather and a beverage in our hands and the sun shinning down on us.  
Not much to do at work today.  I will probably be watching some youtube and shredding papers again today once my regular tasks are completed.  Hoping to hit the project room tonight to get some organizing done and sew the binding on the sister's quilt.  Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Lunch break time and I really need it. It has been super busy this week. 



schumigirl said:


> Mary Higgins Clarke still writes???


Yes. Still writing and she turned 92 back on Christmas Eve. 



keishashadow said:


> Ah ok, i’m Sure i’ve Read a few of hers over the years. At first I was thinking she was author of the flowers in the attic book, which I couldn’t get into enjoying. Do want to eventually start the Grafton series...alphabet titled “A” is for alibi, etc.


Flowers in the Attic was VC Andrews. That series was very popular when I was in middle school. I look back on it now and wonder how my parents allowed me to read that garbage. I read the first Grafton book several years ago, but didn’t like it. I can’t remember why. 



keishashadow said:


> Were you pilots?


Dh and I were pilots and B was a gunner. We only had half a crew, so that contributed to our problem. I would like to try it again with a full crew and me not a pilot. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'll send down the mess we have here.


Um...no thanks. 

Gotta get back to work soon.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> Dh and I were pilots and B was a gunner. We only had half a crew, so that contributed to our problem. I would like to try it again with a full crew and me not a pilot.


Pilot is difficult IMO, everything seems reversed


----------



## macraven

Slow moving day for me and trying to catch up here

Trying to decide where to eat tonight 
Did O’Charleys last week so might do bbq ...

It’s 61 where I am and a neighbor is mowing their grass
Crazy!
We don’t  usually do the first mow until late February/ early March
It is unseasonably warm where I am last month and this month
Prediction to be in the 60’s now through next week, Thursday 

I’m sure this means February will be when our temps drop 

When homies here post how cold and snowy it is for them, I can still remember how hard my winters were in N Illinois
Best thing we did was to move south 

Pumpkin, when is your snow season over?
Do you have a snow blower?
( I had 4 sons and shovels until they went away for college)

Keisha, thanks for filling in for Lynne!
Like your replacement camel for today

Hope all the homies are doing good 
Only 2 more work days left this week

Some day when you retire, all your days will be like Saturday....
Something to look forward to for doing your shopping during the week when stores are not crowded


----------



## keishashadow

Lol totally forgot i started to thaw out sweet dough yesterday.  Made cinnamon rolls, doing 2nd rise in oven.  Will go down good with the primanti-style sammies tonight (thick italian bread, chipped rare roast beef, cole slaw on top with red wine dressing, maybe or not the fries).  Quick and easy-peasy & saves us a trip to the restaurant 


macraven said:


> Did O’Charleys last week so might do bbq ..


Never tried that chain, none in my neck of woods. Is it good?


macraven said:


> When homies here post how cold and snowy it is for them, I can still remember how hard my winters were in N Illinois
> Best thing we did was to move south


Idiot neighbor was mulching leaves when warm a week or so ago...before 8 am. 


macraven said:


> Keisha, thanks for filling in for Lynne!
> Like your replacement camel for today


Looks like me in the am before i pull it together


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Looks like me in the am before i pull it together


----------



## macraven

bobbie68 said:


> Hello everyone, quick stop in!!  it's colder here then I would like. The snow should be out of our forecast for awhile, I hope.
> 
> It has been a busy week making appointments, December and June seem to be when they are all scheduled.




You disappeared again!

It is time to come back “ home” again!
I go nuts when I don’t know where my homies are...

Let us know how you and the family are doing


----------



## macraven

Looks like I made everyone disappear from the thread today 

Was it my breathe?


----------



## Sue M

Good morning from Deerfield Beach!  First photo is beach entrance by my hotel. Second was my view at breakfast from a Beach Cafe. I chose to sit outside. And with that view who can blame me!


----------



## macraven

Dang....

Now I’ve scared Sue off
(I swear it has to be the breathe...no more jack Daniels tonight ...)


----------



## schumigirl

Janet, I’m howling with laughter at GD removing all the goodies and leaving the bran!!! And leaving the box for you to discover it eventually.....  that Is so funny!!! Oh I know the primanti sandwich you mean!!! I saw it on Man v Food......and I think you posted a pic of it way back.....although I think I’d give the fries a miss! I like them on the side......but rare roast beef........


Pumpkin.....I’d be grumpy too with that amount of snow! And yes, driving in it is awful......we have rain and high winds this morning, but I guess it’s better than snow! Hope you enjoyed some craft time......


mac.......I remember your snow pics from back then!!! Yep, I wouldn’t miss that either........

We always used to love the O‘ Charley’s in Orlando.......their food was excellent!!! And yes, being a lady of leisure does mean every day is like a weekend......I do forget what day it is frequently......enjoy that JD 





It‘s Thursday.........(I think)

Some grocery shopping this morning......although weather is horrible outside.......heavy rain and high winds.....not fun. So, we’ll do the minimum we have to.

And then......not a whole lot.......this time of year is just so quiet.......

Dull breakfast of Rice Krispies this morning.........and big mug of tea!!

Have a good Thursday......


----------



## Charade67

I’m up way too early. I had woken up a few hours ago due to a bad dream. Finally got back to sleep and then woke up again coughing. 

The beach pictures look really nice. Makes me want to get away somewhere. Will probably have to wait until Spring break for that. 

We have an O’Charley’s in town that we occasionally go to. I’m still a little annoyed with them for taking my favorite thing off the menu. 

I’m going to try to get back to sleep. Hoping for a quieter day at work today. Thinking Chinese for lunch.


----------



## Disxuni

Woke up earlier as well. Hope you get some rest @Charade67. Not fun struggling to sleep.

Beautiful pictures of that beach. What a great view!

I think I went to O’Charley’s once when I was younger and I remember thinking it was pretty good. I do not remember details unfortunately. It was the one in Orlando.

Hope everyone has a good morning and day today!


----------



## Robo56

Happy Thursday morning Sans family 





macraven said:


> I’m glad you and your husband were not injured
> 
> Cars are easier to repair than people
> 
> Many sections of I 75 are dreadful to drive
> I drive on it but not fond of it at times



Thanks Mac.....I 75 has changed a lot.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Izzy ( my car ) doesn't need to be a snow plow unless she has to.



LOL....nice to know someone else who names their cars.




Sue M said:


> Good morning from Deerfield Beach! First photo is beach entrance by my hotel. Second was my view at breakfast from a Beach Cafe. I chose to sit outside. And with that view who can blame me!



Beautiful pictures of the beach Sue. Weather is warming up so you should have great weather hopefully during your stay.

Schumi noticed your new avatar.....good choice. Enjoy your shopping today.




Sue M said:


> Last night had the family birthday for youngest daughter, the big 3-0! Her birthday will be while I’m in Florida so had it early. Made NY strip, scallops, roast potatoes, salad. Cheesecake. Had 9 for dinner. Was a wonderful evening. Her bff’s husband also has his birthday the same day, so they always come too!



Happy Birthday to your daughter Sue






Disxuni said:


> Glad that some of you got to experience the Horror Make Up Show finally. I really do like the show.



I really enjoy that show. There are some of the actors that really funny.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> We got to spend a wonderful afternoon in Banff...had a great lunch and a dip in the hot springs. It was a nice relaxing afternoon. The rest of our little trip there was spend shopping for the last few things she n



That looks interesting.  Nice pics.




Charade67 said:


> I think I have the bulkiest (is that a word?) Otter Box case on my phone. I'm really paranoid about dropping my phone even though it's happened only a couple of times and over carpet.



I put my phone in a folio this time. I had my old phone in a Otterbox, but they no longer make the total coverage box anymore.




Lynne G said:


> Hola from our cruise. Day at sea, then an mostly overcast Cozumel.
> 
> View of Tampa from our balcony:



Nice pics Lynne. Looks like you and your son are having a nice time.




Monykalyn said:


> Oh and I got to dance with a Blues Brother. Once we get out of Gringotts heading to



Yeah!!!!! Boogie time with the Blues Brothers.




keishashadow said:


> Tried to balance things out with strawberry special K. GD had requested it 2 of the days she was here over Xmas, wanted to use it up before it went stale. that ‘lil stinker cherry (strawberry) picked it clean, nothing but the bran left. A new one on me, my boys never pulled that stunt lol



 the grandbabies do leave memorable surprises at times.


Sitting in my favorite chair this morning with a big mug of coffee. It’s pretty windy this morning. Palm trees are swaying sun has come up.

Went to outlet Mall here yesterday to look into a couple of stores. Nothing needed, just looking. Went to HomeGoods I always find things there.

Need to run by the Orchard and get some orange juice today. I will only pick up small bottle as the farmers market is Saturday morning and I like the folks from a different orchard there. Their juice is better.

Looking forward to some Plant city strawberries. The farmers market vendors sell them when they are being harvested. They are the sweetest strawberries I have ever had. Plant City has a strawberry festival every year. I have never been, but the music line up looks tempting.

Looking forward to seeing the Mardi Gras floats this year at Universal. Wonder what Universal has up their sleeves to celebrate the 25th year of them celebrating Mardi Gras.

Having satellite dishes moved today. Hubby getting different setup.

Have a great a Thursday everyone.


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> Looking forward to seeing the Mardi Gras floats this year at Universal. Wonder what Universal has up their sleeves to celebrate the 25th year of them celebrating Mardi Gras.


Hadn’t realized that!  Maybe the ‘lil nugget needed to try and convince the mr for a long weekend lol


----------



## Charade67

Didn’t get my quiet day art work. I ended up staying an hour and a half later than I normally do. 

Not much going on tonight. Dh is watching some classic Disney. They made some strange stuff back in the  40’s.


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, even though I don't work and certainly enjoy being a lady of leisure..... who doesn't love Fridays!!! 

One of our friends has decided to make their fancy dress party a yearly thing.....and this year again, Rocky Horror Show is their theme......it`s a few months off yet, but they wanted to give fair notice.....no date set yet. 

Beautiful sunny day here, but so cold!! Housework has been mostly done.....very exciting morning of cleaning all the bathrooms...kitchen, laundry and utility rooms.....roasted off several red peppers to mix through pasta and few other ingredients for lunch and done several small loads of laundry......I`ve earned my lunch today. I should add so has Tom who always does his bit too.........

Another day to spend at home I think. Meatballs for dinner tonight.....think it`s just the two of us.......

Have a great Friday.......


Another little shout out to Vicki...….


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning to all!  Moved over to Disney springs Hilton yesterday. Disney didn’t charge me for the one night of parking we had with rental car either, Small things I guess. Mousesavers deal here parking is comped. Animal kingdom morning yesterday, was up early as I got hungry, so did laundry while I had coffee and beignets before packing up. Afternoon DH had his conference show thingy- the people who got us in (we were going to skip it) got me a badge too, so I went in to say hi to the folks I know too. Fundraising for schools is rather a small world like any profession I guess. People move companies but you see them at stuff like this. Got to meet the boss and the CEO of one of the two companies DH does business with - was nice. But now the owner of that company specifically asked DH to come to a meeting with them this am. DH is always on phone with them giving them updates and suggestions on how to make things more efficient, many of which the company has adopted. It started out as a smaller company, but growing now and outlasted a few competitors. However that means a solo morning for me- gonna go to Universal for a few hours I think.
oh and middle got accepted to University of Minnesota his week! She really wanted this school so excited for her. Hope scholarship money follows!


keishashadow said:


> Would you say that arriving at bag check by 7:30 (or even 7 am) would do the trick?


 we left resort in bus at 6:18 and were through bag check and into park by 6:45 ish. Lines look crazy nuts but move fast. We did a Lyft Wednesday but didn’t really save much time.

Wednesday we headed towards sunset so we could get in RnR first thing. That line also looks nuts, as they have ripe queues outside the ride first thing to keep people organized. Took about 2o minutes just to walk all way through queue and on ride - even walked straight thru preshow without stopping. Posted wait said 40? Minutes I think. Definitely not that long! We did ST then headed over to MK. Got there right after park open, did several rides with little or no wait then our FP then BG called so headed back over to Studios. Ride had been down and just came back up so empty queue and walked right into first part. Skyliner over to EPCOT for lunch. Then was nap time. Did make it back to MK for evening EMH, castle still all icicles- so pretty.


keishashadow said:


> Grafton series...alphabet titled “A” is for alibi, etc.


 I read the whole series. Really enjoyed it. The author died before washed could finish the alphabet though.


keishashadow said:


> Were you pilots? Have ridden several times, learned to brace myself when small kids are at the helm. I’ve noticed that CMs tend to give the pilot cards to at least tweens but watched parents switch out with them...talk about a bumpy ride at that point.


 I’ve now been all three positrons, definitely more fun when you’ve got a group you know riding,  I think the last time was best as hubs dd and grandson were pilots.  We warned the poor solo rising kid what else were going to do, but he was ok with it. Don’t think I’ve laughed so hard ina while. Actually the 4 year old was a decent pilot and knew what to do when we said go up or down. He couldn’t quite reach the warp drive lever so his mom helped him with that. He had a ball!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> that in 2 years when we have a milestone birthday.....we are NOT going to be here dealing with all the cold a crud....but sitting somewhere with a warm weather and a beverage in our hands and the sun shinning down on us.


 Yes! For milestones it should be celebrated with a** in sand toes in water and cold drink in hand!


macraven said:


> Best thing we did was to move south


 I’m trying! If oldest ends up in grad school in Florida we need to co-sign on a condo for her! I’ll move down here bit by bit 


keishashadow said:


> Made cinnamon rolls, doing 2nd rise in oven.


Sounds amazing! Not sure if I can hold out til I hit the parks but I want a cinnamon roll now!
My oldest at home has been sending me videos of the chickens and doggy getting to know each other- actually they’ve been chasing him off if he gets to close or runs too close to them. He wants to see what they are doing pecking in grass, but one puffs all the way up (and she’s a smaller bird-5-6#) and warns him then flaps wings and chases him. It’s hilarious!

It’s Friday right? Happy Friday!

ETA- think I've corrected the errors- typing on iPad in bed


----------



## Disxuni

@Monykalyn Congrats on them getting into the college they want and also getting free parking! Not much, but every little bit helps. Hope you have fun in being solo at Universal even if it's for a few hours. Either way, sounds like you're having a good time.

@schumigirl I do not know which one is better Captain Jack Sparrow, or Frankenfurter. Sorry it's cold out, but at least you have the sun!

@Charade67 It personally wasn't my favorite decade for Disney, but they definitely had variety that's for sure. At least Cinderella saved the company in '50.

I hope all the homies have a good Friday and good start on their weekend!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Hi everyone, snow forecast for us today......3-6 inches possible..........wouldn’t be so bad if I didn’t have to go travel in it, but I have a couple of meetings across town so anyways.....

We have a new restaurant opening not to far from us on Monday called Sickies Garage....yup that’s right Sickies, looks to be pretty cool advertising 50 burgers and 50 beers, will give it a go next week sometime!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Today is a day of medical appointments for the family. B has a dental appointment and dh and I are both seeing a dermatologist. He's had his appointment scheduled for months. I was surprised to get an appointment in the same week that I called. Usually there is a 2-3 month wait. 
After the dentist I think we will go to the campus bookstore. B starts classes on Monday. The books have been ordered and paid for. We just need to pick them up. 

Schumi - Confession time. I have never seen Rocky Horror. It's just not my kind of movie.  

MonyK - Congratulations to you daughter. Always great to get into your first choice. Enjoy your time at Universal. I loved my last solo trip there. 

Disxuni - We we're watching The Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad. Weird stuff. 

DisneyLife - The restaurant sounds...uh...interesting. Hope the food is good. Good luck dealing with the snow. 

Gotta finish getting ready for the day. First stop - dentist.


----------



## keishashadow

Nice weekend pics carole, i’ll Ad one into the mix




Charade67 said:


> Didn’t get my quiet day art work. I ended up staying an hour and a half later than I normally do.
> 
> Not much going on tonight. Dh is watching some classic Disney. They made some strange stuff back in the  40’s.


That’s the golden era, they raided grimm’s fairy tales and classic books. A strong antagonist is critical in telling a good tale


Monykalyn said:


> oh and middle got accepted to University of Minnesota his week! She really wanted this school so excited for her. Hope scholarship money follows!


Congrats!  May the money tree shake it’s leaves down upon her 


Monykalyn said:


> we left resort in bus at 6:18 and were through bag check and into park by 6:45 ish. Lines look crazy nuts but move fast. We did a Lyft Wednesday but didn’t really save much time.


For 7 am opening?  Wasn’t thrilled to see that the 8 am times next week were moved up.

I’m worried re the app, it rarely works for me onsite at WDW.  Doesn’t matter if using data or wifi.  AAA & brand new phone btw.  

No idea if GC inside will be open, maybe throw myself at them if so lol


Monykalyn said:


> We warned the poor solo rising kid what else were going to do, but he was ok with it. Don’t think I’ve laughed so hard ina while. Actually the 4 year old was a decent pilot and knew what to do when we said go up or down. He couldn’t quite reach the warp drive lever so his mom helped him with that. He had a ball!


Obviously, that child has been reared right, knowing how to play a hands’ on video game of sorts lol


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Hi everyone, snow forecast for us today......3-6 inches possible..........wouldn’t be so bad if I didn’t have to go travel in it, but I have a couple of meetings across town so anyways.....


May it be of the light, fluffy stuff vs the dreaded heavy wet gunk


Charade67 said:


> Disxuni - We we're watching The Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad. Weird stuff.


‘Weird’ is what makes them special to me lol. That’s the great thing about the disney library, something for every one.

Both thel short stories are classics, among my favorite tales that Disney adapted and thankfully didn’t PC dumb down.  The characters’ flaws are what make them interesting, great cautionary tales hidden amid strong story-telling.

I mourned the ride being removed from the MK.  Thankfully, it still is appreciated in DL and is going to be given an update, along with many of the other dark rides.  Hope they strike the balance between paying homage to the existing formats & introducing new bells & whistles!  

If truth be told, one if the reasons I do make the trek out to DL is for the ‘where it all began’ vibe, including the classic dark rides.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade.....RHPS is a classic! Funny, raunchy, risqué and downright just pure fun!! Each to their own.......

Dammit Janet....... and it created one of the most fun dances ever........who doesn’t love to get down with The Timewarp.........

I remember some religious folks trying to ban it being shown in our town way back when........they soon got short shrift........hate folks like that...don’t like it....don’t watch it! But don‘t try and spoil everyone else’s fun!!


Monyk.....congrats to your daughter........very happy for her!!


Janet.......dammit thats a cool picture........lol......did you see what I did there.......




Decided against meatballs.......made up spicy beef burgers instead......making potato wedges and I have some roast honey parsnips to cook too......

I’m sure I’ve forgotten something..........better go start cooking.....


----------



## Disxuni




----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making an afternoon stop in. The boss is away...so everyone can play   and it's a slow week here.  Hopefully this cold snap creates some work as once things freeze, people get back to work here - Oil and gas in the middle of nowhere need frozen conditions to get to work.  




macraven said:


> Pumpkin, when is your snow season over?


That's a loaded question.  We have had big snowfalls in April around Easter where we would have to pull out the shovels again, even though most of the snow had already melted.  And we usually will get once more blast here around our long weekend in May.  It doesn't last more than a few hours...but it can sure make a mess.  
And YES....we have a snow blower.  We finally bought one a few years ago after a winter of record snowfall.  Our two boys do the bulk of the snow removal.  And with the snowblower, it takes less time - especially when it's super cold and it's harmful for skin and lungs to be outside for long periods of time.  


Robo56 said:


> Sitting in my favorite chair this morning with a big mug of coffee. It’s pretty windy this morning. Palm trees are swaying sun has come up.


What a great way to start your day!  Even with the wind...it must be nice.  Probably better than the - 25F  with a wind we are experiencing right now.  


Charade67 said:


> Gotta finish getting ready for the day. First stop - dentist.


Ugh....my most hated thing to do.  I am NOT a good patient...and am in the process of finding a new dentist who is willing to work with my high anxiety of them.  Just thinking about it, makes me want to pull out my hair and run away screaming.  


schumigirl said:


> Decided against meatballs.......made up spicy beef burgers instead......making potato wedges and I have some roast honey parsnips to cook too......



Yum!!!!!  I wish I could be a little ant that could live in hiding somewhere in your house so I eat all your food.  Your meals all sound lovely!!!!

Not sure what we have planned for the weekend.  I was hoping to go out for a meal and maybe a movie...but I think we will be sitting at home not doing much this weekend.  Our temps have risen again in the last 12 hrs...and of course...it's snowing again.  But tomorrow they are supposed to tank to the lovely dangerous temps where skin freezes and burns your lungs when you breathe    But it's January in Santa Land.  

I hope everyone has a great day!!!  I hope to hop on again soon!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making an afternoon stop in. The boss is away...so everyone can play   and it's a slow week here.  Hopefully this cold snap creates some work as once things freeze, people get back to work here - Oil and gas in the middle of nowhere need frozen conditions to get to work.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a loaded question.  We have had big snowfalls in April around Easter where we would have to pull out the shovels again, even though most of the snow had already melted.  And we usually will get once more blast here around our long weekend in May.  It doesn't last more than a few hours...but it can sure make a mess.
> And YES....we have a snow blower.  We finally bought one a few years ago after a winter of record snowfall.  Our two boys do the bulk of the snow removal.  And with the snowblower, it takes less time - especially when it's super cold and it's harmful for skin and lungs to be outside for long periods of time.
> 
> What a great way to start your day!  Even with the wind...it must be nice.  Probably better than the - 25F  with a wind we are experiencing right now.
> 
> Ugh....my most hated thing to do.  I am NOT a good patient...and am in the process of finding a new dentist who is willing to work with my high anxiety of them.  Just thinking about it, makes me want to pull out my hair and run away screaming.
> 
> 
> Yum!!!!!  I wish I could be a little ant that could live in hiding somewhere in your house so I eat all your food.  Your meals all sound lovely!!!!
> 
> Not sure what we have planned for the weekend.  I was hoping to go out for a meal and maybe a movie...but I think we will be sitting at home not doing much this weekend.  Our temps have risen again in the last 12 hrs...and of course...it's snowing again.  But tomorrow they are supposed to tank to the lovely dangerous temps where skin freezes and burns your lungs when you breathe    But it's January in Santa Land.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day!!!  I hope to hop on again soon!



Good to see you pop in Pumpkin......

It’s one of the reasons I’ll never be slim Pumpkin ......I love cooking and cooking meals from scratch......and that includes very healthy non calorie full fat ice cream........ Wouldn’t that be lovely If it was no calorie!!

Hope you have a lovely weekend whatever you do....I’d stay in if I was you with temps going down like that!!!



Rain tonight for us.......have to go out tomorrow for fresh ginger as I’m having stir fry tomorrow night......not sure what Tom is having, maybe make him Teriyaki same as Kyle as he hates ginger.

Think I’ll be having an early night tonight......been up since 5am this morning.......doubt I’ll see 11pm.

No plans this weekend......think this is the quietest January in years so far.....

But, bacon for breakfast....always look forward to that!


----------



## macraven

BACON.......

set an extra plate for company


----------



## macraven

Good news : should have a 70 temp by 4 pm tomorrow 

Bad news:  heavy rains predicted from 4-7 tomorrow


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn said:


> Morning to all!  Moved over to Disney springs Hilton yesterday. Disney didn’t charge me for the one night of parking we had with rental car either, Small things I guess. Mousesavers deal here parking is comped. Animal kingdom morning yesterday, was up early as I got hungry, so did laundry while I had coffee and beignets before packing up. Afternoon DH had his conference show thingy- the people who got us in (we were going to skip it) got me a badge too, so I went in to say hi to the folks I know too. Fundraising for schools is rather a small world like any profession I guess. People move companies but you see them at stuff like this. Got to meet the boss and the CEO of one of the two companies DH does business with - was nice. But now the owner of that company specifically asked DH to come to a meeting with them this am. DH is always on phone with them giving them updates and suggestions on how to make things more efficient, many of which the company has adopted. It started out as a smaller company, but growing now and outlasted a few competitors. However that means a solo morning for me- gonna go to Universal for a few hours I think.
> oh and middle got accepted to University of Minnesota his week! She really wanted this school so excited for her. Hope scholarship money follows!
> we left resort in bus at 6:18 and were through bag check and into park by 6:45 ish. Lines look crazy nuts but move fast. We did a Lyft Wednesday but didn’t really save much time.
> 
> Wednesday we headed towards sunset so we could get in RnR first thing. That line also looks nuts, as they have ripe queues outside the ride first thing to keep people organized. Took about 2o minutes just to walk all way through queue and on ride - even walked straight thru preshow without stopping. Posted wait said 40? Minutes I think. Definitely not that long! We did ST then headed over to MK. Got there right after park open, did several rides with little or no wait then our FP then BG called so headed back over to Studios. Ride had been down and just came back up so empty queue and walked right into first part. Skyliner over to EPCOT for lunch. Then was nap time. Did make it back to MK for evening EMH, castle still all icicles- so pretty.
> I read the whole series. Really enjoyed it. The author died before washed could finish the alphabet though.
> I’ve now been all three positrons, definitely more fun when you’ve got a group you know riding,  I think the last time was best as hubs dd and grandson were pilots.  We warned the poor solo rising kid what else were going to do, but he was ok with it. Don’t think I’ve laughed so hard ina while. Actually the 4 year old was a decent pilot and knew what to do when we said go up or down. He couldn’t quite reach the warp drive lever so his mom helped him with that. He had a ball!
> Yes! For milestones it should be celebrated with a** in sand toes in water and cold drink in hand!
> I’m trying! If oldest ends up in grad school in Florida we need to co-sign on a condo for her! I’ll move down here bit by bit
> 
> Sounds amazing! Not sure if I can hold out til I hit the parks but I want a cinnamon roll now!
> My oldest at home has been sending me videos of the chickens and doggy getting to know each other- actually they’ve been chasing him off if he gets to close or runs too close to them. He wants to see what they are doing pecking in grass, but one puffs all the way up (and she’s a smaller bird-5-6#) and warns him then flaps wings and chases him. It’s hilarious!
> 
> It’s Friday right? Happy Friday!
> 
> ETA- think I've corrected the errors- typing on iPad in bed


Well you’re certainly working all the transportation modes!  Can’t wait for our CBR stay and try out the Skyliner.
How are you liking the Disney Springs Hotel?  Hilton is quite convenient for walking over to DS. I’ve been looking at the Hilton across the street with the lazy river, keeping it in mind for future visit maybe.
Congrats on middle getting

@Pumpkin1172 thats when I got a snow blower, after a year of unprecedented snow storms. Gave it to Mr for his birthday (FEB). But he had to wait 3 yrs to try it out lol. After the snowmegeden we had no snow for 3 yrs!  
Today he texted that we got 2 inches that will soon be washed away with more rain.

@schumigirl  I’ll have some stir fry, I love ginger!

Today was my cousins funeral in Miami. It was only 6 family members so we had a graveside service. I hope I’m done with funerals for awhile. Afterwards we all went out for lunch. We’re meeting up tomorrow too. It’s so rare we’re all together with me in B.C., one cousin in L.A. And the other one who lives here. My brother couldn’t get away.

The best weather day here was Wednesday when I arrived. Yesterday had big winds up to 35mph. Today too, and periods of rain. I was going to take a walk when I got home today along the ocean walkway, but got half a block and turned back, between the gusts of wind and a blowing fine mist of rain I gave up. Hopefully tomorrow will be better and I can get an ocean walk in before I go meet everyone for lunch.


----------



## Disxuni

At least it is now over @Sue M. I hope you do not have to do any funerals anytime soon. I personally have avoided them most of my life. I’ve only forced myself to go for a couple of them. On a more lighter note, you’ll enjoy your stay and the Skyliner want you try it when you go! It is a lot of fun.

Thanks for the bacon, homies! I haven’t had some in awhile. Hope everyone is having a good morning and eventually afternoon!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> BACON.......
> 
> set an extra plate for company



Always!!! It was lovely.....and all served up with supposedly unhealthy white toast and real butter.…...can`t be beaten!!!



Saturday......and we have extremely high gales today! It is wild, but very warm.....well, for the time of the year....so....decided not to go out today either......

All ironing done, so nothing to do the rest of the weekend except some baking today I think.

Going to try a new recipe I was given for Apple crumble loaf cake and an old favourite lemon drizzle cake, along with some chocolate chip cookies. And change of dinner plans tonight...….now making smoked maple bbq chicken tonight with rice for us and Kyle is having a pizza I think....

Roasting off a couple of peppers again to be skinned and then chopped through some cold pasta with diced chicken breast and avocado with a honey mustard dressing......one of my favourite lunches.....the roasted peppers ad so much extra flavour!!

Food does seem to be on my mind on a day like today...... 

Have a great Saturday.......










​


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. It is a gloomy, rainy day here today. We have decided to spend the afternoon at university basketball games. Dh has free tickets for both the women's and men's games today. I'm not much of a basketball fan, but it's something to do, it's indoors, and it's free.
I picked up all of B's books yesterday. There aren't too many since a lot of classes are going to online and downloadable sources. The dorms opened yesterday, but I think she will move back in tomorrow.



keishashadow said:


> I mourned the ride being removed from the MK. Thankfully, it still is appreciated in DL and is going to be given an update, along with many of the other dark rides.


Unfortunately I never rode it in all the times I have been at MK, and we skipped it at DL too. Hopefully we will get back to DL sometime in the near future. 



schumigirl said:


> Charade.....RHPS is a classic! Funny, raunchy, risqué and downright just pure fun!! Each to their own.......


Raunchy and risqué and two reason I have avoided the movie. I generally just don't watch R rated movies at all. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Ugh....my most hated thing to do. I am NOT a good patient...and am in the process of finding a new dentist who is willing to work with my high anxiety of them. Just thinking about it, makes me want to pull out my hair and run away screaming.


 I'm the opposite. I really don't mind going to the dentist.  I have been very fortunate though. I have never had any problems with my teeth. Not even cavities. 



macraven said:


> Good news : should have a 70 temp by 4 pm tomorrow
> 
> Bad news:  heavy rains predicted from 4-7 tomorrow


 Similar weather here. Not quite as warm, but plenty of rain. 



Sue M said:


> hope I’m done with funerals for awhile.


I hope so too. I hope your next trip somewhere will be a fun trip.



Disxuni said:


> I hope you do not have to do any funerals anytime soon. I personally have avoided them most of my life. I’ve only forced myself to go for a couple of them.


 I have only been to a few funerals. All but one have been for family members. 



schumigirl said:


> Going to try a new recipe I was given for Apple crumble loaf cake and an old favourite lemon drizzle cake, along with some chocolate chip cookies. And change of dinner plans tonight...…


 Those all sound good especially the lemon drizzle cake. I think lemon is my second favorite dessert flavor next to chocolate. 

Now I am just waiting for dh to get home from the gym so we can get some lunch before the basketball games.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Raunchy and risqué and two reason I have avoided the movie. I generally just don't watch R rated movies at all.
> 
> 
> Those all sound good especially the lemon drizzle cake. I think lemon is my second favorite dessert flavor next to chocolate.



Honestly? You avoid them. Fair enough......it is such a fun movie though....

We love em.....each to their own.......now I have the Timewarp in my head.......

I adore lemon......from tea, to cakes to cooking with lemon any chance I get.......spicy lemon and ginger chicken stir fry is my favourite dish I think....with added pineapple of course.......



I want to watch Rocky Horror now........

Howling gales have calmed down slightly.....still quite windy but hopefully it’ll be better by time we go to bed....

Going to watch a movie on the big screen tonight......might be RHPS first.....where‘s Dammit Janet when we need her.......

But, fancy a scary movie later....one we haven’t watched for a while.....maybe glance through Prime or a Netflix which we apparently still have......I thought we’d got rid of it. They sometimes have some good movies we haven’t seen.....

Chicken is simmering in the sauce.....all I can smell when I walk through to the kitchen is smoked maple........lush!!!

Time for wine I think.......it’s after 5........


----------



## macraven

I had to get gas for the car earlier today and was shocked at the prices in my area.
($2.37 gal)

Many stations had increased their prices except for BP.
Ended up with them for $2.25 a gallon.

Just a week ago it was $2.10 a gal.


----------



## macraven

Storm hit where I am and power went out 45 minutes ago

Found two candles in the house so I could at least read for now 

Had just finished cutting up a chicken to bake for an hour
Well that’s not going anywhere as I have all electric appliances 
Lol

Instead of conserving what time I have left on my  iPhone until power comes back, thought I would catch up on threads ...


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Storm hit where I am and power went out 45 minutes ago
> 
> Found two candles in the house so I could at least read for now
> 
> Had just finished cutting up a chicken to bake for an hour
> Well that’s not going anywhere as I have all electric appliances
> Lol
> 
> Instead of conserving what time I have left on my  iPhone until power comes back, thought I would catch up on threads ...



Glad you found candles mac.......we’re almost like a Catholic church here....candles everywhere......lol.......

Shame about the chicken.....but reading threads sounds perfect.....



Winds have died down here, but Monday has to bring more storms, not looking forward to that.....

Didn‘t watch RHPS after all......can’t find the disc. I think we lent it out to someone and they haven’t given it back.......guess they loved it too!! Tom cannot remember who asked us for it.....

So, opened a rather nice bottle of Pinot Noir and watched Basic Instinct.....haven’t watched that in years......Michael Douglas was quite the looker back then.......

Now watching an old Scottish tv detective show.......from the mid 80’s.....dated, but good stories.

Rain is on and quite heavy.......

Bacon again tomorrow Mac..........am I setting an extra plate.......


----------



## macraven

You bet I’ll be there

Bacon ...


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Hello Homies!!!!

Not much happening here in Santa land today.  It must be that first lovely weekend after all the holidays ..because it's just icky here.  Typical for a birthday weekend. It's very cold and still snowing...how does that even happen????  We have over a foot of snow again to move..and the boys and DH are heading out to move it all quick before dark and before it gets really cold.  Forecast is for -40 or colder tonight.  I wanted to go out for supper tonight ..but it's just too cold.  We will order in and watch movies.   

Finally finished up the sisters quilt.  I just have to complete hand sewing on the label.  I personalize each quilt I give with a special poem, number of the quilt and the quilt pattern.  This is quilt # 10 I have made some someone.  Considering I only started quilting 3 yrs ago...and have a second job... that's pretty good.  I will be happy to part with this one.  It was supposed to be easy...but everything just didn't go right with it.  

Well...I should. and it some water on to heat up so I can make the snow movers some hot chocolate after moving snow when it's almost -40 outside.  Hopefully another check in tomorrow


----------



## macraven

That quilt is beautiful!


----------



## Charade67

Long afternoon/evening today. Both our women's and men's basketball teams won today. It just made me kind of sad to see how small the crowd was for the women's gave as opposed to the men's.



schumigirl said:


> Honestly? You avoid them. Fair enough......it is such a fun movie though....


I can't remember when I last saw an R rated movie. I prefer movies without the excessive profanity, sex/nudity, and violence. I was disappointed with the most recent Jumanji movie. The movie was funny, but I thought the profanity was way overused for a PG 13 movie. 



Mac raven said:


> Storm hit where I am and power went out 45 minutes ago


 Hope the power doesn't stay out too long. I have been getting Facebook updates from my friends in GA. We are expecting storms later tonight. The wind is already starting to pick up.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally finished up the sisters quilt.


Beautiful! She's going to love it.

Thinking I should go find a flashlight just in case we lose power tonight.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all busy day trying to catch up, appears mom & son trip is on...i.e. he coughed up a few bucks as he promised.  My thoughts are once you hit 30 you really should make some sort of attempt to chip in if you ask your mom to take a trip with you lol. Heading to airport hotel Monday night.



schumigirl said:


> Janet.......dammit thats a cool picture........lol......did you see what I did there.......


Indeed i do lol. I don’t usually tell tales out of school, but our fearless leader here cuts a mean time warp dance . Ah, the golden days of HHN, really miss that show & bettlejuice too.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> What a great way to start your day! Even with the wind...it must be nice. Probably better than the - 25F with a wind we are experiencing right now.


Had to read that number twice, yikes.  Stay warm, cuddle under one of those amazing quilts.  You do an amazing job!


macraven said:


> Good news : should have a 70 temp by 4 pm tomorrow
> 
> Bad news:  heavy rains predicted from 4-7 tomorrow


It was in low 70’s today, amazing.  Those winds/rain supposed to hit late night. 


Sue M said:


> hope I’m done with funerals for awhile


...from your lips!


Charade67 said:


> Unfortunately I never rode it in all the times I have been at MK, and we skipped it at DL too. Hopefully we will get back to DL sometime in the near future.


Good luck.  After watching the short, now you know the back story, it helps to enjoy the ride.


schumigirl said:


> I want to watch Rocky Horror now


For some reason we skipped our annual viewing this halloween season.


schumigirl said:


> where‘s Dammit Janet when we need her


I was off looking for Brad...found him on Jeopardy.  Poor guy is circling the drain


macraven said:


> I had to get gas for the car earlier today and was shocked at the prices in my area.
> ($2.37 gal)
> 
> Many stations had increased their prices except for BP.
> Ended up with them for $2.25 a gallon.
> 
> Just a week ago it was $2.10 a gal.


It’s $2.90 a gallon here for the cheap stuff.  I made trek to sams club as i needed a full tank, saved $.21 a gallon.  Will call it a moral victory.  


macraven said:


> Storm hit where I am and power went out 45 minutes ago


Hope you have a fuel rod charged up for that iPhone so you don’t run out of juice.


----------



## macraven

Dammit Janet....I also know all the words to the Time Warp


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Dammit Janet....I also know all the words to the Time Warp


Indeed you do , to go with those moves.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I had to get gas for the car earlier today and was shocked at the prices in my area.
> ($2.37 gal)
> 
> Many stations had increased their prices except for BP.
> Ended up with them for $2.25 a gallon.
> 
> Just a week ago it was $2.10 a gal.



In dollars we`re paying around $7.50 a gallon.....hard to compare against two different countries, but we are completely ripped off in this country! 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Hello Homies!!!!
> 
> Not much happening here in Santa land today.  It must be that first lovely weekend after all the holidays ..because it's just icky here.  Typical for a birthday weekend. It's very cold and still snowing...how does that even happen????  We have over a foot of snow again to move..and the boys and DH are heading out to move it all quick before dark and before it gets really cold.  Forecast is for -40 or colder tonight.  I wanted to go out for supper tonight ..but it's just too cold.  We will order in and watch movies.
> 
> Finally finished up the sisters quilt.  I just have to complete hand sewing on the label.  I personalize each quilt I give with a special poem, number of the quilt and the quilt pattern.  This is quilt # 10 I have made some someone.  Considering I only started quilting 3 yrs ago...and have a second job... that's pretty good.  I will be happy to part with this one.  It was supposed to be easy...but everything just didn't go right with it.
> 
> Well...I should. and it some water on to heat up so I can make the snow movers some hot chocolate after moving snow when it's almost -40 outside.  Hopefully another check in tomorrow View attachment 464352View attachment 464353




Pumpkin that is beautiful!!! You can really see the work involved is immense and I love the colours! You have a real talent there...she will be over the moon receiving that as a gift. 

Santa Land sounds so cute! But, oh so cold......yes, food delivery sounds like a plan!! 




Charade67 said:


> Long afternoon/evening today. Both our women's and men's basketball teams won today. It just made me kind of sad to see how small the crowd was for the women's gave as opposed to the men's.
> 
> I can't remember when I last saw an R rated movie. I prefer movies without the excessive profanity, sex/nudity, and violence. I was disappointed with the most recent Jumanji movie. The movie was funny, but I thought the profanity was way overused for a PG 13 movie.



I think women's basketball isn't as much fun to watch as men`s.....

Oh I might watch that Jumanji movie now......  I hated the first one as I didn`t like Robin Williams and the last one wasn`t funny.....I can watch most movies...I try not to discount any movie for those reasons......heck some of the best movies ever made have those things in! I hate when you see a hardened cop say fiddlesticks instead of the reality we all know......

Some of our best girls nights out have been raunchy and risque…...love it!!! 





keishashadow said:


> Hey all busy day trying to catch up, appears mom & son trip is on...i.e. he coughed up a few bucks as he promised.  My thoughts are once you hit 30 you really should make some sort of attempt to chip in if you ask your mom to take a trip with you lol. Heading to airport hotel Monday night.
> 
> 
> Indeed i do lol. I don’t usually tell tales out of school, but our fearless leader here cuts a mean time warp dance . Ah, the golden days of HHN, really miss that show & bettlejuice too.
> 
> For some reason we skipped our annual viewing this halloween season.
> 
> I was off looking for Brad...found him on Jeopardy.  Poor guy is circling the drain
> 
> It’s $2.90 a gallon here for the cheap stuff.  I made trek to sams club as i needed a full tank, saved $.21 a gallon.  Will call it a moral victory.
> 
> Hope you have a fuel rod charged up for that iPhone so you don’t run out of juice.



Yay.....glad to hear the trip is a go......it does sound like a lot of fun!!! 

Oh I am so up for the RH show to come back to HHN!!!!!! And Beetlejuice too....but RH was phenomenal......everybody loved it!!!

Weird coincidence last night.....couldn't find the disc for RH earlier.....but as we were going to bed, Tom found it on a channel on tv......turned it on just as the TimeWarp was starting......perfect timing......


"You're lucky, I'm lucky, we're all lucky"










So, we didn't get to bed till much later!!!!

I`ve never seen jeopardy......seen clips and that's about it......

Have a great trip Janet.....hope it`s a blast!!!!! 



macraven said:


> Dammit Janet....I also know all the words to the Time Warp



Oh if they ever brought back the RHPS at HHN that would be amazing!!!!! I do miss that show a lot too...….seeing everyone, well almost everyone, up doing the dance and having fun was so fabulous!!!!! 




keishashadow said:


> Indeed you do , to go with those moves.







Grey miserable Sunday morning here.....wind has completely died down and it`s eerily still this morning...….low fog over the sea makes it eerier.....

Heading out to get a few fresh bits and pieces this morning......we go through so much milk!!!  

No idea what`s for dinner tonight.....will think about it later......

Have a super duper Sunday...…..


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, back from the ooh no interest but what ship time it is, and be back on the ship o time, take my pills, and gosh we were rocking and rolling so good on the way back, the sober people were the ones walking like drunk.  You know life was tilted when your plate slide back and forth on the table as you tried to eat.  Well, eat very little, as even with a double dose of those pills, I am not a good sailor.  Hence, stayed on the top decks most of yesterday.  

But had a fabulous time.  Some shots from our trip:

Rendezvous Caye, Belize. Was a good thing we did the morning tour, as the weather was not good that day, many cancelled, including our first pick. But it was fabulous, and the water was warmer than the air. Snorkeled around, and much to see. We would go there again, was so nice.



Osprey best on top of the kitchen hut.

Ooh, I spy the RC Harmony, closet then our ship at least a mile out to sea.

There were 4 ships on the rainy day we went to Roatan. Took a tour of the park that has monkeys, sloths and macaws, plus a beach and pool. Weather was not good to use pool or really the beach, but hey we were there for the animals.

The other shots are on my kids’ phones, including the monkeys.  Will try to get them to share with me.

Formal night, the first of two, balcony shot:



Turtle Place in Gran Cayman.  Were very said our trip to the rays was cancelled, seas were choppy from the rainy cold front we had gone through the last couple of days.  Fabulous time enjoying it.



pink iris.


Hello Rosie hiding in the tree in the tiny aviary.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, waiting for our plane.  Was a quick trip out of the ship, thanks to faster to fun as not a silver or gold cruiser, then a walk to our rental,15 or so minutes drive to get to rental  return, all done in about 45 minutes from leaving our 8th deck cabin.  Nice.

Glad our flight is a go, busy airport and many annoyed at the number of cancellations we see posted. 


Hope a Sunday afternoon is good for all.

We should be back at lunchtime, then little one has to unpack then pack. Yep, she returns as a Sophomore college kid this Spring session by dinner tonight. Back to school and work tomorrow for all but older one. He does not start until next week. Super nice for him. And no, we decided to just do fun around home as I will take Friday off. Yeah, no need to go back to a full week of work yet, and double yay, as Monday is a holiday for us next week, so bonus four day weekend if I take Friday off. 

Ooh little one got food, so later homies.


----------



## macraven

Safe flight back home for you all


----------



## schumigirl

Lovely pictures Lynne......your daughter looks so very grown up in the one she`s dressed up! 

Glad you had a lovely time on your cruise......and a short week! Have a safe journey home...….



We had sunshine this afternoon!! Although it`s gone now.......and feeling slightly chilly outside, I only wandered outside for a few seconds, that was enough. 

Ended up roasting a chicken for tonight...although Kyle is going out, so just the two of us again. 

Mashed potatoes or Roast…….decisions!!!


----------



## schumigirl

I`m laughing so hard right now....but with good reason! 

We were supposed to have our decorator come in on Thursday to start decorating the study and one of the spare rooms....he is fitting us in and doing it in bits and pieces as he is so busy.....we told him to pop the quote in whenever he got the chance......anyway, he couldn't make Thursday and it`ll be next month now before he starts which is fine with us, we`re in no rush. So, he buzzed to say he was here a little while ago with the quote, although we`ve already told him to do it as he doesn`t rip anyone off.....we made him and cuppa and opened it when he was gone. 

It was a price of almost £9000...........

Tom said, I think he`s put his prices up a little ...…..yes, he had put someone else`s final bill into our envelope...….thank goodness!!! Says he`ll pop it back next time he`s round this way......no rush we told him. Wait till he`s coming to start the job.

Almost needed something stronger than tea......


----------



## macraven

Skip the tea and drink out of the bottle...


----------



## Lynne G

Back home, and the new packing is in process.  All are hungry, and we have to stop at Target for stuff and older one declared we have no food in house, so grocery shopping after we toss little one off at her university.

Ack, what a bill, Schumi.  Yep, glass needed this evening.


----------



## macraven

Lynne, you’ve had a busy day so far
Bet you will sleep well tonight 

How are all our homies doing today?
Check in when you can

Passes given out to Schumi and Lynne as they beat me here already today


----------



## keishashadow

Up early but not enough...power went out, running late to GD home gymnastics meet. No breakfast for us


Made it with 20 min to spare! No breakfast tho. Refused to eat nachos & cheese from concession stand lol. Home by 3 pm. Famished, grabbed frozen, breaded shrimp. Always a lifesaver!  Now time to pack

GDs results were great...in her age group, came in 2nd overall (1st in vault, 2nd in Floor & bars, 3rd in beam). She already qualified for states & regionals. Think it helped take off pressure today at home meet.






Lynne G said:


> I am not a good sailor. Hence, stayed on the top decks most of yesterda


The worst. Did u try green apples?  seems to help along with fresh air & staring at horizon. I used to do patch but similar side effects when back on land. Now I pop a non drowsy dramine but when it’s rocking & rolling, not much really helps.
DH served on aircraft carrier, he laughed off remnants of early dec hurricane. Even crew green the first few days lol 


Lynne G said:


> Well, waiting for our plane.  Was a quick trip out of the ship, thanks to faster to fun as not a silver or gold cruiser, then a walk to our rental,15 or so minutes drive to get to rental  return, all done in about 45 minutes from leaving our 8th deck cabin.  Nice.
> 
> Glad our flight is a go, busy airport and many annoyed at the number of cancellations we see posted.
> 
> 
> Hope a Sunday afternoon is good for all.
> 
> We should be back at lunchtime, then little one has to unpack then pack. Yep, she returns as a Sophomore college kid this Spring session by dinner tonight. Back to school and work tomorrow for all but older one. He does not start until next week. Super nice for him. And no, we decided to just do fun around home as I will take Friday off. Yeah, no need to go back to a full week of work yet, and double yay, as Monday is a holiday for us next week, so bonus four day weekend if I take Friday off.
> 
> Ooh little one got food, so later homies.


F2F is a great value even OOP. One of our perks, but have been doing RCCL living those oasis monster ships. We get squat in way of perks from them for now at least


Lynne G said:


> Yep, she returns as a Sophomore college kid this Spring session by dinner tonight


Sweeeet!  Did she test out or do AP classes in HS?
Smart as a whip and a stunner!  The total package, you done good


schumigirl said:


> I`m laughing so hard right now....but with good reason!
> 
> We were supposed to have our decorator come in on Thursday to start decorating the study and one of the spare rooms....he is fitting us in and doing it in bits and pieces as he is so busy.....we told him to pop the quote in whenever he got the chance......anyway, he couldn't make Thursday and it`ll be next month now before he starts which is fine with us, we`re in no rush. So, he buzzed to say he was here a little while ago with the quote, although we`ve already told him to do it as he doesn`t rip anyone off.....we made him and cuppa and opened it when he was gone.
> 
> It was a price of almost £9000...........
> 
> Tom said, I think he`s put his prices up a little ...…..yes, he had put someone else`s final bill into our envelope...….thank goodness!!! Says he`ll pop it back next time he`s round this way......no rush we told him. Wait till he`s coming to start the job.
> 
> Almost needed something stronger than tea......


Interesting re the bill lol  she’s the peanut in the front holding team sign


----------



## Monykalyn

Waiting in airport - our flight delayed a bit as other flights having issues. Should just be 30 minutes or so, airport crowded. Rental car return line (the first one you see as you come to terminals- had huge backed up line. DH driving and was not happy we missed the line even though I tried to tell him there’s another one. Thankfully he saw what I was talking about and we zipped in quick. Why doesn’t he ever listen to me   ? That and TSA prechecmeant downtime for us, and glad we did the couple hours at Epcot today. Lots of marathoners trying to get home I guess., and the bigTSA line and horrendous rental car return line (if you don’t know to wait for the second one when there’s no good sign saying there’s another line up ahead) has made more than one family do an airport dash!

Quilt is gorgeous! 
Lynne cruise looks fun! Will be moving our 2021 Jan cruise to either 2022 or thanksgiving 2021, but more likely 2022. Hoping can fit I shorter cruise before then.
Weather gorgeous past few days. Actually hot and humid today. DH joined me at Universal on Friday and we stayed until 6ish. Hargis’s dropped to 75 min posted wait and when we got here posted 60 minute wait so we got in line and 42 minutes later walking out after another thrilling ride! Really is a great coaster!
While I’m not anxious to be back to cold and snow I am ready for my bed and to see the kids and puppy and chickens. Oldest has been babying the puppy- guess he didn’t like the storms Friday night - so now will have to unspoiled him.

so looking at August and maybe thanksgiving this year for return...will see.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Lynne, you’ve had a busy day so far
> Bet you will sleep well tonight
> 
> How are all our homies doing today?
> Check in when you can
> 
> Passes given out to Schumi and Lynne as they beat me here already today









Monykalyn said:


> Waiting in airport - our flight delayed a bit as other flights having issues. Should just be 30 minutes or so, airport crowded. Rental car return line (the first one you see as you come to terminals- had huge backed up line. DH driving and was not happy we missed the line even though I tried to tell him there’s another one. Thankfully he saw what I was talking about and we zipped in quick. Why doesn’t he ever listen to me   ? That and TSA prechecmeant downtime for us, and glad we did the couple hours at Epcot today. Lots of marathoners trying to get home I guess., and the bigTSA line and horrendous rental car return line (if you don’t know to wait for the second one when there’s no good sign saying there’s another line up ahead) has made more than one family do an airport dash!
> 
> Quilt is gorgeous!
> Lynne cruise looks fun! Will be moving our 2021 Jan cruise to either 2022 or thanksgiving 2021, but more likely 2022. Hoping can fit I shorter cruise before then.
> Weather gorgeous past few days. Actually hot and humid today. DH joined me at Universal on Friday and we stayed until 6ish. Hargis’s dropped to 75 min posted wait and when we got here posted 60 minute wait so we got in line and 42 minutes later walking out after another thrilling ride! Really is a great coaster!
> While I’m not anxious to be back to cold and snow I am ready for my bed and to see the kids and puppy and chickens. Oldest has been babying the puppy- guess he didn’t like the storms Friday night - so now will have to unspoiled him.
> 
> so looking at August and maybe thanksgiving this year for return...will see.



Hagrids is really a cool ride we like it, great addition!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Keisha, a deal, 17 credits for 5 AP tests (which in our darn state costs $100.00 each, and she scored 3 5’s and 2 4’s. So $500 for a session, and no housing costs, deal!).  So as  the university counts those credits as a first session, so she’s done 32 credits at the end of this first fall session, hence, now a sophomore.

And yes, I will be sleeping like a log. Work tomorrow, so early day for me.

At little one’s school, as quite the drop off of those college kids.


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe gets an A+ for being first on my earlier request .....


----------



## Charade67

Mostly lazy Sunday today. We got to church this morning and dh discovered that he had left his wallet at home, so I got to play chauffeur for the part of the afternoon. I don't really like driving his car because I am just not used to it. Now we are watching the football playoff games.

I texted my brother in Georgia to make sure he is okay. He is fine and sent me a picture of him and his fiancée (still can't get used to saying that). Now I finally have a face to put with the name. 

Keisha - I actually fell asleep while watching Mr. Toad. I still plan to ride the ride once we get back to DL. Congrats to you granddaughter. 

Lynne - Welcome back. Looks like you had a wonderful time. B is going back as a sophomore too. No AP classes, but she earned 12 credit hours through dual enrollment. 

Schumi - I did the money conversion. Wow, I can see why you were surprised at the total. Good to know that it was a mistake. Sometime this spring we are going to get estimates on interior painting and having the carpet replaced with other flooring. 

It won't be long before we have to take B back to campus. Classes start tomorrow. DH is back at work tomorrow. Life returns to normal.


----------



## Lynne G

And to think, we were on a ship earlier today.
But as all good times come to an end, that RC Harmony will be same time, next year.

Abd yep, Charade, back to routine we go. With thoughts of a small trip, closer to home for Spring Break.

Have a wonderful night, all.

Had to leave room, as older one found his online friends were happy to chat and jointly play games.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a late night stop in!

Just enjoying the last of ta quiet cold weekend.  Watching Outlander with a beverage and cuddles under a blanket enjoying the quiet of the house.  It was a very lazy day today.  We did venture out into the cold to pick up groceries...honestly our cupboards and freezer were a little empty since we really haven't bought anything since before xmas.  So it was time to do a good stock up of everything again.  I also was able to have an awesome nap this afternoon, which I rarely do...but it felt so nice to cuddle under the covers and just doze for an hour 

Lynne...I hope your= make it home safe.  It looks like your cruise was amazing besides rocky seas.  The dd and I did a short cruise once on a smaller ship with Carnival.  The days were good...but the nights....oh boy...the one night it was VERY rocky.  We tried to go to the theatre to watch whatever musical they were performing.  But We could feel the ship rocking and our glasses were slowly walking off the table.  We went to our room, took some anti nausea medication and went to sleep.  That one night was pretty rocky.  I would not go on another small ship again.  I would love to try another cruise, and the dh is interested in doing one...so maybe one day we will actually do it!  Your pictures look amazing!!!  I hope your DD settles back into dorm life fast again like she did in the fall.  And hopefully you don't miss her too much

Schumi...that quote  lol. I'm glad that it wasn't your price   Sounds like some busy times ahead for you.  I love doing things like that.  Change is always great!!!!

Monyk...It sounds like it was a good time at Universal.  Even on the worst day...it would be a good day at universal 


Well...I should head to bed soon.  Morning always comes fast.  I'll leave the light on for anyone who can't sleep or Schumi...who will be getting up soon 
Keisha...wow...congrats to your gd.  That is awesome!!!!  And hopefully you have a good trip with your son!  

Charade...I'm glad your family is ok in Gerogia.  That is just scary.  I'm glad you had a lazy day.  Some days, we just need that to recharge!


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha......love the meme!!! No breakfast.......eeek!! I’d be passing out! Lovely pics of GD.......and congrats to her.......

You leave tonight? Have a fabulous trip, hope it’s a lot of fun.......


Monyk, sounds like you had a lovely trip and good weather too.......and glad you got to enjoy Hagrid’s!


Pumpkin.....glad of the light.....I’m up a little early this morning too! Yes, the thought of paying that much to decorate two rooms......lol.......he was so apologetic on the phone........I told him to make sure the other folks weren’t whooping with delight.......lol......I love an afternoon nap now and again....especially in winter......we started watching Outlander, but after about 5 or 6 episodes we got away from it and didn’t really get back into it....but it was good.




Monday again.....and we have more high gales predicted later today into tonight......doesn’t sound like fun.  

Will have a ginger tea now and breakfast later......not sure what we’re up to today.....something always turns up to do.

Have a good Monday........


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, the back to routine has started. Not that cool, but a nippy wind to the 42 degrees the car said. Dark as night, with a clear sky.

Hope your Morning was good Schumi, and something fun or interesting for today. Eek, with those gale winds to come again tonight.

Pumpkin, stay warm.  Yeah, I get motion sickness fast, but none of my other family members do.  So medicate I do, and lay low on a high middle deck, when rocking in rough  seas.  Thanks for the safe travel.  We had an uneventful return, and yep, little one will be back to routine soon too.  She really likes the university she is attending.

So, time for tea, and to determine what I need to delete, and what I need to save.  

Have that Marvelous Monday, homies.


----------



## schumigirl

Getting back to normal is never fun Lynne....but you have a short week....that's always good!! Enjoy that tea....




I had a dull but productive morning......cleaned the insides of the downstairs windows....well some of them! 

Then cleaned the normal oven....brought the shelves out and scrubbed them. You can buy those bags to put them in but I don't like them, I like to do it myself. The oven is never that bad the way you see some folks ovens.......I keep on top of it, but why do you on tv cook shows and show your filthy oven  

So, not exactly an exciting morning. 

Almost lunch time here......not quite sure what to have to be honest.


----------



## Lynne G

OOh, Schumi, I just realized you changed your picture avatar.  Sweet!


----------



## keishashadow

Carole today we head out, don’t ask if I’m packed, coffee first. Got up at 5 am to get boarding group for SwA and promptly feel back to sleep haha

So DiL and I both bought raffle tix for an AI at the meet yesterday. Somebody’s going to Antigua and it’s not me lol. Glad she won, we’ve been there on cruise in the past. Beautiful beaches, after that the activities consist of a goat farm 

one more pic of the real winner. Had to laugh, rarely do they do the trophy thing in that sport. Dusting them (and Knick knacks) is one of my least fav chores


----------



## Disxuni

Good morning, homies! It's happy Monday time unfortunately.  



Amazing photos of the quilt, @Pumpkin1172! Also, it looks like you had a lot of fun @Lynne G. In the time that I got distracted this weekend and didn't post you've reported on your trip and already home just in time for @schumigirl's bacon. @keishashadow sounds like while you're tired, you're also having a lot of fun!

I did a lot of antiquing this weekend with the fam in Titusville and added plus, is it gave us a reason to go to Dixie Crossroads. For those who visit FL and like to occasionally go to other places other than just Universal, or the typical Florida vacation spots, I suggest you hit it on the way, or if you're going to the Kennedy Space Center anyway. For all I know, some of you might have already experienced it.

The ultimate item I'm trying to find at this point (which seems impossible) is finding a Pirates of the Caribbean record of the attraction. There is more than that I look for, but that is_ the_ thing that I look for. While I collect variety of Disney vintage items, I collected records for awhile and realized I had enough of films and started to focus on attractions, as those seem to be more difficult to find and I've always been a fan of classic attractions. I try not to cave and get anything from the internet.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Carole today we head out, don’t ask if I’m packed, coffee first. Got up at 5 am to get boarding group for SwA and promptly feel back to sleep haha
> 
> So DiL and I both bought raffle tix for an AI at the meet yesterday. Somebody’s going to Antigua and it’s not me lol. Glad she won, we’ve been there on cruise in the past. Beautiful beaches, after that the activities consist of a goat farm
> 
> one more pic of the real winner. Had to laugh, rarely do they do the trophy thing in that sport. Dusting them (and Knick knacks) is one of my least fav chores
> 
> View attachment 464757



She is such a little star!!! Cute picture and well done again to her....

lol.....what a prize!!!! er, the beaches do sound nice.......not sure about the goat farm  Last thing I won in a raffle was a years supply of cat food!!!! Yes, very funny .....I donated them to a charity....they were glad of them!!! Antigua is a few notches above cat food!!!

And I`m guessing you`re not packed...........You`ll get there.....packing early is overrated anyway..….




Winds are building now......trees are billowing around us and the sea is as angry as I`ve ever seen it. Not pretty and wouldn`t like to be out in a ship today! I hate high winds. 

Lamps are all on around our home too as it`s gone fairly dark. 

Time for a cuppa.......


----------



## keishashadow

Case of Stella bought as a surprise & cake in the oven for the mr. next up a slow oven pit roast. All to assuage my guilty conscience for leaving my better half behind  

Carole happy BD to your boy!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Case of Stella bought as a surprise & cake in the oven for the mr. next up a slow oven pit roast. All to assuage my guilty conscience for leaving my better half behind
> 
> Carole happy BD to your boy!



Nice treat for your mister Keisha....that’ll go down well........

Thanks.....will pass it on tomorrow.......looking forward to our dinner out in the evening......we’re taking him and picking him up from work as the pub we’re going to is quite a drive away and seems silly for him to come all the way home, around 45 minutes, then drive back almost an hour. So they can change at the office and we’ll all go straight from there......should be nice.

Anyway......hope you’re ready to leave or already left for the hotel........

Have a great trip.......


----------



## schumigirl

Safe journey to Keisha and son today...….



Tuesday it is...….and can`t believe my baby boy is 26 today 

Took him to work this morning as we`re picking them up to go for dinner tonight...….I forget how much traffic there is that time of the morning. Our village is quiet as you go through it, but once you get through that and onto the main roads......peak time traffic isn`t fun! 

Then popped in quickly for some bits and bobs to the farm store and we were home for around 9.30! Feels early......

Lazy day till we face the busy traffic later today when we go back out....but......no cooking tonight!!! 

Happy Tuesday......


----------



## Lynne G

A big Happy Birthday to Kyle!  Yay, for dinner out to celebrate. 

Yeah, rush hour traffic.  Takes me 25 or so minutes to go 7 miles at night, most work days.

Well, yes indeed it is a Tuesday, and to celebrate Kyle's birthday, why not pick up a taco or two, at Taco Bell today?  Taco Tuesday is here.  Yes, the day Mac usually does her Taco Bell run, even if not having those chicken tacos she so enjoys.



Woot!  Woot!

 ha, ha, Harry humour!

Well, whatever you decide to eat today, hope it was what you wanted and enjoyed it. 

Happy travels to Keisha and her boy today.  Hope you both have an awesome time, safe travels.

Ooh, they weather lady said fog may be seen this morning. Yeah, only on my car windows. At least it was 39 out, but felt cool. And they are predicting snow this weekend. Yep, the time if year, 67 out last weekend, 20’s this coming weekend. The arctic air is coming by weeks’s end, then predicting it will hang around for some time. Ah, winter. When you complain about the cold, and dream when it is hot, when then you can say, wow, it’s hot out.

Tea for me, and since the office is feeling a bit cool, tea day.  And yes, sweater is already on.

Later homies!  Good Morning, and I hope this finds you happy today.


----------



## Disxuni

Yes, happy birthday to the birthday boy and wishes of safe travel! That goes to anyone else as well who have to travel whether for business, or pleasure too, as I know a lot of you have more difficulties due to the cold weather. I'm starting to wonder what this next Florida summer is going to bring as it's been a relatively warm winter.

Also, it's Taco Tuesday, homies! Which also means that officially in a week I'll be starting college again. Going to be taking Network Plus. Cue the music.


----------



## macraven

Happy morning to all!

 Happy birthday Kyle
I made sure it was chocolate 

Lynne
Too bad it’s a work day for you 
But good it will be a short one for you this week
Yaaaaa

Disxuni
One more week and it’s school time again for you
Hope it’s a good semester for you

Schumi
It’s a awesome day for you
Kyle arrived!
You and Tom were thrilled for that precious baby


I have not gone back to catch up so sorry if I missed you here
I have rushed through the thread at times and never mean to miss mentioning the homies


----------



## Lynne G

Nice, Dix, back to school soon too.  Yep, while little one started yesterday, older one does not start until next Wednesday.  See, we have a Monday holiday, so to not short the Monday classes at the start of the back to school week, they are starting on Wednesday.  

Ack, time for lunch.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Morning stop in!!!

Mac...I hope you have a great day and get to enjoy your tacos today!

Schumi...happy Birthday to both you and Kyle...I always think it's an important day to remember that's when you first became a Momma   It sure would be nice if they came with instruction manuals at times lol.  I hope you have a great dinner out with him!

Disxuni....that' awesome!!!!  Any extra education is a wonderful addition and if you can put it to use...even BETTER!!!!

Well...we are in the deep freeze.  Hopefully it should only last the week.  Yesterday morning it was -45C  or -49F .  It was frightfully cold.  The one ds had to go to school yesterday to write one part of his government exams ( as he's upgrading  to get into a better college ) and the other one stayed home.  Today they are both staying home and not moving.  I went to work yesterday and today.  Froze all day yesterday, as my space heater in my office quit working .  I was so cold...I whipped up supper quick and then proceeded to have a 2 hr long bath to warm myself up.  Sigh...once I get cold...it take forever for me to warm up.  I'm soooo not built for the cold.  Today was not much better  But I did walk into my office this morning, and there was a new space heater already waiting for me to plug in and turn on.  It was sitting on my desk with a bow on it.  So I'm much happier today with some warmth under my desk.  I don't feel the drafts anymore when the door is opened by customers.  

Other than that...I sat on my butt, covered my one of my heavy quilts with the remote in my hand and the kindle in the other.  i was not risking getting chilled again.  I'm hoping that after tomorrow it should start to warm up.  I'm crossing my fingers that the cold moves and doesn't do a polar vortex and just sit here - which happens.  

Not sure what I will do to keep busy today at work, but hoping to maybe hit the project room tonight and finish up another quilt I had started for myself...time to get that one finished.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## bobbie68

macraven said:


> You disappeared again!
> 
> It is time to come back “ home” again!
> I go nuts when I don’t know where my homies are...
> 
> Let us know how you and the family are doing




Hello!! Thanks for thinking about me it feels really nice, I am sorry I disappeared again. I was having problems for a couple of weeks with pop ads that wouldn't let me stay on the site. Then before Christmas my sister n law was diagnosed with breast cancer. I am probably the closest to her out of Brian's family. She also shares the BRCA 2 gene like me and it kind of hit home. I have been in a funk for awhile. I know I can't stay there to much to be thankful for and happy about... Update on my sister n law she had her double mastectomy last week, she should know  this week if she will need chemo. They did catch it early so it should be stage 1. I have also had some hard decisions on some medical stuff and will opt to have some preventative surgery the begining of March. A lot going on.

I would like to wish a belated Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to the SANS familyI hope everyone had great memories with family and friends. Ours was as good as it could be. I did have my usual get together Christmas Eve and went to my brother's Christmas day. The teens were happy with everything so that was good.

Liv just started her second semester this week. I think getting straight A's last term boosted her confidence. On line school has been good for her health. She is feeling better on her schedule. Her best friend who moved last month is here for the week visiting. I am taking the 4 teens to Kalahari Resort in Penn tomorrow overnight. It is a real nice indoor water park. Charlie is doing good. I have to push him to do his school work but he is getting by. The teens are still at Target. We just celebrated Charlie turning 18 this weekend. 

We are plugging along on the house. We hope to have everything done and put on the market  by sometime in March. Just looking at different things for moving. It is exciting and a lot of pressure at the same time. I appreciate anyone who can offer any help or advice who lives in Florida. I take all information

I look forward to hearing how everyone is doing and socializing again. I really do miss the thread and have thought about everyone often.

I am off to do things before we leave I will come back!! 

Thanks everyone


----------



## macraven

Pinky promise you’ll be back....
Im sure you will

Awful news of your sil
Sending hugs


Great news about your daughter in college!

Hope your “son” gets more serious about school
It’s his senior year and many that age take their time getting school work done 

Sounds like  you have a good plan for the moving
Hope your house sells at the price you want and you find another lovely home in Florida 

I’m glad you came back home here!
You have been missed


----------



## Charade67

Quick 

Happy birthday to Kyle. 

Taco cat looks like he’s ready to murder someone.

Disxuni - Good luck for the upcoming semester.

Pumpkin - Warm weather wishes for you.

Bobbie - Welcome back. So sorry to hear about your SIL. My mom is a breast cancer survivor. They caught it early and she did not have to have chemo.

Only day 2 of the semester and I’ve already had to send stuff to school for B. She left her glasses and new winter gloves at home.

 To anyone I have missed.


----------



## bobbie68

Hello, I will always find my way back you keep the light on for us  .... I was only able to go back to around Christmas so if I miss something I am sorry. I did want to just catch up a bit and say "hi"  to everyone.

Schumi Happy Birthday to Kyle and I hope it was a great dinner and family time.

Pumpkin Congrats on your grandbaby, how exciting to help set up the nursery. It will be here before you know it.

Monykalyn I love the pic of the new pup, so glad you adopted and gave a furry friend a forever home. Congrats on the college acceptance, I know how it feels to be so proud. I am glad that you had a nice trip.

Sue Keishsha and Robo enjoy your warm weather vacation. I will be thinking of you in our 30 something temps!! Have a great time!

Disxuni Glad that you got Kona and did the fireworks. We went there years back and enjoyed it very much. Good luck with the start of the new semester.

Lynne Great pics of the zoo and your trip. Glad you had a nice time despite some weather interruptions. I hope to go on a cruise some time when we live in Florida. I hope your daughter has great semester too.

Charade Thank you for the wishes. I am so glad to hear your mom is a survivor mine was not so lucky. She caught it too late. I am under strict preventative measures so if anything it would be caught early.  I hope B does great in college this semester. I hope you have adjusted okay to her being on campus. I don't think I will ever know what it is like. Mine won't leave home for a very long time!!

Mac Thanks again!!  I hope your  taco bell run was good today. I went also, I love their nachos with chicken and beans. I am not sure my body likes it so much!! I hope your kitties and you are doing good. We did have a weird weather day on Sunday, it got up to 67 that never happens. It gave me a taste of Florida winter and I can't wait. I hope your weather stays good for you and  the kittties.

Buckeev glad you had a good trip!

 to anyone I have missed.


----------



## Disxuni

@bobbie68 I think mac was having the same issue with pop up ads. I had the same issue for awhile, but not nearly as intense. Your SIL is in my thoughts. However, it's good that it was caught early and already starting the process. You seem to have a lot on your mind and I hope things get easier, but glad you had a good holiday and seem to have a lot to do in the future.

I want to thank everyone for the words of encouragement and I want to give positive vibes and luck to those who have kids, or other relatives going back to school as well.

A bit intimidated as I kind of got the job I have due to an internship and stopped taking classes so it's been a few semesters, so trying to get back on and only have a few more to go. Most students would be done by this semester. However, I'm doing it one at a time to ensure I can focus and pass. I never been the best student (all my life) and the ADHD probably doesn't help. It's slow, but since I first initially come back for when I changed my major, I have gotten good grades, which is better than what I had when I first started college. Never thought in a billion years growing up I'd be going to college for Comp Science.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks for all the boy’s birthday wishes.......Yep, mac.....there was chocolate......lots of chocolate cake!

Went to a pub with the nicest restaurant......very traditional English style pub......food is so good! We all had steaks which were delicious.....Kyle had luxury chocolate cake with white choc ice cream, which he doesn’t usually like, but this one.......lush!! Tom and I both had sticky toffee pudding.....toffee sauce and we asked for the white choc ice cream too. Nice bottle of red wine and Kyle drove our car home......lovely evening.

Came home to cards, presents and more birthday choc cake with candles for Kyle .....although everyone else couldn‘t eat a thing!!! That cake will last 3 days....... Bakery store bought.

Think it’ll be an early night for us......



bobbie....nice to see you.....sorry to hear about your SiL......


----------



## Lynne G

Bobbie, so good to hear from you!  And so sorry to hear of SIL. Sending lots of good thoughts and mummy dust to her.  Hugs her, and to the whole family.


----------



## schumigirl

Wednesday........Happy Hump Day......

Think the sun has to shine this morning, so we feel like a walk along the beach......as long as the wind stays as calm as it is now......otherwise a quiet day. 

No bacon this morning, scrambled egg white with ham I think.......and a big mug of tea!

Have a good day.......


----------



## Lynne G

- ack Schumi. LOL.  And egg whites.  Well, you'd have little one coming to breakfast for the egg whites and she may eat the ham.  Last night, we had ham, eggs, home fries and cheese.  Yep, one pot meal for me last night.  

Was not feeling well yesterday.  Thankfully, drugs helped the headache that was making me nauseous, but now have a nose that seems to have an unlimited amount of ick.  Some bug that decided to park in my sinuses.  At least the headache is gone today.  Went to bed early last night.  You can bet, lots of tea today.

And a wet commute.  Rain on the way home last night, so dark overnight, and dark drive.  So much cloud cover, not even seeing the moon this morning.  But happy, high is 55 today.  But then, oh hello high weather system that will chase the clouds away, we too will see some sun this afternoon, but then, with the low coming from the South bringing the rain, is gone, the high weather system will push the arctic air into our region.  Yeah, no where near the high today, at least until next week, starting later this evening.  Well, at least I'll be rocking my sunglasses with a hat, gloves and winter jacket.  

With that, oh yes it is that day, the camel says "Yay!  Hump Day is here".  Ah, a Wednesday, the day when many of he homies are so glad the week is half over, and get over this hump of a day, and yay!  Friday comes closer by a day.  


  ha ha!

With that, tea is needed, and a tissue or two.  Hope Keisha and her boy, are enjoying the parks.  And hope all the homies have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Disxuni

No bacon? [dun dun dunnn]

@Lynne G hope you continue to feel better and sorry about the soggy weather.

Nothing much, but work as usual. Going to hang with a friend after work today. It's finally going to be cool again starting Monday. While I usually ignore holidays at the parks I'm going to take advantage of the day off and cool weather, especially since I start class the next day. However, that depends on if my dad makes family plans. He's very spontaneous.

Happy humpity, hump, hump day, homies!


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> No bacon this morning, scrambled egg white with ham I think.......and a big mug of tea!
> 
> Have a good day.......



I’m speechless.........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I’m speechless.........



lol......so was Tom!!!

Told him I’m keeping it for the weekends...... 



Didn‘t get out for a walk today, it was freezing and still windy.....but it‘s a damp cold, and horrible. So, stayed in. 

Just got a txt reminder this afternoon I have the dentist tomorrow for a check up.....I did forget!  Hopefully just a quick exam and see him in another 6 months......

Home made meatballs for dinner tonight......made the sauce this morning so just the meatballs to cook and boil up some pasta......definitely not home made!!! Tried to make pasta once......too much work for no real noticeable difference to store bought fresh pasta.....

And then they are going to tuck into the rest of the chocolate cake......it does look lovely!


----------



## Charade67

This is me today.


One of our newer therapists has been trying for months to get contracted with Aetna. She finally got the contract today. She spent nearly all day filling out the information that requested. (No idea why it took her so long) She finally finished and went to sumbit it, but accidentally deleted it instead. Aetna says it could be  another 15 days before they can send her to contract again. Ugh!

Bobbie - Having B live on campus hasn't been bad. I think it woould be much more difficult if she had gone away somewhere, but she's only about 20 minutes away and her dad is on campus Monday-Friday. 

Lynne - Hope you feel better soon. We have a possibility of a winter mix on Saturday. 

Disxuni - Enjoy your day at the park.

Schumi - Hope you have a good dental visit.


----------



## Disxuni

Charade67 said:


> This is me today.
> View attachment 465286







(I apologize ahead of time for Fred lovers for this use of gif)

Been a rough day for me. I hope it gets better for you. Sorry about what one of your therapists had to go through as well. I can't imagine doing all that work for nothing, then on top of it having to wait for another.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

doing a quick freezing stop in

We are still in the deep freeze.  It just doesn't want to let you.  Today was sunshiny day and when you stepped outside and took a breath in, it would burn your lungs and you start to cough.  Sooooo cold.  My fingers and toes can't warm up.  I'm on day 5 of doing nothing at home except sitting with a blanket on me.  Tomorrow is supposed to be the worst.  And then it is supposed to slowly warm up again. 

In other news...the daughter called this afternoon.  She is currently in the hospital and they are inducing labor 
I texted the son inlaw to see how she was doing....and hopefully by morning we have a new granddaughter. 

We booked flights tonight to fly out Friday morning.  We don't want to spend 2 days driving and missing out on spending time with them.

She is not due for another 3 weeks, but her liver is not working properly, so as a precaution they are inducing.  So it's good we are going down as there are a few things she had to do yet.  Today was her last day of work.  She couldn't even finish the whole day lol. 

I'm sure I won't sleep much tonight but I'll leave the light on for anyone who cant sleep or those early risers who need the light on for those early mornings.

I attached our current temperature.  Ugh...my car is NOT going to like me when I start her tomorrow morning.


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin

You are thisclose to being a g’ma!

Safe travels to see your daughter and family in a few days
Hope all goes smooth in her delivery and baby will be healthy

You win the title for the coldest temps
I’m no longer in competition for that

Light will be left on here tonight so no one stubs a toe


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> doing a quick freezing stop in
> 
> We are still in the deep freeze.  It just doesn't want to let you.  Today was sunshiny day and when you stepped outside and took a breath in, it would burn your lungs and you start to cough.  Sooooo cold.  My fingers and toes can't warm up.  I'm on day 5 of doing nothing at home except sitting with a blanket on me.  Tomorrow is supposed to be the worst.  And then it is supposed to slowly warm up again.
> 
> In other news...the daughter called this afternoon.  She is currently in the hospital and they are inducing labor
> I texted the son inlaw to see how she was doing....and hopefully by morning we have a new granddaughter.
> 
> We booked flights tonight to fly out Friday morning.  We don't want to spend 2 days driving and missing out on spending time with them.
> 
> She is not due for another 3 weeks, but her liver is not working properly, so as a precaution they are inducing.  So it's good we are going down as there are a few things she had to do yet.  Today was her last day of work.  She couldn't even finish the whole day lol.
> 
> I'm sure I won't sleep much tonight but I'll leave the light on for anyone who cant sleep or those early risers who need the light on for those early mornings.
> 
> I attached our current temperature.  Ugh...my car is NOT going to like me when I start her tomorrow morning.  View attachment 465422



Boy I’m cooling down just reading that temp!!!

Best wishes to your daughter........I hope everything goes well for them all and soon you’ll be hugging that new little grand baby.....



Well, not as cold here for us, but cold for where we are.......it’s the wind more than anything.

Heading our to the dentist soon......then some grocery shopping.

Will have a long winter coat on today. My Russian Front coat as Tom calls it.

No idea about food today.......will be a winter warmer for sure.....chicken casserole and dumplings maybe.....not much effort and delicious!

Have a great Thursday.......


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Hopefully I am posting that Pumpkin is a new Grandma, and the little one, and mom, are doing well.  Congratulations!  Safe travels to see the new family member, and brrr, that is cold.

Well, I am in the blowing almost a hoolie with Schumi, today.  50 mph winds to be blowing this afternoon.  Wind chills in the 30's.  Yeah, I'm going try to stay inside.  

Yesterday, went home, told older one, I was not feeling good, going to lay down for awhile.  My DH woke me up, when he came to bed, around 10:30.   Growling what I am doing in bed.  Um, was sleeping, apparently.  Cleaned up, and went back to bed.  Feeling a bit better, but still congested.  Will be so happy to sleep in tomorrow.  Yay, for taking this Friday off, as planned last week.  And another yay!  The winter is still here, yes, but the days are getting longer.  Yep, not quite as dark on the way home. 

Yep, Charade, a winter mix for us too on Saturday, starting in the afternoon.  Saying snow, then sleet, then rain.  The fact that we will stay above freezing, the whole time, makes me feel better about any travel I have to do.  And yeah, I am hoping the rain is the bulk of the precipitation. The weather people have said, anything from 2 to 6 inches of snow predicted.  Guess on Friday night or Saturday morning, that amount will be more finite. 

Hope your dental visit went well, Schumi.  Yep, I have a long, puffy almost, winter jacket.  That will be worn on Monday, when the high is predicted to be 25.  On work days, meals that do not take much effort, but are delicious, is what I try for.  It's the week-ends, I tend to bake and cook more. 

So, with Charade and I sneezing away, those in the quite cold, like Pumpkin, and those enjoying some heat (like some of our Southern homies might be):
 Well?  Drink up, everyone.  It's good for you.


Hope Keisha and boy are having another fun day.

TinyD, and MonyK, hope the new pups are bring the family so much joyful puppy fun.

With that, I am indeed ready for another cup of tea, so yes indeed, I have my drink. 

Later homies,
and 
 



 Good Morning homies!


----------



## macraven

Lynne, hope you are doing better today
while you are at work
Whatever bug you had hope is out of your system now 

I can’t complain about my weather
My daffodils are 10 inches high now 
Warm weather makes them think it’s spring
If we get the usual February weather, plants will be ticked 

Good morning to all!


----------



## keishashadow

Us at 6:15 am waiting to get into mgm

son had medical emergency 20 min into our first day at AK. Wound up hospitalized, but stabilized and released yesterday afternoon. Phew
Boarding group 17 for ROTR ride which never came up yet/technical issues. Retreated & enjoying shoneys breakfast buffet as I type 
Will head back to AoA for a bit then head back over on gondola this time.


----------



## macraven

Great to hear from you 

Homies have wondered how you were doing at the motherland

oh no about your son
Sending mummy dust he is much better now!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family







keishashadow said:


> Hadn’t realized that! Maybe the ‘lil nugget needed to try and convince the mr for a long weekend lol



Haha....any celebration at Universal is cause for a visit for sure.




Monykalyn said:


> oh and middle got accepted to University of Minnesota his week! She really wanted this school so excited for her. Hope scholarship money follows!



Congratulations on your daughter getting into her preferred University.




schumigirl said:


> Going to try a new recipe I was given for Apple crumble loaf cake and an old favourite lemon drizzle cake, along with some chocolate chip cookies. And change of dinner plans tonight...….now making smoked maple bbq chicken tonight with rice for us and Kyle is having a pizza I think....
> 
> Roasting off a couple of peppers again to be skinned and then chopped through some cold pasta with diced chicken breast and avocado with a honey mustard dressing......one of my favourite lunches.....the roasted peppers ad so much extra flavour!!



Sounds delicious.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally finished up the sisters quilt. I just have to complete hand sewing on the label. I personalize each quilt I give with a special poem, number of the quilt and the quilt pattern. This is quilt # 10 I have made some someone. Considering I only started quilting 3 yrs ago...and have a second job... that's pretty good. I will be happy to part with this one. It was supposed to be easy...but everything just didn't go right with it



That is a beautiful quilt. I don’t know how you do it with your jobs. It is truely a labor of love.




schumigirl said:


> Oh if they ever brought back the RHPS at HHN that would be amazing!!!!! I do miss that show a lot too...….seeing everyone, well almost everyone, up doing the dance and having fun was so fabulous!!!!!



Maybe the powers that be at Universal will read this and add it back to HHN again.




Lynne G said:


> But had a fabulous time. Some shots from our trip:



Nice pictures of your trip Lynne.




Lynne G said:


> I am not a good sailor. Hence, stayed on the top decks most of yesterday.



Me and big ships out in the open Ocean not good. Hubby and I tried a cruise many years ago and it was a one and done.




keishashadow said:


> Interesting re the bill lol she’s the peanut in the front holding team sign



Congratulations to your granddaughter Keisha she is so cute.




schumigirl said:


> Tuesday it is...….and can`t believe my baby boy is 26 today


Happy belated birthday to Kyle Schumi










bobbie68 said:


> Update on my sister n law she had her double mastectomy last week, she should know this week if she will need chemo. They did catch it early so it should be stage 1. I have also had some hard decisions on some medical stuff and will opt to have some preventative surgery the begining of March. A lot going on.



I’am so sorry to hear about your SIL....hopefully she will not have to have chemo....she is lucky to have you to be there for her.

I hope all goes well with your surgery in March. Sending prayers and good thoughts your way for you and your SIL.




bobbie68 said:


> I would like to wish a belated Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to the SANS familyI hope everyone had great memories with family and friends. Ours was as good as it could be. I did have my usual get together Christmas Eve and went to my brother's Christmas day. The teens were happy with everything so that was good.



Happy belated Christmas and Happy New Years to you and your family. Glad to hear the teens were happy with their gifts.




Disxuni said:


> I never been the best student (all my life) and the ADHD probably doesn't help. It's slow, but since I first initially come back for when I changed my major, I have gotten good grades, which is better than what I had when I first started college. Never thought in a billion years growing up I'd be going to college for Comp Science.



Hang in there Disxumi......it’s fantastic that you found what you want to do for your degree....your Sans family are here to cheer you on.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> In other news...the daughter called this afternoon. She is currently in the hospital and they are inducing labor
> I texted the son inlaw to see how she was doing....and hopefully by morning we have a new granddaughter.



Sending prayers and good thoughts that all goes well with your daughter during  her induction and you all are holding that sweet grand baby soon.



Sue hope you are enjoying some beach walking. The wind has settled down for a number of days now. Supposed to be 80 today.

Keisha enjoy your time on vacation with your son. It will be warm and sunny  today.


I have been enjoying the sunshine. Trying to do a little more exercise.



LOL.....thought this would be a good impetus 

Going to try my hand at some middle eastern food tonight chicken shawarma, couscous, hummus and pita.

Had my eye on a food processor during Christmas and I finally brought one the  other day. So will see how it helps with homemade hummus.

Have a great Thursday everyone.



Thinking of HHN


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> son had medical emergency 20 min into our first day at AK. Wound up hospitalized, but stabilized and released yesterday afternoon. Phew
> Boarding group 17 for ROTR ride which never came up yet/technical issues. Retreated & enjoying shoneys breakfast buffet as I type
> Will head back to AoA for a bit then head back over on gondola this time.



Wow.....what a crowd of folks.  Is everyone there for the new Star Wars ride.

Sorry to hear your son had Medical emergency.  Glad to hear he is doing better. Sending  prayers his way that all goes well the rest of your trip.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, so glad to hear you are doing well.

Dix, hope the day is better for you, today.

Keisha, oh no, glad to hear son is okay, and at the parks. Eek, the crowds I see.  Hope you get to ride the new Star Wars ride, after all.

Tea is here, thinking I will be drinking lots of it.

 We had a huge hawk enjoy the sun on the window sill of one my colleague's window.  Neat to see it so close, and glad on other side of glass.


----------



## Disxuni

@keishashadow glad to hear your son is doing better after that situation. Hope he continues to get better. I bet you're beyond relieved.

Thanks for the cheers @Robo56 and everyone else as well again.  

I hope all the homies have an amazing day! Almost to the weekend!


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha!! What a way to start the trip!! Glad he`s doing much better now and hopefully you get to ride......that is a crowd!!! Continued good wishes to him and enjoy the rest of your trip.....

Hey Robo…...Thanks for the boys birthday wishes!!! Yes, we`re the same with cruises.....not for me. Although Tom would like to do one....unfortunately its the one that goes on for months round the world.......I said no. No discussion, no persuasion.....just no. The very thought of the oceans terrify me. That water is deep!!!! 

We`ve sailed a few times over to Europe, France and Holland/Norway....but those are fairly short (not short enough) and are really just  away to get there.....I prefer to fly. 

Good luck with the dish.....I don't like hummus, but I make a mean couscous and Moroccan chicken......hope it`s a success!!! 



It is wild and woolly here again......gale force winds and some rain. Not nice and don't plan to go out tonight. The local pub is having a quiz night and we said we`d go.….but I don't think many will wander out now. 

Did make a chicken and apricot casserole....new potatoes and some kind of veg. 

Then I think a night in front of the tv...…..


----------



## Charade67

Quick late night stop in. 

Keisha - Hope your some is feeling much better this evening. Why so early at the studios? I don't think I have ever been to a park that early in the morning. 

Schumi - I'm with you on the cruises. I didn't mind the day cruises that we took in Alaska, but I have no desire to be out in the ocean. 

Tonight dh and I were talking about replacing the ceiling fan in the living room.It is starting to get really noisy. I got a little chilly, so I turned it off for awhile. When I turned it back on it was quiet.  Still getting replaced though.


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha....hope DS is doing better today again......and hope those crowds haven’t been as bad! And hope he enjoyed the SW stuff. 

Hoping Pumpkin has had some good news about her new grand baby.......sending many good wishes to them all.......

Charade.....yes, cruises kind of scare me a little......although Janet always makes cruises sound so much fun.......Tom would like to do the big cruise I mentioned yesterday, but would love to do the 3/4 day one in the Caribbean too.......not sure.




Went to bed so early last night, I fell asleep on the settee around 9.45 with book in hand......Tom woke me and I went to bed. Slept soundly. January is drawing long.........

Ready for some sunshine. Winds have died down again, supposed to have a little rain this morning, then dry later.

Made double casserole yesterday, so will have the same dish tonight again, went down well. But, we all want mashed potato with it tonight.  No idea about lunch.....it’ll be whatever we see....and breakfast.........dull rice krispies.......

Have a great Friday........


----------



## Lynne G

Took a pill last night that said it was for nighttime help.  Ack, I took the daytime one and it helped with my symptoms, but all the nighttime one did was keep me awake, with what felt like my heart racing.  Oops.  Did get some sleep, and the congestion is not as bad when I woke up.  Really hoping it’s finally breaking up, and I’m getting over this head cold, very soon.  I hope.  

And yeah, even with no reason to be up this early, I am.  Even on many of my not going to work days, I am up early.  Thankfully, I generally do not feeling like doing much on those kind early mornings.  Though a half hour ago, put the linens in the washer.  When I hear the dryer beep, after I run the washed linens in it, I will take my shower.  Hey, a freshly washed, and nicely smelling towel, to dry me off.

   Yay!  Friday it is.


----------



## Disxuni

Good morning, homies, it's Friday! Which means it's three day weekend time soon.



Hope you continue to get better @Lynne G!

I hope everyone has an amazing Friday and weekend!

@Charade67 and @schumigirl I understand the fear of cruises since my mom has a fear of them as well. She likes being control of being able to come and go as she pleases and can't stand the idea of not having control of what can happen if she was on a ship. When reports about something horrible happening on a ship she goes, "See!" Also, just in general traveling to another region is something she doesn't want.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Took a pill last night that said it was for nighttime help.  Ack, I took the daytime one and it helped with my symptoms, but all the nighttime one did was keep me awake, with what felt like my heart racing.  Oops.  Did get some sleep, and the congestion is not as bad when I woke up.  Really hoping it’s finally breaking up, and I’m getting over this head cold, very soon.  I hope.



Hope it clears soon Lynne..….colds can just last forever! I spoke to a friend a few days ago.....hadn't really noticed she wasn't around (oops) seems she`s had a terrible cold since Christmas and just can`t shift it....it clears then comes back......husband had her at docs yesterday, she has a chest infection and something else.......hopefully she`ll improve now. 

It`s a horrible feeling the heart racing like that......fingers crossed you do much better and by Tuesday you`re ready to go back to work feeling a lot healthier! 



Had my friend with her grand daughter here for an hour earlier.....she`s another with a cold. Spent my time showing Elise pictures of the plane and telling her how much fun flying is......she has been on a plane before, but only short flights, she`s only 4/5 so a little scared of a long haul flight.....but I think between my flight talk and her grandma we seem to have her convinced flying is fabulous and safe.....she`s headed to California for a wedding in a few weeks. 

I love flying.......so can talk for hours on it!!!! I`d travel almost anywhere on a plane!! 

Gone colder here today......and found a huge box of chocolates tucked away in a kitchen cabinet someone brought over Christmas.......another oops moment......did my best not to open them, but they are our favourite box, even though I`m not a big chocolate fan....love a box of them.....so big mug of tea after lunch and we enjoyed a couple....will try to make them last longer than the weekend!!!! 

Time for mid afternoon cuppa........


----------



## HatboxHaint

HI FOLKS!

what's currently best deal on a multi-day photo package?


----------



## macraven

Deals change at times
I would have to look at that site to get current info 
I’ll look at it in a little bit if no one here answers your question


----------



## Disxuni

HatboxHaint said:


> HI FOLKS!
> 
> what's currently best deal on a multi-day photo package?



https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/my-universal-photo - According to the package below is $89.99.

*3-Day Photo Package*
_Save $10 off the in-park price when you buy online and in advance._

Up to three consecutive days of photos in the parks
Unlimited digital downloads of your theme park photos including character meet and greets and pictures at many of our most popular rides and attractions. Available at participating locations in Universal Studios Florida, Universal’s Islands of Adventure and Universal’s Volcano Bay
My Universal Photos themed lanyard and card
Discounts on My Universal Photos photo gift products both in-park and online
One free 5x7 print in a folder
One free 4x6 print valid in-park or online
$5.00 5x7 or $10.00 8x10 prints at participating My Universal Photos locations
$2.00 4x6 prints at participating My Universal Photos locations
View and share your photos throughout the day with the Amazing Pictures Mobile App*


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I'm taking a short break from house cleaning. I need to get to the grocery store later today. 



Right now I don't even have enough ingredients to make food. 


I guess I am the travel wimp. I won't cruise and I really don't like flying.  Unfortunately, sometime flying is the only way to go. We really couldn't drive from Virginia to California or Alaska. I'd happily take a train if it didn't take so long. 

Lynne - Hope you can shake this cold soon. Take it easy today. 

Was hoping to hear some news from Pumpkin.


The vacuum is calling my name. Guess I should get back to cleaning.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all yesterday went great, I clocked in nearly 8 miles on me tired feet. Today didn’t hit MK till after 2 pm. Hate relying on bus but scooter won’t fit in car, glad it’s an option 

DSdid savis to make sword and stopped at oga  finished up at cape may

sitting now at the plaza  he’s on 2nd bottomless milkshake lol


Charade67 said:


> Keisha - Hope your some is feeling much better this evening. Why so early at the studios? I don't think I have ever been to a park that early in the morning.


Star Wars ROTR hoops ugh


schumigirl said:


> Keisha....hope DS is doing better today again......and hope those crowds haven’t been as bad! And hope he enjoyed the SW stuff.


Oh yeah!  How is Kyle feeling today?


schumigirl said:


> although Janet always makes cruises sound so much fun.......Tom would like to do the big cruise I mentioned yesterday, but would love to do the 3/4 day one in the Caribbean too.......not sure.





Charade67 said:


> . I won't cruise and I really don't like flying.


Perfect start. Big enough ship, middle of ship @ lower level won’t feel much movement at all


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Perfect start. Big enough ship, middle of ship @ lower level won’t feel much movement at all


I’m not sure if the movement of the ship would bother me or not. I’ve never been on an ocean cruise. Just cruising Prince William Sound and the Kenai Fjords in Alaska. These are the largest ships I’ve been on. 




I enjoyed these day cruises, but the thought of being out in the open ocean scares me. 
(I typed “open” and it somehow got autocorrected to “Oprah”.


----------



## Disxuni

*thinks about how the thought of being out in the open Oprah scares @Charade67*


----------



## Lynne G

Haha, gotta love that autocorrect, Charade.

When it is cold out, and thankful the cold feeling wind has died down, yep steak on the grill for dinner. Did some grocery shopping too, so fresh corn, and some mac and cheese, will be an easy meal for me.

Resting now, and took an easy today. Think that is what my body needed.

Hope all have a peaceful Friday night.

Then here comes the snow tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl

Glad today was a better day for you and DS Janet.......good luck with the buses! Kyle‘s fine thanks.......nah, still no cruising for me.......regardless where you are on a ship.....if it sinks.....you’re sunk......

Lynne a day doing nothing, or a couple of days doing nothing does you the world of good! Rest is priceless........



Got one of those emails tonight telling me I have an inheritance waiting for me in some African Nation I couldn’t even pinpoint on the map.......all I have to do is send them my bank details and my PIN number too......I’ll receive the money in a day or so......and I’m very lucky as they’ve been searching for me for a while as it’s important I receive what is mine and they won’t be happy till I’ve received it...........

Does anyone still fall for these scams anymore! 

Not long till bedtime..........


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> Glad today was a better day for you and DS Janet.......good luck with the buses! Kyle‘s fine thanks.......nah, still no cruising for me.......regardless where you are on a ship.....if it sinks.....you’re sunk......
> 
> Lynne a day doing nothing, or a couple of days doing nothing does you the world of good! Rest is priceless........
> 
> 
> 
> Got one of those emails tonight telling me I have an inheritance waiting for me in some African Nation I couldn’t even pinpoint on the map.......all I have to do is send them my bank details and my PIN number too......I’ll receive the money in a day or so......and I’m very lucky as they’ve been searching for me for a while as it’s important I receive what is mine and they won’t be happy till I’ve received it...........
> 
> Does anyone still fall for these scams anymore!
> 
> Not long till bedtime..........



It’s been a while back but I answered a call of them saying I had 8 million.........

I said are you kidding me?!?!?!!?!??!!!


No we’re not kidding you.......


I said don’t waste my time till it’s 80 million, I can’t believe you even wasted my time, 8 million.........chump change hahaha.....


Click


----------



## C&Jx2

Ready for my next trip! The left was a “Get what You Get“ mystery tat. I got that a couple of years ago, then today I finally got a coordinating piece. Love it!


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> It’s been a while back but I answered a call of them saying I had 8 million.........
> 
> I said are you kidding me?!?!?!!?!??!!!
> 
> 
> No we’re not kidding you.......
> 
> 
> I said don’t waste my time till it’s 80 million, I can’t believe you even wasted my time, 8 million.........chump change hahaha.....
> 
> 
> Click



lol......this was a mere $50,000,000........

We haven’t had a dodgy call for a long time.....last one was the “internet” calling to tell us our computer had a virus only he could fix for a charge we could pay on our card......we’d get a refund if we gave him our bank details.......lol.......I’m very naughty and kept him on the line for ages.....and eventually asked him what part of my tv did I turn off and on......I think he may have used an expletive on me.......lol......

I love keeping these guys on the line for ages........same with the ones who call about the accident you had recently and they’ll get you money.....they don’t like it when you do that apparently.......


----------



## Charade67

I think I will pass on sailing the Oprah ocean. 

We get spam faxes (yes, we still have a fax machine) at work almost every week.  The funny thing is that they are all for the same therapist.  He's our only male therapist and only sees clients in the evening when I am gone.  Most of them state that someone has died and left no heirs, and since the therapist shares a name with the deceased he can claim it and split it with the person who is notifying him, blah, blah, blah....
Those faxes go straight to the trash can.

I still haven't made it to the grocery store, so tonight we went out for Chinese food. Dh has gone to a martial arts class, so I think I will see if there is anything on Disney + that I want to watch.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Charade67 said:


> I think I will pass on sailing the Oprah ocean.
> 
> We get spam faxes (yes, we still have a fax machine) at work almost every week.  The funny thing is that they are all for the same therapist.  He's our only male therapist and only sees clients in the evening when I am gone.  Most of them state that someone has died and left no heirs, and since the therapist shares a name with the deceased he can claim it and split it with the person who is notifying him, blah, blah, blah....
> Those faxes go straight to the trash can.
> 
> I still haven't made it to the grocery store, so tonight we went out for Chinese food. Dh has gone to a martial arts class, so I think I will see if there is anything on Disney + that I want to watch.




Haven’t ate yet........

I could go for some broccoli beef or some cashew chicken.....!

Oh and crab rangoons!!!


----------



## Charade67

Sesame chicken for me tonight.

I just got an interesting email. The purchase of my new iPad qualifies me for a free 1 year subscription to Apple TV +. I hadn’t planned on subscribing, but I may give it a chance for free.


----------



## macraven

Charade I got that same deal ( Apple TV) when I bought my iPhone in December 
One year free subscription 

I have no idea what Apple TV is all about


----------



## schumigirl

C&Jx2 said:


> Ready for my next trip! The left was a “Get what You Get“ mystery tat. I got that a couple of years ago, then today I finally got a coordinating piece. Love it!View attachment 465872



Hey C&Jx2........good to see you here 

I have to say every time I see your avatar with the purple scarf.....it reminds me the year one of my best friends bought me as part of my Christmas, a huge purple scarf, but it was a weird thick material.......I wasn’t sure if it was a scarf or a table runner!!!

It was a scarf.



mac.......Apple TV is nothing special! We have all these things like that and Netflix, Now tv, Prime and more, and we end up watching the fifty million channels on cable we have, and there’s still nothing to watch!!

I very rarely put the tv on in the morning, but sitting in the kitchen with a cuppa, I turned it on this morning........Mike and Molly is on. Little early for me but I do like this show.

Still dark, but feels like outside will be chilly today......my phone says it feels like -2c........think we’ll stay in today. Think Kyle is out most of the day though.

Chicken stir fry tonight for us.........Kyle is in for dinner and is having teriyaki chicken with Tom. I’ll have spicy chicken with lemon, ginger and pineapple but tastes mainly of fresh ginger......sweet and spicy........lush!!!

But.......it’s Saturday.........bacon for breakfast in an hour or so.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, food talk. Yum, Chinese food and bacon, and chicken stir fry.

Steak was delicious last night. Went to bed before DH came home, so I have no idea what is left. Older one and I did not leave much, including the mac and cheese. We both thought I got the cheese amount just right.

Thus, if steak is left, will be steak and eggs. While yes, I did pick up bacon on our grocery run, left over is easier and then no more left over, and with two more late mornings, I can use it another day.

And yay! C&J will be having fun soon!

Tea for me, and I have not seen snow yet, or heard little one calling for a pick up.  Since the snow is predicted to start falling around 10 or 11 this morning, it will be a crapshoot as to which I get first, the call or the snow.  Little one is not known to be an early bird.

Super happy Saturday to the homies.


----------



## macraven

Another morning that I miss the bacon homie had made.....
Darn it

Did not feel like cooking last night so ordered a chicken dinner from Publix last night
Left overs for lunch today

When I worked, Saturday was the highlight of the week

Now any day is one

Watching the weather channel and looks like many of our homies have been hit by winter last night
Brrrrr


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

I forgot to mention we went to Sickies Garage this week!

That place was PACKED.....

For good reason though our food was great they are known for some very good burgers and brews.....

My wife ended up having the hot beef and gravy with mashed potatoes and loved it.

I had a ranch chicken wrap with bacon and side of fries.....awesome.

My 17 year old had the monte cristo and really enjoyed it.

My 11 year old had a kids cheeseburger meal and an Oreo shake!!!

We also had some of the best cheese curds as an appetizer fried to perfection!!!


----------



## macraven

Saturday 1-18-2020
SAN thread made the Dis Daily Update


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. Did you know that today is national thesaurus day? I was surprised, shocked, astounded, flabbergasted, taken aback............


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Mac.  We made the list again.

Well, then snow came as littke one picked up.  Some scary driving, as no road surface could be seen on the way home.  Was that quick in turning all white.   But all are safe at home now, so a happy mom.

Yum tasting place, DisneyLife. Always good to have a tasty dinner out with the family.

And bacon did get made, as confirmed by DH, the steak was gone last night.  Hence, eggs with cheese and bacon on toast.  Feeling still full.  Waiting for the roads to clear the snow before venturing out again.   Weather guy said, afternoon will be a quiet time, before a winter mix for dinner time, and rain in the evening.  See, high temp will be 40, at midnight.  Then as Sunday goes on, so the temp will fall.  Bitter feeling Sunday, they say.  In other words, nice to be lazy this weekend.  

Did not know that, Charade.  Cool, neat, interesting.  Oh, and since I need to mention more food:



Yep, popcorn time!


----------



## Sue M

Goodbye Deerfield Beach and hello snow  yikes. Flew into SeaTac and stayed overnight Wednesday.  My DH had been sending me email updates of weather at home. I actually looked into changing flight for a few days later but was just too expensive to change. I was worried about the drive home from Seattle.  I decided on Thursday after hotel checkout I’d shop at the Costco near there instead of Bellingham where I usually go as it’s closer to the Canadian border.  It was a good thing.  The drive up I-5 was clear until I got close to Bellingham. Blowing snow, poor visibility and watched the pickup truck ahead of me slide. The freeway speed went down to a crawl. Everyone was being cautious.  Then a bit past Bellingham the weather cleared again. Was a nerve wracking drive. 

My first 2-3 days the wind was coming off the ocean and so strong you couldn’t sit on the beach or you’d get sand blasted. Microdermabrasion anyone?  So I’d sit on the grassy area above the beach. Would only last an hour. But then wind settled down and got a few beach days in. 

It was lovely getting together with my cousins, we only get to see each other once a year, and sometimes not that. And even rarer that it’s together, as one cousin is in Florida, and the other in LA.  So not often we’re in the same place at the same time.  Even though it was a sad occasion that got us together, we appreciated the time together. 
I also went over to my moms assisted living home to personally thank the staff for their care, and bought over flowers and a box of gourmet donuts. It was harder than expected walking in there but glad I did it.

Had just about every dinner out with one or both cousins The first part of the trip, then my LA cousin and her family had to get back to LA for work. The remainder of my visit I had dinners with her brother and his wife.  We had to have our traditional dinner at Cracker Barrel!  And one at Flanigan’s. The other places were new to me.


----------



## Sue M

I have no idea why pics were duplicated in my post  sorry.
One more beach pic!


----------



## macraven

Alex, I choose pictures pictures 1 and 3....


----------



## schumigirl

We made the list again?? Cool.......

I love a good Thesaurus........



Lynne we are quite cool too, and yes, bacon is always good! I’ve never been a fan of popcorn......tried sweet and savoury flavours......never quite got the appeal. 



We’re at zero tonight, I just popped out to the trash and it feels much colder! So, glad it’s warm and cosy inside.

Stir fry was lovely........very spicy! For some reason we had dinner fairly early tonight.......

Need a haircut.........passed by my usual mid colour cut time, so will get an appointment sorted next week. It’s so long!! And is taking forever to straighten in the mornings.

Quiet night ahead......again. Friends think we’re hibernating........

Movie and a glass of wine sounds good about now........


----------



## macraven

Yup!

Two Darkside threads made the Dis Daily Updates today

maybe you didn’t notice your trippie....


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Sone dark side loving shared.


----------



## schumigirl

This evening passed by so quickly........spent some time on FaceTime with family from Germany.......always good to catch up and have a chat.....

Then lazy evening not doing much at all.....thinking about making a start to scan all of our real pictures so they’re stored as digital......but......there are so many of them! Even discounting ones I maybe wouldn’t want to keep......there are thousands!

Might put that job off for a while........


----------



## Lynne G

Another vote for a lazy evening.  Yep, icy out, so nothing that must be done, hence watching whatever each of us likes to see.  Perfect night, in my book.  

All, stay safe, warm, and peaceful.

Sue, so happy your trip was nice, and back to home safely.  Enjoy seeing your pictures!

Hope Pumpkin is with her new granddaughter, and hope mom and baby are well, home, and happy.

Ooh, house feels a bit cool.  Time for a cup of tea.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> I’m not sure if the movement of the ship would bother me or not. I’ve never been on an ocean cruise. Just cruising Prince William Sound and the Kenai Fjords in Alaska. These are the largest ships I’ve been on.
> View attachment 465826
> 
> View attachment 465827
> 
> I enjoyed these day cruises, but the thought of being out in the open ocean scares me.
> (I typed “open” and it somehow got autocorrected to “Oprah”.


I’ve seen cruise ship tender boats bigger than that lol


schumigirl said:


> regardless where you are on a ship.....if it sinks.....you’re sunk.....


These days they make them a mite better than the titanic. Other than the incident with capt waving to mistress’ family and running aground in Med somewhere, can’t think of any incidents 

still, there’s plenty of vacation options out there. One size does not fit all



Charade67 said:


> Hello everyone. Did you know that today is national thesaurus day? I was surprised, shocked, astounded, flabbergasted, taken aback............


Lol good one

in Daytona, at stadium at appointed time. Too bad theprior game only in 1st quarter  nice night tho not going to complain, considering ice & snow back home & my DS doing well

the new iPhone never ceases to
Amaze me as to picture quality. This of PoC attraction right after you board 



went in up to my knees only earlier today, water temp 61 degrees


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

keishashadow said:


> I’ve seen cruise ship tender boats bigger than that lol
> 
> These days they make them a mite better than the titanic. Other than the incident with capt waving to mistress’ family and running aground in Med somewhere, can’t think of any incidents
> 
> still, there’s plenty of vacation options out there. One size does not fit all
> 
> 
> Lol good one
> 
> in Daytona, at stadium at appointed time. Too bad theprior game only in 1st quarter  nice night tho not going to complain, considering ice & snow back home & my DS doing well
> 
> the new iPhone never ceases to
> Amaze me as to picture quality. This of PoC attraction right after you board
> View attachment 466092
> 
> 
> went in up to my knees only earlier today, water temp 61 degrees
> 
> View attachment 466090



Oldest boy just got a new iPhone 11 gold one yesterday, all the rest of us still have the iPhone X, I haven’t really had a chance to look at his new one yet.

That is a good quality pic.


----------



## Charade67

Now I really want to trade up my iPhone.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I’ve seen cruise ship tender boats bigger than that lol
> 
> These days they make them a mite better than the titanic. Other than the incident with capt waving to mistress’ family and running aground in Med somewhere, can’t think of any incidents
> 
> still, there’s plenty of vacation options out there. One size does not fit all
> 
> 
> Lol good one
> 
> in Daytona, at stadium at appointed time. Too bad theprior game only in 1st quarter  nice night tho not going to complain, considering ice & snow back home & my DS doing well
> 
> the new iPhone never ceases to
> Amaze me as to picture quality. This of PoC attraction right after you board
> View attachment 466092
> 
> 
> went in up to my knees only earlier today, water temp 61 degrees
> 
> View attachment 466090



Lovely pictures Janet!! Hope the game was fun and glad DS is doing good......safe travels home today!!

Oh I know, I‘m completely irrational about cruises and cruise ships!! Actually one of my complaints now......is they’re too big!!! Although one of our visits up in the Highlands many years ago, we were going to do a Loch Cruise, just a two hour thing.......we waited for the boat.......I saw it and surprisingly enough it wasn’t the QE2.......I said I’m not getting in that!! It was smaller than the ones Charade posted! Er, no thanks! So we didn’t do the Loch Tour that day........Tom still reminds me of that!


Pumpkin.......hope things are going well for everyone! 




We’re at 0c this morning, so decided to stay in........not as cold as where Pumpkin lives, but for here.....it’s cold. Beautiful morning though......

Made two apple pies and some scones. Nice to have with cup of tea. Although just had to order a new teapot, I chipped my favourite white one this morning. It’s in stock so we can pick it up from the store tomorrow.

Have appointment in the morning so will get it later.

But, rest of today will be pottering around and cooking dinner later......simple tonight, sea bass, baked in the oven for a short time and baby potatoes roasted too. 

Have a great Sunday.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, pie with my afternoon tea.  Like hearing Schumi’s baking choices.  

Errands ran this morning, getting stuff for little one to take back. Then she was not feeling well, so back home before going out again to return an item she brought with her from school, as needs to be returned here.

With that, a Pooh kinda day, with the cool feeling wind making it a very bad hair day.  At least the sun is shining and with the melting of what froze in the early morning, making some dirty cars, and blight new windshield wiper fluid, as it is the time of year, have to clear dirty windshields from ahead of car spray.  So nice when you  are the lead car.

Woot!  Phone pictures from Keisha.  Yep, now use phone more then camera lately.  Still not sold to upgrade yet.  Seeing Target offering a decent sized gift card with new phone buy.  Still not ready to buy a new phone when I paid off the one I am using, a few months ago.  Maybe.  The idea of having to transfer all my stuff is keeping me from upgrading somewhat too.  One of these days.  

And wishing we were back in that Belize island:

Such clear, warm, blue water.


----------



## schumigirl

Beautiful sunny but chilly day here today.

Busy morning, and almost forgot to go pick up my new teapot on the way home.....but turned around and went back to the store in town to get it.

So, since we were out, we had lunch out at a little French restaurant we’ve never been in before......it was nice. Although it didn’t encourage me that a French wine is something I’ll ever like. But, lunch was lovely......we shared a cheese and a charcuterie plate, with extra Brie! Delicious......

Shout out to Pumpkin......hope we get some news soon.........Vicki....hope you’re doing ok too.......and hope Keisha and son got home safe last night.......


----------



## macraven

Good Monday morning homies!

Hope all are doing good and ready for the week

(you know me as all my days are a Saturday)

Its gonna be a long week if temperatures are going to be typical winter this week


----------



## bobbie68

everyone, I made it back within a week ... It has been busy here. Liv's friend made up last Monday and will be leaving on a train tomorrow. We took the 4 teens to Kalahari indoor water park in Penn. Weds and Thurs. It is about a 3 hour drive and we got there about 12:30 and was happy our room was ready. We got changed and went down to the water park. It was not busy at all during the day it got a little busy after check in time. Still nice with no waits for the slides. Thursday the crowds got a little bigger and in the afternoon there was snow squalls and white out conditons. They stopped before we left but it was cool sitting in the hot tub outside in the snow for about 5 minutes then inside. Overall great trip, good food and fun.

Liv was stressed of course cause she started school last Monday and didn't  get one of her books till Friday. She is caught up now and feeling better. We had a small party for  Charlie yesterday he had some friends over, it was a nice group.

It has been cold then warmer here. I can't wait to the steady warm. We talked to the mortgage broker that works with our realtor in Florida and got a much better idea what we can get approved for and what we have to do. We were very happy with the results. Brian told our realtor "Do Not Send Us A Pic Of Our Dream Home" just yet He likes to send them and we cant go for it just yet.

Thank  you to everyone for the well wishes and hugs for my SIL. I spoke with her and she is having more pain and bruising this week. I hope to see her soon. I just want to make sure we are not sick. She doesn't need to battle a cold on top of everything.

Pumpkin- Hope to hear some news on your new grandbaby! Hope all is well!

Keisha - Glad  that your DS got better and it sounds like he enjoyed SW. I can't wait to go but will wait for crowdsto thin a little. That is scary stuff to happen to our children no matter how old they are.

Lynne I had no idea it was national pop corn day. I love pop corn and cold eat it every day. I always bring home some from the movis. Glad your feeling better. Oh any pictures of Islands make me want to be there.

Schumi I have a tea pot that my mom gave me before she died and I love it. I am glad that you were able to replace your favorite one. I do enjoy using my tea pot. Your stir fry meal sounded wonderful, actually all your meals you post sound amazing. I wish I had the energy to make meals like that. Glad everyone is doing good.

Sue sorry you had to go home to snow!! Your beach to snow contrast picture gave me shivers. Glad that you enjoyed having dinner with cousins it is so nice to catch up. I hope you stay warm.

Charade glad that is working out for you and B. living on campus. I know how you feel when I hear or see someone with an upgrade I want to also. We are hoping to upgrade  in March. Not sure if I want to go back to Iphone or stay with Galaxy.

Mac I hope your winter weather isn't too bad for you. I hope you have the kitties to snuggle with. I do enjoy getting the roasted chicken dinner  from our local store on a night I don't want to cook. I hear you Saturday was always my favorite day when I worked full time. Now I just forget the days of the weel!! LOL

Robo Nice that you can stay warm, I love your pic of the zombie sign, that would be true for me. I think I will use it for some inspiration!!  I hope you enjoy your food processor I had one but didn't use it much. Brian makes amazing hummus. It is one of my favorite foods. He uses the blender but a processor would be better. Enjoy!

Disxuni I hope you had a great weekend!!

Hello to all SANS family I missed!

I am off to figure out dinner for tonight, I hope everyone stays warm or cool and dry.


----------



## macraven

Bobbie, sounds like you had a really fun trip to Kalahari
It is nice to get away from home and just kick back and relax 

Is it June you are planning to lock in a house in Florida?
( or sometime this summer)

Hope you find the perfect house!

We hit a cold spell this morning but it will improve and be warmer Wednesday
I’ll wait out the temps in the house 

I take that back......have to do the Taco Bell run Tuesday night

Homies, drop in when you can


----------



## Lynne G

Nothing like a holiday Monday.  Did some more errands, then took little one back.  Sniff, but having her home for a long weekend was so nice.

Hoping this gunk in me leaves soon. At least the nose blowing is not constant. And feeling better.

Hope all have a nice Monday.
Oh, and l’m one, who’s day it is.


----------



## Charade67

Quick stop in. Very lazy day yesterday. We spent most of the day watching football.

Winter is back and I want to hibernate. It's been sunny and clear, but temps in the 30's today.

Nothing really interesting going on here. The highlight today was buying some Girl Scout cookies. I had to find a new supplier since B graduated.

Bobbie - Sounds like a nice getaway to the water park. We have one a couple of hours away. A couple of years ago B earned free admission through the Girl Scouts. She's a little fish. Me, not so much. I paid for her to bring a friend so she would have someone to go on the waterslides with. Glad that Liv was able to get her book. I know how annoying that can be.

Mac- How are the temps in GA right now? I am hoping for some mild days when I visit in May.

Lynne - Our university had classes today.  Hope you can shake the rest of that cold soon.

Thinking of having a lazy evening. I may watch another classic Disney movie.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Bobbie, sounds like you had a really fun trip to Kalahari
> It is nice to get away from home and just kick back and relax
> 
> Is it June you are planning to lock in a house in Florida?
> ( or sometime this summer)
> 
> Hope you find the perfect house!
> 
> We hit a cold spell this morning but it will improve and be warmer Wednesday
> I’ll wait out the temps in the house
> 
> I take that back......have to do the Taco Bell run Tuesday night
> 
> Homies, drop in when you can


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


>


I take this as a “ hey, homie, I’m here “
Lol


----------



## macraven

Lynne, sending you mummy dust so you feel better real soon!

charade, this month we have had high 60’s and 70’s
Today the bottom fell out and in the mid 30’s

Predicted to be upper 50’s Wednesday and 60’s end of this week

Last few years, months of May have been warm in Georgia
Take your sunscreen with you for your May trip!

It’s been unusually warm weather in N.Georgia since last September up to yesterday here so the  30 temps made us feel like we were back north again...

No complaints from me about that
We left Chicagoland due to the weather up there for the South


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> I take this as a “ hey, homie, I’m here “
> Lol



Yup!

Oh we’re single digit temps today and tonight it will be a feels like - 20 with the wind!!!!!

Might just have to throw together a quick trip.


----------



## macraven

I saw the weather in Orlando was quite cold today 
But I’m sure it will improve real soon !


----------



## schumigirl

Hey bobbie......glad to see you’re all doing ok.....sounds like a fun trip!!


Lynne....you still have the lergy!!! Goodness......Yep, it can take a while to leave you.......ginger tea with lemon and honey.....and before you go to bed a drop of something stronger in there.......hot toddy is the best!!


Winter is back for Charade and DLPN.........but Charade has cookies!!!


mac......very unusual for you to have cold weather! Glad it’s only for a short time and you’ll be warmer again soon. I know how much you don’t miss that Chicago weather.....




Tom and I said we are really turning into an old retired couple this week it seems..................yesterday I had a hospital appointment, today he has his yearly check........our medical appointments outweigh our lunch appointments this week!!!

So, again, out early this morning......it’s -1C right now, hope it warms up a little by the time we go out in a couple of hours.

No breakfast for Tom........I won’t be cruel and have bacon.......but may stop into a coffee shop after his check up and buy him a nice bacon sandwich......he’ll be ready for it.

Not much else planned today......may go for a walk if the sun shines like yesterday......would be nice.....no idea what’s for dinner yet.....

Have a good Tuesday........


----------



## Lynne G

and yeah,  But hey, a short week, last week, short week this week. I'll take it.

Count me in the bone chilling temps today.  Yep, weather guy said "bone chilling" temps today.  While it's 19 out, that wind makes you feel, yep, chilled to the bone in single digit feeling.  Coldest night we just had this year, so far.  Went down to 7 in the wee hours.  But at least the sky is black, the moon a lovely sliver of it showing, and lighting up the sky.  Sunglasses with a parka.  Yep, the jacket look today.  And heater on, in the office.  Feels cool, and a bit odd smelling.  But that smell was changed with the smell of coffee.  Yep, decided to make a cup of coffee rather than tea.  Though tea will be drank, after the coffee.  Had to get the office nicer smelling, and tea is not as fragrant as coffee when brewing.  

Ooh, and with that holiday Monday, why yes a Taco Tuesday is here.  And I see Mac is ready for her Taco Bell run, even if her weather is also on the cooler side.  

  Yes it is and hope all enjoy a taco or two today.  And enjoy your Tuesday.  Stay warm, those with this not so warm feeling temps.

Schumi, hope your medical visit went well, and hope Tom's goes well too, and nice to have a bite to eat when out, including some bacon on that sandwich, since no breakfast for him.    






Oh, and I think Mac's going to have one of these, on her Taco Bell run today:


----------



## Disxuni

Like all the photos everyone is sharing! Sorry for the disappearance act. I hope everyone had a good weekend! It seems the darkside got a little attention on the Dis Daily from what I seen from @macraven. Also, nice new icon, @Charade67!

It's pretty sad when a "cold front" has to come in order for Florida to genuinely have anything close to winter weather. Looks like it's here to stay for awhile, as it goes well into next weekend as well.

Hope all the homies has a "taco rockin' Taco Tuesday! 

(Our Taco Bell likes to say they are "taco rockin'" when asked how they are)


----------



## Charade67

Disxuni said:


> Also, nice new icon, @Charade67!


Thanks. I thought it was time to have something that actually related to my screen name.


----------



## macraven

I noticed charades new pic and now I can’t remember what she had before ....
Oops..

disxuni, welcome to winter, real winter that is.
At least you won’t be getting snow during your cold streak

Taco Bell night for me and Mr Mac
And I might try what Lynne posted...


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> I noticed charades new pic and now I can’t remember what she had before ....
> Oops..


Isabella from Phineas and Ferb.


----------



## macraven

Thanks

(my mind went blank trying to remember )


----------



## macraven

Disxuni said:


> Hope all the homies has a "taco rockin' Taco Tuesday!
> 
> (Our Taco Bell likes to say they are "taco rockin'" when asked how they are)



That’s a cute saying at your taco bell
Never heard that before 

The two we go to in our area just look at us and say “ your usual”.....


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, thanks yes, all went well with both visits......and I treated him to a big roll with bacon in a little cafe we like.....it was lovely!


mac......I never notice folks Avatars......maybe I should........


Charade......nice avatar, I had no clue your other one was anything other than a cartoon......not up on animated movies!!




Well, we did get out a walk this morning, went along one of the cliff tops.....without getting too near the edge.....some erosion around here. It was beautiful though. Tomorrow may go up into the woods if it’s nice......

And decorator coming to make a start in the study tomorrow.....bless him, he’s fitting us in as he’s so busy.

As we had a late breakfast we missed lunch, so made a dinner of home made beef burgers topped with pulled pork. Lush!!!!!

Quiet night ahead........


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Charade......nice avatar, I had no clue your other one was anything other than a cartoon......not up on animated movies!!


Phineas and Ferb was a great cartoon series on the Disney Channel. It was weird and goofy and had humor that adults could appreciate.  Isabella was the head of a group of Fireside Girls (like Girl Guides). Those girls could do practically anything and usually had a badge for it.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, P&F comics.  Older one was a big fan when he was younger.  Remember doing that game in Epcot when kids were young.  Now, mostly he watches Simpsons and other.

Was going to do grilled cheese sandwiches for dinner, but no bread to use, so made beef vegetable soup, toasted a bagel, and dinner is done.  Was tasty.  Thought good meal for the cold day it has been.  Did not feel like going out.  

Hey, a hump day tomorrow.  Yay!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## Lynne G

And a chilly Good Morning to all the homies.  Cold and clear, the weather guy said.  Yeah, I'd say 23 is cold.  Thankfully, that gusty wind yesterday, that really made it feel cold, is gone.  Just so dark out, with no clouds in sight during the commute.  

And yep, tea in hand, sweater on, and so is little heater.   Just too cool inside for me.  

It is a happy day, Wednesday is here, and you know what that means?  Yep, Friday is coming, two days from now.  Get over this hump of a day, and yay!  Week is almost half over, for most of us, keeping that week day schedule.  

Hope all are doing well.  





and yeah, did you know?    


Yeah, I know. Too much cute!  LOL


----------



## schumigirl

Ah, Charade I don't watch Disney cartoons......Scooby Doo or nothing!!! Wouldn't have a clue about them.......

Lynne, glad the high winds have gone.....I hate gale force winds more than any type of weather. Have a great day.....



Another beautiful morning......walked along the beach and met friends for coffee at one of the places along the front, as they couldn't make lunch today......

Decorator arrived before we left and we made him a cuppa before heading out.....he`ll take another few visits before he is done....study only needs another two visits, then he can start on one of the spare bedrooms. 

Not really ready for lunch as we all had a big cake with our coffee...….

Chicken curry for dinner tonight...…..

Have a great Wednesday....….


----------



## Charade67

Scooby Doo is my favorite. I've been watching that one since I was a little kid. I was so excited at my last trip to Universal when I got to see the whole Scooby gang.


----------



## Disxuni

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


>





Hope all the homies have a good hump day! Half way through the week already! 

I know P&F, but it was right after my time. I was well into my teens by the time that started and watched Disney Channel far more less. Of course, being a teen is no excuse as their are plenty of people of all ages that watch cartoons. However, I got disinterested in the cartoons that seemed to be popping up at the time. Not my kind of humor. However, at the same time some of my favorites, such as Hey Arnold, also had a lot of meaning and messages to those cartoons as well. Now the only time I watch cartoons is if it's in a film, or on occasion re-watch the ones I grew up with.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Disxuni said:


> View attachment 467180
> 
> Hope all the homies have a good hump day! Half way through the week already!
> 
> I know P&F, but it was right after my time. I was well into my teens by the time that started and watched Disney Channel far more less. Of course, being a teen is no excuse as their are plenty of people of all ages that watch cartoons. However, I got disinterested in the cartoons that seemed to be popping up at the time. Not my kind of humor. However, at the same time some of my favorites, such as Hey Arnold, also had a lot of meaning and messages to those cartoons as well. Now the only time I watch cartoons is if it's in a film, or on occasion re-watch the ones I grew up with.



Good one........


----------



## macraven

We didn’t have the Disney channel but did get the Nickelodeon channel when my kids were young 
Ren and Stimpy was a hit in our house
No pay channels in our house. 
Only had what was regular programs

Woot
Finally getting back into the 50’s later today


----------



## Charade67

I discovered P & F by accident. I was flipping channels one day and something about the show caught my attention. It was one of the funniest cartoons I had seen in a long time.

Advice for today - don’t call an insurance company right before your lunch hour. I’ve been on hold for at least 30 minutes and I’m hungry.


----------



## schumigirl

Yes, never been a fan of Disney cartoons or movies, so doubt I’ve ever even seen any of it! The lady who’s car service we use going to the airport was gobsmacked we had never seen Frozen......she’s a lady in her 50’s who has grandkids so she’s obviously seen them all......she kept saying, you’ve never watched Frozen?? Lol......nope.......



Quite mild out tonight weather wise.....enjoyed dinner, curry was lovely. Kyle didn’t have it, although he came in from work, ate what I’d made for him and has gone straight back out........the joys of youth!

Must be the season for dodgy emails and txts......just had one from a mobile phone supplier we’ve never used to tell me our bill info needs updating......lol......they do try.

Time for a cuppa


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally doing a check in  

The sweet baby girl arrived at 3:48 am Friday morning ( This Grammie had guessed 3:47 am  ) and we hoped on a plane and I had her in my arms at 12:22 lol. She is perfect and sooo adorable. We arrived home last night...and I already missed our early morning snuggles. The dd would bring her to us after her early morning feed and we would get to get all the coos and snuggles while mom and dad went back to sleep  She has everyone around her enamored with her. She has very long finger and toes just like her momma did...and chubby cheeks like her daddy. She is settling in great and sleeping great after Grammie was determined to figure out what she liked best. ( She loves to be wrapped up like a little burrito and likes to be nice and warm wrapped in an extra blanket. So after some adjusting of things in her bassinet and wedging the head part of a little and making it a little more cozy she started to sleep like a champ. Because the dd who is very safety conscious having the extra blanket around her was freaking the dd out. So Grammie got to work sewing a sleep sack for her to sleep in that will keep her warmer until the weather gets warmer and she is a little bigger and doesn't need to have her surroundings so warm. Sometimes Grammie's just know what to do   But she is precious and I can't wait to go see her again!!!!  We have a holiday weekend here in 3 weeks...so I will be going that weekend!!! 

Now to go back and get caught up with everyone!!!


----------



## schumigirl

To your beautiful little granddaughter Pumpkin.....


She is adorable!! What a precious little bundle she is.....

You all must be so proud and so relieved she’s here and thriving.....and countdown is on for your next visit with her......

Hope your daughter is doing well too.......but big congrats on such a new little blessing.........


----------



## Sue M

Congrats Pumpkin to you and your family!  Beautiful photo.


----------



## Lynne G

Congratulations Pumpkin!  What a cute little girl.  Thanks for sharing.  And very hapoy to hear all are doing well.


----------



## Charade67

Congrats Pumpkin! She's adorable.


----------



## Sue M

Missing this! But since the weekend practically all the snow has melted. It’s warmed up to the regular scheduled programme lol! 
Monday had doctor appt, yesterday had breakfast with old work friends, then dental cleaning yuck. Today giving daughter a ride to dentist for her check up and cleaning. Exciting life lol! 
Looking forward to my massage appt tomorrow. My hip is killing me.
Monday I also booked another WDW trip for end of Nov/early Dec. with friends. I love WDW Christmas decorations. 
Happy Hump Day everyone!


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin 
Congrats on being a grandma!
She is a cutie


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally doing a check in
> 
> The sweet baby girl arrived at 3:48 am Friday morning ( This Grammie had guessed 3:47 am  ) and we hoped on a plane and I had her in my arms at 12:22 lol. She is perfect and sooo adorable. We arrived home last night...and I already missed our early morning snuggles. The dd would bring her to us after her early morning feed and we would get to get all the coos and snuggles while mom and dad went back to sleep  She has everyone around her enamored with her. She has very long finger and toes just like her momma did...and chubby cheeks like her daddy. She is settling in great and sleeping great after Grammie was determined to figure out what she liked best. ( She loves to be wrapped up like a little burrito and likes to be nice and warm wrapped in an extra blanket. So after some adjusting of things in her bassinet and wedging the head part of a little and making it a little more cozy she started to sleep like a champ. Because the dd who is very safety conscious having the extra blanket around her was freaking the dd out. So Grammie got to work sewing a sleep sack for her to sleep in that will keep her warmer until the weather gets warmer and she is a little bigger and doesn't need to have her surroundings so warm. Sometimes Grammie's just know what to do   But she is precious and I can't wait to go see her again!!!!  We have a holiday weekend here in 3 weeks...so I will be going that weekend!!!
> 
> Now to go back and get caught up with everyone!!!View attachment 467237



Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Holiday trip scheduled by Sue.  Oh I hear ya, waiting to be back in the warmth.  

A what for dinner.  Hmm, older one is no help.  Almost in the mood for pizza, but not feeling like going to get it or have it delivered.  Guess I had better see what is in the pantry.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Woot!  Holiday trip scheduled by Sue.  Oh I hear ya, waiting to be back in the warmth.
> 
> A what for dinner.  Hmm, older one is no help.  Almost in the mood for pizza, but not feeling like going to get it or have it delivered.  Guess I had better see what is in the pantry.



lol......pizza sounds good. Pizza is always good...... 



I called one of my brothers earlier and he was eating pizza.......we could almost smell it!!

He was watching Monty Python as one of the cast passed away today....he was a big fan.......me.....I never got that at all......never found it in the slightest bit funny.......neither does Tom thank goodness, not the tv show in the 70’s nor any of the movies. Some folks say oh you just don’t get it......oh we get it, we just don’t find it remotely funny.....

But, my brothers never understood why I love the the National Lampoon movies or Little House on the Prairie or Murder she Wrote so much either.......lol.....each to their own.

Again, almost bedtime here......not sure what we’re up to tomorrow......


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Have any of you read or seen the new info out on the How to Train Your Dragon land coming to Epic Universe?


----------



## macraven




----------



## Lynne G

Everyone!

And you know what we do on Thursdays?  Stay thirsty.  Tea for me.



Yep, and thankfully almost Friday.

Oh, and since Robo is thinking of HHN,  



Yeah, I remember the werewolf house, those werewolves were scary, but so neat to see them with the lights on. That year, also did two behind the houses tours the day before the VIP tour. Fun times.

Ooh, cold feeling outside.  Low was in the teens, but roads are clear, and so is the very dark sky.  Ooh, some low flying airplanes seen during the commute.  So many this early hour.  

Well, time to get moving.  Have a nice Thursday homies.


----------



## Disxuni

Congrats, @Pumpkin1172! Amazing news! Yay for the new addition. Also, nice picture, @Sue M.

@DisneyLifePapioNe I saw an article about it on my feed the other day, but I did not personally click on it.

We're almost at the end of the week again, homies! I hope everyone has a good stay and try to stay warm!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Disxuni said:


> Congrats, @Pumpkin1172! Amazing news! Yay for the new addition. Also, nice picture, @Sue M.
> 
> @DisneyLifePapioNe I saw an article about it on my feed the other day, but I did not personally click on it.
> 
> We're almost at the end of the week again, homies! I hope everyone has a good stay and try to stay warm!



My youngest really likes those movies! He’s excited!


----------



## Sue M

@DisneyLifePapioNe no, haven’t heard anything but sounds like that would be an interesting addition.

@Lynne G cute pics!

@Disxuni thanks!  Glad you enjoyed the pic!  

@schumigirl love pizza!  I have a fav place near where I stay by the beach, I had planned to get one while I was down last week, but practically every night was dinner out with the cousins and never got around to it.

Tropical front here now, pouring rain, but at least we don’t have to shovel it!  Oatmeal for breakfast, we’re trying to limit the bacon to weekends lol. 
This morning is massage appt, then a meeting at church - the woman’s group. 
I think I’ll try beef stew for dinner tonight in the Instant Pot. Haven’t cooked that yet in the Instant Pot and curious to try.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Mac where’s all the homie’s at today?


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Mac where’s all the homie’s at today?


I think they all went to a big party and left us at home...
Lol




I miss the homies when they are not around


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> I think they all went to a big party and left us at home...
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the homies when they are not around


Well it is Thirsty Thursday after all!


----------



## Lynne G

Well, Sue will be sharing her soaking rain with us tomorrow.  Saying around 2 inches of rain will fall between early tomorrow morning and finally stop around dinner time.  In other words, a sleep in Saturday is planned, and well, umbrellas at the front door closet will be used if there is somewhere we just have to go to.  But today, I have a pep in my step.  Yep, a Friday is here.  So stay thirsty, as need to enjoy this Friday too.  

 And all the homies should. That's because:  


So, I am here.  Stop in and say hello, homies.  




With that, tea is needed, and so, may all the homies have that Fabulous Friday.


----------



## macraven

It’s gonna be raining here this afternoon 
(This is the best I could come up with )


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I think they all went to a big party and left us at home...
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the homies when they are not around



Well......there was a dinner party last night at ours.....is that classed as a party????? 

We decided to have one last night as it`s two of our friends birthdays this weekend, but they had plans with their family on the weekend....so I invited 12 here for dinner last night...…..spent most of the day preparing for it. Although Tom did help and set the dining room table for me in the morning just the way I asked!!! 

It went really well.....last ones didn't leave till after midnight...and they all arrived around 6/6.30pm to eat around 7.30..…..so I feel shattered today. But, it was one of those easy flowing nights where we all ate well, drank well and just had a lot of fun. And with 14 people it can get rowdy....and it did a little   .......but so much fun!

I didn`t have to make desserts as every couple brought one......we have so much left over dessert today!!! 

But, did wake up with a head cold this morning......think being in the Doctors on Tuesday caused it....place was full of diseased people!!! 

So, dinner tonight is dessert.......although I may get us pizza too, no cooking after all the prep yesterday......although I do love cooking!! 

Lazy afternoon with Real Housewives of Beverly Hills on Hayu......Tom is through with the huge TV watching AquaMan or some such movie.....I have a blanket, although the house is warm, I feel chilly, having a hot drink and a big box of tissues as my nose seems to be most irritated today!!! Colds suck......

And as I mentioned a few weeks ago, no bacon till the weekend.....so dull breakfast of rice krispies….although I was tempted by a slice of a lovely lemon and raspberry cheesecake!!!! Stuck with Rice Krispies. 

May have a hot toddy tonight. 

Happy Friday all..........


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 







Lynne G said:


> Robo, so glad to hear you are doing well.



Thank you Lynne......hope you have gotten over that cold and are feeling better.




Disxuni said:


> Thanks for the cheers @Robo56 and everyone else as well again.



Your welcome.....Thant’s what our Sans family is for to help cheer each other on.




schumigirl said:


> Hey Robo…...Thanks for the boys birthday wishes!!! Yes, we`re the same with cruises.....not for me. Although Tom would like to do one....unfortunately its the one that goes on for months round the world.......I said no. No discussion, no persuasion.....just no. The very thought of the oceans terrify me. That water is deep!!!!



Always nice to celebrate our children’s birthdays. Sounds like you had a lovely birthday celebration for Kyle.

Hubby and I did a cruise many years ago to the Mexican Rivera. We just did not enjoy it that much. Just not for me.




schumigirl said:


> Good luck with the dish.....I don't like hummus, but I make a mean couscous and Moroccan chicken......hope it`s a success!!!



Couscous and hummus turned out great. Your Moroccan chicken dish sounds yummy.




schumigirl said:


> Does anyone still fall for these scams anymore!



I saw a documentary about a guy who was sending money to Africa for his partial ownership in trunk that was discovered with diamonds it. His children hired a detective to track any leads on situation as their father had already sent a significant amount of money to this supposed company. The detective went to Africa and found the address was nonexistent and it was basically a scam. I couldn’t believe how gullible this guy was. If his children had not gotten involved he would have been financially wiped out.




Sue M said:


> Blowing snow, poor visibility and watched the pickup truck ahead of me slide. The freeway speed went down to a crawl. Everyone was being cautious. Then a bit past Bellingham the weather cleared again. Was a nerve wracking drive.



Not fun returning home to snow and scary roads. Glad to hear you got home safely.




Sue M said:


> My first 2-3 days the wind was coming off the ocean and so strong you couldn’t sit on the beach or you’d get sand blasted. Microdermabrasion anyone? So I’d sit on the grassy area above the beach. Would only last an hour. But then wind settled down and got a few beach days in.



We did have some really windy days for sure. We always say if you go to beach on a very windy day you will get a full body loofah.




Sue M said:


> It was lovely getting together with my cousins,



Great to hear you had a nice get together with your family. 




Sue M said:


> I have no idea why pics were duplicated in my post  sorry.
> One more beach pic!



We enjoy all your pics.




bobbie68 said:


> I hope you enjoy your food processor I had one but didn't use it much. Brian makes amazing hummus. It is one of my favorite foods. He uses the blender but a processor would be better. Enjoy!



I really like the new food processor. It made the hummus so smooth.




Disxuni said:


> It's pretty sad when a "cold front" has to come in order for Florida to genuinely have anything close to winter weather. Looks like it's here to stay for awhile, as it goes well into next weekend as well.



We hit 39 the other night.  Rained on and off all day yesterday. Looks gloomy today, it’s 64 now.....supposed to be 75 later today......will see if it makes it.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> The sweet baby girl arrived at 3:48 am Friday mornin



Congratulations on your new baby granddaughter.






Been staying busy here. Went along the Ocean front with neighbor on Tuesday and had lunch and looked into all the shops.

I had her a 70th birthday party on Wednesday. We had a great time with everyone. She liked her birthday meal and her presents. 

I made a big pitcher of frozen strawberry daiquiris made with lots of good rum.





Not all the couples like to play games so when they left we went into the cafe and I had set up the table to play poker and we enjoyed some cards. Neighbors love to play games so was fun evening. I packed up some leftovers and dessert for her and her husband to have another time.



This is view out of family room. The Egrets are enjoying hunting for worms after all the rain we have had.


Have a great Friday everyone.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Cold and rainy today, so I think I will stay inside most of the day. I will be going out tonight though. Dh got us tickets for a magic show. I don't know anything about the magician.



Sue M said:


> Monday I also booked another WDW trip for end of Nov/early Dec. with friends. I love WDW Christmas decorations.


I'm a bit jealous. I would love to go back during the holiday season. I don't even mind the crowds.



schumigirl said:


> He was watching Monty Python as one of the cast passed away today....he was a big fan.......me.....I never got that at all......never found it in the slightest bit funny.......neither does Tom thank goodness, not the tv show in the 70’s nor any of the movies. Some folks say oh you just don’t get it......oh we get it, we just don’t find it remotely funny.....


I tried to watch that show ages ago. Some of it was funny, but most of the humor was lost on me. I guess it was a cultural thing.



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Have any of you read or seen the new info out on the How to Train Your Dragon land coming to Epic Universe?


 I haven't heard anything, but definately want to go once it is finished.



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Mac where’s all the homie’s at today?





macraven said:


> I think they all went to a big party and left us at home...
> Lol


No party for me. Just tired and didn't feel like doing much of anything.



schumigirl said:


> Well......there was a dinner party last night at ours.....is that classed as a party?


 Sure, that's a party.



schumigirl said:


> .although I was tempted by a slice of a lovely lemon and raspberry cheesecake!!


That sounds really good. Now I want something sweet. May have to break into the Girl Scout cookies.


Looks like I'm going to spend most of the day doing laundry. Fun times.


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> But, did wake up with a head cold this morning......think being in the Doctors on Tuesday caused it....place was full of diseased people!!!



Hope you feel better soon. 




schumigirl said:


> It went really well.....last ones didn't leave till after midnight...and they all arrived around 6/6.30pm to eat around 7.30..…..so I feel shattered today



Yesterday was my lazy recover from entertaining day. As I have gotten older the prepping for dinner party etc...is a bigger undertaking. I understand your being shattered today. Sounds like your celebration was a great success.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Schumi, I hope your head cold goes away fast.  And party you did.

Yay, Robo was also partying.  Enjoy seeing the picture with green grass.  Not much green around here, even with the soaking rain we will be getting tomorrow.  

Ready for my lunch walk, already.  Seems the day is to be sun to clouds, but so far, a beautifully bright, sunny start.  We even get to see 50 today.  And yes, with warmer weather, rain is what we get.  Oh well, much better than the snow if the temps were just a bit lower.  Freezing mess to be North of me, as the mountain areas always are cooler, while we just see rain, and a 53 high predicted on Saturday.  

Dix, hope your back to school is going well.  And no classes on the week-end, so park hopping for you.  

Yeah, seems many homies are having cool temps.  And rain, including Mac, later today.

Yep, the SANS thread is good for not only weather reports, but food talk.  Pictures are a bonus, that all enjoy, with the fun of day of week, or other funny too. 


 - nothing like a morning that seems to be going on forever. LOL


----------



## Sue M

Schumi that qualifies as a party to me!

Robo nice pic!  And yes, venturing out on the beach those days you’re getting a free microdermabrasion!  

Charade I’ll be joining you today in the laundry Dept!  Crowds in Disney aren’t very bad in late Nov, Early Dec. it’s after the American Thanksgiving and before the kids are off for Christmas.

Mac hi!

Lynne  stay dry!

Well with all the rain, we’ve had some mud/rock slides. One of which yesterday was on the highway on Vancouver Isl. going to the west coast of the island to the towns of Tofino & Uculet. Yes, it’s the only road in or out. Unfortunately my daughter and her fiancé were booked to go there today for a few days Of vacay. hopefully they can rebook their time off work and go sometime later.


----------



## Charade67




----------



## Disxuni

Good afternoon, homies!

@Lynne G we shall see! My dad kind of implied he wanted to do something this weekend and another friend said she wanted to hang, so I'll see. As for school so far so good. I just finished the first chapter of all the work a couple of hours ago. It was pretty heavy for a first week. I took the day off today. Considering it a mental health day as I had two horrible work days in a row. I won't bore you all with the details, but it's another day and it's been a good day.

I hope everyone has a great Friday, wonderful weekend, and that @schumigirl gets better soon!


----------



## macraven

So far today, no rain
I checked the weather channel and now find out the rain is to come Saturday and upper 50’s

And saw it’s cold and snowy in Chicago today
Glad I’m not there


Hope all the homies have the start of a great weekend!
Less than 2 hours before it is 5:00 and time to leave work


----------



## keishashadow

Hey, all 

Busy week here catching up.  Found 3 tax returns sitting on my dining room table to prepare upon my return, whaaaaa   Somewho put that whole ball of fun out of my mind.  House rule, ‘our’ return gets finished first haha

Good thing i had ENT appt scheduled, the long-standing sinus infection picked up steam again.  I’m convinced the air pressure of the plane has something to do with it.  Back on same regimine of antibiotics & steroids which have been not sitting right on guts this time ‘round for some reason, bleh

Do like this doctor, he was a magician of sorts with the scope, hardly felt a thing -yea. Got tested for allergies, refused skin test went with the blood type. then I will finally have my head examined  - series of X-rays when done with meds. Assume to make sure all the gunk has disappeared.  Can’t say i’m Knowledgeable about sinus stuff, other than it has now drug on for over 5 months.

Lynne - loving the memes. It’s always nice to come here and get ‘uplifted’ by the pics and the positive attitudes

Carole - feeling better?  I’m impressed with concept of having a dinner party, let alone on a week night lol. 

Biggger is better in my book for most things, especially cruise ships to quell the motion of the ocean...plus, they tend to have all the newest diversions.

Mac - we wound up with fog here this afternoon, rare mid day.  Been raining since last night, supposed to switch over to snow, oh no, this weekend. We’ve had it really easy thus far this season for the white stuff



Charade67 said:


> Isabella from Phineas and Ferb.


Nice avatar!

Never saw a complete episode.  Slipped into the cracks between my youngest DS & GD’s viewing habits.

Have loved scooby since a kid, the first live action movie is pretty good for the fans among us.

After much kicking & screaming, drug into the Frozen universe a few years ago.  I can recite the dialogue of the first movie, i’m Head over heels for Olaf . 
GD has moved on to more ‘mature’ movies.  Me, well, let’s just say i’m All up on the disney classics.  The new MM cartoons have a rather sly slant to them I find hysterical. 


macraven said:


> We didn’t have the Disney channel but did get the Nickelodeon channel when my kids were young
> Ren and Stimpy was a hit in our house
> No pay channels in our house.
> Only had what was regular programs
> 
> Woot
> Finally getting back into the 50’s later today


Ha, i made sure we had all the channels, cause “I” wanted to watch them too.  especially, boomerang & Cartoon Network (rocko’s modern life, dexter’s Lab, powerful girls & especially Courage the cowardly dog). Simple is as simple does haha


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> Well......there was a dinner party last night at ours.....is that classed as a party?????
> 
> We decided to have one last night as it`s two of our friends birthdays this weekend, but they had plans with their family on the weekend....so I invited 12 here for dinner last night...…..spent most of the day preparing for it. Although Tom did help and set the dining room table for me in the morning just the way I asked!!!
> 
> It went really well.....last ones didn't leave till after midnight...and they all arrived around 6/6.30pm to eat around 7.30..…..so I feel shattered today. But, it was one of those easy flowing nights where we all ate well, drank well and just had a lot of fun. And with 14 people it can get rowdy....and it did a little   .......but so much fun!
> 
> I didn`t have to make desserts as every couple brought one......we have so much left over dessert today!!!
> 
> But, did wake up with a head cold this morning......think being in the Doctors on Tuesday caused it....place was full of diseased people!!!
> 
> So, dinner tonight is dessert.......although I may get us pizza too, no cooking after all the prep yesterday......although I do love cooking!!
> 
> Lazy afternoon with Real Housewives of Beverly Hills on Hayu......Tom is through with the huge TV watching AquaMan or some such movie.....I have a blanket, although the house is warm, I feel chilly, having a hot drink and a big box of tissues as my nose seems to be most irritated today!!! Colds suck......
> 
> And as I mentioned a few weeks ago, no bacon till the weekend.....so dull breakfast of rice krispies….although I was tempted by a slice of a lovely lemon and raspberry cheesecake!!!! Stuck with Rice Krispies.
> 
> May have a hot toddy tonight.
> 
> Happy Friday all..........




Hope you feel better soon.....and keep up on it, to much nasty stuff going around......


----------



## Sue M

Keishashadow sorry, sinus infections suck, esp when flying, ouch. I try to eat a lot of yogurt with antibiotics and take probiotics. They really wipe out your stomach. 

At the moment we have a brief respite from the rain, yay!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

keishashadow said:


> Hey, all
> 
> Busy week here catching up.  Found 3 tax returns sitting on my dining room table to prepare upon my return, whaaaaa   Somewho put that whole ball of fun out of my mind.  House rule, ‘our’ return gets finished first haha
> 
> Good thing i had ENT appt scheduled, the long-standing sinus infection picked up steam again.  I’m convinced the air pressure of the plane has something to do with it.  Back on same regimine of antibiotics & steroids which have been not sitting right on guts this time ‘round for some reason, bleh
> 
> Do like this doctor, he was a magician of sorts with the scope, hardly felt a thing -yea. Got tested for allergies, refused skin test went with the blood type. then I will finally have my head examined  - series of X-rays when done with meds. Assume to make sure all the gunk has disappeared.  Can’t say i’m Knowledgeable about sinus stuff, other than it has now drug on for over 5 months.
> 
> Lynne - loving the memes. It’s always nice to come here and get ‘uplifted’ by the pics and the positive attitudes
> 
> Carole - feeling better?  I’m impressed with concept of having a dinner party, let alone on a week night lol.
> 
> Biggger is better in my book for most things, especially cruise ships to quell the motion of the ocean...plus, they tend to have all the newest diversions.
> 
> Mac - we wound up with fog here this afternoon, rare mid day.  Been raining since last night, supposed to switch over to snow, oh no, this weekend. We’ve had it really easy thus far this season for the white stuff
> 
> 
> Nice avatar!
> 
> Never saw a complete episode.  Slipped into the cracks between my youngest DS & GD’s viewing habits.
> 
> Have loved scooby since a kid, the first live action movie is pretty good for the fans among us.
> 
> After much kicking & screaming, drug into the Frozen universe a few years ago.  I can recite the dialogue of the first movie, i’m Head over heels for Olaf .
> GD has moved on to more ‘mature’ movies.  Me, well, let’s just say i’m All up on the disney classics.  The new MM cartoons have a rather sly slant to them I find hysterical.
> 
> Ha, i made sure we had all the channels, cause “I” wanted to watch them too.  especially, boomerang & Cartoon Network (rocko’s modern life, dexter’s Lab, powerful girls & especially Courage the cowardly dog). Simple is as simple does haha



Hope you feel better soon also.


----------



## schumigirl

Yay......Keisha’s back........

Tax returns! Not the best thing to come home to!!

Sorry the old sinus thing got bad again, but glad you are happy with new doc.......always a help if you like them.......yes, usually a diner party is on the weekend, but most of us are happily retired early so, any night suits.....except for the surgeon who does private consultancy work Saturday mornings.......and two golfers......but not usually a consideration and one was going to London with family yesterday and the other is going to Wales for the week, so Thursday suited us all.

Gosh I remember Dexter’s Laboratory!! I wasn’t a fan of that show....Kyle however loved it!! In the house we used to live in, we had a little room that was really  unused, so we covered the walls in tinfoil for him and that was his little lab.......not much effort and him and his friends loved it!!! Friends parents not so much as his friends griped to get the same 




Thanks for the well wishes.........

Had a horrible nights sleep, not the nose, just one of those nights I couldn’t fall over........but strangely feeling a bit better today......and it’s Saturday so bacon is on the menu this morning. Tom is being chef and making me scrambled egg whites to go along with it......although he’s not up yet, so will have to wait a while. It’s early though, so had a cup of spiced ginger tea......

Kyle is in for dinner tonight so will give them Teriyaki Chicken stir fry, Tom will have sweet and sour chicken stir fry and I‘m having spicy chicken, pineapple and ginger (loads of sliced fresh ginger) stir fry with lemon and sweet chilli sauce......yes, it’s going to be like a ChInese restaurant tonight. I don’t mind, I complain of course while I do it .....but, kinda like it!

No plans to go out today........

Have a great Saturday.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, rain, rain and ooh that wind.  Day to stay in, if I don’t say so.  

Yay! Saturday is here. Late start, long, hot shower, and time for steak and eggs. Yeah, two steaks left over from the other night, and they go well with eggs, so there ya have it.

And like Schumi, thinking of Chinese food too. Last Saturday dinner was Mexican, but mainly because little one was here, and was not feeling our usual Saturday Chinese dinner.

But no little one this weekend, so no need to make egg whites, and Chinese dinner will most likely be requested by older one.  Just he and I tonight.

Keisha, yay!  You’re back.  Sorry to hear of sinus issues, hope you are feeling better today.  Yeah, taxes are our minds too.  And ugh, after paying for both kids’ schools this month.  Yeah, like the output starts in January these last couple of years.  Eh, 10 year, well maybe 9 and free of school payments. The plan, hopefully.


----------



## macraven

Hooray it’s Saturday!

Most of the homies have the day off work
and can relax and not have to rush to do errands

Only thing I have to do today is decide where to have lunch today

Have a great weekend homies!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Hooray it’s Saturday!
> 
> Most of the homies have the day off work
> and can relax and not have to rush to do errands
> 
> Only thing I have to do today is decide where to have lunch today
> 
> Have a great weekend homies!



We still have bacon.........


----------



## macraven

Keep the bacon warm until I get there ......


----------



## Charade67

Good morning and Happy Lunar New Year.  Not much planned for today. A little house cleaning and maybe a movie later. 

Get well wishes to Schumi and Keisha. 

Keisha - I recommend watching some of Phineas and Ferb.  We are huge Disney fans and watch most of the movies when they are released, We've seen both Frozen movies and I think we own a DVD or Blue Ray of the first one. I never watched the Cartoon Network though. 

Lynne - I'm thinking Chinese too. Just have to convince dh. He's not as much of a fan as I am.

I need to get up and do something productive.  The spare bedroom downstairs could use some attention. I don't know how a room we rarely use gets so messy.


----------



## keishashadow

Looks like it’s going to be a good year to be a rat after all  Happy lunar new year to all  
Made New stir fry oyster sauce prominent dish Thursday.  Im just picking as stomach is revolting lol but disappeared yesterday, must’ve been good  Think I’ll tell the mr to grab his choice of takeout after work today 

Nice article on oldest DSs participation in the USA/Canada bowl in Dallas last week. Video clip of the entertaining sort of offensive plays he comes up with 

https://tribhssn.triblive.com/burre...eads-national-team-to-international-bowl-win/


Sue M said:


> Keishashadow sorry, sinus infections suck, esp when flying, ouch. I try to eat a lot of yogurt with antibiotics and take probiotics. They really wipe out your stomach.
> 
> At the moment we have a brief respite from the rain, yay!


ENT actually wrote out to take probiotic pills or a container of Greek yogurt 2x day , which I do enjoy and use in place of sour cream when I can get away with it

Lynne I’ll be writing a monthly ck To pay off juniors college costs for some time.  At least the first two DS are done lol

charade will have to give P&F a whirl  I just noticed
Avengers endgame on Disney+.  Did u watch the new live action lady & the tramp?  Thot that was going to theaters


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Did u watch the new live action lady & the tramp? Thot that was going to theaters


Yes, I did. I thought it was cute.  It pretty much stuck to the original story with a few minor changes and one big change that was needed.


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Looks like it’s going to be a good year to be a rat after all  Happy lunar new year to all  View attachment 468075
> Made New stir fry oyster sauce prominent dish Thursday.  Im just picking as stomach is revolting lol but disappeared yesterday, must’ve been good  Think I’ll tell the mr to grab his choice of takeout after work today
> 
> Nice article on oldest DSs participation in the USA/Canada bowl in Dallas last week. Video clip of the entertaining sort of offensive plays he comes up with
> 
> https://tribhssn.triblive.com/burre...eads-national-team-to-international-bowl-win/
> 
> ENT actually wrote out to take probiotic pills or a container of Greek yogurt 2x day , which I do enjoy and use in place of sour cream when I can get away with it
> 
> Lynne I’ll be writing a monthly ck To pay off juniors college costs for some time.  At least the first two DS are done lol
> 
> charade will have to give P&F a whirl  I just noticed
> Avengers endgame on Disney+.  Did u watch the new live action lady & the tramp?  Thot that was going to theaters


That’s good he told you to use probiotics and yogurt. I found out the hard way. I was on a course of antibiotics and then got really ill. Went to see my doctor and he said the meds wiped out both the good and bad bacteria and told me to get some probiotics. Started feeling better after starting them And yogurt.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.....hope you enjoyed a Chinese meal tonight......it’s Burns Night in Scotland today, supposed to be enjoying Haggis tonight......not really for me. I can taste a little of it as Tom loves it, but not a favourite of mine. 


Congratulations to your son Keisha!! What a fabulous achievement.....he really does sound very professional. And quite a victory for the USA against Canada....you must be very proud of him, he really knows his stuff!! Hope you’re feeling better today.......I think I‘m a sheep in the Chinese calendar........doesn’t quite suit me, never been a follower.......



Stir fries were all gorgeous even if I say so myself....I did overload mine with fresh ginger.....lush!!

Still so mild here, not very January like at all. Not complaining though.....


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Chinese food it was, and now full and chilling in front of my tube.  Older one is playing some FPS game with his friends online.  So different room for me.  

Rain has left the neighborhood, with pictures of flooding seen around the City, on tonight’s news. Lucky, we left to do some errands after the rain mostly stopped, and while wet roads and wiper needed, it was not bad driving. Lots of cars out, so I guess all were stir crazy with the 2 inches of rain that fell from around 3 this morning until around 2 this afternoon and wanted to get out.

May all have a quiet and lovely evening.


----------



## macraven

Lynne 
Every inch of rain would be 10 inches of snow 

When I lived in the north, I welcomed winter rain
( I hate snow)

I had a sub from Jersey Mike for dinner
I should have gone for Chinese 

Tomorrow it’s pizza night for us
I’m getting tired of pizza but Mr Mac loves it


Hope all the homies have sweet dreams tonight !


----------



## schumigirl

Oh.....all over to mac’s tonight for pizza!!!

About 15 years ago, I never used to eat pizza. Not quite sure why.....then I visited America.......and realised actually, I love pizza!! Tom was over the moon as when we used to get take out, it was never pizza.......now it’s a regular choice......



Mild here again today......sun is shining. Tom has gone out to get some fresh items, I’ll go back out tomorrow....nose is a little better, but I slept much better last night and so late this morning.

Laundry and not much else today. Spicy Moroccan chicken tonight.....I’ve also had a bash at preserving lemons, so will see how they turn out today.

And under 100 days now till May trip........

Ginger tea time.........have a great Sunday......


----------



## macraven

Give me a show of hands how many are coming over for pizza tonight...

Need to know if I should order 2 pizzas or 20


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## macraven

Ok since it looks like just 2 of us for pizza night, the order of 20 will hold ....


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Give me a show of hands how many are coming over for pizza tonight...
> 
> Need to know if I should order 2 pizzas or 20



Here!!!


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Give me a show of hands how many are coming over for pizza tonight...


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Put me down for 1..........

Pizza..........not slice........


----------



## macraven

And your toppings.....?

(you really should include bacon)


----------



## Lynne G

I’m in.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> And your toppings.....?
> 
> (you really should include bacon)



One of my favs is Papa John’s large with beef and bacon!!!

Really like that pizza, proud to say was my first job as a teen also!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Stew in crockpot simmering away. Rarely, something I’d make on a Sunday but the mr requested. At least will get 2 days out of it. 





macraven said:


> Lynne
> I had a sub from Jersey Mike for dinner
> Tomorrow it’s pizza night for us
> I’m getting tired of pizza but Mr Mac loves it


What’s your favorite?  I like the Spicey Italian on the Parmesan bun

Jersey mikes in SWA terminal cheers me before flight home Don’t have them, jimmy johns, firehouse subs either but plenty of independent shops



macraven said:


> Give me a show of hands how many are coming over for pizza tonight...
> 
> Need to know if I should order 2 pizzas or 20


I’ve been hankering for personal size with anchovies. My family refuses to be in house same time I order, citing the smell. Wimps lol

have converted 2 of my kids to the occasional joy of Hawaiian (pineapple and capicolla or ham in a pinch). Tried the spam variety, can’t say I can wrap my head around that standard in general


----------



## bobbie68

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend. The weather was rainy yesterday but the temps were in the 40's. Today sunshine with the same temps. Brian is working hard on the house trying to get certain projects done before  the realtor comes over.

Liv and Charlie will be going to work at 3 and I will continue to work on the house. I was proud of myself yesterday I packed up DVD's and CD's and a box for donating. As we are taking things down for painting we are boxing them up. In about a month or so my house will start looking empty. We have a lot of pictures and stuff around and on the walls. I am trying  not to wait till the last minute to do things.

Last night's dinner was a red clam sauce tonight Liv is having peas and pasta and the rest of us are having onions and mushrooms with pasta. We do a lot of pasta dishes with vegetables or sauce. The teens want to eat less meat. I am doing the best I can.

Pizza sounds good Mac my house would need several by themselves, mostly vegetables but do love buffalo chicken.

Finally regeistered Liv to vote. I am happy that she is eager too!!

Mac  yes we are planning to time the move for the end of June thru July sometime. We wanted Charlie to finish school. Trying to get there before Liv would start in early August. It is so tricky  trying to time things out (job, home and selling our house). Thanks for asking!! I hope you enjoy your pizza tonight.

Schumi Your walks on the beach and by the cliff sounds amazing. That is one of the perfect settings I could think of. My husband was a Monty Python fan when we met, not so much anymore since I control the TV viewings most of the time Glad your pary went well and hope you feel better.

Pumpkin Congrats on your grandbaby, how precious they are! Glad that you were able to help with things that sooth the baby. That is any new mom's dream

Keisha Hope you feel better and sounds like a good list of things to do from the doc. Congrats to your son!!

Charade We loved P&F when Liv was younger. It really was a great show. I hope you enjoyed  the movie if you went! 

Dixsuni I hope you had a nice weekend with your dad or your friend

Sue Nice pic! I hope your massage was nice. I love them but just never get to go. Yay for another trip, always fun to plan.

Robo Glad that your party was nice too. I hear you on it being a little more tiring to clean up as we get older. I hope you can relax now

Lynne Chinese with older one sounds  good!! I have never had left over steak with eggs sounds good. I hope your weather stays nice for walks.

 to Disneylifepapione and all the other SANS family!


----------



## keishashadow

bobbie68 said:


> Last night's dinner was a red clam sauce tonight Liv is having peas and pasta and the rest of us are having onions and mushrooms with pasta. We do a lot of pasta dishes with vegetables or sauce. The teens want to eat less meat. I am doing the best I can.


It can be a challenge to accommodate family’s various food wish lists   When I had a houseful Here offered a main entree, then an alternative of something easy peasy. Just got to be too much 

Ate my full of clams, mussels and crab legs at cape may. Skipped their clam pasta offering, looked so dry ugh.

can’t say I’ve ever seen clams & red sauce on a menu. Sounds interesting


----------



## schumigirl

Shocking and sad news about Kobe Bryant.

Horrible story and what a tragedy.

Have to admit, I will never set foot in a helicopter. We were gifted a helicopter flight in NYC few years back, never took advantage of it. But incredibly sad news. So young and with such a young family.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Stew in crockpot simmering away. Rarely, something I’d make on a Sunday but the mr requested. At least will get 2 days out of it.
> What’s your favorite?  I like the Spicey Italian on the Parmesan bun
> 
> Jersey mikes in SWA terminal cheers me before flight home Don’t have them, jimmy johns, firehouse subs either but plenty of independent shops
> 
> 
> I’ve been hankering for personal size with anchovies. My family refuses to be in house same time I order, citing the smell. Wimps lol
> 
> have converted 2 of my kids to the occasional joy of Hawaiian (pineapple and capicolla or ham in a pinch). Tried the spam variety, can’t say I can wrap my head around that standard in general



Never quite got the taste for anchovies on a pizza......but used them for a flavour enhancer in casseroles and similar......they add “something” extra.....although......ssshhhhhh.....don‘t tell anyone.......they don’t know!

I love pineapple on pizza, but so many hate it.......although I saw someone over here has started putting kiwi fruit on pizza........now, that seems wrong to me......but.....haven’t tried it yet! Not sure I will......

Spam should just be a no for everything........


mac.......bbq chicken with pineapple and double jalapeño for me.......




Sitting on opposite settees in sitting room, no tv on and just listening to 80’s station on devices......I have an iPad, Tom on laptop.....sharing stories we come across in the strange world of the internet.........kiwi fruit on pizza is one of those..........

Preserved lemons turned out well......will do them again. And enough Moroccan chicken for tomorrow night too.....often tastier next day too!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh I like pineapple on pizza.  Hmm, pizza would be good for tonight, but picked up some chicken breasts, so mashed with gravy and bag of mixed vegetables heated, and a meal made.  At least what I think I am making.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> Shocking and sad news about Kobe Bryant.
> 
> Horrible story and what a tragedy.
> 
> Have to admit, I will never set foot in a helicopter. We were gifted a helicopter flight in NYC few years back, never took advantage of it. But incredibly sad news. So young and with such a young family.



Very very very sad, I’ve been a Laker fan since I can remember and when that kid showed up from high school the future was so exciting, such an iconic player and truly one of the greats, so so sad, a beautiful day out and turned very sad upon this news.....remember to tell the ones you love you love them and the ones you appreciate you appreciate.....

To all my Dis friends......I appreciate you.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Time for a drink............or 10.


----------



## Charade67

We were watching the NFL Pro Bowl when we heard the news about Kobe Bryant. I can't even imagine what his wife is going through right now. Also the families of the other people who were in the crash. 

I have taken 2 very short helicopter rides (to and from our destination) and was actually less terrified than when I took a flight in a Cessna. 

Pizza - I will not eat green peppers, anchovies, or olives. I am also one who thinks  pineapple does not belong on pizza.  I like kiwi fruit, but, ugh!, not on pizza. 

We actually had pizza for lunch today. I have a few slices leftover that I might have for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Spam should just be a no for everything........


Agree 100%.


----------



## macraven

Ok, I’ll make sure to have different pizza orders for all

None of us can share as we all want something different

Mine will be my usual
Extra cheese, pineapple and bacon

Anyone not here at 7 tonight, I’ll wrap yours up and stick it in the fridge


----------



## Lynne G

Deal!  Mac.  LoL 

Have to see if older one is hungry.  I am, so off to make dinner.

Yeah, very sad news of the helicopter crash.  He grew up in the neighboring school district,   was a local name that made big news here when he was selected in the NBA draft.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Ok, I’ll make sure to have different pizza orders for all
> 
> None of us can share as we all want something different
> 
> Mine will be my usual
> Extra cheese, pineapple and bacon
> 
> Anyone not here at 7 tonight, I’ll wrap yours up and stick it in the fridge



24 minutes I believe Mac is in eastern time zone!


----------



## macraven

Yes I am on ET

get your requests in now ......or you will go hungry


----------



## Lynne G

Pepperoni!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Yes I am on ET
> 
> get your requests in now ......or you will go hungry




Outside of my usual I’ll go for a Hawaiian  with added jalapeños.


----------



## macraven

It was a nice pizza party we had

Hope all the homies had enough to eat !


----------



## Sue M

Well Mac, being on the West Coast I guess I missed out on the pizza!  Love a good thin crust NY pizza!  But I’m in the pineapple has no business on a pizza camp!

Bobbie sounds like you’re super organized!  Moving to a new location is a huge undertaking.

Keishashadow when my kids were young I only made one entree. Tried to make things everyone would like. My oldest to this day hates mushrooms so I made them big enough so she could pick out, lol.  It got to be a bit too much for me too-trying to cater to everyone so then I stuck to one entree!  Apparently they didn’t starve to death, lol. 


Today there was a mysterious yellow orb in the sky fleetingly!  After church did several errands including going thru the car wash since there was a break in the rain. My car is a mess from all the salt on the roads, etc.  Also may have stopped at DQ on the way home, they had 2 for 1 boxes of Dilly Bars. My bad. 
when I got home from all the errands I thought I’d have a small lay down on the sofa and ended up having a nap!

Dinner was left over stew I made in the Instant Pot. It was the first time I tried it in the IP and it came out great.

Tomorrow Aquafit I think.  Laundry, then an evening movie, Knives Out.  Trying to see as many nominated movies as I can.

Prayers for the Bryant family, such a terrible tradgey.


----------



## macraven

Note made
No pineapple for Miss Sue

also

 Extra pizza run take off the pineapple on Schumi a pizza and swap it on Janet’s pizza


----------



## schumigirl

Oh I’ll take everyone’s pineapple on my pizza........I LOVE pineapple on pizza..........It isn’t a bbq chicken pizza without pineapple.......strangely not so keen on ham and pineapple on their own......I love the sweet and spicy mix of the bbq sauce, pineapple and jalapeño.........mac.......it’s not even breakfast time and I’m craving spicy pineapple pizza!!!!




Meeting a friend for some shopping this morning. She is looking for new bedroom furniture so I’m taking her to the guy who we know makes the most beautiful bespoke furniture.....told her she’ll never purchase ready made again when she sees his full range of products. She loves our dining room and bedroom furniture so I’m sure she’ll buy from him.

No need to cook dinner tonight, only the two of tonight, so, we are just reheating up yesterday’s spicy Moroccan chicken.....although one of my friends said it’s not real Moroccan as I never add chick peas......hate them!!! We still love it.....she’s very exacting.......and also agrees pineapple should never be on a pizza.....she‘s so lovely, and still eats anything I cook for her so we forgive her for having wrong opinions.....  

Monday again.......have a good one........


----------



## Lynne G

Ah another cool and clear road commute. Dark still.

DH came home later, so I have no idea if any food from dinner was left over. Guess when I get home, will find out. Pretty sure nothing left over. No boxes in the refrigerator, so not even easy lunch for me. Oh well. Did take a muffin for breakfast, so there’s that.

And tea, why yes it is.

Yeah, I always make one meal, sometimes little one is so picky, she makes her own.  She’s does eat most of what I cook.

Sue, hope the movie is enjoyed tonight.

Schumi, hope shopping is good this afternoon.

Off to make tea.  

Most bestest Monday to all the homies.


----------



## macraven

Lynne if nothing in your fridge to make a meal out of tonight, I’ll send you our leftover pizza

Sue, I’m not up on current movies but hope the one you saw was a good one for you

Schumi, furniture shopping is right up there with clothes shopping
A fun way to spend a day
And hopefully a restaurant follows the shopping 

keisha, Bobbie, no idea where my posts to you went?
using an iPhone to do the Dis I somehow delete things when my fat fingers hits the wrong command

No rain today and back in the mid 50’s again
I like the weather here now

good day for all homies !


----------



## Disxuni

Sorry I missed you all for the weekend. Seems I missed a pizza party. I'm always pretty basic, like pepperoni.

However, I do like bianca pizza, chicken pizzas (with limited toppings, like just some spinach), and pizzas with alfredo sauce are nice. I think the less toppings the better. Not only, because I am a picky eater, but it seems the less the better quality of pizza. You get to focus on the pizza itself, it's less of a mess, and less of a droopy pizza (vegetables non-cooked + on pizza = droopy pizza).

Spent Saturday talking about class with dad and as a family went to Bubba Gump in Daytona. We hadn't been there in ages. Do not know if anyone is a fan here, but we personally like the ribs. Seems a lot of other items are lacking however (the fried foods such as fish and shrimp for example). At least at this one that's the case. Only experience we had at the one at CW was having dessert once. Which is good.

Sunday spent talking about all the projects I have going on with my dad as well that we do together. Middle Passage (as I mentioned previously), working with individuals from the Greek Shine in St Aug, and trying to reach out to different reps about another initiative on how to encourage youth to use the internet in a useful, non-harmful way and suicide prevention. After that got to enjoy the afternoon with one of my good friends and played games for the whole afternoon. Which I rarely do so that was fun.

I hope everyone had a good weekend and hope all the homies are powering through this Monday. We can do it! Only a few more days until the next weekend, right?


----------



## schumigirl

Yes mac..........I had pizza for lunch!!!

Took friend to see the furniture maker and she loved him and his work. She loves the table we have in the kitchen, but, it only holds around 8 people, so she had the same style as that, but in larger size similar to what we have in our dining room.....I knew she’d like this man and his work. She’ll have to wait a few months though for it as he is in demand. 

Then, she took me to lunch as a thank you for driving her all the way down there, and I chose a restaurant that I know does lovely pizza’s.....have to say it was lovely......she had wine, but I abstained as I was driving.....but, nice morning with lovely lunch thrown in. Pizza’s were so large though, she took half of hers home, but I didn’t as I don‘t like cold or reheated pizza.....

Don’t feel like a full meal, so popped chicken in freezer dish and will have it another time. Tom will have tomato soup and grilled cheese and tomato sandwich.......simple.

Turned colder though......

Time for a cuppa......


----------



## keishashadow

Thinking of making choc chip cookies to fuel he who is on midnight shift and working OT to fill in for sick fellow employee. Bribery has its merits

Brunch for jr, then spent rest of am trying to find flights from Pit to Phl for family. Even more limited than after SWA pulled out.


schumigirl said:


> Shocking and sad news about Kobe Bryant.
> 
> Horrible story and what a tragedy.
> 
> Have to admit, I will never set foot in a helicopter. We were gifted a helicopter flight in NYC few years back, never took advantage of it. But incredibly sad news. So young and with such a young family.


I’ve lost count of how many touristy copter accidents since I booked the small Cessna in Hawaii. Honestly, was terrifying to see how close to mts and low they flew while we were up 


Charade67 said:


> We were watching the NFL Pro Bowl when we heard the news about Kobe Bryant. I can't even imagine what his wife is going through right now. Also the families of the other people who were in the crash.


She has gone thru a lot, period in that marriage. Most I know would’ve tossed in the towel long ago

a shame, he was a legend and did great charity work But the fact his eldest DD also perished is heartbreaking 


macraven said:


> Extra pizza run take off the pineapple on Schumi a pizza and swap it on Janet’s pizza


I want it all. Have found pizza is usually good except at most theme park venues lol  sals is great but via Napoli gets my nod in area


Disxuni said:


> Sunday spent talking about all the projects I have going on with my dad as well that we do together. Middle Passage (as I mentioned previously), working with individuals from the Greek Shine in St Aug, and trying to reach out to different reps about another initiative on how to encourage youth to use the internet in a useful, non-harmful way and suicide prevention. After that got to enjoy the afternoon with one of my good friends and played games for the whole afternoon. Which I rarely do so that was fun.


Greek shrine? Not following. Nice to see you have a great relationship


----------



## Sue M

@keishashadow have you tried that new Italian restaurant on The Boardwalk for pizza?  My ADR date for Aug is coming up, thinking of trying it.


----------



## Disxuni

@keishashadow The full name is St Photios Greek Orthodox National Shrine in St Augustine, FL. It's a historical place dedicated to the first Greeks that established residency there with a chapel that was fully restored. They had information on the Middle Passage project we're working on and through that they want us to potentially help them too.


----------



## keishashadow

Disxuni said:


> @keishashadow The full name is St Photios Greek Orthodox National Shrine in St Augustine, FL. It's a historical place dedicated to the first Greeks that established residency there with a chapel that was fully restored. They had information on the Middle Passage project we're working on and through that they want us to potentially help them too.


That sounds interesting. We have many people of Greek heritage in area, many really astonishing beautiful Byzantine churches


----------



## keishashadow

Sue M said:


> @keishashadow have you tried that new Italian restaurant on The Boardwalk for pizza?  My ADR date for Aug is coming up, thinking of trying it.


No but with limited CS options there, am a fan of pizza/hoagie window on boardwalk. It’s surprisingly good & cheap for Disney 

mans you can’t beat the view!


----------



## Disxuni

@keishashadow Might have some information about them there. Not only they cover the history of that location, but they have various pictures and stories of all kinds of churches and what not over the US. Also, that pizza looks not too bad.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet, that is good looking food!!! And how young does Mr Keisha look in that picture!! He doesn’t have a picture in the attic does he.......  



So, my husband said to me tonight with a wry smile......have you thought about our Christmas trip this year??

That seemed to me, to be code for......book the flights! So, I had the laptop out quicker than you can blink ......straight on to Virgin Atlantic website and I got 3 flights booked for later this year in Premium again........for 14 nights at RP with Kyle for another Holiday trip

He had already checked with his work if he could get the time off, and his boss told him yep, no problem! Seems a long way off right now.....

Bedtime here........


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  More trips with Kyle for the holidays, Schumi.


----------



## Monykalyn

Quick "hi" ! Been so busy-seems I missed a grandbaby (so precious!) and a pizza party. Although we did have pizza saturday-both boy child and I have the crud (for me - again!). He has been running a fever past 3 days so he stayed home from school today. Seems better today except horrible cough. 

Actually making chinese tonight-orange chicken in instant pot with rice in the rice cooker. This would be the time I relax with a glass of wine but ugh-no appetite for any alcohol right now. Other than the week in Florida it has been a dry January for me...

Getting ready for our big Chili cookoff fundraiser for Boys&Girls club. Kobe was a great friend of the clubs and had visited several over the years. Such a tragedy for his and the other families/loved ones.

Older DD told me she applied for the DCP again and is already  on to her phone interview; she coaxed a coworker through his app as well (his first time applying) and he is also onto his phone interview. DCP is her backup plan if grad school right away in fall doesn't work out, but she is super excited about her upcoming visit to Purdue.

Middle kid - the high school senior this year-and her all girl Robotics team won their big competition this year and are going to State! She was pretty excited!!

Timers going off-time to finish dinner!


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn said:


> Quick "hi" ! Been so busy-seems I missed a grandbaby (so precious!) and a pizza party. Although we did have pizza saturday-both boy child and I have the crud (for me - again!). He has been running a fever past 3 days so he stayed home from school today. Seems better today except horrible cough.
> 
> Actually making chinese tonight-orange chicken in instant pot with rice in the rice cooker. This would be the time I relax with a glass of wine but ugh-no appetite for any alcohol right now. Other than the week in Florida it has been a dry January for me...
> 
> Getting ready for our big Chili cookoff fundraiser for Boys&Girls club. Kobe was a great friend of the clubs and had visited several over the years. Such a tragedy for his and the other families/loved ones.
> 
> Older DD told me she applied for the DCP again and is already  on to her phone interview; she coaxed a coworker through his app as well (his first time applying) and he is also onto his phone interview. DCP is her backup plan if grad school right away in fall doesn't work out, but she is super excited about her upcoming visit to Purdue.
> 
> Middle kid - the high school senior this year-and her all girl Robotics team won their big competition this year and are going to State! She was pretty excited!!
> 
> Timers going off-time to finish dinner!


Congrats to all the kids!  Exciting times for them all.  How are the feathered kids? 
Have you made the orange chicken in the IP before?  Share recipe please!

Off to the movies soon.


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse


----------



## macraven

scotlass said:


> Hey youse



I can’t believe you are here.....


been waiting for ten years for you to return ..

welcome back home!

For those that do not know scotlass, she was in this thread way back in the beginning


----------



## macraven

Sue M said:


> How are the feathered kids?
> Have you made the orange chicken in the IP before?
> 
> Off to the movies soon.



I laughed so hard I had tears.....

mentioning feathered friends and making orange chicken .....

I know it was two different sentences but I was skimming through quickly to catch up in the thread and first thought....
maybe I should reread what was written


----------



## macraven

Well it looks like the night shift crew is not here tonight 
Not sure if I will be awake when Schumi checks in unless I smell bacon cooking ...

sweet dreams homies !


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Lynne.......excited for that trip already!!

Monyk......nice to see you......love orange chicken!! And it’s cook off time again! It comes around doesn’t it.......hope your boy feels better soon and good luck to DD!

mac......no bacon this morning.......croissants for us today and fruit!!! What was I thinking, it’s so cold here now. No frost or snow, but, just cold. Should have had bacon......maybe we’ll have it for lunch......



Yes, a cold one today.......have waxing appointment this morning......least it’ll be warm in there......pop into town and then back home I think with heating warm and cosy. I’m such a wimp.....I hate being cold.......

No ideas for dinner tonight.......

Have a good Tuesday.......


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> I laughed so hard I had tears.....
> 
> mentioning feathered friends and making orange chicken .....
> 
> I know it was two different sentences but I was skimming through quickly to catch up in the thread and first thought....
> maybe I should reread what was written


 Oh dear! It did come off rather funny didn’t it!


----------



## Lynne G

Hope MonyK doesn’t show those chickens her dinner tonight. LOL.  Hope you feel better today, and yay!  Hope the kids get the DCP jobs this summer.  And yay for robots winners. 


Cool one here.  And happy Tuesday.  And yes, this is the day of the week, Taco  is the food today.  Get your orders in, Mac usually does her Taco Bell run today.



Yep, Good Morning homies. Totally terrific day to you all. And hey, eat a taco or two. 

Time for that second cup of tea.   Later.  Oh, and not waxing today, hope Schumi’s waxing goes quick and not painful.


----------



## Disxuni

Hey there @scotlass! I guess a welcome back is in order! 



Happy Taco Tuesday to all the homies! Hope it's a good one. However, I'm more in the mood for orange chicken now.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all

no tacos here but have new recipe started in crockpot. Jambalaya of all things. Figure either a major hit or a huge miss sort of thing

Literally dragging him to my dermatologist today. Thinking I should’ve just scheduled his appt so I could watch him like a hawk.  He isn’t exactly  the best patient

Carole u done made Dorian’s day. On midnight shift probably feeling as old as methuselah!

welcome home Scotla

. 





Monykalyn said:


> Middle kid - the high school senior this year-and her all girl Robotics team won their big competition this year and are going to State! She was pretty excited!!
> Congrats! Lots of hard work paid off there





Monykalyn said:


> Older DD told me she applied for the DCP again and is already on to her phone interview; she coaxed a coworker through his app as well (his first time applying) and he is also onto his phone interview. DCP is her backup plan if grad school right away in fall doesn't work out, but she is super excited about her upcoming visit to Purdue.


Good luck to her too!  what a blessing to have such accomplished go-getting kiddos.

you’ve had ur share of crud this season, yuck. U think from work encounters?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Hey all...

Youngest and I are home today, guess we’re getting our share of the stuff going around.

I’ll put us on some big bowls of chicken noodle for lunch, Mama would come home early but she has an extremely busy morning at her office til about mid afternoon.

We have a restaurant in our area called Runza, they run a special on Tuesday called Temp Tuesday, so you buy a drink and fries and get your runza sandwich for what ever the temp was this morning last few weeks they’ve been free, so for around $3.25 or so per person it’s such good food for hardly nothing.

I did get my new Jersey Mike’s coupons in the post yesterday!!!

We do have a favorite Taco Tuesday place but we love to get our fix on the Runza special while it goes on.

Have a good day all...


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Lynne.....yes, waxing hurt like heck today!!! I think because I`ve been feeling less than 100% it just stung a little more than usual!!! Enjoy that tea!!!

Keisha....lol on Methusela…….hope today goes ok!!! Men don`t seem to be good patients ever!!!

DLPN......hope you and the kiddo feel better soon......so many things going around everywhere!!! Chicken noodle soup sounds good about now!!! 




We came straight home after being out this morning, didn't go any shopping as it was so cold! Not icy frosty cold, but just the wind. Wandering around town with cold like that just isn't fun! We came home and had rolls with bacon for lunch again......nice!!! Tom made them though and he does put an awful lot of bacon on the rolls......not really a bad thing I guess!!! 

I think my cold that was improving has come back.....with a cough! But, won`t let it get me down......I`m a trooper   

Realised we hadn't booked our overnight stay at the airport for May this morning, so we got September and December booked while we were on their website. Sorted. 

Then booked our car service for September and December too, May was already booked......that`s about as organised as we need to be right now. 

Made a very hot and spicy chicken curry for tonight....Kyle will have southern fried chicken if he`s home for dinner. Looking forward to that!!! 

Ginger tea time........


----------



## Lynne G

DisneyLife, hope you and your little one feel better soon.  Yep, chicken noodle soup always a good meal when not feeling well.


Haha!  Hope Schumi and family had a good meal.  And I would be eating with Kyle, as enjoy some good fried chicken.  

Ended up making burgers.  Not feeling like much, so easy for me.  Now just chilling, as feeling cool outside.  So under a blanket, and watching what I want in other room than older one is playing online something, I think baseball?  Eh, no need to monitor most of what he watches and plays.


----------



## Sue M

Disney life & Schumi feel better!  So far I’ve been able to avoid the winter cold although oldest daughter has had several working in daycare!  

Schumi I have our Aug airport hotel booked, but not flight yet!

Keishashadow love jambalaya yum!  How did it turn out?  

Today was time to renew Mr’s car insurance. Agent came over just after lunch. Yuck, rage went up $100. $1700 for one year. They’ve revised their fee structure this year. Not happy. They say many will save money. We asked our agent if any of her clients have had rate go down, nope. 
Our insurance company is the only game in town, being a Crown corporation. They used to be good. But I think things have been mismanaged for awhile now.

On the bright side, it’s a beautiful sunny day, at last!  My neighbor and I got out for a walk with our doggies and she also took her very cute granddaughter in the stroller. We haven’t had a sunny day for so long it looked like the whole neighbourhood was out!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Thank you everyone!!!

We were still up to going and grabbing our Runza dinner. Wow does that place get PACKED when that special is going on, coldest temp in the area was 23 degrees so 23 cents for the sandwich as long as you buy the drink and fries, so was about $3.43 a piece!


----------



## Lynne G

Why yes it is.  A Wednesday is here, and most keeping that week day schedule, get over this hump of a day, and yep, Friday will appear in 2 days.  Woot!  For those of leisure or not on such a 5 day week day schedule, hey, it’s Wednesday!  Go wild!

Cool start, with some clouds rolling in, but oh so dark out.  Quick enough commute, and oh joy, tea for me.  

Hope those not feeling well, good thoughts and healing ones are sent.  Hope the mummy dust sent finds you better feeling.  Take care.

Enjoy hearing of all the trip on the Day of Vacation Day Off, yesterday’s theme.  Eh, so far, only our next January trip is a lock. Spring Break May find us on a train, but heading North, not South.   Thinking of a June or later May get away, just have to see what I can find.  

Have a wonderful Wednesday homies!


----------



## schumigirl

We have another beautiful but chilly day! 

Went out for some fresh air.....didn't stay out long though. Picked up some proscuitto from a deli in next town to us and some newer meats we hadn't tried before......that`ll be lunch along with some Brie and crusty bread. 

No plans today at all......except some baking. I`m really not the best baker, but everyone seems to enjoy it anyway. Tonight I`m making spicy meatballs with maybe pasta or maybe potato wedges....will see how we feel later. 

Have a great Wednesday.


----------



## Disxuni

It seems a lot of people are not feeling up to snuff. Hope you guys are feeling yourself soon. 

We're finally in the middle of the week. Whoop! I have a feeling this network thing is going to catch up to me. So far so good, but however that's only, because I get the gist of it since it's a lot of stuff I work with on a daily bases, but not in full detail. A lot of terms too. Considering all the stuff covered in two weeks, it'll be interesting to know how deep it's going to get in the later weeks.

Jonesing for another quick trip over to UO this weekend, but we shall see. Depends on if I have everything done by then, or I have other volunteer work to do. However, one things for sure is going to celebrate a birthday with one of my oldest friend's. We've been friends since the seventh grade.


----------



## keishashadow

It’s still time to say good morning all.  In the spirit of Wednesday & the national pastime (not to mention a nod to Lynne’s team lol)






I had multiple bad things frozen off yesterday & both DH & I are scheduled for quickie procedures in early. February, back to back.  Taking the whole togetherness thing to a whole new level.  You know you have a bit of a travel habit when you schedule health things around whether you can go into ‘the water’ or not in time for next trip hahahaha

Jr taking me out to late lunch, bribery for driving him to airport for his trip to AZ tomorrow.  Not necessary but much appreciated 




schumigirl said:


> I think my cold that was improving has come back.....with a cough! But, won`t let it get me down......I`m a trooper


Soldier on hut hut


schumigirl said:


> Then booked our car service for September and December too, May was already booked......that`s about as organised as we need to be right now.


You are ahead of the game.  I’m checking rental car rates the day prior  but happy enough to book a midsize on alamo and hope for something cool(er) to be hidden in the aisle.  Usually works out well.  One thing that really tends to fluctuate wildly in our trips, it’s become a big of an obsession if truth be told lol 


Sue M said:


> Keishashadow love jambalaya yum! How did it turn out?


Surprisingly, really good.  Added a few of my own tweaks. My DHs creole forebears would roll over in their graves but I tend to use either sliced kliebassa for sausage in it.  This time had in freezer those mini hillshire farms mini type things, left over from holidays.  Perfect for my taste.  One kiddo was in heaven.  Mr turned his his nose up at it, saved him some plain shrimp to have today.   Will never both with the other more labor intensive way again.


Lynne G said:


> Enjoy hearing of all the trip on the Day of Vacation Day Off, yesterday’s theme. Eh, so far, only our next January trip is a lock. Spring Break May find us on a train, but heading North, not South. Thinking of a June or later May get away, just have to see what I can find.


January is cruise?  North, say it’s not so lol.   Rarely find myself heading that way but did love Alaskan cruise.  

(A little voice is saying, October...come back to the dark side & see your friends )


schumigirl said:


> Tonight I`m making spicy meatballs with maybe pasta or maybe potato wedges....will see how we feel later.


Aging myself but thinking of old commerical ‘that’s a spidey meatball’. I never like how my oven potato wedges turn out.


Disxuni said:


> Jonesing for another quick trip over to UO this weekend, but we shall see. Depends on if I have everything done by then, or I have other volunteer work to do. However, one things for sure is going to celebrate a birthday with one of my oldest friend's. We've been friends since the seventh grade.


So nice to be so close.  You should celebrate that friendship, rare.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> It’s still time to say good morning all.  In the spirit of Wednesday & the national pastime (not to mention a nod to Lynne’s team lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had multiple bad things frozen off yesterday & both DH & I are scheduled for quickie procedures in early. February, back to back.  Taking the whole togetherness thing to a whole new level.  You know you have a bit of a travel habit when you schedule health things around whether you can go into ‘the water’ or not in time for next trip hahahaha
> 
> Jr taking me out to late lunch, bribery for driving him to airport for his trip to AZ tomorrow.  Not necessary but much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> Soldier on hut hut
> 
> You are ahead of the game.  I’m checking rental car rates the day prior  but happy enough to book a midsize on alamo and hope for something cool(er) to be hidden in the aisle.  Usually works out well.  One thing that really tends to fluctuate wildly in our trips, it’s become a big of an obsession if truth be told lol
> 
> Surprisingly, really good.  Added a few of my own tweaks. My DHs creole forebears would roll over in their graves but I tend to use either sliced kliebassa for sausage in it.  This time had in freezer those mini hillshire farms mini type things, left over from holidays.  Perfect for my taste.  One kiddo was in heaven.  Mr turned his his nose up at it, saved him some plain shrimp to have today.   Will never both with the other more labor intensive way again.
> 
> January is cruise?  North, say it’s not so lol.   Rarely find myself heading that way but did love Alaskan cruise.
> 
> (A little voice is saying, October...come back to the dark side & see your friends )
> 
> Aging myself but thinking of old commerical ‘that’s a spidey meatball’. I never like how my oven potato wedges turn out.
> 
> So nice to be so close.  You should celebrate that friendship, rare.



lol.....love the joint appointments!! Tom and I do that too......everyone thinks its  already funny we spend all our time together, but joint appointments knock them as even funnier for some reason!!

Enjoy the lunch.....always nice to spend time with the kiddos for any reason.......oh we’re not that organised.......we have only booked the car service to take us too and from the airport........we do have May’s car booked, just not September or Nov/Dec trip yet.....will get September’s car booked next few days or so.

My potato wedges are usually alright, I use the same tray and it cooks them perfectly.......never heard of a spidey meatball.....lol.....



Watching nothing special on tv.....might go through and put a movie on the big screen......

Have put 2 slow cookers on with a pork butt split between the two of them. They’ll cook overnight and will portion them up tomorrow for the freezer. Bbq sauce was cooked today too.

Hope Wednesday is good for you........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Keisha, good luck with medical stuff, including luck to DH too.  Yep, the mom taxi is alive and well.  LOL  No, cruise not heading North, the train would be. Little one has NYC on her radar for her Spring Break.  We had such a good time last time we went for 2 nights last June.  Cruise next January is going to RC's Coco Cay, St. Thomas and St. K.  So, South we will be.  And, never been to 2 of those places, so looking forward to sailing on the mega ship Harmony.  And yep, Fall trip for me, yes.  Can't stay away from HHN.  Hoping to see great AP rates for towards end of September this time, rather than October.  That's a planned one.  Will be stalking SW soon, as beginning of August is open so far.  Love the Super Bowl reminder! 

Most deep blue sky that I have seen in some time.  Glorious sun, but ooh, that wind is cool and yeah, 40 out, but wind chills in the low 30's.  Was a nice enough walk, and back for more tea.

I am sure Schumi's baking went well.  Lush her meals usually are.  Nice to not have much planned for today.

Dix, hope the network stuff does work out well for you.  And yep, should go to the Dark Side this week-end.  Start of MG, yay!


----------



## Sue M

Love the camel Keishashadow!  I’m going to have to look up a jambalaya recipe for the IP.

Today I did my morning volunteering at the church, then went for my mani. 
pouring rain today. Yesterday was so beautiful but guess that’s it, guess one day of sun is all we get.

This afternoon I booked our (daughter & I) August Orlando flights. Airport hotel has been booked since my last stay earlier this month.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Have put 2 slow cookers on with a pork butt split between the two of them. They’ll cook overnight and will portion them up tomorrow for the freezer. Bbq sauce was cooked today too.


that’s a lotta meat!

I am restraining myself from the obvious butt jokes lol


Lynne G said:


> Cruise next January is going to RC's Coco Cay, St. Thomas and St. K. So, South we will be. And, never been to 2 of those places, so looking forward to sailing on the mega ship Harmony.


God willing, we’re doing western itinerary on the harmony the end of March. Loved the oasis, this one has even more bells & whistles! 

Both ports are among my favs!  On St T we do maegans bay or ferry to st. Johns  

St kitts has a great batik factory tour place. Have a few of the beautiful pieces the artists make there...pillows & head wraps for beach.  
we have done the whole island tour thing there but now tend to just reserve a beach club. It’s one of the few less commercialized islands, so pretty & full of mongoose of all things 


Sue M said:


> Today I did my morning volunteering at the church, then went for my mani.


Ooh what shade?  I keep telling myself one day I really need to commit to a full mani & pedi.  Type A sort I am have always preferred to do my own nails but the idea of being pampered is growing on me


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> that’s a lotta meat!
> 
> I am restraining myself from the obvious butt jokes lol
> 
> God willing, we’re doing western itinerary on the harmony the end of March. Loved the oasis, this one has even more bells & whistles!
> 
> Both ports are among my favs!  On St T we do maegans bay or ferry to st. Johns
> 
> St kitts has a great batik factory tour place. Have a few of the beautiful pieces the artists make there...pillows & head wraps for beach.
> we have done the whole island tour thing there but now tend to just reserve a beach club. It’s one of the few less commercialized islands, so pretty & full of mongoose of all things
> 
> Ooh what shade?  I keep telling myself one day I really need to commit to a full mani & pedi.  Type A sort I am have always preferred to do my own nails but the idea of being pampered is growing on me


its actually a bit brighter than pic, but it’s night time


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Sue M said:


> its actually a bit brighter than pic, but it’s night time



Now this is stuff my wife would LOVE to chat about....!


----------



## Monykalyn

Ugh is january over yet? Son diagnosed with Flu yesterday. Sick since Friday so is now starting to feel better and fever free.
Puppy is growing fast-still a little clumsy though. And was obsessed with me yesterday-every time I sat down after work he crawled into my lap, and sat and watched me cook dinner. I had to have DH hold him so I could go to bed.

And yep-yet more SNOW last night-turned to rain that melted it but flurries on way home.  Chickens used to the white stuff but still not happy. Supposed to be really nice this Sunday-will need to get to coop to clean out before Superbowl (GO CHIEFS) and next round of icky weather.


keishashadow said:


> you’ve had ur share of crud this season, yuck. U think from work encounters?


I am really not sure where I'm getting this goop. Just the cough left now. Got some wine tonight as maybe the alcohol will kill last of germs! I've been in Healthcare/hospitals/nursing homes for 20 years so why this year is so awful I have no idea...although this year the allergies have been as bad as they've ever been too!

Think an early bedtime is good...

Hope all are well now and warm!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Monykalyn said:


> Ugh is january over yet? Son diagnosed with Flu yesterday. Sick since Friday so is now starting to feel better and fever free.
> Puppy is growing fast-still a little clumsy though. And was obsessed with me yesterday-every time I sat down after work he crawled into my lap, and sat and watched me cook dinner. I had to have DH hold him so I could go to bed.
> 
> And yep-yet more SNOW last night-turned to rain that melted it but flurries on way home.  Chickens used to the white stuff but still not happy. Supposed to be really nice this Sunday-will need to get to coop to clean out before Superbowl (GO CHIEFS) and next round of icky weather.
> 
> I am really not sure where I'm getting this goop. Just the cough left now. Got some wine tonight as maybe the alcohol will kill last of germs! I've been in Healthcare/hospitals/nursing homes for 20 years so why this year is so awful I have no idea...although this year the allergies have been as bad as they've ever been too!
> 
> Think an early bedtime is good...
> 
> Hope all are well now and warm!



Definitely some stuff making the rounds that’s for sure. Hope he gets feeling better soon.

I’m a Cowboys fan as far as football goes, but since Kansas City is only a few hours away driving I’m hoping they’ll get the job done also, they really do have some great talent, that quarterback, boy he has a bright future!!!


----------



## macraven

MonyK
 from all the homies


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn said:


> Ugh is january over yet? Son diagnosed with Flu yesterday. Sick since Friday so is now starting to feel better and fever free.
> Puppy is growing fast-still a little clumsy though. And was obsessed with me yesterday-every time I sat down after work he crawled into my lap, and sat and watched me cook dinner. I had to have DH hold him so I could go to bed.
> 
> And yep-yet more SNOW last night-turned to rain that melted it but flurries on way home.  Chickens used to the white stuff but still not happy. Supposed to be really nice this Sunday-will need to get to coop to clean out before Superbowl (GO CHIEFS) and next round of icky weather.
> 
> I am really not sure where I'm getting this goop. Just the cough left now. Got some wine tonight as maybe the alcohol will kill last of germs! I've been in Healthcare/hospitals/nursing homes for 20 years so why this year is so awful I have no idea...although this year the allergies have been as bad as they've ever been too!
> 
> Think an early bedtime is good...
> 
> Hope all are well now and warm!


Yuck, the gift that keeps on giving. Hope your son is over his flu soon. And hope he doesn’t pass it on to you. Yup, wine sounds like a fine anti flu precaution for you!  
Sounds like puppy has picked you as his person. Nothing like a warm cuddly pup in your lap. 
We have equal opportunity doggies. Sydney favours me, and Sophie favours my husband.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Oh Keisha, good luck with medical stuff, including luck to DH too.  Yep, the mom taxi is alive and well.  LOL  No, cruise not heading North, the train would be. Little one has NYC on her radar for her Spring Break.  We had such a good time last time we went for 2 nights last June.  Cruise next January is going to RC's Coco Cay, St. Thomas and St. K.  So, South we will be.  And, never been to 2 of those places, so looking forward to sailing on the mega ship Harmony.  And yep, Fall trip for me, yes.  Can't stay away from HHN.  Hoping to see great AP rates for towards end of September this time, rather than October.  That's a planned one.  Will be stalking SW soon, as beginning of August is open so far.  Love the Super Bowl reminder!
> 
> Most deep blue sky that I have seen in some time.  Glorious sun, but ooh, that wind is cool and yeah, 40 out, but wind chills in the low 30's.  Was a nice enough walk, and back for more tea.
> 
> I am sure Schumi's baking went well.  Lush her meals usually are.  Nice to not have much planned for today.
> 
> Dix, hope the network stuff does work out well for you.  And yep, should go to the Dark Side this week-end.  Start of MG, yay!



A NY trip sounds good about now Lynne....we do enjoy going there. I`ve visited 6 times to NYC and could easily visit anytime....never bored there.....sounds like it would be a lovely trip for both of you.....




keishashadow said:


> that’s a lotta meat!
> 
> I am restraining myself from the obvious butt jokes lol
> 
> God willing, we’re doing western itinerary on the harmony the end of March. Loved the oasis, this one has even more bells & whistles!
> 
> Both ports are among my favs!  On St T we do maegans bay or ferry to st. Johns
> 
> St kitts has a great batik factory tour place. Have a few of the beautiful pieces the artists make there...pillows & head wraps for beach.
> we have done the whole island tour thing there but now tend to just reserve a beach club. It’s one of the few less commercialized islands, so pretty & full of mongoose of all things
> 
> Ooh what shade?  I keep telling myself one day I really need to commit to a full mani & pedi.  Type A sort I am have always preferred to do my own nails but the idea of being pampered is growing on me



Yes it is a huge butt!!!! Sometimes jokes just need to be mentioned...…. 

Never been one for mani/pedi`s….when my friend that passed away was here, she`d drag me along to Spa days (such a hardship ) as she loved all that. I never put nail polish on though. Your nails always look good so you must be doing something right.

I actually have three vouchers collecting dust in a drawer for Spa Days.....will get round to them eventually......






Monykalyn said:


> Ugh is january over yet? Son diagnosed with Flu yesterday. Sick since Friday so is now starting to feel better and fever free.
> Puppy is growing fast-still a little clumsy though. And was obsessed with me yesterday-every time I sat down after work he crawled into my lap, and sat and watched me cook dinner. I had to have DH hold him so I could go to bed.
> 
> And yep-yet more SNOW last night-turned to rain that melted it but flurries on way home.  Chickens used to the white stuff but still not happy. Supposed to be really nice this Sunday-will need to get to coop to clean out before Superbowl (GO CHIEFS) and next round of icky weather.
> 
> I am really not sure where I'm getting this goop. Just the cough left now. Got some wine tonight as maybe the alcohol will kill last of germs! I've been in Healthcare/hospitals/nursing homes for 20 years so why this year is so awful I have no idea...although this year the allergies have been as bad as they've ever been too!
> 
> Think an early bedtime is good...
> 
> Hope all are well now and warm!



Hope you and DS feel a lot better too!! Wine is good!!! Everyone seems to be suffering with something right now over here....guess it`s all over! 


Mild and grey today, but rain and high winds forecast. 

Turned off the slow cookers, pork smells amazing.......will let them cool and then portion up later. Got some grocery shopping to do today, a couple of farm stores and then home. 

Tonight we`re having fish and chips from a proper fish and chip shop for a change......no cooking!! We all decided last night we fancied some...not something we get often, and not as good as ones we get up in Scotland, but good enough....

Dull breakfast of toast with marmalade, lunch is undecided yet....still have some charcuterie and cheese, so may just snack around that. 

It`s Thursday.........





​


----------



## scotlass

macraven said:


> I can’t believe you are here.....
> 
> 
> been waiting for ten years for you to return ..
> 
> welcome back home!
> 
> For those that do not know scotlass, she was in this thread way back in the beginning



Aye it’s been a wee while. 
How are you?
We don’t have a trip to the dark side arrange for this year yet. The boy is at University and his 3rd year is work placement so we need to wait and see what holidays he gets. 
We will get there but not knowing when is stressing  me oot a wee bit.

loving the new place btw but it could do with a pool boy.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, pretty nails Sue has. 

Ooh, Flu at MonyK's place.  Sending lots of well wishes to your DS, hope he gets lots of rest, and drugs, and will be better soon.  Yeah, saying rain, or winter mix, with the Nor'easter coming this week-end.  At least the temps will be higher than today.


  - bet Schumi's place is smelling tasty, bbq pork.  While I prefer a beef brisket, I enjoy bbq places.


Ah, weather guy report: coldest day than we've had in some time.  Yeah, I'd say 26 out commute was a tad cool.  And that wind, keeping the feel like temps around 10 degrees cooler. 

But a quick lunch time walk today.  Seems since one of us is leaving, new job, lunch in office for all to enjoy.  Yay!  Particularly since a colder feeling day out.  While there will be some sun, clouds will be rolling in with the wind.  So, yeah, nice enough that at least the rain or mix will not yet be here. 

Ah, tea for me.  Routine, I know.  But I do like tea.  Generally, not an English lass, as milk in my tea is a big no.  I do like a nice English Breakfast tea, and Earl Gray too, and some fruit flavored ones.  The ones I drink the most, is the common black leaf tea. 


And, you know this day, yep, while Schumi and MonyK have wine on their mind, good thing it is Thirsty Thursday.

 - Yep, Mardi Gras will be here soon. So, all party up, it's time for a drink or two, and have a totally good Thursday.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.....he’s, pulled pork smells delicious!! English breakfast tea has GOT to have milk in it........others, definitely not. I did have to explain to an American once about milk in tea, but they only knew that sweet tea that’s for us, is not really tea.....lol........

I have a friend that’s often in your neck of the woods for a few days with work......she’s there right now and says she’s never been colder!!! She does love the hotel though! 

Hope your day is a good one. 



Definitely looks like rain here......it’s not freezing, just cold.

Everywhere was quite quiet today when we were out, managed to get out and home fairly quickly. Lunch is leftover charcuterie, cheese and we bought some olive bread in the farm store And a sweet chilli balsamic vinegar......lush!!!

I’m starving now.......and it’s only midday......little bit to go yet.....


----------



## Lynne G

Nice your friend enjoys her stay here, Schumi.  Many good hotels in my area.  There are direct flights to London, so not a too long flight over the pond.  Yeah, still cannot get me to put milk in my tea, breakfast kind or not.  I do not like the Southern sweet tea.  Way too sweet for me.  I do not put anything in my tea, sometimes some a little sugar, but mostly just plain.  Tend to drink my coffee that way too.  Though if the coffee is way too bitter, I may add milk, or generally, cream to it.  Sun is now shining, so thanks, hoping to have a good day.

Hey Robo, are you still enjoying that FLA heat?  Or at least warmer weather than me?  Hope you and your family are doing well.  Will be nice if we can meet up this Fall.  

Mac, hope you are doing well, and having your coffee and enjoying the cats' company.

Patty, hope you and your family are doing well.  Nice you had the chance to enjoy some fun, with your son moving to a new place.  Wedding bells this year?  Can't remember.  Must be I'm getting old.    


Wishing all the homies are doing well.  Sending good thoughts to you all.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh Keisha, hope the DS is getting better.  Flu news everywhere here.  Yeah, we've been to St. Thomas, and last time, took a boat to Pearl Island, and had a great time.  Kids want to do that again, but I don't remember if it was a ship reservation, or one I made myself.  And mongoose and nice clothing.  Really looking forward to St. Kitts.  And ooh, going to be on the Harmony before me.  Like to hear your thoughts on it when you return.  I was kinda scared, after I booked it, as never been on such a large ship.  We saw it parked in Roatan.  Have to find the picture, but it loomed over the town, it was so big.  Our Carnival one was a Western.  We enjoyed the ports.  Tendering, not so much, but kids want to go back to Belize.  We did a ship tour that took us right off the trip, to Rendezvous Cay.  Beautiful, itty bitty small sand island with the reef so close.  Water was clear, and warm.  Ports were Cozumel, no tender, Belize, oh my goodness, they said we anchored a mile out.  Yeah, I'd say more than a mile.  35 minute tender, with those tender boats having massive outboard engines.  Roatan Island, think Carnival got the further port part, and there was nothing around to see, just the little stores that took 15 minutes of walking from the boat, then a steep hill, with no sidewalks.  There's only one road that goes from one end of the Island to the other.  At least RC docks in the town, Coxen Hole, that has so much more to walk to.  Grand Cayman, we tendered a lot closer, and those tenders were huge, 15 minute tops, tender time. We were unlucky, a cold front had rolled in days before we sailed, and rough seas, and rain.  Had to cancel our GC tour, as the seas were too rough to go out to Sting Ray City, and other.  Did visit the Turtle Centre, that we payed for all included, that was fun, on a day, that was mostly looking like rain was coming.  Only thing is, doing it on our own, the public buses, catching one on the way back, made me nervous.


----------



## Robo56

Good Morning Sans family













keishashadow said:


> the long-standing sinus infection picked up steam again. I’m convinced the air pressure of the plane has something to do with it. Back on same regimine of antibiotics & steroids which have been not sitting right on guts this time ‘round for some reason, bleh



Hope the new ENT can get you feeling better. Sinus infection are terrible.




bobbie68 said:


> I hope everyone is having a nice weekend. The weather was rainy yesterday but the temps were in the 40's. Today sunshine with the same temps. Brian is working hard on the house trying to get certain projects done before the realtor comes over.



Bobbie68....hope you are feeling better and the house preparations are going well.




keishashadow said:


> Nice article on oldest DSs participation in the USA/Canada bowl in Dallas last week. Video clip of the entertaining sort of offensive plays he comes up with



Congratulations to your son Keisha....he sounds like a awesome coach.




keishashadow said:


> I’ve been hankering for personal size with anchovies. My family refuses to be in house same time I order, citing the smell. Wimps lol



My hubby likes anchovies on his pizza....not me.




Monykalyn said:


> Older DD told me she applied for the DCP again and is already on to her phone interview; she coaxed a coworker through his app as well (his first time applying) and he is also onto his phone interview. DCP is her backup plan if grad school right away in fall doesn't work out, but she is super excited about her upcoming visit to Purdue.



Hope your daughter gets a position in DCP and she enjoys her visit to Purdue.




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Youngest and I are home today, guess we’re getting our share of the stuff going around.



Get well wishes being sent your way for you and your son.




Disxuni said:


> Jonesing for another quick trip over to UO this weekend, but we shall see. Depends on if I have everything done by then, or I have other volunteer work to do. However, one things for sure is going to celebrate a birthday with one of my oldest friend's. We've been friends since the seventh grade.



Go enjoy another trip to UO. You will be able to enjoy Mardi Gras. It starts Saturday.




Monykalyn said:


> Son diagnosed with Flu yesterday. Sick since Friday so is now starting to feel better and fever free.



Hope your son feels better soon..did they start him on tamiflu?......sending lots mummy dust that you both feel better soon.


Rainy start to the morning here. Supposed to be sun and clouds with 73  as temp. Will see what materializes.

Went to a friends birthday party down on our block yesterday evening. I did not take my cell phone so missed a pic of a huge Sandhill Crane that came up and sat on his patio recliner and went to sleep.....the Crane also left a large present when it left...LOL.

Went out shopping Tuesday found a cute outfit for great-nephew. Wanted something that would be Florida specific and found something.



Nephew from Atlanta is coming to down for a few days to visit today. I have one of the guests rooms all ready for him. I try to fatten him up a little. He does like home cookin. I always make plenty to freeze up so he has lots of meals to take back home.

Schumi barbecue pork sounds yummy. Yeah...to getting more trip planning accomplished. Feel better soon.

I need to get movin.

Have a great Thursday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Here ya go, Keisha:

Coxen Hole:
Yeah, that is the Harmony.

Turtle Centre:


Roundezous Cay:



Hi Ho Ho Ho, back to work I must go.


----------



## keishashadow

Back from driving jr to airport. Must be storms somewhere. His SWA flight was forest moved up a half hour first thing today, now almost a 2 hr delay. Won’t get to PHX for some time at this point 

hoping oldest DS doesn’t ask for transport tomorrow he has 5 am flight to Boston  

robo- shark! Cutest outfit ever, matching shoes put it over the top lol   On last of meds, xrays in 2 weeks or so.  hope it continues to disappear



Sue M said:


> its actually a bit brighter than pic, but it’s night time


Very pretty


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Now this is stuff my wife would LOVE to chat about....!


I already quoted to tell u to toss out some sports, we can hand with the big dogs here


Monykalyn said:


> Ugh is january over yet? Son diagnosed with Flu yesterday. Sick since Friday so is now starting to feel better and fever free.
> Puppy is growing fast-still a little clumsy though. And was obsessed with me yesterday-every time I sat down after work he crawled into my lap, and sat and watched me cook dinner. I had to have DH hold him so I could go to bed.


Aw, love  a cuddly pooch. Mine tend to hover around when somebody’s sick. Not sure if it’s moral support or trying to snatch the used Kleenex. Ewewew 


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Definitely some stuff making the rounds that’s for sure. Hope he gets feeling better soon.
> 
> I’m a Cowboys fan as far as football goes, but since Kansas City is only a few hours away driving I’m hoping they’ll get the job done also, they really do have some great talent, that quarterback, boy he has a bright future!!!


Seems to be a fav of those of us with no dog in the fight 

was surprised to see SF QB calling a woman reporter ‘baby’.  The handler probably cringed 





schumigirl said:


> Yes it is a huge butt!!!! Sometimes jokes just need to be mentioned...….


Hehe Lynne’s pig pic trumped it


Lynne G said:


> Our Carnival one was a Western. We enjoyed the ports. Tendering, not so much, but kids want to go back to Belize. We did a ship tour that took us right off the trip, to Rendezvous Cay. Beautiful, itty bitty small sand island with the reef so close. Water was clear, and warm. Ports were Cozumel, no tender, Belize, oh my goodness, they said we anchored a mile out. Yeah, I'd say more than a mile. 35 minute tender, with those tender boats having massive outboard engines. Roatan Island, think Carnival got the further port part, and there was nothing around to see, just the little stores that took 15 minutes of walking from the boat, then a steep hill, with no sidewalks.


Belize with long/unfullfillung trip to pyramids turned me off   Haven’t been back since. If we could just snorkel without dealing with city, etc might consider. Was happy to see low key costa maya offered.

roatan again but the different port as u mentioned. I got bit 56 times by sand fleas despite bug spray. Wound up with blood poisoning and in ships infirmary2 days later. Ugh thank God for TI costs were astronomical

prob will do beach snorkel and keep fingers crossed this time haha


Lynne G said:


> Here ya go, Keisha:
> 
> Coxen Hole:View attachment 469759
> Yeah, that is the Harmony.
> 
> Turtle Centre:
> View attachment 469761
> 
> Roundezous Cay:
> 
> View attachment 469764
> 
> Hi Ho Ho Ho, back to work I must go.


Nice!  My 7 years of luck from kissing the rays in GC ran out long ago. Had tried  to work it in this year


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally getting to do a stop in!!!!

Seems I missed a few things, including a pizza party.  I will take any pizza as long as it doesn't have the pineapple on it   NO pineapple for this girl.  I don't even like to pick it off and still eat the pizza...there is the pineapple taste still there lol.  

I have been busy since getting home from seeing the new grand baby.  Actually while we were on our way to the hospital to see the granddaughter...I received am email from our local university/college.  I had applied for a short program, and was short listed - sitting at around 8th on the wait list.  The received an email saying that there was movement on the wait list and they were offering me a place in the program.    I am also able to compete the program on a part time basis...with 4 classes this winter semester, then I will take the other 4 classes in the Fall of 2020.   It is a short program to complete, and when I'm done my goal is to be hired at our new hospital working in one of the new departments that is opening in the hospital  
I have also been busy nursing the hubby with his man cold.  He doesn't get sick often...but when he does, he tends to get pretty sick.  Thank god he doesn't get sick often...or he would be getting better sleeping with the dog  Men and their man colds.  Hopefully I don't get it from him....it is not a great one.  

It seems like the hubby is not the only one sick here.  I hope all those who are sick...get better soon.  It is just not fun being sick...or taking care of someone who is sick.  I was hoping that with the cold snap we had, it usually kills all the germs that are around...sadly...the hubby picked this up somewhere   Oh well...hopefully he's on the mend soon...or I may smother him with my pillow as he is snoring so loudly the past few nights lol.

Well...I should run.  I have to run to one place before I go to work at the second job tonight...thank god I get to work with one of my favorite people there tonight...it just make the shift go so much faster.  

Have a great evening everyone!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Sick bay opened for quite a few homie homes.  Well wishes to all that are sick.  And please, no sharing. 

Just chilling, so a nice cool night.  Another overnight low in the low 20’s.  Brr.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo.....lovely to see you!! Sounds like life is nice right now.....and what a beautiful outfit......yes, that is very Florida like......they’ll love it.......


Lynne........lovely pictures!


Pumpkin.....hope DH feels better soon.......yes, I don’t want to share this cold with my two......but when you’re in the same home it’s hard to avoid. So far they’re showing no signs of catching my disease as Tom so delightfully put it.......lol.....and good luck with the new challenge!!! Sounds very exciting.......





Warmer but much windier today........no plans to go out today, some housework and lots of baking I think. There’s a charity bake sale in the village hall tomorrow for the playgroup, so will hand it in tomorrow and hopefully it’ll all sell. There are some darn good bakers out there, so I’m always just glad to see my paltry little efforts always seem to sell well.

Our decorator is coming in today to start on one of the spare bedrooms.......he did a lovely job in the study, well, he does a lovely job anywhere. So, add tea making to our list of duties today......


And it’s Friday.......for those waiting for the weekend......it’s almost here!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  A Friday is here. 

So nice Pumpkin is enjoying her new granddaughter, and much luck with those classes.

Robo, very cute outfit. Nice your nephew will be coming to visit. Hope the weather gets warmer before he arrives.

Schumi, I am sure your baking is delicious, and donating is generous of you. Hope the new decor in the bedroom is perfect.  Nice you found a home designer.

What is not as nice, is so much for sleeping late on my day I took off.  Oh well, it is nice to be able to get some housework done that I usually don’t get to until the weekend.  And I texted little one, train and hotel booked for a quick NYC trip.  Got a  ❤ back.   I thought the hotel we stayed last time was very convenient, so hope our stay there this time is just as good.  And with a little less than an hour and a half on the slow train, from my City, makes a quick trip that much longer.  Though I do take the local train, for about a half hour, to get to the station where I pick up the NYC train.  So easy, no need to fly, or drive.  And I will be sure to bring my walking shoes.  So many miles we covered last year. 

Oh, House is quiet.  Time for more tea. 

And thinking of this, and very hard thinking of getting an great AP  rate for my Fall trip, and seeing this: 

And maybe if the price is right,


----------



## Disxuni

Hope all the homies that are not feeling up to snuff continue to get better!

Oh man, I forgot about it being the first day of Mardi Gras, @Robo56. While to some that might be a blast. With that and the race and everything perhaps I'll stay away after all, or if I really have nothing to do I can at least go Sunday for a little in the morning. However, that is Superbowl Sunday. Is Superbowl Sunday typically busy, or dead? I got distracted this week however, so I might either be focusing on doing class work and my little get together with friends.

I went to a wedding of one of my good friends from high school on the Harmony. From what little I got to see of the ship it was gorgeous.

Hope everyone has an awesome Friday!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Busy week this week. So glad it's Friday and I can get a little rest.  Nothing much to do today but a little laundry and house cleaning.  Just finished paying bills. Dh got an extra check for work he had forgotten about. I just made a nice big payment on our roof. I am so far behind with posting, but will try to catch up.

MonyK - Good luck to you older with the DCP and/or grad school. Congrats to the middle child on her accomplishments.

Scotlass - Hello. We have not met yet.

Sue - Sorry about the car insurance increase.  I have been with the same company since I started driving.

Disxuni - I hope you get your trip to UO this weekend.

Keisha - Hope the med appointments went well. Dh and I have never booked appointments together, but B and I used to always have our dental ones at the same time. Somehow that got off track.

Lynne - I love me some good southern sweet tea. Some people will say that there is no such thing as tea that is too sweet, but I disagree.  I can't drink the tea at McDonalds because it is way too sweet. Ick.

Robo - That outfit is adorable.

Pumpkin - Good luck with the college program.

Schumi - You are really on top of things. Already planning a Christmas trip and I don't even know what I'm going to do for spring break in March.

I need to start planning a grocery list. I need to think of something good for Sunday night. I usually don't cook on Sundays, but I know dh will want to be home watching the Super Bowl. I have no love or hate for either team, so I guess I will just be watching for the commercials.


----------



## macraven

Disxuni in 2017 I went to opening Night for MG and the crowds were not there
But it was crowded the next week

it can be a hit or miss on how crowded the park can be
I think each year certain nights bring in more crowds

Lynne good you have your plans set up for the NY trip with your girl
You will have a blast!

Schumi conquer that cold!
Make sure to hang around peeps you are not fond of
Lol
Share your cold germs with them

Charade I watch the super bowl for the commercials and halftime show when I don’t care for the teams that are playing

hope all the homies are hanging in there until it is 5 today

I need to start to get ready to go out for the morning


----------



## Charade67

I forgot to send get well wishes for everyone who is sick right now.


----------



## macraven

That’s ok charade
We read your mind and knew you were thinking of all the homies


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi conquer that cold!
> Make sure to hang around peeps you are not fond of
> Lol
> Share your cold germs with them




   


I was ultra careful today with baking. Hands were washed more times than they usually are, and that`s a lot!! But, I think it`s gone now. 



Lynne, oh I`m the designer, not the best one, but I do know what I want, he just does all the work......he`s very good and I`m a firm believer in every man to his trade...….so does Tom, but I think that`s so he can avoid doing jobs around the house over the years......call the guy is his mantra!!! Who am I to argue......congrats on booking the NY trip!!! Amazing city. We've stayed in the New York Palace last few trips, but next time I think we`ll go for the Loews property there....looks gorgeous. How lucky to be so close to NYC!!!! 



Charade, we have to plan so far out to get the flights we want and possibly decent Premium seats so far in advance. Flights are released 11 months out with Virgin, but I do like being organised. Enjoy your weekend...….I`ll be in bed by the time the Superbowl is on I`m sure........have no clue about it. 





Quiet night ahead for us, then will take baking over to church hall tomorrow. I don`t stay for the sale, they just go on the tables with prices on them. I may or may not have kept back a coconut cake for us.......I also kept back 6 chocolate ganache squares for Kyle for over the weekend if he`s around. Not sure of his plans yet. 

We loved having fish and chips last night from local chip shop.....even Kyle raved about them! Tonight I`m making spicy beef burgers for Tom and I, he`s having a bun with all the trimmings and I`m making potato wedges.....and home made tomato sauce dip.......Kyle is having pizza.....so easy dishes all round to prepare. Need to go make up the burgers soon. 

Hope everyone has a good Friday evening.......

And will be glad to see the back of Dry January......and to those that did it........(not us this year) 




​


----------



## Charade67

Well, this day has become very interesting. It started with a trip to Walmart (always fun) and me almost getting hit by a woman backing out of a parking space. Later I had to call my bank to get some information changed because it wouldn't let me do it online.  A little while ago I tired to log into my account to check something and keep getting error messages. That's when I noticed I had a missed call from the bank. I called was informed that when they were correcting my previous issue they accidentally deleted my online account. I tried to set it up again, but kept getting errors. The person at the bank finally had to do it for me. I can now get in and view my account, but it won't allow me to use the online bill pay service. I'm now waiting for a call from the bank's IT department to see if they have fixed it. Isn't technology fun?


----------



## keishashadow

Just dropped off GD at home and waiting for bubbles to rise in dat tub!  
tomorrow bit of road trip to another gymnastics meet. DH asked if I wanted him to come or start working on replaster job needed when roof went south. I voted for latter. We had to wait for plaster to dry, then rwmive/treat for mold   Ugly. Will be so glad when done. Will take many days but worth it



Pumpkin1172 said:


> is a short program to complete, and when I'm done my goal is to be hired at our new hospital working in one of the new departments that is opening in the hospital
> I have also been busy nursing the hubby with his man cold. He doesn't get sick often...but when he does, he tends to get pretty sick. Thank god he doesn't get sick often...or he would be getting better sleeping with the dog  Men and their man colds. Hopefully I don't get it from him....it is not a great one.


Get well to ur DH.  The string do tend to get get really knocked off their puns when the finally do get ill

congrats on ur acceptance to the program and good luck!


schumigirl said:


> Warmer but much windier today........no plans to go out today, some housework and lots of baking I think. There’s a charity bake sale in the village hall tomorrow for the playgroup, so will hand it in tomorrow and hopefully it’ll all sell. There are some darn good bakers out there, so I’m always just glad to see my paltry little efforts always seem to sell well.


Oh, I think you are selling yourself short!
I realized long ago I’d never be a fancy baker. Swear my mom could make anything and always picture perfect


Lynne G said:


> And I texted little one, train and hotel booked for a quick NYC trip. Got a ❤ back.


Sweet!


Lynne G said:


> And thinking of this, and very hard thinking of getting an great AP rate for my Fall trip, and seeing this:


Yes


Disxuni said:


> went to a wedding of one of my good friends from high school on the Harmony. From what little I got to see of the ship it was gorgeous.


Ooh that is romantic setting indeed


Charade67 said:


> Dh got an extra check for work he had forgotten about. I just made a nice big payment on our roof. I am so far behind with posting, but will try to catch up.


Extra check!?! I’ve heard of those but never have seen one. Nice


Charade67 said:


> Keisha - Hope the med appointments went well. Dh and I have never booked appointments together, but B and I used to always have our dental ones at the same time. Somehow that got off track.


Plugging along, thanks. Another issue at orthopedic next week, wheeee


schumigirl said:


> We've stayed in the New York Palace last few trips, but next time I think we`ll go for the Loews property there....looks gorgeous. How lucky to be so close to NYC!!!!


Isn’t Loews in business district?

jr wants to go  middle ofMarch with 2 buds

issue is they need parking lol. Wants to be near Times Square & 2 dbl beds.


Charade67 said:


> Well, this day has become very interesting. It started with a trip to Walmart (always fun) and me almost getting hit by a woman backing out of a parking space.


Oh my, glad ur ok


----------



## Charade67

The day is just getting worse. Dh just learned that the father of a close friend of his died today. He had brain cancer, so we knew it was coming. It just happened  a little sooner than expected. 
Then I opened Facebook to find that my favorite author, Mary Higgins Clark, also died today. She was 92. 
In an odd coincidence today is also the day I lost my father back in 2002.


----------



## macraven

Sending you prayers and 

Its been a stinky day for you


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Charade67 said:


> The day is just getting worse. Dh just learned that the father of a close friend of his died today. He had brain cancer, so we knew it was coming. It just happened  a little sooner than expected.
> Then I opened Facebook to find that my favorite author, Mary Higgins Clark, also died today. She was 92.
> In an odd coincidence today is also the day I lost my father back in 2002.



Hang in there pal......

Kinda having a tough night myself.......first game since the legend and all the others have passed.........


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha....do you hire the Mr out????? Yep, that sounds like a job that needs doing....I have a couple of friends that could easily win those Great British Bake off type shows...they just have a talent. Mine are just ok.....one of the coconut cakes was decidedly lopsided....lol.....so we kept that one!!!

Loews Regency is up near Central Park. Doubletree Suites and Marriott Marquis are both slap bang in Times Square. Mum and I stayed in the Doubletree suites in Times Sq twice. Two double beds plus the pull out in the living area of course. We liked it there. Both those hotels have good views if you get a high floor which we did. There are a few very nice hotels there that don`t cost the earth. The other one I considered for mum and I was the Hilton on 42nd Street.

Not sure about parking at those hotels, I think the Marquis has handy parking, but there are loads of parking garages around that area, we saw plenty of them.

The Row Hotel is on 8th Ave and backs on to Times Square and is a refurbished hotel that has a very good price. My niece stayed there once recently with work and thought it was excellent. A 2 minute walk to Times Square and the same to Juniors for the best breakfasts!!! I love NY because everything is walkable. From Times Square it takes 10/15 minutes to walk to Central Park. Hope he gets sorted!!! 


Charade Tough day. Sorry to hear of your husband`s friend`s dad. These things are never easy, however expected they are.



We ended up going out last night after all. Our local was having a celebration as the UK finally left the European Union at 11pm last night......so they had lots of UK flags around the bar and on the tables.....it was a fun night. Even the folks who wanted to stay in it joined in the fun. It was a very good night and I was glad our friends talked us into going.

Today it is blowing a hoolie outside......Only going out to drop this baking off and then I think we`ll just come home. They have more than enough volunteers there.

And bacon rolls when we come back in...…..yep it`s Saturday.....

Have a great weekend...….








​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, ya had me at bacon, Schumi. LOL.  You have stayed at many NYC places.  For us, since we take the train, found a nice place, a 5 minute walk from the train.  And about our 10 to 15 minute to Times Square.  Reasonable price, and yes, we always ask for a high floor.  Got one last time.  Yep, all is very walkable.

Keisha, too bad middle of March, as little one’s break is the first week, hence our trip during that time.

Charade, sending lots of hugs, not a good day for you, yesterday. Hope some good news comes your way soon.

With that, tomorrow, we will be married 28 years.  Time has surely flown.  And to see the range of coworkers.  I was asked how long to retire, I said I most likely on the 10 year track.  A coworker chimed in, he is on the 30 year plan.  Sigh.  Time surely has flown by.

And unlike the cool, bitter day our wedding day was, icy out too, this year’s weekend is close to 50 and no ice to be had.  Rain though, in the weekend forecast.  Yep, our weather pattern, if warmer, rain comes.  In no way I am complaining.  Last couple of years, the largest amount of snow fell in February.  Hope to not repeat that statistic.

With that, a nice hot shower, and tea cup in hand.  Perfect morning for me.  Though there is no sun to streaming in my window.  Cloudy day.  And 44 the high. Rain is on the forecast this weekend.

Hope all have a great Saturday, this first one of the  Leap Year month.  Bonus time!


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> And bacon rolls when we come back in...…..yep it`s Saturday.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Our homie bus will arrive for your bacon party in ten minutes 
Besides tea, will you be offering coffee?


----------



## macraven

Lynne, wow!

28 years of marriage is fantastic!
Hope you will celebrate it at a fabulous place for dinner.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ooh, ya had me at bacon, Schumi. LOL.  You have stayed at many NYC places.  For us, since we take the train, found a nice place, a 5 minute walk from the train.  And about our 10 to 15 minute to Times Square.  Reasonable price, and yes, we always ask for a high floor.  Got one last time.  Yep, all is very walkable.
> 
> Keisha, too bad middle of March, as little one’s break is the first week, hence our trip during that time.
> 
> Charade, sending lots of hugs, not a good day for you, yesterday. Hope some good news comes your way soon.
> 
> With that, tomorrow, we will be married 28 years.  Time has surely flown.  And to see the range of coworkers.  I was asked how long to retire, I said I most likely on the 10 year track.  A coworker chimed in, he is on the 30 year plan.  Sigh.  Time surely has flown by.
> 
> And unlike the cool, bitter day our wedding day was, icy out too, this year’s weekend is close to 50 and no ice to be had.  Rain though, in the weekend forecast.  Yep, our weather pattern, if warmer, rain comes.  In no way I am complaining.  Last couple of years, the largest amount of snow fell in February.  Hope to not repeat that statistic.
> 
> With that, a nice hot shower, and tea cup in hand.  Perfect morning for me.  Though there is no sun to streaming in my window.  Cloudy day.  And 44 the high. Rain is on the forecast this weekend.
> 
> Hope all have a great Saturday, this first one of the  Leap Year month.  Bonus time!




We haven't stayed in all those places Lynne, only the Doubletree Suites with mum. But Tom and I preferred somewhere a bit more special so we opted for the New York Palace, which is glorious. 

But, we have heard very good things about the other hotels. We had drinks in the Marriott Marquis and did like it. 

Any plans for your anniversary tomorrow? We`re 28 years married this year too! 1992 was a good year for weddings!!




macraven said:


> Our homie bus will arrive for your bacon party in ten minutes
> Besides tea, will you be offering coffee?



lol......We offer everything from coffee, tea, fruit teas, juices, sparkling, flavoured and still bottled water....although our tap water here is nice.....

And as the sun is over the yardarm.......any type of alcoholic you desire......we have a full cabinets stocked with everything and a lovely full wine cellar (that's not really a cellar)........maybe a little prosecco...... Anything goes with bacon......



It is so windy here!!! But, again, strangely mild. 

Quiet here today too, Kyle is out and Tom has disappeared somewhere in the house......not sure what he`s doing! 

Time for a cup of tea.......


----------



## Charade67

Happy February everyone. Thank you for your kind words, especially for dh's friend Joe's father. I didn't know Joe senior very well, but will remember him as a kind and generous man. Whenever we were in the Tampa. FL area we would have dinner with Joe Sr. And his wife. He would always insist on paying for our meal. One time they insisted that we stay overnight at their house so we wouldn't have to pay for a hotel.  Whenever we visited Joe and his family, and his parents were visiting too, Joe Sr. would offer an appetizer of cheese and guava. I'm going to try to find some guava when I go to the grocery today, we can have some in his memory.

Today has been better than yesterday. We started the day by celebrating Eat Ice Cream For Breakfast Day at a local ice cream shop. Next we went shopping for a new garden flag for out front yard. The rest of the day has been lazy.



keishashadow said:


> Extra check!?! I’ve heard of those but never have seen one. Nice


I guess extra check isn't really the correct term. He got paid for developing new courses for his department. 



Lynne G said:


> With that, tomorrow, we will be married 28 years.


Congratulations and happy anniversary. 



schumigirl said:


> We`re 28 years married this year too!



Happy early anniversary to you and Tom. Dh and I will be 25 years in September.

I guess I should go ahead and get to the grocery store before it starts getting dark. I'm so ready for spring.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, it is less than 50 days before Spring.

Little one has a bad cold, so she needed her momma and her bed at home.  Picked her up, and, of course, list of wants with her.  Did pick up some saline spray to help her nose and breathing.  She ate lunch and fell asleep.     Made her some chicken noodle soup, a meal she likes even when not sick.  I am hoping she feels better when I return her tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## schumigirl

Ice cream for breakfast sounds good Charade......our anniversary is in September too, we‘re the 5th.


Lynne......another sickie.......hope she feels better soon, yes, mum always makes things better! 



I was pleased to hear all the baking was sold and they made a decent amount in sales. We finished off the wonky lopsided coconut cake today.......delicious!

Still blowing a hoolie outside........no plans to go out tonight at all.....tv and some ginger tea with a toasted scone.......


----------



## Charade67

I don't know what possessed me to go to the grocery store the day before the Super Bowl. The place was packed. When I got to the register I got behind a woman who had a large stack of coupons, 

Lynne - I hope your daughter is feeling better in time to go back to school on Monday.

Schumi - We are September 30.


----------



## Lynne G

Time for bedtime for me. Older one will leave the light on for you, whenever he decides to go to bed.

Oh, and for once in some time, tomorrow will be a palindrome. Yep. 0202 2020.

May all have a good night’s sleeping.


----------



## macraven

What in the world has happened here??

Lynne is up after midnight.....


Glad your son left the light on here for us
You raised him to be a good homie


----------



## schumigirl

Have a lovely day with your husband Lynne...….and hope your daughter is much better today for going back to college.




We have had some rain that started last night, but only just easing now. We slept till 9am this morning......haven't done that in years!!!

Sunday dinner is slowly roasting away in the Aga......smaller rib roast of beef, think this one must have been a tiny cow!!! But, it smells beautiful.....we usually buy meat from the same supplier, all local meats and it`s so worth it. His farm store is always so busy, but if you give him a call he`ll make sure his more regular customers don`t miss out.....he`s a gem. But, love ordering our Aberdeen Angus stuff from Scotland.....can`t get better beef in the whole world.

Lazy afternoon ahead.....watching season 10 of Real Housewives of Beverly Hills on Hayu…..no ads and every episode is there to watch. Real trashy tv afternoon.....and I`m watching them on the huge tv......Lisa Rinna`s lips are ginormous on this screen!!!

Ginger tea time...….


----------



## Lynne G

Thank you Schumi.  We always go out to dinner to celebrate,  

Little one is still not feeling well, so she got up, took a hot shower, and now asleep again. We will pick up some more drugs and a hot meal before I take her back. Think it is just a nasty chest cold, but since she is not running a fever, there is no reason she can’t go to class tomorrow. Not much else you can do with a cold, then to try to relieve some of the congestion, but body has to fight to get rid of that cold bug. Takes about a week or so for most people. Think she started Thursday, so I always find the first couple of days the worse. Here is hoping tomorrow, she is better.

Boring day of laundry and trash out. I actually like a Monday trash pick up, as weekend best time to have the time to toss stuff, then it goes out quick.

Happy Sunday homies.  Enjoy this day of rest, for most homies.


----------



## macraven

Happy anniversary Lynne!

Havd a great romantic dinner out tonight

Sending Mummy Dust your daughter feels better real soon


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Mac.  She is still resting, and yep, dinner for just the two of us.


----------



## Charade67

Who's watching?


----------



## macraven

Me


----------



## Lynne G

Puppy Bowl watching for me.  Will probably check at halftime.  Guess for the Chiefs as Andy was a coach here.


----------



## Lynne G

Chiefs it is.  At at least the game was not too late night when it ended.  Of course, heard older one holler, so knew the game was over.  Shortly thereafter, I hollered I am going to bed.  I think he followed me not much after that, as he has an early class today.  

Up a little earlier than usual, so nice to have a longer shower.  34 degree commute.  Dark out, frost on car windows, and very dark out, with the complete cloud cover.  Was a rainy, then sleet, then mushy snow, yesterday.  Felt like the temps fell fast as the day went by.  But dry enough today, and with the clouds departing, we may see a try to get the high temp today at the record 65.  Hey, the predicted 60 is still, woot!  

With that, tea for me. And yeah, it is a Monday.


Indeed. 


Ah, may all have that marvelous Monday.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Fairly quiet day yesterday. After church and lunch we watched Groundhog Day, one of dh's favorite movies. Next we watched a little bit of the kitten bowl, and then the Super Bowl.  
I really wanted to throw dh out last night. He takes football way to seriously. One of the really annoying things he does is when the opposing team scores, or makes a good play, he will say, "and that's the ballgame" and then start ranting about how the game is over, the refs favor the other team, etc. I told him that if we were drinkers I would turn it into a drinking game. Take a shot every time he says, "and that's the ball game." The only problem is that I would be completely wasted by the end of the game (if not sooner).

Almost time to head out to work. My boss will not be in today, so I hope to get some  cleaning and organizing done. 

We are supposed to have a high of 71 today. This weather is crazy.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## Disxuni

I'm sorry for your loss, but glad you had a better day after your loss @Charade67.

On a more lighter note, congrats to @Lynne G for her anniversary. Such a great milestone!

Sounds like a good meal, @schumigirl! However, everything you make sounds good.

 @DisneyLifePapioNe

Hope the game was good for you @macraven. We have a tradition of having "Super Bowl food" without the Super Bowl. So, once I got home and chilled a little bit I had wings.

I hope all the homies have a good Monday!


----------



## macraven

Charade 
It is quieter having only one male in the family getting excited and making loud comments during the super bowl game 

I lived with 5 males watching and screaming during the games in those days
Ugh

looks like many of us will have high temps today
sweet!

Enjoy this Monday


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.....hope you had a lovely anniversary dinner!! And hope dd is on the mend!! 





macraven said:


> Charade
> It is quieter having only one male in the family getting excited and making loud comments during the super bowl game
> 
> I lived with 5 males watching and screaming during the games in those days
> Ugh
> 
> looks like many of us will have high temps today
> sweet!
> 
> Enjoy this Monday



We’re in bed when the SB is on.....not a fan of any kind of football so wouldn’t be something we’d watch.....but I do remember as a kid my brothers all watching football and yes, I remember the yelling when their team scored.....or worse when they lost!! Thank goodness my two are only into motorsports!!



Beautiful day today with some of those higher temps you mentioned mac......although maybe not quite as hot as you.....we have 44F lol......yes, for early February that’s hot for us.

The gang we have lunch with on Wednesday‘s usually, asked if we could all meet today. I can go out for lunch any day!!! 

So, we went to a new place that was really nice, still overlooked the sea, and food was really good. Our usual place closes on Mondays, we don’t go there every week, but most of the time it’s our first choice. So no cooking tonight.

Decorator was here today and is almost finished one of the guest bedrooms......it’s looking good!! 

Ready for a big mug of tea though........


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Schumi, we did have a nice dinner.  Yeah, little one says she still is coughing and stuffed up.  Hoping she feels better this week.

Glorious lunchtime walk.  If it wasn't for that almost cool feeling wind, was a perfect walking day.  If did not know better, could have been a day at the end of March.  No matter, this 60F day will be a one and done, but thankfully, the wet we are to get tomorrow, will be rain, so that means still above freezing enough that rain, and only rain.  Much better than that white stuff West of me.


----------



## keishashadow

Phew X 2


GD hit #1 all around at meet this weekend.  Worth the 10+ hours spent out of my Saturday topped off with sliding home on highways in snow squall.  Happy it all melted away yesterday in time to fire up grill for the surf & turf.   Seemed odd not having wings & pizza if truth be told.  Should’ve made the bets I was planning.  Demi L killed the national anthem, you go girl!  Half time show, well, shakira was good & so was game all-round.  Hate when it’s a blow out, unless we are in the fight.

Heading out soon to grab DS from airport then do dinner, somewhere to catch up.  Work changed mr’s schedule, got an extra day.  If I hadn’t made prior commitments, we wouldn’t booked a mini getaway somewhere for the 3 nights lol

Lost message here twice just now trying to post, I give up...cliff notes

Charade - that was quite the challenging day for you, eek

Thanks carole, taking notes.  After opening up the ceiling, realized it’s a biggger job than anticipated, happy joy.  To be continued

Lynne - wonder if ur DD picked up a bug on trip?  Hope you have a nice celebration.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, glad dinner was lovely, and what a shame this is lasting longer for dd. The viruses seem to be lasting longer this winter.....yes, wet weather means no freezing temps.


Keisha.....congrats to GD!!! She is doing amazingly well!!! And lovely picture too......love surf and turf......and boooo to the ceiling being a bigger job than planned! 

I love Shakira.....and yes, I saw and was impressed with Demi L. And who doesn’t love the Flintstones..... 




Planning to go out a walk tomorrow either up in the woods, or along the beach if weather is as nice as today.

Quite cold tonight outside though......quiet night tonight with a book I think.......


----------



## Lynne G

Maybe, Keisha, but thinking more like from someone at school.  See 30,000 kids, there's gotta be some sick ones in there.  And unfortunately, one of them is mine.  She's not the best patient, that's for sure.  LOL  Ack, about more work with ceiling, and a big YAY, for GD.  Way to go for her.  Yeah, our dinner out did not include wings.  LOL  Not sure what older one had, but no wings in our house to be had.  And yeah, not a fan of watching the game, without a home team in there.  See in the news, discussions of half time show.  Eh, Miami vibe is not my favorite, but entertaining, as much as I have seen the replays of.  And yep, grew up with the Flintstones, cute anniversary wishes, thanks!  We always keep our anniversary low key, and just enjoy a meal out, the two of us.  

Ah, this afternoon is dragging.


----------



## macraven

74 here, great weather early this month


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> 74 here, great weather early this month



We were 60’s and beautiful yesterday!!!

30’s today.....


----------



## keishashadow

Car said 65 degree on way to airport this afternoon.  Wednesday forecast to be another story.


----------



## schumigirl

High of 44F for us today......doubt we’ll go for that walk today. It’s the wind that making it feel so much colder than forecast.

Going to buy a new stand mixer today. I like the Kitchen Aid one and can’t decide whether to go for black or the contour silver. Both would work in our kitchen. Although, I don’t usually keep stuff on the counter tops anyway when not in use......I like tidy and everything stored away. One of my friends used to look in wonderment at how tidy my worktops are and wondered where I stored everything......er, I have a huge amount of cabinets and storage in my kitchen.

So, that’s my only job today.

Egg white omelette for breakfast today.....no idea what to do with chicken thighs tonight......might just roast them with a few spices and see how it turns out. Cous Cous to go with it and roasted veg.....now I think, it’s lending itself to Moroccan style......

Have a great Tuesday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, chicken for us tonight too, Schumi, but thing more like bbq or Chinese.  Depends on what older one wants. Hmm, I like the black or silver, so can’t go wrong with whatever color you choose. 

And rain on my car windows, rainy day for us. But hey, when the car says it’s 45F out, nice. Oh, and yep, it is a Tuesday.

Why yes it is, and I bet Mac is thinking like this:



That’s right, Taco Bell runs, like Mac does, today is a good day to do so. 



So go eat a taco or two, and little one was happy those fries were back on the menu.

Happy Tuesday homies.


----------



## Disxuni

I hope all the homies have an amazing Taco Tuesday!


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 












Happy belated Anniversary Lynne. Hope you and your hubby had a lovely celebration.






Lynne G said:


> Yeah, that is the Harmony.



Nice pics Lynne....that’s a big ship.




keishashadow said:


> robo- shark! Cutest outfit ever, matching shoes put it over the top lol On last of meds, xrays in 2 weeks or so. hope it continues to disappear



Continued good thoughts coming your way for a full recovery.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> The received an email saying that there was movement on the wait list and they were offering me a place in the program. I am also able to compete the program on a part time basis...with 4 classes this winter semester, then I will take the other 4 classes in the Fall of 2020



Congratulations pumpkin on getting into your program.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I have also been busy nursing the hubby with his man cold.



Sending mummy dust that your hubby gets over his cold.




schumigirl said:


> Robo.....lovely to see you!! Sounds like life is nice right now.....and what a beautiful outfit......yes, that is very Florida like......they’ll love it.......



Thanks Schumi....life is not doing to bad right now....hope you and your family are doing well.

Sounds like your Church bake sale went well and I’am sure they loved your contribution of bake goods.




Lynne G said:


> Robo, very cute outfit. Nice your nephew will be coming to visit. Hope the weather gets warmer before he arrives.



Nephew left yesterday morning. We had a great visit. Weather was nice except Saturday it rained pretty much all day and Sunday was a little cool, but overall it was good. Sent him home with large freezer bag of goodies.




Lynne G said:


> And I texted little one, train and hotel booked for a quick NYC trip. Got a ❤ back. I thought the hotel we stayed last time was very convenient, so hope our stay there this time is just as good.



Yeah!!!!! to trip to New York




Lynne G said:


> And thinking of this, and very hard thinking of getting an great AP rate for my Fall trip, and seeing this:



Good luck on planning for Fall trip. HHN and a Fall trip to Universal is a fun thing to plan for sure.




Charade67 said:


> Well, this day has become very interesting. It started with a trip to Walmart (always fun) and me almost getting hit by a woman backing out of a parking space. Later I had to call my bank to get some information changed because it wouldn't let me do it online. A little while ago I tired to log into my account to check something and keep getting error messages. That's when I noticed I had a missed call from the bank. I called was informed that when they were correcting my previous issue they accidentally deleted my online account. I tried to set it up again, but kept getting errors



Wow......that was a stinker of a day........here’s to better days ahead for you.




Lynne G said:


> Little one has a bad cold, so she needed her momma and her bed at home. Picked her up, and, of course, list of wants with her



Lynne sending lots of mummy dust for your daughter that she gets well soon.




schumigirl said:


> Lazy afternoon ahead.....watching season 10 of Real Housewives of Beverly Hills on Hayu…..no ads and every episode is there to watch. Real trashy tv afternoon.....and I`m watching them on the huge tv......Lisa Rinna`s lips are ginormous on this screen!!!








keishashadow said:


> GD hit #1 all around at meet this weekend. Worth the 10+ hours spent out of my Saturday topped off with sliding home on highways in snow squall.



Congratulations to your granddaughter Keisha.

Glad to hear you all made it home safely.

I got bit by fire ants last Monday. I’am very careful about looking for their mounds in the flower beds etc..and we have a pest company that treats the yard, but they had burrowed under a cactus pot and I did not see them until it was to late. I have had couple bites before, but this time I got bit 10 times. As miserable as I was after......I consider myself lucky as another man in the community was bit 30 times and had to be rushed to hospital. He is doing well.

My bites are healing slowly. Thankful I had oral Benadryl and topical Benadryl and cortisone cream on hand. Even the little pesky creatures here in Florida can put a hurt on you if your not careful........guess that means there is a price for living in Paradise......LOL

Sun is shining this morning and supposed to be in the 70’s today. I need to do some looking at trip arrangements for taking grandson on vacation.

Need to get movin this morning. I have some tax info to pull together for our accountant.

Have a great Tuesday everyone.

Mac don’t forget your Taco Bell run this evening.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no Robo, hope you are feeling better soon.  Those ant bites are nasty.  Yep, we're in tax info mode gathering too.  Time of year.

Dix, hope you are doing well, and classes are going good.

Time for tea.  Raining out, but warm enough, just rain.  Sigh.  Not sure a lunchtime walk or not.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo those bites sound nasty! Glad you didn't get too many bites and they are healing albeit slowly. . Scotland has nasty little creatures called midgies…...they are attracted to rich blood.....and when they go for you.....they really go for you!!! 

We`re doing brilliantly thanks.....looking forward to May!! And yes, the bake sale made a lot of money which was lovely. Good to see you.....



So, I did buy the silver Kitchen Aid......I already have the silver food processor so thought I might as well have both the same....although I do have the red hand blender!! But, that is hardly ever used. 

Change of dinner plans tonight.....found a new wholesale farm store on our travels, and bought a load of produce from them. Everything is very local which we like, so trying out their sausages tonight......if the wind dies down as it seems to be, Tom can grill them outside and I`ll make potato parcels for him to cook too out there.....I`ll be supervising from the window. If it doesn`t die down I`ll cook them inside. They look gorgeous! 

Getting through RHOBH......then may start on RHONY again.....totally trashy but so much fun!!


----------



## Disxuni

Oh, man, 10 is not good. I hope it's slowly getting better, @Robo56. Ant bites drive me crazy.

Good grades so far. However, there is so much I learned in just two weeks I'm a little intimidated of what the future holds. This week will be the first test.

So... 

Sounds like a good plan, @schumigirl.


----------



## keishashadow

Good day all. No idea what for dinner tonight. Will stick head in freezer and see what happens lol.

may run out to see if anything exciting speaks to me at Ross. Should start taxes but not feeling it. Do need to submit receipts to HSA account. They puck the strangest things to question, rarely more than $20 type items



Robo56 said:


> got bit by fire ants last Monday. I’am very careful about looking for their mounds in the flower beds etc..and we have a pest company that treats the yard, but they had burrowed under a cactus pot and I did not see them until it was to late. I have had couple bites before, but this time I got bit 10 times. As miserable as I was after......I consider myself lucky as another man in the community was bit 30 times and had to be rushed to hospital. He is doing well.
> 
> My bites are healing slowly. Thankful I had oral Benadryl and topical Benadryl and cortisone cream on hand. Even the little pesky creatures here in Florida can put a hurt on you if your not careful........guess that means there is a price for living in Paradise......LOL


Oh my! Hope u r feeling better son. My DS encountered at RPH years ago. He was in such pain from numerous bites.  During plane ride the affected area became red and quite swollen. 
Wound up in hospital when we got home. They had zero experience, had to put out a call for help on how to treat it but it resolved quickly and he felt & looked much better after a few IVs of ‘something’

I was told by U park medics that the natives build up a tolerance of sorts to them. Hopefully, if you encounter them again it won’t be as de ere if a reaction 


schumigirl said:


> So, I did buy the silver Kitchen Aid......I already have the silver food processor so thought I might as well have both the same....although I do have the red hand blender!! But, that is hardly ever used.


Nice. Mine sits covered in my pantry. Only pull it out for baking binges and egg white beatingsI’m failing on remembering what color it is.  Going with red  i have Several accessories, mostly used once and boxed back up.   Like the meat grinder (for sausage) and pasta roller but both seemed to be more mess than what it was worth 


Disxuni said:


> Good grades so far. However, there is so much I learned in just two weeks I'm a little intimidated of what the future holds. This week will be the first test.


Great job!


----------



## macraven

I need to get a few errands done soon
Showers will start about 11 and should be done early afternoon 

As long as the creek at the bottom of the hill does not overflow, no problems 

 Can not complain as weather high will be 69-70

Robo, I hear you on the fire ants
Our mounds pop up overnight and we treat it ourselves 
Hope you recover soon from those bites
They hurt!

Homies....  hope all have a great day!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Good day all. No idea what for dinner tonight. Will stick head in freezer and see what happens lol.
> 
> may run out to see if anything exciting speaks to me at Ross. Should start taxes but not feeling it. Do need to submit receipts to HSA account. They puck the strangest things to question, rarely more than $20 type items
> 
> 
> Oh my! Hope u r feeling better son. My DS encountered at RPH years ago. He was in such pain from numerous bites.  During plane ride the affected area became red and quite swollen.
> Wound up in hospital when we got home. They had zero experience, had to put out a call for help on how to treat it but it resolved quickly and he felt & looked much better after a few IVs of ‘something’
> 
> I was told by U park medics that the natives build up a tolerance of sorts to them. Hopefully, if you encounter them again it won’t be as de ere if a reaction
> 
> Nice. Mine sits covered in my pantry. Only pull it out for baking binges and egg white beatingsI’m failing on remembering what color it is.  Going with red  i have Several accessories, mostly used once and boxed back up.   Like the meat grinder (for sausage) and pasta roller but both seemed to be more mess than what it was worth
> 
> Great job!


 
lol........I‘ve cleared my cabinets of more gadgets than I care to share........including pasta maker??? Sausage maker, Bread makers x 3???? spiralizer, several coffee machines (our main one is built in) donut maker, panini makers and numerous other useless things......the one gadget I do use is my ice cream maker....I’ll replace that when it gives up the ghost! 

Things like food mixers I do use regularly.......but yes, it’s amazing how many gadgets were “must have” over the years. The charity store love us......lol......


mac.....those are some nice temperatures!! I‘m not jealous......


----------



## macraven

Donut maker ??

How could you part with it?

I would ditch one of my kids before tossing the donut maker out


----------



## bobbie68

everyone....It has been a busy week with appointments and helping Liv figure out school next year. The temps have been up and down from 30's to 40's. We are suppose to get some rain Thursday and Friday.

Charlie was sick and out of school last week for a few days, he is slowly feeling better. Brian is busy on the house and I am trying to get moitvated to get there. 

It feels weird not planning a trip this summer and kind of sad. I am trying to plan a couple of little overnights to keep going. I decided to do video bingo on the 17th for my birthday.  We are going to stay overnight near the casino. It is about an hour away, but I just want to get away with a pool and hot tub . The teens can do it now and I haven't in many years. I enjoy it much more than worrying about dabbing the cards. It is a nice relaxing night and maybe win some money. I will plan our Six Flags NJ trip in about a month for late spring. Still hoping to be in 'Florida by mid late summer.

Brian Liv and I are not football fans but Charlie is. We watched the kitten bowl then the super bowl. I did a bunch of wings and appetizers Charlie wanted the 49ers so he was bummed. 

Heading out tonight to one of our local restaurants. They have buy an order of wings get one free. We enjoy them and maybe an appetizer. 

One of the kitties had his teeth removed today. We are going to spoil him a bit tonight while he recovers. 

Lynne Belated Happy Anniversary glad you had a nice dinner. I hope DD is feeling better.

Schumi Glad you picked a mixer you like. I hope your weather warms up a bit so you can take your walks. I love getting meat and produce fresh. I hope everything was good.

Mac nice to see you are having good weather. I hope you are feeling good and your kitties are behaving themselves. Enjoy Taco Tuesday!

Keisha Congrats for your GD. That is awesome, it is so wonderful to see them achieve so much and enjoy it. I hope you found something good in the freezer.

Robo I am sorry to hear about  the red ant bites. I hope you feel better from them soon. I have a friend who doesn't want me to move to Florida who always brings up the red ants. I am glad you enjoyed your visit with your nephew.

Pumpkin Congrats on getting in the program you wanted, it sounds exciting! I hope your DH is feeling better.

Disxuni Keep up the good work at school. I am sure you will do great this week on your tests.

Charade I am sorry to hear you had a rough couple of days, I hope you are doing better. I balance our stuff monthly and twice a year Brian  gets that extra check and boy is that nice!! I hope you enjoy your nice weather, spring will be here soon!

 to anyone I missed, I hope everyone has a great day! I am off to the store before the kitty  gets home!


----------



## macraven

Tink


----------



## ky07

*Long time no post homies and sorry about that but alot has gone on for the last 2 years and still going on now but just pushing thru it.*


----------



## keishashadow

bobbie68 said:


> Brian Liv and I are not football fans but Charlie is. We watched the kitten bowl then the super bowl. I did a bunch of wings and appetizers Charlie wanted the 49ers so he was bummed.


The puppy & kittie bowls were so cute!  

Welcome home StL, hang in there.

Mac - i must’ve missed tink’s post?


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Long time no post homies and sorry about that but alot has gone on for the last 2 years and still going on now but just pushing thru it.*


   back home!


You have been missed


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> *Long time no post homies and sorry about that but alot has gone on for the last 2 years and still going on now but just pushing thru it.*



Welcome back StL........

You have been missed on here, it’s good to see your post this morning!!

Sending many hugs to you.....we do still look for your posts and 

Yes, many hugs to you......hope things get better soon........


----------



## schumigirl

Wednesday again.......no Wednesday lunch get together today as we all met up on Monday....

Do plan to go up into the woods behind us for a ramble this morning.......just to blow the cobwebs off us. The beach is tempting too though if the sun shines. We’ll see.

Horrible storm coming this weekend for us......won’t be going far then......will batten down the hatches I think......

Apart from a walk, not much going on today........made chicken noodle soup for lunch today for Tom and I......think we may need it after a walk in the cold......

Hope your Wednesday is a good one.....


----------



## Lynne G

Another rainy start to the day.  Dark, and wet.  But hey, when the car still says 40F outside, happy only wet roads from rain.  Saying we too are getting a soaking at the end of the week.  Saturday may see that winter mix, before just more rain.  Ack, the temps on Friday will fall throughout the day, with periods of heavy rain.  Sigh.  No more nicely much above average temps so far.  But hey, any time above freezing, a good day for me.  And woot!  You know what day it is? 
 Yep,
 That day of the week, when we all get over the hump of a Wednesday, to be sailing towards the week-end. Double woot!

Sending good thoughts to StL, I hope this year is better for you.  Hugs.

Yeah, me too, did I miss Tink's post?  Oh well, hey Tink!  Hope all is well with you.

Bobbie, nice to see ya post.  Hope Charlie is feeling better.  Nice to plan some short get a ways, as I am sure all are working hard getting the house ready, and getting ready to be moving this summer.  Yep, always like watching the puppy bowl.  So cute.  

With that tea is needed.  Cool almost inside, and kinda stuffy feeling.  Eh, may not even do that lunchtime walk.  Depends, weather guy said clearing in the afternoon.  So does that mean, right around lunchtime?  Will see.  Unfortunately, no walk in the woods, like Schumi, though.  Would enjoy that rather than the pavement I'll be doing my lunchtime walk, if I do one today.

Hey, homies, a Wednesday is here.  Hope it finds you with a smile today, and sending lots of hugs to all that need it.  

 Good Morning!


----------



## macraven

It’s morning time homies!
If weather predictions are correct, I need to build an ark
Ugh.  Need to get groceries today 

Just need to get past this day and then weather should be decent.

Lynne
Vicki did not post a thread but I do waves at times when one of our homies have been away  from us

How many homies are planning trips to the Darkside this year?

Someday it would be nice to have a group meet at the Darkside


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Trying to get in a quick post before work. Not much going on around here. Dh is headed to Tampa this weekend to attend his friend's father's funeral. 
Temps are dropping again and we are supposed to have rain for the next several days. Yuck.


[/QUOTE]


macraven said:


> I lived with 5 males watching and screaming during the games in those days
> Ugh


 I think I would have had to leave the house. 



keishashadow said:


> GD hit #1 all around at meet this weekend.


 Wow! Congratulations to her.



keishashadow said:


> Demi L killed the national anthem,


 I missed the national anthem. I'll have to search You Tube later.



schumigirl said:


> One of my friends used to look in wonderment at how tidy my worktops are and wondered where I stored everything......er, I have a huge amount of cabinets and storage in my kitchen.


 I am so jealous. We do not have enough cabinet space. When we first moved in we bought a cheap free standing pantry to store food, but now I'm ready to replace it with something nicer. 



Robo56 said:


> Wow......that was a stinker of a day........here’s to better days ahead for you.


 Thank you. 



Robo56 said:


> I got bit by fire ants last Monday


 Oh, ow! Sorry to hear that. I hope the bites have healed by now. 



schumigirl said:


> lol........I‘ve cleared my cabinets of more gadgets than I care to share........including pasta maker??? Sausage maker, Bread makers x 3???? spiralizer, several coffee machines (our main one is built in) donut maker, panini makers and numerous other useless things......the one gadget I do use is my ice cream maker....I’ll replace that when it gives up the ghost!


I'm with Mac. I would have kept the donut maker. 
We did a huge kitchen purge a few months ago, and will probably do one again when we get around to remodeling the kitchen. 



bobbie68 said:


> It feels weird not planning a trip this summer and kind of sad


 I agree. We are planning some small trips, but I really want to go back to Orlando. 



macraven said:


> How many homies are planning trips to the Darkside this year?
> 
> Someday it would be nice to have a group meet at the Darkside


I wish I could. I would love to do a group meet. 


Gotta run. Almost time for work.


----------



## Disxuni

Nice to see old friends coming back even though we haven't personally met, @ky07. I do not what it is you're going through, but keep on pushing and I hope things are getting easier for you whatever it may be. 

@macraven, you guys typically have a lot of trips in September, right? It seems a lot of peeps like doing HHN that time frame, talk about the lighter crowds, and weather warm, but not as hot. However, as a Floridian it seems it's always hot, except for perhaps Jan and Feb. Maybe a little of March if we're lucky? However, it's probably paradise considering the cold weather you guys are used to so I understand it being a nice change of scenery.

I need to buckle down and work on school work after work. Didn't do much yesterday, but I have a lot to do. I need to be a good noodle! I hope all the homies have a good hump day!


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody   
Sorry I haven't posted for awhile.  I've been having some health issues and life in general has been very challenging lately.  

I have been reading along every few weeks and playing catchup.

Welcome back to ky! Hope things get better for you 

Shout out to Carole, mac, keisha, Lynne, robo, Bobbie, disxuni, Charade, monyk, pumpkin, sue and anyone else I missed.  

Hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday


----------



## Disxuni

@tink1957 I know it's easier said than done, but I hope that you're getting better and I hope things are either slowly working out, or will work out eventually for you. It's nice to hear from you.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Tink, sending good thoughts your way.  Nice to see you are still here, though.  

Dix, hope the rain goes away for you, some more park times.  And yep, Fall trip is on my schedule.  

Rain has seemed to stop, for now, and gray day.  More rain to come though, as later in the day, and through the night.  Ah, Mac better send the ark this way.  

Tea, why yes, and ooh, heater may be turned on, still cool feeling inside.  Sigh.  Is it lunchtime yet?


----------



## macraven

Hey Vicki, so glad you came “home”
You have been missed here

Hope things in your life improve for your health
How are your kids doing?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It’s morning time homies!
> If weather predictions are correct, I need to build an ark
> Ugh.  Need to get groceries today
> 
> Just need to get past this day and then weather should be decent.
> 
> Lynne
> Vicki did not post a thread but I do waves at times when one of our homies have been away  from us
> 
> How many homies are planning trips to the Darkside this year?
> 
> Someday it would be nice to have a group meet at the Darkside



Group meets have always been fun.......HHN is always so much easier to meet up in the parks as most are there at some point.....




Charade67 said:


> Good morning. Trying to get in a quick post before work. Not much going on around here. Dh is headed to Tampa this weekend to attend his friend's father's funeral.
> Temps are dropping again and we are supposed to have rain for the next several days. Yuck.


I think I would have had to leave the house.

Wow! Congratulations to her.

I missed the national anthem. I'll have to search You Tube later.

I am so jealous. We do not have enough cabinet space. When we first moved in we bought a cheap free standing pantry to store food, but now I'm ready to replace it with something nicer.

Thank you.

Oh, ow! Sorry to hear that. I hope the bites have healed by now.


I'm with Mac. I would have kept the donut maker.
We did a huge kitchen purge a few months ago, and will probably do one again when we get around to remodeling the kitchen.

I agree. We are planning some small trips, but I really want to go back to Orlando.


I wish I could. I would love to do a group meet.


Gotta run. Almost time for work.
[/QUOTE]

We do have a huge kitchen. It was an old farmhouse style one but we added a huge open plan extension, it’s like two kitchens in one, but it works. And yes, lots of cabinet space was my first essential. Under floor heating was my second.....I get cold feet!! So yes, I can understand the want for more space.

We don’t eat a lot of doughnuts, so we used it once. And the thing was huge.......deep fat fryer was another we got rid of......never used it.




tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> Sorry I haven't posted for awhile.  I've been having some health issues and life in general has been very challenging lately.
> 
> I have been reading along every few weeks and playing catchup.
> 
> Welcome back to ky! Hope things get better for you
> 
> Shout out to Carole, mac, keisha, Lynne, robo, Bobbie, disxuni, Charade, monyk, pumpkin, sue and anyone else I missed.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful Wednesday




Vicki, it is so good to see you post!!! We have missed you......and always sending you good wishes......




Lynne G said:


> Oh Tink, sending good thoughts your way.  Nice to see you are still here, though.
> 
> Dix, hope the rain goes away for you, some more park times.  And yep, Fall trip is on my schedule.
> 
> Rain has seemed to stop, for now, and gray day.  More rain to come though, as later in the day, and through the night.  Ah, Mac better send the ark this way.
> 
> Tea, why yes, and ooh, heater may be turned on, still cool feeling inside.  Sigh.  Is it lunchtime yet?



Hope you don‘t need that ark!!! My mum has had rain where she is and she’s fed up with it........I told her not to send it down to us! Enjoy that tea...always nice.



Well, didn’t go for a walk after all.......it was so cold. And as I’m still stuffed up we decided not to bother. I had some writing to do that I had been asked to do. So I stayed inside and enjoyed our newly decorated office and finished what I had to do.

So, chicken piccata for dinner tonight.......not my husbands favourite dish, but I love it!! He’ll eat it though......he’s just not a fan of dishes with lemon. I’m doing it with buttered (not so healthy) roast potatoes.......Kyle is having chicken mac n cheese......I did make double of that in case Tom really doesn’t enjoy the chicken......as I make it very lemony.......I’m not all bad!!

Supposed to be going to the pub quiz tonight......but giving it a miss....quiet night again. Not a bad thing in the colder weather....


----------



## tink1957

Thanks for the welcome back everyone 

The kids are doing well, thanks mac.  Just this week they surprised me with a very early birthday present of tickets to the Rod Stewart concert in August.  My first concert was Rod and 3 Dog night when I was 13.  The last time I saw him in concert was the late 70's.

We're expecting some bad weather late tonight and into tomorrow...I'm so ready for sunshine after all the rain lately.  After years of just patching up the roof we finally have roofers coming next week to replace it and do repairs to the sheetrock etc....hope it stops raining long enough to get it done.


----------



## macraven

Vicki
Such sweet kids you have !

Ticket to Rod Stewart concert in August
Sounds like fun for you 

Hope no rain for you tomorrow so the roof can be done
I remember the last time you had a patch job for it 

I’m about 90 minutes from you and we had a hard rain around 11:30 today 
Tonight another round of heavy rain for us

No complaints from me about it as it’s not snow


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Thanks for the welcome back everyone
> 
> The kids are doing well, thanks mac.  Just this week they surprised me with a very early birthday present of tickets to the Rod Stewart concert in August.  My first concert was Rod and 3 Dog night when I was 13.  The last time I saw him in concert was the late 70's.
> 
> We're expecting some bad weather late tonight and into tomorrow...I'm so ready for sunshine after all the rain lately.  After years of just patching up the roof we finally have roofers coming next week to replace it and do repairs to the sheetrock etc....hope it stops raining long enough to get it done.



LOVE Rod Stewart!!!

I had checked his tour dates for this year, but he`s in Tampa in August......darn it....so we miss him again!! You`ll remember when he was with the Faces too!!! 

His greatest hits CD was one of my Christmas gifts this year....got it on the chip for the car immediately!!! I didn`t know you liked him.......

Good luck with the roof....weather can affect work like that badly....



So, it was one for chicken piccata tonight......it was too lemony for Tom, so him and Kyle ate the chicken mac n cheese. I thought the lemony taste was perfect! For me  

Just to add insult to injury I had made lemon sorbet for dessert.......he did enjoy that though. 

I`m full.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally getting a chance to check in!!! I've been reading and start a post...then more work comes across my desk...or it's super late and my eye lids are propped open with tooth picks 



Charade67 said:


> The day is just getting worse. Dh just learned that the father of a close friend of his died today. He had brain cancer, so we knew it was coming. It just happened a little sooner than expected.
> Then I opened Facebook to find that my favorite author, Mary Higgins Clark, also died today. She was 92.
> In an odd coincidence today is also the day I lost my father back in 2002.


Charade...I'm sorry to hear about all the sad news.  That is quite a bit of bad news to hear in one day.  I'm glad your DH is getting a chance to attend the funeral.  You and your family have had a hard year with many people passing and getting sick.  I hope it gets better for you.  I also hope you don't get the weather predicted as well.  That doesn't help sad moods for sure. 


Lynne G said:


> With that, tomorrow, we will be married 28 years.


Lynne....that is an awesome accomplishment!!!!  We are celebrating 27 years this summer...and it just so happens that on our anniversary weekend...my favorite man  Keith Urban  is playing at a weekend outdoor festival where the DD lives!!!  I already told the dh that we will be going - no excuses lol.  I may need bail money that weekend lol


schumigirl said:


> Decorator was here today and is almost finished one of the guest bedrooms......it’s looking good!!


What a great way to get rid of those winter blah's.  It is always sooo nice to have a room refreshed in it's look.  I'm always redecorating rooms in the house while on a shift at Pier1 lol.  I think that's why I still haven't quit yet   I love playing with all the pretty things, planning our my own rooms with items from the store, and the other women I work with are such a great group of gals, and I have had some great new friends while working there. 
I sure hope your weather front moving in is not as bad as predicted.  This time of year is the hardest!!!!  Everyone is tired of the cold, dark and snow/rain and just need it to end.  We can't control it...but that doesn't stop us from complaining about it 


keishashadow said:


> GD hit #1 all around at meet this weekend. Worth the 10+ hours spent out of my Saturday topped off with sliding home on highways in snow squall.


What a great accomplishment!!!!  And winter driving   I'm tired of driving on less than great roads.   I miss hearing about your fine feathered friends.  I hope they are tolerating the cold weather this winter. 


ky07 said:


> Long time no post homies and sorry about that but alot has gone on for the last 2 years and still going on now but just pushing thru it.


  Hi nice to meet you.  I hope that  whatever path you are walking right now, starts to get a little brighter. 


Disxuni said:


> I need to buckle down and work on school work after work. Didn't do much yesterday, but I have a lot to do. I need to be a good noodle!


Disxuni....this going back to school gig is HARD!!!!!  I just started this week...and OH MY DOG!!! lol  I think I have myself a little organized now.  And seem to be settling in and finally getting some things accomplished on it....but GEEZE...it is different to use my brain again lol  I hope you can get some work completed this week. 


tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody


Hi Tink 

Things have been busy.  Just trying to get into the swing of my courses this term.  My brain in NOT used to thinking like this.   So it is taking me some time to complete some of my work.  But I'll keep slugging along and keep working....it is starting to come back now. 
The dh is finally over his man cold and feeling better.  Now hopefully the weather starts to warm up again.  It was actually above freezing last weekend...then of course the temps drop again.  I just find this time of year hard.  Our life so far in 2020 has been exceptionally busy, but I'm finding I'm still struggling with the cold, dark grey skies, and of course the snow and ice.  But, we are on the upside now with the days getting longer and the sunlight ( when we actually see that beautiful shining sun ) has that bright light tint to it again - if that makes sense.  The daylight in spring and summer is sooooo different from the daylight in late fall and winter. 

I hope everyone else, is staying happy and most importantly healthy

Hi Mac, Sue and anyone else I may have missed!!!!!


----------



## ky07

*Thanks for the welcome back homies.
it's been a rough 2 years cause DW mother passed away and since the house we lived in was hers the bank wouldn't work with us to keep it but luckily dw's credit was good enough to get a home loan and we bought a townhouse and a month after we moved our 2 little dogs passed away and just as we thought things were getting better my mom almost died from a anurism rupturing in her stomach and she made it through emergency surgery only to find out she has lung cancer.*


----------



## macraven

Sending you lots of    StL
You have gone through a tough 2 years


----------



## Lynne G

So sorry to hear of some terrible family sadness for you StL.  Sending lots of hugs your way, and hope some good news comes your way sooner than later.

Well, did that lunchtime walk.  Was gray, but not raining.  Almost cool, but felt okay as I walked.  Have the little heater on inside, as feels cool inside.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin....nice to see you too!! 

I hear you on the weather. You have it so much worse than us, but it`s hard to get through the temps that you have......and the darkness. I don't mind dark nights before Christmas, but once that`s over I just look for long sunny days......us Brits are masters at complaining about the weather....lol......

How is that beautiful grandbaby of yours? And good luck with the course, sounds like you`re putting a lot of effort into it......



StLawrence…….I`m so sorry for all you`ve gone through......it`s certainly been a tough time for you! How is your wife doing now? Hope she`s doing much better despite all the upset of the last couple of years...….


----------



## macraven

Our rain was over and the temps went up
Now at 68

It’s gonna be a warm February
Usually this is our cold month

Hey pumpkin!


----------



## ky07

schumigirl said:


> Pumpkin....nice to see you too!!
> 
> I hear you on the weather. You have it so much worse than us, but it`s hard to get through the temps that you have......and the darkness. I don't mind dark nights before Christmas, but once that`s over I just look for long sunny days......us Brits are masters at complaining about the weather....lol......
> 
> How is that beautiful grandbaby of yours? And good luck with the course, sounds like you`re putting a lot of effort into it......
> 
> 
> 
> StLawrence…….I`m so sorry for all you`ve gone through......it`s certainly been a tough time for you! How is your wife doing now? Hope she`s doing much better despite all the upset of the last couple of years...….
> [/QU
> *She is doing good considering what she has gone thru these past few years and just watching her cause she loves my mom and they are only giving her a few more months to live and she doesn't want to hear it but other than that she's doing good*


----------



## ky07

macraven said:


> Sending you lots of    StL
> You have gone through a tough 2 years


Thanks Mac that means alot


----------



## ky07

*Well can say we had some good times too cause my oldest ds got married a little over a year ago and has bought his own home and makes me one proud dad*


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> *Well can say we had some good times too cause my oldest ds got married a little over a year ago and has bought his own home and makes me one proud dad*



That is wonderful news!


----------



## Lynne G

That is nice news, StL, and happy for the newlyweds in their new house.  

Well, the ark has made it here, just in time for the over 2 inches of rain to fall in the next 24 to 36 hours. Flood warnings and bands of heavy rain into the weekend. Weather for ducks. And that cool wind, blowing the rain sideways. Yeah, may see 50F this afternoon, but 36 said my car on this early commute. Dare I say, a wee brr. Wet and cool. So good time for tea.

With that, drink up all. It is a Thirsty Thursday.


And I know Schumi will be thirsty:


Yep, so from a rainy part of the world, Happy Thursday and Good Morning homies!


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> *Well can say we had some good times too cause my oldest ds got married a little over a year ago and has bought his own home and makes me one proud dad*



Glad to hear it St L. Certainly something to celebrate......


Lynne......I`ll drink wine anywhere!!! Hope your rain clears up soon.....



We are having some of the most beautiful weather right now.....sunny, but frosty cold which is perfect. Hovering around 0c most of the morning. We have an almost tropical 46F now. 

Not quite sure what to do this afternoon......go for a walk or not go for a walk......decisions........

Beef in red wine tonight....smells gorgeous simmering away in slow cooker.......

Have a great Thursday......


----------



## Charade67

Very quick morning post. I over slept and need to leave for work in 10 minutes. 

Good to see a post from Tink. 

I'm a little confused about Ky07/StL?  I don't know which name to use.  Oh well, nice to meet you and congrats to your son. 

We are under a flood watch today. Supposed to rain for the next several days. 🌧


----------



## Disxuni

@ky07 glad there has been a little bit of happiness through the tough times you've been going through. I'm glad you've had your proud dad moments in between all that and hope that's help you through your difficult times.

Proud of you @Pumpkin1172 for going back to school. Glad you felt a little accomplished this week and got it together. I ended up not really doing any work yesterday, oops, so definitely need to kick myself to get into gear today. I double checked my schedule and the test is technically next week, so that helps.

Please try to be safe, @Charade67!

Hope all the homies have a good Thursday! Almost at the end of the week.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, flood watches for us too, Charade.  And ugh, saying lots of rain this afternoon.  Very soggy afternoon commute for me, not fun. 

Dix, hope you do well on your test, next week.  Yep, on these rainy days, moving fast is not what one wants to do.

Ooh, I'm trying to smell that odor coming from Schumi's place.  Beef cooking, yum. 

Eh, time for tea.  Later homies.  Happiness sent to all.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Very quick morning post. I over slept and need to leave for work in 10 minutes.
> 
> Good to see a post from Tink.
> 
> I'm a little confused about Ky07/StL?  I don't know which name to use.  Oh well, nice to meet you and congrats to your son.
> 
> We are under a flood watch today. Supposed to rain for the next several days. 🌧



Most will call him ky07
The StL is a nickname  we gave him from eons ago

We did renaming a lot at one time 

Well, all I can say is this is a nice day for ducks!
Lots of rain

Hope all the homies are doing fine!


----------



## schumigirl

We have fog! Freezing fog! It is blooming cold.......

We were round at a friends house tonight for a few hours, just for a drink and a chat...we got a cab home and thankfully the driver drove sensibly for the conditions on our small country lanes.

Did have a lovely few hours with friends.....haven’t seen them since Christmas as they’ve been in Orlando for a month and just got back home last Thursday. 

Won’t be long till we’re in bed. It is lovely looking out at all the trees swathed in fog where the lamps are down the driveway...very mysterious looking.....

Friday tomorrow.....


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> We have fog! Freezing fog! It is blooming cold.......
> It is lovely looking out at all the trees swathed in fog where the lamps are down the driveway...very mysterious looking.....



FOG.......sweet..

Your description reminds me of the scare zones at hhn.....


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> FOG.......sweet..
> 
> Your description reminds me of the scare zones at hhn.....



lol......it is a bit......

Won‘t look out of the windows too close in case I see something move in the trees....... 

We occasionally see a few foxes roam around at night here....that’s about it.......actually think it’s starting to clear a little. It was so eerie earlier.


----------



## Lynne G

Still raining.  So ready for Friday, then a relaxing weekend.


----------



## Charade67

Still raining here too. I think it is supposed to continue through Saturday.

Dh and I are about to come to blows over the heating. We have a gas auxiliary heater on the lower level of the house (The main heat is electric).  He keeps turning it up and then it gets really hot in here. I just looked at the thermostat and it's 75. I just went downstairs and turned the heat back down. I can't sleep if it's too warm.

Mac - Thanks for the name explanation. I get confused when people are called by names that aren't their avatar names.


----------



## macraven

Charade I have the same issue with Mr Mac during the opposite season 

He turns the ac to keep it cold in the house so I have to turn on my electric blanket in order to sleep

I hope you win this battle
My money is on you ...


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, I think a lot of us have known one another for a long time, and we all know each other`s real names....(of course KY07 isn't really named StL) I flick between Keisha....Janet and Dammit Janet all the time......

We won`t be cold either...….our whole house is gas central heating....it`s fabulous, plus we have the Aga which keeps the place like toast too.......although I am very guilty, and always have been of opening windows while the heating is on, I like to be warm but still have some fresh air in the house. Not all day, and not if it`s completely perishing. Apparently that's a waste.......but I always tell anyone who comments about that it`s not their money, when I`m using their money then they can complain......Tom doesn't mind either, he`s used to me after 30 years together! We both do like it cooler at night, but never cold........


Fog has mostly gone...….but we are in the minus temps this morning. Think we are heading inland to a lovely park that`s about an hours drive from us.....meeting two friends who live close to that and will walk the park with their dogs. She did warn me not to wear my white coat....as if I would!!

Bad weather hasn't to hit us now till Sunday, but still no plans for weekend......chilling sounds nice.










​Have a great Friday........
​


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I am the opposite, I tend to like it warm, while my DH and older one complain.  Though I do like it cooler when I am sleeping.

Ooh, was that a freight train horn or a fog horn?  Very foggy out.  Hard to see more than a couple hundred feet.  Low visibility warnings from early today.  But oddly warm, as 40 out.  But yeah, the cold air will be arriving, nice thing is, will send the rain away, bad thing is, it is doing it with 50 to 60 mph winds, and by the afternoon, will be in the low 30’s.  20’s to be the temps this overnight.  Brrr.  Bad hair day alert!  

And so happy it is a Friday. Even my Dsis was hoping yesterday was Friday, both of us felt like it’s been a long week.

So with a double cat reminder: Yo homies welcome to Friday!


----------



## Lynne G

And  Schumi. Hope your morning was lovely. Have a nice walk with the dogs and friends, and yep, chilling on the weekend is my hope.

Oh, glad to hear you sent the fog this way.

Tea for me, and hope you had a cup or two earlier today.


----------



## Charade67

Up way too early for Friday.  I woke up to the sounds of crazy strong wind, rain, and hail. Thankfully it didn't last too long, but I doubt I will get back to sleep.

Dh and I have starting planning a short spring break trip. We have decided to go to DC. We want to visit some of the places we didn't get to the last couple of times we where there. I need to get B's input too. 

I guess I should go ahead and get up and start getting ready. I have fun plans for this morning. ( read that in a sarcastic tone)


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## Charade67

Greetings from the Virginia DMV. What a morning this has been. My license doesn’t expire until December, but I decided to go ahead and get my real ID before the rush before October 1. I got to the DMV 15 minutes before they opened and was 10th in line. I got to the window and discovered that I had accidentally brought an unofficial copy of my birth certificate. Annoying, but no problem. So I thought. I went back home to get the certificate out of our safe. It wasn’t there. It also wasn’t in either of the other 2 fireproof boxes that we used before getting the safe. I spent the next 45 minutes tearing the house apart  looking for my birth certificate. I finally found it in a storage box that was at the bottom of our linen closet. It was in a old school folder of B’s. I have no idea why it was there. I am just grateful that I found it. Now I am waiting for my number to be called. Hopefully I won’t be here too much longer.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you were taken already, Charade.  That's annoying when you think where it is, was not.  I'd be tearing the house apart too.  I guess when my license expires, I'll get one.  Older one's license was expiring, so he got a REAL one too.  We waited for almost an hour.  So many people in our DMV that day.  

Hey, DisneyLife, hope all is well.  Hope you are enjoying this morning, where I still see rain, and a gray sky.


----------



## Charade67

Still waiting.


----------



## Charade67

I got called just after posting the previous post. The whole process (the second time I came) took about 45 minutes. Not too bad.


----------



## keishashadow

Rod, the mod  nice 



tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> Sorry I haven't posted for awhile. I've been having some health issues and life in general has been very challenging lately.





ky07 said:


> *Thanks for the welcome back homies.
> it's been a rough 2 years cause DW mother passed away and since the house we lived in was hers the bank wouldn't work with us to keep it but luckily dw's credit was good enough to get a home loan and we bought a townhouse and a month after we moved our 2 little dogs passed away and just as we thought things were getting better my mom almost died from a anurism rupturing in her stomach and she made it through emergency surgery only to find out she has lung cancer.*


that is a lot, period.  Both of you sure have your share of unexpected obstacles, sorry to hear. Kudos for keeping up the good fight


Start by doing what’s necessary; then do what’s possible; and suddenly you are doing the impossible.
_—Francis of Assisi_


----------



## keishashadow

Rather unexpected, 1st measurable snow of season. That Dreaded heavy, wet stuff

somebodies  (DS & GD, both enjoying their snow day off). Took me a minute to figure it out...Jaba the hut lol


----------



## macraven

Looks like a mini Keisha in the pic!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep. only snow we got was closer to the mountains, Keisha.  Just lots of rain.  Went for a lunchtime walk.  To was not that bad, back, that rain was coming sideways.  Pelting ya.  Brr, and the wind, walking against it, almost pushed ya back.  Bad hair day GIANT alert!

Yay, not too bad a time, and got your REAL ID, Charade.  Time for lunch, I assume.

Pumpkin, congrats on going back to school.  I think you win the how cold is it.  Will be a cold overnight for us.

Ooh, what can I get into?  Chocolate somewhere, I hope.


----------



## macraven

Charade, great you got that task done for the real id
Now you are legal ...

I had mine done 4 years ago
It took maybe a minute


----------



## Charade67

I've given up on today. After the DMV I stopped by the Kroger pharmacy to pick up some prescriptions. My debit card was declined. I checked my account and nothing looked wrong, so I called the bank. They confirmed that there was nothing wrong with my card or account, so the problem must be with Kroger.  I decided to treat myself to some hibachi chicken for lunch. (Debit card worked fine there.) I just opened my fortune cookie and it is empty.  I think I should just go back to bed for the rest of the day.

Keisha - Snow Jaba? Very clever. 

Lynne - If you find the chocolate would you send some my way?

Well, the one good part for today is that after the brief, strong storm we had this morning it has stopped raining and we got a little bit of sun. Still very windy though.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a morning stop in!



ky07 said:


> Well can say we had some good times too cause my oldest ds got married a little over a year ago and has bought his own home and makes me one proud dad


Isn't that one of the greatest feelings!!!!  


Lynne G said:


> Well, the ark has made it here, just in time for the over 2 inches of rain to fall in the next 24 to 36 hours.


Let us know if you need an ark anytime soon.  I hope it stops for you sooner rather than later.  


macraven said:


> Well, all I can say is this is a nice day for ducks!
> Lots of rain


I hope your rain goes away soon too...let us know if you need an ark!  That is not fun either.  


schumigirl said:


> Did have a lovely few hours with friends.


It's a good thing you are retired....You have a very busy social life!!!!  That is just sooo wonderful!  I hope your weather doesn't get too nasty and ugly.  I do love foggy days though.  I can't wait to hear what was on the menu at your home tonight.  


Charade67 said:


> I've given up on today. After the DMV I stopped by the Kroger pharmacy to pick up some prescriptions. My debit card was declined. I checked my account and nothing looked wrong, so I called the bank. They confirmed that there was nothing wrong with my card or account, so the problem must be with Kroger. I decided to treat myself to some hibachi chicken for lunch. (Debit card worked fine there.) I just opened my fortune cookie and it is empty. I think I should just go back to bed for the rest of the day


Charade...wow.  I'm sure your heart skipped a beat when you couldn't find your birth certificate.  I'm glad you found it.  And yes....it sounds like it's just time to go home, and enjoy some down time...maybe a bubble bath with whatever your favorite beverage is!!!!!  Even if it's a specialty tea...go get one...sit back and just enjoy it.  You deserve it 

Only one more week until we head back south to see the gd!!!!  This Grammie can't wait to squish her again     I've been working hard every evening on the classes.  Last night I finally finished all my work for the week.  Now I can start on week 2, so that I have all weekend to just hang with the dd, sil and just cuddle that little burrito.

I'm thinking it's going to be chicken stew in the instant pot tonight for supper.  Thinking tomorrow night will be beef dip sammies - that I had planned for during the week, but we had to many left over to use first before cooking.  I found a new recipe for the instant pot to whip up the meat and dip juice.  Can't  wait to try that one.  I just  a good sandwich.  

Hope everyone has a great Friday!!!!  Stay dry everyone who is getting the rain...I hope you don't grow pin feathers or need an ark


----------



## schumigirl

Charade......glad you got your stuff sorted with the licence, but what a carry on with the cards!! Yes, some days some folks should just stay in bed!!! Tomorrow will be better.......


Lynne, you may just need that ark soon!! Hope your weekend is better!!


Janet......love the picture......and the snow!!! Please don’t send it over here!!


pumpkin........we had a lovely day thanks! Yes, being retired does have its perks.......and you get to see your lovely grand baby soon! I can imagine how desperate you are to see her again.....hope your daughter is doing well too.......no cooking tonight as we had lunch out with friends and then back to their house for a drink and snacks......yes, in the afternoon!!! It was fun.......snacks and wine for us tonight......Tom didn’t get a drink today as he was driving......bless him!!  Good to see you......



Yes, lovely day with friends. Our walk this morning near their home was perishing!! I cut it short as it was just so cold and think the dogs took the huff with me as they were loving it!! They eventually came around after we had lunch and were back at friends house.

Drove back up late this afternoon........a night of tv and a glass of wine lays ahead. Not a bad little day.......

Bad storm supposed to hit us this weekend, late Saturday night.....hope it’s not as bad as predicted........

Have a good one.......


----------



## Lynne G

Pelted with sleet commute home.  Sigh, car roads could be slippery, but at least 37 out.  

A what for dinner. Not sure what I am feeling like cooking. Thinking maybe chicken stir fry.. One pot meals are always appreciated.  Hmmm, later and may all have a wonderful Friday night.


----------



## Charade67

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Charade...wow. I'm sure your heart skipped a beat when you couldn't find your birth certificate. I'm glad you found it.


I was frantic. I know it had to be in the house somewhere. I know I had it when I got my original VA license.
I know you are excited about visiting the grand baby again. Hope the storm isn't too bad.



schumigirl said:


> Charade......glad you got your stuff sorted with the licence, but what a carry on with the cards!! Yes, some days some folks should just stay in bed!!! Tomorrow will be better.......


 Well, I didn't exactly go back to bed, but I did take a nice nap. 

I thought I had posted this about an hour ago, but I think I fell asleep instead. Going to be a lazy evening.


----------



## keishashadow

DH announced he has 4 days off this weekend & to book a get-away to MCO.  Found reasonable airfare but...
 Between Valentine’s Day & the race, no rooms at the inn at WDW boohoo.  Rates thru the roof at Universal’s offsite properties.  Car rentals no better. Ah well, at least he offered lol. 


Charade67 said:


> I just opened my fortune cookie and it is empty. I think I should just go back to bed for the rest of the day.


Yikes, talk about a roll of bad luck. Bet you’re glad the work week is over

One of my dumb bunny DS lost both their Birth certificate & social security card.  Believe it or not, it went much easier than expected to replace.  Didn’t know though that the SSA will only reissue the card “x” number of times.


schumigirl said:


> Bad storm supposed to hit us this weekend, late Saturday night.....hope it’s not as bad as predicted........


Had no tv today, wasn’t about to scrape off the dish.  Made me thankful we didn’t lose power, happens now & again here from the weight of the snow on the wires.  Hope your storm breezes thru quickly


Lynne G said:


> Pelted with sleet commute home. Sigh, car roads could be slippery, but at least 37 out.


Sleet & ice will stop the best of us.


----------



## macraven

Lynne, your avatar is naked........
What are you going to change it to?


Hope all the homies are doing okay with the awful weather that is hitting most of us.
You all probably have cold temps, snow, and ice.

I'm good until the creek below our ridge floods over.
Means I cook instead of going out tomorrow

Hugs to all the homies here.
I had a busy day and not able to join in on the chatter but was thinking of all of youse.


Looks like I am the night shift here in the thread tonight.......


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> DH announced he has 4 days off this weekend & to book a get-away to MCO.  Found reasonable airfare but...
> Between Valentine’s Day & the race, no rooms at the inn at WDW boohoo.  Rates thru the roof at Universal’s offsite properties.  Car rentals no better. Ah well, at least he offered lol.
> 
> Yikes, talk about a roll of bad luck. Bet you’re glad the work week is over
> 
> One of my dumb bunny DS lost both their Birth certificate & social security card.  Believe it or not, it went much easier than expected to replace.  Didn’t know though that the SSA will only reissue the card “x” number of times.
> 
> Had no tv today, wasn’t about to scrape off the dish.  Made me thankful we didn’t lose power, happens now & again here from the weight of the snow on the wires.  Hope your storm breezes thru quickly
> 
> Sleet & ice will stop the best of us.



Oh that sucks about not getting in a quick trip down to Orlando!!! That would have been lovely for your anniversary....

Yes, our storms are nothing of the degree you get over there. A few high winds and they forecast the apocalypse! But, hoping this one doesn't hit as expected. Should be tonight....right now it`s a beautiful day with a heavy breeze......that's it. And glad you didn't lose power.....tv we can live without, but anything else...no. 




macraven said:


> Lynne, your avatar is naked........
> What are you going to change it to?
> 
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing okay with the awful weather that is hitting most of us.
> You all probably have cold temps, snow, and ice.
> 
> I'm good until the creek below our ridge floods over.
> Means I cook instead of going out tomorrow
> 
> Hugs to all the homies here.
> I had a busy day and not able to join in on the chatter but was thinking of all of youse.
> 
> 
> Looks like I am the night shift here in the thread tonight.......



If I`d woke up I`d have popped online last night to keep you company......but, I had a fabulous sleep! 

I love the word creek.....it`s not one you hear mentioned over here a lot in the way you mean it. I always imagine Little House on the Prairie.......Laura going down to the creek......one of my favourite childhood shows......it was a blub fest every week!!!! 

I described a couple of Little House episodes to Kyle.....Mary going blind......Laura`s dog dying...the orphanage catching fire.....the little girl with the limp and numerous other incredibly sad stories....the look on his face was priceless when I told him this was a kids show and yes, we watched it for fun......lol......


Bacon on the go for hungry folks........it was delicious!!! 

Wind is getting up outside, so having a day in and probably tomorrow too......Tom is watching Jumanji, the Kevin Hart one.....it`s funnier than I remember. Last watched it in Sapphire Falls last year...I fell asleep. Look forward to watching the latest one though, have only heard good reviews of it from folks who have seen it.......

Dinner is spicy lemon chicken stir fry with pineapple and ginger for me tonight.....Kyle is having Teriyaki Chicken stir fry with noodles and Tom is making himself something that I can`t quite remember right now....

Have a great Saturday...…...

















​


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, did my avatar change?  I still see it with the old little one’s pic.  Hmm, maybe it is time to change it.

Ooh, Schumi had me at bacon.  Yeah, Old Yeller and other kid stories, eh do not like sad ones.  Hope your weather is nicer today.

Well, that high weather system blew into here, with a tornado, and high wind damage. we had news of trees into cars and houses and onto roads, and roofs ripped off. But with that blast of cool weather, those pesky clouds are gone. And while the temps have dropped, the sun is out. And so enjoyed seeing the sunlight streaming in our windows.

Time for breakfast, as I hear older one up. Of course, I have been up, two loads of wash, and onto the third.

Have a super sized Saturday, and may this find all in a good mood, and healthy.

And that stinks Keisha, a short get away would have been nice.


----------



## macraven

Lynne last night your avatar was blank no picture 
Today I see you got your girl back in it

woot I can see her again!

Schumi, bacon day and I can smell it from
here...
Thanks for being our bacon cooker..
( yes I make new words up)

Woke up at 7 and saw snow in our yard
Duh, this rarely happens in Georgia..

Hope all the homies have a great weekend!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh don’t know why that happened Mac.  But glad little one showed up again.  And snow?  Say it ain’t so.  Thankfully we only got a little snow yesterday afternoon, but long gone, and was that very mushy kind.  

Eggs, bacon, cheese on toasted muffins.  Filling breakfast.  Time for errands.   Hope all stay warm. A Pooh feeling blustery day for us.  And yes, rocking those sunglasses, winter coat and hair tie.


----------



## schumigirl

I`ve been called worse than a bacon cooker and quite recently too!!!!

Weekends are designed for bacon...….

mac you have snow????? I never think of Georgia having any kind of snow....I like to think of it as hot and sunny most of the time. And I`m sure it is......


Found Designated Survivor on Netflix with Kiefer Sutherland, we didn't realise he was so short!

I think it`s already been cancelled, but it`s good and will pass away a few hours of chilling. 

Sun is still shining here, but still very breezy.....


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. It is a beautiful sunny day here. We need it after all that rain.  Today has been a better day. Dh and I went to brunch this morning and then I dropped him off at the airport.  I then went to Target to make an exciting purchase of dish towels. 
B texted me and asked if we could go to our favorite Mexican restaurant for dinner tonight. Will be seeing her about 6:00 tonight. 



keishashadow said:


> DH announced he has 4 days off this weekend & to book a get-away to MCO. Found reasonable airfare but...
> Between Valentine’s Day & the race, no rooms at the inn at WDW boohoo. Rates thru the roof at Universal’s offsite properties. Car rentals no better. Ah well, at least he offered lol.


 Bummer. Is there any place else you could go for the weekend?



schumigirl said:


> I described a couple of Little House episodes to Kyle.....Mary going blind......Laura`s dog dying...the orphanage catching fire.....the little girl with the limp and numerous other incredibly sad stories....the look on his face was priceless when I told him this was a kids show and yes, we watched it for fun......lol......


 You make it sound so depressing. I used to watch that show faithfully. I think I even read all of her books. 
This reminds me of when we went to see a stage production of Arsenic and Old Lace. I tried to explain the plot to B. "It's about two little old ladies who poison men and burry them in their basement.....It's a comedy...no, really."



Lynne G said:


> Well, that high weather system blew into here, with a tornado, and high wind damage. we had news of trees into cars and houses and onto roads, and roofs ripped off.


That's awful. I hope no people were injured. 



macraven said:


> Woke up at 7 and saw snow in our yard
> Duh, this rarely happens in Georgia..


 My GA friends are posting their snow pictures. It looks Ike we aren't going to get any this winter. 

I am trying to decide what to do today. Should I be productive or lazy?


----------



## Lynne G

Lazy is my vote!  And yum, nice to have a Mexican style dinner with B.  And thankfully, no one hurt or injured with the weather damage.  

Some clouds have come in, but mostly sunny so far. And a hehe, as we were driving earlier, my Dsis called to say, she was out and about in the snow.  Not us, sunglasses were on.   

Errands done and a stop for some chow, and a drink.  Very thirsty for some reason.  Gas line was long, should have waited until early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lynne G

So proud of myself.  Made my own chicken pot pie.  Well, cheated some, with pre made pastry, gravy, and frozen vegetables.  Warm and tasty, with little left over.  Made a Coke float to go with it.  Quiet evening, so happy me.

Have a lovely evening homies.


----------



## Charade67

Had a mostly lazy afternoon. I straightened up the kitchen and dining room, and finished a load of laundry. B and I had a nice dinner and then went for frozen yogurt. Now I'm in my recliner watching Avengers Infinity War.

Mmm..chicken pot pie sounds like a good meal for a cold night. 

Hope I sleep well tonight. maybe I'll be productive tomorrow. 

Good night.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> I`ve been called worse than a bacon cooker and quite recently too!!!!
> 
> Weekends are designed for bacon...….
> 
> mac you have snow????? I never think of Georgia having any kind of snow....I like to think of it as hot and sunny most of the time. And I`m sure it is......


Yup thought I was dreaming when I saw snow in our yard this morning 

but when the sun was out the snow was all gone by lunchtime

We have had snowflakes before but it melted by the time it hit the ground one year


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon. It is a beautiful sunny day here. We need it after all that rain.  Today has been a better day. Dh and I went to brunch this morning and then I dropped him off at the airport.  I then went to Target to make an exciting purchase of dish towels.
> B texted me and asked if we could go to our favorite Mexican restaurant for dinner tonight. Will be seeing her about 6:00 tonight.
> 
> My GA friends are posting their snow pictures. It looks Ike we aren't going to get any this winter.
> 
> I am trying to decide what to do today. Should I be productive or lazy?


 
Good bye sweet husband, hello Mexican food With daughter!

Yea our first snow on the ground that lasted until Mr Sun came 
Our first snowfall in the last 4 years for us here


----------



## macraven

It’s a Saturday night and looks like everyone is sleeping 
Quite as a mouse here 

Hope all have a great day tomorrow


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> It’s a Saturday night and looks like everyone is sleeping
> Quite as a mouse here
> 
> Hope all have a great day tomorrow


----------



## Lynne G

Peep!   Not asleep yet.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, this Cinderella is leaving the light on.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Peep!   Not asleep yet.


What???


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Ah, this Cinderella is leaving the light on.
> View attachment 472252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 472253


Never mind .....
I hear snoring


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


>



I bet you are still up...
Pour a glass for me but add a straw to the drink and a cute pink umbrella


----------



## schumigirl

Charade.....Little House was depressing!!! There was always someone dying, ill, being abused, hurt, going blind, kids lost in the creek, dogs dying, children dying, parents dying, losing jobs and homes, bullying...….it covered it all!!!! My family made fun of me every single week as I used to hide behind a cushion to cry....every single episode!!!! I loved it though. 


Lynne nothing wrong with store bought pastry now and again.....I always have some frozen as an emergency.....chicken pot pie sounds lovely!!!


mac...glad your snow didn't last long.....yes, it was quiet on here last night......I ended up staying up till around midnight watching episodes of Designated Survivor....but didn't spend long online or I could have chatted! Yes, I like a straw and umbrella in a nice cocktail too....as long as it`s a plastic straw!!! 



The wind was wild during the night and rain was never ending, but still managed to sleep well most of the night.....only woke up a couple of times.

Still wild and woolly out there but rain seems to have ceased for now......it`ll be back though, it`s just so dark so we have lamps on in most rooms. I don`t think our weather has been as bad as some. Although I wish I`d been coming home from Orlando last night as the flight made it in record time with the jet stream......lol.....

Today, have cleaned a few bathrooms, did some laundry and will be thinking about lunch soon......no idea! Dinner is roast beef.....not rib roast today, just a regular beef joint. Won`t take long to cook.

Hope everyone has a lovely Sunday.....


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I am just not a night owl, just sometimes.  Early bird, yes, most of the times.

Beef sounds lush tonight, Schumi.  And the storm you are having is in the news.  Yeah, a good day to stay inside.  Cloudy start for me, but I think only chance of rain is North of me. Happy that just above average temps with 45 the high today.

Ah, yep, welcome to Sunday.  

Tea for me.  Some breakfast tea, I picked up yesterday from a cute tea shop. Quite tasty, and perfect wake up drink on this almost cool feeling house.  Lights on for me too, so far.


----------



## keishashadow

Cold, snow not going anywhere soon.  Almost forgot what winter looks like in western PA.  Haven’t left house since Wednesday, I do love hunkering down in the winter.  Jr coming for early dinner before Mr heads off to work.  Will need to don my snow boots to fire up the grill.  I always question my judgement these days as to why I had the area set back in far corner of back yard.

Tomorrow DH & both go to get sliced & diced at Dermatologist.  His first foray into those grounds, hope he’s still talking to me afterwards



Charade67 said:


> I'm a little confused about Ky07/StL? I don't know which name to use. Oh well, nice to meet you and congrats to your son.


I dubbed him “saint” as he is a very patient, non-judgmental man...the L is part of his name 



Charade67 said:


> Dh and I have starting planning a short spring break trip. We have decided to go to DC. We want to visit some of the places we didn't get to the last couple of times we where there. I need to get B's input too.


Haven’t physically been “into” the city since a kid.  It is def on our radar, not sure why we haven’t been back by now.  The Mr’s extended family lives in the far southern burbs.  my thought for us (to avoid the beltway) would be to find a hotel as far north as possible on the metro route.  


Charade67 said:


> Greetings from the Virginia DMV. What a morning this has been. My license doesn’t expire until December, but I decided to go ahead and get my real ID before the rush before October 1. I got to the DMV 15 minutes before they opened and was 10th in line. I got to the window and discovered that I had accidentally brought an unofficial copy of my birth certificate. Annoying, but no problem. So I thought. I went back home to get the certificate out of our safe. It wasn’t there. It also wasn’t in either of the other 2 fireproof boxes that we used before getting the safe. I spent the next 45 minutes tearing the house apart  looking for my birth certificate. I finally found it in a storage box that was at the bottom of our linen closet. It was in a old school folder of B’s. I have no idea why it was there. I am just grateful that I found it. Now I am waiting for my number to be called. Hopefully I won’t be here too much longer.


Ugh.  Every person I’ve talked to thus far has had some glitch.  I thot I had it in hand, easier with a passport as to docs (didn’t have to produce name changes for myself, etc).  Turned out our DMV doesn’t take debit or credit cards.  Came back another day, really glad I brought 2 checks as you cannot combine multiple people’s fees on one.



schumigirl said:


> Oh that sucks about not getting in a quick trip down to Orlando!!! That would have been lovely for your anniversary....


I am known for being tenacious ...sound better than a pitbull when I want something hehe


macraven said:


> Thanks for being our bacon cooker..
> ( yes I make new words up)


Many people here call George Foreman grills that.  I’ve never taken a shine to them, so messy to clean


schumigirl said:


> I`ve been called worse than a bacon cooker and quite recently too!!!!


You know you are doing something ‘right’ when people make the effort lol


Charade67 said:


> Dh and I went to brunch this morning and then I dropped him off at the airport. I then went to Target to make an exciting purchase of dish towels.


Ooooh, aaaah .  Hey, something little like a dish towel can brighten you day.  Like coffee/tea mugs, I aim for the outfield and get the goofiest ones possible, just to bring a smile


Charade67 said:


> Bummer. Is there any place else you could go for the weekend?


Local resorts were in $400 range per night.  Factoring in the airfare, hotel & rental car; the 4 day trip is less than 3 nights local, Niagara Falls or DC. Go figure.

Never stayed at Caribe Royale before, seems nice enough


macraven said:


> Yup thought I was dreaming when I saw snow in our yard this morning
> 
> but when the sun was out the snow was all gone by lunchtime


Enough to get it out of our system


macraven said:


> Good bye sweet husband, hello Mexican food With daughter!


ROTF


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning before I head off to church. I think this afternoon I will do all the productive stuff I ignored yesterday,



keishashadow said:


> Haven’t physically been “into” the city since a kid. It is def on our radar, not sure why we haven’t been back by now. The Mr’s extended family lives in the far southern burbs. my thought for us (to avoid the beltway) would be to find a hotel as far north as possible on the metro route.


I think the last time we were there was in 2012 when we went with B's Girl Scout troop.  We  always stay at a specific hotel at Dunn Loring Fairfax. Nice hotel, reasonable rates, free parking, and just a short walk to the metro station. 



keishashadow said:


> Turned out our DMV doesn’t take debit or credit cards.


Our DMV used to not take them either. The location closest to me recently moved to a bigger area and I guess they added it as part of the expansion. I had  no idea how much it was going to cost, so taking the card was very nice. 

Well, since I am alone today and tomorrow I have no idea what will be for lunch or dinner. I just know that I won't be cooking anything.


----------



## Lynne G

Hmm, that is funny Keisha.  Older one got his Real license at the DMV, he used his credit card to pay when he handed the info to get the Real.  I always pay online to renew with my cc.  Next year, when my license expires, I will most likely get the Real one.  I usually just present my work ID.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## bobbie68

Afternoon .... We had some flurries this morning and rain the last couple of days. I stayed up untill 3 last night watching a movie with Brian. I never do that and had to be up early to take kitty to the vet. He had his teeth out earlier and the week and that went great but have noticed the last several weeks him being different. We all thought it was the teeth. I felt a weird feeling and brought him today, they think it might be lymphoma. We should have the results in 2 days then if it is we will start with some imaging. Brian and I refuse to make any discisions on fur babies without all the information. I hope it is early enough where he can get some treatment.

The teens have worked the last several days, so it has been quiter. Brian is working on the house and I am doing little things. We made the beyound burgers last night. I found them at Costco for a good price. They are really amazing for a plant based burger. Tonight I made a turkey pepperoni sauce over pasta, nice and easy. I will stop in Target for groceries when I bring  Charlie to work. Liv is having a lot of anxiety at work and doesn't want to go. We are trying to help her through it. 

I try to always find a ray of sunshine on the toughest days. It helps to have the SANS family. Thank you for listening.

Charade glad everything worked out with your license. DMV in any state is a pain in the butt!!! Glad you had a nice Mexican dinner with B and enjoyed Avengers.

Pumpkin glad to see you are getting in the swing of things with school and great you have a trip planned to see the grandbaby.

Keisha sorry your quick trip plans to Orlando were a bust. I hope you can find something nice to do. Good luck at the Dermatologist.

Schumi I loved Little House sad and all. I think I watched the whole series a few times. I love beef in the pressure cooker with a red wine!! It is a bathroom  cleaning day for me too. I hope you get some nice weather for some walks.

Lynne your homemade pot pie sounds awesome! I do buy them from Costco already done. Oh I love going to tea shops and trying different ones. I am a tea person in the morning. Glad that you didn't have  damage and that everyone is safe. 

Mac Wow snow, I don't think of snow where you are either. I hope it is getting warmer for you. I hope you had a great weekend!! 

Tink so nice of you to check in. I am so sorry about the health issues, I understand how they can throw life a curve ball. Rod Stewart concert sounds awesome. I have loved his music since the 70's. What a great gift!! I hope you feel better soon.

Ky07 Hi and nice to meet you! Sorry things have been tough and I hope they keep getting better real soon!

Disxuni I hope you had a great weekend, and school went well this week. I think this was your test week? 

 Disneylifepapione, Robo, Sue,Monykalyn and all the other SANS family, I hope everyone has a nice relaxing Sunday night!


----------



## keishashadow

Any others watching Oscar pre shows?  I’m a sucker for that stuff.


Lynne G said:


> Hmm, that is funny Keisha.  Older one got his Real license at the DMV, he used his credit card to pay when he handed the info to get the Real.  I always pay online to renew with my cc.  Next year, when my license expires, I will most likely get the Real one.  I usually just present my work ID.


Yes, no idea why they cannot process plastic at our local DMV.  Makes no sense.  They do take money orders of all things.  I probably don’t write more than a handful of real checks a year.  

Same here re renewing online & auto registration. Know that most can renew their KTN online. Hope I don’t have to go back to one of their offices when it’s my time to renew.  assume they take CC or debit since online.


bobbie68 said:


> . I never do that and had to be up early to take kitty to the vet. He had his teeth out earlier and the week and that went great but have noticed the last several weeks him being different. We all thought it was the teeth. I felt a weird feeling and brought him today, they think it might be lymphoma. We should have the results in 2 days then if it is we will start with some imaging. Brian and I refuse to make any discisions on fur babies without all the information. I hope it is early enough where he can get some treatment.


Oh, hugs to you.  Hate to think you are worrying so about your fur-baby.  Pixie & Mummy dust sent your way!


bobbie68 said:


> I try to always find a ray of sunshine on the toughest days. It helps to have the SANS family. Thank you for listening.


It’s apparant you have such a positive, uplifting personality.  Feel free to share the good & the bad, we are indeed all ears here.


bobbie68 said:


> Keisha sorry your quick trip plans to Orlando were a bust. I hope you can find something nice to do. Good luck at the Dermatologist.


I pulled it off   cannot wait.  My kids are highly amused we are going there instead of the typical vegas type trip for an adult anniversary/valentines get away.


----------



## macraven

I’m behind here and will read back to ketchup with the posts 

Of course I’m watching the Oscar show
I turned it on when I saw keisha mention it


----------



## Lynne G

No Oscar viewing for me.  I could care less. 

Bobbie, hope the cat is feeling better, and Liv feels better about her job. Hugs, and sometimes the quiet house is a nice place to have. I miss little one at times. But growing up is a good thing for our kids. I always want them to be productive members of society, and capable of being self sufficient. Hoping that will be older one sooner than later.

With that, burgers were for dinner.  See, unlike Keisha, my grill is a footstep outside the back door, on our small deck.  We use our grill year round, yep even if we have to brush the snow off of the grill cover.  And ack, a casualty of the high winds the other day, was a side of our fence blew down.  DH realized when he went to the one side of our house.  Oops.  He did fix it though, as we have extra panels in the garage.

Enjoy this Sunday evenjng. 

And oh joy, will be complaining about a rainy Monday tomorrow.  Seems rain arrives when Cinderella looses her glass shoe, and the clock strikes twelve midnight.  Heavy rain throughout the morning.  Sigh.  Rainy commute expected tomorrow.  Guess fitting, as was a nice 50 degree day, mostly sunny Sunday.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Texas Roadhouse for dinner, time for a little rum and relax!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> I’m behind here and will read back to ketchup with the posts
> 
> Of course I’m watching the Oscar show
> I turned it on when I saw keisha mention it


It’s not TWD, but it’s something to watch on a Sunday night 


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Texas Roadhouse for dinner, time for a little rum and relax!


----------



## macraven

Well I got busy and just got the tv on to watch the Oscars!

Ended up not having time to fix dinner so ordered pizza for dinner at 8:15
Left overs will be Monday’s dinner 

I saw that Oscar part of best actress which was about 11:10
Winner was a surprise for me


----------



## macraven

I have been reading and didn’t realize it’s now Monday 
Good thing I don’t have a job to go to in the morning 

Just wait until you all retire
No getting up at 6 am


----------



## schumigirl

Bobbie, hope your cat gets good results......and hope your daughter feels better soon. Anxiety isn‘t fun. I have one family member who suffers from it and she is in her 40’s and still struggles at times. Nice to see you here.......


Keisha.........YAY!!!! You got your weekend away.......fantastic!!! Look forward to hearing where you’re going and any plans you have......so happy for you!!!


mac.....as you know I’m in bed when all the Oscar fun is going on....but I am watching the after show stuff on breakfast tv now....don’t usually put it on every morning.......love the outfits and after show party where the fun starts. Not a fan of the unnecessary political statements......talk about the awards......but apart from that I’m seeing a lot of folks saying it was a dull show this year???
I’m watching George Hamilton talk right now.....he’s so funny and very self deprecating........would love to just sit back and listen to some of the stories these real old stars could tell........

Yes, I love this not working too......retiring at 35 is perfect......lol.....I think I retired 3 times......when we moved away from Scotland when I was 28? Then again at 35, then helped a friend out for a few years and finally decided after that at around 43......work was all behind me......Tom also recommends retiring early!!!


Lynne.....hope your rain and fog isn’t too bad this morning......our weather is better this morning, still windy as heck, but not as bad as yesterday. Possible snow warnings though.......


DLPN.......I’ve never been to a Texas Roadhouse.....is that the one where you throw peanut shells on the floor? I would have a panic attack going in there with the mess!!! I’d be going round with a broom trying to clean up......lol.......honest!! Can’t deal with that type of mess.......but glad you enjoyed the food......I’ve heard they’re really good.




We certainly slept better last night as the winds had died down a lot......still blustery for sure but snow is possible now with the cold.

No big plans today, no idea what’s for dinner yet.......must go and look........

Breakfast soon. Need to go wake DH first. He likes to sleep later than I do......although we are definitely early morning people.....

No bacon this morning.......

Have a great Monday.......


----------



## macraven

No bacon today??

Phooey


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> No bacon today??
> 
> Phooey





Rice Krispies or scrambled egg white or croissants with honey ham, that’s the choice this morning.........oh I have a couple of avocados too........not everyone’s cup of tea,  but I love them....... 

Think I’ll have croissants with marmalade....... Keep the avocados for lunch......love them, and they are so good for you!!!

Have a great sleep when you do make it to bed......lol......


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Good Morning, and why hello to all on this Monday. 

I agree with Mac, no bacon?  Ha, I just had the Rice Krispies for my breakfast.

Cool and rainy commute.  But not too bad traffic, as I left a little bit later than usual.  DH was in slow mode, so I had to be too.

With that, heater is on, Keisha did book that anniversary get away, woot!, and why yes, tea cup needs refilling.

Later homies, and yum, Texas Roadhouse food and rum, nice way to enjoy your Sunday night, DisneyLife.


----------



## Disxuni

So, I poofed for a few days, whoops.   

School has been rough this week. Technically didn't finish all my work completely from last week. Just two more things. However, I will try to finish it up today. Technically half of the semester work is not set as "due" not until the end of March so that helps. So anything chapter by chapter is by suggestion rather than actually being due, except for tests which is set for a time of when it's opened and then closed. Luckily the test is actually not open the 13th. I just assumed it was last week since last week we were recommended to be covering chapter three.

I hope all of you are well! It seems some people are interested by the Oscars and other are more shrug about it. I personally haven't watched the Oscars in awhile. It was the Anne Hathaway and James Franco hosting and that was... Interesting. I personally never followed any type of reward shows except if rooting for specific films on occasion so I've only watched it a handful of times.

It maybe morning, but mmm, Texas Roadhouse. That sounds good right about now.

Hope you homies had a good weekend and have a good Monday!


----------



## macraven

Glad you are here disxuni

I was about to shoot a flare up in the sky so you would know where we are and find your way back here

I like to watch the award shows and see which celebrities can look as if they never age

Jane Fonda does not look 82
Flawless face, no wrinkles and perfect hair


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> Bobbie, hope your cat gets good results......and hope your daughter feels better soon. Anxiety isn‘t fun. I have one family member who suffers from it and she is in her 40’s and still struggles at times. Nice to see you here.......
> 
> 
> Keisha.........YAY!!!! You got your weekend away.......fantastic!!! Look forward to hearing where you’re going and any plans you have......so happy for you!!!
> 
> 
> mac.....as you know I’m in bed when all the Oscar fun is going on....but I am watching the after show stuff on breakfast tv now....don’t usually put it on every morning.......love the outfits and after show party where the fun starts. Not a fan of the unnecessary political statements......talk about the awards......but apart from that I’m seeing a lot of folks saying it was a dull show this year???
> I’m watching George Hamilton talk right now.....he’s so funny and very self deprecating........would love to just sit back and listen to some of the stories these real old stars could tell........
> 
> Yes, I love this not working too......retiring at 35 is perfect......lol.....I think I retired 3 times......when we moved away from Scotland when I was 28? Then again at 35, then helped a friend out for a few years and finally decided after that at around 43......work was all behind me......Tom also recommends retiring early!!!
> 
> 
> Lynne.....hope your rain and fog isn’t too bad this morning......our weather is better this morning, still windy as heck, but not as bad as yesterday. Possible snow warnings though.......
> 
> 
> DLPN.......I’ve never been to a Texas Roadhouse.....is that the one where you throw peanut shells on the floor? I would have a panic attack going in there with the mess!!! I’d be going round with a broom trying to clean up......lol.......honest!! Can’t deal with that type of mess.......but glad you enjoyed the food......I’ve heard they’re really good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We certainly slept better last night as the winds had died down a lot......still blustery for sure but snow is possible now with the cold.
> 
> No big plans today, no idea what’s for dinner yet.......must go and look........
> 
> Breakfast soon. Need to go wake DH first. He likes to sleep later than I do......although we are definitely early morning people.....
> 
> No bacon this morning.......
> 
> Have a great Monday.......




Haha yup that’s the restaurant, peanuts typically are thrown on the floor more so in the waiting area I’ve noticed at ours, but we actually decided to order to go as we literally only live about 2-3 minutes from the one we have by us, everything was really good, I also noticed the portions for the sides are nearly double compared to eating in......


----------



## macraven

Bobbie keep me posted how your cat is doing

I’m a cat person also


----------



## macraven

I would have felt like home if I went to the Texas road house when my boys were little

With 2 in a high chair and one with a booster seat, most of their food hit the floor 
Hahaha

At home I put a work drop cloth on the kitchen floor as it was easier to shake that cloth outside when “feeding time “ was over


----------



## Disxuni

@macraven That is a fun reason to watch the shows. Also, I like waking up and seeing all the duds they showed up in for the Oscars. There's a lot of celebrities that seem to have that immortal beauty. While Kirk Douglas didn't look immortal I was definitely starting to think he was. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Lynne G

See Mac, that's why you should have had a dog.  My male lab's favorite spot to park his snout on, was on the kids' laps, when they were in their high chairs, and booster seats.  No food ever got close to the floor.  LOL  
And he was such a good dog, never took food unless offered.  

Nicer cool day for the lunchtime walk.  Still very gray, with lots of dark colored clouds hanging around, but dry enough, no umbrella needed.

Dix, good luck on that test coming due on Wednesday.  Hope motivation is better today.

Ooh, yes the heater is still on, time for tea and lunch.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Keisha.........YAY!!!! You got your weekend away.......fantastic!!! Look forward to hearing where you’re going and any plans you have......so happy for you!!!


Yep, at this point trying to decide whether on sunday to go to U to see MG parade & see +LIVE+ in the evening or SW for Night Ranger...they have the best orlando park festival food IMO 


schumigirl said:


> I’m watching George Hamilton talk right now.....he’s so funny and very self deprecating........would love to just sit back and listen to some of the stories these real old stars could tell........


He was quite the debonair rake in his time.  All that tanning, surprising he looks so good for his age


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Haha yup that’s the restaurant, peanuts typically are thrown on the floor more so in the waiting area I’ve noticed at ours, but we actually decided to order to go as we literally only live about 2-3 minutes from the one


Nearest one to me is a good 1-1/2 hr RT boo hoo.  It’s a real treat to go.  Can’t say i’ve Ever noticed peanut shells on the floor though lol


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

keishashadow said:


> Yep, at this point trying to decide whether on sunday to go to U to see MG parade & see +LIVE+ in the evening or SW for Night Ranger...they have the best orlando park festival food IMO
> 
> He was quite the debonair rake in his time.  All that tanning, surprising he looks so good for his age
> 
> Nearest one to me is a good 1-1/2 hr RT boo hoo.  It’s a real treat to go.  Can’t say i’ve Ever noticed peanut shells on the floor though lol



Oh wow that’s a bit of a drive....!

They do a pretty good job at ours of keeping them cleaned up also.


----------



## macraven

Keishashadow the MG parade is nice to check out but it doesn’t take a lot of your time out of the park 
If you see the first parade time, it could be 20? minutes of your evening 

I think Sea World events are longer entertainment based on what I have read in the boards

Hopefully someone can give you better advise then me

Where will you be celebrating your anniversary?


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Yep, at this point trying to decide whether on sunday to go to U to see MG parade & see +LIVE+ in the evening or SW for Night Ranger...they have the best orlando park festival food IMO
> 
> He was quite the debonair rake in his time.  All that tanning, surprising he looks so good for his age
> 
> Nearest one to me is a good 1-1/2 hr RT boo hoo.  It’s a real treat to go.  Can’t say i’ve Ever noticed peanut shells on the floor though lol



He looked amazing for someone so orange!! He just has the best sense of humour.......

Oh good luck with decision where to go Sunday.......either one sounds good.......haven’t heard many reports yet of how the food is at Mardi Gras this year........it didn’t overwhelm us last year. We bought the tasting lanyard last year and didn’t even use them all up.


mac, I’d agree.....there are some nice entertainers around before the MG parade like stilt walkers and so on, it’s fun, but once parade is over that’s it.........and Finnegans for a drink is mobbed!!! 




Had meatloaf for dinner tonight......I make mine with double, double ground black peppercorns.........I have heartburn now......time for a glass of milk, if that doesn’t work,.....Zantac.....

Made some rosemary and olive bread for tomorrow.....I don‘t like bread makers.....even the best of the best aren’t as good as regular bread making, for me anyway.......smells lovely!

A light Charcuterie for lunch I think........Kyle is out for dinner tomorrow night, so may make a hot and spicy curry.......


----------



## macraven

Oh I like curry dishes 
I always stink up my house when I made curry foods 

I’ll be over in xxx hours
I travel by row boat.....

If I don’t make it there on the slow boat to China, I could take a pass on the curry for bacon


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Oh I like curry dishes
> I always stink up my house when I made curry foods
> 
> I’ll be over in xxx hours
> I travel by row boat.....
> 
> If I don’t make it there on the slow boat to China, I could take a pass on the curry for bacon



lol......get rowing!!! If the jet stream is still as strong you’ll make it for breakfast and dinner!!

Yep.......we love curry!!!  Always have done.......and I do make a lovely curry (even if I say so myself) sweet and spicy, just the way we like it. Indian curry tomorrow night, but we do enjoy a Thai curry too.....although I have to make two and leave out lemongrass from one as Tom hates it......I love it!!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Keishashadow the MG parade is nice to check out but it doesn’t take a lot of your time out of the park
> If you see the first parade time, it could be 20? minutes of your evening
> 
> I think Sea World events are longer entertainment based on what I have read in the boards
> 
> Hopefully someone can give you better advise then me
> 
> Where will you be celebrating your anniversary?


We’ll be at home most of the actual day.  Will wrangle a lunch out of the deal before we leave. Have Cheesecake Factory GC with a couple of free slice coupons burning a hole in my pocket since Xmas.

What we do all depends if/what boarding group we’d get that am for the new Star Wars ride.  If it’s a later one will have to work around it & try to scramble to get to U in time later than afternoon.

We’ve done MG @ U a few times... I crowd surfed during fall out boy & swore to never return.  That oath appears to have lasted almost 2 years haha

As I recall there is only one MG themed parade per day but start time varies   It is a cute one, very colorful & fun to watch people wrangle for the beads.

Haven’t done the spring food festival @ SW but haven’t missed their Xmas hoopla in years, it’s ‘da bomb

Doing arts festival at Epcot on Saturday, I enjoy seeing the pieces they have displayed but, sadly, the food booths not so much there any longer. Stuff just too adventurous for my tastes.


----------



## schumigirl

I remember you telling us about Fall out Boy that year......scary stuff!!!


----------



## macraven

I did MG in 2017 and the parade was twice the night we went
It was opening weekend when I went 

I did get a lot of beads
I drove from GA that year and stayed at RP


----------



## Disxuni

I went to go to FOB and my dad thought it was a great idea to have food and a drink at HRC. Needless to say I didn't get a chance to experience anything Keisha got to even if I wanted to. Glad you lived to tell the tale!

It started off with wings and the smaller hurricane. "You should get another." "You might as well get the souvenir glass it's only a couple of dollars more and you get more." End result, one smaller hurricane + souvenir glass hurricane = got toasted enough my dad was all, "Yeah, I don't think you can make it to the concert." 

Besides, we probably couldn't re-enter if we wanted to. We got there early since I knew it would be packed, but we left to eat and it was almost concert time. Considering how busy it was from what I heard they probably didn't allow people to enter the park at a certain point. My dad still feels bad about it when he something reminds him of FOB, or I talk about MG in general.


----------



## macraven

You missed seeing FOB but you had a great time with your dad 

Either way, you had a great evening


----------



## Charade67

Greetings from sick bay. Yeah, now it's my turn to have a cold. I ended up leaving work early today. I tried to nap, but I forgot to turn off my phone.I got a call from a therapist who couldn't figure out what to charge a new client even though it was in the computer and written on the paperwork. Then my cable company called trying to get me to re-establish my phone land line. Then the same therapist texted me about another new client. I gotta remember to turn off my phone next time.

Bobbie - I hope Liv is doing better and able to work through some of her anxiety. I see a lot of that where I work. Also hope there is nothing seriously wrong with the cat. 

Keisha - No Oscars for me. I didn't even know what movies and people were nominated. 

DLPN - I haven't been to a Texas Roadhouse in ages. I don't know why we never think of going there. 

Schumi - You wouldn't like Logan's restaurant either. Although I think the one in my city now offers bags to put the shells in instead of throwing them on the floor.  I haven't eaten there in a while. 

Disxuni - Good luck with the school work. 

Hello to Mac, Lynne, and anyone else who stops by.  I am going to try to rest a little more before I have to go get dh from the airport. His flight is scheduled to arrive at 11:10. Yuck.


----------



## mckennarose

@macraven, I think I found the thread?   

I hope you don't mind me jumping in.... 
I'm afraid I've never been to Universal..yet!  But I do love Harry Potter and my house is Ravenclaw, if that counts!  My eldest just went to Universal for the first time and another of my children will be going in May when we travel down to Florida.  (my kids are all adults)  We are bringing a Disney newbie with us in May so we will be doing a full week there so he can get the full experience.  Universal will have to wait until our next Florida trip, which if I can convince hubby, will be in the Fall!  My concern is that if we go in the Fall one of my children will try to get me to go to HHN and I'm a big chicken!  Lol!


----------



## macraven

Look who the cat brought in..... 
to your new home!

We got a live one coming to see us.....
I’m sitting down to dinner now but will be back later


----------



## macraven

Homies
Tidy up the place here 
Move the newspapers and cat off the couch so our new member has a place to sit....

chomp chomp.... still eating...


----------



## Charade67

Hello Mckennarose. Nice to meet you. I am a Ravenclaw too.


----------



## mckennarose

Thank you for the warm welcome! I'm looking forward being here!


----------



## macraven

Cleaning the kitchen up now and thought of tossing the cook pans into the trash can to save time and visit with our newest member

back later but want to say to charade, I hope feel well enough you can pick your husband up at the airport tonight
Sending you mummy dust you feel better real soon


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> back later but want to say to charade, I hope feel well enough you can pick your husband up at the airport tonight
> Sending you mummy dust you feel better real soon


Thanks Mac.

 I just checked arrival times. Now dh’s flight is scheduled to arrive at 11:36.  I think I will be going to work late tomorrow if I go in at all.


----------



## macraven

It’s never a good time when a person gets sick and has a responsibility they need to tend to

Even worse when you are the only one to handle everything while home alone

As long as you can drive safely to pick him up, he will be able to drive the car home for you

Tell him to let you sleep in the morning and ask him to call you out sick tomorrow
That way work will know you won’t be in

Hope a decent sleep later tonight will help you kick the bug you have

Sending you hugs without the hug as I don’t want to get sick
(Just teasing you)


----------



## macraven

Mac Rose 
Hope you haven’t fallen asleep waiting for me to return 
If you are out for the night, come back in the morning and maybe Schumi will have a bacon breakfast for us


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Sending you hugs without the hug as I don’t want to get sick
> (Just teasing you)


 Virtual hugs are virus free.


----------



## macraven

charade
It’s 11:26 so my guess is you are at the airport to pick up the man of your dreams

I just checked my weather app
It’s 54 here now but lowered the heat pump to 73

Had it at 75 but Mr Mac wants it cooler at bedtime so I lowered it down 2 degrees

Am I a good wife or what.......


----------



## Charade67

I got to the airport right at 11:30. Now I wait.....


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> I got to the airport right at 11:30. Now I wait.....


Always better to be early than late

Hope you can shake this bug/ virus and feel better real soon!


----------



## macraven

Where is disxuni??

She usually bops in and posts with us each day
( I’m counting noses and missed her)


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> @macraven, I think I found the thread?
> 
> I hope you don't mind me jumping in....
> I'm afraid I've never been to Universal..yet!  But I do love Harry Potter and my house is Ravenclaw, if that counts!  My eldest just went to Universal for the first time and another of my children will be going in May when we travel down to Florida.  (my kids are all adults)  We are bringing a Disney newbie with us in May so we will be doing a full week there so he can get the full experience.  Universal will have to wait until our next Florida trip, which if I can convince hubby, will be in the Fall!  My concern is that if we go in the Fall one of my children will try to get me to go to HHN and I'm a big chicken!  Lol!



A very warm welcome to you mckennarose.........

Lovely to see you post here.......and as one of the self confessed HHN addicts on this thread.......yes, you’d love it if you went!!! Even big chickens can enjoy it.......and there’s usually one or a few of there at some point to look after you.......we like newbies there, they’re usually so much fun to watch........

And how lovely you have a trip planned in May.....

Of course mac.........bacon for our newest homie.........


Charade feel better soon.......having a cold sucks!! No, sounds like I wouldn’t like Logan’s either........although I do fancy trying the other place.....I’m sure Janet mentioned it on here at one point as having decent steaks......

I could sure go The Palm right now........or even Longhorn......



Still a bit wild here......will head out later this morning for some fresh air and maybe a shop or two......

Ginger tea for now.....have a good Tuesday.......


----------



## Lynne G

McK, welcome.  I'm not an HHN fan, but have had a great time when I've done the Private Touring with Mac, Keisha, Robbie, and other homies, over the years.  The houses and decorations are really good.  Going again, this Fall.

Ooh, was that a Jolly Roger I saw?  Foggy, rainy, and lots of water on the roads.  Less than a mile visibility, so why yes, it's dark out.  Only saving grace, it's not cool, dare I say it's just lightly cool.  46 said the car, and weather guy says 52 the high.  Will be a nice day, if the rain moves out like they are saying later today.  And yeah, ten years ago, this week, we had a blizzard, and 44 inches of snow in 24 hours.  So no way am I complaining about the rain.  LOL

Ooh Charade, that's a late arriving flight.  Sending hugs and lots of good thoughts you feel better soon.  Yep, I'd be coming into work late today, after that late airport pick up last night.

And, since Mac, was going to toss her pans in the trash, no need for her to use them for dinner tonight.  Ah yes, the day of the week, where the homies enjoy a taco or two, and Mac does her Taco Bell run.  Been seeing lots of Taco Bell ads lately, thus, hmmm.  I will be getting legally blonde tonight, and there is a Taco Bell just down the road from the hair salon.  Dinner there for me too? 

With that, mug  is on it's second time filled with tea, and debating whether to turn the heater on, as inside is getting that oh, I feel cool feeling. 


And yes, for those homies wondering what day it is, why yes it is a Tuesday, Taco Tuesday.





And for Keisha:
 HaHa.


----------



## Lynne G

An no, no ginger tea for me Schumi, just a breakfast one, that I am enjoying.  Hope your weather does improve, so you enjoy the wind in your hair, and pick up a bit or two, in shops today.  Good Afternoon, and hope your are out and about now.


----------



## Charade67

I’m awake but don’t want to be.  I didn’t sleep well at all last night. Mostly it was the coughing keeping me awake, but the cat was in rare form last night. He has a toy that is basically a ball that goes around a round track. It’s kind of noisy. He usually isn’t very interested in it, but around 2:00 it became the most fascinating thing in the world. He would hit the ball and then run to the other side of the house. The he would run back, hit the ball again and run back to the other side of the house. Repeat several times. He makes so much noise when he runs through the house that I’ve nicknamed him Thunderpaws.
Dh came home complaining about his back. He is planning to take today off and go visit his chiropractor later today. I was hoping for a quiet day alone.
I am going to eat a little breakfast and then try to get back to sleep. Hope everyone else is having a better day.


----------



## mckennarose

macraven said:


> Mac Rose
> Hope you haven’t fallen asleep waiting for me to return
> If you are out for the night, come back in the morning and maybe Schumi will have a bacon breakfast for us


Sorry, I did fall asleep!  But I'm up now and on my second cup of coffee.
But I did wake up to some really nice welcomes on here, thank you!  and I LOVE bacon so I'll be over!


schumigirl said:


> Lovely to see you post here.......and as one of the self confessed HHN addicts on this thread.......yes, you’d love it if you went!!! Even big chickens can enjoy it.......and there’s usually one or a few of there at some point to look after you.......we like newbies there, they’re usually so much fun to watch........





Lynne G said:


> McK, welcome. I'm not an HHN fan, but have had a great time when I've done the Private Touring with Mac, Keisha, Robbie, and other homies, over the years. The houses and decorations are really good. Going again, this Fall.


I have to admit, the houses look really cool.  My daughter ALMOST got me to go... I think it was 2 years ago?.... when they had the Killer Klowns area.  I love old school things from my younger days.... but then I'm dating myself!  The idea of people charging me with a chainsaw....albeit fake.... scares me! 



schumigirl said:


> And how lovely you have a trip planned in May.....



We usually go in May and sometimes in the Fall.  It's nice to get a kick off to summer in May since its usually still cold here, but this year has been weird with very little snow.  My lilac bushes, quince bushes and apple tree have started to bud, but I'm afraid it's too early and they will suffer for the early bloom.  I even saw a bunch of parsley in my garden start to sprout!  That has never happened in February before.

Thanks again for the warm welcomes!  I'm trying to get acclimated here so I apologize if I'm forgetting someone!   

McKenna


----------



## schumigirl

Ended up going out for the basics......needed mango chutney and that’s about it.....It was too cold to go wandering for fun, so came home, had lunch and did some laundry......very exciting.

Blended all the spices together for curry earlier, simmering away now and it does smell delicious already......made enough to freeze a few portions for another time.

Sun is shining, it does look beautiful outside.....except for all the trees billowing around us.....very deceiving looking out........

Lovely and warm in our home though.......


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Sorry, I did fall asleep!  But I'm up now and on my second cup of coffee.
> But I did wake up to some really nice welcomes on here, thank you!  and I LOVE bacon so I'll be over!
> 
> 
> I have to admit, the houses look really cool.  My daughter ALMOST got me to go... I think it was 2 years ago?.... when they had the Killer Klowns area.  I love old school things from my younger days.... but then I'm dating myself!  The idea of people charging me with a chainsaw....albeit fake.... scares me!
> 
> 
> 
> We usually go in May and sometimes in the Fall.  It's nice to get a kick off to summer in May since its usually still cold here, but this year has been weird with very little snow.  My lilac bushes, quince bushes and apple tree have started to bud, but I'm afraid it's too early and they will suffer for the early bloom.  I even saw a bunch of parsley in my garden start to sprout!  That has never happened in February before.
> 
> Thanks again for the warm welcomes!  I'm trying to get acclimated here so I apologize if I'm forgetting someone!
> 
> McKenna



Bacon all around then!!!

May is lovely to visit. We’ve only been the last two Mays since we started going more than once a year.....and it’s bliss!!! 

We saw some daffodils popping up today strangely, it does seem very early even for us over here.......I think if we get snow this weekend they’ll soon disappear again.....lol......


----------



## Charade67

McK - I don’t do HHN either. I love suspense, but do not like to be scared. I really hate having people/things jump out at me. My family usually does park trips at Thanksgiving or Christmas.


----------



## Disxuni

@Charade67 hope you feel better soon! It's not fun being sick and thanks for the well school wishes! 

@macraven I did have a lot of fun! It was one of the last times I managed to get my dad into the parks. He hasn't been in awhile, but I've managed to get him to chill at CW and check out the hotels since then a couple of times.

Also, welcome @mckennarose! Nice to meet a fellow Ravenclaw. I'm a Hufflepuff. If HHN is not your jam you can always let them go and you can watch a movie in City Walk, do something in that area in general if not a movie, or if you can manage to at least go to HHN, but "walk with a purpose" to ride the attractions instead of doing the houses, as a decent amount of attractions are open. Other than the decorations a lot of the "scare factor" is the element of surprise. So, if you keep your eyes open, pay attention, and have a feeling something is always coming, it's not so scary, especially if you move with a purpose and know where you want to go.

Mmm, bacon... Also, Taco Tuesday, homies!


----------



## mckennarose

schumigirl said:


> Bacon all around then!!!


Much better than the yogurt I'm currently eating!  Can I have seconds?


schumigirl said:


> May is lovely to visit. We’ve only been the last two Mays since we started going more than once a year.....and it’s bliss!!!


We love it!  The weather is hot, but not surface-of-the-sun, crowds are manageable and the prices are not as high as summer months.


schumigirl said:


> We saw some daffodils popping up today strangely, it does seem very early even for us over here.......I think if we get snow this weekend they’ll soon disappear again.....lol......


That's what I'm afraid of..... we had snow over the weekend.  I don't see any sign of daffodils or crocuses yet, which are usually the sign that Spring is near.


Charade67 said:


> My family usually does park trips at Thanksgiving or Christmas.


I've never been during that time and it's on my bucket list!  


Charade67 said:


> McK - I don’t do HHN either. I love suspense, but do not like to be scared. I really hate having people/things jump out at me.


Yes!  Seeing the videos of HHN, watching the countdown several times online, I would probably run the other way!


Disxuni said:


> Also, welcome @mckennarose!


Thank you!!  


Disxuni said:


> "walk with a purpose"


Good advice!  My daughter mentioned the same thing to me... if we go, don't act scared or they will come for you.  LOL!


----------



## Disxuni

mckennarose said:


> Good advice!  My daughter mentioned the same thing to me... if we go, don't act scared or they will come for you.  LOL!



Exactly. 

Some people will tell you they don't care and will scare anyone. I'm sure that is the case to some, but from what I've noticed they seem to focus on people who seem easy, or seem oblivious of their surroundings. Typically, on the few times I've went, I've barely had any interactions with scare actors when walking in scare zones. It's been quite a few years though. However, I've been told it's tamed down compared to previous years in the last few years since they introduced Stranger Things. However, there are others that are more experts than I am.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Much better than the yogurt I'm currently eating!  Can I have seconds?
> 
> We love it!  The weather is hot, but not surface-of-the-sun, crowds are manageable and the prices are not as high as summer months.
> 
> That's what I'm afraid of..... we had snow over the weekend.  I don't see any sign of daffodils or crocuses yet, which are usually the sign that Spring is near.
> 
> I've never been during that time and it's on my bucket list!
> 
> Yes!  Seeing the videos of HHN, watching the countdown several times online, I would probably run the other way!
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Good advice!  My daughter mentioned the same thing to me... if we go, don't act scared or they will come for you.  LOL!



There’s always seconds available here.........  

Don‘t believe all you hear they’re soft on folks who walk with a purpose.......we’ve seen big bulky men (and women) get a fright from SA who really can sense when you’re trying to look “not scared”.

We have several friends who’ve been SA for many years and they go after everyone!!!

I’m disappointed if I don’t get at least 10 scares every night we go.....and we go about 9/10 nights every year.......I love scares and jumps......but, that’s one of the reasons I go. And love it.....

You should try it........


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha.......after mentioning to you we NEVER have power cuts......

Yep........we had a short power cut THIS morning......couldn’t believe the timing!!

It was a short cut......but all the same......famous last words...


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all!  Moving slowly today. Think I may have pulled one of stitches yesterday afternoon when digging thru storage closet.  Looks like things settled down overnight but the pressure bandage looks like something out of HHN. 

Lynne we had lots of fun on macs tours over the years. I saw somebody mention they did see APH rates into September yesterday but didn’t specify when

HHN has ramped up on Twitter to posting every day. Wound be a real valentine if the wound announce something meaningful (first house?) on Friday, the 14th. A girl can dream



macraven said:


> I did MG in 2017 and the parade was twice the night we went
> It was opening weekend when I went
> 
> I did get a lot of beads
> I drove from GA that year and stayed at RP


Yes, the beads do flow. Going to guess they don’t want women to ahem work it for them

Guessing they consolidated to cuts costs this year.. 
https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/events/mardi-gras


Disxuni said:


> My dad still feels bad about it when he something reminds him of FOB, or I talk about MG in general.


Aw, he’s sounds like a sweetie.  That is a great story tho.  Hurricanes do tend to do some damage , both sorts


mckennarose said:


> My eldest just went to Universal for the first time and another of my children will be going in May when we travel down to Florida. (my kids are all adults) We are bringing a Disney newbie with us in May so we will be doing a full week there so he can get the full experience. Universal will have to wait until our next Florida trip,


Majority of us have big babies  I’m a grandma   The group patiently sits thru me sharing 





macraven said:


> Mac Rose
> Hope you haven’t fallen asleep waiting for me to return
> If you are out for the night, come back in the morning and maybe Schumi will have a bacon breakfast for us


I like Mac Rose!  Good choice


Charade67 said:


> I got to the airport right at 11:30. Now I wait.....


You hereby get the good wife of the day award!


Charade67 said:


> Mostly it was the coughing keeping me awake, but the cat was in rare form last night. He has a toy that is basically a ball that goes around a round track. It’s kind of noisy. He usually isn’t very interested in it, but around 2:00 it became the most fascinating thing in the world. He would hit theand then run to the other side of the house. The he would run back, hit the ball again and run back to the other side of the house. Repeat several times. He makes so much noise when he runs through the house that I’ve nicknamed him Thunderpaws.


Thunder paws . I know of what toy u speak.


mckennarose said:


> The idea of people charging me with a chainsaw....albeit fake.... scares me!


And therein lies the beauty of HHN aah...all hail chain saw wolves lol 

Mac can explain, she’s one of the Original members


----------



## macraven

I was up real late. 
like in early morning houses putting out little fires
My cats were having a party...

But a late drop in here, is better than no drop in

Doing my usual thing when I get up
Drinking coffee and working on today’s crossword puzzle in today’s newspaper and wishing I had bacon to snack on

What name for our newbie?
McK, Mac rose, Rose, etc 
Most of us have appointed nicknames
It’s a family thing

in my biological family, parents gave my brothers and I a legal name which was used for school, but called us by a nickname
It wasn’t until I was in 4th grade that I realized my real name was not Sissy and one brother was not Bubba


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah., Keisha, every September date I put in, only showed SMSM sometimes, and no APH discounts.  Hoping they give the discounts with HHN tickets, on the HHN website for passholders, where I booked my SF dates last year.  Really hoping to see September ones this summer.  And yes, I am eyeing the last 2 weeks or so of September.  Seems better, for one, magical month, and USAP fun extras.  So, while I do have the first week of October booked, I may cancel if I get a better rate via HHN AP rates.  Ack, hope you did not mess up your stitches.  Woot, to be packing shortly.  

Ah, now thinking if cheap enough in May?  Kids both out the middle of May.  Thinking maybe Mouse, but not sure.  They'd most likely say yes, if last minute cruise.


Ah, lunch time once again, cannot come fast enough.  Bright enough out, but such a gray cloud cover, no sunlight to see.  Warm enough.  50 out says the phone.

And ooh, will not say the name, extended family called me by, when a youngster.  Not a naughty one.


----------



## macraven

Blondie??


----------



## schumigirl

I’d love some houses to be announced this early Keisha.......yes, nice Valentines gift indeed! Hope the stitches don’t give you a lot of grief.......

mac.......mac rose works good.......or Mrose.......glad you slept a little later this morning........I don’t think any of my siblings had any nicknames as kids.......I know we all had an assortment of names for each other at various stages of life.......lol.......




Is it too early for curry.........yes, it’s only 4.30!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Nope, Mac, though neighborhood kids, since I was the only blonde one, called me straw head.  I've always been blonde.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Hi Lynne, I’ve seen AP rates available for September, nothing for RP, HR or PB yet though.


----------



## Charade67

Hello. back again. I plan to spend most of the day in my recliner in front of the TV. I will probably take several short naps.

I'm casting my vote for MRose since we already call Macraven Mac.

MRose - The parks are so beautiful at Thanksgiving and Christmas, but also very crowded.  We always went those times because other than summer (which is too hot for me) those were the only weeks my husband and daughter had off school at the same time. Now that she is attending the same university where dh works we can be a bit more flexible.

I didn't have a family nickname, but my sister often called by by a shortened version of my name. I hated it. It caught on with a few other people, but I refused to answer to it.  B will not respond to a shortened version of her name either.

My poor brother was named after our father. To avoid confusion my paretns started calling him Buddy. It eventually got shortened to Bud. I have spent my lifetime calling him Bud, but when B was born I instructed her to call him Uncle John. I think my niece calls him Uncle Bud.

Time for lunch.


----------



## Lynne G

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Hi Lynne, I’ve seen AP rates available for September, nothing for RP, HR or PB yet though.



Oh thanks, yeah I really want RP or PB, never found HR close to the other 2, in price, though if they are the lowest, I'd be there.  I really did enjoy my pre-stay at SF, before moving to RP.  I almost felt like I liked SF better.  I am one of those, that keeps trying.


----------



## mckennarose

macraven said:


> What name for our newbie?
> McK, Mac rose, Rose, etc
> Most of us have appointed nicknames
> It’s a family thing


I'll leave it to all of you to pick a nickname!  Last year when I was at Raglan Road I found a McKenna family crest, which was pretty cool.  I had the picture as my avatar for a while.



Lynne G said:


> Oh thanks, yeah I really want RP or PB, never found HR close to the other 2, in price, though if they are the lowest, I'd be there. I really did enjoy my pre-stay at SF, before moving to RP. I almost felt like I liked SF better. I am one of those, that keeps trying.


Ok, just when I thought I knew Dis-lingo you all throw these new abbreviations at me, lol!  If you don't mind me asking, what is RP, PB, HR and SF?


----------



## Disxuni

< Doodle

Started when I was a tiny one. Always gives different answers when I ask my dad why. However, it is suitable since he's always loved art and so do I. I used to draw all the time as a kid. I don't do it as much, but I zentangle when I get a chance since I discovered that. As for friends typically it's just my full name Rachel, but for the few people who decide to nickname me often just shorten it. So that ends up being Rach, or Rae/Rey/Rei/Raye. 

Anyone can call me just about anything and I won't be offended as long as it's not meant to put me down, well... Except "mami", or "baby", things along that nature. Even if I get serious with someone I do not think I'd want to be called baby. I don't know why just something other than that. Mami and Baby are just my top two no names. I've had a few friends call me that occasionally, but those people are practically family, which that is what it is to some families, but for other people, nope, not your mami, or baby.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> I'll leave it to all of you to pick a nickname!  Last year when I was at Raglan Road I found a McKenna family crest, which was pretty cool.  I had the picture as my avatar for a while.
> 
> 
> Ok, just when I thought I knew Dis-lingo you all throw these new abbreviations at me, lol!  If you don't mind me asking, what is RP, PB, HR and SF?



Royal Pacific
Portofino Bay
Hard Rock
Sapphire Falls.....


----------



## schumigirl

Mrose.....posted before I meant to.....

Those are some of the hotels at Universal.....all of those except Sapphire Falls have Express Pass......and we all have our favourites…...

Others are 
CB....Cabana Bay
ES.........Endless Summer
DS...….Dockside which opens next month


The hotel stickies on the hotel boards have pictures and info on them all if you are ever interested...….


Curry was beautiful...….we are full. I`m burning candles now to get rid of the smell.....not that it`s nasty, but I like it gone. Kitchen now has the aroma of lemons, dining room smells like Christmas and the hall area is Christmas too......got to use them up while it`s still dark at nights....

Wild and cold outside.......getting fed up with this and we have another storm heading across the Atlantic towards us......lovely.....


----------



## mckennarose

Ahhh, thank you!  I'm afraid I'm not familiar with any of the Universal hotels.  Good to know!


----------



## mckennarose

I could use some advice from the experts....
One of my children is planning on Universal for our May trip.  She is looking at tickets from Undercover Tourist, which we have used many times for Disney tickets, and she's looking at a 2 day park to park (her boyfriend is very interested in the Hogwart's express) and also one Volcano Bay day.  The rest of the time they will be with us in Disney parks.  We're taking a newbie who wants to experience all 4 Disney parks so we won't be doing Uni with them.  

Does the two day park to park with one Volcano Bay ticket sound good?


----------



## keishashadow

Did a double take here. Advertisement for an electric razor positioned in front of a goat’s um  nether region parts.

seriously?

Fed last person grub & now home alone. Looking forward to lounging about.  The mr mentioned his site is sore too today. Figure dr dug deep looking for treasure lol


Lynne G said:


> Yeah., Keisha, every September date I put in, only showed SMSM sometimes, and no APH discounts. Hoping they give the discounts with HHN tickets, on the HHN website for passholders, where I booked my SF dates last year. Really hoping to see September ones this summer. And yes, I am eyeing the last 2 weeks or so of September. Seems better, for one, magical month, and USAP fun extras. So, while I do have the first week of October booked, I may cancel if I get a better rate via HHN AP rates. Ack, hope you did not mess up your stitches. Woot, to be packing shortly.


The non  EP rates are out.
Hotwire also is literally showing deals for sept & oct at RPH. Appears to be in range of $50 under rack


mckennarose said:


> I'll leave it to all of you to pick a nickname! Last year when I was at Raglan Road I found a McKenna family crest, which was pretty cool. I had the picture as my avatar for a while.


I’m going with Mac rose.
having more than one handle is a good thing lol

Close to Some of my DH family roots


Disxuni said:


> Except "mami", or "baby


I’ll bite ‘mami’?


mckennarose said:


> One of my children is planning on Universal for our May trip. She is looking at tickets from Undercover Tourist, which we have used many times for Disney tickets, and she's looking at a 2 day park to park (her boyfriend is very interested in the Hogwart's express) and also one Volcano Bay day.


WDW just raised tix prices including APHs. Figure U will be right behind them
Regardless, Make sure to use link in mousesavers newsletter


----------



## macraven

Just popped in to say

We have named the new baby (poster)!

Welcome to our new poster’s name as
MRose


Congrats to charade for the name!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Just popped in to say
> 
> We have named the new baby (poster)!
> 
> Welcome to our new poster’s name as
> MRose
> 
> 
> Congrats to charade for the name!



Sounds good to me! 

mrose it is...….


----------



## macraven

Sometimes UO does not raise their prices when the motherland does

I can see the increase for hotels and tickets happening at least a year before Epic park opens


----------



## Disxuni

keishashadow said:


> I’ll bite ‘mami’?



Spanish word for "mommy". It is used as a term of endearment for all kinds of cultures, not just Spanish. Anyone can use it really, as a mother will even call their own daughter "mami". It is a term of endearment. Hence why it's fine if some of my friend's call me it, especially if we're that close. However, like all kinds of terms of endearment they can be used as pet names for men to call women. Which can be a good thing, or a bad thing depending on how you know the person. Since I've had strangers call me this, specifically older men, and the fact I never understood the whole daddy/mommy thing, it's a big "nope" for me.


----------



## macraven

I usually get the “ hey you” when I’m addressed
Lol


----------



## mckennarose

Disxuni said:


> I don't know why just something other than that. Mami and Baby are just my top two no names. I've had a few friends call me that occasionally, but those people are practically family, which that is what it is to some families, but for other people, nope, not your mami, or baby.





Disxuni said:


> Spanish word for "mommy". It is used as a term of endearment for all kinds of cultures, not just Spanish. Anyone can use it really, as a mother will even call their own daughter "mami". It is a term of endearment. Hence why it's fine if some of my friend's call me it, especially if we're that close. However, like all kinds of terms of endearment they can be used as pet names for men to call women. Which can be a good thing, or a bad thing depending on how you know the person. Since I've had strangers call me this, specifically older men, and the fact I never understood the whole daddy/mommy thing, it's a big "nope" for me.


I know exactly what you're talking about.  I have a few Spanish women friends who will greet me with a "hey Mami", but I don't think I've ever had a man say that to me.  I would probably give him a dirty look.


----------



## Disxuni

macraven said:


> I usually get the “ hey you” when I’m addressed
> Lol







mckennarose said:


> I know exactly what you're talking about.  I have a few Spanish women friends who will greet me with a "hey Mami", but I don't think I've ever had a man say that to me.  I would probably give him a dirty look.



Yeeeeeah, I worked in drive thru previously and I had a few customers do that. I was not amused. I am Miss Customer Service and I always have a smile on my face, but sometimes I feel the desire to not fake it and let people know how I feel with my face. It was a rare occasion. I'm too nice to ever say anything rude. Not even when I had a chicken sandwich thrown at me. Even then I was attempting to "please" the customer, however they were smart and ran anyway (didn't even notice since after it happened I turned around after it happened) since that's technically assault. Also, I do not know how many times I'd already be smiling and a dude says, "You should smile more." Excuse meeeeeeeeeeee? I would immediately and on purpose would go from  to .


----------



## macraven

When I was a kid and would say hey to a person, my mom would tell me hey/hay is for horses and don’t use that word to me again

It has been good weather today and got up to 65
Temps down to 50’s now and expect rain

Doing our Taco Bell run soon so we miss the rain


Something About Nothing thread started on April 10, 2007
Spent time today remembering some of our homies reading thru that first thread

Back then we had a 250 page limit
When that number hit, I started SAN #2

Think it was thread SAN #7 when the limits were removed


----------



## mckennarose

macraven said:


> When I was a kid and would say hey to a person, my mom would tell me hey/hay is for horses and don’t use that word to me again


We were never allowed to use "hey" to call or acknowledge someone either.  It was considered disrespectful.  



macraven said:


> It has been good weather today and got up to 65


It only got up to 42 here today... brrr!  It's 39 now and I'm ready to head upstairs to hibernate.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey youse around where I live.  Yo, is usually what I hear, when someone wants to get your attention.  

Lovely blonde again.  And nice, now relaxing with a cup of tea.  Some not so nice language heard from our TV, hence I left older one playing with his online friends in the other room.  Can only listen and watch so much of that FPS games he usually plays with them.

Hope all have as peaceful night as I am having.


----------



## macraven

Lynne
Did you learn any new words from the tv?

(such as cold, snow)


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Mac, 32 the high on Friday.  After 52 today, I would say, cold feeling on Friday. Hence may take a 4 day weekend and not have to do that early getting up on Friday, since coldest day this week.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Time to wrap up the day. Taco salad for supper tonight, so I guess that counts as taco Tuesday.
Went by Kroger on the way home to get some cold medicine and got carded. I didn't realize you needed ID to buy over the counter medication.
Right now I am hot, but Dh says he is freezing. I don't have a fever, but my temp is a little higher than normal.



macraven said:


> Welcome to our new poster’s name as
> MRose
> 
> 
> Congrats to charade for the name!



Oooh, do I get a prize?


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Oooh, do I get a prize?


----------



## macraven




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

42 degree temperature swing forecast tomorrow, supposed to be down to zero from 42 in the afternoon to tomorrow evening, ought to be really pleasant......


----------



## Charade67

Charade67 said:


> Oooh, do I get a prize?





macraven said:


>





macraven said:


>


Awesome! I'm buying donuts for everyone this morning.


----------



## Disxuni

A little past the convo, but I only use "hey" if I plan on using someone's name along with it. Closest thing to using a non-name would be "dude" along with it. However, that would be someone I knew. Also, dude to me is gender neutral. Disappointed I never had a reason to say "Hey Jude" though. If I don't know someone's name I just don't use their name until someone else says it since I'm awkward.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh I agree DisneyLife.  60 the high tomorrow (yes, and rain with it), then into the low 20's overnight, with the high 32, and wind chills, on Friday.  Today, car said 39 on the commute, while maybe not so much a cloud cover, it was very dark.  And with a laugh, the weather guy said, roads are dry this morning, but you'll have a wet afternoon commute, so no more dry roads before the day ends.  He continued, and yes, more rain.  Oh a soaking we will have, a soaking we will have.  Hoping it dries up before the temps take a dive.  And yes, the umbrella is in my bag.  But since the weather guy said the sun would be making brief appearances today, oh yes I did, brought the sunglasses too, as hoping that is when the lunchtime walk is, and will be rocking them.

Ah, the day of the week, when I can say, yay, two more sleeps, and I'll be sleeping in Friday, er, well not moving fast Friday.  DH is not a quiet person, when he gets ready for the day.  Otherwise, I am up when he is, and I leave same time, or around same time as him, so don't care if he's noisy.  So yes, Wednesday is here, the hump of the day, in the middle of the work day week, where all are happy the camel is here, as a reminder.

  - yes, say Wednesday.  Woot!

Oh and for Mac, and those coffee drinkers:
 

With that, while I will drink a cup of coffee, tea is in my cup today.  Ooh, and second cup too.  Thirsty, but not quite a Thursday yet.  Heater is on though.  Just a tad too cool inside for me.


Have that wonderful Wednesday homies.  Good Morning, and for some, Good Afternoon. 

Yo!


----------



## Lynne G

Hi Dix, hope you're doing well today.


----------



## Lynne G

thanks Charade.


----------



## Disxuni

@Lynne G I'm groovy so far today. Hope you're doing well as well! Try to stay safe on the road while commuting. Your favorite day of the week is coming!

I was not planning on announcing this to you guys, but I thought something nice happened the other day and while it's bittersweet I thought it brightened my day. It may not sound like much, but I thought it was sweet. Kind of a faith in humanity restored kind of moment to me. 

A couple of weeks ago my company announced to me and three others they were letting us go due to employee reduction and tomorrow will be my last day. I have told few this. One person who calls in frequently for tickets, an IT rep for variety of companies commented on how it seems just me and another colleague of mine when we answer the phone. I commented that it would soon be just her. She's the only "customer" I mentioned this to and I only told her since she brought it up, we talk often, and while she works for another company felt almost as if we worked together too. We've always had a friendly, but professional conversations. She was shocked and surprised naturally. Needless to say I haven't to speak to her after that call which was a few days ago, but my other colleague told me yesterday that she specifically tried to work with me and when she couldn't (I was on break), she wanted her to pass on the message to me of a few different IT companies who she knew were hiring in FL. It is sad to say it was the first time that I felt someone cared I was no longer going to be there. As only one other person expressed how great of a worker I was and expressed concern. Kind of sad, as this is a person I have worked with occasionally, but I never worked with in the office (when we worked at a physical location) and is technically in a different sub-department of within our department. 

That being said sounds more of a bummer than a good thing (I don't like bumming people out), but thought I'd finally say something as a reminder to you guys that sometimes it will surprise you who seems to either care, or will be willing to want to help you.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, Dix, I am sorry to hear you've been let go, but hoping those leads find you a better paying and better job than you had.  Hugs.  And yep, doing well.  Warm enough office, with the heater on. and a brief time of sunlight streaming in my window.  Hoping that sunlight comes again, in another hour and half or so.  Thinking lunchtime walk before the rain comes later today.


----------



## macraven

Where is Schumi?

It’s after 10:00 am

She always posts before all of us in the morning as we wake up to reading her first post of the new day.

and it is her day to bring the bacon......


----------



## mckennarose

I'm also sorry to hear you've been let go.  I'm touched by your story and it shows that you did make a positive impact on people you worked with.  I'm glad someone was able to give you a bright spot!  It can make a world of difference to know someone cares.

That's how I feel about Mac introducing me to this thread with you lovely people!
Now.... who has those donuts?  Pass them on over!


----------



## schumigirl

LOL.....

I`ve just got back in this afternoon.......usual Wednesday lunch get together......then two of them decided we should walk on the beach after lunch.....we parked up and I lasted 45 seconds and got back in  the car as did the others.....as it is perishingly cold...…..absolutely bitter wind, but sunny so it looks very deceiving......only the couple with the dog ended up walking! 



















You can see I`m happy to be there......


There was 8 of us today instead of 6......one couple joined us who don't usually......lovely to see them too.

Food was good......I had sea bass, Tom had a seafood platter.....so no cooking tonight. Everyone`s food was lovely.....and we enjoyed one or two wines despite it being lunchtime.....when I say we, I mean I had a few wines as Tom was driving so diet pepsi for him! 

But, far too cold to be out. Wind chill feels like it is below zero...




I`ll pass on the doughnuts I think......had crème brulee for dessert.....lush!!! 

mac.....yes, my mum used to always say Hey is for horses if anyone used that word to attract her attention.......she`s tiny, but she is fierce at times.....lol......

dix sorry about the job. 

mrose…...this is the friendliest thread on the boards!!! And nice to have you here........

Lynne....hope you got your walk before the rain...…it`s nice to get a bit of fresh air when you work in an office......

Time for a cup of tea and a catch up......…..


----------



## macraven

Disxuni
I would have read your post earlier but was out looking for Schumi 

if concerns me as I count noses in the morning that all my kids are accounted for

So missed your post until I came back and read it

You are an excellent employee and someone will seek you out for employment soon!

It’s painful with the way the economic situation is in certain parts of the country but I know there is the perfect job with your name on it out there 

Is it possible you could draw unemployment while you are looking for a job?

I’m sending you Mummy Dust for the ease of the perfect job to fall into your lap

To take the sting out of starting over and gaining another job, you’ll have more time to play here

On a serious note, you’ll find a better job that you will love more than the present one


----------



## macraven

Life is good again
Schumi brought a note from her mother 
( well she mentioned her mum and when I saw that thought... mum, food, morning exercise, she  was alive)


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Life is good again
> Schumi brought a note from her mother
> ( well she mentioned her mum and when I saw that thought... mum, food, morning exercise, she  was alive)



lol......well, not sure about the exercise part......although trying not to get blown away in the car park near the sea was enough!!!

Wouldn't have fancied walking out on the pier today.......


Thought about Agavegirl today and wondered how she is....haven't seen her post for a while...….


----------



## macraven

When it is hhn planning time, she usually drops in
Hope she drops in here then!

For those that are not familiar with agavegirl, she has been a SANS poster for many years.

A couple of years ago, she had back surgery and had to cancel her hhn trip
But after a full year of recovery, she was able to get back to UO


----------



## Disxuni

Thanks all for the well wishes! Don't like giving out bad news, but considering I thought it was a nice sentiment I thought it wouldn't make much sense unless I explained my situation. All will be well. I've had time to process everything so it's all good. There are many directions I can take so we shall see.

I do not know agavegirl that well, but that would be amazing if she was able to go to HHN this year. A shame she had to miss it awhile back, but glad she was able to heal and visit UO again. Also, nice photos, @schumigirl.


----------



## Charade67

I decided to stay home one more day and try to rest and recover. This cough is driving me crazy. 

I'm trying to amuse myself by watching older Disney movies. I just watched The Black Hole. That's an hour and a half of my life I'm never getting back. What a weird movie. 

Disxuni - I'm sorry to hear about your job. I hope you are able to find something else quickly. 



macraven said:


> Schumi brought a note from her mother


Did anyone else think of Epstein from Welcome Back Kotter?

Think I may try to take a nap now.


----------



## macraven

I need to do my errands this afternoon as it’s dry outside.
temps in the 50’s and will climb to 66 tonight but it will have a high % of rain all night


----------



## macraven

Sending you Mummy Dust charade to make you feel better!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, at the end of my cold, Charade, random coughing for a few days.  Drove me nuts.  Sending get well thoughts, that you are better tomorrow.

Well, lunchtime walk was dry, and sadly, not that sunny, but put those cool sunglasses on anyway.  Phone is now saying best chances for rain, increase after 7 tonight.  Hope that means my home commute will also be dry.  Fingers crossed.  And hope Mac's afternoon errand running is also dry.

Did turn the heater off, but made another cup of tea.  49 said the phone as I walked.  So, kinda cool feeling, but not bad.  At least not bundled up like Schumi, yet.

Eh, hope the afternoon does not drag.


----------



## keishashadow

Long but productive day for me

snagged presale Rolling Stones tix for June = satisfaction lol

all my180 ADRs in place. Normally, not a thing unless GD along for the ride, esp those character meals. Corny as it gets but we do all enjoy hoop dee doo



Disxuni said:


> Spanish word for "mommy". It is used as a term of endearment for all kinds of cultures, not just Spanish. Anyone can use it really, as a mother will even call their own daughter "mami". It is a term of endearment. Hence why it's fine if some of my friend's call me it, especially if we're that close. However, like all kinds of terms of endearment they can be used as pet names for men to call women. Which can be a good thing, or a bad thing depending on how you know the person. Since I've had strangers call me this, specifically older men, and the fact I never understood the whole daddy/mommy thing, it's a big "nope" for me.


Ok & poppi.  Yes, further south I  go in FL the more  it’s addressed to us. Really took me aback the first time but I’ve been assured it’s a sign of respect when coming from a young in, usually accorded to ahem those of us of a certain age. Beats old bag & geezer lol



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, Mac, 32 the high on Friday.  After 52 today, I would say, cold feeling on Friday. Hence may take a 4 day weekend and not have to do that early getting up on Friday, since coldest day this week.


Ha, we are supposed to struggle to reach 20  

I still am shooting for redeeming my cheesecake gift card that afternoon


Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Time to wrap up the day. Taco salad for supper tonight, so I guess that counts as taco Tuesday.
> Went by Kroger on the way home to get some cold medicine and got carded. I didn't realize you needed ID to buy over the counter medication.
> Right now I am hot, but Dh says he is freezing. I don't have a fever, but my temp is a little higher than normal.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, do I get a prize?


Sounds like a virus or flu to me. Take care!  PS thank the meth heads & 


schumigirl said:


> Thought about Agavegirl today and wondered how she is....haven't seen her post for a while...….


She’s likely buried up to her eyeballs in tax returns 


Disxuni said:


> Thanks all for the well wishes! Don't like giving out bad news, but considering I thought it was a nice sentiment I thought it wouldn't make much sense unless I explained my situation. All will be well. I've had time to process everything so it's all good. There are many directions I can take so we shall see.
> 
> I do not know agavegirl that well, but that would be amazing if she was able to go to HHN this year. A shame she had to miss it awhile back, but glad she was able to heal and visit UO again. Also, nice photos, @schumigirl.


Best wishes you bounce back into an even better job!  Is UE (unemployment comp from state) a thing in FL?  Can be a real God-send for many to keep afloat until they find another job.


----------



## macraven

Woot for scoring those concert pre sale tickets!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

doing a quick stop in!!!  I have been super busy this week with the classes and have been reading along, but as soon as I get a few minute, I'm working on one class that seems to be kicking my butt.  It is challenging, but I'm slowly getting through it - and hoping that I'm answering question correctly. Still waiting for my first assignments to be graded.  

Disx...I'm sorry to hear about your position being terminated.  There is nothing more terrifying that loosing your income.  I hope that you are able to find something to replace it soon.  
As for everyone else...I hope everyone is doing well.

I should get the last little bit of paperwork completed ( now that I completed another assignment for my class ) now before I head home for the night to whip up some supper and then hit the books and start the next chapter  
Have a great day everyone...and the weekend is in eye sight now!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Forgot - carole, nice pic, you both look frozen, no pun intended. For a minute I got a Dr Zhivago vibe


----------



## Monykalyn

Been so busy lately it's hard to get energy/time to catch up! But YAY to the Chiefs!!! Patrick Mahomes is a genuinely nice kid.
Keisha-wow to GD!! OMG will we see her in the Olympics??
Happy late anniversary to Lynne!
Tink and ky07-hugs to you both-rough times.
and there are new grandbabies with smooshable cheeks, and bacon and snow/rain - even Mac got some white stuff down south!
Charade I am dreading having to get the realID.  Using our passports for flying at present. Hope you are feeling better! Seems lynne and kiddo had it too. Flu only got one of us so far this year, but I've had colds almost back to back. At least Schumi has been able to enjoy the wine I haven't felt like drinking   I miss wanting to have a glass to relax - would mean feeling better lol!
Mrose-lots of us do fall trips for HHN! Rewatched Zombieland double tap this past weekend-with middle kid and I reminiscing about the scare zone  at HHN (was fun people watching) I think DH was a teeny bit jealous...

and it is snowing. AGAIN ugh!!! 2nd time this week I've let the dog out in the dark only to find SNOW falling! It melts quickly during the day but still. Today was an all day rainy one too. At least the sunlight is lasting longer, and chickens are laying eggs again. Puppy is growing quickly, but OMG  it is like having a toddler-have to make sure all drawers/doors closed (my storage container lids have been decimated) and at least once a day getting something out of his mouth that he shouldn't have. Naps like a baby too and hard. Cries most mornings to be let out around 530 am. And he LOVES the snow.

Mail today brought DH's UOAP magnet. He got his mouse AP magnet a couple days ago.  And keisha reminded me 180days is rapidly coming up for August...although we usually don't sweat it too much. And DH deposited our week of timeshare I see....and I did take a look at what was available and look at that-my favorite resort has availability the week of Thanksgiving....Almost did the exhange...but guess I'd better confirm with DH first. Marriott Cypress Harbour is a lovely place to spend Tday!. 

Oldest kiddo had a great visit to Purdue for grad school. Likes the research there, said town is alot like FAyetteville. But while she was there she got an email from University of Washington from a different professor than she'd talked to-did phone chat with him and got an acceptance into the program and invite to go visit end of this month! She'd kinda written this school off as the other program didn't appeal as much to her, but this research she is really excited about. And she has her phone interview for her 3rd DCP tomorrow-her JIC backup, but it is possible she may be able to defer enrollment into UofW for 6 months as the guy just moved to area and is still getting his equipment sent and lab set up. He did get a very large grant already for his funding. 

And middle is heading to University of Minnesota in March to check it out, and she got a very nice scholarship to University of Arizona so have to fit in a visit there as well! Both schools were her top choices. The boy is gonna be the only one left at home and the girls will all be in separate states (although our oldest may end up in Florida with her 1/2 sister still....)

Time for bed-hello to any and all I probably missed!!


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, a Schumi hello this afternoon.  Hope you have better weather than we are having, and that storm is gone.  Will share my tea with ya, but sorry, no ginger tea here.  Pleasant breakfast one, so I hope you'll enjoy it too.

With that, Oh my, busy at MonyK's house.  All those girls ARE busy!  Yay, for some more fresh eggs now, and Woot!  Scoring all those trips, including Thanksgiving.  Yeah, I had a chewer.  Power chewer, and power paw was my male lab.  Power chewer was the female one.  She ate through the vacuum wire, while I was vacuuming.  How she did not get electrocuted, beats me.  Good thing DH had electrical tape.  Then, male lab had a hankering for the corners of my furniture.  Hot pepper sauce rubbed on the corners stopped most of that chewing there.  But they were still good dogs, and I miss them.  And both loved the snow.  Even had to yell one time while out for a walk in the local park.  The female decided to leap down into a frozen pond that she made a beeline for. She broke through the ice and was gone.  I was screaming her name, as I tried to get down the steep side of the pond, and low and behold, she pops up on the other side of the pond, breaking through the ice, and climbs up the side.  Sigh.  That was when they were young, and quite nimble.  DH wants another lab.  I'm still not ready.  Too many changes with kids in college.  And yeah, the walker, the cleaner upper, the let out, the feeder, will be me.  After 3 dogs, I am pretty sure, I will be the main care giver.  I do enjoy the company, and that is one of the biggest parts I miss.  And ooh, more snow.  Some around where I live are voicing their disappointment we have had a snowless winter so far.  Not me, above freezing, and dry. Yep, that's the winter I like.  If anything, we've been wet quite often, lots of rain, including today.  Us too, that blob of greens, pinks, and white stretches the whole East Coast.  Bet Charade gets some rain too.  Seems the only snow will still be North enough from where I am, just bands of heavy rain for my day.

Pumpkin, sending good thoughts the school work is going easier soon.  Nice you decided to go back, even if takes up your time.  

With all that talk of rain, and food, 180 days for Keisha, and MonyK, it is a Thursday, and a Thirsty one too. 
 

and Woot!

  - such a good dog!  Have a terrific Thursday, homies.  Throw back a drink or two, and enjoy the day with a smile.  

Well wishes to Charade, and every other homie not feeling well.  Mummy dust, and well wishes.




And a Valentine funny:
 - eh could that be some of us homies? 


Ooh, need for second cup of tea.  Later homies.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet....congrats on the tickets!!! My niece is a massive Stones fan.....and yes....I like the Dr Zhivago look......frozen was the word of the day....with another inappropriate word in front of it 


Pumpkin....good to see you.....don`t work too hard


Hey Monyk.....sounds like all kids are doing well!!! 



Well, no snow yet, thankfully. Hope we`re too far South! It is so cold though......haven`t ventured out today at all......think I`ll go online and get groceries delivered tomorrow instead of going out and we`ll just hibernate. 

We always have plenty of wine in stock so we`ll be fine......

Scrambled egg whites and avocado toast for lunch today....dinner is maple pork steaks. Simple and easy. 

No plans to go out for Valentines tomorrow night.....will make something nice for us, maybe a picnic style dish of appetisers, definitely some shrimp in there.....and champagne of course. It`s not that we`re not romantics at heart, we still are of course......but restaurants aren`t much fun on days like that.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Schumi, we never go out to dinner on Valentine's Day.  One of the reasons we got married before Valentine's Day.  Yep, I order grocery delivery every so often, particularly on a week day, when I may not get the chance to go to the store.  Had a nice delivery yesterday, so good dinner last night.  Thinking of a what for dinner tonight, as have to do some errands tonight.  

Just could not turn on the heater.  Had to.  Inside, even with long sleeve blouse, and herringbone pants, I should be warm enough, without the heater.  Oh well.  The heater does feel good.


----------



## Charade67

Quick hello this morning. I am going to attempt to go back to work today. I dread seeing all the things that didn't get done while I was out. 



keishashadow said:


> snagged presale Rolling Stones tix for June = satisfaction lol


 My husband  would be so jealous. He would like to see them, but I don't know if they will be peforming anywhere near us. 



Monykalyn said:


> Charade I am dreading having to get the realID. Using our passports for flying at present.


 It wasn't too bad once I had the correct birth certificate. I don't have a passport, so I thought I should go ahead and get the real ID.



Lynne G said:


> Bet Charade gets some rain too.


 Yep. Raining again today. I think we are supposed to get some sun tomorrow though.



schumigirl said:


> No plans to go out for Valentines tomorrow night...


No plans here either. We were never really big on celebrating Valentine's Day.

Thank you all for your well wishes. If I could just kick this cough I would feel so much better.


----------



## Disxuni

Happy Thursday, homies! Almost Friday. For me, it's my personal Friday as it's the last day. Thanks to everyone else for the additional concern and well wishes after I initially thanked you guys. ❤

Awesome snag of the Stones tickets! Such a shame I will never get a chance to ever see The Beatles though. Sounds basic probably, but they are my all time favorite band. Simon and Garfunkel are up there as well on my list. However, I can go on and on about music.

As for VDay plans I was thinking of getting into the single spirit and go do the SR lines at the parks. It's supposed to rain tomorrow though. Not all day, however, I should be a good girl and focus on my class work and I have to return all my equipment anyway.

Hope you guys who are feeling under the weather keep continuing to feel better!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

!!!

We typically visit Longhorn for a nice steak on Valentine’s Day!!


----------



## mckennarose

Morning everyone!
It's not a bad start to the day here, we were expecting snow overnight but wound up with just a dusting and rain.  It's definitely not a normal winter because we usually get a huge nor'easter in February with a few feet of snow.  I'm not complaining!  My deck was slippery though, and I had to carry one of the the dogs down so he wouldn't fall.  He's only 7 lbs. 

Lynne, your dog story just scared the life out of me!  Going through the ice on the pond... yikes!  I have two little dogs and we have to watch for hawks who will snatch up the dogs so I have to go outside with them every time.  Two weeks ago we had a hawk sitting in a tree behind our garage.  I was the crazy lady stomping through snow with a broom yelling at the tree.  

Moneyk, I really have to think about HHN!  My middle daughter is the one who wants to go, but she's starting a new managerial position for her company in the summer, so she and her boyfriend are going with us in May and it might be her only trip this year.
We're *almost* empty-nesters... our youngest is the only one still home and in college.
Patrick Mahomes: my eldest and her husband were in MK for the Super Bowl parade last week and got some great pictures of him!  He does seem like a good kid.

Charade, hoping your day goes well and you can get over the cough soon. 

Shumi, we're not going out for VDay either.  Hubby is project manager for a job at work and has to go in over night Friday into Saturday.  I'll make dinner for us.  That creme brulee sounds delicious!

Keisha, Rolling Stones tix?!  That's awesome!

Mac, I'm getting the impression you're in a much warmer climate that I am!  And I'm jealous!  

Sorry if I'm forgetting anyone!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I was scared too, McK, but she was a tough dog, and large, 75 pounds, so I was more concerned how I was going to get back up the cliff sides of the pond, once I saw she was fine.  We too have hawks around, but they seem to want the birds, and squirrels, and I have a soft spot for large dogs. Have only had 2 labs, and one boxer.  And the boxer was the smallest, and while I wanted a larger one, she was perfect for our family.  And yeah, both my labs liked the water, as my male one liked nothing more than to lay in a mud hole he dug, and enjoy the summer rains.  Cute you have little dogs, and yeah, I'd be afraid of the hawks too. Not a normal winter for us either.  Ack, for a slippery deck.  Hope all your rain is brief.  

And joy, phone says weather updates sometimes, and coldest night we've had in quite some time, will be Friday, warnings given.  Sigh.  No reason to go out in the evening on Valentines for sure.


----------



## keishashadow

pull it together gang, Friday’s just a kiss away 

After my soon to be DH forgot my BD two years running, figured I was doing him a solid to have our wedding on Valentines Day . He’s since made up for those sort of forgetful transgressions in spades 

Monyk - wow, lots going on in your house that’s had it’s share of sickies this season, ugh.  So nice your DDs have their choice of such fine schools.  Ain’t it grande having a puppy ?  Several of the breeds I’ve had call that latter period the baboon stage.  Mostly as to how they tend to look awkward ala a kid going thru puberty but my thots is was how they would just fling themselves wildly around so awkwardly.  

Re GD, her newest what I want to be when I grow up is:  WWE wrestler, but not a Diva type.  Least its not MMA .  Not sure if it’s better than last year wanting to be Cirque performer but solidly better than being a carny.hahaha. I’m keeping a mental list so I can remind her on HS graduation day of all her past life-goals, same as I did with my boys.  

Lynne - that is one of the scariest dog stories I’ve heard with a positive outcome.  

We had bigger type of hawk move into the area a few years ago.  I swear they are stalking my dog.  Yesterday I was closing my wooden blinds on side of Living Room and the motion started one who was eating ‘something’ it had caught in my side yard..usually the first place my dog hits when he goes outside.  My heart just sank. Made sure to advise all in the family to make sure they go out with him as he’s smaller than my DSs large cats.  

Sir Mick was one of my earliest crushes, before I really knew what a crush was lol. Just something about those (semi) bad-boys.  I appreciate the Beatles and enjoy many of Simon & Garfunkel’s early stuff too.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, glad that story had a good outcome with the dog!!! How scary......I’m with you.....happy to avoid snow!

Charade, we do celebrate Valentines Day, but just not the commercialised side.....Tom buys me flowers every week and always has done since we met.....so my anti Valentines Day making a point is for him not to buy me flowers this week.....he is very romantic though and I always enjoy our evening with some champagne. Hope you feel better soon......


mrose.....a home cooked meal is lovely at times!! I always enjoy cooking us up something special, but eating out is special too.....we enjoy that a lot.....and another reason I’ll never be skinny!! Hope your weather stays calmer than usual......


Janet.....I’m one of those that can’t abide the Beatles.....again, my niece who is a huge ”real” music fans can’t understand why I can’t stand them.......I call them the most over rated boy band ever......lol.....she does glower at me when I say that.....it’s like looking in a mirror when she does that!!

That is scary with the hawk! Yes, your doggy will need watching.....and yes, you have to remind GD about her childhood aims.......Kyle when he was around 5, wanted to be a trash man or Barney!! I do love reminding him about that!!



Did go online and large grocery delivery is coming tomorrow between 8am and 9am......but we did pop out when there was a lull in the weather. I won’t order meat of veg from grocery store, so popped out to pick some up from farm store. Freezers are full so didn‘t need anything like that.

Visited deli for assorted continental meats, stuffed cherry peppers and olives......part of a nice little feast for tomorrow night.....

Feel quite organised now......

Bad weather coming this weekend......


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, she was a shark in disguise, Keisha.   Killer of all things wild.  Yep, everything from a mole to a skunk and even a squirrel, buzzing bugs included.  Good thing is, never a dog fighter, or after a cat. Guess that's why she was her mother's daughter.  Mother was an English Field Champion.  No matter, the male did not get that trait, he gave me a baby bird, that fell on the ground, in his mouth, without hurting the bird.  I called him Lover Boy.  All 85 pounds of him wanted to be my lap dog.  When I had to nurse the kids, no need for a pillow, his head was on my lab.  True Lab, as big block head, he had.  So many wanted me to breed him, but I just wanted pets.  That dog line stopped with both, as I fixed both of them, and my female boxer too.

Ack, for Schumi getting more bad weather this week-end.  Well, with a full kitchen, lush meals at home, if decided to not foray in that bad weather.

Sigh, is it time for lunch yet?  Umbrella ready, as yes, it is still raining.  But yay, almost 60 this afternoon.  Just a tease though, saying wind chills tomorrow in the 20's.  Brrr.


----------



## mckennarose

Keisha, Be careful with your dog!  We had a really bad year with birds of prey last year for some reason and they had all kinds of notices on the news about it.  I learned then that hawks, eagles and owls will go after larger dogs and cats if they're hungry enough.  I won't explain how they hunt, as it's pretty graphic, but just know they will go after animals too big to carry away.  Bird feeders and bird baths are a huge attraction for hawks, it's like ringing the dinner bell.  The smaller animals come for the food and water and the raptors are close behind.  My mother had a bird bath in her yard for the longest time until last year, when she came out to see a young hawk sitting on her fence.... waiting for food.  It stayed a few days until I told her to dump the bird bath!  We have a tree line at the back of our property (not ours, but our neighbor owns them so I can't cut them down) and all sorts of birds and squirrels live there.  It's a natural attraction for hawks.
We bought a fake owl that I have sitting on a post in my garden.  Hawks are supposed to hate owls and i think it helps and it's supposed to help with keeping rabbits out of the garden.  It scared the daylights out of my neighbor's son when he saw it, lol!  You could try that?
Or there's this:



LOL!  It looks funny but it's supposed to deter raptors and coyotes.  We don't have either of them that extreme here, but I guess there's a need somewhere for them to make these vests!


----------



## Charade67

I should have stayed home today. Medicare is going to drive me to drink.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Getting to do another stop it!!!! 

OH...the joys of having those four legged friends!!!   I haven't met one I don't love.  They are all so full of personalities, you can't help but love them.  We are a family of dog lovers too.  I miss my granddogs when we are not at the DD's, and each of our siblings have at least one if not two dogs as well.  We have those large couch potato love me breeds to the chatty  small ankle bitters who have the big dog syndrome lol.  Our own dog, is now 14 and has slowed way down in the past 6 months, and has doggie dementia which is getting worse each month.  I'm afraid we will have to decide what is our next move with him.  He has no mobility issues...but the he is forgets where he is much of the time and doesn't recognize us sometimes and has the patience of a bed bug right now.  So we know his days are numbered.  And we won't replace him, as we are just too busy now.

@schumigirl  we don't go out for valentines day either.  We avoid the most places on days like that.  I would rather he get me something because he wants to...not because of some silly day - which he does.    I sure hope that the weather that is coming in is not too bad.   Everyone is tired of the cold and winter.  I'm sure your in the same camp.  It's time for spring to arrive.  and I just have to say...I loved your cold weather pictures!!!!  And I'm catching up on your trip report too.  Almost caught up!

@Charade67 ...I'm glad your feeling better, being sick with the crud sucks some days.

@keishashadow  your GD sounds like a hoot!!!!!  I love how their little brains work.  I know with our new GD, my plan is to keep a note of all the little things like this for the year and little stories...then each year on her birthday I will write her a letter telling her about her year through my eyes.  When she is 18 she will get a box full of letters and pictures for her to learn little things about herself.  I just think that this would be such a great reminder of memories.

@mckennarose...I love that outfit for a small dog!!!!!   We worry about the ravens here.  They are huge and they are known to tip over garbage cans and carry away full black garbage bags of garbage to pick through.  They will pick up small dogs and cats.  So needless to say, we are always watching for bigger wildlife to pick up the smaller dogs lol.

@Monykalyn ... how amazing is it that your girls have such amazing opportunities for university!  It takes lots of hard work to get those opportunities.  I'm jealous of all your planned trips.  But omg...how fun

No plans for us for valentines day.  We usually don't celebrate that holiday.  I would rather the dh get me something because he wants to...not because some stupid holiday says he has to     And we have way too many birthdays in Jan - March to spend extra money on that.  So it will probably be ordering in some dinner ( maybe ) and maybe watch a movie, if i'm not studying. 

We were going to head to the city to visit the dd and cuddle that new little grand daughter, but we decided to not go...but...we are going to fly the dd and baby here for a week then the son in law will come a couple days later to visit some of their friends here.  So I will get a while week of cuddles in!!!!  I can't wait.  It's going to kill me to not go this weekend - but I have a paper to work on that is due next week.  So my time will be spent on that. 

Well, I should get working on some of the papers sitting on my desk now

Have a great day to Lynne, Disx, Mac, and anyone else I may have missed


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne......yes, weekend of baking and cooking I think.......if we were ever to get a dog (we won’t) it might be a lab or a retriever......beautiful. Stay nice and warm over there......


mrose.....that is quite a picture!!! 


Pumpkin, I completely agree.......we don‘t need a special day for someone to tell us we can be romantic......romance is for everyday!!! I’m very proud to have a very romantic husband who spoils me all year round, not just one day.....September is the month I have seemingly dozens of birthdays and anniversaries......always an expensive month buying for them!! 

Your visit soon will be just lovely......having your daughter and grand baby with you for a week sounds adorable!!! Hugs galore then.....and this weekend will pass quickly if you’re busy....have fun!



Finished an article I had been tasked with writing before end of February.......just for a friend, so no real pressure or time restraint. Emailed it over to her and she is thrilled.....so I’m happy!

Rest of the evening will be loafing around the sitting room watching tv.......not much else going on.......


----------



## Lynne G

Hugs, Pumpkin, never easy to say goodbye to our four legged family members.  Yeah, my Dsis had a dog, that also was not there in mind toward the end. Poor dog would go into a corner, and cry, as didn't know where she was.  But as a mini doxie, lived 18 years old, before having to be put down.  We had our labs for 13 years, our boxer, 15.  Very sad each time, but like you, not ready for any more.  How wonderful to have reminders for your new granddaughter when she grows up.  Enjoy your family visiting, and lots of loving that granddaughter.   
Well, yes it rained for my lunchtime walk.  Just not nice out.  Weather guy keeps saying it will be dry later this afternoon.  Well, at almost 2:30 here, nope, still raining.

Lucky, I guess, as while we do have hawks, don't think I've seen one go after a small dog or cat.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I am killing time while waiting for dh to return from the dentist. He's been there since 3:00 and it's 5:45 now. He had to get 2 crowns today. 

Work has been annoying. When I called out yesterday I told all the therapists that they would need to do reminder calls for their clients today. No one did any. I had people calling me today asking if they still had an appointment today. One therapist can't seem to remember how to use the scheduler no matter how many times I show her. She told one woman to come today at 2:30 even though she alreday had someone else scheduled for that time. She actually put her on the schedule for 2:30 yesterday and checked her in even though she wasn't there. Because of this a claim was generated. I had to call the insurance company today. Hopefully they will be able to intercept the claim before it gets processed. I also got several claim rejections from Medicare which I don't understand. I couldn't deal with it today, so I will call them on Monday. 




Disxuni said:


> Such a shame I will never get a chance to ever see The Beatles though. Sounds basic probably, but they are my all time favorite band.


I would have loved to have seen the Beatles perform, but I was just a child when they broke up. Back in 2011 I finally got to see my favorite band on a reunion tour. Don't laugh - it was The Monkees. 



mckennarose said:


> It's not a bad start to the day here, we were expecting snow overnight but wound up with just a dusting and rain. It's definitely not a normal winter because we usually get a huge nor'easter in February with a few feet of snow.


Where do you live? I am in central Virginia. We usually have snow in February, but have been having a very warm winter  this year. 



keishashadow said:


> Re GD, her newest what I want to be when I grow up is: WWE wrestler, but not a Diva type. Least its not MMA . Not sure if it’s better than last year wanting to be Cirque performer but solidly better than being a carny.hahaha. I’m keeping a mental list so I can remind her on HS graduation day of all her past life-goals, same as I did with my boys.


 Oh my goodness, she is something else.  Dh once dragged me to. WCW wrestling match. I still haven't let him live that one down. 



schumigirl said:


> Bad weather coming this weekend......


Sory to hear that. Ours is finally geting better.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> We were going to head to the city to visit the dd and cuddle that new little grand daughter, but we decided to not go...but...we are going to fly the dd and baby here for a week then the son in law will come a couple days later to visit some of their friends here. So I will get a while week of cuddles in!!!! I can't wait.


Aw...hope you have a wonderful time when they come visit. 

6:00 and still no dh. I have a feeling he will not be in a good mood when he gets home.


----------



## mckennarose

Charade67 said:


> Where do you live? I am in central Virginia. We usually have snow in February, but have been having a very warm winter this year.


I live in Northeast PA, on a mountain, lol!  When we get snow... we get SNOW!  We could have two inches of snow and the valley, a short 5 minute drive down, could have none.  

Sorry to hear you had some issues at work.  Hopefully it will work out on Monday.

Aww, Pumpkin... it's so hard when the puppers get older.  I've been there a few times.  ((hugs))


----------



## macraven

Last time I went to a wrestling event was 3 years ago
And that’s all I have to say about that....hahaha


----------



## mckennarose

I could use some advice please, for my daughter and her Universal trip in May.

She and her boyfriend got 4 day, park to park tickets, including Volcano Bay and Hogwarts express. (I think?)  But they don't have a plan yet and I am absolutely no help!  
What would you say would be a good itinerary?   They're looking at two full Universal days.  I'm thinking it's probably like Disney where there are some rides that are priorities and fill up fast?  Is it better to tackle one park at a time or try to do all the Harry Potter things in one day?  They both love Harry Potter so that and Jurassic Park are their priorities.

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## macraven

It’s not Memorial weekend period is it...
It usually has some crowds


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Janet.....I’m one of those that can’t abide the Beatles.....again, my niece who is a huge ”real” music fans can’t understand why I can’t stand them.......I call them the most over rated boy band ever......lol.....she does glower at me when I say that.....it’s like looking in a mirror when she does that!!


Haha I was a ringo fan from the get go. I do appreciate them for their place in musical evolution


mckennarose said:


> LOL! It looks funny but it's supposed to deter raptors and coyotes. We don't have either of them that extreme here, but I guess there's a need somewhere for them to make these vests!


Whatever works. Two summers ago they moved into area. Would sit on a storage shed for hours and silently watch people in my pool. I was standing in deck at one point and noticed it was starting to move. It swooped over unaware DH on raft, then so close over my head I could feel wind   It’s amazing how fast they move. 





Charade67 said:


> I should have stayed home today. Medicare is going to drive me to drink.


Hold out for the top shelf stuff


Pumpkin1172 said:


> We have those large couch potato love me breeds to the chatty small ankle bitters who have the big dog syndrome lol. Our own dog, is now 14 and has slowed way down in the past 6 months, and has doggie dementia which is getting worse each month
> [/QUOTE
> Aw that’s sad
> 
> we’ve had same experience with the big boys wanting to cuddle and little ones be fierce
> well except for mr chewie, he’s such a baby lol
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin1172 said:
> 
> 
> 
> know with our new GD, my plan is to keep a note of all the little things like this for the year and little stories...then each year on her birthday I will write her a letter telling her about her year through my eyes. When she is 18 she will get a box full of letters and pictures for her to learn little things about herself. I just think that this would be such a great reminder of memories.
> 
> 
> 
> What a great idea!
> 
> 
> Charade67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had to get 2 crowns today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ouch that’s a lot of dental work in one day
> 
> 
> Charade67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, she is something else. Dh once dragged me to. WCW wrestling match. I still haven't let him live that one down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With 3 sins scattered over a13 year age span, figure I’ve at least bought Vince McMahon a closet
> 
> 
> mckennarose said:
> 
> 
> 
> live in Northeast PA, on a mountain, lol! When we get snow... we get SNOW! We could have two inches of snow and the valley, a short 5 minute drive down, could have none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> macraven said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I went to a wrestling event was 3 years ago
> And that’s all I have to say about that....hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pictures?
> 
> 
> mckennarose said:
> 
> 
> 
> could use some advice please, for my daughter and her Universal trip in May.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If onsite FOTL no real need to plan   Wait for the day with best weather forecast for VB
Click to expand...


----------



## mckennarose

macraven said:


> It’s not Memorial weekend period is it...
> It usually has some crowds


No, the week before Memorial Day.


----------



## macraven

Whew.....


----------



## mckennarose

keishashadow said:


> Whatever works. Two summers ago they moved into area. Would sit on a storage shed for hours and silently watch people in my pool. I was standing in deck at one point and noticed it was starting to move. It swooped over unaware DH on raft, then so close over my head I could feel wind It’s amazing how fast they move.


They move VERY fast... that's how they attack prey bigger than themselves.  I never knew how big they were until one accidentally hit our living room window about 10 years ago.  I think it got disoriented by the setting sun glare on our window and hit it head on.  We ran outside to see what happened and it was standing there, dazed, and stood as high as my knees.  It was pretty intimidating up close.


----------



## mckennarose

macraven said:


> Whew.....


I know... right?  LOL!
It's between college finals and graduation for my youngest!  The earliest we could do.


----------



## keishashadow

mckennarose said:


> No, the week before Memorial Day.


Have u checked the free crowd calendars?  UT has a good one 

It’s been a few years but all of may is still pretty slow all things considering. Many northern schools not out un till 3rd week of month 

Imo Mother’s Day proper & that same weekend seem busier at U vs WDW.  

always left for home the Sunday prior to Memorial Day, can’t say it seemed Out of the ordinary.  Nothing like 4th of July there which is packed


----------



## macraven

Are they going to be day guests or staying onsite?
I ask that because all onsite hotel guests are allowed admission to the park one hour prior to park opening 
Only one park is open and the Potter section is doable in that first hour 
Potter ride and a few other rides in the park are included


----------



## mckennarose

macraven said:


> Are they going to be day guests or staying onsite?
> I ask that because all onsite hotel guests are allowed admission to the park one hour prior to park opening
> Only one park is open and the Potter section is doable in that first hour
> Potter ride and a few other rides in the park are included


No, not onsite.  They'll be staying with us.


----------



## macraven

I always check OI for crowd predictions as they are close with their statements 
(Orlando Informer)

Let me look at the trip report forum and see if there was any info last year about the time period the kids are going to the Darkside in May


----------



## macraven

Will they be driving to the park?


----------



## mckennarose

macraven said:


> Will they be driving to the park?


I'm pretty sure.  They will have a car.  It's either that or uber.


----------



## mckennarose

macraven said:


> I always check OI for crowd predictions as they are close with their statements
> (Orlando Informer)


I never saw that before, thank you!


----------



## Lynne G

If they are driving in, make sure they give some extra time to get from the parking garages to the parks.  Also, download the park app, as the times for the rides, and maps on it.  If the weather is warm, I do do Volcano Bay either first thing in the morning, or later in the day.  They can pick up a bus to it right from the parking garage.  They should look for signs. 

Otherwise, get there before park opens and do Islands first, doing the Potter rides at the back of the park, then ride train over to Studios, do all want in Studios, then ride train back, as different scenes. Then end doing what ever they want in Islands.


----------



## mckennarose

I'm sooo clueless with this!  Thank you so much!  What is the app called?  I see several on my app store and not sure which one.


----------



## Lynne G

Universal Orlando Resort app.  On my phone it is a blue color app and free to download and use.  I downloaded mine from the Apple App Store.


----------



## mckennarose

Found it, thanks!


----------



## Monykalyn

Well- I bought the air tickets to France today- at least the ones from NYC over. I’m waiting for this months cc points to credit then will get our tickets from STl to NYC (and back) on points/miles.  Feeling more real now, but that also means the graduations are coming up. Already have my Disneyland Paris stay sorted and the condo booked.
Have a birthday next month (milestone 1/2 century) and DH asked if I wanted to go to Disney for it...think he was half serious! But I can wait til the one in May lol!
Why do I live where the air hurts my face? So cold today, kept chickens locked up in their covered and wrapped run.  Don’t think they cared much as when i opened door to check on them this afternoon not one made a move towards getting out!


Lynne G said:


> that be some of us homies?


 that’d be me!


mckennarose said:


> was the crazy lady stomping through snow with a broom yelling at the tree.


 ummmm I do that on a semi regular basis- hawks love the chickens! But the hens seem to instinctively know to stay under cover in the morning when they are really out hunting. Well most of them- did have one we nicknamed Hei Hei as she would just stand there looking up as hawks swooped by her - and one nearly got her one day- that was the first time the neighbors saw crazy broom lady!


keishashadow said:


> just fling themselves wildly around so awkwardly.


 yeah I can’t wait til this 25# bundle is 85# and still launching himself into my lap (not). He’s such a cutie pie though, and smart. 


keishashadow said:


> Not sure if it’s better than last year wanting to be Cirque performe


 oh but the cirque performers are amazing!! 


Lynne G said:


> he gave me a baby bird, that fell on the ground, in his mouth, without hurting the bird.


 yeah mines got the soft mouth too- he brought me an unbroken egg he’d carried around the yard in his mouth!
Turned on fireplace for a bit tonite- another new thing the puppy hadn’t seen. We bout died laughing at him as he tried to figure it out- cute head tilt and all. We’ve got a raised and wide hearth- and he’s still little enough he can lay righ there on the tile...
I don’t like going out on Valentine’s Day either, rather cook and stay home, probably have the DH pick something up from local butcher and maybe a few prepped sides that are easy to heat up.  I think I’m allergic to the newest bottle of red wine I got- tried another glass tonight and got wheezy just like I did with first time I tried it a couple nights ago. Shame as I liked it, but guess it’s back to usual for me. Or if I can find the label of the white I got at Wine Bar George last month...

Schumi hope your weather blows through quick! I’m ready for the projected high of 60 degrees on Sunday (and we had windchills of single digits today)

hang in there  friends it’s Friday eve!


----------



## Sue M

Dix so sorry to hear about your job.  I hope something opens up that’s even better.

Schumi great beach pics!

Keisha no way!  Wow!  Stones tix!  Lucky ducky!  They have only one stop in Canada, and happens to be here!  But I’d probably have to sell my first born to buy 2 tix.   Such a great band. And Beatles, really too many to list.
When is your WDW trip?  I just made my ADRs too. I haven’t made one for Trails End, but want to just have to figure out what day. Love going over to the Fort.
PS- I loved Paul lol!

Monykalyn are you planning an Aug WDW trip too? That would be fun to meet up again!
Yes, it sure is like having a baby again with a pup!  I bet those chickens aren’t trying to sneak in the house anymore, lol. Poor girls.
We have a gas fireplace in the living room and have a couple of doggy mats in front of it. The dogs love being right in front of it.

Charade hope you’re feeling better.  Those therapists are a handful. Enough to drive anyone to drink!  Did you print out step by step instructions on how to use scheduler lol!

Lynne we had 2 labs, a male who was too smart for his own britches. He figured out how to open the garden gate and door knobs. Then we had a female. Both yellow. Couldn’t keep the male out of the water. He loved it. Female was very un-lab like as far as water goes. Can’t beat a labs personality, best dogs ever.

MRose we haven’t met! we live in the Pacific NW, lots of Hawks & Eagles here. When I’m outside in the yard with my 2 small dogs (yorkiepoo & Cocker spaniel) I’m always on the lookout for eagles. We have a bird feeder in the backyard and last summer I just happened to glance out the window and notice a rat was in the bird feeder but not for long. So quick and silent some type of hawk swooped in and that was that.
We also have coyotes ugh. Lots of cats go missing here. I saw one of those spike vests on a dog here. No bristles though. Just spikes.

Pumpkin it sure is sad when our fur babies age. Been thru it too many times.

Mac did you leave the light on for me?!

 To all.  Trying to catch up a bit. Getting back to normality.  This week went back to the last school I worked at, and happens to be the closest. Autoshop teacher put in a new headlamp for me.  While he was doing that I wandered up to my old office to visit, and ran into quite a few of the staff. Was nice to visit with everyone.

When Mr & I were out to dinner last Saturday he noticed the light was out. We took seperate cars to dinner because I had to drop him off at the mechanic to get his car, then we went to dinner from there.

Our usual Japanese place. But was a bit disappointed this time. We had one cup of tea, then they ran out?  It was 6pm. We never got more. The Miso soup was not great, then Mr & I got our meals but oldest dd was with us & it took 10 min for her dinner to appear.

Yesterday was the usual volunteer church morning. Then I went to a card making class. It was lots of fun. Afterwards I got my Hep A injection from my doctor in prep for Mexico trip next week. My arm is sore!
I’ve been secretly packing in the basement. 
We’ll be in a Puerto Vallarta. Can’t wait for some sun & beach time. 
Springing the Birthday surprise to the Mr Saturday at dinner!  He hasn’t figured out it’s for his birthday yet. Because we usually have Saturday night dinners with his brother and another friend or 2.  Both daughters will be there, and daughters fiancé too.

Today had my monthly massage. Hip feels so much better. Then I went to Costco to pick up some Saturday night dinner stuff, steaks and nugget potatoes.  Since Hot Tub store is on same block I stopped in there to get my hot tub water analyzed and buy some chemicals I’m out of.

Tomorrow I’m meeting my old ophthamology group for brunch. I’ve mentioned them before I think?  We all worked together in the same office 30 yrs ago!  But have remained friends all these years.  Our little group had some bad news, one friend was just diagnosed with cancer so we’re taking her out. Lift her spirits a bit.

We don’t go out for Valentines Day either. Restaurants so crowded, service is awful, and food usually not up to par either. Same goes with Mothers Day, & Fathers Day.

Since the snow storm here in January while I was in Ft Lauderdale it’s done nothing but rain, rain and rain some more.  We had 2 days of sun a few days ago, then it’s been back to the regular scheduled programme. More road slides from all this rain.

With all the talk of raptors, this afternoon coming back from my appt I passed 2 bald eagles in the trees, with their wings out drying off from the morning rain. What a sight!


----------



## schumigirl

Monyk......I’m sure I asked you before but I forget.....where are you staying in Paris?

It’s been a long time since we went there. We were lucky to have visited Paris over 20 times, and we did always enjoy DLP, but it’s very different now and seems to have more things to do now. 

Smoking folks were a problem for us there, it’s just everywhere. 

We did love their version of Space Mountain, much better than WDW SM. Glad you’re all sorted though, nice to have plans fall into place........



Back in a bit......


----------



## schumigirl

And a very Happy Anniversary to our very own Keisha and her wonderful mister......


















Hope you both have a wonderful day......❤


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Have u checked the free crowd calendars?  UT has a good one
> 
> It’s been a few years but all of may is still pretty slow all things considering. Many northern schools not out un till 3rd week of month
> 
> Imo Mother’s Day proper & that same weekend seem busier at U vs WDW.
> 
> always left for home the Sunday prior to Memorial Day, can’t say it seemed Out of the ordinary.  Nothing like 4th of July there which is packed



We haven't stayed this late in May before, we don't leave till the 27th this year....but we`ll have done the parks a lot by then, so if it is busy, won`t be so bad. 

Mother`s Day last year we didn't go to the park that day, but folks said it was indeed busy. Overall we found the crowds to be not bad at all as you said. Weekends, yes, but most days were ok. 


mrose….the kids will be fine......get there early and a park to park ticket...…..tell them to do the train both ways if the wait isn't too long, it`s different in both directions. 





We have the calm before the storm today I think......although the sky this morning was flame red and quite alarming to look at.....beautiful though. Sea is incredibly calm too. 

Grocery delivery has arrived....spot on 8am. Although delivery driver was a grumpy one......lol......I was sunshine on a plate which seemed to irritate him.......

Heading out just for the sake of it while the weather is a little calm......need some flour and baking powder and I`m sure we`ll pick up a few non essential, but nice things too!!! 

Hope everyone has a lovely Friday.....whatever you may be doing.......




​


----------



## Lynne G

A very happy anniversary to Keisha! Woot for the trip this weekend.

Sue, so nice to hear from ya. Yes, we are lab fans. Both my labs were yellow too. And both loved the water. Yeah, my male was smart too, he learned we had a step on the pedal to open the trash can, in our kitchen. Sometimes in the evenings, we’d hear a click then a thunk. Seems he knew to step on the pedal, but he didn’t know you keep it there, so the thunk was the lid hitting his head. Nice to have your ADRs done. Woot! For a summer visit.


MonyK, woot!  All those miles and French fun.  Yeah, much colder today.  And yeah, since we have forced air heat, our dogs learned to pick a vent and flop in front of it, when the heater was running.

Yay, McK is another PA homie. I live just South of you, and close to the City. Last year, we had passes to Dorney, and my niece lives in the mountains too, near the Coal mining towns. So I am up your way, at times.

Well, I was up with DH, but hey, long shower and wash in the washer, again. At least I can be productive, even though no late sleeping for me today.  Why?



Yep,


To all the homies.  And yeah,


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Happy Valentine’s Day!!!



Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## schumigirl

Well, seems my husband ignored my request for no flowers on Valentine`s Day.......❤

Sorry for the poor quality....took it on Tom`s phone......but I was surprised.....24 red roses. I should have kept them in the display box they came in as they looked amazing, now just another bunch of flowers.....I`ll never make a flower arranger!


----------



## keishashadow

sorry, no idea why that didn’t crop duh.  sentiment is there 

Thanks for the nice anniversary wishes, much appreciated. 


Sue M said:


> Keisha no way! Wow! Stones tix! Lucky ducky! They have only one stop in Canada, and happens to be here! But I’d probably have to sell my first born to buy 2 tix.  Such a great band. And Beatles, really too many to list.
> When is your WDW trip? I just made my ADRs too. I haven’t made one for Trails End, but want to just have to figure out what day. Love going over to the Fort.
> PS- I loved Paul lol!


For the August trip we leave on 6th or 7th for cruise to take GD to ‘new & improved’ coco cay.  Then, will finish out the next week at WLV.  Hope to snag the DVC member thing at TL for Tuesday night & keep checking to see if MNSSHP first date will indeed be on the 13th.  It’s sold out the last two years, need to be quick on the mark lol. Since we’ll have the chicken at HDD, not sure if we will do TE this time.  I was surprised to see they now offer a brunch on the weekends though that has most of the dinner favs i enjoy there.  Just can’t work it in so far with our dates.

The stones held back the good seats the first & second presale days here.  Bought the best they had & still wasn’t club or section I’d normally pick.  Beggars (banquet  can’t be choosey, happy to go.


Lynne G said:


> Yay, McK is another PA homie. I live just South of you, and close to the City. Last year, we had passes to Dorney, and my niece lives in the mountains too, near the Coal mining towns. So I am up your way, at times.


I forget to chime in to McK that i’m On the ‘good side’ of the state . Jk. Same sort of location, up on mountain ridge where we get snow & keep it for ages the way the sun (doesn’t) hit much in the winter.  Same thing. Family always comments they have little to no snow until they turn off the main road & up they go.  Three councilmen on my street, at least we are among the first to get salted & plowed 


schumigirl said:


> Well, seems my husband ignored my request for no flowers on Valentine`s Day.......❤
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality....took it on Tom`s phone......but I was surprised.....24 red roses. I should have kept them in the display box they came in as they looked amazing, now just another bunch of flowers.....I`ll never make a flower arranger!


So pretty!  He is indeed a keeper.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I am still fighting this stupid cold. The coughing kept me up most of the night. Thankfully I don't have anything that I need to do this weekend except go pay dh's dental bill. 

MRose - I wish I could offer some advice, but with Universal I don't do much planning. I mostly do things as the mood hits me. I'm much more of a planner when it comes to Disney. 

MonyK - Wow, France. Will this be a graduation trip?  I would love to spend a birthday at Disney. Any Disney park would be good. 

Keisha - Happy anniversary. 

Schumi - The  roses look great. 

Starting to feel really sleepy, so I will try to take a nap. Hello to all those I missed.


----------



## Sue M

*Happy Valentine’s Day!   * Hope everyone has a nice day.

Lynne, so funny about your lab and the garbage can!  I sure miss mine.

Schumi nice flowers!  

The house is quiet, 6:50 AM and nobody’s up yet. I’ve been up since 3:00 sad to say  Just couldn’t get back to sleep.

Dix hang in there.

Keisha Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 473628 sorry, no idea why that didn’t crop duh.  sentiment is there
> 
> Thanks for the nice anniversary wishes, much appreciated.
> 
> For the August trip we leave on 6th or 7th for cruise to take GD to ‘new & improved’ coco cay.  Then, will finish out the next week at WLV.  Hope to snag the DVC member thing at TL for Tuesday night & keep checking to see if MNSSHP first date will indeed be on the 13th.  It’s sold out the last two years, need to be quick on the mark lol. Since we’ll have the chicken at HDD, not sure if we will do TE this time.  I was surprised to see they now offer a brunch on the weekends though that has most of the dinner favs i enjoy there.  Just can’t work it in so far with our dates.
> 
> The stones held back the good seats the first & second presale days here.  Bought the best they had & still wasn’t club or section I’d normally pick.  Beggars (banquet  can’t be choosey, happy to go.
> 
> I forget to chime in to McK that i’m On the ‘good side’ of the state . Jk. Same sort of location, up on mountain ridge where we get snow & keep it for ages the way the sun (doesn’t) hit much in the winter.  Same thing. Family always comments they have little to no snow until they turn off the main road & up they go.  Three councilmen on my street, at least we are among the first to get salted & plowed
> 
> So pretty!  He is indeed a keeper.


Sounds like we’re there the same time!  I love WL, that’s where we stayed our last WDW trip. Trails End has had a brunch for a few years. We went to the brunch once, was very good.


----------



## mckennarose

Monykalyn said:


> Why do I live where the air hurts my face?


I ask myself that quite a bit in the winter too!  It's 19 degrees now, and we woke up to snow on the ground.  


Monykalyn said:


> ummmm I do that on a semi regular basis- hawks love the chickens! But the hens seem to instinctively know to stay under cover in the morning when they are really out hunting. Well most of them- did have one we nicknamed Hei Hei as she would just stand there looking up as hawks swooped by her - and one nearly got her one day- that was the first time the neighbors saw crazy broom lady!


LOL!  Poor Hei Hei!  My dogs don't understand the "threat from above", so we have to keep an eye out all the time.  


Monykalyn said:


> Or if I can find the label of the white I got at Wine Bar George last month...


We LOVE WBG!  Don't laugh, but I took pictures of the wine menu with our selections and the bottles from the flight we orderd, so I can find them outside of Disney.  I found some of them on wine.com.  I'm a dry red person.


Sue M said:


> MRose we haven’t met! we live in the Pacific NW, lots of Hawks & Eagles here. When I’m outside in the yard with my 2 small dogs (yorkiepoo & Cocker spaniel) I’m always on the lookout for eagles. We have a bird feeder in the backyard and last summer I just happened to glance out the window and notice a rat was in the bird feeder but not for long. So quick and silent some type of hawk swooped in and that was that.
> We also have coyotes ugh. Lots of cats go missing here. I saw one of those spike vests on a dog here. No bristles though. Just spikes.


Wow!  I'm glad it got the rat, though.  Yuck!  We kayak on a really beautiful lake where there are many raptors and one time we had an eagle fly over us with a fish in it's talons!  It was really neat to see.  We used to take our dogs with us but kept them very, very close there and haven't taken them back since we saw that.  
There are a lot coyotes in the woods just north of us that will take cats and small dogs too.  If they were closer to us I would probably invest in a spiked doggie coat!


Sue M said:


> With all the talk of raptors, this afternoon coming back from my appt I passed 2 bald eagles in the trees, with their wings out drying off from the morning rain. What a sight!


They are very impressive!  And BIG!


schumigirl said:


> mrose….the kids will be fine......get there early and a park to park ticket...…..tell them to do the train both ways if the wait isn't too long, it`s different in both directions.


Good to know about the train!  Thanks!
The Valentine flowers are beautiful!


Lynne G said:


> Yay, McK is another PA homie. I live just South of you, and close to the City. Last year, we had passes to Dorney, and my niece lives in the mountains too, near the Coal mining towns. So I am up your way, at times.


We're pretty close.  We have family all over PA, NY and NJ area so I'm down your way at times too!


keishashadow said:


> I forget to chime in to McK that i’m On the ‘good side’ of the state . Jk


LOL!  So you get the Great Lakes effect?  Ugh!  So....Much....Snow there!  Even though I live closer to the Philly side, I am a Penguins fan.... so we can be friends!   



Charade67 said:


> MRose - I wish I could offer some advice, but with Universal I don't do much planning. I mostly do things as the mood hits me. I'm much more of a planner when it comes to Disney.


I'm a Disney planner at heart, but we do kind of go with the flow anymore. 
Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Sue M

MRose, yes those eagles were big, esp with their wings spread out to dry!  Wish I could’ve pulled over to snap a pic. 
I‘ve paddled too, on our ocean inlet and watched an eagle swoop down to the water and come up with a fish.  We just sat there in awe!  Impressive sight.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Wow...another day to be able to stop in  

All my work is done for the day.  Although I did sneak a text book into my office and I will be studying this afternoon, so I can enjoy my evening with a beverage  and maybe even the TV remote lol

@Monykalyn ...I also ask myself why I live where the air hurts my face.  It is just cold, windy and gross here.  I'm struggling to find some positive about it today.  I'm wishing for warm tropical air, sun and sand right about now.  And WOW...France....how fun!!!!  That is on my bucket list to visit there.  My aunt and her family live there.   So we would have personal tour guides and they will take us anywhere in Europe that we want to go.  My sisters and I are hoping we can pool enough money to help our parents go there, so Mom could visit her sister. 
@schumigirl ...He is a keeper!!!  I love fresh flowers, even if they never last long and seem like a waste of money.   Stay warm.  I'm sure your like me and counting down the days until the weather starts to turn and spring starts to arrive.  For me, it can't come fast enough.  Although I am loving the fact that they days are finally starting to get longer faster now.

@keishashadow  Happy Anniversary!!!  I hope you get to do a little something special for it.  

@Charade67   That cold/flu certainly does linger this year.  I know that one that is floating around here is particularly bad this year.  You feel deathly ill for 3-4 days, but then after the cough lingers for weeks.  Hopefully it doesn't last too long.  

@Sue M  I'm wishing I could join you in Mexico.  Think of all of us freezing here while your enjoying the warm tropical air, sunshine, sand and water.  Have a beverage for me please 

Well, I'm not sure what is on the menu for supper tonight...it might be a romantic pizza and wings  ordered in tonight. - guess we will see how I feel when I get home.  It's just cold, gross, windy. overcast and COLD here and getting colder each hour.  I always question where we live in February lol.  

Guess I should open the text book and work on some of my assignments to hand in. 

Have a great day Lynne, Mac, DisneyPro, Mackenna and anyone else I might have missed!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin, I do love flowers, and yes, every week I get a big bunch of fresh ones......they usually last the week sometimes longer, but it’s a little thing I’ve always loved. Yes, waiting for the better weather to hit us.....think we’ll be waiting a while. Although I imagine yours is so much worse!!

Enjoy that adult beverage tonight and pizza and wings sounds just about perfect to share......and have a good weekend.....




Beginning to think the weathermen are making up the storm heading our way......think they really just mean winter......it’s very calm here and not cold.

I guess tomorrow will be a different story. I love it when I know I don’t need to go out for a couple of days.......

Enjoying a glass or three of champagne...... well, it is Valentine‘s Day......


----------



## Monykalyn

I am severely lacking work motivation today. Soooo baaadddd. 


Charade67 said:


> MonyK - Wow, France. Will this be a graduation trip? I wouldfly love to spend a birthday at Disney. Any Disney park would be good.


Yep grad trip. She asked for it 4 years ago. Will have to start saving for Tokyo as soon as we get back if that is to ever happen in 4 years for the boy's grad trip.  


mckennarose said:


> Don't laugh, but I took pictures of the wine menu with our selections and the bottles from the flight we orderd, so I can find them outside of Disney


 Idid too!-need to find the pick of the label of the bottle I really liked.  

We are staying in Marne-la-vallee the first week, in the Marriott there. Supposedly it is where Disney briefly thought about a DVC. Since we have a timeshare it cost very little to trade into that resort. Our week timeshare was gifted to us many many years ago, and maintenance fees are still less than a week at any of the resorts so works for us. The last 5 days haven't quite decide yet-somewhere in VRBO apt probably closer to city. 

Happy Anniversary K and Mr K!

Our August dates will be around week of the 16th. School starts the 24th this year. Florida DD has her convention this year at the Contemporary on the 20-23 or 24th and should get convention rates for extra days. The only uncertainty right now is when college/grad school starts and when we can help the girls move.


----------



## keishashadow

Pumpkin1172 said:


> also ask myself why I live where the air hurts my face



Enough here to form a “the air hurts my face” club lol

Got to CF around 11:30 am. Got the last table.  Host told me there were so many people line up out the door at 10:30 am, they opened early lol. Got my usual Evelyn’s pasta & DH went with spicey chicken/shrimp. Brought at least half of it home along with a Carmel & oreo slice.  My DS who will be holding down the fort while we are away is thrilled.  Started the weekend early with a delish strawberrry lemon drop, cheers 



If one more person tells me I’m crazy (usually don’t argue it lol) to be traveling now, I may scream.


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn said:


> I am severely lacking work motivation today. Soooo baaadddd.
> 
> 
> Our August dates will be around week of the 16th. School starts the 24th this year. Florida DD has her convention this year at the Contemporary on the 20-23 or 24th and should get convention rates for extra days. The only uncertainty right now is when college/grad school starts and when we can help the girls move.


Dang!  We fly home Aug 15!  It was a fun meet up at HRH last summer!



keishashadow said:


> Enough here to form a “the air hurts my face” club lol
> 
> Got to CF around 11:30 am. Got the last table.  Host told me there were so many people line up out the door at 10:30 am, they opened early lol. Got my usual Evelyn’s pasta & DH went with spicey chicken/shrimp. Brought at least half of it home along with a Carmel & oreo slice.  My DS who will be holding down the fort while we are away is thrilled.  Started the weekend early with a delish strawberrry lemon drop, cheers
> 
> View attachment 473752
> 
> If one more person tells me I’m crazy (usually don’t argue it lol) to be traveling now, I may scream.
> View attachment 473753


Dinner looks delish!  Love the Sheldon meme!

Pumpkin I’ll gladly have a drink for you, a Margarita?


----------



## mckennarose

Monykalyn said:


> Idid too!-need to find the pick of the label of the bottle I really liked.


Great minds think alike!   

Hubby works tonight so we went out on a lunch date for steak.  I've just been invited to go out later with my daughter, her boyfriend, his mother and sister.  (her husband also works tonight)   They already have a reservation at a local bar/restaurant with live band tonight.  So much for not going out today.... LOL!

I'll check in later...  Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, errands done, time for dinner for older one and I.  DH went to be with his DM, and little one is still at school.  He wanted burgers, so bought some fresh ground sirloin, and that is what we are going to eat.  

Sadly, only flowers were enjoyed in the house before older one was born.  By age 3, no more live plants or cut flowers allowed in the house.  But over the years, don’t mind, and flowers and plants stay in my office.  And I enjoy going to the Flower Show each year.

Hope all enjoy this Friday of Loving Thoughts.


----------



## schumigirl

Monyk.....Marne La Vallee is an ideal place to stay if you’re not in the City Centre.....only about 30 minutes into Paris itself.....it’ll be lovely I’m sure.


Keisha.....think I’d prefer your DH dish.....I’m not a big pasta fan, but spicy dishes.....yes please...... Drink looks good too!!

If I miss you tomorrow have a safe journey down and have a wonderful trip.......


mrose......have a lovely evening out.....surprise nights are so much fun!!!


Lynne just popped in.......




Our Valentines evening is almost over.......enjoyed our little picnic buffet in dining room.....candles, nice music, good food and champagne and lots of chatter....

Did get a call from a friend to tell me they are now finally getting dual citizenship in America..... Long overdue.....they live in California and love their life out there.......she asked if we’re ever going to make it out there......maybe one day.....

Actually been a lovely Valentines Day for all my complaining about commercialism.......

Have a good one.........


----------



## Disxuni

Happy Anniversary, @keishashadow! Also, happy late VDay all! Yesterday decided to hang with one of my good friends all day.

Thanks @Sue M for the well wishes!

@Charade67 Hope you feel better soon! Also, I won’t tease you for The Monkees. If anything my mom would. She goes, “Really you like this?” When I listen to them, or just Dave Jones. I guess, because maybe it’s more “cheesier” than other things. Also, I think it’s genuine surprise as well. A different band/singer, but I also like to randomly sing “I Think I Love You” to my parents and they’re like, “Oh, God.” But I also had it stuck in my head I think that time. 

Also, those are some sweet roses and good looking eats!

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## schumigirl

Always a bottle 











And a good Saturday morning from wet and windy UK. 

Storm hasn`t quite arrived, but near where my mum lives on the West Coast has a camera in the harbour I can watch, and it is wild over there.....ferry has been cancelled most of the day.....so I guess we`ll get it later today into tonight. 

Or it could be a big damp squib. 

Spent all morning baking and have quite a collection. Just had a mid morning cup of tea with a cherry scone....we stopped at one each! But, they are lovely......will hand some in to the farm close to us, the farmer`s wife is getting a little old to bake as much as she used to. Now, she was a magnificent baker! 

Rest of the day will be spent just mooching around.....in the office right now looking out at trees billowing, but not as bad as forecast so far. May watch a movie this afternoon. 

Dinner is the same as last night.....we still have plenty of continental meats, shrimp and all other little bits and pieces......Kyle is out again for dinner so just us. Will just eat in the kitchen tonight rather than set dining room table....

Anyhoo.......have a wonderful Saturday whatever you`re doing and safe travels to our Keisha and Mr Keisha.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, never a day to sleep in late.  Oh well.  And yep, DH left for work, came back in for more clothes to put on.  Yep, we are in the hurts my face club weather today, too.  I said, you do know it is 12 degrees out.  Sigh, and sunrise was a few minutes ago, no sun streaming into window yet.  They did say sunny start on the news this morning.

Pretty flowers Schumi, and yum, I will be over for tea and scones.  Tea for me, as it is cool, and well, I drink tea in the morning (and can most of the day). 

Sounded like a fun day, yesterday, Dix.  Hope you get some park time in, this weekend.

Yum meal Keisha posted. Happy you are enjoying your anniversary in style.

And a hehe,




Yo homies, super Saturday! 

And hope Charade is having a better day, well wishes of mummy dust sent.


----------



## macraven

It’s the weekend!

I don’t know why that makes me happy ..
All my days are weekends 

I thought weekends meant bacon
Schumi has spoiled us 
I’m used to her big breakfast 

Disxuni, I’m sure you will find another job soon!
So enjoy the few weeks you will have before you add back in the work force again

Keisha will soon be enjoying sunshine
It’s a whole lot better weather in Orlando for her than back north 

A to all the homies today
May your weekend be great


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It’s the weekend!
> 
> I don’t know why that makes me happy ..
> All my days are weekends
> 
> I thought weekends meant bacon
> Schumi has spoiled us
> I’m used to her big breakfast
> 
> Disxuni, I’m sure you will find another job soon!
> So enjoy the few weeks you will have before you add back in the work force again
> 
> Keisha will soon be enjoying sunshine
> It’s a whole lot better weather in Orlando for her than back north
> 
> A to all the homies today
> May your weekend be great



Us too mac.......everyday is the weekend for us........

You’ll still smell the aroma of bacon as we had it for lunch today......Tom had bacon and sunny side up eggs......I had bacon brie and cranberry grilled sandwich........lush!!!!

Washing it down with a big mug of tea.......so.....bacon for mac and Scones with tea for Lynne.......



Sun is shining now......lol......blowing a hoolie though......heavy rain predicted later this afternoon........


----------



## mckennarose

Morning everyone!
Schumi... you've been busy!  I'm just drinking my second cup of coffee and have not managed much yet this morning. 

Lynne, it is COLD today!  Thankfully the wind is calm and my face didn't freeze when I took the dogs out.

Hope everyone is well today and Charade is getting better.

I wound up having a really nice time last night!  I am not a bar person and this place was was more a restaurant and smoke free, which was good.  The band played a lot of "oldies" (Stones, Doors, Starship AC/DC) so my daughter's boyfriend's mom and I sang along to a lot of the songs.  It was fun and I'm glad my kids are adults and past the "moms soooo embarrassing" stage!  LOL!  

Off to start laundry.....


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Morning everyone!
> Schumi... you've been busy!  I'm just drinking my second cup of coffee and have not managed much yet this morning.
> 
> Lynne, it is COLD today!  Thankfully the wind is calm and my face didn't freeze when I took the dogs out.
> 
> Hope everyone is well today and Charade is getting better.
> 
> I wound up having a really nice time last night!  I am not a bar person and this place was was more a restaurant and smoke free, which was good.  The band played a lot of "oldies" (Stones, Doors, Starship AC/DC) so my daughter's boyfriend's mom and I sang along to a lot of the songs.  It was fun and I'm glad my kids are adults and past the "moms soooo embarrassing" stage!  LOL!
> 
> Off to start laundry.....



Glad you had a nice night last night.......I love a good night out with good music! And I still love when Kyle gets a “little” embarrassed lol.....he’s so used to me singing along though to music......

And yes a non smoking environment is essential......best thing that happened over here was when pubs, bars and restaurants all went smoke free.......thankfully not one of our friends smoke.....they‘d be banished as far away from the house as possible if they did......lol......I hate cigarette smoke with a passion. 

Have a great day mrose.......


----------



## Charade67

Disxuni said:


> @Charade67 Hope you feel better soon! Also, I won’t tease you for The Monkees. If anything my mom would. She goes, “Really you like this?” When I listen to them, or just Dave Jones. I guess, because maybe it’s more “cheesier” than other things. Also, I think it’s genuine surprise as well. A different band/singer, but I also like to randomly sing “I Think I Love You” to my parents and they’re like, “Oh, God.” But I also had it stuck in my head I think that tim


I have loved the Monkees since I was a little girl. One of our local TV stations had their show in syndication. I used to come home from school every day and watch the Monkees. I occasionally get teased about it. A lot of people don't realize that they had some of the best song writers in the business. (Neil Diamond, Carol King, Boyce & Hart just to name a few.)  I finally got to see them in concert (well, 3 of them) back in 2011. I still regret not paying extra for the meet and greet. Davy died the following year.




Lynne G said:


> And hope Charade is having a better day, well wishes of mummy dust sent.





mckennarose said:


> Hope everyone is well today and Charade is getting better.



Thanks y'all. I finally got a somewhat decent night's sleep last night. I am going to have another lazy day today and probably tomorrow.  If I could just get rid of this annoying cough.



schumigirl said:


> ..I hate cigarette smoke with a passion.


Same here. I have this weird thing with my nose where if I am around certain smells for too long I will continue to smell them even long after I have left that environment. Cigarette smoke is the worst offender.


----------



## mckennarose

schumigirl said:


> And yes a non smoking environment is essential......best thing that happened over here was when pubs, bars and restaurants all went smoke free.......thankfully not one of our friends smoke.....they‘d be banished as far away from the house as possible if they did......lol......I hate cigarette smoke with a passion.


Our bars and restaurants are also smoke free, however a lot of bars around here allow smoking... go figure!  I won't usually go anywhere near smoke if I can help it.

There's a cigar bar near us that is highly rated for food and the vibe is very much like Wine Bar George in Disney Springs.  I haven't been there yet because of smoke, but they are supposed to start a new weekend brunch with no cigar smoking (yay!) and a Build-Your-Own-Bloody-Mary bar.  I may try it soon.  I LLLOOVVVEEE a good Bloody Mary!


Charade, I'm glad you're getting some rest!


----------



## Sue M

Good morning. A cold, 39 and rain. Yuck. The rain makes it feel colder I feel.
Fortunately I slept last night. I hate those nights where I wake up at 2 or 3:00 and can’t get back to sleep. But those nights are less since I retired. I guess because I’m not thinking ugh, have to get more sleep, have to get up at 6:00 for work.

Yesterdays lunch get together was lovely as usual.  I think we’ve been friends for 38 yrs now.  Even though we’re spread out living in different communities we find middle ground locations and make it work.

Oh the horror  we woke up this morning and realized we’re out of bacon.

House cleaning today for me. Then my Mr’s birthday dinner with friends and family. Cooking steaks on the bbq, we use ours year round. Hope it stops raining by tonight but the bbq is under cover.  I think I’ve succeeded on surprise birthday dinner. He doesn’t suspect anything yet, maybe because birthday isn’t till Friday and its not unusual for us to have people over for Saturday dinner. 



Disxuni said:


> Happy Anniversary, @keishashadow! Also, happy late VDay all! Yesterday decided to hang with one of my good friends all day.
> 
> Thanks @Sue M for the well wishes!
> 
> 
> @Charade67 Hope you feel better soon! Also, I won’t tease you for The Monkees. If anything my mom would. She goes, “Really you like this?” When I listen to them, or just Dave Jones. I guess, because maybe it’s more “cheesier” than other things. Also, I think it’s genuine surprise as well. A different band/singer, but I also like to randomly sing “I Think I Love You” to my parents and they’re like, “Oh, God.” But I also had it stuck in my head I think that time.
> 
> Also, those are some sweet roses and good looking eats!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend!


I‘m hearing Last Train to Clarksville in my head now lol!



macraven said:


> It’s the weekend!
> 
> I don’t know why that makes me happy ..
> All my days are weekends
> 
> I thought weekends meant bacon
> Schumi has spoiled us
> I’m used to her big breakfast
> 
> Disxuni, I’m sure you will find another job soon!
> So enjoy the few weeks you will have before you add back in the work force again
> 
> Keisha will soon be enjoying sunshine
> It’s a whole lot better weather in Orlando for her than back north
> 
> A to all the homies today
> May your weekend be great


Hi Mac!  I think it’s a holdover for sure from our working days!  I still think, yay it’s the weekend too, lol. 



schumigirl said:


> Us too mac.......everyday is the weekend for us........
> 
> You’ll still smell the aroma of bacon as we had it for lunch today......Tom had bacon and sunny side up eggs......I had bacon brie and cranberry grilled sandwich........lush!!!!
> 
> Washing it down with a big mug of tea.......so.....bacon for mac and Scones with tea for Lynne.......
> 
> 
> 
> Sun is shining now......lol......blowing a hoolie though......heavy rain predicted later this afternoon........


Sign me up for bacon breakfast!  Can’t believe we ran out!



Charade67 said:


> I have loved the Monkees since I was a little girl. One of our local TV stations had their show in syndication. I used to come home from school every day and watch the Monkees. I occasionally get teased about it. A lot of people don't realize that they had some of the best song writers in the business. (Neil Diamond, Carol King, Boyce & Hart just to name a few.)  I finally got to see them in concert (well, 3 of them) back in 2011. I still retreat not paying extra for the meet and greet. Davy died the following year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks y'all. I finally got a somewhat decent night's sleep last night. I am going to have another lazy day today and probably tomorrow.  If I could just get rid of this annoying cough.
> 
> 
> Same here. I have this weird thing with my nose where if I am around certain smells for too long I will continue to smell them even long after I have left that environment. Cigarette smoke is the worst offender.


I used to watch the Monkees too!  Loved them. A school friend looked so much like Peter Tork!  Back in the day lol. 
Hope you get rid of the cough. Don’t know if steam would help but worth a try?

I can’t stand cigarette smoke either.  And it wrecks havoc in my sinuses.  So glad it’s been banned here in public facilities.


----------



## Disxuni

Thanks for the kind words, @macraven! I know it will work out.

@Charade67 At least you got to see them before he passed. I’m sure he sounded good. I remember in the parody Brady Bunch movie he made an appearance and sounded good. That was the mid 90’s.

@Sue M One time I had Daydream Believer stuck in my head for a week.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## Charade67

Disxuni said:


> At least you got to see them before he passed. I’m sure he sounded good.


They put on a really great show.  I usually don’t care much about going to concerts, but I am so glad I went to that one.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, glad you had a good nights sleep....it makes such a difference to getting better if you can sleep. Yes, smoking is disgusting and I hate even being close to a smoker......can they not smell it??


mrose, we’re the same.....avoid smokers and smoke at all costs. Everywhere food/drink wise here is non smoking.....but they allow smoking outside in small beer gardens.....so during the summer we can’t sit outside as all the puffers are out there.......but, least inside it’s better. I had to leave a ride line once as the folks in front of us all reeked of smoke.......gross.



So, storm did hit us for a couple of hours earlier.....it was quite spectacular.......highest winds for a long time.....rain/hail/snow all at the one time swirling around our house......and some spectacular thunder and lightning.......almost Florida like......

We have a huge bay window in our bedroom, so we all pulled up a chair there and watched it till it passed out to sea. All seems calm now, but tomorrow has to be wilder again. Won’t matter to us as we’ll be home and no need to be going out.

Watching John Wick movies tonight......first two of them.......can’t blame the guy, they killed his dog!!! Good movies even though I’m not a Keanu Reeves fan usually.

Once the 2nd movie is done.......bed.........


----------



## Sue M

Well, house cleaned, floors mopped, table set!  I think people should be arriving in 30 min. I’m a bit nervous, hope the birthday surprise goes well. 

Schumi love storm watching!  On the west coast of Vancouver Isl it’s big tourism in the winter months.  In fact my youngest and her fiancé are heading there next week.

Disney Life


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, glad the storm is over for you, Schumi.  Hope you have a good night’s sleep.  

Well, we did have quite the sunny day, with clouds coming in later in the day. Cool out, and some grocery shopping done, so steak on the grill with lots of green vegetables, broccoli, green peppers, and green beans. Mashed some sad looking taters too, as only 2 small ones left, so cooked them, mashed them. Was a good way to finish off the bit of milk too.

Now just relaxing, no need to move from out of the blanket.

And a very happy birthday to Sue’s DH.  Lucky guy to have dinner with family and friends to celebrate.  I’ll keep the surprise.


----------



## Sue M

@Lynne G thanks for the birthday wishes for the Mr!  Looks like you had similar dinner to us. But only 4:40ish here. So dinner will be awhile. Bbq steak with mushrooms & minced bacon. Yes, a bacon run was made to the store!  Lol.  Roasted little Potatoes, and a big salad. Chocolate cake with icecream for desert.


----------



## macraven

Sue M said:


> Well, house cleaned, floors mopped, table set



Do you hire out?

Mr Mac does not do the floors very well and I need to replace him, jk

Hope the bd party for your husband was great!


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone...It has been a busy and up and down week. The weather got cold today here, but was manageable. 

We went to a 99 restaurant tonight for my birthday since , I really didn't want to cook. Normally Brian would cook me dinner but we got the plummer to come over and one thing led to another and Brian had to unexpectedly work on the bathroom project. The teens went with us and it was nice. They got me a book and a gift card, Brian and I don't exchange. However, for Valentine's Day he bought me a balloon with a great card so that made my night.

Thank you everyone for the kitty well wishes. It has been a busy week bringing him back and forth to the vet. He does have lymphoma it is kind of like a stage 2, so becaue he is on the younger side we are going to go with some treatments and see how it works. He goes Wedeneday for his first treatment, Brian and I will go with him. He is staying in my room right now, I usually don't let the cats in because they disturb me, but he needs to be watched for awhile. He is probably one of the better ones.

Realator came today and went through the house with us. He gave us some great tips to help sell it faster. We are going to be able to list it for what we want which is in the Market Value so it should sell faster. He said we will have no problem selling it. We were happy about that.

MRose it is nice to meet you. I am so glad you moved in with us. This is a great second home and welcome! I liked your pic of the doggy with the vest.LOL

Charade hope your feeling better. I loved the monkees also. I use to watch their television show when I was younger. Oh and I loved your Welcome Back Kotter reference it was perfect!!

Schumi Sounds like you were busy with baking yummy stuff. I am a good cook but can't bake to save my life. Your flowers were beautiful, and I loved the beach pic. Glad your storm is over! Brian likes the John Wick movies.

Sue Happy Birthday to your DH, I hope the  dinner  was awesome! Your monthly massage sounds nice so glad you found something to help. I may start doing that soon.

Monykalyn Glad to see you. How awesome all those traveling plans will be. It's awesome you were able to give your DD a great grad gift. I am glad that we didn't have to look at too many colleges. I hear your on the half century I am there plus 2 years!

Dis I am sorry to hear about your job. I hope that you find something that you are happy with soon. I am glad that you felt appreciated by someone it really makes a difference.

Keisha nice pic! I hope you have a great trip and make many happy memories!

Lynne Loved the Ice age meme! He is one of my favorites. It sounds like you had a nice dinner, love it on the grill. I hope you stay warm, I use to love blankets until hot flashes found me!!!

Mac I hope you are having a great weekend! I hope your kitties are doing good! I know what you mean now when you say  your kitties wake you up LOL . Thanks for asking about mine!

Pumpkin that sounds great that they are going to stay a week with you. A week worth of cuddles is awesome!

to all the rest of the SANS family have a great night!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Yay for Sue's dh bday surprise! Hope it was a good one.
Day started at 5 am when DH got up to let crying dog out. Back into kennel, quiet until 5:30 so  i got up with him-lil dude was hungry. Coffee for me and another quick out for him then we both crawled into spare bedroom bed and fell back asleep until boy child got up and made noise 3 hours later. Puppy just needs snuggles I guess-tossed an old blanket on top of the quilt and he slept tucked against my legs.
Did get to some house cleaning too-bathrooms mostly, will do rest tomorrow. DH got the dryer line/vent cleaned out-a multi hour job, with trip to hardware store. whoooboy did a lot of clotted dust junk come out!! Maybe the dryer will work now as it was taking hours upon hours to dry a single load.

Was quite a bit warmer but still breezy today. Nice to be able to let chickens out, and not have to bundle up so much to go out.

Otherwise a noneventful day. Saving up for next weekend when it is Chili cookoff, have lots of family and friends coming into town. 

Charade hope that cough goes away soon!! have dealt with that nagging cough off/on for 5 months now.

Everyones dinners sound yummy-leftover night around here as fridge is full again.

Got the latest J Kellerman book (Alex Delaware series) on the kindle calling my name-along with bed and a cup of tea I think...


----------



## Monykalyn

Hey bobbie (and sure i've missed others!)
Hope the kitties treatments go well and he gets a cure!!


----------



## keishashadow

long day, winding down watching some tv.

sat on runway for long time before pilot announced the engine ‘went’ Taxi’d back to gate, disembarked and told to wait at the gate. They had to find another mechanic for the fix. New FAA rule, 2 at a time. Um, why not switch out a plane? Finally, hours later airborne but threw off the ADRs, etc. still a lovely but crowded day

Got assigned a brand new car at Avis woot!  Look at this line for budget next to us this afternoon

what we have seen if the caribe royale is lovely

[lQUOTE="schumigirl, post: 61560684, member: 149559"]
are folks wary because of the virus?? Fiffle Faffle......we cant hibernate and not live.....
[/QUOTE]
Had a woman get out of WC escort, sit next to me and sound like she was going to cough up
A lung. Then, she put on her mask  ima goner for Sure! Lol. In all seriousness, lost count of people in  masks



Disxuni said:


> Hope everyone has a good weekend!


same to you!



macraven said:


> Keisha will soon be enjoying sunshine
> It’s a whole lot better weather in Orlando for her than back north


11 degrees when I left home. Mid 70s today into 80s tomorrow


Charade67 said:


> have loved the Monkees since I was a little girl. One of our local TV stations had their show in syndication. I used to come home from school every day and watch the Monkees. I occasionally get teased about it. A lot of people don't realize that they had some of the best song writers in the business. (Neil Diamond, Carol King, Boyce & Hart just to name a few.) I finally got to see them in concert (well, 3 of them) back in 2011. I still retreat not paying extra for the meet and greet. Davy died the following year.


Hey, hey...it’s the Monkees. Davey Jones was cute but I liked Mickey dolenz.  Micheal nesmith was heir to small fortune. His mom invented the office product known as Whiteout


Sue M said:


> Then my Mr’s birthday dinner with friends and family. Cooking steaks on the bbq, we use ours year round. Hope it stops raining by tonight but the bbq is under cover. I think I’ve succeeded on surprise birthday dinner. He doesn’t suspect anything yet, maybe because birthday isn’t till Friday and its not unusual for us to have people over for Saturday dinne


Happy surprise BD to the mr!


bobbie68 said:


> Realator came today and went through the house with us. He gave us some great tips to help sell it faster. We are going to be able to list it for what we want which is in the Market Value so it should sell faster. He said we will have no problem selling it. We were happy about that.


Sounds like a solid pro!  I’m biased but
The right realtor can make the whole process run so much more smoothly   Good luck.


----------



## macraven

Bobbie!!

I am glad you mentioned it as it’s your special day and I try never to miss important dates for all our homies

That was good news about your house will be easy to sell
Sending Mummy Dust your kitty does well with the medical treatment plan


----------



## macraven

Did not see monyk and Keisha post until after I read and replied to bobbies 

monyk, Saturday is when you can sleep in a bit longer, but think your doggie never got the memo of “we sleep in on Saturday until 7 am

Keisha come home with a tan
Your kids will be jealous


----------



## mckennarose

bobbie68 said:


> MRose it is nice to meet you. I am so glad you moved in with us. This is a great second home and welcome! I liked your pic of the doggy with the vest.LOL


Nice to meet you too!  Happy Birthday!
I hope your kitty does well with the treatments.


----------



## Sue M

To Bobbie!


----------



## buckeev

Howdy Youse and Y'all!


----------



## schumigirl

Belated  to bobbie…..hope you had a lovely day.....

Janet, that is quite a line for rental cars!!! Glad it wasn't yours......shame about the delay with the plane. Sucks when that happens, but glad you got there safely. Although hopefully woman who was hacking away didn't pass anything on to you....think you`ve had enough so far!!!! Have a great time.....


I just read Storm Dennis is still bashing us......well, we have a calm and pleasant morning here today and looking at the camera near my mum on the opposite coast, it`s beautiful there too on the islands. Guess somewhere is still being hit. 

Heard some heavy rain and still a bit breezy during the night...but slept so well. 

Bacon for breakfast this morning......













Have a good Sunday...….


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Howdy Youse and Y'all!



Just missed you popping in there buckeev…….hope all is well with you and your family......


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, see what happens when I do nada. Lots of posts.

Very happy Birthday  to Bobbie. Always nice when you can not have to make dinner on your birthday. And woot! Hope your house does sell fast. Poor kitty, he picked the right family, lucky cat. Hope he will be felling better.

MonyK, yeah those puppy needs. Guess I was good at going back to sleep. Why we have a high fenced in backyard. See, my female lab puppy thought a lower fence would be perfect to jump over, as the people before us had a low fence. I barely got her name out before she was visiting the neighborhood. Asked the vet, he said as long as she cannot see the other side, she won’t jump over. Stockade 6 foot fence, so she could not even see the other side. Well then, yeah, shovel paws labs they are, and to this day, we have large stones and cinder blocks under the fence. We did find when she had dug under, as when we heard her in the other neighbor’s yard, we yelled for her, and yep, arrived crawling back under the fence. Mostly from boy lab’s shovel paws, we had to dump a large truck of dirt to level the smaller backyard we have. Only the boxer liked to snuggle and have a blanket on her. Labs usually sprawled on our bed if it was cooler.

And yep Charade, hey, hey it’s the Monkeys. I enjoyed watching them too.

So, Sunday is here. Older one wants some more grocery shopping and I have a return I have to do. And woot! Bacon in our house. Hoping the smell will get older one up. Seems I went to bed at 12:45 am, and heard what I thought was the tv on. Older one, don’t you think it’s time for bed. I think he did, 1/2 hour or so later, as he said goodnight, that woke me up. No matter, I was tired, back asleep after that. And yay, slept late. 5:45am. Guess I am getting ready for the time change in a few weeks. I am not fond of springing ahead in time.

Buckeev, hope all is well.

Sunday it is.  Have a serene one, and well wishes to those not well.


----------



## Charade67

Didn't have a good night's sleep last night.  I've decided to skip church today and stay home. I'm getting really bored at home though. I will need to venture out sometime today and go to the grocery store. We don't have much in the way of food right now. Last night we tried a new cheesesteak place that was pretty good. One of my friends had gone there and said it was a bar. I didn't get the bar vibe though. To me it felt like a small restaurant that had bar service. It did seem to have an extensive choice of beers.

Sue - Happy birthday to your husband. I hope he enjoyed the surprise. 

Bobbie - Happy belated birthday.  Sorry to hear about the kitty. Hope the treatment goes well. Good luck with the house sale.

MonyK - A cough for 5 months? I've only had mine for a week and it's already driving me nuts. 

Keisha - Hope you have a fun, virus free trip.

Buckeev - Hello.

Lynne - We are opposites. I can't wait to spring forward. I wish we could spring forward and then never change the time again. I hate that it is completely dark by 6 pm.

I am the only one awake right now. Both dh and the cat are sound asleep. Caspian has moved into B's room while she is in school. 
I guess i will see if there is anything on TV.


----------



## keishashadow

Bobbie if I forgot, happy birthday!!!

can’t ck out pool at CR!

up with birds to try to score the rise of resistance ride.  Think I quit breathing for a moment there.app froze but after a long wait as GS we are boarding group 41 yea!

this isbefore 7:30 am walking in


----------



## mckennarose

Well, my weekend turned out much busier than I had planned.  You would think I actually had a social life!     Went out to a spontaneous family dinner last night, which was nice.

Lynne and Charade, I always grumble about "springing forward" but I do like the longer daylight hours.  I hate when it gets dark around 4 pm in the winter.  The days are definitely getting longer now though.  I can't wait for warmer weather!

Keisha, I'm super jealous!!  Have a great time!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

keishashadow said:


> Bobbie if I forgot, happy birthday!!!
> 
> can’t ck out pool at CR!
> 
> up with birds to try to score the rise of resistance ride.  Think I quit breathing for a moment there.app froze but after a long wait as GS we are boarding group 41 yea!
> 
> this isbefore 7:30 am walking in
> 
> 
> View attachment 474178



Have fun!

We haven’t got on the ROR yet the Millennium Falcon ride was great though!

Daytona 500 today!!!!!!!


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 





Did a look back a number of pages

Tink so nice to see you post. Dear lady I hope you are doing better. Sending lots of mummy dust your way 




keishashadow said:


> Oh my! Hope u r feeling better son. My DS encountered at RPH years ago. He was in such pain from numerous bites. During plane ride the affected area became red and quite swollen.
> Wound up in hospital when we got home. They had zero experience, had to put out a call for help on how to treat it but it resolved quickly and he felt & looked much better after a few IVs of ‘something’
> 
> I was told by U park medics that the natives build up a tolerance of sorts to them. Hopefully, if you encounter them again it won’t be as de ere if a reaction



Glad to hear your local docs were able to make calls and get your son treated appropriately. Fire and bites to those who have not been bitten before are pretty painful.

I think it is more a mental acceptance tolerance ( have experienced it before and know what to expect) then a physical tolerance to the bites. Fire ant bites are going to burn, swell turn red and then form a pustule no matter who gets bit. Sad thing is no one knows how allergic they are to them until they do get bit. Multiple bites amps up the misery and increased issues.

Watch out for the sand hills. Those are the obvious. They are quite good at burrowing and surprisingly the unsuspecting though. I saw some in a crack in the sidewalk at the beach the other day.




bobbie68 said:


> I have a friend who doesn't want me to move to Florida who always brings up the red ants. I am glad you enjoyed your visit with your nephew.



It’s a part of living in Florida. It’s not something to be afraid of. Every area in the US has its issues with insects etc. I always laugh and say it’s a small price to pay for living in paradise.




Charade67 said:


> Dh and I are about to come to blows over the heating. We have a gas auxiliary heater on the lower level of the house (The main heat is electric). He keeps turning it up and then it gets really hot in here. I just looked at the thermostat and it's 75. I just went downstairs and turned the heat back down. I can't sleep if it's too warm.



LOL.......that sounds like my hubby and me. We do the air con roulette at times.




Charade67 said:


> Greetings from the Virginia DMV. What a morning this has been. My license doesn’t expire until December, but I decided to go ahead and get my real ID before the rush before October 1



Sounds like a lot of hoops to jump through.




keishashadow said:


> somebodies (DS & GD, both enjoying their snow day off). Took me a minute to figure it out...Jaba the hut lol



Cute pic of granddaughter and her snow Jaba snow and Salaciuos B. Crumb creature.




bobbie68 said:


> Liv is having a lot of anxiety at work and doesn't want to go. We are trying to help her through



Bobbie hope Liv is doing better.




mckennarose said:


> My concern is that if we go in the Fall one of my children will try to get me to go to HHN and I'm a big chicken! Lol!



You might like HHN. If it’s not your cup of tea then you could go to the parks during the day and or resort it by the pools while your family goes HHN in the evening. You will love Universal and their beautiful Resorts.




Charade67 said:


> Virtual hugs are virus free.







Lynne G said:


> McK, welcome. I'm not an HHN fan, but have had a great time when I've done the Private Touring with Mac, Keisha, Robbie, and other homies, over the years. The houses and decorations are really good. Going again, this Fall.



Yes, Lynne the crew on the Sans are lovely folks to tour with. So much fun and lots of good times.




keishashadow said:


> Hey all! Moving slowly today. Think I may have pulled one of stitches yesterday afternoon when digging thru storage closet. Looks like things settled down overnight but the pressure bandage looks like something out of HHN.



Hope the site is healing minus the pulled stitches.




Disxuni said:


> That being said sounds more of a bummer than a good thing (I don't like bumming people out), but thought I'd finally say something as a reminder to you guys that sometimes it will surprise you who seems to either care, or will be willing to want to help you.



Hope you find something Disxuni......I like to think that there is something better on the horizon when one door closes a much better one opens. Sending lots of pixie dust your way for a great job you will love.



Monykalyn said:


> And middle is heading to University of Minnesota in March to check it out, and she got a very nice scholarship to University of Arizona so have to fit in a visit there as well! Both schools were her top choices. The boy is gonna be the only one left at home and the girls will all be in separate states (although our oldest may end up in Florida with her 1/2 sister still....)



Congratulations on your daughter getting so many options for college.




schumigirl said:


> Well, seems my husband ignored my request for no flowers on Valentine`s Day.......❤



What a lovely Valentines Day surprise. The flowers are beautiful.




bobbie68 said:


> We went to a 99 restaurant tonight for my birthday



Happy belated birthday bobbie68








keishashadow said:


> sat on runway for long time before pilot announced the engine ‘went’ Taxi’d back to gate, disembarked and told to wait at the gate. They had to find another mechanic for the fix. New FAA rule, 2 at a time. Um, why not switch out a plane? Finally, hours later airborne but threw off the ADRs, etc. still a lovely but crowded day



Glad to hear you made it to the sunshine state for a mini vacation. You are going to have beautiful weather while you here.




keishashadow said:


> up with birds to try to score the rise of resistance ride. Think I quit breathing for a moment there.app froze but after a long wait as GS we are boarding group 41 yea!



Congratulations on getting a good boarding group number. Grandchildren were just down and they lucked into a boarding group in the 40’s too.

Happy belated anniversary to you and your hubby



Happy belated valentines wishes to all the Sans family



Been busy here. Adult grandson, his wife and great-granddaughter came for a visit. They did a couple of days at Disney, then requested for Nana to come up to Orlando to help them with a personal guided tour of the Wizarding World of Harry Potter. They had their vacation planned for months so I was able to make arrangements for us at Portofino a few months ago.

They only had two days planned for Universal so needed to pack as much as we could within reason in that time.

They loved Portofino, Hogsmeade and Diagon Alley. Great-granddaughter who’s is 5 was a trooper. She loved doing the spells in the Potter Parks and seeing the Mardi Gras parade both nights we were there.

She had so many beads around her neck the second night I thought she was going to fall over. The TM’s on stilts were so sweet. They came over and gave her lots of high fives and she was singing and dancing. She loved it. We all did.

The new floats that were added this year are beautiful.

Then brought them down to our home and did some beach and pool time. A dinner at a nice restaurant on the beach.

I  took them to the Loggerhead Marinelife Center in Juno Beach. They really like turtles so they really enjoyed it.

I had a sweetheart dinner for everyone on Friday evening with filets, bakes potatoes, salad and baked bread and great-granddaughter helped me decorate valentines cupcakes for dessert.

They left to head back home yesterday.

Hubby and I are going to celebrate our anniversary tomorrow as I was in Orlando on our actual anniversary on Wednesday. So looking forward to a nice dinner out with hubby.

Going to go out and veg a little in the sun today.

From my home to yours.........sending all our Sans family some Florida sun  to warm your hearts and homes today.

Have a great Sunday all.


----------



## macraven

I have to say that Robo is always very good to acknowledge all of us here 
No one can feel neglected as she goes back to see who has posted and has something to say to all
She’s a nice homie!

Me on the other hand, it can be a hit or miss but is Never intentional to skip a greeting or comment to anyone

They don’t call me blonde for nothing
Lol
Sometimes I have 4 threads open on my phone and don’t make it back here 

The other night I was in that situation and mixed up my threads

Ended up sending a homie here what I thought was really sent to the San
It wasn’t anything major I wrote (valentine card)
First time I screwed up that way but it won’t ever happen again

For newbies here, buckeev was a daily regular poster some years back and now with his work schedule, he drops in briefly with a wave to us

Went to church this morning so I’m covered for the week......


----------



## keishashadow

Mr drinking a draft, me free water to wash down a pretzel at baseline. ROTR is down. May be here longer than expected 


Robo56 said:


> Hubby and I are going to celebrate our anniversary tomorrow as I was in Orlando on our actual anniversary on Wednesday. So looking forward to a nice dinner out with hubby.


Congrats! Enjoy


macraven said:


> Ended up sending a homie here what I thought was really sent to the San
> It wasn’t anything major I wrote (valentine card)
> First time I screwed up that way but it won’t ever happen again


Longs as no neekies involved I’m sure it’s all good lol


----------



## macraven

Hahahaha

on the other hand, if I did that it would be known I’m not a dude as some have assumed

Hope you don’t have a long wait to get on that ride


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne....yes, sometimes you step away and hardly any posts.....other times you come back and the whole world seems to have posted.......hope your Sunday was relaxing.....


Charade......hope you get plenty of rest today, sucks being poorly.


mrose.....I like both seasons......love the dark nights for being cosy, and love the light nights for sitting outside when it’s ever warm enough.....either season is fine for sipping lush cocktails or wine...... 


DLPN....... enjoy the racing!


Robo......always good to see you......and belated Happy Anniversary.......glad you had such a lovely visit with family......always the best!


Janet.......Water!!! Hope you get to ride today......have fun!!!


mac......all those years ago way back in 2007 I thought you were a male poster too!! Not sure why......I’ve done that once......made a comment online from a conversation I was having privately in an email......lol......thankfully nothing controversial........



Been a quiet old day........weather has been lovely......only now is the wind beginning to rise again. Hope no more rain.....our little pond is already overflowing a little.......

Feel as if I’ve eaten the day away.......snacking on everything.....couple of friends popped in for a cup of tea, so my baking went down well there.

Quiet night ahead.......

Dinner was roast chicken......


----------



## macraven

Looks like our night has started early as the rush of posts have dwindled 

If we change the topic to food, all will come baxk

So it is Sunday and in our house that means pizza delivery
Order and pay online then wait for the food


----------



## Charade67

Did someone say food?

We had brunch around 11:00, so now I am starting to get hungry. Still need to get to the grocery store. 



keishashadow said:


> up with birds to try to score the rise of resistance ride. Think I quit breathing for a moment there.app froze but after a long wait as GS we are boarding group 41 yea!


I am really looking forward to riding Rise of the Resistance. It wasn't open the last time I was at Disney. 



Robo56 said:


> It’s a part of living in Florida. It’s not something to be afraid of. Every area in the US has its issues with insects etc. I always laugh and say it’s a small price to pay for living in paradise.


 I lived in FL for 6 years and managed to avoid fire ants. I wish I could say the same about palmetto bugs.



Robo56 said:


> Sounds like a lot of hoops to jump through.


 It wasn't too bed once I had all the paperwork. I don't have a passport, so I figured I should go ahead and get the real ID. 



Robo56 said:


> Hubby and I are going to celebrate our anniversary tomorrow as I was in Orlando on our actual anniversary on Wednesday. So looking forward to a nice dinner out with hubby.


 Happy anniversary. 



macraven said:


> on the other hand, if I did that it would be known I’m not a dude as some have assumed


I think I saw a picture of you back when I first started posting, It has taken me a while to remember which posters are female and which are male. I may still be unsure on some. 



schumigirl said:


> Charade......hope you get plenty of rest today, sucks being poorly.


 Thanks Schumi. I have done very little today. I've been able to breathe out of both sides of my nose today, so that's a plus.

Now I'm waiting for a football game to end so we can get dinner. Dh is watchinf the XFL. I'm not a fan.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Well under another rum delay......ooops I mean rain delay.



If it keeps rumming this race is gonna be very interesting!!!!


----------



## macraven




----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> ...
> For newbies here, buckeev was a daily regular poster some years back and now with his work schedule, he drops in briefly with a wave to us....



...Work...and dealin' with four elderly parents-of which all 4 decided to become elderly at the same time. 

My Sweet Bride and I do have a little break scheduled for the first week of April though...headed to our 1st stay in our Copper Creek DVC. (after two years of ownership!) First time to spend my birthday in Orlando! 

L8TR GTRS
(See kids...I'm techo-kool!)


----------



## macraven

I think we should load up the bus with all the homies and head for Copper Creek 

Don't want you And your sweet bride to feel lonely no one is there to party on your birthday in April


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> I think we should load up the bus with all the homies and head for Copper Creek
> 
> Don't want you And your sweet bride to feel lonely no one is there to party on your birthday in April



I’ve got $20 for gas!!!


----------



## schumigirl

I missed pizza!!! Darn it...….

We had the wildest weather last night.....strange as the storm was supposed to have subsided........we were wakened many times with it. So, feeling quite tired today.

Checked round the property earlier, well, not me...… and no damage anywhere thankfully.

Lunch today is quite dull......scrambled egg whites and avocado.....Tom`s having french bread filled with honey ham and strong cheddar.......dinner is home made beef burgers, potato wedges and I`m making a little sweet and spicy coleslaw......

No idea what we`ll do the rest of the day now......




​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Afternoon Schumi.  Sorry the weather kept you awake.  

Not retired yet, but do have a holiday Monday.  So lazy day for me, yay!  May go out to lunch with Older one, as he only has a morning class today.


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning. 

Buckeev - An Orlando birthday will be wonderful. I really enjoyed the one I had at Universal. Now I would like to spend a birthday at Disney.

Schumi - I can never sleep during a strong storm. Dh, on the other had, will get up the next morning and say, "What storm?"

Need to get to work.  Not looking forward to dealing with people today.


----------



## macraven

The only thing I miss about Monday when I worked was all the cakes and homemade treats staff would bring into the break room

Many made sweets, cakes, pies, cookies, fudge to the break room for all to take

They overate at home Sunday on the sweets and wanted it out of the house

I’m thinking of the lemon meringue pie this morning

Hope all the homies have a great week!


----------



## tink1957




----------



## macraven

Wondering how our Keishashadow is doing this week at the motherland 

I keep meaning to send her a note to remember use the sunscreen
But it’s late night when I start to do it ....
Like near midnight so I put it off

Don’t want her phone to ring and wake her up
(already been warned....oops)


----------



## macraven

Jump on in anytime tink, weather is warm!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Just saw on the news 2 more planes landed at our airport this morning, supposedly with folks from the quarantined cruise ship this time.


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Just saw on the news 2 more planes landed at our airport this morning, supposedly with folks from the quarantined cruise ship this time.


It’s frightening what peeps on that cruise has had to go through


----------



## schumigirl

Lazy Monday sounds good Lynne........


Charade, I can sleep through some storms, but usually not. Last nights was just mainly high winds, but so loud! You’re back at work today! Glad you’re doing better.......


Vicki........ 


mac, I’m wary of sending emails too early in the morning here in case folks on the other side of the world have their phones close with an email alert......I’ve sometimes pressed send and then thought oh heck.......but most are like me and don’t have phones or iPads beside their bed at night.......I hope!!!


DLPN.......yes, what folks on the ships have had to put up with is awful.....there’s a British couple been on a ship for four weeks and are going out of their mind being stuck in tiny cabins all day every day! And no signs of any virus!




Ended up spending the afternoon with a friend. She called and asked if I fancied a get together.  I think Tom spent his time in the room with the biggest tv watching Sci fi nonsense.......he had a fabulous day! I did make up his baguette for him before I left as he was missing out on going for lunch.....I’m a good wife.......

She picked me up and we did some shopping, had some nice food and generally chatted the day away. she lives in high heels, I have no idea how she can spend all day and not be uncomfortable at all......I had comfy boots on with a sensible heel.......not quite as glamorous looking as she is though!

Now, feet up and some tv for me.......and big mug of tea......


----------



## macraven

High heels?
Just no....

I ditched all my high heels during my first pregnancy and went to flats

Now I can’t imagine wearing high heels

Girls day out is always loads of fun!
Time really flies by doesn’t it!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> High heels?
> Just no....
> 
> I ditched all my high heels during my first pregnancy and went to flats
> 
> Now I can’t imagine wearing high heels
> 
> Girls day out is always loads of fun!
> Time really flies by doesn’t it!



lol.....last time I wore proper stiletto shoes......Wham were still #1 in the charts and Elton John was married to a woman!!! Yep.....that’s a long time ago!

I have heels, but nothing like the good old days.......not sure I’d be able to walk in them let alone for any time!! I keep telling her she’s doing her back no favours......she looks at me like I’m 150 years old!!! 

Yes, girls days out are the best! I love couple time with other couples too, but do enjoy some time with just girlfriends.......And Tom gets some peace and quiet too......

Did I miss lemon meringue pie too??? Love it.......


----------



## Sue M

Robo- oh no. I missed the post but saw now you got into fire ants.  How awful. I got bit I don’t know how many times years ago when my mom lived in N. Miami Beach. I was standing in line at the kiosk to get a soda, when I felt stinging on my ankle. Looked down and fire ants were all over my feet and ankle. Luckily the beach shower was close by so I ran for it to wash them off.  Awful. I loaded up on Benadryl but couldn’t wear shoes at all. Flip flops for rest of trip.

buckeev- Enjoy WL!  It’s one of my fav resorts. We stayed there for our last WDW stay. What a great way to spend your birthday!  We really enjoyed the new Geyser Point Grill. And the re-done Boulder Ridge Pool. Now I prefer it over main pool.

Mac- excellent idea!  Does the bus stop in Canada?

Schumi- Glad there was no damage. I’m always nervous during wind storms. I close the drapes/blinds and don’t look. Hate seeing the big trees swaying.

Mac- yes the treats at work were always nice. I thought I’d loose weight after I retired  ha!

tink- hi!

DisneyLife- what are they doing with the peeps from cruise ship?  Are they getting checked out?  Awful. I can’t imagine what it was like being quarantined in a tiny cabin for 2 weeks. Especially those in an inside cabin.

Keisha- lucky you weren’t renting from Budget!  We usually go with Alamo.
Yay that you got there that day.  I guess they didn’t have a plane to switch to?  Happened to me once. They couldn’t fix plane and it took hours to find another plane and flight crew. Like late night, ugh.  I didn’t think we were going to get out that night.
I didn’t know that about Mike Nesmith!  Wow.
What time did you get to DHS for Rise of Resistance?

Lynne- lucky for me neither of my labs were jumpers.  One was a Hudini and loved to figure out how to open things lol. Both loved to sleep in bed during cold weather.

Charade- we both have too many of those sleepless nights, ugh. Have you tried Melatonin and Magnesium?  I’m finding it helpful. Can’t remember if I mentioned it before.  So if I had, sorry! 

MRose- sometimes spontaneous is the most fun!  I do love the longer days, but hate time change. There’s been lots of talk about entire west coast going on 1 time. From British Columbia to California. But so far it’s just talk.  I think the hold up is that the US states have to get federal approval, so that takes awhile.

Robo- nice you had some family time and enjoyed Portofino and Harry Potter!  Happy Anniversary!  

Bobbie- well wishes for kitty.

Monykalyn- I wish I could say my dogs don’t wake me to go out, but ugh. They do, especially the yorkiepoo. I guess little dog, little bladder. Then he wants up in the bed under the covers. He snuggles next to my thigh.  My big dogs never woke me after puppyhood. It’s been an adjustment having smaller dogs! 
Are you entering a Chili in the cook off?

Thank you to everyone for the birthday wishes for my Mr.  We had a nice evening. I think he was shell shocked about the trip, but he’s coming around Lol.

I‘ve pretty much had a lazy morning!  Time to get moving!  Sort thru what I’m packing for Mexico.  Figure out what’s for dinner. Last night skipped dinner. Went out for a huge Chinese lunch, and was still full at dinner time. 
Outlander is back on tv!  Yay.  Anyone else watching?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Sue M said:


> Robo- oh no. I missed the post but saw now you got into fire ants.  How awful. I got bit I don’t know how many times years ago when my mom lived in N. Miami Beach. I was standing in line at the kiosk to get a soda, when I felt stinging on my ankle. Looked down and fire ants were all over my feet and ankle. Luckily the beach shower was close by so I ran for it to wash them off.  Awful. I loaded up on Benadryl but couldn’t wear shoes at all. Flip flops for rest of trip.
> 
> buckeev- Enjoy WL!  It’s one of my fav resorts. We stayed there for our last WDW stay. What a great way to spend your birthday!  We really enjoyed the new Geyser Point Grill. And the re-done Boulder Ridge Pool. Now I prefer it over main pool.
> 
> Mac- excellent idea!  Does the bus stop in Canada?
> 
> Schumi- Glad there was no damage. I’m always nervous during wind storms. I close the drapes/blinds and don’t look. Hate seeing the big trees swaying.
> 
> Mac- yes the treats at work were always nice. I thought I’d loose weight after I retired  ha!
> 
> tink- hi!
> 
> DisneyLife- what are they doing with the peeps from cruise ship?  Are they getting checked out?  Awful. I can’t imagine what it was like being quarantined in a tiny cabin for 2 weeks. Especially those in an inside cabin.
> 
> Keisha- lucky you weren’t renting from Budget!  We usually go with Alamo.
> Yay that you got there that day.  I guess they didn’t have a plane to switch to?  Happened to me once. They couldn’t fix plane and it took hours to find another plane and flight crew. Like late night, ugh.  I didn’t think we were going to get out that night.
> I didn’t know that about Mike Nesmith!  Wow.
> What time did you get to DHS for Rise of Resistance?
> 
> Lynne- lucky for me neither of my labs were jumpers.  One was a Hudini and loved to figure out how to open things lol. Both loved to sleep in bed during cold weather.
> 
> Charade- we both have too many of those sleepless nights, ugh. Have you tried Melatonin and Magnesium?  I’m finding it helpful. Can’t remember if I mentioned it before.  So if I had, sorry!
> 
> MRose- sometimes spontaneous is the most fun!  I do love the longer days, but hate time change. There’s been lots of talk about entire west coast going on 1 time. From British Columbia to California. But so far it’s just talk.  I think the hold up is that the US states have to get federal approval, so that takes awhile.
> 
> Robo- nice you had some family time and enjoyed Portofino and Harry Potter!  Happy Anniversary!
> 
> Bobbie- well wishes for kitty.
> 
> Monykalyn- I wish I could say my dogs don’t wake me to go out, but ugh. They do, especially the yorkiepoo. I guess little dog, little bladder. Then he wants up in the bed under the covers. He snuggles next to my thigh.  My big dogs never woke me after puppyhood. It’s been an adjustment having smaller dogs!
> Are you entering a Chili in the cook off?
> 
> Thank you to everyone for the birthday wishes for my Mr.  We had a nice evening. I think he was shell shocked about the trip, but he’s coming around Lol.
> 
> I‘ve pretty much had a lazy morning!  Time to get moving!  Sort thru what I’m packing for Mexico.  Figure out what’s for dinner. Last night skipped dinner. Went out for a huge Chinese lunch, and was still full at dinner time.
> Outlander is back on tv!  Yay.  Anyone else watching?




They had a plane arrive a week or so ago with 57 people going to a reserve base just outside of town about 20-30 minutes and we have a med center that is setup for this type of stuff I guess.

They go to the base for 2 week quarantine, today though I believe it was 6 people that came off and are going directly to the med center and will be quarantined there under care.

Nasty stuff going around........

Too close to home.......

I hope everyone gets taken care of though.


----------



## Monykalyn

Quick drive by-


Sue M said:


> Are you entering a Chili in the cook off?


Nah I volunteer at it-5th year as Aisle ambassador - have 6-7 teams I shepherd through the day, collect money from the tip jars, tickets for people choice chili and generally help solve issues that come up. Our local sertoma clubs put it on every year-this is year 39. I am Chairman for our local women only club (president last year). 

And DD just called to say she got accepted to her 3rd DCP!  Was very quick this time, she was hoping not to hear for a couple weeks-at least until after Seattle in 2 weeks to see if it would work to defer grad school until january or march (the school is on the quarter system). But her friend she persuaded to apply also got in! She's excited for him too. She is gonna have a some hard decisions to make very very soon. 

ack I need to work and stop procrastinating!!

Hellos to all the SANS peeps!!!


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn said:


> Quick drive by-
> 
> Nah I volunteer at it-5th year as Aisle ambassador - have 6-7 teams I shepherd through the day, collect money from the tip jars, tickets for people choice chili and generally help solve issues that come up. Our local sertoma clubs put it on every year-this is year 39. I am Chairman for our local women only club (president last year).
> 
> And DD just called to say she got accepted to her 3rd DCP!  Was very quick this time, she was hoping not to hear for a couple weeks-at least until after Seattle in 2 weeks to see if it would work to defer grad school until january or march (the school is on the quarter system). But her friend she persuaded to apply also got in! She's excited for him too. She is gonna have a some hard decisions to make very very soon.
> 
> ack I need to work and stop procrastinating!!
> 
> Hellos to all the SANS peeps!!!


Congrats to your DD!


----------



## mckennarose

macraven said:


> I’m thinking of the lemon meringue pie this morning


OOOHH, YUM!


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Just saw on the news 2 more planes landed at our airport this morning, supposedly with folks from the quarantined cruise ship this time.





DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Too close to home.......


It is really sad to see what's happening in China.  I've been keeping an eye on it and watching video from people who are in Wuhan.  I'm wondering what the status in the US will be when we travel in May.
There was a suspected case in a hospital south of us.  A college student who returned from winter break.  Thankfully, he tested negative.  


schumigirl said:


> Now, feet up and some tv for me.......and big mug of tea......


Have a relaxing evening!


Sue M said:


> I do love the longer days, but hate time change. There’s been lots of talk about entire west coast going on 1 time. From British Columbia to California. But so far it’s just talk. I think the hold up is that the US states have to get federal approval, so that takes awhile.


That's interesting...I didn't know that.  I do like the summer evenings outside, but yes the time change can be rough the first week or so.  



Monykalyn said:


> And DD just called to say she got accepted to her 3rd DCP!


Congratulations!  That's exciting!

Sorry if I'm missing anyone.....I have one eye on supper that I'm cooking!  Today was busy and DD's boyfriend is coming for dinner and movies tonight so I'm a little distracted.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Lynne G

Wow!  Heels, scary maybe sick people flying in, annoying people work, a big Woot! for  DCP hired kids, Yay!  a birthday trip to Orlando, Yay! a birthday trip to Mexico, some chili cooking, dinner and a  movie with family, and a hi from Tink. So enjoy reading posts from the SANS family.  

Lunch was with older one, so it’s a what for dinner, since we are stuffed from lunch.

Nice day, high is 50, and mostly sunny. No matter, back to work Tuesday will see rain. But hey, enjoying this day off.

Hope all are having a marvelous Monday.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne sounds like nice weather by you. 45 here and a dull grey day. But at least no rain.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. i think I am heading to bed soon. I can't stop yawning. 
Work today was busy despite having several clients call out sick. I need a day when I don't have to deal with phone calls so I can concentrate on catching up other stuff. 



macraven said:


> I’m thinking of the lemon meringue pie this morning


 I love lemon meringue pie, but have never been able to make it. I can never get my meringue to set properly. 



tink1957 said:


>


 Hi Tink!



macraven said:


> I keep meaning to send her a note to remember use the sunscreen


Several years ago we were in FL in the fall and realized we forgot to pack sunscreen. We went to Kmart, but couldn't find any. We found an employee and asked. He said that he thought they didn't have it anymore since it was a seasonal item. We were in Miami and it was sunny and 80+ degrees outside. Not really sure why he thought they didn't need to sell sunscreen in the sunshine state. 



schumigirl said:


> I didn’t know that about Mike Nesmith! Wow.


This is from a very short lived Mike Nesmith TV show called Television Parts. Watch to the end. 






Sue M said:


> Charade- we both have too many of those sleepless nights, ugh. Have you tried Melatonin and Magnesium? I’m finding it helpful. Can’t remember if I mentioned it before. So if I had, sorry!


 I've tried melatonin, but it didn't seem to do much.  Do you take the melatonin and magnesium together?



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> They had a plane arrive a week or so ago with 57 people going to a reserve base just outside of town about 20-30 minutes and we have a med center that is setup for this type of stuff I guess.
> 
> They go to the base for 2 week quarantine, today though I believe it was 6 people that came off and are going directly to the med center and will be quarantined there under care.


 This is so scary. Just out of curiosity, where do you live?



Monykalyn said:


> And DD just called to say she got accepted to her 3rd DCP!


 Congrats to her. 

Time to try to get some sleep.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. i think I am heading to bed soon. I can't stop yawning.
> Work today was busy despite having several clients call out sick. I need a day when I don't have to deal with phone calls so I can concentrate on catching up other stuff.
> 
> I love lemon meringue pie, but have never been able to make it. I can never get my meringue to set properly.
> 
> Hi Tink!
> 
> Several years ago we were in FL in the fall and realized we forgot to pack sunscreen. We went to Kmart, but couldn't find any. We found an employee and asked. He said that he thought they didn't have it anymore since it was a seasonal item. We were in Miami and it was sunny and 80+ degrees outside. Not really sure why he thought they didn't need to sell sunscreen in the sunshine state.
> 
> 
> This is from a very short lived Mike Nesmith TV show called Television Parts. Watch to the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried melatonin, but it didn't seem to do much.  Do you take the melatonin and magnesium together?
> 
> This is so scary. Just out of curiosity, where do you live?
> 
> Congrats to her.
> 
> Time to try to get some sleep.



Nebraska


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. i think I am heading to bed soon. I can't stop yawning.
> Work today was busy despite having several clients call out sick. I need a day when I don't have to deal with phone calls so I can concentrate on catching up other stuff.
> 
> I love lemon meringue pie, but have never been able to make it. I can never get my meringue to set properly.
> 
> Hi Tink!
> 
> Several years ago we were in FL in the fall and realized we forgot to pack sunscreen. We went to Kmart, but couldn't find any. We found an employee and asked. He said that he thought they didn't have it anymore since it was a seasonal item. We were in Miami and it was sunny and 80+ degrees outside. Not really sure why he thought they didn't need to sell sunscreen in the sunshine state.
> 
> 
> This is from a very short lived Mike Nesmith TV show called Television Parts. Watch to the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried melatonin, but it didn't seem to do much.  Do you take the melatonin and magnesium together?
> 
> This is so scary. Just out of curiosity, where do you live?
> 
> Congrats to her.
> 
> Time to try to get some sleep.


Yes, I take it together. Melatonin 10mg, Mag 250mg. Great clip with Mike Nesmith!


----------



## macraven

Peeps here are in luck 
I can make a lemon meringue pie you all will love 

come on over to my place means I will teach you so you to make pie each


----------



## schumigirl

Charade....think you quoted me with someone else`s words.....I never said that about Mike Nesmith. Hope you got a good sleep.

mac....I love meringue......I make two types....the chewy type for other desserts, and the softer fluffier one for lemon meringue pie.....haven't made that in so long. 

mrose…..hope supper was good! We love having folks over for dinner......

Keisha.....hope the trip has been a good one!!! 




Sunny, windy, rainy and cold with milder spells here......yep, and all in an hour. Can`t make up it`s mind what it`s going to be doing today. 

Plain old meatballs tonight…..well, maybe with an added something or other, probably spicy......made the sauce this morning. 

Had a request for more cherry scones, so will do that later...

Have a great Tuesday...…..


----------



## Lynne G

Not a big fan of pie, but I do enjoy a lemon meringue one. Bus leaving for Mac's place. See, Mac's offer:   Thanks Mac.  I do know how to make that pie, but now a days, I tend to buy.  Around the holidays is when I make pie, or when the oven needs keep me warm in my small kitchen.  


And yes, homies:   
and yeah, for some of us homies:  and some homies also say: 


Thus, with this Tuesday, there needs to be the weather report.  Mild enough day, say the weather guy, with random showers, so while some will be damp, most will have a cloudy, but dry enough day.  Gee, I get to play the rain roulette again.  But with the warmer weather, rain is welcome.  A bit cooler, and snow.  Though I have to say, 37 out commute was not what I consider mild weather conditions.  Dry roads though, and dark, so not much moonlight to see.  

And so appropriate for MonyK, Schumi, and our other wine drinking homies.  Today is:  .

So, Happy Tuesday all!  And lest I forget,  Oh yes it is, the day of the week, Mac does her Taco Bell run.  Get your orders in, and maybe she'll be making pie, so be hungry.  

Oh, I so need tea.  Ever so cool enough inside, the heater is already blasting, and well, third cup of tea is ready.  Oh boy, but yeah, 

 Good Morning and Good Afternoon homies.


----------



## schumigirl

For us that love photobombs...….


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Disxuni

Thanks for the well wishes, @Robo56. As @macraven said you definitely are good at keeping track and really taking the time it seems to read everything through. I'm not that great of a good noodle when it comes to reading everything. It wasn't my strong suit growing up.

It seems a couple of the homies either were, or currently now in the dark side which is great. I haven't been in awhile, or at least my version of "awhile". Been taking care of shipping back equipment and getting a little bit distracted, but now time to focus on class work today. No excuses!

Yesterday went to Gainesville to go to the college in order to speak to someone about meta tagging/properties for digital archiving for the several projects my dad and I are working on. As well as find more information about a relative of mine Fred Francis.

I hope everyone had a good weekend and President's Day who celebrate that. Happy Taco Tuesday, homies! Hope today is a great one.

Nice photo bomb picture, @schumigirl!


----------



## Charade67

Another quick good morning. I overslept a little today.



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Nebraska


My husband sort of has family there. 




schumigirl said:


> Charade....think you quoted me with someone else`s words.....I never said that about Mike Nesmith. Hope you got a good sleep.


I have no idea how that happened. I was supposed to be quoting Sue.
Great photobomb pic.

Speaking of pie - pi day is coming up next month.  I think I will make an apple pi(e).


----------



## schumigirl

First batch of cherry and coconut scones cooling.....

Don`t normally take pictures of food or baking over here, but my friend who the scones are for wanted a picture of them.....think she`s checking they`re good enough to sell tonight at her event tonight. Three more batches to go. 

I might have made enough for us to have some too...….











Glad we had no plans this afternoon. Rain is bouncing down and it`s black as night out there......

Yes, National Wine Drinking Day is here.....favourite one of those National Days!!! Pie Day, not so much......I do like some pies, especially home made Dutch Apple Pie.....but prefer a glass of wine!


----------



## Lynne G

YUM!  First a funny, then delicious looking baking goods.  Would go so well with my tea, ya know.  LOL


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> First batch of cherry and coconut scones cooling.....
> 
> Don`t normally take pictures of food or baking over here, but my friend who the scones are for wanted a picture of them.....think she`s checking they`re good enough to sell tonight at her event tonight. Three more batches to go.
> 
> I might have made enough for us to have some too...….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad we had no plans this afternoon. Rain is bouncing down and it`s black as night out there......
> 
> Yes, National Wine Drinking Day is here.....favourite one of those National Days!!! Pie Day, not so much......I do like some pies, especially home made Dutch Apple Pie.....but prefer a glass of wine!



Just a scone but those look and sound great!!!

I don’t recall if I gave you our address or not?!?

Here it is:

Those look great send me some
12345 Cherry Scone Lane
We like good food, Nebraska 
12345

...........


----------



## Sue M

Schumi- nice photo bomb!

Dix- sounds like you’re going to be pretty busy for awhile!

Charade- hope you got some sleep!  I think I’ve done that, quote wrong person!  Don’t know how that happens either! 

Mac- thanks for the pie invite!  Do you make Key Lime  Enjoy your tacos today!

Lynne happy wine day! 

Yesterday was our new holiday, Family Day!  It started 3 or 4 yrs ago. But for the retired, can’t get too excited about it lol. I got more excited when I was working! It was nice having my daughter home though.  All I did was go out to do some errands. Home Depot.

Today I’m going to start laying out clothes I want to pack for Mexico. Leaving early Friday.  Also have to do some grocery shopping for daughter so she’s stocked up on stuff she wants while we’re away.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> YUM!  First a funny, then delicious looking baking goods.  Would go so well with my tea, ya know.  LOL



Lynne, they are absolutely perfect with a hot cup of English breakfast tea.....come on over!!!




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Just a scone but those look and sound great!!!
> 
> I don’t recall if I gave you our address or not?!?
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> Those look great send me some
> 12345 Cherry Scone Lane
> We like good food, Nebraska
> 12345
> 
> ...........






They were fabulous!!! 

I made an extra 5 or 6 for us, and even Kyle ate one tonight after dinner.....and he never eats things like that....and no chocolate in sight!!


And got a text from my friend that all 48 of the ones I made for her charity tea party were sold.....yay! 

Time to celebrate National Wine Drinking Day......finally, one of those "National" days I can really enjoy


----------



## bobbie68

everyone and thank you so much for the birthday wishes. Thank you for all the kitty wishes. We are looking to start his treatments tomorrow. He is on steroids right now and is eating good. He needs to put weight on!

It has been a busy few days. Sunday I actually started packing up wall hangings so that Brian could start prepping and painting the walls. It felt very weird  to pack my stuff up we have been here for 20 years. We are ready to move on!!!

Yesterday we took the teens to our local casino to play video bingo. I haven't played in years and really had enjoyed it. This was what I wanted to do for my birthday. We gambled a bit, ate a really nice buffet then lost at bingo. Everyone had fun and that was what matters.

This weekend I was looking at my google feed and I noticed that Universal had an article in a paper that they are hiring 1,500 people for the new park. I was browsing for me then decided to look for Brian. I couldn't believe it I found a job that would be perfect for him and he had just about all the qualifications. He quickly applied and yesterday he got an email that he passed the first round and will now send his application to a hiring manager, we are so excited. Just keeping every part of our body crossed.

We had a rainy cool day will have dry weather tomorrow and a little warmer.

Schumi your scones look delicious, I love blueberry ones but have never made them myself. Glad that you had a nice lunch with your friend the other day. I don't get out as much but when I use to do a girls lunch out it was great! I hope the bad weather stays away.

Mac hope you had a good taco Tuesday! Thank you for all that you do for the SANS thread and the others. We know you are  thinking about us! Lemon Meringue pie sounds nice!

Sue I hope you have a great trip to Mexico. We went once about 23 years ago! Wow, time flies. We enjoyed it very much especially the ruins and the sink holes. I hope you get everything done!

Charade Sorry to hear about your sleeping, I have the same issue. I have tried different things. I usually take magnesium and night but I think I will try the melatonin with it. I hope work goes a little easier on you.

Robo that was so nice that they invited you  to go with them and score PBH even better. It sounds like they had  a nice visit at your home too. Happy Belated Anniversary I hope you had a great night.

Monykalyn being involved in the chili cookoff sounds cool! Congrats to your DD and good luck with the decisions.

Mrose I hope you had a nice dinner and movies with your DD and boyfriend. I don't know if my two will ever leave for me to invite them over.

Lynne Hope you had a nice day off and what better way then to spend it with DD. I know it is so hard to decide dinner after a big lunch. Hope you had a good day back to work.

Disxuni Hopefully you were able to concentrate on school, I hear the same thing from Liv. Working on projects with your dad sounds fun, I hope the school was able to help you.

Keisha even after all that  I hope you are had a great trip and safe travels! I can't wait to try RoR. Thanks for sharing with us!

Buckeev I hope you get some more time for you and your wife. I know how hard it is to take care of parents. Your birthday  trip sounds awesome and just what you need. 

 to all the SANS family I missed or who isn't able to post. I hope everyone is having a great night!


----------



## Charade67

I'll pass on drinking wine day, but I would love to try one of those scones.


----------



## Charade67

Bobbie posted the same time I did. 



bobbie68 said:


> This weekend I was looking at my google feed and I noticed that Universal had an article in a paper that they are hiring 1,500 people for the new park. I was browsing for me then decided to look for Brian. I couldn't believe it I found a job that would be perfect for him and he had just about all the qualifications. He quickly applied and yesterday he got an email that he passed the first round and will now send his application to a hiring manager, we are so excited. Just keeping every part of our body crossed.



Wow, that is awesome. Hope he gets the job. I wonder what the employee discount is like.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

bobbie68 said:


> everyone and thank you so much for the birthday wishes. Thank you for all the kitty wishes. We are looking to start his treatments tomorrow. He is on steroids right now and is eating good. He needs to put weight on!
> 
> It has been a busy few days. Sunday I actually started packing up wall hangings so that Brian could start prepping and painting the walls. It felt very weird  to pack my stuff up we have been here for 20 years. We are ready to move on!!!
> 
> Yesterday we took the teens to our local casino to play video bingo. I haven't played in years and really had enjoyed it. This was what I wanted to do for my birthday. We gambled a bit, ate a really nice buffet then lost at bingo. Everyone had fun and that was what matters.
> 
> This weekend I was looking at my google feed and I noticed that Universal had an article in a paper that they are hiring 1,500 people for the new park. I was browsing for me then decided to look for Brian. I couldn't believe it I found a job that would be perfect for him and he had just about all the qualifications. He quickly applied and yesterday he got an email that he passed the first round and will now send his application to a hiring manager, we are so excited. Just keeping every part of our body crossed.
> 
> We had a rainy cool day will have dry weather tomorrow and a little warmer.
> 
> Schumi your scones look delicious, I love blueberry ones but have never made them myself. Glad that you had a nice lunch with your friend the other day. I don't get out as much but when I use to do a girls lunch out it was great! I hope the bad weather stays away.
> 
> Mac hope you had a good taco Tuesday! Thank you for all that you do for the SANS thread and the others. We know you are  thinking about us! Lemon Meringue pie sounds nice!
> 
> Sue I hope you have a great trip to Mexico. We went once about 23 years ago! Wow, time flies. We enjoyed it very much especially the ruins and the sink holes. I hope you get everything done!
> 
> Charade Sorry to hear about your sleeping, I have the same issue. I have tried different things. I usually take magnesium and night but I think I will try the melatonin with it. I hope work goes a little easier on you.
> 
> Robo that was so nice that they invited you  to go with them and score PBH even better. It sounds like they had  a nice visit at your home too. Happy Belated Anniversary I hope you had a great night.
> 
> Monykalyn being involved in the chili cookoff sounds cool! Congrats to your DD and good luck with the decisions.
> 
> Mrose I hope you had a nice dinner and movies with your DD and boyfriend. I don't know if my two will ever leave for me to invite them over.
> 
> Lynne Hope you had a nice day off and what better way then to spend it with DD. I know it is so hard to decide dinner after a big lunch. Hope you had a good day back to work.
> 
> Disxuni Hopefully you were able to concentrate on school, I hear the same thing from Liv. Working on projects with your dad sounds fun, I hope the school was able to help you.
> 
> Keisha even after all that  I hope you are had a great trip and safe travels! I can't wait to try RoR. Thanks for sharing with us!
> 
> Buckeev I hope you get some more time for you and your wife. I know how hard it is to take care of parents. Your birthday  trip sounds awesome and just what you need.
> 
> to all the SANS family I missed or who isn't able to post. I hope everyone is having a great night!



Good luck with the job, how cool is that!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Bobbie, hope your DH gets the job.


----------



## macraven

Bobbie we can feel your excitement!
Hope your husband lands the job soon so you’ll know what area or city to decide where you do want to move

I know you mentioned cities before and checked out houses few months back
Don’t remember if they were close to Orlando 

Hope your kitty responds well to the treatment plan

Only a few more months when you will celebrate your “sons” high school graduation and Liv’s semester of college


----------



## Sue M

Hi Bobbie!  Sounds like you had a nice Birthday!  I’m sure after 20 yrs in a house it must be a Strange feeling packing up. But exciting too!  On to new adventures! 
Fingers crossed for Brian getting a Universal job!
Hope kitty responds well to the treatment.

Starting to get excited about trip!  Going for my pre trip mani-pedi tomorrow!


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie…..good luck to Brian in his hope for a job!! Fingers crossed.....I don't know why I thought you weren't looking to live near Orlando though......I`m mixing you up with someone else who`s moving there soon......that's not unusual for me!!!




Wednesday again...….

No lunch out today for us, meeting the usual friends later for early dinner. Only reason it`s early as the place we go to only opens till 7pm in the winter months...…after April they go back to opening till 10pm for food.

So lunch will be light......and think later friends and I will celebrate National Wine Drinking Day a day late......fun bunch!!!!

Looks lovely outside, but very chilly. Having a morning catching up with some housework. Dull.

Have a lovely Wednesday...…...



I never thought of this idea for our office desk...…..








​


----------



## Lynne G

-  Yep, a Wednesday is here.  Thank goodness a Friday is coming into sight.  Short weeks still feel like a long way to Friday.  And eek, next holiday week-end is the end of May. Dry spell of no holidays off for a bit.

Ooh, dare I say almost warm this morning? Car said 49.  Woot!  Yeah, and weather guy said, Saturday morning temps will be 28.  Good thing I will not be moving fast that day, I hope.

Enjoy your dinner out, Schumi.  Nice to have a meal with friends.  Yeah, we have food places and other places that have shorter hours over the winter.  But hey, less than a month until the first day of Spring.  Woot!

So homies,    


Okay, I'd like that desk, Schumi.  LOL   But it's time to fill up that cup with more tea.  

And you'd think with the nicer weather this morning, the inside temp would be too.  Nope.  Why heater, you're doing a lovely job of making it a perfect feeling temp. 

Wacky, and wild Wednesday to ya, all.

Nice to hear Sue is packing, and glad to hope Keisha had fun on her anniversary trip.  

Where is that sun?  Ack, not even sunrise yet.  It's a Wednesday.  Yep.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I've been trying to post, but the cat keeps demanding attention. He just got in my face and touched his nose to mine. That's unusual behavior for him. He usually isn't that friendly. 

Hopefully today will be a pretty good day. One of our newer therapists had been out on maternity leave since mid-November. Today she is coming by the office so we can see the baby.  I'm still coughing, so I think I will have to admire him from afar. 

Snow in the forecast for tomorrow. They say a possibility if a coating to 2 inches. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, the weather channel somehow showed up in the break room's screen.  Southern snow.  Looks like you will see snow tomorrow, Charade.  Guess the cat wanted to play?  Aww, a new baby to see.  Always nice when the new mom comes to visit.

We have sun, not much warmth from it, but yay, it's very bright out now.


----------



## macraven

Good morning homies!

Thought it was cute when Schumi posted the day of the week by her picture ( of little Miss Wednesday)

And Lynne shared the camel with us for another reminder what today is

It’s show and tell day where charade works
Bring in the new baby to coo over
I like them when they are littles

Sue has a trip coming up and bet she is excited to go soon
Today it’s her nails day and that’s the last thing women usually have done right before they take off on vacation 
Have a great trip Sue! 

No news on Keisha so I take it as she is having fun, fun, fun!

Catch youse all later


----------



## mckennarose

Good Morning!
All this talk of vacations is making me happy.  Sue have a great trip!
Lynne, the sun is out here too, but it's only 34.  I'm so desperate for warm weather I'm pretending it's warmer.
Schumi, love the Wednesday Addams pic!
Bobbie, fingers crossed for your DH.  That's exciting!
Charade, snow?  Ugh!
Mac, I did not have tacos for taco Tuesday....but I made quesadillas.  Does that count?  
@DisneyLifePapioNe, will you share some of those scones?  I live at: 123 Frozen St., Frigid Northeast, PA 55555


----------



## macraven

Of course it counts


----------



## Sue M

Lynne- happy hump day!  I look forward to your camels!  That’s a long time  to wait for the next holiday.  I guess I was spoiled working in the school district, we get a 4 day weekend for Easter. Good Friday and Easter Monday.

Charade- kitties always like attention on their terms don’t they?  Lol.
More snow, eek. Hopefully we are not getting any more. We’ve only had one week when it snowed here, while I was in Florida. Good timing that!

Mac- yes!  The trip is real when it’s mani-pedi time  

Mrose- thanks for the travel wishes!

Well, another sunny day, that’s 2 in a row!  Its almost 9:30 am and 41F. Supposed to be a high of 45. I’ll take it.

Aside from mani-pedi day have to do some errands, go down to city hall to pay our utilities tax before we leave. Water, sewer, garbage. Exciting stuff. Lol. Also pick up a few more things for dd to stock her up with food before we go. 
And start packing stuff. 
Yesterday at Costco I saw a (adult) son and his mom wearing those masks with the round things on either side. There are 5 reported cases here in British Columbia. But some people are really being overly cautious.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

finally able to make a quick pit stop!!!!

Wow...it took me a whole day to get all caught up with all your postings!!!!

@bobbie68 ... Happy Belated birthday.  I hope your day was great.  I'm glad to hear your kitty is doing better.  And also congrats on your dh on getting past the first part of interviews for a job.  I think that would be an interesting and fun place to work!!!  I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you.

@Robo56... I can honestly say we don't have those here. in Santa land  I guess when you live somewhere that has great temps all year...your going to have some other " things " to deal with. I would take the fire ants over the cold. I'm sooo done with winter already. My feet silently cry when I put socks on every morning 

@Sue M ...I have to say, I'm very jealous of your trip to Mexico.  I have a girlfriend who is currently on a plane heading to Hautulco.  We had been planning on a last minute get away in March, but with me doing 4 college courses, we had to put that on the back burner.  I don't want to spend my whole time there studying.  So enjoy getting your nails done...it's always such a treat, and even better when a trip comes right after it!   And I'm also an Outlander fan   It is a favorite for me....and I have my pvr set to record the season!!!  It's just sooo good!

@schumigirl    ..your scones looked delicious.   I'm such a carbaholic.  They looked simple divine!  Have fun celebrating national Wine Day!!!! 

@Lynne G ...yes it sure feels like a wacky Wednesday.  This week is our short week.  We had a holiday day on Monday.  But this week still feels long.  

@macraven....I didn't have tacos on Taco Tuesday...but reading about tacos, I needed a taco fix.  So I ran out and had tacos for lunch today.

Well...it was a long weekend for us.  But I didn't do anything exciting...at all lol.  It was a study weekend.  I worked ahead as much as I could.  My instructors only release one weeks worth of work at a time, but one instructor did release 2 weeks...so I dug in a got that all done, and that was my heavy course.  So I have a little bit of a break before the next big wave of work needs to be done.  

Then on Monday morning, as I'm getting ready to head out to pick up some groceries...my phone just starts buzzing....and the messages are coming in fast and furious.  So I go and take a look....well...it was finally announced over the news that they are closing all Pier1 stores in Canada and have filled for bankruptcy.  And yes, that's where my second job is.  So everyone is on a text group...and LORD...wow...no heads up...no telling employees first for fear that they won't stay.  Well...it was such a slap in the face.  We knew it was coming, we can see the numbers.  But as a company, they have failed their employees by NOT telling them first.  It's fine for me, as it was just a way to fund our trips ( which we have now saved enough for at least 2 trips ) but for those employees who depend on that income....wow.  To not even give them the heads up, for fear that they will abandon ship before the announcements, or stay until the store closes.  Well....I will tell you, that most of the staff will be probably walking before they store closes anyways.  It's just sad.  Just goes to show ( yet again ) that big corp only cares to make sure the big dogs are taken care of and not the lonely employee who works like a dog to meet their targets that line their pockets.  So By march 29...all canadian stores will be closing.  I'm still bitter, and not sure I will work until the store closes.  I'm trying not to react and go off of emotion, but it's darn hard.  I stayed there because I loved playing with all the pretty things, and my co-workers are all awesome.  We have a great group of ladies and are all friends both at work and on our own time.  

Well...I should get back to work and shift more of these papers around.  I hope to stop in again soon

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Pumpkin, what a way to find out about your job going away because of store closings!  I think we still have stores here, but have not been in one for years.  Hope you can find another store to work in soon.  Sorry class work derailed your Spring vacation, but studies are good to get you at a better place.  

And woot!  Sue in packing and beautify herself.  Would like to be where it is warm right now.  Saying low 20’s overnight tonight. Brr.


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> More snow, eek.


This will actually be our first snow of the season. We've had a few flurries, but nothing more. 

The baby was absolutely adorable today. He was very alert and observant. 


I started this post an hour and a half ago, but fell asleep before I could finish.


----------



## Lynne G

Sleep is good for ya, Charade.  Probably needed it still not feeling the best.  Sweet, a cute baby visit.  Hope your snow is not too bad.  ️


----------



## Sue M

Hi Pumpkin. Yes, the news has been on Global.  Loosing so many stores here.  I think K-Mart and Zellers led the charge years ago, them Woodward’s, Eatons, and recently Sears. So sad. 
I didn’t know they hadn’t notified their employees first. How sad to find out your loosing your job on the 6:00 News.

Charade so fun when co-workers bring in their babies!  I’ve had those days where I fall asleep and wake up with my iPad across my chest!

Mani-pedi done. She did a light blue with a touch of sparkles. Said it will be nice ocean/beach colour!  First I picked out a colour and she sad no!  That’s not a good Mexico vacay colour, lol. So I said fine, you pick. You can tell I’ve been going to her for years.

I better start putting things in suitcase tonight. Tomorrow I get squished, mammogram. They phoned me up and said they had a cancellation, did I want to come tomorrow. Fun!


----------



## Charade67

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Then on Monday morning, as I'm getting ready to head out to pick up some groceries...my phone just starts buzzing....and the messages are coming in fast and furious. So I go and take a look....well...it was finally announced over the news that they are closing all Pier1 stores in Canada and have filled for bankruptcy. And yes, that's where my second job is. So everyone is on a text group...and LORD...wow...no heads up...no telling employees first for fear that they won't stay. Well...it was such a slap in the face.


So sorry to hear about your job. Such a jerk move not telling the employees before it became national news. I found a list of closings in the U.S.  So far my local Pier 1 isn't on it




Lynne G said:


> Sleep is good for ya, Charade.  Probably needed it still not feeling the best.  Sweet, a cute baby visit.  Hope your snow is not too bad.


Unfortunately I slept through a phone call from my mom. She always seems to call when I am napping or driving. One of my friends in NC posted a picture of the bread aisle in her grocery store. It looks like they are expecting a blizzard.



Sue M said:


> I better start putting things in suitcase tonight. Tomorrow I get squished, mammogram. They phoned me up and said they had a cancellation, did I want to come tomorrow. Fun!


 I sympathize. I had to start getting those earlier than most people since I have family history.

Waiting for Dh to get home so we can have a late dinner. He stopped by the grocery this afternoon to get sodas and came home with a chocolate cake.


----------



## macraven

Sue 
Got that suitcase packed yet?
Hope your mammogram comes out with a good normal report

Pumpkin
That sucks about no prior info from the company the store is closing 
It would have been kind if the company would have informed the employees first instead of reading about it online 

Lynne
No 4 day work weeks until late May?

That’s sad.....
Use a sick day to shorten one of your work weeks

charade
Hope you don’t get snow where it makes it dangerous to drive to work 
How was the chocolate cake your husband brought home?

Mrose
It seems like you have been a part of the San for months
You still have more to meet as some of the homies drop in every so often

We always say once a person posts in the San, they are connected to us for life

I hope I have not over looked any posters 
It’s just I have not read back to count noses yet

Hope all have a good night
Leaving the porch light on for the night shift here


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Sue
> Got that suitcase packed yet?
> Hope your mammogram comes out with a good normal report
> 
> Pumpkin
> That sucks about no prior info from the company the store is closing
> It would have been kind if the company would have informed the employees first instead of reading about it online
> 
> Lynne
> No 4 day work weeks until late May?
> 
> That’s sad.....
> Use a sick day to shorten one of your work weeks
> 
> charade
> Hope you don’t get snow where it makes it dangerous to drive to work
> How was the chocolate cake your husband brought home?
> 
> Mrose
> It seems like you have been a part of the San for months
> You still have more to meet as some of the homies drop in every so often
> 
> We always say once a person posts in the San, they are connected to us for life
> 
> I hope I have not over looked any posters
> It’s just I have not read back to count noses yet
> 
> Hope all have a good night
> Leaving the porch light on for the night shift here


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


>



I spy!!!!

DianeyLifePapioNe, do you have a nickname we can use for you?
Or a shorten version of your disboards name?

In order for me to correct the spelling error of your name in this post, I would have to delete it and rewrite it

Using my phone on the the threads takes as long  as watching paint dry
Lol
I have not figured out how to cut and paste with the iPhone
Yes, I am blonde


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> I spy!!!!
> 
> DianeyLifePapioNe, do you have a nickname we can use for you?
> Or a shorten version of your disboards name?
> 
> In order for me to correct the spelling error of your name in this post, I would have to delete it and rewrite it
> 
> Using my phone on the the threads takes as long  as watching paint dry
> Lol
> I have not figured out how to cut and paste with the iPhone
> Yes, I am blonde





How about this, I know one person in the Sans family that knows my name, I don’t recall anyone else knowing for sure.......?

Hello everyone!!!

I’m Scott!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin......sorry about the job news. It’s never good to hear about job losses. Selfishly, I’m glad it doesn’t affect you much, but, such a shame for all employees. I know in the UK over the last few years we’ve lost many high street names that have been around for years.....I’m sure Pier1 will be missed.


Lynne......hope your weather gets a little warmer soon and you still get your midday walk.......wrap up warm!!


Charade, early check is such a good thing. Especially with family history. I had my first one couple of years ago, and had my second three weeks ago.......not the most pleasant thing to do, but not as bad as some folks can make it out to be. I had one lady try and “prepare“ me in the waiting area for the first one, tell me how dreadful it was for everyone.......Yep, wasn’t that bad at all. But best of all.....results were excellent!! That’s all we want to hear isn’t it. And always good to see a little baby.........


mrose......lol.......I‘ll send some over next time........they were lush!!


mac......I tend to call Scott......DLPN........just seemed easier!! Yes, autocorrect goes into overdrive with names like that......lol......


DLPN.......would that be me??? Lol.......yes, most of us that have known one another a long time, know each others real names, but tend not to use them unless we have the ok......I hadn’t asked you when we met if I could use your real name, so didn’t use it......I do like to know the real names though....i




Didn‘t make it back on here last night. Oops.

Had a lovely dinner with our Wednesday group, and food was so good. Restaurant said they’re going to open longer a little earlier this year, mid March, which is good for us. But, after dinner we left and 6 out of 8 of us went to the local pub in one of our friends villages.......and a Wednesday night is pub quiz night!

I‘m not a competitive person at all........except.........quiz nights!!! Oh my goodness, I never realised how bad I was.....

But, we won...... and it was because Tom and I knew the answer to a very obscure question about F1!! Not one other team knew the answer.......yes, we were a little smug!! We were called Bubbly Personalities last night......I think this group we always seem to have a wine based name......lol......

So, we got home a little later than planned.....our cab driver didn't seem to know how to press the accelerator to build up some speed!! But, we do have a lot of windy country lanes, even so they are well lit for the most part. 

Grocery shopping this morning, lazy afternoon then a meal out with two friends. So, it`ll be steak tonight.......no wonder I`ll never be skinny! 






​


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, getting squished is no fun, but at least you'll have that done for the year, Sue.  And nice color of nail polish. And Woot!  Packing is almost done.  One more sleep.  

Charade, yeah, I've been known to fall asleep with TV or iPad playing in the evenings.  Hope your snow is not too many inches.  Yeah, around here, we all know how to drive in snow, and have all season tires, but the mention of snow, and we get on the news, grocery store aisles shown bare of bread and milk. 

And so, the cold weather has arrived.  Weather guy said, it will be a winter day feeling.  Sigh.  32 out said the car.  And with an almost happy voice, the weather guy said, and tomorrow, the temperature will be 12.  Sigh.  And he said, mostly cloudy day, with bits of sun.  Hey, I am hoping a bit of sun comes during my lunchtime walk.  Enough cold wind, and it felt chilly this morning.  Hence, properly doing the thirsty Thursday.  Tea has already been filling my cup twice.  Highly thinking of filling it again.  And yes, the heater is cranking nicely.  The indoor temp, is just not warm enough for me, and I have a sweater on.  Sigh.

Enjoy your Thursday, and drink up, tomorrow Sue will be enjoying that Mexican heat, Keisha is hopefully still enjoying her get away, and hope Pumpkin and those feeling this cold, warm feeling.  



And yes!  

Totally happy Thirsty Thursday to each homie.  Drink up, it's good for ya.



 

 


A post!


----------



## Lynne G

And yes Mac, no 3 or 4 day Holiday week-ends anytime soon, but you can bet, I will be making 3 day weekends before that, holiday or not.  Thinking next week may be a good time to start that.  We'll see.

And nice to know DisneyLife's name.  Guess you know my name.  Though the picture is an old one of my little one.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> Pumpkin......sorry about the job news. It’s never good to hear about job losses. Selfishly, I’m glad it doesn’t affect you much, but, such a shame for all employees. I know in the UK over the last few years we’ve lost many high street names that have been around for years.....I’m sure Pier1 will be missed.
> 
> 
> Lynne......hope your weather gets a little warmer soon and you still get your midday walk.......wrap up warm!!
> 
> 
> Charade, early check is such a good thing. Especially with family history. I had my first one couple of years ago, and had my second three weeks ago.......not the most pleasant thing to do, but not as bad as some folks can make it out to be. I had one lady try and “prepare“ me in the waiting area for the first one, tell me how dreadful it was for everyone.......Yep, wasn’t that bad at all. But best of all.....results were excellent!! That’s all we want to hear isn’t it. And always good to see a little baby.........
> 
> 
> mrose......lol.......I‘ll send some over next time........they were lush!!
> 
> 
> mac......I tend to call Scott......DLPN........just seemed easier!! Yes, autocorrect goes into overdrive with names like that......lol......
> 
> 
> DLPN.......would that be me??? Lol.......yes, most of us that have known one another a long time, know each others real names, but tend not to use them unless we have the ok......I hadn’t asked you when we met if I could use your real name, so didn’t use it......I do like to know the real names though....i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn‘t make it back on here last night. Oops.
> 
> Had a lovely dinner with our Wednesday group, and food was so good. Restaurant said they’re going to open longer a little earlier this year, mid March, which is good for us. But, after dinner we left and 6 out of 8 of us went to the local pub in one of our friends villages.......and a Wednesday night is pub quiz night!
> 
> I‘m not a competitive person at all........except.........quiz nights!!! Oh my goodness, I never realised how bad I was.....
> 
> But, we won...... and it was because Tom and I knew the answer to a very obscure question about F1!! Not one other team knew the answer.......yes, we were a little smug!! We were called Bubbly Personalities last night......I think this group we always seem to have a wine based name......lol......
> 
> So, we got home a little later than planned.....our cab driver didn't seem to know how to press the accelerator to build up some speed!! But, we do have a lot of windy country lanes, even so they are well lit for the most part.
> 
> Grocery shopping this morning, lazy afternoon then a meal out with two friends. So, it`ll be steak tonight.......no wonder I`ll never be skinny!
> 
> 
> View attachment 475173
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 475174​



Yes that would be you!!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning and welcome to snow day. The snow is supposed to start around 1:00. I think right now the prediction is a coating to 2 inches. Eight years ago today we had 8 inches.



macraven said:


> How was the chocolate cake your husband brought home?


It was okay. It was more like a pound cake. I prefer regular cake with lots of frosting.



schumigirl said:


> Charade, early check is such a good thing. Especially with family history. I had my first one couple of years ago, and had my second three weeks ago.......not the most pleasant thing to do, but not as bad as some folks can make it out to be. I had one lady try and “prepare“ me in the waiting area for the first one, tell me how dreadful it was for everyone.......Yep, wasn’t that bad at all. But best of all.....results were excellent!! That’s all we want to hear isn’t it. And always good to see a little baby.........


I think I have been getting mammograms since I was 40. Lucky me also got to start getting colonoscopies earlier than normal because my mother had colon cancer in addition to the breast cancer.



Lynne G said:


> Charade, yeah, I've been known to fall asleep with TV or iPad playing in the evenings. Hope your snow is not too many inches. Yeah, around here, we all know how to drive in snow, and have all season tires, but the mention of snow, and we get on the news, grocery store aisles shown bare of bread and milk.


 You would think people around here would know how to drive in it, but that isn't the case. I'm wondering if we will get many clients cancelling today.


I think Lynne is the only one here who knows my real name.  I tend to stick to the screen names because it is just easier for me.

Gotta get to work soon.


----------



## mckennarose

Ugh!  It's 21 degrees this morning!.  

Sue, please, please, please let me stow away in your suitcase!  I'm petite, I don't take up much room and just give me a bottle of wine and I won't make a sound on the flight.   

Pumpkin, I'm really sorry to hear about your job loss.  I had no idea Pier 1 filed bankruptcy.  So far our store is not on the list.

Schumi, it sounds like you had a fun evening!  

Charade, I hope you don't get much snow.  Our friend who lived in TN for a while told us they don't have trucks and road treatments for snow like we do up here.  He said it can get really slippery if the south gets snow because they have no way to treat or plow it.  Is that the same where you live?  



Lynne G said:


> And with an almost happy voice, the weather guy said, and tomorrow, the temperature will be 12.


Ack!  That means we'll probably have 0-5 degrees.  I'm going to cry now...
But, we have hockey tickets for tomorrow night so I guess it's fitting.  I like cold weather for hockey games.



macraven said:


> Mrose
> It seems like you have been a part of the San for months
> You still have more to meet as some of the homies drop in every so often


It's really nice here.  I know I probably still mix up names, but I'm getting better.  I just learned that DLPN's name is Scott and likes to hoard scones from Schumi... (J/K!)

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

mckennarose said:


> Ugh!  It's 21 degrees this morning!.
> View attachment 475201
> Sue, please, please, please let me stow away in your suitcase!  I'm petite, I don't take up much room and just give me a bottle of wine and I won't make a sound on the flight.
> 
> Pumpkin, I'm really sorry to hear about your job loss.  I had no idea Pier 1 filed bankruptcy.  So far our store is not on the list.
> 
> Schumi, it sounds like you had a fun evening!
> 
> Charade, I hope you don't get much snow.  Our friend who lived in TN for a while told us they don't have trucks and road treatments for snow like we do up here.  He said it can get really slippery if the south gets snow because they have no way to treat or plow it.  Is that the same where you live?
> 
> 
> Ack!  That means we'll probably have 0-5 degrees.  I'm going to cry now...
> But, we have hockey tickets for tomorrow night so I guess it's fitting.  I like cold weather for hockey games.
> 
> 
> It's really nice here.  I know I probably still mix up names, but I'm getting better.  I just learned that DLPN's name is Scott and likes to hoard scones from Schumi... (J/K!)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.



I’m expecting a shipment from Schumi anytime now......

I told Mac I had $20 for bus gas the other day..........maybe we can all meet up where it’s warm and a place we love for some of those Scones......how’s Universal Orlando sound!?!?!?!?!?

Let me go check if my package has arrived yet from across the pond.....


----------



## mckennarose

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Let me go check if my package has arrived yet from across the pond.....


Now you're just rubbing it in....


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne......that is bloomin cold!!! Tea is a good winter warmer!!


mrose......Yep, brilliant evening......I’m lucky to have so many friends that are so much fun!!! We have the best laughs and giggles......hope you stay warm too!


No baking today......and heading out soon to meet our friends for a cocktail before dinner. Won‘t be a late night as they leave early hours for a flight back to America tomorrow.....but, we’ll still have a nice time.

Enjoyed not cooking last couple of nights......will plan to make something nice and homely tomorrow.......I have all day to rustle something up.......I do enjoy cooking, I just also enjoy eating out.

Sun is shining here, but still windy......


----------



## Lynne G

McK, yeah, my Dsis lives about 1 driving hours or so, North of me, and her temps are always 2 or 3 degrees lower than mine.  And yay, for hockey tickets.  Yep, winter sport for sure.

Enjoy your night out, Schumi.  Yep, I don't mind cooking dinner, but enjoy going out too. 

Almost time for lunchtime walk.  Sigh, no sun to be had.  Windy here too, it seems.  I'll be bundled up.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, getting squished is no fun, but at least you'll have that done for the year, Sue.  And nice color of nail polish. And Woot!  Packing is almost done.  One more sleep.
> 
> Charade, yeah, I've been known to fall asleep with TV or iPad playing in the evenings.  Hope your snow is not too many inches.  Yeah, around here, we all know how to drive in snow, and have all season tires, but the mention of snow, and we get on the news, grocery store aisles shown bare of bread and milk.
> 
> And so, the cold weather has arrived.  Weather guy said, it will be a winter day feeling.  Sigh.  32 out said the car.  And with an almost happy voice, the weather guy said, and tomorrow, the temperature will be 12.  Sigh.  And he said, mostly cloudy day, with bits of sun.  Hey, I am hoping a bit of sun comes during my lunchtime walk.  Enough cold wind, and it felt chilly this morning.  Hence, properly doing the thirsty Thursday.  Tea has already been filling my cup twice.  Highly thinking of filling it again.  And yes, the heater is cranking nicely.  The indoor temp, is just not warm enough for me, and I have a sweater on.  Sigh.
> 
> Enjoy your Thursday, and drink up, tomorrow Sue will be enjoying that Mexican heat, Keisha is hopefully still enjoying her get away, and hope Pumpkin and those feeling this cold, warm feeling.
> View attachment 475189
> 
> 
> And yes!  View attachment 475190
> 
> Totally happy Thirsty Thursday to each homie.  Drink up, it's good for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 475191
> 
> 
> A post!




Funny that picture kind of reminds me of our dogs!!!

I was eating a cookie when I took this pic lol!!

I could read their minds.......

Do ya wanna see a trick do ya do ya???

Drop that cookie we can make it disappear........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh yeah, DisneyLife, I had two Labs and Boxer.  Ask my DH how the Boxer got his steak off the countertop.  Cookies weren't the only food they wanted to enjoy.  LOL  Pretty dogs.  Mine were both yellow, actually the female was golden.


----------



## Charade67

No snow yet.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, poor Charade.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> No snow yet.


and you’re disappointed?


----------



## macraven

No snow for me in GA but a ton of rain now 
which could turn into snow flurries anytime as temps are dropping 

Last night trucks were putting brine on the roads due to possible change of weather

We do not have any snow plows in my area so brine is the only thing possible to help the roads when icy or the rare chance of snow

weather here is crazy this month
Another neighbor mowed his lawn 4 days ago
No chance anyone mowing here today!
Hahahahaha

Some topics we have I don’t reply to and some hits close to home for me
I keep up with yearly mammograms as had my first surgery when I was 22
It can be a life saver. 
Digital testing is not painful


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> and you’re disappointed?


A little bit. If they say it’s going to snow then I actually want to see some snow. 
I went to Walmart on
My lunch break and saw a lonely snowplow in the parking lot.


----------



## mckennarose

Charade67 said:


> No snow yet.





Charade67 said:


> A little bit. If they say it’s going to snow then I actually want to see some snow.


Aww... You're invited to PA because it's very lightly flurrying right now.  It's only 28 degrees though, with a low expected tonight of 15.  Nothing is sticking so we can't build a snowman. 


macraven said:


> We do not have any snow plows in my area so brine is the only thing possible to help the roads when icy or the rare chance of snow


Interesting!  It's a liquid they spray?


----------



## macraven

mckennarose said:


> Interesting!  It's a liquid they spray?


Yes
It is a liquid spray ( salt water brine) to keep the roads from black ice
It’s not good for cars so we stay at home when it’s out on the roads

If we would get a heavy rain, it washes the brine off the streets


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, brine here where I live too, McK.  Think more of a Northern area preference.  

A what for dinner.  Maybe roast beef sandwiches.  Hmmm.


----------



## Charade67

Snow totals = 0.


----------



## schumigirl

Good Friday Morning......

I think I`m going to have something plain for dinner tonight.....had another lovely evening out for dinner with friends. Lucky them, they head back to the USA today. 

Dinner was lovely too. Steaks all round. Although I do like the sound of Lynne`s roast beef sandwich for tonight......

Today, it`s cold and breezy with rain heading our way.....nice. But, always a silver lining......not quite sure what that is, but there`s always one.....still, plan to nip out this morning somewhere.....no plans to go out over the weekend so will get some fresh air today. 



​









Have a fun and happy Friday.......


----------



## Lynne G

HaHa, always like a Jack funny, Schumi.  Happy you enjoyed an evening out with friends.  Yep, made hot roast beef sandwiches, with gravy, for DH and I.  Older one, oddly, does not like that kind of sandwich, so made him a burger.  Easy meals are appreciated on the days I get home close to dinnertime. 

And it felt blessedly cold this morning. While not the low of 12 at 5 this morning, but 22 out, with a very cool feeling breeze.  Will be sunny as all today, but no where will anyone feel warm.  Sigh.  But hey, more rain in the 5 day forecast, and that awesome 50's temps will be the highs.  Woot! for that. 

Ack, so much for that snow warning, Charade.  On the news last night, they said this winter has had no appreciable amount of snow, 0.3 inches.  One of our least amounts of snow for over a decade.  But no matter, it is a snowy area, 22 inches of snow totals is the long term average.  Sigh.  Maybe in another decade, I'll won't have to say, it's snowing. 

But, oh yes,    and so happy about that.

And more Jack is always fun to laugh at:

  Ha Ha.

Okay, cool outside, cool enough inside, heater cranking in the car and office.  And yes, tea is in the cup in my hand.

Have a perfectly good Friday, homies.  Wake up.  It's Friday. 

Good Afternoon and Good Morning!


----------



## Charade67

It's Friday, so that means house cleaning and laundry.  What fun. 

I just did something kind of silly. Build a Bear has introduced a Doctor Who collection. So far it is just the 10th and 13th doctors. I just ordered myself a 10th doctor bear.  To borrow a phrase from my mom - I need it like I need a hole in the head. 

Dinner tonight will be sloppy joes. We were supposed to have them last night, but I realized too late that I had purchased tomato paste instead of tomato sauce. Oops. A quick trip to Kroger will remedy that,


----------



## macraven

Good Friday morning homies!

Sunday,  Walking Dead returns
Show ended mid season by the humans being trapped in a cave 
Now we will find out who lives or dies

I read the spoilers so I’m prepared in advance


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Good Friday morning homies!
> 
> Sunday,  Walking Dead returns
> Show ended mid season by the humans being trapped in a cave
> Now we will find out who lives or dies
> 
> I read the spoilers so I’m prepared in advance



I was hooked on WD until they got rid of Rick.

I once was able to be in Senoia Ga when they were filming, obviously I wasn’t able to get close to Alexandria until filming had wrapped.

That was a great experience being such a fan of the show, unfortunately they dumped so many good characters I kinda lost interest.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all!  Everyone gearing up for the weekend ahead?

In single digits this am but already up to mid 20’s & supposed to hit 50 degrees Sunday.  Jr stopped for the 2nd time this week for breakfast & for help to book a hotel for his NYC long weekend trip next month.

DH & I both got stitches removed at derm yesterday & good results on the testing.  A good day

Mr came home this am and announced he was off work until Tuesday am...then asked ‘where are we going’...porchville my dear . I’m worn out from last weekend lol



macraven said:


> I’m thinking of the lemon meringue pie this morning


I think of that a spring type dessert for some reason. Such a refreshing dessert.  


macraven said:


> Wondering how our Keishashadow is doing this week at the motherland
> 
> I keep meaning to send her a note to remember use the sunscreen
> But it’s late night when I start to do it ....
> Like near midnight so I put it off
> 
> Don’t want her phone to ring and wake her up
> (already been warned....oops)


Haha indeed  need all the beauty sleep I can muster at this stage of the game


Sue M said:


> What time did you get to DHS for Rise of Resistance?


I shoot to be at the bag check 45 minutes before park opening. Went bagless this go-round, breezed thru turnstyles at 7:40 am for 8 am opening

It has basically become a lottery. No longer does hopping on the app at the appointed time guarantee any sort of boarding group, even back up.  It’s definitely not a good system but suppose it is the most ‘democratic’ to allow onsite & offsite guests have a go at it.


mckennarose said:


> I'm wondering what the status in the US will be when we travel in May.


My thoughts, it will either be one extreme or the other as to the coronavirus being an issue.  Have no plans to curtain our travel plans, next up at bat end of March.


Charade67 said:


> love lemon meringue pie, but have never been able to make it. I can never get my meringue to set properly.


It all depends for me too.  I’ve had issues letting filling sit too long before topping it and a time or two must not have sealed it properly with the merengue. Since I’m the only one in the house that eats it, just order it when dining out


macraven said:


> No news on Keisha so I take it as she is having fun, fun, fun!


Wonderful trip until the trouble child lit a fire that took me most of day to resolve.  Let’s just say I reached the end of my rope & we are taking a break until he mans up lol


macraven said:


> Digital testing is not painful


Hmm IDK the digital machine felt just as squishy to me last few go-rounds. If anything it takes longer to get all the weird angles. Worth it to skip the ultrasound process.   Maybe different type of machine for you?


----------



## schumigirl

We gave up on WD ages ago too.......I think not long after Negan to came into it.......but mac, I have to say your continued used love for the show is admirable........I know how much you enjoy it......


Have I missed a Janet post??? Haven‘t been keeping up with all posts this last week.......hope her trip was a big success!!! 




Seriously quiet day today........popped out this morning for some items from grocery store and farm store.

Rolls with bacon for lunch, then this afternoon Tom  watched some sci fi tv through in the room with the big screen and I was in another room reading some of my Freddie Mercury book with 80’s music playing......not a bad afternoon. Wind has been howling all around us again today......so it’s nice to be in looking out.......

Quiet night in.......Kyle is having my southern fried chicken for dinner, Tom is cooking himself some new sausages from our butcher that I don’t like the sound of......so I’m cooking myself a spicy chicken stir fry......


Love a Friday........


----------



## schumigirl

Lol.....Janet....think we posted together......


----------



## Lynne G

Yay! A Keisha post.  Yep, we're ready for our NYC trip coming up soon enough too, but beginning of March.  Glad to hear all well on the medical stuff.  Worn out trip? Ha, for the Mr. to be off.  Yep, relaxation time.

Neat picture DisneyLife.  Yeah, I could only take the WD some of the time.  My older one enjoys it mostly.  

Mac, lucky you it returns this week-end.  I won't be watching, but hope you enjoy watching it.

Lunchtime walk was brisk, and cold, but hey those sunglasses were so needed, it's so bright out.  

Hope all have a happy Friday night.  Me, looking forward to be like this:


----------



## bobbie68

Hello ...Thank you everyone for the good luck wishes for Brian. I am sure there will be so many people applying so we are trying to stay realistic but it is so hard!! He keeps checking his phone like every half hour .

Took the kitty to the vet for his first treatment. It went well and he has to get blood work every week for 4 weeks and as long as his white count is good he can get more treatments. We are going to look into some natural vitamins to help boost is immunity. He seems to be settled back in at home and doing good. Thanks for the well wishes for him!

The last couple of days have been busy. I am prepping the rooms and walls for Brian and company to start painting this weekend. I made a pot of chili last night and a meat sauce. My dad and a friend came over for dinner and pie for my late birthday. It was a nice night. It has gotten cold here again but I am handling it better. This weekend is more work on the house, I am motivated lately so trying to keep it going. Not sure what dinner will be tonight!

Liv is doing a little better at work. There are a few people who trigger the anxiety more, but she has come home a little less stressed. She is doing good this semester with school. Thanks for asking about her.

Mac looking forward to the WD back this weekend. I have read a few things here and there. I like spoilers but Charlie and Brian don't, so we keep them quiet. I hope you enjoy it. We use the brine stuff on our streets before bad weather too. You do a great job of leaving the light on for us!!

Charade I think it's great that you splurge on things you don't really need LOL!! I have made house cleaning and laundry every day! I haven't made sloppy joes in awhile, that may have to end up on my menu. I hope they are good!!

Keishashadow glad that you had a nice trip! It is hard to switch temps like that. Congrats on your good results, it always makes the day good! Happy next trip planning. 

Lynne NYC trip sounds great! It is a nice close place to go too. I would like to take the teens but I don't think Liv could handle the crowds. I love easy meals, burgers are always a plus.  I hope you are as comfy as your kitty on the couch!!

Schumi It sounds like trivia night was fun for you guys. We love playing that in some of the restaurants. Everyone wants to be with Brian he knows so much about different topics. However, if it is anything music and movie related everyone picks me LOL!! I am glad you enjoyed going out with your friends before they left. Steaks are always a pleasure to have out. I hope your rain isn't to much!

Sue I hope your dreaming of warm sun and beaches on your way. I hope you have a great trip!

Mrose Glad that you are enjoying your second home! I agree when we use to go to hockey games it did make it better if it was colder. I hope you have a great time tonight!

Pumpkin I am sorry to hear about your second job and probably first for many. That is always one of the most stressful things to happen. Our Pier 1 stores closed here in CT about a year ago. I use to enjoy the store. I hope school is going good.

Disneylife LOL! that reminds me of my cats when I take out lettuce. I love your pic, how cool to be close to where they filmed. I am not sure how many more seasons I will hang in. It depends who they target next!! 

A great big HELLO to all the SANS family who is busy and hopefully for good reasons. I hope everyone has a great Friday night and awesome weekend.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne - another great cat pic!  Mine used to sprawl out like that, dogs too.  Supposedly, it means they are happy & safe in their surroundings. 



bobbie68 said:


> The last couple of days have been busy. I am prepping the rooms and walls for Brian and company to start painting this weekend. I made a pot of chili last night and a meat sauce. My dad and a friend came over for dinner and pie for my late birthday. It was a nice night. It has gotten cold here again but I am handling it better. This weekend is more work on the house, I am motivated lately so trying to keep it going. Not sure what dinner will be tonight!


Your house sounds like quite the warm & comforting place.  Birthday pie eh  going against the norm is cool.  I’ve hinted for cheesecake for years, hasn’t materialized lol


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, I am happy and comfy with blanket around me, with TV remote, as older one is busy and DH is teaching tonight.  

And yay, little one will be home next weekend, as start of her Spring Break.  And yeah, my beach loving kid wants not head to a beach for her Spring break.  Tried to talk older one into heading South for his Spring break, but no interest from him.  Maybe a last minute cruise in May, as both get out in early May.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Well I’m gonna tune into WD Sunday, how’s a little rum and WD sound?!?

We’ve been chatting about it and I’ll have to watch and see how out of sorts I actually am now!!!

Makes me think of HHN also!!!!!

It would be great to get some announcements made on that here soon!!


----------



## Charade67

Quiet Friday night with nothing to do. Dh is at a martial arts class.  I couldn't find anything on TV I wanted to watch, so I am now watching 80's videos on MTV. Classic. I had forgotten how awful the Micky video looked. 



keishashadow said:


> Hey all! Everyone gearing up for the weekend ahead?


No plans at all here. I think I need to find a hobby.




bobbie68 said:


> I haven't made sloppy joes in awhile, that may have to end up on my menu. I hope they are good!!


I'm not a big fan of sloppy joes, but dh loves them. I tried a recipe I hadn't used before. Dh really liked it, so I guess I will make it again. 
Glad to hear the cat is doing well.



Lynne G said:


> And yay, little one will be home next weekend, as start of her Spring Break.


That seems so early. B's is the week of March 15. Even that seems early to me. I'm still used to spring break in April. 

Today I decided to go ahead and buy annual passes to Busch Gardens. They were offering the 2 park pass for the same price as the 1 park pass. I will probably never go to the water park, but I'm sure B will want to go .  B and I may go to BG in April when dh is in Las Vegas.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> Today I decided to go ahead and buy annual passes to Busch Gardens. They were offering the 2 park pass for the same price as the 1 park pass. I will probably never go to the water park, but I'm sure B will want to go . B and I may go to BG in April when dh is in Las Vegas.


Nice deal!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## Disxuni

Good morning, homies! I stumbled my way back into the home. 

Thanks @bobbie68 for the well wishes when you posted to all of us and good luck for your fam as well! Looks like you have a lot going on too.

It’s always nice to hear from those who pop in time to time. Liv I hope you working it too with that school work!

Seems a lot of the conversation has been about snow lately and unfortunately (maybe fortunately for a lot of you folks) there isn’t any in FL, so not much to talk about for me there. It was very cold and windy yesterday for the Floridians, but I loved it. Was a little wacky trying to drive through it yesterday especially being on the beach side. I didn’t realize until I got home it was 20-30 mph, 40 mph gusts though. Oops. Luckily, I remained safe. If I felt in true danger I would have pulled over. I was visiting a friend who needed help. When not doing that I’ve been catching up / trying to maintain the level of what I have now with my Network + class work. Starting to get complicated, but at least my grades are still up.

I hope you all are well and trying to stay warm a cozy and safe in those roads. For any future plans keep planning, or dreamin’ if you haven’t even started. Got distracted this week, but missed you guys!


----------



## Lynne G

Good to hear you still are doing well at school and having some fun, Dix.  Yeah, we had 40 mph winds the other day.  Could feel it pushing my car at times. Heard the water parks around you were closed, so you must have had some much cooler weather.  Us, now flirting with a bit higher temps than average.  The cold air that came two days ago, will be outta here as the night falls.  50’s for us, makes many in shorts and short sleeved shirts.  Hence by tomorrow, that clothing will be seen.

Charade, I guess it is early, but little one started back 2 weeks before older one did. Hence, her 16 week semester is over at the end of April, and finals are the first week of May. I think older one has his break the same time as B. And we are looking for an apartment for little one next year, as they seem to be cheaper than the dorms, and well older students are not guaranteed dorm room availability and she can choose the food she wants, as this year, she was not very fond of the food plan choices. She and her current roommate want to be together, so 2 other girls from her floor, and them are looking at a 4 bedroom place, as they seem to be the cheapest. Growing up, oh my.

And oops, forgot to turn the alarm off. No matter, I was already awake and it startled me. Difference is, I was slow to get moving. But happy to say, warm enough inside for me, the house is quiet and tea is in my cup.


Yep, homies, good morning and hope you have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## macraven

Hooray 
Disxuni dropped in!

You've been missed


----------



## Charade67

Okay, I'm awake. Now what? I have absolutely nothing planned for the day.


Disxuni - Glad to hear school is going well. How far are you from graduation?

Lynne - Wow, an apartment already. At B's school students under 21 are required to live on campus unless they are living with a parent or guardian.  I think they are being too restrictive, but dorm life has been good for B and campus food is pretty good. 
Her last exam day is May 5. Hard to believe the first year of college will be over in a little over 2 months.


----------



## mckennarose

Morning everyone!
I had a whirlwind day yesterday and today will probably be the same.  We are hosting a birthday party later tonight and I have a lot to do today.  



Lynne G said:


> McK, yeah, my Dsis lives about 1 driving hours or so, North of me, and her temps are always 2 or 3 degrees lower than mine. And yay, for hockey tickets. Yep, winter sport for sure.


I forgot to comment on this the other day..
One of my daughters lives about 45 minutes north of us and her weather is always more mild than ours.  It's our high elevation on the mountain that keeps us colder.  Thursday night we had a little snow and she didn't have anything!


macraven said:


> Sunday, Walking Dead returns





DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I was hooked on WD until they got rid of Rick.


I used to watch TWD every Sunday since the first episode and stopped the season before they killed off Carl.  I don't usually get invested in tv shows and I loved TWD but slowly became disenchanted with the way they dragged the Negan storyline on and on and on.  That's when I started recording them and kind of skipping through and the last full episode I watched was Carl's final one.  I did skim Rick's final episode but didn't watch the whole thing.  Since they were original characters I wanted to see their last moments.  I just don't like the direction Gimple took the show.


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I once was able to be in Senoia Ga when they were filming, obviously I wasn’t able to get close to Alexandria until filming had wrapped.


That's really cool!


keishashadow said:


> I shoot to be at the bag check 45 minutes before park opening. Went bagless this go-round, breezed thru turnstyles at 7:40 am for 8 am opening
> 
> It has basically become a lottery. No longer does hopping on the app at the appointed time guarantee any sort of boarding group, even back up. It’s definitely not a good system but suppose it is the most ‘democratic’ to allow onsite & offsite guests have a go at it.


I'm glad you posted your experience.  I'm not sure yet if we'll get to HS that early just to have the chance that we wouldn't get a boarding group.


keishashadow said:


> My thoughts, it will either be one extreme or the other as to the coronavirus being an issue. Have no plans to curtain our travel plans, next up at bat end of March.


Our plans are still on too.  There's nothing to do but watch right now.


Lynne G said:


> Yep, we're ready for our NYC trip coming up soon enough too, but beginning of March.


How is NYC in March?

I have a friend who tries every year to get me to go to the Macy's Thanksgiving parade, and I turn her down every year, lol!  It only takes us about 2-ish hours to get to NYC but it's so cold in November, such big crowds, parking is a pain, and not many places to use the bathroom without buying a $15 hot chocolate each time!  We tend to go to Philly more often anyway in general, even though it's about the same distance for us, it always seems closer.



bobbie68 said:


> Mrose Glad that you are enjoying your second home! I agree when we use to go to hockey games it did make it better if it was colder. I hope you have a great time tonight!


Oh yes, it's fun here!
We had a great time at the game.  We tend to go a few times during hockey season.  There are two AHL teams that are within reasonable driving distance to us so it's a nice night out.  We did have to stand in the cold, windy weather for about 10 minutes before getting in the arena and that part wasn't fun!


Charade67 said:


> I had forgotten how awful the Micky video looked.


LOL!  It's cringy, isn't is?  Everytime I get my kids to watch something from when I was younger, I am genuinely surprised by how cheesy it is!  I remember these things differently until I actually see them again.  


Disxuni said:


> It was very cold and windy yesterday for the Floridians, but I loved it. Was a little wacky trying to drive through it yesterday especially being on the beach side. I didn’t realize until I got home it was 20-30 mph, 40 mph gusts though. Oops. Luckily, I remained safe.


Oh yikes!  I'm glad you're safe.  I find it interesting when we're driving in Florida and those sudden, heavy downpours happen.  They legitimately scare me and I'm amazed by how Floridians drive so calmly.  I'm used to driving in a lot of snow and ice and could drive no problem in heavy snowfalls and near white outs, so I guess it's just what you become used to wherever you live.

DLPN, your dogs are really cute!  I'm a dog lover and we have two.

Have a great day everyone!  I'll probably be popping on and off during the day.  I have a DIS addiction problem.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Okay, I'm awake. Now what?


You missed the memo
Last one here brings food on Saturday 
Store bought sweets will be just as fine as homemade ones 
Jk


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, I never do the City parades, McK. Too cold and way too many people.  When the Philly ones were on a slightly different path, my DH had his office on the parades routes.  Those years, we watched the parades from his full glass windowed office that faced the street.  Little one skipped school and one of her friends’ parents took a car full of kids to the Eagles parade. I watched at home.  

We have only been in NYC around the holidays to see the Rockettes, and shop, as a mid morning train and a late evening one.  Never drove into NYC. Last year, we we went in June, as I scored last minute second row Orchestra, middle two seats to the 9,000 show of the Lion King.  It was awesome.  We stayed two nights, and did some sightseeing.  This March, doing some of the sightseeing we missed, and of course, some shopping too, with two nights again.  Train sometimes puts a deal on tickets, so cheaper time to go now.  

I was grocery shopping, always a weekend chore.  Sweets?  Nope, but did pick up TastyKakes yesterday, on my way home.  Does that count Mac?


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> You missed the memo
> Last one here brings food on Saturday
> Store bought sweets will be just as fine as homemade ones
> Jk


I'm actually pretty good at making sweets. Most will contain chocolate and/or peanut butter.


Lynne - I would love to see a Rockette show someday. The one time we were in NYC B and I took a tour of Radio City Music Hall and B got a picture with a Rockette. Unfortunately we didn't have time to stay for a show.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> I'm actually pretty good at making sweets. Most will contain chocolate and/or peanut


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> You missed the memo
> Last one here brings food on Saturday
> Store bought sweets will be just as fine as homemade ones
> Jk



Think I’m the last here today mac.......

Food choices are vanilla cheesecake......southern fried chicken or pizza.......and several flavours of ice cream........all home made except for pizza.......



Nice day today......friends had a little get together this afternoon.....just informal but lovely. About 12 of us altogether.....

Quiet night in tonight.....we still have high winds around and snow/sleet predicted tomorrow.

Bottle of wine open..........


----------



## keishashadow

Afternoon all . Waiting for the mr to try to install the ring doorbell. Wish us luck lol

spent few hours this am working on costume for GD. Her family is going to villains party in April at MK. We are skipping, get enough of that at the MNSSHP.

so, she picks Hades from Hercules. I had to think hard in that one. She’s going to do hair/makeup at one of the hotel spas. Ooh la la. Actually less than Babbitt bobbidy thing.

have toga almost there. had to craft a necklace. Think it came out pretty good.

Once glue dries need to figure out how to attach it to tshirt. Thinking Velcro?



. 





mckennarose said:


> had a whirlwind day yesterday and today will probably be the same. We are hosting a birthday party later tonight and I have a lot to do today.


Ooh party hearty!


mckennarose said:


> at's when I started recording them and kind of skipping through and the last full episode I watched was Carl's final one. I did skim Rick's final episode but didn't watch the whole thing. Since they were original characters I wanted to see their last moments. I just don't like the direction Gimple took the show.


It’s shown life part A of season. I a
Tend to record everything. Can’t stand the commercial interruptions


schumigirl said:


> Food choices are vanilla cheesecake......southern fried chicken or pizza.......and several flavours of ice cream........all home made except for pizza.......


Beats the bacon & eggs I made for breakfast


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Think I’m the last here today mac.......
> 
> Food choices are vanilla cheesecake......southern fried chicken or pizza.......and several flavours of ice cream........all home made except for pizza.......
> 
> 
> 
> Bottle of wine open..........



I’ll have a little of all that Schumi!
I’m hungry now...

I skipped lunch as we are doing take out bbq rib dinners early evening tonight
Great bbq place a few minutes from our house

Thought we could wait until March for the lawn mowing
Caved in today and had our first mowing of this year
Kind of forced into it as neighbors on both sides of us and across the street had their mowing done well over a week ago
One just did a second mow this month


----------



## Lynne G

Eh, our lawn is still brown.  No mowing for a couple of months, Mac.  

Have a great time with the birthday celebration tonight, McK.  

Ah, pizza or Chinese for dinner. Wish we had a bbq place near us. None even a drive away are to our liking. And I like bbq.

Sunny day, so maybe a movie before dinner?  Hmmm.  Choices this afternoon.


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Food choices are vanilla cheesecake......southern fried chicken or pizza.......and several flavours of ice cream........all home made except for pizza.......


Fried chicken sounds really good. I was just at the grocery and could smell the fried chicken cooking at the deli.

Im on my own for supper tonight.  Need to decide what I want.


----------



## macraven

Saw Keisha posted as I was finishing up typing

She always beats me here and she has had a more productive day than I have had
Lol

Lynne, move to the deep South and you’ll find more bbq places than McDonald’s or any of the fast food places (excluding Bojangles)

Mrose, hope the birthday celebration thrills the birthday boy(man)
I am counting on you to have left overs as Keisha’s main squeeze has a license to drive the bus
He will bring all of the homies to your house so we can crash the party
Leave your porch light on.....

A big “hey” to all the homies
Hope your weekend is going swell!


----------



## schumigirl

mrose......have a Lovely celebration tonight.......yes, before Tom finally gave up on WD he ended up watching it in around 7 minutes.....


Keisha we’re the same......record everything and flick past the commercials.......our commercials are all dreadful here.....


mac......bbq sounds good!!! It’s not something we do well over here....not in restaurants anyway......I cook a mean rack of ribs, but not very often! Enjoy!! Our grass is a long way from being ready to mow.....although it is very green as we have had a lot of rain and been relatively warm this past 8 weeks.


Winds are getting gustier again.......glad I’m not out tonight......

Although I do need to stop nibbling on the pieces of chicken left over .......I made my southern fried seasoning extra spicy tonight as only Tom and I were having it, other two were having pizza...........lovely!!


----------



## Charade67

I got really bored today and decided to try to make a lemon Bundt cake with cream cheese icing. I am waiting for the cake to cool so I can add the icing. It's not going to look anywhere near as pretty as the picture does. I just hope it tastes good.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Charade67 said:


> I got really bored today and decided to try to make a lemon Bundt cake with cream cheese icing. I am waiting for the cake to cool so I can add the icing. It's not going to look anywhere near as pretty as the picture does. I just hope it tastes good.



Do you need a volunteer for a taste test?


----------



## Charade67

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Do you need a volunteer for a taste test?


Sure, how long will it take you to get to Virginia?

I just hope it tastes better than it looks. I don't have a talent for making food look pretty.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Charade67 said:


> Sure, how long will it take you to get to Virginia?
> 
> I just hope it tastes better than it looks. I don't have a talent for making food look pretty.
> View attachment 475728



Awwww shucks, that’ll be long gone before I get there from the looks of it!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Nice looking cake, Charade.  I like lemon flavored cake.  Good for you to bake it.

I ended up with burger and air fried fries. Neither of us wanted to eat out. Easy meal. Thinking of making a milkshake, as we picked up ice cream earlier today.


And yay, got control of the remote as older one is on his phone yapping away.  Guess he is talking about what game all are agreeing to play online.


----------



## Sue M

We arrived late afternoon Friday. Flights were on time as Alaska usually is. Today took care of groceries, Walmart and Costco. Came back to condo to put things away then went for a walk Down to the beach. Came back to condo and spent the rest of the afternoon at the pool. At at condo. Our friend made a delicious Key Lime Pie for dessert. Yum.

yay for Walking Dead. I have it set to record (I hope). So will have some catching up to do when we get back home.


----------



## macraven

Hey!!!
You made a key lime pie and did not invite me????

oops sorry meant to say you made a key lime pie and didn’t invite the homies ...!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh that pie from key limes!  Yum.  Thanks for checking in with us, Sue.  

Well, I still hear older one, but night  is not really me.



Light left on, for older one and all the other homies still awake.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, I did try that. But pretty sunrise, and quiet house. Sitting by the window, enjoying the morning, been sipping my tea, and waiting to hear the washer finish it’s third load.





Hope all have that super nice Sunday.

Good Morning and Good Afternoon to each homie.


----------



## macraven

Wake up homies, it’s morning time!

Even Lynne’s dog is asleep


----------



## schumigirl

Been up a while here......of course I am 5 hours ahead of most of you.......

Just after lunch here......had Chinese noodle salad.....although I did add avocado which isn’t very Chinese!! Lovely though......

Sun is shining, but cold. And very windy. Planning a day in.....roasting a chicken for dinner tonight, although Kyle is out with work friends this afternoon go karting......not sure if he’s in for dinner or not. Probably not. Will save the legs for chicken noodle soup for lunch tomorrow.

So, another lovely day of doing nothing.......too cold to go out for a walk......

Have a great Sunday........


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Oh, I never do the City parades, McK. Too cold and way too many people. When the Philly ones were on a slightly different path, my DH had his office on the parades routes. Those years, we watched the parades from his full glass windowed office that faced the street. Little one skipped school and one of her friends’ parents took a car full of kids to the Eagles parade. I watched at home.


The Super Bowl Parade?  My son in law wanted to go so badly, but was unable to.
Offices on the parade route are probably the only way I would do any city parade.  I have a cousin who works in NYC and her office is on the parade route... but she's never invited us. LOL!  But I usually host Thanksgiving so I probably wouldn't do it anyway.  My parents are elderly and we have all the holidays, birthdays, anniversaries, etc. for them.  I wouldn't want to skip that.


schumigirl said:


> and several flavours of ice cream


Oh YUM!!!  


keishashadow said:


> have toga almost there. had to craft a necklace. Think it came out pretty good.


Very creative!  I would love to see the whole thing finished.  I make our own Mickey ears and t shirts for our trips.  That's part of the fun for me!


macraven said:


> I skipped lunch as we are doing take out bbq rib dinners early evening tonight
> Great bbq place a few minutes from our house


MMM, I love good BBQ.  Sadly, as Lynne said, we don't have any good ones up north. 



macraven said:


> Mrose, hope the birthday celebration thrills the birthday boy(man)
> I am counting on you to have left overs as Keisha’s main squeeze has a license to drive the bus
> He will bring all of the homies to your house so we can crash the party
> Leave your porch light on.....


The light was on!
It was a party for one of my daughters.  We had a nice time, but boy was I tired!  I slept in today and haven't even started moving too much yet.


Charade67 said:


> I just hope it tastes better than it looks. I don't have a talent for making food look pretty.


It looks great to me!  


schumigirl said:


> So, another lovely day of doing nothing.......too cold to go out for a walk......


It's 41 degrees here now, and my dogs are begging for a walk.  I'm going to have to bundle myself and them up for a quick one later.  It's been too cold for them to stay outside long (they're both very small) and they need some exercise today.

Ok, confession time...
I used to bake a lot and bake and decorate cakes for people.  Mostly when my kids were little.  But since then I've had to go gluten free so I don't bake as much anymore.  I do enjoy seeing all the wonderful things all of you make!  I have adapted a lot of recipes for gluten free, but I do miss those full of gluten baked goods!  YUMMM


----------



## Sue M

Sorry Mac & Lynne, but the pie was lovely .  Our friend we’re staying with made it. I’m going to take recipe home. Occas I see Key Limes at the grocery.

Another sunny day here. Heading out soon for a town a bit north of here for lunch.


----------



## bobbie68

I hope everyone is having a good Sunday. We have been busy here this weekend. Since we are painting most of our downstairs rooms the same color we are working on them at once. The boys started three rooms yesterday and working on the second coat today. We have a lot of natural dark wood window trim and doorway trim and realator says gotta go. The age range that will be interested in our house will not want or appreciate the wood work he says. It is killing me painting over it. We went with a mid grey on the walls and all the trim white. He even told us to paint our fireplace bricks white. He says it will sell. My house looks like a Tornado went through it. We have three rooms of furniture and stuff mixed in. I am trying to take deep breaths.

The weather here is nice probably close to 50 and sunny. Had take out two nights and really need to cook tonight but not sure what and with a mess. 

Sue Glad that you got there safely and enjoying yourself. Key lime pie is my second favorite desert after creme brulee. 

Mrose glad your party was nice, I hear you on being tired after these days. We do a lot of gluten free and I agree gluten baking is better. 

Lynne I love using my air fryer, sounds like a nice quick meal. Nice to realx and look out the window with some tea in the morning. I hope your weather stays nice. Good for your DD looking to go off campus.

Mac I hope you enjoy your BBQ tonight. Sounds like a great night BBQ and WD.!!!

Schumi I hope your weather gets a little nicer  to take your walks. I agree it is nice to be in when the weather is yuck outside. Your lunch and dinner sounds good. Have a version of your noodle salad with broccoli. 

Charade the cake looks nice I am sure it is yummy. I know what you mean about the year going by. Liv's college accepted all her college classes so she will be graduating with an Associates Degree in May. Unfortunately we can't get down there for the ceremony but she is okay with it. That stinks that they have that rule for living on campus. It is nice to have choices. I am sure you and B will enjoy Bush Gardens, nice deal!

Disxuni Glad that you made it through the wind storm okay. I am going to have to get use to driving in that wild weather. Thank you Liv is still staying on task. I hope your Network + class is good to you!!! 

Keishashadow that costume idea sounds awesome and how great that you can put it together. It sounds like a fun party. I hope your ring goes in good. I may put one in when we move.

I hope everyone has a great Sunday and relax up before the new week begins!!!  to all the SANS family!!


----------



## keishashadow

Slow day, getting ready to take ham out of oven.  Making ‘real’ mashed taters, greens, yellow beans, corn, pineapple chunks, dinner rolls & pumpkin pie for dessert.  Haven’t eaten yet, wanted to save room 

Mr raked up the front yard of all the winter gunk.  Leaves on the one tree often don’t come down until mid to late December.

Excited, prices dropped on August cruise with the little, was able to grab one of the big aft balconies for just a tad more woot!





Charade67 said:


> Sure, how long will it take you to get to Virginia?
> 
> I just hope it tastes better than it looks. I don't have a talent for making food look pretty.
> View attachment 475728


That looks pretty amazing!  Not a fan of key lime pie, keep trying it but none have hit the spot.


----------



## Lynne G

Sweet!  Keisha!  Score on that aft cabin.  So far, have only got my January one down a few hundred, but hey, every dollar counts.  

Yep, NcK, was the Eagles Super Bowl parade.

So absolutely beautiful day.  Walked with my friend’s dog.  Happy dog, as all enjoyed this sunny and close to 60 degrees.  

Yum, will be at Keisha’s for dinner.  Thinking of pork chops.  May make it with pineapple and green peppers.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi I just wanted to give everyone a quick update since everyone is rooting us on with Brian and Universal. When you apply to Universal you set up an account. You can make changes to various things you submit, Brian went on to update something and he noticed his status  this weekend said Phone interview scheduled  .

However, he has gotten no email or phone call yet. He is bursting at the seems  wondering what is going on. We are hoping it is a go and we will be hearing this week. Thanks again everyone for the good vibes and wishes.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Went to Longhorn for steaks today, decided to try the stuffed white cheddar mushrooms for an appetizer which were wonderful also.

Sent an email off for our September stay today also!!!!!

Last year was our first HHN and we are wondering why so many years went by we never attended, looking forward to that!!!

Really pleasant weather today 60 currently and beautiful!!!


----------



## macraven

Which month are you doing hhn DisneyLife?


----------



## Charade67

It's a lazy Sunday afternoon. It's so nice out today that I came home from lunch and opened some of the windows. I can hear the neighbors outside with their children. The 2 year old is being quite vocal today. 



Sue M said:


> Our friend made a delicious Key Lime Pie for dessert. Yum.


Love key lime pie. I even had some in the Keys once. 



macraven said:


> Wake up homies, it’s morning time!


 I was just waking up when you posted this. I fed the cat and then went back to sleep. 



bobbie68 said:


> He even told us to paint our fireplace bricks white. He says it will sell.


 I would have had to draw the line there. The thought of painting brick makes me cringe.  We have a stone fireplace. Some of the stones are orange . Not my favorite color. 



bobbie68 said:


> Liv's college accepted all her college classes so she will be graduating with an Associates Degree in May


 Congrats to Liv. 



bobbie68 said:


> That stinks that they have that rule for living on campus.


 We don't mind because it has been good for B, but I am sure may students would prefer to live off campus. 



keishashadow said:


> Slow day, getting ready to take ham out of oven. Making ‘real’ mashed taters, greens, yellow beans, corn, pineapple chunks, dinner rolls & pumpkin pie for dessert. Haven’t eaten yet, wanted to save room


 Sounds like Christmas or Easter dinner. If I weren't so full from lunch I would want to go to your house. 



keishashadow said:


> Excited, prices dropped on August cruise with the little, was able to grab one of the big aft balconies for just a tad more woot!


 Congrats. 



bobbie68 said:


> Hi I just wanted to give everyone a quick update since everyone is rooting us on with Brian and Universal. When you apply to Universal you set up an account. You can make changes to various things you submit, Brian went on to update something and he noticed his status this weekend said Phone interview scheduled


 Wow. Hope he hears something soon. 


Last night I had Chinese for supper. My fortune cookie said, "A pleasant surprise is in store for you." Today at church a friend gave me this. 




It is sort of a marshmallow shaped sloth plushie. She found it in the valentine clearance at Kroger and got it for me since she knows I like sloths.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Which month are you doing hhn DisneyLife?



September currently 20th-27th and might possibly stay a few more nights pending work load as we get closer!!!


----------



## Lynne G

That was so nice gift, Charade.  

Woot! May be around when DisneyLife is.  HHN, yes!


----------



## pattyw

Long lost stranger checking in! Had some not so great times lately so I've been MIA! 

But checking in from the HRH club tonight! Troy has officially moved to Orlando.  Right now, he is working at Disney. Looking for a job in his field! Missing the boy so we hopped on down!

Hope everyone is well! Want to catch up with you!


----------



## Charade67

Welcome back Patty!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

pattyw said:


> Long lost stranger checking in! Had some not so great times lately so I've been MIA!
> 
> But checking in from the HRH club tonight! Troy has officially moved to Orlando.  Right now, he is working at Disney. Looking for a job in his field! Missing the boy so we hopped on down!
> 
> Hope everyone is well! Want to catch up with you!
> 
> View attachment 476093



I’ve been wondering where you were!!!

Glad to see you back!!

It doesn’t surprise me to see you at HR either!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobbie68

pattyw said:


> Long lost stranger checking in! Had some not so great times lately so I've been MIA!
> 
> But checking in from the HRH club tonight! Troy has officially moved to Orlando.  Right now, he is working at Disney. Looking for a job in his field! Missing the boy so we hopped on down!
> 
> Hope everyone is well! Want to catch up with you!
> 
> View attachment 476093



Hi it's great to hear from  you. You two look like your having fun. There is no better place to be. I was just looking back today to see when you posted last, I was thinking of you. I was gone for several months too. I totally understand what you mean. Things are still up and down but I do enjoy the thread and it gives me a break from what is in my head. Congrats to Troy!! I hope your kitties are good, treating one for lymphoma right now but the rest are good. Brian just applied to Universal and waiting a phone interview time. Fingers crossed and we are looking to be down there this summer. Liv is doing good in on line college. I am glad your back!!


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> It is sort of a marshmallow shaped sloth plushie. She found it in the valentine clearance at Kroger and got it for me since she knows I like sloths.


That is amazing . Sitting under a sloth throw as i type this lol

Patty - great news for your boy.  Madame Leone predicts many (more) trips to Orlando for you in the coming years.


----------



## macraven

I’ve been watching Walking Dead since 7:30 and only looking at the Dis during commercials so missed pattyW post until now

Glad you came back home here pattyw
We have missed youse

Have fun in Orlando and great news about your son!


----------



## Charade67

Checking in for the night shift. I had a late supper and am still to full to go to sleep.

Tonight I was watching Doctor Who  and my husband joins me about halfway through. Keep in mind that he is a huge Batman fan. 
The show is about the Cybermen, and at the end The Master shows up.

Dh: I haven't watched Doctor Who in a long time and I am not going to start again. It's always the same thing - Cybermen, Daleks, the Master. Daleks, The Master, Cybermen. The Master, Cybermen, Daleks. 

Me: Joker, Riddler, Penguin.......


----------



## macraven

I’d add to the conversation but have never watched Dr Who

I’m watching the walking dead encore
I will regret this as show will be over about 1:30
Cats wake me up between 6-6:30 each morning 

I have read Dr Who is quite popular
And it must be good if you are up this late watching
My brother thinks I’m nuts as I know nothing about Dr Who
It’s one of his regular series he watches


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> And it must be good if you are up this late watching


The show was actually on at 8:00. I'm just up now because I am still to full from supper to sleep. The afternoon nap isn't helping either.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> My brother thinks I’m nuts as I know nothing about Dr Who


I'll disagree with your brother. There are plenty of really popular shows that I am totally clueless about. The Walking Dead is one of them.


----------



## schumigirl

Quick check in.......

bobbie....continued good wishes for good news with Brian’s application!! Must be quite nerve wracking waiting to hear news.....


charade......I can’t imagine painting over real brick either. It’s a huge feature of homes over here.....real fireplaces are usually beautiful and desired.......cake looked lovely, love anything lemon. Hope you get to sleep soon.......


keisha,,....showing my ignorance here.....but when you say you made real mash......what other mash is there??? Good catch on the cruise......look forward to some pictures of that!!!


mac.....I used to watch Dr Who when it was a children’s tv show way back in the 70’s.....outgrew it quickly though.....haven‘t watched it in years. Even Tom who was a big fan has given up on it.....not a fan of a female Dr either.



Up very early this morning.......no idea why.

Rain is heavy and turning to sleet. Our security light has just lit up the whole patio area that’s nearest to the house outside just now and it looks pretty darn miserable.......think a fox might have set it off. Hope so anyway.......

Nursing a ginger tea before anyone else gets up.......although swore I just saw a spider go under the table in here.....will have to find that and get rid of it.....

No idea of any plans for today yet........will see what we feel like doing later........once it’s light.....although it is getting lighter earlier in the mornings now.......

Have a great Monday........


----------



## macraven

I thought your plans today was to make  the bacon

we are loading up the boat now to come overand the feed the cats at 6

But I need to take a short nap first


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I thought your plans today was to make  the bacon
> 
> we are loading up the boat now to come overand the feed the cats at 6
> 
> But I need to take a short nap first



lol.......bacon can be arranged easily........you know us.....always on offer over here!!

Enjoy that nap though!!

Now I’m hungry........and it’s only 6.40am.......


----------



## Lynne G

Sending good thoughts that Brian gets the job, Bobbie. Awesome that Liv will get her Associate's Degree before you move.  I still cannot believe my little one is a Sophomore, as her graduation is in December, not May.

Woot!  Troy working at Disney.  How convenient is that, Patty?  Sweet, that you are enjoying some HRH time.  Hoping for happier times for you, and  your family.

And it's a Monday.  Weather guy said, cool start, to again be in the 50's, but the clouds are coming, and so is the rain.  Happily, not raining until tomorrow.  And while I don't usually listen to the car radio commercials, heard a funny commercial for coffee, it said, "Monday has the same amount of letters as blasts, so that means fireworks, and all that is exciting, Woot! It's going to be a good Monday, so have some company's coffee and brighten your day."  Yeah, I actually do drink that coffee, and pass two of those coffee places on my way in, but no stopping for me.  If I do want coffee, which I tend to do after drinking my tea, is that I have those cute little pods of coffee from home, that work perfectly in the 2 machines my coworkers have set out for sharing.  And some day in the future , the building will put the correct pod machine in the floor's break  room, so another machine may be available, but who knows when.  But we've been in this building for months now, so I am happy enough with our office communal coffee machines, to wait for some professional looking pod machine.

So, I hope all that have started this last week of February with a smile, at least once, so far.  Keep those smiles coming the rest of this week.  And hey by Sunday, you can say, why hello March. Time change and Spring, are coming closer and closer.  

But least I don't forget:
 


Why hello tea, ah, a second cup already.  And if you can guess, yes, the heater is on.

And sorry to hear such a rainy day for Schumi.  For what it's worth, no bacon here either.  Some was cooked this week-end though.

A very Good Morning to homies, wake up!  And a very Good Afternoon to Schumi, and those other time ahead homies.

And yeah,


----------



## Lynne G

Haha, I'd say I was more of Star Trek fan, that a Who fan.  I have watched some Who episodes, but lately, not on my list.  Older one enjoys watching, but I have no idea what he did watch last night.  I'd say, more likely, the WD.


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning. The rain returns today and it's supposed to last through Wednesday. Ugh. 
I did not want to get up this morning. I really don't want to go to work this morning. 

Schumi - I'm not a fan of the current Doctor either. I tried to give her a chance, but I just don't care for her. I only watched 3 episodes last season and none this season until last night. I have heard that next week is her last episode, but I haven't heard anything about who is going to replace her. 

Lynne - Love the Picard meme. 
I read on Facebook some people complaining because last night Doctor Who ran 11 minutes into the start of Walking Dead. 

Guess I should grab some breakfast and head out. Hope everyone has a good Monday.


----------



## mckennarose

macraven said:


> I’ve been watching Walking Dead since 7:30


Did you enjoy the show?  I have no clue what's even happening on it now, since I gave up quite a while ago.  



schumigirl said:


> bacon can be arranged easily........you know us.....always on offer over here!


Did someone say bacon???? YUM!



Lynne G said:


> I'd say I was more of Star Trek fan,


I wasn't a fan of the original series, but I loved The Next Generation!  

Charade, The 4th Doctor was my Doctor....I watched it religiously as a kid.  My kids watched a lot of the 10th and 11th Doctors, but they don't watch anymore.  I can't seem to get into it again.  I don't watch a lot of tv series though and rarely get invested with three exceptions: Lost (loved it!), TWD (stopped a while ago) and Star Trek The Next Generation with Picard!  I'll still watch some episodes if I can find them.  Hubby wants me to start watching the Picard series with him but I haven't tried it yet.

We love all kinds of Sci-Fi/Fantasy movies so there's always been a lot of LOTR, Harry Potter, Star Wars, etc. in our house forever.  I remember going to see The Empire Strikes Back in the movie theater when it came out.  And our kids were fans of the originals (4, 5, and 6) before episodes 1, 2, and 3, came out.   I still have issues with the Disney-made episodes 7, 8, and 9.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh yeah, we had super hero, Star War fan, since older one was little.  Yep, us too, McK, those type of movies have always been some of our family choices.  I like the Picard series. You may like it too, as a fan of the newer Star Trek series.  I grew up, only knowing Kirk, and enjoyed those earlier episodes.  Then newer series and movies, eh, sometimes I enjoy, sometimes not as much.

Oh, sun is still shining, so hoping the lunchtime walk will be nice enough out.


----------



## keishashadow

Good Monday all.  Productive day here, just finished ‘only’ half a longhorn prime rib hoagie, yum yum 



schumigirl said:


> keisha,,....showing my ignorance here.....but when you say you made real mash......what other mash is there??? Good catch on the cruise......look forward to some pictures of that!!!


Mash from a box ew. Even the restaurant supply house stuff can’t compare to that derived from a fresh tater IMO

Had to pause TWD a few times and take a deep breath or two for fear I’d hyperventilate along with some of the characters.  Such an interesting, out of the box episode...hooray for something different.



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 476196  Haha, I'd say I was more of Star Trek fan, that a Who fan.  I have watched some Who episodes, but lately, not on my list.  Older one enjoys watching, but I have no idea what he did watch last night.  I'd say, more likely, the WD.


Love ‘em all    Toss in Star Wars, DC, Marvel etc.  I happily lap it all up


Charade67 said:


> I'm not a fan of the current Doctor either. I tried to give her a chance, but I just don't care for her. I only watched 3 episodes last season and none this season until last night. I have heard that next week is her last episode, but I haven't heard anything about who is going to replace her.


Actress was great in Broadchurch, no idea why she has been such a big miss as The Doctor.  Last 2 episodes were first that were cohesive as to plot, best of her era IMO. I have a little, nagging thought they may end the series...oh noooo not with a whimper please.


----------



## Lynne G

Had chicken, so decided to make my own chicken my own burritos for dinner.  Now full.  

And yep, generally make my mashed from cut up taters, rather than any box. Easy enough to do.


----------



## Charade67

Long, busy day today. Have I mentioned how much I hate dealing with insurance? Just when I think I've seen it all, a company hands me a new problem.  We have a client I will call Mary Smith. She is a dependent on her husband's insurance plan. Today I received a claim check for a claim date of 1/27 for Mary, and a date of 1/6 for her husband John.  The problem is that John is not a client of ours and was not seen in our office on 1/6. I called the insurance company and they swear they received an electronic claim for John. This is impossible. We do not have any of his information in our computers and therefore cannot generate a claim for him. I suspect they processed Mary's claim from 1/6 twice and somehow managed to put John's info on one of them by mistake.  (We had already received a payment for Mary's claim of 1/6  two weeks ago.) Hopefully it will just be a simple matter of refunding the payment they sent in error.



mckennarose said:


> Charade, The 4th Doctor was my Doctor....I watched it religiously as a kid. My kids watched a lot of the 10th and 11th Doctors, but they don't watch anymore. I can't seem to get into it again.


I started watching with the 5th Doctor, so he has always been my favorite. I also liked watching Peter Davison in All Creatures Great and Small.  I also love the 10th Doctor. David Tennant is such a great actor. 


keishashadow said:


> Mash from a box ew. Even the restaurant supply house stuff can’t compare to that derived from a fresh tater IMO


I still have some instant potatoes in a pouch. I'm going to make them tomorrow because I hate wasting food, but going forward I'm only going to make them from real potatoes.




keishashadow said:


> Actress was great in Broadchurch, no idea why she has been such a big miss as The Doctor. Last 2 episodes were first that were cohesive as to plot, best of her era IMO. I have a little, nagging thought they may end the series...oh noooo not with a whimper please.


I binge watched Broadchurch because of David Tennant. I will admit that I even watched a few episodes of Duck Tales because he voiced Scrooge McDuck.  I couldn't watch Jessica Jones though. His character in the show was just too creepy and evil for me. 


B got some good news today. She found out that one of her good friends from high school will be transferring to her University in the fall. I think it would be nice if they end up in the same dorm.

I think I will go binge watch some Doctor Who And see if it helps me understand what i watched last night.


----------



## Sue M

Charade- looks like a nice cake!  Cute stuffie!  I had Key Lime frozen pie on a stick dipped in chocolate in Key West, yum.  I think it’s my fav pie.

Lynne- love a good burger! 

Bobbie- it would kill me to paint over wood trim too, ugh. I love creme brûlée too! So yummy. 
Wishing Brian good luck with Universal.

keishashadow- wow!  Sounds like a holiday dinner!  Congrats on the cruise score!  

DisneyLife congrats on the Universal trip! We went last Sept but didn’t go to HHN, not for us. We hate getting scared.

Patty you’re both looking great!  Enjoy HRH. And yay for those WDW family rates lol!

mac  was the season opener good on WD?  I think I put it on record, hope so!


----------



## macraven

Sue 
Are you all rested up from your vacation or wishing you were back in the land of sunshine ?

I have seen better season openers for WD
I believe that next Sunday show will have a bang to it!

I’m not fond when a show is doing “dramatic light settings” and can’t see the actors clearly in parts of the show
But from what I have read, some found it added to the episode 

Rained in my area today off and on but tomorrow back in the mid 60’s and no rain


----------



## Sue M

Charade good news for B!  David Tennant was my fav Dr too.

Lynne are you watching the new StarTrek Picard?  So far I’m enjoying it.

Speaking of Bacon, lol,

mac- I’m still in Mexico!


----------



## macraven

Sue M said:


> Charade good news for B!  David Tennant was my fav Dr too.
> 
> Lynne are you watching the new StarTrek Picard?  So far I’m enjoying it.
> 
> Speaking of Bacon, lol,
> 
> mac- I’m still in Mexico!


Well in that case ignore what I sajd
Lol

I can’t keep up with where all my homies are ...
I feel like mom to at least 50 people 

It’s good weather in Mexico
stay another week as it’s cold back where you kind of live when not on vacation

What are you doing up this late
It’s going on  1:00


----------



## ky07

Good morning homies and i know it's really early but unable to sleep cause I got heartbreaking news tonight.
My mom has been battling lung cancer since October of last year and it spread throughout her body and last night she lost her battle but I will miss her very much but I take comfort in knowing she's no longer in pain and my faith tells me this is not good bye but I'll see her on the otherside.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh KY, sending you our family's sympathy, and hope you can find some peace and comfort.  Hugs and so sorry to hear of  the loss of your dear mom.   Take care.


----------



## Lynne G

Cancer has taken way too many known people.  Terrible disease, and was so sorry to see KY's post.  Very hard to loose a loved one, and a parent.  

  


Well, it is a Tuesday, and a fat one, too.  

Hehe, see, that fat taco better have some Mardi Gras seasoning.  Yep, Taco Tuesday, is here.  And well, time for a doughnut to.  I always grew up with today being Fastnacht Day.  My father's family has German roots, so mom made donuts many a year, when I young.  Now a days, we let a store baker do it.  Will certainly pick up a doughnut or two, maybe a taco stop, maybe not.  But you can bet, even without a doughnut pickup, Mac will be doing her Taco Bell run.  Get your orders in.  She may pass a doughnut store, so lucky you may be.


 and I bet, there are some that will say,  

So yeah everyone, 

 






And with all that eating, yeah:
 


Glad to hear Sue is still enjoying some Mexican fun. 

Charade, I hate insurance company annoyances too.  Hope all got straightened out.  

Well, with Mac and Schumi seeing rain, I will join that club.  Rain on and off today and even some tomorrow.  Good thing is, it always seems to bring the warm, so more than 10 degrees warmer this morning commute.  Did feel damp, and I thought I hear some rain in the overnight.  But could not have been that much, and early, as streets were dry.  Very dark out, with a nice, thick cloud cover.

So, yes, another sweater is on, and heavier slacks.  I know better.  Even with the outside temps nicer, inside is still almost too cool for my taste.

Hello homies, have a nice morning and hope some had a nice morning.  

Tea, yep, I am consistent.


----------



## Disxuni

Thanks for the comments on being thankful I was safe on the road. I think a lot of practice of driving on I-91/I-4 in different conditions helps me a lot. When you go to a lot of places solo you tend to have to find a way to fend for yourself. Even when I have friends with me I typically drive since most seem uncomfortable just driving on those roads in general.

Nice to hear from you @pattyw! Good luck with his search. Also, I bet B is excited, @Charade67. It would be nice if they roomed together, but at least they'll be at the same campus which will be awesome!

@macraven I think any mom who has 50 children would have difficulty keeping up. Even some moms with three children get their names mixed up.

@ky07 sorry for the unfortunate news. She's in my thoughts. As you said, at least she is no longer suffering. 

I hope all the homies have a good day and good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Dix!  Hope things are going well for you.

Yep, I have no problem driving around Orlando, and I do most of the driving where ever I go.

Ooh, German donuts brought in.  Sweet with my tea.


----------



## macraven

ky07 said:


> Good morning homies and i know it's really early but unable to sleep cause I got heartbreaking news tonight.
> My mom has been battling lung cancer since October of last year and it spread throughout her body and last night she lost her battle but I will miss her very much but I take comfort in knowing she's no longer in pain and my faith tells me this is not good bye but I'll see her on the otherside.


We as a group are very sorry and know how hard this hurts you 
Losing a mom is difficult 
We are sending you hugs, love and prayers 

Be assured you will see her again someday in Heaven

We are here for you anytime if you need a friend 
Your homie family cares


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> Welcome back Patty!





DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I’ve been wondering where you were!!!
> 
> Glad to see you back!!
> 
> It doesn’t surprise me to see you at HR either!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks! Yep- HR is truly our happy place! Everything seems better when we're there with our extended family at the hotel!



bobbie68 said:


> Hi it's great to hear from  you. You two look like your having fun. There is no better place to be. I was just looking back today to see when you posted last, I was thinking of you. I was gone for several months too. I totally understand what you mean. Things are still up and down but I do enjoy the thread and it gives me a break from what is in my head. Congrats to Troy!! I hope your kitties are good, treating one for lymphoma right now but the rest are good. Brian just applied to Universal and waiting a phone interview time. Fingers crossed and we are looking to be down there this summer. Liv is doing good in on line college. I am glad your back!!



Hi Bobbie!! Glad your move to Orlando is on track! We can definitely meet up then!! Kitties are all good! I think Troy misses them the most! We will travel to see him often as well as his friends, but the kitties don't have travel plans! LOL! He watches them daily on out cat cams!!





keishashadow said:


> That is amazing . Sitting under a sloth throw as i type this lol
> 
> Patty - great news for your boy.  Madame Leone predicts many (more) trips to Orlando for you in the coming years.



 Hi Keisha!! 
Ha- I like Madame Leota!!  



macraven said:


> I’ve been watching Walking Dead since 7:30 and only looking at the Dis during commercials so missed pattyW post until now
> 
> Glad you came back home here pattyw
> We have missed youse
> 
> Have fun in Orlando and great news about your son!



Hi Mac!! Thanks! Missed you guys too!




Lynne G said:


> Woot! Troy working at Disney. How convenient is that, Patty? Sweet, that you are enjoying some HRH time. Hoping for happier times for you, and your family.



Hi Lynne!! Thanks! So happy for Troy- living out his dream in Orlando!  

Hi @Sue M !! Enjoy Mexico! Loved the pics!

Thank you all for your welcome backs!! You guys are the best!! We had a great weekend at the HRH! Back to work today! Rain today (that's good for us in Feb!). But, I believe Ol Man Winter is on his way to town later this week! Ugh!

@ky07 - So very sorry on the loss of your Mom! Hugs and prayers to you and your family!


----------



## macraven

Maybe I misread what Lynne wrote....
Did she say she’s bringing the donuts to us this morning......teehee

Now I want to make a run to Krispie Kreme

I got a kick or her Monday postings with the cat and beads for Fat Tuesday 


pattyw, great to see you back here!
Did you read of our new rule that anyone with a name starting with letter P is the one that brings donuts on Mondays?
Jk

Disxuni how have you been with your college class?
I’m sure it keeps you busy
Classes taken online usually are done at a fast pace
It can fly by too quickly


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, doughnuts  for all.


----------



## Charade67

Quick lunchtime post. 
I just wanted to pop in and offer Ky condolences on the loss of his mother. You and your family are in my prayers.

I will come back when I get off work. I really, really need a vacation.


----------



## Lynne G

- get ya, Charade. Me too, good thing next week, is a 2 day one. NYC will be our fun, short vacation. Highly thinking of taking Friday off.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

doing a quick stop in!!!!

All caught up on the reading...there were quite a few pages to catch up on lol

Been super busy here...as usual.  I'm trying to get most of the weeks work done on the classes, as we are heading out of town on Friday.  Just heading to the big city to catch an NHL hockey game.   Going to watch the Oilers plays the Jets.  It should be a good game.  We are hoping that McDavid will be playing.  We haven't seen him play live yet, and since we paid a few $$$ for the tickets, we would really like to watch him perform his magic.  He just makes it look so effortless.  Hubby bought the tickets at a silent auction when he was curling one weekend.  We are going with his sister and her dh.  It should be a good kid free weekend.  I'm needing the break away.

Work at Pier 1 is absolutely insane.  I asked to not be put on any more schedules going forward.  So that is one worry off my back now.  And I'm usually able to get a little extra work done on my courses in the afternoons at the day job 

Since it's taco tuesday...I'm making Korean beef tacos for supper in honor of Mac 

@ky07  I'm very sorry to hear about your mom.  That is not an easy person to be missing out of your life.  My thoughts are with you in the coming months. 

@Sue M   I hope the weather is hot and the beverages are numerous and delicious   A friend is also in Mexico right now...and she keeps posting pictures and OH MY I'm wishing we could escape...but with my classes...it is not possible for me to do that and complete them on time. So I'll just have to enjoy my getaway to Edmonton 

@bobbie68   renovations are not always fun...the end result is worth all the blood, sweat and teas.  And I hope Brain does get on the phone interview!

@Lynne G   I'll have a boston cream filled one please.  Although my pants say for the love of god woman, please eat some salad!!!

@macraven  I hope your taco tuesday is delicious...and I haven't watched the WD since Carl died.  I just lost interest.  I have many friends who still faithfully watch it yet too 

@Charade67  I head you on the vacation.  This get away is very needed.  Both the DH and I are looking forward to it.  

Well, I should get more papers shuffled and probably more invoices entered into various systems or at least look like I'm working  

Schumi, MacK, Keisha,  Disney Pro, and anyone else I missed...have a great day!!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Sweet, those hockey tickets, Pumpkin.  Yeah, even our team ones are not cheap.  You sound busy, but that’s a good thing.  And yep, I like that kind of doughnut too.


----------



## ky07

Thank you homies for the kind thoughts and prayers.
My mom was a strong and tough lady from fighting cancer and almost dying of a anurism rupturing in her stomach and she was suffering so bad towards the end and it comforts me to know now she can be with my dad and she did say she will get to be with Jesus and my dad .
God bless you homies for the support and love


----------



## macraven

Sending you lots of


----------



## Lynne G

KY, sending more prayers.   Hoping to send some more comfort and peace.


----------



## mckennarose

@ky07, We haven't met yet, but I wanted to add my condolences to you and your family.  I'm very sorry to hear of your mother's passing.  ((hugs))


I'm coming down with a cold here, so not posting a lot today.  I made a chicken for dinner so I'll have the bones for some good chicken soup tomorrow.


----------



## Lynne G

Sorry to hear you are coming down with a cold, McK.  Well wishes of mummy dust sent.

And yum, chicken soup.


----------



## macraven

Feel better real soon Mrose


----------



## Charade67

I'm back.  I needed a little down time after work. 
Yesterday, just before i left work, I took a message for one of our therapists. This morning I noticed it was on the counter near her inbox. This morning she came in and asked about the message. I asked her if she called the client back yesterday and she said no, because she was just now seeing the message. When I told her I left it yesterday afternoon she said, "Oh, I didn't see it." I wrote it on a 4x6 bright yellow sticky note and stuck it to her phone! My theory is that she took it off the phone yesterday, placed it on the counter and promptly forgot about it. 
Later in the morning I discovered that another therapist hasn't checked her voicemail since August. I got her permission to access her voicemail and found 2o messages that she had never listened to. I wrote them all down for her, but most were deleted since they were so far out of date. 
This is why I need a vacation. 



Lynne G said:


> And well, time for a doughnut to. I always grew up with today being Fastnacht Day. My father's family has German roots, so mom made donuts many a year, when I young.


I like the donut tradition. I have an Irish background, so apparently we are supposed to eat pancakes today.



Disxuni said:


> Also, I bet B is excited, @Charade67. It would be nice if they roomed together, but at least they'll be at the same campus which will be awesome!


 I don't know if rooming together would be a good idea or not. Sometimes that is a good way to end a friendship. It would be nice if they were on the same hall. 



macraven said:


> Now I want to make a run to Krispie Kreme


 Sadly, our nearest one is an hour's drive. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Just heading to the big city to catch an NHL hockey game.


 Sounds like fun. I have never been to a professional hockey game. I have only seen a couple of college games. 



mckennarose said:


> I'm coming down with a cold here, so not posting a lot today.


You have my sympathies. I am still trying to shake a cough. 

Almost time to start cooking dinner.  Nothing too exciting tonight. Just ham, mashed potatoes, and Brussels sprouts.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh we ended up with breakfast for dinner.  Bacon and peppers in an omelette, and French toast.  Seems the white bread was getting old, so use up rest of eggs, and dinner is served.

Still misty out, but not that cool feeling. Got gas for the car, not much of a line, so was a good time to go. Had to wait for the train both ways, so I guess it took me 20 or so minutes from the crossing on the way back.

Ack, older one left this odd movie on the TV, but remote is here, as he is playing online and yapping with his friends that are online too.


----------



## macraven

Sweet dreams homies..

Leaving the porch light on for any that wander in later


----------



## Lynne G

Good thing Mac left that light on, as foggy out commute.  Waiting to hear the fog horn.  LOL  It might be call calling the camel or a girl here.     Oh yes, homies, another happy Wednesday is upon us, and happy to know, my hoping day off is 2 days away.  Yes indeed, Friday will be here soon enough.  But let's get over this hump of a day, middle of the week, and smile knowing another month will pass us by at the end of this week.
 no silly cat, a camel. Like this:  and a minion saying it is always cute: 


Ah, oh yes, not really feeling cool outside, with all that rain around, but oh my, heater is nicely pushing warmer air inside.  Tea, why thank you.  Second cup coming up soon.

So Good Morning homies.  Hope McK is feeling better, and any other homie not feeling well, well wishes sent.  And more hugs to KY.


----------



## Lynne G

And yeah, go nuts.  


Pistachio Day is here.


----------



## macraven

Any chance of a picture of Wednesday ?
( Adams family)


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Foggy and rainy here. Today we are supposed to have a high of 63.  Tomorrow will have a high of 43. I hate these drastic changes in temperature. 

Not really a fan of pistachios. I will wait for Friday and celebrate national chili day.


----------



## Disxuni

Feel better soon @mckennarose! 

I agree with you there, @Charade67. There is a lot to consider when you try to room with someone.

@macraven I have been on schedule and been doing good with my grades so far. 

I'd say "yay" for Spring Break coming up soon. However, it won't be that much of a break. Considering it will be right after the point in which I told myself I'd start my availability for employment. The weekend right before Spring Break starts I have a weekend planned with my friends. I didn't want to apply right away and ask for time off, so holding off until afterward. So, if I don't have something lined up right after that, I'll be definitely applying a lot during that time, as well as will probably try to get class work done as well to get ahead.

Hope the homies have a good Hump Day!


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Any chance of a picture of Wednesday ?
> ( Adams family)




um, she started my Wednesday post.  But here's another one:


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 











Cat picture for the cat lovers here. I particularly like this one...LOL





Walking Dead one for Mac....LOL



This little guy is so cute......all the animatronic ones on preorder have sold out. This is going to be the hot Christmas must have toy. Disney hit a gold mine with this one. They are going to make millions on this little fella above.




macraven said:


> I have to say that Robo is always very good to acknowledge all of us here
> No one can feel neglected as she goes back to see who has posted and has something to say to all
> She’s a nice homie!



Thank you Mac....you have made a wonderful home for everyone here on the Sans thread.




keishashadow said:


> Congrats! Enjoy



Thanks Keisha......hope you and your hubby had a great time on your vacation and celebrating your anniversary.




schumigirl said:


> Robo......always good to see you......and belated Happy Anniversary.......glad you had such a lovely visit with family......always the best!



Thanks Schumi....sounds like you are all doing well and enjoying good food, friends and drink. Sending some Florida sunshine your way 




buckeev said:


> My Sweet Bride and I do have a little break scheduled for the first week of April though...headed to our 1st stay in our Copper Creek DVC. (after two years of ownership!) First time to spend my birthday in Orlando!



Great to hear you and your wife are going get a nice vacation on your birthday.




schumigirl said:


> DLPN.......yes, what folks on the ships have had to put up with is awful.....there’s a British couple been on a ship for four weeks and are going out of their mind being stuck in tiny cabins all day every day! And no signs of any virus!



I saw on the Internet an older couple who were posting. I wonder why the British government is not doing something to bring them home. If they could get them home to an airbase with a quarantined mini hospital at least they would be close to home. They have done that with some American off that ship. It’s all very frightening.




schumigirl said:


> I have heels, but nothing like the good old days.......not sure I’d be able to walk in them let alone for any time!! I keep telling her she’s doing her back no favours..



I have not walked in heels for years and never will again. They are very nice to look at, but not comfortable at all. It would be hysterical to watch me even try....LOL




Sue M said:


> Robo- oh no. I missed the post but saw now you got into fire ants. How awful. I got bit I don’t know how many times years ago when my mom lived in N. Miami Beach. I was standing in line at the kiosk to get a soda, when I felt stinging on my ankle. Looked down and fire ants were all over my feet and ankle. Luckily the beach shower was close by so I ran for it to wash them off. Awful. I loaded up on Benadryl but couldn’t wear shoes at all. Flip flops for rest of trip.



Ouch!!!!!!  They are pesky painful devils for sure.




Sue M said:


> Robo- nice you had some family time and enjoyed Portofino and Harry Potter! Happy Anniversary!



Thanks Sue. Grandson and family really had a great time.




mckennarose said:


> It is really sad to see what's happening in China. I've been keeping an eye on it and watching video from people who are in Wuhan. I'm wondering what the status in the US will be when we travel in May.
> There was a suspected case in a hospital south of us. A college student who returned from winter break. Thankfully, he tested negative.



We have a Canadian retired college professor who travels to that province to teach 2 to 3 times a year. He was supposed to go back in May......needless to say he is not going.

It is really frightening.



Charade67 said:


> I love lemon meringue pie, but have never been able to make it. I can never get my meringue to set properly.



I found a lemon meringue pie recipe on line and tried it and it set properly. Don’t bake a lot so was glad to stumble on it.




schumigirl said:


> For us that love photobombs...….



LOL....CUTE PIC



schumigirl said:


> First batch of cherry and coconut scones cooling.....



WOW.....looks delicious.




Sue M said:


> Today I’m going to start laying out clothes I want to pack for Mexico.



Have a great trip to MexicoSue.




bobbie68 said:


> I was browsing for me then decided to look for Brian. I couldn't believe it I found a job that would be perfect for him and he had just about all the qualifications. He quickly applied and yesterday he got an email that he passed the first round and will now send his application to a hiring manager, we are so excited. Just keeping every part of our body crossed.



Great news bobbie68......sending every good wish that Brian gets the job.



bobbie68 said:


> Robo that was so nice that they invited you to go with them and score PBH even better. It sounds like they had a nice visit at your home too. Happy Belated Anniversary I hope you had a great night.



Thanks bobbie68.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I can honestly say we don't have those here. in Santa land  I guess when you live somewhere that has great temps all year...your going to have some other " things " to deal with. I would take the fire ants over the cold. I'm sooo done with winter already. My feet silently cry when I put socks on every morning



LOL......after a bite from a fire ant  you might change your mind.




Sue M said:


> Mani-pedi done. She did a light blue with a touch of sparkles. Said it will be nice ocean/beach colour! First I picked out a colour and she sad no! That’s not a good Mexico vacay colour, lol. So I said fine, you pick. You can tell I’ve been going to her for years.



Yeah for mani and pedi always nice to have a salon foo foo day.




Lynne G said:


> And so, the cold weather has arrived. Weather guy said, it will be a winter day feeling. Sigh. 32 out said the car. And with an almost happy voice, the weather guy said, and tomorrow, the temperature will be 12. Sigh. And he said, mostly cloudy day, with bits of sun. Hey, I am hoping a bit of sun comes during my lunchtime walk. Enough cold wind, and it felt chilly this morning. Hence, properly doing the thirsty Thursday.



Sending some  your way Lynne.




Charade67 said:


> I think I have been getting mammograms since I was 40. Lucky me also got to start getting colonoscopies earlier than normal because my mother had colon cancer in addition to the breast cancer.



Early mammograms here too and colonoscopies every 3 or sooner as needed. I have UC so necessary. So thankful we have such testing for early detection of cancers and other maladies.




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Funny that picture kind of reminds me of our dogs!!!


cute pic of the doggy’s.




keishashadow said:


> DH & I both got stitches removed at derm yesterday & good results on the testing. A good day



Glad to hear good results on your tests. Always sets the minds at ease for sure.




bobbie68 said:


> My dad and a friend came over for dinner and pie for my late birthday.



Happy late birthday bobbie68






bobbie68 said:


> Liv is doing a little better at work. There are a few people who trigger the anxiety more, but she has come home a little less stressed. She is doing good this semester with school. Thanks for asking about her.



Glad to hear Liv is doing better.




keishashadow said:


> Afternoon all . Waiting for the mr to try to install the ring doorbell. Wish us luck lol



We have talking cameras all over outside of homes. Some guy came to the door and the camera alarmed me and I spoke to him through the camera......LOL he was looking for the camera.

You will have to let us know how you like your ring camera.




keishashadow said:


> Slow day, getting ready to take ham out of oven. Making ‘real’ mashed taters, greens, yellow beans, corn, pineapple chunks, dinner rolls & pumpkin pie for dessert. Haven’t eaten yet, wanted to save room



Sounds yummy.




pattyw said:


> Long lost stranger checking in! Had some not so great times lately so I've been MIA!



Patty so nice to hear from you.




pattyw said:


> But checking in from the HRH club tonight! Troy has officially moved to Orlando. Right now, he is working at Disney. Looking for a job in his field! Missing the boy so we hopped on down!



Glad to hear you got Troy settled in. Hope he finds the job of his dreams.




ky07 said:


> My mom has been battling lung cancer since October of last year and it spread throughout her body and last night she lost her battle but I will miss her very much but I take comfort in knowing she's no longer in pain and my faith tells me this is not good bye but I'll see her on the otherside.



Ky07 my condolences to you and your family.



Granddaughter flew in last Thursday. We have been having some beach, shopping and pool time. She graduated in December with her MBA and has been taking her time looking for the right job. She landed her dream job at a global financial firm so this was the window of time she could make the trip. I can’t believe she is all grown up. Seems like yesterday she was a little girl.

It’s 79 right now supposed to be 84 here today. It’s a bit cloudy right now.

Today is my birthday and my neighbors are having us over to celebrate. I have received some nice cards and calls. So thankful to be remembered.

I have a dental appointment today. Not exactly what I wanted to do, but only day I could get in.

Need to get scootin on some trip plans for grandson when he gets out of school and of course looking forward to another HHN this year.



Shout out to Tink....hope you are doing well dear lady and things are calming down for you.

Disxumi hope your transition is easing some.

To all the other Sans family I missed quoting 

Have a great Wednesday everyone.


----------



## mckennarose

Robo56 said:


> Today is my birthday


Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

doing another quick stop in. I don't have any papers on my desk yet ( I know they are coming )  It's a  sunny day here today.  The weather has warmed up a bit finally ( warm to those of us here )  and winter seems to loosening it's grip on us.  It's one of those crisp cold mornings...but the sun is shinning and the energy just feels good!!!!  You know those certain days where is energy just feels good...it's one of those days.  The sunrise this morning was beautiful pinks and yellows....so I'll take it!  I'm hoping that I can maybe not have to pull out the big heavy winter coat anymore.  Today it was just my cool weather coat lol.  

@mckennarose  I hope you get better soon.  Those colds can linger for so long.  

@Charade67   I can see why you need a vacation.   That sounds like taking care of children...or herding cats!  That would be exhausting imo 

@Disxuni ...that sounds like a great plan!!!  Enjoy your weekend with friends.  I hope the job hunting goes good

@Lynne G   I'm just finishing up my tea.  It went down really fast this morning.  Either that or there is a hole in my cup! 

@Robo56  Happy birthday    I hope it's a good one, even with the dentist appointment.  And all the trip planning sounds like fun!

Well...the dreaded pile of paperwork has arrived.  It doesn't look too bad today.  Hopefully I can check in a little later.
I hope everyone has a good hump day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Have a very happy birthday, Robo.  Nice to celebrate with your granddaughter and neighbors.    Congratulations to your granddaughter finishing her MBA and getting a great sounding job.  Yeah, they do grow up.  And also happy to hear grandson and you had some fun too.

Yeah, you'll see a wahoo from me today.  Close to 60 again.  Walk is on.  But then of course, the colder weather is starting to arrive by tomorrow.  May not see a wahoo from me in the cold windy day they are saying for Thursday.


----------



## Charade67

Happy birthday Robo!!! So sorry you have to spend part of it with the dentist.

Pumpkin - Funny you should mention herding cats. Last night I dreamed that a bunch of cats were in my backyard. A couple of the managed to get into my house. I had to put one back out because she was clawing my recliner.

Almost time for lunch. I’m thinking Chick-fil-A.


----------



## Sue M

@Robo56


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 476848
> 
> View attachment 476855
> 
> View attachment 476853
> 
> View attachment 476854
> 
> View attachment 476856
> 
> Cat picture for the cat lovers here. I particularly like this one...LOL
> 
> View attachment 476850
> 
> View attachment 476847
> 
> Walking Dead one for Mac....LOL
> 
> View attachment 476852
> 
> This little guy is so cute......all the animatronic ones on preorder have sold out. This is going to be the hot Christmas must have toy. Disney hit a gold mine with this one. They are going to make millions on this little fella above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac....you have made a wonderful home for everyone here on the Sans thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Keisha......hope you and your hubby had a great time on your vacation and celebrating your anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Schumi....sounds like you are all doing well and enjoying good food, friends and drink. Sending some Florida sunshine your way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear you and your wife are going get a nice vacation on your birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw on the Internet an older couple who were posting. I wonder why the British government is not doing something to bring them home. If they could get them home to an airbase with a quarantined mini hospital at least they would be close to home. They have done that with some American off that ship. It’s all very frightening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not walked in heels for years and never will again. They are very nice to look at, but not comfortable at all. It would be hysterical to watch me even try....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch!!!!!!  They are pesky painful devils for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sue. Grandson and family really had a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a Canadian retired college professor who travels to that province to teach 2 to 3 times a year. He was supposed to go back in May......needless to say he is not going.
> 
> It is really frightening.
> 
> 
> 
> I found a lemon meringue pie recipe on line and tried it and it set properly. Don’t bake a lot so was glad to stumble on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....CUTE PIC
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.....looks delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great trip to MexicoSue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great news bobbie68......sending every good wish that Brian gets the job.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bobbie68.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL......after a bite from a fire ant  you might change your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah for mani and pedi always nice to have a salon foo foo day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending some  your way Lynne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early mammograms here too and colonoscopies every 3 or sooner as needed. I have UC so necessary. So thankful we have such testing for early detection of cancers and other maladies.
> 
> 
> 
> cute pic of the doggy’s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear good results on your tests. Always sets the minds at ease for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy late birthday bobbie68
> 
> View attachment 476887
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear Liv is doing better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have talking cameras all over outside of homes. Some guy came to the door and the camera alarmed me and I spoke to him through the camera......LOL he was looking for the camera.
> 
> You will have to let us know how you like your ring camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patty so nice to hear from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you got Troy settled in. Hope he finds the job of his dreams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ky07 my condolences to you and your family.
> 
> 
> 
> Granddaughter flew in last Thursday. We have been having some beach, shopping and pool time. She graduated in December with her MBA and has been taking her time looking for the right job. She landed her dream job at a global financial firm so this was the window of time she could make the trip. I can’t believe she is all grown up. Seems like yesterday she was a little girl.
> 
> It’s 79 right now supposed to be 84 here today. It’s a bit cloudy right now.
> 
> Today is my birthday and my neighbors are having us over to celebrate. I have received some nice cards and calls. So thankful to be remembered.
> 
> I have a dental appointment today. Not exactly what I wanted to do, but only day I could get in.
> 
> Need to get scootin on some trip plans for grandson when he gets out of school and of course looking forward to another HHN this year.
> 
> View attachment 476851
> 
> Shout out to Tink....hope you are doing well dear lady and things are calming down for you.
> 
> Disxumi hope your transition is easing some.
> 
> To all the other Sans family I missed quoting
> 
> Have a great Wednesday everyone.



Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## macraven

I step away from my phone for a bit and find out it is Robo’s birthday 

I have such limitations using the phone to post so using the board pictures for a proper birthday wish for her

  Robbie!


----------



## bobbie68

Good Afternoon 

It has been raining here since yesterday and I believe we are in for another day. The weather is cooler so it feels a little raw out. Everyday trying to get a little more of  the rooms organized and packed so Brian can paint them. House remodeling will be going on for the next 6 weeks or so. I am not use to my house upside down but I know it is for a good cause!!

I made meatloaf, with cauliflower mashed potatoes and cream corn last night. Tonight probably will be broccoli and pasta. Tomorrow night Charlie will be helping with cooking he makes a nice chicken stir fry. I hope we will be celebrating him passing his driving permit. 

Robo Happy Birthday  I hope you have a great day! It sounds like you have some nice weather coming in, enjoy it. Congrats to your granddaughter and enjoy her visit.

KY07 I am so sorry about losing your mom. 

Pumpkin I hope you have a nice weekend going to the NHL game. I use to go to some many years ago. Just getting away sometimes is a good thing.

Mkrose I hope you are feeling better! Chicken soup is such a good cold remedy. My mom use to boil chicken for it (not so good) I use the bones from rotisserie chicken gives it a good flavor.

Charade I hope your work days go smoother. It is ridiculous that people take a job that they don't want to do the work for. Krispy Kreme was here for a short time then left. My family loves burssel sprouts. I sautee them with lots of spices.

Lynne your breakfast dinner sounded good. I love breakfast any time of the day! I love french toast grilled in oil (nice and crispy) or as a casserole. Thanks for the pistacio day reminder, I love them. I thik the kitten pic says it all about hump day!

Disxuni Enjoy your weekend with your friends. Good luck on the job search!

 to Mac, Schumi, Tink, Patty, Monykalyn, DLPN, Sue and all the rest of the SANS family! Have a great day!


----------



## Charade67

Look what was waiting for me when I got home.


----------



## keishashadow

Had to get another stitch removed that was hiding last Thursday.  Let me saw ow, ow & ow again.  Admit things felt much better after it departed . Today pasta day here in deference to Ash Wednesday.  Mac & Cheese for some of us and pasta oglio for the mr.  Easy peasy 



ky07 said:


> Good morning homies and i know it's really early but unable to sleep cause I got heartbreaking news tonight.
> My mom has been battling lung cancer since October of last year and it spread throughout her body and last night she lost her battle but I will miss her very much but I take comfort in knowing she's no longer in pain and my faith tells me this is not good bye but I'll see her on the otherside.


So so sorry for your loss.  She sounds like she was an amazing woman!


mckennarose said:


> I'm coming down with a cold here, so not posting a lot today. I made a chicken for dinner so I'll have the bones for some good chicken soup tomorrow.


Oh no, that RX is the best one for a cold IMO


Robo56 said:


> Granddaughter flew in last Thursday. We have been having some beach, shopping and pool time. She graduated in December with her MBA and has been taking her time looking for the right job. She landed her dream job at a global financial firm so this was the window of time she could make the trip. I can’t believe she is all grown up. Seems like yesterday she was a little girl.


How proud you must be 


Charade67 said:


> Look what was waiting for me when I got home.
> View attachment 476964


My mouth is hanging open, that is so cool...build a bear?


----------



## keishashadow

Happy birthday Robbie!


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> My mouth is hanging open, that is so cool...build a bear?


Yes. Available online only right now. They also have the current Doctor.


----------



## macraven

Ouch,  ...Keisha!
Once stitches get embedded in your skin, it hurts to have them removed 

did you scream?  yell?


----------



## mckennarose

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Just heading to the big city to catch an NHL hockey game. Going to watch the Oilers plays the Jets


I meant to comment on this yesterday.... So excited for you!  I LOVE hockey!


Lynne G said:


> Sorry to hear you are coming down with a cold, McK. Well wishes of mummy dust sent.





macraven said:


> Feel better real soon Mrose





Charade67 said:


> You have my sympathies. I am still trying to shake a cough.





Lynne G said:


> Hope McK is feeling better, and any other homie not feeling well, well wishes sent.





Disxuni said:


> Feel better soon @mckennarose!





Pumpkin1172 said:


> @mckennarose I hope you get better soon. Those colds can linger for so long.


Thank you everyone for the warm get well wishes!  You're all such nice people!  My throat is a little less sore today, which is good.  That's the part about being sick that I hate the most.  I am still coughing and stuffy but hopefully it won't last too long.  I did have a flu shot in the Fall, and this feels just like a regular cold so far.  There are a lot of people sick with the flu around here now.


bobbie68 said:


> Mkrose I hope you are feeling better! Chicken soup is such a good cold remedy. My mom use to boil chicken for it (not so good) I use the bones from rotisserie chicken gives it a good flavor.


Oh yes, chicken soup is so good when you're sick.  I use the pressure cooker for my broth and it comes out really nice.  


keishashadow said:


> Had to get another stitch removed that was hiding last Thursday. Let me saw ow, ow & ow again. Admit things felt much better after it departed


Oh, ouch!  I'm glad they got it out and it feels better!  

@Charade67: That bear and Tardis are the cutest!

I've not been very busy or productive the past two days, I'm afraid.  But I guess it's ok to rest for a bit when you're not feeling well.  I am Lysol-ing EVERYTHING.  I'ts been a little warmer out so I had some windows open to air out the house.

Thanks again for the well wishes!  I'm off to sip more soup and lay down.


----------



## Monykalyn

Life got busy again (still??). This past weekend was chili cookoff=looks on track for another good year (>$125K net). Which is good as we just got news the Boys&Girls Club will be partnering with another school and doing an integrated program with a brand newly built school building in an underserved area of town. Our one integrated unit here is a huge success (this is the one that Sertoma raised the capital for and is named the Sertoma unit) as the kids go to school then shift to the B&GC part of the building for before/after school activities. No bussing needed.  The goal is to have a B&GC in every part of town, serve all kids/teens regardless of need. 
Had MiL, SiL, dh's oldest and her sisters/fiances/mom and her husband, DH's cousins all in town for the cookoff too. For the first time though, I went home to bed after dinner. Usually we all go out but this year I was wiped-and no wonder-urgent care today and sinus infection!. Ugh so ready for winter to be done. And it is wednesday and yep-snow AGAIN this wednesday-think it is now like 5-6 weeks in a row?

Ooh super sci-fi/marvel/ST/SW nerd here. But the Best Star Trek series so far was Deep Space Nine (haven't seen Picard yet)


ky07 said:


> My mom has been battling lung cancer since October of last year and it spread throughout her body and last night she lost her battle but I will miss her very much


 So sorry for your loss. Losing a parent is hard no matter your age.


Robo56 said:


> Today is my birthday


  Happy Birthday!!
Got to see the college kid briefly as she came home to fly out to SEattle from our airport. Middle kid is off to ARizona to check out the college there in a couple weeks, then Minnesota at end of March to check that campus. Trying to plan for August and HHN and Thanksgiving is proving difficult as I don't know what kid will be where by then. 

Did someone say then needed eggs for French toast?? have 2 dozen in fridge with another dozen hard boiled and peeled (think only a couple left now) and 2 dozen in bowl on counter. Girls are laying with well now-blue, bluey-green, brown eggs so pretty in a carton. Guess the neighbors will be getting some deliveries. 
Puppy tucked in beside me, he is getting big. Too smart for his own good. And cute.
Cold med kicking in, may be time to snooze.

Hello to all the peeps!! I've been trying to keep up even when I don't have time to reply!


----------



## macraven

Monyk 
Very happy you updated us on how you are and what you have been up to
I was counting noses here yesterday and wondered how you were doing 

You stay so busy all the time and accomplish a lot!
Good that you were able to get checked out and on meds for your sinus infection 
Hope it clears up and you feel better real soon!

You need some vacation time soon
(Not that you will get a lot of rest on them but boy oh boy, it is nice to get away from home and be carefree)

If we ever can get a homie meet up with all the gang here, I know we can count on you to bring the egg salad... your hens have really been busy laying eggs!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh yeah, MonyK, I'd take some eggs.  My neighbor chickens are now too old to produce.  Your family sounds so busy.  And sending some well wish mummy dust to ya.  Sinus infections are not fun at all.  Hope you get some time to relax, and sleep.  And very happy so much money was raised for those kids at the chili cookoff.  If I'd live closer, I'd be there, as I do like a good bowl of chili.

Well, those severe storms stayed mostly South and East of me, but we were rocking and rolling with what sounded like icy rain, or sleet, pounding the windows in the wee hours.  Puddles and wet road commute.  And oh my, wind, sustained around 20 to 25 mph, was pushing my car, and ooh, was pushed strongly from behind as a went around the building.  Oh, and gusts of 40 to 45 mph today.  Yeah, hair tie now in, and tea in hand.  Still so dark out.  But weather guy on the radio said may even see some sun today.  Ah yes, I'd be ready for some brightness on these last couple of gray skies days. 

So, since we have wind chills in the the high 20's, and the car said the outside temp was over 10 degrees lower than yesterday's temp at morning commute time, time to drink tea.  Yes, ladies and gents, it's Thirsty Thursday today!


 oh yes, 


So, good thing I didn't see a cow fly buy, hope your weather is warmer and nicer than mine, homies. 

Off to refill my tea cup.  Have a fabulous Thursday, and drink up, that means tomorrow is Friday, and you know, I really think a 3 day weekend is appropriate, as 2 day week next week, as NYC is the rest of the week days.  

Keisha, hoping that stitch removal site is feeling better now.  Ack, to have one to still pull out. 

And ooh, I have a bag of that vegetable mashed taters, as older one wanted to try it.  Maybe we'll have it tonight, Bobbie, with some steak, instead of meatloaf. I rarely make meatloaf as I am not a fan, and little one will not eat it.  I should make it, as the men in my house, tend to enjoy any kind of food.

Neat bear, Charade, even nicer it's now available, and you got one.

Good Morning all!


----------



## macraven

Good Thursday morning homies!

When when my boys were littles, Mr Mac and I enjoyed meatloaf
For the boys I told them it was square hamburgers and put a slice of it on a bun w/ ketchup 
Eventually they caught on but not until they were older


----------



## Lynne G

HaHa, Mac's story of meatloaf kids.  

Morning Mac and DisneyLife.

Hey, where's Tink, RAPStar, Kfish, and other missing homies?


----------



## macraven

They are playing hooky


----------



## keishashadow

Hello, winter...staying long?  Just say no...please!

Monyk - congrats on that haul for charity.  Don’t think our area has B&G clubs, perhaps in the city.  Lots of after-school programs in place for low income though.  

 I’m partial to Ferengis 

Mac - if truth be known i was focused on whether the Derm would be charging me for another procedure.  Kept my mind occupied while the nurse dug for gold 

I’m only one who enjoys (cold) meatloaf in family. One DS will eat if its all I have in the fridge. have had this version in my online recipe box for ages.


----------



## mckennarose

Monykalyn said:


> And it is wednesday and yep-snow AGAIN this wednesday-think it is now like 5-6 weeks in a row?


Ugh!  We woke up to some on the ground today too.  
I hope your sinus infection clears quickly!


Lynne G said:


> And oh my, wind, sustained around 20 to 25 mph, was pushing my car, and ooh, was pushed strongly from behind as a went around the building


Lynne, we lost power from the winds this morning!  Just for a little while, but some areas are still out.  They had to close one of the schools here because of no power.


Lynne G said:


> I rarely make meatloaf as I am not a fan, and little one will not eat it. I should make it, as the men in my house, tend to enjoy any kind of food.


I like meatloaf, but I make a turkey meatloaf.  I like ground beef but I rarely buy it so I started making turkey meatloaf.


macraven said:


> When when my boys were littles, Mr Mac and I enjoyed meatloaf
> For the boys I told them it was square hamburgers and put a slice of it on a bun w/ ketchup
> Eventually they caught on but not until they were older


Mac, LOL!  The things we do to trick our kids into eating when they're little!  I used to mix juice with seltzer water for my kids and tell them it was soda-juice.   

Keisha, I appear to be following you around the boards today! 

I'm still sick, but ok.  Trying to be a little more productive today now that the power is back on.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, that's a shame power went out for some time, McK.  Yeah, my phone gave me warnings about road hazards today.  Thank goodness our trash was the other day, so no trash cans out in my neighborhood, though I saw some as I commuted.  Airborne fun.  Hope you get better soon.  Rest a cold, and feed a cold, so hope you get both today.  

Kiesha, cute way to have meatloaf in your cookbook picture.  Yeah, would still not get me to eat it, probably.  I do make pigs in blanket sometimes.  Has to be beef hotdogs though.  

Pizza for lunch.  Yay!  No packing required. And eh, with the wind, may not do my lunchtime walk.  Well, maybe a short one.

And boo, shoo! For those getting snow again, like you MonyK.   Hope it melts fast.

With that have a perfectly good Afternoon.   Well, almost evening for Schumi and those across the pond.


----------



## keishashadow

mckennarose said:


> Keisha, I appear to be following you around the boards today!


Lol i see you


Lynne G said:


> Kiesha, cute way to have meatloaf in your cookbook picture. Yeah, would still not get me to eat it, probably. I do make pigs in blanket sometimes. Has to be beef hotdogs though.


I’m going with pigs in the blanket ur side of the state is a wrapped hot dog?

Here, if you say pigs in the blanket it equates to halupki. Yet another thing most of my family won’t touch.  Recipe makes so much, usually have some sitting in the deep freeze.  Of which i’m Still trying to empty out so i can defrost it.


----------



## macraven

Stuffed cabbage?
Growing up in the Midwest pigs in a blanket was what we called the hotdog/sausage wrap

I ate a lot of stuffed cabbage rolls and wrapped dogs
Loved them both


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Doing a quick stop in this morning.

I think we are all tired of winter.  It is time for it to GO AWAY!!!!  My feet are seriously irritated by socks now.  I'm constantly adjusting them, taking off y shoes/slippers and adjusting them.  My feet are soo ready for flip flops again.  

Meatloaf...I love it every once in awhile.  It is not a family favorite...but when they don't have to think of things to change up our meals, and they are not planning, purchasing or preparing it...then they don't get a choice lol  I may have to duck when they ask what's for dinner though lol

Tonight we are having Korean beef tacos.  We will see how this works.  Tossing them into the instant pot, so hoping it goes alright.  

I'm thinking it might be a 2 cups of tea day today.   Hitting the mall for a quick stop over my lunch.  I was doing some online snooping one boutique I like to go to.  I seen there were a couple of new blouses I would like...so I'm going to pick them up for our little get away this weekend.  It's not beach wear...but at least it's something new to wear to work!  

Have a good day everyone!!!!


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Did you read of our new rule that anyone with a name starting with letter P is the one that brings donuts on Mondays?



Ok got it! But you guys will have to trek to Buffalo(BRRRRR) to enjoy them! We have a donut shop here that makes HUGE delicious donuts!! 



Lynne G said:


> NYC will be our fun, short vacation. Highly thinking of taking Friday off.



Enjoy!! 



Robo56 said:


> Patty so nice to hear from you.



Thanks, Robo!



Robo56 said:


> Hope he finds the job of his dreams.



Yes, we do too! Praying every day! 



Robo56 said:


> Cat picture for the cat lovers here. I particularly like this one...LOL



Love it!!



macraven said:


> Stuffed cabbage?
> Growing up in the Midwest pigs in a blanket was what we called the hotdog/sausage wrap



Polish girl here- we call them golabki!

Having a snow storm today!! Most schools are closed- many flights canceled.  But thankfully, we only got about 4 inches so far.  Winds are supposed to ramp up to over 50 mph later so we're not done yet.  Snow will continue all of today and tomorrow!

Have a great afternoon all!! Planning to leave work early to beat the traffic!


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you're already home, Patty.  Yum, giant doughnuts.  Hoping to see if we can get together this Fall.  Really hoping those great AP rates that last September had.  Getting excited, as HHN is getting closer.  

Yep, quite the blustery walk for lunch.  Cool enough feeling for me, not as long a walk.

Pizza was good, and lots of cookies and mini brownies to snack on.  Birthday celebration in our office.  See, no cake.  LOL  

Good to hear from ya Pumpkin.  I hate socks, rarely wear them, unless really cold.  

Yes, Keisha, I guess I grew up calling hotdogs or little sausages in a wrapped dough pigs in a blanket. Polish I'm not, and had to look up halupki.  But you get the idea.  I use a Pillsbury roll, and stretch out the round a bit, then put the cut hotdog or sausage and squish closed. Sometimes they open up a bit, if not sealed enough.  Hmm, have not made them in some time.  Maybe when I pick up hotdogs again.  Never did wrap them in cabbage, but have seen ground beef in cabbage, and well, almost the time of year, when you put cabbage and corned beef together.  Though my corned beef comes from a Jewish deli.


----------



## macraven

Lynne, we did the same using Pillsbury roll dough 

Makes me want to go to Publix and buy the dough and dogs now

pattyw, hope your snowstorm is over by next Monday so you can do the run for our donuts here
Weather channel says it’s bad where you are
Hope you made it home safely

I have to rake up the gum ball stickies from our front yard tree before our lawn dude comes
tomorrow 

later all!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Hey everyone !

Glad to be checking in and actually feeling like typing something!

Had a short trip to the hospital had caught something nasty couldn’t keep anything down and basically got so severely dehydrated had to get some fluids and tests done and somehow everything came back negative  blood tests and everything.

Still not 100% but going in the right direction.

Bad headache still so will slowly work on getting caught back up.

Anyway I hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## mckennarose

DLPN, I'm sorry to hear of your illness and hospital visit!  I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Lynne G

Hope your headache goes away fast and get well soon, DisneyLife.  Glad it was nothing serious, most likely a bug of some sort.  

Steak sandwiches with fried peppers and onions, with cheese or not.  And wee, DH wants to get up and hour earlier tomorrow morning.  Sigh, did take the day off, but know I will still be an early bird.  Oh well.  May be slower moving.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Another frustrating day today. Every time I think I have seen it all with the insurance companies, one of them throws me a curve ball. One of the largest employers in our area uses insurance company "A". Well, this year company A has gone into some sort of partnership with company "B".  The provider must be contracted with both companies in order to get the claims paid. One of our providers is not contracted with company B. I sent him the information to apply, but the process takes roughly 5 months. Also, company B has been a real pain to work with this year. It really annoys me that company A didn't inform its providers about this new partnership. 



mckennarose said:


> I've not been very busy or productive the past two days,


 That's totally allowed when you are sick. 



Monykalyn said:


> Usually we all go out but this year I was wiped-and no wonder-urgent care today and sinus infection!. Ugh so ready for winter to be done. And it is wednesday and yep-snow AGAIN this wednesday-think it is now like 5-6 weeks in a row?


Sending well wishes your way. Sorry about all of the snow.



Lynne G said:


> Well, those severe storms stayed mostly South and East of me, but we were rocking and rolling with what sounded like icy rain, or sleet, pounding the windows in the wee hours.


I think you got it a lot worse than we did. We had wind and some bursts of strong rain. Today was sunny again, but temps dropped 20 degrees. 



keishashadow said:


> Here, if you say pigs in the blanket it equates to halupki.


 I had to look that up.



macraven said:


> Growing up in the Midwest pigs in a blanket was what we called the hotdog/sausage wrap


When I hear pigs in a blanket I think hot dogs wrapped in Pillsbury crescent rolls. Not something I ate much of. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I think we are all tired of winter.


 I think we are going to skip winter here.  I got a new heavy coat for Christmas and haven't work it yet. 



pattyw said:


> Having a snow storm today!!


 Yikes! Stay safe. 



macraven said:


> have to rake up the gum ball stickies from our front yard tree before our lawn dude comes
> tomorrow


 I hated those things. 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Had a short trip to the hospital had caught something nasty couldn’t keep anything down and basically got so severely dehydrated had to get some fluids and tests done and somehow everything came back negative  blood tests and everything.


 Sending wishes for a speedy recovery. 

Tonight I attempted omelets and buttermilk biscuits for supper.  The omelets were a bit of a disaster, but tasted fine. The biscuits were edible, but not very good. Dh ate several through. I think I need to stick to desserts.


----------



## Lynne G

Hmm, never made my own biscuits, Charade.  Sorry to hear of more insurance issues.  Yep, as had the other night, enjoy eggs for dinner sometimes.  

Ah, relaxing evening. Had some ice cream with some strawberries I cut up. Tasty. All but little one will eat strawberries. When she was a baby, when I fed her a strawberries and banana baby food, she broke out in hives. Older, she tried eating one again, and broke out in hives again. So she won’t eat anything with strawberries. Though I have to say, she does still get hives from eating out once in a great while, at a place she has eaten before without getting them. At least, unlike her allergies suffering brother, Benadryl taken makes her hives go away in about 20 minutes.



And yep


Thank goodness.

With that,


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Thanks everyone !


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Hey everyone !
> 
> Glad to be checking in and actually feeling like typing something!
> 
> Had a short trip to the hospital had caught something nasty couldn’t keep anything down and basically got so severely dehydrated had to get some fluids and tests done and somehow everything came back negative  blood tests and everything.
> 
> Still not 100% but going in the right direction.
> 
> Bad headache still so will slowly work on getting caught back up.
> 
> Anyway I hope everyone else is doing great!


I’m behind here so late in joining the choir in being thankful Dis-life is gonna live 
I hope you continue feeling better and feel better real soon!


----------



## macraven

charade 
Your company should be grateful for all the extra work you have to do for the clients and staff

You save the day for many of them!


----------



## schumigirl

@ky07 I`m so sorry to hear your mum has passed. You and your lady have been through an awful lot these last few years. Losing a parent is never easy. Sending you lots of hugs.....

mrose…..glad you`re on the mend, it`s not good feeling poorly. And yes, home made chicken soup is the best!! 




It`s Friday......been a little under the weather last few days...thanks to mac and Janet for their "keeping me cheerful emails".....appreciate them a lot!!! Apart from their emails, I haven`t even glanced at the internet last few days.

Quiet day and weekend ahead.....


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, Schumi not feeling well.  Sending well wishes mummy dust hoping that you are feeling better as the weekend comes.  

Ah, weather lady said cold and windy today. Good thing I got a nice, shower in already. Yeah, could not sleep after DH left.



It’s a hey all, Friday is here.

And I know Charade will be eating the national food day food today.  


So have a bowl or put some chili on your hotdog. Maybe MonyK has some left over to share. Too bad none she ate cleared her sinuses out.  Hope you are felling better, MonyK.


Okay, quiet  is always appreciated, so here is hoping the sick bay houses have healthier residents, and a fabulous Friday is hoped for all the homies.


----------



## macraven

Schumi 
Glad you were able to post
Hope you start to feel better real soon !

You have been our “morning crew” each day and were missed

I’m more of a night crew poster and will never be off the night shift here
Lol


----------



## macraven

I just looked out the window and saw a bit of snow flurries 
Had to do a double take on that 
Let some time pass and looked outside again and no more flurries 

it’s about 40 degrees right now...
so it’s freaky to see a few snow flakes 

weather is iffy today but will be back to normal temps this weekend


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, we may get a snow shower Mac, but with 40 degrees won’t stay around.  No matter, that wind will make ya feel like temps in the low 20’s.


----------



## macraven




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Don’t typically watch the Today show but they are broadcasting live from Universal today, they are getting ready to show some behind the scenes of the new Bourne show.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all. Doing the my waitlists came thru on DVC dance for after thanksgiving trip!

Carole u r hangin tough!  Nice to see you check in, take it easy in recouping

charade - Admit to never really thinking of how it is for those Who have to Actually navigate the insurance mess we now have.

I’m waiting to see if my insurance will approve yet another expensive test at independent rural hospital where my ENT now practices.

Ins co already approved a $4,200 blood allergy test (I still can’t wrap my head around that cost) & X-ray with no out of network surcharge. Dr wants more images, done at same hospital, where he can see the actual film vs just a report

Girl in his office said they were seeking ins approval but call them back in two weeks if I don’t hear from them. Said BC/BS rarely approves expensive tests at hospitals they don’t own & I’d likely have to appeal it in my own after they first request one on my behalf.

When I strike out Getting claims paid (or in full), then dump it in DHs union benefit guy. Somehow he seems to often be able to push things thru When all else has failed. I’m in no hurry there, but imagine if I was. Mind boggling the crazy ins maze People have to navigate!



mckennarose said:


> Lynne, we lost power from the winds this morning! Just for a little while, but some areas are still out. They had to close one of the schools here because of no power.


There were a couple thousand homes in our service area that woke up to no power yesterday AM. Can’t imagine how cold their homes got in this weather


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Tonight we are having Korean beef tacos.


That sounds good. Sliced beef or ground?


pattyw said:


> Ok got it! But you guys will have to trek to Buffalo(BRRRRR) to enjoy them! We have a donut shop here that makes HUGE delicious donuts!!


I just barely caught weather on local TV when I rolled out of bed this AM. I must’ve heard it wrong...thought the newscaster said a chance of 3 -4 feet snow accumulation in buffalo area.


pattyw said:


> Polish girl here- we call them golabki! Yes, but the same comfort food. Do u eat haluski too?


Absolutely, with extra cabbage lol


Lynne G said:


> But you get the idea. I use a Pillsbury roll, and stretch out the round a bit, then put the cut hotdog or sausage and squish closed. Sometimes they open up a bit, if not sealed enough


Crescent roll dough here, wrapped around the hill shire little sausages & brushed with egg wash .  I often line them up to make a wreath then put a bowl of dipping sauce in middle when I serve


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Had a short trip to the hospital had caught something nasty couldn’t keep anything down and basically got so severely dehydrated had to get some fluids and tests done and somehow everything came back negative  blood tests and everything.


Oh my, that’s scary. Sometimes those fluids are all you need to start the road back to the living


Lynne G said:


> Steak sandwiches with fried peppers and onions, with cheese or not.


‘Wit lol  Is your cheese ‘real’ or that scary, soupy  melted stuff that is so popular in phillie?  Lol


Lynne G said:


> And I know Charade will be eating the national food day food today.


What brainiac thought a Friday in lent is a good day for that?  Naturally, now have a hankering for chili


macraven said:


> I’m more of a night crew poster and will never be off the night shift here


The graveyard shift cool! Lol


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. It's Friday, so that means a day of house cleaning and errands for me. I just finished paying bills. Next I am going to get all my tax stuff together to take to the accountant. Later I might venture into the mall to look for a new pair of shoes. I really love the Skechers Go Walk slip on shoes. I wore out my solid blue pair and would like to replace them. 



Lynne G said:


> Hmm, never made my own biscuits,


 This was my first attempt and it did not go very well. I guess I will stick to the ones in a can. 



macraven said:


> charade
> Your company should be grateful for all the extra work you have to do for the clients and staff


 Would you mind calling my boss and telling her that? I could use a raise. 



schumigirl said:


> It`s Friday......been a little under the weather last few days...


 I was wondering where you were. Hope you feel better soon. 



Lynne G said:


> And I know Charade will be eating the national food day food today.


Of course. I need to go to the store sometime today and pick up stuff to make chili. 



keishashadow said:


> charade - Admit to never really thinking of how it is for those Who have to Actually navigate the insurance mess we now have.
> 
> I’m waiting to see if my insurance will approve yet another expensive test at independent rural hospital where my ENT now practices.
> 
> Ins co already approved a $4,200 blood allergy test (I still can’t wrap my head around that cost) & X-ray with no out of network surcharge. Dr wants more images, done at same hospital, where he can see the actual film vs just a report


Most of the claims we process go through without any problems, but it seems like when there is a problem it turns into a huge problem. $4200 for an allergy test? I can't wrap my head around that either.  I just got a statement from our insurance company for dh's last dental visit. His 2 crowns cost $666. Seems very appropriate. 



keishashadow said:


> What brainiac thought a Friday in lent is a good day for that? Naturally, now have a hankering for chili


 Probably a Baptist. I grew up Baptist (still am), so Lent was never a thing for me. Can you have chili tomorrow?

Time to deal with tax stuff. I think I have most everything together.


----------



## mckennarose

Good morning...almost afternoon



pattyw said:


> Polish girl here- we call them golabki!





Charade67 said:


> That's totally allowed when you are sick.





Lynne G said:


> Ooh, we may get a snow shower Mac, but with 40 degrees won’t stay around. No matter, that wind will make ya feel like temps in the low 20’s.





keishashadow said:


> charade - Admit to never really thinking of how it is for those Who have to Actually navigate the insurance mess we now have.





keishashadow said:


> When I strike out Getting claims paid (or in full), then dump it in DHs union benefit guy. Somehow he seems to often be able to push things thru When all else has failed.





keishashadow said:


> Absolutely, with extra cabbage lol





keishashadow said:


> Wit lol Is your cheese ‘real’ or that scary, soupy melted stuff that is so popular in phillie? Lol





Charade67 said:


> I really love the Skechers Go Walk slip on shoes. I wore out my solid blue pair and would like to replace them.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Doing a quick stop in before I attempt to get the pile of papers shuffled away on my desk.  

Sounds like everyone is experiencing old man winters grip coming on again    We, too are under ANOTHER snowfall warning.  They are predicting over a foot again by tomorrow afternoon.  Hopefully we will be on the road before it hits.  I hate driving on crappy roads.  It just makes for a long trip.

I hope everyone who is under the weather gets better soon.  But...the best thing to do is get caught up on movies you missed, cuddle under a blanket with your favorite warm beverage ( tea for me please   ) and just rest!  I hope your not down for too long.  

All this talk of cabbage rolls...YUM!!!  We eat the ones with ground beef and rice.  Growing up in a mostly German/ Ukrainian community, those were a regular item with any special meal that was served, pot luck or just an extra little goodness for a Sunday night meal.  My mom has a little side business making cabbage rolls and perogies.  It definitely keeps her busy!!!  She loves doing it, and once she doesn't want to do it anymore, she will quit.  Now I want to eat them, and those are missing from my freezer lol.  Oh well...we might have to make a trip to see them soon.  

Well...I should start working on this pile of papers since I want to get out of here early today.  
Have a great day everyone!!!!!


----------



## mckennarose

Good morning...almost afternoon!
I'm feeling better today, still a slight coughing and stuffy but definitely on the mend.



pattyw said:


> Polish girl here- we call them golabki!


We call them halupki, and we like them too.  I make a halupki casserole when hubby craves them though.  We also like halushki but I only make it once a year or so.  


Charade67 said:


> That's totally allowed when you are sick.


((hugs)) Thank you!  I still get "mom guilt" when I can't keep up with everything.


Lynne G said:


> Ooh, we may get a snow shower Mac, but with 40 degrees won’t stay around. No matter, that wind will make ya feel like temps in the low 20’s.


Please... no more snow!  We still have some on the ground and its only 28 today and not melting.  I can't wait for some consistently warmer weather.  This is always the time of year we get stir crazy!


keishashadow said:


> charade - Admit to never really thinking of how it is for those Who have to Actually navigate the insurance mess we now have.


Charade, I can't imagine how you deal with insurance co. day after day.  


keishashadow said:


> When I strike out Getting claims paid (or in full), then dump it in DHs union benefit guy. Somehow he seems to often be able to push things thru When all else has failed.


We've had to do the same thing, except with hubby's HR person.  It's sooo frustrating when you can't even get a live person on the phone to help you.


keishashadow said:


> Absolutely, with extra cabbage lol


Yes!!


keishashadow said:


> Wit lol Is your cheese ‘real’ or that scary, soupy melted stuff that is so popular in phillie? Lol


A cheese wit-out is what I get!  (no onions)  Hubby gets a cheese wit.  I haven't had a Philly cheesesteak in a while.... we're probably due for a trip to the city soon!  


Charade67 said:


> I really love the Skechers Go Walk slip on shoes. I wore out my solid blue pair and would like to replace them.


I LIVE in skechers!  Go walks, sneakers, other styles that I don't know the name... lol!  I had surgery on both my feet and I have to be really careful what I wear and they are the best.  I also love sanuk yoga mat sandals.  

Mac, I had to look up a gum ball stickie tree!  I never saw one before!  

Hi to everyone else I missed!  I'm going to have to venture to the grocery store soon.  Thank goodness for heated car seats, that's all I have to say!  BRRRR...


----------



## buckeev




----------



## Lynne G

No, I use real square cheese from the deli for my cheesesteaks.  Though I do not mind the with, when in the City, but no fried onions either.  I made sure the peppers were fried first.  Older one and DH were happy to have the onions on their steaks.  

Now a what for dinner tonight. Think it will be just older one and me. And a hehe, told little one that I was coming to pick her up around 1 or 2pm. She just called me and said like 10 or 11am. And, she is bring stuff home. Hence, I will bring older one with me, one to help clean out my car of mostly their stuff, and to ride with me, if she needs more hands to carry.

  Mac, Keisha, McK, Pumpkin and Buckeev.


----------



## bobbie68

Afternoon everyonethe temperature is still in the high 30's low 40's and very windy. The sun is out so that is good.

Charlie passed his permit test yesterday so let the anxiety begin with driving!! Our goal is that he will have his license before the end of June. You have to wait 3 months after you get your permit totake it. He made a celebratory dinner for us. He made a chicken and vegetable stir fry over egg noodles. It was very good. He will be the one I can pass cooking down too. Liv wants no part of it!

This is another big  remodel weekend. Brian is now going to pull everything out of the upstairs bathroom and put a new floor, vanity and mirror in. It probably will take him the whole weekend. The downstairs one looks so nice so I am happy about this one being done. 

I am going to have to go and buy some new blinds tomorrow so will probably stop into one of our consignment shops and take a look there. I bought a couple of  cardigans but need some shirts to go underneath.

The kitty went for his first blood work after his treatment and it looks good. He just needs 3 more weekly tests then next treatment.

Pattyw I hope you stayed safe through your snow storm and another Polish/Italiangirl here and loved those golabki.

Mkrose glad that you are feeling better and hope for a quick 100 percent recovery. I know how you feel my teens are 18 and I still feel guilty about not being able to do some things. Heated car seats would be a .

Schumi Sorry to hear you have been under the weather, I hope you feel better soon. I missed your daily meal menu, your recipes inspire me to broaden my menu

Pumpkin I hope the snow holds off for you for safe driving. I hope you have a great weekend!

DLPN sorry to hear you weren't feeling  good and had to take a trip to the hospital. I hope your headache goes away quick, (they are awful) and hope you get back to everything.

Lynne glad you enjoyed your ice cream with strawberries. I love themand put them in my oatmeal with blueberries all the time. That stinks the DD has an allergy to them.  We have a few good farms not to far from here and love to do the picking in June. That stinks you couldn't go back to sleep, I can relate. 

keisha Congrats on the DVC after Thanksgiving trip, always a nice surprise. I hope you get the approval you need for the tests. It is astronomical and scary to get sick these days. I feel so bad for people who have health insurance problems. 

Charade I hope cleaning went well and maybe you will be able to grab some chili. I love Skechers go walk flip flops and sandals, I will be expanding my wardrobe of them. I hope you find what you are looking for at the mall. Sorry you have been having some rough work days.

Mac I hope raking went well! I can't wait to say  that about my lawn this time of year. I would have done a double take on the flurries, I hope I won't see anymore of that after this winter. Donuts are one of my favorite deserts, glad to drop in on Monday. 

Monykalyn Congrats on raising that money for the chili cookoff. It is such a good feeling when it turns out good. I too am a sci-fi nerd. However, Next Generation was my favorite but I liked them all. I haven't seen Picard yet but hope to soon. We eat eggs a lot and fresh ones sound awesome!

Buckeev Hi nice to see you drop in.

Well I am off to try and get some stuff done. I hope everyone has a nice Friday to start the weekend.


----------



## Charade67

No luck with the shoes. No one had them in navy. I came home and ordered a pair online.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> We, too are under ANOTHER snowfall warning. They are predicting over a foot


 Hope you are able to avoid the worst of it. A foot of snow practically shuts us down.



mckennarose said:


> Good morning...almost afternoon!
> I'm feeling better today, still a slight coughing and stuffy but definitely on the mend.


 Happy to hear that, 



mckennarose said:


> I LIVE in skechers! Go walks, sneakers, other styles that I don't know the name... lol! I had surgery on both my feet and I have to be really careful what I wear and they are the best. I also love sanuk yoga mat sandals.


I started buying the Go Walk slip ones a few years ago when I needed something that could be easily removed at the airport. I also discovered that I can comfortable weae the medium width.  I usually have to get wide shoes..



Lynne G said:


> told little one that I was coming to pick her up around 1 or 2pm. She just called me and said like 10 or 11am.


 Two more weeks before B is home. Thankfully she can just catch a ride home with her dad. 



bobbie68 said:


> Charlie passed his permit test yesterday


Congratulations Charlie!



bobbie68 said:


> The kitty went for his first blood work after his treatment and it looks good. He just needs 3 more weekly tests then next treatment.


Thanks for the update. 

Guess I should go and start working on the house cleaning.


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


>


----------



## Lynne G

Bovbie, glad to hear cat will be okay, and congratulations to Charlie for getting his permit.  

Charade, cleaning is overrated. LOL

Keisha, score on place to stay in November.  Mouse time, yay!

Pumpkin, oh no, snow.  Ack, we saw flurries, but that was it.  Wind was really cold feeling. Hope your papers are in order now.


----------



## macraven

Went to 3 stores this afternoon for food items 

Did major shopping at one place but due to getting the can cat food one of my cats eats, had to hit 2 more grocery stores 

Been In the house for 35 minutes and realized I forgot to buy cilantro so I can make avocado dip tonight

So now I am off to go to Publix for one stinking item

I absolutely hate going to the grocery store at this time of the day on a Friday


----------



## keishashadow

Charade I’ve never been turned down for treatment on what my DHs employer claim is of the ‘Cadillac’ variety. They are profitable enough to self insure. They just generally prefer you use their facilities vs the few independent hospitals in my tri-state area or their arch nemesis UPMC. 





bobbie68 said:


> Charlie passed his permit test yesterday so let the anxiety begin with driving!! Our goal is that he will have his license before the end of June. You have to wait 3 months after you get your permit totake it. He made a celebratory dinner for us. He made a chicken and vegetable stir fry over egg noodles. It was very good. He will be the one I can pass cooking down too. Liv wants no part of it!


A learners permit & he cooks too! That a good catch for some young lady lol 


macraven said:


> I absolutely hate going to the grocery store at this time of the day on a Friday


It’s been advised folks should build a ‘bug-in’ kit to last two weeks re food, bottled water, RXs etc. 

Appears I picked the worst time to clear out my deep freezer. What are those odds lol


----------



## macraven

Keishashadow 
I only cook dinner on Thursday and Friday so shop on those days for fresh meats or chicken, etc besides our weekly needs 

If we feel we don’t want to eat out then there is always something in the freezer I could thaw out

Also buy a case of water and 3 cases of diet Mt Dew weekly
Can’t drink the tap water in Georgia
Even with the filter on the fridge water set up, it’s still not to my liking 

What has everyone planned to do this weekend?
When does Sue return from Mexico?

Maybe she will bring all of us a souvenir!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> What has everyone planned to do this weekend?
> When does Sue return from Mexico?
> 
> Maybe she will bring all of us a souvenir!



Maybe if we share...



Only cooking 2 days a week = the high life, sweet


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> No, I use real square cheese from the deli for my cheesesteaks. Though I do not mind the with, when in the City, but no fried onions either. I made sure the peppers were fried first. Older one and DH were happy to have the onions on their steaks.


Yum!  My favorite cheese on a cheesesteak is provolone.  I am gluten free and I'll admit that I have ordered from Tony Luke's (not my first choice!) and taken the meat and cheese off the bun and put it on a gluten free roll.  LOL!  
Flyers are winning right now.  DD's boyfriend is over and very excited about that.  I'm a Pen's fan though, so there's some friction.  LOL


bobbie68 said:


> Mkrose glad that you are feeling better and hope for a quick 100 percent recovery. I know how you feel my teens are 18 and I still feel guilty about not being able to do some things. Heated car seats would be a .


I only have one at home now and she's 20, soon to be 21, still in college and I still feel guilty.  My thoughts are with you with a new driver!   I know how that feels!
So glad your kitty's bloodwork is good!
Italian-American girl here, but living with Polish/Slovak family so I know all the yummy dishes!



keishashadow said:


> It’s been advised folks should build a ‘bug-in’ kit to last two weeks re food, bottled water, RXs etc.


Today at the store was weird.  Lots of people looking for masks.  Kinda scary.  Tomorrow hubs and I go to Sam's club so it should be interesting to see what's going on there.


macraven said:


> What has everyone planned to do this weekend?


Sam's club, relaxing, trying to figure out our May Disney trip plans.
What about you?  Did you see my post about having to look up a gumball stickie thingy?  I had no idea what that was!


----------



## macraven

I was out in the yard picking up gum ball stickys and swearing under my breath 

But once I came inside, I read you found out about the tree

I got quotes over the phone this evening of $1800 to $2700 to have it removed
Price might be higher or lower once they come to my house for a visual 

The area where we are was not included into the city township until 1900 as that was when the contracts expired with the Nations
My HOA development is on former Native American land 
It’s only been about 25 years that my area was allowed to be developed 
Trail of Tears butts up in my backyard 
It follows the original walk to the west and is a main road route


----------



## Sue M

Buenos noches amigas!  It’s 1:20am and guess who’s having problems sleeping!  Loving the great weather. It’s nice just relaxing by the pool some days with a book and pool noodle!
  Wednesday my neighbour and her sister from England was in port!  They were on a Holland America Cruise. The condo we are staying at is a short walk to the Port, so it was very easy to meet up. We hopped in a taxi and I took them to The Malecon.  It’s a beautiful seawall walk along the ocean with lots of shops and restaurants along the walk. 
It was fun browsing the shops. I picked up a couple of tees for my daughter. There’s also beautiful bronze statues along the seawall.
We walked to the end where there is a great little restaurant with tables on the beach. We stopped there for lunch and margaritas!  They really enjoyed the day. I had gone earlier in the week to scope it out. And this time I got to go into the shops, lol. When I went with the husband he’s not into shopping.

Thursday we just had a relaxing day around the pool. Today we went out for a morning walk to check out a beach our friend thought I may enjoy tomorrow while the boys golf. 
I hope my Mr is ok for golf tomorrow. The other day he went with our friend over to the store to pick up some things and he fell. You really have to look down here. The sidewalks are very uneven, and sometimes it’s cobblestone. He says his ribs are sore. Ugh.

im going to try to sleep, Mr is snoring away, highly annoying.

Hope everyone under the weather is getting better.  
Monayklyn great job with the chilli cook off.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  An on holiday report from Sue.  Happy you are relaxing, having shopping fun with some friends, and oh, sending some well wishes to your DH, as a fall is never fun, particularly when you get hurt.  Hope you get more sleep today.  

Yeah, I used to have season tickets and watched the Fly boys, but rarely do lately now.  They haven’t been the best for years.  Quite some time ago, when they moved to where they are now, the season ticket prices went way out of my acceptable price range, so only occasionally watching in person for years now.  My kids both have Pen clothing, Keisha, so while we are Flyer fans, kids’ have jerseys from other hockey teams.  They enjoy shopping at a store that sells only Pitt teams’ items and clothes.

Sigh, leaving the light on, as once again I am up at least an hour before sunrise.  








You get the picture, hope every homie has a relaxing, feeling healthy, enjoyable weekend.

And yay, full house for a week!  Woot!  Spring Break for little one.  Woot!

Lastly, while I am enjoying my tea, Chinese is on the menu tonight.  Woot!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin, hope your snow levels aren’t as bad as forecast......and have a safe journey......


mrose......glad you’re doing better too! Yes, love my heated seats.....and cooling ones in summer! Have a good weekend.....


bobbie....big congratulations to Charlie! Yes, when they start driving it’s such a worry......they have to be 17 over here to get what we call a provisional licence, then they get professional driving instructors to teach them. Not sure about America but they are a fortune over here......we were glad Kyle passed first time and only needed a few lessons as he had been driving on private ground many times, usually raleigh cars. But, well done to him......hope the decorating is going well. No food plans this weekend, well, no cooking yet anyway......more take out!


Keisha......glad that rogue stitch is gone! I hate cabbage in any shape or form, but I think I may try some of yours given the chance.......no Mexican style though....not a food I ever eat!


mac....I love avocados and do enjoy guacamole......but can you leave off the Cilantro in mine please!! Tastes like soap to me...... Good luck with the quote for work being done.....


buckeev....... 




Heavy rain during the night woke us up a few times......and not to be a very nice day. Glad we have no plans to go out.

It‘s a lazy day ahead, lazy weekend ahead actually.......

Take our again tonight.....think Kyle is out, so it’s just us......maybe hot and spicy Indian food.

Lunch is whatever Tom makes me......he’s very good though!

Hope everyone has a great weekend.......


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi
> Glad you were able to post
> Hope you start to feel better real soon !
> 
> You have been our “morning crew” each day and were missed
> 
> I’m more of a night crew poster and will never be off the night shift here
> Lol



Thanks mac.......appreciate it!

Yes, barely made it to the morning crew today.......still 40 minutes till midday though......

But, have to say........the night crew sounds much more fun.....I like all nocturnal things......


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you are feeling better,Schumi.  Yep, afternoon for you already.  Hope your weather is rain free soon.  We are having some winter weather. Wind chills in the teens.  North of me may see snow flurries this afternoon.  Ah, but as weather guy has said, 60’s in our forecast for next week.  I’ll take it.  Spring is surely coming closer.


----------



## macraven

I guess it is too soon to ask about the next morning bacon party ......


----------



## macraven

Sue, I just read your post and had no idea you were now a club member of ....after midnight postings

if I had seen your post hours ago, I would have had a homie to yak with!

I’m sure this was a one and only time for you to be awake after 2:00 am.....

Hope you were able to get some sleep
(You know that saying., no one sleeps on a fun vacation)

Sounds like you are enjoying your time in Mexico and having fun!
Show us pictures when you get back home so some will be able to remember what sunshine looks like 

Some of our homies have lots of snow now


----------



## macraven

Bobbie, time got away from me and I’m late for the party in posting to you
Your boy did great in passing the testing for his license
It won’t be long for the road test and I’m sure he will pass that also

Liv must be excited she will have two years of college completed by the time you move

I’m sending tons of mummy dust that your husband gets the perfect job with UO
You might have a change of
plans and want to move closer to Orlando then

I’m watching the weather channel whine catching up here
Just think .... you move to Orlando and leave your snow shovels behind

A few of our homies live where the snow and cold is happening this weekend

hope all of them stay warm
Figure pattyw with all the snow she is getting is mentally planning another trip south
And believe they recently returned from there...

Homies enjoy your weekend
I know Lynne will as her girl came home today


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

We’re sitting at 30 currently and it’s supposed to be 64 for a high today!!!

Cant complain about that!

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## macraven

I gave you a like not because it is below freezing for you but because you will be warmer than I will today !


----------



## Lynne G

What? Mac, lower than 60’s today?

Yeah, while snow sent to Patty, and the firehouse pouring of snow to all the lake area, of the NE, upper corner of PA, and NY along the lake borders. We only got flurries.

Bright enough out. But winter jacket and hat on.

And Mac, little one comes home today.  Hehe, she said she got up very early on this Saturday, when she has trouble waking up early enough for her morning classes.  Ah, kids.  Grown kids I have.


----------



## macraven

Well guess I am getting all my kids here mixed up
Lol
Of course Little one can wake up early on Saturday..... it’s mom day
You’ll have a great weekend spending time with her


----------



## cam757

Good Morning,

Popping in to say hello. It has been a while since I have posted.  Busy time at work.  Things should slow down in a week or so.  Hope everyone is well! I miss reading everyone's posts but hope to get back to posting soon.  I have to be at work today but not much going on for me so I thought I would do a little DIS catchup.  Going to jump over to the trip report forum and read and dream about trips. 

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## schumigirl

DLPN.....we have around 45F today.......haven’t been out but Tom tells me it feels much colder! Best to stay inside......have a great weekend with the family.......


Lynne......nice you have your daughter home for a while.....hope you have lots of fun, and you have NYC coming up soon......


mac.......bacon is always on offer here .......Tom made me a large roll with bacon for lunch today......lush!!!


cam757.......so good to see you....it’s been a while and yes, you’ve been missed!! Hope you have trip to plan soon......have a great weekend......



Sitting with a glass of Chardonnay watching Strangers on a train on the big screen........I love that movie! And the sun is streaming in as this TV room is at the back of the house where the sun is most of the day......it looks beautiful outside, but no plans to go out.

Wind is getting up again........


----------



## macraven

cam757 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Popping in to say hello. It has been a while since I have posted.  Busy time at work.  Things should slow down in a week or so.  Hope everyone is well! I miss reading everyone's posts but hope to get back to posting soon.  I have to be at work today but not much going on for me so I thought I would do a little DIS catchup.  Going to jump over to the trip report forum and read and dream about trips.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


A big hug to welcome you back home!

Once a homie, always a homie !

Lunch will be served shortly
I’ll set another plate on the table for you


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Nothing much going on here today. Dh is out with a friend, so I suppose I should do the house cleaning that I didn't do yesterday. 

We've decided to take advantage of our new Busch Gardens membership and go to their members only sneak peek event on March 14. I just hope the weather cooperates. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, cleaning is overrated. LOL


Yep. Didn't get any of it done yesterday either. Too many distractions. 



keishashadow said:


> They just generally prefer you use their facilities vs the few independent hospitals in my tri-state area or their arch nemesis UPMC.


I think I may have dealt with UPMC in the past. We had a client that was still on her parent's insurance plan, but the plan wouldn't pay since she was no longer living in state.  I think it was UPMC, but not positive. 



macraven said:


> What has everyone planned to do this weekend?


Nothing fun. House cleaning and I might get a movie tonight. My cellular company gave me a code for a free Redbox rental.



Sue M said:


> Buenos noches amigas! It’s 1:20am and guess who’s having problems sleeping!


I was up with you this morning.  Aside from the sleep issue, I hope you are having a great time in Mexico. 



schumigirl said:


> they have to be 17 over here to get what we call a provisional licence, then they get professional driving instructors to teach them. Not sure about America but they are a fortune over here...


Yes, private driving instruction can be very expensive here as well. I think most parents teach their children to drive. 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> and it’s supposed to be 64 for a high today!!!


I'm jealous. Mid 40's here today, but the temps are supposed to start increasing tomorrow. 

I need to go chase the cat off the bed so I can change sheets.


----------



## macraven

Schumi!
Happy you are back with us 

It wasn’t the same without you as I would see your early posts each morning..... and then I did not 
Does Tom make bacon as good as you?
If he does, take advantage and let him do breakfast all this week for you


----------



## macraven

Charade if you were looking to tidy anymore houses .......come on over!

I have not lifted a finger in the house yet today

( I’m sure anyone 25 and younger, will have no idea what I just said meant)


----------



## schumigirl

Charade.......I think most people use driving instructors over here, it’s just a thing that’s very common. Everyone we know use instructors and we all got taught professionally......I like how it’s 17 before they can drive over here on the roads, some speak of driving much younger. Have a productive day......not much fun, but it’s nice to see everything all done.......


mac......Yep.......he cooks bacon very well!! Just as I like it.....yes, he’s on breakfast duty for next few weeks I think.....take out will deal with dinner. Yes, glad to be back..... I’m here in mind and spirit only......  but I’m here.......

I like not lifting a finger too!!! Lol.......think I’m going to hire a cleaner for a few weeks.....Tom doesn’t mind, but I’d rather he not do everything. Never had one before.......

So what’s for dinner tonight??? .......we have decided on Indian takeout......but not for another couple of hours......only 5pm here......


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> What? Mac, lower than 60’s today?



Yup only 48 right now but in the mid 60’s tomorrow 
February is our cold month or has been since we moved south


----------



## Charade67

I don't even want to tidy my own house.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Yup only 48 right now but in the mid 60’s tomorrow
> February is our cold month or has been since we moved south



One cold month must be fabulous after spending so long up in the  North where it‘s always cold!!

We have a friend who had been seconded to a Finance Department  of his firm in Detroit for 3 months......he lasted a week before declaring he’ll never set foot there again. I think it was more than the cold, but haven’t seen him since he got back to hear the whole story. Look forward to that!!

You deserve to enjoy that warmer weather.......I love hearing about warmer climates!! in great detail.......lol......


----------



## macraven

Did not see Schumi back again as cat was sitting on my phone 

I get out of my chair for a cup of coffee and tidy up the counter then back to the living room
wondering where I left the phone ...

Cat was laying on it 

Schumi 
It is nice to take a break from daily meal preps and cooking !   And cleaning 
To have someone to fix, prepare all your meals is a good deal 
Take out food works for me

Toss in having a person come clean the house is well worth it
You can rest and feel better and still have a clean house without having to lift a finger

Back years/eons ago, my mom had back surgery and had a lady come twice a week to do the laundry and house cleaning
Mom would struggle to get up out of bed to tidy some of the house before the lady arrived 

Schumi, don’t be like my mom
Let someone take care of the cleaning and don’t ‘clean’ before they come 

Hope you feel better as each day passes

You need to be ready for your next trip in the spring !

Homies......
Now fighting the urge to make a run to Publix for one of their pies 
Talk me out of it...
It’s windy and cold outside


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> I don't even want to tidy my own house.


Take the day off charade 
No one will notice if the house is not tidy 
Even the cat won’t care 

Give yourself a treat and ignore the house
You just would have to tidy up again on Monday


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Now fighting the urge to make a run to Publix for one of their pies


I just realized that I won't be making pie on Pi day since i will be at Busch Gardens. I wonder if any of their restaurants serve pie. 



Mac raven said:


> Take the day off charade
> No one will notice if the house is not tidy
> Even the cat won’t care
> 
> Give yourself a treat and ignore the house
> You just would have to tidy up again on Monday


I will notice, and it really needs to get done. There's not much left to do, just vacuuming and changing the bed sheets. I am just seriously procrastinating today.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> DLPN.....we have around 45F today.......haven’t been out but Tom tells me it feels much colder! Best to stay inside......have a great weekend with the family.......
> 
> 
> Lynne......nice you have your daughter home for a while.....hope you have lots of fun, and you have NYC coming up soon......
> 
> 
> mac.......bacon is always on offer here .......Tom made me a large roll with bacon for lunch today......lush!!!
> 
> 
> cam757.......so good to see you....it’s been a while and yes, you’ve been missed!! Hope you have trip to plan soon......have a great weekend......
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting with a glass of Chardonnay watching Strangers on a train on the big screen........I love that movie! And the sun is streaming in as this TV room is at the back of the house where the sun is most of the day......it looks beautiful outside, but no plans to go out.
> 
> Wind is getting up again........







Did someone say pie.....


----------



## keishashadow

Drug my butt out of the house for first time in ages. That deceptive sort of cold where the sun makes a rare appearance & it looks beautiful...until that blast of icy air smacks you upside the head lol


macraven said:


> I was out in the yard picking up gum ball stickys and swearing under my breath
> 
> But once I came inside, I read you found out about the tree


Um, gumballs...off a tree?  Sounds like you live in candy land  


Sue M said:


> Buenos noches amigas! It’s 1:20am and guess who’s having problems sleeping! Loving the great weather. It’s nice just relaxing by the pool some days with a book and pool noodle!


You just needed a few more cervazas!  I missed what city are are visiting, but it sure sounds nice.  Yes, share some pics when u have a chance please 

File this under i’m Pretty sure monky’s chickens are smarter than most people

https://time.com/5792470/corona-beer-virus/
I demand satisfaction, or a Corona will suffice 


Lynne G said:


> My kids both have Pen clothing, Keisha, so while we are Flyer fans, kids’ have jerseys from other hockey teams. They enjoy shopping at a store that sells only Pitt teams’ items and clothes.


Smart kids lol. Sounds like mine, always prefer an alternate team better.  Youngest was not amused when Marleau was traded from StL Blues to the Pens


schumigirl said:


> Keisha......glad that rogue stitch is gone! I hate cabbage in any shape or form, but I think I may try some of yours given the chance.......no Mexican style though....not a food I ever eat!


I’m sure you know this, but if cook cabbage just right, long & slow until it burns a lovely carmelized brown color it is as sweet as candy. . 


macraven said:


> I guess it is too soon to ask about the next morning bacon party ......


Maybe to talk about it, never to day dream


cam757 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Popping in to say hello. It has been a while since I have posted.  Busy time at work.  Things should slow down in a week or so.  Hope everyone is well! I miss reading everyone's posts but hope to get back to posting soon.  I have to be at work today but not much going on for me so I thought I would do a little DIS catchup.  Going to jump over to the trip report forum and read and dream about trips.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


Carole/Schumi always has a great read via hers


Charade67 said:


> We've decided to take advantage of our new Busch Gardens membership and go to their members only sneak peek event on March 14. I just hope the weather cooperates.


Hmm can’t remember, but IMO their parks, including SW have the best quality food of all the parks. Well, except Knotts berry farm’s chicken lol

https://buschgardens.com/williamsburg/dining/



Charade67 said:


> think it was UPMC, but not positive.


Since they balked, i’m thinking probably so. They have a rep for being very difficult paying out of network


schumigirl said:


> like not lifting a finger too!!! Lol.......think I’m going to hire a cleaner for a few weeks.....Tom doesn’t mind, but I’d rather he not do everything. Never had one before.......


Relax, the house isn’t going anywhere.  How messy can it get in a few weeks? If you want to have somebody come in to do nice top clean, why not?  

As one who owned a cleaning company for a brief period, before getting sick & tired of filling in for the lackluster employees I inherited; have one word of advice.  Make sure whomever is bonded


----------



## schumigirl

Janet, I read that last week about Corona beer.....had the same thought. These folks could easily be ones who would rise to the top for a Darwin Award! Seriously........

I‘ll take your word on the cabbage! Have heard that, but I cannot imagine as cabbage is one of the veg that just fills me with dread......of course I can’t eat it anyway lol (good excuse) 

Yes, you’re correct a good cleaning service is worth it‘s weight in gold. The woman I’m going to use started her own little company two years ago. Her husband is the guy we use for gardening/odd jobs, and Tom’s partner in crime with the home brew wine.....lol.....so I’d trust her implicitly and I’d insist on her. They are both solid workers. Kyle, that’s the gardener Kyle laughs and said we don’t need a cleaner as our home is always immaculate.....but I’m a bit obsessive with cleaning (or so I’m told) 

Hope it’s not too cold for you next few weeks before hopefully Spring makes it‘s long awaited appearance.


mac.....yes, I think if I had a cleaner regularly I’d have to clean before they arrived.....lol.......yes, I think I need help!!! Did you go for  pie??? Curious minds need to know........



Winds are getting higher here.......gale force winds predicted......not fun.


----------



## Charade67

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Did someone say pie.....


I usually make pie for Pi day on March 14. I like to make apple pi. 



keishashadow said:


> File this under i’m Pretty sure monky’s chickens are smarter than most people
> 
> https://time.com/5792470/corona-beer-virus/I demand satisfaction, or a Corona will suffice


I don’t drink beer, but I’m tempted to go buy a case of Corona just to make up for all the idiots out there.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, heard on radio, silly people thinking the beer would give them the Corona flu.

Was at the mall, and it was packed, so I guess there is no panic here so far.  

Yrah, not a fan of eating cabbage either, though I do eat coleslaw. Cooked, eh not like it much. And have never cooked it.

So went to a burger place for lunch.  Let’s just say, the cooks were not fast enough, and overcooked the food.  And the waiter was young, as were the other wait staff, and well, they paid more attention to each other than us.  Oh well, we are still full.

Hence dinner may not be ordered until around 6:30 or so.  Time to relax after battling the crowds in that huge mall.  And of course, both kids got stuff, me, nada.  Well, the receipts.


----------



## schumigirl

Tom reminded me last night I used to do a stir fry savoy cabbage with chunky onion and garlic (miss onion so much) and it had maybe some soy sauce or some other Chinese ingredient.....it was nice, but I think when I imagine cabbage, I think of the folks that boil it for two weeks and the whole house smells of cabbage.....of course I don't know anyone who does that anymore......

Tom has gone out to get some groceries, it is so bright and sunny but the high winds are scary. I never heard a thing during the night  but Tom said it was bad.

Bacon sandwiches again for lunch......Tom is cooking a chicken for dinner and maybe some type of potatoes....I won`t ask, so it`s a surprise when he brings it to the table.....my contribution to dinner is an apple pie I made weeks ago from the freezer.....I can say I helped 

And a belated  to our @Robo56......sorry I missed it Robo and hope you had a lovely day.......

Have a great Sunday all........


----------



## Lynne G

Hope your morning post means you are feeling better, Schumi.  And ya had me at bacon sandwiches. LOL

Yay, a Sunday, and the start of a new week, and new month.  Woot!  

Dark out, as once again I am up before the , but a quiet house, with a cup of tea in my hand, and reheated wonton soup, yeah, doing a little one’s breakfast choice, with eating soup. Little one finds not much breakfast food tasty, so picky eater was given soup, chicken with rice which is one of her favorite, many times for breakfast. And yes, she likes wonton soup too, so I will leave her some. Some of the Chinese food dinner we had, is still in the refrigerator. So you can bet, while my older one enjoys breakfast foods, he will most likely reheat the leftovers.

And some flowery fun in town for me, little one and my Dsis. Ladies day out today. Glad the winds will be lighter today, and warmer too, mid 40’s. Nice.

 Have a super nice Sunday homies.  Wake up, it is the morning!


----------



## schumigirl

Bacon sandwiches are cooking as I type........no Lynne, not better, wish I was, just a little more tolerant. Have a nice day with your sister. 


There is something about the aroma of bacon cooking that just makes you smile......even Kyle asked for some for lunch today and he doesn’t usually eat it.....

Trying to decide which movie to watch this afternoon........after bacon sandwiches of course.......


----------



## macraven

Sending Mummy Dust Schumi will be 100% better for their May trip to the Darkside 

I read that people that eat bacon every day heal faster

Lynne
Girls day out means fun!
Soup for breakfast sounds good to me 
Hope little one didn’t eat it all and saved some for me!


----------



## Lynne G

More well wishes mummy dust for Schumi.


----------



## keishashadow

I wasn’t planning on making bacon for breakfast but suddenly it’s on my mind 

Since our temperature is projected to double to 45 degrees & the sun is yet again shining, i’m Going with March has come in like a Lamb.  Not exactly encouraging stuff





schumigirl said:


> but I’m a bit obsessive with cleaning (or so I’m told)


 there are certainly worst compulsions out there


Charade67 said:


> don’t drink beer, but I’m tempted to go buy a case of Corona just to make up for all the idiots out there.


 lol make sure to grab a lime or lemon. Was in grocery story yesterday just for few things as i’m Trying to empty out that freezer.  While waiting to grab a lemon or two, overheard two women who were exclaiming something to the effect that “anybody who buys fruit are out of their minds...sure why to catch that Corona” sigh


Lynne G said:


> Hence dinner may not be ordered until around 6:30 or so. Time to relax after battling the crowds in that huge mall. And of course, both kids got stuff, me, nada. Well, the receipts.


 haha


schumigirl said:


> Tom reminded me last night I used to do a stir fry savoy cabbage with chunky onion and garlic (miss onion so much) and it had maybe some soy sauce or some other Chinese ingredient.....it was nice, but I think when I imagine cabbage, I think of the folks that boil it for two weeks and the whole house smells of cabbage.....of course I don't know anyone who does that anymore......


That variety is indeed mild.  You are spot on re the boiling of cabbage, most things if truth be told IMO.  Only thing I really give a good boil to is pasta & rare candy making stuff.

My DH came to me many years ago bemoaning the smell that would emit from cabbage.  Didn’t faze me one bit .  I always have put a 1/4 of head into my beef veggie soup that he loves.  The one time I didn’t have any, he commented it didn’t taste the same.  Oh, the look on his face when I informed him he had been eating cabbage for decades 


Lynne G said:


> r. So you can bet, while my older one enjoys breakfast foods, he will most likely reheat the leftovers.


Man after my own heart.  Especially cold pizza 


Lynne G said:


> And some flowery fun in town for me, little one and my Dsis. Ladies day out today. Glad the winds will be lighter today, and warmer too, mid 40’s. Nic


Sound fun!  Is it the highly regarded phillie flower show?


----------



## mckennarose

Morning SANs!
Woke up to 22 degrees, but it's supposed to get up to 40 today!  Yay!  And warmer temps this week coming up. 
Hubby and I were out all day yesterday, lunch and shopping, and we're not doing much today.  I actually came home late yesterday and fell asleep!  I never nap during the day so I know we were running around a lot.


macraven said:


> My HOA development is on former Native American land
> It’s only been about 25 years that my area was allowed to be developed
> Trail of Tears butts up in my backyard
> It follows the original walk to the west and is a main road route


That is really interesting!  


Sue M said:


> Loving the great weather.


So glad you're having a great time!  Please bring back some sunshine and warm weather.  And have a margarita for me.


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I used to have season tickets and watched the Fly boys, but rarely do lately now. They haven’t been the best for years.


Pens are not doing the greatest right now.  Flyers are actually ahead in the standings...go figure!  I always toy with the idea of going to a Flyers/Pens game in the city but I would be too afraid to wear my Pens clothes.  Philly fans are nuts!  I say that with MANY Philly fans in my family.  LOL!  Last year hubby and I were in MK at the dessert party and met two families from Hawaii who were super nice.  The guys were sports fans and asking us questions about the different games.  They don't get a lot of oppourtunites in Hawaii to see games.  When we told them were we live, one of them said "I saw what happened after the Super Bowl, Philly fans are nuts!"  Yea, can't argue with that reputation.


schumigirl said:


> mrose......glad you’re doing better too! Yes, love my heated seats.....and cooling ones in summer! Have a good weekend.....


Thanks!  I still have this cough and stuffiness but doing better.  Glad you are on the mend too!  We also have the auto-start to warm the car before we go out.  Winter is too cold up here.


schumigirl said:


> ..they have to be 17 over here to get what we call a provisional licence, then they get professional driving instructors to teach them. Not sure about America but they are a fortune over here.


I taught all my kids to drive.  They had changed the law a while ago and the kids now can't get their permit until they are 16, then wait 6 months (while practicing and logging driving hours) before they can't take the road test.  When I was younger we could get our permit a few months before turning 16 and then you could take your road test on your 16th birthday.  I do like that they changed it the way they did because some kids really shouldn't be driving early.


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, while snow sent to Patty, and the firehouse pouring of snow to all the lake area, of the NE, upper corner of PA, and NY along the lake borders. We only got flurries.


Flurries yesterday too, but we had some white outs while we were driving.


Charade67 said:


> We've decided to take advantage of our new Busch Gardens membership and go to their members only sneak peek event on March 14. I just hope the weather cooperates.


That sounds so fun!  I haven't been there in years and I probably wouldn't recognize it.  I remember being there as a kid with my grandparents and doing some kind of tour of the brewery.  I hated that part because I thought it smelled TERRIBLE in there.  


schumigirl said:


> We have a friend who had been seconded to a Finance Department of his firm in Detroit for 3 months......he lasted a week before declaring he’ll never set foot there again. I think it was more than the cold, but haven’t seen him since he got back to hear the whole story.


Michigan is rough, we have family that live there.  They also get the lake effect weather and get buried in snow.


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Did someone say pie.....


Hey now!  It's bad enough you took all the scones.... save some pie for the rest of us!


keishashadow said:


> Smart kids lol. Sounds like mine, always prefer an alternate team better.


That's my house too.  


schumigirl said:


> Janet, I read that last week about Corona beer.....had the same thought. These folks could easily be ones who would rise to the top for a Darwin Award! Seriously........


We were talking about this yesterday too.  I think this younger generation just looks at headlines or titles of social media posts, never looks at the whole story, then pass the misinformation on.  The news isn't helping with the sensationalized stories.  There was a story a few days ago on our local news about how the coronavirus is impacting our area.  Umm...there are no cases here or anywhere near us!  The story was about a former area resident who moved away 30 years ago and has the virus in Japan! So of course people only saw that headline and freaked out.


Charade67 said:


> I usually make pie for Pi day on March 14. I like to make apple pi.


Love that pie tin!  That looks so yummy!



schumigirl said:


>


How did you get a picture of my front yard?!  LOL!


Lynne G said:


> And some flowery fun in town for me, little one and my Dsis. Ladies day out today. Glad the winds will be lighter today, and warmer too, mid 40’s. Nice.


Have fun!  I'm jealous!


----------



## Lynne G

Yes,Keisha.


----------



## Sue M

Mac I return March 9. Must remember on 8th to set watch for daylight savings!

keishashadow love the 3 Caballeros!  Thanks!  

Bobbie congrats to the new driver!  We have a graduated license here. It takes awhile to get the full licence.

Lynn thanks for the holiday well wishes!  You’re all so kind!  Love the Bassett pic!  We used to have one.

Gotta run no, will be back to post more when I get back from the outing!
in the meantime- the beach from yesterday


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, beach!  Sweet picture, Sue.  Thanks for letting us know you are enjoying some more fun for another week.  And yeah, not liking to be going ahead in time next weekend. 

Flower show was very nice, got some great shots of pretty flowers and scenes depicting the Rivera. Had to post my shot of that purple flower for Schumi. Love the color purple too.

Pasta for dinner, and a cannoli from the Italian bakery in town. Little one ate this chocolate tower cake and my Dsis had a lemon tower cake that we bought at that bakery, after eating a great Hard Rock lunch. We shopped, then quick train ride home, made a fun time in the city. And of course, close mall run, after chilling for a bit, before dinner, as mall closed at 6 tonight. What was bought? Let’s just say, two more receipts for me is all i came home with again. 



And two more shots the flower show:




May all have a restful sleep, and will leave the light on, for those night owl homies, and for those across the pond, already ahead in time than the many of us other homies.


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha........now I’m craving curry!!! It’s funny how some things can be hidden in foods....Tom hates Brussel sprouts.....could never disguise them somehow!! Glad to hear your weather is a bit nicer for the time of year.......


mrose.......I love a nap during the day, only in winter though......although right now I’m dropping off at the drop of a hat. The logging of driving hours sounds a good idea, no such thing over here....you get your lessons, however many you need, Pass a theory test (not when Tom and I were young) then apply for your test. Then you drive......anywhere you like. Most don’t get taught how to drive on motorways which we always thought should be included. Glad to hear you’re doing much better.


Lynne.....lovely pictures......Kyle brought me a beautiful bunch of flowers on Saturday.......there are some lovely roses and lilies in it and the theme is definitely purplish........




Monday again.......very slow start today, but getting there.....beautiful sunny but cold outside apparently. Have an appointment later I have to go to, other than that I’m at home all day. Lots of tv watch in our plans I think.

Tom is making chicken noodle soup for lunch......well, I’ll supervise him  but he is more than capable.

Dinner is just the two of us, so maybe pick up a pizza on way home for ease......

Have a great Monday......


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Schumi's back to posting her morning thoughts.  Hope you are feeling much better, and the appointment goes well, and yay, Pizza for dinner sounds perfect on a cold day.

Yeah, cold enough start for me too, as the car said icy conditions.  Yeah, there was ice on my car.  Boo Hoo!  But hey, the afternoon will flirt with 60 degrees.  And a very dark commute.  But the roads were clear, and quick enough.  

Yes, my heater is on.  I know better.  LOL

And, it's a Monday.  Full moon tonight, so I am hoping to see it, but there will be clouds, as rain is arriving in the evening.  Yeah, April showers have started in February this year.  Every time we see 60's or so, rain is the result.  Not complaining, as better than white stuff.  And hey, short sleeves and shorts are being seen for months now.

 and yeah, every homie: 


Make it one marvelously wonderful Monday, homies.  

Good Morning!


----------



## macraven

Nice to see another Schumi posting early morning 
When we see the bacon in the mornings, that is when we will know she is back to her A game and having us over for bacon

I raked up many mounds of those sticky gum balls yesterday and my body feels it today
Had planned to bag all the piles today
But..........it’s a steady rain now and it will continue most of the day
Will be in the upper 50’s but my paper trash bags will shred apart if I work in the yard today

So I guess that shoots today’s job
Tomorrow it will be dry and in the 60s so I’ll get the spiny balls picked up then

i’m hoping all the homies  have a great Monday and the start of a fantastic week!


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning. We are supposed to have sun and temps close to 60 today. 
Friday marks the end of the first half of the semester. Hard to believe that B is close to finishing her first year of college. She has an online class that ends Friday and then will start a new one the next week. The current one is one of those annoying required courses.  The next class will fulfill a science requirement, but she is looking forward to this one. She will be taking an astronomy class.



keishashadow said:


> lol make sure to grab a lime or lemon. Was in grocery story yesterday just for few things as i’m Trying to empty out that freezer. While waiting to grab a lemon or two, overheard two women who were exclaiming something to the effect that “anybody who buys fruit are out of their minds...sure why to catch that Corona” sigh


Oh good grief. I don't even know how they made that connection. I guess people will believe anything. 
On a side note, I keep getting ads for masks on this page.



mckennarose said:


> That sounds so fun! I haven't been there in years and I probably wouldn't recognize it. I remember being there as a kid with my grandparents and doing some kind of tour of the brewery. I hated that part because I thought it smelled TERRIBLE in there.


I don't think they do the brewery tour anymore. It's something I would pass on anyway. They have an Irish dance show that I want to see. Unfortunately it doesn't start until the week after we are going.  WIll have to go back later in the spring to catch it. 



mckennarose said:


> Love that pie tin! That looks so yummy!


 Thanks. I found it on Amazon. I was never a fan of apple pie before, but I found a great recipe and really love it now. 

Have to get to work. Good morning to everyone who stops by today.
Lynne - Love the flower pictures.


----------



## Lynne G

Morning Mac!  Enjoyed watching the WD last night?  Gee, may be warmer than you today.

Morning Charade, yeah, I can't believe almost a year of college has gone by already for little one too, though she ends the end of April.  And she's already a Sophomore.  So, she gets first choice of classes in the Fall.  And, even nicer, she's home for Spring Break.  Think she's sleeping in today, as have not heard her.  Luckily, older one only has one morning class, so she has a car to use soon, if she wants to go out.  

Hey, DisneyLife, Morning, hope you are feeling well today, and had a nice week-end.

Morning to McK, too, hope you are not coughing now, and feel better too, and also had a nice week-end..


----------



## pattyw

Phew! Got so behind! Trying to catch up!

(QUOTE="Lynne G, post: 61612750, member: 233554"]
Hoping to see if we can get together this Fall. Really hoping those great AP rates that last September had. Getting excited, as HHN is getting closer.
[/QUOTE]

@Lynne G - Sounds great!! I booked my hotel with the SMSM- usually can't get AP rates at HRH. Got my quote screwed up! Sorry!



macraven said:


> pattyw, hope your snowstorm is over by next Monday so you can do the run for our donuts here
> Weather channel says it’s bad where you are



Ha!  Yes- storm here wasn't too bad! We got about 6 inches total from Thursday-Sunday.  Yesterday, the temps went above freezing so it's melting.

I can secure the donuts! Anyone for some paczki???



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Still not 100% but going in the right directio



Glad you're on the mend!



keishashadow said:


> Doing the my waitlists came thru on DVC dance for after thanksgiving trip!



Yay!! So happy you got your reservation!!



Charade67 said:


> Next I am going to get all my tax stuff together to take to the accountant.



That's great- you're ahead of the game!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> My mom has a little side business making cabbage rolls and perogies. It definitely keeps her busy!!! She loves doing it, and once she doesn't want to do it anymore, she will quit. Now I want to eat them, and those are missing from my freezer lol. Oh well...we might have to make a trip to see them soon.



yum!! Haven't had homemade pierogi in years! I have my aunt's recipe, but haven't had the time to get them made. We'll make hundreds at a time! Maybe this fall!



mckennarose said:


> Good morning...almost afternoon!
> I'm feeling better today, still a slight coughing and stuffy but definitely on the mend.



Glad you're feeling better!



bobbie68 said:


> Charlie passed his permit test yesterday so let the anxiety begin with driving!!





bobbie68 said:


> The kitty went for his first blood work after his treatment and it looks good. He just needs 3 more weekly tests then next treatment.
> 
> Pattyw I hope you stayed safe through your snow storm and another Polish/Italiangirl here and loved those golabki.



Yay Charlie! Eeek for you and Brian with the anxiety of a teen driver! I'm sure you taught him to be a safe driver!

So glad about the kitty's blood work results. Praying for a full recovery after treatment!



Sue M said:


> Buenos noches amigas



Hi Sue! Glad you're having fun in Mexico! Loving all the pics on FB!!



macraven said:


> Some of our homies have lots of snow now



Thanks for the reminder my friend!! 



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, while snow sent to Patty, and the firehouse pouring of snow to all the lake area, of the NE, upper corner of PA, and NY along the lake borders. We only got flurries.



You guys lucked out this year.  They were talking on the weather channel about how little snow you've received in your part of PA!



cam757 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Popping in to say hello. It has been a while since I have posted.  Busy time at work.  Things should slow down in a week or so.  Hope everyone is well! I miss reading everyone's posts but hope to get back to posting soon.  I have to be at work today but not much going on for me so I thought I would do a little DIS catchup.  Going to jump over to the trip report forum and read and dream about trips.
> 
> Have a great Saturday!



Hi Cam!! 



Charade67 said:


> I usually make pie for Pi day on March 14. I like to make apple pi.


Yum! That looks wonderful!!



Sue M said:


> Mac I return March 9. Must remember on 8th to set watch for daylight savings!



Enjoy your last few days of vacay!!

Hope you feel all better soon @schumigirl ! Sending healing wishes your way!!

Happy Monday all!! Dreary but mild today - high 40s! Our snow will start to melt.  We fared well here- only about 6 inches total.  The southtowns of Buffalo- ski country- got about 2-3 FEET!! But the skiers are rejoicing as we haven't seen a lot of snow this winter!

Troy came home this weekend! He had a few days off so he came to visit! We were just with him in Orlando last weekend but still so nice to have him home! He missed the cats so!! They were so happy to see him! And he also visited with friends!

Wishing everyone a happy, joyful day!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Morning Mac!  Enjoyed watching the WD last night?  Gee, may be warmer than you today.
> 
> Morning Charade, yeah, I can't believe almost a year of college has gone by already for little one too, though she ends the end of April.  And she's already a Sophomore.  So, she gets first choice of classes in the Fall.  And, even nicer, she's home for Spring Break.  Think she's sleeping in today, as have not heard her.  Luckily, older one only has one morning class, so she has a car to use soon, if she wants to go out.
> 
> Hey, DisneyLife, Morning, hope you are feeling well today, and had a nice week-end.
> 
> Morning to McK, too, hope you are not coughing now, and feel better too, and also had a nice week-end..






Thank you Lynne! Yup feeling better we had a very busy weekend so not a lot of rest actually, I’m off tomorrow though and I plan to have a really lazy day.

We have not even been out to eat since got sick, plenty of home cooked is probably best after that anyway, actually yesterday we did stop by Burger King for some sausage biscuits which those are excellent.

Thanks everyone for the well wishes again I saw Pattyw just posted as well 

We are on a stretch of fairly good weather right now 50 and 60’s in March in Nebraska I’ll take it! 

Schumi and everyone else I hope you’re getting well soon also.

She has Tom looking after her and bacon............I think she’s set!  

Have a good day everyone!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Patty fared well with the snow, and Troy came home!  Sweet!  Yeah, not much snow for us, though the almanac says March snow storm coming.  Hope that means, no where near me.  Mountains, yes, as many in my area, like to do Spring skiing, if the weather holds. 

DisneyLife, glad to hear feeling better, and hope your sick bay house is now void of sick family members.  Yay, for a lazy day on your day off, and we also enjoy a breakfast sandwich at BK, sometimes.


----------



## schumigirl

Lazy days are good DLPN......gives you a chance to recharge if you’ve been both a little low but still busy. We don’t go to either BK or McD’s but if they had what was on offer in America we absolutely would!! I love anything that involves sausage biscuits or biscuits and gravy.......American style of course....if you asked for biscuits and gravy over here it would be a very weird dish!!!


Lynne, our idea of skiing is being in the resort, sitting in the hotel lobby bar with a big roaring fire and a drink......watching everyone out in the cold skiing.....we did that in Switzerland many years ago and everyone asked us how we enjoyed our skiing holiday when we got home......told them we loved the place, but who said we were going skiing....... But, glad you’re not getting too bad a weather right now....



Just woke up, slept for nearly 4 hours! Now I just need water.....chicken noodle soup while gorgeous, was a little salty.

I can hear Tom rumbling around starting dinner......appointment is a later one so we’ll eat first.

And sun is just about still shining......we can really see the days begin to stretch out a little.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

making a quick stop in!!!

Looks like everyone was posting lots over the weekend.  Lots of talk about bacon sandwiches...I would never turn one of those down lol

@schumigirl  I hope you get better soon.  Those bugs can sure take a while to recover from.   Enjoy the house cleaner.  It is nice to be able to just relax and not have to worry about it getting done.  It is something I have done as well, when I'm so busy with everything else, I get her to come in...and wow...it just feels sooo good to have someone come in a do it for you.  

@bobbie68...congrats to your son for the new license.   It is nice when we do not have to be the taxi driver for them.  Our youngest is currently finishing up his driver training course and is eager to have his license.  It took him a bit to want to get it.   It will be nice when I can take Taxi driver off my resume lol

@cam757 Welcome back!!!  Life sure does get busy at times.  

@keishashadow ...I can TOTALLY relate to the cold slapping you in the face.  Those days I like to hibernate and not go out.  Those are the day I ask myself why I live where the air hurts my face.  

@Sue M ...The beach picture looks perfect!!!  I can feel the warm sand on my feet and hot humid air!!!

WE had a great weekend away.  I was NOT ready to come home...but alas...we need to get our butts back to work, and I had already hit the books last night studying.  We had some great food and beverages, the Oilers WON their game...and it was a nail biter...and my favorite player made 2 assists and one goal.  It was great to watch McDavid play as well.  But you can tell he is NOT at 100% yet...even from his knew injury...but when you watch him, there is something unique about how he plays that is different from all the others.  

I didn't even take any pictures of some of the food we had.  We went to a great fondue place...and it was probably the best meal we have had in a long time.  We had all three courses of fondue...cheese, main, and dessert.  We left needing to unbutton our pants, but it was sooo worth it.  

Came back home to more snow.  We did get close to a foot of snow here.  There were a couple of inches where we were...but not like here at home.  Oh well...it''s March, so hopefully the worst of winter is behind us now.  

Well...I should probably pretend to look like I'm working.  My motivation is not very high today lol.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## mckennarose

schumigirl said:


> mrose.......I love a nap during the day, only in winter though......although right now I’m dropping off at the drop of a hat. The logging of driving hours sounds a good idea, no such thing over here....you get your lessons, however many you need, Pass a theory test (not when Tom and I were young) then apply for your test. Then you drive......anywhere you like. Most don’t get taught how to drive on motorways which we always thought should be included. Glad to hear you’re doing much better.


I love the idea of an afternoon nap, but the reality is I usually wake up cranky.  

Highway and Interstate driving is scary when you first start.  All my kids were nervous, but we introduced each new driving experience slow.  By the time my youngest was driving and we were in WDW, she was driving around Disney at 17.  Not by herself, with us in the car.  Big cities are also crazy to drive in sometimes and they do well.  They can drive in NYC, Philly, to Jersey beaches on up and down the East coast on I95 and they don't get ruffled anymore.  I never wanted them to be afraid of driving because my mom was and still won't drive many places.  I forced myself to learn to drive in cities and on really busy roads and not be afraid like the way I grew up.  I always say driving on I4 through Orlando is like Mario Kart video game, though!


Charade67 said:


> On a side note, I keep getting ads for masks on this page.


I started to get them also this weekend.


Charade67 said:


> They have an Irish dance show that I want to see. Unfortunately it doesn't start until the week after we are going. WIll have to go back later in the spring to catch it.


That sounds like a lot of fun!  I love to go to Raglan Road to watch the show.  That's the closest I've come to seeing any type of Irish show.


Lynne G said:


> Morning to McK, too, hope you are not coughing now, and feel better too, and also had a nice week-end..


I'm doing well.  Still coughing and stuffy, but better.


pattyw said:


> Anyone for some paczki???


My grandmother used to make those!  She made some kind of prune filling for them.  


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We are on a stretch of fairly good weather right now 50 and 60’s in March in Nebraska I’ll take it!


I would take it too!  Sounds lovely!  We got up to 40's today and it was much better than 20's yesterday.  


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, not much snow for us, though the almanac says March snow storm coming


Ack!!  Don't say that!


schumigirl said:


> Lynne, our idea of skiing is being in the resort, sitting in the hotel lobby bar with a big roaring fire and a drink......watching everyone out in the cold skiing.....we did that in Switzerland many years ago and everyone asked us how we enjoyed our skiing holiday when we got home......told them we loved the place, but who said we were going skiing......


That's my idea of skiing also!  One of my friends broke her wrist a few years ago getting off the ski lift so now I'm a little leery of slippery ice and snow sports.  The idea of something breaking if I fall is on my mind.  We do still snow tube, sled, and snow shoe though.  


Pumpkin1172 said:


> We had some great food and beverages, the Oilers WON their game...and it was a nail biter...and my favorite player made 2 assists and one goal. It was great to watch McDavid play as well. But you can tell he is NOT at 100% yet...even from his knew injury...but when you watch him, there is something unique about how he plays that is different from all the others.


So glad you had a great time at the hockey game!  It sounds like a lot of fun.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> We went to a great fondue place...and it was probably the best meal we have had in a long time.


And that sounds YUM!!

Today was a nice, sunny day.  Warmer than the past few days, which was a very welcome treat.  Youngest dd and I went shopping a little for some things.  She's on spring break right now.  Got hubby and dd's boyfriend to move the chest freezer from the garage to the basement tonight.  It's in a way more convenient place for us now.  Hubby has to run a new outlet, but he's handy and will get it done this weekend.  I just have to bleach it out tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a relaxing evening!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. It has been a rough day. Work was unusually busy. I ended up staying an hour and a half longer than I usually do. 
We have a client, a senior citizen, who is really sweet, but also very scatterbrained. We often have to send her several reminder notices for her appointments and she often doesn't show or is very late. She was supposed to have an appointment Thursday, but never responded to any of our text messages asking her to confirm. My boss decided to cancel her appointment and schedule someone else. Ten minutes after her appointment time she shows up and I have to tell her that we cancelled her appointment. (Turns out that she had her phone off for 2 days and forgot to turn it back on.)I felt really bad because I know she has a lot going on in her life right now. Her husband is a disabled veteran whose health is rapidly declining. I promised I would call her with the first cancellation we got. Today I called her because we had 2 cancellations for tomorrow. She informed me that her husband had passed away yesterday. She's coming in tomorrow afternoon. Her therapist was surprised that she was going to come in so soon after her husband's passing, but I think she just needs someone other than family to talk to right now. 

On a lighter note, I picked up the mail today and had received and application to join the NRA.  That gave me a good laugh. I'm not anti-gun, but I also have no desire to ever own one either. 

I think I will go find something mind numbing to watch on TV.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin....yes, bacon is always welcome!!! Glad you had such a lovely weekend.....and yes, back to reality and books suck!!! And add snow in the mix....yuk!!! Yes looking forward to having a "lady what does" she popped round yesterday and laughed did I really need someone......we are a little tidy in this house! But, she`ll be a godsend next couple of months I`m sure. And I`ve promised not to clean before she appears......


mrose, yes we love driving in Orlando, but driving is something we love anyway. We all used to drive Raleigh cars for fun and Kyle drove them too before he could legally drive on main roads. Private land is ok. I know what you mean about wanting them to be confident. My mum never drove....but we lived in a little town that had everything she needed, so had no desire to drive. I was keen to follow all my siblings who learned to drive as soon as they were 17. And we made sure as soon as Kyle could apply, he did. And I`m glad to see he is confident on the roads too. 

I do have one friend up in Scotland who has been driving longer than me, but will only drive locally to where she lives. She shakes her head at me driving up to Scotland on my own saying she couldn't do that!!! Amazes me every time......



Tuesday. 

Another slow start where all I`ve done is order an online shop to come Thursday...….Tom has popped out to get some fresh stuff this morning, we always run out of milk in this house! 

No tacos for us.....none of us like it.....so I think Tom is making chicken pasta carbonara, I wrote my recipe out for him.....I realised I never use specific measurements for anything....it`s a shake of this and a splodge of that......oops! Goodness knows how it`ll turn out........


----------



## Lynne G

Pumpkin, sounded like a great weekend watching the hockey game.  Yum, to all that food.  Eh, days of being motivated, can be far and few between.  Hope your snow doesn't stay around, and you get some warmer weather soon.

McK, yeah, I taught both my kids to drive, and took them all over the city, crazy winding roads, construction "cattle chute" skinny roads, during bad weather, and up on the highways routinely, and both are very good drivers.  Little one's one friend was amazed little one did highway driving. Guess not all kids got the you drive everywhere, I made my kids do.  Little one got her license at 16, older one got his at 18.  He was later, as mainly because he let other kids drive him to high school.  He had to get the license, as we told him, we are not driving him to the commuter college he goes to, and he was not keen on using multiple public buses to get there.  

Yay, Schumi's hopefully feeling fine now.  HeHe, I am a blanket stealer, can relate to that funny you posted.  Yum, I make that pasta quite often, though I leave some plain, with red sauce on the side, as little one is the only one who doesn't like carbonara sauce, nor the peas. She does also get the bacon on the side, as she'll eat it without putting it in her pasta.  Hope Tom's pasta dish comes out perfect.  And yeah, even with a recipe, I tend to add or subtract or eye it, so each time I make, may not be exactly the same.

  Yes homies, a Tuesday is here.  Tacos is on the menu today, and Mac will be doing her Taco Bell run, so get your orders in before dinner time.  And most likely no tacos for us either, as we did a Taco Bell run last night.  Store a bit away from us, is where we wanted to go last night, and it's near a Taco Bell.  Little one had heard the nacho fries were at the end of their limited run, so we just had to stop and have them.

So, a foggy, wet commute, dark skies, but warmer.  46 said the car.  Nice.  


Have a totally happy Tuesday, homies.  Good Morning!


----------



## schumigirl

No peas for us in dishes like that Lynne, not a fan...I like a creamy sauce with only blackened peppers added usually in all variations.....change of plans....macaroni cheese with chicken now......I have a can of evaporated milk and I like that in that dish.....it`s fairly easy too. Don`t add it every time we make it, but it does add something special to chicken mac n cheese......

It`s difficult, as I never follow a recipe. It`ll be lovely I`m sure.....

Cold feet are a curse!!! 



Just had a call from "The Internet" lol......apparently my named specific computer is not working and for a flat fee and my cc details of course they`ll fix it there and then.......I couldn't even be bothered to lead them on a long fake conversation, so just hung up......I may have used an expletive first though.....

Almost lunch time here.........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, I am not a fan of peas either, Schumi, but I don't mind tossing them in, when I make the pasta.  Mac and cheese with chicken sounds great for dinner.  Hmmm.


----------



## macraven

Been watching the tornado hit in Nashville early this morning
Lots of bad weather all over the country
cats woke me up at 3 thinking it was food time so watched weather channel

hope all homies are safe


----------



## cam757

Good Morning,

Thanks for the warm welcome back.  I missed this bunch! Still need to do some catchup reading. 

Early day for me today.  Had to be at work at 5 a.m. for the election today. I am so ready for a nap now.  I need to turn this heater off in my office before I start snoozing.  Long day ahead though.  Lots of time for my DIS catchup.

Taco Tuesday indeed! Left Taco fixings for my DH to make for dinner since I will not be home. Something tells me that he will just go by Taco Bell instead. No school for DS today so I am sure he is having a nice sleep-in.

High 60's today but I think it may rain some.  Hope everyone has a great day and stays safe from wild weather and rampant viruses.


----------



## macraven

We missed you too cam
So happy you are back home with us!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Mac, saw they are saying 9 deaths from that Nashville area tornado.  Scary, and sending good thoughts to all suffering from losing someone, and to those that have property damage.  

Hope the polls are busy, Cam.  Oh, I would use my little office heater, but with the rain coming later today, the weather is almost nice out, so it's not a cool as can be inside.  In the low 60's the high here too.


----------



## pattyw

Pumpkin1172 said:


> it''s March, so hopefully the worst of winter is behind us now.



I hope so!  I'm so ready for spring! 



mckennarose said:


> My grandmother used to make those! She made some kind of prune filling for them.



Yes! Mine did too! You can't find ones like that anymore! 



Charade67 said:


> It has been a rough day. Work was unusually busy.



Hoping today goes smoother for you, Charade!



Lynne G said:


> So, a foggy, wet commute, dark skies, but warmer. 46 said the car. Nice.



Same weather here! Foggy and mild! 



macraven said:


> cats woke me up at 3 thinking it was food time so watched weather channel



So did you give in and feed them at 3am? 
We make sure not to go out to the kitchen in the middle of the night as the whole gang thinks it's breakfast time! I keep water and a snack in my bedroom! 



cam757 said:


> High 60's today but I think it may rain some.



Yes- rain here, too!


@schumigirl - Glad you're feeling better !!


Happy Taco Tuesday all! A chalupa sounds wonderful!! Haven't had breakfast and I'm on to lunch!  

Have a Terrific Tuesday all!!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 







Just watching news and seeing coverage about Tornado in Nashville with 9 people killed. So sad. Thousands without power. Heart goes out to those who have passed so tragically and their families.




mckennarose said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!



Thank you mckennarose.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy birthday  I hope it's a good one, even with the dentist appointment. And all the trip planning sounds like fun!



Thank you Pumpkin 1172.......Ido enjoy planning trips with the grandchildren.




Lynne G said:


> Have a very happy birthday, Robo. Nice to celebrate with your granddaughter and neighbors. Congratulations to your granddaughter finishing her MBA and getting a great sounding job. Yeah, they do grow up. And also happy to hear grandson and you had some fun too.



Thank you Lynne.....Had a really nice visit with granddaughter. I was so sad to see her go. She had her first day at her new job yesterday.




Charade67 said:


> Happy birthday Robo!!! So sorry you have to spend part of it with the dentist.



Thank you Charade.




macraven said:


> I step away from my phone for a bit and find out it is Robo’s birthday
> 
> I have such limitations using the phone to post so using the board pictures for a proper birthday wish for her
> 
> Robbie!



Thank you Mac....your board pictures were great.




bobbie68 said:


> Robo Happy Birthday  I hope you have a great day! It sounds like you have some nice weather coming in, enjoy it. Congrats to your granddaughter and enjoy her visit.



Thank you bobbie68




mckennarose said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm get well wishes! You're all such nice people! My throat is a little less sore today, which is good. That's the part about being sick that I hate the most. I am still coughing and stuffy but hopefully it won't last too long. I did have a flu shot in the Fall, and this feels just like a regular cold so far. There are a lot of people sick with the flu around here now.



Get well soon mckennarose.




Monykalyn said:


> Happy Birthday!!



Thank you monyk.  Great news on the money raised. That is awesome.




Monykalyn said:


> Got to see the college kid briefly as she came home to fly out to SEattle from our airport. Middle kid is off to ARizona to check out the college there in a couple weeks, then Minnesota at end of March to check that campus. Trying to plan for August and HHN and Thanksgiving is proving difficult as I don't know what kid will be where by then.



Hope your daughter finds the school she likes.




Monykalyn said:


> Cold med kicking in, may be time to snooze.



Get well soon.




keishashadow said:


> I’m only one who enjoys (cold) meatloaf in family. One DS will eat if its all I have in the fridge. have had this version in my online recipe box for ages.



Haha.....great looking idea for a HHN meal.




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Bad headache still so will slowly work on getting caught back up.



Get well soon.......seems there are so many of our Sans family in sick Bay.




Charade67 said:


> Tonight I attempted omelets and buttermilk biscuits for supper. The omelets were a bit of a disaster, but tasted fine. The biscuits were edible, but not very good. Dh ate several through. I think I need to stick to desserts.



If at first you don’t succeed try.....try....again.




schumigirl said:


> It`s Friday......been a little under the weather last few days...thanks to mac and Janet for their "keeping me cheerful emails".....appreciate them a lot!!! Apart from their emails, I haven`t even glanced at the internet last few days



Sending you get well wishes dear lady. Hope you feel better soon.



Charade67 said:


> I really love the Skechers Go Walk slip on shoes. I wore out my solid blue pair and would like to replace them.



Check online at Bealls they have the go walks on sale right now.




bobbie68 said:


> Charlie passed his permit test yesterday so let the anxiety begin with driving!! Our goal is that he will have his license before the end of June. You have to wait 3 months after you get your permit totake it.



Congratulations to Charlie.




keishashadow said:


> It’s been advised folks should build a ‘bug-in’ kit to last two weeks re food, bottled water, RXs etc.



My sister in Orlando has been keeping me up to date on what’s happening in the news there. She is only 95 miles north of me and they are concerned as they live in a very touristy area of Florida.
They went to look for N-95 masks at Lowe’s and the guy in front of them at the cash register had gone and bought up every box of N-95 masks.

Then to make matters worse the same guy posted them the next day for
$ 45.00 a piece. I hope no one buys any of them from him. I’am all about entrepreneurs, but not those kind.





mckennarose said:


> Today at the store was weird. Lots of people looking for masks. Kinda scary. Tomorrow hubs and I go to Sam's club so it should be interesting to see what's going on there.



All the masks and hand sanitizer are gone according to my sister. I even checked here locally while in the store and they are all sold out.

She called me yesterday and told me the Governor of Florida had declared a state of emergency. I have not been watching any of the news. I’am afraid news stations are creating a bit of mass hysteria.

Hopefully this virus will be gone soon and all will be well.




Sue M said:


> I hope my Mr is ok for golf tomorrow. The other day he went with our friend over to the store to pick up some things and he fell. You really have to look down here. The sidewalks are very uneven, and sometimes it’s cobblestone. He says his ribs are sore. Ugh.



Sue hope your hubby gets to feeling better soon.




cam757 said:


> Popping in to say hello.








schumigirl said:


> I like not lifting a finger too!!! Lol.......think I’m going to hire a cleaner for a few weeks.....Tom doesn’t mind, but I’d rather he not do everything. Never had one before.......



Sounds like a plan. Hope you find someone you like.




keishashadow said:


> File this under i’m Pretty sure monky’s chickens are smarter than most people








schumigirl said:


> And a belated  to our @Robo56......sorry I missed it Robo and hope you had a lovely day.......



Thank you Carole.......Continued get well wishes coming your way.....and good sprinkle of mummy dust.




Lynne G said:


> And some flowery fun in town for me, little one and my Dsis. Ladies day out today. Glad the winds will be lighter today, and warmer too, mid 40’s. Nice.



Beautiful pics Lynne. What a nice way to spend the day with daughter and your sis.




keishashadow said:


> My DH came to me many years ago bemoaning the smell that would emit from cabbage. Didn’t faze me one bit . I always have put a 1/4 of head into my beef veggie soup that he loves. The one time I didn’t have any, he commented it didn’t taste the same. Oh, the look on his face when I informed him he had been eating cabbage for decades



Always fun to share the ingredient list and see the surprise. Have not ever been able to get  hubby into eating ground turkey or ground chicken. He can detect the difference no matter what it is in. The man knows his beef...LOL.




> The news isn't helping with the sensationalized stories.



Not at all.



schumigirl said:


> Just had a call from "The Internet" lol......apparently my named specific computer is not working and for a flat fee and my cc details of course they`ll fix it there and then.......I couldn't even be bothered to lead them on a long fake conversation, so just hung up......I may have used an expletive first though.....





Sending good wishes to Tink.....you area missed here.


Dixumi hope all is well with you.

Pattyw....glad to hear you didn’t get hit with the predicted wall of snow. So nice to hear Troy was able to make a visit home. I was in Walmart last week and heard a woman squeal with delight at the sight of the Paczki donuts. She said Walmart carries them for limited time during this time of the year.  She bought every box they had to take in to work and share.


Sun is shining this morning  supposed to be 85 today. Sending some Florida sun to all who need it.


Get well to all in sick bay

Sheldon loves to have this sung to him when he is sick







Had a nice birthday dinner. Neighbors were so sweet. Enjoyed all the friends, good food and fact that granddaughter was here was icing on the cake for sure. Was sad to take her back to airport.

Made hotel ressies for trip with grandson. Fingers crossed no cancellation do to virus. Had my reservations for HHN already.


Have appointment for dentist to have temporary cap put on today. Then will go back when permanent cap ready. The perils of getting old.....LOL...even your teeth need help.

Mac it’s Taco Tuesday for you.

So thankful to have a sweet hubby, family and friends.

My wish for you all today is Good health and happiness Sans family.

Have a great Tuesday


----------



## Robo56

Sorry......somehow I have a quote at the end of message and can’t get rid of it. So will have to expand to read all of messages.

Think I figured it out.


----------



## macraven

Now it’s 19 deaths in Nashville due to thr tornado
Watching live coverage with peeps on the streets


----------



## macraven

It’s 65 here now and if I hurry and leave the house now, I should miss the rain that is coming later today

catch you homies later this afternoon!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh my terrible that the death count has climbed so much higher.  Prayers to all effected by that tornado damage.

Robo, glad to see you pop in here.  Happy you had a nice birthday, and woot!  Trip with grandson and HHN one.  Hoping we can cross paths this year.  

Almost time to take my lunchtime walk, with a cloudy sky.  Seems rain will grace us, later this afternoon.

Hope all had a reason to smile today.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you miss the rain, Mac, and I am hoping not a wet home commute.


----------



## Sue M

Robo that’s awful news. We don’t have tv here and don’t get the news.

Thanks. Sitting in hospital er with Mr to get his shoulder checked out. It’s hurting him to breathe. Waiting for x ray.


----------



## Sue M

Mac I get to do taco Tuesday in Mexico!  Lpl


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 478447
> 
> View attachment 478448
> 
> View attachment 478449
> 
> Just watching news and seeing coverage about Tornado in Nashville with 9 people killed. So sad. Thousands without power. Heart goes out to those who have passed so tragically and their families.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you mckennarose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Pumpkin 1172.......Ido enjoy planning trips with the grandchildren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lynne.....Had a really nice visit with granddaughter. I was so sad to see her go. She had her first day at her new job yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Charade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac....your board pictures were great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you bobbie68
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get well soon mckennarose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you monyk.  Great news on the money raised. That is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your daughter finds the school she likes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get well soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.....great looking idea for a HHN meal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get well soon.......seems there are so many of our Sans family in sick Bay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If at first you don’t succeed try.....try....again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending you get well wishes dear lady. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Check online at Bealls they have the go walks on sale right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to Charlie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister in Orlando has been keeping me up to date on what’s happening in the news there. She is only 95 miles north of me and they are concerned as they live in a very touristy area of Florida.
> They went to look for N-95 masks at Lowe’s and the guy in front of them at the cash register had gone and bought up every box of N-95 masks.
> 
> Then to make matters worse the same guy posted them the next day for
> $ 45.00 a piece. I hope no one buys any of them from him. I’am all about entrepreneurs, but not those kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the masks and hand sanitizer are gone according to my sister. I even checked here locally while in the store and they are all sold out.
> 
> She called me yesterday and told me the Governor of Florida had declared a state of emergency. I have not been watching any of the news. I’am afraid news stations are creating a bit of mass hysteria.
> 
> Hopefully this virus will be gone soon and all will be well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue hope your hubby gets to feeling better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan. Hope you find someone you like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Carole.......Continued get well wishes coming your way.....and good sprinkle of mummy dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pics Lynne. What a nice way to spend the day with daughter and your sis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always fun to share the ingredient list and see the surprise. Have not ever been able to get  hubby into eating ground turkey or ground chicken. He can detect the difference no matter what it is in. The man knows his beef...LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending good wishes to Tink.....you area missed here.
> 
> 
> Dixumi hope all is well with you.
> 
> Pattyw....glad to hear you didn’t get hit with the predicted wall of snow. So nice to hear Troy was able to make a visit home. I was in Walmart last week and heard a woman squeal with delight at the sight of the Paczki donuts. She said Walmart carries them for limited time during this time of the year.  She bought every box they had to take in to work and share.
> 
> 
> Sun is shining this morning  supposed to be 85 today. Sending some Florida sun to all who need it.
> 
> 
> Get well to all in sick bay
> 
> Sheldon loves to have this sung to him when he is sick
> 
> View attachment 478464
> 
> 
> View attachment 478465
> 
> 
> Had a nice birthday dinner. Neighbors were so sweet. Enjoyed all the friends, good food and fact that granddaughter was here was icing on the cake for sure. Was sad to take her back to airport.
> 
> Made hotel ressies for trip with grandson. Fingers crossed no cancellation do to virus. Had my reservations for HHN already.
> 
> 
> Have appointment for dentist to have temporary cap put on today. Then will go back when permanent cap ready. The perils of getting old.....LOL...even your teeth need help.
> 
> Mac it’s Taco Tuesday for you.
> 
> So thankful to have a sweet hubby, family and friends.
> 
> My wish for you all today is Good health and happiness Sans family.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday



Good to see you post Robo......glad you had such a beautiful  birthday, it sounds a lovely day.......and good luck with the dentist.....it’s never fun!!

Thank you for the good wishes.....hoping to be doing better soon, I’m not used to this......but always shows who your real friends are. Just had two bring round some more food......lol.....we are over run with dishes!!! 

And enjoy that lovely weather......




macraven said:


> Now it’s 19 deaths in Nashville due to thr tornado
> Watching live coverage with peeps on the streets



It is awful to watch this on the news today. Completely heartbreaking for everyone involved.




On a different note, we ended up with Cajun chicken pasta that a friend brought round this afternoon......beautiful dish, nice and spicy and so creamy.

Slept for a couple of hours too and woke up to some fog.....think it’s gone now. Strange how it comes in so quickly from the sea and then goes as quickly.......yes, thinking of the movie......


----------



## macraven

Sue M said:


> Robo that’s awful news. We don’t have tv here and don’t get the news.
> 
> Thanks. Sitting in hospital er with Mr to get his shoulder checked out. It’s hurting him to breathe. Waiting for x ray.


Yikes!!!

sending mummy dust your better half feels better real soon
Keep us posted how you both are

that means finding out if the Mr is gonna be okay and that you are able to not fret


----------



## macraven

Schumi I would make you a dinner if I lived nearby

be grateful I do not live near by as my cooking is not the best
Lol

hope as each day goes by you feel improvement!

You still are a couple of months out before you return to Orlando


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Sue, hope your DH is okay, and sending mummy dust he feels better soon.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi I would make you a dinner if I lived nearby
> 
> be grateful I do not live near by as my cooking is not the best
> Lol
> 
> hope as each day goes by you feel improvement!
> 
> You still are a couple of months out before you return to Orlando



lol......two friends turned up with four tubs of caramel chew chew and four big bags of one of my favourite potato chips on Sunday.......they were very, very welcome!!!! I don‘t need fancy.....lol......

Thank you......yes we have 8 weeks.....not that I’m counting of course.......

How’s your weather now.....getting better by the day I hope......


----------



## macraven

Weather for me is 72 right now 

I have no complaints....


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## Lynne G

Looks like a nice stretch of weather, DisneyLife.  

Just chilling, and foggy out.



And will leave the light on for those night s
and time ahead homies.


----------



## macraven

Lynne when you retire, you can stay up regularly to 10 at night and sleep an extra hour in the morning 

I have attempted to be in bed before midnight the past week
So far, so good 
I’m trying for 11:30 for lights out for me this week 

Now if I could train my cats to do the same, it would be a miracle

Sweet dreams homies !


----------



## Charade67

Another long day today. However, I think I may finally have resolution for a nightmare insurance problem I have been working on for months. 

*Rant warning* If you happen to have more than one insurance policy please, please make sure your health care providers know and are billing the correct plan. This will save the sanity of some poor office worker. *Rant over*



schumigirl said:


> My mum never drove....but we lived in a little town that had everything she needed, so had no desire to drive.


My mom doesn't drive either. Unfortunately I grew up in a decent sized city that had no public transportation at the time. All of us kids had to play chauffeur once we got our license. 



Lynne G said:


> as little one is the only one who doesn't like carbonara sauce, nor the peas.


I always pick the peas out. I hate peas. 



schumigirl said:


> Just had a call from "The Internet" lol......apparently my named specific computer is not working and for a flat fee and my cc details of course they`ll fix it there and then.......I couldn't even be bothered to lead them on a long fake conversation, so just hung up......I may have used an expletive first though.....


I love those calls. I get them from "Windows support" or Microsoft. We are a Mac family. 



cam757 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome back. I missed this bunch! Still need to do some catchup reading.


I can't remember if we have met before. I started posting here back in 2017.



Robo56 said:


> Check online at Bealls they have the go walks on sale right now.


 Darn, I wish I had seen this before I placed my order. I'll go check out their website anyway. 



Robo56 said:


> Made hotel ressies for trip with grandson. Fingers crossed no cancellation do to virus. Had my reservations for HHN already.


Hoping for the best for you. One of our clients is supposed to go to Paris next week, but still isn't sure if she is going. 



Robo56 said:


> Have appointment for dentist to have temporary cap put on today. Then will go back when permanent cap ready. The perils of getting old.....LOL...even your teeth need help.


My poor husband just had to have 3 crowns. I have been very lucky when it comes to teeth. 



Sue M said:


> Thanks. Sitting in hospital er with Mr to get his shoulder checked out. It’s hurting him to breathe. Waiting for x ray.


 Hope it isn't too serious and he can get some relief from the pain. 



schumigirl said:


> but always shows who your real friends are. Just had two bring round some more food......lol.....we are over run with dishes!!!





schumigirl said:


> lol......two friends turned up with four tubs of caramel chew chew and four big bags of one of my favourite potato chips on Sunday...


These friends are definitely keepers..

Guess I should think about trying to set some sleep.

Almost forgot. Proud mom moment. B voted for the very first time today. Still can't believe she is old enough.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah Charade, it was weird the first time I saw all our names on the voting sheet for my neighborhood.

Hope so Mac. Up early again. Guess I will pack. Not much needed. Weather is about the same. Hope those kitties let you sleep this morning.

And lest a homie forgets, it is a Wednesday!  Hump of a day, as get over this day, and yay, Friday becomes the day after.  So, maybe I get to see a , or maybe you will.  

Either way, Happy Hump Day!

And yep,


Woot!

Oh, and hope all have a wonderful morning this Wednesday.

Yeah, and ooh quite the thunderstorm last night, wind blowing fiercely around the house, pounding rain, seeing yellow and a bit of red on the radar. But as it is with most storms, 20 or so minutes later, all was quiet.

Sending many more prayers to those in the Nashville area grieving the loss of life.  So sad to hear of all the devastation.


----------



## macraven

Lynne
Looks like a mini camel parade!
Are you all packed and ready to go ?

Having the lawn moved today but it looks like rain
hope not as the yard really needs it done weekly

Still a lot of news on middle Tennessee
Late in cat herding to feed them as have been watching tv

Hope all have a fun hump day!


----------



## mckennarose

Mornings SANs,
Well, I'm off to the doctor later this afternoon.  This cold is just hanging on and the coughing and stuffiness is getting worse so I think I need an antibiotic.  This will give me a chance to talk to the doctor about our upcoming trip and coronavirus.  I am immune compromised and I want to talk to her about the risk and get her opinion.
At least the sun is out today!  Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## keishashadow

Gonna take my camel to the old town road,
Going ride, till I can’t no more

There’s an Old Town Road parody on youtube, going to take my camel to Jerusalem.  It’s hysterical but if i posted link here would likely get banned for life as it’s definitely un PC.  I need a good lol

Good news CAT scan approved for sinuses, as expected.  On hold, due to dental issues, consult with oral surgeon tomorrow.  what are ‘dem odds?  You have to laugh

[/QUOTE]


Robo56 said:


> Sheldon loves to have this sung to him when he is sick


Aaah, the cutest thing that is


Robo56 said:


> Made hotel ressies for trip with grandson. Fingers crossed no cancellation do to virus. Had my reservations for HHN already.


You’re talking September trip?  If so, that’s a long way off.  We should know what level of impact we’re dealing within a month. Here’s hoping the upcoming warm weather kills it off & it doesn’t come back in the fall.


Lynne G said:


> Oh my terrible that the death count has climbed so much higher. Prayers to all effected by that tornado damage.


It’s a shame, so early and unexpected, and they say there is no global warming, grrr. Once they get the search & rescue dogs on the ground there, hopefully they find many still alive.


schumigirl said:


> Thank you for the good wishes.....hoping to be doing better soon, I’m not used to this......but always shows who your real friends are. Just had two bring round some more food......lol.....we are over run with dishes!!!


Indeed!  My sympathies on the casserole avalanche lol. This sort of thing surely takes it’s good old time & lots of hard work to resolve.  Hugs


Charade67 said:


> Rant warning* If you happen to have more than one insurance policy please, please make sure your health care providers know and are billing the correct plan. This will save the sanity of some poor office worker. *Rant over*


Subordination of benefits sort of thing?  Don’t the paitients have to fill out intake forms as to listing all insurance coverage?


macraven said:


> Lynne
> Looks like a mini camel parade!


In all it’s glory 


mckennarose said:


> Mornings SANs,
> Well, I'm off to the doctor later this afternoon.  This cold is just hanging on and the coughing and stuffiness is getting worse so I think I need an antibiotic.  This will give me a chance to talk to the doctor about our upcoming trip and coronavirus.  I am immune compromised and I want to talk to her about the risk and get her opinion.
> At least the sun is out today!  Hope everyone has a great day!


Oh my, definitely sounds Ike a visit is in order. Good luck


----------



## macraven

Mrose
Sending mummy dust that your doctor will figure out how he can make you feel better

it is not any fun to be sick like you are now

Check in when you can and tell us your doc said you will live


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Subordination of benefits sort of thing? Don’t the paitients have to fill out intake forms as to listing all insurance coverage?


Yes, they are supposed to inform us of all insurance policies, but they don’t always do so. In this last case the client never informed us that she had another policy and we were billing the wrong plan. It also didn’t help that Anthem kept changing the prefix on their policies. It took Anthem a year to realize that they had been paying incorrectly. That’s when we were informed of the second plan. It has been an absolute nightmare.


----------



## Sue M

Happy Hump Day!  Lynne always look forward to your camel pics!  I love watching a good T-Storm too!  We rarely get them so when I’m in Florida I’ll sit out on my balcony to watch. 

robo glad you had a nice birthday!

Charade you must have the patience of a saint in your job!  Congrats to B for voting!  Another milestone. 

Mac hope you get your lawn done  today!  

Schumi & Mrose hope you’re feeling better soon and Keishashadow hope you get your scan soon!  

Update on my Mr, he fell a few days ago walking back from the store, the pavement here in Puerto Vallarta is very uneven at best. He stepped off curb into a big pot hole. Wasn’t looking down!  Hit his upper chest and hand. 2 days later his hand got quite swollen and hurts to breathe. 
Decided to take him to ER here. Had x rays. Nothing broken. Doc gave him anti inflammatory pill and topical cream. He’ll live. Thanks to everyone who asked.

yesterday we went to see a town abit north of here, after the hospital visit. Had lunch at a restaurant on the beach.  Walled around town, I picked up a couple of tees, and a dress for oldest dd.  Then we went to a bar to see a band who are friends of our friend we are staying with. They play mostly 70’s music.
In a few minutes we’re going shopping to get something for dinner tonight. Avoiding town today, 3 cruise ships are in port.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.....you had fog too last night?? We must have similar weather at times.....albeit yours is much colder......

Charade, yes these calls are becoming More regular now. I guess they must be getting some folks to fall for it if they keep doing it...yes, my friends are the best!!! Except for the two who didn’t ask how I was....lol.......I’m very lucky with friends.


mrose......good luck at the doctors.....how you’re feeling better soon......sounds quite nasty and worthy of a docs visit. 


Janet......thanks .....yes, long haul.....might be the end of rollercoasters though.....  Are you still watching Dr Who?? I thought Tom was but he said he gave up weeks ago....too politically correct and preachy......

Good news on the scan, but oh no on the dental issue again!!! Sending you back some hugs......

Sue, glad you’re having a lovely trip.


mac.......grass cutting once a week already!! How lovely though your weather is nice enough to have to do that. Our gardener told us today he thinks ours will need doing before the end of the month......



So, I think I like having a “lady what does” coming in.......she was here two hours and at first had to ask what I wanted her to do..nice lady. I have met her before as her husband does gardening jobs and odd jobs for us, so I knew I’d like her.

Had a lovely beef casserole for dinner tonight, compliments of my mate Fliss.

Beautiful sunny day here and I’m told it’s cold outside......I’ll take his word for it......

Hope everyone is having a lovely Wednesday.......


----------



## mckennarose

Thanks for the well wishes everyone!  I have a sinus infection, but they swabbed me for flu because I had a fever, which I didn't even know.  Flu swab was negative.  I have antibiotics, cough meds and steroids.  Will be on the mend soon!


----------



## macraven

Sinus infections are miserable

Good thing you went to get checked out by your doctor

Hope you feel better real soon!


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, McK. is in sick bay.  Hope the drugs help your sinus infection.

Having fun, walked more than a couple miles already.


----------



## mckennarose

@Lynne G  , I forgot you were in NYC today!  Have fun!



macraven said:


> Sinus infections are miserable


The headache started yesterday, which is usually a dead giveaway for me.  I can't get rid of it.  I'm sure I'll be feeling better by tomorrow.


----------



## Sue M

Nice lazy day here spent at pool talking to newly made friends!  In the morning we went to Walmart yo get some groceries and I picked up some vanilla to take home. There’s something about Mexican vanilla that’s so good. I picked up a bottle for my good friend down the lane. She bakes a lot and will appreciate it.

Tomorrow is a big market by the marina so I’d like to go down. And we’re going out to dinner.

Time to head back upstairs.

Schumi glad you found someone you like for cleaning. I used to have a great lady but she retired and I never got around to replacing her.

Mrose sorry about sinus infection they seem to take awhile to go away.

Lynne do you work in the city?


----------



## macraven

I’m the type if I had a cleaning lady, I would do my best to clean before the cleaning lady arrived to my house


----------



## Lynne G

Sue, I don’t work in NYC, but I do work in my city.  

Large pizza slice and 1/2 a container of chicken teriyaki with udon noodles and vegetables, so an easy street dinner for us. We decided to hit the pavement bright and early tomorrow morning, so chilling in the room now with a hot shower done, and a chance to rest those feet well.

And cute, the window screen, though somehow upside down.


----------



## Robo56

Good evening Sans family 

It reached 90 here today. Was plenty hot. Then we lost power about an hour ago and it came back on quickly.....LOL...It’s 7: 15 pm and still 81.


Well temporary crown on.......almost felt like asking the dental assistant to give me the suction tube a few times, but she was new and everyone has to learn....Dentist took it from her a couple of times. After procedure I told her I wanted to rinse my mouth out. I was rinsing the remainder of the amalgam filling material that Dentist drilled out which should have been suctioned out......LOL....I must have been a sight to them....I had a death grip on the chair handle....he had me numbed up plenty.....LOL.

Not a fan of visiting the dentist and I doubt anyone is......that would be a scary house for HHN.




Lynne G said:


> Robo, glad to see you pop in here. Happy you had a nice birthday, and woot! Trip with grandson and HHN one. Hoping we can cross paths this year.



That would be nice to cross paths with you again during HHN.




schumigirl said:


> Thank you for the good wishes.....hoping to be doing better soon, I’m not used to this......but always shows who your real friends are. Just had two bring round some more food......lol.....we are over run with dishes!!!
> 
> And enjoy that lovely weather......



Schumi so glad to hear your friends are helping out and making sure you are well cared for with meals and visits. Hope you feel better soon





schumigirl said:


> Thank you......yes we have 8 weeks.....not that I’m counting of course.......



You have your upcoming trip to look forward too. Getting back to the warm Florida sun will help.




Charade67 said:


> Hoping for the best for you. One of our clients is supposed to go to Paris next week, but still isn't sure if she is going.



I always take grandchildren on vacation in May. Will be grandson again this May. Hope things are sorted then so he can enjoy his vacation.




Charade67 said:


> My poor husband just had to have 3 crowns. I have been very lucky when it comes to teeth.



I never had any crowns until 2 years ago. Now this is number 3.




keishashadow said:


> Good news CAT scan approved for sinuses, as expected. On hold, due to dental issues, consult with oral surgeon tomorrow. what are ‘dem odds? You have to laugh



Yeah to getting CAT Scan approved........boo to dental issues. Hope you get good news at oral surgeon tomorrow.





keishashadow said:


> You’re talking September trip? If so, that’s a long way off. We should know what level of impact we’re dealing within a month. Here’s hoping the upcoming warm weather kills it off & it doesn’t come back in the fall.



Talking about May trip with grandson. Hopefully everything will calm down and all will be well.




Sue M said:


> Decided to take him to ER here. Had x rays. Nothing broken. Doc gave him anti inflammatory pill and topical cream. He’ll live. Thanks to everyone who asked.



Sue sorry to hear about your hubby’s injury. Thank goodness no broken ribs or wrist. Sending get well wishes for his speedy recovery.




mckennarose said:


> Thanks for the well wishes everyone! I have a sinus infection, but they swabbed me for flu because I had a fever, which I didn't even know. Flu swab was negative. I have antibiotics, cough meds and steroids. Will be on the mend soon!





mckennarose said:


> The headache started yesterday, which is usually a dead giveaway for me. I can't get rid of it. I'm sure I'll be feeling better by tomorrow.



Hope the headache goes away as the antibiotics kick in. Those sinus infection headaches are terrible. Sending get well wishes your way.


Some fun 






LOL....I like the Goddess reference.





Have a great rest of the evening everyone.


----------



## Charade67

Much slower day today. I did have to call a couple of clients and tell them about a problem we are having with their insurance. Fortunately both work in the medical field and understand the problems of insurance. Both we very understanding of the problem and offered to contact the insurance company.



keishashadow said:


> Good news CAT scan approved for sinuses, as expected. On hold, due to dental issues, consult with oral surgeon tomorrow. what are ‘dem odds? You have to laugh


When it rains it pours. Hope all goes well with the oral surgeon. 



Sue M said:


> Charade you must have the patience of a saint in your job!


 I'm not sure if it's patience or stubbornness. 



Sue M said:


> Decided to take him to ER here. Had x rays. Nothing broken. Doc gave him anti inflammatory pill and topical cream. He’ll live. Thanks to everyone who asked.


 Glad to hear that it isn't too serious. Hope he feels better soon.



mckennarose said:


> Thanks for the well wishes everyone!  I have a sinus infection, but they swabbed me for flu because I had a fever, which I didn't even know.  Flu swab was negative.  I have antibiotics, cough meds and steroids.  Will be on the mend soon!


Sorry about the sinus infection, but glad to hear it's not the flu. Sending well wishes. 



Robo56 said:


> Not a fan of visiting the dentist and I doubt anyone is.....


 I wouldn't call myself a fan, but I really don't mind going to the dentist. 


Lynne - Hope you have a great day in the city tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Thanks for the well wishes everyone!  I have a sinus infection, but they swabbed me for flu because I had a fever, which I didn't even know.  Flu swab was negative.  I have antibiotics, cough meds and steroids.  Will be on the mend soon!



Glad you`re on the correct meds for your condition....and glad you don't have flu! Sinus infections are so painful.....healing hugs sent your way...….




Lynne G said:


> Ack, McK. is in sick bay.  Hope the drugs help your sinus infection.
> 
> Having fun, walked more than a couple miles already.
> 
> 
> View attachment 478729



I also didn`t realise you were in NYC this week.....I love that city, but seeing the ice rink....little too cold for me in the winter!!! But have fun and look after the tootsies with all the walking tomorrow....how long are you there for? 




macraven said:


> I’m the type if I had a cleaning lady, I would do my best to clean before the cleaning lady arrived to my house



lol....usually I`d be like that mac.....but can`t do it this time. She is fabulous and I can see Tom and I asking her to maybe carry on longer than planned......not sure yet, but will think on it. 




Robo56 said:


> Good evening Sans family
> 
> It reached 90 here today. Was plenty hot. Then we lost power about an hour ago and it came back on quickly.....LOL...It’s 7: 15 pm and still 81.
> 
> 
> Well temporary crown on.......almost felt like asking the dental assistant to give me the suction tube a few times, but she was new and everyone has to learn....Dentist took it from her a couple of times. After procedure I told her I wanted to rinse my mouth out. I was rinsing the remainder of the amalgam filling material that Dentist drilled out which should have been suctioned out......LOL....I must have been a sight to them....I had a death grip on the chair handle....he had me numbed up plenty.....LOL.
> 
> Not a fan of visiting the dentist and I doubt anyone is......that would be a scary house for HHN.
> 
> Schumi so glad to hear your friends are helping out and making sure you are well cared for with meals and visits. Hope you feel better soon
> 
> 
> 
> You have your upcoming trip to look forward too. Getting back to the warm Florida sun will help.
> 
> I always take grandchildren on vacation in May. Will be grandson again this May. Hope things are sorted then so he can enjoy his vacation.
> 
> I never had any crowns until 2 years ago. Now this is number 3.
> 
> Talking about May trip with grandson. Hopefully everything will calm down and all will be well.



No power is quite a thing in the Florida heat!!! Glad it wasnt off for long. 

Yes, dentists are never fun. But doesn`t sound like the best exereince for you yesterday.....

I`m sure it`ll be a lovely trip with your grandson in May. We`re there too and as long as the plane takes off we`ll be on it!!! Thank you....yes I think I need some of that gloriously warm Florida sunshine.....


On my own this morning listening to the 80`s channel....it`s the most gorgeous sunny day and would be perfect for a walk....but not today. 

Roast beef sandwiches for lunch today...…no idea what I`m having for dinner.....it`s a case of wait and see today.....

Grocery delivery coming between 12 and 1pm. That`s about the most exciting thing going on today!!! 


















Have a great Thursday...…..


----------



## Lynne G

Weather is in the 50’s so not that bad.  

Hope you are feeling better Schumi, and we are here until Friday evening. Just a short trip. We like it here too. And no skating for us, though it would have been a good time, as few on it. In June, when we were here last, it was crowded.

Thirsty Thursday is here. So drink up.

Hotel has some basic breakfast stuff, which little one may not eat much.  But they have coffee and tea, so
will be fine until we pick a place for lunch.  We will be working up an appetite, as miles to walk today.


Happy Thursday homies.  

Well wishes to all those in a sick bay home. Take care, and get some rest.

And yay!  May trips for Robo and Schumi.  Little one is done in early May.  Hmmmm.


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Schumi and Lynne 





Lynne great pics......enjoy your time in the city with your daughter.


Schumi I finished your trip report yesterday. Thank you for taking the time to share your trip memories. I know it is a labor of love. You always explore and share great places to eat and visit. Tell the camera man (Tom) pictures were great as were your pictures. You all are always smiling and I know you cherish the vacation time with Kyle.

It’s supposed to be 91 here today then weather says 66 on Saturday as the high. Then heat will come in again.

Ibis are out digging for worms this morning. The lawn service came out and did lawn aeration so the birds are happily sticking there long bills in the dirt.

Going to make up a big batch of gravy and homemade meatballs for baked ziti this evening. I will freeze the rest for other Italian dishes later.

Schumi continued good healing wishes being sent your way.

To all the Sans family have a great Thursday.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, going to Robo’s place for dinner.  Woot for the 90’s.  Starting to hear birds on the early mornings, so Spring is surely coming.


----------



## keishashadow

Sue M said:


> Update on my Mr, he fell a few days ago walking back from the store, the pavement here in Puerto Vallarta is very uneven at best. He stepped off curb into a big pot hole. Wasn’t looking down! Hit his upper chest and hand. 2 days later his hand got quite swollen and hurts to breathe.
> Decided to take him to ER here. Had x rays. Nothing broken. Doc gave him anti inflammatory pill and topical cream. He’ll live. Thanks to everyone who asked.


Oh no, a header!  At least they had what sounds to be decent medical facilities.  My prescription, take dos cervazas & let us know in the morning 


schumigirl said:


> Janet......thanks .....yes, long haul.....might be the end of rollercoasters though..... Are you still watching Dr Who?? I thought Tom was but he said he gave up weeks ago....too politically correct and preachy......


Perhaps just for the next year or so to see how things settle.  I heard the same advice, took it easy for a bit, then gradually worked some of the less aggressive ones back into my touring but looping ones totally out. Even the mummy is an issue for me, along with space mt as of that wild mouse in the dark type, too many unexpected dips/turns.  Unfortunately, your back tends to have a pesky habit of letting you know when you’ve overdone it. 


mckennarose said:


> Thanks for the well wishes everyone! I have a sinus infection, but they swabbed me for flu because I had a fever, which I didn't even know. Flu swab was negative. I have antibiotics, cough meds and steroids. Will be on the mend soon!


Hope they gave you the right ones to do the trick!  My first sinus infection has been a real trip lol, into month #7

Rapid flu swab only, did they say they’d be getting final results the next day or so?  Here, they do both as the swab has rather high false positives & negtives for that matter.  


Sue M said:


> There’s something about Mexican vanilla that’s so good. I picked up a bottle for my good friend down the lane. She bakes a lot and will appreciate it.


The best, I joking say it’s the main reason I go to Mexico . Grenada another great stop for spices.


macraven said:


> I’m the type if I had a cleaning lady, I would do my best to clean before the cleaning lady arrived to my house


I found that to be rare indeed when i had that business.  Well, except for the nunnery on my client list.  Only dust was behind & under furniture.  Not one of them under 70 y.o. But still spry.  You could eat off their floors.  It got to the point where I refused to charge them anything as entire job wouldn’t take a team more than 15 minutes.  They then started to leave fresh-baked cookies .  Girls would ‘fight’ who got to take that job lol


Robo56 said:


> Well temporary crown on.......almost felt like asking the dental assistant to give me the suction tube a few times, but she was new and everyone has to learn....Dentist took it from her a couple of times. After procedure I told her I wanted to rinse my mouth out. I was rinsing the remainder of the amalgam filling material that Dentist drilled out which should have been suctioned out......LOL....I must have been a sight to them....I had a death grip on the chair handle....he had me numbed up


Seriously, what gave it away you needed suctioned?  Oh, I know...you started to gurgle. Duh. That is more common than not i’ve Found lol


Robo56 said:


> Talking about May trip with grandson. Hopefully everything will calm down and all will be well.


Think positive says the woman who is leaving for cruise & WDW for two weeks on 3/27 

I’m going, period!  

In all actuality, my trip insurance doesn’t kick in to cancel unless there is a travel ban or declared pandemic.  TBD there.  More infected on the same Princess ship that had an elderly gentleman pass once he got home.  Said passengers were on the original cruise with him, had extended their travels to another itinerary on the same ship.


Lynne G said:


> Hotel has some basic breakfast stuff, which little one may not eat much. But they have coffee and tea, so
> will be fine until we pick a place for lunch. We will be working up an appetite, as miles to walk today.


Just having something to take the edge of the hangry is nice.  Enjoy, send pics


----------



## Lynne G

Central Park fun, with some zoo, too!

Absolutely beautiful, sunny day.  Jewish diner, yum.   Then some more walking.


----------



## Charade67

This is what this week has felt like.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Doing a quick stop in!!!

I have been reading along, just not posting.  Life is busy as usual - but that's how it goes right now

@Sue M...I'm glad the hubby is ok.  It sounds like your trip is going fantastic.  Soak in that warm sunlight.  It is good for a person's body.  There is something in those warm tropical climates that is grounding and makes your body feel soo relaxed and peaceful.  Soak it all in!!!!

@schumigirl...I'm glad your slowly on the mend.  I hope the cleaning lady cleans to the standards you want...sometimes I have known people to get a dud in that category lol.   How many more days until your May trip?

@mckennarose...Take care of yourself.  Those sinus infections can be nasty.  I am prone to those when I get a bad head cold...and those headaches are the worst.  I hope that your headache is going away. 

@Lynne G ...I hope that your trip is great.  New York looks like so much fun.  It is on my bucket list of places to visit!  I can't wait to see more pictures!

@Robo56 ... yuck...just yuck on the dentist!!!  Just thinking about the dentist makes my anxiety skyrocket.  And if there was an HHN room of a dentist...I WOULD NOT be going into that one!!!!!  Nope...nada...not happening lol.   Enjoy the trip planning!!!

@Charade67 ... I hope your week gets better!  This week has dragged on for sure.  I'm ready for the weekend!  I hope you have something a little extra special planned for yourself, since you have had a difficult week. 

Mac, Keisha, Disneylife, Disx and anyone else I have missed...have a great day!!!  I hope to stop in a little later after I get more work completed and maybe a little studying in as well too


----------



## Disxuni

Welp, sorry about the lack of being on. I do promise I think of you all often, but it seems the times in which I tell myself I need to get on it's always an awkward moment.

Sorry to see from quick glance that @mckennarose is still not feeling 100%. Hope you get better soon!

I hope everyone else is well, or getting better as well. 

I see @Lynne G is having a good time. Nice photos.  

I just almost threw my computer out the window due to my Network Plus class just now. Other than my other work I had done I've been working on a lab all week and finally, kind of, finished. I finally thought I got the groove and was done, but in the very end I hit a snag and it didn't work 100%. After all this time, I'm turning in as is in the meantime. I shouldn't be knocked down too much for it. 

Anywho, I hope everyone is doing good. Still gathering information on places to search for jobs, working on homework as usual, and also having the girl's trip I mentioned briefly this weekend. While going to be in the Universal area, no park time. Which is alright by me. We're going to enjoy the resort and the general Orlando area and be washing our hands like crazy and have hand sanitizer.

While it hasn't been ages I've missed you, homies! Also, kind of late, but I accidentally indulged on "Taco Tuesday" this week without thinking of it. I went to Taco Bell.


----------



## bobbie68

it has been a busy week, and I just got some time to sit down to catch up a bit. Brian has been doing light construction on the house and Monday morning he woke up and his eye was bothering him a bit. He went to work and by the time he came home he was in a lot of pain. He spent most of the night in pain and then Tuesday morning tried to drive to work and had to come home he couldn't open his eyes in the sun. I took him to the walk in and they checked his eye and he has a scratch on his cornea. He remembered feeling like something came out of his eye at one point. He has been out of work the last couple of days with a patch on. I have had double duty here. He is doing better today and went back to work today. Still using ointment and a patch.

I am trying to get caught up on stuff I am going for surgery next Thursday . I am trying  to keep my self busy so I don't freak out. I haven't had surgery since my C-section and I was awake. I have to go under general  anesthesia even though the surgery should be about 45 minutes and I should be able to go home. The doctor is pretty sure they can do laparascopy. I really like her and have never met a doctor so confident about anything, she makes me feel reasshured. Needless to say I am a bit anxious. Brian will be taking a week and a half off to help me. I told the teens they are going to have to pitch in more for about 4 weeks. I am not taking any chances with screwing anything up. It is harder to heal the older you get.

Good news he got a call this week from Universal and  has a phone interview tomorrow morining still keeping everything crossed. Thank you everyone for the good luck wishes

The weather has been warmer which I like. We made tacos tonight it's a good night when everyone is home. It is not something that stays well till Charlie gets home from work usually about 9:30. I like that they have 2 set days off so we can make plans.

Sue I am glad that you are enjoying the weather and your trip. I am sorry about your husband but happy he will be okay. I hope he can enjoy the rest of the trip.

Mac thank you I know you didn't forget about me, you have a lot to take care of with the boards. Yes we are looking north and south east of Orlando. We want to be closer to UCF in Alafaya and Unviersal. I started taking Charlie driving in the parking lots. I think his father is going to take him too. Thank you for the good vibes for everything with Charlie, Brian and Liv. I can't wait to leave the snow blower behind for the new owners.!!

Schumi I am glad to hear you like the woman helping with the housework. I hope you are feeling better every day! I have thought about what I would do if I couldn't do the coasters at the parks, it is never a good one! I hope everything works out good for you and everything is temporary!! Glad your friends are taking good care of you along with Tom.

Lynne I enjoyed your pics of NY. Glad that you are having a nice trip. I haven't been to the city in years, just don't seem to find the time to do everything. Have a safe trip back!

Mcrose I hate sinus infections, I use to get them all the time. I hope you start feeling better now. I can imagine you have questions of the doctor having immune system problems. I hope that they can put your fears to ease and come up with a plan for you.

Cam757 Hello I don't believe we have met! Nice to meet you!

Keisha congrats on getting the catscan approved, I hope the dental issues get resolved quickly. I hope you don't have to use that trip insurance. Happy trip planning!

Robo Thanks for the funny memes, I needed them today and boy can I relate! Sorry to hear about your dentis appointment, yea that is one of my other anxiety places to visit. Have fun making plans for your May trip. Homemade meatballs and ziti is my favorite. Enojoy!

Disxuni Sorry to hear your Network class is giving you issues. I see how Liv gets when she has some issues and I feel bad. I hope you have a great weekend with your friends, you need it! I am sure the job hunting will go good when your ready!

Pumpkin Ihope school is going well for you. Hope the grandbaby is going good!

Charade Sorry you have been having some rough days at work. Insurance is stressful on the consumer end I can only imagine working in it. Congrats to B for  voting. Liv is looking forward to it this year! I can't believe our "babies" are voting . Your Bush Gardens trip in March sounds fun! I love that park!

 I want to shout out to Tink, Monykalyn, DLPN, Pattyw  and all the SANS family! I hope everyone has a great night. I am off to help Brian plan for his interview tomorrow.


----------



## mckennarose

Hi all, thanks for the well wishes!  I wasn't able to get the cough medicine yesterday because it was back ordered, so I spent another night coughing.  Hopefully they'll get it in tomorrow.  I'm noticing a lot of empty medicine shelves in the store, the OTC versions of motrin and tylenol.  And my stomach meds are back ordered too.  Since we get a lot of meds from China, I'm not surprised.  



schumigirl said:


> lol......two friends turned up with four tubs of caramel chew chew and four big bags of one of my favourite potato chips on Sunday.......they were very, very welcome!!!! I don‘t need fancy.....lol......


Oh yum and how nice!  I'm sure you enjoyed them.  Have some for me!


keishashadow said:


> Oh my, definitely sounds Ike a visit is in order. Good luck


Thank you!  I hate going to the doctor unless I feel like I have to, you know?  My family says I wait until the last minute... lol!


macraven said:


> Sending mummy dust that your doctor will figure out how he can make you feel better


Thank you so much!


Sue M said:


> Schumi & Mrose hope you’re feeling better soon and Keishashadow hope you get your scan soon!


Thank you!  


Sue M said:


> Update on my Mr, he fell a few days ago walking back from the store, the pavement here in Puerto Vallarta is very uneven at best. He stepped off curb into a big pot hole. Wasn’t looking down! Hit his upper chest and hand. 2 days later his hand got quite swollen and hurts to breathe.
> Decided to take him to ER here. Had x rays. Nothing broken. Doc gave him anti inflammatory pill and topical cream. He’ll live. Thanks to everyone who asked.


Oh gosh!  I'm sorry that happened.  I hope he's feeling better now.


schumigirl said:


> mrose......good luck at the doctors.....how you’re feeling better soon......sounds quite nasty and worthy of a docs visit.


Yeah, I have a stubbon streak and don't go until I feel I should go.  Makes my family crazy!


macraven said:


> Hope you feel better real soon!
> 
> Thanks again, Mac!
> 
> 
> Lynne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ack, McK. is in sick bay. Hope the drugs help your sinus infection.
> 
> 
> 
> Moving forward!  I think the antibiotics are starting to kick in.
> 
> 
> Sue M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice lazy day here spent at pool talking to newly made friends! In the morning we went to Walmart yo get some groceries and I picked up some vanilla to take home. There’s something about Mexican vanilla that’s so good. I picked up a bottle for my good friend down the lane. She bakes a lot and will appreciate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds absolutely heavenly!  Enjoy!  I'm sure your friend will appreciate the vanilla.
> 
> 
> Lynne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Large pizza slice and 1/2 a container of chicken teriyaki with udon noodles and vegetables, so an easy street dinner for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yum!  There's just something about street food!
> 
> 
> Robo56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It reached 90 here today. Was plenty hot. Then we lost power about an hour ago and it came back on quickly.....LOL...It’s 7: 15 pm and still 81.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!  90?!  I'm super jealous, but not about the losing power part.  I'm glad it came back on quickly.
> 
> 
> Robo56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the headache goes away as the antibiotics kick in. Those sinus infection headaches are terrible. Sending get well wishes your way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!  The headache is probably the worst part.  I'm only popping on and off here because my eyes hurt.  I'm sure it will get better soon.
> 
> 
> Charade67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the sinus infection, but glad to hear it's not the flu. Sending well wishes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Robo56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to make up a big batch of gravy and homemade meatballs for baked ziti this evening. I will freeze the rest for other Italian dishes later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gravy?  Where are you from?  Just curious.  Italian-American girl here and I'm in PA and we don't call sauce "gravy", but my relatives in Jersey do.
> 
> 
> keishashadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope they gave you the right ones to do the trick! My first sinus infection has been a real trip lol, into month #7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow!  That's a long time.  So far, so good!  Thanks for the well wishes!
> 
> 
> Lynne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely beautiful, sunny day. Jewish diner, yum. Then some more walking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh nice!  What did you have for dinner?  I love food, can you tell?
> 
> 
> Charade67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what this week has felt like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awe, I'm sorry!  ((hugs))
> 
> 
> Pumpkin1172 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @mckennarose...Take care of yourself. Those sinus infections can be nasty. I am prone to those when I get a bad head cold...and those headaches are the worst. I hope that your headache is going away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much!  Yeah, the headache is rough.  But I'm sure I'm on the mend now!
> 
> 
> Disxuni said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to see from quick glance that @mckennarose is still not feeling 100%. Hope you get better soon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!  I'm on the mend!
> 
> 
> Disxuni said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just almost threw my computer out the window due to my Network Plus class just now. Other than my other work I had done I've been working on a lab all week and finally, kind of, finished. I finally thought I got the groove and was done, but in the very end I hit a snag and it didn't work 100%. After all this time, I'm turning in as is in the meantime. I shouldn't be knocked down too much for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds so frustrating, I'm sorry.  I'm sure it will work out.
> 
> 
> bobbie68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took him to the walk in and they checked his eye and he has a scratch on his cornea. He remembered feeling like something came out of his eye at one point. He has been out of work the last couple of days with a patch on. I have had double duty here. He is doing better today and went back to work today. Still using ointment and a patch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my goodness!  That sounds painful and scary.  I'm glad he's doing better!
> 
> 
> bobbie68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to get caught up on stuff I am going for surgery next Thursday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm praying it goes well for you!  ((hugs))
> 
> 
> bobbie68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mcrose I hate sinus infections, I use to get them all the time. I hope you start feeling better now. I can imagine you have questions of the doctor having immune system problems. I hope that they can put your fears to ease and come up with a plan for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> I have some concerns for my May trip, and just in general with precautions I should be taking if it comes to our state.  I'm still not sure how this will turn out, but I'm moving forward with our plans in the hopes it does work out!
> 
> Hope everyone is well!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lynne G

Afternoon of successful shopping, then some  late night fun with the crowds.



Hope all have a great night.


----------



## Charade67

This week has been the longest Monday of my life.  Today was another long, stressful day. However, I did get some good news. It turns out that one of the insurance problems I was having was a fault with the insurance company. They neglected to update some information on one of out therapists which resulted in claims getting denied. They have corrected the problem and will be reprocessing the claims.

We used to have a huge bottle of hand sanitizer right outside the receptionist's window. When I came in this morning the bottle was gone and there was a new one in its place. I asked my boss about it and she said the old bottle had expired. (I think it was the same bottle that has been there since I started working there almost 8 years ago.) I didn't think anything more about it until a client came in this afternoon and asked me why we had put out a bottle of dish soap. I picked up the bottle and it was anti-bacterial Palmolive dish soap. I showed it to my boss and she said that she had asked her husband to get some new hand sanitizer. He just saw "anti-bacterial" and picked up the first thing he saw. (She hadn't paid attention to the bottle until I brought it to her attention.) We all had a good laugh over this, and I really needed a laugh today.



Robo56 said:


> It’s supposed to be 91 here today then weather says 66 on Saturday as the high. Then heat will come in again.


Yikes! If it is 91 in March I can't imagine what summer will be like. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I hope you have something a little extra special planned for yourself, since you have had a difficult week.


Not until the 14th. That's when we are going to Busch Gardens. 



Disxuni said:


> I just almost threw my computer out the window due to my Network Plus class just now. Other than my other work I had done I've been working on a lab all week and finally, kind of, finished. I finally thought I got the groove and was done, but in the very end I hit a snag and it didn't work 100%. After all this time, I'm turning in as is in the meantime. I shouldn't be knocked down too much for it.


Hang in there. Hoping that you receive a good grade. 



bobbie68 said:


> I took him to the walk in and they checked his eye and he has a scratch on his cornea.


Ouch! I did that once, but not nearly as bad as he has it.



bobbie68 said:


> I am trying to get caught up on stuff I am going for surgery next Thursday . I am trying to keep my self busy so I don't freak out. I haven't had surgery since my C-section and I was awake. I have to go under general anesthesia even though the surgery should be about 45 minutes and I should be able to go home. The doctor is pretty sure they can do laparascopy.


I had laparoscopy when I had my gall bladder out. It wasn't too terrible, and my recovery time was pretty quick. Prayers for you for and easy surgery and quick recovery time.

I thought I had quoted something about the phone interview, but it didn't show Up. Good luck to Brian tomorrow. 



mckennarose said:


> Hi all, thanks for the well wishes! I wasn't able to get the cough medicine yesterday because it was back ordered, so I spent another night coughing. Hopefully they'll get it in tomorrow. I'm noticing a lot of empty medicine shelves in the store, the OTC versions of motrin and tylenol. And my stomach meds are back ordered too. Since we get a lot of meds from China, I'm not surprised.


Hope you are able to get your medications soon. I have heard that some stores are now limiting how much OTC medicines people can buy.

Lynne - That bird looks like it is really ticked off about something.


Going to try to get some sleep now. Thankfully no work tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

Hand sanitizer 
Dial soap


----------



## schumigirl

Bobbie.....laparoscopic surgery is the best way to go. I had my gall bladder removed with it, I did have some issues, but nothing to do with the actual surgery, good recovery time. Good luck to Brian today.


Lynne......those are some crowds! Wasn’t as busy when we were there last June!! Glad you‘re having fun!


mrose.......I know, avoiding going to the docs is our favourite thing to do! I had a telephone consultation two weeks ago and he commented he’d never met me before despite being my assigned doctor in that practice! Good luck with the cough medicine, there’s no sleeping with a cough.

It’s the lady that owns the business that is coming to us for cleaning. So I know it’ll be done properly. I know her quite well as her husband is our gardener/odd job guy.....lovely couple. Tom is fabulous at housework as he was in his own home for 5 years before I met him.....he’s tidier than I am to be honest! But it’s not fair to expect him to do everything. She’s here right now and doing a grand job on the inside of the windows downstairs......we have huge bifold doors at the rear of the house and we all hate doing them.....



Another beautiful day here......it is freezing though, everything is still white and crisp looking outside......won’t be out till later for physio appointment.

But......I have some friends coming round for lunch today.......they’re bringing everything, so Tom is quite happy.........he gets on well with them all.

Have a great Friday.......


----------



## keishashadow

Fry-day!  Actually, grilling day here.  Going to make shrimp for the mr & give it a go gumming some salmon .  

Oral Surgeon was booked until June, squeezing me in pre office hours on the 20th ugh  Said I had to be sedated since infection needs to be removed along with tooth. Hoping this is the cause of the on-going sinus infection, a two-fer if you will .  Hey, it could happen!  Where’s the flying pig smiley?

Charade - i’ve Seen large hand soap containers used incorrectly in the front of chinese buffets.  Figure it was a ESL by-product lol. 



Disxuni said:


> the girl's trip I mentioned briefly this weekend. While going to be in the Universal area, no park time. Which is alright by me. We're going to enjoy the resort and the general Orlando area and be washing our hands like crazy and have hand sanitizer.


Nice, a weekend away with your posse sounds like just the thing you need.  Follow the same sanitary precautions that were always in place  you’ll be fine.



bobbie68 said:


> am trying to get caught up on stuff I am going for surgery next Thursday . I am trying to keep my self busy so I don't freak out. I haven't had surgery since my C-section and I was awake. I have to go under general anesthesia even though the surgery should be about 45 minutes and I should be able to go home. The doctor is pretty sure they can do laparascopy. I really like her and have never met a doctor so confident about anything, she makes me feel reasshured. Needless to say I am a bit anxious. Brian will be taking a week and a half off to help me. I told the teens they are going to have to pitch in more for about 4 weeks. I am not taking any chances with screwing anything up. It is harder to heal the older you get.


Good luck!  IMO Laparoscopic surgery is so much less stressful & you have a far speedier recovery time.  


bobbie68 said:


> Still using ointment and a patch.


So, you are married to a pirate? . JK i’ve had that happen in the past too.  Was awkward feeling wearing a patch. The ointment really seemed to take the irritation out of it.  Good thing he took care of it.


mckennarose said:


> I'm noticing a lot of empty medicine shelves in the store, the OTC versions of motrin and tylenol. And my stomach meds are back ordered too. Since we get a lot of meds from China, I'm not surprised.


Yes, many RX and OTC meds from mainland China.  However, my take it’s likely due to people hoarding medical supplies vs stocking up in moderation of things they may need.  

Amazon cancelled my subscribe & save normal order of Clorox wipes last month.  Now, they are triple the price, sellers are profiteering despite the site’s claims they are cutting down on this predatory practice

Stopped at grocery store after Oral Surgeon yesterday, aisle of paper products was nearly empty other than Kleenex oddly enough.  Guess i’m Lucky i have a supply on hand of both toilet paper & paper towels.  None of the cleaning wipes in stock either, sigh


schumigirl said:


> She’s here right now and doing a grand job on the inside of the windows downstairs......we have huge bifold doors at the rear of the house and we all hate doing them.....


Niiiice!  Even after you are back in fighting form (soon i hope) you may have to keep her on staff, even if just once a month for the troublesome jobs


----------



## cam757

Happy Friday!

So glad this week is over. Finally have a day off and haven't done much of anything today.

Yesterday was DH's birthday. I left work early to run out and pick him up a gift since I had no time this week to do so. He is not a big cake fan so I stopped by a new donut shop and picked up a dozen freshly made donuts. They make them right in from of you. I had a Key Lime Pie and Bacon Maple. Excellent. We will go out this weekend for dinner to celebrate with the family. 

Rainy day today which doesn't help my motivation level. No cooking tonight. However, I may make chicken salad for lunch.



Charade67 said:


> I can't remember if we have met before. I started posting here back in 2017.



Hi @Charade67...yes we have met. I believe you are my VA neighbor. I am in the Tidewater/Hampton Roads area.



bobbie68 said:


> Cam757 Hello I don't believe we have met! Nice to meet you!



Nice to meet you too!!!

@schumigirl  - I must of missed what happened but whatever it is, I wish you a speedy recovery. Glad the cleaning lady is working out for you. 

@Sue M, glad your Dh is okay. That sounds like it was a nasty fall. Hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## Charade67

Ahh Friday. A day without annoying insurance problems. I have already cleaned up the house and started some laundry. Later I plan to go to Walmart, but for now I am relaxing and watching a movie. 



keishashadow said:


> Fry-day! Actually, grilling day here. Going to make shrimp for the mr & give it a go gumming some salmon .
> 
> Oral Surgeon was booked until June, squeezing me in pre office hours on the 20th ugh Said I had to be sedated since infection needs to be removed along with tooth. Hoping this is the cause of the on-going sinus infection, a two-fer if you will . Hey, it could happen! Where’s the flying pig smiley?
> 
> Charade - i’ve Seen large hand soap containers used incorrectly in the front of chinese buffets. Figure it was a ESL by-product lol.


B wants to have dinner with you tonight. She loves salmon..

That would be awesome of the tooth removal would clear the sinus infection. I hope your surgeon can get you in before June. 

I can't blame ESL on our hand sanitizer issue. I'm pretty sure that my boss' husband was born and raised in Virginia.  He just wasn't paying attention. 



cam757 said:


> Yesterday was DH's birthday. I left work early to run out and pick him up a gift since I had no time this week to do so. He is not a big cake fan so I stopped by a new donut shop and picked up a dozen freshly made donuts. They make them right in from of you. I had a Key Lime Pie and Bacon Maple. Excellent. We will go out this weekend for dinner to celebrate with the family.


 Happy birthday to your dh.  Ooh, I would love to try a key lime donut. 



cam757 said:


> Hi @Charade67...yes we have met. I believe you are my VA neighbor. I am in the Tidewater/Hampton Roads area.


Yes, now I remember.  We also have someone from the south west parent of the state, but she hasn't posted in awhile.

Time to check on the laundry. 
Hope everyone is having a nice Friday.


----------



## keishashadow

cam757 said:


> We will go out this weekend for dinner to celebrate with the family.
> 
> Rainy day today which doesn't help my motivation level. No cooking tonight. However, I may make chicken salad for lunch.


Mmm fancy donuts!  Im far to lazy to make chicken salad, picked up a tub of it at Sams this week.  Easy enough to chew. I usually toss in some raisins/cranberries & celery (not this go round)


Charade67 said:


> I can't blame ESL on our hand sanitizer issue. I'm pretty sure that my boss' husband was born and raised in Virginia. He just wasn't paying attention.


Lol you are probably correct.  When out to grab my Rx, checked for Clorox wipes.  Nada.  Ugh, i use them daily in my kitchen & bathroom for a quick swipe as well with my dog.

Stopped at the nearby Dollar General.  Came upon a woman,  no more than in her early 70’s, proceeding to fill up an entire cart with them, basically clearing off the shelf. Guy in his 50’s, I assume to be her son, had one of those hand baskets overflowing with them.  I said excuse me & wiggled past them to grab 2 containers.  

She came up behind me in the check out line and told the clerk that I “stole them” from her.  Clerk dissolved into laughter & told her to simmer down or she was going to call the police.

And that, my friends, is why they need to put up a sign for things that people are starting to hoard:  one or two per customer per day.


----------



## Charade67

I’m glad I bought some Clorox wipes a few weeks ago when I had a cold. I’m going to go to Walmart today to pick up a few things for our upcoming short trips. I’ll go by the cleaning aisle and see how it looks.


----------



## schumigirl

Janet, I am howling with laughter at you being accused of stealing.......Folks are going crazy with this!! I’ll bet they were planning to resell them on eBay or they have a little store Themselves and will resell them that way! Yes, there are signs up here apparently in some stores limiting purchase of some items.......Good news on the appointment set up!


Cam.....belated  to your DH! Love a maple bacon donut......any donut really that doesn’t have chocolate in it will do me.....Thanks, slow improvement every day! Yes, our new lady is perfect!!!


Charade, watching a movie sounds lovely, and very relaxing....well, depends on the movie I suppose! 



Lunch with some of my lovely friends was lovely today......they had ordered from our local deli and brought a couple of large trays of assorted sandwiches, potato salad, cold pasta dishes and Dutch Apple Pies for dessert......it was delicious. And lunch did stretch out longer than usual! Tom helped set it up made all the teas and coffee with one of them......we all had a nice chatter and food was lovely. 

Not long back in from my appointment.......planning to rest up the rest of the night.......maybe a glass of wine will fit in there somewhere........

Hope all are having a good Friday.......


----------



## Lynne G

Rest is good Schumi.  

Shopping in the rain. Fine with me. Ended up in a mall, so drying out.

To those having surgery, well wishes and speedy recovery. Take your time to heal.

Charade, I don’t think the bird was mad, he kept looking at people that way.  I thought his color was so pretty.  The bird house there went up into the canopy, so was great to see high up close.


----------



## Charade67

I am currently at Walmart. They are sold out of rubbing alcohol. The hand soap aisle is starting to look bare. I did find some spray cans of Lysol on a side wall, but this is what the Lysol/Clorox aisle looks like.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, as bad as the word snow. Crazy people, Charade.

From our waking today.


----------



## Charade67

I couldn’t find any hand sanitizer or even an empty space where it should be.


----------



## mckennarose

@Lynne G ,
When are you coming home?  There are two cases of CoVID in our state; one down by your area and one up a little from mine.  Just making you aware.  Both patients are isolated at home.
Just popping on quick after a trip to the store.  I'll be by later to post.  @Charade67 , our store shelves are starting to look like that now.  I wasn't aware of the new cases here until I was on my way home from the store.... now I can understand maybe why shelves were emptying out.


----------



## Charade67

Back from my fun trip to Wally World. I never did find out where the hand sanitizer was supposed to be. I imagine that shelves in stores all over town look like that. While I was over by the cleaning products I heard the sound of glass breaking. I went to the next aisle and saw a customer attempting to kick glass out of the way. I went to customer service and reported the broken glass so someone could clean it up. 

Next I went to JCPenney to pick up an order. They were having a mystery coupon sale. I got a coupon for 40% off. I looked around, but couldn't find anything I wanted to buy. I saw a girl shopping for prom dresses, so I gave my coupon to her. 

Schumi - I was watching the original Avengers movie. I've seen it several times, so it didn't matter if I got distracted or fell asleep while watching.  Tonight I might watch something I haven't see before. 

Lynne - What are those 2 buildings? They are really cool looking. 

MRose - No confirmed cases of the virus here in VA, but people are going nuts anyway.


----------



## macraven

Decided to be productive the other day and just about finished with cleaning now, reorganizing and tossing out things we no longer have a need for

it has really cut into my “me” time


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, the first is some building, have to ask little one which, as I just liked the look of it, as we passed by it.  The second, is a zig zagging walkway you can ascend to see the sights.   We would have walked up it, and a very few others were, but with the rain, we gave it a pass.  Picture was taken from the second story of the mall.  But you can bet, little one will go to the top of it next time we are in NYC, as now we know where it is.  

McK, we are home now.  Saw a few with masks on, but we felt fine, and washed hands as much as we could.  Yeah, schools in my neighboring county have all been closed. So far, both kids’ colleges have not closed, nor my township school, I guess time will tell what else closes.   Scary times, but hopefully those that are sick, keep out if the public.

Feels good to be home.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Well I’m sure it will be all over the news soon but we now have an actual confirmed case of the corona in a resident in our area, they had been housing some in our area but this person had nothing to do with any of them she was supposedly traveling in the UK and returned home about 2 weeks ago and had symptoms for 10 days and finally went to the hospital today..........unbelievable..........


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, schools in my neighboring county have all been closed.


I read the school closings.  It seems a person (from out of state) who has COVID was at some sort of an event down there and exposed people.  I think the case up north of me was someone who went to a country with a lot of infections.  I know they have to keep the privacy of the patients, but it's a little frustrating not knowing where these people were moving around in the area.  Stores, restaurants, sports events, etc.  We only know the counties that have it, not the actual cities or towns.  


Lynne G said:


> I guess time will tell what else closes. Scary times, but hopefully those that are sick, keep out if the public.


I hope so.  But I know there have to be more cases here.  We're just doing the best we can with hand washing, avoiding sick people (not including me!), etc.  I fully expected Philly would have the first case here, but I didn't expect it up closer to us  so quickly also. 


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Well I’m sure it will be all over the news soon but we now have an actual confirmed case of the corona in a resident in our area, they had been housing some in our area but this person had nothing to do with any of them she was supposedly traveling in the UK and returned home about 2 weeks ago and had symptoms for 10 days and finally went to the hospital today..........unbelievable..........


I hear you!  I didn't expect us to be in the same boat so quickly, but I really think it's unavoidable at this point.  It's here, spreading.  From what I read about the Nebraska lady was that she got sick on Feb. 24, and her illness was mild until yesterday, when it suddenly wasn't.  That's the alarming part.... that people could feel just cold symptoms and not know anything is seriously wrong.  A lot of reports had people saying their covid infection was mild.  
I think Pennsylvania, Nebraska, Indiana and Minnesota all reported their first cases today.


Charade67 said:


> I couldn’t find any hand sanitizer or even an empty space where it should be.


Our stores are completely out of hand sanitizer.  There's just none to be found.  I keep some during flu season anyway, so we're good with it for now.  


Charade67 said:


> Next I went to JCPenney to pick up an order. They were having a mystery coupon sale. I got a coupon for 40% off. I looked around, but couldn't find anything I wanted to buy. I saw a girl shopping for prom dresses, so I gave my coupon to her.


Aww, that was really nice to give her the coupon!  I bet it was very much appreciated.


One of my kids is in the medical/dental professional field and they caught a patient trying to steal a whole box of masks from one of their rooms.  That's how desperate people seem to be getting.  They told him that the regular masks won't protect him from covid anyway.  

Praying everyone stays safe!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade.....answering for Lynne here, but the first picture she has there is the Hearst Tower. It’s quite near Columbus Circle.


mac......being productive is over rated!! Me time is much more important.......


DLPN it’s scary when you hear of folks being stupid and not seeking medical advice!


mrose........for the person to be caught stealing something is bad enough, but for it to be of no use, is just laughable. Hope you are feeling better soon too.......



We had rain overnight and now it’s quite windy.......

Bacon for breakfast.......it was delicious......apparently I’m having a roast beef open sandwich for lunch, sounds nice......

Not much going on here at all....living very quietly......

Have a great Saturday........


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for knowing the name of that building, Schumi.  We were all over part of Manhattan.  And happy you are feeling better.  The rain has moved out, so we have a cool and cloudy Saturday.  Quiet house is a good thing, most of the time.  And yay, bacon  on the menu this morning.  Since you are feeling better, I’d be around for some left over bacon.  

And for most of us here,  
M

So, have that awesome Saturday today, and relax, we are in March now, Spring is getting ever so closer.


----------



## Charade67

I am up way too early for a Saturday. I have absolutely nothing planned for today. The house is clean and the laundry is done. Dh will be spending most of the day helping with a student film project, so it is just me and the cat.



Lynne G said:


> The second, is a zig zagging walkway you can ascend to see the sights.


It looks sort of like a pinecone.



Lynne G said:


> So far, both kids’ colleges have not closed, nor my township school, I guess time will tell what else closes. Scary times, but hopefully those that are sick, keep out if the public.


B's school had a group of students in Italy, but they have been brought home. Another group is planning to go to London over spring break. I believe that trip is still on.



mckennarose said:


> One of my kids is in the medical/dental professional field and they caught a patient trying to steal a whole box of masks from one of their rooms. That's how desperate people seem to be getting. They told him that the regular masks won't protect him from covid anyway.


This is sad, but you are right.  People are getting desperate and will try anything even if it won't work. 



schumigirl said:


> Charade.....answering for Lynne here, but the first picture she has there is the Hearst Tower. It’s quite near Columbus Circle.


 Thanks for identifying the building. I didn't get to that part of the city the one time I was in NYC.

A week from today we will be at Busch Gardens. I wonder if the virus fears will keep people away.


----------



## macraven

Set another plate at the table 
Bacon is calling my name

heck I’ll even come over  and cook the bacon
And Schumi can supervise me


----------



## keishashadow

Saturday, saturday...our nice weather departed & I was hit in the face by sideways blowing light snow this am when i took the pooch outside.  Note to self, that is the best way to fully awaken quickly!

Well, on a positive note we did receive a surefire ‘out’ from RCCL yesterday.  Can cancel & reschedule our cruise up to 48 hours prior & use the proceeds to book any cruise, any time up to departing 12/31/2021. 

Likely, we will sit on that wild card and make a decision after watching the next week or so unfurl. 

We are looking at the 2nd part of the trip differently, as we were then meeting my eldest DS family in WDW.  Both of have separate, NR travel.  DiLs AP is expiring the following week & she already purchased 10 day, expiring PH for my DS.  

Would be nice “if” things go much further south, WDW & U would extend APHs that expire during this event & allow park tix to be used within a stated time ala RCCL.  Will be interesting to see how things play out. 

I found myself rolling my eyes when SWA crowed in their PR release that they have always offered flexibility. True, but many people also have SWA travel booked with funds that easily could be expiring during this time frame

I buy trip insurance on all cruises that must include all components of a single trip encompassing the time I leave/return to my home.  Ideally, would flip it over with the cruise credit.  May be forced to anyway if it won’t cover the Wyndham BC rental & expiring SWA airfare.  

my 1st world problems vent is done in the big scheme of things, hoping this is the worst dilemma I face in this situation!



schumigirl said:


> Tom helped set it up made all the teas and coffee with one of them......we all had a nice chatter and food was lovely.


Hmm, he may have a gift for hosting teas


Charade67 said:


> I am currently at Walmart. They are sold out of rubbing alcohol. The hand soap aisle is starting to look bare. I did find some spray cans of Lysol on a side wall, but this is what the Lysol/Clorox aisle looks like. View attachment 479103


Looks like a plague of Locusts came thru. That sort of behavior is the lowest sort of common denominator.  Just surprised to see how quickly it is evidencing.


Lynne G said:


> Ack, as bad as the word snow. Crazy people, Charade.
> 
> From our waking today.
> 
> View attachment 479107View attachment 479108


I just watched an episode of Project Runway where they had a fashion show inside the pine coney looking building.  Amazing design and even those professional walkers were treading very carefully down the steps.  One of the judges had fear of heights and froze in his tracks on the 2nd floor or so the ascent up.  


Charade67 said:


> I couldn’t find any hand sanitizer or even an empty space where it should be.


Wait, they took the empty space too? Haha lame joke to try to diffuse the same sort of unease i felt seeing it twice i two days


Charade67 said:


> Next I went to JCPenney to pick up an order. They were having a mystery coupon sale. I got a coupon for 40% off. I looked around, but couldn't find anything I wanted to buy. I saw a girl shopping for prom dresses, so I gave my coupon to her.


That was. Nice of you. I never have gotten one with the large discount.  Was it the candy bar one with it on the wrapper?  Those were my favorite sales there!  Haven’t stopped there since late January.  Stock was sparse, was thinking maybe they were getting ready to close it entirely.


macraven said:


> Decided to be productive the other day and just about finished with cleaning now, reorganizing and tossing out things we no longer have a need for
> 
> it has really cut into my “me” time


Lol gotta have those priorities
[


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, schools in my neighboring county have all been closed. So far, both kids’ colleges have not closed, nor my township school, I guess time will tell what else closes. Scary times, but hopefully those that are sick, keep out if the public.


No closings here, yet.  Is it out of caution or is there a confirmed case?

File this under:  we all need to make good decisions based upon the confirmed facts that are out there...

Was somewhat annoyed to hear that my DS was called into HR Thursday.  They had put the same travel edict upon their employees that day that many are experiencing.  It applies to both corporate and private travel.

He was specifically questioned as to his interactions in Wilkes-Barre last weekend.  He works for a large, well-known international company. They had all the employees meet & fill out a long questionnaire.  Upon reviewing Corporate was  alarmed to hear he was in a public place during the conference, a casino.  Said they may request he be examined/tested or even quarantined at home with pay.  Going to guess they consider WB a hot spot of sorts?

He’s agreeable to whatever, especially the free time off if they insist.  A few people argued their civil rights were being trampled, as to being told what they could do on their own free time.  Corp came back surprisingly heavy-handed...since they work in a non-union capacity without a contract, they are ‘at will’ employees.

 I expect that certain edicts may be issued from CDC/government as to temporary measures deemed prudent to protect ‘the all’.  Don’t think corporate HR departments are qualified to make that call in the interim other than following the updated general guidelines from the CDC.

IMO It’s starting to get a bit messy re hoarding and this sort of misguided, perhaps well-intentioned, arbitrary restrictions



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Well I’m sure it will be all over the news soon but we now have an actual confirmed case of the corona in a resident in our area, they had been housing some in our area but this person had nothing to do with any of them she was supposedly traveling in the UK and returned home about 2 weeks ago and had symptoms for 10 days and finally went to the hospital today..........unbelievable..........


Wonder if she was self quarantining at home.  We are told that the testing kits are finally rolling out in numbers that may make it possible to start to test at least some of those who present symptoms.  


mckennarose said:


> but it's a little frustrating not knowing where these people were moving around in the area. Stores, restaurants, sports events, etc. We only know the counties that have it, not the actual cities or towns.


People are so mobile, it’s stated to be so easily transmissible, but telling us most demographics will be mildly impacted akin to regular flu. It’s the rest of us who get to hold our breath i suppose.


mckennarose said:


> I hope so. But I know there have to be more cases here. We're just doing the best we can with hand washing, avoiding sick people (not including me!), etc. I fully expected Philly would have the first case here, but I didn't expect it up closer to us so quickly also.


They say most who are healthy might not even know they were infected, regular flu-like symptoms some just mild.  Hope they are correct on that.


macraven said:


> Set another plate at the table
> Bacon is calling my name
> 
> heck I’ll even come over  and cook the bacon
> And Schumi can supervise me




I can’t manage to chomp it lately, picked up some breakfast sausage patties.  Going to fry them all up and tell myself it’s marvelous


----------



## bobbie68

everyone, I hope you are having a good weekend. I started off good this morning with getting up early and doing things but have puttered out.. It is clear and cool here today. Brian is working on both bathrooms, Liv and Charlie are at work. Charlie did help Brian with some painting today. The house is looking really nice.

Brian had his phone interview yesterday, and he said he felt it went good. After she asked him regular interview questions she did ask about the relocation process and he assured her we could work it out. She seemed very happy about  that. She told him she was going to finish up with interviews early next week and get back to him by the end of it either way. He thinks he will get one more interview either Skype or in person. We were starting to talk about it if he gets it and it was exciting and scary. He may have to go down before us and that freaks me out a bit. There is so much to do to sell and move out of state. I am hoping if he gets the job they will let him start more like beginning of June. This time would be less stressful. However, if he gets it can't turn it down. The timing of trying to sell and get another one fast will be tricky. We may have to go a little lower on the house if we want to sell it fast. We are going to start putting some plans and scenarios in place just in case he gets it.

Thank you everyone for the well wishes with my surgery and your experiences with yours. For the most part I am good then out of the blue I get anxious. I can't believe how much supplements and foods to avoid before it.

Thank you for the wishes for Brian and his job, I think they were with him yesterday

Keishashadow Glad that RCCL is offering a cancel/change program up to 48 hours. I know that must take some stress off of making a choice now. I hope the second part of your trip works out good for everyone. I am one of those people who hates getting blasted with anything cold while waking up, but your right it does work. Sorry  to hear what happened to your son, that's good he is  agreeable with whatever they choose. Glad he will get paid. I hope you can get in before June for your  tooth and infection.

Schumi I hope you enjoyed your open roast beef sandwhich, I loved open turkey ones. I hope you get some nice weather, sometimes that helps pick you up. I hope everyday you feel better and will keep you in my thoughts. Nice that your friends brought over such awesome food!

Charade I hope you and the cat had a nice day. I remember the candy bars at JC Penney. The one near me closed a couple of years ago so don't get there often, nice of you to give it to her, prom dresses are expensive. I love Bush Gardens Williamsburg, one of the prettiest parks I have been too. If we get Bush Garden annual passes I would like to take a trip back there in the future. I hope you have a great time next week and less crowds.

Mrose I hope you are feeling better now. I understand what you are saying about knowing where it is. Our store shelves are looking empty also I decided to make my own hand sanitizer. Liv has really bad skin in the winter and can't use ones with alchohol. I am making one with Aloe vera, witch hazel and tea tree oil. I hope it is good.

Cam757  to your DH. The donuts sound amazing, I would enjoy the key lime one myself. I hope you have a nice dinner out this weekend to celebrate.

Lynne Glad that you had a nice trip, made it home safely and the pics were great! It does feel nice to be home after a trip.

Mac I have been going through things we don't need or want to take very slowly. I agree with you 100 percent on it cutting into me  time. I hope you are having some well deserved "me time" this weekend. The cats probably want some of that. I will be making turkey bacon tomorrow!!

DLPN I hope everyone in your area stays healthy  . Good luck! We haven't had one in our area but it is only a matter of time.

I want to shout out to all the SANS family and I hope everyone is having a good Saturday night!


----------



## macraven

Bobbie, all things will work out on your house listing and your relocation.
Don't let it make you panic.

When we listed our house, we took the first offer as we planned to move south.
We did not have a house to move to but did a 16 hour drive to Tennessee and stayed for 5 days looking for a house.
We had it all set up with an RE agent
Last day with the realtor, he showed us 3 houses in Georgia
Found one that was a good fit for us and signed papers. We had not considered that state when we started our plans

As we were driving back home, got a call the seller changed their mind
As it was within the 24 hour deadline, they could cancel

Since our house was under contract, we had to find a place to live
Waited 5 days at home and realtor lined up more hoses to view so did a return day 6 to Georgia this time
Found a house and all went fine.

It might be hectic at times but you will sell your house and find one you will adore in Florida!

I hope your husband gets good news and lands that job !


----------



## bobbie68

Hi Mac thank you for sharing your story  . I feel better hearing it. You are right it will all work out Brian and I just have to work together on it.

Thank you for the good luck wishes, we are so on the edge of our seats with the job. I will keep you posted.


----------



## macraven

To be honest, I was very shaken inside with worry of what do we do
Our house in the north was under contract with a closing date and weWe had spent a few weeks going through items and packing them
We were slower than a turtle
Lol

we had signed a contract with a long distance moving and storage company and it was coming in 5 days
I went and bought a lot of packing boxes and worked in the house from the time I got up until time I went to bed for 4 days straight

truck came a day early so they took all the boxes
It was a rush way to pack 
But it did finally get me to toss things that had sat for years without anyone using things


----------



## schumigirl

mac.......I think you could make bacon just fine!! I did plan on bacon this morning, but we slept so late we decided to have it for lunch......will you make it in time??   I do remember your move South, it was quite a challenge.......I love moving! Tom thinks I have gypsy blood as I have moved a lot.....over 20 times in my life......several with him though including different countries too. Fun!!!!


Keisha.....snow??? You’ve had such lovely weather too.......good news on the insurance For you if things do get worse......our insurance covers absolutely everything........except this.....lol.......so we won’t be cancelling unless it’s physically impossible to travel. Not that we were planning to cancel anyway.


bobbie.....the move will go just fine. Trust me I’m an expert mover......   Yes, I have the best friends!! Spent an hour last night Skyping one of my oldest friends. There are four of us who’s mums all made friends when they were pregnant, so we were all born within days of each other and stayed friends for all our 52 years.....despite some us moving around and leading our own lives, we all keep in touch regularly which is lovely......skype or FaceTime are both fabulous.  You know I love a turkey sandwich too!! Hot or cold....doesn’t matter......




Rained heavy during the night.......only thing it did was make the grass grow even more.....think it’ll be getting mowed earlier this year....

Dinner is beef in Ale with puff pastry tonight......I’m looking forward to that!

Have a great Sunday........


----------



## macraven

Schumi
Bacon for lunch is just as good as it would be for morning 

It’s one of thr food groups I can eat it any time!


----------



## Lynne G

Bacon?  Got me out of that late wake up as I am on daylight saving time now.  Yeah, loss of sleep is okay on a day off. And, that means kids may sleep to noon.  Ack.  It’s the having to get up time tomorrow that will see tired homies.  On the positive, at least I will be coming home not in the darkness as much, as sun won’t set until a couple of hours after dinner.  Eh, my morning commute will still be a bit dark.  Sunrise is now close to 7:30 am.

Bobbie, hope everything works out with Brian getting the job, and house selling and buying.  Breathe, things have a way of getting done when they need to, and good thoughts to you.  And my home story is one where my real estate agent thought I’d never find a house, after looking at so so so many.  After feeling defeated, the agent’s agency had just put a house on the market, so the agent asked if we wanted to see it right away.  We did, and put an offer in less than an hour later.   Fastest sale that agency probably ever got.  The owners were nice, and the house has been ours ever since.  And it is exactly where in the neighborhood I wanted.  So find some time to relax, and good thoughts your surgery goes well.  Sending lots of mummy dusthope for all to work out perfectly, and family and cats are happy and healthy.  

And yay, a sunny Sunday, warmer than that cold 20 to 30 mph wind blowing on a 38 degree Saturday. All that  will bring us a high of 60, with light winds. Big yay, as saying Monday’s high will be 70. Break out those shorts! Yeah, there has been shorts seen all winter. It’s been a cool at times winter, but a least  one. Even Keisha’s snow has probably gone with the wind.



Good Morning homies!

Sniff, Spring Break is over, and my little one returns to college. At least in 6 or so weeks, I get her home for the summer. And a girl that enjoys vacation too. Saying if I buy her an AP again, we can go in May and August. Hmmm, numbers I need to review, but hey, may very well happen, as I have never been in May. Hmmm.

Goita go, list has to be reviewed, as making sure little one has what she needs.  And have a cute Saint P’s Day box with her favorite candies in it.  Made sure to put in some that is not as favorite, to share with the floor.  I know she will.  Nice thing is, her roommate enjoys the same candy as little one.


----------



## keishashadow

Pooch didn’t get the memo of time change. It’s never encourageing to crack an eye and not see daylight peeking into BD   Sun eventually did rise & it appears as thought it’s going to revert to a beautiful  day.

Was looking for new series to watch with the Mr.  Had enjoyed old Westword (yul brinner edition).  Took most of the first, slowly building first episode but we are hooked, Line & sinker 



bobbie68 said:


> There is so much to do to sell and move out of state. I am hoping if he gets the job they will let him start more like beginning of June. This time would be less stressful. However, if he gets it can't turn it down. The timing of trying to sell and get another one fast will be tricky. We may have to go a little lower on the house if we want to sell it fast. We are going to start putting some plans and scenarios in place just in case he gets it.


Continued good vibes sent your way.  

Putting on realtor hat, all markets are different but rates are low & it’s that time of year when listings are starting to populate.  Many times i’ve Seen sellers get caught up in stalling via last minute projects they think will help their home sell.  Biggest hint I can offer is A) find a great ‘sellers’ realtor, B) price it right & C) put half your possessions in storage, especially closets & cupboards, have them at least half full to project spaciousness 


bobbie68 said:


> Thank you everyone for the well wishes with my surgery and your experiences with yours. For the most part I am good then out of the blue I get anxious. I can't believe how much supplements and foods to avoid before it.


They seemed to have tweaked the instructions since I last had surgery, as to two of the forbidden on the list...listed as “herbals” & “street drugs”.  “Nutritional supplements” are liisted separately. None apply to me but thought it interesting


bobbie68 said:


> Sorry to hear what happened to your son, that's good he is agreeable with whatever they choose. Glad he will get paid. I hope you can get in before June for your tooth and infection.


Yes, employer hasn’t made a decision at this point.  Would think since a week has passed, hypothetically, thinking it’d be a bit late in the game for effective infection control anyway...but what do i know.


bobbie68 said:


> I love Bush Gardens Williamsburg, one of the prettiest parks I have been too. If we get Bush Garden annual passes I would like to take a trip back there in the future. I hope you have a great time next week and less crowds.


It is such a beautiful, green park.  My only complain is all the hills 


macraven said:


> We had it all set up with an RE agent
> Last day with the realtor, he showed us 3 houses in Georgia
> Found one that was a good fit for us and signed papers. We had not considered that state when we started our plans


Good realtor worth their weight & commission 


macraven said:


> To be honest, I was very shaken inside with worry of what do we do
> Our house in the north was under contract with a closing date and weWe had spent a few weeks going through items and packing them
> We were slower than a turtle
> Lol


In a way getting it done under fire is a good thing, a finite deadline helps to move it along.

Speaking of getting it done, tonites TWD looks to be full of action


schumigirl said:


> Keisha.....snow??? You’ve had such lovely weather too.......good news on the insurance For you if things do get worse......our insurance covers absolutely everything........except this.....lol.......so we won’t be cancelling unless it’s physically impossible to travel. Not that we were planning to cancel anyway.


That’s the spirit!  We bought this policy last year when booking the cruise, typically less & better coverage if your purchase within anywhere from a week to three, depending on the carrier.  Policies sold this year all changed covering pandemic sort of issues, other than a general cancel for any reason which is only offered by a few insurers & is quite pricey. 


schumigirl said:


> Dinner is beef in Ale with puff pastry tonight......I’m looking forward to that!


That sounds fancy!  Don’t work with puff pastry often. When i do it’s the sheets for baklava, rather temperamental lol. I did see the other day they sell large than canapé sized precut/packaged squares now, thought they’d probably easy enough to pop on the rare pot pie when i make one.


----------



## schumigirl

mac....yes, bacon really can be enjoyed at any meal.....and with the advent of the maple bacon donut.....even dessert!!!! 

Lynne.....we are two weeks behind in losing the hour this year...we are usually the following weekend to the USA, I think it`s the 29th...will need to check now, I`m not sure?? It was always welcome when we were young in Scotland, not walking to school in the complete dark was a good thing. 

Keisha....yes, they added a fortune a few years when the volcano was erupting, if you wanted to add that our policy almost doubled....we didn't bother. Bit late to add it now anyway as we have a yearly policy. Yes, they`d need to be a ban on flying to stop us going on our trips.....of course you never know what`s round the corner, but you can`t live your life like that. 

Puff pastry I always buy ready made....it`s so easy and less fuss. And perfectly good, can`t tell the difference between folks that stand and make it from scratch and the jusrol stuff. I did the beef in ale overnight and won`t take a lot of effort to roll out pastry.....oh you`ve just made me think of baklava...only ever eat in America....love it!!! I also buy ready made filo pastry too...far too fiddly to make.....



Been left on my own for a couple of hours while they go for a few circuits Karting. I`ve got a list of do`s and dont`s while they`re gone. 

Sitting in office with laptop is one I can do!


----------



## buckeev

"To go...or not to go..that is the _*DVC trip next month*_ in question." 
almost no way to to get our WL Copper Creek spot again in the next 2 months. ARRGGG...   
Former 1st world problems.


----------



## cam757

_Sunday Funday....well in my case, Sunday be lazy day. 

Our plans to go out for a family dinner were canceled because DH is sick with a cold. He is just going to rest today. We had a little outing yesterday to pick out paint and flooring for our half bath. Definitely not my favorite thing to do. I am so indecisive when it comes to picking out colors and coordinating them all. We also went to Kroger to do some grocery shopping. It was nuts. I didn't bother looking for sanitizer but bought a huge bottle of hand soap. We needed it anyway. Our state only has one confirmed case of coronavirus and they are hours away from us. 

Not sure what we will do for dinner. I made chicken taco soup last night so may just have leftovers tonight. _




bobbie68 said:


> Brian had his phone interview yesterday, and he said he felt it went good.



Best of luck! Sounds like exciting times. I would love to sell up and move to Florida but it is probably a post retirement dream



schumigirl said:


> Dinner is beef in Ale with puff pastry tonight......I’m looking forward to that!


Sounds delish. I love puff pastry on chicken pot pie.

Hope you all have great Sunday!


----------



## macraven

Buckeev 
There is no question 

Just go


----------



## Charade67

I'm having a nice, lazy Sunday afternoon. I remembered to spring forward, but still overslept today. The weather is gorgeous today, so I have my windows open. I wish it could stay like this for several months. 

There have now been 2 confirmed cases of the Corona virus here in VA. None close to me though. 



keishashadow said:


> Well, on a positive note we did receive a surefire ‘out’ from RCCL yesterday. Can cancel & reschedule our cruise up to 48 hours prior & use the proceeds to book any cruise, any time up to departing 12/31/2021.
> 
> Likely, we will sit on that wild card and make a decision after watching the next week or so unfurl.
> 
> We are looking at the 2nd part of the trip differently, as we were then meeting my eldest DS family in WDW. Both of have separate, NR travel. DiLs AP is expiring the following week & she already purchased 10 day, expiring PH for my DS.
> 
> Would be nice “if” things go much further south, WDW & U would extend APHs that expire during this event & allow park tix to be used within a stated time ala RCCL. Will be interesting to see how things play out.
> 
> I found myself rolling my eyes when SWA crowed in their PR release that they have always offered flexibility. True, but many people also have SWA travel booked with funds that easily could be expiring during this time frame
> 
> I buy trip insurance on all cruises that must include all components of a single trip encompassing the time I leave/return to my home. Ideally, would flip it over with the cruise credit. May be forced to anyway if it won’t cover the Wyndham BC rental & expiring SWA airfare.
> 
> my 1st world problems vent is done in the big scheme of things, hoping this is the worst dilemma I face in this situation!


 I had to read that several times before I understood all of it. I'm a little slow on the acronyms. It's nice that the cruise line is giving you lots of flexibility should you decide to reschedule. 



keishashadow said:


> Looks like a plague of Locusts came thru. That sort of behavior is the lowest sort of common denominator. Just surprised to see how quickly it is evidencing.


 It's like the bread and milk aisles  when we are expecting snow.  Today I will find out how ridiculous Kroger looks. 



keishashadow said:


> Was it the candy bar one with it on the wrapper?


No candy bar this time. It was just a peel off sticker. 



keishashadow said:


> He was specifically questioned as to his interactions in Wilkes-Barre last weekend. He works for a large, well-known international company. They had all the employees meet & fill out a long questionnaire. Upon reviewing Corporate was alarmed to hear he was in a public place during the conference, a casino. Said they may request he be examined/tested or even quarantined at home with pay. Going to guess they consider WB a hot spot of sorts?
> 
> He’s agreeable to whatever, especially the free time off if they insist. A few people argued their civil rights were being trampled, as to being told what they could do on their own free time. Corp came back surprisingly heavy-handed...since they work in a non-union capacity without a contract, they are ‘at will’ employees.


 I kind of agree that this seems a bit extreme.  I don't know that it would be any safer staying within the confines of the convention, but a few days off with pay sounds nice. My husband is scheduled to go to a convention in Las Vegas next month. He's a little worried that it might get cancelled. 




bobbie68 said:


> Brian had his phone interview yesterday, and he said he felt it went good. After she asked him regular interview questions she did ask about the relocation process and he assured her we could work it out. She seemed very happy about that. She told him she was going to finish up with interviews early next week and get back to him by the end of it either way. He thinks he will get one more interview either Skype or in person.


Good luck again to Brian. I have a couple of horrible moving stories  that I won't share. 



bobbie68 said:


> Charade I hope you and the cat had a nice day.


I think we both slept through most of it. I guess I really needed to catch up on sleep yesterday. 



bobbie68 said:


> I love Bush Gardens Williamsburg, one of the prettiest parks I have been too. If we get Bush Garden annual passes I would like to take a trip back there in the future.


 I would love to visit the one in Florida sometime. 



schumigirl said:


> I love moving!





schumigirl said:


> Fun!!!!


Fun is not a word I would use to describe moving.  I think I have moved about 14 times and I really don't ever want to do it again. 



Lynne G said:


> Sniff, Spring Break is over, and my little one returns to college.


Mine will be coming home on Friday for her break. 



buckeev said:


> "To go...or not to go..that is the _*DVC trip next month*_ in question."


I think that unless something really serious happens in the next few weeks I would go. 




cam757 said:


> Our plans to go out for a family dinner were canceled because DH is sick with a cold. He is just going to rest today. We had a little outing yesterday to pick out paint and flooring for our half bath. Definitely not my favorite thing to do. I am so indecisive when it comes to picking out colors and coordinating them all.


Well wishes for your dh. I am absolutely no good at picking out colors. We want to repaint the inside of our house, but have no idea what to do with it. Right now it is in several shades of beige. Our living/dining area has an orange accent wall that we hate. 


I guess I should go find something to do to  keep busy so I don't nap again.


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> "To go...or not to go..that is the _*DVC trip next month*_ in question."
> almost no way to to get our WL Copper Creek spot again in the next 2 months. ARRGGG...
> Former 1st world problems.



Go for it buckeev…...you could stay home and run into someone in the grocery store with it.…..go and have fun!!!! 




cam757 said:


> _Sunday Funday....well in my case, Sunday be lazy day.
> 
> Our plans to go out for a family dinner were canceled because DH is sick with a cold. He is just going to rest today. We had a little outing yesterday to pick out paint and flooring for our half bath. Definitely not my favorite thing to do. I am so indecisive when it comes to picking out colors and coordinating them all. We also went to Kroger to do some grocery shopping. It was nuts. I didn't bother looking for sanitizer but bought a huge bottle of hand soap. We needed it anyway. Our state only has one confirmed case of coronavirus and they are hours away from us.
> 
> Not sure what we will do for dinner. I made chicken taco soup last night so may just have leftovers tonight. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck! Sounds like exciting times. I would love to sell up and move to Florida but it is probably a post retirement dream
> 
> 
> Sounds delish. I love puff pastry on chicken pot pie.
> 
> Hope you all have great Sunday!



Hope your DH feels better quickly....oh I`ll come over and help you with colours and things that go together.....I LOVE doing that, and I`m told I`m pretty darn good at it....even if I say so myself!!! 

Puff Pastry is a nice treat now and again!! mmm....chicken pot pie...….




Charade67 said:


> I'm having a nice, lazy Sunday afternoon. I remembered to spring forward, but still overslept today. The weather is gorgeous today, so I have my windows open. I wish it could stay like this for several months.
> 
> Fun is not a word I would use to describe moving.  I think I have moved about 14 times and I really don't ever want to do it again.



Oh, nope, we love moving, it`s fun for us for sure! And all our moves have been mostly enjoyable. Sure, there are issues sometimes, but we always look on the bright side.....we managed it!!! There was a move with an almost flight...but we can laugh about that now! 
Glad you`ve got some nice weather......I love fresh air coming in the house......



Dinner was beautiful. Again, even if I say so myself......and we are pretty darn full right now! 

Hope there`s something good on tv tonight.......


----------



## Lynne G

Do it! Go Buckeev!


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Hope there`s something good on tv tonight.......



I take it you are not a Walking Dead fan or it is not on until Monday for you.....


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Puff pastry I always buy ready made....it`s so easy and less fuss. And perfectly good, can`t tell the difference between folks that stand and make it from scratch and the jusrol stuff. I did the beef in ale overnight and won`t take a lot of effort to roll out pastry.....oh you`ve just made me think of baklava...only ever eat in America....love it!!! I also buy ready made filo pastry too...far too fiddly to make.....


Absolutely, for some reason it strikes me wrong how you have to keep it covered with a damp dish towel when working with it lol. I can usually get my fix at the nearby greek Orthodox Church’s food festivals  traditional recipes make too much just for one person to manage.  The puff pastry variety is easily adaptable to smaller recipie but purists would cringe lol


buckeev said:


> "To go...or not to go..that is the _*DVC trip next month*_ in question."
> almost no way to to get our WL Copper Creek spot again in the next 2 months. ARRGGG...
> Former 1st world problems.


I get you, it’s quite frustrating, especially when family is involved.

That’s one of my favorite DVC ‘homes’, indeed a difficult ressie to secure if you don’t own there.  Since i’m ‘in the same boat’, as it were, re my upcoming planned trip...find myself in a position to play devil’s advocate vs a well-intentioned cheerleader .  

We are fortunate to be able to travel often and are somewhat flexible.  My immediate family is not. As we had promised to join them pre Easter at WDW I am still wrestling with the idea of cancelling one or both portions of my long planned trip. 

I had set myself a time period to decide what to do, allowing a week minimum, two weeks maximum to decide.  Looks like that is meshing with how things are expected to play out.

Popular expert opins indicate that as of today,  the US is now past the containment stage of the CV.  The next two weeks are expected to predict how we will fare in what is now conservatively projected to be an approximately 2 month period of mitigation.   

Was somewhat surprised to watch the admnistration’s Ben Carson today state that those in the high risk groups are urged to avoid large gatherings



Charade67 said:


> had to read that several times before I understood all of it. I'm a little slow on the acronyms. It's nice that the cruise line is giving you lots of flexibility should you decide to reschedule.


Sorry, force of habit.


Charade67 said:


> It's like the bread and milk aisles when we are expecting snow. Today I will find out how ridiculous Kroger looks.


I just wasn’t feeling it today.  Will give it a go tomorrow


Charade67 said:


> No candy bar this time. It was just a peel off sticker.


Too bad, chocolate seems to make everything just a little bit better


----------



## mckennarose

schumigirl said:


> mrose........for the person to be caught stealing something is bad enough, but for it to be of no use, is just laughable. Hope you are feeling better soon too.......


Thanks for the well wishes!  I am getting better.  Still coughing, but improving.
Yeah, the person who tried to steal them didn't know they weren't useful.  I don't think people know what type of masks the would need because I've seen people asking at stores also, which are all out of any type of mask.


Charade67 said:


> This is sad, but you are right. People are getting desperate and will try anything even if it won't work.


I guess they figure any protection is better than no protection.  But the stories of people stealing from hospitals is appalling!  The health care workers... the ones who will have to work on these people if they get it, need to have protection.  Sigh....
Equally appalling; DH saw "covid kits" for sale on ebay a few days ago.  A mask, gloves, hand sanitizer, plastic suit.... for HUNDREDS of dollars! I just checked again now and N95 masks are selling for $100 for a box of 10.  The price gouging is insane and reprehensible.  Ebay needs to be cracking down on this.  Another listing is:
"Coronavirus Kit. Be prepared and ready. 
1 - Surgical Mask
4 - Ultra Soft Toilet Paper Rolls
1 - Premium Strong Thick and Absorbent Paper Towels
1 - Antibacterial Dial Soap - 7.5 ounces
1 - Great Value 32 ounce Cleaner with bleach
1 - 75 count Disinfecting Wipes
2 - Dishwasher pods "

It's disgusting!  It costs $100 plus $10 shipping.  And it's not even a proper mask.



keishashadow said:


> Looks like a plague of Locusts came thru. That sort of behavior is the lowest sort of common denominator. Just surprised to see how quickly it is evidencing.


Yeah, it's getting crazy.
Today we had to go to Lowe's and they had one employee standing at the self check out with a disinfectant bottle, spraying and wiping the key pad and screen after each person used it.  That actually surprised me!  And also kind of frightened me.  But at least their being proactive.


keishashadow said:


> He’s agreeable to whatever, especially the free time off if they insist. A few people argued their civil rights were being trampled, as to being told what they could do on their own free time. Corp came back surprisingly heavy-handed...since they work in a non-union capacity without a contract, they are ‘at will’ employees.
> 
> I expect that certain edicts may be issued from CDC/government as to temporary measures deemed prudent to protect ‘the all’. Don’t think corporate HR departments are qualified to make that call in the interim other than following the updated general guidelines from the CDC.


I know that for businesses here, they have really gotten on the ball with creating their own protocol in the absence of not having anything in place.  Most don't have "in case of pandemic" guidelines.


keishashadow said:


> People are so mobile, it’s stated to be so easily transmissible, but telling us most demographics will be mildly impacted akin to regular flu. It’s the rest of us who get to hold our breath i suppose.


The thing I don't like is when the news, or people say "it only seriously affects older people and those with compromised immune systems... so we'll probably be ok".  Well, how does that make those of us with compromised immune systems feel?  Or elderly people?  And does it create a cavalier attitude for everyone else, since they may not get as sick and therefore give them reason to not heed CDC or medical advice?  Like the guy from NH who was told to isolate while waiting test results... and he decided to ignore it and go to a party?  It's really crazy uncharted waters we're in now.


bobbie68 said:


> We were starting to talk about it if he gets it and it was exciting and scary.


I'm excited for you!  It sounds like a great opportunity and I hope everything goes well!


bobbie68 said:


> Mrose I hope you are feeling better now.


I am feeling better, thank you!  And again, I sending you hugs for your upcoming surgery!



schumigirl said:


> Dinner is beef in Ale with puff pastry tonight......I’m looking forward to that!


OOOh, that sounds soo good!  You'll have to share the recipe!  I just saw gluten free frozen puff pastry in a store not far from me.  I didn't buy it though, because I need a reason to.  Sounds like your dinner is just what I need!


Lynne G said:


> And yay, a sunny Sunday, warmer than that cold 20 to 30 mph wind blowing on a 38 degree Saturday. All that ☀ will bring us a high of 60, with light winds.


It is nice today!  We just took the dogs for a walk and the little one has some "winter weight", lol.  His harness was a little snug!


Lynne G said:


> Break out those shorts! Yeah, there has been shorts seen all winter.


HAHAHA!  That was probably my husband you saw!  Or my DD's boyfriend.  They wore them all winter.


Lynne G said:


> Saying if I buy her an AP again, we can go in May and August. Hmmm, numbers I need to review, but hey, may very well happen, as I have never been in May. Hmmm.


To Disney in May?  We go every May, and usually again in the Fall.  May is wonderful!!  


Charade67 said:


> There have now been 2 confirmed cases of the Corona virus here in VA. None close to me though.


Ugh!  It really is just spreading everywhere.  Stay safe!


----------



## Charade67

Just got back from Kroger. The good news is that they had some containers of Lysol wipes and cans of spray Lysol available.  They were completely sold out of hand sanitizer and rubbing alcohol. The most surprising thing was the toilet paper aisle:



We eventually found a few packages of Kroger brand toiler paper on an end cap.    Not our usual brand, but we went ahead and got some.

This is really getting out of hand.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Charade67 said:


> Just got back from Kroger. The good news is that they had some containers of Lysol wipes and cans of spray Lysol available.  They were completely sold out of hand sanitizer and rubbing alcohol. The most surprising thing was the toilet paper aisle:
> 
> View attachment 479686
> 
> We eventually found a few packages of Kroger brand toiler paper on an end cap.    Not our usual brand, but we went ahead and got some.
> 
> This is really getting out of hand.



Our middle son (17 and graduates in May!) works at Walmart and he has been helping with stocking shelves and he says that he was pulling pallets of paper towels and toilet paper out to stock and people would just take the stuff by the case, he says it’s nuts but work was easy because they cleaned it off before he had to put it on a shelf.


----------



## Lynne G

Wow, have not seen blank shelves here.  And very scary, two families in our county returned from overseas and the parents have the virus.  Kids went to school on this past Friday, so school is closed for first three days this week, to do a deep cleaning, and families are staying home.  And a teacher at that school is a close relative.  I so hope no other have tested positive for the virus.  

And bedtime for me. Hope all are feeling better, McK, and any other homie needing well wishes.

And yeah, McK, older one has been in shorts most of this winter too. He is generally a hot feeling kid. Me, no shorts on yet.


Have a good night homies.  

And lucky Mac, no WD tonight, so a good sleep for her, I hope.


----------



## macraven

Walking Dead was better tonight but next week’s preview looked quite good!

Who all is going to UO in the fall?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Walking Dead was better tonight but next week’s preview looked quite good!
> 
> Who all is going to UO in the fall?



I am


----------



## macraven

September-October or November?


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Who all is going to UO in the fall?


Not me.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

September 20-29 currently just added 2 nights on Saturday


----------



## macraven

I wish you could charade


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> September 20-29 currently just added 2 nights on Saturday


We have over lapping dates
How about a meet up?
Even a quick hi and bye will work fine


----------



## Charade67

Thanks Mac. Unfortunately the rest of the family will be in school in the fall. I suppose I could go without them, but they might not forgive me if I did.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> We have over lapping dates
> How about a meet up?
> Even a quick hi and bye will work fine



Yes, that would be nice!


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Thanks Mac. Unfortunately the rest of the family will be in school in the fall. I suppose I could go without them, but they might not forgive me if I did.


Well do what I had to do....
Fix meals in advance they love 
And make sure there is plenty of it to last 3 days
Buy paper plates so it will be an easy clean up for them 
And you’ll be home real soon

come on, you know you wanna......

We need a homie Dis meet!
We will do family group next time


----------



## macraven

We could all meet up at food time or a ride line Disney life


----------



## Sue M

Hopelessly behind. But have been loving the warm weather and sunshine!  Flying home tomorrow. 
I had to phone the airlines to check on flight times since daylight savings started today in the US and Canada but apparently not in Mexico. Mexico doesn’t change until the first Sunday in April. 
Good thing I happened on that info by accident. I was ready to change my clock today and go to the airport on daylight savings, eek. 
The airline assured me the flight time is accurate and I don’t change to daylight savings until we arrive in SeaTac where we get our connection home.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> Walking Dead was better tonight but next week’s preview looked quite good!
> 
> Who all is going to UO in the fall?


I’ll have a lot of WD catching up to do when I get home!


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Not me.


Not me either. I’ll be 2 weeks at Disney in August.


----------



## Charade67

Just for giggles I priced a quick trip. Unless I get an unexpected raise soon I don’t think I can fit a trip into the budget. We are hoping for a Disney trip in 2021.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, a Monday is upon us, and it is oh so dark still.  Gone 3 days, and ooh the number of emails I had to go through.  Took me more time than I was expecting.  Oh well.  Tidy now.  

Yay, for Sue, to coming back home.  Yeah, weird when you go from one place that does not recognizes day light savings to one that does.  All loose that hour.  LOL  Safe travels, and happy you had a nice time enjoying that Mexican heat.  

On a positive note.  The cool feeling early morning commute will surely be a pleasant going home commute.  High today is 70.  YAY!  But that big yay is short lived, as rain is coming, and lowering the temp to the 60's.  And even more short lived, long term weather guy said, snow on Sunday.  Sigh.  The yo-yo temps of late winter, from 70 today, to 51 by a week from today.  And from a sunny today, to a cloudy tomorrow 65, cloudy Wednesday 58 and cloudy Thursday 64, a rainy Friday warmer 69, clearing out Saturday 56, and snowy Sunday, all the way down to 52.  With that lowest 51 next Monday's high, rain is forecast, so cool feeling wet will be as we start the next week.  

Lots of plant bulbs are appearing on the shelves.  Had to buy some.  Will be planting in April or closer to May.  It's suggested to wait until ground is not freezing.  Yeah, with snow in the forecast, our ground will still be cold enough not to want to plant for at least another month.  But happy to say, those bulbs already planted in the years before, are starting to say, hey, time to grow.  Peeking green in my garden, up around 3 inches already.  Spring, with nice weather is surely coming.  Maybe we are doing that coming in like a lion, and going out like a lamb.  Eh, that lion better not be bringing that late March snowstorm the almanac is predicting.  

With that,
 not really, more like  and yeah,  

 homies, Good Morning.  And yeah, dressed for that 70 today, so highly thinking turning on that heater.  For just a little while.  Ah, time for that second cup of tea.

May all find the time to smile today.  Alive and kicking is a good thing.  Have at it, it's a Monday, homies.


----------



## schumigirl

mac.....we used to love WD, but I lost interest when Negan came in. Tom lasted a season longer but ended up watching it through fast forward and could watch an episode in around 6 minutes. Yes, we get it on a Monday night here.....used to be hard to avoid spoilers from the night before.

You know I`m there in September......we arrive the 6th and leave Oct 1st.....I`ve got a cousin that's visiting then too for two weeks and she`s already asking when we can meet...….told her we don't make plans.....she already knows this.....and it`s March!!!! Ask me in September...….

Lynne is back to work today......hope it goes quickly.....we have some lovely flowers peeking through already, but it`s been so mild I`m not surprised. Daffodils have been out for over a week..



Went out today and only wandered around the grocery store for a short time.....no panic buying or sold out anything. 

Beautiful day and very mild outside.......Tom is making me an egg white omelette for lunch and dinner, have no idea.....














Have a great Monday...…...


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, my dinner plans are sometimes last minute decisions.  Nice Tom made your lunch today, Schumi.

Yep, back to routine.  Maybe I'll get a chance to say hello to ya, this Fall.  Still tweaking but thinking 3rd or last week of September.  Currently booked the last week, but really hoping the AP rate extends to RPR and/or PBH.  Though would not mind a few days at SF, as I really enjoyed my stay there.  Decisions.


----------



## macraven

No idea when ap rate will be extended for premier hotels
Could be July?
I’m already booked but will keep an eye on it

if any conventions cancels out, I can see ap to fill in the open rooms


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah Mac, I think it was in August last year.  I am certainly doing that rinse and repeat, as I appreciate the hotels give a more than 5 days out, full refund.


----------



## cam757

Good Morning,

Well it is Monday again. It wasn't too hard getting up this morning with the time change.  I tried to get to bed a little earlier and I think that helped. 

Did anyone see the moon this morning? It was absolutely gorgeous.  Very full.  Whenever I see a moon like that it always reminds me of the Jimmy Fallon ride at UOR. Lol!!

DH felt well enough to go to work but he still sounds terrible.  Thank you for all the well wishes. Hopefully he will be able to come home early.   Back to work for me today but I am back to my 3 day work week. Thank goodness. 

I am going to try to run to Wal Mart and Lowes on my lunch break.  I am not going specifically for hand sanitizer but if I see some I am going to pick some up.  I am not that concerned about catching anything, I am just concerned about the panic buying. 


Nice day today. Low 70's and clear.  Strip steaks and baked potatoes for dinner.

Have a great Monday!



Charade67 said:


> Well wishes for your dh. I am absolutely no good at picking out colors. We want to repaint the inside of our house, but have no idea what to do with it. Right now it is in several shades of beige. Our living/dining area has an orange accent wall that we hate.



Thanks! Glad I am not alone when it comes to interior design.   It is a very small bathroom so I wanted to keep it light so I painted a light gray with white trim. I still need to pick out flooring and a vanity. That gives me anxiety just thinking about it.



schumigirl said:


> Hope your DH feels better quickly....oh I`ll come over and help you with colours and things that go together.....I LOVE doing that, and I`m told I`m pretty darn good at it....even if I say so myself!!!



Thank you!   Come on over! I could use all the help I could get  



Charade67 said:


> We eventually found a few packages of Kroger brand toiler paper on an end cap. Not our usual brand, but we went ahead and got some.



Wow!  That is crazy.  That has been one of my biggest fears....that there would be a run on toilet paper and there would be none to find. I bought an extra pack this week just in case. 



macraven said:


> Who all is going to UO in the fall?



Unfortunately, not us. We will probably skip Florida this year.  We have stuff we need to do around the house that we have been putting off (vacationing instead) so we are going to try to be good and just do a beach vacation this year.   However.....should prices bottom out due to COVID-19 I may reevaluate that decision.  I was checking prices for spring break and couldn't believe that there were still AP rates for RP available and airfare was really low......it is tempting for sure!



Charade67 said:


> Just for giggles I priced a quick trip. Unless I get an unexpected raise soon I don’t think I can fit a trip into the budget. We are hoping for a Disney trip in 2021.



Us too! I priced a UOR trip yesterday and I was pleasantly surprised at the price. If it keeps going down, I may need to reconsider.  



schumigirl said:


> mac.....we used to love WD, but I lost interest when Negan came in. Tom lasted a season longer but ended up watching it through fast forward and could watch an episode in around 6 minutes. Yes, we get it on a Monday night here.....used to be hard to avoid spoilers from the night before.



I used to love WD too but lost interest after they started killing off the core characters. Carl was the straw for me I think.


----------



## schumigirl

cam, the moon tonight will be spectacular. 

It`s the second largest super moon of the 3 this year. Called the Super Worm Moon......although we probably won`t see it where we live as it has to rain and be very cloudy later......typical......but impressive it will be tonight as it is the actual full moon. 

Hope DH feels better every day.....it`s tough to be so low and have to go to work. Good luck finding a bargain...seen lots of folks bag a bargain in the US....over here not so much!!! Friends have been looking but flight prices are still the same. 


Clouds are rolling in now....and wind getting up....

Time for a cuppa…….


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh tea, sharing with me , Schumi?  While I have full sun day, and getting warmer as the day goes by, tea is always my drink, hot tea.  Need a cup again too.  Hope your evening is nicer, as wind winding up usually means, rain.


----------



## macraven

Sue, home yet?
Or hours away from it?

Cam, hope your better half does okay at work.
Maybe he will feel better when he returns home today.


----------



## schumigirl

Earl Grey tea tonight Lynne........

Yep, weather is wild and woolly......just got back in and glad to be in!!! And definitely no chance of seeing this super moon through that cloud.

Finally will be able to get my hair done on Friday......it’s almost half way down my back, I think this is the longest it’s ever been, really growing fast! Definitely needs a good cut and colour.

Earl Grey is calling......


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, schools all round me closing because of the virus.  Scary times for sure.  10 in our county, including 2 doctors.  

Grilled sandwiches for dinner. Chilling with a cup of tea too.

Cam, hope your DH is feeling better today.

May all have a peaceful evening.


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Ack, schools all round me closing because of the virus. Scary times for sure. 10 in our county, including 2 doctors.


Oh wow! 
Last I saw was 10 in PA total.  7 in your county, a new one today in the county type next to mine, and the two that were first reported.
I saw the cardiologist infected, didn't know about the second one.  Yikes!  I really hope it didn't spread to their patients. Stay safe!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Ack, schools all round me closing because of the virus.  Scary times for sure.  10 in our county, including 2 doctors.
> 
> Grilled sandwiches for dinner. Chilling with a cup of tea too.
> 
> Cam, hope your DH is feeling better today.
> 
> May all have a peaceful evening.



They got another one across the river from us and she works at a Panera....... 


Watching MIB, had youngest sons music concert tonight, it was Beatles themed, late dinner......wife is making goolosh!!!


----------



## Charade67

Late evening checkin. Today wasn't too bad. I got to work this morning to find that my boss had rearranged the office. It looks nice, but now I need to find where she's put everything.
I also discovered that one if my insurance issues has finally been resolved. This one goes back to March of last year. I'm still waiting on resolution for my huge 2018 problem though. 



Lynne G said:


> Eh, that lion better not be bringing that late March snowstorm the almanac is predicting.


Snowstorm? I hope the almanac is incorrect.



schumigirl said:


> Went out today and only wandered around the grocery store for a short time.....no panic buying or sold out anything.


It's good to know that some places are being sane about this. It's 
Getting out of hand here. 



cam757 said:


> I am going to try to run to Wal Mart and Lowes on my lunch break. I am not going specifically for hand sanitizer but if I see some I am going to pick some up. I am not that concerned about catching anything, I am just concerned about the panic buying.


Same here. We picked up some Lysol wipes, paper towels, and toilet paper just so we would have some in case of panic buying. If I happen to find some hand sanitizer I will buy some for the office. I really don't like hand sanitizer, but will use it if I have no other choice. I much prefer basic soap and water. 



cam757 said:


> Thanks! Glad I am not alone when it comes to interior design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a very small bathroom so I wanted to keep it light so I painted a light gray with white trim. I still need to pick out flooring and a vanity. That gives me anxiety just thinking about it.


I'm terrible when it comes to colors. We are thinking about gray for our walls. We currently have an orange accent wall. We like the idea of an accent wall, but don't like the orange. It matches some of the stone in our fireplace, but we still don't like the color.



Lynne G said:


> Ack, schools all round me closing because of the virus. Scary times for sure. 10 in our county, including 2 doctors.


Yikes! This is starting to get a little unnerving. Any idea how long the schools plan to stay closed? So far only 3 confirmed cases in VA and I think they are all in the northern part of the state. 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> had youngest sons music concert tonight, it was Beatles themed,


 Sounds like you have a really cool band director. 


Think I will try to get to sleep soon. I have not been feeling like myself today. Really tired and can't seem to shake a headache. Hopefully a god night's sleep will help.


----------



## Lynne G

McK, I think the 2 infected doctors work at CHOP, with 2, not sure who, are in critical care at UOP hospital.  I hope all survive this terrible virus.  Yeah, 7 I think is the number in our county.  Way too many numbers of infected, after 0. One too many, that's for sure.  Here's hoping all are healthy and feeling well.

Charade, hope your headache is gone, and had a good sleep last night.  DH was not feeling well, so since his college he teaches night classes at is on Spring Break, he got home early.  Ate dinner, and went to bed.  This morning, he said that early night for him was just what he needed.  Hope that is for you too. 

 
  With that, a totally happy Taco Tuesday to all the homies.   Yep, that day of the week, Mac makes a Taco Bell run.  Get your orders in. 





And a funny:

 


So, time for tea.  Cool enough inside, it's nice to have a cup of tea.  And most pleasant out, 52 said the car.  And oh so cloudy, it's really dark out.  But hey, at least the rain is holding off until the evening.  Clouds will most likely mean, no rocking the sunglasses today, but hey, that 66 high predicted, a nice Tuesday in March.

Later homies.  May this morning find you happy, healthy and peppy.


----------



## macraven

Taco Tuesday 
Woot!


----------



## schumigirl

Happy Tuesday all...….

Wet and windy here this morning, but incredibly mild. 

Been out and finally bought the dvd Doctor Sleep. Loved the book so hoping the movie is as good....although not a fan of Ewan McGregor, but will get past that. 

Either southern fried chicken or creamy peppercorn sauce chicken tonight.....haven`t decided which yet. Lunch is grilled brie, turkey and cranberry sandwiches.....feels like that kind of day.....no tacos here...…  jk…….

Have a great day...…..


----------



## Charade67

Happy middle name pride day. Anyone else not celebrating with me? My mother thought my first and last names were long enough and I didn't need a middle name.  Made it real difficult in the 80s when monogrammed everything was in style.  My sister and I don't have middle names, but my brother does because he shares a name with our father. 

Time to head off to work. I think the rain returns today. Boo! I just hope we don't get any Saturday when we go to BG.


----------



## mckennarose

Morning everyone!  Wet and rainy here, but 50 degrees, which I'll take!  Everything is budding and I'm glad Spring is coming!

We had a busy few days.  Besides shopping for us and my parents (with all the covid stuff going on), our kitchen faucet decided to break.  So hubby and I spent Sunday installing a new one.  Sorry I haven't been here much checking in.

I bought a bunch of new sprout seed mixes last week and started them on Saturday morning.  I think some of them will be ready to eat either tonight or tomorrow.  We like to make a large bowl of salad to keep in the fridge for picking on and we haven't had sprouts for a while to add to the mix.  Yeah, I was a kid in the 70's and my mom raised us kinda "crunchy".  



schumigirl said:


> It`s the second largest super moon of the 3 this year. Called the Super Worm Moon......although we probably won`t see it where we live as it has to rain and be very cloudy later......typical......but impressive it will be tonight as it is the actual full moon.


I saw it last night!  It was a little cloudy here, but the moon was amazing.  I'll see if hubby will bring the telescope out tonight and hope it's not raining.


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> They got another one across the river from us and she works at a Panera.......


Yikes, be safe!


Charade67 said:


> Think I will try to get to sleep soon. I have not been feeling like myself today. Really tired and can't seem to shake a headache. Hopefully a god night's sleep will help.


I hope you're feeling better today.


Lynne G said:


> McK, I think the 2 infected doctors work at CHOP, with 2, not sure who, are in critical care at UOP hospital. I hope all survive this terrible virus. Yeah, 7 I think is the number in our county. Way too many numbers of infected, after 0. One too many, that's for sure. Here's hoping all are healthy and feeling well.


I've taken to checking the Dept. of Health site to keep tabs on it.  Two of my children travel for work and one was in a county yesterday that has it.  Although I'm sure it's in more counties now, just not detected yet.  I read last night about the doc from CHOP.  My husband's aunt used to work there (retired) in peds and I'm tempted to call her to see if she knows more.  She lives in the city.


Lynne G said:


> With that, a totally happy Taco Tuesday to all the homies. Yep, that day of the week, Mac makes a Taco Bell run. Get your orders in.


Yay!  Taco Tuesday!


Charade67 said:


> Happy middle name pride day. Anyone else not celebrating with me? My mother thought my first and last names were long enough and I didn't need a middle name. Made it real difficult in the 80s when monogrammed everything was in style. My sister and I don't have middle names, but my brother does because he shares a name with our father.


I didn't know there was such a day.  My hubby doesn't have a middle name either.  I do and our children do.

I'm trying to finish some shirts I'm making for people for our Disney trip.  Fingers crossed we will still be able to go.  I ordered the Orange Bird ears on the day they came out because I didn't want to chance not getting them if they sold out down there, or if we couldn't go. (they sold out online after a few hours!) They arrived yesterday and are super cute.  I collect ears (and make them) and have a wall I display them on.  I'm making a shirt for me to match the ears and I'm almost done with the design.

I bought my corned beef for St. Patrick's day and dates for sticky toffee pudding.  I made a gluten free version of the pudding for the first time last year and it was delicious.  I like when I don't have to make two separate versions of a dish and we can all eat the same thing.  (none of the rest of my family has to eat gluten free)  I'll probably make everything on the weekend, when my children are around.  Tuesday will be too busy for everyone.  

Hope everyone is well and having a great day!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Haha look what I found!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Are you sure Mac's not driving that truck, DisneyLife?  LOL  

Though I doubt it, most likely, she'd rather buy.


----------



## macraven




----------



## schumigirl

mrose......we don‘t ever celebrate St Patrick’s Day, but I do love sticky toffee pudding........very English pudding.....I tried to make one.....only once......you could have broken windows if you had thrown it.......not my finest baking moment! When do you leave for Disney......I forget?


DLPN......nice truck!!




After the wettest windiest afternoon in a few weeks, we have clear skies and completely still outside......beautiful evening.....

Bought Doctor Sleep today, but think we’ll keep it for the weekend, although I am keen to watch it. Watching a Christmas episode of Mike and Molly for some reason....... Guess it’s still on the record planner.

Time for a Pepsi I think.....


----------



## cam757

My day off. Much needed hair appointment this morning. Now waiting while DS has his hair cut.

The first two cases of Covid19 in my region just announced. Actually about 40 minutes east. A couple who went on a Egyptian cruise and brought it back. They have been sick for days. They flew back from Egypt last week and started getting sick when they were on the plane. 45 people from their cruise have been infected. Wonder how many they have infected while home????






schumigirl said:


> It`s the second largest super moon of the 3 this year. Called the Super Worm Moon...



Thanks for the info. It was too cloudy to see it here as well. Maybe next one....



Charade67 said:


> Happy middle name pride day. Anyone else not celebrating with me?



That's a new one never heard of that day. My middle name is my mother's maiden name. I like it but don't really use it. It is a somewhat common boys name, just like my first name. I think my must of really wanted a boy


----------



## macraven

Tuesday and Taco Bell day

cam, I use mine as my email name
do know quite a few with a middle name based on mom or dad’s name


----------



## mckennarose

schumigirl said:


> When do you leave for Disney......I forget?


Not until May.  We have some time to see how this goes.


schumigirl said:


> we don‘t ever celebrate St Patrick’s Day, but I do love sticky toffee pudding........very English pudding.....I tried to make one.....only once......you could have broken windows if you had thrown it.......


We don't actually celebrate it either, we just like the food!  
I bought my daughter the Raglan Road cookbook for Christmas and I was tempted to try Kevin Dundon's recipe but I'm not sure how to convert the regular flour to gluten free flour.  The gluten free flours are hard to work with sometimes.  I'm sticking with the gluten free version I made last year because everyone seemed to like it.


cam757 said:


> The first two cases of Covid19 in my region just announced. Actually about 40 minutes east. A couple who went on a Egyptian cruise and brought it back. They have been sick for days. They flew back from Egypt last week and started getting sick when they were on the plane. 45 people from their cruise have been infected. Wonder how many they have infected while home????


Ugh, sorry to hear that.  If you're in the state below mine, some of our cases are connected.  It's been strange to watch the spread of this.  I can't imagine the work the health departments are doing behind the scenes to track it.  Our state is up to 12 today, with one larger cluster of 8 in one area.
If you haven't already, keep an eye on products in the store.  Since our cases were reported on Friday, the amount of items that have flown off the shelves is astonishing.  And the amount of items people are stealing is equally astonishing.  Hubby had to put cleaning products, hand sanitizer and toilet paper on lockdown in their facility.  People were stealing toilet paper!  Can you imagine?!  They stole the courtesy hand sanitizer outside the bathrooms first, then the lysol and clorox wipes, now the toilet paper.  The whole thing blows my mind!


----------



## Charade67

Good day at work today. Back in December my boss gave me 2 identical checks. One was my pay and the other was a Christmas bonus. If I understood her correctly she accidentally entered it into her accounting software 3 times. Her accountant discovered it when she was doing my boss' taxes. Boss decided that it was too much of a hassle to go back and fix her books, so she decided to just give me the pay. So today I got an unexpected bonus.  Unfortunately it is not enough to get me a trip to Orlando this fall. 



mckennarose said:


> I didn't know there was such a day. My hubby doesn't have a middle name either. I do and our children do.


 I have a page of unusual "holidays" bookmarked. Today is also find a pay phone booth day. 



mckennarose said:


> I'm trying to finish some shirts I'm making for people for our Disney trip. Fingers crossed we will still be able to go. I ordered the Orange Bird ears on the day they came out because I didn't want to chance not getting them if they sold out down there, or if we couldn't go. (they sold out online after a few hours!) They arrived yesterday and are super cute. I collect ears (and make them) and have a wall I display them on. I'm making a shirt for me to match the ears and I'm almost done with the design.


 Are you willing to show pictures when you are done? Last year when B when to Orlando with her band I found her some clarinet ears to wear. 



cam757 said:


> The first two cases of Covid19 in my region just announced. Actually about 40 minutes east. A couple who went on a Egyptian cruise and brought it back. They have been sick for days. They flew back from Egypt last week and started getting sick when they were on the plane. 45 people from their cruise have been infected. Wonder how many they have infected while home????


 I think we are up to 8 in VA now. I just heard that one of our local colleges (not B's school) is extending spring break at least a week. There are talks of continuing the semester online only. 



cam757 said:


> That's a new one never heard of that day. My middle name is my mother's maiden name. I like it but don't really use it. It is a somewhat common boys name, just like my first name. I think my must of really wanted a boy


 My mom has her mother's maiden name (Lee) as a middle name.  My mom's maiden name is Ray.  I'm glad I didn't get that name. 



macraven said:


> do know quite a few with a middle name based on mom or dad’s name


 B's middle name is a very old family name on my mother's side. It used to be a middle name for men in the family, but I think now it goes better with a female name. 

Time for dinner. It will be boring soup and sandwiches. It was supposed to be chili, but I just realized I forgot one of the ingredients.


----------



## mckennarose

Charade67 said:


> So today I got an unexpected bonus.


Congrats!!
Sorry it's not enough for a fall trip.


Charade67 said:


> Today is also find a pay phone booth day.


That is hysterical!  I wouldn't even know where to look for one!


Charade67 said:


> Are you willing to show pictures when you are done?


I will.  Sometimes I put pics of my creations up as my avatar or I put some on the MNSSHP thread for a while, but took them down.  I was especially proud of my Constance bride shirt for our second MNSSHP last year.  I made ears to match that lit up.  I made DH a headless horseman shirt to go with it.  I can't tell you how many CM's stopped us to comment.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Charade67 said:


> Good day at work today. Back in December my boss gave me 2 identical checks. One was my pay and the other was a Christmas bonus. If I understood her correctly she accidentally entered it into her accounting software 3 times. Her accountant discovered it when she was doing my boss' taxes. Boss decided that it was too much of a hassle to go back and fix her books, so she decided to just give me the pay. So today I got an unexpected bonus.  Unfortunately it is not enough to get me a trip to Orlando this fall.
> 
> I have a page of unusual "holidays" bookmarked. Today is also find a pay phone booth day.
> 
> Are you willing to show pictures when you are done? Last year when B when to Orlando with her band I found her some clarinet ears to wear.
> 
> I think we are up to 8 in VA now. I just heard that one of our local colleges (not B's school) is extending spring break at least a week. There are talks of continuing the semester online only.
> 
> My mom has her mother's maiden name (Lee) as a middle name.  My mom's maiden name is Ray.  I'm glad I didn't get that name.
> 
> B's middle name is a very old family name on my mother's side. It used to be a middle name for men in the family, but I think now it goes better with a female name.
> 
> Time for dinner. It will be boring soup and sandwiches. It was supposed to be chili, but I just realized I forgot one of the ingredients.



Another bonus.......!!!


----------



## mckennarose

Here are my Haunted Mansion themed T-shirts and ears from one of the MNSSHP last year.  I was so glad they added Constance to the parade! The ears look a little wonky on the hanger, but they’re straight in real life. They’re black and red roses with black wire ears and orange lights.  Hubby's t shirt is the headless horseman.  And all the white parts glow in the dark!

And a trick or treat bag I made to match:

Sorry they’re sideways!  Not sure how to fix it. 
I may not keep them up for too long.  I don’t like personal-ish pics online.


----------



## Lynne G

Neat looking shirts, great idea McK.  And yeah, another virus person in our county.  Ugh.  But so far, neither kid have their college closed. My work is taking it day by day, as requiring telework for all.  


Fresh made burgers for me.  Put cheese and cut up peppers and tomatoes on them.  DH had two.  I made 5 burgers with a bit over a pound.  So no tacos for me.  Was going to do beef tacos, but older one wanted burgers.  Done, with some friesdone in the air fryer.  Perfect for me.

And yay!  Double bonus for Charade.

And whole family has middle names.  It is what both our families have followed.


----------



## schumigirl

Nice to get a bonus Charade........treat yourself to something lovely....


mrose......nice shirts.......I do like Haunted Mansion and I like a glow in the dark.......some folks seem to be posting pics and they’re either upside down or sideways?? Weird.......




Kyle and I don’t have middle names, Tom does and hates it, which is why Kyle didn’t get one. I was never bothered about one.....half my siblings do and the rest don’t. But, we do have a double barrelled surname, we only use the middle one generally. Which can be confusing with credit cards and such.....everyone knows us by that name but it’s strangely not our actual surname. So I’m glad I never got a middle name. 

Out this morning early for an appointment......then think I may take Tom out for lunch today as a treat as he has been looking after me so well.

Have a great Wednesday..........


----------



## Lynne G

Sweet, taking Tom out to lunch today, Schumi, and glad you are feeling better to get out early this morning.  

Well, another very dark commute, as clouds remained in the overnight.  But almost warm feeling 48 outside, that hmmm, may not turn on heater inside, as wore lighter clothing today.  We will still be above the average high, as the high we will see late this afternoon is close to 60.  And a pep in my step, as weather guy this morning said, while most may see a sprinkle or two today, no rain for the most of us, as rain is staying just far enough North, that dry day, with some sun peaking out of the clouds.  Woot! 

Ah yes, the funniest day of the week, the middle of most homies' work day, week day schedule.  And for the other homies, Hello, it's Wednesday, Friday has not arrived yet, but hey, two more sleeps, and then yes, indeed, a Friday cheer should be made.
And lest us not forget, that fun reminder of this hump of a day to get over.  Yes homies, a camel reminder is here:


And for those who are hoping our homie Wendy, is feeling much better, and her Fall trip is still a go, this fun reminder of that favorite Addams family girl:


Yes, and kinda fitting, that HHN tickets have arrived on Universal's website.    Spooky is now on homies' minds. Yeah, and highly thinking of buying that BOGO free that ends in June. Last year, the one day was only like $20 or so cheaper, and that was at the AP rate. So hey, I may be joining some homies on 2 nights. One of those nights, hoping there will be a VIP group to join, as so much fun on the private ones I have done.

Thus, not feeling that tea cup need, so downed a cup of coffee already.  So, do I go for another cup, or clean, and tea it is?  Choices.  How nice is that?

And a PSA, wash those hands, and follow up with hand sanitizer.  I hope all stay happy and healthy through this sick time for way too many.  Let's hope this nasty virus spread ends sooner than later, and all survive. 

Good Morning homies!  

And yeah, McK, it's a crap shoot as to whether my pictures end up correctly oriented.    They go in correctly.


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Neat looking shirts, great idea McK.


Thank you!


Lynne G said:


> And yeah, another virus person in our county. Ugh. But so far, neither kid have their college closed. My work is taking it day by day, as requiring telework for all.


Up to 14 total in the State this morning.  
I think a lot of places are taking it day by day and kind of making up new protocol as it progresses.  No one has "in case of pandemic" protocol in place.  I'm watching poor hubby trying to leave no stone unturned in his facility and he now has the cleaning ladies wiping surfaces and cleaning bathrooms 3 times each shift!  All the while trying to keep their safety a priority too.  He tried to get more free standing hand sanitizer stations and they are all backordered.  


schumigirl said:


> mrose......nice shirts.......I do like Haunted Mansion and I like a glow in the dark.......some folks seem to be posting pics and they’re either upside down or sideways?? Weird.......


Thank you!
I think it has to do with how you take the picture.  They're from my phone and even though they look upright when I load them, they go sideways when they actually post.  
Have a nice lunch today!  


Lynne G said:


> And yeah, McK, it's a crap shoot as to whether my pictures end up correctly oriented.  They go in correctly.


I've tried to rotate them and never seem to get it right.  


Lynne G said:


> And a PSA, wash those hands, and follow up with hand sanitizer. I hope all stay happy and healthy through this sick time for way too many. Let's hope this nasty virus spread ends sooner than later, and all survive.


Be healthy too!  It's closer to you right now than me, you're in the thick of it, although I do think it's more widespread on our side of the state.
Another PSA, wipe your phones down.  

Chilly start to the day here at 32 when I took the dogs out earlier.  Hopefully will start to warm up soon. 

Have a great day!


----------



## cam757

Started my day off with a trip to WalMart.  I am paranoid about the tp situation.  Grabbed a mega pack while I was there.  Looked around for hand sanitizer but none to be had.  No big deal.  Other than that,  everything else looked adequately stocked.  

At work today. I will say the days do feel like they go by faster the first week of Daylight Savings time.  

Not sure what we will do for dinner. I forgot to take something out this morning.  Maybe I will throw a kielbasa, potatoes, peppers and onions in a skillet and see what magic will happen. Made Swedish meatballs with egg noodles and a salad last night.  That turned out pretty good I think. 

Funny little story, my DH said that he was in the restroom at work and I guess there were several people in there and one man used the facilities and left without washing his hands. Another man yelled out " yo man, you need to get back here and wash your hands, don't you know about coronavirus?"  LOL!! He does come home with some funny stories.



mckennarose said:


> Ugh, sorry to hear that. If you're in the state below mine, some of our cases are connected. It's been strange to watch the spread of this. I can't imagine the work the health departments are doing behind the scenes to track it. Our state is up to 12 today, with one larger cluster of 8 in one area.
> If you haven't already, keep an eye on products in the store. Since our cases were reported on Friday, the amount of items that have flown off the shelves is astonishing. And the amount of items people are stealing is equally astonishing. Hubby had to put cleaning products, hand sanitizer and toilet paper on lockdown in their facility. People were stealing toilet paper! Can you imagine?! They stole the courtesy hand sanitizer outside the bathrooms first, then the lysol and clorox wipes, now the toilet paper. The whole thing blows my mind!



Yes, it has.  So far no panic buying, but I have been unable to find hand sanitizer but I am not overly concerned about that.  That is crazy that your DH is having to lockdown supplies.  I would have to be one desperate person to snatch some 1-ply from my work  My work has a purell hand pump in the front lobby. It will be interesting to see how long it stays there.



Charade67 said:


> Good day at work today. Back in December my boss gave me 2 identical checks. One was my pay and the other was a Christmas bonus. If I understood her correctly she accidentally entered it into her accounting software 3 times. Her accountant discovered it when she was doing my boss' taxes. Boss decided that it was too much of a hassle to go back and fix her books, so she decided to just give me the pay. So today I got an unexpected bonus. Unfortunately it is not enough to get me a trip to Orlando this fall.



Wow!! Now that is some good news.  Nothing like an unexpected windfall.  Enjoy spending it. 



Charade67 said:


> I think we are up to 8 in VA now. I just heard that one of our local colleges (not B's school) is extending spring break at least a week. There are talks of continuing the semester online only.



I did hear a county in the western part of the state was not going to hold class one day this week so teachers could put together an emergency lesson plan that they could use to teach the kids online should school be cancelled.  

My DS has a field trip today. I told him to make sure he washes his hands and to get away from anyone sneezing  



Charade67 said:


> My mom has her mother's maiden name (Lee) as a middle name. My mom's maiden name is Ray. I'm glad I didn't get that name.



LOL!   I have several boys in my family that have my middle name as their first name.  I am the only female with the name.   On my dad's side the name Jacob has been used for many generations.  It is my DS's first name.


Have a great day!!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.....think we have similar weather! 

mrose…..yes, seems many have the issues with adding pics from phones.....mine all come from a hosting site, so post straight. But I think someone asked why this was happening and didn't get an answer on the tech boards. 


At the hospital this morning and went straight to the bathroom.....saw one woman try to not wash her hands.....there was a nurse in there too helping a patient and she did admonish her and tell her to get them washed and apply sanitiser. Hard to believe there are still folks not following basic hygiene. 

We have zero cases around here I believe, but how long that`ll last I have no idea. 

Went for lunch and ended up in a little pizza place in the nearest town........it was very nice, and we did smile at the sign on the Chinese restaurant doors saying they hadn't been to China in over 20 years or had anyone there from China. 

We`re off for a break in Scotland next week......hopefully....


----------



## Lynne G

Glad to hear no virus news where you are Schumi.  Pizza, yum.  And woot!  For a Scottish visit next week.  I hope you do get the chance to go there.

Walk at lunch was pleasant.  Was a sunny morning, now overcast.  Rain is in the 3 day forecast.  Hey, if it's raining on Friday, I'll hopefully be sleeping in.


----------



## macraven

The only tours for hhn that opened up  yesterday is for those that booked a hotel package.
And the tours that can be booked by those peeps are the public tours.

Private tours have not been released  yet.

Now I am off for grocery shopping.
Not that I need anything for tonight as we go out for dinner on Wednesday but tomorrow will be a very rainy day here.


----------



## bobbie68

everyone....I have been busy trying to get last minute things done before my surgery on Thursday. Wednesday I have to prep for it so will not be doing much. I had a family meeting yesterday to go over everything the family needs to do while I am recovering for 2 to 4 weeks. I am hoping they do it I really don't need the added stress. I did some packing and organizing so Brian can do painting.  He gets 10 sick family days off. He is going to take the 10 stay home and help me and work on the house so it is perfect timing. I will miss these types of benefits that come with state employment. I went to the chiropractor today to get adjusted before surgery. He says that I can come in after if I have problems with my shoulder he can do some adjustments without going near my abdomen.

We have been eating so much take out. Brian has the house in such disarray that I couldn't even cook. Since it will be a good week before I can share cooking we will be getting some pre made meals at Costco and Brian will do some light cooking. Charlie will cook his stir fry one night. I started a bone broth today. It will be good for my clear liquids today as well as recovering from surgery. I had to stop my supplements since last week so I have been trying to juice my nutrition more. I enjoy it but the machine is a pain to clean. 

The weather got  cool again after a beautiful near 70 yesterday. I hope the snow goes out to the sea. I am so looking forward to spring.

If all goes well and we make it  to Orlando this summer I will be available for meetups anytime in September and October.

Funny story on my middle name. I was the first grandchild on one side of the family and the first girl on the others. My mother told me that the two grandmothers were arguing over who's middle name I was going to get. Well my mom had enough and gave me her first name and shut everyone up. LOL!! My middle name is Barbara and I gave Liv the same middle name after my mom and me. I thougth it would be a nice way to give a piece of my mom to her. I know she would have liked that.

Mac thanks for going into detail on your moving saga, it helped me feel better. If we list the house in beginning of April even if we get a buyer a few weeks later the realator says it will still take about 6 weeks. I am hoping if all goes well I can close the middle of June. I have a few appointments through  then up here and hopefully Charlie will be done with school. As soon as Brian finishes the house in the next  couple of weeks we are going to start packing now. We have 20 years of stuff to go throgh. I hope you enjoyed the WD last night I recorded and am going to watch it tonight or  tomorrow night. I hope you enjoyed Taco Tuesday!!!

Schumi that is so nice to have friends for that long. I have one that I have known since I was 3 and we talk occasionally. For the most part I have newer friends, I still talk to a few high school ones but not often. Thank you for the vote of confidence on the move, I thought I moved a lot as a kid but  you got me beat!! It's nice that you guys enjoy moving, I am ready for this one then we will see from there. Glad that you got out to the store for a bit, always feels good to get out after being inside for awhile. I hope you are feeling better and I just spotted your pre trip for May so will be reading up. 

Lynne Thank you for the well wishes and your house hunting story, it makes me feel better. The house we are in now is exactly where I wanted to buy 20 years ago so we were happy then. Now we are ready to move on. I am trying  to breathe more and I think I am going to start mediatiation again. Brian is so anxious to hear if he made the next round at the end of the week. Thank you the cats are good, just one getting  treatments and the other is having some issues so Brian will have to make a vet call. 

Keishashadow Thanks for the realtor advice, much appreciated. We were able to find a good realator that has a good sell rate. The staging he suggested with the projects was what we were going to do so it worked out good. We did scrap some projects that would hold things up and woldn't have made a difference. I think the grey scale with the white trim is the best thing we did, along with taking a blind down off our door and putting privacy window coverings. The  realator gave us the market value of the house and it was right where we wanted to hopefully get the price. He says as long as we price it within that market value will be good. I am glad we were on the same page. I do have to put a lot more things in storage in the basement to give more room. I hope everything works out for you with your upcoming trip, it is such a tough decision to make. I hope the tooth is doing better.

Cam 757 Thank you for  the well wishes, and the moving. I never thought this time would come. We have talked about it for over 10 years. If we don't take the plunge now we wont do it. It is not easier as we are getting older. Dreams do come true!! I hope DH is feeling better!

Charade Congrats on the bonus and enjoy it! It will feel weird if B comes home for the online or stays on campus. I hope everything works out! I wish you would have been able to go to Orlando this year, maybe you will get another windfall big enough for that trip!

Mcrose I love your t-shirts. I think that is always a great idea. Every trip we take to Universal I buy the family new Hogwart's house shirts. I enjoy it and everyone seems not to mind.  How crazy that your DH has to worry about people stealing supplies, he has enough to worry about with keeping things  sanitary. I hope you feel better now.

DLPN I love the pic of the taco truck!! That is Mac!

 A big hello to all the SANS family I missed. I might try and jump on later if I can't sleep. I have to also do this prep so really a double whammy. I just want to take a moment to thank everyone on this thread for being supportive and having a place to go too. I enjoy it very much. If I don't talk to you guys I will try and come on Friday to let you know how things  went.


----------



## Charade67

I don't know if I want to be here when dh gets home today. His convention in Vegas has been cancelled. He is going to be so unhappy. He looks forward to this convention every year.

It looks like UVA is asking students not to come back after break. Classes will continue online. I feel bad for all of the professors who now have to figure out how to adapt all of their classes. So far B's school has just suspended international travel.



mckennarose said:


> Here are my Haunted Mansion themed T-shirts and ears from one of the MNSSHP last year.


 Very cool!



Lynne G said:


> And a PSA, wash those hands, and follow up with hand sanitizer.


If you can find hand sanitizer. That stuff is liquid gold right now.



mckennarose said:


> Up to 14 total in the State this morning.
> I think a lot of places are taking it day by day and kind of making up new protocol as it progresses.


I think we are up to 9 now. A local business is having their employees work from home until they can have an employee tested ffor the virus. He came to work with cold symptoms.



cam757 said:


> Started my day off with a trip to WalMart. I am paranoid about the tp situation. Grabbed a mega pack while I was there. Looked around for hand sanitizer but none to be had. No big deal. Other than that, everything else looked adequately stocked.


I have seen stores completely out of hand sanitizer and rubbing alcohol. The tp thing is getting ridiculous though.




schumigirl said:


> We have zero cases around here I believe, but how long that`ll last I have no idea.


Hopefully that will last a long time.

Almost missed Bobbie.  Is your surgery tomorrow or next Thursday?

One more middle name story. When I was expecting B my sister tried to convince me to give her our mom's first name as B's middle name. I told her that Mom would disown me if I did. My mom has always hated her name. It's Nannie.


----------



## macraven

Bobbie
Sending you  from all of your SAN family

Surgery is always icky to go thru but it will be successful and you’ll heal completely


----------



## schumigirl

I think I spoke to soon Lynne.....there are a couple near us, but I think around 32 in the whole of East England. We have rain too.....lots of rain right now.

mac....enjoy that dinner out…..weather is foul here tonight, heavy rain that doesn't seem to give up.....

bobbie....good luck for tomorrow with your op. Hope all goes well for you.

Charade.......yep, spoke too soon. Shame about your husbands visit to Vegas.....there are plenty of things being cancelled. Plenty of hand sanitiser to be had here....which is worrying in itself.....are folks not using it?



It is really like a winter`s night here........not that cold, just miserable and heavy downpours....watching some old black and white movies tonight.......


----------



## Lynne G

Bobbie, lots of hugs and good thoughts your surgery goes well, and you are resting comfortably after.  

Schumi, unfortunately the virus will be in every country.   ️ needed for me soon.

Made steak tacos with fried peppers and onions, cheese and tomatoes and some shredded lettuce.  Yellow tomatoes, but they tasted good.  I had asked DH to bring home tomatoes from the produce place, and these heirloom ones is what he came home with.  I was hoping more like plum ones.  Oh well, they were nice sliced on our burgers and chopped up in our tacos.  

 Charade, neat name story.  Since my DH‘s family does names differently than my family does, I gave the kids first names how my family would do, and gave them middle names that are in his family’s style.

A perfect evening, chilling watching the screen.  Hope all have that perfect evening too.


----------



## Lynne G

Get ready, the thirst will be real tomorrow.  Have a good night!


----------



## macraven

It’s not even dark yet and you’re calling it a night?

 Bet you are up in the morning before me!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, most likely Mac.

Charade, little one just called and her school is telling dorms will be closed to all by 5pm next Saturday.  Ack, I am not looking forward to moving her out with all the other kids.  Guess she will be the second to do online classes.  DH said he was told to start teaching his classes online after the break his school is finishing up this week.  Scary.  So far, neither older one or I have been told to be online at home.  I am going to start to bring my laptop home over the weekends, so can check if anything changes before I commute on Mondays.


----------



## Charade67

Dh is taking the convention news rather well. I know he is very disappointed though. 

More schools around here are closing and going to online for awhile. I've seen posts for VA Tech, Radford, and James Madison. 



schumigirl said:


> Charade.......yep, spoke too soon. Shame about your husbands visit to Vegas.....there are plenty of things being cancelled. Plenty of hand sanitiser to be had here....which is worrying in itself.....are folks not using it?


 Maybe they're just not going into panic/hoard mode like people here are doing.  I'm concerned that people are buying all the hand sanitizer, but there is plenty of regular soap on the shelves. 




Lynne G said:


> Charade, little one just called and her school is telling dorms will be closed to all by 5pm next Saturday.  Ack, I am not looking forward to moving her out with all the other kids.  Guess she will be the second to do online classes.  DH said he was told to start teaching his classes online after the break his school is finishing up this week.  Scary.  So far, neither older one or I have been told to be online at home.  I am going to start to bring my laptop home over the weekends, so can check if anything changes before I commute on Mondays.


So far no word from B's school. If they do go online only, I wonder if the school is going to prorate the room and board fees. Probably not. 
What subject does your husband teach? Mine is in digital communication. 

Tonight dh wanted to "drown his sorrows". Since neither of us drink alcohol we decided to go eat at a restaurant we usually reserve for special occasions. I ate too much and am feeling it now.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, my DH teaches a couple different classes. Mostly business type ones.  Though he does art and current events kinds too.  He has been part time teaching for over 30 years, and also taught classes at the Army War College when he was active duty.  And older one just got notice that his break next week is now 2 weeks long, and when class resumes on the 30th, notice will be given earlier as to whether online or not.  And yeah, I would hope to get room and board money back for little one’s non use for the last 6 weeks, but I guess asking for it may not be productive.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning!  The early riser homie is here.

And ah yes, another day has dawned upon us.  And a pitch dark, cloud covered, bit cool commute.  But dry, as rain yesterday, did indeed stay Northwest of us.  But no matter, the cooler feeling day, will give some peaks of sun through those clouds, before the rain makes a wet and dark night to end today.  But as with the rain coming from the South, even though today may not quite see 60, with 57 the high predicted, tomorrow will see 70 or even 72 high, with rain leaving around lunchtime.  Yay!  I'll take the rain, with that early summer high temp expected to be tomorrow.  Shorts will be worn, but most likely not me.  No jacket for tomorrow's afternoon will be most welcome.  

So, homies, we are over the hump of a day!  And yes, that means, time to drink up, and enjoy this Thirsty Thursday.  
  If that's tea in there, could easily be what many homies' day will look like, and it's that's coffee, I can bet even more homies will have those beverages today.

Either way,


And to all the homies, a very   

Finally, may all the homies, and their families and friends, be safe and healthy.  While I enjoy little one home, the reason she has to vacate her dorm, is not one I was expecting, and sad about, as I think the dorm life was good for her.  But I do appreciate the proactive stand the university is taking.  With the kids having returned from break this week, I am sure, risk may have come from anyone or more, of those just over 40,000 kids, currently enrolled in the school.  

Okay, more tea is needed.  So, wash those hands, try to finish up with some sanitizing, and keep hydrated.  Thirsty Thursday oh yes it is, and thankfully, since the nice weather is tomorrow, I'm going to enjoy a three day week-end.  Sweet!


----------



## macraven

Lynne 
I guess many schools will do the same and have the students finish up with online classes
I hope the school does reimbursement for the dorms 
If not, Ouch!

I have to take one of my cats to the vet in a few minutes and she is hidden somewhere in the house
She’s having dental surgery today and her shots

Will take the other cat at 4:30 for her shots as I pick first one up at that time

 Ten minutes of cat screaming time
Oh joy....

Hope all the homies now awake and ready for the day
I’m sure some of you are already at work

Yesterday was such a lovely weather day
Now the rain will start late morning


----------



## bobbie68

Good morning ... I am ready to leave for the hospital in a few minutes. It is a cloudy day, cool maybe some rain. I had to do all clear liquids yesterday then prep, I feel icky this mornig. The hospital where I am going did a study and found that if you drink 12 oz of gatorade or applejuice two hours before, helps with revovery. I did drink my gatorade.

Thank you Mac, Charade, Lynne and Schumi for the good luck wishes . I would be lying if I said I wasn't anxious but I feel a little more secure with it. I am going to ask the hospital if they have any corono virus and what they are doing to keep people separated. I know in the end it will all work out good. I am glad I have the SANS family

Mac Good luck getting the kitties this morning and I hope surgery and shots go well for you. I have one that is like that so I understand. I hope you can get some rest after that it is a hard job to do. We love them though!!

Charade Sorry to hear about your DH conference, but glad he is taking it well,  that stinks. Maybe you guys can do something else in it's place. I hope all works out with B and her school.

Lynne Enjoy tea time today. Sorry to hear that your DD is off school campus, and I hope they can work out a reimbusement for the room and board. 

Schumi I hope you enjoyed your movies and you are still feeling better.  Yuck for the winter weather hope it goes away soon.

 hello to all the rest of the SANS family. I hope you all have a great Thursday and I will talk to you soon.


----------



## Lynne G

Bobbie, 


Sending mummy dust well wishes.


----------



## Lynne G

Good luck finding those  s Mac.

Hehe,


----------



## Charade67

Quick hello before I go to work. The virus has now hit close to home. A student at a university about an hour away from us has tested positive.
Still no word from B's school.  What I'm wondering now is what all these universities plan to do for their international students.  I know dh has some students from China and other countries.

Bobbie - Good luck to you today. I will be thinking about you.

Mac - Good luck with he cat. Mine has a nail trim tomorrow. I don't dare try to do it myself.


Speaking of cats, today is Caspian's 6th birthday.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww a happy cat birthday wish to Caspian.  Cute cat and name, Charade.  Hope you get word about what B's college is doing.  Seems all are going to online classes and closing the school and dorms.  Yeah, there's been stories of kids that have to vacate dorm rooms, and have no where to go.  Hopefully the school can work with those needing support to get home.

And just goes to show.  A sick person went to doctor, got tested, and was told to go back to routine to wait for results.  Takes plane, and on plane, notified tested positive.  Sigh.  Selfish, thoughtless, or stupid?  I feel sorry for the 132 others on that flight, particularly ones sitting around that person.  

And closest to home, is a person in the neighboring school district, that so far, has not been determined how got it.  

Scary times, indeed.

Again, I hope all homies, their families, and friends, pick up the routine to wash and wash and wash hands, and try not to touch your face, and finally, wishing all stay healthy.


----------



## macraven

Charade give Caspian an extra serving of food today 
It’s birthday kitty day at your house!

I swear I am not good at cat herding
I could not get the cat out from under the bed so has to call in the troops (Mr Mac) to help 

He was just as bad as me trying to catch a 6 lb 2 oz cat

He did not close the bedroom door so she ran behind the tv cabinet in the living room
Took both of us to move it out 
Of course she ran to another hiding place

Ended up we were late for her check in at the vet

The adventure begins again at 4 today to grab the other cat for her vet visit
No one ever injured in this round up twice a year
Both are completely declawed and have very few teeth


----------



## macraven

I keep thinking Sue is gonna pop in here anytime

Her plans were to leave Mexico and be home by now or by the 9th

Hope she is fine and had no issues returning home!
I wonder how much sand will still be in her shoes 
when she unpacked?


----------



## Lynne G

Your morning should be in a commercial, Mac.  At least you were successful. Hope next week's kitty is better at not hiding.

Robo, hope all is well with you.

Sue, hope if you're not home, hope all goes well getting home.

Still a gray day.


----------



## schumigirl

Panic buying has reached us now.......

One store had no cucumbers??? Toilet rolls, liquid soap and pasta shelves were almost empty.......absolutely crazy.

Tinned veg and pasta are being limited per customer......last I’d want if I was in quarantine is tinned veg!!!

Glad we have plenty of wine and potato chips in.......ice cream too......we’ll be fine.

Interesting few weeks ahead with one thing and another.......

Good  luck with the cats mac......sounds like a workout just finding them.......

Off to watch some movies and eat ice cream!!  Even though it’s bloomin cold here today and blowing a hoolie.......


----------



## cam757

It's a sunny 60 degrees today but lots of rain forecasted.

I am home today. I have a routine procedure tomorrow that requires fasting and prep. Booooo. I can already tell it is affecting my mood.

Seems like lots of events are being cancelled or rescheduled. My nephew goes to NC State and they too have extended their spring break another week and afterwards will go to mainly online classes.  Local public schools are still open. My DS is not happy 



bobbie68 said:


> ..I have been busy trying to get last minute things done before my surgery on Thursday. Wednesday I have to prep for it so will not be doing much.



Good luck with your surgery today. Not fun to go through, that is for sure. Sounds like you have a good plan with you family though so that should make it easier for you.

@schumigirl  Oh no. Sounds like you have the essentials though, chips, wine and ice cream
Cucumbers....that's weird. Maybe they know something we should know. Lol!

@macraven  good luck with your cat. Although, dental surgery will probably not improve his mood.



Charade67 said:


> I don't know if I want to be here when dh gets home today. His convention in Vegas has been cancelled. He is going to be so unhappy. He looks forward to this convention every year.



That stinks but at least you were able to drown your sorrows with a good meal.


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> It's a sunny 60 degrees today but lots of rain forecasted.
> 
> I am home today. I have a routine procedure tomorrow that requires fasting and prep. Booooo. I can already tell it is affecting my mood.
> 
> Seems like lots of events are being cancelled or rescheduled. My nephew goes to NC State and they too have extended their spring break another week and afterwards will go to mainly online classes.  Local public schools are still open. My DS is not happy
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your surgery today. Not fun to go through, that is for sure. Sounds like you have a good plan with you family though so that should make it easier for you.
> 
> @schumigirl  Oh no. Sounds like you have the essentials though, chips, wine and ice cream
> Cucumbers....that's weird. Maybe they know something we should know. Lol!
> 
> @macraven  good luck with your cat. Although, dental surgery will probably not improve his mood.
> 
> 
> 
> That stinks but at least you were able to drown your sorrows with a good meal.



Good luck tomorrow cam.....sounds like a procedure many of us have gone through.......the fasting is the worst part. My guys went for fish and chips and brought them home when I was fasting......the air was blue I can tell you when the aroma wafted upstairs where I was enjoying another glass of water!!! 

Yes, we have plenty of goodies at home........we won’t starve that’s for sure! We went to the farm store and they had plenty of cucumbers and got a whole load of veg there.


----------



## Lynne G

Can never understand the need to hoard stuff.  Most will have enough, if told to stay in place.  And cucumbers, Schumi?  How odd.  Guess all want to make pickles?  

Cam, yep rain by its end tomorrow afternoon, will be up to an inch or so.  That's a bunch of rain.  Hope your routine procedure has perfect results.  Yeah, hate to fast for that medical reason.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Doing a quick stop in!!!!  I have been busy with work and the college courses.  We are heading to the visit the dd and see that adorable granddaughter!!!  I'm beyond excited for our quick visit.  It's the dd's birthday...so I offered that if she pumped enough Grammie would get up in the middle of the night so she could have a a couple glasses of wine and a full night of sleep for her birthday present!  

Seems the virus is definitely starting to spread.  I'm wondering when they will start to close schools or anything here.  I know there are some cases in our province...Last count I think was 19.  Two different centers and all were travel related.  Things are getting cancelled ( which is good and needs to be done )  The toilet paper hording is here as well...and in our small city 4 hrs away from one of the centers...the sheeple are still hording it   OH well.  We will see what happens.  I'm not worried about contracting it, but more of exposing someone who has health issues and making them sick.  I guess we will see how this all plays out.  

@bobbie68  I'm wishing you a very speedy recovery.  

Well...I hope to stop in over the weekend.  I worked by tooshie of, and worked ahead as much as I could so that I wouldn't have to spend my whole weekend doing homework instead of enjoying the granddaughter.  So I should be able to stop in again over the weekend.  We won't be heading out for much while we are there, as there are a few cases in that area, and it actually doubled yesterday...so the crest is starting to happen   so we don''t want to expose our selves and make the few people that we know who are immunocompromised sick with it.  

I hope everyone else, has a great day!!!!!


----------



## Charade67

I just read that Disneyland is closing. 
Also that Hollywood and Broadway are shutting a lot of things down. 

We are still planning to go to Busch Gardens on Saturday unless they decide to close between now and then. 

Still nothing from B's school.


----------



## mckennarose

My dd got notice of classes going to "alternative methods", meaning online.  Details not ironed out yet, including no end date.  
She's in college, commutes and lives at home so no dorm to pack up.
NHL is another sport to shut down.  All games postponed.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> My dd got notice of classes going to "alternative methods", meaning online.  Details not ironed out yet, including no end date.
> She's in college, commutes and lives at home so no dorm to pack up.
> NHL is another sport to shut down.  All games postponed.



Yep, F1 GP this weekend in Australia has been postponed as predicted. Hope your daughter isn’t inconvenienced too much with this. 

Been following these closures all evening. I’m surprised folks are surprised. Friends are in NYC right now and had planned to see Wicked, they’re waiting to find out if they will get refunds as usually you don’t, but in this case they absolutely should.


----------



## cam757

I can't decide if the powers that be are overreacting or not.  They started cancelling the public schools in the northern part of the state so I'm sure it will happen here as well. Our hospital fundraising group  had to cancel the BINGO fundraiser we had scheduled for tomorrow night and they are considering making us cancel our spring bazaar in 2 weeks. Uggh! 15 people infected in our state out of 8 million.  I guess time will tell...



schumigirl said:


> Good luck tomorrow cam.....sounds like a procedure many of us have gone through.......the fasting is the worst part. My guys went for fish and chips and brought them home when I was fasting......the air was blue I can tell you when the aroma wafted upstairs where I was enjoying another glass of water!!!



Thanks!! Yep, it is my first. I have a family history so the doctor wanted me to have it done earlier than normal.

Lol!!! That is pretty bad. Although fish and chips sounds pretty good right now. I am enjoying my gatorade cocktail. Time for another glass.


----------



## mckennarose

schumigirl said:


> I’m surprised folks are surprised.


I know, right?  All people have to do is look at what's happening in other countries/areas to see how this goes.

There's one thing to say your not giving in to fear, panic buying, not super worried about catching it, or at least expect to have a mild case.  But the bigger point that you can't ignore is what happens in communities, hospitals, the economy, supplies, etc.  You can't deny these things can and will happen.  (I don't mean YOU, you... I mean YOU as general people!)

Pharmacies have enough medicine for flu season and a small percentage of the population having a cold at one given time... they're not equipped to handle 80% of the city's population being sick at the same time.  Or doctors having 80% of their patients sick at the same time, Or 80% of the population wanting hand sanitizer (which, it's the end of flu season so they didn't keep much in stock),  Or what quarantine actually means if you've been exposed.... your whole household gets quarantined.

I'm watching a lot of younger people suddenly complain about how difficult quarantine will be, that they are afraid they'll lose money, that they have to work to make ends meet.  Well it's the same for everyone in this position right now. It's like the only thing they focused on was that it mainly hits older people or chronically ill people harder, so they'll be ok. Now the reality is starting set in on how bad this could be.

Someone my dh was in a meeting with just came back from LA on Monday and has "not been feeling too well" for days.  Today he finally went to HR and is getting medical attention.  Our reality is that if he's suspected or positive for it, dh will have to quarantine, which means we will also, for two weeks.  No work-no paycheck.  This is where the food, medicine and supply preparations are supposed to help us if we can't leave.  To say I'm more than a little nervous (and angry) is an understatement.  Hopefully we'll hear something tomorrow.



cam757 said:


> 15 people infected in our state out of 8 million.  I guess time will tell...


Sorry Cam, I can't remember which state you're in.... but I've been keeping an eye on our state health dept. coronavirus page, which shows us how many are tested, how many negative, how many pending, how many positive.  We have 22 now (6 days after the first case reported) and the number of "pending" keeps going up.  I'm guessing other states have a page like this too?  I know Florida does because I'm watching it also.  They have their first case in Seminole county, which is right by Orlando.

One of my daughters travels in the state and today she was in an office where one of the workers has gotten sick within the past few days.  They sent the worker to one hospital and they didn't have tests.  She's going to try another hospital.  Point being, there's still not enough tests and so cases are going undetected.  They have to be factoring that in.  ???


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

I just received an email that our schools will be closed effective tomorrow. Next week was  spring break anyway but now they said nothing tomorrow either and will be updates next week if will return after normal spring break return.


----------



## Charade67

People are posting empty toilet paper aisle pictures on our local news station’s Facebook page. It’s crazy.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, 4 more said in our county. So county commissioner said all public and private schools closed for 2 weeks, pending decision later, as well as all sport places, cinemas, zoo to be closed same amount of time, and asked that businesses close.  Also banned crowds inside and outside everywhere in the county.  And my county is quite large.  Scary times indeed.

Hope McK, your DH is okay, and not sick from his colleague.  Praying he just has a cold, and did not infect others on that trip.

You know while I have had emails from food places we eat at saying how increased their
cleaning, Ihave no desire to eat out for the foreseeable time. 

And a funny, for Charade. I tend to buy toilet tissue in a large pack at the Costco when we are low. A few weeks ago, I had bought it, but then realized I forgot we had not finished the prior pack. So that is one commodity I do not need to look for in my shopping. 

Quiet night. Cleared absolutely everything out of my car, and put the back seats down. Older one cleared his car out, went to collect some of little one’s dorm stuff today. Unpacked his car, so both of us will drive down and collect the remainder of her stuff and little one too. She’s had enough, and offered to take three large suitcases from her roommate that we will store for her, as she is flying home, and realized had too much stuff to fly with. Hence, I decided, two cars needed. If it was just older one and me, one car would have been fine. But after seeing older one’s larger car have its seats down, and his car was packed to the gills, I am thinking depending on the size of roommate’s cases, we need more than one car for a just in case. Little one was first moved in with my DH’s truck bed filled with her stuff, and more was taken over weekends and break. Plus stuff delivered to her. Hence, two cars. Yep. She was not amused when I told her she can take the train home, as we may not have room for her. 


Well, I am chilling, not quiet ready for a nap, but hey not much interesting on the screen.

Have a lovely night homies.  Be happy, finally a Friday it will be when waking up tomorrow morning.


----------



## mckennarose

Charade67 said:


> People are posting empty toilet paper aisle pictures on our local news station’s Facebook page. It’s crazy.


Same here.  
This is Walmart toilet paper and water aisles.

Lynne, I just saw the governor’s message on closing things in your county. Are you ok?


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Well, 4 more said in our county. So county commissioner said all public and private schools closed for 2 weeks, pending decision later, as well as all sport places, cinemas, zoo to be closed same amount of time, and asked that businesses close. Also banned crowds inside and outside everywhere in the county. And my county is quite large. Scary times indeed.


I was typing as you posted.  I saw they want retain locations closed too, like malls. Looks like the only things open will be grocery stores and pharmacies?


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Hope McK, your DH is okay, and not sick from his colleague. Praying he just has a cold, and did not infect others on that trip.


Thanks, me too.  You stay safe!

Our neighbor is on the fire department and they just had a meeting and were given some type of hazmat or bio suit, with respirator, to respond to possible coronavirus calls.  

I need a glass of wine.....


----------



## Charade67

DC is starting to shut down. The Smithsonian just posted that they will be closing all museums and the zoo on March 14. Looks like our trip may not take place.


----------



## Lynne G

I am good, thanks McK.  I work in the city, and so far, expected to come in.  I am fine with that, as the floor I work in, our offices keep all separate, and we rarely get visitors.  Plus, many of us are starting to step up the cleaning of our own office, and shared areas, as well as we noticed the cleaning staff has increased their visits. But with this virus, it will be a day by day assessment as to make all telework.  

Charade, sorry to hear Park visit not happening.  I would not be surprised if they are closing soon.


----------



## mckennarose

Charade67 said:


> DC is starting to shut down. The Smithsonian just posted that they will be closing all museums and the zoo on March 14. Looks like our trip may not take place.


Aww, I'm sorry.


----------



## Charade67

Just heard that Disney World is closing too.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Charade67 said:


> Just heard that Disney World is closing too.



Universal is also.


----------



## Monykalyn

Quick pop in   
Been trying to catch up - seems country is going into lock-down mode. Hope it is not too late. 2nd case in our state and this one is in my town.  Governor sounded kinda proud that they had a whole thousand tests ready at the state lab-for a population of 6 million. Um yeah Okay   I'd bet there are many more mild/asymptomatic carriers out there. Nursing homes and hospitals under no visitors or very limited/restricted visitation-and screened when come in door. And we have the usual "flu like symptoms but test negative" cases in every nursing home we have every flu season-only now we don't have enough tests to see if Covid19 or not.
The usual lockdown nonsense...but the vendors still gotta deliver the supplies-at back door or dock-no screening going on there! Pointed that out to Dietary manager-the door and handles inside and out now on regular sanitizing schedule. Like security at ball games/theme parks this is mostly for show, may catch a stray here or there who didn't know had a fever but that is it.
Something to keep in mind when the numbers seem alarming: likely already had mild symptom cases (it is the flu season), previous respiratory illness/deaths attributed to flu or pneumonia have a possibility of being this we just didn't know. The doctor leading the team at the hospital is excellent though, and the hospital new wing and ED is designed for epidemics and can treat large numbers. Also take a look at actual active (confirmed) cases. While media breathlessly reports XX amount of new cases-they fail to mention the recovered ones - confirmed active cases just over 55,000.  Recovery curve so far keeping up with active case curve.

We are on spring break in the city so schools out now. College kid school field trip over spring break cancelled, may have graduation cancelled and she is unsure about her required field camp later this spring. Not sure how that will affect graduation as it is required for her degree. The college is now using online classes only. She is in an apartment with one other roommate, so no need to move out. Also the university's dorms/food services are remaining open. She is going to see if she can work more hours, then maybe come home for a couple weeks.

I will likely be working remotely very soon-thank goodness for the mandate to go to electronic medical records and charting!! 

I had stocked up on TP a few weeks ago with my regular Amazon order so I am set 

Too soon to decide on late May France trip, but will get money back or credit, and reschedule. 

Hope this passes quick for all involved!


----------



## macraven

Not really any panic mode where I am and Walmart and Publix have stayed fully stocked this week so far.
I’m thinking I should stock up some items for our freezer tomorrow and do a cat food run.

There would be panic in my household if we ran out of can cat food.
Or Mr Macs diet Mt Dew.

I hope all the homies can manage for the days and weeks or months we have coming.

Where I am, stores have been stocked okay but never know when that will change.

Bobbie, if you are feeling ok and reading here, hope your recovery will be smooth and fast.
Mrose, hope your husband is feeling better soon.
Schumi, mummy dust for you to feel better soon also.
We have a few more homies that face surgery and have them in my thoughts too.
Heal quickly


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone I don't have time to catch up feeling still off balance from the anesthesia. 

Thank you again for the warm and good luck wishes. It meant a lot and I was talking to Brian how nice it made me feel.   

It was a long rough day but I made it through. There was my  a clean bill of help with my parts, so I am very thrilled with that.  so that was a relief.  They gave me a local abdomen numming shot for 24 48 hours it should help a bit. I forgot what abdomen pain is all about. The one rough thing was I told the nurses and the anesthesiologists that I throw up from narcotics and other meds but they gave me some anyways saying people don't get sick, well I idid. 

Our schools closed for 2 weeks and there are no confirmed cases in my area only 6 in the state. We weren't planned for this and hoping Charlie can make up school on the internet. 

I am off the pain is here. I hope everyone has a good night.


----------



## schumigirl

​


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks mac.....picking up every day. Almost back to normal.....

bobbie…...feel better soon. Take your time with recovery.....


So, no surprises with the parks closing......whether its the right thing to do or not, have no clue, not an expert.....you have one set of people saying one thing and another set of experts saying the complete opposite...….

As far as we go, it carrying on with our usual handwashing and having good hygiene.....and running a mile if someone so much as sniffs near us...….lol......jk……..

Now wondering about visiting Scotland next week.....not for us, but if they have been around infected people. My sister is a nurse and is around surgery patients, but it`s still a hospital. Irrational worry????? I have no clue. 

But, off to the salon this morning for  along awaited colour and cut......about 4 weeks late.......even took a picture of my hair at the back yesterday as it really is long for me. 

Then lunch with the Wednesday gang...they were busy this week, so meeting today for a get together. I`m imagining the restaurant may be quiet. 

But, have a great Friday whatever you may be doing......


----------



## Lynne G

Well , up again before sunrise.  Tried to tell myself to get back to sleep when DH left, but no matter.  At least a load of wash of the sheets and towels is done, so a shower I am almost ready for, will have fresh washed towels. Perfect.  Smell good too.  

Little one comes home today. Hunker down we will do. And I always have wipes in my car, that is one thing I did not clear out if my car. It’s not as good as a hand sanitizer, but close enough and the chance to find that sanitizer is one I will not be going all over to try to buy. I do have a few of those Bath and Body little ones. I used to keep one hanging on my purse, but it kept falling off after getting caught on whatever. So have not replaced it in many a time. Guess if there is one left in the closet, will toss inside purse. Most I gave to my mom, as she always likes to have it in her purse.

So all have that perfect Friday.

And Bobbie, relax today, I am glad your surgery went well.  Well wishes sent.

Time for more tea.  But a short sleeved shirt will be worn.  Warmest day in some time, and yay, that rainy night will start to end, and a drier day will be had. Woot!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I did not want to be up this early this morning, but I have to take the cat to the vet in a couple of hours and needed to give him some gabapentin first. I finally found a way to give it to him where we will actually take it. I mix it in a product called Tiki Stix. He loves that stuff. It's like kitty crack.

It looks like Busch Gardens is going to be open tomorrow, so our trip is still on. about half of the places we wanted to go to in DC will be closed, the others haven't made a decision yet. We will decide Tuesday if we will make that trip or not. 


Cam - Good luck with your procedure today. If it is the one I'm thinking about I can deal with the fasting, but I loathe the perp.

Pumpkin - Happy birthday to your dd.

MRose - Prayers that your husband will not have to go into quarantine. 

MonyK - The media is really annoying right now. It would be nice to hear some positive to go along with all the negative they are reporting. 

Mac- So GA hasn't gone into hoarding mode yet? Maybe I should call my brother and have him send me some tp.

Bobbie - Glad to hear that you are doing well. Hope the pain subsides soon.

Schumi - Hope you don't have to cancel your trip.

Lynne - My daughter is coming home today too, but I am still not sure if she will be staying home.  I told her to bring home everything she will need in September they decide to close the school while they are on break.

I need to start my list of chores. I need to do some light house cleaning, finish packing, and go get the cat some more food. I guess I should pay bills too since dh got paid today.  Hope everyone has a nice Friday the 13th.


----------



## Robo56

Been trying to post on a few occasions so finally was able to set down this morning and finish post I started yesterday.



Lynne G said:


> Ooh, going to Robo’s place for dinner.



You would be very welcome for dinner Lynne.




keishashadow said:


> Seriously, what gave it away you needed suctioned? Oh, I know...you started to gurgle. Duh. That is more common than not i’ve Found lol



Yes, it is.



Lynne G said:


> Central Park fun, with some zoo, too!
> 
> Nice pics Lynne of your getaway to New York.
> 
> 
> Absolutely beautiful, sunny day. Jewish diner, yum. Then some more walking.



Jewish diner sounds yummy.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Doing a quick stop in!!!
> I have been reading along, just not posting. Life is busy as usual - but that's how it goes right now







Disxuni said:


> Anywho, I hope everyone is doing good. Still gathering information on places to search for jobs, working on homework as usual, and also having the girl's trip I mentioned briefly this weekend. While going to be in the Universal area, no park time. Which is alright by me. We're going to enjoy the resort and the general Orlando area and be washing our hands like crazy and have hand sanitizer.
> 
> While it hasn't been ages I've missed you, homies! Also, kind of late, but I accidentally indulged on "Taco Tuesday" this week without thinking of it. I went to Taco Bell.



Everyone needs their Taco Bell fix from time to time......I had mine last week.

Sending good wishes your way as you continue your job hunt.




bobbie68 said:


> Tuesday morning tried to drive to work and had to come home he couldn't open his eyes in the sun. I took him to the walk in and they checked his eye and he has a scratch on his cornea.



Hope your hubby’s eye heals up real quick.




bobbie68 said:


> I am trying to keep my self busy so I don't freak out. I haven't had surgery since my C-section and I was awake. I have to go under general anesthesia even though the surgery should be about 45 minutes and I should be able to go home. The doctor is pretty sure they can do laparascopy.



Hope you are home healing and resting and all went well with your surgery today. Sending lots of mummy and get well wishes your way





mckennarose said:


> Hi all, thanks for the well wishes! I wasn't able to get the cough medicine yesterday because it was back ordered, so I spent another night coughing. Hopefully they'll get it in tomorrow. I'm noticing a lot of empty medicine shelves in the store, the OTC versions of motrin and tylenol. And my stomach meds are back ordered too. Since we get a lot of meds from China, I'm not surprised.



Hope you were able to get the meds you needed and you will be on the mend soon.




Lynne G said:


> Afternoon of successful shopping, then some late night fun with the crowds.



Wow......that’s a lot of people.




Charade67 said:


> I picked up the bottle and it was anti-bacterial Palmolive dish soap. I showed it to my boss and she said that she had asked her husband to get some new hand sanitizer. He just saw "anti-bacterial" and picked up the first thing he saw. (She hadn't paid attention to the bottle until I brought it to her attention.) We all had a good laugh over this, and I really needed a laugh today.



That was probably the only thing left on the shelf to buy.




keishashadow said:


> Oral Surgeon was booked until June, squeezing me in pre office hours on the 20th ugh Said I had to be sedated since infection needs to be removed along with tooth. Hoping this is the cause of the on-going sinus infection, a two-fer if you will . Hey, it could happen! Where’s the flying pig smiley?



Hope this is able to cure your sinus issues. Hope all goes well and you start to feel better.




keishashadow said:


> Amazon cancelled my subscribe & save normal order of Clorox wipes last month. Now, they are triple the price, sellers are profiteering despite the site’s claims they are cutting down on this predatory practice



So sad some folks are doing that.




cam757 said:


> Yesterday was DH's birthday. I left work early to run out and pick him up a gift since I had no time this week to do so. He is not a big cake fan so I stopped by a new donut shop and picked up a dozen freshly made donuts. They make them right in from of you. I had a Key Lime Pie and Bacon Maple. Excellent. We will go out this weekend for dinner to celebrate with the family.



Happy belated birthday to your hubby cam






keishashadow said:


> She came up behind me in the check out line and told the clerk that I “stole them” from her. Clerk dissolved into laughter & told her to simmer down or she was going to call the police.



Wow......unbelievable some of the things that are going on.



I was in Sam’s yesterday and I was talking to some of the employees. They said they are getting 5 trucks a day in and as soon as they fill the shelves with Clorox wipes, toilet paper, paper towels and water it’s gone in a couple of hours. They have had people screaming at them about not finding what they want in the store.

I fear this virus hysteria has brought out the worst in some folks.




keishashadow said:


> And that, my friends, is why they need to put up a sign for things that people are starting to hoard: one or two per customer per day.



That would help a lot for sure.




Charade67 said:


> Next I went to JCPenney to pick up an order. They were having a mystery coupon sale. I got a coupon for 40% off. I looked around, but couldn't find anything I wanted to buy. I saw a girl shopping for prom dresses, so I gave my coupon to her.



That was so nice of you Charade




mckennarose said:


> One of my kids is in the medical/dental professional field and they caught a patient trying to steal a whole box of masks from one of their rooms. That's how desperate people seem to be getting. They told him that the regular masks won't protect him from covid anyway.



Wow.......




Charade67 said:


> Just got back from Kroger. The good news is that they had some containers of Lysol wipes and cans of spray Lysol available. They were completely sold out of hand sanitizer and rubbing alcohol. The most surprising thing was the toilet paper aisle:



Yep......that has been the story here too the last couple days. I also noticed that people are buying up the boxes of ramen and instant spaghetti etc...




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Our middle son (17 and graduates in May!) works at Walmart and he has been helping with stocking shelves and he says that he was pulling pallets of paper towels and toilet paper out to stock and people would just take the stuff by the case, he says it’s nuts but work was easy because they cleaned it off before he had to put it on a shelf.



One positive note.




Lynne G said:


> DH was not feeling well, so since his college he teaches night classes at is on Spring Break, he got home early. Ate dinner, and went to bed



Lynne sending get well wishes for your hubby.




mckennarose said:


> Here are my Haunted Mansion themed T-shirts and ears from one of the MNSSHP last year. I was so glad they added Constance to the parade! The ears look a little wonky on the hanger, but they’re straight in real life. They’re black and red roses with black wire ears and orange lights. Hubby's t shirt is the headless horseman. And all the white parts glow in the dark!



Really awesome ears and t-shirts.




Lynne G said:


> And a PSA, wash those hands, and follow up with hand sanitizer. I hope all stay happy and healthy through this sick time for way too many. Let's hope this nasty virus spread ends sooner than later, and all survive.



Here...here....hope your family stays healthy too....wishing an end to this virus soon too.




macraven said:


> I have to take one of my cats to the vet in a few minutes and she is hidden somewhere in the house
> She’s having dental surgery today and her shots



Mac hope you were able to wrangle your cats for their needed vet visit.




Charade67 said:


> Speaking of cats, today is Caspian's 6th birthday.



Happy 6th birthday to Caspian






Lynne G said:


> Robo, hope all is well with you.



Hanging in there.




schumigirl said:


> One store had no cucumbers??? Toilet rolls, liquid soap and pasta shelves were almost empty.......absolutely crazy.
> 
> Tinned veg and pasta are being limited per customer......last I’d want if I was in quarantine is tinned veg!!!



Sounds like this is slowly spreading every where.

Hope you are feeling better.




cam757 said:


> I am home today. I have a routine procedure tomorrow that requires fasting and prep. Booooo. I can already tell it is affecting my mood.



Cam hope your procedure goes well.....yep....prepping and fasting is not fun.




cam757 said:


> I can't decide if the powers that be are overreacting or not. They started cancelling the public schools in the northern part of the state so I'm sure it will happen here as well. Our hospital fundraising group had to cancel the BINGO fundraiser we had scheduled for tomorrow night and they are considering making us cancel our spring bazaar in 2 weeks. Uggh! 15 people infected in our state out of 8 million.  I guess time will tell...



I think we are just in uncharted territory at this time and as you have said time will tell. We will hope for the best.




mckennarose said:


> Someone my dh was in a meeting with just came back from LA on Monday and has "not been feeling too well" for days. Today he finally went to HR and is getting medical attention. Our reality is that if he's suspected or positive for it, dh will have to quarantine, which means we will also, for two weeks. No work-no paycheck. This is where the food, medicine and supply preparations are supposed to help us if we can't leave. To say I'm more than a little nervous (and angry) is an understatement. Hopefully we'll hear something tomorrow.



I hope all goes well and you do not have to go into quarantine.




Monykalyn said:


> I'd bet there are many more mild/asymptomatic carriers out there




This was a conversation I had with a professor of Microbiology at dinner yesterday evening. Yes, there can be people walking around who are asymptomatic and are shedding the virus unbeknown to them and the unsuspecting folks around them. Typhoid Mary comes to mind.

Local infectious disease doc on news yesterday saying he feels if this worsens there will not be enough ventilators in the hospitals to handle all that need them.

They are closing my grandsons school tomorrow in southern Indiana until March 30th.

All the news is coming out about the park closings etc.

Banning flights into US from Europe.

I hope that the stores will step in and stop the hoarding behavior and folks will be nicer to the people who are working in the stores.

Had to go back to dentist as was having issues with temporary crown will see if this fixes problem. Then suddenly started having floaters in right eye had and to see the ophthalmologist........LOL when it rains it pours. These are what I call small potatoes in the big scheme of things, just things that happen as one gets older.


On a lighter note weather has been awesome.  Was 80 degrees here yesterday and sun was shinning. Sending some Florida sunshine  to all who need it.

Sending get well wishes to all who are sick that you get well soon 

I have a new grand-dog named Luna. My son and daughter in law also have a dog named Joey. Granddaughter has two dogs named Nala and Tyson. So I have 4 in all. The kiddos like their doggies.

Sending out prayers and good thoughts to all our Sans family and their families and to all our Universal Resorts families and Universal TM’s.

Let’s hope this virus is short lived and all the precautions that have been put in place work.


----------



## Lynne G

Well a quick trip to get gas and shop at that big box store.  Funny, only thing we saw limit on was water bottles.  Most of the meat shelves was blank.  Did find a good package of steak, so steak on the grill and can eat as, put in a sandwich, or make a Taco out of it. Some corn and tomatoes, aneasy meal dinner making mom on this Friday night.

And a haha, Little one called us when older one and I were shopping. Asked if we had pasta. Why yes I do, the other grocery store had a pasta sale the other day, hence spaghetti last night, and more pasta boxes in the closet. See, I knew spaghetti noodles are not her favorite, so why dinner last night was that. No need to pick up more yet.

We did stock up of stuff needed, and lucky, still have those wipes bought months ago. So, we did not look for more yet.


Glad to hear you are okay, Robo and hope your dental issue gets fixed with no pain.

Charade, hope a nap and kitty is back, and still happy with you.  My Dsis had to drug her one cat, as he promptly bit the vet as soon as he got on the table.  And she had to put plastic under the cat, as he drooled buckets the moment he got into the car.  Eh, my male lab got car sick, so no food for him for the day of vet visit.  Cleaning dog throw up in the gear shift was not fun.  See, lessons learned from our pets.  LOL


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne......glad you have some nice weather......and yes, our shelves where pasta options are usually stocked were empty yesterday. I only needed linguine, there was plenty of that as it’s a brand name, so folks weren’t buying it.....lol.......


Charade.....enjoy BG tomorrow......and hope you still get your trip next week.  Nice to have your daughter home for however long.....


robo......good to see you......good luck with the eye issues after the dental works!! Yes, there’s always something isn‘t there...



We went out for lunch with friends and there were quite a few folks there. We were all seated at opposite ends of the restaurant, our group of 8 were at the window and our nearest neighbour was about 20 feet away....food was good and they assured us as we came in about their hygiene standards. We never doubted them or we wouldn‘t have gone. But, of course you never know.

One reported incident in the bigger town closest to us. 

Tonight is red wine and the movie Doctor Sleep.......hope we enjoy it as much as I enjoyed the book.

Sun is shining today, but quite chilly.......


----------



## mckennarose

bobbie68 said:


> It was a long rough day but I made it through. There was my a clean bill of help with my parts, so I am very thrilled with that. so that was a relief. They gave me a local abdomen numming shot for 24 48 hours it should help a bit. I forgot what abdomen pain is all about. The one rough thing was I told the nurses and the anesthesiologists that I throw up from narcotics and other meds but they gave me some anyways saying people don't get sick, well I idid.


I'm very glad that you're home, recuperating. And glad things worked out well!


Charade67 said:


> It looks like Busch Gardens is going to be open tomorrow, so our trip is still on. about half of the places we wanted to go to in DC will be closed, the others haven't made a decision yet. We will decide Tuesday if we will make that trip or not.


Have fun in Busch Gardens!  Post some pictures, if you can.  I haven't been there in forever and would love to see what it looks like now.


Charade67 said:


> MRose - Prayers that your husband will not have to go into quarantine.


So far, no.  The guy is at work today and says he feels better.  ???!!!???  He's not gone anywhere him.  I don't trust the guy at all.


Robo56 said:


> I was in Sam’s yesterday and I was talking to some of the employees. They said they are getting 5 trucks a day in and as soon as they fill the shelves with Clorox wipes, toilet paper, paper towels and water it’s gone in a couple of hours. They have had people screaming at them about not finding what they want in the store.


My youngest works part time in a grocery store and it's the same.  They had 10 skids of water come in this morning and it's all gone.  That's a minimum of 400 cases and they had a limit of 2 per household.  Toilet paper is completely gone.
My daughter is wearing rubber gloves at work now.


Robo56 said:


> I hope that the stores will step in and stop the hoarding behavior and folks will be nicer to the people who are working in the stores.


They are around here.  Limit of 2 per household on cleaning products, paper towels, toilet paper, water.

I think that part of the problem is that none of these stores are equipped to handle everyone in the city buying the same products.  We are told by the government to prepare for a minimum of two weeks of food and supplies in case of quarantine, so some of it may look like hoarding, but it's people buying necessary supplies also.  There's just not enough in the stores, not even big box stores.

The president is supposed to get on later and declare a national disaster.  It will be interesting to see what that looks like.  I know a lot of it is for opening funding and cutting out red tape, but I'm wondering what else it would include.

Our cases jumped up by 10 today, to 33.  They're all still in our neck of the woods and it hasn't spread across the state yet.  They have more than 300 people under investigation for it.  

I'm going to take the dogs for a walk, now that it's warming up.  I need to get away from the constant news of this virus and get some fresh air.


----------



## Charade67

Taking a short break. Caspian is not very happy with me right now. He resisted getting into his carrier, so I tricked him by offering a treat then scooped him up and put him in the carrier.  (I did give him the rest of the treat when we got home.) The vet tech finished with him and told me that he was very angry. She said the vet suggested I give him some gabapentin. She was shocked when I told her that I already did. I got Caspian some more food, treats, and a new toy to play with while we are gone. 

I just finished paying bills. Now I will either finish packing or do some cleaning. 



Robo56 said:


> I was in Sam’s yesterday and I was talking to some of the employees. They said they are getting 5 trucks a day in and as soon as they fill the shelves with Clorox wipes, toilet paper, paper towels and water it’s gone in a couple of hours. They have had people screaming at them about not finding what they want in the store.
> 
> I fear this virus hysteria has brought out the worst in some folks.


It really has. Ive already heard stories of people getting into fights at stores. 



Lynne G said:


> Funny, only thing we saw limit on was water bottles. Most of the meat shelves was blank.


 I'm almost afraid to go grocery shopping. DH went yesterday to get some things in case we do get stuck at home for a while. He brought home frozen, pizza, frozen tacquitos, popcorn, Pop-Tarts, bread, peanut butter, and cookies.  I guess I need to go and buy us some real food. 



schumigirl said:


> Charade.....enjoy BG tomorrow......and hope you still get your trip next week. Nice to have your daughter home for however long...


 Thanks. Right now it isn't looking too promising. About half of the places we wanted to go have shut down. We will make a decision on Tuesday.


----------



## Charade67

I just read an article that the poison control center is advising people not to drink bleach to attempt to kill the Corona virus. How sad is it that people have to be told this?


----------



## Charade67

Two more places we were going to go to in DC are closed. Looks like the trip is off.


----------



## macraven

Lots of places and events will close.

Mr Mac’s multi day cycle event in Louisiana
notified all it is cancelled. 

Same for his April ride event that is out of state.

I don’t see any quick fix for this situation.
Treatment and testing for Coronavirus still has a way to go.


----------



## Charade67

Our governor has just ordered all K-12 schools to close fo at least 2 weeks.


----------



## macraven

I went to Walmart early this morning to see what cat food they had.
Their prices for Fancy Feast can food is always 25 cents less than other stores.
It adds up when feeding two cats 3-4 times a day
That’s $6 a case savings and I buy and go through a case in 3 days.
They can’t eat dry food.

WM did not have a large crowd but they were fully stocked in all departments w/ exception of toilet paper.
They had the store brand but not the name brand. I did not need any but wanted to take a look while there.

At the next grocery store, Food City I went to, can cat food I needed, was there.
Cats are good for another couple of weeks.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Our governor has just ordered all K-12 schools to close fo at least 2 weeks.


County I live in decided earlier this week to close a week before spring break and all students getting laptops (if they have no access to a computer at home) for online school.
So spring break here starts today.

We have no reported cases of the virus in my county but never know how things will spread in the near future.


----------



## cam757

Happy Friday the 13th!! I realized this before going in for my colonoscopy. Good thing I am not superstitious.....

Prep was a nightmare but procedure went fine. I am good for another 10 years.  Still have a headache though. Just going to rest. DH was great as always.

Whelp, our governor has shut the schools down for at least 2 weeks. DS is happy. 



schumigirl said:


> Now wondering about visiting Scotland next week.....not for us, but if they have been around infected people. My sister is a nurse and is around surgery patients, but it`s still a hospital. Irrational worry????? I have no clue.



I hope you are able get to Scotland next week. My procedure was at a regional hospital and they seemed to be business as usual. I did ask the lady who wheeled me out how things were going, she said that they had prohibited her (she was in her late 60s or early 70s) from working in certain departments due to the higher risk of infection. They have also stopped setting out masks for the general public due the global shortage.



Charade67 said:


> Two more places we were going to go to in DC are closed. Looks like the trip is off.



Sorry about your trip. Hope you have a good time at BG.


----------



## macraven

Good news you handle the test today !
The prep is not fun.

You are good for another ten years?

Fantastic!!


----------



## Charade67

BG just announced they are closing. One announcement says the 16th and another says 14th. Trying to find out which.


----------



## mckennarose

They just closed ALL schools in our state, for two weeks.


----------



## Lynne G

Sorry to Charade and all planning trips that are now a no go.  Even a coworker who said she was taking her family to CA next week.  We all told her cancel.  Right thing to do.  No need to risk any more than necessary.  

DH came home, so I sent him to the produce place.  This way, we will have some fresh fruit and vegetables for the next couple of days.   Here is hoping not too crowded and he gets what I asked him to get.  

Sun is mostly out, and a beautiful Friday is here.   Though not this month, but I will never forget one of my nieces’ birthday.  She was born on a Friday the 13th.

Hope all are getting what they need, staying healthy and giving a genuine smile on  fun Friday!


----------



## mckennarose

Charade67 said:


> BG just announced they are closing. One announcement says the 16th and another says 14th. Trying to find out which.


Bummer, I'm sorry.


Lynne G said:


> DH came home, so I sent him to the produce place. This way, we will have some fresh fruit and vegetables for the next couple of days.


We did the same.  And a few extras for the freezer.


Lynne G said:


> Sun is mostly out, and a beautiful Friday is here.


It's sunny here too, but very windy.  I took the dogs out for a walk anyway and we had a nice walk.


----------



## Charade67

Second worst spring break ever.


----------



## Charade67

I prepaid our hotel in Williamsburg at a non refundable rate. If I had cancelled yesterday they would have refunded the entire amount, but since it is less than 24 hours notice they will only refund one night. I'm trying to decide if we should take the loss or go anyway and see what there is to do in town.


----------



## Lynne G

I think I’d go, just to enjoy some time away as all are home.  So sorry not a fun break this year, Charade.  

See if anyone hungry yet?  Both are screen lookers.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> BG just announced they are closing. One announcement says the 16th and another says 14th. Trying to find out which.


They are closing Sunday evening.
Park opened in the day.

Check the thread in the SW forum for updates.


----------



## Charade67

We decided to stay home. Dh didn't want to drive 3 hours and run the risk of there being nothing to do. We went to the movies tonight instead.

Mac - BG Williamsburg hadn't opened for the season yet, so they are delaying the opening until April (hopefully). The 16th closing date is for the rest of the Sea World parks.

I guess tomorrow I will venture to the grocery store and see what is available to purchase.


----------



## macraven

Yea it is sea world that I should have said, not bg


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Well we got 2-4” of snow in the forecast overnight, at least we’re all stocked up.

I was wondering we’ve had a fairly mild winter maybe a little bit of Ol man winter would do the corona down a little....  

We could only wish.


----------



## Lynne G

❄, you don’t say DisneyLife?  Hope that is not in my vocabulary for the rest of this year.  Though not unusual for us to have snow even into April.

Fading fast, but I think my adult kids are still going strong. Eh, will leave the  on for those night s.


Yep, may all you homies have a goodnight, and a good sleep so that a smile is what you wake up with.


----------



## macraven

You almost made it to midnight Lynne!


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Well we got 2-4” of snow in the forecast overnight, at least we’re all stocked up.
> 
> I was wondering we’ve had a fairly mild winter maybe a little bit of Ol man winter would do the corona down a little....
> 
> We could only wish.


Snow??
My memory fades when it comes to talking about snow 
Have a couple more of Coronas and the snow will disappear


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, sorry your trip is cancelled. It’s not a lot of fun right now.


cam.....glad your procedure went well and good results. And no more for 10 years......you must have done well! 


DLPN........snow! No........seems so late now in the year, but guess it isn’t. Couple of times we had snow in April, last time was a few years back. I remember it well as I was driving up to Scotland on my own for a week and luckily the roads were fine, but the mountains were completely covered. But very unwelcome. Yep, have a beer or two......




Not sure if the mania is overtaking us, but reconsidering going up to Scotland next week. Not really sure why though!

Our hotels are fine with us cancelling, but still deciding. Haven’t seen my mum in a while and it’s her birthday on Monday too and we have our Mother‘s Day next Sunday, so it would be nice to celebrate that as well as the birthday we‘re going up to celebrate.

Decisions.

Today, not going far. We have plenty of supplies so no need to go out, we usually avoid going to any stores on Saturdays anyway.....too busy. We can go anytime during the week when it’s quieter.

Chicken curry for us tonight.......making a pizza for Kyle though.

Watched Doctor Sleep last night, it was very good, really enjoyed it. Now I want to go back and read the book again.

Have a great Saturday........


----------



## Lynne G

I guess you go if it feels right to you, Schumi.  I am sure it would be lovely to see mum, for such happy reasons as birthdays to celebrate.   I called my mom, as where she lives, no visitors for the next two weeks.  While I would have visited her, as it is our usual time, and she has not seen little one in a couple of weeks, we won’t be able until at least two weeks later.  While certainly not saying it is the same, but my mom understands.  And well, while not as fun as on the day, I am sure all can be happy celebrating birthday occasions at another time. I would be tossed deciding too, as I know it means much to enjoy family birthdays, mum’s being one, in person.

Historic feeling time, where healthy people is a priority. Many emails and posts from businesses saying they are trying to protect, while other business are shutting down to do their part, others also doing their best, while canceling events. I pray that this virus ends it’s spread soon, and all those infected, and some who did not survive having it, more prayers and sympathy to them, and their families.

And with a day off Friday, super yay! Saturday is here. Oh. and, 

Yep  I can be a geek.  LoL

So,


----------



## Disxuni

Sorry for the lack of posting on here. Just announced all public schools closing yesterday. I see it's been happening in some of your guys areas as well. However that doesn't stop my friend who works in day care who will continue working!

Right now seems the perfect time to get a job now... 

As you guys probably already know already the theme parks are now closed. I jokingly told people they need that Florida meme "Sorry folks, Florida is closed" with John Candy and just tape it to the Welcome to Florida sign at this point.

Thanks for the well wishes you guys said previously. School is still going along and I'm still healthy after my trip from Orlando last weekend. Good thing I didn't plan to go to AAR tonight anymore, because now it's Flo Rida.

Hope you homies continue to be safe and taking the precautions. ❤


----------



## Lynne G

Glad to hear you are doing okay, had some park fun, too, Dix.  Sending good wishes you find that perfect job, that pays well.  And yep, both my kids are doing their college classes online for the rest of the semester.  Thankfully, 6 or less weeks to go.  Hope your online classes go as easy and good.  That goes to all students, including you and my kids.

Freshened up, seems three of us are up, so breakfast is a go.  And since the weekend, bacon.  Hurry, all enjoy eating .


----------



## Disxuni

Bacon is life. Haha. I had scrimp and grits actually for breakfast this morning. I hope the smooth transition for everyone going to online classes goes smoothly. That's for yours, as well as all families who have kiddos in college, or even come of us catching up, or going back.

For us it's business as usual, but for those who are fact to face, or hybrid, they get an extra week of "vacation" before going to online classes due to needing time to set everything up and what not.


----------



## macraven

My maternal unit would fix either grits or oatmeal for breakfast when we were kids 

Never could eat either
Not my thing 

To this day, I only eat breakfast when on vacation

With airfare dropping to decent prices, will try to set up my fall flights this weekend

Hope all the homies have a great weekend!
Start planning for a future trip.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## Lynne G

I see snow!  Nooooooo.  LoL 

Enjoy seeing your picture, DisneyLife.


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> View attachment 480842


Look on the bright side of having snow, no mowing the lawn .....
We had our 4th mow two days ago


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Look on the bright side of having snow, no mowing the lawn .....
> We had our 4th mow two days ago



I’d rather be mowing though!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> My maternal unit would fix either grits or oatmeal for breakfast when we were kids
> 
> Never could eat either
> Not my thing
> 
> To this day, I only eat breakfast when on vacation
> 
> With airfare dropping to decent prices, will try to set up my fall flights this weekend
> 
> Hope all the homies have a great weekend!
> Start planning for a future trip.



I will never see the fondness for the gloop that is grits.....I thought it was a joke when someone first described them to me......

Hope you get your flights finally sorted out!!! 




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> View attachment 480842



That looks cold!!! Too cold for March though...….hope it doesn't last too long. 



Well, I was going to complain it`s freezing here......but after DLPN`s picture......maybe not ❄

It`s grey and cold and the wind is biting, and wind to get wilder later according the forecast. 

But, no plans to go out tonight. We did get a thank you txt from the restaurant we went to the other day for going and supporting them when many are staying home. Nice of them.

Time for mid afternoon cuppa......think it`ll be hot chocolate today......


----------



## Lynne G

Not tea, Schumi?  Ah, tea for me, already.


----------



## cam757

Well life is definitely altered  for the next few weeks. All the cancellations and shut downs are probably a good thing. I saw an article today about Italy. Their numbers just keep going up and up.

On the other hand, if UOR wasn't shut down I would no doubt be working up a last minute trip since DS is home for at least 2 weeks. Oh well.

We were going to go by the convention center today to do a lap around the rv show but that is cancelled now. We still need to pick out bathroom flooring so we will do that instead and pick up a new battery for the lawn tractor.  Maybe shop for veggie seeds for the garden as well.

It is a sunny day today.  A bit chilly. In the 50s, I think. Not sure what will do for dinner. Maybe grill out. My DH reminded me it was Pi Day. I replied that I am going to make or buy one today and he said not that kind of pi, the ratio...3.14. I like Pie Day, the kind you can eat.



macraven said:


> You are good for another ten years?



Yes, it sounded a little strange and I double checked with my DH since I was just coming around when the dr came by. He confirmed she said 10 years. She may have said that since I am 43. I am in no rush to get another  but I will probably around age 50. My mother waited til she was 73 to have one. To say she was full of polyps is an understatement. She had to have 5 procedures in a 6 month span to get them all. No way am I doing that.



Charade67 said:


> We decided to stay home. Dh didn't want to drive 3 hours and run the risk of there being nothing to do. We went to the movies tonight instead.



What a shame! That stinks but hopefully you guys can come up with some fun stuff around home or close by.



schumigirl said:


> Today, not going far. We have plenty of supplies so no need to go out, we usually avoid going to any stores on Saturdays anyway.....too busy. We can go anytime during the week when it’s quieter.



My thoughts exactly. I hate going to the grocery  store on the weekends during a normal time, no way am I going today. I spoke to my mother today and she said she had to go to the store. She is home all week, why she always waits til the weekend totally confounds me. 



Lynne G said:


> Historic feeling time, where healthy people is a priority. Many emails and posts from businesses saying they are trying to protect, while other business are shutting down to do their part, others also doing their best, while canceling events. I pray that this virus ends it’s spread soon, and all those infected, and some who did not survive having it, more prayers and sympathy to them, and their families.




So true!!! I pray that it is over quickly.


----------



## Charade67

Well, since I am stuck at home I guess I can make a pie now. 

Last night I dreamed that I went to the grocery store and there wasn't much left to buy. I did manage to find a package of toilet paper and held onto it like it was gold. 





DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Well we got 2-4” of snow in the forecast overnight,


Yikes! We have managed to go the whole winter without any snow. i think that is the first time that has happened since we moved here 12 years ago.



schumigirl said:


> Our hotels are fine with us cancelling, but still deciding. Haven’t seen my mum in a while and it’s her birthday on Monday too and we have our Mother‘s Day next Sunday, so it would be nice to celebrate that as well as the birthday we‘re going up to celebrate.


Good  luck with your decision. I think if you aren't going to be a part of any large crowds then you should be fine. 



schumigirl said:


> I will never see the fondness for the gloop that is grits.....I thought it was a joke when someone first described them to me......


 It's definitely an acquired taste And they have to be cooked properly or else they are disgusting. 



cam757 said:


> My DH reminded me it was Pi Day. I replied that I am going to make or buy one today and he said not that kind of pi, the ratio...3.14. I like Pie Day, the kind you can eat.


I'm thinking apple pie today. Made in my pi pan. 



cam757 said:


> Yes, it sounded a little strange and I double checked with my DH since I was just coming around when the dr came by. He confirmed she said 10 years. She may have said that since I am 43. I am in no rush to get another but I will probably around age 50.


10 years is awesome. I've been on the 5 year plan since I starting getting them.  I had to start early too. Gotta love family history.

I'm off to get lunch and then brave the grocery store. Wish me luck.


----------



## Lynne G

Was at 2 grocery stores.  Not too bad Charade.  Lucky  wishes to you on your grocery shopping.

Eh, I do make pie, but if I really wanted one, most likely would buy it. Was not one of the items bought. We are just relaxing at home. Little one is happy, as did not get to play video games at dorms. She does have to log into class on Monday, but hey, gaming is what the weekend is for.

We too have a 50 or so degree day, windy, but  needed. Love seeing the sun out.

Oh, and not sure when I realized this, but yay!  Spring has to be coming soon.  From my little garden in front of lower windows.  Why hello my daffodils .


----------



## Charade67

Kroger was busy, but not too terribly insane. Some of the aisles looked like the day before a snowstorm. They were getting low on bread, pasta, canned and frozen vegetables, and other items. Still completely out of toilet paper and hand sanitizer.


----------



## Disxuni

Like the pictures of home life. It's beautiful. The snow and the flowers!

@Charade67 we've actually been not as good as others. We haven't "prepared". However, we have a decent amount of food in general and what not. Family hasn't really been that worried about preparing and at this point, it almost seems too late to prepare anyway since everyone is already raiding the stores.


----------



## Charade67

We were low on pretty much everything. I just needed to do our regular food shopping.


----------



## Monykalyn

How did I not get a pie when I was out today? Neighborhood walmart out of eggs and bacon, frozen pizza, boxed mac n cheese. Didn't go near the TP section although I didn't see any in carts around me. I have 20# of bacon in freezer and daily egg producers in back yard LOL. 
DH and kids took off for farm in NE MO today for couple days. middle college visit to Minnesota cancelled, will see if AZ is still on in a few weeks.
And 2 of my rehab/LTC places are on lockdown so will be working mostly remotely next week. Not unusual this time of year with regular Influenza but usually us consultants are able to get in. 
Just for perspective-there are 55K ACTIVE cases of Covid19, this time in 2009 equivalent 2 months in there had already been 18K deaths., vs the 5800 so far due to covid 19.  Italy is bad-their median age is also higher than most of the other countries hit so probably contributing to that count. Just not sure of the panic and hysteria that is literally gripping the world, and whats to come here IF we ever get widescale testing as "new" cases show up. Calm doesn't mean complacent. We've had Flu A here in the household this year (the good ole H1N1 seasonal) and had the 2009 H1N1 in a kid back then. I am at higher risk due to asthma and didn't get sick either time-sensible precautions go a looooonnnnggg way. 

This is also going to happen on a fairly regular basis and we as a species had better figure out how to handle it better (and media needs to be told to be responsible in their reporting instead of click bait panic inducing incomplete out of context stories/headlines)

DCP kids are now told they have to be out of the housing by Monday 11 am. VERY little notice, especially for the shorter term cultural exchange kids (conflicting reports they may get to stay until travel arranged).  SOOOOO angry with Disney right now on doing that-at least give them a few days to gather up stuff and arrange travel home. Many received word while AT WORK! 

I may take a longer than usual break right now. At this point I don't want the pass to disney anymore. If they gave option to refund vs adding the days I'd do it in a heartbeat.

Hope all stay healthy and well!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, we are all feeling this trying to be safe with daily routine.  Our state has now said no eat in restaurants to be open in the effected counties, including mine.  Malls are already closed, and I guess those food places that can do take out will be okay, but feel very sorry for wait staff, as they live on tips, and since most of take out is kitchen staff, I can see wait staff lay offs.

Oh MonyK, sorry to hear how awful Disney has been with the kids.  Seems I think I have heard of other colleges doing the same thing, get out now.  Thank goodness I was off on Friday, as we brought little one home that day, rather than wait until Saturday, when all must leave by dinner time. Shock to the whole family, that was for sure.  And yeah, too many stories of those trying to get home or not having a place to go to.  And even little one is worried about in person class for the Fall semester.  And thank goodness she is not graduating this Spring.  Her university already cancelled graduation.  So many changes for so many.  I hope all get understanding the need of trying to keep everyone healthy, and give comfort and support to family, friends, and those in the businesses effected.  And a PSA for those in my state effected.  The state controlled hard liquor places will close on Tuesday. I can imagine Monday will be busy in there.  I have my gray goose, and some wine, so I am good as we stay more at home than usual.

Oh, I need some tea. Cool enough I have a blanket around me. Enjoying some screen time too. Kids are quiet, so they are online watching or playing with their friends.



And a perfect night, I must say.

Sending good thoughts to every homie.  Find a reason to be thankful for today, as hoping an even better Sunday is in store for each of us.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, we are all feeling this trying to be safe with daily routine.  Our state has now said no eat in restaurants to be open in the effected counties, including mine.  Malls are already closed, and I guess those food places that can do take out will be okay, but feel very sorry for wait staff, as they live on tips, and since most of take out is kitchen staff, I can see wait staff lay offs.
> 
> Oh MonyK, sorry to hear how awful Disney has been with the kids.  Seems I think I have heard of other colleges doing the same thing, get out now.  Thank goodness I was off on Friday, as we brought little one home that day, rather than wait until Saturday, when all must leave by dinner time. Shock to the whole family, that was for sure.  And yeah, too many stories of those trying to get home or not having a place to go to.  And even little one is worried about in person class for the Fall semester.  And thank goodness she is not graduating this Spring.  Her university already cancelled graduation.  So many changes for so many.  I hope all get understanding the need of trying to keep everyone healthy, and give comfort and support to family, friends, and those in the businesses effected.  And a PSA for those in my state effected.  The state controlled hard liquor places will close on Tuesday. I can imagine Monday will be busy in there.  I have my gray goose, and some wine, so I am good as we stay more at home than usual.
> 
> Oh, I need some tea. Cool enough I have a blanket around me. Enjoying some screen time too. Kids are quiet, so they are online watching or playing with their friends.
> 
> View attachment 480967
> 
> And a perfect night, I must say.
> 
> Sending good thoughts to every homie.  Find a reason to be thankful for today, as hoping an even better Sunday is in store for each of us.



I may have had “too much” grey goose today?!??!?!???!?!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Hope DisneyLife does not get a hangover.  I like my grey goose in a cup of crushed ice.  Was tired, so none for me last night.

Ah, yes, a sweet Sunday is upon us.  Birds outside the window have been letting all know they are awake, since before the sunrise.  Nice enough day, weather wise, for us.  And so,


Oh yes I have those.

And my wish to all the homies:


Oooh, quiet house, tea in hand. Ack, beeep. Yeah, more early laundry. Later homies.

May all the homies have a super happy Sunday.  And if your goals today are like mine, woot!


----------



## mckennarose

Hi homies,

Everything is still ok here.  Thankfully, two people my daughter was in contact with have so far tested negative.  I know it's still early and many will get it, but I'm grateful for more time to "be normal" as best we can.  I feel we have enough food for a few weeks, if needed.  Ironically, we had just cleaned our chest freezer out a few weeks ago to move it to the basement instead of our garage, so I had been refilling it slowly.  I did get a few more things earlier in the week, before the mass hysteria went into over-drive.  

Youngest DD works part time in the grocery store and she's been frazzled.  People are lined up before they open. She's wearing gloves all the time there now.  Her new online college classes start this week, so we'll see how that goes.

We decided to make the best of yesterday and did our corned beef Irish dinner last night.  I wore my shamrock socks and Raglan Road tshirt and we played Irish pub music.  It was fun and delicious!

Seeing the Disney CP kids and international kids let go from Disney doesn't give me much hope that they will reopen any time soon.  They even let the Japan Pavilion  drummers go. I certainly don't think they will in 2 weeks, like they originally said.  I'm not sure yet what to do for our May trip and I guess it's still wait and see.

Have a great Sunday!  I know its a really difficult time for everyone.  Stay safe!


----------



## schumigirl

Monyk......I read how some kids were told they had to be out of their accommodation. Quite surprising.


DLPN........we’ve all been there....... usually wine with us though.......hope you feel ok today.......




Little bit of grocery shopping this morning, we only needed some bread, milk an avocado and assorted birthday cards........

Complete bedlam!!! It was like Christmas Eve morning and then some.......usually a Sunday at 10am is fairly quiet, but car park was more than 3/4 full and there were no trolleys (carts) We only needed a hand basket. 

Inside there were people wandering around complaining about everyone else panic buying......the irony was missed by most.

And worst of all, folks still wandering around coughing without even attempting to cover their mouths. Still!!!

Crazy. And it’s cold and very windy. 

Rest of Sunday will be quiet........doing a roast pork joint for dinner......bought some apple sauce as we have no apples yet, and not overly fond of the cooking apples you can buy. 

Mug of tea time.........


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family . Sitting on Banana River across from NASA building waiting for Falcon 9 Rocket to take off.


----------



## macraven

Robo
Take pics please


----------



## Robo56

They were in the countdown and got to  lift off and immediately aborted the take off. Have never seen them get to lift off then abort. Oh well.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Hope DisneyLife does not get a hangover.  I like my grey goose in a cup of crushed ice.  Was tired, so none for me last night.
> 
> Ah, yes, a sweet Sunday is upon us.  Birds outside the window have been letting all know they are awake, since before the sunrise.  Nice enough day, weather wise, for us.  And so,
> View attachment 481004
> 
> Oh yes I have those.
> 
> And my wish to all the homies:
> View attachment 481005
> 
> Oooh, quiet house, tea in hand. Ack, beeep. Yeah, more early laundry. Later homies.
> 
> May all the homies have a super happy Sunday.  And if your goals today are like mine, woot!





schumigirl said:


> Monyk......I read how some kids were told they had to be out of their accommodation. Quite surprising.
> 
> 
> DLPN........we’ve all been there....... usually wine with us though.......hope you feel ok today.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little bit of grocery shopping this morning, we only needed some bread, milk an avocado and assorted birthday cards........
> 
> Complete bedlam!!! It was like Christmas Eve morning and then some.......usually a Sunday at 10am is fairly quiet, but car park was more than 3/4 full and there were no trolleys (carts) We only needed a hand basket.
> 
> Inside there were people wandering around complaining about everyone else panic buying......the irony was missed by most.
> 
> And worst of all, folks still wandering around coughing without even attempting to cover their mouths. Still!!!
> 
> Crazy. And it’s cold and very windy.
> 
> Rest of Sunday will be quiet........doing a roast pork joint for dinner......bought some apple sauce as we have no apples yet, and not overly fond of the cooking apples you can buy.
> 
> Mug of tea time.........



I’m good.......  

We did a corned beef and cabbage yesterday I forgot to mention was very good!


----------



## macraven

The Walmart I have gone to is a 24/7 store.

Today they will start closing at 11 pm and not open until 6 am.

Publix here is doing the same and cutting hours.
They have not been as well stocked so have had to wander to WM on Friday.

Plenty of rain where I am.
Duck weather.


----------



## Lynne G

Beautiful blue skies with a cloud or two, with not much blocking of the sun.  Jacket on, as just a bit too cool for me.  Short sleeve shirt though. 

My day has included paying bills and the rest of my normal grocery shopping. And yeah, many blank shelves. I also heard of people lining up before opening. Sigh. On a happy note, I thought I had some of those small Bath and Body hand sanitizers in the closet, but could not find them. Got a thing out of the closet, and boom, one of those sanitizers hit the floor. Now in purse. But I will say, the stores I have been in, have wipes and/or sanitizers at the door. I have some hand cream in my purse, but my hands are getting so dried out with all the cleanings. I do hope this scare makes better public hygiene when the scare goes away.

Ah Robo, so neat to be able to see those rocket launches in person. I am happy you are enjoying your time at your Southern home.

DisneyLife, glad to see ya post here, and are good.

All those reports of those meaty meals, DisneyLife and Schumi. May join tonight, as have that ground sirloin to use up. Burgers or meatballs. Guess will see what family wants.

Time for donut.  We had to buy a half dozen before the local donut shop shuts for 2 weeks at 9 tonight.  Glad to see neighborhood was supporting this small business this morning.

Follow on, homies.  Nothing like watching the food channel while eating.


----------



## macraven

Lynne, the Mr and I always wear gloves when we clean in the house even before the present virus we all are talking about.

cloth, latex free or plastic gloves the only way we go
We have been like this for doing any daily work in the house since we have been married.

Walking Dead and pizza tonight!
Dominos now has the set up you can have delivery without doing a face to face with the delivery employee.

Anyone can make the request to have the food delivered to a specific place on your property.


----------



## Lynne G

No, Mac, as we usually pick up.  But I would say leave on my stoop if I ever decide to do it that way.  Yum, pizza  dinner.  Perfect Sunday meal.  I’d do it, but with the meat bought the other day, time to use.  Kids vetoed using it last night, as little one was happy to rejoin our Saturday Chinese food dinner.  And yay, left over soup was my lunch.


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon everyone. Does anyone else feel like we are having snow days without the snow? It seems so surreal with so much shut down.

We have been trying to find toilet paper with no luck at all. I went to Target when they opened this  morning. The manager said that they will get delivery trucks overnight. Let's hope at least one is bringing toilet paper.  I think we are okay at home, but I worry about sending B back to school next week and her running out. Yes, you read that correctly. B's school is not closing and going online like all the others.  The idiot university president is insisting that everyone will be safer on campus than at home. Sure, lets send all the students home for a week, many of which will be traveling to infected areas, and then bring them all back to school. Our governor  has banned gatherings of 100 or more people. You would think that would include universities.

I am also questioning the sanity of our church leadership. I attend a very large church. We have Sunday services at 9:30 and 11:00. They decided to have just one service today and cancel small groups. That just seems counter productive. We opted to stay home.



Monykalyn said:


> DCP kids are now told they have to be out of the housing by Monday 11 am. VERY little notice, especially for the shorter term cultural exchange kids (conflicting reports they may get to stay until travel arranged). SOOOOO angry with Disney right now on doing that-at least give them a few days to gather up stuff and arrange travel home. Many received word while AT WORK!


Wow, that's not good. I think Disney could have give a little more time.



Lynne G said:


> thank goodness she is not graduating this Spring. Her university already cancelled graduation.


That is really sad. I feel bad for the kids who won't get a proper graduation ceremony.



mckennarose said:


> Everything is still ok here. Thankfully, two people my daughter was in contact with have so far tested negative.


 That is very good news to hear.



mckennarose said:


> Seeing the Disney CP kids and international kids let go from Disney doesn't give me much hope that they will reopen any time soon. They even let the Japan Pavilion drummers go. I certainly don't think they will in 2 weeks, like they originally said. I'm not sure yet what to do for our May trip and I guess it's still wait and see.


I am really praying that by May we will all be back to normal.




schumigirl said:


> Complete bedlam!!! It was like Christmas Eve morning and then some.......usually a Sunday at 10am is fairly quiet, but car park was more than 3/4 full and there were no trolleys (carts) We only needed a hand basket.


I described it as a combination of a snowstorm, hurricane, and Super Bowl Sunday.  I guess the crazy buying has spread everywhere. I feel for the poor employees who are trying to restock shelves.



macraven said:


> The Walmart I have gone to is a 24/7 store.
> 
> Today they will start closing at 11 pm and not open until 6 am.
> 
> Publix here is doing the same and cutting hours.


I am wondering if Kroger will do the same.  They need time to restock without having to deal with crazy customers.



Lynne G said:


> On a happy note, I thought I had some of those small Bath and Body hand sanitizers in the closet, but could not find them. Got a thing out of the closet, and boom, one of those sanitizers hit the floor. Now in purse.


I noticed that B had a small bottle of hand sanitizer yesterday. I told her to guard it with her life.

I never got around to making my apple pie yesterday, but we had pizza for supper, so that was our pie. I'm going to make the apple pie today instead.


----------



## cam757

Well didn't get much done today. Not feeling great. I sent my husband out for a few things at the store and he came back with shell shock.  He said he never seen a store so bare. It didn't even compare to the worst Hurricane.  I am going to try to run to Walmart before work tomorrow to get what he couldn't find.

They have started closing city government offices in some of the neighboring cities. Employees still have to report. My city office will probably follow suit if more cities do the same. I don't mind sitting in my office all day with no public coming in and no phones to answer. I can do that. DH works in the navy shipbuilding industry so unless they send all the ships out to sea, he will have to go in. 

Grilling tonight since we did not yesterday. Making another pie tonight. Chocolate chess. Mmm good.



mckennarose said:


> Everything is still ok here. Thankfully, two people my daughter was in contact with have so far tested negative.



That is good news!! 



mckennarose said:


> Youngest DD works part time in the grocery store and she's been frazzled. People are lined up before they open



Bless her heart! I cannot imagine what she and the others in that industry are dealing with. She is appreciated more than she knows! 



Lynne G said:


> Follow on, homies. Nothing like watching the food channel while eating



I found Julia Child's The French Chef on Amazon Prime. I have watched 4 episodes today. Now I must go cook something. Lol!


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone...I am really feeling pretty  bad right now. The pain blocker wore off and I feel like I was run over back and forth with a truck. I have muscle weakeness to begin with so all that trauma to the muscles is bad!!  I can't take any of the pain pills they gave me I will get sick. Just using advil and  tylenol. All the brusing is starting in the abdomen. Brian is taking good care of me and the house. The teens are helping too.

I sent Brian to the store today to get a few things, he couldn't believe how empty it was. Liv and Charlie have been working at Target and it is crazy there. I am trying not to buy to much till we see how long this is going to be.  

I wanted to come on and say "hi" I am hoping in a couple of days I can talk more. 

I hope everyone stays healthy and safe. 

Thank you again everyone for the well wishes and thoughts, it has helped.    



I


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Bobbie, sending some more mummy dust  well wishes.  Take care if yourself.  Rest, it’s what your body needs the most.  I hope the pain goes away quickly.  

Just chilling, as far as I know, business as usual commute tomorrow.



So ah yes, alarm is set.  Hope all have a wonderful deep sleep.  Will leave light on, though not quite my   time yet.


----------



## Robo56

Evening Sans family 

Tink  hope you are doing well 




Charade67 said:


> I'm almost afraid to go grocery shopping. DH went yesterday to get some things in case we do get stuck at home for a while. He brought home frozen, pizza, frozen tacquitos, popcorn, Pop-Tarts, bread, peanut butter, and cookies. I guess I need to go and buy us some real food.



LOL......sounds like he was shopping for snacks for movie watching.




Charade67 said:


> I just read an article that the poison control center is advising people not to drink bleach to attempt to kill the Corona virus. How sad is it that people have to be told this?



Unbelievable




macraven said:


> WM did not have a large crowd but they were fully stocked in all departments w/ exception of toilet paper.
> They had the store brand but not the name brand. I did not need any but wanted to take a look while there.



Went to WM here yesterday and they were restocking shelves while I was there. I was able to get the few bits I needed.

I walked around to to see how the shelves looked. They were all out of Tylenol and Advil and cold meds.

Store was packed, but everyone was calm and doing their shopping. I was very impressed as just like when Hurricane is coming WM had all the major interest things in large isles in store ie....like water, Mac & cheese, ramen, cup a soup, paper towels so folks could easily get what they wanted.



Disxuni said:


> As you guys probably already know already the theme parks are now closed. I jokingly told people they need that Florida meme "Sorry folks, Florida is closed" with John Candy and just tape it to the Welcome to Florida sign at this point.



That would be something.




Disxuni said:


> . I had scrimp and grits actually for breakfast this morning.



I do like grits for breakfast once in a blue moon.




Monykalyn said:


> and media needs to be told to be responsible in their reporting instead of click bait panic inducing incomplete out of context stories/headlines)



Absolutely



schumigirl said:


> Complete bedlam!!! It was like Christmas Eve morning and then some.......usually a Sunday at 10am is fairly quiet, but car park was more than 3/4 full and there were no trolleys (carts) We only needed a hand basket.



My sister said stores in her area of Orlando were very bad. Store shelves are bare. She is retired RN also and she told me she noticed that instead of buying the probiotics it looked like people bought the laxatives instead.......LOL......I guess those people are really going to need  toilet paper 




Lynne G said:


> Ah Robo, so neat to be able to see those rocket launches in person. I am happy you are enjoying your time at your Southern home.



Thanks Lynne...I do enjoy it here.

I was sitting across the river from the NASA Assembly Building on Banana River. That view faces the front of the VAB building and launch pad 39 A is to the right of the VAB building a piece. Was there with my neighbor..... who is a member of the Rocket SISTERS.......LOL....that is what she, our neighbor across the street and myself call each other......as we were always going up to catch the rocket launches together when we could.

We were able to catch last few of the last manned flights before they stopped.

Was not sure of the crowds that would be out this morning to see the rocket go off.

There were a few people, but not a lot. We left to drive up at 6 this morning. We had a nice spot to view the launch. Was listening and watching the live feed and count down on my phone also. They we’re counting down then got to lift off then immediately said abort.

From what I understand the engines started to fire for the lift off then the automatic abort switch on the engine kicked in and shut the engines down.

This flight was supposed to have been on Wednesday then they changed it to Saturday then changed it to today.  Don’t know yet when they will reschedule this particular mission.

Met some really nice folks who had drove over to watch the launch from Orlando.

We decided to drive over to Titusville and look around and found some really nice parks to view rocket launches from. The view from these parks is looking at the back of the VAB building with launch pad 39A to left of it a piece.




We walked around Space View Park.











Then drove over along the Canaveral Seashore. Tried to drive over to Playalinda beach. I had never been there and had read that Playalinda Beach was a great place to watch rocket launches also. So was scouting future sites. We were about 3 miles from Playalinda and everyone must have had the same idea as traffic was backed up.....so I turned around and will attempt that another time.

Kennedy Space Center Visitor Complex is closing tomorrow like other parks.

I feel sorry for folks who paid for space center ticket plus extra viewing ticket and have had lift off date changed 3 times then have it be canceled. I don’t think they get their money back.


----------



## macraven

Bobbie I am glad you gave us an update on yourself 
Maybe let your doctor know you need a different type of pain meds

It’s hard to feel better when you are still in bad pain

You are in good hands with your family helping you while you recover

Feel better real soon!


----------



## Robo56

bobbie68 said:


> Hi everyone...I am really feeling pretty bad right now. The pain blocker wore off and I feel like I was run over back and forth with a truck. I have muscle weakeness to begin with so all that trauma to the muscles is bad!! I can't take any of the pain pills they gave me I will get sick. Just using advil and tylenol. All the brusing is starting in the abdomen. Brian is taking good care of me and the house. The teens are helping too.



Bobbie68 I’am so sorry you are feeling so bad. Mac’s comment is right. Pain control is part of the healing process. I would give Doc call back and ask for lower dose pain med to see if this will decrease stomach upset.......if that doesn’t work....not sure if you are alternating Tylenol and Advil, but have you tried taking one Extra Strength Tylenol and one Advil together or 2 and 2....Sometimes combined they give good relief. No matter what you take make sure to have some food in your stomach to help lessen GI upset.  Make sure to share with your doctor what you are taking OTC for pain control..


----------



## mckennarose

Hi everyone,
Checking in again today and hoping everyone is safe and doing well.



Lynne G said:


> And thank goodness she is not graduating this Spring. Her university already cancelled graduation.


I hope this doesn't happen to my daughter.  So far she hasn't gotten any notice of graduation cancelled.  They're still trying to work out the online stuff for the rest of the semester.


schumigirl said:


> Complete bedlam!!! It was like Christmas Eve morning and then some.......usually a Sunday at 10am is fairly quiet, but car park was more than 3/4 full and there were no trolleys (carts) We only needed a hand basket.


It's crazy, isn't it?  Ours started a little earlier than some places, but definitely ramped up on Friday.


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We did a corned beef and cabbage yesterday I forgot to mention was very good!


Nice!  We did ours yesterday too.  I didn't make cabbage though, but we did have colcannon which has cabbage in.  I made a sticky toffee pudding too, with a caramel-rum sauce.  It probably has a real name, but I can't remember it!  Every time I make corned beef I ask myself why I don't make it more often, its sooo good!  I really only make it once a year.


macraven said:


> Publix here is doing the same and cutting hours.


One of my daughter's found out today they are cutting hours at her full time job.  She doesn't work in a grocery store, but it seems a lot of places are cutting hours now or trying to work from home.


Charade67 said:


> I think we are okay at home, but I worry about sending B back to school next week and her running out. Yes, you read that correctly. B's school is not closing and going online like all the others.


That's crazy!  Maybe with more closures they will decide to close also?  I just saw the NYC mayor FINALLY closed public schools.  He was holding out for some reason but the cases in NYC spiked this weekend and I know he was under pressure to close.  I really hope they close B's school!


Charade67 said:


> I described it as a combination of a snowstorm, hurricane, and Super Bowl Sunday. I guess the crazy buying has spread everywhere. I feel for the poor employees who are trying to restock shelves.


That's a good description!  My youngest who works part time at the grocery store said they called in everyone they could to get them in to help on Friday and Saturday.


cam757 said:


> Well didn't get much done today. Not feeling great.


I'm sorry you're not feeling well.  I hope you feel better soon!  ((hugs))


cam757 said:


> Bless her heart! I cannot imagine what she and the others in that industry are dealing with. She is appreciated more than she knows!


Thank you!  She said that today was way more calm.  She's off the next few days, which is good because this new onlie


bobbie68 said:


> Hi everyone...I am really feeling pretty bad right now. The pain blocker wore off and I feel like I was run over back and forth with a truck.


I'm so sorry!  I agree with Mac, maybe there's a different pain medicine that would work?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

mckennarose said:


> Hi everyone,
> Checking in again today and hoping everyone is safe and doing well.
> 
> 
> I hope this doesn't happen to my daughter.  So far she hasn't gotten any notice of graduation cancelled.  They're still trying to work out the online stuff for the rest of the semester.
> 
> It's crazy, isn't it?  Ours started a little earlier than some places, but definitely ramped up on Friday.
> 
> Nice!  We did ours yesterday too.  I didn't make cabbage though, but we did have colcannon which has cabbage in.  I made a sticky toffee pudding too, with a caramel-rum sauce.  It probably has a real name, but I can't remember it!  Every time I make corned beef I ask myself why I don't make it more often, its sooo good!  I really only make it once a year.
> 
> One of my daughter's found out today they are cutting hours at her full time job.  She doesn't work in a grocery store, but it seems a lot of places are cutting hours now or trying to work from home.
> 
> That's crazy!  Maybe with more closures they will decide to close also?  I just saw the NYC mayor FINALLY closed public schools.  He was holding out for some reason but the cases in NYC spiked this weekend and I know he was under pressure to close.  I really hope they close B's school!
> 
> That's a good description!  My youngest who works part time at the grocery store said they called in everyone they could to get them in to help on Friday and Saturday.
> 
> I'm sorry you're not feeling well.  I hope you feel better soon!  ((hugs))
> 
> Thank you!  She said that today was way more calm.  She's off the next few days, which is good because this new onlie
> 
> I'm so sorry!  I agree with Mac, maybe there's a different pain medicine that would work?



I like sticky toffee pudding!!!   

Here’s some from Liberty Tree at MK!!


I believe it’s called ooey gooey there?


----------



## macraven

Yum!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, nothing like seeing sweets as I see this early morning, the yummy dessert DisneyLife has posted.  Sorry to say, I am not a fan of that dessert.  The ice cream though, yes.  

Ah a cool, quick enough, clear enough commute, with the titled almost half full moon lighting up the sky.  Not as warm as it was the other day, but hey, that means no rain.  Though a sunny morning is going to greet us in about another hour and a half, the afternoon will see cloudy skies.  And yes, I did bring my sunglasses.  And winter coat, though a light loft one.  Seems the high today will not get out of the 40's.  No matter, rain will arrive this week.  See, the days we will see highs of 60 on Tuesday, 69 on Thursday, and 78 on Friday are labeled rainy days.  And ack, to end the week, a chilly rainy high of 55 on Saturday.  Well, that's the forecast as of 5:22am as I was turning off the car.  With the car saying 37 out, warning of icy roads flashed on the car screen.  Yeah, it's March, and thank goodness, with all the rain coming this week, there should be no icy roads.  Very wet, puddle filled, maybe.  But that rain should not stay around, that rainy Tuesday will see a sun filled Wednesday, and that cool rainy Saturday, will see another full sun Sunday.  Yeah, that time of year, even though Spring arrives here close to midnight on Thursday, the 9 day forecast shows highs from 78 to 48.  No steady happy, take your jacket off Spring temps of 60's and 70's.  I am greedy though, since around 50's is the the average high temps for mid March.  And whether the Ides of March is keeping this yo yo temps around, the wet late Winter and Early Spring has been rainy.  No April showers are needed.  

With that, a hearty good morning to all the homies.  

And for those cat loving homies:
 

For all the homies:
 

And finally, since my tea cup needs a refill, hope all stay healthy and have what they need.  

Well wishes sent to Cam, and Bobbie, and any other homie I somehow missed, all needing our collective hugs with wishing and hoping all those not feeling well, recover nicely.

So yeah, every one, it's a very    
( yeah that's me, with tea and a Tastykake.)  Perfect.


----------



## cam757

Feeling a little better today.  Thanks!  

Went to Walmart this morning, they were in the process of restocking but no TP. Did snag some milk since we were out.  

The city offices are closed to the public today but we still had to come in.  I have some filing I have been putting off so I guess I will take care of that today. 

@bobbie68- hope you are feeling better soon.  It does take a few days. Even though laparoscopy is easier it still requires muscles to be cut.  I think it took me about 2 weeks to be able to get up without pain after having my gall bladder removed.  Just get some rest and take care of yourself.


----------



## mckennarose

DLPN, I never had the dessert at LTT, I guess they could be the same?  I've only ever had Sticky toffee pudding at Raglan Road and Rose and Crown in Disney, but I could only have a bite since they're not gluten free.  That's when I set out to find a gluten free recipe, which is the one I make.
Either way, the ooey gooey cake looks good!  YUM!


----------



## macraven

SueM
Where are you?

Do I need to send out the doggies to find you?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

mckennarose said:


> DLPN, I never had the dessert at LTT, I guess they could be the same?  I've only ever had Sticky toffee pudding at Raglan Road and Rose and Crown in Disney, but I could only have a bite since they're not gluten free.  That's when I set out to find a gluten free recipe, which is the one I make.
> Either way, the ooey gooey cake looks good!  YUM!



Yup, anytime we go there it’s a must to get it!


----------



## schumigirl

Bobbie.....glad to see you check In. I agree with others, speak to your doc about different pain relief. Few weeks ago I had to have a codeine base every two hours and an ibuprofen base the other two hours.....made a huge difference to immense pain. So, I’m sure they’ll be able to help you. Best wishes for a quick healing process....

cam......glad you’re doing ok too........




Definite good wishes to all I missed......been poor at keeping up last few days.....



It is still crazy out there. We went to a place we have over here that’s a bit like Costco.....Monday mornings are usually deserted.....place was mobbed. We grabbed the two items we needed and left. On to one grocery store we use for certain things......yes, people are still panic buying.......our fridges, freezers and kitchen store cabinets are pretty full......but 3 weeks to a month from now.....who knows.

I think the panic buying of others worries me more than the darn virus.

Again, good wishes to all........


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, it boggles my mind, to hoard as much as you can.  Seems no matter what, our grocery stores will be open.  Hence, if you have to run out, do so, and bring your sanitizing in case there is none entering and exiting the store.  And how much cleaning stuff do you need?  

Okay, it's making me hungry.  Almost ready for my lunchtime walk.  And hoping they let us teleworking soon.  Though I have to say, with kids not in school, the traffic is a bit less.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, driving by to give an elbow bump

Rough week here, death in family and mom woundup in hospital. Was able to go to see her Saturday before the hospital closed to visitors.  Also, managed to get her transferred out ‘early’ back to nursing home on Sunday before they closed their door to returning residents.  Had already stopped visitations there last Friday to all but employees.

GD will be arriving here later today with parents, made huge pot of meatballs & my sauce.  She’ll be staying here until the weekend or Thursday night if I still have plans on Friday.  Really suprised the school district has no online learning or plans in place for the kids to keep up studies over the next 2 weeks.  

Ran around end of last week to reprovision, that includes for my two DS  that I tend to do their shopping in normal times.  At this point tapped out, told them, they need to take charge of things for immediate future.

No idea if my dentist appoint to rebound the 3 teeth that were under my failed bridge.  Can tell it’s wearing off as the teeth (no root canals) are starting to ahem bark a bit.   Oral surgery is still on for Friday, at surgery center vs hospital where locally, all non life threatening stuff has been cancelled

It’s a mess with the localities and states seemingly out of their lane trying to call this crisis properly. Im expecting that a mandatory 2 week across the board hunker down policy may not be out of the question until the immediate dust settles.  

Re our now cancelled upcoming trip, appears the majority of the travel providers are doing the right thing & either crediting back the funds or extending travel credits. Of all of them, SWA is the one who hasn’t changed their policy as to any extra extensions of flight credits past the original 1 year booking window.  Surprised there, will remember that when things stabilize for future needs.  

Not a fan of toffee & majority of bread pudding but O’hanas is to die for. I could just mainline the topping that is poured over it.



macraven said:


> Anyone can make the request to have the food delivered to a specific place on your property.


For many, especially those home bound or self quarantined, if they don’t have friends or family to help out if they have no food in the house, it’s their only lifeline.  

Im a cautious sort, wonder re the health of the people preparing & delivering it, decided to avoid any prepared food in general as I was surprised to see that the Virus lives up to 2 days on cardboard & paper, 3 days on steel.  

Wash your hands, wash your hands then wash them again.  Anybody else’s hands feel like sandpaper yet lol?  


bobbie68 said:


> i everyone...I am really feeling pretty bad right now. The pain blocker wore off and I feel like I was run over back and forth with a truck. I have muscle weakeness to begin with so all that trauma to the muscles is bad!! I can't take any of the pain pills they gave me I will get sick. Just using advil and tylenol. All the brusing is starting in the abdomen. Brian is taking good care of me and the house. The teens are helping too.


Oh man, that stinks. I tend to react same way to most opioids and other pain pills too.  be sure to call and explain, maybe an RX pain patch type of relief or even muscle relaxants might do the trick. Hugs.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah Keisha, raw feeling hands.  Keep using some lotion, but eh, guess I am washing much more than usual.  So sorry to hear of family death, and mom issues.  Thankfully, my mom in her nursing home, is being taken care of not just the staff and medical people, but other residents helping her get to meals, etc.  Stinks that we cannot visit her, not can they leave.  Hope they lift that at the end of next week.  Ouch, for teeth issues.  Just got a call from my hair salon, township is quitting them to close and allowed to reopen on the 31st.  Thought I’d be legally blonde tomorrow, but alas a little more gray for now.  Fine with me, as I won’t try to do it myself anymore, and was rescheduled on the 31st.  I always thought the salon is good at being clean, which is one of the reasons I have been going there for years.  And the small business owner called, and I feel bad for her, as rent and other expenses still have to be paid, with no income coming in.  

Walk for lunch was overcast, and felt cool enough. Jacket certainly was needed. Little one called.  Seems her teachers are not very happy with this teaching online.  Yeah, well it is what it is. They should be more like my DH.  He already emailed his students what they have to turn in for the semester.  If they do, good grade for them.  He does not like to do tests online.  And he used to teach online for a different school.  

Hope all are okay, and hey, Keisha’s making dinner, swing by, she may be that take out lady.


----------



## schumigirl

Good to see you back posting Janet.......glad to hear the insurance situ is good!

Yep, no takeout for us either for a while......we’ll go back to it eventually, but not yet. Dinner sounds so good! Think we’ll have meatballs and spicy sauce on Wednesday......


Lynne......glad you got some fresh air, and good to know your mother is being well looked after, that’s a huge comfort. I got my hair done last Friday, they closed the salon today as most of the customers have cancelled their bookings. Shame.



So, we cancelled our visit to Scotland this week. Feeling a little blue about that but, think it’s for the best.

Not the best thing to tell mum on her birthday today.......

But, with Virgin Atlantic asking staff to take 8 weeks unpaid leave, that’ll cover our trip, so guess it’s a definite no go.

I have a large bottle of wine with my name on it tonight.......


----------



## macraven

Keisha it is domino’s that will deliver and allow no contact with the driver
It’s the only food place that is doing that now

We are switching nights and making today Taco Bell day


----------



## Lynne G

have to say YUM!  Bet Keisha's house is smelling good with that pot of meatballs.


What?  Mac doing a Taco Bell run on a Monday?  Eeek!  Actually, I almost asked the kids if we wanted to do the Taco Bell drive through window, as we were near there yesterday.  That was a no, as we enjoyed those home made hamburgers for later dinner, as no one was hungry as we passed Taco Bell by earlier in the afternoon.


Yay!  Schumi has her wine ready.  And so sorry to hear Scotland is a no go, but understandable, and I wish your mum a happy birthday a bit early.


----------



## mckennarose

schumigirl said:


> Definite good wishes to all I missed......been poor at keeping up last few days.....


I'm a bit distracted here too.  It's a strange time for sure.


Lynne G said:


> And hoping they let us teleworking soon. Though I have to say, with kids not in school, the traffic is a bit less.


I hope so too.  Our neighborhood is eerily quiet.  The kids aren't even outside playing even though school is closed.


keishashadow said:


> Rough week here, death in family and mom woundup in hospital. Was able to go to see her Saturday before the hospital closed to visitors. Also, managed to get her transferred out ‘early’ back to nursing home on Sunday before they closed their door to returning residents. Had already stopped visitations there last Friday to all but employees.


I am so sorry for the death in the family and you're mom in the hospital and nursing home.  


keishashadow said:


> No idea if my dentist appoint to rebound the 3 teeth that were under my failed bridge. Can tell it’s wearing off as the teeth (no root canals) are starting to ahem bark a bit. Oral surgery is still on for Friday, at surgery center vs hospital where locally, all non life threatening stuff has been cancelled


I hope everything works out on Friday.  A lot of dental practices are taking emergencies/serious cases only.  


keishashadow said:


> Im expecting that a mandatory 2 week across the board hunker down policy may not be out of the question until the immediate dust settles.


 I fully expect this also.  Aside from places closing on their own today, other places/people are waiting for official word before they stay home.


keishashadow said:


> Wash your hands, wash your hands then wash them again. Anybody else’s hands feel like sandpaper yet lol?


Yes!!!  


Lynne G said:


> Just got a call from my hair salon, township is quitting them to close and allowed to reopen on the 31st. Thought I’d be legally blonde tomorrow, but alas a little more gray for now. Fine with me, as I won’t try to do it myself anymore, and was rescheduled on the 31st. I always thought the salon is good at being clean, which is one of the reasons I have been going there for years.


Hmmm, are the salons part of the mandatory close in your county?  We're not there yet in our county, despite cases, but some businesses are closing or reducing hours at salons.  


schumigirl said:


> So, we cancelled our visit to Scotland this week. Feeling a little blue about that but, think it’s for the best.


Sorry to hear that, but it is probably for the best right now.  I've been avoiding my parents for the time being in case we are carrying something.  I drop items for them on their porch.  My father's gym finally closed today, which I'm glad.  He's turning 80 next month and was still trying to get to the gym!  Sigh....


schumigirl said:


> I have a large bottle of wine with my name on it tonight.......


Have a glass for me!
So far I don't think the liquor stores in our county are closing, but I could be wrong.  I thought there were 4 counties where the liquor stores were closing but I wouldn't be surprised if we had to at some point also.  Our grocery stores only started selling wine and beer a few years ago.  We do have designated beer stores and wineries, but everything else we have to buy from our state run liquor stores.


----------



## Lynne G

Not sure McK.  Owner said township told her to close, as she was ready to be open today, as she is closed on Sundays and Mondays.  I had a sneaky suspicion, given the other day, older one said his one friend's sister is a hair salon worker, and was told not to come in for 2 weeks.  I can see why, as I don't want my hair cut with the salon person 6 feet away from me.  But I would feel safe enough, as it's a small salon, and I usually go at dinner time on a week day, so it's usually not crowded at that time.  A class I need for my work was to be in the City beginning of April.  It's been cancelled already, and no direction whether it'll be rescheduled or not.  Grr.  Will have to look for another class, hopefully being held in May or later in the Summer.  And they usually don't have more than 50 or so people in the classes.  

Still no direction on teleworking, so another commuting post may be seen tomorrow.  

May all have a marvelous Monday.  

And yeah,



 - every homie.


----------



## mckennarose

Well, our whole state is now on lockdown for 2 weeks.  All non essential businesses are urged to closed.
Not sure how that's going to affect us now.


----------



## macraven

Lynne, the only reason we are switching Taco Bell nights is Mr Mac ate the pizza up before he went out for the day.

On Sundays we always order pizza from Dominos and Monday I make a salad to go along with the left over reheated pizza.

So switching TB night this week.

Keisha, hope all stays on the same schedule and your surgery still on for Friday. 
You have waited a long time for it and I’m sure you just want to get it over with.
I hope your mom is doing better.
Scary she was in the hospital!
Glad she is back in her regular place.

schumi, hope your mum has a great birthday and receives many cards and calls today.
From what I have read online, it’s still iffy if flights will be up and running for your spring trip.
But still hopeful that trip can still be possible.

I need to read back in this thread to be current with what and who said what.
I’m lucky to post to a few as I can read some threads in the iPhone without backtracking to a page of postings. 

I’m trying to catch up on some threads, caught a  bug (annoying headache) from Mr Mac when he returned from Chili.


----------



## keishashadow

Trump on now, making recommendations to isolate but i’m Not reading any teeth in it if truth be told.  Baby steps better than nothing I suppose



Lynne G said:


> Ouch, for teeth issues. Just got a call from my hair salon, township is quitting them to close and allowed to reopen on the 31st. Thought I’d be legally blonde tomorrow, but alas a little more gray for now. Fine with me, as I won’t try to do it myself anymore, and was rescheduled on the 31st. I always thought the salon is good at being clean, which is one of the reasons I have been going there for years. And the small business owner called, and I feel bad for her, as rent and other expenses still have to be paid, with no income coming in.


Glad i snuck mine in last week, already on 4 months.  When the mr starts to comment, you now it’s bad.  Hope the 2 week delay works out for you. Yes, its so problematic for those with lose of income, so many in service industry.  Hopefully, the government will agree on that small stipend they’ve been tossing around. $1,000 is just enough to keep many going for a few weeks to a month without a paycheck


schumigirl said:


> So, we cancelled our visit to Scotland this week. Feeling a little blue about that but, think it’s for the best.
> 
> Not the best thing to tell mum on her birthday today.......


Aw, that’s a shame


macraven said:


> Keisha it is domino’s that will deliver and allow no contact with the driver
> It’s the only food place that is doing that now
> 
> We are switching nights and making today Taco Bell day


No grubhub or uber eats there?  Many smaller diner type places repurposed their wait staff to do deliveries in the city.  A win-win there.


mckennarose said:


> I hope everything works out on Friday. A lot of dental practices are taking emergencies/serious cases only.


They told me i’m Still on the schedule, fingers crossed. But if i wasn’t utterly miserable would cancel on my own accord


mckennarose said:


> Well, our whole state is now on lockdown for 2 weeks.  All non essential businesses are urged to closed.
> Not sure how that's going to affect us now.


PA? Hadn’t heard that.  


macraven said:


> Keisha, hope all stays on the same schedule and your surgery still on for Friday.
> You have waited a long time for it and I’m sure you just want to get it over with.
> I hope your mom is doing better.
> Scary she was in the hospital!
> Glad she is back in her regular place.


So far, so good at nursing home.  I was scared, had no plan B if truth be told.  

Regular dentist is in same town as where my youngest son lives.  They declared a state of emergency on Saturday & the girls tell me they were issued a cease & desist today.  They are on the phone with their lawyer at this point & health dept.  Ugh. Did call me in another round of antibiotics he said should lessen the pain/pressure.


----------



## mckennarose

keishashadow said:


> PA? Hadn’t heard that.


Yes, just happened at 2PM
https://www.fox29.com/news/wolf-orders-shutdown-of-all-non-essential-businesses-in-pennsylvania

https://www.wfmz.com/news/area/penn...cle_9ac17b18-67ad-11ea-b945-3ff4194e7698.html


----------



## Lynne G

mckennarose said:


> Well, our whole state is now on lockdown for 2 weeks.  All non essential businesses are urged to closed.
> Not sure how that's going to affect us now.



Don’t know either but finally allowed to telework.  Will do at least for this week.  Figured it was only time before our state was all in lockdown.


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Don’t know either but finally allowed to telework.


Good!  Stay safe.


Lynne G said:


> Figured it was only time before our state was all in lockdown.


Me too.  I'm sure a lot of other states will follow.  We're literally only 10 days from our first case reported.......now we're quarantined for two weeks.  Yikes.


----------



## Disxuni

Great photos of Titusville! We like to antique there from time to time. Also, my family grew up there so they like the popular restaurants such as Dixie Crossroads and Kelsey. 

Also, those eats look good. I've always wanted to eat at Liberty Tree Inn. Maybe some day.

@bobbie68 I hope things work out and are feeling better soon! @cam757 glad to hear you're feeling better.

Hope all the homies are having a good Monday!


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> No grubhub or uber eats there?  Many smaller diner type places repurposed their wait staff to do deliveries in the city.  A win-win there.


I have seen the signs at some eateries places in the town next to us but Domino’s is the only place where you do not have to open the door to receive your  delivery.
I don’t use apps or buy online.
For Domino’s, I call my order in and other places call it in and pick it up.

Sending you Mummy Dust all goes smooth for your surgery.


----------



## Charade67

Happy giant panda day! In honor of the day here is a picture of a panda that looks like he's facepalming. 


Had a pretty good day today. I went to Target when they opened at 8:00. They had about 6 packages of TP on the shelves. I grabbed a 12 roll pack and held onto it like it was gold.  When I got home from work dh had this surprise for me. 

He just happened to be in Walmart while they were restocking. I think we will be okay now. 



cam757 said:


> Well didn't get much done today. Not feeling great. I sent my husband out for a few things at the store and he came back with shell shock. He said he never seen a store so bare. It didn't even compare to the worst Hurricane. I am going to try to run to Walmart before work tomorrow to get what he couldn't find.


I am sorry you are not feeling well.  Yeah, the stores are crazy right now. I was in Walmart this morning and they were out of the cheap Ramen noodles. 



bobbie68 said:


> Hi everyone...I am really feeling pretty bad right now. The pain blocker wore off and I feel like I was run over back and forth with a truck. I have muscle weakeness to begin with so all that trauma to the muscles is bad!! I can't take any of the pain pills they gave me I will get sick. Just using advil and tylenol. All the brusing is starting in the abdomen. Brian is taking good care of me and the house. The teens are helping too.


 I hope you are able to find a pain medication that works for you. 



Robo56 said:


> LOL......sounds like he was shopping for snacks for movie watching.


 I think you are right. 



Robo56 said:


> I was sitting across the river from the NASA Assembly Building on Banana River. That view faces the front of the NAB building and launch pad 39 A is to the right of the NAB building a piece. Was there with my neighbor..... who is a member of the Rocket SISTERS.......LOL....that is what she, our neighbor across the street and myself call each other......as we were always going up to catch the rocket launches together when we could.


 Somewhere I have a really nice picture of the VAB taken  many, many years ago. I think the last time I was at the Space Center B was 2 years old.



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I like sticky toffee pudding!!!
> 
> Here’s some from Liberty Tree at MK!!


 I have never had that before, but it looks really good. 



schumigirl said:


> I think the panic buying of others worries me more than the darn virus.


 Same here. I was getting worried about the TP. 



keishashadow said:


> Rough week here, death in family and mom woundup in hospital.


 I am so sorry about the loss of your family member. Sending well wishes for your mother. 



Lynne G said:


> Little one called. Seems her teachers are not very happy with this teaching online. Yeah, well it is what it is. They should be more like my DH. He already emailed his students what they have to turn in for the semester. If they do, good grade for them. He does not like to do tests online. And he used to teach online for a different school.


 I wonder how many professors are scrambling to adapt their classes to online. DH won;t have a problem, but I know may of the profs at his school  have never taught online. 



schumigirl said:


> So, we cancelled our visit to Scotland this week. Feeling a little blue about that but, think it’s for the best.


So sorry. I understand the disappointment. 



mckennarose said:


> Well, our whole state is now on lockdown for 2 weeks.  All non essential businesses are urged to closed.
> Not sure how that's going to affect us now.


 I have a feeling we may be headed that way soon. 

I need to go fix dinner. It will be chicken enchiladas tonight. 

Oh, some really good news. The president of B's university has come to his senses and most classes will be going online for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just stopping in for a quick visit.  

I'm glad to see that everyone seems to be holding up in all of what feels like a kind of organzied chaos.  

Bobbie...I sure hope you are able to get the pain sorted out.   That is the worst when you are trying to recover.  

Anyone else who is currently trying to recover from all the illnesses and any surgeries or procedures...I hope it all goes good for you too

I was very sad to watch some online youtubers live streaming some of the last fireworks in Disney.   

Our schools in our province are now officially closed until Sept.  All marks that the kids have now will be final marks.  Anyone in grade 12 that has to write a government exam will have that ability in June, and all university is moving to completing their terms online.  

People are in panic mode here too.  I just wish people would remember that grocery stores will be an essential service and won't close.  They will restrict hours and who can access them on certain days...but for now, people need to stop panicking.  

Not what to make for supper tonight...I'm thinking it's left over chinese food from last night.  and maybe a couple other things that I could eat to clean out the fridge.  

I hope everyone has a great evening!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Well I just got an email that our schools are closed with no date for return, only that every 2 weeks they will assess the situation.


----------



## Lynne G

That is what our local township said of our schools too, DisneyLife.  I fully expect another week after that, and since Easter is early, I can see bringing them back after Easter break. 

Thankfully, B will be home. Happy to know B will join the other college kids finishing this semester online, rather than be exposed to others on campus that may have increased her risk. At least one of littke one’s teachers is reasonable. Assigning homework that has to be turned in every week, by the end of what time the class met.

Our dinner used the rest of the leftover rice from Chinese food Saturday dinner. Added to stir fried steak, that I had cut up into small pieces. Added some canned corn and red peppers, I had cut up. One pan meal, check. Tasty, too.

Yay, pajama morning for me. No need to get business clothes on. One thing I really like about telework. The connection, frustrating at times. We have been warned, connecting may be interrupted, and don’t send lots of stuff via email. Here is hoping no issues for me tomorrow.

Hi Pumpkin. Happy to hear from ya.  Yeah, all the students are getting a raw deal. While fun to be off, I would think seniors must be stressing about final year, maybe no prom, no in person graduating, and enough time studying for AP tests.


----------



## buckeev

Ouch! What town/district?
Ours here in the Houston area has only committed to this week, but I'm afraid it's gonna be quite a bit longer. Our business is heavily dependent on the school business. Scary times!
Stay safe out there!!!


----------



## mckennarose

Charade67 said:


> When I got home from work dh had this surprise for me.


Yay!! You got toilet paper!  It is like gold right now.


Charade67 said:


> Oh, some really good news. The president of B's university has come to his senses and most classes will be going online for the foreseeable future.


That is great news!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I was very sad to watch some online youtubers live streaming some of the last fireworks in Disney.


I was watching a few last night too.  It was sad.  I saw some of the Epcot performers also.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Our schools in our province are now officially closed until Sept. All marks that the kids have now will be final marks. Anyone in grade 12 that has to write a government exam will have that ability in June, and all university is moving to completing their terms online.


Are you in Canada?  I'm not familiar with a government exam?


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Well I just got an email that our schools are closed with no date for return, only that every 2 weeks they will assess the situation.


Oh boy.  That's what ours is supposed to be also.  


Lynne G said:


> That is what our local township said of our schools too, DisneyLife. I fully expect another week after that, and since Easter is early, I can see bringing them back after Easter break.


I'm thinking the same; that it will be at least until after Easter before they re evaluate.


----------



## Charade67

Anyone else awake now? I can’t sleep.


----------



## Lynne G

Not a night owl  Charade, sorry.  Am an early riser though. And with a rainy start, enjoying my tea with lounge wear on.  Thankfully we can work from home right now 

Aw, not only little one’s school, but a second university in the city have also canceled commencement. Sad times.

Buckeev, I am sorry this is making it hard to do business. Scary times, indeed.


With that, unless Mac wants to make another Taco Bell run, you will have to get your taco another way on this Taco Tuesday.  If I want some from a Taco Bell, it will be a drive through, as at least if you want to dine out, you can car dine or take home.  But since we have tortillas, and chicken, guess our dinner will be home made chicken tacos.  

Either way, have a totally nice Tuesday, and eat a  or two.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, and


----------



## Disxuni

Happy St Patty's Day to those who celebrate it!



I hope all you homies have a good day today and stay safe!


----------



## schumigirl

mac.....hope you feel better! Chile is a country Kyle was planning to visit, until recently......lol.....and yes, Domino’s here are doing the no contact delivery. Domino’s over here is dreadful though, so we’d never use them. Our kind of local pizza place is amazing.....bit of a trek for us, but worth it.

And thanks, mum did have a lovely birthday yesterday......my sister, bro in law and niece took her out for a meal. She’s disappointed we’re not going up for bro in laws special birthday but we’ll see her as soon as we can. My niece sent me a video of her on whatsapp.....so that was nice. She looks fab for 85!!


mrose......yes, it’s for the best not to go up. Your dad is 80 and still wants to go to the gym??? Lol......we do turn into parenting our parents......hope he does ok.


Keisha.......good luck today with the dentist! Hope it helps the issue and then you haven’t long till Friday! Steaks will be back on the menu soon........





No St Patrick’s celebrations here......never quite got that one.

Had to go and get some groceries for the farmer next to us, well, didn’t have to but we offered. Their son is away right now, and they are both a little unwell right now. So, we braved the grocery stores for the perishables they needed.......it is still manic. lines for the checkouts at that time of the morning here are very unusual.

I did find some pasta in our local store, so will admit to buying some of that for us, but we bought two packs. Not twenty like the family beside us tried to do!! Store staff stopped them.

Farm shops around here and local meat places have plenty of food too.

Home now and trying to decide what to have for lunch......dinner is roast spiced chicken thighs......maybe roast potatoes or coconut rice.

Have a great Tuesday........


----------



## Lynne G

You always have lush sounding meals, Schumi.  I am sorry mum did not have all the family there, but was nice to see how happy she was with those who could take her out for her birthday.  Tough times for so many.  And yeah, I am not one to stock up, as all selling food around me are generally open.  Plus, I have a very small kitchen, so no reason to stock up to the hilt. I mostly buy the basics for about a week’s worth, and get the perishable items every couple of days.  I do buy meats in bulk sometimes, as steaks and chicken can be used so many ways.  Though I keep to 5 pounds or less, as no one likes when I defrost those items. I do buy frozen vegetables and fruit, and those no one complains when they are defrosted and cooked or used in something else.  

Ah food.  Nary a kid is up, so just toasted a piece of rye bread and buttered it.  Maybe my older one will make me some eggs when he gets up.  Still raining and roads sound wet.  Weather guy said we will have a drier afternoon, so may be a good time to just sit outside and enjoy the fresh air.

Hope all homies have a good morning. Hi Dix! Hope your online classes are going well. Hope Schumi is having a nice afternoon.

And my city is large enough, there are many different homies, so it is usual to have a St. Patrick Day parade, though never a huge one.  And with quite a few Irish bars to be found along the route, it’s  a very lively one.  But with the limit of 10 people together at a time, and the bars closed, no parade to be found.  And if any homie in my state wants hard liquor, last chance today.  At least we can still find wine and beer in grocery stores and some other open food places.  Eh. I am not a drinker, and we still have an almost full liquor cabinet.  No reason to do that dash to the liquor store, thankfully.


----------



## schumigirl

Spoke to a friend in RP earlier, and they‘re announcing the Universal hotels will close Friday 20th at 5pm.

Feel for all of our friends there.


Edit......website has now been Updated.


----------



## mckennarose

Morning,
I admit I'm feeling sort of anxious today, which is not like me.  Worrying about hubby still having to work while other places closed.



Charade67 said:


> Anyone else awake now? I can’t sleep.


I was awake at that time, but didn't check DIS, sorry.  I couldn't sleep well and finally fell asleep around 3-ish, only to have one of my dogs start moving around a lot at around 4.  I knew something was up because he's a good sleeper and is in the bed with us.  He just couldn't get comfortable and finally at 5:30-ish he got sick.  I knew it was heading that way so I had a towel ready, but yuck!  He seems ok right now, just tired and I have no idea why he got sick.  We're really careful and strict with what we give the dogs.  He's my little one at 7 pounds.


Lynne G said:


> Aw, not only little one’s school, but a second university in the city have also canceled commencement. Sad times.


We're still waiting to hear about graduation also.  So far, nothing.  I'm feeling like everything in May, including graduation and our trip, are probably going to be a no-go.  Poor kids.


Lynne G said:


> But since we have tortillas, and chicken, guess our dinner will be home made chicken tacos.


I forgot it was Tuesday but we're making tacos anyway.  The really good fried tacos my Mexican friend taught me how to make that are probably really bad for you since they're fried, but I don't care!  LOL!  I don't make them often so this will be a treat.


schumigirl said:


> mrose......yes, it’s for the best not to go up. Your dad is 80 and still wants to go to the gym??? Lol......we do turn into parenting our parents......hope he does ok.


Yes, he loves to go to the gym and also to the mall to walk and hang out with the other older men and talk.  He already went for a ride today to see what's open, I don't think to go in, but just to see. He needs to be busy and if it was summer he would be working in his garden.  We do turn into parenting our parents!  

I might go for a ride later too.  There's a coronavirus testing site not too far from me and I just want to pass it and see if it's busy.  We got our instructions via email, hospital announcements, and city announcements for what to do if you feel sick, the phone number to call or video conference, and where the testing sites are.  They don't want us going to the doctor's office, hospitals or urgent care facilities.

Stay well!


----------



## keishashadow

I’m wearing my green today.  Mr came home from work yesterday laughing. He passes a large beer distributor (in PA we have to visit to get a case & state liquor store for strong spirits as Lynne mentions below). Said it had a line as long as any costco to get inside. We all have our Priorities

Dentist has shuttered to all but emergencies on a case by case basis.  His wife is home, end of life, has been touch & go since before Xmas, I get his priorities. He has 5 kids. Said if the tooth isn’t extracted on Friday, we’ll reassess things.  I’m taking another round of antibiotics he prescribed. I’m still smiling, see, 



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 481456   have to say YUM!  Bet Keisha's house is smelling good with that pot of meatballs.
> 
> 
> What?  Mac doing a Taco Bell run on a Monday?  Eeek!  Actually, I almost asked the kids if we wanted to do the Taco Bell drive through window, as we were near there yesterday.  That was a no, as we enjoyed those home made hamburgers for later dinner, as no one was hungry as we passed Taco Bell by earlier in the afternoon.
> 
> 
> Yay!  Schumi has her wine ready.  And so sorry to hear Scotland is a no go, but understandable, and I wish your mum a happy birthday a bit early.


Just saw lol yes, I do love the smell of sauce simmering 


Lynne G said:


> That is what our local township said of our schools too, DisneyLife. I fully expect another week after that, and since Easter is early, I can see bringing them back after Easter break.


Know a few people here on different local school boards.  They are waiting to see how the next few weeks pan out ( & whether the dept of education would be onboard) but are considering calling it for this school year.


Charade67 said:


> Anyone else awake now? I can’t sleep.


I was on both ends of that sleep last night. Figure i’ll Sleep like a rock tonight 


Lynne G said:


> And my city is large enough, there are many different homies, so it is usual to have a St. Patrick Day parade, though never a huge one. And with quite a few Irish bars to be found along the route, it’s a very lively one. But with the limit of 10 people together at a time, and the bars closed, no parade to be found. And if any homie in my state wants hard liquor, last chance today. At least we can still find wine and beer in grocery stores and some other open food places. Eh. I am not a drinker, and we still have an almost full liquor cabinet. No reason to do that dash to the liquor store, thankfu


We have one of the largest St P parade here, always on saturday. was cancelled last week.   

Wonder if the liquor would sub for hand sanitizer lol


----------



## schumigirl

Shame about the dentist today Janet.......Yep, keep smiling....it’ll soon be Friday!!

We are fortunate in the UK we can buy our booze anywhere at more or less anytime. Only from 10am till 4pm on Sunday’s in England. But all grocery stores and little shops all carry a large line of everything. We order most wine online from wine merchants, but have been known to pick up a few instore on occasion.



Lovely day here, had a few loads of washing out on the line and it’s all dried nicely. Sun is shining, but clouds are appearing from over the hills behind us........

And family party on Friday has been cancelled now, so don’t feel so bad about cancelling going up this week. Will still miss everyone though......

Time for mid afternoon cuppa and maybe a chocolate or two out of the big box now not being taken up to Scotland.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ha ha is right Keisha, re: lines and yep, get that high proof alcohol and be happy and have a hand sanitizer. Thought I saw in news an alcoholi plant switching from bottle of beer to hand sanitizers.  Never knew they could do that.  Did know a story of water made into wine, though.  

Interesting about end if school may be already.  I know a private school has gone to online classes, though their Spring Break is  next week.  I wonder if they will extend it past the week it is, or other.  A haha, my niece is in 1st grade there.  Their class gets online together to mostly say hello to each other.  The one kid said it’s hot out as I am at my grandma’s house.  Yeah, his grandma’s house is in Florida.  Hmm, guess some were taking that cheap airfare.

And hope your teeth issue can wait and you do get fixed on Friday.

Ooh I am joining with Schumi in that I need a refill of my tea.  And with a chocolate or two. Perfect combo in my book.


----------



## Charade67

This showed up on my Facebook  page.


I’ll be back later when I’m not at work.


----------



## cam757

Good Morning! Hope everyone is well and fully stocked. It sure is crazy times. Makes me wonder about times like when the Spanish flu and typhoid were wreaking havoc and people were on their own for support.   

Home today. May run out to see if I can find a corned beef anywhere. The city has closed the offices for 2 weeks but I will still go in on my scheduled days. 



schumigirl said:


> And thanks, mum did have a lovely birthday yesterday......my sister, bro in law and niece took her out for a meal. She’s disappointed we’re not going up for bro in laws special birthday but we’ll see her as soon as we can. My niece sent me a video of her on whatsapp.....so that was nice. She looks fab for 85!!



Glad your mum had a nice birthday. Sorry you had to miss it but that was so nice that you were able to see video of the celebration.  



schumigirl said:


> Had to go and get some groceries for the farmer next to us, well, didn’t have to but we offered. Their son is away right now, and they are both a little unwell right now. So, we braved the grocery stores for the perishables they needed.......it is still manic. lines for the checkouts at that time of the morning here are very unusual


 
Very thoughtful! 



keishashadow said:


> Wonder if the liquor would sub for hand sanitizer lol



Read that some craft liquor distillers are making hand sanitizer  with their alcohol. Lol!


----------



## keishashadow

I needed a good lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1239663167996694529


----------



## Charade67

It's almost over, but Happy St. Patrick's Day. I don't really celebrate, but I am wearing a green shirt today.  There is Irish in my family on my father's side. I had an Irish last name until I got married.

I've spent the last 2 days researching telehealth for my office. It l;oops like most insurance companies will cover it, but each has a different way of billing.

I went out today to purchase some extra towels since we will have B home for awhile. It was eerie how few people were In the store.

B is upset that she can't return to school. This actually makes me happy. I was so worried when she started college since she had never been away from home more then one night. I am so glad that she loves dorm life.

I'm going to go watch some mindless TV and hopefully get some better sleep tonight.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you do get a good restful sleep, Charade.  And yeah, I think little one misses dorm life too.  But she is enjoying her room here again, and is doing the online classes with a good attitude.  

Akso chilling after some ice cream with fresh strawberries I cut up to give some sweetness that could have been more sweet. Oh well. Almost ready for bed, in about an hour.



HaHa.  And will be seeing that  tomorrow. Yup.

With that,


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, homies have been warned.  It's hump day Wednesday.  Yep, for most of us keeping that week day schedule, it's the middle of the week, so get over this hump of a day, and sweet as it is, Friday will be here soon enough.  And while not a totally sunny Friday is predicted, 78 the high is.  WOOT!  (Yeah, and Sunday's high is 48.  Sigh, Welcome Spring.)

And for those still hoping the Fall trips to enjoy some HHN and other Fall fun, Wendy, I hope your Halloween trip is still on it's ticker.  And since I have already planned, did book flights.  Good thing is, with points, and even with cash, I can adjust without change fees.  I was hoping for a bit less, but I think the price was about the same as last year.  At least those 2 parts are done.  And now, I guess I will play the rental car game.  At least I never prepay, so changes are free with them to.  And, room only, so have until 5 days to cancel.  AP, yep, have that in hand.  And seriously thinking, going to buy that BOGO HHN ticket, by the start of June.  Let the Fall planning begin, homies!  Really hoping safer, and less scary times by then.

So, tea in hand, hence camel is enjoying some too.  May your Wednesday be wonderful.  

And, even as my car radio shows, oh yes, PSA:  Wash your hands.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Homies!

Want a piece of cake?


----------



## Robo56

Toilet paper cake 

Need a little lighthearted fun to balance the seriousness of what’s happening in the world for sure.

my sister sent me these pics


----------



## Robo56

Happy Wednesday morning Sans family 








mckennarose said:


> I hope this doesn't happen to my daughter. So far she hasn't gotten any notice of graduation cancelled. They're still trying to work out the online stuff for the rest of the semester.



Hope they are able to figure something out for those who are graduating.




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I like sticky toffee pudding!!!



Wow......that’s a big dessert.




keishashadow said:


> Rough week here, death in family and mom woundup in hospital. Was able to go to see her Saturday before the hospital closed to visitors. Also, managed to get her transferred out ‘early’ back to nursing home on Sunday before they closed their door to returning residents. Had already stopped visitations there last Friday to all but employees.



My condolences Janet to you and your family.

Hope your mom continues to get better.

Hope the antibiotics keep things under control while your awaiting your procedure.




keishashadow said:


> Re our now cancelled upcoming trip, appears the majority of the travel providers are doing the right thing & either crediting back the funds or extending travel credits.



Sorry to hear your trip was cancelled.




Disxuni said:


> Great photos of Titusville! We like to antique there from time to time. Also, my family grew up there so they like the popular restaurants such as Dixie Crossroads and Kelsey.



I had never driven over to Titusville. Was a nice look around.




Charade67 said:


> Had a pretty good day today. I went to Target when they opened at 8:00. They had about 6 packages of TP on the shelves. I grabbed a 12 roll pack and held onto it like it was gold. When I got home from work dh had this surprise for me.



Score..........as soon as TP is stocked  here it’s bought up too.




schumigirl said:


> Had to go and get some groceries for the farmer next to us, well, didn’t have to but we offered. Their son is away right now, and they are both a little unwell right now. So, we braved the grocery stores for the perishables they needed.......it is still manic. lines for the checkouts at that time of the morning here are very unusual.



That was so nice of you. The elderly are really being impacted by this and really need the extra help. A local grocery store here has set aside early morning hours just for the elderly to shop.


schumigirl said:


> Spoke to a friend in RP earlier, and they‘re announcing the Universal hotels will close Friday 20th at 5pm




Sorry to hear that for all the lovely folks who work at the Resorts.


Happy belated birthday to your mum.


Had to run into Walmart for a couple things to make homemade gravy for spaghetti yesterday. Young man and girlfriend in their 20’s I would guess were in store shopping and he started yelling and cussing saying “why is everyone hoarding this is ridiculous”. His girlfriend was mortified and told him to shut up. Store employee went over to him and told him to please stop....and He would have to leave if he continued his behavior as he was upsetting other customers.

I fear the over all situation is having psychological ramifications on a lot of folks.

My sister told me yesterday that folks in Florida that stock up on items from stores during hurricane preparedness are able to return the items after hurricane threat is over.

I have only been here during one and we did not over stock.

She was wondering if the stores are going to allow the people who did all this excessive hoarding to return items after this quiets down. I for one don’t think they should be allowed to return things they hoarded at all.


Son and daughter in law are now working from home and the kiddos in their area of Indiana where supposed to be out of school until March 30th are now out until April 10.

My Canadian neighbors are heading back to Canada early as PM has requested all Canadians to return home if possible,  but I hope they do not have issues getting across the boarder. I was kinda reading between the lines of the PM’s speech and those returning might get in and they might not.


Sun is shinning this morning  sending some Florida sunshine and hugs to everyone who needs it this morning.



Sending lots of mummy dust to all the Sans family that are sick that you all get well soon.


Going over to neighbors for brunch this morning. Need to get scootin and make something to take over.


----------



## Lynne G

Sweet of you to do that Robo.  Hope all are doing well and are taken care of.  Enjoy that brunch.  

Eh, not even 10 am and are thinking of lunch.

Seems both kids are up, and little one has online class today.  Thinking soup and grilled cheese.  Little one will have the soup, older one and I the grilled cheese.  Picky eater, does not eat grilled cheese.  Though I will make enough for all to have soup.


----------



## keishashadow

We need all the sweet stuff & funny memes we can get!  

Time to change the seasonal tree from st paddy’s day to Easter. Will set GD loose on that   I’m rusty on occupying a very active child but getting there.  Everyday is akin to being a snow day

middle DSs employer HR dept has deemed him and five coworkers as having risk factors severe enough to be sent home for a paid 14 day break.Fact that he spent time in hospital with his dying father checked off one of the boxes. As did his travel to Wilkes barre even though Almost 3 weeks ago. Will file it under Everyone trying to do their best 

Forming a routine, taking the pooch for a walk. Crafts, school work review, anything but TikToc. Have set up Frozen 2 movie night tonight, ice cream & popcorn  I’ll have Greek yogurt and pretend lol. 


robo did u see NYC & other big cities begging health care retirees to step back up?  Those I know who work direct patient care have shared many with immune issues are taking FMLA.  

Canadian border now closed  assume nationals will be permitted to return. Going to guess too many here we’re heading to less populated digs for an extended visit


Lynne G said:


> And since I have already planned, did book flights. Good thing is, with points, and even with cash, I can adjust without change fees. I was hoping for a bit less, but I think the price was about the same as last year. At least those 2 parts are done. And now, I guess I will play the rental car game. At least I never prepay, so changes are free with them to. And, room only, so have until 5 days to cancel. AP, yep, have that in hand. And seriously thinking, going to buy that BOGO HHN ticket, by the start of June. Let the Fall planning begin, homies! Really hoping safer, and less scary times by then.


Nice deals!  im letting travel plans sit. At least until everything settles with cancelled trip. 

I didn’t book Return for August trip. Cant muster my usual enthusiasm right now. Figure the prices will go lower before the inevitable bounce back  Curious to see what airlines will survive, even factoring in a govt bailout. So many have mighty low cash reserves after acquisitions & expansions.


----------



## schumigirl

Hey Lynne......I`m of the same frame of mind.....waiting for HHN Rush of Fear tickets coming out now......positivity!!!! 

Thank you Robo…..mum had a lovely birthday, I`m just sorry I missed it. I think you`re correct about the psychological effect this is having on people. It really is like some have been infected with a madness that is palpable. 

Hey Janet......I can`t muster any excitement for future trips just yet......I need to give myself a real kick up the backside......might do myself an injury though…..better not!! I`m glad we had our next two sets of flights booked and paid for as I think prices will go through the roof here....they`re bad enough normally!!! Good luck with that though, I`m sure you`ll find something......




Kyle`s offices told the vulnerable with underlying conditions to go home yesterday......he stays as he is very healthy......still a worry in such a large amount of people. One girl is around 3 months pregnant, told her to go and they`ll see her when her maternity leave is over.....in about 18 months!! She would have stopped working at 6 months pregnant. At least they`ll all get paid. 

I think so many feel weary with this now, and knowing it`s not over is the worst part. 

I read the headlines and simply don't know what`s right and wrong......except of course seeing the panic buyers is quite the sight to behold. We will do our regular grocery store visit tomorrow, for mainly household items and non perishables, if I can buy any of course. 

I have an online grocery shop being delivered next Thursday, booked that last week, and now I think they may have suspended being able to book one for a time. Goodness knows whether the items I ordered will even be there. 

All my friends have decided to abstain from visiting or going out for meals, drinks and even get togethers for now. But.....one girl in one particular group of friends is already cracking...….she has facetimed me and others about a dozen times already this morning....lol...she`s very social!!! 

Tom is through watching a sci fi movie on the biggest tv......I`m flicking through several 80`s video channels on the tv.....bliss!!! 

But, there is a general feeling from everyone that life just seems to have stopped...….folks moods will improve. 

Trying to talk my mum into getting an ipad so we can chat to her through that...….I`m glad it`s not me that will show her how to do it.....you should see her with a mobile phone......technology is not her friend!! 

Hope all are good...….


----------



## Lynne G

I am hoping for some great AP prices for the Fall this summer.  Yeah, I feel ya Keisha.  So many have to change plans.  And haha, teacher caregiver service to GD.  Lucky kid.


----------



## schumigirl

What the heck is that annoying Chat with our agents pop up that has appeared at the right hand side of the page!!!!!

You can`t make it go away.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Sweet of you to do that Robo.  Hope all are doing well and are taken care of.  Enjoy that brunch.
> 
> Eh, not even 10 am and are thinking of lunch.
> 
> Seems both kids are up, and little one has online class today.  Thinking soup and grilled cheese.  Little one will have the soup, older one and I the grilled cheese.  Picky eater, does not eat grilled cheese.  Though I will make enough for all to have soup.



I like grilled cheese and tomato soup, sometimes I dip my grilled cheese in the soup other times I’ll put the sandwich on a plate and pour soup right on top, you probably don’t hear of people having to eat grilled cheese with a fork and knife to often.....!


----------



## Charade67

A person in my small town has tested preliminary positive. i wonder how long it takes for confirmation.


----------



## larissawbb

My small town has 12 confirmed and many more who haven’t been able to get tested yet. Our local hospital set up a triage tent outside for those with Corona symptoms. We are working from home and the whole thing feels surreal.


----------



## Lynne G

Scary, Charade.  Will be nice to know one way or the other.

Yum, DisneyLife.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Larissa, scary times indeed, but glad to hear medical help there who need it.


----------



## bobbie68

Thank you everyone for the tips and the well wishes. I am feeling a little better today. The pain is shifting to more muscle spasms and dull pain. I have found that a combo of extra strength tylenol and advill are working okay. The incision sites are getting itchy so I am putting ointment around them but not on them. I went out to the store for a bit yesterday, glad i did but got tired quickly. I might try today to get a few things pretty much got a lot of stuff. I was in one mind set when shopping for supplies these past few days. The more that I am reading and talking with people who are more in the thick of it I think I am going to start buying stuff for more long term. I have been buying just fresh stuff and go to the store as needed, but I have this feeling things are going to change. My state CT is teaming up with NJ and NY to do stuff together and both of those governors are really putting tight mandates. I want to make sure we are prepared.

I don't think Charlie will go back to school this year. It sounds like once the mandatory school days was lifted they can keep them out. Our school district is doing on line stuff. Charlie has to do all his work by Fridays each week and that will count as attendance. I am glad to see they will get more credit. I feel bad for the seniors doing AP classes I have a feeling the testing will be cancelled. There is a good chance of no prom, or graduation.  I read on another  thread the May 2nd SAT is cancelled. Liv will be able to finish up on line and get her degree mailed.

The one area I have been worried about is they  teens are both still working normal hours and the same conditions. Target is not following the social distancing guidelines. I really think they need to figure this out. Liv is a cahsier and was scared to go to work today. I supported her calling out. Charlie works in the back and not near people. I may call Target myself and talk to the store manager on what their policy is going to be. I think they should only have self check out machines working this way there could be more distancing.

Brian and the teens have been painting. We are still going to continue with  getting the house ready for sale for the beginning of April. I know realistically we probably won't be able to put it up before June. At least we will be ready to go. It looks like the move will probably get postponed till the Fall. I don't see how Brian will be able to get a job right away. He heard from the woman who interviewed him after he left her a message. She said that all the new positions have been put on hold for now but that she will be moving his name over to the hiring manager whenever they decide to move forward. He is still in the running whenever and if they move forward. Part of us doesn't want to hold our breath.

Last nighty  we  had corned beef and cabbage. We used the instapot, it does a nice job.

Schumi I hope you are feeling better. I am sorry that you couldn't go visit your mom and sorry about your May trip. I am glad that you are still posting your meal plans daily. I do get inspired from them. I think facetiming is going to be a very important part of getting through this pandemic. I hope your mom gets an ipad!

Charade I hope everything works out with the person in your town. I am sorry that B misses school but that is a relief to know she was doing well.

KeishashadowI am sorry about the death in your family and I hope your mom is doing better. Routines are good I still try to keep my teens on them with stuff. We did Frozen 2 the other night and enjoyed it. I am sorry that you had to cancel your trip!

DLPN I always loved grilled cheese and tomato soup when I was younger. I like to eat my pizza with a fork and knife.

Mcrose I haven't noticed anything on instructions from our government here. I did get a letter from my health insurance company that we couls call a 24 hour tele line for questions and anwers.  I hear you on just getting out and going for a ride. Oh fried tacos sounds awesome! I hope things work out for graduation  for your schools too. I understand I am usually a very upbeat person, but have found myself a bit in the dumps today! Popping on here helps!!

Lynne I haven't heard about the plants  changing to sanitizer that's good. It's good to be able to plan your next trip keeps you upbea and busy. I am glad that your little one is enjoying her room temporarily and doing good with on line. Tea sounds nice ice or cold!!!

Robo Thanks for the Florida sunshine. I hope you enjoyed your brunch with your neighbor. Our stores here have set up designated days and  times for senior citizens and immune suppressed people. I am glad that they did that. I agree that a lot of people are going to suffer different types of depression through this situation. I am keeping everyone in my thoughts.

Pumpkin Left over chineese usually doesn't happen here, everyone devors it right away! I find it a pain to try and get the rice soft if I do ever have left overs. I hope everyone does stop panicking. It only makes things worse and then has a domino effect. At least your school system made a deciosion it is going to be painful if they keep reevaluating every two weeks. 

Cam757 I hope you were able to find corned beef.  You never know from hour to hour what is going to close and what you are expected to do it is crazy. We are trying to get what we need but not panic buy, it's a delicate task!! I hope you are feeling better.

Mac I hope you. Mr. Mac and the kitties are doing good. It sounds like you have your take out in order and ready to go. I have meals for everyday but I think I am going to order take out this week to try and help out our local restaurants that are hurting. We do have Dominos down the street if we want it. 

larissa I am sorry to hear that many so close to you. I hope everyone gets the medical help they need. Stay safe!!! Our area has not done anything like that yet, I am sure we have cases just not confirmed yet.

Disx I hope you are doing good with classes. I can't wait to live down there one day and try all the places. I have heard about Titusville and look forward to a visit.

 to all the rest of the SANS family. I hope everyone is staying healthy and safe. Look forward to everyone stopping by.


----------



## Lynne G

Bobbie, sending some more good wishes that you are feeling better and no more pain or itchy.  At least the drugs are giving you some relief.  Yeah, I can see the township schools not going back and end of school now.  Sad for high school seniors for sure.  And as I said before upthread, our City universities’ seniors get a virtual commencement, no in person one.  Sad no family and friends cheering the graduate. And finishing their last semester online.


----------



## macraven

larissawbb said:


> My small town has 12 confirmed and many more who haven’t been able to get tested yet. Our local hospital set up a triage tent outside for those with Corona symptoms. We are working from home and the whole thing feels surreal.


Sending you    but at ten feet away


----------



## macraven

And virtual   to all the homies!


----------



## Charade67

Well, the rumor mill is at full speed. The big story that is going around Is that the person in our town tested preliminary positive in another state, but came back to work anyway. If this is true then he/she has been exposed to many, many people. The place where this person is a large employer in this area.  I hope we get the full truth soon.



Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Homies!
> 
> Want a piece of cake?
> View attachment 481862


Love the cake. It looks very realistic. 



Robo56 said:


> Had to run into Walmart for a couple things to make homemade gravy for spaghetti yesterday. Young man and girlfriend in their 20’s I would guess were in store shopping and he started yelling and cussing saying “why is everyone hoarding this is ridiculous”. His girlfriend was mortified and told him to shut up. Store employee went over to him and told him to please stop....and He would have to leave if he continued his behavior as he was upsetting other customers.


 I've been complaining about the hoarders too, but I do it much more quietly. 



Robo56 said:


> I fear the over all situation is having psychological ramifications on a lot of folks.


 I won't be surprised if we start getting more calls at my office. 



Lynne G said:


> Seems both kids are up, and little one has online class today. Thinking soup and grilled cheese. Little one will have the soup, older one and I the grilled cheese. Picky eater, does not eat grilled cheese. Though I will make enough for all to have soup.


 Would you believe that B has never eaten a grilled cheese sandwich?



keishashadow said:


> middle DSs employer HR dept has deemed him and five coworkers as having risk factors severe enough to be sent home for a paid 14 day break.Fact that he spent time in hospital with his dying father checked off one of the boxes. As did his travel to Wilkes barre even though Almost 3 weeks ago. Will file it under Everyone trying to do their best


A little scary to think about, but glad he is getting paid for the time off. 



schumigirl said:


> Trying to talk my mum into getting an ipad so we can chat to her through that...….I`m glad it`s not me that will show her how to do it.....you should see her with a mobile phone......technology is not her friend!!


 I can't even talk my mom into getting a mobile phone. She thinks they are too complicated. 



larissawbb said:


> My small town has 12 confirmed and many more who haven’t been able to get tested yet. Our local hospital set up a triage tent outside for those with Corona symptoms. We are working from home and the whole thing feels surreal.


 Oh wow. We have a new drive up testing site, but they are being very strict on who they will test. 



bobbie68 said:


> I am feeling a little better today.


 Good to hear. 



bobbie68 said:


> I don't think Charlie will go back to school this year.


 I really feel for high school seniors this year. They are going to miss out on so much. 

Need to start thinking about dinner. I think tonight will be ham and mashed potatoes.


----------



## schumigirl

Chat to us pop up has gone.....few folks complaining about it on the tech board.


DLPN......I eat most sandwiches with a knife and fork......not with soup I hasten to add......I have crowns. Enough said May have a grilled cheese sandwich tomorrow lunchtime now.......maybe with sweet pickle.......mmmmm......


Larissawbb....that is a lot of folks testing positive in one area.....yes, surreal is the right word. Glad you can work from home!


Bobbie.....glad you’re getting out and about.....will do you good if you can ignore the madness around us right now! I wish my mother would get an iPad, but doubt it’ll happen......she’s too set in her ways......she only recently agreed to “think about” us getting a satellite system for her......she’s got basic tv and freeview right now.....she prefers to read! Continued good wishes to you.....


Lynne, yes it is so sad for the students,  but hopefully they’ll understand. It’s a big bad world out there. 


mac......hugs to you too where you are......hope you are well and headaches have gone.......


Charade......most rumours here tend to be true right now. It is so worrying. Yes, older folks and technology is an education in itself.....I spent hours last time I was up to see my mum teaching her to work the new mobile.......its quite a basic one....no internet, no camera, nothing fancy.....calls and she has mastered “basic” texting.....no punctuation....lol.......



So, dreading tomorrow......grocery shopping. Think we may have to visit more than one or two stores.  

Most of our grocery stores have implemented, and rightly so a limit to all purchases. No more than 3 of any item. I usually buy Kyle around 8 cartons of OJ a week, we have a stock at home, so will buy a couple and that’ll do.

Early times for the vulnerable and elderly, I think over 70’s.

Vacations talk seems so unimportant now.

Almost bedtime here.......maybe go up when my recently topped up glass of wine is empty .......thank goodness we won’t run out of wine or liquor!!!

Sending many hugs to all.......


----------



## mckennarose

Charade67 said:


> A person in my small town has tested preliminary positive. i wonder how long it takes for confirmation.


Ugh, I'm sorry.  And sorry for that person and his/her family and contacts.  I don't know how long it takes for the second positive but it's is a few days.  Our state health website initially had columns for presumptive positive and confirmed positive, but they've since taken the presumptive positive column off.  
We've had our first death in PA to the coronavirus but we don't know any details yet.


larissawbb said:


> My small town has 12 confirmed and many more who haven’t been able to get tested yet. Our local hospital set up a triage tent outside for those with Corona symptoms. We are working from home and the whole thing feels surreal.


I'm sorry to hear that.  We have a testing site and I passed there today and the parking lot was pretty full.  I'm still not 100% how they are operating it, but I believe you have to first have a referral to get tested, then go to the testing site.  


bobbie68 said:


> I am feeling a little better today.


I'm glad to hear you're feeling a little better!  


bobbie68 said:


> The more that I am reading and talking with people who are more in the thick of it I think I am going to start buying stuff for more long term.


Did your government put you on two week lockdown?  We can go out for groceries or other necessities, but they want people to stay home.  I do have at least a two week supply of food here, but our grocery stores are still open.  A lot is hit or miss with supply, but at least they are opening "senior hours" so my dad went this morning to grab some milk and bread.


bobbie68 said:


> I have been buying just fresh stuff and go to the store as needed, but I have this feeling things are going to cha


I really hope it doesn't change.  We're getting some fresh things also, but we do have supplies ready for when they tell us to not go out at all, or if we get quarantined.


bobbie68 said:


> Mcrose I haven't noticed anything on instructions from our government here. I did get a letter from my health insurance company that we couls call a 24 hour tele line for questions and anwers. I hear you on just getting out and going for a ride.


I've been trying to keep up with our state health department, city department and keeping an eye on testing sites and what the procedure is to get tested, in case we need it.  I also got emails from two local hospitals with instructions for each on what to do if you feel you may be sick.  One hospital does their own testing, rather than the cdc, which I don't know much about.  They are advertising they can get results faster because it's their own test.  ???


bobbie68 said:


> I understand I am usually a very upbeat person, but have found myself a bit in the dumps today! Popping on here helps!!


Yes, it's a struggle sometimes.  I'm mostly worried about my husband at work and my youngest who works part time at the grocery store.  


Charade67 said:


> Well, the rumor mill is at full speed. The big story that is going around Is that the person in our town tested preliminary positive in another state, but came back to work anyway. If this is true then he/she has been exposed to many, many people. The place where this person is a large employer in this area. I hope we get the full truth soon.


Oh no!  Another example of someone who doesn't listen?!  UGH!!  They had to send someone home from DH's work today because she was sick and coughing all over the place.  They had to sanitize her work station.  It's very scary.  I hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## keishashadow

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I like grilled cheese and tomato soup, sometimes I dip my grilled cheese in the soup other times I’ll put the sandwich on a plate and pour soup right on top, you probably don’t hear of people having to eat grilled cheese with a fork and knife to often.....!


That is different but sort of reminds me of jakes version with a donut


bobbie68 said:


> don't think Charlie will go back to school this year. It sounds like once the mandatory school days was lifted they can keep them out. Our school district is doing on line stuff. Charlie has to do all his work by Fridays each week and that will count as attendance. I am glad to see they will get more credit. I feel bad for the seniors doing AP classes I have a feeling the testing will be cancelled. There is a good chance of no prom, or graduation. I read on another thread the May 2nd SAT is cancelled. Liv will be able to finish up on line and get her degree mailed.


I’d love lesson plans to be provided. Maybe they aren’t concerned re elementary level

it’s a shame the sr year festivities have come to a sCreaching  halt


macraven said:


> Sending you    but at ten feet away


Lol that’s the spirit.  How r u feeling today?


Charade67 said:


> hope we get the full truth soon.


Last thing we collectively need is false news


schumigirl said:


> May have a grilled cheese sandwich tomorrow lunchtime now.......maybe with sweet pickle.......mmmmm......


Haven’t had a grilled cheese sandwich in months. All this talk has me thinking to try one tomorrow dunked in soup lol


schumigirl said:


> So, dreading tomorrow......grocery shopping. Think we may have to visit more than one or two stores.


Target was weirdly empty yesterday. Even GD commented on it


mckennarose said:


> Did your government put you on two week lockdown? We can go out for groceries or other necessities, but they want people to stay home. I do have at least a two week supply of food here, but our grocery stores are still open. A lot is hit or miss with supply, but at least they are opening "senior hours" so my dad went this morning to grab some milk and bread.


People here are really still not taking things seriously. That suggestion needs more teeth in it   Finally closing all bars at 8 pm tonight may put a crimp in things
Ta daaaaa


----------



## macraven

Keisha 
She is a “mini me”


----------



## Lynne G

What a cutie GD is, Keisha.  

Okay, some funny,
Cat funny:


Dog funny:


And finally, 


Well, will leave the  on for all the homies in about 3 more hours.

Positive thoughts to all during this most stressful of times.


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha,,........so cute!!! I’m always amazed how she’s grown......and nice soft toy......yes, dunking your grilled cheese would be a good idea with your dental issues........I’m having grilled brie, cranberry and turkey tomorrow lunch. Plain grilled cheese we’ll keep for another day.......


Bedtime here........wine went down well tonight.......you know you just have one of those nights.......but, tomorrow is another day.

Have a great evening........off to bed........


----------



## buckeev




----------



## KStarfish82

Hi all!  Long time, no see!  A lot has been going on since I've been able to pop in.  I hope everyone is staying healthy during these times.

By the way, Hope is 8 months old already....time flies!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww.  Hope is a sweetie with a smile.  Thanks for sharing Kfish, and hope life has been good.  Nice to hear from you, and hope you can pop in more often. 

Hey Buckeev, hope all is well with you and your family.

Ooh, rainy and foggy this morning, but warmer, as 44 outside. And the temp is rising, in the 60’s this afternoon. Yeah, and with the rising temps, more rain to come. Get those ☂  out and ready.

What? I guess with all not traveling, the news just said pot hole filling will not done now, only will come out to fill an emergency one. Yeah, when so many complaining car damage. Sigh. I guess one good about teleworking, is less time to knock the balance off the car tires.

So with all this rain, quite fitting, don’t ya think? Why yes, a thirsty Thursday is upon us. Drink up, good for you.




May this thirsty day find all drinking happily, and being healthy.  Well wishes to Bobbie, hope you are healing with less pain, and hope Cam is feeling even better today.

Good Morning homies.


----------



## schumigirl

She is a cutie Kfish……..


Beautiful Thursday here......

Sun is shining and some of the lawn has been mown....down by the pond it`s still to wet and soggy. Apparently. I wasn't down that end today...….I stayed up beside the house. 

Big load of laundry on the line and they`ll dry as the sun is right on them. We sat with the bifold doors open at lunch and it wasn't cold, sun was perfect streaming in on us. 

We needed a chill time after the grocery store. We had less than half our cart full again, we were in the minority. All stores now have a limit on every product. No plans to go back out till at least Tuesday.....if we have to. 

My niece`s friend in London was knocked over (by a person not a car) and that same person took her shopping cart and went in the store! Unbelievable. 

The world really has gone crazy!!! 












​
Have a great Thursday wherever you are...…..


----------



## cam757

Good Morning!

At work today.  Office is still closed to the public so it will be another quiet one.  Rainy start to the day but it will be warm today and tomorrow.    

Have heard that some of the stores are starting to restock. Guess the supply chain is catching up from all the panic buying.  

The drive thru testing sites in this area had to shut down because they were running out of tests.  They opened 2 of the 3 back up today. 

Not sure what I will do for dinner.  Tonight would have been our Mexican dine out night.  Since dining rooms are closed, I may just pick something up on the way home. 



bobbie68 said:


> Thank you everyone for the tips and the well wishes. I am feeling a little better today



Glad you are on the mend. 



mckennarose said:


> Oh no! Another example of someone who doesn't listen?! UGH!! They had to send someone home from DH's work today because she was sick and coughing all over the place. They had to sanitize her work station. It's very scary. I hope you get some answers soon.



Oh no!! That is scary. 



KStarfish82 said:


> By the way, Hope is 8 months old already....time flies!



What a beautiful baby!! Love that smile. 



Lynne G said:


> and hope Cam is feeling even better today.



Thank so much!  I am feeling better.  



schumigirl said:


> My niece`s friend in London was knocked over (by a person not a car) and that same person took her shopping cart and went in the store! Unbelievable.



Now that is ridiculous and scary.  People have gone nuts for sure.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Schumi, the uncivilized shoppers aways amaze me.  No excuse for what happened to your friend’s niece.  Scary and rude person. 

We are still having bare shelves and no rain checks are being given at the stores, either. I am thankful what I need I have been able to get. And even more thankful that where I have gone, not that crowded.

Yay, the rain has moved out. Then tomorrow in the close to record high temp, we roll the rain dice again. Chance of rain and a thunderstorm with the mostly cloudy Friday is predicted.

Oh, and yes,


And Spring wishes to all the homies.  Smile, longer days for many of us.


----------



## cam757

Went out at lunchtime.  Confirmed that the stores are not stocked.  Worse today than yesterday.  Bought another chuck roast to grind into hamburger since none to be had.   Haven't seen chicken in over a week.  
On a happier note, weather has cleared and it is gorgeous and hot.  80 degrees today.


----------



## mckennarose

schumigirl said:


> My niece`s friend in London was knocked over (by a person not a car) and that same person took her shopping cart and went in the store! Unbelievable.


Oh my goodness!  That's terrible!
This is bringing out both the worst in some people and the best in others who are trying to help.  People's true character is showing.
I'm still annoyed at the spring breakers who were interviewed saying outrageously stupid things.  They are using really poor judgement and I hope now that some beaches are closed in Florida they can go home and re-evaluate what they think.


cam757 said:


> Went out at lunchtime. Confirmed that the stores are not stocked. Worse today than yesterday. Bought another chuck roast to grind into hamburger since none to be had. Haven't seen chicken in over a week.


Are there any smaller or family run stores near you?  Our larger stores, Walmart, Sam's, etc. seem to run out quicker than the smaller mom and pop stores.  Our local smaller stores had milk, bread, meats and toilet paper stocked earlier this week.  I don't know how long that lasted, but it was better than Walmart for sure.

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Stopping in for a quick chat and check in to see how everyone is doing.

Things are still crazy here in Santa Land.  We have now closed our front office.  We are still open, but to practice social distancing, all business is done over the phone.  Orders and payments are done over the phone,  Credit cards or your account only.  Customers call when they are here to pick up their material.  Stay in their vehicle while we are loading their material, then once they drive out of our bays they can strap down their loads.  I work for a steel company and we sell structural steel and smaller grade steel for welders, tin fabrication etc etc etc.  Basically an essential service in some instances, so someone will always be on call even if everyone is ordered to their homes.  But for now, I'm at work, and thankful that I have a little office that no one walks into.  Most customers are ok with the new protocol, others have gotten angry, said a few foul words and hung up on me.  Oh well...we can't please every one. 

It seems like some teachers are now sending assignments to students through the google classrooms they were previously using before all our schools were closed. 
@mckennarose ...I live in Canada.  Jasper is in my back yard and we can see the mountains on a clear day.  In certain grades, there are some diploma exams that are set by the government and those core subjects students need to pass those in order to graduate.  So as of right now, they are working at getting another way to get those exams as well as the students still learning to be able to write those to graduate.  I just feel bad for those graduating this year - my niece already had bought her " prom " dress and was very excited about being the senior and just doing all the fun activities that they get to do with prom.  Now that won't be happening. 

I'm making a list of items to get for groceries when we go out.  I do have a pretty good stocked pantry.  But as I continue to cook at home, some are being used up.  So hopefully I can find what I'm looking for.   So far, it seems like our grocery stores are fairly well stocked if you get there early in the mornings.  If there isn't what we need, I'll go early morning and go to work late.  I'm again, grateful for a job that allows me flexibility like that. 

@schumigirl  what a rude person.  Knocking someone over.  They were lucky that was not me.  I would have probably decked her lol.   And I think I will be stopping to pick up a few of those beverages for me.   The dh doesn't drink, but I do like to have one every now and then.  With all the craziness, it seems like " more often " than not 
@keishashadow  your grand daughter is adorable.  How are your chickens doing.  I love hearing your stories about them 
@Lynne G at least with working from home...you can stay in comfy yoga pants...heck even your housecoat and pj's if you want lol. 
Well...I should get to work on a few more papers.  Trying to keep my desk clear of any left over work just in case we get the orders not to go to work.  I just want to have everything cleared so I can stay home knowing that my part is done. 

Stay well everyone!!!  And here is a new picture of the grandbaby.  She is growing sooo fast


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, another cutie!  Thanks for sharing Pumpkin.


----------



## mckennarose

So our governor just announced that all non-life sustaining businesses close by tonight at 8.  They will begin to enforce it on Saturday.  They put out a list of what life sustaining means, but I'm sure DH's company will try to figure out how to keep working, ugh!  He called his supervisor and he said "our business is essential".  Hubby told him the terminology changed from "essential" to "life sustaining".  This is frustrating.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone quick drive by...We got our first confirmed case in our city today...Now I am expecting there were more each day! I feel it is inevitable that it will be knocking at our door. I have two teens that still go to work with the public. Brian will be working from home he can telecommute with his job. I am going to start increasing my supplements and eat as good as I can just in case. 

Went to my local natural store today and even they were low on stuff. Brian went on a supply run and got what we needed, glad they put limits in the stores.

I heard PA has joined with CT NY NJ to increase closures. All types of salons have closed, all businesses and activities except for necessity stores and restaurants on take out have closed. 

I think hearing that the automobile factories are trying to find away to make medical supplies over cars is reality biting in the but!!

I hope everyone is staying safe and healthy. If anyone you know  comes down with this may all the best thoghts and prayers be with you and them.


----------



## keishashadow

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I work for a steel company and we sell structural steel and smaller grade steel for welders, tin fabrication etc etc etc. Basically an essential service in some instances, s


My mr makes the steel lol. Many specialty types, including defense and medical. They will continue operations.


mckennarose said:


> So our governor just announced that all non-life sustaining businesses close by tonight at 8.  They will begin to enforce it on Saturday.  They put out a list of what life sustaining means, but I'm sure DH's company will try to figure out how to keep working, ugh!  He called his supervisor and he said "our business is essential".  Hubby told him the terminology changed from "essential" to "life sustaining".  This is frustrating.


Googled

https://www.inquirer.com/health/cor...ining-businesses-shutdown-order-20200319.htmlhttps://www.inquirer.com/health/cor...ining-businesses-shutdown-order-20200319.html


----------



## mckennarose

@keishashadow, 
We have the list, I think his company is trying to put themselves into another category that is considered life sustaining, when they also fit into a category that isn't life sustaining.  
I'm printing the governors order, along with the list for him to take to HR tomorrow.  Businesses can't choose which category they want to fit into.


----------



## Lynne G

I think that list came about since story in our local news said Barnes and Noble, Ross and other stores were open.  I would think Wolf’s threats will have them closed.  

We did take out from our favorite family owned Jewish place we usually eat in at. I felt like ensuring they stay in around, as they keep emailing discounts, so I know they need the business.



And yay!



Have a lovely night homies.


----------



## Charade67

Very long and exhausting day to day. I spent the whole day contacting clients about the new telehealth program we are offering. I don't think we are ready to start yet, but my boss insisted on implementing it today. I foresee lots of billing issues in my future.

The good news of the day is that the preliminary positive case in my town turned out to be a false report. So far there are still no confirmed cases in my area. However, there have been confirmed positives in Roanoke, which is about an hour to our west, Charlottesville, which is about and hour and a half to our north, and another city an hour to our east.



KStarfish82 said:


> By the way, Hope is 8 months old already....time flies!


Aww...she's adorable.



schumigirl said:


> My niece`s friend in London was knocked over (by a person not a car) and that same person took her shopping cart and went in the store! Unbelievable.


 People are getting crazy. Today one of my friends posted that a couple of nurses in Arkansas were assaulted for wearing their scrubs in public. I guess people think they are spreading the virus from their scrubs?



cam757 said:


> Went out at lunchtime. Confirmed that the stores are not stocked. Worse today than yesterday. Bought another chuck roast to grind into hamburger since none to be had. Haven't seen chicken in over a week.


So far things are fairly reasonable here, but I haven't been in a store in several days.



mckennarose said:


> I'm still annoyed at the spring breakers who were interviewed saying outrageously stupid things. They are using really poor judgement and I hope now that some beaches are closed in Florida they can go home and re-evaluate what they think.


I've seen pictures of very busy beaches, What are these people thinking?



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I just feel bad for those graduating this year - my niece already had bought her " prom " dress and was very excited about being the senior and just doing all the fun activities that they get to do with prom. Now that won't be happening.


I really feel for all of these kids. B's senior year is still very fresh in my memory. I can't imagine all the disappointments these kids are feeling.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Stay well everyone!!! And here is a new picture of the grandbaby. She is growing sooo fast


 Another cutie.



mckennarose said:


> So our governor just announced that all non-life sustaining businesses close by tonight at 8. They will begin to enforce it on Saturday.


 I saw that on the news today. Are beer distributors really life sustaining?



bobbie68 said:


> We got our first confirmed case in our city today..


 So sorry to hear that,



Lynne G said:


> We did take out from our favorite family owned Jewish place we usually eat in at. I felt like ensuring they stay in around, as they keep emailing discounts, so I know they need the business.


 We are trying to visit locally owned places as well. Today I got my lunch from the family owned Mexican restaurant near my office.

It's getting late and I should try to get some sleep. Tomorrow I help B move out of her dorm.


----------



## Lynne G

Good luck with dorm moving out today, Charade.  At least us doing it on the Friday, with an all out Saturday, was starting to get crazy as we left around lunchtime.  Where little one goes, there are many dorms, and her dorm is long, large and tall.  The elevators in it stink!  They are scary noisy, and very slow.  And of course, little one was on the top floor.  Why I sent older one to go inside.  I was the stay with the car worker. 

Ooh, today, in between my work and little one’s three classes, little one has been in Spring cleaning mode, and dresses in closet will be the next clothes culled. I get a fashion show, .

Ah, if homies need the weather report, my weather lady said it is soupy out. Yeah, the warm weather has come for the day, and even with that dice rolling rainy chances, our high temp will be close to 80. Woot! Well, and then the cold weather returns, and by Sunday, not even seeing 50 degrees. Sigh. Will be later in Spring before we see some more consistent warmer weather.

Well, as we enjoy this warm day, may all have the best Friday.


----------



## schumigirl

cam....hope your place of work continues to be quiet....less contact the better. Yes, no chickens in our main grocery stores, but our local farm places have them. And our village store had a few this morning. We are fortunate for now as freezers are full....but of course, how long will this go on. Glad you have nice weather though, that helps...….


Lynne.....fashion show will pass some time, hope your weather picks up soon.....we all need some sunshine right now. 


mrose…..I agree, the smaller stores seem to be doing better. We walked in to our village this morning for some fresh air and people are buying food. It was weird not stopping to chat to folks, our village is one of those where everyone talks to you......not today. But, how scary for where you are now......and yes, those folks on the beaches are crazy. Highly irresponsible. 


bobbie…..glad to see you are out and about, got to be a good sign.


Pumpkin.....you grandbaby is adorable....she has such a beautiful little face, so precious. Glad your place of work is being so sensible.....I think most folks are being very reasonable with that now. Yes, if someone had knocked me over for a shopping trolley I`d have been livid......it seems while most are being reasonable, there are those that just have a mob mentality.....someone looked at our cart yesterday and you could see them thinking...they haven't got that much......well, we only bought what we needed......oh yes, wine is an essential right now......lol.....we got a delivery this morning from one of our clubs.....we didn't need it as we are always well stocked with wines and hard liquor, and forgot about it to be honest.....but, it`ll get stored with the others and will be put to good use!!!! 


Charade, we thought everything was reasonable here too, till last Monday.....then it all went off the scale. Yes, I was shocked with the mindset folks are developing....attacking people for any reason......it is scary. Our little village was a haven of tranquility this morning...…..




Yes, had a walk up in the woods this morning, then into village to pick up an order from our local butcher......it is quiet. We were sad to see two of the three coffee shops in the village have closed for now. Only one that has stayed open is the Vegan one.....I`m surprised as it`s always empty.....wrong type of place for it here......no big chains here, all local and all freshly made food.

We just wanted some fresh air...…..no plans to go out for a few days now......Kyle is home from work too so we are kind of self isolating as much as possible. 

I just got a parcel delivered and the guy still offered me the electronic signature thing to sign....I declined and said I was surprised they were still asking folks to do that.....maybe they have and he forgot.......he did a squiggle for me. It was wine......definitely an essential right now!!! 

Schools finally all close here today till goodness knows when......except for kids who`s parents have essential jobs......not quite sure how that`ll work out. 

Feeling quite glad we have accepted the May trip won`t happen......I don't think we`d even take a late May trip now, it`s just too soon......one of us has an underlying health condition, so travel while things are uncertain isn't a good idea. 

September gets our focus now.......











​Have a great Friday folks.....what ever you may be doing!!! 
​


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Good luck with dorm moving out today, Charade. At least us doing it on the Friday, with an all out Saturday, was starting to get crazy as we left around lunchtime. Where little one goes, there are many dorms, and her dorm is long, large and tall. The elevators in it stink! They are scary noisy, and very slow. And of course, little one was on the top floor. Why I sent older one to go inside. I was the stay with the car worker.


I consider myself very fortunate. B is in one of the newest dorms on campus. Her room is on the first floor and pretty close to the door. 



schumigirl said:


> Charade, we thought everything was reasonable here too, till last Monday.....then it all went off the scale. Yes, I was shocked with the mindset folks are developing....attacking people for any reason......it is scary. Our little village was a haven of tranquility this morning...…..


We are going back to the store either tomorrow or Sunday and will see if it has gotten worse.  Some of the stores around here have advertised job openings. They need extra help getting the stock back onto the shelves.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 



keishashadow said:


> robo did u see NYC & other big cities begging health care retirees to step back up? Those I know who work direct patient care have shared many with immune issues are taking FMLA.



No, I have not seen that locally here. I also have an auto immune issue and issues with my legs, but If needed I would for sure do what I can do to help. What’s that saying “when the going gets tough the tough get going”. I’am so proud of the Nurses and Docs and all they are doing. I will help anyway I can.

I have a friend in Albany NY and her hubby is a ER Doc. She said he told her the hospital there has empty beds and no cases at this point.

I think in the coming weeks we are all going to be called upon to help some way.


Here was a article in Evansvilles newspaper











KStarfish82 said:


> By the way, Hope is 8 months old already....time flies!



She is beautiful.




schumigirl said:


> My niece`s friend in London was knocked over (by a person not a car) and that same person took her shopping cart and went in the store! Unbelievable.
> 
> The world really has gone crazy!!!



To bad we don’t have baby Yoda’s powers to levitate stinkers like that to a corner somewhere to think re bad behavior. That poor girl could have been injured.



Love the pic of Sheldon.




mckennarose said:


> They are using really poor judgement and I hope now that some beaches are closed in Florida they can go home and re-evaluate what they think.



They are slowly closing them. Fort Lauderdale closed theirs yesterday.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Stay well everyone!!! And here is a new picture of the grandbaby. She is growing sooo fast



She’s a beautiful baby.




Charade67 said:


> People are getting crazy. Today one of my friends posted that a couple of nurses in Arkansas were assaulted for wearing their scrubs in public. I guess people think they are spreading the virus from their scrubs?



What the public does not realize is those Nurses and Doctors are wearing hazemat suits for 8 to 12 hours so their uniforms are not coming into contact with anything.

I can tell you those disposable suits are uncomfortable and hot.




Charade67 said:


> I saw that on the news today. Are beer distributors really life sustaining?



I saw something on stock program yesterday that alcohol consumption is up for past month..   if that’s what people need to keep chilled so be it.




schumigirl said:


> Feeling quite glad we have accepted the May trip won`t happen......I don't think we`d even take a late May trip now, it`s just too soon......one of us has an underlying health condition, so travel while things are uncertain isn't a good idea.



I know it’s been a big disappointment to cancel your trip.....just think we will all have a lot to celebrate at HHN in September and October....Something to look forward for sure.

My Canadian neighbors are leaving tomorrow. We looked at all the weather along their route and looks to be ok. She is wanting to get home. She said something that struck a cord with me yesterday. She told me that if she or her husband became ill their insurance would only cover them here in the States until April 3rd. She also wants to be near her family. When they cross the the border back to Canada they have to go into 14 day self quarantine at home. So they are gathering food to travel with.

All our family is in Indiana and Kentucky. So we are going to try and make the run back to Indiana at some point. It has been in the back of my mind that if things worsen they might close State borders to.

Praying for the best that all our family’s stay healthy and that all the things that have been done so far help to stop the spread of this virus works.


I saw on news yesterday that police said in Philadelphia they were no longer going to be arresting shop lifters. WELL why would you post that. It’s like calling out every criminal setting on the side lines ready to pounce if total chaos ensues.

Bobbie68 hope you are continuing to feel better everyday.

Tink sending hugs your way 

Keisha hope the antibiotics are helping 

Schumi hope the back is feeling better 

If I have missed some who are ailing wishing you to get well soon too.

A very special hug  going out to all the grandparents who are caring for their grandchildren during this uncertain time.


On a lighter note


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Robo, crazy times for sure in my City.  Hope you can go back North, when you are ready.  So far, the only help being asked now are two of our large grocery chains asking for stocking help.  And quite a few of the people contracting the virus are in the medical community, though lucky many are not hospitalized, and thankfully not many deaths.  So other than the lack of available tests, our medical response has been sufficient to meet the demand, though many not immediately required surgeries and other medical needs are being pushed back until a later time or cancelled, to be rescheduled, to make room. On a happy note, kids made breakfast for us.  Eggs, egg whites, bacon and even grits and oatmeal.  Lucky me, with tea no less.  Perfect morning I would say.

It’s a what did lunch. Little one has a online class at noon, so I guess unless she is not seen, no noon time meal for her. Eh, I think we are all full from breakfast.

Woot!  Friday!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Morning Everyone doing a little stop in before I start to do all my work as the head paper shuffler 

I seen a report about how busy the beaches are in Florida.  Wow...just wow.  is all I can say.  I sure hope that in 2 weeks we don't see huge spikes in the number of cases from people being in such close contact with eachother.  I guess only time will tell.  

More and more businesses are closing their doors and people are self isolating.  For today, I'm still at work, but by Monday the situation may change.  For now, they hubby is working, but I feel he's like me...it's only a matter of time until they close their doors too unless people or businesses need an emergency call.  The phones are still ringing and people are trying work.  

I know the dd is hoping that her hubby's work will be closing their doors until all this craziness is done.  They were talking about hopping in their vehicle to come visit us for a bit, and see all the family here.  I know that the dd is calling every day as her anxiety is on over drive now and Thomas ( the son in law )  knows she just needs to be with family right now.  So we will happily have them come for an any amount of time that they need.  It will be good for all of us to have the little one around just to cuddle with and take those breathing moments.  When babies are in your arms, the world just stops turning so fast...and that is what we all need right now.  So we will see what happens in the next little while

We also had an interesting new story happen here.  There was a curling tournament for doctors the past weekend.  One Dr had been in Vegas, thought he was above everyone else, and didn't self isolate...and guess what....he has since tested positive, and now other dr's that were at that tournament are testing positive as well    Yup...I guess it doesn't matter how smart you think some people are...common sense just doesn't prevail at time.   The regional health authorities had received an anonymous phone call about him, then tested him and he tested positive.  There is now lawful action going to be taken against him for being such an irresponsible person.  You can't fix stupid!!!!


@Charade67  I think that is AWESOME your office is offering that service for your clients!  And right now, they are needing it more than ever.  And your right, it will probably be a nightmare working with insurance and billing after it's all said and done, but they will be receiving the help that they need to get through some very scary times.  I pray that it doesn't turn into a nightmarish hell for you after to try to sort through.   I hope packing up B goes smoothly for you.  It's just sad she is not able to finish off the year in her dorm.  

@schumigirl.  when I heard about the flights and airlines starting lay offs and cancelling flights, I first thought of you.  As much as it sucks, at least you may still have a fall trip for your favorite part of the year to Universal!  on another note...you can never have too much alcoholic beverages in the home  

@Robo56 I'm glad your Canadian neighbors are leaving to come back to Canada.  It's time, for everyone to get their behinds home.  I hope they have a safe trip.  I also hope that their family living here will do a little shopping and have a few essentials that they will need for when they arrive home.  If not...there are some delivery options as well.    I hope they get home safe and sound.

@Lynne G  that fashion show sounds like fun!!!!  I miss having girls around!!!!  Living with so many men/boys get boring at times.  Sometimes I need something other than boy humor 

Well...I should get started on shuffling these papers and actually work instead of pretending to look like I'm working

Stay well to all the other hommies out there!!!


----------



## Charade67

All of B's stuff is now out of the dorm. I just don't know where we are going to put it all.  I saw cars on campus from as far away as Alaska. I felt really bad for one of the girls on her hall. She is stuck here for the foreseeable future. Her home is South Korea and she can't go back right now.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> We also had an interesting new story happen here. There was a curling tournament for doctors the past weekend. One Dr had been in Vegas, thought he was above everyone else, and didn't self isolate...and guess what....he has since tested positive, and now other dr's that were at that tournament are testing positive as well   Yup...I guess it doesn't matter how smart you think some people are...common sense just doesn't prevail at time. The regional health authorities had received an anonymous phone call about him, then tested him and he tested positive. There is now lawful action going to be taken against him for being such an irresponsible person. You can't fix stupid!!!!


I can't even begin to respond to that without saying something that would get me kicked off the board.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I think that is AWESOME your office is offering that service for your clients! And right now, they are needing it more than ever. And your right, it will probably be a nightmare working with insurance and billing after it's all said and done, but they will be receiving the help that they need to get through some very scary times. I pray that it doesn't turn into a nightmarish hell for you after to try to sort through. I hope packing up B goes smoothly for you. It's just sad she is not able to finish off the year in her dorm.


Thank you. I am hoping it won't be the financial nightmare that I am expecting. One of the therapists has already texted me about claims.  Oh well, maybe I'll get some overtime out of this.


----------



## Lynne G

What happens when you take an evening nap.  Eh, early it is, but awake now.  But on a good note, 



And rightly so!

Good Morning homies.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Mac, sending well wishes your way.  Take care.


----------



## Charade67

It's only 10:00 and I'm already bored.  I'm currently washing B's dorm bedding and will put it in storage. 

Yesterday we had a confirmed virus case in a county just north of us. It won't be long before we get our first confirmed case here. 

Did anyone else see on the news where a man in South Carolina was arrested for faking a positive result to get out of work? The call center where he worked shut down for several days for deep cleaning. 



Lynne G said:


> Oh Mac, sending well wishes your way. Take care.


Did I miss something? Hope Mac is okay.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, there is always someone who thinks can get away with it, Charade.  Ah, not quite bored yet.  Little one’s stuff was washed and stowed away too.  Hoping all returns to dorm life this Fall. 

Well, eggs with steak breakfast, as we all decided pizza for dinner last night, instead of the steak. Seems I had a free pizza coupon, so felt like the time to use it. Eh, not our favorite tasting one, but did hit the spot.

From the hotel closing thread, saw Mac said she was not feeling well, Charade, hence again sending some well wish filled mummy dust her way.

Now waiting for DH to return from the Home Depot, to get the missing, blown over damaged parts of our fence.  Cooler day, but the sun keeps trying to come out.  Dry, so a good day to fix it.


----------



## cam757

Gloomy Saturday today. DH and I were out early this morning. A friend who works for the regional newspaper said that there was rumor floating that the governor would put our state under a 2 week mandatory quarantine today. We went out last night  and bought another round of groceries just in case.. Still couldn't find tp or chicken so we got up early this morning  and found everything  we needed at Lidl. Everything was stocked. Snagged a few fresh baked crossaints. Soo good. I think we are good for at least a couple of weeks but if this quarantine  doesn't  pan out, I am sending my friend a bill Lol! Actually  the governor  already had his daily presser and no mention of it. Oh well. At least I don't have to go out. Need gas but will go later. 

Chili for dinner tonight.

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## Charade67

cam757 said:


> A friend who works for the regional newspaper said that there was rumor floating that the governor would put our state under a 2 week mandatory quarantine today.


I really hope this is just a rumor. I need to get to the grocery store or we will be eating frozen pizza, pop corn, and pop tarts next week.


----------



## bobbie68

Charade67 said:


> I really hope this is just a rumor. I need to get to the grocery store or we will be eating frozen pizza, pop corn, and pop tarts next week.



Hi I have 2 people (1 is my cousin) with friends in the military that say the same thing. It is hard to tell if it is a rumor or not. Honestly, I am taking it to be true just in case and getting more prepared.


----------



## bobbie68

Lynne G said:


> Oh Mac, sending well wishes your way.  Take care.
> View attachment 482479




Hi is Mac okay? Did I miss something!


----------



## bobbie68

Charade67 said:


> I really hope this is just a rumor. I need to get to the grocery store or we will be eating frozen pizza, pop corn, and pop tarts next week.



Hi charade sorry I misread that you said your state. I was responding about the National Quarantine  rumor going around that my cousin and friend told me about. I am not sure about your state. Mine CT is now under the stay at home policy adapted by New York. We have no end date for it.


----------



## mckennarose

First case reported in my town.  Other people in self quarantine right now too, because of possible exposure.  So many people travel back and forth to NYC they had to put a stop to the transportation companies doing it.  We're only about 2 hours away.

One friend of my nephew's has symptoms (Fever, cough, lethargic, chills) and called the designated hospital line three times and was denied a test.  I don't know if they're waiting until people get "really bad" before testing?  It doesn't make sense.  

Our bars are shut down, but we're hearing that people are still going to some of them and they are open to regular customers on the down low.  I just don't know what is going on.  People are not taking it seriously enough.  

My father went to Aldi's this morning and said there was a rush of about 50 people trying to get in as it opened.  I am so upset with him going out today to begin with, but to be in a large crowd like that is not safe.  I knew Saturday would be busier.  He said that about 20-30 people were lined up outside, and everyone else was waiting in their cars for opening and when the doors opened, he found himself in the crowd.  



bobbie68 said:


> Hi I have 2 people (1 is my cousin) with friends in the military that say the same thing. It is hard to tell if it is a rumor or not. Honestly, I am taking it to be true just in case and getting more prepared.





bobbie68 said:


> I was responding about the National Quarantine rumor going around that my cousin and friend told me about


I've heard this several times over the past few days also.
I'm not trying to scare anyone, but if you don't have supplies for a lockdown, now is the time to get them.  We are in a state lockdown to all non-life sustaining businesses, but the grocery stores are a madhouse.  Stores have designated senior hours, but some people are complaining about it online, asking why they get special treatment and they shouldn't have to cater to them.  It's disgusting how people are being insensitive to the vulnerable.  



bobbie68 said:


> Hi is Mac okay? Did I miss something!


I missed it too.  I hope everything is ok.

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## cam757

mckennarose said:


> I've heard this several times over the past few days also.
> I'm not trying to scare anyone, but if you don't have supplies for a lockdown, now is the time to get them



Yep, i agree. I figured even if my friend was wrong, at least I wouldn't have to out in the maddness when the call is made to shutter everything nonessential. 

Hope @macraven  is feeling better today!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Hope you get better soon Mac, get some rest and stay hydrated.

Flu is horrible.

Watching Terminator 2 currently, 40s outside but actually enjoying laying around for a change been very very busy.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade.....yes, there are many people being employed here too to keep shelves stocked......more people going around is the down side. 

Robo…...yes, we applaud all of our NHS staff here for the work they are doing under terrible conditions.....it`s heartbreaking to see how exhausted they are. 
Yes, a few extra drinks here and there will do no harm at all......may do some the world of good…..I am practicing that philosophy over here right now!!!! 
Hope you get back home when you need to......


Pumpkin.....yes it kind of sucks....but not sure we`d really want to be flying to Orlando in May now anyway the more we think of it.....what will be and all that.....yes, a fully stocked wine room (large walk in storage room really) and  healthy liquor cabinets can always lift your spirit!!! Dreadful story about the doctor....no, you can`t fix stupid!! Hope you`re doing well and don't work too hard...…


Lynne....pizza is on our thoughts for tomorrow evening, if our usual place hasn't shut down...….we did think of it tonight, but I had already planned dinner...….

cam.....our local little stores are fairly well stocked, apart from pasta and tp of course......I like Lidl for a few things over here, they have very good continental meats...….gloomy day here too.....have a good one......


mac....hope the flu has disappeared along with the headaches......not  nice thing to happen!!! Many hugs......


And hugs to Keisha too who had her dental surgery yesterday......look forward to seeing you back posting again...….


And while I`m here...…..Vicki...…. Come back soon, we miss you...….




Feeling very anti social right now...….friends have all been texting and talking on WhatsApp...….goodness knows what we`ll be like in a few weeks!!! 

Tom and I are quite happy in our own bubble, we`re used to being together 24 hours a day and we like it that way........but some of my friends aren't used to their husbands being around quite so much and are finding it.....shall we say different......lol.....

Seeing pictures of folks lining up waiting on stores opening up around 5am. Lines were huge...….there is no food shortages, but these folks don't seem to understand that...….yes, we have designated senior shoppers only times. I think there is a campaign for emergency services and NHS workers to be able to have similar. There was a heartbreaking picture of an emergency service worker in a grocery store aisle where there was nothing to buy....it had been cleared. The Government is begging folks to stop panic buying...….no one seems to be listening. 

Our Government finally decided to close bars, pubs and clubs yesterday, but maybe too late. 

My friend is supposed to be flying in 4 weeks time and was weirdly told her flight is still going!!! Very confusing info all around as there is still a flight ban...….who knows!!! 

Made chocolate rice krispie cakes yesterday for Kyle and Tom, some cherry and coconut scones for Tom and I........all gone today......and today made chicken mac n cheese using evaporated milk...…..it was delicious.......but so filling!!!! Glad I never made the apple pie I planned to bake. We are stuffed. 

I very rarely take pictures of food I make at home.....but one of my friends wanted the recipe and to see what it should look like...I was clueless really as I never follow a recipe......but gave her the general ingredients and guessed amounts......I didn`t have actual macaroni pasta, so used conchiglie instead.....










Have a good Saturday night...…….Rush Hour 2 for us tonight.....and yes, wine...….


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> Seeing pictures of folks lining up waiting on stores opening up around 5am. Lines were huge...….there is no food shortages, but these folks don't seem to understand that.



I usually order my groceries online and then pick them up after work. Past 3 weeks, I havent gotten any of the meat I ordered. I sent my kid to the store during the day thinking that might work and he came home with 2 frozen turkey wings.

Today, Jeff and I split up, he was outside Walmart in line about 10 minutes before the opened. By the time he got inside, no ground beef, he bought steaks and a huge slab of salmon ( I dont eat fish). I was outside Aldis in line an hour before they opened, but we have a victory. The kids get to eat another week. I didnt hoard, just took enough for the week, but my freezer is bare. Dont know where all the meat is. People must have enough in their freezer for a year.



schumigirl said:


> Our Government finally decided to close bars, pubs and clubs yesterday, but maybe too late.



Wish ours would. Half the states say stay home the other half I guess are waiting until it gets worse. Kids are out of school, but they are not staying home. Hoping for the best, but it is scary. Not being able to be with mom and other family and friends is just awful.

Everybody stay safe.


----------



## Charade67

I just got back from Kroger. It is insane out there. No bread at all, the soup aisle was very low, most of the canned and frozen veggies were gone, very little pasta left. (Mostly gluten free) I managed to get a package of fettuccine and a jar of Alfredo sauce. No rice or beans, and no hamburger or chicken. I was going to make a white bean chicken chili next week, but need the chicken.  Oh, almost forgot, there was no Spam on the shelves. That's how desperate people have gotten. 
I started buying stuff just because it was there. I got Pillsbury crescent rolls and biscuits, fruit cups, instant pudding, and even a box of hamburger helper. (Yeh, I know, but at least it is food....sort of.)

I'm going to try one more store for chicken.......


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Charade67 said:


> I got Pillsbury crescent rolls and biscuits, fruit cups, instant pudding, and even a box of hamburger helper.



Well with that haul, you would be a shoo-in to win the food game show "chopped".


----------



## Lynne G

Target dinner time run, and done. LOL.  Yep, had to get stuff from 2 Targets, as one was better stocked than the other.  And had to do a Taco Bell run, so oddly, dinner is still not requested yet.  No matter, burgers it is when ever hunger strikes.  

Hope all Saturday night is a great one.


----------



## damo

Morning homies!!!!  It is very interesting reading the state of affairs throughout the world on our little forum.  I thought I would chirp in with the way things are in the Toronto area.  We are now about 10 days into schools being closed and most many businesses sending people home to work and everyone being told to practice social distancing.  Restaurants are all just take out now.  Most retailers are closed except large ones like Walmart and drug stores and grocery stores and liquor stores.  Many, many places have curb-side pick-up and delivery for people who can't go into stores.

There are so many people outdoors but avoiding each other.  Lots of stories of the stupids coming home from out of country travel and not self-isolating for 14 days as they have been told to.  You really have to wonder about some people.

Our grocery stores are in good shape (other than toilet paper, facial tissue and flour).  Lots of fresh fruits and veggies, meat and normal other supplies.  They are being very careful in stores to wipe things down at the cash after each use as well as grocery carts and making sure people maintain a distance of 6 ft when standing in line.

And then there is my 92 year old dad who just wants to go to Walmart in the worst way.  It's so difficult to convince him that he needs to stay home and protect himself and my 93 year old mom.

Just need some warm weather!!!!

Hunker down, Homies!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki......I have a delivery coming on Thursday morning.....although so many items now out of stock, I have no clue what we’ll get when it arrives! Yes, if everyone just bought what they needed, we’d be fine.

I went out this morning to drop some items off to the farm, drove past through the village and saw kids and families heading to see parents still. Unbelievable. I doubt we’ll see kids staying in either.

It’s Mother’s Day in the U.K. so seems as though some are listening and some aren’t.



damo......so good to see you!! Off topic, I always thought you lived on the other side of Canada?? Not sure why I thought that.......

It‘s got to be tough for your parents......they sound very independent still.......usually a good thing, but trying to have them stay home is another.

Our schools just broke up Friday, so will be interesting to see if everyone follows advice. Glad to hear you have plenty of fresh foods.......




Hugs to mac, Keisha and tink1957..........





Oddest Mother’s Day in a long time........restaurants are closing and families, mostly aren’t getting together.

I called my mum this morning and she is now in self isolation due to her age. My sister was taking her things today and they’ll talk through the door. She will struggle as she is so active, she is out every day doing something and will miss going to church too.

We should have been up there today spending he day with her.......

For us, I got a lovely card off of Kyle, flowers and a gift card. Tonight I’ll make us a rib of beef......kind of special I guess for Mother’s Day......

Plan to walk around outside in the garden for a while as it is such a beautiful day.......won’t be doing anything else.

Kyle is back at work tomorrow, seems financial folks are essential. And we have a hospital appointment on Wednesday, it’s not been cancelled which we thought it might.

Grocery stores here are not fun at all. Pictures all over showing crazy lines and empty shelves.

Dreading next time we need to go........only one store seems to be making folks stand a reasonable distance apart. We’ll go to that one.......

But, with all that......have a great Sunday whatever you’re doing......


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Mother’s Day, Schumi.  Nice gifts from Kyle.  Dinner sounds good.

Sunny bright, and cool, high won’t ever see 50 degrees. But the doves must be happy, as heard them cooing from early this morning.

Ah, late breakfast for me, cereal. Easy, and since had eggs yesterday, thinking not today. Burgers last night were lovely, with my home made salsa. Yes, we even added some corn in it. Yum. And nothing left, so guess all were hungry by 8 last night.

Hurrah, it is a Sunday, hug your mom, if ya can, or give her a call.  And to all those mums out there, Happy Mother’s Day to you.

Ah yes, a day to stay in.  May make more tea, as it’s going to be that kinda day.  Hope all the homies are feeling good, and enjoying home life.   day, homies!  Good Morning!


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Lynne......it`s a very surreal day for sure...…..


We are glad we didn't get rid of Netflix and Amazon Prime as we had planned to do.....I always said I never watched anything on them.....well, we have enjoyed a few things recently with many more shows that do appeal to us.....

Watched The Sinner with Bill Pullman and a just about to watch the second series of a show called You. It`s a similar concept to Dexter where the lead character talks to you as the show goes on.....wasn't sure at first, but it was good. Second series tonight.....

Had some fresh air too, only around our own property though......it`s nice to get out and about, weather is cold but so beautiful today with huge expanses of blue sky which is so nice to see. Ready for some warmer weather now though


----------



## cam757

Good Morning!

Happy Mother's Day @schumigirl and all UK moms out there. I hope you all have a relaxing day and enjoyable day.

No plans for today. Going to try to stay in as much as possible. I have spent way too much time (and money) in the grocery  stores and since we have confirmed  cases in my area, I need to be a little more cautious  about my outings. So far 1 case in my city and 1 in each of the surrounding cities and counties.  We had one death in the northern part of the state yesterday. The governor still has not closed restaurants  and bars. Just limited occupancy  to 10 or less. Schools are closed this week. DH and I still have to go to work tomorrow.

Sunny day today but a bit cold. Leftover chili for dinner tonight. May do some baking later. Told my DH that we are all going to walk out of our houses 20lbs heavier  when this is over.



schumigirl said:


> Made chocolate rice krispie cakes yesterday for Kyle and Tom, some cherry and coconut scones for Tom and I........all gone today......and today made chicken mac n cheese using evaporated milk...…..it was delicious.......but so filling!!!! Glad I never made the apple pie I planned to bake. We are stuffed.



Yum! Love food pics. Looks delish!


----------



## macraven




----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Hope this means Mac is feeling better.  

Ha, to be young.  Noon and little one is a slow mover.  Seems whatever in the kitchen is not that interesting.  Eh, I may get into the ice cream.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


>



Wonderful to see you!!!

Are you feeling better?


----------



## Sue M

Hello all!  Was reading this last page, I’ll try to catch up more later, waiting for my daughter to come over. We plan on a hike around a lake nearby. Hopefully not many people will be there. We’re lucky here that we live close to nature and there’s always a forest trail nearby. Don’t want to go alone because, well, bears!

Yesterday made dogo cookies, and Key Lime Pie. Had to use regular limes but it’s still good. Burgers for dinner cooked on the bbq. We’ve been having amazing weather this week. Soon to change to rain 
Today overcast.

Im glad we returned on the 9th from Mexico.  When we left for our vacay nothing was happening. Crazy.
We heard from our friend we were staying with, they’ve shut down everything now, schools, bars, restaurant. What a change. When we left they had no cases.  The Mexican govt has acted fast.

Here in BC, everything is closed except daycares, essential services. Grocery and pharmacy and liquor store, I’d say that’s essential lol. Some restaurants still open for take out only. Senior store openings here.
We have a gourmet icecream place in the park by the inlet who closed for the time being, but had to get rid of product so this weekend they were taking orders online. Was told a timeframe to come pick up at the parking lot  Amazed how many cars there were waiting for orders.  We were told to leave flashers on so they know. I have my priorities lol. Got 2 containers. One was Earl Grey and honey for me. The other brown sugar butter pecan for Mr! 

Most people have been good about distancing except this one jack wagon. I was at the grocery in the dairy case, getting some heavy cream for whipping. A guy comes around the back of me, reaches over me to take out his carton of milk. What the heck. I was taken by surprise and words evaded me. That’s rude in normal times, but now  that’s just so wrong.

Had brother in law over last night for his usual Saturday night dinner.

Looking forward to my tv shows tonite.

Mac I hope you’re well!

Schumi well May is still a bit away, most hotels and airlines are relaxing their cancellation rules.  It’s not looking good for travel but there’s time to wait and see. We have a weekend booked in May here, only 1.5 hr drive to a hot springs resort for Mother’s Day. Waiting and seeing.

I have 2 WDW trips booked, the one in Aug with my oldest dd. I‘m concerned about that one.  The next is Nov/Dec with friends.

Anyone watching Netflix, I know the name is odd, but I just finished all the seasons (5) of Peaky Blinders and loved it.  Didn’t hurt the lead is easy on the eyes, lol.  Also watched Anne With an E, that was very good too!  

Stay well everyone


----------



## Sue M

Forgot to mention, the past 2 weeks had our Sunday church via Zoom!


----------



## Charade67

It finally happened. We got our first confirmed virus case in my county today. It has been reported that it is a woman in her 70's who is self quarantined right now. 

I spent the morning helping B sort through all the stuff she brought home. We packed up her dorm bedding, cleaning supplies, and other stuff she won't need for now. 

Vicki - Have we actually met yet? I've only been in this group a couple of years. 

Damo - Sounds like I need to take a trip to Toronto. People here are getting crazy when it comes to buying food.  

Schumi - Happy Mother's Day.

Cam - I will understand if the governor chooses to close restaurants and bars, but part of me hopes they can stay open for to go orders. It's getting harder to find food isn't he grocery stores. 

Mac- Good to see you. Hope you are on the mend. 

Sue - Welcome back. 

I am dreading going to work tomorrow. 

I don't know how this telehealth thing is going to work out. We are so not ready to go live.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Wife has got a wonderful mix of music on this afternoon and evening, I’ll admit I’ve just kinda been laying around, but she’s had on many Disney classics. Really kind of nice to hear actually, although I do prefer my 80’s!!!


----------



## mckennarose

Good evening homies,  hope all are well!
@macraven get well soon!  I'm sorry you're sick.  


Vicki Rickerd said:


> Past 3 weeks, I havent gotten any of the meat I ordered.


Ugh!  That stinks.  I have to say though, some of our grocery stores stopped doing online orders.


damo said:


> Restaurants are all just take out now.


We're having some restaurants here that are closing completely now.  They did take out, like pizza places, but they are closing now too.


damo said:


> Many, many places have curb-side pick-up and delivery for people who can't go into stores.


I got an email today from Lyft announcing how they are willing to help by delivering food to low income families with children and seniors.  I was very happy to hear that.
  They're also offering rides to medical facilities if needed.


damo said:


> And then there is my 92 year old dad who just wants to go to Walmart in the worst way. It's so difficult to convince him that he needs to stay home and protect himself and my 93 year old mom.


I am right there with you!  My father is 80 (next month) and is chomping at the bit to go out.  We caught him today right before he left for the store and my husband went instead.  Now they are set for two weeks so he doesn't need to go out.  It's so hard.


schumigirl said:


> It’s Mother’s Day in the U.K


Happy Mother's Day!


cam757 said:


> The governor still has not closed restaurants and bars


Sorry if this is personal, but where are you?  


Sue M said:


> Im glad we returned on the 9th from Mexico. When we left for our vacay nothing was happening.


So glad you're home safe!


Charade67 said:


> It finally happened. We got our first confirmed virus case in my county today. It has been reported that it is a woman in her 70's who is self quarantined right now.


Oh, I'm sorry!  It's very scary when it gets closer to home.  I feel for the poor woman who has it and I pray she recovers.  Stay safe!

Our mayor has now started to update us on the cases in our town.  He can't violate hippa, and we don't know who the people are, but I appreciate his statements on how our medical facilities are prepared.  Rumors fly and we know where at least one case is.  It's across town, but our town is not that large so still close.  I can get there in about 5 minutes.  

Everyone is wearing gloves now, and most are wearing masks when they go out.  Nothing is open but the stores and some businesses deemed life sustaining.  Our grocery stores are taping off the floors to designate 6 feet, so you know if you're closer than 6 feet to someone.  They're also announcing over the speaker every few minutes a reminder to stay away from others.  We wipe down our groceries when brought in, throw clothes in the washer and we shower.  I'm sad to say that we've also taken the advice to set up a "sick room" in case one of us gets sick.  This is so surreal and scary.  Thankfully they've stopped the transportation vans to NYC, but I feel for the thousands already infected.  But still, so many are not heeding advice to distance themselves.  The National Guard is there and ready.  That's all I can say about that for now.  People who live there have sent us pics.

They interviewed two local people who have it on the morning news.  One thinks he caught it in NYC where he works, another thinks he caught it in Philly two weeks ago.  They're isolating in their house and described their symptoms and how they are protecting their other family members.



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Wife has got a wonderful mix of music on this afternoon and evening, I’ll admit I’ve just kinda been laying around, but she’s had on many Disney classics. Really kind of nice to hear actually, although I do prefer my 80’s!!!


That's nice!  We listen to Disney music too, and hubby and I were teens in the 80's so we love that music also!  

Today was an emotional day for me.  I haven't seen my mom and dad, sister, or some of my children (adults) in two weeks.  I took groceries to my mom and dad and left them on her porch and talked to her through the window.  It was so sad I cried on the way home.  I got her to set up skype tonight and we had a good chat, which was nice.  I'm worried about my husband who has to work in all this.

We cancelled our May Disney trip.  I don't think things will be anywhere near normal by then.  It's sad, but the best decision for us.  We're just doing the best we can and taking it day by day.

Everyone stay safe.  Wash your hands, stock up for at least two weeks of food and supplies, and hug your family while you can.  This is hard and I'm looking for the light at the end of the tunnel.  Sorry to be a bummer!


----------



## Charade67

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> although I do prefer my 80’s!!!


 You just reminded me of something I can do when I get bored. I want to make a list of 80's songs to add to my playlist. 



mckennarose said:


> Today was an emotional day for me. I haven't seen my mom and dad, sister, or some of my children (adults) in two weeks. I took groceries to my mom and dad and left them on her porch and talked to her through the window. It was so sad I cried on the way home. I got her to set up skype tonight and we had a good chat, which was nice. I'm worried about my husband who has to work in all this.


 Hugs to you.  My family isn't very close, so 
The separation is a lot easier on me.



mckennarose said:


> We cancelled our May Disney trip. I don't think things will be anywhere near normal by then. It's sad, but the best decision for us. We're just doing the best we can and taking it day by day.


 I am praying that things will be closer to normal by the end of May, but who knows? I'm concerned about my brother who is supposed to get married in May. I suppose they can still get married. They were planning a very small private ceremony anyway. I guess they may just have to change the location.

I think the lack of sports is getting to dh. He is currently watching something called Death Diving On one of the ESPN channels. It looks like Norwegian people jumping off a 10 meter platform into a pool. I have no idea how they are judging this.


----------



## Charade67

Now the channel is showing something called Dodge Juggle. What.Is.Happening??


----------



## mckennarose

Charade67 said:


> I think the lack of sports is getting to dh. He is currently watching something called Death Diving On one of the ESPN channels. It looks like Norwegian people jumping off a 10 meter platform into a pool. I have no idea how they are judging this.





Charade67 said:


> Now the channel is showing something called Dodge Juggle. What.Is.Happening??


You're killing me!


----------



## Charade67

There are dodgeball teams and each has a 5 pin juggler in the back. The object is to make the juggler drop the pins. I swear I am not making this up.


----------



## schumigirl

DLPN......I agree 80`s music is unbeatable......glad you had a relaxing day!

mrose…...I`m sorry you feel so bad with family. I understand how you are feeling with that. I haven't seen my mum in months, same with family. So missing this past week up there hit hard as I miss them a lot, we are all very close. Especially now as mum and some of my older family members are in lock down for 12 weeks. It`s hard. 

Although my mum did tell me her friend still went to her daughters house for dinner yesterday...….absolutely crazy!!! Who`s still visiting anyone that isn't necessary. My sister went to see my mum yesterday......spoke to her through the door and left essential groceries for her. No contact and no hugs. Sad but necessary. She said she doesn't want an ipad for contact......and of course now we can`t sit and show her how to work it anyway!!! Keep well mrose and hope you fell a bit better about everything sooner rather than later...…..cancelling a trip is never fun, but it`s the right thing to do...….




Thanks for all the Mother`s Day wishes......

Folks all over the UK yesterday were out and about flouting advice to stay home. Yes, it was a beautiful day, as is today.....but stay home.....don't visit anyone.......it`s not fun, but necessary. 

We are still seeing folks swarm into grocery stores yesterday.....it`s like watching a football match crowd heaving into the stadiums!!! Shocking. And the grocery stores extra hour in the morning for NHS and emergency staff only was overtaken by selfish idiots who thought they should be entitled to rush past everyone else......

Home made chicken noodle soup for lunch today.....dinner is bone in pork chops for some strange reason......I can`t even remember buying them. And it`ll be parmentier potatoes.......lovely name for small diced roast potatoes......lol......

Wander round the garden later........that`ll be the extent of our outside world today. 

Missing seeing friends of course, but it`s the only sensible thing to do, avoid any contact.....

Hugs to anyone who needs a virtual hug.........


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> DLPN......I agree 80`s music is unbeatable......glad you had a relaxing day!
> 
> mrose…...I`m sorry you feel so bad with family. I understand how you are feeling with that. I haven't seen my mum in months, same with family. So missing this past week up there hit hard as I miss them a lot, we are all very close. Especially now as mum and some of my older family members are in lock down for 12 weeks. It`s hard.
> 
> Although my mum did tell me her friend still went to her daughters house for dinner yesterday...….absolutely crazy!!! Who`s still visiting anyone that isn't necessary. My sister went to see my mum yesterday......spoke to her through the door and left essential groceries for her. No contact and no hugs. Sad but necessary. She said she doesn't want an ipad for contact......and of course now we can`t sit and show her how to work it anyway!!! Keep well mrose and hope you fell a bit better about everything sooner rather than later...…..cancelling a trip is never fun, but it`s the right thing to do...….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the Mother`s Day wishes......
> 
> Folks all over the UK yesterday were out and about flouting advice to stay home. Yes, it was a beautiful day, as is today.....but stay home.....don't visit anyone.......it`s not fun, but necessary.
> 
> We are still seeing folks swarm into grocery stores yesterday.....it`s like watching a football match crowd heaving into the stadiums!!! Shocking. And the grocery stores extra hour in the morning for NHS and emergency staff only was overtaken by selfish idiots who thought they should be entitled to rush past everyone else......
> 
> Home made chicken noodle soup for lunch today.....dinner is bone in pork chops for some strange reason......I can`t even remember buying them. And it`ll be parmentier potatoes.......lovely name for small diced roast potatoes......lol......
> 
> Wander round the garden later........that`ll be the extent of our outside world today.
> 
> Missing seeing friends of course, but it`s the only sensible thing to do, avoid any contact.....
> 
> Hugs to anyone who needs a virtual hug.........



Your gonna stir up all sorts of visitors with a menu like that........  !!!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, I’d love to join Schumi for lunch, as enjoy soup on our cool and gray, rainy day. 

Yeah, my mom, 92, is having a hard time not seeing family visit. I am glad some of the residents are helping her at times. We all do call, but it is hard to not have routine visitors for her, and many of us.

Kids are still not stirring, as I think little one does not have her online class until 11. Guess this not in dorm has a mom alarm if I hear nothing before 10:30. Older one is on his second week of break, and I am sure his school will notify him soon about the remainder of the term, online. Oddly, little one started her semester two weeks before him, so she is done at end of April. And she is begging for May trip, but I think August may be better. Still deciding if doing or forget. On a fun thought, my Fall flights are booked, and happy though not cheaper than last year, about the same. Thing is, now I have 5 or so nights not covered, and the last night, as I booked hotel last year. Hoping to see AP rates lower than the rate I already have, and don’t mind switching hotels, and really thinking of a motherland visit too.

With that, Happy Monday is here.


Finally, good morning and hope all is well out there in homie homes.


----------



## mckennarose

schumigirl said:


> Keep well mrose and hope you fell a bit better about everything sooner rather than later...…..cancelling a trip is never fun, but it`s the right thing to do


It's strange, but the last thing on my mind is the trip.  I'll miss going, but mostly because I'll miss having a relaxing vacation and even if Disney opens in May I don't think it would be relaxing for us.  I don't think many attractions will be open, maybe hours will be cut.  They already got rid of the entertainment in Epcot so everything may be downscaled.  And we would still worry about keeping distance from others, etc.  This virus will circulate for a long time.  Look at China... people are still getting it there, although at a much smaller rate.  


schumigirl said:


> mrose…...I`m sorry you feel so bad with family. I understand how you are feeling with that. I haven't seen my mum in months, same with family. So missing this past week up there hit hard as I miss them a lot, we are all very close. Especially now as mum and some of my older family members are in lock down for 12 weeks. It`s hard.


I'm sorry for you and your mom too.  I know a lot of us are in the same boat and it was really getting to me yesterday, thanks for your encouraging words.  ((hugs))

Well hubby is now working from home this week.  Not sure what next week will bring but we're just taking it one day at a time.  I got my parents set up for two weeks of food so they don't have to leave.  The state police are now out driving around to enforce the stay at home thing with businesses.  


Lynne, how did you know what I look like right now?! LOL!  Complete with the grey hair!  Seriously, my hair is a mix of blonde, brown and mostly grey right now.  But at least I have my coffee!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Well.......

4 hour meeting this morning, involving many different things, new authorization procedures regarding accessibility to roadways and such being closed, with many rules being enforced throughout the country now.

Now the really cool stuff!!! Got my feet up and Bill and Ted is on!!!


----------



## cam757

Well the governor  made the call to close the schools for the rest of the school year. I feel so bad for the kids that will miss their prom and graduation. This is my son's last year of middle school. It just worries me about him being academically prepared  for high school. We are supposed to hear more tomorrow  from our school system. I am hoping they will continue  with online learning.

Gov closed all nonessential  businesses such as hair salons, nail, gyms, etc. Essential stores will remain open and bars and restaurants will be open to takeout. I guess my work will still be open. We have an election in June so we need to start preparing soon but the state has given us no direction as to how to proceed.

My DH's work just had their first positive test today. My DH works for the largest private employer in the state. Thankfully, DH doesn't  work near where the person works. This is going to be just the beginning.....My guess is they will start checking temps at the gate soon.

Gloomy, cool day today. Hopefully  sunshine tomorrow. Chicken enchiladas  or burritos for dinner.

Everyone stay safe and take care!



mckennarose said:


> Sorry if this is personal, but where are you?



Southeast Virginia. About 45 minutes west of VA Beach.



mckennarose said:


> Our mayor has now started to update us on the cases in our town. He can't violate hippa, and we don't know who the people are, but I appreciate his statements on how our medical facilities are prepared. Rumors fly and we know where at least one case is. It's across town, but our town is not that large so still close. I can get there in about 5 minutes.



That is good. Our mayor put out her first statement last week and it was just a carbon copy of what the city manager  put out 2 weeks ago. We have about 100k citizens. Very disappointing in her leadership. Let's  just say I am glad it is an election year.



mckennarose said:


> Today was an emotional day for me. I haven't seen my mom and dad, sister, or some of my children (adults) in two weeks. I took groceries to my mom and dad and left them on her porch and talked to her through the window. It was so sad I cried on the way home. I got her to set up skype tonight and we had a good chat, which was nice. I'm worried about my husband who has to work in all this.



So sorry about your day. I dropped off lunch to my mom. I just handed her the bag and we talked through the door for a minute. It is tough but at least there is modern technology  to help us through these difficult times.  Hugs to you and all my SAN peeps.


----------



## Sue M

Charade that’s scary having a case in your town.

Lynne love the dog!

Schumi, MRose and everyone missing family  It is hard. I did go for a 5k walk yesterday around a lake Nearby, but kept our distancing, no hugs, took seperate cars, me & oldest in my car, we live together, youngest in her car. It’s hard.

My social groups are all staying in touch thru group texts and emails.

This morning I went to Costco.  They are doing a good job having people Queue up and spacing out store entry. Everything very orderly. Except for one woman who went to the entrance to ask if she had to wait in the queue because she only wanted one thing. Rolling my eyes!

The shoppers were courteous keeping distances.

No stores have hand sanitizer, Rubbing Alcohol, gloves, masks etc.

Mac how are you feeling?  I recorded Walking Dead last night, will watch today!  

Stay well


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, storm then the late sun is out.  All decided it was pasta night, and it was.  

City put 8pm curfew on, and my DH now required to stay home too.  Gee, an online family doing their business.  Will be weird to have all of us home on the week days.  And DH and I were given, when we want you back, will be told.  No end date mentioned.  I am thinking at least a few more weeks.  And a virus death recorded in my local hospital.  Way too close for me.  Though I did run out to restock the milk, which happily the grocery store I went to had most of the milk case still filled.  So, milkshakes with the pasta.  Perfect meal for a Monday.


----------



## Charade67

Very busy, crazy day today. I probably shouldn't use that word considering where I work. Day 1 of telehealth and 2 of our therapists have decided to jump in 100%. The other 2 are doing both in person and online sessions. I spent the day contacting clients to make sure they had all the information of the telehealth sessions. My boss is about to drive me nuts already. If a client was only a couple of minutes late to the session she would call me and ask me to call them to make sure they were coming.

I did get some good news today though, My tax return is complete and we will be getting a decent sized refund. I would have been happy just to break even.

I also managed to get a 3 pound pack of chicken and a large pack of paper towels at Walmart today. 



schumigirl said:


> We are still seeing folks swarm into grocery stores yesterday.....it`s like watching a football match crowd heaving into the stadiums!!! Shocking. And the grocery stores extra hour in the morning for NHS and emergency staff only was overtaken by selfish idiots who thought they should be entitled to rush past everyone else......


So far I haven't seen any bad behavior....yet. It's probably just a matter of time though.



schumigirl said:


> dinner is bone in pork chops for some strange reason......I can`t even remember buying them. And it`ll be parmentier potatoes.......lovely name for small diced roast potatoes......lol......


We had pork chops and mashed potatoes tonight.



cam757 said:


> Gov closed all nonessential businesses such as hair salons, nail, gyms, etc. Essential stores will remain open and bars and restaurants will be open to takeout. I guess my work will still be open. We have an election in June so we need to start preparing soon but the state has given us no direction as to how to proceed.


I hope my job is okay for now. I guess we are considered part of the medical community.



cam757 said:


> My DH's work just had their first positive test today. My DH works for the largest employer in the state. Thankfully, DH doesn't work near where the person works. This is going to be just the beginning.....My guess is they will start checking temps at the gate soon.


That's a little too close for comfort. Prayers that your dh stays safe.  I just googled the largest employer in VA.



Sue M said:


> This morning I went to Costco. They are doing a good job having people Queue up and spacing out store entry. Everything very orderly. Except for one woman who went to the entrance to ask if she had to wait in the queue because she only wanted one thing. Rolling my eyes!


 There's always at least one.



Lynne G said:


> And a virus death recorded in my local hospital. Way too close for me.


Scary thought. We have several clients who work at our hospital. I'm thankful that they have decided to take the telehealth optoion.

I am so incredibly sleepy right now, but it is still too early to go to bed. I will try to stay awake for at least another hour.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well making a late night stop in!!!  
.  
I just finished writing a midterm online.  The last one.  This week starts another heavy class in  pharmacology .. The medical terminology was hard enough...now to add this...oh my.  Only 6 more weeks left until I'm done.  I will be looking forward to some free time once this part is complete.

Things have seemed to hit a quiet lull here.  Most businesses have closed.  Even our optomistrist and dental offices have closed except for emergencies.  Most restaurants have closed except for take.  Even the dinning rooms at Tim's and Mcdonalds have closed except for the drive through.  All spas, hair salons etc have closed.  The  Real Estate association has asked all offices to close down and not show anymore homes.  Most retail stores have closed as well.  It is very quiet.  The city has even closed all playgrounds to help prevent the spread of germs.

We did go our shopping yesterday.  We took stock of what we had on hand.  We made our list prepared for the worst.  I was pleasantly surprised that it was NOT crazy busy at all wherever we went.   Most things were in stock, except for paper products at one place, pasta, some canned veggies, flour and yeast.  I was able to score a jar of yeast sitting in the cat food isle...so I snapped that baby up.  I will have enough now for when we get the total lock down of not work except for essential services.  I would like to get one more bag of flour as the one I have is half gone, so I'l be watching some fb groups of postings where people are finding those items.   I wish some of you were able to find what your needing.  I should be set for a few weeks now, except for some fresh items and milk.  I wish I could just send you all the items your needing 
For now, both the hubby and I are working, with safe social distancing.  My work has finally set up some of our salesmen and others so they can work from home.  I can cut my hours if I want to.  I'm not sure I will do that quite yet...as I'm sure that our province will be put into a total lock down soon.  More people getting sick, and people not listening to the stay home orders.  

I did see an elderly lady yesterday when we were in our local butcher shop.  I looked at her and said " please go ahead of us, you need to get your butt home and have someone else shop for you.  I don't want you in here any longer than you have to be. "  She said her family wasn't around so she had to come out   But there are many people here offering to get groceries for those who shouldn't go out...i told her of a few so she could call them for in the future. Hopefully she does.  If she was my mom, I would be kicking her butt home!!!!!

Well my parents should be able to come out of self isolation soon, if they don't present with symptoms soon.  They went to the Vancouver area for my uncle memorial service.  And of course, someone there, tested positive for the virus.  So now there are about 8 people from that one gathering ( this was before limits were put on the number of people at a gathering )  on our side who are now symptomatic and have tested positive as well.  I have been praying that my Mom doesn't come down with it...because my Dad's lungs would not do well with this virus.  He has always had trouble with his lungs.  And he doesn't smoke.  But it will take him months to get rid of a cough.  So far...so good. Only a few more days until they are free to roam the neighbourhood again lol.  
Well...I think it's time to enjoy a beverage with the remote for a bit before I head to bed.  Hope to stop in tomorrow and see how everyone is doing!  Stay safe and healthy everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

Taco Tuesday is here. Yay!


Hope Mac is feeling good enough that a Taco Bell drive through today, as it is a good day to do so homies.

Good Morning, and cool out.  Hence, inside tea with lounge wear, how nice is that?  Yeah, and still have a long sleeve shirt one.  Men in my house think I keep it too warm.  Um, no, a perfectly warm temp when not even 50 again today.  

Yay, Pumpkin finished her exam and those 6 weeks should fly by, and done that class. Nice of you to be kind to that elderly lady.

Charade, hope work is easier for you today.


----------



## schumigirl

Think we are going through very similar things all over right now.


We are now in lockdown. Only allowed to go out for essential grocery/medical shoppi and essential medical appointments. Walks for exercise in no more than 2 folks.

But, the pictures of folks on the Tube this morning again were terrifying. Hundreds huddled in together getting to work. One nurse was tweeting later, that’s the only way she could get to work!

And the building trade have still to work......very inconsistent rules, Boris hasn’t gone far enough with this. 

Our local stores seem to have adequate amounts of food available and our butcher was well stocked this morning by all accounts. One of my friends lives in the centre of the village and her cottage looks down the whole street......she says it is so weird seeing hardly anyone moving around. Hairdressers and non essential stores all closed. 

Hearing of pubs having lock-ins of their own.......crazy.

Getting used to keeping contact with friends via WhatsApp and various other group chats as I mentioned a few days ago......I’m sure all of my groups of friends are complying, but seems some of us know someone who is still visiting other folks for a meal......crazy again as it’s not essential.

Getting a few jobs done around the place while we have this extra time. And chatting to everyone of course takes up time.......

Made a pepper sauce this morning for chicken breasts tonight, will make same potatoes as last night and some roasted veg. I had some Philadelphia cream cheese to use up, so made up a smallish individual lemon cheesecake for me and two small chocolate ones for my two. Looking forward to dinner tonight!

Hope everyone has as good a Tuesday as you can get.......


----------



## Sue M

@Pumpkin1172 good luck with your classes!  Almost there. Prayers for your parents not coming down with this virus. I worry about my husband who also has lung problem.  Now all funerals are canceled here. And we’re attending church via Zoom!  Things sound about the same here in Vancouver. I’m also expecting a total shutdown as people are just not listening  Not only have they closed playgrounds but have been forced to take down basketball hoops cause the youth are just not listening. 
I went to Costco yesterday. They are well organized. Only letting a few in at a time. Visual cues outside about distance along the line. People good about distance inside. Only one person unloading groceries at a time. After the cashier sprays down everything Between shoppers. 
No pasta and no chicken.

@Lynne G perfect!  I may have to breakout our Tequila in honour of the day!  I have never tasted tequila like we brought home from Mexico. Incredibly smooth, hardly tastes like tequila lol!

@schumigirl its unbelievable some pubs here and restaurants weren’t complying. They thought outside patios would be ok.  
We’re only having the brother-in-law over now for Saturday night dinner. I feel it’s the only meal he gets in a week. His wife passed away years ago, and still has made no attempt at cooking. No interest.


Nothing on the agenda for today. Will make chicken soup from leftover chicken or maybe a chicken casserole.  The Mr wants brownies lol so guess I’ll bake some. 
Dreary rainy day here. Only 10:30 am and haven’t done much.  Wondering if our Aug trip will happen.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a mid day stop in.  The papers are all shuffled off my desk for now.   I'm probably heading to do a drop off for a friend who is still isolating from travelling home from the US.  She is needing yeast, and butter.  So I'll run to the grocery store for some butter for her and I told her I would share a bit of my yeast since I lucked out and found some while out shopping on the weekend.  

Hopefully Mac is slowly starting to feel better

@Sue M   It will only be a matter of time before Alberta is in a total lock down as well.  They are just limiting more and more...which they should be.  I"m glad you made it back here safe and sound.  I have seen pictures and news features on everyone trying to get back...and wow...some of them look like a complete gong show.  

@schumigirl YUM!!!  Your dinners always sound amazing.  I still have to decide what to whip up tonight.  I'll get the boy who is at home to take out what meat I want. so that it's ready to cook when I get home.   I sure hope that they will make things more clear in the next couple days about who is actually able to stay open and who is not.  I have many other friends who are saying that their bosses " think " they are an essential service...but reality they are not.  Hopefully the restaurants and pubs start to comply.  Most of our closed down over a week ago, due to a lack of patrons.  And then the government put the ax to any that were left.  Some people just don't understand the meaning of " stay home"  

@Lynne G   It is cold here too.  We just got done a heavy snowfall warning.  I had to trudge through snow YET AGAIN this morning to get to work.  But I was able to pick up my favorite tea along the way.  Just trying to support those businesses open yet.  So I'm grateful for the job and my tea this morning...even if my feet got cold and wet from all the snow.  

@Charade67 I hope you have a better day today.  The telehealth sounds like an amazing option now, considering more people will need some extra help during these crazy times.  

Well, I'm going to head to the bank and pick up some lunch.  Maybe do some shredding this afternoon while I print off some papers for my course work this week.  

Have a great day to all the other hommies that frequent here.  I hope everyone stays healthy!!!!


----------



## bobbie68

Hello everyone...I am glad to see postings here. It's a good way to check in on everyone. Things here are about the same except for a second confirm case in my city. It is not a very big one but big enough to be called it. The teens are s till working Liv is having a hard time with this though. With her autism comes germophobia and some OCD so she is really struggling on the cashier shifts. She seems to do better with cleaning or self check out. I think she is going to have to talk to management about switching positions for now. Charlie is still mostly just filling orders for on line. Target did implement a few positives. They have increased their wages to $15.00 and are letting them shop an hour ahead of the public on three days a week. At this point we will take anything to help. 

Our store shelves here are empty one store after another. I first thought that people were taking it as soon as it comes in but Charlie said the trucks are not full. I am hoping the supply chain stays moving.

I am feeling better each day. I am still being careful with lifting anything. I hope to be back to full health in a few weeks. Brian is still busy working on the house. We are just going to have everything ready to go for when things turn around.

Our Govenor from what I heard will be making  the announcement  that the school system will be shut down till the fall, this was no surprise.

SueM Nice that you were able to take a walk with your kids bus sad you couldn't hug younger one!! I think this is one hard part of this pandemic is that we have to stop physical contact with our loved ones for everyone's protection. I am sure add to that so many lonely and isolated people look forward to a hug from a friend or a stranger. I hope we can all do this again very soon. I am going to make some brownies today also. Not sure who wants  them but usually goes over big. Nice of you to have your brother in law over for company. I hope your chicken meals are good ones!!!  Brian has to attempt Costco again this week!!

Schumi Belated Happy Mother's Day to you!  Glad that they are taking it more serious now for you. I really think the lockdowns, stay at homes and social distancing is really the best way to end this awful pandemic. Glad that you are keeping up with your friends. Yes it does take quite a bit of time, I never realized it. Your meals sound as good as ever, glad you are able to take some nice distance walks. I hope you are still on the mend!! 

Pumpkin Glad to hear you finished a midterm and on your way! I know how stressful school can be without adding everyday life and a pandemic. I hope your parents come out of quarantine good and stay healthy. Nice that you are finding what you need, it soundsl like you have a good plan. I hope your upcoming class goes well for you. I would have said the same thing to the woman, how sad that she has nobody! I know we just have to remember to be kind to people and help one another that is how we will get through this.

Charade Yay!! for the refund and the score on the chicken. These days I don't know which one I would be happier for LOL!!!  I hope the new tele work gets better and your boss relaxes a bit. I hope B is adjusting to being back home! I was laughing about your DH trying to find different sports to watch, some of them sound crazy. Charlie who just got into football this year, is watching football games of his favorite team for several years back.  

Lynne I hope your mom is still doing good and getting help where she is. Glad that you are working on your fall trip, it sounds like it is coming together. I think May trips all around are going to be hard to do! I hope everyone does well being home together, and yea we don't have a definite how long Brian will be telecommuting but we think about 3 weeks. Milkshakes are liked around here very much, for me it would have to be an oatmilk shake!!

Cam I agree with you on school. Charlie was looking forward to all his senior activities. I am thinking when this is all over I want to do something special for him. I can understand how you are worried about your son not being prepared, but I am sure it will all work out. I will keep your DH in my thoughts that he stays healthy and safe at work. Glad you were able to drop something off to your mom, it helps to know you can do something for her. I am not happy with my mayor either, I am hearing nothing from him. Unfortunately we just had an election.

Mrose I am sorry that you are having a hard time missing your family. My mom died many years ago and I don't have much family here anymore, just my dad but we are not that close. I know if my mom was alive I would feel the same way. I am sorry you cancelled your trip, I can understand what you mean by it is a relaxing time, especially after this mess we are all going to need it. Don't ever worry about sounding sad or venting, I have done it here and so have others. This is a place for anyone to come that needs it. We take the bad with the good, the sadness with  the happiness. 

Mac I hope you are feeling better and got Taco Tuesday!

DLPN Oh my I haven't seen Bill and Ted in years. I hope you enjoyed it!

I want to say a special hello to all the rest of the SANS family who are out there, I hope everyone stays safe and healthy!


----------



## mckennarose

Hi SANs family, hope everyone is well.
Mac, we miss you!  Hope you're feeling better soon.  ((hugs))



cam757 said:


> My DH's work just had their first positive test today. My DH works for the largest private employer in the state. Thankfully, DH doesn't work near where the person works. This is going to be just the beginning.....My guess is they will start checking temps at the gate soon.


Oh, I'm sorry.  I'm glad he's not in the same area.  We're hearing more and more of the same thing from family members working.  It hasn't happened yet to hubby, but I know it's only a matter of time.


cam757 said:


> Southeast Virginia. About 45 minutes west of VA Beach.


Ok, I know the approximate area.  We've vacationed at VA beach, but not for a few years.  It must be nice to be so close to the ocean!  Our family is all over the PA, NY and NJ area and I grew up going to the NJ beaches.  My cousin lived in Tom's River NJ near the beach and we loved visiting them.  They moved down south eventually but still visit his father who lives near the beach in SC.


cam757 said:


> That is good. Our mayor put out her first statement last week and it was just a carbon copy of what the city manager put out 2 weeks ago. We have about 100k citizens. Very disappointing in her leadership. Let's just say I am glad it is an election year.


Well, things have taken a turn here and I'm actually angry with our mayor.  We live about 2 hours from NYC and people work in the city and commute, but a lot of other people travel by transportation vans, which the mayor said he was putting a stop to.  But I guess one of them threatened him with legal action and he is now "recommending" they voluntarily stop.  Of course they're not, and we have a steady stream of people from NYC, which you know is a major epicenter of the virus.  It's so frustrating.  People have contacted our state representative and she wrote to the governor's office asking for help.  


cam757 said:


> So sorry about your day. I dropped off lunch to my mom. I just handed her the bag and we talked through the door for a minute. It is tough but at least there is modern technology to help us through these difficult times. Hugs to you and all my SAN peeps.


Thanks Cam!  I'm doing better today.  I saw my dad while he was going to mail something so I spoke to him from a distance of about 15 feet to the street.  He promised to wash his hands when he got home.  I know it's hard for them stuck inside too, he likes to go go go!


Sue M said:


> Schumi, MRose and everyone missing family  It is hard. I did go for a 5k walk yesterday around a lake Nearby, but kept our distancing, no hugs, took seperate cars, me & oldest in my car, we live together, youngest in her car. It’s hard.


It's sad, I'm sorry for you and everyone feeling the same.  My eldest and her husband drove past the house yesterday and we spoke on the phone, but could see them through the window.  It is good to see their faces, even though we can't get close.  My kids facetime me all day now that everyone is off.


Lynne G said:


> City put 8pm curfew on,


I wish they would do it up here.  I know it's tough but people are just not listening.  Even for a week, I think would be helpful here.  Hang in there!


Lynne G said:


> And a virus death recorded in my local hospital.


I saw that, and the others today.  Our death toll is rising.  No one in my county yet, but all around us.  I keep getting emails from 2 hospitals (I'm sure you know which ones) that they are prepared for patients, but I just don't know what will happen when more cases come up.  We're up to 851 today at noon and 7 deaths.


Charade67 said:


> I did get some good news today though, My tax return is complete and we will be getting a decent sized refund.


Yay!!  I love hearing bright spots!  Will that go to the Florida vacation fund?  


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Only 6 more weeks left until I'm done. I will be looking forward to some free time once this part is complete.


The home stretch!  I'm sure you'll be happy to be done!  Good for you!  My youngest has about the same amount of time and she's more than ready to be done.  We still don't know if the college will have graduation ceremony but we're not counting on it.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I did see an elderly lady yesterday when we were in our local butcher shop. I looked at her and said " please go ahead of us, you need to get your butt home and have someone else shop for you. I don't want you in here any longer than you have to be. " She said her family wasn't around so she had to come out


I'm glad you were able to help her a little.  I saw our elderly neighbor leave today and we didn't get her in time to tell her we would go get whatever she needed.  She lives alone and is still driving at 86, God love her!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> If she was my mom, I would be kicking her butt home!!!!!


This is my struggle with my dad.  My mom will stay home, unless he takes her for a ride because she doesn't drive, but they told me on Sunday that even though the church is not having services, they are still open for prayer a few days in the week.  I told them they absolutely can't go!  That did not go down well with my dad.  He's ex-army, super independent and used to going out all the time.  It's just too dangerous for them right now.


schumigirl said:


> Hearing of pubs having lock-ins of their own.......crazy.


Oh yes, we have the same thing here.  They will open for regulars.  I can't stand it.


schumigirl said:


> But, the pictures of folks on the Tube this morning again were terrifying. Hundreds huddled in together getting to work


Same in NYC.  One of my cousins lives in Hoboken, which is right outside the city (I mean that you just look across the river and can see the Trade Center, that's how close) and another in Queens and they don't drive at all.  My cousin in Queens doesn't even own a car.  They rely on the subway for everything.  Millions don't have the ability to get around without the subway, but it's disgustingly dirty to begin with.  


schumigirl said:


> Made a pepper sauce this morning for chicken breasts tonight, will make same potatoes as last night and some roasted veg.


Oh yum!  I have to ask... what is a pepper sauce?  And how do I make it?


schumigirl said:


> I had some Philadelphia cream cheese to use up, so made up a smallish individual lemon cheesecake for me and two small chocolate ones for my two


Yum again!  I love cheesecake!


bobbie68 said:


> She seems to do better with cleaning or self check out. I think she is going to have to talk to management about switching positions for now.


My youngest works part time in a grocery store.  They just started something for employees who don't feel comfortable going into work at this time and they won't lose their job.  She's going in tomorrow to see what it's about.  She's been off since Friday, which I was very glad of.


bobbie68 said:


> I am feeling better each day. I am still being careful with lifting anything. I hope to be back to full health in a few weeks.


So glad you're feeling better!


bobbie68 said:


> Mrose I am sorry that you are having a hard time missing your family. My mom died many years ago and I don't have much family here anymore, just my dad but we are not that close. I know if my mom was alive I would feel the same way. I am sorry you cancelled your trip, I can understand what you mean by it is a relaxing time, especially after this mess we are all going to need it. Don't ever worry about sounding sad or venting, I have done it here and so have others. This is a place for anyone to come that needs it. We take the bad with the good, the sadness with the happiness.


Thank you for the kind words!  It's hard, but I know I'm not the only one feeling the same during this time.  It's hard for all of us and I pray for an end to this mess soon!

Hubby, youngest dd and I went for a ride today (with the dogs!) and it's amazing to see how many people are still crowding stores and roaming about.  Walmart parking lot looked like a normal day, the parking lot was full.  We saw a bunch of guys playing basketball and one guy was wearing a mask.. clearly he didn't understand HOW the virus is spread because that mask won't help at all if he's touching the basketball.  We passed the testing site and the parking lot was full.  Lots and lots of people in cars and walking wearing masks and gloves.  One guy in a Mercedes was wearing a full hasmat gas mask looking thing that actually scared me a little!

It's a strange new world we're in now.... stay safe everyone!  ((hugs))


----------



## Charade67

Another busy day, but not quite as crazy as yesterday. My boss is going to drive me insane though. Last week, when we were researching telehealth, I made a list of the insurance companies we deal with and what their billing requirements were. I told my boss that one company required that you join their telehealth network. Of course, no one has done that yet, so today I sent everyone a link to join. My boss emailed me back and asked what do you know about this. I swear sometimes I feel like I am talking to a brick wall.  I'm going to call the company again tomorrow because I think they may have relaxed that requirement now.

On a happier note, I decided to support a local business today by buying ice cream at the shop near my office. They were offering a take out special of 2 pints of ice cream, waffle bowls, chocolate sauce, caramel sauce, peanut butter, graham cracker topping, cookie topping, and sprinkles. We had some very yummy sundaes for dessert tonight made with chocolate ice cream and cookies & cream ice cream.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I just finished writing a midterm online. The last one.


Congrats!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Things have seemed to hit a quiet lull here. Most businesses have closed. Even our optomistrist and dental offices have closed except for emergencies. Most restaurants have closed except for take. Even the dinning rooms at Tim's and Mcdonalds have closed except for the drive through. All spas, hair salons etc have closed. The Real Estate association has asked all offices to close down and not show anymore homes. Most retail stores have closed as well. It is very quiet. The city has even closed all playgrounds to help prevent the spread of germs.


Sounds very similar to what is going on here. Today one of our therapists was trying to decide if we were considered essential or not. Um...I certainly hope so. People need their mental health treatment especially now. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> The telehealth sounds like an amazing option now, considering more people will need some extra help during these crazy times.


We have some clients who are resisting. Two of our therapists aren't giving any choice. It's either telehealth or nothing. The other 2 are still seeing some clients in person, but one of them is considering going to telehealth only. 



bobbie68 said:


> Liv is having a hard time with this though. With her autism comes germophobia and some OCD so she is really struggling on the cashier shifts. She seems to do better with cleaning or self check out. I think she is going to have to talk to management about switching positions for now. Charlie is still mostly just filling orders for on line. Target did implement a few positives. They have increased their wages to $15.00 and are letting them shop an hour ahead of the public on three days a week. At this point we will take anything to help.


I hope target management will be kind and work with Liv to make her job more comfortable. Very nice that they have increased wages and giving employees special shopping time. 



mckennarose said:


> Yay!! I love hearing bright spots! Will that go to the Florida vacation fund?


It will probably go to the pay off the new roof fund and the B's room and board for next year fund. 

I need to go find something to do. Dh is glued to the Motortrend network. He loves watching all of those car restoration shows. They all seem to same to me.


----------



## Sue M

@Pumpkin1172 ugh not snow. Temps have dropped here but not snow.
My friend in Calgary just canceled her visit here. Her elderly mom lives here and when she’s in town we usually have a get together. She used to live up the street from me.

@bobbie68 good to hear from you. Hope Liv is able to get her job sorted out.  It’s always a worry for our children no matter how old they are being out with this virus. 
Only thing we did today was drive to the car mechanic so husband could drop his car off and I drive him home. 
Thanks, I decided on chicken & rice soup. It was delicious if I do say so myself. I prefer broth type soups, Mr likes cream soups lol. I put lots of veggies in it. 
Good to hear your feeling better. I guess the Covid 19 is putting a crimp in your relocation plans. Stay safe. 

@mckennarose it is a strange new world indeed. It’s so scary for all of you living in or near NY. ANd it’s true many don’t own cars there and rely on trains or subway system. Especially those who work in Manhattan where there is no parking. I worry for my brother and his family who live on Long Island.

@Charade67 I hope that office knows how lucky they are to have you. 
 I just got an email from my Doctor saying they were doing some appointments via a telehealth type thing if suitable. Trying to reduce people in the office. I guess that would be fine for people needing Rx refills or to discuss symptoms to see if an office visit is necessary. I think it’s a good idea. I don’t want to risk sitting in a waiting room.

Today I supported a local icecream business too!  Their physical building is closed, but they’re taking online orders paid online, then for 2 days, this week Fri & Sat. They distribute the orders from their parking lot. You wait by your car with flashers on, they call out order #, and when yiur # is called you indicate where you are and they bring your order. It seems to be working.  They are a small business and make great icecream.  So while they aren’t open they’ve found away to stay afloat. Clever.  This is my second time ordering. I ordered last week too. 

Have a good night everyone!  Only 9:30 here so gone midnight for most of youse!  Guess Schumi should be up in awhile getting the bacon ready for us!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, what happened is fell asleep early.  Night owl I am not, but leaving lights on, as I will try to get back to sleep.  That   is waiting patiently, as while it is Wednesday, I need more sleep, so he does too.  Night homies.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah. though it is a rainy and cool feeling day, hello high of 48.  Periods of heavy rain, and yep, these are the kind of days I do not mind working in a warm home. And ugh, a report of snow too.  Happy my rain is not close enough to freezing that it becomes snow.  Hope the snow goes away, for those still seeing it.  

With that, a Happy Wednesday is here. And why yes, I woke the camel up, and he’s here to wish homies a happy hump of a day.


And for those hoping our homie Wendy is feeling good, and no more back issues, with a go countdown to Halloween horrors Universal style, here’s a what day it is reminder:



Thus, yes, a weekend is slowly coming into sight.  Get over this middle hump of a day, and woot! A Friday will be here in two more sleeps.  And yay know, time for a sleep in Friday.  Yeah, long enough connecting, I need a three day break.  Woot!

Ah yes, time to refill the tea.  I seem to need warm.  And nice, we got bagels the other day, so toasted one and did that smear of cream cheese, also just bought, and decent snack if a breakfast.  Don’t worry, seems the freshman 20 will be all us teleworkers.


----------



## schumigirl

pumpkin.......thanks, I always enjoy cooking and apparently my dinner last night was one of the nicest yet according to my son!!! Praise indeed!!! Yes, it`s been confusing to say the least for some businesses as to whether they are essential.....I`m shocked we are getting a wine delivery today...didn't expect it, but just got a txt to say it`ll be here today and will be dropped off with no contact, and thanks for ordering. Well, it`s a standard to monthly delivery from that company, but, I guess it`s keeping delivery drivers in jobs which can only be good. 

When does your heavy snowfall stop where you are?? I`m so sorry I forget sometimes where everyone is.......and glad you are doing so well with the course!!! 


bobbie……..so good to see you here. Hope Liv can change positions easily....I hope they are so glad she is actually at work enabling the stores to open that they`ll help her out. So many people to be grateful for right now. 

Take your time getting better bobbie.....I always think it`s too easy to do too much when we start to feel a little improvement....so take it easy even after you feel you`re improving......that's Nurse Carole telling you who has no medical training whatsoever......lol....well, I am a first Aider if that counts!!! 

Thanks,  I am more or less back to normal now.....patience is the key. yes, not meeting friends is tough, but we have technology which is amazing. Common sense really.....so many flouting the no going out to visit folks though. Keep feeling better.....


mrose…..it`s hard to keep a distance from family, but may keep them alive is what we`re all thinking......I know my sister struggled only seeing my mum through her window last Sunday.....but got to be so careful. 

Oh I know Hoboken.....lol.....made a quick visit there during one of our trips.....fabulous views of the City!!!! Hope your dad is doing ok...….

Peppercorn sauce is delicious......so easy.....cream, butter, beef stock, shallots pounded down to pulp, but that's just for me, diced finely would be good, and around 2 large tablespoons of peppercorns ground up in a pestal and mortar, again personal preference, we like ours very peppery. There are a million recipes online, some add brandy some add other ingredients like Worcestershire Sauce....we prefer ours with no alcohol (weirdly lol) I never measure, just by eye.....it is delicious!!!! 


Charade...hope folks embrace the new way to help them in these times.....so many are being left by the wayside and still need all the help they can get. Nice on the tax return too......and yes, we are supporting local businesses where we can too. They need all the help they can get to survive. 


No bacon today Sue......we have plenty, but keeping it for the weekend......dull breakfast of toast this morning, none of us fancied anything else. 


Lynne is up and ready too..…..nice cup of tea is the cure all for everything in the UK...….


And another shout out to macraven, keishashadow and tink1957......hope you guys are all ok...…..




I`m so glad my mum is fine with all of this and understands she can`t get visitors nor go out to anyone else`s house......it`s hard but it may keep her healthy a lot longer. She is or was, a real social butterfly! 

We are all calling her more often and making sure she has what she needs. I can`t physically shop for her as I`m 5-6 hours away anyway, but I`m sending her magazines and books from online sources......all contactless delivery. She`s well aware of the risk from cardboard delivery boxes, and will deal with that accordingly, but happy to know she is dealing well with no visitors rule. 

Still a little crazy over here with shops apparently.....and the weather here is so beautiful right now.....we`re lucky to have a lovely garden, woods and forests behind us that are usually deserted and the beach is a 15 minute walk away in the other direction where everyone seems to be keeping a distance according to friend who walked her dog there this morning. Roads are deserted here, but further into cities its not as deserted. 

Our health workers are begging everyone to please self isolate and not mix. It`s heartbreaking to see their pleas and folks to ignore them. They have posted lots of images holding up paper signs saying similar things, I`m sure it`s the same in the US. 



​


Local communities are all pulling together.....notes through everyone`s door, again no contact, with a telephone number to call if you need help of any kind....shopping, post letters and such or even to just chat. Stark reminder on the bottom to beware of scammers.....it`s a sad day when they have to put they`ll never ask for bank details or similar. But, there are some real lowlifes out there. 

Today...…..will wander in the garden as it is so beautiful......

Dinner tonight is another bone in pork chop.....but wonder if we may get to grill outside as it`s so mild. We`ll eat inside, but it`ll be our first grill of the year so far if we do. No idea what to have for lunch...….but as we had breakfast so late it`ll be a while...….















Happy Wednesday right enough to all...……..


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, tea drinker since little, Schumi.  When I went to England twice, I always came home with tea. And yes, your meals always sound lush.  I have to limit our use of pork, as little one is not fond of pork loin, chops and meals with pork, but hey, we all make an exception with  .  

Quiet morning is nice, when only DH and I are working and up.  Kids are sound asleep, and I think little one has a morning class, so she may be the first kid up, though older one, still on break this week, is more of an earlier riser, and a more pleasant riser too.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yep, tea drinker since little, Schumi.  When I went to England twice, I always came home with tea. And yes, your meals always sound lush.  I have to limit our use of pork, as little one is not fond of pork loin, chops and meals with pork, but hey, we all make an exception with  .
> 
> Quiet morning is nice, when only DH and I are working and up.  Kids are sound asleep, and I think little one has a morning class, so she may be the first kid up, though older one, still on break this week, is more of an earlier riser, and a more pleasant riser too.



Kyle isn`t a fan of pork either.....any other meat he`s fine with, especially steak ...….seems to be common among my friends kids too......Kyle is having macaroni cheese tonight, so pork chops are usually split into packs of two in freezer when we bring home the order from wholesale butcher we use…...yes, bacon is always a popular choice!!!! 

Sounds a nice quiet morning for you...….


----------



## Lynne G

Seems Kyle and little one would get along fine, Schumi .  She enjoys a good cut of steak.  Hope your afternoon is going well, and seems like a good day to pop open a nice bottle of wine, new or already had.  

Not sure dinner, though a mention of noodles and cheese would be a winner in our house.  Hmm,I do have leftover pasta from the other night, milk and cheese.  Maybe that can be our meal too.  Hmm, 4 way consensus here.  Though I tend to be the majority decider.  LOL


----------



## Lynne G

And ack, saw Prince Charles has the virus, be safe all our English homies!


----------



## cam757

Dreary, rainy Wednesday in my part of the world.   Expecting 1-2 inches of rain today and by the looks of the ditches this morning we are well on our way. At work today.  After this week we will start rotating our days in the office.

Another case was announced at my DH's work.  I think his employees are a little on edge now. The employee worked in a different building so no immediate concern but still....

I am starting to hear of friends and family being furloughed or laid off.  Most are friend's teenage kids who work in the food service industry but my DH's aunt was furloughed from the power company. Crazy!

I may try to do take out for dinner.  I think I need a break from cooking 





bobbie68 said:


> Charlie is still mostly just filling orders for on line. Target did implement a few positives. They have increased their wages to $15.00 and are letting them shop an hour ahead of the public on three days a week. At this point we will take anything to help.



Wow! That is great for him! Hopefully some of these folks in the service industry can get temporarily hired by these big stores until things get better. Scary about the trucks not being full though. 



Charade67 said:


> My boss is going to drive me insane though. Last week, when we were researching telehealth, I made a list of the insurance companies we deal with and what their billing requirements were. I told my boss that one company required that you join their telehealth network.



My DH's work just waived the $10 fee to get a Teladoc consult.  That is big business now.  I wish I would have bought stock when my friend told me to 6 months ago.  The price has doubled now.



Charade67 said:


> On a happier note, I decided to support a local business today by buying ice cream at the shop near my office. They were offering a take out special of 2 pints of ice cream, waffle bowls, chocolate sauce, caramel sauce, peanut butter, graham cracker topping, cookie topping, and sprinkles. We had some very yummy sundaes for dessert tonight made with chocolate ice cream and cookies & cream ice cream.



What a great idea and YUM!  These small businesses are really coming up with some great ideas to keep afloat! I saw a pizza place selling make at home pizza kits.  So cool!



Sue M said:


> Peppercorn sauce is delicious......so easy.....cream, butter, beef stock, shallots pounded down to pulp, but that's just for me, diced finely would be good, and around 2 large tablespoons of peppercorns ground up in a pestal and mortar, again personal preference, we like ours very peppery. There are a million recipes online, some add brandy some add other ingredients like Worcestershire Sauce....we prefer ours with no alcohol (weirdly lol) I never measure, just by eye.....it is delicious!!!!



That sounds delicious! I am going to have to try that next time we have steaks.


----------



## Charade67

Quick post while I am on lunch break. 


schumigirl said:


> Charade...hope folks embrace the new way to help them in these times...


 Today we had 4 people just not show up. I managed to get one by phone and his excuse was that he didn’t understand the instructions. It is literally click on the link in the email I sent you and it takes you right into the HIPAA compliant chat room. No need to signs up for anything. I swear a lot of people have suddenly become computer illiterate. The email also said to call me with any questions. 



cam757 said:


> What a great idea and YUM! These small businesses are really coming up with some great ideas to keep afloat! I saw a pizza place selling make at home pizza kits. So cool!


 the ice cream place I went to yesterday is now teaming up with a local Italian restaurant to do a pizza dinner and ice cream dessert take out.

Something fun for today. Six years ago we were expecting snow of a coating to an inch. Here’s what actually happened.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I sometimes think the weather people make up the snow totals, Charade.  We had the opposite one year.  Saying 4 to 6 inches and we got a dusting.  But of course, that forecast made the bread and milk frenzy. 

Just a dreary day, as Cam has, and neat for a pizza kit. None done around here, with no real good small business ice cream shop close either.

And ack, see some one got to the pasta.  Oops.  I think I may have another box, will have to see.  Otherwise, change in dinner plans.  Maybe suggest getting dinners from our favorite Jewish deli.  Hmm.   Hope all the homies have a lush meal, like Schumi.


----------



## schumigirl

cam......peppercorn sauce is delicious for steak, and with chicken.....it’s been a long time since I made it fresh, so I was glad it was a hit with my two. Hope your rain doesn’t last too long......and yes, although I love cooking, it’s take out on Saturday night....and it’ll be pizza.  


Charade......it no longer surprises me some folks can’t complete a simple function at times. Simple instructions don‘t seem to be so simple at times!




A few days into lockdown.........we’re all doing ok.......although I have run out of flour, of all kinds! Got a grocery delivery coming tomorrow morning and no flour to be had there either......I guess I won’t be baking much next week. 

Managed to get another grocery delivery slot for two weeks from now and hopefully they’ll have flour nearer the time and I can add it later, as it’s showing sold out for now. Slots are like gold dust right now.

We’re also using the local butcher and village/farm stores for essentials as they are open a few hours every day. 

It‘s quite nice just the three of us home all the time for now.....but nice. We all sat out in the garden for a while this afternoon as it was just beautiful, then we played NYC monopoly for a while before dinner.....haven’t done that in a while.....then Kyle and I payed a few games of poker......think I forgot most of what he taught me few years back!! 

Wine didn’t arrive today, but coming tomorrow......told them there’s no rush......we have plenty of wine at home always!! But they were full of apologies for the delay.....

So, two deliveries are the highlight of our day tomorrow......and think it’s to be another glorious day, so we’ll get out in the garden again hopefully.......

Hope your Wednesday has been a good one.......


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone...I let the teens have the TV today to play their video games. I have it on the news a lot but I have noticed that I get more depressed when I have it in the background all the time, so I am going to turn it on from time to time on the anchors that I like. I watch CNN and have narrowed down the ones I like.

It is rainy and cold here today. The heat is on a bit to take the chill out. Brian took the kitty to the vet this morning for his treatment as he starts telecommuting tomorrow. He reminded me he will be working and that I can't bother him to much. He will still take care of the bending and lifting stuff I am afraid to do. Charlie is pretty good and really is home during the day. Liv tries but her OCD is so bad right now that she is afraid to touch things. We are trying to work around her and I.

Last night got take out from our favorite local Italian place. We are trying to get take out a couple of times a week to support our locals. I had their eggplant and liguine it is so good. I love eggplant but hate frying it so it is a treat. Tonight I am going to cook a turkey breast. I am trying to stretch our meat out. The stores are just not stocking it so I want to make sure we have some in our diet. I am alternating with pasta and vegetable dishes. We do like tofu so that will be on the menu as well.

I talked to Brian and the teens about setting up a trip for the fall just in case things don't work out right away to move down to Florida. I booked a trip for September 24th to October 1st staying club level at PBH. Brian and Charlie love the halloween stuff,  so I will by them a  two day halloween event ticket in addition. Liv and I don't like the scary stuff at night so we will do our own thing. This will be part of Charlie's graduation gift. I feel bad he probably will miss everything. If we get there in the fall then I will probably keep some of the days anyway. We will drive so we can do some house hunting also.

We have the no plastic bag law here and if we want them if a store has them it is 10 cents. We all bought our reusable bags, well now stores are telling us that we can't use our reusable bags in the store and have to use their plastic ones at no charge. I am not sure why they didn't give an explanation.

Sue glad you enjoyed the soup. We love cream soups here, corn chowder is a favorite. Yes everything is put on hold right now, which has gotten me a bit down. It is our dream to live down there and excited to make it happen now. The main problem is Liv is suppose to start school there in August and we need to start establishing residency. Liv may have to do on line a little more. She was anticipating starting on the campus at the new college. I hope you enjoyed the ice cream, I love it from shops. What a great way for them to get through this tough time and you can help support them. I hope you get some nice weather.

Lynne I hope you avoid the snow and get the warm weather. Boy do I see the freshman 20 coming on already for me!!! I would rather battle that then this virus any day!!! I love bagels and cream cheese, however, I have been on a minimal dairy diet and I can only have gluten free bagels and limited yeast. It is not the same. I am glad that it is working good with everyone home. Yea no pork for us we stopped over a year and a half ago. I do find other substitutes. Enjoy your tea on these cool days.

Schumi thank you and your right I find myself trying stuff I probably should hold on. I am so nervous to do anything wrong as I don't want to end up in the hospital right now. LOL! I appreciate nurse Carol's advice!! Liv is scared to to talk to her bosses. I understand that.  She asked if it is okay if she gives up a couple of her cashier shifts right now to minimize her exposure, I said yes we can figure out how much you actually need.  I am not sure how much they appreciate them putting  themselves and their families at a higher risk, I hope so. Glad you are just about better. It feels good when you get there. I use to get a wine order from a vineyard in Missouri years ago that we liked. It  is a nice delivery to get anytime. Enjoy your walks outside and your family time.

Cam I hope your DH stays safe at work, it is very scary out there. I don't mind when it is warm out but rain and cold do not mix well. Getting take out and a  break from cooking is always nice. You know that your purchase means extra to the place. Sorry to hear about your family and friends losing jobs. Hopefully it will be a quick temporary thing and with the stimulus package it will only be a small hiccup. 

Charade I hope things get easier at work like this. Oh that was a nice idea from the ice cream shop, your sundaes sounded really good. I am glad to see that local shops are finding creative ways. Brian and I have been putting our money into home projects so I understand that. I think when I am feeling better I am going to have to find some stuff to do. I was planning on getting the house ready to move but just don't know yet. Nice flashback pic, I hate when they are wrong.

Mrose Thanks and yes Brian and I keep going out for rides, (we play pokemon go) so we need to get our fix LOL!! I hope your dogs enjoyed it it's a good idea. Glad that you got to talk with your dad, and find ways to see your family even if it is for distance. I know it is so frustrating to see people not taking this seriously, it makes it hard for us who are. The quicker we all do this the quicker we can get on with our lives safely and healthy. I hope things work out with that transportation issue. That's nice about your youngest's job, target is not going that  far but they are trying to find ways. I hope yours has some graduating ceremony. Charlie is sad about his senior year.

 A speical hello and thoughts to our SANS who can't post I hope everyone is doing good and staying healthy.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

bobbie68 said:


> Hi everyone...I let the teens have the TV today to play their video games. I have it on the news a lot but I have noticed that I get more depressed when I have it in the background all the time, so I am going to turn it on from time to time on the anchors that I like. I watch CNN and have narrowed down the ones I like.
> 
> It is rainy and cold here today. The heat is on a bit to take the chill out. Brian took the kitty to the vet this morning for his treatment as he starts telecommuting tomorrow. He reminded me he will be working and that I can't bother him to much. He will still take care of the bending and lifting stuff I am afraid to do. Charlie is pretty good and really is home during the day. Liv tries but her OCD is so bad right now that she is afraid to touch things. We are trying to work around her and I.
> 
> Last night got take out from our favorite local Italian place. We are trying to get take out a couple of times a week to support our locals. I had their eggplant and liguine it is so good. I love eggplant but hate frying it so it is a treat. Tonight I am going to cook a turkey breast. I am trying to stretch our meat out. The stores are just not stocking it so I want to make sure we have some in our diet. I am alternating with pasta and vegetable dishes. We do like tofu so that will be on the menu as well.
> 
> I talked to Brian and the teens about setting up a trip for the fall just in case things don't work out right away to move down to Florida. I booked a trip for September 24th to October 1st staying club level at PBH. Brian and Charlie love the halloween stuff,  so I will by them a  two day halloween event ticket in addition. Liv and I don't like the scary stuff at night so we will do our own thing. This will be part of Charlie's graduation gift. I feel bad he probably will miss everything. If we get there in the fall then I will probably keep some of the days anyway. We will drive so we can do some house hunting also.
> 
> We have the no plastic bag law here and if we want them if a store has them it is 10 cents. We all bought our reusable bags, well now stores are telling us that we can't use our reusable bags in the store and have to use their plastic ones at no charge. I am not sure why they didn't give an explanation.
> 
> Sue glad you enjoyed the soup. We love cream soups here, corn chowder is a favorite. Yes everything is put on hold right now, which has gotten me a bit down. It is our dream to live down there and excited to make it happen now. The main problem is Liv is suppose to start school there in August and we need to start establishing residency. Liv may have to do on line a little more. She was anticipating starting on the campus at the new college. I hope you enjoyed the ice cream, I love it from shops. What a great way for them to get through this tough time and you can help support them. I hope you get some nice weather.
> 
> Lynne I hope you avoid the snow and get the warm weather. Boy do I see the freshman 20 coming on already for me!!! I would rather battle that then this virus any day!!! I love bagels and cream cheese, however, I have been on a minimal dairy diet and I can only have gluten free bagels and limited yeast. It is not the same. I am glad that it is working good with everyone home. Yea no pork for us we stopped over a year and a half ago. I do find other substitutes. Enjoy your tea on these cool days.
> 
> Schumi thank you and your right I find myself trying stuff I probably should hold on. I am so nervous to do anything wrong as I don't want to end up in the hospital right now. LOL! I appreciate nurse Carol's advice!! Liv is scared to to talk to her bosses. I understand that.  She asked if it is okay if she gives up a couple of her cashier shifts right now to minimize her exposure, I said yes we can figure out how much you actually need.  I am not sure how much they appreciate them putting  themselves and their families at a higher risk, I hope so. Glad you are just about better. It feels good when you get there. I use to get a wine order from a vineyard in Missouri years ago that we liked. It  is a nice delivery to get anytime. Enjoy your walks outside and your family time.
> 
> Cam I hope your DH stays safe at work, it is very scary out there. I don't mind when it is warm out but rain and cold do not mix well. Getting take out and a  break from cooking is always nice. You know that your purchase means extra to the place. Sorry to hear about your family and friends losing jobs. Hopefully it will be a quick temporary thing and with the stimulus package it will only be a small hiccup.
> 
> Charade I hope things get easier at work like this. Oh that was a nice idea from the ice cream shop, your sundaes sounded really good. I am glad to see that local shops are finding creative ways. Brian and I have been putting our money into home projects so I understand that. I think when I am feeling better I am going to have to find some stuff to do. I was planning on getting the house ready to move but just don't know yet. Nice flashback pic, I hate when they are wrong.
> 
> Mrose Thanks and yes Brian and I keep going out for rides, (we play pokemon go) so we need to get our fix LOL!! I hope your dogs enjoyed it it's a good idea. Glad that you got to talk with your dad, and find ways to see your family even if it is for distance. I know it is so frustrating to see people not taking this seriously, it makes it hard for us who are. The quicker we all do this the quicker we can get on with our lives safely and healthy. I hope things work out with that transportation issue. That's nice about your youngest's job, target is not going that  far but they are trying to find ways. I hope yours has some graduating ceremony. Charlie is sad about his senior year.
> 
> A speical hello and thoughts to our SANS who can't post I hope everyone is doing good and staying healthy.



We’re there the 20th - 30th


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  I will be there that time too Bobbie!  

Very very scary, a person in our office building tested positive.  I was not there when that person left sick, but too close for comfort for me.  Though when I went in for a few hours, I washed my hands more than a few times, and used paper towels to open the shared microwave, coffee maker, and frigid.  It just shows ya, I am good with staying home.  And yeah, another person from the township has died.  Both were elderly men, but oh so scary times right now.

Ended up with eggs and waffles, as little one and older one made a Chick-fil-A run later in the afternoon, and I was filled for hours from a milkshake.  It was delicious too.  Now chilling for the night.  Enough excitement for me with that info above.  I’d like some happy news, and Bobbie’s helped with the trip info.

Have a good night all, and please be safe and healthy.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

We are having Texas Roadhouse to go tonight......  .......


----------



## bobbie68

...I am excited to see a few SANS family going the same week. I think there are a couple of more. I am always up for meeting new people. This will be our first time at HHN. I know Brian and Charlie will enjoy it!

I had to do something to get excited just been feeling blah lately!! Look forward to hearing more about peoples plans!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

bobbie68 said:


> ...I am excited to see a few SANS family going the same week. I think there are a couple of more. I am always up for meeting new people. This will be our first time at HHN. I know Brian and Charlie will enjoy it!
> 
> I had to do something to get excited just been feeling blah lately!! Look forward to hearing more about peoples plans!!



We have been at Universal many times during HHN but never attended until last year and had a blast, we’ll be going at least a couple nights this year!

Our youngest will be 12 and says he wants to try it this year so if we think something may not be suitable for him we’ll do our best to possibly avoid anything like that, I felt last year there was several things he would have liked.


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie…..it must be hard to watch Liv feel uncomfortable speaking to her bosses. I hope they help.....and glad to see you are continually improving every day......yep, planning some garden time today too, another beautiful day here......although next week the doom and gloom weather is back apparently.....will make the most of this sunshine while we can. And yay for HHN......we arrive September 6th till Oct 1st and will certainly be attending it more than a few nights for sure!!! The kids will love it...….


Lynne....that is far too close for comfort!!! Yes, I`m glad Kyle is at home right now for two weeks as I have the dreaded couple of symptoms......no temperature thankfully...….stay well and enjoy your home comforts where at least you know everything is clean and only family around. 


Scott......12 is a decent age for HHN. I`m sure your boys will love it......I forget did Mrs DLPN attend HHN too??? I know someone there last year went without their wife/mum.......



So, another not so good nights sleep...….this cough is relentless, but I don't think it`s the dreaded 19. I think it`s a regular cold, which is weird as I had a bad cough for two weeks in January too after not having a cough or cold for years. I do think I feel better today, just watching my two for any symptoms. 

But, we are maintaining all the rules, Kyle is off work for 14 days and I`m contained till Monday next week, which will be 7 days for me. But, still won`t be going out unless I really have to. Kyle`s work have been really good a shave most employers I believe. 

Groceries have been delivered, driver was superb and called us to say he was about a minute away, would drop the groceries at our door then knock. We then brought it in but managed a brief chat with him. He said the stores are filled with whole families shopping instead of the advisory limited amount of people. 

Now just the wine delivery and I can fill a couple of those empty shelves in our store room!! It`s a big room to fill!!! 

Lunch is sandwich rolls with honey ham and some with shrimp  in a marie rose sauce which is our shrimp cocktail sauce for lunch......dinner is butchers sausages grilled outside. Will make up sliced potato parcels......of course they have to be cooked in butter!!!! It`s a trial........

But, have a great Thirsty Thursday..........


----------



## Lynne G

Okay, sunny day in store, and even closer to Friday now.  Woo!  And even though my high of close to 60 is not that hot to me, I will be thirsty on this Thursday.  So fitting, no?  Yep, Schumi and I know it’s Thirsty Thursday.  

Oh Schumi, sorry your night was not a good one. Hope you get a very good sleep tonight. And yay, for getting grocery order. in some ways, it is nice to have the family home for days. And with the work, they are deep cleaning, and we cannot return to at least the 1st. Personally, I did not expect us back until the 6th. And yeah, I am so ready for a haircut, been almost 2 weeks now from my missed appointment.

Hope all stay thirsty, and join Schumi and me drinking a cup of tea, and well, could join her for that lush meals list today.

Eh, thinking cereal again this morning.


----------



## schumigirl

We have almost 60F today Lynne.....but a little chilly outside of the sunshine. But incredibly pleasant.

Yes, it is nice being home with not much to do. Glad they’re doing a deep clean at work, and yes, I was lucky and had just got my hair cut and coloured a week before they closed up shop.



Wine is coming in next hour, then we may wander out for a walk as it is so beautiful........almost every window is open in rooms that we are using......very unusual in March.

Almost lunch time.......definitely seem to be snacking more......and it’s never healthy snacks......who wants to nibble on carrots or peppers..........

Potato chips, dip and all things savoury for me........my two are into all the baked goods and chocolate!


----------



## larissawbb

We moved our May trip to November 13 - 26 HRH family suite. It will be our first time at HRH.  It is my favorite time of year anyway. Seems like everyone is aiming for fall.  We may all run across each other.
Our local stores shelves have been bare but I’ve found meat, eggs, maple syrup and root vegetables through our local farms leftover CSA surplus.  It may be an option for others and worth it to look around.


----------



## Lynne G

Nice you get that family suite in the Fall, Larissa.  And even better, finding food you wanted.  Guess I have been lucky too, as my kids shopped for me, and came back with what we needed.  

Ah, sunny day, so may do a walk for lunch, as like Schumi, enjoying this warmer, sunny day.  Not enough to open our windows, though.


----------



## Sue M

Good morning all. It’s almost 8am and 35F brrrr, supposed to go to 45 in the afternoon. Partly cloudy now but rains are coming.  Had on of those nights, woke up at 3:30 and don’t think I dropped back off until 5ish.
Yesterday on the way to mechanic to pick up the SUV we stopped at our friends farm to pick up eggs. Big outing of the day lol.

@Schumi yes, we also save our bacon for weekends. Weekdays it’s usually oatmeal. Great peppercorn recipe!  I’ve never made it from scratch, perhaps I’ll try!

@bobbie68  keep your spirits up!  When all this is over you’ll get there. Right now the most important thing is to keep safe and protect your health.
We have also been requested not to bring our reusable bags from home too. It’s to prevent transmission of the virus. We don’t know what surfaces could be infected taking same bags place to place.
I hope Liv has had success speaking to her boss. It must be hard to not phone yourself when you’re watching your child suffer.
Congrats on your Universal trip. We were there last year but are chickens and didn’t go to HHN nights lol. I did enjoy a Sans meet at HR. Was fun meeting up and putting faces to peeps.
We have a trip planned to the Motherland early Aug! I hope.


@cam757 so scary about DH’s work. I’m glad my oldest isn’t working at the moment, her daycare hardly has any children right now. My youngest is working from home. She works in a small office and now only 1 person is allowed in the office at a time.

@Lynne yikes. Is your work doing anything to prevent the spread of the virus? Scary times indeed. Hope you’re able to work from home.
I wish we had Chic-FiL-A here. It’s my treat to go while in Florida. Love their chicken, waffle fries and lemonade.
edit- I just read your post about the deep clean. Yay. 

@DisneyLifePapioNe ive never been to Texas Roadhouse!  Hope you enjoy HHN!  We don’t go!  I’m a whimp and don’t like things jumping out at me! 

@schumigirl I just read you’re having symptoms. Hope you’re better soon and it’s not Covid.
Sounds like our dinner last night. Sausage from the butcher grilled, seasoned potato wedges, and salad.
Funny cartoon about hair colour!  I’m afraid my sparkles are showing but the good thing about blond is that it’s not that noticeable!  May be a long wait here until salons reopen.

@larissawbb congrats on reschedules for trip. I can’t see the parks being open by May.  I’m worried about my WDW trip early Aug!  Strange times.

Nothing much on the adgenda today. Just finished watching our PM’s (Trudeau) daily address to the country. Nice, he announced people who have lost their jobs due to the virus will be able to get relief funds of $2000/mo 
I think I may bake some oatmeal cookies today. And walk dogs before rain comes. I miss our great weather of the last 2 weeks. It has now turned cold, in 40s and rainy. The rain seems to make it feel colder. 
yesterday I cleaned out a few hanging baskets to get them ready for planting. But that won’t be for another month. This year I want to try growing my own garlic.


----------



## pealala

Hello everyone! Recently joined the boards after reading on and off for about a decade! I'm currently in Virginia. Always love stopping by the US threads...I'm an AP for both there and WDW currently. Did HHN for the first time last year and loved it. Have a trip currently planned for Sept, assuming everything is back and running. Hope everyone is having a great day so far...


----------



## macraven




----------



## Sue M

pealala said:


> Hello everyone! Recently joined the boards after reading on and off for about a decade! I'm currently in Virginia. Always love stopping by the US threads...I'm an AP for both there and WDW currently. Did HHN for the first time last year and loved it. Have a trip currently planned for Sept, assuming everything is back and running. Hope everyone is having a great day so far...


 Welcome! Let’s hope things are back running. I have a WDW trip booked for early Aug. I’m from British Columbia.


----------



## schumigirl

Larissa......good news on the change of dates......I’m feeling more settled now I know we won’t travel in May.....too risky for us. I know we arrive at some point late November......off hand can’t remember!! Sounds awful but so many dates rummaging around my head right now.......but hope to be able to say hello......and yes, local places seem to have plenty of items for sale. Tom said one of our farm stores was brimming with food yesterday. If they’re open it’s well worth a visit instead of the main grocery stores. Much better quality too. 



Welcome along pealala...........




So, it has turned so cold tonight!! We decided Grilling wasn’t an option. 

Ended up making sausage casserole......kind of spicy, with mashed potato......very rich and warming........how can a day change so quickly....temps have dropped rapidly.

Another cosy little night in.......although, not much else to do!! I’m glad we genuinely enjoy each other’s company. Although this cough I have is driving everyone up the wall!!!

But, I do have a sleepy night time cough medicine Tom bought today.......will look forward to that later! 

So, no glass of wine tonight as it’s not recommended to mix this med with alcohol........having a ginger beer with lime.....


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


>


A Mac sighting!  How are you doing?


----------



## pealala

Sue M said:


> Welcome! Let’s hope things are back running. I have a WDW trip booked for early Aug. I’m from British Columbia.



Thank you!

I had a trip booked for Tokyo & Tokyo Disney for May that we cancelled in February...then used that money to book a cruise for May which is now going to also be cancelled. LOL Will stick to just Florida for a while once everything eases


----------



## macraven

Hi Sue and all the homies!
Still in bed and have another 6 days of isolating
I read through the forum/ threads when my headache is not overwhelming.

Hope all the homies are hanging in there and managing as best as they can.
You all sound like you are doing good.
I enjoy reading what all are up to.

Trip planning, disboards  and reading sites for hhn saves me from boredom.
Lol

Add me to the September meet ups!
I’ll be at the Darkside September 26


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Mac, rest and relax, and hope you are feeling better every day.  Double woot! As I will be there 6 days before you, and 6 days after you arrive, at least what I think I am doing.  Definitely will meet up with ya, as will be at RPR most of the time, if I keep my over a year old ressie.  

Well sunny day, so did not have time to do a lunchtime walk, but doing one  now, as rain predicted the next 4 days.  Boo!  I want more beautiful, warm and sunny Spring days.

And welcome Peala.  Come back and post more.  Another East Coaster is always nice to have join the SANS.  

Hope all have a lush dinner.  And have to say, won’t eat any sausage.  Not a fan.  Will tolerate a beef hotdog, and that’s it.  Hate patties and links of any kind of sausage.  I do cook it, as little one likes some kinds, and the men eat almost any kind.


----------



## Charade67

What part of VA? I'm in the central area.


----------



## schumigirl

We just had a lovely moment in all the madness in the UK.

There was a campaign for everyone in the United Kingdom, at 8pm tonight to stand outside, lean out of windows, go on balconies and clap, cheer, shout and whoop in support of our wonderful NHS staff  and carers who are all working so hard for us during this crisis.

We went out to clap and cheer and could hear folks for miles from the villages around us as it is a still night......folks were setting off fireworks and yelling their support. 

It was a little overwhelming to hear the support our wonderful doctors, nurses and everyone else who is at work while we stay home.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Woot!  Mac, rest and relax, and hope you are feeling better every day.  Double woot! As I will be there 6 days before you, and 6 days after you arrive, at least what I think I am doing.  Definitely will meet up with ya, as will be at RPR most of the time, if I keep my over a year old ressie.
> 
> Well sunny day, so did not have time to do a lunchtime walk, but doing one  now, as rain predicted the next 4 days.  Boo!  I want more beautiful, warm and sunny Spring days.
> 
> And welcome Peala.  Come back and post more.  Another East Coaster is always nice to have join the SANS.
> 
> Hope all have a lush dinner.  And have to say, won’t eat any sausage.  Not a fan.  Will tolerate a beef hotdog, and that’s it.  Hate patties and links of any kind of sausage.  I do cook it, as little one likes some kinds, and the men eat almost any kind.



lol.....Lynne, I’m the opposite of you......I won’t touch a hotdog, but like a good quality sausage meat......

Wouldn’t eat a grocery store one though.

Now thinking of dinner tomorrow night........steaks on the grill.......now that is lush!!!

Sausages if they’re made from quality are lovely, but get a cheap one.......bleurgh...........


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> bobbie…..it must be hard to watch Liv feel uncomfortable speaking to her bosses. I hope they help.....and glad to see you are continually improving every day......yep, planning some garden time today too, another beautiful day here......although next week the doom and gloom weather is back apparently.....will make the most of this sunshine while we can. And yay for HHN......we arrive September 6th till Oct 1st and will certainly be attending it more than a few nights for sure!!! The kids will love it...….
> 
> 
> Lynne....that is far too close for comfort!!! Yes, I`m glad Kyle is at home right now for two weeks as I have the dreaded couple of symptoms......no temperature thankfully...….stay well and enjoy your home comforts where at least you know everything is clean and only family around.
> 
> 
> Scott......12 is a decent age for HHN. I`m sure your boys will love it......I forget did Mrs DLPN attend HHN too??? I know someone there last year went without their wife/mum.......
> 
> 
> 
> So, another not so good nights sleep...….this cough is relentless, but I don't think it`s the dreaded 19. I think it`s a regular cold, which is weird as I had a bad cough for two weeks in January too after not having a cough or cold for years. I do think I feel better today, just watching my two for any symptoms.
> 
> But, we are maintaining all the rules, Kyle is off work for 14 days and I`m contained till Monday next week, which will be 7 days for me. But, still won`t be going out unless I really have to. Kyle`s work have been really good a shave most employers I believe.
> 
> Groceries have been delivered, driver was superb and called us to say he was about a minute away, would drop the groceries at our door then knock. We then brought it in but managed a brief chat with him. He said the stores are filled with whole families shopping instead of the advisory limited amount of people.
> 
> Now just the wine delivery and I can fill a couple of those empty shelves in our store room!! It`s a big room to fill!!!
> 
> Lunch is sandwich rolls with honey ham and some with shrimp  in a marie rose sauce which is our shrimp cocktail sauce for lunch......dinner is butchers sausages grilled outside. Will make up sliced potato parcels......of course they have to be cooked in butter!!!! It`s a trial........
> 
> But, have a great Thirsty Thursday..........
> 
> 
> View attachment 483434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 483435
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 483436
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 483437
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 483438



  She did not attend either last year, it will be her first time also!!!

She is a big chicken too so it will be loads of fun!!!!!!


----------



## pealala

Charade67 said:


> What part of VA? I'm in the central area.



I'm in Hampton Roads, near downtown Hampton!

We had potpie for dinner...it's nice to use the extra time at home to cook more


----------



## mckennarose

Hi everyone, hope all are well and that our Mac is recovering!

Today was sunny, a little warmer at 60 so hubby, youngest dd and I took a walk in the woods on a Native American trail by a river.  It was really nice to get out of the house for a bit.  There were others out on the trail, but not many.  We saw two people biking and stayed more than 6 feet away when they passed us, and some others walking that were really far away.  We made homemade pizza for dinner (mine was gluten free) and we're still working on fixing up the spare bedroom.



Sue M said:


> @mckennarose it is a strange new world indeed. It’s so scary for all of you living in or near NY. ANd it’s true many don’t own cars there and rely on trains or subway system. Especially those who work in Manhattan where there is no parking. I worry for my brother and his family who live on Long Island.


We're about 2 hours, depending on traffic, about 120 miles.  Close, but also not close.  We've been having an issue with people coming from NYC and our city has been pleading with the bus and van companies to stop going back and forth.  Finally one bigger bus company announced yesterday that they will stop tomorrow.  But our local news was at the bus station last night when the NYC workers were coming home and the newscaster asked them how they felt about the buses stopping and that the governor and White House has asked that all who come from hot spots, like NYC, voluntarily quarantine for 14 days.  The people interviewed said they will have to drive now, and they had no intention of quarantining.  They work in the city and go back and forth.  It's so frustrating.


schumigirl said:


> mrose…..it`s hard to keep a distance from family, but may keep them alive is what we`re all thinking......I know my sister struggled only seeing my mum through her window last Sunday.....but got to be so careful.
> 
> Oh I know Hoboken.....lol.....made a quick visit there during one of our trips.....fabulous views of the City!!!! Hope your dad is doing ok...….


We got my mom and dad to use skype yesterday and all the kids and I got on with them.  It's was a little confusing with so many on, but fun!
Unfortunately someone hit my parent's car yesterday.  It was parked by their driveway and a young driver smacked it.  When the insurance company called my mom today they told her they have to do more investigation because her insurance may not be valid.  I feel so bad for them!  We've been going to the store for them so they don't have to go out and now they have to go out to get the car fixed.


schumigirl said:


> Peppercorn sauce is delicious......so easy.....cream, butter, beef stock, shallots pounded down to pulp, but that's just for me, diced finely would be good, and around 2 large tablespoons of peppercorns ground up in a pestal and mortar, again personal preference, we like ours very peppery. There are a million recipes online, some add brandy some add other ingredients like Worcestershire Sauce....we prefer ours with no alcohol (weirdly lol) I never measure, just by eye.....it is delicious!!!!


It sounds delicious!  Thanks for the recipe, I LOVE to cook and I'm always looking for something new.


schumigirl said:


> We are all calling her more often and making sure she has what she needs. I can`t physically shop for her as I`m 5-6 hours away anyway, but I`m sending her magazines and books from online sources......all contactless delivery. She`s well aware of the risk from cardboard delivery boxes, and will deal with that accordingly, but happy to know she is dealing well with no visitors rule.


Those are really good ideas to send your mom!  I know it's hard not seeing her and I'm glad you found new ways to make her day and keep in touch.


cam757 said:


> Another case was announced at my DH's work. I think his employees are a little on edge now. The employee worked in a different building so no immediate concern but still....


Ugh, I'm sorry.  I hope the person recovers quickly with no complications and no one else at work gets it.
It makes my stomach jump every time I hear of another case here.


Charade67 said:


> Today we had 4 people just not show up. I managed to get one by phone and his excuse was that he didn’t understand the instructions. It is literally click on the link in the email I sent you and it takes you right into the HIPAA compliant chat room. No need to signs up for anything. I swear a lot of people have suddenly become computer illiterate. The email also said to call me with any questions.


That sounds frustrating.  I hope it goes smoother for you.


schumigirl said:


> It‘s quite nice just the three of us home all the time for now.....but nice. We all sat out in the garden for a while this afternoon as it was just beautiful, then we played NYC monopoly for a while before dinner.....haven’t done that in a while.....then Kyle and I payed a few games of poker......think I forgot most of what he taught me few years back!!


Only my youngest lives at home with us now, so it's been just the three of us doing everything together too.  As much as I hate the situation we're all in, I'm grateful for the time together and things we're doing with each other.


bobbie68 said:


> Mrose Thanks and yes Brian and I keep going out for rides, (we play pokemon go) so we need to get our fix LOL!! I hope your dogs enjoyed it it's a good idea. Glad that you got to talk with your dad, and find ways to see your family even if it is for distance. I know it is so frustrating to see people not taking this seriously, it makes it hard for us who are. The quicker we all do this the quicker we can get on with our lives safely and healthy. I hope things work out with that transportation issue. That's nice about your youngest's job, target is not going that far but they are trying to find ways. I hope yours has some graduating ceremony. Charlie is sad about his senior year.


We used to play pokemon go too!  We haven't in a while, and we walked a lot when we did it.  We haven't been on too many walks here at home since there are more people around, but we like to go to the woods and state parks.  We did that today.  This time of year is when the bear come out, so we're more careful right now.


bobbie68 said:


> I booked a trip for September 24th to October 1st staying club level at PBH.





DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We’re there the 20th - 30th





Lynne G said:


> Woot! I will be there that time too Bobbie!


Wow, everyone will be there around the same time!  We like to go in September too and the past two years we hit the hurricanes Florence in 2018 and Dorian last year.  We left Florida early because of Dorian and went back again in October for a make up trip.  Florence we had to re-route around on our way down and had to go all the way into TN.  I love that time of year though and I'm hoping we can reschedule our May trip that we cancelled to September or October.


Lynne G said:


> Very very scary, a person in our office building tested positive. I was not there when that person left sick, but too close for comfort for me. Though when I went in for a few hours, I washed my hands more than a few times, and used paper towels to open the shared microwave, coffee maker, and frigid. It just shows ya, I am good with staying home. And yeah, another person from the township has died. Both were elderly men, but oh so scary times right now.


That's scary.  Our state really jumped up in numbers today.  Yesterday I heard a 49 year old woman died and it really hit home.  I just kept thinking that it's my age.   It's so sad to see so many suffering right now.


schumigirl said:


> We have almost 60F today Lynne.....but a little chilly outside of the sunshine. But incredibly pleasant.


It's just so nice to get out in the sun, isn't it?  


larissawbb said:


> Seems like everyone is aiming for fall.


I've never gone in November... you'll have to let me know how it is.  


pealala said:


> Hello everyone! Recently joined the boards after reading on and off for about a decade! I'm currently in Virginia.


Hi and welcome!  I'm another East Coaster too, in PA.  


schumigirl said:


> I’m feeling more settled now I know we won’t travel in May.....too risky for us.


I hated to cancel our May trip too, but it's just so uncertain right now.  Even if they open everything I'm just not comfortable traveling so soon.  I don't think it will be over by then anyway, if you look at China and how they're having another round of cases since they re-opened things.  I think we need to be careful for a while.


macraven said:


> Still in bed and have another 6 days of isolating
> I read through the forum/ threads when my headache is not overwhelming.


Oh Mac  ((hugs))  I'm sorry you're having such a hard time.  I hope you feel better soon!


Lynne G said:


> Will tolerate a beef hotdog, and that’s it.


See, I like hotdogs!  Only beef though, not pork or mixed.  I don't usually buy them because they're so bad for you, but I do get a craving once in a while.  I have a pack frozen that I may have to dig out this weekend.


schumigirl said:


> We went out to clap and cheer and could hear folks for miles from the villages around us as it is a still night......folks were setting off fireworks and yelling their support.


Schumi that is so nice!  What a lovely gesture!


schumigirl said:


> Sausages if they’re made from quality are lovely


I'm Italian and we love our sausages!  Hot, sweet, dried, cured... all of it.  We have an Italian specialty shop not far from here where I like to stock up. 

Hoping this weekend finds everyone healthy and doing well!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Work is still busy, but not as crazy as it was on Monday.  It looks like all of our therapists want to transition to online sessions, but some of our clients are being resistant.  Today one lady told me that she absolutely refused to do the telehealth sessions. I just told her okay, I will cancel your appointment. Her therapist, my main boss, was not feeling well today, so she is not coming into the office to see clients.  I am so glad tomorrow is Friday even though I will be spending most of the day in laundry land. 



bobbie68 said:


> I talked to Brian and the teens about setting up a trip for the fall just in case things don't work out right away to move down to Florida. I booked a trip for September 24th to October 1st staying club level at PBH. Brian and Charlie love the halloween stuff, so I will by them a two day halloween event ticket in addition. Liv and I don't like the scary stuff at night so we will do our own thing. This will be part of Charlie's graduation gift. I feel bad he probably will miss everything. If we get there in the fall then I will probably keep some of the days anyway. We will drive so we can do some house hunting also.


This will be a wonderful graduation gift for Charlie. It will be interesting to see what happens with the travel industry when this is all over. I think people will be very anxious to go anywhere that isn't home. 



Lynne G said:


> Very very scary, a person in our office building tested positive. I was not there when that person left sick, but too close for comfort for me.


That is terrifying. Prayers that you and your family stay safe. 



schumigirl said:


> So, another not so good nights sleep...….this cough is relentless, but I don't think it`s the dreaded 19. I think it`s a regular cold, which is weird as I had a bad cough for two weeks in January too after not having a cough or cold for years. I do think I feel better today, just watching my two for any symptoms.


So sorry you aren't feeling well. I hate having a cough. Prayers foor a speedy recovery. 



schumigirl said:


> Potato chips, dip and all things savoury for me........my two are into all the baked goods and chocolate!


 I tend to indulge in both  One of my friends posted this to facebook yesterday. 



larissawbb said:


> We moved our May trip to November 13 - 26 HRH family suite. It will be our first time at HRH. It is my favorite time of year anyway. Seems like everyone is aiming for fall. We may all run across each other.


I am so envious of the trips everyone is planning. My husband wants to stay at HRH the next time we go. 



Sue M said:


> Had on of those nights, woke up at 3:30 and don’t think I dropped back off until 5ish.


 This happens to me far too often.  On the plus side, I have found some good shows on at that hour. 



Sue M said:


> Congrats on your Universal trip. We were there last year but are chickens and didn’t go to HHN nights lol.


I'll join you in the chicken club. I do not like tp be scared and I absolutely hate having someone jump out at me. 



pealala said:


> Hello everyone! Recently joined the boards after reading on and off for about a decade! I'm currently in Virginia.


 Hello. I forgot to say welcome to the group. 



macraven said:


> Still in bed and have another 6 days of isolating
> I read through the forum/ threads when my headache is not overwhelming.


 Good to see you Mac. Hope you are better soon. 



schumigirl said:


> We just had a lovely moment in all the madness in the UK.
> 
> There was a campaign for everyone in the United Kingdom, at 8pm tonight to stand outside, lean out of windows, go on balconies and clap, cheer, shout and whoop in support of our wonderful NHS staff  and carers who are all working so hard for us during this crisis.
> 
> We went out to clap and cheer and could hear folks for miles from the villages around us as it is a still night......folks were setting off fireworks and yelling their support.
> 
> It was a little overwhelming to hear the support our wonderful doctors, nurses and everyone else who is at work while we stay home.


That's awesome. I love hearing positive stories in the midst of all the negativity. 

Tomorrow I need to venture out to the grocery store again. I really hope they are better stocked than they were last week.


----------



## Sue M

@Lynne G  jealous of your sun. Its been quite dreary here. Pouring rain and sometimes I noticed a bit of slush mixed in.
I love sausage, we had nice ones from the butcher last night. Tonight stuffed pork chop. Scalloped potato.

@schumigirl We have that here at 7:00. Everyone bangs pots, air horn or whatever they have.

@mckennarose I can see how frustrating that would be. The workers should be isolating when they get home from work. Today our govt made it mandatory to isolate for 2 weeks if you’re returning home from a foreign country. They can fine or jail you for noncompliance. I read a city just north? Of NYC has a high number of cases.
You would have loved the Italian shop near where my mom used to live, in N. Miami Beach years ago. They had the best ever sausages. It was one of my must do’s when I went down to visit. They made their own. So yummy.

@Charade67 enjoy your weekend!  Sounds like a well deserved one!  
Last night didn’t find much on, so watched Star Trek and Andromeda lol. I’m a card carrying member of The Chicken Club!  Lol. Welcome!
I‘ve seen lots of funny posts on FB lately. One said every 3 days get out of your sweats and put your jeans on to make sure you can still close them!   

@macraven hope you’re feeling better soon.


----------



## Charade67

I really need to remember to turn my phone ringer off when I go to sleep. One of the therapists just texted me at 12:50. I'm awake now. Wonder what is on TV at 1:00.



Sue M said:


> I‘ve seen lots of funny posts on FB lately. One said every 3 days get out of your sweats and put your jeans on to make sure you can still close them!


I just purchased 3 pair of - I guess you could call them yoga pants, except they are looser fitting. I figure if I am going to be stuck inside most of the weekend I might as well be comfortable.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot, a late start, and a day not to be working.  Yep, I need that 3 day weekend.  

Ooh, I like lounge pants.  Comfy when I have to be home sitting for some time.  

Well the rain has come, and another day we will se wet.  But no matter, it’s a Friday!   Yay!


And yes, 


Stay safe and healthy homies, Welcome to Friday!


----------



## schumigirl

mrose….it`s lovely to get out and about in places where there is  hardly anyone else around. We have huge swathes of forest behind us that you very rarely see anyone else.....we were the only ones up there this morning. 

I`m so sorry about your parents car!!! Last thing they needed right now, hope it`s sorted soon!!! Yes, I love home made pizza.....but our pizza place is so good, it`s hard to not order from them!! 

I never really liked hotdogs anyway, but, won`t touch them since I read what was in some of them....one place was found to have their "meat" one degree above dog food!!! No thanks.......and, yes continental sausages/cured meats are the best!!! Italian, German anywhere really....we have some gorgeous spanish chorizo hanging right now.....I can`t wait to try it along with some parma ham and so on......

We`ll be there in September too, we got delayed by two days last year with Dorian and two years before with Irma. Fingers crossed for this year!!!! 

Have a great weekend.....


Charade.....thanks, hoping to see some improvement this weekend with the coughing. Yes, I can see the weight gain in folks will go through the roof......and yes, positive stories are just what`s needed right now among the doom and gloom. It was one of those life affirming moments that you felt just brought everyone together in support of our wonderful medical staff and all that work alongside. Hope you got back to sleep. 



Another gorgeous day here.....woke up to a heavy frost strangely enough.....it was beautiful though. 

Sun is shining although quite chilly......got a load of cleaning done this morning after our walk in the woods.....we had been hearing a lot of gunshots recently, more than usual from the farmers, turns out there is a thing where they are targeting more vermin, rabbits, hares and squirrels......we did wonder as we sometimes hear the farmers guns on the odd occasion, but this has been every day on farmland around us. 

Today, we had a change of plans with food. We did plan to have steak tonight on the grill, but Tom went into the village butchers and they had fresh whole chickens in, so he bought one and I`m cooking it now for tonight. So steaks will be tomorrow night instead of take out pizza......we can get that any night. Our butcher had plenty of food, so he came back with 3kg of diced beef, pork steaks and the chicken. Also ordered a large steak pie and a chicken pie for next week.....he`ll call us when he has made them......always like to shop local where we can.

So, not much else to do today.....find something for lunch......



















​

Have a wonderful Friday everyone........


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> and yes, positive stories are just what`s needed right now among the doom and gloom.


I have a great positive story to share. A friend in Wisconsin shared this on Facebook a few days ago.  The person who wrote this works at a homeless shelter in Wisconsin..
This happened at a local Walmart.

"I needed to make a run for essentials for the shelter like milk, juice, and paper products for us to use for meals not realizing they would also be limiting nonprofits to what they buy too. I was left at the checkout with a bunch of items I could only choose one of each. 

Then something amazing happened. The people around me overheard me explain to the clerk that it was for the shelter and that I understood that we must limit so others can have what they need as well. BOTH lines on either side of me as well as people in my checkout line took one pack of each thing I had and purchased them for me. I waited with tears in my eyes as more and more people started taking these things off the conveyor belt, purchasing them, and putting them in my cart before they walked out the door....giving to the shelter without any hesitation. 

I gained even more faith in our community today. Through all of this, moments like these keep me going! Thank you to those kind folks."


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, I like these feel good stories, Charade and Schumi.  The bridges in my City turned blue to support the police and health workers.

Ooh, sunny out so time for grocery shopping.  Seems not much meat in the house for the men.  

Hope all your Friday hours are full of fun.


----------



## Charade67

Kroger wasn't too bad this morning. A lot of stuff was back in stock. I was able to buy pasta, canned veggies, and hamburger among other things. Still no toilet paper.  They were also out of my favorite peanut butter and laundry detergent. 

Now that my time at grocery world is over I'm off to visit laundry land.


----------



## Lynne G

Grocery shopping was a success.  Stocked up.  And a funny, at the big box store I went to, they had a whole lane of the big bag of toilet paper, with large signs saying limit one, and staff all around each large skid.  That was one item I was not in the need for.  What I did have to do, is go to a higher end grocery store, as the big box store had absolutely no oleo, and limited boxes of butter, and I needed oleo, as some of my recipes are better with oleo than real butter.  

Kids want to make a burger place run for dinner tonight.  Fine with me, and the steaks and chicken pack I bought will be fine for meals starting tomorrow.

Woot!! Friday night is getting close.  May all have that happy, lazy weekend.


----------



## Sue M

@Charade67 I‘m laying on the sofa in my sweats!  I bought a few pairs for after my knee replacement surg a few years ago. Definitely coming in handy now!  
Sadly I was up around 1ish too. I found something not very interesting so I could just close my eyes and listen. Set the TV timer so after I drifted off I wouldn’t be woke up by tv noise.
Lovely story you shared.

@schumigirl  Ha!  That Netflix comment is me to be sure!  

@Lynne G glad you were able to find what you needed somewhere. Sounds like everyone finally has enough Tp!  Here no hand sani to be found.

Another cold damp day. I ran around this morning to get some stuff then spent the day on sofa. My lower back is killing me.
I found Tylenol. Good to have on hand. I heard you aren’t supposed to take Advil if you get the Virus, so good to have the Tylenol on hand.

I got scammed today, or at least they tried. I got an email from a friend asking for a favour. He needed a Google Play card for a friend it said. So without reading any more emails cause I was doing errands I picked him up a $25 card While I was out. When I got home there were more emails- would I get $300 worth of cards in the $100 denominations! Then scratch off the CV code and take pictures and send  If I had seen that before I went i would have realized the scam!  But no loss, my daughter will now have a $25 Google Play card!  Friend later texted me his email was hacked.


----------



## Lynne G

Glad to know you did not fall for that scam, Sue.  Sad your friend had his email hacked.  

Burgers were good. as I think we were all starved. The place said it was overwhelmed with to go orders, so when we got home, we realized they messed up our order, and they were 1/2 late getting the order to us, as we had been waiting in our car since saying we are here at the time you said. Needless to say, I complained.

But was a nice enough day, as warm enough little one was in shorts.  The rain they predicted in the morning, was not what happened, as mostly sunny day with beautiful blue skies.  Tons of people out, walking, biking, and fancy cars out too.  They are saying a rainy Saturday, so we will see.  Since we are stocked, no need to go out tomorrow, and while I am sure I will be up early tomorrow, lazy will I be.


----------



## Lynne G

Leaving the s on for the night  homies.  May all have a restful, sound sleep.


----------



## Lynne G

Just why?  I can never seem to sleep late on a weekend.  Here is hoping I can go back to sleep or I can see a nap later in the day, or maybe an early bedtime tonight.

Hey, welcome to a Saturday.


----------



## schumigirl

Hope you managed to get back to sleep Lynne......it is the worst thing when you`re tired and can`t drop back off......glad the burgers were good, but shame they messed up.


Charade that is a lovely story...….there are some heartwarming ones around for sure. I still believe the vast majority of folks are decent at heart. It`s the minority that ruins it for everyone else.....




So, Saturday again.........

Woke up this morning and had no clue what day of the week it was. I blame the groggy meds I`m taking.

Did have bacon for breakfast, love bacon! 

Like most folks who are following instructions, absolutely no plans for the weekend. Well, a group Skype later today and another group skype later tonight. Call to my mum who is obediently staying self isolated and maybe a couple of calls to siblings. One is nurse on the front line of all of this.

And decided to have take out pizza tonight.......weather is too cold and breezy for the grill, so takeout it is as I have little to no energy today for cooking. Lunch is chicken noodle soup I made yesterday, with some crackers...

Have a good Saturday all....….

















​


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Schumi, sending well wishes in mummy dust.  Good that you can take medicine, and sorry about it giving you some foggy thoughts.  Yep, no need to cook when not feeling well.  Soup is a perfect lunchtime meal, and I hope it tastes good to you.  And yep, with the weather, ordering pizza sounds perfect too.

Yeah, did not go back to sleep, but wash is done for now, and had a cup of tea, with eggs and bacon. Will make more when the family gets up.

Yes, with a rainy day, we will be staying inside.  Weather guy said cool and damp Saturday.  Yeah, inside today, and we are already wet, as the little bit of traffic is in wet sounding roads.  Sigh.


----------



## damo

Schumi, your symptoms sound very covidish.  Cough, lack of smell and taste.  Glad you are starting to feel better but it does sound like the popular symptoms.


----------



## mckennarose

Good morning,
Dreary, wet day here.  Such a contrast to yesterday when the sun was out.  We brought some patio chairs out of the garage and put them on the deck and made burgers on the grill.  Today is only 37 degrees right now.

The governor added our county to the "stay in place" order last night to the other counties already on it.  It doesn't sound very different than the previous order to stay home, but there are some.  Companies are giving out papers to their employees to show police if they get stopped.  It basically says they are working for a business that needs to stay open.

My sister went to Walmart today and it was working with what seemed like a skeleton crew.  One of the doors was locked so you had to use one entrance and they sent everyone through self scan.  No other registers were open.  The shelves were bare so she went to another store where they are no longer slicing deli meats and cheese to order.  They slice in the morning, prepackage and put them out.

Hubby was working from home this week and he'll have to go in on Monday.  Two of his employees went out on FLMA.  We also found out they are testing people in his building, which is very scary.  The results take a few days to come back.  Other buildings all around his have workers that tested positive.

On a positive note, we got our refund from Undercover Tourist deposited today.  They didn't charge us the restocking fee so we got all of the money from our tickets back!  I really like that company and the people who work there.  



Charade67 said:


> I'll join you in the chicken club. I do not like tp be scared and I absolutely hate having someone jump out at me.


I'm in the chicken club too.  If we wind up going in the Fall one of my kids will definitely try to get me to go to HHN!



Sue M said:


> @mckennarose I can see how frustrating that would be. The workers should be isolating when they get home from work. Today our govt made it mandatory to isolate for 2 weeks if you’re returning home from a foreign country. They can fine or jail you for noncompliance. I read a city just north? Of NYC has a high number of cases.


The workers don't care, they make too much money.  There's no personal responsibility.



Sue M said:


> You would have loved the Italian shop near where my mom used to live, in N. Miami Beach years ago. They had the best ever sausages. It was one of my must do’s when I went down to visit. They made their own. So yummy.


I love Italian shops!  It sounds like I would've loved it.  We used to have a lot more here as I was growing up, but they've dwindled.  Our area has a lot of Italian roots and when smaller shops were the norm it was easy to get specialty items.  Walmart definitely does not carry them.  



schumigirl said:


> mrose….it`s lovely to get out and about in places where there is hardly anyone else around. We have huge swathes of forest behind us that you very rarely see anyone else.....we were the only ones up there this morning


We do like to spend a lot of time outdoors when we can.  We spent a lot of time in our yard yesterday.  I should've been working in it, but I just wanted to sit in the sun.  There was squirrel in my apple tree that was very upset with me for being outside near HIS tree!  He was making a weird screech/chatter noise at me.  It was funny.  



schumigirl said:


> and, yes continental sausages/cured meats are the best!!! Italian, German anywhere really....we have some gorgeous spanish chorizo hanging right now.....I can`t wait to try it along with some parma ham and so on......


Yum... that makes me hungry!  



Charade67 said:


> I gained even more faith in our community today. Through all of this, moments like these keep me going! Thank you to those kind folks."


That was a really nice story!



Sue M said:


> I found Tylenol. Good to have on hand. I heard you aren’t supposed to take Advil if you get the Virus, so good to have the Tylenol on hand.


I've been looking for tylenol for two weeks and there's none to be found.  You're lucky!  I read the same thing.

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

damo said:


> Schumi, your symptoms sound very covidish.  Cough, lack of smell and taste.  Glad you are starting to feel better but it does sound like the popular symptoms.



damo......a week ago I said all I had was a seasonal cold. I was convinced of it. Cough, headache and aches, no temp. But now, since the smell and taste thing appeared on the list of symptoms, I do think maybe I have a mild version if there is such a thing. Of course I won’t get tested as I’m thankfully, not bad enough. So, yes I agree it does sound like it.

I could go out Monday, but Tom and Kyle still have another 7 days after that to wait it out. Praying they don’t get anything. Hope you and your family are doing well damo and avoiding it all!!




Lynne....thanks, unfortunately I couldn’t taste the soup!! My two said I had made it too salty this time.......oops.....I couldn’t tell if it was or not! So guess I have a way to go yet.......breakfast sounds nice for you, and yes, it’s good to get jobs out of the way early! Will still get pizza tonight, I’ll just add a million jalapeños......lol......



mrose.......sounds like our weather has gone a similar way. Cold. Yes, our stores have closed the loose meat, cheese, pizza, deli and fish counters. Everything is pre wrapped.

That is worrying about the workers in your husbands building.......it’s so close to so many. But glad you got your refund.

We have a few small family deli’s in towns near us, and they are all European based. The quality is top notch and yes, nothing the grocery store sells comes close!! I miss those little shops right now, but not enough trade to warrant them staying open as they are classed as luxury I guess. Have a good weekend.......




Just heard my nephew‘s wife who is a frontline nurse has been sent home from work this morning. They tested her for the virus before she left the hospital. She is a very healthy 27 year old. Hoping it’s negative and just regular cold or flu. She works close to my sister in the same hospital. Not sure how much they’ve seen each other before the quarantine thing came in......such a worry for everyone......

I’m sticking my head in the sand today by flicking through 80’s video channels on tv. Tom and Kyle have the biggest tv and are on the Play Station 3......very unusual to see either of them on it anymore.....it’s been ignored forever!! Think they’re enjoying not listening to me coughing constantly! 

After breakfast I slept for almost 3 and a half hours. I was just so tired.......I’m blaming the drowsy medication of course.

It is nice to be in today as it really has turned nasty outside, rain is on and wind is getting up, straight from the sea, so it’s extra cold coming from the East.

Time for a hot chocolate.......


----------



## damo

schumigirl said:


> damo......a week ago I said all I had was a seasonal cold. I was convinced of it. Cough, headache and aches, no temp. But now, since the smell and taste thing appeared on the list of symptoms, I do think maybe I have a mild version if there is such a thing. Of course I won’t get tested as I’m thankfully, not bad enough. So, yes I agree it does sound like it.
> 
> I could go out Monday, but Tom and Kyle still have another 7 days after that to wait it out. Praying they don’t get anything. Hope you and your family are doing well damo and avoiding it all!!



Sure would be nice to know if you have it, so you don't have to worry about getting it, hahahahaha.

Glad you are managing with whatever you've got and you can feel yourself improving.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, agree with Damo, you may indeed have the virus.  At least you are not having trouble breathing.  I think they said that Prince Charles has mild but none of exactly what his symptoms are has been said, I don’t think.  

Ooh, here comes the rain, and it’s loud. Good thing we got gas for our vehicles, and a stop at a very busy grocery store, to get just the few things I needed, that little one failed to say when I was out yesterday. No milk to be had though. Good thing the kids picked up some the other day.

Nice UT refunded your tickets without restocking fee, McK. Yeah, this cool and rainy weather is not appreciated, particularly on a weekend day. Oh well, snow it is not, so happy for that.

Kids had brunch.  Bagel, egg whites and sausage patty for little one, and croissant, egg, cheese and sausage patty.  DH, not sure what he ate.  Thinking maybe a donut from the box of 6 we got from the grocery store.


----------



## Sue M

@Lynne G yes, at first I really thought it was my friend emailing, since it said he was at the hospital visiting and then the last email when I knew it was a scam. He offered to refund my money but I told him I’d just give the card to youngest dd.
One time I ordered take out burgers from Wendy’s and got home opened my burger and they forgot to put the burger in it!  
Hope you get some sleep. At least it’s the weekend and you can nap!

@schumigirl glad to hear you’re starting to feel better. I agree with Damo, sounds like textbook symptoms of COVID-19. Scary. Sounds like you’ll be quarantined for quite awhile.  Hope you’re nephews wife is ok. 
Have you heard from your NY family?  I’m quite worried about mine. NY is a hot mess with the virus. 

@mckennarose I love UT too. I used to buy my park tickets from them, until Disney started offering Canadian discounts. I was so impressed with them, sending hard tickets (not vouchers like some companies) and no shipping fee even to Canada. Great company.
I found the Tylenol at a drugstore, went early morning and got it while they still had some stock. They didn’t have much. I bought the arthritis formula!  I was even able to get a tube of Lysol wipes. I keep it in my car so if I have to go out to grocery store I can take a wipe in for wiping down cart handle. I’ve been noticing stores that typically have wipe dispenser by grocery carts don’t anymore. Guess they’re running out. 
Scary news about husbands work. Hope he stays safe.

Yes, another dreary day here. The damp just makes it feel colder. 
My daughter is doing the vacuuming and mopping today since my back is killing me and I can’t. 
Only thing I accomplished this morning is changing the hummingbird feeder, lol.  I will bake cookies this afternoon, oatmeal with cranraisins I think. Will have for dessert along with some of the homemade icecream from the local place. So good.  Since it’s not BBQ weather it’s comfort food dinner, meatloaf. Mashed potato and asparagus.

Just officially canceled my family Easter dinner sad.  Only person coming over to the house is the brother-in-law. Saturday dinner is the only real meal he gets.  
I‘m fairly certain the Mother’s Day weekend get away will be canceled too. 

Have a safe weekend Sans


----------



## cam757

Well I had enough of being inside. Went to the local feed & seed for my vegetable garden seeds and plants. I guess I am not the only one with cabin fever. It looked like a regular Saturday considering the amount of people out and about. The only difference was that there were a lot of folks with gloves and masks on. I did not but did try to keep my 6 foot distance from everyone.  Went to Food Lion. The shelves were sparse in some areas but they seemed to have a little of everything. Even saw chicken, hamburger and tp. Went to Sams and got a bulk pack of hamburger and a rotisserie chicken to make chicken salad. 

The 4th case of Covid19 was diagnosed at DH's work.  I am sure it will be more everyday.  

The day started out cloudy but has turned out to be beautiful. Sunny and 80 degrees. I think i heard tomorrow is going to be close to 90 but it will cool off next week.  Leftover baked penne pasta for dinner.

@schumigirl, feel better soon!! Hope your nephew's wife is doing well.



mckennarose said:


> On a positive note, we got our refund from Undercover Tourist deposited today. They didn't charge us the restocking fee so we got all of the money from our tickets back! I really like that company and the people who work ther



They are a great company. When we are in between annual passes, I always buy our tickets through UT and upgrade at the park. Will have to do it this time since we didn't renew our APs in February. I wasn't sure if we were going to make it to UOR this year and I try to get at least two trips out of our annual passes. However, with DS being out of school until Sept and prices being so good, I am going to keep looking in hopes that this virus fades away sooner than later.


----------



## macraven

For every day the parks are closed, your UO AP renewal date will change.

All will be extended until the parks reopen.


----------



## Lynne G

and so has it been.  Still raining out.

Dinner was early, as all were hungry.  So with a cool and rainy day, comfort food.  Pan grilled the chicken, made mac and cheese, cooked the baby carrots just right, baked some steak fries, and biscuits too.  Too full, and only some chicken and some biscuits left.  Eh, can reheat tomorrow.  


 And yep, lots of screen watching and electronic games played today.

Yeah, and now that it is evening,

Haha, and so true!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. We had a pretty good day today. I slept in until about 10:30. I blame the cat for that. Early this morning he started meowing and then running through the house.  It woke me up of course. He would settle down, and I woud get back to sleep, then he would start the process all over again. I think he did this at least 3 times. 

Lunch was take out from our favorite Mexican restaurant. It was so sad seeeing the parking lot completely empty. This place is always busy.  After lunch we decided that we needed to get out of the house. We went for a walk and then a drive. We drove down a couple of roads that I have always wondered where they go. Both turned out to be dead ends, but I did find whre our local Frito Lay distribution center is. We also took a drive around the western part of the county. Losts of farm land out there.  Supper was take out from our favorite Italian restaurant. Dh said that they were very busy tonight.  I have leftovers from both meals that I will take for lunch next week.



Lynne G said:


> And a funny, at the big box store I went to, they had a whole lane of the big bag of toilet paper, with large signs saying limit one, and staff all around each large skid.


A few months ago if someone had told me that one day we would be posting guards over toilet paper I would have laughed and thought they were crazy.



Sue M said:


> Sadly I was up around 1ish too. I found something not very interesting so I could just close my eyes and listen.


My problem is that I will get interested in a show and then fall back asleep before it is over.



Sue M said:


> I got scammed today, or at least they tried.





Sue M said:


> But no loss, my daughter will now have a $25 Google Play card! Friend later texted me his email was hacked.


Glad you didn't spend too much and the card will go to good use. 



Lynne G said:


> Just why? I can never seem to sleep late on a weekend. Here is hoping I can go back to sleep or I can see a nap later in the day, or maybe an early bedtime tonight.


Hope you were able ro get in a nap.



mckennarose said:


> Hubby was working from home this week and he'll have to go in on Monday. Two of his employees went out on FLMA. We also found out they are testing people in his building, which is very scary. The results take a few days to come back. Other buildings all around his have workers that tested positive.


Prayers for negative results.



mckennarose said:


> I'm in the chicken club too. If we wind up going in the Fall one of my kids will definitely try to get me to go to HHN!


I would love  to take a fall trip and meet some of the people from the board, but I will skip HHN. 



schumigirl said:


> .a week ago I said all I had was a seasonal cold. I was convinced of it. Cough, headache and aches, no temp. But now, since the smell and taste thing appeared on the list of symptoms, I do think maybe I have a mild version if there is such a thing. Of course I won’t get tested as I’m thankfully, not bad enough. So, yes I agree it does sound like it.


I pray that it isn't the virus. Thankfully you are already doing everything you are supposed to be doing. 



Sue M said:


> Just officially canceled my family Easter dinner sad.


We usually eat with friends. Guess that's not happening thIs year. 



cam757 said:


> Went to the local feed & seed for my vegetable garden seeds and plants. I guess I am not the only one with cabin fever. It looked like a regular Saturday considering the amount of people out and about.


It was like that at Home Depot today. I guess since so many are home they have decided to work on thier home improvement projects. 



cam757 said:


> The 4th case of Covid19 was diagnosed at DH's work. I am sure it will be more everyday.


 That's scary. Is he able to work from home?

Poor B is trying to do an assignment for her astronomy class, but we have too many clouds and too much light pollution. My street is usually very dark, so we get a pretty good view of the stars on a clear night, but for some reason almost all of my neighbors have their porch lights on tonight.


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!

Sorry I don't get a chance to read all the previous posts.  But thank you to those who complimented Hope!  She is just about to start crawling!

For those who do not know, I live in New York..Long Island specifically.  Things have definitely changed.  My son's 7th birthday party was supposed to be today and now it is postponed indefinitely.  Schools have been closed for 2 weeks and according to the Governor, we will be out at least until April 15th...but I fear it will be longer.  Juggling 4 kids, working from home and homeschooling since they can't go to school has been challenging.  

We have 47 cases in our town according to recent figures.  My sister in law is a PA at an Urgent Care and she pretty much is only seeing symptomatic patients at this point.  I can;t even watch the news because it just takes over your entire life.

We have been staying home for the most part except to do crucial grocery runs and such.  Oh, and take out...gotta support local businesses since we can't eat out right now!

I hope everyone is staying healthy (I have a head cold right now of course) and let's hope this ends soon!


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone....It is a cold rainy day here today. I feel for everyone who hasn't been sleeping good. I am up and down all night and just can't stay sleep. I feel so worn down but trying to keep healthy in case I get this virus.

Thanks for all the nice responses for Liv and work. She is going to work one short cashier shift tomorrow and one maybe during the week. She gave up 4 cashier shifts to friends over the next two weeks. They did give her some cleaning shifts so she will keep them instead. She is more comfortable with them. I hope she will talk to them one day. I was very upset for Charlie last night. He is trying so hard to follow the CDC guidelines at work, for everyone's sake. Well there was one of the lead managers saw him yesterday waiting to get something and motioned Charlie to go ahead. Charlie said no he was waiting so he could keep a safe distance. Well the lead guy got rude with him and said "what are you afraid to catch a stupid virus" and then told him why don't you stay home for a couple of weeks. He explained about my surgery and that we had to be more careful, he didn't care. He was going  to go talk to management today. I told him if he doesn't I will. These managers are suppose to take this serious and follow state ordered guidelines.
I noticed all our grocery stores now have plexiglass in front of the cashiers except for Target. I am so mad, I am going tomorrow to talk with them about it. I think that is such a grea idea! I took pictures at one of the stores.

There was a story on CNN about the grocery clerks and staff as being heros during this. I started clapping to Liv and telling her that she was a hero for going out into the public to make sure people have food. I will do the same for Charlie tonight.

I got lucky and got a little bit of meat yesterday and some cat food. I keep checking for supplies every couple of days. I am alternating cooking and getting take out from our local places to help them. I am starting to do more but still being careful with certain things.

I am waiting to find out if NY NJ and my state CT  going under a travel quarentine. I just watched Govenor Cuomo and he doesn't think it can be done legally. I am sorry but at this point restricting three states for travel is not going to accomplish anything. It would be better to have a national stay at home to help with the curve. We have over 1,000 cases in our state and over 10 in my area.

Schumi I hope you continue to feel better, coughing is one of the worsts when it lasts awhile. I hope Tom and Kyle stay healthy. Your soup sounds good, too bad you couldn't taste it. I am excited that I will be at Universal the same time as others, I never have. Liv and I will enjoy the daytime with the scare stuff but once night comes it is all Brian and Charlie. I hope your niece and the rest of your family is negative. Oh I love anything 80's music, movies, you name it. I have the 80's trivial pursuit and 80's scene it. The problem is nobody here can play with me, they are a little too young. LOL!! Brian is the closest but he is still almost 7 years younger so he couldn't appreciate being a teen then. I hope you enjoyed it!!

Lynne Your dinner sounds good!! It is rainy here too. Liv was home today but Charlie worked an 8 hour shift. I will see if they want to play a game or watch TV. Good score on the grocery shopping but boo for the burgers!! Sorry you couldn't go back to sleep, I have bad sleep habits lately, even worse since my surgery. YAY!!Another SANS family overlapping trip. Brian is the one who eats the store bought baked goods, when nobody else does. Hope everyone is enjoying being together. It has been a lot of tea time here.

MCrose It sounds like a nice outside visit even if it was cool. I hope everything works out for DH and his job with the virus. Brian works for the State and so far almost every office has a positive case. There are over 45,000 state employees I am sure they will make up a bunch. He has been lucky to be home with me but may have to go back on Monday. I am really scared to get this with recovering. I have sneezed or coughed a couple of times and it still hurts. I am sorry to hear about your parents car, they don't need that now. We are outdoors people and love to spend the entire day at the amusement parks, can't wait for them to open. That's cool you use to play it's something fun we do together. Glad that your refund worked out with undercover  tourist!

Cam I am glad that you got out and got what you want for gardening. It is so hard  to keep the 6 feet distance when others don't. Glad that you made out well at Sams, our grocery stores are doing better except for TP.  I have a black thumb but have friends who garden and swear by it, very relaxing. I feel bad for Charlie he started germinating and growing different plants this winter. His teacher let him keep them in his class at school to get sun. He was so excited they were doing so good. He took the day of my surgery off then the next day school closed so he never got to get his plants and I am sure nobody is taking care of them. He worked so hard and was so excited. I hope your DH stays safe at work and boy I would love to have your weather now. Italian food is  the best!

Charade the week before my surgery I bought a bunch of yoga type pants it would be easier for me. However, I didn't realize where my incisions would be so some of them are not falling right and I have to roll the waist. Once my incisions heal they will be good and it looks like I will have plenty of time to hang in them. It sounds like you had a nice day out and score two meals out! Brian is still working on the house but I did manage to have him drive me to the store. He is still going to have the house done so when things work out we will be ready.  That's cool B is taking an Astronomy class so is Liv. Yea we will be doing Easter alone this year, but it will be okay. Enjoy your left overs!!

Sue I am so glad that you realized what was going on before you did anything. Glad your DD can use it. I have a bunch of refills on Tylenol from my surgery really cheap, so I am going to fill them and save them. I had heard the same thing. I usually have a lot of Tylenol around because Liv can't use Advil with her bleeding disorder. I love any type of comfy pants. Yea putting my jeans on will not work!! I feel bad for all of us with sleeping problems here, I have found that working on my phone sometimes makes me tired. Hope your weather improves!

mac Good to see you post! I hope you are feeling better!!! We miss you here!!

Pealala Welcome to the family!! Nice to meet you!!

Larissa Nice to meet you!! We enjoy HRH we have stayed there several times, you will enjoy it!

Kstar Nice to meet you!! You are the closest to me, I am in central  CT and it looks like we are in for the same scenerios with our Govenors since the tri states are working together. I am sorry about your son's birthday it is so hard on the kids, I feel bad for them. My Charlie is a senior and was looking forward to senior events but it doesn't look like that is happening. I hope your sister in law stays safe and another hero that we have to be thankful for. Hope is a beautiful name, for a beautiful  child. Good luck with home schooling, I am lucky the school system is doing on line with the high school and my DD is doing on line college from home.

Damo Hi! Nice to see you posting over here, I see your posts over on the WDW too. You have always given great advice! 

DLPN I am the biggest chicken when it comes to scary stuff LOL!! . When the 4 of us have gone to the amusment parks for halloween, if they sell the light up necklaces to let the actors know not to scare us I am the first in line and they could charge me what they want and I would pay it. I have only found on park Cedar Point that sells the "no boo" necklaces. Liv and I enjoy walking around but not getting scared. Nice that you will be there the same time.

A big shout out to the rest of the SANS who can't be with us. I hope everyone stays happy and healthy!! Have a great night!!


----------



## KStarfish82

bobbie68 said:


> Kstar Nice to meet you!! You are the closest to me, I am in central  CT and it looks like we are in for the same scenarios with our Governors since the tri states are working together. I am sorry about your son's birthday it is so hard on the kids, I feel bad for them. My Charlie is a senior and was looking forward to senior events but it doesn't look like that is happening. I hope your sister in law stays safe and another hero that we have to be thankful for. Hope is a beautiful name, for a beautiful  child. Good luck with home schooling, I am lucky the school system is doing on line with the high school and my DD is doing on line college from home.



Hey neighbor!

I'm a teacher and we have had to change the entire way we do our jobs.  Luckily, I am in a very supportive district and the kids have been on the ball for the most part.  

We can't take the kids to the playground for obvious reasons...but they have even started shutting down walking trails and boardwalks because so many people are going.  So we usually stick to taking afternoon strolls around our local pond. Yesterday we took the kids to the beach to just run around.  That's the beauty of living on an island.....beaches within 10 minutes.  They really enjoyed that except my 2 year old kept trying to run into the ocean.

But what is maddening is seeing these groups of kids together hanging out.  My next door neighbor has been hosting play dates with her sons' friends for the last three days.  She puts out a lawn chair and is drinking the afternoon away while these kids are all up in each others business.  How will this end if no one heeds the warnings?  Maybe they need to have one of the refrigerator trucks they have in New York City for the bodies drive down our street to really send the message across.

Let's just keep looking at the bright side of things....


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 484067  and so has it been.  Still raining out.
> 
> Dinner was early, as all were hungry.  So with a cool and rainy day, comfort food.  Pan grilled the chicken, made mac and cheese, cooked the baby carrots just right, baked some steak fries, and biscuits too.  Too full, and only some chicken and some biscuits left.  Eh, can reheat tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 484068
> And yep, lots of screen watching and electronic games played today.
> 
> Yeah, and now that it is evening,
> View attachment 484069
> Haha, and so true!



We thought about a horror movie last night, but decided we needed giggles......although we remembered too late that laughing a lot while having a never ending cough isn't a good mix!!!!





Charade67 said:


> Good evening. We had a pretty good day today. I slept in until about 10:30. I blame the cat for that. Early this morning he started meowing and then running through the house.  It woke me up of course. He would settle down, and I woud get back to sleep, then he would start the process all over again. I think he did this at least 3 times.
> 
> Lunch was take out from our favorite Mexican restaurant. It was so sad seeeing the parking lot completely empty. This place is always busy.  After lunch we decided that we needed to get out of the house. We went for a walk and then a drive. We drove down a couple of roads that I have always wondered where they go. Both turned out to be dead ends, but I did find whre our local Frito Lay distribution center is. We also took a drive around the western part of the county. Losts of farm land out there.  Supper was take out from our favorite Italian restaurant. Dh said that they were very busy tonight.  I have leftovers from both meals that I will take for lunch next week.
> 
> A few months ago if someone had told me that one day we would be posting guards over toilet paper I would have laughed and thought they were crazy.
> 
> My problem is that I will get interested in a show and then fall back asleep before it is over.
> 
> 
> Glad you didn't spend too much and the card will go to good use.
> 
> 
> Hope you were able ro get in a nap.
> 
> Prayers for negative results.
> 
> I would love  to take a fall trip and meet some of the people from the board, but I will skip HHN.
> 
> I pray that it isn't the virus. Thankfully you are already doing everything you are supposed to be doing.
> 
> We usually eat with friends. Guess that's not happening thIs year.
> 
> It was like that at Home Depot today. I guess since so many are home they have decided to work on thier home improvement projects.
> 
> That's scary. Is he able to work from home?
> 
> Poor B is trying to do an assignment for her astronomy class, but we have too many clouds and too much light pollution. My street is usually very dark, so we get a pretty good view of the stars on a clear night, but for some reason almost all of my neighbors have their porch lights on tonight.




We have little light pollution where we live, so Kyle is often lucky with his astronomy......he has got some amazing pictures this past week alone. But yes, light pollution is a pest......

It is sad seeing so many empty places around.......





bobbie68 said:


> Hi everyone....It is a cold rainy day here today. I feel for everyone who hasn't been sleeping good. I am up and down all night and just can't stay sleep. I feel so worn down but trying to keep healthy in case I get this virus.
> 
> Thanks for all the nice responses for Liv and work. She is going to work one short cashier shift tomorrow and one maybe during the week. She gave up 4 cashier shifts to friends over the next two weeks. They did give her some cleaning shifts so she will keep them instead. She is more comfortable with them. I hope she will talk to them one day. I was very upset for Charlie last night. He is trying so hard to follow the CDC guidelines at work, for everyone's sake. Well there was one of the lead managers saw him yesterday waiting to get something and motioned Charlie to go ahead. Charlie said no he was waiting so he could keep a safe distance. Well the lead guy got rude with him and said "what are you afraid to catch a stupid virus" and then told him why don't you stay home for a couple of weeks. He explained about my surgery and that we had to be more careful, he didn't care. He was going  to go talk to management today. I told him if he doesn't I will. These managers are suppose to take this serious and follow state ordered guidelines.
> I noticed all our grocery stores now have plexiglass in front of the cashiers except for Target. I am so mad, I am going tomorrow to talk with them about it. I think that is such a grea idea! I took pictures at one of the stores.
> 
> There was a story on CNN about the grocery clerks and staff as being heros during this. I started clapping to Liv and telling her that she was a hero for going out into the public to make sure people have food. I will do the same for Charlie tonight.
> 
> I got lucky and got a little bit of meat yesterday and some cat food. I keep checking for supplies every couple of days. I am alternating cooking and getting take out from our local places to help them. I am starting to do more but still being careful with certain things.
> 
> I am waiting to find out if NY NJ and my state CT  going under a travel quarentine. I just watched Govenor Cuomo and he doesn't think it can be done legally. I am sorry but at this point restricting three states for travel is not going to accomplish anything. It would be better to have a national stay at home to help with the curve. We have over 1,000 cases in our state and over 10 in my area.
> 
> Schumi I hope you continue to feel better, coughing is one of the worsts when it lasts awhile. I hope Tom and Kyle stay healthy. Your soup sounds good, too bad you couldn't taste it. I am excited that I will be at Universal the same time as others, I never have. Liv and I will enjoy the daytime with the scare stuff but once night comes it is all Brian and Charlie. I hope your niece and the rest of your family is negative. Oh I love anything 80's music, movies, you name it. I have the 80's trivial pursuit and 80's scene it. The problem is nobody here can play with me, they are a little too young. LOL!! Brian is the closest but he is still almost 7 years younger so he couldn't appreciate being a teen then. I hope you enjoyed it!!
> 
> Lynne Your dinner sounds good!! It is rainy here too. Liv was home today but Charlie worked an 8 hour shift. I will see if they want to play a game or watch TV. Good score on the grocery shopping but boo for the burgers!! Sorry you couldn't go back to sleep, I have bad sleep habits lately, even worse since my surgery. YAY!!Another SANS family overlapping trip. Brian is the one who eats the store bought baked goods, when nobody else does. Hope everyone is enjoying being together. It has been a lot of tea time here.
> 
> MCrose It sounds like a nice outside visit even if it was cool. I hope everything works out for DH and his job with the virus. Brian works for the State and so far almost every office has a positive case. There are over 45,000 state employees I am sure they will make up a bunch. He has been lucky to be home with me but may have to go back on Monday. I am really scared to get this with recovering. I have sneezed or coughed a couple of times and it still hurts. I am sorry to hear about your parents car, they don't need that now. We are outdoors people and love to spend the entire day at the amusement parks, can't wait for them to open. That's cool you use to play it's something fun we do together. Glad that your refund worked out with undercover  tourist!
> 
> Cam I am glad that you got out and got what you want for gardening. It is so hard  to keep the 6 feet distance when others don't. Glad that you made out well at Sams, our grocery stores are doing better except for TP.  I have a black thumb but have friends who garden and swear by it, very relaxing. I feel bad for Charlie he started germinating and growing different plants this winter. His teacher let him keep them in his class at school to get sun. He was so excited they were doing so good. He took the day of my surgery off then the next day school closed so he never got to get his plants and I am sure nobody is taking care of them. He worked so hard and was so excited. I hope your DH stays safe at work and boy I would love to have your weather now. Italian food is  the best!
> 
> Charade the week before my surgery I bought a bunch of yoga type pants it would be easier for me. However, I didn't realize where my incisions would be so some of them are not falling right and I have to roll the waist. Once my incisions heal they will be good and it looks like I will have plenty of time to hang in them. It sounds like you had a nice day out and score two meals out! Brian is still working on the house but I did manage to have him drive me to the store. He is still going to have the house done so when things work out we will be ready.  That's cool B is taking an Astronomy class so is Liv. Yea we will be doing Easter alone this year, but it will be okay. Enjoy your left overs!!
> 
> Sue I am so glad that you realized what was going on before you did anything. Glad your DD can use it. I have a bunch of refills on Tylenol from my surgery really cheap, so I am going to fill them and save them. I had heard the same thing. I usually have a lot of Tylenol around because Liv can't use Advil with her bleeding disorder. I love any type of comfy pants. Yea putting my jeans on will not work!! I feel bad for all of us with sleeping problems here, I have found that working on my phone sometimes makes me tired. Hope your weather improves!
> 
> mac Good to see you post! I hope you are feeling better!!! We miss you here!!
> 
> Pealala Welcome to the family!! Nice to meet you!!
> 
> Larissa Nice to meet you!! We enjoy HRH we have stayed there several times, you will enjoy it!
> 
> Kstar Nice to meet you!! You are the closest to me, I am in central  CT and it looks like we are in for the same scenerios with our Govenors since the tri states are working together. I am sorry about your son's birthday it is so hard on the kids, I feel bad for them. My Charlie is a senior and was looking forward to senior events but it doesn't look like that is happening. I hope your sister in law stays safe and another hero that we have to be thankful for. Hope is a beautiful name, for a beautiful  child. Good luck with home schooling, I am lucky the school system is doing on line with the high school and my DD is doing on line college from home.
> 
> Damo Hi! Nice to see you posting over here, I see your posts over on the WDW too. You have always given great advice!
> 
> DLPN I am the biggest chicken when it comes to scary stuff LOL!! . When the 4 of us have gone to the amusment parks for halloween, if they sell the light up necklaces to let the actors know not to scare us I am the first in line and they could charge me what they want and I would pay it. I have only found on park Cedar Point that sells the "no boo" necklaces. Liv and I enjoy walking around but not getting scared. Nice that you will be there the same time.
> 
> A big shout out to the rest of the SANS who can't be with us. I hope everyone stays happy and healthy!! Have a great night!!



bobbie….glad you seem to be improving daily and getting back into normal life.....yes, go out as little as possible as you are vulnerable just having had surgery........

I am always being made fun of with my love for all things 80`s.....but come quiz nights in local pubs......everybody wants me on their team when it`s an 80`s theme!!!!!




KStarfish82 said:


> Hey neighbor!
> 
> I'm a teacher and we have had to change the entire way we do our jobs.  Luckily, I am in a very supportive district and the kids have been on the ball for the most part.
> 
> We can't take the kids to the playground for obvious reasons...but they have even started shutting down walking trails and boardwalks because so many people are going.  So we usually stick to taking afternoon strolls around our local pond. Yesterday we took the kids to the beach to just run around.  That's the beauty of living on an island.....beaches within 10 minutes.  They really enjoyed that except my 2 year old kept trying to run into the ocean.
> 
> But what is maddening is seeing these groups of kids together hanging out.  My next door neighbor has been hosting play dates with her sons' friends for the last three days.  She puts out a lawn chair and is drinking the afternoon away while these kids are all up in each others business.  How will this end if no one heeds the warnings?  Maybe they need to have one of the refrigerator trucks they have in New York City for the bodies drive down our street to really send the message across.
> 
> Let's just keep looking at the bright side of things....



I hope you feel better soon and yes, local businesses need our support where we can.

I have no idea what`s wrong with people who think the rules don`t apply to them and ignore all advice to keep away from others not in your household. I have no clue what it`ll take to make them realise how dangerous it is for them and others to keep meeting up......crazy!!!




We got pizza take out last night. it was gorgeous but found out one of the best Chinese take outs in town closest to us has closed, hopefully temporarily.....no one was using him anymore. He does live in the next village to us and is the nicest man who hasn`t been back to China since he came here 35 years ago. I guess there will be more as people panic. It`s a bit of a drive to get to it for us, but so worth it as his food is excellent and so much better than standard take out in other places. 

There is nothing open here except grocery stores, local butchers/bakers/pharmacies that type of place......and take out places which are very busy.

I`m reading folks in other countries going to garden centres and so on.......nope, nothing like that is open here.

Our news yesterday was full of images of folks completely not self isolating and making journeys that are certainly non essential as is the advice......are folks still not taking this seriously!!! Our local beach car parks are all closed to stop folks from ciming from miles away to enjoy them. We are fortunate to have a huge forest behind us, where no one goes......so we can walk with no chance of running in to anyone.

Although not today........we had sleet and snow this morning and it is freezing cold. Big change from last week.......

So, today we are having a pajama day.....can`t even remember if we have ever done that.......although my friend facetimed me this morning and said I was cheating as I had clean pajamas on....... what`s that all about, of course they`re clean.......apparently that`s cheating because I showered and got into pajamas.....lol......anything else is not good!!!

Lunch is grilled brie, turkey and cranberry sandwiches, plain grilled cheese for Kyle.....dinner is roast beef, creamy mashed potatoes and whatever veg I find in the fridge. Probably carrots and some peas for them too. I have apple crumble for dessert and will make up some custard.......

So, lazy day ahead.....lots of tv, snacking and maybe a snooze or two as we lost an hour last night, our clocks finally went forward. I like gaining an hour, but not losing one.......






















Have a great Sunday..........


----------



## Lynne G

Sunday it is!  And very dark out, as still not close to the summer hours, with longest days, yet.  Mainly because I feel like we still are having a cooler Spring.  Yeah, average 50’s degree highs, and rainy, is our 7 day forecast.  Yeah, I guess we are having rainy days to get us ready for a rainy April.  

Sad, but I doubt we will have no family Easter either.  No matter, much safer for all of us, and so far, the home my mom is in, still is closed to visitors.  I doubt the local kids will go back until after Easter, at the earliest, but bringing them back really does not make sense, being in groups of people from isolation will take months. I can see the school year just being like the colleges, finishing online. I am just nervous every time the kids, and the few times I, go out in the open stores. So I feel for Liv and Charlie, Bobbie.  

Kfish, nice to hear from you again.  This virus is effecting everyone.  I am sorry your neighborhood is not complying with the stay in home.  I will say, on my street, we usually hear the local kids playing outside together, and Spring local kids’ baseball plays so close, we can hear the kids and their fans, every weekend.  But even the local ball fields are quiet, and the kids’ playground there is blocked off.  Other than a very cute and colorful driveway across the street from me, I have yet to see or hear our neighborhood kids.

Lazy Sunday is a perfect way to enjoy today, Schumi.  Taking it easy is the right thing to do, especially when you are not feeling well.  Sending more well wishes.  

At least not as early morning wake up for me. But I am routine, early morning and enjoyment of tea, in quiet. Will finish up the wash, and get more of the trash out. Since we all have been home, the trash cans seem much fuller. Good thing is, is that trash gets picked up tomorrow. So even when not home as much during the week, I always ask all to get the trash out of the house on Sunday.

Sweet, safe and happy Sunday to all the homies. And yes, another rainy day for us. No matter, a repeat of yesterday’s screen fun.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I have absolutely no idea what I am going to do today. I might do my hair color later today. I thought about just letting it grow out to its natural gray, but I'm not ready for that yet. I really need a hair cut, but that will just have to wait. 

Kfish - I do not envy you having to balance kids, school, and work. In VA they have cancelled school for the remainder of the school year. We are enjoying helping out our local restaurants, but I worry about how much weight I will gain. Hope your cold is better soon. 

Bobbie - Glad to hear that Liv is getting some jobs that she is more comfortable with.  Sounds like Target management could use some retraining. I'll bet that lead won't think it is a stupid virus if he or someone he loves gets it. 

Kfish - Play dates? Geez, don't these people realize this is not a vacation? There are still students stuck on campus at B & dh's university. Dh said that they have had to remove chairs from common areas to keep the students from gathering in large groups. 

Schumi - One of my goals right now is to go through the top 100 lists of music in the 80's and see what I would like to add to my playlist. B likes 80's music too. Busch Gardens was supposed to have an 80's cover band on the member sneak peek day. I hope they are able to get the band to come once they finally open. 
Sad that the Chinese place had to close. There is a place near me that I need to add to our list of local restaurants to frequent during the virus scare. 
I have to questions your friend.  Just because we are stuck at home for an extended period of time doesn't mean we should forgo basic hygiene.

We got some good news yesterday. The university is giving a $1000 credit to each student who had paid for room and board until the end of the semester. This can be applied to any of next year's fees. Speaking of next year, it's almost time to B to register for the fall. I am trying to talk ne into takeing a few classes over the summer too.


----------



## macraven

I took a sleeping pill last night as unable to sleep and went out like a light!

Only bad thing about that was the cats woke me up at 5:05 and I shooed them to Mr Mac.
Then was able to nod off for another couple of hours.

Got up at 7 and did not see Mr Mac in bed...
Looked in the living room and he was sleeping on the couch.

Guess this means cats got him up and he fed them.

Wish these cats would learn how to tell time as they don’t eat until 6:30 am.

One of them is having 3 teeth extracted Monday.

I’m letting him handle taking her to the vet.

Walking Dead tonight, hope it is better than last weeks show.
They will be losing more fans if they keep up having stinking shows.

Played ketchup last night to read all the pages I have been missing here.  Was so good to see how all are doing.
And great to see Damo, Kfish, Bobbie, Cam, Sue, etc posting.
All have been missed and this is a good time to come back “ home” to give us a heads up on how you are doing.
I ♥ when the homies come home to visit.

The rain that was predicted last night came quickly and was loud and then over.
Thinking now that is why the cats tried to wake me up ( they are scaredcats during storms)

It’s Sunday and that means pizza night for us.
We always do a large order so have leftovers for Mondays.
No complaints from me on that

Wednesday I can leave the house and will go directly to Publix!

I have no idea how long the world will have this virus.
When I was really sick, kept thinking I will recover and get better and back to normal.
Last night I watched tv about how the virus has escalated and taken so many lives.
Anything world wide is grave concern as this generation has not experienced a mass illness.

But, I still see a rainbow coming ahead.
All of us will carry on and get past it, but will be smarter and better prepared.

My plans for the Darkside are etched in stone for late September.
I do hope to meet all of youse that will be there at UO when I am.


----------



## macraven

Just read Charade’s post

Georgia does not have a state wide, stay at home order like many states have.
It is up to each county to declare that.
Our state would not have that many deaths if peeps would stay home.

The state has a number of large cities and a whole lot of smaller communities 


My HOA has many 2 parents working full time so  rare to see anyone outside during the day.
Families with kids are with sitters and don’t see them come home after 6:00.

The eateries stopped dine in but you can do pick up.
The places we do order from adds 18.5% to your order.  Just something they impose as many businesses need to survive.


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 







Lynne G said:


> Yeah, Robo, crazy times for sure in my City. Hope you can go back North, when you are ready.




We are supposed to head back this Friday. Son and daughter in law where checking on house yesterday.  Then son called us yesterday late and said bad weather had moved through our area. Then I checked this morning and a tornado touched down in our town. Will wait till neighbor or son call to tell us if home was damaged. Power is out there.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I seen a report about how busy the beaches are in Florida. Wow...just wow. is all I can say. I sure hope that in 2 weeks we don't see huge spikes in the number of cases from people being in such close contact with eachother. I guess only time will tell.



They have closed all the beaches here in Florida as far as I know, but people are still parking by small trails to the beach and are still going. Always a few that are willing to skirt the rules.

Gov of Florida furious that they were still allowing flights from New York and New Jersey to fly into Florida.



mckennarose said:


> One friend of my nephew's has symptoms (Fever, cough, lethargic, chills) and called the designated hospital line three times and was denied a test. I don't know if they're waiting until people get "really bad" before testing? It doesn't make sense.



I hope he is able to get help.....there are young people dying too.




mckennarose said:


> Stores have designated senior hours, but some people are complaining about it online, asking why they get special treatment and they shouldn't have to cater to them. It's disgusting how people are being insensitive to the vulnerable.



The seniors are very vulnerable and need the time set aside for them  to shop. I think at times like these people’s true colors show through. So sad.

I was at Walmart a couple of weeks ago and a little old lady came up to me in the self check out and ask me to help her scan her items. She went on to tell me her neighbor dropped her off at Walmart on her way to work and she had no way to get home. I took her home. She has no family here. Mad sure she had connections with her church for future needs




schumigirl said:


> mac....hope the flu has disappeared along with the headaches......not nice thing to happen!!! Many hugs......



Mac hope you are feeling better everyday.







Charade67 said:


> Oh, almost forgot, there was no Spam on the shelves.



LOL......everyone can have the Spam.....I have never liked that congealed mystery meat.....




damo said:


> There are so many people outdoors but avoiding each other. Lots of stories of the stupids coming home from out of country travel and not self-isolating for 14 days as they have been told to. You really have to wonder about some people.



My Canadian neighbors went back to Toronto and they are in 14 day isolation.




schumigirl said:


> It’s Mother’s Day in the U.K. so seems as though some are listening and some aren’t.



Happy belated mother’s day to you and your mum.







mckennarose said:


> Today was an emotional day for me. I haven't seen my mom and dad, sister, or some of my children (adults) in two weeks. I took groceries to my mom and dad and left them on her porch and talked to her through the window. It was so sad I cried on the way home. I got her to set up skype tonight and we had a good chat, which was nice. I'm worried about my husband who has to work in all this.








schumigirl said:


> We are still seeing folks swarm into grocery stores yesterday.....it`s like watching a football match crowd heaving into the stadiums!!! Shocking. And the grocery stores extra hour in the morning for NHS and emergency staff only was overtaken by selfish idiots who thought they should be entitled to rush past everyone else......



So sad people are behaving so badly....those poor, tired overworked NHS folks need all the help they can get.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I just finished writing a midterm online. The last one. This week starts another heavy class in pharmacology .. The medical terminology was hard enough...now to add this...oh my. Only 6 more weeks left until I'm done. I will be looking forward to some free time once this part is complete.



Hang in there....it will be over before you know it.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Things have seemed to hit a quiet lull here. Most businesses have closed. Even our optomistrist and dental offices have closed except for emergencies.



I had temporary crown put on 4 weeks ago.....was able to get permanent crown put on. Had to go back again this week for them to tweak the fit.....so thankful.




bobbie68 said:


> I am feeling better each day. I am still being careful with lifting anything. I hope to be back to full health in a few weeks. Brian is still busy working on the house. We are just going to have everything ready to go for when things turn around.



Bobbie68....so glad to hear you are feeling better 




bobbie68 said:


> he teens are s till working Liv is having a hard time with this though.



Bobbie68 hope Liv is doing better at work and the managers are working with her on changing her job assignment.




schumigirl said:


> Our health workers are begging everyone to please self isolate and not mix. It`s heartbreaking to see their pleas and folks to ignore them. They have posted lots of images holding up paper signs saying similar things, I`m sure it`s the same in the US.



Frontline hero’s for sure.




Charade67 said:


> Something fun for today. Six years ago we were expecting snow of a coating to an inch. Here’s what actually happene



Wow....they missed that one by a mile.




schumigirl said:


> So, another not so good nights sleep...….this cough is relentless, but I don't think it`s the dreaded 19.



Schumi hope you feel better soon and it not covid. 






pealala said:


> Hello everyone!








schumigirl said:


> There was a campaign for everyone in the United Kingdom, at 8pm tonight to stand outside, lean out of windows, go on balconies and clap, cheer, shout and whoop in support of our wonderful NHS staff and carers who are all working so hard for us during this crisis.



They are putting flags out in our community to show support. I’am sure it was an amazing tribute to their selfless service....what a wonderful idea.

I have to admit my heart goes out to them all....my baby sister is on the frontlines she is a Nurse too.



Lynne G said:


> and so has it been. Still raining out.



We need rain here in my area of Florida.




bobbie68 said:


> There was a story on CNN about the grocery clerks and staff as being heros during this. I started clapping to Liv and telling her that she was a hero for going out into the public to make sure people have food. I will do the same for Charlie tonight.



Yes,  all those working in the grocery stores are hero’s also.




KStarfish82 said:


> I'm a teacher and we have had to change the entire way we do our jobs. Luckily, I am in a very supportive district and the kids have been on the ball for the most part.



Hey  KStar.....teachers are awesome





schumigirl said:


> So, today we are having a pajama day.....can`t even remember if we have ever done that.......although my friend facetimed me this morning and said I was cheating as I had clean pajamas on....... what`s that all about, of course they`re clean.......apparently that`s cheating because I showered and got into pajamas.....lol......anything else is not good!!!






Keisha and Tink hope you are both doing well....you are missed here




Just heard from baby sis she asked me if I heard about tornado in our town in Indiana. I told her I did. She told me that they are not allowing people into the town as to many downed lines etc. Will call neighbor and see if our house was damaged.

Seems like the things just keep coming don’t they......oh well.

On a positive note as the world has descended into hell in a hat basket...hubby decided to get the sports car he had always wanted 3 weeks ago. I told him to go ahead and get it. It’s now or never.

We got tickled when we were checking out the navigation and a British accent nav person comes on.....LOL...wasn’t expecting that. It’s a Jaguar F-Type convertible.....they don’t change the nav voice for cars sold in US...nice touch.

It’s an awesome car to drive. He deserved it. He is always doing things for others and never for himself. This has put things in to perspective a little. Why dream for something and never spend the money only to possibly catch a virus and die not realizing your dreams.


I think this virus was planted. Just my opinion. To many obvious discrepancies between with what China has shared. Just sayin.


Have been making masks to help out a little.




Need to get scootin have a great rest of the day Sans family.


----------



## Charade67

Robo56 said:


> LOL......everyone can have the Spam.....I have never liked that congealed mystery meat.....


I’m guessing people are buying it because it has a long shelf life. We haven’t gotten that desperate yet.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne......I am the same......early mornings for me all the time. I don’t think it ever leaves you if you are that type of person.....although there are times I’d love to say I slept till 8am or even 9.....couldn’t tell you the last time I slept late!!!


Charade.......lol......no, she was only joking.....it was a joke at my expense for being so tidy and in order........guess I never explained. She has the highest of standards of cleanliness. Just laughs at me having to have everything “just so” at every moment.


mac........good to see you!!! Yes, we gave up on the WD a long time ago.....Tom lasted a few seasons longer than me.

I could go pizza again tonight......heck, pizza anytime I guess!! Yes, this is one event that will become a major part of history. I said that on Skype to my God Daughter a few days ago.....she’ll tell her kids and grand kids that she remembers this happening. Hope the cats get on ok tomorrow......


Robo.......good to see you and hope all is well back home, tornado is the last thing anyone needs........Thank you........yes, Spam will never be on our list of things that appeal!! Never quite got that one.......yes, every one of our emergency services and health workers are heroes.

We had a Doctor on tv pleading with folks to stay home, not to visit each other, it’s not a vacation and please listen to him........but, there are always folks that still ignore it and carry on as normal. Makes most folks so angry........but take care hope you and your family stay healthy.........



So, I just woke up........thought I’d have a snooze after lunch for half an hour or so........slept a bit longer!

Beef is a filet joint so won’t take much cooking.......even Kyle likes that quite rare.

Guess it might be a late night tonight since I slept most of the afternoon away!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Robo, I saw that tornado damages in the news this early morning.  Hope all are safe, and no damage to your home.  Yes, to all the medical staff, cannot say enough thanks. 

Well, my little one decided 11 am was a bad time to wake her up.  Yeah, waking a college age kid sleeper was like disturbing a hornet nest.  LOL

Hence, brunch I made was, yep, breakfast food. Eggs Benedict for older one, and he liked my sauce so much, he used it on his hash browns, little one wanted chocolate chip pancakes, and I had plain ones. And some scrambled eggs for me, as just poached eggs for older one’s meal. Add some butter and maple syrup, and no complaints and full. So most likely no lunch. But I bet, afternoon snack may be in the day’s schedule.

Hope this finds your day enjoyable, as last weekend in March.  And  I would be happy to send Robo some of this dreary rain.


----------



## buckeev

Robo56 said:


> Have been making masks to help out a little.
> 
> View attachment 484171
> 
> 
> Need to get scootin have a great rest of the day Sans family.


 *THANK YOU* Robo! You're a good egg! 
SHOUT out to those doing what they can to help! THANK YOU!
My 79 y/o Mom-_with significant health issues of her own_-started sewing masks up almost three weeks ago. She has lost count of how many-but the trimmings have filled up a huge empty Amazon box twice. 

Sending Pixie Dust to those affected by this disaster-which is pretty much everyone is some form or the other. The numbers are staggering, but each of those numbers is a human, with loved ones that are enduring pain-the likes of which I can only imagine.
_*Trying *_to stay "positive". 
We have tried-unsuccessfully-to shield Gage from the news. He is holding up pretty well, but there are definitely extra challenges right now keeping him stable.
Birthday trip thisweek is obviously canceled-dang, I sure had some great FPs and ADRs!!!- but it seems rather petty and selfish to woller in too much self pity. 

Here's to better times ASAP SANS Dudettes and Dudes!


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody   

Checking in to let you know that I'm still here....sorry I've been absent for so long.

We are considered essential employees in the garden center so no staying home for me.  I can't believe all the people ignoring the shelter in place orders just to buy plants in the county I work in...there have been 100+ confirmed cases according to the local hospital   Thankfully, the county I live in only has 1 case.

Danielle is doing okay at the pizza place since most of their business is pick up and delivery...she's paying her wait staff extra to make up for lost tips.  Trey works with both of us at the garden center and pizza place..it's scary times and I pray none of us catch this mess.

The roof has finally been replaced and I'm in limbo with the rest of the repairs to the interior (sheetrock and cabinets) due to the shelter in place orders.

Sad to say we probably won't make it to HHN this year due to my medical bills and home repairs but I can enjoy it vicariously through all of my homies who are still going.

Carole...hope you are better soon 

Robo...sorry to hear about the tornado...hope your home is undamaged and you can get back soon.

Shout out to mac, keisha, Lynne, bobbie, charade, monyk, sue, pumpkin, mrose, kfish and anyone else who is reading along...stay safe and have a wonderful day


----------



## tink1957

Hi buckeev...just missed your post while I was typing


----------



## macraven

Vicki does your county have the restrictions of stay in place?

I’m a good hour north of you and my county has many places open still.
No restrictions here.

And with that we have two more documented cases of covid.
We only have 3 on the books but county that butts up to where I am (outside of city limits) has deaths besides infected listed.


----------



## tink1957

macraven said:


> Vicki does your county have the restrictions of stay in place?
> 
> I’m a good hour north of you and my county has many places open still.
> No restrictions here.
> 
> And with that we have two more documented cases of covid.
> We only have 3 on the books but county that butts up to where I am (outside of city limits) has deaths besides infected listed.


Yes, we are under stay in place orders in both the county I live in and the one where I work.  

The surrounding counties have numerous cases so our little county issued the order as a precaution.  The one case we had was an 85 year old who unfortunately passed away.


----------



## schumigirl

Buckeev.........good to see you......yes, so many affected by this and you are allowed to feel some annoyance at not getting on your trip. I think we’ve all felt that but felt guilty for even worrying about a trip when so much is else is going on.

Hugs to your son......hope he’s doing ok......


Vicki  ........so good to see you post again!!!! I’m so sorry you won’t make HHN this year.......was looking forward to meeting up again.....but, health and other things sometimes get in the way. Glad you are all ok though health wise......and glad to hear you have improved too.

All our garden centres are closed as they are classed as non essential......it’s crazy they haven’t kept you at home!!! People make me wonder about them sometime......over here essential journeys only, and most are complying, but sadly not all.

Yes, the pizza places are doing roaring trade here too.....I’m glad they’re staying open, our local we have used for a while and you couldn’t meet a nicer bunch of people.......so desperately want to help them stay open. And thank you......I’m slowly improving 




Beef was lovely.......although it was maybe a little too much, but,  it was beautiful......

Now watching some Netflix and yet more snacks........spicy chips and spicy jalapeño salsa........

Nice quiet Sunday evening......apart from the occasional friend trying to FaceTime or want to Zoom........that’s a new one on me!!


----------



## tink1957

schumigirl said:


> Vicki  ........so good to see you post again!!!! I’m so sorry you won’t make HHN this year.......was looking forward to meeting up again.....but, health and other things sometimes get in the way. Glad you are all ok though health wise......and glad to hear you have improved too.
> 
> All our garden centres are closed as they are classed as non essential......it’s crazy they haven’t kept you at home!!! People make me wonder about them sometime......over here essential journeys only, and most are complying, but sadly not all.
> 
> Yes, the pizza places are doing roaring trade here too.....I’m glad they’re staying open, our local we have used for a while and you couldn’t meet a nicer bunch of people.......so desperately want to help them stay open. And thank you......I’m slowly improving


We are considered essential because the main business is home improvement/hardware.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> We are considered essential because the main business is home improvement/hardware.




Apparently our home improvement stores are open too. Is decorating really an essential today? Folks who work there aren’t happy about going in to sell folks trivial things like paint and stuff like that.......

Apart from that, pharmacies/medical, banks with limited hours and food places there is not much open here now....


----------



## Charade67

I have retreated to the spare bedroom and the desktop computer.  I had to get away from the TV. Dh is now watching tractor pulling.

Bad news at our house. One of our toilets is not working properly.  I don't know exactly what is wrong. When flushed it sounds like the water keeps running and the tank isn't filling. Guess I'll be calling the plumber tomorrow.  Of course it's the one on the main level of the house.



macraven said:


> The eateries stopped dine in but you can do pick up.
> The places we do order from adds 18.5% to your order. Just something they impose as many businesses need to survive.


So far none of the restaurants I've gotten take out from has an automatic tip amount, but I've been tipping as if I just received excellent table service.



Robo56 said:


> Just heard from baby sis she asked me if I heard about tornado in our town in Indiana. I told her I did. She told me that they are not allowing people into the town as to many downed lines etc. Will call neighbor and see if our house was damaged.


 Hope were is no damage to your house.



Robo56 said:


> hubby decided to get the sports car he had always wanted 3 weeks ago. I told him to go ahead and get it. It’s now or never.
> 
> We got tickled when we were checking out the navigation and a British accent nav person comes on.....LOL...wasn’t expecting that. It’s a Jaguar F-Type convertible.....they don’t change the nav voice for cars sold in US...nice touch.


Good for him! I would imagine that car sales are down right now (are they even open?) and someone was very happy to get that sale.



Robo56 said:


> Have been making masks to help out a little.


I wish I could sew.



schumigirl said:


> Charade.......lol......no, she was only joking.....it was a joke at my expense for being so tidy and in order........guess I never explained. She has the highest of standards of cleanliness. Just laughs at me having to have everything “just so” at every moment.


That's good to know. I imagine there are some people out there not showering or changing clothes for days. Ugh!



buckeev said:


> My 79 y/o Mom-_with significant health issues of her own_-started sewing masks up almost three weeks ago. She has lost count of how many-but the trimmings have filled up a huge empty Amazon box twice.


Cool!



tink1957 said:


> Checking in to let you know that I'm still here....sorry I've been absent for so long.
> 
> We are considered essential employees in the garden center so no staying home for me.


Good to hear from you. Do you work in a place like Home Depot or Lowes?



schumigirl said:


> Nice quiet Sunday evening......apart from the occasional friend trying to FaceTime or want to Zoom........that’s a new one on me!!


 We tried a Zoom meeting with my Sunday school class today. It was a bit chaotic. One of B's classes is using this format/. At first I was thinking it was a horrible way to do a class, then I remembered it was for her sign language class. She doesn't have to listen to everyone trying to talk at once.



schumigirl said:


> Apparently our home improvement stores are open too. Is decorating really an essential today? Folks who work there aren’t happy about going in to sell folks trivial things like paint and stuff like that.......


Decorating, no, but they need to be open for essential home repair. Of course, I imagine a lot of people are going there for non essential  home improvement. My neighbor's front yard is looking really nice right now.

Please forgive the typos. Caspian  decided to sit on the desk in front of the monitor as I type.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade I think Brits and Americans can speak a different language at times.......home improvement for me means decorating, definitely non essential. My friends daughter was supposed to be working but said she wasn’t coming in to sell folks paint. A DIY store here is where you’ll get essentials for home repairs and yes, they are open with limited staff, at least where we are.

Oh I’d never be friends with someone who has dubious hygiene standards.....I liked Zoom, it’s better for groups of folks......I had never heard of it till recently......but then technology and me aren’t the best of friends. As for sewing, I can tighten up a button if it needs it, that’s about the limit for my sewing.




My nephews wife gets her results tomorrow to see if she has the virus or not. She’s desperately hoping (obviously) it’s negative, so once she is back to normal she can get back to work......

Nephew is not showing any symptoms thankfully. Their little dog will be happy they’re both home together......

Zoomed........is that a new term.......with some friends tonight......so funny. I wonder how many others have had their husbands or whoever wander into a room in a state of undress not knowing their wife is live on zoom.......yes, we nearly got an eyeful of one friends husband tonight.......he saw the funny side!

Think he might check carefully before he wanders in to a room again......

Almost bedtime here......

Have a lovely Sunday evening.......


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Charade I think Brits and Americans can speak a different language at times.......home improvement for me means decorating, definitely non essential. My friends daughter was supposed to be working but said she wasn’t coming in to sell folks paint. A DIY store here is where you’ll get essentials for home repairs and yes, they are open with limited staff, at least where we are.


I recently watched a funny video about the differences between English and American words. It was an American woman married to a British man. At one point he asked her how she liked his waistcoat. She said it was a vest. He held up a white tank top and said , "No, this is a vest" She said, "No, that's a wife beater." He responded with, "I would never hit you." They went back and forth over vest/wife beater and he finally said, "Americans are weird."

Have you ever been inside a Home Depot or Lowes store? They have just about everything you could possibly need for a house: lighting, lumber, paint, lawn & garden, appliances, flooring, etc. They even carry cleaning supplies and toilet paper. Well, when it's in stock.


----------



## tink1957

Yes Charade...I work at Lowe's.  Glad I got my TP and lysol wipes before the shortage.  There are many advantages in working there.

Since I have the day off and it's in the 70s today I decided to grill enough to last a few days.  Chicken breasts, chicken burgers and jalapeno cheddar smoked sausages are on the menu.  

Time to get going with the grilling.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

tink1957 said:


> Yes Charade...I work at Lowe's.  Glad I got my TP and lysol wipes before the shortage.  There are many advantages in working there.
> 
> Since I have the day off and it's in the 70s today I decided to grill enough to last a few days.  Chicken breasts, chicken burgers and jalapeno cheddar smoked sausages are on the menu.
> 
> Time to get going with the grilling.



Sounds great!!!  Glad you are making plenty, I am a bit more hungry than normal, but I think that will be just enough    !!


----------



## Charade67

tink1957 said:


> Yes Charade...I work at Lowe's.


I worked for Home Depot many years ago, but not in a store. i was in the accounting department. 

Our local Lowes was very nice to B when she was working on her Girl Scout silver award project. They sold us a bunch of supplies at cost.


----------



## mckennarose

Charade67 said:


> I recently watched a funny video about the differences between English and American words. It was an American woman married to a British man. At one point he asked her how she liked his waistcoat. She said it was a vest. He held up a white tank top and said , "No, this is a vest" She said, "No, that's a wife beater." He responded with, "I would never hit you." They went back and forth over vest/wife beater and he finally said, "Americans are weird."


  You gave me a laugh again! Yep, wife beaters.... horrible name but that's what everyone calls them here. My full blood Italian brother in law wears one all summer as a regular shirt. I thought it was an Italian thing, but I guess not!

Woke up to thunderstorms this morning.  Spring is definitely coming, which I'm glad about.  I may bring the greenhouse out of the garage and try to start some seeds this week.  If I can get seeds, that is.  The parsley and chives in my garden are growing so I'm taking it as a sign I could start some seeds.

My daughter's boyfriend's mother is now off for two weeks because someone tested positive in their building.  She seems ok for now, isolating and staying positive.  Her facility is handling it the right way, when other facilities are not.  Other facilities are only closing for a day, or not even closing at all, and cleaning areas and staying open.  All that's doing is continuing the spread because they don't know who else has it.  They need to close for two weeks to isolate anyone who may have been exposed.

Well with the president extending social distancing guidelines until April 30th a lot of things are cancelled.  Easter, my 50th birthday and my dad's birthday.  Sigh.... kind of expected it anyway.  We're trying to figure out how to get the supplies for Italian Easter pie but I don't know if we'll be able to.  We may have to just do a regular dinner for the three of us.  We usually have 14 people here for holidays and it will be sad to miss everyone.  The most important thing is that we stay safe, so it will manage.  Just praying for everyone to get through ok.

My youngest had to go to all online college classes, like everyone else.  But we got an email a few days ago telling her that because she has more than 50% of her classes online, her state grant money is reduced and we'll have to pay more to the college.  HUH???!!  This wasn't her choice to go online.  The grant wasn't a huge amount, but every bit helps.  Its frustrating.

Mac, so good to see you back posting!  I'll try to catch up with everyone tomorrow.  Hubby has to go back to work tomorrow and I'm helping him get some things in order from the cdc and osha to help the employees under him.  He'll find out tomorrow who was exposed, if he was near that person and hopefully the test results from the employees who got tested.  

I'm cracking open the bottle of good Madeira tonight!

Stay safe.....


----------



## macraven

Thank you Mrose
Walking Dead on now 
I’ll be back here later tonight


----------



## Charade67

mckennarose said:


> My youngest had to go to all online college classes, like everyone else. But we got an email a few days ago telling her that because she has more than 50% of her classes online, her state grant money is reduced and we'll have to pay more to the college. HUH???!! This wasn't her choice to go online. The grant wasn't a huge amount, but every bit helps. Its frustrating.


What??! That doesn't seem right at all. As far as I know our students are still considered to be residential students for the rest of the semester.


----------



## mckennarose

Charade67 said:


> What??! That doesn't seem right at all. As far as I know our students are still considered to be residential students for the rest of the semester.


I know!  I'm still trying to figure it out.
This is from the email:
"PHEAA has made an eligibility determination for your 2019-20 academic year
PA State Grant application.  Due to limited resources, students enrolled in
more than 50% distance education credits may be eligible for a reduced award."
And from their page FAQ:
"I am receiving a PA State Grant Award while taking online courses, but my award was reduced, why?"
"In an effort to control costs for the recently approved distance education eligible courses and enrollment for the PA State Grant Program, your eligibility will be reduced when compared to awards calculated for attendance less than or equal to 50% distance education."

I don't understand it.


----------



## Lynne G

That is so odd, McK.  My little one is just doing her Spring term classes online, at no additional cost, and we happily got a refund for the remainder her dorm and food not being used, as was not her fault to leave the dorm.  

Fading fast. Nice to see Buckeev and Tink. So sorry to hear of trip cancel, Buckeev, working and sick, Tink, so sorry not to meet up with you yet, and McK, so sorry so many family celebrations may not be with the whole family.

Did take a short nap this afternoon, as I guess I needed it, and there was not much of interest for me on the screen.


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> That is so odd, McK. My little one is just doing her Spring term classes online, at no additional cost, and we happily got a refund for the remainder her dorm and food not being used, as was not her fault to leave the dorm.


I'm hoping it's a mistake or misunderstanding somewhere.  We have to try to get in touch with someone at the college to figure it out.  She had to go to online classes, like everyone else did.  It doesn't seem right.


----------



## Lynne G

Definitely not, McK, as you know where little one goes is a state funded one, but she did not have to take out a grant yet, so she is very lucky.  

Ooh, bedtime for me.


----------



## macraven

Wd was a lot better tonight than the past 3 weeks prior 

just putting this out there if you are a fan

Things look rocky tonight for when peeps have trips to florida

you read or hear about disasters in countries far away from you and could not imagine it is now in your own back yard.

speaking of back yards....
If your Florida trip does not plan out, come to northern Georgia and see me

I’ll even cook for youse
and we will have a party!
Maybe we will find arrow heads as my back yard butts up to the original trail of tears road


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, no May trip and thinking no August trip either.  But am very much hoping end of September is a go still.  And on a woot! Last week, SW had a sale, got a nice amount of credit for our January 2021 trip, and even cheaper flights than I was expecting.  Now to get an even better deal for the crazy car rental price I have now, and for the hotel price I have, and want AP rates or may be looking at some Motherland, so may give a call for that soon, too.  

Oh yeah, and it’s a Monday.

 Routine,


----------



## macraven

Lynne, we can’t win .....
I can get a flight from where I am to Orlando for $75 round trip this week if I had plans to go there.

Comparing that to the September flight at $375 which I did not book last month.

Maybe things will work out and your August trip will happen.

Good you hit a great deal for January.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Monday. I'm spending the morning waiting for the plumber. I was told he would be here within a half hour. That was an hour ago.


----------



## Lynne G

Flight prices are crazy, Mac.  So far, one of the reasons August is most likely a no go, is too high airfare for my taste.  Plus, I can always cancel the hotel 5 days before, and hoping for an AP rate better than I saw, so far.  Hope you are feeling better now.  Still take an easy, as no need to be worn out more.


----------



## cam757

Good Monday Morning,

Hope everyone had a nice weekend.  Back at work today. Nothing to do so I am watching the livestream of the USNS Comfort docking in NYC.  It left from Norfolk yesterday, which is not to far from where I live. Glad to see the hospital ship arrive to provide support to the people of NYC. 

We didn't do much yesterday.  I had a migraine, probably from  having the windows up the day before and all the pollen in the air.  Feeling better today. We had pizza last night too. Unfortunately, from Dominos.  Brought leftovers for lunch. 

Fifth case at DH's work announced yesterday.  Another one in an engineering building outside the gates so not near DH's office.



Charade67 said:


> I have retreated to the spare bedroom and the desktop computer. I had to get away from the TV. Dh is now watching tractor pulling.



I know whatcha mean.  I had to do that Saturday but I left the house entirely. DH has to have it on all the time. Drives me nuts.



mckennarose said:


> My daughter's boyfriend's mother is now off for two weeks because someone tested positive in their building. She seems ok for now, isolating and staying positive. Her facility is handling it the right way, when other facilities are not. Other facilities are only closing for a day, or not even closing at all, and cleaning areas and staying open. All that's doing is continuing the spread because they don't know who else has it. They need to close for two weeks to isolate anyone who may have been exposed.



That is good that her facility is showing good judgement.  I think it is time for a total shut down of these highly affected areas. I never thought I would be the one saying it but the spread is becoming alarming.



mckennarose said:


> Well with the president extending social distancing guidelines until April 30th a lot of things are cancelled. Easter, my 50th birthday and my dad's birthday. Sigh.... kind of expected it anyway. We're trying to figure out how to get the supplies for Italian Easter pie but I don't know if we'll be able to. We may have to just do a regular dinner for the three of us. We usually have 14 people here for holidays and it will be sad to miss everyone. The most important thing is that we stay safe, so it will manage. Just praying for everyone to get through ok.



April is definitely going to be a tough month. Hopefully, you can have a big celebration maybe for Mother's Day.



mckennarose said:


> My youngest had to go to all online college classes, like everyone else. But we got an email a few days ago telling her that because she has more than 50% of her classes online, her state grant money is reduced and we'll have to pay more to the college. HUH???!! This wasn't her choice to go online. The grant wasn't a huge amount, but every bit helps. Its frustrating.



That is nuts!!! I hope she works something out with her school.



Charade67 said:


> Happy Monday. I'm spending the morning waiting for the plumber. I was told he would be here within a half hour. That was an hour ago.



Hope he finally arrived.

Glad to see Mac is feeling better and Schumi is on the mend. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Happy Monday morning everyone!!! Or what feels like day 2099 of the quarantine 

I see some of you are making plans for HHN and fall trips!!!  I see some of our airlines are having crazy priced flights right now.  As much as we would like to book something to have an escape later this year, I'm not sure when the boarder will open up again.  Right now...there seem to be some areas where your army is staying watching to make sure us crazy canucks don't try to sneak into the US  Ummmmmm I hate to tell Mr Trump right now...we really won't be coming down to visit any time soon until the number of infected people stops going up   I just hate that he is using those resources for that instead of putting it to good use for your own people instead of trying to keep us crazy canucks in our own country.  I'll stay where I am thank you!

@macraven...I"m glad to see your back and posting again!!!  I sure did miss seeing your posts

@mckennarose  I hope that you can make some fun with all the birthdays you have this month!  It sucks you can't have a big blowout for the big 50 for yourself.  It is such a huge milestone.  I hope that you can find a way to celebrate it after all this craziness is over.

@schumigirl... I hope you start to feel better soon.  There is nothing like a cough that doesn't go away.   Well good thing is...if you actually did have the coivid virus, now your always safe when you go out!!!!

@cam757 ...We have seen the reports about your area.  It is staggering how the numbers keep climbing.  I hope you stay safe from all of it.  It's amazing how many people really think that the rules set in place don't apply to them.  Please stay safe from all of it.

@Charade67 ...I hope the plumber shows up soon and fixes what is wrong.  My dh is the manager of the plumbing, electrical, and mechanical divisions where he works.  They have many protocols for those to follow on when they send out the service guys and it takes them 3x longer to do a job that it did before, just with all the safety precautions that they want their service guys to do to keep the family homes safe that they are working at.    Even the dh had to go do a service call last week, as all his crews were out and someone had an emergency.  I really hope it's something minor and not the start of something big.

@bobbie68 ...I'm glad your feeling better and more like yourself again.  Recovery can be slower than we always want it to be.  I'm soo grateful for all those people working in retail places that are still open.  They are definitely putting themselves in  direct contact with someone who is stupid and ignorant to be going out while they are sick.  Those  people who feel so " entitled " that the rules don't apply to them tick me off.  I'm glad her managers have found a place where she feels more comfortable to work, instead of directly with the public.  It's NOT an easy job.  

Things are pretty much the same here.  It was a cold ( - 26F ) weekend here.  It started snowing YET AGAIN here Saturday morning...and was still snowing this morning when I left for work.  We have well over a foot fall here again.  I just need spring to arrive.  I was hoping to be sitting on our deck and maybe doing some homework ( probably wrapped in a blanket ) but it would have been glorious if I could have been outside for an hour or two while working on my course work.  Oh well....it will come.  It's just not fast enough for me.  
On other news, my mom did test positive for the virus.  She is sick...but not requiring any hospital care.  They think she over the worst of it now.  She is still extremely fatigued at times and has the cough yet.  But all the other symptoms have subsided.  Now, we are just waiting to see if Dad tests positive.  Neighbors and friends are delivering anything they need.  My sister has taken some things to them as well.  So crossing my fingers that Dad doesn't get it.  

We also did some video chatting with family over the weekend.  It was a great way to spend an evening chatting with all of them.  I can see us using it more as the social distancing starts taking it's toll on all of us.  

Well, I should get started working on this pile of  papers on my desk.  I just wanted to pop in and write a little something.  I have been reading...just not able to post anything substantial.  

Stay healthy everyone!!!!


----------



## mckennarose

cam757 said:


> Fifth case at DH's work announced yesterday. Another one in an engineering building outside the gates so not near DH's office.





cam757 said:


> That is good that her facility is showing good judgement. I think it is time for a total shut down of these highly affected areas. I never thought I would be the one saying it but the spread is becoming alarming.


I agree that these places need to close for two weeks once they have their first case.  I don't agree with them sanitizing areas and staying open.  I know a lot of these places are finding loopholes to stay open and they get to define themselves as essential or life sustaining.  That's a major problem here.    

DH went back to a mess at work today.  26 people called off today and a bunch more outright quit.  One of his employees was exposed to someone who is awaiting testing results.  He has to stay away from this poor guy and the guy is soooo nervous because his mother lives with him and his wife.  A hard close of these businesses for the recommended two weeks could help a lot.


----------



## mckennarose

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Right now...there seem to be some areas where your army is staying watching to make sure us crazy canucks don't try to sneak into the US  Ummmmmm I hate to tell Mr Trump right now...we really won't be coming down to visit any time soon until the number of infected people stops going up  I just hate that he is using those resources for that instead of putting it to good use for your own people instead of trying to keep us crazy canucks in our own country.


I disagree... he IS putting our resources to good use in a lot of areas.  Don't be offended by him wanting to place troops at the border, it's not about most Canadians being "crazy".  It's about keeping our country safe and the sad fact is that both borders have illegal crossing activity.  
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/u...-mexico-over-coronavirus-concerns/ar-BB10NWmr
"On the U.S.-Canada border, approximately 300 non-U.S. citizens have been turned away based on White House-implemented travel restrictions that forbid people who have traveled to China or Iran within 14 days from entry. Of the 300 people barred entry at vehicular and pedestrian crossing points on the northern border, 113 were Canadians, and 90 were Chinese, Cuccinelli said. "

Another sad fact is that people are not taking their personal responsibility to self quarantine for 2 weeks if they've possibly been exposed.  We're experiencing this first hand in my state from people fleeing NYC.   This is my own country and I'm all for creating temporary stricter protocol regarding people traveling.  We have a very real, growing problem where I live with people ignoring CDC guideline and we're having a lot of community spread because of it.

Your PM is essentially doing the same in other areas, with stopping flights to areas known to have infection like China and Italy.  Not because he thinks poorly of these people, but because he sees a potential threat.   None of this is permanent and it's all due to a very extreme danger and the need to control the spread of the virus.


----------



## schumigirl

mac.......if we ever get to fly again Georgia is in our plans.......you have plenty of room for us......and you like pizza and bacon......we‘re good!!! My cousins in Long Island saw a flight to Vegas from Orlando for around $14......they were tempted.....lol.....think I would have been too!


Cam, glad you’re doing better today...migraines are horrible. I’ve only had one in my life, but that was enough. Hope you stay well.....



pumpkin........I dread to see our flight prices when this is over. Of course it’s to be expected. Hope your mum is feeling better and continues to improve. I just wish I could shift this darn cough.....even Tom who has the patience of a saint is fed up listening to it!


mrose, hope your husbands place is ok. It is completely terrifying how many folks around us have it, or are carriers.




Saw a heartbreaking post today from a nurse in the UK, crying and exhausted, begging people to stop going out for anything non essential.......no visiting just for fun........folks were still gathering here for parties the other day according to the paper........what is wrong with people they can’t understand that!!!

My friends and I would love to get together, I’d love to see my family, but I understand we are putting each other at risk......crazy people. And some NHS staff came out after a 12 hour shift to find their cars vandalised in some hospital way up North from me......disgusting creatures. I’m sure he’ll get his just desserts as they got him.

But, another day of a quick walk in the woods, spoke to my mum and one of my brothers, did some baking......managed to get some flour from the local store and I’m surprised that Tom managed to get the right flour........so we have cherry and coconut scones, lemon Madeira cake (bit like pound cake) and made flourless chocolate cake for my two chocoholics.........guess the diet still hasn’t started!!

And I have some of the cleanest kitchen cabinets around......well, did a third of them today then I got bored  Will get to the rest of the kitchen sometime..........they don’t really need it but it’s something to do.....

Have a good Monday evening........


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin 

Read the Disboards rules.

There will be NO political talk/discussions here.


----------



## Sue M

@bobbie68 thats awful about your son’s manager.  What an ignorant man. Did you son take it to someone above his manager?  I hope this issue was addressed at work, totally unacceptable.

@KStarfish82 my brother and Sister-in-law live on LI, I’m so worried for him. And one of his offices is in the city, when I spoke to him a few days ago he was still going in but driving instead of taking the LIRR in.

@Robo56 so nice of you to help out with the lady at the store and for making masks! I can’t sew at all. Except for buttons and maybe fixing a seam.
Is your home safe?

@buckeev good for your mom!  And sewing up the masks keeps her busy!  Always disappointing canceling trips. You’re entitled to feel sad about it. I’m waiting and seeing what things will be like in August. Hope I don’t have to cancel. My oldest dd will be so disappointed as that’s the only time she can get off work. First 2 weeks of Aug. I read on the WDW board that WDW is offering a special package for those who have to cancel due to COVID-19.

@tink1957  good to hear from you, hope you and your family stay safe.

@macraven so surprising that your county has no restrictions in place. Glad that you’re staying safe though. I liked The Dead last night too. I wonder when we’ll find out about Rick!  New character looks interesting.
I also wonder if the new spin-off is taking the place of Fear?

@Pumpkin1172 eek!  A foot of snow   So glad I live in lotus land!  Lol. We wilt here if temps go into the negative anything!

@schumigirl hope you’re feeling better soon.

@Charade67 lol!  Not tractor pulling!  Ugh.

@Cam

We finally got a break from the rain. The weekend was sunny Saturday and yesterday sun & cloud. It bought everyone out of the woodwork!  Yesterday my friend around the block & I went out for a doggy walk around the neighborhood keeping the required 2 meters distance. Easy to do as there are no sidewalks and not much car traffic on the side roads. We kept picking up people as we went lol. Seems everyone was out after days upon days of rain.  We were all careful maintaining distances. We ran into 2 friends on our walk at different points Who joined us. When I got to my house in the lane were 2 more neighbours chatting so had a visit with them too.  Again, keeping safe distances.  What a different world now.

Have to renew my Auto insur ace by the 1st. Contacted my agent who usually comes to the house!  Now the agency is handling renewals either by phone or email.

One of the big giants in the gyms here, Fitness World announcement that they fired all their employees and going into bankruptcy. So many people out of jobs, and clients with contracts out their money.  My husband thinks it’s BS and their plan is to re-open in a few months under a different name.

Today it isn’t raining, so think I’ll go for a neighborhood walk and do laundry. Exciting life lol.


macraven said:


> Pumpkin
> 
> Read the Disboards rules.
> 
> There will be NO political talk/discussions here.


just like dinner parties, no talk of politics or religion lol. Keeps things polite.


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Definitely not, McK, as you know where little one goes is a state funded one, but she did not have to take out a grant yet, so she is very lucky.


Figured out some answers today about this.  The college listed her as distance learning and the state grant agency is making an exception because everyone is in the same boat having to try to finish online.  State grant agency sent a notice to all colleges on March 23 that they shouldn't list students as "distance learning", and keep them listed as regular enrollment.  She said a lot of students are having the same issue and the school needs go back and and update her as a regular student.  The problem for some will be the fact that the deadline for state grant info. is April 1, meaning after that time students won't be able to do anything about it.  But because I called they extended our case for 30 days to get more info.  Of course I can't get anyone at the school to talk to, so I'm going to write an email and send it to everyone in the financial aid office!  And her school advisor.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope that does the trick, McK. Yeah, as far as I know, little one and older one both have their schools seeing them as enrolled regular students and not distant learners. 

It’s the what for dinner game.  Is it the chicken or beef, as bbq sauce was requested, but I know littke one will turn her nose up if I use it, so plain it will be regardless of meat.  I was thinking of doing pepper steak, as I have teriyaki sauce.  Of which plain for little one too.  Then corn as all will eat, and maybe some green beans, for  you know, 3 of the 4 of us.


----------



## Charade67

So today our governor has issued an order for everyone to stay at home. We can go out for food, work, supplies, medical needs, and exercise. It's pretty much the same thing he told us last week except now it's an order rather than a strong suggestion. I'm still going into work because I can't do my job from home. 

When we first started talking about telehealth I asked my boss about an informed consent release. She said we would be okay with verbal consent. Well, apparently not because today she had me type up an informed consent form. She also had me write up a memo to our clients reminding them to contact our office manager (me) if they had questions. I have always called myself a receptionist, but I guess now I am the office manager. I think I need a raise to go with that title. 



cam757 said:


> I know whatcha mean. I had to do that Saturday but I left the house entirely. DH has to have it on all the time. Drives me nuts.


Mine is the same. The TV is on all the time and it is usually the Motortrend channel or Forged in Fire. What really annoys me is when he turns the TV on and then falls asleep.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> On other news, my mom did test positive for the virus. She is sick...but not requiring any hospital care. They think she over the worst of it now. She is still extremely fatigued at times and has the cough yet. But all the other symptoms have subsided. Now, we are just waiting to see if Dad tests positive. Neighbors and friends are delivering anything they need. My sister has taken some things to them as well. So crossing my fingers that Dad doesn't get it.


So sorry to hear your mom has the virus, but very happy that she hasn't needed hospitalization  and she is continuing to improve. Prayers that you dad's results are negative. 



mckennarose said:


> DH went back to a mess at work today. 26 people called off today and a bunch more outright quit. One of his employees was exposed to someone who is awaiting testing results. He has to stay away from this poor guy and the guy is soooo nervous because his mother lives with him and his wife. A hard close of these businesses for the recommended two weeks could help a lot.


Oh no. Hope things aren't too chaotic for him. I have forgotten what you have told us (if anything) about his job. Do the employees have something real to fear or are the just panickin?



schumigirl said:


> But, another day of a quick walk in the woods, spoke to my mum and one of my brothers, did some baking......managed to get some flour from the local store and I’m surprised that Tom managed to get the right flour........so we have cherry and coconut scones, lemon Madeira cake (bit like pound cake) and made flourless chocolate cake for my two chocoholics.........guess the diet still hasn’t started!!


 If anyone needs me I will be sneaking into Schumi's kitchen. 



mckennarose said:


> Figured out some answers today about this. The college listed her as distance learning and the state grant agency is making an exception because everyone is in the same boat having to try to finish online. State grant agency sent a notice to all colleges on March 23 that they shouldn't list students as "distance learning", and keep them listed as regular enrollment.


That is so bizarre. Hope you can get it straightened out quickly. 

Time to start dinner. Tonight will be chicken tetrazzini and broccoli salad. Maybe some cookies for dessert.


----------



## damo

schumigirl said:


> mac.......if we ever get to fly again Georgia is in our plans.......you have plenty of room for us......and you like pizza and bacon......we‘re good!!! My cousins in Long Island saw a flight to Vegas from Orlando for around $14......they were tempted.....lol.....think I would have been too!
> 
> 
> Cam, glad you’re doing better today...migraines are horrible. I’ve only had one in my life, but that was enough. Hope you stay well.....
> 
> 
> 
> pumpkin........I dread to see our flight prices when this is over. Of course it’s to be expected. Hope your mum is feeling better and continues to improve. I just wish I could shift this darn cough.....even Tom who has the patience of a saint is fed up listening to it!
> 
> 
> mrose, hope your husbands place is ok. It is completely terrifying how many folks around us have it, or are carriers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw a heartbreaking post today from a nurse in the UK, crying and exhausted, begging people to stop going out for anything non essential.......no visiting just for fun........folks were still gathering here for parties the other day according to the paper........what is wrong with people they can’t understand that!!!
> 
> My friends and I would love to get together, I’d love to see my family, but I understand we are putting each other at risk......crazy people. And some NHS staff came out after a 12 hour shift to find their cars vandalised in some hospital way up North from me......disgusting creatures. I’m sure he’ll get his just desserts as they got him.
> 
> But, another day of a quick walk in the woods, spoke to my mum and one of my brothers, did some baking......managed to get some flour from the local store and I’m surprised that Tom managed to get the right flour........so we have cherry and coconut scones, lemon Madeira cake (bit like pound cake) and made flourless chocolate cake for my two chocoholics.........guess the diet still hasn’t started!!
> 
> And I have some of the cleanest kitchen cabinets around......well, did a third of them today then I got bored  Will get to the rest of the kitchen sometime..........they don’t really need it but it’s something to do.....
> 
> Have a good Monday evening........



Just curious how you pronounce scones where you are.  Scawns or scOnes?


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, another sick bay home, sending well wishes to Pumpkin’s mom.  Glad she does not need to be hospitalized. 

Ended up with beef and broccoli. Apparently, all were hungry, as by the time DH got his share, not much left.

Showers were predicted this afternoon. Yeah, sounded like a loud downpour to us. No shower. Almost thought I heard thunder. That noisy. But it was over fast enough, clouds parted, and a golden sunset.

Yeah Charade, not only can my DH fall asleep in front of the TV, I have done it once in awhile.

Yeah, after the decision for all our nation to stay home for the next 30 days, telecommuting will be the norm for at least that long. With that, may all stay safe and healthy, enjoy life, and be thankful for what we all have to bare. Yep, and keep washing your hands.

Ah yes, the March start of the weekdays that has the April end.

And yes, it’s a Monday.



And yes, my alarm is on for tomorrow. 

Have a great night, and have a restful and sound sleep.


----------



## cam757

Well as Charade mentioned above we have a stay at home order until June 10th.  I just wish the governor would have given us a little notice.  NC got a weekend to get themselves straight we got less than an hour and are looking at 71 days of this. Uggh. I know it is for the best, just venting.  Still will not impact my DH's job, the president of the company already sent out a message reminding them that they are considered mission essential to the national defense, so in other words, suck it up buttercup.  Not sure about my job, I am just part-time but I work with elections and not even an pandemic stops elections, at least yet. Things may change once the VA legislature is back in session at the end of the month and can change or amend laws, if they go back in session. 

Was going to cook but ended up just having chicken salad sandwich for dinner, which is fine. It was a screwy day so I was a little too worked up to cook.  I rarely drink wine, but I had a glass when I got home....



Pumpkin1172 said:


> On other news, my mom did test positive for the virus. She is sick...but not requiring any hospital care. They think she over the worst of it now. She is still extremely fatigued at times and has the cough yet. But all the other symptoms have subsided. Now, we are just waiting to see if Dad tests positive. Neighbors and friends are delivering anything they need. My sister has taken some things to them as well. So crossing my fingers that Dad doesn't get it.



So sorry about your mother. I am glad to hear that she is over the peak of it.  I hope that your Dad has been able to dodge the virus. Thank goodness for good neighbors and friends.



schumigirl said:


> ac.......if we ever get to fly again Georgia is in our plans.......you have plenty of room for us......and you like pizza and bacon......we‘re good!!! My cousins in Long Island saw a flight to Vegas from Orlando for around $14......they were tempted.....lol.....think I would have been too!



Wow $14, that is amazing.  Cheapest that I have seen from my home airport to MCO is $137 roundtrip.  If I saw a flight for $14 I may just have to fly to Orlando just to have dinner....if anything were open LOL!



schumigirl said:


> Cam, glad you’re doing better today...migraines are horrible. I’ve only had one in my life, but that was enough. Hope you stay well.....



Thanks! I get them more often than I would prefer but it certainly could be worse.  Thankfully, this one only lasted a day.



schumigirl said:


> But, another day of a quick walk in the woods, spoke to my mum and one of my brothers, did some baking......managed to get some flour from the local store and I’m surprised that Tom managed to get the right flour........so we have cherry and coconut scones, lemon Madeira cake (bit like pound cake) and made flourless chocolate cake for my two chocoholics.........guess the diet still hasn’t started!!



That all sounds wonderful.  The last time we were at RPR, we had sushi one night at Orchids and I had the flourless chocolate cake. I had never had that before. It was very rich but delicious.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

sorry my apologies. I didn't mean it the way it come out. Again ..sorry


----------



## mckennarose

Pumpkin1172 said:


> On other news, my mom did test positive for the virus. She is sick...but not requiring any hospital care. They think she over the worst of it now. She is still extremely fatigued at times and has the cough yet. But all the other symptoms have subsided. Now, we are just waiting to see if Dad tests positive. Neighbors and friends are delivering anything they need. My sister has taken some things to them as well. So crossing my fingers that Dad doesn't get it.


I missed this the first time around....  I'm sorry to hear about your mom but I'm glad she's doing better.  All we see are the bad stories and it's encouraging to hear from people who have recovered.  The news needs to put more of those stories on!  I hope she continues to do well and your father doesn't get it.


schumigirl said:


> mrose, hope your husbands place is ok. It is completely terrifying how many folks around us have it, or are carriers.


One person's test came back negative today.  Still waiting on another.  


Charade67 said:


> Do the employees have something real to fear or are the just panickin?


Our mayor believes that our city will be an epicenter for the virus, due to all the people coming from NY and NJ.  He did an interview stating we have cases, but he can't say how many, but he's in touch with the hospital regularly.  We hear through the grapevine of different facilities that had to close or notify their employees of other employees having the virus.  They do have something real to fear just by the cultural aspects of the groups who have it ie: gatherings, large extended families living together, family coming and frequent travel back and forth to NYC especially.  One person we know who works at a facility that had cases told us today they are now checking temperatures of every employee when they go into work.  It's not a bad idea.


Charade67 said:


> I'm still going into work because I can't do my job from home.


Did they give you a paper to show police if you get stopped?  They're giving them out here to people who still need to go into work.


Charade67 said:


> I have always called myself a receptionist, but I guess now I am the office manager. I think I need a raise to go with that title


I think you need a raise too!  


cam757 said:


> Well as Charade mentioned above we have a stay at home order until June 10th.


Wow, I think ours is still only to April 30th.  And school closed indefinitely. We're up to over 4,000 cases now.


----------



## Sue M

@cam757 sorry I don’t know what happened to what I tried to post. It’s blank.

@Lynne G  I always look forward to seeing your daily memes!

@Pumpkin1172  We’re all afraid, I hope everyone realizes you didn’t mean anything by it.


Well I will admit to it, I didn’t get out of my pjs until 3:00 today 

Did anyone watch CNN segment with both Cuomo brothers on?  Hilarious, typical brothers, couldn’t stop poking jabs at each other.  Good laugh.


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin1172 said:


> sorry my apologies. I didn't mean it the way it come out. Again ..sorry


Just put it behind you and don’t fret about it.
Many of us have anxieties now due to the unknowns we all are facing.

Some parts of our lives are starting to be scary and I’m sure others may blurt out their thoughts before thinking.

As a moderator I have to remind posters to follow the Disboards rules.


You are among family here and we care for you no matter what you posted.
It doesn’t change who you really are in your heart.

A family sticks together even when a person screws up.

I‘ve regretted things I have said at times and lost friendships due to it.
So I know what it’s like having a heavy heart.

None of us knows the future.
But all of us know we need each other to help get us through trying times.


----------



## Charade67

mckennarose said:


> Did they give you a paper to show police if you get stopped? They're giving them out here to people who still need to go into work.


I don't think we've reached that point yet. 



mckennarose said:


> I think you need a raise too!


Thanks! Would you mind talking to my boss?

I forgot to mention before that the plumber did arrive this morning. It was 90 minutes not the 30 I was originally told. Fortunately it didn't take him very long to fix the problem.

We had planned to repaint the inside of our house and redo the floors this spring. Dh still wants to go ahead and do it, but I think we should wait until the pandemic is over. I don't like the idea of having extra people inside our house right now.  Dh pointed out that we allowed the plumber in today. I reminded him that we NEED a working toilet, but we don't need to paint the walls right now.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> I don't think we've reached that point yet.
> 
> 
> Thanks! Would you mind talking to my boss?
> 
> I forgot to mention before that the plumber did arrive this morning. It was 90 minutes not the 30 I was originally told. Fortunately it didn't take him very long to fix the problem.
> 
> We had planned to repaint the inside of our house and redo the floors this spring. Dh still wants to go ahead and do it, but I think we should wait until the pandemic is over. I don't like the idea of having extra people inside our house right now.  Dh pointed out that we allowed the plumber in today. I reminded him that we NEED a working toilet, but we don't need to paint the walls right now.


I don’t know what it is with some men, mine included!  Mr asks me today, if I keep the 2 meter distance it should be no problem going out, I had to remind him that it’s ok for a walk thru the neighbourhood but not the stores. explaining for the 100th time, what if you touched a can that a person with the virus touched earlier?   We should have an emoji banging head against wall!  Told him he doesn’t NEED anything from the store.


----------



## macraven

Sue
Tell him the only store he needs to go to are the ones that sell chocolates and sweets...


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening!

@Pumpkin1172   Hope Mom is feeling better!  DH's coworker's mother has it (she is in her 90s) and she is probably being released from the hospital tomorrow.  We need more stories like these to show us that positive outcomes!

Still juggling this whole work, home school, and keeping my sanity.  I wish my nose would be unstuffed so I could taste food again!

Now I have to start planning future trips to make me happy.  We booked a package around Christmas for Lego Land FL and am going to stay on property.  Got a killer deal on it and I think my kids will love it.  Then Busch Gardens Tampa and back to Orlando.  Two weeks in FL  

Oh, and there is a lot of talk tonight about our governor saying that the schools need to be in "virtual session" during our scheduled Spring Break (which is 4/8 - 4/19).  Now if we had been out and not doing anything, I would not have cared, but literally from the moment the schools were shut down, my district has been up and running with the online learning.  Some other districts pushed up their break so they would have a chance to work out their plans and will now have to work the original break.  But honestly, I have been working seven days a week, and staying up til after 1 am to get things done.  I'm more tired than when I was actually going to work!

We need to get back to school soon!  (never thought I would say those words!)


----------



## Sue M

Kstarfish Our spring break just ended. Schools still closed to students but staff has been in, figuring out what they’re going to do.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne......bbq or teriyaki are big hits in this house!!! Can`t go wrong with either.....I fancy a good stir fry right about now......I`m gutted our favourite Chinese place has closed, temporarily, along with others....they did the best spicy dishes around!!!


Charade.....yep, plenty of home baking here......I will have to freeze most of it, but I like being able to just go bring them out as needed, especially as it`s easier to find glittery unicorns than flour at the moment. Yes, I agree an emergency situation is different to general improvements, I`d feel the same......


cam.....vent away. We`re all allowed to get frustrated......glad you enjoyed a glass of wine......I have to wait till my taste comes back to enjoy that right now......loads of mummy dust for both of your jobs, it`s a worrying time for any workforce right now.....

The flourless chocolate cake at RPR was the one that got Kyle hooked on it. He has no allergies to flour, but the density of that one makes it what it is......so I asked for the recipe and made it at home when we got back. It`s a treat dessert for sure!!!

@damo definitely scone that sounds like pawn......not sounding like phone or moan...….lol.....your question made me smile as there are definite regional variations in the UK......I`m from Scotland but live in the East Coast of England, and this far down they usually pronounce it the wrong way....lol.....I still ask for them sounding like pawns...….curious though, how would you pronounce it? I`ve never really thought about how you would say it over there...….

Then there is the massive discrepancy over whether you put the jam or the cream on first!!!! That can cause serious rows between families......lol......I actually like a scone toasted with just butter!!! Lush.....




pumpkin.....continued good whishes to your parents, hope your dad can avoid getting anything. It`s hard not to see them I know.


mrose, yes, it`s not the worst idea to check temps when folks come into buildings to work......I know a temp isn`t always present, but if it stops one person who may not know they have it wandering around folks then it`s a help.


mac........thank you for all you do as a moderator. It` not the easiest thing. Glad to see you post more again.......and hope the cats got on ok yesterday......


Kfish......glad to hear the good news of your husband coworker mother.....yes, positive stories are always better to hear.

I can only imagine how much work you`re doing as a teacher. It`s certainly tough times, and glad you have vacations to look forward to.......





I spoke to my cousins on LI yesterday, both teachers and thankfully them and their families and my aunt who is 80 are all doing well. NYC seems a long way off for them right now out there.

Our butcher is calling us this week when he has made his fresh back of pies......we have three steak pies and two chicken pies on order. They are delicious, not only is his meat in gravy so tasty, but his pastry is the nicest around......will pop them in freezer and keep one out to have immediately for dinner.

Apart from that we need absolutely nothing till at least Saturday or Sunday.

Sun is shining after a night of rain, so no walking in the woods as it`ll be a little too muddy. Maybe have a day in......

Unless butcher phones to say the pies are ready, it`ll be lasagne for dinner tonight. Kyle will have mac n cheese......lunch will be whatever......and a scone mid afternoon.......

We have just discovered Zoey`s Extraordinary Playlist...….LOVE it and we`ve only watched the first episode......if you liked Ally McBeal, it`s a tiny little bit like that, but different. Hooked after the first few minutes........

We did try Tiger King, but seeing how he chains up a lot of the animals, didn't want to watch it any longer. Horrible seeing them in such a small area.
































​
Have a great Tuesday........


----------



## Lynne G

See, oh Jack knows.  It is 



Why yes, it is a 



See cat is learned too, Taco Tuesday is here.

Schumi, you sound like all is good with house food stockings, and hope you improve in tasting and smelling again, and kick that virus out.  Well wishes sent.

Kfish, I always am happy to read good news stories. Yeah, being a working mom always has its challenges. House is odd, now that my college kids are both home, before the summer. Hang in there, and Christmas fun in the parks are a perfect way to have something to look forward to.

Cam, Mac, Charade, Sue, McK, Tink, abd any other homie, Good Morning!  Eat a taco or two, and place your order when near Mac, she will be doing her Taco Bell run.  Hope it is not too busy there, Mac, as make sure you get your free taco today.  The Doritos kind.  Eh, may send the kids.  Maybe not.  Either way, enjoy your Tuesday with a taco.


----------



## damo

@schumigirl 

I say scone (rhymes with tone)  However my daughter's in-laws, the Dad is of Scottish descent, says scawns.  

When I was babysitting my just turned 3 year old grand-daughter a few weeks ago, DD's MIL messages me that she has made scones for the grand-daughter.  So I told grand-daughter that they were bringing over scOnes, to which grand-daughter replies, "Oh, you mean scAWNs!" hahahahah

Toddlers are hilarious.


----------



## macraven

That’s how I say it too Damo


----------



## Lynne G

Me too, Damo.  

Now I am hungry.


----------



## schumigirl

damo said:


> @schumigirl
> 
> I say scone (rhymes with tone)  However my daughter's in-laws, the Dad is of Scottish descent, says scawns.
> 
> When I was babysitting my just turned 3 year old grand-daughter a few weeks ago, DD's MIL messages me that she has made scones for the grand-daughter.  So I told grand-daughter that they were bringing over scOnes, to which grand-daughter replies, "Oh, you mean scAWNs!" hahahahah
> 
> Toddlers are hilarious.





macraven said:


> That’s how I say it too Damo



lol....well, you are both in the wrong of course.....but since you are both nice people, I`ll still talk to you.....

Loving your grand-daughter damo......she sounds a hoot......and she`s three already!!!


----------



## damo

schumigirl said:


> lol....well, you are both in the wrong of course.....but since you are both nice people, I`ll still talk to you.....
> 
> Loving your grand-daughter damo......she sounds a hoot......and she`s three already!!!



Yes she turned three last week.  We'll have a big celebration someday!  And both my daughter and daughter-in-law are expecting, so it will be a very busy year if we ever get back to normal.


----------



## schumigirl

damo said:


> Yes she turned three last week.  We'll have a big celebration someday!  And both my daughter and daughter-in-law are expecting, so it will be a very busy year if we ever get back to normal.



Oh how lovely, what a fabulous year you have ahead for you all......congratulations to all. And yes, I’m sure you’ll get to celebrate the little ones birthday at some point......


----------



## macraven

Who made the bacon this morning?
I’m hungry!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Who made the bacon this morning?
> I’m hungry!



We didn’t have any bacon today mac......but tomorrow lunchtime I’ve had a request for bacon sandwiches.....so feel free to drop in!!!




Good news for my nephews wife, she tested negative, so can get back to nursing on Thursday......so far nephew is good too.

Dinner was nice, but maybe because all of the Chinese restaurants have closed.....I’m craving Chinese food!!

No book group for a while either. Some of us could do a group meet over the laptops or iPads, but 5 of our members don’t want to do that, so we’ll wait.

But, going to a virtual cocktail party on Friday night....8 of us will get online together and each do a cocktail......we are all missing our get togethers.......and another group of friends want to “meet” online for lunch Saturday......it’s certainly different. But such a good way to keep that group feeling In addition to our phone calls and Skype chats.

I have to admit, I’m now feeling a little stir crazy, but most of my friends are feeling the same. I can go out now, but will wait till the cough has eased a bit more. Not that there’s many places to go......will have to happy with the woods behind us. I don‘t think they even want us down on the beach.

Made a few calls tonight to family and friends, now settling down to a night of.......tv.

We did cancel our overnight hotel for May.....no one is really in vacation mood right now it seems.

And seems everyone wants a hot chocolate tonight......with marshmallows of course........


----------



## Pumpkin1172

doing a quick stop in here!



Charade67 said:


> So today our governor has issued an order for everyone to stay at home. We can go out for food, work, supplies, medical needs, and exercise. It's pretty much the same thing he told us last week except now it's an order rather than a strong suggestion


It's coming to that here too.  I really don't know what to expect in the coming days. Our numbers of new cases are starting to decline...showing that the social distancing is working, but they keep saying that this week is the pivotal week.  So we will see what happens here.  For now, most businesses are closed where we would have very close contact with someone.  We are still open, as construction is still happening, and the oil and gas is an essential service, and we sell to them as well.  I can't do my job from home either, so I'm still coming in each day and asking everyone to stay out of my office and talk to me by the door.  If they need something...put it in the rack I have on my door and I'll get it once you are gone lol.  I'm both grateful and anxious at still working.  I'm grateful to be working...but at what health cost is it to myself and my family?


cam757 said:


> ell as Charade mentioned above we have a stay at home order until June 10th. I just wish the governor would have given us a little notice. NC got a weekend to get themselves straight we got less than an hour and are looking at 71 days of this.


Wow...I feel like if the " social distancing " is working here to keep the number of new cases keep coming down, we will be in the same position here too, with limited contact with anyone.  I feel for you, as that seems like it is a very long time  to be isolated.  


Sue M said:


> Schools still closed to students but staff has been in, figuring out what they’re going to do.


Here is Alberta our schools are closed.  They didn't even give it any doubt.  When they first closed, they said that the marks that all the kids have now, will be there final marks and will progress onto the next grade if the marks are in good standing.  I give our school districts so much credit, the teachers have been using goggle classroom ( which they have always been using here with all the students ) on an even bigger level to be able to modify the rest of the year so that the students can still learn what they need to so that they are successful and ready for next fall.  I'm sooo impressed with the speed at which they were able to adapt and do this.  We were worried about our youngest who will start Gr 12 in the fall, that he will be missing some crucial aspects to have a successful Gr 12.  They are working and able to connect with the kids for one on one if the student is needing some extra help with a particular problem.  I can't say enough about our teachers here.  I'm soooo extremely grateful that they have done this and are working through all the kinks with doing this on the fly 


schumigirl said:


> Then there is the massive discrepancy over whether you put the jam or the cream on first!!!! That can cause serious rows between families......lol......I actually like a scone toasted with just butter!!! Lush.....


That's kind of like do you really have to butter the toast before you put peanut butter on it?  I'm in the no department...the hubby says of course you do!!!! lol  Both the jam and cream or just butter both sound delicious lol!!!   I will add that we are also wondering how expensive airline tickets will be once our airlines start booking international flights again.  I just seen a headline that another one of our airlines is laying off 15,000 people    It is heart breaking


Thank you for all the well wishes for my Mom.  I talked to her last night.  She seems to be doing good.  Starting to feel more like herself more and more.  My aunt and uncle also tested positive for the virus ( my mom's sister and her dh )  They were travelling together and caught it from someone at the memorial service.  I think the number of people that contracted it from that one person is at 12 now...and that's just from the immediate family that we know of.  There could be more now.  Both my aunt and uncle are doing well too!  

It looks like it's finally clearing up here.  It's still cold around 5F or -15C   and not looking to warm up until the weekend   I'll just keep myself busy with the course work and day work and hope it's nice enough over the weekend to head outdoors for a bit.  With Disney dropping that huge incentive for those who had their trips cancelled because of the virus, it makes me hopeful that we will hopefully be able to make a trip down early next year, as we made a promise to the youngest that if he did better in highschool marks than both his older siblings that we would take him to Disney and Universal!  I'm still saving my pennies and grateful we are still working so I can keep putting those savings away!

Have a great day everyone!!!!!  Stay healthy!!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> doing a quick stop in here!
> 
> 
> It's coming to that here too.  I really don't know what to expect in the coming days. Our numbers of new cases are starting to decline...showing that the social distancing is working, but they keep saying that this week is the pivotal week.  So we will see what happens here.  For now, most businesses are closed where we would have very close contact with someone.  We are still open, as construction is still happening, and the oil and gas is an essential service, and we sell to them as well.  I can't do my job from home either, so I'm still coming in each day and asking everyone to stay out of my office and talk to me by the door.  If they need something...put it in the rack I have on my door and I'll get it once you are gone lol.  I'm both grateful and anxious at still working.  I'm grateful to be working...but at what health cost is it to myself and my family?
> 
> Wow...I feel like if the " social distancing " is working here to keep the number of new cases keep coming down, we will be in the same position here too, with limited contact with anyone.  I feel for you, as that seems like it is a very long time  to be isolated.
> 
> Here is Alberta our schools are closed.  They didn't even give it any doubt.  When they first closed, they said that the marks that all the kids have now, will be there final marks and will progress onto the next grade if the marks are in good standing.  I give our school districts so much credit, the teachers have been using goggle classroom ( which they have always been using here with all the students ) on an even bigger level to be able to modify the rest of the year so that the students can still learn what they need to so that they are successful and ready for next fall.  I'm sooo impressed with the speed at which they were able to adapt and do this.  We were worried about our youngest who will start Gr 12 in the fall, that he will be missing some crucial aspects to have a successful Gr 12.  They are working and able to connect with the kids for one on one if the student is needing some extra help with a particular problem.  I can't say enough about our teachers here.  I'm soooo extremely grateful that they have done this and are working through all the kinks with doing this on the fly
> 
> That's kind of like do you really have to butter the toast before you put peanut butter on it?  I'm in the no department...the hubby says of course you do!!!! lol  Both the jam and cream or just butter both sound delicious lol!!!   I will add that we are also wondering how expensive airline tickets will be once our airlines start booking international flights again.  I just seen a headline that another one of our airlines is laying off 15,000 people    It is heart breaking
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the well wishes for my Mom.  I talked to her last night.  She seems to be doing good.  Starting to feel more like herself more and more.  My aunt and uncle also tested positive for the virus ( my mom's sister and her dh )  They were travelling together and caught it from someone at the memorial service.  I think the number of people that contracted it from that one person is at 12 now...and that's just from the immediate family that we know of.  There could be more now.  Both my aunt and uncle are doing well too!
> 
> It looks like it's finally clearing up here.  It's still cold around 5F or -15C   and not looking to warm up until the weekend   I'll just keep myself busy with the course work and day work and hope it's nice enough over the weekend to head outdoors for a bit.  With Disney dropping that huge incentive for those who had their trips cancelled because of the virus, it makes me hopeful that we will hopefully be able to make a trip down early next year, as we made a promise to the youngest that if he did better in highschool marks than both his older siblings that we would take him to Disney and Universal!  I'm still saving my pennies and grateful we are still working so I can keep putting those savings away!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!!  Stay healthy!!!!!!



Glad your mum is doing better, but how scary all of those people catching it from one source. And people still question how easy it is to catch.........

Oh you lost me at peanut butter.......lol.......cannot take to that at all.......none of us like it and now I think on it I don‘t know anyone who does like it??  But, give me buttered white toast anyday......lush!!

Flight prices will be terrifying I imagine. The May flights we had were far more expensive than we had ever paid, but as TC had just gone bust when we booked them, Virgin’s prices were higher than usual. I guess that’s just going to be the way of it.....it is a shame for airline staff and Virgin themselves have laid off most of their CC for 8 weeks at least. And they are now in trouble asking for Government help.

We have our September and December flights booked with them, so will be extra expensive if they go bust too!!! Surely we can’t be that unlucky and have two airlines go under.......our May flights for this year can be deferred to next year or we’ll get a refund if they are still cancelling flights. It’s a waiting game.

Glad your weather is getting warmer......still sounds darn cold to this wimp who loves the heat.......


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Must have got the lowest price for September than I ever had with beginning of October.  Glad I switched weeks.  And just checked today, up higher than I got the other day.  So happy I took that 2 day sale last week.  I saw May airfare cheap, but I agree, too close for comfort for me.  Hope you can find some good Fall prices, Schumi, and yeah, no more going out of business.  

Kids did do a Taco Bell run, as an afternoon snack.  Well, guess dinner will be a bit later, and I am thinking chicken on the grill, as sunny finally, on a day they said would be sunny.  Yeah, cloudy most of the day.  

Loveky Tuesday all, and very glad to hear of mum feeling better, Pumpkin and niece going back to work, Schumi, and negative test results.


----------



## schumigirl

No bargains for us this year Lynne.....our flights for this year were all bought and paid for last year.......once we have paid the flights, you don‘t get any money for the difference if flight prices go down the way I see Americans talk about......

But, as long as we get there, I don’t really care what we pay.....we’re used to paying thousands of dollars for flights, that won’t change overnight. Would be nice if it did though......lol......

Thanks yes, we‘re happy she tested negative for the virus......and glad to hear you have some lovely sunny weather.......we have to have a high of 52f tomorrow......joy.

mac.....I bet you have even nicer weather right now.......not that I’m jealous or anything.........


----------



## Charade67

Quick evening post. I came home from work today and promptly fell asleep in my recliner. I thought that by going to telehealth I would have less work to do, but so far I have kept busy. I'm happy for job security. 



KStarfish82 said:


> Now I have to start planning future trips to make me happy. We booked a package around Christmas for Lego Land FL and am going to stay on property. Got a killer deal on it and I think my kids will love it. Then Busch Gardens Tampa and back to Orlando. Two weeks in FL


 That sound like so much fun. I would like to see LEGO Land, but feel like I am too old for the park. I would also like to visit Busch Gardens Tampa. I love the one ve have in VA.



demo said:


> And both my daughter and daughter-in-law are expecting, so it will be a very busy year if we ever get back to normal.


How exciting. Are they close by so you can visit the grand babies?



schumigirl said:


> Good news for my nephews wife, she tested negative, so can get back to nursing on Thursday......so far nephew is good too.


Awesome news. 



schumigirl said:


> Could taste a little better tonight eating, and I sprayed some perfume and could smell that a little too. Dinner was nice, but maybe because all of the Chinese restaurants have closed.....I’m craving Chinese food!!


Great to hear this. I haven't checked on any of our Chinese restaurants. I hope some of them are still open.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> That's kind of like do you really have to butter the toast before you put peanut butter on it?


Butter and peanut butter on toast? I have never heard of anyone doing that.  i will put butter and jam on toast, but peanut butter goes on alone. 



schumigirl said:


> Oh you lost me at peanut butter.......lol.......cannot take to that at all.......none of us like it and now I think on it I don‘t know anyone who does like it??


 I love peanut butter. It is one of my favorite foods especially when paired with chocolate.  i can make an awesome peanut butter and chocolate pie. 

Tonight was chili for dinner. Up until tonight B has always refused to try my chili. Tonight she finally tried it and actually liked it. How sad is it that it took a pandemic to get her to eat my chili?


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening!  

@Charade67   We also love the one in VA...we make a trip there every October for the Halloween festivities

Glad to hear of the negative COVID tests that are happening!

Let's see...my outing today was Taco Bell for Chris, BK for mom and I, and McD for the $1 drinks....gotta have my fountain Diet Coke!

I really wish the weather would turn around...it has been cold, gray, and misty for the last few days.  I gotta get these kids in the backyard to play!

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## macraven

If you like humor, go to the community board 
(which is on the motherland side) and read the thread:

Funny Memes 

some of it had me laughing and I think you will read and laugh or giggle too!


----------



## schumigirl

​
Thanks Charade.....we were so happy she is all clear, of course we still worry as she is straight back to front line. 

I never liked peanut butter, tried it as a kid for the first time and tried again years later......not really a fan of chocolate either....and funnily enough chilli is one dish I`ve never liked either......my sister apparently makes an amazing one......nope, not for me. 


mac......haven`t been over to the CB for a bit.....too many experts on everything over there......or think they are...…..and don't forget......bacon today!!!! 

How are the cats doing now...…..


​

April 1st today..........surely a better month than March? 


It`s a dull grey day here and it`s to be colder too. It honestly looks like a miserable November day instead of Spring. 

Had a good sleep last night, although did sleep almost upright with the help of a few extra pillows......and Tom being a man, asked why I couldn`t use some of the 954 fancy cushions adorning our bed during the day......darling those are completely decorative!!! There`s that confused look again.......

Do plan to walk up in the woods again this morning......it`ll be fresh for sure. 

Lunch is bacon sandwiches.......my two are having fish and chips for dinner, I`m going to have giant shrimp and parma ham. 

But......have a good Wednesday all...........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Schumi, glad to hear feeling a little better. Yeah, my DH does not know why the pillows go off before we go to bed.  The decorative ones look nice on the bed, but eh, would not like to sleep on any of them, they are all not the sleeping pillow kind.

Well, phone says rain, radio says sunny.  Well, let’s flip the penny, and see who wins.  I am at least voting for the radio’s version.  And yeah, just because it is now April, we are doing the 50’s temp all week.  So that 70’s Spring weather may be not for a couple of weeks.  There has been Mays that we had to turn the AC on, and there has been Mays that we thought Winter was still around.  But lately, we have had a cooler and wet Spring and Summer.  No matter, while we can see snow in April, and the Midwest gets some today, we are not, and have had less than an inch average of snow this Winter, I am thinking we are done with snow, at least until the later Fall. 

But no fooling here, though I enjoyed the funnies on the Dis today, thanks Mac for the recommendation. Hump Day it is, so homies, see camel reminder, get over the hump of a day, and well Friday is now two days away.  Woot!



Ooh, time for tea. Hope Schumi has enjoyed at least a cup this morning.

Later homies, and keep those good news stories coming.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  The sunny day is winning.


----------



## keishashadow

No fool like an old fool...stopping by to say hey .

Continued hugs to the two sickie chickies here.  Hope y’all & yours are safe and doing well.

Already handed in my note to the the teacher (Mac) lol. Some annoying complications on the tooth issue cropped up, including reading-induced headaches/vertigo that is finally starting to lesson, ergo my extended absence.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Keisha, no fooling, hope you are better soon, ack to those effects of tooth issue.

Well, guess both forecasts were right. Overcast now. Sigh.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 484816View attachment 484817
> 
> No fool like an old fool...stopping by to say hey .
> 
> Continued hugs to the two sickie chickies here.  Hope y’all & yours are safe and doing well.
> 
> Already handed in my note to the the teacher (Mac) lol. Some annoying complications on the tooth issue cropped up, including reading-induced headaches/vertigo that is finally starting to lesson, ergo my extended absence.



lol...….I just got the joke  I did have to read it three times before I did though......such a duh moment!!!

Glad to see you post...….



I swear I am overdosing on Netflix!!!! Discovered a show called MindHunters today......only two series, but it`s decent. 

Just finished dinner, have an apple crumble in the Aga warming now, did make some custard but I got distracted and......well, it`s inedible...….so when crumble is almost ready will make some more fresh. Think I have enough cream. 

Must admit to being slightly worried about one of my closest friends ......she`s used to her husband working abroad most of the year and only home for short periods of time.......she is struggling......lol......he can`t go back because of where it is he works, so he`s home for a long time.....just the two of them. She said today on Skype she envies how Tom and I can be joined at the hip 24 hours a day.......she`s joining in our online cocktail party Friday.......I think he`s been banished to the other end of their home!!!

Time for crumble........ close enough......


----------



## Lynne G

HaHa,  HHN on your mind?


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone...I would keep trying to come on but found myself getting distracted. The weather here is Sunny today after a few days of rain. We have been alternating cooking and getting take out. I got pizza from one of the restaurants we go too and they thanked me do much for remembering them and giving them some business. It felt good to know that I could help someway. I will cook tonight and tomorrow night then probably take out on Friday. Tonight is pasta and the family can pick what they want to put on top. Tomorrow will be tacos!!   Brian is funny in the morning since he is able to work from home for now I ask him what is he wearing today and he smiles and says "jammies" LOL!! It's going to be hard when he has to wear work clothes again.

Liv is really trying to navigate work. I was proud of her. She had a cleaning shift yesterday, which she wants. However, they told her she was going to be a cashier for half the day. Well she got really upset about that. I don't blame her. She came up with a solution, she went to the schedule and found out one of her friends brothers was a cleaning person the same time she was going to be cashier, so she asked him to trade since he likes cashiering better. It worked out good and she solved it herself. She is now worried they are going to do that with the other shifts. She gave up her two cashier shifts this week and will do cleaning ones next week. I understand but told her she needs to keep enough hours to pay her bills. (that doesn't mean I won't help her, but don't want her  to depend on it) I am really a stickler on trying to make sure they are independent where I can get it. They are both  really good with working and their bills. Now I have to work on Liv with cooking and cleaning. Charlie not so much he will do some cleaning and cooking.

Charlie is working a lot of hours and I decided today I asked him if he would wear a mask. Brian has one of those cheap ones from when you do construction but it is something. We are working on getting some cloth ones and filters. I really think in the next week or so you are going to see the strong recommendations for wearing them. I have to admit I have found myself getting more anxiety about this virus. I usually am really good about stuff like this, even with all my high risks of cancer related risks I don't let it get to me. This is a whole different thing. I think it's because it is more of the unknown and the fact  that I am over the hill age!!LOL! I am trying to turn the news off more. Monday night we had a family  game night. No TV and it was really nice, it felt more normal. Charlie and I went to Target and they had a buy 2 get one free game so we split them.

Brian took a few days off from working on the house to relax, at this point the reality is we can't go anywhere anytime soon. I have to be honest with myself the hope is the fall but it could be next year. We still want to get ready just in case things fall back into place. The other reality is if Brian ever lost his job we would be ready to move where he could  get one. We are very happy with the renovations he is doing a great job. I have to get use to having all my walls on my first floor the same color. I am a different color for each room person.

I followed the cream and jam discussion and I mix the cream and the jam together then spread it!!!

There is a community  thread on people sharing information where they are finding those hot ticket items. I have been trying to follow a few leads! LOL


Robo I am so sorry to hear about the tornado and the damage in the area. I hope everything with your house okay!! I am sure you worry about your sister, thank god we have them on the frontline, I will keep her in my thoughts she stays healthy. I love your masks. Brian and I were talking about sewing some, well him he can probably run the sewing machine someone donated to us. I am not so sure how I would do. Congrats to your husband on his car!! I hope you guys enjoy every minute of it. Have a safe trip back home!!

Tink It was so nice to see you check in with us. I hear you on worrying about the catching of it. The teens are really good about coming home and showering. We also have a small special UV light set up and Brian zaps their clothing in the mudroom before washing. I am sorry you will have to miss HHN, but I understand. We are putting so much money into the house because we were suppose to sell and move in a couple of months. I deicded that if we are still here in September we will go to Unviersal. It will be Charlie's grad gift, I feel so bad for him with missing out on senior year. I hope everything works out with your home renovations. Be careful while you are working and I hope you are feeling better.

Sue Hi yes he did the next day talk to one of the managers. She understood and told him she would talk to the man. She made sure to let Charlie know she would do it in a way that would not have him be susupected. She mentioned she has had to do this with others also. I don't understand, this isn't a young kid, and no matter what age people need to respect other people. It sounds like you have nice friends and neighbors to walk with. We don't have that kind of relationship in my area, however I have told Brian I would like to start getting out walking in my area more. It is good mentally and physically. Brian and I usually look forward to the spring and out local 6 flags for lots of walking all day! We are going to miss that!  I have only had my life insurance agent come to the house the rest over the phone. I hope it all worked out, and I hope you continue to have nice weather for your walks. OMG I love Chris Cuomo and watch him every night and adding Andrew with some comedy has been great. They are getting a lot of attention and some area suggesting they should  do it more often or make a show. At times like this we need more laughter.

Pumpkin I am glad that your mom is feeling better and your aunt and uncle are too. I am glad that you are happy with your school system and teachers. I am sure your son will get what he needs to have a successful senior year. Our teachers here are doing  good, as far as I know at least on the high school level. I totally understand how you feel about the mixed feelings with working and being safe. I am worried with the teens every day  then when Brian has to report back to the office that will be worse. I like your idea about your door and people leaving things. Stay safe and healthy. I hope your trip plans work out, we all need those trips when this is over.

K star how great that you are a teacher. I was a substitute teacher  and tutor for many years in our district. I left it when Liv went to middle school but still worked in the system. It got to much for me with the disrespect where I was from the kids. Liv keeps showing me all her posts of people she went to HS with hanging out like there is nothing going on. My two go to work then come home and that is it. I am very strict on keeping to the social distancing. I agree sometimes you need to have drastic measures. How nice you have a beach close by,  I would love that! I hope everything works out with the schooling and you really do need to find time to rest it won't help anyone if you don't feel good. I can't imagine having to do all that at home for now. Our friend goes to Legoland with his kids every year and they love it. I am sure you will enjoy it.

Cam sorry you had a stressful day, I can relate. I am sure there are going to be more states going till the end of May at least. The models are all showing we need to do that to keep the numbers down, it is going to be hard and I think a lot of people (including me) are going to have to work hard at not getting depressed. I am sorry about your feeling about DH's work, Brian works for DCF here (IT security manager) but he is essential. Right now he is able to work from home but his boss already told him be ready to rotate in for the help desk. It has been nice to only have to worry about 2 out of the house. I understand migraines I have been getting them for about 25 years, they have let up a little but are awful. Glad you are feeling better. I love chicken salad on sanwhiches nice choice. I usually don't drink but even I had a little wine the other night!

Mcrose the teens got a paper from Target about  them being an essential employee. Our city is reporting how many, and the ages of the people and that is something. I like to keep an eye on the number. I am in central CT about an hour from NY city but only 40 minutes to our hot zone near NY city. Our state numbers are climbing and we are a small state so I am hoping the hospitals can keep up. I liked what I heard from our Govenor today on what is being done. I really am looking forwrad to moving to Florida (one day at this point) but I am glad I am here now. We have some really good hospitals so I have some confidence with that.
I agree with you places need to shut down for two weeks none of this one day stuff. Acutally they were doing that here with the state agencies but now they are just closing offices indefitnely. I hope you and your family stay safe.

Schumi I enjoyed your memes today. My favorite today was Picard LOL! It's funny because Brian is very smart but also is one of those people that has lots of useless knowledge. The teens go to him a lot but when it comes to 80's music and movies he gives me credit where credit is due!!! LOL! I hear you on propping up and not on the decorative pillows. About 2 years ago we bought the adjustable bed frames, best investment especially when recovering from surgery. I have been sleeping in that sit up position for weeks now, but it helps. I am glad that you are sleeping good and better every day! Charlie made a stir fry Monday night, it was so good I am proud of him I enjoy a good one too. Glad your family in NY are doing well. The pies sound amazing, we love chicken pot pie here. I have to say my mouth waters when I hear about your meals! Enjoy your walks.

Lynne Congrats on the savings! What week are you going now? Taco bell as a snack is always good!  I love their nachos but I am specific on what I put on them. I can't wait for the 70's weather, I really can't wait for the 80's. Beef and broccoli is good, I have put red meat on hold so I would substitute chicken which is always good. Thanks for the kitty memes, I can so relate with my cats. Speaking of cats one of my cats decided to brush up against Brian's wet trim. She is an all black cat. She looks good with white highlights!!

Charade Glad that your toilet got fixed right away! Brian did all of our painting, with the Charlie and one of their friends. I agree unless it was a necessity I wouldn't want people in my house right now. Sorry your work is crazy but glad for you knowing you will have job security. Chili is always a big hit here, one of their favorite dishes I make. I even won a contest at Brian's work for best chili! I got a golden spoon! I am glad B liked your chili now it's funny how things happen. My DH doesn't do much with the TV he usually leaves on what I want accept if he is falling asleep downstairs at night then he likes his stuff. Oh we watch Forged in Fire LOL!!
I always liked dipping hershey bars in my peanut butter!! I like smooth the best!

Mac I hope you are feeling better and the kitty is doing okay with the teeth extraction. I watched WD on Sunday and I agree it was one of the better episodes lately. It is going to stink having to wait for the finale. I am thinking of trying the new spinoff. I am glad to see you posting, and I hoped you enjoyed Taco Tuesday yesterday!

Damo Congrats on the babies coming!! Yes I hope we will be back to normal soon. I agree your little one sounds hilarious, I miss those days!! I am with you I say scones like  tone!!

Buckeev Sorry the birthday trip is being postponed, I don't think there is anything wrong with feeling sad about any part of it. I understand how it is hard to keep the stability with Gage with all the uncertainty. Right now with Liv there is not to much going on, but with the uncertainty with us moving to Florida this summer and her attending college there is starting to throw her off. Hoping we all can get some certainty soon. Good luck with helping Gage! That is great about your mom doing the sewing, I know it can really help you mentally when you feel you can do something to help others.

Keisha Lol!! I have a cat that would be like that!! Sorry to hear that you had some complications with your  tooth infection, but I am glad you are feeling a little better. Nice to see you checking in.

 to all the SANS family who hasn't checked in. I hope everyone is safe and healthy.


----------



## KStarfish82

@bobbie68    So nice of you to say!  It is such a juggling act!  Its also because I have to turn my mind off as well.  My daughter keeps waking during the night so that doesn't help, but as I am about to go to sleep, my mind starts racing about the following day and what I have to get done.

So our Governor is saying that the NY apex could be at the end of April.....let's hope not....


----------



## macraven

In case anyone can’t sleep and wants to drop by later, will leave the porch light on.

Schumi can turn it off when she comes in when her morning begins.

I hope she brings bacon.


----------



## Sue M

@KStarfish82 thats amazing news about DH coworkers mom! In her 90’s!

@schumigirl I’m definitely in the jam first then cream! Lol. 
After hearing that about Tiger King I don’t think I can watch. I have a hard time watching animal stories at the best of times.

@Lynne G I think I’ll have to make a taco salad!  Even if it’s not on Taco Tuesday!

@damo you’re to funny with Scawns or ScOnes!
Congrats on the new additions coming to your family.

@schumigirl yesterday was a friends birthday so our group did a birthday drink Together on Zoom!
I know we’re going to have to cancel our May weekend getaway.

@Pumpkin1172 our schools are closed to but staff is in and I think they’re trying to figure out if they can do some online things with the students. 
Yes to butter on toast then peanut butter lol!
Glad to hear your mom is feeling better. Hope your Aunt & Uncle will be ok. 12! It’s scary how fast this virus spreads. 
Supposed to be 7c here tomorrow. I’d never survive in your neck of the woods.

@Charade67 we’ve been to the Tampa Busch Gardens twice. Enjoyed it. 
I do butter & peanut butter on toast lol! And sometimes drizzle honey on top!

@macraven I’ve never went to the community board. I’ve been enjoying some of the funny Memes on the pass holder FB page. Some of the ones recreated rides at home are hilarious. Especially the POTC one!

@keishashadow oh, that doesn’t sound good. Feel better soon.

@Bobbie glad both kids are working out their work situations. 
Yes, I’m fortunate to have great neighbours that are also good friends. It’s a close knit neighbourhood, and it would be unusual to walk and not run into several friends. Most of us have lived here for years and met when our kids were in preschool or kindergarten or Girl Guides!

@macraven thanks for leaving the light on for me!  It’s now gone midnight here in the west. Hope I can get to sleep.


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie…...Liv sounds as if she is doing really well, despite some challenges. She`ll do ok......and lol....can I give a shock horror of mixing the cream and the jam together......……..never heard that one before!!!!!

I`m a bit of a saddo when it comes to 80`s trivia....but it`s so much fun. I need to think on getting a quiz organised on zoom one night.....although I hate being the quizmaster as I want to answer them as I ask them...….lol.....not really ideal!!!! One of the husbands is perfect for asking questions.....he`ll do it...….


Kfish.....things do look bleak for NY right now......hope you get a better sleep soon, it`s got to be such a stressful time for all. 


mac......thanks for the light left on!! Always appreciate that.....


Sue....yes, couldn`t watch. Anything where they have wild animals of any kind performing for an audience and I`m out. Although the story is an interesting one away from the animals. 




It`s amazing what excites us right now. I have a shopping delivery coming next Thursday the 9th.....but had been trying to book a slot for the following week.....nothing......but perseverance won out and I managed to get a slot for the 16th too!!! Made my night getting things ordered.......I think we should be ok as we have plenty at home, but in two weeks it`ll be nice to know we have more coming. I think the stores are saying panic buying is mostly in check right now, which is good to hear. We just bought our normal where we could and got most from local stores and suppliers. 

Anything to avoid actually having to line up to get into a grocery store. 

Slept great last night......right through till 7.30....that`s a late morning for me. Enjoying the last few days before Kyle starts working from home......so our office will be out of bounds during the day.......he had to have a private area to be able to work from home. Think he`ll miss going into the office for the social side for sure. 

Today is a quiet one. Lunch is grilled sandwiches......turkey, bacon and brie for me and plain grilled cheese with ham for them. Dinner is chicken breasts and I`ll make a pepper sauce again, not sure on the potatoes.......maybe roasted. 

Trying to think about vacations, but it just doesn`t seem right just yet......spoke to a friend the other day and they said the same thing, it`s a little alien right now thinking of that. 

But, Thursday again.........









Fliss…...this one is for you...….
























​


----------



## Lynne G

And a hearty Good Morning to ya all.  Seems laptop is working on its updates, and has yet to say I’m ready.  Sigh.  But yay!  A thirsty Thursday is here, and drinking a favorite beverage is encouraged today.  

Yay!  Schumi has a good night and happily got the slot for delivery.  Sounds like improvements in your health, and hope you are over feeling sick shortly.

Kfish, so busy are you and oh, so many I send my good wishes to.  I have to say, even though my kids are adults now, when little, they were some of the most fun and some a little not so fun times. Enjoy the time you do have fun when they are young, And hope you got a good night sleep, without interruptions.

Sue, yeah, we are still flirting in the 50’sF this week, and today 25 to 35mph winds.  I’d say a Winnie the Pooh day;



Well, with that said, time for some routine  tea.  And to all the homies:


----------



## mckennarose

Morning SANs homies,

A very chilly start today, in the 30's but sunny.  It's supposed to get up near 50 so that's not too bad.

Thing have taken a turn here and we have a lot of cases in my city.  Found out last night there are 2 positive cases in hubby's building.  LOTS of people are scared and have just walked out today.  They're trying to figure out what to do with the work and if they have to go down to one shift.  They had already eliminated third shift on Monday.  People are terrified.  Hubby was not around those two who tested positive, but there are many, many call outs from the past week and others tested so we just don't know.  And apparently there's a lag in test results and communication because the two positive cases were tested two weeks ago!  That means they didn't get the results in time to quarantine everyone else around them.  This system is not working and we need those 15 minutes tests to get out asap.

I've mentioned the issue we're having with NY people coming in and I was privy to a phone call on Tuesday with... lets just say "people in the know" in our city.  Things are not good here.  I'm not trying to be prejudice against people who live in NY or NJ as a lot of my family does live in those areas, but they are still coming here in droves... bringing the virus with them.  One of our testing sites did 74 swabs on Sunday and 51 of them weren't from our area!  They're depleting our resources.  They're cramming families of 12 into a half double, violating occupancy and fire codes and spreading the virus to their families who are in turn passing it to people at work.

I also found out that our actual numbers are higher than reported, because when someone tests positive from another state, like NY or NJ, their result goes on their states records as positives.  They are diagnosed here, using resources here, hospitalized here, quarantined here.... yet they're not counted here?  Florida health department lists all non residents who are positive.  We're not.



KStarfish82 said:


> DH's coworker's mother has it (she is in her 90s) and she is probably being released from the hospital tomorrow. We need more stories like these to show us that positive outcomes!


That is wonderful!  We need to hear more of these recovery cases.  It bothers me that our state health department doesn't show the number of cases recovered.  They only have columns for positive, negative, and deaths.  We need to see more hope and maybe people wouldn't be freaking out so much.


schumigirl said:


> mrose, yes, it`s not the worst idea to check temps when folks come into buildings to work......I know a temp isn`t always present, but if it stops one person who may not know they have it wandering around folks then it`s a help.


It's a start.  The latest studies show you can be contagious a few days before you have symptoms, but usually a fever is present first.  I don't think people are taking their temps on their own.  My husband is taking his temp twice a day, and he's sleeping in our spare bedroom for now just to keep us safe.


schumigirl said:


> Good news for my nephews wife, she tested negative, so can get back to nursing on Thursday......so far nephew is good too.


That's great news!  


schumigirl said:


> But, going to a virtual cocktail party on Friday night....8 of us will get online together and each do a cocktail


That is such a great idea I may have to "borrow" it!  Have fun!  And if anyone is making mojitos (my favorite!) tell them to have an extra one for me.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Thank you for all the well wishes for my Mom. I talked to her last night. She seems to be doing good. Starting to feel more like herself more and more. My aunt and uncle also tested positive for the virus ( my mom's sister and her dh ) They were travelling together and caught it from someone at the memorial service. I think the number of people that contracted it from that one person is at 12 now...and that's just from the immediate family that we know of. There could be more now. Both my aunt and uncle are doing well too!


Great news about your mom, aunt and uncle!  I love hearing the positive stories.


bobbie68 said:


> I agree with you places need to shut down for two weeks none of this one day stuff. Acutally they were doing that here with the state agencies but now they are just closing offices indefitnely. I hope you and your family stay safe.


They're only closing to sanitize, either for a whole day or for a few hours, or even just the area the person was in.  Then they open right back up.  Lots of places are complaining to osha.  One place, a clothing distribution center, closes every other day now, to clean because another employee tested positive.  Then they open right back up.  Why is a clothing distribute open in the first place?  I understand clothing is a "life sustaining" item.  But it's not like people don't already have clothing to wear and no one is running around naked.  There's no reason at all they can't close for two weeks to get ahead of the spread there.  And no one is shutting them down.
Another distribution center has 7 cases and they won't shut down for a deep clean.   It's corporate greed, pure and simple.  And workers are disposable, apparently.

One positive light.... an area bar just lost their liquor license because they wouldn't close.  At least they are cracking down somewhere.

Stay safe!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, so uneven in our state, McK.  Hang in there, and hope your DH does not have the virus.  

We are still on telework for the long haul.  As of today, no end date, and with news of a worker testing positive going into the building I work in, so building getting a second deep cleaning.  Eh. We are staying home for the ling haul as well.  

Hey, DisneyLife. Hope all is well at home.

Snack time?  Maybe.  Cofffee too.


----------



## KStarfish82

Good morning! 

Just finished the online learning with the kids, now they have to do their work for the day.  

Someone mentioned something about the figures....they can be very deceiving.  First off, NY is reported to have 84K people who have confirmed cases...but that number is lower than it should be because those with milder symptoms are not, or are not allowed, to be tested.  And the recovery rates are extremely flawed.  We hear about the ones that have been under medical care either passing or recovering.  So what about those who get tested, come back positive, but just go home to recover.  We assume that they recovered, but it is not counted in the stats.

I need to get to the store this weekend and I am dreading it!

Stay safe and healthy everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

bobbie68 said:


> We have been alternating cooking and getting take out. I got pizza from one of the restaurants we go too and they thanked me do much for remembering them and giving them some business. I


Last week DH picked up food pre his 4-12 shift. He didn’t want to eat ‘anything good’ in front of me.  Challenging to chew with just front teeth i’m Finding lol

Anyway, he talked me into ordering Red Robin on saturday. I always get a teriyaki burger, a no go now, wah. I went with the fries which are always yummy and soft enough for me to enjoy  Will say tho, the chili was one of the worst looking and tasting gloppy messes i’ve Ever seen. 

Thinking of trying one of the FF places today as this afternoon will be spent outside setting up an air track in yard for the kiddo.  Best i can figure it out looks like a giant air mattress you practice gymnastics upon.


schumigirl said:


> I have a shopping delivery coming next Thursday the 9th.....but had been trying to book a slot for the following week.....nothing......but perseverance won out and I managed to get a slot for the 16th too!!!


I’ve managed to snag 2 pickups. Delivery, even from Walmart & Whole Foods,  hasn’t been available since early March here. Hoping to score one pre Easter but do have the basic stuff on hand already


schumigirl said:


> Trying to think about vacations, but it just doesn`t seem right just yet......spoke to a friend the other day and they said the same thing, it`s a little alien right now thinking of that.


I’m trying to not think about travel, period.  Afraid to jinx things


mckennarose said:


> I've mentioned the issue we're having with NY people coming in and I was privy to a phone call on Tuesday with... lets just say "people in the know" in our city.


Ergo why canada closed the border, just not soon enough.  

FL got a real shaft...cruisers embarking, spring break crowds and countless NYC residents...all sharing the luv, ugh


KStarfish82 said:


> but that number is lower than it should be because those with milder symptoms are not, or are not allowed, to be tested. And the recovery rates are extremely flawed.


They need the antigen test ready sooner vs later so that those who have recovered can get back to work.

I am having a REAL respect for teachers moment.  GD started online school.  Not the materials being an issue, it’s the technology part of initial set up & navigation of the program. 

Google classroom is beyond confusing & glitchy. Not sure if the servers are overwhelmed or not but it is excruciatingly slow.  I understand the need for enhanced security/additional browser & other add on downloads needed but was surprised it took me most of a day to get things up & running for GD.   

I am questioning where the level of compliance will fall, especially for those households that have little experience with navigating the net.  Nice gesture, Verizon, to their credit, helped out in the nearby rural districts that don’t have internet coverage in all areas with free hubs for the kids.


----------



## macraven

Here in Georgia we finally will have a ten day restriction which starts Friday for shelter at home.

But it is to be lifted ten days later and I’m not sure if that will be implemented.
I hope it will be reevaluated if our state numbers increase.
Situation will constantly be changing as more virus info is discovered.

Not a lot of medical providers once you are away from major cities here.
Next largest city in northern Ga outside of Atlanta and suburbs is downstate

My town is about 3200 peeps but near a town of 10,000 so have a choice of grocery stores and eateries there.
No problems with getting food or essentials.
Have no run on bread or toilet paper.  Lol

Many rural areas here with small populations scattered throughout our state and have more large cities (75,000 and less) middle and south of the state.

Gas prices in some parts of Tn are $1.49 but the best I could do in my area of GA is $1.70
All due to state taxes and of the states.

I have a feeling the head of my state won’t be re-elected
5947 reported with the virus and 172 dead so far And it’s still climbing
I know of 5 in my area that is positive for covid but only 4 listed on our county reports.
Testing in my area is not available to all.


But living in No. GA is where my home and heart is and here I will stay.

And my plans for the Darkside is still etched in stone for September.

Later this summer if you make plans to hit UO, give me a shout out or pm so we can do a mini meet!
Would enjoy putting a face with a name and get to know youse!

Hope all are doing well and and staying in good spirits.

If any of you are unable to get any supplies in your area, let me know.
It’s possible my area may have what you are trying to get and I can send you a care package.

We are all in this pandemic together.


----------



## cam757

Today is day 4 of our 71 day stay at home order.   Other than going to work, I have stayed home. Although, I did do curbside pick up at Chick Fil A today for lunch.  We have 6 cases in our city however, I have no idea if they have recovered or not since they don't seem to be very forthcoming with that information.  They are not reporting any deaths in my city, thank goodness.

DH's work had 3 more  cases today.  One was worker on one of the aircraft carriers so I am sure that will spread like wildfire since it is such close quarters.   

I am going to try to get up early tomorrow and go shopping for groceries.  I don't have high expectations for the shelves to be stocked but I will go take a peek.   

I finally got around to making my banana bread last night. It turned out nice.  Had some for breakfast this morning.  

Our local Chinese takeout is closed so Panda Express for dinner....not the same.


----------



## damo

Tomorrow will be 3 weeks since our schools were ordered closed and most people were told to try and work from home and obey social distancing.  I do feel like am adjusting to it.  Sun helps.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I think it’s been almost 4 weeks since little one got kicked out of her dorm.  Seems March just flew by, and almost dreading home of all of April, but thinking may be ever later into May.  I am done my 14 day stay in, and we are lucky we are not sick. 

Had to do a grocery stop, but I think all but a few were pretty good about keeping away. Some had huge piles in their carts. We just needed bread, which thankfully they still had the cheap white bread my DH prefers, and barely any hotdogs that my older one wanted, but managed to find one, not the cheapest I wanted, but made him happy. And milk looked like they had just restocked, so picked up that too. But many aisles still bare, with even the much in the frozen cases picked clean.

Eh, quit night, and made a big pot of mac and cheese, added hot dogs for the men, and red peppers that I chopped up, with tomatoes on the side for anyone to add in or just eat.  All are full, with some leftover.  No matter, I am sure it will be reheated and eaten tomorrow.

And, lest any homie forget:


Oh yes, true:



Woot!

Have a peaceful, sound sleep.  While I am not quite ready for bed, will leave the light  on for you late in the evening homies.  Yeah you night s.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne lol to the pup pic.

Was hoping to see some feel good stuff at the end of a loooong day!


----------



## schumigirl

Janet.....haven't seen a Chuck Norris funny in years!!!! I used to love watching Texas Ranger......we have the fastest broadband in the uk where we are, and apparently they`ve all been slowed down to accommodate all the at home folks......I just said to Tom yesterday we haven't noticed any change in speed as we are always fast......two minutes later......pow......we had lag......lol...famous last words. Been fine since then and yes, teachers deserve a lot of praise for all they do!!!

We`ve decided pizza will work on Easter Sunday this year.....we have lots of meat, but as we aren't having anyone over.....easy day. Kyle doesn't care as long as he has chocolate......lol......


mac.....yes, we have plenty of food and supplies here too. We had stocked up on things like tp from our equivalent of Costco just before all this blew up and they still have plenty, so no panic buying here. I read stores have plenty of food, but it`s the idiots stocking up causing the issue, now stores have been putting limits on purchases, it`s better. I wouldn't know personally as like you, haven't been near a store for a while.

You`ll know my face in September.......


cam...….good luck with the grocery shopping this morning.....we`ve been lucky with local stores here and apart from deliveries we`ve ordered, not had to deal with the big stores.

Scary for cases to be so close to your husband.....and yes, Panda Express is a decent standby, but nothing like real Chinese food from an authentic chef!!!


damo......some real sunshine would be lovely right now.....unfortunately over here as soon as the weather gets warmer, so many will head out and ignore the instructions....they`ll treat is a holiday like they did the first few days we had glorious weather in all of this. But, glad you`re doing ok........


Lynne......did I miss you say you were self quarantining???? I didn't know you were self isolating, I thought you were just working from home. Glad you`re all well though......I`m being hopeful for my two that I just had a cold as most experts say if you pass it, it`ll be passed quickly. My guys 14 days is up on Sunday, so Kyle can go back in to work to get his devices to enable him to work from home.



So, Friday again. Least I have a cocktail party to "go" to tonight.....better than nothing...…..one friend said we all have to have a cocktail and snacks.…..lol......my snacks will be spicy chips and dip. No fuss.

Food seems to be the biggest excitement right now for everyone...…...we are excited for our toasted sandwiches today......Kyle and Tom are plain cheese and cheese and ham, Brie, turkey and cranberry for me........dinner is pizza for Kyle and lasagne for us.......either apple pie or ginger sponge with custard for dessert. Chocolate Ben & Jerry`s for Kyle. Not a pie and custard type of a guy.

Out walking this morning in the woods......then nothing till cocktail time.

On top of the cleaning as are most folks I`m sure.......it`s one thing that does pass some time.















(Guess you need to be a certain age to get that one)




















Have a good one...……….





​


----------



## Lynne G

Well, a combo of 2, Schumi.  I was ordered to telework, then a week later, was told a service worker in my building tested positive, so all were also ordered to self isolate.  Hence, almost ironically, was done my isolation April 1st.  Hence was grocery shopping yesterday.  First time out in 2 weeks.  And yes, we are all healthy, very thankful of that.  And as I said before, during most of us isolating, a worker in another building entered our building last week, and tested positive.  Hence, my building got a second deep clean, and that person’s building got one too. Way too close, for me.  

But as happy thoughts were brought up as I woke up, why yes, a Friday is here. Woot!



Oh yes, yes, yes, to all the homies, Happy Friday.



And a Happy Good Morning too.

But ya know, given it’s a Friday, 





Woot!  Schumi got here before me.  Have a great afternoon.  And I’m with Kyle, while we will not have a big dinner for Easter, the day will have chocolate to enjoy.

Okay, tea and back to routine.


----------



## macraven

Good morning homies !

It dawned on me that I should order our pizza on Saturday and save it for Sunday
No eatery would be open on Easter where I am


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I just survived a trip to the grocery. The stock is so random right now. It seems they are out of different things each week. Today there was none of the milk I usually buy, so I had to get a different, more expensive brand. 
Work is going to drive me insane. We have one therapist who has been out on maternity leave since mid-November. I just realized a couple of days ago that she still had a bunch of undeposited claim checks at the office. Each week my boss' husband prepares a deposit report for each therapist all of the checks they received that week.  Apparently this one therapist had taken some of the checks before the deposit for that week was prepared. I was trying to figure out her deposit for the last few months, but it wasn't balancing due to the missing checks. I left everything Wednesday afternoon and when I came back Thursday morning even more checks were missing.  I was going crazy trying to figure out what happened.  My boss said that her husband was trying to work on the deposit Thursday morning. It turned out that he was confused by it all and had taken some of the checks home with him to try to figure it out.  Arrrgh!!  He brought everything back to the office and my boss and I worked on it for a while. We finally got it within $3.44 of where it should have been. I told my boss I would give her $3.44 just to make it go away.




KStarfish82 said:


> We also love the one in VA...we make a trip there every October for the Halloween festivities


It would be cool if we could meet sometime. I'll be leaving the park before the Halloween stuff starts though. 



macraven said:


> If you like humor, go to the community board
> (which is on the motherland side) and read the thread:
> 
> Funny Memes
> 
> some of it had me laughing and I think you will read and laugh or giggle too!


 That was great. I have seen a lot of good memes on Facebook too. 



schumigirl said:


> April 1st today..........surely a better month than March?


 Let's hope so. 



keishashadow said:


> Already handed in my note to the the teacher (Mac) lol. Some annoying complications on the tooth issue cropped up, including reading-induced headaches/vertigo that is finally starting to lesson, ergo my extended absence.


 Sorry you are still having problems. Will you be able to get it taken care of? I just got a text from my dentist yesterday saying they were only going to be available for emergencies. 



schumigirl said:


> Must admit to being slightly worried about one of my closest friends ......she`s used to her husband working abroad most of the year and only home for short periods of time.......she is struggling......lol......he can`t go back because of where it is he works, so he`s home for a long time.....just the two of them. She said today on Skype she envies how Tom and I can be joined at the hip 24 hours a day.......she`s joining in our online cocktail party Friday.......I think he`s been banished to the other end of their home!!!


 I can so relate to your friend. Dh and I need time apart. I came home from the grocery this morning and he was doing his class lecture from our living room. I couldn't do anything until he was finished.  Thankfully there was no video, so his students couldn't see me putting away all the food.



bobbie68 said:


> Liv is really trying to navigate work. I was proud of her. She had a cleaning shift yesterday, which she wants. However, they told her she was going to be a cashier for half the day. Well she got really upset about that. I don't blame her. She came up with a solution, she went to the schedule and found out one of her friends brothers was a cleaning person the same time she was going to be cashier, so she asked him to trade since he likes cashiering better. It worked out good and she solved it herself.


 Happy to hear that she is taking the initiative and things are going better at work. 



bobbie68 said:


> I have to get use to having all my walls on my first floor the same color. I am a different color for each room person.


 I am okay with one color. Our problem is that the previous owner used several slightly different shades of beige for our walls. We tried to do some touch up painting when we first moved in, but it was a disaster. 



bobbie68 said:


> I always liked dipping hershey bars in my peanut butter!! I like smooth the best!


 I still do that on occasion. Jif is my peanut butter brand of choice. 



Sue M said:


> I do butter & peanut butter on toast lol! And sometimes drizzle honey on top!


 I have never heard of putting both butter and peanut butter on toast, but peanut butter with honey is yummy, 



schumigirl said:


> Trying to think about vacations, but it just doesn`t seem right just yet......spoke to a friend the other day and they said the same thing, it`s a little alien right now thinking of that.


I know when this is all over I will be ready to go somewhere - anywhere.  



mckennarose said:


> Thing have taken a turn here and we have a lot of cases in my city. Found out last night there are 2 positive cases in hubby's building. LOTS of people are scared and have just walked out today.


 I don't know what would scare me more  - the possibility of getting the virus or being unemployed.  Prayers that your husband stays safe. 



mckennarose said:


> One place, a clothing distribution center, closes every other day now, to clean because another employee tested positive. Then they open right back up. Why is a clothing distribute open in the first place? I understand clothing is a "life sustaining" item. But it's not like people don't already have clothing to wear and no one is running around naked. There's no reason at all they can't close for two weeks to get ahead of the spread there. And no one is shutting them down.
> Another distribution center has 7 cases and they won't shut down for a deep clean. It's corporate greed, pure and simple. And workers are disposable, apparently.


We have a clothing distribution center near where I work that had to shut down for cleaning a few weeks ago because an employee lied about having the virus. I don't know what happened to the employee (hopefully fired) or if the distribution center is still operating right now. 



keishashadow said:


> I am having a REAL respect for teachers moment. GD started online school. Not the materials being an issue, it’s the technology part of initial set up & navigation of the program.


 I am so glad that B graduated last year. I would be terrible at attempting to homeschool. I think that would have become dh's job. 



macraven said:


> Gas prices in some parts of Tn are $1.49 but the best I could do in my area of GA is $1.70
> All due to state taxes and of the states.


 I saw gas for 1.65 near where I work. It's too bad that is something we can't horde. 



cam757 said:


> , I did do curbside pick up at Chick Fil A today for lunch.


 I try to go to CFA at least once a week. We know our local franchise owner. (B used to have a huge crush on his youngest son.)



cam757 said:


> DH's work had 3 more cases today. One was worker on one of the aircraft carriers so I am sure that will spread like wildfire since it is such close quarters.


 Yikes, that is scary. Prayers that it doesn't spread.



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I think it’s been almost 4 weeks since little one got kicked out of her dorm. Seems March just flew by, and almost dreading home of all of April, but thinking may be ever later into May.


I've lost track already. I thing it has been 3 weeks for us if you count spring break. Yesterday B started choosing her classes for fall semester.  I think she might take a few over summer too. 



Lynne G said:


> Had to do a grocery stop, but I think all but a few were pretty good about keeping away. Some had huge piles in their carts. We just needed bread, which thankfully they still had the cheap white bread my DH prefers, and barely any hotdogs that my older one wanted, but managed to find one, not the cheapest I wanted, but made him happy. And milk looked like they had just restocked, so picked up that too. But many aisles still bare, with even the much in the frozen cases picked clean.


Right now it has been hit or miss at my store. We were almost out of hot dogs too. One of the weirdest things is I have not been able to find the frozen Brussels sprouts that I like. Who would have thought those would be hard to find?

I will end with a positive story. One of our therapists is married to an ER doctor who is working with the local virus team. Last week our local newspaper ran a story where they interviewed him about the shortage of N95 masks at the hospital.  I talked to the therapist the other day and she told me that since the story ran,the hospital has received several anonymous donations of the masks. She suspects they are coming from some of the hoarders who are now feeling guilty.


----------



## Sue M

@mckennarose oh that’s so scary at your husbands work. I forget what type of place he’s in. Hope he stays safe.

@bobbie68 glad to hear the issue is being looked at with son’s manager. 

@DisneyLifePapioNe  Hope you’re doing well.

@Lynne G glad to hear you’re safe and able to work from home.

@KStarfish82  NY is so frightening now, I worry about my brother and his family who live there.

@macraven glad to hear finally Georgia is sheltering in place. Seems odd to only be 10 days, when virus incubation is up to 2 weeks.  We don’t have an end date here, it’s until further notice. Trying times.
1,121 cases of Covid-19 reported in my province.  We are told only to go out for groceries or pharmacy. People are going out for walks around the neighbourhood but it’s safe because we are able to space apart in the event of running into someone. The pop. of my town is around 35,000 I mostly stick to my neighbourhood.
Sadly some still not getting it. I was in the Costco queue waiting to get in. I was getting close to entrance and an employee went over to a mom with 2 older teen daughters in line with her and told her the limit is 2 family members.  Why would you endanger your daughters taking them to a store?  Only one person in my family goes. its not a field trip!  Ugh.

Wish I were going to Orlando late summer, I’d Uber over to City walk or a hotel for a meet!  But my daughter only gets the 1st 2 weeks of Aug off work.  Although she’s laid off for now from her Daycare. She will be recalled when all this is over, but who knows when that will be.
We have our fingers crossed for early Aug trip.

@cam757 hope your DH stays safe. I love Chick FiL A!  Wished we had them here.

@damo our schools have been closed 3 weeks too. The first 2 weeks were spring break. Now staff have been going in, I think trying to set up some online learning possibly. In the high school. Not sure. We are adjusting too.

@Lynne I like the dog too! So funny.

@schumigirl oh I remember that Abbott & Costello skit!  I’ve always loved watching re runs of the old shows!  Who’s on first!  Classic.
Glad to hear all are well in your house.

I have no idea what we’re having for Easter dinner since only brother-in-law will be coming.  have plenty of stuff in the freezer.

After returning from Mexico I went into my Dr for a female problem I was having. He sent me to the lab for bloodwork and decided to throw in a glucose fasting since it had been awhile. My numbers came up high. So last week he retested. Still high. Not crazy high but in Diabetic range   Got results Wednesday. So he’s put me on the Diabetic diet to see if it can be controlled by diet. Have to learn a new way of eatting. The hardest thing for me will be the no sugar. I do like my desserts. He says I can have my Wine once a week. Guess that’s my splurge. On the upside I’ve already lost 4lb. So a silver lining I guess. 
First thing my daughters said was Oh no! What are you going to do at WDW lol! It’s going to be hard, all those good treats! I guess I can pick one splurge, maybe a Dole Whip.

Have a safe weekend Sans.


----------



## Sue M

@Charade67 just missed your post!  i remember you saying that bosses husband is a disaster with his job. Maybe now she sees it?  But how do you fire your husband!  
Nice story about mask donation. The special ventilation masks are a hot commodity for sure. Scary that our frontline people may run out. I am getting upset when I see people in grocery store shopping and wearing these specialized masks, when hospitals need is great.


----------



## macraven

My entire post just vanished !
I clicked to post it and poof......


----------



## Charade67

I just got word that my next door neighbor has been tested for the virus and is waiting on results. In the meantime she is home on a 14 day paid leave.  She also has 3 small children at home.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> My entire post just vanished !
> I clicked to post it and poof......


Don’t you hate when that happens!


----------



## macraven

Short version of my proofed post was a shout out to each individual homie here....

Not an easy task typing it all out using 2 thumbs on my phone 

my shelter in does not start until tonight at 6
and we can still go outside to walk, ride bikes or go to the grocery/ drugstore


----------



## Sue M

Just recieved an email, the neighbouring city just cancelled all their Rec programmes TIL June 30. At this point I’ll be surprised if things open up July 1    This has been extended from orig date of May. Things keep on changing.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Charade, Mac and Sue, nice to hear from ya.  

HeHe:



But really,


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.....glad to hear it!!!


mac.......I think a few times I’ve typed out a whole post......long post and yes, it disappears!! And when you’ve done it on your phone....annoying. Have to admit I never post on my phone.....no patience!




Today was quite a good day. But, dropped off a care package to our closest farmer neighbours, called and told them we’d drop off a few bags of food at their door and we’d knock after we left the bags. She said oh my sister is here!!

All three of them are in their 70’s with lung, heart problems and more.....

We have to have some lovely weather coming up, and again, the medics are begging folks not to go out and mix with other people not in your direct household......

Furthest we’ll be going is our own property. It is heartbreaking watching all this and reading about all these poor folks dying. Had to stop today.

So, lasagne was lovely, then got half dressed up, make up on and we had an online party with 6 friends.

It was fun! We did manage to put all the craziness behind for a couple of hours.....had a few cocktails and a lot of giggles......raucous fun with friends is good for the soul! Ended up not making a cocktail pitcher up......just opened a nice bottle of red wine.......nice! So did a couple of the others. 

Tom had an evening watching Star Trek or something involving space.......

Now watching a couple of hours of tv before bed........

Planning bacon for breakfast ........going to do all the bedding again in the morning......probably no need, but why not......and hopefully it’ll be nice enough to be out in the garden for a while.....

Have a good Friday night........


----------



## macraven

I may be delayed for Saturday’s bacon fest so save some for me!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I may be delayed for Saturday’s bacon fest so save some for me!



lol.......always plenty made.......if you sleep late,....s’ok.......if we sit up and have some more wine......and watch some more tv, we’ll be sleeping late for a change .......something we never do.

Although the farmers around us have been waking us up with the gunshots recently.......getting rid of vermin is on the up. Hares, squirrels and rabbits are all on their sights now.

ooopss......Tom seems to have poured me a glass of wine.......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Happy Friday Everyone!!!!!

I hope everyone is healthy on this Friday afternoon!!!  It is unusually cold here for April.  It was - 13F this morning.  It's currently 10F right now...but it won't be warming up until after the weekend.  Next week we should come out of the deep freeze and start the melting again   I'm focusing on the fact that is is bright and sunny and soaking up all the sunlight I can get...instead of the cold lol  I have been working, studying, and cooking...that's my life right now lol.  We might need to have a take out night tonight.  I'm hoping to carve out a little bit of time to hit my project room and do a little sewing.  Our front line workers are asking for fabric bags that they can use to put their scrubs/work clothes into when they are done with them to get them home safely, and not contaminate their vehicle, and home with the virus. 

@Robo56  Great job on the masks!!!!  I'm thinking of sewing up a few for us to use personally when we go out.  We know they don't provide us much protection from catching it, but it will help from me transmitting the virus to others while I'm out getting supplies. 

@Charade67  what a nightmare for you and balancing the books.  I could just imagine the fear you felt over the missing cheques!  I have when things don'e balance for me.  I hope that things start to improve at work. 

@macraven I have another online friend from Georgia who said things along the same lines as you.  I know she has not ventured far from her neighbourhood and has slwoly made supply runs to keep her household stocked.  I hope that the shelter in place goes quick for you.  These are definitely times we will remember

@Sue M   Our numbers are not far behind yours in Alberta.   We will continue to see them rise, but hopefully not the spike that other areas are experiencing.  So far, it seems like our healthcare is able to keep up...now hopefully our social distancing will help that spike not be sooo steep.  Basically we have the same rules here too.  Don't go out unless you have to.  We have done one run per week just to stock up on fresh items, milk ( which I'm going to have to start to ration with teenage boys who eat CONSTANTLY ) and just keep up the items we are using during the week.  All we can do is sit tight and hope that our numbers stay on the lower end.  It makes me extremely sad to know that some senior homes are infected now. 

@cam757  I hope your shelter in place goes by fast.  The unknown is the scary part.  I know it's only a matter of time before we will be doing the same here. 

@schumigirl   I agree...it's hard to watch the news.  We watch some of the stories, but turn it off after a little bit.  I've had to unfollow people on Facebook as well.  All they can do it post about the negative of it.  There are MANY people who are surviving it as well.  I want to focus on that, rather than the latter.  And yes...we have people here too who don't want to follow rules and gather in small groups.  All I can do is focus on what I can do, so that I don't spread it to someone else who may be more vulnerable to it.  I don't want to be part of the equation. 

@Lynne G  I'm glad that you were able to avoid the virus that was at your workplace.  It is just so scary to know how close it is to us.  

Well...I should finish shuffling the last little bit of papers on my desk here.  Stay healthy to all the hommies here!!!!


----------



## mckennarose

Checking in quick...

So things are still getting worse here.  Our area was on the local news last night and they were talking about how only 18% of people here are social distancing.  It is a specific group of the community, who they are trying to get to understand the severity of it. The Secretary of Health for our state was on talking about our area, some hospital people too, and how bad things are getting here.  We have over 400 positive cases in my city, and many, many more not diagnosed.  The secretary of health explained that they are not testing people unless they are very, very sick, and she said our cases in our city are much higher than what is reported.

Our city just enacted massive restrictions including curfew from 8 pm to 6 am, police are patrolling and will pull people over if you have more than 4 people in the car, prohibits any gathering of 4 or more people (excluding immediate family), all individuals must stay at least 6 feet from another at all times.

Our walmart had issues overnight when the ENTIRE night shift walked out.  They had to close and today they blocked the store aisles with pallets, so you can ONLY go to grocery or pharmacy.  They are now closing at 6pm and instructed everyone that if you are not in line by 5:45 pm you will not be checked out.

Hubby is still ok, thank you for everyone asking.  His company is trying to get masks and gloves for everyone to wear at work.  I'm working on making masks with the supplies I have here.  I make custom minnie ears so I have cotton fabric and I've been researching those reusable grocery bags as a possible filter.  I have some N95 masks here, not medical masks but ones we got when we remodeled the house a few years ago.  They are industrial ones, and some are used, but they are better than nothing at this point.  Our governor has said for us to wear masks when we're out.  EVERYONE, including police, are wearing masks... walking down the street, driving to the store, walking dogs.... etc.  EVERYONE.

I know it's going to get worse, and we're only starting to see the bad... but it's scary.  I appreciate and covet your prayers.  Sorry to be a downer, but this is no joke here.  Hubby is on the phone right now with an employee who is in quarantine because he was exposed and he's spiking a fever.  The poor man is afraid.

Stay safe, do what you can do now... food, supplies, etc.



Lynne G said:


> Ah, so uneven in our state, McK. Hang in there, and hope your DH does not have the virus.


So far, he's good.  Taking temps twice a day, massive doses of Vitamin C, taking zinc, sleeping in the spare room.  When he comes home, he goes in the basement door and showers down there.  We're blessed to have enough bathrooms where he can use one for cleaning after work.  His clothes go straight into the washer.


KStarfish82 said:


> Someone mentioned something about the figures....they can be very deceiving. First off, NY is reported to have 84K people who have confirmed cases...but that number is lower than it should be because those with milder symptoms are not, or are not allowed, to be tested. And the recovery rates are extremely flawed. We hear about the ones that have been under medical care either passing or recovering. So what about those who get tested, come back positive, but just go home to recover. We assume that they recovered, but it is not counted in the stats.


It's crazy how they are only testing the very worst cases.  I would imagine all the numbers in every state are much lower than the actual numbers.  They don't have enough tests and they only test the worst cases.  Everyone needs to understand this and protect themselves.  The numbers of positive cases are not accurate.  Our secretary of health explained this last night.


keishashadow said:


> Ergo why canada closed the border, just not soon enough.


I wish we could close our state border.  I know the National Guard is in some areas of our state and I wouldn't be surprised if they do something soon.


macraven said:


> If any of you are unable to get any supplies in your area, let me know.
> It’s possible my area may have what you are trying to get and I can send you a care package.


Thank you for the offer!  How sweet that you would help all of us out!  My family is good for right now, with a steady (not plentiful yet) supply of items.


schumigirl said:


> We`ve decided pizza will work on Easter Sunday this year.....we have lots of meat, but as we aren't having anyone over.....easy day. Kyle doesn't care as long as he has chocolate......lol......


Oh yum!  I ordered a meat package from our local butcher shop yesterday and there was a ham in the package.  We're going to have it for Easter.


Charade67 said:


> I don't know what would scare me more - the possibility of getting the virus or being unemployed. Prayers that your husband stays safe.


That's the dilemma, unemployment is severely behind, we need benefits, the virus is actively spreading in both his work and our community.  It's a no win situation.


Charade67 said:


> We have a clothing distribution center near where I work that had to shut down for cleaning a few weeks ago because an employee lied about having the virus. I don't know what happened to the employee (hopefully fired) or if the distribution center is still operating right now.


One of the temp agencies here is still open here, and all the people are lying about being in NY or NJ and just going in to replace these other workers who are out on quarantine.  They need to be shut down.  The centers just clean and reopen.


Sue M said:


> @mckennarose oh that’s so scary at your husbands work. I forget what type of place he’s in. Hope he stays safe.


I can't say because there are other people at his business who are Disney fans... if you catch my drift.  I need to stop directing people here!  LOL!


Charade67 said:


> I just got word that my next door neighbor has been tested for the virus and is waiting on results. In the meantime she is home on a 14 day paid leave.  She also has 3 small children at home.


Ugh!  The poor lady.  I pray she doesn't have it, or if she does... she gets over it quickly.  Not everyone gets very ill, which I'm reminding myself all the time.

Did you all see this?
https://covid19.healthdata.org/projections
Someone posted it on the Dis on another thread.  It shows possible projections of the virus, resources, deaths, etc.  We're set to see a peak of deaths around April 18th.  It does change daily, depending on spread.  But it's interesting.

Stay safe!  Do what you can now.

(edited typos)


----------



## mckennarose

This is from one of our hospitals on the importance of social distancing.



Stay safe friends!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

WOW........so much to get caught up on I really don’t think I’ll be able to comprehend it all tonight anyway, so I’d at least stop by to say hi!

I have been so busy I haven’t even been able to get my DIS fix in much......

I’ve had to go to Denver, Chicago, Sioux Falls, Des Moines, Cedar Rapids and Kansas City all this week......I’m the Clint Eastwood  of wipes and hand sanitizer, literally have a holster for it!!!

I’d rather not say what I do exactly but with the current situation in the world it is essential, so it’s become a job within a job just to try to keep away from everyone as best I can.

Anyways we’re doing our best to help local restaurants as well, decided to go with steaks from Texas Roadhouse again tonight.........the “to go” IMO is better then going there.......now if I could only get them to do there dance in the parking lot!!!

Rum is flowing like a nice gentle waterfall and it’s so good!!! 

So I wish everyone well and maybe sometime this weekend I’ll actually get caught up.......start posting more pictures for me then I can get caught up quicker....less reading..............lol just kidding!!!


----------



## KStarfish82

@macraven    Everyone is making masks around these parts.  Totally wish that I had a sewing machine so I could help out.  I have some N95 masks from when we were doing construction and we rarely go out at this point.

It truly is something out of the movie "Outbreak".  All of the closed stores, many small business eateries are closed because its just not worth it to stay open, no rush hour, etc.  There are three sites that have the rapid tests and supposedly there was a 2 hour line before they opened their doors.  My SILK is a PA at an urgent care and they are doing the testing.  She said she is not being nice anymore....people walk in and say they have just been exposed from a group affair and she just can't help but say "what is wrong with you!"

Now they have new protocol for first responders when it comes to cardiac victims.  If they cannot be resuscitated in the field, then they should not be brought to the hospital.  So scary.  My assistant principal has it and is on day 13.  His wife, who is not showing symptoms, works at a nursing home where they lost 8 people in 24 hours.  As much as I dread the "peak" of this, I just want to get there so hopefully we can see improvement.

Stay safe and healthy everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, this Cinderella may not make it to midnight.  Seems little one is chatty on her phone,
have not seem older one, so guess he is still gaming or watching online. 

. — me shortly.

Take care all, and will leave the light on.


----------



## Charade67

Almost 3:00 and I can’t sleep.  

Last night I lost my mind and decided to cook a nicer dinner than usual. We had a turkey breast, sweet potato casserole, and green bean “crack”. I have also heard it called smothered green beans. We have plenty of leftovers for lunch today. One thing I have learned during this virus is that I don’t have nearly enough storage space. When this is all over we are going to invest in a small freezer and a couple of nice wooden pantries. I have one pantry now, but it’s one of those pre fab things that we had to assemble ourselves. The next ones will come from our local wood furniture store.

After dinner B suggested that we get ice cream. We went to one of our local places that is doing drive they only right now. There had to be at least 2 dozen cars in the drive thru. I was happy to see it so busy.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I've had to unfollow people on Facebook as well. All they can do it post about the negative of it.


I’ve done the same. I’ve unfollowed the super negative people and the ones that keep posting political stuff about the virus.



mckennarose said:


> That's the dilemma, unemployment is severely behind, we need benefits, the virus is actively spreading in both his work and our community. It's a no win situation.


 I would be worried about not having benefits right now. Many of the major insurance companies are covering Covid related expenses at 100%. Some are also
Waiving cost shares for telehealth services. 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I’ve had to go to Denver, Chicago, Sioux Falls, Des Moines, Cedar Rapids and Kansas City all this week......I’m the Clint Eastwood of wipes and hand sanitizer, literally have a holster for it!!!


Wow. That is a lot of travel even under normal circumstances. Prayers for your safety.

Im going to try to get back to sleep. Thankfully I don’t have anything that I have to do today.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin, yes, it is a depressing time but so many seem to be enjoying focussing on the negative........I don‘t have Facebook and at times like this I’m glad I don’t......some folks who do it are saying the same thing.........

Glad you’re weather is improving.......a little warmer can make it feel a bit better........good job on the masks.


mrose.........the projections don’t make pleasant reading at all.....which makes me wonder why some are wilfully ignoring instructions.......we haven’t been told yet masks are necessary, but it’ll come I’m sure.

We decided last night to have a proper Easter Dinner after all......we have a freezer full of meat, so even though it’s just going to be the three of us, we’ll still do a proper meal. So, either rib roast or a filet joint........will have the pizza on the night before.......

Continued good wishes!!!



Looks a beautiful day ahead here.......

Bacon for breakfast.....then laundry and few jobs around the house.....I’ve always been a clean freak but even I’m running out of things to do. The rooms we don‘t use daily have all been cleaned thoroughly despite not really needing it.......but......

We did come across a find yesterday. We were getting the office ready for Kyle to use for work Monday, and found two large tubs of anti bac wipes. Completely forgot we had them, one of Tom’s old employees dropped them off end of last year as they had too many so as we haven’t been able to buy any since all this started.

Never thought I’d be as happy to find anti bacterial wipes. Although to be honest, we aren’t really struggling for anything here. 

But, office is ready for him starting back to work Monday from home. 

Pizza takeout tonight.......doing our bit for the local economy, will go pick it up though......and our local butcher is making delivery on an order we made this morning......again, all to keep them in business. They’ll drop it at the gate and then we’ll pick it up from there.

But......bacon first.........

Have a great Saturday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Saturday it is, and lazy is the word of the day.

Yep, load of laundry done, and quite enjoying a quiet house.

Nice when you find things, Schumi. Yep, those Bath and Body purse size sanitizers found in our closet was a happy find, though we too have all we need, but don’t have any face masks. I may make some, or just use a bandanna. Have not seen all wear, and well, it won’t prevent all anyway, so hope I do not need to, even though recommended now. I wash my hands, wipe down purchases, and have a much earlier can of wipes in the car. We wipe down hands and handles ever time we are out, which has been not many times since home. Though us too try to order from some local food places, I feel for them, as we do enjoy going out to eat once a week or so, and sad so many closed, as not all food places are offering drive up, or walk out. Even some coffee shops and donut shops are closed, as they do not have drive through capability.

Ah, I’d be over for that bacon ,Schumi. Hmm, maybe I will make some too, as both kids like it. With not sure what time the kids went to bed, I am thinking it will be for brunch. But since I am hungry or will be hungry soon, cereal or oatmeal may be my early morning snack until the kids are up, and want food. Then eggs, egg whites, bacon, and since I saw some left over mashed, I’ll make them into patties and fry them. Ah, so much easier to cook breakfast on the weekends.

Overcast, and cool overnight. But a nice enough cloudy day for us, as while still in the 50’s, 57 is the high.

Whatever homies are doing today, may this find you safe, healthy and finding a reason to smile.

Tea, ooh yes more for me, neither kid is a tea fan.  Later.


----------



## macraven

Good morning time!
I can smell the bacon !


----------



## macraven

Face masks?
Could not find the 95 where I am

I’m not going to worry about it


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne......we had about 20 of those Bath & Body hand sanitisers, just laying in my bedroom basket filled with B&B products......and “someone” said we didn’t need that many......pah!!! Things like that never go wrong, they’re not much use against this of course, but it feels better using them.

Hope you enjoyed your tea.......


mac........bacon is the best!! Always the best way to start a weekend.......no masks over here, our government haven’t deemed them necessary.......yet!!!




I‘m quite proud of my mother who is very much a social butterfly in her daily life. Her two brothers live quite close to her, one is a few minutes walk, they see each other regularly with one coming for lunch twice a week,

The other brother lost my aunt a year or so ago, so is in his own too, comes on a different day for breakfast and spends the morning with her. But, they have been avoiding each other since all this began with adjusting to phone calls. They understand it’s the right thing to do.

I‘m still amazed at folks that still don’t. And folks supposed to be in quarantine but ignore that too???

We have some nicer weather right now, and the internet papers are full of cyclists, joggers and folks just ignoring what they should have the common sense to do without being told.

Today, got all the beds done, even the spare beds. Got another few little jobs done that are not fun, like cleaning the oven and the Aga.......I roast potatoes a lot, so the shelves can get some oil splatter on them. Even doing them every week isn’t enough at times. So, both ovens and Aga are gleaming........one of my friends thinks I’m the saddest person on the planet for being proud of the ovens looking like new! Maybe she’s right.......

No cooking tonight........pizza takeout.......

Watching Bob Hope in My Favourite Brunette before I begin ironing.......Yep......I still iron!

Hope your Saturday is a good one......


----------



## scotlass

Do youse need a pool boy ?


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> We`ve decided pizza will work on Easter Sunday this year.....we have lots of meat, but as we aren't having anyone over.....easy day. Kyle doesn't care as long as he has chocolate......lol......


would kill to be able to chew  pizza or steak. Longest I’ve gone without either.  Not quite as bad as quitting smoking, but getting close lol


Charade67 said:


> Sorry you are still having problems. Will you be able to get it taken care of? I just got a text from my dentist yesterday saying they were only going to be available for emergencies.


PA shut down dental procedures on 3/22. I just slipped in there thank God!  A week later opened up but recommendation is pressurized room. Other than oral surgeons, no reg dentists have them. Bit of a catch 22

the state stores ( where PA peeps tend to buy wine & spirits) closed B&M stores. Tried to open online sales this week. They broke the internet. 


Charade67 said:


> Last week our local newspaper ran a story where they interviewed him about the shortage of N95 masks at the hospital. I talked to the therapist the other day and she told me that since the story ran,the hospital has received several anonymous donations of the masks. She suspects they are coming from some of the hoarders who are now feeling guilty.


Or, as others mentioned the construction ones seem to be common here and there. We have a few. Breathing thru an industrial one is a bit of a rough slog  my understanding they aren’t necessarily wanted by health peeps


Sue M said:


> We have our fingers crossed for early Aug trip.


Me too


macraven said:


> My entire post just vanished !
> I clicked to post it and poof......


Gone with the wind?


mckennarose said:


> Hubby is still ok, thank you for everyone asking. His company is trying to get masks and gloves for everyone to wear at work. I'm working on making masks with the supplies I have here. I make custom minnie ears so I have cotton fabric and I've been researching those reusable grocery bags as a possible filter. I have some N95 masks here, not medical masks but ones we got when we remodeled the house a few years ago. They are industrial ones, and some are used, but they are better than nothing at this point. Our governor has said for us to wear masks when we're out. EVERYONE, including police, are wearing masks... walking down the street, driving to the store, walking dogs.... etc. EVERYONE


Coffee filters
Hepa filters u can cut from frame & unfurl. Look for filtrate F1

I decided to support the economy and order a few for family off Etsy  so many people there rely on that extra income

ones I picked have the loop elastic over ears, heavy cotton w replaceable filter

google has easy instructions with a folded bandana & hair ties


mckennarose said:


> It's crazy how they are only testing the very worst cases. I would imagine all the numbers in every state are much lower than the actual numbers. They don't have enough tests and they only test the worst cases. Everyone needs to understand this and protect themselves. The numbers of positive cases are not accurate. Our secretary of health explained this last night.


Here, testing is still available, have to tick off several symptoms & risk factors. Anyone with even one symptom instructed to report to dr, self isolate & respond to daily check in requests

My middle DE tested Monday. Got negative results yesterday, I can resume breathing phew

Same with DHs direct work replacement. They did a deep Clean


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I’ve had to go to Denver, Chicago, Sioux Falls, Des Moines, Cedar Rapids and Kansas City all this week......I’m the Clint Eastwood of wipes and hand sanitizer, literally have a holster for it!!!
> 
> I’d rather not say what I do exactly but with the current situation in the world it is essential, so it’s become a job within a job just to try to keep away from everyone as best I can.


A sense of humor is a blessing during these times. Tongue in cheek, have dubbed my family workers still working ‘at work’ the:  expendable essentials. Humor was not lost upon them



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, this Cinderella may not make it to midnight. Seems little one is chatty on her phone,
> have not seem older one, so guess he is still gaming or watching online.


Is he playing new Resident evil?


Charade67 said:


> Last night I lost my mind and decided to cook a nicer dinner than usual. We had a turkey breast, sweet potato casserole, and green bean “crack”. I have also heard it called smothered green beans. We have plenty of leftovers for lunch today. One thing I have learned during this virus is that I don’t have nearly enough storage space. When this is all over we are going to invest in a small freezer and a couple of nice wooden pantries. I have one pantry now, but it’s one of those pre fab things that we had to assemble ourselves. The next ones will come from our local wood furniture store.


Yummmmmmy. need to google that recipe. I make a tasty version called Arkansas something. Even my DH will eat them
Defrosted my chest freezer right as this mess was brewing. Had it refilled in 2 shopping trips  makes me feel so much better to know we have food in hand


schumigirl said:


> We did come across a find yesterday. We were getting the office ready for Kyle to use for work Monday, and found two large tubs of anti bac wipes. Completely forgot we had them, one of Tom’s old employees dropped them off end of last year as they had too many so as we haven’t been able to buy any since all this started


I never did the large in-house bottles. Had a few of the small purse sized ones. Ordered 3 large bottles, what I then considered price gouging Now, they seem a bargain. Funny how that goes. Emailed company yesterday for shipping status. They swear they will be sent next week. Not holding my breath but would be a nice Easter egg


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Yummmmmmy. need to google that recipe.


This is the recipe I use. I cut it in half since there are only 3 of us.
https://www.food.com/recipe/crack-green-beans-534306


----------



## scotlass

Hey youse, I just wanted to check in to make sure youse are all well. 
We are pretty much locked down in Scotland. I’ve been working from home the last 2 weeks and will be for the foreseeable.
The only one of my family I am worried about is my nephew (20) because he has LUPUS. He’s self isolating so if we are all careful he should be ok.
Hope youse are all well and stay safe.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 485697
> 
> would kill to be able to chew  pizza or steak. Longest I’ve gone without either.  Not quite as bad as quitting smoking, but getting close lol
> 
> PA shut down dental procedures on 3/22. I just slipped in there thank God!  A week later opened up but recommendation is pressurized room. Other than oral surgeons, no reg dentists have them. Bit of a catch 22
> 
> the state stores ( where PA peeps tend to buy wine & spirits) closed B&M stores. Tried to open online sales this week. They broke the internet.
> 
> Or, as others mentioned the construction ones seem to be common here and there. We have a few. Breathing thru an industrial one is a bit of a rough slog  my understanding they aren’t necessarily wanted by health peeps
> 
> Me too
> 
> Gone with the wind?
> 
> Coffee filters
> Hepa filters u can cut from frame & unfurl. Look for filtrate F1
> 
> I decided to support the economy and order a few for family off Etsy  so many people there rely on that extra income
> 
> ones I picked have the loop elastic over ears, heavy cotton w replaceable filter
> 
> google has easy instructions with a folded bandana & hair ties
> 
> Here, testing is still available, have to tick off several symptoms & risk factors. Anyone with even one symptom instructed to report to dr, self isolate & respond to daily check in requests
> 
> My middle DE tested Monday. Got negative results yesterday, I can resume breathing phew
> 
> Same with DHs direct work replacement. They did a deep Clean
> 
> A sense of humor is a blessing during these times. Tongue in cheek, have dubbed my family workers still working ‘at work’ the:  expendable essentials. Humor was not lost upon them
> 
> 
> Is he playing new Resident evil?
> 
> Yummmmmmy. need to google that recipe. I make a tasty version called Arkansas something. Even my DH will eat them
> Defrosted my chest freezer right as this mess was brewing. Had it refilled in 2 shopping trips  makes me feel so much better to know we have food in hand
> 
> I never did the large in-house bottles. Had a few of the small purse sized ones. Ordered 3 large bottles, what I then considered price gouging Now, they seem a bargain. Funny how that goes. Emailed company yesterday for shipping status. They swear they will be sent next week. Not holding my breath but would be a nice Easter egg



Love the meme.......very true!!! Crikey, can’t imagine not being able to buy alcohol anywhere over here.......regular grocery stores to corner stores, it’s everywhere.......

Good news on the negative results!!!

It’s a thing we never bought before.....anti bac wipes......my home is clinically clean all the time....but seems it’s essential now....hope you get your parcel delivered. 

And yes, hope you can get back to pizza and steak soon.......




Charade67 said:


> This is the recipe I use. I cut it in half since there are only 3 of us.
> https://www.food.com/recipe/crack-green-beans-534306



I detest green beans with a passion, but those do sound as if they would be edible.....love the bacon! I think I’ll try that with carrots.....




Pizza was so good tonight!!! Tom picked up and they were glad we did, as everyone wants delivery.......delivery time quote was around 90 minutes. They have hired 3 more delivery drivers, but still struggling.

Need to ring my favourite niece.....it’s her birthday Monday and I couldn’t get her a card. Online cards weren’t taking orders either, so it’ll be a call and email card. 

As of today my two are officially off of quarantine......not that they plan to go out unless necessary. Kyle only needs to pick up secure equipment to work from home Monday morning, apart from that, emergency groceries only. 

On my third glass of wine.......and it’s only 9.30pm here.......no drinks party tonight, but did have a little Zoom connection with four friends earlier.......we all miss each other a lot. 

Ended up watching Independence Day earlier......now trying to decide what to watch now.........hmmmm.


----------



## schumigirl

Can I just add......

Are we the only people where our dishwasher is on at least twice a day now??

We seem to be going through dishes like crazy!


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> I detest green beans with a passion, but those do sound as if they would be edible.....love the bacon! I think I’ll try that with carrots.....


It would probably be good with carrots too. I don't really like carrots though. 



schumigirl said:


> Can I just add......
> 
> Are we the only people where our dishwasher is on at least twice a day now??
> 
> We seem to be going through dishes like crazy!


We are running the dishwasher once every other day which is a huge increase for us. It was only about once a week while B was at school, and we were eating out more often.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> Can I just add......
> 
> Are we the only people where our dishwasher is on at least twice a day now??
> 
> We seem to be going through dishes like crazy!



Dishwasher you say........what sort of contraption is this you speak of.......

We were so used to eating out so often we’ve used ours more in the past few weeks probably then the 7 years our house has been built.....


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

I know some were talking about flights recently, I’ve been shopping for flights later this year and we can fly first class for the price we pay for regular tickets usually!

I like to save so I didn’t purchase them, I’ll think about it, otherwise just fly like we usually do, I’m kinda waiting the next couple of weeks to see how things are.


----------



## Lynne G

DisneyLife, yeah, I think the airlines want people to travel in the Fall.  I thought I had a good price, as was similar to last year.  Then SW put a sale on, that cut it enough that wow, good amount of funds for our January trip.  Since then, I guess more have taken that great deal, as much more expensive than I got, but still not close enough to my first price.  I too don’t mind the lower priced seats.  And since I tend to always use SW, they don’t have first club seats.  Only time I got such seat was when I was flying, long ago, from Detroit to Okinawa, and the flight was not fully booked, so I just asked when checking in, and yep me, and some I was traveling with, got bumped up for free.  Now a days doubt free and much harder to do.  That flight was one I was ready to get off after the third movie played and we still had not landed.  But as a trying to be budget when I can, I am very happy to see cheap flights.  Car rental on the other hand, grr. But I am used to the rinse and repeat, and will do so up until the day before or so before I fly.  And since I live about a 2 hour flight away, I refuse to take anything but a direct flight.  As last year, way before the crack of dawn is my flight down.  No matter, I like having a longer first day.  I am hoping my returning evening flight does not get changed to early afternoon one, like SW did to me, last year.  

Ah, a quiet Saturday night, with yeah, a fuller trash can since all have been home all day and night.  And yes, more kitchen washing too.  But yep, we still order out, though not tonight.  No decent pizza place, so I made a chicken quesadilla for me, little one made more taters, and gravy with her chicken, and older one had French fries with his.  One more pack of chick is left, but I think we are chickened out, so thinking maybe burgers tomorrow.  

This has been a what was for dinner, and yes, HHN related talk,  going back to it being a


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> DisneyLife, yeah, I think the airlines want people to travel in the Fall.  I thought I had a good price, as was similar to last year.  Then SW put a sale on, that cut it enough that wow, good amount of funds for our January trip.  Since then, I guess more have taken that great deal, as much more expensive than I got, but still not close enough to my first price.  I too don’t mind the lower priced seats.  And since I tend to always use SW, they don’t have first club seats.  Only time I got such seat was when I was flying, long ago, from Detroit to Okinawa, and the flight was not fully booked, so I just asked when checking in, and yep me, and some I was traveling with, got bumped up for free.  Now a days doubt free and much harder to do.  That flight was one I was ready to get off after the third movie played and we still had not landed.  But as a trying to be budget when I can, I am very happy to see cheap flights.  Car rental on the other hand, grr. But I am used to the rinse and repeat, and will do so up until the day before or so before I fly.  And since I live about a 2 hour flight away, I refuse to take anything but a direct flight.  As last year, way before the crack of dawn is my flight down.  No matter, I like having a longer first day.  I am hoping my returning evening flight does not get changed to early afternoon one, like SW did to me, last year.
> 
> Ah, a quiet Saturday night, with yeah, a fuller trash can since all have been home all day and night.  And yes, more kitchen washing too.  But yep, we still order out, though not tonight.  No decent pizza place, so I made a chicken quesadilla for me, little one made more taters, and gravy with her chicken, and older one had French fries with his.  One more pack of chick is left, but I think we are chickened out, so thinking maybe burgers tomorrow.
> 
> This has been a what was for dinner, and yes, HHN related talk,  going back to it being a View attachment 485748



Yup we usually fly SW, I was looking at AA and Delta, I do get the early bird though when flying SW.


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Dishwasher you say........what sort of contraption is this you speak of.......
> 
> We were so used to eating out so often we’ve used ours more in the past few weeks probably then the 7 years our house has been built.....


We get carry out 5 times a week so don’t need the dishwasher for our usage....

But... I have to run the dishwasher daily for all the cat dishes
They get fed can food 3 times a day
I use a clean dish for each of their feedings.

With our Luna, she snubs food a lot so it’s not unusual for having 3 cat dishes used at one feeding for her.
Bluer, my other cat will eat anything that is not moving.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> We get carry out 5 times a week so don’t need the dishwasher for our usage....
> 
> But... I have to run the dishwasher daily for all the cat dishes
> They get fed can food 3 times a day
> I use a clean dish for each of their feedings.
> 
> With our Luna, she snubs food a lot so it’s not unusual for having 3 cat dishes used at one feeding for her.
> Bluer, my other cat will eat anything that is not moving.



Your cats are well cared for, we have a blue seal point Siamese and he is awesome!

He has a water bowl and food bowl and we keep them filled, he does get some extras often.

His name is Spike


----------



## macraven

I stayed at home all day and spent some time on our screened in porch off the deck

A bit too much sunshine for me late afternoon so back into the house for the ac

Not too hot today but no breeze with a 79 in the shade
Will be in the 80’s during the coming week.

I started to panic thinking Dominos would be closed Easter Sunday so checked out tsite.
Whew...
Only shorter hours for delivery tomorrow.
Last delivery at 11 pm.

So nice to see many of the homies checking in.
Scotlass was in the first wave of the Sans when we started.
Kfish’s sister was also in our first group.
Kfish joined in during her college years.

I had planned to book my fall flight with Delta today as they listed all bookings thru 4/4 could be changed with no fees.

Decided to and give it another 5 days to book and gamble for a lower rate.

Also considering to fly out of Nashville instead of Atlanta
I have SW points I could use for it.

I remember Mrose posted the other day of family events for her in April.
Not sure if her exact date but she mentioned April had 3 events for her and one was her birthday.

Just in case it’s Sunday, sending a
out to her now !

Rather be early than late in wishing her the best day going into a new decade for her.

Hope all the homies are doing fine.
Remember, I’m an email or pm away in case you need anything


----------



## Charade67

Aww...Spike is gorgeous.


----------



## macraven

Did not see pic of Spike until after I posted 

Absolutely beautiful cat!


----------



## schumigirl

lol......we use dishes when we have takeout same as any other meal, so yes, we still fill it up. Table gets set and we still eat either in dining room or kitchen table. 

It`s during the day I`m noticing more dishes.....mugs of tea, glasses for drinks and plates whenever Kyle comes down for snacks......yes, clean glass and plate every time, plus breakfast and lunch dishes. Our dishwasher was on everyday anyway. I don`t like leaving things longer. 

We are missing eating out......we were all saying we miss restaurants with pure linen table covers, nice decor and candles.....of course we can do that at home, but it`s nice being taken care of by professionals. 

I`m so glad I love cooking though......it helps!!! 

Bacon for breakfast again this morning........no idea for lunch, but dinner is a barbecue.......yep, we call grilling outside having a barbecue......steaks are definitely the main star, will make potato parcels......sliced potatoes in butter....oh my goodness, delicious. Sometimes add a little saffron if I have it. Will grill a few large red peppers and maybe a little coleslaw......

It is a beautiful day here, and supposedly a mini heatwave for the next week or so.....will be nice to be out in the garden again for longer than twenty minutes or so. Hoping we can get to cook outside a lot this week. We have plenty of meat.......




















Gotta love a Jack meme........Have a great Sunday all, whatever you may be doing and whoever you`re with........​


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, just can’t stop getting up early.  But yay!  A Sunday is here, and more of that restful day for me.  Though have to finish up the wash, and get the trash out.  Thankfully, our township trash service has not been cut, and they have been doing a good job of it.  

So, time for tea, and yes, a back to work tomorrow. Guess that is why I am an early bird.

Finally, with a pretty Spike post from DisneyLife noted, may all the homies


----------



## tony67

macraven said:


> I had planned to book my fall flight with Delta today as they listed all bookings thru 4/4 could be changed with no fees.



Did you check out JetBlue?  (not sure where you are) - I was able to get some ridiculously low fares for HHN


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, hope you get the flights and prices you wanted.  Looking forward to seeing you again this Fall.  

And that hope to see more homies too.  So far, I am 20 September to 2 October.


----------



## keishashadow

My DH went out for one of those lovely Primanti bro’s sandwiches yesterday & came back with personal pizza, complete w anchovies for me to try. Cut half into tiny pieces and skipped the crust. Aaaaah think I’ll keep him around

made my lasagne meat sauce yesterday. Today will assemble & bake. Will freeze individual portions as only myself & one DS will eat.  will make some sort of chicken stir fry and grill one the breasts for usage later this week in pasta

snagged a grocery pick up time for 10 am tomorrow at a ‘real’ grocery store vs the instacart options. Friends advised that That typically only half the order there tends to get filled. Will be interested to see what is fulfilled out of my $300 order



schumigirl said:


> Can I just add......
> 
> Are we the only people where our dishwasher is on at least twice a day now??
> 
> We seem to be going through dishes like crazy!


This is the first time I am missing the last one that I ripped out decades ago.  Hand washing is one of few household chores I enjoy but my hands are taking a beating


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> His name is Spike


Pretty kittie. Face Reminds me of Siamese I used to have


macraven said:


> Not too hot today but no breeze with a 79 in the shade
> Will be in the 80’s during the coming week.


Niiiiice. We should be in mid 60s, yea!

Up at 6 am today ugh. Surprised to see them playing the episodes leading up to tonight’s TWD


macraven said:


> Also considering to fly out of Nashville instead of Atlanta
> I have SW points I could use for it.


im expecting a definitive price drop for late summer Into winter travel within a month or two prior range.  personally, going to wait it out to buy more airfare. If u have SWA points Good idea to use when u find a price u like as a placeholder. Can always cancel

I expect many  casual park fans who hastily rescheduled their spring/summer trips as having 2nd thots (economic & health concerns).  Will be surprised if things don’t mimic the fire-sale pricing of post 9-11

SWA is slowly walking forward extensions to 2021 of expiring upcoming points   Believe my early June batch (from ahem current trip wah ) should be covered now vs putting in a claim on my cruise trip insurance. 

all the other travel providers have already done the right thing for me this trip. Even Hotwire few nights pre cruise at POR, long before WDW closed hotels   

Even the agency I rented points from (vacation strategy Have used for years)) for Wyndham BOnnett creek this week was impressive.  they didn’t have to do anything for us but we’re the first ones to offer us a full, unexpiring credit for a future booking.  

Far better results than DVC is currently offering. Was disappointing how they have dropped the ball vs the WDW hotels booked thru CRO being so accommodating.  may think they have owners over a barrel but that is exactly the sort of thing that customers don’t forget


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

Feel like still in a fog now. A lot of things happening in a short time.

Our house in In Indiana was spared during the tornado. A lot of tree debris. We were very lucky. Son and grandson were able to get into to town once power lines were secure and cleaned up a lot of the debris. 

There are lots of roofs being replaced that were damaged during the tornado.

My dad and stepmom live in a suburb of Chicago. I spoke to dad last Sunday and all seemed well. Then on Monday he had to call an ambulance for my stepmom on Monday evening as she was sick. He was told he could not come with her.

They admitted her with pneumonia. He received a call that she was put on ventilator early Tuesday morning. They did do covid 19 test, but said it would not be back for two days.

I spoke with my dad and told him to hang in there. There is always hope and stepmom hopefully would get better.

By Wednesday the results came back positive for covid 19.

We made the trip back to Indiana. We left Wednesday evening at 8 pm and drove through the night. The rest stops were loaded with so many trucks that trucks were pulled along side the road so the drivers could sleep. The supply’s are moving if people would just stop hoarding all would be well with food and paper products for everyone.

While be were traveling back to Indiana during the nights my two sisters who are also nurses were talking with the Nurses and Doctors at the hospital were stepmom was at. Making sure they had started her on Zithromax and antimalarial drugs. Also during the night they had to start her on drugs to keep her pressure up. 

My stepmom died Thursday morning of coved 19. We can’t even go and comfort my 83 old father. He is in 14 day isolation. 

My younger sister called the funeral home.. She and I had done funeral pre-planning arrangements with our dad and stepmom in December. Couldn’t have imagined the turn of events and that the funeral services would be needed so soon.

Was told by funeral home that at some point when things were safer we could have a service for her in the future.

My stepmom was 68 years old.

This virus is an equal opportunity monster. It doesn’t matter who you are, how old you are, how healthy or how sick you are everyone is vulnerable.

I hope everyone who has not been taking it seriously ......please make sure you are doing all you can do to protect your family and yourself.

We were quarantined in Florida and we are in quarantine again here in Indiana just to be safe. I want to protect my family.


Stay safe Sans family.  Prayers for you and your families.

This will pass.


----------



## keishashadow

Robbie oh, I am stunned reading your post. So sorry to hear of your loss & suffering   Cannot imagine the level of stress you have.  Hang in there!


----------



## tink1957

Robo...I'm so sorry for your loss 

It amazes me every day at work how people are treating this like a holiday...bringing their kids and family to the garden center instead of staying home to keep them safe


----------



## mckennarose

Robo56 said:


> My stepmom died Thursday morning of coved 19. We can’t even go and comfort my 83 old father. He is in 14 day isolation.
> 
> My younger sister called the funeral home.. She and I had done funeral pre-planning arrangements with our dad and stepmom in December. Couldn’t have imagined the turn of events and that the funeral services would be needed so soon.
> 
> Was told by funeral home that at some point when things were safer we could have a service for her in the future.
> 
> My stepmom was 68 years old.
> 
> This virus is an equal opportunity monster. It doesn’t matter who you are, how old you are, how healthy or how sick you are everyone is vulnerable.


My deepest condolences  for you and your family.  I am so sorry.  ((hugs))


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Robo, I am so sorry to learn of your Dad’s wife passing.  May he and all the family find some peace and comfort knowing not even a  hug can be done.  But many virtual hugs from me.  So sad.  And yes, take care.

Ha, Keisha’s in a cooking mood, even if not being able to eat much. Hope you get the teeth issue fixed soon, so you can eat normally. Yeah, some businesses are better about refunds and changes than others. I have been trying to get a pick up time for the closest grocery store, but nary a time for all this week. Hope your large order gets all filled. Did one from Target and within notice of ready, said one item sold out. Yeah, guess this will continue for some time too.

Eh, may have heard an older one awake, little one, not even close. No matter, she is not a breakfast fan anyway. I have soup for her, as used up the rest of the chicken this morning, and pot is still resting on the stove.

Tea, yeah unless little one is up, then coffee.  She kindly bought some half and half for me, as if the coffee is too strong, I will put some of that in it.  Black is my usual if hot coffee.


----------



## macraven

tony67 said:


> Did you check out JetBlue?  (not sure where you are) - I was able to get some ridiculously low fares for HHN


I was raised in St Louis area, moved to Chicago after college so had a decent choice of airlines when I lived in the North.
Moved to Georgia going on 4 years and no Jet Blue here.

I always have the option to drive to Florida and I avoid that when I can.
Lol


----------



## Charade67

Robo, I am so sorry. Prayers for you and your family at this time.


----------



## macraven

tink1957 said:


> Robo...I'm so sorry for your loss
> 
> It amazes me every day at work how people are treating this like a holiday...bringing their kids and family to the garden center instead of staying home to keep them safe



Ga just started the shelter in Friday night so until word gets around, we will see changes then.

In my county with the shelter in, some parks will allow peeps to be there so they can walk, bike, exercise outdoors, etc but not in large numbers 

And also allowed to go to grocery stores, etc


----------



## macraven

Robbie, it was good you were able to talk to them last Sunday and had peace on how they were doing.
With the change of 24 hours, that info must have hit you like a Twilight Zone episode.
Very shocking news and hard to comprehend as it came quickly.
I’m sorry for the loss of your step mom, and pray your dad’s 14 day period will be clear and no virus for him.
Sending prayers and hugs


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> Kfish’s sister was also in our first group.
> Kfish joined in during her college years.



You have a great memory Mac!

@Robo56     I am so sorry for your loss.

This whole thing is just so awful.

I braved Walmart Neighborhood Market on Friday.  It was not so bad, but my sister and I went armed with gloves, masks, sanitizer and antibacterial wipes.  We were in and out so fast.  Trying to make as few trips as possible.  But with fours kiddos, I need to stock up on the fresh stuff consistently.

hope everyone has a great Sunday!


----------



## macraven

Kfish, I also remember the bunk beds and when you had the dental extraction/ wisdom teeth


----------



## tony67

macraven said:


> Ga just started the shelter in Friday night so until word gets around, we will see changes then.
> 
> In my county with the shelter in, some parks will allow peeps to be there so they can walk, bike, exercise outdoors, etc but not in large numbers
> 
> And also allowed to go to grocery stores, etc


IDk - depends on how its implemented - Lowes is open and so its Garden center - I guess planting vegetable plants might be essential.  
Id like to get mine in soon - but I also dont want to go and put the people who have to work at Lowe's at risk

For some reason in MA bike shops are open - but other things I might consider more essential are not.


----------



## schumigirl

Robbie, I am so sorry to hear of your stepmother‘s death!

How awful, and not being able to comfort relatives is truly dreadful and we are seeing that over here too.

I hope your dad gets through his quarantine safely and sending you many hugs.......


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha.......we’re expecting the opposite here with flight prices.....everything is suggesting our flight prices will go through the roof and many are worried they won’t be able to afford to fly anymore. Hope you do get a few bargains though......

And yes, your mister is a keeper.......anyone who buys you anchovies.....is a treasure!!!


Vicki.......yes, whole families out shopping is being actively discouraged here. Only one where possible. And again today we are seeing images of folks out gathering and enjoying the sunshine instead of staying home.......not sure what part of staying home they aren‘t understanding. It’s a shame you have to deal with folks like that.......




We will be watching The Queen tonight who is rather unusually appearing to make a statement to the nation tonight. Usually only Christmas, and times of trouble. So, will watch her as we have a lot of time for the Queen.

Going to start preparing stuff for Tom to grill in a little while.....it’s early yet, but hungry already. Going to make up a little antipasti plate for us meanwhile......still breezy, but it’ll be fine.......

Hope all are good.......


----------



## keishashadow

So...has anybody watched the war of the worlds series?  Taped a bunch of them today, free preview weekend . May start it tonight pre TWD

Carole just saw clip of queen on tube.  Didn’t know Boris was hospitalized. His mrs is pregnant?  Hope she’s ok, cannot imagine having that worry.


tink1957 said:


> bringing their kids and family to the garden center instead of staying home to keep them safe


Yes, thinking it’s entertainment.  Neighbors behind us moved in a year ago.  2 little boys, perhaps 2 & 3 y.o.  Never really saw them much.  Willing to venture mom & dad are in way over their heads on this whole 24-7 thing with them lolololol. The screaming & crying in the backyard is something awful. Not just the kids


Lynne G said:


> Ha, Keisha’s in a cooking mood, even if not being able to eat much. Hope you get the teeth issue fixed soon, so you can eat normally. Yeah, some businesses are better about refunds and changes than others. I have been trying to get a pick up time for the closest grocery store, but nary a time for all this week. Hope your large order gets all filled. Did one from Target and within notice of ready, said one item sold out. Yeah, guess this will continue for some time too.


Yes, I tend to cook or clean when stressed.  Lasagne went down well.

Feel bad, the mr had a crown fall off today when chomping on a piece of candy.  Handed him the tube of fixident but he just put it on shelf.

Had a target order shipped yesterday, dog food & easter candy.  They put it in same large box for some reason.  Two of the bags of reese’s Mini cups were open, some of the candy out of the wrappers ugh  Took a quick pic of that mess & they had a replacement order shipped within an hour.  Nice service.


----------



## tink1957

Keisha...same thing happened with my daughter's Target order.  They shipped a vacuum cleaner with the Easter candy and no packing at all ...the chocolate bunnies were beheaded.  They replaced them with no trouble.  I don't understand why they ship this stuff with no padding whatsoever.
.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. I have had a mostly lazy weekend. Yesterday I woke up with a headache and then something I ate for lunch didn't agree with me, so I was pretty useless all of yesterday. Today was a little less lazy. I did some cleaning and then sewed some patches on a denim vest for dh. I thought I was done sewing patches when B finished Girl Scouts. 
At dinner we started talking about Disney, so I found my pictures from my very first Disney trip and showed them to B. That was back in 1989 shortly after MGM Studios opened. 
Dinner was take out Chinese. I was surprised at how many people were there getting food. 


So far, when I've been out, most people seem to be following the social distancing rules, but I have't been out much outside of work. One of our local news stations posted on Facebook reminding everyone that only one person from a family should do the shopping. They were immediately attacked in the comments by people sayin's what about single parents, what about people who are disabled, etc. Many people, including the news station, posted that they understood that there would be some exceptions to this, but people kept complaining anyway. 

I used to do shipping for a department store. I think the problem Target is having is the employees are rushing through orders and not doing the packaging properly. I can understand that they are probably swamped with orders right now, but they still need to take care with the packaging. 


Wondering what fun awaits me at work tomorrow.


----------



## Lynne G

You think Target would have been more carefully packing items.  Nice they did correctly sent replacements, though.  I find Amazon does a good job of shipping items.  I usually have tons of packing stuff from them with my food orders.  

Fading fast, so I’m with Charade, as will see what fun I will have tomorrow, as the work week starts.  Thinking of making it a short week, by having a long 3 day weekend for .  Though this staying at home is odd and getting used to it at the same time.

nighty night homies.


----------



## mckennarose

Checking in ... and with an apology in advance if my posts are negative or downers. This whole thing is very crazy here, and I know not everyone is experiencing the same so it might seem weird or hard to believe.  So I'm sorry, and I appreciate being able to have a place I can tell of my experiences, even if they are not positive right now.  I'm not normally like this and my life is not normally like this.  Our cases are rising by at least 100 people each day in my city and we're now around 700 according to our mayor.  It's so strange to be watching this and trying to keep my loved ones safe.

We cleaned the yard today and raked leaves out of the garden.  My greenhouse is out and ready to get put up.  Not sure where or when I'll get seeds or starters, but hopefully soon.  We're making the garden bigger this year, which is exciting.  
I didn't find any poison ivy yet... which is good.  But we always get it in one spot every year.  I got it really bad a few years ago and I don't want a repeat of it.  I can usually spot it a mile away, but it's harder this time of year when the leaves haven't started growing.  I always wear gloves though.


KStarfish82 said:


> It truly is something out of the movie "Outbreak". All of the closed stores, many small business eateries are closed because its just not worth it to stay open, no rush hour, etc. There are three sites that have the rapid tests and supposedly there was a 2 hour line before they opened their doors. My SILK is a PA at an urgent care and they are doing the testing. She said she is not being nice anymore....people walk in and say they have just been exposed from a group affair and she just can't help but say "what is wrong with you!"


It's the same here.  The police were driving around at 8:30 announcing that curfew was in place and to go home on their speakers.  It's very, very quiet out now, and I don't live in the middle of the city.  It's amazing how much background noise you hear and don't realize it until it's gone.
Hang in there!  You're in Long Island, right?  


KStarfish82 said:


> His wife, who is not showing symptoms, works at a nursing home where they lost 8 people in 24 hours. As much as I dread the "peak" of this, I just want to get there so hopefully we can see improvement.


I'm the same.  I just want it to be done and we're not expected to peak until April 18th.  My BIL is a nurse and he lost two patients last week.  One was 25 and another 79.  There's no rhyme or reason.  Another cousin works in Philly in ICU and lost 4 patients yesterday.  She has to wear plastic ponchos, like we wear in FL for bad weather, because they don't have any more disposable gowns.  


Charade67 said:


> and green bean “crack”. I have also heard it called smothered green beans


I have never heard of that!  I'll have to try it.  I do like green beans.


Charade67 said:


> I would be worried about not having benefits right now. Many of the major insurance companies are covering Covid related expenses at 100%.


Yes, our insurance co. sent us an email letting us know we're covered for testing, if we need it.


schumigirl said:


> mrose.........the projections don’t make pleasant reading at all.....which makes me wonder why some are wilfully ignoring instructions.......we haven’t been told yet masks are necessary, but it’ll come I’m sure.


We're now considered a hot spot, so we have to wear masks.  It's more for stopping the spread of a person who has it... rather than protection for those who don't.  Only the N95 masks block it and you can't find those anywhere.



schumigirl said:


> Got another few little jobs done that are not fun, like cleaning the oven and the Aga


You threw me there.... what is an Aga?


keishashadow said:


> would kill to be able to chew pizza or steak. Longest I’ve gone without either. Not quite as bad as quitting smoking, but getting close lol


I'm sorry you're still having trouble!  I hope you get relief soon.


keishashadow said:


> Or, as others mentioned the construction ones seem to be common here and there. We have a few. Breathing thru an industrial one is a bit of a rough slog my understanding they aren’t necessarily wanted by health peeps


We have some N95 industrial masks from when we remodeled our house 5 years ago.  I'm guessing they don't go bad?  We're using them either way and they are not the medical ones that the hospital wants.  Some are used anyway, but we kept them.  No, the hospitals don't want the industrial ones here, let alone used ones or from a not sterile pack.  I'm not even sure how people were getting the medical ones? 
My BIL had to take all the gloves and masks out of the exam rooms and they lock them in the supervisor's car trunk at the end of the day because so many were stolen.  The cleaning ladies have keys to the office and rooms but there's "no proof".  But it was HUNDREDS of masks gone.  Not the N95's, just the paper ones.


keishashadow said:


> Coffee filters
> Hepa filters u can cut from frame & unfurl. Look for filtrate F1


I found a pattern online for a dome shaped mask and N95 mask cover. It's supposed to prolong the life of a N95 mask if you use the cover over it because it can be laundered.  I made a few of them today and they work.  I used what material and elastic I had here, but our Walmart is closed except for grocery and pharmacy, Michael's and Joanne Fabric are closed so I'm having trouble finding more supplies.  I would like to make more for my family and nursing home.  I'm trying to order some materials off etsy.


keishashadow said:


> Here, testing is still available, have to tick off several symptoms & risk factors. Anyone with even one symptom instructed to report to dr, self isolate & respond to daily check in requests


We still don't have that here.  I think it's getting better though, but the testing sites are overwhelmed and people are just showing up, rather than getting referred to it like you're supposed to.


keishashadow said:


> My middle DE tested Monday. Got negative results yesterday, I can resume breathing phew


Good news!  So glad!!


schumigirl said:


> Are we the only people where our dishwasher is on at least twice a day now


Ours is running a lot too.  Getting ready to run it before bed soon.


macraven said:


> I remember Mrose posted the other day of family events for her in April.
> Not sure if her exact date but she mentioned April had 3 events for her and one was her birthday.


Thanks for remembering.  My birthday is later in April and the big 5-0.


keishashadow said:


> My DH went out for one of those lovely Primanti bro’s sandwiches yesterday & came back with personal pizza, complete w anchovies for me to try. Cut half into tiny pieces and skipped the crust. Aaaaah think I’ll keep him around


You live close enough to get a Primanti's sandwich!?  Ahhh!  I'm jealous!!!  Eat one for me!  I LOVE anchovy pizza!

Be well everyone.


----------



## macraven

I guess I’m the only homie that watched Walking Dead tonight


----------



## macraven

Mrose
Just noticed you had posted but saw that after I sent my last post.

This is your home just as much as it is for all of us.
What all are going through is new territory for everyone.
You bet it is scary as this virus is a new thing world wide, but many brilliant people are working  on solutions.

You can talk about anything here except on how much weight Mac has gained.
(I over bought a lot of snacks and it will take me another month before I need to buy more.)


----------



## KStarfish82

mckennarose said:


> It's the same here.  The police were driving around at 8:30 announcing that curfew was in place and to go home on their speakers.  It's very, very quiet out now, and I don't live in the middle of the city.  It's amazing how much background noise you hear and don't realize it until it's gone.
> Hang in there!  You're in Long Island, right?
> 
> I'm the same.  I just want it to be done and we're not expected to peak until April 18th.  My BIL is a nurse and he lost two patients last week.  One was 25 and another 79.  There's no rhyme or reason.  Another cousin works in Philly in ICU and lost 4 patients yesterday.  She has to wear plastic ponchos, like we wear in FL for bad weather, because they don't have any more disposable gowns.



Yup from Long Island!  Where are you from?  (I'm sorry if you had said it previously)

I was flipping through some photos in my camera roll and just looking at all the places we go and just think....we should have appreciated it more.  I remember after Hurricane Sandy hit and remembering going to the first restaurant in another town to just get out of the house and to be somewhere that had heat and electricity (we had none at that point).  Made me appreciate those little things just so much more.

Our governor is saying we are just about approaching the apex...so we will see.  And in we had a decrease in the death rate over the past 24 hours.  Small steps, but at least moving in the right direction.

Stay safe all!


----------



## macraven

Georgia has shelter in place as of last night
But it will be lifted next Monday

What kind of lame brain would have such a short time period on the books for staying home
Most states have a 30 day set up for staying home for the most part

we are encouraged to go and shop and walk or hike in the allowed parks

I’m a rule follower and don’t understand how shelter in home for ten days will make a dent in our pproblem

I am
Missing the theory for this set up

just call me stupid


----------



## macraven

How did every one celebrate today?

lots of food and candy and it’s your family that came over?


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> So...has anybody watched the war of the worlds series?  Taped a bunch of them today, free preview weekend . May start it tonight pre TWD
> 
> Carole just saw clip of queen on tube.  Didn’t know Boris was hospitalized. His mrs is pregnant?  Hope she’s ok, cannot imagine having that worry.
> 
> Yes, thinking it’s entertainment.  Neighbors behind us moved in a year ago.  2 little boys, perhaps 2 & 3 y.o.  Never really saw them much.  Willing to venture mom & dad are in way over their heads on this whole 24-7 thing with them lolololol. The screaming & crying in the backyard is something awful. Not just the kids
> Yes, I tend to cook or clean when stressed.  Lasagne went down well.
> 
> Feel bad, the mr had a crown fall off today when chomping on a piece of candy.  Handed him the tube of fixident but he just put it on shelf.
> 
> Had a target order shipped yesterday, dog food & easter candy.  They put it in same large box for some reason.  Two of the bags of reese’s Mini cups were open, some of the candy out of the wrappers ugh  Took a quick pic of that mess & they had a replacement order shipped within an hour.  Nice service.



Tom lasted one episode of wotw…..I thought he`d love it, but not for him......surprise all round as he watches some very bad sci fi stuff!!!

The Queen was magnificent, tempered and calm as she always is, and most folks appreciated her words. Yes, Boris is in hospital. He had looked dreadful last few days anytime he appeared at meets through his ipad….so maybe best place for him. Yes, his partner is pregnant, so very worrying. And some nasty comments online about him....unbelievable.

Hope your misters crown is ok.....our dentists are only seeing emergencies only, so not the time to lose a crown. And good service on the broken candy!!!




mckennarose said:


> Checking in ... and with an apology in advance if my posts are negative or downers. This whole thing is very crazy here, and I know not everyone is experiencing the same so it might seem weird or hard to believe.  So I'm sorry, and I appreciate being able to have a place I can tell of my experiences, even if they are not positive right now.  I'm not normally like this and my life is not normally like this.  Our cases are rising by at least 100 people each day in my city and we're now around 700 according to our mayor.  It's so strange to be watching this and trying to keep my loved ones safe.
> 
> We cleaned the yard today and raked leaves out of the garden.  My greenhouse is out and ready to get put up.  Not sure where or when I'll get seeds or starters, but hopefully soon.  We're making the garden bigger this year, which is exciting.
> I didn't find any poison ivy yet... which is good.  But we always get it in one spot every year.  I got it really bad a few years ago and I don't want a repeat of it.  I can usually spot it a mile away, but it's harder this time of year when the leaves haven't started growing.  I always wear gloves though.
> 
> It's the same here.  The police were driving around at 8:30 announcing that curfew was in place and to go home on their speakers.  It's very, very quiet out now, and I don't live in the middle of the city.  It's amazing how much background noise you hear and don't realize it until it's gone.
> Hang in there!  You're in Long Island, right?
> 
> I'm the same.  I just want it to be done and we're not expected to peak until April 18th.  My BIL is a nurse and he lost two patients last week.  One was 25 and another 79.  There's no rhyme or reason.  Another cousin works in Philly in ICU and lost 4 patients yesterday.  She has to wear plastic ponchos, like we wear in FL for bad weather, because they don't have any more disposable gowns.
> 
> I have never heard of that!  I'll have to try it.  I do like green beans.
> 
> Yes, our insurance co. sent us an email letting us know we're covered for testing, if we need it.
> 
> We're now considered a hot spot, so we have to wear masks.  It's more for stopping the spread of a person who has it... rather than protection for those who don't.  Only the N95 masks block it and you can't find those anywhere.
> 
> 
> You threw me there.... what is an Aga?
> 
> I'm sorry you're still having trouble!  I hope you get relief soon.
> 
> We have some N95 industrial masks from when we remodeled our house 5 years ago.  I'm guessing they don't go bad?  We're using them either way and they are not the medical ones that the hospital wants.  Some are used anyway, but we kept them.  No, the hospitals don't want the industrial ones here, let alone used ones or from a not sterile pack.  I'm not even sure how people were getting the medical ones?
> My BIL had to take all the gloves and masks out of the exam rooms and they lock them in the supervisor's car trunk at the end of the day because so many were stolen.  The cleaning ladies have keys to the office and rooms but there's "no proof".  But it was HUNDREDS of masks gone.  Not the N95's, just the paper ones.
> 
> I found a pattern online for a dome shaped mask and N95 mask cover. It's supposed to prolong the life of a N95 mask if you use the cover over it because it can be laundered.  I made a few of them today and they work.  I used what material and elastic I had here, but our Walmart is closed except for grocery and pharmacy, Michael's and Joanne Fabric are closed so I'm having trouble finding more supplies.  I would like to make more for my family and nursing home.  I'm trying to order some materials off etsy.
> 
> We still don't have that here.  I think it's getting better though, but the testing sites are overwhelmed and people are just showing up, rather than getting referred to it like you're supposed to.
> 
> Good news!  So glad!!
> 
> Ours is running a lot too.  Getting ready to run it before bed soon.
> 
> Thanks for remembering.  My birthday is later in April and the big 5-0.
> 
> You live close enough to get a Primanti's sandwich!?  Ahhh!  I'm jealous!!!  Eat one for me!  I LOVE anchovy pizza!
> 
> Be well everyone.



mrose…...vent away......sometimes it`s good to get your thoughts and feelings written down..….these are incredibly scary times....our police all over the UK yesterday were out stopping these idiots having BBQ's on the beaches and parks, congregating in groups all over the place.....you have to wonder about people sometimes.

An Aga is basically an oven. This is mine.....(not my picture) I also have a regular built in double electric oven and a ceramic hob. When we moved into this house it was an original farmhouse, so I have a two part kitchen...the older original one with the farmhouse look and Aga, and the modern extension with all mod cons.....it sounds odd, but works well.....it`s very light and airy...….I love my Aga. Mine is more dark grey but does look black.







Keep your spirits up, it`s not easy I know...….and we`re always here......





macraven said:


> Georgia has shelter in place as of last night
> But it will be lifted next Monday
> 
> What kind of lame brain would have such a short time period on the books for staying home
> Most states have a 30 day set up for staying home for the most part
> 
> we are encouraged to go and shop and walk or hike in the allowed parks
> 
> I’m a rule follower and don’t understand how shelter in home for ten days will make a dent in our pproblem
> 
> I am
> Missing the theory for this set up
> 
> just call me stupid





macraven said:


> How did every one celebrate Easter today?
> 
> lots of food and candy and it’s your family that came over?



Yes, rule follower here too. I`m amazed at the excuses folks are coming up with to justify why they don't need to do as everyone else is.....stay home!!! I was watching a nurse and doctor who had just finished a long four day run of working constantly and they just looked shattered and in bits. Having to deal with families who can`t comfort or even see their relatives.....then you get these morons who think the rules don`t apply to them......

Over 70`s here are around 3 weeks into a mandatory lockdown.....and the rest of us who would love to go visit families, stay home.

mac....Easter is next weekend ........no celebrations here......dinner will be the three of us......much as though we`d LOVE to see friends and family.....it`s just not happening. Yes, weight gain should not be spoken about!!!









We had rain during the night, but today looks nice and sun is shining......will make do with the garden and a walk in the woods once it`s dried out.

Tom and I both stood on the scales this morning........oh dear. So, snacking is going to be massively decreased.......we have 5 months till September, so we`ll do our best.

Dinner tonight is home made burgers.......if it`s still as nice Tom will grill them outside. May make some potato salad today too.



















​Have a great Monday...…..


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, the early bird is here.  Very dark, but the birds have been noisy since around 4 this morning.  And back to that work week. And yeah, when the alarm went off, I was like: 

But, I am already up, logged in, and happily have a cup of tea in my hand.

McK, vent away. This virus is so contagious, with many having deadly symptoms once infected. I am scared. And yeah, you cannot stop every stupid person who does not comply. I am. We used to go out quite frequently, but now, only a trip to get food, and not every day. Most of the time, it is one of us, or two. That’s it. And we try to be fast, take wipes and hand sanitizers with us, and try hard to keep a distance from others.

Yes, heard some of the Queen’s speech last night. Perfectly needed in this crisis. And glad to hear the PM is getting hospital care.

With that, I am with Schumi, wishing all the homies:



Oh yes it is!


----------



## macraven

Thanks schumi!
Staying in the house for weeks has my days all messed up.

Mr Mac has been under the weather and his sleeping time is opposite of mine.
He woke up during the night and finally fell asleep on the couch.
Cats sleeping on top of him 
Lol
I go read in another room and let the 3 of them sleep.

 I watched the Queen speak last night and thought she had such a calming voice.
She looks marvelous for her age.
I hope she has many more years for ruling.

Hope all homies will drop in during this week and let us know how they are doing.


----------



## Charade67

Just kill me now.
I got to work this morning to find a note from my boss’ husband stating that a certain client’s account was all messed up. I took a look and it was messed up because the last few claim payments were entered incorrectly. I guess I don’t have to tell you who is responsible for posting the claim payments.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, the joys of work!  Hang in there Charade.


----------



## Charade67




----------



## cam757

Good Morning SANS peeps,  wow so much to catch up on....



mckennarose said:


> Our city just enacted massive restrictions including curfew from 8 pm to 6 am, police are patrolling and will pull people over if you have more than 4 people in the car, prohibits any gathering of 4 or more people (excluding immediate family), all individuals must stay at least 6 feet from another at all times.



Wow, that is probably the strictest I have seen but it sounds like it is needed in your area.  



mckennarose said:


> I know it's going to get worse, and we're only starting to see the bad... but it's scary. I appreciate and covet your prayers. Sorry to be a downer, but this is no joke here. Hubby is on the phone right now with an employee who is in quarantine because he was exposed and he's spiking a fever. The poor man is afraid.



Lifting you and everyone else in prayer. Don't worry about being a downer.  We are all in this together.  We all need an outlet to vent and this is a good and understanding group of folks so vent away. 



Charade67 said:


> Last night I lost my mind and decided to cook a nicer dinner than usual. We had a turkey breast, sweet potato casserole, and green bean “crack”. I have also heard it called smothered green beans. We have plenty of leftovers for lunch today. One thing I have learned during this virus is that I don’t have nearly enough storage space. When this is all over we are going to invest in a small freezer and a couple of nice wooden pantries. I have one pantry now, but it’s one of those pre fab things that we had to assemble ourselves. The next ones will come from our local wood furniture store.



Sounds delicious! That is a great idea. I really wanted to make bread yesterday but just couldn't get the motivation, especially seeing how much weight I have put on through this.  I did make some pie crust but did not make the pie yet.  I will probably do that tonight. DH, who has never had much of a sweet tooth but is developing one  He has great metabolism and has to walk a country mile from his parking space to his office so he gets his exercise. 



schumigirl said:


> The other brother lost my aunt a year or so ago, so is in his own too, comes on a different day for breakfast and spends the morning with her. But, they have been avoiding each other since all this began with adjusting to phone calls. They understand it’s the right thing to do.



That is so sweet that she and her brothers have such a close relationship and are physically close as well.  It is really great she has so much family close to her in such trying times. 



Robo56 said:


> My stepmom died Thursday morning of coved 19. We can’t even go and comfort my 83 old father. He is in 14 day isolation.



Oh Robo,  I am so sorry to read about the loss of your step-mother.  My heart goes out to you and your family through this unimaginable time.



Charade67 said:


> Good evening. I have had a mostly lazy weekend. Yesterday I woke up with a headache and then something I ate for lunch didn't agree with me, so I was pretty useless all of yesterday.



I hope you are feeling better today.  Sick stomach on top of a headache is a terrible way to spend your day.  



schumigirl said:


> The Queen was magnificent, tempered and calm as she always is, and most folks appreciated her words. Yes, Boris is in hospital. He had looked dreadful last few days anytime he appeared at meets through his ipad….so maybe best place for him. Yes, his partner is pregnant, so very worrying. And some nasty comments online about him....unbelievable.



I watched her speech as well and it was a fantastic speech. 
I am sorry to hear of the PM's  hospitalization and pray for a full and speedy recovery. 



I had a nice relaxing weekend. I had the house to myself for the first time in I can't remember how long. My nephew  took DH and DS turkey hunting both Saturday and Sunday. It was a youth weekend so adults were just there for the guidance, only kids can do the actual hunting.  DS bagged his first wild turkey.  I don't know much about wild turkeys (or hunting for that matter) but it was a nice one, 22 lbs I think.  Personally, I root for the animal but I was happy for my DS and he was very excited about it...and I was just glad he was in the woods and not playing video games. Since it was only the three of them it was a good activity to do outside without having to worry about Coronavirus. 

Did a little yardwork yesterday, cut the grass and weeded a little.  DH and the neighbor trimmed one of our trees that hangs over into the neighbors yard. Neighbor is happy and it brightened our yard up by letting a little more sun in the yard.  I bought some plants last week but I haven't planted them yet. Maybe tomorrow since it is my day off. 

I am trying to stay home as much as possible.  I did go out Friday to stock up on essentials. I don't see a need to go out much this week other than maybe a take out in the middle of the week. 

We had steaks for dinner last night. I had an extra one in the pack, so I cooked my mom dinner last night. She lives on the next street over, so she came over and had curbside take out at my house for dinner  She is 74 and a smoker .  High risk to say the least so we are being extra careful with her.

I am not mask wearer yet, but I see more and more people with them on.  When I went out Friday, I'd say half of the people I saw were wearing them. I did buy a sewing machine last year during the Amazon Christmas in July sale but I have yet to use it.  If I get real bored, I may attempt to make some masks with it. I haven't sewed on a machine since middle school. Thank goodness for Youtube because I am going to need some video instruction 

Lovely day today and hopefully the remainder of the week.  60's today and 70's tomorrow. Everyone have a great day.


----------



## keishashadow

2/3rds of grocery order better than none. Managed to grab another time slot on Friday at another store at least. Funny what floats your boat these days lol 
QUOTE="tink1957, post: 61751091, member: 195305"]
Keisha...same thing happened with my daughter's Target order.  They shipped a vacuum cleaner with the Easter candy and no packing at all ...the chocolate bunnies were beheaded.  They replaced them with no trouble.  I don't understand why they ship this stuff with no padding whatsoever.
.
[/QUOTE]
Short staffed or inexperienced I’m guessing 


Charade67 said:


> At dinner we started talking about Disney, so I found my pictures from my very first Disney trip and showed them to B. That was back in 1989 shortly after MGM Studios opened.
> Dinner was take out Chinese. I was surprised at how many people were there getting food.


That’s nice to revisit the memories. No Chinese restaurants doing business here right now


Charade67 said:


> used to do shipping for a department store. I think the problem Target is having is the employees are rushing through orders and not doing the packaging properly. I can understand that they are probably swamped with orders right now, but they still need to take care with the packaging.


Fine line to walk. I’m just happy they are still shipping 


Lynne G said:


> You think Target would have been more carefully packing items. Nice they did correctly sent replacements, though. I find Amazon does a good job of shipping items. I usually have tons of packing stuff from them with my food orders.


Had never done a food order w them in past. It was weird to just see stuff floating around no packing materials 


mckennarose said:


> Checking in ... and with an apology in advance if my posts are negative or downers. This whole thing is very crazy here, and I know not everyone is experiencing the same so it might seem weird or hard to believe. So I'm sorry, and I appreciate being able to have a place I can tell of my experiences, even if they are not positive right now. I'm not normally like this and my life is not normally like this. Our cases are rising by at least 100 people each day in my city and we're now around 700 according to our mayor. It's so strange to be watching this and trying to keep my loved ones safe.


It’s a lot to process. You seem to be in the real thick of it. Ugh 


mckennarose said:


> We cleaned the yard today and raked leaves out of the garden. My greenhouse is out and ready to get put up. Not sure where or when I'll get seeds or starters, but hopefully soon. We're making the garden bigger this year, which is exciting.
> I didn't find any poison ivy yet... which is good. But we always get it in one spot every year. I got it really bad a few years ago and I don't want a repeat of it. I can usually spot it a mile away, but it's harder this time of year when the leaves haven't started growing. I always wear gloves though.


For once I’m glad that my mr has bulk of his supplies in place by mid January. The LED Grow lights & heating pads are engaged one of the basements. Thus far I think just cucumbers starting to sprout. Mid April planting for tomato’s  too early and they get weirdly spindly


macraven said:


> I guess I’m the only homie that watched Walking Dead tonight


Oh no u weren’t  have yet to tick of talking dead tho


macraven said:


> This is your home just as much as it is for all of us.
> What all are going through is new territory for everyone.
> You bet it is scary as this virus is a new thing world wide, but many brilliant people are working on solutions.


Top notch people who don’t need to waste their minds & time wading thru the muck out there 

encouraging to hear of the different vaccines both in early trials & those next up to bat



macraven said:


> What kind of lame brain would have such a short time period on the books for staying home
> Most states have a 30 day set up for staying home for the most part


An elected one who is pandering to the king makers that got him elected

if he is truly on the up & up as to ignorance...as my southern bred friends tend to say...bless his heart


----------



## keishashadow

cam757 said:


> Personally, I root for the animal but I was happy for my DS and he was very excited about it...and I was just glad he was in the woods and not playing video games. Since it was only the three of them it was a good activity to do outside without having to worry about Coronavirus.


I’m a rooter too but ur DS May have just learned a very valuable skill in these times


----------



## Lynne G

Not a fan of hunting, but after going to school in the rural part of our state, I can understand.  Deer hunting was popular at my school, and almost shockingly at one hunt I was on, got a deer, that when taken to the butcher, I offered it to a local family, as they were so happy to stock their freezer for the winter. I am not a fan of wild meat, and wouldn’t even eat the venison chili my friend made. 


Nice sunny day, as the rest of the week, will be stormy and cool.

Yay, Keisha got most of her order.

Thinking burgers for dinner.  Soup for lunch, to finish it up.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone there has been a lot going on so I haven't been able to go through everything since my last time on. I hope to start fresh from here. 

It is a nice day out today and Brian and I took a walk for a bit. I am tired and a little sore and have to ease back into things. Liv has been not feeling well and between her not wanting to go to work due to her anxiety and not feeling good it has been a lot. I am trying to keep her calm but I totally understand how she feels. She called out sick yesterday and is giving up some shifts. Brian is going to try and make her a bette mask so she feels safer, at this point I understand and am being supportive. I really hope she can hang in there because the pay is good and  there are so many people losing their jobs. Charlie is doing okay.

We are going to make chicken teriyaki sauce, chicken macaroni salad and vegetable tonight with some TV. 

I have to run for now I hope everyone is doing okay through this mess. It's okay to share here that is what family is for! 

Robo I do want to send my condolences on your step mother. I hope that your dad is okay and everyone has some peace with good memories. I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Charade67

Well, I survived the day without doing any physical harm to my boss' husband. He has been posting her claim checks long before I started working there. I don't know why he has suddenly "forgotten" how to do it. 

No word on my neighbor's test yet. She seems to be doing very well though. Tonight the whole family was in their backyard making smores at a firepit. Under normal circumstances they would have invited us over. 



keishashadow said:


> Feel bad, the mr had a crown fall off today when chomping on a piece of candy. Handed him the tube of fixident but he just put it on shelf.


Oh no. Dh says he "broke" a tooth today. He has an appointment with the dentist tomorrow. 



KStarfish82 said:


> Our governor is saying we are just about approaching the apex...so we will see. And in we had a decrease in the death rate over the past 24 hours. Small steps, but at least moving in the right direction.


 Praying that it continues to decrease. 



macraven said:


> What kind of lame brain would have such a short time period on the books for staying home
> Most states have a 30 day set up for staying home for the most part


 Our order is in place until June 10, I think. It looks like my trip to GA is postponed. 



macraven said:


> Mr Mac has been under the weather and his sleeping time is opposite of mine.


 Hope he feels better soon. 



cam757 said:


> I hope you are feeling better today. Sick stomach on top of a headache is a terrible way to spend your day.


Thanks. I was feeling much better by the end of the day. 

Weird randon question - those you you who see a medical professional who is part of a group, do you know the name of the group practice in addition to your doctor's name?  (For example, Acme Medical Group or Smiles family Dentistry) I'll explain later.


----------



## Lynne G

I do, I always say the name of the practice, then say who I like to have. Interesting, Charade.  

Chilling now, and earlier today talked to all my siblings. Placed mom in hospice, so only a matter of time, a day or two I hope. Sadly, no visitors. But the doctor kindly let us call so she could hear us, even if I don’t think she was conscious. Thank goodness my family was home with me. I was dating my DH when my father had passed away. He told me then, all those years ago, that I would never be alone. He’s been here for me now, as my DH for almost 30 years. Was hard when my dad passed, I’m a lot older, but when mom passes it will hurt just as much.

Hope all have a quiet night.  And for some of us, look at the moon rising from the East later in the evening tomorrow.  Should be pink.  Neat, now only if I can stay up that late, and hope the rainy day tomorrow will have clear enough nighttime skies.


----------



## macraven

Hugs Lynne


----------



## mckennarose

I'm so sorry Lynne...


----------



## KStarfish82

I'm sorry Lynne.  Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## bobbie68

Lynne I am so sorry for you and your family.
I will keep you in my thoughts. Losing your parents anytime in your life will always be hard.


----------



## macraven

It’s tough to lose a parent
I went thru that a few years ago for my mom and dad In different years

I kept them with me until I was able to make arrangements to have them buried in Bushnel
In Florida
So they were in a sealed urn for a year with me while I lived in Chicago

I drove to their burial site twice since I put them there
They are at peace with this as before death, they told me thru wanted to be interned in Florida that had a military unit


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, so very sorry to hear about your mum.

I hope she has comfort in her final days. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne, sad to hear about your mother, never easy, we’re all thinking of you,


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks everyone.  Losing family is never easy.  I am at peace with it, and my siblings are tight when push comes to shove.  I am lucky, I have a large family to lean on, and so many friends to do so, too.  Mac, I remember your parental units passings, and know you took such good care of them.

And today is a Tuesday, and Taco Bell is still open, so order a taco or two and enjoy this Tuesday. Plus, Mac will be most likely doing her Taco Bell run, so get your orders in, if in around her area.




Yep, may all the homies have a good morning, and happy Tuesday.


----------



## damo

So sorry, Robo and Lynne.  Things are stressful enough without having to deal with loss as well.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne, I am so sorry to hear about your mom. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## macraven

Did I miss bacon day again?
For some reason I woke up this morning craving bacon


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, Schumi might have had some for ya Mac.  Here, boring oatmeal.  But hoping little one makes me some coffee.  Tea was lovely, but hey coffee I do too.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Did I miss bacon day again?
> For some reason I woke up this morning craving bacon



lol........did you smell the bacon all the way over there???

Yep, we had bacon this morning.......lazy morning....... But, what a beautiful day we have here.......bacon sandwiches, then went out a walk up into the woods......not a soul around.

Saw a family of deers wandering, they seemed fairly tame, had never seen all four of them at the same time.

Ended up taking hoodie off as it was so warm........back down in time for lunch which was roast beef sandwiches. It’s so weird having Kyle working from home.......I’m sure we’ll get used to it, and it’s nice making him his lunch again.......he’s gaining almost two hours a day working from home instead of commuting to his offices, and petrol costs too which is nice. 

Dinner is definitely outdoor grilling tonight.......bit too chilly to sit out, but nice for a while in the sunshine.  

Hope this weather doesn’t have every idiot under the sun think they can go congregate. It is a minority of course, everyone I know and care about are all following the rules.....

And yes, hoping our Boris makes a complete recovery.......


----------



## cam757

So sorry Lynne.  Prayers for comfort and peace for you, your mom and family.


----------



## mckennarose

Morning SANs...
Still moving forward here...  I got some material from family, dug out more elastic and still making masks for people.  I was able to order some extra material and elastic on etsy, but everything is going so fast with people trying to masks.  The director of the nursing home got the manager of Walmart to personally escort her back to the material department to get some fabric and whatever elastic they had left.  I don't know if I mentioned before... but our Walmart blocked off everything except grocery and pharmacy.  Some guy actually climbed the barrier on Sunday to get to the men's department!



macraven said:


> Mrose
> Just noticed you had posted but saw that after I sent my last post.
> 
> This is your home just as much as it is for all of us.
> What all are going through is new territory for everyone.
> You bet it is scary as this virus is a new thing world wide, but many brilliant people are working on solutions.


Thank you for the kind words.  I really hate how we're all going through this right now.  We should be talking fun... planning Florida trips... seeing family.  But no... we're running around looking like masked bandits and wearing gloves like Willie Wonka!


macraven said:


> You can talk about anything here except on how much weight Mac has gained.
> (I over bought a lot of snacks and it will take me another month before I need to buy more.)


Deal... as long as you don't mention my weight gain too!  I am trying to be good, but getting out is just about impossible now.  I did play VR yesterday, so I got a little exercise.


KStarfish82 said:


> Yup from Long Island! Where are you from? (I'm sorry if you had said it previously)


I am in NE PA, lots of city traffic comes this way, especially to shop since we don't have sales tax on clothes.


KStarfish82 said:


> Our governor is saying we are just about approaching the apex...so we will see. And in we had a decrease in the death rate over the past 24 hours. Small steps, but at least moving in the right direction.


I keep checking the projections site and our apex date moved from April 18 to April 11... so we'll see if it stays on that trajectory.  Any movement in the right direction is a good thing!
Hubby now has 7 cases at work.  One guy got tested, decided to go to work while waiting for the results, drove another employee in carpool and got notified of his positive result when he got to work and the employer told him.  I guess they get notified by the Dept. of Health.  I just can't with these people!  Why the h--- did he not stay home while waiting for the results?!  And now the other person in the car most likely has it.  This is why its spreading so bad here.  Another facility in a neighboring town had 22 people test positive in one day.


macraven said:


> Georgia has shelter in place as of last night
> But it will be lifted next Monday
> 
> What kind of lame brain would have such a short time period on the books for staying home
> Most states have a 30 day set up for staying home for the most part
> 
> we are encouraged to go and shop and walk or hike in the allowed parks


Wow, that's very short!  Our strict curfew rules will be until the end of April.


schumigirl said:


> mrose…...vent away......sometimes it`s good to get your thoughts and feelings written down..….these are incredibly scary times....our police all over the UK yesterday were out stopping these idiots having BBQ's on the beaches and parks, congregating in groups all over the place.....you have to wonder about people sometimes.


I don't get it.  I know a lot of people initially downplayed the virus, but can't they now see how dangerous this is?


schumigirl said:


> An Aga is basically an oven.


I never knew that!  They look really interesting.


schumigirl said:


> Keep your spirits up, it`s not easy I know...….and we`re always here......


Thanks!  I appreciate it.


cam757 said:


> Wow, that is probably the strictest I have seen but it sounds like it is needed in your area.


You would think people would listen, but the paper said over the first two nights of the curfew the police stopped 218 cars.  They said a lot were people going to or from work, but others had lame excuses like they were delivering food, or they left the grocery store at 8 pm.  There is a $300 fine and they could get 30 days if they violate it.
Our county manager asked the governor to deploy the National Guard here and he refused.  Some of the smaller communities don't have full time police to enforce the curfew.


cam757 said:


> Lifting you and everyone else in prayer. Don't worry about being a downer. We are all in this together. We all need an outlet to vent and this is a good and understanding group of folks so vent away.


Thank you!  ((hugs))



cam757 said:


> DS bagged his first wild turkey. I don't know much about wild turkeys (or hunting for that matter) but it was a nice one, 22 lbs I think


Wow, good for him!  A lot of people hunt here.  We don't, but we do fish.


keishashadow said:


> Mid April planting for tomato’s too early and they get weirdly spindly


Yes, it's way too early to plant anything in the ground here.  I do like to get them going in the greenhouse so they're ready for mid May, when I usually can get them in.


Lynne G said:


> Deer hunting was popular at my school, and almost shockingly at one hunt I was on, got a deer, that when taken to the butcher, I offered it to a local family, as they were so happy to stock their freezer for the winter. I am not a fan of wild meat, and wouldn’t even eat the venison chili my friend made.


My son in law hunts and will give us some deer meat if he gets one.  I'm not the biggest game meat fan either, but I will make chili with it.  I add ground pork because the deer is so lean it needs some extra fat.  The tomatoes and spices mask some of the gamey-ness.


bobbie68 said:


> Liv has been not feeling well and between her not wanting to go to work due to her anxiety and not feeling good it has been a lot. I am trying to keep her calm but I totally understand how she feels. She called out sick yesterday and is giving up some shifts.


I'm so sorry she's having such a rough time.  It is scary out there.  My youngest works at a grocery store and she's now off for a while.  Only a few are still working and they need the papers if they work during curfew hours.


Charade67 said:


> Well, I survived the day without doing any physical harm to my boss' husband. He has been posting her claim checks long before I started working there. I don't know why he has suddenly "forgotten" how to do it.


That sounds frustrating!  Hang in there.


----------



## Tgrgrl

Hi Everyone, it’s been many months but I thought I would pop in & check on y’all!

Robo & Lynne, I am so very sorry to hear about your Stepmother and Mom. Losing a parent is so difficult in normal times and not being able to grieve and reflect in person with other loved ones is just unimaginable. I am wrapping you both up in a virtual hug.

We all are doing well. My husband and I are both working from home for the time being. My husband commutes to work in Orlando and they have a very strict stay at home order so he will probably be home much longer than I will. I went back to work in Nov after being a SAHM for 12 years and I was just finally getting used to office life again. Now, I’m wondering if my work clothes will fit when I go back! LOL

The girls are loving doing the online learning and I am not having to help them too much, which is a very good thing for me. They are supposed to go back to school in early May but that would only be 15 days of class time left so we are not counting on that.

Take care everyone and I hope to be hearing about all of your wonderful trips back to USO very soon!


----------



## KStarfish82

mckennarose said:


> I am in NE PA, lots of city traffic comes this way, especially to shop since we don't have sales tax on clothes.
> 
> I keep checking the projections site and our apex date moved from April 18 to April 11... so we'll see if it stays on that trajectory.  Any movement in the right direction is a good thing!
> Hubby now has 7 cases at work.  One guy got tested, decided to go to work while waiting for the results, drove another employee in carpool and got notified of his positive result when he got to work and the employer told him.  I guess they get notified by the Dept. of Health.  I just can't with these people!  Why the h--- did he not stay home while waiting for the results?!  And now the other person in the car most likely has it.  This is why its spreading so bad here.  Another facility in a neighboring town had 22 people test positive in one day.



I have a place in NE PA...where abouts?


----------



## Sue M

Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> Feel like still in a fog now. A lot of things happening in a short time.
> 
> Our house in In Indiana was spared during the tornado. A lot of tree debris. We were very lucky. Son and grandson were able to get into to town once power lines were secure and cleaned up a lot of the debris.
> 
> There are lots of roofs being replaced that were damaged during the tornado.
> 
> My dad and stepmom live in a suburb of Chicago. I spoke to dad last Sunday and all seemed well. Then on Monday he had to call an ambulance for my stepmom on Monday evening as she was sick. He was told he could not come with her.
> 
> They admitted her with pneumonia. He received a call that she was put on ventilator early Tuesday morning. They did do covid 19 test, but said it would not be back for two days.
> 
> I spoke with my dad and told him to hang in there. There is always hope and stepmom hopefully would get better.
> 
> By Wednesday the results came back positive for covid 19.
> 
> We made the trip back to Indiana. We left Wednesday evening at 8 pm and drove through the night. The rest stops were loaded with so many trucks that trucks were pulled along side the road so the drivers could sleep. The supply’s are moving if people would just stop hoarding all would be well with food and paper products for everyone.
> 
> While be were traveling back to Indiana during the nights my two sisters who are also nurses were talking with the Nurses and Doctors at the hospital were stepmom was at. Making sure they had started her on Zithromax and antimalarial drugs. Also during the night they had to start her on drugs to keep her pressure up.
> 
> My stepmom died Thursday morning of coved 19. We can’t even go and comfort my 83 old father. He is in 14 day isolation.
> 
> My younger sister called the funeral home.. She and I had done funeral pre-planning arrangements with our dad and stepmom in December. Couldn’t have imagined the turn of events and that the funeral services would be needed so soon.
> 
> Was told by funeral home that at some point when things were safer we could have a service for her in the future.
> 
> My stepmom was 68 years old.
> 
> This virus is an equal opportunity monster. It doesn’t matter who you are, how old you are, how healthy or how sick you are everyone is vulnerable.
> 
> I hope everyone who has not been taking it seriously ......please make sure you are doing all you can do to protect your family and yourself.
> 
> We were quarantined in Florida and we are in quarantine again here in Indiana just to be safe. I want to protect my family.
> 
> 
> Stay safe Sans family.  Prayers for you and your families.
> 
> This will pass.


 Robbie I was just trying to catch up and am stunned. Thankful the tornado missed you. I am so sorry to hear about your stepmom. 68, so tragic. It must be so difficult on your family that you can’t even gather together to comfort each other. Sad times.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> I do, I always say the name of the practice, then say who I like to have. Interesting, Charade.
> 
> Chilling now, and earlier today talked to all my siblings. Placed mom in hospice, so only a matter of time, a day or two I hope. Sadly, no visitors. But the doctor kindly let us call so she could hear us, even if I don’t think she was conscious. Thank goodness my family was home with me. I was dating my DH when my father had passed away. He told me then, all those years ago, that I would never be alone. He’s been here for me now, as my DH for almost 30 years. Was hard when my dad passed, I’m a lot older, but when mom passes it will hurt just as much.
> 
> Hope all have a quiet night.  And for some of us, look at the moon rising from the East later in the evening tomorrow.  Should be pink.  Neat, now only if I can stay up that late, and hope the rainy day tomorrow will have clear enough nighttime skies.


I’m so sorry Lynne. Makes it even worse when you can’t be there with her.  I know how hard it is to loose your mom.  Hugs.


----------



## macraven

Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> Feel like still in a fog now. A lot of things happening in a short time.
> 
> Our house in In Indiana was spared during the tornado. A lot of tree debris. We were very lucky. Son and grandson were able to get into to town once power lines were secure and cleaned up a lot of the debris.
> 
> There are lots of roofs being replaced that were damaged during the tornado.
> 
> My dad and stepmom live in a suburb of Chicago. I spoke to dad last Sunday and all seemed well. Then on Monday he had to call an ambulance for my stepmom on Monday evening as she was sick. He was told he could not come with her.
> 
> They admitted her with pneumonia. He received a call that she was put on ventilator early Tuesday morning. They did do covid 19 test, but said it would not be back for two days.
> 
> I spoke with my dad and told him to hang in there. There is always hope and stepmom hopefully would get better.
> 
> By Wednesday the results came back positive for covid 19.
> 
> We made the trip back to Indiana. We left Wednesday evening at 8 pm and drove through the night. The rest stops were loaded with so many trucks that trucks were pulled along side the road so the drivers could sleep. The supply’s are moving if people would just stop hoarding all would be well with food and paper products for everyone.
> 
> While be were traveling back to Indiana during the nights my two sisters who are also nurses were talking with the Nurses and Doctors at the hospital were stepmom was at. Making sure they had started her on Zithromax and antimalarial drugs. Also during the night they had to start her on drugs to keep her pressure up.
> 
> My stepmom died Thursday morning of coved 19. We can’t even go and comfort my 83 old father. He is in 14 day isolation.
> 
> My younger sister called the funeral home.. She and I had done funeral pre-planning arrangements with our dad and stepmom in December. Couldn’t have imagined the turn of events and that the funeral services would be needed so soon.
> 
> Was told by funeral home that at some point when things were safer we could have a service for her in the future.
> 
> My stepmom was 68 years old.


Robo
Still have you in my prayers and will continue to do so.
It’s good for you to be back in Indiana as you have a lot of family in that area.
You have the sweetest sisters there!

Family is so important to be with when you have sorrow.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> I guess I’m the only homie that watched Walking Dead tonight


Nope, I always watch!  New character will be interesting I think!


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Just kill me now.
> I got to work this morning to find a note from my boss’ husband stating that a certain client’s account was all messed up. I took a look and it was messed up because the last few claim payments were entered incorrectly. I guess I don’t have to tell you who is responsible for posting the claim payments.
> 
> View attachment 486061


Ugh. Does it ever occur to him that he’s the one messing everything up?


----------



## mckennarose

KStarfish82 said:


> I have a place in NE PA...where abouts?


I sent you a PM.  I didn't want to reply on the main site since anyone can access.


----------



## macraven

mckennarose said:


> I sent you a PM.  I didn't want to reply on the main site since anyone can access.


Wise choice as you would end up with all the homies here showing up for dinner...
Since there is a lot of us that would come for food, I’m requesting now not to be seated at the kid table.
And place me next to a lefty.
And.... will you have booze or do we byob?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

making a quick pit stop!

So much to read today. 

@Robo56  I was very shocked to hear about your Stepmom.  I'll be sending all of you light and love and the coming times.  All of this craziness is hard enough to live through, but this is just another horrible layer for you to try wrap your head around.  I vividly remember when my mother in law passed away, tragically and unexpectedly, I just wanted the world to just stop turning for a little bit of time, so that we could just have a little bit of time to comprehend and try to understand why it had happened.  Please know that we are thinking about you and your whole family. 

@Lynne G I'm so sorry to hear about your mom.  It is never easy.  I'm glad you have lots of family to help you.  I know when my mil passed away, we definitely leaned on eachother for support.  I'll be holding you and your whole family in light and love for the coming days.  

@keishashadow  I hope you get the problems with your teeth worked out soon.  That does NOT sound pleasant at all  coming from someone who hates the dentist lol. Also I can't even imagine what things would be like if liquor stores were not open here. I know that they purposely didn't close them, deeming they were an " essential service " as they didn't want those who are dependent on alcohol to be going through withdrawls at all. We are trying to do everything to keep the hospitals clear for those who are truly sick. Same with our canibis stores...they are deemed essential too   I guess at least everyone MIGHT be a little calmer through all of this.

@mckennarose... rant away.  I have watched a bit of the news just to see how the US is doing with the virus.  Your area is downright scary.  I would be terrified and upset too.  And when people are purposely ignoring what is asked of them, it becomes dangerous for everyone else around them.  I hope you might be able to find some memorable way to spend your milestone birthday this month.  Even though your plans have been cancelled...hopefully there is a way you can make it memorable!

@Charade67  I totally relate to your work situation!!!!  At some point, hopefully your boss will tell her husband to " step away from the accounting books" lol.  Kind of like I keep telling my friends to " step away from the scissors "  and once this is all done I'll come over and do your hair one night   I am a hairdresser back in my old days.  I just do friiends and family now...and i keep getting messages asking if they can " just do .... "  NOPE,,,just step away from the scissors lol

@schumigirl  I can totally relate to your mom and her close relationship with her family members.  The same goes for my Mom.  Her and her sister are very close.  They usually meet at least 2 times a week for lunch and them sometimes on the weekend.  She mentioned last night that she is really finding this stay home thing easy...except to see her sister.  I told her she needs to video chat with her like she is with all of us...and that will maybe help.  It's good to hear that Tom and Kyle are now out done with their isolation...even though there is no where to go lol.   We listened to the Queens message too.  Also, prayers to your PM.  

@bobbie68  I can understand your daughter's anxiety over working!  I worry, and our front offices are closed to the public.  If you don't have a credit card or an account, you don't get material   We ask that they stay in their vehicles while their material is being loaded.  We are trying our best to keep the social distancing practices.  The anxiety can be paralyzing.  

Well...I had a very quiet boring weekend.  It was cold...and more snow   It is warming up again, but more snow is forecasted for the weekend.  We didn't do much.  I studied most of the weekend.  We did go out and restock some of our food.  We should be good for awhile again, except for picking up milk and  fresh items.  I can't wait to cook up our turkey this weekend!  It is one of our favorite meals!  

 I'm hoping to whip up a few masks for us to wear when we are out in public where social distancing can be harder.  I know they don't protect me, but will help if I'm unaware that I might be positive ( we know of a couple people who have tested positive, but have not had any symptoms ) I wouldn't want to be that person who would pass it onto someone who is more vulnerable and gets seriously sick or worse.  I don't want to be that person.  

Other than that...not much else to report on.  The dh is no longer working overtime hours.  Since he gets home from work now before me, I'll take out a meat to be defrosted, then he will create a meal.  Yesterday was  day#1.  He proudly said that he " knocked it out of the park!"  I said...whooooah there big guy...once you have made 10,647 meals...then you can brag about knocking it out of the park!!!!   I can't let his head get too big!!!!

My mom has tested negative for the virus...and Dad is almost done his quaratine and no symptoms yet.  They will test him once he is past his quarantine, to be sure he is not a carrier of it.  They are tired of living in separate areas.  It was a good thing, they didn't have a renter in their basement suite.  Mom was living in there...dad in the main house upstairs.  Mom is ready for all of this to be over.  3 more days!

I think I will do some online reading for one of my courses since my desk seems to be paper free for a bit.  Or I could just read some trip reports and dream a little.  I'm crossing my fingers that by next year at this time, we will be on the other side of this and we can do a graduation trip to Disney and Universal for the youngest DS.  

Have a great day to all the Homies here.  Stay safe and healthy!


----------



## macraven

We have 5 more days of shelter in and then it will be lifted on the 13th

I do not see why GA even bothers with shelter in as many are out doing bike rides and walking in areas where it is allowed.

I check the list of states confirmation of covid numbers  and deaths.
Site updates officially twice a day.
GA has 8822 confirmed cases and 329 deaths
officially at noon today.
Numbers will be higher when the site updates tonight at 7 pm.

I’m fortunate to be in a town that has been able to keep the grocery stores near our area open and get supplies in daily for the most part.

Publix in my town only puts chicken/ red meat out hourly so this prevents a shopper buying 20 packages of meat/ chicken at a time.
I only cook meals 3 times a week, so what I need to buy for the week I have zero problem shopping.
Last week Publix had sales of buy one, get one free so took advantage of it and set for two weeks of meals.
I have a standard side by side and it holds what I buy for freezing meats.

I over bought can goods when the virus was first talked about.
I have not made a dent in them.
I’m looking for a local group to donate them as I know there are families going without paychecks.

Taco Bell tonight!
I saw on tv they are having the free dorittaco again today with each order.
I don’t like them so will pass it on to Mr Mac.

Hope all the homies are doing fine!


----------



## mckennarose

macraven said:


> Wise choice as you would end up with all the homies here showing up for dinner...
> Since there is a lot of us that would come for food, I’m requesting now not to be seated at the kid table.
> And place me next to a lefty.
> And.... will you have booze or do we byob?


LOL!  I'm not worried about my SAN's family.... but the others who are on the Dis who can see everything.  You know my past experience.  

The SAN's can come over for dinner, drinks.. whatever you want.  I have two bottles of wine on the rack and I put in an order of my fav Madeira but it won't be here until April 11.  I guess they cut back deliveries.  But I have some homemade Limoncello in the freezer and it is POTENT.  LOL! I make it STRONG.  And I have a lot of rum!  All the guys who work for my hubby visit their countries and bring back the good stuff for him.  We don't really drink it unless I'm making Mojitos.... but that's usually the summertime when I have lots of mint growing.  


Pumpkin1172 said:


> My mom has tested negative for the virus...and Dad is almost done his quaratine and no symptoms yet. They will test him once he is past his quarantine, to be sure he is not a carrier of it. They are tired of living in separate areas. It was a good thing, they didn't have a renter in their basement suite. Mom was living in there...dad in the main house upstairs. Mom is ready for all of this to be over. 3 more days!


Yay... the home stretch!  I'm sure it's been hard on them.  My hubby has been staying away from me since so many at his work have it.  He's been sleeping in the spare bedroom, which is sad.  He won't take any chances on me getting it because of my autoimmune disease.  I'm glad they're almost out of quarantine.

I finally got the greenhouse up.  My arms are all scratched from trimming bushes, but at least it's done.  We'll be grilling outside tonight, chicken breasts and probably a fresh tomato basil salad before the tomatoes go bad.


----------



## schumigirl

mrose.....that is crazy the guy who still came to work and shared his car??? What is his brain doing........we only eat Venison when we are up in Scotland when it’s fresh.....Tom loves a good venison steak, me, I’ll eat a little with a redcurrant sauce......prefer a good Aberdeen Angus beef......that’s a steak!!

Yes, the Aga is a fabulous item to have, I’d replace it in a heartbeat if anything happened to it, but they are almost indestructible....and don’t worry.....weight gain during this is like vacation weight......it doesn’t count......



Tgrgrl........good to see you!!! Glad the kids are adapting well to the new schedule.......and as above......weight gain doesn’t count......lol.......well, I keep telling myself that!!!!



Pumpkin.......glad your mum got a negative result......and continued good wishes your dad gets the all clear!! It is a long haul......glad you’re keeping busy though......yes, nowhere to go now they are out of quarantine, but got Kyle set up yesterday for working from home.....it’s nice to have him close by every day and not having to go into a busy set of offices. We have beautiful areas to walk around us, so we’re doing ok.......yes, Tom has taken to try cooking a few things........a few “attaboys” here and there always goes well.......I’ll stick to cooking though!!!



mac......we are so lucky here....haven’t set foot in any of the big grocery stores since all this started. Local small stores have plenty of stock.......and our butcher has been amazing with the stock he has, and all local produce. That’s alongside our grocery store delivery once a week.  That is a good idea with the canned foods.......we never use canned foods except for tomatoes, but we did buy some, will hand them into the food bank when we are able to.  Enjoy Taco Bell tonight!!!



mrose.......lol......yes, there are some funny folks out there right enough!!! Can’t be too careful....... I know!!!  I’m with you on the rum......we have enough to sink a battleship!!! And a whole room of wine......we’ll get through it.....well, maybe not all the rum.....lol.....love the sound of the limoncello!!! Love that.......






But, another beautiful day........spent some time in the garden, although a little chilly.......kept our hoodies on. But tidied up some of the early flowering trees and checked way down that his “man cave” shed was ok!!!!

Had a snooze.......then my cousin in Long Island called for a chat.....she said her schools closure had been extended to April 29th.....long time. Sounds so bad over there right now.

Grilled bbq flavour chicken breasts and thighs outside tonight....... made potato salad and roasted a few red peppers. Nice. No room for dessert.......

Tonight is some Netflix......MindHunter.....enjoying that right now.

I‘m hearing of lots of folks getting stir crazy being stuck in and no visiting......we’re doing ok. I’m happy Kyle is home with us all the time for now.....no worrying about work viruses.......no idea how long this will last but they wouldn’t go to this trouble for two weeks. It’ll be much longer......

We pass our time with a walk in the morning, time in the garden, play some board games, call and FaceTime friends and family, read a little and of course internet and tv. It’s not that hard. 

What is hard, is to try and not snack!!! Like everyone else though, we yearn for a life back to normality. The horror of this is truly dreadful.


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin, how can it snow when it is 80 today?

nevermind... you live north of me, way north...


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Pumpkin, how can it snow when it is 80 today?
> 
> nevermind... you live north of me, way north...



I’m jealous!!  We have to get a high of 66F tomorrow.....and we think that’s fabulous for this time of year.......

Pink moon tonight........is not pink here on the East Coast. It is full and very bright, but not a tinge of pink.

ETA.......I think other places are seeing pink.....


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> We have 5 more days of shelter in and then it will be lifted on the 13th
> 
> I do not see why GA even bothers with shelter in as many are out doing bike rides and walking in areas where it is allowed.
> 
> I check the list of states confirmation of covid numbers  and deaths.
> Site updates officially twice a day.
> GA has 8822 confirmed cases and 329 deaths
> officially at noon today.
> Numbers will be higher when the site updates tonight at 7 pm.
> 
> I’m fortunate to be in a town that has been able to keep the grocery stores near our area open and get supplies in daily for the most part.
> 
> Publix in my town only puts chicken/ red meat out hourly so this prevents a shopper buying 20 packages of meat/ chicken at a time.
> I only cook meals 3 times a week, so what I need to buy for the week I have zero problem shopping.
> Last week Publix had sales of buy one, get one free so took advantage of it and set for two weeks of meals.
> I have a standard side by side and it holds what I buy for freezing meats.
> 
> I over bought can goods when the virus was first talked about.
> I have not made a dent in them.
> I’m looking for a local group to donate them as I know there are families going without paychecks.
> 
> Taco Bell tonight!
> I saw on tv they are having the free dorittaco again today with each order.
> I don’t like them so will pass it on to Mr Mac.
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing fine!




This is what we have currently, decided to take a cruise around!

We went toTaco Bell for happy hour refreshments and we did get the free dorito tacos, our boys had those I had 2 of the grande burritos that are only a buck, my wife only wanted a bean burrito.

Nice cruise and nice afternoon snack


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. Thought I would try to post a little earlier today. Two pieces of good news - dh did not break a tooth. It was just an old filling that had come out. A woman from my Sunday school class got her virus test results today and they were negative. She had been separated  from her husband for the past several days becasue he is immune compromised. 



mckennarose said:


> Hubby now has 7 cases at work. One guy got tested, decided to go to work while waiting for the results, drove another employee in carpool and got notified of his positive result when he got to work and the employer told him. I guess they get notified by the Dept. of Health. I just can't with these people! Why the h--- did he not stay home while waiting for the results?! And now the other person in the car most likely has it. This is why its spreading so bad here. Another facility in a neighboring town had 22 people test positive in one day.


That is just irresponsible and crazy. Did the employer not know that he had been tested?



Tgrgrl said:


> Hi Everyone, it’s been many months but I thought I would pop in & check on y’all!


Good to see you again. I had wondered what happened to you. 



Sue M said:


> Ugh. Does it ever occur to him that he’s the one messing everything up?


 I don't think it does. I have asked my boss to let me take over his tasks, but so far she has said no. 



macraven said:


> Since there is a lot of us that would come for food, I’m requesting now not to be seated at the kid table.
> And place me next to a lefty.
> And.... will you have booze or do we byob?


 I can bring B. She's a lefty. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> At some point, hopefully your boss will tell her husband to " step away from the accounting books" lol. Kind of like I keep telling my friends to " step away from the scissors " and once this is all done I'll come over and do your hair one night  I am a hairdresser back in my old days. I just do friiends and family now...and i keep getting messages asking if they can " just do .... " NOPE,,,just step away from the scissors lol


The woman who lives above my office is a hair stylist. I had mentioned to her that I was okay coloring my roots, but couldn't give myself a haircut. She told me there were Youtube videos I could watch. Um...no. I can guarantee it wouldn't end well. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> My mom has tested negative for the virus...and Dad is almost done his quaratine and no symptoms yet. They will test him once he is past his quarantine, to be sure he is not a carrier of it. They are tired of living in separate areas


Great news about your mom. Prayers that you dad tests negative too. 



macraven said:


> We have 5 more days of shelter in and then it will be lifted on the 13th


I don't get it either. Hopefully your governor will reconsider. 



schumigirl said:


> I‘m hearing of lots of folks getting stir crazy being stuck in and no visiting.....


Usually I am okay with staying at home, but now that I can't go anywhere I really want to get away. 



schumigirl said:


> I’m jealous!! We have to get a high of 66F tomorrow.....and we think that’s fabulous for this time of year.......


I would be happy with 66. I don't like it when it gets too hot. Hight of 82 here today.

Almost time to start thinking about supper.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

macraven said:


> Pumpkin, how can it snow when it is 80 today?
> 
> nevermind... you live north of me, way north...



Sigh...it has warmed up...but I will attach 2 pictures...one with our current temperature....where  it has actually warmed up to where the snow will start to melt.  And one of my backyard and the pile of snow from clearing our deck and pathways to walk around in the backyard.  In all honestly, we usually don't have much snow left by now.  But Mother Nature seems to think we need winter yet.  and YES...I'm very tired of winter.  This staying at home bit would be better if I could go out and enjoy our backyard!!!


----------



## Lynne G

I think no one sees the moon pink, saying pink as for all the pink flowed out for many this time of year.  I will most likely ask little one to take a picture, if not cloudy, or raining.  We are to get a thunderstorm line in the later evening.  Yeah, as long as it means a dry Wednesday.

Dinner time!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> I think no one sees the moon pink, saying pink as for all the pink flowed out for many this time of year.  I will most likely ask little one to take a picture, if not cloudy, or raining.  We are to get a thunderstorm line in the later evening.  Yeah, as long as it means a dry Wednesday.
> 
> Dinner time!



There are pictures online of it looking very pink in other areas......very pretty......one online newspaper has a stunning picture and it’s very pink in London....we’re not too far from London which is annoying.

I remember Kyle and I standing outside about 10 years ago looking at a real blood moon......it was so orange it was scary......and impressive........





macraven has the best temps around!!! I like the sound of Georgia......

Almost bedtime here.......ready to go through the same old tomorrow.......just talk on the phone/FaceTime to different folks.......

I’m lucky we all get on as well as we do........being cooped up together is working out ok.........

No bacon tomorrow........maybe pancakes and eggs........


----------



## Robo56

Good evening  Sans family 



tink1957 said:


> It amazes me every day at work how people are treating this like a holiday...bringing their kids and family to the garden center instead of staying home to keep them safe



I saw a local newspapers online article of local Home Depot and Lowe’s garden centers with people waiting in line to get in. I would say they should close them unless you have a contractors license, but since we had the tornado here last week folks are still repairing their homes.




keishashadow said:


> So...has anybody watched the war of the worlds series? Taped a bunch of them today, free preview weekend . May start it tonight pre TWD



We started watching it. Saw 3 episodes. So will go back and catch up.




keishashadow said:


> Feel bad, the mr had a crown fall off today when chomping on a piece of candy. Handed him the tube of fixident but he just put it on shelf.



Hope he can get it fixed. 




mckennarose said:


> I'm the same. I just want it to be done and we're not expected to peak until April 18th. My BIL is a nurse and he lost two patients last week. One was 25 and another 79. There's no rhyme or reason. Another cousin works in Philly in ICU and lost 4 patients yesterday. She has to wear plastic ponchos, like we wear in FL for bad weather, because they don't have any more disposable gowns.



This has been so hard on those in the medical professions. Will be praying for your families safety.  So sad they are having to resort to non total protective gear because there are not enough PPE to go around.




macraven said:


> Mr Mac has been under the weather and his sleeping time is opposite of mine.



Hope he feels better soon Mac.




Charade67 said:


> Oh no. Dh says he "broke" a tooth today. He has an appointment with the dentist tomorrow.



Great he was able to get in.




Lynne G said:


> Placed mom in hospice, so only a matter of time, a day or two I hope. Sadly, no visitors. But the doctor kindly let us call so she could hear us, even if I don’t think she was conscious. Thank goodness my family was home with me. I was dating my DH when my father had passed away. He told me then, all those years ago, that I would never be alone. He’s been here for me now, as my DH for almost 30 years. Was hard when my dad passed, I’m a lot older, but when mom passes it will hurt just as much.



Lynne I’am so sorry to hear about your mom. This is such a hard time when you can not be physically with her. I’am so glad the Doctor was able help with the phone so she could hear you. I’am so glad you have a loving and supportive hubby by your side. I will be praying for your moms peaceful transition. Hospice is so wonderful that way. Lots of hugs and prayers for you and your family 




macraven said:


> It’s tough to lose a parent
> I went thru that a few years ago for my mom and dad In different years
> 
> I kept them with me until I was able to make arrangements to have them buried in Bushnel
> In Florida
> So they were in a sealed urn for a year with me while I lived in Chicago
> 
> I drove to their burial site twice since I put them there
> They are at peace with this as before death, they told me thru wanted to be interned in Florida that had a military



Mac you were a wonderful daughter to your parents. 




mckennarose said:


> don't know if I mentioned before... but our Walmart blocked off everything except grocery and pharmacy. Some guy actually climbed the barrier on Sunday to get to the men's department!



The Walmart’s here are still totally opened. 




macraven said:


> Robo
> Still have you in my prayers and will continue to do so.
> It’s good for you to be back in Indiana as you have a lot of family in that area.
> You have the sweetest sisters there!
> 
> Family is so important to be with when you have sorrow.



Thank you for your prayers. It is good to be back in Indiana. Will be awhile until I can see them. FaceTime is helping a lot. I do have sweet sisters. So thankful for them.

Mac you have a lot of Sans sisters here. Thank you for creating a home here for us.

Thank you all for your hugs and kind words. Dad is doing well. No covid symptoms so far. So thankful for that. 

Spent all day Sunday finishing up a bunch of masks. Perfected my design to allow more secure coverage to the face then the regular med-surg masks. 

Have enough supplies to make a bit more. A lot of people bought up all the mask supplies to make masks to sale. I could never do that. I made sure my elderly neighbors got some masks and I will continue to share them as long as the material holds out.

Went out and did some simple garden stuff today. Was very cathartic to be hanging out in nature. The sky was blue and the birds were singing. It was important reminder that all will hopefully be better soon. The sun will come up and the birds will still sing in spite of the tragic events that are taking place.

Going to make Mexican food tonight for dinner. Enchiladas, tacos and guacamole.

I put a roast in the crockpot yesterday evening using a recipe my sisters shared with me last year. One packet beef Anjou, one packet Hidden Valley ranch, one stick of butter, 5 pepperoncini peppers and 1/4 cup of juice from pepperoncini jar. It’s so moist and good with a hint of spicy goodness. I will shred some of it for tacos this evening.

Have a good evening everyone. Need to get movin and make dinner.


----------



## macraven

Porch light is on in case any homies can’t sleep and want to stop by later.

We have a lot of caring and kind peeps here.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Lynne G

Moon from last night, as best we could in the neighborhood lighting we had:  it was so bright white.


And for those who need remembering the day:


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


>


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Mac.  Passed away last night, and I am at peace, as knowing we did all we could to have let her go exactly how and where she wanted.  

On a funny, I am of that age that I hate hormones.

Weather report:  (so happy no snow like Pumpkin had)  A very early morning thunderstorm line that rained hail and shook our house with fierce winds, with lightning so close a huge bang with the quick thunder, has in this later morning been a full sun and warm day.  Saying 70’s this afternoon if the sun stays around.  Yeah, then the cold front comes and the rest of week is rainy some more, with cooler temps, 49 the high on Friday.    

And Robo, more hugs to you and your family.  I am thinking of you, and hoping you find peace and comfort in this terrible time of loosing your step mom.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne........I’m sorry your mother has passed. I hope it was peaceful. Sending many hugs as you get through this horrible time. I’m sure most of us have suffered the loss of a parent, it’s never easy. I’m glad you are at peace too.



Robo.......good to see you......glad you are safe in Indiana.....and happy to hear your dad is showing no symptoms.....always good to hear positive news. Food sounds good too.......





Been a lovely day here.......warm too. Went a walk this morning and it was boiling, never saw another soul except for the deer who I think are getting used to us.

After lunch we spent some time in the garden, trimming some of the fruit trees as they begin to come to life. Some lovely wild flowers growing down there this year.

Yes, the moon last night was beautiful, but for the astronomer in the family says it stops him taking pictures of galaxies as it’s too bright......lol.....there’s always one.

Finally changed the title of my May trip report to a September one......grudgingly, but had to be done. If September doesn’t happen, we always have November/December to plan and think about......worst case......there’s always next years trips to plan.......

Dinner is roasted chicken mac n cheese for all of us.....adding in some red and orange roasted peppers too.

Have a good Wednesday........


----------



## KStarfish82

So sorry Lynne.  And what a beautiful image if the moon!


----------



## Bethany10

checking in from shelter in place in the midwest. I've been lurking but haven't been posting. 

Lynne, I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. I know all too well the grief of loosing your mother, and how awful to have the rest of this mess going on when it happened. Be good to yourself. 

Schumi, we had to move our late May/Early June trip as well only we're going in August (kids school schedules). We'll see if that one doesn't get moved too. I'm not excited about the heat but it is what it is.  Roast chicken sounds amazing for dinner.


----------



## schumigirl

Bethany10 said:


> checking in from shelter in place in the midwest. I've been lurking but haven't been posting.
> 
> Lynne, I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. I know all too well the grief of loosing your mother, and how awful to have the rest of this mess going on when it happened. Be good to yourself.
> 
> Schumi, we had to move our late May/Early June trip as well only we're going in August (kids school schedules). We'll see if that one doesn't get moved too. I'm not excited about the heat but it is what it is.  Roast chicken sounds amazing for dinner.



Hey Bethany......good to see you!!

We’ve done August twice, and it was fine. We just made sure we drank loads more water than normal, and sheltered out of the sun where we could......sounds crazy in Orlando, but we managed. Yes, school schedules make things difficult at times. 

Yep, chicken thighs have been roasted........will make mac n cheese later then bake it all over again.......we are all starving today for some reason........  

Dinner May be early as Kyle only has to come out of the office and he’s done.......love the no commute for him.......

Hope you’re all doing ok.......


----------



## macraven

Bethany10


It’s about time you posted as we have been waiting for you!

Make yourself home here, come and go as you wish.
The porch light is always on here for homies to find their way back home.


----------



## Bethany10

I'm finally getting used to our "new normal" here.  Our kids, one 8th grade and one 5th have transitioned to online learning and both DH and I are work from home. This showing up to work in your pajamas gig is both good and bad. 

everyone is healthy here, thankfully and our little county is relatively low on infections. We're a suburb to a major metro area that has some hot spots though so we are under shelter in place. I only go out once a week for groceries and that's it. I will admit to running my sewing machine up to the dealer yesterday as it was having problems. To me, it's essential!


----------



## cam757

Is it Wednesday already??

Yesterday was my day off. We had beautiful weather so I finally was able to get most of my veggie garden planted.  Tomatoes, green, red and kung pao peppers, field peas, basil, cantaloupe, English cukes and zucchini. Still need to plant my squash, pickling cukes and okra.  I have some seed potatoes so I may throw a few in if they haven't already gone bad.    Went around the corner to my mother's and DS and I picked up about 1,000 pine cones and cut her front yard.  Looks much better.  I will tackle the jungle of a backyard this weekend.   I was beat.  Either my age is catching up with me or it could be sitting on the couch all winter..... 

My mom's neighbor came over and gave us some homemade masks while we were there.  A sweet lady I have known almost my whole life. She has been making masks and giving them out to friends, family and health care workers.  

A beautiful day today. Hi of 84 degrees but I think storms roll in this afternoon.  Same thing happened last night.  My car was covered in oak catkins this morning (yes, I had to look up the proper name, LOL!)

Dinner last night was homemade beef stroganoff and a salad.  Take out tonight. Not sure what yet.



keishashadow said:


> I’m a rooter too but ur DS May have just learned a very valuable skill in these times



Very true.  I am hoping that the meat counter is filled back up when I go out Friday but my expectations are low.



Lynne G said:


> Not a fan of hunting, but after going to school in the rural part of our state, I can understand. Deer hunting was popular at my school, and almost shockingly at one hunt I was on, got a deer, that when taken to the butcher, I offered it to a local family, as they were so happy to stock their freezer for the winter. I am not a fan of wild meat, and wouldn’t even eat the venison chili my friend made.



My brother and nephew are avid hunters.  My DH was growing up and before we married but he lost interest after we got married. I think he just grew to appreciate nature more as he got older but still likes to go once or twice a year but just bird or rabbit.  Also, all his old hunting grounds have either been sold off or developed.

There are so many that do love venison and I am sure that family that received your gift truly appreciated it.    I am like you, I will pick something stamped by the USDA way before I opt to eat anything wild. I did try the turkey but it was just to be nice since my DH cooked it and was quite proud of himself.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Other than that...not much else to report on. The dh is no longer working overtime hours. Since he gets home from work now before me, I'll take out a meat to be defrosted, then he will create a meal. Yesterday was day#1. He proudly said that he " knocked it out of the park!" I said...whooooah there big guy...once you have made 10,647 meals...then you can brag about knocking it out of the park!!!!  I can't let his head get too big!!!!



Lol!  Yep, gotta bring them back down to earth once in a while.


@Lynne G - My deepest condolences to you and your family. 

@Bethany10 - Welcome to SAN! Glad your area hasn't been too badly hit.  My DS is in the 8th grade.  He is enjoying "homeschooling". Me, not so much.    Hope you get your sewing machine back soon.


----------



## Sue M

Good morning Sans!  Beautiful sunny morning if a tad cool. 45F now but going up to high 50s by afternoon.
Its only 9:1 here.

Patiently waiting for my doc to phone me. Consults only by phone now unless you need an in person. He’s phoning to check up on how I’m doing on my new diabetic diet, having been recently diagnosed. It’s been a week. And I’ve lost 6 lb. I hope he’ll be happy. Lots to learn on what to eat or not to.
My daughters question is what am I going to do at WDW or Uni, lol. So many temptations!

No pink moon here. But it was big and beautiful. Very clear night. 

Oh Charade, me trying to trim my hair never ends well lol!  It’s a good thing I’ve been letting my bangs/fringe grow out in favour of a side swept look!  So hair is fine. Hits my shoulder now ha!  It’s just my sparkles that need cover up!  But I can wait till hairdresser opens again. Can you imagine how swamped they’ll be!
Good news on your tooth and Sunday School teacher!
So true when you’re told you have to stay home all of a sudden you want to go out!

Mac your governor is crazy!  I hope he reconsiders but even if he doesn't, hope you will continue social distancing and only going out when you need to.

Pumpkin wow!  So much snow. At least with all that snow pack your water res. will be good!  48F here this morning, expecting to go up to high 50’s in afternoon. Our mountains have snow, prob would have been a great spring ski Season for the resorts if they were open.

Robo good to hear you’re doing well. Great job making masks!  I can’t sew a stitch!  Sewing buttons back on is the extent of it, trying not to jab a finger lol!  
I can see the Home Depot, Lowe’s type stores being open. People will need to get stuff to fix home if something goes wrong, leak, etc. And in your case, Tornado yikes. And maybe to pick up veg to plant at home. We are considering planting a veg garden. Never have before but this pandemic has gotten us thinking.

Lynne so sorry to hear about your mom, even though you know it’s coming it’s never easy.  

Schumi sounds kinda similar to my trip planning. Have 2 trips to Orlando planned, flights booked. August and Nov/Dec. fingers crossed.

Bethany welcome!  We’ve done many August trips.  We get to the park at opening, then leave early afternoon when it’s too hot and return to resort for a pool break. Return to park at night!  And drink lots of water.

Have a good day Sans!  After my doctor call I plan on doing some garden clean up.


----------



## macraven

Sue M said:


> Mac your governor is crazy!  I hope he reconsiders but even if he doesn't, hope you will continue social distancing and only going out when you need to.



My governor finally saw the light...
He is making an announcement at 4 today to extend the shelter in to continue to May 13.

But we still have the choice of going outside as long groups are less than ten.


----------



## Bethany10

cam757 said:


> green, red and kung pao peppers



I'm assuming these are a hot pepper as the only kung pao I'm familiar with is the Asian dish. What kind of climate do these need to grow?


----------



## bobbie68

Hello everyone...It is rainy and cool here today! I use to look at the weather every day now I just wake up to it. I hope to get back on my routine once things get back to some sort of new normal.

Thank you everyone for thoughts on Liv, it is a very tough time for her right now and it  trickles down. I appreciate all the warm thoughts. Brian sent her today with her new home made mask till ones we ordered with filters come in. It is two layer thick and I put a spray disinfectant on it before she left. I just will keep my fingers crossed.

It is time soon to upgrade our phones so I started looking at reviews of them. I really am not sure what I want. I have had iphones and samsungs. I will take my time though not really going places where I need a new one.

I am making chili tonight, one of the famliy's favorites. I am starting to run down on my supplies which means to the grocery store soon. I will probably do take out on Friday night.

Brian and I are going to start walking on nice days. I have to start off easy though I think I did too much the other day. It felt good to get out in the sun. I love natural vitamin D. I have no idea how long he will be working from home but it is nice to have him here. My 4 week check up got pushed to 6 weeks but that is fine.

Lynne I am sorry about your mom passing, I am glad that you have made peace with it. It is such a hard time in life to lose a parent. Oh I know the hormone dance, now I have none and boy is it a game changer. I was close anyways but got pushed over the edge quickly. I will keep you in my thoughts. It looks like we will overlap in Septemeber so will look forward to a meet up. I hope your college ones are foing good finishing up college on line.

Sue Congrats on the weight loss, it is never easy to change a diet. I have had to change diets and find I work hard till vacation then I let myself cheat a bit and enjoy. I am going to have to start some sort of diet after this is all over!!! I hope you continue to get nice weather and enjoy gardening.

Schumi Glad to see you had some nice weather and got outside. Fruit trees sound nice and I would enjoy that. Fingers crossed that all of our fall trips can go forward. Your dinner sounds great as always, I haven't made home made mac n cheese in awhile I am due. Nice to hear the three of you are enjoying each other and glad that Kyle is home.

Bethany Hi nice to meet you. It sounds like your family is adjusting and that is good. Charlie is in 12th grade and has to finish probably on line. I feel bad for him missing senior stuff. My DD got to graduate with all the goodies last year. I hope your small county stays safe!

Cam It sounds like you have a nice garden and enjoy it. I tried once and just didn't do good. I feel bad for Charlie getting all his pepper plants ready to be planted then losing them. He is really into gardening so hope he can try again next year. How nice that your neighbor does the masks, it is a big help. I love stroganoff though I usally don't make it.

Robo I am glad that you made it home safe and that your dad is not showing symptoms. I agree it feels nice to get outside especially with nature and the sun out. I hope you enjoyed your gardening. Your masks sound great and so glad that you can help people with them. Your crock pot recipe sounds good, I use my instapot more for that but will remember it. I am glad that face time is working good. Nice to have a great support family.

Mcrose I am sorry there is so much going on at your DH's work. I don't understand why people risk other people's life. It sounds like it is crazy where you live due to all the incoming traffic from NY. I hope things settle down and you and your family can stay safe. I am glad that your found some supplies to make more masks. Brian went into the stored clean clothes for material and found some elastic stuff. We did order cloth masks awhile back but they are on back order but should be here soon. I wanted something for now, I figured it will help Liv. I am glad to hear your DD can take time off from work. Target said they either have to be diagnosed with Covid and get two weeks or be immune compromised. Liv has some health problems but not that. Thanks again for the thoughts! Oh the weight yoyo is not a good topic right now!

Tgrgrl Nice to see you post. I am glad that everyone is doing well. It is nice when the family can be home safe through this. I was close to being your neighbor. Brian was going for his final interview with Universal in the beginning of March. They emailed him and told him everything is on hold. We were ready to put the house on the market and was ready to go. We are looking in the Orlando suburbs and will keep in touch with our  realator. I am sure once things open up Unviersal will get back to him, I hope! I am glad that your girls are doing good with the online schooling.

Mac I hope Mr. Mac is feeling better. Oh I know about over buying snacks, I can't resist the buy one get one LOL!! I am glad that your govenor came to his senses and extended your state, it is so much better to err on the side of caution. I hope the kitties are doing well! I think you have a great cooking schedule! Looking forward to the fall HHN plans!

DLPN That was some nice weather you had. I would be out driving too. Oh I love when taco bell does the happy drink hour in the afternoon. I went today but they were all out of my baja blast zero. I enjoy taco bell on occasion.

Pumpkin Oh my snow!! I think I would cry if I saw that now. I am stocked up except for some meat and fresh veggies, will be going tomorrow for that. I have to get something  for Sunday probably a turkey. LOL! My DH cooks and does most of the grilling, he is the grill master so I will let that go to his head!! I am glad that your parents are doing good and coming up negative, good luck with your dad's test. It feels nice to be paper free and get ahead on the reading! I think the masks are good all around!

Charade Glad that your DH didn't break a tooth. I had done that once and they didn't refill the tooth cause it was small. If I had problems they would. I am glad that things worked out for your Sunday school friend. Oh I understand the hair thing, Brian colors my hair for me, I would probably color everything buy my hair. I hear you on the wanting to go do stuff, I am having problems with it, this is my time of year when I enjoy doing activities outside more especially the theme parks. I hope B is doing  good with finishing up college  online!

Hi Kstar, tink, monykalyn, buckeev and all the rest of the SANS family!

Well I am off  to do some cleaning up! I hope everyone has a good hump day!!


----------



## Charade67

Things are finally starting to settle down at work. Today I actually got to spend most of the day working on problems. I have one insurance issue that I have been working on for at least 8 months.  One of our therapists heard me talking to the insurance company and told me that I deserved a medal. I told her that I would prefer a raise. 



schumigirl said:


> macraven has the best temps around!!! I like the sound of Georgia.....


Georgia is a great state to visit. I really miss it and don;t know when I will get back for a visit.   



Robo56 said:


> Dad is doing well. No covid symptoms so far. So thankful for that.


Great news. Hope he is virus free. 



Lynne G said:


> Passed away last night, and I am at peace, as knowing we did all we could to have let her go exactly how and where she wanted.


I am so sorry Lynne. Hugs to you and your family.



Lynne G said:


> On a funny, I am of that age that I hate hormones.


 I can totally relate. 



Bethany10 said:


> checking in from shelter in place in the midwest. I've been lurking but haven't been posting.


Hi Bethany! Nice to meet you. 



cam757 said:


> Yesterday was my day off. We had beautiful weather so I finally was able to get most of my veggie garden planted. Tomatoes, green, red and kung pao peppers, field peas, basil, cantaloupe, English cukes and zucchini. Still need to plant my squash, pickling cukes and okra.


 Wow, sounds like the makings of a great salad. Gardening is tricky here. Too many deer. 



Sue M said:


> Patiently waiting for my doc to phone me. Consults only by phone now unless you need an in person. He’s phoning to check up on how I’m doing on my new diabetic diet, having been recently diagnosed. It’s been a week. And I’ve lost 6 lb. I hope he’ll be happy. Lots to learn on what to eat or not to.


Congrats on the weight loss. I really need to start cutting back on my sugar and carb intake. 



macraven said:


> My governor finally saw the light...
> He is making an announcement at 4 today to extend the shelter in to continue to May 13.


Glad to hear this. I just texted my brother to see how this will affect his wedding plans. 



bobbie68 said:


> I am making chili tonight, one of the famliy's favorites. I am starting to run down on my supplies which means to the grocery store soon. I will probably do take out on Friday night.


One of my favorite cold weather meals.  I have been going to the grocery once a week. We just don't have the room to store more than a week's worth of groceries at a time. 

Almost time to start thinking about dinner. I don't really want anything that we have at home. I'm kind of craving a Blaze pizza.


----------



## keishashadow

Aw Lynne I’m so sorry to hear of your Mom’s passing - hugs

tornados touched down a few miles away where youngest DS lives.F1 but still 100 mph & lots of uprooted trees. Heard the wind really pick up starting around 12:30 am today, windows rattling,scary stuff

middle DS was in hospital for observation & testing last few days.  not related to CV. Bad timing felt badhe was on his own, no visitors

Getting ready to dye Easter eggs with the little. 


schumigirl said:


> we are so lucky here....haven’t set foot in any of the big grocery stores since all this started. Local small stores have plenty of stock.....


Same, since we both fall into the groups that need to beware, worth it to me to live with the pickup options. Have yet to see a delivery time open at any of them. Still giggle thinking of the offs

another large order tomorrow at  WM for items OOS at grocery store   I’ve been doing bulk of shopping for youngest DS as stores have limited hours her, only open during his work at home hours.  Happy to do so, we dump
& run lol.  

am planning on trying to hunker down more next week or two.Things are starting to ramp up here, spreading westward from eastern part of state. 



macraven said:


> But we still have the choice of going outside as long groups are less than ten.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> My governor finally saw the light...
> He is making an announcement at 4 today to extend the shelter in to continue to May 13.
> 
> But we still have the choice of going outside as long groups are less than ten.


Glad he reconsidered, but groups less than 10   Hope they are keeping 6’ apart. Today I went walking around the neighbourhood with 2 other ladies, but we were careful to keep distances.   Stay safe!


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne, my condolences to you and your family.  ((hugs))


----------



## Charade67

Something cool we noticed at dinner tonight. We have known for awhile that we had a rabbit living in our backyard. Tonight we saw something else. Can you see it? Sorry the picture is so bad, I was too far a way and din't want to get too close and scare the rabbit.


----------



## Sue M

Doctor called for Diabetic check. He was happy, but said I could add some of the right carbs in small amounts into my diet. Need to find my balance.

Charade yes!  You do deserve a raise!  A good friend of ours is on acreage and has a big veg garden. He has it totally fenced because of the deer!
Thanks for the encouragement on the Diabetic diet.

Keishashadow glad youngest was safe from the Tornado. I’d be terrified and if I lived in Tornado Alley I‘d probably have a Wizard Of Oz style shelter in the ground! I hope middle one is ok.

Bobbie I hope the new mask helps LI’ve feel more secure at work. Good luck in new phone decisions. We like iPhones. Particularly because of the connectivity between our other Apple products. Also transfer of data from old iPhone to new iPhone is quick and easy. And, at this point I just can’t be bothered learning a new system. Lol. My younest has an android and I hate it.
Thanks for the diet encouragement! I can see myself cheating just a little on vacay too. But with Diabetes can’t go too wild  I will have that Dole Whip though lol!

Cam your veg garden sounds wonderful. I really want to do one!


----------



## buckeev

Robo and Lynne..
Sincere condolences to both of you and your families for your losses. 
Sending y'all virtual hugs and real prayers. 

Robert


----------



## Lynne G

Thank you all for your compassion. 

And since my DH needed to be reminded more than once today.  Yes, today is Thursday


Drink up homies, it’s good for ya.

And the best part about Thursday is, not only is a


Tea time.

Keisha, so happy tornado missed your DS’s area.  Scary winds we get today, but not anywhere near 100mph, more like 50 to 60, so saying some damage from even that speed may be seen today.  Eh, trash cans are almost full and put inside the garage.  No need to see our trash. LoL

McK, hope your family, including your DH stay safe. So frustrating when people are inconsiderate of others, and put risk on those around them.

Sue, I am glad you can balance your diet and don’t need insulin. And nice, yep enjoy a dole whip when in vacation mode.

Bobbie, I hope Liv is feeling better about working there.  Does seem like Target here is trying to be more safe for both its employees and the public. 

So, whatever you get into today, have a totally nice Thursday.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, neat picture.  Have not seen the bunnies here yet, but will be seeing them too, as they always seem to make nests around our house. 

And for those that think not only is it Thirsty Thursday, for some it’s also the the idea to throwback a drink or two, or remember this:


HaHa.  A TP funny.


----------



## Sue M

Good Morning Lynne!  Love the Throw Back Thursday pic. Funny!  Well it’s 3:30 am for me. Got up to go, now can’t get back to sleep!  I hate that.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, me too, Sue.  Hate that.Afternoon nap day for you, I hope.  

Earky bird am I.  I was up at 4:30, my normal daily weekday routine wake up time.


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Is it Wednesday already??
> 
> Yesterday was my day off. We had beautiful weather so I finally was able to get most of my veggie garden planted.  Tomatoes, green, red and kung pao peppers, field peas, basil, cantaloupe, English cukes and zucchini. Still need to plant my squash, pickling cukes and okra.  I have some seed potatoes so I may throw a few in if they haven't already gone bad.    Went around the corner to my mother's and DS and I picked up about 1,000 pine cones and cut her front yard.  Looks much better.  I will tackle the jungle of a backyard this weekend.   I was beat.  Either my age is catching up with me or it could be sitting on the couch all winter.....
> 
> My mom's neighbor came over and gave us some homemade masks while we were there.  A sweet lady I have known almost my whole life. She has been making masks and giving them out to friends, family and health care workers.
> 
> A beautiful day today. Hi of 84 degrees but I think storms roll in this afternoon.  Same thing happened last night.  My car was covered in oak catkins this morning (yes, I had to look up the proper name, LOL!)
> 
> Dinner last night was homemade beef stroganoff and a salad.  Take out tonight. Not sure what yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Very true.  I am hoping that the meat counter is filled back up when I go out Friday but my expectations are low.
> 
> 
> 
> My brother and nephew are avid hunters.  My DH was growing up and before we married but he lost interest after we got married. I think he just grew to appreciate nature more as he got older but still likes to go once or twice a year but just bird or rabbit.  Also, all his old hunting grounds have either been sold off or developed.
> 
> There are so many that do love venison and I am sure that family that received your gift truly appreciated it.    I am like you, I will pick something stamped by the USDA way before I opt to eat anything wild. I did try the turkey but it was just to be nice since my DH cooked it and was quite proud of himself.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  Yep, gotta bring them back down to earth once in a while.View attachment 486425
> 
> 
> @Lynne G - My deepest condolences to you and your family.
> 
> @Bethany10 - Welcome to SAN! Glad your area hasn't been too badly hit.  My DS is in the 8th grade.  He is enjoying "homeschooling". Me, not so much.    Hope you get your sewing machine back soon.



I love home grown veg.....where we live the soil isn't the best, so we never really have anything that grows, but our gardener is trying a few things...….fruit trees however, flourish here.....

Glad you have had some lovely weather, makes this somewhat easier to deal with this....and beef stroganoff.....yum!!!! We like Scottish venison when in Scotland from the Queens estate usually.........but right or wrong we will never eat roadkill!!!! No thanks to that...….have a great day.....



macraven said:


> My governor finally saw the light...
> He is making an announcement at 4 today to extend the shelter in to continue to May 13.
> 
> But we still have the choice of going outside as long groups are less than ten.



Good call. We are just being told not to gather at all.....no small gatherings and stick to your home and immediate family that live in that home. We miss our friends locally, but have no plans to meet up even from a distance......a lot of them have underlying conditions and two of our friends are surgeons, one owns  a haulage firm so are essential and in constant contact with others......yep, we don't want to pass anything we may be carrying and vice versa......common sense really.




bobbie68 said:


> Hello everyone...It is rainy and cool here today! I use to look at the weather every day now I just wake up to it. I hope to get back on my routine once things get back to some sort of new normal.
> 
> Thank you everyone for thoughts on Liv, it is a very tough time for her right now and it  trickles down. I appreciate all the warm thoughts. Brian sent her today with her new home made mask till ones we ordered with filters come in. It is two layer thick and I put a spray disinfectant on it before she left. I just will keep my fingers crossed.
> 
> It is time soon to upgrade our phones so I started looking at reviews of them. I really am not sure what I want. I have had iphones and samsungs. I will take my time though not really going places where I need a new one.
> 
> I am making chili tonight, one of the famliy's favorites. I am starting to run down on my supplies which means to the grocery store soon. I will probably do take out on Friday night.
> 
> Brian and I are going to start walking on nice days. I have to start off easy though I think I did too much the other day. It felt good to get out in the sun. I love natural vitamin D. I have no idea how long he will be working from home but it is nice to have him here. My 4 week check up got pushed to 6 weeks but that is fine.
> 
> Lynne I am sorry about your mom passing, I am glad that you have made peace with it. It is such a hard time in life to lose a parent. Oh I know the hormone dance, now I have none and boy is it a game changer. I was close anyways but got pushed over the edge quickly. I will keep you in my thoughts. It looks like we will overlap in Septemeber so will look forward to a meet up. I hope your college ones are foing good finishing up college on line.
> 
> Sue Congrats on the weight loss, it is never easy to change a diet. I have had to change diets and find I work hard till vacation then I let myself cheat a bit and enjoy. I am going to have to start some sort of diet after this is all over!!! I hope you continue to get nice weather and enjoy gardening.
> 
> Schumi Glad to see you had some nice weather and got outside. Fruit trees sound nice and I would enjoy that. Fingers crossed that all of our fall trips can go forward. Your dinner sounds great as always, I haven't made home made mac n cheese in awhile I am due. Nice to hear the three of you are enjoying each other and glad that Kyle is home.
> 
> Bethany Hi nice to meet you. It sounds like your family is adjusting and that is good. Charlie is in 12th grade and has to finish probably on line. I feel bad for him missing senior stuff. My DD got to graduate with all the goodies last year. I hope your small county stays safe!
> 
> Cam It sounds like you have a nice garden and enjoy it. I tried once and just didn't do good. I feel bad for Charlie getting all his pepper plants ready to be planted then losing them. He is really into gardening so hope he can try again next year. How nice that your neighbor does the masks, it is a big help. I love stroganoff though I usally don't make it.
> 
> Robo I am glad that you made it home safe and that your dad is not showing symptoms. I agree it feels nice to get outside especially with nature and the sun out. I hope you enjoyed your gardening. Your masks sound great and so glad that you can help people with them. Your crock pot recipe sounds good, I use my instapot more for that but will remember it. I am glad that face time is working good. Nice to have a great support family.
> 
> Mcrose I am sorry there is so much going on at your DH's work. I don't understand why people risk other people's life. It sounds like it is crazy where you live due to all the incoming traffic from NY. I hope things settle down and you and your family can stay safe. I am glad that your found some supplies to make more masks. Brian went into the stored clean clothes for material and found some elastic stuff. We did order cloth masks awhile back but they are on back order but should be here soon. I wanted something for now, I figured it will help Liv. I am glad to hear your DD can take time off from work. Target said they either have to be diagnosed with Covid and get two weeks or be immune compromised. Liv has some health problems but not that. Thanks again for the thoughts! Oh the weight yoyo is not a good topic right now!
> 
> Tgrgrl Nice to see you post. I am glad that everyone is doing well. It is nice when the family can be home safe through this. I was close to being your neighbor. Brian was going for his final interview with Universal in the beginning of March. They emailed him and told him everything is on hold. We were ready to put the house on the market and was ready to go. We are looking in the Orlando suburbs and will keep in touch with our  realator. I am sure once things open up Unviersal will get back to him, I hope! I am glad that your girls are doing good with the online schooling.
> 
> Mac I hope Mr. Mac is feeling better. Oh I know about over buying snacks, I can't resist the buy one get one LOL!! I am glad that your govenor came to his senses and extended your state, it is so much better to err on the side of caution. I hope the kitties are doing well! I think you have a great cooking schedule! Looking forward to the fall HHN plans!
> 
> DLPN That was some nice weather you had. I would be out driving too. Oh I love when taco bell does the happy drink hour in the afternoon. I went today but they were all out of my baja blast zero. I enjoy taco bell on occasion.
> 
> Pumpkin Oh my snow!! I think I would cry if I saw that now. I am stocked up except for some meat and fresh veggies, will be going tomorrow for that. I have to get something  for Sunday probably a turkey. LOL! My DH cooks and does most of the grilling, he is the grill master so I will let that go to his head!! I am glad that your parents are doing good and coming up negative, good luck with your dad's test. It feels nice to be paper free and get ahead on the reading! I think the masks are good all around!
> 
> Charade Glad that your DH didn't break a tooth. I had done that once and they didn't refill the tooth cause it was small. If I had problems they would. I am glad that things worked out for your Sunday school friend. Oh I understand the hair thing, Brian colors my hair for me, I would probably color everything buy my hair. I hear you on the wanting to go do stuff, I am having problems with it, this is my time of year when I enjoy doing activities outside more especially the theme parks. I hope B is doing  good with finishing up college  online!
> 
> Hi Kstar, tink, monykalyn, buckeev and all the rest of the SANS family!
> 
> Well I am off  to do some cleaning up! I hope everyone has a good hump day!!



Glad to hear Liv is doing better and feeling more comfortable with the mask. Its so difficult.

I have a Samsung Android and love it!!! It does everything an iPhone does and mine now takes better images than the newest iPhone.....data transfers easily, as even I could do it.....and incredibly reliable.....can`t go wrong really. The newer Samsung looks fabulous, one of my friends switched over from her iPhone as she was sick of glitches....slowing down. and so on....she loves the Samsung. My 2c anyway....

Glad you`re enjoying walking now the weather is nicer, it will do you the world of good...….look after yourself.....




keishashadow said:


> Aw Lynne I’m so sorry to hear of your Mom’s passing - hugs
> 
> tornados touched down a few miles away where youngest DS lives.F1 but still 100 mph & lots of uprooted trees. Heard the wind really pick up starting around 12:30 am today, windows rattling,scary stuff
> 
> middle DS was in hospital for observation & testing last few days.  not related to CV. Bad timing felt badhe was on his own, no visitors
> 
> Getting ready to dye Easter eggs with the little.
> 
> Same, since we both fall into the groups that need to beware, worth it to me to live with the pickup options. Have yet to see a delivery time open at any of them. Still giggle thinking of the offs
> 
> another large order tomorrow at  WM for items OOS at grocery store   I’ve been doing bulk of shopping for youngest DS as stores have limited hours her, only open during his work at home hours.  Happy to do so, we dump
> & run lol.
> 
> am planning on trying to hunker down more next week or two.Things are starting to ramp up here, spreading westward from eastern part of state.



Tornadoes!!!! Have you moved and not told anyone......scary stuff!!! Hope DS does better soon.....worrying time to be visiting hospitals!

Our grocery delivery arrived this morning for this week.....it is impressive! Much easier than regular shopping.....only one swap, they sent a sugary cereal which none of us eat instead of my rice krispies, but we have plenty. Will pop them over to the farmhouse, as I know Farmer Bill eats Frosties......yep, will drop and run. They dropped a dozen fresh eggs at our gate this morning, so like to return the favour.

Yes hunkering down sounds good.....our death rate last two days has gone beyond Italy`s worst in a day! I only half read the story as it`s too much some days.






Lynne G said:


> Charade, neat picture.  Have not seen the bunnies here yet, but will be seeing them too, as they always seem to make nests around our house.
> 
> And for those that think not only is it Thirsty Thursday, for some it’s also the the idea to throwback a drink or two, or remember this:
> 
> View attachment 486588
> HaHa.  A TP funny.



Nice one Lynne.....hope you`re doing ok today......got to be a rough time losing your mum.




After our grocery delivery came, which apart from sugary cereal it was a complete order, we got into the car and drove to the back of the butchers in the village.....he had our order ready for us and is asking for deliveries to be picked up from there rather than the store.....good idea. I sat in the car while Tom loaded it up......and found a full pack of anti bac wipes in the glove compartment......no idea they were there....and still unopened.

Shocked at the amount of folks walking around as if nothing is wrong.......just because you can doesn`t mean you should. Our Government is asking folks to go out as little as possible with family only, we saw a family of four try to go into the village store......they were stopped and told one only. Common sense seems to have gone out of the window.

Most are distancing if you pass on another though, which is good to see. There was an image today of how far a cough can really travel.....it was much further than thought, so all these folks are having false confidence in distances. I`m hibernating and so is my family.

Cooler today.......maybe no walk up in the remote woods this afternoon. tomorrow and Saturday have to be beautiful.....so, grilling filet steaks tomorrow and still get pizza delivery on Saturday.......Easter Sunday is a turkey our butcher managed to get us somehow.....that`ll do a few days and freeze some.

Lunch today is grilled cheese sandwich for Kyle, parma ham and toast for me (yes weird, but using up parma ham before dates run out and bread wants using up too) Tom is having toast with something or other.

Dinner is chicken tagine with spicy cous cous.




















​


Have a great Thursday all...…..


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Schumi, I am good.  I know there will be memories that make me sad, and some happy and some funny, but know she is always in my heart.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I forgot that my boss was taking the day off today, so it is just me and one therapist in the office today. I doubt that I will have enough work to keep me busy all day.

Well, we thought that we only had one rabbit, but last night we had 3 adults and the baby in our yard. We’ve never seen more than one at a time before. I managed to sneak close enough to get a picture of the baby bunny. It was well concealed in the grass.


----------



## Sue M

So cute Charade!


----------



## cam757

Awww, cute bunny @Charade67!




Sue M said:


> Patiently waiting for my doc to phone me. Consults only by phone now unless you need an in person. He’s phoning to check up on how I’m doing on my new diabetic diet, having been recently diagnosed. It’s been a week. And I’ve lost 6 lb. I hope he’ll be happy. Lots to learn on what to eat or not to.
> My daughters question is what am I going to do at WDW or Uni, lol. So many temptations!



Sue, glad that you are adjusting to your new diet. 6lbs, that is fantastic.   



Bethany10 said:


> I'm assuming these are a hot pepper as the only kung pao I'm familiar with is the Asian dish. What kind of climate do these need to grow?



Yes, it is a hot pepper. I like it because they are not too hot to cook with.  They are good to make spicy/hot vinegar with as well.  We are in SE Virginia.  I believe we are in zone 7B. Our frost date is around April 15th so we plant summer veg early.  

Two years ago I planted some Carolina Reapers. Whoa, I knew they were extremely hot but they were not even edible.  Evil looking things too. That bush sat there all summer slam full because I didn't want to risk getting the oil from the peppers on me. 



bobbie68 said:


> I am making chili tonight, one of the famliy's favorites. I am starting to run down on my supplies which means to the grocery store soon. I will probably do take out on Friday night.



We love homemade chili.  I may make it tomorrow since it will be cooler. Kidney beans, canned tomatoes and chili powder are a staple in my pantry since it is an easy one pot dish on cold winter nights. A nice skillet of corn bread goes well with it but DH prefers saltines.



bobbie68 said:


> Cam It sounds like you have a nice garden and enjoy it. I tried once and just didn't do good. I feel bad for Charlie getting all his pepper plants ready to be planted then losing them. He is really into gardening so hope he can try again next year. How nice that your neighbor does the masks, it is a big help. I love stroganoff though I usally don't make it.



Yes, I do love my garden.  I have had one every year except the summer I was expecting my son.  I plant basics that are not hard to grow.  That is sad about Charlie's plants. It is not too late for him to grow some at home.  It is a fun and rewarding hobby, I hope he sticks with it. I am not much for growing from seed and transplanting.  I have never had luck with that.  I usually buy my pepper and tomato plants and plant seed directly in the ground for everything else. 



schumigirl said:


> I love home grown veg.....where we live the soil isn't the best, so we never really have anything that grows, but our gardener is trying a few things...….fruit trees however, flourish here.....



I'd love to have fruit trees. My neighbor has a huge fig tree that always has saplings. I say every year I am going to go dig one up but never do.  Maybe this year....



schumigirl said:


> I sat in the car while Tom loaded it up......and found a full pack of anti bac wipes in the glove compartment......no idea they were there....and still unopened.



Yay! Bonus win for you.  It is almost as good as finding a balled up $20 in a coat from the previous winter 


Not much going on today. Working in the office.  Getting ready to run out for some Chick-Fil-A.  Yum!

Sunny day today.  I think another 80 degree day. The last one for a few days.  It will dip back into the 50's and 60's the next day or so. 

Ended up having thrown together meal at home last night.  Maybe takeout tonight instead.


----------



## Charade67

cam757 said:


> Not much going on today. Working in the office. Getting ready to run out for some Chick-Fil-A. Yum!


I am sitting in a CFA parking lot as I am reading this.


----------



## Bethany10

cam757 said:


> Yes, it is a hot pepper. I like it because they are not too hot to cook with. They are good to make spicy/hot vinegar with as well. We are in SE Virginia. I believe we are in zone 7B. Our frost date is around April 15th so we plant summer veg early.



Hmmm, I may need to look into planting some of these. Thank you!


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Awww, cute bunny @Charade67!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, glad that you are adjusting to your new diet. 6lbs, that is fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a hot pepper. I like it because they are not too hot to cook with.  They are good to make spicy/hot vinegar with as well.  We are in SE Virginia.  I believe we are in zone 7B. Our frost date is around April 15th so we plant summer veg early.
> 
> Two years ago I planted some Carolina Reapers. Whoa, I knew they were extremely hot but they were not even edible.  Evil looking things too. That bush sat there all summer slam full because I didn't want to risk getting the oil from the peppers on me.
> 
> 
> 
> We love homemade chili.  I may make it tomorrow since it will be cooler. Kidney beans, canned tomatoes and chili powder are a staple in my pantry since it is an easy one pot dish on cold winter nights. A nice skillet of corn bread goes well with it but DH prefers saltines.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do love my garden.  I have had one every year except the summer I was expecting my son.  I plant basics that are not hard to grow.  That is sad about Charlie's plants. It is not too late for him to grow some at home.  It is a fun and rewarding hobby, I hope he sticks with it. I am not much for growing from seed and transplanting.  I have never had luck with that.  I usually buy my pepper and tomato plants and plant seed directly in the ground for everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to have fruit trees. My neighbor has a huge fig tree that always has saplings. I say every year I am going to go dig one up but never do.  Maybe this year....
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Bonus win for you.  It is almost as good as finding a balled up $20 in a coat from the previous winter
> 
> 
> Not much going on today. Working in the office.  Getting ready to run out for some Chick-Fil-A.  Yum!
> 
> Sunny day today.  I think another 80 degree day. The last one for a few days.  It will dip back into the 50's and 60's the next day or so.
> 
> Ended up having thrown together meal at home last night.  Maybe takeout tonight instead.



lol.....I have had the Carolina reaper.....once!! Friend......yes, he “claimed” to be a friend.......said I’d love them.......four of them!!

Wow!!!

Don‘t get me wrong, we liked them......but jeez.....I thought the basic old ghost chilli was hot.....Now, we do like extremely hot food.....but that was just painful.......I did use them up by making chilli oil......about 3 gallon of oil to one tiny speck of chilli......lol.......with rubber gloves and swim goggles on while I made it......oil was delicious........did give him a bottle for part of his Christmas gift......not sure he ever used it.......wimp!! 

I have a chilli plant......gives off lovely little birds eye chillis.....hot enough for every day use......

Yes, having fruit trees are lovely. We have a fair few, mainly plums and apples with a few pear trees. Plums and apples fair best. 

Hope you enjoyed your Chicken........



Just back in from our clap for careers at 8pm tonight.......in the villages in the distance we could hear fireworks again, ships in the distance and car horns going. Nice.

Having a Dark and Stormy tonight......got loads of limes in our delivery today......nice rum cocktail evening ahead.......


----------



## schumigirl

Universal Orlando closing till May 31st as of now.

Staff still being paid 80% of their wages during this time.

Info now up on their twitter page and other social media.


----------



## Sue M

Cam thanks 

Schumi doesn’t surprise me, my guess has been parks won’t open until July 1. We still have a ways to go.


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, Happy Friday all...….

Definitely a strange Easter Weekend......no plans to do anything which is unusual.....but we make the best of it. We`ll chat on the phone, facetime....whatever it takes to keep in touch with friends and family.......

It`ll still be lovely.

We make the best of it without moaning too much.....being at home with my family, plenty of lovely food and wines.....it`s not bad is it.

Kyle has the next four days off which will be nice......even though he`s now working from home, it`ll be nice to have him out of our office during the day! 

Not looking forward to seeing all the idiots out gathering this weekend.....so far the tv has shown quite a few and everyone is worried with our Easter weather being lovely, more people will think they can carry on as normal.....

Seeing this all over right now.......








But, today.......definitely bacon for breakfast......getting the barbecue all prepared for a day of nibbling......so lunch will be little sausages, beef and chicken on skewers.......dinner is some beautiful and large filets.......Tom did tell our butcher to cut them on the generous side .......looking forward to them.

Usual accompaniments....will make enough this morning to last all day.....potato salad has been requested! And Kyle likes a pepper sauce, so will make that up too.

Apart from that, not much going on today......looks to be beautiful, so hopefully eating outside too for most of the day.....

And diet starts Tuesday...….

Have a wonderful Friday........


----------



## macraven

I just read that Carole and appreciate UO tries to take care of all their staff


----------



## Charade67

Got up early this morning to get to Kroger when they opened. Bad idea. The line stretched from the main door all the way across the front of the store and into the parking lot. Still no TP, paper towels, and disinfecting products. I dis manage to get a couple of bottles of liquid hand soap.

We have decided to devote the whole weekend to supporting our local restaurants. Yay! No cooking for me. 

I should start on laundry and house cleaning, but think I will take a little morning nap first.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, the new opening date was all over the Passholder Facebook page.  And the typical chatter about that.  I am not surprised.  Saw some very cheap flights for mid May, but I was not sure I wanted to be out and away a month from now.  Never booked anything, so that news just made me think I also made the right choice.  And this new normal, our family 4th of July party, that my whole 100 or so relatives go to, has been moved to September.  Right choices all around.  Keeping healthy and not risking others, the right way to live.  Such a new normal indeed.

Ugh, Charade, wanted to restock today, too. Guess I better have my phone charger in my purse. Sigh. But safer is okay with me. And yay, we too will try to enjoy some local take out this weekend. We tried to have our local Chinese place for dinner last night, but they were closed. We are going to try for lunch today.

Beautiful sunny morning, enjoying a lazy one, wash has started, shower long and hot, and some matzah fry for breakfast.  And yes, breakfast tea for me.  No bacon, but we may see if Schumi has some left over. LOL  

Favorite Friday to all the homies.


----------



## schumigirl

Bacon all gone Lynne.......

Just finished some chicken skewers....boy they’re spicy!!! We have a little meat assortment that Tom grilled to nibble on......

Steaks later........this is an all meat day for us!!

There isn’t a single Chinese restaurant open anywhere Lynne over here as far as I’m aware. Certainly not in our area and many Chinatowns have closed down for the most part.......shame that this is affecting them negatively. Guy who owns our local place which is fabulous, hasn’t been to China in 35 years......hope you find somewhere nice though......



Time to sit out for a bit.....sun is shining and although not overly hot, it’s almost 70f, but there’s a little sea mist in the air making it feel a little chillier than it should be.......

80’s music will be playing soon......gotta love that in the sunshine.....


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 









Lynne G said:


> Passed away last night, and I am at peace, as knowing we did all we could to have let her go exactly how and where she wanted.



Lynne my sincere condolences to you and your family. It is never easy to say goodbye to your mom. Sending lots of hugs and prayers your way 




cam757 said:


> o I finally was able to get most of my veggie garden planted. Tomatoes, green, red and kung pao peppers, field peas, basil, cantaloupe, English cukes and zucchini. Still need to plant my squash, pickling cukes and okra. I have some seed potatoes so I may throw a few in if they haven't already gone bad. Went



Wow....what a garden. I did some potted tomatoes and peppers last year and was able to get a few. To many trees around my property to grow much. Your garden sounds wonderful.




Sue M said:


> Robo good to hear you’re doing well. Great job making masks! I can’t sew a stitch! Sewing buttons back on is the extent of it, trying not to jab a finger lol!



My sewing skills were not that good. I bought the Singer Start sewing machine. It’s a good starter machine and not expensive. Decided I would give it shot. There is definitely a bit to learn. Masks have been easier to learn to sew. If it was some complicated design I would be lost.   YouTube videos helped a lot.



keishashadow said:


> middle DS was in hospital for observation & testing last few days. not related to CV. Bad timing felt badhe was on his own, no visitors



Hope your son is doing better. Not being able to be with family in the hospital is so hard.



Charade67 said:


> Something cool we noticed at dinner tonight. We have known for awhile that we had a rabbit living in our backyard. Tonight we saw something else. Can you see it? Sorry the picture is so bad, I was too far a way and din't want to get too close and scare the rabbit.



Cute a momma bunny and her baby.




> Robo and Lynne..
> Sincere condolences to both of you and your families for your losses.
> Sending y'all virtual hugs and real prayers.
> 
> Robert



Thank you for your hugs and prayers 




Lynne G said:


> HaHa. A TP funny.



I know.......who would have thought you couldn’t buy TP when you wanted it.....LOL

We were able to get chinese takeout from our local Chinese restaurant yesterday. They are doing good. Was a nice change. I was concerned they would be closed.

We had cooler weather come in Wednesday night. Went from low 80’s Wednesday to high of 57 yesterday. Sun was shinning so that was good. Went for long walk yesterday.

Still a lot of tornado damage to be cleaned up. Folks that live closer to the river took the brunt of the damage. So sad.

Need to re-visit vacation plans with grandson for this summer. I always take the grandchildren on vacation at end of May. Was just going to be me and grandson this year. So will try to think about that some more.

I know everyone has had to deal with rescheduling vacation plans, but it will just make getting back to our happy place more sweeter when we can.

So glad to hear that Universal is looking after their employee’s.

I’am having my coffee in my HHN mug this morning.


----------



## mckennarose

We have snow on the ground today.  Ugh.  It snowed last night and it was like a mini blizzard when I took the dogs out at 11 pm.  Today it's cold with some remaining snow on the ground.

We're still doing ok, thank God.  So far no more new cases at hubby's work.  Other buildings are not doing well.  For a month now they have been trying to get people to understand how the NY and NJ traffic was going to impact us, and now we are seeing the results.  Hopefully it will prompt people to take it more seriously.  Sadly, I don't think it will.  A neighbor who lives on the next street over told us how her neighbor across the street went home to NY last weekend for a party, came back on Sunday and went to work on Monday.  Anyone coming from NY or NJ is supposed to quarantine for 14 days.  It just illustrates how much they don't care.

I made a bunch more masks yesterday to give to family.  I'm not selling them, and I can't imagine those who would.  Too many people need them and too many people here have been out of work for a month.  I'm scared for the nursing home one of my family members works in.  The residents have been restricted to their rooms for the past month and a half and thank God they don't have any cases at the moment.  But so much staff has called out that they are short for helping with feeding times.  I desperately want to help out but my family won't let me volunteer because of my immune issues.  It just breaks my heart.  With how many cases my hubby has at his work it is probably better I don't volunteer anyway.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> @mckennarose... rant away. I have watched a bit of the news just to see how the US is doing with the virus. Your area is downright scary. I would be terrified and upset too. And when people are purposely ignoring what is asked of them, it becomes dangerous for everyone else around them. I hope you might be able to find some memorable way to spend your milestone birthday this month. Even though your plans have been cancelled...hopefully there is a way you can make it memorable!


Yes, it is scary here.  I'm hoping we get to our apex soon so we can start to recover.  I'm afraid for this weekend and hoping people stay home and not travel around here.  But knowing them, they probably will ignore the risk and carry on as normal.  I know I sound bitter and I am.  We're doing everything we possibly can and others just don't care enough to do their part.


schumigirl said:


> mrose.....that is crazy the guy who still came to work and shared his car??? What is his brain doing........we only eat Venison when we are up in Scotland when it’s fresh.....Tom loves a good venison steak, me, I’ll eat a little with a redcurrant sauce......prefer a good Aberdeen Angus beef......that’s a steak!!


Yep, the guy was either not thinking clearly or just didn't care.  I don't know.
I don't think I can eat a venison steak without it being marinated for a while.  The gamey-ness gets me if there's not a lot of other flavor to balance it.  That's probably why I like the chili more.


schumigirl said:


> then my cousin in Long Island called for a chat.....she said her schools closure had been extended to April 29th.....long time. Sounds so bad over there right now.


Wow.  Our schools just canceled the rest of the school year.  My youngest dd's college graduation ceremony has been cancelled.  We knew it was coming, but it's still sad.  She's ok with it.  Our May Disney trip was supposed to be her big graduation trip.


Charade67 said:


> Two pieces of good news - dh did not break a tooth. It was just an old filling that had come out. A woman from my Sunday school class got her virus test results today and they were negative. She had been separated from her husband for the past several days becasue he is immune compromised.


Yay for good news!  I'm glad to hear it.


Charade67 said:


> That is just irresponsible and crazy. Did the employer not know that he had been tested?


Yes, the employer knew, but only just before the guy arrived.  Apparently the guy got tested, still drove the other person to work and the employer got the phone call before the guy got to the building.  Why he would still be out and about after he was tested is beyond me.  If he was tested, wouldn't a sane person figure there was a chance he was positive and quarantine accordingly?



Robo56 said:


> Thank you all for your hugs and kind words. Dad is doing well. No covid symptoms so far. So thankful for that.


So glad to hear he has no symptoms so far.


Robo56 said:


> Have enough supplies to make a bit more. A lot of people bought up all the mask supplies to make masks to sale. I could never do that. I made sure my elderly neighbors got some masks and I will continue to share them as long as the material holds out.


I wouldn't do that either.  I'm making them with what I bought or family has given me.  Protection for people is more important than profit.  The fabric and elastic I bought online has not even shipped yet.  I have a few tops that I added elastic to the waist because I don't like tucking my shirt in, so I'm thinking of removing that elastic to use.  I can always get more elastic down the road when this is over and masks are far more important right now.


Bethany10 said:


> Schumi, we had to move our late May/Early June trip as well only we're going in August (kids school schedules). We'll see if that one doesn't get moved too. I'm not excited about the heat but it is what it is


I'm there with you about the heat, but it is doable.  The first time I ever went to Disney was in July 1994 and I swore up and down I would NEVER do that time of year again.  But we have gone in August and September and it is still super hot but I think we manage it differently now.  I actually love September for the lower crowds, but May is still our go-to for at least one trip of the year.


schumigirl said:


> We’ve done August twice, and it was fine. We just made sure we drank loads more water than normal, and sheltered out of the sun where we could......sounds crazy in Orlando, but we managed. Yes, school schedules make things difficult at times.


We do the same.  And we take more breaks to swim.


Sue M said:


> And I’ve lost 6 lb. I hope he’ll be happy. Lots to learn on what to eat or not to.


Good for you!


bobbie68 said:


> Mcrose I am sorry there is so much going on at your DH's work. I don't understand why people risk other people's life. It sounds like it is crazy where you live due to all the incoming traffic from NY. I hope things settle down and you and your family can stay safe. I am glad that your found some supplies to make more masks. Brian went into the stored clean clothes for material and found some elastic stuff. We did order cloth masks awhile back but they are on back order but should be here soon.


Part of our problem here is so many stores are completely closed.  I was thinking on going to Walmart or a department store to buy some cotton flat twin sheets.  But our department stores are closed and Walmart is blocked off for everything but grocery and pharmacy.  The cheaper cotton sheets on walmart online only give the option of "pick up in store" and no shipping.


keishashadow said:


> middle DS was in hospital for observation & testing last few days. not related to CV. Bad timing felt badhe was on his own, no visitors


Oh no!  I hope he's ok.


Lynne G said:


> McK, hope your family, including your DH stay safe. So frustrating when people are inconsiderate of others, and put risk on those around them.


It is frustrating.  I'm kind of dreading this weekend because I expect more traffic for Easter.


Charade67 said:


> Well, we thought that we only had one rabbit, but last night we had 3 adults and the baby in our yard. We’ve never seen more than one at a time before. I managed to sneak close enough to get a picture of the baby bunny. It was well concealed in the grass.


That is so cute!  We get rabbit nests too, and the dogs always find them first.  They have never dug them up or hurt the babies, they are just curious and smell them.  We put fencing up around them so we're careful with the mower.


cam757 said:


> Two years ago I planted some Carolina Reapers. Whoa, I knew they were extremely hot but they were not even edible. Evil looking things too. That bush sat there all summer slam full because I didn't want to risk getting the oil from the peppers on me.


Wow!  You're braver than I am to even plant them!  One of my friends planted some kind of hot pepper.... I think a scotch bonnet.... a few years ago but he put them too close to his cucumbers and the cucumbers got hot!  It was the weirdest thing and I didn't know it could happen.  I haven't planted hot peppers yet, even though I love them.


schumigirl said:


> Not looking forward to seeing all the idiots out gathering this weekend.....so far the tv has shown quite a few and everyone is worried with our Easter weather being lovely, more people will think they can carry on as normal.....


Yep, I have the same concerns here.


Charade67 said:


> Got up early this morning to get to Kroger when they opened. Bad idea. The line stretched from the main door all the way across the front of the store and into the parking lot. Still no TP, paper towels, and disinfecting products.


Wow!  With how many cases we have here, I told hubby I don't want anyone in the stores this weekend because I know it will be super busy.  One of my children lives in another area and she is going to her store today and will look for some items for us, like Lysol spray.  We never have it anymore.  I was able to get a canister of clorox wipes last week, but they went fast.


Robo56 said:


> My sewing skills were not that good. I bought the Singer Start sewing machine. It’s a good starter machine and not expensive. Decided I would give it shot. There is definitely a bit to learn. Masks have been easier to learn to sew. If it was some complicated design I would be lost. YouTube videos helped a lot.


I wouldn't say I'm a skilled sewer either, but I can carry my own.  My grandmother taught me to sew when I was a little kid and I do make things from time to time.  Now I mostly make Minnie Ears!  Or I use my machine for clothing alterations.

I had to look up youtube videos for some of the masks too.  I've been making the dome shaped ones, that can either fit over a N95 mask to prolong the life of the mask, or to wear alone.  Right now we're all wearing the limited N95's we have because it's just everywhere here.  The covers help because we just throw them in the wash.
Here are a few I made. I had leftover material from my Penguins Minnie ears I made and was going to wear in May, with the hope the Pens would’ve been on the playoffs. Neither the playoffs or my trip was happening so I made a mask with the leftovers.


----------



## schumigirl

Mrose......you’re doing well with the masks.....yes, I couldn’t sell them either if I was making them. I don’t think a lot of people are listening....they seem to think they’re invincible, but it’s incredibly selfish and I cannot believe folks still think the rules don‘t apply to them, they always have what they think is justification as to why it’s different for them......the UK death rate is so high right now, it is scary, so we are hibernating as much as possible.

Love Scotch Bonnet chilli’s too......and yes, venison is lovely marinated......



I keep thinking this is Saturday......it feels like a Saturday. I guess time is moving slower.......

It’s been a lovely day today.......lots of lovely grilled food and nice weather too, so plenty of time in the garden. 

Tomorrow going to make a flourless chocolate cake for them as dessert for Sunday, it’s better the second day I’m told .....also making apple crumble and will whip up a custard......but, no real cooking tomorrow as it’s pizza delivery for Saturday night......

Almost bedtime here......although not overly tired as I haven’t done much today except the bathrooms and.........yep, that’s about it.....

Hope your Friday is a good one........


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh beans and hot dogs was the requested dinner.  We decided that eat more chicken place was better for lunch.  Well us and quite the line to go through drive through.  And a hehe.  When I told DH the meal, he requested no tooting night around him. LOL. And yes, if you are interested and right, little one wanted no part of the meal and had her go to soup.  Chicken and rice, one of her favorite.  Since we had both ice cream and milk, milkshake seemed the perfect drink. And yeah, she did enjoy that drink choice.

Sad to say, yes us too saw the snow fall today. Yeah, and ooh that wind. Bad, bad hair day, and wow, hold on to the car door when opening. That windy, as 40 or so gusts were recorded. Made a very cool feeling day. Hopefully, tomorrow will be nicer, as at least the wind is to die down.

Dark night, and enjoying a cup of coffee little one made for me. Quite nice on a cool feeling night. Screen time, as DH is teaching online, as a pass by him might have happened as I had to walk past his desk to ask the kids what time when they wanted dinner. Older one said around 9. Um, 6:30 was my choice, and I have the majority vote. Neither kid waited after I said, dinner ready.

So may all have that peaceful, perfect Friday night.


----------



## Charade67

I don't know where the day went. I feel like I haven't done much of anything, but here it is almost 8:00.

I learned to day that it is almost impossible to coordinate lunch for all of us on Friday. B has a class at 12:00 and dh has one at 1:00. We decided to do a late lunch at 2:00. Then dh said he had to meet with a student at 2:00 but it would only take a few minutes. At 2:50 he finally ended the session. Next week everyone is responsible for their own lunches.

B registered for her fall classes today. I also talked her into taking a few online classes over the summer. If she completes 3 classes over the summer then she will be a Junior when she goes back in the fall.



schumigirl said:


> There isn’t a single Chinese restaurant open anywhere Lynne over here as far as I’m aware. Certainly not in our area and many Chinatowns have closed down for the most part.......shame that this is affecting them negatively. Guy who owns our local place which is fabulous, hasn’t been to China in 35 years......hope you find somewhere nice though......


 That is so sad that the local restaurants have to suffer. I was so glad to see so many people getting Chinese takeout when I went the other night.  I know at least one of our restaurants is open



Robo56 said:


> I know everyone has had to deal with rescheduling vacation plans, but it will just make getting back to our happy place more sweeter when we can.


The one I am most bummed about is my brother's wedding reception that was supposed to be May 30. Now it looks like that  will have to be postponed.



mckennarose said:


> We have snow on the ground today. Ugh. It snowed last night and it was like a mini blizzard when I took the dogs out at 11 pm. Today it's cold with some remaining snow on the ground.


Snow? Wow. That's crazy.



mckennarose said:


> I made a bunch more masks yesterday to give to family.



I have next to zero sewing skills. I tried to make a no sew mask, but it didn't turn out very well.

Some good news - Yesterday dh decided that he wanted to donate blood. Our local Red Cross centers are not taking walk ins right now, they are only doing appointments.  Dh couldn't get an appointment until April 25.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

I’ll leave the light on.........!


----------



## macraven

You do that!!!!!

never know when someone will wander in and hit their shin on a piece of furnitire and wake up the whole house


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> You do that!!!!!
> 
> never know when someone will wander in and hit their shin on a piece of furnitire and wake up the whole house



Well I do know Mac because I’m typically that person.......


----------



## Charade67




----------



## schumigirl

​



Good Saturday morning...….



Charade....hope you got back to sleep, it`s not fun being awake all night. I must admit, we`re trying not to nap during the day anymore, as we`re not doing much anyway, and we do sleep better at night as a result......yes, if our Chinese Restaurant was open we`d be using it......it`s funny how right now, I`d really love to go a nice Chinese restaurant......

mac......it`s when you bang your toe on something solid during the night......that hurts like nothing else on earth!!!! Language is bluer than blue when that happens......it`s funny as "oh darn it" doesn't seem to cut it when you`re in that much pain......





Yes, I`ve remembered it`s not Sunday......days are beginning to blend into one long one......with sleep in between.

Tried to watch that awful show Tiger King.....nope.....couldn`t get past the way the animals are chained up and treated. Horrible. If you`re an animal lover, don`t watch it......interesting murder story though with the Carole character......but we never got much past the first episode. Just couldn't watch it.

Think we may have a Harry Potter day.....put on the big screen and veg all day. And a good horror one tonight......or the first two Die Hard movies….didn`t like the second two.

Pizza take out tonight and charcuterie for lunch......real lazy day except making flourless chocolate cake which I `m off to do now. And maybe some chocolate rice krispie cakes.....

Will call some friends too......most are doing ok in all of this, but we do miss them. Thank goodness for Facetime and other technological advances!!!

Plan to have an online quiz night tomorrow night.....will see how that works out......yes, the theme is 1980`s music and tv. So while watching movies today, I`ll get that organised.  You get 5 seconds to answer a question so the cheats can`t Google the answer......and they would!!!!

Have a good Saturday everyone.......


----------



## Lynne G

Up too early, but it’s what I do.  By 11 last night, I said I would leave the light on. 

Schumi, hope your cake turned out nice. I think Kyle will enjoy eating it, as I bet he does not pass up many a chocolate cake. Cereal for breakfast sounds good for a weekend light breakfast. Not sure what I want, but am going to make some tea shortly. Quiet morning, and had a freeze warning issued last night, so definitely heard our heater working in the evening, which I have not heard lately, more only on the wee hours for a short time.

Some funny, 
This is for Keisha, and those homies having this fun:


Aww, having some candy, yes, I think I haven’t dyed eggs in years. Kids don’t care, as little one is an egg white eater, and older one does not care what colored shell his egg came from, he enjoys scrambled eggs.

Just a hehe, and know bunny ears was a homie move at least once, right? LoL


What that Charade? Haha.

But yeah,


Indeed.
And to all the homiest homies:



and eat some candy.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## schumigirl

Guess everyone’s busy today, quiet on here.......hope doing fun stuff!!

Been in garden most of the day, mini heatwave here.......won‘t last for long, but nice while it does. And yes, media has images full of idiots out walking and doing the opposite of what we are supposed to be doing during this time.......you have to wonder about people.

Doing a quiz tonight on Zoom with friends......got a message earlier one friend has organised it, so will be ready for that around 7.30. Most friends have the free version, so a 40 minute limit, but most have the paid for version so we can talk for longer. This will be a 40 minute one tonight, but still fun!! I am so grateful for Zoom!!

But, enjoying this beautiful weather.......I think we are forecast possible thunder and lightning late tomorrow night......of course!


----------



## mckennarose

Well, our local hospital system put out a notice yesterday afternoon that due to a shortage of tests, they are only testing people with symptoms who are over 65 or have underlying health conditions. ???  How does that even help the narrative that we've been seeing over and over to identify positive people and quarantine them?  I'm so upset because that means all the people who are positive and can't get tests are not mandated by the state to quarantine for 14 days.  Our local officials are trying to get more tests.  
Today's paper had the timeline of our cases, we had our first case in the city on March 21 and the count yesterday was over 1,000.  That's only 20 days!


schumigirl said:


> Mrose......you’re doing well with the masks.....yes, I couldn’t sell them either if I was making them. I don’t think a lot of people are listening....they seem to think they’re invincible, but it’s incredibly selfish and I cannot believe folks still think the rules don‘t apply to them, they always have what they think is justification as to why it’s different for them......the UK death rate is so high right now, it is scary, so we are hibernating as much as possible.


My sewing machine and I had several "arguments" this week, but we're getting better.  LOL!  


schumigirl said:


> Love Scotch Bonnet chilli’s too......and yes, venison is lovely marinated......


I have the recipe from Sanaa for their red chili sambal, one of the bread service dips, and it uses scotch bonnets.  So hot and yum!!  It's the restaurant in Animal Kingdom Lodge Kidani.  I wrote to them a few years ago asking for the recipe and they sent it to me, along with the cucumber raita dip.


schumigirl said:


> Tomorrow going to make a flourless chocolate cake for them as dessert for Sunday, it’s better the second day I’m told


You just talked me into making one today!  It's my favorite dessert and naturally gluten free.  Now I'm excited!


Lynne G said:


> Sad to say, yes us too saw the snow fall today. Yeah, and ooh that wind. Bad, bad hair day, and wow, hold on to the car door when opening. That windy, as 40 or so gusts were recorded. Made a very cool feeling day. Hopefully, tomorrow will be nicer, as at least the wind is to die down.


It was so bitter cold yesterday!  At least the sun is out today and tomorrow is supposed to be around 60.  I hope we're done with the snow and cold.


Charade67 said:


> Snow? Wow. That's crazy.


It is, isn't it?  But we can get snow showers into the middle to end of April sometimes.


schumigirl said:


> Tried to watch that awful show Tiger King.....nope.....couldn`t get past the way the animals are chained up and treated. Horrible. If you`re an animal lover, don`t watch it......interesting murder story though with the Carole character......but we never got much past the first episode. Just couldn't watch it.


I did watch the whole series and it is weird.  I'm with you.... I had to fast forward the animal parts because it was heartbreaking.  But I'm glad it's giving awareness to what these little animal parks/sanctuaries are really about.  


schumigirl said:


> Think we may have a Harry Potter day.....put on the big screen and veg all day


That sounds like fun!  We do that also... with HP, or LOTR, or SW.  Marathon days are great.  I'm hoping we can do a May the Fourth this year, but we still might be on lockdown. 

Off to do laundry and clean off the dining room table for tomorrow's dinner.  I have all my sewing stuff strewn across the whole table, all 6 of the chairs and the buffet table.   

Have a Blessed Easter everyone.  Stay safe!


----------



## cam757

Starting the day off slow. Harry Potter and the Sorcerers Stone is on television so of course I am watching.  Really makes me miss UOR. I am glad they are taking care of employees though. 

No plans to go out today. Had my weekly outing yesterday. Went to several stores, all were stocked with meat but none had tp or paper towels. My stash is holding up so we will be okay for a while. 

I am going the less traditional route for Easter and making a big pot of spaghetti bolognese. Since we are not getting together as a family, I will send some over to my mom. My father in law is by himself as well, so I will send some over to him. Definitely a different Easter this year. 

I did read that the weather is going to be rough Sunday night into Monday across the country. Tornadoes are so scary. Thankfully we don't live in an area where tornadoes are a common occurrence, however we did have one pass over us about 10 years ago. Certainly does sound like a freight train. I'll never forget that sound.

Beautiful day today though. Hi 60s and sunny. I will finish planting the garden today and do a little cleaning.



schumigirl said:


> Don‘t get me wrong, we liked them......but jeez.....I thought the basic old ghost chilli was hot.....Now, we do like extremely hot food.....but that was just painful.......I did use them up by making chilli oil......about 3 gallon of oil to one tiny speck of chilli......lol.......with rubber gloves and swim goggles on while I made it......oil was delicious........did give him a bottle for part of his Christmas gift......not sure he ever used it.......wimp!!



Well that is a good idea. Never thought of that. I'll have to try that. We put hot peppers in apple cider vinegar. Use it on cooked greens, like collards and turnips greens. 



schumigirl said:


> And diet starts Tuesday...….



I've been saying that for weeks but I am really going to start next week. My clothes are getting a little tight. 



mckennarose said:


> We have snow on the ground today. Ugh. It snowed last night and it was like a mini blizzard when I took the dogs out at 11 pm. Today it's cold with some remaining snow on the ground.


Wow! Snow. We only got about an inch all winter. We haven't had a good snow in several years. Maybe next winter, for now I say bring on summer 



schumigirl said:


> Tried to watch that awful show Tiger King.....nope.....couldn`t get past the way the animals are chained up and treated. Horrible. If you`re an animal lover, don`t watch it......interesting murder story though with the Carole character......but we never got much past the first episode. Just couldn't watch it.



And that is exactly why I cannot watch it. If there is a book, I may read it but I can't watch the animals in small cages. My DH watched half an episode last night. He said he didn't see what all the fuss is about and turned it off. I didn't join  him, I watched my new guilty pleasure, Benidorm. The pool reminds me of RPR


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Well, our local hospital system put out a notice yesterday afternoon that due to a shortage of tests, they are only testing people with symptoms who are over 65 or have underlying health conditions. ???  How does that even help the narrative that we've been seeing over and over to identify positive people and quarantine them?  I'm so upset because that means all the people who are positive and can't get tests are not mandated by the state to quarantine for 14 days.  Our local officials are trying to get more tests.
> Today's paper had the timeline of our cases, we had our first case in the city on March 21 and the count yesterday was over 1,000.  That's only 20 days!
> 
> My sewing machine and I had several "arguments" this week, but we're getting better.  LOL!
> 
> I have the recipe from Sanaa for their red chili sambal, one of the bread service dips, and it uses scotch bonnets.  So hot and yum!!  It's the restaurant in Animal Kingdom Lodge Kidani.  I wrote to them a few years ago asking for the recipe and they sent it to me, along with the cucumber raita dip.
> 
> You just talked me into making one today!  It's my favorite dessert and naturally gluten free.  Now I'm excited!
> 
> It was so bitter cold yesterday!  At least the sun is out today and tomorrow is supposed to be around 60.  I hope we're done with the snow and cold.
> 
> It is, isn't it?  But we can get snow showers into the middle to end of April sometimes.
> 
> I did watch the whole series and it is weird.  I'm with you.... I had to fast forward the animal parts because it was heartbreaking.  But I'm glad it's giving awareness to what these little animal parks/sanctuaries are really about.
> 
> That sounds like fun!  We do that also... with HP, or LOTR, or SW.  Marathon days are great.  I'm hoping we can do a May the Fourth this year, but we still might be on lockdown.
> 
> Off to do laundry and clean off the dining room table for tomorrow's dinner.  I have all my sewing stuff strewn across the whole table, all 6 of the chairs and the buffet table.
> 
> Have a Blessed Easter everyone.  Stay safe!




I think it was Sanaa we were supposed to be going to in May with Angryduck.......disappointed we won’t be going. Chilli‘s are so versatile......even in ice cream.....strawberry and chilli are delicious together......

Oh enjoy the flourless choc cake.......mine turned out good.....they’ll have a slice tonight and the other half tomorrow.......although really it should feed 8!!!

Yep, love a good binge watch.....but weather was just too good to miss today.......

Have a lovely Easter too........





cam757 said:


> Starting the day off slow. Harry Potter and the Sorcerers Stone is on television so of course I am watching.  Really makes me miss UOR. I am glad they are taking care of employees though.
> 
> No plans to go out today. Had my weekly outing yesterday. Went to several stores, all were stocked with meat but none had tp or paper towels. My stash is holding up so we will be okay for a while.
> 
> I am going the less traditional route for Easter and making a big pot of spaghetti bolognese. Since we are not getting together as a family, I will send some over to my mom. My father in law is by himself as well, so I will send some over to him. Definitely a different Easter this year.
> 
> I did read that the weather is going to be rough Sunday night into Monday across the country. Tornadoes are so scary. Thankfully we don't live in an area where tornadoes are a common occurrence, however we did have one pass over us about 10 years ago. Certainly does sound like a freight train. I'll never forget that sound.
> 
> Beautiful day today though. Hi 60s and sunny. I will finish planting the garden today and do a little cleaning.
> 
> 
> Well that is a good idea. Never thought of that. I'll have to try that. We put hot peppers in apple cider vinegar. Use it on cooked greens, like collards and turnips greens.
> I've been saying that for weeks but I am really going to start next week. My clothes are getting a little tight.
> 
> 
> Wow! Snow. We only got about an inch all winter. We haven't had a good snow in several years. Maybe next winter, for now I say bring on summer
> 
> 
> 
> And that is exactly why I cannot watch it. If there is a book, I may read it but I can't watch the animals in small cages. My DH watched half an episode last night. He said he didn't see what all the fuss is about and turned it off. I didn't join  him, I watched my new guilty pleasure, Benidorm. The pool reminds me of RPR



We did plan to watch the Philosophers Stone as it is called over here and the 2nd and 3rd......but as I just mentioned, weather was glorious today, so outside won us over.....

Oh Chilli Oil turns out fabulous! And if you get nice bottles with some nice packaging it makes a lovely stocking filler for friends.....

Yes, horrible show and not enjoyable. Benidorm the tv show is a hoot.....the show is so funny, later episodes not so much, but that’s common with long running shows. The real Benidorm is the tackiest, cheapest place on Earth......so that adds to the charm of the show....lol.....we’ve never set foot in the place and never will, but it is a funny show. 

Yes, clothes are getting tighter over here too.......lol......she says that as she prepares to go order pizzas to be delivered and pours a glass of wine..... 

Happy Saturday cam........



Yep, time to order pizza so we have it before the quiz tonight.......Tom and I are so competitive.......it’s a joke with all our friends and they always put us on different teams when it’s at someone’s home as apparently we are hilarious.......

When he sent the txt today to say we were doing this tonight he did comment everyone was disappointed we were on the same team.......we’ll win though!!! Maybe!


----------



## Charade67

Just finished lunch. I was craving a pizza from Blaze and still had my Pi Day reward to redeem.

Don't know what I will do the rest of the day. I've already cleaned the kitchen, dining room, and living room. I suppose I should clean the bathroom too.

We are having a beautiful day in the mid 60's I have the windows open and ma enjoying a light breeze.

Schumi - I would love  to participate in 80's trivia. That sounds like a lot of fun. I have considered ordering a Harry Potter Trivial Pursuit game for our family to play.

Lynne - I can't remember when I last dyed eggs, Now that I know some creative ways of dyeing, B is really too old for it.

Cam - You got more snow that we did. We had some flurries, but no accumulation. This was the first winter since we moved here that we didn't get any snow. 

Dh and I have found a show that we would like to binge watch, but we no longer have Amazon Prime. Has anyone watched the show Psych? I don't know how I missed it when it was on. I just discovered it a few weeks ago when one of the Hallmark channels started carrying it. The problem is that they are showing it at 5:00 in the morning.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> Guess everyone’s busy today, quiet on here.......hope doing fun stuff!!
> 
> Well *SOMEONE *on these boards was talking about chinese food, so I drove 25 minutes each way to find a drive through chinese restaurant.
> 
> Been in garden most of the day
> 
> That was my plan today, but supposed to get severe weather tomorrow so I am going to wait a weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mckennarose said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was so bitter cold yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is just so wrong to be mid-April and  still be so cold. Snow should be outlawed once its spring.
> 
> 
> 
> cam757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying that for weeks but I am really going to start next week. My clothes are getting a little tight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All of us girls have set weight goals for our December trip. Problem is I am a procrastinator so Thanksgiving will come around and yeah I dont see it ending well.
Click to expand...


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Don't know what I will do the rest of the day. I've already cleaned the kitchen, dining room, and living room. I suppose I should clean the bathroom too.


Do you hire out?
I bet you are great in keeping  a clean house.


----------



## macraven

Ok can’t say if I was productive today .....
all my days kind of blend together.

I have to look at the morning newspaper to know what day of the week it is.

I can waste time better than anyone here!

Being retired I no longer keep a daily schedule.

I make life smooth for Mr Mac and myself.
Hungry and nothing in the fridge that appeals to us, we order out.
I do clean the kitchen and one bathroom each day and let Mr Mac do other household duties.
I told him it builds character.

The last month changed my daily routine.
I used to go the ladies only gym each day and spend about 30 minutes there on the equipment and the next 45 minutes talking to others there.
Girl chatter time....

And used to go to the battlefield and take long walks.
My daily routine changed so quickly and still trying to readjust each day and do something in the house.
I never was one to vacuum every day each room
but now it is my new hobby.
Mr Mac will say to me, didn’t you just mop the bathroom floor yesterday?
Lol

Did about a week of reorganization of useless stuff in the rooms and with that job done, started back doing genealogy.
Once I start tracing roots, time gets away from
me and it’s hours later before I take a break on it.

Im not a big tv fan but now I do watch it for some shows I have never watched before.

Love it or list it is fun to watch
Of course it is all reruns but new to me.

My clothes are so tight now I decided to step
on our scale......
Absolutely scary!!!

Good thing is I have until mid September to lose some of my fat before I head to the Darkside.
Peeps I meet up with always do the picture taking.
I’d rather not be the fat girl in any ones pictures so I am hoping those I meet up with sign a disclosure not to show pics of fatty Mac....lol

Knowing how I am, I’ll be lucky if I can lose at the most 7 lbs in the next 5 months.

No beauty shops in my area are open.
That is the first thing I will hit when they reopen.

Hope all are doing okay and staying healthy!

I offered before if anyone needs certain items that they can’t get in their area, I’ll be glad to
help out.
Mr Mac is my personal shopper and he gets everything on my list when he does our grocery store run.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Do you hire out?
> I bet you are great in keeping  a clean house.


Great isn't the word I would use. I think adequate is more appropriate.  I have a small house, so It isn't too difficult to keep it clean. 

I ended up taking a nap this afternoon, so I still need to clean the bathroom.


----------



## macraven

Adequate is good enough for me.....!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Just finished lunch. I was craving a pizza from Blaze and still had my Pi Day reward to redeem.
> 
> Don't know what I will do the rest of the day. I've already cleaned the kitchen, dining room, and living room. I suppose I should clean the bathroom too.
> 
> We are having a beautiful day in the mid 60's I have the windows open and ma enjoying a light breeze.
> 
> Schumi - I would love  to participate in 80's trivia. That sounds like a lot of fun. I have considered ordering a Harry Potter Trivial Pursuit game for our family to play.
> 
> Lynne - I can't remember when I last dyed eggs, Now that I know some creative ways of dyeing, B is really too old for it.
> 
> Cam - You got more snow that we did. We had some flurries, but no accumulation. This was the first winter since we moved here that we didn't get any snow.
> 
> Dh and I have found a show that we would like to binge watch, but we no longer have Amazon Prime. Has anyone watched the show Psych? I don't know how I missed it when it was on. I just discovered it a few weeks ago when one of the Hallmark channels started carrying it. The problem is that they are showing it at 5:00 in the morning.



usually we cant be beaten on the 80’s.....tonight we came second.....disappointed!!!




Vicki......Oops.......would that have been me......lol......we have bad weather forecast too, which is why we took advantage today......




macraven said:


> Ok can’t say if I was productive today .....
> all my days kind of blend together.
> 
> I have to look at the morning newspaper to know what day of the week it is.
> 
> I can waste time better than anyone here!
> 
> Being retired I no longer keep a daily schedule.
> 
> I make life smooth for Mr Mac and myself.
> Hungry and nothing in the fridge that appeals to us, we order out.
> I do clean the kitchen and one bathroom each day and let Mr Mac do other household duties.
> I told him it builds character.
> 
> The last month changed my daily routine.
> I used to go the ladies only gym each day and spend about 30 minutes there on the equipment and the next 45 minutes talking to others there.
> Girl chatter time....
> 
> And used to go to the battlefield and take long walks.
> My daily routine changed so quickly and still trying to readjust each day and do something in the house.
> I never was one to vacuum every day each room
> but now it is my new hobby.
> Mr Mac will say to me, didn’t you just mop the bathroom floor yesterday?
> Lol
> 
> Did about a week of reorganization of useless stuff in the rooms and with that job done, started back doing genealogy.
> Once I start tracing roots, time gets away from
> me and it’s hours later before I take a break on it.
> 
> Im not a big tv fan but now I do watch it for some shows I have never watched before.
> 
> Love it or list it is fun to watch
> Of course it is all reruns but new to me.
> 
> My clothes are so tight now I decided to step
> on our scale......
> Absolutely scary!!!
> 
> Good thing is I have until mid September to lose some of my fat before I head to the Darkside.
> Peeps I meet up with always do the picture taking.
> I’d rather not be the fat girl in any ones pictures so I am hoping those I meet up with sign a disclosure not to show pics of fatty Mac....lol
> 
> Knowing how I am, I’ll be lucky if I can lose at the most 7 lbs in the next 5 months.
> 
> No beauty shops in my area are open.
> That is the first thing I will hit when they reopen.
> 
> Hope all are doing okay and staying healthy!
> 
> I offered before if anyone needs certain items that they can’t get in their area, I’ll be glad to
> help out.
> Mr Mac is my personal shopper and he gets everything on my list when he does our grocery store run.



We thank our lucky stars Kyle still works..it gives us a resonance of normality on day to day life.......otherwise we wouldn’t have a clue what day it is......choosing not to work is the best!!!

Yes 7lbs sounds about right for a September weight loss......I need to lose more as I’ve put on about 10lbs since all this started.....you have my sympathy.......yes, hair done will be my first stop when this gets back to normal.....I don’t get mani/pedis.....so hair and waxing are my luxuries.




So we spent 3 hours on our quiz tonight.......I think I assumed wrong about zoom, no time limit for all......we had such a laugh but didn’t win tonight......although we did put in a stewards enquiry as the quizmaster had the wrong answer for one.....but for friendship sake, we’ll let it go.....but for the record, we were right..... Met two new friends on there....and unbelievably they live in the next village to us.....not quite sure why we haven’t met before through mutual friends.

Tomorrow is a nothing day,.....our usual egg hunt.....of the chocolate variety.....adult or not, it’s tradition.

Then turkey for dinner.....and nothing to do all day......

Housework is all Up to date......washing baskets are completely empty and just nothing to do......I like days like that.....

Weather hasn’t to be so nice tomorrow, so it’ll be a tv day I think......

Still gutted we didn‘t win!!! Wine is a nice consolation......


----------



## macraven

Schumi next time you use zoom and play the games with your group, have Kyle listen in and he can google the answers for you....
Just have him slip you a note that can’t be seen by the others.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, that’s a shame Schumi.  Next time.

Late dinner for us, as no one new what they wanted to eat.

Steak dinner for Easter.  Sounds right to me.


----------



## Lynne G

Good puzzle to the end.


----------



## Charade67

Afternoon nap means I am awake a bedtime. Oh well, it's not like I have to be anywhere tomorrow. 
Dh turned the TV on to some boring show and promptly fell asleep. I would turn the volume down and then he would wake up, turn the volume back up, and then go back to sleep. I finally told him to go to bed. 

Tonight we were going to order from a local restaurant. Dh called, it rang a couple of times then disconnected. He tried again, and it rang a few more times and then disconnected again. He decided to give it one more try. This time someone answered with, (restaurant name). We're closed! Dh commented that with all the places that are having to close down right now they might want to be a little more polite to their customers.  We ended up going to Cookout instead. While we were waiting for our food several cars parked along the edge of the parking lot. Several guys got out of the cars and were just hanging out in the parking lot. None were ordering food. So much for social distancing. 

Nice puzzle Lynne, I kind of wish we had some to work on, but then again, we would probably get to much "help" from the cat.


----------



## macraven

Porch light is on so no one stumbles in like a drunk At this time of the morning


----------



## schumigirl

​


macraven said:


> Schumi next time you use zoom and play the games with your group, have Kyle listen in and he can google the answers for you....
> Just have him slip you a note that can’t be seen by the others.





macraven said:


> Porch light is on so no one stumbles in like a drunk At this time of the morning



We did ask him, but he gave us the rubber ear and went out to stargaze as the skies were incredibly clear last night.......although 80`s aren`t his strong point....but there were 80`s sports questions he would have known......next time I hope it`s cloudy when we have a zoom quiz......lol......glad of the light this morning......we never get drunk.......but maybe a little tipsy 





Sunday again........bacon for breakfast. Although yesterday I made breakfast potatoes for the first time in ages.....wish I`d kept them for today. First time I ever kept leftover roast potatoes from Friday. Seems I can do it...….

Today will be extra quiet......we don't make a big thing of Easter, but it was usually a day some of us got together occasionally for brunch. So, it`s just different. Will miss it, but got to follow rules...….and hopefully this will be over sooner if we all do that.

But....lazy day.....will call family and watch some tv. Cook the turkey later too. Usual dinner time later...….

We did our Chocolate Easter Egg hunt this morning......all adults, but very traditional......Tom hides them, Kyle and I go search ...it`s fun. 

Have a good Sunday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, many a year us all adults searched for our Easter basket.  Have a nice Easter Sunday, Schumi.  

Yes, we would have all come together for dinner, but just us 4 is fine, given the circumstances. Since we are hoping to see 70 degrees this afternoon, firing up the grill for our steaks seems to be a go. Very stormy Monday predicted, but that is okay, no need to be on the road commuting tomorrow, online anyway. The normal work week now. And yeah, the days are starting to blend. Telecommuting is fine for some, and I don’t mind occasionally, but I don’t think I would like to do it full time. I am a creature of routine, and there is something to be said, that a normal face to face meeting is some of the best ways to get things done, and not via a screen.

But as routine as I am, I have the light on, for any homie that is up before sunrise, like me. It seems very dark out. But I hear traffic out since about an hour ago. I just can’t sleep too late. Well, once in awhile I can.

Happy Easter homies


----------



## mckennarose

Good Morning and Happy Easter!

It's a bright, sunny day and not too cold out.  I'm happy about that!  The ham is in the oven, I made the flourless chocolate cake yesterday and we'll start the potatoes in a little while.  

All my kids and I will skype later with my mom and dad, which we're looking forward to.  My mom was really sad yesterday, not being able to see us, go to church, have our traditional dinner.  I'm hoping it will brighten her day a little, even if it gets chaotic when we're all online at the same time.



schumigirl said:


> I think it was Sanaa we were supposed to be going to in May with Angryduck.......disappointed we won’t be going. Chilli‘s are so versatile......even in ice cream.....strawberry and chilli are delicious together......


I just ordered a jar of Calabrian chilis... I can't wait until they come in! 
Sanaa is one of our favorites and the bread service is wonderful.  They even have a gluten free naan!  Let me know if you would like to try the red chili sambal or cucumber raita recipies, I'll be happy to send them along.



macraven said:


> No beauty shops in my area are open.
> That is the first thing I will hit when they reopen.


Funny story.... I had to cut hubby's hair this past week!  He's still working and his hair was getting too crazy so I facetimed a relative who is a hair stylist and she walked me through it.  It actually came out pretty good!  

I was facetiming one of my daughters last night and while we were talking, her boyfriend got a call that one of his good friends tested positive.  Needless to say, it freaked him out.  He told me a lot of the younger kids (mid 20's) were still getting together and they had a BBQ last week where there were about 100 of them together!  Stupid, stupid, stupid!  My daughter and her boyfriend have not left the house in weeks, so they're still ok, but some of the others in their friend group are now feeling sick too.  I feel bad for them and some of them still live with family so they need to quarantine themselves and the whole families.  This is a good wake up call for all of them who thought they were invincible.  The poor kids are now freaking out, fighting with each other on who is to blame, which is very sad.  

I'm soooo glad my daughter and her boyfriend were thinking more maturely and took self isolation seriously.  Sigh.......


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Robo56

Happy Easter Sans family

















  Couldn’t pick just one.




mckennarose said:


> We have snow on the ground today. Ugh. It snowed last night and it was like a mini blizzard when I took the dogs out at 11 pm. Today it's cold with some remaining snow on the ground.



I will not complain about 55 degrees anymore.




mckennarose said:


> Here are a few I made. I had leftover material from my Penguins Minnie ears I made and was going to wear in May, with the hope the Pens would’ve been on the playoffs. Neither the playoffs or my trip was happening so I made a mask with the leftovers.



Wow....masks and ears. They are awesome. So great that the masks  are versatile for use alone or with N95.




Charade67 said:


> The one I am most bummed about is my brother's wedding reception that was supposed to be May 30. Now it looks like that will have to be postponed.



It’s so sad so many things have to be put on hold.




mckennarose said:


> My sewing machine and I had several "arguments" this week, but we're getting better. LOL!



There is an issue with this machine I bought. It just breaks a needle out of the blue every once in awhile. I need to take it back and do exchange for another one, Will have to call Joann Fabric. My sister thinks there is something wrong underneath were needle is going in.




cam757 said:


> I am going the less traditional route for Easter and making a big pot of spaghetti bolognese.



Sounds yummy.




schumigirl said:


> Still gutted we didn‘t win!!! Wine is a nice consolation......



There is always another time to win for sure. Wine is a great consolation.

Yeah.....to your chocolate Easter Egg hunt.


Miss not having everyone over for Easter. We will plan a get together at some point in future when it’s safe to do so.

Hubby wanted some chili. So made a pot yesterday evening and we had an egg salad sandwich to go along with it. I made him some peanut butter cookies. I found this recipe for the cookie in a Taste of Homes magazine and it is the best peanut butter cookie recipe.

I need to clean the gas grill today. Going to grill some steaks for Easter Dinner this evening. 

We usually have everyone over for dinner and have a Easter Egg hunt for the littles. Will miss that.

Hubby said he wanted a country breakfast for brunch. 

We watched the Wizard of Oz last night. Going to watch The Adventures of Robin Hood with Basil Rathbone and Errol Flynn this evening. An oldie, but goody.

Watched online church. It was a good service.

Wishing all the Sans family a blessed Easter.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Happy Easter everyone!
> 
> View attachment 487437View attachment 487437



Would have been much prettier with a blue star........  


Just kidding.......Happy Easter


I bet those eggs with a G taste funny though........probably cheesy!!!!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Robo56 said:


> Happy Easter Sans family
> 
> View attachment 487438
> 
> View attachment 487439
> 
> View attachment 487440
> 
> View attachment 487441
> 
> View attachment 487442
> 
> View attachment 487443
> 
> View attachment 487444
> 
> View attachment 487445
> 
> Couldn’t pick just one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not complain about 55 degrees anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....masks and ears. They are awesome. So great that the masks  are versatile for use alone or with N95.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s so sad so many things have to be put on hold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an issue with this machine I bought. It just breaks a needle out of the blue every once in awhile. I need to take it back and do exchange for another one, Will have to call Joann Fabric. My sister thinks there is something wrong underneath were needle is going in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is always another time to win for sure. Wine is a great consolation.
> 
> Yeah.....to your chocolate Easter Egg hunt.
> 
> 
> Miss not having everyone over for Easter. We will plan a get together at some point in future when it’s safe to do so.
> 
> Hubby wanted some chili. So made a pot yesterday evening and we had an egg salad sandwich to go along with it. I made him some peanut butter cookies. I found this recipe for the cookie in a Taste of Homes magazine and it is the best peanut butter cookie recipe.
> 
> I need to clean the gas grill today. Going to grill some steaks for Easter Dinner this evening.
> 
> We usually have everyone over for dinner and have a Easter Egg hunt for the littles. Will miss that.
> 
> Hubby said he wanted a country breakfast for brunch.
> 
> We watched the Wizard of Oz last night. Going to watch The Adventures of Robin Hood with Basil Rathbone and Errol Flynn this evening. An oldie, but goody.
> 
> Watched online church. It was a good service.
> 
> Wishing all the Sans family a blessed Easter.



Sweet Jellybean


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I bet those eggs with a G taste funny though........probably cheesy!!!!!




The cheesier the better!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> need to clean the gas grill today. Going to grill some steaks for Easter Dinner this evening.
> 
> We usually have everyone over for dinner and have a Easter Egg hunt for the littles. Will miss that.


Can’t find replacement tank of propane. Everywhere here out for last 3 weeks. Strange

I still made a nice spread, turkey & ham with plenty of sides and pumpkin pie and jello parfaits. Hey, gotta work that pantry lol.  Packaged 2 boxes of it up for two of my kids’ households and just delivered. My new nick name is Gruber. Grandma uber lol

The eldest DS had a brunch today for a few family members and friends (don’t get me started. Dont care if socially distancing or not, it was a supremely stupid idea).  No food for them, they will have plenty of leftovers. GD will get dropped off soon here for the week. Will wait to eat with her as ‘expendable/essential’ DH Already Headed into work.

will say it was challenging to find the groceries I needed today. going thru the ritual of cooking a holiday meal has given me the morale boost I was sorely needing.  This, too, shall indeed pass. Hope you all experienced some bright spots today to recharge!


----------



## macraven

Happy Easter!
Hope all are having a great day.

dominoes pizza for us later tonight
Sunday ritual


----------



## tink1957

Happy Easter to all!   

I actually have today off for the first time in all the 9 years I've worked in the garden center.

We celebrated today by grilling out and shortly we will play bingo with small prizes to add to the fun.  It's just 4 of us Danielle, Trey, me and their dad.  We all see each other most days so no added exposure to worry about.  It's so nice to be able to relax and enjoy the day.

Hope everyone has a fantastic day


----------



## bobbie68

Hello I just want to wish a Happy Easter to my SANS Family. May everyone have a blessed day.


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> View attachment 487070


This could be Vancouver too lol


----------



## Sue M

Happy Easter    Quiet day here. But sunny. I attended Easter Sunday service via Zoom. Baked the family oatmeal choc chip cookies this afternoon.
Had our Easter dinner yesterday, just mr, me, older sister and brother-in-law. Missed having youngest,fiance, and her BFF and husband over.
Husband bought a ham from our fav butcher. It was very good. The usual sides, yams, white potatoes, green bean casserole, and the ham. Glazed with Maple Syrup and mustard. Very yummy. Key Lime pie dessert!  
Left overs tonight.


----------



## tink1957

Mac...looks like some bad weather is headed your way...take care and stay safe


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Hope everyone has a nice Easter Sunday. Ours was very lazy. We had a Zoom meeting with our Sunday school class, lunch from a local hibachi place, and then I napped. I will probably be awake most of the night, but I don't have to go into work tomorrow.  I think dh and I will start binge watching a show tonight. 

Did i mention that I talked (well, texted) with my brother and he and his finacee have decided to change their wedding date? Since they can't get married on the beach like they had planned, they decided to just get married on the steps of their church this Friday. I have already decided that once we are past the virus crisis I will schedule a trip to GA. I would really like to meet my new SIL. 

Dh has gone out in search of food. Tomorrow I start cooking again.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, this afternoon I heard fire trucks close to home every so many 10 or so minutes.  I was like, must be a big fire close.  Thinking high school or other.  Well, was taking the trash out, and saw the first big fire truck start up our only street entrance.  Thinking the fire is up our street, except they were going slow.  Second truck had the Easter Bunny and friend waving to all.  Last truck behind the Bunny truck was also loud.  Sweet of our local fire station. 

Steak on the grill, fresh tomatoes and pan fried on the grill some green peppers and onions. Very tasty meal, with a steak and 1/2 one left. We were hungry. Cooked 4 large ones.

With that, a nice quiet night, and all are in mode getting ready for work and school tomorrow. Yeah, and storm warnings issued for the morning tomorrow, with damaging 60 mph winds. Eek, glad no commute for me, and hope my trash cans stay upright before being empty after the trash truck dumps them.

Good night all.


----------



## Sue M

Charade I’ve heard of several couples that just decided to get married anyway, with just immediate family present. Then having the reception later.  Have you face timed or Skyped with them?  That will be a fun trip when you’re able to go to GA!  I haven’t been in ages. Does your brother live near Mac?

Lynne how fun that the Firemen did that!  The Easter Bunny came!  This is the first year my community hasn’t put on the traditional Easter egg hunt.  We used to go when my girls were that age. It was always fun. The Easter Bunny was there, and there was always hot coffee and donuts for the parents. 
I hate wind storms!  Hope there’s no damage or power out. Stay safe.


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> Charade I’ve heard of several couples that just decided to get married anyway, with just immediate family present. Then having the reception later. Have you face timed or Skyped with them? That will be a fun trip when you’re able to go to GA! I haven’t been in ages. Does your brother live near Mac?


The original plan was to get married on the beach at St. George Island in Florida on 5/19 and then have a reception on 5/30. They haven’t cancelled the reception yet, but I have a feeling it will get postponed until later. My brother lives about an hour and 45 minutes from Mac. 
No video chats yet. So far we have only texted. He did send me a picture of the two of them though.

I woke up a little while ago to the sound of very heavy rain. It seems to have stopped for now, but we may get more storms later in the morning.


----------



## schumigirl

​






Robo56 said:


> Happy Easter Sans family
> 
> View attachment 487438
> 
> View attachment 487439
> 
> View attachment 487440
> 
> View attachment 487441
> 
> View attachment 487442
> 
> View attachment 487443
> 
> View attachment 487444
> 
> View attachment 487445
> 
> Couldn’t pick just one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not complain about 55 degrees anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....masks and ears. They are awesome. So great that the masks  are versatile for use alone or with N95.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s so sad so many things have to be put on hold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an issue with this machine I bought. It just breaks a needle out of the blue every once in awhile. I need to take it back and do exchange for another one, Will have to call Joann Fabric. My sister thinks there is something wrong underneath were needle is going in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is always another time to win for sure. Wine is a great consolation.
> 
> Yeah.....to your chocolate Easter Egg hunt.
> 
> 
> Miss not having everyone over for Easter. We will plan a get together at some point in future when it’s safe to do so.
> 
> Hubby wanted some chili. So made a pot yesterday evening and we had an egg salad sandwich to go along with it. I made him some peanut butter cookies. I found this recipe for the cookie in a Taste of Homes magazine and it is the best peanut butter cookie recipe.
> 
> I need to clean the gas grill today. Going to grill some steaks for Easter Dinner this evening.
> 
> We usually have everyone over for dinner and have a Easter Egg hunt for the littles. Will miss that.
> 
> Hubby said he wanted a country breakfast for brunch.
> 
> We watched the Wizard of Oz last night. Going to watch The Adventures of Robin Hood with Basil Rathbone and Errol Flynn this evening. An oldie, but goody.
> 
> Watched online church. It was a good service.
> 
> Wishing all the Sans family a blessed Easter.



We are huge fans of Basil Rathbone movies.....any of them, although some are turkeys!!! But he is the definitive Sherlock Holmes for us.....we watch them regularly on miserable winter days......or days like this as our weather sucks today!!!

Glad you`re doing ok and yes, it`s a shame you couldn't have the usual Easter with family…...we understand of course, but doesn't make it any easier.....





keishashadow said:


> Can’t find replacement tank of propane. Everywhere here out for last 3 weeks. Strange
> 
> I still made a nice spread, turkey & ham with plenty of sides and pumpkin pie and jello parfaits. Hey, gotta work that pantry lol.  Packaged 2 boxes of it up for two of my kids’ households and just delivered. My new nick name is Gruber. Grandma uber lol
> 
> The eldest DS had a brunch today for a few family members and friends (don’t get me started. Dont care if socially distancing or not, it was a supremely stupid idea).  No food for them, they will have plenty of leftovers. GD will get dropped off soon here for the week. Will wait to eat with her as ‘expendable/essential’ DH Already Headed into work.
> 
> will say it was challenging to find the groceries I needed today. going thru the ritual of cooking a holiday meal has given me the morale boost I was sorely needing.  This, too, shall indeed pass. Hope you all experienced some bright spots today to recharge!



Glad the food was good Keisha....your food always sounds delicious!!!  Yes, I agree cooking yesterday, as it was similar to a Christmas dinner for us was a lot of fun...….yes, it will pass.

LOVE the Gruber reference.…….long as they don't prefix it with Hans......lol...….





macraven said:


> Happy Easter!
> Hope all are having a great day.
> 
> dominoes pizza for us later tonight
> Sunday ritual



We had pizza Saturday night and it was divine......local place though....Domino`s in the UK sucks!!! Massively overpriced and tasteless......don't know anyone of my friends that use them over here, but glad you enjoy them.

Hope your weather doesn't get too bad as forecast......





tink1957 said:


> Happy Easter to all!
> 
> I actually have today off for the first time in all the 9 years I've worked in the garden center.
> 
> We celebrated today by grilling out and shortly we will play bingo with small prizes to add to the fun.  It's just 4 of us Danielle, Trey, me and their dad.  We all see each other most days so no added exposure to worry about.  It's so nice to be able to relax and enjoy the day.
> 
> Hope everyone has a fantastic day




Good to see you Vicki.....and glad you finally got an Easter off and had such a good day!!! Food sounds good too......say hi to your lovely kids from me......






Lynne G said:


> Aww, this afternoon I heard fire trucks close to home every so many 10 or so minutes.  I was like, must be a big fire close.  Thinking high school or other.  Well, was taking the trash out, and saw the first big fire truck start up our only street entrance.  Thinking the fire is up our street, except they were going slow.  Second truck had the Easter Bunny and friend waving to all.  Last truck behind the Bunny truck was also loud.  Sweet of our local fire station.
> 
> Steak on the grill, fresh tomatoes and pan fried on the grill some green peppers and onions. Very tasty meal, with a steak and 1/2 one left. We were hungry. Cooked 4 large ones.
> 
> With that, a nice quiet night, and all are in mode getting ready for work and school tomorrow. Yeah, and storm warnings issued for the morning tomorrow, with damaging 60 mph winds. Eek, glad no commute for me, and hope my trash cans stay upright before being empty after the trash truck dumps them.
> 
> Good night all.
> 
> View attachment 487564
> 
> View attachment 487565



Steaks always sound good!!!! Hope you don`t get hit hard with the incoming storm, looks nasty!!!

So, it`s not a Holiday today where you are today? It`s a four day weekend for Easter here. Bank Holidays are Good Friday and Easter Monday....Kyle isn't due to start work again till tomorrow......from home of course.




Yesterday was a nice day in the end......sun came out and we enjoyed some beautiful turkey.

Zoomed with friends and family who we miss terribly...….we have lived away from our families in different places almost since we got married, but during holidays and such you feel the distance more. But, at least we know we are keeping each other safe. Get togethers will happen again.

Mum has free calls on her mobile phone for the duration of this, I was telling mac over the weekend, she called me about six times one day alone lol....nice though.....but yesterday she called as she was worried about her friend who lives two doors down from her. She wasn't answering her phone and of course she`s not supposed to be out anywhere.........eventually she was so worried she called friends daughter who casually said oh she`s here for Easter dinner...… So was the husbands father......all from different households......crazy!!! Mum gave her such a talking too on the phone last night. All of them have underlying health issues too. Not quite sure what folks are thinking...….

We had some people on the news break the quarantine rules, but not too many....there`s always the few though who think rules don't apply to them.

Today we have grey skies and it`s windy, not stormy type but very cold. it`s 40f but feels colder. Won`t be going out walking in the woods today and maybe the folks who were breaking quarantine will stay in.

Washing machine is on......but no other housework to be done....all up to date. The lady who came to clean our home before all this started, was supposed to be being kept on for certain things, but of course that's been postponed. Will get her back as soon as we can.

Turkey noodle soup for lunch today.....and spicy chicken, pineapple and ginger stir fry for me for dinner tonight......my guys want fish and chips.....we portioned up the turkey last night and froze around four other meals for three....large turkey after all.

Day of tv and trying not to snack...….even harder when it`s colder. Before this virus started I sorted out all my books and had all new shelving units fitted in a different room for them all....took me weeks to do it all as I have an awful lot of books.....I said last night, I wished I`d waited till now as it would pass some more time and it`s something I love doing.....Tom said he`s not moving them all back!!!! No, maybe not. But, I think everyone is trying to find things to do to help pass the time.....

I did try to organise our book group to work through Zoom....but only 5 of us wanted to do it....and a couple of the women don`t have computers....in this day I`m always surprised at that.

But, have a good Monday.....


----------



## Lynne G

While our banks might be closed, it is not a Federal holiday here, Schumi.  Though if the local kids were still going to school many would have had the day off. My local school always had the Thursday through Monday off for Easter break.  Sigh, the Spring is the longest time between holidays.  Next holiday off is our Memorial Day, at the end of May.  

Before my alarm went off, I woke up, as oh it's raining. Did go back to sleep, alarm did go off, and by the time I got out of the shower, much louder rain has been falling and is continuing still. Rain is beating on my windows. Roads sound very wet. Stormy yes, and thanks Schumi. We are hunkered down and dry. And I have my tea. And yep, it certainly feels like a Monday.

Enjoy your Easter sweets today.  

And an awww, my second oldest niece sent a picture of her two young kids all dressed up.  And my nephew sent one of his three kids, with matching dress clothes.  So cute to see all my great nieces and great nephews.  Yeah, and it was sad not to do our normal get together and finding baskets and eating too much food.  But was a perfect enough Easter, as we were all enjoying our own families, and sharing phone calls and pictures.  And yeah, I have to say, as little one is no fan of ham, I tend to not cook it much either, as I have to be in the mood for it.  So, steak on the grill with the warmest of days this week, was a happy Easter for us.  And while we did not hide baskets or eggs, candy did make an appearance, with some still to be enjoyed today.  Like with my tea. LOL. (true though  )


----------



## Sue M

Well almost 4:00 am here. Ugh. Haven’t slept well tonight, and still holding on to a shred that I may somehow get back to sleep maybe for a couple hrs  

Easter Monday here, a bank holiday. Not that it matters much this year as most businesses are closed and schools too.

I think it will be another sunny day here. I’ll go at 10:00 to pick up my mask a community group is sewing for people. Then need to pick up a few items at grocery for my soup. Making a ham soup. The bone should make a nice soup.  And some garden clean up needs doing.

Have a good day Sans. I’m going to try to get back to sleep!


----------



## cam757

Happy Day after Easter. Hope everyone had a good day.  Very low key for us.  Got up in the morning and made chocolate peanut butter eggs.  I had some beautiful strawberries so I dipped a few in the dipping chocolate I had leftover.   I was so tired last night I forgot about them so I guess I will have to eat them tonight    Made my pot of spaghetti and sent some to my mom and father in law. It wasn't my best day of cooking. I tried to make individual banana puddings to take to my mom and FIL but my first batch of pastry cream did not come out and the second batch only made enough for one. I was running low on eggs so no banana pudding for them.  I made them both a dozen bite sized peanut butter eggs so I was still able to send them something sweet.  

A very nasty day today.  Wind and storms in the forecast for today.  We are under a tornado watch until this afternoon. High near 80 but will cool off the rest of the week.

Leftover spaghetti for dinner tonight.  I have to use up some bananas so I may make some banana bread tonight.  Once that is gone, diet begins. I am starting to get my double chin back...ughh



macraven said:


> Did about a week of reorganization of useless stuff in the rooms and with that job done, started back doing genealogy.
> Once I start tracing roots, time gets away from
> me and it’s hours later before I take a break on it.



I used to spend countless hours doing genealogy and still dabble in it when I can.  Time can certainly get away from you but it is fascinating.


----------



## RAPstar

What day is it? Who am I?


----------



## KStarfish82

Good morning!

Hope everyone is healthy and well!

Hopefully those who celebrate had a great Easter!


----------



## Charade67

Crazy weather last night. We have flooding and downed trees iin some areas. We also have several road closures.  It looks like it has all passed though. It looks like we will have some sun for the rest of the day. 

Dinner is in the crock pot. I don't know what I will do for the rest of the day. Dh is complaining that he needs exercise becasue his weight has gone up. This is the same man who has been having dessert with almost every meal. 



Lynne G said:


> While our banks might be closed, it is not a Federal holiday here


I don't think the banks here are closed today. I don't think they were closed on Friday either. It's interesting how different areas handle the Easter holidays. 



cam757 said:


> I used to spend countless hours doing genealogy and still dabble in it when I can. Time can certainly get away from you but it is fascinating.


Years ago I got interested in family history. I found tons of information on my mom's family going all the way back to the early 1600's. On my dad's side I got stuck in the 1850's when the family started coming over from Ireland.  B got her unusual middle name from a family name I discovered when I was researching my mom's family.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  A Robbie post.  Hope all is well with you.

Sue, hope you got back to sleep.

Cam, yep, we even have a tornado risk too, with this stormy day. Winds have been guesting to 60 to 70 mph now. News had the local power companies showing their ready. Many will have lines down, from winds and trees. Nice you were playing Betty Crocker for your parents and family. Love a kitchen smelling of good food cooking. 

Charade, thanks for sharing, LoL.  This storm is nasty will all the rain and high winds.  Glad it will be clear by tonight.  Yeah, I think all will be happy to be back to routine, and loose some weight in the process.  Yeah, I never had so many snacks in my office, then I do at home. We oddly rarely have dessert.  Mostly family will look for sweet later in the evening, or not at all.  

With that, yeah it’s a Monday.  Good thing the post office should be open.  Need to mail a letter in the time it is not raining too hard.  Either that, or I will ask DH to go.


----------



## Bethany10

Good Monday morning all. 

Easter Sunday was quiet for us, kid number 1 (the 11 year old) decided he just couldn't wait for his chocolate bunny and woke me up at 4 to see if he could go downstairs. Kid number 2 (turning 14 on Sunday) wisely did not wake me up when she got up at 6 to get her chocolate bunny. 

We had a lovely dinner, for which I did not screw up the standing rib roast (only second time I've made it) and early to bed for me. 

Back to the grind this morning, I need coffee.


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Happy Day after Easter. Hope everyone had a good day.  Very low key for us.  Got up in the morning and made chocolate peanut butter eggs.  I had some beautiful strawberries so I dipped a few in the dipping chocolate I had leftover.   I was so tired last night I forgot about them so I guess I will have to eat them tonight    Made my pot of spaghetti and sent some to my mom and father in law. It wasn't my best day of cooking. I tried to make individual banana puddings to take to my mom and FIL but my first batch of pastry cream did not come out and the second batch only made enough for one. I was running low on eggs so no banana pudding for them.  I made them both a dozen bite sized peanut butter eggs so I still was able to send them something sweet.
> 
> A very nasty day today.  Wind and storms in the forecast for today.  We are under a tornado watch until this afternoon. High near 80 but will cool off the rest of the week.
> 
> Leftover spaghetti for dinner tonight.  I have to use up some bananas so I may make some banana bread tonight.  Once that is gone, diet begins. I am starting to get my double chin back...ughh
> 
> 
> 
> I used to spend countless hours doing genealogy and still dabble in it when I can.  Time can certainly get away from you but it is fascinating.



lol.....Tom and I have both put on around 6lbs this last three weeks......not quite sure how that happened.......

Love strawberries.......sounds nice.......and hope tornadoes avoid you. 




Charade67 said:


> Crazy weather last night. We have flooding and downed trees iin some areas. We also have several road closures.  It looks like it has all passed though. It looks like we will have some sun for the rest of the day.
> 
> Dinner is in the crock pot. I don't know what I will do for the rest of the day. Dh is complaining that he needs exercise becasue his weight has gone up. This is the same man who has been having dessert with almost every meal.
> 
> 
> I don't think the banks here are closed today. I don't think they were closed on Friday either. It's interesting how different areas handle the Easter holidays.
> 
> 
> Years ago I got interested in family history. I found tons of information on my mom's family going all the way back to the early 1600's. On my dad's side I got stuck in the 1850's when the family started coming over from Ireland.  B got her unusual middle name from a family name I discovered when I was researching my mom's family.



Yep, desserts will do that for you every time!!!




Lynne G said:


> Yay!  A Robbie post.  Hope all is well with you.
> 
> Sue, hope you got back to sleep.
> 
> Cam, yep, we even have a tornado risk too, with this stormy day. Winds have been guesting to 60 to 70 mph now. News had the local power companies showing their ready. Many will have lines down, from winds and trees. Nice you were playing Betty Crocker for your parents and family. Love a kitchen smelling of good food cooking.
> 
> Charade, thanks for sharing, LoL.  This storm is nasty will all the rain and high winds.  Glad it will be clear by tonight.  Yeah, I think all will be happy to be back to routine, and loose some weight in the process.  Yeah, I never had so many snacks in my office, then I do at home. We oddly rarely have dessert.  Mostly family will look for sweet later in the evening, or not at all.
> 
> With that, yeah it’s a Monday.  Good thing the post office should be open.  Need to mail a letter in the time it is not raining too hard.  Either that, or I will ask DH to go.



Your weather sounds atrocious.......those winds sound dreadful. We have dessert if I make ice cream or make something myself, I very rarely buy a specific dessert. And most nights we don‘t bother. Prefer a snack later.......

No post for us today with Holiday Monday.......





Bethany10 said:


> Good Monday morning all.
> 
> Easter Sunday was quiet for us, kid number 1 (the 11 year old) decided he just couldn't wait for his chocolate bunny and woke me up at 4 to see if he could go downstairs. Kid number 2 (turning 14 on Sunday) wisely did not wake me up when she got up at 6 to get her chocolate bunny.
> 
> We had a lovely dinner, for which I did not screw up the standing rib roast (only second time I've made it) and early to bed for me.
> 
> Back to the grind this morning, I need coffee.



We love Rib Roast and have it regularly.......I did worry about not doing it right first couple of times years ago, now I bung it in and don’t think about it.....beautiful meat though!! Glad you had a nice day though.......


Sun is trying to break through here......still cold. So no walks.

Coming up to week 4 of lockdown here. We are still on the ascent with deaths which is tragic. Medics are still appealing to folks to stay home and don’t mix with others unless you have an essential job or grocery shop.

Zoomed with a couple of friends today.....they‘re doing ok....I think everyone I know is actually fine.......and making the best of it without moaning.......

I speak a little German so may go online and buy one of those language courses to up the ability.......well, it’s something else to do. Been reading more and watching a lot of tv!!! Not too much to complain about........

Just been asked when dinner is.......er, another two hours away...so apparently it’s snack time for some......


----------



## RAPstar

I had a pleasant surprise when I checked my bank this morning, got my stimulus deposit. Guess who just paid the deposit for their September trip?! lol It's more planning than vacation, I'm 90% sure I'm gonna move to Orlando next year. I have some work bonuses happening this year that's going to make it possible, and my job is ending the end of the year anyway so I might as well try


----------



## Sue M

RAPstar & KStarfish, and everyone. 

Charade it is interesting how different parts of the world handle holidays. We also have a 4 day weekend here with Good Friday and Easter Monday statutory holidays. Doesn’t make much of a difference this year as not much open! 
Scary weather for you. Hopefully no downed trees crashed into houses.
We did a bit of a genealogy search here this fall on Mr side of family. It started when his cousin passed away and his widow sent on some very old family pics from 1800’s and I was curious who they were.

Bethanny love a standing rib dinner!  Glad it turned out well!

Lynne, yep I did get back to sleep for a couple of hours! 

The sun is out, I better get my day going, pick up my mask, and go to grocery store so I can get back to slow cook that ham bone for my soup.


----------



## Sue M

RAPstar said:


> I had a pleasant surprise when I checked my bank this morning, got my stimulus deposit. Guess who just paid the deposit for their September trip?! lol It's more planning than vacation, I'm 90% sure I'm gonna move to Orlando next year. I have some work bonuses happening this year that's going to make it possible, and my job is ending the end of the year anyway so I might as well try


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> I had a pleasant surprise when I checked my bank this morning, got my stimulus deposit. Guess who just paid the deposit for their September trip?! lol It's more planning than vacation, I'm 90% sure I'm gonna move to Orlando next year. I have some work bonuses happening this year that's going to make it possible, and my job is ending the end of the year anyway so I might as well try



Hey stranger.......long time no see!!

When are you planning to go in September.......and congrats on the move to Orlando!! That’s some nice plans to make.......




Dinner was lovely......nice and spicy stir fry for me and they loved their fish and chips......

I had made some coconut ice cream.......it was lovely and very refreshing after the spicy dish!

Planning some movie or other tonight.....maybe Austin Powers, haven’t watched those two in a while......third one was rubbish so will give that one a miss.

But, tomorrow the weather has to be much nicer than today, so at least we’ll get up into the woods a walk.

Seems people were taking notice of the quarantine today and beaches and parks weren’t crammed with folks who have become known as Covidiots by the press.......very apt. Although it was cold today after a few glorious days........

Phone call to mum, then movies.........


----------



## Lynne G

Way to go RAPstar!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just stopping in for a very quick visit!

It sounds like everyone had a great Easter, even with the restrictions of isolation.  It also sounds like some nasty weather was around some of you for the weekend.  @Charade67  flooding and downed power lines.  That is not fun.  Hopefully everything is restored fairly fast.  

The easter bunny did make an appearance this year again.  The boys enjoyed their baskets of goodies.  We enjoyed our turkey and all the trimmings on Saturday.  I baked an apple pie to use up some apples that needed to be eaten.  So it worked out good.  A little flour, butter and a few other ingredients, and bang...a nice flaky crust and warm yummy apple pie for dessert!   We have lots of left over turkey, We ate one portion yesterday as it was a fend for yourself day.  

I mostly worked on my course work all weekend.  I'm cheating at work, and working on some right now.  Most of the papers on my desk are completed and filed away.  

The sun is shinning and the snow is continuing to melt.  We woke up Friday morning to a light dusting of snow, but the sun came out and blasted it away.  It hasn't been incredibly war,m, but warm enough to melt the snow.  So I'll take that!!!!  I'm soaking up as much sunlight as I can!

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Another lazy day although I did manage to finally get the bathroom clean.  I need to get up and start moving around more. I am starting to become one with my recliner. 

Dinner was a crock pot chicken casserole that I had never made before. It turned out pretty good. We had almost finished dinner when I realized that I forgot to add the bacon. Will have to remember next time. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, thanks for sharing, LoL. This storm is nasty will all the rain and high winds. Glad it will be clear by tonight.


 Hope you didn't get too much damage in your area. 



Bethany10 said:


> Easter Sunday was quiet for us, kid number 1 (the 11 year old) decided he just couldn't wait for his chocolate bunny and woke me up at 4 to see if he could go downstairs. Kid number 2 (turning 14 on Sunday) wisely did not wake me up when she got up at 6 to get her chocolate bunny.


I didn't get any chocolate and now I'm regretting it.  I hope the stores still have some Easter clearance chocolate when I go back. 



RAPstar said:


> I had a pleasant surprise when I checked my bank this morning, got my stimulus deposit.


 Good to hear they are starting to arrive. I get a text message from my bank whenever a deposit is made. Hopefully I will see one soon. 



Sue M said:


> The sun is out, I better get my day going, pick up my mask, and go to grocery store so I can get back to slow cook that ham bone for my soup.


 I have been mask resistant for awhile, but now some stores are requiring them. I tried making a no sew mask, but it looks ridiculous. I'm trying to find someone local to make one for me. 



schumigirl said:


> folks who have become known as Covidiots by the press.


Covidiots - I love that word.

I was looking at my Facebook memories today. Exactly 1 year ago today I was at Universal for B's band trip.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Charade67 said:


> Another lazy day although I did manage to finally get the bathroom clean.  I need to get up and start moving around more. I am starting to become one with my recliner.
> 
> Dinner was a crock pot chicken casserole that I had never made before. It turned out pretty good. We had almost finished dinner when I realized that I forgot to add the bacon. Will have to remember next time.
> 
> Hope you didn't get too much damage in your area.
> 
> I didn't get any chocolate and now I'm regretting it.  I hope the stores still have some Easter clearance chocolate when I go back.
> 
> Good to hear they are starting to arrive. I get a text message from my bank whenever a deposit is made. Hopefully I will see one soon.
> 
> I have been mask resistant for awhile, but now some stores are requiring them. I tried making a no sew mask, but it looks ridiculous. I'm trying to find someone local to make one for me.
> 
> 
> Covidiots - I love that word.
> 
> I was looking at my Facebook memories today. Exactly 1 year ago today I was at Universal for B's band trip.



Bacon!!!!!

@RAPstar sounds like you have an exciting future to look forward to, save us a spot as we hope to be making the move in the next few years or sooner, I do look at homes often for sale, nothing I’ve been stuck on yet though and not 100% if it will be Orlando or Tampa area!?!!??!

Wife has gone to pickup Broccoli beef and Cashew chicken and crab Rangoons we will share as the portions are HUGE!


----------



## Sue M

Charade, this is the first day for me wearing mask. I can’t say I like it, I found it annoying and wanted to fidget with it. Just one more thing to get used to   I’ll only wear it going into stores. I’m fortunate to live in a community that’s more like a small town. Volunteers were sewing them for free. I’m grateful to have one, even though I don’t enjoy wearing it lol! I picked a mint green one with dragonfly’s. They always remind me of my grandma.

I didn’t get any chocolate either. Maybe I’ll find some sugar free stuff. Ugh.
Forgot the Bacon?  That’s almost a cus word here!
I got compliments on my ham soup so yay!

DisneyLife, I’ll be right over for some crab, yum. 

Pumpkin your dinner sounds great. And warm apple pie, yum. We did Saturday too, since it was just us. Key Lime pie dessert. Feeling quite sorry for myself that I couldn’t eat any. Lol. Glad the Great White North is finally thawing.


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> What day is it? Who am I?


You sound like me...
Welcome back home!


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> lol.....Tom and I have both put on around 6lbs this last three weeks......



WOOT!!

I win...
I gained more weight than Schumi
Does this mean I get a free pie or cake?

I am becoming more like my cats.
Eat and sleep during the day, then prowl the house at night.
Lol
Jk
I’m about done reorganizing and getting rid of clutter in my house
And trying to devote 5 hours at a time in working with my genealogy
I have all the time in the world now to do so.

once the travel restrictions are infiorced I can stay at home and do the research uninterrupted

I read on some sites a person is to wear a mask when they leave the house
Unless I cam find something online to order I will
Be house bound

zero talent and not a clue what to make

on the bright side I might drop the pounds if I stay home
Haha

I need to get off now as I have a piece of cake in the fridge calling my name

later homies!


----------



## Sue M

Mac enjoy your cake and have some for me!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade...yes, Covidiots is a perfect word for those that think it`s ok to carry on and do what they like and meet who they like......press coined it, folks are using it all over.....glad you enjoyed your meal....love a good crockpot chicken dish......can`t go wrong. 


DLPN yep...….just bacon!!!! 


mac.....lol....that's an award I`m happy to lose!!!!! I`m making another apple crumble today so you can have a piece of that.....it`s lush.....although hope you enjoyed your cake......lol.....yeah, I think staying home is the issue......maybe, probably......I know we still have plenty of food including goodies at home......probably too much! We won`t starve......hope you get some sleep soon.....turning night into day isn't much fun!!!! 




Got a call last night asking for some help. Our village is one of many organising deliveries of food and basics to vulnerable folks and other places. They are short of volunteers right now, so that`s what I`m doing this morning......we drive up to the community centre, stuff is loaded into our boot (trunk) we have already been emailed the addresses, then we drop the boxes outside folks doors and rapidly retreat......sounds alright. 

We have hand sanitiser and anti bac wipes. So we can do it all with no contact with anyone whatsoever......got to do your bit where you can. I had offered to help where we could, but at first they were inundated with help, now folks are either self isolating or back at work themselves. Will be done for lunchtime. Looks beautiful outside.....

Yes, folks seem to be following rules again.....but weather is getting nicer again today so that may send the Covidiots out again. No one around here is even getting together for any reason......you walk with your immediate family and that`s it.....this spreads further than 6 feet......it seems to be a false security. 

We have a lovely man who is 99 years old and survived Corona who has been in the news as he is trying to raise money for the NHS by walking his garden 100 times......adorable. He planned to raise half a million pounds as his aim, he`s gone past £800,000 as of this morning......what an absolute star he is. 99 years old. I never usually give to just giving unless I know them, but couldn't pass this gentleman by. He`ll reach a million pounds easily. 

Cooking is definitely a focus right now.......I`m enjoying playing around with recipes and trying new things.....will try and get some flour today. One of us will pop into the village stores and see if they have any, we need bread anyway. Haven`t been out since Friday. 

No idea for lunch, maybe grilled sandwiches as I have some turkey and Brie....oh need cranberry sauce........ I`ll make Kyle`s lunch when he comes out of the office, I am loving him working from home!!!!! I get to spoil him all day....well, when he`s on breaks.....

Dinner is roasted chicken thighs with pineapple and chilli glaze.....or if it`s still warm we`ll barbecue them outside.....maybe buttered potatoes in parcels, or spicy cous cous. But.....it`s never Taco Tuesday here......not a fan!!! 

























Have a wonderful Tuesday..........





​


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, while Schumi is not a fan, I know Mac will be doing her Taco Bell run today. Hey, if I mention to kids, may be tacos for lunch today for sure. Eh, or else I can ask older one to make grilled cheese sandwiches as well, though with cheddar not Brie or other cheese. May have some ham with it, not sure what in the fridge. Pork chops for us for dinner. Yeah, and little one may have chicken. She is not fond of that other white meat.

Most of the damage was at the shore, though many tree debris and DH had to retrieve our trash cans that had blown down the road. And yay! They were empty, as our trash pick up is by 6:30, or 7. Most always done by 7:30. Why you will see the neighborhood having trash out on Sunday nights.

So, tea for me. While the storm is gone, rain still a chance today, and we are back to the 50’s, low 50’s. At least the sun is to make an appearance part of the day.

Happy Tuesday, have a terrific day.

And ooh apples being in sweet desserts. Yum.  Ah yes, there is candy in our house, though Sue, I am sure there is still some left in the stores, and hope it is a good discount if you see some.


----------



## macraven

2 weeks ago, Mr Mac bought me 3 boxes of Little Debbie snacks

I have never cared for them but ate them all up because I just wanted something “small” to munch on.

I’m sending him back to the store for these lousy tasting treats today and having him pick up some zingers also.

I know I could bake a cake or cookies at home, but we would finish it off in a day and that’s not a good thing.

Trying to decide if I want to clean baseboards or ceiling fans today.

Stay safe homies!


----------



## schumigirl

Disney hotels all closed till July 31st according to Trip Advisor......


Universal hotels still showing closed till April 19th on there, that could change of course.


----------



## schumigirl

Ended up with a spicy Chinese turkey noodle salad for lunch......it was lovely!!

Roast beef sandwiches for my guys........

Volunteering was excellent today. We got a lot of parcels delivered along with around 8 other volunteers today. Did 4 runs with our boot and back seats filled with parcels. Maybe same again tomorrow if they need us......we’re not doing anything else anyway.

And we didn’t have any contact with a single person......except to wave to a group of firemen  who we dropped off some goodies for ......everyone is being so kind and generous. Hope it continues.....

When my friend called last night to ask if we could help, he reminded me it was ironic now we weren‘t travelling in May, we could have made their Rocky Horror Fancy Dress party then......that’s now not taking place of course......that wouldn‘t work online with zoom!

And cancelled our zoom quiz tonight as our other friend is organising them on a Saturday now......excellent!!! It’s a lot of work setting it up......but so much fun!  

Sadly saw a few break the quarantine rules again today....some on tv were having a match as they were bored!!! 

Couple of hours till dinner.....Kyle doesn’t finish till 5......least he doesn’t have far to commute!

May head out a walk up into the woods after dinner if it stays this nice......or not.....we’ll see.....

Hope your Tuesday is a good one.......


----------



## Lynne G

I say clean the ceiling fans, that way you can spook the cats with the cleaning wand.  LoL 

Hmm, burgers wanted for lunch.  Easy enough.  Think I hear my neighbor mowing his grass.  Yeah, it is finally starting.  Why we got deer resistant flowers for my Dsis to plant.  New grass means lots of deer, bunnies, and those geese.  Too bad it’s overcast and afternoon chance for rain.  Yeah, April showers are living up to their name, as more rain is coming this week. ️


----------



## Sue M

EEK. WDW hotels closed till July 31?  Doesn’t bode well for my Aug 2 arrival.

Did Costco run. 40 min wait in the queue to get in. Lots of TP and butter in stock. Which is lacking in regular stores. $300 shop so think we’re good for awhile.  Second day wearing mask, getting more used to how it feels.  Everyone was good with social distancing except one elder lady who wasn’t paying attention. 

Acct just finished our taxes. Signed and sent back to him. 
Was going to tackle the hot tub today, but husband wants to put it off for tomorrow.  Beautiful sunny day but mornings are pretty cool still.

4:00 Zoom birthday “party” with a group of friends. Her birthday came up in my FB memories today, we were all at a Greek restaurant enjoying lunch. Kinda sad. 5 yrs ago. How things have changed.


----------



## Bethany10

schumigirl said:


> Disney hotels all closed till July 31st according to Trip Advisor......



 oh man. Even though I've put on a brave face to the family I'm really really hoping moving our dates to mid August pans out. More so though, we are set to start the school year in late August. It simply hasn't occurred to me that we won't be able to start back then. pondering it though, our little slice of the midwest has been largely able to be kept under control, when compared to hot spots like the coasts. I can see us slowly opening back up over the summer while other areas of the country (who are harder hit) go even slower.

*Sue M,* I've been so impressed with Costco. Every time I go in they have adapted to meet the changing requirements, have had TP, butter and eggs and everyone has been friendly and upbeat. I was not a big Costco shopper before this, and I am loyal to sams for some things, but man they've made an impression with how they've handled this. 

It's been chilly here, I had to bring in my table plant to keep it from freezing overnight, but my tulips are rallying in the front "garden" and I use that term loosely.


----------



## macraven

Sue it will be a great time going to the motherland soon after it opens!

I went to Disney the first day flights were allowed after 9/11

It was like being in a private park at Disney and Universal.

Schumi, you and Tom did a wonderful thing today volunteering to help others and delivered needed goods!
It is a nice feeling being able to help others.

I’m taking a break from reorganizing a room.
I find things that I forgot I lost.....


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> Hope your Tuesday is a good one.......



Woke up this morning to the sun shining and birds chirping. That is always good. Monday was kind of a bummer as I found they laid employees off Friday afternoon. Mixed feelings. Relief I wasnt one, but bummed for the others.

Schumi I think that is fabulous what you and Tom are doing. Would love to see that around here.

Lots of traffic on the freeways this week. Guess people are tired of being home.

Kudos to all who are braving the stores.


----------



## Charade67

Today the insanity that is insurance billing began. Certain companies have said that they will waive cost shares for telehealth visits. Today I discovered that for at least one company they are only  waiving the cost shares for certain policies. The problems are: 1. This is the comapny that the majority of our clients are insured with. 2. There is no easy way to tell which policies are covered. My insurance nightmares begin.



Sue M said:


> Charade, this is the first day for me wearing mask. I can’t say I like it, I found it annoying and wanted to fidget with it. Just one more thing to get used to  I’ll only wear it going into stores.


I only plan to wear one in the stores too. The only other place I go is work and there is no more than 3 of us in the office now and no clients.  A friiend of a friend is going to make one for me. 



macraven said:


> I am becoming more like my cats.
> Eat and sleep during the day, then prowl the house at night.


I would live like that too if I didn't have to go to work. 



schumigirl said:


> We have a lovely man who is 99 years old and survived Corona


Awesome. I love hearing stories like this. 



Lynne G said:


> Think I hear my neighbor mowing his grass. Yeah, it is finally starting. Why we got deer resistant flowers for my Dsis to plant. New grass means lots of deer, bunnies, and those geese


We have had our lawn mowed twice already.  Geese? We have deer and bunnies, but  never geese.



Sue M said:


> Did Costco run. 40 min wait in the queue to get in. Lots of TP and butter in stock.





Bethany10 said:


> I've been so impressed with Costco. Every time I go in they have adapted to meet the changing requirements, have had TP, butter and eggs


I wish we had a Costco. We have a Sam's Club, but I have never been inside. 

Almost time to go back to my binge watch. Dh took a break to switch to the Motortrend channel. All the shows are the same to me. It's either the guys who rebuild/restore cars or the guys and the woman who rebuild/restore cars. Tonoght is special. It's the British guys and woman who rebuild/restore cars.


----------



## Sue M

So this afternoon I texted my TA and she said Disney hasn't said anything about being closed until July 30.  So have no idea why Trip Advisor is posting that. If it were true Disney would tell the Disney travel agencies first. 

Mac, I remember those days, during the US recession where you could throw a bowling ball thru MK and not hit a soul. So empty. They were running The Year of a Million Dreams giving away free night in the Castle and other free stuff.  It will either be like that or swarms coming back. Who knows if it will even be open, ugh.

 Bethanny I’m impressed with Costco too. I think they’re handling it the best of all the stores. Very organized.  We don’t have Sams Club here in Canada. 


Charade my condolences. That sounds like its going to be a nightmare With insurance.

My husband watches some of those car shows that take old junk heaps and restore them. Yep, all the same to me. Fortunate we have several TVs!

Vicki yes sunshine always makes things seem a bit better.


----------



## macraven

It’s now Wednesday and time for the night crawlers to check in....

Porch light is on.


----------



## schumigirl

Bethany......I hope you do get sorted for another date in August.....it`s the uncertainty that unsettles most folks.....I think Costco is similar to Makro that we use. Makro is a trade place only, you have to have a business or have had a business to use it, not sure if Makro is the same. We have Costco here, but I`ve never used it. But Makro is where we buy all our washing powder, fabric softener and yes the magical all important toilet roll and other things too......so when we went it was always a bulk buy of around 200 at a time......lol.....that`ll do us a while!!! Fingers crossed for you though Bethany.....think we all need a boost!!! 


mac.....thanks.....you do what you can where you can don't you. We did enjoy it and as I said to you, they know they know they can count on us again. Oh I love reorganising rooms......I wish I had waited to move all my books till now instead of doing it before the apocalypse hit.....it took me weeks as I was busy doing other stuff too.....now I have the time but it`s done......lol.....and yes, it`s nice finding things you forgot about.....thanks for leaving the light on...….although sun is blinding this morning......which is gorgeous.....


Vicki.......while I`m glad you haven't been laid off, yes, it`s not nice to hear about colleagues. It`s rough all round but when you know of someone personally affected it`s just horrible. Yes, we`ve had some beautiful weather last two days, and it does help a little in the morning when you see the sunshine......

Thanks, there are lots of folks doing similar things all over which is nice. Our village although small, has some fabulous folks who always want to help anytime they can. When we were out delivering yesterday Tom said the roads were a bit busier than they had been when he had been out for essentials previous weeks. Seeing Orlando roads especially the I-4 empty is very weird. Speaking to friends there they are finding it even weirder of course...….have a great day Vicki...….


Charade.....that lovely man I mentioned, as of this morning has raised over 4 million pounds for the NHS on his own!!!! Amazing. Captain Tom Moore is his name if you see the story in the US. Wonderful man and there is now a campaign to get him a Knighthood instead of ridiculous celebrities. We like those type of shows too.....but after a few I`ve had enough.....but we both love cars and anything to do with cars. But, if you`re not, yes, it would be dull.......




Wednesday again......not needed for deliveries, so will find something to get up to this morning.....maybe the inside of the windows......again. Not having our window cleaner is noticeable now, so I guess the ladders will have to come out for upstairs.....or maybe not. But, the insides are gleaming. A walk first though. 

Zoomed with a friend last night too......it is so nice to be able to chat this way......I like the group chats too, but one on one is better.......and if one of us is a little down, we can all pick each other up. But, we`re all doing ok. She`s the one with the Vegan sister who doesn`t like me and the feeling is very much mutual. She`s the competitive type too....if I had 80 bedrooms she`d have 85....if I had 3 legs, she`d have 4....you know the type......little bit pathetic but guess she can`t help it. I couldn`t give a rats patootie what anyone else has or doesn't have......but guess it`s important to some. And she`s a vegan....all she ever does is bang on about being a vegan!!! Dull. 

No idea what we`ll eat today........got a large grocery delivery coming tomorrow.....will need to clear a space though as we haven`t eaten as many store cupboards items as we thought as we have had plenty of fresh available. We`re very lucky. 

But......bacon  for breakfast today.......Kyle`s had his cereal and is ensconced in the office already, although his official start time isn`t till 9am, he likes to be organised. 

mmmmmm bacon.......Tom has just walked into the kitchen and I`m watching him start the bacon.......lush!!!! 




​



















Whatever you are doing, hope your Wednesday is a good one...breakfast calls......


----------



## schumigirl

Just heard my cousins daughter who is an equity actress at WDW is being furloughed from the 19th of this month...like others she’s gutted.

And noticed last night Trip Advisor have changed the dates they put up yesterday for the Disney hotels.....hopefully not as bad a picture now......can only hope.....we have friends who have a last two weeks in July and first two weeks in August booked at the Grand Floridian/RPR for their 25th wedding anniversary celebration........they’ve planned this for so long.

So, now I have had my bacon sandwich.......I really should go start something.......maybe the bathrooms.....that’ll pass some time as even the ones not being used still need cleaning.

Decided spicy Chinese noodle salad with chicken for lunch......plain old roast beef sandwiches for my two. Dinner will be something grilled on the barbecue......will go look and see what we fancy......

What to do now........


----------



## Charade67

It’s snowing. It’s the middle of April and it is actually snowing. It’s very light and I’m sure it won’t last long. This is crazy.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> It’s snowing. It’s the middle of April and it is actually snowing. It’s very light and I’m sure it won’t last long. This is crazy.



There’s something not right about snow in April.....unless you live in places that have it regularly of course.....hope it doesn’t lie for you.

I drove up to Scotland on my own one Easter to visit my mum and family and it was bad. Roads were ok, but the mountains were deep with it.....I hated driving in it. And it’s a long drive......took me almost 8 hours that time. Usually it’s a bit less than that.



Off out for a walk now......cleaned only two of the bathrooms, will do the other bathrooms tomorrow......

It is gorgeous outside......hope we see the deers up there today......beautiful.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep snow shower this morning too. But in the words of my weather guy, should be outta here by 9 this morning, and we should see some sun.  Yeah, and chilly out too.  Tonight will be in the low 30’s, unseasonably cool, and frost warnings issued, so cover or bring those plants in.  Sigh.  Not a warm Spring so far.

And yep, that Hump of a Wednesday is here.  As such, camel says


Indeed. And it’s time for tea.

And yeah, waiting for nicer weather.

Have a wonderful Wednesday, homies.  Be thankful, Friday is now in sight.  Woot!

Yeah, I can see both Universal and Disney being open right near Memorial Day. Schumi, sad to hear of another Mouse employee furloughed.  Sad for all the people out of work.


----------



## damo

How about a little happy news?  Found out today, after the results of the genetic tests finally came in, that my daughter is having a boy and the tests were negative for chromosomal defects!!!!  She has a 3 year old daughter now, so that will be perfect.  My daughter-in-law and son are going to wait until the birth of their baby to find out, but it is nice to have some happy news.  

Such an uncertain time for pregnant moms!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yep snow shower this morning too. But in the words of my weather guy, should be outta here by 9 this morning, and we should see some sun.  Yeah, and chilly out too.  Tonight will be in the low 30’s, unseasonably cool, and frost warnings issued, so cover or bring those plants in.  Sigh.  Not a warm Spring so far.
> 
> And yep, that Hump of a Wednesday is here.  As such, camel says
> View attachment 488084
> 
> Indeed. And it’s time for tea.
> 
> And yeah, waiting for nicer weather.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday, homies.  Be thankful, Friday is now in sight.  Woot!
> 
> Yeah, I can see both Universal and Disney being open right near Memorial Day. Schumi, sad to hear of another Mouse employee furloughed.  Sad for all the people out of work.



Yes, we have so many friends in furlough from Loews and Universal itself, I completely forgot my cousins daughter worked at WDW....it’s dreadful to think of the uncertainty they face.

You have snow too??? Hope your sun comes out and is nice.....although it’s beautiful and sunny here, it is a little chilly in the shade.....




damo said:


> How about a little happy news?  Found out today, after the results of the genetic tests finally came in, that my daughter is having a boy and the tests were negative for chromosomal defects!!!!  She has a 3 year old daughter now, so that will be perfect.  My daughter-in-law and son are going to wait until the birth of their baby to find out, but it is nice to have some happy news.
> 
> Such an uncertain time for pregnant moms!



That is wonderful news damo!!!

Having two new babies to look forward to is fabulous!! I’m sure your little granddaughter will adore her new little brother.......and a cousin too.....

Yes, extra worry too for pregnant ladies right now. But, always nice to hear good news.......


----------



## Lynne G

Congratulations to news of a boy coming to Damo’s family.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> It’s snowing. It’s the middle of April and it is actually snowing. It’s very light and I’m sure it won’t last long. This is crazy.


I can remember some years in thr Chicago area having snow flurries in beginning of May.

Crazy isn’s it!


----------



## macraven

Woot!

damo is adding to her grandma list.

Congratulations!


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> We had a Zoom meeting with our Sunday school class, lunch from a local hibachi place, and then I napped


Most are dropping zoom due to the ahem bonus content that keeps popping up eek


Lynne G said:


> Second truck had the Easter Bunny and friend waving to all. Last truck behind the Bunny truck was also loud. Sweet of our local fire station.


Impromptu visit to GD house last weekend 



schumigirl said:


> We are huge fans of Basil Rathbone movies.....any of them, although some are turkeys!!! But he is the definitive Sherlock Holmes for us.....we watch them regularly on miserable winter days.


The mood just seems right for that sort of flick then


schumigirl said:


> LOVE the Gruber reference.…….long as they don't prefix it with Hans......lol...….


I’m going to count to three...there will not be a four.  Bogarted that quote when giving my DSs their final warnings lol


schumigirl said:


> Turkey noodle soup for lunch today.


As surely as the sun will rise each day, a pot of soup follows a turkey dinner 


Lynne G said:


> And an awww, my second oldest niece sent a picture of her two young kids all dressed up. And my nephew sent one of his three kids, with matching dress clothes. So cute to see all my great nieces and great nephews. Yeah, and it was sad not to do our normal get together and finding baskets and eating too much food. But was a perfect enough Easter, as we were all enjoying our own families, and sharing phone calls and pictures


Nice your family was able to regroup 


cam757 said:


> Got up in the morning and made chocolate peanut butter eggs


And you say that like it’s not a big deal lol. Tried twice to make them, a miserable failure all around 


RAPstar said:


> What day is it? Who am I?


Silly old bear . 


RAPstar said:


> I had a pleasant surprise when I checked my bank this morning, got my stimulus deposit. Guess who just paid the deposit for their September trip?! lol It's more planning than vacation, I'm 90% sure I'm gonna move to Orlando next year. I have some work bonuses happening this year that's going to make it possible, and my job is ending the end of the year anyway so I might as well try


Ours appeared this am.  Surprised you haven’t made that jump to FL already


macraven said:


> I read on some sites a person is to wear a mask when they leave the house
> Unless I cam find something online to order I will
> Be house bound


Lots of tutorials online as to how you can fashion one via folding & 2 rubber bands.

I’ve seen bandanas worn.  Some by idiots not covering their noses. Just make sure to wear the right color for neighborhood haha


schumigirl said:


> We have a lovely man who is 99 years old and survived Corona who has been in the news as he is trying to raise money for the NHS by walking his garden 100 times......adorable. He planned to raise half a million pounds as his aim, he`s gone past £800,000 as of this morning......what an absolute star he is. 99 years old. I never usually give to just giving unless I know them, but couldn't pass this gentleman by. He`ll reach a million pounds easily.


Aw that’s sweet.  I always browse thru the printed obituaries in the local paper.  Sadly, they’ve grown from one page to four or five.  Did a double take seeing a 109 y.o. Woman had passed of natural causes.  Imagine being that old


schumigirl said:


> When my friend called last night to ask if we could help, he reminded me it was ironic now we weren‘t travelling in May, we could have made their Rocky Horror Fancy Dress party then......that’s now not taking place of course......that wouldn‘t work online with zoom!


Actually, it’d fit right in with zoom nwahahaha


Sue M said:


> EEK. WDW hotels closed till July 31? Doesn’t bode well for my Aug 2 arrival.


Say, whaaaaa?


Sue M said:


> So this afternoon I texted my TA and she said Disney hasn't said anything about being closed until July 30. So have no idea why Trip Advisor is posting that. If it were true Disney would tell the Disney travel agencies first.


Confused, you read this on trip advisor?  


macraven said:


> It’s now Wednesday and time for the night crawlers to check in....
> 
> Porch light is on.


The worms crawl in, the worms crawl out


schumigirl said:


> Vicki.......while I`m glad you haven't been laid off, yes, it`s not nice to hear about colleagues.


Bored homeowners are giving home improvement stores big business.  


schumigirl said:


> There’s something not right about snow in April.....unless you live in places that have it regularly of course


We had last weekend, just a dusting.  Enough to kill off most of early blooming flowers, RIP hyacinths 


damo said:


> How about a little happy news?  Found out today, after the results of the genetic tests finally came in, that my daughter is having a boy and the tests were negative for chromosomal defects!!!!  She has a 3 year old daughter now, so that will be perfect.  My daughter-in-law and son are going to wait until the birth of their baby to find out, but it is nice to have some happy news.
> 
> Such an uncertain time for pregnant moms!


Wonderful news, congrats!  DH just worked a double so a coworker could go with his mrs for a sonogram.


----------



## RAPstar

Morning.


----------



## macraven




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl

Janet......cool picture!! There were a few old Easter Bunny pics popping up over the weekend......some were downright terrifying....and yes, I thought of you when friends decided to do a Rocky Horror Fancy Dress part.......it would have been brilliant.....all the fancy dress places are closed now.....and I’m rubbish at making outfits......but it’s cancelled anyway.....maybe have it later in the year.......

Yes the date was on TA, on here too and on other sites.....but since been removed. I got a notification from another site I use, but yes, gone now.....

Yes, DIY stores are making a mint here if they’re open......and gives folks something to do......love a good turkey soup!!!!



So.....beautiful day.......warm and sunny. Walk was nice but didn’t see the deer. They seem to have disappeared.....

Back down and out in garden for a while.

Our fabulous 99 year old Capt Tom and his charity walk around his garden has reached 7 million pounds and still counting......what a star!! All in a few days.......that’s what Just Giving is all about.

Sausages and chicken thighs on the grill for dinner.......

Hungry already though........may  need a snack.......


----------



## macraven

Sent Mr Mac to the store with a list.
Had written it out by aisle to where the products were located so he did not have to backtrack.

Only ten things on the list.

He’s called 3 times asking where is .....?.....

Have to get stop here, phone ringing again


----------



## Charade67

It looks like my insurance nightmare may not be as bad as originally thought. I talked to someone at Anthem today and was told that certain plans had the option to opt out of the cost share waiving plan, but so far none of them had. Their system has been processing claims incorrectly, so we just need to wait for them to be reprocessed.




Sue M said:


> My husband watches some of those car shows that take old junk heaps and restore them. Yep, all the same to me. Fortunate we have several TVs!


We only have 2 TVs and one isn’t connected to cable. We can only watch DVDs on it. 



schumigirl said:


> She`s the competitive type too....if I had 80 bedrooms she`d have 85....if I had 3 legs, she`d have 4....you know the type......little bit pathetic but guess she can`t help it


I had a coworker like that once only with her it was illnesses. If you had a cold, she would tell you about the time she had the flu. If you sprained your ankle, she had once broken her leg. I lost it on her the time my mom was diagnosed with cancer and she decided to tell me about a relative of hers that had died from it. Who does that??



schumigirl said:


> There’s something not right about snow in April.....unless you live in places that have it regularly of course.....hope it doesn’t lie for you.


It was all gone by the time the sun came up. 



Lynne G said:


> Not a warm Spring so far.


I’m okay with not warm. I just don’t want cold. 



damo said:


> How about a little happy news? Found out today, after the results of the genetic tests finally came in, that my daughter is having a boy and the tests were negative for chromosomal defects!!!! She has a 3 year old daughter now, so that will be perfect. My daughter-in-law and son are going to wait until the birth of their baby to find out, but it is nice to have some happy news.


 Congratulations! That’s great news. 



keishashadow said:


> Most are dropping zoom due to the ahem bonus content that keeps popping up eek


 We have had 3 meetings so far and all have been okay. Hopefully they will stay that way.



schumigirl said:


> Our fabulous 99 year old Capt Tom and his charity walk around his garden has reached 7 million pounds and still counting......what a star!! All in a few days.......that’s what Just Giving is all about.


Wow! That is incredible.

Some good news for me. We got our stimulus deposit today. Most will probably go to college expenses.

Lunch hour is almost over. Time to go back inside.


----------



## macraven

How did Keisha get a pic of my cat?

(well, it’s similar to my cat)


----------



## bobbie68

Hello everyone I am glad that everyone had a good Easter as much as they could with the circumstances.

We were home and I made a turkey dinner, we don't eat Pork anymore. The last few days I have been on the phone rearranging appointments. This is becoming a pain to do. I have several bi yearly preventitives that I do and all have been cancelled till further notice. I do have to go for my post op next week so I will ask a favor from this doctor if she can address some of my things. I think she will it falls under a lot of her practice. 

The weather has been rainy now it is cold today. I can't wait for warm reliable weather. Although I can't plan my park adventures I have to come up with something. I listen to the news a lot and have been doing good with it all, taking it in stride. Yesterday when they were talking about possible social distancing of some sort till 2022 or a vaccine it really hit me, just how long and how much this will affect peoples lives. I am feeling a little down for a bit, then I will pick myself back up.

The teens are still working. Liv was asked to do cashiering while she was cleaning and said no. She gave her cashier shifts up and just kept cleaning ones. This seems to be going okay. She will hopefully not have a problem with management. Charlie is still doing his department. Brian is still woking from home. It's an "All in the Family" skit around here some days 

Our govenor has a stay at home in place to May 20th but I am sure this will extend into June sometime. I am glad that he is working with the neighboring state governors to help open things up. I wish they would just cancel school the rest of the year instead of playing this update game every 4 weeks. I am sure they will not go back.

Charade I am glad that the insurance nightmare won't be as bad. The worse thing to have to do is go to work stressed knowing what you are in for. Nice on the stimulus check, We will probably use some for donations and maybe the deposit on Portofino for the fall. The rest I will hold onto in case our financial situation changes. Brian and I like the same shows so that works out good. We do have 2 TV's with a satelitte so that is nice. I hope your friend makes the mask soon. I am trying to get used to wearing it but haven't yet. I only go to the store a couple of times a week. 

Keisha I love the impromptu pic and visit that was awesome! I also do love your orange kitty greet! I have one and he is one of my fav's. Orange tabby's tend to have a nice personality. Sorry to hear about the dusting and your plants. Brian and I are one of the homeowners funding Home Depot. I remember the counting days with Liv LOL!! I hope your tooth is doing better now! I might have missed a post.

Schumi That is such a great story about Capt Tom, we need more of those these days. The volunteering sounds great what a nice way to help and stay safe. you mentioning windows reminded me we have to do ours soon. Glad Kyle is able to work from home one less thing you have to worry about, and extra family time is a bonus. Your spicy noodle salad with chicken sounds good. Hope your weather stays nice for those walks. I need to start more soon. We started packing our games and I found my 80's trivial pursuit and *0's scene it game. I told Brian we are keeping  them, I hope to find a group when we move who would enjoy the era.

Damo Congrats on the good news about the baby. In these times good news like that is awesome! It is such a personal choice to find out the sex. When I was pregnant I didn't want to find out but Brian did. When we went for the ultra sound that day she offered to write it for him so I wouldn't find out. Well it took me all of about 5 seconds to want to know. LOL!! I am glad that I did because I was convinced I was having a boy. I would have had a lot of returning to do.

Sue Nice score with Costco. We use it here and have pretty good luck except for the disinfecting stuff. We have certain products we buy from there so more limited. Brian has been hitting it just right and not waiting to get in. Your zoom party sounds nice, it's good that you can keep up with your friends. I know I was looking at pics of things this time last year and it is so different. I hope Disney and Universal open up in some way this summer. Getting taxes finished is always a good feeling.

Lynne I hear you on getting back into a regular routine will look forward to that very much. It's nice when everyone agrees on the meals, lately that has been diffucult here. The wildlife sounds nice in the back yard, we usually only get squirells and racoons. That was so cool about the fire department doing that. The only thing we saw here was a convoy of cars saluting the teachers of the elementary school behind my house. Ham was always tradition in my family for Easter I like having non traditional ones. Enjoy your tea and hope for warmer weather.

Cam glad that you had a quiet Easter but did a lot of cooking. Nice that you got to share it with your mom and FIL. I love dark chocolate dipped strawberries. Any type of pasta is my favorite. I hope you did okay with the storms, tornadoes can be so scary. We had some heavy rains and wind but nothing too bad. I hear you on the double chin I never had one till now, don't like it. I am not use to having to watch my weight. I need to get going on that. Good luck with yours.

Tink It was nice to see you post. How awesome you had the day off and had a nice family day. Bingo sounds fun, I love bingo! You can't go wrong with grilling. I hope you are feeling good!!

Pumpkin Glad that you had a nice day, your meal sounded good. When Liv was little Brian use to make bunny paw prints from the door into the living room. He used a sponge and chalk. It was great to see her face light up. I miss those days! Glad that your sons enjoyed Easter! There is nothing wrong with doing a little at work, Brian does double things like that all the time. Good luck with your school work.

DLPN That is cool that you are looking there in a few years. We are still hoping to go this year, will depend on the virus and the economy. We want to settle in the Orlando area but Tampa would be a back up, very nice there. More SANS in Florida will be cool!!

Rapstar We may see you on the road in the moving truck!!! We have been looking at houses in Orlando subrubs was so close till the pandemic, still hoping for this year. Congrats on the stimulus check, I used a portion for my September trip in case we don't move by then.

Bethany I know how you feel about planning things, I hope it all works out for your trip in the summer, the worse is telling the kids. That is good that you have not had the outbreaks like we did here. I hope it stays that way. I really think our location to NY played a part in our big numbers, I am hoping things settle down a little bit soon. 

Mac It feels nice to do organizing and cleaning the rooms. Moving is forcing us to do it and it feels good. I hope you find what you lost. I hope Mr. Mac was able to get everything. LOL  I had to laugh Brian does the same thing with the phone calls. I hope you are having good weather and staying safe!

K star I hope you and the family had a nice Easter and staying safe neighbor!!

 I would like  to give a special hello to Robo, Monykalyn, McRose  Vicki and all the rest of the SANS family. I hope everyone stays healthy and safe.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Yes the date was on TA, on here too and on other sites.....but since been removed. I got a notification from another site I use, but yes, gone now.....


UK gets the free DP dates early. Have learned to watch what posts. I’m good with them doing whatever they feel they need to do   would be convenient to know ASAP.  I transfered points into my use year that ends in September re my August week at DVC boulder ridge. Looks like they will be gone with the wind as, thus far DVC is maintaining a so sad-too bad attitude 



macraven said:


> Sent Mr Mac to the store with a list.
> Had written it out by aisle to where the products were located so he did not have to backtrack.
> 
> Only ten things on the list.
> 
> He’s called 3 times asking where is .....?.....
> 
> Have to get stop here, phone ringing again


Perhaps a map lol 

here many grocery stores are both limiting the number of people who may enter & all aisles are one way only. 
most have early hours for seniors & first responders along with the curbside pickup. I haven’t been in a store for over a month 



macraven said:


> How did Keisha get a pic of my cat?
> 
> (well, it’s similar to my cat)


Exactly what I thot when I saw it. Well, ur girl is much prettier


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Doing a quick stop in again!!!!



schumigirl said:


> Got a call last night asking for some help. Our village is one of many organising deliveries of food and basics to vulnerable folks and other places. They are short of volunteers right now, so that`s what I`m doing this morning......we drive up to the community centre, stuff is loaded into our boot (trunk) we have already been emailed the addresses, then we drop the boxes outside folks doors and rapidly retreat......sounds alright.


It's great you are able to do that!!!!  I know that I will be doing once I stop trying to tackle new adventures lol.  
We have hear about that man walking his garden here as well!!!  I LOVED that news story!  The media is sooo focused on the horrible parts of this pandemic, we also forget the great things that are coming out of all of this as well!  
I hope you seen some deer on your walk today.  We have had then visiting our street frequently this winter.  We just seen them the other day...walking down the middle of the road.  We live close to a creek where there are beautiful walking trails, and those trails are full of different wildlife.  It's not uncommon to see them while out walking in certain areas.  


macraven said:


> 2 weeks ago, Mr Mac bought me 3 boxes of Little Debbie snacks


I hope Mr. Mac pulled through and found you more of those!  My kids have repeatedly asked for those and many other things like that, and they never got them.  I was one of those mean moms who wouldn't let her kids eat poptarts and fruit roll ups or any of those junky snack foods lol.  But Guess what the daughter has in her pantry now   I seen some pop tarts.  She " claimed " they were for the son in law...but I'm going to beg to differ.  Kids!!!!!  


Lynne G said:


> oo bad it’s overcast and afternoon chance for rain. Yeah, April showers are living up to their name, as more rain is coming this week


Rain Rain Rain.  At least it makes everything nice and green!


Sue M said:


> Did Costco run. 40 min wait in the queue to get in. Lots of TP and butter in stock. Which is lacking in regular stores. $300 shop so think we’re good for awhile. Second day wearing mask, getting more used to how it feels. Everyone was good with social distancing except one elder lady who wasn’t paying attention.


We have also found Costco the easiest place to get most of the items we need.  Our Superstore is doing good here as well.  We go early in the morning, and find we really don't have to wait to get into the store.  I was finally able to take a night off and whip up some masks for us.  They actually take longer to cut out than to sew together.  But I got enough made for everyone in our household, and some some my sister inlaw's household.  I also have some cut out for the daughter and son in law...but they really don't go to stores much just because Calgary seems to be a hot spot right now.  So I'll finish those maybe tonight then purolate them to her tomorrow.  


Charade67 said:


> Today the insanity that is insurance billing began. Certain companies have said that they will waive cost shares for telehealth visits. Today I discovered that for at least one company they are only waiving the cost shares for certain policies. The problems are: 1. This is the comapny that the majority of our clients are insured with. 2. There is no easy way to tell which policies are covered. My insurance nightmares begin.


Charade...I hope that it gets better.  That would a nightmare   Just thinking about that one gives me a headache lol


damo said:


> ow about a little happy news? Found out today, after the results of the genetic tests finally came in, that my daughter is having a boy and the tests were negative for chromosomal defects!!!! She has a 3 year old daughter now, so that will be perfect. My daughter-in-law and son are going to wait until the birth of their baby to find out, but it is nice to have some happy news.


That is just wonderful news!!!!  How exciting for you!!!!  

I finally gave myself a night off last night from studying and whipped up some masks for us to wear when we go out.  I didn't realize how much I needed to have a night off to do that.  I enjoy each and every minute spent in my project room.  Playing with some fabric scraps, some thread and a machine.  It was theraputic!!!  Sewing is my yoga lol.  

We had a little rain yesterday.  It helped to get rid of a little more snow.  The big snowhill in the backyard is slowly going down.  Today is another bight sunny day and tomorrow is supposed to be the same with a very beautiful temperature.  I"m hoping to pull out the patio furniture...even though there is snow left in the yard!  I am just craving the sunlight and warmth now.  

We are making panini sandwiches for supper tonight.   Fries for the boys and a salad with mine for me.  It is an easy make it yourself how you like meal with an easy clean up!  I love those meals lol.  

Well I should get back to do a little more studying.  I've got some walkbout videos of Disney parks and Universal streaming while I'm sneaking in some course work lol.  I'm hoping that soon we will hear better news, than of longer closures of the parks.  Although, I'm sure the parks will be different now with the virus.  

Well off to study!!!

Have a great day to the rest of the hommies here!!!!  Stay healthy and safe everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I was one of those mean moms who wouldn't let her kids eat poptarts and fruit roll ups or any of those junky snack foods lol. But Guess what the daughter has in her pantry now  I seen some pop tarts. She " claimed " they were for the son in law...but I'm going to beg to differ. Kids!!!!!


 I don’t get the appeal either.  Did find ‘exotic flavors’ in the large box sizes available to add to the grocery order.  GD (confetti birthday cake) & middle DS (pop tart fiend = Fruit Loop) varieties in their easter baskets.  Bonus points they took up a lot of space


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, no pop tarts in my house.  We do like those fruit roll ups though, still.  

Ah, 


Haha.

 and to think, older one said the week is going fast. Me, not fast enough.

Have a lovely, good night’s sleep.


----------



## RAPstar

I literally did not one single thing at work today. But at least we should have some data to enter tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

Porch light is on!

I’m making popcorn, who wants some?
Come on over.


----------



## Charade67

I actually thought I was going to get a good night's sleep for a change. I was sleeping so peacefully when i was so rudely awakened by our smoke alarm screeching "Warning! Low battery!" This was just around midnight. Thankfully I had just bought new batteries the last time I was at the grocery store. Dh  decided to replace the batteries in all the alarms. I guess the ideal of replacing batteries when you change your clocks really is a good idea. 

DH has already gone back to sleep, but I will be awake for awhile. 

Mac, I will be over shortly. I'll bring some Oreos.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> It looks like my insurance nightmare may not be as bad as originally thought. I talked to someone at Anthem today and was told that certain plans had the option to opt out of the cost share waiving plan, but so far none of them had. Their system has been processing claims incorrectly, so we just need to wait for them to be reprocessed.
> 
> 
> We only have 2 TVs and one isn’t connected to cable. We can only watch DVDs on it.
> 
> I had a coworker like that once only with her it was illnesses. If you had a cold, she would tell you about the time she had the flu. If you sprained your ankle, she had once broken her leg. I lost it on her the time my mom was diagnosed with cancer and she decided to tell me about a relative of hers that had died from it. Who does that??
> 
> It was all gone by the time the sun came up.
> 
> I’m okay with not warm. I just don’t want cold.
> 
> Congratulations! That’s great news.
> 
> We have had 3 meetings so far and all have been okay. Hopefully they will stay that way.
> 
> Wow! That is incredible.
> 
> Some good news for me. We got our stimulus deposit today. Most will probably go to college expenses.
> 
> Lunch hour is almost over. Time to go back inside.



Oh people like that are the worst.....I`ve never understood competitiveness like that.....and some are so obvious about it!!! With possessions it`s hard enough to understand, but things like health issues.....not good. I`m sorry she did that to you at such a vulnerable time.

I`ve said before I have been told many times we have an embarrassing amount of tv`s in our home... my reasons are, we have a lot of rooms...….

Glad the snow was gone.





bobbie68 said:


> The weather has been rainy now it is cold today. I can't wait for warm reliable weather. Although I can't plan my park adventures I have to come up with something. I listen to the news a lot and have been doing good with it all, taking it in stride. Yesterday when they were talking about possible social distancing of some sort till 2022 or a vaccine it really hit me, just how long and how much this will affect peoples lives. I am feeling a little down for a bit, then I will pick myself back up.
> 
> The teens are still working. Liv was asked to do cashiering while she was cleaning and said no. She gave her cashier shifts up and just kept cleaning ones. This seems to be going okay. She will hopefully not have a problem with management. Charlie is still doing his department. Brian is still woking from home. It's an "All in the Family" skit around here some days
> 
> Schumi That is such a great story about Capt Tom, we need more of those these days. The volunteering sounds great what a nice way to help and stay safe. you mentioning windows reminded me we have to do ours soon. Glad Kyle is able to work from home one less thing you have to worry about, and extra family time is a bonus. Your spicy noodle salad with chicken sounds good. Hope your weather stays nice for those walks. I need to start more soon. We started packing our games and I found my 80's trivial pursuit and *0's scene it game. I told Brian we are keeping  them, I hope to find a group when we move who would enjoy the era.



bobbie…..good to see you post. And hope you continue to improve daily. Better weather makes it much easier to get out and about....I forget which State you are in but surely we should all pick up soon with some sunshine.

We love Trivial Pursuit and always looking around for newer games that are similar. I miss the board games we play when friends came over.....Trivial Pursuit is always a favourite!!! Especially fun when the wine is flowing.....lol......Kyle still enjoys the odd board game too now, it`s been a long time since we did that......

Glad things are going well for Liv. Hope it continues to work for her.






keishashadow said:


> UK gets the free DP dates early. Have learned to watch what posts. I’m good with them doing whatever they feel they need to do   would be convenient to know ASAP.  I transfered points into my use year that ends in September re my August week at DVC boulder ridge. Looks like they will be gone with the wind as, thus far DVC is maintaining a so sad-too bad attitude
> 
> 
> Perhaps a map lol
> 
> here many grocery stores are both limiting the number of people who may enter & all aisles are one way only.
> most have early hours for seniors & first responders along with the curbside pickup. I haven’t been in a store for over a month



That`s the way our grocery stores are operating now. Certain days have the early hours for the elderly and vulnerable as well as like an Express Pass during the day for NHS and care workers.....it`s a wonderful idea, and a small way to say thanks again. I haven't been in any of the major grocery stores since this started and Tom said the small local stores have done similar but less lines....he said there was a massive line of one the last time he went for milk.

Shame about the service from DVC......hope it all works out the way you hope...….





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Doing a quick stop in again!!!!
> 
> 
> It's great you are able to do that!!!!  I know that I will be doing once I stop trying to tackle new adventures lol.
> We have hear about that man walking his garden here as well!!!  I LOVED that news story!  The media is sooo focused on the horrible parts of this pandemic, we also forget the great things that are coming out of all of this as well!
> I hope you seen some deer on your walk today.  We have had then visiting our street frequently this winter.  We just seen them the other day...walking down the middle of the road.  We live close to a creek where there are beautiful walking trails, and those trails are full of different wildlife.  It's not uncommon to see them while out walking in certain areas.
> 
> Rain Rain Rain.  At least it makes everything nice and green!
> 
> I finally gave myself a night off last night from studying and whipped up some masks for us to wear when we go out.  I didn't realize how much I needed to have a night off to do that.  I enjoy each and every minute spent in my project room.  Playing with some fabric scraps, some thread and a machine.  It was theraputic!!!  Sewing is my yoga lol.
> 
> We had a little rain yesterday.  It helped to get rid of a little more snow.  The big snowhill in the backyard is slowly going down.  Today is another bight sunny day and tomorrow is supposed to be the same with a very beautiful temperature.  I"m hoping to pull out the patio furniture...even though there is snow left in the yard!  I am just craving the sunlight and warmth now.
> 
> We are making panini sandwiches for supper tonight.   Fries for the boys and a salad with mine for me.  It is an easy make it yourself how you like meal with an easy clean up!  I love those meals lol.
> 
> Well I should get back to do a little more studying.  I've got some walkbout videos of Disney parks and Universal streaming while I'm sneaking in some course work lol.  I'm hoping that soon we will hear better news, than of longer closures of the parks.  Although, I'm sure the parks will be different now with the virus.
> 
> Well off to study!!!
> 
> Have a great day to the rest of the hommies here!!!!  Stay healthy and safe everyone!



Yes, you need to give yourself a little break now and again.....work can be overwhelming at times. I remember when I did my second degree, the Engineering one, I was still working and I was fortunate work was very encouraging and gave me time off as it was a lot of work...so, yes, make sure you take plenty of time to relax and chill out.

Glad your weather is showing signs of improvement, we all need that sunshine in our lives.....yes, seeing the deer is lovely, we have a lot of them around here and sometimes you see them run across a main road in front of you.....always scary to see that. We aren't big nature loving people to be honest....but we do live in a lovely area and we are so grateful to have an almost private area behind us to get up into and walk around freely without running into other folks......

And yes, simple dinners are nice now and again.....have a great day.....






keishashadow said:


> I don’t get the appeal either.  Did find ‘exotic flavors’ in the large box sizes available to add to the grocery order.  GD (confetti birthday cake) & middle DS (pop tart fiend = Fruit Loop) varieties in their easter baskets.  Bonus points they took up a lot of space




Never bought a pop tart in my life......not sure if I`m missing out or not...…





Lynne G said:


> Yeah, no pop tarts in my house.  We do like those fruit roll ups though, still.
> 
> Ah,
> View attachment 488248
> 
> Haha.
> 
> View attachment 488249 and to think, older one said the week is going fast. Me, not fast enough.
> 
> Have a lovely, good night’s sleep.




Fruit roll ups neither...….maybe we`ve missed on a whole new food group!!!! lol.....I`m thinking maybe not somehow....

We said earlier we haven't got a clue what day of the week it is now, but couldn't believe we are half way through the month already.....considering we are in lockdown the days are passing incredibly quickly!!!





macraven said:


> Porch light is on!
> 
> I’m making popcorn, who wants some?
> Come on over.



Can I pass on the popcorn and bring chips and dip????? Not a fan of popcorn.....never quite got the love for it......but I`m always up for a good old get together.......





Captain Tom is over 12 million pounds this morning!!!! What an achievement in a few days for the NHS...….. He is the biggest single fundraiser in Just Giving history!

Been up since before six this morning......wide awake for some reason. Been staying up much later at night (late for us) so thought I would sleep later.

Kyle is even enjoying sleeping a little later in the morning as he is minus a commute.....this is Mr Military who gets up early even on weekends......

Sun is shining this morning, but it`s not to last apparently....but we have a grocery delivery this morning and Kyle is expecting a new camera for his telescope today......much excitement about this camera coming......

No delivery next week, but managed to grab a click and collect slot which is fine......we still don`t need to go round the store that way. We could probably stop it now as our local stores will keep us going, so might make that the last one and save it for others. We are lucky we have managed to not miss out on anything. And I have some flour coming in this delivery, so can do some baking...….

Lasagne for dinner tonight.......Kyle doesn`t like that so will make him southern fried chicken......not sure about lunch and breakfast is a dull one today.....toast with preserves or rice krispies.......



























Have a great Thursday
​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning homies!

Ah, yes we are close to freezing temps overnight, so a quick jump out of the shower.
But all is well, as a full tea cup is in my hand, and it’s keeping my hand warm.

And who knew, older one saw my coconut egg in the refrigerator, and asked if he could have some, and I was surprised he liked coconut. Never eats my Mounds candy, or ate such eggs before. Little one guards her almond chocolate bars. She would never ask for a coconut egg. And yes, I make my own peanut butter eggs, as I don’t like most of the packaged ones. Those are the ones that go quick.


So, I’m throwing back tea today on this Thirsty Thursday.


----------



## keishashadow

Don’t think it had hit 40 degrees this am when I let the pooch out in yard for his constitutional. Two dumb bunnies in yard that were almost as big as him. The chase began. Pooch after rabbit & me after pooch. If you haven’t seen a dog catch a small varmint, consider yourself lucky .

The dimmer of the two rabbits  panicked and just kept running around the yard instead of escaping under my fence. Finally, Able to herd it toward one of the gates with larger gap

Both neighbors have security cameras that I’m sure picked up the show. Have I mentioned I was just out of the shower, in slippers & wet hair? lol



Charade67 said:


> was so rudely awakened by our smoke alarm screeching "Warning! Low battery!"


Mine just chirp away initially. Within 48 hrs positively screeching. Don’t have the hard wired ones but wish I did   Have several rooms with cathedral ceilings  always afraid I’ll fall off the chair while batting at those ones ala a piñata


schumigirl said:


> n. I haven't been in any of the major grocery stores since this started and Tom said the small local stores have done similar but less lines....he said there was a massive line of one the last time he went for milk.


many independent dairy farms in our area that sell to the those who package and sell retail. Pricing & sales regulated by the state   Combo of Schools not purchasing & stores limiting milk purchases to two per person...

most are dumping it. Some are bucking the law & offering via word of mouth for folks to bring their own containers & have at it. The food banks are crushed here now. There needs to be a way to not waste that milk


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, dumb bunnies one year nested in our back yard.  Dog left tufts of baby rabbit fur in the grass.  Oh, and yep, I just watched that dog chase all sorts of wildlife.  Why we have a stockade 6 foot high fenced backyard.  No need to chase the dogs.  Hollered at, yeah sometimes.  Haha, would like you as my neighbor Keisha.  Need entertainment, LOL


----------



## Bethany10

happy Thursday all. Our stay at home order has been extended to the 15th of May. I made the mistake of reading some of the comments on the FB post. sigh. I know better, I swear I really do. 

We're home through the 22nd regardless as that's the "last" day of school. 

My son got an overwatch (video game) cookbook from the easter bunny, so last night's dinner was Junkrat burgers. Hamburger mixed with garlic and red pepper flakes, on a toasted bun with lettuce, tomato, bacon, egg (over easy) pineapple and, wait for it, beets. 

We did omit the pineapple and beets, but both DH and I felt that it would have been better with the pineapple. DH also discovered that I can't stand runny eggs and everyone wound up with yolk all over the place as it cracked and dribbled out the instant you took your first bite. 

it's actually on our make again list however, just with over hard eggs. and pineapple. 

tonight: special Genji Rikmaru ramen!


----------



## Lynne G

Those  menus sound fun, Bethany.  

Since I have tortillas left over, it’s a your choice of filler.  Eggs, chicken from the deli, cheese or whatever you can find to fill it.  Me, chicken with red peppers and a slice of cheese.  Easy lunch is a win in my book.


----------



## Sue M

Good Morning all!  Update on Tripadvisor!  They still have the closed till 7/31!  I put in July dates to make dummy booking and advisory is still up. The other day my TA told me she asked her District wdw sales manager and Disney has not issued this date. I don’t know why Tripadvisor is publishing wrong info. Except maybe they don’t want to book.

@damo congrats!  That is happy news!

@keishashadow cute bunny! I have seen idiots walking around with mask not covering nose. It’s hard to resist the urge to say something lol!
Yes, if you go on Tripadvisor’s site and try to make a booking for a wdw resort the message comes up that it’s closed till July 31. I tried a fake booking. I’d never book with them. But it’s not true. They haven’t received any info from wdw.  I asked my TA and wdw hasn’t released any dates.  She is the agency owner.

@macraven so funny. Here my husband is the one who usually shops and it’s me calling home!

@Charade67 glad to hear the insurance may not be too bad!

@bobbie68 hope your post op goes well. Glad to hear Liv is ok at work. 
Our province has extended the state of emergency  till April 28 so far. But I think it will be extended again.
I hope wdw opens too this summer. But only if it’s safe. I’m sure if it isn’t they won’t open.  Don’t even know when the Canada/US border will open!

@Pumpkin1172 good job on the masks! Glad you’re getting some sunshine and warmer temps now. Nice to give yourself a break! Much needed.

@keishashadow eek! Did both rabbits get away? I hope! That must have been a show! Lol! 
Milk dumping is going on here to. So sad. But with schools and restaurants closed the demand is way down. So sad this is happening.

No pop tarts here I was a mean mom too. No sugar cereal and no white bread.

Yesterday got the hot tub emptied and clean. Chemicals put in. Bringing water sample to store today to test and see if adjustments are needed.

Today going to get gas at the other Costco. It’s just a tad further than the one we go to more often. Daughter is out weeding the garden. While I’m at Costco I’ll go to Home Depot which is just around the block and pick up furnace filter. 
That’s my big excitement for the day lol. 
Husband went off to friends farm to pick up eggs. 
After errands I may go out to do some more yard clean up. It’s a beautiful day out. Always nice to enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## cam757

Happy Thursday,  this week has flown by.  At work today, last day of the week. The city manager sent out an e-mail saying that 80 some part-time workers would get their furlough notice this week.   I am part-time.  My feelings would not be hurt if I got a notice.  However, our department is essential and my director already said that she has requested that her 2 part-time workers be exempt from the furlough.  Probably so she and the other two full-timers can continue to "work from home" and not come in the office like the 2 part-timers have to do.  Can you tell I am a little irritated by that???

It has been a windy week here.  Fortunately, no tornadoes but a section of fence was blown down.  DH was able to get it back up fairly easily.  Started off cold this morning but I think it will warm up to average temps.  We had a frost advisory last night but thankfully, my veggie garden is okay.   

Flooring for the half bath came in so I guess we will go pick that up and get the bathroom put back together this weekend. I am not even going to say how long this little project has been going on but I am glad that the end is near.

I know I have said this before but we weren't planning a Florida trip this year but after these last few weeks, I am rethinking  that decision.  I need some UOR and RPR in my life right now or at least this summer. 

Probably grilling out pork or chicken tonight with a side veg.  We need to ease up on the heavy meals. My jeans are soooo tight. 



schumigirl said:


> Got a call last night asking for some help. Our village is one of many organising deliveries of food and basics to vulnerable folks and other places. They are short of volunteers right now, so that`s what I`m doing this morning......we drive up to the community centre, stuff is loaded into our boot (trunk) we have already been emailed the addresses, then we drop the boxes outside folks doors and rapidly retreat......sounds alright.



What a great thing to do and a fulfilling way to spend some time out of the house during lockdown. 



Charade67 said:


> It’s snowing. It’s the middle of April and it is actually snowing. It’s very light and I’m sure it won’t last long. This is crazy.



Wow, it must of been cold in your part of VA.  I think we are getting March's weather now....



damo said:


> How about a little happy news? Found out today, after the results of the genetic tests finally came in, that my daughter is having a boy and the tests were negative for chromosomal defects!!!! She has a 3 year old daughter now, so that will be perfect. My daughter-in-law and son are going to wait until the birth of their baby to find out, but it is nice to have some happy news.



Awww! Congrats and two babies close to each other. How fun!!



schumigirl said:


> Captain Tom is over 12 million pounds this morning!!!! What an achievement in a few days for the NHS...….. He is the biggest single fundraiser in Just Giving history!



How wonderful!!! What an impressive achievement.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Don’t think it had hit 40 degrees this am when I let the pooch out in yard for his constitutional. Two dumb bunnies in yard that were almost as big as him. The chase began. Pooch after rabbit & me after pooch. If you haven’t seen a dog catch a small varmint, consider yourself lucky .
> 
> The dimmer of the two rabbits  panicked and just kept running around the yard instead of escaping under my fence. Finally, Able to herd it toward one of the gates with larger gap
> 
> Both neighbors have security cameras that I’m sure picked up the show. Have I mentioned I was just out of the shower, in slippers & wet hair? lol
> 
> 
> Mine just chirp away initially. Within 48 hrs positively screeching. Don’t have the hard wired ones but wish I did   Have several rooms with cathedral ceilings  always afraid I’ll fall off the chair while batting at those ones ala a piñata
> 
> many independent dairy farms in our area that sell to the those who package and sell retail. Pricing & sales regulated by the state   Combo of Schools not purchasing & stores limiting milk purchases to two per person...
> 
> most are dumping it. Some are bucking the law & offering via word of mouth for folks to bring their own containers & have at it. The food banks are crushed here now. There needs to be a way to not waste that milkView attachment 488319



As long as you don't end up running round your garden as a reluctant YouTube star Janet.....lol.....

Yes, same her with milk, it`s shocking.....one dairy farmer said he wasn't allowed to give it away!! Food banks are suffering badly right now. When we did our volunteer thing the other day, we dropped as much stuff in to the huge box that had been set up outside it...we have plenty. 

(off to check youtube…..lol.….) 





Bethany10 said:


> happy Thursday all. Our stay at home order has been extended to the 15th of May. I made the mistake of reading some of the comments on the FB post. sigh. I know better, I swear I really do.
> 
> We're home through the 22nd regardless as that's the "last" day of school.
> 
> My son got an overwatch (video game) cookbook from the easter bunny, so last night's dinner was Junkrat burgers. Hamburger mixed with garlic and red pepper flakes, on a toasted bun with lettuce, tomato, bacon, egg (over easy) pineapple and, wait for it, beets.
> 
> We did omit the pineapple and beets, but both DH and I felt that it would have been better with the pineapple. DH also discovered that I can't stand runny eggs and everyone wound up with yolk all over the place as it cracked and dribbled out the instant you took your first bite.
> 
> it's actually on our make again list however, just with over hard eggs. and pineapple.
> 
> tonight: special Genji Rikmaru ramen!



I love pineapple in any shape or form.....and that sounds right up my street....even though I`m not supposed to eat garlic, eggs, pineapple (fresh) or beets....so maybe not worth the effort for me.....lol......

Yes, we have been extended another three weeks.....sadly like you read a few comments online from folks who still plan to go out to other folks houses for one thing and another......covidiots right enough. I can only read so much then stop.....they seem quite proud of their stupidity. Our police today were also moving a few folks along from the beach....groups of folks not just the odd one or two. And several in London opposite niece`s home in Primrose Hill......can`t fix stupid. 

Enjoy your next meal too....it`s fun to play around with food.....






cam757 said:


> Happy Thursday,  this week has flown by.  At work today, last day of the week. The city manager sent out an e-mail saying that 80 some part-time workers would get their furlough notice this week.   I am part-time.  My feelings would not be hurt if I got a notice.  However, our department is essential and my director already said that she has requested that her 2 part-time workers be exempt from the furlough.  Probably so she and the other two full-timers can continue to "work from home" and not come in the office like the 2 part-timers have to do.  Can you tell I am a little irritated by that???
> 
> It has been a windy week here.  Fortunately, no tornadoes but a section of fence was blown down.  DH was able to get it back up fairly easily.  Started off cold this morning but I think it will warm up to average temps.  We had a frost advisory last night but thankfully, my veggie garden is okay.
> 
> Flooring for the half bath came in so I guess we will go pick that up and get the bathroom put back together this weekend. I am not even going to say how long this little project has been going on but I am glad that the end is near.
> 
> I know I have said this before but we weren't planning a Florida trip this year but after these last few weeks, I am rethinking  that decision.  I need some UOR and RPR in my life right now or at least this summer.
> 
> Probably grilling out pork or chicken tonight with a side veg.  We need to ease up on the heavy meals. My jeans are soooo tight.
> 
> 
> 
> What a great thing to do and a fulfilling way to spend some time out of the house during lockdown.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it must of been cold in your part of VA.  I think we are getting March's weather now....
> 
> 
> 
> Awww! Congrats and two babies close to each other. How fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> How wonderful!!! What an impressive achievement.



Hey cam......good to see you......yes, I`d be irritated by that too....workplaces can be so unfair, even in this climate.

Sounds like we have a similar climate right now.....sunny, but frosty in the morning, and quite chilly out of the sun....glad you didn`t have a lot of damage, any is too much though. And yes, I can thoroughly agree to needing a trip.....go for it!!!! 

Yes weightwatchers and similar groups are going to make a fortune after all of this....lol....

Thanks yes, we enjoyed it and doing it again at least once next week. 

Captain Tom has reached £15, 685,804,31 as of 5 minutes ago....it is unbelievable......it took us a couple of hours to log on and donate the other day......



Not long in from our Thursday 8pm clap and cheer for all Essential workers and NHS.....and anyone you think deserves it of course......happens all over the UK at the same time and it gives a wonderful feeling of community all around.......although it has been noted by the media....how many who are clapping are the ones breaking the quarantine and mingling with friends and family regardless.......bound to be a few.......

Lasagne was delicious......one of the nicest I think I`ve ever made somehow according to Tom! Same way I make it every time.....maybe I added a little more of the secret ingredient I use.....lol......

Not sure whether to go a walk in the morning or afternoon tomorrow......our lockdown has been extended another three weeks, so we`ll make the best of it.......

One friend was talking today on Zoom where are we all going to go first after the lockdown is over......too many choices!!! Another group of friends wants to book a large room and have champagne and dance!!! Dinner, a bottle of wine and a good chat face to face in the local pub would do us right now.......  

Hitchcock movie night tonight...….


----------



## macraven

When I read Sue’s post I started to freak out until next sentence it mentioned she was planning on the motherland.

Whew!

I have been skipping them and just go to the Darkside for my stay.
I booked my room month before last and feel confident they will be opened way prior to my dates.
I don’t go until the fall.

Decent weather here, will be glad to share it with you all.
Really, weather does not matter to me as I stay inside and not going out.

Today I cleaned out our pantry which was way over due for the floor.
Spent an hour organizing cat food cans by flavor.
One picky cat and the other will eat anything.

Kind of like how my kids were growing up.
The one thing they almost agreed on was pizza.

Hope all the homies are doing fine staying home.
Maybe by the time June rolls around, we will have more freedom and can get out more to everyday routines.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> When I read Sue’s post I started to freak out until next sentence it mentioned she was planning on the motherland.
> 
> Whew!
> 
> I have been skipping them and just go to the Darkside for my stay.
> I booked my room month before last and feel confident they will be opened way prior to my dates.
> I don’t go until the fall.
> 
> Decent weather here, will be glad to share it with you all.
> Really, weather does not matter to me as I stay inside and not going out.
> 
> Today I cleaned out our pantry which was way over due for the floor.
> Spent an hour organizing cat food cans by flavor.
> One picky cat and the other will eat anything.
> 
> Kind of like how my kids were growing up.
> The one thing they almost agreed on was pizza.
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing fine staying home.
> Maybe by the time June rolls around, we will have more freedom and can get out more to everyday routines.



lol.....you and Tom had an exciting day!!

He called me into our “big wine cellar” that really isn’t a cellar earlier.....and proudly showed off how he’d sorted the red wines into alphabetical order  What a way to pass an hour or so.....I thought he was snoozing in the sunroom!!!!

White wines tomorrow.......

Glad you have some lovely weather again.....but you usually have the best weather around anyway!!

Yes, I’m confident too it’ll be fine by then.....



Almost bed time here......although trying to decide if we want to watch another Hitchcock film......classics!!

Bacon in the morning.........


----------



## macraven

Set another plate 
I’ll be there...


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. It took me almost 3 hours to get back to sleep this morning and then I had weird dreams. 
I tried out my new mask today, I don't know that I will ever get used to wearing it. A friend of a friend made them for my family. This morning I was texting my friend to arrange the exchange of masks and money, I told her that I felt like we were doing something illegal. That led to a bunch of silly jokes and memes. 



schumigirl said:


> Never bought a pop tart in my life......not sure if I`m missing out or not...


 No, not really. I like them, but they are really bad for you. 



schumigirl said:


> Fruit roll ups neither...….maybe we`ve missed on a whole new food group!!!! lol.....I`m thinking maybe not somehow....


 Definitely not missing anything here. 



Lynne G said:


> And yes, I make my own peanut butter eggs,


 Yum! Will you share the recipe?



Keisha shadow said:


> many independent dairy farms in our area that sell to the those who package and sell retail. Pricing & sales regulated by the state Combo of Schools not purchasing & stores limiting milk purchases to two per person...
> 
> most are dumping it. Some are bucking the law & offering via word of mouth for folks to bring their own containers & have at it. The food banks are crushed here now. There needs to be a way to not waste that milk


 I don't  understand this at all. A couple of weeks ago my Kroger was almost completely out of milk and then I hear that farmers are having to dump It? 



Bethany10 said:


> My son got an overwatch (video game) cookbook from the easter bunny, so last night's dinner was Junkrat burgers. Hamburger mixed with garlic and red pepper flakes, on a toasted bun with lettuce, tomato, bacon, egg (over easy) pineapple and, wait for it, beets.


 That sounds...um...interesting. I am not one to get very creative with food. 



cam757 said:


> Happy Thursday, this week has flown by. At work today, last day of the week. The city manager sent out an e-mail saying that 80 some part-time workers would get their furlough notice this week. I am part-time. My feelings would not be hurt if I got a notice. However, our department is essential and my director already said that she has requested that her 2 part-time workers be exempt from the furlough. Probably so she and the other two full-timers can continue to "work from home" and not come in the office like the 2 part-timers have to do. Can you tell I am a little irritated by that???


 I can understand your irritation. I  hope you are able to keep your job thought. 



cam757 said:


> Wow, it must of been cold in your part of VA. I think we are getting March's weather now....


 We had a couple of unseasonably chilly nights with temps  close to freezing. 



schumigirl said:


> Hitchcock movie night tonight...….


Which one? I love a good Hitchcock  movie. 

Now waiting  for dh to get back from a trip to Home Depot. Tonight is going to be breakfast for supper, but I'm not very hungry. I decided to get Panda Express for lunch. I used their app to order, but when I went to pick up I was told that they had sold out of one of the items I ordered. They had been open for less than 2 hours. It looked like they were packing a lot of food for take out, so that was good to see.


----------



## Sue M

@Charade67 i didn’t think I could get used to the mask either. First day I felt like ripping it off my face. Second day was better. Slowly getting used to it. 

Now that you mentioned it, last week went to Safeway and zero 2% Milk and no butter. Yet they’re dumping milk. Doesn’t make sense.

At Home Depot I asked a woman what aisle the furnace filters were on. I don’t know how we got into the conversation, but she’s a big Universal & Disney fan lol. We must have talked half an hour about our trips, Orlando VS California parks, where we like to stay...hilarious.  As we ended our conversation she said she was so glad to speak with me, apparently just before she had a very nasty woman yelling at her and she was feeling bad. Talking with us brought her up again.

Dinner tonight is a salad with sliced chicken left over from bbq last night.


----------



## Bethany10

the overwatch ramen was fantastic, but of course neither kid enjoyed it much. sigh. cold and rainy here in the midwest. 

Have a lovely evening everyone.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Bethany10 said:


> the overwatch ramen was fantastic, but of course neither kid enjoyed it much. sigh. cold and rainy here in the midwest.
> 
> Have a lovely evening everyone.



Snow in my Midwest.......


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Snow in my Midwest.......


Move South ......


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Move South ......



Yup!!!

We’re looking forward to it!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Set another plate
> I’ll be there...



Bacon up soon...….  




Charade67 said:


> Hello everyone. It took me almost 3 hours to get back to sleep this morning and then I had weird dreams.
> I tried out my new mask today, I don't know that I will ever get used to wearing it. A friend of a friend made them for my family. This morning I was texting my friend to arrange the exchange of masks and money, I told her that I felt like we were doing something illegal. That led to a bunch of silly jokes and memes.
> 
> No, not really. I like them, but they are really bad for you.
> 
> Definitely not missing anything here.
> 
> Yum! Will you share the recipe?
> 
> I don't  understand this at all. A couple of weeks ago my Kroger was almost completely out of milk and then I hear that farmers are having to dump It?
> 
> That sounds...um...interesting. I am not one to get very creative with food.
> 
> I can understand your irritation. I  hope you are able to keep your job thought.
> 
> We had a couple of unseasonably chilly nights with temps  close to freezing.
> 
> 
> Which one? I love a good Hitchcock  movie.
> 
> Now waiting  for dh to get back from a trip to Home Depot. Tonight is going to be breakfast for supper, but I'm not very hungry. I decided to get Panda Express for lunch. I used their app to order, but when I went to pick up I was told that they had sold out of one of the items I ordered. They had been open for less than 2 hours. It looked like they were packing a lot of food for take out, so that was good to see.



They haven't told us yet masks will be compulsory.....hope it doesn't come to that, think it may for folks that have to use public transport.....now that looks horrendous, everyone all crammed in together.....

I have four favourite Hitchcock movies...Strangers on a Train, North by Northwest, Dial M for Murder and of course Psycho.....but we watched Vertigo and Rear Window last night, not two of my favourites, but it had been a while since we watched them......actually another movie I love is Marnie.....I could watch that over and over. I thought one of the really horrible ones he made was Rope. Couldn't watch that one twice. 

You should try being more creative with food.....it is a lot of fun....I try new stuff all the time...always a success.....unless I brought in tofu or anything vegan......that wouldn't ever be a success!!! Not that I would.…….we are a meat eating home and always will be. 






DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Snow in my Midwest.......



Another with snow!!!! Goodness......hope it didn`t last......




Today is starting off grey....high of 50f but will feel cooler. No plans to go out our usual walk today.......this morning I`m going to make a Thai curry for tonight ......should have made it last night, as it`s always better the second day.....but will reheat it later and be almost the same thing. Tom even managed to get me fresh lemongrass and ginger. 

Will make some coconut ice cream too I think. Plan to do a little baking and will rustle up some cherry and coconut scones, everyone seems to like them. 

Lunch is grilled sandwiches......all 3 of us want one......Kyle with his usual regular strong cheddar, us with turkey, brie and cranberry sauce........should maybe have kept some bacon and used that instead of turkey.......





























​


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, joining the 50 high degree day, and a snow shower this morning. Yes, snow in April. Not unheard of, but not happy about it.

So, tea is the drink, and will be a steady refill this morning. Then maybe little one will make some coffee. An afternoon drink, maybe.

Ordered groceries, so we will see if all filled, and little one and older one may go to pick up. First time, I got a pick up time for today, yesterday. At least it was not a big order.

And very happy, it’s a Friday.  Very happy.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, and I don’t mind a mask, but I find even the most simple one is hot after awhile, and I have a smallish face, so I feel like it pushes up under my sunglasses.  We put it on, when leaving the car, then take it off, when getting in.  A YMMV post.


----------



## mckennarose

Checking in from frigid NE PA!  Brrrr......  It's only 35 right now and it did snow again yesterday, but not much stuck.  Really only a sprinkle on my deck remains.

I finally got some elastic in that I ordered over a week ago so I'll make more masks today.  Especially now that it's mandated we have to wear them in stores and businesses.  But along with the orders from the Secretary of Health in PA, they added some really good clarification rules for businesses that remain open, including how far back to consider someone exposed if another employee tests or assumes positive (we still don't have enough tests), some for grocery stores to protect employees, etc.  It was a 5 page letter and it all goes into effect on Sunday.  We've all been wearing masks here for a while, but I guess some parts of the state haven't been.

Hubby is still doing ok at work.  One of his employees didn't show up on Monday with suspected virus.  She's home for the next two weeks.  Another co-worker is still awaiting his results but is doing ok.  I guess this is our new norm?  I completely understand the phased openings for other areas that are not hit as hard as we are, but we are nowhere close to that level here.  The friend of my daughter who has it is doing ok, he's on oxygen but has not needed a vent so far.  A coworker of another of my daughter's sadly passed away from it.  She was late 30's, healthy and it doesn't make sense.  I hope they can figure out why some get so sick and others don't have any signs.

This week I made a gluten free naan that turned out so good I want to make more, but I'm having trouble getting yeast.  I guess a lot of people are baking bread now. ??? I was finally able to order some, so we'll see if it comes in.  I made it with butter chicken, red chili sambal and cucumber raita, but without cucumbers, as we couldn't get any.  So basically a cool yogurt and cilantro sauce.  

We got a large order from the butcher yesterday which we split with my parents so they don't have to go out for a while.  Including a few steaks which we'll put on the grill either tonight or tomorrow.  I'm crossing my fingers for the warmer weather promised on Sunday.  Hopefully it will warm up enough soon that we can bring the smoker out and get some chicken going in it.  

We have this fig vodka we bought in Epcot last fall and I'm trying to figure out a drink recipe using it.  Anyone have any ideas or used it?  It's delicious by itself, and very smooth, but I was hoping to find a new way to use it.

Speaking of recipes I have a question.....  Do you share recipes?  I'm asking because I have a family member who absolutely will not share a recipe with me and I'm trying to figure out the logic behind it.  I share all my recipes; ones that were handed down from my grandparents, my mom, new recipes and ones I've come up with myself.  I love to cook and if something I make brings someone happiness, then why not share it so they can also pass that on to their loved ones. 

There is one specific recipe that this person makes that is similar to one my grandmother made but I never got from her before she passed away.  I was too young at the time to even know I should get it.  I would just like to have it as part of my tradition (it's an Easter traditional recipe that not a lot of people make anymore) and if I would ever want to make it for my father.  (it was his mother who made it and he doesn't have the recipe either)  It just boggles my mind that this person is so unnecessarily over-protective of the recipe.... actually a lot of his recipes... but I only ever wanted this one.  I should say this is someone who married into our family, not raised with us, so we don't have the same family recipes.  I'm just curious if others feel the same because it does cause hurt feelings for me sometimes, because of what I feel the message is behind it.  Especially because I am so generous with him with my recipes.  

My big birthday is next week and I'm hoping for some nice weather so we can enjoy sitting on the deck sipping some wine.  It will be sad not spending it with my other children and family, but it's safer.  I'm thinking they'll probably swing by and say hello, but stay outside and 6 feet away.  Maybe when all this is over we can go to Florida and celebrate all the birthdays, holidays, anniversaries, graduations in one big blow out!  

Hope everyone has a great day!  If you have sunshine and warm weather... please send it up this way.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 







keishashadow said:


> Can’t find replacement tank of propane. Everywhere here out for last 3 weeks. Strange



Not sure how much is left in my tank. I filled it last Spring. My old one had a meter on the top and it told how much gas was left. This one I bought 2 years ago doesn’t. Hope you can get some soon.




tink1957 said:


> Hope everyone has a fantastic day



Same to you......Tink.....good to see you post. Hope you enjoyed your Easter Day off with family.




Lynne G said:


> Sweet of our local fire station.



What a wonderful gesture by the fire department. So awesome that they wanted to bring happiness to everyone with the Easter bunny.

The departments here have gone outside the local hospitals and run their sirens and unfurled the American Flag so Docs, Nurses and all hospital staff know they are appreciated.

These are uplifting acts of kindness that are so awesome.




schumigirl said:


> We are huge fans of Basil Rathbone movies.....any of them, although some are turkeys!!! But he is the definitive Sherlock Holmes for us.....we watch them regularly on miserable winter days......or days like this as our weather sucks today!!!
> 
> Glad you`re doing ok and yes, it`s a shame you couldn't have the usual Easter with family…...we understand of course, but doesn't make it any easier.....



 We enjoy Basil Rathbone movies too....Sherlock Holmes is awesome.

Hope all in your family are well......I’am sure they are enjoying your good cooking.




schumigirl said:


> Got a call last night asking for some help. Our village is one of many organising deliveries of food and basics to vulnerable folks and other places. They are short of volunteers right now, so that`s what I`m doing this morning......we drive up to the community centre, stuff is loaded into our boot (trunk) we have already been emailed the addresses, then we drop the boxes outside folks doors and rapidly retreat......sounds alright.



What a wonderful thing you and Tom are doing......Sounds like your community is pulling together to help those less fortunate and at risk.


Sorry to hear about your cousins daughter being furloughed from her position at WDW.



Sue M said:


> Did Costco run. 40 min wait in the queue to get in. Lots of TP and butter in stock. Which is lacking in regular stores. $300 shop so think we’re good for awhile. Second day wearing mask, getting more used to how it feels. Everyone was good with social distancing except one elder lady who wasn’t paying attention.



I have been wearing my mask when I have to go out. People around here have really stepped up the mask wearing for sure.




Bethany10 said:


> oh man. Even though I've put on a brave face to the family I'm really really hoping moving our dates to mid August pans out. More so though, we are set to start the school year in late August. It simply hasn't occurred to me that we won't be able to start back then. pondering it though, our little slice of the midwest has been largely able to be kept under control, when compared to hot spots like the coasts. I can see us slowly opening back up over the summer while other areas of the country (who are harder hit) go even slower.



I hope things work out for your vacation.




Charade67 said:


> It’s snowing. It’s the middle of April and it is actually snowing. It’s very light and I’m sure it won’t last long. This is crazy.




We have gotten cooler here to. Temps are dropping at night to mid to upper 30’s then up to high 40’s to low 50’s during the day.




damo said:


> How about a little happy news? Found out today, after the results of the genetic tests finally came in, that my daughter is having a boy and the tests were negative for chromosomal defects!!!! She has a 3 year old daughter now, so that will be perfect. My daughter-in-law and son are going to wait until the birth of their baby to find out, but it is nice to have some happy news.



Great news on your upcoming grandson and your son and daughter-in-law are expecting.




keishashadow said:


> Impromptu visit to GD house last weekend



Easter Bunny on a motorcycle.......cool...bet your granddaughter loved it.




bobbie68 said:


> I would like to give a special hello to Robo, Monykalyn, McRose Vicki and all the rest of the SANS family. I hope everyone stays healthy and safe.



Hey! Bobbie68 




macraven said:


> Move South ....



Good advice.




Lynne G said:


> Ordered groceries, so we will see if all filled, and little one and older one may go to pick up. First time, I got a pick up time for today, yesterday. At least it was not a big order.



I have not been able to get grocery pick up times here. So have had to mask up early in the am and venture out for supplies. Stores pretty empty at that time.


Grayish day here to start. Rain predicted for this early afternoon.

On second cup of coffee this morning. Need to get up to office and do some paperwork today.

Cancelled vacation plans for grandson and myself at end of May. Rescheduled for July. Will take a wait and see approach on that.

Did some moving around of plans for HHN. Have looked at possible information out for houses and not sure what to think about them if they are true. Will take it as it comes. At this point will be happy if the event occurs.

Granddaughter called the other day and is thinking of purchasing her first home. She has been working with a realtor and has found a very nice starter home.

My niece has been sending me pictures of my sweet baby great-nephew. He is getting big. I miss them.

Everyone in the family is working from home.

Dad is doing well. I sent him masks if he has to venture from home at all. My sweet cousin has been delivering food to his house and putting it on his porch. Will look forward to seeing him once this quarantine eases soon. He lives about 7 hours north of me. Plans are to have service for stepmom when it is safe to do so.


Will contact younger sister who is a Nurse here and see how many masks she and her fellow Nurses need. I have finally built up a few.

A Nurse friend of my older sisters called yesterday and said she needed some masks. She asked me how much they were and I told her they were free. Just let me know how many she needed. She also told me her daughters were Nurses. One works in MD office one works in hospital. They are supposed to pick them up tomorrow. I will make sure to give them plenty for themselves and plenty to share.

My cousin needs some masks so will ship those tomorrow.

I











Tuesday minion, but loved the sentiment



Have a great Friday everyone.


----------



## Robo56

mckennarose said:


> Do you share recipes? I'm asking because I have a family member who absolutely will not share a recipe with me and I'm trying to figure out the logic behind it. I share all my recipes; ones that were handed down from my grandparents, my mom, new recipes and ones I've come up with myself. I love to cook and if something I make brings someone happiness, then why not share it so they can also pass that on to their loved ones.




Yes, we do share recipes in our family.

So sad to hear that this family member of yours is being that way.

here’s the recipe for the peanut butter cookies I made last week. Found it in Taste of Home magazine. They freeze great and are delicious.


----------



## Bethany10

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Snow in my Midwest.......



I know people farther north of us were supposed to get it. We're in Kansas City, right smack dab in the middle. The weather person was saying the closer you get to Iowa the more likely for snow.


----------



## Sue M

Good morning from a 45F Pacific NW!  Only 7:35 here, temps will go up to 59F this afternoon.  Not much on the agenda today. Maybe enjoy my freshly cleaned hot tub lol!  And go for a nice walk around the neighbourhood. Do some house cleaning....

@mckennarose I think it’s strange too about refusing to share recipes.  Especially since you explained that it was similar to your grandmother’s lost recipe and how much it would mean to you. Well it’s a 2 way street, I’d stop sharing with him. 
Happy Birthday in advance!  Our birthdays sure are different these days,  both my birthday and Mother’s Day are coming up next month and it looks like we’ll still be social distancing.


----------



## Bethany10

mckennarose said:


> Do you share recipes? I'm asking because I have a family member who absolutely will not share a recipe with me and I'm trying to figure out the logic behind it.



I've run into a couple of people for whom this is true. I've heard 2 schools of thought on this. The first is from the generation that traditionally did not work outside the home, the thought was these recipes are mine, things I've developed from cooking meals for my family. If I share them what do I have left? The act of cooking and sharing the meal gave them the sense of purpose that what I do for my employer does. By sharing it, you're giving up some of your "job responsibilities" if you will, and that's hard to do for some people. 

Secondly, I know people who will give you the recipe, but not tell you any secrets or things they do to make it special. Their feeling, and this is especially true if it's within family, is why am I giving you a recipe so YOU can bring this to a family gathering forcing me to have to find something else that works? Could it be that they don't want you to make it for the gathering of that family?

Finally, I know people who won't share because they won't share. they like the idea that they have something you want and that gives them a sense of power. Sucks, but it is what it is. I'm on another message board that has a well known recipe from someone's  aunt who had written on the card, don't share this recipe unless I'm dead. Once she passed, the "dead aunt cookies" which are a delicious cream cheese cookie with lemon drizzle was passed around and enjoyed. 

What is the item? Maybe someone else makes it and would be happy to share the recipe with you.


----------



## Sue M

@Robo56 good to hear your dad is doing ok. Such a sad time when you need people around you and can’t. 
Great job with masks. Wish I could sew. My friend is making masks too. She has a nurse friend who she is making masks for to distribute to her friends. 
I hope your July plans pan out. Fingers crossed. Portofino?

@Bethany10 interesting reasons for not sharing.  Too funny about the Dead Aunt Cookies!


----------



## macraven

My mother was not a good cook so I never had to ask her for a recipe.
Lol

Once I had kids, I bought a couple of Betty Crocker cook books and figured out the basics for meals.


----------



## schumigirl

mrose......I share recipes with those I know.....it’s not for a secret reason, but once on here I gave someone a recipe and they were annoyed it didn’t work out for them.....it was a sweet type dish and they were annoyed they had wasted their time and money.....well, lesson learned......I told them there was a knack to it. So now I tend not to share unless it’s friends and with friends we all share ideas between us, so I would have given you that recipe if I had it yes, without a doubt.....and most of my cooking is not a firm recipe....it’s a bit of this and that and usually by eye and not measurements......most things can be found on the net if you google now too.......I see something and think, oh I can change or alter that......

Glad DH is doing ok.......work is certainly a worry.....Oh your birthday will be different for sure....but as you’re being sensible and avoiding the temptation to meet up in person, you get special brownie points and will be able to celebrate at a later date.....and I hope it’s marvellous for you......it’s tough as we all want to have friends and family over, but as the ads and tv are telling us all to stay home, it’s the sensible thing to do.......have a great weekend mrose.......and sending hugs......



robo.......so good to see you.......Thanks, yes, we are happy to help where we can......and yes, my cooking is being enjoyed as our waistlines are showing....lol.........

Good luck with the next trip.....fingers crossed!! And yes, I hear you on September.......wasn’t sure at first about the houses, but I’m hopeful......and yes, will just be happy it goes ahead.......and glad your dad is doing better......will be tough for him and it’s a lovely idea to have a service at a later date........



Bethany......I couldn’t even imagine why having a recipe no one knows about would give anyone a feeling of power......lol.....but folks are funny. I have a secret ingredient that goes into my lasagne.....but it’s more of a joke as its so ridiculous no one will ever guess........lol.....I love the dead aunt cookies.......



mac.....my mum wasn’t a brilliant cook either......nothing ever original, but all home made comfort food.....meat and potato dishes.....and nothing processed, which I have carried on as much as possible......only canned food we use regularly is tomatoes for many sauces, soups and bases for casseroles and such......




Our 99 year old Captain Tom has passed the £19,000,000 mark for the NHS....he is absolutely amazing and seeing him talk about things is a real tonic........

Did two hours volunteering today with deliveries. Few people called out late they couldn’t make it, understandable of course, so was glad they called on us. One lady tried to come out to chat as she saw us approach......I was reversing up her drive way so it was easier for Tom to get the box out and drop at her door....but she came out and we had to ask her to go back inside. That wasn’t nice. But she smiled and waved. It would have been so lovely to spend five minutes chatting to her, but it’s not allowed, for her sake as much as ours. Again, not a single piece of personal contact did we have with anyone. 

I know my mum has folks calling her once or twice a week as she’s alone and 85....not that she really needs it as her phone is always busy when you call.....so I’m sure there is a church or charity doing that here too.

Turned out a lovely day after all.......not warm, but at least sunny.

Curry is made so I just need to cook the rice and away we go and do Kyle his separate.......not a curry fan is our Kyle.

Friday night.......but, just another day at the moment......


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon everyone. I seem to have fallen into a Friday routine. Started the day off at the grocery store. I wore my new mask and hated every minute of it. Took it off as soon as I got back to my car.
I think I have reached the breaking point with my kitchen. It is very small and we just don't have the room for food, dishes, small appliances, etc. This morning dh and I went to our
local wood furniture store (we were the only people in the store other than the one lone employee) and looked at pantries. I think we are going to purchase 2 of them.



schumigirl said:


> I have four favourite Hitchcock movies...Strangers on a Train, North by Northwest, Dial M for Murder and of course Psycho.....but we watched Vertigo and Rear Window last night, not two of my favourites, but it had been a while since we watched them......actually another movie I love is Marnie.....I could watch that over and over. I thought one of the really horrible ones he made was Rope. Couldn't watch that one twice.


 I love North by Northwest. Cary Grant is one of my favorite actors. I'm not sure if I have seen Dial M for Murder. If it did it was a very long  time ago. I know I have not seen Marnie, and have only seen parts of Psycho. I wrote a college paper on Rear Window ages ago for a film history class.



Lynne G said:


> Oh, and I don’t mind a mask, but I find even the most simple one is hot after awhile, and I have a smallish face, so I feel like it pushes up under my sunglasses.  We put it on, when leaving the car, then take it off, when getting in.  A YMMV post.


I absolutely hate the mask, so I will only wear it when absolutely necessary. Thankfully it is not a requirement here yet.



mckennarose said:


> Speaking of recipes I have a question..... Do you share recipes?


I will happily share recipes. I get most of mine online anyway. I don't have any secret family recipes.



Robo56 said:


> Cancelled vacation plans for grandson and myself at end of May. Rescheduled for July. Will take a wait and see approach on that.


 I really hope you are able to get your vacation in July.



Sue M said:


> Not much on the agenda today. Maybe enjoy my freshly cleaned hot tub lol!


Sounds like a great plan.



Bethany10 said:


> Once she passed, the "dead aunt cookies" which are a delicious cream cheese cookie with lemon drizzle was passed around and enjoyed.


 I would love to try that cookie. Do people actually call them "dead aunt" cookies? It would be funny to see people's reactions to that name.



macraven said:


> My mother was not a good cook so I never had to ask her for a recipe.


 My mother is not a good cook and she will be the first to admit it.  I was never taught how to cook. When asked if I can cook I usually just say. "I can follow a recipe."



schumigirl said:


> Our 99 year old Captain Tom has passed the £19,000,000 mark for the NHS..


That is amazing.

Trying to decide what to do for the rest of the day. DH wants to take a little break from our binge watch.  I heard that Andrew Lloyd Webber will be streaming Phantom of the Opera today. We may watch that instead. Phantom is my favorite musical.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> My mother was not a good cook so I never had to ask her for a recipe.
> Lol
> 
> Once I had kids, I bought a couple of Betty Crocker cook books and figured out the basics for meals.


My mom wasn't a great cook either. She had a few things she did well, made a great pot roast. Never baked. So I taught myself everything. When first starting out, I burnt an awful lot of rice, lol.


----------



## Bethany10

Charade67 said:


> Do people actually call them "dead aunt" cookies? It would be funny to see people's reactions to that name.



amongst ourselves on the board yes, unless I want to get into the backstory then no. Let me see if I have the recipe on this computer.


----------



## mckennarose

Robo56 said:


> Cancelled vacation plans for grandson and myself at end of May. Rescheduled for July. Will take a wait and see approach on that.


I'm sorry.  We were supposed to be there starting May 16th.  It was my youngest dd's college graduation trip.  I can't bring myself to try to reschedule again just yet.  I want to give it some time to see how this plays out.  It seems a lot of people are going in the fall.  A friend of my DH's at work just rescheduled for September.


Robo56 said:


> So sad to hear that this family member of yours is being that way.


It's weird.  It would hurt my feelings more if I allowed it to.
Reminds me of a funny story....
There was a lady at our church about 25 years ago who made a delicious cake, both chocolate and vanilla versions, and everyone loved them.  I asked her for the recipe one time and she refused.  A little while later I made something she liked and she asked for the recipe and I said I would be glad to trade her, but she refused again.  Down the road a few months later I made something else that she asked for the recipe and I again said I would trade her.  She asked me to give her my two recipes she liked for her cake recipe and I agreed.  When I got the recipe, it looked familiar and here it turned out to be the Dream Whip cake on the back of the Dream Whip box!  LOL!  She protected this recipe like it was gold and it turned out to be a very, very popular and common recipe.  


Sue M said:


> I think it’s strange too about refusing to share recipes. Especially since you explained that it was similar to your grandmother’s lost recipe and how much it would mean to you. Well it’s a 2 way street, I’d stop sharing with him.


I think it's come to that.  Or I'll be happy to trade.  Normally I'd give anything to anyone.


Sue M said:


> Happy Birthday in advance! Our birthdays sure are different these days, both my birthday and Mother’s Day are coming up next month and it looks like we’ll still be social distancing.


Thank you for the birthday wishes!  Happy Birthday to you in advance also!


Bethany10 said:


> Secondly, I know people who will give you the recipe, but not tell you any secrets or things they do to make it special. Their feeling, and this is especially true if it's within family, is why am I giving you a recipe so YOU can bring this to a family gathering forcing me to have to find something else that works? Could it be that they don't want you to make it for the gathering of that family?


I have told him I don't plan on taking his place in making the recipe.  I would just like to have it in case I would like to make it one day.  But certainly not to take it away from him as his "special" thing.  But he's also like that with other recipes too, so I think it's more than that.


Bethany10 said:


> Finally, I know people who won't share because they won't share. they like the idea that they have something you want and that gives them a sense of power. Sucks, but it is what it is


I think this is more like it.  He needs to have recognition, I feel.


Bethany10 said:


> I'm on another message board that has a well known recipe from someone's aunt who had written on the card, don't share this recipe unless I'm dead. Once she passed, the "dead aunt cookies" which are a delicious cream cheese cookie with lemon drizzle was passed around and enjoyed.


The name is awful, but the story is so funny!  They sound good.


Bethany10 said:


> What is the item? Maybe someone else makes it and would be happy to share the recipe with you.


It's a version of a pizza rustica, but with no ricotta, no hard boiled eggs, and I'm not sure exactly which meats and cheeses he uses, and there was mention once of using the meat fats in the crust.  ???  Not sure though.  I haven't found a pizza rustica recipe yet that looks similar, but I have looked.  It's a traditional Italian-American dish at Easter in our area.


schumigirl said:


> most things can be found on the net if you google now too.......I see something and think, oh I can change or alter that......


I have found other versions online, but so far none have come close.  I was looking again this week.


schumigirl said:


> Glad DH is doing ok.......work is certainly a worry.....Oh your birthday will be different for sure....but as you’re being sensible and avoiding the temptation to meet up in person, you get special brownie points and will be able to celebrate at a later date.....and I hope it’s marvellous for you......it’s tough as we all want to have friends and family over, but as the ads and tv are telling us all to stay home, it’s the sensible thing to do.......have a great weekend mrose.......and sending hugs......


Thanks!  And hugs back to you!  I know we're all in this strange time together.  


schumigirl said:


> Our 99 year old Captain Tom has passed the £19,000,000 mark for the NHS....he is absolutely amazing and seeing him talk about things is a real tonic........


I was reading about him online today!  God love him!  


schumigirl said:


> Did two hours volunteering today with deliveries


That's wonderful of you to be helping out so many people!  It's tough not being able to chat with people, but I know you've brightened their day.


Charade67 said:


> This morning dh and I went to our
> local wood furniture store (we were the only people in the store other than the one lone employee) and looked at pantries. I think we are going to purchase 2 of them.


Oh nice!  I would love a proper pantry too.  Right now my "pantry" is a metal bookshelf inside my kitchen closet.  It works for now.


Charade67 said:


> I will happily share recipes. I get most of mine online anyway. I don't have any secret family recipes.


 I get a lot online too.  I have a few that were passed down and I have shared those with people, but even some of those were from old cookbooks that people copied and gave to others.  


Charade67 said:


> I heard that Andrew Lloyd Webber will be streaming Phantom of the Opera today. We may watch that instead. Phantom is my favorite musical.



Oh nice!  Enjoy!


----------



## Bethany10

mckennarose said:


> It's a version of a pizza rustica, but with no ricotta, no hard boiled eggs, and I'm not sure exactly which meats and cheeses he uses, and there was mention once of using the meat fats in the crust. ???



that sounds amazing. What time is dinner? 

It would make sense to use some of the fat from the meat in the crust, any kind of crust like that needs a bit of lard or butter to hold it together. The fat would fill that need.


----------



## mckennarose

Bethany10 said:


> that sounds amazing. What time is dinner?


Whenever I get the recipe, I'll make it for the SANs fam!
Re: the crust and fat... that fact was slipped and I overheard.  LOL!  The crust is very tender, which made me think it wasn't all shortening.  And it's flavorful, so the meat fat makes sense.


----------



## Lynne G

Pasta dinner. Lazy mom.  But a favorite of little one’s.  

But this is what I am starting to feel:


fading fast, so will leave the light on for my night owl kids and the rest of you late night homies.  Don’t stub a toe.


----------



## Charade67

My brother got married today. Meet my new “niece” Gracie.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> My brother got married today. Meet my new “niece” Gracie.
> 
> View attachment 488766


Awwww Gracie is adorable!  Did you get to meet his new wife?  Are they going to have a reception when all this is over?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Well end of another very busy week, snow has pretty much all melted, roads never got really bad but they said about 6 inches, tomorrow around 70  

I’m ready for summer already.......

I’m always ready for summer though!!!


----------



## macraven

Dlpn...
I need a new name for you....
I keep getting autocorrect when I type the above name in.

Well, I’ve read back over the last 60 minutes to see if Sue and Mrose listed their birthdates.
If they did, I still can’t find it.

All I know both are May bd and Mrose mentioned it’s the 5-0 for her.

If I can’t figure it out, I’ll consider you two twins and we will have your birthday bash on May 8.

lol

Charade, cute puppy!
And with it comes with a sister in law for you.
Wish your brother and his bride a life time of happiness.

Lynne, you popped out early tonight, but glad you left the light on for the late stragglers like me.
Sweet dreams homies.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Dlpn...
> I need a new name for you....
> I keep getting autocorrect when I type the above name in.
> 
> Well, I’ve read back over the last 60 minutes to see if Sue and Mrose listed their birthdates.
> If they did, I still can’t find it.
> 
> All I know both are May bd and Mrose mentioned it’s the 5-0 for her.
> 
> If I can’t figure it out, I’ll consider you two twins and we will have your birthday bash on May 8.
> 
> lol
> 
> Charade, cute puppy!
> And with it comes with a sister in law for you.
> Wish your brother and his bride a life time of happiness.
> 
> Lynne, you popped out early tonight, but glad you left the light on for the late stragglers like me.
> Sweet dreams homies.



Well you have something else to look forward to in September, if you see me maybe you’ll have a name you can come up with then!!!



I believe it was Schumi that said she had a picture of me but when she saw me she couldn’t remember what she had pictured me as before........

Not sure if that was a good or bad thing.....


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> Awwww Gracie is adorable!  Did you get to meet his new wife?  Are they going to have a reception when all this is over?


I haven’t met her yet. They live in Georgia. A reception is scheduled for May 30, but will probably get postponed.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> I haven’t met her yet. They live in Georgia. A reception is scheduled for May 30, but will probably get postponed.


Hopefully in the meantime you can connect on FaceTime, Skype or something.


----------



## macraven

Charade
I hope you do attend the reception whenever it will happen.

GA is not doing well with this virus.
Numbers keep rising in N GA and we will hit our high early May is what our area has been told.

Sue  suggested something that would work.

wait a few months until the pandemic slows down and come dowm
You meet your brother and his wife

it’s hopeful by summer . Life here should have a slow down with the nasty virus in Atlanta


----------



## Charade67

I'm hoping we can get to Atlanta before B goes back to school. If not, perhaps over fall break.


----------



## agavegirl1

Feeling so GUILTY that I have avoided my homies this long.  I know that you know that Tax Season is Crazy Busy for me but now we have the new curve ball of July 15th.  Okay.  I will do my October Trip Report and I will show up.  Sometimes my my depression, my hrLth or DH’s health gets in the way.


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Well you have something else to look forward to in September, if you see me maybe you’ll have a name you can come up with then!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it was Schumi that said she had a picture of me but when she saw me she couldn’t remember what she had pictured me as before........
> 
> Not sure if that was a good or bad thing.....



lol......yes, it`s funny how you just have an image in your mind how someone would look....then you meet them and it`s always completely different.....and no, I can`t think how I imagined you before we met now...… Nah, got to be a good thing....lol......





agavegirl1 said:


> Feeling so GUILTY that I have avoided my homies this long.  I know that you know that Tax Season is Crazy Busy for me but now we have the new curve ball of July 15th.  Okay.  I will do my October Trip Report and I will show up.  Sometimes my my depression, my hrLth or DH’s health gets in the way.



Wendy I just mentioned you to mac a few days ago and we both said we hoped you`d pop in soon.......yes, it`s such a busy time for you. Hope you have managed to have some kind of down time for yourselves.........sending many good wishes your way 



Saturday again.......although every day feels the same right now, except Kyle won`t be working from our office next two days.....

Bacon again this morning...….

Dull and grey today.....and 44F right now but feels much cooler.......if we do go out a walk today it`ll be scarf and hat! 

Tonight one of our friends has again arranged a Zoom quiz for the same folks as last week.....should be fun! Going to make pitchers of Sangria to enjoy along with it......he`s also asked each couple come up with 5 questions for him so he can answer some too......we`ll think about them this afternoon......

Pizza delivery tonight for three of us......looking forward to that as always........






















​


----------



## macraven

Wendy/agavegirl
Anytime you drop in here is a good time !

you have been with the Sans a long time and are thought of frequently.

any trips planned this year?
Hope our paths cross at the Darkside


----------



## macraven

Schumi,
Always   your bacon talk.


----------



## Lynne G

Bacon?  Thought I smelled that.  Yum, Schumi, always having lush meals.  

One thing about a weekend, no need to get moving early.  At least all the wash is done.  Kids are still asleep, and I taught them to be good sleepers, so none of my banging around with the wash woke them.  Little one is that college kid that wakes up at noon and thinks it could have been later.  Eh, by 11 this morning, the mom alarm may go off.  Otherwise, another very late owl or two will be available tonight. Not sure one of them will be me.  

A very big wedding wish to Charade’s brother.  Sweet dog niece.  Ashame a large family gathering could not be done with the hapoy couple.  I hope this summer, all can enjoy such a happy occasion.  

DisneyLife, glad to hear snow is gone, and a nicer day in store for you. Yeah, our usual today, rain and cool. 60’s predicted highs next week, so hoping for warmer weather too.

Agavegirl, sending good thoughts your way, and hope you have a wonderful time at Halloween  enjoying HHN.

Mac, hope the cats were late sleepers this morning. Hope we get together this late September. Flights and all are booked. And thankfully, all can be cancelled in a reasonable time without charge.

So, that morning tea routine does not stop for a weekend.  Typing with hot tea in a cup in my hand.  Perfect Saturday for me, and hoping that perfect Saturday happens to all the homies.


----------



## mckennarose

Charade67 said:


> My brother got married today. Meet my new “niece” Gracie.


How cute!  Congratulations to the happy couple!  I hope you can get down to see them soon.


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Well end of another very busy week, snow has pretty much all melted, roads never got really bad but they said about 6 inches, tomorrow around 70


We have snow too, again today!  It's crazy.  It's snowing very lightly right now but nothing is sticking.  We're supposed to get in the 60's tomorrow.  Does it always snow this late for where you live?


macraven said:


> Well, I’ve read back over the last 60 minutes to see if Sue and Mrose listed their birthdates.
> If they did, I still can’t find it.


 LOL!  It's next Thursday.  And yes... the big 5-0!  


macraven said:


> GA is not doing well with this virus.
> Numbers keep rising in N GA and we will hit our high early May is what our area has been told.


Ugh... 
I saw they opened the JAX beaches in Fl.  Yikes!  I hope they don't have a spike in cases in the next two weeks.  I guess all of this is trial and error for the next few months.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

mckennarose said:


> How cute!  Congratulations to the happy couple!  I hope you can get down to see them soon.
> 
> We have snow too, again today!  It's crazy.  It's snowing very lightly right now but nothing is sticking.  We're supposed to get in the 60's tomorrow.  Does it always snow this late for where you live?
> 
> LOL!  It's next Thursday.  And yes... the big 5-0!
> 
> Ugh...
> I saw they opened the JAX beaches in Fl.  Yikes!  I hope they don't have a spike in cases in the next two weeks.  I guess all of this is trial and error for the next few months.



Not always.......

We were on such a good stretch of weather recently.......

Few years ago we had a storm around the end of May then it went straight into summer.....no middle..... 

On a different note, my phone had an alert saying that the sun can kill the covid virus in under 5 minutes............

Then we need people basking in the sun!!!!!

6 feet apart of course..........


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. It's almost 10:00 and I am just now getting up and getting started with the day. We have absolutely no plans at all.

We watched Phantom of the Opera last night. It was the 25th anniversary special.  After the performance Andrew Lloyd Webber came  out and spoke briefly. Then he introduced previous cast members, including several who have played the Phantom. The original London cast, including Michael Crawford and Sarah Brightman were there too. Then they all sang some of the songs from the musical. It was really cool.



agavegirl1 said:


> Feeling so GUILTY that I have avoided my homies this long.


 Please don't feel guilty. We know this is a very busy time for you.



Lynne G said:


> Little one is that college kid that wakes up at noon and thinks it could have been later.


 B is the same. I wish I could sleep that well.



Lynne G said:


> A very big wedding wish to Charade’s brother. Sweet dog niece. Ashame a large family gathering could not be done with the hapoy couple. I hope this summer, all can enjoy such a happy occasion.


 Thank you. A trip to Atlanta is one of the first things on our list once the virus crisis has passed.



mckennarose said:


> How cute! Congratulations to the happy couple! I hope you can get down to see them soon.


 Thanks. I'm really looking forward to it. My SIL has already invited us to stay with them, but I think we should get a hotel.



mckennarose said:


> LOL! It's next Thursday. And yes... the big 5-0!


 Happy early birthday. My
50th was a really good one.

I appear to be the only one awake right now.  I have nothing else to say, so I will leave you with pictures of my brother's "children".

Annie

Travis. Sorry so blurry. He would not stay still long enough to get a good pic.


----------



## mckennarose

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Not always.......
> 
> We were on such a good stretch of weather recently.......
> 
> Few years ago we had a storm around the end of May then it went straight into summer.....no middle.....
> 
> On a different note, my phone had an alert saying that the sun can kill the covid virus in under 5 minutes............
> 
> Then we need people basking in the sun!!!!!
> 
> 6 feet apart of course..........


I can't complain as we've had a very, very mild winter here, which is definitely not the norm.  We didn't even bring the snow blower out one time, which is extremely rare.

So if the virus dies in the sun, I'm taking that as I can get hubby to take me to Florida in the fall.     "DLPN said I need to get in the sun, and since it's so cold up here... we need to go South".  Yeah... that will work!   I have a plan.



Charade67 said:


> I have nothing else to say, so I will leave you with pictures of my brother's "children".


So cute!  

All this talk of bacon got me hungry... so the bacon is in the oven!


----------



## schumigirl

DLPN......I read that on the CB yesterday.......have you glanced over there......so many experts......  


Charade.....we saw Michael Crawford in Phantom all those years ago....he was known as a comedy actors over here, but after doing Barnum he became a real star in shows. Genuinely nice man too.


mrose.......never can have enough bacon!!!




Our lovely Capt Tom has now raised over £23 million pounds for the NHS as of ten minutes ago........

Getting some questions organised for the quiz tonight.......we have 3 relatively hard ones and 2 completely obscure ones.....if they get them they are googling the answers....lol.......

Went out earlier on my own to drop one parcel to an elderly lady who was short of food and as I drove through the village and next town, couldn’t believe the amount of folks out and about.....you’d never guess we were in lockdown  No 6 feet apart which is a false security measure anyways.......one sneeze travels much further....not quite sure what they’re thinking.

Time for a cuppa.......will have pizza slightly earlier tonight so we are ready for quiz......and Sangria will be ready too......


----------



## keishashadow

while sitting in online pickup spot at Loews at 11 am today   I decided we needed electronic door lock on front door yesterday.  Wasn’t even drinking 



Sue M said:


> Did both rabbits get away? I hope! That must have been a show! Lol!


Finally, the 2nd one escaped. Didn’t know rabbits could jump so high

Upon only securing a few hours of shut eye last night, dealing with foggy brain today.  However, I am not catching what you stated re WDW closed till July  does TA you use refer to Trip Advisor or Travel Agent?


cam757 said:


> I know I have said this before but we weren't planning a Florida trip this year but after these last few weeks, I am rethinking that decision. I need some UOR and RPR in my life right now or at least this summer.


That’s the spirit!  Pssst book refundable travel lol


schumigirl said:


> off to check youtube…..lol.….)


Lololol


schumigirl said:


> He called me into our “big wine cellar” that really isn’t a cellar earlier.....and proudly showed off how he’d sorted the red wines into alphabetical order  What a way to pass an hour or so.....I thought he was snoozing in the sunroom!!!!


Wow, sock drawer may be next 


Charade67 said:


> I don't understand this at all. A couple of weeks ago my Kroger was almost completely out of milk and then I hear that farmers are having to dump It?


Yes, small farms don’t put into retail packaging


schumigirl said:


> They haven't told us yet masks will be compulsory


They’ve been so here, supposed to start citing people tomorrow.  


mckennarose said:


> Checking in from frigid NE PA! Brrrr...... It's only 35 right now and it did snow again yesterday, but not much stuck. Really only a sprinkle on my deck remains.


Same, please spring, come back soon. Least the sun is shining


mckennarose said:


> Speaking of recipes I have a question..... Do you share recipes? I'm asking because I have a family member who absolutely will not share a recipe with me and I'm trying to figure out the logic behind it.


Always, no knowledge should ever be miserly hidden away.

Not to burst your bubble, but the warmth & sun are said to NOT kill this particular virus.


Robo56 said:


> Dad is doing well. I sent him masks if he has to venture from home at all. My sweet cousin has been delivering food to his house and putting it on his porch. Will look forward to seeing him once this quarantine eases soon. He lives about 7 hours north of me. Plans are to have service for stepmom when it is safe to do so.


Great to hear he’s coping better than can be expected. Sorry you had to delay trip 


Robo56 said:


> here’s the recipe for the peanut butter cookies I made last week. Found it in Taste of Home magazine.


It’s embarrassing how many cooking magazines I have show up on my doorstep.  I consider inventive cooking a creative outlet and a way of expressing my love.  That magazine is one of my old Skool favorites.  Like their Simple & Delicous one too.  


Bethany10 said:


> Once she passed, the "dead aunt cookies" which are a delicious cream cheese cookie with lemon drizzle was passed around and enjoyed.


Anybody else find it ironic her treasured secret is now referred to derisively?


Charade67 said:


> My brother got married today. Meet my new “niece” Gracie.
> View attachment 488766


Looks a bit like my baby, a Havanese.  Going to guess a bichon?


----------



## Sue M

Mac, sorry to hear GA isn’t doing well with the virus. But I know you’re being careful!  My birthday is May 25  

Agavegirl  We have a tax extension till June 1 but we just dropped ours off last week to accountant. Just want to get it over with, ugh.

mc-rose I saw that too about Florida Beaches. Yikes. I feel it’s a bit premature.  Canadian/US border closure just extended another month.

Keisha glad the bunnies escaped! TA= Disney agency Travel Agent. She contacted her Disney booking advisor who confirmed Disney hasn’t released any dates. 
I’m prone to agree sorta. Sunshine and heat won’t totally kill the virus or Florida wouldn’t have it. But heat does kill it from what I understand so in hot climes it won’t last as long on surfaces.

It’s almost 10:00 here, clouds burning off. I think it will be a nice day. Time for me to get some paper work done that I’ve been procrastinating on and vacuum.


----------



## Lynne G

Quite the line for Starbucks.  Girl has to have her coffee, apparently.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 488880View attachment 488881 while sitting in online pickup spot at Loews at 11 am today I decided we needed electronic door lock on front door yesterday. Wasn’t even drinking
> 
> 
> Finally, the 2nd one escaped. Didn’t know rabbits could jump so high
> 
> Upon only securing a few hours of shut eye last night, dealing with foggy brain today.  However, I am not catching what you stated re WDW closed till July  does TA you use refer to Trip Advisor or Travel Agent?
> 
> That’s the spirit!  Pssst book refundable travel lol
> 
> Lololol
> 
> Wow, sock drawer may be next
> 
> Yes, small farms don’t put into retail packaging
> 
> They’ve been so here, supposed to start citing people tomorrow.
> 
> Same, please spring, come back soon. Least the sun is shining
> 
> Always, no knowledge should ever be miserly hidden away.
> 
> Not to burst your bubble, but the warmth & sun are said to NOT kill this particular virus.
> 
> Great to hear he’s coping better than can be expected. Sorry you had to delay trip
> 
> It’s embarrassing how many cooking magazines I have show up on my doorstep.  I consider inventive cooking a creative outlet and a way of expressing my love.  That magazine is one of my old Skool favorites.  Like their Simple & Delicous one too.
> 
> Anybody else find it ironic her treasured secret is now referred to derisively?
> 
> Looks a bit like my baby, a Havanese.  Going to guess a bichon?



lol.....yep....folks are funny......

Did you manage to get the door sorted??? Yep, not easy from an internet image.....

They don't seem to be recommending masks over here yet, as said before maybe on public transport. 

Did you get the survey from Universal asking about options for what you think of things they may do and what you would think if they didn't? A few of us have got it and it is interesting with how they`re thinking.......

Er, I think his socks are all the same......black or white tennis socks.....lol....wouldn't take long to do!!! He did alphabetically organise our white wines and sparkly today...….even Kyle called him sad...….lol......oh and so far....you haven't made youtube….and I`ve looked!!!!! 




Had our pizza and it was delicious!!! Our local place is always fabulous, never had a bad pizza from them. 

Quiz shortly in about an hour or so...….and large pitcher of sangria has been made. Red wine, good brandy, load of fresh fruit chopped up and orange juice......just need to add the lemonade before drinking which is fizzy lemonade which is like sprite, and the frozen berries....strawberries, blackberries and blueberries......lush!!!! 

Bit chilly here tonight, so heating will be on for sure.......

Had a bash at cutting Kyle`s hair this morning......did an alright job of it actually, he is quite impressed.......Tom`s we bought one of those razor shaver thingy things and I always do his regularly,......but with Kyle I used the scissor and comb method.....that boy has a lot of hair.......and it looks as if it could still have some taken off!!! 

But, have a great Saturday night


----------



## Charade67

I am so bored.  It’s a nice day and I should go outside, but it is also very windy.

I am really annoyed with B’s school right now. They have opened up dorm selection for fall. She wants to get the same dorm and same hall. The problem is that she can’t make a selection until I have completed the financial stuff. I can’t complete the financial stuff until they have posted all of her financial aid. I am still waiting for them to post her dependent grant that covers tuition. I sent an email to the financial aid office. I hope they contact me on Monday.

We bought 2 pantries yesterday. Later we realized that we have no idea how we are going to get them into the house. They will deliver, but because of the virus situation they will not bring them into the house and do set up. I might be able to help dh with the smaller of the 2 pantries, but doubt I can help lift the large one. We have a couple of weeks to figure this out.




schumigirl said:


> Charade.....we saw Michael Crawford in Phantom all those years ago....he was known as a comedy actors over here, but after doing Barnum he became a real star in shows. Genuinely nice man too.


 I would have loved to have seen him in person. I just have to make due with my original London cast soundtrack. I had no idea he did comedy. I am only familiar with him from the stage. 



keishashadow said:


> Looks a bit like my baby, a Havanese. Going to guess a bichon?


 I don’t know much about dog breeds. I will ask the next time I talk to them.

Time to find something to do.


----------



## keishashadow

I’m dancing...they opened the local chinese takeout place!  Doing online ordering only, then they text you when order is ready. You arrive, then text the back & they bring out to vehicle.  Convoluted, but i’m Game.

Did you all see yesterday’s pictures on the newly opened Jacksonville beaches?  SMH

SueM ok, so it’s still just an individual TA that can’t access booking.   I’ve yet to see any official announcements.  Dates are still available for public to book.  I just priced out for early August jik i cancel our DVC res.

I’m still thinking if things progress well, they may start to open things slowy starting in June or July at the parks. Probably follow along the lines of the Asian parks...very limited in scope, DTD first, then certain resorts.  If after two or three weeks all is well, likely will progress to being able to visit limited lands in MK.  Majority, probably via virtual queues

Not expecting to see any sort of parades, fireworks, special & seasonal  events early on, as that would be contrary to social distancing.  I’m wondering how the internal buses will flow.  Here they are limiting the # of passengers based upon the bus length and only permitting access thru the back door

Expect they’ll just have a few dining venues open initially & have lots of empty spacing tables.  A large visible show of ‘security’ to soothe our savaged souls same as they do now with bag checks etc. with mandatory temperature taking, mask wearing & social distancing   

It’s gets a bit hairy as to personal freedoms, but since WDW is private property, they could manadate usuage of any identifying Apps as to status of CV exposure.  That’s assuming the antigen tests become widely available   If any of those identifying apps do pan out (the ones that propose to register those who have tested positive & identify others in your immediate surroundings, supposedly with immunity) are on market, think that would help in assuaging people’s worries.  

UVC light is being used to disinfect equipment & slows SARs but it doesn’t reach our planet (thankfully, as so dangerous). Haven’t read anything that is definitive as to UV-A or B even slowing down the virus...from your lips tho 

https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsa...-kill-the-virus-how-risky-is-an-elevator-ride


schumigirl said:


> Had a bash at cutting Kyle`s hair this morning......did an alright job of it actually, he is quite impressed.......Tom`s we bought one of those razor shaver thingy things and I always do his regularly,......but with Kyle I used the scissor and comb method.....that boy has a lot of hair.......and it looks as if it could still have some taken off!!!


I’ve been whacking away at the mr’s head for probably a decade.  have done all my DS hair off & on too.  It’s all in having the right tools & a lot of patience.


Charade67 said:


> We bought 2 pantries yesterday. Later we realized that we have no idea how we are going to get them into the house. They will deliver, but because of the virus situation they will not bring them into the house and do set up. I might be able to help dh with the smaller of the 2 pantries, but doubt I can help lift the large one. We have a couple of weeks to figure this out.


Pre-assembled or boxed?  Boxed so much easier to wrangle.  Do you have a dolly?


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Pre-assembled or boxed? Boxed so much easier to wrangle. Do you have a dolly?


Pre-assembled. I refuse to assemble anymore furniture. These are nice, solid wood pantries. They have to be stained first, so it will probably be a couple of weeks before we get them. I think we have a small dolly somewhere.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> Pre-assembled. I refuse to assemble anymore furniture. These are nice, solid wood pantries. They have to be stained first, so it will probably be a couple of weeks before we get them. I think we have a small dolly somewhere.


‘Real’ furniture.  I cannot believe they aren’t doing basic, drop them off inside the door type of delivery.

Small dolly prob won’t do the trick. Check out the weight limit on the one you have.  

Have found that offering a cash tip can do wonders with delivery peeps.


----------



## Lynne G

More puzzling


----------



## schumigirl

So a pantry over there is a thing you buy? Here a pantry is usually a large walk in room just off the kitchen for food storage......lots of older houses have them. We turned ours into our wine room when we moved into this house.


Charade, yes Michael Crawford was known for a tv show called Some Mother’s Do Ave Em........he was hilarious in it......very simple comedy from the 1970’s.


Janet.....yes, can’t wait till our Chinese place opens up again......I’d run through hoops for a ChI see take out sometime soon!! Hope it was good and you enjoyed it,.....well, your Misters hair looks good!! I only started doing Tom’s hair when we bought the gadget.....I’m quite pleased with how I did Kyle’s today.....he’s happy with it, so I’m happy........ 

Yes saw the beaches in Fl!! We have another 3 weeks of lockdown here, but Boris is planning to start unleashing us next week!! Too early imo. But, we’ll see.......




Didn’t win the quiz tonight either, but the girl who won it deserved to win.......I have to say our questions were voted the hardest ever, and hardly anyone got any right......lol.....think we took it a tad too serious.......oops!

Midnight here, not tired so will watch some tv for a while.....Kyle is up stargazing with his new camera on the telescope.

Not much going on tomorrow......same old........


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, me too, Schumi.  Seems all the Chinese places around us are closed too.  I was really in the mood for it, but alas, none to be had.  Made chicken tonight, as no one knew what to eat.  Saturday night was our usual Chinese  take out.


----------



## Sue M

Keisha yes my TA can access booking, it’s Trip Advisor. The general thought on Dis is they just don’t want to deal with cancelations. Who knows. 
Are you booking early Aug?  I wonder too what WDW will look like And how it will open. It will have to be worth the 6hr flight for me to go! I’m not expecting fireworks or parades either. Have no idea how they’re going to handle food!  Gotta eat!  It could be they limit the # of off site guests when parks hit the designated capacity similar to what they do during Christmas.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yes, me too, Schumi.  Seems all the Chinese places around us are closed too.  I was really in the mood for it, but alas, none to be had.  Made chicken tonight, as no one knew what to eat.  Saturday night was our usual Chinese  take out.



it’s such a shame for the decent ones. Yes, look forward to the day they can reopen.

I can recreate most dishes......almost the same, but not quite. And it’s nice having a night or two off cooking.......


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> So a pantry over there is a thing you buy? Here a pantry is usually a large walk in room just off the kitchen for food storage......lots of older houses have them. We turned ours into our wine room when we moved into this house.


It can be. Some houses do have a pantry like you described. Unfortunately mine does not. Right now we have a cheap, pre-fab one. It serves its purpose, but we really need more storage space.

I know of at least 2 Chinese restaurants near me that are open. One is a local full service restaurant. The other is Panda Express. 

Dh tried calling our favorite Mexican place tonight, but the line was always busy. We thought they might be having phone problems, so he decided to drive over there to place and order. He called and said they were so busy that it would be a 45 minute wait for food. I am glad they are staying busy. I would hate to lose that restaurant. 

Since I won't get to see my brother and SIL for a while I had an idea last night. My brother requested no wedding presents, so I decided to send my new SIL some flowers with a welcome to the family message. I did not realize that floral delivery charges were so high. I found a coupon code online that took 20% off the order, so that made the cost a little better. She should get them on Monday. 

Still waiting on dinner....


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

We have 2 Chinese restaurants open in our area, we made the mistake of ordering from one last weekend only because we were desperate.......

Our youngest son has a friend and his family has there own Chinese restaurant, I don’t remember where exactly they are from, he comes over to our house often and they refuse to let us turn down meals provided for everyone as we often let the kids have a great time together and sleepovers and such, they really are great folks and we love their food.....very good!!! We are regular customers even when they aren’t having a get together. We love the broccoli beef and sweet and sour chicken and the crab rangoons!

Our pantry is where we have a lot of our dry food goods and we store other things in there also, paper towels and goodies lots of cereal and did I mention goodies!!!

Texas Roadhouse for dinner again tonight steaks are wonderful!!!

Relaxing by myself currently so got Bill and Ted on, we have an audio system throughout our house, I make sure everyone can hear the wonderful grooves from this movie.


----------



## Lynne G

Leaving the light on.


----------



## macraven

Good girl


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> It can be. Some houses do have a pantry like you described. Unfortunately mine does not. Right now we have a cheap, pre-fab one. It serves its purpose, but we really need more storage space.
> 
> I know of at least 2 Chinese restaurants near me that are open. One is a local full service restaurant. The other is Panda Express.
> 
> Dh tried calling our favorite Mexican place tonight, but the line was always busy. We thought they might be having phone problems, so he decided to drive over there to place and order. He called and said they were so busy that it would be a 45 minute wait for food. I am glad they are staying busy. I would hate to lose that restaurant.
> 
> Since I won't get to see my brother and SIL for a while I had an idea last night. My brother requested no wedding presents, so I decided to send my new SIL some flowers with a welcome to the family message. I did not realize that floral delivery charges were so high. I found a coupon code online that took 20% off the order, so that made the cost a little better. She should get them on Monday.
> 
> Still waiting on dinner....



So, you would have thought I was crackers if I had said we walked into the pantry to pick something out.....lol.....yes, storage space in a kitchen is essential.

Flowers would be a nice touch.




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We have 2 Chinese restaurants open in our area, we made the mistake of ordering from one last weekend only because we were desperate.......
> 
> Our youngest son has a friend and his family has there own Chinese restaurant, I don’t remember where exactly they are from, he comes over to our house often and they refuse to let us turn down meals provided for everyone as we often let the kids have a great time together and sleepovers and such, they really are great folks and we love their food.....very good!!! We are regular customers even when they aren’t having a get together. We love the broccoli beef and sweet and sour chicken and the crab rangoons!
> 
> Our pantry is where we have a lot of our dry food goods and we store other things in there also, paper towels and goodies lots of cereal and did I mention goodies!!!
> 
> Texas Roadhouse for dinner again tonight steaks are wonderful!!!
> 
> Relaxing by myself currently so got Bill and Ted on, we have an audio system throughout our house, I make sure everyone can hear the wonderful grooves from this movie.
> 
> View attachment 488995



lol....we have our local Chinese that is excellent and know the owner as he lives in our village, but there is another one we occasionally hear folks say, oh we`ll give it a try....I always tell them not to bother...….do they listen? No. Do they regret it.....absolutely!!! It has a good hygiene rating in their window....but they don't seem to know how to cook nice food correctly...….



Such a late nice for us last night.....slept a little longer than usual this morning.....pancakes and fruit this morning I think.

Time for breakfast.....but the sun is shining again even though it`s to be fairly cool today.....no plans of course....maybe a little ironing and general looking for something to pass an hour or so......I`m sure I`ll find something. Tom will wander down to his man cave for an hour or so…….

Dinner is steak in ale pie, cooked the beef yesterday....reheat with puff pastry on top of slow braised beef in gravy. Lush dish!!!























​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, I’m doing that sipping tea today.  Us, too have had a sunny start.  And yeah, I hear my heater on, so a tad too cool for me too.  
Woke up at 6, so yep, a late start as well.  Finished up the wash, and now enjoying a quiet house.  Read Schumi is having some more lush meals, but I have no idea what dinner will be at this moment.  There was nothing left over, from dinner yesterday and little one said my mac and cheese was really good last night.  It was, for some reason, as maybe we were all hungry. LoL

With that wonderful talk of food, I may take out the bacon and have a fuller breakfast.  One of the perks of a weekend morning.  I did pick up more eggs yesterday.  With the grocery stores limiting the number of people in it, I found it easier to get what I wanted and get out of there.  It was not pleasant to stand outside in the brisk cool wind, though.  But hey, little one went through the Starbucks line.  And a line that was.  But an easier one, as we stayed in the car.  

Tea needs another refill, so have that super easy Sunday, homies!


----------



## keishashadow

Talk bacon to me 

Since the mr’s been on afternoon shift, it’s been flowing rather freely.  Will I get drummed out of the corps if I admit I’m getting sick of seeing it lol?

Sun is shining, should hit the mid 50’s here today, yea!





Sue M said:


> Keisha yes my TA can access booking, it’s Trip Advisor. The general thought on Dis is they just don’t want to deal with cancelations. Who knows.
> Are you booking early Aug?


We tend to book all DVC related travel 11 months out or there’s no (good) room left at the inn.

I’m treading carefully, as it’s my understanding the DIS rules frown on mentioning specific travel agency’s names.  Some are automatically blacked out, I get it as the site’s sponsor is a travel agency.  Disclaimer:  not my intent to endorse any here

Ok, that’s done ,  now you really have me confused lol.  Your travel agent is trip advisor or they are an authorized agency booking thru tripadvisor?  I know a few people who had dabbled booking WDW trips part-time via authorized agencies, they booked thru the official disney agent website portal.  None lasted long, said it wasn’t profitable since the IATAN/CLIA discount restrictions were tightened up a few years ago.

Perhaps it runs differently in Canada or maybe something has recently changed in the trip advisor formatting.  the US website is typically utilized as a informational/review site.  I’ve seen Carole pop up there re Loews hotel reviews in the past.


----------



## macraven

It’s Sunday which means pizza night at my house.


----------



## chad_1138

Watching Seinfeld episode 6.17 "The Doorman"


----------



## macraven

chad!

We now have another poster from Indiana.

I watch a lot of Seinfeld ...


----------



## chad_1138

macraven said:


> chad!
> 
> We now have another poster from Indiana.
> 
> I watch a lot of Seinfeld ...


Thanks!  My wife and I just finished That 70's Show a couple weeks ago and have been binging through Seinfeld.  Happy to be here from the Hoosier State!!  Planning to be checking into Pop Century on July 5!!!


----------



## macraven

I finished the seasons of quite a few tv series and have now moved onto the second season of Law and Order.

You flying or driving to Orlando?


----------



## chad_1138

We are driving.  We will drive to Valdosta on Saturday, and then only have about a 3 hour drive on Sunday.


----------



## macraven

I think it’s about a 14 hour drive for you for a straight shot.

Once you go past Chattanooga and hit I 75 in GA, watch out for the few speed traps.


----------



## cam757

Good Morning SANs Peeps....

Well I didn't hear from my boss Friday so I guess I am not furloughed. I told my husband 
I  will probably be like Milton from the movie Office Space. My boss will not tell me and I won't know until my paychecks stop

Bathroom is 90% done. DH worked hard all day to get it back together. He did a very nice job. We will probably run out to Lowes today  to buy a couple of odds and ends to finish up.



Charade67 said:


> I have been mask resistant for awhile, but now some stores are requiring them. I tried making a no sew mask, but it looks ridiculous. I'm trying to find someone local to make one for me.



I don't like the one I have. I just can't breathe in it. I am going to have to come up with something different. 



mckennarose said:


> Checking in from frigid NE PA! Brrrr...... It's only 35 right now and it did snow again yesterday, but not much stuck. Really only a sprinkle on my deck remains.



Yikes, that is cold. Hope the weather has warmed up today.



mckennarose said:


> A coworker of another of my daughter's sadly passed away from it. She was late 30's, healthy and it doesn't make sense. I hope they can figure out why some get so sick and others don't have any signs.



Wow, that is sad. The virus certainly doesn't discriminate.



mckennarose said:


> Speaking of recipes I have a question..... Do you share recipes?



If I had a recipe someone wanted, I would gladly share it. 



Charade67 said:


> It can be. Some houses do have a pantry like you described. Unfortunately mine does not. Right now we have a cheap, pre-fab one. It serves its purpose, but we really need more storage space



We have a small reach in pantry. I would love a room I could walk in but that will have to wait til the next house.....With all the extra stuff I have bought lately, I have had to find overflow storage in the spare bedroom. 



schumigirl said:


> Dinner is steak in ale pie, cooked the beef yesterday....reheat with puff pastry on top of slow braised beef in gravy. Lush dish!!!



That sounds delish!! I love pastry pie dishes. I need to preplan my meals better. Most of mine are last minute throw together meals. 

Welcome Chad! I love Seinfeld reruns. I watch them several times a week. The Office is my favorite. We watch that one almost everyday since it reruns constantly on the comedy channel.


----------



## Lynne G

Brr, my DH hares to fly, so quite the road trip for us too to the Mouse.  Safe travels in July, Chad, and welcome.  Years ago, we left Orlando at 6 am, and went into our driveway at around midnight.  Only stopped for gas and food.  I fly the 2 hour or so flight since then.  Though as a young kid, never seemed to mind the summer road trip my mom would do to visit her parents.  Many a summer I spent on the Miami beaches.  Fond memories of those trips.


----------



## KStarfish82

Good morning all!

Hope everyone is doing well and staying healthy!

Its almost "Cuomo-clock" here so I have to turn on the news for our latest update


----------



## keishashadow

For some odd reason, I’m productive today...imagine that.  Have scrubbed all the hard surface floors, laundry is started and did some mending.  

Ordered a BD present for DiL from Amazon to be delivered to her house.  My son bought her an older BMW 3 hard top convertible.  She is in her glory lol, found a cute white & pink trimmed baseball cap with small logo & will have a GC emailed on actual day.   Easy peasy but I really do miss my in person retail therapy each week. Managed to chart in a lot of steps that way.  

 Next up = tweaking tomorrow’s online grocery order. Afterwards, will bake a cake & start dinner, roast beef today.



chad_1138 said:


> Thanks!  My wife and I just finished That 70's Show a couple weeks ago and have been binging through Seinfeld.  Happy to be here from the Hoosier State!!  Planning to be checking into Pop Century on July 5!!!


Hi - welcome come.  What’s your favorite building at Pop?  Partial to the bowling pin buildings.  Stayed at AoA in January, so convenient to have the gondolas.

Freely admit to never being able to sit thru an entire episode of Seinfeld but they welcomed me anyway here decades ago lol


KStarfish82 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and staying healthy!
> 
> Its almost "Cuomo-clock" here so I have to turn on the news for our latest update


Pretty sure listening to his measured & calm updates every day may just be the one thing that is keeping many of us sane lol


----------



## chad_1138

keishashadow said:


> Hi - welcome come.  What’s your favorite building at Pop?  Partial to the bowling pin buildings.  Stayed at AoA in January, so convenient to have the gondolas.



Thanks for the welcome!  We love the 50's as well!!  We have been there on both of our Pop stays.  We are really looking forward to the 50's section again due to the close proximity to the Skyliner.  We stayed at All Star Sports on our last trip.  It was nice, but didn't feel like "home" like Pop does for us.  Ready to be back!  Checking in 11 weeks from today!!!

And as far as Seinfeld, my wife got me into it.  I used to not be able to stand the show.  Then a couple of years ago we started watching Comedians in Cars on Netflix, and it got me to get into the show.


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> So, you would have thought I was crackers if I had said we walked into the pantry to pick something out.....lol.....yes, storage space in a kitchen is essential.


 No, I wouldn't have thought you were crazy, but I would be a bit envious. I would love to have a walk in pantry. In my previous house we had a built in pantry that was more like a closet. Something similar to this. 

My current house doesn't even have that, so we are buying a couple of free standing units. 



Lynne G said:


> Woke up at 6, so yep, a late start as well.


 6 is late for you?I consider 6 as way too early. I am really not a morning person. 



cam757 said:


> Well I didn't hear from my boss Friday so I guess I am not furloughed.


 Good to hear. 



Lynne G said:


> Brr, my DH hares to fly, so quite the road trip for us too to the Mouse.


I agree with your dh here. I much prefer driving to FL, but will fly when it is absolutely necessary. 

Welcome Chad! 
We like to stay at Pop Century too.  We've stayed in the 80's but love the theming of the whole resort.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Talk bacon to me
> 
> Since the mr’s been on afternoon shift, it’s been flowing rather freely.  Will I get drummed out of the corps if I admit I’m getting sick of seeing it lol?
> 
> Sun is shining, should hit the mid 50’s here today, yea!
> 
> View attachment 489129
> 
> 
> We tend to book all DVC related travel 11 months out or there’s no (good) room left at the inn.
> 
> I’m treading carefully, as it’s my understanding the DIS rules frown on mentioning specific travel agency’s names.  Some are automatically blacked out, I get it as the site’s sponsor is a travel agency.  Disclaimer:  not my intent to endorse any here
> 
> Ok, that’s done ,  now you really have me confused lol.  Your travel agent is trip advisor or they are an authorized agency booking thru tripadvisor?  I know a few people who had dabbled booking WDW trips part-time via authorized agencies, they booked thru the official disney agent website portal.  None lasted long, said it wasn’t profitable since the IATAN/CLIA discount restrictions were tightened up a few years ago.
> 
> Perhaps it runs differently in Canada or maybe something has recently changed in the trip advisor formatting.  the US website is typically utilized as a informational/review site.  I’ve seen Carole pop up there re Loews hotel reviews in the past.




lol.....I saw that meme yesterday.......

I never honestly realised folks still utilised Travel Agents today......we do everything ourselves, so I’m guessing there’s a benefit to using someone else to book things? Have no clue.....everyone I know does the same as us......

Yes, lol......I do pop up occasionally on there......should have my own RP and Sapphire page for the amount of reviews I have done for those hotels 

Nope......not allowed to feel there’s been too much bacon........





macraven said:


> It’s Sunday which means pizza night at my house.



Oh enjoy it!!! We had pizza last night......fabulous!! Is WD still on.....or is it finished again, I lost touch!




cam757 said:


> Good Morning SANs Peeps....
> 
> Well I didn't hear from my boss Friday so I guess I am not furloughed. I told my husband
> I  will probably be like Milton from the movie Office Space. My boss will not tell me and I won't know until my paychecks stop
> 
> Bathroom is 90% done. DH worked hard all day to get it back together. He did a very nice job. We will probably run out to Lowes today  to buy a couple of odds and ends to finish up.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the one I have. I just can't breathe in it. I am going to have to come up with something different.
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes, that is cold. Hope the weather has warmed up today.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is sad. The virus certainly doesn't discriminate.
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a recipe someone wanted, I would gladly share it.
> 
> 
> 
> We have a small reach in pantry. I would love a room I could walk in but that will have to wait til the next house.....With all the extra stuff I have bought lately, I have had to find overflow storage in the spare bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds delish!! I love pastry pie dishes. I need to preplan my meals better. Most of mine are last minute throw together meals.
> 
> Welcome Chad! I love Seinfeld reruns. I watch them several times a week. The Office is my favorite. We watch that one almost everyday since it reruns constantly on the comedy channel.




Good to hear you’re still employed!! Hope it co it use and work carries on......and nice on the bathroom!!! It’s nice to see a home improvement job done......well, almost.......

Yes pie was delicious......I didn’t make my own puff pastry, never do. Store bought ones are fabulous.....and so easy......full up now. Did plan dessert, but not right now.......

Hope you’re having a lovely weekend......






chad_1138 said:


> Thanks for the welcome!  We love the 50's as well!!  We have been there on both of our Pop stays.  We are really looking forward to the 50's section again due to the close proximity to the Skyliner.  We stayed at All Star Sports on our last trip.  It was nice, but didn't feel like "home" like Pop does for us.  Ready to be back!  Checking in 11 weeks from today!!!
> 
> And as far as Seinfeld, my wife got me into it.  I used to not be able to stand the show.  Then a couple of years ago we started watching Comedians in Cars on Netflix, and it got me to get into the show.




Welcome Chad.......

Have to admit to never having watched a single episode of Seinfeld, so don’t always get the jokes. 

Are you a visitor to Universal too?? I ask as one of the Non Disney folks on this board.......

And yes, it’s lovely to have a trip to look forward to.......





Charade67 said:


> No, I wouldn't have thought you were crazy, but I would be a bit envious. I would love to have a walk in pantry. In my previous house we had a built in pantry that was more like a closet. Something similar to this.
> View attachment 489176
> My current house doesn't even have that, so we are buying a couple of free standing units.
> 
> 6 is late for you?I consider 6 as way too early. I am really not a morning person.
> 
> Good to hear.
> 
> I agree with your dh here. I much prefer driving to FL, but will fly when it is absolutely necessary.
> 
> Welcome Chad!
> We like to stay at Pop Century too.  We've stayed in the 80's but love the theming of the whole resort.



Oh goodness yes, that is tiny isn’t it! Our little wine room that was a pantry is about 3 metres by 3 metres......but, it’s shelved out now and just holds wine. Not fancy though. Very simple to do with new flooring and a handyman......but we are very lucky to have a load of storage and cabinets in our kitchen. 

We’re early morning people too.....even with late nights, we tend to still be up....I don't like feeling I’ve wasted the day which I do if I sleep late.




Enjoyed a very winter warming dish of steak pie......very Scottish dish......I had made up apple crumble, but it can wait till tomorrow.

Rewatching Seasons 1 & 2 of Killing Eve......new series is available on demand from tomorrow, so we’ll binge watch that too. If you haven’t seen it, give it a bash......excellent show with some gruesome black humour.......we love it!

Just watching both original Ghostbusters......2 is on right now.....it is a classic!!! One of my favourite Venkman lines to Janosz Poha is “where are you even from buddy” reply......”The Upper West side” gets me every time........you have to have seen it! 

Time for a cuppa.......can’t believe where this month has gone so far.........


----------



## chad_1138

schumigirl said:


> Welcome Chad.......
> 
> Have to admit to never having watched a single episode of Seinfeld, so don’t always get the jokes.
> 
> Are you a visitor to Universal too?? I ask as one of the Non Disney folks on this board.......
> 
> And yes, it’s lovely to have a trip to look forward to.......



Thanks!  No, we haven't been to Universal as a family.  I went back in '97 on my senior trip for 1 day when it was just the 1 park.  We are looking to go sometime in the future.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> I didn’t make my own puff pastry


It never crossed my mind to attempt, cannot imagine the glop I’d wind up with on my counter.

That butter cake with chocolate icing sitting on my island is looking purty good for boxed stuff. Funny how fast your standards can drop in a pandemic


----------



## schumigirl

chad_1138 said:


> Thanks!  No, we haven't been to Universal as a family.  I went back in '97 on my senior trip for 1 day when it was just the 1 park.  We are looking to go sometime in the future.



You will certainly see some changes when you do go back after all this time........




keishashadow said:


> It never crossed my mind to attempt, cannot imagine the glop I’d wind up with on my counter.
> 
> That butter cake with chocolate icing sitting on my island is looking purty good for boxed stuff. Funny how fast your standards can drop in a pandemic



Oh love me some butter cake!!! Lol.....yes, I know what you mean.

Store bought puff pastry is just so good. I may have tried once years ago but thanks to Jusrol......it’s just there.

I do make my own Shortcrust pastry for savoury and sweet dishes, and suet pastry on the occasion I make that......but they’re so easy and takes no time at all.

Now I’m craving butter cake. We have what we call Madeira Cake over here. Little like pound cake I guess......I could just go a slice of that right now.

Tonight’s treat is mug of tea and a slice of coconut lime cake......it’s the closest I’m getting to a Margarita tonight.......


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Talk bacon to me
> 
> Since the mr’s been on afternoon shift, it’s been flowing rather freely.  Will I get drummed out of the corps if I admit I’m getting sick of seeing it lol?
> 
> Sun is shining, should hit the mid 50’s here today, yea!
> 
> View attachment 489129
> 
> 
> We tend to book all DVC related travel 11 months out or there’s no (good) room left at the inn.
> 
> I’m treading carefully, as it’s my understanding the DIS rules frown on mentioning specific travel agency’s names.  Some are automatically blacked out, I get it as the site’s sponsor is a travel agency.  Disclaimer:  not my intent to endorse any here
> 
> Ok, that’s done ,  now you really have me confused lol.  Your travel agent is trip advisor or they are an authorized agency booking thru tripadvisor?  I know a few people who had dabbled booking WDW trips part-time via authorized agencies, they booked thru the official disney agent website portal.  None lasted long, said it wasn’t profitable since the IATAN/CLIA discount restrictions were tightened up a few years ago.
> 
> Perhaps it runs differently in Canada or maybe something has recently changed in the trip advisor formatting.  the US website is typically utilized as a informational/review site.  I’ve seen Carole pop up there re Loews hotel reviews in the past.


Sorry!  I guess I suck in explaining!  Lol. My TA owns her own Disney Authorized Agency. Nothing to do with Trip Advisor. 
I had concerns when I saw posts about Trip Advisor posting WDW resorts were closed till end of July as we have booked Aug 2 arrival at wdw. 
So- I texted my TA to ask if she’s heard that WDW resorts were closed thru end of July. So she spoke to her WDW district sales manager who said he’s heard nothing from WDW about that. There is no date.

Hope this helps.


----------



## keishashadow

Sue M said:


> Sorry!  I guess I suck in explaining!  Lol. My TA owns her own Disney Authorized Agency. Nothing to do with Trip Advisor.
> I had concerns when I saw posts about Trip Advisor posting WDW resorts were closed till end of July as we have booked Aug 2 arrival at wdw.
> So- I texted my TA to ask if she’s heard that WDW resorts were closed thru end of July. So she spoke to her WDW district sales manager who said he’s heard nothing from WDW about that. There is no date.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Gotcha lol. 

Not even madame Leotta’s crystal ball will shed much light at this point. It’s truly a wait & see proposition all the way around.  

Find myself getting frustrated when people make disparaging comments as to how superficial it is to worry about a vacation when so many people are truly suffering. 

Even though we all are uber fans of the Orlando parks, we are all rooted in reality (or what passes for it in our minds ).   I’m of the listen to the scientists and hope for a resolution sooner vs later.

IMO there is nothing wrong with hanging onto the thought that when this plague passes, we will be able to once again enjoy what gives us pleasure, including travel.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Gotcha lol.
> 
> Not even madame Leotta’s crystal ball will shed much light at this point. It’s truly a wait & see proposition all the way around.
> 
> Find myself getting frustrated when people make disparaging comments as to how superficial it is to worry about a vacation when so many people are truly suffering.
> 
> Even though we all are uber fans of the Orlando parks, we are all rooted in reality (or what passes for it in our minds ).   I’m of the listen to the scientists and hope for a resolution sooner vs later.
> 
> IMO there is nothing wrong with hanging onto the thought that when this plague passes, we will be able to once again enjoy what gives us pleasure, including travel.



What do you see Keisha on the Trip advisor page........when I click on, say RPR, the page briefly has the date it’s closed until on it, but the page very quickly updates and the closed till date disappears.......

The UK and US sometimes see different things according to another poster on here........the dates are still there, they just change very quickly.


----------



## keishashadow

Via iphone I land on this page with dates bookable starting 6/1 all thru 3rd parties

Also able to book starting 6/1 on Loews website


----------



## Charade67

Gold evening. Another lazy day today. We decided to get take out from a chicken wing restaurant. Along with our order they included a hand written thank you note and a coupon for $5 off a future order. We were pleasantly surprised.

Dh and I want to Walmart to see if we could find some puzzles to work on. Looks like everyone had the same idea. The only ones we could find were 500 pieces or less. We got a 300 piece one and a 500 piece one.

On our way home we stopped for milkshakes. The ice cream store had a new flavor called "Do You Like Piña Coladas" that dh wanted to try.



schumigirl said:


> I never honestly realised folks still utilised Travel Agents today......we do everything ourselves, so I’m guessing there’s a benefit to using someone else to book things? Have no clue.....everyone I know does the same as us......


We used one when we went to Alaska.  We pretty much decided ourselves what we wanted to do, but used to agent to put it all together for us. We've never used one for Disney or Universal.



schumigirl said:


> Have to admit to never having watched a single episode of Seinfeld, so don’t always get the jokes.


I've only seen a few episodes. I just don't get why it was so popular.



schumigirl said:


> Just watching both original Ghostbusters...


 Would you believe I've never seen it?



chad_1138 said:


> Thanks! No, we haven't been to Universal as a family. I went back in '97 on my senior trip for 1 day when it was just the 1 park. We are looking to go sometime in the future.


We went for my birthday a couple of years ago. We only went to the Universal parks, no Disney. I highly recommend doing a trip like that. It was really fun and more relaxing that our usual combo Disney/Universal trips.

I have decided that our next Disney vacation is going to be different. Whenever we go we always seem rushed to do everything. We are constantly running from ride to show to restaurant, etc. I just want to slow down and take some time and actually look at and enjoy the parks.  There is so much there that I have never paid attention to.


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> lol.....I saw that meme yesterday.......
> 
> I never honestly realised folks still utilised Travel Agents today......we do everything ourselves, so I’m guessing there’s a benefit to using someone else to book things? Have no clue.....everyone I know does the same as us......
> 
> Yes, lol......I do pop up occasionally on there......should have my own RP and Sapphire page for the amount of reviews I have done for those hotels
> 
> Nope......not allowed to feel there’s been too much bacon........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh enjoy it!!! We had pizza last night......fabulous!! Is WD still on.....or is it finished again, I lost touch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear you’re still employed!! Hope it co it use and work carries on......and nice on the bathroom!!! It’s nice to see a home improvement job done......well, almost.......
> 
> Yes pie was delicious......I didn’t make my own puff pastry, never do. Store bought ones are fabulous.....and so easy......full up now. Did plan dessert, but not right now.......
> 
> Hope you’re having a lovely weekend......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Chad.......
> 
> Have to admit to never having watched a single episode of Seinfeld, so don’t always get the jokes.
> 
> Are you a visitor to Universal too?? I ask as one of the Non Disney folks on this board.......
> 
> And yes, it’s lovely to have a trip to look forward to.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh goodness yes, that is tiny isn’t it! Our little wine room that was a pantry is about 3 metres by 3 metres......but, it’s shelved out now and just holds wine. Not fancy though. Very simple to do with new flooring and a handyman......but we are very lucky to have a load of storage and cabinets in our kitchen.
> 
> We’re early morning people too.....even with late nights, we tend to still be up....I don't like feeling I’ve wasted the day which I do if I sleep late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoyed a very winter warming dish of steak pie......very Scottish dish......I had made up apple crumble, but it can wait till tomorrow.
> 
> Rewatching Seasons 1 & 2 of Killing Eve......new series is available on demand from tomorrow, so we’ll binge watch that too. If you haven’t seen it, give it a bash......excellent show with some gruesome black humour.......we love it!
> 
> Just watching both original Ghostbusters......2 is on right now.....it is a classic!!! One of my favourite Venkman lines to Janosz Poha is “where are you even from buddy” reply......”The Upper West side” gets me every time........you have to have seen it!
> 
> Time for a cuppa.......can’t believe where this month has gone so far.........


I use a Disney TA because for booking Disney it’s just easier for me. ESP when I was working. She’s the one on hold when Disney releases discounts. I didn’t have that much time waiting on hold. And making payments was as quick as sending off an email.  No phoning and sitting on hold. And other reasons.
So even though I’m perfectly capable I let her do it. Doesn’t cost me a thing.  Disney is the only thing I use an agent for.


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Gotcha lol.
> 
> Not even madame Leotta’s crystal ball will shed much light at this point. It’s truly a wait & see proposition all the way around.
> 
> Find myself getting frustrated when people make disparaging comments as to how superficial it is to worry about a vacation when so many people are truly suffering.
> 
> Even though we all are uber fans of the Orlando parks, we are all rooted in reality (or what passes for it in our minds ).   I’m of the listen to the scientists and hope for a resolution sooner vs later.
> 
> IMO there is nothing wrong with hanging onto the thought that when this plague passes, we will be able to once again enjoy what gives us pleasure, including travel.


I feel the same way. Need something to look forward to! 

Charade you’ll enjoy that, slowing down and taking time to smell the roses. It’s why we take 2 weeks at the parks.

Schumi my neighbour down the lane had an apple crumble in the oven as I was passing, stopping to call out a hi!  We’ve been neighbours and good friends for 35 yrs. caught a whiff as I passed by. Mmmm maybe I can figure out a diabetic version. For the crumble  part.

KStarfish from what I’ve seen I really like  Cuomo and sounds like he’s doing a great job for NY. We sometimes get clips of his talks on our world news segments.

Cam yay bathroom is almost done.

Lynne when we lived in NY as a kid we had many road trips to Miami. The highlight of those trips was the South of The Border road signs!   But those drives were torture for me. Always barfed my way to Florida.

Mckennarose sorry to hear about daughters co-worker. So young.

Lazy Sunday for me. Did nothing this morning. Afternoon I thought I better get off my butt and shake the cobwebs out so my oldest dd, the dogs and I went for a longish walk around the neighborhood, walked the path around the soccer field then back home. Walked about an hour. 
Spoke to a friend on the phone, and that’s about it! 
Waiting for Outlander to start at 9:00, seems odd Walking Dead not on. But NCIS is.

@macraven when is that new Walking Dead show starting?  All those coming attractions they were showing about it during WD?


----------



## macraven

The new show was to start this summer.

But with convid 19, I just don’t know if the new tv shows will start as stated.


----------



## macraven

I’m behind in reading today but trying to catch up tonight.


----------



## Sue M

@chad_1138 Welcome!  I wrote you something but poof, it disappeared. I envy anyone who is under a 24 hr drive to WDW!  So lucky. We have a stay at Pop coming up Nov/Dec hopefully!  
Love Seinfeld!  So many classics!  Laugh every time.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> The new show was to start this summer.
> 
> But with convid 19, I just don’t know if the new tv shows will start as stated.


Thanks. For some reason I thought it was earlier. But guess Fear is next.


----------



## chad_1138

Sue M said:


> @chad_1138 Welcome!  I wrote you something but poof, it disappeared. I envy anyone who is under a 24 hr drive to WDW!  So lucky. We have a stay at Pop coming up Nov/Dec hopefully!
> Love Seinfeld!  So many classics!  Laugh every time.


These pretzels are making me thirsty!

and yeah, our drive isn’t too bad.  About 16 hours with stops if we go straight.  Gonna split it up this time though.  11 weeks!!


----------



## macraven

That’s a long drive....!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Via iphone I land on this page with dates bookable starting 6/1 all thru 3rd parties
> Also able to book starting 6/1 on Loews website



I see a quick flash of a date then it disappears......very odd. Thanks Janet.




Charade67 said:


> Gold evening. Another lazy day today. We decided to get take out from a chicken wing restaurant. Along with our order they included a hand written thank you note and a coupon for $5 off a future order. We were pleasantly surprised.
> 
> Dh and I want to Walmart to see if we could find some puzzles to work on. Looks like everyone had the same idea. The only ones we could find were 500 pieces or less. We got a 300 piece one and a 500 piece one.
> 
> On our way home we stopped for milkshakes. The ice cream store had a new flavor called "Do You Like Piña Coladas" that dh wanted to try.
> 
> We used one when we went to Alaska.  We pretty much decided ourselves what we wanted to do, but used to agent to put it all together for us. We've never used one for Disney or Universal.
> 
> I've only seen a few episodes. I just don't get why it was so popular.
> 
> Would you believe I've never seen it?
> 
> We went for my birthday a couple of years ago. We only went to the Universal parks, no Disney. I highly recommend doing a trip like that. It was really fun and more relaxing that our usual combo Disney/Universal trips.
> 
> I have decided that our next Disney vacation is going to be different. Whenever we go we always seem rushed to do everything. We are constantly running from ride to show to restaurant, etc. I just want to slow down and take some time and actually look at and enjoy the parks.  There is so much there that I have never paid attention to.



You have to watch Ghostbusters...the first two, not the dreadful female remake. Classics in every way.....Bill Murray and his own adlibs are the funniest!



Sue M said:


> I use a Disney TA because for booking Disney it’s just easier for me. ESP when I was working. She’s the one on hold when Disney releases discounts. I didn’t have that much time waiting on hold. And making payments was as quick as sending off an email.  No phoning and sitting on hold. And other reasons.
> So even though I’m perfectly capable I let her do it. Doesn’t cost me a thing.  Disney is the only thing I use an agent for.



So it`s a discount thing?

Do they work for Disney then and that`s how they get paid if they aren't making money from clients?

Genuinely never needed to use one. Or even thought about using one.




macraven said:


> That’s a long drive....!



lol......driving is one thing we can never do to Orlando.....that would be  a heck of a road they`d need to build!!!! I think even if we could drive, we love flying so much we`d never do it.....but in the UK, we do longer drives happily......but....we are a small island really so our longest drive possible, isn`t really that long by American standards........




Spoke to our friends last night who are waiting to become American citizens......everything is on hold right now and they are a little worried it won`t happen for a longer time now. They had planned to come to Florida when we would have been there in May to celebrate with us......maybe September.

Another beautiful day ahead for us......sun has to shine all day, but will feel decidedly chilly. Doing an hour this morning delivering packages, so we`ll get our walk when we`ve done that. We never see a soul up in the woods. Did hear some gunshots this morning, so guessing the farmers have been vermin hunting again.

I love lemon chicken.....from the Chinese, it`s gorgeous.....but I do like my own and thought I`d make it tonight.......my two aren`t fond of it, and one positively dislikes it....the faces when I mention it looks like I asked if they wanted to eat a jar of dirt!!!!

So, it`s chicken in a honey mustard sauce tonight with buttered potatoes.

No bacon this morning.......maybe cereal before we head out for our once a day walk. Again, yesterday our media was full of folks breaking the quarantine and out and about in groups and just not doing as they`re supposed to...….while most of us are following the rules and not mixing with others except for essential contact as in essential grocery shopping. Crazy.

Zoom and Skype have just been marvellous through all of this....keeping in touch with friends has been priceless, yes we still call each other but seeing faces is better.

But....our Capt Tom has now raised 26.4 million pounds as of earlier this morning.......warms your heart.























​






Have a great Monday........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh it does feel like a Monday.

Hope your morning walk is lovely, Schumi. Yeah, I get that face when I mention some food items too, mostly from my picky eater. Chicken tonight sounds like our meal too, or steak. Bought both yesterday, so we are stocked for the week. I do like with both you can make so many different flavored meals.

And just heard rain, heavy at times in the mid day, on the news. Did not catch which day that is, will look on phone. Or listen for the weather report in another ten minutes. Eh, rainy day predictions are nothing new. We have had a wet late winter and so far been wet into Spring.

With that, the house feels cool, the heater is on a bit, and it’s very dark out. Must not be wet now, though as I think I hear the traffic just a noisy truck. Thus, time for tea, and quiet.

Marvelous Monday to you all. 

And it warms my heart that Capt. Tom has raised so much.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Oh it does feel like a Monday.
> 
> Hope your morning walk is lovely, Schumi. Yeah, I get that face when I mention some food items too, mostly from my picky eater. Chicken tonight sounds like our meal too, or steak. Bought both yesterday, so we are stocked for the week. I do like with both you can make so many different flavored meals.
> 
> And just heard rain, heavy at times in the mid day, on the news. Did not catch which day that is, will look on phone. Or listen for the weather report in another ten minutes. Eh, rainy day predictions are nothing new. We have had a wet late winter and so far been wet into Spring.
> 
> With that, the house feels cool, the heater is on a bit, and it’s very dark out. Must not be wet now, though as I think I hear the traffic just a noisy truck. Thus, time for tea, and quiet.
> 
> Marvelous Monday to you all.
> 
> And it warms my heart that Capt. Tom has raised so much.



Isn‘t he just amazing Lynne!!! He’s almost at 27 million!

Yes, chicken or steak can’t really go wrong here.....except if it’s tomato based for Kyle which he doesn’t like so, things like lasagne or curry I make him something different and no savoury lemon dishes for Tom....but anything else, they’re really easy to feed. 

Rainy day ahead for you......we are the opposite for some reason this year......driest spring for years. We’re going to have to put the sprinklers on early this year and the water hose out for trees and bushes......will do that this afternoon. Have a great day Lynne.....




Packages delivered, didn’t have too many as there were plenty of volunteers this morning. So, home and then a quick walk.....no deer in the woods today again.....

Lunch is......still to be decided. Kyle will get a sandwich when he appears from our office, but for us......no idea. Will have a mooch and see what appeals......plenty of choice that’s for sure.

Another hour or so till lunch.......


----------



## macraven

Prediction for rain here this morning.
Hate driving in it when it is heavy.

Forget bacon breakfast, gang will be there for dinner at Schumi’s.

have a good day homies!


----------



## cam757

Rainy day here too!  Nothing going on at work today.  I brought my tablet with me today so I may watch some shows if I get too bored.....and I soon as I typed that a candidate brought in petition signatures for me to check. The pages are in quarantine until I Lysol them off and make copies to work off of 

We used to drive to Orlando but cheap flights and a Southwest credit card that earns points changed that a few years ago.  It takes us about 13 hours including stops to drive to Orlando.  A nonstop flight for us is about 2 hours (sometimes a little less with a good tailwind).  We used to stop overnight on the way there and do the whole drive on the way home. It is a time saver for sure. 

Have a good one!


----------



## keishashadow

Middle DS starting to look for his own pup, I had a good giggle reading this listing today

Need to go forth & grab a curbside grocery order sometime today.  Probably a good idea to check the time slot duh.  I need another cuppa coffee to fully engage to light speed.


Charade67 said:


> I have decided that our next Disney vacation is going to be different. Whenever we go we always seem rushed to do everything. We are constantly running from ride to show to restaurant, etc. I just want to slow down and take some time and actually look at and enjoy the parks. There is so much there that I have never paid attention to.


Believe many more will be stopping to smell the roses once the parks are opened...especially if the parks will open in stages.  Never did get the logic of many people whom book the pricer onsite resorts then don’t utiize them for more than a sleeping room. 


Sue M said:


> Lynne when we lived in NY as a kid we had many road trips to Miami. The highlight of those trips was the South of The Border road signs! But those drives were torture for me. Always barfed my way to Florida.


We love south of the border . Always would spend a hour or so with the kiddos there & pick up our fireworks (illegal at the time to purchase in PA).  Their steakhouse is actually very good.  Little darlings managed to convince me to book a ‘deluxe’ room there once for overnight stop.  I expected the worst. Nope, was immaculately clean, huge...as in the size of a small condo.  Very retro, even had a carport lol


macraven said:


> The new show was to start this summer.
> 
> But with convid 19, I just don’t know if the new tv shows will start as stated.


They had quietly moved the premier up, then cancelled it very quickly once the plague hit. I saw a quick promo on AMC & went to Twitter & instagram to check.  The 2nd guy is a show runner for new series





schumigirl said:


> You have to watch Ghostbusters...the first two, not the dreadful female remake. Classics in every way.....Bill Murray and his own adlibs are the funniest!


I wasn’t mad watching Chris Hemsworth for 1-1/2 hours 


macraven said:


> Prediction for rain here this morning.
> Hate driving in it when it is heavy.


Stay home, send the cats out to run the errands 


cam757 said:


> We use to drive to Orlando but cheap flights and a Southwest credit card that earns points changed that a few years ago. It takes us about 13 hours including stops to drive to Orlando. A nonstop flight for us is about 2 hours (sometimes a little less with a good tailwind). We used to stop overnight on the way there and do the whole drive on the way home. It is a time saver for sure.


We prefer SWA & work the CC for rewards too.  Pricing had bumped a bit higher than I felt justified last year or so from our market.  Every time I price out a trip last week or so, notice the NS flights are disappearing.  Talking from 6 or 7 on some dates to only 2.  I understand why, but don’t have to like it.  Have jumped on my share of spirit’s $27 flights for a quickie bonus trip lol. 

That’s funny to read your air time is 2 hours vs 13 hrs drive.  We have same flight time but it’s anwhere from 20 - 24 hours depending on how we hit traffic.  That said, i’ve Never driven it straight through...or will. My back would be barking far too loudly sitting in vehicle that long.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Prediction for rain here this morning.
> Hate driving in it when it is heavy.
> 
> Forget bacon breakfast, gang will be there for dinner at Schumi’s.
> 
> have a good day homies!




Plenty of food here ......it’s a  since I made honey mustard chicken, but looks to be nice.....and large portions too as I over estimated how much chicken I need.......

Hope rain isn’t too bad for you today......




cam757 said:


> Rainy day here too!  Nothing going on at work today.  I brought my tablet with me today so I may watch some shows if I get too bored.....and I soon as I typed that a candidate brought in petition signatures for me to check. The pages are in quarantine until I Lysol them off and make copies to work off of
> 
> We used to drive to Orlando but cheap flights and a Southwest credit card that earns points changed that a few years ago.  It takes us about 13 hours including stops to drive to Orlando.  A nonstop flight for us is about 2 hours (sometimes a little less with a good tailwind).  We used to stop overnight on the way there and do the whole drive on the way home. It is a time saver for sure.
> 
> Have a good one!



Another one with rain!! It is unusual for us to have such lovely weather while everyone else has rain. 

A 2 hour flight sounds heavenly.....I think we’d definitely take advantage of such a short flight more often!!!

Have a good day too cam......




keishashadow said:


> Middle DS starting to look for his own pup, I had a good giggle reading this listing today
> View attachment 489435
> Need to go forth & grab a curbside grocery order sometime today.  Probably a good idea to check the time slot duh.  I need another cuppa coffee to fully engage to light speed.
> 
> Believe many more will be stopping to smell the roses once the parks are opened...especially if the parks will open in stages.  Never did get the logic of many people whom book the pricer onsite resorts then don’t utiize them for more than a sleeping room.
> 
> We love south of the border . Always would spend a hour or so with the kiddos there & pick up our fireworks (illegal at the time to purchase in PA).  Their steakhouse is actually very good.  Little darlings managed to convince me to book a ‘deluxe’ room there once for overnight stop.  I expected the worst. Nope, was immaculately clean, huge...as in the size of a small condo.  Very retro, even had a carport lol
> 
> They had quietly moved the premier up, then cancelled it very quickly once the plague hit. I saw a quick promo on AMC & went to Twitter & instagram to check.  The 2nd guy is a show runner for new series
> 
> View attachment 489440
> View attachment 489439
> 
> I wasn’t mad watching Chris Hemsworth for 1-1/2 hours
> 
> Stay home, send the cats out to run the errands
> 
> We prefer SWA & work the CC for rewards too.  Pricing had bumped a bit higher than I felt justified last year or so from our market.  Every time I price out a trip last week or so, notice the NS flights are disappearing.  Talking from 6 or 7 on some dates to only 2.  I understand why, but don’t have to like it.  Have jumped on my share of spirit’s $27 flights for a quickie bonus trip lol.
> 
> That’s funny to read your air time is 2 hours vs 13 hrs drive.  We have same flight time but it’s anwhere from 20 - 24 hours depending on how we hit traffic.  That said, i’ve Never driven it straight through...or will. My back would be barking far too loudly sitting in vehicle that long.



lol.......I see Thermidor in Larry the Lobsters future.......how lovely your boy is looking for a puppy.

Even the gorgeous Chris Hemsworth couldn‘t save that movie for me I’m afraid. I kept tutting and getting irritated how unfunny it was.....

Yes, I wonder about the folks that don’t take advantage of a beautiful hotel when they can....



I think this has been our most productive day for a while......busy morning then after lunch we jetwashed the patio area nearest the house as that’s where we sit the most when eating outside when it’s just the three of us......I was quite proud of the job I did.....Tom washed the car and did Kyle’s car too then brushed off the patio for me.

The rewashed the bifold doors and kitchen/utility windows as the dirt had splashed all over them......our window cleaner was just here yesterday as well. He gets paid online so no contact there either.

Time for tea and a sit down before I start dinner.........

And weather is just gorgeous......no breeze and lovely and warm when you’re in direct sun.


----------



## Lynne G

Haha, saw Larry, then saw you posted you were going grocery shopping Keisha.  For a minute, I thought you were buying Larry for dinner, not as a pet.  Sweet son is looking for a pup.  And hey, you can now phone in to our liquor stores for a curbside pick up.  Yeah, I guess their website was too inadequate for our drinking state. Limit of six bottles, but at least that is per day. LoL   I can buy wine from the grocery store, just as easy.  And still working on that Gray Goose I bought awhile ago. 

Lunchtime is almost here.  Gray skies.  Thinking soup with crackers.  Seems little one was caught snacking on cookies.  Guess that was her pre lunch appetizers.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> I think this has been our most productive day for a while......busy morning then after lunch we jetwashed the patio area nearest the house as that’s where we sit the most when eating outside when it’s just the three of us......I was quite proud of the job I did.


I am in absolute awe.  That is such a nasty, messy job.  Might be doing it wrong, but the one time i tried using the pressure washer wound up soaked by the time it was said & done.  


Lynne G said:


> And hey, you can now phone in to our liquor stores for a curbside pick up. Yeah, I guess their website was too inadequate for our drinking state. Limit of six bottles, but at least that is per day. LoL I can buy wine from the grocery store, just as easy. And still working on that Gray Goose I bought awhile ago.


I wonder if people are clamoring for them to the point where they are unavailable ala online system.  Closest one to our home is a solid 20 mile RT drive. 

I’m all down for responsibly enjoying a couple of adult beverages, cheers .  Was surprised to read an article in local paper as to people’s consumption skyrocketing out of boredom/fear.  

Many here are still driving to WV or Ohio and ‘paying’ locals to purchase them booze.  So many others crowing how it’s become so popular in our state stores to buy a half gallon (as it counts for ‘1 bottle’), that it has resulted in a shortage of them. 

If anything i’ve Had less drinks during this crisis - one corona  and it went down well.  not sure why, just worked out that way   Half Tongue in cheek starting to think the rehab centers may just have a huge surge in clientele when it’s all over.


----------



## Bethany10

keishashadow said:


> I wonder if people are clamoring for them to the point where they are unavailable ala online system. Closest one to our home is a solid 20 mile RT drive.
> 
> I’m all down for responsibly enjoying a couple of adult beverages, cheers . Was surprised to read an article in local paper as to people’s consumption skyrocketing out of boredom/fear.




Liquor is available in our grocery stores here, as well as places like Costco and Target. Costco has a huge display of vodka when you walk in as part of it's oh I need that line up right inside the door.


----------



## keishashadow

Bethany10 said:


> Liquor is available in our grocery stores here, as well as places like Costco and Target. Costco has a huge display of vodka when you walk in as part of it's oh I need that line up right inside the door.


PA still in the dark ages lol. Those products are taxed to the max.  I remember laughing when i saw a case of Landshark at a FL SAMs at half the price of home.


----------



## Sue M

Chad 16 hrs!  I’m envious for sure  From home it’s 22 hrs to Disneyland without stops. So 2 days hard driving with overnight stop.  I guess going down wouldn’t be bad, cause we’d be excited for trip, but coming home not as much fun!

Schumi yes it is a discount thing. They have agency specials. No, they don’t work for Disney they make money by commissions like many Agencies. I only use them for Disney hotel booking. I do my own flights. WDW is the only place I use a TA for.

Congrats to Captain Tom! Amazing.

Lynne no rain here for a change. Morning is a bit cloudy and cool but warms up by afternoon. Going for dog walk with a friend this afternoon around our hood! Social distance of course. We only stopped once at South of The Border. Looked around then the folks were ready to continue on the road. We used to stop overnight in S. Carolina then drive straight thru to Miami Beach. 
Thanks for Walking Dead info. I thought it was to start inApril. So wasn’t going crazy! Lol. Do you watch too?


Mac yes! Heavy rain down south isn’t fun driving.

Keisha that’s too funny about Larry the lobster

Schumi I sometimes make extra chicken so the next day I can have chicken salad!  
Time for us to power wash the patio and walkways. Then we can bring out our furniture.

Keisha yes, we get messy too with power washer. We wear our boots but do get splattered.
You should see liquor prices in Canada. When we go to the US I feel like I’m walking into a candy store looking at the prices 

Bethanny we never had liquor available in grocery stores in Canada. When I go to Costco in different countries I’m always envious. Their pricing is amazing. A Safeway near us now has a liquor store but it isn’t inside the store it’s separate. And more expensive than our government stores. 
When my mom had a condo in Ft Lauderdale my brother & I used to get the Costco vodka and leave it for future visits. Huge bottle.


Breakfast was a piece of avocado toast with a fried egg on it. Burgers for dinner.  Have to phone Blue Cross about claim form on our travel medical. Mr had a fall in Mexico and took him to hospital to make sure shoulder wasn’t broken. 
Then walk with friend.  I think tomorrow will be a Costco shop.


----------



## Sue M

Shocking news yesterday about a mass shooting in Nova Scotia. 17 dead.  NS is the last place we’d ever expect this sort of thing to happen. We don’t know the reasons yet but my heart goes out to NS and the families.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, scary news from that part of the world, Sue.  My nephew got married in St. John’s, and she is from there.  Sometimes I watch the Walking Dead, but my older one is a bigger fan.  

Chicken said little one, steak said older one.  Eh, if DH is up for it, both can be grilled.  And like Sue, will cook up more chicken and make salad with any left over.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

cam757 said:


> Rainy day here too!  Nothing going on at work today.  I brought my tablet with me today so I may watch some shows if I get too bored.....and I soon as I typed that a candidate brought in petition signatures for me to check. The pages are in quarantine until I Lysol them off and make copies to work off of
> 
> We used to drive to Orlando but cheap flights and a Southwest credit card that earns points changed that a few years ago.  It takes us about 13 hours including stops to drive to Orlando.  A nonstop flight for us is about 2 hours (sometimes a little less with a good tailwind).  We used to stop overnight on the way there and do the whole drive on the way home. It is a time saver for sure.
> 
> Have a good one!



I just got an email about rapid rewards the other day!

Did you get one with mention of throwing some extra points our way?

Speaking of points they are having a points sale right now, I believe it’s 45% off.


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I just got an email about rapid rewards the other day!
> 
> Did you get one with mention of throwing some extra points our way?
> 
> Speaking of points they are having a points sale right now, I believe it’s 45% off.


There is a thread about that in the CB
I have their rapid rewards but not in the A team so nothing for me .....


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I am in absolute awe.  That is such a nasty, messy job.  Might be doing it wrong, but the one time i tried using the pressure washer wound up soaked by the time it was said & done.
> 
> I wonder if people are clamoring for them to the point where they are unavailable ala online system.  Closest one to our home is a solid 20 mile RT drive.
> 
> I’m all down for responsibly enjoying a couple of adult beverages, cheers .  Was surprised to read an article in local paper as to people’s consumption skyrocketing out of boredom/fear.
> 
> Many here are still driving to WV or Ohio and ‘paying’ locals to purchase them booze.  So many others crowing how it’s become so popular in our state stores to buy a half gallon (as it counts for ‘1 bottle’), that it has resulted in a shortage of them.
> 
> If anything i’ve Had less drinks during this crisis - one corona  and it went down well.  not sure why, just worked out that way   Half Tongue in cheek starting to think the rehab centers may just have a huge surge in clientele when it’s all over.



Oh yes, I was covered in mud.....wore my Hunters (wellingtons) and very old clothes......they went straight in the wash......but, that patio is gleaming!!! I used a new attachment that is kind of like a round vacuum cleaner....but, did use one of the hoses to finish off the bits it missed.

We can buy alcohol anywhere in the UK. Not before 10am or after 4pm on a Sunday,  but other than that it’s available. We love how cheap everything is in the US, compared to what we pay in the UK.... most of ours is tax though. Spirits (liquor) we do buy from the grocery store, but mainly we buy it online. Wine we usually buy online, but occasionally buy wine from the store, not often though.

One Corona!!! Lol......there’s got to be a joke there somewhere.....we certainly have to have a sense of humour with this.

Yes, weight watchers and AA are going to be busy afterwards....lol.....





Went outside just before 10pm to see the parade of starlink satellites from Elon Musk and SpaceX tonight.......very impressive, there was an awful lot of them......and they annoy astronomers as they will ruin the night sky. They’re going to need traffic lights up there before he’s done!!

We also saw some of the meteor shower over us......that was impressive......so well worth going out for.......not too cold either.

Not long till bedtime.....watching final episode of series 2 Killing Eve......then bed!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

I love the space stuff Schumi, With what I do I’m often times spoiled with seeing meteor showers and they never get old.....so cool!


----------



## keishashadow

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Did you get one with mention of throwing some extra points our way?


Unfortunately, not  bookable for travel, qualifying points towards status with rewards.

‘Soon’ they are supposed to come out with an option to convert travel funds to points vs the longer expiry date.  Will be interesting to see the conversion rate.


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Unfortunately, not  bookable for travel, qualifying points towards status with rewards.
> 
> ‘Soon’ they are supposed to come out with an option to convert travel funds to points vs the longer expiry date.  Will be interesting to see the conversion rate.


I have Alaska miles. They are extending elite status a year. So if you had any tier of their elite status, it will carry over another year.  And any miles earned between Jan - April wI’ll be rolled over to 2021.


----------



## macraven

Lucky ducky !

start planning another trip.


----------



## schumigirl

​Yep, Tuesday again......

Another beautiful and sunny day.....so no doubt the covidiots will all be out trying to ignore the quarantine......

We walked down to the beach earlier, just back in and it was beautiful and almost deserted......our reasoning for going so early. 

Taken with Tom`s phone......so a little blurry as it was breezy....












So, had our walk for the day......and avoiding the only two other people we passed the whole time......two joggers who decided it was ok to go jogging together despite being from different households..…. Yep, even 6 feet apart, which they weren't isn`t going to make a difference......

Lunch is shrimp sandwiches on lovely white bread.....and dinner is diced beef in red wine. One wants mashed potatoes, once wants cous cous, so I`ll make baby roast potatoes.....lol.......

Going to chat to a few friends on zoom today, maybe some family too and call mum. Certainly missing contact with friends.....but none of us will risk meeting up, even from a distance. Not yet...….but we all look forward to the day we can meet up again.....seems so far off right now. But we do it as we get this reminder a lot on tv and ads everywhere...….








Have a wonderful Tuesday whatever you`re doing, which is probably not much...…..





​


----------



## Lynne G

Looks like a pretty day, even if windy, Schumi.  I e get 40 mph winds as the storm leaves today, and heads out of our area in the afternoon.  Chance of hail, as wind coming is from the North, crashing into the Southern storm arriving this morning.  A wet and stormy windy lunchtime is predicted.

But don’t forget, Taco Tuesday is here, and Mac will be taking her Taco Bell run.  Don’t forget to ask for free taco.  So, go forth and eat a taco or two today, and be safe and happy, feeling healthy.  

Ooh, it is that time for tea.  Lucky me.   And I guess I don’t fly enough to have any appreciable points.  Though last year’s fall trip was on points.  How nice was that.


----------



## keishashadow

appears my mr will finally get to shelter in place for a week starting Sunday. File it under Better late than never. 

made cheesy rice dish in oven yesterday. I got a rare 10 out of 10 rating from GD. She asked for leftovers for breakfast Another easy meal today, cheeseburgers & steak fries.  


Lynne G said:


> Chance of hail, as wind coming is from the North, crashing into the Southern storm arriving this morning. A wet and stormy windy lunchtime is predicted.


On a positive note...at least u already have toilet paper & bread/milk ahead of impending storm lol 

Terrific Tuesday to all!


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, why yes I do, Keisha.  Nice DH will be with ya soon.  And yep, cheesy rice is one all but little one will eat.  We do rice almost once every week.  Yep, I am for easy meals.  Soup was a breakfast favorite for little one.  I got shamed one time for letting her have soup for breakfast.  I said hey, chicken noodle soup is healthy, and she eats it.  Some people.  I particularly like a slice of pound cake, plain, with my tea, and call that breakfast.  Whatever floats your boat.  Rice for breakfast sounds like a perfect breakfast meal for your GD.  

Ah, sun is out right now, but phone says best rain chance between 11 am and 2 pm.  In other words, lunchtime rain.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> I got shamed one time for letting her have soup for breakfast. I said hey, chicken noodle soup is healthy, and she eats it.


I can justify nearly any meal by counting the food groups in it lol.


----------



## macraven

If you need a new tattoo or want to get your hair done, come to Georgia Friday.
Shops are reopening. 

If you rather wait for the cinemas or restaurants to open, come next Monday.

I’m taking a pass on all reopenings.

Very few places to get covid testing... just in case it is needed later next Tuesday


----------



## Lynne G

Ugh, our state says nothing new opening until at least May 8.  Lucky you Mac.  I really want to go to the eye doctor and be legally blonde in months now.

Abd a haha, Keisha.  Local news guy reported he called 189 times to put his alcohol order in.  Yeah, I would not be that desperate, and wine, at a buck or so more expensive than state store at my local Giant, my preference during this closing of businesses.


----------



## cam757

What a beautiful beach, @schumigirl. How nice to be within walking distance of such a lovely place. 



keishashadow said:


> We prefer SWA & work the CC for rewards too. Pricing had bumped a bit higher than I felt justified last year or so from our market. Every time I price out a trip last week or so, notice the NS flights are disappearing. Talking from 6 or 7 on some dates to only 2. I understand why, but don’t have to like it. Have jumped on my share of spirit’s $27 flights for a quickie bonus trip lol.
> 
> That’s funny to read your air time is 2 hours vs 13 hrs drive. We have same flight time but it’s anwhere from 20 - 24 hours depending on how we hit traffic. That said, i’ve Never driven it straight through...or will. My back would be barking far too loudly sitting in vehicle that long.



Yes, I noticed the price increase as well. I think it all had to do with the Boeing Max being grounded. I believe they had a lot of that model in their fleet. I was looking at their website yesterday and noticed a lot of the flights from now until July have disappeared. The fares from July are decently priced, especially if you fly midweek. 
We don't have Spirit at our airport but I think we have Frontier. They only fly out a couple times a week and when you add baggage fee it makes it not worth the trouble to fly with them, especially since I am not a light packer.

That is interesting about your drive time. Other than Jacksonville, we don't hit any major cities so it usually is a smooth drive for us. We do take the backroads the first 2.5 hours rather than getting on 95. Doesn't really add much time to the drive and we get to stop at our favorite NC Barbecue spot so win win. P



schumigirl said:


> I think this has been our most productive day for a while......busy morning then after lunch we jetwashed the patio area nearest the house as that’s where we sit the most when eating outside when it’s just the three of us......I was quite proud of the job I did.....Tom washed the car and did Kyle’s car too then brushed off the patio for me.



Sounds like a good day with lots accomplished. It is fulfilling to see everything bright and gleaming after a good wash. We need to do the front of our house, the bricks are getting a little green near the bottom. Add it to the evergrowing list....



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I just got an email about rapid rewards the other day!
> 
> Did you get one with mention of throwing some extra points our way?
> 
> Speaking of points they are having a points sale right now, I believe it’s 45% off.



Yes, I did. Although, I am a bit confused. Does that mean anyone with a RR account will get 15k pounts?  I saw the points are on sale but with the way prices are in our market, it probably would be cheaper to buy the flight outright than buy points. I am sure that will change once normal travel resumes. 



Lynne G said:


> Soup was a breakfast favorite for little one. I got shamed one time for letting her have soup for breakfast. I said hey, chicken noodle soup is healthy, and she eats it. Some people. I particularly like a slice of pound cake, plain, with my tea, and call that breakfast. Whatever floats your boat. Rice for breakfast sounds like a perfect breakfast meal for your GD



I probably have the pickiest most hardheaded child when it comes to eating so I understand that battle. 

 Pound cake for breakfast sounds good to me


At home today. DS started a new grading period so they have started a new online learning program. After taking a peek at his Google Classroom and now this new program, I see now I am going to have to be more observant of what he is doing all day because it sure hasn't been his assignments. I just looked at his PE work and we had to catch up on 2 weeks worth. Lets just say I am exhausted from doing jumping jacks 

Well DH noticed the new toilet leaking so the bathroom is back to being inoperable until he has time to fix it. Bless him, he tries...

No plans for today other than cleaning. The weatherman said it was going to rain again today but the sky is blue and the big yellow thing is shining so I think he may be wrong.

I took chicken out so I guess that is what's for dinner....

Have a good day!


----------



## keishashadow

Cam - DH work in specialty steel  aeronautic orders went down due to Mac issues. They are zilch now since CV.  Still completing existing, back/logged contracts in other sectors, esp US defense ones

Mac & Vicki, grab a half gallon of ice cream & hunker down lol

I prefer not to be a test track dummy 

next 2 weeks will determine if those states opening today have pulled the trigger too quickly.

If a 2nd wave happens there, do hope a strict quarantine is enacted for another month to keep those exposed in their respective areas.  Think of it as localized immigration ban lol.
Not fair to subject the other states’ populations (who are staying the course as to following the 14 day downward trajectory) to an extension due to some states jumping the gun


----------



## larissawbb

schumigirl said:


> View attachment 489640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Yep, Tuesday again......
> 
> Another beautiful and sunny day.....so no doubt the covidiots will all be out trying to ignore the quarantine......
> 
> We walked down to the beach earlier, just back in and it was beautiful and almost deserted......our reasoning for going so early.
> 
> Taken with Tom`s phone......so a little blurry as it was breezy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, had our walk for the day......and avoiding the only two other people we passed the whole time......two joggers who decided it was ok to go jogging together despite being from different households..…. Yep, even 6 feet apart, which they weren't isn`t going to make a difference......
> 
> Lunch is shrimp sandwiches on lovely white bread.....and dinner is diced beef in red wine. One wants mashed potatoes, once wants cous cous, so I`ll make baby roast potatoes.....lol.......
> 
> Going to chat to a few friends on zoom today, maybe some family too and call mum. Certainly missing contact with friends.....but none of us will risk meeting up, even from a distance. Not yet...….but we all look forward to the day we can meet up again.....seems so far off right now. But we do it as we get this reminder a lot on tv and ads everywhere...….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 489641
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday whatever you`re doing, which is probably not much...…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Your trip reports always made me hungry. Now your home reports are starting to influence what we are having for dinner!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Hehe, why yes I do, Keisha.  Nice DH will be with ya soon.  And yep, cheesy rice is one all but little one will eat.  We do rice almost once every week.  Yep, I am for easy meals.  Soup was a breakfast favorite for little one.  I got shamed one time for letting her have soup for breakfast.  I said hey, chicken noodle soup is healthy, and she eats it.  Some people.  I particularly like a slice of pound cake, plain, with my tea, and call that breakfast.  Whatever floats your boat.  Rice for breakfast sounds like a perfect breakfast meal for your GD.
> 
> Ah, sun is out right now, but phone says best rain chance between 11 am and 2 pm.  In other words, lunchtime rain.



Chicken noodle soup is almost medicinal Lynne!!! And in Japan very liquidy soup is traditional.......and she looks healthy enough on it.....stuff folks who comment......




keishashadow said:


> I can justify nearly any meal by counting the food groups in it lol.



Absolutely........there’s goodness in almost everything if you look hard enough 



macraven said:


> If you need a new tattoo or want to get your hair done, come to Georgia Friday.
> Shops are reopening.
> 
> If you rather wait for the cinemas or restaurants to open, come next Monday.
> 
> I’m taking a pass on all reopenings.
> 
> Very few places to get covid testing... just in case it is needed later next Tuesday




Tattoos are being classed as essential????? Surely not......but then I’m not a tattoo fan in any form. 

Now, hair.....yes.......our salons are supposed to be opening up May 15th.....my stylist txt me to say she is terrified to come back to work. It’s a busy salon and she has no idea how it’ll work for them......I won’t be rushing there for sure. I cut Kyle’s hair over the weekend and Tom’s too, forgot to cut my own fringe......it’s now starting to go in my eyes......




cam757 said:


> What a beautiful beach, @schumigirl. How nice to be within walking distance of such a lovely place.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I noticed the price increase as well. I think it all had to do with the Boeing Max being grounded. I believe they had a lot of that model in their fleet. I was looking at their website yesterday and noticed a lot of the flights from now until July have disappeared. The fares from July are decently priced, especially if you fly midweek.
> We don't have Spirit at our airport but I think we have Frontier. They only fly out a couple times a week and when you add baggage fee it makes it not worth the trouble to fly with them, especially since I am not a light packer.
> 
> That is interesting about your drive time. Other than Jacksonville, we don't hit any major cities so it usually is a smooth drive for us. We do take the backroads the first 2.5 hours rather than getting on 95. Doesn't really add much time to the drive and we get to stop at our favorite NC Barbecue spot so win win. P
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good day with lots accomplished. It is fulfilling to see everything bright and gleaming after a good wash. We need to do the front of our house, the bricks are getting a little green near the bottom. Add it to the evergrowing list....
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did. Although, I am a bit confused. Does that mean anyone with a RR account will get 15k pounts?  I saw the points are on sale but with the way prices are in our market, it probably would be cheaper to buy the flight outright than buy points. I am sure that will change once normal travel resumes.
> 
> 
> 
> I probably have the pickiest most hardheaded child when it comes to eating so I understand that battle.
> 
> Pound cake for breakfast sounds good to me
> 
> 
> At home today. DS started a new grading period so they have started a new online learning program. After taking a peek at his Google Classroom and now this new program, I see now I am going to have to be more observant of what he is doing all day because it sure hasn't been his assignments. I just looked at his PE work and we had to catch up on 2 weeks worth. Lets just say I am exhausted from doing jumping jacks
> 
> Well DH noticed the new toilet leaking so the bathroom is back to being inoperable until he has time to fix it. Bless him, he tries...
> 
> No plans for today other than cleaning. The weatherman said it was going to rain again today but the sky is blue and the big yellow thing is shining so I think he may be wrong.
> 
> I took chicken out so I guess that is what's for dinner....
> 
> Have a good day!




Thanks, it is a lovely beach and not usually busy except in summer......and a short walk away for us. Been avoiding it and sticking to woodland behind us, but as we were up VERY early, we decided to have a wander.......it was a little fresh I have to say at that time of the morning!!!

Oh good luck with the bathroom......not a fun task and the exercises too.......sounds like fun though......yes, I think we have a list of things we were planning to do when spring started......it’ll happen.......

Have a good one........




larissawbb said:


> Your trip reports always made me hungry. Now your home reports are starting to influence what we are having for dinner!



lol......that made me laugh!!!

Food at the minute is high on the list of priorities.......two days ago Tom’s first words to me as he woke, wasn’t good morning sweetheart as it usually is........it was what are we having for dinner tonight.....I forget.....Yep.......food.



Dinner was nice......diced beef cooked all day in the slow cooker.....although it was delicious, I prefer it to be cooked the day before.....but I forgot.....however, everyone had clean plates and the aroma of wine all day has been lovely!! It’s not too strong though as Kyle likes it......he doesn’t like alcohol in anything.

Have you all Googled and seen the CoronaVirus Rhapsody on YouTube??? A very clever and very funny parody of Bohemian Rhapsody.....we just watched it this afternoon........there are a few funny ones like that on YouTube too.....but this guy is good. You’ve got to see humour in things........if you haven’t seen it yet, go Google it on YouTube.......

DH is planning to binge watch EVERY single Star Wars movie soon.....including the ones that are new and not as good??? I have to go watch something else in one of the other rooms as I genuinely don’t like them......maybe something really trashy like real housewives of either NY or BH.......

Planning on watching series 3 of Killing Eve tonight.......will have to pause as one friend is planning to FaceTime us later......

Time for tea and chocolate biscuit.........


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Ugh, our state says nothing new opening until at least May 8.  Lucky you Mac.  I really want to go to the eye doctor and be legally blonde in months now.


Well.... I wouldn’t call me lucky that GA is the first state to have public restrictions lifted as I am staying put in the house unless I have a need for medical care.

But with most medical services using tele contact, I was able to see my eye doctor yesterday.

Lynne call your eye doc now and set up your appointment so you wont have to wait months to get it.

Taco Bell night
No idea why I even look at their menu, I get one of two things each time we get food there.


----------



## Lynne G

Quite the booming and rain noisy and oh so dark out.  Right on time.  Ooh house vibrating from that boom.  It too shall pass.  Yeah, and that wind.  I am sure branches will be down.  Hmm, was that Noah?  LoL or Thor? Ooh that would be nice.

Mac, I would like to, no one answers at his office. Such is life.


----------



## macraven

[QUOTE="schumigirl, post: 61803568, member: 149559

Tattoos are being classed as essential????? Surely not......but then I’m not a tattoo fan in any form.

[/QUOTE]

it’s Georgia and prioritizing the essentials are hair, tattoos, and gyms.

Forgot to list that bowling alleys also open Friday.

Retail stores also on the list of what will open soon.

I’m staying in the house for another two weeks, can’t chance being out. 
When our covid numbers start to decrease, then I will venture out.


----------



## mckennarose

Hi all...
Quick check in as youngest and I are waiting to see if we can view some of the meteor shower tonight.  I had the telescope on the deck but it's soooo cold!  34 degrees and very windy.  We're going to check in a little while, but I think it's supposed to get good between midnight and 4am.  We'll see!

 So my hubby has been exposed to a person with the virus.  He's doing fine, no symptoms, but self isolating in the back bedroom.  He took precautions, but the person who was around him did not and went right up to him.  We're in touch with the doctor, they still won't do tests here so we are just in the wait and watch time.  I am all for extending the stay at home until May 8th because we are in an area that it is still spreading every day and we are barely keeping our head above water.  Opening things too soon will put our area under.

I mentioned a week ago about one of his cleaning ladies being out with the "flu" but couldn't get a test.  Well, one of her friends who is another of DH's cleaning ladies went up to talk to him on Thursday and Friday about her concerns since apparently she gave the first cleaning lady a ride into work every day!  And we wonder why it still spreads so much.  For some reason, the second lady didn't think about self quarantining because she then tested positive on the weekend and now hubby has been exposed.  Ugh!  I don't know how she got a test, since they are not testing people unless they are symptomatic and over 65 or symptomatic and are high risk.   She is neither, so I'm guessing she lied.

Anyway.... we're not taking any chances, especially because of my autoimmune issues.  He's more concerned about me, I'm more concerned about him.  We're both concerned about our youngest who still lives at home.  We're just taking it day by day.  He's already stir crazy, poor guy.

I finally got my yeast in the mail today and I have some dough started.  I got some gluten free flour too, and found a recipe for a chewy-crusty artisan style dough that I'm hoping comes out good.  Cooking and baking are therapeutic for me.

Welcome to our newest member!  
Sorry I'm a little MIA the past week, just dealing with a lot but I enjoy reading about how and what everyone is up to.  
Stay safe and well!


----------



## macraven

Mrose, sending you hugs and good thoughts that your husband and you and the family are virus free.

I know it will be a long two weeks for your family but sending prayers and good thoughts and peace of mind for you.

Hope you were able to see the meteor showers tonight and did not freeze your butt off outside. Sounds very cold where you are.
Maybe your spring will become warmer this month!

You’ll have to let us know how your baking turned out tonight.

Homies, I’m turning the porch light on so no one stumbles coming in tonight.


----------



## KStarfish82

Good evening all!

Well there is a little positive news here in NY...as of now, we seem to be on the descent of the peak.  Still alot of people getting it and dying unfortunately, but we are moving in the right direction.  We are on a "NY Pause" until May 15th at this point.  

I really fear for the states that are reopening.  As much as I want life to start getting back to normal, I think there will be an inundation of people out in public and I just don't see it being a positive thing at this point.  I certainly hope I am wrong.

Weather was crazy here.  Super windy, to rain, the thunderstorms and hail.  Then sunshine.  No rainbow tho 

I don't think I have ever missed school so much...not just for me but for 2/4 kiddos that go.  I am working from the time I get up in the morning, until 1-2 am.  Answering e-mails, making presentations, posting assignments, grading....plus having to home school.  And then I was at my Cabinet meeting (all the chairs get together and share what is happening in their departments) and some want to go to a daily school schedule?!  Um...is someone going to watch my children?  Or make sure my 4 years old and 7 year old are doing their work at the same time I have to get on with 25 of my kids?  Don't think so!  I just went off....most chairs are either single, do not have kids, and/or a bit closer to retirement so they don't face the challenges that the young moms and dads do.  I hate sounding like I'm a complainer, but I do not think I can physically work any harder than I am now...especially because Hope has decided to get up like 5 times a night.  Sorry...rant over!


Fun question....if this pandemic were to end this very minute....where would you transport yourself to?  And not just location, like a specific place, activity, ride, etc.  And I know most of you would say family....but let's just say you already saw them...so what would be after that?


----------



## macraven

Kfish, hugs to you for taking care of 25 kids each day teaching them online
You have a busy schedule and not much, if any, me time.

When does your school year end?

To answer your question:
For me, when our library reopens, that is the place I will be spending most of my time in their genealogy sections.


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> Kfish, hugs to you for taking care of 25 kids each day teaching them online
> You have a busy schedule and not much, if any, me time.
> 
> When does your school year end?
> 
> To answer your question:
> For me, when our library reopens, that is the place I will be spending most of my time in their genealogy sections.



Thanks Mac...wish it was only 25...five classes a day...well over 100 kids.

Our school year technically ends the end of June, but we have no idea what is going to happen because they canceled the state exams already and it seems that we are getting updates every two weeks.


----------



## schumigirl

wrong thread.....


----------



## schumigirl

mac.....yes, not exactly essential for most folks......I`m with you, I doubt we`ll be rushing off anywhere once we are out of lockdown....

mrose......hope you saw the meteors last night. Last few nights we have seen them clearly, so you shouldn`t need the telescope. It was impressive.......

Best wishes for you husband though.....and scary there are still so many folks who don`t understand self isolation......terrifying. But, hope he doesn`t show any symptoms.....and yes, cooking and baking have been a lot of fun to do during quarantine. I have always enjoyed cooking more than baking, but I`m embracing it and enjoying it a lot.....so are my guys!!!! 


Kfish......you`re not complaining.......it`s got to be tough dealing with home schooling all day and caring for your own three little ones. Of course you`re tired, especially as the baby isn`t sleeping.......and good news about NY finally!!! Long overdue news........

Good question!! Last week I wrote a very long email to friends listing how I was "planning" to spend the next day......it was full of meets and food!!!! Then we tittled off to Florida.....They enjoyed it......lol......

But, family and friends aside, we`d be sitting in StrongWater Bar enjoying the company of the lovely staff there, enjoying some lovely food and then head into the parks and enjoy the heat and humidity before going on every outdoor ride there is, starting with the Hulk.....and visit both Potter areas.......before meeting up with folks back at the hotel for a good old catch up.....but yes, it would be Orlando....

Where would you go Kfish........?



Wednesday again.......went out for our walk earlier this morning up in the woods......did see the deers, but didn`t manage to get a picture.......it is another gorgeous day, sun is full in the sky and although it is a little chilly as the breeze is coming in from the sea, it is just beautiful.

Dinner tonight is the dullest dish of the week apparently......sausage and mash.......I`m braising the sausages in gravy and the mash of course will be creamy......peas and sweetcorn for my two to go along with it, I`ll have baby roasted carrots.......yes, food is very much the focus of our day right now......lunch will be simple.......

Another day of chatting via the internet with friends. We have a couple that are struggling a little so we are all doing our best to lift them up......
























​


Have a great Wednesday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Oops, hope you found the right thread Schumi.  Hehe, many in my family ask what is for dinner way before dinner time.  

And yay! It is Wednesday.
  Yep, camel reminder, as it is a hump of a day, when Friday becomes a happy end to many a homie work week.  Yay!

McK, sending good thoughts your way.  Crazy what people don’t think they are going to be sick.  Yeah, as much as I want my eye check up, and hair cut, I am very worried about who will risk my health.  For now, I guess the mask will be around for awhile. I was going to go out to watch the sky last night, but fell asleep.  Oh well, it was a cool and windy day.  Was nice to see the sun after the storm, as while noisy, windy, and rainy, it was much more brief than I expected.

Sad to hear another one of my place’s depot up in the Northern part of my state has died from the virus.  Very sad times for so many.

Kfish, I’d like to be where it’s warm. Like McK, not a warm enough Spring for me. 

Ah, time for tea.  Saw some of those Milano cookies bag, that would be a nice go with, and some fresh blueberries too.  

Sending a happy Wednesday to all the homies.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.....I`m being a smarty pants and trying to do five things at once......and only one successfully!!!! Ordering wine that we really don't need but want to keep the business going...….and replying to pm`s and posts......yep, I can multi task usually, but think I need food as breakfast was very early today...….

Need food is my excuse for posting on wrong thread....…….

Breakfast sounds nice.....enjoy those cookies and blueberries.....


----------



## macraven

Is this a no bacon day ?

I liked schumi’s relative importance chart...


----------



## keishashadow

Humpty dump day

highlight will be going out to pick up another grocery order wheee


mckennarose said:


> So my hubby has been exposed to a person with the virus. He's doing fine, no symptoms, but self isolating in the back bedroom. He took precautions, but the person who was around him did not and went right up to him. We're in touch with the doctor, they still won't do tests here so we are just in the wait and watch time.


Did work Provide masks & Educate employees on the self distancing protocols?  Mandatory in PA places of employment starting last Sunday.

distressing to hear the lack of testing where u live. Here, they’ve started requiring a drs Rx but readily available thus far (knock on wood).   Probably due to many hospitals doing their own tests & fact eastern PA is so much worse that us in the west.

Did see on zip code map my sleepy town now does have between 1-4 confirmed  43 tests performed as of this am  I’m a stats sort, find it interesting to poke around that website

https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6


mckennarose said:


> I mentioned a week ago about one of his cleaning ladies being out with the "flu" but couldn't get a test. Well, one of her friends who is another of DH's cleaning ladies went up to talk to him on Thursday and Friday about her concerns since apparently she gave the first cleaning lady a ride into work every day! And we wonder why it still spreads so much. For some reason, the second lady didn't think about self quarantining because she then tested positive on the weekend and now hubby has been exposed. Ugh! I don't know how she got a test, since they are not testing people unless they are symptomatic and over 65 or symptomatic and are high risk. She is neither, so I'm guessing she lied.


Here a person sneezes and everyone literally cringes.  Not a bad thing, but I have severe seasonal allergies & that lingering sinus infection. Once ban is lifted I’m sure I’ll get some stink eye even if wearing a mask out in public

unfortunately, everyone is not on board when it comes to slowing the spread.  the 2nd janitorial worker may not have been educated on the changing protocols, received her info from politicians vs scientists, even financially or job in-secure.  At least she was able to get tested on the weekend. Assume  they have put both educational  & a deep cleaning processes in the building/company by now.

Do hope ur family is checking in with ur respective drs for advice, DH sails thru his quarantine & your family safely weathers this storm!!!

kfed as a teacher u do surely have ur hands full. I have heard that Local teachers are perplexed at receiving homework submissions and text messages via the classroom portal literally in the middle of the night. I’m talking 5th & 6th graders here lol. they already had a non pajama dress code in place for the interactive online sessions. Had to tweak it to include mandatory shirts & pants. ???



KStarfish82 said:


> Fun question....if this pandemic were to end this very minute....where would you transport yourself to? And not just location, like a specific place, activity, ride, etc. And I know most of you would say family....but let's just say you already saw them...so what would be after that?


it’s all about the little things in life. these times surely makes one yearn for them. However, I’m a confirmed go big or go home sort

I’d expand our usual fall trip to Orlando (but with all my DSs in attendance. normally it’s one of them along at a time)  All staying at one of Animal Kingdom Jambo Grand Villas

Haunted Mansion @ the top of the to-list for all, it’s in their DNA. Work in MNSSHP & a quick detour to the Phil Collins suite at PBH for a few nights of HHN.

since it’s my Daydream, might as well cap all off with a short cruise


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Hope all our Fall plans work out right, so we all can say at least hello from a few feet away.  Sweet all the family coming this Fall, Keisha.  I am really thinking of doing mouse before, and at least I can get my military ticket to lessen the ticket cost.  Though with my US AP, would be maybe just as cheap to stay at SF with AP rate.  Eh, all can be decided this summer.  

Sunny and hungry.  Hmmm. Think little one still has class, so I will make some coffee for all.   Later homies.

And thank you Schumi, quick breakfast was just right.


----------



## schumigirl

lol......mac......no bacon today! We did have chorizo at lunchtime today......not the same, but tasty........yes I looked for bacon on that chart.......wasn’t there......should be!!!


Keisha........I agree, it’s the little things........and your dream trip sounds lovely......long as we’re altogether, I‘d be happy too. Hadn’t heard of the Phil Collins suite stay PB! We go pick up a grocery order tomorrow morning, no delivery slot available so a 40 minute drive to pick it up and the same back again......will be nice to get out a drive again......and happy to bag a delivery slot the following week from another store I’ve used in the past for deliveries. Yes, highlight of the day tomorrow.......



Lynne.......you’ll be ready for some Disney by then I’m sure......it’s nice you can do both again.......





We did some parcel delivering this afternoon. Such a gorgeous day to be driving around for a couple of hours. Passed one police car three times, half expected them to pull us over and ask why we were randomly driving around the countryside.......but they didn’t.

Tom waved the second time as he knew one of the officers, maybe that was why.

Wish we were grilling out tonight, think we’ll plan for that tomorrow night......weather has to be like this till at least next week. Can’t remember the last time we had rain which is unusual for us.

And high excitement today.......I dropped Tom off at the local pharmacy to pick up his prescription and he managed to buy some antibacterial liquid soap!!! We have plenty of liquid soap as we were still using Bath & Body soaps and had regular liquid soap, but anti bac stuff has been like gold dust.....yep, definitely the simple things make a difference now........

Sitting outside in the sun right now enjoying a glass of wine before starting dinner.......


----------



## cam757

Happy Wednesday,



KStarfish82 said:


> Fun question....if this pandemic were to end this very minute....where would you transport yourself to? And not just location, like a specific place, activity, ride, etc. And I know most of you would say family....but let's just say you already saw them...so what would be after that?



In my beach chair in the OBX soaking up the sun and listening to the waves lap the shore. Then transported to another lounger, this time next to the pool at RPR with a frosty beverage in one hand, a good mystery novel in the other and a plate of nachos on the table beside me.



schumigirl said:


> And high excitement today.......I dropped Tom off at the local pharmacy to pick up his prescription and he managed to buy some antibacterial liquid soap!!! We have plenty of liquid soap as we were still using Bath & Body soaps and had regular liquid soap, but anti bac stuff has been like gold dust.....yep, definitely the simple things make a difference now........



Congrats!! Nice find for sure.  

@mckennarose hope things get better for you. I can only imagine how difficult it is to homeschool your own and virtually teach over a 100 kids.  

Well DH was able to find where the new toilet was leaking water.... he found that the leak wasn't coming from the plumbing but from the tank where the bolt was not tightened enough.  This was discovered after he took the toilet up and replaced the wax ring.  All is good now.

In the office today. Had a few calls but other than that nothing going on. Our deputy director is in today with me.  We have good chats so it helps the day go by.  Going to walk the floors to get some exercise.  The floorplan of my building is a square hallway around the entire floor so it makes for a good indoor walking path.  May catch another episode of Death in Paradise.  That's my new show since I finished the 5 seasons of Benidorm on Prime. I do love UK detective/mystery shows.  

DS requested tacos for dinner and since that is about the only thing I cook that he will actually eat, we will have our Taco Tuesday on Wednesday.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Sweet all the family coming this Fall, Keisha. I am really thinking of doing mouse before, and at least I can get my military ticket to lessen the ticket cost


Just jr in the fall, dream trip to have them all. Course I’d have to rob a bank to pay for it lol 


schumigirl said:


> Keisha........I agree, it’s the little things........and your dream trip sounds lovely......long as we’re altogether, I‘d be happy too. Hadn’t heard of the Phil Collins suite stay PB!


Don’t make me break out my pics  lol


cam757 said:


> This was discovered after he took the toilet up and replaced the wax ring. All is good now


Easy fixes are great!  I’ve learned to always buy at least 2 of those wax rings when setting a toilet lol. There’s a real art to that task


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just making a quick stop in.  Things are good.  Busy trying to work, finish up some assignments and study for one exam that I write tomorrow.    Weather has finally turned, and we are loosing our snow fast...by tomorrow...our yard should be free of snow.  We pulled out the patio furniture even though there was a big snowbank yet in the back yard...but there is only a little mound left.  

Came across this today...and thought you all might enjoy how they are thinking Universal will look like once it opens again!!!!!  Just a little good news with all the craziness around us. 
I found this very interesting...and I had already figured these would measures would be made going forward after the virus.  

https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...pDooqPgvVRrFjBiGw5JWmsYEvCZUm8dGA0Qfv1LuyVD0A


----------



## macraven

I have no concept of time or day of the week anymore.
Lol

All my days kind of blend in together since the season finale of Walking Dead did not happen.

And that’s why I’m late in posting tonight.

I really don’t need any groceries as I’m good for the next 5 days for meals.

Plan to send Mr Mac to the grocery store tomorrow for extra basics ..  bread, snacks, water, cheese, cat food, etc basically.

We are staying away from grocery stores starting Friday for a good ten days or more.
With Georgia lifting the stay at home and opening up business, we won’t venture out for food shopping.

Figure if covid numbers rise, it will happen within a week.

Hope all the homies are doing fine.
I like that many are dropping by and letting us know how they are doing.

For those that have not been able to, you are on my mind.

kfish, hope the baby starts to have longer sleeps during the night!
I remember those days well of a little needing mama when all the lights are out for the night.


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Happy Wednesday,
> 
> 
> 
> In my beach chair in the OBX soaking up the sun and listening to the waves lap the shore. Then transported to another lounger, this time next to the pool at RPR with a frosty beverage in one hand, a good mystery novel in the other and a plate of nachos on the table beside me.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!! Nice find for sure.
> 
> @mckennarose hope things get better for you. I can only imagine how difficult it is to homeschool your own and virtually teach over a 100 kids.
> 
> Well DH was able to find where the new toilet was leaking water.... he found that the leak wasn't coming from the plumbing but from the tank where the bolt was not tightened enough.  This was discovered after he took the toilet up and replaced the wax ring.  All is good now.
> 
> In the office today. Had a few calls but other than that nothing going on. Our deputy director is in today with me.  We have good chats so it helps the day go by.  Going to walk the floors to get some exercise.  The floorplan of my building is a square hallway around the entire floor so it makes for a good indoor walking path.  May catch another episode of Death in Paradise.  That's my new show since I finished the 5 seasons of Benidorm on Prime. I do love UK detective/mystery shows.
> 
> DS requested tacos for dinner and since that is about the only thing I cook that he will actually eat, we will have our Taco Tuesday on Wednesday.




I had to Google OBX cam......never heard of it......yes, that looks a lovely place to be transported to........and of course rp!!!

Glad the toilet was an easy fix!! Last thing you want now is unnecessary visitors.

We watched Death in Paradise first few seasons.....won’t watch it now as I won’t watch anything that Irish man is in......soap box moment not for here.....lol......but yes, first few seasons were good, but they became so predictable.....you could guess not only the killer but the reason why.......

Have you watched Midsomer Murders?? If you can see that from the beginning you’ll love it.....one of the best shows on tv for years......till the original actor John Nettles left and they replaced him with his on screen cousin.......but John Nettles was in it for many years.....





keishashadow said:


> Just jr in the fall, dream trip to have them all. Course I’d have to rob a bank to pay for it lol
> 
> Don’t make me break out my pics  lol
> 
> Easy fixes are great!  I’ve learned to always buy at least 2 of those wax rings when setting a toilet lol. There’s a real art to that task




Love the pics!!!!! As soon as I saw them I did remember them from before.......what a beautiful suite!!! The hotels do have some lovely top end suites available........





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Just making a quick stop in.  Things are good.  Busy trying to work, finish up some assignments and study for one exam that I write tomorrow.    Weather has finally turned, and we are loosing our snow fast...by tomorrow...our yard should be free of snow.  We pulled out the patio furniture even though there was a big snowbank yet in the back yard...but there is only a little mound left.
> 
> Came across this today...and thought you all might enjoy how they are thinking Universal will look like once it opens again!!!!!  Just a little good news with all the craziness around us.
> I found this very interesting...and I had already figured these would measures would be made going forward after the virus.
> 
> https://www.kennythepirate.com/2020...pDooqPgvVRrFjBiGw5JWmsYEvCZUm8dGA0Qfv1LuyVD0A




It’s hard to imagine what the parks are going to look like in the future.......will be interesting what changes they do actually implement compared to what people may find acceptable.

Glad your weather is improving.......it’s nice to see some sunshine and get some warmth........






macraven said:


> I have no concept of time or day of the week anymore.
> Lol
> 
> All my days kind of blend in together since the season finale of Walking Dead did not happen.
> 
> And that’s why I’m late in posting tonight.
> 
> I really don’t need any groceries as I’m good for the next 5 days for meals.
> 
> Plan to send Mr Mac to the grocery store tomorrow for extra basics ..  bread, snacks, water, cheese, cat food, etc basically.
> 
> We are staying away from grocery stores starting Friday for a good ten days or more.
> With Georgia lifting the stay at home and opening up business, we won’t venture out for food shopping.
> 
> Figure if covid numbers rise, it will happen within a week.
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing fine.
> I like that many are dropping by and letting us know how they are doing.
> 
> For those that have not been able to, you are on my mind.
> 
> kfish, hope the baby starts to have longer sleeps during the night!
> I remember those days well of a little needing mama when all the lights are out for the night.








Yep......that’s about my week right now.......month probably......every day is just blending into one........with Kyle working it keeps us aware only if it’s a weekday or the weekend......lol.......




Exciting morning ahead......we get to go out and pick up our groceries from the stores click and collect......then our local butchers for our meats.......our Freezers are pretty stocked, but we want to keep it stocked and help the local butcher stay in business......

The rest of the day.......nothing. Like most others. Will call mum and make sure she’s doing ok......doubt much will have changed from yesterday.......she‘s already ran out of things to clean! I can feel the gleam of her home through the phone!!! 85 years old and never sits down.......

Think we might get the food cooked on the barbecue tonight...weather is nice and sun is shining. Maple bbq chicken and steak skewers.........


----------



## Lynne G

And I am glad about that.

At least it is.


So drink up today, and enjoy what will be a stormy Thursday for us. Yes, a period of rain. Like at least a week. Sigh. No land, you are not thirsty, thankfully. Our water table has been fine for some time.

So, a happy thought, as a 3 day weekend is needed.  While a little different place to work, I still need that little bit longer time off.  Well, not really, it is time for my work at home.  Car repair places are open, and my car needs it’s yearly inspection.  So, will be dropping it off on Friday, then wash, and cleaning.  Yeah, work.

Oh I hear ya Mac.  As much as I am not a fan of masks, I will be wearing one for quite some time, and limit where I go, and try to stay away from closely being next to someone.  And I always have washed my hands.  Still scary times.  2 weeks from now, some will be open, but I have not kept track of which will then be open.  I will only be watching for my eye doctor and hair salon to say they are open.  

Ooh, why yes I am. Routine. Yes. Tea in my hand, and ready for another cup. Dark, very dark out. And stormy day must be here. Not many birds heard chirping outside my window.

Drink up, tomorrow is Friday, so enjoy a Thursday today, and sending good thoughts to all the homies.


----------



## schumigirl

Thirsty Thursday it is...…..








This is a mask I could wear!!!!! 


There is talk of us having to wear masks over here in the UK.......although others are saying no we won`t. Wish they`d make their minds up. 

I used to have to wear a mask many, many years ago working in an environment with certain explosive products...….yep, too many years ago.....but, you do get used to it. 

Now we don't need to go out till at least Monday, maybe Tuesday. Everything topped up nicely and lots of goodies......

Think we fancy a pink gin later today...….I don't like gin, but this Gordon`s Gin tastes of strawberries and nothing like original gin. Tall with lemonade and lots of ice...….

Not as nice today as last few days, but sun is still there, albeit through a bit of cloud. 2 loads of laundry on line but not sure it`ll dry properly as it is a bit chilly. So no grilling out tonight, will do everything in the ovens. 

Time to have a cuppa though......


----------



## keishashadow

I am floating on air, the mr was granted voluntary layoff   have been so worried re him at work with his various risk factors. 



macraven said:


> We are staying away from grocery stores starting Friday for a good ten days or more.
> With Georgia lifting the stay at home and opening up business, we won’t venture out for food shopping.


I see your governor has been tossed under the bus by fed govt. almost feel badly for him. Perhaps he’ll listen to reason & dial back the openings   jumping in headfirst into murky waters is never a good idea eeek

I scored another online pickup, at WM next week despite doing 2 at other vendors already this week. Find myself needing to cobble them together to even gets the basics.   At least timeslot availability appears to have seemingly increased


schumigirl said:


> Love the pics!!!!! As soon as I saw them I did remember them from before.......what a beautiful suite!!! The hotels do have some lovely top end suites available........


I’ll take that as high praise from the resident ‘suite gal’ lol.  I really miss the you first program boohoo


schumigirl said:


> Think we might get the food cooked on the barbecue tonight...weather is nice and sun is shining. Maple bbq chicken and steak skewers.........


Have yet to see filled propane tanks offered anywhere. May have to revert to charcoal


schumigirl said:


> Think we fancy a pink gin later today...….I don't like gin, but this Gordon`s Gin tastes of strawberries and nothing like original gin. Tall with lemonade and lots of ice...…


They make flavored gin? May have to try that as I can’t get past the taste of reg (makes me think of a seeped Pine branch). I indulged in a Corona last night


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I am floating on air, the mr was granted voluntary layoff   have been so worried re him at work with his various risk factors.
> View attachment 490115
> 
> I see your governor has been tossed under the bus by fed govt. almost feel badly for him. Perhaps he’ll listen to reason & dial back the openings   jumping in headfirst into murky waters is never a good idea eeek
> 
> I scored another online pickup, at WM next week despite doing 2 at other vendors already this week. Find myself needing to cobble them together to even gets the basics.   At least timeslot availability appears to have seemingly increased
> 
> I’ll take that as high praise from the resident ‘suite gal’ lol.  I really miss the you first program boohoo
> 
> Have yet to see filled propane tanks offered anywhere. May have to revert to charcoal
> 
> They make flavored gin? May have to try that as I can’t get past the taste of reg (makes me think of a seeped Pine branch). I indulged in a Corona last night



Fantastic new Keisha!!!! Yes, having him home and not having him have to go to work will be lovely!!!! 

lol......yep, I hate gin with a passion!!! Smells like a chemical and a regular gin and tonic is vile..........but my goodness there are hundreds of flavoured gins......aren't they for sale over there too......Gordon`s pink gin, rhubarb and ginger, Sicilian lemon, strawberry and lime, blood orange, quince, wild berry, pomegranate and rose, wild peach to name just a few...….haven't tried most of them as gin isn't really my drink of choice......but one of Paul`s daughters and my friend Jenny are both gin aficionados and keeps me up to date...….

Congrats on the slot!!! It`s good to know you have food coming for a certainty.....We have a delivery next week but managed to get a click and collect slot again the following week as all delivery slots were already gone. But, it was excellent today and only waited about 30 seconds till they brought our groceries out. Not bad. Although seeing the line waiting to go in the store....wow!!! I`ll sit up through the night to get a delivery or pick up slot for the following week now! 

Although, have to say, they all seem to be well stocked.....even managed to get some more anti bac liquid soap .....and we have the local stores too which have everything....except flour!

Maybe a good thing I can`t make scones.........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> aren't they for sale over there too......


Can’t say I’ve looked lol. Have been so disappointed by many flavored spirits, esp vodka, pretty much off my radar


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

I can’t remember who it was, but I think it was someone’s birthday this week.





schumigirl said:


> Good luck with the next trip.....fingers crossed!! And yes, I hear you on September.......wasn’t sure at first about the houses, but I’m hopeful......and yes, will just be happy it goes ahead.......and glad your dad is doing better......will be tough for him and it’s a lovely idea to have a service at a later date........



Finger crossed that trip reschedule with grandson works. Will only go if safe. 




mckennarose said:


> I'm sorry. We were supposed to be there starting May 16th. It was my youngest dd's college graduation trip. I can't bring myself to try to reschedule again just yet. I want to give it some time to see how this plays out. It seems a lot of people are going in the fall. A friend of my DH's at work just rescheduled for September.



Give it a shot reschedule a time that works. Worst thing that can happen is you will need to reschedule again.

I have thought that things will either be very busy at Universal with HHN and everyone having to reschedule there trips until fall or it will be  a ghost town do to fact some folks will have financial constraints do to needed Covid changes. It a guess by any measure.

I’am confident that Universal will try to make the best decisions for safety of guest and employees. 

It would be nice if Universal gives priority to those that are staying at their Resorts if guest numbers are limited inside each day.




mckennarose said:


> When I got the recipe, it looked familiar and here it turned out to be the Dream Whip cake on the back of the Dream Whip box! LOL! She protected this recipe like it was gold and it turned out to be a very, very popular and common recipe.




People sure are funny about things aren’t they. I did have a family member who left out an important ingredient on a good cookie recipe, but was I able to figure it out.....all is well.




Charade67 said:


> My brother got married today. Meet my new “niece” Gracie.



Congratulations to your brother and his new wife. I feel so sorry for everyone who has had to marry without family, graduations cancelled etc.




agavegirl1 said:


> Feeling so GUILTY that I have avoided my homies this long.  I know that you know that Tax Season is Crazy Busy for me but now we have the new curve ball of July 15th.  Okay.  I will do my October Trip Report and I will show up.  Sometimes my my depression, my hrLth or DH’s health gets in the way.



Great to see you post. Sending lots of mummy dust your way.

Didn’t know if the extension that was has been given for tax preparation would be a gift or a curse to CPA’s.




mckennarose said:


> Ugh...
> I saw they opened the JAX beaches in Fl. Yikes! I hope they don't have a spike in cases in the next two weeks. I guess all of this is trial and error for the next few months.



Yes, they opens up with what was supposed to be restricted hours...we see how ell that went.




mckennarose said:


> So if the virus dies in the sun, I'm taking that as I can get hubby to take me to Florida in the fall.  "DLPN said I need to get in the sun, and since it's so cold up here... we need to go South". Yeah... that will work! I have a plan.



Vacation planning is always good. Hope your hubby offeres a nice getaway to the sunshine state when it’s safe to travel.

I wish sunshine was the magic elixir, but folks in Florida are getting the virus too.




schumigirl said:


> Went out earlier on my own to drop one parcel to an elderly lady who was short of food and as I drove through the village and next town, couldn’t believe the amount of folks out and about.....you’d never guess we were in lockdown  No 6 feet apart which is a false security measure anyways.......one sneeze travels much further....not quite sure what they’re thinking.



I passed by the Lowe’s home improvement store the other day and it was slammed with people......unbelievable. There was no sign of social distancing at all. These are the covid idiots that are going to be jeopardizing everyone else. 




keishashadow said:


> It’s embarrassing how many cooking magazines I have show up on my doorstep. I consider inventive cooking a creative outlet and a way of expressing my love. That magazine is one of my old Skool favorites. Like their Simple & Delicous one too.



I do enjoy the Taste of Home magazine. I have found quite a few of their recipes to be pretty good. I have always tweaked recipes I have found in the magazine or cookbooks. 




Lynne G said:


> Quite the line for Starbucks. Girl has to have her coffee, apparently.



There is only one Starbucks drive through that is open around here. I couldn’t believe my eyes when I seen how far the line was for coffee the other day. I do like Starbucks, but not that much......LOL




Sue M said:


> I feel the same way. Need something to look forward to!



Yes, I think we all do. Trips and seeing family are major.

 I think it reminds us all of how we took gathering with family in times of joy and sadness, taking trips, flying, going into stores etc.....for granted. 




schumigirl said:


> Taken with Tom`s phone......so a little blurry as it was breezy....



Beautiful beach scene. So nice you can walk on the beach on a nice day.




keishashadow said:


> appears my mr will finally get to shelter in place for a week starting Sunday. File it under Better late than never.



Great to hear you will have him home safe with you.




mckennarose said:


> So my hubby has been exposed to a person with the virus. He's doing fine, no symptoms, but self isolating in the back bedroom.



Hope your hubby does well.




schumigirl said:


> And high excitement today.......I dropped Tom off at the local pharmacy to pick up his prescription and he managed to buy some antibacterial liquid soap!!! We have plenty of liquid soap as we were still using Bath & Body soaps and had regular liquid soap, but anti bac stuff has been like gold dust.....yep, definitely the simple things make a difference now........



Score




schumigirl said:


> This is a mask I could wear!!!!!








schumigirl said:


> There is talk of us having to wear masks over here in the UK.......although others are saying no we won`t. Wish they`d make their minds up.



Wouldn’t hurt.

Sending shout out to Tink...hope you are doing well dear lady 

Haven’t seen Pattyw or Monykalyn here for awhile sending good thoughts your way.


Gloomy start to the day here. We needed some rain here to dampen down the pollen. Have to admit I have allergies, but not usually very bad. This year has been worse. Thankful for Flonase, Claritin and inhaler. I love being outside. Guess small price to pay.

Kstar.....hope your voice was heard in the meeting on teaching plans. Our oldest granddaughter is a Teacher and she has two children. She has been like you teaching from home. I was a bit surprised to find out that a few of her students don’t have computers and Internet access.

She has been calling those students and their parents about assignments and etc...

Teachers are awesome.

I have seen hospital staff Nurses and Docs are coming out with signs to let protesters that want to reopen see them and know how they feel. These medical professionals are making huge sacrifices to care for sick people everyday. Sadly there is an element of our society that just doesn’t care and it will be those very people who will get sick and be demanding care. 

I was a Nurse for many years and before I retired I watched the overall disrespect of healthcare professionals grow steadily. I often wondered if people actually knew the sacrifices that were made to provide care in a hospital.

I know that people will say, “oh but they make so much money” no they don’t.

I know there are a number of folks that have healthcare providers in the family here on the Sans. I have a younger sister who is a Nurse and still working and a Stepdaughter who is a Respiratory Therapist. I pray for their safety. 

I pray that this situation will shine a light for all to see how much these healthcare professionals mean to our society.

Guess that’s my rant for the week, month etc..

It is so wonderful to see that lovely old gentleman in England that has raised so much money for the healthcare professionals in the UK.

Have a little house work today and going to make some more masks.


Vacation dreams








And of course HHN.

Have a great Thursday everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha......I can thoroughly recommend the pink gin....but with lemonade that is fizzy......our lemonade is usually fizzy over here, it`s more like sprite......usually Schweppes lemonade for us. 

Cheers!!!!










@Robo56 kudos to all that are helping to fight this terrible virus....where would we be without them. One of our head nurses in the UK said every time someone ignored the quarantine and went to visit or spend time with someone not in their home or family, it was like slapping every healthcare worker in the face.…and yet, folks still did it.....complete disrespect. Covidiots is very appropriate.

I have two immediate family members nursing front line. Yes, it`s a worry.

Saw this yesterday and thought it was appropriate...….









So, yes, you are entitled to have a soap box moment.

Hope your day brightens up....allergies aren`t fun.



Dinner was nice.....change of plans though...…chicken with pepper sauce and baby buttered potatoes......

Ben & Jerry`s tub with my name on it for later.......and maybe another pink gin.......


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I many extended family in and were in healthcare jobs.  Soap box certainly allowed here, Robo.  Hard jobs all the time and some scary times.  I feel for all helping those sick.  

Storms are now saying later in the afternoon and heavy rain as the evening unfolds. No sky viewing for me tonight. Fine, as I will most likely be sleepy. Weather report, beep. 


So need tea as too much typing.  So happy I can sleep in tomorrow, or at least not move fast when I get up early.


----------



## macraven

Good to see Robo drop in!
Stay safe and healthy.

I think Dlpn is playing hooky....
Come back homie 
Charade, you are missing also
And Sue and Bobbie and the list goes on.

I had typed out the MIA list of homies here but our power went out couple of hours ago and what I wrote was zapped.
Too much to repeat the missing roll call list with my fat fingers

Got on the scale today and find I can officially be called fatso now.

Anyone see the latest news of a family’s two pet cats have the covid virus?


----------



## cam757

I am awesome at all of these! Lol.  



schumigirl said:


> I had to Google OBX cam......never heard of it......yes, that looks a lovely place to be transported to........and of course rp!!!
> 
> Glad the toilet was an easy fix!! Last thing you want now is unnecessary visitors.
> 
> We watched Death in Paradise first few seasons.....won’t watch it now as I won’t watch anything that Irish man is in......soap box moment not for here.....lol......but yes, first few seasons were good, but they became so predictable.....you could guess not only the killer but the reason why.......
> 
> Have you watched Midsomer Murders?? If you can see that from the beginning you’ll love it.....one of the best shows on tv for years......till the original actor John Nettles left and they replaced him with his on screen cousin.......but John Nettles was in it for many years.....



Although Virginia Beach is closer to us it is much more busy and commercial.  The Outer Banks is only an hour and half away but if we are going for more than a day we drive further south to Cape Hatteras where it is less developed and less people. Our  families used to have homes there but they have been sold long ago so we are just visitors now.  

Hmm, I am not sure who is the Irishman. I am in season 3 and the new DI is British.  I like it mainly for the scenery and music. You are right though, the storylines are not the best. 

Oh yes, I discovered Midsomer Murders a few years ago.  I have watched 20 seasons. I think the newest season is out on BritBox but I have not watched it yet.  I do love John Nettle's Barnaby. The new guy is pretty good too.  I do like when the bring back old characters like the Rainbirds. What a nutty pair they were. 

I have watched 8 seasons of Poirot that are on Britbox. The original Miss Marple and a few episodes of the later Miss Marple but I like Joan Hickson the best.  I could go on and on...Vera, Shetland, Shakespeare & Hathaway, Pie In the Sky, Father Brown, and on and on.  I have watched a lot over the years. My mom introduced me to Brit shows on PBS when I was younger with Keeping Up Appearances. Still one of my favorites.



schumigirl said:


> Think we fancy a pink gin later today...….I don't like gin, but this Gordon`s Gin tastes of strawberries and nothing like original gin. Tall with lemonade and lots of ice...….




That sounds lovely. I have never been a gin drinker but that sounds like a good one.  

Sitting in the Panera parking lot having lunch listening to talk radio. Cloudy today, low 60s. 

Not much going on today. Back to work for a few more hours then off til Monday. 

No plans for the weekend. Maybe work in the yard.

Have a good one!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Good to see Robo drop in!
> Stay safe and healthy.
> 
> I think Dlpn is playing hooky....
> Come back homie
> Charade, you are missing also
> And Sue and Bobbie and the list goes on.
> 
> I had typed out the MIA list of homies here but our power went out couple of hours ago and what I wrote was zapped.
> Too much to repeat the missing roll call list with my fat fingers
> 
> Got on the scale today and find I can officially be called fatso now.
> 
> Anyone see the latest news of a family’s two pet cats have the covid virus?



Unintentional hooky....lol

I’ve been so busy with work since this stuff has been going on, I do my best to stay caught up or comment when I can mainly on the weekend lately it seems, I’ve had 2 2 day weekends over the last 8 weeks, so I try to get caught up with everything at home and everywhere else, I was thinking when things calm down maybe I should take a month off............nahhhhh I’ll just add a week to another vacation.......

My wife works in the dental field and her office was forced to close awhile back, she and the boys have made good of it at home though, remodeling a bedroom currently and a few other projects!!!


----------



## macraven

Sounds like a good excuse dude!
Taking you off my worry list.

I see one of our original homies, wofiedoodles is here.
Welcome back homie!

Hope you and your family are good and managing ok during this yucky time period we are all in.
Wolfie, you probably remember the Olden days where I had to make a new Something” thread once we hit 250 posts.


----------



## agavegirl1

Thanks for the welcomes back homies.  Not much going on here.  My extended tax season schedule has me working only 6 days per month.  We are staffing the office with only one or two people per shift and limiting hours.  It's weird having ten days off in a row.  I am pretty bored but fortunately, we almost always have plenty of supplies and food on hand for lean times and these are it.  Kind of hard to plan any vacations for 2020.  Normally, I am busy planning camping trips for summer.  Stay SAFE.  Stay WELL.


----------



## mckennarose

Robo56 said:


> I can’t remember who it was, but I think it was someone’s birthday this week.


That's me!  And it's today.
My family surprised me with a drive by with black and gold signs, balloons, decorations, birthday music and we talked from a distance.  It was wonderful to see everyone!  My favorite message written on one of my children's cars was "Happy Birthday Mom, We Love You! F U Corona!"  LOL!  (not the actual words, but it was soo funny.
Even hubby put on a mask and came outside, but far, far away from all of us.

 My youngest decorated our dining room in black and gold and laid presents out for me that family had sent via mail.  We just ate dinner, youngest and I, and hubby joined us via facetime.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## keishashadow

mckennarose said:


> That's me!  And it's today.
> My family surprised me with a drive by with black and gold signs, balloons, decorations, birthday music and we talked from a distance.  It was wonderful to see everyone!  My favorite message written on one of my children's cars was "Happy Birthday Mom, We Love You! F U Corona!"  LOL!  (not the actual words, but it was soo funny.
> Even hubby put on a mask and came outside, but far, far away from all of us.
> 
> My youngest decorated our dining room in black and gold and laid presents out for me that family had sent via mail.  We just ate dinner, youngest and I, and hubby joined us via facetime.
> 
> Hope everyone is well!


BD greeting Sounds like my kids   Enjoy ur day!


----------



## macraven

my typical paper as it is much better than my baking!

Turning 50 is a very special event!
Your family did a great job for your celebration


----------



## Worfiedoodles

macraven said:


> Sounds like a good excuse dude!
> Taking you off my worry list.
> 
> I see one of our original homies, wofiedoodles is here.
> Welcome back homie!
> 
> Hope you and your family are good and managing ok during this yucky time period we are all in.
> Wolfie, you probably remember the Olden days where I had to make a new Something” thread once we hit 250 posts.


Hello! I’ve been reading along but too introverted to chime in. So nice to catch up and see how everyone is doing, and see some wonderful new faces!  We are both able to work from home, so making the best of this surreal situation. It is a blessing, and kind of ironic since I’m actually working more than ever...guess I found a use for those commuting hours


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Today was a busy sale day, almost like a regular tax time sale. Traffic has been picking up the last few days, even tho the Memphis Mayor has extended the stay. 

This is the last 3 day work week for hubby. I think he was getting used to those extra days off. I was certainly getting used to him cooking dinner. My oldest is still on furlough and my youngest is out of his room with his self isolation lifted. Blessed that he didnt get sick.  Never thought I would see him so happy to be out of his cave and be back at work.

Love reading about your days. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## macraven

This is good news about your youngest son!
It’s a worry off his and your mind now.

Hope your entire family stays healhy and virus free.


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday!  McK, sweet to hear such fun for your birthday.



Okay, light on.  This early bird is sleeping in short order.  May all have a peaceful and sound sleep.


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> View attachment 490163
> 
> I am awesome at all of these! Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Although Virginia Beach is closer to us it is much more busy and commercial.  The Outer Banks is only an hour and half away but if we are going for more than a day we drive further south to Cape Hatteras where it is less developed and less people. Our  families used to have homes there but they have been sold long ago so we are just visitors now.
> 
> Hmm, I am not sure who is the Irishman. I am in season 3 and the new DI is British.  I like it mainly for the scenery and music. You are right though, the storylines are not the best.
> 
> Oh yes, I discovered Midsomer Murders a few years ago.  I have watched 20 seasons. I think the newest season is out on BritBox but I have not watched it yet.  I do love John Nettle's Barnaby. The new guy is pretty good too.  I do like when the bring back old characters like the Rainbirds. What a nutty pair they were.
> 
> I have watched 8 seasons of Poirot that are on Britbox. The original Miss Marple and a few episodes of the later Miss Marple but I like Joan Hickson the best.  I could go on and on...Vera, Shetland, Shakespeare & Hathaway, Pie In the Sky, Father Brown, and on and on.  I have watched a lot over the years. My mom introduced me to Brit shows on PBS when I was younger with Keeping Up Appearances. Still one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds lovely. I have never been a gin drinker but that sounds like a good one.
> 
> Sitting in the Panera parking lot having lunch listening to talk radio. Cloudy today, low 60s.
> 
> Not much going on today. Back to work for a few more hours then off til Monday.
> 
> No plans for the weekend. Maybe work in the yard.
> 
> Have a good one!!



Love the list!!! Can definitely identify with most of those!!!! I had 16 amendments over two days to yesterdays online grocery order!!! Adding and taking out!!! And I`m banned from Googling health issues any more.....lol.....

The Rainbirds were a hoot!!!! Loved them......she of course was the Fat lady in The Philosophers Stone...but classic British actress. John Nettles adored her and the reason they brought them back as a slightly different character....all too similar though lol......

Ardal O`Hanlon comes into Death In Paradise in later episodes....if you`ve ever seen Father Ted, he was in that. 

Love a lot of the shows you mentioned, but I agree Joan Hickson is the quintessential Miss Marple. She played a very small part as the housekeeper Mrs Kidder in Margaret Rutherford`s Murder she Said, black and white version of the 4.50 from Paddington. 

Have a great weekend...….






agavegirl1 said:


> Thanks for the welcomes back homies.  Not much going on here.  My extended tax season schedule has me working only 6 days per month.  We are staffing the office with only one or two people per shift and limiting hours.  It's weird having ten days off in a row.  I am pretty bored but fortunately, we almost always have plenty of supplies and food on hand for lean times and these are it.  Kind of hard to plan any vacations for 2020.  Normally, I am busy planning camping trips for summer.  Stay SAFE.  Stay WELL.



Ten days off sounds pretty good....but when you`re used to working differently it must be weird. Yes, as long as we have food, we `re doing ok aren't we...….

You take care too...….




mckennarose said:


> That's me!  And it's today.
> My family surprised me with a drive by with black and gold signs, balloons, decorations, birthday music and we talked from a distance.  It was wonderful to see everyone!  My favorite message written on one of my children's cars was "Happy Birthday Mom, We Love You! F U Corona!"  LOL!  (not the actual words, but it was soo funny.
> Even hubby put on a mask and came outside, but far, far away from all of us.
> 
> My youngest decorated our dining room in black and gold and laid presents out for me that family had sent via mail.  We just ate dinner, youngest and I, and hubby joined us via facetime.
> 
> Hope everyone is well!











Aww...sounds like a lovely way for your family to celebrate.....it sounds so nice. I like the sign that was made on the car.....lol.....how true!!!! Glad they made it so much fun for you despite the gloom around..….





Worfiedoodles said:


> Hello! I’ve been reading along but too introverted to chime in. So nice to catch up and see how everyone is doing, and see some wonderful new faces!  We are both able to work from home, so making the best of this surreal situation. It is a blessing, and kind of ironic since I’m actually working more than ever...guess I found a use for those commuting hours




Nice to see you back on this thread Maria.....I`m more used to seeing you on the trip report.....and always lovely to see you!!! 

Glad you are able to work from home, less worries all round.....don't be a stranger......





Vicki Rickerd said:


> Today was a busy sale day, almost like a regular tax time sale. Traffic has been picking up the last few days, even tho the Memphis Mayor has extended the stay.
> 
> This is the last 3 day work week for hubby. I think he was getting used to those extra days off. I was certainly getting used to him cooking dinner. My oldest is still on furlough and my youngest is out of his room with his self isolation lifted. Blessed that he didnt get sick.  Never thought I would see him so happy to be out of his cave and be back at work.
> 
> Love reading about your days. Stay safe everyone.




So glad your son didn't get sick....big relief!!! Yes, some folks are suddenly desperate to get to work......just to get some normality back in their lives....

Is DH back to work full time next week? Yes, it`s lovely being cooked for......

Traffic was busier here yesterday too when we went to pick up our grocery order. Have a great weekend Vicki.....




And.....another gorgeous day here......I cannot believe how glorious our weather has been since all this started......still not a sign of rain for what must be about a month now.....very unusual for us.....mum`s had some rain but she is over on the other coast and much further North than us.

Antipasti plate for lunch and tonight we were planning to have spaghetti bolognaise, but I froze it instead (made meat sauce yesterday) as we are having Indian Takeout now, just craved a real curry........tomorrow night is takeout pizza. Two nights no cooking is just fine. 

Not much planned today as you can imagine.....Tom has walked into the village to the pharmacy to get his prescription. They will deliver, but he is fit and able to walk so they ask if you can collect, come get it. I`m waiting for a zoom with a friend.....and she`s late!!! What on earth can she be doing...….although think she was taking the dogs out first. 

Horror story of the day........our hair salons may not open for 6 months!!!!! Experts have decided there is no safe way for them to operate...…..Crikey….....I have never, ever coloured my own hair.....so I guess it`ll be a learning curve for me!!! Will zoom my niece as although she gets her hair done in a salon, I know she has used a box before......she`ll help me.....





































​Have a great Friday...…...
​


----------



## Lynne G

Eek, well I have used a box before, but that was more than a few years ago.  Let’s just say, hope I get to my salon before 6 months, Schumi.  

Yay!  Friday.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone.  This has been a stressful week. When I get home from work I just don't want to do anything.  I need a week or two where I don't have to deal with insurance. I may have mentioned that there is one company who is waiving cost shares for telehealth visits, but it is only for certain policies. There is no easy way to tell if a client's policy is participating, so I am having to call the company and ask for each client.  The majority of our clients are insured with this company.  Yesterday I came home from work, took a nap, and then declared it Take Out Thursday so I don't have to cook. I went to our favorite locally owned Italian restaurant. I have leftovers for lunch today.

I am so far behind, so I will just start over with today. 

Schumi - Box dye is pretty easy. I"ve been coloring my own hair for years. The biggest problem I have is that I can't see anything without my glasses, and it is difficult to color with glasses on.  I really need a haircut right now, but that's not going to happen.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Back in Wisconsin our salons are also closed until at least May 26...so I bought my first box of color in about 9 years.  It will be just like riding a bike right? Wish me luck!

Happy Birthday Mckennarose! 

Carole - your antipasti plate sounds so delightful for lunch - adding that to my next grocery pick up order! Glad you are getting glorious weather for a change! 

Charade67 - hang in there hope your weekend goes better than your week has! Glad you have some yummy leftovers for today.


----------



## macraven

Elsa-animal

Glad you dropped in and we hope to see more of youse!


----------



## Lynne G

*
Rainy and 43 out.  Sigh.

At least it is Friday!*


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Eek, well I have used a box before, but that was more than a few years ago.  Let’s just say, hope I get to my salon before 6 months, Schumi.
> 
> Yay!  Friday.



I`m sure my niece will give me a hand via zoom......she has hair similar to mine, and I know she has used a box on occasion....yes, hopefully you`ll get sorted before 6 months!!!





Charade67 said:


> Schumi - Box dye is pretty easy. I"ve been coloring my own hair for years. The biggest problem I have is that I can't see anything without my glasses, and it is difficult to color with glasses on.  I really need a haircut right now, but that's not going to happen.



I`m sure I could do it, just don't want to.....I enjoy my salon time and enjoy that being pampered feeling. I can cut my own hair, that's quite easy......yes, I could imagine doing it with glasses on isn't the easiest..





Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Back in Wisconsin our salons are also closed until at least May 26...so I bought my first box of color in about 9 years.  It will be just like riding a bike right? Wish me luck!
> 
> Happy Birthday Mckennarose!
> 
> Carole - your antipasti plate sounds so delightful for lunch - adding that to my next grocery pick up order! Glad you are getting glorious weather for a change!
> 
> Charade67 - hang in there hope your weekend goes better than your week has! Glad you have some yummy leftovers for today.



Good to see you here.....Elsaspiritanimal…...yes, we always enjoy a good antipasto plate or charcuterie......that and a nice glass of wine......can`t go wrong!!

And good luck with the box.....I`ll be putting off as long as possible......I just got my hair done before they closed, so I`m good for now....but few weeks time......eeek!!!!!





Lynne G said:


> *View attachment 490379
> Rainy and 43 out.  Sigh.
> 
> At least it is Friday!*



Did you say wine Lynne...…. Shame about the rain.....but, yes Friday it is.....


We are still bathed in sunshine here, but downright chilly......I think we may get a little rain on Sunday, but mostly sunshine ahead.

Curries were gorgeous......hot and spicy.

Night in front of the tv tonight again......and think about another five questions for tomorrow night`s quiz......we have been instructed ours must be easier next time.....so we`ll try!!!

Time for a Friday night pink gin and maybe a snack later......


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> I can cut my own hair, that's quite easy.


How do you cut the back and get it straight? I can't imagine what my hair would look like if I tried to cut it myself. I have layers, so there is no way I will attempt that myself. I thought about just letting my hair grow out and just accepting the gray, but I don't think I am ready for that yet.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> How do you cut the back and get it straight? I can't imagine what my hair would look like if I tried to cut it myself. I have layers, so there is no way I will attempt that myself. I thought about just letting my hair grow out and just accepting the gray, but I don't think I am ready for that yet.



I pull my layer up on to the top of my head and chip into it till there`s enough off. 

The rest of my hair similar.....more of chipping than cutting......with layers it`s actually easier. It`s not something I do regularly, but my stylist where I used to live showed me ages ago how to do it. I did once cut it when it was really long and my stylist was on vacation, just took either half, cut it, then chipped in a little....it works. But, my hair is straight and longish, I have no clue what your hair is like, if it`s curly or bushy, I`m not sure that would work. 

My fringe, I cut straight, then chip into it again, so it doesn`t look as if it`s just a straight line across......always looks good to me.....


----------



## keishashadow

For those of you who have DirecTv, look out for an email...free 2020 NFL sunday Max. Well, if there’s a season lol

Carole - i’ve Attempted whacking my bangs only.  Re color, well, two part processing is tricky stuff IMO. Did that route in the past. If i have to may just go temporary color of my roots 


Vicki Rickerd said:


> my youngest is out of his room with his self isolation lifted. Blessed that he didnt get sick. Never thought I would see him so happy to be out of his cave and be back at work.


What wonderful news for you!


schumigirl said:


> Antipasti plate for lunch and tonight we were planning to have spaghetti bolognaise, but I froze it instead (made meat sauce yesterday) as we are having Indian Takeout now, just craved a real curry........tomorrow night is takeout pizza. Two nights no cooking is just fine.


Nom that sounds good, well, not the Indian food. It’s a curry free zone here lol

For brunch I made french toast in the oven, an overnight thing in casserole dish.  First i’ve Attempted. Then a bananas foster but no booze   came out rather good 

Just finished some ahi tuna steaks in oven. the blue cheese/ranch twice baked potatoes i tossed together are browning.  Mr’s shrimp will soon hit the grill pan & his pasta o’glio will follow.  

Then, i’m Having a lemonade with a glug of grey goose to celebrate his layoff



Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. This has been a stressful week. When I get home from work I just don't want to do anything. I need a week or two where I don't have to deal with insurance. I may have mentioned that there is one company who is waiving cost shares for telehealth visits, but it is only for certain policies. There is no easy way to tell if a client's policy is participating, so I am having to call the company and ask for each client. The majority of our clients are insured with this company. Yesterday I came home from work, took a nap, and then declared it Take Out Thursday so I don't have to cook. I went to our favorite locally owned Italian restaurant. I have leftovers for lunch today.



I wondered how insurance was working out on that.  Our BC/BS has regular copays for telemedicine. If u need a covid test w/dr RX its supposed to be no copay if done at their testing site.  If you do it at state one it differed as I understand it.

I was so surprised after being told to use it or loose it (my sinus CT RX that expires early next month) by Highmark when i called them.  The next day in the mail from the review company was an extension until


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

keishashadow said:


> Just finished some ahi tuna steaks in oven. the blue cheese/ranch twice baked potatoes i tossed together are browning. Mr’s shrimp will soon hit the grill pan & his pasta o’glio will follow.


I think I'm going to start a OneNote page with all the good food ideas people are coming up with! Its a take out Fish Fry for us tonight, but tomorrow I'm going to try my hand at Shrimp Etouffee for the first time!


----------



## macraven

What time should all the homies come to your place for dinner tomorrow?


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone I am so behind got to read last page or 2. I want to wish Mcrose a happy birthday.

It has been a rough time since my last post. Liv is having problems with her bleeding disorder and one of Brian's sister passed away suddenly last week. She was 53 and had minor health issues but didn't see a heart attack coming. There is going to be no service due to the virus probably a service at a later date. I believe she will be cremated. I have been having lots of anxiety so working on that.

I miss talking with everyone and I hope everyone is healthy. Hello to a couple of new names I didn't recongize.

I did catch the hair color conversation and Brian has been doing mine for years so no worries there, however cutting is a whole different story. Lol!!

I hope to keep up and participate now. I hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## macraven

Bobbie, I’m sorry for the loss of your SIL


Hope you do start to feel better!
( Liv also)

Does your husband hire out for hair color and cuts?


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> I have no clue what your hair is like, if it`s curly or bushy, I`m not sure that would work.


It does have a bit of curl to it. It used to be straight, but started curling several years ago. I have no idea why. The layers help bring out the curl. I also have dark hair, so the gray is very noticeable when it starts to grow out.



keishashadow said:


> I wondered how insurance was working out on that. Our BC/BS has regular copays for telemedicine. If u need a covid test w/dr RX its supposed to be no copay if done at their testing site. If you do it at state one it differed as I understand it.


BS/BS, or Anthem as it is called in VA, is the company I am having problems with. They are covering copays and coinsurance for certain plans. Other plans have the option to opt out of the waiver. There is no way of knowing which plans are doing what without actually calling Anthem in each and every plan. 

Elsa - Welcome to the group.


----------



## Charade67

Bobbie - I am so sorry to hear about your SIL. Prayers for your family and also well wished for Liv.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

macraven said:


> What time should all the homies come to your place for dinner tomorrow?


6pm if it turns out well. 7:30 pm and intoxicated for pizza delivery if it doesn't.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 490407
> For those of you who have DirecTv, look out for an email...free 2020 NFL sunday Max. Well, if there’s a season lol
> 
> Carole - i’ve Attempted whacking my bangs only.  Re color, well, two part processing is tricky stuff IMO. Did that route in the past. If i have to may just go temporary color of my roots
> 
> What wonderful news for you!
> 
> Nom that sounds good, well, not the Indian food. It’s a curry free zone here lol
> 
> For brunch I made french toast in the oven, an overnight thing in casserole dish.  First i’ve Attempted. Then a bananas foster but no booze   came out rather good
> 
> Just finished some ahi tuna steaks in oven. the blue cheese/ranch twice baked potatoes i tossed together are browning.  Mr’s shrimp will soon hit the grill pan & his pasta o’glio will follow.
> 
> Then, i’m Having a lemonade with a glug of grey goose to celebrate his layoff
> View attachment 490408
> 
> 
> I wondered how insurance was working out on that.  Our BC/BS has regular copays for telemedicine. If u need a covid test w/dr RX its supposed to be no copay if done at their testing site.  If you do it at state one it differed as I understand it.
> 
> I was so surprised after being told to use it or loose it (my sinus CT RX that expires early next month) by Highmark when i called them.  The next day in the mail from the review company was an extension until




I‘m sure we’ll all adjust to various colours in our hair at some point.......

No curry????  Lol......yep, not for everyone is it......Kyle isn’t a fan, so we always get him something different......

Food sounds good!!! And yes, Friday = alcohol.......






bobbie68 said:


> Hi everyone I am so behind got to read last page or 2. I want to wish Mcrose a happy birthday.
> 
> It has been a rough time since my last post. Liv is having problems with her bleeding disorder and one of Brian's sister passed away suddenly last week. She was 53 and had minor health issues but didn't see a heart attack coming. There is going to be no service due to the virus probably a service at a later date. I believe she will be cremated. I have been having lots of anxiety so working on that.
> 
> I miss talking with everyone and I hope everyone is healthy. Hello to a couple of new names I didn't recongize.
> 
> I did catch the hair color conversation and Brian has been doing mine for years so no worries there, however cutting is a whole different story. Lol!!
> 
> I hope to keep up and participate now. I hope everyone has a great day!!!




Sorry about your SiL. What a shock that must have been. Good wishes to you all. 





Charade67 said:


> It does have a bit of curl to it. It used to be straight, but started curling several years ago. I have no idea why. The layers help bring out the curl. I also have dark hair, so the gray is very noticeable when it starts to grow out.
> 
> BS/BS, or Anthem as it is called in VA, is the company I am having problems with. They are covering copays and coinsurance for certain plans. Other plans have the option to opt out of the waiver. There is no way of knowing which plans are doing what without actually calling Anthem in each and every plan.
> 
> Elsa - Welcome to the group.




I have no idea what my real hair colour is now......definitely some grey in there somewhere......I’d still be tempted to have a go at cutting it by the chipping method......tiny bit at a time. It’ll thin it out a little, more than cutting it. 




Elsaspiritanimal said:


> 6pm if it turns out well. 7:30 pm and intoxicated for pizza delivery if it doesn't.



Can I hang on for pizza.....?

I tried shrimp etouffee at Mardi Gras......not a fan, but hope yours turns out well........



Just poured my second large pink gin.......well, it is Friday and Janet’s on the Grey Goose......so would be rude not to......although I’m guessing I’ll be in bed by the time Janet opens the bottle....time difference sucks!

Almost finished series 1 of Homeland........better late than never.....

Small snack of chilli potato chips and a tiny bit of garlic dip......


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

I will have a piece of pizza with jalapenos and pineapple in your honor LOL. It will be Brandy Old fashioneds in this neck of the woods tonight! Although the pink gin fizz looks tempting even though I can't stand gin normally!


----------



## schumigirl

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> I will have a piece of pizza with jalapenos and pineapple in your honor LOL. It will be Brandy Old fashioneds in this neck of the woods tonight! Although the pink gin fizz looks tempting even though I can't stand gin normally!



lol.....you do know me so well!!!

Yep, I detest gin......but the Gordon’s pink gin......gorgeous......it’s just pure strawberry flavour, you‘d never guess it was gin of any kind in a blind tasting.....

I could also be tempted by a brandy old fashioned......never tried one with brandy......only a rum one......


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> lol.....you do know me so well!!!
> 
> Yep, I detest gin......but the Gordon’s pink gin......gorgeous......it’s just pure strawberry flavour, you‘d never guess it was gin of any kind in a blind tasting.....
> 
> I could also be tempted by a brandy old fashioned......never tried one with brandy......only a rum one......



Someone said rum........

Roll call

Here!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> Back down and out in garden for a while.



Would love to know what others plant. In California I could plant anything and had so many choices.  I tend to see the same things here in the south and most are annuals. Need something new.




schumigirl said:


> .I have never, ever coloured my own hair.....so I guess it`ll be a learning curve for me!



I cant bring myself to do it. Back home I didnt know anyone who dyed their own hair. Here everyone just goes and grabs a box. I usually only highlight in the summer and its not far off from what my hair color is/was. I may have to change that tho as more and more gray keeps popping up.



bobbie68 said:


> It has been a rough time since my last post.



So sorry Bobbie


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

I could be tempted with rum as well! And ok now I need to try the pink gin! Love me some strawberry lemonade type drinks! 

 When you do try your brandy old fashioned make sure there is no mix involved - unless you see someone muddling sugar, bitters, and cherries politely turn them down. lol


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Flavor of the day!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Bobbie, I am so sorry to read about your SIL passing.  Way too young.  And sending well wishes to you and Liv.  I hope you both get some restful, calm time this weekend.  

Guess my weather lady was witty tonight.  Sunny Saturday and Soaking Sunday.  Oh joy!

All that drink talk, yeah made a gray goose slushy to sip on tonight.  

Had pizza tonight too, as all did not know what they wanted to eat. We don’t know if it was relatively good, but with all hungry, it hit the spot.

Sleeping in Saturday, maybe. It tends to be a day while I am still an early riser, I am more lazy, and take that long, hot shower. In other words, yay, the weekend is here. And tomorrow, yep, by noon, the mom alarm may sound.

And woot! Car done and can be driven for another year. Not as many miles lately, so that is good.

And yeah, even without the quarantine


----------



## keishashadow

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> I think I'm going to start a OneNote page with all the good food ideas people are coming up with! Its a take out Fish Fry for us tonight, but tomorrow I'm going to try my hand at Shrimp Etouffee for the first time!


Oooh, fancy stuff, i’m impressed . DH said his shrimps were good


bobbie68 said:


> It has been a rough time since my last post. Liv is having problems with her bleeding disorder and one of Brian's sister passed away suddenly last week. She was 53 and had minor health issues but didn't see a heart attack coming. There is going to be no service due to the virus probably a service at a later date. I believe she will be cremated. I have been having lots of anxiety so working on that.


Aw, sorry for your loss, that is so sad & scary to read...hugs.  Between that and worrying about your DD’s medical condition acting up, there is nowonder your anxiety is on high alert.  Wishing you peace & calm in the days ahead.


bobbie68 said:


> I did catch the hair color conversation and Brian has been doing mine for years so no worries there, however cutting is a whole different story. Lol!


I knew my DH was keeper when he offered to help me do my roots when we were dating.  He had a real knack for it, think it has to do with being one of the unreasonably calm & patient person. The exact opposite of me lol


Charade67 said:


> They are covering copays and coinsurance for certain plans. Other plans have the option to opt out of the waiver. There is no way of knowing which plans are doing what without actually calling Anthem in each and every plan.





Elsaspiritanimal said:


> 6pm if it turns out well. 7:30 pm and intoxicated for pizza delivery if it doesn't.





schumigirl said:


> Janet’s on the Grey Goose......so would be rude not to......although I’m guessing I’ll be in bed by the time Janet opens the bottle....time difference sucks!


I am delayed after doing battle with Southwest Airlines. They cancelled our fight in August.  Never got an email, noticed it just a bit ago eeek. Now, all remaining NS flights that day & the next don’t have 3 seats.  Had to switch from Friday to Sunday.  That basically pulls the pug on the cruise leaving Friday. Oh well, there will be more down the road.

Hope you had a lovely cocktail hour.  A quick bath for me, my mom drilled it into my head to never drink & bathe .  Horrible story there, think it was an urban legend if truth be told, but it stuck with me.  Lemonade is chilling, I hope to be so soon too.


Vicki Rickerd said:


> Would love to know what others plant.


Food .  Especially, looking forward to the mr’s garden this year!   I was lucky to purchase a home with lovely, mature landscaping including some interesting flowering perennials


----------



## mckennarose

Finally getting a breather to sit and catch up.  Hubby is still doing well.  He did get a test on Wednesday and we're waiting for the results.



cam757 said:


> Although Virginia Beach is closer to us it is much more busy and commercial. The Outer Banks is only an hour and half away but if we are going for more than a day we drive further south to Cape Hatteras where it is less developed and less people. Our families used to have homes there but they have been sold long ago so we are just visitors now.


Oooh, I haven't been to OBX for a few years now, but it's so nice there.  We like it up further by Duck, away from some of the busy-ness.  
We grew up going to the Jersey shore, way, way before it got really trashy.  We had cousins who lived in Toms River near the beach and we loved it.  Now I wouldn't go to the NJ beaches if you paid me.  


keishashadow said:


> BD greeting Sounds like my kids Enjoy ur day!


Thank you!!  
I probably should've mentioned that my kids are all adults 20 and over, so them writing "F U Corona" isn't so shocking!  LOL!  


macraven said:


> my typical paper as it is much better than my baking!
> 
> Turning 50 is a very special event!
> Your family did a great job for your celebration


Thank you Mac!  


Vicki Rickerd said:


> Blessed that he didnt get sick. Never thought I would see him so happy to be out of his cave and be back at work.


Great news!  It's definitely different having hubby in full quarantine now.  He's super antsy and wants to get out of the room.  We're hoping for results on Monday.


Lynne G said:


> Happy Birthday! McK, sweet to hear such fun for your birthday.


Thank you!!!  It was hard to not have everyone come inside, but it's for the best.


schumigirl said:


> Aww...sounds like a lovely way for your family to celebrate.....it sounds so nice. I like the sign that was made on the car.....lol.....how true!!!! Glad they made it so much fun for you despite the gloom around..….


Thank you!!  My kids are a lot of fun.  They were blasting music up and down the street, annoying the neighbors, lol!  Then they all sang standing at my side fence.  It was cute.  Of course I cried like a baby.


schumigirl said:


> Antipasti plate for lunch and tonight we were planning to have spaghetti bolognaise, but I froze it instead (made meat sauce yesterday) as we are having Indian Takeout now, just craved a real curry........tomorrow night is takeout pizza. Two nights no cooking is just fine.


We eat so similarly.  I made homemade pizza tonight with an amazing gf dough, seriously you would never know.  The crust was chewy and crunchy like good NY style pizza.  Sorry Chicago people.... deep dish is not pizza!  LOL!
And I just made a naan dough which is resting the the fridge for tomorrow when we'll have a bread service.  Red Chili Sambal and Cucumber Raita again.  I have to make both tomorrow.  I'm not making anything else, since the bread service is a meal in itself.
I do like gin, but the pink gin sounds lovely.  


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Happy Birthday Mckennarose!


Thank you!!


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Back in Wisconsin our salons are also closed until at least May 26...so I bought my first box of color in about 9 years.  It will be just like riding a bike right? Wish me luck!


Good luck!


Lynne G said:


> *View attachment 490379*


That's hysterical, Lynne!


schumigirl said:


> I enjoy my salon time and enjoy that being pampered feeling.


I know what you mean.  I used to get my nails done all the time.  I loved it.  It's nice to be pampered.  


Charade67 said:


> I thought about just letting my hair grow out and just accepting the gray, but I don't think I am ready for that yet.


Come over to the grey side!  It's liberating!
Seriously, I have very dark hair naturally and when I used to color my hair the white roots would pop up in a few days.  I couldn't stand it!  And I couldn't keep up with it.  So I started highlighting and transitioning.  My hair is a mix of grey and blonde now, but looks mostly blonde with some darker strands that look like lowlights, but I do have a lot of grey.  The blonde just hides it.  I only have to put a few highlights on top and tone every few months now, with some purple shampoo once in a while in between to keep it bright.  I have some bleach and toner here if I need to throw a few highlights in the top, but so far it's ok.


keishashadow said:


> the blue cheese/ranch twice baked potatoes i tossed together are browning


What is this magic you speak of?!  Blue cheese potatoes?


keishashadow said:


> Then, i’m Having a lemonade with a glug of grey goose to celebrate his layoff


Nice!  
I had some of the fig vodka tonight.  I mixed it in flavored seltzer and it was delicious.


bobbie68 said:


> Hi everyone I am so behind got to read last page or 2. I want to wish Mcrose a happy birthday.


Thank you!!


bobbie68 said:


> It has been a rough time since my last post. Liv is having problems with her bleeding disorder and one of Brian's sister passed away suddenly last week. She was 53 and had minor health issues but didn't see a heart attack coming. There is going to be no service due to the virus probably a service at a later date. I believe she will be cremated. I have been having lots of anxiety so working on that.


I am so sorry!  My condolences to you and your family.  ((hugs))


----------



## macraven

I spy Richard!
What do I win?


----------



## keishashadow

mckennarose said:


> What is this magic you speak of?! Blue cheese potatoes?


Nothing fancy I just dump some blue cheese dressing into the smooshed mashed tater mix, seasonings & butter then top with more butter & Parmesan.


----------



## mckennarose

keishashadow said:


> Nothing fancy I just dump some blue cheese dressing into the smooshed mashed tater mix, seasonings & butter then top with more butter & Parmesan.


Mmmm, I'll have to try it!


----------



## Charade67

This showed up on my Facebook newsfeed tonight.


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Nothing fancy I just dump some blue cheese dressing into the smooshed mashed tater mix, seasonings & butter then top with more butter & Parmesan.


Sorry but must skip dinner at your house tonight 
Blue cheese and I don’t hit it off

But you could make some regular smashed potatoes when I come to eat

make sure no Parmesan is on it as you can figure out,as I’m a picky eater
Tee hee


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Would love to know what others plant. In California I could plant anything and had so many choices.  I tend to see the same things here in the south and most are annuals. Need something new.
> 
> I cant bring myself to do it. Back home I didnt know anyone who dyed their own hair. Here everyone just goes and grabs a box. I usually only highlight in the summer and its not far off from what my hair color is/was. I may have to change that tho as more and more gray keeps popping up.
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry Bobbie View attachment 490454




We don't do much with growing stuff, but we do have a fair few fruit trees. Only apples, plums and pears, but we get quite a yield every year that goes to a little cottage industry one of our farmer neighbours has....chutney`s and pies mostly. I do have a couple of chilli plants inside, Birds Eye Chilli`s….hot!!! But, sadly I could kill a cactus!!! No green fingers here.....

Our plants and bushes are all looked after by a lovely man who although technically isn't a professional gardener, he does a darn good job keeping everything tidy, and yes, blossoming!!!

I`m just nervous as I have the blonde put in and two different caramel colours usually......ain`t no way I could do that!!!! Goodness knows what I`ll do.....a box isn't appealing....although neither is seeing my real hair colour now.....lol......






Elsaspiritanimal said:


> I could be tempted with rum as well! And ok now I need to try the pink gin! Love me some strawberry lemonade type drinks!
> 
> When you do try your brandy old fashioned make sure there is no mix involved - unless you see someone muddling sugar, bitters, and cherries politely turn them down. lol




Yes!!! I was amazed how strong Tom`s old fashioned was.....yep, the pink gin is lovely.....if you can get the Gordon`s brand, it`s the best. EG is another fabulous brand for flavoured gin. Short for Edinburgh Gin, but I have seen it in America....nice....and this is from someone who hates gin.....





keishashadow said:


> Oooh, fancy stuff, i’m impressed . DH said his shrimps were good
> 
> I knew my DH was keeper when he offered to help me do my roots when we were dating.  He had a real knack for it, think it has to do with being one of the unreasonably calm & patient person. The exact opposite of me lol
> 
> I am delayed after doing battle with Southwest Airlines. They cancelled our fight in August.  Never got an email, noticed it just a bit ago eeek. Now, all remaining NS flights that day & the next don’t have 3 seats.  Had to switch from Friday to Sunday.  That basically pulls the pug on the cruise leaving Friday. Oh well, there will be more down the road.
> 
> Hope you had a lovely cocktail hour.  A quick bath for me, my mom drilled it into my head to never drink & bathe .  Horrible story there, think it was an urban legend if truth be told, but it stuck with me.  Lemonade is chilling, I hope to be so soon too.
> 
> Food .  Especially, looking forward to the mr’s garden this year!   I was lucky to purchase a home with lovely, mature landscaping including some interesting flowering perennials



Could I like your husband any more than I already do Janet!!!! Our husbands are so similar in many ways.....and yes, I consider myself to be the opposite of calm and patient too....lol....

No email from the airline!!!! Goodness.....what a shame about the cruise.....yes, there`ll be others!!! 

Yep, no boozing then having a bath! Showers are ok, but darn it the water keeps getting in my glass...….Hope you enjoyed your adult libation!!!!





mckennarose said:


> Finally getting a breather to sit and catch up.  Hubby is still doing well.  He did get a test on Wednesday and we're waiting for the results.
> 
> 
> Oooh, I haven't been to OBX for a few years now, but it's so nice there.  We like it up further by Duck, away from some of the busy-ness.
> We grew up going to the Jersey shore, way, way before it got really trashy.  We had cousins who lived in Toms River near the beach and we loved it.  Now I wouldn't go to the NJ beaches if you paid me.
> 
> Thank you!!
> I probably should've mentioned that my kids are all adults 20 and over, so them writing "F U Corona" isn't so shocking!  LOL!
> 
> Thank you Mac!
> 
> Great news!  It's definitely different having hubby in full quarantine now.  He's super antsy and wants to get out of the room.  We're hoping for results on Monday.
> 
> Thank you!!!  It was hard to not have everyone come inside, but it's for the best.
> 
> Thank you!!  My kids are a lot of fun.  They were blasting music up and down the street, annoying the neighbors, lol!  Then they all sang standing at my side fence.  It was cute.  Of course I cried like a baby.
> 
> We eat so similarly.  I made homemade pizza tonight with an amazing gf dough, seriously you would never know.  The crust was chewy and crunchy like good NY style pizza.  Sorry Chicago people.... deep dish is not pizza!  LOL!
> And I just made a naan dough which is resting the the fridge for tomorrow when we'll have a bread service.  Red Chili Sambal and Cucumber Raita again.  I have to make both tomorrow.  I'm not making anything else, since the bread service is a meal in itself.
> I do like gin, but the pink gin sounds lovely.
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> That's hysterical, Lynne!
> 
> I know what you mean.  I used to get my nails done all the time.  I loved it.  It's nice to be pampered.
> 
> Come over to the grey side!  It's liberating!
> Seriously, I have very dark hair naturally and when I used to color my hair the white roots would pop up in a few days.  I couldn't stand it!  And I couldn't keep up with it.  So I started highlighting and transitioning.  My hair is a mix of grey and blonde now, but looks mostly blonde with some darker strands that look like lowlights, but I do have a lot of grey.  The blonde just hides it.  I only have to put a few highlights on top and tone every few months now, with some purple shampoo once in a while in between to keep it bright.  I have some bleach and toner here if I need to throw a few highlights in the top, but so far it's ok.
> 
> What is this magic you speak of?!  Blue cheese potatoes?
> 
> Nice!
> I had some of the fig vodka tonight.  I mixed it in flavored seltzer and it was delicious.
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> I am so sorry!  My condolences to you and your family.  ((hugs))




I forget what colour I used to be now!!! Maybe dark brown??? I`ve been blonde for almost 20 years now.....not quite ready to embrace the grey....my mum was 80 before she stopped colouring her hair....that`ll be me lol......

I agree.....NY style beats Chicago style everyday and twice on Sunday!!! I can`t quite get to grips with Chicago style pizza.....best pizza I had.....ever.....was near the WTC in NY....little hole in the wall place.....oh my!!!! Best ever and I crave that pizza every time we think of pizza.....I can`t make anything like that, but it`s nice enough. 

I`ve never once had my nails done in a salon....my friends all do, but I never did. Mani/pedis are not for me.....but hair.....I love my salon as they give you a neck and Indian head massage while you are in. I miss it. 

And continued good wishes for a good result for DH.....such a dreadful time for all 





macraven said:


> I spy Richard!
> What do I win?




????????????????

What did I miss?????????????





macraven said:


> Sorry but must skip dinner at your house tonight
> Blue cheese and I don’t hit it off
> 
> But you could make some regular smashed potatoes when I come to eat
> 
> make sure no Parmesan is on it as you can figure out,as I’m a picky eater
> Tee hee



Me too....no blue cheese or parmesan...…. and I`m not a picky eater!!!! Just yuk...although Janet`s meals always sound so good!!!!



Saturday.......just another day.......

Washing out on line, although sun hasn`t come through yet, but it will......one of my friends is having a family bbq today.....just her husband and two kids, but she is excited to prepare it all, we don`t ask for much!! She only lives around a 10 minute drive away, but we still won`t see each other.....not going to risk it for all of us. 




​



For us, we had a bacon on toast breakfast.....too much bacon, even for us .....so either no lunch or a very light lunch......

Pizza take out tonight. And today cook the diced steak in Ale for tomorrow when I`ll make a steak pie with puff pastry......lush!!!

No quiz tonight for us.....we have a family birthday up in Scotland today, so we`ll have an online get together tonight for him. 































​
Have a wonderful Saturday.......


----------



## Lynne G

Have to say, it is a good morning, as wash is on its second load, and cold enough, briefly heard the heater go on.  Such is the end of April.

I am with you Schumi, I enjoy my salon trips, I like to be pampered there too.  I know my hair color is a mix, but I never quite remember what colors my salon uses.  Hence, I am a little afraid to use a box.  Here is hoping sooner than later my hair salon is open.  


Me too, not a fan of blue cheese and not a fan of sour cream, and some other foods. Yeah, I guess my picky eating little one did not fall far from the tree. But I think she is pickier than me.

Yes, I am more a fan of NY type pizza, then Chicago kind.  I am not fond of a deep crust.

Ah, with that talk of food, I am having a matzo fry. Did pick up eggs, so a perfect way to bring some crunch into them, instead of potatoes. Will make some home fries for the kids though. Neither is a fan of matzo, but DH will eat lots of it. I like it with butter spread lightly on it. Perfect with tea.

Ah, no sleeping in late, but that’s okay.  I get the remote.   

Super happy Saturday to all, may this post find you healthy and in good spirits.  And yeah,


----------



## keishashadow

I greeted the dawn, dogs don’t know weekend. 

That’s ok, gave me early start on chore I wanted to tackle.  Now the rest of the day is gravy, supposed to finally be dry & perhaps hit 65 degrees woot!


Charade67 said:


> This showed up on my Facebook newsfeed tonight.
> 
> View attachment 490548


Open season, you referenced a ‘nanner 






Have to laugh, the unfortunate who posted that will forever have that goof hanging over their head in the office. Hope they are a civil servant lol otherwise may be in the UE line


macraven said:


> Sorry but must skip dinner at your house tonight
> Blue cheese and I don’t hit it off
> 
> But you could make some regular smashed potatoes when I come to eat
> 
> make sure no Parmesan is on it as you can figure out,as I’m a picky eater
> Tee hee


No, really? Lololol  you are up there on that list alright, a woman who knows her mind.


schumigirl said:


> Yep, no boozing then having a bath! Showers are ok, but darn it the water keeps getting in my glass...….Hope you enjoyed your adult libation!!!!


It only took one to do the trick.  ‘Course I do pour a mean drink


Lynne G said:


> Me too, not a fan of blue cheese and not a fan of sour cream, and some other foods. Yeah, I guess my picky eating little one did not fall far from the tree. But I think she is pickier than me.


No cheesecake? 


Lynne G said:


> Yes, I am more a fan of NY type pizza, then Chicago kind. I am not fond of a deep crust.


Chicago pizza is puzzling, more like a casserole in my mind.  I don’t get the thin crust, NY staple, fold it over & eat like a sandwich either.  Toss in the appetizer flatbreads that in no way resemble one to my eye


Lynne G said:


> Ah, with that talk of food, I am having a matzo fry. Did pick up eggs, so a perfect way to bring some crunch into them, instead of potatoes. Will make some home fries for the kids though. Neither is a fan of matzo, but DH will eat lots of it. I like it with butter spread lightly on it. Perfect with tea.


Never used matzo meal. I’ve given up on latkes & potato pancakes, neither come out as good as the diners serve here.  Friend said secret is very dry taters & chicken schmaltz (another puzzling thing lol)


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah Keisha, I learned from my mom and grandmother. I stock up around the end of Passover, as most is on sale by then.  Kids can take it or leave most of it, but they do like my tater pancakes.  And my older one is a fan of most from the deli, when I go there, not to eat, but bagels and rye bread as well as meat from the deli. The two deli places we go to have good rye bread, as does one local grocery store.  Otherwise, no other place will we buy rye bread. What some call rye bread, not a fan of, eww.  

Yay! Weather lady was right, sunny this Saturday. But as the day goes on, clouds and yep, rain to start a new week, with Sunday being rainy, and every day this coming week, rain predicted. Sigh, and still in the 50’s most of the time.

Neither kid is up yet. Mom alarm has not quite sounded. So, shower time for me, as wash all done for the day. Whatever needs to be washed, will be done tomorrow.

Be happy and put those shades on!


----------



## schumigirl

I think I like my pizza not too thin and not a deep base......I didn’t realise I was fussy about pizza till I thought about it.....

Sal’s pizza at PBH is about perfect.......



Completely SAN........but how good looking was Michael Douglas when he was younger.....found an old episode of Streets of San Francisco earlier and then saw him in the Billy Ocean video...he was a looker!!

Now sitting outside, in the gazebo as the sun is quite strong.....it’s nice but there is still a little chill in the air, although living right beside the sea it never really goes away.

Passing time now till pizza time.......friend sent me a txt with her sipping Prosecco in the garden and the it’s five o clock somewhere sign beside her .....bit too early for me, but she has set the tone for the day.......may follow suit later.......


----------



## mckennarose

keishashadow said:


> I greeted the dawn, dogs don’t know weekend.


My dogs did the same.  Ugh!


keishashadow said:


> I don’t get the thin crust, NY staple, fold it over & eat like a sandwich either.


No, we never fold the pizza.


schumigirl said:


> but how good looking was Michael Douglas when he was younger.....found an old episode of Streets of San Francisco earlier and then saw him in the Billy Ocean video...he was a looker!!


How about him in Romancing the Stone?
I love to show my girls pictures of the guys I thought were good looking when I was younger.  Like Johnny Depp, John Travolta, Andy Garcia.  They know them all now and were very surprised to see just how good looking they were when they were younger.


schumigirl said:


> friend sent me a txt with her sipping Prosecco in the garden and the it’s five o clock somewhere sign beside her .....bit too early for me, but she has set the tone for the day.......may follow suit later.......


Well, it's before 10 am here right now.... but maybe later.  Those rules go out the window when we're on vacation in Florida and World Showcase opens at 11am.  Or even earlier for a Bloody Mary!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. No idea what to do today. I've already washed a load of clothes and cleaned the kitchen and bathroom. I need to vacuum, but am going to wait until everyone is awake before I do that. 

I am going to try a different mask. The one I have is a pleated mask with string ties. I don't like the way it fits under my eyes and the strings get caught in my hair. I'm going to try a different style with elastic loops and see if I like it better. The woman who did the alterations for B's prom dress is making makng masks since she isn't getting the prom and wedding business right now. She's not selling, but is taking donations of either fabric or money.



Vicki Rickerd said:


> Would love to know what others plant.


Plants tend to die in my care, so no planting for me. 



mckennarose said:


> Finally getting a breather to sit and catch up. Hubby is still doing well. He did get a test on Wednesday and we're waiting for the results.


Praying for a negative. 



mckennarose said:


> Oooh, I haven't been to OBX for a few years now, but it's so nice there.


 I lived in NC for 4 years and never made it out there. I still hope to visit some time and als make it out to Kitty Hawk.



mckennarose said:


> Come over to the grey side! It's liberating!
> Seriously, I have very dark hair naturally and when I used to color my hair the white roots would pop up in a few days. I couldn't stand it!


I should just let myself go gray, but just can't bring myself to di it yet. I just refer to my roots as my skunk stripe.



schumigirl said:


> I forget what colour I used to be now!!! Maybe dark brown??? I`ve been blonde for almost 20 years now.....not quite ready to embrace the grey....my mum was 80 before she stopped colouring her hair....that`ll be me lol......


 Once in a while dh will suggest I go blonde. I just don't think I would look good as a blonde. My mom is the opposite. She started going gray at an early age and just accepted it. I think she has only colored her hair a couple of times.  B wants to try red, but doen't want it to be permanent. I have no idea whay to use for her. 



schumigirl said:


> I`ve never once had my nails done in a salon...


 I've done it only once and that was for my wedding. I keep my nails short, so having long, artificial nails felt very weird for me. 



keishashadow said:


> Open season, you referenced a ‘nanner
> 
> 
> Have to laugh, the unfortunate who posted that will forever have that goof hanging over their head in the office. Hope they are a civil servant lol otherwise may be in the UE line


That was....um......interesting. 


I guess I should go find something to do. Hope everyone has a nice Saturday.


----------



## macraven

Schumi, my hair has the racing stripe and by September it will be more obvious.

I can always wear a hat to hide my new look.

AND you had bacon this morning without a heads up to us.
I would have been on the boat last night if I knew in advance we would chow down on it in the morning

keisha  your Dis tag in your siggie has bananas in it..
The little video you shared with us is fitting

Lynne, I like pizza also from Chicago but not deep dish.

Well it is Saturday again but to me just another day in the week.
Retirement does that to you.

Hope all the homies have a great day!


----------



## macraven

Charade I was  typing while you posted and did not see you until after

I am going to wait and see what color my hair really is before I decide to do any color on my head.

A hat will be what I wear to Orlando if I can’t make up my mind 
I’m not risking any salon shops where I am until I can verify covid infection numbers 

wish someone would make a thread of before and now of their hair and have readers vote which way to do
Natural or cover it up


----------



## schumigirl

mrose......oh yes!!! Romancing the Stone......he was almost edible in that movie!!  I look back at some of my crushes now and they’re all gay!! Well, George Michael and Freddie Mercury for two.....lol....

Yes, it was around 3pm she sent it to me, so respectable.....I may pour a glass shortly......it’s almost 5pm!



Charade, I suit being blonde and I like it...I feel too mousey when I’m brown haired............but, if you don‘t feel it suits you don’t do it, takes a while to alter back.



mac........a million apologies!!! Yes, and it was the real good stuff from our local butcher.......lush!!! Next Saturday for sure......

Yes, I may have that racing  stripe.......lol......I’ll have a hat permanently superglued to my head......but as long as my fringe isn’t too short I’m happy with cutting it myself......we all know that person who’s fringe is too far up!!!  Weird.......

Oh of course......... I’ve got you now.......How did I miss him.....


----------



## Charade67

Here is a picture of my hair from 10 years ago. This was just before I had 12 inches cut off and donated, and before it started curling.


----------



## macraven

Charade that is a beautiful head of hair you have!


----------



## Lynne G

I have always been blonde, but started going to the salon for color after little one was born.  Not enough time to do my own hair then, and well, I like to now set aside time to relax and let other pamper me.  

Car now clean and shines inside and out.  I was not the only car going through the car wash, though.  Ooh that line.  Got back just as older one was calling me.  Wanted to know if I had picked up food.  Oh no, I was in a different line.  

Now making brunch.  As a snarky older one said I guess not really breakfast.  Yeah, if you don’t get up until around lunchtime, not many would say time for breakfast.  So soup, eggs and bacon, and chicken fried, with chocolate chip muffins.  I am full now.  Time to plant some flowers I picked up the other day.  Figure get in before the natural watering they will get this week.  

And it is beautiful out.  Oh my, not even a jacket needed.  Shorts on all but me.  Pale legs are not ready to be seen.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> Sal’s pizza at PBH is about perfect.......



You are so right about that. Everyone in the family loves it. We must have eaten at Sals at least 4 times last trip. Hard to find a place all 6 of us agree on.

Had storms last night and our yard is a swamp, so its an inside day today. Sorting through pictures of our last trip in February. Had signed up to go to a scrapbooking crop next weekend. The theme was Harry Potter, so it was a no brainer for us girls to sign up. Of course its a no go, but still want to get the pictures in a book. 

Happy Saturday everyone.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> What some call rye bread, not a fan of, eww.


An endangered species


schumigirl said:


> Completely SAN........but how good looking was Michael Douglas when he was younger.....found an old episode of Streets of San Francisco earlier and then saw him in the Billy Ocean video...he was a looker!!


I always liked Karl Malden . He’s a looker but MD’s pa, Kurt, was more my type.  If talking old school, let me toss in Clark gable and Tony Curtis in the mix.   Don Johnson im Miami Vice, sublime 


mckennarose said:


> Like Johnny Depp, John Travolta, Andy Garcia.


Oh yeah


Charade67 said:


> I am going to try a different mask. The one I have is a pleated mask with string ties. I don't like the way it fits under my eyes and the strings get caught in my hair.


Ordered 2 new ones this morning. We have decided the elastic straps on ones we have too tight, our ears protrude monkey like 



macraven said:


> Schumi, my hair has the racing stripe and by September it will be more obvious.


Mac...start your engine!


macraven said:


> keisha your Dis tag in your siggie has bananas in it..
> The little video you shared with us is fitting


Love ‘dem nanners.  do you recall you declared a moratorium on them a decade or so ago when they ahem ran buck wild here?  They’re baaaack but promise to be good


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Charade that is a beautiful head of hair you have!


Thank you. It’s a lot shorter now.


----------



## mckennarose

Charade67 said:


> I should just let myself go gray, but just can't bring myself to di it yet. I just refer to my roots as my skunk stripe.


I always referred to my roots as the skunk stripe too, lol.


Charade67 said:


> Once in a while dh will suggest I go blonde. I just don't think I would look good as a blonde. My mom is the opposite. She started going gray at an early age and just accepted it. I think she has only colored her hair a couple of times. B wants to try red, but doen't want it to be permanent. I have no idea whay to use for her.


I did go super, super slow with the transition.  And the blonde just hides the grey, it blends in that you don't see it as much now.


schumigirl said:


> mrose......oh yes!!! Romancing the Stone......he was almost edible in that movie!! I look back at some of my crushes now and they’re all gay!! Well, George Michael and Freddie Mercury for two.....lol....


LOL!  Yes, he did look good in that movie.  George Michael was a looker when he was young!


schumigirl said:


> Yes, it was around 3pm she sent it to me, so respectable.....I may pour a glass shortly......it’s almost 5pm!


Just after noon here.... quite a ways to go for me....


schumigirl said:


> Charade, I suit being blonde and I like it..


I like it too.  I never thought I would look good as a blonde since my hair is so dark, but it's all about the toner. 


Charade67 said:


> Here is a picture of my hair from 10 years ago. This was just before I had 12 inches cut off and donated, and before it started curling.
> 
> View attachment 490631


Your hair is beautiful!  It makes me miss my dark hair, but I could never go back at this point, it took too long to get here.
I found one pic of when I just started to lighten, and another from about two years ago of the blonde.  I'm more blonde now, as there's more grey too.  (too shy to show my face!)





keishashadow said:


> Tony Curtis in the mix. Don Johnson im Miami Vice, sublime


Oh yes.... on both counts!

This is funny..... remember the guy who played in Sixteen Candles as the love interest of Molly Ringwald?  Apparently he lives somewhere in PA and owns a furniture store.  I was half tempted to find the store one day just to see what he looks like now.  LOL!!

We got a notice from our car insurance that we're getting money back.  Did anyone else get money back too?  I guess because people aren't driving a lot.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Well my box dye adventure was largely a success! It is a little brassier than I would like but at least I am ‘natural’ blonde again LOL. Nothing a little purple shampoo won’t fix! I can now channel my inner Elsa again. 

Now for need dinner to turn out well too then we can celebrate!


----------



## cam757

Happy Saturday!

Home today. DH went fishing with his dad. Doubt they are staying 6 feet apart in the boat

Started off cloudy but the sun came out for a little while and now it's getting overcast again. 

My hair salon updated their fb page with all the precautions they will take when allowed to reopen, which hopefully will be next month. We have to call them when we are in the parking lot to check in and they will call us when they are ready, no sitting in the waiting area, they will take the client's temps upon entering, you have to wear a mask the entire time you are in the salon and no one can come with you to your appointment. Whew....not sure about the mask the whole time..however I understand the precautions they are taking, they have some beauticians with health concerns. My next appt is scheduled for next week but of course it will be cancelled. 

Nails are not an issue for me. I only get them done before a trip or special occasion and I don't have either coming up.

@mckennarose Happy Belated Birthday!!




Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. This has been a stressful week. When I get home from work I just don't want to do anything.



Hope things are better and you have a break from it over the weekend.



bobbie68 said:


> It has been a rough time since my last post. Liv is having problems with her bleeding disorder and one of Brian's sister passed away suddenly last week. She was 53 and had minor health issues but didn't see a heart attack coming. There is going to be no service due to the virus probably a service at a later date. I believe she will be cremated. I have been having lots of anxiety so working on that.



So sorry about your SIL and I hope Liv is doing better today.



mckennarose said:


> Oooh, I haven't been to OBX for a few years now, but it's so nice there. We like it up further by Duck, away from some of the busy-ness.
> We grew up going to the Jersey shore, way, way before it got really trashy. We had cousins who lived in Toms River near the beach and we loved it. Now I wouldn't go to the NJ beaches if you paid me.



Duck is a nice area. I have only been through a couple of times but my boss vacations there several times a year and loves it.
We have friends that have a place in Kitty Hawk so we usually stay with them a few times each summer.

Sounds like you feel the same about Jersey beaches as I feel about Virginia Beach.Lol.



mckennarose said:


> We got a notice from our car insurance that we're getting money back. Did anyone else get money back too? I guess because people aren't driving a lot.



I had heard that some of the big companies were refunding or crediting for April and May between 15-25% per month. We have Progressive and I read they were but I have not received anything. I pay ours biannually so hopefully when we renew they will give us a credit.

Dinner will be a chicken pot pie from Sam's Club and a side salad. The one in their prepared meal section is fabulous!

Have a great evening!


----------



## Charade67

mckennarose said:


> We got a notice from our car insurance that we're getting money back. Did anyone else get money back too? I guess because people aren't driving a lot.


I have’t heard anything from my insurance company yet. Maybe I should give Jake a call.



cam757 said:


> you have to wear a mask the entire time you are in the salon and no one can come with you to your appointment.


I don't  know if I could keep one on for an entire appointment time. I'm having enough trouble just wearing one on a brief shopping trip.


----------



## macraven

mckennarose said:


> I always referred to my roots as the skunk stripe too, lol.
> 
> I found one pic of when I just started to lighten, and another from about two years ago of the blonde.  I'm more blonde now, as there's more grey too.  (too shy to show my face!)
> View attachment 490642View attachment 490643
> 
> 
> 
> We got a notice from our car insurance that we're getting money back.  Did anyone else get money back too?  I guess because people aren't driving a lot.


Both colors look very nice!

We got our first check from Allstate probably 3 weeks ago on the car insurance.


----------



## macraven

Charade, State Farm announced they are doing checks also.

Well, do not think I am returning to any salons in my area for hair work.
Watched local news yesterday evening and the lines for beauty shops were long.
All sat in their cars outside the shop in their cars.

Looked like a tag sale was going on as stores had peeps waiting outside for other businesses opening up.

I looked at the covid state site and Ga numbers were up another 200 this morning.
I’ll check it again after 7 tonight as they update numbers for all states in the evening.

Our local news starts in a few minutes and will watch how stores went today.


----------



## keishashadow

mckennarose said:


> We got a notice from our car insurance that we're getting money back. Did anyone else get money back too? I guess because people aren't driving a lot.


Erie:  immediate relief represents about 30 percent of your monthly auto insurance premium for a two-month period or 5 percent of your annual premium.  Seems fair, especially since DH was still driving to work


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Well my box dye adventure was largely a success! It is a little brassier than I would like but at least I am ‘natural’ blonde again LOL. Nothing a little purple shampoo won’t fix! I can now channel my inner Elsa again.
> 
> Now for need dinner to turn out well too then we can celebrate!


Clairol shimmering lights . If you leave it on an hour or so, as good as any toner. Does have sulfates (gasp!!!). Only use it when the stylists make a boo boo & then once a month or so to freshen things up. 

Used it to strip out the purple hue I wound up going down to MCO with for fall trip.  Fascinating to watch it turn a weird fuscia shade then start to normalize.  I thank my friends I met there who assured me it looked fine lol


macraven said:


> I looked at the covid state site and Ga numbers were up another 200 this morning


Did u see Massachusetts’ numbers, they took quite a jump too.  Sad. 

Due to very little federal oversight, there is quite the controversy over inconsistent reporting.  Without it or antigen testing to determine who has been exposed, it’s difficult to imagine how they will safely open the country.   

Was really shocked to discover many states weren’t counting prison or nursing home numbers.  Safe to assume the numbers will jump.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Well wife is off to pick up Outback tonight, we’ve been eating Texas Roadhouse quite a bit so decided to make a change, we are anxious for the time we can get back to Longhorn and Saltgrass!!!

Those places are a bit further away to be able to take it away and still be warm once we get home!!!

Hope everyone is well and having a great day.

So I have been looking at some new furniture online for the room my wife and son has redone, I’d much rather just be able to go to the store to look at things.......

Planning another February trip also, I like to go to the Daytona 500!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

keishashadow said:


> Clairol shimmering lights . If you leave it on an hour or so, as good as any toner. Does have sulfates (gasp!!!). Only use it when the stylists make a boo boo & then once a month or so to freshen things up.
> 
> Used it to strip out the purple hue I wound up going down to MCO with for fall trip. Fascinating to watch it turn a weird fuscia shade then start to normalize. I thank my friends I met there who assured me it looked fine lol



Ah thanks for the tip! I will need to try that out! 

Today has been a good day. No major bozo hair, the shrimp etouffee turned out awesome, and soon have a zoom happy hour with friends! I will be having a rum cocktail until I can procure flavored gin to try the good fizzy drink!


----------



## mckennarose

keishashadow said:


> Erie: immediate relief represents about 30 percent of your monthly auto insurance premium for a two-month period or 5 percent of your annual premium. Seems fair, especially since DH was still driving to work


We have Erie too.  


keishashadow said:


> Clairol shimmering lights . If you leave it on an hour or so, as good as any toner. Does have sulfates (gasp!!!). Only use it when the stylists make a boo boo & then once a month or so to freshen things up.


Love shimmer lights!  I put it on my dry hair if I really want a punch.  I also use Matrix Brass Off, which is super concentrated and smells 100 times better.


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Saltgrass!!!


Is that a steak house?  We don't have that here.


----------



## mckennarose

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Today has been a good day. No major bozo hair, the shrimp etouffee turned out awesome, and soon have a zoom happy hour with friends! I will be having a rum cocktail until I can procure flavored gin to try the good fizzy drink!


Sounds like fun, have a great time!
Maybe you can convince me to make cajun?  I really don't like it much, but I want to!  I just need good recipes I think.
Our liquor stores have drive up now.. so I should look for the pink gin and see if I can get it.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

mckennarose said:


> We have Erie too.
> 
> Love shimmer lights!  I put it on my dry hair if I really want a punch.  I also use Matrix Brass Off, which is super concentrated and smells 100 times better.
> 
> Is that a steak house?  We don't have that here.



Yes, I believe there is one in Orlando also, but we’ve never been to that one.....

We don’t typically go to restaurants that we have at home while on vaca.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

mckennarose said:


> Sounds like fun, have a great time!
> Maybe you can convince me to make cajun?  I really don't like it much, but I want to!  I just need good recipes I think.
> Our liquor stores have drive up now.. so I should look for the pink gin and see if I can get it.


This was my first attempt at Cajun but after being stuck at home for 2 months now I am desperate for something different! This is the recipe I used and honestly I don’t think it’s too far out there for our palates which are a lot of meat and potatoes. 

https://www.theanthonykitchen.com/easy-shrimp-etouffee-recipe/
Drive up liquor now that is an idea I can get behind!!


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

mckennarose said:


> We got a notice from our car insurance that we're getting money back.



Oh that's wonderful!



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Well my box dye adventure was largely a success! It is a little brassier than I would like but at least I am ‘natural’ blonde again LOL. Nothing a little purple shampoo won’t fix!



I just found out about purple shampoo a little bit ago. It's great.



cam757 said:


> My hair salon updated their fb page with all the precautions they will take when allowed to reopen



Mine reopens in 3 weeks and we were allowed to start booking today. Not sure what precautions will be in place. My guy is a family friend so I dont worry about him, but its the other customers in the shop, that has me hesitating.

[


----------



## Charade67

We have been working on puzzles lately. So far we have assembled a 300 piece (easy) and a 500 piece (challenging). Tonight we started a 1000 piece. It took the 3 of us 2 and a half hours just to assemble the frame. I didn't realize that puzzles were so exhausting.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh l like a good puzzle, and have always.  

See my coach has turned into a pumpkin, so leaving a light on for my kids and the rest of you night owl homies.  Have a good night’s sleep  everyone.


----------



## macraven

Thanks for leaving the light on Lynne
It kept me from tripping on the steps


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> You are so right about that. Everyone in the family loves it. We must have eaten at Sals at least 4 times last trip. Hard to find a place all 6 of us agree on.
> 
> Had storms last night and our yard is a swamp, so its an inside day today. Sorting through pictures of our last trip in February. Had signed up to go to a scrapbooking crop next weekend. The theme was Harry Potter, so it was a no brainer for us girls to sign up. Of course its a no go, but still want to get the pictures in a book.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone.




Oh yes!!! Sal`s is pretty darn good for food in general....nice sandwiches too!! Hope the storms are all gone now and enjoy a day in...….





keishashadow said:


> An endangered species
> 
> I always liked Karl Malden . He’s a looker but MD’s pa, Kurt, was more my type. If talking old school, let me toss in Clark gable and Tony Curtis in the mix. Don Johnson im Miami Vice, sublime
> 
> Oh yeah
> 
> Ordered 2 new ones this morning. We have decided the elastic straps on ones we have too tight, our ears protrude monkey like
> 
> 
> Mac...start your engine!
> 
> Love ‘dem nanners.  do you recall you declared a moratorium on them a decade or so ago when they ahem ran buck wild here?  They’re baaaack but promise to be good



The nanners are hilarious!!!! 

Karl Malden? He reminds me of my grandpa on my dad`s side....I do like an older guy though..... Although now I`m getting to the age, there`s not too many that's older....lol.....





mckennarose said:


> I always referred to my roots as the skunk stripe too, lol.
> 
> I did go super, super slow with the transition.  And the blonde just hides the grey, it blends in that you don't see it as much now.
> 
> LOL!  Yes, he did look good in that movie.  George Michael was a looker when he was young!
> 
> Just after noon here.... quite a ways to go for me....
> 
> I like it too.  I never thought I would look good as a blonde since my hair is so dark, but it's all about the toner.
> 
> Your hair is beautiful!  It makes me miss my dark hair, but I could never go back at this point, it took too long to get here.
> I found one pic of when I just started to lighten, and another from about two years ago of the blonde.  I'm more blonde now, as there's more grey too.  (too shy to show my face!)
> View attachment 490642View attachment 490643



Oh Gorgeous George was something else!!! How did we not know in the 80`s he was gay.....watching the wake me up before you go go video should have told us......lol....but I genuinely believe we were a lot more naïve back then.......

I like your blonde look better.....yes, I`m struggling with doing my own hair as I have different caramel tones mixed through so it`s not brassy.....no way can I do all that! I don't want to go dark as it can be ageing as we get slightly order....

Although friend said she heard through the grapevine...think a Disney bus driver told his neighbours brothers cat that stylists would be able to home working if they can, and if it`s allowed I`d definitely do that.





Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Well my box dye adventure was largely a success! It is a little brassier than I would like but at least I am ‘natural’ blonde again LOL. Nothing a little purple shampoo won’t fix! I can now channel my inner Elsa again.
> 
> Now for need dinner to turn out well too then we can celebrate!




Glad the hair worked out well!!! I`m too scared....lol......I have a way to go yet before I start to panic.....





macraven said:


> Charade, State Farm announced they are doing checks also.
> 
> Well, do not think I am returning to any salons in my area for hair work.
> Watched local news yesterday evening and the lines for beauty shops were long.
> All sat in their cars outside the shop in their cars.
> 
> Looked like a tag sale was going on as stores had peeps waiting outside for other businesses opening up.
> 
> I looked at the covid state site and Ga numbers were up another 200 this morning.
> I’ll check it again after 7 tonight as they update numbers for all states in the evening.
> 
> Our local news starts in a few minutes and will watch how stores went today.



We thought our numbers were dropping, but after a few days of them rising, hoping we are due to drop again. And seems more folks are flouting the lockdown.....phone data is showing more folks are going about their normal business....crazy!! Just means they`ll extend the lockdown and maybe put more restrictions in place....selfish. 

I read about folks lining up for salons to open! Nah....I`ll wait....

So, last night we got an extra pizza.....it was a replica of the bbq chicken one I always get. I have added pineapple and jalapeno added.  Pizza owner said he`d made a mistake with mine and made another so gave us the other one too. I can`t see anything wrong with either one. 

So, I did something I`ve never done before.....when it was cold we popped it in the fridge. Being honest we never keep any pizza that`s left. Usually not much though...….

I hate cold pizza with a passion, so plan to reheat it at lunch. Going to do it in the oven so it`s still kind of crispy and not soggy....one friend I asked said just bung it in the microwave.....nah.....will try the oven....sounds so idiotic having never reheated pizza before.....lol......

Dinner tonight is a home made steak pie......looking forward to that.....

Nothing else on the agenda today.....of course. Will chat to a few folks and plan to call my aunt in LI and see how they are getting on.......





























Have a good Sunday........


----------



## Lynne G

Good Sunday Morning.  Quiet house, remote and tea. And our happily quick grocery trip yielded a pound cake, so a just sweet enough mini breakfast for me.  Last night, older one asked little one to get up early enough for breakfast from a favorite deli, that opens at 8 this morning.  Yeah, I doubt they will both be up by 8.  And like most diners, they do make breakfast food all day.  So, I am thinking an order may be made sometime, hopefully before noon.  I will be hungry again by the time they order.


----------



## keishashadow

Lazy day, cleaned a bit, burgers for dinner & awaitingfor  the ‘lil to be dropped off later.  My son is now only working 4 days a week with a rotating Tues or Thurs off.  I guess Mon or Friday didn’t make sense duh



macraven said:


> Thanks for leaving the light on Lynne
> It kept me from tripping on the steps


& the cats 


schumigirl said:


> Although now I`m getting to the age, there`s not too many that's older....lol.....


Haha i’ve Still ‘got it’ but demographic has switched to 70+


schumigirl said:


> Although friend said she heard through the grapevine...think a Disney bus driver told his neighbours brothers cat that stylists would be able to home working if they can, and if it`s allowed I`d definitely do that.


Gotta go to the source lol


schumigirl said:


> Glad the hair worked out well!!! I`m too scared....lol......I have a way to go yet before I start to panic.....


Appears my hair is growing especially fast, a month & can see some roots.  No grey hair, just a bit lighter on top than roots underneath.  Drives stylists nuts.  

Can’t decide if push comes to shove I’ll wait it out another 3 months or either try some individual painted on highlights or a wash out color close to my top roots.


schumigirl said:


> hate cold pizza with a passion, so plan to reheat it at lunch. Going to do it in the oven so it`s still kind of crispy and not soggy....one friend I asked said just bung it in the microwave.....nah.....will try the oven....sounds so idiotic having never reheated pizza before.....lol.


As long as the pizza has a enough sauce on it, i’m Down with cold in the am. Good hangover cure lol. Had a friend who would warm it up and toss a sunnyside egg upon it.  Um, no thankyou.
[


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 490880
> Lazy day, cleaned a bit, burgers for dinner & awaitingfor  the ‘lil to be dropped off later.  My son is now only working 4 days a week with a rotating Tues or Thurs off.  I guess Mon or Friday didn’t make sense duh
> 
> 
> & the cats
> 
> Haha i’ve Still ‘got it’ but demographic has switched to 70+
> 
> Gotta go to the source lol
> 
> Appears my hair is growing especially fast, a month & can see some roots.  No grey hair, just a bit lighter on top than roots underneath.  Drives stylists nuts.
> 
> Can’t decide if push comes to shove I’ll wait it out another 3 months or either try some individual painted on highlights or a wash out color close to my top roots.
> 
> As long as the pizza has a enough sauce on it, i’m Down with cold in the am. Good hangover cure lol. Had a friend who would warm it up and toss a sunnyside egg upon it.  Um, no thankyou.
> [



Burgers sound good! Might do them tomorrow......yes, Tues or Thursday is an odd way.....I’d prefer to off Friday.....always a long weekend......

Yes, I’m hanging on for now.....it still looks fine, I just need to tidy it up a little.....will attack it with the scissors tomorrow....it’s gotten so long!!!

An egg on Pizza?? That’s a new one on me........it turned out really well actually. Came out the oven hot and crispy, not too crispy though. Found out his error that he gave us two.....the one we had today had a stuffed crust which we never ask for......not for me, but none of us eat the crust anyway.....but, I’d order an extra pizza for lunch next time and not think twice about it......but......cold...... not sure about that........



So, yes, pizza for lunch was good.......we did enjoy it between us, then had an afternoon of chatting on zoom with various friends and planning all the meets we’re going to have in the future.....seems so far away right now.

One friend was supposed to fly out tomorrow for their trip, so she is a little low right now.......guess we’ll feel that way next Monday when the flight is supposed to take off.......

Watching Money Heist on Netflix........we actually got rid of Netflix ages ago as we never seemed to watch anything on it......but, glad we got it back again a while back. I think it’s got better.

Hot chocolate time for us......I have whipped cream but no marshmallows......that’ll work.......


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. A mostly lazy Sunday here. I slept in until about 10:30 which was really nice. Lunch was pizza from our favorite pizza place, then we had a Zoom chat with our Sunday School class.  B had a Zoom chat with some of the girls from her dorm. I know she was happy to see them even if it was just on a screen. 

Today was also grocery day. Our Kroger has decided to rearrange the entire store. I was so lost in there today. And becasue they are rearragning, not all of the stock is out, so I was having difficulty finding things.

Dh wants to start working on the puzzle again. I will post a picture once it is done.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, we did have what I will call breakfast, yeah pick up was around 11 this morning.  And yes, all were hungry enough, nothing left.  Just finished dinner, made my own mac and cheese with some very sharp cheddar that had been sitting in the refrigerator for not sure how long.  Was lush with a good bite, so added some fresh red peppers and older one added a hotdog.  Was nice to clear stuff out of the refrigerator, as half of the cheese is left, the red peppers are gone, and the hot dog was the last one left.  We did do a targeted grocery store order.  We found the big box store we went to, had exactly what we needed.  In and out in quick order, as no line to enter and check out. 

I am one that in the past ate cold pizza.  Now, I warm it in the oven, so it stays not soggy.  No matter, the pizza we had Friday night, had two slices left over.  When little one wanted to have those for breakfast yesterday, older one had eaten them, cold, I assume, as an after dinner snack.  So no reheated pizza for little one or me.


Was a lazy enough day for us too, as cleaning day, with the trash out in the still raining after dinner time. Was certainly a Soaking Sunday.




But I will be leaving the light on earlier tonight. An early rising work week starts tomorrow. And rain predicted every stinking day this week, and not even seasonably warmer, with 50’s the high temp. But you will see a slight pep in my step, as little one said the start of next week, next Sunday, will have a high of 70. Woot! Now that high temp is certainly welcome if she is right.

Charade, have fun with the puzzle, and would enjoy seeing what one you did.  As you saw, we liked flowers this time.  Lego box may be the next thing we get into.  For now, I see screen time tonight, as all have that lazy feeling still. 

Later homies.  May sweetly ask little one to make some coffee, though Schumi’s hot chocolate sound perfect too, for an after dinner beverage.  Hmmm.

Yep, hunkered down with a blanket in me, listening to the wet sounding streets and neighborhood trash being wheeled out. Ah, a Sunday night indeed.

Ooh, and Keisha started that HHN thread, I am so hoping I get to say hello to some homies this September. 

Hehe, that be me, a spooky weenie, but I totally enjoyed my times I did HHN, and a big part of that was because of the fun homies that I joined touring with there.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne - Here’s the 500 piece we did last week. We are still working on the 1000 piece.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Hehe, that be me, a spooky weenie, but I totally enjoyed my times I did HHN, and a big part of that was because of the fun homies that I joined touring with there.


Lol for a spooky weenie, you faked it till u maked it just fine!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Love the baby Yoda puzzle!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 491016
> View attachment 491018
> 
> 
> Well, we did have what I will call breakfast, yeah pick up was around 11 this morning.  And yes, all were hungry enough, nothing left.  Just finished dinner, made my own mac and cheese with some very sharp cheddar that had been sitting in the refrigerator for not sure how long.  Was lush with a good bite, so added some fresh red peppers and older one added a hotdog.  Was nice to clear stuff out of the refrigerator, as half of the cheese is left, the red peppers are gone, and the hot dog was the last one left.  We did do a targeted grocery store order.  We found the big box store we went to, had exactly what we needed.  In and out in quick order, as no line to enter and check out.
> 
> I am one that in the past ate cold pizza.  Now, I warm it in the oven, so it stays not soggy.  No matter, the pizza we had Friday night, had two slices left over.  When little one wanted to have those for breakfast yesterday, older one had eaten them, cold, I assume, as an after dinner snack.  So no reheated pizza for little one or me.
> 
> 
> Was a lazy enough day for us too, as cleaning day, with the trash out in the still raining after dinner time. Was certainly a Soaking Sunday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 491015
> 
> But I will be leaving the light on earlier tonight. An early rising work week starts tomorrow. And rain predicted every stinking day this week, and not even seasonably warmer, with 50’s the high temp. But you will see a slight pep in my step, as little one said the start of next week, next Sunday, will have a high of 70. Woot! Now that high temp is certainly welcome if she is right.
> 
> Charade, have fun with the puzzle, and would enjoy seeing what one you did.  As you saw, we liked flowers this time.  Lego box may be the next thing we get into.  For now, I see screen time tonight, as all have that lazy feeling still.
> 
> Later homies.  May sweetly ask little one to make some coffee, though Schumi’s hot chocolate sound perfect too, for an after dinner beverage.  Hmmm.
> 
> Yep, hunkered down with a blanket in me, listening to the wet sounding streets and neighborhood trash being wheeled out. Ah, a Sunday night indeed.
> 
> Ooh, and Keisha started that HHN thread, I am so hoping I get to say hello to some homies this September.
> View attachment 491017
> Hehe, that be me, a spooky weenie, but I totally enjoyed my times I did HHN, and a big part of that was because of the fun homies that I joined touring with there.



Haha I just love it!!!!!

Lol!!!


----------



## agavegirl1

Whew..I think I caught up on some recent stuff....

My hair?   I’m no help.  I let it become gradually grey...  Once every so many years before a vacation, I apply a box of Clairol temporary color in my natural shade and watch it fade into my natural color that is now 40% grey.  I think it looks kind of pretty.  My 82 YO mom and younger sister disagree and spend money they don’t need to.  My own opinion of course.  I haven’t had my hair cut professionally since 2009.  I watch youtube videos because hardly anyone knows how to cut fine, soft, curly hair.  Every stylist I ever found moved beyond my travel ability.  

Pizza..
Okay Sal’s is the only pizza we eat in Orlando, but we eat pizza maybe once every two months.  We actually bought a Pizza Peel and Stone and thought we would make a pizza comparable to our favorite pizza restaurants and failed miserably.  I have photos but DH will not allow a share.

Bobbie,  I am so sorry.  I can not imagine!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne......my hot chocolate ended up being a pink gin..... much more civilised than a hot chocolate, and perfect way to end the weekend.......although doesn’t feel different from any other day now........being retired and this virus is definitely making every day feel like Groundhog Day!


agavegirl, my home made pizzas have never turned out anywhere as good as our favourite places......I try, they’re alright and we eat them, but not the same...

I love getting my hair done......It’s the one pamper experience I do get as I don‘t do nails or feet....and one of the many things I’m looking forward to getting back to some kind of normality with.....





Monday again........today will be a walk this morning as the sun is shining.....supposed to be miserable but looks pretty darn good outside.

Rest of the day, well, I’m sure we’ll find something to do. If it’s still nice we’ll attempt some gardening......attempt being the correct word.

Dinner tonight is pork tenderloin......maple syrup will be top of the marinade, and a few other ingredients.......nice!















Happy Monday.......


----------



## damo

Schumi, or anyone else, care to share your pork tenderloin recipe?  I am always looks for good ones.


----------



## schumigirl

damo said:


> Schumi, or anyone else, care to share your pork tenderloin recipe?  I am always looks for good ones.



Sure!!! The one I`m making tonight is a maple balsamic one....I add different things on different nights depending on what flavour we fancy....

I usually have 2 pork tenderloins around 450g each...marinate them for around 6 hours or overnight. 

I will say I never measure ingredients I just blob them altogether....but approximately if you don`t need extra for serving, which I always do always make up as we all like the extra sauce......

150ml pure maple syrup
70ml of sweet and spicy balsamic vinegar
3/4 tblsp dijon mustard
2 large shallots and 2 large garlic cloves minced down 
2 tblsp olive oil extra virgin
salt and pepper to taste and cayenne pepper if you like it spicy. 

Scrape the marinade off and sear on a griddle, then add the sauce in your cooking dish and roast in the oven covered with foil for 15 minutes or so, then uncovered for 5 minutes.

Leave for 5 minutes to sit. 

I vary it and at times use soy sauce and Chinese five spice and maybe a mango and chilli glaze. Pureed pineapple, muscovado sugar and soy with chilli is also lovely.......

Ok now I need lunch......lol..….

As I said we always double up the sauce as we love it. If I don`t have the sweet and spicy marinade I add muscovado sugar to whatever other balsamic I use....got to be a good one, one of the thicker styles. 

My friend loves adding tarragon to this but I think it ruins it....not a fan with pork. 

I`m looking forward to this tonight.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

schumigirl said:


> Sure!!! The one I`m making tonight is a maple balsamic one....I add different things on different nights depending on what flavour we fancy....



This sounds amazing! I will need to try this one too. The hubby loves anything with pork so I'm always looking for new ideas too! 

And good call on another gin fizz last night.


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi always posting lush food info, makes me hungry and sadly, only a muffin for breakfast for me.  Not lush in any way.  I do have a good tea though, and that could be said to be lush.  LoL

Monday it is, and have already started the work routine hours ago.  And sigh, overcast sky and rain to make that chance appearance later in the day.  I did hear the trash trucks go by, so hoping when retrieving, it is not raining.  

Was hoping little one would make a run to the place we buy ground beef.  Then burgers for dinner.  My plan anyway.  Older one declared he may do grilled cheese for lunch, as we bought that good grilling cheese yesterday.

Have a marvelous Monday homies.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Dinner tonight is pork tenderloin......maple syrup will be top of the marinade, and a few other ingredients.......nice!


Tenderloins does fast & Easy. Wish my family would eat. Majority turns their collective nose up at pork except bacon.

Tend to go with soy or lemon in the marinade & finish off with maple syrup: mustard glaze


Lynne G said:


> Schumi always posting lush food info, makes me hungry and sadly, only a muffin for breakfast for me. Not lush in any way. I do have a good tea though, and that could be said to be lush. LoL


I had a couple of soda crackers  the mr & ‘lil still
Snoozing.  Mr can fend for himself. Will toss a raisin bagel at the kiddo

drawing a blank on dinner.  Mayjust go with turkey club sandwiches. Mine deconstructed. Tried a whole burger yesterday but a no go. Safe resumption of dental services can’t come soon enough for me lol


----------



## Polyonmymind

schumigirl said:


> Sure!!! The one I`m making tonight is a maple balsamic one....I add different things on different nights depending on what flavour we fancy....
> 
> I usually have 2 pork tenderloins around 450g each...marinate them for around 6 hours or overnight.
> 
> I will say I never measure ingredients I just blob them altogether....but approximately if you don`t need extra for serving, which I always do always make up as we all like the extra sauce......
> 
> 150ml pure maple syrup
> 70ml of sweet and spicy balsamic vinegar
> 3/4 tblsp dijon mustard
> 2 large shallots and 2 large garlic cloves minced down
> 2 tblsp olive oil extra virgin
> salt and pepper to taste and cayenne pepper if you like it spicy.
> 
> Scrape the marinade off and sear on a griddle, then add the sauce in your cooking dish and roast in the oven covered with foil for 15 minutes or so, then uncovered for 5 minutes.
> 
> Leave for 5 minutes to sit.
> 
> I vary it and at times use soy sauce and Chinese five spice and maybe a mango and chilli glaze. Pureed pineapple, muscovado sugar and soy with chilli is also lovely.......
> 
> Ok now I need lunch......lol..….
> 
> As I said we always double up the sauce as we love it. If I don`t have the sweet and spicy marinade I add muscovado sugar to whatever other balsamic I use....got to be a good one, one of the thicker styles.
> 
> My friend loves adding tarragon to this but I think it ruins it....not a fan with pork.
> 
> I`m looking forward to this tonight.



Pardon my interruption into y'alls conversation, but wanted to say thank you for posting this recipe.  I am running out of cooking ideas and will surely use this.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Keisha.....I forgot I add a squeeze of lemon too......

I really need to write all these down, but never do.....

Turkey club sandwiches are a real favourite in our house......been ages since we made them though. Oh I’m sure you’re gums will co-operate soon.......that big juicy steak isn’t far away!



@Polyonmymind ........you are not interrupting at all......feel free!!! It’s a lovely dish......I’m just terrible at following recipes.....I end up altering things and playing around with recipes. In saying that, I do have a gajillion cookbooks! Just never follow them, but they’re good for ideas.  




Sitting out in the sun......but jeez.....move out of the sun and it’s cold! Well, more chilly than cold. Our weather is supposed to change by the end of the week, so making the most of it while we can.

Thinking of setting up an Instagram account......but haven’t a clue how to do it or how to work it when I do!! All that hashtag stuff, I have no clue about! This is from someone who has never done nor has any desire to have a Facebook or twitter account. 

Such a technophobe.........


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 



Had visitors enjoying the corn I put out.








macraven said:


> Good to see Robo drop in!
> Stay safe and healthy.



Hey! Mac  Good Health wishes to you and your family.




mckennarose said:


> My family surprised me with a drive by with black and gold signs, balloons, decorations, birthday music and we talked from a distance. It was wonderful to see everyone! My favorite message written on one of my children's cars was "Happy Birthday Mom, We Love You! F U Corona!" LOL! (not the actual words, but it was soo funny.
> Even hubby put on a mask and came outside, but far, far away from all of us.



So wonderful your family helped you celebrate your special day.




Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Back in Wisconsin our salons are also closed until at least May 26...so I bought my first box of color in about 9 years.  It will be just like riding a bike right? Wish me luck



I’am needing my hair colored too. I have dark hair so when the gray starts peeking through it’s very obvious. Box it is for me too I think as I don’t see my stylist doing hair for awhile.



bobbie68 said:


> It has been a rough time since my last post. Liv is having problems with her bleeding disorder and one of Brian's sister passed away suddenly last week. She was 53 and had minor health issues but didn't see a heart attack coming. There is going to be no service due to the virus probably a service at a later date. I believe she will be cremated. I have been having lots of anxiety so working on th



Bobbie68 so sorry to hear that Liv is having issues with her bleeding disorder. My condolences to you all on Brian’s sister’s passing. What a shock. Sending lots of hugs and mummy dust your way. Hope your stress gets better. This covid pandemic along with all the other stressors in your life have been hard. Hang in there.






cam757 said:


> Dinner will be a chicken pot pie from Sam's Club and a side salad. The one in their prepared meal section is fabulous!



I have seen those at Sam’s and always wondered if they were good. Will give it a try.

I was out for groceries last week and did do a little multitasking and did curbside pick up at Joann fabric for some Potter material and did find a one yard piece of Nightmare Before Christmas at Walmart.

I was able to get some soft elastic for masks at another local sew shop. They have curbside pick up.




Newest additions. A lot of folks around here are making masks. It has really filled a need here for the medical community, family and friends. I enjoy staying busy and really have enjoyed giving these masks to folks in need.


Shout out to Tink 


Schumi as always your drinks and food sound yummy. Your memes are fun.


Thanks you Lynne and Keisha for the fun animal pics. 


Sans family have a wonderful Monday


----------



## macraven

You have been making a lot of masks and they look lovely.
That is very generous of you.


----------



## Charade67

Quick hello. I am on lunch break. Please help me, I am about to go mad. We have been having difficulty with a client’s insurance company. (One we have never dealt with before.) We finally got payment for 4 claims on Thursday. The insurance company paid with credit cards. Thursday night the therapist saw the charges on her Square account, thought we had overcharged the client, and refunded all of them. I asked her why she didn’t check with me first and she said that she didn’t want to bother me at home. So now I’m waiting for someone at the insurance company to call me back and let me know if I can just charge the same cards again or if they have to send me new card info.

Have I mentioned how much I need a vacation?

Tonight’s dinner will be a simple one of ham, mashed potatoes, and probably green beans. I have the ingredients for Dole Whip, so I might try that for dessert. We only have a tiny, single use blender, so I am not sure it will be big enough.

I need to get back to work soon but I will leave you with this. Remember the long, straight hair from last week? This is what it looks like now.


----------



## macraven

It looks really nice!


----------



## macraven

Disxuni.......you’ve missed roll call for a couple of months.
Time to phone home ....or come home!


----------



## cam757

It is Monday again! Back at work.  Actually have some work to do today so that is good.  Weekend was nice, stayed home yesterday and cut grass while DH did some DIY stuff.   Had to replant my garden. I guess I planted seeds to early or maybe too much rain.  Only thing that came up were the potatoes. Hopefully, they will pop up this time. 

Starting my diet back today...booo.   Pants have reached maximum stretch so time to do something about it.  Salads from Panera for dinner. Brought a salad from home but I am going to skip it since DH is picking up salads for dinner. 



keishashadow said:


> Clairol shimmering lights . If you leave it on an hour or so, as good as any toner. Does have sulfates (gasp!!!). Only use it when the stylists make a boo boo & then once a month or so to freshen things up.
> 
> Used it to strip out the purple hue I wound up going down to MCO with for fall trip. Fascinating to watch it turn a weird fuscia shade then start to normalize. I thank my friends I met there who assured me it looked fine lol



Never heard of this stuff. I am going to check this out.  I put a small bottle in my Amazon shopping cart. 



schumigirl said:


> I will say I never measure ingredients I just blob them altogether....but approximately if you don`t need extra for serving, which I always do always make up as we all like the extra sauce......
> 
> 150ml pure maple syrup
> 70ml of sweet and spicy balsamic vinegar
> 3/4 tblsp dijon mustard
> 2 large shallots and 2 large garlic cloves minced down
> 2 tblsp olive oil extra virgin
> salt and pepper to taste and cayenne pepper if you like it spicy.
> 
> Scrape the marinade off and sear on a griddle, then add the sauce in your cooking dish and roast in the oven covered with foil for 15 minutes or so, then uncovered for 5 minutes.
> 
> Leave for 5 minutes to sit.



Sounds good! Pork tenderloin is something I cook fairly often.  I usually just wrap it in bacon with spices or brush it with bbq sauce.  Will have to try your recipe. 

@Charade67 - Dinner sounds good!  Hope things at work are better this afternoon.


----------



## keishashadow

Robbie the correct size of elastic is unavailable here, so many making masks due to large health care presence. Such cute patterned material you have!



Charade67 said:


> The insurance company paid with credit cards


Never heard of an insurance company using a credit card to pay a claim.  Would think that might go against regulatory rules if not hippa type.  Strange stuff



cam757 said:


> Never heard of this stuff. I am going to check this out. I put a small bottle in my Amazon shopping cart.


Hope it works for u.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Happy Late Monday! Our dinner tonight is baked chicken breast, mashed sweet potatoes and green beans. Had a busy WFH day, waiting on one item to hopefully finish but could be tomorrow. Although my dh also WFH, we barely see each other during the day. It's nice to catch up with him, although I really can't have missed much


----------



## Disxuni

macraven said:


> Disxuni.......you’ve missed roll call for a couple of months.
> Time to phone home ....or come home!



I finally manage to come on and this is one of the first things I see! I've missed you! I've missed all my homies! I've finally come home!






Sorry for disappearing on you all. I always thought of you, but in times in which I'd have the urge to log in I'd technically be busy and in times I'd have a moment to attempt to log in I would keep locking myself out. Finally realized I need to just click "forget my password" to finally get back in and stop trying to log in when it clearly wasn't working.

From quick glance I see talk of recipes, puzzles, beautiful photos of deer (I always have plenty of deer in my backyard, but can never take beautiful pictures like that), and masks. I hope everyone is managing alright during these times.

Quick update - no gig as of yet (which I'm sure is no surprise), been working hard on school, been walking a lot and if not, I always bike on my stationary bike everyday. I haven't weighed myself in a few days, but last I checked I lost 7 lbs. Which I'm surprised considering I'm just casually attempting to be healthier / losing weight, not on a strict diet, or anything. I haven't really managed to do a hobby since my father always has an idea on how to keep me busy. I won't bore you with all the other details of what has been going on, so that's the gist!

Definitely planning to being on and updating more. Once again, I missed you all!


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> It is Monday again! Back at work.  Actually have some work to do today so that is good.  Weekend was nice, stayed home yesterday and cut grass while DH did some DIY stuff.   Had to replant my garden. I guess I planted seeds to early or maybe too much rain.  Only thing that came up were the potatoes. Hopefully, they will pop up this time.
> 
> Starting my diet back today...booo.   Pants have reached maximum stretch so time to do something about it.  Salads from Panera for dinner. Brought a salad from home but I am going to skip it since DH is picking up salads for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of this stuff. I am going to check this out.  I put a small bottle in my Amazon shopping cart.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good! Pork tenderloin is something I cook fairly often.  I usually just wrap it in bacon with spices or brush it with bbq sauce.  Will have to try your recipe.
> 
> @Charade67 - Dinner sounds good!  Hope things at work are better this afternoon.




Just bbq sauce is gorgeous on it......never wrapped bacon around it, only wrapped it round chicken, sounds lovely.....

Yes, diet is in the plans here too.......not going well though!! 




Worfiedoodles said:


> Happy Late Monday! Our dinner tonight is baked chicken breast, mashed sweet potatoes and green beans. Had a busy WFH day, waiting on one item to hopefully finish but could be tomorrow. Although my dh also WFH, we barely see each other during the day. It's nice to catch up with him, although I really can't have missed much



awww, that’s cute!! We keep saying we have no stories to tell each other as we’re even more together than we usually are.....no afternoons with my girlfriends and come home with stories.......

I love sweet potatoes!!! Tom and Kyle don‘t like them, so it’s just for me.......



Bedtime here.......feel as if it’s been a busy day....but it really hasn’t been......

Volunteering tomorrow morning for a couple of hours with delivering packages......keeps us out of mischief......

Have a good evening......l


----------



## damo

schumigirl said:


> Sure!!! The one I`m making tonight is a maple balsamic one....I add different things on different nights depending on what flavour we fancy....
> 
> I usually have 2 pork tenderloins around 450g each...marinate them for around 6 hours or overnight.
> 
> I will say I never measure ingredients I just blob them altogether....but approximately if you don`t need extra for serving, which I always do always make up as we all like the extra sauce......
> 
> 150ml pure maple syrup
> 70ml of sweet and spicy balsamic vinegar
> 3/4 tblsp dijon mustard
> 2 large shallots and 2 large garlic cloves minced down
> 2 tblsp olive oil extra virgin
> salt and pepper to taste and cayenne pepper if you like it spicy.
> 
> Scrape the marinade off and sear on a griddle, then add the sauce in your cooking dish and roast in the oven covered with foil for 15 minutes or so, then uncovered for 5 minutes.
> 
> Leave for 5 minutes to sit.
> 
> I vary it and at times use soy sauce and Chinese five spice and maybe a mango and chilli glaze. Pureed pineapple, muscovado sugar and soy with chilli is also lovely.......
> 
> Ok now I need lunch......lol..….
> 
> As I said we always double up the sauce as we love it. If I don`t have the sweet and spicy marinade I add muscovado sugar to whatever other balsamic I use....got to be a good one, one of the thicker styles.
> 
> My friend loves adding tarragon to this but I think it ruins it....not a fan with pork.
> 
> I`m looking forward to this tonight.



Sounds delish!!!! Anyone else have any good ones?


----------



## Lynne G

Not me, not a fan of pork, though I will do a center cut pork chop once in a great while, when little one is not home for dinner. 

Burgers for dinner, baked beans and a freshly made salad, as needed some color with all that beef. 

Just chilling, as dark out from the rain that came just before dinner. 

Dix, nice to see ya post. Still sending good thoughts your way, that a good job offer comes around soon. Good luck with the rest of your classes this semester. My little one’s last day is tomorrow, then finals 2 days later. Many kids were annoyed, as scheduled before online was a very long weekend to study before finals. Oh well. Fall is still up in the air as to in person or not. Little one is hoping in person, as she really wants to be in an apartment.

Robo, so nice of you, and those masks look awesome. Sadly, no elastic found around here either. So we wash what we have.

Have a quiet and relaxing evening homies.


----------



## agavegirl1

Tried a new beverage last night.  I think I prefer our traditional brandy old fashioned.  This is a Skrewball peanut butter whiskey old fashioned.
We are going to try some of the other recipes and they are mostly dessert drinks.  This whiskey is sweet and made for sipping.


----------



## mckennarose

Hi everyone, hope you all are well.
Good news!  Hubby is NEGATIVE for the virus!  Yay!  He will go back to work on Wednesday.  It's so weird looking ahead and how we will probably have to deal with this for at least the next few months.



cam757 said:


> @mckennarose Happy Belated Birthday!!


Thank you!!


cam757 said:


> Duck is a nice area. I have only been through a couple of times but my boss vacations there several times a year and loves it.
> We have friends that have a place in Kitty Hawk so we usually stay with them a few times each summer.


Nice!  It's such a beautiful area.


cam757 said:


> Sounds like you feel the same about Jersey beaches as I feel about Virginia Beach.Lol.


LOL!  I haven't been to Virginia Beach in about 12 years.  We stopped on our way to OBX and I wanted to take my kids on the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel so they could see it.  We don't normally go that way since it's a little more out of the way, but we did it for the heck of it.


schumigirl said:


> Oh Gorgeous George was something else!!! How did we not know in the 80`s he was gay.....watching the wake me up before you go go video should have told us......lol....but I genuinely believe we were a lot more naïve back then.......


LOL!  I never knew either.  


schumigirl said:


> I like your blonde look better..


Thank you!  I love it and it's so much easier to maintain.


schumigirl said:


> We thought our numbers were dropping, but after a few days of them rising, hoping we are due to drop again. And seems more folks are flouting the lockdown.....phone data is showing more folks are going about their normal business....crazy!! Just means they`ll extend the lockdown and maybe put more restrictions in place....selfish.


That's how they determined only 18% of people in our city were practicing social distancing, by cell phone data.  Our city just renewed the rules they put out last month.  It was set to expire on the 30th.  The only change was our curfew was from 8pm to 6am, and now it's 9pm to 5am.  So they only moved the hour.  Everything else is still the same; no more than 4 people in a car, no more than 4 outside together unless they're immediate family, and I forget the rest.  
Our cases are still rising, but not as quickly now.  Not sure if it's due to less cases or less testing done or maybe both.  Our local news said our tv station viewing area has around 6,000 cases and 250 deaths so far.  PA in total has around 42,000 cases or something like that.


schumigirl said:


> Going to do it in the oven so it`s still kind of crispy and not soggy....one friend I asked said just bung it in the microwave.....nah.....will try the oven....sounds so idiotic having never reheated pizza before.....lol......


Do you have a pizza stone?  They're great for reheating leftover pizza and the crust stays crisp.  We've also started doing it in the air fryer too, and it comes out good.


Charade67 said:


> Lynne - Here’s the 500 piece we did last week. We are still working on the 1000 piece.
> 
> View attachment 491026


Love that puzzle!  Where did you find it?


Robo56 said:


> Had visitors enjoying the corn I put out.


Sooo cute!  


Robo56 said:


> I was out for groceries last week and did do a little multitasking and did curbside pick up at Joann fabric for some Potter material and did find a one yard piece of Nightmare Before Christmas at Walmart.


I love the Jack Skellington one!  Great job on the masks!


Charade67 said:


> I need to get back to work soon but I will leave you with this. Remember the long, straight hair from last week? This is what it looks like now.


Love the curls!  


cam757 said:


> Never heard of this stuff. I am going to check this out. I put a small bottle in my Amazon shopping cart.


Purple shampoo is a blonde's best friend.  LOL!  Just be forewarned.... it is a violent shade of purple!  And it will stain your hands if you don't wash it off your hands quickly.  I tend to use to very concentrated though, like on my dry hair and leave it on for a while.  It depends how brassy I am.  The Matrix Brass Off is another one and way more concentrated.  It's a bluey-purple.


Worfiedoodles said:


> Our dinner tonight is baked chicken breast, mashed sweet potatoes and green beans.


We had chicken breasts and green beans too!  My youngest made dinner tonight and she and hubby had left over homemade mac and cheese as their other side.  I skipped it since it's wasn't gluten free.  I love sweet potatoes though!  She also made a gluten free funfetti cake in celebration of the "rona free" house.


damo said:


> Sounds delish!!!! Anyone else have any good ones?


I don't make pork tenderloin often, but I usually look for recipes on skinnytaste.com and I know she has some pork tenderloin recipes. Have you ever heard of it?  She makes really great lower fat recipes and has a bunch on her site.  I also have two of her cookbooks that my mom got me for Christmas.

Disney+ announced they're adding The Rise Of Skywalker on May the 4th.  I guess I'll wear my new Star Wars t-shirt that I was going to be wearing to Star Wars Land in May.     I even had reservations for Oga's Cantina that we were looking forward to.

Hope everyone has a great night!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Got another order in today!!!


----------



## mckennarose

Which ones do you like? I like the Mine Train one, and the Orange grove. (I don't remember their real names) What does Orleans smell like?


----------



## macraven

Do any of them smell like jambalaya?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

mckennarose said:


> Which ones do you like? I like the Mine Train one, and the Orange grove. (I don't remember their real names) What does Orleans smell like?



Yes orange grove is good the Fiji one is from Soarin also, I’m pretty sure that and banshee are the same, Yacht and Beach are the same and towards the top as far as a favorite, ice cream parlor is awesome and so is banana rum, ET is fun but not a favorite same with splash it’s nice to get a whiff but a little much for a entire day. Orleans is kinda like a fresh clean smell to me???


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Do any of them smell like jambalaya?



I thought they had a Mardi Gras one before but I’ve never smelled it, maybe that did...


----------



## Worfiedoodles

mckennarose said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all are well.
> Good news!  Hubby is NEGATIVE for the virus!  Yay!  He will go back to work on Wednesday.  It's so weird looking ahead and how we will probably have to deal with this for at least the next few months.
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Nice!  It's such a beautiful area.
> 
> LOL!  I haven't been to Virginia Beach in about 12 years.  We stopped on our way to OBX and I wanted to take my kids on the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel so they could see it.  We don't normally go that way since it's a little more out of the way, but we did it for the heck of it.
> 
> LOL!  I never knew either.
> 
> Thank you!  I love it and it's so much easier to maintain.
> 
> That's how they determined only 18% of people in our city were practicing social distancing, by cell phone data.  Our city just renewed the rules they put out last month.  It was set to expire on the 30th.  The only change was our curfew was from 8pm to 6am, and now it's 9pm to 5am.  So they only moved the hour.  Everything else is still the same; no more than 4 people in a car, no more than 4 outside together unless they're immediate family, and I forget the rest.
> Our cases are still rising, but not as quickly now.  Not sure if it's due to less cases or less testing done or maybe both.  Our local news said our tv station viewing area has around 6,000 cases and 250 deaths so far.  PA in total has around 42,000 cases or something like that.
> 
> Do you have a pizza stone?  They're great for reheating leftover pizza and the crust stays crisp.  We've also started doing it in the air fryer too, and it comes out good.
> 
> Love that puzzle!  Where did you find it?
> 
> Sooo cute!
> 
> I love the Jack Skellington one!  Great job on the masks!
> 
> Love the curls!
> 
> Purple shampoo is a blonde's best friend.  LOL!  Just be forewarned.... it is a violent shade of purple!  And it will stain your hands if you don't wash it off your hands quickly.  I tend to use to very concentrated though, like on my dry hair and leave it on for a while.  It depends how brassy I am.  The Matrix Brass Off is another one and way more concentrated.  It's a bluey-purple.
> 
> We had chicken breasts and green beans too!  My youngest made dinner tonight and she and hubby had left over homemade mac and cheese as their other side.  I skipped it since it's wasn't gluten free.  I love sweet potatoes though!  She also made a gluten free funfetti cake in celebration of the "rona free" house.
> 
> I don't make pork tenderloin often, but I usually look for recipes on skinnytaste.com and I know she has some pork tenderloin recipes. Have you ever heard of it?  She makes really great lower fat recipes and has a bunch on her site.  I also have two of her cookbooks that my mom got me for Christmas.
> 
> Disney+ announced they're adding The Rise Of Skywalker on May the 4th.  I guess I'll wear my new Star Wars t-shirt that I was going to be wearing to Star Wars Land in May.     I even had reservations for Oga's Cantina that we were looking forward to.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great night!


Skinnytaste.com is one of my favorites! I can serve the dishes to anyone, they don’t taste like diet food. I also love Emily Bites. She opened my eyes to bleu cheese deviled eggs. Those are a treat!


----------



## mckennarose

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Yes orange grove is good the Fiji one is from Soarin also, I’m pretty sure that and banshee are the same, Yacht and Beach are the same and towards the top as far as a favorite, ice cream parlor is awesome and so is banana rum, ET is fun but not a favorite same with splash it’s nice to get a whiff but a little much for a entire day. Orleans is kinda like a fresh clean smell to me???


I'm trying to remember what Port Orleans resort smells like, lol!  We've been to both French Quarter and Riverside, but never stayed there.  We go for the biegnets and to stroll around.  I may have to try that one.

I bought a bunch for my girls for Christmas and we have some here.  
We have Banshee Flight, Haunted, Pirate Life, Mine Train, Key West, African Lodge, Polynesian, Orange groves, and Japan.  Some I picked based on what rides they like and some for the resorts they like.  

I haven't tried any of the food ones yet, but I'll keep those you mentioned in mind.  I see they have bath bombs now, too.



Worfiedoodles said:


> She opened my eyes to bleu cheese deviled eggs.


OOOHH!!  I love bleu cheese!  I'll have to check it out, thanks!


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Charade67 said:


> Tonight’s dinner will be a simple one of ham, mashed potatoes, and probably green beans.



Sounds wonderful and not simple at all.



cam757 said:


> Actually have some work to do today so that is good.



Its so hard being at work when there isnt anything to do. Glad it has picked up for you.



Disxuni said:


> but last I checked I lost 7 lbs



Fantastic! 



agavegirl1 said:


> Skrewball peanut butter whiskey



I'm a whiskey girl and my favorites are on the sweet side, but still undecided whether or not to try the peanut butter. Can you really taste the peanut flavor?



mckennarose said:


> Hubby is NEGATIVE for the virus



Excellent news. What a relief that must be for you two!


----------



## macraven

Mrose
So this means your husband can be among the family again.
Fantastic news!


----------



## mckennarose

macraven said:


> Mrose
> So this means your husband can be among the family again.
> Fantastic news!


Yep!  He's downstairs now and we're going to watch something... not sure what yet!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

mckennarose said:


> I'm trying to remember what Port Orleans resort smells like, lol!  We've been to both French Quarter and Riverside, but never stayed there.  We go for the biegnets and to stroll around.  I may have to try that one.
> 
> I bought a bunch for my girls for Christmas and we have some here.
> We have Banshee Flight, Haunted, Pirate Life, Mine Train, Key West, African Lodge, Polynesian, Orange groves, and Japan.  Some I picked based on what rides they like and some for the resorts they like.
> 
> I haven't tried any of the food ones yet, but I'll keep those you mentioned in mind.  I see they have bath bombs now, too.
> 
> 
> OOOHH!!  I love bleu cheese!  I'll have to check it out, thanks!



What does the Japan smell like???

I never did comment on the twice baked bleu cheese potatoes the other day, but I have been doing that on regular mashed potatoes forever, 2 out of 5 of us like bleu cheese in our house, my wife despises it, I’ve loved it since I was about 7-8, many people thought it to be interesting when I was younger?!?!?!

I also have been topping steak with it for years as well.

Oh a childhood fave was steak with ketchup and fried potatoes with ketchup also, sometimes I’m still guilty of dipping ketchup on my steak especially if I have enough to...................

Oh the HR CL has some awesome bleu cheese for the chicken wings!!!


----------



## keishashadow

mckennarose said:


> I'm trying to remember what Port Orleans resort smells like, lol!


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all are well.
> Good news!  Hubby is NEGATIVE for the virus!  Yay!  He will go back to work on Wednesday.  It's so weird looking ahead and how we will probably have to deal with this for at least the next few months.
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Nice!  It's such a beautiful area.
> 
> LOL!  I haven't been to Virginia Beach in about 12 years.  We stopped on our way to OBX and I wanted to take my kids on the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel so they could see it.  We don't normally go that way since it's a little more out of the way, but we did it for the heck of it.
> 
> LOL!  I never knew either.
> 
> Thank you!  I love it and it's so much easier to maintain.
> 
> That's how they determined only 18% of people in our city were practicing social distancing, by cell phone data.  Our city just renewed the rules they put out last month.  It was set to expire on the 30th.  The only change was our curfew was from 8pm to 6am, and now it's 9pm to 5am.  So they only moved the hour.  Everything else is still the same; no more than 4 people in a car, no more than 4 outside together unless they're immediate family, and I forget the rest.
> Our cases are still rising, but not as quickly now.  Not sure if it's due to less cases or less testing done or maybe both.  Our local news said our tv station viewing area has around 6,000 cases and 250 deaths so far.  PA in total has around 42,000 cases or something like that.
> 
> Do you have a pizza stone?  They're great for reheating leftover pizza and the crust stays crisp.  We've also started doing it in the air fryer too, and it comes out good.
> 
> Love that puzzle!  Where did you find it?
> 
> Sooo cute!
> 
> I love the Jack Skellington one!  Great job on the masks!
> 
> Love the curls!
> 
> Purple shampoo is a blonde's best friend.  LOL!  Just be forewarned.... it is a violent shade of purple!  And it will stain your hands if you don't wash it off your hands quickly.  I tend to use to very concentrated though, like on my dry hair and leave it on for a while.  It depends how brassy I am.  The Matrix Brass Off is another one and way more concentrated.  It's a bluey-purple.
> 
> We had chicken breasts and green beans too!  My youngest made dinner tonight and she and hubby had left over homemade mac and cheese as their other side.  I skipped it since it's wasn't gluten free.  I love sweet potatoes though!  She also made a gluten free funfetti cake in celebration of the "rona free" house.
> 
> I don't make pork tenderloin often, but I usually look for recipes on skinnytaste.com and I know she has some pork tenderloin recipes. Have you ever heard of it?  She makes really great lower fat recipes and has a bunch on her site.  I also have two of her cookbooks that my mom got me for Christmas.
> 
> Disney+ announced they're adding The Rise Of Skywalker on May the 4th.  I guess I'll wear my new Star Wars t-shirt that I was going to be wearing to Star Wars Land in May.     I even had reservations for Oga's Cantina that we were looking forward to.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great night!




Fantastic news on your DH....what a massive relief!!!! Yes, a long road ahead.....but there`s got to be a light there....somewhere!!!

No pizza stone, but we do have an outside clay pizza oven. It`s not a huge one but to be honest we don't use it unless we have folks over. Getting the thing fired up and up to heat only takes around 30 minutes.....but.....take out is easier........lol.....

I tried an air fryer, but wasn`t a fan (I know everyone loves them) so gave it to a friend who wanted a new one. But, I would reheat again using the Aga or conventional oven.





keishashadow said:


> View attachment 491251



That reminds me of a beignet story......

You know when people build something up....and you really look forward to trying it....like, a lot.......excitement builds to try something new........you buy them......you look at them.....they look good........

And then you bite into them and it`s a puff of air!!!!!

Biggest disappointment since Shrek 2!!!!

I swear....sitting in POFQ food court......I yelled out...is that it!!! Guess I didn`t listen to the full description! Or I had a really bad completely empty beignet.......




And it`s Tuesday.......or whatever.

Think the weather has finally changed. And it`s a lot cooler than previous days......feels like 42F outside. No walk this morning as it`s raining.....and it feels nice to finally have rain after so long.....

We were supposed to be volunteering this morning, but been changed to Thursday. More folks turned up than needed, so our friend called and asked if Thursday would be ok....yep.....suits us.

We have a minutes silence across the UK at 11am for all the NHS and key care staff who have died from Covid 19. We`ll be doing that. 

So, no plans real today.....again.




































Happy Tuesday.......









​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  McK, great news DH did not get the virus.

Ah yes, weather guy said today will be the nicest of the days this week.  While not in the 60’s yet, the rain chances are less today. So I would say, yes, it will be a nice day, if that prediction is right.  

But with all this wonderful food talk, with some good smelling candles, time for that meal of choice today.  Yes, Taco Tuesday is here, and drive throughTaco Bell to enjoy a taco or two.  Or make your own.  Mac will be doing her Taco Bell run, so no cooking for her dinner.  




Woot!   Total happy Tuesday with a taco!  Sweet!

And hold that blue cheese, I’m with DisneyLife’s wife, ewwww.  Nope.


----------



## Disxuni

Thanks for the good wishes @Lynne G! At least it's almost over for little one's classes. I would imagine it's a big adjustment from going to in person classes to online classes so abruptly. It was an interesting transition for me and I didn't have to go through it so suddenly, so props to them for managing. Good luck for their finals!

That's good news for your husband, @mckennarose. Thoughts are with you as he goes back to work during this time.

Thank you, @Vicki Rickerd! And nice shot of the beignets @keishashadow!

It's Taco Tuesday! Woo!

As for the debate on blue cheese I'm a fan. Which is surprising considering I'm a very picky eater. My introduction to it was going to a restaurant a cousin happened to own and gave me a melted gorgonzola burger, topped with bacon, blackened seasoning on Texas toast. My life my awaken and new. Then I had blue cheese since I was told it was similar and was hooked on that. We have the thickest and chunkiest blue cheese at our local wing place.... Man, now I want blue cheese and wings and it's not even 8am.

Hope all the homies have a good Tuesday!


----------



## macraven

Thanks for the reminder that it is Tuesday !
At this point, days blend together for me

a good morning to all!


----------



## Disxuni

I only knew, because everyone said it before me. I typically have to check my laptop, or phone for the day / date if I need it nowadays.


----------



## macraven

Lol


----------



## Charade67

A quick good morning before I go into work to see what new insanity awaits me. 




cam757 said:


> Starting my diet back today...booo.


 I need to do that too. Maybe after we finish the ice cream and cookies. 



keishashadow said:


> Never heard of an insurance company using a credit card to pay a claim. Would think that might go against regulatory rules if not hippa type. Strange stuff


 A lot of them are going to that now instead of paper checks. The call it a "virtual card." Some actually send a paper with the credit card information printed on it. For this last one I did I had to access the information online using key code and PIN.



Disxuni said:


> but last I checked I lost 7 lbs.


Congratulations!



Lynne G said:


> My little one’s last day is tomorrow, then finals 2 days later. Many kids were annoyed, as scheduled before online was a very long weekend to study before finals. Oh well. Fall is still up in the air as to in person or not.


 Same here. Last class day is today and last final exam day is next Tuesday. Still don't know about fall semester. B has her schedule set, but I need to finish the financial stuff before she can choose her dorm. I am praying that they get o go back to campus in the fall. 



mckennarose said:


> Good news! Hubby is NEGATIVE for the virus!


 Awesome news!



mckennarose said:


> Love that puzzle! Where did you find it?


 I think we got it at Target.  Both Target and Walmart were almost out of puzzles in the stores. 

Gotta run!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> I tried an air fryer,


Never bothered, old enough to remember my mom’s pressure cooker regulator gizmo winding up embedded in kitchen ceiling eek, no instapots in my house either


schumigirl said:


> And then you bite into them and it`s a puff of air!!!!!


But with powdered sugar  Same here, never visited New Orleans, had heard people wax poetic about them for years.  First stay @ PORR waited in longest line ever.  Was pretty sure majority of folks not guests ahem. Finally, our turn.  Mr said the best part was the smell, have to agree lol. But, when in Rome...


Disxuni said:


> We have the thickest and chunkiest blue cheese at our local wing place.... Man, now I want blue cheese and wings and it's not even 8am.


That’s the way to do blue cheese dressing.  Lots of lumps to catch onto the chicken wings.  Another favorite I’m sorely missing with the teeth. Was suggested i pull it off bone & cut into little pieces.  Um, that defeats the whole idea sillies!  Never use on a garden salad but adding it to the taters in a small amount gave it a kick you couldn’t tell what it was.


----------



## mckennarose

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> What does the Japan smell like???


It's an exotic floral smell.  It doesn't smell like the Japan Pavilion to me, and I'm not a fan of it.  I'm not much into very floral smells.


schumigirl said:


> That reminds me of a beignet story......
> 
> You know when people build something up....and you really look forward to trying it....like, a lot.......excitement builds to try something new........you buy them......you look at them.....they look good........
> 
> And then you bite into them and it`s a puff of air!!!!!
> 
> Biggest disappointment since Shrek 2!!!!
> 
> I swear....sitting in POFQ food court......I yelled out...is that it!!! Guess I didn`t listen to the full description! Or I had a really bad completely empty beignet.......


LOL!
I love them, but I get the gluten free variety.  I miss gluten so much that I'm happy to eat fried air with powdered sugar!


Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, weather guy said today will be the nicest of the days this week. While not in the 60’s yet, the rain chances are less today. So I would say, yes, it will be a nice day, if that prediction is right.


It was nice to finally wake up to sunshine.  I'm hoping to get some garden work done later but I need new fencing.  Hubby is home so I'll see if I can convince him to take me to Lowes later.  


Disxuni said:


> As for the debate on blue cheese I'm a fan. Which is surprising considering I'm a very picky eater. My introduction to it was going to a restaurant a cousin happened to own and gave me a melted gorgonzola burger, topped with bacon, blackened seasoning on Texas toast.


Bleu Cheese on beef is delicious.  Steak or burgers.  
My kids don't like it much, and they would try to get me to make chicken dip with ranch instead of bleu cheese.  They also dip their wings in ranch.  Sacrilegious!


Charade67 said:


> I think we got it at Target. Both Target and Walmart were almost out of puzzles in the stores.


I love it!  I'll have to look for it.


keishashadow said:


> Never use on a garden salad but adding it to the taters in a small amount gave it a kick you couldn’t tell what it was.


I can't wait to try it, thanks again!


keishashadow said:


> That’s the way to do blue cheese dressing. Lots of lumps to catch onto the chicken wings. Another favorite I’m sorely missing with the teeth. Was suggested i pull it off bone & cut into little pieces. Um, that defeats the whole idea sillies!


I'm sorry you're missing wings.  Yes, you would need to nibble directly on those wings!

I finally found some good gluten free rye bread and now I'm craving a Reuben.  BUT.... with everything presliced at the store they don't have corned beef or swiss.  We're going to try the butcher shop next.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Thanks for the reminder that it is Tuesday !
> At this point, days blend together for me
> 
> a good morning to all!




I thank my lucky stars for Kyle or we’d be the same and have no clue what day of the week it is.......I wake up now with no idea what day it is.........




keishashadow said:


> View attachment 491322
> 
> Never bothered, old enough to remember my mom’s pressure cooker regulator gizmo winding up embedded in kitchen ceiling eek, no instapots in my house either
> 
> But with powdered sugar  Same here, never visited New Orleans, had heard people wax poetic about them for years.  First stay @ PORR waited in longest line ever.  Was pretty sure majority of folks not guests ahem. Finally, our turn.  Mr said the best part was the smell, have to agree lol. But, when in Rome...
> 
> That’s the way to do blue cheese dressing.  Lots of lumps to catch onto the chicken wings.  Another favorite I’m sorely missing with the teeth. Was suggested i pull it off bone & cut into little pieces.  Um, that defeats the whole idea sillies!  Never use on a garden salad but adding it to the taters in a small amount gave it a kick you couldn’t tell what it was.




lol......I have that memory too.....my dad operated the pressure cooker as mum was terrified of it.......yes, it ended up on the kitchen ceiling. He wasn’t popular!!

Yes, when in Rome......least I know I won’t eat them again......lol....

I detest blue cheese with a passion.......although, the only time I ever liked it was the blue cheese dressing RPR made in house.....CL and Jake’s used it......lovely, but not obvious it was blue cheese, so maybe that’s why I liked it.....

That‘s how I eat wings......I’m wary of my crowns and bridge.....and yes, it’s the dullest way to eat wings!!!





mckennarose said:


> It's an exotic floral smell.  It doesn't smell like the Japan Pavilion to me, and I'm not a fan of it.  I'm not much into very floral smells.
> 
> LOL!
> I love them, but I get the gluten free variety.  I miss gluten so much that I'm happy to eat fried air with powdered sugar!
> 
> It was nice to finally wake up to sunshine.  I'm hoping to get some garden work done later but I need new fencing.  Hubby is home so I'll see if I can convince him to take me to Lowes later.
> 
> Bleu Cheese on beef is delicious.  Steak or burgers.
> My kids don't like it much, and they would try to get me to make chicken dip with ranch instead of bleu cheese.  They also dip their wings in ranch.  Sacrilegious!
> 
> I love it!  I'll have to look for it.
> 
> I can't wait to try it, thanks again!
> 
> I'm sorry you're missing wings.  Yes, you would need to nibble directly on those wings!
> 
> I finally found some good gluten free rye bread and now I'm craving a Reuben.  BUT.... with everything presliced at the store they don't have corned beef or swiss.  We're going to try the butcher shop next.



Before I was diagnosed with tummy issues, I tried gluten free stuff to eliminate that as a cause......most of it wasn’t great.....but bread was the worst!! It was like chewing leather. Glad I didn’t have to keep it up to be honest. But glad you found something you like and can enjoy.....




I was supposed to be doing something this afternoon, but so far I’ve made a bbq sauce up for the burgers tonight and that’s about it.....I have made the burgers too!

Still raining which will be good for the garden......

I think I’ll make a cup of tea........


----------



## macraven

We have been to New Orleans before and loved the place.
Beignets we practically lived on when there
Could not stop eating them!


----------



## keishashadow

mckennarose said:


> I finally found some good gluten free rye bread and now I'm craving a Reuben. BUT.... with everything presliced at the store they don't have corned beef or swiss. We're going to try the butcher shop next.


No gluten issues here, one thing I have noticed tho when working up my online pickup orders...many of the products I do use are listed as “gluten free”. Apparently, I don’t read labels lol


schumigirl said:


> That‘s how I eat wings......I’m wary of my crowns and bridge.....and yes, it’s the dullest way to eat wings!!!


Haven’t been able to bring myself to that, yet.  I did discover i can do salad now if i cut it up ala a cob salad 


macraven said:


> We have been to New Orleans before and loved the place.
> Beignets we practically lived on when there
> Could not stop eating them!


So, did u wash them down with chicory coffee or jack ?


----------



## macraven

I had Jack, Mr Mac might have stuck with wine with his beignets


----------



## mckennarose

schumigirl said:


> lol......I have that memory too.....my dad operated the pressure cooker as mum was terrified of it.......yes, it ended up on the kitchen ceiling.


I am terrified of the old fashioned stove top ones.  My aunt still uses one.  I have an Instant Pot and I love it, but it scares me when I'm listening to hear when it seals itself. 


schumigirl said:


> Before I was diagnosed with tummy issues, I tried gluten free stuff to eliminate that as a cause......most of it wasn’t great.....but bread was the worst!! It was like chewing leather. Glad I didn’t have to keep it up to be honest. But glad you found something you like and can enjoy.....


Oh yeah, some stuff is awful!  10 years ago when my doctor first had me go off gluten I had a really hard time.  Now everything is so much better tasting.  People started going off gluten as a trendy thing and I think that's why so much has improved.  I WISH I could eat it!  Why someone would do it intentionally for no reason is beyond me.  There's an Italian bakery a few blocks away and their bread is amazing.... I would love to be able to eat it again.  When I do take a chance on some nibbles of my old favorites I do suffer later for it.


keishashadow said:


> No gluten issues here, one thing I have noticed tho when working up my online pickup orders...many of the products I do use are listed as “gluten free”. Apparently, I don’t read labels lol


I always try for the naturally gluten free items first.  I'm glad there's so many.


----------



## Charade67

I just purchased gasoline for 1.39 a gallon. It’s a shame that gas is so low, but we can’t go anywhere or hoard it.

Not a fan of bleu (phone autocorrected to bleh) cheese.

Love beignets if they are made well.

I’m just finishing up lunch. Nothing exciting, just a ham sandwich and applesauce. I think tonight will be salmon pasta.


----------



## Disxuni

Thanks for the congrats, @Charade67. As for the debate, I can understand you not liking it. It's a unique flavor. Also, depending on where it was produced and how intense it is, I sometimes can't have it.

@mckennarose I personally never done blue cheese on a steak, but I have thought about it. I really steak on it's own, especially if it's seasoned properly. However, I have always wanted to try it. It does definitely make it an experience with diving right into the wing @keishashadow. It may make things messy, but it's satisfying biting into a nice hot, crispy wing. However, one of my best friends who's a massive fan of wings and also blue cheese personally pulls it off the bone. Since she prefers flats, by the time she pulls it off, it's basically in smaller pieces anyway.

Only had beignets twice. Once in Savannah and once at Port Orleans at Disney. They weren't 100% authentic at Savannah (at least the one place we got them and I do not even recall the place), but they definitely were at Disney and were amazing. I see they seem to always be Mickey shaped now (when I see photos all the time of them), but at the time, they were definitely not in that shape.


----------



## keishashadow

Ok, so all the talk about wings has me hankering fo them. All i can see at WM to add to order are frozen Wingdings. Always use fresh & either bake or fry. Can’t read the cooking instructions on the picture of bag lol.  I wanted to bake them this time. Anyone know if you have to thaw them out first?



macraven said:


> I had Jack, Mr Mac might have stuck with wine with his beignets


Good show! 


Charade67 said:


> I just purchased gasoline for 1.39 a gallon. It’s a shame that gas is so low, but we can’t go anywhere or hoard it.


It’s still around a $1 more here...taxes. 

Never thought to make salmon pasta.  Do u follow a recipie or wing it?


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Ok, so all the talk about wings has me hankering fo them. All i can see at WM to add to order are frozen Wingdings. Always use fresh & either bake or fry. Can’t read the cooking instructions on the picture of bag lol.  I wanted to bake them this time. Anyone know if you have to thaw them out first?
> 
> 
> Good show!
> 
> It’s still around a $1 more here...taxes.
> 
> Never thought to make salmon pasta.  Do u follow a recipie or wing it?



Our stores sell a bag of frozen wings/drumsticks/thigh mix.....I’ve never tried them myself, but I believe you cook them from frozen....I think those ones are designed for out door grilling.......good luck!

We don’t have decent wing places in the U.K........I miss them!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> No gluten issues here, one thing I have noticed tho when working up my online pickup orders...many of the products I do use are listed as “gluten free”. Apparently, I don’t read labels lol
> 
> Haven’t been able to bring myself to that, yet.  I did discover i can do salad now if i cut it up ala a cob salad
> 
> So, did u wash them down with chicory coffee or jack ?




I got used to doing that now Keisha......it’s not the same as gnawing on the bone.....which I miss!!!  Although I have been called a heathen as I prefer honey mustard as a dipping sauce......love it!!! 





mckennarose said:


> I am terrified of the old fashioned stove top ones.  My aunt still uses one.  I have an Instant Pot and I love it, but it scares me when I'm listening to hear when it seals itself.
> 
> Oh yeah, some stuff is awful!  10 years ago when my doctor first had me go off gluten I had a really hard time.  Now everything is so much better tasting.  People started going off gluten as a trendy thing and I think that's why so much has improved.  I WISH I could eat it!  Why someone would do it intentionally for no reason is beyond me.  There's an Italian bakery a few blocks away and their bread is amazing.... I would love to be able to eat it again.  When I do take a chance on some nibbles of my old favorites I do suffer later for it.
> 
> I always try for the naturally gluten free items first.  I'm glad there's so many.



For some it’s a fashion thing......they like to announce they’re “gluten free” or some such latest fad they can pick up on. Ignoring there are folks with real issues.......I know a few folk who like to call the chef out to “discuss” their issues.....yeah we get it you like to feel special......real issues I have no problem with, but faddy people......no. 

Glad you have choices though, it’s not easy. I have a couple of friends who are gluten intolerant. I cater for them every time as its not a fussy thing or a fad.......can’t abide food fussy folk for fussy‘s sake......



Home made beef burgers tonight for dinner.......spicy potato wedges and made some coleslaw up.....no onions!! One of the many things I love about America is coleslaw is usually onion free.....I can eat a little of it then.....I love coleslaw!!!

Made some butter shortbread this afternoon, so had that and a cup of tea after dinner. 

Not sure what to watch tonight......I’m sure we‘ll find something.....Netflix always comes up with something......


----------



## Metro West

Hello gang...just thought I would stick my head in and . Hope everyone is doing well and staying safe.
The lack of traffic here is wonderful but would welcome the long rides home again. That would mean things are starting to get back to normal but I don't think that will happen for a long time. The Governor is going to announce the reopening plan tomorrow...supposedly. Personally I think it's too soon...still too many new cases to feel safe.

I don't know when the parks will reopen but I fear HHN is not going to happen this year. We are only about 4 months away and there is no way that many people can feel safe. I cannot imagine wearing a mask in the heat and humidity...that would be murder. 

Anyway...I'll pop in again so take care of yourselves.


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Never thought to make salmon pasta. Do u follow a recipie or wing it?


No recipe. I use these packages of salmon from Kroger 


And cook it with a little butter, garlic, lemon juice, and sea food seasoning, then serve it over pasta.


----------



## Lynne G

Eh, it is a what for dinner.  Pasta may be the default.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

mckennarose said:


> It's an exotic floral smell.  It doesn't smell like the Japan Pavilion to me, and I'm not a fan of it.  I'm not much into very floral smells.
> 
> LOL!
> I love them, but I get the gluten free variety.  I miss gluten so much that I'm happy to eat fried air with powdered sugar!
> 
> It was nice to finally wake up to sunshine.  I'm hoping to get some garden work done later but I need new fencing.  Hubby is home so I'll see if I can convince him to take me to Lowes later.
> 
> Bleu Cheese on beef is delicious.  Steak or burgers.
> My kids don't like it much, and they would try to get me to make chicken dip with ranch instead of bleu cheese.  They also dip their wings in ranch.  Sacrilegious!
> 
> I love it!  I'll have to look for it.
> 
> I can't wait to try it, thanks again!
> 
> I'm sorry you're missing wings.  Yes, you would need to nibble directly on those wings!
> 
> I finally found some good gluten free rye bread and now I'm craving a Reuben.  BUT.... with everything presliced at the store they don't have corned beef or swiss.  We're going to try the butcher shop next.



Thanks for the info I’ll pass on that one.....


----------



## agavegirl1

@Vicki Rickerd You can taste a peanut butter flavor but is is more of a peanut butter cookie or pie flavor.  It “sips” very well.  I’ve heard it tastes good in hot chocolate and coffee for a hot toddy but haven’t tried it.  My daughter and her DH own and operate a small ski resort with a bar and restaurant.  They brought us a bottle after the rep had a tasting at their place.  A lot of our local bars have it and are creating drinks.


----------



## Lynne G

Drinks?  Ooh why yes, hot tea is already in a cup in my hand.  And why?  Tea drinker, why yes I am.  Though I can do coffee too.  Which reminds me,


Yeah, it could be 5 o’clock somewhere, and a hot toddy in my hand instead.  Just sayin’ 

So, a Wednesday is upon us, and you know what that means?  Yay!  Get over this hump of a day, and well the week will then be half way done.  Weekend approaches closer as the night falls today.  Woot!  

Back to tea, have that wonderful Wednesday homies.  

And nothing like your phone beeps before you get up.  My township posted updated flood watch to expire in 2 days.  Yeah, but woot!  No sunglasses needed, cloudy already, but hey, a good enough day, as the rain will hold off until the overnight.  And, weather guy said we may even see a 70 or a couple degrees higher than that, on Sunday.  That certainly deserves a Woot!   And that concludes the weather report.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Lynne G said:


> So, a Wednesday is upon us, and you know what that means? Yay! Get over this hump of a day, and well the week will then be half way done. Weekend approaches closer as the night falls today. Woot!


Yes so true! I feel like I’ve already worked a full week it’s been so crazy! Your tea (or toddy) sounds excellent! Latte made with my Nespresso machine today and some fruit salad for me. 

glad your flood watch will expire soon and you might break the 70s. 50s and rain here today but going to get warmer by the weekend so another reason to get this day over with!


----------



## schumigirl

@keishashadow I make my salmon pasta dish slightly different.....I never use smoked salmon, only lightly poached fresh salmon. We only ever eat smoked salmon as it’s supposed to be, cold. I Always use linguine or tagliatelle and the sauce is heavy cream based, butter, minced garlic, bit of lemon juice,  pepper and any other ingredient you like.....

I also do a cold pasta and salmon dish which is again poached fresh salmon but mayo based. Nice. But I do prefer salmon on it‘s own with no sauce. We get ours from Scotland which of course is the best in the world.......lol......



Happy Wednesday Lynne.......May your tea be hot and your rain disappear.......hope your weather does improve.




Been a busy morning, we ended up doing deliveries for the local volunteer group instead of tomorrow.....got a lot done and they were very grateful we could do today instead of tomorrow.....what else are we doing right now!

It is dull, grey and cold today, so dark and miserable looking and a completely different day from the last month where is has been sunshine every day, although chilly.

Made us shrimp salad sandwiches today for lunch.....meatballs in spicy sauce tonight with spaghetti, made the sauce this morning before we went out.......Kyle’s having mac n cheese.....glad we have plenty of cheese!

And an afternoon of doing not very much........Tom has on a mega shark vs croctopus or something similarly crazy through on the biggest tv.....apparently the sound is phenomenal through there.....ok then! Think it’s going off and we’ll watch some Classic movies or similar.......Bob Hope maybe!

Hello....Elsaspiritanimal.......


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Hi Schumi!   You had me at heavy cream....So nice of you to volunteer to do deliveries!


----------



## schumigirl

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Hi Schumi!   You had me at heavy cream....So nice of you to volunteer to do deliveries!



Oh yes.....heavy cream, or double cream as we call it over here is amazing! Adds a lot to many dishes......and completely calorie free apparently 

Thanks, we do enjoy doing the deliveries, we can help out with no contact with anyone during the whole process.......ideal!


----------



## mckennarose

Morning SAN's family,

Well, hubby is back to work and already had some bad news.  One of his coworkers is in the hospital with the virus and not doing well.  I wish this would just stop already.  One of the ladies that had it is back at work and doing ok, which is good news.  Some others are still out with it.  

I heard there is supposed to be a place just south of us offering antibody testing.  I would really like for some of my family to do it, especially my dd's boyfriend who was in Chinatown NYC in December and got horribly sick for about a month.  They were bar hopping doing karaoke (talk about a germ-fest! yikes!)  I don't believe the Chinese information and with all the travel back and forth I think it's entirely possible it was here that early, or even earlier.

Hubby and I watched the Dis video last night on Orange County's preliminary ideas of how they *could* open the large theme parks....possibly June.  I have a lot of concerns about that.  It really looks more and more like we will personally wait a longer time before returning.

We did a lot of yard work yesterday since it was so sunny but now my arms are soooo sore today!  At least a lot is done and we can finish some on the weekend if it's nice out.



Disxuni said:


> @mckennarose I personally never done blue cheese on a steak, but I have thought about it. I really steak on it's own, especially if it's seasoned properly. However, I have always wanted to try it.


You should try it once, you might like it.  I do love steak on it's own though, too and we usually just get bleu cheese dressing on our salads.


Disxuni said:


> I see they seem to always be Mickey shaped now (when I see photos all the time of them), but at the time, they were definitely not in that shape.


The regular beignets are now Mickey shaped.  The whole set up in Port Orleans French Quarter is different and they have the entire area that was Scat Cat's set up as the biegnet area. (Scat Cat's lounge is kind of behind the biegnet area now)  You don't go into the food court for them anymore.  The gluten free ones are still rectangular shaped.  They also have a lot of boozy biegnets and some with sprinkles and other decorations.  We still get the plain biegnets that coat you with a layer of powdered sugar.


schumigirl said:


> For some it’s a fashion thing......they like to announce they’re “gluten free” or some such latest fad they can pick up on. Ignoring there are folks with real issues....


I have noticed that a lot of people are moving toward vegetarian, or the trendy words: "plant based" diet.  Before our trip got cancelled we were planning on Flower and Garden festival again and I was disappointed that there didn't seem to be as many gluten free items at the booths, but a LOT of "plant based".  I guess the trendy people are moving in that direction now, lol!  Sorry, but I cringe when I see people on here complaining about the lack of "plant based" foods at Disney.  That's a lifestyle choice, not a medical necessity like gluten free is for a lot of us.  Big difference.


Charade67 said:


> And cook it with a little butter, garlic, lemon juice, and sea food seasoning, then serve it over pasta.


That sounds delicious!


agavegirl1 said:


> You can taste a peanut butter flavor but is is more of a peanut butter cookie or pie flavor.


Is it sweet?
We have a brewery close to use that makes a peanut butter porter beer.  I don't go crazy for peanut butter in general, but I did taste the beer a few months ago and it was good, not what I was expecting.  


Lynne G said:


> Tea drinker, why yes I am. Though I can do coffee too.


I'm a coffee drinker and on my second cup.  I do drink tea at night, but herbal teas.


Lynne G said:


> And nothing like your phone beeps before you get up. My township posted updated flood watch to expire in 2 days. Yeah, but woot! No sunglasses needed, cloudy already, but hey, a good enough day, as the rain will hold off until the overnight.


I got that notice too.  It's very sunny up here so far this morning, but chilly.  It was 45 when I took the dogs out earlier.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

mckennarose said:


> Well, hubby is back to work and already had some bad news. One of his coworkers is in the hospital with the virus and not doing well.



Oh no! Hope your hubby stays well and hope his coworker gets better. Glad you are doing well otherwise - stretch those arms out! Think of the yard work muscles you earned!


----------



## cam757

Lots of food discussion going on.  I'll put my two cents in....I love bleu cheese.   In fact when I was catching up on SAN yesterday and kept reading about bleu cheese,  I decided that we would have wings for dinner.  The packaging of the wings I had in the freezer had torn so they were all freezer burned. After 4 stores, I finally found a fresh pack at Harris Teeter. Made some wings sauce to toss the chicken in and homemade bleu cheese dressing to dip and have on our salads.  It was delish and all goes well on a low carb diet.  Started back Monday on low carb to lose the quarantine 10+ I have gained.

I don't think I have ever had a beignet but I am sure I have had something similar at an Amish foodmarket. Any fried pastry/dough coated in sugar is acceptable to me)

Nice day today. High around 80.  Rain all day tomorrow. I was going to take off tomorrow but since it will be raining all day, I will probably just go into work.

Maybe steaks out on the grill for dinner.



mckennarose said:


> LOL! I haven't been to Virginia Beach in about 12 years. We stopped on our way to OBX and I wanted to take my kids on the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel so they could see it. We don't normally go that way since it's a little more out of the way, but we did it for the heck of it.



We went across the CBBT in February when we went up to Dover for some casino fun. We live about 45 minutes from the CBBT.  My DH fishes a lot on the Eastern Shore side of the bridge.   I have been out there a few times but unfortunately I always end up on the bottom of the boat with seasickness. Uggh!  Last summer I was even wearing my patch but dumb me put it on my neck and not behind my ear so I still ended up sick as a dog. 



mckennarose said:


> Purple shampoo is a blonde's best friend. LOL! Just be forewarned.... it is a violent shade of purple! And it will stain your hands if you don't wash it off your hands quickly. I tend to use to very concentrated though, like on my dry hair and leave it on for a while. It depends how brassy I am. The Matrix Brass Off is another one and way more concentrated. It's a bluey-purple.



I ended up buying a bottle yesterday.  I used it this morning but I only left it on about two minutes.  I probably should have left it on longer.  Will try it again tomorrow.



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Oh a childhood fave was steak with ketchup and fried potatoes with ketchup also, sometimes I’m still guilty of dipping ketchup on my steak especially if I have enough to



I LOVE ketchup with my steak. At home,  I like to mix it with the steak juices and a little Worcestershire sauce. There is a funny line from a movie called "Waiting" when a bumpkin comes in with his wife for their anniversary dinner and he orders a steak. When the steak is delivered to the table he asks for ketchup and says "nothing sets off the flavor of a steak like some ketchup".  That line is repeated at our table every time we have steaks. LOL!



Charade67 said:


> I need to do that too. Maybe after we finish the ice cream and cookies.



Started low carb on Monday.  Not fun but so needed.



keishashadow said:


> Never bothered, old enough to remember my mom’s pressure cooker regulator gizmo winding up embedded in kitchen ceiling eek, no instapots in my house either



Everyone must have had this experience.  I remember my mom cooking pea soup or maybe it was butterbeans and our ceiling being coated after the top blowing off.    I have one that I haven't used in years and a canning pressure cooker that I have only used a couple of times but I use that outside on a portable propane cooker and I stay far from it when it is in use.

I do have an instapot I use on occasion.  So far no mishaps with any of them.



schumigirl said:


> Oh yes.....heavy cream, or double cream as we call it over here is amazing! Adds a lot to many dishes......and completely calorie free apparently



Love heavy cream. Not sure about the calories but very low carb so I use that or light cream in my coffee.



mckennarose said:


> Well, hubby is back to work and already had some bad news. One of his coworkers is in the hospital with the virus and not doing well. I wish this would just stop already. One of the ladies that had it is back at work and doing ok, which is good news. Some others are still out with it.



Glad your DH is back at work but sorry to read about his coworkers.  Other than my DH's cousin's wife possible case, we have not heard of anyone we know that has had it but I suspect many had it at the beginning of the year, just not diagnosed with it.


----------



## keishashadow

Bad hair, don’t care, it’s hump day 

I now have 2 grocery orders to grab today.  Two of my kids, concerned re the meat supply asked me to pick them up some chicken, hamp & ground beef.  Ergo the 2nd order at Aldi’s in addiiton to WM

Doesn’t help when ‘responsible’ sources go on the national news and tell people it would be a good idea to buy a few extra packages as availability could lessen as soon as this weekend.  Aldi’s supplier no longer delivering fresh poultry. Grabbed those nasty prefrozen pieces   Beggars can’t be choosy but my thoughts, same as panic gas hikes/supply & demand.  A good excuse to increase the pricing by 30% or so, somebody is always profiting 

Warmer today but even more rain.  Appears we will have 2 or 3 weeks of some precipitation every day.  At least we’re almost half-way thru it.



schumigirl said:


> I make my salmon pasta dish slightly different.....I never use smoked salmon, only lightly poached fresh salmon. We only ever eat smoked salmon as it’s supposed to be, cold. I Always use linguine or tagliatelle and the sauce is heavy cream based, butter, minced garlic, bit of lemon juice, pepper and any other ingredient you like.....
> 
> I also do a cold pasta and salmon dish which is again poached fresh salmon but mayo based. Nice. But I do prefer salmon on it‘s own with no sauce. We get ours from Scotland which of course is the best in the world.......lol......


I’m all about smoked salmon subbing for lox, on a bagel with cream cheese, capers & red onion

No fresh salmon except that flown into restaurants here or the supply houses downtown.  Make due with frozen Vac pac type. Was in my glory on Alaskan cruise, salmon breakfast, lunch & dinner  & blessedly fresh!

People swear the coho that run in the Lake Erie tributaries few hours north of me is a valid substitue.  I beg to differ. Tastes more like brook trout.

Will take leftover salmon & squish overr noodles now & again but no cream in it.


mckennarose said:


> Well, hubby is back to work and already had some bad news. One of his coworkers is in the hospital with the virus and not doing well. I wish this would just stop already. One of the ladies that had it is back at work and doing ok, which is good news. Some others are still out with it.


Aw that’s awful. Such different outcomes, one coworker back & yet another hospitalized. Was the latter in the demographic groups most affected?


----------



## schumigirl

mrose, what a shame about your DH co worker. I think we’re all ready for this to end.....

Yes, people who have genuine issues tend not to make a fuss about food, they just want to be careful......but fussy folks are a different story. Yes, we noticed that search for plant based food.....I wondered what the heck folks were talking about?? One of the chef’s “enlightened” me as to the type of folks that shouted the loudest about it. Yes, Gluten intolerant isn’t a choice many would make through choice.



cam.....sadly double/heavy cream is calorie laden......but.....so worth it!!!


Keisha......nice hair!!!!

We only eat smoked salmon as a starter or on blinis with the cream cheese......I’m not a fan of bagels somehow. Find them too hard.

We sometimes just have a plate of giant shrimp in our cocktail sauce with smoked salmon too.....and lots of lemon!! We send up to a supplier in Scotland for our salmon as we try to avoid farmed salmon. One large salmon and separate smoked salmon come in a huge big box all refrigerated all the way.....definitely a luxury but worth it. 

I did try Alaskan salmon once, we really liked it, but not as easy to get fresh. Yes, I’d be in heaven too!!! I don’t think there’s any substitutes for the real McCoy! 

Happy picking up shopping.....our next delivery is tomorrow...although struggling for space in the freezers. We’ll make room.




Rain came back on this afternoon.....we ended up watching an Abbott and Costello meets Frankenstein......so funny!

Another hour or so till dinner....I‘m starving tonight......


----------



## agavegirl1

Today, we made a Boston Cream Pie (chiffon cake with custard filling and chocolate glaze) from a recipe in a 1972 Better Homes and Gardens cookbook.


----------



## macraven

Save some for me!


----------



## Lynne G

Yum!


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. I am supposed to be in an online meeting right now. I registered for it last week, but when I tried to join today I got a message that the meeting was full. What is the point of registering if you can’t join the meeting?




Lynne G said:


> And nothing like your phone beeps before you get up.


I hate that. I used to get 5:30 am text messages from B’s school when they would cancel for a snow day.



schumigirl said:


> We get ours from Scotland which of course is the best in the world.......lol......


I can’t let B see this or she will be begging for a trip to Scotland. She really loves salmon. 



mckennarose said:


> Well, hubby is back to work and already had some bad news. One of his coworkers is in the hospital with the virus and not doing well.


 Prayers for recovery for his coworker. 



mckennarose said:


> I have noticed that a lot of people are moving toward vegetarian, or the trendy words: "plant based" diet. Before our trip got cancelled we were planning on Flower and Garden festival again and I was disappointed that there didn't seem to be as many gluten free items at the booths, but a LOT of "plant based". I guess the trendy people are moving in that direction now, lol! Sorry, but I cringe when I see people on here complaining about the lack of "plant based" foods at Disney. That's a lifestyle choice, not a medical necessity like gluten free is for a lot of us. Big difference.


 This reminds me of a time I was at Red Robin and over heard a woman who was looking at the menu. She was complaining that there wasn’t many vegetarian options. 



keishashadow said:


> I now have 2 grocery orders to grab today. Two of my kids, concerned re the meat supply asked me to pick them up some chicken, hamp & ground beef. Ergo the 2nd order at Aldi’s in addiiton to WM
> 
> Doesn’t help when ‘responsible’ sources go on the national news and tell people it would be a good idea to buy a few extra packages as availability could lessen as soon as this weekend.


Dh went out last night and bought several packs of hamburger and chicken. He said that he got the last of the hamburger, so it looks like the panic has already started. 



keishashadow said:


> No fresh salmon except that flown into restaurants here or the supply houses downtown. Make due with frozen Vac pac type. Was in my glory on Alaskan cruise, salmon breakfast, lunch & dinner  & blessedly fresh!


 We ate a lot of salmon when we went to Alaska. B was in heaven. 



agavegirl1 said:


> Today, we made a Boston Cream Pie (chiffon cake with custard filling and chocolate glaze) from a recipe in a 1972 Better Homes and Gardens cookbook.


 I’m on my way over.

Dinner tonight will be something called baked potato soup. That is if dh remembers to put the stuff in the crock pot. I probably should have asked B to do it.

Some good news. I finally got the refund from Hilton for the room I had to cancel when Busch Gardens didn’t open in March. They originally told me that I would only get credit for one day since I cancelled after the deadline, but they refunded me for both days.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> we ended up watching an Abbott and Costello meets Frankenstein......so funny!


That is a true classic lol


----------



## Disxuni

@mckennarose sorry hear the not so good news. I hope things turn around for them. I wish it was over as well, especially due to the theories of a second wave eventually coming.

@cam757 sounds like a nice treat to finally get some wings!

@agavegirl1 great shot of the cake! It's my dad's favorite.

Hope all the homies are trying to be safe and having fun. It seems we're all having different convos about food.


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> Today, we made a Boston Cream Pie (chiffon cake with custard filling and chocolate glaze) from a recipe in a 1972 Better Homes and Gardens cookbook.



That is one nice looking cake!!! I`ve had one Boston Cream Pie in my life and it was in NYC…….lush!! Do they all have chocolate glaze as I don't remember chocolate on it? 




Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon. I am supposed to be in an online meeting right now. I registered for it last week, but when I tried to join today I got a message that the meeting was full. What is the point of registering if you can’t join the meeting?
> 
> I can’t let B see this or she will be begging for a trip to Scotland. She really loves salmon.
> 
> Some good news. I finally got the refund from Hilton for the room I had to cancel when Busch Gardens didn’t open in March. They originally told me that I would only get credit for one day since I cancelled after the deadline, but they refunded me for both days.



Couldn't work help with setting you up to get in the meeting? 

Scottish salmon/lobsters/scallops/langoustines and more are among some of the best seafood in the world. Hand dived scallops straight from the harbour are classic!!! I miss that....

Glad you got a refund. Most places are being decent. We got our overnight which was non refundable, refunded immediately due to Covid. 




keishashadow said:


> That is a true classic lol



Oh my goodness, forgot how funny they are!!! We have them all on dvd….all the classic monsters too and more black and white movies on dvd than you can shake a stick at......we won`t get bored. Think it might be when they meet either Wolfman, Bela Lugosi or the Invisble man.....scared me as a kid. 

Actually wondered if you had seen The Medusa Touch with Richard Burton? Another one that spooked me as a 13 year old. He had the telekinetic powers......scary! We watched it again few days ago. Yes, it`s very dated but him and Lee Remick were magnificent in it. Gave me the chills again. 



Got my grocery delivery coming tomorrow.....and just logged in to see only two items are not on the list....not bad. Next week is pick up as all delivery slots were filled. 

Trying a movie on Netflix.....not sure about this one.......


----------



## schumigirl

For those that think I`m odd for loving pineapple on a pizza......

Friend just sent me this...….from the internet, not her picture!








No. Just no.


----------



## mckennarose

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Oh no! Hope your hubby stays well and hope his coworker gets better. Glad you are doing well otherwise - stretch those arms out! Think of the yard work muscles you earned!


I better have Popeye arms after this, lol!  I think I realized what the issue is... we didn't have much snow for the winter which usually keeps my arms in shape from shoveling and snowblowing, so I'm weaker in the arms strength area right now.  At least that what I'm going with!  


cam757 said:


> Made some wings sauce to toss the chicken in and homemade bleu cheese dressing to dip and have on our salads. It was delish and all goes well on a low carb diet.


Sounds wonderful!!  I'm going to be craving wings now!  Hubby and I are putting an order for the butcher shop this weekend and I'll be adding wings.  Homemade bleu cheese is amazing!


cam757 said:


> I don't think I have ever had a beignet but I am sure I have had something similar at an Amish foodmarket. Any fried pastry/dough coated in sugar is acceptable to me)


We have something similar that my Italian grandmother made, kind of like a zeppole, but it's basically fried dough covered with sugar.  You can never go wrong with deep fried dough and sugar!


cam757 said:


> My DH fishes a lot on the Eastern Shore side of the bridge. I have been out there a few times but unfortunately I always end up on the bottom of the boat with seasickness. Uggh! Last summer I was even wearing my patch but dumb me put it on my neck and not behind my ear so I still ended up sick as a dog


I've never been ocean fishing, but hubby has and always needs a scopolamine patch.  Sometimes even the lakes and rivers we fish on makes me a little nauseous.  Funnily enough, when we are in the kayaks I do better.  ???  Maybe because we're lower to the water.  This is why I've always been hesitant to do a cruise.  


cam757 said:


> I ended up buying a bottle yesterday. I used it this morning but I only left it on about two minutes. I probably should have left it on longer. Will try it again tomorrow.


Oh yes, you need to leave it on longer.  


cam757 said:


> Glad your DH is back at work but sorry to read about his coworkers. Other than my DH's cousin's wife possible case, we have not heard of anyone we know that has had it but I suspect many had it at the beginning of the year, just not diagnosed with it.


Thanks.  He hasn't heard anything else about him yet.  It's scary.


keishashadow said:


> Two of my kids, concerned re the meat supply asked me to pick them up some chicken, hamp & ground beef.


Yes, it's the same here.  We have been buying from a local butcher shop that processes their own meat so it's still in supply.  The grocery stores don't have a lot of meats.


keishashadow said:


> I’m all about smoked salmon subbing for lox, on a bagel with cream cheese, capers & red onion


Oh yum... that makes me hungry!


keishashadow said:


> Aw that’s awful. Such different outcomes, one coworker back & yet another hospitalized. Was the latter in the demographic groups most affected?


Both the same demographic/cultural group.  Most of the infections are within one cultural group here, a lot with connections to NYC, a lot who are temp workers from NYC or with direct ties to NYC.  


schumigirl said:


> Yes, we noticed that search for plant based food.....I wondered what the heck folks were talking about??


I guess it's the latest fad.   


agavegirl1 said:


> Today, we made a Boston Cream Pie (chiffon cake with custard filling and chocolate glaze) from a recipe in a 1972 Better Homes and Gardens cookbook.


That looks amazing!  


Charade67 said:


> Prayers for recovery for his coworker.


Thanks.  We haven't heard anything recently, but hoping for good news.  I wish they had a better understanding of the virus, the different strains, and who it affects and why.


Charade67 said:


> This reminds me of a time I was at Red Robin and over heard a woman who was looking at the menu. She was complaining that there wasn’t many vegetarian options.


Ummm.... why go to a burger place?!  Geeze....


Charade67 said:


> Dinner tonight will be something called baked potato soup.


Sounds delicious!  Enjoy


Disxuni said:


> @mckennarose sorry hear the not so good news. I hope things turn around for them. I wish it was over as well, especially due to the theories of a second wave eventually coming.


I do believe there will be a second wave.  I'm just hoping we know more by then and I'm hoping that it's NOT from all the things opening prematurely.  

I'll leave you with this....


----------



## mckennarose

schumigirl said:


> For those that think I`m odd for loving pineapple on a pizza......
> 
> Friend just sent me this...….from the internet, not her picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Just no.


Sorry....


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Couldn't work help with setting you up to get in the meeting?


My coworkers can barely handle turning on a computer. I think the company allowed more people to register than they had room for in the meeting. I emailed the person in charge and asked him if the presentation would be made available online somewhere.  Thankfully it wasn't something essential to my job.



schumigirl said:


> Scottish salmon/lobsters/scallops/langoustines and more are among some of the best seafood in the world. Hand dived scallops straight from the harbour are classic!!! I miss that....


 Now I want to go to Scotland and get scallops. 



schumigirl said:


> For those that think I`m odd for loving pineapple on a pizza......
> 
> Friend just sent me this...….from the internet, not her picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Just no.


 That is disgusting. I like pizza and love peanut bitter cups, but together????



mckennarose said:


> Ummm.... why go to a burger place?! Geeze....


Exactly!

We finished our puzzle today.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

agavegirl1 said:


> peanut butter cookie



Now my curiosity is peaked. I will have to start a search and see if its offered anywhere around here.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> For those that think I`m odd for loving pineapple on a pizza......
> 
> Friend just sent me this...….from the internet, not her picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Just no.



I must be part of the odd bunch also.......although I don’t see my self as odd.......I love pineapple on pizza, Hawaiian pizza I have loved since I was a kid.....even with snow outside it transported me to a tropical place!!!

Another thing my wife and kids don’t favor though lol!!


I do love bleu cheese also sooooooo?!?!?!?


----------



## Monykalyn

Hey ya'll!
Not even gonna try catch up 500 pages LOL! Hope everyone is doing ok! For my mental health I took a long break from just about everything online-other than work anyway. 
Quick updates-kids have been home since March 13-start of our spring break. No school rest of year-all online. both the teens are ok with this. Prom and graduation are rescheduled for this summer-very grateful the school district is doing this instead of outright cancelling. My HS senior lost her whole spring and all the "fun" part of being a senior. HS senior also decided on a college-University of Central Florida where she is accepted into their COMPASS program-for STEM majors. She's now saying she's going to be a rocket scientist   Her graduation trip to Paris in May is now pushed to May 2021. 
College senior graduation cancelled and they are waiving the requirement for her geology camp she was supposed to be attending this summer as it got cancelled as well. It was going to be in Wyoming, out among the rocks so it's not like they were going to be around people?? But oh well. She is off to SEattle in September for grad school.

I'm working from home as my nursing homes I can access the medical record online. But it is very hard not being there, and trying to get the nursing and dietary managers on the phone long enough to get info I need...and I don't want to add to stress. I can say it is taking a large toll on the HCW in the homes, and harder on the residents. I've seen more and more weight loss and nursing documenting trying to coax the residents to eat, many saying they'd rather just give up if they can't see family again. 
Hubs is done with work as schools closed down, but that means his commission is also gone for the spring.  He's had to pick up hundreds of cases of chocolate bars as spring fundraisers were really getting started. World's Finest Chocolate is allowing the reps to give a bunch to local first responders and hospitals-think Good Morning America did a segment on it-and we got permission to give 80 cases to local Boys&Girls clubs for the kids' Easter baskets too(the clubs still did baskets for the kids and dropped them off at the kids doors as the clubs are closed). So much chocolate and not a desire for it. Actually think I'm gonna get a cup of tea!

Hoping August is at least somewhat back on track so we can move the middle kid down into her dorm-she's getting pretty excited. Had planned a side trip to Disney the week before, but that remains to be seen-won't go if severe restrictions. 

Oh-and we added 2 new babies to the flock. The breed originated around Faverolle France so we do have a bit of France still. They are funny, clutzy chatty things already. The puppy isn't sure what to make of them either.

Had to put the babies somewhere while I cleaned their cage 
Probably only check in periodically-hope the SANS family is safe and well.


----------



## Lynne G

God to hear from ya MonyK.  Sending some hugs and good thoughts your way.  Yeah, I could only say goodbye to my mom by phone before she passed away.  Tough not getting to hug her for weeks, but thankfully her old folks place had no virus cases and she did not die from it.  Very cute chicken additions.



Almost my Cinderella bedtime, so leaving light one, as this early bird was will be back in hours.  Bring your ark, as flood warning being posted again and again.  Thirsty Thursday for Mother Nature.  Joy.


----------



## macraven

Monyk, I’m sorry you are having a rough busy time. You are responsible for many elderly patents and it must be hard for you
You have been around them for a long time and they are looking towards for games as jeopardy and security
you are a good lady!
Prayers said, keep doing the great job


----------



## KStarfish82

Good evening!

Been slammed between keeping the kids on track and then myself.

Had Chinese today....definitely hit the spot.  Not many Chinese takeouts are open right now.  Things are still getting better in NY, thank goodness.  I just wish Cuomo would make a decision about schools.  I just want to prepare for whatever is going to come out of this.

How has in been in GA, Mac?


----------



## agavegirl1

@schumigirl A Boston cream pie has chocolate only in the frosting.  It's more like a glaze.  The cake is a basic chiffon cake.  The filling is a vanilla pudding.  The frosting is a chocolate glaze made with unsweetened chocolate, powdered sugar a little vanilla and butter.


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I must be part of the odd bunch also.......although I don’t see my self as odd.......I love pineapple on pizza, Hawaiian pizza I have loved since I was a kid.....even with snow outside it transported me to a tropical place!!!
> 
> Another thing my wife and kids don’t favor though lol!!
> 
> 
> I do love bleu cheese also sooooooo?!?!?!?



Tom will share our pizza at Sal`s despite it having pineapple and a bbq sauce base......he does prefer the classic pizza`s though. I know my Italian relations are always horrified when I mention anything much on a pizza..….I keep telling them to try it, but the look of horror on their faces says it all.....lol......

Wish I did like blue cheese.…..we all dislike that in our house, so no having to buy it for one…..

Now I`m wondering when I first tried pineapple on a pizza......





Monykalyn said:


> Hey ya'll!
> Not even gonna try catch up 500 pages LOL! Hope everyone is doing ok! For my mental health I took a long break from just about everything online-other than work anyway.
> Quick updates-kids have been home since March 13-start of our spring break. No school rest of year-all online. both the teens are ok with this. Prom and graduation are rescheduled for this summer-very grateful the school district is doing this instead of outright cancelling. My HS senior lost her whole spring and all the "fun" part of being a senior. HS senior also decided on a college-University of Central Florida where she is accepted into their COMPASS program-for STEM majors. She's now saying she's going to be a rocket scientist   Her graduation trip to Paris in May is now pushed to May 2021.
> College senior graduation cancelled and they are waiving the requirement for her geology camp she was supposed to be attending this summer as it got cancelled as well. It was going to be in Wyoming, out among the rocks so it's not like they were going to be around people?? But oh well. She is off to SEattle in September for grad school.
> 
> I'm working from home as my nursing homes I can access the medical record online. But it is very hard not being there, and trying to get the nursing and dietary managers on the phone long enough to get info I need...and I don't want to add to stress. I can say it is taking a large toll on the HCW in the homes, and harder on the residents. I've seen more and more weight loss and nursing documenting trying to coax the residents to eat, many saying they'd rather just give up if they can't see family again.
> Hubs is done with work as schools closed down, but that means his commission is also gone for the spring.  He's had to pick up hundreds of cases of chocolate bars as spring fundraisers were really getting started. World's Finest Chocolate is allowing the reps to give a bunch to local first responders and hospitals-think Good Morning America did a segment on it-and we got permission to give 80 cases to local Boys&Girls clubs for the kids' Easter baskets too(the clubs still did baskets for the kids and dropped them off at the kids doors as the clubs are closed). So much chocolate and not a desire for it. Actually think I'm gonna get a cup of tea!
> 
> Hoping August is at least somewhat back on track so we can move the middle kid down into her dorm-she's getting pretty excited. Had planned a side trip to Disney the week before, but that remains to be seen-won't go if severe restrictions.
> 
> Oh-and we added 2 new babies to the flock. The breed originated around Faverolle France so we do have a bit of France still. They are funny, clutzy chatty things already. The puppy isn't sure what to make of them either.
> View attachment 491719
> Had to put the babies somewhere while I cleaned their cage
> Probably only check in periodically-hope the SANS family is safe and well.




Good to see you Monyk…...that is sad about folks in nursing homes feeling like that. It`s so tough. And good wishes to you all for getting through this. Sorry your trip wasn`t able to go ahead......next year. 

The look on your dog`s face is so cute. 





KStarfish82 said:


> Good evening!
> 
> Been slammed between keeping the kids on track and then myself.
> 
> Had Chinese today....definitely hit the spot.  Not many Chinese takeouts are open right now.  Things are still getting better in NY, thank goodness.  I just wish Cuomo would make a decision about schools.  I just want to prepare for whatever is going to come out of this.
> 
> How has in been in GA, Mac?



I wish we had Chinese places open here.....there are none though, even the bad ones have closed! Yes, it would be nice to get answers as to schools........




Thanks for the explanation of Boston cream pie Wendy....I wondered why I had tried it since it had chocolate in it as I`m not fond of chocolate...….I know I liked it though......




Friend called last night late asking if we could help out today again.....no problem. Think a few folks didn`t realise how long it was going to go on. But, no other plans for today anyway, so will do that this morning. 

Rain has poured all night I think as everything is drenched this morning. I`m sure more is on the way.....might keep a few folks from going out when they shouldn`t be. Sun is peaking through though.

And our fundraising lovely Capt Tom is now Colonel Tom Moore......it`s his 100th birthday today.....bless him almost at 30 million pounds for NHS....

Honey mustard chicken for dinner tonight....

































​Have a wonderful Thursday........


----------



## Lynne G

That’s such awesome news the amount of money raised by Captain Tom, Schumi, and hope he has a very happy 100th birthday.  What a wonderful gentleman he is. 

Yep, very dark out, and will be a bone soaking afternoon.  Once again an early flood watch warning beeping on my phone.  Chance of severe thunderstorms, with high winds a good chance today.  Good thing no reason to go out.  But a big woot!  Weather guy said will be a sunny and nice weekend.  You can bet, I will go out this weekend, even just to walk around the neighborhood.  Bikes out too, I am thinking.

Jealous, no Chinese stores open for us, not even the ones I won’t go to even when open. I can go for a nice cup of wonton soup and some egg rolls. 

With that, have a terrific Thursday, and drink up, not only is it good for ya, it means tomorrow is Friday.  Double woot!

Oh yes, that this early bird is enjoying a cup of tea.  All is good, I am very thankful.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

I think I’m an 8 on the Ross scale today - how are you all doing?


----------



## keishashadow

Out of sheer boredom going to give in to the ‘lil and let her put two braids in my damp hair to ‘give it a beachy look’. At least she didn’t ask to dye it lol




mckennarose said:


> We have something similar that my Italian grandmother made, kind of like a zeppole, but it's basically fried dough covered with sugar. You can never go wrong with deep fried dough and sugar!


Several pizza shops here make it.  My kids like it, me not so much 


Monykalyn said:


> Prom and graduation are rescheduled for this summer-very grateful the school district is doing this instead of outright cancelling. My HS senior lost her whole spring and all the "fun" part of being a senior. HS senior also decided on a college-University of Central Florida where she is accepted into their COMPASS program-for STEM majors. She's now saying she's going to be a rocket scientist  Her graduation trip to Paris in May is now pushed to May 2021.


Lil’s school district is having graduation at a drive in that is located about 10 miles out of their area.  Kids are going to walk across a stage they will set up, one by one, with parents to stay in or on their cars.  Way it’s set up there, the spots are 20 feet apart so all should be well. They are trying to reschedule prom.

Congrats to DD for regrouping.   There seems to be a trend starting for gap years or doing community college if it will transfer to university of choice due to looming possibility of online classes.  What a mess


Monykalyn said:


> I'm working from home as my nursing homes I can access the medical record online. But it is very hard not being there, and trying to get the nursing and dietary managers on the phone long enough to get info I need...and I don't want to add to stress. I can say it is taking a large toll on the HCW in the homes, and harder on the residents. I've seen more and more weight loss and nursing documenting trying to coax the residents to eat, many saying they'd rather just give up if they can't see family again


I get a phone call once a week from the home.  They have the ipad communication but since my mom’s hearing aid is malfunctioning, it just tends to make her anxious when they try.  

They did have a family ‘group wave’ tentatively scheduled for tomorrow. Patients in one area of a designated parking lot line up with families to social distantly walk past them all. The rain will likely wash that out for now, darn it.


agavegirl1 said:


> @schumigirl A Boston cream pie has chocolate only in the frosting.  It's more like a glaze.  The cake is a basic chiffon cake.  The filling is a vanilla pudding.  The frosting is a chocolate glaze made with unsweetened chocolate, powdered sugar a little vanilla and butter.


I prefer pastry cream over the pudding one, but tend to just ‘water’ my icing down lol.  Will say my version rarely looks as pretty as yours.


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


> Good evening!
> 
> Been slammed between keeping the kids on track and then myself.
> 
> Had Chinese today....definitely hit the spot.  Not many Chinese takeouts are open right now.  Things are still getting better in NY, thank goodness.  I just wish Cuomo would make a decision about schools.  I just want to prepare for whatever is going to come out of this.
> 
> How has in been in GA, Mac?


Have not had Chinese take out yet.
A few are open and I would like to have a plate of that food

Ga is having high school graduation.
Either have the diploma mailed to you  late May or do the assigned time appointment in July.
Second way is family drives to specific area and cap and gown worn, pictures taken of grad and then of the family.
With staff.

Things are opening up but I’m still staying home and away from stores
Doctors still doing phone contacts and not in the office.

can not whine about the weather as it’s good.

Good morning homies!
I’m playing catch up this morning


----------



## mckennarose

Good to see you, MonyK!



KStarfish82 said:


> Things are still getting better in NY, thank goodness.


That's great news!


schumigirl said:


> And our fundraising lovely Capt Tom is now Colonel Tom Moore......it`s his 100th birthday today.....bless him almost at 30 million pounds for NHS....


Wow!  How wonderful!


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> View attachment 491747
> I think I’m an 8 on the Ross scale today - how are you all doing?


Between a 5 and 8.


keishashadow said:


> Lil’s school district is having graduation at a drive in that is located about 10 miles out of their area. Kids are going to walk across a stage they will set up, one by one, with parents to stay in or on their cars. Way it’s set up there, the spots are 20 feet apart so all should be well. They are trying to reschedule prom.


Interesting set up.  We heard my dd's college is trying to reschedule commencement for August at an outdoor location.  She still graduates in May and she's just about finished with all her work.


----------



## Disxuni

Good job on raising that money! Also, @Monykalyn glad to hear from you, but sorry about that news. I hope things get better for the fam, but at least you also got additions as well.

Haven't had Chinese take out in awhile. I do not think any are open in town to be honest. All I can think of is possible Panda Express being open, but I have more of a desire to do actual buffets, not even Chinese ones, but Duff's (Daytona), or Aunt Catfish's brunch (Port Orange).

That being said, once things blow over, if you guys are in that area on a Sunday Aunt Catfish's a really good, home cooked, down to earth brunch, that also has a nice salad bar and chocolate fountain. However, I recommend getting there a few before it opens. It fills up quick and also you get early bird prices that way.

@Elsaspiritanimal I am probably a 10 on the Ross scale today.

Hope you homies have a good Thursday!


----------



## Charade67

Quick drive by. I am at work, but don’t have much to do.

Good to see you MonyK. Congrats to your daughters. Sounds like they are doing well during this crisis. I hope the schools open on the fall and we can all get our kids back on campus. 
the baby chicks are adorable.

Congrats to the Colonel for raising so much money. That is incredible.

I think I am about a 6 on the Ross scale.

Everyone should come here for Chinese food. I know of at least 2 places that are still open. One of them also offers sushi.

I think B is starting final exams today. I am still waiting for all of her financial aid to post so I can get her set up for fall semester.


----------



## Lynne G

Wait!  Kids went by the Chinese place we really like, and it now looks open.  Will see if we can enjoy in Friday night or our more usual Saturday dinner.  

My own chicken stir fry tonight.


----------



## Charade67

I just ordered 3 more puzzles and a Harry Potter Trivial Pursuit game. The puzzle companies are quickly selling out of stock and some have closed completely. 

Lynne, I hope you get your Chinese food this weekend. I'm now craving some sesame chicken.


----------



## Lynne G

Where did you order from Charade?  I see puzzles out almost everywhere.  On a happy note, little one found a Disney puzzle in her closet cleaning.  Ooh unopened and boy has it been hard.


----------



## Charade67

I have ordered from Puzzle Village, Puzzle Warehouse, and Serious Puzzles.  The movie poster puzzle came from Springbok, but I have not been impressed with them.  They shipped the puzzle in a bag instead of a box. When it arrived the puzzle box was damaged.

The Puzzle Warehouse web page says that they are about a week behind in shipping. I order the puzzle almost 2 hours ago and already got a shipping notification.

I'd love to see the Disney puzzle when you are finished.


----------



## Disxuni

Man, I'd love to play Harry Potter Trivial Pursuit game with my friends right about now if I had it.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Did anyone say thirsty Thursday?


----------



## Lynne G

Billy Joel, hope you have his Captain Jack song on DisneyLife.  Perfect for Thirsty Thursday for sure.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Charade, have to see what I can get from those places.


----------



## Lynne G

Here ya go Charade, and it was only 750 pieces.  We like 1,000, and sometimes just the 500.



Kids have some of these for real.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 491749
> Out of sheer boredom going to give in to the ‘lil and let her put two braids in my damp hair to ‘give it a beachy look’. At least she didn’t ask to dye it lol
> 
> 
> 
> Several pizza shops here make it.  My kids like it, me not so much
> 
> Lil’s school district is having graduation at a drive in that is located about 10 miles out of their area.  Kids are going to walk across a stage they will set up, one by one, with parents to stay in or on their cars.  Way it’s set up there, the spots are 20 feet apart so all should be well. They are trying to reschedule prom.
> 
> Congrats to DD for regrouping.   There seems to be a trend starting for gap years or doing community college if it will transfer to university of choice due to looming possibility of online classes.  What a mess
> 
> I get a phone call once a week from the home.  They have the ipad communication but since my mom’s hearing aid is malfunctioning, it just tends to make her anxious when they try.
> 
> They did have a family ‘group wave’ tentatively scheduled for tomorrow. Patients in one area of a designated parking lot line up with families to social distantly walk past them all. The rain will likely wash that out for now, darn it.
> 
> I prefer pastry cream over the pudding one, but tend to just ‘water’ my icing down lol.  Will say my version rarely looks as pretty as yours.




Er, I think we need a picture of that hair after GD had a lot of fun with it I imagine!!!!

I`m craving coconut cream pie that we had in a steak restaurant NYC two years ago.....that was a dessert and a half!!!





macraven said:


> Have not had Chinese take out yet.
> A few are open and I would like to have a plate of that food
> 
> Ga is having high school graduation.
> Either have the diploma mailed to you  late May or do the assigned time appointment in July.
> Second way is family drives to specific area and cap and gown worn, pictures taken of grad and then of the family.
> With staff.
> 
> Things are opening up but I’m still staying home and away from stores
> Doctors still doing phone contacts and not in the office.
> 
> can not whine about the weather as it’s good.
> 
> Good morning homies!
> I’m playing catch up this morning




Yep, missing Chinese a lot here too. I can recreate most dishes easily, but it`s not the same as getting someone else to make it for us.....

Glad you have some good weather!!!





Charade67 said:


> I just ordered 3 more puzzles and a Harry Potter Trivial Pursuit game. The puzzle companies are quickly selling out of stock and some have closed completely.
> 
> Lynne, I hope you get your Chinese food this weekend. I'm now craving some sesame chicken.



Sesame chicken is very easy to make yourself at home.....check Google out if you can`t get it....if you can get it from a restaurant....excellent!!! I love making that dish, haven`t done it for a while.




Friday again.........

Enjoyed yesterday morning, but weird afternoon.....just one of those days. 

Found out my cousin and her daughter in LI have the virus, but at the moment they`re at home, so fingers crossed they don`t get any worse. Not sure how they managed to get a test, but calling my aunt later today and will find out the details.

Have a parcel being delivered today from a friend in Orlando.....he says it`s something we may be missing.....so I`m curious as to what it is. He did say it would be heavy...… apparently it`ll be here this afternoon sometime according to the courier email. I like parcels!!!!

Dinner is chicken curry tonight......I`m making Kyle a pizza up again. Not much else going on......been out an early walk while it was dull, and now the sun is shining so bright, but think it`s to rain later. Again.










































​Have a very happy Friday.......


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning, Schumi.  Sending well thoughts to your cousin and daughter in LI.  I hope they recover with having a very mild version of the virus.  Testing here, is still somewhat hard to get.  Mostly they say, only if a doctor orders it.  

Warmer today. But we are still taking good chances at rain and a thunderstorm some time today. At least the weather guy said sunglasses will be needed today. Yay! And and a big YaY, as weather guy says a full sunny Saturday with close to 70 degrees high. Perfect weekend. So happy.

With that, why yes it is a Friday, and the work week for many homies is at its end.  Yay, again.

Ack, work in way, so later homies.  And yes, tea in hand and a very dark sky.  Still hearing some traffic and a bird or two.  I do like the quiet house though.


----------



## Disxuni

Your cousin and her daughter are in my thoughts, @schumigirl. Hope things get better as quickly as possible. Having a little something arrive sounds exciting though.

Good job on the puzzle, @Lynne G! I personally have never been that good at puzzles.

Just finished my walk, in a little bit might have something for breakfast, then bike afterwards. We discovered Panda Express is open yesterday after I brought it up with my mom so it sounds like we'll be doing that this afternoon for linner (lunch + dinner).

Happy 1st of the month and Friday, homies!


----------



## macraven

Good Friday morning homies!

70’s today for us then 80’s start Saturday


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Well, it has finally happened. I now know someone who has the Covid 19 virus. She and B have been in a few community theater productions, and she also used to see one of the therapists where I work. The local news did a story on her today (her father is fairly prominent in the community). She is currently hospitalized, but the story says she is improving. She is only 18, but has an autoimmune disease. 



Lynne G said:


> Here ya go Charade, and it was only 750 pieces. We like 1,000, and sometimes just the 500.


Wow, that puzzle looks very complicated. 
I also prefer the 1000 piece. I don't think I want to go any higher though. The next one we will work on is only 500 pieces. Its a Florida State University puzzle. Dh picked that one.



schumigirl said:


> Sesame chicken is very easy to make yourself at home.....check Google out if you can`t get it....if you can get it from a restaurant....excellent!!! I love making that dish, haven`t done it for a while.


 Thankfully I can get it from a restaurant. I don't think it will be as good if I try to make it. 



schumigirl said:


> Found out my cousin and her daughter in LI have the virus, but at the moment they`re at home, so fingers crossed they don`t get any worse. Not sure how they managed to get a test, but calling my aunt later today and will find out the details


 Prayers for both of them. Glad to hear that they haven't had to be hospitalized. 



Disxuni said:


> We discovered Panda Express is open yesterday after I brought it up with my mom so it sounds like we'll be doing that this afternoon for linner (lunch + dinner).


They've been running some specials on their app. B and I like Panda, but dh is not a fan. 

I need to make a grocery list and then go to the store. Later today I might try making the "dead aunt" cookies.


----------



## mckennarose

Good morning all!
Good news for starters.... hubby's coworker is home from the hospital!  He's responding to treatment, but will still be out for a while.  He needs a negative test result to return to work.  Unfortunately, dd's grocery store has their first case, they don't know who it is yet but they've started notifying employees.  She's been off work but a lot of her friends and her boyfriend are still working.  And one of the ladies who initially was out at hubby's work is back out.  She couldn't get a test, was sick with the "flu", stayed out for over two weeks but now her husband is positive for the virus.  She has to try to get a test before she can go back.

We had over 3 inches of rain last night and got some water in our basement, ugh!  It never floods, but our backyard was like a swimming pool last night!  Today is cloudy so far, but calm and warmer.  Can't wait for warmer weather!

Our state liquor stores have a curbside pickup situation and this morning I thought I would check for that pink gin to order but all the time slots were filled!  LOL!  By 9 am!  We don't have other options for hard liquor in PA other than the state run liquor stores.  



schumigirl said:


> Found out my cousin and her daughter in LI have the virus, but at the moment they`re at home, so fingers crossed they don`t get any worse. Not sure how they managed to get a test, but calling my aunt later today and will find out the details.


Oh no, I'm sorry!  Praying for a quick recovery with no complications.


schumigirl said:


> Have a parcel being delivered today from a friend in Orlando.....he says it`s something we may be missing.....so I`m curious as to what it is. He did say it would be heavy...… apparently it`ll be here this afternoon sometime according to the courier email. I like parcels!!!


How fun and what a nice surprise!  Let us know what it is!


Lynne G said:


> Testing here, is still somewhat hard to get. Mostly they say, only if a doctor orders it.


It's still very hard to get one here too.  Even if a doctor orders it unless you meet specific requirements.  Do you have antibody testing down by you?  There's a place south of us and when hubby called yesterday, they were booked 3 weeks out!  I'm really hoping it becomes more available.


Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. Well, it has finally happened. I now know someone who has the Covid 19 virus. She and B have been in a few community theater productions, and she also used to see one of the therapists where I work. The local news did a story on her today (her father is fairly prominent in the community). She is currently hospitalized, but the story says she is improving. She is only 18, but has an autoimmune disease.


I'm sorry!  Praying for a quick recovery.


Charade67 said:


> I need to make a grocery list and then go to the store. Later today I might try making the "dead aunt" cookies.


We made them when Bethany mentioned them and they are delicious!


----------



## macraven

Charade 
Does dead aunt cookies mean it’s a passed down recipe?


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Where did you order from Charade?  I see puzzles out almost everywhere.  On a happy note, little one found a Disney puzzle in her closet cleaning.  Ooh unopened and boy has it been hard.


Amazon? Goodwill?...although id be prone to skip those or try to disinfect at least


schumigirl said:


> Found out my cousin and her daughter in LI have the virus, but at the moment they`re at home, so fingers crossed they don`t get any worse. Not sure how they managed to get a test, but calling my aunt later today and will find out the details.


Aw, hope they fare well with it!  Testing is starting to be more available but some of the independently offered ones are being reported rather unreliable


Lynne G said:


> Ack, work in way, so later homies. And yes, tea in hand and a very dark sky. Still hearing some traffic and a bird or two. I do like the quiet house though.


Me too, i tend to wake up at least an hour or so before the household to get that quiet me time to get settled


Disxuni said:


> We discovered Panda Express is open yesterday after I brought it up with my mom so it sounds like we'll be doing that this afternoon for linner (lunch + dinner).


Enjoy, it’s the little things that truly give us joy now. 

Is that the same chain that’s at MCO food court?  Doesn’t sit well on me despite trying multiple times.  None that know of in our general area, again, all independent places like the pizza joints.


macraven said:


> Good Friday morning homies!
> 
> 70’s today for us then 80’s start Saturday


That is amazing.  Don’t think we’ll bump out of the low 50’s & more rain.  Ground like a wet sponge



Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. Well, it has finally happened. I now know someone who has the Covid 19 virus. She and B have been in a few community theater productions, and she also used to see one of the therapists where I work. The local news did a story on her today (her father is fairly prominent in the community). She is currently hospitalized, but the story says she is improving. She is only 18, but has an autoimmune disease.


That’s scary.  Still nobody in our circle has been stricken, thank goodness.


mckennarose said:


> Unfortunately, dd's grocery store has their first case, they don't know who it is yet but they've started notifying employees. She's been off work but a lot of her friends and her boyfriend are still working. And one of the ladies who initially was out at hubby's work is back out. She couldn't get a test, was sick with the "flu", stayed out for over two weeks but now her husband is positive for the virus. She has to try to get a test before she can go back.


The large grocery chains here (giant eagle) had employees infected very early on here.  They shut down whatever store, do that deep steam clean, etc. then back up & running a day later. 


mckennarose said:


> Our state liquor stores have a curbside pickup situation and this morning I thought I would check for that pink gin to order but all the time slots were filled! LOL! By 9 am! We don't have other options for hard liquor in PA other than the state run liquor stores


Don’t know a soul who has been able to grab a time.  I have a bottle & a half of liquor left over from NYE.  Not sure why but just not in the mood for it.  Was never the sort to have a drink when I was feeing stressed or down...a happy drunk 


mckennarose said:


> It's still very hard to get one here too. Even if a doctor orders it unless you meet specific requirements. Do you have antibody testing down by you? There's a place south of us and when hubby called yesterday, they were booked 3 weeks out! I'm really hoping it becomes more available.


Re the antibody testing, are you wanting to donate plasma?  From what I gather it is not something that is in production to be available en masse anytime soon.  Ridiculous, as it is absolutely essential to get people safely back out there.  Some people are already citing privacy issues, stating they will refuse to participate. Just more fuel on this fire.

We are blessed here to have such a strong medical presence here & relatively low infection (thus far at least, TBD once we start to cycle thru the phases). UPMC & AHN both have their own testing in place.  All patients now have mandatory testing, including for those wanting to have elective surgeries.  

UPMC has a promising vaccine awaiting approval for trials.  Between the number of potential vaccines & the new drug treatment showing some promise, it’s a much needed ray of sunshine.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Charade
> Does dead aunt cookies mean it’s a passed down recipe?


It's from a post Bethany made a couple of weeks ago. If I remember correctly, someone on another message board she is on once posted that her aunt made these incredible lemon cream cheese cookies, but wouldn't share the recipe. After the aunt passed on the person found the recipe and on the back of the recipe that aunt had written something like, "Don't share until I am dead."


----------



## keishashadow

Almost forgot, don’t forget to find a pole and dance around it.

happy May Day!  Yes, it is a thing in my neck of the woods


----------



## mckennarose

keishashadow said:


> The large grocery chains here (giant eagle) had employees infected very early on here. They shut down whatever store, do that deep steam clean, etc. then back up & running a day later.


That's how our local Walmart was.... lots of infections early on.  And why they had to put up barricades so people couldn't go into the rest of the store.  The grocery store my youngest works at is a smaller, less frequented store.  I know our Giant had cases early on too.


keishashadow said:


> Don’t know a soul who has been able to grab a time. I have a bottle & a half of liquor left over from NYE. Not sure why but just not in the mood for it. Was never the sort to have a drink when I was feeing stressed or down...a happy drunk


It was surprising to me, since I knew they were doing curbside pickup.  I didn't expect everyone to be buying booze!  I have a ton of rum here, from holiday gifts people give hubby, but I really only like mojitos with it, and I don't know if I can get mint.  Maybe I'll see if we can find some lime and mint this weekend.  I kind of wanted something different for May the 4th....you know...just a little sort of celebration.


keishashadow said:


> Re the antibody testing, are you wanting to donate plasma? From what I gather it is not something that is in production to be available en masse anytime soon. Ridiculous, as it is absolutely essential to get people safely back out there. Some people are already citing privacy issues, stating they will refuse to participate. Just more fuel on this fire.


I have never been able to donate blood, due to my disease(s) so I don't know if I could donate plasma, but I know hubby would.  Because we have so many cases here I'm wondering if some of our family had it and just didn't get really, really sick with it.  Peace of mind, I guess.  


keishashadow said:


> All patients now have mandatory testing, including for those wanting to have elective surgeries.


.
I had not heard of that around here... seems like a good move


keishashadow said:


> UPMC has a promising vaccine awaiting approval for trials. Between the number of potential vaccines & the new drug treatment showing some promise, it’s a much needed ray of sunshine.


We need sunshine!  Personally I wouldn't dream of getting a vaccine that was relatively new, but under the circumstances I think it's needed and I would get it.  Because I'm high risk and we just don't know what would happen to me.  It's too scary.


----------



## Disxuni

@keishashadow I am going to guess, yes, as I never been to MCO. I personally never been to another one (not even the one at CW) except for the one in town and it seems decent enough, but I can see others being kind of "eh" about it. Thanks for the tip @Charade67 I think my mom heard of some deals too.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Good morning all!
> Good news for starters.... hubby's coworker is home from the hospital!  He's responding to treatment, but will still be out for a while.  He needs a negative test result to return to work.  Unfortunately, dd's grocery store has their first case, they don't know who it is yet but they've started notifying employees.  She's been off work but a lot of her friends and her boyfriend are still working.  And one of the ladies who initially was out at hubby's work is back out.  She couldn't get a test, was sick with the "flu", stayed out for over two weeks but now her husband is positive for the virus.  She has to try to get a test before she can go back.
> 
> 
> Oh no, I'm sorry!  Praying for a quick recovery with no complications.
> 
> How fun and what a nice surprise!  Let us know what it is!



Glad to hear the co worker is doing well. It`s good to hear good news anytime....and hope the other person gets the all clear too.....

It was a LOVELY surprise, will post a pic below...…..





keishashadow said:


> View attachment 491984
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, hope they fare well with it!  Testing is starting to be more available but some of the independently offered ones are being reported rather unreliable
> 
> Me too, i tend to wake up at least an hour or so before the household to get that quiet me time to get settled
> 
> Enjoy, it’s the little things that truly give us joy now.
> 
> Is that the same chain that’s at MCO food court?  Doesn’t sit well on me despite trying multiple times.  None that know of in our general area, again, all independent places like the pizza joints.
> 
> That is amazing.  Don’t think we’ll bump out of the low 50’s & more rain.  Ground like a wet sponge



That meme is me all over!!! Tell me I can`t do something......you betcha I want to do it......

I think cousin and daughter are both at high risk, so I`m guessing that`s why they got tested. Yes, I`m hoping they both keep well and don`t get any worse. 

Yes Keisha it`s the same as the one at MCO.....none of them have ever really thrilled us either.....the one at Citywalk is poor too. 

Lots of rain here too last few days......it`s been needed though. 





So, our parcel arrived, and yes it was heavy! And well wrapped up!!!!! 










He sent us the four bottles to the right. 

We had the silver tequila from a previous trip so he thought we`d enjoy the gold. Two of the rums we had previously brought home from Orlando, tried and loved them, so that`s why we got them and one different one. We were over the moon to receive these today......❤

Usually we stock up on our trips as these aren`t easily available over here unless you order them online......and as someone who also loves rum, he knew we`d like them.......and especially this weekend it was very much appreciated. And a beautiful message too which was lovely to read. 

They`ll join the others in our rum and tequila cabinets.....yes, they have one of their own. 

Enjoyed a lovely curry tonight.....delicious. Kyle enjoyed his pizza too.....and that`s him off for a week as he put a weeks vacation in as we were supposed to be away on Sunday.....and it only cost him 4 days vacation as next Friday is VE day....so our Bank Holiday was changed from Monday till Friday. So, he`s off till May 11th now. 

Rain has finally stopped...….but obviously no plans to go out tonight anywhere......thank goodness for Zoom and FaceTime.....

Made mango sorbet for dessert.....lush!!


----------



## Lynne G

What a wonderful gift from your FL friend, Schumi.

Well, lunch was more like brunch, so told littke one to see if Chinese place is open, order now.  Hope so.  I can make Chinese food, but there's something about take out, taste is differently tasty and nicer, since I don’t have to cook.

Hehe, do have chicken cutlets in my kitchen, and just heard neighbor chickens.  Guess those neighbor chickens were not chicken dinner.


----------



## cam757

Back at work today. I don't usually work on Fridays but I left early Wednesday and was out Thursday with a migraine.  Better today so I figured I better come in and get some work done. Glad I did because it was starting to pile up. 

Other than yardwork, no plans for the weekend. Told DH that we should take a drive just to get out of the house so maybe we will do that.  

Ordering pizza from Marcos tonight. Diet is on hold until tomorrow, maybe Monday.


We discovered Panda Express this past year. DH likes it. It's definitely not my favorite but since all our chinese places are closed we have been there several times the last month or so. I usually get the orange chicken. Its okay.

@schumigirl, what a nice gift box.
I hope your cousins are feeling better soon. I am sure it is scary times for them.

Have a good weekend!!!


----------



## Charade67

Great news. The girl I mentioned this morning was released from the hospital this afternoon. She still has quite a bit of recovery ahead of her, but thankfully the doctors felt that she was well enough to continue her recovery from home. 

I went by the Walmart express this afternoon to get some things I couldn't find at Kroger. The Walmart reeked of disinfectant. I appreciate them trying to keep the store as clean as possible, but it made it really hard to breathe while shopping. 



mckennarose said:


> Good morning all!
> Good news for starters.... hubby's coworker is home from the hospital! He's responding to treatment, but will still be out for a while. He needs a negative test result to return to work. Unfortunately, dd's grocery store has their first case, they don't know who it is yet but they've started notifying employees. She's been off work but a lot of her friends and her boyfriend are still working. And one of the ladies who initially was out at hubby's work is back out. She couldn't get a test, was sick with the "flu", stayed out for over two weeks but now her husband is positive for the virus. She has to try to get a test before she can go back.


Wonderful news for the one coworker. Hope the other can get a negative test and go back to work. Also hope that no one else at your daughter's workplace is affected. 




keishashadow said:


> Almost forgot, don’t forget to find a pole and dance around it.


It's a good thing we are social distancing because no one wants to see me do that. 


Schumi - Awesome gift for you. You have some really good friends. 




cam757 said:


> Told DH that we should take a drive just to get out of the house so maybe we will do that.


That sounds like a really good idea. I want to go somewhere that isn't my office or Kroger. 

Looks like we are going to have a very late dinner tonight. We had a late lunch of pizza today.


----------



## macraven

I thought today was Saturday


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> Glad to hear the co worker is doing well. It`s good to hear good news anytime....and hope the other person gets the all clear too.....
> 
> It was a LOVELY surprise, will post a pic below...…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That meme is me all over!!! Tell me I can`t do something......you betcha I want to do it......
> 
> I think cousin and daughter are both at high risk, so I`m guessing that`s why they got tested. Yes, I`m hoping they both keep well and don`t get any worse.
> 
> Yes Keisha it`s the same as the one at MCO.....none of them have ever really thrilled us either.....the one at Citywalk is poor too.
> 
> Lots of rain here too last few days......it`s been needed though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, our parcel arrived, and yes it was heavy! And well wrapped up!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He sent us the four bottles to the right.
> 
> We had the silver tequila from a previous trip so he thought we`d enjoy the gold. Two of the rums we had previously brought home from Orlando, tried and loved them, so that`s why we got them and one different one. We were over the moon to receive these today......❤
> 
> Usually we stock up on our trips as these aren`t easily available over here unless you order them online......and as someone who also loves rum, he knew we`d like them.......and especially this weekend it was very much appreciated. And a beautiful message too which was lovely to read.
> 
> They`ll join the others in our rum and tequila cabinets.....yes, they have one of their own.
> 
> Enjoyed a lovely curry tonight.....delicious. Kyle enjoyed his pizza too.....and that`s him off for a week as he put a weeks vacation in as we were supposed to be away on Sunday.....and it only cost him 4 days vacation as next Friday is VE day....so our Bank Holiday was changed from Monday till Friday. So, he`s off till May 11th now.
> 
> Rain has finally stopped...….but obviously no plans to go out tonight anywhere......thank goodness for Zoom and FaceTime.....
> 
> Made mango sorbet for dessert.....lush!!



Quite the nice “care package” Schumi!!!

Yes they all need there own place to harmonize amongst themselves before consumption.......lol!!!

Save a sip or 3 for me I’m heading that way now!!!

I do believe I have a couple of bottles of 1888, now I have to go look.......


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Well our 17 year old received his High School Diploma today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I typically would not post here about it but I’m like a bubble the size of Jupiter right now I’m so proud of him!!!!!

Let alone to mention the opportunities he has ahead of him.........

Whether I like it or not I think I’m gonna burst!!!!!!!


----------



## Charade67

I'm bummed. I got a text from my brother today. His reception that was supposed to be May 30 has been cancelled. I have already cancelled my hotel reservation and pet sitter.  We are now thinking ofntakimg a trip to GA for fall break. Surely we will be able to travel again in October.



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Well our 17 year old received his High School Diploma today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations to him!!


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Well our 17 year old received his High School Diploma today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I typically would not post here about it but I’m like a bubble the size of Jupiter right now I’m so proud of him!!!!!
> 
> Let alone to mention the opportunities he has ahead of him.........
> 
> Whether I like it or not I think I’m gonna burst!!!!!!!


Woo Hoo !!

I love reading proud papa’s exciting announcement.
Congratulations to your son!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> What a wonderful gift from your FL friend, Schumi.
> 
> Well, lunch was more like brunch, so told littke one to see if Chinese place is open, order now.  Hope so.  I can make Chinese food, but there's something about take out, taste is differently tasty and nicer, since I don’t have to cook.
> 
> Hehe, do have chicken cutlets in my kitchen, and just heard neighbor chickens.  Guess those neighbor chickens were not chicken dinner.




I know, I just said a similar thing a day or so ago....yes, I can recreate, but having it all cooked for me is the best!!! I love cooking but do enjoy those nights off too......I crave Chinese right now!!!! 





cam757 said:


> Back at work today. I don't usually work on Fridays but I left early Wednesday and was out Thursday with a migraine.  Better today so I figured I better come in and get some work done. Glad I did because it was starting to pile up.
> 
> Other than yardwork, no plans for the weekend. Told DH that we should take a drive just to get out of the house so maybe we will do that.
> 
> Ordering pizza from Marcos tonight. Diet is on hold until tomorrow, maybe Monday.
> View attachment 492158
> 
> We discovered Panda Express this past year. DH likes it. It's definitely not my favorite but since all our chinese places are closed we have been there several times the last month or so. I usually get the orange chicken. Its okay.
> 
> @schumigirl, what a nice gift box.
> I hope your cousins are feeling better soon. I am sure it is scary times for them.
> 
> Have a good weekend!!!




Thanks, they seem to be doing ok right now, but it`s a worry for sure......yes, we were very happy with the gift box. 

Migraines are dreadful, I`m glad you`re feeling better now and back to working. Yes, diet should start Monday.....like all diets should...….





Charade67 said:


> Great news. The girl I mentioned this morning was released from the hospital this afternoon. She still has quite a bit of recovery ahead of her, but thankfully the doctors felt that she was well enough to continue her recovery from home.
> 
> I went by the Walmart express this afternoon to get some things I couldn't find at Kroger. The Walmart reeked of disinfectant. I appreciate them trying to keep the store as clean as possible, but it made it really hard to breathe while shopping.
> 
> Wonderful news for the one coworker. Hope the other can get a negative test and go back to work. Also hope that no one else at your daughter's workplace is affected.
> 
> 
> It's a good thing we are social distancing because no one wants to see me do that.
> 
> 
> Schumi - Awesome gift for you. You have some really good friends.
> 
> 
> That sounds like a really good idea. I want to go somewhere that isn't my office or Kroger.
> 
> Looks like we are going to have a very late dinner tonight. We had a late lunch of pizza today.




Glad the girl is doing better. 

Yes, we do have amazing friends. I`m grateful for them every day. 





macraven said:


> I thought today was Saturday




lol......we are all over the place too with days......not a clue this morning what day it was.......then I remembered......bacon!!!! 





DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Quite the nice “care package” Schumi!!!
> 
> Yes they all need there own place to harmonize amongst themselves before consumption.......lol!!!
> 
> Save a sip or 3 for me I’m heading that way now!!!
> 
> I do believe I have a couple of bottles of 1888, now I have to go look.......





DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Well our 17 year old received his High School Diploma today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I typically would not post here about it but I’m like a bubble the size of Jupiter right now I’m so proud of him!!!!!
> 
> Let alone to mention the opportunities he has ahead of him.........
> 
> Whether I like it or not I think I’m gonna burst!!!!!!!



Yes, it was very kind.....so many thoughtful folks out there....

Congrats to your soon......it`s such an exciting time with it all ahead of them. I remember when Kyle graduated from University with his Masters Degree in Chemical Engineering......unbelievably proud.....and you`re correct, so many choices out there ahead of them!! 




So, it is Saturday I think......bacon day. 

Don`t think there`s any rain forecast today at all, so we should get out our daily once a day walk and then I have no idea how to pass the rest of the day. A little housework probably and not much else.

Might make some shortbread as I have more flour now. 

Lunch is charcuterie plate with spicy shrimp too.....and tonight is takeout pizza.......when Tom phoned up last week, he was changing what he usually gets.....the guy has your number and orders listed on a computer when you call....so the guy automatically put it through.......Tom had to tell him er, slight alteration......guess all three of us are creatures of habit.

It`s so bright this morning..….the sea looks gorgeous but with a weird mist hanging around. 














































​ 

Have a great weekend.........


----------



## Lynne G

Yay! A Saturday is upon us. I woke up, I was like, hmm, sorta light out. 10 minutes later my alarm went off. Oops, forgot to turn it off. Yeah, after all this time, I am just on auto awake time.

At least the first wash is done and just put the next load in. Will take my shower after the wash is done. Fresh towels are so nice.

Big WOOT! DisneyLife’s son graduated. Proud Papa indeed so.

Cam, I hope you are feeling better. Migraine headaches are terrible. From the winds this past Thursday, we had some more yard work to do. Every so often, the grass needs mowing. In the summer, it’s like every week.

Schumi has me at mentioning bacon. Hope you got on a morning walk. We will have a nice day here. Close to around 70F the high. Little one had shorts on yesterday, as the high was 65F, so I am sure shorts will be worn this weekend.

Saw on the news around Keisha’s area is going to be less stay at home. And thankfully, road repair is now allowed. While we are not driving as much, so much road work around us, with two detours of popular roads. Will be glad when all level, smooth streets.

With that, Chinese lunch was tasty.  None was left, so I guess we were all hungry.  An 8 pm pizza was a perfect dinner choice.  We tried a pizza place we don’t use that much, busy, as we were certainly not the only ones wanting pizza last night.  It was a large pizza and I think only 2 slices were left.  I haven’t looked yet, but the kids were up late last night.  Those leftover slices may have not lasted until this morning.

So that ever happy time for tea in a quiet house.  Beep.  Time to get that wash out. 

Super happy Saturday.  And hehe,



And a cat funny:


----------



## macraven

Thanks Schumi and Lynne for reminding me it is Saturday again today
Like a scene out of Ground Hog Day


----------



## buckeev




----------



## macraven

like your red car


----------



## schumigirl

Busy day...….

Been another beautiful day here today....did some gardening, little bit of housework and some baking......

Anyone for shortbread? Kyle said it is the crumbliest and most buttery shortbread he`s ever tasted......it is gorgeous!!! Even if I say so myself.....












Pizza was good as usual......then....we had a discussion as to whether to have wine or rum...….we both won...




















A night of tv ahead......we did have a zoom family chat earlier, that was lovely.......

Hope all are having a good Saturday........


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> Busy day...….
> 
> Been another beautiful day here today....did some gardening, little bit of housework and some baking......
> 
> Anyone for shortbread? Kyle said it is the crumbliest and most buttery shortbread he`s ever tasted......it is gorgeous!!! Even if I say so myself.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza was good as usual......then....we had a discussion as to whether to have wine or rum...….we both won...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A night of tv ahead......we did have a zoom family chat earlier, that was lovely.......
> 
> Hope all are having a good Saturday........



Very busy day here also, sounds like quite the compromise on drinks  

I don’t believe I ever asked if you 2 have opened the 7 Tiki?


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Count me in for shortbread! That looks amazing! Any secrets to your recipe?


----------



## macraven

Schumi
How long did it take you to poke all the holes in each square of the shortbread?

Should we make this a contest and the winner gets a prize?
Or a piece of that shortbread?


----------



## macraven

It’s 84 here and the ac is on.
Was outside to start some yard work dressed like winter.
lasted not long...


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Very busy day here also, sounds like quite the compromise on drinks
> 
> I don’t believe I ever asked if you 2 have opened the 7 Tiki?




It was an easy discussion......I’ve been eyeing up this one bottle I discovered all week.......Tom had ginger beer so he wanted rum......

I didn’t mention that rum!?? How rude of me......yes, we opened it and you were right, it was slightly different, but made for a good mixer in a cocktail....... I’m so sorry, I could have sworn I mentioned it before!!! Maybe too many rums......





Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Count me in for shortbread! That looks amazing! Any secrets to your recipe?




Nope, no secrets there.......plain flour, I think you may call it all purpose flour, sugar and butter.....lots of butter ......there are other recipes that use eggs and so on, but this is the recipe for petticoat tails as it’s known, you’re supposed to cut it into triangles....but, I like the two bite size portions......mix four and sugar, then rub the butter in and split into two large rounds or squares and bake for 22 minutes. So good!!!





macraven said:


> Schumi
> How long did it take you to poke all the holes in each square of the shortbread?
> 
> Should we make this a contest and the winner gets a prize?
> Or a piece of that shortbread?



I do it with a fork......lol......takes no time at all........it’s quite rustic.....wherever the fork lands......

If I make it to go with a dessert like lemon posset or syllabub when we have friends for dinner, I do make them slightly neater and into circles, looks better on the plate....but, so good!!!

Your weather sounds gorgeous.....we have 48F right now, although it is just after 10pm.



Today has gone so quickly.......although isn’t the nicest weekend as tomorrow we should have been heading up to Manchester Airport hotel for the night.......but, hey ho......we have a lot to be thankful for.......

Last glass of wine for tonight coming up.......


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> It was an easy discussion......I’ve been eyeing up this one bottle I discovered all week.......Tom had ginger beer so he wanted rum......
> 
> I didn’t mention that rum!?? How rude of me......yes, we opened it and you were right, it was slightly different, but made for a good mixer in a cocktail....... I’m so sorry, I could have sworn I mentioned it before!!! Maybe too many rums......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, no secrets there.......plain flour, I think you may call it all purpose flour, sugar and butter.....lots of butter ......there are other recipes that use eggs and so on, but this is the recipe for petticoat tails as it’s known, you’re supposed to cut it into triangles....but, I like the two bite size portions......mix four and sugar, then rub the butter in and split into two large rounds or squares and bake for 22 minutes. So good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do it with a fork......lol......takes no time at all........it’s quite rustic.....wherever the fork lands......
> 
> If I make it to go with a dessert like lemon posset or syllabub when we have friends for dinner, I do make them slightly neater and into circles, looks better on the plate....but, so good!!!
> 
> Your weather sounds gorgeous.....we have 48F right now, although it is just after 10pm.
> 
> 
> 
> Today has gone so quickly.......although isn’t the nicest weekend as tomorrow we should have been heading up to Manchester Airport hotel for the night.......but, hey ho......we have a lot to be thankful for.......
> 
> Last glass of wine for tonight coming up.......



Too many rums is a good thing!


----------



## Lynne G

No rum here.  Grey goose slushy to go with burgers on the grill.  Was such a nice day out.  Warm too, but 10 degrees lower than Mac, so no need to turn on AC yet.  Car window and house windows open this afternoon too, as was so pleasant. 

Chill time, and that is a good thing.  And ooh, shortbread cookies are a favorite of mine.  Drooling at Schumi’s picture of her baking.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> No rum here.  Grey goose slushy to go with burgers on the grill.  Was such a nice day out.  Warm too, but 10 degrees lower than Mac, so no need to turn on AC yet.  Car window and house windows open this afternoon too, as was so pleasant.
> 
> Chill time, and that is a good thing.  And ooh, shortbread cookies are a favorite of mine.  Drooling at Schumi’s picture of her baking.



Sounds like a great combo also!

I’m outside Texas Roadhouse waiting for ribeyes!!!!!


----------



## Disxuni

Congrats on the diploma for your son, @DisneyLifePapioNe! Also, Texas Roadhouse, yum! 

Btw, I had the Panda Express yesterday as planned and while it wasn't the best I ever had, it still hit the spot for a quick Chinese fix.

Good looking pics of the food and the drinks! Hope all the homies are having a good Saturday!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Light  on for all the Homies.......

Still hoping a grey goose slushy is going to arrive soon!?!!?!??!?!!!


----------



## macraven

Thanx homie!
Hate to come in the house when it is dark and step on a pet squeeze toy


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, bottle put away, sorry DisneyLife.  

 on here too, as getting to be bedtime soon.  Haha,


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Thanx homie!
> Hate to come in the house when it is dark and step on a pet squeeze toy


Or a Lego.


----------



## macraven




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Charade67 said:


> Or a Lego.



Closing blinds tonight and step on a paint pack.......


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone, sorry it took me long to respond but it seems one thing after another and I get distracted. I want to say thank you to everyone for the condolences for my SIL. Also thank you for the well wishes for Liv. She has good and bad days so try and work with it.



I started packing up more stuff today. Just in case we can make the move in a couple of months I want to be ready. The sad part was finding out Universal is delaying epic universe for a year so figure Brian won't get that final interview for awhile. He is starting to look at other jobs.

My recovery is just about good. Still some light muscle pain if I bend or lift. The hot flashes are back so working on some natural stuff.

We have been getting local take out a couple of times a week then I cook. I use to enjoy going to the store almost daily now I can't stand the grocery store so only go once maybe twice a week.

I only got to look at a few pages so sorry if I don't get everyone.

Schumi...what a nice gift from your friend enjoy them. Your shortbread looks awesome. I love a good one with some tea. I hope your family in LI  is better soon. Hope Kyle enjoys his week off.

DLPN congrats on your son's graduation. Sorry he couldn't have a ceremony. My Charlie is sad a bit about missing senior stuff. I hope you enjoyed the rib eyes. Texas Roadhouse is good.

Mcrose glad that the co worker is on the mend. I hope your daughter's friends and boyfriend are negative. It is scary when it hits close. We do not have any type of antibody test here yet and not sure when. I Hope your swimming pool dries up soon. I hear you on the nice weather. I understand how you feel about vaccines we usually don't for reasons but we probably will for this one.

Monykalyn congratulations to your daughters. Liv is looking forward to starting UCF in the fall. Liv is going to do forensic science. The compass program looks good. Sorry no France, but I love the new chicks.

Mac I am glad your getting better weather. I was thinking of you when the governor opened up. I am glad that you are staying safe at home. I hope the kitties are keeping you entertained.

Cam I am glad you are feeling better migraines are awful. Panda Express is okay in a pinch, we have a couple of good places here. Please I go to bed every night and wake up saying watching what I eat today... not happening. A drive sounds nice I want to do that but Brian is spending all his time on the house. I might at least take a little walk around.

Charade I am glad to hear the girl is home to recover it's much better. I am sorry about your brother's wedding a trip in the fall sounds nice. It is possible this may be around for a long time so we will need to find innovative ways to travel and see family and friends. I am allergic to smells and that would have put me over. I am tired of grocery store home. The new paint in the house helps.

Keisha sorry the rain would interfere with the activity for your mom, that sounds like a great way to make their day. Having your hair done by Lil sounds like fun, hey you never know she might do a good dye job! I like pastry cream, pudding filling I am not picky when it comes to a Boston cream. It's also my favoritr donut.

Lynne glad you were able to get Chinese and it was good. Road work is a pain but as long as the road is smooth at the end worth it. Hope it goes quick. Tea sounds good but will have to switch to ice soon.

 agavegirl, kstar, robo, viki, elas, tink, buckkev and the rest of the SANS family.


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie…..glad things are better for you.....hope it continues. 



Sunday again......we`ve had heavy rain most of the night, but didn't go out a walk this morning as the woods would have saturated and just full of mud, so will wait till it dries out a little more. 

Egg white omelette this morning with some blueberries, no idea what`s for lunch, but dinner is a very calorie laden but gorgeous steak pie.....diced beef I slow cooked overnight in ale, lots of ground peppercorns and beef stock, will pop in the oven later with puff pastry on top....lush!!! 

Not much else going on today......maybe an old movie this afternoon....
































​


----------



## Lynne G

HaHa. 

A quiet house this Sunday morning here. When I woke up, the little bit of traffic sounded like there was wet roads. Not hearing as much now. three loads of wash, and I should be good. Enjoying some tea, and a piece of pound cake. Will most likely enjoy eggs with the kids when they get up. I am a good sleeper, so I generally hear when they go to bed, but I go right back to sleep and don’t bother to check the clock. I am guessing it was around midnight or 1 am.

So, rain for now should be outta here, but more rain to come as the day turns into late afternoon and early evening. Yes, starting another week with rain predicted every day, and our flirts with 60’s and 70’s high temps will end with this week as well. Seems the ending days this week predicted highs are in the low 50’s. Ah May. And a week from today is our Mother’s Day. Bittersweet one it will be for me this year.

With that, a get the trash out day. And ready for another work week. Joy, no holiday Monday for several more weeks. Meaning, I may want a four day work week. Long weekends are always welcome.

Back to surfing with my remote.  Early programming always seem to have so many commercial programs.

With that, Bobbie, glad to hear you are getting better, and hope Liv has more good day and much fewer bad days. Hope she does get to attend class in the Fall.  Little one still has not heard if campus will be open or not this Fall.  Since they start mid August, I am hoping the school does have full campus this Fall.  I can see all still required to wear a mask, and much smaller classes. 

Yum, more tasty food at Schumi’s home. Perfect Sunday to me, when relaxing is the movements today.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I am up way too early for a Sunday. Caspian decided that someone else needed to be awake this morning. I finally got up and paid some bills. 
It looks like we may have to purchase a new computer soon. Our old Mac desktop is getting slower and slower. We have decided that when we do replace it we won't get another desk top. We will go with a laptop this time..

Yesterday we decided that we just had to get away from the house, so we went to one of our state parks. We did a long walk around the river and B picked up a hitchhiker. 

She also had a ladybug on her at one point. 
I am way too out of shape to do walks like this. I was exhausted when we finished and had a bad headache from the heat. It wasn't all bad though. The best part was the butterflies. At one point there must have been at least 2 dozen butterflies flying around us. It was really cool. 

Back in 2013 B planted a little tree in this park, so we decided to go check on it. 






schumigirl said:


> Anyone for shortbread?


 I'll take apiece. They look really good.




Lynne G said:


> Warm too, but 10 degrees lower than Mac, so no need to turn on AC yet. Car window and house windows open this afternoon too, as was so pleasant.


I love days when i can open windows. I hope it stays like this for a while. 



Disxuni said:


> Btw, I had the Panda Express yesterday as planned and while it wasn't the best I ever had, it still hit the spot for a quick Chinese fix.


 The Panda near me is pretty good, but I still prefer food from a regular restaurant. I tried to order Chinese last night, but the phone was always busy. I hope that meant the restaurant was busy and not closed. 




bobbie68 said:


> My recovery is just about good. Still some light muscle pain if I bend or lift. The hot flashes are back so working on some natural stuff.


Glad to hear you are doing well. 

I am going to try to get in a little nap if the cat will cooperate.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

bobbie68 said:


> Hi everyone, sorry it took me long to respond but it seems one thing after another and I get distracted. I want to say thank you to everyone for the condolences for my SIL. Also thank you for the well wishes for Liv. She has good and bad days so try and work with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I started packing up more stuff today. Just in case we can make the move in a couple of months I want to be ready. The sad part was finding out Universal is delaying epic universe for a year so figure Brian won't get that final interview for awhile. He is starting to look at other jobs.
> 
> My recovery is just about good. Still some light muscle pain if I bend or lift. The hot flashes are back so working on some natural stuff.
> 
> We have been getting local take out a couple of times a week then I cook. I use to enjoy going to the store almost daily now I can't stand the grocery store so only go once maybe twice a week.
> 
> I only got to look at a few pages so sorry if I don't get everyone.
> 
> Schumi...what a nice gift from your friend enjoy them. Your shortbread looks awesome. I love a good one with some tea. I hope your family in LI  is better soon. Hope Kyle enjoys his week off.
> 
> DLPN congrats on your son's graduation. Sorry he couldn't have a ceremony. My Charlie is sad a bit about missing senior stuff. I hope you enjoyed the rib eyes. Texas Roadhouse is good.
> 
> Mcrose glad that the co worker is on the mend. I hope your daughter's friends and boyfriend are negative. It is scary when it hits close. We do not have any type of antibody test here yet and not sure when. I Hope your swimming pool dries up soon. I hear you on the nice weather. I understand how you feel about vaccines we usually don't for reasons but we probably will for this one.
> 
> Monykalyn congratulations to your daughters. Liv is looking forward to starting UCF in the fall. Liv is going to do forensic science. The compass program looks good. Sorry no France, but I love the new chicks.
> 
> Mac I am glad your getting better weather. I was thinking of you when the governor opened up. I am glad that you are staying safe at home. I hope the kitties are keeping you entertained.
> 
> Cam I am glad you are feeling better migraines are awful. Panda Express is okay in a pinch, we have a couple of good places here. Please I go to bed every night and wake up saying watching what I eat today... not happening. A drive sounds nice I want to do that but Brian is spending all his time on the house. I might at least take a little walk around.
> 
> Charade I am glad to hear the girl is home to recover it's much better. I am sorry about your brother's wedding a trip in the fall sounds nice. It is possible this may be around for a long time so we will need to find innovative ways to travel and see family and friends. I am allergic to smells and that would have put me over. I am tired of grocery store home. The new paint in the house helps.
> 
> Keisha sorry the rain would interfere with the activity for your mom, that sounds like a great way to make their day. Having your hair done by Lil sounds like fun, hey you never know she might do a good dye job! I like pastry cream, pudding filling I am not picky when it comes to a Boston cream. It's also my favoritr donut.
> 
> Lynne glad you were able to get Chinese and it was good. Road work is a pain but as long as the road is smooth at the end worth it. Hope it goes quick. Tea sounds good but will have to switch to ice soon.
> 
> agavegirl, kstar, robo, viki, elas, tink, buckkev and the rest of the SANS family.



Congrats to Charlie and the whole fam also!!!

It is a bit of a bummer not being able to do a normal ceremony for graduation, our school has done something’s that were fun, the drive thru ceremony when receiving his diploma was fun, after Taylor got his my wife started honking then the place turned into a honking mad house!!!!!! It was fun.

They do have a regular ceremony planned for August, but by then I have a feeling they will wave it off.....


----------



## macraven

Good Sunday morning homies
Another day in the 80’s here in Georgia 

Nice to see many here having plans today.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Mac:


----------



## macraven

Totally my plans today!


----------



## cam757

Hi All,

Sunday again...no plans today...that is becoming a sad routine. DH went fishing with his dad today so hopefully speckled trout for dinner.  

Worked in my mom's yard yesterday. First cut for her backyard so it was rough. Ended up throwing a belt on the lawn tractor. I think one of the thousands of little sticks I ran over must of knocked it off. DH got it moving again though. Came home and did a little baking. I bought a 3lb bag of lemons so I made a lemon loaf cake. It turned out nice. Then tbones and baked potatoes for dinner.

Warm one here today, 85 degrees but i keep reading that temps will go way down through the middle of the month. The weather is just as screwy as 2020 has been. 

@bobbie64, glad you are on the upswing. Hope things continue to improve.




Charade67 said:


> Great news. The girl I mentioned this morning was released from the hospital this afternoon.


Wonderful news!!



Charade67 said:


> I appreciate them trying to keep the store as clean as possible, but it made it really hard to breathe while shopping.



I know what you mean. Sometimes those cleaners and disinfectant sprays can be nauseating. 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Well our 17 year old received his High School Diploma today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yay!!! Congrats to your son!!



schumigirl said:


> Anyone for shortbread? Kyle said it is the crumbliest and most buttery shortbread he`s ever tasted......it is gorgeous!!! Even if I say so myself.....



They look delicious!!! I can taste the butter from here



Charade67 said:


> Back in 2013 B planted a little tree in this park, so we decided to go check on it.



What a cool thing to do. Very neat pics!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## Charade67

This day is rapidly going downhill.
I am attempting to make the "dead aunt" cookies, and it looks like my hand mixer is about to die. I think I've had it at leat 20 years, so I guess it is time to replace it. 

I talked to my next door neighbor this afternoon. She told me that her husband has taken a job 4 hours away. Once he is able to actually go to the job, he will be staying there during the week and only coming home on weekends. She said that they will eventually sell the house and move to the new city. 

A good friend's mother was taken to the hospital last night with a heart attack.  She is stable now, but she is also obese, diabetic, has some kidney failure, and the onset of demetia. Things do not look good. 

DLPN - The cat is beautiful. I love those blue eyes. My cat joined our Zoom meeting today. 


I'm off to go shop for hand mixers.


----------



## schumigirl

cam......lemon loaf cake sounds lovely! Anything lemon is good with me......and nice weather too......lol....yes, the shortbread is very, very buttery! So good though! And finished now......lol.....



Rain hasn’t really stopped all day here, and even hailstones at one point. But, it has been nice to see some rain after so long.

Definitely feeling like Groundhog Day now......I think so many are missing family now too. I live a long way away from mine, 7 hours roughly......but even folks who live close to their families can’t see them either.......we’re all the same. Technology has helped though with Zoom and FaceTime.

Contact with friends has been essential too though.....being able to keep chatting to them through ipads has been priceless.

Hope your Sunday has been a good one......


----------



## Lynne G

Some laughs and cries going through some of mom’s stuff. 

Made my own Mac and cheese and it was tasty. Now chilling with the sun shining.

Haha, grabbed a hand sanitizer from BBW, as was missing one I had in my purse, and I smelled like the winter November holiday. Oops. Like the green goddess one I see is left in my car, that little one took from my purse. Quite the different smells I found in my closet cleaning.

Pretty cat, DisneyLife.  Love the blue eyes.

Charade, good luck shopping.  I go through mixers, so I buy a cheap enough one, I just replace every so many years.  Depends on how much I use it.  Not many lately, apparently, as have not bought one in several years. 

Cam, you were busy today. If I was not so tired from my day going through stuff, I would get to planting flower bulbs I bought. The big bag of dirt has sat there unused since last weekend, when I did not get the time either. Maybe I will try one night this week.

Have a sweet Sunday night, homies.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Charade, good luck shopping. I go through mixers, so I buy a cheap enough one, I just replace every so many years. Depends on how much I use it. Not many lately, apparently, as have not bought one in several years.


I don’t use mine very often, so even a cheap one should last awhile. I ended up ordering  one that is inexpensive, but not the cheapest one out there. It got a good review on Consumer Reports.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, it`s always bittersweet going through parents things when they pass, yes, sad and happy too...….



Beautiful day here after a night of rain and a little bit of fog......most exciting thing today is adding some more items to my grocery order for Thursday…..

As Kyle has this week off we all slept late this morning for the first time in years...….it was nice!!!! 

A few folks to chat to today on Zoom.....and that`s about Monday. 

No idea what to do for food tonight yet...….





































Have a fabulous Monday...……..
​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  

Guess I was tired, as alarm went off, and I was like what?  Oh yeah, Monday. 

So up and been signed in for almost an hour, and all seems quiet. Will be busy, as older one is starting his last 2 weeks of school, and has a big assignment due by 5 pm today. But one of us will be sleeping late, as little one finished her last final this weekend, so she is done. She has already locked in her classes for the Fall, but is not fond of the scheduled classes. I think she will try to tweak if she gets the chance. She always seems to start earlier than older one. So, by the end of summer, we will see if kids are still online or not.

Seems so many went to a newly opened shore park, and after being open 1 day, they closed the park down, and not sure when they will open again.  I can see why so many wanted to be there.  It was the warmest day we have had in many a month, and mostly sunny. 

Last of the trash went out last night, and got wet doing it. Rain started right around dinner time.

Charade, nice you found a new mixer.  I use CR for some purchases too.  I like knowing when a product is reviewed and which they recommend.

Back to routine, homies, as many of us, this week day work week has begun.  Monday, yeah, Monday.  A SW fans punny rejoicing calendar date.  Yay!   Indeed, May this 4th be with you all! 



Smile, it’s good for ya.


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 










macraven said:


> You have been making a lot of masks and they look lovely.
> That is very generous of you.



Thanks Mac....I’am enjoying it.




Charade67 said:


> I need to get back to work soon but I will leave you with this. Remember the long, straight hair from last week? This is what it looks like now.



You have beautiful thick hair.




keishashadow said:


> Robbie the correct size of elastic is unavailable here, so many making masks due to large health care presence. Such cute patterned material you have!



I have found a place locally here that carries a nice elastic that comes from France. It is more comfortable to the ear. It is sold by the yard and is very reasonable.  I ordered some Hedwig material for masks.




Disxuni said:


> I finally manage to come on and this is one of the first things I see! I've missed you! I've missed all my homies! I've finally come home!



Good to see you post Disxumi 





agavegirl1 said:


> Tried a new beverage last night. I think I prefer our traditional brandy old fashioned. This is a Skrewball peanut butter whiskey old fashioned.
> We are going to try some of the other recipes and they are mostly dessert drinks. This whiskey is sweet and made for sipping.



Looks good.




mckennarose said:


> Good news! Hubby is NEGATIVE for the virus!



Great to hear your hubby is negative.




schumigirl said:


> That reminds me of a beignet story......





schumigirl said:


> I swear....sitting in POFQ food court......I yelled out...is that it!!! Guess I didn`t listen to the full description! Or I had a really bad completely empty beignet.......



I had my first beignet in New Orleans at Cafe Monde in the late 80’s. They are served warm and they were delicious. They melted in your mouth.

Hubby and I were sitting there having our coffee and beignets and Paul Prudhomme (he was a chef who was on TV years ago. He was from Louisiana and was known for his Cajun creole cuisine) came riding by on his motor scooter and he was so big you could only see a portion of the wheels as he drove by. A guy walked by and said “Paul got that big eating to many beignets”....we looked at each other and put our beignets down for a minute....LOL.

I bought some of the mix and tried it at home and it didn’t taste the same.




agavegirl1 said:


> Today, we made a Boston Cream Pie (chiffon cake with custard filling and chocolate glaze) from a recipe in a 1972 Better Homes and Gardens cookbook.



Wow....looks great.




Charade67 said:


> Dh went out last night and bought several packs of hamburger and chicken. He said that he got the last of the hamburger, so it looks like the panic has already started.



Yep...just when the meat at the stores here locally were being stocked nicely people started panic buying again too.




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I must be part of the odd bunch also.......although I don’t see my self as odd.......I love pineapple on pizza, Hawaiian pizza I have loved since I was a kid.....even with snow outside it transported me to a tropical place!!!



There is a great pizza place around here that has a pizza called the “The Cryin  Hawaiian” it has ham, pineapple. Jalapeños and a spicy sauce. It is delicious.




Monykalyn said:


> Oh-and we added 2 new babies to the flock. The breed originated around Faverolle France so we do have a bit of France still. They are funny, clutzy chatty things already. The puppy isn't sure what to make of them either.



Good to see you post Monykalyn . Cute new baby chicks.




schumigirl said:


> Found out my cousin and her daughter in LI have the virus, but at the moment they`re at home, so fingers crossed they don`t get any worse. Not sure how they managed to get a test, but calling my aunt later today and will find out the details.



Prayers for your family Schumi that they get well soon.




schumigirl said:


> We had the silver tequila from a previous trip so he thought we`d enjoy the gold. Two of the rums we had previously brought home from Orlando, tried and loved them, so that`s why we got them and one different one. We were over the moon to receive these today......❤



What a lovely gift. It was so nice that your friend in Orlando wanted to make sure you were able to enjoy some nice rums to mix your cocktails with.




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Well our 17 year old received his High School Diploma today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congratulations to your son.








Charade67 said:


> I'm bummed. I got a text from my brother today. His reception that was supposed to be May 30 has been cancelled. I have already cancelled my hotel reservation and pet sitter. We are now thinking ofntakimg a trip to GA for fall break. Surely we will be able to travel again in October.



Sorry to hear your brother will not be able to celebrate his reception.




schumigirl said:


> Anyone for shortbread? Kyle said it is the crumbliest and most buttery shortbread he`s ever tasted......it is gorgeous!!! Even if I say so myself.....



Wow....that shortbread looks delicious.




bobbie68 said:


> My recovery is just about good. Still some light muscle pain if I bend or lift. The hot flashes are back so working on some natural stuff.



Glad to hear your recovering well.




cam757 said:


> Warm one here today, 85 degrees but i keep reading that temps will go way down through the middle of the month. The weather is just as screwy as 2020 has been.



Weather here has been warm and sunny, but after today we are going back into the low 60’s.




Lynne G said:


> Some laughs and cries going through some of mom’s stuff.






Shout out to Tink, Pattyw, Squirlz, and all the Sans family 


Weather has been so nice here the last couple of days. Hubby and I went for a ride in his convertible on Saturday. Enjoyed the sun and the cruise.

Weather is going to start getting cooler tomorrow.

Have been doing a little work in the sunken garden, making masks and doing some much needed housework. Finally went up to my office to do some much needed filing of paperwork that’s piled on my desk.

My project today is to clean guest rooms upstairs.

It was in the newspaper here Friday that the Governor is going to start opening things in stages. We will see how things works out.

My prayer for you all is that you and your family are healthy and you have all you need to stay comfy at home.

Have a great Monday Sans family.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, you are so kind making those masks.  Glad to hear all doing well, and sending thanks to your sister I met a few years ago, and thanks to all medical professionals.  

Sunny here, but that Pooh blustery day. 35mph winds this afternoon.

Time for coffee. Tea done, and need more caffeine.

Ah, Monday.....


----------



## schumigirl

Good to see you Robo........sounds like you’re keeping busy, and the masks sound lovely.

I do like the sound of that pizza.......anything spicy with pineapple and I’m in!!



I have a kitchen aid hand blender, I’ll get fed up with the colour before it breaks down. Food processor is a Kitchen Aid too, but we had a Kenwood Chef for years.......the dream food processor of every UK woman for many years........KA are much prettier, and quite addictive to buy all the accessories and equipment they sell!!




Spoke to my aunt in LI today and cousin and her family are much better. Cousin is a high school English teacher, so you can imagine how busy she is with all her students. 14 hour days and longer are normal now. But, I was glad to hear they’re all ok.

Beautiful evening here.......but quite chilly out of the sun.

Still muddling through Homeland......on season 3 now.

Had very simple dinner of chicken noodle soup and grilled turkey, brie and cranberry sandwiches, well, Kyle had plain old sharp cheddar in his. Not a brie fan. It went down well.

Time for some tv........


----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Not too much to post about today. Spent most of the day dealing with insurance. 

I did get some good news today. I got an email from Busch Gardens. They will extend our membership by however many months they have to remain closed.  They also gave us a free upgrade from basic membership to unlimited. Among other things, this will mean no blackout dates. 




Lynne G said:


> as little one finished her last final this weekend, so she is done. She has already locked in her classes for the Fall,


 B has one more final tomorrow and a couple of assignments due for her online class and then her semester is done.  She also has fall classes set and will be taking 4 online classes over the summer. 



Robo56 said:


> You have beautiful thick hair.


 Thank you. Sometimes it is a pain to deal with, but I usually like it. 



Robo56 said:


> It was in the newspaper here Friday that the Governor is going to start opening things in stages. We will see how things works out.


 Ours announced today that we may start opening up in stages next week. 



schumigirl said:


> I have a kitchen aid hand blender, I’ll get fed up with the colour before it breaks down.


 The one I ordered is a Kitchen Aid. I'm getting a blue one - my favorite color. 

I think tonight is going to be a mindless TV night. B says she wants to play HP trivia, but not until she finishes all her schoolwork.


----------



## macraven

Did anyone read today’s Attraction Magazine Newsletter?

Article that UO City Walk will partially open May 11.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

macraven said:


> Did anyone read today’s Attraction Magazine Newsletter?
> 
> Article that UO City Walk will partially open May 11.


Wow that would be great!


----------



## macraven

I read the article but the info was not released by UO but by the online Attraction magazine.

A poster created a thread about it and linked the info/ the article.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Robo56 said:


> Good morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 492598
> 
> View attachment 492599
> 
> View attachment 492600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mac....I’am enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have beautiful thick hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have found a place locally here that carries a nice elastic that comes from France. It is more comfortable to the ear. It is sold by the yard and is very reasonable.  I ordered some Hedwig material for masks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you post Disxumi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear your hubby is negative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my first beignet in New Orleans at Cafe Monde in the late 80’s. They are served warm and they were delicious. They melted in your mouth.
> 
> Hubby and I were sitting there having our coffee and beignets and Paul Prudhomme (he was a chef who was on TV years ago. He was from Louisiana and was known for his Cajun creole cuisine) came riding by on his motor scooter and he was so big you could only see a portion of the wheels as he drove by. A guy walked by and said “Paul got that big eating to many beignets”....we looked at each other and put our beignets down for a minute....LOL.
> 
> I bought some of the mix and tried it at home and it didn’t taste the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...just when the meat at the stores here locally were being stocked nicely people started panic buying again too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a great pizza place around here that has a pizza called the “The Cryin  Hawaiian” it has ham, pineapple. Jalapeños and a spicy sauce. It is delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you post Monykalyn . Cute new baby chicks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers for your family Schumi that they get well soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely gift. It was so nice that your friend in Orlando wanted to make sure you were able to enjoy some nice rums to mix your cocktails with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to your son.
> 
> View attachment 492596
> 
> View attachment 492597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear your brother will not be able to celebrate his reception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....that shortbread looks delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear your recovering well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weather here has been warm and sunny, but after today we are going back into the low 60’s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shout out to Tink, Pattyw, Squirlz, and all the Sans family
> 
> 
> Weather has been so nice here the last couple of days. Hubby and I went for a ride in his convertible on Saturday. Enjoyed the sun and the cruise.
> 
> Weather is going to start getting cooler tomorrow.
> 
> Have been doing a little work in the sunken garden, making masks and doing some much needed housework. Finally went up to my office to do some much needed filing of paperwork that’s piled on my desk.
> 
> My project today is to clean guest rooms upstairs.
> 
> It was in the newspaper here Friday that the Governor is going to start opening things in stages. We will see how things works out.
> 
> My prayer for you all is that you and your family are healthy and you have all you need to stay comfy at home.
> 
> Have a great Monday Sans family.



That pizza sounds really good!!!


----------



## KStarfish82

Hi everyone!

It is amazing how many pages add up here when I don't check daily!

Well our Gov. finally called it on Friday....no school for the remainder of the academic year.  No clue what summer will bring.

Anyone seen the HBO movie "Bad Education" starring Hugh Jackman?  I haven't had a chance to watch it yet but I want to see it.  Roslyn Schools are the neighboring district of where I currently work now so it hit really close to home.


----------



## macraven




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


>



Hi Mac!!!


----------



## agavegirl1

Hi Mac.  I am doing my usual harvesting cartoons from every site I'm on....mind if I share some?


----------



## macraven

Share them 

no nudes in them I hope....


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a Tuesday is here!  Taco Tuesday,



Yay, see today is the day Mac does her Taco Bell run.  So all, get a taco today, maybe even two.  Not sure we will.  Little one, yesterday, made chicken tacos for us.  They were perfect and so tasty.  I assume though, today lunch may be Taco Bell or that chicken place.  Got a coupon for free fries from that chicken place , so extra fries are always happily enjoyed by the men in our home.  

With that, maybe some Harvest Moon from Agavegirl, I would enjoy seeing some of your pix.

And yeah, Kfish, our state said no school the remainder of this school year weeks ago. And our kids go until the third week in June. My kids work at a summer camp. While the did get their contracts, it will be interesting to see if it does go the 8 weeks over the summer, with usually a waiting list. Little one wanted to do a quick trip before going back to college, but I may cancel our Portofino reservation and maybe just do a more local quicker trip. Will have to see how much is open, where, and how much we feel comfortable about traveling.

Time for tea, oh yeah oh yeah.  Light enough out and all I heard from the weather lady was unseasonably cold and cold rainy day.  Did not catch which day that is, but ugh, I am tired of hearing unseasonably colder temps that has been the forecast for months now.  Oddly though, cold rain and very little snow was our winter.  No bone chilling single digit temps that we had last year, in that end of winter.  Here is hoping our end of May is like the year we needed the AC on.  

Happy Taco Tuesday homies.  Have a terrific day.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> The one I ordered is a Kitchen Aid. I'm getting a blue one - my favorite color.



Mine is contour silver, my KA things are either black or silver, but they don't sit on the worktops so it doesn`t matter, they get put in cabinets when I`m not using them. Although I do have a gorgeous purply coloured can opener and bottle opener. 




Gorgeous day here....sun is shining and it`s quite mild with a little breeze so lots of laundry out and drying outside. 

Just back in a walk, all three of us went today as Kyle is off work on vacation this week. Kyle hasn't been for a walk with us (excluding Orlando) for a long time......so it was just lovely having him with us today. Although they do like to make fun of me when something rustles in the bushes and I get alarmed....well, they think it`s funny 

No deer sightings today but we did see a family of foxes ramble by us.....they didn't see to mind us being there and contrary to opinion, they weren't vicious or alarming. 

Shrimp salad sandwiches today for lunch (ham for Kyle) and peppered chicken for dinner tonight.....maybe mini roasted potatoes to go with it, they prefer that with this dish with some veg of some kind. 

Kyle is asking for flourless chocolate cake this week, so will maybe make that tomorrow.....



































Happy Tuesday....it may be another National Day, but it is National Astronaut Day........








​


----------



## Disxuni

All I know if that if it's true if CW is partially open I'm still staying far away. I'll let everyone else test the waters first.

My dad found out Aunt Catfish's was going to be open this Sunday for brunch, I was like, "Heck no." We just barely opened, everything isn't 100%, and you wanna go to a buffet? No, thanks.

Hope all the homies stay safe and have an amazing Taco Tuesday! Oh yeah, and it's Cinco De Mayo, I forgot!


----------



## schumigirl

Just spoke very briefly to another human being......albeit about 100 feet away.....well, waved really! 

Our gardener turned up as he works on his own and had checked if he could work legally and was told yes, he can. We were still paying him anyway, but it was nice to wave to him as he began pootling around....but, I’m glad he’s able to carry on working. I don’t have a clue......I wish I was good at gardening but neither of us are.

Think he’s also going to redo the gazebo with wood preserve at some point, the stuff is all in Tom’s man cave down there.....he’s a gem.

Most of my washing is all dry and now ready to be ironed. Just waiting for the whites to dry.......

Time for a mug of tea........


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, it is hence bonus Taco Tuesday, Dix.   I hear ya, no buffets for me, and most I don’t go to, even when not because of this virus.  Hope wherever you go out to eat will be safe and tasty.

Nice to say hello, even from afar, Schumi.  I like to garden, but easy plants are my favorite.  Lots of bulbs I don’t have to tend to much.  My neighbors will wave when all are at their yards or walking by on the sidewalks.  Feels a bit more normal.  

Ooh sun is shining.  Hope that means that cool rainy day is not today.


----------



## mckennarose

Morning homies,
Hope everyone had a great weekend!  We enjoyed the warmer weather, made beautiful ribeyes we got at the butcher shop, did some garden work and then celebrated May the Fourth yesterday.  I finally got to wear my new Star Wars tshirt that I was supposed to be wearing on our trip this month.  We would've been leaving in 10 days.  

The weather is much colder today, only 39 right now.  Brrr....

Thanks for the well wishes for my youngest dd and the people at her job with the virus.  They have another case, but we don't know who it is yet.  

My eldest was working from home, got called into the office yesterday and they later found out one of the other employees was out with a fever of 101.  She got sent for testing and they're waiting for the results.  In the meantime, everyone who was around that girl is understandably nervous.  My dd was not around her and they cleaned the office so fingers crossed!  Part of the issue is that they are trying to open too quickly and bring most staff back when we still have rising cases here.  Things are getting better, but we're still a hotspot. 

This is so weird... a friend's employer's son has the virus and the first symptoms he got were an earache and a rash on his toes.  I swear this virus is so strange and getting stranger.  This is the first real-life person I've heard of who has "covid toe" other than what we've seen on the news.

My youngest finished her last exam, so officially done.  It's very anticlimactic.  We're trying to figure out something special to mark her college graduation since they are not having any commencement.  Our FL trip was supposed to be her celebration and we were bringing her boyfriend who is also graduating.   She loves Ohana and we had reservations for one night but I'm going to try to recreate some of their recipes here to surprise her.  I ordered balloons for a giant balloon column/arch, a bunch of palm leaves and hibiscus flowers to jazz it up.  

We found out our doctor is going to be starting antibody testing so hubby and I are going next week.  

Congratulations to the high school graduates, the college kids finishing up, and everything else I've missed the past few days!  Oh, and Schumi you can send me some of those shortbreads!


----------



## macraven

agavegirl1 said:


> Hi Mac.  I am doing my usual harvesting cartoons from every site I'm on....mind if I share some?


Please do !

Bring it on....


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## mckennarose

So today is Taco Tuesday, Cinco de Mayo, AND Revenge of the Fifth....
I'm thinking the tequila is calling me, (actually it may be the worm in there!) but we have a very complicated, love/hate relationship.  It could end badly.   

Although I did just witness my neighbor go after her son with la chancla... so that could be a sign.....


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, I wouldn‘t know a plant from a bush from a weed......I can recognise our apple, pear and plum trees......that’s about it!! But the guy who looks after it all for us is brilliant.....I tell him what flowers I like and he adds them. We have a lot of trees around us and some lovely shrubs, but don‘t ask me what they are!!! 



mrose......made a big pile of shortbread again tonight, will send you some over.......it’s very low calorie....... You sound quite busy and steaks are always good!!! And hope you come up with something nice for your daughter to celebrate......it’s a shame kids are missing out on so much right now.......




After a lovely day, it’s been a lovely evening. Bit cool though.

Spent an hour or so on Zoom tonight, so much fun and a good old giggle......making plans for when we can all see each other again and not through a screen.....

Tomorrow is Wednesday, although doesn’t really matter does it what day it is.......

Plan for tomorrow is to make Kyle and Tom their flourless chocolate cake and maybe some cherry coconut scones again. Grocery shop that has been ordered for Thursday has flour in it, so I’ll be back to a decent amount.

May have a late night tonight, and sleep a little later in the morning, although I always plan to do that, but always end up getting up early as usual......I’ve never been one to sleep late and miss half the day....

Hope your Tuesday has been a good one.....


----------



## schumigirl

Wow....quiet on here last night......guess folks are busy! 

I`m not.....just amended my grocery order for tomorrow again and added a few more things I forget I needed, or wanted apparently.......going to do store pick up tomorrow as again, no delivery slots. It`s so easy, just click the button and they bring it out to you. 

Today, gorgeous day again, so, a quick walk coming up and then make the flourless choc cake and as it`s so nice we`ll cook outside tonight...…bbq flavour chicken breasts, few sausages, and some steak on skewers....most of it spicy of course. Kyle`s chicken won`t be spicy. And will add some potato parcels.....sliced potatoes in butter and saffron. Nice. 







































Happy Wednesday​


----------



## macraven

Hope you remembered my chocolate bar when you made the food order..
Lol


----------



## Disxuni

We didn't have tacos, or anything yesterday, which is surprising since my mom's favorite food is Mexican. However, she made bbq pork. I ended up making a quesadilla in honor of Cinco De Mayo... Not tacos, but it did the job. While it wasn't traditional Mexican it tasted good. As for Tequila it is not my friend.

Good luck on the antibody testing, @mckennarose.

That chocolate cake sounds good...

Happy Hump Day, homies!


----------



## keishashadow

Rough weekend here, middle DS/major health issues reared up in scary fashion. Things seem to be stable now. At least he is vertical & has scheduled appts with his various doctors. 


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Well our 17 year old received his High School Diploma today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I typically would not post here about it but I’m like a bubble the size of Jupiter right now I’m so proud of him!!!!!


As you should be, congrats!!!  There is always a light on here 


Lynne G said:


> Saw on the news around Keisha’s area is going to be less stay at home. And thankfully, road repair is now allowed. While we are not driving as much, so much road work around us, with two detours of popular roads. Will be glad when all level, smooth streets.


Nope, that’s Northwest PA. My are (southwest PA) is still status quo.


Charade67 said:


> Or a Lego.


Yep  every now & then when vacuuming i’ll ‘Find’ an errant one.  Can’t mistake that noise 


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Closing blinds tonight and step on a paint pack.......


That sounds messy


bobbie68 said:


> I am not picky when it comes to a Boston cream. It's also my favoritr donut.


Me too, even better when shaped like an eclair.  It’s always disappointing to get home and realize they put that white yucky stuff inside by mistake, or worse maple ugh


cam757 said:


> Worked in my mom's yard yesterday. First cut for her backyard so it was rough. Ended up throwing a belt on the lawn tractor. I think one of the thousands of little sticks I ran over must of knocked it off.


Had to order a fuel line for garden tiller, came in yesterday. Supposedly will fit, couldn’t find craftsman parts anywhere online.  Was far too cold to trudge out to mess with it, today not much better.  Come on warm weather!


macraven said:


> Did anyone read today’s Attraction Magazine Newsletter?
> 
> Article that UO City Walk will partially open May 11.


Nope, define partially.  Saw this am that since things opened more on (monday?), there are  70 something new cases.  Need to watch that carefully, slow & steady wins the game.


----------



## KStarfish82

Good afternoon!  Just had a chance to jump on...been home schooling with Chris since 9 am and trying to do my work at the same time.

Keisha...I hope all is OK!

According to our Gov, we on Long Island are not meeting the criteria to open up on May 15th.  The nightmare continues....

There is also talk of teaming up with Bill Gates to "reimagine" education.  No idea what that means...but I have a feeling it isn't good...only time will tell

Have a great Wednesday everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

Daz cat is not reminding all of what day this really is, Keisha.  Yep, a Hump Day, oh yeah it is.  Get over this hump of a day, and well, the work week is then more than half over.  Woot!  So as our camel reminder asks, say it!  Hump Day, YAY!

Ah, morning came and went, oh so much typing and not responding warning from the darn laptop.  Fine when all the info was on that darn computer when you didn’t have to access all you need over the internet.  Sigh.  Time for a quick lunchtime break.  Rain was said to be today, but all I hear is my heater going off at times.  In other words, too cool for me to enjoy the weather.  Yeah, and Keisha our weather guy said last night, we are in a period of cool weather.  Boo!  I want those 70’s temps we saw this past weekend. Nary a prediction of temp highs past 58.  And this is May?   Sigh.

Time for coffee.  I really need that caffeine now.  And something sweet.  

Have a great afternoon and evening homies.


----------



## schumigirl

mac......yep, always loads of chocolate in this house too......it’s safe from me.......you just have to sneak around Kyle who is like a Guardian of the Chocolate Bars in this house......lol.....



Janet, again, glad DS is doing better......and glad the rough weekend is over!!! Best wishes to him going forward with appointments.......





Well......my baking didn’t go ahead today......

Made up the flourless chocolate cake mix, whisked in all the eggs, scraped it all into the springform tin.......watched by Tom and Kyle who were eyeing this ooey gooey mixture up......lifted the baking tin to place it in the oven......as I walked over to the oven from one side of the kitchen to the other.......the base fell out of the tin and the whole chocolate/butter/cocoa powder/sugar/egg mixture all landed on my tiled floor with the most massive chocolate splodge you ever saw!

I’m left holding the round edge in my hands as I stared down at the pile of goo on the floor......oops.......they didn’t know whether to laugh or not and I think they were incredibly relieved when I burst out laughing! They did well not laughing first. I think it had buckled slightly and didn’t tightly squeeze together anymore.

So, no flourless cake for them tonight.......and by then baking was the last thing I wanted to do.....so I went and ordered a new set of round springform baking tins. They arrive Friday.

And Tom cleaned it all up for me.....

Rest of the day involved a walk although very sunny, it was very chilly. 56F, but breeze was coming straight from Siberia!

And no grilling outside tonight, just too chilly, so I cooked it inside.

And it’s still only Wednesday.......feels like it should be Sunday at least.....next week!

TV sucks tonight........


----------



## keishashadow

KStarfish82 said:


> Keisha...I hope all is OK!


Thanks, it was so scary but things are moving forward now.


schumigirl said:


> Janet, again, glad DS is doing better......and glad the rough weekend is over!!! Best wishes to him going forward with appointments.......


Thanks. Will say though, weirdest thing.  He has coal back hair, lush head of it, that nice shiny Italian type.  Last saw him on Sunday evening. His hair has gone at least 25% pure white.  I’ve never seen anything like it.


schumigirl said:


> Made up the flourless chocolate cake mix, whisked in all the eggs, scraped it all into the springform tin.......watched by Tom and Kyle who were eyeing this ooey gooey mixture up......lifted the baking tin to place it in the oven......as I walked over to the oven from one side of the kitchen to the other.......the base fell out of the tin and the whole chocolate/butter/cocoa powder/sugar/egg mixture all landed on my tiled floor with the most massive chocolate splodge you ever saw!


Oh my, did you have a moment of temptation to thing to scrape it up and call it pudding lol


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, Keisha odd hair different, but hope  your DS is on the mend quick. 

Schumi, I would have left out a yelp, then laugh too.  I had a newly baked pie slide off the pan onto the floor one time.  Blueberry too.  I had to clean that up, and was so much for my take into work treat.  Stop in the store and bought one, as dare I try another one that day.


A what for dinner.  Guess little one will have soup.  Ham and eggs.  If I do home fries, she may eat them.  I made them without onions as I hate eating them.


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Thanks, it was so scary but things are moving forward now.
> 
> Thanks. Will say though, weirdest thing.  He has coal back hair, lush head of it, that nice shiny Italian type.  Last saw him on Sunday evening. His hair has gone at least 25% pure white.  I’ve never seen anything like it.
> 
> Oh my, did you have a moment of temptation to thing to scrape it up and call it pudding lol




Oh that is weird with his hair! Hope he mentions it to consultants at future appointments.......he’s so young for that amount of white, especially overnight almost. 

Well, I didn’t think that as I don’t like chocolate.......but I’m sure I saw a glint in their eyes thinking that they could salvage some of it............lol.......Kyle was almost in shock straight away,......so funny.....





Lynne G said:


> Ah, Keisha odd hair different, but hope  your DS is on the mend quick.
> 
> Schumi, I would have left out a yelp, then laugh too.  I had a newly baked pie slide off the pan onto the floor one time.  Blueberry too.  I had to clean that up, and was so much for my take into work treat.  Stop in the store and bought one, as dare I try another one that day.
> 
> 
> A what for dinner.  Guess little one will have soup.  Ham and eggs.  If I do home fries, she may eat them.  I made them without onions as I hate eating them.




Blueberry pie is always so nice and home made too is delicious......yes, you’ve got to laugh! 

I LOVE onions......sadly can’t eat em....but wish I could!! Enjoy dinner......


----------



## cam757

Finally able to jump on long enough to post.  Had off work yesterday so did my weekly shopping. Hit the mother lode in tp and paper towels. My tp stock was enough to last for another couple weeks but I was on my last package of paper towels. Although, I didn't need any, I have been looking every since the end of March but have not seen any until yesterday. Went to Lidl and they had their store brand so I bought two 12 packs. Went to Sam's Club and they had both tp and paper towels so I bought two 15 packs of paper towels and one 45 pack of tp. Ended up giving my mom 21 rolls of tp and 8 rolls of paper towels since she was nearly out of both.  Meat is getting hit or miss again. No ground beef anywhere. 

Worked today. It was busy day. Glad when it was over. I have been dieting so irritability level is off the charts anyway. 

What's everyone doing for Mother's Day? I may have my mom over. I will leave it up to her. 

Grilled Cobb salads from Zaxbys for dinner tonight.



keishashadow said:


> Had to order a fuel line for garden tiller, came in yesterday. Supposedly will fit, couldn’t find craftsman parts anywhere online. Was far too cold to trudge out to mess with it, today not much better. Come on warm weather!



Oh no, hope it works out. The pull cord on our Craftsman tiller broke a couple of weeks ago. DH was able to rig it so that you can pull it just enough to start it. Always something.



schumigirl said:


> Made up the flourless chocolate cake mix, whisked in all the eggs, scraped it all into the springform tin.......watched by Tom and Kyle who were eyeing this ooey gooey mixture up......lifted the baking tin to place it in the oven......as I walked over to the oven from one side of the kitchen to the other.......the base fell out of the tin and the whole chocolate/butter/cocoa powder/sugar/egg mixture all landed on my tiled floor with the most massive chocolate splodge you ever saw!



Oh no....i am sure you all have replayed that over in your heads in slow motion several times. That is my biggest fear anytime I use springform pans. Poor Kyle, I know he was disappointed. Bravo Tom for mopping up.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Wednesday evening Sans family 










A special shout out to all the Nurses on your special day.. You are awesome.  Thank you.




keishashadow said:


> Rough weekend here, middle DS/major health issues reared up in scary fashion. Things seem to be stable now. At least he is vertical & has scheduled appts with his various doctors.



Keisha so sorry to hear of your son’s health issues....Hope he will get it all sorted out and get well soon.




schumigirl said:


> Made up the flourless chocolate cake mix, whisked in all the eggs, scraped it all into the springform tin.......watched by Tom and Kyle who were eyeing this ooey gooey mixture up......lifted the baking tin to place it in the oven......as I walked over to the oven from one side of the kitchen to the other.......the base fell out of the tin and the whole chocolate/butter/cocoa powder/sugar/egg mixture all landed on my tiled floor with the most massive chocolate splodge you ever saw!



That was a shocker I bet.......and a big mess to boot.....Mr. Tom gets the hubby of the year award for stepping in to clean the mess up....he’s a keeper for sure.

I have been craving a piece of Chocolate cake. I usually don’t make it very often unless we have company.  I will have to wait until we are able to have family over to dinner to make it. 



cam757 said:


> Hit the mother lode in tp and paper towels. My tp stock was enough to last for another couple weeks but I was on my last package of paper towels



Score.....always feels good to get needed paper products. 

It was a rainy cool day yesterday. Storm brought in much cooler temps.

High was only 58 today so put on a sweat shirt and did a little weeding today in the sunken garden.

Made some barbecue chicken, baked potatoes, salad and corn muffins for dinner. Had some of the chow chow relish from a Cracker Barrel for the corn muffins.

Now I’am full and lazy. 

Been watching some new things on Netflix in the evening. 

Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Not much going on around here. Anthem is about to drive me to drink. Each person I talk to tells me something different. I'll be needing a therapist when this is all over.

We decided to avoid Mexican food yesterday since it was Cinco de Mayo/Taco Tuesday. We got Chinese food instead. I was happy to see that the restaurant was busy. 

I got my new hand mixer today and also 2 new puzzles. We have a lot to keep us busy for awhile. 



keishashadow said:


> Rough weekend here, middle DS/major health issues reared up in scary fashion. Things seem to be stable now. At least he is vertical & has scheduled appts with his various doctors.


 Prayers that everything continues to improve for him, 



KStarfish82 said:


> There is also talk of teaming up with Bill Gates to "reimagine" education. No idea what that means...but I have a feeling it isn't good...only time will tell


Hopefully they won't do anything to make it harder on the teachers and students. 



schumigirl said:


> Made up the flourless chocolate cake mix, whisked in all the eggs, scraped it all into the springform tin.......watched by Tom and Kyle who were eyeing this ooey gooey mixture up......lifted the baking tin to place it in the oven......as I walked over to the oven from one side of the kitchen to the other.......the base fell out of the tin and the whole chocolate/butter/cocoa powder/sugar/egg mixture all landed on my tiled floor with the most massive chocolate splodge you ever saw!


Oh no! I'm torn between laughing and mourning the loss of a chocolate cake. 



keishashadow said:


> Thanks. Will say though, weirdest thing. He has coal back hair, lush head of it, that nice shiny Italian type. Last saw him on Sunday evening. His hair has gone at least 25% pure white. I’ve never seen anything like it.


How bizarre. I hope his doctors have an explanation. 



Lynne G said:


> I had a newly baked pie slide off the pan onto the floor one time. Blueberry too.


 That's almost as bad of a loss as the chocolate cake. 



cam757 said:


> Hit the mother lode in tp and paper towels. My tp stock was enough to last for another couple weeks but I was on my last package of paper towels. Although, I didn't need any, I have been looking every since the end of March but have not seen any until yesterday. Went to Lidl and they had their store brand so I bought two 12 packs. Went to Sam's Club and they had both tp and paper towels so I bought two 15 packs of paper towels and one 45 pack of tp.


 Great score on the paper products. Most places around here are only allowing us to purchase one package. I am buying TP and hand soap whenever I can find it. I haven't seen any TP in about 2 weeks though. 



cam757 said:


> What's everyone doing for Mother's Day? I may have my mom over. I will leave it up to her.


No plans here. We haven't even talked about it. 

I will leave you with a cool sort of Mother's Day story.  My Sunday school teacher's son and DIL have been trying to adopt their 2 foster children.  They have hit several roadblocks along the way, but now it is finally going to happen.  Their new son will be 9 on Friday. Their daughter will be 12 on Saturday. Sunday is Mother's Day, and the adoption should be finalized on Monday.


----------



## macraven

Good “whatever day it is homies morning.

it’s a cold 71 in the house this morning.

it’s a cold morning here to wake up to.


----------



## Lynne G

Cold?  Hey Mac we do get sun so far today, and yay, this weekend a feel like winter with snow flurries day. Nice.  And it’s May. 

Ah, and as I type with my tea in hand, rightly so, as a Thirsty Thursday is upon us. So drink up, it’s 5 o’clock somewhere, and well, always good to be hydrated. Or warmer, in my case.

 Homies!


----------



## schumigirl

cam....it`s scary to read how many are now struggling to get meat! As of now we aren't in that position, but you never know, so we are keeping the freezers stocked up just in case......and yes, thanks to bulk buy we have plenty of TP to do us till Christmas I believe!!! 

Yes, I played it in my head for ages....especially as I lifted it, it didn't feel quite right, so I should have known better!!!! Yes, Tom is fabulous, floor was immaculate again when he was done....


Robo......food sounded good...I love BBQ chicken........and yes, the flourless chocolate cake is so easy to rustle up, it`s no effort to do it anytime. Other cakes, yes, I usually wait for guests. And oh yes, Netflix has been watched a lot here too......found a few good shows I`d never have considered. 




Charade......that is good news on the adoption going through.....




mac......it`ll be warm all round for you soon.....71 is fairly cool for you.........that`s a morning heatwave for us...….we had 46F when we got up today......although it is 70F now and is quite nice....don`t think it`s to get any warmer as the day goes on.....




Lynne....enjoy that tea!!!! 




Thursday.........is it still May?????? 

Went to pick up our groceries this morning and only a few items were missing.....so, not too bad at all. Then went to pick up our order from our butcher and he apologised for not getting round to boning and skinning my chicken thighs, they are so busy, so I can do that easily. 

Freezers back to being completely full. 

This afternoon I`m either going to drag my two for a long walk up in the woods, or make a chocolate cake.....I think if I give them the option they`ll opt for the cake.....

Got a zoom date with one of my best friends tonight.....always enjoy a catch up with all.....





























​



Happy Thirsty Thursday.......


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, tell the guys if they go with a walk with you, cake will be waiting for them.  For easy, I tend to make brownies, one bowl, one pan.  They tend to not last long either.  

Sun is predicted this whole day.  Yeah, but not what I would call a warm day with that sunny view.  At least I will have that winter jacket on, and my shades.  Woot!  Hoping for a lunchtime walk.


----------



## keishashadow

cam757 said:


> Oh no, hope it works out. The pull cord on our Craftsman tiller broke a couple of weeks ago. DH was able to rig it so that you can pull it just enough to start it. Always something.


I’m glad I don’t have to fix it, thinking that smaller profile is going to be more challenging rooting around inside it.


Robo56 said:


> High was only 58 today so put on a sweat shirt and did a little weeding today in the sunken garden.


It strikes me that Nursing isn’t just a profession, takes a special person,  in your DNA & not something you stop ‘being’.


macraven said:


> it’s a cold 71 in the house this morning.


Ha that would be aheat wave here.  Was 30 degrees when Fido and I stepped out this am. 


schumigirl said:


> it`s scary to read how many are now struggling to get meat! As of now we aren't in that position, but you never know, so we are keeping the freezers stocked up just in case......and yes, thanks to bulk buy we have plenty of TP to do us till Christmas I believe!!!


had the worst timing in defrosting our deep freezer a few days before things went south.  Took me some time to get it restocked; which is my norm btw.  I buy everything I can in bulk, if amazon can ship it, so much the better .   Have tended to replace the meat/chicken as we’ve been using it though.  Last week the pickings were decidedly slim. 

People are running screaming into the night that wendy’s Had no beef in our fast food ‘strip’ just off the interstate.  Um, they use non frozen patties.  Go next door to Burger King or McDonalds to get your fix.



Lynne G said:


> Hoping for a lunchtime walk.


That’s sounds like a wonderful idea, may follow in your footsteps. Finally, the sun has peeked out this am.  Might just hit the high 50’s


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

So glad it is finally Thursday! It has been a hellish week at work. But I am proud to say the home monitoring program I helped develop for COVID patients at my hospital system is finally up and running today! I'm pretty excited about this one - instead of just sending people to quarantine and hope for the best they have a place on an app that they can track their symptoms and important vitals and our nurse team can monitor them and look for anything that warrants a phone call, telemedicine visit, or something more urgent. Totally worth the extra hours the last few weeks! 

Hope you all are well! Chocolate cake and walks all sound fab.


----------



## mckennarose

Morning....



schumigirl said:


> mrose......made a big pile of shortbread again tonight, will send you some over.......it’s very low calorie....... You sound quite busy and steaks are always good!!! And hope you come up with something nice for your daughter to celebrate......it’s a shame kids are missing out on so much right now.......


I'm sure it's low calorie...Just like the garlic knots I made last night.    In my defense, I had to use up the pizza dough from Friday's Pizza night.


KStarfish82 said:


> According to our Gov, we on Long Island are not meeting the criteria to open up on May 15th. The nightmare continues....


Ugh!  Sorry to hear that.  We're not anywhere near opening up yet either, but my eldest dd and her husband both got called back to work.  He works in another town, she's been working from home but now has to go into the local office a few mornings per week.  Normally her job is traveling, but there's no way she can do that right now.


schumigirl said:


> the base fell out of the tin and the whole chocolate/butter/cocoa powder/sugar/egg mixture all landed on my tiled floor with the most massive chocolate splodge you ever saw!


Oh no!  I'm a huge chocolate person and that's just sad.


cam757 said:


> Meat is getting hit or miss again. No ground beef anywhere.


Yep, here too.  Prices on meats are way up now too.  We had a surge of cases in two local meat packing plants at the end of March, into April which took a lot of workers out.  One plant had 164 cases in ONE WEEK!  They are running again, but with new procedures and less staff.  I would imagine that other areas of the country are now experiencing the same, as I've seen facilities in Kansas getting hit hard.  One Tyson plant had over 700 cases.  That's insane.


cam757 said:


> What's everyone doing for Mother's Day? I may have my mom over. I will leave it up to her


I was thinking of trying to have my mom over to sit outside in the sun.... but we're expecting snow this weekend.  We could easily sit more than 6 feet apart in my yard, with masks on.  We'll have to think of something.


cam757 said:


> Ended up giving my mom 21 rolls of tp and 8 rolls of paper towels since she was nearly out of both.


I wonder if there's another tp shortage.  My aunt who lives in central PA had to send my cousin who lives in Washington DC tp!  I guess the Nation's capitol was running low.


macraven said:


> it’s a cold 71 in the house this morning.
> 
> it’s a cold morning here to wake up to.


Can I come down?  It's only 42 right now and frigid.  Without my annual May Florida trip to warm up I'm afraid my body will be in a deep freeze until July!


Lynne G said:


> this weekend a feel like winter with snow flurries day. Nice. And it’s May.


I know, ugh!  I can't believe we're supposed to get snow.  It's way too late!  We got oil today, because the price is so low and because we're still using heat with the low temps.


schumigirl said:


> cam....it`s scary to read how many are now struggling to get meat!


We've had luck with our local butcher shop, but they have notices up now about the supplies being down and prices changing daily.  My aunt just bought a 1/4 cow from a farmer which we may look into doing.  Or a pig.  Hubby is stopping by the butcher shop on his way home from work later to check prices and buy some meats.  We buy some for my parents too, and store it for them in our deep freeze, since they don't have the room.

Kroger put limits on the amount of meats people can buy to 2 packages.  We don't have a Kroger here, so I don't know if that means two packs of each beef, chicken and pork or just two packs of meat total.

Our state is opening some counties, of course none around us.  But looking ahead to June, the Pocono 500 and Pocono Wine Fest are still scheduled and proceeding for now.  It's going to be interesting to watch how this goes.  We do like the wine fest but I don't think we'll be going, even if they do open.  It's an outside event and you bring your own lawn chairs, blankets, coolers and they give you a glass for samples.  Those things can be controlled, but I'm thinking of the crowds around the booths and stages where bands perform.  And the bathrooms!  Yikes!  



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> But I am proud to say the home monitoring program I helped develop for COVID patients at my hospital system is finally up and running today! I'm pretty excited about this one - instead of just sending people to quarantine and hope for the best they have a place on an app that they can track their symptoms and important vitals and our nurse team can monitor them and look for anything that warrants a phone call, telemedicine visit, or something more urgent. Totally worth the extra hours the last few weeks!


That is awesome!!!  And very much needed!!  Great job!


----------



## keishashadow

Elsa - where’s that bowing down smilie?  Impressive

MRose - i am luving on ur avatar ears   Let’s Go Pens!


----------



## mckennarose

keishashadow said:


> MRose - i am luving on ur avatar ears Let’s Go Pens!


Remind me to show you the jerseys I made my dogs......Crosby and Letang.  LOL!  Yes, I am *that* person.   
But now you have me thinking of making a "Buy Sam a drink...." tshirt.


----------



## macraven

I woke up cold because our ac was on all night ...
Temps today only in the 60’s
Our warm up is in a few days..


----------



## Charade67

I am about to lose it. I contacted financial aid today to find out when B’s tuition waiver will post. They told me that they haven’t gotten the approval from HR yet.  HR sent us a confirmation email back on 4/23. So I texted dh and asked him to call HR and light a fire under them. You would think they would want to make it easy for parents to pay them.
Gotta get back to work and deal with insurance and long and other fun things. I really shouldn’t complain. At least I still get to go to my job.


----------



## cam757

Happy Thursday!

At work today. Spent the morning outside the building trying to figure out a drive thru system for in-person absentee voting since our building is still closed to the public. Still lots of uncertainty on how it is all going to work.

Sunny day today but a tad chilly. Dinner is still undecided.




Charade67 said:


> Great score on the paper products. Most places around here are only allowing us to purchase one package. I am buying TP and hand soap whenever I can find it. I haven't seen any TP in about 2 weeks though.



Sam's did not have a sign limiting the number but when I got to the self-checkout it did limit me to one so I just checked out the 2nd one separately.  I think everyone was doing the same thing.  TP has definitely been scarce around here so it was amazing seeing this huge mountain of it.



Charade67 said:


> I will leave you with a cool sort of Mother's Day story. My Sunday school teacher's son and DIL have been trying to adopt their 2 foster children. They have hit several roadblocks along the way, but now it is finally going to happen. Their new son will be 9 on Friday. Their daughter will be 12 on Saturday. Sunday is Mother's Day, and the adoption should be finalized on Monday.



That is awesome!!! What a great Mother's Day for that family.



schumigirl said:


> cam....it`s scary to read how many are now struggling to get meat! As of now we aren't in that position, but you never know, so we are keeping the freezers stocked up just in case......and yes, thanks to bulk buy we have plenty of TP to do us till Christmas I believe!!!



Yes, you can certainly see the result of all the processing plants shutting down and unfortunately there are not very many butcher shops around here any longer.  I did stock up so we should be good for a while.  I bet from now on everyone will keep a surplus of tp, paper towels and meat.



mckennarose said:


> Yep, here too. Prices on meats are way up now too. We had a surge of cases in two local meat packing plants at the end of March, into April which took a lot of workers out. One plant had 164 cases in ONE WEEK! They are running again, but with new procedures and less staff. I would imagine that other areas of the country are now experiencing the same, as I've seen facilities in Kansas getting hit hard. One Tyson plant had over 700 cases. That's insane.



Yes, I have noticed prices going up as well.  Nothing on sale. I bought 2 racks of ribs and paid more than I have ever paid for ribs before. Nuts. I did read that one of the Tyson plants is opening back up soon.  I live close to Smithfield, VA but I don't think the Smithfield Foods packing plant there has any problems.



mckennarose said:


> I wonder if there's another tp shortage. My aunt who lives in central PA had to send my cousin who lives in Washington DC tp! I guess the Nation's capitol was running low.



Not that it really matters but I wonder where all the name brand tp is going.  What little I have seen has all been off brand. I haven't seen brand name since March.


----------



## mckennarose

macraven said:


> I woke up cold because our ac was on all night ...
> Temps today only in the 60’s
> Our warm up is in a few days..


Can I still come down?  
I just got a freeze notification on my phone that expires Saturday morning at 10 am.  I am not looking forward to the snow.... IN MAY!  What kind of craziness is this?!


----------



## macraven

Of course!
It’s only 68 here now but 70’s for a few days and next mid week 82-84


----------



## Lynne G

Okay, after eating lunch at 4pm, dinner at 6pm, I needed some funny:



And that’s gotta be truth for some?


----------



## Charade67

Finally got the tuition waiver posted. Now I just need to wait for them to make a couple of more tweaks to the financial aid package and then I will start making payments.

I think I need to write a book about stupid therapist stories. Today I had to call an insurance company to find out why they haven't been making payments for a client. It turns out that the therapist gave them her home address instead of our office address. Even better - she doesn't live there anymore. I don't know why her mail didn't get forwarded. 



keishashadow said:


> It strikes me that Nursing isn’t just a profession, takes a special person, in your DNA & not something you stop ‘being’.


Nursing is one of those professions that I could never do. I gained a lot of respect for nurses when I saw them take care of my mother when she had cancer. 



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> So glad it is finally Thursday! It has been a hellish week at work. But I am proud to say the home monitoring program I helped develop for COVID patients at my hospital system is finally up and running today! I'm pretty excited about this one - instead of just sending people to quarantine and hope for the best they have a place on an app that they can track their symptoms and important vitals and our nurse team can monitor them and look for anything that warrants a phone call, telemedicine visit, or something more urgent. Totally worth the extra hours the last few weeks!


That sounds like something that is really going to be helpful. Congratulations. 



Charade67 said:


> Gotta get back to work and deal with insurance and long and other fun things. I really shouldn’t complain. At least I still get to go to my job.


 That statement makes no sense. I have no idea what I was attempting to post. 



cam757 said:


> Not that it really matters but I wonder where all the name brand tp is going. What little I have seen has all been off brand. I haven't seen brand name since March.


I managed to find a huge package of Charmin at Target a couple of weeks ago. I'm having difficulty finding good paper towels. 

Tonight diner was take out pizza followed by strawberry and cream ice cream made with strawberries picked yesterday on a local farm. I think I need to go back and get more. I am finishing the day by watching my favorite movie - Singin' in the Rain.


----------



## keishashadow

FYI Disney springs opens 5/20


----------



## keishashadow

My fellow PA peeps. Plan on hunkering down till 6/1 if ur still in a red county


----------



## mckennarose

keishashadow said:


> My fellow PA peeps. Plan on hunkering down till 6/1 if ur still in a red county


Yikes!  I just checked it and it's until 6/4.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

I tip my hat to everyone essential.....keep up the great work!


----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1

My DH is having shoulder surgery tomorrow.  They opened up Minnesota's surgery centers for "elective cases" now.  He is one of the first to be called since he is prevented from working until he gets the multiple issues fixed.  Hope you enjoy the cartoons.  I have more but need to sort through them.  Some are specific to certain other boards like cruising as subject matter etc.


----------



## macraven

Keisha


----------



## macraven

agavegirl1 said:


> My DH is having shoulder surgery tomorrow.  They opened up Minnesota's surgery centers for "elective cases" now.  He is one of the first to be called since he is prevented from working until he gets the multiple issues fixed.  Hope you enjoy the cartoons.  I have more but need to sort through them.  Some are specific to certain other boards like cruising as subject matter etc.


Wishing him the best and a good recovery!
I had shoulder surgery on both of mine 3 months apart.

Praying he will feel a whole lot better once it is completed.
And he will be glad he had it done.


----------



## KStarfish82

Good almost Friday!

Hope all of you are doing well!

Since all of you are talking weather....we are in for some record cold .  Just what we need...

Making a shopping list so I can brave the grocery store on Saturday.  Maybe the cold will keep the line to get in short.

Enjoy the night everyone!


----------



## macraven

Kfish, I saw many states and having low temps
Mine will dip lower in the late night hours but afternoon tomorrow could be high 60’s with lots of rain.

Cross my fingers no crowds at the grocery store for you in the morning!

When is your school year over?
Hope you can be back in the classroom next school year and not teaching online.

This has been a rough year for teachers!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 493319
> 
> I’m glad I don’t have to fix it, thinking that smaller profile is going to be more challenging rooting around inside it.
> 
> It strikes me that Nursing isn’t just a profession, takes a special person,  in your DNA & not something you stop ‘being’.
> 
> Ha that would be aheat wave here.  Was 30 degrees when Fido and I stepped out this am.
> 
> had the worst timing in defrosting our deep freezer a few days before things went south.  Took me some time to get it restocked; which is my norm btw.  I buy everything I can in bulk, if amazon can ship it, so much the better .   Have tended to replace the meat/chicken as we’ve been using it though.  Last week the pickings were decidedly slim.
> 
> People are running screaming into the night that wendy’s Had no beef in our fast food ‘strip’ just off the interstate.  Um, they use non frozen patties.  Go next door to Burger King or McDonalds to get your fix.
> 
> 
> That’s sounds like a wonderful idea, may follow in your footsteps. Finally, the sun has peeked out this am.  Might just hit the high 50’s



I agree about the nurses.....except (there`s always one )...…..the one who was horrible to my just about everyone in the school when we had one of our mass vaccinations back when we were around 5 or 6......lol....it`s funny how things like that remain in your brain somewhere......lol......

My friend Sue who lived in Upstate NY around 30 years ago, always mentioned Wendy`s and how much they enjoyed it for fast food.......I`ve never tried it but will have to give it a go one day....

Yes, we bulk buy too, got our last bulk cow cut up few months back....still gnawing our way through it...… Thank goodness for extra freezer space!!! Yes timing is everything.....glad you got stocked up again though.....I may never defrost and empty our freezers again!!!!






Elsaspiritanimal said:


> So glad it is finally Thursday! It has been a hellish week at work. But I am proud to say the home monitoring program I helped develop for COVID patients at my hospital system is finally up and running today! I'm pretty excited about this one - instead of just sending people to quarantine and hope for the best they have a place on an app that they can track their symptoms and important vitals and our nurse team can monitor them and look for anything that warrants a phone call, telemedicine visit, or something more urgent. Totally worth the extra hours the last few weeks!
> 
> Hope you all are well! Chocolate cake and walks all sound fab.



That sounds fabulous Elsa..….what an amazing achievement and certainly worthy of feeling good about it.....it sounds a fabulous way to help people deal with this horrible virus. Congratulations!!! You should be proud!!! 






agavegirl1 said:


> My DH is having shoulder surgery tomorrow.  They opened up Minnesota's surgery centers for "elective cases" now.  He is one of the first to be called since he is prevented from working until he gets the multiple issues fixed.  Hope you enjoy the cartoons.  I have more but need to sort through them.  Some are specific to certain other boards like cruising as subject matter etc.



Best wishes to your DH for today on his surgery, hope it`s not long till he`s recovering nicely.......

There are so many funnies out there......love them all!!! I get confused with which ones I`ve posted so far.....lol......



And it`s Friday.....for most that are working......the weekend is here......

Had a lovely evening last night. Chatted to one of my best friends, for one reason and another, we just lost the last two months except for txts and so on......so we had a lot to catch up on!!! I do miss seeing her.....

Hope it`s not too long till we can get back to our days out together.....

Today is bright and sunny, so we thought we`d have a bbq again later, but forecast is rain this afternoon, although scattered so we may be lucky....our butcher asked Tom yesterday if he wanted to add some extra filets in our order this week, so hopefully we`ll have them tonight as they looked beautiful. If not we`ll cook them inside. 

And Kyle is finally going to get his flourless chocolate cake today......will do that this morning. Not much else going on today......hopefully some time in the garden.

Bank Holiday today in the UK for the 75th Anniversary of VE Day......They changed the Bank Holiday this week from Monday to Friday especially for this. I know some folks are having social distancing street parties, should be fun if everyone stays where they are supposed to. 









































Have a fabulous Friday.............


----------



## Lynne G

Fabulous Friday here, as I decided on a three day weekend, even though not a bank holiday here.  Feel good being a later time I have to get moving.  Wash has been a couple of loads so far.  I thought we’d be putting the blankets away soon, but with the record low temps tomorrow, they need to be washed again, so another load I have to get to.  

Ooh fire whistle just sounded.  Hope whatever they are needed for is okay.  

Bright enough out now, but the rain, cool rain is the forecast. I have some papers to pick up, and braving the grocery store. Older one seems to think we have nothing to eat, even though a quick grocery trip was done by little one yesterday. So much is out of stock, and limits on what you can buy. And lines to get into stores and long lines to checkout. I would do pick up, but I can never get a time slot. They are always not available for weeks. 

So with that, tea in hand.  Time to hang and put in dryer time.   Happy Friday to all the homies.


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> Kfish, I saw many states and having low temps
> Mine will dip lower in the late night hours but afternoon tomorrow could be high 60’s with lots of rain.
> 
> Cross my fingers no crowds at the grocery store for you in the morning!
> 
> When is your school year over?
> Hope you can be back in the classroom next school year and not teaching online.
> 
> This has been a rough year for teachers!



Our school year ends at the end of June.  As a high school teacher, we usually stop classes on the 14th, and then the remainder of the time are Regents and finals...but since those have since been canceled, we don't know where we stand.  We did work through our Spring Break, so I am hoping that we may end a little bit early, but who knows.

We have had a lot of support from the community for the most part so we have been lucky.  I hear what some parents are saying that their kids don't have enough work, they have too much work, etc.  Can't please everyone.  My next door neighbor has two kids, one in Kindergarten and 5th grade.  She has been complaining that the 5th grade teachers are saying "do what you can" and I understand that...but that is really more intended for those with extenuating circumstances.  She is not working at all right now so she can't even say that, but it is just laziness.  That frustrates me because she has these kids out and having playdates all the time!

I just feel that this kid will be so far behind when he gets to 6th grade


----------



## macraven

We eat a lot of avacados...
So i can tell myself I am carrying the good fat... haha


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> We eat a lot of avacados...
> So i can tell myself I am carrying the good fat... haha



I love avocados too!!! Although maybe it’s the other things that go with it that may make it unhealthy........





Funny old day here.......sunshine, rain, hailstones all in the space of 20 minutes........went out a walk and we got caught in it for a bit......have to say it was quite nice being out in the rain.

Back home and will have the filets later......rain has stopped so we can grill them even if we’re not sitting outside to eat. Making spicy shrimp cocktails to start......

Sipping prosecco right now......perfect way to spend a Bank Holiday, or any day really........

Hope it’s a nice a Friday wherever you are.......


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

agavegirl1 said:


> My DH is having shoulder surgery tomorrow.  They opened up Minnesota's surgery centers for "elective cases" now.  He is one of the first to be called since he is prevented from working until he gets the multiple issues fixed.  Hope you enjoy the cartoons.  I have more but need to sort through them.  Some are specific to certain other boards like cruising as subject matter etc.



Good luck with the surgery! Hope everything goes well. Its nice to get some of these essentials back going for sure! 



KStarfish82 said:


> Since all of you are talking weather....we are in for some record cold . Just what we need...



Frost here tonight too! I'm going to start crying if I see snow again LOL. Stay warm!!



schumigirl said:


> And Kyle is finally going to get his flourless chocolate cake today.





schumigirl said:


> Sipping prosecco right now



I find myself constantly wanting to be a part of your household. Chocolate cake, prosecco, lovely grilled fish. Dang I need to up my swag game.


----------



## keishashadow

Finally got to watch knives out, great acting & very clever. Will rewatch it again soon to pick up the clues I missed.  Nothing better than a good mystery flick or book



agavegirl1 said:


> My DH is having shoulder surgery tomorrow.  They opened up Minnesota's surgery centers for "elective cases" now.  He is one of the first to be called since he is prevented from working until he gets the multiple issues fixed.  Hope you enjoy the cartoons.  I have more but need to sort through them.  Some are specific to certain other boards like cruising as subject matter etc.


Good luck .  Here, mandatory CV test pre surgery.  

2 thumbs up for working in a Labryinth reference 


KStarfish82 said:


> Good almost Friday!
> 
> Hope all of you are doing well!
> 
> Since all of you are talking weather....we are in for some record cold .  Just what we need...
> 
> Making a shopping list so I can brave the grocery store on Saturday.  Maybe the cold will keep the line to get in short.
> 
> Enjoy the night everyone!


They are still calling for snow here tonight ugh. There go all my flowering plants’ blooms


schumigirl said:


> My friend Sue who lived in Upstate NY around 30 years ago, always mentioned Wendy`s and how much they enjoyed it for fast food.......I`ve never tried it but will have to give it a go one day....


Im not a fan by any means.  Family members hanker for it now & again, sometimes I indulge in the chili but it’s gotten to the point where its mostly beans & liquid. 


schumigirl said:


> And Kyle is finally going to get his flourless chocolate cake today......will do that this morning. Not much else going on today......hopefully some time in the garden.


Lucky duck


KStarfish82 said:


> I just feel that this kid will be so far behind when he gets to 6th grade


He won’t be the only one.  The whole pass (as long as you participate twice a week for online classes in alternating subjects) or fail system is beyond my comprehension.  They have dropped all instruction in acelerated/gifted classes and band.

GD in 4th grade. She’s normally dropped off here on Sunday evening & picked up Friday afternoon, so the formal learning process has fallen into my lap. 

Shocked many days she’s done with all her online assignments in 20 minutes. The teachers’ feedback is there, but thus far the content is lacking:  basic reading comprehension vs composition, math review of stuff already covered & US geography related (new).  Teacher I spoke to said their hands are tied, have to use what is available on google classroom???

IMO that is absolutely no excuse for parents to toss their hands in the air.  Quick google & I found lots of resources for homeschoolers & plan on utilizing it thru the summer while she is here.  Told her if we didn’t her brain would be mush by the time school (hopefully) starts in the fall.  I’m thinking she may have taken me literally lol as she’s all in.

We do at least one science experiment a week, DH gets involved too, we all look forward to it.  Growing crystals was a big hit, ordered a bigger kit.  Will have her plant garden seeds next week & care for them, then transfer to garden.  I also have her read a book for at least a half hour a day.  She does online gymnastic classes several hours a day too.  They already did cancel the summer swim meets.  

Anything to keep them unglued from that idiotic TikTok.


----------



## Charade67

We just had mild panic at our house. B couldn't find her tap shoes. One of our local community theater groups is planning a virtual performance (not exactly sure how that works) and B wants to audition. We tore apart her room and I finally found the shoes in a bag, under another bag, at the bottom of her closet. I suggested that this would be a good time to clean her room and closet of unwanted items. 



keishashadow said:


> FYI Disney springs opens 5/20


I really wish I could go. I could use a dose of Disney right now. 



agavegirl1 said:


> My DH is having shoulder surgery tomorrow.


Hope everything goes/went well.



schumigirl said:


> My friend Sue who lived in Upstate NY around 30 years ago, always mentioned Wendy`s and how much they enjoyed it for fast food.......I`ve never tried it but will have to give it a go one day....


 I can't remember when I last ate at a Wendy's. Their frostys are pretty good. 



keishashadow said:


> Finally got to watch knives out, great acting & very clever. Will rewatch it again soon to pick up the clues I missed. Nothing better than a good mystery flick or book


I thought the movie started out kind of slow, but it didn't take too long to get me into it. It was weird seeing Chris Evans as someone other than Captain America. 

I am really, really bored right now. I should probably try reading a book or something.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, quite the purge from little one’s room.  Found a church that will pick up clothes.  Done.  Went shopping and saw quite a few empty shelves.  Thinking pasta for dinner tonight.  And in little one’s cleaning, found another puzzle to do.  Wee.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Popping in to say a quick, "Happy Friday!"

Today we are celebrating 27 years of wedded bliss. I'm just adding it to the many holidays we will really celebrate when we can go out and about. I am owed many delicious dinners!


----------



## macraven

Happy anniversary!


----------



## mckennarose

Worfiedoodles said:


> Popping in to say a quick, "Happy Friday!"
> 
> Today we are celebrating 27 years of wedded bliss. I'm just it adding to the many holidays we will really celebrate when we can go out and about. I am owed many delicious dinners!


Happy Anniversary!!!!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Charade67 said:


> I am really, really bored right now. I should probably try reading a book or something.



I find re-reading Harry Potter for the 100th time fills the time quite nicely. LOL 



Worfiedoodles said:


> Today we are celebrating 27 years of wedded bliss. I'm just adding to the many holiday we will really celebrate when we can go out and about. I am owed many delicious dinners!



Happy Anniversary! Congratulations that is quite the feat! Especially making it through the first part of the lockdown together!


----------



## schumigirl

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Good luck with the surgery! Hope everything goes well. Its nice to get some of these essentials back going for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> Frost here tonight too! I'm going to start crying if I see snow again LOL. Stay warm!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find myself constantly wanting to be a part of your household. Chocolate cake, prosecco, lovely grilled fish. Dang I need to up my swag game.



lol....you`d be welcome anytime!!! Cake went down well, only half left. Kyle said it was very gooey and almost ganache like.....they were silent when they ate it......glad to see it!!! 

Hope you don't get snow......not right this time of year...….






keishashadow said:


> View attachment 493540
> 
> Finally got to watch knives out, great acting & very clever. Will rewatch it again soon to pick up the clues I missed.  Nothing better than a good mystery flick or book
> 
> 
> Good luck .  Here, mandatory CV test pre surgery.
> 
> 2 thumbs up for working in a Labryinth reference
> 
> They are still calling for snow here tonight ugh. There go all my flowering plants’ blooms
> 
> Im not a fan by any means.  Family members hanker for it now & again, sometimes I indulge in the chili but it’s gotten to the point where its mostly beans & liquid.
> 
> Lucky duck
> 
> He won’t be the only one.  The whole pass (as long as you participate twice a week for online classes in alternating subjects) or fail system is beyond my comprehension.  They have dropped all instruction in acelerated/gifted classes and band.
> 
> GD in 4th grade. She’s normally dropped off here on Sunday evening & picked up Friday afternoon, so the formal learning process has fallen into my lap.
> 
> Shocked many days she’s done with all her online assignments in 20 minutes. The teachers’ feedback is there, but thus far the content is lacking:  basic reading comprehension vs composition, math review of stuff already covered & US geography related (new).  Teacher I spoke to said their hands are tied, have to use what is available on google classroom???
> 
> IMO that is absolutely no excuse for parents to toss their hands in the air.  Quick google & I found lots of resources for homeschoolers & plan on utilizing it thru the summer while she is here.  Told her if we didn’t her brain would be mush by the time school (hopefully) starts in the fall.  I’m thinking she may have taken me literally lol as she’s all in.
> 
> We do at least one science experiment a week, DH gets involved too, we all look forward to it.  Growing crystals was a big hit, ordered a bigger kit.  Will have her plant garden seeds next week & care for them, then transfer to garden.  I also have her read a book for at least a half hour a day.  She does online gymnastic classes several hours a day too.  They already did cancel the summer swim meets.
> 
> Anything to keep them unglued from that idiotic TikTok.




Tik Tok is just crazy!!!! 

I`m not a big fast food person at all....never go to places like that, but when so many talk about it being decent...….always wonder if I should, but not prepared to give up all the other places we`d rather be. 

And surely no snow for you either!! 

I`m sure your science experiments are fun and GD will love them.....I miss those days a little!!! But, glad you can keep her busy and educated. It`ll be a long time away from school. 






Worfiedoodles said:


> Popping in to say a quick, "Happy Friday!"
> 
> Today we are celebrating 27 years of wedded bliss. I'm just adding it to the many holidays we will really celebrate when we can go out and about. I am owed many delicious dinners!








​Congratulations Maria!!! Hope you manage to have a lovely day....and yes, that's a lot of meals to catch up on when this is all over




Read on another board Sweet Tomatoes has closed down for good. It`s not somewhere we ever wanted to eat in, but one of my friends liked it now and again......she`ll miss it. 

Dinner was good. Steaks were lovely.....and Tom managed to cook them before the rain started again.....we enjoyed them a lot. Not quite Eddie V`s, where we should have been tonight, but good enough. 

Started watching Good Girls on Netflix......it`s very good. And funny. 

Not long till bedtime here..….no real plans tomorrow except to do some housework and lazy food I think......but, there will be bacon for breakfast...…..yep...it`ll be sizzling away around 9am.....

Enjoy your Friday evening..…..


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> And in little one’s cleaning, found another puzzle to do. Wee.


We went a little puzzle happy. We currently have 3 new puzzles in the house and 2 more in order. This is in addition to the 3 we have already assembled.



Worfiedoodles said:


> Today we are celebrating 27 years of wedded bliss.


Happy anniversary!!



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> I find re-reading Harry Potter for the 100th time fills the time quite nicely. LOL


I could do that. We have 2 sets of the books in our house.

I heard about the Chris Hemsworth workout videos, but I figure they will be too advanced for me. I’ll just go to Disney plus and watch some Thor and Avengers movies.


----------



## Monykalyn

Hey all! It IS a Friday right? Not that it matters now. Working from home, not having to get dressed (can stay in my yoga pants ) running upstairs to a load of laundry between assessments...or waiting on my manager or nurses to call me back with info I need-having issues separating days...
Today was supposed to be middle's high school graduation day. I am struggling way more than she is-Decorated outside her door and will be picking up dinner she requested. Graduation ceremony is delayed until August - very grateful the district had put off out right cancelling and instead took the time to evaluate the situation. Even if social distancing still required they can now spread the schools out over several days instead of cramming into 2 days. But I remember this day 4 years ago with my oldest, and the excitement, and family and...I am more sad for her missing her traditional end to her High school career than having to postpone our trip (should be on a 6 day countdown to France).

Glad the elective surgeries are able to be going again. On another board a member was worried if he couldn't get in soon he was in danger of losing his arm. He was scheduled  for just after the whole shutdown started. 

Cooler spring-even with the late start to garden it is still cool enough to have lettuce and radishes growing-well mostly growing-I'm sure the neighbors are laughing as they hear me yelling at the chickens to get out of my garden a few times a week. Hope the parsley survives...hubs has to get the fence higher.

Happy Anniversary to @Worfiedoodles !!


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> lol....you`d be welcome anytime!!! Cake went down well, only half left. Kyle said it was very gooey and almost ganache like.....they were silent when they ate it......glad to see it!!!
> 
> Hope you don't get snow......not right this time of year...….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I do not know what I did wrong but had quoted your two pics and it had me roaring with laughter 

yea
I’m just like the gal on the sofa


----------



## macraven

Hi Monyk!
Glad you are back as you have been missed.

I always liked your stories about the chickens and your garden.

I know it is painful to have to miss one of the milestones of your children.
Sending


----------



## Lynne G

Cheese ravioli, gone in a flash.  Fresh and took longer to heat up water than cook.  So tasty.

Happy Anniversary to Worfie. 27 years! Awesome.

Yeah, the Disney puzzle has yet to be boxed back up, I was wondering if little one wants to save it. Would be neat in a picture frame. At least puzzles are a break from screens, Charade.

Good luck with DH’s surgery, McK.

See our area has a June 4 now to move to yellow.  Thinking Keisha May still beat me to that lower less closing of stores.  Still no hair cuts or eye exams even if we do go down to that lower color.  Kids still think camp is a go, so we will see.  The camp is in a county to the northeast of us. Little one is still stressing about University housing in the Fall, as many seem to think the 40,000 kids that go there will be a big deterrent to full in person teaching.

MonyK, congratulations to your graduate.  Yeah, I feel so sorry that those senior kids don’t get the scheduled graduation family cheering walk across the stage and parties.


Glad to hear steak on grill was rain free Schumi.  Yeah, we miss that going out and being waited on, as well.

We get rain until at least the clock strikes 12 midnight, then that polar air arrives and by 4 am, temp to be around freezing.  Yes, 32F.  Sigh, my heater will surely be on  throughout the night.  At least we have clean blankets .

Keisha, your GD is such a lucky duck with having you as her Grandma.  I remember little one being that gymnast, and her and the dog bouncing off the couch after a full run down the whole length of our home.  Do not ask me how, but one of those gymnastics’ house fun took out a paddle of the ceiling fan.  She was quite the bouncy kid.  Now she just does pick up soccer with the soccer club at school.  Good thing her cleats were still in good condition, and she kept her soccer bag, so other than new socks and shin guards, she was good to play.  And she had fun this first year of college, and joined a group that went to the gym every day.  I hope she continues both this Fall.

With that, a blanket is calling my name. Dreary out, all wet and damp. And any wet left, will be icy tomorrow morning. Good thing I have nothing scheduled, but to once again go grocery shopping, as soon much was not available on our quick trip today.

So as it is a Friday night,


Yep, that’s me.  Remote and ready with blanket tossed on me.

Enjoy your Friday night, and may all the homies have have a Super Nice Mother’s Day weekend.


----------



## keishashadow

I am eating cheese curls.  Yes, it was the high point of my day 

Was asked if i wanted to head up to the newly yellow phased outlets near i-80.  Um, no thankyouverymuch.  Appears our county will go into same phase next Friday.  Will give it a solid two weeks to keep an eye on new infection rates before I stick my head out of my burrow.



Worfiedoodles said:


> Today we are celebrating 27 years of wedded bliss. I'm just adding it to the many holidays we will really celebrate when we can go out and about. I am owed many delicious dinners!


Congratulations!


schumigirl said:


> Read on another board Sweet Tomatoes has closed down for good. It`s not somewhere we ever wanted to eat in, but one of my friends liked it now and again......she`ll miss it.


Oh pooh, the family loved it for a quick lunch & price was surely right.  Guessing buffets in general will go the way of the dinosaur, unless staff doles out selections ala cafeteria.


Lynne G said:


> but one of those gymnastics’ house fun took out a paddle of the ceiling fan. She was quite the bouncy kid. Now she just does pick up soccer with the soccer club at school


Nice she still has a go at it, fun.  Funny you mention the ceiling fan incident.  She hit a chain pull on one in the living room when doing a backwards something or other.  Thought for sure she broke one of the lighting globes with all the noise.  Can’t wait until the weather breaks & i’ll Exile the workout into the back yard.


----------



## mckennarose

Snow!   Ugh!  Why do we have snow in May?!  Thankfully it's not sticking to the ground, but it's on the cars, the deck and our front porch.  And the dogs have to go out once before bed.... brrr....

Youngest dd and I watched Phantom 25th anniversary performance at Royal Albert Hall London.  Both of us cried our eyes out; it's our favorite!  So on a whim I looked up tix on Broadway and then immediately closed the window out.  Stupid Coronavirus.  We did watch Love Never Dies a few weeks ago on youtube, but we hated the storyline.  The music was beautiful, but we both couldn't stand what they did to the characters.  No trips into NYC for us anytime soon.

Hope everyone is safe and warm this evening!


----------



## Charade67

Monykalyn said:


> Today was supposed to be middle's high school graduation day. I am struggling way more than she is-Decorated outside her door and will be picking up dinner she requested. Graduation ceremony is delayed until August - very grateful the district had put off out right cancelling and instead took the time to evaluate the situation.


 congratulations to your daughter. I feel bad for all of the graduating seniors. It’s nice they she will get a ceremony even if it’s delayed. I’m not sure what our local schools are doing.



keishashadow said:


> Funny you mention the ceiling fan incident. She hit a chain pull on one in the living room when doing a backwards something or other. Thought for sure she broke one of the lighting globes with all the noise.


We had a ceiling fan incident several years ago. Dh was watching college football and his team scored. He shouted “Yeah!” And punched his fist into the air. He hit the fan pull which flipped up and shattered the globe. After we replaced the globe I bought a new fan pull that had a rubber football on the end. We still have that fan pull.



mckennarose said:


> Youngest dd and I watched Phantom 25th anniversary performance at Royal Albert Hall London. Both of us cried our eyes out; it's our favorite! So on a whim I looked up tix on Broadway and then immediately closed the window out. Stupid Coronavirus. We did watch Love Never Dies a few weeks ago on youtube, but we hated the storyline. The music was beautiful, but we both couldn't stand what they did to the characters. No trips into NYC for us anytime soon.


 We saw that performance too. Phantom is my favorite musical. I couldn’t bring myself to watch Love Never Dies. I heard the plot and wondered what Andrew Lloyd Webber was thinking.


----------



## mckennarose

Charade67 said:


> We saw that performance too. Phantom is my favorite musical. I couldn’t bring myself to watch Love Never Dies. I heard the plot and wondered what Andrew Lloyd Webber was thinking.


Yeah, don't watch it, it will change everything.  DD and I agreed to pretend it doesn't exist.  We haven't watched Phantom for a few months and it was just what we needed to erase Love Never Dies from our memory.  Good thing we only watched it once!  Phantom is always a regular we watch.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I do not know what I did wrong but had quoted your two pics and it had me roaring with laughter
> 
> yea
> I’m just like the gal on the sofa



lol....me too!!!! I had no idea he was doing that for real, I thought it was just a fun meme!!! I may Google for that this weekend.....what a guy.....  






Lynne G said:


> Cheese ravioli, gone in a flash.  Fresh and took longer to heat up water than cook.  So tasty.
> 
> Happy Anniversary to Worfie. 27 years! Awesome.
> 
> Yeah, the Disney puzzle has yet to be boxed back up, I was wondering if little one wants to save it. Would be neat in a picture frame. At least puzzles are a break from screens, Charade.
> 
> Glad to hear steak on grill was rain free Schumi.  Yeah, we miss that going out and being waited on, as well.
> 
> We get rain until at least the clock strikes 12 midnight, then that polar air arrives and by 4 am, temp to be around freezing.  Yes, 32F.  Sigh, my heater will surely be on  throughout the night.  At least we have clean blankets .
> 
> With that, a blanket is calling my name. Dreary out, all wet and damp. And any wet left, will be icy tomorrow morning. Good thing I have nothing scheduled, but to once again go grocery shopping, as soon much was not available on our quick trip today.



Don`t make ravioli much here.....glad you enjoyed it! Nice and satisfying dish......yep, steaks were lovely, but like most people we are missing eating out a lot!!!

That is cold!!!! Please don't send it over to us......we have gorgeous weather here right now!!!






keishashadow said:


> I am eating cheese curls.  Yes, it was the high point of my day
> 
> Was asked if i wanted to head up to the newly yellow phased outlets near i-80.  Um, no thankyouverymuch.  Appears our county will go into same phase next Friday.  Will give it a solid two weeks to keep an eye on new infection rates before I stick my head out of my burrow.
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Oh pooh, the family loved it for a quick lunch & price was surely right.  Guessing buffets in general will go the way of the dinosaur, unless staff doles out selections ala cafeteria.
> 
> Nice she still has a go at it, fun.  Funny you mention the ceiling fan incident.  She hit a chain pull on one in the living room when doing a backwards something or other.  Thought for sure she broke one of the lighting globes with all the noise.  Can’t wait until the weather breaks & i’ll Exile the workout into the back yard.



We are starting to loosen lockdown this Monday too.....we won`t be doing anything different for a longer tie than that, however tempting. I`m in that burrow with you too...…

Sweet Tomatoes never tempted us at all, but it`s a shame to hear of places closing anywhere.






mckennarose said:


> Snow!   Ugh!  Why do we have snow in May?!  Thankfully it's not sticking to the ground, but it's on the cars, the deck and our front porch.  And the dogs have to go out once before bed.... brrr....
> 
> Youngest dd and I watched Phantom 25th anniversary performance at Royal Albert Hall London.  Both of us cried our eyes out; it's our favorite!  So on a whim I looked up tix on Broadway and then immediately closed the window out.  Stupid Coronavirus.  We did watch Love Never Dies a few weeks ago on youtube, but we hated the storyline.  The music was beautiful, but we both couldn't stand what they did to the characters.  No trips into NYC for us anytime soon.
> 
> Hope everyone is safe and warm this evening!



One of our friends at the hotel told us about Love Never Dies....couldn't quite believe it, so we avoided seeing it.....yes, didn't understand why they did that!!!

Phantom in London was a highlight we`ll never forget.......beautful show!!!



Saturday again.......

Call us crazy if you will.....but we booked flights for May 2021 this morning.....3 weeks and already looking forward to it!! Just couldn`t resist and the price was excellent too!!! Bonus!

Sun is shining this morning, but we did some inside housework, all the bathrooms have been cleaned and kitchen, laundry and utility rooms floors alll done. Not much else needed doing apart from dusting a little.

Today, will spend a little time in the garden before the predicted rain and lightning come later. Our gardener finished staining the gazebo and it looks so good.....just needed a freshening up.

Pizza tonight and maybe some red wine to go with it......




​





































Have a great Saturday......and remember.......it`s never to early for sparkly....


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

schumigirl said:


> Call us crazy if you will.....but we booked flights for May 2021 this morning.....3 weeks and already looking forward to it!! Just couldn`t resist and the price was excellent too!!! Bonus!


Crazy awesome is what I’d call it! Nice!


----------



## keishashadow

Snow was blowing sideways when I took the pooch out first thing today.  As if it couldn’t get any more weird...

Have a raccoon that has been roaming neighborhood for last few months.  Starting to get very bold, coming out in the daylight...usually a hop, skip & a jump to going full blown rabid.  Needed to do something. Game commission not answering the phone.  Borrowed a trap, but owner had no idea how to use it.  Even google didn’t produce.  DH called a coworker, mountain man sort.  Walked him thru it then said...‘Dem coons are good eating’ Um, no 

Talk about a hard left turn from discussing the Phantom of the Opera 



schumigirl said:


> Don`t make ravioli much here....


My middle DS makes a mean, from scratch, meat ravioli. I am normally not a mint fan but he puts a miniscule amount of fresh into it that makes it pop.  Family recipie, but shared freely, unlike the dead aunt’s cookies lol

Ps two snap up for iggy pop meme


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

keishashadow said:


> My middle DS makes a mean, from scratch, meat ravioli. I am normally not a mint fan but he puts a miniscule amount of fresh into it that makes it pop. Family recipie, but shared freely, unlike the dead aunt’s cookies lol



Yes please to recipes!! That sounds excellent!


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Call us crazy if you will.....but we booked flights for May 2021 this morning.....3 weeks and already looking forward to it!! Just couldn`t resist and the price was excellent too!!! Bonus!


I am a little envious. We were supposed to plan a Disney trip in 2021, but I’m not sure if that is going to happen or not. 



keishashadow said:


> Talk about a hard left turn from discussing the Phantom of the Opera


 Well...they both wear masks.


----------



## mckennarose

keishashadow said:


> DH called a coworker, mountain man sort. Walked him thru it then said...‘Dem coons are good eating’ Um, no


Yeah, that’s a big NOPE for me.  We have people here who eat squirrel.  That’s another big NOPE!

Well folks, here’s the meat situation in my local Walmart.  My DD took this pic when she was out shopping on Thursday.


And a few funnies....


----------



## schumigirl

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Crazy awesome is what I’d call it! Nice!



Actually, I like that phrase.....crazy awesome......lol......thanks!!!! 





keishashadow said:


> View attachment 493766
> 
> Snow was blowing sideways when I took the pooch out first thing today.  As if it couldn’t get any more weird...
> 
> Have a raccoon that has been roaming neighborhood for last few months.  Starting to get very bold, coming out in the daylight...usually a hop, skip & a jump to going full blown rabid.  Needed to do something. Game commission not answering the phone.  Borrowed a trap, but owner had no idea how to use it.  Even google didn’t produce.  DH called a coworker, mountain man sort.  Walked him thru it then said...‘Dem coons are good eating’ Um, no
> 
> Talk about a hard left turn from discussing the Phantom of the Opera
> 
> 
> My middle DS makes a mean, from scratch, meat ravioli. I am normally not a mint fan but he puts a miniscule amount of fresh into it that makes it pop.  Family recipie, but shared freely, unlike the dead aunt’s cookies lol
> 
> Ps two snap up for iggy pop meme



lol.....that's funny!!! 

I cannot imagine mint tasting good in that....I detest mint in anything, but can`t imagine it in Italian dishes like that......but, I do trust your judgement......I can`t remember the last time I made pasta for ravioli....long time ago and probably didn't turn  out the best. I`m not a great pasta maker. 

Those dead aunt cookies are going to be around for a while!!! 

Glad we don't have to worry about raccoons over here......foxes are about the worst......I hate all vermin though. But tame foxes can be kind of cute if they get to know you......

Gotta love Iggy!!!! 






Charade67 said:


> I am a little envious. We were supposed to plan a Disney trip in 2021, but I’m not sure if that is going to happen or not.
> 
> Well...they both wear masks.



Fingers crossed Charade you get your trip sorted...….



mrose slipped in while I was posting .......scary pictures of no meat......yep, no eating anything like that for for us either......raccoon or squirrel....all vermin!!! Yuk.......




Sitting in the sun outside, but that is a chilly breeze coming in from the sea......if you move just slightly into the breeze.....it`s cold. But the sun is so bright and warm........

Kyle has taken his car out for a quick drive around the countryside, it hasn`t moved in a month. Last filled it with petrol about 5 weeks ago. Our tank is the same......longest tank of fuel ever. 

Friends are all beginning to think about hair now.......one sent me this........not sure it`ll catch on..........


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Hey all, just popping in to let you all know I havent forgotten about you. We had a death in the family last week, a suicide and  i just have kind of been in a funk. You all are so great and inviting, didnt want you to think I was being flaky. Thanks


----------



## mckennarose

I'm so sorry to hear that.  My condolences to your family.


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Hey all, just popping in to let you all know I havent forgotten about you. We had a death in the family last week, a suicide and  i just have kind of been in a funk. You all are so great and inviting, didnt want you to think I was being flaky. Thanks



Oh Vicki, I`m so sorry to read that. 

What an awful thing for your family to deal with. Sending many hugs to you and your whole family...… We`ll still be here when you feel like posting......


----------



## Lynne G

Vicki, such horrible news.  Sending much sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## Charade67

Vicki, I am so sorry. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> Well...they both wear masks


Good one lol


Vicki Rickerd said:


> Hey all, just popping in to let you all know I havent forgotten about you. We had a death in the family last week, a suicide and  i just have kind of been in a funk. You all are so great and inviting, didnt want you to think I was being flaky. Thanks


Oh no, hugs


----------



## macraven

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Hey all, just popping in to let you all know I havent forgotten about you. We had a death in the family last week, a suicide and  i just have kind of been in a funk. You all are so great and inviting, didnt want you to think I was being flaky. Thanks


Sending you   and prayers.
It’s a permanent situation that family has to live with forever.
Never easy to understand so I know this is hard for you to get through.


----------



## Lynne G

A what is for dinner ma question.  Answer 3 different meals, only a ugh kinda response, so not sure what will be for dinner.  Reminded questioner that it is only 4 pm.  Yeah and I am kinda hungry.  May get into that baguette I baked from frozen one I picked up.  Real butter.  Okay, snack for me.  

And yeah,


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Card for our son!!!

Star Wars theme with Lightsaber!!


----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## Disxuni

Random, but someone recreated at home the Forbidden Journey. Thought it was hilarious.






Hoping you homies are having a good weekend and Mother’s Day tomorrow!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Well been busy with stuff and decided on Outback for dinner I ordered the Mother’s Day prime rib 16 oz and crab cake here is a pic of it putting it on a plate, they gave me an end cut at least an inch and a half thick.....


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Since I’m here now, I’d like to wish all the wonderful mothers here a Happy Mother’s Day for tomorrow!!!

We have another busy day with some things planned for our 2020 grad!!!

I’m sure I’ll check in at some point but it’s never early and always time IMO to recognize all the great mom’s!!!


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!

Happy Early Mother's Day to all the special ladies here and the special ladies in your lives.

Chris also lost his first tooth today!  And you know what the going rate is for the first tooth around here???  $20!  I remember getting $2 at most when I was a kid.  Guess the Tooth Fairy won the lottery....


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

KStarfish82 said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> Happy Early Mother's Day to all the special ladies here and the special ladies in your lives.
> 
> Chris also lost his first tooth today!  And you know what the going rate is for the first tooth around here???  $20!  I remember getting $2 at most when I was a kid.  Guess the Tooth Fairy won the lottery....



Haha I wished our tooth fairy would have known yours........

My wife does dental work, I’ve never asked her about tooth fairy talk at the office, but apparently ours has a special tree that grows some interesting leaves.........$

I could change the name from tooth fairy to stimulus fairy.......


----------



## macraven

Wishing all the mothers they are celebrated today by their loved ones.

It’s the nicest thing you can do today for making her feel appreciated and loved.

My mother is in heaven so my card buying and gift giving days are over.

 But my thoughts are always with her.

I hope you spend time to enjoy talking to your mom sometime today
She will appreciate it.
And you make her the happiest woman


----------



## Disxuni

I would usually get a dollar store type of toy from the tooth fairy. The only one I remember is a tiny pencil set. It was a couple of pencils and sharper themed to Casper.

Once again, Happy Mother’s Day to all! Those who no longer have their mother, or never had one, know that you are loved and have a wonderful day.


----------



## schumigirl

​
Sunday here......we had our Mothers Day back in March, but hope all you mums out there have a lovely day.

I spoke too soon about our weather.....we have wind and rain today. Heard the wind get up around 1am as we had the windows open because it was so warm.....weird. No walk today then. 

Not much going on again today.....will do some laundry and chat to a few friends this afternoon on Zoom and call mum for her daily update......

Winter warming dish of Steak Pie tonight......not exactly a dish we usually have in May, but as it looks like winter........why not. 



































Happy Sunday...…..


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, a Happy Mother’s Day to moms of every kind.  Take time to say, thanks to Mom, or for me, like Mac, thinking thanks Mom. 

And at least every homie,

Yay! 

At least we are starting with a very bright sky, and sunny ☀out. And a bit warmer. Now not enough to not wear that light weight winter coat, but hoping a T shirt under is fine. Guess all had the heat on yesterday, the two stores we went in, I was getting too warm with my jacket and shirt on. But thinking no stores today. Between the two and the day before’s trip, we are stocked for at least another day. And with our haul yesterday, dinner ended up with a take out pizza. Yeah, we and quite a few others were thinking the same thing. Glad to see that pizza shop get business. We like that shop’s pizza as it has different kinds of pizza, kinda odd ones, but so fresh toppings. Older one finished up mine, and yes, little one’s was plain, and she did not share. Her leftover slices were spoken for, as she was going to eat them later last night. I think she did.

Meal looks lush DisneyLife. Glad you enjoyed some graduation yum with your son. Nice card.

With that, you know my routine, working week day or not, tea is now in my hand.  Quiet house, remote in hand, blanket thrown around me, I’d say, I am having a great morning.  Woot!


----------



## keishashadow

A good mother can always see the good in her children .



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> View attachment 493913
> Well been busy with stuff and decided on Outback for dinner I ordered the Mother’s Day prime rib 16 oz and crab cake here is a pic of it putting it on a plate, they gave me an end cut at least an inch and a half thick.....


I gave you a provisional like, assuming you enjoy well done meat...if I received the non rare end piece I’d be returning it lol.


Lynne G said:


> Now not enough to not wear that light weight winter coat


You have to live in the north to appreciate the sentiment of having at least 3 winter coats available at all times . I pulled out the down-filled one yesterday between the blowing wind and snow showers all day.  Have I mentioned I wanted to open the pool this weekend so the kids could swim?  

When RL resumes & things do start going my way again, I’m really going to appreciate it!  Perhaps it does take something like this to push us all into a much needed hard reset going forward.  Have a great day all!


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 





Happy Mother’s Day to all the moms











Elsaspiritanimal said:


> But I am proud to say the home monitoring program I helped develop for COVID patients at my hospital system is finally up and running today! I'm pretty excited about this one -



Congratulations on your monitoring Program.




agavegirl1 said:


> My DH is having shoulder surgery tomorrow. They opened up Minnesota's surgery centers for "elective cases" now. He is one of the first to be called since he is prevented from working until he gets the multiple issues fixed.



Hope your hubby’s surgery went well and he is healing.




KStarfish82 said:


> Making a shopping list so I can brave the grocery store on Saturday. Maybe the cold will k



Hope the store visit was successful
.




Worfiedoodles said:


> Today we are celebrating 27 years of wedded bliss.



Happy belated Anniversary







schumigirl said:


> I agree about the nurses.....except (there`s always one )...…..the one who was horrible to my just about everyone in the school when we had one of our mass vaccinations back when we were around 5 or 6......lol....it`s funny how things like that remain in your brain somewhere......lol......



I remember the Nurse who worked in our doctors office when I was little. Her name was Ruth and she wore the starched white dress uniform, cap, white hose and white shoes and she gave a mean shot. Let’s just say you would be avoiding sitting on that cheek for awhile. Dr. Kempe on the other hand  gave a shot so quick it was over before you knew it. I have never forgotten his kindness and quick painless injection technique. He was my inspiration in making sure to give as painless an injection as I could during my Nursing career.




Monykalyn said:


> Today was supposed to be middle's high school graduation day. I am struggling way more than she is-Decorated outside her door and will be picking up dinner she requested. Graduation ceremony is delayed until August - very grateful the district had put off out right cancelling and instead took the time to evaluate the situation



Happy Graduation to your daughter Monyk.







Vicki Rickerd said:


> Hey all, just popping in to let you all know I havent forgotten about you. We had a death in the family last week, a suicide and i just have kind of been in a funk. You all are so great and inviting, didnt want you to think I was being flaky. Thanks



I’am so sorry Vicki ......your Sans family is here for you.





DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Card for our son!!!
> 
> Star Wars theme with Lightsaber!!



Nice card.




macraven said:


> My mother is in heaven so my card buying and gift giving days are over.



For the Sans family members who like Mac, Lynne and myself and many others who’s moms are no longer with us 





It has been a cooler couple of days here. Sounds like everyone across the US has gotten cooler.

It did get up to 60 here yesterday and sun was shining so can’t complain to much. Was able to get out and do some weed pulling in the garden.

Meat supplies in store are dwindling a bit here. It’s a repeat of the TP hoarding . With some of the meat processing plants being hit hard with Covid sickness folks are scared of meat shortages.

Thanks for all the fun memes everyone. It helps keep everything in perspective. We all need something to smile about everyday for sure.

Our stores here are opening in stages here now. Pretty much everyone  here in the stores are wearing masks.

They have even encouraged small family groups to have visits. Son and family are bringing lunch today.

To all the moms I pray your family celebrates you all and you have a wonderful Mother’s Day.



and a funny


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 493987
> A good mother can always see the good in her children .
> 
> 
> I gave you a provisional like, assuming you enjoy well done meat...if I received the non rare end piece I’d be returning it lol.
> 
> You have to live in the north to appreciate the sentiment of having at least 3 winter coats available at all times . I pulled out the down-filled one yesterday between the blowing wind and snow showers all day.  Have I mentioned I wanted to open the pool this weekend so the kids could swim?
> 
> When RL resumes & things do start going my way again, I’m really going to appreciate it!  Perhaps it does take something like this to push us all into a much needed hard reset going forward.  Have a great day all!



I gave you a laugh.......

It does look way over cooked right......

It was medium rareish but way to much seasoning on it.......

Our friend is the proprietor of that restaurant so I will definitely mention the over seasoning.....friend or not I would still make mention.......I was able to trim it down and still enjoy....


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Happy Mother’s Day to all the fabulous moms and grandmas out there!


----------



## mckennarose

Happy Mother's Day!!!



And one of my kids sent me this:


Hope everyone has a great day!  My dd and hubby are making dinner later.... Pernil, beans and rice and garlic mojo with homemade chocolate chip cookies for dessert.  We put the pork in to marinate overnight so it's really easy here on out for them.

And all kidding aside.. big hugs to everyone missing their mom today.  Through quarantine or because they are no longer with us.


----------



## Sue M

*Happy Mother’s Day  And Happy Belated Birthday K Rose!*

*Sorry Mac, absence not intentional!  One day just melds into the next. Trying to watch my health, adjust to the new normal for me. 
Looking forward to this afternoon. Its a beautiful day here, going up to 30c I think that’s low 80s in F. (Sorry Pumpkin).   Both daughters will be over and youngest’s bff and husband. She’s like a 3rd daughter to me.  Since it’s going to be nice out we can enjoy being on the patio together and still respect distance rules. I picked up paper plates at Costco. Husband picked up some nice steaks from our butcher.  Will cook on bbq.  Patio was power washed a few days ago and furniture put out and washed.  And my Wisteria is in almost full bloom over the patio!  
Have a lovely day homies  *


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Thought I’d stop by quick to tell y’all this.....

My 11 year olds phone was ringing, he wasn’t answering it right away, I said aren’t you going to answer that?!?!?

He says nahhhh.......

I said oh who is calling???

Just the President I think......

So I glance at it and it says a # and below that it says Washington D.C.



 .......he’s only 11........


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone life is catching up with me!! However, I had to make sure I wish all the Sans family moms a Happy Mother's Day. I hope everyone had a great day!
Yes I am one to add to the group of mom's passed. I loved what you posted Robbie!

I am thinking of everyone and  and prayers to anyone who needs it.


----------



## KStarfish82

@Robo56    Shopping was a success!  I was even able to get to Costco!  What I do not understand is that with times like these and being that we live in one of the highest densities of COVID patients in the entire country, why people do to Costco to pick up one or two things!  The only reason I go is when I need to buy plenty of things...I mean the snack bar isn't even serving with the exception of pre-made pizza so why make the trip?

Our daily death rate in NY is down to 206.  Not a great number by any means but considering a month ago it was in the 800s, I guess you gotta take it.

Hope everyone had a nice day!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> At least we are starting with a very bright sky, and sunny ☀out. And a bit warmer. Now not enough to not wear that light weight winter coat, but hoping a T shirt under is fine. Guess all had the heat on yesterday, the two stores we went in, I was getting too warm with my jacket and shirt on. But thinking no stores today. Between the two and the day before’s trip, we are stocked for at least another day. And with our haul yesterday, dinner ended up with a take out pizza. Yeah, we and quite a few others were thinking the same thing. Glad to see that pizza shop get business. We like that shop’s pizza as it has different kinds of pizza, kinda odd ones, but so fresh toppings. Older one finished up mine, and yes, little one’s was plain, and she did not share. Her leftover slices were spoken for, as she was going to eat them later last night. I think she did.



I like the sound of different pizzas......unless it has banana on of course...….yes, I`m all for keeping local places in business as much as we can. 

Our local Chinese place has opened up only on weekends, we didn't know or we would have went there for a change. Hope he does well. 

Have a great week ahead Lynne......






keishashadow said:


> View attachment 493987
> A good mother can always see the good in her children .
> 
> 
> I gave you a provisional like, assuming you enjoy well done meat...if I received the non rare end piece I’d be returning it lol.
> 
> You have to live in the north to appreciate the sentiment of having at least 3 winter coats available at all times . I pulled out the down-filled one yesterday between the blowing wind and snow showers all day.  Have I mentioned I wanted to open the pool this weekend so the kids could swim?
> 
> When RL resumes & things do start going my way again, I’m really going to appreciate it!  Perhaps it does take something like this to push us all into a much needed hard reset going forward.  Have a great day all!




lol.....love the Jason meme!!!! Only a mother right enough with him...….

I think there`s something in that you know......getting a restart going forward and hoping we keep all the goodwill towards others that`s been fostered. 

You have better weather coming I`m sure...…..yes, my winter coats hadn't been put away quite yet too......shameful really in May!!! 






Robo56 said:


> Good morning Sans family
> 
> Happy Mother’s Day to all the moms
> 
> I remember the Nurse who worked in our doctors office when I was little. Her name was Ruth and she wore the starched white dress uniform, cap, white hose and white shoes and she gave a mean shot. Let’s just say you would be avoiding sitting on that cheek for awhile. Dr. Kempe on the other hand  gave a shot so quick it was over before you knew it. I have never forgotten his kindness and quick painless injection technique. He was my inspiration in making sure to give as painless an injection as I could during my Nursing career.
> 
> It has been a cooler couple of days here. Sounds like everyone across the US has gotten cooler.
> 
> It did get up to 60 here yesterday and sun was shining so can’t complain to much. Was able to get out and do some weed pulling in the garden.
> 
> Meat supplies in store are dwindling a bit here. It’s a repeat of the TP hoarding . With some of the meat processing plants being hit hard with Covid sickness folks are scared of meat shortages.
> 
> Thanks for all the fun memes everyone. It helps keep everything in perspective. We all need something to smile about everyday for sure.
> 
> Our stores here are opening in stages here now. Pretty much everyone  here in the stores are wearing masks.
> 
> They have even encouraged small family groups to have visits. Son and family are bringing lunch today.
> 
> To all the moms I pray your family celebrates you all and you have a wonderful Mother’s Day.
> 
> and a funny
> View attachment 493990



It`s funny, a lot of nurses have someone who inspired them in some way as the reason for being a nurse or similar.....I`m sure you had a nice way for patients.....it does make all the difference. 

Hope you had a lovely Mothers Day too. 





DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Thought I’d stop by quick to tell y’all this.....
> 
> My 11 year olds phone was ringing, he wasn’t answering it right away, I said aren’t you going to answer that?!?!?
> 
> He says nahhhh.......
> 
> I said oh who is calling???
> 
> Just the President I think......
> 
> So I glance at it and it says a # and below that it says Washington D.C.
> 
> 
> 
> .......he’s only 11........



lol.....that would be a phone call and a half!!! 






We had a wild a woolly night here.......wind never ceased the whole day yesterday and continued through the night.....and yes, it`s still rattling this morning outside. Rain hasn`t stopped much, but it is so cold!!!! 

This morning it is 40F, but feels much cooler according to weather......that is far too cold for May!!! 

Good to see some of you have had restrictions lifted and can see other folks......not happening here yet. Even if they did most of us aren't ready to mix yet, despite wanting too. Boris`s speech last night was clear as mud. But most folks aren't wanting anything lifted yet. We`ll see. Our news is full of folks out and about so, looks like the covidiots are all out in force again...….

Yesterday had a weird happening.......

I was on Zoom with three friends. A couple of my friends think we have a ghost in our house, two of my friends are very blunt and don`t believe in any of that and constantly have exchanges as to whether there is such a thing. Always an interesting discussion!! 

I`ve never been convinced....never felt a presence but it does at times feel a little like there`s a change in atmosphere for a few seconds. So, I`m on zoom in the oldest part of the house and one of my friends suddenly asked who was behind me....I said no one, my two are in other parts of the house......then the other friend who is highly dismissive of anything like that said yes, I saw something too.....then it was gone......at that I turned around and of course there was nothing. 

One friend said it looked like a woman carrying baking????? The other then after having a few minutes said, she didn`t see anything after all......lol......so, I don`t know.....do we have a ghost or not???? 







































​

Hope everyone has a good Monday...…..


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Schumi, I don’t believe in ghosts either, but when my older one was born, my DH was away for over a year, and one night I thought I saw a man, not scary, just watching from the front of the house, when I was way in the back,  in a like I am here for you.  I mentioned it to my mom, and she said it was your dad.  I said, well the man I saw did not remind me of him.  But hey, any helpful concern from above was a good thing.  When my DH was away for long periods, I always had help when the kids were young, when I needed it. Hey, maybe your home likes having bakers in it. I do think there are ghosting images once in awhile in pictures  as a result of those images being sent over wires.  Heck, sometimes my car picks up two radio stations and odd hearing another song in the background.  

With that, a nice rhyme from my weather guy. We are having chilly days in May.  Ah yes we are.  Too chilly for me.  And even a chance of rain this morning.  He did say, a close to 80’s will be the high one day this week.  Now that is not what I call a chilly end to this week.  Though as always with warmer weather, thunderstorms will be in that 80 degree day.  At least if you get wet that day, you won’t be cold.  End of weather reporting.



Already online for over an hour. Ah yes, back to that week day routine.


So, as a Monday, have a marvelous day. May all the homies be happy and healthy.

And yeah, it will be some time before we even get back to the way we were.  Kids and I are even thinking yes, we are going to push our early next year cruise to the year after.  I have to call, and see if we can get the same cabin, with no price increase.  Yes, the new normal, but with older one having asthma, we would rather not take risks for the foreseeable future.  

Ah, tea in hand, dull looking out, so rain may make an appearance.

Don’t Worry, Be Happy.  Yes indeed.


----------



## keishashadow

KStarfish82 said:


> why people do to Costco to pick up one or two things


 i’m Guessing cabin fever.  Had to go into Target to pick up a prescription for family member last weekend.  Was floored at the number of large family groups strolling thru the store together.  It’s disrespectful to those employees who are working on the front lines.

Carole - sounds IIke a friendly spirit to me. Better to have hands full of baked goods than an axe . Maybe we could introduce her to our house mascot


----------



## schumigirl

Oh I do believe there’s something Lynne, especially to see something like that, I’m just not sure this home is haunted.


Nice one Keisha........lol.......

Yes, I agree, the large family outings and get togethers are a complete slap in the face to those working to care for us......it must hurt a lot to see them completely ignore all the guidelines.

Our country is gong to be a mess again thanks to folks like that......



Didn‘t go out today.....it is freezing!

Kyle is back at work upstairs in the office after his week off......Tom popped out to the local store for a milk and bread top up......that’ll do us till we go for our click and collect grocery order on Thursday.

Honey mustard chicken tonight.....thought I’d run out of honey, but found a new jar lurking behind the brown sugar.

Time for mid afternoon cuppa....


----------



## KStarfish82

keishashadow said:


> i’m Guessing cabin fever.  Had to go into Target to pick up a prescription for family member last weekend.  Was floored at the number of large family groups strolling thru the store together.  It’s disrespectful to those employees who are working on the front lines.



I would agree.  Sonic has been my new "to go" place just to get a slushy   But of course, I stay in my car.

Only two people per membership are allowed in at a time, so big families are a no-no.

When I go shopping, it's like an episode of Supermarket Sweep.


----------



## Lynne G

_Hehe_ that is me too, Kfish. I try to get in and out with a full cart as fast as I can. Yeah, when I was shopping yesterday I saw a 6 person family shopping. There is never more than two of us, most of the time just one of us. Why bring all your kids? Never understood that. Even without virus, rarely did I more than one kid with me. Though when young, yeah both kids went with me, but this family, not one of the kids I would say were toddlers.

Thinking of little one is game for ordering and pickup Chinese, I am in the mood. Mom alarm may be sounding shortly.  See, getting up so early, I get lunch hungry by 12 noon.


Rainy on and off, so a peek of sun once so far. Trash done, so time to refill.  Now all are home, late Spring cleaning is now the let’s do.  Feels good to clean house every so often.


----------



## cam757

Good Monday Morning,

Hope everyone had a nice Mother's Day yesterday. My day was nice but exhausting. DH gave me what I asked for, a new charcoal grill/smoker, I know, I'm weird.  Since restaurants are closed, I decided to cook for my mom.  Yes, I do like to punish myself We had ribs and fried chicken. It was delish but being in the kitchen all day was exhausting. I am still beat. I told my DH that we are going to Florida for Mother's Day next year. 

 We had done that up until last year but I think we need to bring that tradition back. 


Not much else going on. Working today.  Dinner will be leftovers for the fam and a salad for me. 

Nice day today. Hi 60s.  I think this is it for the cool weather.  Warm weather sets in next week. I am so ready. 



Vicki Rickerd said:


> Hey all, just popping in to let you all know I havent forgotten about you. We had a death in the family last week, a suicide and i just have kind of been in a funk. You all are so great and inviting, didnt want you to think I was being flaky. Thanks



So sorry for your loss.  



schumigirl said:


> I`ve never been convinced....never felt a presence but it does at times feel a little like there`s a change in atmosphere for a few seconds. So, I`m on zoom in the oldest part of the house and one of my friends suddenly asked who was behind me....I said no one, my two are in other parts of the house......then the other friend who is highly dismissive of anything like that said yes, I saw something too.....then it was gone......at that I turned around and of course there was nothing.



That made my arm hairs stand up just reading it.  Ghosts freak me out.  Are the zoom videos recorded?  That would be crazy to go back and view.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

KStarfish82 said:


> I would agree.  Sonic has been my new "to go" place just to get a slushy   But of course, I stay in my car.
> 
> Only two people per membership are allowed in at a time, so big families are a no-no.
> 
> When I go shopping, it's like an episode of Supermarket Sweep.



I really like the lemonade slush with strawberries added, if you order with the app drinks are half price all the time!


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Good Monday Morning,
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice Mother's Day yesterday. My day was nice but exhausting. DH gave me what I asked for, a new charcoal grill/smoker, I know, I'm weird.  Since restaurants are closed, I decided to cook for my mom.  Yes, I do like to punish myself We had ribs and fried chicken. It was delish but being in the kitchen all day was exhausting. I am still beat. I told my DH that we are going to Florida for Mother's Day next year.
> 
> We had done that up until last year but I think we need to bring that tradition back.
> 
> 
> Not much else going on. Working today.  Dinner will be leftovers for the fam and a salad for me.
> 
> Nice day today. Hi 60s.  I think this is it for the cool weather.  Warm weather sets in next week. I am so ready.
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry for your loss.
> 
> 
> 
> That made my arm hairs stand up just reading it.  Ghosts freak me out.  Are the zoom videos recorded?  That would be crazy to go back and view.



LOVE the sound of the grill/smoker.....bet you get some gorgeous food off of that!!! Not weird at all.....hope the food went down well. 

Yes that was odd, I have no clue if they record them or not, I`m not technical.....one of them sent me a screen shot and yes, it did look odd. I have a couple of experiences that would make your hair curl....well, only two but they`re whoppers and made my mind up for me that I believe there is something.

I like ghost stories though and wouldn't mind if we did have a ghost, long as they were friendly.....scary ghosts.....no thanks.

Some of us are planning a haunted weekend somewhere when this is all over, whenever that may be.......will be so funny as one friend can jump out of her skin opening an envelope!!!





Dinner was filling. Doubt we`ll need anything else tonight....

TV night ahead.........looks lovely outside, but it`s still so cold. No evening walk for us......

Been a slow day.......feels like I`ve been awake for 97 hours already.......


----------



## KStarfish82

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I really like the lemonade slush with strawberries added, if you order with the app drinks are half price all the time!



Yup!  Don't order unless it is through the App!


----------



## macraven

Good evening to all the homies!

It’s hard to believe it’s only been two months for all of us
to have such a change in our life styles.

For me, it was tough for me to change my daily routine of going to the (ladies only) gym each day.
In GA, gyms reopened last month but I have not been back to it.
The owner let her staff go and now she has no cleaning crew.
It changed to “clean the equipment yourself” so since I am not a risk taker, no longer go there.

The nice thing about staying home is discovering the original Law and Order tv series.
I never realized how much I would enjoy it.
I’m more of a documentary tv viewer with the exception of Walking Dead fan.

I always wondered why my cats were up most nights and discovered why now.
They sleep all day so they can prowl in the house when the 11:00 news is over.
Lol


----------



## buckeev

We're still hangin' in there! Bizness has been WAAAYY off...March and April deposits were about 6 to 10 percent of 2019 month-2-month. But still got lights!

Hope y'all and youse are getting along too.


----------



## macraven

I’m very hopeful buckeev that your business will soon pick up!
Good things do happen for good people.
And you are the “good-est” homie I know!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Good evening to all the homies!
> 
> It’s hard to believe it’s only been two months for all of us
> to have such a change in our life styles.
> 
> For me, it was tough for me to change my daily routine of going to the (ladies only) gym each day.
> In GA, gyms reopened last month but I have not been back to it.
> The owner let her staff go and now she has no cleaning crew.
> It changed to “clean the equipment yourself” so since I am not a risk taker, no longer go there.
> 
> The nice thing about staying home is discovering the original Law and Order tv series.
> I never realized how much I would enjoy it.
> I’m more of a documentary tv viewer with the exception of Walking Dead fan.
> 
> I always wondered why my cats were up most nights and discovered why now.
> They sleep all day so they can prowl in the house when the 11:00 news is over.
> Lol



Classic Jerry Orbach......love him!!! 

You are supposed to clean your own stuff you use at the Gym?? I imagine most would clean down what they would use anyway, but you`d still expect it to be properly cleaned by a professional company too!!! Shocking. 

Yes, huge change in lifestyle these last weeks. 





buckeev said:


> We're still hangin' in there! Bizness has been WAAAYY off...March and April deposits were about 6 to 10 percent of 2019 month-2-month. But still got lights!
> 
> Hope y'all and youse are getting along too.



Good to see you buckeev, and glad you`re hanging on there.....good wishes to you and your family too...….



I think It`s Tuesday.......

Still cool here, but at least it`s dry, so we went out a longer walk this morning.....it was certainly bracing. We left around 8am and after an hour walking one way, we wished we had brought the car.....lol.....the breeze was on our face when we walked back down so I have the rosiest cheeks ever right now!!! 

But, it`s so nice to have such a lovely walk in fresh air. Definitely gets the cobwebs off us...….

Lunch is turkey sandwiches for all three of us, and dinner is baked ham.....it`s in the oven with a pineapple, brown sugar and ginger glaze......I may have forgot to mention the ginger to my two.....they don't like ginger but, they never notice. 

Not quite sure what else to do today.....we could put the furniture back in the gazebo now the stain has dried, but seems a bit too cold yet for it. No plans to sit out this week. Patio furniture is out, but we can cover that easier if need be. 

Fruit trees are flowering, so maybe a good sign warmer weather is on the way. 


































​


Have a good Tuesday...….


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, it is a Tuesday, Schumi. Nice to hear a Chinese food place is open now. We did enjoy a Chinese food lunch yesterday. It was steaming hot, as it’s a 6 or so minutes car ride to pick up. It is the only Chinese food place we all enjoy the way they cook.

Well, not much better in temps, as frost warning in the overnight.  Sigh.  And yes, it is the middle of May.  Clear out, so at least a nice sky last night.  First time the moon was so bright in days.  Rain will be giving the chance to see it, once again, today.  Bright, but not full sun yet.  Dry so far, so nice enough cool start to this Tuesday.

Ooh, and since today is Taco Tuesday, Mac May indeed do her Taco Bell run.  So homies, find a taco place and enjoy a taco this Tuesday.  Or make one yourself.
And haha, 

Yep, have a terrific Tuesday.  And aww,



Hope that doggie is right.  Hope this post finds all having and will have a good Tuesday.


----------



## macraven

Move to GA !

only upper 60’s today and then 70’s tomorrow
Big heat of the 80’s comes Saturday 


sunglasses and shorts time then

Come to my house and play water balloons fights!

I ‘ll provide the towels..


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Georgia sounds lovely right now Mac! I'll take you up on that water balloon fight. You should be warned I have cat-like reflexes and the speed of a mongoose though.   

Woke up to frost again this morning. But it looks like it will warm up nicely by the weekend so I should be able to get my annuals finally and plant all of my containers and rock walls. I'm thinking I'm going with purple and sunset colors this year. Should be pretty and not a combo I've done recently. And if it doesn't look good - well they are annuals! Change it up next year right?


----------



## macraven

Yup tonight is our Taco Bell dinner

We will run to the border!

Had to skip it last week
Place was packed since it was Cinco de Mayo


----------



## mckennarose

Morning SAN's fam,

Well, had a nice, but quiet Mother's Day.  My kids managed to surprised me with some goodies like a Harry Potter cookbook, Baby Yoda coffee mug, flowers and a new french rolling pin!  They're very thoughtful and I'm blessed.  Hubby, youngest and I went for a long walk in the woods.  We even came across some deer and they didn't move when they saw us.  

Yesterday hubby and I went for our antibody test.  The doctor's office procedure is really interesting now.  You go to the door, they unlock it, you have to be "geared up" with mask and I wore a pair of gloves, no sitting, no paperwork to fill out, directly into the back for the blood draw, right back out, hubby's turn and then we left.  In and out in 5 minutes.  I wish every appointment was that fast.  We should know the results in a few days.... fingers crossed....

The more I hear of the personal stories of the virus, the more I'm convinced it's the weirdest thing.  The latest person didn't have any symptoms except for the lack of smell and taste.  No fever, no cough, nothing else.  

Not much else is exciting here.  This coming Friday would've been our day to leave for Fl.        I *heard* they are lifting our city's nightly curfew, but I haven't seen anything official yet.   There were only 10 new cases reported in our county yesterday... which is so much better than it has been!  

I can't wait for the warmer weather that's supposed to be coming toward the end of the week.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

mckennarose said:


> My kids managed to surprised me with some goodies like a Harry Potter cookbook, Baby Yoda coffee mug, flowers and a new french rolling pin



What awesome thoughtful gifts! Glad you had a nice Mother's day! And yes it would be nice if all appts were that fast. Hope the results come back quickly for you!


----------



## mckennarose

Well, that was quick!  Results are in and hubby and I are negative for antibodies.  Dang!
At least we know what we are doing to stay safe is working, so that's a plus.  It's weird to say that I was hoping we had it at one point, but so mild we didn't know.  Oh well.....


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne....glad you enjoyed the Chinese!! It has been missed here by a lot of folks. 


Elsa.....anything with purple will be just lovely!!! Hope the frost doesn't last too long for you.....


mrose…..nice gifts there for you......I`m not sure whether to say congratulations or not......not having the antibodies, but means you`re healthy...….yes, it`s strange. A young healthy 22 year old died of it in the last 24 hours only a couple of hours after developing a fever. Horrible and so tragic. 

We have lots of deer in the forest behind us......they are tame for the most part, except when they hear the guns in the distance. It`s farmers shooting vermin usually, but sets them on edge. They are so beautiful and yes, they let you get quite close. 




Well, I spoke too soon about our weather improving. Tonight the high winds are back and we had hailstones an hour or so ago. Now it`s just raining, but so windy and downright cold. Warm in here though. 

Splashing out with a pepsi tonight......and watching an old episode of Midsomer Murder. 

Early night I think...….nothing much on the tv tonight later.....

Oh a friend sent me this picture today......I`m going to send it to a friend who is one of the managers in the Studios that covers the ET ride.....he`s probably already seen it, but will send it anyway......so cute.....

She wrote....I know you like doughnuts and I know you like ET so thought of you when I saw this......










Love it!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Just in case you haven't seen this on other boards...….

https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/terms-of-service/operations-update?linkId=88480280


----------



## mckennarose

macraven said:


> only upper 60’s today and then 70’s tomorrow
> Big heat of the 80’s comes Saturday


So what I hear you saying is for us to all come down to GA and we'll have a slumber party?!  LOL!
Enjoy the weather.  I'm super jealous.
I was just talking to one of my dd's and we're going to get the kayaks out of my garage soon and clean them up and check the life jackets.  We need things to keep busy and look forward to.  Maybe we can do a social distance cookout at the lake and kayak in the next month.


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> What awesome thoughtful gifts!


Thank you!  They're good kids.  I was already looking at what to make from the cookbook!


schumigirl said:


> mrose…..nice gifts there for you......I`m not sure whether to say congratulations or not......not having the antibodies, but means you`re healthy...….yes, it`s strange. A young healthy 22 year old died of it in the last 24 hours only a couple of hours after developing a fever. Horrible and so tragic.


It amazes me the range of severity in the cases.  One person gets a rash on their toes, another can't breathe, another can't smell, another dies.  You never know who is going to get what.  That's what makes me nervous about it.

With so many cases here, I was really hoping we somehow got one of these mild cases we're hearing about.  We both were bummed.  Hubby was going to donate plasma and I was going to see if they would let me with my health issues.  


schumigirl said:


> We have lots of deer in the forest behind us......they are tame for the most part, except when they hear the guns in the distance. It`s farmers shooting vermin usually, but sets them on edge. They are so beautiful and yes, they let you get quite close.


We have lots of deer here too.  They usually don't come up close since people do hunt here.  At least it's not the rut!  Then you need to watch them coming close.  We also have black bears, and you will come across them once in a while.  We haven't seen one in a few years on our walks, which is good because they do scare me.

Love the ET!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> Lynne....glad you enjoyed the Chinese!! It has been missed here by a lot of folks.
> 
> 
> Elsa.....anything with purple will be just lovely!!! Hope the frost doesn't last too long for you.....
> 
> 
> mrose…..nice gifts there for you......I`m not sure whether to say congratulations or not......not having the antibodies, but means you`re healthy...….yes, it`s strange. A young healthy 22 year old died of it in the last 24 hours only a couple of hours after developing a fever. Horrible and so tragic.
> 
> We have lots of deer in the forest behind us......they are tame for the most part, except when they hear the guns in the distance. It`s farmers shooting vermin usually, but sets them on edge. They are so beautiful and yes, they let you get quite close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I spoke too soon about our weather improving. Tonight the high winds are back and we had hailstones an hour or so ago. Now it`s just raining, but so windy and downright cold. Warm in here though.
> 
> Splashing out with a pepsi tonight......and watching an old episode of Midsomer Murder.
> 
> Early night I think...….nothing much on the tv tonight later.....
> 
> Oh a friend sent me this picture today......I`m going to send it to a friend who is one of the managers in the Studios that covers the ET ride.....he`s probably already seen it, but will send it anyway......so cute.....
> 
> She wrote....I know you like doughnuts and I know you like ET so thought of you when I saw this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!!!!



We get a lot of Canadian Geese since were by the lake, we do have a lot of whitetail dear hear in the Midwest, our cabin up in Wisconsin they come right up in front of our windows.

Watching the movie (It is a childhood favorite) and maybe why I have interest in space so much, but watching the movie I did think E.T.  looked a bit gross, but that glazed E.T. looks pretty good......

On another note, my wife got told by one of the snobs at her office that she would have to quarantine for a minimum of 2 weeks after our trip to Florida in September obviously if it even happens to begin with......

I don’t care for snobs so you know what I said.........looks like you just got 2 more weeks of vacation...... 

I’m the last person on earth to hesitate about booking 2 more weeks at Universal or Disney!!!

Texas Roadhouse steaks for dinner again tonight........these were done excellent as usual, I hate to say it but Texas Roadhouse to go has become better than eating in.....

Buddy of mine bought a new pickup truck, it’s more like a monster truck, I laugh a little because it has big tires and stuff, he has a big boat to pull though, I laugh because he’s a little fella, I said you need a ladder to get in that, he said you can just pick me up bro...


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> So what I hear you saying is for us to all come down to GA and we'll have a slumber party?!  LOL!
> Enjoy the weather.  I'm super jealous.
> I was just talking to one of my dd's and we're going to get the kayaks out of my garage soon and clean them up and check the life jackets.  We need things to keep busy and look forward to.  Maybe we can do a social distance cookout at the lake and kayak in the next month.
> 
> Thank you!  They're good kids.  I was already looking at what to make from the cookbook!
> 
> It amazes me the range of severity in the cases.  One person gets a rash on their toes, another can't breathe, another can't smell, another dies.  You never know who is going to get what.  That's what makes me nervous about it.
> 
> With so many cases here, I was really hoping we somehow got one of these mild cases we're hearing about.  We both were bummed.  Hubby was going to donate plasma and I was going to see if they would let me with my health issues.
> 
> We have lots of deer here too.  They usually don't come up close since people do hunt here.  At least it's not the rut!  Then you need to watch them coming close.  We also have black bears, and you will come across them once in a while.  We haven't seen one in a few years on our walks, which is good because they do scare me.
> 
> Love the ET!




Sounds like a lovely trip you are envisaging at the lake.....sounds very idyllic.....and a very welcome break!! 

Yes, the variances in symptoms is scary. My "cold" certainly had some symptoms of the virus, but not all, so I have no definitive answer if I had it or not and I know many people are the same. 

Yes, deer here have no real worries as we don't have hunting her. Well apart from the farmers and their shooting of vermin. And thankfully we don't have things like bears to worry about.....scariest thing we come across is a fox....and they`re usually pretty tame too. Yes, the USA have some scary predators around.....

Although one of my favourite pastimes is to study the Honey Badger......jeez.....that is one amazing creature!!!! There are some amazing youtube videos of them....one gets bitten by the most poisonous snake in Australia…...it falls over for a bit, then shakes itself off and goes back and bites the head off the snake and kills it.....so funny! Nasty little creature, fearsome but fearless......






DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We get a lot of Canadian Geese since were by the lake, we do have a lot of whitetail dear hear in the Midwest, our cabin up in Wisconsin they come right up in front of our windows.
> 
> Watching the movie (It is a childhood favorite) and maybe why I have interest in space so much, but watching the movie I did think E.T.  looked a bit gross, but that glazed E.T. looks pretty good......
> 
> On another note, my wife got told by one of the snobs at her office that she would have to quarantine for a minimum of 2 weeks after our trip to Florida in September obviously if it even happens to begin with......
> 
> I don’t care for snobs so you know what I said.........looks like you just got 2 more weeks of vacation......
> 
> I’m the last person on earth to hesitate about booking 2 more weeks at Universal or Disney!!!
> 
> Texas Roadhouse steaks for dinner again tonight........these were done excellent as usual, I hate to say it but Texas Roadhouse to go has become better than eating in.....
> 
> Buddy of mine bought a new pickup truck, it’s more like a monster truck, I laugh a little because it has big tires and stuff, he has a big boat to pull though, I laugh because he’s a little fella, I said you need a ladder to get in that, he said you can just pick me up bro...



Looks like we`ll have the two week quarantine coming from the UK, but no issue for us as we both have the luxury of not working anymore. But for people that work, this may be the end of vacations for a lot of folks who can`t quarantine for two weeks after a trip, regardless of how long it is. 

I`m laughing at the snob comment......I`ve been called a snob a lot....mainly because of snarky comments people make to me, usually about the amount of time we spend in America at one time, and I respond back with an appropriate reply, usually in a very polite but clear tone, I can be very British at times......hey, if the shoe fits, I`ll wear it 





And Wednesday again........

Exciting event today???? Wine delivery between 10.16am and 2.23pm.......very exact timing!!! We were sent a lovely offer from a company we haven`t ordered from for a while......well, it would be rude to refuse......16 bottles will be rumbling towards us right now. We`re not exactly short of wine  but we`ll fit it in.

No walk this morning as it is freezing outside and we have had some hailstones. Same last night, but we had a very breezy night and that has died down a bit. 

So, will bake some scones this morning. Think it`ll be cherry and coconut. Going to make double and drop some at the farm door as she likes my scones. Saves us eating them all 

Chicken salad sandwiches for lunch.......and meatballs in spicy sauce for dinner....making Kyle mac n cheese....































Have a wonderful Wednesday ​


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> Sounds like a lovely trip you are envisaging at the lake.....sounds very idyllic.....and a very welcome break!!
> 
> Yes, the variances in symptoms is scary. My "cold" certainly had some symptoms of the virus, but not all, so I have no definitive answer if I had it or not and I know many people are the same.
> 
> Yes, deer here have no real worries as we don't have hunting her. Well apart from the farmers and their shooting of vermin. And thankfully we don't have things like bears to worry about.....scariest thing we come across is a fox....and they`re usually pretty tame too. Yes, the USA have some scary predators around.....
> 
> Although one of my favourite pastimes is to study the Honey Badger......jeez.....that is one amazing creature!!!! There are some amazing youtube videos of them....one gets bitten by the most poisonous snake in Australia…...it falls over for a bit, then shakes itself off and goes back and bites the head off the snake and kills it.....so funny! Nasty little creature, fearsome but fearless......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we`ll have the two week quarantine coming from the UK, but no issue for us as we both have the luxury of not working anymore. But for people that work, this may be the end of vacations for a lot of folks who can`t quarantine for two weeks after a trip, regardless of how long it is.
> 
> I`m laughing at the snob comment......I`ve been called a snob a lot....mainly because of snarky comments people make to me, usually about the amount of time we spend in America at one time, and I respond back with an appropriate reply, usually in a very polite but clear tone, I can be very British at times......hey, if the shoe fits, I`ll wear it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Wednesday again........
> 
> Exciting event today???? Wine delivery between 10.16am and 2.23pm.......very exact timing!!! We were sent a lovely offer from a company we haven`t ordered from for a while......well, it would be rude to refuse......16 bottles will be rumbling towards us right now. We`re not exactly short of wine  but we`ll fit it in.
> 
> No walk this morning as it is freezing outside and we have had some hailstones. Same last night, but we had a very breezy night and that has died down a bit.
> 
> So, will bake some scones this morning. Think it`ll be cherry and coconut. Going to make double and drop some at the farm door as she likes my scones. Saves us eating them all
> 
> Chicken salad sandwiches for lunch.......and meatballs in spicy sauce for dinner....making Kyle mac n cheese....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494458
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494459
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday ​



Haha, I can see that response from people I guess, I don’t understand why one would feel that way but I guess they do.......

I can only imagine the amount of travel we would do if we were retired......

Being 38 though, I still have a while to go, even though I did tell many in my early 30’s that I would like to retire by 35, well some changes in my business when I was about 33 3/4 changed that.........


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Haha, I can see that response from people I guess, I don’t understand why one would feel that way but I guess they do.......
> 
> I can only imagine the amount of travel we would do if we were retired......
> 
> Being 38 though, I still have a while to go, even though I did tell many in my early 30’s that I would like to retire by 35, well some changes in my business when I was about 33 3/4 changed that.........



We did travel an awful lot when we were younger, and most places we wanted to visit we have done. Some places we’ll never return to like Dubai and most of Europe.

Yes, travel is wonderful and we love America, so we’re happy to go there. Early retirement has been the best thing ever......I retired at 35 and only went back to work as a Practice Manager to help out a friend for a couple of years, it was only part time and I loved it. But much prefer being a lady of leisure.

I understand why folks feel that way, the ones who’ve made comments are usually a little envious. I can deal with that. Comments like oh we can stay a week for what you pay a night and said in a derogatory tone shows me who they are. Good for them.....I don‘t care what others do. I’d never be dismissive of someone who chooses to stay in a place that costs $400 a week.....but seems some find it acceptable to be that way in the opposite case. People are people.

There used to be someone on here who was like that with us, they don’t post anymore, but if I broke 2 legs they would have broken three....only it was on everything. “Oh yes we got that too” was a common phrase. Never understood that competitive deal with folks.

I’ve written a speech now!! Time to get my soap box......but yes, folks are funny and very obvious about it too.




Well, my scone didn’t turn out the best.......Tom (going to blame him) asked me to double the cherries in the mix.....I said they may not rise as they should......he said put them in......

They didn’t rise. They are a bit like flat scones......tasty enough though.......we’ve munched one each and now about to make a cup of tea and have another.....

Sun has come out, so if it’s not too cold we’ll head out a walk. And wine arrived at 10.52am.....so we can head out as it’s here.

Time for a pot of tea......


----------



## macraven

It’s Wednesday again
Halfway to the weekend

and weather will mean the ac goes back on then.

Will take heat any day over cold and snow!


----------



## keishashadow

Spray throat three times a day...



schumigirl said:


> You are supposed to clean your own stuff you use at the Gym?? I imagine most would clean down what they would use anyway, but you`d still expect it to be properly cleaned by a professional company too!!! Shocking.


Here, It’s considered very poor form not to wipe down the equipment you use in a public gym.  most I know will wipe it down before they utilize it too.  Too many reports of even the highly regarded gyms here being sources of staph & mrsa infections etc.  we have our own basic equipment.  DiL has a peloton  Tried it once & said ‘no thanks’ lol


mckennarose said:


> Well, that was quick!  Results are in and hubby and I are negative for antibodies.  Dang!
> At least we know what we are doing to stay safe is working, so that's a plus.  It's weird to say that I was hoping we had it at one point, but so mild we didn't know.  Oh well.....


Yes, seems strange to comment - sorry, you are negative lol. I do get it though!


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We get a lot of Canadian Geese since were by the lake, we do have a lot of whitetail dear hear in the Midwest, our cabin up in Wisconsin they come right up in front of our windows.


Ugh don’t get me started on those pains in the butt. We are infested with them year round.  They’ve tried running dogs at them, spraying etc. but they persist. Filthy beasts, they seem to prefer using the walking tracks as their bathrooms.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey, we have a sunny day, just cool enough for me, jacket will still be on.  

Yay for McK and DH not having the virus.

Yeah, we have both migrating and resident geese, and yeah, their poop is in the most walkable areas. Yeah, we have dogs that chase them and fake owls put around. Red foxes are sometimes seen, and yeah, we shoot those white tail deer, or else a car kills one, or they wreck a car. My neighborhood park has them, as well as the cemetery, but I don’t see them around my home. Too residential. Raccoons are the biggest annoyance, trash can raiders.

With that, healthy people note, weather report, creature talk, and a Wednesday is here. Woot!

Ah yes, you know who reminder:

See, sunny day.

So get over this hump of a day, and wahoo, a Friday will be here soon enough.

Haha,



Said by more than one homie, I bet.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It’s Wednesday again
> Halfway to the weekend
> 
> and weather will mean the ac goes back on then.
> 
> Will take heat any day over cold and snow!




I put my hand up and admit.......I wish I was there right now!!! Heat would be so lovely right now........hope you enjoy it.......





keishashadow said:


> Spray throat three times a day...
> View attachment 494494
> 
> Here, It’s considered very poor form not to wipe down the equipment you use in a public gym.  most I know will wipe it down before they utilize it too.  Too many reports of even the highly regarded gyms here being sources of staph & mrsa infections etc.  we have our own basic equipment.  DiL has a peloton  Tried it once & said ‘no thanks’ lol
> 
> Yes, seems strange to comment - sorry, you are negative lol. I do get it though!
> 
> Ugh don’t get me started on those pains in the butt. We are infested with them year round.  They’ve tried running dogs at them, spraying etc. but they persist. Filthy beasts, they seem to prefer using the walking tracks as their bathrooms.



That‘s my kind of JD!!!!

Have never set a foot in a gym in my entire life.......no plans to either.......but yes, I’d imagine cleaning the stuff before you use it....but I’d also expect it to be done religiously by the gym too. Ewww....can you imagine......on the other hand maybe not imagine.......lol......

When I think of Canadian Geese.....I think warm jackets......lol......


----------



## KStarfish82

Good morning!

Another day, another well...day.  Just had a meeting with some of the other administrators in our building and we are getting inklings about the possibility of this continuing into the Fall.  

Have an hour left on on "live classes" between myself and Chris....been going since 8:30.  

Supposed to finally hit the 70s this weekend...not that we have any place to go...but the sunshine is a welcome treat!

Have a great Wednesday everyone!


----------



## macraven

I really appreciate when homies state the day of the week as it’s always Saturday to me.

Drove to the post office twice today.
First trip was to send a parcel out and buy another shipping box.
Came home and packed up the second box and back to the PO to ship it out.

Gal at the post office counter said to me, are you a twin as someone was just here 30 minutes ago to ship out a package.

Warm day here of 75 now.
Opened all the windows to air the house out.
Will have the ac on this weekend  as high could be 87.

I’m crossing my fingers that City Walk opening goes smooth for their reopening day.

Many will be reading about it and make a decision on any future trip to UO.

I think about all the homies here a lot.
May we all stay healthy and be able to move ahead with future plans of trips and fun family time.


----------



## Monykalyn

Sunny now after 2 days of rain and cold. Looks like everyone had a good Mother's day? Some places are opening up here, so we went for lunch-sunny but a little cool outside on the patio. Sun felt good. Only one other table out on the big patio was occupied when we went-deliberately went on at an "off " hour of 2:30. Little weird being out though. I've sent DH for 99% of the shopping-dislike it on a good day and now I've got an excuse .  My mom is doing ok, although they are being super careful-she's only been out to Dr's office to get blood counts, and once to get a shot to bring counts up, and she's got fitted N95 masks. 
@mckennarose I understand about the wanting to have the antibodies...I got a survey from the hospitals that are working with NIH on the large scale antibody testing-just general questionnaire-so now will wait and see if I get picked.

Strawberry plants coming along, although rest of garden is taking sweet time due to cooler weather. And I've spent time the last couple days getting my broody hen out of the nesting box. She is in the "preferred" box for laying eggs-today I couldn't find 2 of my hens-well they were squished into the same box! Silly broody hen-we have baby chicks but she won't take to them-we've tried. Although the babies are 4 weeks old now, and almost feathered out. They now go and stand at door of the dog crate we've got them in when they hear people coming-open the door and they are out like lightening. My DH (the chicken "hater") rigged up a semi permanent area they can be safe when we take them outside, but it's too cold the last few days.
Bella. Hard to get a picture that isn't blurry, but she was slowing down now and fell asleep shortly after.

No solid travel plans until August to take middle to UCF. If Disney is open and mostly normal we will go, otherwise I'll wait. Although am getting cabin fever, especially with a notification of my "upcoming Disneyland Paris stay" HA-looking at roadtrip to South Dakota and Black hills/Badlands. Easy to keep distance from others and mostly outside. And cabin to ourselves so not even shared space in a hallway...Still "work from home" and I can literally do that anywhere there's internet. Wouldn't be until July anyway-time to see how things go.

Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> I really appreciate when homies state the day of the week as it’s always Saturday to me.
> 
> Drove to the post office twice today.
> First trip was to send a parcel out and buy another shipping box.
> Came home and packed up the second box and back to the PO to ship it out.
> 
> Gal at the post office counter said to me, are you a twin as someone was just here 30 minutes ago to ship out a package.
> 
> Warm day here of 75 now.
> Opened all the windows to air the house out.
> Will have the ac on this weekend  as high could be 87.
> 
> I’m crossing my fingers that City Walk opening goes smooth for their reopening day.
> 
> Many will be reading about it and make a decision on any future trip to UO.
> 
> I think about all the homies here a lot.
> May we all stay healthy and be able to move ahead with future plans of trips and fun family time.



I hope things get going smoothly also, our next trip is still 4 months out for 2 and 1/2 weeks, I have 2, 3 day weekends planned after that and 10 nights in December also and I hope by then things are somewhat normal in 4 months, if a person can do simple math they would see one thing immediately, the park’s won’t be doing themselves financially right if they hold back on capacity for very long, big numbers are what they need and thrive on and at some point the bubble will burst whether it’s the companies saying enough we have to be able to open and carry on like normal or ok it’s cost us to much money and we won’t recover lock the gates.........obviously we all want success for the places we love to visit.

Don’t take it wrong health and safety is very important but the theme parks can’t make money off of fear or rising costs of keeping everything cleaner than clean.

Then cleaning the clean again.


----------



## macraven

With City Walk opening very soon, its a start to test the waters on how UO will proceed for their new guidelines.

They are starting small with a few eateries and shops and will gauge what works and where they fall short.

I am hopeful this will lead to park openings within the next 8 weeks.

I still have my plans to go to UO in September.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Sunny now after 2 days of rain and cold. Looks like everyone had a good Mother's day? Some places are opening up here, so we went for lunch-sunny but a little cool outside on the patio. Sun felt good. Only one other table out on the big patio was occupied when we went-deliberately went on at an "off " hour of 2:30. Little weird being out though. I've sent DH for 99% of the shopping-dislike it on a good day and now I've got an excuse .  My mom is doing ok, although they are being super careful-she's only been out to Dr's office to get blood counts, and once to get a shot to bring counts up, and she's got fitted N95 masks.
> @mckennarose I understand about the wanting to have the antibodies...I got a survey from the hospitals that are working with NIH on the large scale antibody testing-just general questionnaire-so now will wait and see if I get picked.
> 
> Strawberry plants coming along, although rest of garden is taking sweet time due to cooler weather. And I've spent time the last couple days getting my broody hen out of the nesting box. She is in the "preferred" box for laying eggs-today I couldn't find 2 of my hens-well they were squished into the same box! Silly broody hen-we have baby chicks but she won't take to them-we've tried. Although the babies are 4 weeks old now, and almost feathered out. They now go and stand at door of the dog crate we've got them in when they hear people coming-open the door and they are out like lightening. My DH (the chicken "hater") rigged up a semi permanent area they can be safe when we take them outside, but it's too cold the last few days.
> View attachment 494570Bella. Hard to get a picture that isn't blurry, but she was slowing down now and fell asleep shortly after.
> 
> No solid travel plans until August to take middle to UCF. If Disney is open and mostly normal we will go, otherwise I'll wait. Although am getting cabin fever, especially with a notification of my "upcoming Disneyland Paris stay" HA-looking at roadtrip to South Dakota and Black hills/Badlands. Easy to keep distance from others and mostly outside. And cabin to ourselves so not even shared space in a hallway...Still "work from home" and I can literally do that anywhere there's internet. Wouldn't be until July anyway-time to see how things go.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week!



Good to see you Monyk…...glad your mum is doing ok and being well looked after.....must be a dreadful worry for you. And your meal out sounds lovely......yes, a little different for sure. 





macraven said:


> With City Walk opening very soon, its a start to test the waters on how UO will proceed for their new guidelines.
> 
> They are starting small with a few eateries and shops and will gauge what works and where they fall short.
> 
> I am hopeful this will lead to park openings within the next 8 weeks.
> 
> I still have my plans to go to UO in September.



I heard that some workers have been called back to start at IOA and VB soon......not officially announced as far as I`m aware....but it`s a good sign. 

Looking forward to hearing any reviews from folks that do go to Citywalk tonight or in the next week or so and see what it`s really like. 




Thursday and another day to go pick up our click and collect groceries from the store. High excitement. 

Our butcher called yesterday to ask if we needed anything this week, to be honest our freezers are still full. But, we`ll pop in and pick up some bacon......always need bacon!!!! And some deli meats, they have the most amazing turkey slices.....so buttery!!! 

Another cool day ahead, but forecast shows we have to get warmer weather into next week.....not before time. 









































​


----------



## Charade67

Good morning.  I woke up at 5:00 and have not been able to get back to sleep. 
I have been in a really down mood all week. Not really sure why. I think it’s a combination of not being able to go anywhere and dealing with the stupid insurance issues at work. I have been having really crazy dreams this week. More so than usual. 
Yesterday I had a couple of things happen to lift my spirits. I went through a drive thru at lunch and when I got to the window the cashier said that the person in front of me had paid for my food. I’ve never had that happen to me before. I paid for the person behind me. Hopefully it kept going for awhile. 
When left work I saw the woman who lives in the condo above my office. She was walking her new, adorable little puppy. I was trying to admire the puppy from a safe distance, but she ran over to me (long leash) and started running around my foot. Her owner had to come over and untangle her from my leg. How can you stay in a bad mood in the presence of a cute little puppy?
When I got home from work our new pantry cabinets had arrived. 
Sorry it’s sideways.

Tomorrow we begin phase one of reopening the state. I’m torn between wanting to stay safe for a little longer and wanting to get away from home for a while.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a Thursday is upon us.  And yeah,



Won’t Womp. Well, not really. I have to remind my DH. This working from home makes him forget what day it is. Kept telling me this morning this coming Monday is a holiday. I said, well if you count my Dsis opening her pool, yes, but Memorial Day is two Monday’s from today. Sigh. Making May going too fast. Ack, sometimes time does seem to go fast.

MonyK, sending some hugs, hope all get and stay well. Older on me is sneezing a lot. His allergies are having him medicated to try to stop some of the more serious reactions. Asthma ia his main reaction. Hope your allergies are being managed well. And always enjoy chicken pictures and your stories of them. Neighbor chickens are still around, noisy when they are first let out.

Ah, and Schumi has me at bacon again. We are out of it, I guess, as little one remarked we need to buy bacon. Guess that will be on our grocery list this weekend.

With that, tea for me, a cold sore on my lip makes me look like that fashionable fat lip craze. Got medicine on it and it will take a few days to go away. I only get them once in a great while, thankfully.

So, with being online for almost an hour 




Hehe, dogs and cat today, Woot!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, snuck in before me, Charade.  Hope you can get a nap in today.  And how cute, a puppy  always should bring a smile.  Hope the week ends in a better mood.  And nice cabinets. I like their color.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Schumi Yay for Bacon! 



Charade hope your week get better! Although I don't know if even bacon can beat out a puppy.


----------



## macraven

Did I just read Schumi is having all the homies over for a bacon party today??

Get the bus and boat ready and everyone pile in!


----------



## macraven

Charade that was a lovely gesture the person paid for your meal.
Bet it made you feel grateful for a stranger to act kindly.

Makes us all think there are decent good people around dispite living in a troubled time.

Your new pantry is perfect!
You have to be thrilled it’s finally in your house.
Beautiful set!

Keishashadow you bring the best booze to a party!
Is that one just for me ?

monyk you are in charge of bringing dessert to our party.
No chicken will be served .....
After seeing pictures of your babies and hens, chicken is off our group feasts

Lynne, I know it is not easy for you to see your son suffer with his allergies.
Hope someday there will be a medication to help give him more long lasting comfort.

If I missed anyone, I apologize
Just trying to type this all out on the phone I lose my thoughts on who has checked in and who hasn’t yet

I scroll back and try to check and then screw up what I originally posted.

I could never make a living using an I phone ....
I’m slow and have two fat thumbs that I type with


----------



## schumigirl

Charade......nice cabinets, hope you’re happy with them in your home.......and yes, there are some very kind people around.


Elsa and mac.......yep......bacon party here everyday......all you ladies jump on the boat...... 





mac....you may not want to stop here for dinner.....it’s chicken......we love chicken!!!! Having skinned and boned thighs roasted then served with pepper sauce......already made the sauce and found Tom “sampling” when I wandered through to the kitchen.......caught!!

Still a gorgeous day, didn’t get out a walk as the washing I hung out this morning was dry, so got it all ironed and put away this afternoon......I love getting it all done in one day


----------



## macraven

Chicken is good 

I made chicken salad last night so we could have it for lunch today.
I only use the breast meat when I make it for sandwiches.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Aww, snuck in before me, Charade.  Hope you can get a nap in today.  And how cute, a puppy  always should bring a smile.  Hope the week ends in a better mood.  And nice cabinets. I like their color.





Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Charade hope your week get better! Although I don't know if even bacon can beat out a puppy.





macraven said:


> Charade that was a lovely gesture the person paid for your meal.
> Bet it made you feel grateful for a stranger to act kindly.
> 
> Makes us all think there are decent good people around dispite living in a troubled time.
> 
> Your new pantry is perfect!
> You have to be thrilled it’s finally in your house.
> Beautiful set!





schumigirl said:


> Charade......nice cabinets, hope you’re happy with them in your home.......and yes, there are some very kind people around.




Thanks everyone. We already love our new cabinets. We will love them even more once the scent of the wood stain is gone.  We have food in the big cabinet and non food items in the smaller one. 

Just had some good news.  Background - Last week when B went to make her dorm assignment the dorm she wanted wasn't available. (I personally think that returning students should have first choice on dorms, but I don't make the rules.) She wasn't very happy with what was available, but chose a room anyway.  Today she checked the room listings and found that several rooms in her preferred dorm were available. She wanted the same floor she was on last year, but that wasn't available. She picked a different floor in the same dorm and is happy with that choice.  I also reminded her that she can continue to check the dorm listings during the summer and change rooms if one on her preferred floor comes available. 

I have no idea what we will have for dinner tonight. I just know it will be take out from somewhere. Tomorrow I need to go to the grocery store.  Right now I am trying to decided if I want to work on my puzzle, continue binge watching a show, or take a nap.


----------



## Lynne G

Nice for B. Charade.  Little one sent in her contract, she will be in an apartment with  her roommate, and 2 other girls, and it’s a 4 bedroom, with each two bedrooms sharing a bathroom.  So her roommate and her are taking the two bedrooms that share the bathroom.  So the other 2 girls share their own shared bathroom.  All can use the living room and full kitchen.  Laundry is down the hall, which she is happy about, as the dorm she was in, the laundry was not on the same floor as her room, and the elevators were scary, and slow.  Big plus, while she will have to make her own meals, I know she will eat better and most likely will be cheaper than the meal plan.  I had to supplement as there was not much she ate under the meal plan.  

Ah, a quiet Thursday night, perfect for me, and so happy tomorrow is Friday.  And will be seeing 80 or higher on the thermometer on Friday.  Will certainly do a walk around the neighborhood for my lunchtime walk.


----------



## Monykalyn

Hello to all!!
Charade love the cabinets!! Glad the puppy made you feel better.  My "puppy" is getting big but still thinks he can sit on my lap when he needs attention.
From a few minutes ago. He's got new toys to destroy now, so he didn't stay long.
Excuse the tape, and mirror down and different colored walls-having a difficult time deciding on wall color!!
Mac-we still eat chicken (just not ours lol).
Lynne-ugh I am in same boat as your so-usually allergies aren't as bad. Breathing is actually best it has been today for me in quite awhile-and that's with storm warnings all day!
We got a storm warning this afternoon on the weather radio for our area just as the rain started pouring and it went from sunny to dark like someone turned a switch. After it blew through I locked the hens up with more warnings coming-of course it didn't rain again! They were sooo mad when we went to let them back out after a couple hours. Except for ms broody-she wouldn't budge and growled when you made her.  

Love all the memes. People (NOT me) are so funny and clever.


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Don’t take it wrong health and safety is very important but the theme parks can’t make money off of fear or rising costs of keeping everything cleaner than clean.


Yeah it will be a fine balance! It would be ok to keep extra hand sanitizers though.
On the positive side-DH's oldest-the researcher at Mayo clinic in Jacksonville-sent the link to their first paper today on the trial of plasma (the with antibodies to CV19 kind) today. One of the things to be careful about with any new therapy is to make sure it isn't causing more harm. So far so good per their study, which was the focus here. She said the next paper in 2 weeks (with about double the patients enrolled) will have more outcome data and show the plasma is helping. The first paper only had patients enrolled who were severely sick, but don't know if this next one will still have just the severe cases. But it sounds good so far!! makes me hopeful we will have effective treatment(s) by fall, even if vaccine is a ways off. 

We watched both Happy Death Days last night. Didn't care for the Blumhouse at HHN but these movies are kinda fun. So ready for HHN!


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Thank You everyone for your thoughts and prayers. Overcoming demons is a difficult thing, especially ones that were caused by others. Lesson learned; time is fleeting. 




mckennarose said:


> Snow! Ugh! Why do we have snow in May?!



I would take snow, even in May. First year since we have moved we did not have any measurable snow. I think its time to relocate.



Charade67 said:


> Dh was watching college football and his team scored. He shouted “Yeah!” And punched his fist into the air. He hit the fan pull which flipped up and shattered the globe. After we replaced the globe I bought a new fan pull that had a rubber football on the end. We still have that fan pull.



Love your DH's enthusiam. Best sport around!



schumigirl said:


> Friends are all beginning to think about hair now



I have an appt Saturday with a family friend. First appointment of the day and will be using so many precautions people will surely think I am nuts.



mckennarose said:


> Happy Mother's Day!!!
> 
> View attachment 494034




Hope everyone had a great day!






Sue M said:


> *View attachment 494048*



That is absolutely gorgeous!



KStarfish82 said:


> Our daily death rate in NY is down to 206



Baby steps! Hope it continues the downward trend.



macraven said:


> Get the bus and boat ready and everyone pile in!



I'll bring the wine!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, MonyK, my lab was an 85 pound lap sitter.  Was really nice when the house felt cool.  He was a lover boy though.  Gentle blockheaded guy that wanted nothing more than being loved.  If we get another dog some day, it will be another lab.  Both of ours were yellow, but we are thinking black or chocolate would be nice.  But no time soon, as while all say I won’t be the main caregiver, um, yeah, based on track record of the three dogs we had, I am just not ready for being responsible, but I so miss the company of one in our home.


----------



## macraven

It’s Friday now and no idea where my day went yesterday.

I had the windows open in the house until Mr Mac closed them all

He said to me, “ why are all the windows open while the ac is running”

Told him I turned the ac off and was getting fresh air in the house as I thought it was stuffy inside.

So the air is on and will stay on until November I guess.

When we get heat in GA, you got to keep ac on 24/7.

Last week in Chicago, son had snow flurries which is something I do not miss.
I could never live in the north again.

I miss my 3 sons in the north but not the weather

One son and his wife drove down to spend Christmas with us.
They were taken back how warm it was here.
Told them to come any time as we have room for them to stay as long as they wish.

They said they would if they did not have to do a 16 straight drive here.

Silly son, told him to fly down next time.....

What ever happened to our night shift?
I used to be able to count on Tiny dancer showing up after midnight
Oh now I remember... she got married and spends her time with her husband instead of us.
Think he is an early bird and she was the night owl in the marriage
Guess he swayed her to keep normal hours like he had.

Kfish would stop in late night around 2 am when she would ha e a baby
Her third one must be a good sleeper as she no longer is the night owl.

she let her membership lapse I guess

was reading different sources about cotybwalk opening this eveningpictures I saw looked liked many went

nice that UO waived the parking fees for city walk tonight

Now 

I can not wait until I go in September.
I would love to hit the parks  when it is not packed like sardines in a can

I’m going to bed soon but will leave the light on in case you show up after o go to bed


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> It’s Friday now and no idea where my day went yesterday.
> 
> I had the windows open in the house until Mr Mac closed them all
> 
> He said to me, “ why are all the windows open while the ac is running”
> 
> Told him I turned the ac off and was getting fresh air in the house as I thought it was stuffy inside.
> 
> So the air is on and will stay on until November I guess.
> 
> When we get heat in GA, you got to keep ac on 24/7.
> 
> Last week in Chicago, son had snow flurries which is something I do not miss.
> I could never live in the north again.
> 
> I miss my 3 sons in the north but not the weather
> 
> One son and his wife drove down to spend Christmas with us.
> They were taken back how warm it was here.
> Told them to come any time as we have room for them to stay as long as they wish.
> 
> They said they would if they did not have to do a 16 straight drive here.
> 
> Silly son, told him to fly down next time.....
> 
> What ever happened to our night shift?
> I used to be able to count on Tiny dancer showing up after midnight
> Oh now I remember... she got married and spends her time with her husband instead of us.
> Think he is an early bird and she was the night owl in the marriage
> Guess he swayed her to keep normal hours like he had.
> 
> Kfish would stop in late night around 2 am when she would ha e a baby
> Her third one must be a good sleeper as she no longer is the night owl.
> 
> she let her membership lapse I guess
> 
> was reading different sources about cotybwalk opening this eveningpictures I saw looked liked many went
> 
> nice that UO waived the parking fees for city walk tonight
> 
> Now I am hoping was covid free being I. The large group that came
> 
> I can not wait until I go in September.
> I would love to hit the parks  when it is not packed like sardines in a can
> 
> I’m going to bed soon but will leave the light on in case you show up after o go to bed



I hope you are right about September I think it will be me and you........and a few other homies all to ourselves on MIB, we do however have to keep the intergalactic keggers under control right.....


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

A pic posted by the awesome @bioreconstruct on Twitter 

Some really cool swag from @Universalorlando


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Chicken is good
> 
> I made chicken salad last night so we could have it for lunch today.
> I only use the breast meat when I make it for sandwiches.




Yep, breast meat only in sandwiches. And I`m already looking forward to another turkey breast sandwich for our lunch today......




Charade67 said:


> Thanks everyone. We already love our new cabinets. We will love them even more once the scent of the wood stain is gone.  We have food in the big cabinet and non food items in the smaller one.
> 
> Just had some good news.  Background - Last week when B went to make her dorm assignment the dorm she wanted wasn't available. (I personally think that returning students should have first choice on dorms, but I don't make the rules.) She wasn't very happy with what was available, but chose a room anyway.  Today she checked the room listings and found that several rooms in her preferred dorm were available. She wanted the same floor she was on last year, but that wasn't available. She picked a different floor in the same dorm and is happy with that choice.  I also reminded her that she can continue to check the dorm listings during the summer and change rooms if one on her preferred floor comes available.
> 
> I have no idea what we will have for dinner tonight. I just know it will be take out from somewhere. Tomorrow I need to go to the grocery store.  Right now I am trying to decided if I want to work on my puzzle, continue binge watching a show, or take a nap.




Glad she is more settled now she knows she`s in a place she knows she likes. 





Monykalyn said:


> Hello to all!!
> Charade love the cabinets!! Glad the puppy made you feel better.  My "puppy" is getting big but still thinks he can sit on my lap when he needs attention.
> View attachment 494754From a few minutes ago. He's got new toys to destroy now, so he didn't stay long.
> Excuse the tape, and mirror down and different colored walls-having a difficult time deciding on wall color!!
> Mac-we still eat chicken (just not ours lol).
> Lynne-ugh I am in same boat as your so-usually allergies aren't as bad. Breathing is actually best it has been today for me in quite awhile-and that's with storm warnings all day!
> We got a storm warning this afternoon on the weather radio for our area just as the rain started pouring and it went from sunny to dark like someone turned a switch. After it blew through I locked the hens up with more warnings coming-of course it didn't rain again! They were sooo mad when we went to let them back out after a couple hours. Except for ms broody-she wouldn't budge and growled when you made her.
> 
> Love all the memes. People (NOT me) are so funny and clever.
> 
> Yeah it will be a fine balance! It would be ok to keep extra hand sanitizers though.
> On the positive side-DH's oldest-the researcher at Mayo clinic in Jacksonville-sent the link to their first paper today on the trial of plasma (the with antibodies to CV19 kind) today. One of the things to be careful about with any new therapy is to make sure it isn't causing more harm. So far so good per their study, which was the focus here. She said the next paper in 2 weeks (with about double the patients enrolled) will have more outcome data and show the plasma is helping. The first paper only had patients enrolled who were severely sick, but don't know if this next one will still have just the severe cases. But it sounds good so far!! makes me hopeful we will have effective treatment(s) by fall, even if vaccine is a ways off.
> 
> We watched both Happy Death Days last night. Didn't care for the Blumhouse at HHN but these movies are kinda fun. So ready for HHN!




What a beautiful puppy!!! That little face is so cute......and yes, there is some good news out there with regards to possible treatments as opposed to a vaccine which may be a very long time off if ever. 





Vicki Rickerd said:


> Thank You everyone for your thoughts and prayers. Overcoming demons is a difficult thing, especially ones that were caused by others. Lesson learned; time is fleeting.
> 
> I would take snow, even in May. First year since we have moved we did not have any measurable snow. I think its time to relocate.
> Love your DH's enthusiam. Best sport around!
> I have an appt Saturday with a family friend. First appointment of the day and will be using so many precautions people will surely think I am nuts.
> 
> I'll bring the wine



Good to see you Vicki...….oh I don`t think your nuts at all.....all of my friends are in the same frame of mind......tempted with all the precautions!!!! We may be July 4th at least before salons are allowed to open up over here.........I`m going to be pulling my hair out by then!!!! Folks that can just add a straight colour to their hair are so lucky!!! Highlights are a bit more difficult......






Lynne G said:


> Aww, MonyK, my lab was an 85 pound lap sitter.  Was really nice when the house felt cool.  He was a lover boy though.  Gentle blockheaded guy that wanted nothing more than being loved.  If we get another dog some day, it will be another lab.  Both of ours were yellow, but we are thinking black or chocolate would be nice.  But no time soon, as while all say I won’t be the main caregiver, um, yeah, based on track record of the three dogs we had, I am just not ready for being responsible, but I so miss the company of one in our home.




Sounds like a gorgeous dog Lynne. Labs are gorgeous whatever colour they are......yes, no dogs for us.....too much work to be honest...….I like being able to take my friends dog for a walk, and don't have to do the walks in the rain and the cold....lol.....





macraven said:


> It’s Friday now and no idea where my day went yesterday.
> 
> I had the windows open in the house until Mr Mac closed them all
> 
> He said to me, “ why are all the windows open while the ac is running”
> 
> Told him I turned the ac off and was getting fresh air in the house as I thought it was stuffy inside.
> 
> So the air is on and will stay on until November I guess.
> 
> When we get heat in GA, you got to keep ac on 24/7.
> 
> Last week in Chicago, son had snow flurries which is something I do not miss.
> I could never live in the north again.
> 
> I miss my 3 sons in the north but not the weather
> 
> One son and his wife drove down to spend Christmas with us.
> They were taken back how warm it was here.
> Told them to come any time as we have room for them to stay as long as they wish.
> 
> They said they would if they did not have to do a 16 straight drive here.
> 
> Silly son, told him to fly down next time.....
> 
> What ever happened to our night shift?
> I used to be able to count on Tiny dancer showing up after midnight
> Oh now I remember... she got married and spends her time with her husband instead of us.
> Think he is an early bird and she was the night owl in the marriage
> Guess he swayed her to keep normal hours like he had.
> 
> Kfish would stop in late night around 2 am when she would ha e a baby
> Her third one must be a good sleeper as she no longer is the night owl.
> 
> she let her membership lapse I guess
> 
> was reading different sources about cotybwalk opening this eveningpictures I saw looked liked many went
> 
> nice that UO waived the parking fees for city walk tonight
> 
> Now I am hoping was covid free being I. The large group that came
> 
> I can not wait until I go in September.
> I would love to hit the parks  when it is not packed like sardines in a can
> 
> I’m going to bed soon but will leave the light on in case you show up after o go to bed



lol.....Tom always marvels I can have the have the heating on and windows open too......I like fresh air too!!! He just shakes his head......lol......

I had a friend send me some pictures of Citywalk last night, and yes there were a fair few folks there. At one point he said the wait for a table was over 2 hours.....they didn`t eat there in the end. But seems Universal tried to make it fun with the musicians and the stilt walkers roaming around.......

I`ve never been a night person.....except on occasion......very rare though, time difference makes it almost impossible. Now early mornings......you got me!!! Heck some days I`m up and those in California haven`t gone to bed yet.......




Friday.......Kyle has the day off today so he has gone a drive this morning as we are allowed to do that now. And another quiet day ahead. It`s funny though, even though I haven't worked for years, I still get that Friday feeling.....every single weekend!!!! 

Still to decide what`s for dinner tonight.......will have a rumble through the freezers and see what we fancy.....maybe make a lasagne....

No volunteering this week for us, but I`m sure he asked if we could do one morning next week.....

Maybe a walk this morning, it`s only 50F right now but to go up to a mahoosive 56F!!!! Not jumping for joy yet......




































Have a great Friday..........


----------



## Lynne G

Yay! No night owl here, but one of the early bird group. Yep, online for almost an hour now.

Not sure what dinner will be, but me too have to see what is in the kitchen, and what all are in the mood for.

Yeah, I saw pictures from City Walk last night.  I am happy that all seem to be enjoying and giving those stores and restaurants some business.  I am hoping to enjoy all three parks this September too.  I will wash my hands many times and carry hand sanitizer too.  We will see if masks will be needed.

And yeah Schumi, maybe by the end of summer I will be blonde again.  I am naturally blonde, but white hair is mixed with it now.  I would rather it be all blonde for now.  I do think my hair salon was always clean, so I really hope she can open sooner than later.  

With that, tea for me.  Ah yes.  And a warmest day we will have since last year.  Wahoo!


----------



## Lynne G

Bah ha ha


----------



## mckennarose

Good Morning.....

Beautiful start to today with a temp of 64 right now.  I'm kinda bummed out; today was the day we were supposed to be leaving for our Florida trip.  Sad about that, but looking forward to the warmth this weekend.  I might bring the smoker out tomorrow to do some chicken, I just have to check the wood situation.

We've been pretty busy this week and have some home improvement things on the agenda for the weekend.  We need to stain the back deck again, but I think it might be too wet and we'll have to wait.  



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> On another note, my wife got told by one of the snobs at her office that she would have to quarantine for a minimum of 2 weeks after our trip to Florida in September obviously if it even happens to begin with......


Is Florida on the list of mandatory quarantine for two weeks for people arriving from there?  I would just take the extra two weeks vacation too!  One of the bus companies here has resumed services to NYC and Philly.  I'm pretty sure the 2 week quarantine for people arriving from NYC still stands, so I don't know what the bus company is thinking.  


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We get a lot of Canadian Geese since were by the lake, we do have a lot of whitetail dear hear in the Midwest, our cabin up in Wisconsin they come right up in front of our windows.


Oh yes, the deer near houses here are very bold too.  My friend can't even put flowers on her deck because they will come right up onto the deck and eat them.  I live too in a residential area so they don't come this far up.


schumigirl said:


> Sounds like a lovely trip you are envisaging at the lake.....sounds very idyllic.....and a very welcome break!!


It is nice and I'm looking forward to it.  We sold our fishing boat a few years ago and I could kick myself now.  When we had the boat everyone could be out on the water at the same time.   But with just the kayaks we have to take turns.  Don't laugh... but we take our dogs too and have life jackets for them.  It's actually pretty funny!  One loves the water and tries to jump in and the other doesn't like water much, but likes to be on the kayak.  The dog life jackets have handles on the top so I can grab a dog and dip him in the water next to me and pull him back out.   One time I was kayaking with one of my dogs and some guy started taking pictures of me and the dog.  It was kinda creepy, but I think he must not have ever seen a dog kayaking before.  At one of the lakes we frequent there's a guy who paddle-boards with his dog.  I would love to try that too!


schumigirl said:


> Yes, the variances in symptoms is scary. My "cold" certainly had some symptoms of the virus, but not all, so I have no definitive answer if I had it or not and I know many people are the same.


I hope when antibody testing becomes more available that you can get a test.  At least for peace of mind.  
I found out today that our local hospital was one of only 51 hospitals in the state to receive remdesivir to help our cases here.  


schumigirl said:


> Yes, deer here have no real worries as we don't have hunting her. Well apart from the farmers and their shooting of vermin. And thankfully we don't have things like bears to worry about.....scariest thing we come across is a fox....and they`re usually pretty tame too. Yes, the USA have some scary predators around.....


In PA, we have bear, bobcats, coyotes and some poisonous snakes.  We have a rattlesnake here that is a timber rattler and they sun themselves by one of the rivers where my husband likes to fish.  I don't go there with him because they scare me.  You don't even see them, you just hear the rattle when you get too close.  

Bear usually run away when you make noise and bobcats and coyotes don't come this far into civilization.  I've never seen a wild coyote though.  One of my friends lives north of me and she gets them in her yard, they have killed a lot of her cats.  They are a pain to farmers and hunter/trappers because they kill everything.


keishashadow said:


> Yes, seems strange to comment - sorry, you are negative lol. I do get it though!


Thanks.  It does sound strange but we were hoping we had antibodies.


keishashadow said:


> Ugh don’t get me started on those pains in the butt. We are infested with them year round. They’ve tried running dogs at them, spraying etc. but they persist. Filthy beasts, they seem to prefer using the walking tracks as their bathrooms.


And they will come after you if you get too close.  They've chased my kids when they were younger on more than one occasion.  There's one island on a lake we go to that you can't even get out of the boat or kayak on because there's so much poop.  The kids called it "goose poop island" when they were younger and we still call it that, lol!

Quick question keisha.... does this come in Fireball?  Because I would like one if it does.



Monykalyn said:


> @mckennarose I understand about the wanting to have the antibodies...I got a survey from the hospitals that are working with NIH on the large scale antibody testing-just general questionnaire-so now will wait and see if I get picked.


Fingers crossed!  It is helpful to know if you have the antibodies or not.


Monykalyn said:


> Bella. Hard to get a picture that isn't blurry, but she was slowing down now and fell asleep shortly after.


Aww so cute!  I would love to have chickens but we're not zoned for livestock.  



Charade67 said:


> When I got home from work our new pantry cabinets had arrived.


They are very nice!


Monykalyn said:


> Mac-we still eat chicken (just not ours lol).


MoneyK, I have a friend who has laying hens and she decided to buy meat chickens once..... she swore after that she would never do it again!  She's not very attached to her laying hens, but the food, cost and work involved with the meat chickens was too much for her.  I don't think I could raise something for food.  

Has anyone seen the latest reports of "covid 19 surcharges" that some restaurants, salons and even a dentist's office charging an "appointment fee"?
https://www.foxnews.com/lifestyle/m...avirus-surcharge-causes-social-media-backlash


Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn said:


> Sunny now after 2 days of rain and cold. Looks like everyone had a good Mother's day? Some places are opening up here, so we went for lunch-sunny but a little cool outside on the patio. Sun felt good. Only one other table out on the big patio was occupied when we went-deliberately went on at an "off " hour of 2:30. Little weird being out though. I've sent DH for 99% of the shopping-dislike it on a good day and now I've got an excuse .  My mom is doing ok, although they are being super careful-she's only been out to Dr's office to get blood counts, and once to get a shot to bring counts up, and she's got fitted N95 masks.
> @mckennarose I understand about the wanting to have the antibodies...I got a survey from the hospitals that are working with NIH on the large scale antibody testing-just general questionnaire-so now will wait and see if I get picked.
> 
> Strawberry plants coming along, although rest of garden is taking sweet time due to cooler weather. And I've spent time the last couple days getting my broody hen out of the nesting box. She is in the "preferred" box for laying eggs-today I couldn't find 2 of my hens-well they were squished into the same box! Silly broody hen-we have baby chicks but she won't take to them-we've tried. Although the babies are 4 weeks old now, and almost feathered out. They now go and stand at door of the dog crate we've got them in when they hear people coming-open the door and they are out like lightening. My DH (the chicken "hater") rigged up a semi permanent area they can be safe when we take them outside, but it's too cold the last few days.
> View attachment 494570Bella. Hard to get a picture that isn't blurry, but she was slowing down now and fell asleep shortly after.
> 
> No solid travel plans until August to take middle to UCF. If Disney is open and mostly normal we will go, otherwise I'll wait. Although am getting cabin fever, especially with a notification of my "upcoming Disneyland Paris stay" HA-looking at roadtrip to South Dakota and Black hills/Badlands. Easy to keep distance from others and mostly outside. And cabin to ourselves so not even shared space in a hallway...Still "work from home" and I can literally do that anywhere there's internet. Wouldn't be until July anyway-time to see how things go.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week!


Love the pics!  Our Province has sent out a survey too about your life with Covid, how it’s affected you and family, it was quite detailed. Took 10 min to complete. Also asked if you were willing to have blood test to see if you were exposed, and also if you were willing to be followed up regarding any changes in health. 
Yeah, I have Aug WDW trip too, don’t know if it’s happening or when border will open.


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn beautiful lab. It’s my fav breed. We had 2 yellow labs (not at same time). They have such big hearts and love everyone. Both of mine were lap dogs lol. And the male was too smart for his own britches!  Figured out how to open door knobs, garden gates.....  
I‘d have another except for the shedding!

Charade the cabinets look great. Glad you’re out of the dumps. Perfectly understandable. This virus affects all in different ways.
I‘ll be in the dumps in Aug if we can’t go on our WDW vacay. Canada doesn’t seem to be in a rush to open up borders, and wants to take things slow.
Yay for B getting the building she wanted. I agree that returning students should have priority. 

Mac you’re temps sound nice right now. But I remember the cast of WD complaining about the heat lol!  
Looks like I’ll have to find another gym after things open here. Mine closed. It was a big chain, Fitness World. Don’t understand why it went “under”. DH says it sounds fishy.  Too bad cause I had a good rate from way back, $11/month.  I’m not in a rush to get back inside a gym now anyway. Far to risky being in enclosed spaces with people breathing hard. Plenty of exercises I can do at home if I want lol!   

K-rose if I had to kill my own food I’d become vegetarian!  There’s only one thing I’d really really miss.....bacon!  

Buckeev hang in there!  Hope all will be well.

Lynne great Starbucks meme. So sad my closest one has closed for good.  It had a nice deck where you could sit in nice weather and enjoy the mountain views. 
Sounds like your daughter has a nice set  for Sept.  

I have a hair trim appt 5/25!  Yay!  Salons opening up in limited capacity starting 5/19. Lots of safety protocols in place.  Come in with hair washed and wet, no blow drying. Only a certain number of people allowed, so my salon is rotating staff, some in M-W, the others in Thru - Sat.  I go to a different salon for colour, my hairdresser is allergic, has chemical sensitivity. So I used to go to his wife for colour, but she ruined 2 shirts!  Once I can forgive, but twice means just careless. It was uncomfortable for me to use a different colourist in same salon so I go somewhere else. That appt isn’t till early June!  Good thing I’m blonde and roots aren’t so apparent. 

Its almost 9:30 am here!  Time to get going. I have to meet my contractor at a tile place. Unfortunately our shower has been leaking. We had it totally ripped down and renovated 7 yrs ago. Took out tub and put in big shower with steamer.  Bathroom was totally reconfigured and expanded. So disappointing. They think it’s the steam expanding and contracting tiles. Dunno. So taking out tiles up to 3-4 feet off the floor, and floor of shower. Now have to find matching or coordinating tiles.

Hi to anyone I missed.  I’ve gotten myself behind again.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Good Morning.....
> 
> Beautiful start to today with a temp of 64 right now.  I'm kinda bummed out; today was the day we were supposed to be leaving for our Florida trip.  Sad about that, but looking forward to the warmth this weekend.  I might bring the smoker out tomorrow to do some chicken, I just have to check the wood situation.
> 
> We've been pretty busy this week and have some home improvement things on the agenda for the weekend.  We need to stain the back deck again, but I think it might be too wet and we'll have to wait.
> 
> 
> Is Florida on the list of mandatory quarantine for two weeks for people arriving from there?  I would just take the extra two weeks vacation too!  One of the bus companies here has resumed services to NYC and Philly.  I'm pretty sure the 2 week quarantine for people arriving from NYC still stands, so I don't know what the bus company is thinking.
> 
> Oh yes, the deer near houses here are very bold too.  My friend can't even put flowers on her deck because they will come right up onto the deck and eat them.  I live too in a residential area so they don't come this far up.
> 
> It is nice and I'm looking forward to it.  We sold our fishing boat a few years ago and I could kick myself now.  When we had the boat everyone could be out on the water at the same time.   But with just the kayaks we have to take turns.  Don't laugh... but we take our dogs too and have life jackets for them.  It's actually pretty funny!  One loves the water and tries to jump in and the other doesn't like water much, but likes to be on the kayak.  The dog life jackets have handles on the top so I can grab a dog and dip him in the water next to me and pull him back out.   One time I was kayaking with one of my dogs and some guy started taking pictures of me and the dog.  It was kinda creepy, but I think he must not have ever seen a dog kayaking before.  At one of the lakes we frequent there's a guy who paddle-boards with his dog.  I would love to try that too!
> 
> I hope when antibody testing becomes more available that you can get a test.  At least for peace of mind.
> I found out today that our local hospital was one of only 51 hospitals in the state to receive remdesivir to help our cases here.
> 
> In PA, we have bear, bobcats, coyotes and some poisonous snakes.  We have a rattlesnake here that is a timber rattler and they sun themselves by one of the rivers where my husband likes to fish.  I don't go there with him because they scare me.  You don't even see them, you just hear the rattle when you get too close.
> 
> Bear usually run away when you make noise and bobcats and coyotes don't come this far into civilization.  I've never seen a wild coyote though.  One of my friends lives north of me and she gets them in her yard, they have killed a lot of her cats.  They are a pain to farmers and hunter/trappers because they kill everything.
> 
> Thanks.  It does sound strange but we were hoping we had antibodies.
> 
> And they will come after you if you get too close.  They've chased my kids when they were younger on more than one occasion.  There's one island on a lake we go to that you can't even get out of the boat or kayak on because there's so much poop.  The kids called it "goose poop island" when they were younger and we still call it that, lol!



Oh I`ve seen lifejackets on dogs before....makes sense for them to wear them too. 

Keisha posted a picture of a bear quite close to her home a few years back.....absolutely terrifying to see them so close.....I wouldn`t be good with such wild animals around!!! Glad we don`t have to worry about that. 

Up at our cottage which sits right up at the top of Scotland, there are some strange creatures around.....they`re not deer, but not cows either, makes strange noises during the night, and as there is no one for miles it can be alarming if you`re not used to them......thankfully it`s not near Loch Ness or maybe we`d worry.......lol.....but up there we get a lot of deer and so many rabbits. The locals deal with them though. 

Goose poop island......I can imagine!!!! I know duck poop stinks to high heavens when there`s a lot of them!! 



Oh I wish our stylists could open.........this is my most recent hair picture......











I have trimmed the layers and length on this picture, but maybe need to do it again before July. Even then, not sure I`m in a rush to go to a salon.......but I may have to. 

Lasagne was lovely for dinner.......very filling. 

But, what is it about surveys right now......I`m getting them through almost two or three a day. In the last three weeks I`ve had around 4 from Universal alone. 

Quiet night ahead......no zoom calls planned, so maybe a scary movie with a glass of wine.....


----------



## cam757

Hope everyone is having a good week. Came into work today at manager's request.  No plans for the weekend other than the usual yard work.  Maybe if the weather is nice we will go out in the boat.

Today is the first day of phase 1 for our state.  I drove by Ross's this morning and people were standing in line to get inside.  If it had been a TJ Maxx, I may have been right there with them.  Ran by Kroger on the way to work and they were nicely stocked.  Picked up a pack of Quilted Northern, first time I have seen that since March, and a pack of paper towels.  I do not need them but I bought them in case my brother needed any. Meats were stocked so that was nice to see. Beautiful day. Sunny and in the mid 80's. 



macraven said:


> I made chicken salad last night so we could have it for lunch today.
> I only use the breast meat when I make it for sandwiches.



Love chicken salad.  I have been picking up rotisserie chickens from Sam's Club and shredding the meat for chicken salad and whatever else.



Lynne G said:


> Aww, MonyK, my lab was an 85 pound lap sitter. Was really nice when the house felt cool. He was a lover boy though. Gentle blockheaded guy that wanted nothing more than being loved. If we get another dog some day, it will be another lab. Both of ours were yellow, but we are thinking black or chocolate would be nice. But no time soon, as while all say I won’t be the main caregiver, um, yeah, based on track record of the three dogs we had, I am just not ready for being responsible, but I so miss the company of one in our home.



I have a 95lb (about 10 lbs overweight) black lab who likes to sit in my lap. Well he is too big to sit so I recline in my chair and put a blanket over me and he lays across my legs until he is about 5 seconds from a heat stroke then he is back on the floor.  Usually only up there for about 10 minutes at the most.  My older dog was a Vizsla, he passed last summer but he was a big baby too.

@Charade67 - love the cabinets.  Glad they worked out.



schumigirl said:


> I have trimmed the layers and length on this picture, but maybe need to do it again before July. Even then, not sure I`m in a rush to go to a salon.......but I may have to.



Your color still looks nice.  Very pretty!



Sue M said:


> Monykalyn beautiful lab. It’s my fav breed. We had 2 yellow labs (not at same time). They have such big hearts and love everyone. Both of mine were lap dogs lol. And the male was too smart for his own britches! Figured out how to open door knobs, garden gates.....
> I‘d have another except for the shedding!



They are the best.  I have had Vizslas all of my life and I thought they were loving dogs but Labs are truly an all around good breed....except for the shedding.


----------



## keishashadow

Wahla,

Of course after I ordered an even larger cage from amazon.  Maybe i can catch that black bear now hehe





macraven said:


> Gal at the post office counter said to me, are you a twin as someone was just here 30 minutes ago to ship out a package.


You should’ve left out a cackle and said “I’m the evil twin”.  You’d probably be hauled away but the CSW guys would appreciate the humor lolololol


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> the park’s won’t be doing themselves financially right if they hold back on capacity for very long, big numbers are what they need and thrive on and at some point the bubble will burst whether it’s the companies saying enough we have to be able to open and carry on like normal or ok it’s cost us to much money and we won’t recover lock the gates.........obviously we all want success for the places we love to visit.


That ship has sailed.  They aren’t in it now to make a profit.  It’s all about a slow & steady opening, a PR period where the last thing they need is a spike in the area or traced contact back to the parks.  

Need to put on the right ‘show’ to inspire confidence in the public & convince them it’s safe to return.  Sales as after 9-11.  They are playing the long game, trying to amp up re-bookings into late fall & next summer.  

Pockets are deep at WDW, they have secured huge lines of credit.  Will get thru it.  Comcast probably has increased profits with people watching so much tv now, don’t see any issue at Universal either.



schumigirl said:


> Our butcher called yesterday to ask if we needed anything this week, to be honest our freezers are still full. But, we`ll pop in and pick up some bacon......always need bacon!!!! And some deli meats, they have the most amazing turkey slices.....so buttery!!!


Wow, wish we had that service here


Charade67 said:


> I have been in a really down mood all week. Not really sure why. I think it’s a combination of not being able to go anywhere and dealing with the stupid insurance issues at work. I have been having really crazy dreams this week. More so than usual.


You are in good company. Anyone who says they aren’t stir-crazy is fooling themselves.  This will pass


macraven said:


> Keishashadow you bring the best booze to a party!
> Is that one just for me ?


Absolutely.  You’re the thing i think of when i see a bottle of Jack lol. 


macraven said:


> Chicken is good
> 
> I made chicken salad last night so we could have it for lunch today.
> I only use the breast meat when I make it for sandwiches.


Nom. I like dried cranberries in mine, don’t judge


Charade67 said:


> Today she checked the room listings and found that several rooms in her preferred dorm were available. She wanted the same floor she was on last year, but that wasn't available. She picked a different floor in the same dorm and is happy with that choice. I also reminded her that she can continue to check the dorm listings during the summer and change rooms if one on her preferred floor comes available.


Good for her


Lynne G said:


> Little one sent in her contract, she will be in an apartment with her roommate, and 2 other girls, and it’s a 4 bedroom, with each two bedrooms sharing a bathroom. So her roommate and her are taking the two bedrooms that share the bathroom


That sounds mighty fancy, mom . My kids got the opposite side of the spectrum, shared room & bathroom down the hall.  


macraven said:


> Told him I turned the ac off and was getting fresh air in the house as I thought it was stuffy inside.


I do it once a week here even in the winter, for an hour.  My Grandma always insisted it killed the germs


schumigirl said:


> Yep, breast meat only in sandwiches. And I`m already looking forward to another turkey breast sandwich for our lunch today.


I just can’t do dark meat, period.  We have chinese take out places here where you can opt for all white.  If it’s cooked correctly, not dry.


mckennarose said:


> Beautiful start to today with a temp of 64 right now. I'm kinda bummed out; today was the day we were supposed to be leaving for our Florida trip. Sad about that, but looking forward to the warmth this weekend. I might bring the smoker out tomorrow to do some chicken, I just have to check the wood situation.


Nice, its 78 here.  Getting ready to go back out.  Was by pool earlier but sun was reflecting & could feel myself burning.


Sue M said:


> I have a hair trim appt 5/25! Yay! Salons opening up in limited capacity starting 5/19. Lots of safety protocols in place. Come in with hair washed and wet, no blow drying.


Good for you, wear a mask


schumigirl said:


> Keisha posted a picture of a bear quite close to her home a few years back.....absolutely terrifying to see them so close.....I wouldn`t be good with such wild animals around!!! Glad we don`t have to worry about that.


Yep, he was ahappy one though.  No issues, they relocated him. it’s the coyotes that are freaking me out now, their howling is blood curdling.  Well, that and the hawks circling my dog likevultures .


schumigirl said:


> I have trimmed the layers and length on this picture, but maybe need to do it again before July. Even then, not sure I`m in a rush to go to a salon.......but I may have to.


That is long, mine seems to have grown a ton since mid March.  I attribute it to all the protein & vitamins im ingesting lol.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, she is a lucky duck, Keisha.  Even better, seems like most of the football team members stay in that apartment building, as it’s right across from the University’s practice field.  As I said, lucky duck.   
But not as worried, as even if I pay for most of her food, it will still be cheaper than I paid for room and board from the University.  

So nice a day, my lily white legs for all to see.  Then I try not to stand not too close to little one, as she is so nicely light tan looking without even tanning in the sun. And younger.   Haha.  

Ooh mean looking trapped raccoon.  Glad you caught him Keisha.  

Ah, no need for the heater tonight.  And so odd, as last night, frost warnings again.  With rain to stay South of us, time to spend some time in the .


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

keishashadow said:


> Wahla,
> View attachment 494862
> Of course after I ordered an even larger cage from amazon.  Maybe i can catch that black bear now hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should’ve left out a cackle and said “I’m the evil twin”.  You’d probably be hauled away but the CSW guys would appreciate the humor lolololol
> 
> That ship has sailed.  They aren’t in it now to make a profit.  It’s all about a slow & steady opening, a PR period where the last thing they need is a spike in the area or traced contact back to the parks.
> 
> Need to put on the right ‘show’ to inspire confidence in the public & convince them it’s safe to return.  Sales as after 9-11.  They are playing the long game, trying to amp up re-bookings into late fall & next summer.
> 
> Pockets are deep at WDW, they have secured huge lines of credit.  Will get thru it.  Comcast probably has increased profits with people watching so much tv now, don’t see any issue at Universal either.
> 
> 
> Wow, wish we had that service here
> 
> You are in good company. Anyone who says they aren’t stir-crazy is fooling themselves.  This will pass
> 
> Absolutely.  You’re the thing i think of when i see a bottle of Jack lol.
> 
> Nom. I like dried cranberries in mine, don’t judge
> 
> Good for her
> 
> That sounds mighty fancy, mom . My kids got the opposite side of the spectrum, shared room & bathroom down the hall.
> 
> I do it once a week here even in the winter, for an hour.  My Grandma always insisted it killed the germs
> 
> I just can’t do dark meat, period.  We have chinese take out places here where you can opt for all white.  If it’s cooked correctly, not dry.
> 
> Nice, its 78 here.  Getting ready to go back out.  Was by pool earlier but sun was reflecting & could feel myself burning.
> 
> Good for you, wear a mask
> 
> Yep, he was ahappy one though.  No issues, they relocated him. it’s the coyotes that are freaking me out now, their howling is blood curdling.  Well, that and the hawks circling my dog likevultures .
> 
> That is long, mine seems to have grown a ton since mid March.  I attribute it to all the protein & vitamins im ingesting lol.



Yup, My point though was that even if restrictions are put on capacity, lets say a year from now still, no company will be thrilled about 30-40% revenue.


----------



## mckennarose

Quick grocery store run.
Limes.... check
Mint.... check
Seltzer..... check
Rum at home.... check

Mojitos tonight!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

mckennarose said:


> Quick grocery store run.
> Limes.... check
> Mint.... check
> Seltzer..... check
> Rum at home.... check
> 
> Mojitos tonight!




On my way.........!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Was looking to book a package at Disney for a week in February 2021 but too early to do so, we are thinking Beach Club or French Quarter, we have stayed at BC more than any other resort but have only visited FQ but never stayed we do however enjoy the place have a good afternoon everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Wahla,
> View attachment 494862
> Of course after I ordered an even larger cage from amazon.  Maybe i can catch that black bear now hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should’ve left out a cackle and said “I’m the evil twin”.  You’d probably be hauled away but the CSW guys would appreciate the humor lolololol
> 
> That ship has sailed.  They aren’t in it now to make a profit.  It’s all about a slow & steady opening, a PR period where the last thing they need is a spike in the area or traced contact back to the parks.
> 
> Need to put on the right ‘show’ to inspire confidence in the public & convince them it’s safe to return.  Sales as after 9-11.  They are playing the long game, trying to amp up re-bookings into late fall & next summer.
> 
> Pockets are deep at WDW, they have secured huge lines of credit.  Will get thru it.  Comcast probably has increased profits with people watching so much tv now, don’t see any issue at Universal either.
> 
> 
> Wow, wish we had that service here
> 
> You are in good company. Anyone who says they aren’t stir-crazy is fooling themselves.  This will pass
> 
> Absolutely.  You’re the thing i think of when i see a bottle of Jack lol.
> 
> Nom. I like dried cranberries in mine, don’t judge
> 
> Good for her
> 
> That sounds mighty fancy, mom . My kids got the opposite side of the spectrum, shared room & bathroom down the hall.
> 
> I do it once a week here even in the winter, for an hour.  My Grandma always insisted it killed the germs
> 
> I just can’t do dark meat, period.  We have chinese take out places here where you can opt for all white.  If it’s cooked correctly, not dry.
> 
> Nice, its 78 here.  Getting ready to go back out.  Was by pool earlier but sun was reflecting & could feel myself burning.
> 
> Good for you, wear a mask
> 
> Yep, he was ahappy one though.  No issues, they relocated him. it’s the coyotes that are freaking me out now, their howling is blood curdling.  Well, that and the hawks circling my dog likevultures .
> 
> That is long, mine seems to have grown a ton since mid March.  I attribute it to all the protein & vitamins im ingesting lol.



YAY!!! Well done that man!!! Got the little critter........well, not so little!!!

I LOVE dried cranberries in a chicken salad......one of my favourite things to have in salad......

oh I did forget they relocated the bear.......I remember showing Tom the picture and his eyes going like saucers! Yes, the hair is quite long even with a trim......I’m sure yours will be quite a length now too.....usually I say mine grows longer in Florida with the sun, but I have to say we’ve had nothing but sun for all of this lockdown so far.....typical. Now I’m craving chicken salad with cranberries and jalapeños.........




mckennarose said:


> Quick grocery store run.
> Limes.... check
> Mint.... check
> Seltzer..... check
> Rum at home.... check
> 
> Mojitos tonight!



Yep, not a real home unless there are bottles of rum around!! I never quite got the taste for mint.......the bar staff all around the hotels all know I hate mint, so I’m good there........enjoy!!!



Ended up with white wine tonight......rather nice.......Tom wasn’t such a fan of the bottle I chose, so he went to JD and I enjoyed the rest.......nice wine to sip all evening........

Did have a little zoom chat after all......my friends little granddaughter Elise, who we see quite regularly wanted to say hello....her mum sent me a txt and asked if we would surprise her, so we did.........love that little girl. We’ll see her sometime in the future.......

Think our temps are getting better in the next few days.......I hope so......the joys of living in the UK....

Time for another glass of wine.....only 10pm here........


----------



## macraven

Schumi
Last time I saw you was two years ago when with Robo.
Your hair so soooo long and beautiful !

And it is a very smart color!
You look like a natural blonde.

keisha
Yup Jack is my main man!
I have not been able to drink any while I’ve been on some meds but Mr Mac bought me a new bottle for when I can.

Btw, did you name the critter in the cage .....

Disneylife
So now you are set on vacations for this year and next
Woot!

Mrose
I like your shopping list!
Only the essentials needed 

Lynne
Better to have white hair than dark hair since you do the blonde coloring.
Much easier getting away with no touch ups for months.

I had a long list mentioning all the other homies but my fat fingers hit the wrong button and lost them all.

I go crazy when using the phone to post here.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi
> Last time I saw you was two years ago when with Robo.
> Your hair so soooo long and beautiful !
> 
> And it is a very smart color!
> You look like a natural blonde.
> 
> keisha
> Yup Jack is my main man!
> I have not been able to drink any while I’ve been on some meds but Mr Mac bought me a new bottle for when I can.
> 
> Btw, did you name the critter in the cage .....
> 
> Disneylife
> So now you are set on vacations for this year and next
> Woot!
> 
> Mrose
> I like your shopping list!
> Only the essentials needed
> 
> Lynne
> Better to have white hair than dark hair since you do the blonde coloring.
> Much easier getting away with no touch ups for months.
> 
> I had a long list mentioning all the other homies but my fat fingers hit the wrong button and lost them all.
> 
> I go crazy when using the phone to post here.



Gosh has it been two years..........I like to think I’m naturally blonde.....but at my age there’s not much chance of that.....lol......

I like the odd JD.....but usually in a cocktail.......strangely my favourite cocktail has an ingredient I don’t like.....amaretto, never quite got the taste for it.......but, put that with JD in equal measures, pineapple juice and cranberry juice again equal measures and a large squish of lime.....gorgeous.

When we have get togethers with friends, that is our most popular pitcher .....those pitchers empty quicker than others.....

Yes mac, mr mac is a keeper......he knows what you like and always keeps you stocked up.......enjoy that Jack when you can......and well done posting on a phone.....   I never use my phone....either iPads or laptop.

Played a game of chess tonight with Kyle......he taught me how to play a few years ago.....I could never play it. He won........I’m not very good at chess.

Tomorrow being Saturday........bacon for breakfast........


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Schumi
> Last time I saw you was two years ago when with Robo.
> Your hair so soooo long and beautiful !
> 
> And it is a very smart color!
> You look like a natural blonde.
> 
> keisha
> Yup Jack is my main man!
> I have not been able to drink any while I’ve been on some meds but Mr Mac bought me a new bottle for when I can.
> 
> Btw, did you name the critter in the cage .....
> 
> Disneylife
> So now you are set on vacations for this year and next
> Woot!
> 
> Mrose
> I like your shopping list!
> Only the essentials needed
> 
> Lynne
> Better to have white hair than dark hair since you do the blonde coloring.
> Much easier getting away with no touch ups for months.
> 
> I had a long list mentioning all the other homies but my fat fingers hit the wrong button and lost them all.
> 
> I go crazy when using the phone to post here.



Yup, taking advantage of super cheap airfare also, I have some projects I’ll be working on also while on these vacation, no worries they are leisurely projects..................stay tuned........!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi
> Last time I saw you was two years ago when with Robo.
> Your hair so soooo long and beautiful !
> 
> And it is a very smart color!
> You look like a natural blonde.
> 
> keisha
> Yup Jack is my main man!
> I have not been able to drink any while I’ve been on some meds but Mr Mac bought me a new bottle for when I can.
> 
> Btw, did you name the critter in the cage .....
> 
> Disneylife
> So now you are set on vacations for this year and next
> Woot!
> 
> Mrose
> I like your shopping list!
> Only the essentials needed
> 
> Lynne
> Better to have white hair than dark hair since you do the blonde coloring.
> Much easier getting away with no touch ups for months.
> 
> I had a long list mentioning all the other homies but my fat fingers hit the wrong button and lost them all.
> 
> I go crazy when using the phone to post here.



mac.......did you ever get round to getting a new computer/laptop......been meaning to ask, but kept forgetting.....of course the virus has most of us stuck indoors........things like that you want to speak to someone personally........


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

................


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Where did the day go? I have been semi productive. I paid bills and went to the grocery store. 

B and I have been checking the room availability constantly. It's kind of like trying to book an elusive ADR at Disney. She is currently on the 5th floor, but wants to be on the first floor. Today we saw a second  floor room come available, but it disappeared quickly. 



Lynne G said:


> Nice for B. Charade. Little one sent in her contract, she will be in an apartment with her roommate, and 2 other girls, and it’s a 4 bedroom, with each two bedrooms sharing a bathroom. So her roommate and her are taking the two bedrooms that share the bathroom. So the other 2 girls share their own shared bathroom. All can use the living room and full kitchen. Laundry is down the hall, which she is happy about, as the dorm she was in, the laundry was not on the same floor as her room, and the elevators were scary, and slow. Big plus, while she will have to make her own meals, I know she will eat better and most likely will be cheaper than the meal plan. I had to supplement as there was not much she ate under the meal plan.


That sounds like a great setup with everyone having her own separate room. B will share her room with one other girl and they have a private bathroom, 



Monykalyn said:


> My "puppy" is getting big but still thinks he can sit on my lap when he needs attention.


Aw...he's a cutie. 



macraven said:


> I had the windows open in the house until Mr Mac closed them all
> 
> He said to me, “ why are all the windows open while the ac is running”
> 
> Told him I turned the ac off and was getting fresh air in the house as I thought it was stuffy inside.


We have had the windows open and the air on as well. I love the fresh air, but sometimes it is too warm in the house with just the windows open. 



mckennarose said:


> When we had the boat everyone could be out on the water at the same time. But with just the kayaks we have to take turns. Don't laugh... but we take our dogs too and have life jackets for them. It's actually pretty funny! One loves the water and tries to jump in and the other doesn't like water much, but likes to be on the kayak. The dog life jackets have handles on the top so I can grab a dog and dip him in the water next to me and pull him back out. One time I was kayaking with one of my dogs and some guy started taking pictures of me and the dog. It was kinda creepy, but I think he must not have ever seen a dog kayaking before. At one of the lakes we frequent there's a guy who paddle-boards with his dog. I would love to try that too!


 I've seen life jackets on small dogs. It looks cute and  you gotta keep them safe, right?



mckennarose said:


> Has anyone seen the latest reports of "covid 19 surcharges" that some restaurants, salons and even a dentist's office charging an "appointment fee"?


I have not seen any covid surcharges here yet. I would not be too pleased especially if it happens at one of the restaurants we have been getting a lot of takeout from.



Sue M said:


> I have a hair trim appt 5/25!


 Awesome. I though about calling my salon, but think I will wait awhile longer. 



schumigirl said:


> Oh I wish our stylists could open.........this is my most recent hair picture......


Your hair looks very nice. 



cam757 said:


> Ran by Kroger on the way to work and they were nicely stocked. Picked up a pack of Quilted Northern, first time I have seen that since March, and a pack of paper towels.


 I haven't seen any TP at my Kroger since early March. Today all they had was some off brand paper towels. 



keishashadow said:


> Of course after I ordered an even larger cage from amazon. Maybe i can catch that black bear now hehe


 Congrats on catching the raccoon. What will happen to him now?



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Was looking to book a package at Disney for a week in February 2021 but too early to do so, we are thinking Beach Club or French Quarter, we have stayed at BC more than any other resort but have only visited FQ but never stayed we do however enjoy the place have a good afternoon everyone!


 We are thinking about going in March when both dh and B have a week off school. I would love to stay at the Animal Kingdom resort, but it will most likely be a budget resort for us. 





This one is for Lynne.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, she is a lucky duck, Keisha. Even better, seems like most of the football team members stay in that apartment building, as it’s right across from the University’s practice field. As I said, lucky duck.


 that is funny but Tell her to double lock the door lol


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Yup, My point though was that even if restrictions are put on capacity, lets say a year from now still, no company will be thrilled about 30-40% revenue.


Brave new world, stockholders need to have realistic expectations.  For an entertainment focused, big corporation in changing times,  just staying alive while retaining brand loyalty will be considered a win. We’re holding onto our pittance, if stick drops low enough may grab more. They’re not going anywhere long-term 


schumigirl said:


> Did have a little zoom chat after all......my friends little granddaughter Elise, who we see quite regularly wanted to say hello....her mum sent me a txt and asked if we would surprise her, so we did.........love that little girl. We’ll see her sometime in the future.......


Aw that’s nice


macraven said:


> Yup Jack is my main man!
> I have not been able to drink any while I’ve been on some meds but Mr Mac bought me a new bottle for when I can.


He ages well. Mr Mac & jack lol 


schumigirl said:


> like the odd JD.....but usually in a cocktail.......strangely my favourite cocktail has an ingredient I don’t like.....amaretto, never quite got the taste for it.......but, put that with JD in equal measures, pineapple juice and cranberry juice again equal measures and a large squish of lime.....gorgeous.


Even on an upset stomach for 2nd day that sounds mighty yummy. There’s something offputting to me re intense almond smell of amaretto but do like the taste


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> Congrats on catching the raccoon. What will happen to him now?


We (DH & ds) relocated him/her to a small, heavily wooded park, located on the river.  Rarely utilized Except as public boat launch.

Probably should’ve gone further out into a like park near farmlands. Supposed to take them 3-5 miles to avoid them finding their way back.  However, it was pitch dark, afraid one of my men would twist an ankle if not worse setting it loose down by that park’s small lake

Btw, we were following advice from a local game commissioner. Police/ animal control would’ve shot it on the spot, just couldn’t live with that on my conscience


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Where did the day go? I have been semi productive. I paid bills and went to the grocery store.
> 
> B and I have been checking the room availability constantly. It's kind of like trying to book an elusive ADR at Disney. She is currently on the 5th floor, but wants to be on the first floor. Today we saw a second  floor room come available, but it disappeared quickly.
> 
> 
> That sounds like a great setup with everyone having her own separate room. B will share her room with one other girl and they have a private bathroom,
> 
> Aw...he's a cutie.
> 
> We have had the windows open and the air on as well. I love the fresh air, but sometimes it is too warm in the house with just the windows open.
> 
> I've seen life jackets on small dogs. It looks cute and  you gotta keep them safe, right?
> 
> I have not seen any covid surcharges here yet. I would not be too pleased especially if it happens at one of the restaurants we have been getting a lot of takeout from.
> 
> Awesome. I though about calling my salon, but think I will wait awhile longer.
> 
> Your hair looks very nice.
> 
> I haven't seen any TP at my Kroger since early March. Today all they had was some off brand paper towels.
> 
> Congrats on catching the raccoon. What will happen to him now?
> 
> 
> We are thinking about going in March when both dh and B have a week off school. I would love to stay at the Animal Kingdom resort, but it will most likely be a budget resort for us.
> 
> View attachment 494925
> 
> View attachment 494926
> 
> This one is for Lynne.
> 
> View attachment 494927



Fingers crossed she gets a room in the area she really wants......you’ll be happier when you know she’s happy......







keishashadow said:


> that is funny but Tell her to double lock the door lol
> 
> Brave new world, stockholders need to have realistic expectations.  For an entertainment focused, big corporation in changing times,  just staying alive while retaining brand loyalty will be considered a win. We’re holding onto our pittance, if stick drops low enough may grab more. They’re not going anywhere long-term
> 
> Aw that’s nice
> 
> He ages well. Mr Mac & jack lol
> 
> Even on an upset stomach for 2nd day that sounds mighty yummy. There’s something offputting to me re intense almond smell of amaretto but do like the taste




That little girl Elise, reminds me of your granddaughter on more than one occasion......they look quite alike. 

Your guys did just fine with the relocation of critter......far enough away........you have a kinder heart than I do.....vermin around us I don’t mind them being “taken care of”........

Almost bedtime here.......


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, only time I saw a wildlife get shot was a muskrat that made its home in the backyard of my parents’ home.  They can bite and are big and nasty, hence the police officer did not want to mess with it.  I was a teen when that happened.  

Yeah, McK, my Dsis has deer eating plants right next to her house. We try to buy her deer resistant flowers to plant.

Well ended up with the chicken that remained in the frig, and some cooked carrots, mac and cheese, and fries.  Oh, and mashed taters for little one too.  What a dinner, and still warm out and I am so glad it is Friday night.  Ahhhh.  May have made two gray goose slushy drinks so far. Refreshing.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, only time I saw a wildlife get shot was a muskrat that made its home in the backyard of my parents’ home.  They can bite and are big and nasty, hence the police officer did not want to mess with it.  I was a teen when that happened.
> 
> Yeah, McK, my Dsis has deer eating plants right next to her house. We try to buy her deer resistant flowers to plant.
> 
> Well ended up with the chicken that remained in the frig, and some cooked carrots, mac and cheese, and fries.  Oh, and mashed taters for little one too.  What a dinner, and still warm out and I am so glad it is Friday night.  Ahhhh.  May have made two gray goose slushy drinks so far. Refreshing.



 ........already losing count!!!!!

Does sound refreshing.......I believe I got a little to much sun today.......doing some yard work, absolutely beautiful out today though.


----------



## Lynne G

Haha DisneyLife.  Naw, I am a light weight drinker.  Two was just right.  Will make some tea later tonight.  So nice out still.


----------



## mckennarose

schumigirl said:


> Up at our cottage which sits right up at the top of Scotland, there are some strange creatures around.....they`re not deer, but not cows either, makes strange noises during the night


Elk?  


schumigirl said:


> this is my most recent hair picture......


So pretty and long!


keishashadow said:


> Wahla,


Dinner?  J/k.... yuck!


schumigirl said:


> Yep, not a real home unless there are bottles of rum around!! I never quite got the taste for mint.......the bar staff all around the hotels all know I hate mint, so I’m good there........enjoy!!!


We have no shortage of rum here....I think 11 at last count!  But we didn't purchase even one of them... they were gifts.   I know you're "supposed to" make mojitos with white rum, but I love the darker stuff, gran anejo, for it.  I'm not a rum person so I don't know if it's good or not... but it does make a good mojito.


macraven said:


> Mrose
> I like your shopping list!
> Only the essentials needed


Yep!  They were essential today!


Charade67 said:


> I've seen life jackets on small dogs. It looks cute and you gotta keep them safe, right?


They look so funny in them, but dogs will just swim and swim if they get in the water and not stop.  It's hard to grab them before they get too tired and go under.  The life jackets help so much.... especially if we're on the water all day.

So one of my dd's and I went to a greenhouse and nursery today to check out the vegetable plants.  Holy cow was it hot in there with a mask on!  It had to be at least 90 degrees in the greenhouse and the mask just made it unbearable.  I told hubby I don't know if I can do Florida parks with a mask on.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Elk?
> 
> So pretty and long!
> 
> Dinner?  J/k.... yuck!
> 
> We have no shortage of rum here....I think 11 at last count!  But we didn't purchase even one of them... they were gifts.   I know you're "supposed to" make mojitos with white rum, but I love the darker stuff, gran anejo, for it.  I'm not a rum person so I don't know if it's good or not... but it does make a good mojito.
> 
> Yep!  They were essential today!
> 
> They look so funny in them, but dogs will just swim and swim if they get in the water and not stop.  It's hard to grab them before they get too tired and go under.  The life jackets help so much.... especially if we're on the water all day.
> 
> So one of my dd's and I went to a greenhouse and nursery today to check out the vegetable plants.  Holy cow was it hot in there with a mask on!  It had to be at least 90 degrees in the greenhouse and the mask just made it unbearable.  I told hubby I don't know if I can do Florida parks with a mask on.



No idea, it`s usually at night folks hear it, but it`s so dark there as there are no lights out with our property and it`s surrounded by dense forest.....I have a vivid imagination so don`t like to think too much.....lol.....

Hey, as long as you enjoy the drink, do it your way. We`re not white rum drinkers eithers, although I do like a coconut rum, and we can`t easily get that over here either. Yes, love to see healthy liquor cabinets!!! Most of our different ones all come from the States where they are so readily available and a much better selection, here to get the really good ones we either to have to go to specialist stores or order online.......I`d be too embarrassed to count and tell you how many in the rum cabinet!!! Tom`s in charge of keeping them tidy and in order.....he does that well!!! 

Hope you had a nice time out at the garden centre.....despite the masks!!! 



Bacon was lovely......made some pancakes to go with them but, I got distracted and burned a couple......by then we decided to just have toast......

Beautiful morning here again.....but it is only 54F and not to get much warmer as the day goes on, but they`ve been wrong before. 

Gardener is back today, I guess they can work again like a lot of others. But the rules we have are a little weird right now.....and some folks are confused at what they can and can`t do.....and then there`s the ones who just ignore everything and do what they want. 

We are still social distancing (hate that expression) and have no plans to mix with others yet......it`ll come. 

Also can`t quite remember the last time I had real shoes on.....not counting tennis shoes or croc flip flops...….

No plans today except Kyle asked for another flourless chocolate cake, so will make that this morning and hope the sun gets warmer later and we can go out in the garden to sit for a while. And as it`s Saturday.....pizza take out tonight......




​
































Have a great Saturday whatever you may be doing........​


----------



## macraven

I forgot it was bacon Day at schumi’s this morning 

I bet it’s all gone by now.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning homies.

Ooh I thought I smelled the bacon, eh even with those burnt pancakes. I may make pancakes with my eggs this morning, and bacon too, Schumi, as we did pick up more from our grocery trip the other day. Can have some here, Mac, though maybe as during a very late brunch.

Anither almost early summer feeling day. Shorts and T shirts are the dress code, woot! Though I did hear some wet streets last night, a sunny day will keep us dry. Saying sun and clouds today, but still close to 80 F. And yeah, no frost warnings in the overnight, as it did not go lower than 77 F last night. Almost had to turn on the AC. I cannot leave my windows open much. With older one’s allergies, we try to clean the air before it gets into our home. I have a very good filter on the heater, so all outside air in my vents are hopefully clearer of pollen in it.

With that, ah yes, you know I have tea, and a quiet house. With no classes for either kid, yesterday, both thought close to noon was not even a good time to get up and moving. Ha, yesterday, DH tried to get little one up earlier, I reminded him, you are stirring a hornet nest, as a salty response and no kid up will be what you get. And that was exactly what happened. So based on that track record, I think at least one kid went to bed around two this morning. I don’t look at the clock anymore, as I was asleep since around 11 last night. I just say, good night when I hear a kid coming up the stairs. Then I go promptly back to sleep.

So, I assume Mac is on the cats routine, me, just an early riser. So nice to have one load of wash done, the next is in the washer. Thus, gotta go, as I thought I heard the loud sounding beep that the washer has done its job.

Finally, yeah

Yep, I too. 

But anyway, 

 to all the homies.


see cats!


----------



## macraven

I like cats but not when they wake me up at 6 am


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

I am finally past danger of frost here so planting all my annuals today! 70 and partly cloudy should be a great day.  Pancakes sound good might have to make some today when hubby gets up. Have great weekend everybody!


----------



## Charade67

Happy Saturday. I went out on a bit of a quest today. We discovered that our new kitchen trash can is just a bit too big for regular kitchen trash bags. A few weeks ago I found some XL bags (20 gallon) at Kroger and they are perfect. I wanted to buy more yesterday when I was shopping, but Kroger was out. I went to a different Kroger today, but they were out as well.(But they did have TP) I finally had luck at Target. While I was at Target I also found hand sanitizer. I haven't seen hand sanitizer anywhere since early march. I bought a bottle to take to my office. 

The rest of the day will be spent doing laundry or something equally as boring. 



keishashadow said:


> Even on an upset stomach for 2nd day that sounds mighty yummy. There’s something offputting to me re intense almond smell of amaretto but do like the taste


 Hope you are feeling better today. 



keishashadow said:


> We (DH & ds) relocated him/her to a small, heavily wooded park, located on the river. Rarely utilized Except as public boat launch.


 Good to know. I hope he stays away and enjoys his new home. 



schumigirl said:


> Fingers crossed she gets a room in the area she really wants......you’ll be happier when you know she’s happy......


 Thanks. We will continue looking for  a room on the first floor, but I think she will be happy even if she has to stay on the fifth. 



mckennarose said:


> So one of my dd's and I went to a greenhouse and nursery today to check out the vegetable plants. Holy cow was it hot in there with a mask on! It had to be at least 90 degrees in the greenhouse and the mask just made it unbearable. I told hubby I don't know if I can do Florida parks with a mask on.


I don't think I could do a park with a mask either. Imaging getting soaked on a water ride and then walking around with a wet mask. I suppose I could bring a spare. 



Lynne G said:


> DH tried to get little one up earlier, I reminded him, you are stirring a hornet nest,


I have decided to just leave B alone. The only time I will wake her is if I know she needs to be up early for something important.

Time to go do something productive with the rest of my day,


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Buffalo Wild Wings for dinner tonight, To go of course, took it easy today for a change........rum is always handy to have around on days like today, fairly nice temps today, but storms are becoming active, we had sirens and warnings go off a little while ago, funnel cloud spotted about 12-15 miles south of us hopefully everyone is ok no word on damage yet, sounds like possibly a touch and go.


----------



## macraven

Stay safe homie!


----------



## schumigirl

This feels like the 478th day of May...…..

Cooked diced beef overnight in beef stock and ale for making steak pie later today......dinner is sorted. 

Walk this morning, then lunch is chicken noodle soup. Going to attempt to make a different bread today to go with it.....will see how that turns out! 

Rest of the day is calls to family and friends for a catch up......always fun.


































​


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Sunday to all the homies.

A walk this morning sounds perfect, Schumi.

DisneyLife, hope all were safe last night, and no damage or lives lost.

Yeah, Charade, I tend to let both sleep late, but sometimes I need them to do things and by noon, I think time to at least get moving.

Ah. Since we do not live South enough to keep an outdoor pool open year round, my Dsis had her pool ready for the season yesterday.  So you can bet, we will be stopping by to at least put a quick foot in the pool.  No swimming for me, as while it will be in the 70’s air, she fills her pool with well water.  Yeah, I’d say, pool temp will be around 50 or so degrees.  So I doubt no one will be swimming.  But yay, it means summer is coming next month.  And the Shore says it will be open next weekend.  Memorial Day weekend is traditionally known as the start of the Shore’s summer season.  I hope all goes well with I am sure so many in my area like to be there to celebrate.  Us, we just chill, will go up my Dsis place if the weather is nice, and enjoy the three day weekend it gives.  Hence, I should take this coming Friday off.  Gotta make it a four pack week.  Oh yes I am.  Two short weeks.  Check.  

With that, last if the wash so far, is done.  And another nice, quiet house, remote and tea in hand.  And yeah even a blanket on me a bit, as older one got fed up with the warmth of the house last night, so he turned on the house AC.  I did not ask him what temp he set it at.  At 3 this morning, I was up, turned it off, and went back to bed for another 2 hours.  Guess I was tired, since I was in bed by 11:30 last night.  I am guessing, the kids went to bed before 3am, as house was dark, and quiet when I turned off the AC.

More cloudy Sunday for us.  But I will have my sunglasses ready.

Have a super nice Sunday.  And I hope all are safe, healthy and happy.


----------



## Lynne G

One of my neighbors’ chicken must be happy or hungry.  My she is loud.   You would think a farm and she’d be a good roster.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Lynne G said:


> One of my neighbors’ chicken must be happy or hungry.  My she is loud.   You would think a farm and she’d be a good roster.



Reminds me of this:


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> One of my neighbors’ chicken must be happy or hungry.  My she is loud.   You would think a farm and she’d be a good roster.


Who is up first, you or the chicken?


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Your guys did just fine with the relocation of critter......far enough away........you have a kinder heart than I do.....vermin around us I don’t mind them being “taken care of”........


Fully admit I have a soft heart, some would say head too 


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, only time I saw a wildlife get shot was a muskrat that made its home in the backyard of my parents’ home. They can bite and are big and nasty, hence the police officer did not want to mess with it. I was a teen when that happened.


Not sure i’ve Ever seen a muskrat.


mckennarose said:


> Elk?


Elk are amazing creatures, hard to believe they are so large.


mckennarose said:


> They look so funny in them, but dogs will just swim and swim if they get in the water and not stop. It's hard to grab them before they get too tired and go under. The life jackets help so much.... especially if we're on the water all day.


PSA more family pets die in swimming pools than people realize.  They get in, then can’t figure out how to navigate the ladder out.


schumigirl said:


> No idea, it`s usually at night folks hear it, but it`s so dark there as there are no lights out with our property and it`s surrounded by dense forest.....I have a vivid imagination so don`t like to think too much.....lol.....


sounds like a yeti to me
[


schumigirl said:


> Also can`t quite remember the last time I had real shoes on.....not counting tennis shoes or croc flip flops...


Yep, figure my feet are going the way of the rest of me...spreading


Charade67 said:


> While I was at Target I also found hand sanitizer. I haven't seen hand sanitizer anywhere since early march. I bought a bottle to take to my office.


I’m stocked on that, seems as though the mfg started to catch up a couple of weeks ago.  Even received 2 shipments of Clorox wipes that have been backed ordered since early march...sharedwith family.

My new quest is for disinfecting spray, nearly at the end of my can of Lysol


Charade67 said:


> Hope you are feeling better today.


Thanks you, yes.  Always a relief when those stomach upsets disappear a day later.


schumigirl said:


> Cooked diced beef overnight in beef stock and ale for making steak pie later today......dinner is sorted.


So, wondering if this would be akin to what I term a pot pie?  Have only have the frozen sort as a kid (yuck)   Do know pe


Lynne G said:


> Ah. Since we do not live South enough to keep an outdoor pool open year round, my Dsis had her pool ready for the season yesterday. So you can bet, we will be stopping by to at least put a quick foot in the pool. No swimming for me, as while it will be in the 70’s air, she fills her pool with well water. Yeah, I’d say, pool temp will be around 50 or so degrees.


Ours started out at 51 early last week.  It’s been in the 70’s & sits in full sun but still felt might cold when I dipped my hand in it yesterday. Has to be at least 64 for me.  Our air temp will be dipping into mid 60’s for a few days the middle of the week. Not sure if we’ll be able to indulge by Memorial Day or not.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Who is up first, you or the chicken?



Me.  Guess she got food, as quiet now.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

We decided to sit in for a lunch today......

Food was really good!!

Aside from another couple we had the place to ourselves.....

Here are a few photos we have been here once before....



I had a bacon double, wife had hot roast beef, youngest decided on gourmet 5 cheese Mac and cheese. We had cheese curds and a funnel cake also!!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 495138
> 
> 
> Fully admit I have a soft heart, some would say head too
> 
> Not sure i’ve Ever seen a muskrat.
> 
> Elk are amazing creatures, hard to believe they are so large.
> 
> PSA more family pets die in swimming pools than people realize.  They get in, then can’t figure out how to navigate the ladder out.
> 
> sounds like a yeti to me
> [
> 
> Yep, figure my feet are going the way of the rest of me...spreading
> 
> I’m stocked on that, seems as though the mfg started to catch up a couple of weeks ago.  Even received 2 shipments of Clorox wipes that have been backed ordered since early march...sharedwith family.
> 
> My new quest is for disinfecting spray, nearly at the end of my can of Lysol
> 
> Thanks you, yes.  Always a relief when those stomach upsets disappear a day later.
> 
> So, wondering if this would be akin to what I term a pot pie?  Have only have the frozen sort as a kid (yuck)   Do know pe
> 
> Ours started out at 51 early last week.  It’s been in the 70’s & sits in full sun but still felt might cold when I dipped my hand in it yesterday. Has to be at least 64 for me.  Our air temp will be dipping into mid 60’s for a few days the middle of the week. Not sure if we’ll be able to indulge by Memorial Day or not.


[/QUOTE]
[/QUOTE]

lol.....not soft in the head at all......just kind!

I’ll send you a picture of the steak pie......I need to send you some of Kyle’s latest astronomy pics too......maybe you would term it a pot pie......puff pastry on top of slow cooked beef in thick dark gravy.....oh it’s so good! I detest ale of any kind, but cooked in beef.....lush!!! Not diet friendly though.......but worth it......

Well, Yeti are among the things that went through my mind....lol....you know me.....vivid imagination at times!!!  Of course it would be a kilted yeti way up in the middle of nowhere in Scotland.....

hope your temps improve.......it’ll be nice to get your pool open for then.......we have a real high of 56F today.....Wednesday and only Wednesday had to roll up to a massive 76F!!! Almost tropical for us.......





Caught up with some Orlando friends today and aunt on Long Island as well as family in the UK.......everyone seems to be doing good........

Even managed a nap this afternoon......and an early evening cocktail which was just lovely......made us a classic Hurricane.....it was so good.

Quiet night ahead, watching Good Girls on Netflix........


----------



## macraven

Schumi 
Anything you make for dinner sounds good!
I have not made anything similar to a pot pie in ages.
I’m lousy at making pie crusts for pot pies!

You should make a cook book for the sans.
I’ll buy a couple of copies of it and send them to daughter in laws.
They are always looking for great recipes.

Dislife
Looking at the food plates reminds me of a steak and shake or one of those eateries the uses that design style.

I would have gone for the hot dog and desserts!

I’m playing ketchup here and notice many are missing.
Hope many check in to let us know how they are doing.

No one needs to write a dissertation but maybe a wave so I know all are fine.

bobbie, Robo, cam, Vicky and Vicki, buckeev, Sue, Mrose,
Patty, monyk, tinydancer, Kfish, etc

There many more I did not put on that list but will in my next round of shout outs 

We have a large family here and I miss hearing from
all. I’m the basic mom that worries when I don’t hear from
all my “ kids”


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Schumi
> Anything you make for dinner sounds good!
> I have not made anything similar to a pot pie in ages.
> I’m lousy at making pie crusts for pot pies!
> 
> You should make a cook book for the sans.
> I’ll buy a couple of copies of it and send them to daughter in laws.
> They are always looking for great recipes.
> 
> Dislife
> Looking at the food plates reminds me of a steak and shake or one of those eateries the uses that design style.
> 
> I would have gone for the hot dog and desserts!
> 
> I’m playing ketchup here and notice many are missing.
> Hope many check in to let us know how they are doing.
> 
> No one needs to write a dissertation but maybe a wave so I know all are fine.
> 
> bobbie, Robo, cam, Vicky and Vicki, buckeev, Sue, Mrose,
> Patty, monyk, tinydancer, Kfish, etc
> 
> There many more I did not put on that list but will in my next round of shout outs
> 
> We have a large family here and I miss hearing from
> all. I’m the basic mom that worries when I don’t hear from
> all my “ kids”



Dislife.......I like that!

The other time we ate there I did have a foot long chili cheese dog......

My youngest had a peanut butter shake, I was a little nervous about trying it, but it was actually really good, I forgot to mention that.

We don’t have steak and shake in our area but have eaten there during our travels before.

I believe this place is a privately owned restaurant, it’s called Jimmy’s All American, if I recall the table top designs are similar if not the same as what is at Cabana Bay!!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi
> Anything you make for dinner sounds good!
> I have not made anything similar to a pot pie in ages.
> I’m lousy at making pie crusts for pot pies!
> 
> You should make a cook book for the sans.
> I’ll buy a couple of copies of it and send them to daughter in laws.
> They are always looking for great recipes.
> 
> Dislife
> Looking at the food plates reminds me of a steak and shake or one of those eateries the uses that design style.
> 
> I would have gone for the hot dog and desserts!
> 
> I’m playing ketchup here and notice many are missing.
> Hope many check in to let us know how they are doing.
> 
> No one needs to write a dissertation but maybe a wave so I know all are fine.
> 
> bobbie, Robo, cam, Vicky and Vicki, buckeev, Sue, Mrose,
> Patty, monyk, tinydancer, Kfish, etc
> 
> There many more I did not put on that list but will in my next round of shout outs
> 
> We have a large family here and I miss hearing from
> all. I’m the basic mom that worries when I don’t hear from
> all my “ kids”



lol......Kyle always says when he does get married he hopes to share my recipes as I have them all written down......which is odd considering I never follow a recipe myself...some of it is a dash of this or a shake of that......lol.......

I was thinking of some of the older posters today funnily enough.....I miss Greg, otherwise known as MadHattered, he was such a cool guy and so nice......and some of the others who used to be fun........some of course not. Remember his food pictures mac? They always looked so good.......I hope him and Dana are doing good. Must be three or four years since we met them for lunch in Citywalk......good guy.


----------



## macraven

I remember Greg!
He did not live very far from the town I moved from
In Illinois

We met up at a restaurant near six flags one time and had
a great time talking away.

He is a gem!

I saved all the past years of the sans threads.
There was a time once we had a specific number of posts allowed, I had to create a new thread.
I keep all sans # so I can find who was here way back in the beginning of our home here.

Its been lovely to meet so many wonderful homies!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I remember Greg!
> He did not live very far from the town I moved from
> In Illinois
> 
> We met up at a restaurant near six flags one time and had
> a great time talking away.
> 
> He is a gem!
> 
> I saved all the past years of the sans threads.
> There was a time once we had a specific number of posts, I had to create a new thread.
> I keep all sans # so I can find who was here way back in the beginning of our home here.
> 
> Its been lovely to meet so many wonderful homies!



I remember that with Greg......he really is a nice guy. I always look for him at HHN as I’m sure he still goes every year.......he was a massive Jaws fan wasn’t he.

Yes, met so many folks over the years.......


----------



## Lynne G

Yum, always enjoy hearing food talk here.  Nothing special for dinner.  I buy most of my pie crusts.  Not a great pastry chef.  But I enjoy eating many a pastry.  Though I am not a huge pie fan. Like the pie fillings  sometimes, like pumpkin and lemon meringue more than the crust.  

Ah, kinda surprised not one hollering for dinner. Hot dogs are a request, so thinking what else with it. Little one will not eat then, so I better find enough other food for her, and think there is deli turkey, so maybe she will eat that.

Dinner time here.  Hope all have a good night.


----------



## keishashadow

I cheated and we picked up Red Robin, yum .  

Carole’s savory pie would turn me to the dark side.  Sure doesn’t look like the frozen ones I had plopped in front of me as a kid.

The mr dipped into the pool, i give him cred for it. Still felt like ice water to me, no thankyouverymuchmydear.

Figured it was a good time to use up the various JCPenney GC I had sitting my in folder.  Tend to collect various ones so I always have a spur of the moment gift onhand.  Thinking perhaps Macy’s too but don’t think they’ve filed for protection, yet.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, DSis’s pool read 65 degrees.  Quick foot dip, then back inside.  Rainy too.  Keisha, yeah I would use up those Penney GCs quick.  Macy, well, so far, not file Chapter 11 yet.  Kinda shocked at NM and J Crew the other day.  Though have to say, did not really shop at those two.  My Penney stores were always overpriced not our style clothes.  Though I have to say, one of the few that had a big man’s shop, where I got older one’s suit jacket for a wedding last year.


----------



## Charade67

Success!! A room on the first floor opened up today so B grabbed it. It's on the opposite end of the hall than the room she had last year, but she doesn't care. She's just happy to be back on the same hall.



keishashadow said:


> My new quest is for disinfecting spray, nearly at the end of my can of Lysol


I managed to grab a can of Lysol and a few cartons of disinfecting wipes before they all disappeared from the shelves.  I have not seen any disinfecting products   in over 2 months.



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We decided to sit in for a lunch today......
> 
> Food was really good!!
> 
> Aside from another couple we had the place to ourselves.....
> 
> Here are a few photos we have been here once before....


That looks like a cool place to eat.



> ="DisneyLifePapioNe, post: 61896578, member: 596343"]
> My youngest had a peanut butter shake, I was a little nervous about trying it, but it was actually really good, I forgot to mention that.


Yum. I love peanut butter. Even better when you add chocolate.



macraven said:


> I keep all sans # so I can find who was here way back in the beginning of our home here.


 We have numbers?



keishashadow said:


> Figured it was a good time to use up the various JCPenney GC I had sitting my in folder. Tend to collect various ones so I always have a spur of the moment gift onhand. Thinking perhaps Macy’s too but don’t think they’ve filed for protection, yet.


I need to return a few things to JCP. I hope I can still do that.

I'm not sure if we will have dinner tonight or just snack. We had a very late lunch from our favorite Mexican restaurant. Right now I am taking a break from a puzzle we have been working on. I'm ready to do more, but dh wants to nap. I think I will continue anyway.


----------



## macraven

Yes we do
This sans thread is our 14th one in a row


----------



## mckennarose

Lazy day here today.  It's warm-ish, but was cloudy most of the day so the wind made it a little chilly.  I took care of my plants in the greenhouse and fought the urge to put them in the ground... I still feel like it's a bit early.

Tonight was homemade pizza and it started out fine.  DD and I made the dough (regular and gf) this morning and then everything went sideways when it was time to prepare them tonight.  I was chopping garlic and cut a nice slice in my thumb.  Truth be told... it could've used a stitch or two, but there was NO WAY I was setting foot in the ER with all our virus cases here.  (A lot of people don't have a general doctor so they go to the ER or Urgent Care when they're sick.)  So I cleaned it, and was going to put new-skin on to seal it, but didn't realize that dd had opened the bottle for me.... I picked it up to shake and it went everywhere.  I'm pretty sure my shirt is ruined and it's all over my joggers but they're black so I'm going to wash them and hope for the best.  I got two layers of new-skin on, one butterfly closure and a big dressing.  

Back downstairs and the first pizza in the oven went fine.  Then when the second one was in, we checked it and saw the pizza stone cracked into three pieces.  Granted, it was old, but we take good care of it and it was nicely seasoned.  So we had to finish the pizzas on pans and the crust was just not the same.  One click on Amazon and the new one should be here at the end of May.  Sigh....

Found out yesterday that the nursing home one of my family members works in has their first virus case in an employee.  My family was not around the person, but now everyone is fearful for the residents and it spreading.  I'm really sad about that.



keishashadow said:


> PSA more family pets die in swimming pools than people realize. They get in, then can’t figure out how to navigate the ladder out.


That's so sad.  I watch my dogs in the water and they will swim away from the kayak or boat, and the shore sometimes.... like they get disoriented or something.  


keishashadow said:


> My new quest is for disinfecting spray, nearly at the end of my can of Lysol


I haven't found any in two months here.  


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, DSis’s pool read 65 degrees. Quick foot dip, then back inside


Yikes, that sounds so cold!  

Hope everyone is doing well.  I'm thinking it will be an early bed time tonight.


----------



## macraven

OUCH!
for your finger 

Remind me never let you have a knife and help in the kitchen .....
jk


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh McK, hope you heal fast.  I did that when I was pregnant slicing a watermelon.  Stitches for that one, done in doctor’s office. Hope the blood gets washed out of your clothes.  Shudder, as I hate to see blood.  

Ah yes, on a many Sunday night:


Yep, earlier to bed, as the week day routine starts early tomorrow.

Enjoy your night.  

And yay for B.  getting the room on the dorm floor she wanted.  Little one’s University is to say if Fall semester is in person or not by the end of this month.  I think little one really wants to go back to room very close to the school.


----------



## macraven

We had our usually Sunday dinner.

I’m sure you all know my regular weekly menu by now...
Domino’s delivery pizza means it is Sunday in our house.
Left overs on Monday.

We always order two different large pizzas every Sunday.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Yes we do
> This sans thread is our 14th one in a row


I feel a little silly now. For some reason I thought you meant you numbered each member. I was wondering what my number was.


Hope the finger is okay MRose. I have a small scar on my pinky from when I foolishly tried to use an onion sliced without a finger guard.

Lynne - I don’t do well with blood either. B used to get random nosebleeds when she was younger. I think they were more difficult for me than her.


----------



## macraven

Don’t feel silly charade!

I probably confused a lot of the homies here
as I yak on and on at times.

Have not found anything on tv to watch tonight
Channel surfing and nothing catches my eye tonight


----------



## keishashadow

Finally watching needy jumamji. (Sp) popcorn intermission 





macraven said:


> Yes we do
> This sans thread is our 14th one in a row


Seemed like only yesterday. I miss the hula gal 


mckennarose said:


> So I cleaned it, and was going to put new-skin on to seal it, but didn't realize that dd had opened the bottle for me.... I picked it up to shake and it went everywhere. I'm pretty sure my shirt is ruined and it's all over my joggers but they're black so I'm going to wash them and hope for the best. I got two layers of new-skin on, one butterfly closure and a big dressing


Dear God, that’s an awful scenario. Hope u r feeling ok 


mckennarose said:


> Found out yesterday that the nursing home one of my family members works in has their first virus case in an employee. My family was not around the person, but now everyone is fearful for the residents and it spreading. I'm really sad about that.


That’s devastating to read. The stuff of my nightmares.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I cheated and we picked up Red Robin, yum .
> 
> Carole’s savory pie would turn me to the dark side.  Sure doesn’t look like the frozen ones I had plopped in front of me as a kid.
> 
> The mr dipped into the pool, i give him cred for it. Still felt like ice water to me, no thankyouverymuchmydear.
> 
> Figured it was a good time to use up the various JCPenney GC I had sitting my in folder.  Tend to collect various ones so I always have a spur of the moment gift onhand.  Thinking perhaps Macy’s too but don’t think they’ve filed for protection, yet.



Why thank you Janet.....I do buy them ready made from the butchers now and again, but my own home made one is better....even if I say so myself......lol.....

I do like the sound of that burger!!!! 

I`m with you.....the pool sounds far too cold for me.....





Charade67 said:


> Success!! A room on the first floor opened up today so B grabbed it. It's on the opposite end of the hall than the room she had last year, but she doesn't care. She's just happy to be back on the same hall.
> 
> 
> I managed to grab a can of Lysol and a few cartons of disinfecting wipes before they all disappeared from the shelves.  I have not seen any disinfecting products   in over 2 months.




Glad she got the place she wanted. 





mckennarose said:


> Lazy day here today.  It's warm-ish, but was cloudy most of the day so the wind made it a little chilly.  I took care of my plants in the greenhouse and fought the urge to put them in the ground... I still feel like it's a bit early.
> 
> Tonight was homemade pizza and it started out fine.  DD and I made the dough (regular and gf) this morning and then everything went sideways when it was time to prepare them tonight.  I was chopping garlic and cut a nice slice in my thumb.  Truth be told... it could've used a stitch or two, but there was NO WAY I was setting foot in the ER with all our virus cases here.  (A lot of people don't have a general doctor so they go to the ER or Urgent Care when they're sick.)  So I cleaned it, and was going to put new-skin on to seal it, but didn't realize that dd had opened the bottle for me.... I picked it up to shake and it went everywhere.  I'm pretty sure my shirt is ruined and it's all over my joggers but they're black so I'm going to wash them and hope for the best.  I got two layers of new-skin on, one butterfly closure and a big dressing.
> 
> Back downstairs and the first pizza in the oven went fine.  Then when the second one was in, we checked it and saw the pizza stone cracked into three pieces.  Granted, it was old, but we take good care of it and it was nicely seasoned.  So we had to finish the pizzas on pans and the crust was just not the same.  One click on Amazon and the new one should be here at the end of May.  Sigh....
> 
> Found out yesterday that the nursing home one of my family members works in has their first virus case in an employee.  My family was not around the person, but now everyone is fearful for the residents and it spreading.  I'm really sad about that.
> 
> 
> That's so sad.  I watch my dogs in the water and they will swim away from the kayak or boat, and the shore sometimes.... like they get disoriented or something.
> 
> I haven't found any in two months here.
> 
> Yikes, that sounds so cold!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.  I'm thinking it will be an early bed time tonight.



Ouch on the finger!!!!! And the finger cuts always really hurt as you just can`t avoid using them!! 

It`s terrifying with nursing homes. They have been hit hard over here, and the reason many believe our death number is much higher as some are not being reported as a covid death. It`s a mess. Fingers crossed for your family member. 



It`s Monday.......and our weather is improving although we had heavy rain from around 9pm last night all through the night. Today is grey and breezy but it`s to reach mid 60`s today.....warmest for a while. 

Although we have been released some what from lockdown in England, we still don`t have any plans to mix just yet. All of our friends feel the same, it`s just too soon to start getting together.....will give it a bit longer. No pubs or restaurants are open yet anyway so we can wait. 

Good old sausage and mash tonight......but hoping midweek it may be nice enough to get the bbq going......we have some steaks and spicy pork chops just waiting to be enjoyed!! 

Think lunch will be turkey sandwiches.....mine will have some avocado on it as we managed to get some nice ones in the grocery order we got on Thursday. 

Quiet day ahead.......











































​Have a wonderful Monday.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, a hearty good morning to all the homies this Monday in May.  

Yeah, Keisha, we get to be in the 50’s this week. Good thing that stormy Arthur will stay far enough out to sea as it passes by, no rain, as that pesky Northern air will be a bully, and while keeping that storm at bay, will drop the temps by almost 20 degrees. Sigh. The nice and not so nice days of Spring. At least no AC this morning. And no heater needed either. Ah Spring.

So, let’s have some fun this week.  And yeah, 



So, early bird tea drinking homie checking in.  And Schumi’s lush sounding meals always make me hungry.  Ooh little one had bought chocolate chip mini muffins.


----------



## keishashadow

Guess who’s back, back again, guess who’s back, tell a friend...

After a 2 day journey, our “pet” raccoon has made his way home.  Think we’ll call him/her Milo or Otis
Carole - Off to use that cruise code!  Had paid off the August cruise in full earlier this month...full disclosure hoping it would be cancelled by cruise line in order to grab a refund vs a credit.   Received an email today, urging me to pay my balance...another $200. Umm, guess I have a long time on hold ahead of me today.  

Think bacon is in order


----------



## Lynne G

Maybe it’s a momma raccoon, Keisha.  Babies around to feed? Eh, would not get close, no one needs rabies shots.  We have quite a few around our neighborhood, but thankfully, no nesting in our yard. We do have a large township park less than a mile up the road, so I assume most of our raccoons come from there.  

Sun, why hello.  Even if clouds building as the day goes on.


----------



## mckennarose

Morning all...
My finger is ok.  I haven't unwrapped it yet, but it's definitely not bleeding and the throbbing has stopped.  I'm usually good with blood and emergencies so I wasn't too freaked out, more PO-ed than anything at the thought of going to the ER.  

It's a bit chilly here and no sun, making for a gloomy start to the day.  

Good news that one of hubby's employees who was out with the virus is back today.  She was out over a month.  He said she looks very frail, but she's happy to be back.  Another employee is still out and it's been almost one month.


schumigirl said:


> It`s terrifying with nursing homes. They have been hit hard over here, and the reason many believe our death number is much higher as some are not being reported as a covid death. It`s a mess. Fingers crossed for your family member.


Our governor ordered nursing home facilities to accept patients with covid, both new people and existing residents who have the virus, were at a hospital, still have it and contagious, to recover at the facilities.  I have all kinds of colorful sailor-mouth things to say about that.  

And a kicker..... our Secretary of Health moved her own mother out of facility and into a hotel to protect her.  This is so wrong!  If the Secretary of Health approved, supported, and ordered the funneling of covid patients into nursing home facilities and at the same time removed her own mother from a facility... it shows the government's knowledge of the devastating effect that covid would/is having in the facilities.  It's negligence, pure and simple.  

Cuomo did the same thing in NY, but I think he later reversed it because of how many people were dying in the nursing homes.  They should never have put covid patients into the facilities with the most vulnerable population.  I'm so angry about that.  Now they are testing everyone in the facility... employees and residents.



keishashadow said:


> After a 2 day journey, our “pet” raccoon has made his way home. Think we’ll call him/her Milo or Otis


----------



## keishashadow

Lololololololol

McK glad the finger isn’t worse, but i’d baby it, maybe keep out of water till it scabs over even with the newskin stuff.

My mouth is hanging open re the nursing home decree, hadn’t heard that.  Although, on 2nd thought, know the medicare rules are strange to begin with when a nursing home patient goes into the hospital. 

I forgot how many days the nursing home bed is covered during that time.  My mom is in a private room.  I’ve had to pay the daily rate OOP/above the negotiation cost (several hundred $ per) a few times to ‘hold’ her room when her hospitalization was extensive.  Was well money well spent.  It’s tough to get placed somewhere with high ratings, let alone a private room.  

Her home is part of a huge not for profit religious organization.  They have a plan in place that if they do wind up with any CV patients (among the existing residents), they will then designate an entire wing & assign staff who have volunteered.  You woudn’t believe how many candles i’ve Been lighting that doesn’t come to pass


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Guess who’s back, back again, guess who’s back, tell a friend...
> 
> After a 2 day journey, our “pet” raccoon has made his way home.  Think we’ll call him/her Milo or Otis
> Carole - Off to use that cruise code!  Had paid off the August cruise in full earlier this month...full disclosure hoping it would be cancelled by cruise line in order to grab a refund vs a credit.   Received an email today, urging me to pay my balance...another $200. Umm, guess I have a long time on hold ahead of me today.
> 
> Think bacon is in order
> View attachment 495354
> 
> View attachment 495356




lol.....thought of you when I saw the meme!!!

It came back!!! Crikey, that’s one determined little creature.....oh good luck on hold!!! And yes, bacon is always good.......






mckennarose said:


> Morning all...
> My finger is ok.  I haven't unwrapped it yet, but it's definitely not bleeding and the throbbing has stopped.  I'm usually good with blood and emergencies so I wasn't too freaked out, more PO-ed than anything at the thought of going to the ER.
> 
> It's a bit chilly here and no sun, making for a gloomy start to the day.
> 
> Good news that one of hubby's employees who was out with the virus is back today.  She was out over a month.  He said she looks very frail, but she's happy to be back.  Another employee is still out and it's been almost one month.
> 
> Our governor ordered nursing home facilities to accept patients with covid, both new people and existing residents who have the virus, were at a hospital, still have it and contagious, to recover at the facilities.  I have all kinds of colorful sailor-mouth things to say about that.
> 
> And a kicker..... our Secretary of Health moved her own mother out of facility and into a hotel to protect her.  This is so wrong!  If the Secretary of Health approved, supported, and ordered the funneling of covid patients into nursing home facilities and at the same time removed her own mother from a facility... it shows the government's knowledge of the devastating effect that covid would/is having in the facilities.  It's negligence, pure and simple.
> 
> Cuomo did the same thing in NY, but I think he later reversed it because of how many people were dying in the nursing homes.  They should never have put covid patients into the facilities with the most vulnerable population.  I'm so angry about that.  Now they are testing everyone in the facility... employees and residents.
> 
> 
> View attachment 495365




One of the issues here was they moved people who had been in hospital with the virus into care homes and it spread like wildfire. It wasn’t supposed to happen. It’s been very poorly handled to say the least. So many have died in nursing homes unnecessarily.

Glad your finger is ok, cuts can be nasty.......




All my washing is dried and waiting to be sorted and ironed......had to run out and bring it all in as we had a very short downpour.....by the time we had brought it all in......rain went off. Typical.

But, as it’s been so breezy it was dry anyway.......think we’re in the mid 60’s today.......skies are black though......

Couple of hours till dinner.......need a snack.


----------



## mckennarose

keishashadow said:


> My mouth is hanging open re the nursing home decree, hadn’t heard that. Although, on 2nd thought, know the medicare rules are strange to begin with when a nursing home patient goes into the hospital.


This will make you angry.... it's not a medicare thing.  This is why they did it:
"The policy was meant to "alleviate the increasing burden in the acute care settings." "
PA Nursing Home Patients Info
Apparently there was also a nursing home who appealed to the State to transfer covid patients from the facility to emergency care and they were refused.

Praying your mom's facility stays covid free.  I would ask them if they are required to accept covid patients as per the governors orders, just to be sure.



schumigirl said:


> One of the issues here was they moved people who had been in hospital with the virus into care homes and it spread like wildfire. It wasn’t supposed to happen. It’s been very poorly handled to say the least. So many have died in nursing homes unnecessarily.


Yes, the same has happened here.  The facility my family member works in has been virus free up until this week.  It's just a sad situation.

The sun finally came out!  I'm going to take the dogs for a long walk.


----------



## Lynne G

Very sad about your mom, McK.  I don’t know about the place my mom was in, but they were very strict about who came in and out, and sick were in a different part of the complex.  My mom did not have any virus when she left this earth.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone, just wanted to check in I saw mac's response last night. I am having more bad days then good, so I have been just keeping to myself even at home. I do what I have too for everyone then just go and sit. We are trying to get the house and stuff ready to put it one the market in a few weeks. There is just so much to do we have to keep moving the date back. We have been in touch with the real estate agent in Orlando area and started looking at houses and making a plan. The key is to time a job, sell a house and buy one. Brian has been in touch with an agency that will hopefully help him with getting a job. 

It is a sad day today my kitty that was doing so good with chemo treatments took a turn and had an unexpected problem, we lost him today. He was an unusual cat, he was very chatty and he liked to steal my clothes and leave them by me. I have some good memories with him.

I will hopefully try and stay up to date with everyone soon. I am thinking about everyone and hope eveyrone is well. 

Have a nice day!


----------



## keishashadow

Aw sorry Bobbie


----------



## keishashadow

Been sitting line for 45 min at bank to deposit a check thru ATM ugh

this is what sub 60 degree pool
Water looks like


----------



## Lynne G

Hugs and so sorry, Bobbie.  Never easy to say goodbye to a loved pet.  Know that cat had the best life with your family.  Rainbow Bridge he crossed to be with you again one day.  I hope you feel better and crossing fingers that jobs and moving are on track for this summer.  

Only a kid, Keisha!  Yeah, I think long lines are going to be around for awhile.  Funny, in Orlando we have gone to water parks when air said 67.  Lots of towels we used during those visits.  Had no desire to go further than just above ankles this past weekend.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Been sitting line for 45 min at bank to deposit a check thru ATM ugh
> 
> this is what sub 60 degree pool
> Water looks like
> View attachment 495450


I swear that girl is a “mini me” to keisha!


----------



## mckennarose

Bobbie I'm so sorry about your kitty.    


Lynne G said:


> Very sad about your mom, McK.  I don’t know about the place my mom was in, but they were very strict about who came in and out, and sick were in a different part of the complex.  My mom did not have any virus when she left this earth.


Lynne, my mom is not in a facility.  I have a family member who works in one and they just had their first case of the virus.  My mom is ok and at home with my dad.  

Youngest dd and I took the dogs for a walk today.  It's sooo nice to be out in the sun!


----------



## macraven

Bobbie....    

It is never easy to lose a beloved pet.

You have a lot of stress happening in your life and keeping you in my prayers.

I totally understand how you must be feeling about the move.
I found out it freaked me out when our house sold and we had not even looked at houses out of state in person yet.

Since your husband is looking for a job in Florida, you could rent a house first and then seek out buying a house later once you know where in Florida you want  move to.

I wish you the best for whatever you decide.


----------



## Charade67

Greetings everyone. Finally getting a chance to sit and post. I took a little nap when I got home from work.  For the past few mornings my cat has been going nuts around sunrise. He has been meowing frantically. This morning he started scratching the glass door that leads to the deck. I went to investigate and found another cat on our deck.  I think this may be the reason for the recent sunrise insanity. 



keishashadow said:


> After a 2 day journey, our “pet” raccoon has made his way home. Think we’ll call him/her Milo or Otis


 Oh no. Hope it doesn't cause you too much trouble. 



mckennarose said:


> Our governor ordered nursing home facilities to accept patients with covid, both new people and existing residents who have the virus, were at a hospital, still have it and contagious, to recover at the facilities. I have all kinds of colorful sailor-mouth things to say about that.
> 
> And a kicker..... our Secretary of Health moved her own mother out of facility and into a hotel to protect her. This is so wrong! If the Secretary of Health approved, supported, and ordered the funneling of covid patients into nursing home facilities and at the same time removed her own mother from a facility... it shows the government's knowledge of the devastating effect that covid would/is having in the facilities. It's negligence, pure and simple.


That is unbelievable. We must be doing something right around here because  I Haven't heard of any issues at any of our local nursing homes. A couple in my Sunday School class live a a facility that has everything from independent living to full care. They haven't and any virus cases yet. 



keishashadow said:


> Her home is part of a huge not for profit religious organization. They have a plan in place that if they do wind up with any CV patients (among the existing residents), they will then designate an entire wing & assign staff who have volunteered. You woudn’t believe how many candles i’ve Been lighting that doesn’t come to pass


 I pray that it won't come to that and your mother will stay safe. 



bobbie68 said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to check in I saw mac's response last night. I am having more bad days then good, so I have been just keeping to myself even at home. I do what I have too for everyone then just go and sit.


I'm sorry to hear that Bobbie. I hope things start looking up for you. 



bobbie68 said:


> It is a sad day today my kitty that was doing so good with chemo treatments took a turn and had an unexpected problem, we lost him today. He was an unusual cat, he was very chatty and he liked to steal my clothes and leave them by me. I have some good memories with him.


I'm so sorry. 

I actually had a positive insurance experience today. I found  out that  some of the claims on my huge problem (that I have been trying to resolve for at least a year) have finally been paid. I have 6 more open claims. Once those get paid my nightmare will be over.


----------



## keishashadow

Other than into drug store once, first visit into a store today since 3/13.  Why did i pick WalMart?  I’m still cringing



Charade67 said:


> Oh no. Hope it doesn't cause you too much trouble.


Is it wrong to say it’s giving me purpose?  half-kidding



Charade67 said:


> I pray that it won't come to that and your mother will stay safe.


Thank you, yes, her and all the others in the same position.  News came out re another home out in the boonies here (but a good 30 miles from my Mom’s location).  Approx numbers there:  50 beds, 30 something residents recently tested positive along with 25 staff.  


Charade67 said:


> I actually had a positive insurance experience today. I found out that some of the claims on my huge problem (that I have been trying to resolve for at least a year) have finally been paid. I have 6 more open claims. Once those get paid my nightmare will be over.


Forward motion is a good thing.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Happy Monday!!!!

Traffic is back to crazy, we are swamped at work and my extra dinner guest came for the first time in a couple months. Things seem to be getting back to normal. Hope everyone is taking precautions so the virus stats dont inflate.

Went to get my haircut on Saturday. I was the first appointment of the day. All safeguards were in place at first. Little by little, stylists and customers masks were non existent and by the time I left, there was someone waiting in the lobby which is a nono. Probably wont be going back for a while or at least not there. 




schumigirl said:


> which is odd considering I never follow a recipe myself...some of it is a dash of this or a shake of that......lol.......



I can do that with very few recipes. Even dishes I have made forever I still get out the recipes. It is truly a gift.




keishashadow said:


> I cheated and we picked up Red Robin, yum



I am sure I have mentioned this, but that is one of our faves. Dont get it very often but best burgers and chicken tenders. Actually the only place I order clucks and fries.



Charade67 said:


> Success!! A room on the first floor opened up today so B grabbed it.



Hurray!



mckennarose said:


> Found out yesterday that the nursing home one of my family members works in has their first virus case in an employee.



Prayers that your family  member stays virus free. 



schumigirl said:


> Good old sausage and mash tonight......but hoping midweek it may be nice enough to get the bbq going......we have some steaks and spicy pork chops just waiting to be enjoyed!!



Yes definitely think you need to pen a cookbook.




bobbie68 said:


> It is a sad day today my kitty that was doing so good with chemo treatments took a turn and had an unexpected problem, we lost him today. He was an unusual cat, he was very chatty and he liked to steal my clothes and leave them by me. I have some good memories with him.



So sorry for your loss.  Sounds like he was a lot of fun.


----------



## keishashadow

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Went to get my haircut on Saturday. I was the first appointment of the day. All safeguards were in place at first. Little by little, stylists and customers masks were non existent and by the time I left, there was someone waiting in the lobby which is a nono. Probably wont be going back for a while or at least not there.


I have to say it...That’s enough to curl your hair

In all seriousness, that is crazy to read how it broke down so quickly.  Had to be stressful, not like you could just get up and leave mid-stream.


----------



## macraven

Vicki, you are a lot braver than me to go to a salon and get your hair done.

That is totally scary of how the shop failed to operate safely while you were there.

Don’t go back there but do what I do...
wear a hat and no one will know what color your hair really is if it was a touch up you had done.


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to check in I saw mac's response last night. I am having more bad days then good, so I have been just keeping to myself even at home. I do what I have too for everyone then just go and sit. We are trying to get the house and stuff ready to put it one the market in a few weeks. There is just so much to do we have to keep moving the date back. We have been in touch with the real estate agent in Orlando area and started looking at houses and making a plan. The key is to time a job, sell a house and buy one. Brian has been in touch with an agency that will hopefully help him with getting a job.
> 
> It is a sad day today my kitty that was doing so good with chemo treatments took a turn and had an unexpected problem, we lost him today. He was an unusual cat, he was very chatty and he liked to steal my clothes and leave them by me. I have some good memories with him.
> 
> I will hopefully try and stay up to date with everyone soon. I am thinking about everyone and hope eveyrone is well.
> 
> Have a nice day!




Sorry about your cat bobbie. 





keishashadow said:


> Been sitting line for 45 min at bank to deposit a check thru ATM ugh
> 
> this is what sub 60 degree pool
> Water looks like
> View attachment 495450




Oh hells bells no!!!!! That just looks freezing!!!! Brave girl...….bet she enjoyed it though...….I`ve just got cold looking at that picture! But, I am a wimp with cold......






keishashadow said:


> Other than into drug store once, first visit into a store today since 3/13.  Why did i pick WalMart?  I’m still cringing
> 
> 
> Is it wrong to say it’s giving me purpose?  half-kidding
> 
> 
> Thank you, yes, her and all the others in the same position.  News came out re another home out in the boonies here (but a good 30 miles from my Mom’s location).  Approx numbers there:  50 beds, 30 something residents recently tested positive along with 25 staff.
> 
> Forward motion is a good thing.




WalMart can be like that....lol.....I see the differences in certain ones in Orlando....some we visit once and never return for very good reasons, and I think there are two we feel ok visiting. But, at times they can be an education...….whenever I view the people of Walmart website, I dread to look sometimes in case I made the grade......can you imagine!!!!!

I still haven't braved the larger stores yet. But while they are still lining up to enter I won`t bother. One of my friends ended up in a line surrounded by smokers waiting to go in the store and just left it as she was struggling with the smell around her. Her words were no one needs milk this bad!! 






Vicki Rickerd said:


> Happy Monday!!!!
> 
> Traffic is back to crazy, we are swamped at work and my extra dinner guest came for the first time in a couple months. Things seem to be getting back to normal. Hope everyone is taking precautions so the virus stats dont inflate.
> 
> Went to get my haircut on Saturday. I was the first appointment of the day. All safeguards were in place at first. Little by little, stylists and customers masks were non existent and by the time I left, there was someone waiting in the lobby which is a nono. Probably wont be going back for a while or at least not there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do that with very few recipes. Even dishes I have made forever I still get out the recipes. It is truly a gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure I have mentioned this, but that is one of our faves. Dont get it very often but best burgers and chicken tenders. Actually the only place I order clucks and fries.
> 
> 
> 
> Hurray!
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers that your family  member stays virus free.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes definitely think you need to pen a cookbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry for your loss.  Sounds like he was a lot of fun.




Oh that`s not good. I`d have struggled with that too. The salon I go to, I can imagine the owner being lax about rules too......we still have a while before ours open up, so maybe by then it could be different, but can`t see it. 

lol......oh I`m not sure about that.....ironic thing is I have hundreds of cookbooks, and I do read them, but usually think, oh that recipe doesn't need this or that ingredient......always fun to see how that turns out!!! 

Hope you`re doing ok...…….






macraven said:


> Vicki, you are a lot braver than me to go to a salon and get your hair done.
> 
> That is totally scary of how the shop failed to operate safely while you were there.
> 
> Don’t go back there but do what I do...
> wear a hat and no one will know what color your hair really is if it was a touch up you had done.



lol.....up until this week it`s been cold here so I had the perfect excuse to wear that hat!!! 



Another night of rain for us....woke up this morning to hear it still coming down. Always nice laying listening to that. 

Croissants with lemon curd and some melon this morning. Not exactly low calorie but feels healthy......lol.....

Making home made burgers tonight, with a bbq flavouring. Never bother with a bun.....have been asked for roast potatoes to go with it......lunch will be whatever we feel like later.......maybe a Chinese noodle salad. 

Heading off soon to do some parcel deliveries again. Only for a couple of hours. Then going to try again to scan and store some of the thousands and thousands of real pictures I have before the days of digital pictures.......I love going through them on occasion. 



































I`m good at that!!!! 



Have a fabulous Tuesday........


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning homies.  

Ohh, would not go back to that salon either.

Prayers for the moms and workers in those communal homes. So sad to read they can letting sick in them.

And why yes, a Tuesday is upon us. Seems Stormy Arthur will give us clouds and a frisky wind. And that cooler air has arrived as well. DH said house feels cool, why is the AC on. Um, neither AC nor heater is on. Guess the less warmer night does make the house feel cool. And this is from they guy that gets mad when I turn up the heat, because I get cool. See, he just needs tea with me. While he does drink tea, he prefers coffee.

And yep, today is when Mac has taco dinner from Taco Bell tonight.

Ah,


So be like Mac and have a taco  or two today.

Oh yes, more tea for me.  And yay, those muffins are still around.  

Good Morning!


----------



## macraven

I can always count on a homie here so I know what day of the week it is
Lol
Thanks Lynne 
Yup !  Taco Bell day!

Planning on chalupas deal tonight.


----------



## macraven

Schumi 
Your memes are a hoot!


----------



## schumigirl

Think we’re the opposite of you today Lynne.......we are starting to warm up a little......tomorrow is to be 80F for us.....just for one day though, we won’t get spoiled that’s for sure.......


mac......yep. Tuesday again......although I did think it was Wednesday when I woke up........so confused!!!



We have heat and some very dark clouds outside........very weird. Not sure if the sun is coming out or will pour down with rain......and the sea is black as night. Odd day.

Decided to make some potato salad to go with the burgers tonight, two out of three of us will be happy.

And made some coconut ice cream......that’s the last of my coconut milk in the house.

Time for a cuppa.......


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi
> Your memes are a hoot!



Thanks mac......wish I thought half of them up!

There are some classic ones,  but won‘t post as you can guarantee someone will be offended.......they are a little risqué.....but so funny!!!  I don‘t mind roodie doodie jokes.....I do have one or two friends who share the rudest jokes ever!


----------



## Lynne G

Haha, I always enjoy funny.

Hehe,


----------



## keishashadow

JIK anyone is keeping track...note that is a squirrel, we have some huge ones in the neighborhood


Dinner today:  Grilled Salmon for me & shrimps for the mr, atop a bed of Spicey spaghetti. Probably should dig thru freezer to find something green too.  Seems like too much work, that sorta lazy daisy day.




macraven said:


> Planning on chalupas deal tonight.


...long as it’s not chupacabras, one would be bad enough


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> JIK anyone is keeping track...note that is a squirrel, we have some huge ones in the neighborhood
> View attachment 495632
> 
> Dinner today:  Grilled Salmon for me & shrimps for the mr, atop a bed of Spicey spaghetti. Probably should dig thru freezer to find something green too.  Seems like too much work, that sorta lazy daisy day.
> View attachment 495633
> 
> 
> ...long as it’s not chupacabras, one would be bad enough




Come visit the Keishashadow zoo ........you could charge an entrance fee......

Will the raccoon eat the squirrel??? Dinner sorted!!! 

Wouldn’t like to be at the other end when they’re coming out........that’s a big creature......


----------



## keishashadow

Can’t wait to see what we find tomorrow lol


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Maybe it’s a momma raccoon, Keisha.  Babies around to feed? Eh, would not get close, no one needs rabies shots.  We have quite a few around our neighborhood, but thankfully, no nesting in our yard. We do have a large township park less than a mile up the road, so I assume most of our raccoons come from there.
> 
> Sun, why hello.  Even if clouds building as the day goes on.


Check ur fall rates for U

Mined dropped like a rock  able to add on a 4th night for less than my original 3 day res.


----------



## cam757

Happy Tuesday!!  Hope everyone is well. Stayed busy in the yard this past weekend. We worked on our little pool and I tilled and replanted my garden for the 3rd time. Hopefully this time the seeds will germinate. 

Off work today, so doing a little cleaning. Blah day. Cloudy,windy and chilly out.  Should clear up by the weekend. DS's 14th bday is Sunday so I am trying to come up with a plan. Restaurants are open to outdoor dining so may consider that if the weather is nice otherwise we will probably order in pizza and he has requested a lemon cake so I will attempt to make that for him. 

Dinner will probably be bbq chicken with potatoes and a veg of some sort. 

Bobbie, so sorry about you cat.


----------



## Charade67

Dreary, cold, rainy day today. A good day to be inside reading or watching a good movie. 
Work was pretty uneventful today, so nothing much to post about. 



keishashadow said:


> Other than into drug store once, first visit into a store today since 3/13. Why did i pick WalMart? I’m still cringing


 I think we have too many Walmarts in our area. My preferred Walmart isn't too bad, but I try to avoid the one near the university. It is always busy during the school year. 



Vicki Rickerd said:


> Went to get my haircut on Saturday. I was the first appointment of the day. All safeguards were in place at first. Little by little, stylists and customers masks were non existent and by the time I left, there was someone waiting in the lobby which is a nono. Probably wont be going back for a while or at least not there.


Yikes, I would avoid that place too. I really need a cut, but I think I will wait a little longer. A ponytail will be my frIend. 



Lynne G said:


> Seems Stormy Arthur will give us clouds and a frisky wind.


Similar story here. Windy, rainy, and a high of only 56. 



keishashadow said:


> JIK anyone is keeping track...note that is a squirrel, we have some huge ones in the neighborhood


You have your own little menagerie. So far I have only seen deer, rabbits, and squirrels in my yard. 



cam757 said:


> DS's 14th bday is Sunday so I am trying to come up with a plan. Restaurants are open to outdoor dining so may consider that if the weather is nice otherwise we will probably order in pizza and he has requested a lemon cake so I will attempt to make that for him.


Happy early birthday to him. Lemon cake sounds delicious. 

I'm just being lazy until dinner. we will either have breakfast for supper, or sausage with beans and rice. I'm going to try to talk my family into watching a classic movie tonight.


----------



## Lynne G

Thinking chicken and peppers.  Maybe some baked taters too.  Would put bbq sauce in, but will see what family has to say.  Little one is not fond if I put it in while cooking the chicken.  Hey, I could put some pineapple in with it, but that I know little one will not want that mixed in either.  Ah, maybe I will pull some chicken out before adding those.  She can add if she wants.  But since we did not eat lunch until around 2 this afternoon, dinner will be later.  By 6 most asking if dinner starting.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Check ur fall rates for U
> 
> Mined dropped like a rock  able to add on a 4th night for less than my original 3 day res.


Lucky you on the rates!!
Congrats!

Mine did not drop at all for RP
Water view usually doesn’t ...


----------



## keishashadow

cam757 said:


> DS's 14th bday is Sunday so I am trying to come up with a plan. Restaurants are open to outdoor dining so may consider that if the weather is nice otherwise we will probably order in pizza and he has requested a lemon cake so I will attempt to make that for him.


That sounds nice. I have 2 family BD middle of next week.  Need to think on that, probably party on the patio-immediate family. Stumped if truth be told how to proceed


----------



## mckennarose

Hello all!

Well, I was stupid and busted my cut finger open today.  Ugh!  It didn't bleed again, it just hurt a lot and opened up.  Another butterfly closure and bandaid on.

One of my kids had to get a covid test today.  Really just a formality, but it's still unsettling.  She's only going into the office a few times per week and someone in the office tested positive.  She was not directly around that person and they all wear masks.  We're not expecting a positive result and she's not sick at all.  She said if she comes back positive it won't be from her office, but from Walmart or Lowes!
Tally so far in my family:
Hubby, 1 covid test, 1 antibody test- negative
Me, 1 antibody test- negative
DD, 1 covid test- ?



Charade67 said:


> That is unbelievable. We must be doing something right around here because I Haven't heard of any issues at any of our local nursing homes


I'm glad you don't have any issues with nursing homes.  Our state put out the numbers today by county and nursing home/facility and I wasn't expecting so many cases.  One nursing home in my county has 65 cases in residents, 19 deaths.  It breaks my heart.  So far so good with my family member who works in a nursing home and no reported cases or sickness.  Praying it stays that way.



Charade67 said:


> I actually had a positive insurance experience today. I found out that some of the claims on my huge problem (that I have been trying to resolve for at least a year) have finally been paid. I have 6 more open claims. Once those get paid my nightmare will be over.


Yay!!  Glad to hear it.


keishashadow said:


> Other than into drug store once, first visit into a store today since 3/13. Why did i pick WalMart? I’m still cringing


Ummm... yeah... Walmart may not have been the best choice!   I still haven't set foot in ours.  I did go to the small grocery store three times now.



Vicki Rickerd said:


> Went to get my haircut on Saturday. I was the first appointment of the day. All safeguards were in place at first. Little by little, stylists and customers masks were non existent and by the time I left, there was someone waiting in the lobby which is a nono. Probably wont be going back for a while or at least not there.


That's crazy!  I wouldn't go back any time soon either.  Yikes!


Vicki Rickerd said:


> Prayers that your family member stays virus free.


Thanks... so far, so good!


schumigirl said:


> Decided to make some potato salad to go with the burgers tonight, two out of three of us will be happy.


Oh yum.. I love potato salad!  I hardly make since I'm the only one who eats it here and if I make a whole bowl... I'll eat a whole bowl!


schumigirl said:


> Will the raccoon eat the squirrel??? Dinner sorted!!!


Or, stuff the squirrel into the raccoon and make some sort of PA turducken dish. (says the PA native who knows people who eat both squirrel and raccoon) Didn't someone mention a weird sense of humor?  I got that gene.






Edited: took out risqué pic.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Keisha, less than 80 dollars difference between rate I got over a year ago, but hey savings with AP rate is still a savings.  Now off the cancel my old ressie.  I hope the rate falls even more.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

keishashadow said:


> Had to be stressful, not like you could just get up and leave mid-stream.



It would not have been pretty, but maybe I would have started a new fashion trend 




schumigirl said:


> I still haven't braved the larger stores yet



It's probably a wise thing. We are still set on meat for a bit (hubby went crazy when he was off work) so I just basically need fresh food etc. I hate shopping for clothes online so no new summer tops this year. Being short has its disadvantages.



schumigirl said:


> Hope you`re doing ok...……



Thanks yes. Just keep focusing on the positives. Found out today there will be more changes. Cant stress over it. What will be will be.



keishashadow said:


> Mined dropped like a rock able to add on a 4th night for less than my original 3 day res



Ooh, hope they drop for December too. I want to expand our girl's trip another day or so.

I am cautiously optimistic that our trip in December will be with everything open.


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> Kfish would stop in late night around 2 am when she would ha e a baby
> Her third one must be a good sleeper as she no longer is the night owl.



Yuppers.  The three boys were pretty easy...Hope however, has had a regression for the past two months.  Seems we are finally getting out of it.  Now I am up late doing work.

So my horrible mother moment.....

Hope got a second degree burn on her ankle and the bottom of her foot yesterday.  My flat iron had been turned on by my youngest son and I had no idea.  Then she stepped on it.  I felt horrible.  But she is one tough nut.  Today, you would never know she even was hurt.  I wrapped her foot and got some cream prescribed by the doctor, but let me tell you, she hasn't slowed down at all.  Kids are so much more resilient than us old folks...

Heading to PA this weekend to check out our place and possibly purchase a golf cart.  I need to see different walls...I don't care if there are restrictions, I just need a change of scenery.

Have a great night all!


----------



## macraven

Yikes!
Big ouch for Hope.

Glad she bounced back today and not having pain.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> That sounds nice. I have 2 family BD middle of next week.  Need to think on that, probably party on the patio-immediate family. Stumped if truth be told how to proceed




You`ll work something out.…..an outside party will work great.....





mckennarose said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Well, I was stupid and busted my cut finger open today.  Ugh!  It didn't bleed again, it just hurt a lot and opened up.  Another butterfly closure and bandaid on.
> 
> One of my kids had to get a covid test today.  Really just a formality, but it's still unsettling.  She's only going into the office a few times per week and someone in the office tested positive.  She was not directly around that person and they all wear masks.  We're not expecting a positive result and she's not sick at all.  She said if she comes back positive it won't be from her office, but from Walmart or Lowes!
> Tally so far in my family:
> Hubby, 1 covid test, 1 antibody test- negative
> Me, 1 antibody test- negative
> DD, 1 covid test- ?
> 
> 
> I'm glad you don't have any issues with nursing homes.  Our state put out the numbers today by county and nursing home/facility and I wasn't expecting so many cases.  One nursing home in my county has 65 cases in residents, 19 deaths.  It breaks my heart.  So far so good with my family member who works in a nursing home and no reported cases or sickness.  Praying it stays that way.
> 
> 
> Yay!!  Glad to hear it.
> 
> Ummm... yeah... Walmart may not have been the best choice!   I still haven't set foot in ours.  I did go to the small grocery store three times now.
> View attachment 495702
> 
> That's crazy!  I wouldn't go back any time soon either.  Yikes!
> 
> Thanks... so far, so good!
> 
> Oh yum.. I love potato salad!  I hardly make since I'm the only one who eats it here and if I make a whole bowl... I'll eat a whole bowl!
> 
> Or, stuff the squirrel into the raccoon and make some sort of PA hillbilly turducken dish. (says the PA native who knows people who eat both squirrel and raccoon) Didn't someone mention a weird sense of humor?  I got that gene.
> 
> 
> View attachment 495704
> 
> View attachment 495703




How`d you get a picture of my rum cabinet...….

Ouchy on the finger, it really is hard to avoid using your finger day to day. And best wishes for your DD on her results......yes, even if a formality it`s still a worry.

Turducken actually turns my stomach...…..I remember the first time I saw one......not quite sure what it is about the dish as I like all the meats, just not together...….and the thought of vermin tucked together like that........ Yep, give me someone with a weird sense of humour any day…….






Vicki Rickerd said:


> It would not have been pretty, but maybe I would have started a new fashion trend View attachment 495710
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably a wise thing. We are still set on meat for a bit (hubby went crazy when he was off work) so I just basically need fresh food etc. I hate shopping for clothes online so no new summer tops this year. Being short has its disadvantages.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks yes. Just keep focusing on the positives. Found out today there will be more changes. Cant stress over it. What will be will be.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, hope they drop for December too. I want to expand our girl's trip another day or so.
> 
> I am cautiously optimistic that our trip in December will be with everything open.



lol.....always a worry the fire alarm goes off while we look like that...….

Yep, no point in worrying really.....what will be will be......it would just be nice to know for sure what`s happening. There has been some positive news around last few days which is nice to see for a change. 






KStarfish82 said:


> Yuppers.  The three boys were pretty easy...Hope however, has had a regression for the past two months.  Seems we are finally getting out of it.  Now I am up late doing work.
> 
> So my horrible mother moment.....
> 
> Hope got a second degree burn on her ankle and the bottom of her foot yesterday.  My flat iron had been turned on by my youngest son and I had no idea.  Then she stepped on it.  I felt horrible.  But she is one tough nut.  Today, you would never know she even was hurt.  I wrapped her foot and got some cream prescribed by the doctor, but let me tell you, she hasn't slowed down at all.  Kids are so much more resilient than us old folks...
> 
> Heading to PA this weekend to check out our place and possibly purchase a golf cart.  I need to see different walls...I don't care if there are restrictions, I just need a change of scenery.
> 
> Have a great night all!



Oh bless her Kfish…….you were probably more upset than she was! Hope she has no pain from it going forward. And yes, kids are so resilient.......




Wednesday and the sun is shining.......and it`s already quite warm and not even 9am. Garden time today for sure......and will be barbecuing tonight.......

Steaks, bbq chops and spicy chicken sticks, maybe a shrimp or two in there too........already made the potato salad this morning, will make Kyle buttered potatoes in foil parcels he likes them. Throw a salad together and some bell peppers on the barbecue and we`re done. And the best part is, I sit back with a glass of wine and it`s all cooked for me......best part of a barbecue. 

Some friends are starting to visit each other as per the one person rule from another household we have in the UK now.......one sat in another friends garden yesterday about 8 feet apart while they chatted. I can`t wait to get back together with friends properly. 





























​

Happy Wednesday


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, hearing about Hope’s burns.  Yeah my little one had many more doctor visits and two casts that older one never did.  Kfish, I hope Hope heals fast.  Accidents happen, and you are a great mom.  

Ooh McK, hope another negative result for DD. Unsettling when where you have been, someone was also there having the virus. Sad about those nursing homes having so many with the virus and very sad so many died from it.

Vicki, woot!  Like your hair picture.  I have yet to try it.  I am really hoping by the summer, my salon is open.  

A bit of sun to greet the day, the the clouds come and a just around 60 is the high.  But you can bet, a walk for lunch will certainly be done tomorrow.  A full sunny day will be our Thursday, so not worrying about the clouds today, a Wednesday.  

And yeah, I went to school in the West of our state, and poor area due to the closing of the steel manufacturers.  So yeah, McK, I knew some would eat most of our wildlife.  I am not fond of any game meat.  My friend wanted me to have some of his deer chili, I was like not hungry, and don’t need it later.  Nope.  

With that, a happy thought,  



Why yes it is!  And so happy, as that means finish this hump of the day, and the weekend drawls closer and closer.  yay!

With that tea for me on this cool feeling morning, and yes Schumi, it will be nice to visit friends and family and hug.


----------



## macraven

Happy hump day!

Gotta rush as have a doc appointment in 25 minutes

get reading here and time slips away from me every time

have a great day homies!


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you are doing well, Mac.


----------



## mckennarose

Morning homies,
The sun is shining and it's starting to warm up a bit.  I'll take it!



Vicki Rickerd said:


> I hate shopping for clothes online so no new summer tops this year. Being short has its disadvantages.


I hear you, I'm short too.  I don't like buying online either, but Old Navy was having a sale a few weeks ago on linen pants and I do like those a lot.  They're sooo comfortable so I bought a few pairs.  I now have to hem three pairs!


KStarfish82 said:


> Hope got a second degree burn on her ankle and the bottom of her foot yesterday.


Oh I'm so sorry!  But I'm glad to hear she's doing better and pray it heals quickly.


schumigirl said:


> How`d you get a picture of my rum cabinet...….


LOL!!


schumigirl said:


> Yep, give me someone with a weird sense of humour any day…….


I edited my post and took out the picture because I thought someone might take offense.  It's all in good fun, but I don't want to put someone off.  


Lynne G said:


> So yeah, McK, I knew some would eat most of our wildlife. I am not fond of any game meat. My friend wanted me to have some of his deer chili, I was like not hungry, and don’t need it later. Nope.


We know a lot of people who hunt and eat game meat.  I will eat venison if someone offers it to us, and we do fish, but it's more of my hubby's hobby so that's fine.  I will usually try anything once, but I draw the line at squirrel.  Someone offered it to us a while ago and I passed.  Ick!   I knew a woman from church one time who made a "beef" and vegetable soup for a potluck and never told anyone it was actually venison.  People ate it like crazy, but I felt it was dishonest to not let people know what they were eating.


----------



## keishashadow

I’ve been smelling my cinnamon rolls rise for last 45 minutes, drooling.  

Sorry, Mike...

Struck me I may just have a better chance of seeing you before I see a minion.

KF - ouch, for your DD.  It happens to us all. If a kid gets through childhood without a scar they weren’t having a good time.  Gave away my coffee tables after my oldest when a tot fell & wound up with a long gash that i was thankful was near vs on his eye.

MR - oh no,  I’ve had that happen when using it, works well for a day or two then I forget to reapply.  

such a strange world, when you realize many of us non-symptomatic types would hope for results to come back positive vs negative.

Last I heard though, those who do have positive test are required to self-isolate for the 14 days.

Was really surprised to learn there are only a handful of county health departments in PA & that tracking/ensuring compliance is overwhelming our State in some areas..



schumigirl said:


> Turducken actually turns my stomach...…..I remember the first time I saw one......not quite sure what it is about the dish as I like all the meats, just not together...….and the thought of vermin tucked together like that.......


Lol for it it’s wondering why one would go to that much trouble.  Along lines of a beer can chicken on grlll or making beef Wellington or baked Alaska.


Lynne G said:


> Oh no, hearing about Hope’s burns. Yeah my little one had many more doctor visits and two casts that older one never did. Kfish, I hope Hope heals fast. Accidents happen, and you are a great mom.


my middle DS was the one with the most mishaps. Chalk it up to combo of activity & fearless levels.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. For the first time in a long time I can say I am really bored at work. I am finally caught up on everything. I’m just counting the minutes until lunch.




mckennarose said:


> One of my kids had to get a covid test today.


Praying for a negative result.



mckennarose said:


> I'm glad you don't have any issues with nursing homes.


 The ones near me seem to be okay, but one in Roanoke recently announced that they had 72 residents and staff members recover from the virus. 



KStarfish82 said:


> Hope got a second degree burn on her ankle and the bottom of her foot yesterday. My flat iron had been turned on by my youngest son and I had no idea. Then she stepped on it. I felt horrible. But she is one tough nut. Today, you would never know she even was hurt. I wrapped her foot and got some cream prescribed by the doctor, but let me tell you, she hasn't slowed down at all. Kids are so much more resilient than us old folks...


 Ouch! Glad to hear that it wasn’t very traumatic for her and she is doing well. 



mckennarose said:


> I hear you, I'm short too.


 Add me to the short club. I’m also overweight, so clothes shopping can be a nightmare. 



keishashadow said:


> I’ve been smelling my cinnamon rolls rise for last 45 minutes, drooling.


 Now I want cinnamon rolls. I was running late and skipped breakfast.

Gotta find something to do to keep me busy.

I found out yesterday that a new cupcake place has opened up between home and the office. I need to go check it out.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah Keisha, she was and still pretty much is, over active and fearless.  Home was her gym, and while I took her to gymnastics, a bounce off her bed when she was a tot, landed her on the very corner of her bookcase, and well, a night in the ER to get stitches in her chin.  So, hang in there Kfish, there is always one kid that is fearless and over active.  

Yum, I wish I was in Keisha’s kitchen.  I like those fresh cooked cinnamon buns. Nothing here of value.  I had cereal for breakfast.  There is a bit of milk left, so maybe pudding or more mashed taters. 

And count me in on the petite club.  Even little one is taller than me.  Sigh.  And yes, on the tubby side, so finding clothes that fit is hard.  I hate to order online for clothes, unless I have that piece and want another color.


----------



## mckennarose

Wow, so many of us shorties!  Out of curiosity, how tall are you?  I'm 5'1"... used to be 5'2 but have been *shrinking* for a few years.  My sister is only 4'11".  All my kids are taller than me.



keishashadow said:


> Last I heard though, those who do have positive test are required to self-isolate for the 14 days.
> 
> Was really surprised to learn there are only a handful of county health departments in PA & that tracking/ensuring compliance is overwhelming our State in some areas..


I haven't heard of anyone here who tested positive and had follow up from the state to ensure they were complying.  They could very well be doing it and I just haven't heard.  The people we knew who had it were very sick and didn't leave their houses for more than 2 weeks because they were so sick and weak.

I was reading a covid thread on here about people arriving from NY, NJ, CT, and LA who are required to isolate for 14 days on arrival in other states and how they are tracking those people in Florida.  It's interesting how the procedure goes when flying down including filling out a questionnaire, where you are staying, how long you're staying, the phone number, your phone number and the National Guard following up with phone calls during your stay.  I'm wondering when they will lift that required isolation for 14 days from those states, especially since things are opening in FL and people are planning to travel.


----------



## schumigirl

mrose.....I forget the funny you deleted now??? I hear you though.....you never know who’s going to take offence these days.......I hate  stuff.........

I‘m 5’7.......is that classed as tall?? I used to be 5’8 when I started working in the explosives industry......blame the TNT for shrinking me......among other stuff.......lol.......I always wanted to be shorter when I was younger.....I was the second tallest in my class through senior school......but now, I’m glad of the height.


I want to move in with Keisha for a long time!!! Her food is the best!!!

Although can I admit two of my favourite dishes are beef Wellington and baked Alaska....... 




Charade........new muffin store.......gotta check it out........



Lynne,,....I always pictured you as tall for some reason......not sure why. It’s funny you create a picture in your head how you think someone will be.........




Been in the garden all day ......and we did give in to temptation and open a bottle of Chardonnay........yep.....too nice a day not to indulge.......

Tom is firing up the barbecue as I type........just filled up my glass first though. It has been so gorgeous today.......almost 90F at one point.........

Kyle has appeared out of the office.....his day is done work wise...so time to eat. Filet all cooked medium rare and spicy chicken kebabs.......few side dishes and we’re done.

Will sit out later too as we really can’t pass up this warm weather......


----------



## Charade67

I am 5’2”.

I think 5’7” is considered to be average.

B has a friend who is 6’1” and lkes to wear heels.


----------



## schumigirl

Well I just checked the UK average and for a lady.....I’m tall apparently .......I’ll take that.

Also just measured all three of us out of curiosity, Tom is 6 foot exactly, Kyle is just 5”10 and I’m 5’8.....I haven’t shrunk as I’d thought.

Definitely wouldn’t want to be 6 foot or over. 

Steak was delicious......cooked medium rare for all of us, and forgot to make pepper sauce, but I’ve been told this steak didn’t need sauce......no, I agree, no decent steak does, but Kyle and I do like a little to dip my steak in.

Still sitting in garden........little breeze has arrived but it’s still so warm. It’s lovely. Sun is still shining on where we are sitting so will stay here till it disappears behind all the trees.

Done absolutely nothing today and it’s been lovely........


----------



## macraven

Barefooted I am 5’3”
My shoes have a 1+3/4 heal so it adds height to me

Had to find a tape measure to get those numbers...
I always tell Mr Mac not to move my tape measure
Does he listen to me about that.....


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Barefooted I am 5’3”
> My shoes have a 1+3/4 heal so it adds height to me
> 
> Had to find a tape measure to get those numbers...
> I always tell Mr Mac not to move my tape measure
> Does he listen to me about that.....



You seem taller!! I thought you were 5’5ish........you’re a shorty too.......

Janet was taller than I thought when I met her for the first time........I have the picture of all us at HHN a few years back......I like that picture....round by Simpson’s area. Can you believe that was 2016!!!!


----------



## macraven

It’s the shoes that make me taller.​I never wear flats, always have a high sole in my shoes.​
Keisha and Lynne are shorties next to me.​
Anyone remember our poster Nashville trio?​I met up with her a few years ago as she moved to Orlando many years back.​​She is tall.​Taller than Schumi​


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It’s the shoes that make me taller.​I never wear flats, always have a high sole in my shoes.​​Keisha and Lynne are shorties next to me.​​Anyone remember our poster Nashville trio?​I met up with her a few years ago as she moved to Orlando many years back.​​She is tall.​Taller than Schumi​



I never met her mac...but she seemed like a cool lady.......

You’re taller than Janet??? I always thought the opposite.......And I’ve stood beside you both.......lol.......

I like being taller........but next to my two I’m a bit of a shrimp.....



No plans for the rest of the evening......tomorrow is grocery pick up and think we’ll get to cook out again tomorrow. Hope so.

Heading inside soon and planning to watch some more episodes of Homeland. Still got 4 seasons to go......


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, when going through those HHN houses, I can hide behind all those tall people.


----------



## macraven

Tell Janet to take off her shoes and stand next to you
She is a shorty.
I think Lynne is shorter than Janet


----------



## keishashadow

Today, Sams club was akin to Saks 5th Ave vs WM yesterday . Not that I need to purchase, but Had tons of paper products, dish & laundry soap, even disinfecting liquid.  Still no Lysol spray to be found.

Happily surprised they are still  limited celebration cake orders.  Not many choices currently; but no bakeries are open in the grocery stores here, let alone the stand-alone bakeries.  Ordered kaiser roll buns too. 

Bought pre-formed frozen angus steak burgers for the party.  No instructions on package, Never used that type of burger before, always form my own patties.

are you supposed to just toss them on the gas grill frozen?  Season pre or post?

Did pick up some cheddar & sausage links & hot dogs; along with a huge watermelon.  Lots of chips & snacks.  Will make the knorr vegetable spinach dip & put out a veggie tray (along with lots of service tongs & spoons!)



Charade67 said:


> Now I want cinnamon rolls. I was running late and skipped breakfast.
> 
> Gotta find something to do to keep me busy.
> 
> I found out yesterday that a new cupcake place has opened up between home and the office. I need to go check it out.


Mmmm cupcakes.  I will say the rolls were over-the-top good.  I ate, a few lol.  deemed it breakfast and lunch 


mckennarose said:


> I was reading a covid thread on here about people arriving from NY, NJ, CT, and LA who are required to isolate for 14 days on arrival in other states and how they are tracking those people in Florida. It's interesting how the procedure goes when flying down including filling out a questionnaire, where you are staying, how long you're staying, the phone number, your phone number and the National Guard following up with phone calls during your stay. I'm wondering when they will lift that required isolation for 14 days from those states, especially since things are opening in FL and people are planning to travel.


Honolulu PD  is arresting people who didn’t keep to the 14 day quarantine. Catching a few idiots posting pics & live streams on social media.  Seriously, natural selection hasn’t weeded those dummies out yet? Lol


schumigirl said:


> I‘m 5’7.......is that classed as tall?? I used to be 5’8 when I started working in the explosives industry......blame the TNT for shrinking me......among other stuff.......lol.......I always wanted to be shorter when I was younger.....I was the second tallest in my class through senior school......but now, I’m glad of the height.


In my parts, yes.  I was tallest in my family, including my Dad.  


schumigirl said:


> Janet was taller than I thought when I met her for the first time........I have the picture of all us at HHN a few years back......I like that picture....round by Simpson’s area. Can you believe that was 2016!!!!


When i stand up straight for a picture I should be 5 ft 4 inches but, shamefully, i have awful posture.  Was at one point 5 ft 5 inches but spinal issues caused less padding inbetween the discs.


macraven said:


> It’s the shoes that make me taller.​I never wear flats, always have a high sole in my shoes.​​Keisha and Lynne are shorties next to me.​​Anyone remember our poster Nashville trio?​I met up with her a few years ago as she moved to Orlando many years back.​​She is tall.​Taller than Schumi​


She is so nice.  Haven’t seen her post for a bit.  Bet her little boy is nearly graduated by now.

Barb was the tallest, looked like a model.


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, when going through those HHN houses, I can hide behind all those tall people.


Big & tall, ugh.  I remember having to buy special sized pants for one of my boys when a kid before he hit puberty & shot up in stature.  It always irritated me that Sears would slap a prominent HUSKY label on the pant’ waistband ala levi’s Tag.  Way to body shame a boy.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Tell Janet to take off her shoes and stand next to you
> She is a shorty.
> I think Lynne is shorter than Janet


Hmmph, when i look in certain mirrors I’m almost 6 foot tall and 120 pds.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Keisha is taller than me.  I think Charade and I are one of the shortest homies.  I think I got the raw deal though, two of my brothers are 6 foot tall.  Though my kids are both  what I would say short, as DH is on the shorter side too.  But do think older one is the tallest among my four person family.

Well a combo of Chick Fil A and Sonic via kids were hungry after grocery shopping for me, and came home with chicken for me, burger for DH, and a share of fries, tater tots and onion rings.  Good enough late lunch for us.  And hmm, thinking ham tonight, but once again, hungry cries may not happen until closer to 6 tonight.  It is nice out, hey maybe I can get DH to light the grill.  And yay, may toast a piece of rye, as they picked up rye bread from one of the only few places I will get it from.


----------



## Lynne G

Brah hahah


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Today, Sams club was akin to Saks 5th Ave vs WM yesterday . Not that I need to purchase, but Had tons of paper products, dish & laundry soap, even disinfecting liquid.  Still no Lysol spray to be found.
> 
> Happily surprised they are still  limited celebration cake orders.  Not many choices currently; but no bakeries are open in the grocery stores here, let alone the stand-alone bakeries.  Ordered kaiser roll buns too.
> 
> Bought pre-formed frozen angus steak burgers for the party.  No instructions on package, Never used that type of burger before, always form my own patties.
> 
> are you supposed to just toss them on the gas grill frozen?  Season pre or post?
> 
> Did pick up some cheddar & sausage links & hot dogs; along with a huge watermelon.  Lots of chips & snacks.  Will make the knorr vegetable spinach dip & put out a veggie tray (along with lots of service tongs & spoons!)
> 
> 
> Mmmm cupcakes.  I will say the rolls were over-the-top good.  I ate, a few lol.  deemed it breakfast and lunch
> 
> Honolulu PD  is arresting people who didn’t keep to the 14 day quarantine. Catching a few idiots posting pics & live streams on social media.  Seriously, natural selection hasn’t weeded those dummies out yet? Lol
> 
> In my parts, yes.  I was tallest in my family, including my Dad.
> 
> When i stand up straight for a picture I should be 5 ft 4 inches but, shamefully, i have awful posture.  Was at one point 5 ft 5 inches but spinal issues caused less padding inbetween the discs.
> 
> She is so nice.  Haven’t seen her post for a bit.  Bet her little boy is nearly graduated by now.
> 
> Barb was the tallest, looked like a model.
> 
> Big & tall, ugh.  I remember having to buy special sized pants for one of my boys when a kid before he hit puberty & shot up in stature.  It always irritated me that Sears would slap a prominent HUSKY label on the pant’ waistband ala levi’s Tag.  Way to body shame a boy.




I remember Barb and her trip reports.......she was very tall and slender, yes, model like.......wonder how they are now......her son will be an adult now.

I‘m guessing you toss them straight on the grill.......food sounds good though......

Thanks......I do feel quite tall against most women. My sister is around 5 or 6 inches shorter than me......but brothers are all taller......I would have said you were around 5’6 if anyone asked me. 





Lynne G said:


> Yep, Keisha is taller than me.  I think Charade and I are one of the shortest homies.  I think I got the raw deal though, two of my brothers are 6 foot tall.  Though my kids are both  what I would say short, as DH is on the shorter side too.  But do think older one is the tallest among my four person family.
> 
> Well a combo of Chick Fil A and Sonic via kids were hungry after grocery shopping for me, and came home with chicken for me, burger for DH, and a share of fries, tater tots and onion rings.  Good enough late lunch for us.  And hmm, thinking ham tonight, but once again, hungry cries may not happen until closer to 6 tonight.  It is nice out, hey maybe I can get DH to light the grill.  And yay, may toast a piece of rye, as they picked up rye bread from one of the only few places I will get it from.



Some McDonalds and KFC’s have opened here for take out.....news is full of folks lining up in cars for more than half a mile or longer to get to one. Can’t believe folks would do that for fast food......no thanks.........

I keep saying we’ll try Chick fil A, everyone says it’s so good, but we’ve never tried it.......so many places we do keep meaning to try but never do over there. 



And it’s just about bed time here......might have to bring out the mobile air conditioning unit for the bedroom tonight. Aircon isn’t generally a thing over here in homes, but nights like this those mobile units are a god send.

Thursday tomorrow......


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> remember Barb and her trip reports.......she was very tall and slender, yes, model like.......wonder how they are now......her son will be an adult now.


All are doing very well. We are birthday buddies, of course I’m the senior member lol   Was in a Private FB group, but too much political stuff overall turned me off that site. Along with the security issues they had



schumigirl said:


> keep saying we’ll try Chick fil A, everyone says it’s so good, but we’ve never tried it.......so many places we do keep meaning to try but never do over there.


My kids love it. I like it but not the pricing structure or their stance on LGBQ in past. I’m told they’ve come around.  DH won’t eat it says it tastes off to him. I’m guessing via the copycat recipie I tried its the Amount of powdered sugar in it   Would’ve never guessed that one 

off to watch an old scooby doo movie.  I like them all


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally getting to do a stop in! 

Glad to see everyone is happy and healthy! 

Finally it seems that things have slowed down.  I'm finally finished my courses, finals are written and I just received my last mark.  Passed the 4 fours courses with a 3.9 grade average!!!!  Four more courses to complete in the fall and I'll be finished!!!  I wrote my last exam last Thursday and got to enjoy our holiday weekend.  

The dd, son in law and grandbaby came to visit.  They had quarantined themselves for 14 days before coming - since they came from a hot spot to where we have only had 4 cases since mid March with no active cases for over a month now.  They were needing to  visit us, just as much as we needed to see them.  It was a great week filled with lots of cuddles and laughter.  I will add that we were allowed to have " social bubbles"  Two families were able to " buddy up " and be able to spend time together as long as neither parties were exposed to someone who tested positive or were not feeling well.  They quarantined before coming just to be sure, they didn't pick it up while out picking up groceries or other small errands they were doing.  So we did it as responsibly as we could.  

Well, I should try to get to bed soon.  It is finally dark here now.  I can't sleep well when it's sooo light out when I go to bed.  I'm loving the sunlight, warmth, green leaves on trees and green grass again!  

Good night and I'll leave a light on for anyone who can't seem to sleep tonight.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 495894
> Brah hahah


Is there something on tv tonight?


----------



## Sue M

Mac hope your dr spot went well. 
Monday was a holiday here, Victoria Day! And it was a sunny day. We drove past the inlet park and lots of families were out walking. Distance seemed to be kept between groups.
This afternoon the sun came out again. Weather has been ify. I had to go into breast imaging for ultrasound. That was about it today!

M-Rose I saw those linen pants on Old Navy site. Was thinking about them but hate ordering on line when I’m not sure of fit. Then what if you have to return?

Starfish hope your daughter is ok. Burns are so painful.

Charade well I guess bored at work is better than feeling like throwing something! Lol.

Keisha lol natural selection should have got a lot of people by now!  Judging by the idiots shown on tv!
I discovered Chick fil A a few years ago!  So many years passed by thinking it was like Kentucky. Which I don’t like.

Pumpkin congrats on finishing up the courses! Sounds like a wonderful visit with the kids. Nice you could enjoy the holiday and not worry about class work. 
thanks for leaving the light on, but it’s only 9:50 here!

Disney Springs opened. Not sure how well it went. A family had decided to set up a bbq in front of Cooks of Dublin was cooking hot dogs or something.  Crazy!  Another poster said large group came thru and took their masks off. Another posted things were going well and people were following the rules. Guess it depended where in Disney Springs you were!   Hope things go smoothly.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> All are doing very well. We are birthday buddies, of course I’m the senior member lol   Was in a Private FB group, but too much political stuff overall turned me off that site. Along with the security issues they had
> 
> 
> My kids love it. I like it but not the pricing structure or their stance on LGBQ in past. I’m told they’ve come around.  DH won’t eat it says it tastes off to him. I’m guessing via the copycat recipie I tried its the Amount of powdered sugar in it   Would’ve never guessed that one
> 
> off to watch an old scooby doo movie.  I like them all




Big Scooby fans in this house......the original series is classic!! Still have all the dvd`s from when Kyle was little. 

Glad to hear Barb is doing well, she did very good trip reports with a gazillion pictures!!! 

I hear so many mixed reviews about the chicken place.....we`re not really fans of fast food places anyway, so maybe will never give them a try anyway. But I heard they have a gorgeous sauce folks think I`d like...….but, not somewhere I have to visit. 






Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally getting to do a stop in!
> 
> Glad to see everyone is happy and healthy!
> 
> Finally it seems that things have slowed down.  I'm finally finished my courses, finals are written and I just received my last mark.  Passed the 4 fours courses with a 3.9 grade average!!!!  Four more courses to complete in the fall and I'll be finished!!!  I wrote my last exam last Thursday and got to enjoy our holiday weekend.
> 
> The dd, son in law and grandbaby came to visit.  They had quarantined themselves for 14 days before coming - since they came from a hot spot to where we have only had 4 cases since mid March with no active cases for over a month now.  They were needing to  visit us, just as much as we needed to see them.  It was a great week filled with lots of cuddles and laughter.  I will add that we were allowed to have " social bubbles"  Two families were able to " buddy up " and be able to spend time together as long as neither parties were exposed to someone who tested positive or were not feeling well.  They quarantined before coming just to be sure, they didn't pick it up while out picking up groceries or other small errands they were doing.  So we did it as responsibly as we could.
> 
> Well, I should try to get to bed soon.  It is finally dark here now.  I can't sleep well when it's sooo light out when I go to bed.  I'm loving the sunlight, warmth, green leaves on trees and green grass again!
> 
> Good night and I'll leave a light on for anyone who can't seem to sleep tonight.



Hey pumpkin......good to see you......and well done on the exams!!! 

Sounds like a lovely visit with your family. Yes I can imagine how many cuddles were shared. Glad you were able to have such a lovely visit with them and precious time with grandbaby....we have a similar rule now where we can spend time with one person from another household every day, with proper social distancing......

Yes, doesn`t really get dark here for very long now. Astronomical darkness is only a few hours and even then, it`s not completely black. I was out in the garden last night with Kyle around 11.30 who was trying to capture the last few images of a nebula before it`s too light, and it was dark, but you could still see light in the distance....weird. I love darkness to sleep in too.....thank goodness for blackout blinds and drapes.....downside is we like the window open for fresh air so we pull the blinds and drapes back to do that......can`t win. 



Thursday again......and again, most exciting thing today is the click and collect grocery pick up. 

Another lovely day ahead for us, sunshine and maybe not as warm as yesterday, maybe in the 70`s. That`ll do. Will cook out again tonight so no cooking for me! 





























​


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Schumi, while I like their chicken and fries, you would not enjoy eating out if a bag from that chicken place.  But as fast food goes, I think their chicken is the best. And one of the places that does waffle fries.  Sometimes I am not fond of all the fries, as they leave the skin on.  I do like baked potatoes as well, but generally leave the skin as well.  Just not fond of the taste of it. 

Sue, nothing of interest last night, including nothing good on the tube, but hey it was a Wednesday night. Been in the house so long now, it does get exciting to say hey, it’s Wednesday night. LoL.

Pumpkin, so nice to be able to enjoy family and get your hugs in.

Well, since I have my tea, are you



if so, yay, Thirsty Thursday is here.  And since I am doing a short week, last day I have to get up early.  Well, I will most likely be up early tomorrow, but no need to move fast then.


So homies, drink up today, and remember,


Woot!


----------



## macraven

I was up at 6
Mr Mac slept thru the cats screaming for a can opener

I can go back to bed for a few more winks once he gets up

Have a great day homies !

Thirsty Thursday is here again


----------



## keishashadow

Waited long enough for still sleeping crew to wake, thinking I may need the smell of wafting bacon to raise them.  Any excuse will do, have two, three pd packages calling my name in the fridge.

For the fashionistas here (and I use the term loosely as it pertains to Birkenstocks )..Has anybody tried their soft-soled version?  On the cusp of trying them again via amazon’s try them, return free program.

I couldn’t break in a pair of their standard ones, tried for a week, my feet just cried.  Do have Rx intersoles I wear in tennies & whatever shoes I can stuff them into.  Otherwise, croc Cleo sandals...what my orthopedist indicated were basically a great OTC insert lol



Pumpkin1172 said:


> They were needing to visit us, just as much as we needed to see them. It was a great week filled with lots of cuddles and laughter. I will add that we were allowed to have " social bubbles" Two families were able to " buddy up " and be able to spend time together as long as neither parties were exposed to someone who tested positive or were not feeling well. They quarantined before coming just to be sure, they didn't pick it up while out picking up groceries or other small errands they were doing. So we did it as responsibly as we could.


1st congrats on be a smartie pants . Going back to school was one of the more difficult things I’ve attempted. 

Going to put it out there that you will find no quarantine shaming here.  

By necessity, i’ve be in that sort of bubble since day one.  The government is the irresponsible party.  Short-sidedly ,they mandated essential workers to keep plugging away.  No thought as to those with underlying medical conditions or the grandparents who most likely would be the ones drafted/stepping up to fill that void.  

It’s up to the individual to educate themselves via listening to the experts via those treading in intellectual waters far above their heads.



Sue M said:


> I discovered Chick fil A a few years ago! So many years passed by thinking it was like Kentucky. Which I don’t like.


My two oldest DS worked at KFC during summers thru HS & college.  I would make them take their shoes & clothing off outside/mud room.  The smell was overpowering.  Was years before I could eat it again.  Now, it’s a treat lol. Especially fond of the boneless breasts.  One hint...chicken made early as possible in the day...pick it up early lol


Sue M said:


> Disney Springs opened. Not sure how well it went. A family had decided to set up a bbq in front of Cooks of Dublin was cooking hot dogs or something. Crazy! Another poster said large group came thru and took their masks off. Another posted things were going well and people were following the rules. Guess it depended where in Disney Springs you were! Hope things go smoothly.


Sounds like they need a bit more security.  A definite learning curve, it will be a fluid situation as they adjust. Saw they had long lines of people waiting to enter.  Glad it’s not my job to try to protect the clueless from themselves.


schumigirl said:


> I was out in the garden last night with Kyle around 11.30 who was trying to capture the last few images of a nebula before it`s too light, and it was dark, but you could still see light in the distance....weird. I love darkness to sleep in too.....thank goodness for blackout blinds and drapes.....downside is we like the window open for fresh air so we pull the blinds and drapes back to do that......can`t win.


That sounds like a great time.  I agree, find myself quite cross when the Mr flings them open at night to let a bit more of the air from open window into the room


Lynne G said:


> Sometimes I am not fond of all the fries, as they leave the skin on. I do like baked potatoes as well, but generally leave the skin as well. Just not fond of the taste of it.


Now, you are talking my language...greasy bar fries topped with brown gravy & seasoned salt.  Even better with a chicken wing or two, washed down by a draft


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, they are good if you get those fries just made, then we add cheese, bacon and hot peppers.  Sort of our messy fries.  And yeah, a beer.  Think we have some beer and or hard lemonades in frig.  Hmmm.  5 o’clock somewhere, Keisha, LoL.


----------



## mckennarose

Morning...

Good news, dd is NEGATIVE for the virus!  Yay!  Another of her good friends/coworker is also negative.
Bad news, 5 others are sick in the office, one is positive so far.  The one who is positive is doing very well though.  She had a few days of flu symptoms but feeling better now.  The others started with the stomach "issues", sore throat and coughing.  One is getting tested this morning.

DD feels that the employees were lax in consistently wearing their PPE, taking masks off and on, feeling comfortable with each other enough to let their guard down.  This is exactly why we all have a personal responsibility to do what we have to to protect ourselves and others.  Now there are 5 other families who have to worry and retrace their steps from the past week.  Sigh.....  



schumigirl said:


> mrose.....I forget the funny you deleted now??? I hear you though.....you never know who’s going to take offence these days.......I hate stuff.........


It was Ace Ventura showering after a Walmart visit.  Lol!


Charade67 said:


> I am 5’2”.


So you, Lynne and I are about the same height.  



macraven said:


> My shoes have a 1+3/4 heal so it adds height to me


I do wear a slight heel if I can sometimes.  My feet are very sensitive and I had surgery on both of them, so I have to be careful.  But there are some really nice, supportive low heeled shoes now, yay!


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, when going through those HHN houses, I can hide behind all those tall people.


Ooohhh, good tip!  If I ever get brave enough to go to HHN I will definitely hide behind the taller people.


keishashadow said:


> Today, Sams club was akin to Saks 5th Ave vs WM yesterday .


Lol!
Sam's in on my list to go to.  I was looking online to see what they have in stock for curb pick up but I think I might be better off going inside to see for myself.  Gotta "gear up" though.



keishashadow said:


> Honolulu PD is arresting people who didn’t keep to the 14 day quarantine. Catching a few idiots posting pics & live streams on social media. Seriously, natural selection hasn’t weeded those dummies out yet? Lol


I saw that!  The guy was from the Bronx, I think.  


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm finally finished my courses, finals are written and I just received my last mark. Passed the 4 fours courses with a 3.9 grade average!!!!


Congratulations!!


Sue M said:


> M-Rose I saw those linen pants on Old Navy site. Was thinking about them but hate ordering on line when I’m not sure of fit. Then what if you have to return?


I love those pants!  So flowy and comfortable.  I would *think* they could send a return shipping label if you needed to return anything.  


keishashadow said:


> Otherwise, croc Cleo sandals...what my orthopedist indicated were basically a great OTC insert lol


Wearing crocs right now, lol!  Blitzen clogs.  Sorry I can't help with Birks, I haven't had a pair in a long time.  How about Earth shoes?  I started wearing them again since the styles are so much nicer now.

Sorry in advance for the corinavirus memes.... I have to laugh about it or....


----------



## macraven

Homies

atricks has a sticky in the UO forum, titled
UO closing March 16.....

a poster, BobHarlem posted a link in it for an UO announcement that will be live at 2:00 ET today.

Assume it will be information regarding the parks opening.


----------



## macraven

June 5 UO open to the public 
Hooray !!

June 1 and 2 open for team members
June 3 and 4 for invited AP holders and guests 

June 5 park open to all.


----------



## Charade67

Another cold and rainy day today. I left work early because there was nothing to do. Now dh and I are working on wiping and resetting our old iMac. We are going to trade it in for a new laptop.

Pumpkin - Congrats on finishing your classes with a great GPA.

Love Scooby Doo. I have been watching since I was a kid. Has anyone seen the new Scoob movie yet?

Can’t help with the Birkenstocks. I’ve never worn them.

MRose - Very happy time hear your daughter’s test was negative.

Very excited to hear that Universal is reopening. I wish I could go.

I’ll end with a quick mom brag. B made the Dean’s list.


----------



## macraven

Congrats for your daughter charade!


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> Still sitting in garden........little breeze has arrived but it’s still so warm



Sounds wonderfully peaceful



schumigirl said:


> I keep saying we’ll try Chick fil A, everyone says it’s so good



I wasnt a fan until someone made me try their spicy chicken sandwich. I got hooked; but whats up with the pickles.



keishashadow said:


> Was in a Private FB group, but too much political stuff overall turned me off that site



Thats too bad.  Facebook is not place to discuss politics. So much now people just want you to tell them that they are right and serious informed discussions are nonexsistent. You learn more by listening than by hearing yourself talk.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Passed the 4 fours courses with a 3.9 grade average!!!!



That is marvelous, Glad the hard work paid off.



Sue M said:


> I had to go into breast imaging for ultrasound.



Hope everything turns out normal. The waiting can be the worst.


We were down 2 people for sale day today. I am going to love this 3 day weekend, even if, especially if it rains all 3 days. Tomorrow's Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Upside down, but top part of our very hard Escape Puzzle. Cool part is the red line. Was fun enough but needed a good flashlight to see the pieces better.

On to the next on soon enough.

Congrats to B. Nice accomplishment for her first year.

Almost  time for me.  Just chilling after a lush pasta dish with red sauce, red peppers chopped into the red sauce and fresh grated parmigiana dinner.  And a tiny round of Whole Foods chocolate cheesecake.  Oh my. No wonder I am sleepy.  LoL




And yay, for the parks to be open the first week of June.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

making a quick stop in!

@schumigirl  We like to sleep with the windows open too!  I would rather the fresh air, than the darkness.  We get enough darkness in the winter.  I will take all the sunlight I can get 

@Charade67 What an accomplishment for B!!!  That is great!

@Lynne G yum!!!  Your dinner sounded great!  I'm a pastaholic!  We had pannini sandwiches as I was going to whip up some chicken stew in instant pot, but I was out of carrots, and I wasn't running to the store to pick up just that.  

I was sooooo happy to watch the DIS on youtube at work about Universal's plans for park opening!!!  It is great to hear them moving forward and I hope that the can continue to move forward...especially for all of you who are gearing up to go to HHN!!!!!  It just felt good to get more good news about things moving forward and a sense of normalcy to start again!!!

It is cold and rainy here, and will probably stay until at least tomorrow night.  As much as I don't like the rain, it is much needed here already.  So I'll just curl up with the remote, a blanket and catch up on some shows I missed while I was busy studying every night.  Right now, I'm catching up on Outlander.  

I should go check quick and see if my newest project is ready for it's first coat of clear finish.  We did some clearing out of things in the basement, and I have 2 pieces of furniture that are needing to get repainted and out the door.  One is almost done, I just need to put a clear coat finish on it.  The other I'll work on over the weekend...if it keeps raining.  

Well...night everyone!  And sweet dreams of going to HHN!!!!


----------



## macraven

I’m always missing when the homies are here posting.
It’s going on 12:30 and I am late in posting tonight.

I do not know where my day went today.
At this point, they all blend together.

I am thankful when a homie makes comment on what day of the week it is.
Lol
It keeps me on task knowing as my days kind of blend together some days.

I thought it was good news on the park opening info today.
Makes it easier to relax knowing what to expect when we go.

I am looking forward to it.

Looks a like our night shift is just me right now.....

Hope all are doing fine and starting to make plans for your future vacations!


----------



## Sue M

Lynne love the waffle fries!  So good. And the chicken is decent. I don’t know why it took me so long to try it when I’m in Florida. Maybe cause we don’t like KFC. We rarely go to fast food. This is one exception.

Mac I think our Mr’s feign dead and pretend they can’t hear lol!

keisha. Smell of bacon always gets attention! Can’t help with Birks. But I have a pair of Mephistos I love. Similar to Birks but cushier footbed. I have several Crocs sandals.Bought Cleo too but they rub my toe wrong.
Lol protecting the clueless from themselves! Glad it’s not my job either!
For fries you should try Poutine!  Fries topped with brown gravy and cheese curds!

M rose yay for dd testing negative. But bad about the office workers. 5 families involved. Hope they haven’t infected any elderly in the family. Such a terrible virus we don’t know enough about.

Mac congrats to those waiting to book Universal trips. For me, we couldn’t go even if we wanted to as our border isn’t open yet! But I wouldn’t be ready to go so soon. Yesterday began slow opening of things here. I’m not ready to eat out yet.
but I am ready for a hair trim!

Charade yay for a new laptop. What will you get? 
Big congrats to B!

Vicki thanks. Yes it’s ok. I had a biopsy 2 weeks ago but still having pain and hard lump appeared so they did ultrasound and it’s a hematoma. Just have to wait for it to adsorb.  Least I don’t have to wear a bra staying home!

Nothing much to report today. Made the dogs cookies this morning.  Then went for a Walk around the neibourhood. Falling asleep now


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 496001
> 
> Waited long enough for still sleeping crew to wake, thinking I may need the smell of wafting bacon to raise them.  Any excuse will do, have two, three pd packages calling my name in the fridge.
> 
> For the fashionistas here (and I use the term loosely as it pertains to Birkenstocks )..Has anybody tried their soft-soled version?  On the cusp of trying them again via amazon’s try them, return free program.
> 
> I couldn’t break in a pair of their standard ones, tried for a week, my feet just cried.  Do have Rx intersoles I wear in tennies & whatever shoes I can stuff them into.  Otherwise, croc Cleo sandals...what my orthopedist indicated were basically a great OTC insert lol
> 
> 
> 1st congrats on be a smartie pants . Going back to school was one of the more difficult things I’ve attempted.
> 
> Going to put it out there that you will find no quarantine shaming here.
> 
> By necessity, i’ve be in that sort of bubble since day one.  The government is the irresponsible party.  Short-sidedly ,they mandated essential workers to keep plugging away.  No thought as to those with underlying medical conditions or the grandparents who most likely would be the ones drafted/stepping up to fill that void.
> 
> It’s up to the individual to educate themselves via listening to the experts via those treading in intellectual waters far above their heads.
> 
> 
> My two oldest DS worked at KFC during summers thru HS & college.  I would make them take their shoes & clothing off outside/mud room.  The smell was overpowering.  Was years before I could eat it again.  Now, it’s a treat lol. Especially fond of the boneless breasts.  One hint...chicken made early as possible in the day...pick it up early lol
> 
> Sounds like they need a bit more security.  A definite learning curve, it will be a fluid situation as they adjust. Saw they had long lines of people waiting to enter.  Glad it’s not my job to try to protect the clueless from themselves.
> 
> That sounds like a great time.  I agree, find myself quite cross when the Mr flings them open at night to let a bit more of the air from open window into the room
> 
> Now, you are talking my language...greasy bar fries topped with brown gravy & seasoned salt.  Even better with a chicken wing or two, washed down by a draft



lol....love the cat meme.....and I don't like cats, but like that one.....

I tried Birks, but they didn't suit my awkward feet, which annoyed me as I need something new for upcoming trips and thought they might work. The new croc patricia..you know the "fancy" crocs are made so much narrower now. Not as comfy as the older ones. The company even admitted they had changed them slightly. I got a refund and a voucher for future spends from them but not really any use as I don't like any other croc. 

I`ve tried KFC, it was alright, but not one I`d get fussed to have again. We did stop on the motorway once at the one at the border between Scotland and England and we shared the boneless bucket between us......fries were gross, but that's normal for the UK anyway..…..again, I think we`re just not fast food folks generally. Yep.....gimme the bar food you described any day of the week and twice on Sundays!!!!! 






mckennarose said:


> Morning...
> 
> Good news, dd is NEGATIVE for the virus!  Yay!  Another of her good friends/coworker is also negative.
> Bad news, 5 others are sick in the office, one is positive so far.  The one who is positive is doing very well though.  She had a few days of flu symptoms but feeling better now.  The others started with the stomach "issues", sore throat and coughing.  One is getting tested this morning.
> 
> DD feels that the employees were lax in consistently wearing their PPE, taking masks off and on, feeling comfortable with each other enough to let their guard down.  This is exactly why we all have a personal responsibility to do what we have to to protect ourselves and others.  Now there are 5 other families who have to worry and retrace their steps from the past week.  Sigh.....
> 
> 
> It was Ace Ventura showering after a Walmart visit.  Lol!
> 
> So you, Lynne and I are about the same height.
> View attachment 496031
> 
> I do wear a slight heel if I can sometimes.  My feet are very sensitive and I had surgery on both of them, so I have to be careful.  But there are some really nice, supportive low heeled shoes now, yay!
> 
> Ooohhh, good tip!  If I ever get brave enough to go to HHN I will definitely hide behind the taller people.
> 
> Lol!
> Sam's in on my list to go to.  I was looking online to see what they have in stock for curb pick up but I think I might be better off going inside to see for myself.  Gotta "gear up" though.
> View attachment 496028
> 
> I saw that!  The guy was from the Bronx, I think.
> 
> Congratulations!!
> 
> I love those pants!  So flowy and comfortable.  I would *think* they could send a return shipping label if you needed to return anything.
> 
> Wearing crocs right now, lol!  Blitzen clogs.  Sorry I can't help with Birks, I haven't had a pair in a long time.  How about Earth shoes?  I started wearing them again since the styles are so much nicer now.
> 
> Sorry in advance for the corinavirus memes.... I have to laugh about it or....
> 
> View attachment 496030
> 
> View attachment 496029



Good news for DD!!! Glad to hear it...….

Oh I remember it now....lol.….nah, no one would get offended by that one....surely!!! 

You can hide behind me at HHN anytime!!! Although I`m usually too busy screaming and laughing to be much use to you....lol....







Vicki Rickerd said:


> Sounds wonderfully peaceful
> 
> 
> 
> I wasnt a fan until someone made me try their spicy chicken sandwich. I got hooked; but whats up with the pickles.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats too bad.  Facebook is not place to discuss politics. So much now people just want you to tell them that they are right and serious informed discussions are nonexsistent. You learn more by listening than by hearing yourself talk.
> 
> 
> 
> That is marvelous, Glad the hard work paid off.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everything turns out normal. The waiting can be the worst.
> 
> 
> We were down 2 people for sale day today. I am going to love this 3 day weekend, even if, especially if it rains all 3 days. Tomorrow's Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I love a spicy chicken sandwich. It`s usually never spicy enough from outside......except O`Charleys…...their Nashville chicken sandwich was hot!!!! Sadly they closed in Orlando....typical....

Yep, I love sitting in tranquility out there.....doubt we`ll do it today as woke up to heavy rain this morning.....where the heck did that come from!!! 

And enjoy your three day weekend......we have that here too as it`s a Bank Holiday on Monday......






Lynne G said:


> View attachment 496162
> 
> Upside down, but top part of our very hard Escape Puzzle. Cool part is the red line. Was fun enough but needed a good flashlight to see the pieces better.
> 
> On to the next on soon enough.
> 
> Congrats to B. Nice accomplishment for her first year.
> 
> Almost  time for me.  Just chilling after a lush pasta dish with red sauce, red peppers chopped into the red sauce and fresh grated parmigiana dinner.  And a tiny round of Whole Foods chocolate cheesecake.  Oh my. No wonder I am sleepy.  LoL
> 
> 
> View attachment 496166
> 
> And yay, for the parks to be open the first week of June.




Nice upside down picture Lynne.....lol.....and yep, good news about the parks!! 






Pumpkin1172 said:


> making a quick stop in!
> 
> @schumigirl  We like to sleep with the windows open too!  I would rather the fresh air, than the darkness.  We get enough darkness in the winter.  I will take all the sunlight I can get
> 
> @Charade67 What an accomplishment for B!!!  That is great!
> 
> @Lynne G yum!!!  Your dinner sounded great!  I'm a pastaholic!  We had pannini sandwiches as I was going to whip up some chicken stew in instant pot, but I was out of carrots, and I wasn't running to the store to pick up just that.
> 
> I was sooooo happy to watch the DIS on youtube at work about Universal's plans for park opening!!!  It is great to hear them moving forward and I hope that the can continue to move forward...especially for all of you who are gearing up to go to HHN!!!!!  It just felt good to get more good news about things moving forward and a sense of normalcy to start again!!!
> 
> It is cold and rainy here, and will probably stay until at least tomorrow night.  As much as I don't like the rain, it is much needed here already.  So I'll just curl up with the remote, a blanket and catch up on some shows I missed while I was busy studying every night.  Right now, I'm catching up on Outlander.
> 
> I should go check quick and see if my newest project is ready for it's first coat of clear finish.  We did some clearing out of things in the basement, and I have 2 pieces of furniture that are needing to get repainted and out the door.  One is almost done, I just need to put a clear coat finish on it.  The other I'll work on over the weekend...if it keeps raining.
> 
> Well...night everyone!  And sweet dreams of going to HHN!!!!




Oh gosh yes, fresh air is important to me during the night too. I agree about the sun.....I love the light mornings and days, but find it easier to sleep in the dark......always a down side to something...….lol......

I love cosying up when it`s raining too......not much else to do, and catching up on tv is another favourite thing to do in bad weather. Keep meaning to get back into Outlander but haven't got around to it.......

Enjoy the weekend pumpkin...…..







macraven said:


> I’m always missing when the homies are here posting.
> It’s going on 12:30 and I am late in posting tonight.
> 
> I do not know where my day went today.
> At this point, they all blend together.
> 
> I am thankful when a homie makes comment on what day of the week it is.
> Lol
> It keeps me on task knowing as my days kind of blend together some days.
> 
> I thought it was good news on the park opening info today.
> Makes it easier to relax knowing what to expect when we go.
> 
> I am looking forward to it.
> 
> Looks a like our night shift is just me right now.....
> 
> Hope all are doing fine and starting to make plans for your future vacations!



I do sometimes make an appearance during the night....well, maybe around 4am if I can`t sleep. By the time I get up at 6, everyone is in bed by then!!!! 

Well, except you of course if you`re around.......lol......

Oh gosh yes, I try to keep reminding myself what day of the week it is too......I thought yesterday was Friday all day!!! 

Thank goodness Kyle is working or we`d be completely lost....although with him being at home working it can get confusing too.....I sit at lunch when we eat and wonder is it the weekend or not......all over the place.......



So, Friday again and the weekend for the work force among us......well, the weekend for all of us......

We woke up to heavy rain this morning, that`s our punishment for enjoying a few days of heat.....hopefully it`ll clear up. We did plan to grill out tonight again, but not looking possible right now.....will see how the day progresses. 

Plan to nip out to the wholesalers later this morning, bit like Costco. No line to get in to the place and we buy our bottled water there and few other things. Usually toilet paper, kitchen towels that sort of stuff. But, we don`t need any of that as we are well stocked up. 

They have a rule only businesses that involve catering can get in before 11am, so we`ll wait till then to go in. 

No rush to go anywhere else. Beaches and parks are open again, but we`ll wait a bit longer too. 

I think TM are glad to be heading back to work soon too......it`s certainly good news for them.....now we wait till Loews make their plans public  







































Have a great Friday....whatever you may be doing.......
​


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I'm awake, but not ready to get up and do things yet. I think the sun is supposed to return today along with warmer temps. We have had so much rain the past few days that parts of the area are experiencing flooding. It is pretty bad in Roanoke right now. 

No plans for the day. I really want to get out of the house, but there really isn't anyplace to go. 



Lynne G said:


> Upside down, but top part of our very hard Escape Puzzle. Cool part is the red line. Was fun enough but needed a good flashlight to see the pieces better.


 Cool looking puzzle. I need to do more on the one I started last week. 



Sue M said:


> Charade yay for a new laptop. What will you get?


 We will be getting a MacBook.

I'm off to find something to do.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, they are good if you get those fries just made, then we add cheese, bacon and hot peppers.  Sort of our messy fries.  And yeah, a beer.  Think we have some beer and or hard lemonades in frig.  Hmmm.  5 o’clock somewhere, Keisha, LoL.


Cheese ‘wit .   When shopping yesterday gave up when faced with a giant Wall of hard seltzers & fruity beer monstrosities



mckennarose said:


> Good news, dd is NEGATIVE for the virus! Yay! Another of her good friends/coworker is also negative.
> Bad news, 5 others are sick in the office, one is positive so far. The one who is positive is doing very well though. She had a few days of flu symptoms but feeling better now. The others started with the stomach "issues", sore throat and coughing. One is getting tested this morning.


Good news, tempered by the bad. It’s a shame ur part of the state is still so socked in...have the numbers of new infections/deaths started to decline at all?  


mckennarose said:


> I saw that! The guy was from the Bronx, I think.


There’s another one, from her mug shot is a young blonde. I didn’t click thru the link when the headlines mentioned she was shouting racial epitaphs...the uglies is just not the way I want to start my day


macraven said:


> June 5 UO open to the public
> Hooray !!
> 
> June 1 and 2 open for team members
> June 3 and 4 for invited AP holders and guests
> 
> June 5 park open to all.


Good luck to that.

Had hoped the state would take a bit longer of a beat & waiting until after 4th of July rush.  I’m more concerned with (last i heard non-flattened) rate of infection in FL as a whole vs the Orlando metro area.  

so many of the employees of the parks don’t even live in that area (housing so expensive, many reside out past Sanford etc.), thinking they really should be looking at the state’s numbers.  Guess that’s the problem when there is no national oversight 



Vicki Rickerd said:


> Thats too bad. Facebook is not place to discuss politics. So much now people just want you to tell them that they are right and serious informed discussions are nonexsistent. You learn more by listening than by hearing yourself talk.


I’m all for discussion but too many people can’t handle civilized discourse that is contrary to their beliefs, especially when cloaked in anonymity of the web


Lynne G said:


> Upside down, but top part of our very hard Escape Puzzle. Cool part is the red line. Was fun enough but needed a good flashlight to see the pieces better.


That looks like a tough one, nice. Did u see the Heinz puzzle for charity?  Talk about scary stuff 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I should go check quick and see if my newest project is ready for it's first coat of clear finish. We did some clearing out of things in the basement, and I have 2 pieces of furniture that are needing to get repainted and out the door. One is almost done, I just need to put a clear coat finish on it. The other I'll work on over the weekend...if it keeps raining.


There is an art to a flawless clear coat.  No matter how many tac cloths I use, always have some nubs ugh


Sue M said:


> keisha. Smell of bacon always gets attention! Can’t help with Birks. But I have a pair of Mephistos I love. Similar to Birks but cushier footbed. I have several Crocs sandals.Bought Cleo too but they rub my toe wrong.
> Lol protecting the clueless from themselves! Glad it’s not my job either!
> For fries you should try Poutine! Fries topped with brown gravy and cheese curds!


Raisin bagel with cream cheese today here   comfort food for me

not a soft cheese fan in general, the idea of it doused in gravy scares me lol



schumigirl said:


> I tried Birks, but they didn't suit my awkward feet, which annoyed me as I need something new for upcoming trips and thought they might work. The new croc patricia..you know the "fancy" crocs are made so much narrower now. Not as comfy as the older ones. The company even admitted they had changed them slightly. I got a refund and a voucher for future spends from them but not really any use as I don't like any other croc.


I’ve tried on the regular type in the past and was puzzled how so many adore them.  The new soft bed versions are wildly popular but i’m Still on fence, maybe if I can find on the amazon fashion offer.  

Yes, what’s up with the newer crocs being so narrow?  I always toss them out of the box into dryer to get soft then mold to my feet, easily stretches them out.  If I go overboard, bank into dryer they go lol

Glad you mentioned the dressy crocs  need to drag them out for ahem upcoming beach trip hehe


schumigirl said:


> Plan to nip out to the wholesalers later this morning, bit like Costco. No line to get in to the place and we buy our bottled water there and few other things. Usually toilet paper, kitchen towels that sort of stuff. But, we don`t need any of that as we are well stocked up.


I hit 3 grocery stores yesterday to cobble together what I need for the Daves joint (immediate family only) BD party tomorrow.

Have to bop out once it stops pouring rain & grab a prescription.  Something made me check the store’s website for disinfectant spray.  Bingo, they promised to hold it for me behind the counter.  I’d say at best  it’s even money that it will still be there when I arrive


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, a slower moving day, yay.  And you’d think, I was like:

Yeah, DH is working today, so it was a fend for yourself breakfast.  Cereal again, and that was the end of the box.  So, will be off to the grocery store.  Wish me no line to get in, getting what I came for, and out the door quick.  Sigh. 


Ao hapoy negative test for DD, McK.

Sue I do like poutine.  Yeah, good hot, just fried fries I could eat plain or with toppings.  Yeah, and very few fast food places I get lucky and get just fried fries.  I have been known to go through McD’s and order fries and a dollar drink.  Snack time.  I refuse to eat any of the meat and fish there.  Little one, the chicken nugget aficionado, will not eat McD nuggets either.  She will tolerate BK chicken fries, but choice would be Chick’s nuggets, the fried kind, neither of us liked the grilled kind there.  I do like the grilled kind at Cracker Barrel.

Ah, all that talk of food. 

Off I go. And yay!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 496205View attachment 496206
> 
> Cheese ‘wit .   When shopping yesterday gave up when faced with a giant Wall of hard seltzers & fruity beer monstrosities
> 
> 
> Good news, tempered by the bad. It’s a shame ur part of the state is still so socked in...have the numbers of new infections/deaths started to decline at all?
> 
> There’s another one, from her mug shot is a young blonde. I didn’t click thru the link when the headlines mentioned she was shouting racial epitaphs...the uglies is just not the way I want to start my day
> 
> Good luck to that.
> 
> Had hoped the state would take a bit longer of a beat & waiting until after 4th of July rush.  I’m more concerned with (last i heard non-flattened) rate of infection in FL as a whole vs the Orlando metro area.
> 
> so many of the employees of the parks don’t even live in that area (housing so expensive, many reside out past Sanford etc.), thinking they really should be looking at the state’s numbers.  Guess that’s the problem when there is no national oversight
> 
> 
> I’m all for discussion but too many people can’t handle civilized discourse that is contrary to their beliefs, especially when cloaked in anonymity of the web
> 
> That looks like a tough one, nice. Did u see the Heinz puzzle for charity?  Talk about scary stuff
> 
> There is an art to a flawless clear coat.  No matter how many tac cloths I use, always have some nubs ugh
> 
> Raisin bagel with cream cheese today here   comfort food for me
> 
> not a soft cheese fan in general, the idea of it doused in gravy scares me lol
> 
> 
> I’ve tried on the regular type in the past and was puzzled how so many adore them.  The new soft bed versions are wildly popular but i’m Still on fence, maybe if I can find on the amazon fashion offer.
> 
> Yes, what’s up with the newer crocs being so narrow?  I always toss them out of the box into dryer to get soft then mold to my feet, easily stretches them out.  If I go overboard, bank into dryer they go lol
> 
> Glad you mentioned the dressy crocs  need to drag them out for ahem upcoming beach trip hehe
> 
> I hit 3 grocery stores yesterday to cobble together what I need for the Daves joint (immediate family only) BD party tomorrow.
> 
> Have to bop out once it stops pouring rain & grab a prescription.  Something made me check the store’s website for disinfectant spray.  Bingo, they promised to hold it for me behind the counter.  I’d say at best  it’s even money that it will still be there when I arrive



lol......that dog meme has got to be the funniest one I’ve seen yet!!!!! Love it!!

I still laugh at the “dressy” croc.......my friends looked at me like I was in something when I said I was wearing the dressy ones.....it’s not funny when you have to explain it!! I must try putting the last pair in the dryer.......never thought of that......

Good luck with the shopping.......and hope the rain goes off for you.....



Blowing an absolute hoolie here today........although a little while ago, despite the brilliant sunshine we had a downpour of hailstones........and heavy it was too!

No grilling out tonight.....the the bbq would end up out in the sea!!!

So, change of dinner plans.......Teriyaki chicken for Kyle and spicy bbq sauce with the chicken for us two......

Tonight is another night in front of the tv.......no idea what we’ll watch.......


----------



## Lynne G

Chicken for us too, as dinner, your choice of sauces to go on it.  

Success.  Got what I needed, line to check out, but quick enough.  Now off to shuck corn.  Hope it is sweet, as first I have seen at a price I was willing to pay.


----------



## macraven

Is Saturday still bacon day at schumi‘s ?


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> I still laugh at the “dressy” croc.......my friends looked at me like I was in something when I said I was wearing the dressy ones.....it’s not funny when you have to explain it!! I must try putting the last pair in the dryer.......never thought of that......


my family still runs with the dressy croc joke at my expense lol

You may have to give the straps a gentle tug or two after they are warmed up to get that perfect fit.

Home-made hoagies today here.  Need to rake up the house at bit...dining room for some reason has become a 3rd office/junk room of sorts during the quarantine


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Is Saturday still bacon day at schumi‘s ?



Abso doodly lutley.....

That means yes........

Saturday is bacon day!!!! And we stocked up today from our local butcher......bacon from him is so nice......and from within 20 miles of where we live.....

I’m sure I passed that farm a few weeks ago.......I might have seen that little porker run around back then.......






keishashadow said:


> my family still runs with the dressy croc joke at my expense lol
> 
> You may have to give the straps a gentle tug or two after they are warmed up to get that perfect fit.
> 
> Home-made hoagies today here.  Need to rake up the house at bit...dining room for some reason has become a 3rd office/junk room of sorts during the quarantine



lol.....mine too....the fancy croc joke is brought up every time I pack a case........

I‘m definitely going to try that......just rumble in the dryer then put feet in to fit??



Hoagies sound good.......



Dinner was good.......Kyle said it was one of the nicest dishes he’d had this week......I loved the sauce I made for Tom and I too......spicy and sweet......

Red wine is open and waiting to be poured in a little while.....haven’t decided what to watch yet......maybe The Conjuring but it’s not the same watching a scary movie with the sun blistering in the window.......


----------



## mckennarose

Hi all,

Busy day so far with a trip to the farm for more vegetable plants.  I'm finally done buying all my veggies and herbs for summer.

We (dd and I) took a trip to the local store and HOLY COW was is crowded!  They changed some things and opened areas that were previously closed, like the fish counter, floral, and deli.  I finally got corned beef and swiss for Reubens tonight. Super excited about that.  I had to tell some lady and her husband they were too close to me though.  Um... we're still at the 6 foot distance rule and she was literally right behind me at the deli counter.  They clearly have the floor marked where people can stand but she ignored it.  Deli was weird though, because they can't hand you the packages.  They put them in a basket and set the basket on a low counter where you take your stuff out.  At least it's open again, which is definitely an improvement.



schumigirl said:


> You can hide behind me at HHN anytime!!! Although I`m usually too busy screaming and laughing to be much use to you....lol....


Thanks for the offer!  I'm a chicken so someone would have to both hide me and make sure I don't swing at someone if they come too close.  LOL..  Pretty sure that will get me kicked out.


keishashadow said:


> Good news, tempered by the bad. It’s a shame ur part of the state is still so socked in...have the numbers of new infections/deaths started to decline at all?


Yes, my city itself had only 15 new cases this week; last week was 29 new cases.  Definitely improving!  The office that is now affected is not in our city or county.  It's in a county below us.  They closed the office to be safe and wait for results.

The two cases at my youngest dd's work are doing ok.  One is back to work and his mother, who was the first case there, is set to go back soon.  She was one of those cases that only had the loss of smell and taste.


keishashadow said:


> There’s another one, from her mug shot is a young blonde.


I didn't see that one.  I only saw a man from the Bronx who got arrested after posting video or pics online.


Lynne G said:


> Sue I do like poutine.


Yummm poutine!  


Lynne G said:


> Hope it is sweet, as first I have seen at a price I was willing to pay.


I bought corn at the store today too.  The price of so many things is crazy.  $25 and up for a small rack of baby backs!  We've been buying from the butcher shop but I thought I would check the grocery store while we were there.  I didn't buy them.  

It's raining here now and feels chilly.  Not sure what we'll do later, but probably have to stay inside and watch a movie or something.


----------



## Lynne G

Wow, little one did good driving through a very water covered highway.  Drive through a thunderstorm.  But time we got gone, only lighter rain.  A repeat for tomorrow.

Nice you bought so much, McK.  Yeah, food prices are higher everywhere.  I did pick up the cheapest strawberries I saw advertised, they looked good, so will slice them up tonight.  Screens on, as all are hunkered down this rainy Friday. Watching a mummy movie.

Yay, for Schumi having some red wine this evening.


----------



## Charade67

I have lost my mind. I decided I would organize our spare bedroom. It is sort of a bedroom/office/catch all space. I am now surrounded by stuff. I have decided that we have way too much stuff we don’t need. I can’t get rid of most of it because it belongs to dh.


----------



## macraven

He probably does not know what all he has in that room.

I would wrap a few of the items and give it to him as presents on Father’s Day, birthday. Christmas, etc...


----------



## Charade67

We have 2 bags full of..........bags!

There must be  at least 2 dozen of them.


----------



## macraven




----------



## Charade67

30! We have 30 bags. Dh is banned from bringing anymore home.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Happy Friday! This is me right now!



Seems like its a rainy day for a lot of us. Might decide to do some baking.



mckennarose said:


> Good news, dd is NEGATIVE for the virus! Yay! Another of her good friends/coworker is also negative.
> Bad news, 5 others are sick in the office, one is positive so far



Whew, what a relief, but this darn virus just needs to go away.



Sue M said:


> I don’t have to wear a bra staying home



That is such an underrated joy.



keishashadow said:


> especially when cloaked in anonymity of the web



I feel for kids growing up now. I was lucky neither of my boys were/are into social media, but gosh people just dont realize that there are real people on the other side. Empathy is becoming lost.



mckennarose said:


> I'm a chicken so someone would have to both hide me



I'm right there with you. Went to Knotts Scary Farm exactly one time. I will stay with Mardi Gras.



mckennarose said:


> Yes, my city itself had only 15 new cases this week; last week was 29 new cases.



Thats great progress, hope it continues that way. We havent been hit hard yet. I think the worst is still to come.

The news about Universal is positive for upcoming trip, I just hope it goes well.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Hello everyone, longer weekend to look forward to finally!!  I know I know for some of you everyday is the weekend or Thursday!?!

Excellent news though........

It’s time to set sail with Captain Morgan!!!


----------



## macraven

You threw me off with your post.

Had to ask Mr Mac if today was Thursday/ Friday


----------



## Lynne G

Think the Captain was making DisneyLife trying to confuse us.  Yes indeed a Friday, and one I decided to make a longer weekend, so happy no work today.  Grocery shopping and that was it.  Baking sounds good Vicki.  

Nothing like a Friday night.  Cannot decide if warm or cool enough as deciding whether to put blanket on or not.  Watching DDD, ooh  some of those foods.


----------



## mckennarose

Good news! So far a few people who work with my dd and were tested yesterday are getting negative results today.  Happy about that!  Only one so far is positive.  It looks like the office also has a stomach bug-thing going around.

Watching Sorcerer's Stone with dd and Dh.  DH made homemade salsa... super yum!  Raspberry vodka with raspberry seltzer for me (is there a name for that?) and beer for DH.

Have a good night!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

mckennarose said:


> Good news! So far a few people who work with my dd and were tested yesterday are getting negative results today.  Happy about that!  Only one so far is positive.  It looks like the office also has a stomach bug-thing going around.
> 
> Watching Sorcerer's Stone with dd and Dh.  DH made homemade salsa... super yum!  Raspberry vodka with raspberry seltzer for me (is there a name for that?) and beer for DH.
> 
> Have a good night!



Yup it’s called “relaxation”.........!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, with that goose on ice that is just tasty.

What the heck, a neighbor decided it would be a good time to set off some loud fireworks.  Still at it after the last ten minutes. Guess not going to bed now.  They better knock it off soon.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Yep, with that goose on ice that is just tasty.
> 
> What the heck, a neighbor decided it would be a good time to set off some loud fireworks.  Still at it after the last ten minutes. Guess not going to bed now.  They better knock it off soon.



They might be celebrating the parks are reopening soon!!!


----------



## macraven

Night shift reporting for duty....

You still up Sue?
I bet DisneyLife is!


----------



## agavegirl1

Mac, I’m lurking around with a bag full of cartoons...


----------



## macraven

Open your bag and share with us

well guess I should just say me as we are the only two here right now


----------



## agavegirl1

macraven said:


> Open your bag and share with us
> 
> well guess I should just say me as we are the only two here right now


Others will check in later...here goes...


----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## Sue M

Mac it looks like we posted at the same time last night!

Charade hope you found something fun to do today!

Keisha lol. Great memes! Ugh, we’re having our share of racial slurs here sadly. This virus is sure bringing the wackadoodles out. 
I agree about opening up things, not just the parks when numbers are still going up, not just Florida. 
It’s concerning. Our border isn’t open yet, it was just extended to June 21. I don’t even know if after that it will open. So no idea if Aug wdw is happening. I’ll be watching to see the effect of Universal opening, and when wdw opens. I have time to decide what is best for us.

Poutine is great! You should give it a try lol even though it may sound gross! At least you’ll like the gravy! Lol.

Sorry to say, but I love that the Crocs are narrower now! They were too wide for me before and couldn’t wear! I have several dressy styles. But disappointed the Cleos gave me blister on little toe.

Lynne. Yay another poutine like. I’m so sad I can’t eat it anymore due to diabetes. I will have to get my daughter to order so I can swipe a couple of hers for a taste. 
I adore Cracket Barrel. It’s my must go to place when I’m in Ft Lauderdale. Sunday chicken mmm!

MRose yum. Reuben is a fav! I was sad they took it off Disney Sci Fi restaurant Did the couple move back when you asked without a fuss? 
Good to hear the people at daughters work are improving.
yay another Poutine like!  We could have a party!

Lynne sounds like a scary drive for your daughter.

Charade! I guess you found something to do lol. Box up DH stuff and tuck it somewhere out of the way. I’m with Mac, he probably doesn’t know what he has! I need to do that with my spare room too. 
I hate to say I have bags full of bags too! I’m banned from bringing any more coffee cups home!

Vicki it is an under rated joy, lol. I baked the other day for my dogs! Biscuits. 
So true about social media. People feel free to say things they’d never say to your face. 
My province reported 18 new cases today but said that part of that count came in from another province. They are expecting a second wave in the fall.

DisneyLife say hi to The Captain for me lol. Enjoy your long weekend, we had ours last weekend!

MRose glad all but one was negative. Now anyone sick and everyone is terrified. Such crazy times we’re living in. 
My oldest works in daycare and she got notice today to be ready to return to work in June. We’re a bit worried. 
The raspberry vodka and Soda sounds yummy.

Lynne yikes. Guess they’re excited about the long weekend!

Hi Mac. I’m up! It’s only 9:40 here! Still a tad light out yet. A raccoon just strolled thru the backyard. 
My big excitement tonight will be watching the Space Station zip across the sky in about 10 minutes lol!

It was a cold ish overcast day. I think got to 59. Went for a dog walk and ran into a friend. So we stood in front of her house chatting and catching up. Our youngest daughters went to school together in elementary. Our contractor was over in the morning. We have a leak in our steam shower so need to replace lower half of wall tiles and floor tiles. Trying to find tiles that match. We found our tiles but colours have changed to greys. Everything is grey tones now but our colours of tile are more earthy.

Brother in law coming over for the usual Saturday night dinner. Will bbq burgers. Tonight we had steaks. They were very good.

Guess I’ll do some house cleaning tomorrow.  I did do some clean out recently and have a bag of items for donation when they start again.


----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> Open your bag and share with us
> 
> well guess I should just say me as we are the only two here right now


Nope I’m here!


----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## Sue M

Great funnies Agavegirl!


----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## Sue M

agavegirl1 said:


> View attachment 496366


Ain’t that the truth!


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Good news! So far a few people who work with my dd and were tested yesterday are getting negative results today.  Happy about that!  Only one so far is positive.  It looks like the office also has a stomach bug-thing going around.
> 
> Watching Sorcerer's Stone with dd and Dh.  DH made homemade salsa... super yum!  Raspberry vodka with raspberry seltzer for me (is there a name for that?) and beer for DH.
> 
> Have a good night!




Yep....call it refreshing!!!! And deserved...…...I think the Philosophers Stone (as it`s called over here) is my favourite of all the films and the book too. Although I loved the third book, but was disappointed they changed the movie to be a lot darker. 

Hope everyone avoids the tummy bug going around!!! 





Lynne G said:


> Yep, with that goose on ice that is just tasty.
> 
> What the heck, a neighbor decided it would be a good time to set off some loud fireworks.  Still at it after the last ten minutes. Guess not going to bed now.  They better knock it off soon.



Fireworks!!!! So inconsiderate. It`s bad enough here during Bonfire Night season....that gets longer every year, but where we are now it`s not so bad as where we used to live. It was all seeing who could outdo one another round there......never got involved with all of that. Hope it didn`t last too long and you got to sleep Lynne.......


agavegirl.....love the memes!!!! There are some hilarious ones on the net......some a little too risque for the boards!! Hope you and your husband are doing ok........



Beautiful Saturday but still so windy.......trees are swaying so hard that I guess it`s too windy to hang washing out. 

Heading into village to pick up a parcel we missed delivered yesterday. We were only out an hour. Our regular postie usually leaves them somewhere, but this may have been a temp. Kyle heard the door, but was busy on a zoom call....so that`s our only job this morning. 

Lunch is chicken noodle soup as requested by Kyle....made the chicken part yesterday so it`ll be gorgeous today. Dinner tonight is pizza take out.......no cooking!!! 

Started watching The Last Kingdom on Netflix last night.....it`s kind of like a smaller scale GoT.......so far we`re enjoying it. 






























​
Have a wonderful Saturday…..and the bacon is sizzling......


----------



## macraven

This is Saturday 
Correct?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> This is Saturday
> Correct?



lol.....I hope so.......

Bacon for breakfast and chicken noodle soup for lunch, yep, sounds like a Saturday........bacon has been enjoyed (some there for you mac) and soup will be simmering soon.......it’s almost midday here......I prefer lunch around 1pm, but my two like it just after midday......I’ll drag it out till just after 12.30 if I can.

Kyle gets up so early even on weekends, so he has breakfast around 7am, so by now he’s hungry.......

Hope you have a good day ahead mac........


----------



## macraven

Set a plate for me
Save me a slice of bacon!!


----------



## Lynne G

Bacon?  Ooh yes please.  Early bird homie here.  Woke up, looked at clock, eh the same time as my alarm goes off during the week days.  Yeah, my head is conditioned to get up the same time every day.  Difference is, those non work days, I do not move fast. And on a Saturday, like today, early up means that my third load of wash is currently swishing around in the washer.  Soon enough it will replace the clothes in the dryer.  Then that will be the wash for today.  I finish up on Sunday. I always have enough towels and other to make it through a week, as when working, the idea of a late night wash time, generally is a no from me.  Once in awhile we do wash mid week, but that is mostly because of the kids.  Though now a days, they both do their own wash, and even DH if he wants something washed, he will do it too.  I always start with the linens.  When I get my shower later this morning, freshly washed towels.  Yay!


Ain’t that so!  So homies,



Hope all the homies have a fun day.

And hope Schumi got her package she missed.  I maybe think it was the wine she ordered.  Fun day I hope. 

Eh, kids turned on the AC last night. I turned it off when I went down to the wash.  Eh, been raining since I woke up, so a rainy Saturday for us. But with the rain, yes, you know, it is even warmer today than yesterday.  Shorts and t shirts are this weekend’s attire.  Though right now, I have a sweatshirt outfit on.  House is almost too cool for me.  But we all like it cooler inside when hot out, as kids are sound asleep.  DH asked me if they get up before noon lately.  I said not really, but sometimes they do.  College kids on summer break.  Yes.

And so funny posts from Agavegirl, thank you for some laughs this morning.


----------



## mckennarose

My new pizza stone is set to be delivered today!  I have some dough ready to make into garlic knots later.  I also bought jalapenos yesterday to make bacon wrapped jalapeno poppers.  So much for healthy eating this weekend.

Our governor announced yesterday that my county is going yellow on May 29th.  Yikes!  Not sure what that's going to look like.



Sue M said:


> MRose yum. Reuben is a fav! I was sad they took it off Disney Sci Fi restaurant Did the couple move back when you asked without a fuss?
> Good to hear the people at daughters work are improving.
> yay another Poutine like! We could have a party!


I'm going to make Reubens for lunch today too!  I bought extra just so we can have it for two days in a row, we don't make them very often.

The couple did move back after I pointed out where the deli line started and the obvious signs explaining the procedure.  The really just tried to ignore it at first.

I didn't have cheese curds until about 15 years ago when a friend moved here from Wisconsin.  She tried to explain them to me and I could not get my head around "they squeek when you bite them" until I finally had one.  Now I love poutine but I have to watch how they make the gravy.


Sue M said:


> They are expecting a second wave in the fall.


I've been keeping an eye on that too.  


schumigirl said:


> And deserved...…...I think the Philosophers Stone (as it`s called over here) is my favourite of all the films and the book too. Although I loved the third book, but was disappointed they changed the movie to be a lot darker.


The first movie is my favorite feel-good movie.  I have gear up to watch the last two though.... too emotionally draining, lol!  I felt the same about Azkaban, but I do like better now, since the whole series got darker.
Did someone post this before?



macraven said:


> Set a plate for me
> Save me a slice of bacon!!


Me too please!  I'll be coming with Mac!


----------



## schumigirl

Plenty of bacon left here....not sure what to do with it.......


Morning Lynne........sounds a good way to spend a Saturday! I’ve never lost being that “early“ person.......Kyle takes after me too, usually he’s up around the same time as me, if not just before.....I think if you’re an early riser, you’ll always be that way......

And a good way to get everything done giving you the rest of the day to chill.



mrose........yes, the series did get darker as it went on......I much prefer the earlier more easy going movies.

Reubens sound good!!!




Yesterday when we were out we missed several parcels being delivered, including one for Kyle. So today had to go to our local delivery place for pick up as they were large.

I ordered new Le Creuset pans and several pieces of their ovenware.......and of course it arrived yesterday when we went out for an hour. But, the place was busy so we had to wait a bit then the boxes weighed a ton, so Tom had to go get the car and sit it outside the door to load it up. I couldn’t have carried the smaller of the boxes!!!

I had the burnt orange Le Creuset for many years and just got fed up with the colour......they never wear down or get past their best, I just fancied a change.....so ordered the grey ones....all matching. They look nice. Older stuff will go to local charity shop when it opens.

Not much else going on......Tom is hanging a picture up in the study.....one of Kyle’s astronomy pics he had blown up and framed.....it’s beautiful. Then Abbott and Costello will be put on.....

Still blowing a hoolie outside........


----------



## Lynne G

No blowing here, thunderstorm now.

Yeah, McK we move to yellow June 5.  I really don’t see our routine changing much. The places we want to go, are still closed.  Doctor, eye doctor and dentist visits are still required and hair salon, with haircuts for all, are still wanted. Hoping all doctor offices open soon, and while not really a necessity, we all need a haircut to look more us.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Red wine is open and waiting to be poured in a little while.....haven’t decided what to watch yet......maybe The Conjuring but it’s not the same watching a scary movie with the sun blistering in the window.......


See above 

My sangria is coming along nicely, time to add the diced apples




mckennarose said:


> Busy day so far with a trip to the farm for more vegetable plants. I'm finally done buying all my veggies and herbs for summer.


My mr grew every plant from seeds this year, I was duly impressed 


mckennarose said:


> I bought corn at the store today too. The price of so many things is crazy. $25 and up for a small rack of baby backs! We've been buying from the butcher shop but I thought I would check the grocery store while we were there. I didn't buy them.


Bread & butter corn here 10/$2, mr reports it’s delicious



Lynne G said:


> Nice you bought so much, McK. Yeah, food prices are higher everywhere. I did pick up the cheapest strawberries I saw advertised, they looked good, so will slice them up tonight. Screens on, as all are hunkered down this rainy Friday. Watching a mummy movie.


Prices still higher here for many things, especially meat but at least it’s in supply now.  Last few weeks was glad my freezer was full


Charade67 said:


> 30! We have 30 bags. Dh is banned from bringing anymore home.


Sort junk into piles, stuff piles into bags, inform DH that after 2 weeks you are donating to charity.  Sometimes you just gotta rip off the bandaid 


Vicki Rickerd said:


> I'm right there with you. Went to Knotts Scary Farm exactly one time. I will stay with Mardi Gras.


The one in Garden Grove area?  We looooooved it!  Over-the-top scary to point I actually thought the house maniacs would do us harm...naturally, I loved it lol. They do great hotel packages with special interactions, so reasonably priced too.


mckennarose said:


> It looks like the office also has a stomach bug-thing going around.


seasonal allergy sufferer here, sneezed in grocery store.  If looks could kill lol. Of course i was masked & used my arm crook but reactions were interesting



Sue M said:


> It’s concerning. Our border isn’t open yet, it was just extended to June 21. I don’t even know if after that it will open. So no idea if Aug wdw is happening. I’ll be watching to see the effect of Universal opening, and when wdw opens. I have time to decide what is best for us.


Is that for both flying & driving?


mckennarose said:


> Our governor announced yesterday that my county is going yellow on May 29th. Yikes! Not sure what that's going to look like.



Not quite, but good as any excuse to pull out a Ghostbuster meme


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 496426
> 
> 
> 
> See above
> 
> My sangria is coming along nicely, time to add the diced apples
> View attachment 496428
> 
> 
> My mr grew every plant from seeds this year, I was duly impressed
> 
> Bread & butter corn here 10/$2, mr reports it’s delicious
> 
> 
> Prices still higher here for many things, especially meat but at least it’s in supply now.  Last few weeks was glad my freezer was full
> 
> Sort junk into piles, stuff piles into bags, inform DH that after 2 weeks you are donating to charity.  Sometimes you just gotta rip off the bandaid
> 
> The one in Garden Grove area?  We looooooved it!  Over-the-top scary to point I actually thought the house maniacs would do us harm...naturally, I loved it lol. They do great hotel packages with special interactions, so reasonably priced too.
> 
> seasonal allergy sufferer here, sneezed in grocery store.  If looks could kill lol. Of course i was masked & used my arm crook but reactions were interesting
> 
> 
> Is that for both flying & driving?
> 
> View attachment 496431
> Not quite, but good as any excuse to pull out a Ghostbuster meme



lol.......I almost used that cow meme this morning!!! Good to see it, it’s a corker.......

And anything Ghostbusters is always welcome!!!

On my way over for sangria......boy auto correct hates that word!!!


Lynne....I’d prefer a thunderstorm to this howling wind......it’s downright scary to be honest. Never seen the trees like this for a long time......



Yep, haircuts are needed here too.......but I do have the electric clipper/shaver thing to do Tom’s hair.......going to do that now before we make up a pitcher of something........Janet’s sangria has me tempted to make that.....but no fresh fruit.

So it’s either pink gin with lemonade and some frozen fruit, or rum mules as we have a load of limes in the fridge........but will do his hair first........think that might be a good idea!!


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

keishashadow said:


> The one in Garden Grove area? We looooooved it! Over-the-top scary to point I actually thought the house maniacs would do us harm...naturally, I loved it lo



Yes!  Loved Knots Berry Farm; Scary Farm not so much. I was spoiled growing up in So. California. There is nothing here in MS. Was a great place to raise my boys- Lots of woods and dirt and trees. It wont be too much longer until we move tho; that is if hubby and I can ever agree on where.

Made a healthy skillet breakfast while thinking of Schumi eating her bacon. Nothing exciting here today just the usual.


----------



## Charade67

Wow, y'all have been busy since yesterday evening. I am loving all of the memes, especially Delores Umbridge and Bigfoot.

I am going to continue the great room clean up today. I am trying to sell a sofa and computer desk that we have in there right now. I'm trying to make room for a piece of exercise equipment. I hate gong to a gym, but think I could handle doing something active at home.

Unfortunately, dh knows exactly what he has stored in the spare room. It's mostly games and toys from his childhood. At least I've got it better organized so it's not taking over the room.



mckennarose said:


> Good news! So far a few people who work with my dd and were tested yesterday are getting negative results today. Happy about that! Only one so far is positive. It looks like the office also has a stomach bug-thing going around.


Awesome news on the negative tests. Hope the stomach bug doesn't spread too much.



Lynne G said:


> What the heck, a neighbor decided it would be a good time to set off some loud fireworks. Still at it after the last ten minutes. Guess not going to bed now. They better knock it off soon.


How annoying, Hope it didn't last too much longer.



Sue M said:


> Charade hope you found something fun to do today!


 Well, I wouldn't exactly call it fun, but it is something that needs to be done.



schumigirl said:


> Heading into village to pick up a parcel we missed delivered yesterday. We were only out an hour. Our regular postie usually leaves them somewhere, but this may have been a temp. Kyle heard the door, but was busy on a zoom call....so that`s our only job this morning.


I finally got a package today that I ordered on April 12. I won't order from that company again.



Lynne G said:


> Eh, kids turned on the AC last night. I turned it off when I went down to the wash.


 I keep going back and forth between AC and heat. I really wish the temps would stabalize.



mckennarose said:


> I didn't have cheese curds until about 15 years ago when a friend moved here from Wisconsin. She tried to explain them to me and I could not get my head around "they squeek when you bite them" until I finally had one. Now I love poutine but I have to watch how they make the gravy.


 I have had cheese curds only once. Years ago, when I was working in Florida, I had a coworker who was from Wisconsin. He had his family send some to him and then shared with some of us at work. I have never had poutine though.

Waiting for B to wake upo so we can get some lunch. I kind of miss the days when I could sleep until noon.


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki.....healthy skillet does sound nice!!! If it has bacon in it....all good!!!


Charade.....that is a long time to wait for any parcel!!! Hope it`s worth waiting for!





Well, we decided to go for Rum Mules as we have a load of fresh limes in the fridge......





















Watched Abbott and Costello, Hold that Ghost......not as funny as Bob Hope in The Ghost Breakers, but passed a very wild and breezy afternoon.

A rum mule went down nicely as we watched.

And my husband is sporting a very short haircut now......looks good even if I say so myself. Wish he could do mine as easy.

May watch one of the classic monster A&C movies later......not much else on.

Pizza later......I`m hungry already.....should have made a little plate of snacks.

Wind doesn`t look to be dying down yet........


----------



## Lynne G

Well one kid up, one not.  

Charade, yeah they stopped by 11 last night. I doubt it was for any holiday reason.  More like, it was a Friday night, and the rain had stopped for a few hours late in the evening.  Long ago, when I was little, fireworks were sold everywhere, then it was illegal to sell for awhile, then a few years ago, can find them everywhere, so access is easy now, and the time of year, people start buying them.  Would not be surprised if I hear some tonight too.


----------



## Charade67

Late lunch of hibachi chicken. Now I’m too full to do anything productive.
This morning I did a quick shopping trip and on the way home I spotted a donut food truck. I have been wanting to give them a try, but usually when Insee them it is at an inconvenient time. Today I stopped and got a few donuts. Haven’t tried them yet. 
In a little while I will go back and work on the spare room.


----------



## Lynne G

Say it, Saturday Night dancing, yeah!

But really, this is me:


And since Robo has been not around lately, a Halloween funny:



Hehe.  Off to make another slushy.  Perfect for a night with the covers around.  Was a wet and balmy day.  At least they are saying will be less wet tomorrow.  I hope so.  Plants are well watered today.  My favorite time of year, all is greens.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Got started on some landscaping projects today, really enjoying my giant blt from Jersey Mike’s as I type this, gonna get out some cinnamon whiskey here pretty soon, had to stop by and say what’s up to the homies though!


----------



## Charade67

Ugh! We seem to have a water leak in the house. Possibly the HVAC or water heater. We have put in a call to a plumber.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Charade67 said:


> Ugh! We seem to have a water leak in the house. Possibly the HVAC or water heater. We have put in a call to a plumber.




Oh never fun, I used to have 3 rental properties, I just love that USED to part nowadays, last year had to have work done on our ac unit and our house is only 7 years old now, they don’t make stuff like they used to.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Found this at Sam’s Club today........think I’ll be good for a while......


----------



## Charade67

I had a rental property once.  Didn’t plan on it, but we had to move right as the bottom fell out of the housing market and we couldn’t sell. Our first tenant had a live in boyfriend (who we were not aware of) who was busted for drug trafficking at our house. She was a corrections officer for the state of NC. Fun times.


----------



## macraven

Charade that was an awful mess you had to deal with!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Charade67 said:


> I had a rental property once.  Didn’t plan on it, but we had to move right as the bottom fell out of the housing market and we couldn’t sell. Our first tenant had a live in boyfriend (who we were not aware of) who was busted for drug trafficking at our house. She was a corrections officer for the state of NC. Fun times.



Best tenants we had believe it or not was a couple of college girls, always paid on time and kept the house in very good shape, had a druggy couple (we did background checks and nothing came up) that actually sold all of our appliances in our house so they could get more supplies for themselves......it’s a very interesting business......


----------



## Charade67

It gets better. Our second set of renters seemed to be good. They paid rent on time and we had no problems until they moved out. We got a call from the guy who owned the unit next to ours (townhouses). He said that his tenant was complaining about bugs coming into their house from ours. We had to call pest control twice to get the problem solved. The name of our former tenants was Roach.  I am not making this up.


----------



## Charade67

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Best tenants we had believe it or not was a couple of college girls, always paid on time and kept the house in very good shape, had a druggy couple (we did background checks and nothing came up) that actually sold all of our appliances in our house so they could get more supplies for themselves......it’s a very interesting business......


A business I never want to be in again. My first tenant just stopped paying rent after 6 months. I’m not sure why I decided to do it, but I googled my address one day and found a police report. That’s how I found out about the drug bust. The man was not on the lease. It was supposed to be just the woman and her 3 children. They left the house in a mess, and had a dog (not allowed) that chewed siding off the back of the house. 
Here is a link to the story. https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wr...drug-trafficking-charges/2796776/?version=amp


----------



## keishashadow

BD cookout went well, except for the chill in the pool. One of my adult sons Had an annoying attitude, I was a hair away from showing him the door.  Let’s just say the sangria went down well after he left lol  

Carole i cheated on the fruit, last week bought a few baskets of strawberries on sale & flash froze them . Usually  have lemons & apples floating about. Somebody ate the last two oranges before I repurposed them though.

Charade - ugh, what a rotten surprise for you. Gasped at the amount of the bond set in that case, especially if it was a straight/cash bond.



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Best tenants we had believe it or not was a couple of college girls, always paid on time and kept the house in very good shape, had a druggy couple (we did background checks and nothing came up) that actually sold all of our appliances in our house so they could get more supplies for themselves......it’s a very interesting business......


Having the copper pipes stripped out is quite common here, less so is those clean cut types that are discovered cooking meth. 

you’d think the neighbors would speak up, but apparantly most are so self involved & rarely home during the day...well, before the CV. Going to guess that home robberies have declined since this mess all started.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

keishashadow said:


> BD cookout went well, except for the chill in the pool. One of my adult sons Had an annoying attitude, I was a hair away from showing him the door.  Let’s just say the sangria went down well after he left lol
> 
> Carole i cheated on the fruit, last week bought a few baskets of strawberries on sale & flash froze them . Usually  have lemons & apples floating about. Somebody ate the last two oranges before I repurposed them though.
> 
> 
> Having the copper pipes stripped out is quite common here, less so is those clean cut types that are discovered cooking meth.
> 
> you’d think the neighbors would speak up, but apparantly most are so self involved & rarely home during the day...well, before the CV. Going to guess that home robberies have declined since this mess all started.



Yeah the neighbors don’t get involved until the cops have guns drawn on them in the middle of the street and text and say, hey I think something is going down at your house..........and I’m like really you think so???

.........

It was actually a bit embarrassing because these people check out ok, they have money for deposits, then they turn into lowlifes in a good area........


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Charade - ugh, what a rotten surprise for you. Gasped at the amount of the bond set in that case, especially if it was a straight/cash bond.


If I remember correctly the bond was significantly reduced and he was able to get released. I don’t know what ever happened to him or the woman. We served her with an eviction notice and she moved out before we had to follow through. 
After cleaning up from the second set of tenants we decided to sell the house at a significant loss just to be rid of the place. I don’t think the neighborhood has ever bounced back.

So it looks like we are in need of a new water heater. I suppose it could be worse. The plumber also checked our meter and said that it is leaking too. Guess we need to call the water company on Tuesday.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, never want to be a landlord after stories from a friend couple that finally sold all their places they rented out.

Oh Charade, hope no costly fix.  We replaced the water heater when we replaced the heater.  Not a cheap winter last year.  Hope water company comes out tomorrow

Glad BD dinner was good, Keisha, Happy Birthday to him. Yeah, my adult kids get attitudes too, I’d be showing them the door if they did not leave.  The strawberries I got cheap were sweeter than I was expecting.  Score.  Nice this time of year to get fresh fruit at good prices, and tasting good.  

Fading fast, so will leave on for all the homies, so no tripping.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, never want to be a landlord after stories from a friend couple that finally sold all their places they rented out.
> 
> Oh Charade, hope no costly fix.  We replaced the water heater when we replaced the heater.  Not a cheap winter last year.  Hope water company comes out tomorrow
> 
> Glad BD dinner was good, Keisha, Happy Birthday to him. Yeah, my adult kids get attitudes too, I’d be showing them the door if they did not leave.  The strawberries I got cheap were sweeter than I was expecting.  Score.  Nice this time of year to get fresh fruit at good prices, and tasting good.
> 
> Fading fast, so will leave on for all the homies, so no tripping.



Thanks Lynne, I’ve banged up my legs enough coming in the middle of the night, last night I fell off early, I guess I just missed Mac stopping by.......


----------



## macraven

Yoo who......!


----------



## Charade67

Well, I’m still awake. My cat is going nuts right now because there is a small moth somewhere in the house. I saw it up near the ceiling in the kitchen, but it flew away and I have no idea where it went. Caspian is still trying  to find it.

I hope he settles down soon so I can t some sleep.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne I still get up early and I retired 2 yrs ago. Old habits die hard!  

MRose I love a good thin crust pizza! And garlic knots. My guilty pleasure when I go to an Italian restaurant in Florida. They all serve garlic knots! Unheard of here where we live. You are no fair pizza AND Reubens.

keisha that Sangria looks luscious! No corn here yet. It’s too early and all imported. For a ridiculous price like $1 ea! I’ll wait for the local stuff. 
I have allergies too and boy oh boy. Heaven forbid you sneeze or cough in public yikes!
Yes our borders are closed to all non essential travel. Both flying or driving. But trade both ways is still happening. Movement of goods etc is happening.

Charade I’m still procrastinating about spare room cleanup! 
Yikes I hope leak isn’t too bad. It’s always something isn’t it:-(
Last time we had a basement leak had to replace all the wood flooring.

DisneyLife yep I think you’re good for awhile. Lol.
I’ll never go into having rental properties here. It was a close call when my mother in law passed away. Renting the house was discussed. Glad we didn’t. Rental laws here protect the renters not so much the landlords.

Charade wow! So many horror stories about tenants. And takes so long to get them out. At least here.

Keisha sounds like drama bbq. Glad you enjoyed that sangria!
Never thought about it but you don’t hear much about home robbery these days. But I think porch pirates are still at it. Was on dog walk the other day and saw 2 discarded boxes on the curb.  One from Lush and the other from Amazon.

Charade when we got a new furnace we decided to get a hot water on demand system. Love it. No more big tank and uses less gas as you aren’t constantly heating a big water tank.
Caspian off hunting moths!  Hopefully with lights out he’ll loose it!

Thanks for leaving light on.  Hate stubbing my toe!

Quiet day what else is new! Pushed vacuum around, soaked in hot tub. Cranked off the minutes for our ACW meeting via Zoom (Anglican Church Women’s group). Myself and another woman trade off secretary duties. 
Saturday night so brother-in-law was over for dinner. We had bbq burgers. 
Monday will be busy, having lunch over at friends patio. Our group is finally getting together yay!  Outside on the deck, socially distant but very excited.  Then later afternoon I’m getting a hair cut!  Trim anyway. Just needs a bit of shape and dead ends cut.  Youngest daughter and fiancé joining us for dinner. I’ll be exhausted it’s been so long that I’ve had a busy day!
Sadly I have to wait another week for hair colour as I go to a different salon for that. My hair dresser is allergic to hair colour so his wife does the colour. However after her ruining 2 of my shirts I go elsewhere now. 

Tuesday meeting a few friends in the park along the ocean inlet. There’s a great fish n chips kiosk in the park. They even have mushy peas yum! So we’re bringing our chairs and having a fish n chips picnic! Again social distancing. It will sure be good to see friends again. The new normal! Doing the same things just in a new way.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> A business I never want to be in again. My first tenant just stopped paying rent after 6 months. I’m not sure why I decided to do it, but I googled my address one day and found a police report. That’s how I found out about the drug bust. The man was not on the lease. It was supposed to be just the woman and her 3 children. They left the house in a mess, and had a dog (not allowed) that chewed siding off the back of the house.
> Here is a link to the story. https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wral.com/greenville-man-arrested-on-drug-trafficking-charges/2796776/?version=amp




What a dreadful time you had with renting!!! I`m not surprised you`d want to avoid doing that again.

We do it slightly different. We have our holiday home up in the depths of nowhere at the very top of Scotland....we have a local family who have looked after it for years and we never have to advertise as many of the same folks visit year after year.

They do a great job and we pay them to decorate and maintain it.....in 20 years we`ve never had a problem. It`s empty for the first time with the virus though. But, it`s a fun project and thankfully we have never depended on the income it brings as. But, it being so far away from us, we are thankful never to have had any issues or extra costs due to bad guests.


Good luck with the plumbing issues though.....never fun!!!





keishashadow said:


> BD cookout went well, except for the chill in the pool. One of my adult sons Had an annoying attitude, I was a hair away from showing him the door.  Let’s just say the sangria went down well after he left lol
> 
> Carole i cheated on the fruit, last week bought a few baskets of strawberries on sale & flash froze them . Usually  have lemons & apples floating about. Somebody ate the last two oranges before I repurposed them though.



Glad it went well......and sangria is always welcome!!!!! I never thought on flash freezing fruit like that????? Good idea.....

I`m not really ordering fruit right now as I don`t think the folks picking out the produce for us right now are as fussy as I am.....and the local stores don`t have a great selection. But, we always have lemons and limes......only buy oranges for sangria as no one eats them, same with apples.

I miss avocados as I`m sure they`d either pick a mushy one or a brick hard one.......thankfully everything else has been ok on delivery.



It`s Sunday already........another week completely flown by. And Bank Holiday weekend here so Kyle is off tomorrow as well.

Winds are finally dying down a bit, by tomorrow it`ll be still again, so will leave washing till tomorrow.....so it doesn`t blow away!

Spent a lot of time catching up with friends yesterday, close and in Orlando.......all on Zoom, phone or email. Folks are all so keen to get back to normal, but all are waiting a little longer to start mixing again. I have three close friends that are classed as vulnerable, so no one wants to put them at risk till the picture is a little more definite. 

We can meet up with one person from another household but as we can`t go to another country, no visits up to Scotland just yet. Looking forward to when I can go up and see my family again. It seems a long time since I`ve seen them.

Rib roast for dinner today.......lunch will be whatever........
































​


Time to start Sunday.........


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Yoo who......!



Wife had got us ice cream sundaes, and I was looking at new cameras, next thing I know, why don’t you go get in bed she says.........

Nice morning thunderstorm happening now.

We will be going out to place flowers today at some point.

We place them throughout the year not just on this weekend.

Last couple of years are tough on my wife as she had lost both Mom and Dad within a year of each other.....


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, always enjoy Schumi’s funnies.  A laugh in the early morning is always appreciated. 

A somber post from DisneyLife.  Yeah, for the first time, I don’t have my parents anymore too.  And since my dad served in WW ll, we always put a flag on the grave this time of year.  Today, there will be a flag and a flower. Hugs to your wife and hope she finds some joy today.  And yay, new camera.  I am thinking of getting one too, but then I have hundreds of pictures on my phone.  So that camera thought is fading.  We have an older Canon DSL, that still takes good pictures and we have several lenses for it, so the cost of replacing all is also somewhat keeping me from more serious thinking about.

And a Sunday is here now.  And yay,  a holiday Monday tomorrow.  While our banks will be closed, no bank holiday here, a holiday to remember all military members, including those we lost. 

And another hehe, last night little one asked me what I have planned for Sunday. I said I planned absolutely nothing. We have all the grocery items we need for now, and no trash pick up because of the holiday. So while trash will go out of the house today, and I am finishing up the wash, so I would say, we are doing nothing much is right. That to me, is a perfect Sunday.

And older one wanted his eggs Benedict today, for breakfast so was a good thing the English Muffins were buy one get one free, so we have two boxes of those muffins. Guess I need to make the sauce soon enough. It will be fine in the refrigerator, until I need to heat it. Little one’s sandwich will be egg whites, with no meat in it, and bacon on the side. She will not use the sauce either. Me, scrambled eggs with bacon and cheese, and no sauce. That’s why I enjoy a not working day breakfast. Much more cooking by me. And yes, we have enough bacon for everyone. Join in. Though I have to tell ya, the bacon cooking may not be until around lunchtime, as kids are saying breakfast, it may be more like a very late brunch time that will be our muffin eating breakfast.



Yep!  And a much lighter Sunday morning for us.  Time for tea in a quiet house, with the remote.  Absolutely perfect start to this Sunday.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 496670
> 
> 
> Hehe, always enjoy Schumi’s funnies.  A laugh in the early morning is always appreciated.
> 
> A somber post from DisneyLife.  Yeah, for the first time, I don’t have my parents anymore too.  And since my dad served in WW ll, we always put a flag on the grave this time of year.  Today, there will be a flag and a flower.
> Hugs to your wife and hope she finds some joy today.  And yay, new camera.  I am thinking of getting one too, but then I have hundreds of pictures on my phone.  So that camera thought is fading.  We have an older Canon DSL, that still takes good pictures and we have several lenses for it, so the cost of replacing all is also somewhat keeping me from more serious thinking about.
> 
> And a Sunday is here now.  And yay,  a holiday Monday tomorrow.  While our banks will be closed, no bank holiday here, a holiday to remember all military members, including those we lost.
> 
> And another hehe, last night little one asked me what I have planned for Sunday. I said I planned  absolutely nothing. We have all the grocery items we need for now, and no trash pick up because of the holiday. So while trash will go out of the house today, and I am finishing up the wash, so I would say, we are doing nothing much is right. That to me, is a perfect Sunday.
> 
> And older one wanted his eggs Benedict today, for breakfast so was a good thing the English Muffins were buy one get one free, so we have two boxes of those muffins. Guess I need to make the sauce soon enough. It will be fine in the refrigerator, until I need to heat it. Little one’s sandwich will be egg whites, with no meat in it, and bacon on the side. She will not use the sauce either. Me, scrambled eggs with bacon and cheese, and no sauce. That’s why I enjoy a not working day breakfast. Much more cooking by me. And yes, we have enough bacon for everyone. Join in. Though I have to tell ya, ithe bacon cooking may not be until around lunchtime, as kids are saying breakfast, it may be more like a very late brunch time that will be our muffin eating breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 496671
> 
> Yep!  And a much lighter Sunday morning for us.  Time for tea in a quiet house, with the remote.  Absolutely perfect start to this Sunday.



Sounds a good day Lynne. And yes, laughter is always good!!! 

One of my nicest visits to NY involved being there Memorial Weekend. It was amazing.....we saw the Blue Angels fly over the beach and I had never seen them before. We have the Red Arrows in the UK that mark special occasions. Certainly quite the experience to see them. 



Dull and grey here today.......but weirdly warm. To be nicer tomorrow.


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Memorial Day everyone. Hope it finds you with a relaxing time and in good health. Lake was fantastic yesterday.


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, Schumi seeing those planes  overhead is amazing.  They flew over our City for support of medical workers.  We did see them that amazing day.

So happy for ya, MonyK, the Lake and weather look perfect.  Enjoy your holiday weekend too.


----------



## macraven

My parental units are in Bushell in Florida.
Had their joint service in 2017


----------



## mckennarose

Morning all.....

Dreary start to the day with some sprinkles, but it should clear up.  We planted most of our veggies yesterday but now I decided to move my herb garden so we have a bit more to rearrange today.  I'm bringing out the hammock later when it's dry and parking for the rest of the day!

Youngest dd's boyfriend is coming over later for dinner (outside) and we're making Indian food.  The naan dough is made and in the fridge along with the red chili sambal that I roasted yesterday.  We just have to make the marinade and get the chicken in and do the cucumber raita.  Can't wait!  Not exactly traditional Memorial Day food, but dd requested it.  We'll grill tomorrow, not sure what yet, but definitely will grill the corn with whatever meat they dig out of the deep freeze.



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> View attachment 496632
> 
> Found this at Sam’s Club today........think I’ll be good for a while......


LOL!  We buy those!  And the big jars of garlic stuffed olives and pickles.  And sometimes cherry peppers.  I think we have a problem!


keishashadow said:


> One of my adult sons Had an annoying attitude, I was a hair away from showing him the door.


Aww, I'm sorry.  I had a friend tell me a long time ago "little kids, little problems... big kids, big problems" and it's definitely true.  Things are so much easier when they're younger and you can tell them to wise up or go to their room.  


keishashadow said:


> Let’s just say the sangria went down well after he left lol


LOL!  The sangria looked really delicious!  


Charade67 said:


> So it looks like we are in need of a new water heater. I suppose it could be worse. The plumber also checked our meter and said that it is leaking too. Guess we need to call the water company on Tuesday.


Ugh, I'm sorry to heat that.


Sue M said:


> MRose I love a good thin crust pizza! And garlic knots. My guilty pleasure when I go to an Italian restaurant in Florida. They all serve garlic knots! Unheard of here where we live. You are no fair pizza AND Reubens.


Garlic knots are embarrassingly easy to make, so I can't take any special credit for them, lol!  You really just tie them in a knot and bake them ( I use my pizza dough and bake on the stone) and then brush them with the garlic/butter when they come out.  Do you have a pizza place or bakery near you that you can buy dough off of?  We have an Italian bakery near us that does sell dough, but we make our own.  


Sue M said:


> Monday will be busy, having lunch over at friends patio. Our group is finally getting together yay! Outside on the deck, socially distant but very excited. Then later afternoon I’m getting a hair cut! Trim anyway. Just needs a bit of shape and dead ends cut. Youngest daughter and fiancé joining us for dinner.


It sounds like so much fun!
We have both my DH's birthday and my youngest dd's college graduation this week (virtual commencement) so we're trying to figure out what we're doing and if/who we will ask to come over.  Our county is going yellow next Friday, but we still have curfew and the 4 person rule in our city that, to my knowledge, hasn't been lifted yet.  I have to try to info on that this week and then put something together quickly for both of them.


Sue M said:


> Tuesday meeting a few friends in the park along the ocean inlet. There’s a great fish n chips kiosk in the park. They even have mushy peas yum! So we’re bringing our chairs and having a fish n chips picnic! Again social distancing. It will sure be good to see friends again. The new normal! Doing the same things just in a new way.


Have some fish and chips for me!  I've never had mushy peas, but I've seen them on menus.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. The cat finally settled down around 1:00 this morning. Now he's asleep in dh's recliner.  I am the only one awake right now. 

No plans at all for the holiday weekend. I wish the governor would allow the zoos to reopen.  I guess our highlight will be getting a new water heater. I should be preparing for my trip to Georgia next weekend, but that's not happening.

I would place a flag on my father's grave this weekend, but unfortunately he is burried in Georgia. He served in the Army for 22 years and some of that was during the Korean conflict. He would be 89 next month if he were still here.


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 








Read back a few pages.

Monyk great pics from the boat. Looks like you all are having a great time.

Kstar I hope baby Hopes foot is healing. Yep, those sweet little toddlers are tough.

DLP.....,hugs to your wife on the lose of her parents.


Mckennarose  hope the finger is healing good.

Schumi and Keisha the drinks look good and the food sounds yummy.

Mac one of your lost children is present and accounted for. Now for the others to check in.

Sue get together for friends meal of fish and chips sounds good minus the mushy peas for me.....LOL

Charade hubby and I owned a number of rental properties many moons ago. I was so glad to get rid of them all. To much of a headache. I’am sorry you had to deal with taking a loss on getting rid of your property.

Agavegirl thanks for opening your bag of memes.

All the memes everyone is posting does lighten the mood for sure.

Lynne Eggs Benedict and the other breakfast items for the day sound yummy. God Bless your dad for his service in WWII. So wonderful of you put to flags on his grave.

Mac you were a wonderful daughter to your parents. You honored them both by burying them at Bushnell.

Bobbie68 hope you are feeling better 

Charade God Bless your dad for his service to his country.

Have been busy.....Life does that to you. For weeks it’s nothing then all of a sudden there are more projects needing done then I thought I had to do. I like staying busy. Helps pass the time.

They have been opening businesses in stages here. So far all is well.

Have all my yearly follow ups with docs this time of year. Had one virtual visit and two actual visits. Gave lots of masks to the doc offices I visited. They were happy to have them.

Did get to the salon. All rules followed. Temp was checked on arrival. Mask worn by all. Hair stylists stations are a good distance from each other and only one client per stylist in the salon at a time.

Still making masks. I have a bunch going to pediatric center in hospital. Making some for neighbors sons baseball team.

Grandson was over for couple of days. We so enjoyed his visit. Hubby said to take him home in the Jaguar yesterday with the top down. He loved it. He told me we needed to turn on some music. So he was the Dj for the trip......we had a Corvette and a Audi that wanted to race on the highway. Never fails when in hubby’s car people want to race. The Jaguar could blow doors past both those cars, but I’am not racing anyone with my grandson in the car. I will not race period. Not worth risking life and limb.

Need to change vacation time with grandson. He received his football schedule and it does not work with the time we had in July so will have to move it.

My dad had his annual physical with bloodwork and he does have the antibodies to Covid. The doctor did the test to check to see if he had the antibodies because of Stepmom dying of Covid 2 months ago.

Going to be lazy day today. Sun is shinning today. It hit 90 degrees here yesterday. Wasn’t suppose to be that warm. Had a nice breeze so wasn’t bad.



Lots of people out with the holiday weekend here.

Going to drive to my moms grave tomorrow and replace her wreath. She loved the color purple and I found a wreath with purple flowers on it for her grave. It’s about an hours drive from here to her grave in a very small town in Kentucky.

To everyone who might be ailing or injured ( Little Hope and Mckennarose) and others get well soon.




To all the Sans family have a wonderful Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

mrose......my naan bread never turn out as good as our Indian restaurants......they stay kind of flat and don't puff up......I gave up and just get them from there if I`m cooking my own Indian food.....and glad your restrictions are easing...it`ll be nice to see your celebrations with other family members too.....


Robo.....good to see you......and I`m with you....leave off the mushy peas.....yuk......they`re popular over here with fish and chip places.....no thanks!!! Glad you`re doing well and keeping busy.....




Wasn't it someone`s birthday today???? Or someone`s child`s birthday??? 

Too many posts to go back through, but I`m sure someone said today...…….or.....oops....have I forgotten a friends birthday!!!! 

Must go check notebook.......

Sun is shining again here......and wind has almost gone......finally!!!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Schumi 


Was it Keisha’s hubby’s birthday? Think I read she was having a birthday barbecue for him this weekend.

Happy birthday to Keisha hubby


----------



## schumigirl

No I knew about Keisha`s family celebrations......I keep thinking I`ve missed someone......

Maybe mac will remember.......


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, so glad you checked in, and so nice to remember mom with pretty wreath.  

Think it was McK’s DH birthday and now I think she said a graduation to celebrate too, I think she said both were last week.

Yeah, I am lazy right now. Wash done, breakfast done, kids did get up earlier than I thought. Guess the smell of coffee did it. LoL. Both iced their coffee. It is a bit cooler, but no rain so far. The weather guy said chance of rain later in the day. No matter, no reason to go out today.

Time for more tea and a search for something sweet.

Good Morning homies, well at least for about 45 minutes more for those of us in the EDT zone.


----------



## macraven

I’m tied up on the Dis but reading here when i can to stay current.


Janets main squeeze had his bd earlier this month
And Lynne was on the mark for Mrose better half.


----------



## keishashadow

I made like an orca in our pool. Water got so cold, refused to un-beach from my raft.  Made the mistake of heading up to Ross to see if any outdoor furniture cushions available.  Ugly crowd all the way ‘round, quickly left.  Will wait for senior hours on Tuesday





Sue M said:


> Keisha sounds like drama bbq. Glad you enjoyed that sangria!
> Never thought about it but you don’t hear much about home robbery these days. But I think porch pirates are still at it. Was on dog walk the other day and saw 2 discarded boxes on the curb. One from Lush and the other from Amazon.


Appears i am a horrible influence & guilty of educating my GD as to “unsavory” things, according to the perfect Grandma (she who hasn’t stepped up to watch said child more than a handful of times in her nearly 10 ten years.

porch pirates (told GD to take in packages to her house when we stopped mid day for something last week) 

& strippers (explaining why cardiB was, well, cardiB and I’d prefer she not emulate her nor any of the Kardashians).  

Her parents thought it was hysterical, said they wished they had caught the look of horror on the other G’s face.  

Ain’t I special?



schumigirl said:


> only buy oranges for sangria as no one eats them, same with apples.


Oranges go pretty good with some beer...Blue Moon especially


Lynne G said:


> And older one wanted his eggs Benedict today, for breakfast so was a good thing the English Muffins were buy one get one free, so we have two boxes of those muffins. Guess I need to make the sauce soon enough. It will be fine in the refrigerator, until I need to heat it. Little one’s sandwich will be egg whites, with no meat in it, and bacon on the side. She will not use the sauce either. Me, scrambled eggs with bacon and cheese, and no sauce. That’s why I enjoy a not working day breakfast. Much more cooking by me. And yes, we have enough bacon for everyone. Join in. Though I have to tell ya, the bacon cooking may not be until around lunchtime, as kids are saying breakfast, it may be more like a very late brunch time that will be our muffin eating breakfast.


Hey, i want eggs Benedict every morning but only time I find them is on a cruise ship buffet lol. 

Have tried to make them several times.  Sadly, can’t poach an egg correctly  or not ‘break’ a Benedict sauce to save my life.


Charade67 said:


> I guess our highlight will be getting a new water heater. I should be preparing for my trip to Georgia next weekend, but that's not happening.


Sorry on both accounts.  Not sure why but I’ve always tended to take it personal when the hot water tank dies.  Such a mess when it leaks & annoying to not have hot water until a plumber magically appears.  We have strict rules in county...has to be a master plumber, overflow tank etc.


Robo56 said:


> Have all my yearly follow ups with docs this time of year. Had one virtual visit and two actual visits. Gave lots of masks to the doc offices I visited. They were happy to have them.
> 
> Did get to the salon. All rules followed. Temp was checked on arrival. Mask worn by all. Hair stylists stations are a good distance from each other and only one client per stylist in the salon at a time.
> 
> Still making masks. I have a bunch going to pediatric center in hospital. Making some for neighbors sons baseball team.


I’m still a bit nervous to make my needed appts.  Were you satisfied with the VR ones?  Not sure what to make of that concept.

Nice score on the salon appt.  just saw on news a hairdresser went to work for 8 days and infect 90 something clients.  Ugh


Robo56 said:


> Was it Keisha’s hubby’s birthday? Think I read she was having a birthday barbecue for him this weekend.
> 
> Happy birthday to Keisha hubby


We draw out all celebrations in my family , they aren’t until this week.  Typically, have a dual party on Memorial Day weekend.


macraven said:


> Janets main squeeze had his bd earlier this month
> And Lynne was on the mark for Mrose better half.


Yeah, but Dave’s is this week


----------



## macraven

Dang I was wrong in when for Dave!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, at least the neighbor fireworks are starting earlier tonight.  So much for a quiet night.  Ugh M80’s are the worse.


----------



## mckennarose

Hi all...
re: special events in the McKenna household; DH's birthday is coming up this week, as is my youngest dd's graduation.  We're looking at trying to do something next weekend for both of them.

Didn't do much today except for cooking dinner.  It was a nice day, hope everyone had a nice day also.


----------



## mckennarose

And Happy Birthday to Keisha's hubby!


----------



## macraven

Hope Mr Keisha has a super birthday !


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Doing a quick stop in.

I just wanted to wish everyone a wonderful memorial day holiday tomorrow.  So many celebrations that are being celebrated!!!  To everyone with family members that have served in all the different divisions of that army, how proud you all are!!!  It is certainly an achievement to be proud of!  I hope everyone gets to enjoy  wonderful weekend!

We enjoyed our weekend here.  We had some lazy moments, but got some things done around the yard and house.  

We were gifted with DH's mom's boat from the sale of the lake lot ( what would have been his parents retirement home )  and on Friday we finally got everything finally sorted to make it ours.  It was kind of ironic that we got everything finalised on his DM's birthday.  She would have been 65!  We got to take the boat out today, and his DM must have been watching over us, as we had extremely good luck catching lots that were not big enough for us to keep, but we did manage to catch 2 that were in the size ranges that we could keep!  So we had a good fish fry for supper tonight!  

Back to work tomorrow   The weekend flew by again.  Hopefully the weather holds up, and I can get out and do some walking.  Enjoy all the warmer weather, and soak in all the sunlight and green that surrounds us right now.  

Goodnight everyone!!!!  I hope everyone has a great day off tomorrow!


----------



## schumigirl

Belated  to cam757 son...…...it was his 14th Birthday yesterday...….







I looked back through the posts...….

Hope he had a lovely day cam...….


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha....I like your style...….keep the celebrations going.....it`s nice they still have their birthdays to look forward to this week!!!!

Yes, I would have loved to have the other "G"s face too.......lol...…oh I remember the first time Tom ordered a Blue Moon and there was a huge wedge of orange in it......he was like...…whaaaat......but he liked it...…..


mrose......you have some nice celebrations coming up this week...…and two lovely celebrations too!!! You`ll come up with something lovely I`m sure.......



pumpkin........that sounds lovley and kind of bittersweet at the same time for you with the boat. And 65, my goodness......that`s so young  

And nice catch on the fish!!!!! It sounds lovely...…

Sorry you`re at work today, hope it passes quickly......





Holiday Monday on both sides today........ours isn`t as grand as Memorial Day, just a regular Bank Holiday........

And it is gorgeous...….it is going to be a beautiful day, so we plan to do nothing except sit in the garden and barbecue lunch and dinner........blackened shrimp for lunch and a mix of meats for dinner. 

Unfortunately the crowds will be out in force despite being asked not to...…it`s a worry all these gatherings so soon. 

There`s talk of diabetics being held under extra lockdown which will affect a couple of my friends, so hope they don`t feel the need. My mum is under lockdown still as she is over 70, I think that`ll be around 12 weeks they`ve not been allowed out...…she`s been so good though and followed the rules to the letter. 

But, for us....it`s the garden  Have to go hunt out the sun screen......






































​


----------



## Robo56

Happy Memorial Day Sans family


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, another day to be up early, but not moving fast.  Sweet.  

And while that 80 degree day is now going to be a high of 75, the nicest of the holiday weekend said the weather lady. Thus, while the pool may still be chillier than want, older one took out his bathing suit last night. I am sure littke one will wear hers too. Me, shorts so I can at least walk into the water on the first two steps. See, on the low end of the pool, my Dsis made the entry huge wide steps, so that when my mom could enter easy, and way wide enough for a wheelchair, which is how mom entered the water last summer.

That’s about all we are doing.  We will bring food with us, as Dsis has a grill in the pool area, so older one can grill up burgers I made and some hotdogs. Then I made a fresh fruit salad with the fruit I bought the last 2 days, and made pasta salad too.  Bought chips and coleslaw, so that should do it.  And cut up some vegetables to snack on as the grilling is bring done.  I much rather do lunch than dinner, as yes the work routine continues tomorrow.

And yay yay yay, for all the happy birthday family homies and woot to the graduation guy., well done!


----------



## schumigirl

That’s what we‘re doing Lynne......the meats are ready to go and I’ve made up pasta salad, potato salad and cous cous.......spicy and fruity at the same time.


Glad the weather seems to be good all over today.......although just looked at the live harbour camera where my mum lives and it is darn miserable up there! Glad I’m not there......

Pepsi with ice and lemon is being poured for me right now.......


----------



## macraven

My mom was a veteran and I display her flag each Memorial Day

I gave my dads flag to my brother and he displays it at his home

At the end of the day, flags are returned to their case.

Since it is just Mr Mac and myself at home, no big meal but left over pizza from last night.

Hope all the homies have a great Memorial Day!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Happy Memorial Day everyone! Just had a wonderful weekend hanging out with my brother and his family for the first time in 3 months so it was great spending time with my awesome nephews! Weather was good yesterday so got some nice boating and sun lounger time in. 

Going to use the time off today to tackle some of my garden beds. Thinking we’ll grill some bratwursts for lunch and pork chops for dinner. 

Have a great Monday!!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Another day of nothing planned to do. We are just waiting to find out when the plumber will come out and replace the water heater.

I might try to finish my latest puzzle today. Dh and I worked on it for a few hours yesterday. We still have 3 more unfinished ones and another on order.



Robo56 said:


> Grandson was over for couple of days. We so enjoyed his visit. Hubby said to take him home in the Jaguar yesterday with the top down. He loved it. He told me we needed to turn on some music. So he was the Dj for the trip......we had a Corvette and a Audi that wanted to race on the highway. Never fails when in hubby’s car people want to race. The Jaguar could blow doors past both those cars, but I’am not racing anyone with my grandson in the car. I will not race period. Not worth risking life and limb.


 This reminded me of the State Farm commercial where the guy refuses to race someone because he didn't want to mess with his discount.



schumigirl said:


> .my naan bread never turn out as good as our Indian restaurants......they stay kind of flat and don't puff up...


I want to try naan bread sometime. One of our new therapists was going to bring some Indian food to the office. She went on maternity leave in mid November and hasn't come back to the office yet thanks to the Covid virus.




schumigirl said:


> ..leave off the mushy peas.....yuk......they`re popular over here with fish and chip places.....no thanks!!!


 I have never heard of this before, but it sounds disgusting. I can't stand peas in their regular form.



keishashadow said:


> Appears i am a horrible influence & guilty of educating my GD as to “unsavory” things, according to the perfect Grandma (she who hasn’t stepped up to watch said child more than a handful of times in her nearly 10 ten years.
> 
> porch pirates (told GD to take in packages to her house when we stopped mid day for something last week)
> 
> & strippers (explaining why cardiB was, well, cardiB and I’d prefer she not emulate her nor any of the Kardashians).
> 
> Her parents thought it was hysterical, said they wished they had caught the look of horror on the other G’s face.


 I only vaguely know what a cardiB is, and I'm not sure if B does.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> We were gifted with DH's mom's boat from the sale of the lake lot





Pumpkin1172 said:


> but we did manage to catch 2 that were in the size ranges that we could keep! So we had a good fish fry for supper tonight!


How cool. Congrats on your catch.

Did you know that in addition to Memorial Day today is also National Tap Dance Day?


----------



## Lynne G

Well, I can’t tap dance, but do have flags that were placed on the grave yesterday.  Hugs Mac, very nice you and your DB share the memory of your parental units with

Hope the plumber comes soon. I guess I am lucky, my two DB’s helped put ours in. 

Schumi, yay, a grilling day for you too.  I like this time of year, when we can cook and eat outside.  

Elsa, so happy you were able to enjoy a visit from family, and nephews, how fun.

Made cheesy, red peppers scrambled eggs and home fries, the latter requested by little one.  No bacon, all gone yesterday, and eh, may pick up some more later in the week.  Was in the mood, so waffles were made as well.  Full, and enjoying some relaxing.  How nice a Monday.


----------



## Sue M

Monaklyn nice to see you enjoying the cabin!

MRose there used to be a bakery here that had pizzadough. But it closed.
Our Province just went to stage 2, so some things are lifting. However we’re being a little conservative and keeping lunch outside and sitting 6’ apart. Hair & nail salons open with restrictions, same with restaurants and stores.  I guess Yellow is like stage 2?

Sounds like DH and me may share a birthday!

Charade glad kitty gave up the hunt!

Robo sounds like you had a fun drive home with grandson! I’m looking forward to my haircut today! We are told to wait in car and they’ll text when it’s time to come in.

Schumi it’s my birthday today 

Keisha that must have been a very interesting family get together That’s horrible about hairdresser infecting so many clients. This virus is so scary esp since you can have it but be asymptomatic.

 To Keisha and M Rose hubbies! And to Cam’s son.

Pumpkin it does sound like DM was watching over you all. 65 way too soon. 
Weather here is gloomy today. Rain. Yuck.

Lynne sounds like you had a nice holiday pool day!
We had our holiday last week. Victoria Day.

Charade you either love or hate the mushy peas lol. They’re quite common here in the fish and chips places. 
I have no idea what a cardiB is either lol. I just thought it was a name.

I smell the bacon cooking!  Yum. Birthday breakfast lol!


----------



## Charade67

Change in plans. Since today is a holiday, and it’s not an emergency, we will get the water heater tomorrow.

Lynne, I can’t tap either, but B has been doing it for the past 14 years.


----------



## macraven

to Sue!

Just for you and you do not have to share


----------



## Sue M

Thanks Mac & Charade!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Happy birthday Sue!


----------



## Lynne G

A very  to Sue!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> to Sue!
> 
> Just for you and you do not have to share




A very Happy Birthday indeed!!!!!


Was going through some emails and seems I’ve gotten a couple of updates one is a pass holder email saying your invited to experience the reopening, then another one  saying we are invited to be special guests if we can attend and some other information along with it.

Look to be about the same one is just a little more fancy I guess....

Too bad schedule doesn’t fit as I’d almost consider going......

We plan on letting the dust settle and we have plenty planned for later this year.


----------



## schumigirl

mac.....pizza is always good!! Any occasion, it’ll work......


Elsa.....sounds a lovely weekend.......always nice to spend time with family......pork chops were part of our meat selection tonight.....I’m not a big fan unless they are coated in something, so made a spicy bbq sauce and they were lovely!



Charade.......naan breads are nice with curry. I don’t really like the plain ones. We usually order one called peshwari naan which has coconut, sugar, sultanas and thin almonds in it, we leave the almonds out......but it’s a delicious complement to the hot curry......And mushy peas are vile. Classic with fish and chips in this country, but I don’t like peas anyway. So hardly going to like mushy ones.



Lynne....yes, bbq season is fabulous! Love it......food sounds nice....missing bacon though.......lol........Enjoy pool time today.....



Sue.......Happy Birthday.....hope it was a nice day.




Annoying to get invited to the AP opening of the parks and you can’t make it.........I wish we could go.......

Also been getting several questionnaires over the last week about Universal/hotels and so on.......quite interesting.

Dinner was lovely.......sitting out in the sun, or in the shade in our case.......is perfect. Quite full up.......but, pot of tea time......

My hair has gone a little off today.......roots are starting to show and it’s grown massively in last two weeks. I need to cut it as it’s going to be mid July before salons open. Will make sure I don’t enjoy a glass or two of wine first and then decide to have a go......lol......

Time for tea........


----------



## Lynne G

Upside down, but pool is 74, so nice afternoon to take a dip. That is after a very gray and gloomy morning.

What a beautiful sky:


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 496965
> 
> Upside down, but pool is 74, so nice afternoon to take a dip. That is after a very gray and gloomy morning.
> 
> What a beautiful sky:
> View attachment 496966



lol.......might be upside down but lovely pictures Lynne......yes, the sky is beautiful.....


----------



## macraven

I have been catching up and writing out a future thread that will be a temp stickie.

In between doing that and writing emails to a peep, I started to come here to read a few minutes ago.

Could not get into the disboards then.
Received a message to sign in which I did but saw a note  invalid password....

Apparently my pw did not work so had to sign up for the disboards...... first time this has happened to me.
Had to wait to get the link for joining the Disboards.

and I lost all that I had written for the new sticky I’ll have up June 1
Discovered that once I was approved to join the Disboards.

Going to play ketchup to see what I’ve missed today here.


----------



## schumigirl

Oh I hate when you lose all that you had done. So time consuming.

I remember when I used to use Photobucket for the trip report pictures, it was dreadful for being painfully slow, and back then I believe the Dis was having glitches.....so I’d write it all out and then it would be gone.......so frustrating.

Look forward to the sticky, hopefully we’ll get some good reports from folks that will be there.




Tom just reminded me it was a year ago today we picked up the new Porsche.........a year seems to have flown past!! Poor car will be feeling a little redundant these last weeks......think we’ve put fuel in it about three times in 5 weeks......and it’s a very thirsty car!!!

Will maybe go out a long drive somewhere this week......long as we don’t leave the country, we’ll be ok.

Almost 10pm and still so light outside. We barely get a few hours of darkness now.......but less than 4 weeks till the longest day.......then the nights really do draw in........  

Actually mac, I just tried to use a smilie and said oops we ran into some problems.......I had to accept cookies to post. That’s never happened before.

Is there a glitch on the site tonight?

Edit......seems ok now.......


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

A friend at Citywalk just sent me a couple of Snapchat vids........

So exciting just to hear the sounds of CityWalk!!!!!!!!!!


New York strips and baked potatoes with garlic broccoli and salad for dinner tonight, strips will go on the grill in about an hour, baked potatoes are in, cheesecake for dessert!


----------



## macraven

Set another plate or two
Company coming for dinner....


----------



## schumigirl

Too much time on my hands.......

Looking at buying a new Sous vide machine. The one we had was mid range and it worked fine, till I broke it......  I really shouldn’t be allowed out at times!!!

But, looking at a more technical version with more things to play with and thinking we’d quite like this one.........I do remember Mad Hattered using one a lot........

Must admit I can see why Amazon have done so well over these lockdown weeks!!!

Loving watching The Last Kingdom on Netflix.......bit gruesome at times, but excellent story.


----------



## cam757

Happy Memorial Day!! Hope everyone has had a nice weekend. 

Yesterday was DS's 14th bday. It was a little chilly out so we ended up ordering pizza and having the grandparents and my DB come over. DS wants to build a gaming computer so he got mainly money to buy his parts. He was happy. I made him lemon cake and I found this candy cake on Pinterest that I made. He loved it!


Had my hair done on Thursday and DS and DH were finally able to get their hair cut on Saturday. Masks and temp checks required for all. So nice to feel groomed again.

We did get a sad call from our son's school on Friday. The man who sat at the front desk to sign kids in and out of school passed away from complications of COVID. He would have turned 47 in a couple of weeks. Not sure if he had underlying medical issues. He was a nice guy. Always a pleasure to talk to. Very sad. 

Nice day today. Around 70 and sunny this afternoon. Beats the 4 days of rain and wind we had last week. Bring on the heat!

Diet has been on hold. Will pick it up again on Wednesday when I go back to work. Too many temptations to clear out after the bday party. 



Charade67 said:


> I have lost my mind. I decided I would organize our spare bedroom. It is sort of a bedroom/office/catch all space. I am now surrounded by stuff. I have decided that we have way too much stuff we don’t need. I can’t get rid of most of it because it belongs to dh.




Sounds like my spare room. A complete catch all. 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Best tenants we had believe it or not was a couple of college girls, always paid on time and kept the house in very good shape, had a druggy couple (we did background checks and nothing came up) that actually sold all of our appliances in our house so they could get more supplies for themselves......it’s a very interesting business.....



Wow!! That is crazy. I have a friend who has a beach house on the Outer Banks. She only rented it to friends and friends of friends. A woman rented it for the week but unbeknownst to my friend the rental was for her son and his friends. While they were there they tried to steam crabs in the dishwasher and of course ruined the dishwasher. The mother had to pay for the replacement. One of the many reasons she does not rent it out any longer. 



schumigirl said:


> Belated  to cam757 son...…...it was his 14th Birthday yesterday...….



Thank you!!! 



schumigirl said:


> There`s talk of diabetics being held under extra lockdown which will affect a couple of my friends, so hope they don`t feel the need. My mum is under lockdown still as she is over 70, I think that`ll be around 12 weeks they`ve not been allowed out...…she`s been so good though and followed the rules to the letter.



My mom's "boyfriend" has severe diabetes. He lives about an hour away from her and they have not seen each other in 2 months. He is being extra cautious because of his diabetes and I don't blame him. He gets a cold at the drop of a hat anyway.


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Happy Memorial Day!! Hope everyone has had a nice weekend.
> 
> Yesterday was DS's 14th bday. It was a little chilly out so we ended up ordering pizza and having the grandparents and my DB come over. DS wants to build a gaming computer so he got mainly money to buy his parts. He was happy. I made him lemon cake and I found this candy cake on Pinterest that I made. He loved it.
> 
> Had my hair done on Thursday and DS and DH were finally able to get their hair cut on Saturday. Masks and temp checks required for all. So nice to feel groomed again.
> 
> We did get a sad call from our son's school on Friday. The man who sat at the front desk to sign kids in and out of school passed away from complications of COVID. He would have turned 47 in a couple of weeks. Not sure if he had underlying medical issues. He was a nice guy. Always a pleasure to talk to. Very sad.
> 
> Nice day today. Around 70 and sunny this afternoon. Beats the 4 days of rain and wind we had last week. Bring on the heat!
> 
> Diet has been on hold. Will pick it up again on Wednesday when I go back to work. Too many temptations to clear out after the bday party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like my spare room. A complete catch all.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! That is crazy. I have a friend who has a beach house on the Outer Banks. She only rented it to friends and friends of friends. A woman rented it for the week but unbeknownst to my friend the rental was for her son and his friends. While they were there they tried to steam crabs in the dishwasher and of course ruined the dishwasher. The mother had to pay for the replacement. One of the many reasons she does not rent it out any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My mom's "boyfriend" has severe diabetes. He lives about an hour away from her and they have not seen each other in 2 months. He is being extra cautious because of his diabetes and I don't blame him. He gets a cold at the drop of a hat anyway.



Ahh, you’re welcome!!!

Love the picture of the candy........and his birthday sounded lovely cam.......

I‘m so jealous you had your hair done!!! Hope you’re happy with it.....and how sad about the man who passed. Dreadful. Goodness 47 years old is shocking.

Oh goodness they are being careful aren’t they. It’s the right thing to do of course being more vulnerable. Hope they can see each other soon.......

Diet??? Is that one of those horrible four lettered words


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Set another plate or two
> Company coming for dinner....




You bet Mac anytime, we always have plenty of beef here!!!

We live in Nebraska where there is plenty of great beef!

We also have plenty of bacon, I try not to make mention of it when I see other peeps talking about bacon, I’d be embarrassed to disclose how much bacon we consume on any given week in my house...  

My baked potatoes will have bacon on them, yup had bacon for breakfast today and bacon on a chicken bacon ranch salad for lunch........

Have to do something to keep my awesome figure!


----------



## Lynne G

Shockingly, no one asking about what for dinner.  Guess I better get going for something.  Baked taters sound good.  Easy in microwave.  Yeah, lazy and too hot to light the oven.  Think there may be chicken, so that or ham, of which the latter little one will not eat.  Hmm.  Cheese and bacon on those taters, hey maybe that will be just the meal.


----------



## macraven

Happy belated birthday to cams boy


----------



## Lynne G

Cool candy cake for birthday boy!  Big happy birthday to Cam’s DS.  14, woot!


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Just stopping by real quick to wish everyone a Happy Memorial Day.  I have made a mess in my front yard this weekend. Do not think there are enough hours left today to finish.


----------



## mckennarose

Finally catching up!  Sounds like everyone had a busy, but lovely weekend!  We did too.

Today we finished some yard work..... I decided to move my entire herb garden which wound up being a big project.  But we weren't going anywhere today or doing anything so it was fine.  My sister stopped by with her new puppy, my eldest dd and her hubby stopped by and we all had a nice visit in the yard.  I saw my dad for a bit (they live a few houses down so I walked to his garden).  He's 80 years old and an Army Veteran, God love him!  

Youngest dd, hubby and I had our own little cookout for dinner; corn on the cob, potatoes on the grill and smoked pork chops.  We usually have a big Memorial Day party and we got some really really nice texts from friends who were missing our annual party.  It was nice to be missed, as strange as that sounds!

Then we took the top off the jeep and took a ride to see eldest dd and son in law's bees and garden.  He's beekeeping and we wanted to see how they were doing as they're new.

Then back home and I poured a drink..... orange vodka and mandarin orange seltzer.  Again.... no name but I leave that to DLPN!  DLPN: what say you?  The raspberry vodka and raspberry seltzer he named "relaxation".

I buy flavored, unsweetened seltzer because I will drink soda if I have it here... I have no control!  But when I add alcohol to it I have to add simple syrup.



Lynne G said:


> Ah, at least the neighbor fireworks are starting earlier tonight.  So much for a quiet night.  Ugh M80’s are the worse.


We have some going off here too tonight.  Ugh!



macraven said:


> My mom was a veteran and I display her flag each Memorial Day
> 
> I gave my dads flag to my brother and he displays it at his home


What a lovely tribute to them both.


Charade67 said:


> Did you know that in addition to Memorial Day today is also National Tap Dance Day?


Interesting!  My youngest was our tap dancer.  15 years!  She had two years of ballet before that, because it was "required" at her dance studio, but she wanted to start with tap and couldn't.  So 17 years of dance total.  Having daughters, I was a dance mom.. but not a crazy one!  


Sue M said:


> Sounds like DH and me may share a birthday!


  



macraven said:


> Received a message to sign in which I did but saw a note invalid password....


I had to log in too.  I wonder if they updated the site or something?


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> cheesecake for dessert!


I'm a few hours late but I hope you saved me a piece!


schumigirl said:


> Looking at buying a new Sous vide machine. The one we had was mid range and it worked fine, till I broke it......  I really shouldn’t be allowed out at times!!!


I'm on the fence on buying one... did you use it frequently?  


cam757 said:


> Yesterday was DS's 14th bday. It was a little chilly out so we ended up ordering pizza and having the grandparents and my DB come over. DS wants to build a gaming computer so he got mainly money to buy his parts. He was happy. I made him lemon cake and I found this candy cake on Pinterest that I made. He loved it!


Happy birthday to your son!  What a nice candy cake!


cam757 said:


> The man who sat at the front desk to sign kids in and out of school passed away from complications of COVID


I'm sorry to hear that.  

I hope everyone has a relaxing evening!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh more fireworks and another couple M80’s.  Joy.  Ohh maybe they are done?  Yeah, McK, lucky us, with the fireworks.  Oops, spoke too soon, more fireworks being heard.  Sigh.


----------



## keishashadow

Never forget their sacrifices...

"Our nation owes a debt to its fallen heroes that we can never fully repay." - Barack Obama



Lynne G said:


> Ah, at least the neighbor fireworks are starting earlier tonight.  So much for a quiet night.  Ugh M80’s are the worse.


It’s been quite active here this year too, assume due to the fact fireworks are now legal in PA


mckennarose said:


> Hi all...
> re: special events in the McKenna household; DH's birthday is coming up this week, as is my youngest dd's graduation.  We're looking at trying to do something next weekend for both of them.
> 
> Didn't do much today except for cooking dinner.  It was a nice day, hope everyone had a nice day also.


Woo-hoo...appears this is a great week for birthdays 

I’m sure you have mixed emotions re your DD’s graduation, hopefully you can celebrate when the time is right.


mckennarose said:


> And Happy Birthday to Keisha's hubby!


Soon 


macraven said:


> Hope Mr Keisha has a super birthday !


He will 


schumigirl said:


> Keisha....I like your style...….keep the celebrations going.....it`s nice they still have their birthdays to look forward to this week!!!!


Honestly, this may be my best year for dragging them out hahaha


schumigirl said:


> My mum is under lockdown still as she is over 70, I think that`ll be around 12 weeks they`ve not been allowed out...…she`s been so good though and followed the rules to the letter.


Good for her, anecdotally I’m hearing many of the elderly have discounted CV-19 as ‘a nothing’ & are disregarding social distancing.


Lynne G said:


> That’s about all we are doing. We will bring food with us, as Dsis has a grill in the pool area, so older one can grill up burgers I made and some hotdogs. Then I made a fresh fruit salad with the fruit I bought the last 2 days, and made pasta salad too. Bought chips and coleslaw, so that should do it. And cut up some vegetables to snack on as the grilling is bring done. I much rather do lunch than dinner, as yes the work routine continues tomorrow.


Sounds like a great day all the way around around.  That is a beautiful pool!


schumigirl said:


> That’s what we‘re doing Lynne......the meats are ready to go and I’ve made up pasta salad, potato salad and cous cous.......spicy and fruity at the same time.


Yum, sounds good. 

I made potato salad & country ribs for me, the mr enjoyed BBQ chicken & a baked tater & more corn on cob


Charade67 said:


> I only vaguely know what a cardiB is, and I'm not sure if B does.


It’s a who . If i see one more news account on the tube re her full back tattoo or Brazilian wax I may scream.  


Sue M said:


> Keisha that must have been a very interesting family get together That’s horrible about hairdresser infecting so many clients. This virus is so scary esp since you can have it but be asymptomatic.


Oh the other G would never deign to address her concerns directly to me.  She was venting to my kids, they couldn’t wait to share it with me and get a good laugh fest out of it.  





DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Was going through some emails and seems I’ve gotten a couple of updates one is a pass holder email saying your invited to experience the reopening, then another one saying we are invited to be special guests if we can attend and some other information along with it.


Didn’t receive the 2nd one, makes sense...red-headed stepchild and all 


schumigirl said:


> My hair has gone a little off today.......roots are starting to show and it’s grown massively in last two weeks. I need to cut it as it’s going to be mid July before salons open. Will make sure I don’t enjoy a glass or two of wine first and then decide to have a go......lol......


And so...it begins.  I still can’t believe you are brave/talented enough to cut anything more than the bangs.  I’ve gone to pros who can’t pull off a decent blunt cut.

Do admit to watching videos on youtube as to how to highlight hair with a disposable butter knife of all things.  Oh, so tempted to even grab one of the drug store caps/frost kits.



macraven said:


> I have been catching up and writing out a future thread that will be a temp stickie.
> 
> In between doing that and writing emails to a peep, I started to come here to read a few minutes ago.
> 
> Could not get into the disboards then.
> Received a message to sign in which I did but saw a note  invalid password....
> 
> Apparently my pw did not work so had to sign up for the disboards...... first time this has happened to me.
> Had to wait to get the link for joining the Disboards.
> 
> and I lost all that I had written for the new sticky I’ll have up June 1
> Discovered that once I was approved to join the Disboards.
> 
> Going to play ketchup to see what I’ve missed today here.


That’s frustrating.  I’ve taken to setting up things in “Notes” on phone or ipad then copying & pasting where ever.  

I had to sign in here today, first time in ages.  Took a hot minute to remember my PW.  



schumigirl said:


> Looking at buying a new Sous vide machine. The one we had was mid range and it worked fine, till I broke it......  I really shouldn’t be allowed out at times!!!


Fancy stuff, rather intimidating to me, same as air fryer lol


cam757 said:


> Yesterday was DS's 14th bday. It was a little chilly out so we ended up ordering pizza and having the grandparents and my DB come over. DS wants to build a gaming computer so he got mainly money to buy his parts. He was happy. I made him lemon cake and I found this candy cake on Pinterest that I made. He loved it!


Aw, way to make his BD special in these trying times!  Happy happy to your DS.


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Ooh more fireworks and another couple M80’s. Joy. Ohh maybe they are done? Yeah, McK, lucky us, with the fireworks. Oops, spoke too soon, more fireworks being heard. Sigh.


So far no M80's.... but the night is young.



keishashadow said:


> It’s a who . If i see one more news account on the tube re her full back tattoo or Brazilian wax I may scream.


Is it sad that I know who she is?  But re: the brazilian... lol!!!  


keishashadow said:


> Do admit to watching videos on youtube as to how to highlight hair with a disposable butter knife of all things. Oh, so tempted to even grab one of the drug store caps/frost kits.


As your friend, I'm staging an intervention.... NO!


Don't be "that lady"...


----------



## keishashadow

Hahahahahaha...

I was more like...ouch


----------



## mckennarose

keishashadow said:


> Hahahahahaha...
> 
> I was more like...ouch


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. We had a fun adventure tonight assembling a puzzle. Dh hato work, so B decided to help me finish it. We got down to the last piece and couldn’t find it. We searched everywhere and dh even looked through the trash. I finally found the missing piece camouflaged on top of the puzzle.




schumigirl said:


> We usually order one called peshwari naan which has coconut, sugar, sultanas and thin almonds in it, we leave the almonds out......but it’s a delicious complement to the hot curry.....


That sounds really good. I still haven’t tried curry.



macraven said:


> Could not get into the disboards then.
> Received a message to sign in which I did but saw a note invalid password....


 I had to sign in again too.



schumigirl said:


> Must admit I can see why Amazon have done so well over these lockdown weeks!!!


 I have bought way too much stuff during the past couple of months.



cam757 said:


> Yesterday was DS's 14th bday.


Happy birthday to him.



cam757 said:


> We did get a sad call from our son's school on Friday. The man who sat at the front desk to sign kids in and out of school passed away from complications of COVID. He would have turned 47 in a couple of weeks. Not sure if he had underlying medical issues. He was a nice guy. Always a pleasure to talk to. Very sad.


 So sorry to hear this.



mckennarose said:


> Interesting! My youngest was our tap dancer. 15 years! She had two years of ballet before that, because it was "required" at her dance studio, but she wanted to start with tap and couldn't. So 17 years of dance total. Having daughters, I was a dance mom.. but not a crazy one!


I was a dance mom for 15 years. B didn’t compete, so I didn’t have to deal with that craziness. She took ballet from age 4 until she graduated high school and tap from age 5 until graduation. She has also taken jazz, lyrical, hip hop, and musical theater.



keishashadow said:


> Do admit to watching videos on youtube as to how to highlight hair with a disposable butter knife of all things. Oh, so tempted to even grab one of the drug store caps/frost kits.


I’ve seen several videos of women  giving themselves haircuts with disastrous results. I’ll stick with a professional.

I should go to bed since I have to go to work tomorrow morning. Here is the latest puzzle.


----------



## macraven

Reading thru the posts, I notice I was not the only one to have to sign in to pull up the disboards.

but none had to change their pw and sign up for the Dis....
except me.

I’ve given up looking for a beauty shop for a color and cut
Will go shopping and look for hats.


----------



## macraven

I’m now starting to read the 4 forums which I do once a day.
I will be up for another hour so this means I will miss schumi’s bacon in the morning.

I know it will all be gone before I get back here ...


----------



## Pumpkin1172

making a quick stop in!!!



Lynne G said:


> That’s about all we are doing. We will bring food with us, as Dsis has a grill in the pool area, so older one can grill up burgers I made and some hotdogs. Then I made a fresh fruit salad with the fruit I bought the last 2 days, and made pasta salad too. Bought chips and coleslaw, so that should do it. And cut up some vegetables to snack on as the grilling is bring done. I much rather do lunch than dinner, as yes the work routine continues tomorrow


Yum...your whole day sounds like it was wonderful.  


schumigirl said:


> Glad the weather seems to be good all over today.......although just looked at the live harbour camera where my mum lives and it is darn miserable up there! Glad I’m not there......


It's hard when the parents live so far away.  It is especially not easy when they are older.  It seems the roles reverse where we worry about them.  
Your curry sounds delicious.  I have not tired a curry yet.  I finally got the family to like butter chicken.  Maybe I can try a curry one night. I have not tried the sous vide method...yet.   I have that function on my instant pot, but haven't been brave enough to try it.  Maybe over the winter on a weekend when I can take my time and really learn about it.  


macraven said:


> My mom was a veteran and I display her flag each Memorial Day
> 
> I gave my dads flag to my brother and he displays it at his home
> 
> At the end of the day, flags are returned to their case.


What a wonderful way to honor them.  


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Going to use the time off today to tackle some of my garden beds.


Garden beds are a great way to spend some days.  It is so good for the soul to reconnect with the earth 


Charade67 said:


> Good morning. Another day of nothing planned to do. We are just waiting to find out when the plumber will come out and replace the water heater.


That is not fun.  I'm glad you are waiting until tomorrow, to save some $$$ if you can go without hot water for one more day.  
I know that they hubby always gives customers the option of not having someone do a job that might cost them extra if he thinks that maybe it could wait for one day until they don't have to pay for someone to come on a holiday day 



cam757 said:


> Yesterday was DS's 14th bday. It was a little chilly out so we ended up ordering pizza and having the grandparents and my DB come over. DS wants to build a gaming computer so he got mainly money to buy his parts. He was happy. I made him lemon cake and I found this candy cake on Pinterest that I made. He loved it!


Those are such a great idea!!!!!  They are unique, and just soooo much fun!!!!  I love doing different things like that.  The most fun one I have made was an old lady " cake" for  my sil when she turned 40.  I mad the cake part with rolled up depend underware and then added lots of other goodies to it.  It was just sooo much fun to make!


mckennarose said:


> Then we took the top off the jeep and took a ride to see eldest dd and son in law's bees and garden. He's beekeeping and we wanted to see how they were doing as they're new.


It sounds like you had a wonderful weekend.  Beekeeping is so interesting.  We have some friends that are bee keepers and we love to go visit them and check them out.  Our friends have amazing honey as well...such a great bonus.  


keishashadow said:


> Do admit to watching videos on youtube as to how to highlight hair with a disposable butter knife of all things. Oh, so tempted to even grab one of the drug store caps/frost kits.


As a hairdresser from my younger years...I'm going to say...step AWAY from the boxed color!!!!  lol  I have told many people to just step away from the box color and scissors  during this quarantine lol.  I have spent many hours correcting color back in the day...or fixing when someone comes in with their child who has found our how to cut hair lol.  I have many stories to tell  

I hope everyone had a wonderful memorial day today!  
I'll leave the light on for anyone else


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin
Are you going to hang out a shingle and do hair for the homies?

we could make you a wealthy women
I last had a color and cut in late December 
I’m long over due


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Finally catching up!  Sounds like everyone had a busy, but lovely weekend!  We did too.
> 
> Today we finished some yard work..... I decided to move my entire herb garden which wound up being a big project.  But we weren't going anywhere today or doing anything so it was fine.  My sister stopped by with her new puppy, my eldest dd and her hubby stopped by and we all had a nice visit in the yard.  I saw my dad for a bit (they live a few houses down so I walked to his garden).  He's 80 years old and an Army Veteran, God love him!
> 
> Youngest dd, hubby and I had our own little cookout for dinner; corn on the cob, potatoes on the grill and smoked pork chops.  We usually have a big Memorial Day party and we got some really really nice texts from friends who were missing our annual party.  It was nice to be missed, as strange as that sounds!
> 
> Then we took the top off the jeep and took a ride to see eldest dd and son in law's bees and garden.  He's beekeeping and we wanted to see how they were doing as they're new.
> 
> Then back home and I poured a drink..... orange vodka and mandarin orange seltzer.  Again.... no name but I leave that to DLPN!  DLPN: what say you?  The raspberry vodka and raspberry seltzer he named "relaxation".
> 
> I buy flavored, unsweetened seltzer because I will drink soda if I have it here... I have no control!  But when I add alcohol to it I have to add simple syrup.
> 
> 
> We have some going off here too tonight.  Ugh!
> 
> 
> What a lovely tribute to them both.
> 
> Interesting!  My youngest was our tap dancer.  15 years!  She had two years of ballet before that, because it was "required" at her dance studio, but she wanted to start with tap and couldn't.  So 17 years of dance total.  Having daughters, I was a dance mom.. but not a crazy one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to log in too.  I wonder if they updated the site or something?
> 
> I'm a few hours late but I hope you saved me a piece!
> 
> I'm on the fence on buying one... did you use it frequently?
> 
> Happy birthday to your son!  What a nice candy cake!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> I hope everyone has a relaxing evening!




Oh a new puppy......so cute!!!! And sounds like a lovely weekend you enjoyed.......yes, missing

We did use the sous vide, mainly in winter as we use the barbecue a lot in the warmer months (when we get it warm!) I like it, but do sear things like steak to give it that “look”. It wasn’t an every day item we used as I love to cook in various ways, but I do like having one.

I used to love watching Dance Moms with Abby Miller.......secret trash tv......but funny at times.






keishashadow said:


> Never forget their sacrifices...
> 
> "Our nation owes a debt to its fallen heroes that we can never fully repay." - Barack Obama
> 
> 
> It’s been quite active here this year too, assume due to the fact fireworks are now legal in PA
> 
> Woo-hoo...appears this is a great week for birthdays
> 
> I’m sure you have mixed emotions re your DD’s graduation, hopefully you can celebrate when the time is right.
> 
> Soon
> 
> He will
> 
> Honestly, this may be my best year for dragging them out hahaha
> 
> Good for her, anecdotally I’m hearing many of the elderly have discounted CV-19 as ‘a nothing’ & are disregarding social distancing.
> 
> Sounds like a great day all the way around around.  That is a beautiful pool!
> 
> Yum, sounds good.
> 
> I made potato salad & country ribs for me, the mr enjoyed BBQ chicken & a baked tater & more corn on cob
> 
> It’s a who . If i see one more news account on the tube re her full back tattoo or Brazilian wax I may scream.
> 
> Oh the other G would never deign to address her concerns directly to me.  She was venting to my kids, they couldn’t wait to share it with me and get a good laugh fest out of it.
> 
> View attachment 497049
> 
> 
> Didn’t receive the 2nd one, makes sense...red-headed stepchild and all
> 
> And so...it begins.  I still can’t believe you are brave/talented enough to cut anything more than the bangs.  I’ve gone to pros who can’t pull off a decent blunt cut.
> 
> Do admit to watching videos on youtube as to how to highlight hair with a disposable butter knife of all things.  Oh, so tempted to even grab one of the drug store caps/frost kits.
> 
> 
> That’s frustrating.  I’ve taken to setting up things in “Notes” on phone or ipad then copying & pasting where ever.
> 
> I had to sign in here today, first time in ages.  Took a hot minute to remember my PW.
> 
> 
> Fancy stuff, rather intimidating to me, same as air fryer lol
> 
> Aw, way to make his BD special in these trying times!  Happy happy to your DS.





Your food always sounds so good!!!! And nothing wrong with celebrating a little longer for birthdays.....lord knows we need a lot more celebrations right now...…..

Not sure about the talented part......fringes are so easy to cut, I use the chipping method then cut then chip a little at a time......always looks fine when I’ve done it before. The rest of my hair isn’t as easy, but being so long helps. My stylist showed me how to do it years ago, always works out ok if needed........but will never touch the colour.....I have another two caramel colours alongside the blonde weaved through!!

Airfryers haven’t caught on with me at all........not sure I really need one........







Charade67 said:


> Good evening. We had a fun adventure tonight assembling a puzzle. Dh hato work, so B decided to help me finish it. We got down to the last piece and couldn’t find it. We searched everywhere and dh even looked through the trash. I finally found the missing piece camouflaged on top of the puzzle.
> 
> 
> That sounds really good. I still haven’t tried curry.
> 
> I had to sign in again too.
> 
> I have bought way too much stuff during the past couple of months.
> 
> Happy birthday to him.
> 
> So sorry to hear this.
> 
> I was a dance mom for 15 years. B didn’t compete, so I didn’t have to deal with that craziness. She took ballet from age 4 until she graduated high school and tap from age 5 until graduation. She has also taken jazz, lyrical, hip hop, and musical theater.
> 
> 
> I’ve seen several videos of women  giving themselves haircuts with disastrous results. I’ll stick with a professional.
> 
> I should go to bed since I have to go to work tomorrow morning. Here is the latest puzzle.
> 
> View attachment 497074




I wish I had shares in Amazon!!!! 

There are so many different types of curry, from heat variances to style of curry before you even change to the differences between Indian curries and Thai curries. Very different. I love most curries, long as they have meat in them I’m good with most.

Some of those hair disaster videos are funny!! Most are out of their depth and try to alter too much.......to trim the ends with long hair is quite easy if you’re careful and cautious.






macraven said:


> Reading thru the posts, I notice I was not the only one to have to sign in to pull up the disboards.
> 
> but none had to change their pw and sign up for the Dis....
> except me.
> 
> I’ve given up looking for a beauty shop for a color and cut
> Will go shopping and look for hats.




It was strange, I was logged in ok,  but was told I couldn‘t use the smilies or post till I accepted cookies.....but there was nothing to click on to do that. I changed to another window and it worked ok.

Yes, I may look for a hat this week......online of course.....Lol......our salons are showing no sign of opening yet!






macraven said:


> I’m now starting to read the 4 forums which I do once a day.
> I will be up for another hour so this means I will miss schumi’s bacon in the morning.
> 
> I know it will all be gone before I get back here ...




No bacon this morning.......rather boring croissants and some diced melon. Dull isn’t it.......






Pumpkin1172 said:


> making a quick stop in!!!
> 
> 
> Yum...your whole day sounds like it was wonderful.
> 
> It's hard when the parents live so far away.  It is especially not easy when they are older.  It seems the roles reverse where we worry about them.
> Your curry sounds delicious.  I have not tired a curry yet.  I finally got the family to like butter chicken.  Maybe I can try a curry one night. I have not tried the sous vide method...yet.   I have that function on my instant pot, but haven't been brave enough to try it.  Maybe over the winter on a weekend when I can take my time and really learn about it.
> 
> What a wonderful way to honor them.
> 
> Garden beds are a great way to spend some days.  It is so good for the soul to reconnect with the earth
> 
> That is not fun.  I'm glad you are waiting until tomorrow, to save some $$$ if you can go without hot water for one more day.
> I know that they hubby always gives customers the option of not having someone do a job that might cost them extra if he thinks that maybe it could wait for one day until they don't have to pay for someone to come on a holiday day
> 
> 
> Those are such a great idea!!!!!  They are unique, and just soooo much fun!!!!  I love doing different things like that.  The most fun one I have made was an old lady " cake" for  my sil when she turned 40.  I mad the cake part with rolled up depend underware and then added lots of other goodies to it.  It was just sooo much fun to make!
> 
> It sounds like you had a wonderful weekend.  Beekeeping is so interesting.  We have some friends that are bee keepers and we love to go visit them and check them out.  Our friends have amazing honey as well...such a great bonus.
> 
> As a hairdresser from my younger years...I'm going to say...step AWAY from the boxed color!!!!  lol  I have told many people to just step away from the box color and scissors  during this quarantine lol.  I have spent many hours correcting color back in the day...or fixing when someone comes in with their child who has found our how to cut hair lol.  I have many stories to tell
> 
> I hope everyone had a wonderful memorial day today!
> I'll leave the light on for anyone else




Sous vide`s are good, not essential I guess and some folks think they are a waste of time, but each to their own......I like them. 

Yes, being far away from family isn't easy. I do think we worry more about my mum now despite her being very healthy and for 85 she`s doing brilliantly. I thought she`d go crazy being stuck in and not out and about like she usually is, but she has folowed the rules and I`m quite proud of her as she is a social butterfly. 

I‘m with you......have never used a box colour in my life so I’m not about to start now.......I have hairdressing scissors and trim my fringe regularly as my hair grows like wildfire, and I’m ok at it......but although it looks good, my stylist always can tell I’ve done it......lol.....not that I hide it from her, but chipping in to the length like I’m going to do is different to some who think they can cut a whole lot off themselves........some results are hilarious......you must have had a good giggle at some!!! Folks that think they can do a proper cut on their own...as in taking huge chunks of length of......crazy!!!! 

Glad you had a good weekend.......





It is Tuesday I think........

Popping out this morning to our version of Makro for bottled water and shrimp. I’m sure we’ll pick up some other items too. I say we, I’ll sit in the car while Tom goes in.....saves clogging up the place with folks.....it’s huge but they ask for one person to go in and no families.

Then into local store for fresh bread.

Looks another beautiful day here today.......might get out in the garden again this afternoon........

Turkey sandwiches for lunch and meatballs for dinner.....as requested.

Time for tea and breakfast.........






































​
Happy Tuesday folks......


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, that back to routine again.  And yay, more early summer weather coming.  But yeah, no need for the AC yet.  55 out, with the high of 82 this afternoon.  By noon, AC may go on. Foggy out this early morning too. Weather and accidents are the pair repeated this morning.  No matter, no commuting for me so far.  Maybe by August?  Oh well, in this day and age, as long as you have an internet connection, you can work anywhere.

But as a Tuesday, wahoo for a short week.

And yeah,


Oh yeah.  And, 


Yay, Taco Tuesday it is, and Mac’s doing her Taco Bell run, so join in and have a taco or two and enjoy your Tuesday.

And yes, my second cup of tea is in my hand. Does feel almost too cool in the house.

Later homies.  And yeah, no box or scissors for me, but yes, hats and at least my white hair blends with the blonde.  I am so ready for a color and cut from the salon.  Maybe this summer too?


----------



## macraven

I would have been here sooner this morning but got locked out again 

had to manually sign in again so i could post on the dis

is this an omen?


----------



## Lynne G

Hope not Mac.  Sorry you are having so much issues.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> I would have been here sooner this morning but got locked out again
> 
> had to manually sign in again so i could post on the dis
> 
> is this an omen?




Hmmmm, is the box still checked that will keep you signed in?


----------



## macraven

I clicked that box when I reregistered to join the Dis


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah, that back to routine again.  And yay, more early summer weather coming.  But yeah, no need for the AC yet.  55 out, with the high of 82 this afternoon.  By noon, AC may go on. Foggy out this early morning too. Weather and accidents are the pair repeated this morning.  No matter, no commuting for me so far.  Maybe by August?  Oh well, in this day and age, as long as you have an internet connection, you can work anywhere.
> 
> But as a Tuesday, wahoo for a short week.
> 
> And yeah,
> View attachment 497105
> 
> Oh yeah.  And,
> View attachment 497106
> 
> Yay, Taco Tuesday it is, and Mac’s doing her Taco Bell run, so join in and have a taco or two and enjoy your Tuesday.
> 
> And yes, my second cup of tea is in my hand. Does feel almost too cool in the house.
> 
> Later homies.  And yeah, no box or scissors for me, but yes, hats and at least my white hair blends with the blonde.  I am so ready for a color and cut from the salon.  Maybe this summer too?



That's quite a difference in temps from morning to afternoon. Yes, no commuting must be nice...I know Kyle is still quite enjoying working from home, but does miss the interaction at work as he likes his co workers a lot and is good friends with most of them. He doesn't miss the commute though....only around 30-45 minutes each way depending on traffic. 

Enjoy that tea...….





macraven said:


> I would have been here sooner this morning but got locked out again
> 
> had to manually sign in again so i could post on the dis
> 
> is this an omen?



I always sign out, so do have to sign in every time. No issues there, but it did ask me to accept cookies again and I had to change tabs to be able to post. Weird as I`ve never had that happen before. 




Well, trimmed my hair a little.....just the ends off basically.....and it looks ok. As I said, I wouldn`t attempt to properly cut and style my hair......but a little tidy up is just fine. 

Tom checked the back as I split my hair into sections and it was even....or even enough!!! Now if I can just ignore the roots!!! 

Yes, not as nice a day as we thought......so no garden today for us. It`s so dull. Might wander down to Tom`s man shed and see how the latest home brew wine is doing. Him and our gardener look after it all like a new puppy!!! Luckily he takes most of it home.....I`m not really a fan of it, it`s alright but not my first choice. 

Following Lynne`s lead and will make a fresh pot of tea before I do anything.


----------



## Sue M

Thanks so much for the Birthday greetings  Had a lovely day. My girl friends really put on a great lunch. It’s been so long since we’ve had a get together. This was the first time since lock down. We sat outside on the patio. 
After lunch went for my haircut! So exciting. Strict protocol, wait in car till called in. Only 4 clients in salon at a time. Wear mask. Hand sanitizer at door. Come in with clean hair either dried at home or still wet. I chose to wash & dry my hair in the morning so he flat ironed it then cut. 

Returned home and all the family was already there, it was just past 5:00. Husband did bbq ribs, my fav. My daughters baked me a cake. It was a very nice evening. I’m so full now. So much food!

DisneyLife I’ve been getting those Universal invites too. Wish I was closer and could go but I can’t even get across the border lol!

Schumi a glass of wine and scissors in your hand never ends well!  I was so happy to get a trim today!  

Lynne nice pool pics  Our weather has gone cool. Low 60’s high 50’s. Brrrr. And rainy. But supposed to pick up later in the week. I hope so!

Mac things have been glitchy for me too. Just now when I clicked on Dis app I had to sign in. I’ve never had to sign in before. Earlier today clicking on my bank app I have it set up for Face ID and kept getting error message.

DisneyLife dinner sounds delish!

Cam what a fun birthday cake!  Yes, it does feel great getting groomed again!  Happy Birthday to your son!
Very sad news from school. 

Lol I must have fallen asleep while posting!  It’s now morning and I opened my iPad and my post was unsent!  And not finished. I guess I’ll just continue this morning 

DisneyLife you’re in good company here with bacon!

MRose sounds like a lovely day. And how nice your dad lives down the block!  My Rhodos and Wisteria have been full of bees.  One of the teachers at my last School I worked in kept bees. He’d bring in jars of honey for staff. 
We always have sparkling water around, unsweetensed. Usually Perrier, sometimes flavoured, sometimes not depending on where I pick it up. 
Thank you for the birthday wishes!
Hilarious hair colour meme!  Every time I pass the hair colour section at the store I have the internal dialogue with myself!  Step away from the boxed colour!  Can’t wait to have my colour appt!  Next week!


Keisha love the birthday cat!

Charade good you found the missing puzzle piece!  A friend did a puzzle and 1 piece was missing!  
 Love the Doctor puzzle!

Mac happy hat shopping lol!  My friend sent a pic of her in hat and mask!  Don’t have to worry about anything lol!  I must admit yesterday was the first time I’ve put makeup on in a long time!  

Pumpkin I second Mac’s idea!  You could be our hairdresser. I’m so looking forward to my colour next week.  I have managed to step away from boxed colour the past 3 mos. even though tempted. I have a healthy fear of turning my hair green!

Lynne I envy your weather!  Only to go up to 63F here and overcast. Possibly some rain. 
I think Covid will change the work place after we’re back to normal, what ever that will be, and many more will be working from home, using Zoom type meetings instead of traveling for work etc. 
I’ll bet you don’t miss that early morning commute!  Yay for short week!

Will try to go walking today, if the rain holds off!  Not a good gardening day here. This afternoon the birthday continues lol!  Going down to the inlet park to meet another group of friends for socially distant Birthday picnic in the park picking up fish & chips, and yes, the much reviled (apparently) mushy peas!  Lol. To each her own!  

Happy Taco Tuesday Mac!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

macraven said:


> Pumpkin
> Are you going to hang out a shingle and do hair for the homies?
> 
> we could make you a wealthy women
> I last had a color and cut in late December
> I’m long over due





Sue M said:


> Pumpkin I second Mac’s idea! You could be our hairdresser. I’m so looking forward to my colour next week. I have managed to step away from boxed colour the past 3 mos. even though tempted. I have a healthy fear of turning my hair green!



 I have been asked ALOT during all of this. This was probably the one time the dh was glad I was a hairdresser. He got grilled at work when he went in with a haircut...then he was bugged by all the men for me to set up shop in their big welding shop to cut all the men on staff and then the ladies were wanting colors. I could have made off like a bandit and had my portion of a warm winter escape paid for  I didn't want to risk it for any of them. With both businesses will operating through all of this craziness, we didn't want to take any chances. BUT it sure was tempting! Maybe I should have asked for the hubby to get a paid week off to quarantine after we got home from said warm winter escape


----------



## keishashadow

Drove 7 miles to let take this one to his new home. Not the mr, will keep him

I colored my own hair for years. All over, highlights etc. thot I came out nice. Girls at Sally’s hooked me up with 40 weight developer, made a big difference in Light blonde shades.   Hated the whole tired arms thing tho  

do find it funny that most medical offices here are either still closed or want to do telemedicine & some places permit hair salons to operate



macraven said:


> I clicked that box when I reregistered to join the Dis


Do u have ur phone set for auto security updates? There is a new one the iPhone I keep ignoring. It may have changed setting protocol across the board. DIS boards always came up as a phishing site/with warning after one older update


----------



## schumigirl

Janet, I’m still laughing at the speed of that raccoon running off.....lol......honestly, never knew they moved so fast!! You’re a kind pair of people........



Beautiful evening here.

Ended up barbecuing after all as it was so lovely.......had some lovely Jersey Royal potatoes to go with our food.....they were delicious. One of our favourite potatoes.

Only came in from garden about 15 minutes ago, did need a light top on last hour or so, but so pleasant sitting out.

Weather has to be lovely all week, so tomorrow plan a walk in the morning and garden again in the afternoon.

Things are slowly starting to open up here, which is nice, but no desire to hit the stores just yet. Will content ourselves with online shopping for groceries and Amazon for everything else.

House feels incredibly warm despite all the windows open. I’m sure it’ll cool down later.

Keep thinking this is Monday.........


----------



## macraven

It’s Taco Bell day so I knew it was Tuesday 

I don’t cook again until Wednesday so I still look forward to Taco Bell day..


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Janet, I’m still laughing at the speed of that raccoon running off.....lol......honestly, never knew they moved so fast!! You’re a kind pair of people........


The little gal/guy had scraped one of their front legs trying to get out of the cage before we woke today.  I asked Dave to go get the spray bottle of rubbing alcohol to spritz it.  He gave me the hairy eye, but had to give it a fighting chance 


schumigirl said:


> Things are slowly starting to open up here, which is nice, but no desire to hit the stores just yet. Will content ourselves with online shopping for groceries and Amazon for everything else.


I did senior hours (oh how i hate that term lol) at dollar general at 8 am today.  Needed to replace a few pool rafts.  Nearly passed out when I saw they had Lysol spray!!!  Eureka    

Since I was out (any excuse will do) kept driving to Ross.  Only 3 other people in the store with me.  Was back out the door, past the line of ‘regular’ people waiting to get in before 9 am. Did find some replacement cushions today for patio chairs at least.   

I feel like Ind


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, the raccoon wrangler!  LOL

Score on items.  No stores here are allowed open yet.  City said you can now walk into restaurant to get food.  Can’t yet eat it there, but at least you can now go in and order rather than via online or phone.  Just the City though, don’t think it applies to my county yet.  

Hot enough, had to turn the AC on.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

mckennarose said:


> Finally catching up!  Sounds like everyone had a busy, but lovely weekend!  We did too.
> 
> Today we finished some yard work..... I decided to move my entire herb garden which wound up being a big project.  But we weren't going anywhere today or doing anything so it was fine.  My sister stopped by with her new puppy, my eldest dd and her hubby stopped by and we all had a nice visit in the yard.  I saw my dad for a bit (they live a few houses down so I walked to his garden).  He's 80 years old and an Army Veteran, God love him!
> 
> Youngest dd, hubby and I had our own little cookout for dinner; corn on the cob, potatoes on the grill and smoked pork chops.  We usually have a big Memorial Day party and we got some really really nice texts from friends who were missing our annual party.  It was nice to be missed, as strange as that sounds!
> 
> Then we took the top off the jeep and took a ride to see eldest dd and son in law's bees and garden.  He's beekeeping and we wanted to see how they were doing as they're new.
> 
> Then back home and I poured a drink..... orange vodka and mandarin orange seltzer.  Again.... no name but I leave that to DLPN!  DLPN: what say you?  The raspberry vodka and raspberry seltzer he named "relaxation".
> 
> I buy flavored, unsweetened seltzer because I will drink soda if I have it here... I have no control!  But when I add alcohol to it I have to add simple syrup.
> 
> 
> We have some going off here too tonight.  Ugh!
> 
> 
> What a lovely tribute to them both.
> 
> Interesting!  My youngest was our tap dancer.  15 years!  She had two years of ballet before that, because it was "required" at her dance studio, but she wanted to start with tap and couldn't.  So 17 years of dance total.  Having daughters, I was a dance mom.. but not a crazy one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to log in too.  I wonder if they updated the site or something?
> 
> I'm a few hours late but I hope you saved me a piece!
> 
> I'm on the fence on buying one... did you use it frequently?
> 
> Happy birthday to your son!  What a nice candy cake!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> I hope everyone has a relaxing evening!




Kind of reminds me of the orange creamsicle drinks...........


Sorry I took so long to respond.....


----------



## macraven

I have not had an orange dreamsicle in years
Wonder if they are still made?

not the drink, but the orange sherbert with vanilla ice cream bar


----------



## Charade67

The good news is our water heater is not leaking. THe bad new is the problem might be with our HVAC unit.  One of the plumbers has some experience with HVAC and gave dh some suggestions to try. If they don't work then it will be time to consult a professional. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> As a hairdresser from my younger years...I'm going to say...step AWAY from the boxed color!!!!


I have been using box color for years. The only time I had a problem is when I changed brands and the new color turned my gray hairs purple. 



schumigirl said:


> There are so many different types of curry, from heat variances to style of curry before you even change to the differences between Indian curries and Thai curries. Very different. I love most curries, long as they have meat in them I’m good with most.


I haven;t had Thai food either. I'm just not very adventurous. I should probably start with something that is not too spicy, but not bland either. 



schumigirl said:


> Some of those hair disaster videos are funny!! Most are out of their depth and try to alter too much.......to trim the ends with long hair is quite easy if you’re careful and cautious.


 I need a good 3-4 Inches cut. I'm going to try to wait until I can get a cut without having to wear a mask. 



Lynne G said:


> Later homies. And yeah, no box or scissors for me, but yes, hats and at least my white hair blends with the blonde. I am so ready for a color and cut from the salon. Maybe this summer too?


Unfortunately my gray hairs are a stark contrast to my dark brown. Sometimes I envy blondes. 



keishashadow said:


> Drove 7 miles to let take this one to his new home. Not the mr, will keep him


Hope he stays away this time. 

Time to get some sleep. I have to deal with more insurance issues tomorrow.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> I have not had an orange dreamsicle in years
> Wonder if they are still made?
> 
> not the drink, but the orange sheet with vanilla ice cream bar



We have them around here, there is a glass bottle soda we pick up once in a while also.


----------



## macraven

Charade
When we bought our house, we were told the hvac system  was the original which meant we would face replacing it eventually.
With no gas lines where we are, all our appliances are electrical.
But electricity is a lot cheaper in the south than the north.
I think we had to put in a new hvac system for our lower floor two years back.  Our second floor hvac still operates fine.
It’s not cheap but the new system will last a good 15-years.

Hope you don‘t have to do a complete new unit.

Seems like it’s around midnight when I have time to drop in here to chat.
I get busy with other things so it’s nice to drop in here and catch up with all the homies.
But it’s not nice for me to come here after midnight as no one is up
( with the exception of dislife, lol)
I don’t think he ever sleeps

years back we had a night crew of Bluer, Kevin. Tiny Dancer and a couple more that post on our night shift here

We get peeps that come and go in different years

I foundly remember them all
There are times I miss the old night shift gang but came to realize people come and go
Our summer weather has started and have had the ac on continuously since early- mid April.
More humidity this year than the past years but you get used to it
It’s not as bad as snow or -11 degrees so that to me is a decent trade off.
Electric rates are not as high here as it was for us in Chicago.
In other words, it does not cut into our grocery bill for the budget we set up.
No tag sales needed for me.
Prices and life necessities are costly in the north but still with in range and affordable in Ga
Hope you could go to your brothers wedding this weekend
But if you can’t. Ask them to drive to your house for a visit and get to know your sil

that’s all I know for now

Do hope all the homies are doing fine and staying healthy

some heads It would be fun to have a central place conveniet for all to do a weekend and have a homie meetup

it’s about 1:00 am now and I am on cat herding today for kitchen feeding time
I will end here as 6.00 comes early for cat herding to the the kitchen before the sun comes ip

Wish all the homies a good nights sleep.
I’ll be thr one dragging and then take an early nap by 8.00

catch you all when the sun comes up

Sweet dreams to all !


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> The little gal/guy had scraped one of their front legs trying to get out of the cage before we woke today.  I asked Dave to go get the spray bottle of rubbing alcohol to spritz it.  He gave me the hairy eye, but had to give it a fighting chance
> 
> I did senior hours (oh how i hate that term lol) at dollar general at 8 am today.  Needed to replace a few pool rafts.  Nearly passed out when I saw they had Lysol spray!!!  Eureka
> 
> Since I was out (any excuse will do) kept driving to Ross.  Only 3 other people in the store with me.  Was back out the door, past the line of ‘regular’ people waiting to get in before 9 am. Did find some replacement cushions today for patio chairs at least.
> 
> I feel like Ind



You both did great with that!!!! I`d have been too scared.....I`m loving the hairy eye description I am totally stealing that line!!!!

Call it Essential person hour......sounds better than senior.....glad you found the cushions you wanted. And glad you missed the rush......think I told you I saw the huge line for Ross in Orlando....it was huge!!!!! In that heat too......no thanks...….







Lynne G said:


> Keisha, the raccoon wrangler!  LOL
> 
> Score on items.  No stores here are allowed open yet.  City said you can now walk into restaurant to get food.  Can’t yet eat it there, but at least you can now go in and order rather than via online or phone.  Just the City though, don’t think it applies to my county yet.
> 
> Hot enough, had to turn the AC on.




I think our stores are opening up next week some time.....can you tell I`m not that interested enough in stores.....it might be Monday???? But, I do look forward to getting back to restaurants......sitting in!!!





Charade67 said:


> The good news is our water heater is not leaking. THe bad new is the problem might be with our HVAC unit.  One of the plumbers has some experience with HVAC and gave dh some suggestions to try. If they don't work then it will be time to consult a professional.
> 
> I have been using box color for years. The only time I had a problem is when I changed brands and the new color turned my gray hairs purple.
> 
> I haven;t had Thai food either. I'm just not very adventurous. I should probably start with something that is not too spicy, but not bland either.
> 
> I need a good 3-4 Inches cut. I'm going to try to wait until I can get a cut without having to wear a mask.
> 
> Unfortunately my gray hairs are a stark contrast to my dark brown. Sometimes I envy blondes.
> 
> Hope he stays away this time.
> 
> Time to get some sleep. I have to deal with more insurance issues tomorrow.



Purple hair 

I love the colour purple....but, not in hair!!! Yes, 3-4 inches is quite a lot to do yourself......I`d wait too. And good luck with the plumbing issues, hope it all doesn't need replaced.





macraven said:


> Charade
> When we bought our house, we were told the hvac system  was the original which meant we would face replacing it eventually.
> With no gas lines where we are, all our appliances are electrical.
> But electricity is a lot cheaper in the south than the north.
> I think we had to put in a new hvac system for our lower floor two years back.  Our second floor hvac still operates fine.
> It’s not cheap but the new system will last a good 15-years.
> 
> Hope you don‘t have to do a complete new unit.
> 
> Seems like it’s around midnight when I have time to drop in here to chat.
> I get busy with other things so it’s nice to drop in here and catch up with all the homies.
> But it’s not nice for me to come here after midnight as no one is up
> ( with the exception of dislife, lol)
> I don’t think he ever sleeps
> 
> years back we had a night crew of Bluer, Kevin. Tiny Dancer and a couple more that post on our night shift here
> 
> We get peeps that come and go in different years
> 
> I foundly remember them all
> There are times I miss the old night shift gang but came to realize people come and go
> Our summer weather has started and have had the ac on continuously since early- mid April.
> More humidity this year than the past years but you get used to it
> It’s not as bad as snow or -11 degrees so that to me is a decent trade off.
> Electric rates are not as high here as it was for us in Chicago.
> In other words, it does not cut into our grocery bill for the budget we set up.
> No tag sales needed for me.
> Prices and life necessities are costly in the north but still with in range and affordable in Ga
> Hope you could go to your brothers wedding this weekend
> But if you can’t. Ask them to drive to your house for a visit and get to know your sil
> 
> that’s all I l me for now
> 
> Do hope all the homies are doing fine and staying healthy
> 
> some heads It would be fun to have a central place conveniet for all to do a weekend and have a homie meetup
> 
> it’s about 1:00 am now and I am on cat herding today for kitchen feeding time
> I will end here as 6.00 comes early for cat herding to the the kitchen before the sun comes ip
> 
> Wish all the homies a good nights sleep.
> I’ll be thr one dragging and then take an early nap by 8.00
> 
> catch you all when the sun comes up
> 
> Sweet dreams to all !



Who was the person that used to post constantly?? Didn`t matter when....they were here as soon as someone posted, they posted back..........I often wondered if they kept the Dis open on a tab to make sure they didn`t miss a post lol. It was a few years ago now.

Some folks I miss, some not so much......although I guess they`d say the same about me......I often think fondly of some past members.....Mad Hattered, KY07....hope he`s doing ok.....and many others. Yes, so many come and go.

It`s just over 13 years since I joined the Dis.....May 15th 2007......gosh where does the time go......looking forward to our first trip in September that year for my 40th birthday.....

I got so much good advice from folks here.......my first time to America too. Tom had been for his first visit to Miami and Orlando just as they were building Epcot in 1982, but this was our first family trip to the States.

Hope you`re enjoying a good sleep right now!!!!




Wednesday I think........so confused by the days at the best of times, but add in a Holiday Monday and I`m lost.......

Not too warm but nice enough for a walk this morning.......but no sunbathing.

Another dull breakfast.....rice krispies today.......lunch is going to be turkey, brie and cranberry grilled sandwiches and Kyle will have plain cheddar grilled......

Dinner is barbecued chicken thighs in spicy bbq sauce with usual sides......maybe throw in a couple of other little items too.....food is definitely a focus right now. Tom asked me before we even got up this morning what was for dinner.......

But, another lazy day........



Shout out to Tink1957.......Hope you`re doing ok Vicki.....


And VERY excited in this household for the spectacular rocket launch tonight......4.33pm Florida time.......but, we’ll be watching live. We’ve been following the assembly of the rocket so far and fingers crossed all goes well for the brave folks on board.....Doug Hurley and Bob Behnken.........❤

Praying for them and good weather!!!










































​

Have a great Wednesday.........


----------



## Lynne G

A very good morning, with not quite seeing 80 today, and yes, with that warmer temps, thunderstorms predicted later this evening.  And even some showers tomorrow.  And yes, last night I was so warm, turned on the AC.  DH complained too cool this morning inside, I said no way.  Hmm, no cold flashes for me I guess.  And not quite the temp swing today, as it’s already 64 out.  Some summery weather, finally.  Yeah, the last week of May.  Not the first year we had to turn the AC on in May, but later in the month, as it’s been a cool and wet Spring. 

And speaking of hats,


Well hello camel.  Looking fabulous in that hat.  And woot!  Homies a Wednesday is already here.  That hump of a day, and a a Friday will be here before ya know it.  Woot!

Ah yes, you know, tea already in my hand.  Quiet morning except I can hear DH.  He is a coffee drinker, so little one leaves him a cup when she goes to bed.  He doesn’t like to use the machine, and does not care the coffee is room temp by the time he gets to it. We both are early risers, so he’s working from  home too. 

And yeah Schumi, even when stores are open, it will be some time before I go into them.  Being in our grocery stores has been enough sharing indoor time with others.  And thankfully, we really do not need much other than food. 

Hehe, when I hit my smiley face next to the number button on my phone, the below is what my fat finger keeps hitting when trying to get a number. Why a unicorn?  was not looking for one. Either way, no snoozing, it’s morning here. Good Morning homies.

And yes we have those sherbet popsicles, but they are not nearly as good as the ones I had as a kid.  No real fruit or vanilla in them now.  I buy them once in a while if they go on a good sale.  Otherwise, not bought them in quite awhile.


----------



## macraven

I was glancing and trying to focus my eyes  and thought Schumi mentioned bacon

I drooled

reread it and the caption was “back on”
Not bacon 
Haha


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I was glancing and trying to focus my eyes  and thought Schumi mentioned bacon
> 
> I drooled
> 
> reread it and the caption was “back on”
> Not bacon
> Haha



You do have bacon on the brain.......


----------



## macraven

I do !


----------



## Lynne G

Oh yep, guess none left over for me either. LOL


----------



## keishashadow

DH off for annual visit with specialist. In office, but they are limiting it to just the patient. Hard enough to get him to go to any doctor. was told last year he would be due for diagnostic tests. Reminded him to bring it up, money on it he’ll conveniently forget 

In all seriousness it’s difficult to grasp all that is said in a medical appt.  water to have two sets of ears IMO. 

Do love how my dermatologist has a scribe in the room. They put all the details of visit on their patient portal, convenient for refreshing your recollection of things.  Wish all sects would be as expansive in their recaps!



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Kind of reminds me of the orange creamsicle drinks...........
> 
> 
> Sorry I took so long to respond.....


Make my day
& tell me they are boozie


macraven said:


> I have not had an orange dreamsicle in years
> Wonder if they are still made?
> 
> not the drink, but the orange sheet with vanilla ice cream bar


Oh, yeah. They sell a strawberry monstrosity too...don’t bother 


Charade67 said:


> THe bad new is the problem might be with our HVAC unit. One of the plumbers has some experience with HVAC and gave dh some suggestions to try. If they don't work then it will be time to consult a professional.


That’s how we roll 


schumigirl said:


> think our stores are opening up next week some time.....can you tell I`m not that interested enough in stores.....it might be Monday???? But, I do look forward to getting back to restaurants......sitting in!!!


Not a fan of alfresco dining but seems like a great idea these days


Lynne G said:


> Well hello camel. Looking fabulous in that hat. And woot! Homies a Wednesday is already here. That hump of a day, and a a Friday will be here before ya know it. Woot!


Have a hump of a day... like how that rolls off the tongue


schumigirl said:


> You do have bacon on the brain.......


That sounds contagious...staying 6 feet away won’t help


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

keishashadow said:


> DH off for annual visit with specialist. In office, but they are limiting it to just the patient. Hard enough to get him to go to any doctor. was told last year he would be due for diagnostic tests. Reminded him to bring it up, money on it he’ll conveniently forget
> 
> In all seriousness it’s difficult to grasp all that is said in a medical appt.  water to have two sets of ears IMO.
> 
> Do love how my dermatologist has a scribe in the room. They put all the details of visit on their patient portal, convenient for refreshing your recollection of things.  Wish all sects would be as expansive in their recaps!
> 
> 
> Make my day
> & tell me they are boozie
> 
> Oh, yeah. They sell a strawberry monstrosity too...don’t bother
> 
> That’s how we roll
> 
> Not a fan of alfresco dining but seems like a great idea these days
> 
> Have a hump of a day... like how that rolls off the tongue
> 
> That sounds contagious...staying 6 feet away won’t help



Mckennarose had orange vodka in hers!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> DH off for annual visit with specialist. In office, but they are limiting it to just the patient. Hard enough to get him to go to any doctor. was told last year he would be due for diagnostic tests. Reminded him to bring it up, money on it he’ll conveniently forget
> 
> In all seriousness it’s difficult to grasp all that is said in a medical appt.  water to have two sets of ears IMO.
> 
> Do love how my dermatologist has a scribe in the room. They put all the details of visit on their patient portal, convenient for refreshing your recollection of things.  Wish all sects would be as expansive in their recaps!
> 
> 
> Make my day
> & tell me they are boozie
> 
> Oh, yeah. They sell a strawberry monstrosity too...don’t bother
> 
> That’s how we roll
> 
> Not a fan of alfresco dining but seems like a great idea these days
> 
> Have a hump of a day... like how that rolls off the tongue
> 
> That sounds contagious...staying 6 feet away won’t help



We say the same thing Janet.....two pairs of ears are better. I always miss something they tell us, but Tom remembers everything I’ve missed usually.....

Yes, in Orlando we much prefer to eat inside with the aircon......over here too I guess......I hate bugs flying around us, so indoor it is.

I just wish our restaurants and pubs could open......not that I’m desperate to go to a pub for a drink, but a nice meal out in one would be lovely.......it’ll come.......




Sun has gone and a little cooler now...........hope it’s not too cloudy tonight as we should see the rocket fly over the UK tonight about 15 minutes after it takes off from KSC if it’s clear.......

Fingers crossed........


----------



## mckennarose

Good Morning..

Well, I overdid it again in the garden yesterday and have a sunburn on top of sore muscles.  But, it was too nice to stay inside and I can't sit still, so I gardened.  I did cut some leaves off the lettuce plants so we had a nice fresh salad for lunch. 

Hubby was off and we took a long ride by the water later in the day.  Then we made Penne alla Vodka for dinner.  So good, but definitely not low fat.  It's all about balance... right?  Salad for lunch, carbs and fat for dinner!



macraven said:


> Reading thru the posts, I notice I was not the only one to have to sign in to pull up the disboards.


I had to sign back in on all my devices; laptop, phone and tablet.  It's auto-signing in now.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Beekeeping is so interesting. We have some friends that are bee keepers and we love to go visit them and check them out. Our friends have amazing honey as well...such a great bonus.


It really is interesting.  I'm trying to convince hubby to start a hive but he's not there yet.  You only need a permit here to start a hive.  I also want chickens, but we're not zoned for it.  The bees are very calm and we can go right up to the hive without gear, but I won't touch the hive without a bee suit.  Dsil wears a half-suit when he opens the hive and takes the trays out but they still won't sting.  Now, if you swatted at them I'm sure they would freak out and attack!  LOL!


schumigirl said:


> I used to love watching Dance Moms with Abby Miller.......secret trash tv......but funny at times.


LOL!  Our dance studio was nothing like that.  They didn't do competitions and my girls' teacher was a dancer on Broadway before he retired and moved back to our area.  He retired from dance completely now and moved to Florida.  We see him every once in a while when he comes back home for family visits.


schumigirl said:


> Oh a new puppy......so cute!!!!


He is super cute and super active!  I wanted another dog, but after watching him a few times I think I'll wait.  


schumigirl said:


> There are so many different types of curry, from heat variances to style of curry before you even change to the differences between Indian curries and Thai curries. Very different. I love most curries, long as they have meat in them I’m good with most.


I love both Indian and Thai curries.  I have a few cans of Thai chili paste here that I'm hoarding because I don't know when I can get more.  My Asian friend gets me a few cans from Chinatown (either Philly or NYC) because we can't get any of the really good authentic stuff here in the grocery stores.  She hasn't gone into either Chinatown since all this began.


Sue M said:


> My Rhodos and Wisteria have been full of bees.


My perennials are not doing well this year after the late frost/freeze we had a few weeks ago.  My apple tree only had a handful of blooms on, so I'm sure it won't produce this year.  My lilacs and Lilly of the Valley started to bud and then every flower died and fell off, so nothing good for the bees and nothing good for the sweet smells.  


keishashadow said:


> Drove 7 miles to let take this one to his new home.


You know he's plotting his next move to return, right?



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Kind of reminds me of the orange creamsicle drinks...........
> 
> 
> Sorry I took so long to respond.....


I do have whipped cream vodka too!  Experiment time!
So, we have Raspberry Relaxation and Orange Creamsicle.  Peach vodka will be taking a turn this coming weekend so get your thinking cap on!



Charade67 said:


> The good news is our water heater is not leaking. THe bad new is the problem might be with our HVAC unit. One of the plumbers has some experience with HVAC and gave dh some suggestions to try. If they don't work then it will be time to consult a professional.


I hope you can get it sorted out without having to get a whole new system.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## keishashadow

mckennarose said:


> You know he's plotting his next move to return, right?


Something else appears to have torn up neighborhood garbage. Ours is locked down   Appears I need to buy more marshmallows 


mckennarose said:


> I do have whipped cream vodka too! Experiment time!
> So, we have Raspberry Relaxation and Orange Creamsicle. Peach vodka will be taking a turn this coming weekend so get your thinking cap on!


Must look harder.Do u know  what brand?

I typically stick with absolute or grey goose.  Tried pinnacle flavored something and wound up with headache


----------



## mckennarose

keishashadow said:


> Must look harder.Do u know what brand?


The raspberry and peach are Svedka.  The orange and whipped cream are Pinnacle, the whipped cream is one of my dd's bought a while ago and it's been sitting here waiting for a use.  I did like the orange and it didn't give me a headache.  I know what you mean, some light rums give me a headache.
I love G.G but the flavors are not easy to get here.  I had to online order for the others last week.  They were on sale so I thought I'd try them for a lower calorie option, lol!


----------



## Lynne G

Is that rocket going off yet?  Too much yapping.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Is that rocket going off yet?  Too much yapping.



Another couple of hours yet.......


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Good Morning..
> 
> Well, I overdid it again in the garden yesterday and have a sunburn on top of sore muscles.  But, it was too nice to stay inside and I can't sit still, so I gardened.  I did cut some leaves off the lettuce plants so we had a nice fresh salad for lunch.
> 
> Hubby was off and we took a long ride by the water later in the day.  Then we made Penne alla Vodka for dinner.  So good, but definitely not low fat.  It's all about balance... right?  Salad for lunch, carbs and fat for dinner!
> 
> 
> I had to sign back in on all my devices; laptop, phone and tablet.  It's auto-signing in now.
> 
> It really is interesting.  I'm trying to convince hubby to start a hive but he's not there yet.  You only need a permit here to start a hive.  I also want chickens, but we're not zoned for it.  The bees are very calm and we can go right up to the hive without gear, but I won't touch the hive without a bee suit.  Dsil wears a half-suit when he opens the hive and takes the trays out but they still won't sting.  Now, if you swatted at them I'm sure they would freak out and attack!  LOL!
> 
> LOL!  Our dance studio was nothing like that.  They didn't do competitions and my girls' teacher was a dancer on Broadway before he retired and moved back to our area.  He retired from dance completely now and moved to Florida.  We see him every once in a while when he comes back home for family visits.
> 
> He is super cute and super active!  I wanted another dog, but after watching him a few times I think I'll wait.
> 
> I love both Indian and Thai curries.  I have a few cans of Thai chili paste here that I'm hoarding because I don't know when I can get more.  My Asian friend gets me a few cans from Chinatown (either Philly or NYC) because we can't get any of the really good authentic stuff here in the grocery stores.  She hasn't gone into either Chinatown since all this began.
> 
> My perennials are not doing well this year after the late frost/freeze we had a few weeks ago.  My apple tree only had a handful of blooms on, so I'm sure it won't produce this year.  My lilacs and Lilly of the Valley started to bud and then every flower died and fell off, so nothing good for the bees and nothing good for the sweet smells.
> 
> You know he's plotting his next move to return, right?
> View attachment 497312
> 
> I do have whipped cream vodka too!  Experiment time!
> So, we have Raspberry Relaxation and Orange Creamsicle.  Peach vodka will be taking a turn this coming weekend so get your thinking cap on!
> 
> 
> I hope you can get it sorted out without having to get a whole new system.  Fingers crossed!




lol......I think Abby Miller was quite the extreme........she was funny at times though, unintentionally of course......and some very talented kids there......

Hope the sunburn isn’t too bad! Can be so painful.

We have a lot of honey bees around here right now, but regular bees are more common right now. We have a lot of lavender farms around this area and they love it! Being around here though doesn’t mean we ever get bothered by bees. I like bees....never kill them, wasps are entirely different! They get zapped.......

Fresh curries are so much better......all fresh ingredients can’t be beaten. I know someone who said she was making a Thai curry......turns out it was a jar from the grocery store......er, no. Not the same thing at all!






keishashadow said:


> Something else appears to have torn up neighborhood garbage. Ours is locked down   Appears I need to buy more marshmallows
> 
> Must look harder.Do u know  what brand?
> 
> I typically stick with absolute or grey goose.  Tried pinnacle flavored something and wound up with headache



We tried pinnacle once in Orlando.....Yep, didn’t agree with us either......I’m not a big vodka drinker, even in cocktails, so we always stick to Belvedere or Grey Goose.

If you ever see it......never EVER drink Russian Standard Vodka!!!! You wouldn‘t use it to clean drains!




Watching the live feed from NASA.......fascinating........and hopefully looking good for lift off!


----------



## Sue M

Quick hi!  I’ve done nothing this morning  ugh. Should get some gardening done, Triming branches back so gardener can take them away tomorrow. And I have a dental appt this afternoon. Dentist not open for routine cleanings but is seeing people having problems. And I have a tooth bothering me.

Last nights get together by the ocean inlet Park was fun. The weather cleared in the afternoon and the sun came out. I’m sure some of you will be relieved I didn’t get the mushy peas lol!  I saw they had zucchini sticks so I subbed them for my fries, paid extra.
Today the sun is shinning, nice change from the cool, overcast drizzling weather we’ve been having.

MRose sorry to hear about your flowers. that’s so sad. 

Keisha we have a raccoon coming thru our yard. I haven’t seen it but my daughter does. Her living room is downstairs, we have a rec room in the basement that she’s taken over and windows face yard. She says it’s a big fat one. I’m hoping it’s not a pregnant one making a den? Do they den? In the bush in the back property line.  But so far it’s not bothering us.

Charade I know nothing about hvac as aircon isn’t typical in our houses.   We never have had extended periods of excessive heat in summer. Until the past 5 yrs. Climate change. Now summers can get blistering hot for longer periods.  Yuck. I hope you get your problems sorted out without having to spend $$$$$.

I remember orange creamsicle yum. Once I bought vanilla flavoured vodka and mixed with oj. Thinking of the orange creamsicle! 

Exciting launch today!  Any peeps living down south able to see it? 

I hear WDW released dates for park opening. In July. Nothing about hotels yet.
So many ducks have to line up for our Aug trip. Most importantly Canadian border opening. Then if we have to do a 2 week quarantine after return we can’t go, daughter can’t take 4 weeks off work for a 2 week vacay.

Uni AP rates are out for Sept, my friend staying at RPH just scored $400 off her res! 

It’s not hump day without Lynne’s camel!


----------



## schumigirl

Launch cancelled.......weather.....


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, after seeing the radar and storm over Orlando, did not think they would fly.  But hopefully this weekend.   Would be neat to see in person.  But no way am I going to Orlando this weekend.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Nothing exciting going on here today. I'm just killing time until suppper.



macraven said:


> Charade
> When we bought our house, we were told the hvac system was the original which meant we would face replacing it eventually.
> With no gas lines where we are, all our appliances are electrical.
> But electricity is a lot cheaper in the south than the north.
> I think we had to put in a new hvac system for our lower floor two years back. Our second floor hvac still operates fine.
> It’s not cheap but the new system will last a good 15-years.
> 
> Hope you don‘t have to do a complete new unit.


I have no idea how old my HVAC system is.  The house was built in 1984, but I imagine the unit would have been replaced at least once since then. I have no idea what the average life of an HVAC unit is. 




schumigirl said:


> I love the colour purple....but, not in hair!!! Yes, 3-4 inches is quite a lot to do yourself......I`d wait too. And good luck with the plumbing issues, hope it all doesn't need replaced.


 Thankfully I didn't have as much gray then as I do now. I called the color company to complain and was told that sometimes that particular color caused gray hairs to turn purple. You would think they would have put a warning on the box. 



Lynne G said:


> even when stores are open, it will be some time before I go into them.


 I just got a notice that our local JC Penney will be open with limited hours. I need to do a return before they start closing stores permanently. 



schumigirl said:


> Yes, in Orlando we much prefer to eat inside with the aircon......over here too I guess......I hate bugs flying around us, so indoor it is.
> 
> I just wish our restaurants and pubs could open......not that I’m desperate to go to a pub for a drink, but a nice meal out in one would be lovely.......it’ll come.......


 Same here. I can't stand eating with bugs around. I will be happy when we can eat inside a restaurant again. We have been limiting take out to restaurants close to our house.  I don't like going too far and having cold food by the time we get it home. 




mckennarose said:


> It really is interesting. I'm trying to convince hubby to start a hive but he's not there yet. You only need a permit here to start a hive. I also want chickens, but we're not zoned for it. The bees are very calm and we can go right up to the hive without gear, but I won't touch the hive without a bee suit. Dsil wears a half-suit when he opens the hive and takes the trays out but they still won't sting. Now, if you swatted at them I'm sure they would freak out and attack! LOL!


 Just reading that makes me shudder. I have a bit of a phobia when it comes to bees and other flying, stinging insects. 

My next phase in the great room clean up is to get rid of some of the old furniture. I listed an old computer desk and chair on Facebook marketplace a few hours ago and have already had 3 offers. One of them was in Spanish.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, hopefully Penney’s will allow you to return. Target said no returns.

Made bbq chicken with green peppers and added a slice of ham, as did not think I had enough chicken.  White rice, and left over fresh cooked corn, and dinner was served.

Charade, our heater guy said around 20 or so years.  Ours was almost 30, but replacing was an expensive 6 months.  We bought the heater in November and the AC in the following May.  They were kind, and still gave us the discount for buying both. More joy this year, as roof needs to replaced.  We are going to use 30 year shingles, as I will be in my 80’s by then, and who knows if we will still own the home or not.  If so, then new roof if needed.

Ah, warm enough yep, I am not a routine drinker, but after sipping a GG slushy in Epcot two years ago, I finally bought a bottle of it, and every so often, like tonight, I make my own. Bought an ice crushing machine around Christmas last year.

Have a lovely night homies.  Stay safe, healthy and be happy.


----------



## Sue M

My daughter and I ate our lunch outside on the patio Today.  I love eatting outside. My friends and I have a fav outside summer patio, it’s a pub along the river. So pleasant.  Even in Orlando I like sitting outside if there’s shade. Aircon does weird things to my sinus. And I never know which place will trigger it. But all of a sudden it’s like having the worst cold in the world and I have to go outside. 10 min later it’s like nothing ever happened. So strange.

Just got home from the dentist. I have a cavity   No wonder my tooth was bothering me. Ugh. Have to go back June 10 to have it filled.

Sausages from butcher being cooked on the bbq. With kale salad for me and DH making sautéed potatoes with onion & garlic for him and dd. 
Sadly I can’t have potatoes.

Too bad about launch. Did they give an alternative date?  
@Robo56 can you see launch from your house?


----------



## Lynne G

Sue, I think I read trying on Saturday.  Don’t remember a time mentioned though.  I guess in the afternoon like was to be today.  I hope the weather is beautiful for the cape area on Saturday.  We are to have a very humid Thursday and Friday, within some good thunderstorms to break the heat pumping humidity, and we are to have a what weather lady says a refreshingly nice weekend.  I hope she is right, as will be so nice to be outside on the weekend.


----------



## mckennarose

schumigirl said:


> I like bees....never kill them, wasps are entirely different! They get zapped.......


Oh yes, the wasps get killed here too!  They will kill bees also.  


schumigirl said:


> Fresh curries are so much better......all fresh ingredients can’t be beaten. I know someone who said she was making a Thai curry......turns out it was a jar from the grocery store......er, no. Not the same thing at all!


We get the paste from our friend, then add the fresh ginger, garlic, coconut milk, veggies, etc.  It's the chili paste we can't get here, or lemongrass.  

I thought of you this evening.... one of my girls was at an Ethiopian restaurant she likes for take out and got me some of the owner's homemade spice mixes.  She got some Berbere and Mitmita!  I'm soooo excited!  The Mitmita nearly burned a hole in my tongue when I tasted it, lol!  Do you like Ethiopian food?  I'm going to make chicken thighs tomorrow with both of them.  The only thing we can't get here is the teff flour for injera.  I'll probably just make rice as a side.


Sue M said:


> I hear WDW released dates for park opening. In July. Nothing about hotels yet.


It's so funny, but just after the announcement I got an email from skyauction with Orlando hotel deals.  Not any Disney resorts, but the Sheraton Vistana where we've stayed several times for $425 for a two bedroom, two bathroom unit for 7 days!  Crazy deal!  I was half tempted.


Sue M said:


> Just got home from the dentist. I have a cavity  No wonder my tooth was bothering me. Ugh


Sorry to hear that.  I hope you can get some relief after it's filled.


Lynne G said:


> I hope she is right, as will be so nice to be outside on the weekend.


I hope so too!  Fingers crossed!!


----------



## macraven

Ouch Sue!

It’s awful to have a tooth pain

Hope you can manage until your appointment.


----------



## macraven

I’m just now catching up here on the sans
Been tied up on park opening info and staying on top of new threads about all the changes.

SeaWorld will open next month and that will make a lot of peeps happy.

All the parks opening soon brings a lot of questions to the boards
It keeps me busy or I would have been here posting earlier today.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Saw a light on thought I’d stop by.......

Helllllloooooooo anybody home......


----------



## Charade67




----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Nothing exciting going on here today. I'm just killing time until suppper.
> 
> I have no idea how old my HVAC system is.  The house was built in 1984, but I imagine the unit would have been replaced at least once since then. I have no idea what the average life of an HVAC unit is.
> 
> 
> Thankfully I didn't have as much gray then as I do now. I called the color company to complain and was told that sometimes that particular color caused gray hairs to turn purple. You would think they would have put a warning on the box.
> 
> I just got a notice that our local JC Penney will be open with limited hours. I need to do a return before they start closing stores permanently.
> 
> Same here. I can't stand eating with bugs around. I will be happy when we can eat inside a restaurant again. We have been limiting take out to restaurants close to our house.  I don't like going too far and having cold food by the time we get it home.
> 
> 
> Just reading that makes me shudder. I have a bit of a phobia when it comes to bees and other flying, stinging insects.
> 
> My next phase in the great room clean up is to get rid of some of the old furniture. I listed an old computer desk and chair on Facebook marketplace a few hours ago and have already had 3 offers. One of them was in Spanish.




Hair should never be purple!!! However little......there seems to be a craze of having lavender/grey hair in some young ladies right now....looks a little different.

Yes, hate bugs around food…..much prefer eating in the air-conditioning. Not afraid of bugs, just don`t like them.....good luck with selling your stuff.....






Lynne G said:


> Sue, I think I read trying on Saturday.  Don’t remember a time mentioned though.  I guess in the afternoon like was to be today.  I hope the weather is beautiful for the cape area on Saturday.  We are to have a very humid Thursday and Friday, within some good thunderstorms to break the heat pumping humidity, and we are to have a what weather lady says a refreshingly nice weekend.  I hope she is right, as will be so nice to be outside on the weekend.





3.22pm Saturday Florida time it`s due to launch again.





mckennarose said:


> Oh yes, the wasps get killed here too!  They will kill bees also.
> 
> We get the paste from our friend, then add the fresh ginger, garlic, coconut milk, veggies, etc.  It's the chili paste we can't get here, or lemongrass.
> 
> I thought of you this evening.... one of my girls was at an Ethiopian restaurant she likes for take out and got me some of the owner's homemade spice mixes.  She got some Berbere and Mitmita!  I'm soooo excited!  The Mitmita nearly burned a hole in my tongue when I tasted it, lol!  Do you like Ethiopian food?  I'm going to make chicken thighs tomorrow with both of them.  The only thing we can't get here is the teff flour for injera.  I'll probably just make rice as a side.
> 
> It's so funny, but just after the announcement I got an email from skyauction with Orlando hotel deals.  Not any Disney resorts, but the Sheraton Vistana where we've stayed several times for $425 for a two bedroom, two bathroom unit for 7 days!  Crazy deal!  I was half tempted.
> 
> Sorry to hear that.  I hope you can get some relief after it's filled.
> 
> I hope so too!  Fingers crossed!!




I didn't know wasps killed bees???? Know very little of bees except we need them...….Tom loves honey, especially local honey, although I can`t abide it....hate seeing that honeycomb sitting in the jar...….

Only tried Ethiopian food once, and not sure how authentic it was as it was served in Dubai when we were there......not really for me, at least the dishes we had. One wasn't too bad as it was chicken, tasted a little like South African food, it was nice except for the boiled egg in it. But the other dish was full of legumes which I hate......but generally speaking it`s not a cuisine I ever try...not many options to try it in England......lol.....

I love lemongrass......and most pastes are very good here if you get them from local ethnic stores rather than a supermarket...….

Good luck with choosing a hotel option, sounds a good deal for the SV...…...






macraven said:


> I’m just now catching up here on the sans
> Been tied up on park opening info and staying on top of new threads about all the changes.
> 
> SeaWorld will open next month and that will make a lot of peeps happy.
> 
> All the parks opening soon brings a lot of questions to the boards
> It keeps me busy or I would have been here posting earlier today.



There`s loads of posts for you to catch up on that`s for sure.......it`s a bit of a minefield right now for most folks.




We are having the best weather right now......another lovely day ahead for us. And think this has been a record breaking dry April/May for us in the UK........best Spring weather I can remember for sure.......

Today is click and collect grocery pick up day.......only one thing missing from my order according to earlier email I received around 6am this morning. And we`re good for that, can pick it up anywhere in the village. This has become a bit of a joke that it`s almost like a big day out......40 minute drive the store, order brought out to us and we get to chat to someone while we load it....then drive home usually via the local butcher store to pick up our weekly meat order.

Don`t want to cut that back as although they`re doing well, we want to keep as much business as we can local.

Farmer next to us sent a message to say he`s dropping a dozen fresh eggs at the gate for us today......bless him he`s 80 and his txt message said......eggs 12 today. lol.....I knew what he meant.

Few friends to catch up with today on zoom......call mum and one of my brothers......have no idea what we are eating today yet.....breakfast is croissants again.......sorry mac....no bacon yet!!!!

But, sun is shining so we`re happy about that.......


























​


----------



## schumigirl

*MR KEISHASHADOW...……..*

Who is one of the nicest guys around...….





Hope it`s a lovely day for you...…..xx


And a belated  to Keisha`s son for yesterday.....


















​


----------



## Lynne G

Oh yes, insects in my house tend to get swatted.  Bees and hornets are the ones I like the least, though a horse fly is one I hate to have in the house.  Time of year, lots of bugs around.  So cute, I saw a very tiny praying mantis on the bushes next to my door.  Happy to have those bugs around my home.  

With that, AC on already and could be cooler for me. Thus, tea in hand, and even a bit foggy out from the rain that fell during the night. Must only been showers or I was very tired, as did not hear the rain at all last night.

 So, drink up, good for ya, and hey


Good Morning and a very happy birthday  to Keisha’s DH.


----------



## macraven

Lynne. Lots of bugs in the south.
But none in the house like you have

we and all in our neighborhood use a company service to prevent them in the house

environmental company lays pods every few feet on the perimeter of the house and keep it filled quarterly to get rid of insects and creepy crawler things.
And they place insect catch boxes for any that would get in the house

it’s well needed in thr South .

if one does get in somehow,
Cats play with it them then eat them


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, dogs are good for that too.  My female lab even caught a cicada. Hope the cats did not get you up too early Mac.


----------



## macraven

5:55 on the dot this morning

will be a long day for me


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> 5:55 on the dot this morning
> 
> will be a long day for me



Afternoon nap for sure...….


----------



## macraven

I wish but not a day sleeper 


I have already eaten breakfast and lunch and looking at sites that open at 11 for carry out food.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I wish but not a day sleeper
> 
> 
> I have already eaten breakfast and lunch and looking at sites that open at 11 for carry out food.



I hear you. 

I can snooze a little in the winter at times when it’s cold, dark and miserable, but nice weather like this.....never.

Tom however, can snooze at the drop of a hat.....then wonder why he’s not tired at night!


----------



## mckennarose

schumigirl said:


> I didn't know wasps killed bees????


Oh yes, they're predatory insects.  They could destroy a hive of honey bees to feed their young.  Yuck!  If one gets into the hive, the workers will surround it and beat their wings really fast to generate heat and actually "cook" it to death.  Strange.... but that's a bee's defense.


schumigirl said:


> Only tried Ethiopian food once, and not sure how authentic it was as it was served in Dubai when we were there......not really for me, at least the dishes we had.


Ethiopian food seems to share a lot of the same warmer spices like Indian food, which is why I though you might like it too.  I have not had the lentil dishes you're talking about, just meat based ones which they serve on a giant injera (like a giant flatbread) and you tear off pieces of the injera and grab a piece of meat or veggie with it.


schumigirl said:


> But the other dish was full of legumes which I hate......but generally speaking it`s not a cuisine I ever try...not many options to try it in England......lol.....


The restaurant is not close to where we live.  This restaurant is about an hour away from where I live.


Lynne G said:


> So cute, I saw a very tiny praying mantis on the bushes next to my door. Happy to have those bugs around my home.


They're very good for pest control.  Lucky!


Lynne G said:


> With that, AC on already and could be cooler for me.


It's very muggy today, isn't it? 

Today is youngest dd's virtual graduation.  Yay!  Business degree and she's working on going back in the Fall to continue.  I'm decorating the house


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Congratulations to McK’s DD. 

And oh yes, 70 percent humidity. Icky sticky, but no need to go out, yet.

I hear ya Mac, I tend to not sleep during day, though if overtired, I can fall asleep at dinner time, to the annoyance of my family. Well, the kids. Both can cook, but mom cook is usually the dinner maker.

Little one gave blood this morning.  Said was easy and nurses were nice.  She’s just chilling now, and will assume an iced coffee will be her choice soon.

Yeah, is it time for lunch yet?


----------



## schumigirl

mrose…..congrats to your DD...….you must be very proud!!! 


Lynne, well done to your daughter too......giving blood is something so many people don't do.....



We did our clap for carers outside for 8pm tonight......supposed to be the last one as the woman who started it said she wants it to end on a high, it`s been 10 weeks now. 

And we had a lovely barbecue again tonight...….plan to do the same tomorrow night as the weather is to be even warmer tomorrow......I think this may be our summer!!! 

We should have arrived back home today after our May trip.....I think the washing machine is breathing a sigh of relief......

So, tonight...…….it`s pink gin time...…..









Cheers...…...


----------



## macraven

Schumi so you all do the clapping for appreciating the care givers in your area ?

I saw on tv how some in Italy and also areas in New York
did appreciated cheers at same time nightly.

None of that is done where I am.
Only celebration done in my area is New Years at the stroke of midnight and it is fireworks and gunfire that will drag on until 2 am each year.

Other than that date, my neighborhood is quiet all the time.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi so you all do the clapping for appreciating the care givers in your area ?
> 
> I saw on tv how some in Italy and also areas in New York
> did appreciated cheers at same time nightly.
> 
> None of that is done where I am.
> Only celebration done in my area is New Years at the stroke of midnight and it is fireworks and gunfire that will drag on until 2 am each year.
> 
> Other than that date, my neighborhood is quiet all the time.



Yes, it`s all across the UK. 

I don't know of anyone who isn't doing it...in every single street. 

If you can`t get outside into a garden or road, you cheer and clap out of windows or make some kind of noise......many bring out a pan and a wooden spoon and bang on it......

Same here with NYE and Bonfire Night (November 5th) where we celebrate a man who tried to blow up the Houses of Parliament in London.....Guy Fawkes and the Gunpowder plot of 1605, well the failure of it...….we celebrate for a long time after the event in the UK......

No guns here thankfully....apart from local farmers, but they don`t do that. But in some areas fireworks start around early October......hate them!!! Thankfully not really where we are now.....you can hear them in the distance in the towns closest to us......

But, where we used to live.....it was like Downtown Beirut for about a month before Bonfire Night......


Gin is slipping down nicely.......


----------



## macraven

Forgot that we do have one other date where it’s loud where I live.

For some reason Christmas is the other date where firearms and fireworks happen at night.

I have watched on tv how a few communities unite to a specific time daily to make noise and show appreciation for those that have worked or volunteered to help.

It’s very touching!
Will your nightly salute to all stay ongoing when your shelter in stops?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Forgot that we do have one other date where it’s loud where I live.
> 
> For some reason Christmas is the other date where firearms and fireworks happen at night.
> 
> I have watched on tv how a few communities unite to a specific time daily to make noise and show appreciation for those that have worked or volunteered to help.
> 
> It’s very touching!
> Will your nightly salute to all stay ongoing when your shelter in stops?



Well, the woman who started it wants it to stop to finish it on a high.......but many plan to keep going to show our appreciation....

It certainly brings a stronger feeling of community in many places it was maybe a little lacking. It is very heartfelt.


----------



## Charade67

Happy to be at home and away from work, even though it was a fairly uneventful day. My boss is driving my crazy though. She keeps asking me if I feel safe at the office and if I'm concerned about being around other people. I keep telling her that I am fine. There is usually only me, her, and one other therapist in the office. One therapist has a few clients that she is seeing in person, but she has them enter through a side door by her office, so I don't even see them. It's almost as if she wants me to be scared. 

Some of our retail stores have started to open. The local news posted a picture of the line outside of TJ Maxx this morning. It looked almost like Black Friday. Crazy. 



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, hopefully Penney’s will allow you to return. Target said no returns.


JCP had no problem with returns. I asked the cashier if she knew if the store would be closing permanently or not, but she didn't know. 



Sue M said:


> Just got home from the dentist. I have a cavity  No wonder my tooth was bothering me. Ugh. Have to go back June 10 to have it filled.


Sorry to hear that. I have my cleaning and exam next Friday. 



macraven said:


> SeaWorld will open next month and that will make a lot of peeps happy.


 I hope this means that Busch gardens will be opening soon. 



macraven said:


> Lynne. Lots of bugs in the south.
> But none in the house like you have
> 
> we and all in our neighborhood use a company service to prevent them in the house
> 
> environmental company lays pods every few feet on the perimeter of the house and keep it filled quarterly to get rid of insects and creepy crawler things.
> And they place insect catch boxes for any that would get in the house
> 
> it’s well needed in thr South .
> 
> if one does get in somehow,
> Cats play with it them then eat them


 My cat goes nuts when the bugs get in, especially the flying kind. Florida has the worst bugs. 



schumigirl said:


> Tom however, can snooze at the drop of a hat.....then wonder why he’s not tired at night!


 My husband does that too only he is still able to sleep at night even if he takes a long nap during the day. Makes my crazy. 



mckennarose said:


> Today is youngest dd's virtual graduation. Yay! Business degree and she's working on going back in the Fall to continue. I'm decorating the house


 Congratulations to her. 



Lynne G said:


> Little one gave blood this morning. Said was easy and nurses were nice. She’s just chilling now, and will assume an iced coffee will be her choice soon.


 That's great. Was it her first time? B mentioned something about donating, so dh may take her with him the next time he donates. 



schumigirl said:


> Lynne, well done to your daughter too......giving blood is something so many people don't do.....


I am one of those people.   I gave once, years ago, and it was a horrible experience.  My veins are very difficult to find. Usually when I have to have blood drawn they had to use a pediatric needle in the back of my hand. I would like to be able to donate blood, but I am just not a good candidate.  I was once told that my blood type is the universal donor, so I felt awful about not donating. Thankfully the person who told me that was wrong, so now I only feel a little bad about not donating.


Time to start dinner. Baked ziti tonight.

Oh, I mentioned trying to sell some of the stuff that was in my spare room. I listed an old computer desk and chair on Facebook Marketplace and so far have had 13 people ask me about them. I even changed to listing to read "sale pending payment and pickup" and people still keep messaging me with, "Is this still available?"


----------



## Lynne G

Nice to sell stuff, Charade.  Yes, was her first time.  DH went, but he had too high blood pressure.  Yeah, he should have took his medicine earlier.  Oh well, both of them have a more rare blood type, so they were happy to get her pint.  She said toward the end, she was getting light headed, so they let her take off her mask for a few minutes and she said she felt better.  I think she would give again.   You sound like my mom was. She’d had veins that were very hard to find, a few times, they had to do it from her hand.  She had a favorite nurse that was excellent in finding her vein.  So she always asked for that nurse.  Because of the medicine she was on, she had to get a blood test every other month.  But only a small vial each time.  

Fresh cheese ravioli, with freshly ground parmigiana.  Yum.

Now enjoying the last of the watermelon that was sweet and glad I picked it up on sale this past weekend.  Then vanilla ice cream with fresh strawberries.  Full I will be.


----------



## mckennarose

Virtual commencement was very nice!  My little smarty graduated Magna Cum Laude and she was in two honor societies; English and Business.  She also got the notice that she made Dean's List again this semester.  I'm a proud mama tonight!


----------



## macraven

Congratulations to your daughter!

I assume she got her “smarts” from her mother....


----------



## Lynne G

Excellent!  Should be a proud mom of a very smart DD, McK.  Good for her.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

mckennarose said:


> Virtual commencement was very nice!  My little smarty graduated Magna Cum Laude and she was in two honor societies; English and Business.  She also got the notice that she made Dean's List again this semester.  I'm a proud mama tonight!



Very cool!!!

Congrats to your little smarty and you and the rest of the fam!!!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

mckennarose said:


> Virtual commencement was very nice!  My little smarty graduated Magna Cum Laude and she was in two honor societies; English and Business.  She also got the notice that she made Dean's List again this semester.  I'm a proud mama tonight!


 Congratulations lots to be proud of!!


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Happy Friday! Well almost. Today was a good day and on sale day too.. Just had a feeling of joy and happiness thats not been around a whole lot. Havent posted much but so enjoy reading posts from ya'll. That being said this was literally me this morning.Who is listening in through my echo dot? 






Charade67 said:


> I'm trying to make room for a piece of exercise equipment.



Would love to know what you end up with. My treadmill is on its last leg and would love to find something a little less boring.



Charade67 said:


> I have had cheese curds only once



Had them when we visited WI. Loved, absolutely couldnt get enough of the fried ones.




schumigirl said:


> Hair should never be purple!!! However little......there seems to be a craze of having lavender/grey hair in some young ladies right now....looks a little different.



Lavender may be ok. Maybe you should try it so we can all see.



macraven said:


> Lynne. Lots of bugs in the south.



Yes, and we you are looking at the towns before you move, there is NOTHING on cities webpages or census data telling you the mosquitos are as bug as mice.



mckennarose said:


> Virtual commencement was very nice!



So happy to hear this. Heart goes out to all the graduates this year.


----------



## macraven

Came back to put the porch light on so I don’t trip on the steps if I return tonight!

Thinking about all the homies and hope all are doing fine.


----------



## Charade67

11:59 pm and another person just messaged me and asked if my desk and chair were still available. I will be so glad when it gets picked up and I can mark it as sold.




mckennarose said:


> Virtual commencement was very nice!  My little smarty graduated Magna Cum Laude and she was in two honor societies; English and Business.  She also got the notice that she made Dean's List again this semester.  I'm a proud mama tonight!


 Congratulations to her. Those are a lot of great accomplishments.



Vicki Rickerd said:


> Would love to know what you end up with. My treadmill is on its last leg and would love to find something a little less boring.


I’m getting a recumbent cross trainer. It is supposed to be low impact, so it should be good for my arthritic knees.


----------



## Sue M

Thanks Mac & KRose!  My tooth isn’t achy right now so that’s good. It comes and goes. If I was in a lot of pain the dentist would have gotten me in much sooner.

Beautiful day here. I got out before gardener came over to do some tree branch trimming.  He takes away the piles. But had him get some branches I can’t reach.

Daughter and I made a run to the pharmacy to pick up sunscreen. Really didn’t do much today!  Dinner was grilled pork chops on the bbq, salad and sautéed broccolini.  Waited till 7 to take doggies out. Pavement was way too hot to take out earlier. Went with my daughter and my friend up the lane. We ran into several friends also walking around the neighbourhood, it was a beautiful evening.

Got phone call from my doc checking up on my diabetes. Apparently I’m a star patient. Had a couple of too low readings so have to be sure I don’t go too long between meals.

Mac yes, bugs have to be dealt with swiftly in the south. My moms condo had exterminator in monthly.


Schumi we do our clap at 7:00.  Our fire and police have gotten together a few times to do a parade of vehicles past our hospital. I’m not sure how long it will last.

MRose congrats to your daughter!

Schumi thanks for launch date. Hope all goes well.

Lynne my lab ate a wasp!  Poor thing her face blew up, so swollen. Made Mr take her to vet. He was retired but I was still working. Said Vet took one look said wasp, and gave her Benadryl!  He said he could have saved $$ and just give her the stuff at home!  But we didn’t know!  Didn’t see her eat the wasp.

Charade sounds like you won’t have any problems selling the furniture!
Not sure what protocol your office is following. I went to dentist and had to wait in car till I was called in. Hand sanitizer and mask at door. Receptionist had the clear plexiglass up around desk area. The way we do things are so different these days.
mmmm love baked Ziti!
The recumbent cross trainer looks great!

Lynne nice your dd went to give blood. I used to go every few months to donate. But after cancer I can’t donate anymore.  Love your dinner too!  My DH & DD had some ravioli today too.

Thanks Mac for leaving the light on so I don’t trip!  It’s midnight so I guess I should make an attempt at sleep!


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Virtual commencement was very nice!  My little smarty graduated Magna Cum Laude and she was in two honor societies; English and Business.  She also got the notice that she made Dean's List again this semester.  I'm a proud mama tonight!




Congratulations to your daughter......you should be so proud 






Vicki Rickerd said:


> Happy Friday! Well almost. Today was a good day and on sale day too.. Just had a feeling of joy and happiness thats not been around a whole lot. Havent posted much but so enjoy reading posts from ya'll. That being said this was literally me this morning.Who is listening in through my echo dot?
> 
> View attachment 497650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to know what you end up with. My treadmill is on its last leg and would love to find something a little less boring.
> 
> 
> 
> Had them when we visited WI. Loved, absolutely couldnt get enough of the fried ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lavender may be ok. Maybe you should try it so we can all see.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and we you are looking at the towns before you move, there is NOTHING on cities webpages or census data telling you the mosquitos are as bug as mice.
> 
> 
> 
> So happy to hear this. Heart goes out to all the graduates this year.



lol....I posted that exact funny yesterday!!! I tried something on and I could almost hear them laughing at me!!!!! 

A big no from me for any other colour of hair other than blonde......

Good to see you post!! 



And another glorious day ahead for us.....sun is bursting in the sky and at 9am we already have 70F which is positively tropical for us!!!! 

Warmest and driest spring ever for the UK.......

Looking forward to hearing of folks experiences and hearing the new announcements next week. 

Today is the garden for us........barbecued food all day.......just need to prepare sides for lunch and dinner and we`re sorted for the day. 

A few chats to friends on Zoom and that`ll be us for the day.

Rules are being relaxed a little from Monday for us......we are allowed to meet in groups of up to 6.......but no restaurants open yet. Plenty of stores and businesses open too with limits in place. No rush for us to go to stores yet.....same with friends.....tempting as it is......but we`ve waited this long, a little longer won`t harm us. 

























Have a great Friday..........​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, nothing like a Friday morning to put a smile on face.  Yeah, and a stormy one too.  Seems the arriving cold front is today, so while rain in the forecast, there’s even a chance of severe weather, nasty thunderstorms.  So, already warm, and muggy and foggy outside.  Yes, I have my AC on.  Then nature will do it.  A totally refreshing, low humidity 70’s weekend. 

But need to say it again,



So ready for cup number two of tea.

Have a perfectly Good Friday morning, and a very happy weekend, with the end of this month of May.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Hey kids, well its been a number of years but I thought I'd just post a little something something. I hope you're all safe, well and as happy as can be at the moment. 

@schumigirl - can see you've added Freddie as your pic since i was last on. Queen are fantastic, one of my fave karaoke bands for sure!
@macraven - Hope you're well, i wonder have the boards been more busy in recent months? 
@Lynne G, @mckennarose and all the other regulars I hope you're all keeping well.


----------



## schumigirl

BagOLaughs said:


> Hey kids, well its been a number of years but I thought I'd just post a little something something. I hope you're all safe, well and as happy as can be at the moment.
> 
> @schumigirl - can see you've added Freddie as your pic since i was last on. Queen are fantastic, one of my fave karaoke bands for sure!
> @macraven - Hope you're well, i wonder have the boards been more busy in recent months?
> @Lynne G, @mckennarose and all the other regulars I hope you're all keeping well.



Well hello stranger......

So good to see you Rachel.......how are you???

Hopefully enjoying this lovely hot weather we’re enjoying right now.....and of course keeping well!!!!

Yes, Freddie’s voice  can’t be beaten anywhere.......imo of course......lol.....and I love those images of him at Live Aid......one of my best memories ever!!!

Don‘t be a stranger......hope all is good with you and your husband.......how long is it since you got married now?? Time passes so quickly.........


----------



## Lynne G

Welcome back, BagO, I think I remember your posts, and getting married.  Hope all is well, and safe with you.  

Agree with Schumi, years go by.

Which reminds me, how is the now married for a few years TinyD?  Saw she got a new pup and he’s keeping her busy.  With the virus, I was wondering how her rental business was going.  

With that, more tea, very overcast out, and need to find something for breakfast. Cereal most likely.

Carry on. . .


----------



## macraven

BagsO
very good you finally made your way back home!
We have been waiting for youse!

You have been missed...


Woke up at 3 and wasn’t in bed until midnight

Neighbor cat on our front landing made it drive my cats crazy growling and hissing then  ran to my bed and woke me up
Second time thru woke me up was 6:45, past food time they said.

Mr Mac due home today and he gets the morning cat feeding job back

Yea. I miss him very much for
morning feedings


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I'm up early for a day off because I have to take the cat for is yearly checkup this morning. He is not going to be happy with me. 

I had 3 more people message me after midnight about the desk and chair. Thankfully someone is supposed to come get them at 4:00 today. I also had 2 people ask me about the sofa I am selling. 

BagOLaughs - Hello. Nice to meet you. 

Time to go medicate the cat.


----------



## schumigirl

We have 97F in our garden today........

It is boiling hot!!! Sitting in the shade under the gazebo with the tall electric fan plugged in........if I squint it’s kinda like Florida.......

Tom just brought out a little tray of snacks........and yes, a little taster of chardonnay ........perfect lazy way to spend a sunny afternoon.

Hope all are having a lovely day too........


----------



## mckennarose

BagOLaughs said:


> @Lynne G, @mckennarose and all the other regulars I hope you're all keeping well.


Nice to meet you!  Love your avatar!

Thanks for the congrats for my dd, everyone!  I know it's hard for all the kids graduating this year, both college and high school.  We tried to make it special by decorating the house, making a nice dinner and I even had her wear a cap and gown that we had from one of our other dd's.  She's a good kid and doesn't really complain and we made the best of it.  She said that honestly, she's a little relieved she didn't have to walk in front of thousands of people, lol!  They are trying to do another ceremony in August so we'll see what's going on by then.

Sunny and warm so far here.  I know we're expecting rain later today.  I'll take it over snow any day.  

Great news in the paper today!  We only have ONE new virus case in the city reported in the past few days!  That is a huge improvement and makes me feel better about going out to the store.



schumigirl said:


> It is boiling hot!!! Sitting in the shade under the gazebo with the tall electric fan plugged in........if I squint it’s kinda like Florida.......



LOL!  

That is really hot for your area, isn't it?


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Nice to meet you!  Love your avatar!
> 
> Thanks for the congrats for my dd, everyone!  I know it's hard for all the kids graduating this year, both college and high school.  We tried to make it special by decorating the house, making a nice dinner and I even had her wear a cap and gown that we had from one of our other dd's.  She's a good kid and doesn't really complain and we made the best of it.  She said that honestly, she's a little relieved she didn't have to walk in front of thousands of people, lol!  They are trying to do another ceremony in August so we'll see what's going on by then.
> 
> Sunny and warm so far here.  I know we're expecting rain later today.  I'll take it over snow any day.
> 
> Great news in the paper today!  We only have ONE new virus case in the city reported in the past few days!  That is a huge improvement and makes me feel better about going out to the store.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> That is really hot for your area, isn't it?
> 
> View attachment 497746




Oh yes!!!

This is very unusual for us.......I don‘t think it’s as warm as that outside maybe into the high 80’s, but we are so sheltered here and surrounded by trees.......so we are cocooned a little.

But, for the UK.......this is bliss!!! Unless you’re at work of course......  which thankfully is all behind us now.

Sounds like you have a lovely DD who makes the best of things........it is such a shame for all these kids who have worked so hard and can’t celebrate properly. When Kyle graduated from University, after the ceremony we just went for a meal, just the three of us. And it was lovely. Not many did the whole big celebration that day.......

But, hopefully come August they might have something for them......


----------



## Charade67

I’m sitting in my car outside the vet’s office. There is a golden retriever in the car next to me. I really want to go pet the dog. 




schumigirl said:


> We have 97F in our garden today........


 Wow! That’s crazy. Only 75 here right now. 



mckennarose said:


> Great news in the paper today! We only have ONE new virus case in the city reported in the past few days! That is a huge improvement and makes me feel better about going out to the store.


That’s awesome news. I just read that we have 2 new cases in my county today, and we aren’t a very big county. 

I hope my cat is cooperating  with the vet. I tried to give him gabapentin today, but he wouldn’t take it


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I’m sitting in my car outside the vet’s office. There is a golden retriever in the car next to me. I really want to go pet the dog.
> 
> 
> Wow! That’s crazy. Only 75 here right now.
> 
> That’s awesome news. I just read that we have 2 new cases in my county today, and we aren’t a very big county.
> 
> I hope my cat is cooperating  with the vet. I tried to give him gabapentin today, but he wouldn’t take it



lol......it’ll change tomorrow.......we don‘t get this for very long at all. Although this is the best and warmest spring we’ve had for years, hardly a drop of rain.

I love golden retrievers......such beautiful dogs.



I need to swap iPads.......this one is overheating........oops!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, flashed across my phone, weather alert, chance of high winds, severe thunderstorms and tornado warnings for later today.  Eek.  Not as hot as Schumi, but almost as muggy.  100 percent humidity.  Dah, might have just rain.  But nope, weather app says 30 percent chance of rain right now.  Guess if going out for lunch, good thing umbrella is in car.  Yeah, and mask on, ick.  

McK, did you hear, trying to get hair salons and barber shops open with next week’s yellow movement.  And yay for one new case.  I have not checked my county numbers lately.  

Yay, Charade has a well behaving cat.  Yeah, my Dsis had to drug her cat, as he bit the vet the first time.  He drooled buckets in the way to the vet.  Only cat I know was muzzled at the vets.  Aww, yep, those dogs are so pretty.


----------



## mckennarose

schumigirl said:


> When Kyle graduated from University, after the ceremony we just went for a meal, just the three of us. And it was lovely. Not many did the whole big celebration that day.......


It was the same for us with our older children.  It seems people throw larger high school graduation parties rather than college grad parties.  Or maybe that's just our family?  By the time our kids and relatives graduated college they were working, interning, etc. to schedule a large blow out party.  We are having the rest of my kids, their spouses/significant others, my parents and sister over on Sunday evening for a dessert party.  Spaced far apart in the garden.  It's for both dd's graduation and hubby's birthday (which was on Wednesday).


Charade67 said:


> That’s awesome news. I just read that we have 2 new cases in my county today, and we aren’t a very big county.


You're in VA?  I thought I saw something on the news about having to wear masks in VA, or something like that?  Due to a rise in cases?


Lynne G said:


> Ooh, flashed across my phone, weather alert, chance of high winds, severe thunderstorms and tornado warnings for later today. Eek


Yikes!  I didn't get a warning, but I checked weatherbug and there's a notice for "slight severe thunderstorm warning".  Um.... slight severe?  Isn't that a contradiction?  LOL!  They couldn't just say "possible severe thunderstorms later"?  


Lynne G said:


> McK, did you hear, trying to get hair salons and barber shops open with next week’s yellow movement. And yay for one new case. I have not checked my county numbers lately.


I did not see that!  Oooh!  Our local mall is opening today (we go yellow today) but only at very limited capacity.  It's so strange that as quickly as we found ourselves in the middle of a virus crisis, it's leaving us just as quickly.  I guess it is like Cuomo said, like a wave and NYC (and our area because of NYC) was the beginning of the wave?

I haven't been checking the health dept site as often either.  The newspaper has been putting out numbers weekly including our city's numbers.  I believe we had only 17 new cases in the county this week and only one was from our city.  It's definitely improving here.


----------



## Charade67

Caspian did okay at the vet today. The only thing they couldn't do was his nail trim because he started getting really angry. 



mckennarose said:


> You're in VA? I thought I saw something on the news about having to wear masks in VA, or something like that? Due to a rise in cases?


 Yes, as of today we are required to wear masks in public places. I think the effort is too little, too late. Perhaps if the requirement had been made 2-3 months ago we wouldn't have such a rise in cases. 

I am still trying to find a mask I am comfortable with.  The first one I got makes breathing really difficult and the ties keep getting caught in my hair.  The second one is too big for my face. I have a gaiter scarf on order, but don't know when it will arrive.


----------



## keishashadow

Mr pulled my hair thru cap yesterday.  Those long, dark roots were driving me insane. Did a pretty good job IMO


schumigirl said:


> lol......I think Abby Miller was quite the extreme........she was funny at times though, unintentionally of course......and some very talented kids there


Right across the river from our town.  Met Kendall at GD gymnastic practice, such a lovely young woman. Spoke to every little girl that wanted to chat & posed for pics, was so cute.


schumigirl said:


> you ever see it......never EVER drink Russian Standard Vodka!!!! You wouldn‘t use it to clean drains!


Haha that swill is sold by the handle here = college kids


Sue M said:


> Keisha we have a raccoon coming thru our yard. I haven’t seen it but my daughter does. Her living room is downstairs, we have a rec room in the basement that she’s taken over and windows face yard. She says it’s a big fat one. I’m hoping it’s not a pregnant one making a den? Do they den? In the bush in the back property line. But so far it’s not bothering us.


Probably should be hunkered down already if preggie. We have a 3rd one, saw it on ring last night ugh. Smaller


Charade67 said:


> Thankfully I didn't have as much gray then as I do now. I called the color company to complain and was told that sometimes that particular color caused gray hairs to turn purple. You would think they would have put a warning on the box.


U can strip that out with some cheap shampoo with sulfa. Let it sit for a few minutes, then condition like crazy


Sue M said:


> Just got home from the dentist. I have a cavity  No wonder my tooth was bothering me. Ugh. Have to go back June 10 to have it fille


I can’t believe your dental offices are open. In our area only the ones with the reverse air systems, few & far between.  I’m waiting that out as long as i can lol


macraven said:


> Lynne. Lots of bugs in the south.
> But none in the house like you have


No gators either i hope.  Have been seeing a rash of those sort of videos posted lately.  No idea if they are more active or people have more time on their hands


Lynne G said:


> Little one gave blood this morning. Said was easy and nurses were nice. She’s just chilling now, and will assume an iced coffee will be her choice soon.


good for her!  I’m universal donor, vampires always knocking on my door.  Haven’t donated in ages, no blood drives in our area that were convenient.


macraven said:


> None of that is done where I am.


Start a movement, puzzle your neighbors 


Charade67 said:


> JCP had no problem with returns. I asked the cashier if she knew if the store would be closing permanently or not, but she didn't know.


Majority of retail stores closed, ross just opened here last sunday.  I’m annoyed





mckennarose said:


> Virtual commencement was very nice!  My little smarty graduated Magna Cum Laude and she was in two honor societies; English and Business.  She also got the notice that she made Dean's List again this semester.  I'm a proud mama tonight!


Wow, that is amazing!  Congrats


mckennarose said:


> Great news in the paper today! We only have ONE new virus case in the city reported in the past few days! That is a huge improvement and makes me feel better about going out to the store.


More good news for you!


Lynne G said:


> Ooh, flashed across my phone, weather alert, chance of high winds, severe thunderstorms and tornado warnings for later today. Eek. Not as hot as Schumi, but almost as muggy


Same here, must be a wide swath of nasty coming north...i thought bertha was thru already


Charade67 said:


> Yes, as of today we are required to wear masks in public places. I think the effort is too little, too late. Perhaps if the requirement had been made 2-3 months ago we wouldn't have such a rise in cases.


Holy smokes, didn’t know some places didn’t have to wear them


Charade67 said:


> I have a gaiter scarf on order, but don't know when it will arrive.


I bought a mission brand (what i use for neck cooling towels).  They are far hotter inside than expected.  They are the type that are designed to to protect from sun, bugs & when wet be cooling.  Do plan on using next week around neck when on beach. 

My ‘favorite’ and i use the term very loosely, is a cotton one I just bought, has an air vent that helps expel warmth. Otherwise the double layer tight cotton with the air filter inside.  I did break down & buy some of the basic blue masks/nose adjust, they truly are the coolest but like least effective.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick stop in!!!



mckennarose said:


> Virtual commencement was very nice! My little smarty graduated Magna Cum Laude and she was in two honor societies; English and Business. She also got the notice that she made Dean's List again this semester. I'm a proud mama tonight!


That is awesome!!!  Such a great accomplishment!!!!  I would be a proud momma too 


keishashadow said:


> Mr pulled my hair thru cap yesterday. Those long, dark roots were driving me insane. Did a pretty good job IMO


That is great!!!!  My dad did my mom's color at home too lol.  I did a video chat with her when she was picking a color at the drug store, so she wouldn't end up with some funky color.  And it worked.  As long as you stay with a basic color and don't switch from a gold color to an ash  undertone most people will be ok!  What happens when you mix yellow and blue...you get GREEN!!!  I have seen this sooo many times.  It's hard to correct and people get upset at how long it take and how expensive it can get.  As long as we all stick with basic colors...it will turn out just fine  

@schumigirl  you must be delighted with that nice warm weather!!!!  Enjoy and soak it all in!  And your afternoon wound absolutely delightful!

@macraven...I hope you get some sleep my Mr. Macraven gets home.  I know the feeling.  Our elderly dog ( who has doggy dementia ) gets up at all hours now.  We have to watch that he doesn't get his days and nights mixed up.  It seems to be getting worse again lately.  I have a feeling our days are numbered with him around anymore 

@Charade67  your new eliptical machine looks awesome!!!!  I wish we had room in our home for something like that, but we have tight quarters, and don't plan on moving anytime soon.  


Well...I have had an interesting week.  I had trouble with my allergies that have sent me to the hospital twice this week.  My face swelled up - especially around my eyes.  It happened slowly over time during the day and by the time I got home from work...I got dh to take me to emergency right away.  Spent about 5 hours...went home and woke up with even worse swelling.  Not long after I got up, I started to feel the itchiness start, in my ears and palate so off I went again.  This time they loaded me up with IV meds and 6 hours later it was better...not totally gone from under my eyes.  I still wake up with swelling, but each day is less.  I'm taking all the high dose antihistamines, steriods and anti itch meds and using cold compresses to keep the swelling down under my eyes!  That is the part that seems the worse now.  So I have an Dr appointment with my regular GP to refer me to get allergy tests done again.    I have allergies, but have never had a reaction like this before.  Hopefully I can keep it at bay until I get the tests done again.  But I do have to say, they I got into emergency right away with my swollen face lol!!  There was no sitting around and waiting for me.  

The weather is finally warm here too.  It's been a little windy, but that is not unusual for us.  We are heading back out fishing again tomorrow I think.  Do another day trip (  maybe try to have a weinie roast ) while we are there.  

Things are slowly opening up here.  We can now get our hair done,, chiropractors, dentists and eye doctors.  Restaurants and our shopping malls are back open.  Only a few stores have had line ups to get in.  I have not gone yet.  I don't really need anything that bad to have to go out shopping yet.  Although I would love to go sit down for a meal somewhere.  That is the one thing I'm missing.  I have a haircut schedule for June 17...and it can't come fast enough.  

Well, I should shuffle the few papers that just hit my desk again.  Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## macraven

After months of not being able to use my iMac, I finally got it to work today.
Thought I could see the picture thread better using the computor as the Iphone doesn't cut it for quality of pictures.

Switched back to the iphone as the way it is set up to read posts, is easier as it goes with recent posts first.
Just opposite on the iMac.

The Dis looked different on the phone when I looked at a post in it.
Realized I had to do more switching things around in order to get the report button back on.....

Of course forgot the pw I have used since the beginning of time so fixed up a new one easily.

Did get the email for registration for the AP entrance days for UO.
Not worth it for me to drive 7 hours to go to it.
But I did a dummy run trial and it did go through.


----------



## keishashadow

Yea Mac!  We got the invite too. No interest in being first in there lol. August soon enough for my liking 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> That is great!!!! My dad did my mom's color at home too lol. I did a video chat with her when she was picking a color at the drug store, so she wouldn't end up with some funky color. And it worked. As long as you stay with a basic color and don't switch from a gold color to an ash undertone most people will be ok! What happens when you mix yellow and blue...you get GREEN!!! I have seen this sooo many times. It's hard to correct and people get upset at how long it take and how expensive it can get. As long as we all stick with basic colors...it will turn out just fine


Who among us hasn’t Paid for corrective color services?  lol.

 I’m quite pleased with the highlights


Pumpkin1172 said:


> know the feeling. Our elderly dog ( who has doggy dementia ) gets up at all hours now. We have to watch that he doesn't get his days and nights mixed up. It seems to be getting worse again lately. I have a feeling our days are numbered with him around anymore


Aw that’s so sad, hope he hangs in there


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I have allergies, but have never had a reaction like this before. Hopefully I can keep it at bay until I get the tests done again. But I do have to say, they I got into emergency right away with my swollen face lol!! There was no sitting around and waiting for me.


Yikes! That is scary stuff. Sounds like u need to see an ENT.
I’m going to put on big girl panties and schedule sinus CAT scan, hopefully in July but trying for out patient


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

keishashadow said:


> I’m quite pleased with the highlights



They turned out great! Nice work to you and Mr.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

keishashadow said:


> I’m quite pleased with the highlights


That looks BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  I'm not quite ready to do that grey thing yet.  I have enough " sparkles "  but quite enough to pull that look off.  I did book a partial balayage to give me a little bit of a different look  I usually color my roots myself, but I'm needing a change.  And let's face it...I'm frugal.  I think I should be able to do it myself...but I'm not quite brave enough to do that.  So this will be my mother's day treat to myself


----------



## Lynne G

Nice, Keisha, and eek, Pumpkin.  Pumpkin, hope you get some relief soon.  My older one is on medicine for his allergies.  Sometimes he gets itchy eyes, but most of the time, it sets off his asthma.  Why we call him Darth Vader at times.  His poor face gets all puffy, and fluids in his lungs.  Hence, his allergy medicine tries to open his blood vessels in his lungs and tries to lessen the puffy congestion he gets.  

Ah, weather alert on phone again, to expire in 6 hours.  Yeah, from my weather app, thinking we may be rock and rolling in the overnight.  Fine with me.  Means should be a glorious Saturday with much lower humidity.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Mr pulled my hair thru cap yesterday.  Those long, dark roots were driving me insane. Did a pretty good job IMO
> 
> Right across the river from our town.  Met Kendall at GD gymnastic practice, such a lovely young woman. Spoke to every little girl that wanted to chat & posed for pics, was so cute.
> 
> Haha that swill is sold by the handle here = college kids
> 
> Probably should be hunkered down already if preggie. We have a 3rd one, saw it on ring last night ugh. Smaller
> 
> U can strip that out with some cheap shampoo with sulfa. Let it sit for a few minutes, then condition like crazy
> 
> I can’t believe your dental offices are open. In our area only the ones with the reverse air systems, few & far between.  I’m waiting that out as long as i can lol
> 
> No gators either i hope.  Have been seeing a rash of those sort of videos posted lately.  No idea if they are more active or people have more time on their hands
> good for her!  I’m universal donor, vampires always knocking on my door.  Haven’t donated in ages, no blood drives in our area that were convenient.
> 
> Start a movement, puzzle your neighbors
> 
> Majority of retail stores closed, ross just opened here last sunday.  I’m annoyed
> Wow, that is amazing!  Congrats
> 
> More good news for you!
> 
> Same here, must be a wide swath of nasty coming north...i thought bertha was thru already
> 
> Holy smokes, didn’t know some places didn’t have to wear them
> 
> I bought a mission brand (what i use for neck cooling towels).  They are far hotter inside than expected.  They are the type that are designed to to protect from sun, bugs & when wet be cooling.  Do plan on using next week around neck when on beach.
> 
> My ‘favorite’ and i use the term very loosely, is a cotton one I just bought, has an air vent that helps expel warmth. Otherwise the double layer tight cotton with the air filter inside.  I did break down & buy some of the basic blue masks/nose adjust, they truly are the coolest but like least effective.




OK.......do you have the most perfect husband around!!!  

He did a fabulous job........does he take appointments.......lol.....it does look lovely Janet!!! 

I remember you telling me about Kendall and how lovely she was. Most of those kids seemed quite normal which was surprising given their mothers......they were a little out there!!

I haven’t given blood this year at all yet, between having cold/flu in January then this virus.......I’ll get back to my usual before too long. 






Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick stop in!!!
> 
> 
> That is awesome!!!  Such a great accomplishment!!!!  I would be a proud momma too
> 
> That is great!!!!  My dad did my mom's color at home too lol.  I did a video chat with her when she was picking a color at the drug store, so she wouldn't end up with some funky color.  And it worked.  As long as you stay with a basic color and don't switch from a gold color to an ash  undertone most people will be ok!  What happens when you mix yellow and blue...you get GREEN!!!  I have seen this sooo many times.  It's hard to correct and people get upset at how long it take and how expensive it can get.  As long as we all stick with basic colors...it will turn out just fine
> 
> @schumigirl  you must be delighted with that nice warm weather!!!!  Enjoy and soak it all in!  And your afternoon wound absolutely delightful!
> 
> @macraven...I hope you get some sleep my Mr. Macraven gets home.  I know the feeling.  Our elderly dog ( who has doggy dementia ) gets up at all hours now.  We have to watch that he doesn't get his days and nights mixed up.  It seems to be getting worse again lately.  I have a feeling our days are numbered with him around anymore
> 
> @Charade67  your new eliptical machine looks awesome!!!!  I wish we had room in our home for something like that, but we have tight quarters, and don't plan on moving anytime soon.
> 
> 
> Well...I have had an interesting week.  I had trouble with my allergies that have sent me to the hospital twice this week.  My face swelled up - especially around my eyes.  It happened slowly over time during the day and by the time I got home from work...I got dh to take me to emergency right away.  Spent about 5 hours...went home and woke up with even worse swelling.  Not long after I got up, I started to feel the itchiness start, in my ears and palate so off I went again.  This time they loaded me up with IV meds and 6 hours later it was better...not totally gone from under my eyes.  I still wake up with swelling, but each day is less.  I'm taking all the high dose antihistamines, steriods and anti itch meds and using cold compresses to keep the swelling down under my eyes!  That is the part that seems the worse now.  So I have an Dr appointment with my regular GP to refer me to get allergy tests done again.    I have allergies, but have never had a reaction like this before.  Hopefully I can keep it at bay until I get the tests done again.  But I do have to say, they I got into emergency right away with my swollen face lol!!  There was no sitting around and waiting for me.
> 
> The weather is finally warm here too.  It's been a little windy, but that is not unusual for us.  We are heading back out fishing again tomorrow I think.  Do another day trip (  maybe try to have a weinie roast ) while we are there.
> 
> Things are slowly opening up here.  We can now get our hair done,, chiropractors, dentists and eye doctors.  Restaurants and our shopping malls are back open.  Only a few stores have had line ups to get in.  I have not gone yet.  I don't really need anything that bad to have to go out shopping yet.  Although I would love to go sit down for a meal somewhere.  That is the one thing I'm missing.  I have a haircut schedule for June 17...and it can't come fast enough.
> 
> Well, I should shuffle the few papers that just hit my desk again.  Have a great day everyone!!!!




Hey pumpkin........My goodness what an experience you had! Glad they sorted you quickly and best wishes for future testing......

And sounds like your area is doing well.......I’m jealous of the hairdressers opening up lol.......I am so desperate to sit and be pampered in the salon again!! I do love getting my hair done.....have a great weekend pumpkin........





macraven said:


> After months of not being able to use my iMac, I finally got it to work today.
> Thought I could see the picture thread better using the computor as the Iphone doesn't cut it for quality of pictures.
> 
> Switched back to the iphone as the way it is set up to read posts, is easier as it goes with recent posts first.
> Just opposite on the iMac.
> 
> The Dis looked different on the phone when I looked at a post in it.
> Realized I had to do more switching things around in order to get the report button back on.....
> 
> Of course forgot the pw I have used since the beginning of time so fixed up a new one easily.
> 
> Did get the email for registration for the AP entrance days for UO.
> Not worth it for me to drive 7 hours to go to it.
> But I did a dummy run trial and it did go through.




I never use my phone for the Dis......it’s too fiddly......I like the laptop or iPad.

I forgot a password yesterday......it’s a site I go on regularly but just drew a blank.......I change them regularly, and don’t write them down.....I probably should!!!



Barbecue done for another day.......we are fed and watered again.....little bit of a breeze has picked up so it’s finally cooled down some. Will head inside a little later.

Did have a little zoom chat earlier with friends......everyone was enjoying the sunshine thankfully......I’d have felt bad if their weather was poor.

Friday night......where has this week gone........


----------



## Charade67

The desk and chair are finally gone. Yay!! 

Now if I could just get rid of the sofa.



keishashadow said:


> Right across the river from our town. Met Kendall at GD gymnastic practice, such a lovely young woman. Spoke to every little girl that wanted to chat & posed for pics, was so cute.


 I used to post on a message board called Dance Moms - no affiliation with the TV show. It was around long before the show started. The mom of one of the original Dance Mom girls, Chloe, I think, used to post there before her daughter was on the show. 



keishashadow said:


> U can strip that out with some cheap shampoo with sulfa. Let it sit for a few minutes, then condition like crazy


I wish I had known that about 20 years ago. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> your new eliptical machine looks awesome!!!! I wish we had room in our home for something like that, but we have tight quarters, and don't plan on moving anytime soon.


 We really didn't have room until I started cleaning out the spare room. Now it's going to be a combination of spare bedroom and exercise room. 



macraven said:


> After months of not being able to use my iMac, I finally got it to work today.


 I already miss my iMac. I hope I learn to like the laptop just as well. 



keishashadow said:


> Who among us hasn’t Paid for corrective color services? lol.


 Me! The worst thing that happened to me was the purple streaks. I just lived with it until it was time to color again. 



keishashadow said:


> I’m quite pleased with the highlights


 It looks very nice. 

I have had 3 people express interest in my sofa, but so far no one had followed through. I just got an email that my elliptical has shipped. Hopefully the sofa will be gone before it arrives.


----------



## schumigirl

Gosh some of the comments on here now with all this Disney/Universal issue are priceless........

Best ignored........



Still warm here......60F for 11pm is quite nice for a change.......

Bacon tomorrow for breakfast......and maybe pancakes if I can be bothered to make them.......

Watching junk on tv till bedtime........


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Charade67 said:


> I’m getting a recumbent cross trainer. It is supposed to be low impact, so it should be good for my arthritic knees.



I have never heard of that. Definitely looks the part. 



Sue M said:


> My tooth isn’t achy right now so that’s good.



YAY! Hope it stays that way until you get it fixed.



schumigirl said:


> .I posted that exact funny yesterday!!



I stole it from you, cause it was exactly me that morning. My sale day pants didnt fit and they were loose when I bought them in January. Blaming covid but it may be my eating everything in sight. Menopause just plain bites.








BagOLaughs said:


> I thought I'd just post a little something something






mckennarose said:


> We only have ONE new virus case in the city reported in the past few days



That is fantastic. Hope it stays that way and that other cities follow. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> they I got into emergency right away with my swollen face lol!! There was no sitting around and waiting for me.



How scary, but great that they got you in quick.



keishashadow said:


> No interest in being first in there lol.



Pray everyone there stays healthy but beyond that remembers to be kind. Its going to be different and there is no use *****ing or being mean to others there or to workers.


----------



## keishashadow

I spent 1.5 hrs on hold with universal. Have 2 APs that expired during the CV issue. One the end of March and another in April. Was told they couldn’t renew anyone until parks have an opening date.

since 6/5 announced, I tried today to renew online but get error message. Guess I’ll try again online next week or two.

Carole  -told Dave he had  another tool in his arsenal. Said his nerves can’t take the stress. Didn’t realize he was so worried things wound go south. As I told him, no worries, I’d put on a rinse or toner to tide me over. It’s all good 


Charade67 said:


> I have had 3 people express interest in my sofa, but so far no one had followed through. I just got an email that my elliptical has shipped. Hopefully the sofa will be gone before it arrives.


You’d think many people off work would have plenty of time on their hands to grab a nice sofa geez


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> I have never heard of that. Definitely looks the part.
> 
> 
> 
> YAY! Hope it stays that way until you get it fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> I stole it from you, cause it was exactly me that morning. My sale day pants didnt fit and they were loose when I bought them in January. Blaming covid but it may be my eating everything in sight. Menopause just plain bites.
> 
> 
> View attachment 497826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 497824
> 
> 
> 
> That is fantastic. Hope it stays that way and that other cities follow.
> 
> 
> 
> How scary, but great that they got you in quick.
> 
> 
> 
> Pray everyone there stays healthy but beyond that remembers to be kind. Its going to be different and there is no use *****ing or being mean to others there or to workers.



lol.....I don’t think we‘re alone with the clothes!!!

It‘s not fun.......thank goodness for socks!! They always fit.......  






keishashadow said:


> I spent 1.5 hrs on hold with universal. Have 2 APs that expired during the CV issue. One the end of March and another in April. Was told they couldn’t renew anyone until parks have an opening date.
> 
> since 6/5 announced, I tried today to renew online but get error message. Guess I’ll try again online next week or two.
> 
> Carole  -told Dave he had  another tool in his arsenal. Said his nerves can’t take the stress. Didn’t realize he was so worried things wound go south. As I told him, no worries, I’d put on a rinse or toner to tide me over. It’s all good
> 
> You’d think many people off work would have plenty of time on their hands to grab a nice sofa geez




lol......he’s a star!! I asked Tom  (jokingly) if he would do my hair......lol......he looked a little shell shocked for a second then realised I was teasing........perish the thought! He has his talents, but not sure I’d trust him with my hair........


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, I would not even ask my DH to dye my hair.  Patiently waiting for the Governor to allow salons next Friday.  I cannot wait to be pampered a bit either.  And be legally blonde without white hair showing.  

And


Yeah, most likely will still be up early. No matter, moving fast will be optional.

And woot!



Thank goodness!

And finally, for Robo,



Yeah, night owl is generally not me.

So warm out, made burgers on the grill, and just chopped up some fresh vegetables, as too hot to cook. Thinking time to make milkshakes.

Enjoy your weekend!  

Finally, hehe, older one asked what I was planning for tomorrow.  Nothing. Well, wash and hopefully a warm feeling pool dip.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Does whiskey contain less calories than rum? Asking for a friend


----------



## Monykalyn

Missed some birthdays-happy belated birthday to all!
My morning companion this am with my coffee-was cool-almost grabbed a blanket, but the sun was nice. Heading to lake tomorrow-out on the pontoon, but not going to any of the lake bars for sure! No need and can save money by eating at MiL! Gorgeous day today and supposed to last through weekend.
Got the hair done yesterday. Stylist glad to be back at work, money ran out before they could get the forgivable loans.

Have excess weeks of Timeshare to use, get extra week certificates when we deposit our week, plus we have the week we have to use that was supposed to be in France-will expire before we can use next year (and have other deposit we can use)-trying to convince hubs that a road trip to a resort would be cheap (can take our own food) and I want to work from "home" in a pool side lounger. The resort I contacted yesterday said they weren't busy at all but pools now open-lots of good ones to choose from in Florida...

Hope all are doing ok!


----------



## Lynne G

What a sweet pup, MonyK.

Of course whiskey has less calories, Vicki.


----------



## macraven

It took me 6 hours to book my Delta flight, but its all done now!
 
Yesterday and today there was a glitch on the Delta site and I thought I knew enough with their set up to still be able to book online.

Turns out I was able to handle it until it came to payment.
Glitch was every time I tried to pay online, the price went up each time.

Did a call to Delta and got put on a wait list to talk to an agent.
But I did know it would be 6 hours before I got the call back which came at 7:40 tonight.

Agent said they are having glitches and many are calling to book.

So in between of reading threads and finalizing my flights, I can sit back and play ketchup here.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Does whiskey contain less calories than rum? Asking for a friend



Yes that is correct...................










Lol........did that answer your question?!?!?!!!




That one is the right one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay for getting flights booked, Mac.  I did quite awhile ago, and price dropped twice, that I took advantage of, and now even higher than I had first booked.  With a price of dinner, got a wee bit lower hotel.  Still deciding on first 4 nights.  Saw the mouse said no fast passes or ADRs for rest of year.  Thinking do I want to go there first?  Have to see what hotel rates are, which I have not done yet.  And was thinking do I get rush of fear or just get the buy 1 get 1?  Hmmm.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Yay for getting flights booked, Mac.  I did quite awhile ago, and price dropped twice, that I took advantage of, and now even higher than I had first booked.  With a price of dinner, got a wee bit lower hotel.  Still deciding on first 4 nights.  Saw the mouse said no fast passes or ADRs for rest of year.  Thinking do I want to go there first?  Have to see what hotel rates are, which I have not done yet.  And was thinking do I get rush of fear or just get the buy 1 get 1?  Hmmm.



I just booked the lightsaber build thing for my boys last weekend, I’m wondering if that is going to be changed now? They are so excited about that.

I got the email this morning though.....

Oh we just got B1G1


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Wife’s 40th on Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



















I’m 38.........


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

@bioreconstruct

A “friend” to many.

So nice to see these photos!!!


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Yay for getting flights booked, Mac.  I did quite awhile ago, and price dropped twice, that I took advantage of, and now even higher than I had first booked.  With a price of dinner, got a wee bit lower hotel.  Still deciding on first 4 nights.  Saw the mouse said no fast passes or ADRs for rest of year.  Thinking do I want to go there first?  Have to see what hotel rates are, which I have not done yet.  And was thinking do I get rush of fear or just get the buy 1 get 1?  Hmmm.


Lynne, the price I booked was cheaper than when I started watching the site many months back.
When covid 19 hit, some of the flights I thought about were no longer listed.
More flights appeared maybe over a week ago and prices had dropped from what I saw March 5.
I’m glad now I hesitated in early booking but it made me jittery waiting this long to book a flight.
I usually book 9 months out.

I’m still trying to decide which hhn tix to get.
Bogo looks good at their sale price.

Do you have any idea how long you will be able to work from home?
Bet it has been nice not to have to go to the office 5 days a week!

Hope all the homies are doing good!
Remember back when we all would talk about how great it was Friday and a weekend off work?


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Wife’s 40th on Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m 38.........


Hope she has a fantastic bd and is showered with gifts from you!

Age is only a number......
That’s what I said when I robbed the cradle ..


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Hope she has a fantastic bd and is showered with gifts from you!
> 
> Age is only a number......
> That’s what I said when I robbed the cradle ..



I believe she’ll make out well........!!!!!!!!!

My beautiful wife would probably surprise many with her age defying natural being!!!

I tell everyone it’s because she force’s me to take her to drink the Florida water so much.....

Really twists my arms...

She gets annoyed when she is carded she thinks it’s silly, she does look a lot younger though.......

I said that’s not to check your age they just want to know your name........

Mac isn’t your 29th just around the corner!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Does whiskey contain less calories than rum? Asking for a friend



If it`s necessary......calories don't matter one single jot!!!!

Tell your friend......





macraven said:


> It took me 6 hours to book my Delta flight, but its all done now!
> 
> Yesterday and today there was a glitch on the Delta site and I thought I knew enough with their set up to still be able to book online.
> 
> Turns out I was able to handle it until it came to payment.
> Glitch was every time I tried to pay online, the price went up each time.
> 
> Did a call to Delta and got put on a wait list to talk to an agent.
> But I did know it would be 6 hours before I got the call back which came at 7:40 tonight.
> 
> Agent said they are having glitches and many are calling to book.
> 
> So in between of reading threads and finalizing my flights, I can sit back and play ketchup here.



Glad you got the flights sorted!! I was shocked to hear the 6 hour call back time! Hope I don't need to talk to our airline soon......






Lynne G said:


> Yay for getting flights booked, Mac.  I did quite awhile ago, and price dropped twice, that I took advantage of, and now even higher than I had first booked.  With a price of dinner, got a wee bit lower hotel.  Still deciding on first 4 nights.  Saw the mouse said no fast passes or ADRs for rest of year.  Thinking do I want to go there first?  Have to see what hotel rates are, which I have not done yet.  And was thinking do I get rush of fear or just get the buy 1 get 1?  Hmmm.




It`s nice to have choices Lynne with your trip Lynne and fun to think about what you want to do......with HHN tickets we`re having to wait anyway till we are sure we`ll be allowed to fly into the USA. 

We have the flights, we have the hotels, we have the Insurance......the rest is up to politics and ain`t nothing we can do about that! 





DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I believe she’ll make out well........!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My beautiful wife would probably surprise many with her age defying natural being!!!
> 
> I tell everyone it’s because she force’s me to take her to drink the Florida water so much.....
> 
> Really twists my arms...
> 
> She gets annoyed when she is carded.......
> 
> I said that’s not to check your age they just want to know your name........
> 
> Mac isn’t your 29th just around the corner!!!



We were shocked when we came to America and were carded often. First time was my 40th and I thought she was joking.....in the UK you just have to look older than 25 and you`ll usually be fine. 

But, it`s happened a few times since and still feels very weird when they do ask for ID...….



Saturday again........

Slept like a contented baby last night. Went to bed late, well late for us......just after midnight, and only slept till 6am, but it was such a good sleep. 

Beautiful day here again, but much cooler than yesterday....only into the mid to high 60`s. Will maybe sit in the direct sunshine today but there`ll be a cooler breeze around. One of the few downsides to living right next to the sea.

Bacon was so lovely.......lunch is turkey slices, potato salad and a little salad.......tonight is pizza night!!! Thankfully the place we use has managed to keep open during all this and they have been incredibly busy which has been good to see. 

Few zoom calls today and that`s about it. Maybe some internet shopping......there`s always something to buy.......





























Happy Saturday..........​


----------



## Charade67

Ugh. Woke up around 4:00 and haven't been able to get back to sleep. I decided to go see if anything was worth watching on TV. Around 5:00 that cat became very interested in the TV. I realized that there was a stink bug on the screen. I had to get rid of it before Caspian attacked the screen. Now he's staring at the TV as if he is waiting for the bug to reappear. 

Vicki - I had never heard of the recumbent elliptical until a couple of weeks ago. Dh was changing channels and happened to stop on HSN and they were selling one. 

DLPN - Happy birthday to your wife. 

I am a little envious of all of you discussing upcoming vacation plans. It looks like our next big trip will be in March. We are looking at going back to Disney when B and dh are off for spring break.


----------



## Lynne G

Don’t know when back to commute routine will resume, Mac.  I am thinking around August.  It has been almost 4 months.  There is always something good and not so good about telecommuting, when you are not used to it. If you have always, maybe not as disrupting.   Funny, as we moved into our new building only a few months before vacating it.  I just hope I did not leave anything in the refrigerator and my plants are air plants so hope they are still alive when I get back.

Ha, woke up, seemed bright out, good morning .... Oops forgot to turn the alarm off. Wonderful to have a sleeping in house, as a nice long shower, made tea and some cheesy eggs, then now on my third load of wash, and then that will be done for the day. It was a beautiful sunrise, and the sunlight is streaming through the window. How nice is that? And from the cold front that arrived, no AC is heard. How nice is that? Then we will see if pool is warm enough. Dsis is not an early bird, and the kids are not either. So most likely an afternoon swim will be a nice way to spend the afternoon at the pool.

Nice MonyK is at the lake this weekend. Should be nice weather, I hope.

Well, last night we did get rain that you could hear quite loudly, but that was it.  No high winds, no thunder I could hear, and thankfully, that lowest risk of a tornado did not happen either.  While the roads sounded wet when I woke up, with this sunny start, roads don’t sound wet now.  

Aww, a big happy birthday to DisneyLife’s wife tomorrow.  

When I was in my 20’s got asked more than once which high school I went to. Um, graduated years ago. Some places card regardless of whether you look over 21 or not. Don’t care, I will show the card if I need to.

With that, have to put the clothes in the dryer and hang some up.

Enjoy a beautiful Saturday.  And ick, stink bugs.  At least you can squash them or pick them up and toss them out the door.  The latter is mostly what we do, as very icky if they get smooshed.  

Yeah, I was thinking it may be nice to wander around more than a night or two, but I may just get the BOGO, and enjoy some time in IOA or relax back at the hotel.  I assume I can change if I pay the difference.  So also why I am leaning on the BOGO ticket.  At least it is on sale for another month.


----------



## mckennarose

Good morning all!
Much cooler today, only 60 degrees but sunny and nice.  I'm still in shorts and a tank, but with a sweater over it, lol!  



Charade67 said:


> Yes, as of today we are required to wear masks in public places. I think the effort is too little, too late. Perhaps if the requirement had been made 2-3 months ago we wouldn't have such a rise in cases.


I didn't know so many places didn't have a mask requirement.  Yes, it probably would've helped if they had implemented it earlier.  I hope your cases slow down.


Charade67 said:


> I am still trying to find a mask I am comfortable with. The first one I got makes breathing really difficult and the ties keep getting caught in my hair.


I went to the store yesterday and it was soooo hot with the mask on!  Our temps were high and the humidity was higher.... it made me think of Florida and how uncomfortable it will be to wear a mask in the parks.  


keishashadow said:


> Mr pulled my hair thru cap yesterday. Those long, dark roots were driving me insane. Did a pretty good job IMO


Good job!  


keishashadow said:


> Majority of retail stores closed, ross just opened here last sunday. I’m annoyed


We have some opening today with very strict rules on which doors will be open, the traffic pattern in the store, etc.   I may drive past later to see, but I have no intention of going in.


keishashadow said:


> My ‘favorite’ and i use the term very loosely, is a cotton one I just bought, has an air vent that helps expel warmth.


That reminds me that yesterday in the grocery store I saw a woman wearing a winter scarf around her face!  I don't know how she didn't pass out.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well...I have had an interesting week. I had trouble with my allergies that have sent me to the hospital twice this week.


I'm sorry to hear that, I hope you can get it sorted out soon.  Allergies are no fun.  I had two ER trips in the past few years because of insect bites.  I don't know what insect it is, or if it's just my overactive immune system going crazy, but they swell so much, like the size of a dinner plate!  The ER gives me oral steroids, topical steroids and draws a line around the border so they can monitor it.  


keishashadow said:


> I’m quite pleased with the highlights


They really came out great!  Love them!


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I just booked the lightsaber build thing for my boys last weekend, I’m wondering if that is going to be changed now? They are so excited about that


I've been reading on the new procedures and it's very different.  Not only do you have to have a dated park ticket but also a reservation to get into the park itself.  ???  I know it's to control capacity, but it's going to cause headaches for people planning.  All ADR's, FP and events are cancelled, so I would check the Savi's reservation.

@keishashadow : did you get MNSSHP tickets?  They put a hold on sales for now and people are trying to get them through Undercover Tourist, who still has them listed.


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Wife’s 40th on Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Happy Birthday to her!!!


schumigirl said:


> We were shocked when we came to America and were carded often. First time was my 40th and I thought she was joking.....in the UK you just have to look older than 25 and you`ll usually be fine.


A lot of restaurants will card and every grocery store does here.  They actually scan your license.  I can get a 6 pack at Wegmans and get carded and buy three bottles of Everclear at the liquor store and won't get carded.  Figure that out!  Lol!  BTW, I don't drink Everclear... I use it make Limoncello.  

I remember eating at Rose and Crown in Epcot and our server was a really cute kid.  He hung around our table a lot and was.... let's say "very attentive" to my daughters.    We got to talking to him about the drinking age in the UK and he told us he was 20 years old and while he could drink at home, he couldn't drink in the US because of our 21 drinking age.  He also admitted that when he looks at ID's (because he was carding one of my dd's) that he has no clue what to look for because we have different licenses from each state.  LOL!


Lynne G said:


> Well, last night we did get rain that you could hear quite loudly, but that was it. No high winds, no thunder I could hear, and thankfully, that lowest risk of a tornado did not happen either.


We didn't get any thunder either, despite the warnings on the phone.  Lots of rain that was hard at times.  It did cool off very quickly last night after the rain started.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all!  On tap today, packing for beach & hoping the space launch is a go.  No idea what I’m doing for dinner at this point.  May just close my eyes, reach into the freezer & cook the first thing i grab.


schumigirl said:


> lol......he’s a star!! I asked Tom (jokingly) if he would do my hair......lol......he looked a little shell shocked for a second then realised I was teasing........perish the thought! He has his talents, but not sure I’d trust him with my hair........


He’s a whiz, pretty sure he could figure anything out he put his mind to tackle


Lynne G said:


> Ack, I would not even ask my DH to dye my hair. Patiently waiting for the Governor to allow salons next Friday. I cannot wait to be pampered a bit either. And be legally blonde without white hair showing.


Highlights those are highlights . 

I’ve been trying to book a slot online for end of July but site still down (JCPenney)


Vicki Rickerd said:


> Does whiskey contain less calories than rum? Asking for a friend


Hmmm probably, just go with vodka   I hear it has negative calories 


Monykalyn said:


> The resort I contacted yesterday said they weren't busy at all but pools now open-lots of good ones to choose from in Florida...


My oldest DS arrived in Myrtle Beach last night, said the resort looked busy.  Was hoping it’d be dead. Fingers are crossed it’s the remnants of Memorial Day crowd & they’ll clear out this weekend.


macraven said:


> It took me 6 hours to book my Delta flight, but its all done now!


I’d probably have waited another day at that point, but kudos for persistence.  Nice to check off the boxes for an upcoming trip


Lynne G said:


> Saw the mouse said no fast passes or ADRs for rest of year. Thinking do I want to go there first? Have to see what hotel rates are, which I have not done yet. And was thinking do I get rush of fear or just get the buy 1 get 1? Hmmm.


Right now no new resort reservations either (except DVC).  I was disturbed to read how they cancelled all those makeup FDP reservations for those who were cancelled starting back in March.  

Have early August trip still on the books but did cancel DVC res & booked a value.  When i read Tom Bricker’s musings this Tuesday that they would only have ‘select’ WDW resorts opened, I hurriedly changed it to One he mused would be open.  Glad I jumped, by the next day, the booking moratorium commenced.  Supposedly, they will be moving those with now-closed properties.  Ugh. 

Have first part of trip booked @ HRH.  Will watch how that goes re reopening at both parks.  Going to book another cancellable res @ MB for the same week.

I like to have my bases covered 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I just booked the lightsaber build thing for my boys last weekend, I’m wondering if that is going to be changed now? They are so excited about that.
> 
> I got the email this morning though.....
> 
> Oh we just got B1G1


You got the lightsaber build BOGO free?  Need to look to see if that is valid in August.  Already paid for one of those bad boys in January.  Very cool process BTW but, IMO, a waste of $ 


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> View attachment 497916
> 
> @bioreconstruct
> 
> A “friend” to many.
> 
> So nice to see these photos!!!


Indeed!  Where is that pic?  Iinitially I though that was a pic of the bellagio with the single heart but the building with two should be Caeser’s. Even though we’ve had that view several times from Flamingo, it doesn’t fit with my memory.

.    





macraven said:


> Age is only a number......
> That’s what I said when I robbed the cradle


Nothing wrong with having a trophy husband 


Lynne G said:


> Enjoy a beautiful Saturday. And ick, stink bugs. At least you can squash them or pick them up and toss them out the door. The latter is mostly what we do, as very icky if they get smooshed.


All creatures, great & small...except for those little rotters.  If u toss them outside, back they come.  we bury them at sea .


----------



## keishashadow

mckennarose said:


> did you get MNSSHP tickets? They put a hold on sales for now and people are trying to get them through Undercover Tourist, who still has them listed.


I had them from day one, ours was first night. Went that date 2 years ago, sold out.  Same thing happened last year.

As soon as they shut the parks down the end of May, I contacted WDW and requested that my “uncancellable” tickets be refunded along with my HoopDeeDoo prepaid reservation.  Easy, peasy.  

I will be shocked if they offer the party this year, unless it’s rolled out ‘lite’ ala a jazzed up villians party & for less dates, perhaps once or twice a week starting end of September.   Eh, what do i know


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

keishashadow said:


> Morning all!  On tap today, packing for beach & hoping the space launch is a go.  No idea what I’m doing for dinner at this point.  May just close my eyes, reach into the freezer & cook the first thing i grab.
> 
> He’s a whiz, pretty sure he could figure anything out he put his mind to tackle
> 
> Highlights those are highlights .
> 
> I’ve been trying to book a slot online for end of July but site still down (JCPenney)
> 
> Hmmm probably, just go with vodka   I hear it has negative calories
> 
> My oldest DS arrived in Myrtle Beach last night, said the resort looked busy.  Was hoping it’d be dead. Fingers are crossed it’s the remnants of Memorial Day crowd & they’ll clear out this weekend.
> 
> I’d probably have waited another day at that point, but kudos for persistence.  Nice to check off the boxes for an upcoming trip
> 
> Right now no new resort reservations either (except DVC).  I was disturbed to read how they cancelled all those makeup FDP reservations for those who were cancelled starting back in March.
> 
> Have early August trip still on the books but did cancel DVC res & booked a value.  When i read Tom Bricker’s musings this Tuesday that they would only have ‘select’ WDW resorts opened, I hurriedly changed it to One he mused would be open.  Glad I jumped, by the next day, the booking moratorium commenced.  Supposedly, they will be moving those with now-closed properties.  Ugh.
> 
> Have first part of trip booked @ HRH.  Will watch how that goes re reopening at both parks.  Going to book another cancellable res @ MB for the same week.
> 
> I like to have my bases covered
> 
> 
> You got the lightsaber build BOGO free?  Need to look to see if that is valid in August.  Already paid for one of those bad boys in January.  Very cool process BTW but, IMO, a waste of $
> 
> Indeed!  Where is that pic?  Iinitially I though that was a pic of the bellagio with the single heart but the building with two should be Caeser’s. Even though we’ve had that view several times from Flamingo, it doesn’t fit with my memory.
> 
> .
> Nothing wrong with having a trophy husband
> 
> All creatures, great & small...except for those little rotters.  If u toss them outside, back they come.  we bury them at sea .




Yeah right...............

Nope that is in response to HHN tickets.....

Disney BOGO on a $200 souvenir....


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Good morning all!
> Much cooler today, only 60 degrees but sunny and nice.  I'm still in shorts and a tank, but with a sweater over it, lol!
> 
> 
> I didn't know so many places didn't have a mask requirement.  Yes, it probably would've helped if they had implemented it earlier.  I hope your cases slow down.
> 
> I went to the store yesterday and it was soooo hot with the mask on!  Our temps were high and the humidity was higher.... it made me think of Florida and how uncomfortable it will be to wear a mask in the parks.
> 
> Good job!
> 
> We have some opening today with very strict rules on which doors will be open, the traffic pattern in the store, etc.   I may drive past later to see, but I have no intention of going in.
> 
> That reminds me that yesterday in the grocery store I saw a woman wearing a winter scarf around her face!  I don't know how she didn't pass out.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that, I hope you can get it sorted out soon.  Allergies are no fun.  I had two ER trips in the past few years because of insect bites.  I don't know what insect it is, or if it's just my overactive immune system going crazy, but they swell so much, like the size of a dinner plate!  The ER gives me oral steroids, topical steroids and draws a line around the border so they can monitor it.
> 
> They really came out great!  Love them!
> 
> I've been reading on the new procedures and it's very different.  Not only do you have to have a dated park ticket but also a reservation to get into the park itself.  ???  I know it's to control capacity, but it's going to cause headaches for people planning.  All ADR's, FP and events are cancelled, so I would check the Savi's reservation.
> 
> @keishashadow : did you get MNSSHP tickets?  They put a hold on sales for now and people are trying to get them through Undercover Tourist, who still has them listed.
> 
> Happy Birthday to her!!!
> 
> A lot of restaurants will card and every grocery store does here.  They actually scan your license.  I can get a 6 pack at Wegmans and get carded and buy three bottles of Everclear at the liquor store and won't get carded.  Figure that out!  Lol!  BTW, I don't drink Everclear... I use it make Limoncello.
> 
> I remember eating at Rose and Crown in Epcot and our server was a really cute kid.  He hung around our table a lot and was.... let's say "very attentive" to my daughters.    We got to talking to him about the drinking age in the UK and he told us he was 20 years old and while he could drink at home, he couldn't drink in the US because of our 21 drinking age.  He also admitted that when he looks at ID's (because he was carding one of my dd's) that he has no clue what to look for because we have different licenses from each state.  LOL!
> 
> We didn't get any thunder either, despite the warnings on the phone.  Lots of rain that was hard at times.  It did cool off very quickly last night after the rain started.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!




Yes, it seems very common and every day to be carded in the US. I was even carded in NY with my mum and aunt.......mum was shocked but I explained to her why it was different in the US to Great Britain.

I’ve seen different driving licences from different states, so I can imagine the confusion for a Brit as our licences are more or less the same.

That is a bad reaction to insect bites where you end up in the ER!! It must be extra worrying at certain times of the year.......

Have a great weekend........





keishashadow said:


> Morning all!  On tap today, packing for beach & hoping the space launch is a go.  No idea what I’m doing for dinner at this point.  May just close my eyes, reach into the freezer & cook the first thing i grab.
> 
> He’s a whiz, pretty sure he could figure anything out he put his mind to tackle
> 
> Highlights those are highlights .
> 
> I’ve been trying to book a slot online for end of July but site still down (JCPenney)
> 
> Hmmm probably, just go with vodka   I hear it has negative calories
> 
> My oldest DS arrived in Myrtle Beach last night, said the resort looked busy.  Was hoping it’d be dead. Fingers are crossed it’s the remnants of Memorial Day crowd & they’ll clear out this weekend.
> 
> I’d probably have waited another day at that point, but kudos for persistence.  Nice to check off the boxes for an upcoming trip
> 
> Right now no new resort reservations either (except DVC).  I was disturbed to read how they cancelled all those makeup FDP reservations for those who were cancelled starting back in March.
> 
> Have early August trip still on the books but did cancel DVC res & booked a value.  When i read Tom Bricker’s musings this Tuesday that they would only have ‘select’ WDW resorts opened, I hurriedly changed it to One he mused would be open.  Glad I jumped, by the next day, the booking moratorium commenced.  Supposedly, they will be moving those with now-closed properties.  Ugh.
> 
> Have first part of trip booked @ HRH.  Will watch how that goes re reopening at both parks.  Going to book another cancellable res @ MB for the same week.
> 
> I like to have my bases covered
> 
> 
> You got the lightsaber build BOGO free?  Need to look to see if that is valid in August.  Already paid for one of those bad boys in January.  Very cool process BTW but, IMO, a waste of $
> 
> Indeed!  Where is that pic?  Iinitially I though that was a pic of the bellagio with the single heart but the building with two should be Caeser’s. Even though we’ve had that view several times from Flamingo, it doesn’t fit with my memory.
> 
> .
> Nothing wrong with having a trophy husband
> 
> All creatures, great & small...except for those little rotters.  If u toss them outside, back they come.  we bury them at sea .




Yes, he is........have to admit, Tom is definitely more a “call the guy” person.......he’s wonderful, but getting things done around the house beyond the basics......”call the guy”........love it really.......we’re waiting right now on our decorator getting back in business, but he’ll have a backlog as he’s been shutdown since March........I can wait.

Yes, hope the crowds clear at Myrtle Beach.......i was hearing from a friend in Florida one of the beaches he drove to was surprisingly busy during the week.......

Did you tell me you enjoyed Knives Out?? I forget........




Trying to decide if it’s red wine.......white wine......rum mules or pink gins tonight..........decisions.


----------



## mckennarose

keishashadow said:


> Hmmm probably, just go with vodka I hear it has negative calories


Words to live by!


keishashadow said:


> I will be shocked if they offer the party this year, unless it’s rolled out ‘lite’ ala a jazzed up villians party & for less dates, perhaps once or twice a week starting end of September. Eh, what do i know


I can't imagine doing MNSSHP with no parade, no fireworks, no shows and who knows how many rides open.  Why buy the party when everything is closed or limited?  Think of all the candy you could buy with money you save by not purchasing tickets.   

I would love to do it again, but I just can't see it happening this year for us.  



schumigirl said:


> I’ve seen different driving licences from different states, so I can imagine the confusion for a Brit as our licences are more or less the same.


I felt bad for the poor kid, but he was such a good sport and laughed it off.


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 

Happy Saturday



Happy belated birthday to Sue, Cams son and Keisha hubby




Happy birthday to DisneyLifePapioNe wife




keishashadow said:


> I’m still a bit nervous to make my needed appts. Were you satisfied with the VR ones? Not sure what to make of that concept.



The VR appointments went well. Hubby’s was at 9:30 that morning and mine was at 1:30 pm.  I have all the medical equipment needed to do vitals....Stethoscope, sphygmomanometer etc...so we did weight, vitals, meds etc. I listened to his lungs, heart, checked all pulses etc.

My concern for others who will possibly do VR appointments who are not in health profession is that something critical will not be caught. These things are easily found at hands on Doc appointment. Especially if that person has a preexisting condition.

Overall was easy and our Doc is wonderful. It’s one of those welcome to the new world of medicine. This could be the wave of the future for sure.
Watches already can read your heart rhythm and send fetal heart rhythms to OBGYN.




Charade67 said:


> This reminded me of the State Farm commercial where the guy refuses to race someone because he didn't want to mess with his discount.



LOL....That would be my luck to be caught racing.




Sue M said:


> Robo sounds like you had a fun drive home with grandson! I’m looking forward to my haircut today! We are told to wait in car and they’ll text when it’s time to come in.



Yep....we were told the same....as soon as my stylist was done with her client. That person had to leave and she sanitized the chair and then text me to come in. Temp was taken, you had to have mask on.




schumigirl said:


> Tom just reminded me it was a year ago today we picked up the new Porsche.........a year seems to have flown past!! Poor car will be feeling a little redundant these last weeks......think we’ve put fuel in it about three times in 5 weeks......and it’s a very thirsty car!!!



Hope you enjoyed your drive. It’s nice just to get out and ride a little.




schumigirl said:


> Looking at buying a new Sous vide machine. The one we had was mid range and it worked fine, till I broke it......  I really shouldn’t be allowed out at times!!!



Never heard of a Sous vide machine.....had to look that up.




cam757 said:


> Yesterday was DS's 14th bday. It was a little chilly out so we ended up ordering pizza and having the grandparents and my DB come over. DS wants to build a gaming computer so he got mainly money to buy his parts. He was happy. I made him lemon cake and I found this candy cake on Pinterest that I made. He loved



That candy cake was awesome looking. Hope he had a lovely birthday.




keishashadow said:


> Drove 7 miles to let take this one to his new home. Not the mr, will keep him



The picture is funny.... the raccoon is looking at your hubby.....like here we go again.




keishashadow said:


> The little gal/guy had scraped one of their front legs trying to get out of the cage before we woke today. I asked Dave to go get the spray bottle of rubbing alcohol to spritz it. He gave me the hairy eye, but had to give it a fighting chance



Raccoon whisperer




schumigirl said:


> So, tonight...…….it`s pink gin time...…..



Cocktails look nice.




Sue M said:


> Got phone call from my doc checking up on my diabetes. Apparently I’m a star patient. Had a couple of too low readings so have to be sure I don’t go too long between meals.



Congratulations on getting your diabetes on track.




BagOLaughs said:


> Hey kids, well its been a number of years but I thought I'd just post a little something something. I hope you're all safe, well and as happy as can be at the moment.



Hey........BagOLaughs....good to see you post.




keishashadow said:


> Mr pulled my hair thru cap yesterday. Those long, dark roots were driving me insane. Did a pretty good job IMO



Your hubby did a great job.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well...I have had an interesting week. I had trouble with my allergies that have sent me to the hospital twice this week. My face swelled up - especially around my eyes.



Scary situation......hope you feel better soon.


Mckennarose congratulations to your daughter on her graduation. Graduating Magna Cum Laude is awesome.




It’s a sunny start to the day here. Looking forward to some time in the garden.

I saw that the space ship is supposed to take off at 3:22 pm if weather permits. They have been far more careful with sending these rockets up. Which is a good thing.

Sue...You asked if I could see the rockets launch from my home in Florida......On  a clear day I can see the larger rockets going up from my backyard in Florida. It’s just a white flash in the Northeastern sky. I usually will drive up to a place on Banana River on 528. Basically right across the river from VAB. Launch pad 39A to to the right of that a little piece. It’s about 45 minutes to an hour north of were my home is.

Last couple of times I went up to watch a rocket launch it did not take off. Did do some looking for better places to watch them though on last trip up.

I’am not there this time to drive up to watch this one though. Bet it will be busy with folks wanting to see the launch today.

Shout out to Tink.....hope you are doing well 


Have a great Saturday everyone.



Thinking of HHN


----------



## schumigirl

Hey Robo.......

Good to see you post! And glad you’re going to be enjoying the garden......good weather has to be enjoyed.......we didn’t go out a drive in the end, friends wanted to Zoom instead......maybe tomorrow.....

You‘d love the sous vide......I wasn’t sure at first, but I do like it. I still haven‘t chosen a new one yet. 

We will be watch the launch if it happens later.......for us it’s 8.33 tonight, but not looking too good again.....50/50 at the minute, but tomorrow looks good if it doesn’t go today. We have the live feed up watching and hoping!

You have a great weekend too Robo........





Had a wander to see the fruit trees earlier and the plums are starting to show......look like gooseberries right now, but looks a good yield this year. Some apples are starting to show a little but no pears yet. We got all the pear trees cut back last year so they should bloom quickly when they start. 

Yes, watching the NASA feed in the background right now.....Love the build up to it.

Tom and Kyle are hungry and want to order pizza in half an hour.....I’d prefer to wait a little, maybe nearer 7ish, but their little faces are making me feel guilty........

They‘ll probably win........


----------



## Lynne G

I would order pizza for dinner, but we had it for lunch yesterday.  Hmmm.  

Absolutely gorgeous out.  Big puffy clouds in a beautiful blue sky, and so bright out.  Loving it.  

Hey Robo, glad to hear from ya.  Are you going at end of September this Fall?  I would be happy to say hello in person, even if 6 feet away.


----------



## macraven

Waiting for updates about UO reopening is kind of like being over 9 months + days/week pregnant and not able to make plans more than hours out.


----------



## macraven

Robo, you know Schumi is going to be all over that picture of Michael Myers you posted ..

It’s her favorite dude ( well after Tom and Kyle)


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Launch is a go they are saying......!


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Robo, you know Schumi is going to be all over that picture of Michael Myers you posted ..
> 
> It’s her favorite dude ( well after Tom and Kyle)



Yeah, why her pizza looks like this:


----------



## Sue M

Mac well at least you got back to sleep after the 3:00 catattude!  
I don’t know why I was so tired yesterday. Went to Costco with Mr in the morning. Then quick stop at Sephora with dd so I could pick up my birthday gift. Then came home. Could hardly keep my eyes open and slept most of the day. So strange. I’m usually not an afternoon napper!

Charade yay for selling your stuff! Hope you won’t be home alone.

Schumi wow that’s hot! 97

MRose that’s great 1 new case. I forget what area you’re in?
We had 4 new cases yesterday in our province. I’ll pretend to be there too!  Looks so inviting.

Charade I know!  So hard not to pet the doggies. Especially when they’re puppies!  So difficult to send our fur babies into vet without us. I really hate that especially if there’s a problem. Usually there’s a discussion with vet while examining.
Glad kitty did well, except for the nail trim!  Too bad they couldn’t give him a tiny bit of sedition to relax him for it!  

Lynne hope you were safe from the storms.

MRose we don’t throw grad parties for college/University here either. After walking the stage the college had a nice reception outside for the grads and families then we just went out for dinner.

Keisha good job on hair.  I’m waiting on June 2 appt. not long now!  DD hasn’t seen said raccoon in a few days so maybe she’s either hunkered down or moved on!

Charade I have a cotton one my friend made me. It’s the kind that has extra space in front. Rather than the flat ones. I have a flat one too. Like that the least. Both are hot. We wear masks whenever we go into a store. I’ve ordered 2 more from Vera Bradley online. Will see how those are. I don’t like any of them so far but you do get used to it. Sorta. My friend has one with the side vent and doesn’t feel like it’s any cooler.

Pumpkin sorry to hear about your doggy with dementia. That’s so sad. And horrible allergy wow. It must be so painful. Hope they can get to the bottom of it soon. Our cottonwood here is going crazy. Can’t open car windows or it gets in car.
I’m able to keep my allergies at bay with Reaction.
Afraid to sneeze or cough around people. You get the stink eye right away!  
Things are slowly opening here too. Got my hair cut. Went to dentist.

Mac yay for getting your iMac working! I got invite too but too far away to go.

Keisha I remember the days when Mr used to pull my hair thru the cap lol. That was a long time ago and always had to talk him into it lol! Wasn’t his fav thing to do!

Monykalyn nice pup pic!  Have fun on the lake!

Mac glad you got Delta sorted!

Lynne yes, wdw no ADRs or FP. So guess my adrs will be cancelled not that I had many. Don’t know if my Aug trip is a go or not yet. First have to see when our border opens, then if we have to go thru a 14 day quarantine it’s a no go too. Dd can’t take 4 weeks off work.

DisneyLife yeah, not sure about light sabre as they said all tours and extras will be canceled.
What is this B1G1 thing I’m hearing about?
Happy 40th to your wife!

Ive got carded in Florida a few times. The first time I thought the clerk was being funny and I just laughed. But clerk said really, I need to check your ID! My daughters were almost rolling on the floor laughing.

MRose cute story about Rose & Crown waiter! We went when my youngest was 19 and was surprised she wasn’t legal in Florida. 19 is legal age here. That was awhile ago. She’s 30 now!

Keisha envious of your beach day. Raining here. 
I’ll go with vodka too!
So what resort do you have booked. If our Aug 2 is a go we will be at CBR. Hope it’s not on cancel list.

Robo thanks for the birthday wishes!  Yes I did wonder if you could see the launches. I’ve heard of people on Ft Lauderdale beaches seeing and from wdw. Just the white flash but still exciting to me!
Enjoy your sunny day!  I hear it’s a 70% chance of launch today.

Mr just went out for some odds and ends for key lime pie makings. Nothing much doing here. It’s a rainy day. Was nice most of the week. Then Saturday rolls around and rain! Brother-in-law coming for dinner. Chicken on bbq. With sides. 
Lazy day.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Robo, you know Schumi is going to be all over that picture of Michael Myers you posted ..
> 
> It’s her favorite dude ( well after Tom and Kyle)





lol......love that guy!!!




Lynne G said:


> Yeah, why her pizza looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 498041




Now that is a pizza!!!! Work of art really.......





Sue M said:


> Mac well at least you got back to sleep after the 3:00 catattude!
> I don’t know why I was so tired yesterday. Went to Costco with Mr in the morning. Then quick stop at Sephora with dd so I could pick up my birthday gift. Then came home. Could hardly keep my eyes open and slept most of the day. So strange. I’m usually not an afternoon napper!
> 
> Charade yay for selling your stuff! Hope you won’t be home alone.
> 
> Schumi wow that’s hot! 97
> 
> MRose that’s great 1 new case. I forget what area you’re in?
> We had 4 new cases yesterday in our province. I’ll pretend to be there too!  Looks so inviting.
> 
> Charade I know!  So hard not to pet the doggies. Especially when they’re puppies!  So difficult to send our fur babies into vet without us. I really hate that especially if there’s a problem. Usually there’s a discussion with vet while examining.
> Glad kitty did well, except for the nail trim!  Too bad they couldn’t give him a tiny bit of sedition to relax him for it!
> 
> Lynne hope you were safe from the storms.
> 
> MRose we don’t throw grad parties for college/University here either. After walking the stage the college had a nice reception outside for the grads and families then we just went out for dinner.
> 
> Keisha good job on hair.  I’m waiting on June 2 appt. not long now!  DD hasn’t seen said raccoon in a few days so maybe she’s either hunkered down or moved on!
> 
> Charade I have a cotton one my friend made me. It’s the kind that has extra space in front. Rather than the flat ones. I have a flat one too. Like that the least. Both are hot. We wear masks whenever we go into a store. I’ve ordered 2 more from Vera Bradley online. Will see how those are. I don’t like any of them so far but you do get used to it. Sorta. My friend has one with the side vent and doesn’t feel like it’s any cooler.
> 
> Pumpkin sorry to hear about your doggy with dementia. That’s so sad. And horrible allergy wow. It must be so painful. Hope they can get to the bottom of it soon. Our cottonwood here is going crazy. Can’t open car windows or it gets in car.
> I’m able to keep my allergies at bay with Reaction.
> Afraid to sneeze or cough around people. You get the stink eye right away!
> Things are slowly opening here too. Got my hair cut. Went to dentist.
> 
> Mac yay for getting your iMac working! I got invite too but too far away to go.
> 
> Keisha I remember the days when Mr used to pull my hair thru the cap lol. That was a long time ago and always had to talk him into it lol! Wasn’t his fav thing to do!
> 
> Monykalyn nice pup pic!  Have fun on the lake!
> 
> Mac glad you got Delta sorted!
> 
> Lynne yes, wdw no ADRs or FP. So guess my adrs will be cancelled not that I had many. Don’t know if my Aug trip is a go or not yet. First have to see when our border opens, then if we have to go thru a 14 day quarantine it’s a no go too. Dd can’t take 4 weeks off work.
> 
> DisneyLife yeah, not sure about light sabre as they said all tours and extras will be canceled.
> What is this B1G1 thing I’m hearing about?
> Happy 40th to your wife!
> 
> Ive got carded in Florida a few times. The first time I thought the clerk was being funny and I just laughed. But clerk said really, I need to check your ID! My daughters were almost rolling on the floor laughing.
> 
> MRose cute story about Rose & Crown waiter! We went when my youngest was 19 and was surprised she wasn’t legal in Florida. 19 is legal age here. That was awhile ago. She’s 30 now!
> 
> Keisha envious of your beach day. Raining here.
> I’ll go with vodka too!
> So what resort do you have booked. If our Aug 2 is a go we will be at CBR. Hope it’s not on cancel list.
> 
> Robo thanks for the birthday wishes!  Yes I did wonder if you could see the launches. I’ve heard of people on Ft Lauderdale beaches seeing and from wdw. Just the white flash but still exciting to me!
> Enjoy your sunny day!  I hear it’s a 70% chance of launch today.
> 
> Mr just went out for some odds and ends for key lime pie makings. Nothing much doing here. It’s a rainy day. Was nice most of the week. Then Saturday rolls around and rain! Brother-in-law coming for dinner. Chicken on bbq. With sides.
> Lazy day.




Yep, for us that is unusual......general temp was around 88-90 outside, but the part of our garden where we were sitting is so enclosed......so the heat builds easily. Much cooler today so glad we made the most of it......

lol.....yes, Kyle thought it funny every time we have been carded over there.......actually I need to take it as a compliment.......

And hope you’re happy with your hair.......I can’t wait to get mine done properly.......have a lovely evening.......



Heading up to watch the pre launch stuff now.....looking good for blast off........fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, have a live feed on my iPad.  

A funny, my mom told me the damn rocket took off before I was born over a week late.

Here’s to a perfect trip for the astronauts.


----------



## Sue M

Yes Schumi, quite happy with hair. Felt so good getting it in shape!  Now just waiting for colour to be done, just a few days. I go to a different place for colour. My hairdresser has allergies that prevent him from doing it and I won’t go back to his wife after she ruined 2 shirts.


----------



## Sue M

Yay for successful launch! Very exciting. We watched on CNN!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Sue M said:


> Mac well at least you got back to sleep after the 3:00 catattude!
> I don’t know why I was so tired yesterday. Went to Costco with Mr in the morning. Then quick stop at Sephora with dd so I could pick up my birthday gift. Then came home. Could hardly keep my eyes open and slept most of the day. So strange. I’m usually not an afternoon napper!
> 
> Charade yay for selling your stuff! Hope you won’t be home alone.
> 
> Schumi wow that’s hot! 97
> 
> MRose that’s great 1 new case. I forget what area you’re in?
> We had 4 new cases yesterday in our province. I’ll pretend to be there too!  Looks so inviting.
> 
> Charade I know!  So hard not to pet the doggies. Especially when they’re puppies!  So difficult to send our fur babies into vet without us. I really hate that especially if there’s a problem. Usually there’s a discussion with vet while examining.
> Glad kitty did well, except for the nail trim!  Too bad they couldn’t give him a tiny bit of sedition to relax him for it!
> 
> Lynne hope you were safe from the storms.
> 
> MRose we don’t throw grad parties for college/University here either. After walking the stage the college had a nice reception outside for the grads and families then we just went out for dinner.
> 
> Keisha good job on hair.  I’m waiting on June 2 appt. not long now!  DD hasn’t seen said raccoon in a few days so maybe she’s either hunkered down or moved on!
> 
> Charade I have a cotton one my friend made me. It’s the kind that has extra space in front. Rather than the flat ones. I have a flat one too. Like that the least. Both are hot. We wear masks whenever we go into a store. I’ve ordered 2 more from Vera Bradley online. Will see how those are. I don’t like any of them so far but you do get used to it. Sorta. My friend has one with the side vent and doesn’t feel like it’s any cooler.
> 
> Pumpkin sorry to hear about your doggy with dementia. That’s so sad. And horrible allergy wow. It must be so painful. Hope they can get to the bottom of it soon. Our cottonwood here is going crazy. Can’t open car windows or it gets in car.
> I’m able to keep my allergies at bay with Reaction.
> Afraid to sneeze or cough around people. You get the stink eye right away!
> Things are slowly opening here too. Got my hair cut. Went to dentist.
> 
> Mac yay for getting your iMac working! I got invite too but too far away to go.
> 
> Keisha I remember the days when Mr used to pull my hair thru the cap lol. That was a long time ago and always had to talk him into it lol! Wasn’t his fav thing to do!
> 
> Monykalyn nice pup pic!  Have fun on the lake!
> 
> Mac glad you got Delta sorted!
> 
> Lynne yes, wdw no ADRs or FP. So guess my adrs will be cancelled not that I had many. Don’t know if my Aug trip is a go or not yet. First have to see when our border opens, then if we have to go thru a 14 day quarantine it’s a no go too. Dd can’t take 4 weeks off work.
> 
> DisneyLife yeah, not sure about light sabre as they said all tours and extras will be canceled.
> What is this B1G1 thing I’m hearing about?
> Happy 40th to your wife!
> 
> Ive got carded in Florida a few times. The first time I thought the clerk was being funny and I just laughed. But clerk said really, I need to check your ID! My daughters were almost rolling on the floor laughing.
> 
> MRose cute story about Rose & Crown waiter! We went when my youngest was 19 and was surprised she wasn’t legal in Florida. 19 is legal age here. That was awhile ago. She’s 30 now!
> 
> Keisha envious of your beach day. Raining here.
> I’ll go with vodka too!
> So what resort do you have booked. If our Aug 2 is a go we will be at CBR. Hope it’s not on cancel list.
> 
> Robo thanks for the birthday wishes!  Yes I did wonder if you could see the launches. I’ve heard of people on Ft Lauderdale beaches seeing and from wdw. Just the white flash but still exciting to me!
> Enjoy your sunny day!  I hear it’s a 70% chance of launch today.
> 
> Mr just went out for some odds and ends for key lime pie makings. Nothing much doing here. It’s a rainy day. Was nice most of the week. Then Saturday rolls around and rain! Brother-in-law coming for dinner. Chicken on bbq. With sides.
> Lazy day.



HHN tickets B1G1


----------



## Sue M

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> HHN tickets B1G1


That’s why I didn’t know about it!  I’m too chicken for HHN!


----------



## keishashadow

Launch was perfect! Yea!





DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Disney BOGO on a $200 souvenir....


Seriously lol. I thot I missed out on a pricing mistake on website 


schumigirl said:


> Did you tell me you enjoyed Knives Out?? I forget...


Yes, it was great. Thot it might be a bit too slow to the burn for the mr but he loved it. I was able to snag on amazon @$9 a while back. It’ll be one of those ones I’ll go back to watch that stellar cast chew up the scenery 



Robo56 said:


> My concern for others who will possibly do VR appointments who are not in health profession is that something critical will not be caught. These things are easily found at hands on Doc appointment. Especially if that person has a preexisting condition.


Yes, I insisted the mr have an in office appt for his annual cardiologist 


Robo56 said:


> Watches already can read your heart rhythm


We have the fitbits, if we’d use all the features would be a few pds lighter lol


Robo56 said:


> I usually will drive up to a place on Banana River on 528. Basically right across the river from VAB. Launch pad 39A to to the right of that a little piece. It’s about 45 minutes to an hour south of were my home is.


Sounds much better view than jetty park 


Sue M said:


> Keisha good job on hair. I’m waiting on June 2 appt. not long now! DD hasn’t seen said raccoon in a few days so maybe she’s either hunkered down or moved on!


Idk starting to think they move in packs. There an empty hoarder house across street. They institutionalized the owner.  Filthy loaded, spinster that lived with her now deceased mom. Nursing home & her family has refused to let it be sold. Borough had to go to court to request tear down. It’s turning into critter condos.  Slowly moving thru the system nearly five years later.  Believe the overflow raccoons are crossing the street to our yard.
At least no kids or crackheads have discovered it


Sue M said:


> So what resort do you have booked. If our Aug 2 is a go we will be at CBR. Hope it’s not on cancel list.


I switched to pop 


Sue M said:


> I won’t go back to his wife after she ruined 2 shirts.


After too many unfortunate instances, decided to deem the then- last ruined shirt as my ‘salon’ shirt lol.


----------



## Charade67

Today is one of those days when I have so much to do and absolutely no motivation to do any of it. It doesn't help knowing that I was supposed to be in Atlanta today. I did manage to get the kitchen, living room, and main bathroom clean. I also did some more organizing of the spare room.

A new virtual reality game room is set to open next month just steps away from my office. B and I went over there today and the owner let us take a little pre-opening tour. He allowed us to sample one of the machines, so B and I rode a virtual rollercoaster. It was pretty cool. I think this place will be a hit once it is able to fully open .



Lynne G said:


> When I was in my 20’s got asked more than once which high school I went to. Um, graduated years ago. Some places card regardless of whether you look over 21 or not. Don’t care, I will show the card if I need to.


I've never been carded (I don't buy anything I would need to be over a certain age to use) but I used to get mistaken for much younger all the time.  Not so much now that I am in my 50's, but a few years ago my dentist thought I was 37.



mckennarose said:


> I didn't know so many places didn't have a mask requirement. Yes, it probably would've helped if they had implemented it earlier. I hope your cases slow down.


 Up until Friday masks were just suggested.



mckennarose said:


> I remember eating at Rose and Crown in Epcot


How did you like that restaurant. Next time we go to Disney I want to eat at some places we haven't tried before. That one is on my radar.




Robo56 said:


> My concern for others who will possibly do VR appointments who are not in health profession is that something critical will not be caught. These things are easily found at hands on Doc appointment. Especially if that person has a preexisting condition.


That's something I would never attempt to do on my own. I have zero medical experience. Thankfully we can still get in person appointments.



Sue M said:


> Charade yay for selling your stuff! Hope you won’t be home alone.


 I make sure that DH is home when someone comes to get something.



Sue M said:


> Too bad they couldn’t give him a tiny bit of sedition to relax him for it!


 That's what the gabapentin is for. I just couldn't get the cat to take it.



Sue M said:


> Mr just went out for some odds and ends for key lime pie makings.


 Yum! Save me a slice.



Sue M said:


> That’s why I didn’t know about it! I’m too chicken for HHN!


I think if we can ever arrange a fall meetup we will have 2 groups - the HHN group and the chicken group. I'll be with the chickens. I guess we can hang out at the pool and eat nachos or something.


----------



## keishashadow

Sue I had to go find this lol. Disney tourist blog is usually spot on about things.  Tom posted the below Earlier this week.  I immediately switched my res at ASMu (had already switched over there from VWL to preserve my points) to pop   Would’ve booked AOA but just there in January. 

“As we’ve said before, Walt Disney World’s two-dozen resorts will likely open in phases.

Deluxe Resorts with Disney Vacation Club properties will likely be first,

then non-DVC resorts connected to the parks by non-bus transportation

(Caribbean Beach, Art of Animation, Pop Century, and Yacht Club),

followed by everything else.”

FYI, the above resorts were the ones available  when I went in the next day.  I was going to switch back to ASMu, hoping to score via moved to a moderate or deluxe , but they had already closed the reservation to anything but cancellations

they have a lot of those FDP for cancelled spring pkg people, now only receiving 35% off whatever is open.  A royal mess, good luck


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

keishashadow said:


> Sue I had to go find this lol. Disney tourist blog is usually spot on about things.  Tom posted the below Earlier this week.  I immediately switched my res at ASMu (had already switched over there from VWL to preserve my points) to pop   Would’ve booked AOA but just there in January.
> 
> “As we’ve said before, Walt Disney World’s two-dozen resorts will likely open in phases.
> 
> Deluxe Resorts with Disney Vacation Club properties will likely be first,
> 
> then non-DVC resorts connected to the parks by non-bus transportation
> 
> (Caribbean Beach, Art of Animation, Pop Century, and Yacht Club),
> 
> followed by everything else.”
> 
> FYI, the above resorts were the ones available  when I went in the next day.  I was going to switch back to ASMu, hoping to score via moved to a moderate or deluxe , but they had already closed the reservation to anything but cancellations
> 
> they have a lot of those FDP for cancelled spring pkg people, now only receiving 35% off whatever is open.  A royal mess, good luck



I like Tom, got to meet him and Sarah last year on the last night of Illuminations, we were staying at BWI, been getting his emails for years was nice to finally meet in person.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Charade67 said:


> I think if we can ever arrange a fall meetup we will have 2 groups - the HHN group and the chicken group. I'll be with the chickens. I guess we can hang out at the pool and eat nachos or something



Count me in on the chicken group! Nachos and margaritas sound like a good consolation prize.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Yes Schumi, quite happy with hair. Felt so good getting it in shape!  Now just waiting for colour to be done, just a few days. I go to a different place for colour. My hairdresser has allergies that prevent him from doing it and I won’t go back to his wife after she ruined 2 shirts.




Don’t blame you for not going back! Glad you’re happy with your hair though.....makes such a difference being happy with our hair!

Yes, launch was amazing........always a tear shed when I watch a launch.......





keishashadow said:


> Launch was perfect! Yea!
> Seriously lol. I thot I missed out on a pricing mistake on website
> 
> Yes, it was great. Thot it might be a bit too slow to the burn for the mr but he loved it. I was able to snag on amazon @$9 a while back. It’ll be one of those ones I’ll go back to watch that stellar cast chew up the scenery
> 
> 
> Yes, I insisted the mr have an in office appt for his annual cardiologist
> 
> We have the fitbits, if we’d use all the features would be a few pds lighter lol
> 
> Sounds much better view than jetty park
> 
> Idk starting to think they move in packs. There an empty hoarder house across street. They institutionalized the owner.  Filthy loaded, spinster that lived with her now deceased mom. Nursing home & her family has refused to let it be sold. Borough had to go to court to request tear down. It’s turning into critter condos.  Slowly moving thru the system nearly five years later.  Believe the overflow raccoons are crossing the street to our yard.
> At least no kids or crackheads have discovered it
> 
> I switched to pop
> 
> After too many unfortunate instances, decided to deem the then- last ruined shirt as my ‘salon’ shirt lol.




Will have to give that movie a go......it looks good but couldn’t remember if you said it was good, bad or indifferent......

Yes, would rather have a raccoon than some of those types around!!! 





Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Count me in on the chicken group! Nachos and margaritas sound like a good consolation prize.



lol.......oh too many chickens!!!

Honestly, you’d love it.......so......much.......fun!!!!!  Most of us have been going for years......I‘m just a baby as our first HHN was 2007.....but we were hooked immediately. Did I mention it was fun.......



Loved the launch from SpaceX tonight......We were all nervous watching it.....but it was fabulous.

Then with a large pink gin and fizzy lemonade we watched You Don’t Mess with the Zohan........seen it before many times, but not for a long time. I don‘t usually like Adam Sandler, don‘t find him funny.....but this one is hilarious.

Almost midnight here......it’s much cooler tonight so windows open will be very pleasant.

Bacon on offer for breakfast again..........and an egg white scramble I think......


----------



## Lynne G

Order in for Schumi’s breakfast, though by the time I can get there will be lunchtime or slightly after.  

Decided hot enough, sandwiches, soup and salad. Older one turned up his nose, but hey, he had more than his share of the chicken nuggets I cooked for lunch.

Chilling on a Saturday night is perfect, and I hear the AC on, not sure if it is ours, our neighbor’s, or both.  Yeah, wonderful day, and hoping Sunday is just the same.

Finally, yep, watching the rocket go off never gets old.  Was fabulous to have watched it, even on a screen.


----------



## mckennarose

Sue M said:


> MRose that’s great 1 new case. I forget what area you’re in?


Northeast PA.  Today's newspaper has us as having 11 new cases; I blame Memorial Day weekend and all the parties.  
They started posting our city's counts a few weeks ago in the newspaper.  It's been going down and far, far better than 50+ or 100+ new cases per week.  
We did get some sad news that someone we know from a store we frequent has passed away from it.  He was only 49.  


Sue M said:


> MRose cute story about Rose & Crown waiter! We went when my youngest was 19 and was surprised she wasn’t legal in Florida. 19 is legal age here. That was awhile ago. She’s 30 now!


Your poor daughter was probably bummed out!  I know the kid at Rose and Crown was, but I got the impression that his friends were helping him out.


Charade67 said:


> A new virtual reality game room is set to open next month just steps away from my office. B and I went over there today and the owner let us take a little pre-opening tour. He allowed us to sample one of the machines, so B and I rode a virtual rollercoaster. It was pretty cool.


That's really cool!  Did you get queasy?  Sometimes I get a little queasy with VR if it's a ride or the game moving very fast.  I have to put a fan on in the room when I *ride* anything fast so I can feel it on my face.  

Hi, my name is McKenna, I'm 50 years old and I'm a secret Gamer!  

We have an Oculus Quest VR system and LOVE it!  Beat Saber is my workout, lol!  I mean, come on!!....It's light sabers!  



Charade67 said:


> How did you like that restaurant. Next time we go to Disney I want to eat at some places we haven't tried before. That one is on my radar.


We've eaten there quite a few times and it's good.  We always got a reservation for fireworks time, asked for a patio seat and the view was amazing!  But, Disney caught on to the prime viewing location and it's now a prix fix menu with fireworks viewing on the patio.   You can still get a dinner reservation for inside, but they won't let you sit on the patio close to showtime.  They do have a viewing location that people who eat inside can use to watch and then go back inside when it's over. We haven't been there since they made the change for dinner, but we go into the pub every time we're there and you can get a few items in there from the dining room.  


Charade67 said:


> I think if we can ever arrange a fall meetup we will have 2 groups - the HHN group and the chicken group. I'll be with the chickens. I guess we can hang out at the pool and eat nachos or something.


I'll be in the chicken group!  And will there be alcohol?


----------



## Charade67

mckennarose said:


> I'll be in the chicken group! And will there be alcohol?


I won't be consuming any, but you can have whatever drink you like.


----------



## Charade67

mckennarose said:


> That's really cool! Did you get queasy? Sometimes I get a little queasy with VR if it's a ride or the game moving very fast. I have to put a fan on in the room when I *ride* anything fast so I can feel it on my face.


I didn't, but it was only a short demonstration.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Charade67 said:


> I won't be consuming any, but you can have whatever drink you like.



Yeah because we would make you not a chicken if you have a “relaxing” beverage!!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

McK- ugh, that is nothing one wants to read.  Would’ve thought it’d take a bit longer from Memorial Day to kick up the quota.  Was thinking more along line of 2 or 3 weeks.  Guess we wait to see

Our city is under seige, appears to be well- organized anarchists from out of state according to FBI causing real trouble vs “garden variety” looters riding the coat-tails of the demonstrations earlier today.  When they bring tire irons & monkey wrenches to a peaceful protest, you’ve got to wonder as to intent.

Crazy times, but they need to put a lid on it & clear the streets sooner vs than later.  Pittsburgh had curfew go into effect at 8 pm.  The city’s PD typically do a great job de-escalating things; but with those bent on mayhem, who knows where the violence will stop.  A shame, same story in so many other cities tonight



schumigirl said:


> Yes, would rather have a raccoon than some of those types around!!!



I forgot to mention, the yearling black bear cubs are getting kicked out of their dens...we have one prowling around in area the last few days.  It’s funny, traffic stops absolutely dead on even the multi-lane highway when they decide to cross.


----------



## Lynne G

Curfew buzzed on my phone earlier tonight.

Will leave light on, as


Hehe, have a good night homies.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> McK- ugh, that is nothing one wants to read.  Would’ve thought it’d take a bit longer from Memorial Day to kick up the quota.  Was thinking more along line of 2 or 3 weeks.  Guess we wait to see
> 
> Our city is under seige, appears to be well- organized anarchists from out of state according to FBI causing real trouble vs “garden variety” looters riding the coat-tails of the demonstrations earlier today.  When they bring tire irons & monkey wrenches to a peaceful protest, you’ve got to wonder as to intent.
> 
> Crazy times, but they need to put a lid on it & clear the streets sooner vs than later.  Pittsburgh had curfew go into effect at 8 pm.  The city’s PD typically do a great job de-escalating things; but with those bent on mayhem, who knows where the violence will stop.  A shame, same story in so many other cities tonight
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention, the yearling black bear cubs are getting kicked out of their dens...we have one prowling around in area the last few days.  It’s funny, traffic stops absolutely dead on even the multi-lane highway when they decide to cross.



Oh goodness, Janet that looks dreadful!

Yes, there’s a massive difference to peaceful protests, to what has been instigated there. I pray no one was hurt, but the pictures don’t look good at all. It’s all over our news too how many places in the States are being affected by this.



Oh I can imagine them stopping for a bear, can you imagine the damage it would do to a lot of cars!

Saw some heartbreaking pictures a few months back of one bear dragging a dead young cub off the road after it had been hit, I think it was in Florida......big cub!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Always plenty of bacon left here Lynne...….think we might keep it for lunch today as I`m not overly hungry this morning....dinner sounded good....yes, sometimes you just want something like that, especially if it`s so hot……..yes, the launch was fabulous!!!!



mrose 49 is no age at all to pass. How sad. And worrying your cases are rising again.



I already quoted Keisha......I really need to wake up this morning!!!!






Started to post earlier, but the landline phone rang.....always a worry so early in the morning......but turned out to be a friend who`s been trying to get in touch with me but has lost her mobile phone....couldn't remember my mobile number off by heart so she called the home phone this morning. When phones ring late at night or very early in the morning....it`s never usually good news...….

And despite me thinking it`s Monday.......it is still Sunday...…..

Looks a lot duller today, but hoping it`ll get sunnier as the morning goes on......

Lazy morning for us...….Kyle was out till 4am with the telescope imaging. So he`ll appear late, maybe around 9.30 which is incredibly late for him to get up......we slept well, but were disturbed by what sounded like foxes having a bit of a disagreement with each other......I looked out but couldn't see anything. Then the Owls around became upset for some reason.....just one of those nights.

Least we don't need to worry about bears here!!!

Have no idea what`s for dinner tonight...….will see what we fancy later. Kyle has asked me to cut his hair again today, so I`m pleased he was happy enough with the job I did on it about 5 weeks ago. He has quite a lot of hair and like me it grows so quickly. So, that's my one job today.


























Have a wonderful Sunday folks.........
​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a perfectly packaged weekend of sunny starts, low humidity and in the 70’s temps.  

Pool yesterday afternoon was a bit cool, but was refreshing enough that it was enjoyable. Kids are stoked, my Dsis is so nice, that as this week, nature has decided a hot summer week is in order, so kids can come over whenever they want, and enjoy the pool.  

Wash is done, only one kid is up.  I slept well too, And yum, thanks for the bacon, Schumi. As the kid that is up, is older one, breakfast will be started now.  Little one is not fond of most breakfast food, but we will save her the plain home fries, and the bacon.  May be in the mood for pancakes too, so I will save a few for her.  

Happy Sunday all, and hope all have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, a perfectly packaged weekend of sunny starts, low humidity and in the 70’s temps.
> 
> Pool yesterday afternoon was a bit cool, but was refreshing enough that it was enjoyable. Kids are stoked, my Dsis is so nice, that as this week, nature has decided a hot summer week is in order, so kids can come over whenever they want, and enjoy the pool.
> 
> Wash is done, only one kid is up.  I slept well too, And yum, thanks for the bacon, Schumi. As the kid that is up, is older one, breakfast will be started now.  Little one is not fond of most breakfast food, but we will save her the plain home fries, and the bacon.  May be in the mood for pancakes too, so I will save a few for her.
> 
> Happy Sunday all, and hope all have a wonderful Sunday.



It’s nice you can use your sisters pool.....must be lovely in warmer weather.

Yep, bacon is always nice!!!



Watching the Dragon about to dock with the ISS.......

Amazing scenes to watch........should say, it’s in darkness right now but will be in daylight soon for the docking......


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Lazy morning for us...….Kyle was out till 4am with the telescope imaging. So he`ll appear late, maybe around 9.30 which is incredibly late for him to get up......we slept well, but were disturbed by what sounded like foxes having a bit of a disagreement with each other......I looked out but couldn't see anything. Then the Owls around became upset for some reason.....just one of those nights.
> 
> Least we don't need to worry about bears here!!!










Lynne G said:


> Wash is done, only one kid is up. I slept well too, And yum, thanks for the bacon, Schumi. As the kid that is up, is older one, breakfast will be started now. Little one is not fond of most breakfast food, but we will save her the plain home fries, and the bacon. May be in the mood for pancakes too, so I will save a few for her.


Yum, sounds like a diner’s menu!  Was just going to have a raisin bagel with cream cheese.  May just crack open a package of bacon now.

Mr picked Five Guys last night, i’d Have be happy with BK or McD’s if truth be told. Really need to fish out a package of chicken from the freezer or We’ll be back to more takeout this evening


schumigirl said:


> Watching the Dragon about to dock with the ISS.......


Ugh i forgot, hope i can catch the feed somewhere online, maybe NASA tv channel. Know it’s somewhere in my DTV lineup.  I rarely go past a certain point in the line up, can get lost in those higher channels


----------



## mckennarose

keishashadow said:


> McK- ugh, that is nothing one wants to read. Would’ve thought it’d take a bit longer from Memorial Day to kick up the quota. Was thinking more along line of 2 or 3 weeks. Guess we wait to see


I know.  That's my take on it, but I could be wrong.  From what we've seen with people we know that have had it, it doesn't wait the full two weeks for incubation.  It seems to hit people within the first week of exposure, which is why I'm thinking it's from the holiday weekend.
Did you see that someone from that huge Ozark's party last weekend has tested positive?  There were hundreds of people there.   


keishashadow said:


> Our city is under seige, appears to be well- organized anarchists from out of state according to FBI causing real trouble vs “garden variety” looters riding the coat-tails of the demonstrations earlier today. When they bring tire irons & monkey wrenches to a peaceful protest, you’ve got to wonder as to intent


Wow.  I saw FB messages inviting people to a protest in a city near us and the last line of the message was what to bring "in case the police get violent".  Ummm.... if you're protesting peacefully, there's no reason to expect violence unless you bring it yourself.    


schumigirl said:


> mrose 49 is no age at all to pass. How sad. And worrying your cases are rising again.


It is sad, he was a very friendly guy.  I just know him from going into the store, but my father, my dd and her boyfriend know him from working with him in the past.  They said that he had un-diagnosed diabetes which they found while he was hospitalized, and may have been the cause of him having issues from covid.

I think that while our cases are going down, the single case reported on Thursday/Friday was almost a fluke.  We've been consistently going down in cases.  Two weeks ago we had 29 new cases; the week before 15 (if I remember correctly?) and this week they posted 11.  It's improving.  

I have more good news on my dd's coworker who had it.  She is fully recovered and has tested negative.... she's over it!  She said she only had a few days of flu like symptoms, and then felt fine but she had to wait until she got a negative result.  So far everyone who was exposed, including my dd, has tested negative.  This makes two of my immediate family members who have been exposed to people with it and both were wearing masks, and have not caught it.  As much of a pain that the masks are, they really do help!

And so far none of the residents and staff at the nursing home my other family member works at has tested positive after the one staffer was positive.  I believe the masks make a huge difference.

Chilly today, but sunny.  Dh and I are hoping to go to Sams this afternoon and then we're having our "social distancing" get-together outside with all the kids, significant others and my parents to celebrate dd's graduation and hubby's birthday.  We may have to light a fire though, if it doesn't warm up!


----------



## keishashadow

mckennarose said:


> From what we've seen with people we know that have had it, it doesn't wait the full two weeks for incubation. It seems to hit people within the first week of exposure, which is why I'm thinking it's from the holiday weekend.


What they are observing here via the large local hospital systems is that with those with a normal immune system, it often appears during the first week after exposure.  A very mild version...akin to having a garden variety ‘bug’ that you’d just hunker down and wait it out for a few days before resuming normal activities.  Problem is after that dissipates, then it often comes roaring back afterwards, much more severely when people think they are out of the woods.  



mckennarose said:


> And so far none of the residents and staff at the nursing home my other family member works at has tested positive after the one staffer was positive. I believe the masks make a huge difference.
> 
> Chilly today, but sunny. Dh and I are hoping to go to Sams this afternoon and then we're having our "social distancing" get-together outside with all the kids, significant others and my parents to celebrate dd's graduation and hubby's birthday. We may have to light a fire though, if it doesn't warm up!


Thank God re the nursing home situation. Do they have the (even healthy) residents isolated there by pod & encouraging them to keep to their rooms?  That’s how most of them are doing it here.  So far, so good in my Mom’s huge complex.

Have a wonderful time with your loved ones tonight!  Sams has really been a help during these times for us lol. Was so happy to be able to find somewhere making celebratory cakes!


----------



## Lynne G

Grocery shopping soon.  Apparently, after feeding older one, he declared need for more food.  Fine.  Did pick up a loaf of fresh bread for the soup last night.  There was some left over, so older one had a sandwich of eggs, bacon, tomatoes, cheese and red pepper slices.  Yep, diner food here, Keisha, LoL.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Today's excitement will be getting the spring/summer clothes out of storage and putting away the fall/winter clothes. I may even do some laundry. 

I might have someone coming today to get my sofa. The elliptical is supposed to arrive on Wednesday. 



keishashadow said:


> Our city is under seige, appears to be well- organized anarchists from out of state according to FBI causing real trouble vs “garden variety” looters riding the coat-tails of the demonstrations earlier today. When they bring tire irons & monkey wrenches to a peaceful protest, you’ve got to wonder as to intent.
> 
> Crazy times, but they need to put a lid on it & clear the streets sooner vs than later. Pittsburgh had curfew go into effect at 8 pm. The city’s PD typically do a great job de-escalating things; but with those bent on mayhem, who knows where the violence will stop. A shame, same story in so many other cities tonight


 Thankfully our city just had a small, peaceful protest. I think things got a little out of hand in Roanoke though. 



keishashadow said:


> I forgot to mention, the yearling black bear cubs are getting kicked out of their dens...we have one prowling around in area the last few days. It’s funny, traffic stops absolutely dead on even the multi-lane highway when they decide to cross.


I would definitely stop for a bear. When we visited Alaska we were warned over an over again how to react if we encounter a bear. Bears always win.



Lynne G said:


> Pool yesterday afternoon was a bit cool, but was refreshing enough that it was enjoyable. Kids are stoked, my Dsis is so nice, that as this week, nature has decided a hot summer week is in order, so kids can come over whenever they want, and enjoy the pool.


Not looking foward to the hot temps coming this week, but at least it will be good pool weather. Enjoy. 



keishashadow said:


> Mr picked Five Guys last night, i’d Have be happy with BK or McD’s if truth be told.


 Not my favorite hamburger place either. 



mckennarose said:


> I have more good news on my dd's coworker who had it. She is fully recovered and has tested negative.... she's over it! She said she only had a few days of flu like symptoms, and then felt fine but she had to wait until she got a negative result. So far everyone who was exposed, including my dd, has tested negative. This makes two of my immediate family members who have been exposed to people with it and both were wearing masks, and have not caught it. As much of a pain that the masks are, they really do help!
> 
> And so far none of the residents and staff at the nursing home my other family member works at has tested positive after the one staffer was positive. I believe the masks make a huge difference.


Great news on both accounts. I really hate the mask, but will keep wearing it if it helps. My new one should be here on Wednesday.


----------



## macraven

Pizza night for me

Banana peppers 
Bacon
Extra pineapple


----------



## macraven

Keisha and charade
When five guys opened in my town, we were all over it and went frequently.

After they were in business for 3 months, they slacked off with serving  hot food and dirty tables was common
Too many times burgers were dry and not hot
We ate there so no reason burgers should have an old taste

Last time we went there has to have been at least 6 months back.  Parking lot is never more than a few cars

At the other end of this complex is Jersey Mikes
We are satisfied getting sandwiches there for lunch.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> At the other end of this complex is Jersey Mikes
> We are satisfied getting sandwiches there for lunch.


I love Jersey Mike's. I wonder if I could talk B into going there for lunch. She prefers Firehouse.


----------



## macraven

We have a firehouse eatery also near us

just as yummy!


----------



## macraven

Go with Jersey Mikes charade!


----------



## Lynne G

Hmm, don’t know if we have a Jersey Mike’s, but have seen Firehouse.  

Little one is now up, and agreed to go grocery shopping with me.  I think she purposely waits until leaving around 11, as that is when most stop breakfast.  Thinking maybe Wawa, but maybe something else.  Up to little one.


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha, we like Five Guys fries and milk shakes....burgers are just ok......hope you caught the docking......it was something special to see!!

And loved the cartoon!!!! Takes me right back.......


mrose.......diabetes isn’t such a bad one for this virus. It’s one of the reasons we are worried about a couple of friends who have it. But goodness what a tragedy. And good news about daughters co worker.

Enjoy your get together........



All this food talk......mac.....pizza sounds so good........mine last night was double chicken, pineapple and jalapeños on a bbq sauce base......my Italian relatives turn in shame when I tell them I have that base and all those toppings!!! But it’s so good.......


Lynne.......Firehouse Sub is really good if you’ve never tried it.....and Wawa have the best potato chips around! We only discovered them last year when one of the StrongWater crew told me to try them......barbecue flavour and the sour cream ones were divine!!!


Charade.....enjoy whichever you decide!




We are barbecuing again tonight........spicy bbq flavour pork steaks, assorted sausages and some spicy chicken skewers.......cous cous and potato salad too. Lush! 

It is a little breezy, but it’ll be fine.....we’ll eat inside I think.

Been a quick Sunday........


----------



## mckennarose

keishashadow said:


> What they are observing here via the large local hospital systems is that with those with a normal immune system, it often appears during the first week after exposure. A very mild version...akin to having a garden variety ‘bug’ that you’d just hunker down and wait it out for a few days before resuming normal activities. Problem is after that dissipates, then it often comes roaring back afterwards, much more severely when people think they are out of the woods.


That is frightening!  I know some of DH's coworkers were sick for a long time, two were out a whole month.  But I didn't hear if they felt better and then got worse again.
I'll mention it to dd to tell her coworker.  Do you know if the people who initially felt better tested negative?  


keishashadow said:


> Thank God re the nursing home situation. Do they have the (even healthy) residents isolated there by pod & encouraging them to keep to their rooms? That’s how most of them are doing it here. So far, so good in my Mom’s huge complex.


They did not accept patients with covid into the nursing home.  I asked about that, since two other area nursing homes did take covid patients in.  They've been on lockdown since the beginning of March and they stay in their rooms.  I know that they can take their masks off while in their rooms, but they need them on when out of the rooms.  Staff wears masks all the time.


keishashadow said:


> Have a wonderful time with your loved ones tonight! Sams has really been a help during these times for us lol. Was so happy to be able to find somewhere making celebratory cakes!


I haven't been to Sam's in almost 3 months!  Is it crazy to be somewhat excited?  LOL!


macraven said:


> After they were in business for 3 months, they slacked off with serving hot food and dirty tables was common
> Too many times burgers were dry and not hot
> We ate there so no reason burgers should have an old taste


Oh yuck!  That sounds gross.

I'm thinking of maybe doing corelife take out today while we're up by Sams!


Charade67 said:


> Great news on both accounts. I really hate the mask, but will keep wearing it if it helps. My new one should be here on Wednesday.


I hope the new one works out well!


schumigirl said:


> my Italian relatives turn in shame when I tell them I have that base and all those toppings!!!


Not gonna lie, this Italian is shuddering a little....   LOL!


----------



## cam757

Happy Sunday,

Hope everyone is well. Work has been crazy busy. I worked yesterday to catch up since this week is going to be even busier since the candidate filing deadline is coming up on the 9th. 

I did get our beach vacation booked forJuly. Not the house I wanted but we waited til the last minute to book so it was slim pickings. On the bright side, if restrictions relax at UOR, I may sneak in a short trip in Aug before school starts......if it does.  I received an email last week from my son's school stating that kids can hold onto their Chromebooks through the summer. They were supposed to turn them in the week after next, which is the last week of the current school year. I maybe reading into this too much but seems like an ominous sign about schools starting back in the fall. 

I did find out that the man that worked at my DS's school who passed from complications of COVID did have other health issues. He had been out of work for a couple of weeks at the beginning of the year with health problems. Still sad that he was taken so young.

DH went on charter fishing trip yesterday for seabass. Something he has wanted to do for a while. He caught his limit of 15. He was happy. He is making fish tacos tonight. I am happy




mckennarose said:


> Virtual commencement was very nice! My little smarty graduated Magna Cum Laude and she was in two honor societies; English and Business. She also got the notice that she made Dean's List again this semester. I'm a proud mama tonight!



Congratulations to your little smarty!@What a great achievement!!



schumigirl said:


> This is very unusual for us.......I don‘t think it’s as warm as that outside maybe into the high 80’s, but we are so sheltered here and surrounded by trees.......so we are cocooned a little.



Sounds like you are having our weather and us yours. Very rainy here. Although today is supposed to be dry but cool. 



Charade67 said:


> Yes, as of today we are required to wear masks in public places. I think the effort is too little, too late. Perhaps if the requirement had been made 2-3 months ago we wouldn't have such a rise in cases.



I agree. Timing is suspect for sure. 



keishashadow said:


> Filthy loaded, spinster that lived with her now deceased mom. Nursing home & her family has refused to let it be sold. Borough had to go to court to request tear down. It’s turning into critter condos. Slowly moving thru the system nearly five years later. Believe the overflow raccoons are crossing the street to our yard.
> At least no kids or crackheads have discovered it



We didn't have the hoarder situation but my DH's family had a house on Cape Hatteras that was kind of off the beaten path and rarely used. One time we went for the weekend, arriving late at night. We went straight to bed when we got there but were soon awaken by our dog who was alerted to noises coming from the fireplace. The fireplace was never used and was blocked off from the interior of the house so we couldn't see what was in the fireplace but from the noises we heard we could tell a family of racoons had made their home in the fireplace. I went out on the deck and there was a racoon on the deck railing and one on the roof and one in the yard. They were everywhere. We immediately packed up and drove home in the middle of the night. I would have stayed but DH was afraid of rabies and whatever other diseases they carry. I was willing to tough it out to be able to go to the beach The next weekend my DH and FIL permanently blocked off the top of the chimney. No more raccoons.


----------



## macraven

Finally got my IMac to work but now really have nothing to say...........hahahahaha


----------



## Charade67

We compromised. We went to Jersey Mike's first and picked up my cold sub. then went to Firehouse and got a hot sub for B. It worked out well since Firehouse is closer to our house then Jersey Mikes. 

I want to take a nap now, but laundry calls.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, wend ended up with Five Guys and Taco Bell.  Time for a walk, weather is perfect!


----------



## schumigirl

lol.....sorry mrose.......in Italy we only ever got the thinnest pizza with fresh tomatoes, buffalo mozzarella, touch of basil and a glug of the best olive oil.......it was always beautiful as it was usually cooked in an old pizza oven outside.......ah memories......I can see why folks shudder in horror........



cam......glad you got your vacation sorted out....Im sure you’ll have a lovely time......and yes, hopefully a sneaky visit to Orlando....hope your weather improves.......ours has to change on Wednesday......back to rain and much cooler.......



Charade and Lynne......sounds like you all got some lovely food......and a walk sounds nice......


mac......glad it’s working again.....it has been a while!!!!




Managed to watch the docking of the Dragon to the ISS and then watched as they emerged into the ISS......fabulous.

Barbecue was lovely......ate too much as always, but so hard to resist.......now after a gap between courses, we are having some coconut ice cream and I made a lime coulis to go with it......no one else likes the lime coulis so it’s just for me  There’s not that much.......

Going to watch a show called Killing Eve......this is season 3 and we’ve kept them all to binge watch.......it’s been hard to avoid spoilers, but we did.

Little bit cooler tonight but sun is still shining.......

Hope all are having a good Sunday........


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Pizza night for me
> 
> Banana peppers
> Bacon
> Extra pineapple


Can’t say i’ve Ever had that particular combo   For some reason bacon’s texture doesn’t appeal to me usually on a pizza but it was good on the hawaiian one i had a few days ago.


Charade67 said:


> I love Jersey Mike's. I wonder if I could talk B into going there for lunch. She prefers Firehouse.


Neither in our neck of the woods, mostly all independent places, most offer pizza too


schumigirl said:


> Wawa have the best potato chips around! We only discovered them last year when one of the StrongWater crew told me to try them......barbecue flavour and the sour cream ones were divine!!!


I laugh about the names of the grocery stores in the south...wawa, piggly wiggly. Makes me smile.  



mckennarose said:


> I'll mention it to dd to tell her coworker. Do you know if the people who initially felt better tested negative?


I didn’t ask, sorry.  Early on they were telling those with mild symptoms to just hang in there, no testing needed.  Now that they are more widely available, may have changed the procedure.


mckennarose said:


> haven't been to Sam's in almost 3 months! Is it crazy to be somewhat excited? LOL!


Not at all.  I was getting excited to be able to shop for groceries at Kroger tomorrow night at the beach.  We don’t have them in our area any longer.  Then, I remembered, I oredred two cheapie beach chairs for pickup at a super walmart there  We rent an umbrella & loungers but I like having those low slung fabric ones to put at water’s edge to chill.  we leave them on beach when done, someone always grabs them, quickly lol.  Guess I’ll will pick up our food stuffs same time.  


cam757 said:


> Happy Sunday,
> 
> 
> 
> DH went on charter fishing trip yesterday for seabass. Something he has wanted to do for a while. He caught his limit of 15. He was happy. He is making fish tacos tonight. I am happy
> 
> 
> Sounds like you We didn't have the hoarder situation but my DH's family had a house on Cape Hatteras that was kind of off the beaten path and rarely used. One time we went for the weekend, arriving late at night. We went straight to bed when we got there but were soon awaken by our dog who was alerted to noises coming from the fireplace. The fireplace was never used and was blocked off from the interior of the house so we couldn't see what was in the fireplace but from the noises we heard we could tell a family of racoons had made their home in the fireplace. I went out on the deck and there was a racoon on the deck railing and one on the roof and one in the yard. They were everywhere. We immediately packed up and drove home in the middle of the night. I would have stayed but DH was afraid of rabies and whatever other diseases they carry. I was willing to tough it out to be able to go to the beach The next weekend my DH and FIL permanently blocked off the top of the chimney. No more raccoons.


They probably thought you were invading ‘their’ home lol

DIL wanted to book a fishing charter for us this week as an early Father’s Day thing. I decided, told her only time i was on a small boat in the ocean I thought I was literally going to hurl up all my innards. Never, had I been as sea sick as that for literally, hours. Ugh


schumigirl said:


> Managed to watch the docking of the Dragon to the ISS and then watched as they emerged into the ISS......fabulous.


I did get to catch it, it was fascinating.


----------



## keishashadow

Friend sent this today, in connection with us having that same alligator pool float.  Seemed familiar but it’s a goodie, apologies if it was posted already


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

keishashadow said:


> Friend sent this today, in connection with us having that same alligator pool float.  Seemed familiar but it’s a goodie, apologies if it was posted already
> View attachment 498217




I saw this a couple of days also....


Lol!!! Our neighbors have the same one floating in their pool most of the time......

They think it keeps the birds away........lol

I would think the chlorine would bother the gators naturally....?


----------



## Lynne G

Ha, we have a shark one.  No gators around here, unless a pet let go wild.  But think our cold weather would kill them.  

Made my own salsa with chicken tacos made by me. Easy dinner, always good for a Sunday night.

And yes, was wonderful to see the docking of the dragon. Safe trip home for our astronauts.

With that, screen time chilling.

Have a lovely Sunday night, all.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Ha, we have a shark one.  No gators around here, unless a pet let go wild.  But think our cold weather would kill them.
> 
> Made my own salsa with chicken tacos made by me. Easy dinner, always good for a Sunday night.
> 
> And yes, was wonderful to see the docking of the dragon. Safe trip home for our astronauts.
> 
> With that, screen time chilling.
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday night, all.




I’m not sure what it is but my wife got a big jug of store brand nacho cheese and it’s really good, I’ve made 4 huge plates of nachos this weekend, with jalapeños and bacon on top of course........


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, we just use shredded taco cheese from a bag, DisneyLife. Nachos, yum.


----------



## Sue M

Keisha I liked Knives Out Too!  Love a good who done it and a stellar cast.
Ugh we had a empty hoarder house around the block. The back of the property backed onto my lane. Every few weeks someone cut the grass but nobody lived inside. Another rich widow. Had another house she lived in but then moved to nursing home. Tarps on roof, coyotes lived in back yard. House rat infested yuck. Family finally sold it. Was a knock down and big house built on the property.
We have lots of wildlife around here. No surprise about raccoons. We’ve had bears moving thru yard too. It’s been a few years since seen any evidence!  Well maybe 2 yrs.
Yeah I could have just used “a salon shirt” but felt she was too careless. So I just go somewhere else. Also when I used to do the cap highlights she was so painful. Yikes.

Charade VR room sounds fun!  Always makes me think of -was it Startrek that had thehologram room?  So fun!
Chicken meet sounds fun!  We had a meet with some of us last year at HRH!  We had a great time. They tried to talk me into HHN without success!

Keisha lol I would have totally done that too, but think of it this way, maybe all those all star people having to move over to Pop. Maybe they’ll move Pop people up to Mod or deluxe to make room

It is a huge mess!

Elsa you are welcomed to the chicken group!

Schumi Loved Knives Out. I’ll have to give Zohan a try when I see it on again. Not a Adam Sandner fan either so I just pass it by.

MRose how sad to hear someone you know passed from COVID. 49 awful. 
We don’t get city counts or even area counts, the news just reports Provincial counts. Oh, and Vancouver Island counts. 
Yes my daughter was surprised! I hadn’t even thought about it and forgot the age in the US is different so didn’t warn her!
All are welcome in the chicken group!  I’ll have a drink with you!  

DisneyLife it would take more than a drink to get me to HHN!

Keisha I think they say you can have symptoms up to 2 weeks from exposure. So maybe sooner than 2 weeks?
That’s so scary about these riots and looting. I heard they were coming from other places too for the sole reason of looting and harm. My cousin in LA said she could here the sirens and helicopters from her home. A good time to stay close to home.

Schumi left over bacon!  That’s one thing you’ll never hear in my house lol!

Lynne sounds like a nice weekend. Was dreary here but rain finally stopped mid day today.

Keisha I love Yogi Bear!  Cute. I like Five Guys. Won’t go to BK or McDonald’s. They give me heart burn.
Oh that’s scary about it coming back worse. This is such a scary virus. 

MRose good news on co worker recovery!

Charade I got a jump on you, changed my clothes out a few weeks ago! Always a good opportunity to weed out stuff you haven’t worn.

Have a good night all!


----------



## Sue M

I was reading something this afternoon and said Cheesecake Factory was closing?  Has anyone heard that. I hope it’s not true


----------



## Lynne G

Sue, I think I read just 27 or so CF would be closed, but rest are doing take out or opened their dining room.  I don’t know which 27, and we don’t go to the one close to us, as last time we ate there years ago, made us not want to ever try again. Seems to do well enough, and is in our local mall, and I assume they have drive up, as they have an outside entrance, and like the mall’s food court Chick Fil A, has food taken out to your car.


----------



## Monykalyn

Sunday right?
Been reading to catch up, sounds like travel plans for some coming together. Will be interesting to watch the opening of Universal.
Weather has been perfect this weekend. Went to lake and stayed at MiL saturday night. Lake busy with boats but our pontoon was fine handling the waves. Tried out our new raft-like a lillypad but inflatable. even got the doggy on it. He liked watching the geese swim right on by, good thing his life jacket has a "handle" on his back to keep him from trying to "retrieve" a couple birds! 

And we are leaving Friday for Florida. Went ahead and decided to use the timeshare weeks. Marriott Harbor Lake has the most amenities open including the big pools.  Flying oldest down for a week, and DH and the boy are flying back a couple days early-DH has  a golf tourney and son has Freshman band camp. I think DH wants to try to go to Universal too-will be interesting so we will see. Three of us have AP's.  Will wait for after the first week probably and see what is up. Have one of the DD's friends come stay at the house to watch chickens and dog, and make a some money. 

And long interruption later I think it is time for bed. Did manage to contort myself enough to get a pedicure done. 
Stay well and good night sleep! will try to remember the eggs for whomever has the bacon!


----------



## buckeev




----------



## macraven

We love you also!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Can’t say i’ve Ever had that particular combo   For some reason bacon’s texture doesn’t appeal to me usually on a pizza but it was good on the hawaiian one i had a few days ago.
> 
> Neither in our neck of the woods, mostly all independent places, most offer pizza too
> 
> I laugh about the names of the grocery stores in the south...wawa, piggly wiggly. Makes me smile.
> 
> 
> I didn’t ask, sorry.  Early on they were telling those with mild symptoms to just hang in there, no testing needed.  Now that they are more widely available, may have changed the procedure.
> 
> Not at all.  I was getting excited to be able to shop for groceries at Kroger tomorrow night at the beach.  We don’t have them in our area any longer.  Then, I remembered, I oredred two cheapie beach chairs for pickup at a super walmart there  We rent an umbrella & loungers but I like having those low slung fabric ones to put at water’s edge to chill.  we leave them on beach when done, someone always grabs them, quickly lol.  Guess I’ll will pick up our food stuffs same time.
> 
> They probably thought you were invading ‘their’ home lol
> 
> DIL wanted to book a fishing charter for us this week as an early Father’s Day thing. I decided, told her only time i was on a small boat in the ocean I thought I was literally going to hurl up all my innards. Never, had I been as sea sick as that for literally, hours. Ugh
> 
> I did get to catch it, it was fascinating.




I tried bacon once on a pizza....Tom likes it, not for me....but hey, not many pizza`s I would turn down....

Yes some kooky names all round there!!! I love Wawa...never been in a piggly wiggly....no small boats for me either....actually no big boats either .....crossed the English Channel to France and Belgium and The North Sea for Norway on ferries.....I don't like boats.

Yep love when friends send you funnies!!!! Most of the memes I have come from them who stalk the internet.....they know I don't have twitter or FB so would miss half of them otherwise.....haven't seen that one before.....I will pass it along though...….

Docking and them entering the ISS was fabulous to watch. Those guys are going to be up there quite a time, look forward to be reading about their time and what work they`ll be doing while they`re up there. 

Have a great week...…..





Sue M said:


> Keisha I liked Knives Out Too!  Love a good who done it and a stellar cast.
> Ugh we had a empty hoarder house around the block. The back of the property backed onto my lane. Every few weeks someone cut the grass but nobody lived inside. Another rich widow. Had another house she lived in but then moved to nursing home. Tarps on roof, coyotes lived in back yard. House rat infested yuck. Family finally sold it. Was a knock down and big house built on the property.
> We have lots of wildlife around here. No surprise about raccoons. We’ve had bears moving thru yard too. It’s been a few years since seen any evidence!  Well maybe 2 yrs.
> Yeah I could have just used “a salon shirt” but felt she was too careless. So I just go somewhere else. Also when I used to do the cap highlights she was so painful. Yikes.
> 
> Charade VR room sounds fun!  Always makes me think of -was it Startrek that had thehologram room?  So fun!
> Chicken meet sounds fun!  We had a meet with some of us last year at HRH!  We had a great time. They tried to talk me into HHN without success!
> 
> Keisha lol I would have totally done that too, but think of it this way, maybe all those all star people having to move over to Pop. Maybe they’ll move Pop people up to Mod or deluxe to make room
> 
> It is a huge mess!
> 
> Elsa you are welcomed to the chicken group!
> 
> Schumi Loved Knives Out. I’ll have to give Zohan a try when I see it on again. Not a Adam Sandner fan either so I just pass it by.
> 
> MRose how sad to hear someone you know passed from COVID. 49 awful.
> We don’t get city counts or even area counts, the news just reports Provincial counts. Oh, and Vancouver Island counts.
> Yes my daughter was surprised! I hadn’t even thought about it and forgot the age in the US is different so didn’t warn her!
> All are welcome in the chicken group!  I’ll have a drink with you!
> 
> DisneyLife it would take more than a drink to get me to HHN!
> 
> Keisha I think they say you can have symptoms up to 2 weeks from exposure. So maybe sooner than 2 weeks?
> That’s so scary about these riots and looting. I heard they were coming from other places too for the sole reason of looting and harm. My cousin in LA said she could here the sirens and helicopters from her home. A good time to stay close to home.
> 
> Schumi left over bacon!  That’s one thing you’ll never hear in my house lol!
> 
> Lynne sounds like a nice weekend. Was dreary here but rain finally stopped mid day today.
> 
> Keisha I love Yogi Bear!  Cute. I like Five Guys. Won’t go to BK or McDonald’s. They give me heart burn.
> Oh that’s scary about it coming back worse. This is such a scary virus.
> 
> MRose good news on co worker recovery!
> 
> Charade I got a jump on you, changed my clothes out a few weeks ago! Always a good opportunity to weed out stuff you haven’t worn.
> 
> Have a good night all!




Bacon is never left over for long...….it`s always enjoyed!! 

Zohan is honestly the only Adam Sandler movie I have enjoyed.....it is not for the prudes out there as it`s deliciously naughty at times......but we laugh so hard at it! 





Monykalyn said:


> Sunday right?
> Been reading to catch up, sounds like travel plans for some coming together. Will be interesting to watch the opening of Universal.
> Weather has been perfect this weekend. Went to lake and stayed at MiL saturday night. Lake busy with boats but our pontoon was fine handling the waves. Tried out our new raft-like a lillypad but inflatable. even got the doggy on it. He liked watching the geese swim right on by, good thing his life jacket has a "handle" on his back to keep him from trying to "retrieve" a couple birds!
> 
> And we are leaving Friday for Florida. Went ahead and decided to use the timeshare weeks. Marriott Harbor Lake has the most amenities open including the big pools.  Flying oldest down for a week, and DH and the boy are flying back a couple days early-DH has  a golf tourney and son has Freshman band camp. I think DH wants to try to go to Universal too-will be interesting so we will see. Three of us have AP's.  Will wait for after the first week probably and see what is up. Have one of the DD's friends come stay at the house to watch chickens and dog, and make a some money.
> 
> And long interruption later I think it is time for bed. Did manage to contort myself enough to get a pedicure done.
> Stay well and good night sleep! will try to remember the eggs for whomever has the bacon!



Hope you have a lovely trip this week Monyk…..if you get to Universal please come back and let us know how it was......lake life sounds beautiful too.......and nice job on the eggs!!!! 




Monday......1st day of June.......it can only get better.......right? 

And we are heading out this morning.......it`s almost like a big adventure.......not for anything exciting sadly. Today is the day a lot of things open back up and lockdown is eased a little. 

No meeting up for us just yet. And we still can`t travel up to Scotland to see family and friends up there yet. Goodness knows when that`ll change......this is the longest I haven`t seen my mum in ages.....

But, we still have some lovely weather and have enjoyed spending time outside in the sunshine......plenty of places to walk to and just chill out. 

Will have to think about dinner......maybe peppered chicken and baby potatoes unless Tom wants to barbecue again......we`ll see. 

Since I started writing this, sun has disappeared and we have a bank of fog come in from the sea......very weird.....it`s quite thick. And we do have to go out....will wait till it passes......hopefully not too long. 





























​

Happy first day of June........it means I can say.....I may be able to get my hair done next month...…..


----------



## Sue M

Night shift checking in   Can’t sleep.

Lynne are the 27 Cheesecake Factory restaurants permanently closed?  My daughters will be so disappointed!  It’s tradition when we fly out of SeaTac we have dinner at the CF near the airport!

Monykalyn funny about the dog!  But float sounds fun. And an Orlando Trip soon, yay!  Are you going to go to both Univ and WDW?  
I tried to give myself a pedicure the other day lol!  Ended up getting my daughter to help!  Can’t see well enough at that distance.  But since nothing much is happening not going to bother with going out for pedicure yet!  

Hi Buckeev!  

Schumi it must be hard not being able to see your mom. I have friends living in Seattle (work transfer, Microsoft) and both have aging parents here but can’t get across the border to see them. 
I saw some of the docking on tv today. I need to get on NASA to watch more. 

Well, 3am yuck. Going to try getting some sleep. Hopefully tomorrow night will be better. Tuesday have to be up bright & early for tile guys. 
Tomorrow my oldest got called back to work and I told her I’d drive her since I’m not sure how reliable the busses are. They have reduced capacity so if they’re full they will just pass by bus stop. But she’s On her own coming home!


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, a Monday is here, and the start of June has below average temps to start the work week, then mid week, the heat says lets get this summer started.  72 is the high today, Wednesday’s high, 91.  Yes, you know, with the summer temps coming, so do the chances for rain and thunderstorms.  But at least today, will be dry, clear and very pleasant out.

Hi Buckeev, hope all is well.

Sue, hope you got more sleep in today, and nice to give a ride to DD.  I don’t know,about CF closing, more than I just read.  I would think the ones in FLA may not be the ones closed.

Schumi, yeah, I like most pizza, and while not fond of bacon on it, will eat it anyway. A place has an all meats pizza, and bacon is one of the meats it adds. Now that is a huge piece of pizza. I tend to order only plain cheese.

With that, tea in hand and the start of a work week. While we move to a less restrictive time, at the end of this week, still no date for return to office. But commuting or not, time for another short week. With all the heat coming at the later part of this week, need to get my bathing suit out, and enjoy some Friday pool time.

So yep,



Hehe, another Monday is here, and no salon open for me either.

Follow on, homies.  Happy Monday, and yay,



Good Morning.🕶


----------



## BagOLaughs

schumigirl said:


> Well hello stranger......
> 
> So good to see you Rachel.......how are you???
> 
> Hopefully enjoying this lovely hot weather we’re enjoying right now.....and of course keeping well!!!!
> 
> Yes, Freddie’s voice  can’t be beaten anywhere.......imo of course......lol.....and I love those images of him at Live Aid......one of my best memories ever!!!
> 
> Don‘t be a stranger......hope all is good with you and your husband.......how long is it since you got married now?? Time passes so quickly.........





macraven said:


> BagsO
> very good you finally made your way back home!
> We have been waiting for youse!
> 
> You have been missed...
> 
> 
> Woke up at 3 and wasn’t in bed until midnight
> 
> Neighbor cat on our front landing made it drive my cats crazy growling and hissing then  ran to my bed and woke me up
> Second time thru woke me up was 6:45, past food time they said.
> 
> Mr Mac due home today and he gets the morning cat feeding job back
> 
> Yea. I miss him very much for
> morning feedings



Awww, everyone you make me feel so warm inside remembering me. Unfortunately one of the reasons i disappeared was that my husband decided to cheat on my 1 year into our relationship, 10 years down the drain it seemed, its taken me a while to get over all of it in all honestly, I was at the time so happy to be married to him.

But enough about that, its in the past and i'm trying to move on. The weather is glorious @schumigirl, which thank goodness or else this lock down would have been a bit grim. 



Charade67 said:


> BagOLaughs - Hello. Nice to meet you.



And you too! Always nice to meet a fellow USO fan in this forum.



mckennarose said:


> Nice to meet you! Love your avatar!



Why thank you, the ghost with the most of course. haha. One of the funnest characters so roams the parks I think, he always cracks me up!



Lynne G said:


> muzzled at the vets



This reminds me of a youtube video i watched about common cat myths which two vets are discussing. Purring doesn't always mean content and happy, the vet says, i 'I can't count the number of times i've been bitten by a purring cat' 

Today being Monday means its work for me. I've been fortunate and have been able to continue my job from the house during all of this. Which also means i can take my lunch in the garden, in the sun. beautiful!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh BagO, sorry to hear of your reason for disappearing.  Hugs,  And how lovely, to enjoy lunch in your sunny garden.  I am hoping the sun stays as sunny as it is now, so when I go for a walk at lunch, I will need my sunglasses.  Weather guy said clouds to arrive later in the day.


----------



## schumigirl

BagOLaughs said:


> Awww, everyone you make me feel so warm inside remembering me. Unfortunately one of the reasons i disappeared was that my husband decided to cheat on my 1 year into our relationship, 10 years down the drain it seemed, its taken me a while to get over all of it in all honestly, I was at the time so happy to be married to him.
> 
> But enough about that, its in the past and i'm trying to move on. The weather is glorious @schumigirl, which thank goodness or else this lock down would have been a bit grim.
> 
> 
> 
> And you too! Always nice to meet a fellow USO fan in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you, the ghost with the most of course. haha. One of the funnest characters so roams the parks I think, he always cracks me up!
> 
> 
> 
> This reminds me of a youtube video i watched about common cat myths which two vets are discussing. Purring doesn't always mean content and happy, the vet says, i 'I can't count the number of times i've been bitten by a purring cat'
> 
> Today being Monday means its work for me. I've been fortunate and have been able to continue my job from the house during all of this. Which also means i can take my lunch in the garden, in the sun. beautiful!



Rachel I am so sorry to hear about that! I remember the lovely wedding you had in the beautiful Cotswolds.......

But, hope you’re doing ok now.......and glad you’re still working and able to work from home......yes, it’s gorgeous right now and been such a lovely April and May this year. Absolutely made the lockdown much easier........we‘ve spent a lot of time in the garden this year......and loving it I have to say!

Sending many hugs.......



Just finished lunch.......had prosciutto and few other little bits, including the nicest olives I’ve tasted in a long time.

Time to go sit outside now the fog has cleared.......that was weird. When we went out it was thick, but as we drove home along the coastal road, all we could see in front of us was a thick bank of fog over our little village and up into the woods behind us......very sinister.

Beautiful now though.........


----------



## BagOLaughs

schumigirl said:


> Rachel I am so sorry to hear about that! I remember the lovely wedding you had in the beautiful Cotswolds.......
> 
> But, hope you’re doing ok now.......and glad you’re still working and able to work from home......yes, it’s gorgeous right now and been such a lovely April and May this year. Absolutely made the lockdown much easier........we‘ve spent a lot of time in the garden this year......and loving it I have to say!
> 
> Sending many hugs.......
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished lunch.......had prosciutto and few other little bits, including the nicest olives I’ve tasted in a long time.
> 
> Time to go sit outside now the fog has cleared.......that was weird. When we went out it was thick, but as we drove home along the coastal road, all we could see in front of us was a thick bank of fog over our little village and up into the woods behind us......very sinister.
> 
> Beautiful now though.........



Thank you, your kind words mean a lot to me. Its hard going sometimes even now but for the most part is getting better. I can't believe you had fog, that's awesome, I think its so atmospheric especially when it deadens the sound around you.  Your lunch sounds lush. I've been having a lot of BBQ's as the weathers nice. Nothing better than cooking food over an open fire. 



Lynne G said:


> Oh BagO, sorry to hear of your reason for disappearing. Hugs, And how lovely, to enjoy lunch in your sunny garden. I am hoping the sun stays as sunny as it is now, so when I go for a walk at lunch, I will need my sunglasses. Weather guy said clouds to arrive later in the day.



Thank you  , how was your walk? Were sunglasses required? 

I remember that there are some avid readers in the group? I've been reading a really kinda fascinating but disturbing book called 'What lies between us'. Its about a daughter who has her mother chained and held captive upstairs. Its so grim yet very good read. You find out how they both go to this situation. Neither of them are innocent. Got about 1/4 left to go and i'm desperate to find out how it ends.


----------



## schumigirl

BagOLaughs said:


> Thank you, your kind words mean a lot to me. Its hard going sometimes even now but for the most part is getting better. I can't believe you had fog, that's awesome, I think its so atmospheric especially when it deadens the sound around you.  Your lunch sounds lush. I've been having a lot of BBQ's as the weathers nice. Nothing better than cooking food over an open fire.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you  , how was your walk? Were sunglasses required?
> 
> I remember that there are some avid readers in the group? I've been reading a really kinda fascinating but disturbing book called 'What lies between us'. Its about a daughter who has her mother chained and held captive upstairs. Its so grim yet very good read. You find out how they both go to this situation. Neither of them are innocent. Got about 1/4 left to go and i'm desperate to find out how it ends.



lol.....we have a gas barbecue.......wouldn’t be without it.......yep, lazy but food is still so good.

I can imagine it’s hard at times, but sounds like you’ve put the worst behind you.

Fog is gorgeous, I love it.....except when you have to drive in it.....not fun. Thankfully it was just our village for some reason. Looking out to sea was weird too, it just hung there like a big black bank of cloud.

Try The Light Between Oceans......ML Steadman wrote it. There is a movie, but I was told to not watch it, just read the book.

Our book group read it last year, and it was without a shadow of a doubt one of our favourite reads ever. No one disliked it, which is unusual........

That sounds a heavy going book......hope you like the ending.



Still sitting out in the sun, bit of a cool breeze out of the sun, but we’re cocooned a little in here which is nice.....just have to move a little as I have no sunscreen on.......and the sun is shining  through the gaps in the wood........

Diet Pepsi with lemon is our drink today........


----------



## Lynne G

When I drink soda, that’s one of my favorite, with lemon,Schumi. 

Not quite lunchtime for me, BagO.  But will certainly wear sunglasses, as still bright out.


----------



## keishashadow

Sue M said:


> I was reading something this afternoon and said Cheesecake Factory was closing?  Has anyone heard that. I hope it’s not true


Nooooooo


BagOLaughs said:


> Awww, everyone you make me feel so warm inside remembering me. Unfortunately one of the reasons i disappeared was that my husband decided to cheat on my 1 year into our relationship, 10 years down the drain it seemed, its taken me a while to get over all of it in all honestly, I was at the time so happy to be married to him.


I clearly told my keeper DH that if anything went south on this marriage, I was planning on be a widow vs a 2 times divorcee
It’s dead at PIT


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Nooooooo
> 
> I clearly told my keeper DH that if anything went south on this marriage, I was planning on be a widow vs a 2 times divorcee
> It’s dead at PIT



Crikey…..looks like an episode of the Twilight Zone!!!

Hope it`s a good flight and no coughs or sneezes around you!!!!


----------



## macraven

Safe travels Keisha!


----------



## mckennarose

Keisha and MoneyK, I hope you have great trips!


----------



## Charade67

Today has been such a Monday. I was woken up at 5:00 by the sound of the cat being sick. By the time I got back to sleep it was almost time to get up. Caspian has been sick several times over the past few days, so I thought it best to take him back to the vet today. She couldn't find anything physically wrong with him, so she gave him some medication that should settle his stomach. She said that if he continues to vomit then she would want to do an x-ray just to make sure there aren't any internal issues. She also sent us home with a couple of cans prescription food for digestive issues. Caspian, who normally doesn't care much for wet food, ate that stuff like it was the greatest thing he ever tasted. 

The humans in the house had spaghetti for supper.  We usually just have a meat sauce, but tonight I decided to do meatballs instead. Dh came into the kitchen, looked at the food, and asked, "Spaghetti and meatballs?" A few minutes later B did the same. I somehow managed not to make a sarcastic reply. 



keishashadow said:


> I laugh about the names of the grocery stores in the south...wawa, piggly wiggly. Makes me smile.


I think WaWa is actually a northern based company. 



Sue M said:


> Charade VR room sounds fun! Always makes me think of -was it Startrek that had thehologram room? So fun!
> Chicken meet sounds fun! We had a meet with some of us last year at HRH! We had a great time. They tried to talk me into HHN without success!


Yes, Star Trek Next Generation. I would love to do a meet up, but will not be going to HHN. Dh would be happy to go though. 



Sue M said:


> Charade I got a jump on you, changed my clothes out a few weeks ago! Always a good opportunity to weed out stuff you haven’t worn.


I wanted to do it earlier, but our temperatures kept dropping. 



Sue M said:


> I was reading something this afternoon and said Cheesecake Factory was closing? Has anyone heard that. I hope it’s not true


 I read that it's only temporary. Our closest Cheesecake Factory is 2 hours away. 



Monykalyn said:


> And we are leaving Friday for Florida. Went ahead and decided to use the timeshare weeks. Marriott Harbor Lake has the most amenities open including the big pools. Flying oldest down for a week, and DH and the boy are flying back a couple days early-DH has a golf tourney and son has Freshman band camp. I think DH wants to try to go to Universal too-will be interesting so we will see. Three of us have AP's. Will wait for after the first week probably and see what is up. Have one of the DD's friends come stay at the house to watch chickens and dog, and make a some money.


 Have a great trip. Hope you have good weather. 



BagOLaughs said:


> This reminds me of a youtube video i watched about common cat myths which two vets are discussing. Purring doesn't always mean content and happy, the vet says, i 'I can't count the number of times i've been bitten by a purring cat'


The only time I have ever heard my cat purr is when he is kneading. 



keishashadow said:


> It’s dead at PIT


I don't think I've ever seen an airport that empty.

Time to relax for the rest of the evening. I'm thinking about making some cookies.


----------



## Lynne G

Cookies?


safe travels Keisha!

Safe travels this Friday to MonyK.

beans and hotdogs on grill, grilled the corn in the husks too.  Summer time meal, as so nice an evening.  

Enjoy your Monday night homies!  Off to find something sweet, after Charade mentioned baking sweets.


----------



## Charade67

I’m a bad influence.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> When I drink soda, that’s one of my favorite, with lemon,Schumi.
> 
> Not quite lunchtime for me, BagO.  But will certainly wear sunglasses, as still bright out.




Definitely my fizzy drink of choice......got to be diet though, don`t like real pepsi…..but....like real coke and hate diet coke....weird! 




Lynne G said:


> Cookies?
> View attachment 498397
> 
> safe travels Keisha!
> 
> Safe travels this Friday to MonyK.
> 
> beans and hotdogs on grill, grilled the corn in the husks too.  Summer time meal, as so nice an evening.
> 
> Enjoy your Monday night homies!  Off to find something sweet, after Charade mentioned baking sweets.



Is it bad it`s not even 9am and I`m craving sweet!!!! 



Happy Tuesday........

It`s lovely to know the hotels will be opening back up today, well most of them.......I got two emails yesterday from folks at the hotel saying they were back at work. I have been in touch with them throughout this, so good to know things are beginning to start up. 

Today is a walk up into the woods......then pop into the car to get a few essentials......we go through so much milk in this house!!! 

Hope Keisha is having a lovely time on her trip......it sounds so lovely. 

May cook out tonight, as weather has to break tomorrow and rain is forecast all day......although the plants, grass and trees all need it badly. The sprinklers have been permanently on last few weeks, but rain is better. And when it rains here, it forgets to stop. 

Did get a text from one of my friends who lives about two hours away asking if we were having our usual Boxing Day get together this year?????????? I replied was she serious.....she was!!! I told her I honestly hadn`t even given it a thought.....will I want around 40 people in my home by then......absolutely!!!! 


































Have a great Tuesday 


​


----------



## Lynne G

Charade67 said:


> I’m a bad influence.



LOL


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I am not fond of Diet Coke, much rather have Diet Pepsi.  Sugared ones, I rarely drink.  Rather have water or lemonade than regular soda.  


Ooh, Schumi is thinking sweets, me,



Yep, a Tuesday is here, and Mac’s day she has Taco Bell food.

And, for those thinking about the parks,


Hehe, but either way, celebrate today, a Tuesday is here, and the weather is going to be 10 degrees higher. Heat pump of tropical weather is coming, along with gusty thunderstorms chances, for the next 4 days.

Ah, time for another up of tea, cereal and maybe a tastykake. Easy week day breakfast.

So, homies, welcome to an overcast start to this Tuesday, and,


----------



## schumigirl

That’s funny Lynne........

A few folks I know can drink both coke and Pepsi, diet version, but most folks I know loathe one or the other.....most are Pepsi drinkers.

Yes, I don‘t drink a lot of fizzy drinks at home. Our lemonade is fizzy over here generally, so I do have that and or ginger beer with cocktails......in America I love their Fanta.....full of the bad stuff we don‘t have in our drinks over here.....but while I’m on vacation.....I can live with it!

Possible thunderstorms for us tomorrow maybe not as impressive as American storms though......but plenty of rain for sure.



Enjoyed our walk......met the daughter of one of my best friends who passed away, and we haven’t seen her since the beginning of the year.......it’s always lovely to see her as we just adore her. Can’t believe it’ll be four years this month since my friend passed away. Time really does fly.

Also on the way back we met the owner of the Chinese Take out closest to us, he was jogging but stopped to chat and was glad to hear he’s fully opening up from this week......so glad to hear it as he is such a lovely man, nice family too. And the best Chinese food around!!! Think that’ll be this weekend for us then instead of pizza......

Thinking about lunch now......it is only 11.30am......

Dinner is definitely a barbecue as it is glorious outside again......hard to imagine it’ll be so different tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

Will have a busy day at my house.

windows we ordered will be installed today

this is almost as exciting as Taco Bell day


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Will have a busy day at my house.
> 
> windows we ordered will be installed today
> 
> this is almost as exciting as Taco Bell day



Woohoo.....it`s finally the day they get done!!! 

Hope you`re pleased with the result......


----------



## Lynne G

Lucky Mac, new windows and a Taco Bell dinner this Tuesday!  Woot!


----------



## macraven

Life can’t be any sweeter Lynne!


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Life can’t be any sweeter Lynne!



Yes indeed, and the mouse just made my decision, SF booked for my first 5 nights, then I move over to RPR for the next week.  Might as well use my USAP more days.


----------



## Charade67

Today is another Monday. First I overslept by 40 minutes, then the cat threw up in the hallway while I was taking a shower. Since I was the only one awake I got to clean it up before I left. I got to work and my boss decided she needed to clean my keyboard with a bleach solution, so I had to smell that all morning. One of our therapists downloaded our scheduling software onto her laptop, but we can’t get it to communicate with office computer. On the plus side, I’m having a good hair day.




schumigirl said:


> A few folks I know can drink both coke and Pepsi, diet version, but most folks I know loathe one or the other.....most are Pepsi drinkers.


 I grew up near Atlanta, so I have always been a coke person. I don’t care for Pepsi, and will not drink the diet version of either. The only diet sodas I like are Sprite and Sunkist. 



schumigirl said:


> Also on the way back we met the owner of the Chinese Take out closest to us, he was jogging but stopped to chat and was glad to hear he’s fully opening up from this week......so glad to hear it as he is such a lovely man, nice family too. And the best Chinese food around!!! Think that’ll be this weekend for us then instead of pizza......


 So glad you will be getting your Chinese food back.

Hello Lynne, Mac, any anyone else who stops by. I took an early lunch, so it’s almost time to go back.


----------



## macraven

Your lunch hour is probably over now.... I’m late but I have an excuse
First had the monthly spray treatment inside and out for bugs and then installers arrived for window replacement

They are still here working.

Back later!


----------



## Sue M

Just want to say yay!  Got my hair colour done today!  I feel like a new woman!


----------



## macraven

Hooray for Sue!


I plan on wearing a hat in case I do not get a hair appointment before I go to Orlando.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Doing a quick stop in!!!

I hope everyone is well!!!!

Such exciting times watching the Space X action!!!!  I was glued to the tv at times over the weekend.  Other than that, I had to step away from all social media.  As an emapth, it was just too difficult to process everything going on.  I'm still needing to exercise extreme " cloaking" to protect myself.  My heart goes out to everyone.  

I'm just giddy to see new videos about the opening of Universal!!!!  Even though our boarder is not even open yet, and we have zero plans to travel anytime soon, seeing Universal open again ( and hopefully Disney soon ) gives me some hope that some normalcy will return.  I can dream and plan vacations in my head again!!!!  One of my happy places will be returning!!!!

I'll join in on the soda talk....I'm a gingerale fan!!!!  lol  Pick me to be the odd ball   I will drink Coke Zero if no gingerale though.  I rarely purchase it...because if I do, that is all I will drink lol.  So I will rarely buy it.  

Tonight it's tacos in our house.  It's very windy and bitter cold again...but the sun is shinning.  So I'll take the sun shine.  But with the wind, I can't bbq, so tacos it is for the family, and I'll have a taco salad...one of my favorites  

I hope everyone has a great Taco Tuesday!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Sue doing tacos tonight.  Sending good thoughts your way, Sue.  And yeah, I am with Mac, I wish I was all blonde again.  Hopefully before my trip as well.  

We did tacos too, with peppers and since was asked for bacon, why yes, so it was a chicken, green and red pepper bacon and cheese taco.  Yum.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Sue, I think I read just 27 or so CF would be closed, but rest are doing take out or opened their dining room.  I don’t know which 27, and we don’t go to the one close to us, as last time we ate there years ago, made us not want to ever try again.


Funny how a chain can differ  I took my family to the Olive Garden near my moms and it was awful. Generally we enjoy Olive Garden but I’ll never go back to that one. 



Monykalyn said:


> Sunday right?
> Been reading to catch up, sounds like travel plans for some coming together. Will be interesting to watch the opening of Universal.
> Weather has been perfect this weekend. Went to lake and stayed at MiL saturday night. Lake busy with boats but our pontoon was fine handling the waves. Tried out our new raft-like a lillypad but inflatable. even got the doggy on it. He liked watching the geese swim right on by, good thing his life jacket has a "handle" on his back to keep him from trying to "retrieve" a couple birds!
> 
> And we are leaving Friday for Florida. Went ahead and decided to use the timeshare weeks. Marriott Harbor Lake has the most amenities open including the big pools.  Flying oldest down for a week, and DH and the boy are flying back a couple days early-DH has  a golf tourney and son has Freshman band camp. I think DH wants to try to go to Universal too-will be interesting so we will see. Three of us have AP's.  Will wait for after the first week probably and see what is up. Have one of the DD's friends come stay at the house to watch chickens and dog, and make a some money.
> 
> And long interruption later I think it is time for bed. Did manage to contort myself enough to get a pedicure done.
> Stay well and good night sleep! will try to remember the eggs for whomever has the bacon!


hope you have a great trip!



Lynne G said:


> Yes, a Monday is here, and the start of June has below average temps to start the work week, then mid week, the heat says lets get this summer started.  72 is the high today, Wednesday’s high, 91.
> 
> Sue, hope you got more sleep in today, and nice to give a ride to DD.  I don’t know,about CF closing, more than I just read.  I would think the ones in FLA may not be the ones closed.
> 
> Schumi, yeah, I like most pizza, and while not fond of bacon on it, will eat it anyway. A place has an all meats pizza, and bacon is one of the meats it adds. Now that is a huge piece of pizza. I tend to order only plain cheese.
> 
> With that, tea in hand and the start of a work week. While we move to a less restrictive time, at the end of this week, still no date for return to office. But commuting or not, time for another short week. With all the heat coming at the later part of this week, need to get my bathing suit out, and enjoy some Friday pool time.
> 
> So yep,
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 498270
> 
> Good Morning.🕶


That rain looks like earlier today here yuck. We had some sunny days, now back to rain. Supposed to clear tomorrow and Thursday supposed to be brilliant!  
Yes I did get a better sleep!  Thankfully!  91 will be hot!  Pool time will be nice. 
I tend to order a plain cheese pizza or add pepperoni. But no thanks for pineapple!  Lol. I think we’ve all had the pineapple on pizza conversation before lol. Hard no for me!



schumigirl said:


> Just finished lunch.......had prosciutto and few other little bits, including the nicest olives I’ve tasted in a long time.
> 
> Time to go sit outside now the fog has cleared.......that was weird. When we went out it was thick, but as we drove home along the coastal road, all we could see in front of us was a thick bank of fog over our little village and up into the woods behind us......very sinister.
> 
> Beautiful now though.........


love love prosciutto and olives. Yum.  I love the marine fog. We are up a hillside and look down on the ocean inlet. When the fog rolls in we’re above it. Looking down it looks like a blanket over the water.  It’s so strange being in the sunshine, then driving down the hill to be socked in!  
it is very sinister looking when the fog creeps into the woods!  The tv show X-Files was filmed here I think because of the rainy, foggy atmosphere we get. 


keishashadow said:


> Nooooooo
> 
> I clearly told my keeper DH that if anything went south on this marriage, I was planning on be a widow vs a 2 times divorcee
> It’s dead at PIT


I’m with you, Noooooo!  The closest CF to us is Seattle area and it’s always a must when we go there.  The fish tacos are a fav. 
That airport is so empty wow! It’s odd not seeing any planes, funny now it’s a novelty to see one, when it used to be so common. Safe travels. 



Charade67 said:


> Today has been such a Monday. I was woken up at 5:00 by the sound of the cat being sick. By the time I got back to sleep it was almost time to get up. Caspian has been sick several times over the past few days, so I thought it best to take him back to the vet today. She couldn't find anything physically wrong with him, so she gave him some medication that should settle his stomach. She said that if he continues to vomit then she would want to do an x-ray just to make sure there aren't any internal issues. She also sent us home with a couple of cans prescription food for digestive issues. Caspian, who normally doesn't care much for wet food, ate that stuff like it was the greatest thing he ever tasted.
> 
> The humans in the house had spaghetti for supper.  We usually just have a meat sauce, but tonight I decided to do meatballs instead. Dh came into the kitchen, looked at the food, and asked, "Spaghetti and meatballs?" A few minutes later B did the same. I somehow managed not to make a sarcastic reply.
> 
> I think WaWa is actually a northern based company.
> 
> Yes, Star Trek Next Generation. I would love to do a meet up, but will not be going to HHN. Dh would be happy to go though.
> 
> I wanted to do it earlier, but our temperatures kept dropping.
> 
> I read that it's only temporary. Our closest Cheesecake Factory is 2 hours away.
> 
> Have a great trip. Hope you have good weather.
> 
> The only time I have ever heard my cat purr is when he is kneading.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen an airport that empty.
> 
> Time to relax for the rest of the evening. I'm thinking about making some cookies.


Oh poor Caspian. I hope it’s nothing serious. Hmmm spaghetti and meatballs sounds yummy. Something I haven’t had in a long time due to dietary restrictions. But I can have pasta on occasion if cooked al dente. 
No meet up for me either although it would be fun. Going (maybe) to the motherland early Aug if all my ducks line up! 



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I am not fond of Diet Coke, much rather have Diet Pepsi.  Sugared ones, I rarely drink.  Rather have water or lemonade than regular soda.
> 
> 
> Ooh, Schumi is thinking sweets, me,
> 
> View attachment 498474
> 
> Yep, a Tuesday is here, and Mac’s day she has Taco Bell food.
> 
> And, for those thinking about the parks,
> View attachment 498475
> 
> Hehe, but either way, celebrate today, a Tuesday is here, and the weather is going to be 10 degrees higher. Heat pump of tropical weather is coming, along with gusty thunderstorms chances, for the next 4 days.
> 
> Ah, time for another up of tea, cereal and maybe a tastykake. Easy week day breakfast.
> 
> So, homies, welcome to an overcast start to this Tuesday, and,


Im not much of a soda drinker, but when I do, it’s Coke Zero  If they made a diet version of Ginger beer I’d be all over that. Mostly I drink Perrier. With a squeeze of lemon or lime. Whatever’s on hand. 
I finally had a Tastykake a few years ago out of curiosity. Some east coast friends were always talking about them. So when I was meeting them in Orlando they brought down some for me to try! 



macraven said:


> Your lunch hour is probably over now.... I’m late but I have an excuse
> First had the monthly spray treatment inside and out for bugs and then installers arrived for window replacement
> 
> They are still here working.
> 
> Back later!


yay for new windows!  Hope it all went well.


Must say it was very exciting getting roots done. Then she did a Demi on lower half cause it’s been so long since last colour and it was getting a touch yellow y. I’ll never take the simple pleasures for granted again!  
Rainy drizzly day here. 
I thought the tile guys were coming today but must have gotten my weeks mixed up. Texted contractor and it’s next Tuesday!

Happy Taco Tuesday.


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Doing a quick stop in!!!
> 
> I hope everyone is well!!!!
> 
> Such exciting times watching the Space X action!!!!  I was glued to the tv at times over the weekend.  Other than that, I had to step away from all social media.  As an emapth, it was just too difficult to process everything going on.  I'm still needing to exercise extreme " cloaking" to protect myself.  My heart goes out to everyone.
> 
> I'm just giddy to see new videos about the opening of Universal!!!!  Even though our boarder is not even open yet, and we have zero plans to travel anytime soon, seeing Universal open again ( and hopefully Disney soon ) gives me some hope that some normalcy will return.  I can dream and plan vacations in my head again!!!!  One of my happy places will be returning!!!!
> 
> I'll join in on the soda talk....I'm a gingerale fan!!!!  lol  Pick me to be the odd ball   I will drink Coke Zero if no gingerale though.  I rarely purchase it...because if I do, that is all I will drink lol.  So I will rarely buy it.
> 
> Tonight it's tacos in our house.  It's very windy and bitter cold again...but the sun is shinning.  So I'll take the sun shine.  But with the wind, I can't bbq, so tacos it is for the family, and I'll have a taco salad...one of my favorites
> 
> I hope everyone has a great Taco Tuesday!!!!


Yes, I agree. Very hard watching the images on tv lately.  But watching the Space X was very exciting.  I think I held my breath watching it go up.
Selfishly I hope our border opens for August for our WDW trip  I’ll be interested to see how it goes at the parks. I saw some vid from Universal today!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Sue, with chain restaurants, it can be hit or miss, as we won’t go to our nearby Olive Garden either.  I can do better noodles at home.  I do like their salad dressing though.  

Quiet evening, how nice is that?


----------



## Charade67

Tonight has been much better than this morning. I had someone come by to look at my sofa. She says she wants it and can have someone pick it up next week. Dinner was tacos and then we went out for ice cream. 



Sue M said:


> Just want to say yay!  Got my hair colour done today!  I feel like a new woman!


Yay! I finally scheduled an appointment for a haircut, but it's not until July.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Such exciting times watching the Space X action!!!! I was glued to the tv at times over the weekend. Other than that, I had to step away from all social media. As an emapth, it was just too difficult to process everything going on. I'm still needing to exercise extreme " cloaking" to protect myself. My heart goes out to everyone.


I have hidden the local news from my Facebook feed. I don't want to completely ignore what's going on, but it just seems like that was all I was seeing. 
My husband has been doing one of those silly Facebook challenges. This one is posting pictures from movies that had an impact on him. Someone actually criticized him for posting frivolous stuff "in light of all the serious stuff going on right now".


Sue M said:


> Oh poor Caspian. I hope it’s nothing serious.


Thanks. He seems okay. Maybe a little more lethargic than usual. I'm going to keep an eye on him for the next few days and see how he behaves.


Speaking of cats...


----------



## Sue M

Charade hope he comes around soon. Eatting is a good sign!  
People in internet hiding behind their screens, seems to be more of a problem these days. Frivolity is sometimes what we need right now, it can’t all be doom and gloom. 
Love the cat meme!  Reminds me of another with after a few days the cat is yelling get out of my house human!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

late night check in!

I did some priming on a piece of furniture to upcycle tonight since no walking around with the cold winds still howling.  Dh calls my projects "firewood" jokingly but he's always on the lookout for the next good score 

@Charade67  wow...I can't believe people.  The FB game your DH was playing sounds like it would have been a good way to pass some time and take a break from all the craziness of world for a few minutes.     I sure hope that the lady takes your sofa.  It just makes selling things so much easier! 

@macraven  I hope the window installation went well!!!  Anything new is always a bonus 

@Lynne G  I agree with chain restraints as well.  They can be hit or miss.  Your tacos tonight sounded delicious . 

@Sue M  I hope for you that the boarder opens soon.  At some point it will need to open again. 
I'm glad you got your hair done.  2 more weeks until my haircut.  I can't wait!!!!  People are just so happy to be able to go to restaurants and do a little more shoppy again.  It has been nice.  

Well, I think I'm going to watch my last episode of Outlander then I'm all caught up on that series.  
I'll leave the light on for anyone who can't sleep or for @schumigirl  who will be appearing soon ( and maybe with bacon or scones )


----------



## Sue M

@Pumpkin1172 i forget you’re  an hour ahead!  I’m looking at the time thinking- whats she talking about, it’s only 9:00 lol! 
It sure does feel good to have some things open again!  Today was the first day for my colourist to be open. I phoned a few weeks ago to be put on the list!  Your almost there, 2 weeks will fly! 
I had no restraint, had to watch Outlander right away. But I didn’t have school to get in between me & Jamie lol!  Enjoy!


----------



## macraven

It’s now Wednesday and we are half way to the weekend.

Not that it makes a difference in my life but a lot of homies here have day jobs and weekends are the time they can call their own and relax.

When we bought our house, there were 5 windows on the second floor, that had seal damage causing clouding in between the bottom section and extra moisture in the upper panes.
It was something we knew had to be replaced eventually.
Now we have a clear view and air tight panes.

Next project we will do is have rooms repainted but no rush to do so.

I have no idea how people lived in the South before ac was available.
Hot and humid today and won’t be any better until late October.
No real complaints as I can handle this weather much better than when I lived in Chicago and north of that city.
I swear there are only two seasons in the north where we lived.....
Winter and the 4th of July .....

Reading back a few pages here, looks like a lot of the gals are getting their hair colored or cut.
I’ll be the rebel and stay with my plans of wearing a hat to UO.
Hair appointments for the decent places are so booked up.
I’ll be lucky if I can get in mid July.
Lol
I’m guessing that Kfish’s daughter is sleeping thru the night since there has been no late night posting by her here.

Now I need to read back and play ketchup on all the posts I have missed today.
Do not expect me up at the crack of dawn later this morning.
Ain’t gonna happen.....

Sue, think you are 4?hours behind me
I’m on est.
Close to 1 am now and you are probably getting your nightly news channel now.

A very big hug to all the homies.
If I called all of you out by your name, and missed one poster, it would pain me.

So to all!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue...glad you got your hair done, it always feels so good. We have diet ginger beer over here. It`s quite nice but for cocktails, it`s the full fat stuff.....no saccharine taste afterwards. Never understood the love Olive Garden gets. We tried it once.....most artificial tasting sauces I`ve ever tried....yuk....never again. 




Hey pumpkin......yes, it`s been hard to switch off from all that`s going on all over right now. I`m glad I don't have Facebook or any of those social medias......this site as much as I do. Tom loves ginger ale......we always have a stock of that in at home, not only as a mixer, but occasionally he likes just a glass. 

Yes, it`s lovely seeing everything begin to open up.....yes, nice to dream and look forward to whenever that might be. Coming from another country is certainly an added worry......

Yes, we have bacon this morning  .....no scones sadly......may need to do some baking at the weekend as the weather sucks right now!




Lynne......oh you`ll definitely be blonde again by your trip! And glad to read you got your hotels sorted for your trip......




Charade......people like that have no sense of humour. In dark times sometimes humour is a welcome relief. I agree with Sue, folks say things online they wouldn't say to your face.....snidey remarks and some people`s opinions are best ignored. 




mac.....yes, us ladies one by one are all getting hair sorted out......I`ll wait patiently.....lol.....can`t imagine living with no aircon. One girl from the Club Lounge told us her grandmother lived somewhere in the middle of nowhere in maybe Alabama, she hated going to visit as there was no aircon......nope, not for me! 

Yep, we are also waiting on our decorator but like you, no rush. He`s going to be busy with all the folks he had booked in before all this hit. So, he`ll get to us when he can. 




And we have Wednesday again......

Our bad weather has hit so we have heavy rain, high winds and just generally a gloomy day. Won`t change much the whole day, so no plans to go out anywhere. We did have bacon and pancakes this morning. Kyle has the day off today, so plenty of time to enjoy a lovely relaxing breakfast together. 

Making a curry for dinner tonight. Hot Madras......Kyle will have mac n cheese.....lunch is grilled sandwiches and I wished I made chicken noodle soup yesterday for today....it is a bit winter like outside, our trees are all swaying in the wind. And all with a high of 52F. 

































​


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, ah that camel reminder just has to sneak in here to say, woot! A Wednesday is here, and over the hump of today, Friday is here. That means, woot! My Friday will be one where I am enjoying the pool. With 90 the high temps for the next three days, pool time. Hot, humid and thunderstorms. Yep, tropical type weather we get this starting time of year. The three H’s are our usual summer: Hazy, Hot and oh so Humid. Like today. 

But alas, I heard rain in the earlier morning, and still wet sounding when I woke up. Quiet now, the storms, with damaging winds are to arrive around dinner time or early evening. Eh, no need to go out, and water the flowers. Or wash the pollen from my car. Thank you rain. Here is hoping the roof guy does not get wet checking out our roof. We thought it was a good time to replace our roof. So, another house expense. But hey, I will be quite an old lady by the time the roof needs replacing again.

With that, what was a gray view out is now a sunny one, with a bird tweeting loudly, as he must be in the tree just outside my window. And if you look in my window you will see me with a cup of tea, typing away on screens. Ah the joy of a work week. Some day, I will be the retiree not caring exactly what day it is.

And no hair salon appointments available yet. I asked for a day and time when they open. I hope it is the day or close to the day when that happens. I am so ready to be pampered and not have white hair.

Later homies, and 



Ha ha


----------



## Sue M

Mac glad the new window installation  went well. We replaced all our windows quite awhile ago. We still had the original single pane!  Made all the difference.
We are on Pacific time, 3 hr difference.

Schumi I’ll have to look out for the diet ginger beer. I had no idea they had diet. Don’t know if we have it here yet.
Oh I really hate high winds, makes me so nervous watching the trees swaying.

Lynne it’s not hump day without your camel!  Nice the sun came out!  It looks like the sun is peeking thru the clouds here, so may turn out to be a decent day here. It’s 7am, sad to say I’ve been up since 3  

Daughter back to work and it’s Mr’s golf day so I have the day to myself!  
Since it looks like it will be a relatively dry day I think I’ll do some laundry and hang outside to dry. And attempt my Irish friends bread recipe. It’s a soda bread made with buttermilk and whole wheat.

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## schumigirl

That is one ugly camel!!!!

Rain has stopped but it’s so cold here! Although it is a bit of a relief from the high pollen we’ve had last few weeks. It is getting a little lighter outside. 

A warming curry will be just nice tonight.

Grocery pick up day tomorrow......always a highlight of the week at the moment......

Planning another exciting night in front of the tv ahead.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, Schumi sharing a high wind storm.  Wind sounds like an airplane is outside the house.  Boom, something went down in the wind.  And rain now beating against the window.  Love a thunderstorm that shakes the house.  Not.  Ah, with most storms, will be out of here in less than an hour.


----------



## Charade67

Quick lunch break post. I am dealing with my nemesis (Anthem) again.

We are supposed to be going into phase 2 on Friday. I am looking forward to being able to eat inside a restaurant again. I’m also hoping that the zoos will be allowed to reopen. I just want to go do something that isn’t here.


----------



## macraven

It’s 90 and hot
No more outside flower tending for me today


----------



## Lynne G

Sun came out like nothing happened 10 minutes after the storm cell moved on.  Very hot and humid out still. 

Thinking mixing bacon and cheese with the burger meat, and make burgers for dinner. Rather than fries, baked taters sound good. Then fresh corn, as some left over. Ah, another summer type dinner planned.

Hope all are enjoying this Wednesday, the first week of June.  3 and 1/2 months from now, hoping Universal does have HHN this Fall.


----------



## Lynne G

Dinner was lush, and found out 3 people died from a falling tree in our county.  Many without power, downed trees blocking roads.  And there are very loudly bowling in the sky once more this evening.  Another round to be in the overnight too.  Sigh.  

I was just very anxious little one was driving home in that afternoon storm, and she told me a large branch hit the car as she was passing through an intersection.  Thankfully, it mostly hit the front windshield and did not break the glass nor dent the car.  I think my little one has driven through at least three raining times where even the fast wipers are not enough.  A funny, she said that she knew it was dark out, as the car turned on the lights for her.  She also said she saw wires spark from breaking, and all red lights were out the closer she got to our home.  We heard fire whistles and saw fire trucks all afternoon.  Clocked winds this afternoon in my neighborhood, 78 mph with 86 mph gusts.

 Phone just flashed a severe weather warning to expire in the next hour.  Yeah, I think it is just about past now.

Hope all homies are safe, healthy and happy this Wednesday is over soon enough.


----------



## macraven

I’m glad your daughter made it home safely!


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Oh my you all have been so busy.  We have had great weather here so we decided to redo the front yard again so I am way behind here.. Hot and humid weather this weekend so I will have plenty of time to catch up. Hope you all are having a great week.


----------



## KStarfish82

Good evening all!

So we made it to June!  2 more weeks of school left!  

Picked up Chris's things at school today, next week I go get Lucas's things.  Then I get to go in and clean up my classroom.  Going to be super weird that we didn't have a traditional finish and especially leaving and not knowing what September will bring.  

Things have also been intense around my town for the past two days.  Two peaceful protests were taking place and some people in my town were so rude and disrespectful towards them.  Now we have been on the local news and Twitter because of a few bad apples.  

2020 has to start getting better!


----------



## macraven

One more week Kfish and you’ll be done with the school year!

Have any adventures planned for this summer?


----------



## Charade67

The latest puzzle. This one was dh's choice.


----------



## agavegirl1

A little distracted here in the Twin Cities Suburbs and 3 of our company offices affected and on destroyed.  Needed humor to follow...


----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## macraven

agavegirl1 said:


> A little distracted here in the Twin Cities Suburbs and 3 of our company offices affected and on destroyed.  Needed humor to follow...View attachment 498891


Agavegirl .... that is really sad news about 3 of your company offices.
Crazy behavior needs to stop.


----------



## Charade67

agavegirl1 said:


> View attachment 498895T


I still say that this is what Dumbledore had to drink when they were after the locket.


----------



## macraven

Charade 
You are up late
Does this mean you are joining the night crew here?

It’s now Thursday and you are officially a night owl!


----------



## Charade67

I'm usually a night owl. I really should be sleeping though.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Dinner was lush, and found out 3 people died from a falling tree in our county.  Many without power, downed trees blocking roads.  And there are very loudly bowling in the sky once more this evening.  Another round to be in the overnight too.  Sigh.
> 
> I was just very anxious little one was driving home in that afternoon storm, and she told me a large branch hit the car as she was passing through an intersection.  Thankfully, it mostly hit the front windshield and did not break the glass nor dent the car.  I think my little one has driven through at least three raining times where even the fast wipers are not enough.  A funny, she said that she knew it was dark out, as the car turned on the lights for her.  She also said she saw wires spark from breaking, and all red lights were out the closer she got to our home.  We heard fire whistles and saw fire trucks all afternoon.  Clocked winds this afternoon in my neighborhood, 78 mph with 86 mph gusts.
> 
> Phone just flashed a severe weather warning to expire in the next hour.  Yeah, I think it is just about past now.
> 
> Hope all homies are safe, healthy and happy this Wednesday is over soon enough.




How awful for those people Lynne. Nasty for the emergency services too to deal with. Your weather sounds dreadful and yes, glad your daughter made it home safely. It`s horrible driving in those conditions. 





Vicki Rickerd said:


> Oh my you all have been so busy.  We have had great weather here so we decided to redo the front yard again so I am way behind here.. Hot and humid weather this weekend so I will have plenty of time to catch up. Hope you all are having a great week.




Hey Vicki.....good to see you. Hope things are good with you and glad you have lovely weather.....always helps!!! 





KStarfish82 said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> So we made it to June!  2 more weeks of school left!
> 
> Picked up Chris's things at school today, next week I go get Lucas's things.  Then I get to go in and clean up my classroom.  Going to be super weird that we didn't have a traditional finish and especially leaving and not knowing what September will bring.
> 
> Things have also been intense around my town for the past two days.  Two peaceful protests were taking place and some people in my town were so rude and disrespectful towards them.  Now we have been on the local news and Twitter because of a few bad apples.
> 
> 2020 has to start getting better!




It has to get better!!! Such a shame a few rotten apples spoiled the peaceful protests. It`s always the same. 

You`ll be so looking forward to your time off soon......






agavegirl1 said:


> A little distracted here in the Twin Cities Suburbs and 3 of our company offices affected and on destroyed.  Needed humor to follow...View attachment 498891



How dreadful! Hoping things get back to some kind of normality soon. Hope you`re doing ok though......





And another very cool day ahead. High of 54F today 

I always have very weird and vivid dreams, every night not just occasionally, but woke up at 4.30 and recounted every bit of this one to a rather bemused Tom immediately before I forgot a lot of it........poor guy. He said even for me that was a way out there dream!! Couldn't get back to sleep though....will be an early night tonight. 

Grocery pick up today......a  bit like Groundhog Day this one. We did think about going for a drive this afternoon, but with heavy rain forecast, that doesn't sound much fun. 

Certainly no plans to go to any open stores.....especially IKEA where they had a three hour line to get in the other day!!! Three hours....for IKEA...….not for us. 

But, it`s Thursday...…..almost the end of the working week for those that do...….and hope it passes quickly! 




































Happy Thursday​


----------



## Lynne G

Sad to hear of some people, Kfish, but yay for the end of school for the family.  Time to relax soon enough.  So cute, my DB said my youngest niece  will be a first grader this fall, as she finishes school next week too.  Time flies.  Cannot even believe it’s June already.  

Agavegirl, so sad about your offices, and enjoy seeing your funnies.  

I hope all remain peaceful, destruction and criminal behavior only makes you no better a person, and eventually destroys a community.

A Thursday is upon us, and woot! Will make the end of the work week for me. Decided a longer weekend is needed. Moving slower tomorrow morning is a nice thing to look forward to.

And that low weather system pumping in the tropical heat and storms, stays around for another day. Hence we will be around 90F with later in the day roll your dice storm chances. Ah, you know it’s hot, even with the two rain times I heard in the overnight, did not lower the heat enough as the AC was heard going on at times also in the overnight.

Thus, you know, it’s the day of the week, we enjoy our favorite beverages as Thirsty Thursday it is.



Ah, while I won’t be found at the Anchor Bar, you will find me with a cup of tea in my hand.

Good Morning homies!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Morning everyone! Hope you are all staying safe out there. Have a wonderful Friday Eve!


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> . I somehow managed not to make a sarcastic reply.


U r a better woman than me.


Charade67 said:


> I’m a bad influence.


Those women are the ones who keep life interesting


schumigirl said:


> Did get a text from one of my friends who lives about two hours away asking if we were having our usual Boxing Day get together this year?????????? I replied was she serious.....she was!!! I told her I honestly hadn`t even given it a thought.....will I want around 40 people in my home by then......absolutely!!!!


Tell her u will send a save the Date text lol


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I am not fond of Diet Coke, much rather have Diet Pepsi. Sugared ones, I rarely drink. Rather have water or lemonade than regular soda.


Only diet soda I could down was diet mt dew. Have to enjoy sparingly as I get the jitters

Stopped drinking diet soda after the various studies saying it didn’t help overall with weight.


schumigirl said:


> Enjoyed our walk......met the daughter of one of my best friends who passed away, and we haven’t seen her since the beginning of the year.......it’s always lovely to see her as we just adore her. Can’t believe it’ll be four years this month since my friend passed away. Time really does fly.


Nice to hear, that family went thru the winger


macraven said:


> Will have a busy day at my house.
> 
> windows we ordered will be installed today
> 
> this is almost as exciting as Taco Bell day


Wow that’s great!  I keep dragging feet on selling that kidney to pay for mine


Lynne G said:


> Yes indeed, and the mouse just made my decision, SF booked for my first 5 nights, then I move over to RPR for the next week.  Might as well use my USAP more days.


Any particular tipping point for you?  I’m at 50-50 for August if truth be told


macraven said:


> Hooray for Sue!
> 
> 
> I plan on wearing a hat in case I do not get a hair appointment before I go to Orlando.


We could always stop by ur hotel room & frost lol


macraven said:


> have no idea how people lived in the South before ac was available.


Lots of bourbon & moonshine


schumigirl said:


> That is one ugly camel!!!!


hump-hhh


Lynne G said:


> was just very anxious little one was driving home in that afternoon storm, and she told me a large branch hit the car as she was passing through an intersection.


Scary stuf. My oldest ds getting tagged by that tree gave me newfound appreciation


agavegirl1 said:


> View attachment 498899


Lol. I am still floored that allegiant air’s military appreciation allows free:  seat assignment, overhead carry on & 2 checked bags up to 100 pds each

ps weather great so far here
Was thrilled to find a  friendlys for dessert . None in our area ice cream overload. And, hot krispy creams for breakfast   Nom


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> U r a better woman than me.
> 
> Those women are the ones who keep life interesting
> 
> Tell her u will send a save the Date text lol
> 
> Only diet soda I could down was diet mt dew. Have to enjoy sparingly as I get the jitters
> 
> Stopped drinking diet soda after the various studies saying it didn’t help overall with weight.
> 
> Nice to hear, that family went thru the winger
> 
> Wow that’s great!  I keep dragging feet on selling that kidney to pay for mine
> 
> Any particular tipping point for you?  I’m at 50-50 for August if truth be told
> 
> We could always stop by ur hotel room & frost lol
> 
> Lots of bourbon & moonshine
> 
> hump-hhh
> 
> Scary stuf. My oldest ds getting tagged by that tree gave me newfound appreciation
> 
> Lol. I am still floored that allegiant air’s military appreciation allows free:  seat assignment, overhead carry on & 2 checked bags up to 100 pds each
> 
> ps weather great so far here
> View attachment 498962View attachment 498963Was thrilled to find a  friendlys for dessert . None in our area ice cream overload. And, hot krispy creams for breakfast   Nom



Yay.....a Keisha sighting........

Dessert looks soooooo good!!!!! Lovely pictures........and nice hair!!

Yes, I believe the aspartame in diet drinks is dreadful for you.....some studies show it makes you hungry....I can believe that!

Glad the trip is going so well.......




And we crossed one hurdle today.........Virgin are flying again from July 20th      They had said they maybe not flying till August at the earliest.......so good news for all with flights booked. 

Now we need the flight ban to the USA lifted.........please please please US Government!!!

I went in a shop today........first one since March.....it was quite pleasant, people were very considerate of each other and left plenty of room for moving around. It’s not small but it’s not huge either. And managed to pick some avocados......I never trusted the click and collect to pick them just as I like......

So my meal tonight is chicken breast, huge sliced avocado and spicy cous cous. My guys are having fish and chips.

Still cool here....no sitting out for sure.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Schumi, glad to hear your airline is opening next month.  And will cross my fingers and toes that we open our country for visits from your country.  

Woot! Keisha eating ice cream and having fun! Nice weather too, as I have seen some posts from Universal that they were wet a couple of hours ago.

Wee, while not very high risk, my phone just buzzed with a tornado warning for later this afternoon. Hope the kids get lots of pool time before the storms come.  

Reports of many still without power, eww with this hot and humid day so far, and trees and branches still being cleaned off houses and buildings. Our little local zoo had many buildings damaged or destroyed. Credit all to make sure all animals and workers were fine. Just a little creative housing for the animals as repairs and new buildings continue.

Time for lunch soon.  Hmm, what?  Thinking maybe cooking up some chicken.


----------



## Lynne G

Bump.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Lynne G said:


> Bump.
> 
> View attachment 499098



I’ll drink to that!


----------



## Charade67

Quick late night check in. On tomorrow's agenda is a trip to the dentist. Phase 2 begins tomorrow, so we might actually eat inside a restaurant again.



schumigirl said:


> I always have very weird and vivid dreams


That's me as well. Mine are crazy. There has only been a couple of times that I actually understood what they meant. I made the mistake of telling some to my boss once and she tried to psychoanalyze them. 



keishashadow said:


> hot krispy creams for breakfast Nom


Yummy. I have to drive an hour to get KK donuts.

Midnight. Time to get some sleep.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yay!  Schumi, glad to hear your airline is opening next month.  And will cross my fingers and toes that we open our country for visits from your country.
> 
> Woot! Keisha eating ice cream and having fun! Nice weather too, as I have seen some posts from Universal that they were wet a couple of hours ago.
> 
> Wee, while not very high risk, my phone just buzzed with a tornado warning for later this afternoon. Hope the kids get lots of pool time before the storms come.
> 
> Reports of many still without power, eww with this hot and humid day so far, and trees and branches still being cleaned off houses and buildings. Our little local zoo had many buildings damaged or destroyed. Credit all to make sure all animals and workers were fine. Just a little creative housing for the animals as repairs and new buildings continue.
> 
> Time for lunch soon.  Hmm, what?  Thinking maybe cooking up some chicken.




Lunch is easy for us today again....I made enough chicken noodle soup to do two days, it was lovely yesterday and look forward to it again today. 

Hope the storm didn't amount to much. So much damage from them so far. 





Charade67 said:


> Quick late night check in. On tomorrow's agenda is a trip to the dentist. Phase 2 begins tomorrow, so we might actually eat inside a restaurant again.
> 
> That's me as well. Mine are crazy. There has only been a couple of times that I actually understood what they meant. I made the mistake of telling some to my boss once and she tried to psychoanalyze them.
> 
> Yummy. I have to drive an hour to get KK donuts.
> 
> Midnight. Time to get some sleep.



Yes, I have a niece and a very good friend who want to constantly analyze my dreams. One is a psychotherapist and her interest in them worries me a lot.....lol......I have several recurring dreams that some make sense when I think about it, but one or two that are so out there, but normal at the same time. I like being able to remember most of my dreams....some don`t. 

Hope you enjoy eating out soon!!!! A bit longer for us.




Woke up to a wet and grey Friday this morning. 

Did plan to have a drive somewhere again today, but not much point if it`s to rain all day, or most of the day. And a high of around 54F......

Will have to think of something to do today......laundry is all up to date and house is sparkling. 

Will also have to think about dinner too.....maybe some steaks if everyone wants them. Lunch is sorted....chicken noodle soup. 

This was the weekend us and 5 other couples were supposed to be having 4 days in Switzerland. It was arranged end of last year as two couples were home from Saudi and one set of friends live out there now. Timing just fitted all the ones still working. But, with this virus it`s not happening. We were planning on getting flights just as this started, so glad we didn't get around to it. And I still have some Swiss Francs to spend someone on here very kindly gave Tom and I a while back when we mentioned we were planning this trip in the very near future...… I`ll get to spend it one day!!!!


































​


----------



## keishashadow

HLN has reporters live at US today.  Was watching non APH crowds trickle into park. They had a camera in garage security area too



schumigirl said:


> We were planning on getting flights just as this started, so glad we didn't get around to it. And I still have some Swiss Francs to spend someone on here very kindly gave Tom and I a while back when we mentioned we were planning this trip in the very near future...… I`ll get to spend it one day!!!!


Sooner vs later u will get there, the Swiss don’t mess around with time

haven’t seen any rain here yet,rare. Think we will run into showers next 2 days. Dinner at one of my favs last night, Carolina roadhouse. The croissants nom. Wish we had that chain near us


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Friday indeed!  Moving slower with a long shower is a great way to start this morning.  Even a cup of coffee as DH wanted some, so why not?  

Never heard of that chain, Keisha. Yum sounding food. Yeah, maybe you didn’t see rain, but the Facebook Passholder page showed many a soggy looking APer. Hope the rain stays far away for your park trips. Hey, maybe you will be on the news.

Thanks Schumi, many a wood chipper being heard, and a tree blocked road I encountered yesterday, so hoping if I go that way again, tree is removed.  News had some massive looking trees that fell on cars, houses, an apartment building and zoo buildings, as well as across streets.  Had another round of very loud thunder and rain, with a loud, close strike of lightning around midnight last night.  Was gone in about 1/2 hour, and then I had a very good sleep.  

Charade, me too, the closet Krispy is almost an hour away.  When I am at Universal, that’s when I go near the M Mall, as there’s a cute Krispy there, like about 10 minutes away from PBH and a minute it two longer from RPR/SF.   I am not fond of the donut shop in City Walk.  

With that, some grocery store trip is needed. More soup, bacon and what ever else kids want.  Little one would be happy in Schumi’s home, she is a big fan of chicken noodle soup.  Home made, yum.  I like it too.  

Happy Friday morning!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning and happy Friday. It was nice to be able to sleep in a little today. 

My new elliptical was delivered this morning. I just hope it isn't too difficult to assemble.  If all goes well I should have the sofa out of my spare room on Tuesday, and have plenty of room for the elliptical. 



schumigirl said:


> This was the weekend us and 5 other couples were supposed to be having 4 days in Switzerland.


 That is such a major bummer. We were supposed to be in Georgia last weekend. I will be so glad when we can lift all travel restrictions.  A few of my friends have gone to beach towns this weekend, but we are not beach people. 



keishashadow said:


> Dinner at one of my favs last night, Carolina roadhouse. The croissants nom. Wish we had that chain near us


 I have never heard of that one. I looked it up and the menu looked really good. 



Lynne G said:


> Thanks Schumi, many a wood chipper being heard, and a tree blocked road I encountered yesterday, so hoping if I go that way again, tree is removed. News had some massive looking trees that fell on cars, houses, an apartment building and zoo buildings, as well as across streets. Had another round of very loud thunder and rain, with a loud, close strike of lightning around midnight last night. Was gone in about 1/2 hour, and then I had a very good sleep.


 Sounds scary. Glad you are safe. I am  hoping this year's hurricane season is a mild one. We don't need anymore craziness this year. 

Time to get up and get ready for the dentist.


----------



## Monykalyn

Today is National Donut day-found that out as we stopped for gas and Dunkin Donuts right there-free donut with drink purchase. Needed a coffee to wake up anyway! Just passing along...


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, DD iced coffee and free donut for me on way back from grocery store.  Donut day!  Yay for you MonyK!


----------



## Monykalyn

I'm done working for today-Started at 5 am as I was up and in car anyway...now trying to distract myself as 17 year old drove through Nashville  -where is the white knuckle thingy??
Lynne-glad your DD is ok-driving through storms not fun.
Mac-new windows? Glad it went smoothly. Have been pestered after every storm from roofing companies.
Keisha-that looks lovely-are you at Hilton head?
Charade-sorry for the travel plan disruption. Cool puzzle though. and YAY for phase 2. It feels really weird to be inside restaurants. I am not worried at all about being out, but after a few months of isolation it takes some readjustment. And thankfully with patio weather can eat outside anyway. Our phase one seems to be more lenient than most. Our governor also extended it until June 15-he is being cautious which is fine.
Schumi-sorry about the Switzerland trip! Hopefully stars will align so all of you will be able to go at later date.  And yay for flights again-just need the border to open up.
Hi Sue!! Isn't it great to get the hair done??
we have had peaceful protests, thankfully no violence. We've been in the news enough lately with the Lake Ozarks Memorial day party (no positive Covid19 cases from that per health officials yesterday), and the hairstylist (where the news failed to report accurately the timeline and our health commissioner shamed her and invited the death threats - he has yet to apologize when he go the FACTS wrong)-oh and no positive cases from that either.
Shout out to all the others I've missed -
Anyone else get the Universal annual passholder email? Between the dedicated lane into parking (hope THAT stays ), dedicated entrance, free freestyle cup etc - Universal is honoring the passholders.  UGH so not looking forward to a mask in the park but DH and kiddo wanna go-looking at next Tuesday. 

Stay well and hydrated!


----------



## keishashadow

Monykalyn said:


> Keisha-that looks lovely-are you at Hilton head?


Myrtle beach proper.  DiL working on me for a girls trip here again end of month lol


Monykalyn said:


> UGH so not looking forward to a mask in the park but DH and kiddo wanna go-looking at next Tuesday.


I nearly passed out wearing one inside at ripleys

back onto beach now after lunch At river city cafe for some killer burgers. First pic at Ripley’sreminded me of transformers at U lol


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, MB fun.  Thanks Keisha, yep, little one is a good driver and has had her share of horrible downpours while on the road.  Where we live, you have to be able to drive in pouring down rain and snow, and cold and hot enough to make you shiver and sweat to ever so icky.  Why all season tires are a good thing, and since my car is just about 4 years old, at the end of the summer, new tires for it.  The tires from the time we bought it are crappy, compared to the new car we bought years ago.  Not as nice tires.  So, will replace them with the tires I like.  

Ooh, and new roof.  House poor,  but by the time, it needs another new one, I may not even be here, or will be relaxing on a beach, 105 years old.


----------



## Charade67

Where has the day gone?  I had another great dental visit  and then we went to our favorite Italian restaurant for lunch. It was so nice to eat indoors for a change.  After lunch we stopped by the Dollar Tree. My mom likes to do word search puzzles, or "circle words" as she calls them. She told me that she has finished all the ones my brother sent her for Christmas, so I bought a dozen books to send her for her birthday this month.  Back home I started some more laundry and finished straightening up the spare room.



Monykalyn said:


> Today is National Donut day-


 I didn't need to know that.  We found a donut truck after lunch and bought their last dozen. 



Monykalyn said:


> we have had peaceful protests, thankfully no violence.


That's great o hear. Ours start out peaceful, but quickly escalated. 



keishashadow said:


> I nearly passed out wearing one inside at ripleys


 Dh wants to go to Busch Gardens when they open even if we have to wear masks. I'm not sure I can handle wearing a mask all day in the heat. 



Lynne G said:


> Ooh, and new roof. House poor, but by the time, it needs another new one, I may not even be here, or will be relaxing on a beach, 105 years old.


We are almost finished paying off our new roof. Now on to the next project. 

I have no idea what we are going to do tonight.  I can't wait until the movie theaters are able to reopen.


----------



## Lynne G

We are in what our state calls yellow today.  No indoor eating, and while retail is allowed to be open, asked to buy curb side and not go in.  I was going to go to Marshall’s to look around, but decided nothing I need, and stopped at Wawa for a late lunch.  I wish it included salons, but nope.  And dentists but not eye doctors.  Sigh.  I am so ready for green, when all allowed to be open. But still will not do much indoor for quite awhile.  

Tonight, just relaxing.  And that’s a good thing for a Friday night.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> HLN has reporters live at US today.  Was watching non APH crowds trickle into park. They had a camera in garage security area too
> 
> 
> Sooner vs later u will get there, the Swiss don’t mess around with time
> 
> haven’t seen any rain here yet,rare. Think we will run into showers next 2 days. Dinner at one of my favs last night, Carolina roadhouse. The croissants nom. Wish we had that chain near us




lol.....how true, precision is their craft for sure! And chocolate too.....glad the weather is good for you all. 

Love the sandcastles!!! 





Lynne G said:


> Happy Friday indeed!  Moving slower with a long shower is a great way to start this morning.  Even a cup of coffee as DH wanted some, so why not?
> 
> Never heard of that chain, Keisha. Yum sounding food. Yeah, maybe you didn’t see rain, but the Facebook Passholder page showed many a soggy looking APer. Hope the rain stays far away for your park trips. Hey, maybe you will be on the news.
> 
> Thanks Schumi, many a wood chipper being heard, and a tree blocked road I encountered yesterday, so hoping if I go that way again, tree is removed.  News had some massive looking trees that fell on cars, houses, an apartment building and zoo buildings, as well as across streets.  Had another round of very loud thunder and rain, with a loud, close strike of lightning around midnight last night.  Was gone in about 1/2 hour, and then I had a very good sleep.
> 
> Charade, me too, the closet Krispy is almost an hour away.  When I am at Universal, that’s when I go near the M Mall, as there’s a cute Krispy there, like about 10 minutes away from PBH and a minute it two longer from RPR/SF.   I am not fond of the donut shop in City Walk.
> 
> With that, some grocery store trip is needed. More soup, bacon and what ever else kids want.  Little one would be happy in Schumi’s home, she is a big fan of chicken noodle soup.  Home made, yum.  I like it too.
> 
> Happy Friday morning!




My chicken noodle soup even if I say so myself is lush!!! That and bacon sandwiches.....can`t go wrong!!! 

Oh I`m glad the weather didn`t last too long......but my goodness what damage it causes. 

We have KK in the UK.....not as good as America....I find them very dry over here compared to the ones in the US. I miss a good doughnut! 





Charade67 said:


> Good morning and happy Friday. It was nice to be able to sleep in a little today.
> 
> My new elliptical was delivered this morning. I just hope it isn't too difficult to assemble.  If all goes well I should have the sofa out of my spare room on Tuesday, and have plenty of room for the elliptical.
> 
> That is such a major bummer. We were supposed to be in Georgia last weekend. I will be so glad when we can lift all travel restrictions.  A few of my friends have gone to beach towns this weekend, but we are not beach people.
> 
> I have never heard of that one. I looked it up and the menu looked really good.
> 
> Sounds scary. Glad you are safe. I am  hoping this year's hurricane season is a mild one. We don't need anymore craziness this year.
> 
> Time to get up and get ready for the dentist.




Glad the dentist went well and that you enjoyed a nice lunch inside.....good luck building up the exercise device...….





Monykalyn said:


> I'm done working for today-Started at 5 am as I was up and in car anyway...now trying to distract myself as 17 year old drove through Nashville  -where is the white knuckle thingy??
> Lynne-glad your DD is ok-driving through storms not fun.
> Mac-new windows? Glad it went smoothly. Have been pestered after every storm from roofing companies.
> Keisha-that looks lovely-are you at Hilton head?
> Charade-sorry for the travel plan disruption. Cool puzzle though. and YAY for phase 2. It feels really weird to be inside restaurants. I am not worried at all about being out, but after a few months of isolation it takes some readjustment. And thankfully with patio weather can eat outside anyway. Our phase one seems to be more lenient than most. Our governor also extended it until June 15-he is being cautious which is fine.
> Schumi-sorry about the Switzerland trip! Hopefully stars will align so all of you will be able to go at later date.  And yay for flights again-just need the border to open up.
> Hi Sue!! Isn't it great to get the hair done??
> we have had peaceful protests, thankfully no violence. We've been in the news enough lately with the Lake Ozarks Memorial day party (no positive Covid19 cases from that per health officials yesterday), and the hairstylist (where the news failed to report accurately the timeline and our health commissioner shamed her and invited the death threats - he has yet to apologize when he go the FACTS wrong)-oh and no positive cases from that either.
> Shout out to all the others I've missed -
> Anyone else get the Universal annual passholder email? Between the dedicated lane into parking (hope THAT stays ), dedicated entrance, free freestyle cup etc - Universal is honoring the passholders.  UGH so not looking forward to a mask in the park but DH and kiddo wanna go-looking at next Tuesday.
> 
> Stay well and hydrated!




Hope you have a lovely trip Monyk…...sounds fun!!! Yes the email had some interesting info in it. 

Yes, I think although we are all ready to get back to normal, it is an adjustment to think as we did before. But looking forward to trying......lol......yes I`m sure Switzerland will happen at some point.....it`s so difficult to organise the five couples when three couples still work and are out in foreign parts, it`s not easy to co-ordinate......have fun!!! 





keishashadow said:


> Myrtle beach proper.  DiL working on me for a girls trip here again end of month lol
> 
> I nearly passed out wearing one inside at ripleys
> 
> back onto beach now after lunch At river city cafe for some killer burgers. First pic at Ripley’sreminded me of transformers at U lol
> View attachment 499259View attachment 499260View attachment 499261View attachment 499263



Lovely pictures!! It looks so lovely there......think we need a picture of the killer burger!!! And yes, girls trip sounds a good idea......




Another Friday night has almost gone.......Zoomed with a few friends tonight......I think I may give up on the extra month ban we have all decided to implement among ourselves. We all miss each other a lot. 

Our weather sucks again now, so maybe once it`s better we can meet in the park for a distance style picnic. Or even in the garden.......we can have groups of up to six right now. 

We`ll see. 

Looking forward to bacon for breakfast.......yes mac....you`ll smell it ........shrimp wraps for lunch and Chinese Food tomorrow night for dinner......finally!!!! We are all so looking forward to it......

No plans for tomorrow as we have to get more rain and then even more.....we had hailstones today! Weird weather.....

Will finish this glass of wine and decide if there`s something worth staying up to watch......if not....bed.


----------



## schumigirl

Found The Fog to watch......

The original with Jamie Lee Curtis, not the dreadful remake......


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Ooh, and new roof. House poor, but by the time, it needs another new one, I may not even be here, or will be relaxing on a beach, 105 years old.


Traditional shingle type? What color? It took me a whole day to pick one out


Charade67 said:


> Where has the day gone? I had another great dental visit  and then we went to our favorite Italian restaurant for lunch. It was so nice to eat indoors for a change. After lunch we stopped by the Dollar Tree. My mom likes to do word search puzzles, or "circle words" as she calls them. She told me that she has finished all the ones my brother sent her for Christmas, so I bought a dozen books to send her for her birthday this month. Back home I started some more laundry and finished straightening up the spare room.


Any cavaties?  I really wish my dentist would open

my mom was a whiz at those books when she still had it together


Charade67 said:


> Dh wants to go to Busch Gardens when they open even if we have to wear masks. I'm not sure I can handle wearing a mask all day in the heat.


Oh my gosh, the humidity at Williamsburg BG has
is one of few places in US where it beats Orlando 





schumigirl said:


> Lovely pictures!! It looks so lovely there......think we need a picture of the killer burger!!! And yes, girls trip sounds a good idea......


Hmm maybe DiL took a pic, shamefully I didn’t. A fun place owned by ex Pittsburgh peeps. Tradition to sign ur name to revisit next time

Called it a night by walking up to beach bar for dinner after kids left for their flight. Had such a good time forgot to ahem ck in for our flight   That is a first lol


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Wife just text me she bought a pass for a drive in double feature Sunday night!

I like drive in movies!

Back To The Future first then Jaws!!!


Decided to set up an appointment tomorrow at the car dealership (covid 19 car buying) some very good deals on Jeep Grand Cherokee’s and new Durango’s....

Not a big suv but our oldest is moved out already and the big vehicles aren’t as necessary anymore I guess, although I did tell my wife another new QX80 might be worth it.

If I don’t like what I see tomorrow I plan on setting up a time to look at the new Lincoln’s, I’ve looked online but what I’m seeing on these Durango and Jeeps, I wouldn’t care if I did get a little mud on them.....

My wife mentioned sometime ago she was interested in the Yukon’s or Tahoe, we test drove one for a week and wasn’t that impressed.


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Any cavaties? I really wish my dentist would open


No cavities. I've never had one.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Oh my gosh, the humidity at Williamsburg BG has
> is one of few places in US where it beats Orlando
> Hmm maybe DiL took a pic, shamefully I didn’t. A fun place owned by ex Pittsburgh peeps. Tradition to sign ur name to revisit next time
> View attachment 499338View attachment 499339View attachment 499340
> Called it a night by walking up to beach bar for dinner after kids left for their flight. Had such a good time forgot to ahem ck in for our flight   That is a first lol
> View attachment 499341View attachment 499342View attachment 499343



lol.....no burger picture!!!! We need to eat dinner together more often......

Love the pictures again and food looks lovely! Sounds such a nice place. And you didn't check in for your flight......lol...….

Glad you had such a lovely visit......






Charade67 said:


> No cavities. I've never had one.



Never had a filling!! Wow....that is impressive....and quite rare. I don`t know anyone who has no fillings. 




We`ve had high winds and rain all night. This morning the wind has died down, but still raining. We`re told by next week it`ll get better.....

Sat up so late last night. Hadn`t watched the Fog for a long time. Classic. 

Bacon will be sizzling soon....

Today if it brightens up this afternoon we`ll head out a drive somewhere, just for a change of scene for an hour or so.....if it doesn`t I`ll do some baking. Nice thing to do when it looks miserable and wintery outside. And Zoom chatting the relatives in Germany....it`s been a while. 




























Have a fabulous Saturday...…….






​


----------



## agavegirl1

Mac...there is a night shift?  I do technically come alive at night..many be a little vampire blood..who knows... but HereI Go Again


----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## Lynne G

Good morning.  Bright enough start, and a day to just relax.  

Have fun with car shopping, DisneyLife.

Your weather has not been so warm, Schumi.  Always nice to go for a drive and catch up with a friend.

Woot, while not really a night owl homie, so enjoy a laugh when I check in as an early bird, Agavegirl.  Thanks for the funnies.  

With that, tea for me in a now darker brown shingled home.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Good morning.  Bright enough start, and a day to just relax.
> 
> Have fun with car shopping, DisneyLife.
> 
> Your weather has not been so warm, Schumi.  Always nice to go for a drive and catch up with a friend.
> 
> Woot, while not really a night owl homie, so enjoy a laugh when I check in as an early bird, Agavegirl.  Thanks for the funnies.
> 
> With that, tea for me in a now darker brown shingled home.



Not really a night owl here either.....I usually meet the night ladies as I`m getting up......
Hope your day is a good one......with plenty of tea!!




Yep, no drive for us today.....we`ve had wild and woolly weather again.....torrential downpours have been impressive to say the least! It`s been pitch black most of the day.....strangely a little brighter now. 

Chatted to cousins in Germany who are all doing well......haven`t seen them in a long time, but with Facetime and Zoom it`s so easy to keep in touch. 

Baked some shortbread and a gingerbread cake......lovely! 

But.....Saturday night..........


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, Schumi is not having such good weather.  

Today, we do that summer sweating day, as 90 is the high and 92 percent humidity. At least, while it is quite cloudy looking out, chance of rain now has the dice roll loser at a 10 percent chance. Then, a short period of sunny, less humid beautiful 80’s days will start the new week, as in our Sunday will have that perfect late Spring day, due to a high weather system moving in the region tonight. And no viewing that lovely moon as it rose in the sky last night. All I saw was gray.

Ooh, the sun found a part of no clouds, nicely streaming in my window.  Yes, the AC was heard last night, and I am sure it will go on as the day goes by.  And thanks Schumi, I do enjoy my tea, particularly in the morning.  I hope your weather improves soon.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> No cavities. I've never had one.


Seriously? Pretty sure we put one the dentists kids thru college after 2 sets of braces and 3 retainers on top of our needs lol


schumigirl said:


> Never had a filling!! Wow....that is impressive....and quite rare. I don`t know anyone who has no fillings.


How else does one make contact with the aliens?
Dentist popped out all Dave’s old mercury fillings when he switched over to him, saying he had t seen them in years eek


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Never had a filling!! Wow....that is impressive....and quite rare. I don`t know anyone who has no fillings.





keishashadow said:


> Seriously? Pretty sure we put one the dentists kids thru college after 2 sets of braces and 3 retainers on top of our needs lol


Yep, I'm a bit of an oddity. Someone once asked me if it was genetic. Nope. My father had a full set of dentures, my mother has a partial, my brother has had most of the major dental procedures (crowns, root canals, bridge work, etc.), and my sister had many cavities when we were growing up. I really don't know how I got to be the lucky one. 
My teeth aren't terribly crooked, but I could have used braces. My parents just couldn't afford them. 

I have been very fortunate that B seems to have inherited my teeth. No cavities for her so far either.  Her teeth are also pretty straight. She does have a small gap between her top two front teeth. The dentist said she recommended braces only if B wanted to close that gap. B is okay with the gap, so we saved thousands of dollars. 

The only big plan for today is tea. When the quarantine first started, B said that when we could go to restaurants again she wanted to go back to the tea room, so I made a reservation for this afternoon.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ooh, Schumi is not having such good weather.
> 
> Today, we do that summer sweating day, as 90 is the high and 92 percent humidity. At least, while it is quite cloudy looking out, chance of rain now has the dice roll loser at a 10 percent chance. Then, a short period of sunny, less humid beautiful 80’s days will start the new week, as in our Sunday will have that perfect late Spring day, due to a high weather system moving in the region tonight. And no viewing that lovely moon as it rose in the sky last night. All I saw was gray.
> 
> Ooh, the sun found a part of no clouds, nicely streaming in my window.  Yes, the AC was heard last night, and I am sure it will go on as the day goes by.  And thanks Schumi, I do enjoy my tea, particularly in the morning.  I hope your weather improves soon.




We never saw the moon either, all cloud and rain!! Your weather sounds lovely.....and a little like ours with the sky!! Black in the distance. Having some ginger tea right now. 

What are your dates again Lynne.....I`ve been getting a lot of folks asking to meet up this September if we are lucky enough to get there.....so I know I won`t be able to meet everyone.....but want to get an idea of dates. I know mac`s and Keisha`s and a couple of others.....but must have missed yours? 





keishashadow said:


> Seriously? Pretty sure we put one the dentists kids thru college after 2 sets of braces and 3 retainers on top of our needs lol
> 
> How else does one make contact with the aliens?
> Dentist popped out all Dave’s old mercury fillings when he switched over to him, saying he had t seen them in years eek




lol......West of Scotland in the 1970`s was famous for kids having terrible teeth! Mine used to be lovely.....dodgy dentist put paid to that!!! 

Welcome home...….hope you have some lovely weather to come back to...….





Charade67 said:


> Yep, I'm a bit of an oddity. Someone once asked me if it was genetic. Nope. My father had a full set of dentures, my mother has a partial, my brother has had most of the major dental procedures (crowns, root canals, bridge work, etc.), and my sister had many cavities when we were growing up. I really don't know how I got to be the lucky one.
> My teeth aren't terribly crooked, but I could have used braces. My parents just couldn't afford them.
> 
> I have been very fortunate that B seems to have inherited my teeth. No cavities for her so far either.  Her teeth are also pretty straight. She does have a small gap between her top two front teeth. The dentist said she recommended braces only if B wanted to close that gap. B is okay with the gap, so we saved thousands of dollars.
> 
> The only big plan for today is tea. When the quarantine first started, B said that when we could go to restaurants again she wanted to go back to the tea room, so I made a reservation for this afternoon.



Yes, Kyle has no fillings either, his teeth are lovely. 

Sounds like a nice afternoon planned. 



Sun is bursting through right now......but sky in the distance is very ominous looking.......

I was waiting for a friend to Zoom chat but so far she`s MIA.....I have a couple of hours to pass before it`s time for Chinese food. 



​


----------



## Monykalyn

Made it in around 11pm last night. Think they have most of the resort guests in one building-and starting activities back up today and the sports courts back open-yay! The pool with the slide open, but the pirate ship pool still closed-bet it opens next week.  Villa is sparkling-they went through a refresh since last here a couple years ago-but there isn't a speck of dust anywhere! And I mean anywhere-not top of smoke detector or pictures on wall (usual culprits for spots missed). Remotes sealed in plastic bag-weird but kinda good idea. And OMG do I love the Marriott beds!
Bacon and cinnamon rolls made. Need to do a small grocery shop today.  The east side of tropical storm hitting Florida today-mostly rainy today, maybe tomorrow-then clearing.  Humidity high.

Charade-none of us have cavities either. When we lived in Arkansas we were known at the dentist office as the family with all their teeth   . But I think they liked when we came in as it was always just a routine cleaning-easy peasy. So far only the middle kid had braces-she did the Invisalign-and she needs to wear her retainer-one tooth is moving back out. Think the boy will need braces soon-reminds me I need to get appointment made!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Made it in around 11pm last night. Think they have most of the resort guests in one building-and starting activities back up today and the sports courts back open-yay! The pool with the slide open, but the pirate ship pool still closed-bet it opens next week.  Villa is sparkling-they went through a refresh since last here a couple years ago-but there isn't a speck of dust anywhere! And I mean anywhere-not top of smoke detector or pictures on wall (usual culprits for spots missed). Remotes sealed in plastic bag-weird but kinda good idea. And OMG do I love the Marriott beds!
> Bacon and cinnamon rolls made. Need to do a small grocery shop today.  The east side of tropical storm hitting Florida today-mostly rainy today, maybe tomorrow-then clearing.  Humidity high.
> 
> Charade-none of us have cavities either. When we lived in Arkansas we were known at the dentist office as the family with all their teeth   . But I think they liked when we came in as it was always just a routine cleaning-easy peasy. So far only the middle kid had braces-she did the Invisalign-and she needs to wear her retainer-one tooth is moving back out. Think the boy will need braces soon-reminds me I need to get appointment made!



Glad everything is so clean for you Monyk...and nice the activities will be up and running. 

I do remember you had lovely teeth......


----------



## Lynne G

schumigirl said:


> What are your dates again Lynne...



I am at SF 20 September to 25 September, then RPR 25 September until 2 October. i am really hoping you do come when planned this September, and would be nice if we happen to do cross paths with you.

Out again, as older one wanted more than I picked up yesterday. Roads were crowded. Guess what I get going out around lunchtime on a Saturday. Had to wait, as little one wanted to come. And yeah, she got food for herself.

With that, happy to hear MonyK is back home and some more funny chicken pictures may be forthcoming.  Nice the room was clean and all enjoyed.

Ack, little one rather do her LEGO than puzzle when dumped on the table.  Gotta go.  Be safe, healthy and oh so happy this Saturday.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> I am at SF 20 September to 25 September, then RPR 25 September until 2 October. i am really hoping you do come when planned this September, and would be nice if we happen to do cross paths with you.
> 
> Out again, as older one wanted more than I picked up yesterday. Roads were crowded. Guess what I get going out around lunchtime on a Saturday. Had to wait, as little one wanted to come. And yeah, she got food for herself.
> 
> With that, happy to hear MonyK is back home and some more funny chicken pictures may be forthcoming.  Nice the room was clean and all enjoyed.
> 
> Ack, little one rather do her LEGO than puzzle when dumped on the table.  Gotta go.  Be safe, healthy and oh so happy this Saturday.



Well suv buying was interesting today, 1st one we looked at was filthy, I couldn’t believe they even presented it to us, 2nd one had 263 miles on it, was told someone had made the purchase but changed their mind and brought it back, 3rd one we liked a lot but there was a bad scratch on an interior panel, so we elected to have one transferred in. Could be up to 2 weeks we were told.

Lynne we arrive at Universal on the 20th as well!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> I am at SF 20 September to 25 September, then RPR 25 September until 2 October. i am really hoping you do come when planned this September, and would be nice if we happen to do cross paths with you.
> 
> Out again, as older one wanted more than I picked up yesterday. Roads were crowded. Guess what I get going out around lunchtime on a Saturday. Had to wait, as little one wanted to come. And yeah, she got food for herself.
> 
> With that, happy to hear MonyK is back home and some more funny chicken pictures may be forthcoming.  Nice the room was clean and all enjoyed.
> 
> Ack, little one rather do her LEGO than puzzle when dumped on the table.  Gotta go.  Be safe, healthy and oh so happy this Saturday.



Oh surely we’ll be able to cross paths this time. I know we missed each other a few times before.

We should arrive on the 6th, through till October so we have a few nights and days to plan around 




Our Chinese buffet was delicious. Well worth waiting for.

Started with aromatic duck and spring rolls.......followed by six dishes of our choice with rice and some noodles. Oh my goodness......delicious! It did feel like a feast after all these weeks. And glad to see the place was busy with take out.

Going through to the really big tv to watch a movie now......glass of wine for certain.......perfect Saturday night.......

And the sun is shining so bright!!! After a day of grey and rain.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> first started, B said that when we could go to restaurants again she wanted to go back to the tea room, so I made a reservation for this afternoon.


Sounds lovely 


schumigirl said:


> lol......West of Scotland in the 1970`s was famous for kids having terrible teeth! Mine used to be lovely.....dodgy dentist put paid to that!!!
> 
> Welcome home...….hope you have some lovely weather to come back to...….


Still here    Flight not till 7:30 something or other. Our departure meal @ k&w cafeteria   Best fried chicken hands down and check out the prices (bottom of post). Why don’t we have these restaurants in. PA?




Monykalyn said:


> Charade-none of us have cavities either. When we lived in Arkansas we were known at the dentist office as the family with all their teeth  .


Haaaaaaaaa


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Sounds lovely
> 
> Still here    Flight not till 7:30 something or other. Our departure meal @ k&w cafeteria   Best fried chicken hands down and check out the prices (bottom of post). Why don’t we have these restaurants in. PA?
> 
> 
> 
> Haaaaaaaaa
> View attachment 499485View attachment 499486



Oh my!!!

That looks gorgeous!!! And how much of a bargain is that! I’ve just eaten a quarter of a Chinese buffet and now I’m hungry again looking at that!!

Oh I hear you......you should see some of the places we have here.....it would be three times the price and half the food!!

Have a safe flight home......


----------



## Lynne G

Safe flight home Keisha, what fun you had, great weather and yeah, my part of PA has none of those yummy places either.  Sad.

No Chinese Saturday night for us, as kids want pizza.  Eh, either way I will eat.  And our AC has been pumping out cool air for quite awhile now.  Been very sunny as we get into the evening.  Iced tea this afternoon.  Sticky icky out.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Safe flight home Keisha, what fun you had, great weather and yeah, my part of PA has none of those yummy places either.  Sad.
> 
> No Chinese Saturday night for us, as kids want pizza.  Eh, either way I will eat.  And our AC has been pumping out cool air for quite awhile now.  Been very sunny as we get into the evening.  Iced tea this afternoon.  Sticky icky out.



Pizza isn’t a bad choice Lynne. I think we’ll go back to pizza next week.....much as though we loved the Chinese!!! I’m glad we know we can get it anytime now.

Not sticky here, but temps have gone up slightly from earlier. Feels much milder. Will still have bedroom windows open tonight.....




Just put my diced beef in the slow cooker to cook overnight. Bottle of ale, beef stock and loads of black pepper with few other little bits......it’ll cook all night till around 7am. Then let it cool, pop it In fridge, then make it into a steak pie with puff pastry for dinner tomorrow evening.

No real cooking tomorrow. 

More rain forecast.......and to be dull when it’s not raining. If we can we will head down for a beach walk. We’ll squint and try to imagine we’re in New Smyrna Beach........


----------



## macraven

It’s hot and humid today...
Just like yesterday and all this coming week.

Did a few errands today
Anything I need later, will send Mr Mac to do


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Sue M

Good evening.  I haven’t caught up. Meant to yesterday but had an oops. 
Met a friend for coffee. We were walking to a little community park with our coffee when I stepped on an uneven spot on grass beside sidewalk. Went down, coffee flying. Hit my left shoulder, elbow, knee..was able to get up after a couple of minutes And walk back to coffee shop.  good thing we hadn’t got far. I got myself a new coffee and we sat there to drink. Tables were far apart. It was nice to get together, and ran into a few locals I know. 
Back started to hurt so I had to leave. Could hardly get into car. Good thing I was only 5 min from home. 
Really started hurting, on right side of back, the opposite side I fell on. 
Hurt to breathe. Could hardly move. I ended up sleeping on the Lazyboy recliner. Couldn’t lay flat. Taking Celabrex and Tylenol. It’s helping a lot. 
Slept a lot today. I don’t know if the Celebrex makes me sleepy?

Hope everyone is having a better weekend than me lol!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Sue M said:


> Good evening.  I haven’t caught up. Meant to yesterday but had an oops.
> Met a friend for coffee. We were walking to a little community park with our coffee when I stepped on an uneven spot on grass beside sidewalk. Went down, coffee flying. Hit my left shoulder, elbow, knee..was able to get up after a couple of minutes And walk back to coffee shop.  good thing we hadn’t got far. I got myself a new coffee and we sat there to drink. Tables were far apart. It was nice to get together, and ran into a few locals I know.
> Back started to hurt so I had to leave. Could hardly get into car. Good thing I was only 5 min from home.
> Really started hurting, on right side of back, the opposite side I fell on.
> Hurt to breathe. Could hardly move. I ended up sleeping on the Lazyboy recliner. Couldn’t lay flat. Taking Celabrex and Tylenol. It’s helping a lot.
> Slept a lot today. I don’t know if the Celebrex makes me sleepy?
> 
> Hope everyone is having a better weekend than me lol!



Oh jeez hope you get feeling better, sounds like you may have hurt a rib possibly too, rest and take it easy.....


----------



## macraven

OUCH Sue!
You took a nasty tumble and will be sore for some time.

Sending you mummy dust you start to have less pain and recover real soon.

(Real gentle hugs sent to you)


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It’s hot and humid today...
> Just like yesterday and all this coming week.
> 
> Did a few errands today
> Anything I need later, will send Mr Mac to do




lol...….I wish we had hot and humid...…..we have wet and woolly......not quite the same!!! 





Lynne G said:


> View attachment 499538





I think that's most of right now Lynne......comfy sofa and snacks......hard to beat really! 





Sue M said:


> Good evening.  I haven’t caught up. Meant to yesterday but had an oops.
> Met a friend for coffee. We were walking to a little community park with our coffee when I stepped on an uneven spot on grass beside sidewalk. Went down, coffee flying. Hit my left shoulder, elbow, knee..was able to get up after a couple of minutes And walk back to coffee shop.  good thing we hadn’t got far. I got myself a new coffee and we sat there to drink. Tables were far apart. It was nice to get together, and ran into a few locals I know.
> Back started to hurt so I had to leave. Could hardly get into car. Good thing I was only 5 min from home.
> Really started hurting, on right side of back, the opposite side I fell on.
> Hurt to breathe. Could hardly move. I ended up sleeping on the Lazyboy recliner. Couldn’t lay flat. Taking Celabrex and Tylenol. It’s helping a lot.
> Slept a lot today. I don’t know if the Celebrex makes me sleepy?
> 
> Hope everyone is having a better weekend than me lol!



Sue, if it keeps hurting like that go get it checked out. You could have really hurt yourself. I hope not......I have no idea what Celabrex is but if it helps you sleep might be a good thing. 

Never had a lazyboy...they always look so comfortable.....so I hope you managed to get a decent sleep on it. Isn`t that just typical though.....start to feel like normality and you fall over. Your friend must have got such a shock too, seeing you just go over like that. 

Like mac....sending gentle hugs.......




Did you guys see the tornado hit Orlando last night? Some of the videos out there are quite incredible. 

Makes our high winds look like nothing! 

It`s still raining here and after a quieter evening, winds got back up again early hours. I slept through most of it, but it woke me up a couple of times. 

Beef looks and smells delicious this morning......will make a lovely steak pie later.......with the pastry, incredibly unhealthy....but so delicious. 

As the weather still sucks.....we won`t be going anywhere today again. We don`t need any groceries so will content ourselves to pass the day away. Have to admit, now ready to start moving along with normality coming back, whenever that will be. 

Still no word on salons....... Kyle is really happy with the haircut I gave him last week, so that`ll do him for around 6 weeks. And Tom.....doesn`t take long to do his.......

































Have a fabulous Sunday.........​


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Sue, sending lots of gentle hugs too.  I hope you are felling better soon.

Sunny start, and will be a nice day, full of sun for this Sunday, with a pleasant high around 80, and much less humidity.

Not much to do, but that weekend routine, wash, trash out, and finish any grocery shopping we missed.  And relaxing.  Yay!

So tea in hand, remote as well, and a nice, quiet house.  I have no idea when my kids went to sleep, as I was sound asleep by 10 last night.  Guess I needed the rest, and there was crap nothing on the screen I was interested in, so early to bed I was.  

Good Morning, and have a great Sunday.


----------



## Sue M

Thanks Disney Life, Schumi, Mac & Lynne.  My back is starting to feel better. I did nothing yesterday. Just rested. Celebrex is a long lasting (24 hr) anti-inflammatory.  Think today will also be a quiet day. I woke at 4:00 am and wasn’t able to go back to sleep. A bit uncomfortable. But not too bad. 

Schumi your house must smell amazing this morning!  No idea yet what we’re doing for dinner tonight. We had steaks last night. And it’s bacon this morning   
No I didn’t hear about the tornados in Orlando yikes. They are so scary. Glad we don’t have them.

Lynne sounds like some pleasant Sunday weather!  Sunny day here but only going up to mid 60’s. Yesterday the sun came out late afternoon so we sat out on the patio. I think I got a bit red!  Didn’t have sunscreen on my face.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I didn't sleep well last night, so I really don't want to be awake right now. No plans for the day except for a trip to the grocery store. 

Yesterday's tea was nice. I think we drank 2 large pots of Yorkshire Gold. One day I would like to go back there and try their lunch. While we were there B ran into a friend from high school who she hasn't seen in 2 years. 

Also while at tea I got a text from a friend asking me about my vet. I was a bit surprised since her husband has been against them getting a pet. This weekend they had made an emergency trip back to their hometown because the husband's birth father is very sick (not Covid), in the hospital, and not expected to live much longer. They agreed to take care of his dog. My friend sent me pictures. She is a cute dog, but they are not sure exactly what kind she is. 

Sue, I agree with Schumi. Please see a doctor if the pain doesn't get any better. Sending hugs and well wishes your way. 

I had not heard about the Orlando tornados. I have some friends who live there, so I need to check on them. I hope the damage wasn't too bad.


----------



## macraven

I am now googling Orlando tornado

had not heard anything about it on last nights news


----------



## Lynne G

My early morning news had news of the tornadoes that destroyed 8 or so houses as damages in Orange, and roofs off other places.  Was happy to hear none hurt or killed.  

Went for a walk, as so nice outside. Then did my last of grocery needed for the week.

Lunch or brunch, as I fired up the grill, and burgers with air fried fries, and cooked some chicken nuggets. Donuts on the side. Now I am full.

Hello to all the homies, and yum tea service, Charade. I took my mom to Harrod’s tea when I took my mom to England before I had kids. I like a proper tea service, we did go to one quiet far away, but I was not fond of their tea sandwiches, but at least their tea was good. We have none close to us. Which is sad. There is a tea place near us now, but they are expensive, and well, I like the tea I make, sometimes even ice it.

With that, time to get the trash out.


----------



## macraven

It’s Sunday and that means Mr Mac and I order pizza

You can tell when I’ve had a dull day since food is the only thing I can think about.

It is hot and humid where I live so been in the house all day.

Hope all the homies are doing good.
Check in when you can!

I’ve only counted a few noses here today.....


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Thanks Disney Life, Schumi, Mac & Lynne.  My back is starting to feel better. I did nothing yesterday. Just rested. Celebrex is a long lasting (24 hr) anti-inflammatory.  Think today will also be a quiet day. I woke at 4:00 am and wasn’t able to go back to sleep. A bit uncomfortable. But not too bad.
> 
> Schumi your house must smell amazing this morning!  No idea yet what we’re doing for dinner tonight. We had steaks last night. And it’s bacon this morning
> No I didn’t hear about the tornados in Orlando yikes. They are so scary. Glad we don’t have them.
> 
> Lynne sounds like some pleasant Sunday weather!  Sunny day here but only going up to mid 60’s. Yesterday the sun came out late afternoon so we sat out on the patio. I think I got a bit red!  Didn’t have sunscreen on my face.




Glad the pain has eased a little.....I imagine you`ll hurt for a while after taking such a fall! Keep up the pain relief and rest. And sunburn too....lol....not your weekend is it!!! Things can only get better...….





Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I didn't sleep well last night, so I really don't want to be awake right now. No plans for the day except for a trip to the grocery store.
> 
> Yesterday's tea was nice. I think we drank 2 large pots of Yorkshire Gold. One day I would like to go back there and try their lunch. While we were there B ran into a friend from high school who she hasn't seen in 2 years.
> 
> Also while at tea I got a text from a friend asking me about my vet. I was a bit surprised since her husband has been against them getting a pet. This weekend they had made an emergency trip back to their hometown because the husband's birth father is very sick (not Covid), in the hospital, and not expected to live much longer. They agreed to take care of his dog. My friend sent me pictures. She is a cute dog, but they are not sure exactly what kind she is.
> 
> Sue, I agree with Schumi. Please see a doctor if the pain doesn't get any better. Sending hugs and well wishes your way.
> 
> I had not heard about the Orlando tornados. I have some friends who live there, so I need to check on them. I hope the damage wasn't too bad.



We love going for afternoon Teas anywhere.....London and a few other places have amazing Afternoon Teas....we loved The Savoy and The Corinthia in the past. But another amazing tea is a Cornish cream tea. Served in Cornwall and also Devonshire Cream Teas. Two counties in the very south of England. Scones with preserve and clotted cream....which sounds not very nice to some, but it is amazing. Thickest cream ever, almost butter like. if you ever make it to the UK, that's a must do. Devon and Cornwall are beautiful parts of England. 

Glad you enjoyed it though…...I like a nice pot of tea at anytime. 





macraven said:


> I am now googling Orlando tornado
> 
> had not heard anything about it on last nights news



I saw the reports when I switched my laptop on this morning.....when Orlando makes the headlines, I notice....lol....yes no one seems to be hurt thankfully. 





Lynne G said:


> My early morning news had news of the tornadoes that destroyed 8 or so houses as damages in Orange, and roofs off other places.  Was happy to hear none hurt or killed.
> 
> Went for a walk, as so nice outside. Then did my last of grocery needed for the week.
> 
> Lunch or brunch, as I fired up the grill, and burgers with air fried fries, and cooked some chicken nuggets. Donuts on the side. Now I am full.
> 
> Hello to all the homies, and yum tea service, Charade. I took my mom to Harrod’s tea when I took my mom to England before I had kids. I like a proper tea service, we did go to one quiet far away, but I was not fond of their tea sandwiches, but at least their tea was good. We have none close to us. Which is sad. There is a tea place near us now, but they are expensive, and well, I like the tea I make, sometimes even ice it.
> 
> With that, time to get the trash out.



It`s so funny to hear of iced tea. Alien to us over here....it`s got to be hot. I love how Afternoon Tea has evolved in time, now it`s a lot fancier and more options than there used to be. Haven`t been for a proper "fancy" afternoon tea for years. Last time we went in to London for the day, we opted for  nice lunch instead. But, we will do it another time when things are operating normally again. 

Lunch sounded so nice Lynne!!! 




mac...….your lovely rose bushes would love all this rain we`ve had........ They`re already a good size, but my goodness they`d be huge!!! Did I tell you we lost our white rose bush? Our gardener cut it out as it had some kind of disease.....so off it went. It`s a shame as that was the only rose bush we had. Well, except for that one single rose that grows in some of the trees.....that is unusual as there is no sign of a root for roses anywhere......I must look out that picture, it`s a little unusual.

Enjoy that pizza ......yes, it`s been quiet on here today for a Sunday......




Well, rain has finally stopped. It`s cool though and no sign of warming up till Tuesday when we should reach a pitiful 68F. Yep, June isn`t great weather wise so far. 

We should get a walk tomorrow as long as it stays dry. 

Dinner was lush. And very filling. I had made an apple pie, but none of us had any room for it. Decided to freeze it instead. 

Think we all are heading for an early night. It seems darker tonight, and only two weeks till the longest day which is quite a thought. Everything is just a dark grey outside, except for the trees and grass with all the rain, they are thriving. 

I fancy a hot chocolate, but no one else does, so just for one.....I don`t think we have any marshmallows left, but maybe some crumbled chocolate flake bar on top will do as an alternative to them.....


----------



## Lynne G

We had milkshakes



ours were not upside though.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

mckennarose said:


> Then we took the top off the jeep and took a ride



Oooh, nothing like a jeep ride to put a smile on your face




schumigirl said:


> Tell your friend......


     She took your advice and was very very happy she did.





Charade67 said:


> I had never heard of the recumbent elliptical until a couple of weeks ago. Dh was changing channels and happened to stop on HSN and they were selling one.



Thanks for the heads up. Looks like that would do wonders for my knees.
'


Robo56 said:


> Happy birthday to DisneyLifePapioNe wife


Happy Birthday 



Robo56 said:


> That person had to leave and she sanitized the chair and then text me to come in. Temp was taken, you had to have mask on.



That's so good they are taking precautions



mckennarose said:


> We've been consistently going down in cases.



Wonderful news. We were doing well then the last 2 days we have spiked.



schumigirl said:


> Zohan is honestly the only Adam Sandler movie I have enjoyed...



Ahem, "50 First Dates"



macraven said:


> seal damage causing clouding in between the bottom section and extra moisture in the upper panes.



We must have the same windows. We havent taken the plunge to replace them as we fear they will all need replacing eventually,.



KStarfish82 said:


> So we made it to June! 2 more weeks of school left



Yay, Summer break!




Charade67 said:


> I'm not sure I can handle wearing a mask all day in the heat.



We were thinking of coming down for a weekend trip in September for Passholder Days, but worry about the mask thing. That being said, the county where I work is talking about mandatory masks if you are not at home.



schumigirl said:


> I`ve been getting a lot of folks asking to meet up this September



You may have to just extend your stay to get all those meet n greets in.



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Well suv buying was interesting today



Cars are scarce in the used car market. Dealers have been buying like crazy.



Sue M said:


> Hope everyone is having a better weekend than me lol!



Oh Sue, I hope you were just stiff after sitting and enjoying your visit and that it is nothing serious.



schumigirl said:


> I wish we had hot and humid.



No you really dont, 80 in humidity is like 100+ in California. We were supposed to have an indoor weekend and then hubby decided to cut down a tree. You can stand still and he sweat just rolls. If I didnt have such a distaste for a rock and cactus yard we would probably already be back out west. 

Have a great week every one. 5 more days til the weekend!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Oooh, nothing like a jeep ride to put a smile on your face
> 
> 
> She took your advice and was very very happy she did.
> View attachment 499711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. Looks like that would do wonders for my knees.
> '
> 
> Happy Birthday
> 
> 
> 
> That's so good they are taking precautions
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful news. We were doing well then the last 2 days we have spiked.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem, "50 First Dates"
> 
> 
> 
> We must have the same windows. We havent taken the plunge to replace them as we fear they will all need replacing eventually,.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Summer break!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were thinking of coming down for a weekend trip in September for Passholder Days, but worry about the mask thing. That being said, the county where I work is talking about mandatory masks if you are not at home.
> 
> 
> 
> You may have to just extend your stay to get all those meet n greets in.
> 
> 
> 
> Cars are scarce in the used car market. Dealers have been buying like crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Sue, I hope you were just stiff after sitting and enjoying your visit and that it is nothing serious.
> 
> 
> 
> No you really dont, 80 in humidity is like 100+ in California. We were supposed to have an indoor weekend and then hubby decided to cut down a tree. You can stand still and he sweat just rolls. If I didnt have such a distaste for a rock and cactus yard we would probably already be back out west.
> 
> Have a great week every one. 5 more days til the weekend!



That’s what I was told, they said you have to have a trade I said nope just adding another one........

We were looking at new ones though.


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> It`s so funny to hear of iced tea. Alien to us over here..


Iced tea is a staple in the south, especially in the summer time. We always had it in our house when I was growing up. Yesterday I had hot tea in the afternoon and then iced tea at dinner. 


Lynne - Cute puzzle. We need to start on our next one. 



Vicki Rickerd said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Looks like that would do wonders for my knees.


 I have arthritis in my knees, so I hope this will be a good low impact exercise for me. 



Vicki Rickerd said:


> We were thinking of coming down for a weekend trip in September for Passholder Days, but worry about the mask thing. That being said, the county where I work is talking about mandatory masks if you are not at home.


Coming to Busch Gardens Williamsburg?

We are new passholders this year. I hope by September they will have lifted the mask requirement. 

I have done absolutely nothing today. DH and I started binge watching a TV series and completely forgot about going to the grocery store. I have to go tomorrow after work. We have no food.


----------



## Sue M

Charade yes, if pain gets worse I’ll see the doc. But it seems to be subsiding. Taking Ibuprofen and Tylenol , seems to be doing the trick.
Love a nice High Tea!  Our fav place in the city closed down last year sadly. I don’t know why as they were always full. But there are other spots!

Schumi yes yes yes!  Love cream tea!  Our place that closed had clotted cream, preserves and scones. Yum.

Lynne lunch sounds good!  I wasn’t too hungry for lunch but since I can’t skip meals I had some cottage cheese I made the other day.
I was speaking to my cousins wife on FB this morning, it is her birthday today, and she was telling me about the Orlando tornado, and the tropical storm over the gulf coast. It’s a little early for this weather isn’t it?  Usually you’d expect that in Aug/Sept.

Mac I love a good pizza! 

Hi Vicki!  I think I pulled or sprained back muscle.  But it is getting better. yay!  Got my daughter to weed today while I dead headed a Rhododendron bush. The ones I didn’t have to bend down to get!  Wanted to get that out of the way while it was nice out. The rains are coming.

Today was a beautiful day, sunny and high 60’s but felt hotter on our patio.  Had a relaxing morning. Bacon & eggs. Did a little work around the garden that didn’t require bending or reaching. Got my daughter to do that!  Had a light lunch then rested a bit.  Early afternoon I went with my friend for a walk Around the neighbourhood. Slowly!  Then when I returned home the Mr was already out on the patio reading. So I grabbed my book, made myself a cranberry juice and Perrier and joined him.  Today I remembered the face sunscreen!  Lol.

The rains are coming this week. This has been a cooler than normal June. Tile people coming Tuesday.  So disappointed that our steam shower started leaking. But I’m told there are new materials out now that should take care of the problem. My contractor did manage to find tiles that match or should I say “go with” our existing tiles. They are only ripping out the floor and going up the walls 3’. There will be a glass tile border to transition between the existing and new tile.


----------



## macraven

Sue 
I hope each day gets better for youse!
It’s going to take time to feel 100% .

If it were me, I’d take advantage of the situation and let the family do the gardening, house cleaning or laundry......lol

Well, it’s after 1 am and wondering if agavegirl is going to show up with more memes.
What she shared with us a few days ago were an absolute hoot.

I started watching Shark Tank around 9 and still have it on.
The first few hours I just glanced at it as already saw those episodes. 
Was going to turn it off but the episodes that started twelve minutes ago are for the season I missed back then.

Hugs to all of youse!


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> Sue
> I hope each day gets better for youse!
> It’s going to take time to feel 100% .
> 
> If it were me, I’d take advantage of the situation and let the family do the gardening, house cleaning or laundry......lol
> 
> Well, it’s after 1 am and wondering if agavegirl is going to show up with more memes.
> What she shared with us a few days ago were an absolute hoot.
> 
> I started watching Shark Tank around 9 and still have it on.
> The first few hours I just glanced at it as already saw those episodes.
> Was going to turn it off but the episodes that started twelve minutes ago are for the season I missed back then.
> 
> Hugs to all of youse!


Thanks Mac!  Yes, I’m not doing any heavy stuff. 
Im watching Honeymooners re-runs!  It’s 11pm here. I love watching some of those old shows!


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> She took your advice and was very very happy she did.
> View attachment 499711
> 
> 
> 
> We were thinking of coming down for a weekend trip in September for Passholder Days, but worry about the mask thing. That being said, the county where I work is talking about mandatory masks if you are not at home.
> 
> 
> 
> You may have to just extend your stay to get all those meet n greets in.
> 
> No you really dont, 80 in humidity is like 100+ in California. We were supposed to have an indoor weekend and then hubby decided to cut down a tree. You can stand still and he sweat just rolls. If I didnt have such a distaste for a rock and cactus yard we would probably already be back out west.
> 
> Have a great week every one. 5 more days til the weekend!




I recognise that look in Monica......lol.....

They are talking about wanting to make masks mandatory now over here.....not sure it`s not a little too late......but we`ll see, if we have to wear them we`ll do as we are told. 

Oh extend the trip......hmmmm…….might think about that!!! Oh I agree about the humidity.....can`t be pleasant having to do regular stuff around the home in that heat...and one of the reasons we genuinely wouldn't live in Florida if we could. 

Loving your optimism it`s only 5 days till the weekend.....  






Charade67 said:


> Iced tea is a staple in the south, especially in the summer time. We always had it in our house when I was growing up. Yesterday I had hot tea in the afternoon and then iced tea at dinner.
> 
> I have done absolutely nothing today. DH and I started binge watching a TV series and completely forgot about going to the grocery store. I have to go tomorrow after work. We have no food.




Sometimes a day doing nothing is one of the best days. We have lost days at times binge watching shows.....Game of Thrones was one of them.....just didn't want to not watch the next episode. I think our best was noticing it was 2.30am and we had went through 5 episodes! 

Yes, I had only ever heard of iced tea on tv before we went to America......it`s just not a thing over here. I did taste it, both types.....not for me. 





Sue M said:


> Charade yes, if pain gets worse I’ll see the doc. But it seems to be subsiding. Taking Ibuprofen and Tylenol , seems to be doing the trick.
> Love a nice High Tea!  Our fav place in the city closed down last year sadly. I don’t know why as they were always full. But there are other spots!
> 
> Schumi yes yes yes!  Love cream tea!  Our place that closed had clotted cream, preserves and scones. Yum.
> 
> Lynne lunch sounds good!  I wasn’t too hungry for lunch but since I can’t skip meals I had some cottage cheese I made the other day.
> I was speaking to my cousins wife on FB this morning, it is her birthday today, and she was telling me about the Orlando tornado, and the tropical storm over the gulf coast. It’s a little early for this weather isn’t it?  Usually you’d expect that in Aug/Sept.
> 
> Mac I love a good pizza!
> 
> Hi Vicki!  I think I pulled or sprained back muscle.  But it is getting better. yay!  Got my daughter to weed today while I dead headed a Rhododendron bush. The ones I didn’t have to bend down to get!  Wanted to get that out of the way while it was nice out. The rains are coming.
> 
> Today was a beautiful day, sunny and high 60’s but felt hotter on our patio.  Had a relaxing morning. Bacon & eggs. Did a little work around the garden that didn’t require bending or reaching. Got my daughter to do that!  Had a light lunch then rested a bit.  Early afternoon I went with my friend for a walk Around the neighbourhood. Slowly!  Then when I returned home the Mr was already out on the patio reading. So I grabbed my book, made myself a cranberry juice and Perrier and joined him.  Today I remembered the face sunscreen!  Lol.
> 
> The rains are coming this week. This has been a cooler than normal June. Tile people coming Tuesday.  So disappointed that our steam shower started leaking. But I’m told there are new materials out now that should take care of the problem. My contractor did manage to find tiles that match or should I say “go with” our existing tiles. They are only ripping out the floor and going up the walls 3’. There will be a glass tile border to transition between the existing and new tile.




Glad the pain is subsiding. Pain relief is such a necessity. 

I`ve had to explain to some what clotted cream is as they hadn't seen or heard of it......heaven on a spoon. I was so disappointed when I tasted the clotted cream ice cream from Florean Fortescues…..the girl told me it wasn't like real clotted cream as Brits would know it...….and she was right, tasted more like Key lime as she described. Never got it again. We do make our own little cream teas at times, and clotted cream is calorie free I`ve been told......

Good luck with the job in the shower.....hope not too much mess removing tiles. 






macraven said:


> Sue
> I hope each day gets better for youse!
> It’s going to take time to feel 100% .
> 
> If it were me, I’d take advantage of the situation and let the family do the gardening, house cleaning or laundry......lol
> 
> Well, it’s after 1 am and wondering if agavegirl is going to show up with more memes.
> What she shared with us a few days ago were an absolute hoot.
> 
> I started watching Shark Tank around 9 and still have it on.
> The first few hours I just glanced at it as already saw those episodes.
> Was going to turn it off but the episodes that started twelve minutes ago are for the season I missed back then.
> 
> Hugs to all of youse!



I love Shark Tank!!!! I thought it was a programme about sharks when I saw the name at first on the listings.......I`m sure I wasn`t the first! Our version is called Dragon`s Den and not so good, I prefer the American version. 

Yes, it`s one you can keep watching.....some folks are hilarious.....

Hope the pizza was good.......




We have sunshine!!!!! Not sure how long it`ll last, but looking forward to a nicer walk now if it stays out.......might bring a bit of warmth to the low temps we have right now. 

Kyle just asked me what his dad fancies for Father`s Day......absolutely no idea. What do you get the man who has everything.......they can`t even go karting as they usually do this year. I`ll have a think, he has been mentioned wanting a new dvd player for the front room tv, might be an idea. 

Breakfast is a dull bowl of rice krispies this morning......not quite bacon, but it`ll do. I need more croissants. After our walk we`ll pop into the village and pick up some fresh ones. I did try to make my own once.......didn`t quite work out as they were supposed to. Looked more like a flat doughnut! 

But, Monday again...and Vicki......now only 4 days till Friday....






































​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  A Monday is here.  And another beautiful sunny day.  Already bright out.

Vicki, you should come in September.  While it most likely be hot, if a mask is required, I would wear one.  At least there are places with AC you can go in, and shade, and places that are mask free zones, so I am hoping it will be fine.  I have a light weight one that I wore on our oh so humid 100 degree feeling Friday, and while it was hot wearing it, it was not that uncomfortable.  I bought a box of 30 that I put in my luggage.  I most likely will wear one, and take two to change into if the first gets too  icky feeling, while touring the park.

Sue, I hope you are feeling better today. Yes, let others help, and rest that back.

Schumi, I like the clotted cream, just I am definitely not English as I am not fond of milk in my tea. I tend to drink it without anything, though I like a lemon, and sometimes drink a fruit tea. My iced tea is not the Southern sweet kind, as I simply put ice in my tea that I steeped, and let cool a bit, so it doesn’t get watered down from the ice.

Mac, I always enjoyed the old Star Trek stuff. Of all the Captains, I still prefer Kirk, though I think Picard was the better of the newer ones.

Charade, yeah once in awhile I get watching a show, and time goes by before I realize it. Yeah, I thought the puzzle was cute, and almost oddly it was the choice of little one. I did pick up a large Disney Villains. We both will enjoy doing that one. I pass our done ones to others to enjoy, as we rarely keep one. Little one liked the Vinylmation enough that we did keep and glued, so she has it hung in her room.

Ooh, more tea for me.  May you have a marvelous Monday each homie.


----------



## macraven

I read a blogger last night that one of the U Rest zones at
UO allowed smoking
Oh dear. 
Hope he was wrong and it’s not true.

But always possible that the fall, mask won’t be required and no smoking sections.

I like hot weather but if our weather man is correct, I’ll stay in the house this week for the ac.

Hope all the homies have a fantastic week!


----------



## Lynne G

I am with you Mac, I hope if masks are required, no smoking where I can take my mask off.  I avoid the smoking areas as much as I can.  

AC here, has been cranking too, 82 the high and 88 tomorrow.  We are diving into summer temps already.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Popping in to say hi before work gets too crazy today! Going to hit 90 here today so I will be looking out the window longingly wishing I were boating instead of working.

Sue M - hope you feel better soon! I have taken the coffee spill before too and man is it not fun.

Schumi - your steak pie sounded amazing hope you enjoyed that and enjoy your sunshine today!

Lynne - be sure to send pics when that Disney villains puzzle is done! Sounds like a fun one to do.

Charade - I also forgot to go to the grocery store so I will be making a run there after work too. Enjoy the new machine hope setup went well for you.

Vicki - good call only 5 days until weekend! 

Mac - stay cool in that AC! Only one more day till taco Tuesday for you. 

Have a great week to everyone else out there!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne......glad you have a nice sunny day ahead.......some teas are designed not to have milk in. I enjoy them a lot too. But good old regular breakfast tea does. Iced tea sweet or otherwise isn’t something I enjoyed when I tried it, and tea in general is something I don’t enjoy in America. Someone once gave us Liptons in a restaurant........the smell alone was like something a cat would do.....don’t think I’ve ever seen it offered anywhere here. Enjoy those summer temps though......wish it was like that here!!




mac.....yes, I’d enjoy both the heat and aircon.......lol......I’m greedy like that.......





Elsa......another with gorgeous temps!!! It’s the one thing that turns me green.......lol.......hope you get on that boat soon.......




Well, it’s quite cool here......we have 54F. But,....the sun is bursting out of the sky!

So we went a drive. First time I’ve driven our car any distance since March!

It was a blast.......that Porsche engine is a lot of fun to play with!!! Hoping they start doing track days again, as they were all cancelled with this virus. Showrooms are back open so maybe later in the summer they’ll offer them again.

Thank goodness for sunglasses though! it was just nice to get out on the slightly open roads......speed cops are back out in force so gotta be careful.......

Stopped in to buy some little bits from the village store. We went out a walk this morning, but didn’t quite make the village then. It’s so quiet still most of the time, no line to get in and maybe 4 or 5 customers in so its well spread out.

Chicken in pepper sauce tonight with spicy rice and roasted red peppers.......and apple pie if we have room.

Looking forward to that.........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh I know, Schumi, when we have tea service it is what I call breakfast tea.  I tend to use my Earl Gray in the mornings, as finding proper English breakfast tea is hard to find locally.  And I think tea is one that is not to my taste either, where they use local water.  I tend to not order tea or coffee when in Orlando as I am always suspect of the water, and that goes for iced beverages from a fountain too.  Most of the time I ask for ice water, as they get it from the machine, so I know at least it is generally filtered.  

Time for lunch.  While not a Tuesday, did pick up tortillas, so hoping the kids make chicken tacos, as we have chicken to use up, with recently bought tomatoes, peppers and cheese.  Off to request.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Oh I know, Schumi, when we have tea service it is what I call breakfast tea.  I tend to use my Earl Gray in the mornings, as finding proper English breakfast tea is hard to find locally.  And I think tea is one that is not to my taste either, where they use local water.  I tend to not order tea or coffee when in Orlando as I am always suspect of the water, and that goes for iced beverages from a fountain too.  Most of the time I ask for ice water, as they get it from the machine, so I know at least it is generally filtered.
> 
> Time for lunch.  While not a Tuesday, did pick up tortillas, so hoping the kids make chicken tacos, as we have chicken to use up, with recently bought tomatoes, peppers and cheese.  Off to request.



Completely agree about the water. Tap water in Florida is foul. I can drink good tea if made there and will occasionally have a coffee. One of the nicest waters I tasted was in NY. I was so surprised it was as fresh. I expected it to be awful.

We can drink our tap water here, it is very good, and we use it for tea and coffees but for drinking water I still prefer bottled although have been known to drink tap water just fine.

I love Earl Grey, and always with a slice of lemon.......and is nice anytime. Some folks can’t function without coffee......for me, I enjoy my tea in the mornings 




Everything is cooking away nicely......chicken smells lovely.....

Now I’m hungry!


----------



## schumigirl

In case you guys haven't checked out the hotel stickies.....

Welcome news about the Club Levels at HRH and RPR. I know a lot of people have been waiting on this news recently. 


*Universal Orlando hotels’ club levels during COVID-19*
Starting on Monday, June 8, both Hard Rock Hotel and Royal Pacific Resort started up their club-level services once again. With the caveat that the new protocols and practices can continue to change, here’s what Loews has on tap for right now:


Modified hours: food service in the morning will be from 7:00 to 10:00 am; in the evening, 5:00 to 7:00 pm; and dessert, 8:00 to 9:00 pm.
Increased cleaning and disinfecting will be implemented.
Lounge seating has been modified for social distancing, including some tables being rendered for the use of only one party and other tables being removed entirely.
The club concierge team continues to operate as the personal concierge for club-floor guests and their planning needs.
Modified locations: at Hard Rock, the club locations have been moved to the foyer, outside terrace, and Apollo boardroom. (They remain the same at Royal Pacific.)

https://orlandoinformer.com/blog/universal-orlando-hotels-coronavirus-reopening-works/


----------



## keishashadow

Just when i thot i couldn’t love my man more...he started the laundry when i went out to provision yesterday, then insisted on finishing it all today. . 

Couple of hours of housework & several out on raft in pool today, a happy medium. Tomorrow forecast for 94 lovey degrees.  

Managed to get dentist appointment the first day they are open next monday.  Yea!  He asked how my extracted tooth site was doing.  It old him it looks exactly the same.  He made sure I’m seeing the oral surgeon tomorrrow am.  Growl 



schumigirl said:


> We’ll squint and try to imagine we’re in New Smyrna Beach........





Sue M said:


> Went down, coffee flying. Hit my left shoulder, elbow, knee..was able to get up after a couple of minutes And walk back to coffee shop. good thing we hadn’t got far. I got myself a new coffee and we sat there to drink. Tables were far apart. It was nice to get together, and ran into a few locals I know.
> Back started to hurt so I had to leave. Could hardly get into car. Good thing I was only 5 min from home.


Owwwwwwie!  There’s just something so much worse falling when an adult.


Charade67 said:


> They agreed to take care of his dog. My friend sent me pictures. She is a cute dog, but they are not sure exactly what kind she is.


I’ve had moments of worrying about what happens to the pets left behind.


macraven said:


> It’s Sunday and that means Mr Mac and I order pizza


100% sure of knowing sunday lol. Thinking you need to associate a food group with each day.  Wednesday & Thursday used to blend together for me until Lynne became so diligent with the Camel



schumigirl said:


> It`s so funny to hear of iced tea. Alien to us over here.


Please, tell me you’ve tried some ‘real’ home-brewed sweet tea.  To die for . Nobody does it better than in the south.  Usually with a syrup sugar


Charade67 said:


> Iced tea is a staple in the south, especially in the summer time. We always had it in our house when I was growing up. Yesterday I had hot tea in the afternoon and then iced tea at dinner.


It’s in my refrigerator every day.  My drink of choice other than the java in the AM


----------



## Pumpkin1172

just popping in to say a quick " Hi "  

It's cold, windy and wet here ( was the same all weekend )  and my heater is on under my desk.  

It seems everyone is well.   @Sue M I hope your starting to feel better from you fall.  

Have a great day everyone.   Off to watch more Universal opening videos, and shuffle more papers around off my desk.


----------



## Charade67

Monday again. Ugh. I got word today that one of our part time therapists will be leaving us next month. I'm not really upset about it. He's a really nice guy and a great therapist, but is useless when it comes to administrative tasks. I will not miss dealing with his scheduling and billing. 

Tomorrow I need to have a talk with my boss. Her husband handles our claim payments. I have asked her to turn the job over to me, but she won't do it. Today he left me a problem that he didn't understand how to correct. Back in April Anthem had underpaid a few claims. We just got a new check that made up the difference for those claims. He didn't understand how to record it, so he just deleted the original claim payments. You can't do that.  Have I mentioned recently that I really need a vacation?



Sue M said:


> she was telling me about the Orlando tornado, and the tropical storm over the gulf coast. It’s a little early for this weather isn’t it? Usually you’d expect that in Aug/Sept.


 June 1 is the official start of hurricane season, but you are right, we usually don't see storms quite this early.  With everything else that has happened so far this year I am afraid to see what hurricane season will be like. 



schumigirl said:


> Sometimes a day doing nothing is one of the best days. We have lost days at times binge watching shows.....Game of Thrones was one of them.....just didn't want to not watch the next episode. I think our best was noticing it was 2.30am and we had went through 5 episodes!


I wanted to keep watching, but I needed sleep since I had to go to work today. We are almost to the end of this series. I am going to be really sad to see it end. 



schumigirl said:


> I`ve had to explain to some what clotted cream is as they hadn't seen or heard of it...


I think reading Harry Potter is where I first heard of clotted cream. What they serve here is more like butter. Hopefully one day I will get to travel to England and try real clotted cream. 



Lynne G said:


> did pick up a large Disney Villains. We both will enjoy doing that one.


Can't wait to see that one. We have 2 puzzles left in our house and one more on order. The last puzzles is being shipped from China, so who knows how long it will take to get here. 



macraven said:


> I read a blogger last night that one of the U Rest zones at
> UO allowed smoking
> Oh dear.
> Hope he was wrong and it’s not true.


Does Universal still have smoking areas or have they banned it like Disney did? I can't stand the smell of cigarette smoke. 



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Enjoy the new machine hope setup went well for you.


It's still in the box. We are waiting to get rid of our sofa, so we have more room available. 



keishashadow said:


> Just when i thot i couldn’t love my man more...he started the laundry when i went out to provision yesterday, then insisted on finishing it all today. .


He's a keeper. 



keishashadow said:


> I’ve had moments of worrying about what happens to the pets left behind.


Another friend took in a cat when her brother died unexpectedly.  Sadly, a lot of pets probably end up in a shelter. 



keishashadow said:


> It’s in my refrigerator every day. My drink of choice other than the java in the AM


I used to always have a pitcher of tea in the fridge. After my kidney stoned I was advised to only drink it occasionally. I now only drink tea when I go out to eat. I am particular about where I order it. Not all restaurant tea is created equal. 

Dh is going to a martial arts class, so I am trying to find something to entertain myself. It's only 7:30. I just feel like putting on my pyjamas and watching some mindless TV.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, is B. housing at school in the Fall?  Little one found out that some classes will be in person, but most will be online, and all at school are to go home and not come back, online only after Thanksgiving break.  Hence, we have decided she will stay home this Fall semester, and if need to go to an in person class, she can take the train that day or days.  School sells a discounted rail pass, so we will look at that if she does have a campus class.  Another semester where the finals are online.  She is not happy about that.  For now, older one’s college has been silent, but I believe he will be online this Fall semester, and since he commutes, he can go in if the campus has a class or two, but the City college has already said online only, so I would think his college would follow suit.  

Ah, such a beautiful day, grill fired up again, freshly ground sirloin burgers with all but little one a bacon cheese burger. Double patty for the men. Nothing left, and a very tasty slice of today made cheesecake. Oh my. Resting is the best part of a Monday night.

Eek, Keisha, good luck at the dentist. No open dentists here so far. Sigh. Waiting patiently for green, as I need eye exam and hair salon as soon as I can. Most are hoping middle of July, as my work is floating the idea of staggering the in office coming in around then, for a day or two, but no word on when all will be recalled. I don’t expect a back to commute routine at least until the Fall.


----------



## Charade67

So far B's school says they will be open as usual for the fall, so she will be back living on campus. They have revised the fall schedule some. There will no longer be a fall break in October. Classes will go up until the Wednesday before Thanksgiving. The students will leave for Thanksgiving break and not return until the start of speing semester.  Final exams will be held online.


----------



## Monykalyn

Hello!


Lynne G said:


> am at SF 20 September to 25 September, then RPR 25 September until 2 October. i am really hoping you do come when planned this September, and would be nice if we happen to do cross paths with you.


 So far I’m planning Sept 23-27 at SF. Was going to do Disney 27-30 but if still on reservation system, no park hoppin etc I’ll just extend at SF.


Sue M said:


> Really started hurting, on right side of bac


 OUCH- glad the pain seems to be improving.


schumigirl said:


> Did you guys see the tornado hit Orlando last night? Some of the videos out there are quite incredible


 Girls and DH were at the pool when alert came through. They stayed in pool until lightening made them get out. I had he news on. The poor weather people were having a hard time describing where it was at and what was goi g on.  Bein from the Midwest where tornadoes are common in the spring I’m tellin the TV “dude the hook is there at the bottom. The spin and rotation where you are pointing is concerning but the HOOK! DUDE!”  At least they were telling people to seek shelter and not try to take pictures (that’s reserved for us Midwesterners only lol)


Charade67 said:


> Iced tea is a staple in the south, e


 Southern sweet tea is way too sweet for me. I did make a pitcher of peach tea today though. Made good Tipsy Palmers for the pool this afternoon (tea, lemonade, vodka) 


Lynne G said:


> Mac, I always enjoyed the old Star Trek stuff. Of all the Captains, I still prefer Kirk, though I think Picard was the better of the newer ones.


 Sisco, Janeway and Picard are tied for me. Sisco is actually the most complex and nuanced character in trekverse I think.


macraven said:


> I read a blogger last night that one of the U Rest zones at
> UO allowed smoking
> Oh dear.
> Hope he was wrong and it’s not true.
> 
> But always possible that the fall, mask won’t be required and no smoking sections.


 I asked that question on a vlog and someone said the ,ask free areas are quite large and easy to separate from smokers. I cannot be by smoke if I wish to stay out of the ER.


schumigirl said:


> So we went a drive. First time I’ve driven our car any distance since March!


 Yay for putting the Porsche through the paces! Driving down I said I was out of practice driving! I think I’ve driven maybe a total of 2 hours since March 17th until Friday when I took my turn driving to Orlando. 


Charade67 said:


> You can't do that. Have I mentioned recently that I really need a vacation?


Omg. Why would she allow him to work when it affects her business? Grrr he’d have been long gone or I would have been - you must have a ton more patience!
Well Cristobel blew by- Sunday was storms all day. Went to Jax to see DHs oldest and family. They took us to a great place on the beach - tucked in among residential condos, not a tourist place but fantastic food, great drinks and very good prices. Cleared up enough to actually see the beach and a few brave surfers. Hung out at their house playing games, then went to dinner- their favorite Mexican place. I think I gained 5# yesterday- and I brought back 1/2 of both meals!
Was supposed to be rainy most of today. Waited all day for rain- took a break from working and played mini golf (at this resort- themed to key west) with the boy- hot, humid and blue sky kept trying to break through. The girls and DH went to UCF to walk around the campus- middles home come fall. UCF is planning on campus classes. Oldest actually got a bit of sunburn on shoulders. Spent afternoon poolside with Tipsy Palmer drinks. And oh Lordy- ice cream socials daily 3-345: DH bought 3 refillable bowls good for refills everyday for length of stay. The amount they give you + toppings is enough for 2 people (per bowl). We’ve usually not had much time we spend at resort so this is actually nice. The other big pool and hot tub opened up today- chairs are zip tied together in groups of two and spaced out around tables with umbrellas. Between the two pools and low occupancy it’s really easy to space yourself out way more than the 6’. 
Tomorrow is our trial at Universal. Will see how the mask thing goes. Lots of Passholder incentives right now.
The WHO came out today and said asymptomatic transmission is rare. That’s the whole point for the masks so I expect the masks in open areas to go away rather quickly.  I think we will have way more data by mid/end of July when we see if there’s a huge spike in severe cases/hospitalizations/deaths.  I think we will see some, but not overwhelming amount. Even though cases seem up in spots hospitalizations for Covid are declining in majority of areas.
Ugh some are sideways: dd ginormous burrito, mini golf, pool this afternoon, kids working on puzzle, the beach view from restaurant Sunday, finished Harry Potter puzzle. 
Hope everyone has a great night!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Hey Homies, @mckennarose @macraven @Charade67 @Lynne G @Sue M @Pumpkin1172 @keishashadow


As well as everyone else, I know I’m forgetting some.....


Hope everyone is well....

Came home today to Father’s Day gifts already......

Seems the fam wanted to show their support to Tommy Bahama....

Also since I have to travel so much....(yeah it’s sooooooo rough........) for work....

They got me a new shaver and travel pack, which is great because how much I’ve been going since this covid I’ve nearly all but worn out the electric shaver I got in February.....

I’m also getting some nautical hints.......

I don’t dare think my wife has something up her sleeve for Disney’s Yacht Club!!!

Sue I hope your feeling better, and hope everyone else is great also!


----------



## macraven

Is Father’s Day this weekend???

I’m glad you posted getting early dad day gifts ....
I have time to get a card for Mr Mac now.

I swear I love this thread as peeps tell me the day of the week and holidays in advance and everything needed to know in life.
Really and truly......


Wait unto you retire and all your days blend together.
One but I’d advise is to get a daily newspaper delivery so you know the days date!

I have a calendar in the kitchen but if I do not know the day of the week, I’m still screwed until Lynne mentions it’s hump day or Keisha says walking dead is on fb that night

I did a blunder for dinner tonight
I thought it was Taco Bell night but really was left over pizza from Sunday’s dominoes

Like I said, wait until you retire  everyday is a surprise

thanks for the tip off dpln
Sunday is Father’s Day and I have time to get him
Thanx homie!

dpln   Thanks for the tip off’


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Just when i thot i couldn’t love my man more...he started the laundry when i went out to provision yesterday, then insisted on finishing it all today. .
> 
> Couple of hours of housework & several out on raft in pool today, a happy medium. Tomorrow forecast for 94 lovey degrees.
> 
> Managed to get dentist appointment the first day they are open next monday.  Yea!  He asked how my extracted tooth site was doing.  It old him it looks exactly the same.  He made sure I’m seeing the oral surgeon tomorrrow am.  Growl
> 
> 
> View attachment 499889
> 
> Owwwwwwie!  There’s just something so much worse falling when an adult.
> 
> I’ve had moments of worrying about what happens to the pets left behind.
> 
> 100% sure of knowing sunday lol. Thinking you need to associate a food group with each day.  Wednesday & Thursday used to blend together for me until Lynne became so diligent with the Camel
> 
> 
> Please, tell me you’ve tried some ‘real’ home-brewed sweet tea.  To die for . Nobody does it better than in the south.  Usually with a syrup sugar
> 
> It’s in my refrigerator every day.  My drink of choice other than the java in the AM



lol.....funny meme!!!!

Yes, your husband is a star!!! It`s one thing Tom doesn`t really do.....he says as our machine is all digital...it confuses him!!! Yes, a Chartered Engineer to trade and a little machine confuses him....lol....I think he fib a little!!

Good luck today, hope they look after you, you have a very good dentist who does care what happens to you.....always good. So many horror stories out there with dentists.

I did try sweet tea....it was so sweet I gagged.....lol.....not for me. It was in a friend who lived in Celebration that made us one to try when we went to visit a few trips ago....he said I`d like it....I didn't. Maybe as I don't take sugar in anything??? Will stick to a good old strong cuppa Twinings…..

Have some pictures for you, will send them later......






Pumpkin1172 said:


> just popping in to say a quick " Hi "
> 
> It's cold, windy and wet here ( was the same all weekend )  and my heater is on under my desk.
> 
> It seems everyone is well.   @Sue M I hope your starting to feel better from you fall.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.   Off to watch more Universal opening videos, and shuffle more papers around off my desk.




Hey Pumpkin......good to see you......oh sounds like nasty weather for you over there, hope it improves!! Oh yes, some of those videos are very good. I never usually watch them, I prefer to read folks views, but seeing the calm everywhere there is quite nice.....





Charade67 said:


> Monday again. Ugh. I got word today that one of our part time therapists will be leaving us next month. I'm not really upset about it. He's a really nice guy and a great therapist, but is useless when it comes to administrative tasks. I will not miss dealing with his scheduling and billing.
> 
> Tomorrow I need to have a talk with my boss. Her husband handles our claim payments. I have asked her to turn the job over to me, but she won't do it. Today he left me a problem that he didn't understand how to correct. Back in April Anthem had underpaid a few claims. We just got a new check that made up the difference for those claims. He didn't understand how to record it, so he just deleted the original claim payments. You can't do that.  Have I mentioned recently that I really need a vacation?
> 
> June 1 is the official start of hurricane season, but you are right, we usually don't see storms quite this early.  With everything else that has happened so far this year I am afraid to see what hurricane season will be like.
> 
> I wanted to keep watching, but I needed sleep since I had to go to work today. We are almost to the end of this series. I am going to be really sad to see it end.
> 
> I think reading Harry Potter is where I first heard of clotted cream. What they serve here is more like butter. Hopefully one day I will get to travel to England and try real clotted cream.
> 
> Can't wait to see that one. We have 2 puzzles left in our house and one more on order. The last puzzles is being shipped from China, so who knows how long it will take to get here.
> 
> Does Universal still have smoking areas or have they banned it like Disney did? I can't stand the smell of cigarette smoke.
> 
> It's still in the box. We are waiting to get rid of our sofa, so we have more room available.
> 
> He's a keeper.
> 
> Another friend took in a cat when her brother died unexpectedly.  Sadly, a lot of pets probably end up in a shelter.
> 
> I used to always have a pitcher of tea in the fridge. After my kidney stoned I was advised to only drink it occasionally. I now only drink tea when I go out to eat. I am particular about where I order it. Not all restaurant tea is created equal.
> 
> Dh is going to a martial arts class, so I am trying to find something to entertain myself. It's only 7:30. I just feel like putting on my pyjamas and watching some mindless TV.




Last thing Orlando needs is a bad hurricane season this year!

Clotted cream is a real luxury item.....as in calories!!! It`s very rich and you really can`t eat a lot of it, well I can`t. Some on a scone is just enough. I had some real clotted cream ice cream in Cornwall years ago, it was honestly the nicest ice cream I ever tasted. I tried to recreate it, but was never the same. You`d like it I think.

Pajamas and tv are a nice way to spend an evening.






Monykalyn said:


> Hello!
> So far I’m planning Sept 23-27 at SF. Was going to do Disney 27-30 but if still on reservation system, no park hoppin etc I’ll just extend at SF.
> OUCH- glad the pain seems to be improving.
> Girls and DH were at the pool when alert came through. They stayed in pool until lightening made them get out. I had he news on. The poor weather people were having a hard time describing where it was at and what was goi g on.  Bein from the Midwest where tornadoes are common in the spring I’m tellin the TV “dude the hook is there at the bottom. The spin and rotation where you are pointing is concerning but the HOOK! DUDE!”  At least they were telling people to seek shelter and not try to take pictures (that’s reserved for us Midwesterners only lol)
> Southern sweet tea is way too sweet for me. I did make a pitcher of peach tea today though. Made good Tipsy Palmers for the pool this afternoon (tea, lemonade, vodka)
> Sisco, Janeway and Picard are tied for me. Sisco is actually the most complex and nuanced character in trekverse I think.
> I asked that question on a vlog and someone said the ,ask free areas are quite large and easy to separate from smokers. I cannot be by smoke if I wish to stay out of the ER.
> Yay for putting the Porsche through the paces! Driving down I said I was out of practice driving! I think I’ve driven maybe a total of 2 hours since March 17th until Friday when I took my turn driving to Orlando.
> 
> Omg. Why would she allow him to work when it affects her business? Grrr he’d have been long gone or I would have been - you must have a ton more patience!
> Well Cristobel blew by- Sunday was storms all day. Went to Jax to see DHs oldest and family. They took us to a great place on the beach - tucked in among residential condos, not a tourist place but fantastic food, great drinks and very good prices. Cleared up enough to actually see the beach and a few brave surfers. Hung out at their house playing games, then went to dinner- their favorite Mexican place. I think I gained 5# yesterday- and I brought back 1/2 of both meals!
> Was supposed to be rainy most of today. Waited all day for rain- took a break from working and played mini golf (at this resort- themed to key west) with the boy- hot, humid and blue sky kept trying to break through. The girls and DH went to UCF to walk around the campus- middles home come fall. UCF is planning on campus classes. Oldest actually got a bit of sunburn on shoulders. Spent afternoon poolside with Tipsy Palmer drinks. And oh Lordy- ice cream socials daily 3-345: DH bought 3 refillable bowls good for refills everyday for length of stay. The amount they give you + toppings is enough for 2 people (per bowl). We’ve usually not had much time we spend at resort so this is actually nice. The other big pool and hot tub opened up today- chairs are zip tied together in groups of two and spaced out around tables with umbrellas. Between the two pools and low occupancy it’s really easy to space yourself out way more than the 6’.
> Tomorrow is our trial at Universal. Will see how the mask thing goes. Lots of Passholder incentives right now.
> The WHO came out today and said asymptomatic transmission is rare. That’s the whole point for the masks so I expect the masks in open areas to go away rather quickly.  I think we will have way more data by mid/end of July when we see if there’s a huge spike in severe cases/hospitalizations/deaths.  I think we will see some, but not overwhelming amount. Even though cases seem up in spots hospitalizations for Covid are declining in majority of areas.
> Ugh some are sideways: dd ginormous burrito, mini golf, pool this afternoon, kids working on puzzle, the beach view from restaurant Sunday, finished Harry Potter puzzle.
> Hope everyone has a great night!



Good to see you too MonyK!!

I forgot you are used to things like tornadoes where you live.....but where would we be without folks who go out and film those things and take pictures.....lol......brave folks....I`d be running the other way!!!

Yes, sitting near smokers is a massive no no from me.....hate it. But if you have asthma it`s a hundred times worse.

Oh it was fabulous driving yesterday....like you I had barely been behind the wheel all year!! And we only got this car last May so it still feels brand new. I said to Tom I wouldn`t mind keeping this one longer. We always change our cars every three years, he`s always done that since before I met him.....but this one....I really, really love it!!! After driving Mercedes for twenty years or so it`s a change. But, glad you enjoyed the journey down......how long does it take you drive there MonyK.....I`m sure you`ve mentioned it before, but I forget.......

We saw the Who directive today too and wondered the same thing. They`re just starting to think about implementing the use of masks everywhere......too little too late.....but hopefully they`ll pay attention. Deaths are dropping here too. I`m thinking as a positive.....

Enjoy Universal and the rest of the trip 



mac....you having taco tonight????? Yep, it`s Tuesday....my email is offline right now.....they`re fiddling at the main box or some other excuse they give......it`s funny we still have internet......so can`t send or receive right now......will reply later! I have several I need to reply to this morning....always the way!!! Oh and mac you have time yet.....Father`s Day isn't till the 21st.....you have another weekend to go yet. 





It`s been an interesting couple of days. Aren`t some people funny.....and made me thankful for my friends so much. It`s always lovely to know they`re around......in real life and online...….they know who they are 

Today I have the bug to drive again...….it`s quite nice outside, still chilly but the sun is there......supposed to be cloudy later so will go out this morning......not much else to do.....housework all up to date....well, mostly...…inside of windows will wait till another day. Window cleaner comes every two weeks, so I like them to be gleaming when the outsides are too......

No idea for food today.....one of our local pubs has only started doing carry out meals, so we may go there for dinner tonight. I`m not overly fond of getting restaurant food for take out, but sounds like they need the business.

Hope all have good weather......



































Have a wonderful Tuesday...........







​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay! Taco Tuesday is here, and the day Mac usually does her Taco Bell run for a taco dinner tonight.

Cat does not look happy, so all the homies need to eat a taco or two today, so don’t let that cat be mad, remember it’s  Tuesday.


With that, a hot day is already bright out, and close to 90 we will be. Suntan lotion is recommended if out for more than a few minutes. Oh will be wearing a hat, and yes, will use that suntan lotion if I am outside for any length of time. I am a pale person, so I hate to be sunburning red or even pink. My kids take after my DH, and tan oh so nicely. Sigh.

Yay!  DisneyLife gets some early Father’s Day gifts.  So nice of the family to be gift givers of such awesome gifts.  We like the Yacht Club more than the Beach Club when staying on that part of Disney’s hotels.  Sweet!

Ah, you know, very pleasant inside as heard the AC cranking last night.  Perfect temp inside for my second cup of tea. 

Later homies, glad to hear MonyK is okay and having fun, and woot, we will both be at SF this September, will try to say hello to you as well.  Decided I would buy the BOGO ticket.  If I decide to go more nights, I am sure they can upgrade my tickets with the difference in price.  Two days sound perfect, as hoping to join a private tour on one of those nights.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> lol.....funny meme!!!!
> 
> Yes, your husband is a star!!! It`s one thing Tom doesn`t really do.....he says as our machine is all digital...it confuses him!!! Yes, a Chartered Engineer to trade and a little machine confuses him....lol....I think he fib a little!!
> 
> Good luck today, hope they look after you, you have a very good dentist who does care what happens to you.....always good. So many horror stories out there with dentists.
> 
> I did try sweet tea....it was so sweet I gagged.....lol.....not for me. It was in a friend who lived in Celebration that made us one to try when we went to visit a few trips ago....he said I`d like it....I didn't. Maybe as I don't take sugar in anything??? Will stick to a good old strong cuppa Twinings…..
> 
> Have some pictures for you, will send them later......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pumpkin......good to see you......oh sounds like nasty weather for you over there, hope it improves!! Oh yes, some of those videos are very good. I never usually watch them, I prefer to read folks views, but seeing the calm everywhere there is quite nice.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last thing Orlando needs is a bad hurricane season this year!
> 
> Clotted cream is a real luxury item.....as in calories!!! It`s very rich and you really can`t eat a lot of it, well I can`t. Some on a scone is just enough. I had some real clotted cream ice cream in Cornwall years ago, it was honestly the nicest ice cream I ever tasted. I tried to recreate it, but was never the same. You`d like it I think.
> 
> Pajamas and tv are a nice way to spend an evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you too MonyK!!
> 
> I forgot you are used to things like tornadoes where you live.....but where would we be without folks who go out and film those things and take pictures.....lol......brave folks....I`d be running the other way!!!
> 
> Yes, sitting near smokers is a massive no no from me.....hate it. But if you have asthma it`s a hundred times worse.
> 
> Oh it was fabulous driving yesterday....like you I had barely been behind the wheel all year!! And we only got this car last May so it still feels brand new. I said to Tom I wouldn`t mind keeping this one longer. We always change our cars every three years, he`s always done that since before I met him.....but this one....I really, really love it!!! After driving Mercedes for twenty years or so it`s a change. But, glad you enjoyed the journey down......how long does it take you drive there MonyK.....I`m sure you`ve mentioned it before, but I forget.......
> 
> We saw the Who directive today too and wondered the same thing. They`re just starting to think about implementing the use of masks everywhere......too little too late.....but hopefully they`ll pay attention. Deaths are dropping here too. I`m thinking as a positive.....
> 
> Enjoy Universal and the rest of the trip
> 
> 
> 
> mac....you having taco tonight????? Yep, it`s Tuesday....my email is offline right now.....they`re fiddling at the main box or some other excuse they give......it`s funny we still have internet......so can`t send or receive right now......will reply later! I have several I need to reply to this morning....always the way!!! Oh and mac you have time yet.....Father`s Day isn't till the 21st.....you have another weekend to go yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It`s been an interesting couple of days. Aren`t some people funny.....and made me thankful for my friends so much. It`s always lovely to know they`re around......in real life and online...….they know who they are
> 
> Today I have the bug to drive again...….it`s quite nice outside, still chilly but the sun is there......supposed to be cloudy later so will go out this morning......not much else to do.....housework all up to date....well, mostly...…inside of windows will wait till another day. Window cleaner comes every two weeks, so I like them to be gleaming when the outsides are too......
> 
> No idea for food today.....one of our local pubs has only started doing carry out meals, so we may go there for dinner tonight. I`m not overly fond of getting restaurant food for take out, but sounds like they need the business.
> 
> Hope all have good weather......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 499951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 499953
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





WOW Schumi I really like that last one.....!

I deal with some folks sometimes that always just give you that feeling of........hmmmmm what’s this all about?

Well you know me I’m just usually the one that laughs at it and that thought rings in my head.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day we have another hot one in the 90’s then we will be in the low to mid 70’s so a bit of a change all though quite comfortable.


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> WOW Schumi I really like that last one.....!
> 
> I deal with some folks sometimes that always just give you that feeling of........hmmmmm what’s this all about?
> 
> Well you know me I’m just usually the one that laughs at it and that thought rings in my head.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day we have another hot one in the 90’s then we will be in the low to mid 70’s so a bit of a change all though quite comfortable.




Yes, it’s a good one isn’t it. Some folks do seem to be like that and it shows to many. 

I think a lot of people recognise someone like that. And I think some things are easy to recognise in certain people.

We all laugh at different things of course. Some make it easier than others to laugh at things. Of course if people really do bother you.....there’s always a way to ignore them. I find that best when folks show themselves to what they are.

Fortunately, I have many friends, so people like that......I pay them no mind. I always love the saying, when someone shows you who they are.....believe them.



Well......rain has appeared again......so no drive today for us. It’s quite dark in the house so lamps are on in this room......

Kyle is well into his zoom meeting in the study, so we’re being extra quiet......although we never usually disturb him as he’s quite away from us where he is in the house.

I have a chicken roasting in the Aga.......it’s usually switched off by now, but weather hasn’t been great, so will keep it on for a bit longer.......

Having a look at Sous Vides....still trying to decide which one to get. So many recommendations from folks.......I’ll get one eventually.......

Time for afternoon pot of tea........


----------



## schumigirl

Anyway.........there are some fabulous pictures of the new JP coaster on Alicia Stella and Bioreconstruct Twitter sites......

They seem to have moved along tremendously in the last months!

It looks to be an amazing coaster!!



Oh Lynne, you’re doing a private tour again? Glad to hear it, everyone raves about them for sure.......if we didn’t go so many nights, we’d do one too......although not sure our legs would hold out till the end of the night after so many days and nights in the parks!!

Enjoy that tea and watch out for the sun........

Time for more tea.......hope pot isn’t empty.......


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> Yes, it’s a good one isn’t it. Some folks do seem to be like that and it shows to many.
> 
> I think a lot of people recognise someone like that. And I think some things are easy to recognise in certain people.
> 
> We all laugh at different things of course. Some make it easier than others to laugh at things. Of course if people really do bother you.....there’s always a way to ignore them. I find that best when folks show themselves to what they are.
> 
> Fortunately, I have many friends, so people like that......I pay them no mind. I always love the saying, when someone shows you who they are.....believe them.
> 
> 
> 
> Well......rain has appeared again......so no drive today for us. It’s quite dark in the house so lamps are on in this room......
> 
> Kyle is well into his zoom meeting in the study, so we’re being extra quiet......although we never usually disturb him as he’s quite away from us where he is in the house.
> 
> I have a chicken roasting in the Aga.......it’s usually switched off by now, but weather hasn’t been great, so will keep it on for a bit longer.......
> 
> Having a look at Sous Vides....still trying to decide which one to get. So many recommendations from folks.......I’ll get one eventually.......
> 
> Time for afternoon pot of tea........



Indeed!!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> Anyway.........there are some fabulous pictures of the new JP coaster on Alicia Stella and Bioreconstruct Twitter sites......
> 
> They seem to have moved along tremendously in the last months!
> 
> It looks to be an amazing coaster!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Lynne, you’re doing a private tour again? Glad to hear it, everyone raves about them for sure.......if we didn’t go so many nights, we’d do one too......although not sure our legs would hold out till the end of the night after so many days and nights in the parks!!
> 
> Enjoy that tea and watch out for the sun........
> 
> Time for more tea.......hope pot isn’t empty.......



Yes they both do some great stuff, Alicia has been on that before dirt was even moved.

As always @bioreconstruct has the great shots and info too.


----------



## schumigirl

@macraven.......I have replied to you,  but email is wonky again......It’s sitting in a box waiting to go......will send it as soon as email decides to co-operate again.......  



Dinner almost ready now......everyone is starving!! Good to see......


----------



## macraven

I’m spending today setting up boxes of 
Save 
Donate
Trash can

I hope to make a dent in what I have left in the closet in my study


Why have a walk in closet when you need to scoot over boxes in it to get to the item you need in it...


----------



## Charade67

Quick lunchtime post.  Nothing interesting going on here. Dh and I finished our binge watch last night. Now we need to find a new show to watch.




Monykalyn said:


> Southern sweet tea is way too sweet for me.


There are some people who will tell you that there is no such thing as tea that is too sweet. I don’t agree. While I love my sweet tea, there are some places, like McDonalds, where I can’t drink it. McD’s tea is way too sweet. 



Monykalyn said:


> Omg. Why would she allow him to work when it affects her business? Grrr he’d have been long gone or I would have been - you must have a ton more patience!


I have been asking myself that for years. He has been doing this job long before I came to work for her, but now seems to have forgotten some of the most basic things. She has blamed it on the virus and how much it has upset him. I just hope it is not a memory issue. (He’s at least 75, possibly older.)



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Came home today to Father’s Day gifts already......



I haven’t even given any thought to Father’s Day yet. I could be nice and make sure B something for Dh, or I could be petty and ignore it like he did for Mother’s Day.

No tacos for us tonight. B has requested teriyaki chicken.  Now I need to get back to work and clean up some billing messes.


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> I wouldn`t mind keeping this one longer. We


If you love the vehicle keep it! Sometimes it’s hard to really find a car you truly enjoy. 
it takes around17 hours driving with minimal stops. With three drivers not so bad but on way back will just be me and middle so we will break it up into two days. No rush.
Middle won another prize at that shooting game. She warned the TM running it she’s won before - not sure he believed her but she knocked all the cans down with 2nd shot (of her second round- did take a bit more this time) .  Park is dead! The wait times are how long it takes to make it through the physically distance queue! And folks are being good about keeping space. The blue paper like masks are definitely more comfortable for me than cloth ones.
Really moving along on Jurassic coaster!!2


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I’m spending today setting up boxes of
> Save
> Donate
> Trash can
> 
> I hope to make a dent in what I have left in the closet in my study
> 
> 
> Why have a walk in closet when you need to scoot over boxes in it to get to the item you need in it...




Always a fun job to do!!!

I agree about the closets.....we made sure all boxes are now up in the attic.......but it takes time, and so easy to start collecting stuff again!!

Our charity stores open up again Monday, so we have a huge haul for them which I’m sure will be appreciated......

Hope you get most of it done.........






Charade67 said:


> Quick lunchtime post.  Nothing interesting going on here. Dh and I finished our binge watch last night. Now we need to find a new show to watch.
> 
> 
> There are some people who will tell you that there is no such thing as tea that is too sweet. I don’t agree. While I love my sweet tea, there are some places, like McDonalds, where I can’t drink it. McD’s tea is way too sweet.
> 
> I have been asking myself that for years. He has been doing this job long before I came to work for her, but now seems to have forgotten some of the most basic things. She has blamed it on the virus and how much it has upset him. I just hope it is not a memory issue. (He’s at least 75, possibly older.)
> 
> 
> 
> I haven’t even given any thought to Father’s Day yet. I could be nice and make sure B something for Dh, or I could be petty and ignore it like he did for Mother’s Day.
> 
> No tacos for us tonight. B has requested teriyaki chicken.  Now I need to get back to work and clean up some billing messes.





Oh there’s always plenty of shows to binge watch!! Far too many at times......

Teriyaki Chicken is one of Kyle’s favourite dishes. Always popular in this house........enjoy the rest of your afternoon......






Monykalyn said:


> If you love the vehicle keep it! Sometimes it’s hard to really find a car you truly enjoy.
> it takes around17 hours driving with minimal stops. With three drivers not so bad but on way back will just be me and middle so we will break it up into two days. No rush.
> Middle won another prize at that shooting game. She warned the TM running it she’s won before - not sure he believed her but she knocked all the cans down with 2nd shot (of her second round- did take a bit more this time) .  Park is dead! The wait times are how long it takes to make it through the physically distance queue! And folks are being good about keeping space. The blue paper like masks are definitely more comfortable for me than cloth ones.
> Really moving along on Jurassic coaster!!2




Loving the pictures!!!

Yes, I was looking earlier on some Twitter sites and that coaster is rising like a demon!!

I imagine it’s quite an adventure driving like that......and good that you can share the driving. Will be fun to take two days on the way home too.....I like that idea.

Oh Tom I’m sure once the three years is up will have found another car to upgrade to......I don’t mind really as I’m used to changing them so often. We did keep one four years once, but he was waiting for the new model, the C63 to come out. I enjoy all our vehicles though......

Glad to hear you’re having such a good trip.....crowds sound fabulous!!!! Make the most of it this trip.......a few folks have mentioned to me those masks are good......may invest in some......thanks for the update.......have fun!!!



Dinner is done for another evening.......and it’s still dull as heck over here. The sky out to sea is black as night.....but no rain forecast.

Fancy watching a movie tonight.......maybe a comedy.......


----------



## mckennarose

Hi all,

Finally checking in.  It's been a crazy week and now I can breathe a little easier.  One of my family members had been sent to DC to work the front lines and he's home safe now, thankfully!  We were very worried about his safety because of the violence going on against law enforcement.  Protest is a legal right.  Rioting, looting, vandalism, assault, theft, etc. are criminal.  

I'll try to catch up on the thread.  We're getting a new fence put up and I am in the process of moving a lot of my plants, trimming trees and bushes, etc.  So at least that's kept me busy for the past week.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

mckennarose said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally checking in.  It's been a crazy week and now I can breathe a little easier.  One of my family members had been sent to DC to work the front lines and he's home safe now, thankfully!  We were very worried about his safety because of the violence going on against law enforcement.  Protest is a legal right.  Rioting, looting, vandalism, assault, theft, etc. are criminal.
> 
> I'll try to catch up on the thread.  We're getting a new fence put up and I am in the process of moving a lot of my plants, trimming trees and bushes, etc.  So at least that's kept me busy for the past week.



Glad he's home safe Mcrose. For sure that would be scary and nerve-wracking. Good luck with the fence and moving plants - sounds like a good workout.


----------



## Lynne G

Great pictures, MonyK.  Fun times I hope. 

Schumi always listing lush food, yep we do chicken here too, as one dish all will eat, Asian, plain, or Mexican style is all the ways I usually do.

Ah, kids wanted spicy and not so spicy chicken nuggets, so that is what I cooked. DH wanted chili, so made a small pot of it from the left over burger meat I had saved for making meatballs. Added quite a bit of hot sauce, as he likes it hot. Added a seeded hot pepper too. A salad and easy dinner for me. Thinking baked potato bar for dinner tomorrow. Meatless, though I will chop up some cooked bacon as one of the bar choices.

Hot one, as AC still cranking now.  Mostly sunny day, and bit more humidity, so no need for pants.  Shorts have been the choice lately.


----------



## Sue M

Well tile guy and contractor just left.  this job is turning out larger than I thought!  Tile taken out. They put drop cloth down along hall. But drywall stuff tracked thru kitchen. So husband vacuumed up but I still wasn’t happy so I mopped. Mr says put mop away and leave it, they’ll be back tomorrow. What’s wrong with me?  Ugh. I just couldn’t and so mopped. I hope I don’t hear from my back tonight after anti inflammatory wears off  

Schumi masks here aren’t mandatory per say, but some stores have mandatory policy.  I wear one when I’m going into grocery or pharmacy, Butcher, etc  
Of course there are no calories in clotted cream!  Now I want to go to a nice tea!  Mmmmm
We get both Shark Tank and Dragons Den. Fathers Day, boy that sure crept up on me!  I think the girls may bake some cookies or something. There really is nothing he needs.

Lynne good idea about taking extra masks into the park. I read someone’s experience and they said with the combo of heat and humidity the mask gets wet, and hard to breathe thru, so they had several to change to.
Trying to rest the back, but easier said than done! I was good yesterday, hope I didn’t blow it too badly today. I just can’t look at a mess and leave it!
I think Picard is my fav! Love the new Picard but they didn’t make many episodes. It was nice seeing some old characters like Data! Who knows how long the waif for new season will be.

Mac send some of your heat this way!  It’s an unusually cool and rainy June here.  

Elsaspirit 90!  Stay cool!  I’m sitting here with the fire going!

Schumi nice to enjoy a ride in the sunshine!   Wish I could say the same but another wet gloomy day here. With less cars on the road I’ve noticed it seems like there’s more police monitoring speed!  May be easier to catch? Lol. My town is notorious for speed checks, being as we only have 1 main road thru!  

Lynne I agree, the Orlando water is gross! I usually have bottled water in my room to use for making coffee or tea.

Schumi yes, funny the NY water is good!  We have very good water here too.
I need my morning cup of coffee. Then in afternoon I switch to tea.

Keisha no fair!  I want raft time too!  My dentist appt is tomorrow, ugh. Have cavity that needs filling. Yuck.  

Pumpkin I don’t feel so bad now, that your having cold and wet too. So envious of our neighbours south of the 49! Lol.

Charade the Bosses husband strikes again, ugh. I hope your talk went well. For some reason it just doesn’t work well when bosses spouse works in the office. I think my husband wants to change doctors. His wife is the receptionist/secretary. And she’s very rude.  When there’s a problem you can’t really go tell him.
I hope it’s not a very active hurricane season. I’ve been lucky with all my years going to Florida during Hurricane season, I’ve dodged a few.
You can come up to Canada and get clotted cream too lol! 

Lynne burgers sound good!  Yum.  I wonder how many jobs will be permanently made work from home?  Are you looking forward to going back to the office or do you prefer working from home?

Monykalyn that’s scary about tornado while you were at the pool.  Tipsy Palmer!  Who knew there was a name for it!  I like it with the raspberry lemonade!  Good pool drink!  And ice creams too!  
Great pics. Beach looks pretty stormy.

DisneyLife nice early Father’s Day gifts!  Oooo YC would be so nice!  My fav Epcot Resort!  

Mac some days I have to look at my phone so I know the day. I have the kitchen calendar too. Now I know why my mil used to cross off the days on her calendar lol!

Lynne that taco cat doesn’t look amused lol 

Mac I really need to get in my closet and do that too. Ugh.

Charade eek, it could be a memory problem. I remember your frustration way before Covid ever hit.

Monykalyn wow great coaster pics!  Can’t wait. Good to know about paper masks being cooler. 
I still don’t know what I’ll do about Aug WDW trip   I don’t think they’re doing a good job around this and seem unorganized. Especially don’t like that they aren’t guaranteeing on site guests park access with reservations. If I’m flying 6hrs to get there I just don’t know. It’s still time to see how things go. But also our border is still closed. Some think it will open on 21st, some don’t. It’s all speculation at this point. And if there’s a 2 week quarantine when we return home that’s a deal breaker too.

MRose I‘m glad to hear your family member is home safe now!  

Dinner time here. Husband made a pot of potato soup for lunch so he and dd are having that and sandwiches. I can’t have potato soup so I’ll scrounge around for something. I was going to make curry chicken but that will wait for tomorrow. 
Happy Birthday to Prince Phillip!


----------



## Lynne G

Hi Sue, in some ways after being home for months now, some pluses to not commuting, but there is also pluses for the office, as all my stuff is in my office, and a nicer printer and since I have been commuting for almost 30 years, there’s that comfort of routine.  So yeah I am kinda ready to be on the commuting routine one of these days.  We have a level system, and as far I as I know, a one or two day commute may commence the middle of July.  But as with anything, that may be delayed and full office is not happening any time soon.  I hope you back is feeling better and better.  And yum, some lush food at your house too. 

And yeah, my water at home is very good, so yeah I tend to use bottled water to make tea when not at home. 

Enjoying some tea tonight, as I took a little hour late afternoon nap, so dinner was late. I was surprised the kids did not complain, as when I woke up, my phone rang. Looked, and no kid was calling, just a spam number.

Hey, tomorrow will be the hottest day we have had in some time. Yeah, a tropical weather system is coming overnight, so as weather lady said, steamy day, even with the roll your dice thunderstorms losers, the humidity stays in the 60’s percentile. That camel will be looking for a cool drink, and a place to hide when that thunderstorm arrives late afternoon into the evening chances.

Have that totally happy Tuesday night.


----------



## macraven

Taco Bell Tuesday

will be happy when we can eat there and not have to use the drive thru

do you know how icky it is to microwave nachos bell grande once you get the food back home....


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

macraven said:


> do you know how icky it is to microwave nachos bell grande once you get the food back home....



No bueno!


----------



## macraven




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


>



I’ve been making my own nachos


----------



## Charade67

We just spent two and a half hours just putting together the frame of a puzzle. This one is going to be challenging.



Monykalyn said:


> The blue paper like masks are definitely more comfortable for me than cloth ones.


 Are they easier to breathe through? One of our therapists gave me one to try, but I have not used it yet.



Schumi girl said:


> Oh there’s always plenty of shows to binge watch!! Far too many at times......


 The difficult part is finding one both dh and I can agree on.



mckennarose said:


> Finally checking in. It's been a crazy week and now I can breathe a little easier. One of my family members had been sent to DC to work the front lines and he's home safe now, thankfully! We were very worried about his safety because of the violence going on against law enforcement. Protest is a legal right. Rioting, looting, vandalism, assault, theft, etc. are criminal.


Glad to hear he is safely back home.



Sue M said:


> Well tile guy and contractor just left. this job is turning out larger than I thought! Tile taken out. They put drop cloth down along hall. But drywall stuff tracked thru kitchen. So husband vacuumed up but I still wasn’t happy so I mopped. Mr says put mop away and leave it, they’ll be back tomorrow. What’s wrong with me? Ugh. I just couldn’t and so mopped. I hope I don’t hear from my back tonight after anti inflammatory wears off


 Good luck with the renovations. We were supposed to do some home improvement this summer, but it will have to wait until next year.



Sue M said:


> Charade the Bosses husband strikes again, ugh. I hope your talk went well. For some reason it just doesn’t work well when bosses spouse works in the office.


I managed to fix the problems today, but I doubt the accounts will balance this week. My boss was very understanding of my frustration, but I don't think she is going to fire her husband.



macraven said:


> do you know how icky it is to microwave nachos bell grande once you get the food back home....


 Ew..yuck Nachos Bell Grande is my go to Taco Bell meal, but I haven't eaten there in awhile.

Time to get some sleep.


----------



## macraven

It’s not midnight yet but I’ll sit up for the night crew here.

Porch light is on.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally checking in.  It's been a crazy week and now I can breathe a little easier.  One of my family members had been sent to DC to work the front lines and he's home safe now, thankfully!  We were very worried about his safety because of the violence going on against law enforcement.  Protest is a legal right.  Rioting, looting, vandalism, assault, theft, etc. are criminal.
> 
> I'll try to catch up on the thread.  We're getting a new fence put up and I am in the process of moving a lot of my plants, trimming trees and bushes, etc.  So at least that's kept me busy for the past week.




Good to see you mrose...wondered where you were....I`m happy to hear your family member is safe, that has to be a huge worry at the best of times, even more so now. 

Happy new fence......hope you`re happy with it...





Sue M said:


> Well tile guy and contractor just left.  this job is turning out larger than I thought!  Tile taken out. They put drop cloth down along hall. But drywall stuff tracked thru kitchen. So husband vacuumed up but I still wasn’t happy so I mopped. Mr says put mop away and leave it, they’ll be back tomorrow. What’s wrong with me?  Ugh. I just couldn’t and so mopped. I hope I don’t hear from my back tonight after anti inflammatory wears off
> 
> Schumi masks here aren’t mandatory per say, but some stores have mandatory policy.  I wear one when I’m going into grocery or pharmacy, Butcher, etc
> Of course there are no calories in clotted cream!  Now I want to go to a nice tea!  Mmmmm
> We get both Shark Tank and Dragons Den. Fathers Day, boy that sure crept up on me!  I think the girls may bake some cookies or something. There really is nothing he needs.
> 
> Lynne good idea about taking extra masks into the park. I read someone’s experience and they said with the combo of heat and humidity the mask gets wet, and hard to breathe thru, so they had several to change to.
> Trying to rest the back, but easier said than done! I was good yesterday, hope I didn’t blow it too badly today. I just can’t look at a mess and leave it!
> I think Picard is my fav! Love the new Picard but they didn’t make many episodes. It was nice seeing some old characters like Data! Who knows how long the waif for new season will be.
> 
> Mac send some of your heat this way!  It’s an unusually cool and rainy June here.
> 
> Elsaspirit 90!  Stay cool!  I’m sitting here with the fire going!
> 
> Schumi nice to enjoy a ride in the sunshine!   Wish I could say the same but another wet gloomy day here. With less cars on the road I’ve noticed it seems like there’s more police monitoring speed!  May be easier to catch? Lol. My town is notorious for speed checks, being as we only have 1 main road thru!
> 
> Lynne I agree, the Orlando water is gross! I usually have bottled water in my room to use for making coffee or tea.
> 
> Schumi yes, funny the NY water is good!  We have very good water here too.
> I need my morning cup of coffee. Then in afternoon I switch to tea.
> 
> Keisha no fair!  I want raft time too!  My dentist appt is tomorrow, ugh. Have cavity that needs filling. Yuck.
> 
> Pumpkin I don’t feel so bad now, that your having cold and wet too. So envious of our neighbours south of the 49! Lol.
> 
> Charade the Bosses husband strikes again, ugh. I hope your talk went well. For some reason it just doesn’t work well when bosses spouse works in the office. I think my husband wants to change doctors. His wife is the receptionist/secretary. And she’s very rude.  When there’s a problem you can’t really go tell him.
> I hope it’s not a very active hurricane season. I’ve been lucky with all my years going to Florida during Hurricane season, I’ve dodged a few.
> You can come up to Canada and get clotted cream too lol!
> 
> Lynne burgers sound good!  Yum.  I wonder how many jobs will be permanently made work from home?  Are you looking forward to going back to the office or do you prefer working from home?
> 
> Monykalyn that’s scary about tornado while you were at the pool.  Tipsy Palmer!  Who knew there was a name for it!  I like it with the raspberry lemonade!  Good pool drink!  And ice creams too!
> Great pics. Beach looks pretty stormy.
> 
> DisneyLife nice early Father’s Day gifts!  Oooo YC would be so nice!  My fav Epcot Resort!
> 
> Mac some days I have to look at my phone so I know the day. I have the kitchen calendar too. Now I know why my mil used to cross off the days on her calendar lol!
> 
> Lynne that taco cat doesn’t look amused lol
> 
> Mac I really need to get in my closet and do that too. Ugh.
> 
> Charade eek, it could be a memory problem. I remember your frustration way before Covid ever hit.
> 
> Monykalyn wow great coaster pics!  Can’t wait. Good to know about paper masks being cooler.
> I still don’t know what I’ll do about Aug WDW trip   I don’t think they’re doing a good job around this and seem unorganized. Especially don’t like that they aren’t guaranteeing on site guests park access with reservations. If I’m flying 6hrs to get there I just don’t know. It’s still time to see how things go. But also our border is still closed. Some think it will open on 21st, some don’t. It’s all speculation at this point. And if there’s a 2 week quarantine when we return home that’s a deal breaker too.
> 
> MRose I‘m glad to hear your family member is home safe now!
> 
> Dinner time here. Husband made a pot of potato soup for lunch so he and dd are having that and sandwiches. I can’t have potato soup so I’ll scrounge around for something. I was going to make curry chicken but that will wait for tomorrow.
> Happy Birthday to Prince Phillip!




That was a lovely picture they released for Prince Phillip birthday.....not bad for a man of his age. And lovely to see The Queen again. 

Oh why are jobs never smaller than imagined! I hear you on the mess....whenever builders or decorators are in I clean up every day they leave too.....it`s a woman thing for sure. We had a back wall taken out to have bifold doors fitted and the mess was unimaginable.....but it was like a vendetta to try and keep the place dust free.....impossible actually, but I tried....lol.....

Yep, speed cameras are everywhere. We have a lot of country windy roads where we are, you can`t really drive fast, but on dual carriageways....they`re everywhere....a good thing of course for the real idiots. 

Oh good luck with the dentist today.....yes, what do you get the men who have everything!!!! I think we`re sticking with a new dvd player for him....it`s in the room he watches all the sci fi stuff I hate....so win win.....and of course clotted cream is calorie free....isn't it......

Good luck with the decision on August. It`s a tough one for sure. And when the decision is possibly in the hands of others....somehow makes it worse. Hope the borders open soon. We call the area between Scotland and England the border...there`s no checks the way it is in America/Canada....but all there is a Welcome to Scotland/England sign.....but they`re checking number plates apparently so a good chance of being caught if we do drive up. If something was to happen to any of my family, it would be incredibly hard to not travel up....but, hopefully not. 







Lynne G said:


> Hi Sue, in some ways after being home for months now, some pluses to not commuting, but there is also pluses for the office, as all my stuff is in my office, and a nicer printer and since I have been commuting for almost 30 years, there’s that comfort of routine.  So yeah I am kinda ready to be on the commuting routine one of these days.  We have a level system, and as far I as I know, a one or two day commute may commence the middle of July.  But as with anything, that may be delayed and full office is not happening any time soon.  I hope you back is feeling better and better.  And yum, some lush food at your house too.
> 
> And yeah, my water at home is very good, so yeah I tend to use bottled water to make tea when not at home.
> 
> Enjoying some tea tonight, as I took a little hour late afternoon nap, so dinner was late. I was surprised the kids did not complain, as when I woke up, my phone rang. Looked, and no kid was calling, just a spam number.
> 
> Hey, tomorrow will be the hottest day we have had in some time. Yeah, a tropical weather system is coming overnight, so as weather lady said, steamy day, even with the roll your dice thunderstorms losers, the humidity stays in the 60’s percentile. That camel will be looking for a cool drink, and a place to hide when that thunderstorm arrives late afternoon into the evening chances.
> 
> Have that totally happy Tuesday night.




lol.....that`ll be a thirsty camel!!! Weather sounds ominous....I do love a good thunderstorm though! 

Kyle has been told they may be back in the offices late August, so he has a while yet. There are definite plus/minus points to working from home......






macraven said:


> Taco Bell Tuesday
> 
> will be happy when we can eat there and not have to use the drive thru
> 
> do you know how icky it is to microwave nachos bell grande once you get the food back home....




That does not sound good!!! Yes, eating inside restaurants is much nicer.....we thought about using a local pub that has started doing take out food.....but decided against it. Will see how it goes for them. 





Charade67 said:


> We just spent two and a half hours just putting together the frame of a puzzle. This one is going to be challenging.
> 
> Are they easier to breathe through? One of our therapists gave me one to try, but I have not used it yet.
> 
> The difficult part is finding one both dh and I can agree on.
> 
> Glad to hear he is safely back home.
> 
> Good luck with the renovations. We were supposed to do some home improvement this summer, but it will have to wait until next year.
> 
> I managed to fix the problems today, but I doubt the accounts will balance this week. My boss was very understanding of my frustration, but I don't think she is going to fire her husband.
> 
> Ew..yuck Nachos Bell Grande is my go to Taco Bell meal, but I haven't eaten there in awhile.
> 
> Time to get some sleep.



We both tend to enjoy the same types of shows usually.....exception being B movie sci fi types......he watches them in another room usually.....

Hope you got a good sleep! 





macraven said:


> It’s not midnight yet but I’ll sit up for the night crew here.
> 
> Porch light is on.



Always appreciate the light mac......although it never really gets completely dark here right now.....not like the Midnight Sun in the Nordic countries, but not pitch black. It annoys Kyle as he can`t get out imaging with the telescope when it`s so light. He`s waiting for darkness again.…..lol...….



And woke up to rain again this morning. At least the gardens are getting a good watering. Don`t think the sprinklers have been on since way last week. Maybe that`s our summer over......

I know Tom said we were going to be doing something this morning.....but can`t for the life of me remember what it was. I`ll have to ask......I`m lucky I remember it`s Wednesday!!! Our Wednesday lunch group are having an online zoom chat today.....after eating lunch....nothing worse than listening to folks eating on those things. But, we all miss our weekly lunches with them. Miss all our friends right now a lot. But, zoom has been brilliant I have to say. 

Still no word on when salons are opening......my hair looks ok when it`s straightened, but first thing.....I notice it badly needs doing! I`m thinking of buying a pair of thinning scissors, never tried them before, but I`ll have a go. Plenty of instructions online to use them. 

Think bacon sandwiches for lunch today....mac....you`ll smell it when it`s sizzling! Breakfast is a rather dull bowl of rice krispies….or toast. 

So, Wednesday again......we are billowing through this month already......






































Have a wonderful Wednesday......


​


----------



## Lynne G

See, that camel is so happy he has a drink, as yep, it is 5 o’clock somewhere. And a happy hour for me, as tea in hand, AC cranked most of the night, so most pleasant inside, and rightly so, given that sticky icky feeling weather Wednesday we are having.

Thus, be like that camel, cheers to this being hump day, where a sleep tonight gets us closer to that ever loving Friday, and the wahoo it’s the weekend time.

And yes, while I complain about the rain, I love this time of year, as so much is colorful.  And yeah, I wish I had the large porch I had growing up, as my dad and I would sit out on it to watch the thunderstorms roll by.  So Schumi, I like watching it storm too.  

McK, glad to hear he came home safely. With this virus, so scary stories, including the loss of one of my DH’s military buddies. With my county saying we have the four elements, all are hoping for green and all to be open. I think though, it will be some time before I go to a indoor mall, and eat inside a restaurant. And yeah Mac, some food just isn’t meant for transport. Ick, soggy nachos.

Ah, my other love, a cup of tea to start the day. Drank quickly this morning, so will drain the pot faster, I guess.

Welcome to Wednesday, and hope all have a good day.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I was up a little early this morning, so now I have time to kill before going to work.

I just heard the the Richmond Zoo will be re-opening on Monday. I’m thinking there will be a trip in our near future. I just want to get away from home for awhile.


----------



## Lynne G

I agree with ya Charade, I would like to just stroll around the Zoo and get away.  We did cancel our August trip, as just not ready to fly away just yet.  I do hope to travel in September as I have planned.  And good morning.


----------



## macraven

Bacon day at Schumi’s !


----------



## Charade67

I’m not 100% certain, but I think the billing nightmare I have been working on for over a year is about to be resolved. I will start breathing again one we actually receive the claim check.


----------



## schumigirl

Yes Lynne, this time of year everything looks so lush and green. We are surrounded by countryside and it’s so beautiful.....the rain was well needed. Enjoy that tea.......



mac.....bacon is on the go! Well.....there’s some left.......it was lovely!


Charade.....hope your day goes well and you get to the zoo soon.






We went up to the wholesale butcher today......that was what Tom wanted to do......very exciting!! Then on the way back down, we passed one of the larger grocery stores we like. The one near us is around 10 miles away but there is always a line to get in.....not interested.......but there was no line for this one so we parked and went in.

It was nice wandering around for a change.......picked up a few bits I can’t get from click and collect as that’s from another grocery store.

And I didn’t feel everyone had the plague......it felt normal. But, no one coughed......lol......that may have been a game changer!

Lunch and zoom chat with friends was nice......now time for mid afternoon pot of tea.

Dinner is pulled pork, salad and potato wedges.....spicy for us, plain for Kyle......lush!!!


----------



## KStarfish82

Good morning!

School is almost over    Wrapping up grades and going in tomorrow to the school to do summer clean up.

Still no idea what will happen in September.  I hate not knowing because we don't even know how to prepare.

Warmer weather is coming finally.  Pool still isn't warm enough to go in, maybe this weekend.  

Today marks our Phase 2.  Retail opens, outdoor seating at restaurants opens, salons open, of course, all with precautions.  I love hearing things getting back to some sort of normalcy, but I am cautious to see what these changes may bring considering the spikes we are seeing in Florida, Texas, etc.

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## mckennarose

Can someone just leave this out front of my house?  Thanks!



Lynne G said:


> With this virus, so scary stories, including the loss of one of my DH’s military buddies


I'm sorry to hear that.


Lynne G said:


> With my county saying we have the four elements, all are hoping for green and all to be open. I think though, it will be some time before I go to a indoor mall, and eat inside a restaurant.


We're there too.  Our county only reported 5 new cases and 2 deaths in the past two days.  I find it interesting though that they are basing criteria to open as the amount of cases per week in relation to the past two weeks.  Well, yes, if you look at our past two weeks our cases have gone down.  But it doesn't mean we're virus free.  Thankfully it's improving though.  I even braved a trip to Walmart yesterday for the first time in 3 months.  Someone DH knows that works in another town near us was just diagnosed.  His only symptom was loss of smell!  This is the second case that we know of someone who only had that as their symptom.  So strange...

Well, they cancelled the big wine and food festival this month and the Pocono 500 will be without spectators.  I know they're also cancelling smaller fairs too.  Summer is a big time for the wineries here and they're finding creative ways to generate business.  One near us has different food trucks every day and they've been a big draw.  I haven't gone yet, but DH and one of my DDs went two weeks ago to pick up some food.  They also have fantastic wine slushies that you can bring home, as long as you don't puncture the seal with the straw you can drive with it.

A gorgeous day so far but rain expected later.  

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Guten morgen peeps! Clouding up here I think we are supposed to get more rain today. Saves me from having to water all my plants! I think I'm going to make some lobster ravioli for dinner tonight. Although after reading everyone else's food all I want is bacon, steak pie, and nachos. And maybe some tea. I usually only have that in the afternoon - I make my own cold brew iced coffee that is a glass of heaven in the morning. 

Supposedly Disneyland will be making an announcement today about their reopening - fingers crossed for some good news! Hoping to go there in July to give me my fix until I can get to Florida for WDW and UO in September. 

Lynne I think of you on Wednesdays now and all the camels - makes me smile. Good to know we are almost halfway through the week!


----------



## schumigirl

KStarfish82 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> School is almost over    Wrapping up grades and going in tomorrow to the school to do summer clean up.
> 
> Still no idea what will happen in September.  I hate not knowing because we don't even know how to prepare.
> 
> Warmer weather is coming finally.  Pool still isn't warm enough to go in, maybe this weekend.
> 
> Today marks our Phase 2.  Retail opens, outdoor seating at restaurants opens, salons open, of course, all with precautions.  I love hearing things getting back to some sort of normalcy, but I am cautious to see what these changes may bring considering the spikes we are seeing in Florida, Texas, etc.
> 
> Stay safe everyone!




Enjoy the rest of your summer now with your own kids.....sounds as though you deserve it. And yes, it is nice to see things getting back to some kind of normal.....





mckennarose said:


> View attachment 500143
> 
> Can someone just leave this out front of my house?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> We're there too.  Our county only reported 5 new cases and 2 deaths in the past two days.  I find it interesting though that they are basing criteria to open as the amount of cases per week in relation to the past two weeks.  Well, yes, if you look at our past two weeks our cases have gone down.  But it doesn't mean we're virus free.  Thankfully it's improving though.  I even braved a trip to Walmart yesterday for the first time in 3 months.  Someone DH knows that works in another town near us was just diagnosed.  His only symptom was loss of smell!  This is the second case that we know of someone who only had that as their symptom.  So strange...
> 
> Well, they cancelled the big wine and food festival this month and the Pocono 500 will be without spectators.  I know they're also cancelling smaller fairs too.  Summer is a big time for the wineries here and they're finding creative ways to generate business.  One near us has different food trucks every day and they've been a big draw.  I haven't gone yet, but DH and one of my DDs went two weeks ago to pick up some food.  They also have fantastic wine slushies that you can bring home, as long as you don't puncture the seal with the straw you can drive with it.
> 
> A gorgeous day so far but rain expected later.
> 
> Hope everyone is well!




lol.....it would have a longer line than any ice cream van!!!! 

I braved one of our larger grocery stores today and a meat wholesaler.....and it was better than I imagined. Everyone was very aware of others and space......except for that one guy...…he didn`t get in our way, but you could see him stretch past people to get items. 

Keep well........






Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Guten morgen peeps! Clouding up here I think we are supposed to get more rain today. Saves me from having to water all my plants! I think I'm going to make some lobster ravioli for dinner tonight. Although after reading everyone else's food all I want is bacon, steak pie, and nachos. And maybe some tea. I usually only have that in the afternoon - I make my own cold brew iced coffee that is a glass of heaven in the morning.
> 
> Supposedly Disneyland will be making an announcement today about their reopening - fingers crossed for some good news! Hoping to go there in July to give me my fix until I can get to Florida for WDW and UO in September.
> 
> Lynne I think of you on Wednesdays now and all the camels - makes me smile. Good to know we are almost halfway through the week!



Guten Abend Elsa....... 

Now I adore lobster ravioli.…..that sounds beautiful!!!! Do you make your own? I tried once to make ravioli years ago and failed miserably.....lol....it burst in the water....every one of them! Never tried them again. But, delicious dish.

Hope you do manage to put in a quick trip to DL before your next trip to Orlando.......I hadn`t noticed they were still closed....but fingers crossed for you.......




Pulled pork was as lush as expected. Tom thought it was too spicy.....just a little too much, I thought it was perfect. 

It is still raining here, and has to rain tomorrow most of the day too. 

My friend with the little granddaughter we look after sometimes,  zoom chatted us an hour or so ago....she was asking when she could come visit us again...… she`s barely 5 and can`t really understand why she can`t see us too. I told her we`d see her soon and we`d take her a walk up to the see the foxes in the wood again......bless her. We miss her too.

Tonight is another quiet one again....not much on tv so we are listening to Queen CD`s and both on laptops.....might look for something to watch later.....we are both sharing stories of what we are reading......always interesting....


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

schumigirl said:


> Guten Abend Elsa.......
> 
> Now I adore lobster ravioli.…..that sounds beautiful!!!! Do you make your own? I tried once to make ravioli years ago and failed miserably.....lol....it burst in the water....every one of them! Never tried them again. But, delicious dish.
> 
> Hope you do manage to put in a quick trip to DL before your next trip to Orlando.......I hadn`t noticed they were still closed....but fingers crossed for you.......



I wish I was that talented! Surprisingly Costco carries a really good lobster ravioli that I try to keep on hand at all times. For my sauce I use their lobster bisque soup. I'm sure I'm breaking all kinds of rules there - but it is actually quite good and makes for an easy dinner here! I have meetings until 6p tonight so I needed something that will whip up in a hurry. Plus with rain you can't have anything too light, correct? 

Always a good call listening to Queen.


----------



## schumigirl

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> I wish I was that talented! Surprisingly Costco carries a really good lobster ravioli that I try to keep on hand at all times. For my sauce I use their lobster bisque soup. I'm sure I'm breaking all kinds of rules there - but it is actually quite good and makes for an easy dinner here! I have meetings until 6p tonight so I needed something that will whip up in a hurry. Plus with rain you can't have anything too light, correct?
> 
> Always a good call listening to Queen.
> 
> View attachment 500206




Breaking rules is always allowed if it works, and it sounds like it`ll be lovely......yes, perfect dish for a rainy evening.....lol....

Oh absolutely adore Queen!! It`s usually them or George Michael.....and any other 80`s classic.....poor Kyle. He likes Queen but not so fussed on all the new romantic stuff or much else from the 80`s to be honest.......poor guy when he comes up to Scotland with us....7 hours of 80`s!!! 



Still raining here........🌧


----------



## macraven

Queen Rules.....!



Hot/humid here today


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

schumigirl said:


> Oh absolutely adore Queen!! It`s usually them or George Michael.....and any other 80`s classic.....poor Kyle. He likes Queen but not so fussed on all the new romantic stuff or much else from the 80`s to be honest.......poor guy when he comes up to Scotland with us....7 hours of 80`s!!!



Sounds like a fab road trip to me!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Queen Rules.....!
> 
> 
> 
> Hot/humid here today



Wet and cold here...….lol......

yep Queen absolutely rule!!!!




Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Sounds like a fab road trip to me!!



We love it!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, DH brought home water ice.  Yeah, feel like melting so humid out.  North and West of the City have the best chance of being losers and having thunderstorms.


----------



## mckennarose

Well it never rained so it's been gorgeous here.  86 and sunny right now.  I just got home from the eye dr. and one of my dd's is bringing me Ethiopian food for dinner so I don't have to cook.



schumigirl said:


> lol.....it would have a longer line than any ice cream van!!!!


Ummm, I wasn't planning on sharing with the neighborhood.   


schumigirl said:


> except for that one guy...…he didn`t get in our way,


There's always that one guy.  
My family and I always tell each other... "don't be that guy".... or "don't be that family".  


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Surprisingly Costco carries a really good lobster ravioli that I try to keep on hand at all times. For my sauce I use their lobster bisque soup. I'm sure I'm breaking all kinds of rules there - but it is actually quite good and makes for an easy dinner here! I have meetings until 6p tonight so I needed something that will whip up in a hurry. Plus with rain you can't have anything too light, correct?


Sounds good to me.  In fact... if you want to bring some over you're welcome to!


schumigirl said:


> .poor guy when he comes up to Scotland with us....7 hours of 80`s!!!


I see nothing wrong with that.  We've been playing the music trivia game on Alexa when cooking dinner and having a blast.  Of course we pick the 80's!


Lynne G said:


> Ooh, DH brought home water ice. Yeah, feel like melting so humid out.


Sounds good right now!  Enoy!


----------



## Monykalyn

mckennarose said:


> But it doesn't mean we're virus free.


 if we wait til virus free we would never open again. I worry about the countries that supposedly have no cases- what happens once they open their borders?


mckennarose said:


> They also have fantastic wine slushies that you can bring home,


Sounds amazing! Our fave local restaurant/pub had a “float the keg” special after SIP started: grow,Er filled with choice of beer with entree order. They had to use up the beer or it would go bad.

 Done with work so pool time. And ice cream social time- those unlimited refillable bowls being used!
Will be lazier night tonight. Think storms to roll in later.


Charade67 said:


> I’m not 100% certain, but I think the billing nightmare I have been working on for over a year is about to be resolved. I will start breathing again one we actually receive the claim check.


 Yay! That will be a huge win! 


KStarfish82 said:


> Still no idea what will happen in September. I hate not knowing because we don't even know how to prepare.


 Limbo is the worst place to be! Hope you get an answer soon.  Seems most of the experts/scientists are thinking now kids are low risk for carriers or getting it. Plus I expect we will have some treatments by then which will also factor in.

Bacon made for lunch today for BLT’s. Brought the romaine from garden and bacon with us, tomatoes bought on the grocery shop- nice to know the area well enough to know where to go so not so crowded! And having Alysa with us who lived here for 8 months doing DCP helps too-  Although she accused me of driving like a tourist yesterday. Think leftovers from meals out yesterday and fill in with the happy hour type foods I brought with us.
We will be back in August for middle kid move in- decided to come for full week again but move to our beloved Cypress Harbor unless I can snag a 3 bedroom at Grande Vista. We are enjoying the resort stay so much! While we survived UO with masks it was a relatively “cool” day ie heat index below 100 and cloudy most of day. August is sweltering- don’t know if we’d even attempt if masks are required (although the trade off is empty park??).
Well it’s almost 5’oclock here so don’t have to worry about somewhere- time for a Tipsy Palmer!


----------



## mckennarose

@Monykalyn I forgot where you're staying this time?  



Monykalyn said:


> if we wait til virus free we would never open again.


Very true.  I have issue with the fact that the criteria they base us going to green is lessening cases compared to the prior two weeks.  As a hotspot, our cases were way higher than other areas and we still probably have more active cases than other counties have had total, yet they're letting us open because we're going down compared to two weeks ago.  Our county's last count was near 3,000 total whereas the county next to us was only 250-ish total another only 300-ish total.  It's not a very consistent system to base going green on.  I would still tell people to not come to my county just yet, or at least take extra precautions if they do.



Monykalyn said:


> Our fave local restaurant/pub had a “float the keg” special after SIP started: grow,Er filled with choice of beer with entree order. They had to use up the beer or it would go bad.


That sounds nice!  We have a brewery near us that also has a fantastic BBQ menu.... we should definitely try it since they have the growlers too!


----------



## Monykalyn

mckennarose said:


> @Monykalyn I forgot where you're staying this time?
> 
> 
> Very true.  I have issue with the fact that the criteria they base us going to green is lessening cases compared to the prior two weeks.  As a hotspot, our cases were way higher than other areas and we still probably have more active cases than other counties have had total, yet they're letting us open because we're going down compared to two weeks ago.  Our county's last count was near 3,000 total whereas the county next to us was only 250-ish total another only 300-ish total.  It's not a very consistent system to base going green on.  I would still tell people to not come to my county just yet, or at least take extra precautions if they do.
> 
> 
> That sounds nice!  We have a brewery near us that also has a fantastic BBQ menu.... we should definitely try it since they have the growlers too!


We are at Marriott Harbor Lake.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Charade67 said:


> I have arthritis in my knees, so I hope this will be a good low impact exercise for me



You will have to let me know how you like it. I'm in for a way to exercise that doesnt kill my knees.



schumigirl said:


> can`t be pleasant having to do regular stuff around the home in that heat..



I try not to go outside when we have weather like we did this past weekend. Just need to remember to hide the chainsaw from Jeff. Have to laugh tho, after the tree was down my oldest went and got the axe and had me take a picture of him posing with the ax next to the stump, like he cut it down.  



schumigirl said:


> now only 4 days till Friday.



Woohoo - 2 days to go - sale day and then my short day.



Lynne G said:


> Vicki, you should come in September.



I'm trying, prices are right. Just have to convince Jeff that is where we should spend our anniversary weekend.



keishashadow said:


> Just when i thot i couldn’t love my man more.



Aww, those times are awesome.



mckennarose said:


> nd he's home safe now



Great that he made it through safe and sound.



schumigirl said:


> Hope the borders open soon.



I thought I heard that they lifted restrictions from like 30 something states and 5 countries including the UK. I'll have to go find that article.

We had a "cold" front come through which means back to the front yard this weekend. Hoping we can finish it off and be done until fall. Need to do some major landscaping, but we have to agree on what we are going to do first. We are so opposite. Have a great Thursday everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Well it never rained so it's been gorgeous here.  86 and sunny right now.  I just got home from the eye dr. and one of my dd's is bringing me Ethiopian food for dinner so I don't have to cook.
> 
> 
> Ummm, I wasn't planning on sharing with the neighborhood.
> 
> There's always that one guy.
> My family and I always tell each other... "don't be that guy".... or "don't be that family".
> 
> Sounds good to me.  In fact... if you want to bring some over you're welcome to!
> 
> I see nothing wrong with that.  We've been playing the music trivia game on Alexa when cooking dinner and having a blast.  Of course we pick the 80's!
> 
> Sounds good right now!  Enoy!



lol....I like your thinking!!! 

I think by the time we got to Scotland last time he was ready for running a mile! Oh the 80`s are the best! It was so much fun...the colours, the music, the dancing.....the leg warmers ala Kids from Fame......





Monykalyn said:


> if we wait til virus free we would never open again. I worry about the countries that supposedly have no cases- what happens once they open their borders?
> 
> Sounds amazing! Our fave local restaurant/pub had a “float the keg” special after SIP started: grow,Er filled with choice of beer with entree order. They had to use up the beer or it would go bad.
> 
> View attachment 500216 Done with work so pool time. And ice cream social time- those unlimited refillable bowls being used!
> Will be lazier night tonight. Think storms to roll in later.
> Yay! That will be a huge win!
> Limbo is the worst place to be! Hope you get an answer soon.  Seems most of the experts/scientists are thinking now kids are low risk for carriers or getting it. Plus I expect we will have some treatments by then which will also factor in.
> 
> Bacon made for lunch today for BLT’s. Brought the romaine from garden and bacon with us, tomatoes bought on the grocery shop- nice to know the area well enough to know where to go so not so crowded! And having Alysa with us who lived here for 8 months doing DCP helps too-  Although she accused me of driving like a tourist yesterday. Think leftovers from meals out yesterday and fill in with the happy hour type foods I brought with us.
> We will be back in August for middle kid move in- decided to come for full week again but move to our beloved Cypress Harbor unless I can snag a 3 bedroom at Grande Vista. We are enjoying the resort stay so much! While we survived UO with masks it was a relatively “cool” day ie heat index below 100 and cloudy most of day. August is sweltering- don’t know if we’d even attempt if masks are required (although the trade off is empty park??).
> Well it’s almost 5’oclock here so don’t have to worry about somewhere- time for a Tipsy Palmer!




Beautiful picture Monyk…..I`ve enjoyed reading your updates on the other thread....sounds like a good trip!! And some lovely resort time is always nice.......

We had bacon for lunch yesterday too.....lush!! 






Vicki Rickerd said:


> You will have to let me know how you like it. I'm in for a way to exercise that doesnt kill my knees.
> 
> 
> 
> I try not to go outside when we have weather like we did this past weekend. Just need to remember to hide the chainsaw from Jeff. Have to laugh tho, after the tree was down my oldest went and got the axe and had me take a picture of him posing with the ax next to the stump, like he cut it down.
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo - 2 days to go - sale day and then my short day.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying, prices are right. Just have to convince Jeff that is where we should spend our anniversary weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, those times are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Great that he made it through safe and sound.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I heard that they lifted restrictions from like 30 something states and 5 countries including the UK. I'll have to go find that article.
> 
> We had a "cold" front come through which means back to the front yard this weekend. Hoping we can finish it off and be done until fall. Need to do some major landscaping, but we have to agree on what we are going to do first. We are so opposite. Have a great Thursday everyone!



Oh that would be interesting Vicki......nothing official announced over here yet. 

Love the sound of the picture.....lol.....love kids with a sense of humour!! And hope you manage a trip in September, it would be lovely to say hello in real life.......



It is still raining here!!! 

And no signs of letting up.....it`s just went off, but more on the way according to weather and looking at the clouds rolling in, it`s not far away. 

Grocery pick up this morning, no butcher visit as we have plenty.....Tom will pop in tomorrow for some fresh bacon though as we like his smoked bacon.

I think tomorrow we are helping at the donations centre again. It`s almost stopped now, but he`s still doing it for the most vulnerable, and as some folks are back to work now, he`s asked us to help for an hour or so. No problem. 

No idea for lunch or dinner yet......think we may just go to the fish and chip shop tonight......as a kid it was Thursday night tradition for some reason.......and Tom`s family were exactly the same.......so yep, fish and chips tonight. No cooking. 

Time for second pot of tea though...….





























Have an excellent Thursday..........
​


----------



## Lynne G

Why thank you Schumi, a most excellent Thursday to you too. Hehe, could not resist a T and B picture.

Ah yes, the wonderful day to throw back a drink and say hey,



Yep, have a drink or two and stay dry, we too are going to have a rainy Thursday, as a low weather system is sneaking in and pushing our high weather system’s beautiful, hot sunny days goodbye . So goodbye temps in the 90’s, 80’s and even a 78 degree day in the 5 day forecast. But lest not forget, a stormy and warm enough Thursday is what we get today.

And like Vicki, we are working on our yard, and DH has a chain saw. Hehe, like the kid wanting that picture.

With that, my tea is still hot, but icing it may still happen, if I feel warm today. So far, my AC was heard cranking a few minutes ago, so yep, hot tea now.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 500358
> 
> Why thank you Schumi, a most excellent Thursday to you too. Hehe, could not resist a T and B picture.
> 
> Ah yes, the wonderful day to throw back a drink and say hey,
> 
> View attachment 500357
> 
> Yep, have a drink or two and stay dry, we too are going to have a rainy Thursday, as a low weather system is sneaking in and pushing our high weather system’s beautiful, hot sunny days goodbye . So goodbye temps in the 90’s, 80’s and even a 78 degree day in the 5 day forecast. But lest not forget, a stormy and warm enough Thursday is what we get today.
> 
> And like Vicki, we are working on our yard, and DH has a chain saw. Hehe, like the kid wanting that picture.
> 
> With that, my tea is still hot, but icing it may still happen, if I feel warm today. So far, my AC was heard cranking a few minutes ago, so yep, hot tea now.
> View attachment 500356



Just seen the new Bill and Teds trailer the other day!

Cant remember the release date though......

Definitely will watch it....


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, did see that too DisneyLife, but most excellently, don’t remember when will be in the theater.  Good Morning.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, did see that too DisneyLife, but most excellently, don’t remember when will be in the theater.  Good Morning.



Good Morning!


----------



## mckennarose

schumigirl said:


> Oh the 80`s are the best! It was so much fun...the colours, the music, the dancing.....the leg warmers ala Kids from Fame......


There's a young lady at my doctor's office, the receptionist, who has my 80's dream hair!  It's long, permed and she has it teased about 4 -5 inches off the top of her head.  I would've killed for that hair in 1984!  It actually looks really cool for such a dated hairstyle and she has a whole 80's edgy vibe going on.  Her clothes are more "normal" since it's a work environment, but she has really delicate and intricate tattoos on her wrists and fingers....almost like mandala.  Yeah, she and I would've been friends in the 80's!


Lynne G said:


> But lest not forget, a stormy and warm enough Thursday is what we get today.


Did you get the storms last night?  We lost power this morning around 6-ish.  It came back on around 7 so at least I got my coffee.  But it stormed so hard it blew over 4 of my tomato plants.   The yard is covered in leaves too.


----------



## Lynne G

Nope, McK, just an overly humid night.  Just got a downpour a few minutes ago.  From my phone radar, seems like we get wet around lunchtime, then just overcast.  Still humid out.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 500358
> 
> Why thank you Schumi, a most excellent Thursday to you too. Hehe, could not resist a T and B picture.
> 
> Ah yes, the wonderful day to throw back a drink and say hey,
> 
> View attachment 500357
> 
> Yep, have a drink or two and stay dry, we too are going to have a rainy Thursday, as a low weather system is sneaking in and pushing our high weather system’s beautiful, hot sunny days goodbye . So goodbye temps in the 90’s, 80’s and even a 78 degree day in the 5 day forecast. But lest not forget, a stormy and warm enough Thursday is what we get today.
> 
> And like Vicki, we are working on our yard, and DH has a chain saw. Hehe, like the kid wanting that picture.
> 
> With that, my tea is still hot, but icing it may still happen, if I feel warm today. So far, my AC was heard cranking a few minutes ago, so yep, hot tea now.
> View attachment 500356



lol....not really the biggest Bill and Ted fans here...but we did enjoy the HHN show....especially around 07/08. Last few years it was on wasn't our favourite shows....but still watched them. 

Join the club with the weather!!! Hope yours improves soon and it`s not bad for too long.....enjoy that tea...we are sitting down to a pot of Darjeeling and no scones....just tea. 





mckennarose said:


> There's a young lady at my doctor's office, the receptionist, who has my 80's dream hair!  It's long, permed and she has it teased about 4 -5 inches off the top of her head.  I would've killed for that hair in 1984!  It actually looks really cool for such a dated hairstyle and she has a whole 80's edgy vibe going on.  Her clothes are more "normal" since it's a work environment, but she has really delicate and intricate tattoos on her wrists and fingers....almost like mandala.  Yeah, she and I would've been friends in the 80's!
> 
> Did you get the storms last night?  We lost power this morning around 6-ish.  It came back on around 7 so at least I got my coffee.  But it stormed so hard it blew over 4 of my tomato plants.   The yard is covered in leaves too.




lol.....yep, I could be friends with someone like that too.....I had that 80`s perm too....and do you remember banana clips??? Maybe they were called something different in America...but basically pushed your already massive frizzy perm up on top of your head from either side....looked amazing!! They came in all different colours with it being the 80`s.....sparkly ones too......

Oh the colours are all coming back to me now.....dressing like Madonna....I was skinny then......it was just fun. We have, or used to have before this virus some of our nights would be 80`s themed. One of our friends planned a RHPS night in May when we were supposed to be away....of course it was cancelled too! We have a lot of making up to do when this is all over! 








​

Yes, bumped into no one yesterday when I looked normal. Today decided to not straighten hair.

When we went to pick up our click and collect groceries, there was no one going in the store, so we popped in first to pick up some extra bits we fancied......yep, ran into 5 people we knew.....and we did look wild as it was blowing a gale. 

All the same lovely to see everyone......it felt nice to be chatting to folks again and feel kind of normal. 

We have been thinking if things get more back to normal and we can have folks around in the next month or so, we may organise a July 4th get together at our home. Everyone is up for it and some are downright desperate......lol.....so if it`s allowed, we`ll do it.......

And.......I`m going to make sure I fake take everyone`s temperature coming in with the electronic no touch thermometer ......I take no credit.....macraven had the idea so I credit her with it.....it`ll bring a smile or two anyway!!!

Just hope it can happen!!! 

Today is cold, wet and windy. 52F right now and the rain is chucking down......and to get heavier later......the joys of living in the UK. Although just looked at the harbour cam where my mum lives, and they have gorgeous weather up there.....wish we were allowed to travel up!!! 

Time for tea......
​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah I am so happy to have a fellow tea drinker,  Schumi.  Hope your weather improves too.  Nice you got to go out for grocery items.  

Kids are asking for Chinese for lunch. Um, I am all for it.  Not quite lunchtime yet, ao thinking what to go with my tea.  Hmm.


----------



## mckennarose

schumigirl said:


> and do you remember banana clips???



Do you mean these?  Yes, I had them!


schumigirl said:


> We have a lot of making up to do when this is all over!


It sounds like fun!  I hope you get to do it soon.


schumigirl said:


> Yes, bumped into no one yesterday when I looked normal. Today decided to not straighten hair.


Story of my life.....


schumigirl said:


> And.......I`m going to make sure I fake take everyone`s temperature coming in with the electronic no touch thermometer ......I take no credit.....macraven had the idea so I credit her with it.....it`ll bring a smile or two anyway!!


That's hysterical!  I may have to borrow that idea.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> View attachment 500394
> Do you mean these?  Yes, I had them!
> 
> It sounds like fun!  I hope you get to do it soon.
> 
> Story of my life.....
> 
> That's hysterical!  I may have to borrow that idea.



That`s them!!! Oh I miss them....and sometimes, just a little....my 80`s permed hair!!! Although it kind of resembled it today with the wind...….

Oh I take no credit for the thermometer Idea.....mac and I were chatting and she came up with it......but I will do it.....lol.....yes, you should definitely share that one.....

Yes, eternally hoping we can do it....if not July, maybe August...we have Tom`s birthday then, so there`s an excuse....although we never need an excuse for a get together!!!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

schumigirl said:


> Yes, bumped into no one yesterday when I looked normal.



Yes that is the worst! Usually the worse I look the longer it has been since I've seen the person too. You can almost see them thinking....wow...that escalated quickly. LOL



Sunny, breezy, and mid 70s here today. It is absolutely gorgeous. Went for a 4 mile walk this morning to start getting my Disney legs back! I forgot how much I used to use theme parks as my exercise. Even though its only been a few months it feels like years. 

Happy Thursday peeps!


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, it’s been a busy week thus far.  Real feel temp over 100 degrees here yesterday. Late afternoon yesterday front started to come thru, it zigged away from us coming up the mountain.  Was a real treat to see a double (lucky!) rainbow off in the distance while floating in the pool.  

Oral surgeon found a “phantom root” and multiple bone fragments in my gum where tooth was extracted mid March. Hadn’t healed and family dentist told me I had to have the surgeon revisit it.  

Apparently, it disintegrated into many pieces and some were left behind.  Crap. Same drill (pun intended), need to get knocked out, yadda yadda. Really didn’t want to go thru that again. 

Little one fell while playing mini golf last week with us, down between cement patch and a rusty chain link fence.  Got a big gash on her leg that she laughed off.  When I took a look at it five days later knew it was quite infected ewwww.  Said it didn’t hurt a bit.  Thank God for telemedicine. Sent a few pics and RX called in within 10 minutes but glad she had current tetanus shot!  



schumigirl said:


> when someone shows you who they are.....believe them.





Lynne G said:


> Ah, kids wanted spicy and not so spicy chicken nuggets, so that is what I cooked. DH wanted chili, so made a small pot of it from the left over burger meat I had saved for making meatballs. Added quite a bit of hot sauce, as he likes it hot. Added a seeded hot pepper too. A salad and easy dinner for me. Thinking baked potato bar for dinner tomorrow. Meatless, though I will chop up some cooked bacon as one of the bar choices.


That all sounds very yummy .  Did a SAMs run and saw they had the frozen bag of chicken nuggets they sell in their snack bar in the freezer case.  Lil loves them, they have a faint pickle flavor. I’ll call it an acquired taste I’m still developing lol



Sue M said:


> But drywall stuff tracked thru kitchen. So husband vacuumed up but I still wasn’t happy so I mopped. Mr says put mop away and leave it, they’ll be back tomorrow. What’s wrong with me? Ugh. I just couldn’t and so mopped. I hope I don’t hear from my back tonight after anti inflammatory wears of


Dry wall sanding is such a mess, did they put up plastic


Sue M said:


> Lynne good idea about taking extra masks into the park.


Yes, a damp mask isn’t going to help anybody out


Sue M said:


> Keisha no fair! I want raft time too! My dentist appt is tomorrow, ugh. Have cavity that needs filling. Yuck.


Good luck, i’ll Be seeing my reg dentist monday.  Assume he’ll rebond my 2 un-root canal’d molars instead of working on replacing the bridge. Oral surgeon said he’ll just need to pop it back off to do the surgery.


Charade67 said:


> Are they easier to breathe through? One of our therapists gave me one to try, but I have not used it yet.


They really are but I’d suggest the ones with the metal nose piece to adjust them.  Really not supposed to be worn more than once but taking cue from health care worker, sanitize mine with Lysol spray, hang them up to dry & use again.  Most tend to have the elastic pull out with regular use over a few days.



KStarfish82 said:


> Still no idea what will happen in September. I hate not knowing because we don't even know how to prepare.


They have committees in place here (school staff & members of the community) working on guidelines that will cover education down to sports.  One large, rural nearby district already called in-school education for at least the 1st 2 semesters starting in September.  That didn’t go over well with the parents.

Another large district in an economically disadvantaged area has done the same but has indicated 


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> think I'm going to make some lobster ravioli for dinner tonight.


Seriously, I’ve only had that fancy dish on a cruise ship   What a treat!


schumigirl said:


> Now I adore lobster ravioli.…..that sounds beautiful!!!! Do you make your own? I tried once to make ravioli years ago and failed miserably.....lol....it burst in the water....every one of them! Never tried them again. But, delicious dish.


Same, but my middle DS is a pro at making it.  Guess it skipped a generation.


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> For my sauce I use their lobster bisque soup. I'm sure I'm breaking all kinds of rules there - but it is actually quite good and makes for an easy dinner here!


Never thot of that, smart.  again, SAMs sells a good version.  May have to look for it.


schumigirl said:


> Breaking rules is always allowed if it works, and it sounds like it`ll be lovely......yes, perfect dish for a rainy evening.....lol....


If we all toed the line, we’d still be living in caves & drawing on the walls


Vicki Rickerd said:


> I try not to go outside when we have weather like we did this past weekend. Just need to remember to hide the chainsaw from Jeff.


Seriously, not sure why, but that last line has me ROTF


mckennarose said:


> Do you mean these? Yes, I had them!


I found one in a bathroom drawer when rooting for a new toothbrush.  They still sell them in the dollar stores here.


----------



## Lynne G

Well that was some very loud thunder at lunchtime.  Now sunny out, like nothing happened.  

Thought I heard sirens, but found It was inside, as DH was loudly playing some video for his work on his laptop. Sigh.

A what for dinner. Thinking the potato bar did not go over well, as where is the meat? was asked.  I did cook up some bacon that I crumbled. I bet pasta will go over well.  Think I saw some red sauce still in the fridge from the other night.  

Ack Keisha, hope all goes well with teeth issues.  And are you going to around end of September?  Will be nice to say hello to you and DH again.  I did not do the mouse, as with no new reservations, I did not make mine in time, and eh, always next year to see what new at the mouse.


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, when are your times this Fall?


----------



## schumigirl

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Yes that is the worst! Usually the worse I look the longer it has been since I've seen the person too. You can almost see them thinking....wow...that escalated quickly. LOL
> 
> View attachment 500396
> 
> Sunny, breezy, and mid 70s here today. It is absolutely gorgeous. Went for a 4 mile walk this morning to start getting my Disney legs back! I forgot how much I used to use theme parks as my exercise. Even though its only been a few months it feels like years.
> 
> Happy Thursday peeps!




That`s so true!!!

That`s a decent amount of walking Elsa.....we need to up ours a little too....

Glad you have some lovely weather.....





keishashadow said:


> Hey all, it’s been a busy week thus far.  Real feel temp over 100 degrees here yesterday. Late afternoon yesterday front started to come thru, it zigged away from us coming up the mountain.  Was a real treat to see a double (lucky!) rainbow off in the distance while floating in the pool.
> 
> Oral surgeon found a “phantom root” and multiple bone fragments in my gum where tooth was extracted mid March. Hadn’t healed and family dentist told me I had to have the surgeon revisit it.
> 
> Apparently, it disintegrated into many pieces and some were left behind.  Crap. Same drill (pun intended), need to get knocked out, yadda yadda. Really didn’t want to go thru that again.
> 
> Little one fell while playing mini golf last week with us, down between cement patch and a rusty chain link fence.  Got a big gash on her leg that she laughed off.  When I took a look at it five days later knew it was quite infected ewwww.  Said it didn’t hurt a bit.  Thank God for telemedicine. Sent a few pics and RX called in within 10 minutes but glad she had current tetanus shot!
> 
> 
> 
> That all sounds very yummy .  Did a SAMs run and saw they had the frozen bag of chicken nuggets they sell in their snack bar in the freezer case.  Lil loves them, they have a faint pickle flavor. I’ll call it an acquired taste I’m still developing lol
> 
> 
> Dry wall sanding is such a mess, did they put up plastic
> 
> Yes, a damp mask isn’t going to help anybody out
> 
> Good luck, i’ll Be seeing my reg dentist monday.  Assume he’ll rebond my 2 un-root canal’d molars instead of working on replacing the bridge. Oral surgeon said he’ll just need to pop it back off to do the surgery.
> 
> They really are but I’d suggest the ones with the metal nose piece to adjust them.  Really not supposed to be worn more than once but taking cue from health care worker, sanitize mine with Lysol spray, hang them up to dry & use again.  Most tend to have the elastic pull out with regular use over a few days.
> 
> 
> They have committees in place here (school staff & members of the community) working on guidelines that will cover education down to sports.  One large, rural nearby district already called in-school education for at least the 1st 2 semesters starting in September.  That didn’t go over well with the parents.
> 
> Another large district in an economically disadvantaged area has done the same but has indicated
> 
> Seriously, I’ve only had that fancy dish on a cruise ship   What a treat!
> 
> Same, but my middle DS is a pro at making it.  Guess it skipped a generation.
> 
> Never thot of that, smart.  again, SAMs sells a good version.  May have to look for it.
> 
> If we all toed the line, we’d still be living in caves & drawing on the walls
> 
> Seriously, not sure why, but that last line has me ROTF
> 
> I found one in a bathroom drawer when rooting for a new toothbrush.  They still sell them in the dollar stores here.



I`ve never been very good at making pasta in general...one of the reasons my pasta maker stood like a guard at the front of one of my gadget cabinets.....good on your son though, it`s not the easiest things to do. 

I`m going to have to look in some of our stores to see if I can get one of those hair clips....oh wait, on second thought.....I might not like that underneath colour on show!!!! It might not be blonde 

And hope GD leg is all healed up now.....sounded nasty. 





Well, we have a monsoon here......rain has just got heavier as the day has gone on, now it`s just sweeping in off the sea, so it`s cold too and wind is rising.......also lightning a possibility. 

The joys of June........

But, it`s lovely being in and looking out to the misery while it`s so lovely in here.....I`m watching the trees billowing like crazy through the almost sleet like rain.....not very summer like weather so far. 

Just had a txt from my brother in law up in Scotland who has been gardening today and plans to play golf tomorrow.....I`m in the wrong part of the UK right now......I just clicked on to the harbour webcam where they live, and yes....it`s so lovely up there....

Fizzy lemonade with fresh lemon and lime tonight......


----------



## mckennarose

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Went for a 4 mile walk this morning to start getting my Disney legs back!


That sounds like a nice walk! 


keishashadow said:


> Same drill (pun intended), need to get knocked out, yadda yadda. Really didn’t want to go thru that again.





keishashadow said:


> When I took a look at it five days later knew it was quite infected ewwww.


Yikes on both counts!  I'm glad you're both getting the medical/dental attention you need.  I'd take it as a sign you need to go back on vacation.....


schumigirl said:


> Fizzy lemonade with fresh lemon and lime tonight......


I think you misspelled "Le Citron".   

Hubby stopped at a cheese steak food truck on the way home!  YAY!  I put mine in a lettuce cup since I can't have the bread.  But it's still a good cheese steak!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Ack Keisha, hope all goes well with teeth issues. And are you going to around end of September? Will be nice to say hello to you and DH again. I did not do the mouse, as with no new reservations, I did not make mine in time, and eh, always next year to see what new at the mouse


Haven’t booked flights yet. Impatiently, waiting for SWA to get the credit to points system finalized 

have AKV booked starting last Saturday of September, moving over to HRH on 10/1 for 5 days


schumigirl said:


> m going to have to look in some of our stores to see if I can get one of those hair clips....oh wait, on second thought.....I might not like that underneath colour on show!!!! It might not be blonde
> 
> And hope GD leg is all healed up now.....sounded nasty.
> 
> two tone hair is the new thing haha. My salon is folded since they closed the JCPenney store. Did hear One girl is working on buying a salon to try and salvage large customer base


No, it’s still oozing gunk. Gross but white bs yellow yesterday. Will take that as a good sign antibiotics are working. It’s weird. Wound looks like multiple shallow dog bite punctures with one large spot 


mckennarose said:


> Yikes on both counts! I'm glad you're both getting the medical/dental attention you need. I'd take it as a sign you need to go back on vacation.....


Haha of course, exactly how my warped mind thinks


mckennarose said:


> Hubby stopped at a cheese steak food truck on the way home! YAY! I put mine in a lettuce cup since I can't have the bread. But it's still a good cheese steak!



yum. I settled upon pizza (bogo free day) & a sammie at Primantis.  Cannot wait until I can attack one of them lol


----------



## Monykalyn

Hello! Into typical June weather for Orlando with afternoon showers. My ti I g wasn’t good today as the horn blew for lightening soon after I got to pool today. We went to activity patio and played Uno, Exploding Kittens, and then Bingo with activity crew. Son discovered a love for bingo on last cruise - good thing we had tons of OBC as I think he played every sea day with Multiple rounds. Took us up to ice cream time - refillable bowls used again. Shared with a kid.  Then sunny again but went back to condo to start dinner and throw roast in oven, back at pool 15 minutes and back out again. Sigh. Dinner was roast beef, mashed potato and gravy.  And glass of red wine.

Schumi I remember the banana clips! Long wavy hair and the clips were great! Need to dig out college pics with hair down to waist.  I was in high school in the 80’s but could never get the big hair bangs right.




keishashadow said:


> Got a big gash on her leg that she laughed off. When I took a look at it five days later knew it was quite infected ewwww. Said it didn’t hurt a bit. Thank God for telemedicine. Sent a few pics and RX called in within 10 minutes but glad she had current tetanus shot!


 omg ouch! Glad to hear it’s better.  When middle gashed her toe and it started oozing and getting hot and red we called urgent care to see if ok to come in (back in April). I think the Urgent care folks were ‘glad’ to get a routine infection.  Hospital all ramped up and (thankfully) cases low and continue to be low. 


keishashadow said:


> SWA to get the credit to points system finalized


 is that the promised points for Rapid Rewards? I’m waiting too as if we all do get extra points flying to Orlando for Thanksgiving for a week. 
 Elsa- yeah I need to be disciplined on walking too-10 miles at Uni Tuesday and I’m feeling it. Need to keep breaking in new hiking shoes for South Dakota trip  at end of month,  if I didn’t miss my pets so much I’d be more tempted to extend another week in Florida- but that would mean I wouldn’t get to see my fur and feather babies for long,
Supposed to be mostly sunny tomorrow so doing some work tonite so I can be done super early tomorrow, but as I was checking my nursing home I’m “e-visiting” tomorrow I found out one of the residents I was worried about passed away. Not from covid but loneliness- my last note last month noted he was depressed from the isolation and losing weight rapidly- nursing was outstanding with him but he just gave up. He’s a collateral loss from this forced lockdown.  I know we need to protect our vulnerable but we’ve never stopped to ask if they WANT to be locked away, nor considered they may pass anyway...only from depression of locked away from family. Took wind out of me for a bit.
Weekend is almost here so yay! For that. Made appointment to give blood next week- they are doing antibody testing with blood donation, I used to regularly give when worked at hospital so why not? Blood is desperately needed with regular surgeries ramping up, and I’m O+ so goes along way.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, the blood back was happy, as little one is not  O+, and her rarer blood type was urgently needed.  Glad you are donating, MonyK.  And yum, dinner.  Hugs on loosing that patient.  Very sad.  I was happy another resident routinely came to cheer up my mom, and we all called her daily,  But no visits was hard on her and all the family.  

Pasta was delicious and now little one wants ice cream, so off to the store are us.

May all have a wonderful night, as when we all wake up, Friday!


----------



## mckennarose

keishashadow said:


> I settled upon pizza (bogo free day) & a sammie at Primantis.


No fair teasing with Primantis!


Monykalyn said:


> We went to activity patio and played Uno, Exploding Kittens, and then Bingo


Sounds like so much fun!  I just played throw throw burrito for the first time two weeks ago and had a blast.  The exploding kittens people made that one too.  It's just what you'd expect.


Monykalyn said:


> I was checking my nursing home I’m “e-visiting” tomorrow I found out one of the residents I was worried about passed away. Not from covid but loneliness


That is so sad, I'm sorry.

Monyk, what was the procedure like or any news on how Marriott is handling check in, cleaning, masks, pool stuff, etc. with regard to the virus safety?


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Lynne G said:


> feel like melting so humid out



Hope you get some drier weather soon. We are going to enjoy this nice break from the ick. Never see evenings like tonight in June.



Monykalyn said:


> Bacon made for lunch today for BLT’s



All right all you all with the bacon, I'm on my way.



schumigirl said:


> Oh the 80`s are the best!



We had so much fun that decade.



schumigirl said:


> It is still raining here!!!



Sending some good weather your way.  Until then just think of how warm you will be come September.



Lynne G said:


> And like Vicki, we are working on our yard, and DH has a chain saw



Jeff is trying to walk back our gardening day. Oldest is at the lake and my youngest and houseguest are both working on Saturday. I think he just realized, he will be the one who has to help shovel all the dirt and mulch out of the truck.



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Just seen the new Bill and Teds trailer the other day!










schumigirl said:


> do you remember banana clips?



My mom still uses them.



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Went for a 4 mile walk this morning



I need a workout partner like you.



keishashadow said:


> sanitize mine with Lysol spray



You have lysol? If you hear someone break into you house tonight and they are rummaging through your cabinets and they try to leave with your lysol, dont shoot me.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Vicki Rickerd said:


> I need a workout partner like you.


Only if you do better than my hubby. I attempted to take him with and after a half mile he said he was done and went back home. Not sure if it was the pace or me explaining to him how Disney needs to take reopening tips from universal....


----------



## Monykalyn

mckennarose said:


> Monyk, what was the procedure like or any news on how Marriott is handling check in, cleaning, masks, pool stuff, etc. with regard to the virus safety?


Staff are wearing masks, cleaning all the time of doors in lobby/activity area, the attendant at the pool also goes around and sprays down the chairs after guests leave them. Pool towels in villas only. Tables on activity patio spaced out, and reminders in lobby and lounge area to stay 6’ apart. The tables were all cleaned after guests left after activity too. The pool loungers are well spaced out and zip tied in pairs two on each side of a table with umbrella. Actually enjoying the spacing between loungers! The activity equipment is supposed to be returned to recreation office after use so it can be sanitized. No housekeeping but will drop whatever you need off outside door and then knock to let you know it’s there. Got a mixer today to make the mash potatoes, then used it to make brownies. I spilled my coffee on lanai the other day and they dropped off extra towels, cleaning cloths and a bottle labeled with peroxide cleaning spray (I think- trying to remember the label). The remotes were in bags- they were super duper clean. Obviously cleaned and sanitized and then put into the bags. Hand sanitizer by all doors, by the bathrooms at pools in the lobby area etc. 
Marriott has always been good about upkeep and cleanliness but this is really good. Between the super clean Universal parks and the resort - I feel as safe as I possibly could being out. I did wear mask on both grocery store runs- (about 50% customers in the stores were wearing masks,) but not around the resort. It’s really easy to be physically spaced with the resort at low occupancy.
When crowds do eventually pick up I hope some procedures stay- like increased cleaning and sanitizing of chairs etc.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Long day today. I finally got the sofa out of my house. Yay!!  Now I need to assemble the new elliptical.

I need to not say anything bad about my boss' husband for awhile. The other day he told me that if I could fix the mistakes he had made he would give me $25. I thought he was joking. Today when I got to work I found an envelope with my name on it and $25 inside.

Tonight we spent 2 hours working on a puzzle and got very little accomplished. This is our most challenging one yet.




KStarfish82 said:


> School is almost over  Wrapping up grades and going in tomorrow to the school to do summer clean up.


Do you get to relax some for the summer? Your schools get out much later than ours do.



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Supposedly Disneyland will be making an announcement today about their reopening - fingers crossed for some good news! Hoping to go there in July to give me my fix until I can get to Florida for WDW and UO in September.


This time last year we were at Disneyland. I would really like to go back someday.



schumigirl said:


> Oh absolutely adore Queen!! It`s usually them or George Michael.....and any other 80`s classic.....poor Kyle. He likes Queen but not so fussed on all the new romantic stuff or much else from the 80`s to be honest.......poor guy when he comes up to Scotland with us....7 hours of 80`s!!!


I wouldn't mind 7 hours of 80's music. I've even got B listening to some of it.



Lynne G said:


> Ooh, DH brought home water ice.


 I had to look that up.



Vicki Rickerd said:


> You will have to let me know how you like it. I'm in for a way to exercise that doesnt kill my knees.


 I think we are going to assemble it tomorrow.



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Just seen the new Bill and Teds trailer the other day!
> 
> Cant remember the release date though......
> 
> Definitely will watch it....


 I've never seen the original.



schumigirl said:


> and do you remember banana clips???


I never could get them to stay in my hair. My hair was too thick when I was younger.



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Went for a 4 mile walk this morning to start getting my Disney legs back! I forgot how much I used to use theme parks as my exercise.


A friend's mom used to do that. She bought a Disney annual pass and would walk the parks as her daily exercise. Her favorite was Animal Kingdom.



keishashadow said:


> Oral surgeon found a “phantom root” and multiple bone fragments in my gum where tooth was extracted mid March. Hadn’t healed and family dentist told me I had to have the surgeon revisit it.
> 
> Apparently, it disintegrated into many pieces and some were left behind. Crap. Same drill (pun intended), need to get knocked out, yadda yadda. Really didn’t want to go thru that again.


Ouch. Sorry to hear that. Hope it isn't too difficult to take care of.



keishashadow said:


> Little one fell while playing mini golf last week with us, down between cement patch and a rusty chain link fence. Got a big gash on her leg that she laughed off. When I took a look at it five days later knew it was quite infected ewwww. Said it didn’t hurt a bit. Thank God for telemedicine. Sent a few pics and RX called in within 10 minutes but glad she had current tetanus shot!


Prayers for speedy healing.



keishashadow said:


> They really are but I’d suggest the ones with the metal nose piece to adjust them. Really not supposed to be worn more than once but taking cue from health care worker, sanitize mine with Lysol spray, hang them up to dry & use again. Most tend to have the elastic pull out with regular use over a few days.


 I'm thinking that if we get to go to Busch Gardens soon, and have to wear masks, I should get some of the disposables.



Monykalyn said:


> I found out one of the residents I was worried about passed away. Not from covid but loneliness- my last note last month noted he was depressed from the isolation and losing weight rapidly- nursing was outstanding with him but he just gave up. He’s a collateral loss from this forced lockdown. I know we need to protect our vulnerable but we’ve never stopped to ask if they WANT to be locked away, nor considered they may pass anyway...only from depression of locked away from family. Took wind out of me for a bit.


 That is so sad. I am surprised that my office hasn't had a huge increase in people wanting our services. I wonder how people with mental health issues are handling this crisis.



Monykalyn said:


> Blood is desperately needed with regular surgeries ramping up, and I’m O+ so goes along way.


 I'm O+ too.



Vicki Rickerd said:


> You have lysol?


I have 3 cans all purchased before the panic buying started.

It is now midnight and I should probably get some sleep. I need to take the cat to the vet agan tomorow to get his claws trimmed.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> That sounds like a nice walk!
> 
> 
> Yikes on both counts!  I'm glad you're both getting the medical/dental attention you need.  I'd take it as a sign you need to go back on vacation.....
> 
> I think you misspelled "Le Citron".
> 
> Hubby stopped at a cheese steak food truck on the way home!  YAY!  I put mine in a lettuce cup since I can't have the bread.  But it's still a good cheese steak!



I did didn`t I......love me some citrus fruits in my drinks.

Lettuce cups are all the rage now for folks that have to miss out on bread....you`re  a trend setter...…. 






keishashadow said:


> Haven’t booked flights yet. Impatiently, waiting for SWA to get the credit to points system finalized
> 
> have AKV booked starting last Saturday of September, moving over to HRH on 10/1 for 5 days
> 
> No, it’s still oozing gunk. Gross but white bs yellow yesterday. Will take that as a good sign antibiotics are working. It’s weird. Wound looks like multiple shallow dog bite punctures with one large spot
> 
> Haha of course, exactly how my warped mind thinks
> 
> 
> yum. I settled upon pizza (bogo free day) & a sammie at Primantis.  Cannot wait until I can attack one of them lol




She must have caught her leg a whopper!!!! Poor little thing and glad it`s not bothering her too much.....yes, will take that as on it`s way to healing. 

I remember you showing me what that primanti sandwich was.....then I remembered I had seen it on Man v Food......that`s a sandwich and a half! 







Monykalyn said:


> Hello! Into typical June weather for Orlando with afternoon showers. My ti I g wasn’t good today as the horn blew for lightening soon after I got to pool today. We went to activity patio and played Uno, Exploding Kittens, and then Bingo with activity crew. Son discovered a love for bingo on last cruise - good thing we had tons of OBC as I think he played every sea day with Multiple rounds. Took us up to ice cream time - refillable bowls used again. Shared with a kid.  Then sunny again but went back to condo to start dinner and throw roast in oven, back at pool 15 minutes and back out again. Sigh. Dinner was roast beef, mashed potato and gravy.  And glass of red wine.
> 
> Schumi I remember the banana clips! Long wavy hair and the clips were great! Need to dig out college pics with hair down to waist.  I was in high school in the 80’s but could never get the big hair bangs right.
> 
> 
> omg ouch! Glad to hear it’s better.  When middle gashed her toe and it started oozing and getting hot and red we called urgent care to see if ok to come in (back in April). I think the Urgent care folks were ‘glad’ to get a routine infection.  Hospital all ramped up and (thankfully) cases low and continue to be low.
> is that the promised points for Rapid Rewards? I’m waiting too as if we all do get extra points flying to Orlando for Thanksgiving for a week.
> Elsa- yeah I need to be disciplined on walking too-10 miles at Uni Tuesday and I’m feeling it. Need to keep breaking in new hiking shoes for South Dakota trip  at end of month,  if I didn’t miss my pets so much I’d be more tempted to extend another week in Florida- but that would mean I wouldn’t get to see my fur and feather babies for long,
> Supposed to be mostly sunny tomorrow so doing some work tonite so I can be done super early tomorrow, but as I was checking my nursing home I’m “e-visiting” tomorrow I found out one of the residents I was worried about passed away. Not from covid but loneliness- my last note last month noted he was depressed from the isolation and losing weight rapidly- nursing was outstanding with him but he just gave up. He’s a collateral loss from this forced lockdown.  I know we need to protect our vulnerable but we’ve never stopped to ask if they WANT to be locked away, nor considered they may pass anyway...only from depression of locked away from family. Took wind out of me for a bit.
> Weekend is almost here so yay! For that. Made appointment to give blood next week- they are doing antibody testing with blood donation, I used to regularly give when worked at hospital so why not? Blood is desperately needed with regular surgeries ramping up, and I’m O+ so goes along way.




lol.....that clip was a staple in hair styles for many years.....I`ve always had a fringe so had it down pat....but my goodness I must have had big hair......lol...…..

Glad you`re having such a lovely trip down there....

How sad about the gentleman you knew. How sad to hear someone has passed in such a way, it`s not right at all. And yes, it must have knocked the wind from your sails. 






Lynne G said:


> Yeah, the blood back was happy, as little one is not  O+, and her rarer blood type was urgently needed.  Glad you are donating, MonyK.  And yum, dinner.  Hugs on loosing that patient.  Very sad.  I was happy another resident routinely came to cheer up my mom, and we all called her daily,  But no visits was hard on her and all the family.
> 
> Pasta was delicious and now little one wants ice cream, so off to the store are us.
> 
> May all have a wonderful night, as when we all wake up, Friday!




Love ice cream!!!! 

It is incredibly hard on patients in nursing homes and their families when no one can visit. I`m glad your mum had someone to visit from inside the home.....and your calls too would have been lovely for her. 






Vicki Rickerd said:


> Hope you get some drier weather soon. We are going to enjoy this nice break from the ick. Never see evenings like tonight in June.
> 
> 
> 
> All right all you all with the bacon, I'm on my way.
> 
> 
> 
> We had so much fun that decade.
> 
> 
> 
> Sending some good weather your way.  Until then just think of how warm you will be come September.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff is trying to walk back our gardening day. Oldest is at the lake and my youngest and houseguest are both working on Saturday. I think he just realized, he will be the one who has to help shovel all the dirt and mulch out of the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom still uses them.
> 
> 
> 
> I need a workout partner like you.
> 
> 
> 
> You have lysol? If you hear someone break into you house tonight and they are rummaging through your cabinets and they try to leave with your lysol, dont shoot me.




It`s good to know you can still buy those clips somewhere....I haven't seen them for the best part of 30 years.....but then I never looked I guess......

Yes, the 80`s were fun with a capital F!!!!! I loved that decade so much for the music, clothes, hair and George Michael  

Oh we need that good weather!!!! Have a great weekend...….






Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Only if you do better than my hubby. I attempted to take him with and after a half mile he said he was done and went back home. Not sure if it was the pace or me explaining to him how Disney needs to take reopening tips from universal....




First walk we did after being locked down for weeks about done us in!! We made the mstake of walking up into the woods and the first part is quite a steep hill......lol....I was whooped!!! 

But....lol.....yes it may have been the conversation with your DH.......when we get on our high horse about something they have the patience of saints…...






Monykalyn said:


> Staff are wearing masks, cleaning all the time of doors in lobby/activity area, the attendant at the pool also goes around and sprays down the chairs after guests leave them. Pool towels in villas only. Tables on activity patio spaced out, and reminders in lobby and lounge area to stay 6’ apart. The tables were all cleaned after guests left after activity too. The pool loungers are well spaced out and zip tied in pairs two on each side of a table with umbrella. Actually enjoying the spacing between loungers! The activity equipment is supposed to be returned to recreation office after use so it can be sanitized. No housekeeping but will drop whatever you need off outside door and then knock to let you know it’s there. Got a mixer today to make the mash potatoes, then used it to make brownies. I spilled my coffee on lanai the other day and they dropped off extra towels, cleaning cloths and a bottle labeled with peroxide cleaning spray (I think- trying to remember the label). The remotes were in bags- they were super duper clean. Obviously cleaned and sanitized and then put into the bags. Hand sanitizer by all doors, by the bathrooms at pools in the lobby area etc.
> Marriott has always been good about upkeep and cleanliness but this is really good. Between the super clean Universal parks and the resort - I feel as safe as I possibly could being out. I did wear mask on both grocery store runs- (about 50% customers in the stores were wearing masks,) but not around the resort. It’s really easy to be physically spaced with the resort at low occupancy.
> When crowds do eventually pick up I hope some procedures stay- like increased cleaning and sanitizing of chairs etc.




Sounds like they are doing a fabulous job with cleaning and keeping their standards high! 





Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Long day today. I finally got the sofa out of my house. Yay!!  Now I need to assemble the new elliptical.
> 
> I need to not say anything bad about my boss' husband for awhile. The other day he told me that if I could fix the mistakes he had made he would give me $25. I thought he was joking. Today when I got to work I found an envelope with my name on it and $25 inside.
> 
> Tonight we spent 2 hours working on a puzzle and got very little accomplished. This is our most challenging one yet.
> 
> 
> Do you get to relax some for the summer? Your schools get out much later than ours do.
> 
> 
> This time last year we were at Disneyland. I would really like to go back someday.
> 
> I wouldn't mind 7 hours of 80's music. I've even got B listening to some of it.
> 
> I had to look that up.
> 
> I think we are going to assemble it tomorrow.
> 
> I've never seen the original.
> 
> I never could get them to stay in my hair. My hair was too thick when I was younger.
> 
> A friend's mom used to do that. She bought a Disney annual pass and would walk the parks as her daily exercise. Her favorite was Animal Kingdom.
> 
> Ouch. Sorry to hear that. Hope it isn't too difficult to take care of.
> 
> Prayers for speedy healing.
> 
> I'm thinking that if we get to go to Busch Gardens soon, and have to wear masks, I should get some of the disposables.
> 
> That is so sad. I am surprised that my office hasn't had a huge increase in people wanting our services. I wonder how people with mental health issues are handling this crisis.
> 
> I'm O+ too.
> 
> 
> I have 3 cans all purchased before the panic buying started.
> 
> It is now midnight and I should probably get some sleep. I need to tey to take the cat to the vet agan tomorow to get his claws trimmed.



I haven't done a puzzle in years! Would have been when Kyle was younger. 

Yes, I can listen to 80`s music all day and frequently do.......most of it is so cheerful....although there were a few corkers in there.....hope you got some sleep. 





It is still pouring down here.......I think we need to find that Noah bloke and see if he still has room on that boat!!!! 

Last night was fun to be sitting in the inside looking out.....stormy weather made it look like a real winters night. 

Wind has decreased but rain is so heavy still. We were supposed to doing some volunteering today with the package drops, but friend txt us last night and said they`re ok for folks now. So, a day in the house for us. Will catch up on some housework and laundry......

No idea about food yet.....Kyle wants mac n cheese, but we might have steak......I`ll have a filet, Tom will have the T-bone....lunch is deli meats......maybe picnic style and we can all help ourselves to bits and pieces. We like that......

But.....Friday is here, and I still get that Friday feeling even after being retired early for many years....it never goes away...........hope my tea twin Lynne is enjoying a morning cup of tea soon.......breakfast tea for me this morning.....













































Have a fabulous Friday............​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, Schumi, second cup, as I always steep a large pot in the mornings.  I know I would enjoy having tea with you.  Hope your tea was warm on your rainy day.  I will send a paddle. LoL 

And yay!  I am certainly 



And to all the homies:


With that, have fun with your puzzle Charade, and yay for receiving a little money for helping. And ooh, did not know water ice was more a local thing. And unlike ice cream you can buy year round from a grocery store, our water ice places close by Halloween, and open around the first day of Spring. On a hot day, it is a sweet treat. I like a mix of lemon and cherry.

Yay for Kfish having kids enjoying summer break. While my kids are adults, I am so ready for summer fun.

Ah, time to see what for breakfast.  Eggs with peppers and cheese, if I can wake older one. He likes making breakfast.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## mckennarose

Monykalyn said:


> Pool towels in villas only.


Interesting.... so no key cards to get towels.  Do you return the towels to the towel bin at the pool, or use the same towels all week?


Monykalyn said:


> Marriott has always been good about upkeep and cleanliness but this is really good.


Yes, they've always been really good.  So has the Sheraton condos where we also like to stay.  I know they're owned by Marriott now too.


Monykalyn said:


> Got a mixer today to make the mash potatoes, then used it to make brownies.


Do they have the kitchen stocked with plates, cups, utensils and cookware like always?  I was wondering about that.


schumigirl said:


> I did didn`t I......love me some citrus fruits in my drinks.


I was referring to Grey Goose Le Citron, which you do need in a proper citrus fizzy drink.  


schumigirl said:


> Lettuce cups are all the rage now for folks that have to miss out on bread....you`re a trend setter...….


I do miss good Italian bread, but I know it's healthier in the long run too.
We've been having a lot of food trucks around since the virus closed businesses.  Cheese steaks, mac and cheese, Maryland crab, BBQ, perogies, wings, keilbasi, Polish, Italian, Dominican.... it's been nice to have easier access to finding them.  DH's employer has them a few times a week now and they're not hard to find other places either.


Lynne G said:


> And ooh, did not know water ice was more a local thing.


I think it's more of a Philly thing.  It's not easy to get up here either.  The closest we have is Rita's.  There was a thread on the DIS about a month ago about water ice.  I think someone from Philly area was asking if there's any in Disney and a lot of people didn't know what water ice is.  Someone posted they have a water ice cart in Disney Springs somewhere.  ????

A chilly start today at 63 currently.  But the sun is shining and it should get to the high 70's later.  We heard the brewery and BBQ place we like is now open for outdoor seating and taking reservations.  Not sure I'm ready yet!  

Did you all see that Florida and South Carolina's cases are raising pretty quickly?  We're still tempted to go in the Fall and we're definitely keeping an eye on it.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.....hope you enjoyed your tea.....I`m just about to make a pot for Tom and I with a mid afternoon scone. And yes, might need that paddle.....still raining. 


mrose…..missed that.....we`re not really big vodka drinkers.....very occasionally and usually Belvedere....in saying that....looking in the cabinets, we have more Grey Goose than Belvedere....lol.....

Love a good food truck!!! And you get much better ones over there than we get over here.....all those sound lovely! Enjoy that weekend coming up.......



Yes, it`s still raining!!! But......it is getting a little lighter...….I can see some bits of blue up there....not too much though. 

Lightning is forecast tomorrow, so not over yet.....

Time for a cuppa and scone.....not quite a full afternoon tea service.....but close enough......


----------



## Charade67

I feel like such a terible cat mom today. I need to take Casian for a nail trim, but have been having problems getting him to take the gabapentin so he will be relaxed at the vet's office. The last time I was there the vet suggested withholding his food in the morning until it was time to take the medication. I did that this morning and the poor kitty kept going over to where his food is supposed to be and staring at the empty space.  I did eventually get the medication into his food and he ate all of it. 



Lynne G said:


> And ooh, did not know water ice was more a local thing.





mckennarose said:


> I think it's more of a Philly thing. It's not easy to get up here either. The closest we have is Rita's. There was a thread on the DIS about a month ago about water ice. I think someone from Philly area was asking if there's any in Disney and a lot of people didn't know what water ice is. Someone posted they have a water ice cart in Disney Springs somewhere. ????


It looks like water ice is what we call Italian ice here. We used to have a Rita's, but it closed a few years ago. I guess there was too much competetion from all of the ice cream and frozen yogurt places. We seem to have an abundance of them for a city as small as ours. 


I'm amazed at how popular food trucks have gotten over the past few years. The best set up I have seen is when B and I went to NYC a few years ago. They had just about everything imaginable in one location. The first meal we had in NYC was crepes from a food truck.


----------



## keishashadow

TGIF 


Monykalyn said:


> is that the promised points for Rapid Rewards? I’m waiting too as if we all do get extra points flying to Orlando for Thanksgiving for a week.


Going from the rather ambiguous CV statement on their website, soon has been promised for at least month.  

Not sure if it will relate to current credits, CV only credits, or all credits going forward.  


Monykalyn said:


> Not from covid but loneliness- my last note last month noted he was depressed from the isolation and losing weight rapidly- nursing was outstanding with him but he just gave up. He’s a collateral loss from this forced lockdown. I know we need to protect our vulnerable but we’ve never stopped to ask if they WANT to be locked away, nor considered they may pass anyway...only from depression of locked away from family. Took wind out of me for a bit.


Sigh, going to guess he was a DNR otherwise ensure or a feeding tube until he had time to be counciled over the perhaps situation depression

Feel bad to have not see my Mom since middle of March.  Never, in a million years, did I think her having Alzheimer’s would be of any benefit. For lack of a better term, she has no concept of time.  I could have a week between visits and she thinks i’ve Just stepped out of her room.  I do thank God silently every time she knows who I am. 


mckennarose said:


> No fair teasing with Primantis!


I gave DH the sandwich first, then back into kitchen to dole out the pizza (of which I have an entire box left to reheat & share with DS when he picks up GD).  By the time I came back into the room, not a single morsel was left from the sandwich...i had hoped to mooch a fry or two, boo hoo.


Vicki Rickerd said:


> You have lysol? If you hear someone break into you house tonight and they are rummaging through your cabinets and they try to leave with your lysol, dont shoot me.


Hahaha i had the worst time with it early on, then snagged two mid day at WM in early May.  Dispatched that soon enough & it struck me to try the local Dollar General (yucky store) but, found another stash when the store opened.  I was good & didn’t horde.  

Every time i need to pick up an RX at CVS, call them first thing in the AM and inquire if any on the shelves.  They have held maximum of 1 when they do.

Family joke is i’m Their Lysol, TP & Clorox wipe pusher.

Clorox wipes, thankfully are back on S&S at amazon quite easily.  I had them in regular rotation before this mess started.

Now, if i can only find udon noodles in stock at any B&M store 


Charade67 said:


> I need to not say anything bad about my boss' husband for awhile. The other day he told me that if I could fix the mistakes he had made he would give me $25. I thought he was joking. Today when I got to work I found an envelope with my name on it and $25 inside.


It’s official, you now are a “consultant” 


mckennarose said:


> I was referring to Grey Goose Le Citron, which you do need in a proper citrus fizzy drink.


 It gives a nice contrast to fruity drinks too


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, lots of food trucks in the City, but none around my neighborhood.  Guess our township doesn’t like them.  

Never heard of a water ice truck in Disney Springs, but I tend to not walk all of DS, as not much I want to look at, or buy from. I do like going there for a stroll and eating a sandwich from Earl’s.

Hey Keisha, hope you are not in pain. Yeah, luckily, I had bought wipes from BJ’s, with a coupon, two weeks before empty shelves. Amazing to still see blank shelves in the cleaning aisles.

Ooh, a lovely sunny Friday. Think I need a walk today.


----------



## macraven

I'm behind in reading and posting here as have been tied up at home and busy on the boards.

Just wanted to stick my nose in here so you know I'm still around.
Miss chatting with all of youse....!


I always miss the fun here when I'm not able to be on.


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, always have good thoughts for you.


----------



## Sue M

Attempting a catch up, don’t know how much of a success it will be!  Tired tonight. To escape my construction zone I did a few errands then made some cottage cheese in the instant pot!  
Went out this evening for a walk. My eyes are dropping! 
Tomorrow is our wedding anniversary, 39 yrs. Just having small dinner at home with the kids. Ordering out Chinese. My youngest and her fiancé will pick it up on the way here as it’s near them. Restaurant isn’t open for dining in yet so we’ll take out. 
Another rainy day but cleared in the afternoon.

lol did I even send this?  Woke up and still on my phone


----------



## Charade67

The elliptical is ready for use.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne yes there are pros and cons of working from home. I think I’d miss the social aspect the most.
We never have to use bottled water here. The only bottled water I buy is Perrier because I enjoy fizzy water.

Charade I’ve finally been able to find the blue paper masks in the store. A drugstore here, London Drugs has a whole centre aisle full of masks, gloves, sanitizer etc! Although I have a few cloth ones I bought a box of paper ones in case we do go on our Aug wdw trip. Doubtful at this point but still haven’t canceled. No idea when our border will open and the feeling here is when it opens will have to quarantine when returning. That would be the nail on the coffin for us as dd can’t take 4 was off for a 2 week vacay.
There’s talk when the June 21 deadline comes it will be pushed to end of July. Our vacay is Aug 1

Schumi still trying to keep up with the dust lol. If I don’t it drives me crazy and feel like I’m choking on the dust.
Good choice for present!  New DVD will make everyone happy!

Now slowly travel is opening between provinces here. And actually between different areas within four province. It’s been hard between the BC/Alberta border as many in Alberta have vacation properties in BC.
It’s awful not to be able to see family esp if they fall ill. Hope you’re able to see your mom soon

Cheek still sore from dentist ugh. I think I may have bitten inside of cheek while it was frozen.

lynne I love the large porches, I’d love one too. Reminds me of my aunts house growing up. That was my downfall (no pun intended lol) when I fell. Was too busy admiring porches of the old heritage homes we were passing!
Sorry to hear you canceled Aug trip. But I think we’ll have to as well. Always hard.

KStarfish yay for another school year done. What a year! Crazy. Wish our weather was getting warmer. It was but now rain for days. It did clear up yesterday afternoon. Now back to the regular scheduled program.
We have been in stage 2 for awhile. A few weeks. I think there’s talk about stage 3 soon.
The spikes in the US are frightening.

MRose you can just park that truck by my house! I had not heard your opening is county by county? Here it’s provincial. Don’t know how county would work? If hair salons are open in one county but not yours, what’s stopping people from driving to where things are open?
Good to hear things are improving by you. Any large gatherings here have been canceled. Including cruise ships. We’re a big port for the Alaska cruiseason.

Elsaspirit welcome to my rainy world lol. I’m ready to grow gills. Yum to lobster anything! I’ll have to look for that at Costco. A few can’t hurt right? Not supposed to have pasta unless aldente but can’t imagine ravioli would be very good that way?

Yes, I think July 21? DL opens.

Schumi have to laugh at the road trip! One dd liked my music, the younger one, not so much. Always a battle for the tunes!

mcRose I don’t think I’ve ever tried Ethiopian food!

Monykalyn well, true enough about never opening borders if we wait till virus goes away, but opening when other countries are rising in rates isn’t good. Horrible situation.
Love the pool pic. Wishing I was there!

My youngest is always criticizing my driving ha! I taught her how to drive

MRose I had the perm in the 80’s lol! and yes Schumi I sure do remember those Banana clips!  And scrunchies!

I’m looking forward to being able to have friends over too! We can in small groups now outside. But not inside houses. I’m thinking a July 1 outside bbq would be nice for Canada Day! Providing weather is good.
Cold and wet here too. In low 60’s.

Keisha ouch on roots. Doesn’t sound nice. No plastic. It was more taking tiles out of the shower and that water proof board out. No drywall sanding. Still created dust everywhere.

Lynne I always enjoy a good T-Storm when I go back east! They’re rare here on the west coast.

Schumi I admit to clicking on the beach cam where we usually stay in Deerfield Beach when visiting my mom. Love that area and the tropical colour of the ocean.

Keisha that wound sounds gross! Poor GD. Hope it heals soon.

Monykalyn yup can set your watch to those Orlando showers! 10mi at Uni wow. But yeah I think my usual count is up there too. Hard now to get walking in here with all this rain. I’m definitely a fair weather walker! 
So sorry to hear about the resident passing away from loneliness. That’s heartbreaking. I agree they should have choices on if they want visitors or not.
It’s terrible for them and for family.

Vicki I have sprayed my mask with Microban. It’s a P&G product and no scent. I also use it to spray high touch areas etc.

Charade lol! That’s hilarious about bosses husband! 
I was at DL last May. Seems so long ago! But we will both get back! 
Ive never seen Bill & Ted either!

McRose I miss bread too.  Having burgers tonight, sans bun for me. For the most part I don’t mind following diabetes diet but do miss desserts and bread. Although I can have sourdough!  Within limits.  My grandma loved Maryland crab!

Keisha my mom had Alzheimer’s too. She lived so far away, in Florida and I’m in B.C. On west coast so all I could manage was 2x a year. But I could walk in one day and she would say, oh your here! Totally forgetting I was there every day during that visit. It did become a blessing.

Hi Mac !

Charade elliptical looks great!

I better get vacuuming and clearing off dining room table. 
It’s our Anniversary today, 39! Just celebrating at home with the daughters and fiancé. Youngest is bringing over Chinese from a restaurant near her that we really like. We were going to go there to eat but they aren’t open for dine in yet. 
Rainy Saturday. Looking at forecast can’t see any end!


----------



## macraven

Happy anniversary Sue!


----------



## Lynne G

Sue,



Wonderful, and always like a reason to celebrate.

Thinking pizza tonight.  Was a beautiful day.  Some mighty large fluffy clouds but gorgeous blue skies in between. 

Sue, I hope our borders open for you soon.  I am sorry to cancel August, but we all think too early to go.  I am keeping my September one though.  And we are still toying with our January cruise, I think we are going to move it to later in the year.  We do have some time to make that decision.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Woohoo its Friday. Best friday in a long time at work; I actually got to eat lunch. Do love Fridays and getting off 2 hours early.

Seriously questioning my outdoor work tomorrow. All the boys are gone and hubby is painting a car, so I am on my own. I have been scrapbooking our May 2019 Universal trip and really would rather work on that. Oh the joys of being an adult and feeling guilty if we do what we want to do instead of what we should do.

Jeff is putting steaks on the grill. Dont miss going to a restaurant, but I do miss someone making a drink for me.


----------



## Monykalyn

Few left at pool. Alysa wanted Mexican so her and DH went to get carry out. Have a gift card to On The Border - all those Months of online orders and I cashed some points in from CC lol. It’s been a sunny day with no rain today!



mckennarose said:


> Interesting.... so no key cards to get towels. Do you return the towels to the towel bin at the pool, or use the same towels all week?


 same towels but they happily drop bags off of more if you need. Washer and dryer in unit so not a biggie. Although we did get an extra bag as DH thought we were out for some reason. Think we have 20 pool towels for five of us currently


mckennarose said:


> Do they have the kitchen stocked with plates, cups, utensils and cookware like always? I was wondering about that.


 Fully stocked and real plates etc, saw a HK cart this am- they totally switch everything out between guests including the kitchen ware. Noticed no new peeps in those units but building on other side of pool now with occupancy- they seem to be rotating units so there is a longer gap before someone new goes into a previously occupied unit. 


keishashadow said:


> Sigh, going to guess he was a DNR otherwise ensure or a feeding tube until he had time to be counciled over the perhaps situation depression


 yeah he was, I had him on house shakes, fortified foods, medpass and he was on Remeron.  Now I’ve got residents who are with it claiming they need assistance to eat so they can go to do in room to eat - only the assist feeding residents are allowed to go to dining room for meals. These two rascals do not need assistance but they’ve found a loophole...and I’m about to tell my dietary manager make everyone an assist feed so we can start letting them out of their rooms. Our area is very low cases and no new ones for a while. 


keishashadow said:


> Feel bad to have not see my Mom since middle of March. Never, in a million years, did I think her having Alzheimer’s would be of any benefit. For lack of a better term, she has no concept of time. I could have a week between visits and she thinks i’ve Just stepped out of her room. I do thank God silently every time she knows who I am.


 Most of the dementia patients have been doing the best. Except for the ones who know their routine and know it’s disrupted just not sure how. Thankfully most are easily redirected. 


Sue M said:


> Tomorrow is our wedding anniversary, 39 yrs.


 Happy Anniversary!


Lynne G said:


> am keeping my September one though. And we are still toying with our January cruise, I think we are going to move it to later in the year. We do have some time to make that decision.


Yeah I need to move my cruise too. Or just cancel but I got a deal so hate to do that. But with France trip now next year funds may not be there for both.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Hey Keisha, hope you are not in pain. Yeah, luckily, I had bought wipes from BJ’s, with a coupon, two weeks before empty shelves. Amazing to still see blank shelves in the cleaning aisles.


I’ve been very lucky but thrilled to see reg dentist Monday so he can shore up the bonding.  





Sue M said:


> To escape my construction zone I did a few errands then made some cottage cheese in the instant pot!


That’s a thing, who knew.  A friend does make her own yogurt but old fashioned way


Charade67 said:


> The elliptical is ready for use.
> 
> View attachment 500668


That is a beast. Did it take loooong to assemble?


Sue M said:


> Keisha ouch on roots. Doesn’t sound nice. No plastic. It was more taking tiles out of the shower and that water proof board out. No drywall sanding. Still created dust everywhere.


Hopefully, not The sort of dust you’ll find for ages. Lol


Sue M said:


> Keisha that wound sounds gross! Poor GD. Hope it heals soon.


It really improved by time I checked this afternoon.  Hooray


Sue M said:


> Keisha my mom had Alzheimer’s too. She lived so far away, in Florida and I’m in B.C. On west coast so all I could manage was 2x a year. But I could walk in one day and she would say, oh your here! Totally forgetting I was there every day during that visit. It did become a blessing.


I remember you mentioning that, had to be difficult to live so far away. 


Sue M said:


> It’s our Anniversary today, 39! Just celebrating at home with the daughters and fiancé. Youngest is bringing over Chinese from a restaurant near her that we really like. We were going to go there to eat but they aren’t open for dine in yet.


Sounds lovely, enjoy!  


Lynne G said:


> I am sorry to cancel August, but we all think too early to go. I am keeping my September one though. And we are still toying with our January cruise, I think we are going to move it to later in the year. We do have some time to make that decision.


I’m still hanging in there, but now cancellable everything. Going to book a fallback week at Myrtle Beach but just saw SC is now a hot zone too


Vicki Rickerd said:


> I have been scrapbooking our May 2019 Universal trip and really would rather work on that. Oh the joys of being an adult and feeling guilty if we do what we want to do instead of what we should do.


I admire people who have the patience to scrapbook


Monykalyn said:


> only the assist feeding residents are allowed to go to dining room for meals. These two rascals do not need assistance but they’ve found a loophole...and I’m about to tell my dietary manager make everyone an assist feed so we can start letting them out of their rooms. Our area is very low cases and no new ones for a while.


That’s quite funny. Same at my mom’s nursing home re meals. 


Monykalyn said:


> Most of the dementia patients have been doing the best. Except for the ones who know their routine and know it’s disrupted just not sure how. Thankfully most are easily redirected.


Just had the weekly call from the home, interesting   That The nurse made the same comment to me


----------



## mckennarose

Went to make a trip to the grocery store today and wound up at Old Navy.  Stores are opening and by the looks of some things, you would think we already were green.  There were long lines to get into TJ Maxx, Best Buy, The Shoe Dept just by those that I passed.  I wanted to check if Pier 1 was open since they were going to liquidate their stock, and they were, but the line wrapped around the building!  No way was I going to stand out there for an hour or so to get in.  Sigh....  I'll wait until another morning and pop over.

But Old Navy advertised those linen shorts for half off and I managed to get the very last one in my size and exact color I wanted.  There were only two total shorts left on the entire rack, all sizes, and one was mine.  I love my linen pants and my linen shorts and couldn't pass it up.  And the dressing rooms were open, which was kinda weird to see.  It was strange to be back in a clothing store again and I was a little edgy about it.  But we treated it like a trip to the grocery store, paid attention to how close people were, used hand sanitizer, etc.  Masks are still mandatory so everyone had them on everywhere.  I did notice some people waiting in the lines to get in the stores didn't have their masks on, but had them in their hands.

I will say that I'm glad NY is going down in numbers too because the NY plates were everywhere in the store parking lots.

We got to the store finally and stocked up on fresh veggies and fruits.  I made the baby bok choy I bought for dinner with turkey burgers.  All in all a productive afternoon.


keishashadow said:


> By the time I came back into the room, not a single morsel was left from the sandwich...i had hoped to mooch a fry or two, boo hoo.


Oh no!   Maybe you can get him to grab another for you this weekend... hint, hint...


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, lots of food trucks in the City, but none around my neighborhood. Guess our township doesn’t like them.


I wish they would come closer to the neighborhood, but for now they stay near the businesses.  It's for the best, since who knows how many people would line up.... just by looking at the line for the ice cream truck when it happens to wander this way!


macraven said:


> Miss chatting with all of youse....!





Sue M said:


> made some cottage cheese in the instant pot!


Ohh, that's interesting!  I never thought of doing that.  I'll have to look into it.


Sue M said:


> Tomorrow is our wedding anniversary, 39 yrs


Happy Anniversary!!  



Sue M said:


> I had not heard your opening is county by county?


Yes, it's county by county in PA.  We got the news today that our county goes green next Friday.  I don't agree with the criteria, but things are improving so we'll see how this goes.  My family member who works in the nursing home has to get tested, as Wolf wants all the nursing homes tested by July-something.  She said she bets the numbers will go up, just by the fact that they are actually testing everyone in the nursing homes.  It will be interesting to see.


Sue M said:


> If hair salons are open in one county but not yours, what’s stopping people from driving to where things are open?


Nothing.  People were/are doing it now.  My SIL's family went to another county (green) last weekend for dinner.  We haven't done that at all.



Vicki Rickerd said:


> Oh the joys of being an adult and feeling guilty if we do what we want to do instead of what we should do


Isn't that the truth!  But treat yourself and don't give it another thought.


Monykalyn said:


> Fully stocked and real plates etc, saw a HK cart this am- they totally switch everything out between guests including the kitchen ware. Noticed no new peeps in those units but building on other side of pool now with occupancy- they seem to be rotating units so there is a longer gap before someone new goes into a previously occupied unit.


That is very reassuring!  I was wondering how they were handling the dishes/cups, etc.  Did they have a coffee maker like normal?  I'm trying to think of things we might need in case we do decide to go in a few months.


----------



## keishashadow

mckennarose said:


> That is very reassuring! I was wondering how they were handling the dishes/cups, etc. Did they have a coffee maker like normal? I'm trying to think of things we might need in case we do decide to go in a few months.


Im curious to hear how Monyk’s unit was handled too!  Let me jump in to share mine, will be interesting to compare.  Hoping her experience was a bit different 

We we in one of the 4 star resorts in MB with stellar ratings. Booked a studio type set up with a full refrigerator, electric range & MW along with a coffee pot & toaster.  DS’s family had a larger, 3 room unit but the same kitchen complement.  

The way the other guests were acting at the resort and when we were out, you’d think the other visitors had never heard of the virus.  Only saw a handful of masks all week & majority of them were pulled down under their respective noses.   I found myself holding my breath on multiple occasions & trying to convince myself that would help the cause.

I refuse to cook on vacation but will do takeout & reheat leftovers from dinner.  I brought disposable everything along for kitchen...couple of different types of plates, cutlery etc.  Did nuke a couple of starbucks type cup of water to plop their brand of mocha instant into each day.  Did the trick just fine.

I seriously spent a good hour sanitizing our unit upon arrival, even the balcony.  probably the first time I left a unit cleaner when i left.  Elected to forego housekeeping each day too.  Was supposed to receive a bag of towels on door handle each day.  Only one pkg appeared, had to call & remind them otherwise & they eventually showed up, but often after 11 pm.  Thank God for pool towels!

What did annoy me was there were multiple signs posted prominently that only 3 people or 1 group of people at a time on each of the 4 elevators & masks were clearly stated to be worn...of course both edicts were disregarded.  All lip service to adhere to having a CV policy in force for the website IMO


----------



## Sue M

Thank you all for the Anniversary wishes!  My youngest and her fiancé were supposed to pick up the Chinese take out since it was close to their place. She pulls in the driveway and gets out of her car.....Empty handed. I ask where’s the food?    She forgot!  Lol!  So back out they went to get it. Nice evening. They left early, dd leaving at 6am camping with a girlfriend.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Sue M said:


> Thank you all for the Anniversary wishes!  My youngest and her fiancé were supposed to pick up the Chinese take out since it was close to their place. She pulls in the driveway and gets out of her car.....Empty handed. I ask where’s the food?    She forgot!  Lol!  So back out they went to get it. Nice evening. They left early, dd leaving at 6am camping with a girlfriend.



Glad you had a nice evening!!! Good dinner also!!

We tried a new Mexican restaurant tonight, I have to say that it was excellent, sometimes I  don’t look forward to this type of food because it always seems I can eat it then be hungry a short time later.......

Me and 17 year old both ordered steak fajitas.......wow steak was perfect and seasoned great, peppers were awesome, wife and youngest got beef burritos and we had a fried ice cream for dessert, only one other couple was there in the restaurant as we enjoyed the Mariachi Band playing..........

We even requested some songs from Disney’s Coco and they hit all the marks, such a great evening........it’s great to basically get a restaurant to yourself!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

a quick Friday night stop in. I will have to read and do some catching up. Busy week at work, and we decided last minute to make a long weekend and head to visit the kids and grandbaby . Do we left yesterday afternoon and will leave Sunday morning.  They change so fast.  She will be 5 months soon and has changed so much in a month since we last seen her.  

The weather here is not and beautiful...at home...rain rain rain, and cold.  So I'm soaking up all the sun and warmth.  Had some heavy thunder storms roll through both yesterday and today late in the day.    Hopefully tomorrow no late afternoon storm.  

Hope everyone is well...can't wait to do a little back reading tomorrow over my morning coffee.  
Have a great evening everyone


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> The elliptical is ready for use.
> 
> View attachment 500668




Oh enjoy using that Charade....doesn't really look too much like an instrument of torture......





Sue M said:


> Although I have a few cloth ones I bought a box of paper ones in case we do go on our Aug wdw trip. Doubtful at this point but still haven’t canceled. No idea when our border will open and the feeling here is when it opens will have to quarantine when returning. That would be the nail on the coffin for us as dd can’t take 4 was off for a 2 week vacay.
> There’s talk when the June 21 deadline comes it will be pushed to end of July. Our vacay is Aug 1
> 
> Schumi still trying to keep up with the dust lol. If I don’t it drives me crazy and feel like I’m choking on the dust.
> Good choice for present!  New DVD will make everyone happy!
> 
> Now slowly travel is opening between provinces here. And actually between different areas within four province. It’s been hard between the BC/Alberta border as many in Alberta have vacation properties in BC.
> It’s awful not to be able to see family esp if they fall ill. Hope you’re able to see your mom soon
> 
> Cheek still sore from dentist ugh. I think I may have bitten inside of cheek while it was frozen.
> 
> Schumi have to laugh at the road trip! One dd liked my music, the younger one, not so much. Always a battle for the tunes!
> 
> MRose I had the perm in the 80’s lol! and yes Schumi I sure do remember those Banana clips!  And scrunchies!
> 
> I’m looking forward to being able to have friends over too! We can in small groups now outside. But not inside houses. I’m thinking a July 1 outside bbq would be nice for Canada Day! Providing weather is good.
> Cold and wet here too. In low 60’s.
> 
> I better get vacuuming and clearing off dining room table.
> It’s our Anniversary today, 39! Just celebrating at home with the daughters and fiancé. Youngest is bringing over Chinese from a restaurant near her that we really like. We were going to go there to eat but they aren’t open for dine in yet.
> Rainy Saturday. Looking at forecast can’t see any end!




Sue, really hope you don't have to cancel the August trip! It`s not a nice thought at all. I agree, for folks not able to travel over borders, it`s a dreadful time. Although Scotland/England have no actual manned border, they are doing number plate checks on some cars, and you`re being stopped and asked if your journey is necessary.....we`d be stopped if we did cross I`ll bet. But, if mum or anyone in my family took ill, It would be nigh on impossible to not go up. 

Oh dust when you have workers in is the worst!!! 

I still see scrunchies around....but banana clips, haven`t in years maybe because it`s not 1983 anymore......lol.......hope you can have a gathering for Canada day....yes, we still can`t have gatherings inside....but we hope!!! I think my gang are all pinning their hopes now July 4th will happen......the realistic side of me isn't sure. 

And maybe a day late.....but the sentiment is there.....



​







Vicki Rickerd said:


> Woohoo its Friday. Best friday in a long time at work; I actually got to eat lunch. Do love Fridays and getting off 2 hours early.
> 
> Seriously questioning my outdoor work tomorrow. All the boys are gone and hubby is painting a car, so I am on my own. I have been scrapbooking our May 2019 Universal trip and really would rather work on that. Oh the joys of being an adult and feeling guilty if we do what we want to do instead of what we should do.
> 
> Jeff is putting steaks on the grill. Dont miss going to a restaurant, but I do miss someone making a drink for me.




lol....Tom and I work that one out.....he cooks the steaks and I do the drinks...….his steaks are always perfect, my drinks are always lush!!!! Works for us ...….yes, not missing the restaurant experience, but missing the friends we see there....I did make up some rum mules last night....and they did have a kick and a half!!!!

Enjoy the scrapbooking and have a lovely weekend...….






keishashadow said:


> I’ve been very lucky but thrilled to see reg dentist Monday so he can shore up the bonding.
> That’s a thing, who knew.  A friend does make her own yogurt but old fashioned way
> 
> It really improved by time I checked this afternoon.  Hooray
> 
> I remember you mentioning that, had to be difficult to live so far away.
> 
> Sounds lovely, enjoy!
> 
> I’m still hanging in there, but now cancellable everything. Going to book a fallback week at Myrtle Beach but just saw SC is now a hot zone too



Is that the original Dr Death????? lol.....he does sound so lovely though.....it`s nice to know he sees you when you need him.  

Glad GD leg is healing up nicely, sounded a nasty one! 

Cancelling is dreadful.....hope the end of the month trip goes ahead...sounds like it`ll be beautiful.....hope numbers drop too. 

Oh we finally watched Knives Out last night...….we actually enjoyed it! I have only ever seen Daniel Craig in Bond or the Dragon Tattoo movie.....but he pulled off the dark humour well. I`m told Capt America was in it...… Don`t really watch those movies....I would have recognised Iron Man if he had been in it.....I like RDJ!!!






mckennarose said:


> Went to make a trip to the grocery store today and wound up at Old Navy.  Stores are opening and by the looks of some things, you would think we already were green.  There were long lines to get into TJ Maxx, Best Buy, The Shoe Dept just by those that I passed.  I wanted to check if Pier 1 was open since they were going to liquidate their stock, and they were, but the line wrapped around the building!  No way was I going to stand out there for an hour or so to get in.  Sigh....  I'll wait until another morning and pop over.
> 
> But Old Navy advertised those linen shorts for half off and I managed to get the very last one in my size and exact color I wanted.  There were only two total shorts left on the entire rack, all sizes, and one was mine.  I love my linen pants and my linen shorts and couldn't pass it up.  And the dressing rooms were open, which was kinda weird to see.  It was strange to be back in a clothing store again and I was a little edgy about it.  But we treated it like a trip to the grocery store, paid attention to how close people were, used hand sanitizer, etc.  Masks are still mandatory so everyone had them on everywhere.  I did notice some people waiting in the lines to get in the stores didn't have their masks on, but had them in their hands.
> 
> I will say that I'm glad NY is going down in numbers too because the NY plates were everywhere in the store parking lots.
> 
> Nothing.  People were/are doing it now.  My SIL's family went to another county (green) last weekend for dinner.  We haven't done that at all.




I don't think I`ve ever been in an Old Navy store? I remember seeing one in Long Island a couple of times we were visiting out there....I think. 

Clothes stores are opening Monday here I think, but no changing rooms and extended return dates. 

Yes, in no real hurry to go to a restaurant....although we can`t yet anyway....lol......but I agree it`s good to see NY numbers go down, they had the most dreadful death rate! 






Sue M said:


> Thank you all for the Anniversary wishes!  My youngest and her fiancé were supposed to pick up the Chinese take out since it was close to their place. She pulls in the driveway and gets out of her car.....Empty handed. I ask where’s the food?    She forgot!  Lol!  So back out they went to get it. Nice evening. They left early, dd leaving at 6am camping with a girlfriend.




lol......so funny!!!! Glad you got your food in the end though.....hope it was a lot of fun! 39 years is something to celebrate!!! 






Pumpkin1172 said:


> a quick Friday night stop in. I will have to read and do some catching up. Busy week at work, and we decided last minute to make a long weekend and head to visit the kids and grandbaby . Do we left yesterday afternoon and will leave Sunday morning.  They change so fast.  She will be 5 months soon and has changed so much in a month since we last seen her.
> 
> The weather here is not and beautiful...at home...rain rain rain, and cold.  So I'm soaking up all the sun and warmth.  Had some heavy thunder storms roll through both yesterday and today late in the day.    Hopefully tomorrow no late afternoon storm.
> 
> Hope everyone is well...can't wait to do a little back reading tomorrow over my morning coffee.
> Have a great evening everyone



Enjoy that little grandbaby and all the cuddles!!! Yes, they change so much in a short time and a month, yes, you`ll see a difference. Glad you have some lovely weather too.....have a lovely weekend Pumpkin......



mac.....know you have been busy, but we always like to see you post......don't keep too busy….we all need that down time...… 
Bacon up soon...….. 





I`m like a broken record....but it`s still raining.

We had a reprieve for a few hours last night......when the Fog came in!!! Couldn`t see a thing outside, it really looked like a winters night in November and not June! Heard the rain start around 2am again....it was heavy! 

It`s supposed to be on this morning then it`ll brighten up...I`ll believe it when I see it.....

Bacon and maybe pancakes this morning.....just me for pancakes apparently......and huge pot of tea. 

No idea if we`re doing anything today....looking at the rain right now, I doubt it. 

Still working my way through the thousands of real photos I have in boxes upstairs. Trying to scan them all, well, all the good ones......but it`s a lifetimes job I believe. 

Usually a pizza night, but we have some lovely charcuterie and shrimp so think we`ll go for that tonight.....maybe make some rosemary bread......


























Hope you have a lovely Saturday...........
​


----------



## Lynne G

What a beautiful morning! Sun out, beautiful blue sky, and 57 out. Decided to do an early morning walk as so refreshing and clean feeling with a light wind. No high humidity, so absolutely a perfect Saturday start.

Time for tea, and at my DSis’s home, so on her large deck off the back of her home, I am enjoying my tea cup while hearing the birds having their morning discussions in the woods just past the mowed part of the property.

Yum, I like Chinese and Mexican food. Glad to hear Sue and family finally got their meal, and nice meal was eaten by DisneyLife and family. While no open restaurants are allowed yet, some are now serving outside. And with weather like we are having today, one of these days, we may try outdoor dining, if the weather is nice out.

Pumpkin, busy you are, and aww, cute grand baby and sweet already 5 months old. Enjoy the sun, as your weather sounds not so nice. Hope the coffee is hot and plentiful.

Ah, Schumi is already enjoying her afternoon, yum breakfast, and hope your weather improves too.  Fog, ooh you are really getting ready for HHN.  LoL

With that, Vicki is happy scrapbooking, and yay, as hope you do get away for Halloween at Universal this fall, and your are feeling well.  

Mac, hoping to see you in the Fall, and sending more good thoughts your way.

Super duper Saturday homies.  Good Morning and Good Afternoon.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.....what a beautiful day you have there! It’s lovely to be able to take advantage of it......an early morning walk sounds perfect. Enjoy eating alfresco if you get the chance......

We are surrounded by trees and birds too.....and those tiny little birds are so loud at times!!! I think we have a nest of Robin red breasts in one of our trees right now.....well, the guy who looks after our garden thinks so.....I wouldn’t have a clue!! Have a lovely day....




Yes, it does feel a bit HHN like today.....fog comes and goes....we’re just happy to see the rain stop! No plans to walk now as it’s just too damp. 

I was vetoed on the charcuterie option for dinner tonight.......so pizza it is......no complaints here. Will open a nice bottle of red I think. And maybe another movie hopefully.......

Chatted to one of my brothers earlier......not much going on up there either. 

Fresh pot of tea time.......


----------



## mckennarose

keishashadow said:


> The way the other guests were acting at the resort and when we were out, you’d think the other visitors had never heard of the virus. Only saw a handful of masks all week & majority of them were pulled down under their respective noses.


Oh wow!  Maybe that's why they're having a sudden surge of cases?  Are masks mandatory in SC?
I'm seeing more and more people wearing their masks down below their noses too.  I really don't know what going green next week is supposed to look like in regard to masks.   I should probably look that up.



keishashadow said:


> I refuse to cook on vacation but will do takeout & reheat leftovers from dinner. I brought disposable everything along for kitchen...couple of different types of plates, cutlery etc.


That's what we do too.  I usually don't cook on vacay either but we do heat leftovers and bring breakfast foods and/or buy little snacks like meats, cheese and crackers to eat by the pool or on the balcony.  And we do use the fridge for drinks. That's why I like a condo with a full kitchen.


keishashadow said:


> All lip service to adhere to having a CV policy in force for the website IMO


That's disappointing.  


Sue M said:


> Empty handed. I ask where’s the food?  She forgot! Lol! So back out they went to get it. Nice evening


Oh no!  I'm glad you got it sorted out and had a lovely evening!


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We even requested some songs from Disney’s Coco and they hit all the marks, such a great evening........it’s great to basically get a restaurant to yourself!!!!!!!!


That sounds like fun!  I love Mexican food!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Busy week at work, and we decided last minute to make a long weekend and head to visit the kids and grandbaby . Do we left yesterday afternoon and will leave Sunday morning.


Have a great visit!


schumigirl said:


> I don't think I`ve ever been in an Old Navy store? I remember seeing one in Long Island a couple of times we were visiting out there....I think.


It's nothing special and really just a casual clothing store, but I love their linen pants and shorts for spring/summer.  They're soooo comfortable and affordable.


----------



## Charade67

Good moning everyone. Another Saturday of absolutely nothing to do. 



Sue M said:


> I was at DL last May. Seems so long ago! But we will both get back!


 We were there in June. I thought it was going to be an one and done vacation, but now I would like to go back again. 



Sue M said:


> It’s our Anniversary today, 39!


 Happy anniversary. 



Vicki Rickerd said:


> Seriously questioning my outdoor work tomorrow. All the boys are gone and hubby is painting a car, so I am on my own. I have been scrapbooking our May 2019 Universal trip and really would rather work on that. Oh the joys of being an adult and feeling guilty if we do what we want to do instead of what we should do.


 I would take advantage of the quiet time and work on the scrapbook. I tried to do scrapbooking years ago, but just don't have the patience and creativity it takes. 



keishashadow said:


> That is a beast. Did it take loooong to assemble?


 It took a little less than 2 hours which included unpacking. It was packed very well.  The best part was that the hardware was packed in individual baggies based on the assembly steps. No trying to sort through a hundred, screws, nuts and bolts trying to find the correct pieces. 



keishashadow said:


> I refuse to cook on vacation but will do takeout & reheat leftovers from dinner.


Same here. Dh takes it a step further and won't even reheat leftovers.



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We tried a new Mexican restaurant tonight, I have to say that it was excellent, sometimes I don’t look forward to this type of food because it always seems I can eat it then be hungry a short time later.......
> 
> Me and 17 year old both ordered steak fajitas.......wow steak was perfect and seasoned great, peppers were awesome, wife and youngest got beef burritos and we had a fried ice cream for dessert, only one other couple was there in the restaurant as we enjoyed the Mariachi Band playing..........
> 
> We even requested some songs from Disney’s Coco and they hit all the marks, such a great evening........it’s great to basically get a restaurant to yourself!!!!!!!!


Sounds like an awesome experience. My family loves Mexican food. We probably eat at our favorite restaurant far too often.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Busy week at work, and we decided last minute to make a long weekend and head to visit the kids and grandbaby . Do we left yesterday afternoon and will leave Sunday morning. They change so fast. She will be 5 months soon and has changed so much in a month since we last seen her.


Enjoy your weekend with the grandbaby.



schumigirl said:


> Oh enjoy using that Charade....doesn't really look too much like an instrument of torture......


 I used it yesterday and it's not bad at all. Very esay on my knees. 



schumigirl said:


> Oh we finally watched Knives Out last night...….we actually enjoyed it! I have only ever seen Daniel Craig in Bond or the Dragon Tattoo movie.....but he pulled off the dark humour well. I`m told Capt America was in it...…


 Yes, Chris Evans was one of the main characters. It was weird seeing him playing a character like that after watching him as Captain America for all those years. 



mckennarose said:


> I'm seeing more and more people wearing their masks down below their noses too.


And  hanging off theIr chin. I think I would rather they just not wear one. We are supposed to be wearing masks indoors, but I have noticed that a lot of people still aren't wearing them, and I doubt that many people have actual medical conditions that prevent them from wearing one. 

I need to go figure out something to do today. It is going to be a realy nice day, but most outdoor venues are still closed.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

keishashadow said:


> I admire people who have the patience to scrapbook



In really started scrappin as just a social thing, going to crops with the girls and family. Now I have a table set up and I just work on it a little at a time. I find it relaxing, tho a bit frustrating as I am not creative at all. I do find joy in looking back through all the pictures



mckennarose said:


> Old Navy advertised those linen shorts for half off and I managed to get the very last one in my size and exact color I wanted.



Sounds like you scored. Yay!



keishashadow said:


> Only saw a handful of masks all week & majority of them were pulled down under their respective noses.



That is so disheartening. Everything will be totally open soon and people seemingly think the virus has magically disappeared.



Sue M said:


> Thank you all for the Anniversary wishes!



Happy Anniversary. Sounds like you had a lovely evening.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> we decided last minute to make a long weekend and head to visit the kids and grandbaby



I think you win the best weekend contest. ❤Babies❤



schumigirl said:


> his steaks are always perfect, my drinks are always lush



Can I make a reservation?


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> It's nothing special and really just a casual clothing store, but I love their linen pants and shorts for spring/summer.  They're soooo comfortable and affordable.



Ah gotcha.......I must have a look next time I see one.






Charade67 said:


> It took a little less than 2 hours which included unpacking. It was packed very well.  The best part was that the hardware was packed in individual baggies based on the assembly steps. No trying to sort through a hundred, screws, nuts and bolts trying to find the correct pieces.
> 
> Same here. Dh takes it a step further and won't even reheat leftovers.
> 
> I used it yesterday and it's not bad at all. Very esay on my knees.
> 
> Yes, Chris Evans was one of the main characters. It was weird seeing him playing a character like that after watching him as Captain America for all those years.




Glad it was an easy job to put together.....and hope you enjoy using it.......it’s always easier to do if it’s fun!!

I was never a fan of Chris Evans so never thrilled to see him in a movie, but he was hardly in this one.

Leftovers aren’t a thing in our home either........we just don‘t tend to do that. But taking home left over food from restaurants isn’t the norm over here usually anyway. It’s far more popular in the US.






Vicki Rickerd said:


> That is so disheartening. Everything will be totally open soon and people seemingly think the virus has magically disappeared.
> 
> Can I make a reservation?




Anytime Vicki.....you’d be most welcome!!! Tom does cook a mean steak!!

Yes, I think some folks think it’s just disappeared already.....a few things open up and makes folks comfortable. I’m all for getting back to normal, but with caution.





Well, we ended up going walking along the beach today......it was hot and chilly at the same time.......I can see why they forecast a thunderstorm.

Very humid, but as we walked on the sand, the fog intermittently came in and that’s when it went chilly.....and quite eerie as it was so still. But it was nice and blew the cobwebs off us after being stuck in during those many days of rain.

Pizza was lovely too.......they were a bit mean on the jalapeños tonight, unusual for them, but I always have plenty of jars in stock here, so added a few of my own. Plenty chicken and pineapple though!

Movie and wine tonight.......and looking out it’s still foggy.


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne what a beautiful day!
DisneyLife-we had Mexican too but it was just meh-From On the Border as I had gift card.
Pumpkin Grandbaby sounds adorable!
DHs oldest and family here for the night-we rented them a studio for tonight. So we’ve enjoyed the pool until afternoon storm, then played game on patio while enjoying the ice cream, then Bingo with activities, and now most are off to the mini golf.  I’m chilling in lounge area off lobby until pool opens up- if it does. 



mckennarose said:


> That is very reassuring! I was wondering how they were handling the dishes/cups, etc. Did they have a coffee maker like normal? I'm trying to think of things we might need in case we do decide to go in a few months.


 Coffee maker (bring filters for basket and your brand of coffee), blender, toaster, knives, cutting board, pots, pans, a couple baking dishes and some larger size Tupperware containers. Our unit has stackable washer and dryer too.


keishashadow said:


> What did annoy me was there were multiple signs posted prominently that only 3 people or 1 group of people at a time on each of the 4 elevators & masks were clearly stated to be worn


 signs here too, for one person per elevator car or one family group. We are on 2 nd floor so I just use stairs. Staff mostly good about masks on - have seen them when far away from people with them off or hanging off ear outside.  That I don’t mind at all as it’s hot and if no one is near take the break. Much busier today but I heard a couple people say they are just here for weekend. Hoping Monday is back to quieter (yeah I’m turning into “get off my lawn” person)


mckennarose said:


> That's what we do too. I usually don't cook on vacay either but we do heat leftovers and bring breakfast foods and/or buy little snacks like meats, cheese and crackers to eat by the pool or on the balcony. And we do use the fridge for drinks. That's why I like a condo with a full kitchen.


I do minimal cooking on vacation but this is really more of a “work in different spot” thing than vacation. So we’ve cooked a lot more. Grilled burgers and hot dogs for lunch today. Not sure about dinner- maybe takeout somewhere unless everyone else really wants to go out.  I’d rather grab carry out and stay in. We do have an actual vacation end of month so attempting to keep expenses down now. Plus we can have cocktails and not have to have a couple designated drivers.


----------



## Sue M

DisneyLife your Mexican meal sounds great!  We had a great Mexican place in town. The food is still good, but not great since they started pre plating dishes and reheating them. You can tell.

Pumpkin enjoy those grand babies!

Schumi it will be sad to have to cancel. But it’s looking more and more like it will happen. They keep extending closure. This one ends 6/21 and there’s already talk it will be extended again till July 21. But this time they’re giving exemptions to Immediate families to come into Canada to see spouse, child, parents. However they will have to quarantine 14 days. 
It doesn’t hurt me to wait till the end, maybe till this next closure July 21, is set to open. 
But part of me is afraid of this virus, numbers are spiking in the US, and we’ve been able to keep numbers down. Ugh. The quandary.

Will hope we both have sunny days so we can have our July celebrations!

We enjoyed Knives Out too!

Lynne beautiful morning pics!  I can send you some gloomy grey ones lol!
Yes our Chinese take out was good. But it’s always better at the restaurant served piping hot. 

McRose yeah I get really annoyed when I see people wearing a mask the wrong way with nose sticking out. What’s that supposed to prove?  Grrr
I just read a scary article on Covid that it is changing and doing better at being able to grab on. I will keep wearing masks in stores 
I’m going to have to go to Old Navy now to check the linen pants!  

Charade I remember we were at DL a few weeks apart.  I’ve been a few times and really enjoy it. Maybe next time I’ll take a few more days and do what you did and explore some areas.


Vicki thanks for the Anniversary wishes. I’d be cautious about the opening up. Especially as the virus could be mutating. We know so little. 
We are a little slower about opening and each little step we pause to see the numbers. If they stay low we’ll go on to next step. 

Schumi a walk along the beach sounds lovely. If this awful weather clears I’m going to next week. Get out from construction zone!  A nice walk along the beach will be calming!

Well despite my daughters oops about dinner everything was still nice.  Although the food was good it’s always better at the restaurant. One day!
Reprieve from bathroom construction for the weekend. Tonight it’s my husband’s brother’s birthday. Well not exactly his birthday is Monday but we’re having him for dinner tonight.  

with that I better start getting things ready for tonight. Bbq burgers, salad, some sort of potato. Key lime pie dessert. 
Bacon was on breakfast menu!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Sue M said:


> DisneyLife your Mexican meal sounds great!  We had a great Mexican place in town. The food is still good, but not great since they started pre plating dishes and reheating them. You can tell.
> 
> Pumpkin enjoy those grand babies!
> 
> Schumi it will be sad to have to cancel. But it’s looking more and more like it will happen. They keep extending closure. This one ends 6/21 and there’s already talk it will be extended again till July 21. But this time they’re giving exemptions to Immediate families to come into Canada to see spouse, child, parents. However they will have to quarantine 14 days.
> It doesn’t hurt me to wait till the end, maybe till this next closure July 21, is set to open.
> But part of me is afraid of this virus, numbers are spiking in the US, and we’ve been able to keep numbers down. Ugh. The quandary.
> 
> Will hope we both have sunny days so we can have our July celebrations!
> 
> We enjoyed Knives Out too!
> 
> Lynne beautiful morning pics!  I can send you some gloomy grey ones lol!
> Yes our Chinese take out was good. But it’s always better at the restaurant served piping hot.
> 
> McRose yeah I get really annoyed when I see people wearing a mask the wrong way with nose sticking out. What’s that supposed to prove?  Grrr
> I just read a scary article on Covid that it is changing and doing better at being able to grab on. I will keep wearing masks in stores
> I’m going to have to go to Old Navy now to check the linen pants!
> 
> Charade I remember we were at DL a few weeks apart.  I’ve been a few times and really enjoy it. Maybe next time I’ll take a few more days and do what you did and explore some areas.
> 
> 
> Vicki thanks for the Anniversary wishes. I’d be cautious about the opening up. Especially as the virus could be mutating. We know so little.
> We are a little slower about opening and each little step we pause to see the numbers. If they stay low we’ll go on to next step.
> 
> Schumi a walk along the beach sounds lovely. If this awful weather clears I’m going to next week. Get out from construction zone!  A nice walk along the beach will be calming!
> 
> Well despite my daughters oops about dinner everything was still nice.  Although the food was good it’s always better at the restaurant. One day!
> Reprieve from bathroom construction for the weekend. Tonight it’s my husband’s brother’s birthday. Well not exactly his birthday is Monday but we’re having him for dinner tonight.
> 
> with that I better start getting things ready for tonight. Bbq burgers, salad, some sort of potato. Key lime pie dessert.
> Bacon was on breakfast menu!



Oh that’s not good......

Wonderful day at the lake today!

Just got home and did a little bike ride even.....

Steaks are seasoned and getting ready for the grill, we’ll have grilled corn on the cob and potato salad and some pasta my wife will do and cheesecake....!

I’ll have some rum and whiskey meantime. 



Tell you what Sue if you’re ever in our area, meet us at the restaurant and the meal is on us!!!!! How’s that!!!?

It’s called Andres Tortillery


----------



## keishashadow

Youngest DS spent the day here today. Nice to have his company. Made his favorites, Japanese mushroom & chicken soup & a nice, colorful chicken stir fry  trying to incorporate more veggies & chopped up a fresh pineapple to toss in too. Yummie but stuffed. The only part of meal that was subpar were the egg rolls, frozen, off brand.  Have never really found ones that are decent

I’m woefully backed up responding to emails this week. Might take a nice cold beverage to entice me to roll up my sleeves


schumigirl said:


> Is that the original Dr Death????? lol.....he does sound so lovely though.....it`s nice to know he sees you when you need him.


Yes, the man is such a sweetheart it was meant ironically but stuck lol 


schumigirl said:


> Cancelling is dreadful.....hope the end of the month trip goes ahead...sounds like it`ll be beautiful.....hope numbers drop too.


Sounds awful but DiL was hoping to be furloughed to fall back upon state tarp benefits where In she could complete her masters for free   Turns out, they love her & let  others with more seniority go...she has received the bulk of their duties and all management has a 10% pay cut   Not really sure you can call that a win even with the way the economy has tanked




schumigirl said:


> Oh we finally watched Knives Out last night...….we actually enjoyed it! I have only ever seen Daniel Craig in Bond or the Dragon Tattoo movie.....but he pulled off the dark humour well. I`m told Capt America was in it...… Don`t really watch those movies....I would have recognised Iron Man if he had been in it.....I like RDJ!!


Glad u liked it. Always nice to see mr Craig  but he did surprise me, pulled off a great accent. Yes mr Evans played against type too. A great romp.

I’ve been trying to get thru a repeat viewing of murder on orient express, the Johnny depp version. Not the best film but the mustache is fascinating lol


mckennarose said:


> Are masks mandatory in SC?


Supposedly. Here, I’m seeing more people not complying, especially in the stores 


mckennarose said:


> And we do use the fridge for drinks. That's why I like a condo with a full kitchen.


The mini fridges never have enough room or seem to get very cold


Charade67 said:


> The best part was that the hardware was packed in individual baggies based on the assembly steps. No trying to sort through a hundred, screws, nuts and bolts trying to find the correct pieces.


Wow, don’t see that often. Enjoy


Vicki Rickerd said:


> . I do find joy in looking back through all the pictures


Me too, a sure fire way to chase away my blues


----------



## Monykalyn

So my house sitter/pet wrangler had to text me last night% one of the chicken babies got stuck between boards in the fence. We have a shadow box fence and she must have thought she could squeeze between boards or something. The girl went to lock the chickens up for the night and couldn’t find baby Bella and sister Annie was sitting in coop window crying- scared the girl to death (her name is Bella too). So she found the chicken Bella but had to call her dad to come over and take a fence board off to wrangle the silly baby chicken out. I’m trying not to laugh because  I can just picture the scene, but person Bella was a little upset. Chicken Bella is just fine and her dad put the board back - I felt bad her dad had to do that but person Bella’s dad enjoyed meeting the chickens and dog lol.  And this is why we need someone to actually stay at the house - because we somehow always end up  a chicken who explores!


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Whelp, I just added another night/day to our December girls trip. Hope my boss is in a good mood on Monday when I ask for the extra day off. Funny how our quick 3 day turn around trip in March which we modified to a 4 day trip in May is now a 6 day trip in December; unless everyone wants to leave Tuesday night and drive straight through. Hope there are some good AP discounts coming. 

Really would like to melt between 5-10 pounds off before then.  So if anyone has found anything that works, my ears are wide open. I am old enough where if I want something I think I deserve to have it, but then feel guilty and hop on the treadmill and decide that tomorrow I will start eating/drinking better.


----------



## keishashadow

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Whelp, I just added another night/day to our December girls trip. Hope my boss is in a good mood on Monday when I ask for the extra day off. Funny how our quick 3 day turn around trip in March which we modified to a 4 day trip in May is now a 6 day trip in December;


Woot-Makes perfect sense to me


----------



## Charade67

Got a call from my brother about an hour ago.  He told me that our mom is in the hospital in Columbia, SC. Earlier today she passed out. She was taken to the hospital with an irregular heartbeat and a fractured leg.  I called the hospital but they won't tell me anything  since they can't verify who I am.  I have to get information form my cousin in SC.  Right now I am watching episodes of The Monkees and trying to keep my mind off the worst.


----------



## Monykalyn

Charade67 said:


> Got a call from my brother about an hour ago.  He told me that our mom is in the hospital in Columbia, SC. Earlier today she passed out. She was taken to the hospital with an irregular heartbeat and a fractured leg.  I called the hospital but they won't tell me anything  since they can't verify who I am.  I have to get information form my cousin in SC.  Right now I am watching episodes of The Monkees and trying to keep my mind off the worst.


Oh I hope she is ok and something that can be remedied quickly!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> DHs oldest and family here for the night-we rented them a studio for tonight. So we’ve enjoyed the pool until afternoon storm, then played game on patio while enjoying the ice cream, then Bingo with activities, and now most are off to the mini golf.  I’m chilling in lounge area off lobby until pool opens up- if it does.
> 
> Hoping Monday is back to quieter (*yeah I’m turning into “get off my lawn” person)*



It`s lovely you can spend so much time with the eldest daughter and family on your vacation. I`ll bet they love when you get out there so often.....

Sorry, you made me laugh .…..I cannot imagine you as a get off my lawn type of person......but......I know what you mean!!!!

Have enjoyed reading your updates and pictures MonyK…...






Sue M said:


> Schumi it will be sad to have to cancel. But it’s looking more and more like it will happen. They keep extending closure. This one ends 6/21 and there’s already talk it will be extended again till July 21. But this time they’re giving exemptions to Immediate families to come into Canada to see spouse, child, parents. However they will have to quarantine 14 days.
> It doesn’t hurt me to wait till the end, maybe till this next closure July 21, is set to open.
> But part of me is afraid of this virus, numbers are spiking in the US, and we’ve been able to keep numbers down. Ugh. The quandary.
> 
> Will hope we both have sunny days so we can have our July celebrations!
> 
> We enjoyed Knives Out too!
> 
> Schumi a walk along the beach sounds lovely. If this awful weather clears I’m going to next week. Get out from construction zone!  A nice walk along the beach will be calming!
> 
> Bbq burgers, salad, some sort of potato. Key lime pie dessert.
> Bacon was on breakfast menu!




Food sounds lovely, hope it was a good evening....yeah some sort of potatoes is my stock answer at times when asked what`s going with the meat.....lol.....

I hear you on the trip. Fingers crossed it goes ahead.

We may have to decide last minute too whether our trip goes ahead or not. Government decisions aside, depending on what the situation is at the time will decide for us if we go or not. If they are experiencing a huge jump in numbers, it would be crazy to go and take unnecessary risks, common sense will win that argument. We are fully prepared to make that decision if need be and be happy with it.

We still have the Nov/Dec trip and next May booked so we have plenty to look forward to. And Virgin are being very good about it all, if we decide we won`t be going we can defer the flights and use them for next September`s trip....so it`s a win-win for us really whatever happens.....Like you, we obviously want our vacation, but not at any cost.

Hope your borders do open when you need them to, it`s understandable but frustrating at the same time. I think like a lot of folks right now, it`s the not knowing for sure...….

Enjoy that walk if you get out. Have you completely got over your fall now??





keishashadow said:


> Youngest DS spent the day here today. Nice to have his company. Made his favorites, Japanese mushroom & chicken soup & a nice, colorful chicken stir fry  trying to incorporate more veggies & chopped up a fresh pineapple to toss in too. Yummie but stuffed. The only part of meal that was subpar were the egg rolls, frozen, off brand.  Have never really found ones that are decent
> 
> I’m woefully backed up responding to emails this week. Might take a nice cold beverage to entice me to roll up my sleeves
> 
> Yes, the man is such a sweetheart it was meant ironically but stuck lol
> 
> Sounds awful but DiL was hoping to be furloughed to fall back upon state tarp benefits where In she could complete her masters for free   Turns out, they love her & let  others with more seniority go...she has received the bulk of their duties and all management has a 10% pay cut   Not really sure you can call that a win even with the way the economy has tanked
> 
> 
> 
> Glad u liked it. Always nice to see mr Craig  but he did surprise me, pulled off a great accent. Yes mr Evans played against type too. A great romp.
> 
> I’ve been trying to get thru a repeat viewing of murder on orient express, the Johnny depp version. Not the best film but the mustache is fascinating lol
> 
> Supposedly. Here, I’m seeing more people not complying, especially in the stores




Masks aren`t mandatory here......yet, when I ventured to the grocery stores this past week, only a small amount of people were wearing masks. All I would say were the very elderly. No one is judging folks who aren't wearing them...but most folks were just being careful at not getting too close.

Your food always sounds so good!!! I like the sound of the soup too......even though I dont really like mushrooms....lol....

Isnt that always the way with your DiL. 10% cut in pay for extra work!!! So unfair.

Oh yes, your dentist has always sounded like a lovely man, he`s so good with you which is always good to hear. I think he`d probably laugh if he knew your most definitely ironic nickname for him.

DC accent was surprisingly good. I think Brits do American accents better than Americans do Brit accents for the most part.....but I`ll watch that movie again.

That is a tough movie to watch with Johnny Depp. Kenneth Branagh just doesn`t work for me as Poirot. Yes, the moustache deserves it`s own show!!!!  I love the original Orient Express movie, despite not really liking Albert Finney`s version of Poirot. But, so many real stars in that movie.....a classic.






Monykalyn said:


> So my house sitter/pet wrangler had to text me last night% one of the chicken babies got stuck between boards in the fence. We have a shadow box fence and she must have thought she could squeeze between boards or something. The girl went to lock the chickens up for the night and couldn’t find baby Bella and sister Annie was sitting in coop window crying- scared the girl to death (her name is Bella too). So she found the chicken Bella but had to call her dad to come over and take a fence board off to wrangle the silly baby chicken out. I’m trying not to laugh because  I can just picture the scene, but person Bella was a little upset. Chicken Bella is just fine and her dad put the board back - I felt bad her dad had to do that but person Bella’s dad enjoyed meeting the chickens and dog lol.  And this is why we need someone to actually stay at the house - because we somehow always end up  a chicken who explores!



Oh glad person Bella had her dad to call on! She`d have been beside herself if she hadn`t I`ll bet!! Must be quite a relief to know the place is being looked after while you`re all gone.






Vicki Rickerd said:


> Whelp, I just added another night/day to our December girls trip. Hope my boss is in a good mood on Monday when I ask for the extra day off. Funny how our quick 3 day turn around trip in March which we modified to a 4 day trip in May is now a 6 day trip in December; unless everyone wants to leave Tuesday night and drive straight through. Hope there are some good AP discounts coming.
> 
> Really would like to melt between 5-10 pounds off before then.  So if anyone has found anything that works, my ears are wide open. I am old enough where if I want something I think I deserve to have it, but then feel guilty and hop on the treadmill and decide that tomorrow I will start eating/drinking better.



Good girl!!!!! Extending a trip is always the right thing to do.....

Short of chopping off a leg….I have no answers!!! Good luck though.....





Charade67 said:


> Got a call from my brother about an hour ago.  He told me that our mom is in the hospital in Columbia, SC. Earlier today she passed out. She was taken to the hospital with an irregular heartbeat and a fractured leg.  I called the hospital but they won't tell me anything  since they can't verify who I am.  I have to get information form my cousin in SC.  Right now I am watching episodes of The Monkees and trying to keep my mind off the worst.



Best wishes to your mother Charade, hope you get some good news today.  Must be terribly worrying for you all. It`s never fun living so far from family.




Sunday......again! 

Did sleep a little later this morning.....late nights and walks in the fresh air certainly help. And mercifully we have NO  rain this morning........it is however, grey, cloudy and still a little misty. It should have cleared by lunchtime hopefully.

Will definitely get out a walk this morning, then keeping the bacon for lunch today....I asked my two what they want for dinner tonight......offered them numerous options, and they both went for a different option not offered..... of.........sausages and mash!!! OK, simple dinner then!!!

I have some lovely sausages to choose from.....will go with one called Welsh Dragon......pork and spicy!

Rest of the day will be a lazy one......no housework to talk about except maybe those darn insides of windows.....we have a lot of glass in this house which is why I procrastinate a lot with it!! Usually do it in stages...
























Not forgetting this fabulous line!!!!! 





























Happy Sunday.........​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, that sunny start to the day in my Sunday. And while a chance of rain is in the forecast, nothing will stop me enjoying this beautiful morning sun.  Walked around my neighborhood, and while heard some birds, more noises from vehicles and mowers.  

Charade, sending get well wishes to your mom. Scary and yes, so sad not to be able to be with her. I hope good news comes to you fast.

Ah, the ever so loving tea, with the kids still asleep, picked up some potatoes, so home fries I will make, and already ate a bagel as bought some yesterday on our way home.

So, from a  filled morning from my home, May yours be full of happiness and all safe.

Yay, Vicki gets another day! No advice I can give. But hope you will enjoy your December trip, yay again for adding another day. Just keep looking, an AP rate may appear closer to your trip dates. My September dates dropped only a little, but I appreciate them giving AP discounts I can use.

Funny story, MonyK, but glad to hear your home and pets are good to go, as you are away.

Yeah, I rarely cook on vacation, though I buy some food and drink to enjoy in the room. We have learned long ago, while sometimes we eat leftovers at home, well, usually only my DH or older one, we never take a doggy bag from eating out on vacation. No one wants to heat or eat what came back to the room.

Ah, a quiet house and remote.


----------



## mckennarose

Morning....

Beautiful sunny day so far.  My sister stopped by for a visit on the deck and to discuss what to get our father for Father's Day. 

One of hubby's co-workers stopped over yesterday to pick up some wood we had from cutting our apple tree for his smoker.  He is one who had covid two months ago and recovered.  His whole family got it, including his 4 year old.  He said he had a fever of 102, body aches and fatigue the first week and then got the cough and loss of taste and smell the second week.  Thankfully they didn't have to go to the hospital and have been healthy since, although he said it did hang on for a while.  It's always encouraging to hear positive recovery stories!  We don't hear enough of them.

Not sure what we're doing today, but will definitely be outside enjoying the sun.  I love where we live because we get all 4 seasons, but I wish summer was a bit longer.  Winters just seem so much longer now that we're getting older.



Charade67 said:


> And hanging off theIr chin. I think I would rather they just not wear one.


Oh yes, people do that here too.

I'm sorry to hear about your mom and I hope you get some good news today.


Monykalyn said:


> Coffee maker (bring filters for basket and your brand of coffee), blender, toaster, knives, cutting board, pots, pans, a couple baking dishes and some larger size Tupperware containers. Our unit has stackable washer and dryer too.


Nice!  Eldest DD and her DH just booked for Daytona and they're going to see how things are going closer to their trip and may drive into Orlando for a day or two.


Sue M said:


> I just read a scary article on Covid that it is changing and doing better at being able to grab on. I will keep wearing masks in stores


I keep hearing varying things.  A doctor I know (who is also a huge Disney fan) was telling me last week that he's hearing the virus is weakening and getting harder to "catch".  And that a lot has to do with the viral load a person is exposed to.  He was just down in Orlando and has plans to go back in a few weeks.


keishashadow said:


> Supposedly. Here, I’m seeing more people not complying, especially in the stores


I think I've seen a total of three people not wearing a mask at all in stores.  Is your county green?  I honestly don't know what changes there will be when we go green this week.  I still plan on wearing a mask.  I did see a lot of people still wearing gloves in the stores.  


keishashadow said:


> The mini fridges never have enough room or seem to get very cold


Very true.  We like to get cases of water in Florida and other adult beverages for the pool.


Monykalyn said:


> And this is why we need someone to actually stay at the house - because we somehow always end up a chicken who explores!


That's quite a story!  I'm glad they got it sorted out, but I had to laugh at the "Chicken Bella" name!  

Forgot it was Flag Day!  So just had hubby put ours out.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 










schumigirl said:


> Hey Robo.......



Hey Schumi .......hope all is well in your neck of the woods.




BagOLaughs said:


> I was at the time so happy to be married to him.



So sorry to hear about what happened.......I hope you meet someone in the future that is incredible for you 




Lynne G said:


> Hey Robo, glad to hear from ya.  Are you going at end of September this Fall?  I would be happy to say hello in person, even if 6 feet away.



Lynne I would really enjoy seeing you again for a visit. I have tentatively set dates and reservations for HHN visit, but that could change. Had planned to go earlier in September so I could be back for great-nephews 1st birthday. Will let you know for sure.




macraven said:


> Robo, you know Schumi is going to be all over that picture of Michael Myers you posted ..



Yep.......she has a thing for Mikey.......LOL




keishashadow said:


> I clearly told my keeper DH that if anything went south on this marriage, I was planning on be a widow vs a 2 times divorcee








keishashadow said:


> Lol. I am still floored that allegiant air’s military appreciation allows free: seat assignment, overhead carry on & 2 checked bags up to 100 pds each



Nice to hear Allegiant gets somethings  right.




schumigirl said:


> And we crossed one hurdle today.........Virgin are flying again from July 20th  They had said they maybe not flying till August at the earliest.......so good news for all with flights booked.
> 
> Now we need the flight ban to the USA lifted.........please please please US Government!!!




Fingers and toes crossed things look up for your trip and you can get back to your home away from home.




Monykalyn said:


> Nashville  -where is the white knuckle thingy??



Yep.....if you make it through Nashville, Chattanooga and Atlanta your usually home free albeit with a few steering wheel imprints on your hands.




schumigirl said:


> What are your dates again Lynne.....I`ve been getting a lot of folks asking to meet up this September if we are lucky enough to get there.....so I know I won`t be able to meet everyone.....but want to get an idea of dates. I know mac`s and Keisha`s and a couple of others.....but must have missed yours?



Mac usually sets up a sticky for everyone to put in dates they are going if I remember correctly. This might help everyone in Sans family set up possible meet ups.





Sue M said:


> We were walking to a little community park with our coffee when I stepped on an uneven spot on grass beside sidewalk. Went down, coffee flying. Hit my left shoulder, elbow, knee..was able to get up after a couple of minutes And walk back to coffee shop. good thing we hadn’t got far. I got myself a new coffee and we sat there to drink. Tables were far apart. It was nice to get together, and ran into a few locals I know.
> Back started to hurt so I had to leave. Could hardly get into car. Good thing I was only 5 min from home.
> Really started hurting, on right side of back, the opposite side I fell on.
> Hurt to breathe. Could hardly move. I ended up sleeping on the Lazyboy recliner. Couldn’t lay flat. Taking Celabrex and Tylenol. It’s helping a lot.
> Slept a lot today. I don’t know if the Celebrex makes me sleepy?



So sorry to hear of your fall Sue......hope you are feeling much better.




schumigirl said:


> Haven`t been for a proper "fancy" afternoon tea for years.



I have always wanted to go to fancy afternoon tea. Have you prepared one at home. I had thought of having a tea party for the ladies in the family and looking up recipes for finger sandwiches and desserts.




schumigirl said:


> It was a blast.......that Porsche engine is a lot of fun to play with!!! Hoping they start doing track days again, as they were all cancelled with this virus. Showrooms are back open so maybe later in the summer they’ll offer them again.



Glad to hear you have been able to get out and enjoy your Porsche.




keishashadow said:


> Apparently, it disintegrated into many pieces and some were left behind. Crap. Same drill (pun intended), need to get knocked out, yadda yadda. Really didn’t want to go thru that again.



Man you have been through the ringer with the dentists. Hope they get you all fixed up.




keishashadow said:


> Little one fell while playing mini golf last week with us, down between cement patch and a rusty chain link fence. Got a big gash on her leg that she laughed off. When I took a look at it five days later knew it was quite infected ewwww. Said it didn’t hurt a bit. Thank God for telemedicine. Sent a few pics and RX called in within 10 minutes but glad she had current tetanus shot!



Hope the meds are working to clear up the infection and she is healing up well.




mckennarose said:


> Did you all see that Florida and South Carolina's cases are raising pretty quickly?



Thinking maybe gobs of people on beaches huddled together might not have been a good idea. That and the fact people left their homes in other states to come there and vacation to soon and bringing with them the virus.




Sue M said:


> Tomorrow is our wedding anniversary, 39 yrs.



Happy Anniversary Sue to you and your hubby






Charade67 said:


> The elliptical i



Nice elliptical.




keishashadow said:


> I refuse to cook on vacation but will do takeout & reheat leftovers from dinner.



Yep.....no cooking on vacation for me either.




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Me and 17 year old both ordered steak fajitas.......wow steak was perfect and seasoned great, peppers were awesome, wife and youngest got beef burritos and we had a fried ice cream for dessert, only one other couple was there in the restaurant as we enjoyed the Mariachi Band playing..........



Sounds yummy
I really like good Mexican cooking. We have some authentic Mexican restaurants around here.




Charade67 said:


> Got a call from my brother about an hour ago. He told me that our mom is in the hospital in Columbia, SC. Earlier today she passed out. She was taken to the hospital with an irregular heartbeat and a fractured leg. I called the hospital but they won't tell me anything since they can't verify who I am. I have to get information form my cousin in SC. Right now I am watching episodes of The Monkees and trying to keep my mind off the worst.



Prayers for your mom charade. Have a nurse go to her bedside and verify with your mom you are her daughter and she gives them permission to talk to you about her care. They should then give you an assigned code number to give staff when you call at anytime and inquire about her condition.




schumigirl said:


> Masks aren`t mandatory here......yet, when I ventured to the grocery stores this past week, only a small amount of people were wearing masks. All I would say were the very elderly. No one is judging folks who aren't wearing them...but most folks were just being careful at not getting too close.



Majority of people here are wearing masks. Which is nice. Walmart’s here are requesting people wear them, but not mandatory. Fresh Market grocery requires you to wear one to shop there.


Didn’t realize it has been so long since I last posted. I did read back to catch up.

Everyone seems busy. So nice to see Monyk and Keisha got away for a nice trip. Enjoyed your vacation pics.

Woke up this morning and it was very dark rainy and storming. We have had some very nice sunny warm days here until today.

I delivered a box of masks to our local Children’s hospital here. They were so happy to receive them. It has given me so much joy to make and share the masks.

Was making more to share with hospital here, but can’t sew right now.

Was out in back yard Friday morning and noticed the deer had shook the peach tree again to get to all the small unripe peaches.

Went to check under Apple tree and I guessing some animal mole etc had dug a nice hole I did not see and I stepped in it and fell on the retaining wall then off the wall that shores up the ground around the tree.

I was able to finally get up and in the house. Thought I was lucky with just a few scrapes and then tried to sit down and my back went out bad. Think one of my discs is bulging out. Feels like it.

Have been in bed. Have meds to help. Should have gone to ER, but like many others afraid of exposure to anything. If not significantly better tomorrow will call doc and go.

Hubby got my walker down from upstairs closet from when I had knees replaced. Has helped getting up for sure.

Was planning on going to check up on my dad this coming week, but will have to be postponed until back is better.

My phone and iPad has been my entertainment while in bed. My younger sister has faced timed me so I can see my baby great-nephew. That sweet baby has brought so much joy to my life.

Granddaughter has closed on her house she was buying. She faced timed with me yesterday and showed me some pictures. . I’am so proud of her.

Been watching cooking shows off Netflix. Was watching “Somebody Feed Phil” he was doing show in London and he went into Fortnum and Mason and came out with chocolate dipped biscuits he said were delicious. I always have to remember they call cookies biscuits. When I hear biscuits I think biscuits and gravy.

Was hoping to hear about some houses for HHN soon. If I remember Correctly don’t they start dropping some houses about now. I know some people posted a supposed line up, but has that been confirmed?

I was able to get some Potter themed material and some Disney material. So once local needs for masks here have been met I will set aside some for Sans family here if masks are still required in September.

Tink...thinking of you and hoping you and your family are well 

Have noticed some of our regular Sans family have not been around for while Pattyw, Squirlz and others, hope all are well and sending good wishes your way.

To all the Sans family who are ailing wishing you all a speedy recovery



To all the Sans family have a lovely Sunday.













Thinking of HHN


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Robo!  So sorry to hear of your misstep, and sending lots of get well wishes to you.  Sweet you could hear from family.  Little kids always bring joy.  

Ah, kids are up, and we apparently need food in the house, as requested by older one. Will try to see if little one will come with me. Older one is much more adventurous with eating what I bring home from the grocery store, so I am pretty sure little one will come with me, as then she can select some of the food in my cart. She can be very picky. I get there’s nothing to eat in the house from both of them.

Ooh, not even noon, and both kids are up. Good day for wash and trash out. 

Later homies!  Good Morning!


----------



## C&Jx2

Passed my boards! I am officially a registered nurse! Now I can go on vacay in 6 days and RELAX! Lots of poolside drinks at RPR in my future!


----------



## Lynne G

Congratulations!  Awesome news C&J, enjoy your time off.  RPR is one of our favorite hotels.


----------



## Robo56

C&Jx2 said:


> Passed my boards! I am officially a registered nurse! Now I can go on vacay in 6 days and RELAX! Lots of poolside drinks at RPR in my future!










You have earned a nice relaxing vacation. Best wishes to you on your future Nursing career.


----------



## Sue M

DisneyLife your on!  What state are you in? Lol!
Sounds like a great dinner. We had burgers on the bbq. Brother-in-law’s fav meal and it was his birthday!

Keisha your dinner sounds nice! We just don’t feel like a big meal tonight after Friday and Saturday eating big so having soup and sandwiches. Another rainy day but by Wednesday the weather is supposed to improve and back to sunshine yay.

Monykalyn yikes. Poor person Bella! That must have been upsetting! Silly chickens. Cute sister Annie was upset for chicken Bella.

Vicki yay for 6 days in Dec! Are you staying on property? In addition to Aug wdw trip that will in all likelihood be canceled with dd. I have an early Dec wdw trip too, with friends. But who knows when our border will open. If the US Covid #s keep going up it may be awhile.
Sadly the only thing I found to take weight off is less carbs and sugar.

Charade so sorry about mom. The hospital is being ridiculous! They can ask you questions that could prove who you are. I’d phone back to speak with another person. And your brother could verify you. Such a worry. Hope she is ok.

Schumi yep, dinner was good. Always love a bbq burger. I made them and DH cooked them on the bbq. He complained they were falling apart and I had to explain that they needed to stay on grill longer before flipping 

yes, I’m watching the #s too in the US and it’s not looking good Maybe not December trip either. I think I’ll be modifying Aug 2020 to 2021.
I know you’re going thru same thing with borders and just not knowing. Deep down unless things get better I feel we should cancel. It isn’t worth the risk as much as it pains us.

Yes, almost over my fall. Thanks for asking. Back still a bit touchy. Have an appt with my massage therapist this coming Thursday. First one since shut down.

Masks aren’t mandatory here either but most people are wearing them at grocery.

Have to agree, I didn’t enjoy J Depp version of Orient Express.

Bacon And sausage for us this morning! Decadent! Dd and DH also had eggs and pancakes. I just had an egg to go with the meat.

Lynne lucky ducky!  Still rain here. Not a mower to be heard here!
You’re right, it is good to hear positive stories of people recovering.
It seems there are so many conflicting reports it makes my head spin. But on CNN it has Florida as going up in count like Texas and a few other states. I just read something about the virus mutation and it’s easier for it to hold on to you. ugh. Crazy. I hope there is a vaccine soon.

Robo thanks for theAnniversary wishes!
Oh no! Not you too with a fall. Are you taking any anti inflammatory? Plus Tylenol. That helped me, and my lazy boy recliner. Couldn’t lay flat. And rest. I had to go to the ER a few weeks ago, and was surprised it was half empty. I guess everyone is afraid of exposure. I had mask and found a seat away from others. I hope you feel better soon. Back pain is awful. 

Another dreary day. Had lush breakfast then attended Church on line via Zoom. Catching up on line with Dis, email etc. Nothing planned today.
We are just going to take it easy. I may bake some sugar free cookies . Looks like a break in the rain so should take doggies around the block before it starts again. One thing I don’t have to water my plants! But had to move strawberry plant. One dog has been a little too interested in it and has started picking off the ripe berries 

May finish watching The Crown on Netflix. 
And a Happy Birthday to HRH Queen Elizabeth. No Trooping the Colours this year but an appropriate smaller ceremony. She looked lovely.

Have a nice Sunday everyone. Send sun! Lol.


----------



## Sue M

C&Jx2 said:


> Passed my boards! I am officially a registered nurse! Now I can go on vacay in 6 days and RELAX! Lots of poolside drinks at RPR in my future!


 Congrats! And enjoy a well earned vacay!


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Charade67 said:


> He told me that our mom is in the hospital in Columbia, SC.



Oh no. Praying it is nothing serious. Has to be so frustrating depending on others to get information. 



schumigirl said:


> Short of chopping off a leg….I have no answers!!! Good luck though.....



May have to pass on that one. I would then be overweight, ghostly white and uneven.



mckennarose said:


> It's always encouraging to hear positive recovery stories



So true. Glad everyone in his family recovered.



mckennarose said:


> Nice! Eldest DD and her DH just booked for Daytona and they're going to see how things are going closer to their trip and may drive into Orlando for a day or two.



Love Daytona, though I have only visited in the early spring. Hope they are able to pop over to Orlando.



Robo56 said:


> dug a nice hole I did not see and I stepped in it and fell on the retaining wall then off the wall that shores up the ground around the tree.



OUCH! Back pain is the worst. Hoping it improves so you dont have to go ti the ER. 



C&Jx2 said:


> Passed my boards! I am officially a registered nurse!



 Congrats. 



Sue M said:


> Are you staying on property? In addition to Aug wdw trip that will in all likelihood be canceled with dd. I have an early Dec wdw trip too, with friends. But who knows when our border will open



Yes, right now we have reservations at the Portofino. Kind of asssuming they will be open by December but I wouldnt mind changing to Royal Pacific. Either way its going to be a blast.

The border thing baffles me. If its ok for everything here to be opened with numbers spiking then they shouldnt be worried about people coming in from countries where there is a downturn.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, having a lovely day here, very mild & no humidity.  Soon will start dinner of boneless pork chops, smashed/loaded taters & green beans for me.  The Mr will polish of yesterday’s spicey stir fry & then plan on doing absolutely nothing productive for rest of the evening 





Charade67 said:


> Got a call from my brother about an hour ago.  He told me that our mom is in the hospital in Columbia, SC. Earlier today she passed out. She was taken to the hospital with an irregular heartbeat and a fractured leg.  I called the hospital but they won't tell me anything  since they can't verify who I am.  I have to get information form my cousin in SC.  Right now I am watching episodes of The Monkees and trying to keep my mind off the worst.


Oh, dear, that’s a lot.  Is your mom in good health normally?  Hope you get good news soon.  Here, unless you have a medical power of attorney, the hospital requests the patient designate one person in the family to make all contact.


schumigirl said:


> We may have to decide last minute too whether our trip goes ahead or not. Government decisions aside, depending on what the situation is at the time will decide for us if we go or not. If they are experiencing a huge jump in numbers, it would be crazy to go and take unnecessary risks, common sense will win that argument. We are fully prepared to make that decision if need be and be happy with it.


It’s no fun to be adultish sometime.  Hope your trip comes off ok


schumigirl said:


> That is a tough movie to watch with Johnny Depp. Kenneth Branagh just doesn`t work for me as Poirot. Yes, the moustache deserves it`s own show!!!! I love the original Orient Express movie, despite not really liking Albert Finney`s version of Poirot. But, so many real stars in that movie.....a classic.


Speaking of Kenneth Branagh, of whom we enjoyed a few films he directed, including Thor...watched the new Artemis Fowl movie last night under his helm, oh dear Lord, what a hot mess that was.  


Lynne G said:


> We have learned long ago, while sometimes we eat leftovers at home, well, usually only my DH or older one, we never take a doggy bag from eating out on vacation. No one wants to heat or eat what came back to the room.


Nine times out of ten, we forget them on the dining table lol.  Otherwise, we call them breakfast.



mckennarose said:


> It's always encouraging to hear positive recovery stories! We don't hear enough of them.


Absolutely!


mckennarose said:


> And that a lot has to do with the viral load a person is exposed to. He was just down in Orlando and has plans to go back in a few weeks.


That was my long-held belief.  One of the reasons our part of the state has had so many less people has been attributed to the particular virus circulating here as being less virulent.  Now, a prominent scientist is saying that’s ridiculous, it’s more likely they are testing people when they have a light load in their system/early or late in the process

Seriously, we are all starved for news on CV but it doesn’t inspire much confidence when we are barraged by experts & politicians all spouting different things.  Usually a news junkie, I’m trying to cut way back, as all it does lately is raise my blood pressure.


mckennarose said:


> I think I've seen a total of three people not wearing a mask at all in stores. Is your county green? I honestly don't know what changes there will be when we go green this week. I still plan on wearing a mask. I did see a lot of people still wearing gloves in the stores.


It went green a few weeks ago. Depending on the store & how much hands’ on touching I’ll be doing, still will wear gloves.  


Robo56 said:


> Nice to hear Allegiant gets somethings right.


Haha “some things’ is right  but I always appreciate effort.


Robo56 said:


> Mac usually sets up a sticky for everyone to put in dates they are going if I remember correctly. This might help everyone in Sans family set up possible meet ups.


Yes, usually not that far out though...late August or September, going from memory


Robo56 said:


> Man you have been through the ringer with the dentists. Hope they get you all fixed up.


I had a dream last night I woke up from the upcoming surgery and found myself with no teeth, at all.  


Robo56 said:


> Hope the meds are working to clear up the infection and she is healing up well.


It always amazes me what a true miracles the right antibiotics are for people. Couple days in and all is usually well.


Robo56 said:


> Have been in bed. Have meds to help. Should have gone to ER, but like many others afraid of exposure to anything. If not significantly better tomorrow will call doc and go.


Oh my 


Robo56 said:


> Granddaughter has closed on her house she was buying. She faced timed with me yesterday and showed me some pictures. . I’am so proud of her.


Great news, congrats to her!


Robo56 said:


> Was hoping to hear about some houses for HHN soon. If I remember Correctly don’t they start dropping some houses about now. I know some people posted a supposed line up, but has that been confirmed?


Nope, nothing official.  Some rumors bopping about the


C&Jx2 said:


> Passed my boards! I am officially a registered nurse! Now I can go on vacay in 6 days and RELAX! Lots of poolside drinks at RPR in my future!


Congrats to you, good luck in your new career


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> One of hubby's co-workers stopped over yesterday to pick up some wood we had from cutting our apple tree for his smoker.  He is one who had covid two months ago and recovered.  His whole family got it, including his 4 year old.  He said he had a fever of 102, body aches and fatigue the first week and then got the cough and loss of taste and smell the second week.  Thankfully they didn't have to go to the hospital and have been healthy since, although he said it did hang on for a while.  It's always encouraging to hear positive recovery stories!  We don't hear enough of them.
> 
> Not sure what we're doing today, but will definitely be outside enjoying the sun.  I love where we live because we get all 4 seasons, but I wish summer was a bit longer.  Winters just seem so much longer now that we're getting older.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hearing varying things.  A doctor I know (who is also a huge Disney fan) was telling me last week that he's hearing the virus is weakening and getting harder to "catch".  And that a lot has to do with the viral load a person is exposed to.  He was just down in Orlando and has plans to go back in a few weeks.




Yes, it is so good to hear positive stories from anywhere....shows there`s always hope even when it seems futile.

We`re hearing a lot of that over here too that it is weakening generally....I hope it is true and anyone who catches it has a better chance of survival.






Robo56 said:


> Hey Schumi .......hope all is well in your neck of the woods.
> 
> Lynne I would really enjoy seeing you again for a visit. I have tentatively set dates and reservations for HHN visit, but that could change. Had planned to go earlier in September so I could be back for great-nephews 1st birthday. Will let you know for sure.
> 
> Yep.......she has a thing for Mikey.......LOL
> 
> Fingers and toes crossed things look up for your trip and you can get back to your home away from home.
> 
> Mac usually sets up a sticky for everyone to put in dates they are going if I remember correctly. This might help everyone in Sans family set up possible meet ups.
> 
> I have always wanted to go to fancy afternoon tea. Have you prepared one at home. I had thought of having a tea party for the ladies in the family and looking up recipes for finger sandwiches and desserts.
> 
> Yep.....no cooking on vacation for me either.
> 
> Was making more to share with hospital here, but can’t sew right now.
> 
> Was out in back yard Friday morning and noticed the deer had shook the peach tree again to get to all the small unripe peaches.
> 
> Went to check under Apple tree and I guessing some animal mole etc had dug a nice hole I did not see and I stepped in it and fell on the retaining wall then off the wall that shores up the ground around the tree.
> 
> I was able to finally get up and in the house. Thought I was lucky with just a few scrapes and then tried to sit down and my back went out bad. Think one of my discs is bulging out. Feels like it.
> 
> Have been in bed. Have meds to help. Should have gone to ER, but like many others afraid of exposure to anything. If not significantly better tomorrow will call doc and go.
> 
> Hubby got my walker down from upstairs closet from when I had knees replaced. Has helped getting up for sure.
> 
> Was planning on going to check up on my dad this coming week, but will have to be postponed until back is better.
> 
> My phone and iPad has been my entertainment while in bed. My younger sister has faced timed me so I can see my baby great-nephew. That sweet baby has brought so much joy to my life.
> 
> Granddaughter has closed on her house she was buying. She faced timed with me yesterday and showed me some pictures. . I’am so proud of her.
> 
> Been watching cooking shows off Netflix. Was watching “Somebody Feed Phil” he was doing show in London and he went into Fortnum and Mason and came out with chocolate dipped biscuits he said were delicious. I always have to remember they call cookies biscuits. When I hear biscuits I think biscuits and gravy.



hey Robo it has been a while since you posted!!

Sorry to hear you had a fall too.....and knocking your back out must be so painful. I`m glad you still had the walker around to help you out. Hope you feel better soon and can see your dad real soon too. It`s so hard being away from family.....

My girl friends and I do afternoon tea quite often, sometimes for lunch and it is always beautiful. One of my friends Sue, does it so much better than I do. It just looks so professional and she is a much better baker than I am.....although she would kindly tell you my savoury options are better. A good selection of tea is important too....and Fortnum & Mason would offer a fabulous selection! Yes, we call cookies biscuits.....we would have a chocolate biscuit or a regular biscuit with a cup of tea. Your biscuits are like scones to us.....lol......but so good!!!!

You have a lot happening right now.....lovely to hear your Grand daughter is on the property ladder! Keep well and don't be a stranger...…..it`s always lovely to see you post! 






C&Jx2 said:


> Passed my boards! I am officially a registered nurse! Now I can go on vacay in 6 days and RELAX! Lots of poolside drinks at RPR in my future!










Enjoy your celebrations....you deserve it!!!!! 






Sue M said:


> Vicki yay for 6 days in Dec! Are you staying on property? In addition to Aug wdw trip that will in all likelihood be canceled with dd. I have an early Dec wdw trip too, with friends. But who knows when our border will open. If the US Covid #s keep going up it may be awhile.
> Sadly the only thing I found to take weight off is less carbs and sugar.
> 
> 
> 
> Schumi yep, dinner was good. Always love a bbq burger. I made them and DH cooked them on the bbq. He complained they were falling apart and I had to explain that they needed to stay on grill longer before flipping
> 
> yes, I’m watching the #s too in the US and it’s not looking good Maybe not December trip either. I think I’ll be modifying Aug 2020 to 2021.
> I know you’re going thru same thing with borders and just not knowing. Deep down unless things get better I feel we should cancel. It isn’t worth the risk as much as it pains us.
> 
> Yes, almost over my fall. Thanks for asking. Back still a bit touchy. Have an appt with my massage therapist this coming Thursday. First one since shut down.
> 
> Masks aren’t mandatory here either but most people are wearing them at grocery.
> 
> Have to agree, I didn’t enjoy J Depp version of Orient Express.
> 
> Bacon And sausage for us this morning! Decadent! Dd and DH also had eggs and pancakes. I just had an egg to go with the meat.
> 
> May finish watching The Crown on Netflix.
> And a Happy Birthday to HRH Queen Elizabeth. No Trooping the Colours this year but an appropriate smaller ceremony. She looked lovely.
> 
> Have a nice Sunday everyone. Send sun! Lol.



Glad the food was enjoyed! And bacon and sausages are lush indeed!!!! 

Yes, if cancelling needs to be done, we`ll do it in a heartbeat....hopefully not, but we`re in touch with friends at the hotel and they are keeping us positive too right now......hope your later trip doesn't need cancelled too......we have 14 nights booked then too!!! 

Yes, the Queen looked lovely at the much smaller ceremony....it`s always lovely to see her anytime.  Glad to see she was looking so well. 

You too Sue, have a lovely day......






Vicki Rickerd said:


> May have to pass on that one. I would then be overweight, ghostly white and uneven.
> 
> Yes, right now we have reservations at the Portofino. Kind of asssuming they will be open by December but I wouldnt mind changing to Royal Pacific. Either way its going to be a blast.
> 
> The border thing baffles me. If its ok for everything here to be opened with numbers spiking then they shouldnt be worried about people coming in from countries where there is a downturn.




Yes, cutting a limb off might not be the best idea!!! 

there`s a lot baffling me right now!!! one expert comes on and says it`s weakening and not mutating as bad as they thought, then another says the complete opposite! Time to stop listening for me...….

Your trip sounds a lot of fun! I`m sure we`ll all manage our trips then!!! 





keishashadow said:


> Hey all, having a lovely day here, very mild & no humidity.  Soon will start dinner of boneless pork chops, smashed/loaded taters & green beans for me.  The Mr will polish of yesterday’s spicey stir fry & then plan on doing absolutely nothing productive for rest of the evening
> 
> It’s no fun to be adultish sometime.  Hope your trip comes off ok
> 
> Speaking of Kenneth Branagh, of whom we enjoyed a few films he directed, including Thor...watched the new Artemis Fowl movie last night under his helm, oh dear Lord, what a hot mess that was.
> 
> That was my long-held belief.  One of the reasons our part of the state has had so many less people has been attributed to the particular virus circulating here as being less virulent.  Now, a prominent scientist is saying that’s ridiculous, it’s more likely they are testing people when they have a light load in their system/early or late in the process
> 
> Seriously, we are all starved for news on CV but it doesn’t inspire much confidence when we are barraged by experts & politicians all spouting different things.  Usually a news junkie, I’m trying to cut way back, as all it does lately is raise my blood pressure.
> 
> I had a dream last night I woke up from the upcoming surgery and found myself with no teeth, at all.




You crept in while I was typing! 

Food sounds so good as always......except green beans....I cannot get the taste for them at all! 

Never seen the Artemis Fowl movie......not one I`ve seen advertised. Kenneth Branagh is a little too up himself in real life for me to actually like him. I did like him in Potter and Frankenstein, but that`s about it......he`s a little too luvvie for me.....

Again, different info shared is confusing. We really don't know who to believe......

Good luck tomorrow......oh dental dreams are weird!!! Remind me to tell you who I dreamt lived next door to me last night.....lol....you`ll laugh!! 






I did start this off around 2 hours ago.....but my aunt in Long Island called me and we`ve been chatting all this time! 

I miss them too......It`s about year ago right now mum and I were last in NY visiting them. We always have such a lovely time with them all out there. We`ll go back another time, well Tom and I will, my mum is just maybe a little past such long flights now. Although she would argue different. Maybe I will be able to take her back one last time. 

No rain for us, it is so still outside you could hear that pin drop!!! Quite weird after all the wild weather we`ve had. 

Late evening for us now.....will think about tomorrow when it comes.....no idea what we`ll do, but I do want to get out somewhere......

It`s been a lovely long Sunday today...….


----------



## mckennarose

Early dinner of Jerk chicken and salad with spring mix, some lettuce from the garden and pears.  I made a version of Ohana's honey lime dressing and it was delicious!  We may take the dogs for a walk in a bit.



Robo56 said:


> I delivered a box of masks to our local Children’s hospital here. They were so happy to receive them. It has given me so much joy to make and share the masks.


That is so nice!  I'm sure they appreciated them very much!  I have a few to make yet and I'm thinking of trying another pattern. 


Robo56 said:


> Have been in bed. Have meds to help. Should have gone to ER, but like many others afraid of exposure to anything. If not significantly better tomorrow will call doc and go.


I'm so sorry!  I hope you feel better soon!   


Robo56 said:


> Was hoping to hear about some houses for HHN soon.


So last night two of my dd's were here and one of the boyfriends and we were watching HHN on youtube because they all want to go.  I came to the conclusion that you all are nuts!!  LOL!  Every time I see anything about HHN I get anxious.  Someone will have to get me liquored up to set foot in there!


Robo56 said:


> I was able to get some Potter themed material and some Disney material.


Online?  I was looking for HP material.  If you know of any online can you PM me a link?


Sue M said:


> Yes, almost over my fall. Thanks for asking. Back still a bit touchy. Have an appt with my massage therapist this coming Thursday. First one since shut down.


Good news that you're improving! 


Sue M said:


> Masks aren’t mandatory here either but most people are wearing them at grocery.


I had to laugh today because our restaurants are open for outdoor dining with very strict distancing.  I passed Applebee's today and they don't have a patio, but they put a bunch of tables in the parking lot with that mesh-like construction fencing around it!  And all the tables were full!  No umbrellas to give shade in a hot parking lot.... I'll pass.


Sue M said:


> May finish watching The Crown on Netflix.
> And a Happy Birthday to HRH Queen Elizabeth. No Trooping the Colours this year but an appropriate smaller ceremony. She looked lovely.


I LOVE the Crown! 
And I confess to being a Royal watcher for years now (except for Meghan Markle, who I CANNOT stand!  Apologies to anyone who likes her) and was glad to see the Queen out again.


Vicki Rickerd said:


> Love Daytona, though I have only visited in the early spring. Hope they are able to pop over to Orlando.


I confess to being jealous!  I'm half tempted to check prices.


keishashadow said:


> Seriously, we are all starved for news on CV but it doesn’t inspire much confidence when we are barraged by experts & politicians all spouting different things.


Agree.  That's why I ask people that I know who've had it what their personal experience was like.  One girl who works with one of my dds (the reason my dd had to get tested) said that even though she got it, her son and fiance who live with her didn't.  She said she felt ill only about a week.  That one I don't really understand with regard to viral load.  ???  Or is it possible she had such a mild case that she didn't shed a lot of virus?


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. An emotionally exhausting day today. I didn't sleep very well at all last night. This morning I finally got to talk to my mom. She sounded pretty good all things considered. While we were talking a nurse came into her room, so Mom was able to ask her about  them giving me updates. The nurse gave me a HIPAA code to use when I call. 

There is some confusion about Mom's heart. My aunt said that the medical professionals in the ambulance said she had an irregular heartbeat. The nurse at the hospital said that the beat is normal, but she has a heart murmur. Mom also has low hemoglobin, and fractured her tibia.  She will be having surgery on her leg on Tuesday.  She is allowed only one visitor per day. I am seriously considering going down there on Wednesday, which is also her 87th birthday.  She is an hour from home and my aunt can't get out there everyday because she has her own medical issues to deal with. My brother and sister are both in Georgia. I don't know if they plan to visit or not. 

I wanted to get out of town for awhile, but this isn't the way I wanted to do it.


----------



## Charade67

After an emotionally stressful day this showed up on my Facebook feed and made me laugh probably much more than it should have.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Charade I can imagine it has been a hard day For you.  So sorry you are having to deal with this. Sending air hugs and prayers out to you and your family.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Sending well wishes for your Mom also Charade

That would be nice if you decide to go visit on her birthday.


----------



## mckennarose

Charade, I'm glad you got to talk with your mom and got hippaa sorted out.  Praying the rest works out too.


----------



## macraven

Charade.....
Pray you have peace on the journey for helping your mom


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Early dinner of Jerk chicken and salad with spring mix, some lettuce from the garden and pears.  I made a version of Ohana's honey lime dressing and it was delicious!  We may take the dogs for a walk in a bit.
> 
> 
> So last night two of my dd's were here and one of the boyfriends and we were watching HHN on youtube because they all want to go.  I came to the conclusion that you all are nuts!!  LOL!  Every time I see anything about HHN I get anxious.  Someone will have to get me liquored up to set foot in there!
> 
> I had to laugh today because our restaurants are open for outdoor dining with very strict distancing.  I passed Applebee's today and they don't have a patio, but they put a bunch of tables in the parking lot with that mesh-like construction fencing around it!  And all the tables were full!  No umbrellas to give shade in a hot parking lot.... I'll pass.
> 
> I LOVE the Crown!
> And I confess to being a Royal watcher for years now (except for Meghan Markle, who I CANNOT stand!  Apologies to anyone who likes her) and was glad to see the Queen out again.
> 
> I confess to being jealous!  I'm half tempted to check prices.




Love Jerk Chicken....I have never made a honey lime dressing, so quick Google found me a recipe and have added it to my ever growing portfolio of recipes and good ideas......and I agree.....Applebees does not sound like somewhere you`d be enticed to go eat at with that description!!!! 

So that`s a no for HHN then.......lol.....this was one of my favourite moments from HHN way back in 2008 reflections of Fear year.........I had no idea there was a "creature" hidden in the mist.....Tom saw it all unfold in front of him and kept taking a picture till I saw the claws appear to my side.......I wondered why Kyle was laughing........one of the best nights in one of the best HHN years!!!

Awww....you`d love it really........ 













MM was well liked when she first appeared in the UK despite all the accusations of one thing and another........now, I know of no one who can stand her or Harry for that matter, and he was beloved in this country. Let them get on with it......I`ve never watched The Crown though.....and yes, love The Queen.







Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. An emotionally exhausting day today. I didn't sleep very well at all last night. This morning I finally got to talk to my mom. She sounded pretty good all things considered. While we were talking a nurse came into her room, so Mom was able to ask her about  them giving me updates. The nurse gave me a HIPAA code to use when I call.
> 
> There is some confusion about Mom's heart. My aunt said that the medical professionals in the ambulance said she had an irregular heartbeat. The nurse at the hospital said that the beat is normal, but she has a heart murmur. Mom also has low hemoglobin, and fractured her tibia.  She will be having surgery on her leg on Tuesday.  She is allowed only one visitor per day. I am seriously considering going down there on Wednesday, which is also her 87th birthday.  She is an hour from home and my aunt can't get out there everyday because she has her own medical issues to deal with. My brother and sister are both in Georgia. I don't know if they plan to visit or not.
> 
> I wanted to get out of town for awhile, but this isn't the way I wanted to do it.



Charade you should go. It`s only an hour away, I`m sure your work will be happy for you to go, even if they don`t, I`d still go. And on her birthday too, she`d be so happy to see you.

I`m glad you can find out info on her now though. I`m surprised there wasn`t a way for them to verify who you were on the phone initially......glad it`s sorted though. And speaking to her would have helped a bit. But, not surprised you are exhausted. Hope she does so much better.






Monday again.......

We have more fog this morning. I was very gently awakened by distant fog horns this morning. Windows are open as it`s not cold, it really is very weird weather. But, supposed to improve as the day goes on.

Going to see if I can get in the store that sells the DVD player today, if there is even a remote line, I`ll just order it online. Dropping DH off at one his friends homes this morning. His man shed in their grounds makes Tom`s man shed look like a small dog kennel .....but he has a mini distillery in his......lol......so they`re having a social distancing meet to check it all out. Think he is brewing ale, wine and I believe gins of various flavours. That might be interesting!!! Love a Sloe Gin!!

Peppered chicken tonight.......using boneless thighs as I seem to have loads of them in the freezers. Doubt it`ll be nice enough to get the barbecue out, so oven it is.

Stores that are deemed non essential today open back up.....no desire to go buy new clothes as we have nowhere to go yet anyway. There are images of lines around the block for some stores opening back up....crazy......































​


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Charade, would be nice to go see your mom if you can.  We could not, but the nurse let her use the phone and we talked.  Sending more get well thoughts and hope all find some comfort in knowing mom is being well taken care of.  

Hehe, Schumi might be seeing all sorts of things in that fog.  Great picture during HHN.  Lush food for dinner, and nice Tom is visiting his friend this morning.  Maybe you will get some drink to taste.  Yeah, DVD players are hard to find around here, and much cheaper then they used to be.  Seems all rather have it played from a download, then a disc.  I gave mine away, when I found out older one’s game system could play DVDs.  Less mess around the TV.

Ah, a wonderful spell of 70’s weather and low humidity.  Another mostly sunny day, and even closer to 80 as the afternoon high temp will be.  

Yesterday, my Dsis said she heated her pool, do we want a swim? Oh yes, a lovely dip with the pool temp 78 degrees. Was so warm feeling that getting out felt cold. But was so nice. I told her the 5 day forecast says this Friday and Saturday will see 90’s in temp, so no need to use the pool heater then, though with those much high temps, the tropical air is responsible, so the chance of downpours and thunderstorms go with that much more humid days too.

Ah, a back to this routine Monday.  Will certainly take a walk, as the last two days, the early morning walks were so refreshing, as morning temps were in the high 50’s.  No difference today, but I decided a sleep was better than a pre-dawn walk.  So a lunchtime walk will have to do.  And so enjoying my routine tea.  So perfect.

So,


----------



## schumigirl

Nice you managed a swim Lynne......glad she lives close enough to visit regularly. 

Yes, we still use DVD players.....Kyle has a PS4, but we never use it. Tom likes dvd`s for sci fi movies I don't watch. You`d think if they were hard to find they`d be expensive? We must be very old fashioned I guess, we don't really download anything. I think we have 3 players in different rooms. The one in the bedroom was last used in the last house I think! No clutter as they are quite small. I hate clutter!! 

They`re around the equivalent of $70 here, well the one Kyle is getting his dad, so a bargain. 

Enjoy that walk and don't forget the tea...….



Well the store I planned to buy the dvd from was still closed, so just came home and ordered it online. It`ll come tomorrow. He knows about that as he asked for it....no surprises there. 

Also just ordered him a very nice Hennessy Cognac X.O. It should come Wednesday......he'll be curious as to what has been ordered as that one is a surprise.....told Kyle he doesn't have to pay for that one! But, he said he will.....we`ll see......

Going to pick Tom up in an half an hour or so......I doubt he`ll have tasted anything as I don't think anything is quite ready....and it`s not midday yet!!! 

Shrimp salad wraps for lunch......and a side of hot chilli potato chips....

Have a great Monday all.......


----------



## mckennarose

schumigirl said:


> Love Jerk Chicken....I have never made a honey lime dressing, so quick Google found me a recipe and have added it to my ever growing portfolio of recipes and good ideas......


It was really good and I'll add it to my rotation of dressings.  I did decrease the oil though, on the recipe I found.  And I added a bit more salt.  Let me know if you like it!  I buy limes by the bag because we use them a lot and like them more than lemons.


schumigirl said:


> Applebees does not sound like somewhere you`d be enticed to go eat at with that description!!!!


LOL!  I can't imagine how hot it was sitting in full sun, in a blacktop parking lot.  Applebees is never our first choice for dining out so we rarely go. 


schumigirl said:


> So that`s a no for HHN then.......lol.....this was one of my favourite moments from HHN way back in 2008 reflections of Fear year.........I had no idea there was a "creature" hidden in the mist.....Tom saw it all unfold in front of him and kept taking a picture till I saw the claws appear to my side.......I wondered why Kyle was laughing........one of the best nights in one of the best HHN years!!!


Schumi!  That picture is terrifying!  LOL!   


schumigirl said:


> Awww....you`d love it really........


Your picture does nothing to entice me to go!  Seriously.... my instant reaction is a great big NOPE!  



schumigirl said:


> MM was well liked when she first appeared in the UK despite all the accusations of one thing and another........now, I know of no one who can stand her or Harry for that matter, and he was beloved in this country. Let them get on with it......I`ve never watched The Crown though.....and yes, love The Queen.


I used to really like Just-call-me-Harry too.  Now I lost all respect for him. 
I really like to look at the Royal Jewels and read about the history of them.  They're just so beautiful.

Edited to add:  I can't wait for Lady C's book to come out this month.   


Lynne G said:


> I gave mine away, when I found out older one’s game system could play DVDs. Less mess around the TV.


That's what we use too.  I know we have a DVD player somewhere, but I couldn't tell you where it got put.  Too many things hooked up to the tvs.


schumigirl said:


> Also just ordered him a very nice Hennessy Cognac X.O.


OOOHH that sounds lovely!

Well, I got the bright idea to reorganize my bedroom closet yesterday.  So now my spare bedroom is covered with piles of clothing I'm slowly going through.  I suppose I have to finish it today, but I've lost motivation.  LOL!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, yesterday, since we saw the church’s resale place was open, bags of shoes and clothes from my and little one’s closets were dropped off there.  Have fun going through piles, McK.  And yeah, one too many visits to Applebee’s, and nope, never again to our local one.  Much better elsewhere.  

Ah so much sunny outside.  Lovely.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> It was really good and I'll add it to my rotation of dressings.  I did decrease the oil though, on the recipe I found.  And I added a bit more salt.  Let me know if you like it!  I buy limes by the bag because we use them a lot and like them more than lemons.
> 
> LOL!  I can't imagine how hot it was sitting in full sun, in a blacktop parking lot.  Applebees is never our first choice for dining out so we rarely go.
> 
> Schumi!  That picture is terrifying!  LOL!
> 
> Your picture does nothing to entice me to go!  Seriously.... my instant reaction is a great big NOPE!
> 
> 
> I used to really like Just-call-me-Harry too.  Now I lost all respect for him.
> I really like to look at the Royal Jewels and read about the history of them.  They're just so beautiful.
> 
> Edited to add:  I can't wait for Lady C's book to come out this month.
> 
> That's what we use too.  I know we have a DVD player somewhere, but I couldn't tell you where it got put.  Too many things hooked up to the tvs.
> 
> OOOHH that sounds lovely!
> 
> Well, I got the bright idea to reorganize my bedroom closet yesterday.  So now my spare bedroom is covered with piles of clothing I'm slowly going through.  I suppose I have to finish it today, but I've lost motivation.  LOL!



lol....probably shouldn't have shown you the picture really....lol...not very encouraging I guess!!! It really is a lot of fun, but it`s not for everyone.....

The crown jewels are supposed to be something to see.....I honestly don`t remember them as I was around 5 when my sister was training to be a nurse in London and we went down. Everyone was impressed, but I never went back as an adult to see them in many visits to London. My over riding memory of that first trip was being terrified in the Underground....purely because I was underground.....we lived in a small village that had two buses an hour and a once a week train......lol...not really but you get the idea. 

I will read her book, not fond of Lady C at all. But, it`ll be a fun read I think. Harry has blown it big time. 

I think he`ll love the cognac, he does love good quality stuff like that. I`m not a cognac drinker in any way.....

Oh good luck with the project!!! I love organising rooms and closets....yes, if you lose motivation it can be hard to get back into it. 



Picked up Tom and as predicted he hadn`t touched a drop of alcohol. 

Had a wander round with them and found out our friends now have ducks????  Duck a l'orange anyone.... They like ducks was the answer to why they got them! They`ll have pigs next....guarantee it. And his man shed is very large!!!! 

Then someone had sent me the video of the VA plane with the Millennium Falcon livery taking off for the last time up at Manchester Airport this morning ...…..the pilot did a final wave to everyone watching by banking it to the side three times just after it took off. Sad to see such beautiful planes go for scrap.

Virgin planes all have their own names and some of us did get rather attached to them....yes, ridiculous....but we`ve flown them so many times......I do think the Jumbo Jet is one of the most majestic planes in the sky and the Virgin ones in particular. 

Time for afternoon pot of tea and we do have scones.....bought from the bakery in the village though....not home made. They are so much better than mine though.....


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, some day, I’d like to visit Schumi and share a pot of tea and scones. One of my favorite two things.  I buy scones too, as have no desire to try to bake them when it’s warm out.  I have only made them for holiday gifts, but not every holiday.  We like to rotate some of what we bake.  The only two we have to bake are chocolate chip and peanut butter cookies.  The first to go is always the chocolate, then the peanut ones, then the rest of other.  I think one year, we did blueberry scones.  They were perfect with my tea that year, as several I removed from the baking tray I bring every year to share with my office, before all were told it was here. 

And McK, while I am not the biggest horror fan, I have enjoyed laughing at and by others.  Robo and I had a very good laugh at one lady’s response,and what she said.  I have to say, even some of the costumes are so well done, I enjoyed looking at them so closer.  I will say, some of the smells in some of the houses were not my favorite, nor the loud sounding beeping in one of the houses last year.  Am looking forward to sharing some HHN fun with other homies this Fall.  So far, thinking two nights will be enough for me.


----------



## Monykalyn

C&Jx2 said:


> Passed my boards! I am officially a registered nurse! Now I can go on vacay in 6 days and RELAX! Lots of poolside drinks at RPR in my future!


Congratulations!!! Nurses make the world go ‘round!


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Have fun going through piles, McK.


Would you believe I got motivated and have started on the drawers?  LOL!


Lynne G said:


> And yeah, one too many visits to Applebee’s, and nope, never again to our local one. Much better elsewhere.


I only like Applebees at night after 9 for half price appetizers and drinks.  But we still don't go very often.  


schumigirl said:


> lol....probably shouldn't have shown you the picture really....lol...not very encouraging I guess!!! It really is a lot of fun, but it`s not for everyone.....


In all fairness, and I think I mentioned it before, one of my dd's has been dying to go for a few years now.  She's shown me videos for a while now so I am pretty familiar with the terror, lol!  My youngest now would like to go, and her boyfriend.  I may be off the hook!  But I maybe could muster up the courage.  Liquid courage, that is......


schumigirl said:


> I will read her book, not fond of Lady C at all. But, it`ll be a fun read I think. Harry has blown it big time.


I honestly never heard of Lady C until recently, when her upcoming book has been mentioned.  I don't know much about her, except that she has written other books on the Royals.  ??  Anything that exposes Me-gain Markle is a plus for me.  She's such a fraud... in her own words!


schumigirl said:


> Had a wander round with them and found out our friends now have ducks???? Duck a l'orange anyone....


LOL!  DH has a friend from work that gives us chicken and duck eggs from time to time.  The duck eggs give me a little gag... lol!  Not for any reason, but they really aren't much different than the chicken eggs.  They're bigger and have a waterproof coating on the shell, but otherwise they're fine.  I can't get my head around them sometimes though.... kinda like frog legs.  They don't taste bad, but I get skeeved by the though of what they are.


Lynne G said:


> And McK, while I am not the biggest horror fan, I have enjoyed laughing at and by others. Robo and I had a very good laugh at one lady’s response,and what she said. I have to say, even some of the costumes are so well done, I enjoyed looking at them so closer. I will say, some of the smells in some of the houses were not my favorite, nor the loud sounding beeping in one of the houses last year. Am looking forward to sharing some HHN fun with other homies this Fall. So far, thinking two nights will be enough for me.


We've been watching a lot of youtube videos of Uni for the past few weeks and it does intrigue me.  HHR would take some 'gearing up' to do, but I'm not ruling it out.  I just need people to hide behind!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ooh, some day, I’d like to visit Schumi and share a pot of tea and scones. One of my favorite two things.  I buy scones too, as have no desire to try to bake them when it’s warm out.  I have only made them for holiday gifts, but not every holiday.  We like to rotate some of what we bake.  The only two we have to bake are chocolate chip and peanut butter cookies.  The first to go is always the chocolate, then the peanut ones, then the rest of other.  I think one year, we did blueberry scones.  They were perfect with my tea that year, as several I removed from the baking tray I bring every year to share with my office, before all were told it was here.
> 
> And McK, while I am not the biggest horror fan, I have enjoyed laughing at and by others.  Robo and I had a very good laugh at one lady’s response,and what she said.  I have to say, even some of the costumes are so well done, I enjoyed looking at them so closer.  I will say, some of the smells in some of the houses were not my favorite, nor the loud sounding beeping in one of the houses last year.  Am looking forward to sharing some HHN fun with other homies this Fall.  So far, thinking two nights will be enough for me.



Our Aga is still on, so I don‘t mind baking for now. We have a huge bifold door in the kitchen so it doesn’t ever get too hot in summer if we do have to cook or bake. But, I do prefer to do it in the winter.

Hard to beat a pot of tea......unless it’s a carafe of wine.....lol.....





mckennarose said:


> Would you believe I got motivated and have started on the drawers?  LOL!
> 
> I only like Applebees at night after 9 for half price appetizers and drinks.  But we still don't go very often.
> 
> In all fairness, and I think I mentioned it before, one of my dd's has been dying to go for a few years now.  She's shown me videos for a while now so I am pretty familiar with the terror, lol!  My youngest now would like to go, and her boyfriend.  I may be off the hook!  But I maybe could muster up the courage.  Liquid courage, that is......
> 
> I honestly never heard of Lady C until recently, when her upcoming book has been mentioned.  I don't know much about her, except that she has written other books on the Royals.  ??  Anything that exposes Me-gain Markle is a plus for me.  She's such a fraud... in her own words!
> 
> LOL!  DH has a friend from work that gives us chicken and duck eggs from time to time.  The duck eggs give me a little gag... lol!  Not for any reason, but they really aren't much different than the chicken eggs.  They're bigger and have a waterproof coating on the shell, but otherwise they're fine.  I can't get my head around them sometimes though.... kinda like frog legs.  They don't taste bad, but I get skeeved by the though of what they are.
> 
> We've been watching a lot of youtube videos of Uni for the past few weeks and it does intrigue me.  HHR would take some 'gearing up' to do, but I'm not ruling it out.  I just need people to hide behind!



She wrote a horrific tale of the type of person she thought Princess Diana was. I never read that as she was just trying to make a name for herself then. But, MM has tried to influence this book.....and failed......I do look forward to it.

Why am I so freaked out about duck eggs too!!! They repulse me to a horrific degree.......couldn’t eat them and our friends thought this was hilarious today when I made a face when they asked if we’d like some!!! Er, no thanks, we get our eggs from chickens in the farm next to us......but no clue why I find them abhorrent!! I’ve never tasted one. Don‘t plan to either.......




Dinner ended up being honey mustard chicken and jersey baby potatoes.......Jersey UK that is. They are gorgeous potatoes.

Lazy night ahead.......


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I ate a quail egg once.  Nope, chicken ones are the only ones I prefer.  

Request for pot stickers for dinner. Good fir me, one pan.


----------



## mckennarose

schumigirl said:


> But, MM has tried to influence this book.....and failed......I do look forward to it.


Ooooh, interesting!  


schumigirl said:


> Why am I so freaked out about duck eggs too!!! They repulse me to a horrific degree.......couldn’t eat them and our friends thought this was hilarious today when I made a face when they asked if we’d like some!!! Er, no thanks, we get our eggs from chickens in the farm next to us......but no clue why I find them abhorrent!! I’ve never tasted one. Don‘t plan to either.......


I like duck in general, even though we don't eat it often and I don't prepare it.  I just can't get my head around the eggs!  Honestly, they taste just like chicken eggs to me.  It's all in my head.....


schumigirl said:


> Dinner ended up being honey mustard chicken and jersey baby potatoes.......Jersey UK that is. They are gorgeous potatoes.


Nice!  Youngest dd is making dinner tonight.  I think she's making blt lettuce wraps.


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I ate a quail egg once. Nope, chicken ones are the only ones I prefer.


I never had a quail egg.  What did it taste like?


Lynne G said:


> Request for pot stickers for dinner. Good fir me, one pan.


Youngest dd and hubby love pot stickers!


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, such great memes today lol

Dentist appt was an adventure.  First patient of day, had to sit in parking lot until they called me, only one patient in office at time.  Had to sign my life away, same as at the oral surgeons.  Glad to see they installed one of those negative air pressure things but it’s only in one of their exam rooms.  The dentist garbed up as tho he was doing emergency surgery.  admittedly, a bit unnerving.  Pun intended

Teeth rebonded, should do me well for another 2+ months until the revision surgery is done/healed.  I declined anesthetic for the 1st time.  A mistake i won’t make again lol. Tensed up so much my neck is spazing.  

The oral surgeon’s office had a cancellation, which i snagged.  Now up to bat on 7/1.  If I do have any sort of family dinner for the 4th, it will be take out lol

Monyk - so all thing considered, would you go back to Orlando area and feel ‘safe’ within the next 2 weeks?  Myrtle beach has become a real hot spot. Multiple restaurants have infections among staff, glad we skipped 2 of them my kids were clamoring to visit.  Phew



mckennarose said:


> Every time I see anything about HHN I get anxious. Someone will have to get me liquored up to set foot in there


that’s sorta the point 


Charade67 said:


> I am seriously considering going down there on Wednesday, which is also her 87th birthday. She is an hour from home and my aunt can't get out there everyday because she has her own medical issues to deal with. My brother and sister are both in Georgia. I don't know if they plan to visit or not.
> 
> I wanted to get out of town for awhile, but this isn't the way I wanted to do it.


Go for it, don’t think about it twice.  You cannot get back the missed time with loved ones


Charade67 said:


> After an emotionally stressful day this showed up on my Facebook feed and made me laugh probably much more than it should have.


Laughter is often the best medicine.


schumigirl said:


> Yes, we still use DVD players.....Kyle has a PS4, but we never use it. Tom likes dvd`s for sci fi movies I don't watch. You`d think if they were hard to find they`d be expensive?


I still have a combo VCR/DVD player lol. Several other DVD ones. I keep telling my boys why do the wear & tear on game systems when u have DVD players.  At least the closet listens to me


mckennarose said:


> Well, I got the bright idea to reorganize my bedroom closet yesterday. So now my spare bedroom is covered with piles of clothing I'm slowly going through. I suppose I have to finish it today, but I've lost motivation. LOL!





Lynne G said:


> Yep, yesterday, since we saw the church’s resale place was open, bags of shoes and clothes from my and little one’s closets were dropped off there. Have fun going through piles, McK. And yeah, one too many visits to Applebee’s, and nope, never again to our local one. Much better elsewhere.


Nice!  What is it with Applebee’s tanking so badly?


schumigirl said:


> Had a wander round with them and found out our friends now have ducks???? Duck a l'orange anyone.... They like ducks was the answer to why they got them! They`ll have pigs next....guarantee it. And his man shed is very large!!!!


Um, pets until food? Eek


----------



## Lynne G

Been a long day already.

Yeah, why my neighbor won’t ever have chicken dinner. Pets.

Keisha, I don’t know, with Applebee’s, but when the staff has more to say to each other than help you, we walked out after waiting to even order anything after waiting 20 minutes, with still no wait staff to our table. I wanted to walk out earlier, but little one was hungry and was watching something on her phone. And visit before that one, food took very long to come, then food delivered to our table was wrong, and nothing was hot that should have been. And both were during what I would call normal dinner time. So, they used to be good, but no way will we give them a chance again. Plus, there’s a great burger place that is much better tasting, and has better sides. Cheaper too. So that’s our go to, when wanting bar type food.


----------



## Lynne G

Where are the peeps?



Ah yes, that after dinner, just relax.  Long day it was.


----------



## Charade67

Quick check in. Thank you for all the prayers, well wishes, and kind words for my mother. Today she was transferred to a different branch of the hospital where  she will have surgery tomorrow. I still don't have a time yet. I called and spoke to someone at the nurses station who told me that I can't bring any gifts or balloons into the hospital. Bummer. I was going to order something from the hospital gift shop and have it sent to Mom's room, but the shop is closed for now due to the virus. We have decided to drive down there tomorrow after I get of from work and come back Wednesday evening. Fortunately there is a hotel very close (looks like it is almost in the parking lot) to the hospital. 



schumigirl said:


> Charade you should go. It`s only an hour away, I`m sure your work will be happy for you to go, even if they don`t, I`d still go. And on her birthday too, she`d be so happy to see you.
> 
> I`m glad you can find out info on her now though. I`m surprised there wasn`t a way for them to verify who you were on the phone initially......glad it`s sorted though. And speaking to her would have helped a bit. But, not surprised you are exhausted. Hope she does so much better.


 The hospital is an hour away from my mom's home. I am actually a 4.5 hour drive from the hospital.   When I called initially I spoke to someone in the emergency department. I'm guessing that either she didn't know what to do to verify my identity or she just didn't want to do it. 
Hope Tom enjoys the DVD player. We have a 4K player that can also play Blue Ray  and DVDs, 



Lynne G said:


> Yesterday, my Dsis said she heated her pool, do we want a swim? Oh yes, a lovely dip with the pool temp 78 degrees. Was so warm feeling that getting out felt cold. But was so nice.


Now that's a pool I wouldn't mind swimming in. I hate getting into a pool and the water is super cold.



mckennarose said:


> LOL! I can't imagine how hot it was sitting in full sun, in a blacktop parking lot. Applebees is never our first choice for dining out so we rarely go.


 I used to like Applebee's, but the ones near us have gone downhill over the past several years. 



mckennarose said:


> Schumi! That picture is terrifying! LOL!





mckennarose said:


> Your picture does nothing to entice me to go! Seriously.... my instant reaction is a great big NOPE!


You can join us in the chicken group.  I can't remember who all of our members are.  I hate having things jump out at me. 



keishashadow said:


> Dentist appt was an adventure. First patient of day, had to sit in parking lot until they called me, only one patient in office at time. Had to sign my life away, same as at the oral surgeons. Glad to see they installed one of those negative air pressure things but it’s only in one of their exam rooms. The dentist garbed up as tho he was doing emergency surgery. admittedly, a bit unnerving. Pun intended
> 
> Teeth rebonded, should do me well for another 2+ months until the revision surgery is done/healed. I declined anesthetic for the 1st time. A mistake i won’t make again lol. Tensed up so much my neck is spazing.
> 
> The oral surgeon’s office had a cancellation, which i snagged. Now up to bat on 7/1. If I do have any sort of family dinner for the 4th, it will be take out lol


 Good luck with all the dental work. I hope it isn't too terrible for you. 


Guess I should go throw a few things into an overnight bag.


----------



## macraven

Prayers for a safe drive tomorrow and a successful surgery for your mother charade.


----------



## Robo56

Good Monday night Sans family 






Sue M said:


> Back still a bit touchy. Have an appt with my massage therapist this coming Thursday. First one since shut down.



Glad to hear you are healing. Take care. Massage therapist are magical. Hope massage helps you. 

I don’t think you and I should go walking together........LOL




Sue M said:


> Oh no! Not you too with a fall. Are you taking any anti inflammatory? Plus Tylenol. That helped me, and my lazy boy recliner. Couldn’t lay flat. And rest. I had to go to the ER a few weeks ago, and was surprised it was half empty. I guess everyone is afraid of exposure. I had mask and found a seat away from others. I hope you feel better soon. Back pain is awful.



Saw the NP at my Doc office this morning. X rays, more meds. I received message from her this afternoon X-ray showed compression fractures of T-10, 11 and 12. So will need MRI.

I had read an article in the local paper 2 weeks ago about how the CEO of the hospital I used to work for was encouraging people to seek treatment at the ER if needed. She said it was safe. She said people with injuries were afraid to come in do to possible Covid exposure. She went on to share information about a man with broken back not coming in for fear of covid exposure. Needless to say that’s ringing in my ears now. 

We have not had lots of cases here, but a few folks have died here. So when I was weighing severe back pain with Covid exposure. I felt I could deal with back pain better. Under normal circumstances I would have gone to ER.




Sue M said:


> May finish watching The Crown on Netflix.



I really like that series. Wished they could have kept the original actors from series one and just aged them. 




keishashadow said:


> Seriously, we are all starved for news on CV but it doesn’t inspire much confidence when we are barraged by experts & politicians all spouting different things. Usually a news junkie, I’m trying to cut way back, as all it does lately is raise my blood pressure.



Yes, you just have to walk away from all the Covid stuff and violence being played out on the news.  I’am not burying my head in the sand mind you. I would call it selective minimal exposure to news. 




keishashadow said:


> I had a dream last night I woke up from the upcoming surgery and found myself with no teeth, at all.



Not a good dream to have.




keishashadow said:


> It always amazes me what a true miracles the right antibiotics are for people. Couple days in and all is usually well.



Yes, indeed. The right antibiotic is significant treatment for killing infections. Hope your granddaughter is doing better. 




schumigirl said:


> My girl friends and I do afternoon tea quite often, sometimes for lunch and it is always beautiful. One of my friends Sue, does it so much better than I do. It just looks so professional and she is a much better baker than I am.....although she would kindly tell you my savoury options are better. A good selection of tea is important too....and Fortnum & Mason would offer a fabulous selection! Yes, we call cookies biscuits.....we would have a chocolate biscuit or a regular biscuit with a cup of tea. Your biscuits are like scones to us.....lol......but so good!!!!



Sounds yummy. I will have to look up some recipes and give it a try in the future. The ladies in the family would like it.




mckennarose said:


> So last night two of my dd's were here and one of the boyfriends and we were watching HHN on youtube because they all want to go. I came to the conclusion that you all are nuts!! LOL! Every time I see anything about HHN I get anxious. Someone will have to get me liquored up to set foot in there!



LOL.......I think you would love it. They sell cocktails and beer. I don’t think you would need-it, but if You do need sips of encouragement it’s available.




mckennarose said:


> Online? I was looking for HP material. If you know of any online can you PM me a link?



I sent you PM




Charade67 said:


> There is some confusion about Mom's heart. My aunt said that the medical professionals in the ambulance said she had an irregular heartbeat. The nurse at the hospital said that the beat is normal, but she has a heart murmur. Mom also has low hemoglobin, and fractured her tibia. She will be having surgery on her leg on Tuesday. She is allowed only one visitor per day. I am seriously considering going down there on Wednesday, which is also her 87th birthday.



Prayers and good wishes being sent for your mom charade. They usually call in a cardiac consult if they are concerned about issues of any kind with heart irregularities. Also hopefully the docs will get to bottom of cause of low hemoglobin.

It would be nice If you can go and be with her. I know your presence will be a great comfort to her and a wonderful birthday surprise. 




schumigirl said:


> ..I had no idea there was a "creature" hidden in the mist.....Tom saw it all unfold in front of him and kept taking a picture till I saw the claws appear to my side..



That’s a fun picture. Pray tell, is that a blood bag cocktail in your hand?

So sad the bloody Nurses are no longer selling those off the IV poles at HHN. 




mckennarose said:


> Well, I got the bright idea to reorganize my bedroom closet yesterday. So now my spare bedroom is covered with piles of clothing I'm slowly going through. I suppose I have to finish it today, but I've lost motivation. LOL!



I need to do my closet. That will be future project. 




schumigirl said:


> I think he`ll love the cognac, he does love good quality stuff like that. I`m not a cognac drinker in any way..



What a nice gift. 




Lynne G said:


> . Robo and I had a very good laugh at one lady’s response,and what she said. I have to say, even some of the costumes are so well done, I enjoyed looking at them so closer.



Yes, that was a fun night Lynne. That was the ASH vs Evil Dead house if I remember correctly . At first I was shocked  when the female scare actor bust through the door and said what she said to us, then I couldn’t stop laughing. That was a fun night for sure.




keishashadow said:


> Tensed up so much my neck is spazing.



Don’t believe I could have been brave enough to refuse numbing during dental work. Hope the spasms stop soon.




Charade67 said:


> Quick check in. Thank you for all the prayers, well wishes, and kind words for my mother. Today she was transferred to a different branch of the hospital where she will have surgery tomorrow. I still don't have a time yet. I called and spoke to someone at the nurses station who told me that I can't bring any gifts or balloons into the hospital. Bummer. I was going to order something from the hospital gift shop and have it sent to Mom's room, but the shop is closed for now due to the virus. We have decided to drive down there tomorrow after I get of from work and come back Wednesday evening. Fortunately there is a hotel very close (looks like it is almost in the parking lot) to the hospital.



Sending prayers for safe travels and good visit with your mom.


----------



## macraven

Looks like I missed having human contact by ten minutes tonight 
Robo probably turned her lights off...

Robo just sending you a no touch hug!
Having back pain is difficult.
Have you on my prayer list for a complete healing.

My brother in Florida is in his third week from
back surgery and he said he is so much better now.

I have now caught up with the 4 forums and now I can relax and hang with the homies here.
Of course most of you are in bed now as it’s after 1 am est

agavegirl is the only night owl in the sans so maybe she will drop in before I turn off the lights here
Of course I will leave the porch light on as you never know who will pop in ...

I imagine Kfish is sleeping now that she has finished up with school and her little probably sleeping better at night.

my ladies gym folded and the public gym
nearby was shut down three weeks ago
Covid 19 spred there and it cannot reopen
Since I do not shop (Mr Mac does all
that for me) I’m in the house all the time 
It’s dull days for me as no family or friend in the area where we live 
My church closed the doors when it all started

I spend time reading and looking forward to UO this September
I’ll be so excited to be somewhere with people around 
Can’t wait for it to happen!

im
Doing the same ok same ol in the house 
Marking the day’s down to when I do go to orlando

hoping to see some
 homies there in late September


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Looks like I missed having human contact by ten minutes tonight
> Robo probably turned her lights off...
> 
> Robo just sending you a no touch hug!
> Having back pain is difficult.
> Have you on my prayer list for a complete healing.
> 
> My brother in Florida is in his third week from
> back surgery and he said he is so much better now.
> 
> I have now caught up with the 4 forums and now I can relax and hang with the homies here.
> Of course most of you are in bed now as it’s after 1 am est
> 
> agavegirl is the only night owl in the sans so maybe she will drop in before I turn off the lights here
> Of course I will leave the porch light on as you never know who will pop in ...
> 
> I imagine Kfish is sleeping now that she has finished up with school and her little probably sleeping better at night.
> 
> my ladies gym folded and the public gym
> nearby was shut down three weeks ago
> Covid 19 spred there and it cannot reopen
> Since I do not shop (Mr Mac does all
> that for me) I’m in the house all the time
> It’s dull days for me as no family or friend in the area where we live
> My church closed the doors when it all started
> 
> I spend time reading and looking forward to UO this September
> I’ll be so excited to be somewhere with people around
> Can’t wait for it to happen!
> 
> im
> Doing the same ok same ol in the house
> Marking the day’s down to when I do go to orlando
> 
> hoping to see some
> homies there in late September


----------



## macraven

Oh.... I spy a live homie here’

let’s see who can drink the other under the table!


----------



## macraven

Schumi is tom snoring and you can’t sleep?

or has he hogged the covers?

you can tell me. I can keep a secret’


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Oh.... I spy a live homie here’
> 
> let’s see who can drink the other under the table!



lol......you know me mac.....strongest thing at this time of the morning for me is tea!

Everyone else is still sleeping.........Kyle is due up in around 5 minutes, he’s an early bird too. Although he considers this a lay in as he’s usually up around 6 when he had to drive to his offices......

He doesn’t drink tea or coffee, so he’s an easy breakfast, although he doesn’t need me for that......I just set the kitchen table and he gets on with it.....

Hope you get some zzzzzzz’s soon.....

lol.......I’m way back in the kitchen so can’t hear him if he is....lol.....I’ll wake him gently when I go back up if he is...

Maybe offering bacon will get him awake quicker.......always works!!!!


----------



## macraven

If he does t want the bacon keep
It warm
For me

you do have mayo to go with the bacon?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> If he does t want the bacon keep
> It warm
> For me
> 
> you do have mayo to go with the back?





Tom is a big mayo fan.......always some here.....


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Ooooh, interesting!
> 
> I like duck in general, even though we don't eat it often and I don't prepare it.  I just can't get my head around the eggs!  Honestly, they taste just like chicken eggs to me.  It's all in my head.....
> 
> Nice!  Youngest dd is making dinner tonight.  I think she's making blt lettuce wraps.
> 
> I never had a quail egg.  What did it taste like?
> 
> Youngest dd and hubby love pot stickers!



Lady C was on the Brit version of I`m a Celebrity.....get me out of here. Not a woman with whom you`d choose to spend time with. But, this book will be interesting to say the least. 

I love duck.....cooked duck, in many recipes....Peking style being my favourite, oh and plum sauce too........lush!!!! But, yes, I agree about the eggs....not quite sure..maybe it`s the size and I`m subliminally thinking of Jurassic Park.....





keishashadow said:


> Hey all, such great memes today lol
> 
> Dentist appt was an adventure.  First patient of day, had to sit in parking lot until they called me, only one patient in office at time.  Had to sign my life away, same as at the oral surgeons.  Glad to see they installed one of those negative air pressure things but it’s only in one of their exam rooms.  The dentist garbed up as tho he was doing emergency surgery.  admittedly, a bit unnerving.  Pun intended
> 
> Teeth rebonded, should do me well for another 2+ months until the revision surgery is done/healed.  I declined anesthetic for the 1st time.  A mistake i won’t make again lol. Tensed up so much my neck is spazing.
> 
> The oral surgeon’s office had a cancellation, which i snagged.  Now up to bat on 7/1.  If I do have any sort of family dinner for the 4th, it will be take out lol
> 
> 
> I still have a combo VCR/DVD player lol. Several other DVD ones. I keep telling my boys why do the wear & tear on game systems when u have DVD players.  At least the closet listens to me
> 
> Um, pets until food? Eek




lol....don`t think they plan to eat them.....although I never thought to ask!!!!! Good point Keish......

I wish we had a VCR still.....we have a whole host of old video tapes.....but all collecting dust now, gave a load away years ago, but kept some that might be collectors items......lol.....discovered last night we have 2 dvd players up in the attic. Not quite sure why, but when the charity stores open up, they`ll be going. 

Glad the dental appt went well. When I went to the dentist in Celebration few years back, he was in full surgical gowns, hands held upwards and mask as he appeared like an apparition before me......yes, it was like a dramatic introduction. You know that moment you don`t want to giggle.....I had one of those moments....my humour though,  was a complete juxtaposition of the situation!!






Charade67 said:


> Quick check in. Thank you for all the prayers, well wishes, and kind words for my mother. Today she was transferred to a different branch of the hospital where  she will have surgery tomorrow. I still don't have a time yet. I called and spoke to someone at the nurses station who told me that I can't bring any gifts or balloons into the hospital. Bummer. I was going to order something from the hospital gift shop and have it sent to Mom's room, but the shop is closed for now due to the virus. We have decided to drive down there tomorrow after I get of from work and come back Wednesday evening. Fortunately there is a hotel very close (looks like it is almost in the parking lot) to the hospital.
> 
> The hospital is an hour away from my mom's home. I am actually a 4.5 hour drive from the hospital.   When I called initially I spoke to someone in the emergency department. I'm guessing that either she didn't know what to do to verify my identity or she just didn't want to do it.
> Hope Tom enjoys the DVD player. We have a 4K player that can also play Blue Ray  and DVDs,
> 
> Now that's a pool I wouldn't mind swimming in. I hate getting into a pool and the water is super cold.
> 
> I used to like Applebee's, but the ones near us have gone downhill over the past several years.




We stopped buying Blu Ray discs....didn`t notice enough of a difference. He will, it`s just a token gift really......he really needs nothing. But will enjoy the cognac. 

Hope your mum does good in surgery, and you`ll be glad you went. Hope you get through the day quickly though, you`ll be keen to get moving. Have a safe journey. 







Robo56 said:


> Saw the NP at my Doc office this morning. X rays, more meds. I received message from her this afternoon X-ray showed compression fractures of T-10, 11 and 12. So will need MRI.
> 
> I had read an article in the local paper 2 weeks ago about how the CEO of the hospital I used to work for was encouraging people to seek treatment at the ER if needed. She said it was safe. She said people with injuries were afraid to come in do to possible Covid exposure. She went on to share information about a man with broken back not coming in for fear of covid exposure. Needless to say that’s ringing in my ears now.
> 
> We have not had lots of cases here, but a few folks have died here. So when I was weighing severe back pain with Covid exposure. I felt I could deal with back pain better. Under normal circumstances I would have gone to ER.
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy. I will have to look up some recipes and give it a try in the future. The ladies in the family would like it.
> 
> 
> That’s a fun picture. Pray tell, is that a blood bag cocktail in your hand?
> 
> So sad the bloody Nurses are no longer selling those off the IV poles at HHN.




I would be ok with going to the hospital here. They have been excellent at separating Covid and non Covid cases. But, I agree, if you don`t need to go, best avoided. Hope your improvement continues. 

You`d love an afternoon tea.....so easy. Make everything small and delicate and voila.....you`ve got it! 

Yes, that was a much missed blood bag!!! I was never offended by the blood nurses, they were fun. Have to say though.....the bags weren`t that nice, but we still got them every year......lol......

We are a sellers dream couple!!! 






macraven said:


> Looks like I missed having human contact by ten minutes tonight
> Robo probably turned her lights off...
> 
> Robo just sending you a no touch hug!
> Having back pain is difficult.
> Have you on my prayer list for a complete healing.
> 
> My brother in Florida is in his third week from
> back surgery and he said he is so much better now.
> 
> I have now caught up with the 4 forums and now I can relax and hang with the homies here.
> Of course most of you are in bed now as it’s after 1 am est
> 
> agavegirl is the only night owl in the sans so maybe she will drop in before I turn off the lights here
> Of course I will leave the porch light on as you never know who will pop in ...
> 
> I imagine Kfish is sleeping now that she has finished up with school and her little probably sleeping better at night.
> 
> my ladies gym folded and the public gym
> nearby was shut down three weeks ago
> Covid 19 spred there and it cannot reopen
> Since I do not shop (Mr Mac does all
> that for me) I’m in the house all the time
> It’s dull days for me as no family or friend in the area where we live
> My church closed the doors when it all started
> 
> I spend time reading and looking forward to UO this September
> I’ll be so excited to be somewhere with people around
> Can’t wait for it to happen!
> 
> im
> Doing the same ok same ol in the house
> Marking the day’s down to when I do go to orlando
> 
> hoping to see some
> homies there in late September




We`re just starting to get out and about mac......warily though I have to say. Looking at the lines to get into stores that were reopening yesterday was ridiculous. I`m in no rush to do anything like that. 

Glad your brother is doing better now.....good to hear.....

All bacon is gone.......but will rustle up some more!!! 




Tuesday........

Dull and grey again. But, incredibly mild so we`ll enjoy a walk this morning. Might drive along to the beach at the next town along.....it has good parking and a nice walk on to the sand. 

Lasagne for dinner tonight.....it`s been requested to be spicy....well, we like it. Not usual though. Kyle will have something else as he doesn`t like things with tomato sauce. He`ll eat it, but who wants to eat something they don`t really enjoy. 

No good news coming out of America yet about travelling.....although looking at the rise in numbers there......not sure really. Not that we`re much better over here. 

Sometimes things are easier to decide when the decision is made for you. 







































Happy Tuesday.............​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, yes, the amount of risk and too much overload of news, and stressful for many, as what is the right level of comfort for me.

Robo, back pain is horrible. I hope you get pain relief soon, and sending good thoughts that you are healing well. Yes, that was a great night. Sending another hello to your sister that went with us. Was very nice to meet her, too.

Sue, I hope you are felling better too.  Sending well wishes to you as well.

All those homies not feeling well, sending lots of get well wishes and mummy dust.

And yes, while Mac does not get out of the house much, and good for you Mac, safe is so important.  But hey, it’s a Taco Tuesday, so Mac can do her Taco Bell run for dinner tonight.

So, homies, 


Ah yes, and like Schumi, a perfect morning is one with a cup of tea in my hand. So, a perfect morning for me as well.

Charade, Safe travels today, and sending good thoughts mom’s surgery goes absolutely perfect, and she is felling good.  Sweet, that you can be there for her birthday.  And nice to find a hotel next to the hospital.  Saying prayers for your mom’s good health.

Yes, routine early bird, though it’s almost noon for Schumi and our other over the pond homies.

Thus, have a very happy Taco Tuesday, and hey, bacon goes on a taco, right? LoL

Thought I smelled yummy   .  Yay, Schumi was making breakfast this morning.  Me, ooh little one made cookies last night.  Chocolate chip ones.  Will have to see if any are left, and heated up a waffle I made extra yesterday, as don’t mind reheating them in the toaster.  My week day, easy breakfasts, regardless of commuting or not.


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> I imagine Kfish is sleeping now that she has finished up with school and her little probably sleeping better at night.



Hope was doing better, but has now gotten back to being up 4-5 times a night.  She is getting her two top teeth so that may be throwing her off.  She should be tired because she is walking all over the place.  Hard to believe that she turns 11 months old tomorrow!

So we have entered Phase 2.  Had two meals outside which were really nice for a change.  

At least New York is one of the best when it comes to COVID control instead of being the worst!  We have plans to go down to FL at the end of July/beginning or August, but we don't know what restrictions will be in place.  They still are enforcing the 14 day quarantine on New Yorkers who visit...and there are questions on how strictly this is enforced.

Hope everyone enjoys this lovely day!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Good morning everyone! I have lots of new telemedicine functionality getting turned on at my hospital this week so its a busy one for me but wanted to say hi after I smelled bacon and heard the tea kettle whistle. Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## schumigirl

Been a nice little day here....this morning went a walk to another beach close by us, maybe a 20 minute drive away and it was so misty, you could just see a couple of ships passing by. 

It was deceptively warm despite it only being around 58F. Took my hoodie off after 10 minutes......









​

Bit different from a few weeks ago on our own beach......










​Spent the afternoon in a friends garden as it has been warm despite the mist hanging around.....no wonder we have thunder forecast....

It was lovely feeling a little bit normal again......and seeing friends despite being 6 feet apart, was a lot of fun......certainly refreshed a few of us......and a few glasses of wine was lovely too......

Now to think about starting dinner.......


----------



## schumigirl

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Good morning everyone! I have lots of new telemedicine functionality getting turned on at my hospital this week so its a busy one for me but wanted to say hi after I smelled bacon and heard the tea kettle whistle. Hope you all have a great day!
> 
> View attachment 501469




Now that sounds interesting!!! And quite technical......

Tea kettle is always on the boil here......

I think Lynne would be one of the most regular for tea!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh yes I would be Schumi.  I enjoy tea, British tea included.  

Almost lunchtime, and asked the kids to do some bill paying and shopping for me.  Hoping they bring something good home to eat.  I see from my phone, they stopped for coffee.  Ah, more like their dad, as he always asks for some one to make coffee for him.


----------



## macraven

Our lawn dude just left and yard looks nice
again
The way our grass grows the dude will be making a lot of money this month.
Every 6 days now as have had lots of rain and sunshine since May.

Really can’t complain as it is better than living up north where summer does not show up until the 4th of July


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh that reminds me, I better ask DH to mow our lawn.  Hear our neighbor mowing his.  Yeah, summer tropical heat ends this week.  With this clear, sunny, beautiful blue sky, low humidity, nice weather days, it has been quite lovely.


----------



## Sue M

Vicki I love both those resorts!  We just got the news the Canada/US border closure is extended another month till July 21. Mainly because US virus numbers are still going up in many states. I’m fairly certain I’ll have to cancel. My trip is Aug 1, and who knows if closure will be extended again. But I’ll wait to officially cancel. Doesn’t matter if I cancel now or late July.  It will be a sad day.

Keisha I’m trying to cut down on news watching too. It’s fatiguing.
So true, not fun adulting!  

Schumi I can’t wait to go have tea with the ladies again!  My good friend sometimes brings me back some Fortnum & Mason tea when she goes back to visit family.  Last time she brought back tea from Highclere Castle.

McRose thanks! Looking forward to seeing massage therapist Thursday. Back still a bit twingy but so much better than it was.
I don’t understand this virus at all either, why it affects some, others not so much. Sadly I spoke with a work friend the other day. Her daughters father in law is very sick and not expected to survive. Very sad.
Jerk chicken sounds lovely!  I’ve fallen in love with a lemon garlic dressing. Store bought but yummy.
Love citrus dressings.
Can’t say I’ve ever been to Applebee. Sitting in a parking lot with no shade nope!

Charade so glad things worked out and you are able to speak with your mom. Hope you get to go tomorrow to be with her on her birthday.

Schumi what a great pic! And you didn’t even spill the drink. Impressive. I’d be wearing the drink 
I was at a movie, back when we could do such things, and was holding a bag of popcorn. It wasn’t a horror movie, but I was startled and popcorn everywhere.  Everyone around me was wearing it.  I don’t have a chance at HHN!

MM ugh. Everyone here was glad they left for California. We were left with a hefty bill for their security. Since they weren’t here on Royal business most felt we shouldn’t have to pick up the tab for their security. A sad day when he married her.

Lynne sounds like a nice Sunday!

Schumi mmmm shrimp salad wraps sound yummy. 
Ducks! Lol. I guess they have a pond? I wouldn’t eat the eggs either. Don’t know why. 
Has Virgin in UK gone? In the US Alaska Air bought them out. I love Alaska but the Virgin planes were so much nicer. Sadly we never got many chances to fly with them as they didn't have many flights from the Pacific Nw. But we enjoyed it when we did fly with Virgin.
I haven’t read anything “Lady”C has written. May read Markle book!  

Keishashadow you didn’t have any freezing at the dentist? Yikes. 7/1 will bee here soon!

Charade prayers that your moms surgery goes well today. Safe drive over. Glad you’re getting to see her. Too bad about the no gift policy but maybe a card and some edible treat? 
 I’m firmly in the chicken group!

Robo lol. No, may not be a good idea to walk together! Compression fractures eek. Doesn’t sound good. Will you need surgery?

Mac sorry I wasn’t around last night!  We’re 3 hrs earlier than you. But I fell asleep on sofa watching tv!  Do you know when Fear is starting up?
Dull days for sure. Even with family and friends. I dog walk with one friend who lives up the lane. I miss going out to coffee, movies etc. Having backyard bbq with friends etc. 
I wonder what gyms will be left? Mine closed too.

Lynne great Tuesday meme!  Keeping us all on track. Especially us retired folks who don’t know one day from the next lol!

KStarfish I don’t miss those nights! Being up a million times a night. And she’s walking too! 
Glad to hear NY is doing so much better. Probably better than Fla at this point! Don’t understand the quarantine.

Schumi lovely beach pics! We have beaches down the hill from us, but we’re on an inlet. It’s just not the same as open ocean. Would have to drive into Vancouver for that.

Mac always a nice feeling after lawn is cut. Ours is growing a lot too with all the rain we’re getting. 
Our dude comes Thursday.

Lynne a bit envious of your weather. But today it may be grey and cool but not raining for a change. Tomorrow it’s supposed to warm up and sunshine making an appearance yay! We’ll all be walking around squinting looking like we just emerged from a cave.

Today the tile guy came by for the morning putting up the water proof membrane. Contractor out hunting for floor tiles to match the wall ones which are big. He wants 2x2 tiles for floor to follow contours better and not crack. Ugh this is taking sooooo long. Can’t wait for it to be finished and have our shower back.

I think I’ll make tomato soup tonight. And DH wants pizza. But I’m thinking tomato soup and grilled cheese! I have a recipe for Nordstrom’s tomato soup. Make in my instant pot.

It’s lunch time. I’m only one home. Not sure what I want! But hungry.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Sue, sending well wishes and mummy dust that you feel much better soon too.  I hope the border opens for your August trip.  Little one was kinda like why did you cancel our August trip.  Eh, if I feel like it, I am sure I can book again.  Just not that ready to travel quite yet.  But I do like getting out as when weather is nice, I want to enjoy it.  Hope you get your shower fixed quickly.  There’s something about a hot shower, that just makes you feel clean and fresh.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Oh yes I would be Schumi.  I enjoy tea, British tea included.
> 
> Almost lunchtime, and asked the kids to do some bill paying and shopping for me.  Hoping they bring something good home to eat.  I see from my phone, they stopped for coffee.  Ah, more like their dad, as he always asks for some one to make coffee for him.



Nothing quite nicer than a proper pot of tea, British tea that is.....

Hope the kids got what you wanted.....





macraven said:


> Our lawn dude just left and yard looks nice
> again
> The way our grass grows the dude will be making a lot of money this month.
> Every 6 days now as have had lots of rain and sunshine since May.
> 
> Really can’t complain as it is better than living up north where summer does not show up until the 4th of July



Oh my goodness, you aren`t kidding.....the differences in weather is extreme!!! We got our lawn done today too, and with all the rain we`ve had it looks gorgeous, very green and lush!!  Our gardener commented considering how much rain we`ve had it has dried amazingly well. Not surprised, it`s been so humid. Glad you`re happy with yours too. 





Sue M said:


> Vicki I love both those resorts!  We just got the news the Canada/US border closure is extended another month till July 21. Mainly because US virus numbers are still going up in many states. I’m fairly certain I’ll have to cancel. My trip is Aug 1, and who knows if closure will be extended again. But I’ll wait to officially cancel. Doesn’t matter if I cancel now or late July.  It will be a sad day.
> 
> Keisha I’m trying to cut down on news watching too. It’s fatiguing.
> So true, not fun adulting!
> 
> Schumi I can’t wait to go have tea with the ladies again!  My good friend sometimes brings me back some Fortnum & Mason tea when she goes back to visit family.  Last time she brought back tea from Highclere Castle.
> 
> McRose thanks! Looking forward to seeing massage therapist Thursday. Back still a bit twingy but so much better than it was.
> I don’t understand this virus at all either, why it affects some, others not so much. Sadly I spoke with a work friend the other day. Her daughters father in law is very sick and not expected to survive. Very sad.
> Jerk chicken sounds lovely!  I’ve fallen in love with a lemon garlic dressing. Store bought but yummy.
> Love citrus dressings.
> Can’t say I’ve ever been to Applebee. Sitting in a parking lot with no shade nope!
> 
> Charade so glad things worked out and you are able to speak with your mom. Hope you get to go tomorrow to be with her on her birthday.
> 
> Schumi what a great pic! And you didn’t even spill the drink. Impressive. I’d be wearing the drink
> I was at a movie, back when we could do such things, and was holding a bag of popcorn. It wasn’t a horror movie, but I was startled and popcorn everywhere.  Everyone around me was wearing it.  I don’t have a chance at HHN!
> 
> MM ugh. Everyone here was glad they left for California. We were left with a hefty bill for their security. Since they weren’t here on Royal business most felt we shouldn’t have to pick up the tab for their security. A sad day when he married her.
> 
> Lynne sounds like a nice Sunday!
> 
> Schumi mmmm shrimp salad wraps sound yummy.
> Ducks! Lol. I guess they have a pond? I wouldn’t eat the eggs either. Don’t know why.
> Has Virgin in UK gone? In the US Alaska Air bought them out. I love Alaska but the Virgin planes were so much nicer. Sadly we never got many chances to fly with them as they didn't have many flights from the Pacific Nw. But we enjoyed it when we did fly with Virgin.
> I haven’t read anything “Lady”C has written. May read Markle book!
> 
> Keishashadow you didn’t have any freezing at the dentist? Yikes. 7/1 will bee here soon!
> 
> Charade prayers that your moms surgery goes well today. Safe drive over. Glad you’re getting to see her. Too bad about the no gift policy but maybe a card and some edible treat?
> I’m firmly in the chicken group!
> 
> Robo lol. No, may not be a good idea to walk together! Compression fractures eek. Doesn’t sound good. Will you need surgery?
> 
> Mac sorry I wasn’t around last night!  We’re 3 hrs earlier than you. But I fell asleep on sofa watching tv!  Do you know when Fear is starting up?
> Dull days for sure. Even with family and friends. I dog walk with one friend who lives up the lane. I miss going out to coffee, movies etc. Having backyard bbq with friends etc.
> I wonder what gyms will be left? Mine closed too.
> 
> Lynne great Tuesday meme!  Keeping us all on track. Especially us retired folks who don’t know one day from the next lol!
> 
> KStarfish I don’t miss those nights! Being up a million times a night. And she’s walking too!
> Glad to hear NY is doing so much better. Probably better than Fla at this point! Don’t understand the quarantine.
> 
> Schumi lovely beach pics! We have beaches down the hill from us, but we’re on an inlet. It’s just not the same as open ocean. Would have to drive into Vancouver for that.
> 
> Mac always a nice feeling after lawn is cut. Ours is growing a lot too with all the rain we’re getting.
> Our dude comes Thursday.
> 
> Lynne a bit envious of your weather. But today it may be grey and cool but not raining for a change. Tomorrow it’s supposed to warm up and sunshine making an appearance yay! We’ll all be walking around squinting looking like we just emerged from a cave.
> 
> Today the tile guy came by for the morning putting up the water proof membrane. Contractor out hunting for floor tiles to match the wall ones which are big. He wants 2x2 tiles for floor to follow contours better and not crack. Ugh this is taking sooooo long. Can’t wait for it to be finished and have our shower back.
> 
> I think I’ll make tomato soup tonight. And DH wants pizza. But I’m thinking tomato soup and grilled cheese! I have a recipe for Nordstrom’s tomato soup. Make in my instant pot.
> 
> It’s lunch time. I’m only one home. Not sure what I want! But hungry.



I hope you don`t need to cancel Sue...no one wants to hear anyone cancelling a trip. It`s all so much out of our hands and that`s the worst part......nothing we can do about it. We are still prepared to not be travelling in September, and I`m sure if travel is cancelled I wouldn`t want to be travelling to Orlando then anyway if cases are rising dangerously high. They won`t cancel for no reason.

Highclere is beautiful.....never had tea from there, but I do have a gin from there I believe.....of course!!! Afternoon teas, done properly are the best and very elegant. We always get "a little" dressed up when we have them. yes, fascinators and all! I`m still trying to remember the last time I had on proper dressy shoes.......seems so long ago now!

Alaska Air have bought over Virgin America. VA are still in one piece thankfully. 

You couldn`t really spill the blood bags thankfully.....I just showed that picture to Kyle as it has been years since he`s seen it.....he laughed remembering that night so well!!! So much fun!!! 

Enjoy that soup. 





Mist is rolling in again....not as bad as previous nights, but it`s there and it`s so still outside. We had a wander down to the fruit trees and they are really blossoming nicely. Should get a very good yield this year from them all. 

Still watching The Last Kingdom, as suggested by someone on the Dis who`s trip reports I read. It is not as oppulent and extravagent as Game of Thrones, but similar idea, different era. Some of it is as hard to watch as GoT. 

Lasagne was so good.....and so filling. No room for anything else tonight at all.....

Need to go catch up on emails......little bit behind today. And need to start thinking about all the work we wanted done this year to start, now most businesses are up and running. Except our decorator.....he`s booked solid till November!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, chicken nuggets to cook for lunch, sushi for older one, and all were full.  Thinking pasta tonight, as little one picked up her favorite cheese they grind when you order it. So fresh ground cheese for the pasta sounds right.  Yum dinner Schumi had.


----------



## macraven

Taco Bell night for me
(I know you already figured that out)


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Where are the peeps?
> 
> View attachment 501333
> 
> Ah yes, that after dinner, just relax.  Long day it was.


Haha love that pic


Robo56 said:


> Saw the NP at my Doc office this morning. X rays, more meds. I received message from her this afternoon X-ray showed compression fractures of T-10, 11 and 12. So will need MRI.


Oh no


macraven said:


> my ladies gym folded and the public gym
> nearby was shut down three weeks ago
> Covid 19 spred there and it cannot reopen
> Since I do not shop (Mr Mac does all
> that for me) I’m in the house all the time
> It’s dull days for me as no family or friend in the area where we live


that gym will need a deep cleaning. Gyms open here. You have to wear a mask into them but it’s up to owner as to whether it’s mandatory to wear inside. Makes perfect non-sense to me. I was the only non-participant not wearing one when I dropped/picked up GD at gymnastics today 

Ur going to Start climbing the walls  if u dont get out to walk about a bit. Any walking trails nearby? Even am senior hours in the store? Gotta get used to wearing that mask outside in heat/humidity...which is a real bear indeed




macraven said:


> Oh.... I spy a live homie here’
> 
> let’s see who can drink the other under the table!


That would be a fool’s bet lol.  I declare a tie


schumigirl said:


> Glad the dental appt went well. When I went to the dentist in Celebration few years back, he was in full surgical gowns, hands held upwards and mask as he appeared like an apparition before me......yes, it was like a dramatic introduction. You know that moment you don`t want to giggle.....I had one of those moments....my humour though, was a complete juxtaposition of the situation!!


I do believe that’s what threw me to decline novocaine.


schumigirl said:


> Bit different from a few weeks ago on our own beach....


All beaches are beautifully majestic to me.


macraven said:


> Our lawn dude just left and yard looks nice
> again
> The way our grass grows the dude will be making a lot of money this month.
> Every 6 days now as have had lots of rain and sunshine since May.
> 
> Really can’t complain as it is better than living up north where summer does not show up until the 4th of July


Lol u need a goat, Probably cheaper than lawn dude


Sue M said:


> Vicki I love both those resorts! We just got the news the Canada/US border closure is extended another month till July 21. Mainly because US virus numbers are still going up in many states. I’m fairly certain I’ll have to cancel. My trip is Aug 1, and who knows if closure will be extended again. But I’ll wait to officially cancel. Doesn’t matter if I cancel now or late July. It will be a sad day.
> 
> Keisha I’m trying to cut down on news watching too. It’s fatiguing.
> So true, not fun adulting!


Yes, I’m being far more selective as to tv news



Lynne G said:


> Eh, if I feel like it, I am sure I can book again. Just not that ready to travel quite yet


Admittedly off-kilter, the mr may again be on another two week lay-off Starting friday. we are already casually daydreaming lol


----------



## Robo56

Good evening Sans family 



Sitting on screened in porch. It’s beautiful out. Storm on Sunday brought in cooler temps. It’s 81 with nice gentle breeze. Meds are kicking in and helping. Was not able to sit much past few days so this is good.

Spoke with my dad today. This was the day I should have traveled up for our visit. Had some nice things planned for him for Fathers Day.



macraven said:


> Robo just sending you a no touch hug!
> Having back pain is difficult.
> Have you on my prayer list for a complete healing.



Thank you Mac. I do appreciate your prayers. Enjoy your Taco Tuesday meal from the Bell.




macraven said:


> My brother in Florida is in his third week from
> back surgery and he said he is so much better now.



Sending prayers and mummy dust for your brothers healing.




Lynne G said:


> Robo, back pain is horrible. I hope you get pain relief soon, and sending good thoughts that you are healing well. Yes, that was a great night. Sending another hello to your sister that went with us. Was very nice to meet her, too.




Thank you Lynne. Hope you don’t have to cancel your August trip.

The trip I had planned in July is a no go for sure now.



schumigirl said:


> Been a nice little day here....this morning went a walk to another beach close by us, maybe a 20 minute drive away and it was so misty, you could just see a couple of ships



Nice pics of the beach.




Sue M said:


> Robo lol. No, may not be a good idea to walk together! Compression fractures eek. Doesn’t sound good. Will you need surgery?



Will know more after MRI. They must be back logged for tests in radiology.  My MRI is Sunday morning. Will know more after that.
Meds are working nicely and I’am comfortable today.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade hate typing on iPhone thot I gave you & family lots of good vibes but don’t see it posted. Hope all is well!


Robo56 said:


> Spoke with my dad today. This was the day I should have traveled up for our visit. Had some nice things planned for him for Fathers Day.


Aw, here’s to a nice ‘do-over day’ sooner vs later 


Robo56 said:


> Will know more after MRI. They must be back logged for tests in radiology. My MRI is Sunday morning. Will know more after that.
> Meds are working nicely and I’am comfortable today.


Wow didn’t know they did regularly scheduled tests on weekends. Here, that would be considered a quick appointment, but I’m sure it seems so far away. Hang in there!


----------



## Sue M

Soup in the instant pot. Will do grilled cheese in awhile after soup finishes cooking. I love tomato soup and grilled cheese!  

The sun is finally peeking out. We have some nice sunny days coming. Will be nice. And it perks you up.

Lynne thanks. It seems like this tile thing is going on and on. But contractor brought over 3 floor samples he thought would work and we decided on one. Aside from leak which started this whole thing as we only re did shower 6 yrs ago the problem has been finding matching tiles. They don’t make the colour we had anymore. So had to find wall tile that went with the existing one. They took out floor and about 3 feet up wall. We are putting in a strip of glass tiles for transition. But tile too big for floor. So had to find 2x2. I think everything is now set to go for tomorrow. Tiling starts. We’ve been having to use another bathroom for showers. I’ll be glad to have mine back. Don’t much like having to climb into tub to shower! Ours is a walk in.

Schumi yum for lasagna! It sure is filling. Yes so hard when everything is out of our control. But even if border opens I’m not sure it will be a good idea to go. Numbers are spiking now. And Aug is only a little more than a month away. Sigh. First time ever I’m considering canceling a trip. 
I’m going to have to look at Last Kingdom!


Mac is enjoying her tacos!

Robo glad to hear you’re more comfortable now with meds. Hopefully good news Sunday.

Keisha 2 words I’ll never use at dentist- no freezing! 

Instant pot beeping. Time to make the grilled cheese!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Our lawn dude just left and yard looks nice
> again
> The way our grass grows the dude will be making a lot of money this month.
> Every 6 days now as have had lots of rain and sunshine since May.
> 
> Really can’t complain as it is better than living up north where summer does not show up until the 4th of July



Ours is done twice a week.......sprinkler system has been turned off even. Sure is nice though, we have a couple small spots being a pain this year in back, but that’s where our dogs always go.


----------



## Charade67

Super quick update. 
Mom’s surgery went well. I just got to my hotel in SC. I can walk to the hospital from here.

Another funny I found on Facebook.


----------



## macraven

Good news Charade your mom’s surgery went well.
Hope you get a full sleep tonight and be able to spend more time with your mom tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Taco Bell night for me
> (I know you already figured that out)



I do need to remind myself what day is it.....so I post a picture.....and your Taco Tuesday also reminds me......it`s the simple things sometimes!!! 





keishashadow said:


> Haha love that pic
> 
> Oh no
> 
> that gym will need a deep cleaning. Gyms open here. You have to wear a mask into them but it’s up to owner as to whether it’s mandatory to wear inside. Makes perfect non-sense to me. I was the only non-participant not wearing one when I dropped/picked up GD at gymnastics today
> 
> Ur going to Start climbing the walls  if u dont get out to walk about a bit. Any walking trails nearby? Even am senior hours in the store? Gotta get used to wearing that mask outside in heat/humidity...which is a real bear indeed
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a fool’s bet lol.  I declare a tie
> 
> I do believe that’s what threw me to decline novocaine.
> 
> All beaches are beautifully majestic to me.
> 
> Lol u need a goat, Probably cheaper than lawn dude
> 
> Yes, I’m being far more selective as to tv news
> 
> 
> Admittedly off-kilter, the mr may again be on another two week lay-off Starting friday. we are already casually daydreaming lol




Yep, we have always lived beside the ocean, on either coast. If we ever do move to the Cotswolds that would be something I`d really miss as it`s always been there. 

Oh I forgot about the next lay off.......a little trip in there.....go on.....you know you want to 






Robo56 said:


> Good evening Sans family
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting on screened in porch. It’s beautiful out. Storm on Sunday brought in cooler temps. It’s 81 with nice gentle breeze. Meds are kicking in and helping. Was not able to sit much past few days so this is good.
> 
> Spoke with my dad today. This was the day I should have traveled up for our visit. Had some nice things planned for him for Fathers Day.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac. I do appreciate your prayers. Enjoy your Taco Tuesday meal from the Bell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending prayers and mummy dust for your brothers healing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lynne. Hope you don’t have to cancel your August trip.
> 
> The trip I had planned in July is a no go for sure now.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics of the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will know more after MRI. They must be back logged for tests in radiology.  My MRI is Sunday morning. Will know more after that.
> Meds are working nicely and I’am comfortable today.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 501551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 501552
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 501553




Glad you`re doing better Robo, and I`m happy you have some nice plans for Father`s Day for him and hope he is doing well too. 






Sue M said:


> Soup in the instant pot. Will do grilled cheese in awhile after soup finishes cooking. I love tomato soup and grilled cheese!
> 
> The sun is finally peeking out. We have some nice sunny days coming. Will be nice. And it perks you up.
> 
> Lynne thanks. It seems like this tile thing is going on and on. But contractor brought over 3 floor samples he thought would work and we decided on one. Aside from leak which started this whole thing as we only re did shower 6 yrs ago the problem has been finding matching tiles. They don’t make the colour we had anymore. So had to find wall tile that went with the existing one. They took out floor and about 3 feet up wall. We are putting in a strip of glass tiles for transition. But tile too big for floor. So had to find 2x2. I think everything is now set to go for tomorrow. Tiling starts. We’ve been having to use another bathroom for showers. I’ll be glad to have mine back. Don’t much like having to climb into tub to shower! Ours is a walk in.
> 
> Schumi yum for lasagna! It sure is filling. Yes so hard when everything is out of our control. But even if border opens I’m not sure it will be a good idea to go. Numbers are spiking now. And Aug is only a little more than a month away. Sigh. First time ever I’m considering canceling a trip.
> I’m going to have to look at Last Kingdom!




Yes, sometimes I`d be glad if the decision was taken out of our hands. It`s not looking brilliant there right now. Good luck with your decision.

Last Kingdom is excellent. It`s one you want to binge watch and then realise it`s 2am!






Charade67 said:


> Super quick update.
> Mom’s surgery went well. I just got to my hotel in SC. I can walk to the hospital from here.
> 
> Another funny I found on Facebook.
> View attachment 501610



Glad your mum is doing well after surgery. It`ll be nice to spend a few days with her and nice the hotel is so close you can walk there. 






It is still misty here. Not as bad, but so weird to wake up to it every day. I`m yearning for some sunshine!!! It was so lovely yesterday sitting outside with friends for a while. I think we`ll do that again, long as the weather is nice. Until we are allowed back into each others homes again.

Plan to go out a walk along the beach again today, we have a parcel coming, but as long as the gates are open we have a fabulous postie who will leave them in the safe place. Most delivery drivers are the same. Kyle probably wouldn`t hear the door or be to busy to answer if we are out. 

Too early to think about dinner yet....maybe some bbq flavoured pork steaks.....lunch for me is parma ham and avocado, my two guys asked for grilled cheese sandwiches. They`re easy to please. 








































Have a wonderful Wednesday...........


​


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, yay a Wednesday, Hump Day.

Good Morning Schumi.  Sorry, I will send you sunnny.  We are starting that here comes the tropical heat, kinda fitting as Saturday will be our hottest this week, and Summer arrives around 5:30pm that night.  Today, we are one degree lower than 90, and since I am more South, I get a mostly sunny day.  Woot!

And why yes, while also having a tea cup in my hand, and happy that I have 2 more days of working.  Thought since Summer is coming this weekend, I need Friday off.  Yay, three days to not have to move fast mornings.

DH was annoying last light, so I am going to yawn this morning. But I do feel not too tired, as I am good at going back to asleep, after being waken. Though when the alarm went off, I was like, ugh. Have to do laundry this morning as we decided to light a fire in our fire pit in our backyard. It was so pleasant our last night.  And I feel like our clothes smell smokey.  

Good news is always welcome Charade.  Enjoy some time with your mom.  And wonderful she did well with her surgery.

Continued good thoughts and get well wishes to Sue and Robo.  Falls are no fun and even more so when hurt because of it.  Mummy dust sent too.

So a search for what goes with tea on my way to the washer.

Have a wonderful Wednesday, and hey get over this hump of a day, and hope you enjoy your coming up Friday, as two more sleeps, and yay, Friday,


----------



## mckennarose

Morning SANs family,

Another gorgeous, sunny day!  Had some coffee on the deck and now catching up here.

I was able to get my hair highlighted yesterday so I feel like a new woman!  We have a relative who is a hair stylist and she goes back to work next week when we go green so I thought I better get it done now.

Hubby has been slowly trimming the apple tree banches down and we will take the whole tree down by the weekend, hopefully.  Fencing guy comes to start posts Monday.  I love the apple tree, but it's old and rotting in some areas.  And the apples are a major pain to deal with.  We had no apples at all this year due to that late snow/frost.  It killed a lot of blossoms in my garden.  



keishashadow said:


> I declined anesthetic for the 1st time. A mistake i won’t make again lol.


Wow, you are brave!  I couldn't do that.


Charade67 said:


> You can join us in the chicken group. I can't remember who all of our members are. I hate having things jump out at me.


I'll make us "chicken club" tshirts!


Robo56 said:


> Saw the NP at my Doc office this morning. X rays, more meds. I received message from her this afternoon X-ray showed compression fractures of T-10, 11 and 12. So will need MRI.


I'm sorry to hear that.  I hope they can get a treatment plan quickly that will help.


Robo56 said:


> She said people with injuries were afraid to come in do to possible Covid exposure.


I completely understand that.  I wouldn't go for stitches a month and a half ago because of that.  


macraven said:


> My brother in Florida is in his third week from
> back surgery and he said he is so much better now.


Glad to hear he's doing well!



schumigirl said:


> Lady C was on the Brit version of I`m a Celebrity.....get me out of here. Not a woman with whom you`d choose to spend time with. But, this book will be interesting to say the least.


I don't watch reality tv, but I think I know the show you're talking about.


schumigirl said:


> not quite sure..maybe it`s the size and I`m subliminally thinking of Jurassic Park.....


Now THAT's in my head!  LOL!!



KStarfish82 said:


> We have plans to go down to FL at the end of July/beginning or August, but we don't know what restrictions will be in place. They still are enforcing the 14 day quarantine on New Yorkers who visit...and there are questions on how strictly this is enforced.


There are a couple of threads on here about it.  I think the latest is that the executive order doesn't have an end date now.  ???  


Sue M said:


> I haven’t read anything “Lady”C has written. May read Markle book!


I checked on Amazon and we can't preorder it here.  


Sue M said:


> I’m firmly in the chicken group!


Another one for club chicken!


schumigirl said:


> You couldn`t really spill the blood bags thankfully.....I just showed that picture to Kyle as it has been years since he`s seen it.....he laughed remembering that night so well!!! So much fun!!!


I showed the picture to one of my girls, the one who has been trying to get me to go, and she let out a big "YYYEEESSSS!!!!!"  LOL!


macraven said:


> my ladies gym folded and the public gym
> nearby was shut down three weeks ago
> Covid 19 spred there and it cannot reopen





keishashadow said:


> Gyms open here. You have to wear a mask into them but it’s up to owner as to whether it’s mandatory to wear inside.


Our gyms have not been open, or at least aren't supposed to be open.... but there's one north of us that has been open and violating the governor's orders and continually gets fined by the State Police.  He said "it is what it is.  I'm not closing".  I don't know how many times you can get fined and not lose your license?  We go green soon so I'm sure it won't matter any more.


Robo56 said:


> Spoke with my dad today. This was the day I should have traveled up for our visit. Had some nice things planned for him for Fathers Day.


I'm glad you got to talk to him, I'm sure he loved it.  Hopefully you can get to visit him soon.


Charade67 said:


> Mom’s surgery went well. I just got to my hotel in SC. I can walk to the hospital from here.


Great news!


Lynne G said:


> Have to do laundry this morning as we decided to light a fire in our fire pit in our backyard. It was so pleasant our last night. And I feel like our clothes smell smokey.


That is the one thing I don't like about the fire pit.... the smoke.  We use ours a lot all the way into mid to late October and I have now taken to showering at night before bed when we have a fire because I can't stand the smell in my bed all night.  DH is looking at rebuilding a new pit, but with propane instead.  I love a real fire, and I'm not convinced to go with propane, but not having to deal with the smoke is a plus.  And it always seems like everyone gets chilly enough that they drag blankets and jackets outside which all make tons more laundry.  It's worse when we have a larger crowd.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey, McK, good morning.  Yep, love having a low humidity, sunny day.  Hmmm, Bucks go green next week?  I did not hear if Montco is.  Would be nice, as I do need my hair done.  Have heard nothing from my salon yet.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 501639
> 
> Hehe, yay a Wednesday, Hump Day.
> 
> Good Morning Schumi.  Sorry, I will send you sunnny.  We are starting that here comes the tropical heat, kinda fitting as Saturday will be our hottest this week, and Summer arrives around 5:30pm that night.  Today, we are one degree lower than 90, and since I am more South, I get a mostly sunny day.  Woot!
> 
> And why yes, while also having a tea cup in my hand, and happy that I have 2 more days of working.  Thought since Summer is coming this weekend, I need Friday off.  Yay, three days to not have to move fast mornings.
> 
> DH was annoying last light, so I am going to yawn this morning. But I do feel not too tired, as I am good at going back to asleep, after being waken. Though when the alarm went off, I was like, ugh. Have to do laundry this morning as we decided to light a fire in our fire pit in our backyard. It was so pleasant our last night.  And I feel like our clothes smell smokey.
> 
> Good news is always welcome Charade.  Enjoy some time with your mom.  And wonderful she did well with her surgery.
> 
> Continued good thoughts and get well wishes to Sue and Robo.  Falls are no fun and even more so when hurt because of it.  Mummy dust sent too.
> 
> So a search for what goes with tea on my way to the washer.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday, and hey get over this hump of a day, and hope you enjoy your coming up Friday, as two more sleeps, and yay, Friday,




Glad you have some lovely weather Lynne.....and more to come!!! Make sure you make the most of it.....





mckennarose said:


> Morning SANs family,
> 
> Another gorgeous, sunny day!  Had some coffee on the deck and now catching up here.
> 
> I was able to get my hair highlighted yesterday so I feel like a new woman!  We have a relative who is a hair stylist and she goes back to work next week when we go green so I thought I better get it done now.
> 
> Hubby has been slowly trimming the apple tree banches down and we will take the whole tree down by the weekend, hopefully.  Fencing guy comes to start posts Monday.  I love the apple tree, but it's old and rotting in some areas.  And the apples are a major pain to deal with.  We had no apples at all this year due to that late snow/frost.  It killed a lot of blossoms in my garden.
> 
> 
> Wow, you are brave!  I couldn't do that.
> 
> I'll make us "chicken club" tshirts!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that.  I hope they can get a treatment plan quickly that will help.
> 
> I completely understand that.  I wouldn't go for stitches a month and a half ago because of that.
> 
> Glad to hear he's doing well!
> 
> 
> I don't watch reality tv, but I think I know the show you're talking about.
> 
> Now THAT's in my head!  LOL!!
> View attachment 501660
> 
> There are a couple of threads on here about it.  I think the latest is that the executive order doesn't have an end date now.  ???
> 
> I checked on Amazon and we can't preorder it here.
> 
> Another one for club chicken!
> 
> I showed the picture to one of my girls, the one who has been trying to get me to go, and she let out a big "YYYEEESSSS!!!!!"  LOL!
> 
> 
> Our gyms have not been open, or at least aren't supposed to be open.... but there's one north of us that has been open and violating the governor's orders and continually gets fined by the State Police.  He said "it is what it is.  I'm not closing".  I don't know how many times you can get fined and not lose your license?  We go green soon so I'm sure it won't matter any more.
> 
> I'm glad you got to talk to him, I'm sure he loved it.  Hopefully you can get to visit him soon.
> 
> Great news!
> 
> That is the one thing I don't like about the fire pit.... the smoke.  We use ours a lot all the way into mid to late October and I have now taken to showering at night before bed when we have a fire because I can't stand the smell in my bed all night.  DH is looking at rebuilding a new pit, but with propane instead.  I love a real fire, and I'm not convinced to go with propane, but not having to deal with the smoke is a plus.  And it always seems like everyone gets chilly enough that they drag blankets and jackets outside which all make tons more laundry.  It's worse when we have a larger crowd.



Woohoo on the hair!!!! Bet that feels so good!!!

Oh what a shame about the apple trees. Hope you get something nice to replace them. We lost a fruit tree couple of years back.....it had a disease, but thankfully didn`t affect any of the others. Some things trees can get are nasty....I have no clue!!! 

Oh that is so funny with your daughter!!!! You don`t want to belong to the chicken club......we have cocktails!!! I would offer you a blood bag.....but sadly.......

That is exactly how  I see a duck egg??????? 

I don`t watch that show I mentioned personally, reality tv is not my thing at all, but that was the show where most people in the UK became aware of her, as most folks had never heard of her before the Diana book, and even then most had no clue who she was. She does not come across well whenever she has been interviewed on tv. 

I wish we had a fire pit........then Tom reminds me how much I hate even poking my nose outside in the winter and tells me we`d never use it......I don`t know anyone who has one over here. They always sound so lovely......





Taking a break from sorting some paperwork out.....we have everything in order always, but these files I cannot explain how they got so jumbled....so my mission today is to get them in order. Legally we don`t need them anymore, but we do like to keep things sorted...just in case. Will put them in the office when Kyle finishes for the day. 

And today has been one of those days, everyone wants to talk you at the one time. Nothing urgent, just to chat......so between that and catching up on emails this morning, I`ve been less than productive, but got through a lot too. 

Time for tea.......


----------



## Monykalyn

Universal bit more crowded today but not bad. Met vloggers Rix Flix and his wife.  Very nice. No issues at all with VQ for Hagrids- we had train to ourselves!!


----------



## keishashadow

Working up my mental reserve to go shag some softballs with the little.  Thinking another cup of coffee is required.  High tree pollen count here today.  Bit distressing to peer in the mirror today. the mr mentioned my swollen eyes lol    





schumigirl said:


> Yep, we have always lived beside the ocean, on either coast. If we ever do move to the Cotswolds that would be something I`d really miss as it`s always been there.
> 
> Oh I forgot about the next lay off.......a little trip in there.....go on.....you know you want to


So lucky to be near the ocean. 

If there wasn’t a large spike in CV cases in FL earlier this week, along w Sourh Carolina; my plans would already be in place 

both mostly traced to bar crowds throwing all caution to wind. I said as much when we saw that 2 weeks ago at the touristy outdoor patio places in Myrtle beach, people literally packed in no masks


Lynne G said:


> Have to do laundry this morning as we decided to light a fire in our fire pit in our backyard. It was so pleasant our last night. And I feel like our clothes smell smokey.


Sure, I’ll bite...hey Mike!

Have wanted a fire pit for years but nervous my clueless  dog would make fatal mistake 





mckennarose said:


> was able to get my hair highlighted yesterday so I feel like a new woman! We have a relative who is a hair stylist and she goes back to work next week when we go green so I thought I better get it done now.


Yea!  I gasped first before I realized u did at home lol


mckennarose said:


> Our gyms have not been open, or at least aren't supposed to be open.... but there's one north of us that has been open and violating the governor's orders and continually gets fined by the State Police. He said "it is what it is. I'm not closing". I don't know how many times you can get fined and not lose your license? We go green soon so I'm sure it won't matter any more.


Green allows them but, seriously, licensing rules r the only thing keeping many on the up & up. SMH


mckennarose said:


> I love a real fire, and I'm not convinced to go with propane, but not having to deal with the smoke is a plus. And it always seems like everyone gets chilly enough that they drag blankets and jackets outside which all make tons more laundry. It's worse when we have a larger crowd.


Never thot of laundry issue hmm. Propane tanks seem to empty quickly on grill, have wondered how many fires you’d get out of a standard tank?  No idea if u could safely run a gas line for one. Was difficult for us to run underground electrica for pool. Kept hitting roots @ weird fill in yard. 


Monykalyn said:


> Universal bit more crowded today but not bad. Met vloggers Rix Flix and his wife.  Very nice. No issues at all with VQ for Hagrids- we had train to ourselves!!


How’s it going for u wearing masks in the heat?  

You are staying offsite so no FOTL I’m guessing, everything doable without it?


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Hmmm, Bucks go green next week? I did not hear if Montco is.


They keep changing the health department website and I can't figure out how to find info. as easily now.  I'm not sure which counties go green soon, other than ours up here and only because it was in the newspaper.


schumigirl said:


> Oh what a shame about the apple trees.


It is, but dealing with the apples dropping all summer is a pain.  One hit my mom in the head one year while she was under it!  She said it didn't hurt much, but it made me pay more attention to not put any chairs under it.


schumigirl said:


> Oh that is so funny with your daughter!!!!


Oh yes, she's all pumped to go one day!  We have a plan too, to make knotted headbands with our HP houses and some horror themed ones for HHN.  I like to make tshirts and ears for Disney and now I'm working on figuring out how to make cute headbands, nothing over the top like ears, for Uni.  Still not sold on HHN!  LOL!


schumigirl said:


> You don`t want to belong to the chicken club......we have cocktails!!!


LOL!  Liquid courage.....


schumigirl said:


> most folks had never heard of her before the Diana book, and even then most had no clue who she was. She does not come across well whenever she has been interviewed on tv.


I never heard of her either, until a few weeks ago.  For the longest time.... way back when Harry and Me-gain got engaged, something about her rubbed me the wrong way.  I wouldn't watch their wedding, even though I got up early to watch Prince William and Kate's wedding.  We were in Disney at the time and had a day off and I still refused to watch it.  I'm glad that more and more info. is coming out supporting why I couldn't stand her and it was through a youtube channel that I found out about Lady C.  Now I can't wait....



schumigirl said:


> I wish we had a fire pit........then Tom reminds me how much I hate even poking my nose outside in the winter and tells me we`d never use it......I don`t know anyone who has one over here. They always sound so lovely......


It is nice and we use it a lot in the summer.  It can get chilly at night so it's not too hot for it most nights.  It is nice to just sit, talk and have a drink by the fire.  Sometimes the kids (all adults, mind you!) make smores.  I always have the supplies on hand.


keishashadow said:


> Have wanted a fire pit for years but nervous my clueless dog would make fatal mistake


My dogs don't go near it, but I can see being nervous if they are playing or running near it.  They learn pretty quickly it's hot and stay away.  


keishashadow said:


> Yea! I gasped first before I realized u did at home lol


LOL!  Yes, in my house.  I tried a new toner, since she couldn't get my usual one to keep the yellow away.  I like it a lot and I think I'll get it more now.  It's a Matrix one, 10 Pearl, I think.  I tone every few months and use the purple shampoo in between.  


keishashadow said:


> Propane tanks seem to empty quickly on grill, have wondered how many fires you’d get out of a standard tank?


That's a concern I have.  Although, sometimes we burn through a lot of wood too, and it's really bulky to store.  I'm so torn!  Hubby has to get more wood now anyway, from his friend who has tons of it on his property.


----------



## Monykalyn

Just want to say be Leary of news reports of “spikes” without context. The news here is doing a horrible job of whole picture. Very carefully omitting parts and wording to be sure to keep everyone terrified. Also remember there are drive through testing sights everywhere and a lag time in results -depending on when it’s reported- can cause a “spike”. Still no evidence those asymptomatic cause huge spread-and realistically- if viral load is so low that no symptoms just how much viral particles do they have? No cough how how much is ACTUALLY out with breathing??



keishashadow said:


> Monyk - so all thing considered, would you go back to Orlando area and feel ‘safe’ within the next 2 weeks? Myrtle beach has become a real hot spot. Multiple restaurants have infections among staff, glad we skipped 2 of them my kids were clamoring to visit. Phew


Yep totally safe. At this point the resort we were at and Universal is probably safer than an hour in a store somewhere. Don’t let the vloggers with an agenda tell you different. 
Pictures from today. Including just a few minutes ago in Hogsmeade .


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Working up my mental reserve to go shag some softballs with the little.  Thinking another cup of coffee is required.  High tree pollen count here today.  Bit distressing to peer in the mirror today. the mr mentioned my swollen eyes lol
> So lucky to be near the ocean.
> 
> If there wasn’t a large spike in CV cases in FL earlier this week, along w Sourh Carolina; my plans would already be in place
> 
> both mostly traced to bar crowds throwing all caution to wind. I said as much when we saw that 2 weeks ago at the touristy outdoor patio places in Myrtle beach, people literally packed in no masks
> 
> Sure, I’ll bite...hey Mike!
> 
> Have wanted a fire pit for years but nervous my clueless  dog would make fatal mistake
> Yea!  I gasped first before I realized u did at home lol
> 
> Green allows them but, seriously, licensing rules r the only thing keeping many on the up & up. SMH
> 
> Never thot of laundry issue hmm. Propane tanks seem to empty quickly on grill, have wondered how many fires you’d get out of a standard tank?  No idea if u could safely run a gas line for one. Was difficult for us to run underground electrica for pool. Kept hitting roots @ weird fill in yard.
> 
> How’s it going for u wearing masks in the heat?
> 
> You are staying offsite so no FOTL I’m guessing, everything doable without it?




It`s grass pollen here that`s irritating our eyes. Yes, love being next to the ocean. I would move inland but it would be a wrench to not have this on our doorstep as we are so used to it......

Oh I wouldn`t blame you for booking something, but can see why you`re hesitant.....have a great day with little one......





mckennarose said:


> They keep changing the health department website and I can't figure out how to find info. as easily now.  I'm not sure which counties go green soon, other than ours up here and only because it was in the newspaper.
> 
> It is, but dealing with the apples dropping all summer is a pain.  One hit my mom in the head one year while she was under it!  She said it didn't hurt much, but it made me pay more attention to not put any chairs under it.
> 
> Oh yes, she's all pumped to go one day!  We have a plan too, to make knotted headbands with our HP houses and some horror themed ones for HHN.  I like to make tshirts and ears for Disney and now I'm working on figuring out how to make cute headbands, nothing over the top like ears, for Uni.  Still not sold on HHN!  LOL!
> 
> LOL!  Liquid courage.....
> 
> I never heard of her either, until a few weeks ago.  For the longest time.... way back when Harry and Me-gain got engaged, something about her rubbed me the wrong way.  I wouldn't watch their wedding, even though I got up early to watch Prince William and Kate's wedding.  We were in Disney at the time and had a day off and I still refused to watch it.  I'm glad that more and more info. is coming out supporting why I couldn't stand her and it was through a youtube channel that I found out about Lady C.  Now I can't wait....
> View attachment 501680
> 
> It is nice and we use it a lot in the summer.  It can get chilly at night so it's not too hot for it most nights.  It is nice to just sit, talk and have a drink by the fire.  Sometimes the kids (all adults, mind you!) make smores.  I always have the supplies on hand.
> 
> My dogs don't go near it, but I can see being nervous if they are playing or running near it.  They learn pretty quickly it's hot and stay away.
> 
> LOL!  Yes, in my house.  I tried a new toner, since she couldn't get my usual one to keep the yellow away.  I like it a lot and I think I'll get it more now.  It's a Matrix one, 10 Pearl, I think.  I tone every few months and use the purple shampoo in between.
> 
> That's a concern I have.  Although, sometimes we burn through a lot of wood too, and it's really bulky to store.  I'm so torn!  Hubby has to get more wood now anyway, from his friend who has tons of it on his property.



lol.....so funny!!! I do actually think you`d enjoy it, but I can understand folks hesitation in going......love the headband ideas. Two families we became very friendly with over the last two December trips from Australia always wore those headbands with Potter themes, they looked great! 

I can see why you`re wary of the apple tree!! 



@Monykalyn love the pictures and updates.......and nice views on the vloggers with agendas!!! Looks lovely and quiet, glad you`re having such a fabulous time down there.......


----------



## keishashadow

WT freak...DVC has just announced not opening ALV jambo until it’s merited by demand.  um define demand!

How about I have 2 different res booked there for sept/oct & nov/dec?

if they offer an ahem less desireable properties (what’s left after NBA), there will be lists of unhappy campers


Monykalyn said:


> Still no evidence those asymptomatic cause huge spread-and realistically- if viral load is so low that no symptoms just how much viral particles do they have? No cough how how much is ACTUALLY out with breathing??



never thot of that, interesting

so which type mask is working best for you at the parks?  We have them all from gaiters up to N95s construction type the roofers left


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## Monykalyn

It’s hot today with the masks- definitely sweating with it. The disposable ones are better as we can change out when get limp or sweaty.  Glad I bought the 50 pack from amazon!
Yeah no FOTL but not really needed right now during week at least. TM said he heard attendance was 20k over weekend across both parks. So ? Cap right now is 10k per park?

mobile order from thunder terrace falls.  Huge portions when will we learn to split entrees? Got our AP cups though. Went on Jrassic falls to get wet.  Not a drop- and all water effects working too.
Did I say DD got yet ANOTHER animal?  The lure of those games.  Right now $25 game pass plays 6 games with AP 
Presenting her $25 Dino


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, we have a rule no stuffed animals any more.  We seem to come home with one every time.  Looks like having a great time, MonyK.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Just want to say be Leary of news reports of “spikes” without context. The news here is doing a horrible job of whole picture. Very carefully omitting parts and wording to be sure to keep everyone terrified. Also remember there are drive through testing sights everywhere and a lag time in results -depending on when it’s reported- can cause a “spike”. Still no evidence those asymptomatic cause huge spread-and realistically- if viral load is so low that no symptoms just how much viral particles do they have? No cough how how much is ACTUALLY out with breathing??
> 
> 
> Yep totally safe. At this point the resort we were at and Universal is probably safer than an hour in a store somewhere. Don’t let the vloggers with an agenda tell you different.
> Pictures from today. Including just a few minutes ago in Hogsmeade .



Seems MCO were annoyed at incorrect numbers being quoted today and released a tweet saying so. It’s very interesting reading different reports.





keishashadow said:


> WT freak...DVC has just announced not opening ALV jambo until it’s merited by demand.  um define demand!
> 
> How about I have 2 different res booked there for sept/oct & nov/dec?
> 
> if they offer an ahem less desireable properties (what’s left after NBA), there will be lists of unhappy campers
> 
> 
> never thot of that, interesting
> 
> so which type mask is working best for you at the parks?  We have them all from gaiters up to N95s construction type the roofers left



I was thinking of you when I read that earlier. Yes, can only imagine how upset some folks will be. 





Monykalyn said:


> It’s hot today with the masks- definitely sweating with it. The disposable ones are better as we can change out when get limp or sweaty.  Glad I bought the 50 pack from amazon!
> Yeah no FOTL but not really needed right now during week at least. TM said he heard attendance was 20k over weekend across both parks. So ? Cap right now is 10k per park?
> 
> mobile order from thunder terrace falls.  Huge portions when will we learn to split entrees? Got our AP cups though. Went on Jrassic falls to get wet.  Not a drop- and all water effects working too.
> Did I say DD got yet ANOTHER animal?  The lure of those games.  Right now $25 game pass plays 6 games with AP
> Presenting her $25 Dino



lol......last large stuffed animal we brought home for me was Scooby Doo......no more, although I do bring minions for kids at times.......if we can squeeze them in!

It‘s nice to hear you’re having such a lovely time on this trip......



We ended up not getting out a walk today......parcel came and I just got distracted by one thing and another, and a million phone calls!!!

Got all the dull paperwork out of the way and plan for a quiet evening. Dinner was bbq pork steaks with spicy and fruity cous cous and coleslaw......Lush!

It‘s still grey outside, and not overly warm, and I believe rain is forecast tomorrow......lovely!

Time for a pot of tea..........


----------



## Sue M

Charade so glad your mom pulled thru surgery well.
very handy to walk to hospital. The parking charges are horrendous at hospitals here.

Great memes!

Schumi considering moving inland? I’ve always lived on the coast too. Both sides.
Love the license plate lol.

Lynne’s camel is here to remind us of the day! Always nice to sit around a fire. But yes, then you do end up smelling like it. Hair too!

McRose yay for getting hair done! It does make you feel so good!
We have to take down the plum tree. It’s dead. It was here when we bought the house 37 yrs ago so who knows how old it is.
Seems like there are lots of propane fire pits out in stores. Tables too. No it doesn’t take the place of burning logs but the ease is worth it. I took a long time to switch from coals to propane bbq!  We held out a long time but finally made the switch!  Same with living room fireplace!  No looking back!
Oh that egg eek!
Me-gain  

Monykalyn enjoying their day at universal yay!  Imagine having train to yourself!  Wow. A bit envious!  Any pics?
I’m wondering too how bad it is wearing mask in Florida heat and humidity. Are you using cloth or paper?

Keisha I woke up and first thing took an allergy pill. Ugh. Nose wouldn’t stop.

Monykalyn nice pics. I’m so torn. Not listening to vlogers but am listening to the news. BBC. They did say some of the count was from prisons, and migrant workers. 
will see how wdw handles it when parks open.

 Keisha I have no idea what wdw is doing!  I don’t think they know what they are doing. It seems a hot mess. Ugh

Well the sunshine finally arrived!  Yay. DH is golfing. DD at work. I think I may take the dogs down to the inlet trail for a walk. Not beach. Don’t feel like dealing with sandy dogos!  
Tile guy just left. Progress. He layed floor tiles. Tomorrow he’s doing walls. Then next day grouting. Sunday sealing. Should have our shower back by Monday yay. Having to use the other bathroom is a pain. It has a deep soaker tub and shower, and so not the easiest to get in and out of. Tub walls a bit high.

Going to have a bite to eat then get out and enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn we still have a stuffy Puss n Boots my dd won years ago playing one of those arcade games at Universal against her cousin. It was hilarious, they were so competitive.


----------



## Monykalyn

Photo dump. Diagon Alley nearly empty this afternoon I’m currently in line for Bourne!  Can hear the first show. TM said wait about an hour (20 min ago)  Some if the tracks in Jurassic coaster look close together- like Space mountain with lights on close! Can not wait to try it out!
Also utilized one of the URest mask free areas in old Sinbad theater.  No smoking in There but can take drinks, food and just chill


----------



## Monykalyn

The Mini Cooper and Ummmm yum


----------



## Sue M

Sitting here enjoying the view of the ocean inlet looking up the arm along the north shore. And enjoying Monykalyn’s view lol!


----------



## keishashadow

My thots are the disposables are cooler too.  Believe you aren’t supposed to reuse them but, if i only wear it for an hour or so, will spray with disinfectant and let it air dry before it put it back in rotation.  

an 





Monykalyn said:


> The Mini Cooper and Ummmm yum



Wait, is Bourne show up & running already?

Nice pics, does seem so strange to see ride pics, complete with masks.

Won’t it be great, down the road, to look back at these times and reminisce?  NOPE


----------



## Sue M

2 more. First is looking at the inlet toward our area. We live at the end of the inlet. Any pics I’ve posted of my view from the deck looks down at the end of this inlet. 
Second pic is the inlet looking toward Vancouver. 
It was so nice to get out for some fresh air And sun.


----------



## Monykalyn

Sue M said:


> View attachment 501758Sitting here enjoying the view of the ocean inlet looking up the arm along the north shore. And enjoying Monykalyn’s view lol!


 Sue that is Gorgeous!!!


keishashadow said:


> Wait, is Bourne show up & running already?


 Technical rehearsal.  It’s very good once in the theater the stunts and very very very seamless transitions from live to screen are undetectable. Well will be better when masks aren’t required by live actors anymore.  Hard to blend with prefilmed scenes and no mask to live actor wearing one.

And Horror makeup show has jokes about the shutdown and cleaning, hand sanitizing etc.  it’s so funny!! And they still got some digs in at Disney lol!

AtBubba Gumps. And the girls (Paige and her hopefully roommate for fall) ordered dessert after dinner.  So much food


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> Won’t it be great, down the road, to look back at these times and reminisce? NOPE


It will be interesting. I’m glad we came but I got sad sitting in Bourne watching this amazing show with social spacing etc. I realized I don’t want to live in a world where this is required long term. I just don’t. I don’t want to be afraid of people or surfaces or have them cringe when another human being comes near. I want to go places and fully ENJOY them and not worry about getting sick or getting others sick or getting nasty looks for wearing a mask or not wearing a mask etc. 
I hope that we get a handle on who is really vulnerable to this (clearly it’s NOT everyone) and get effective treatment &/or effective vaccine quickly.


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn thanks. We’re so lucky to live in a beautiful part of the world. Still, I love Schumi’s open ocean vistas!  But some fresh sea air did me a world of good today!
Love the Horror Makeup show. I can’t believe it took us so long to go see it. 
That dessert looks yummy.


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn said:


> It will be interesting. I’m glad we came but I got sad sitting in Bourne watching this amazing show with social spacing etc. I realized I don’t want to live in a world where this is required long term. I just don’t. I don’t want to be afraid of people or surfaces or have them cringe when another human being comes near. I want to go places and fully ENJOY them and not worry about getting sick or getting others sick or getting nasty looks for wearing a mask or not wearing a mask etc.
> I hope that we get a handle on who is really vulnerable to this (clearly it’s NOT everyone) and get effective treatment &/or effective vaccine quickly.


Amen sista!


----------



## Charade67

Another quick update. I just got home about and hour and a half ago. The visit with my mother was good, but short. They transferred her to a new facility today for physical rehab. Unfortunately since the facility is also a nursing home she is not allowed any visitors. I dropped off a few things that she said she wanted and then dh and I came back home. The procedure she had done is called an external fixation. Hopefully it isn't as horrible as it looks.

I am too tired to try to get caught up on posts, but just had to say to MRose, I love the idea of chicken club shirts. I bet they would attract a lot of attention. 

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue........lovely pictures......yes, I love living right next to the ocean. It`s all I`ve ever known, although the West coast was much prettier to look out to. But, moving inland to the Cotswolds is a long held thought.....whether we`ll actually do it or not is another thing. I think a lot depends on Kyle over the next few years. My friends say I must have gypsy blood as I can happily move every couple of years......lol.......


Monyk......loved your pictures and updates. I completely agree with everything you said. I don`t want to be terrified sitting next to someone or scared to be close to someone. Very few people here are wearing masks, unless you have to go on public transport, which thankfully I don`t have to do that. 

I`m looking forward to the Horror Make up Show with all their new material to play with.......glad they still take a pop at Disney.....lol.....wouldn`t be the same if they didn`t!!! 



Charade.....glad you got to see your mother and hope she gets better soon. Must have been a very stressful few days for you all. 





And we hit Thursday again.......

Supposed to be raining all day today, but looks like it`s not hitting till tonight now. Fog seems to have disappeared finally. 

Today is old faithful....picking up our click and collect groceries. If like last week and there`s no line we`ll pop into the store before we pick them up and have a wander round. I can always find something I`ve forgotten. Then a quick pop into the local butcher for a few bits and pieces......always need bacon from him! 

And that is our excitement for the day. Except what`s for dinner......not sure yet. I could never be one of these that plans a weeks menu ahead of time......still haven`t decided what I`m having for breakfast yet! 

Tea for now though.......




























Any excuse for a Freddie pic






















​


----------



## agavegirl1

Decided to report random cartoons because I don’t know what else to do.  No trip possible in the near future, DH is still recovering from surgery and I have to work ever so sporadically.  He keeps weird hours hence, so do I.


----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Thursday is upon us, and is like a Friday for me, as no need to get up early and move fast tomorrow.  So nice to e joy a three day weekend for Father’s Day.  Sadly, my dad is long gone, but fond memories of him and hey, to every kind of dad out there, hope all enjoy a nice Father’s Day.  

So tea in hand, and well,


Ah yes, a Thirsty Thursday is upon us.


So yes, drink up, and have a terrific Thursday.

And so enjoying the funnies from Schumi and Agavegirl.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, I hear you on Father`s Day. We both share the same Father`s Day in the UK/USA whilst our Mother`s Day is completely different, ours is in March. 

And today would have been my dad`s birthday, his was always next to Father`s Day and my mum has her birthday within days of MD…..we never got to forget either.....as if we would!! 

And nice to have a three day weekend......hope you`re having some lovely weather to go with it.......



Just brought my washing in, rain is close. It was mostly dry, only the towels will be popped into dryer to finish them off and we`re sorted. But, it`s quite cool outside. 

I`ve been asked to do sausages again tonight, so sausages it is. Got them fresh from the butcher this morning...along with some lovely bacon for the weekend and few other little bits. 

May do them in a traybake with baby potatoes and other bits....

Early afternoon cup of tea I think........popped some scones into the oven and they`re ready...sultana scones today, ran out of glace cherries......nice though.


----------



## mckennarose

Youngest DD and I did a quick grocery store run yesterday, and as we were walking into the store a man called to us to tell us to take his cart back to the store front.  Ummm... excuse me?  He was parked in the front and not close to a cart return.  He wasn't disabled or in a handicapped parking spot, he wasn't elderly, nor was he an expectant mother wrangling 3 toddlers... he was lazy.  DD said "ignore him", I turned around and said "I'm not touching your cart".  Seriously, we're still wearing masks, the grocery stores have protocol for shopping and cart handling including sanitizing them after customers use them.  Sheesh.....

The apple tree removal is progressing.  Only the top most branches left and then the process of taking the trunk down.  I'm sad about the tree, but after taking more of it down, we're lucky it didn't fall down.  So much disease and rot and a few branches that were broken and laying on top of others... it was only a matter of time before those big branches fell.


keishashadow said:


> WT freak...DVC has just announced not opening ALV jambo until it’s merited by demand. um define demand!


I saw that.  Is AK your home resort?  



Sue M said:


> Seems like there are lots of propane fire pits out in stores. Tables too. No it doesn’t take the place of burning logs but the ease is worth it.


We know someone who has a table top variety.  It's nice, but seems more inconvenient.  There is a cover that goes over the propane part to make it a full table when not in use.  It's pretty though.  

Sue, those pictures are amazing and so beautiful!!


keishashadow said:


> My thots are the disposables are cooler too. Believe you aren’t supposed to reuse them but, if i only wear it for an hour or so, will spray with disinfectant and let it air dry before it put it back in rotation.


Early on we were looking up ways to sanitize the N95s and one of the things I read was about the virus not surviving on non-living surfaces (no host) after 72 hours.  Not sure it's true or not, but the theory was having enough masks to rotate.  I would think the disposable ones would be the same, and yes a shot of lysol should definitely help.  


Charade67 said:


> The visit with my mother was good, but short.


I'm glad you got to see her.  Praying her recovery from the procedure goes quickly.

MonyK- LOVE the pictures!!  



schumigirl said:


> I`m looking forward to the Horror Make up Show with all their new material to play with


What is this?  I've never heard of it.


----------



## Sue M

Charade glad you got to see your mom, if only a short time. I remember my mom had to go to physical rehab, twice!  Once was in a seperate wing of nursing home, another time was a seperate building. Hope all goes well.

Schumi thanks!  I’ve lived on the east coast of US, and west coast of both US and Canada and can say I prefer the west coast too.  But do love the east coast of Florida!  That tropical blue water love!

We had sausages for dinner last night, grilled on the bbq, with salad and leftover tomato soup!  

Lynne yay for a 3 day weekend. Sadly my dad has been gone many years, passed when my oldest was 1yrs old. Way too young.

Agavegirl isn’t that true with McD?  they look so depressing now.

Tomorrow will be the last sunny day here, rain coming on Saturday, ugh. No weekend bbq with friends for us I guess. 
Going to massage therapist today yay. My back still a bit sore from fall. 
Same drill, wait in car, text when I arrive, wear mask, yada yada Getting used to the drill.


----------



## Sue M

McRose thanks. I always think it’s fun looking at pics if where others live!  It’s amazing how refreshed one feels walking along the ocean. So reviving and I was in need of some after days of rain and gloom. Perked me right up. 
unbelivable about that man.  I admit that’s one thing I notice at US stores. The shopping carts just get left all over the place.  Doesn’t happen here. We all return carts to the corrals. Problem solved when we had to put a quarter in slot or loonie ($1) to get cart. Returned when cart is returned.


----------



## Lynne G

McK, that show is one in Universal Orlando, in the Studios side.  It is so funny, while horror based, the actors ad lib quite a bit, with current events, or as Schumi said, make digs at Disney.  I like to watch it several times when I go, as they do rotate actors.  All are excellent though.  And eww, would not take that cart either.

Ah, tea was good, but almost ready for lunch.  Rainy out.  But warm.  Oh the humidity as well, as when not raining.

Oh, and Charade glad you are home, and got to at least see mom for her birthday.


----------



## keishashadow

Up early today to take the ‘lil to orthodontist. Strange procedure, they came out to car to retrieve her.  Since it’s next to the best bakery in Pittsburgh...
 A real eclair, I deliberately took a bite to show the gooey chocolate topping & proper filling.. Came home with a few bagfuls of non noms including mini strawberry cheesecakes.



Charade67 said:


> Unfortunately since the facility is also a nursing home she is not allowed any visitors. I dropped off a few things that she said she wanted and then dh and I came back home. The procedure she had done is called an external fixation. Hopefully it isn't as horrible as it looks.


I may be in a minority but happy the restriction on visitors is in place re my mom.  I’ve seen what the garden variety flu can do, can only imagine how fast it spreads in those elderly, immune deficient populations


schumigirl said:


> m looking forward to the Horror Make up Show with all their new material to play with.......glad they still take a pop at Disney.....lol.....wouldn`t be the same if they didn`t!!!


Absolutely, all ribbing done in good fun.  Save me from uptight, sanctimonious fools.  So many locals work at both parks simultaneously until they land a full-time job, they know their employers; warts & all.


schumigirl said:


> And today would have been my dad`s birthday, his was always next to Father`s Day and my mum has her birthday within days of MD…..we never got to forget either.....as if we would!!


That’s interesting coincidence. 

Lynne posted nice sentiments, my Dad’s been gone for 34 years.  Not a day goes by that I don’t fondly think of him.  When I have a decision to make, my mind always goes to what would he think?  In that way, still a sounding board for me .  Holidays & birthdays were difficult initially, but time does soften many things.  I do hope my two older boys cope well this Sunday, do recall the first events being the most difficult 



mckennarose said:


> Seriously, we're still wearing masks, the grocery stores have protocol for shopping and cart handling including sanitizing them after customers use them. Sheesh.....


Even Aldi has free carts now to cut down on contact


mckennarose said:


> I saw that. Is AK your home resort?


Have two there, our biggest collection of points.  Also BWV & WLV.


mckennarose said:


> Early on we were looking up ways to sanitize the N95s and one of the things I read was about the virus not surviving on non-living surfaces (no host) after 72 hours. Not sure it's true or not, but the theory was having enough masks to rotate. I would think the disposable ones would be the same, and yes a shot of lysol should definitely help.


I have a small decorative wrought iron rack with hooks in entry way that now is the ‘mask holder’. Originally set it up as a lanyard/key holder for my kids when they would visit vs the inevitable ‘where did my keys go’ scramble


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

keishashadow said:


> A real eclair, I deliberately took a bite to show the gooey chocolate topping & proper filling.. Came home with a few bagfuls of non noms including mini strawberry cheesecakes.



Ummm...Yeah I will be there in 10. Save me a bite of each please?  I have major food envy right now!


----------



## Lynne G

Yum Keisha.  Yeah my youngest DB almost always had his birthday on Father’s Day.  This year, nope, as was yesterday.  I sang the birthday song on his phone at 6 yesterday morning, Most  likely we will celebrate around the Fourth of July, as I have another DB with a birthday next week, with my youngest DB’s wife’s next week too, and my other DB’s son being born the day before that holiday.  So many birthdays to celebrate in the start of the Summer. 

Sent the kids out to drop off mail, pay a bill for us, and so some grocery shopping.  Will be interesting to see what for dinner, and whether lunch will be bought by them too.  I know a coffee run will be in there some where.  Both are coffee drinkers and older one will drink tea, not little one.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Youngest DD and I did a quick grocery store run yesterday, and as we were walking into the store a man called to us to tell us to take his cart back to the store front.  Ummm... excuse me?  He was parked in the front and not close to a cart return.  He wasn't disabled or in a handicapped parking spot, he wasn't elderly, nor was he an expectant mother wrangling 3 toddlers... he was lazy.  DD said "ignore him", I turned around and said "I'm not touching your cart".  Seriously, we're still wearing masks, the grocery stores have protocol for shopping and cart handling including sanitizing them after customers use them.  Sheesh.....
> 
> The apple tree removal is progressing.  Only the top most branches left and then the process of taking the trunk down.  I'm sad about the tree, but after taking more of it down, we're lucky it didn't fall down.  So much disease and rot and a few branches that were broken and laying on top of others... it was only a matter of time before those big branches fell.
> 
> I saw that.  Is AK your home resort?
> 
> 
> We know someone who has a table top variety.  It's nice, but seems more inconvenient.  There is a cover that goes over the propane part to make it a full table when not in use.  It's pretty though.
> 
> Sue, those pictures are amazing and so beautiful!!
> 
> Early on we were looking up ways to sanitize the N95s and one of the things I read was about the virus not surviving on non-living surfaces (no host) after 72 hours.  Not sure it's true or not, but the theory was having enough masks to rotate.  I would think the disposable ones would be the same, and yes a shot of lysol should definitely help.
> 
> I'm glad you got to see her.  Praying her recovery from the procedure goes quickly.
> 
> MonyK- LOVE the pictures!!
> 
> 
> What is this?  I've never heard of it.



Some people you could not make up their rudeness could you.....best ignored!!! 

No spoilers......link below to Horror Make up Show......it is a classic and NOT to be missed.....so much fun!! 

https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/shows/universal-orlandos-horror-make-up-show




keishashadow said:


> Up early today to take the ‘lil to orthodontist. Strange procedure, they came out to car to retrieve her.  Since it’s next to the best bakery in Pittsburgh...
> View attachment 501937 A real eclair, I deliberately took a bite to show the gooey chocolate topping & proper filling.. Came home with a few bagfuls of non noms including mini strawberry cheesecakes.
> 
> 
> I may be in a minority but happy the restriction on visitors is in place re my mom.  I’ve seen what the garden variety flu can do, can only imagine how fast it spreads in those elderly, immune deficient populations
> 
> Absolutely, all ribbing done in good fun.  Save me from uptight, sanctimonious fools.  So many locals work at both parks simultaneously until they land a full-time job, they know their employers; warts & all.
> 
> That’s interesting coincidence.
> 
> Lynne posted nice sentiments, my Dad’s been gone for 34 years.  Not a day goes by that I don’t fondly think of him.  When I have a decision to make, my mind always goes to what would he think?  In that way, still a sounding board for me .  Holidays & birthdays were difficult initially, but time does soften many things.  I do hope my two older boys cope well this Sunday, do recall the first events being the most difficult
> 
> 
> Even Aldi has free carts now to cut down on contact
> 
> Have two there, our biggest collection of points.  Also BWV & WLV.
> 
> I have a small decorative wrought iron rack with hooks in entry way that now is the ‘mask holder’. Originally set it up as a lanyard/key holder for my kids when they would visit vs the inevitable ‘where did my keys go’ scramble



Oh that looks delicious!!!! Sometimes you just need to say....yes, I`ll have one......hope little one is doing alright with her mouth. 

Yes, all good fun with Horror show.....I`m always amazed some folks get all hot and bothered by the jokes about Disney....sense of humour bypass I guess.....

I do hope your two eldest do ok on Sunday. I agree, I always think the "first" occasions like birthdays and Christmas are always the hardest.....always a little tough after that, but those firsts are hard. My sister took the firsts harder than I did I think. My brothers well, you never know sometimes. Will be thinking of them. 




Ironing all done and put past......I know many hate it and even more don't do it......but I don`t actually mind doing it. 

Rain is quite heavy still, so no walking tonight. It`ll be dinner and the excitement of the TV ahead......maybe a movie.....


----------



## KStarfish82

Good morning!

@Monykalyn   love hearing about your trip.  Cannot wait to get down there....but right now they are still making New Yorkers feel unwelcome.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Monykalyn

Last day here.  Work done early so down to pool for a bit, will have to do some work on another account tonight but that can be done when afternoon showers roll in- no sense wasting sun time lol. Although had to move from my usual spot to other side of pool as there is an obnoxiously loud DJ playing music (resort hired). Moved to other side and swear he turned up music so relocated to other pool. Further from the ice cream in an hour though    From this to
This.  Dang sideways photos.


agavegirl1 said:


> View attachment 501849


 yep my chickens are 100% “free” range lol! Spoiled monsters. Friend got me the funniest shirt speaking of “chicken”club shirts - not quite in same vein as HHN--not sure if it’s appropriate for posting as it does have a double meaning. 


mckennarose said:


> We know someone who has a table top variety. It's nice, but seems more inconvenient. There is a cover that goes over the propane part to make it a full table when not in use. It's pretty though.


 we have one of those. It’s fine but a hard to move around. We have it on our deck We also have an actual fire wood required fire pit in the yard 


Lynne G said:


> the actors ad lib quite a bit, with current events,


 this was one of the funniest shows I’ve seen in awhile. They just rolled with whatever - for example they had to put on face shields at one point and they fogged up- whole routine over that. And the Lysol spraying and sanitizing - we’ll talk about making lemonade from lemons.  


keishashadow said:


> real eclair, I deliberately took a bite to show the gooey chocolate topping & proper filling.. Came home with a few bagfuls of non noms including mini strawberry cheesecakes.


 oh and now I’m hungry! 


keishashadow said:


> y be in a minority but happy the restriction on visitors is in place re my mom. I’ve seen what the garden variety flu can do, can only imagine how fast it spreads in those elderly, immune deficient populations


 yeah the restrictions are necessary- but prepared for the “OMG A SPIKE” in cases as NH ramp up testing-and find those “asymptomatic” cases.  One of my homes with ZERO cases or deaths found a worker positive. let me repeat NO ONE has gotten sick and they’ve followed strict PPE protocol and isolation.   But I’ll bet my retirement fund they will find another one or two cases when contact tracing/testing starts. Now multiply by thousands of homes. Yep SPIKE! But I’m very glad they are starting the testing. Once we get staff and residents tested we can move on to visitors and hopefully start allowing some restricted visitation with regular testing. Nit going to be cheap though, and not sure who’s gonna foot that bill.


Lynne G said:


> So many birthdays to celebrate in the start of the Summer.


 sounds like a great way to kickoff summer!


schumigirl said:


> it is a classic and NOT to be missed.....so much fun!!


 Like Lion King festival at Disney. This is one show I try to hit at least once per trip. 


KStarfish82 said:


> now they are still making New Yorkers feel unwelcome


 and yet another example of not applying common sense and frequent re-evaluation. And I’ll stop there so I don’t get banned 
Humidity up a bit today, but we return home to what looks like a week of good weather, then the great summer weather of late June in South Dakota.  Hot days and cool nights.  Hoping I can get a proper pedicure next week too. 
And family just came and went quick on loungers next to me and pool attendant over with his spray to clean. I really won’t mind these things staying!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh loving those pool pictures, MonyK.  

Ah, think our daily weather showers are done. Quite a noisy downpour right around lunchtime.

Request for grilled cheese sandwiches for dinner. Yay, can do that, and like an easy dinner night.

Hope all are safe and healthy this Thursday afternoon.  Sending well wishes to Sue, Robo, Charade’s mom, and any other homie needing it.  Mummy dust of happiness to all the homies.


----------



## Monykalyn

@Charade67 lost the quote
Glad to hear mom is doing ok. Rehab is good option for her to get strength back and safety awareness to while recovering. Good that you got to see her too!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> This year, nope, as was yesterday. I sang the birthday song on his phone at 6 yesterday morning, Most likely we will celebrate around the Fourth of July, as I have another DB with a birthday next week, with my youngest DB’s wife’s next week too, and my other DB’s son being born the day before that holiday. So many birthdays to celebrate in the start of the Summer.



I love when I get a singing voice mail!  My kids forced me into communication via text.  Have learned when they do make a ‘real’ phone call, it usually costs me money 

Summer busy for BD here too, seven for immediate family between end of May & end of August


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Last day here.  Work done early so down to pool for a bit, will have to do some work on another account tonight but that can be done when afternoon showers roll in- no sense wasting sun time lol. Although had to move from my usual spot to other side of pool as there is an obnoxiously loud DJ playing music (resort hired). Moved to other side and swear he turned up music so relocated to other pool. Further from the ice cream in an hour though    View attachment 502015From this to
> View attachment 502016This.  Dang sideways photos.
> yep my chickens are 100% “free” range lol! Spoiled monsters. Friend got me the funniest shirt speaking of “chicken”club shirts - not quite in same vein as HHN--not sure if it’s appropriate for posting as it does have a double meaning.
> we have one of those. It’s fine but a hard to move around. We have it on our deck We also have an actual fire wood required fire pit in the yard
> this was one of the funniest shows I’ve seen in awhile. They just rolled with whatever - for example they had to put on face shields at one point and they fogged up- whole routine over that. And the Lysol spraying and sanitizing - we’ll talk about making lemonade from lemons.
> oh and now I’m hungry!
> yeah the restrictions are necessary- but prepared for the “OMG A SPIKE” in cases as NH ramp up testing-and find those “asymptomatic” cases.  One of my homes with ZERO cases or deaths found a worker positive. let me repeat NO ONE has gotten sick and they’ve followed strict PPE protocol and isolation.   But I’ll bet my retirement fund they will find another one or two cases when contact tracing/testing starts. Now multiply by thousands of homes. Yep SPIKE! But I’m very glad they are starting the testing. Once we get staff and residents tested we can move on to visitors and hopefully start allowing some restricted visitation with regular testing. Nit going to be cheap though, and not sure who’s gonna foot that bill.
> sounds like a great way to kickoff summer!
> Like Lion King festival at Disney. This is one show I try to hit at least once per trip.
> and yet another example of not applying common sense and frequent re-evaluation. And I’ll stop there so I don’t get banned
> Humidity up a bit today, but we return home to what looks like a week of good weather, then the great summer weather of late June in South Dakota.  Hot days and cool nights.  Hoping I can get a proper pedicure next week too.
> And family just came and went quick on loungers next to me and pool attendant over with his spray to clean. I really won’t mind these things staying!



Loving your pictures Monyk.......

I never saw the Lion King show......was it showing in 2008......last time we were in the Disney parks. Tell a lie...in 2009 we went back to see Wishes......oh my goodness.....the crowds leaving the park at 10pm were horrendous!!!! We got back to RPR around 12.30.....

Enjoy that pedicure next week!!! 

You go home tomorrow? Thank you for taking the time to give us the lovely pictures and all the updates, they`ve been interesting to read....and have a safe journey home.......




keishashadow said:


> I love when I get a singing voice mail!  My kids forced me into communication via text.  Have learned when they do make a ‘real’ phone call, it usually costs me money
> 
> Summer busy for BD here too, seven for immediate family between end of May & end of August



It`s funny as our next family birthday is August, where I have one of my brothers and Tom that month. Then September is birthday/anniversary central!!!! I always have to be so organised for that month. 

My friends and I do txt, but we are mostly still yappers on the phone....some I txt more than others. My mother is the worst......no capital letters.....no punctuation and no paragraphs.....lol....although to be fair, her txts are fairly short and sweet.......





Gave in and had a glass of white wine tonight.......ok two. A bottle we`d never tried before and will get it again, it was lovely. 

Think the rain has stopped finally, but not the warmest of evenings.


----------



## Lynne G

Yum, grilled cheese hit the spot.  Sun out and oh so muggy hot.  At least I got some sun today.  Did a short shopping trip with little one.  Think we are stocked now.  Impressed, little one made mac and cheese for dinner last night, was great with our grilled burgers.  Left over burgers for lunch, so sandwiches for dinner, good to go.  And of course, a zap a meal for little one, as no grilled cheese for her.  Made a salad, as that seemed good with the sandwiches.  Heavy on the tomatoes for all but me.  I am not fond of fresh tomatoes.  

Sweet night to all, and some grey goose for me, oh so perfectly cold with crushed ice.


----------



## mckennarose

Sue M said:


> unbelivable about that man. I admit that’s one thing I notice at US stores. The shopping carts just get left all over the place. Doesn’t happen here. We all return carts to the corrals. Problem solved when we had to put a quarter in slot or loonie ($1) to get cart.


The only place with the cart deposit here is Aldi.  Usually people are good about returning carts and I always return carts.  He was just being lazy and didn't want to walk to the front so under the "guise" of offering me a cart he thought he could get off.  No way was I touching it.


Sue M said:


> McRose thanks. I always think it’s fun looking at pics if where others live! It’s amazing how refreshed one feels walking along the ocean. So reviving and I was in need of some after days of rain and gloom. Perked me right up.


Such pretty pictures!  I'll have to remember to take some pics around here to post.  We have woods, woods, and more woods.  LOL!  Lakes and falls, mountains too.  It's funny because being surrounded by woods and mountains all the time, when I go to the beach it's so open it's almost intimidating.  So much open sky and space!  When we get down South, I always say "it's so flat here!".  


Lynne G said:


> McK, that show is one in Universal Orlando, in the Studios side. It is so funny, while horror based, the actors ad lib quite a bit, with current events, or as Schumi said, make digs at Disney. I like to watch it several times when I go, as they do rotate actors. All are excellent though


I did look at it quickly... is it a HHN thing?  


keishashadow said:


> I may be in a minority but happy the restriction on visitors is in place re my mom. I’ve seen what the garden variety flu can do, can only imagine how fast it spreads in those elderly, immune deficient populations


I agree.  Our nursing homes are still on lockdown, even though we're supposed to go green tomorrow.


keishashadow said:


> Even Aldi has free carts now to cut down on contact


I didn't know that, and haven't been to Aldi since the start of this.  Have not gotten the courage to attempt it yet!


keishashadow said:


> Have two there, our biggest collection of points. Also BWV & WLV.


Nice.  My SIL's family have BLT, OKW and CC.  We don't stay with them though.  But BLT is super convenient and I'm always tempted!  They just have so many people go at once and I like to have my space to spread out and not be on top of two other families.  


keishashadow said:


> I have a small decorative wrought iron rack with hooks in entry way that now is the ‘mask holder’. Originally set it up as a lanyard/key holder for my kids when they would visit vs the inevitable ‘where did my keys go’ scramble


That's nearly the same set up I had for DH when he wore the N95s every day.  I even used my label maker (because I'm a secret nerd... hello.... Ravenclaw!) to put the days of the week on for him.  We have it in the basement, since he went in that door and showered down there.


schumigirl said:


> Ironing all done and put past......I know many hate it and even more don't do it......but I don`t actually mind doing it.


You are a better woman than I am!  I HATE to iron.... so much that we have a fabric steamer that we use instead of an iron.  LOL!  


schumigirl said:


> No spoilers......link below to Horror Make up Show......it is a classic and NOT to be missed.....so much fun!!


It looks interesting.  I'm still trying to figure out what it is.  An attraction?  A seasonal event?  Not asking for spoilers.


Monykalyn said:


> and yet another example of not applying common sense and frequent re-evaluation.


I thought I saw that Cuomo was toying with the idea of asking people coming into NYC to quarantine for 14 days.  That would be interesting.  People coming from other states could be a concern, since we are doing better now.  I say we, even though I'm not in NYC, but we were/are directly affected by NYC cases.  The same would happen again if they got hit hard.


Monykalyn said:


> Like Lion King festival at Disney. This is one show I try to hit at least once per trip.


I love the Lion King show!  We watch it at least once each trip too.  


Monykalyn said:


> Last day here.


Safe travels home!  I've enjoyed your pictures and updates and living vicariously thought you!


Lynne G said:


> Ah, think our daily weather showers are done. Quite a noisy downpour right around lunchtime.


We had quite the storms here too.  About an hour after you, so they must've traveled North.  It's bright and sunny now, but still very wet.


----------



## keishashadow

mckennarose said:


> I thought I saw that Cuomo was toying with the idea of asking people coming into NYC to quarantine for 14 days. That would be interesting. People coming from other states could be a concern, since we are doing better now. I say we, even though I'm not in NYC, but we were/are directly affected by NYC cases. The same would happen again if they got hit hard.


Yes, it’s being tossed about, an absolute flip for those from FL possibly needing to quarantine to get into NYC

no joke tho to hit 3,000 new cases as they overnight. Gulp, hope that’s the peak of FL curve!
Decided to skip the quickie getaway next weekend there & order a long overdue new mattress.  Will call it a staycation of sorts lol


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

schumigirl said:


> this morning went a walk to another beach close by u



Oh, that picture looks so peaceful. Could get real used to seeing that every day again.



Robo56 said:


> My MRI is Sunday morning. Will know more after that.
> Meds are working nicely and I’am comfortable today.



Prayers for your test. 



Sue M said:


> Time to make the grilled cheese!



Yes, I am going to say; grilled cheese is so underrated. Now the big question. Do you use butter or Mayo?



Charade67 said:


> Mom’s surgery went well.



Great news. It must suck for her not to have visitors, but its probably for the best with way things are going right now.



Lynne G said:


> that I have 2 more days of working.



Hurray for Friday!!!!!!!!!!!



mckennarose said:


> We had no apples at all this year due to that late snow/fros



We had 3 whole apples this year and the squirrels took 2 of them. 



Monykalyn said:


> reports of “spikes” without context.



I think using a percentage system would be better. 20 positives tests out of 50 is so different than 20 out of 100. WIth that our spike yesterday was more than double our highest recorded day. We had been doing well, but being so close to Memphis I knew it wouldnt be long. Im so ready to get out and do things, but I'm just going to continue my boring life until things quiet down.

Here to the weekend!


----------



## mckennarose

keishashadow said:


> no joke tho to hit 3,000 new cases as they overnight. Gulp, hope that’s the peak of FL curve!
> Decided to skip the quickie getaway next weekend there & order a long overdue new mattress. Will call it a staycation of sorts lol


I know.  I was talking to my hubby earlier on how quickly this could spread there, just based on how it did here.  I distinctly remember talking to my family in the beginning of March on how I thought it would be a month before things got bad here and boy was I wrong.  The speed of how it spread here was so fast it took me by surprise.  I wouldn't go next weekend either.

I read on another thread here that Florida ICU's are down to 22% available beds and 26 hospitals completely full.  That to me shows it's not just higher numbers due to more/available testing.  Yes, a lot of people will get it and be fine, but the spread is crazy and can quickly overwhelm some areas.  And some experts predict Florida to be the next epicenter.  I really hope not.  As much as people don't like it, the mayor of Orange county ordering everyone to wear masks all the time now is a step in the right direction.

Decided to experiment with the headband idea tonight.  I used some Jack and Sally material I got and had my dd model.  Not a bad first try!  (I promised not to show her face)


----------



## mckennarose

Vicki Rickerd said:


> We had 3 whole apples this year and the squirrels took 2 of them.


Aww!  This is the first time I can remember not having apples.  A lot of other things didn't blossom either; lilies of the valley, lilacs, peony, butterfly bush, I have a few blossoms at the very top of my mock orange bush.  I'm waiting to see what my big lilies do, if anything.  We have a lot of really pretty ones, but so far no buds.  The garden is very green this year!  

Now I'm hungry for a grilled cheese.....


----------



## KStarfish82

Good evening!

So there is talk of New York banning or quarantining people coming from FL (who wants to come to NY now from FL?) 

Would love to share news...but there is none, Just dull, dull, dull.

trying to think of places to go with the kiddies that we won’t be worrying about being around many people if Florida doesn’t work out mid-summer.  And something that is going to entertain four littles 7 and younger.  I gotta get outta NY!

Have a great night!


----------



## Lynne G

Why not take the train and head to Philly for a few days.  Zoo is nice, lots of museums and all walkable.  Sesame Place is off 95, on Route 1, but would be a fun place for all the kids, plus mall right there if you want to shop.  Or down the shore for a few days.  

Anyway, my thoughts Kfish.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Long day today. I hate going back to work the day after I've been out. There always seems to be so much to do even if I was only out one day. 

Dh has booked a quick weekend getaway for the family. A little background  - We honeymooned in Gatlinburg, TN. There is a variety show there called Sweet Fanny Adams. When we were there for our honeymoon I got to be part of the audience participation. (Had to dance with an actor who looked like Marty Feldman) Well, we discovered that the show is in it's 44th and final season. Another victim of Covid-19. I told dh that we should go back and see it one last time. I figured he would plan a trip for late summer or early fall. Nope. He planned it for next weekend. Now I am trying to find a cat sitter. My usual person has closed her business. Yet another victim of Covid-19. Thankfully she gave me the names of a coupe of people that she recommends. 



schumigirl said:


> And today would have been my dad`s birthday, his was always next to Father`s Day and my mum has her birthday within days of MD…..we never got to forget either.....as if we would!!


My mom's birthday sometimes falls on father's day. Dad was a week earlier on June 9.



mckennarose said:


> Youngest DD and I did a quick grocery store run yesterday, and as we were walking into the store a man called to us to tell us to take his cart back to the store front. Ummm... excuse me? He was parked in the front and not close to a cart return. He wasn't disabled or in a handicapped parking spot, he wasn't elderly, nor was he an expectant mother wrangling 3 toddlers... he was lazy. DD said "ignore him", I turned around and said "I'm not touching your cart". Seriously, we're still wearing masks, the grocery stores have protocol for shopping and cart handling including sanitizing them after customers use them. Sheesh.....


Wow, I sometimes have people offer me their cart, but have never had someone tell me to take it back fro them. Pubix used to annoy me because they didn't have cart returns. 



mckennarose said:


> I'm glad you got to see her. Praying her recovery from the procedure goes quickly.


Thanks MRose. 



Sue M said:


> Charade glad you got to see your mom, if only a short time. I remember my mom had to go to physical rehab, twice! Once was in a seperate wing of nursing home, another time was a seperate building. Hope all goes well.


 Thanks Sue. 



Sue M said:


> Lynne yay for a 3 day weekend. Sadly my dad has been gone many years, passed when my oldest was 1yrs old. Way too young.


 Same here. B was only 14 months when my father passed. 



Lynne G said:


> McK, that show is one in Universal Orlando, in the Studios side. It is so funny, while horror based, the actors ad lib quite a bit, with current events, or as Schumi said, make digs at Disney. I like to watch it several times when I go, as they do rotate actors. All are excellent though. And eww, would not take that cart either.


I saw the show for the first time when I went to Universal on B's band trip last year. I can't believe I had passed on it so many times. 



Lynne G said:


> Oh, and Charade glad you are home, and got to at least see mom for her birthday.


 Thanks Lynne. 



keishashadow said:


> A real eclair,


Looks yummy. 



keishashadow said:


> I may be in a minority but happy the restriction on visitors is in place re my mom. I’ve seen what the garden variety flu can do, can only imagine how fast it spreads in those elderly, immune deficient populations


 I hate that I couldn't spend more time with my mom, but I agree that the safety measures are necessary. There was a nursing home in Roanoke, VA that had over 80 virus cases among the residents and Staff. Sadly, they lost 10 residents, but everyone else recovered. 



Lynne G said:


> Ah, think our daily weather showers are done. Quite a noisy downpour right around lunchtime.


 I think they came down here.



Monykalyn said:


> Glad to hear mom is doing ok. Rehab is good option for her to get strength back and safety awareness to while recovering. Good that you got to see her too!


 Thanks MonyK.



mckennarose said:


> because I'm a secret nerd... hello.... Ravenclaw!)


 Ravenclaw here too. 



mckennarose said:


> You are a better woman than I am! I HATE to iron.... so much that we have a fabric steamer that we use instead of an iron. LOL!


 I won't iron unless I absolutely have to. I just make sure I get clothes out of the dryer as soon as it stops. 



Vicki Rickerd said:


> Great news. It must suck for her not to have visitors, but its probably for the best with way things are going right now.


Yes, I hate that she can't have visitors, but understand the need for safety right now. 

Almost midnight. Good night everyone.


----------



## Monykalyn

mckennarose said:


> I read on another thread here that Florida ICU's are down to 22% available beds and 26 hospitals completely full.


Yes and the news is very careful to say the hospitals are *gasp* filling up but they do NOT specify with covid cases. Many avoided routine or needed surgery and are now trying to get what THEY need before only the covid cases count for everything again. I got so disgusted with incomplete reporting I had turn it off and not watch again. If they are filling with severe covid cases you’d bet they’d be reporting on that too.  
https://www.news4jax.com/news/local/2020/06/18/florida-has-less-than-25-of-its-icu-beds-available/“Notably, at UF Health in Jacksonville, there aren’t any ICU beds available. State numbers show out of the 100 adult ICU beds at the facility, none are open. News4Jax was told that only seven of the ICU patients at UF Health were COVID-19 cases.”
That story is one of the few that provides actual context. but headlines elsewhere will say “NO ICU BEDS AVAILABLE AMID SPIKE IN CASES” failing to mention where those beds are and where the spike occurred (hint- different areas of state)
Sorry- just soooooooooooo tired of incompetent and lazy a** reporting to only get the most click bait bites out there vs REAL useable information. Instead this serves to further disregard media when it could be used properly and responsible


----------



## Robo56

Good Thursday night Sans family 











keishashadow said:


> Wow didn’t know they did regularly scheduled tests on weekends. Here, that would be considered a quick appointment, but I’m sure it seems so far away. Hang in there!



I was surprised myself when they gave me the Sunday morning appointment. I didn’t know they did outpatient MRI at the hospital on weekend either. It’s at the hospital close to me so not far to travel.




Charade67 said:


> Super quick update.
> Mom’s surgery went well. I just got to my hotel in SC. I can walk to the hospital from here.



Glad to hear your moms surgery went well and you were able to have a visit with her....sending prayers for fast healing for her.




schumigirl said:


> Glad you`re doing better Robo



Thank you......you know the drill....if I remember correctly you had a flare up with your back not long ago....it just takes time.




Lynne G said:


> Continued good thoughts and get well wishes to Sue and Robo. Falls are no fun and even more so when hurt because of it. Mummy dust sent too.



Thank you Lynne




mckennarose said:


> I was able to get my hair highlighted yesterday so I feel like a new woman! We have a relative who is a hair stylist and she goes back to work next week when we go green so I thought I better get it done now.



Glad you were able to get your hair done. It does make one feel better.




mckennarose said:


> Hubby has been slowly trimming the apple tree banches down and we will take the whole tree down by the weekend, hopefully. Fencing guy comes to start posts Monday. I love the apple tree, but it's old and rotting in some areas. And the apples are a major pain to deal with. We had no apples at all this year due to that late snow/frost. It killed a lot of blossoms in my garden.



We have an Apple tree and the deer get all the Apples every year.




Monykalyn said:


> Just want to say be Leary of news reports of “spikes” without context. The news here is doing a horrible job of whole picture. Very carefully omitting parts and wording to be sure to keep everyone terrified. Also remember there are drive through testing sights everywhere and a lag time in results -depending on when it’s reported- can cause a “spike”. Still no evidence those asymptomatic cause huge spread-and realistically- if viral load is so low that no symptoms just how much viral particles do they have? No cough how how much is ACTUALLY out with breathing??



They are amping up the testing in Florida. I received an email from our HOA letting everyone know where to go for free testing if they wanted it.
As you have stated the the media is not reporting on the actual non-symptomatic Covid Positive people vs Hospitalized patients with Covid.




Monykalyn said:


> Photo dump. Diagon Alley nearly empty this afternoon I’m currently in line for Bourne! Can hear the first show. TM said wait about an hour (20 min ago) Some if the tracks in Jurassic coaster look close together- like Space mountain with lights on close! Can not wait to try it out!
> Also utilized one of the URest mask free areas in old Sinbad theater. No smoking in There but can take drinks, food and just chill



Thanks for alll the great pics and updates from Universal.




Sue M said:


> Second pic is the inlet looking toward Vancouver.
> It was so nice to get out for some fresh air And sun.



Beautiful pics




Monykalyn said:


> And Horror makeup show has jokes about the shutdown and cleaning, hand sanitizing etc. it’s so funny!! And they still got some digs in at Disney lol!



I love the Horror Makeup Show




Monykalyn said:


> . I realized I don’t want to live in a world where this is required long term. I just don’t. I don’t want to be afraid of people or surfaces or have them cringe when another human being comes near. I want to go places and fully ENJOY them and not worry about getting sick or getting others sick or getting nasty looks for wearing a mask or not wearing a mask etc.
> I hope that we get a handle on who is really vulnerable to this (clearly it’s NOT everyone) and get effective treatment &/or effective vaccine quickly.



It’s sad, but we all will pull through this situation.




keishashadow said:


> real eclair, I deliberately took a bite to show the gooey chocolate topping & proper filling.. Came home with a few bagfuls of non noms including mini strawberry cheesecakes.



Yummy





Vicki Rickerd said:


> Prayers for your test.



Thank you




mckennarose said:


> Decided to experiment with the headband idea tonight. I used some Jack and Sally material I got and had my dd model. Not a bad first try! (I



It’s really pretty. Great job.

It was very nice today and sunny. It was in the upper 80’s with a gentle breeze. I was able to sit up more today and walking is definitely easier. Enjoyed sitting in screened in porch. Hubby replaced the porch fan 3 weeks ago and it helps keep it more comfortable out there.

Sue hope you enjoyed your message. My therapist has not started seeing people yet.

Son and family coming over Saturday. Looking forward to their visit.

Hugs and prayers going out to Keisha’s sons, Keisha, Schumi, Lynne, Sue, Charade and others of the Sans family who will be remembering their Dads this Fathers Day 



Some fun


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Such pretty pictures!  I'll have to remember to take some pics around here to post.  We have woods, woods, and more woods.  LOL!  Lakes and falls, mountains too.  It's funny because being surrounded by woods and mountains all the time, when I go to the beach it's so open it's almost intimidating.  So much open sky and space!  When we get down South, I always say "it's so flat here!".
> 
> I did look at it quickly... is it a HHN thing?
> 
> I agree.  Our nursing homes are still on lockdown, even though we're supposed to go green tomorrow.
> 
> I didn't know that, and haven't been to Aldi since the start of this.  Have not gotten the courage to attempt it yet!
> 
> Nice.  My SIL's family have BLT, OKW and CC.  We don't stay with them though.  But BLT is super convenient and I'm always tempted!  They just have so many people go at once and I like to have my space to spread out and not be on top of two other families.
> 
> That's nearly the same set up I had for DH when he wore the N95s every day.  I even used my label maker (because I'm a secret nerd... hello.... Ravenclaw!) to put the days of the week on for him.  We have it in the basement, since he went in that door and showered down there.
> 
> You are a better woman than I am!  I HATE to iron.... so much that we have a fabric steamer that we use instead of an iron.  LOL!
> 
> It looks interesting.  I'm still trying to figure out what it is.  An attraction?  A seasonal event?  Not asking for spoilers.
> 
> I thought I saw that Cuomo was toying with the idea of asking people coming into NYC to quarantine for 14 days.  That would be interesting.  People coming from other states could be a concern, since we are doing better now.  I say we, even though I'm not in NYC, but we were/are directly affected by NYC cases.  The same would happen again if they got hit hard.
> 
> I love the Lion King show!  We watch it at least once each trip too.
> 
> Safe travels home!  I've enjoyed your pictures and updates and living vicariously thought you!
> 
> We had quite the storms here too.  About an hour after you, so they must've traveled North.  It's bright and sunny now, but still very wet.




We are lucky to have the best of both worlds.....we have woods behind us that are actually very pretty, and quite dense at times.....I swear I saw a Yeti like creature in there once.....of course it was my imagination!!! But.....always look around me when we go up there.....no mountains in England (and some English people hate when they`re reminded of that lol) it`s quite flat where we live.......but where we used to live in Scotland, yep, plenty of mountains and I miss that.


The Horror Make up Show is exactly as it sounds. They show make up techniques from the movies and show clips of Universal movies including original classics and more recent like The Wolfman with Benicio Del Toro.....there is audience participation and maybe a surprise or two......very funny.....and jokes aimed at Disney are always a hit.....except for the family (and there`s always one) decked out in head to foot Mickey Mouse clothes/bags/shoes/socks....you get the picture!! it`s not to be missed! 

And it`s on all year round in the Pantages Theatre shown in the link.






keishashadow said:


> Yes, it’s being tossed about, an absolute flip for those from FL possibly needing to quarantine to get into NYC
> 
> no joke tho to hit 3,000 new cases as they overnight. Gulp, hope that’s the peak of FL curve!
> Decided to skip the quickie getaway next weekend there & order a long overdue new mattress.  Will call it a staycation of sorts lol



Oh happy new mattress!!!!






Vicki Rickerd said:


> Oh, that picture looks so peaceful. Could get real used to seeing that every day again.
> 
> 
> We had 3 whole apples this year and the squirrels took 2 of them.
> 
> 
> Here to the weekend!




Oh it is beautiful, on a nice day of course! Middle of winter with rain and snow....not so pretty....but it has it`s own charm I guess. 

Darn those squirrels!!!! They`re just rats with good PR as far as I`m concerned .....I am getting fond of hedgehogs recently. There are quite a few around and although they naturally never let us near them, I quite like seeing them.

Have a great weekend too.....






mckennarose said:


> Decided to experiment with the headband idea tonight.  I used some Jack and Sally material I got and had my dd model.  Not a bad first try!  (I promised not to show her face)
> View attachment 502104View attachment 502107




They look fabulous!!! 

I have no idea who Jack and Sally are, but they look great!!!






Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Long day today. I hate going back to work the day after I've been out. There always seems to be so much to do even if I was only out one day.
> 
> Dh has booked a quick weekend getaway for the family. A little background  - We honeymooned in Gatlinburg, TN. There is a variety show there called Sweet Fanny Adams. When we were there for our honeymoon I got to be part of the audience participation. (Had to dance with an actor who looked like Marty Feldman) Well, we discovered that the show is in it's 44th and final season. Another victim of Covid-19. I told dh that we should go back and see it one last time. I figured he would plan a trip for late summer or early fall. Nope. He planned it for next weekend. Now I am trying to find a cat sitter. My usual person has closed her business. Yet another victim of Covid-19. Thankfully she gave me the names of a coupe of people that she recommends.
> 
> My mom's birthday sometimes falls on father's day. Dad was a week earlier on June 9.
> 
> I hate that I couldn't spend more time with my mom, but I agree that the safety measures are necessary. There was a nursing home in Roanoke, VA that had over 80 virus cases among the residents and Staff. Sadly, they lost 10 residents, but everyone else recovered.
> 
> I won't iron unless I absolutely have to. I just make sure I get clothes out of the dryer as soon as it stops.
> 
> Yes, I hate that she can't have visitors, but understand the need for safety right now.
> 
> Almost midnight. Good night everyone.



A trip like that sounds lovely Charade....will be nice to get away with the family.....

Yes, it`s understandable them banning visitors, doesn`t make it any easier for fmailies though being seperated when they are at their most vulnerable.

I still iron even after bringing clothes out of the dryer.....I have a thing for perfectly ironed clothes. 

Hope today is a better day for you and your mum keeps improving.






Robo56 said:


> I was surprised myself when they gave me the Sunday morning appointment. I didn’t know they did outpatient MRI at the hospital on weekend either. It’s at the hospital close to me so not far to travel.
> 
> 
> 
> Son and family coming over Saturday. Looking forward to their visit.
> 
> Hugs and prayers going out to Keisha’s sons, Keisha, Schumi, Lynne, Sue, Charade and others of the Sans family who will be remembering their Dads this Fathers Day




We have had Sunday appointments for things like MRI`s for years. I had no idea either until Kyle was having back surgery and he got a Sunday night at 8pm appointment. There was no one else there and quite weird wandering around an almost deserted department. 

But, good luck with tour appointment, hope it goes well and enjoy Father`s Day too.....and have a lovely Saturday with the family!!! We look forward to being able to do that....soon we hope......





I cannot believe it is still foggy! Woke up around 5am and it seemed bright outside, looked out and it was white with fog! 

Still not completely clear, but sun is bursting through......no plans to go out today, except Tom is popping out for mango chutney! i have run out. 

Making a curry this morning, but from paste as I don`t have all the ingredients to make it from scratch. It`s still lovely but needs a little mango chutney added to it. It probably doesn`t need it but we like it. 

Also roasted off some chinese chicken thighs for lunch, will mix that with a little salad, sweet chilli sauce and a few noodles and that`ll be lunch. Kyle is having a turkey sandwich.....

But......Friday.........












































​


----------



## keishashadow

Up with the birds today, no joke appears the babies are starting To join the morning choir ugh. There can be too much of a good thing.

not totally surprised but bummed that MNSSHP was cancelled last night.  Do think HHN will still proceed but in revamped format as to content & ticketing options.    Wonder if amazon sells mummy dust by the ton? 



Vicki Rickerd said:


> We had been doing well, but being so close to Memphis I knew it wouldnt be long. Im so ready to get out and do things, but I'm just going to continue my boring life until things quiet down.


Is Memphis a hot spot? Slow & steady does win this sort of race, unfortunately, it goes against my grain, admittedly animpulsive sort, uhoh... #naturalSelection lol


mckennarose said:


> lilies of the valley, lilacs, peony,


My lilies of valley came up lovely a month ago, seem to have spread more this year.  Ok by me as I have them on a slight slope under a flowering ground cover.

Lilacs from the get go never got past little buds and none of the lovely smell, wah

Peonies are late to the party. What’s strange is the one i defiantly transferred into direct sunlight several years ago and has been just hanging o, is doing the best of them...all from the same mother plant.


KStarfish82 said:


> I gotta get outta NY!


Escape from New York . Talk about irony, yet my DS is still lamenting cancelling his end of March vacation to NYC.  Fact you can find the reserve to joke about it after being thru so much. 

Just a personal observation but the Myrtle Beach resort we visited seemed to have a large NYC contingent.  The distinctive accent had many asking ‘where they were from’. Talk about finding a great way to cleari out a hot tub or lazy river fast.



Charade67 said:


> I figured he would plan a trip for late summer or early fall. Nope. He planned it for next weekend.


Love a quick getaway!  Going to guess tix were difficult to grab with social distancing measures in the theater. 



Robo56 said:


> I was surprised myself when they gave me the Sunday morning appointment. I didn’t know they did outpatient MRI at the hospital on weekend either. It’s at the hospital close to me so not far to travel.


They may have started to add weekend appts to try to catch up with the backlog.  Was surprised that BC/BS Highmark did wind up extending my three month authorization script for another two months.

I was hoping to do a satellite office of the small, regional hospital but when I called to schedule, the doctor had it in his notes that all imaging tests be done onsite.  A bit uneasy there but it’s such a far-flung small place, parking is free at the front door...no more than 100 steps from front of building into radiology lol

Any specific precautions you plan on taking, PPE & otherwise?  I was considering wearing disposable gloves.  A little nervous re the dental surgery on 7/1 if truth be told. even though it is a surgical suite, going to guess the recovery room is not. Ugh



Robo56 said:


> Son and family coming over Saturday. Looking forward to their visit.


Enjoy!  I honestly haven’t given the day much thought as to an organized thing for all the kids.  Didn’t invite anyone over for dinner.  Maybe I’ll just order hoagies & pizza


schumigirl said:


> Oh happy new mattress!!!!


Sounds like an official celebratory day  Not sure if that is a thing but I really like how that sounds lol


schumigirl said:


> I have no idea who Jack and Sally are, but they look great!!!


 The real star  of the show is:


----------



## Lynne G

Oh up when the alarm sounded, but so enjoying not being busy right away.  I did make my tea though. And since DH wanted to burn some more wood last night, one load of wash done already, and now linens are in the washer.  Hence, will happily wait for my shower, until the linens come out of the dryer.  Freshly washed towels, oh yes.

Since a lazier day, I will cook a breakfast. Yes, bacon, eggs and plain and peppery cheese hash browns, and maybe some waffles too. And was so nice to watch the sun come up outside my window. But yeah, it is a Friday, woot by the way, but traffic heard and even heard the train horn. Must be quiet enough to hear it, though two train stations are only about a mile and a half and almost 2 miles away. We like where we live, as train into the City is about 1/2 hour. A bit more, and the City station is also the Amtrak one, so easy to catch a train to NYC or DC. Though we sometimes drive to DC, we rarely drive to NYC. Train makes getting around so easy when needing City time. With the virus so scary still, little one wants to go back to NYC for a short trip this summer, as the camp closed this summer, so she does not have a summer job now. I will see. Train is advertising discounts for summer. Maybe. Just not really ready to travel much this summer.

Robo, hope you get some good news with your health, and yes, even around here, we have doctor visits and procedures on Sunday.  Sometimes I prefer, as usually not as busy.  Though I also do on week days, as they can be not as busy too.  Yeah, there has been no mention of how busy our local hospital has been.  I assume as we enter green, hopefully in the next 2 weeks, more routine visits to the hospital will make it busier.  While I know they have been treating virus patients, there has been no news saying the hospital has been overwhelmed.  And news has now been saying, all deaths recently were from the virus, but many were not, but counted anyway.  Why, you say? All about the money.  If they check off was a virus death, the hospitals get more money.  I agree with MonyK, news can be so misleading.  Sigh, sorry Robo, I hope you are feeling better today, and hope you can enjoy some fun with family this Father’s Day weekend. Nice they are coming to visit.

Hey Keisha, ah yes, though I live in a closer to City neighborhood, I hear the birds when I wake up at 4:30, and I also get the joy, if my neighbor opens the chicken coop in the early morning, I get some clucks too. You’d think I live in the wild or on a farm. LoL

Sweet of DH to plan the getaway for next weekend, Charade.  Sadly, I can see quite a few businesses closing since they cannot survive the stopping or being able to handle the current concerns that will last for some long time.

And sadly, yeah, my dad was gone before I got married, so neither of my kids knew him. DH ‘s dad passed away when little one was 4 months old.  So she does not have any memory of him.  Both have seen pictures of our dads, and hear stories of them.  It is good to remember those who have passed away.  Those we loved, are still in our hearts.

With that, sleeping kids, so DH and I will enjoy some earlier breakfast. Older one will not care if leftover. And I will save the plain taters for little one, as she may eat a waffle, but she will not eat our scrambled eggs, nor the taters with added peppers and cheese.

Happy Friday homies.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Up with the birds today, no joke appears the babies are starting To join the morning choir ugh. There can be too much of a good thing.
> 
> not totally surprised but bummed that MNSSHP was cancelled last night.  Do think HHN will still proceed but in revamped format as to content & ticketing options.    Wonder if amazon sells mummy dust by the ton?
> 
> 
> Is Memphis a hot spot? Slow & steady does win this sort of race, unfortunately, it goes against my grain, admittedly animpulsive sort, uhoh... #naturalSelection lol
> 
> My lilies of valley came up lovely a month ago, seem to have spread more this year.  Ok by me as I have them on a slight slope under a flowering ground cover.
> 
> Lilacs from the get go never got past little buds and none of the lovely smell, wah
> 
> Peonies are late to the party. What’s strange is the one i defiantly transferred into direct sunlight several years ago and has been just hanging o, is doing the best of them...all from the same mother plant.
> 
> Escape from New York . Talk about irony, yet my DS is still lamenting cancelling his end of March vacation to NYC.  Fact you can find the reserve to joke about it after being thru so much.
> 
> Just a personal observation but the Myrtle Beach resort we visited seemed to have a large NYC contingent.  The distinctive accent had many asking ‘where they were from’. Talk about finding a great way to cleari out a hot tub or lazy river fast.
> 
> 
> Love a quick getaway!  Going to guess tix were difficult to grab with social distancing measures in the theater.
> 
> 
> They may have started to add weekend appts to try to catch up with the backlog.  Was surprised that BC/BS Highmark did wind up extending my three month authorization script for another two months.
> 
> I was hoping to do a satellite office of the small, regional hospital but when I called to schedule, the doctor had it in his notes that all imaging tests be done onsite.  A bit uneasy there but it’s such a far-flung small place, parking is free at the front door...no more than 100 steps from front of building into radiology lol
> 
> Any specific precautions you plan on taking, PPE & otherwise?  I was considering wearing disposable gloves.  A little nervous re the dental surgery on 7/1 if truth be told. even though it is a surgical suite, going to guess the recovery room is not. Ugh
> 
> 
> Enjoy!  I honestly haven’t given the day much thought as to an organized thing for all the kids.  Didn’t invite anyone over for dinner.  Maybe I’ll just order hoagies & pizza
> 
> Sounds like an official celebratory day  Not sure if that is a thing but I really like how that sounds lol
> 
> The real star  of the show is:



lol......now I know who they are.....sort of...... Thanks for that!! I`m sure you believe me when I say I never watched that movie either.....lol.....no surprises there!!

Anything works for a celebration these days....... I almost put the flags up when a new pair of boots I ordered arrived this morning....lol....yes, that was exciting right now!!

And hoagies and pizza sounds good to me.......can`t go wrong there......




Lunch is over......now to find something to do this afternoon. I think the aroma of tonight`s curry is making me hungry again!


----------



## cam757

Just popping in to say a quick hello. Busy at work. Thankfully, things will slow down for a while after next week.  

Hope everyone is doing well. I am off today, so I am going to run out and try to find DH a Father's Day gift. I bought him a book a tshirt a few months ago but need to take DS shopping.  I have to work Sunday to prepare for next weeks election but if I can get out of work in time, I may meet my DH, FIL and DS for lunch. 

My dad died in an auto accident when I was 4 and my stepfather passed 22 years ago. I miss them and think of the often.

It has rained since Monday but the sun finally made an appearance yesterday. Temps were in the low 70s all week. I am hoping the weather gets back to normal before our beach week in July.

Hope you all have a nice weekend!



Monykalyn said:


> I’m glad we came but I got sad sitting in Bourne watching this amazing show with social spacing etc. I realized I don’t want to live in a world where this is required long term. I just don’t. I don’t want to be afraid of people or surfaces or have them cringe when another human being comes near. I want to go places and fully ENJOY them and not worry about getting sick or getting others sick or getting nasty looks for wearing a mask or not wearing a mask etc.
> I hope that we get a handle on who is really vulnerable to this (clearly it’s NOT everyone) and get effective treatment &/or effective vaccine quickly.



Totally agree!



Charade67 said:


> Another quick update. I just got home about and hour and a half ago. The visit with my mother was good, but short. They transferred her to a new facility today for physical rehab. Unfortunately since the facility is also a nursing home she is not allowed any visitors. I dropped off a few things that she said she wanted and then dh and I came back home. The procedure she had done is called an external fixation.


Glad her surgery went well. I hope she has a smooth and quick recovery.



schumigirl said:


> I could never be one of these that plans a weeks menu ahead of time......still haven`t decided what I`m having for breakfast yet!



I'm the same way. I just cant think that far ahead.



Vicki Rickerd said:


> Yes, I am going to say; grilled cheese is so underrated. Now the big question. Do you use butter or Mayo?



A little butter in the pan but I've started using mayo on the bread.


----------



## Lynne G

Eh, no mayo on my grilled cheese.  I only use oleo, as I like it better than butter for grilled cheese.  

Full from breakfast.  And so nice out right now.  That summer time is starting already as today and the next 4 days show chance of rain, and the heat index keeps rising.  So ready for Summer to start tomorrow, at dinner time.  May start up the grill again tonight. That kinda thought, as I usually think if dinner that day, and sometimes it changes depending on what is found in the kitchen.


----------



## Robo56

Morning everyone 







Sun is shining this morning. Enjoying my coffee.

Looks like the deer knocked over bird bath. It’s near the bird feeder. Hubby put mixed bird seed and loose dry corn in feeder and think the deer were eating out of feeder and knocked over bath. I usually fill the feeder with just wild bird seed. Son and grandson will put it back up tomorrow. The deer, squirrels and birds all drink from it.




keishashadow said:


> Any specific precautions you plan on taking, PPE & otherwise? I was considering wearing disposable gloves. A little nervous re the dental surgery on 7/1 if truth be told. even though it is a surgical suite, going to guess the recovery room is not. Ugh



It’s not common here for hospital MRI, CAT scan appointments on weekends. As you said, it is probably do to back log of needed scans because of canceling do to Covid. Those out patient appointments are usually scheduled during the week.

The door leading to diagnostic radiology is just a few short steps from new entrance to Orthopaedic-Neurology wing of hospital. Was pretty empty when I went for X-ray on Monday. So hopefully it will be a empty since Sunday morning and it's Fathers Day.

I will wear a mask......it’s required. I also have gloves and hand sanitizer in purse to use as needed.

I was sorry to hear you have to go through another dental surgery procedure. I’am sure your not looking forward to it. Lots of mummy dust  that all goes well and you heal up and this will fix your dental issues.

My niece is a big “Nightmare Before Christmas” fan. I watched it with her when she was little. She has a lot of Jack and Sally things in her house.



Loved the Oogie boogie clip. I have been to 2 MNSSHP. They are very popular as you know at WDW. Wonder if some of those fans will wonder over to HHN?

Enjoyed the Sanderson Sisters show at MNSSHP. Hocus Pocus is a classic.





Lynne G said:


> All about the money. If they check off was a virus death, the hospitals get more money. I agree with MonyK, news can be so misleading. Sigh, sorry Robo, I hope you are feeling better today, and hope you can enjoy some fun with family this Father’s Day weekend. Nice they are coming to visit.



Yes, I heard that the hospitals get reimbursed an extra $ 3,800.00 dollars if cause of death is listed is Covid. That would be incentive for some hospitals to list questionable deaths as Covid.

Doing well thank you. Sitting and walking a lot better. Will be glad when MRI is done to know how far I can push things. Meds are helping a lot.



schumigirl said:


> We have had Sunday appointments for things like MRI`s for years. I had no idea either until Kyle was having back surgery and he got a Sunday night at 8pm appointment. There was no one else there and quite weird wandering around an almost deserted department.



Nice to hear you all have weekend options there for diagnostic radiology. It would really help a lot here for folks who have to work during the week to have a weekend options.




schumigirl said:


> But, good luck with tour appointment, hope it goes well and enjoy Father`s Day too.....and have a lovely Saturday with the family!!! We look forward to being able to do th



Thank you. Have a great time celebrating Fathers Day at your house Sunday. I’am sure you will have lots of yummy food.





The Look to give when people get to close. In the store.




Have a great Friday everyone.


----------



## buckeev




----------



## schumigirl

hey Cam......good to see you!!! Wondered where you were.....Glad to hear your weather has improved, hope it stays that way over the coming weeks. 

Have a great weekend......



Hi Robo.....I do need to watch that movie at some point I guess.......did you know MNSSHP has been cancelled for this year? 

I`m shocked to hear hospitals benefit if a patient is deemed to have died from Covid!! Such a dangerous incentive. 

Tom has asked for steak on Sunday.......so hopefully if this darn rain and fog ever clears, we`ll get out to grill outside!!! 



@buckeev.......good to see you sir....it`s been a while! Hope all is good with you and yours.......





And it `s still raining here......but least it`s not cold. 

The longest day is right around the corner now, and we are still waiting on summer.....oh wait, I forgot about the two weeks in April!!!! Yep, that might have been it........

I wa ssupposed to be doing something this afternoon......but, got distracted and never got far from the computer desk.....it can wait....some things are best put off anyway.....


----------



## Lynne G

Hey, a Buckeev sighting.  Hope your Father’s Day weekend is fabulous and all are well and safe.  

Hey, Cam snuck in here too. Glad to hear you are doing well, and had some time to relax. Hope all are well and safe as well.

Ooh, did no look at the Mouse part, but yah, Schumi, saw no Mickey Halloween parties this year. Another reason I decided to enjoy SF on the days I was going to visit the mouse. Hoping HHN still goes on, and all will have fun going to it.

A kids have awoken. Time for brunch I guess.  And yes, little one turned up her nose at the eggs, though was happy I put some plain taters aside for her.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I have been trying to call my mom today, but the phone just rings. I finally called the desk to make sure I had the correct phone number. The number is correct. I guess i keep calling when she is busy. 



Robo56 said:


> Glad to hear your moms surgery went well and you were able to have a visit with her....sending prayers for fast healing for her.


 Thanks Robo.




schumigirl said:


> The Horror Make up Show is exactly as it sounds. They show make up techniques from the movies and show clips of Universal movies including original classics and more recent like The Wolfman with Benicio Del Toro.....there is audience participation and maybe a surprise or two......very funny.....and jokes aimed at Disney are always a hit.....except for the family (and there`s always one) decked out in head to foot Mickey Mouse clothes/bags/shoes/socks....you get the picture!! it`s not to be missed!


I never understood why people wear Disney clothes to a non Disney park. I've seen some Universal stuff (Thing 1 & 2 shirts mostly) at Disney parks, but it isn't too common. 



keishashadow said:


> Escape from New York .


 In an odd coincidence, my husband was just watching that movie a few days ago. 



keishashadow said:


> Love a quick getaway! Going to guess tix were difficult to grab with social distancing measures in the theater.


 I guess he wanted to go ahead and get tickets early while they still had them. I think we are going to Sweet Fanny Adams and also to a magic show. Not sure what else we will be doing. 



Lynne G said:


> Since a lazier day, I will cook a breakfast. Yes, bacon, eggs and plain and peppery cheese hash browns, and maybe some waffles too.


 Yum! Did you same some for me?



cam757 said:


> I am off today, so I am going to run out and try to find DH a Father's Day gift. I bought him a book a tshirt a few months ago but need to take DS shopping.


What kind of book shirt? Sounds like something my dh would like. 



cam757 said:


> Glad her surgery went well. I hope she has a smooth and quick recovery.


Thanks Cam.



Robo56 said:


> Yes, I heard that the hospitals get reimbursed an extra $ 3,800.00 dollars if cause of death is listed is Covid. That would be incentive for some hospitals to list questionable deaths as Covid.


Interesting...

I found a new cat sitter. We are going to have a meet and greet on Tuesday. 
I can't believe we are about to go out of town again already.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> , I hear the birds when I wake up at 4:30, and I also get the joy, if my neighbor opens the chicken coop in the early morning, I get some clucks too. You’d think I live in the wild or on a farm. LoL


When i was a kid there was a neighbor a few doors away that still had acres of land. Didn’t farm much, still had the big old horses, a Concord grape orchard (that we would raid ) & hen house full of chickens & a noisy rooster. 

Apologies to monyk...but, By the time I was a tween, i really wanted to wring that roosters neck for waking me up early every summer day.  The township then put in an ordinance that all farm animals were grandfathered in. Going forward, only further out portions of township were zoned farmland & had to have ample acreage to handle the livestock

my sister now lives in my parent’s house...pretty amazing the rooster & all the chickens are still alive 50+ years later hahahaha. Where there’s a will, there is a way to get over.



schumigirl said:


> Thanks for that!! I`m sure you believe me when I say I never watched that movie either.....lol.....no surprises there!!


Are u a Tim burton fan?  One of his best IMO.


cam757 said:


> My dad died in an auto accident when I was 4 and my stepfather passed 22 years ago. I miss them and think of the often.


Hopefully, it’s now with less pain.


cam757 said:


> A little butter in the pan but I've started using mayo on the bread


I’m mayo inside grilled cheese all the way.  GD won’t touch the stuff but says I make the best ones (will take that secret ingredient to the grave with me lol)


Robo56 said:


> Loved the Oogie boogie clip. I have been to 2 MNSSHP. They are very popular as you know at WDW. Wonder if some of those fans will wonder over to HHN?


Doubtful, so many complain about villian characters being there along with ‘witchcraft’ influences from Hocus Pocus   the ‘subversive’ Nightmare Before Xmas movie’s influence is another component that just gets reamed.

If the above contingent does decide to attend HHN, especially without doing their research, i dread reading these boards   Be prepared for an onslaught of whining  how HHN is  ‘not’ MNSSHP & the inevitable moderator wrangling to keep the peace.

I’m predicting many HHN regulars being frustrated over dealing with throngs of miserable little kids & their parents.  Going to be a real train wreck if U doesn’t amp up the non-kid friendly aspect of the event.




Charade67 said:


> I never understood why people wear Disney clothes to a non Disney park. I've seen some Universal stuff (Thing 1 & 2 shirts mostly) at Disney parks, but it isn't too common.


You have a contingent who is there unwillingly, likely just to see HP, wearing their ‘colors’ to proclaim their allegiance lol. Also, Commonly done for special attention, especially with U face characters


Charade67 said:


> I guess he wanted to go ahead and get tickets early while they still had them. I think we are going to Sweet Fanny Adams and also to a magic show. Not sure what else we will be doing.


Smart man


----------



## schumigirl

Charade......hope you get through to your mum and are able to chat with her, it’ll do you good to talk to her.

Yes, never understood the desire to wear clothing in favour of the opposite park......some of the TM are hilarious when dealing with the Disney wearing folks......they do tease......and all in fun!



Keisha.......ah, yes, not a fan of Tim Burton at all......I find him a little odd.

As to HHN this year, I would hope with the limiting of numbers they enforce an age limit. Ban the little ankle biters that have no reason to be there, they would count as numbers......

It would make sense to put an age limit on the event this year.....bring back the scare factor 



Where has Friday night gone!

It has passed so quickly......dinner was lovely, then zoomed a few folks......and then chatted the night away with my husband.......

Listened to the Mamas and the Papas for a change, hadn’t listened to them for ages! Love California Dreamin‘.......

But think it’ll be an almost early night......it’s 11pm but still quite light outside........longest day on Sunday.

Bacon in the morning........


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

mckennarose said:


> Not a bad first try!



Looks really cute!



mckennarose said:


> The garden is very green this year





mckennarose said:


> The garden is very green this year!
> 
> Now I'm hungry for a grilled cheese.....



Trust me, it is on my list too for this weekend. Once you get a craving.



Charade67 said:


> He planned it for next weekend.



Oh, how fun!. Absolutely love that area!



Robo56 said:


> We have an Apple tree and the deer get all the Apples every year.



LOL, that is why we planted the trees in the first place. Planted then when the boys were little because they wanted the deer in the backyard. 10 years later, they have still never seen a deer in the backyard. They are sneaky.



Robo56 said:


> It was very nice today and sunny. It was in the upper 80’s with a gentle breeze. I was able to sit up more today and walking is definitely easier



Thats great to hear! Back problems can be so tricky. 



schumigirl said:


> but where we used to live in Scotland, yep, plenty of mountains and I miss that.



Where we were raised in California, we lived at the bottom of the foothills. The mountains were north of us. When we moved here, my mom said, "there are no mountains I dont know which was is north" to which we reminded here of that little "N" on her rearview mirror.



keishashadow said:


> Is Memphis a hot spot



Last week, they were debating the official classification.  I havent heard anything this week, but the number continue to spike. We now have to wear a mask if we are in Memphis. At work, when we are in our workspace we can have it off, but when we engage with customers it needs to be on.



Lynne G said:


> I only use oleo



?? Have never heard of that?



schumigirl said:


> I`m shocked to hear hospitals benefit if a patient is deemed to have died from Covid



Its kind of complicated. It is not all patients, just those on medicare, which typically pays less than typical insurance to the hospitals. We actually had the reverse happen. There was an outbreak among students at a university. They went to clinics who didnt report the cases. Total was about 160 students so far.



schumigirl said:


> .they do tease......and all in fun!



Oh, I would love to see that.

Should have done the gardening last weekend. Tomorrow is mid 90's and sticky. Hoping it wont take me too long. I actually have to into a grocery store tomorrow. My delivery didnt have what I need for Fathers Day breakfast. Wish me luck. I havent been inside a store since the beginning of March.

 I reserved my room for a quick trip in September but havent booked the flights yet. Kind of waiting and seeing as the prices are ok, but dont want to get stuck if things go south in Florida.


----------



## Charade67

Finally got in touch with my mom this afternoon. She's doing as well as can be expected. She was complaining that the food at the rehab place isn't any better than the hospital food. At this point she doesn't know how long she will need to stay there. 

We did a little shopping this afternoon. I picked up a few of those 1 ounce bottles of hand sanitizer to take with us when we go to Tennessee. I much prefer soap and water, but these will be good to have in a pinch.

I have never been to HHN, but I think having an age limit is probably a good idea. Do they shut down the children's rides during HHN? I know Busch Gardens in Williamsburg closes the children's area on their Halloween nights.


----------



## Lynne G

May all have a very good night’s sleep!

Will leave the light on for you night 

And don’t stub your toe.


----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Where we were raised in California, we lived at the bottom of the foothills. The mountains were north of us. When we moved here, my mom said, "there are no mountains I dont know which was is north" to which we reminded here of that little "N" on her rearview mirror.
> 
> Its kind of complicated. It is not all patients, just those on medicare, which typically pays less than typical insurance to the hospitals. We actually had the reverse happen. There was an outbreak among students at a university. They went to clinics who didnt report the cases. Total was about 160 students so far.
> 
> Oh, I would love to see that.
> 
> Should have done the gardening last weekend. Tomorrow is mid 90's and sticky. Hoping it wont take me too long. I actually have to into a grocery store tomorrow. My delivery didnt have what I need for Fathers Day breakfast. Wish me luck. I havent been inside a store since the beginning of March.
> 
> I reserved my room for a quick trip in September but havent booked the flights yet. Kind of waiting and seeing as the prices are ok, but dont want to get stuck if things go south in Florida.




lol.....I miss lots of hills and mountains......but never got lost as we always had the sea to guid us to directions......but I can see why it could confuse when you`re used to something as a guide. 

Being honest, American healthcare terrifies the living daylights out of me, and most Brits too. It`s so different to what we are used to, even our Private Healthcare is quite easy and clear cut to understand. 

You`d love the Horror Make up Show. It is funny and the people they choose from the audience usually enhance the show too....

We went back into the stores last week, well, me for the first time since March, Tom had been doing all the essentials up till then. And it was ok.....masks aren`t mandatory here and hardly anyone wears one, but it was ok.....and I didn`t feel everyone was carrying the plague....it was nice to get back to wandering in normality, albeit with some changes. Hope you have a nice store visit.....lol.....

Waiting sounds sensible right now.







Charade67 said:


> Finally got in touch with my mom this afternoon. She's doing as well as can be expected. She was complaining that the food at the rehab place isn't any better than the hospital food. At this point she doesn't know how long she will need to stay there.
> 
> We did a little shopping this afternoon. I picked up a few of those 1 ounce bottles of hand sanitizer to take with us when we go to Tennessee. I much prefer soap and water, but these will be good to have in a pinch.
> 
> I have never been to HHN, but I think having an age limit is probably a good idea. Do they shut down the children's rides during HHN? I know Busch Gardens in Williamsburg closes the children's area on their Halloween nights.




Yes, children`s rides are all closed for HHN. Two of the houses start in that area where Barney/ET are.  There are only certain rides open on those nights HHN is on.






Lynne G said:


> View attachment 502381
> May all have a very good night’s sleep!
> 
> Will leave the light on for you night
> 
> And don’t stub your toe.



No chance of stubbing toe here.....went to bed and it wasn`t completely dark, woke up around 2.30 and it was even lighter. It`s that time of year.......by 3.30am it`s completely light. 





Fog has gone, rain has gone and we have sunshine finally........and maybe a high of 70F which will be lovely. A little rain forecast over the weekend then back up in the high 70`s all next week........looking forward to that!! 

Will definitely have the barbecue going most of the week.....

Today is a walk either this morning or this afternoon, and no jacket required.......lunch is shrimp salad wraps and dinner is, yep.....pizza take out.....no cooking! 

With Father`s Day tomorrow we plan to just have steaks cooked outside as it`s not to rain later in the day and I`ll make up some of his favourite sides.

But, going to enjoy the sunshine while it`s here........and hopefully restaurants here will be able to open July 4th.....what they`ll look like I have no idea! 


































































​


----------



## Sue M

Keisha that looks yummy. Love the Flamingo plate too!
I had similar dentist procedure, phone them to let them know you’re in parking lot. Then wait in the car for them to get you. Hand sanitizer at door, given a mask. Sign paper that you don’t have symptoms then when your seated in chair you’re given a strong mouthwash to swish around. Quite the Process

Happy Birthday to your DB Lynne!


Schumi our nice weather is at an end too. The rains are coming back yuck. For the weekend of course. Was going to have patio bbq with another couple but now that it’s going to rain all Sat - Sunday we can’t be outside so we all agreed to cancel.

Monykalyn nice pics! At wdw when they start the afternoon kids pool parties I usually relocate! Why do they need megaphones? The kids are right there ugh.
Festival of the Lion King is my absolute fav show at wdw!
Enjoy your last day. Will your girls talk you you when you return home or give you the cold shoulder?

Keisha yup. Text is only way to communicate with youngest dd!

Schumi what kind of white wine was it? Good for your mom that she can text! My DH gets frustrated with texting and prefers email lol! Poor guy.

Lynne love grilled cheese, on sourdough! Had it with my tomato soup a few days ago. So yummy.

McRose would love to see some pics! I belong to a FB group called View from my Window. It started with Covid as a way to connect people all over the world. It’s fascinating. People submit a pic from their window, and where it’s from. Sometimes a brief description of how things are going in their part of the world.
We are lucky to have it all here. Sea, mountain, forest and lakes.

Keisha yes, it is a big gulp. The new cases in FLA are astounding. I heard 4000 new cases. I can’t fathom. I’ve been thinking our Aug trip is a bust. I’ve been waiting and hoping that things there will turn around. But it’s still rising. Plus the booking procedures for what you have to do at wdw are just getting crazy. Having to reserve a park each day. May not be able to go all days. I read if you aren’t booked in a DVC then wdw May change your dates. Crazy. They seem so unorganized.

Vicki I have used both mayo and butter, can’t decide which I like best!  They’re both good!
Good plan, stay safe. I think we’re all sick of this. But we have to stay the course.

McRose the headband is so cute! Love it.
The news coming out of Florida is scary. Especially the lack of hospitals and ability to care for the sick. Finally the Mayor is doing something mandating masks but the horse is already out of the barn.

KStarfish that’s going to be a tough one finding someplace secluded but entertaining for the under 7 set! What about a lakeside cabin upstate?

Charade surprise trip yay!  And to revisit a show you saw on your honeymoon!  Will be a much needed getaway!
I can’t believe I passed on the Horror show for so long either!  Ugh.


Robo good luck Sunday. Almost there. They do testing here on weekends too.
Yes I did enjoy the massage. My back feels better. She does this muscle release movement thing. I don’t know what the technique is called but it works.

Schumi oh Hedgehogs! So cute! We were getting quite a few squirrels here so had to take in bird feeder for awhile. I had one of those outside ant hotel traps out. The kind where they take the bait into the colony. The other day saw squirrel in driveway running away with it.

Hi Cam! Glad to hear the weather is improving! It seems lots of us have lost our fathers way to early.

Buckeev

Charade I hope you get thru to your mom!  Glad you found a new cat sitter!  
Oh just read you did speak to your mom  Complaining about the food is a sure sign of recovery!

Keisha I wonder how they’ll do HHN now with social distancing ?  I think maybe a lot of people are getting fed up with wdw and the chaos and may come to HHN expecting it to be like wdw MNSSHP. EEK. That will be interesting!  

Schumi I find American healthcare terrifying too. Still don’t understand it. And my mom lived in Florida and when she got ill I had to navigate thru it. I’d always call and start the conversation with please be patient and I’m apologizing in advance because I don’t understand the system, I live in Canada. Different system. 
It’s 4am here, ugh I fell asleep but then woke and can’t seem to get back to sleep. Guess you’re awake now! It’s still dark here.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend. Our bathroom is almost finished. Just needs some sealant and have door put back on. Yay.

Our nice weather is gone for the weekend. Heaven forbid we should have more than 3 days of sun in a row!

Youngest starts new job Wednesday with Legal Aid of BC. She says we need to go clothing shopping for more work clothes! Some days she has to show up at court. Should be interesting. She is the pickiest person I know with clothing. Ugh.
She stopped by early evening with a box planter she made me for my birthday!  A bit belated but much appreciated.

Bacon this morning! I think fish & chips tonight since we won’t be bbqing.


----------



## keishashadow

For some reason beyond my comprehension, have been waking up every day this week shortly after 6 am.  Would be different if i was actually productive, but just surfing the net. 

Today, wanted to head out early to grab some things for family dinner tomorrow, but thick fog.  Makes me nervous re deer spotting as they often are still out until mid am here.

Last night on hold for over two hours with Disney trying to ‘fix’ the auto extensions on our APHs.  Only wanted one extended refunds for the others.  Had already done this once but noticed in my account all were extended.  Was told things should be corrected, couldn’t confirm the amounts to be refunded, or which CC or GC are involved, no idea ‘when’ the credits will be processed.  Um, ok then, have a magical day.

On Monday, at 7 am,  need to log in (watch their crappy system crash) and try to secure our park reservations for the three trips that still are on the books for this year...just might start the day with a Bloody Mary.

On a positive note (sounds weird), the cruiselines are extending sailing moratoriums until end of September.  Hopefully, I can now get a refund for the non-refundable cruise I have booked vs a future cruise credit they were offering.

Such a strange world indeed 


schumigirl said:


> We went back into the stores last week, well, me for the first time since March, Tom had been doing all the essentials up till then. And it was ok.....masks aren`t mandatory here and hardly anyone wears one, but it was ok.....and I didn`t feel everyone was carrying the plague....it was nice to get back to wandering in normality, albeit with some changes. Hope you have a nice store visit.....lol.....


Welcome back . No masks? I’m surprised. Has it ever been mandatory in pubic there?


schumigirl said:


> With Father`s Day tomorrow we plan to just have steaks cooked outside as it`s not to rain later in the day and I`ll make up some of his favourite sides


I scored yesterday, they had what they called a flash sale 2/3rds off on large sirloin steaks yesterday at sams.  Not expired, butcher explained they had a large delivery and had nowhere to store them in the back.  picked up 3 large packages of thick sirloins yesterday at SAMs club. 

May bop into the store again today to see if they put out more .   What struck me funny was the 2/3rds off price was approx a $ less per pound than before CV came to town lol

DH was happy to grab the last pkg of lobster tails.  A woman saw them in his hand and asked where they were located.  She starting cussing up a storm when he told her they were the last ones...as I told him:  rookie mistake, don’t feed the wackos.  Hahahaha It will be awhile before goes grocery shopping with me again


Sue M said:


> Keisha that looks yummy. Love the Flamingo plate too!


My oldest DS surprised me with a set of them last year, said they reminded him of me.  Hmmm, cheap, tacky plastic plates, ok then . Actually, do love flamingos, perfect!


Sue M said:


> I had similar dentist procedure, phone them to let them know you’re in parking lot. Then wait in the car for them to get you. Hand sanitizer at door, given a mask. Sign paper that you don’t have symptoms then when your seated in chair you’re given a strong mouthwash to swish around. Quite the Process


I had a packet at least 1/4 inch thick for oral surgeon, just for an appointment.  Told me to be prepared to sign more on 7/1.  Asked why not just do them online, said their systems no set up that way.  Duh

Dentist asked oral questions the night before appointment, then the same ones in the office pre treatment. 

Only GD’s ortho had the oral swish thing.

Not exactly comforting how they all have different procedures in place.



Sue M said:


> Keisha yes, it is a big gulp. The new cases in FLA are astounding. I heard 4000 new cases. I can’t fathom. I’ve been thinking our Aug trip is a bust. I’ve been waiting and hoping that things there will turn around. But it’s still rising. Plus the booking procedures for what you have to do at wdw are just getting crazy. Having to reserve a park each day. May not be able to go all days. I read if you aren’t booked in a DVC then wdw May change your dates. Crazy. They seem so unorganized.


Did you get an email from disney as to checking in online?  I was surprised to get ours for PoP so early for August.  Thus far glad i moved it from VWL to ASMu to Pop, hope we aren’t cancelled by WDW.  Too many rumors floating around making me uneasy.  Combine them with those who swear they are booked at a value and received upgrade to Poly, well, it’s a bit much to read.



Sue M said:


> Keisha I wonder how they’ll do HHN now with social distancing ? I think maybe a lot of people are getting fed up with wdw and the chaos and may come to HHN expecting it to be like wdw MNSSHP. EEK. That will be *interesting*!


Interesting is a really PC way of putting it lol. 

HHN attendees will need to be prepared for a new mindset as things will be different.   The houses could be set up with scareactors set back further (social distancing), social groups sent thru individually etc.

It’s a golden opportunity for U to up the ante on their tix prices.  HHN attendees are a loyal lot.

Could consider selling an add-on daily enhanced/revised but very limited FOTL experience...priced perhaps 1/2 the cost of a public tour.  

Will be mildly surprised if they still offer the traditional multiday tickets for sale.  if ticket info isn’t released prior to the end of the BOGO purchase date the end of July may just grab BOGO tixs this year.   I’ve been able to upgrade them in the past at the resort if we change our minds.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I will wait to July for the BoGo sale, but I will buy them, as with any ticket, I bet I can change if I want more nights with more money.

Yeah, up to the sounds of silence, mostly, with still nary a kid up.

Yeah, little one had a doctor’s appt. finally, she said they took her temp asked about virus then was one if the quickest she ever had. I think she got lucky as she had the first appt. and no one else there.  When she left, she saw 3 people waiting to talk to the check in lady.  She overheard them asking questions that the lady said you could have called with that.  Little one did her’s online.  Then they did a reminder call the day before. Her dentist appointment got moved until later in July, and our eye doctor is MIA.  Ack, I am so ready to be more “normal”.

Yeah, saw cruises now cancelled through September. I am going to try to get our no refundable deposit back and cancel our requiesg to move. While we enjoyed our past cruises, I just don’t see taking that risk, with less than all as usual, for over a year. We may try the mouse next year instead, though I am highly thinking of the dark side too. Will have to see what the kids want to do.

And Sue, our youngest would get along fine. Little one is very picky clothes and food wise. Since they were young, I have always taken both kids to pick out clothes, as I hate returns and hey, warning, if I buy it, you have to wear it. And since little one has been driving, the kids do most of the grocery shopping, so they pick out what they want to eat. I have been accused of buying nothing little one wants to eat. Sigh. At least I have only one picky eater. Older one will try almost anything, and DH will eat whatever I have.

Ah, I hear one kid stirring, older one. He was the most pleasant kid waking up, and even as an adult he is still. Little one on the other hand, you guessed it, even young, not the most pleasant kid at all. Seems the teen years are no different, and oh yeah, she’s an adult too. Sigh.

And if my much older Dsis tells me one more time my white blonde hair is fine, I told her, yeah and you just dyed your gray away.  I cannot wait to be blonde, so you see no white. Sigh.

I had breakfast, left over waffle heated back up, lush with some fresh blueberries and blackberries. I told little one to pick up the blueberries as they were on sale, and oh, she called and said the price of the blackberries, and she picked up both. Both are sweet, and perfect for breakfast. With the clock closer to noon, I guess brunch will be the meal started by both kids.

Later homies, ah yes, a beautiful sunny start to the start of Summer day. And yes, the time of year I don’t wake in the dark, and would not commute home in the dark. And with the kids not in school, always enjoyed a bit shorter home commute.

And the time of year, I hear a neighbor mowing the grass.  Yay!



And haha,


Woot!


----------



## Monykalyn

Made it to just outside Nashville yesterday - got to drive through mountains in daylight- did hit some rain but when we cleared the storm the clear air and lush green was gorgeous. Told kid to snap a pic but she didn’t. At least she pulled her head out of her journal (new ravenclaw one- that writing supply store in Diagon Alley has way too much of my money) long enough to take in scenery. Traffic south of Atlanta was god awful- wrecks everywhere. Wound through McDonough until we made it to 285 to bypass the actual Atlanta traffic- then express lane north was open- yay! But traffic put us at least 1.5 hours behind.  We stopped at a sketch gas station somewhere a bit north of McDonogh (didn’t know it was so sketch until we saw bars in doors and windows- had lots of traffic) lady behind counter in full PPE, man next to her nothing, restrooms closed (which is what we stopped for). Coming back out I take a closer look at cars in parking lot- MB, Jaguar, Cadillac all parked alongside of store.  WTH? That actually scare me more- it was soooo out of place. We hightailed it out of there.

Apparently dog got sick last night after chasing and eating fireflies *sigh.

weird the inconsistencies across the states- variable masks in the parts of Florida and Georgia, none at all we saw in Tennessee except employee at Panera (still curbside only) and the small highway town we just got gas at everyone had masks going into and out of the convenience store (KY).



mckennarose said:


> Decided to experiment with the headband idea tonight. I used some Jack and Sally material


 those are adorable! Do you have an Etsy shop?


Robo56 said:


> It was very nice today and sunny. It was in the upper 80’s with a gentle breeze. I was able to sit up more today and walking is definitely easier. Enjoyed sitting in screened in porch. Hubby replaced the porch fan 3 weeks ago and it helps keep it more comfortable out there.


 Sounds like a lovely place to rest! Hope the MRI goes well


schumigirl said:


> swear I saw a Yeti like creature in there once.....


 maybe you did? Lol


Lynne G said:


> if my neighbor opens the chicken coop in the early morning, I get some clucks too. You’d think I live in the wild or on a farm. LoL


. Chickens can be surprisingly vocal. They certainly love to announce their accomplishment in laying an egg


Sue M said:


> Will your girls talk you you when you return home or give you the cold shoulder?


 yeah - only Ellie (aka Diva) gives cold shoulder to her mama my oldest. And that’s hilarious - now with the puppy the chicken has to decide between ignoring her or being jealous and chasing dog off


schumigirl said:


> I`m shocked to hear hospitals benefit if a patient is deemed to have died from Covid!! Such a dangerous incentive.


 It’s way the “best healthcare in the world” is set up.  Actually the services are fine- it’s navigating the ridiculousness of the payment structure/billing/insurance that’s insane. 


keishashadow said:


> Apologies to monyk...but, By the time I was a tween, i really wanted to wring that roosters neck for waking me up early every summer day.


 Lol there’s a reason roosters are banned in urban areas! Our lil roo before we re-homed him would crow at EVERYTHING. And then be mad when both the hens and humans ignored him. 


keishashadow said:


> I’m predicting many HHN regulars being frustrated over dealing with throngs of miserable little kids & their parents. Going to be a real train wreck if U doesn’t amp up the non-kid friendly aspect of the event.


 An age limit would be great. Universal isn’t afraid of the backlash either. Like you said too many loyal HHN fans. And seems they are doing a good job enforcing the mask wearing- not turning blind eye when seeing blatant disregard. 


keishashadow said:


> Will be mildly surprised if they still offer the traditional multiday tickets for sale. if ticket info isn’t released prior to the end of the BOGO purchase date the end of July may just grab BOGO tixs this year. I’ve been able to upgrade them in the past at the resort if we change our minds.


 yeah I’m thinking of doing the same- that with my ticket from my AP May just be enough and maybe I’ll do a night tour once to be sure to see all.


schumigirl said:


> would make sense to put an age limit on the event this year.....bring back the scare factor





keishashadow said:


> My oldest DS surprised me with a set of them last year, said they reminded him of me. Hmmm, cheap, tacky plastic plates, ok then . Actually, do love flamingos, perfect!


LOL! I like the flamingos too. Had to get 2 wine glasses from the Flamingo casino last year in Las Vegas. I love the wine glasses too kitsch and all!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Hi everyone, went and bought a new vacuum cleaner for our carpets, I’m a very picky person when it comes to our carpets, our kitchen, dining room, bathrooms and any entry way are all tile, but I seem to wear out these things using them so much, either that or even the higher tier vacs aren’t made like they used to be.

It is kind of nerve racking to hear about all the spikes so to say that are happening, I keep on hearing of many wanting to tighten things down again, no Halloween parties at Disney did kind of surprise me, now seeing the extended cruise stuff, probably longer restrictions on International travel coming too, if things continue upward again.

Really beautiful day out.....

Going up north to the cabin for the 4th this year, 5 acres of seclusion lake front so still doing our best for a social distance getaway!

New Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited X expected in this week!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue, we have beautiful weather right now.......expecting a bit of rain tomorrow then some lovely weather for us.......hope your daughter does well in her new job.......and fish and chips are always nice.....very British!!


Keisha.....nice score on the meat!!! I’m sure it’ll go down well with the family.......lobster too....can’t go wrong with that! Yes, lots of funny folks around.......lol.......

No, masks are only mandatory here now on public transport.....only a recent requirement. Never wore one yet. Most aren’t over here.

I hear masks are now mandatory in all of Orange County.....friend at RP was telling me today.......doubt that’ll change for a while. Will catch up in a bit.......



Lynne......food sounds so good!!!! Enjoy that weather too......



Monyk......yes, I’d have run like the wind away from that!!! Hope the rest of your journey is uneventful........




Had a lovely day here......couple of friends dropped past and we sat in the garden with Rum Mules.......nice!! They spent an hour or so which was lovely.

Felt normal again for a while......

Pizzas were so good too........and now another rum mule and new series of The Sinner on Netflix........nice for fans of Bill Pullman.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue.......forgot to tell you which wine it was. Really lovely bottle of a 2018 Cherubino Margaret River Chardonnay.

New wine to us, and will definitely be looking for more of that. We ordered it a few months back I believe, big success. We got a case, so, glad we liked it! 

Sorry you won’t be getting your barbecue out this weekend......we are looking forward to getting back into it since the endless fog or rain seems to have disappeared........

Steaks for Father’s Day tomorrow........

Have a great Saturday night.......


----------



## keishashadow

Waiting for the Belmont race to see if the picks my eldest DS made for me will turn me into a thousandaire 

Call me simple, i’ve Been thinking of this video all day, never ceases to make me lol







Lynne G said:


> Yeah, saw cruises now cancelled through September. I am going to try to get our no refundable deposit back and cancel our requiesg to move. While we enjoyed our past cruises, I just don’t see taking that risk, with less than all as usual, for over a year. We may try the mouse next year instead, though I am highly thinking of the dark side too. Will have to see what the kids want to do.


I see that RCCL has changed up their website, you have to really do some clicking to find the ‘refund’ link.  Appears our cruise isn’t listed as of yet to request any action on it.

Do know with RCCL & a NF deposit, we were locked in tight no cancellations/refunds pre the shutdown.  

I was able to remove GD from the res (you had to have 2 occupants on the reservation) & apply her downpayment to the remaining total due.  Then paid it all off before final payment date.  Gambling that they’d extend the shutdown. If not i’d have tried the TI but since the policies issued this year weren’t covering any sort of CV issue, didn’t have much hope there.

It’s going to be a hot minute before we book a cruise again.  Will definitely look into the cancel for any reason TI even though it’s pricey



Monykalyn said:


> We stopped at a sketch gas station somewhere a bit north of McDonogh (didn’t know it was so sketch until we saw bars in doors and windows- had lots of traffic) lady behind counter in full PPE, man next to her nothing, restrooms closed (which is what we stopped for). Coming back out I take a closer look at cars in parking lot- MB, Jaguar, Cadillac all parked alongside of store. WTH? That actually scare me more- it was soooo out of place. We hightailed it out of there.


Imagination running wild here lol.  Eek


Monykalyn said:


> Lol there’s a reason roosters are banned in urban areas! Our lil roo before we re-homed him would crow at EVERYTHING. And then be mad when both the hens and humans ignored him.


Yeah, that whole they only crow at dawn thing & all.  My mom would say when the rooster starts to crow more than a few times a day, that’s when he winds up in the stew pot.  Ew, she wasn’t kidding, nearly everyone had chickens during the depression


Monykalyn said:


> Had to get 2 wine glasses from the Flamingo casino last year in Las Vegas. I love the wine glasses too kitsch and all!


That’s one of my favorite places to bunk there.  First place i saw the tv in a bathroom mirror 


schumigirl said:


> Pizzas were so good too........and now another rum mule and new series of The Sinner on Netflix........nice for fans of Bill Pullman.


I only watched the 1st season and got creeped out by subject matter.  I do hear it’s a goodie tho

Ginger beer another thing i’ve Never had a urge to try and i’m no stranger to beer


----------



## Sue M

Keisha love the Starfish summer sign. Wish this weekend looked more like summer here. But rain returns!

Yikes that’s a lot of paperwork for dentist. Signing your life away!  I just had to sign that I had no symptoms, and wasn’t around anyone who did or was sick. 
same with massage therapist and she took my temp too. 

Yes I think I did get email about check in, but being an international guest I have to go to front desk anyway to pick up MBs.
So many rumours  I read one post that said if you aren’t booked at a open resort they’ve been changing your dates. Ugh. 
Yesterday I threw in the towel and asked my TA to modify my dates to next Aug 2021. With Covid cases skyrocketed in Florida, uncertainty of when Canada border will open, and the hot mess with wdw I decided to wait. 
And I’m thinking of switching my Nov/Dec to Uni. My Ap is still valid! And Uni seems easier. IF our border even is open by then!  And Florida gets a handle on virus.

Nope!  Not getting me in HHN ever!  Lol. I may do the Chicken daytime tour I think Robo was telling me about if the price is right! Ha!
Don’t have to worry about FOTL as if we go in Nov it will probably be RPH. 
Yum lobster!

Lynne I’m ready to be normal too. One day..,..
My youngest dd would drive anyone crazy with clothes!  She’d say, no that’s a weird colour green and really doesn’t care for many colours. She wears a lot of tans, greys, black.  I recently picked her up a pair of tan hiking type pants that legs zip off for shorts. She does a lot of hiking and camping. I even sent her a photo to make sure she liked them. Said when I gave them to her- that’s a strange tan. What?  But she’ll wear them. Lordy. 
Thankfully she’ll eat anything. When she was little she went thru the phase of food can’t be touching other food. No sauce, not even on pancakes! Just butter.

Monykalyn sounds like an interesting drive home. Uneventful! If a tad slow in parts. 
Your chickens are hilarious. It makes me want some!  But we get plenty of fresh eggs from our friend without all the work!  But I love hearing about all their antics!

DisneyLife what vacuum did you get? I hated my Dyson and gave it to dd, and bought a Meile. We have all hardwood except tile in kitchen and bathrooms. And area rug in living room. Like it much better than the Dyson.
Yay for new car!

Schumi our weather is supposed to get better by Monday. Unfortunate about weekend and friends had to cancel but her DH still working. So only weekend is good for them. 
Fish & Chips should be good. DH makes it. Well we are in “British “ Columbia lol!
Masks aren’t mandatory but recommended. And many wear them in stores shopping and on transit.  

Nice to visit with friends in the garden with cocktails!

Rainy day, watched Royal Ascot this morning. Now Belmont Stakes is on tv seems so strange looking at empty stands.

I haven’t tried that wine. Will look for it.

Keisha I’m watching Belmont too!  Who do you like?  I’m thinking Pneumatic?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Sue M said:


> Keisha love the Starfish summer sign. Wish this weekend looked more like summer here. But rain returns!
> 
> Yikes that’s a lot of paperwork for dentist. Signing your life away!  I just had to sign that I had no symptoms, and wasn’t around anyone who did or was sick.
> same with massage therapist and she took my temp too.
> 
> Yes I think I did get email about check in, but being an international guest I have to go to front desk anyway to pick up MBs.
> So many rumours  I read one post that said if you aren’t booked at a open resort they’ve been changing your dates. Ugh.
> Yesterday I threw in the towel and asked my TA to modify my dates to next Aug 2021. With Covid cases skyrocketed in Florida, uncertainty of when Canada border will open, and the hot mess with wdw I decided to wait.
> And I’m thinking of switching my Nov/Dec to Uni. My Ap is still valid! And Uni seems easier. IF our border even is open by then!  And Florida gets a handle on virus.
> 
> Nope!  Not getting me in HHN ever!  Lol. I may do the Chicken daytime tour I think Robo was telling me about if the price is right! Ha!
> Don’t have to worry about FOTL as if we go in Nov it will probably be RPH.
> Yum lobster!
> 
> Lynne I’m ready to be normal too. One day..,..
> My youngest dd would drive anyone crazy with clothes!  She’d say, no that’s a weird colour green and really doesn’t care for many colours. She wears a lot of tans, greys, black.  I recently picked her up a pair of tan hiking type pants that legs zip off for shorts. She does a lot of hiking and camping. I even sent her a photo to make sure she liked them. Said when I gave them to her- that’s a strange tan. What?  But she’ll wear them. Lordy.
> Thankfully she’ll eat anything. When she was little she went thru the phase of food can’t be touching other food. No sauce, not even on pancakes! Just butter.
> 
> Monykalyn sounds like an interesting drive home. Uneventful! If a tad slow in parts.
> Your chickens are hilarious. It makes me want some!  But we get plenty of fresh eggs from our friend without all the work!  But I love hearing about all their antics!
> 
> DisneyLife what vacuum did you get? I hated my Dyson and gave it to dd, and bought a Meile. We have all hardwood except tile in kitchen and bathrooms. And area rug in living room. Like it much better than the Dyson.
> Yay for new car!
> 
> Schumi our weather is supposed to get better by Monday. Unfortunate about weekend and friends had to cancel but her DH still working. So only weekend is good for them.
> Fish & Chips should be good. DH makes it. Well we are in “British “ Columbia lol!
> Masks aren’t mandatory but recommended. And many wear them in stores shopping and on transit.
> 
> Nice to visit with friends in the garden with cocktails!
> 
> Rainy day, watched Royal Ascot this morning. Now Belmont Stakes is on tv seems so strange looking at empty stands.
> 
> I haven’t tried that wine. Will look for it.
> 
> Keisha I’m watching Belmont too!  Who do you like?  I’m thinking Pneumatic?



Shark Rotator NV752.

Not much of a Dyson fan anymore, as I’ve gone through 2 of them in about a 4 year period.


----------



## Sue M

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Shark Rotator NV752.
> 
> Not much of a Dyson fan anymore, as I’ve gone through 2 of them in about a 4 year period.


Us too!


----------



## Sue M

@keishashadow changed to Dr Post


----------



## mckennarose

Hi all, catching up finally!
We were running a bit between yesterday and today.  We went green yesterday and there are LOADS of people out and about.  We didn't go to any restaurants, but their parking lots were packed.  They're supposed to stick to 50% capacity.  Gyms opened also, as did salons.



Charade67 said:


> Dh has booked a quick weekend getaway for the family. A little background - We honeymooned in Gatlinburg, TN.


Very nice!  Hope you have a great time!


Charade67 said:


> Ravenclaw here too.


Yay!  


Charade67 said:


> I just make sure I get clothes out of the dryer as soon as it stops.


I always intend to do that... and always forget!  


Monykalyn said:


> Sorry- just soooooooooooo tired of incompetent and lazy a** reporting to only get the most click bait bites out there vs REAL useable information.


I hear what you're saying.  The numbers are scary to me.  Between Friday and Saturday a rise of nearly 8,000 in Florida new cases is a lot.  I really hope it doesn't turn bad like it did up here.  


schumigirl said:


> The Horror Make up Show is exactly as it sounds. They show make up techniques from the movies and show clips of Universal movies including original classics and more recent like The Wolfman with Benicio Del Toro.....there is audience participation and maybe a surprise or two......very funny.....and jokes aimed at Disney are always a hit.....except for the family (and there`s always one) decked out in head to foot Mickey Mouse clothes/bags/shoes/socks....you get the picture!! it`s not to be missed!


That's funny!  I love Disney, but I also laugh at Disney.  Or curse them, depending on the most recent price increase.


schumigirl said:


> I swear I saw a Yeti like creature in there once.....of course it was my imagination!!


LOL!!


schumigirl said:


> I have no idea who Jack and Sally are, but they look great!!!


Gasp!  


keishashadow said:


> not totally surprised but bummed that MNSSHP was cancelled last night.


I'm not surprised either.  But I am genuinely surprised they're going ahead with Food and Wine.  Guess they have to try to make the money up somewhere.  I wonder how many things and how drastically they will alter it.  We go for Flower and Garden and Food and Wine and Food and Wine is far, far more crowded.


keishashadow said:


> Escape from New York .


That's frequently on the movie rotation here.  Along with The Thing.... Kurt Russell version, not the newer one.


keishashadow said:


> The real star  of the show is:


LOL!  


Lynne G said:


> I only use oleo, as I like it better than butter for grilled cheese.


I have so many older recipes that call for oleo.  A lot of people don't know what it is.  It's just margarine, but I think it was originally a brand name.


Robo56 said:


> Loved the Oogie boogie clip. I have been to 2 MNSSHP. They are very popular as you know at WDW. Wonder if some of those fans will wonder over to HHN?


Ok, reading the messages from you ladies I'm under the impression that kids are allowed to attend HHN?!  Teens I can see, but kids?  I'm shocked!


Robo56 said:


> Enjoyed the Sanderson Sisters show at MNSSHP. Hocus Pocus is a classic.


Love the Sanderson Sisters!  It's been a fav in our house since it came out years ago.  The stage show is really cute!


Charade67 said:


> In an odd coincidence, my husband was just watching that movie a few days ago.


LOL!  My DH likes that movie too.  





keishashadow said:


> I’m predicting many HHN regulars being frustrated over dealing with throngs of miserable little kids & their parents. Going to be a real train wreck if U doesn’t amp up the non-kid friendly aspect of the event.


Again... shocked people would take kids.... but that's just me maybe?


schumigirl said:


> Keisha.......ah, yes, not a fan of Tim Burton at all......I find him a little odd.


He is odd, I'll give you that!  LOL!  Some of his work is really out there, including The Nightmare Before Christmas.  I love Edward Scissorhands and Sleepy Hollow.  Two of my favs.  (Johnny Depp is in both... coincidence?  ) I also love Beetlejuice and Charlie and the Chocolate Factory. Love Johnny Depp as Willy Wonka!


keishashadow said:


> I scored yesterday, they had what they called a flash sale 2/3rds off on large sirloin steaks yesterday at sams. Not expired, butcher explained they had a large delivery and had nowhere to store them in the back. picked up 3 large packages of thick sirloins yesterday at SAMs club.


That's crazy!  Our Sams was lacking in meats today.  I'm going back in the middle of the week to check again.  Maybe with Father's Day and going green people bought so much up here.


Monykalyn said:


> Do you have an Etsy shop?


No... not yet.  My family has been trying to get me to do it for about a year now.  Thanks for the kind words!  Safe travels home!

Well, it's now pouring here.  It's definitely cooled off and we're staying in again.  I gave into my grilled cheese craving and made the Woody's lunchbox grilled cheese everyone has been raving about and it was delicious!  Even with my gf bread!  To try to compensate for all the fat, we made a tomato and cucumber salad on the side, lol!  Oh, and the mojitos have lime so we have our daily Vitamin C.


----------



## mckennarose

Sue M said:


> Nope! Not getting me in HHN ever! Lol. I may do the Chicken daytime tour I think Robo was telling me about if the price is right! Ha!


Oooh, there's a chicken daytime tour?  Count me in!
I'm going to add you to the chicken club with us!


Sue M said:


> Rainy day, watched Royal Ascot this morning.


I didn't even realize it was Royal Ascot!  I only watch recaps/blogs to see what the Queen was wearing and who was in the carriage with her.  Mostly her jewelry!  Sad to miss her this year....


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha.......I love ginger beer! As a kid I wouldn‘t touch it as I thought it was “beer” but loved it when I tried it. I find the still stuff so many places make up a rum mule with quite strange.......but nice! I prefer fizzy.

This series is a little different from the first two, still good though and a little weird. But.....we’re four episodes in tonight. 

Seems many are running from cruises right now.....TI is a minefield at times.......we have a yearly policy that expires December, and goodness knows what the next renewal cost will be. Or if Covid will be covered next year. I’ll worry about that next year......lol......




Sue.........I’ve never seen that wine in any stores. I think it may just be online you can buy it. Might be different in Canada.

We love our Dysons!! Had this cordless one three years, older one was 10 years......I eventually got fed up with the colour! Friends with pets seem to go them quicker than I do. Not sure how scientific that assessment is though.....

We have a Miele washing machine......best one we ever had! Not the prettiest......but I’ll get fed up with it before anything ever happens to it! 

I’m so sorry you changed your August trip. Not nice to hear anyone having to change or cancel a trip. But, might be for the best....who knows what it’ll be like come that time. We’ll make a last minute decision if it’s not made for us.

Bad weather sucks!! Yes, we make the most of good weather while we can, and we really enjoyed their company today......more to follow the way restrictions are change here......we’ve all missed each other so much!



mrose......yes, Disney aren’t exactly wining folks over right now in the humour stakes!!

I love Beetlejuice.....but hated Johnny Depp as Wonka......and yes, fully admit to not having a clue who those characters were.......oh the shame!!! Lol......

Sorry you’re having rain too now! But food sounds good and yep, extra lime is good.....I have a lot of lime in my rum mule...Tom only likes a little so I have extra......lush!!!

Have a great weekend too mrose........and glad you’ve gone green!! Always good to hear positives come out of areas......



Still watching The Sinner.....episode 5. I am not sitting up all night to finish this......but it’s addictive.

Summer solstice at Stonehenge this year is live stream only......that has upset a lot of the druids and so on that have to go there every year! Not for me. I went as a kid as we had family that lived close by. I remember being quite disappointed when I saw it. Apparently my words were......is that it??  Hard to impress I guess......

Going to be a warm night......it’s still 66F and not to go much lower throughout the night......hope there’s a sea breeze as we always have the window open.

Bacon in the morning mac.........

And a big hello to Tink1957......we miss you Vicki......hope all is good with you and the kids.......

Enjoy your Saturday night.........


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, driving home from the overly crowded  outlets, saw lightning hit an electric pole as we drove by.  Was weird as it looked like a beeline to that pole.  Yeah, we are used to storms so most have lightning rods on the top of them.  But not much show of rain, and funny wet on one side of street and not other.  

Burgers on grill wanted, so even with rain, AC cracking. Muggy and a bit cooler. Paired it with some tater tots and green beans, and wah la, dinner is served.

Yeah, I was annoyed, with our state requiring face masks, at the outlets saw many without wearing them, some with one in their hands, some no sight of one, and some had it hanging open or pushed down below chin. And this was mainly adults. You can bet, we had ours on, and washed our hands at every place we could. And we did not eat inside the food court. No way would we be drinking while shopping either. At least the stores were in an open mall, no inside hallway store doors. There were lines outside the door for almost every store. Significantly the huge line was for Nike. Eh, no need to stand in that crazy line, so we said we’d go back on a hopefully not as crowded day. I will say, the ones carrying much were not the majority. We had two small bags, one of which was one of the smallest that nearly held the sneaker box. I did find shorts that I like at a decent enough price, and woot, with a 10 dollar off any 10 or more purchase, very nice price for the pair I liked the color of, and which I did not have.

Looks like DisneyLife scored for Father’s Day.  Always nice to get a new car and vacuum.  Fancy one, LOL

With that, a nice enough first day of Summer, so have a super beautiful night.  Time for my little bit if grey goose.  Refreshing this time of year.  And had to look up that wine that Schumi mentioned.  Sounded quite nice wine. I am a white wine more than red fan.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, driving home from the overly crowded  outlets, saw lightning hit an electric pole as we drove by.  Was weird as it looked like a beeline to that pole.  Yeah, we are used to storms so most have lightning rods on the top of them.  But not much show of rain, and funny wet on one side of street and not other.
> 
> Burgers on grill wanted, so even with rain, AC cracking. Muggy and a bit cooler. Paired it with some tater tots and green beans, and wah la, dinner is served.
> 
> Yeah, I was annoyed, with our state requiring face masks, at the outlets saw many without wearing them, some with one in their hands, some no sight of one, and some had it hanging open or pushed down below chin. And this was mainly adults. You can bet, we had ours on, and washed our hands at every place we could. And we did not eat inside the food court. No way would we be drinking while shopping either. At least the stores were in an open mall, no inside hallway store doors. There were lines outside the door for almost every store. Significantly the huge line was for Nike. Eh, no need to stand in that crazy line, so we said we’d go back on a hopefully not as crowded day. I will say, the ones carrying much were not the majority. We had two small bags, one of which was one of the smallest that nearly held the sneaker box. I did find shorts that I like at a decent enough price, and woot, with a 10 dollar off any 10 or more purchase, very nice price for the pair I liked the color of, and which I did not have.
> 
> Looks like DisneyLife scored for Father’s Day.  Always nice to get a new car and vacuum.  Fancy one, LOL
> 
> With that, a nice enough first day of Summer, so have a super beautiful night.  Time for my little bit if grey goose.  Refreshing this time of year.  And had to look up that wine that Schumi mentioned.  Sounded quite nice wine. I am a white wine more than red fan.



I have a feeling I won’t be driving it as much as I’d like, but I can’t complain my blue sport model I have a lot of fun with!!!

Steaks going on shortly, with baked potatoes, broccoli, and salad.

Strawberry Rhubarb for dessert!!!!!
With some vanilla ice cream too!!!

One of my faves!!


----------



## mckennarose

schumigirl said:


> I love Beetlejuice.....but hated Johnny Depp as Wonka......and yes, fully admit to not having a clue who those characters were.......oh the shame!!! Lol......


LOL!
Oogie Boogie is a creep.  I used to hate him.  Now I think he's funny.
When we were wearing rubber gloves out to the stores, my youngest and I would squeak them at each other closing our hands like Johnny Depp did as Wonka.  We have a weird sense of humor.  People probably thought we were nuts.  


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, driving home from the overly crowded outlets, saw lightning hit an electric pole as we drove by


Oh, that's scary!  
You braved the outlets?  I've been eyeing the Stroudsburg ones after seeing Kate Spade was having a big sale.  I'm not quite ready yet, as I can imagine the crowds.


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Strawberry Rhubarb for dessert!!!!!
> With some vanilla ice cream too!!!


What's your address again?


----------



## Lynne G

McK you should.  I’d get there when they open.  I think most were pretty respectful of each other.  Be ready for lines though, as they are taking how many in store seriously.  Which is a good thing.

 We did stop at the Macy’s on the way back, very few people we saw. Bought nothing, and was kinda weird to not have doors open to the mall.  But knowing malls open in Monday, I am in no hurry to shop or dine inside a mall.  

Oh, and we must be odd, as we thought it was neat how that lightning struck.

Still light out. A mom holler, wonder what he wants.

Yum, DisneyLife should have set more places at the dinner table. LoL


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> McK you should.  I’d get there when they open.  I think most were pretty respectful of each other.  Be ready for lines though, as they are taking how many in store seriously.  Which is a good thing.
> 
> We did stop at the Macy’s on the way back, very few people we saw. Bought nothing, and was kinda weird to not have doors open to the mall.  But knowing malls open in Monday, I am in no hurry to shop or dine inside a mall.
> 
> Oh, and we must be odd, as we thought it was neat how that lightning struck.
> 
> Still light out. A mom holler, wonder what he wants.
> 
> Yum, DisneyLife should have set more places at the dinner table. LoL



There’s always breakfast tomorrow eggs, sausage links and bacon, hash browns, toast with choice of toppings, and my wife’s croissants with honey and butter!!!!!


----------



## Robo56

Good Saturday evening Sans family 

They are setting off fireworks around here again tonight for the 7th night in a row.  This is normal occurrence until couple days after the 4th.

It’s on the next street. All I can say is they are impressive. The size and the continued onslaught means someone spent a few grand on them. They will usually quit by 10. I’am sure people with pets are not very happy. There have been complaints on the Nextdoor neighbor boards.





schumigirl said:


> Hi Robo.....I do need to watch that movie at some point I guess.......did you know MNSSHP has been cancelled for this year?



I always watch it again around Halloween. It’s a fun one to watch.




schumigirl said:


> Tom has asked for steak on Sunday.......so hopefully if this darn rain and fog ever clears, we`ll get out to grill outside!!!



Sending good wishes for a lovely Father’s Day Celebration with no rain so you can barbecue your steaks.




Lynne G said:


> Another reason I decided to enjoy SF on the days I was going to visit the mouse



SF is a awesome choice as you know. Very nice Resort.




keishashadow said:


> I’m predicting many HHN regulars being frustrated over dealing with throngs of miserable little kids & their parents. Going to be a real train wreck if U doesn’t amp up the non-kid friendly aspect of the event.



Yep, I can see that for sure.




Vicki Rickerd said:


> LOL, that is why we planted the trees in the first place. Planted then when the boys were little because they wanted the deer in the backyard. 10 years later, they have still never seen a deer in the backyard. They are sneaky.



Sorry about the deer in your area. If you all lived near by you could come and see the deer in my yard everyday. We have had a lot of does Around for awhile. I saw our first young buck with his fuzzy antlers this morning.



Charade67 said:


> Finally got in touch with my mom this afternoon. She's doing as well as can be expected. She was complaining that the food at the rehab place isn't any better than the hospital food. At this point she doesn't know how long she will need to stay there.



Glad to hear you were able to reach your mom and she is doing well.




Sue M said:


> Yes I did enjoy the massage. My back feels better. She does this muscle release movement thing. I don’t know what the technique is called but it works.



Was it Myofascial release? We had a Physical Therapist at the hospital I used to work at who had taken classes in myofascial release. He was able to do wonders for patients with tendon and muscle injuries.




keishashadow said:


> I scored yesterday, they had what they called a flash sale 2/3rds off on large sirloin steaks yesterday at sams. Not expired, butcher explained they had a large delivery and had nowhere to store them in the back. picked up 3 large packages of thick sirloins yesterday at SAMs club.



Score




keishashadow said:


> DH was happy to grab the last pkg of lobster tails. A woman saw them in his hand and asked where they were located. She starting cussing up a storm when he told her they were the last ones...as I told him: rookie mistake, don’t feed the wackos. Hahahaha It will be awhile before goes grocery shopping with me again








Monykalyn said:


> Traffic south of Atlanta was god awful- wrecks everywhere.



That area South of Atlanta always seems to have problems. It’s gotten worse last few years. For many years once you were able to get south of Atlanta you we’re home free. Not anymore.




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> New Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited X expected in this week!!!!!



Congratulations on new Jeep.




keishashadow said:


> Call me simple, i’ve Been thinking of this video all day, never ceases to make me lol



LOL.....Rock Lobster video cute




Sue M said:


> Nope! Not getting me in HHN ever! Lol. I may do the Chicken daytime tour I think Robo was telling me about if the price is right! Ha!
> Don’t have to worry about FOTL as if we go in Nov it will probably be RPH.
> Yum lobster!



Unmasking Masking the Horror Tour.....it’s a tour that allows you to tour selected houses during the day. Very nice for the HHN fan. Mac told me about this tour when I first started doing HHN. It’s worth it if you would like more in-depth information on the houses. You can really appreciate the artistry that goes into creating the houses.





mckennarose said:


> Ok, reading the messages from you ladies I'm under the impression that kids are allowed to attend HHN?! Teens I can see, but kids? I'm shocked




Last year I saw a woman go and sit in a wheelchair holding what look to be a sleeping infant of about 3 months old while her husband started to push her through the house. That took the cake for me.

This is not an event for infants and young children.




mckennarose said:


> Love the Sanderson Sisters! It's been a fav in our house since it came out years ago. The stage show is really cute!



Yes, love the stage show.




schumigirl said:


> Summer solstice at Stonehenge this year is live stream only......that has upset a lot of the druids and so on that have to go there every year! Not for me. I went as a kid as we had family that lived close by. I remember being quite disappointed when I saw it. Apparently my words were......is that it??  Hard to impress I guess......



Guess there were no druids when you went?




Lynne G said:


> With that, a nice enough first day of Summer, so have a super beautiful night. Time for my little bit if grey goose. Refreshing this time of year. And had to look up that wine that Schumi mentioned. Sounded quite nice wine. I am a white wine more than red fan.



All this talk of wine and cocktails has me pining for one, but can’t have it with meds.




mckennarose said:


> Kate Spade was having a big sale



They are having nice 75 % off sale online at Kate Spade.




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> and my wife’s croissants with honey and butter!!!!!



Sound yummy


----------



## Charade67

I meant to post earlier today but the day got away from me. I woke up at 4:00 this morning and had trouble getting back to sleep. A couple of times I had just dozed off and the cat came up to me and rubbed his head on my hand. That startled me awake. 
I took a short nap after breakfast and then did some house cleaning.  B and I had a late lunch and then went to the mall. My favorite clothing store was having a 50% off everything sale, and I had a coupon for $15 off. I got myself a new pair of jeans and 3 shirts. 
I came home and sat in my recliner for a "moment" and then I was going to do more house cleaning. I ended up falling asleep and taking a 3 hour nap. Guess I'll be awake for a while now. 



schumigirl said:


> Yes, children`s rides are all closed for HHN. Two of the houses start in that area where Barney/ET are. There are only certain rides open on those nights HHN is on.


I have an amusing vision of a Barney themed HHN house. I hated that dinosaur. 



Sue M said:


> I had similar dentist procedure, phone them to let them know you’re in parking lot. Then wait in the car for them to get you. Hand sanitizer at door, given a mask. Sign paper that you don’t have symptoms then when your seated in chair you’re given a strong mouthwash to swish around. Quite the Process


We are a little more relaxed here. I had to sign a form, but was given the option to wait int he waiting room or my car. No special mouthwash.



Lynne G said:


> Little one is very picky clothes and food wise.


 B is the same. I miss the days when I could buy clothes and she would wear them without argument. She actually hates to shop now. I practically have to force her to shop when she needs new clothes. 



Monykalyn said:


> Traffic south of Atlanta was god awful- wrecks everywhere.


The main reason I don't miss living there.



Monykalyn said:


> It’s way the “best healthcare in the world” is set up. Actually the services are fine- it’s navigating the ridiculousness of the payment structure/billing/insurance that’s insane.


 You said a dirty word - insurance. The worst one being Medicare. 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> New Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited X expected in this week!!!!!


 Cool! Congrats!



Sue M said:


> Nope! Not getting me in HHN ever! Lol.


 I'm with you there. 



mckennarose said:


> Oooh, there's a chicken daytime tour? Count me in!
> I'm going to add you to the chicken club with us!


Okay, we have you, me, and Sue in the chicken club.  Who else is joking in us? Roll call!



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I was annoyed, with our state requiring face masks, at the outlets saw many without wearing them, some with one in their hands, some no sight of one, and some had it hanging open or pushed down below chin. And this was mainly adults.


That drives me crazy too. I say wear it correctly or don't wear it at all. 
I hate wearing the mask, but will comply with the rules. 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> There’s always breakfast tomorrow eggs, sausage links and bacon, hash browns, toast with choice of toppings, and my wife’s croissants with honey and butter!!!!!


 Save a place at the table for me. 



Robo56 said:


> They are setting off fireworks around here again tonight for the 7th night in a row. This is normal occurrence until couple days after the 4th.
> 
> It’s on the next street. All I can say is they are impressive. The size and the continued onslaught means someone spent a few grand on them. They will usually quit by 10. I’am sure people with pets are not very happy. There have been complaints on the Nextdoor neighbor boards.


 Not a fan of fireworks unless the professionals handle them.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## Sue M

McRose yes there is a daytime chicken tour. My friend and I thought about it but decided we’d go for dinner instead. Maybe next trip!  We are chickens!  Lol.

Schumi thanks. It’s never fun canceling a vacation. It’s the first time I’ve ever had to. I’m telling myself it’s not canceled just postponed. Sounds better. 
With our borders I’m just not sure they’ll open by Aug1. Latest opening is supposed to be 7/21. But each time it gets close they extend the date. Then the mess with wdw bookings and virus I think I made the right decision. Added to the complication that travel medical may not cover Covid. Yup. 
I am holding out hope that we’ll be able to go for late Nov. trip. Fingers crossed. May switch to Uni and RPH. 

I’ve never had much luck with Dyson. Had an upright and a cordless. Maybe it’s just us!  But dd was thrilled to get it!  

 I’m going to have to look up what a Moscow Mule is!

I’ll have to ask the govt store if they can order that wine. Or hunt online.

Love the fizzy ginger beer. I didn’t know there’s non fizz!  The Jamaican stuff is good!  Strong ginger flavour. It’s not for everyone, my family doesn’t like it. More for me!

Lynne wow that must have been something! Only once was I close to a lightening strike and that was enough. I was on the beach with my paddling team ready to launch our boat. It was the strangest thing. It came out of nowhere, and struck a tree a few metres from us. I think I screamed! Weather was nice. No storm. We got off that beach so fast and back to the clubhouse.

I haven’t been to the outlets yet. We have an outside one too. May be a good place to go with dd work clothes shopping. Actually haven’t been to any clothing store yet. Unless you count Costco lol!

DisneyLife sounds like a great dinner!

McRose Kate Spade sale? I’m calling dd now to see what day she wants to go to the outlet!

Robo yes it might have been the myofacial release. I’ll ask next appt. but sounds familiar. It really does work wonders. And so gentle. Almost feels like she isn’t doing much.

Was it you that told me about that tour last year?

Glad no fireworks here yet by the neighbours. We had a dog that was terrified of them poor thing. The 2 we have now don’t seem bothered. 
I guess the city won’t be doing the July 1 Canada Day fireworks over the inlet. We love being able to sit on our deck to watch 
Charade poor Barney, lol! 
Ive had those moments when I thought I’d just lay down for a moment and rest my eyes.
I’m surprised I didn’t have that today considering I was up till 4:00 am. Ugh. 
Yes! Drives me crazy when I see people wearing mask wrong. With nose sticking out. Wear it or not but wear it correctly if you’re going to.

Have a good night all!  I hope tonight I’ll be able to get some sleep!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## Charade67

I just saw pictures of the new paint job for Cinderella’s castle for the 50th anniversary of MK. SO much better than what they did for the 25th.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just stopping in to wish everyone a Happy Summer Soltice!!! It's the longest day of the year.   I am just going to enjoy the warm beautiful weather we are having right now.  

@Charade67  I am sending thoughts and prayers for your Mom's recovery.  I'm glad you are getting a little get away!  What a nice suprise that your dh did!

@Robo56  I hope that your MRi gives them some answers for you.  I know I struggle and don't like it when my back is sore.  

@Monykalyn  I am  your vacation pictures.  It is so nice to see people enjoyingthe parks again!  I am also loving your chicken stories!!!!!  There is nothing wrong with having spoiled princess chickens!!!!
 I know that when they increased our testing, we see significant spikes in cases, but they are now low, and we have seen an average of around 30-40 new  cases daily in our province.  But it seems to be staying within this range even with our province opening up more and more.  Hopefully it still stay this way for a bit yet.  But it is just so scary when we hear those numbers take a huge increase in numbers.

@mckennarose  I  the bow yo made...just sooo cute

@schumigirl  I hope you hear more about your trip soon.  The boarder here is now closed yet until July 24.  We are being " advised " not to travel to different provinces.  Guess we will see what happens in the next 2 months here.  

@Lynne G   We got to experience some of your weather last weekend visiting the kids.  It was a hot day, so thunderstorms forecasted, which is not usual.  We were driving back to the kid's house after enjoying eating in a restaraunt and we could see the storm starting.  By the time we got home, it was pouring and roads were starting to be flooded.  Shortly after we got home, we seen on the news that the main highway was flooded with people stranded and sitting on top of their cars.  Search and rescue had to evacuate people with their boats. At the dd house, we small hail, but other areas got hit with golfball - tennis ball size hail.  Two tornados did touch down.  Just crazy weather.  One area of the city was hard hit.  windows broken, siding on houses gone, vehicles with ruined by water hail or both.  We haven't seen a storm like that since we left the prairies!!! That was scary!!!!

We got to enjoy the warm beautiful weather today.  I warm day with no wind is rare...so we loaded the boat and went fishing!  The one ds and I caught quite a few fish compared to the other two   I lost count after 18 fish.  We have a very strict size limit and I caught the only one.  We ended up taking it out of the livewell and releasing it back into the lake to grow a little bigger for me to catch again!  That same ds caught 2 VERY large fish that we actually trophy size.  We had to release those ones too, as we are not allowed to keep any of that one.  But we have NOT seen anything even close to the size of the two fish ( nothern pike if you were wondering ) he caught in this lake for over 10 years.  It's nice to know that there are some big ones cruising around the lake and will breed more of them!

Well, it's late, and I should hit the shower and get all this sunscreen off me and hit the hay!!!!

To everyone who is spending or thinking about their Dads tomorrow...enjoy the time spent them with them or savor the memories you have of them.  

Good night to everyone else I missed.  I seems to get to read but not post lately.


----------



## agavegirl1

Editing Fails...


----------



## agavegirl1

Another cover editing fail....


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, driving home from the overly crowded  outlets, saw lightning hit an electric pole as we drove by.  Was weird as it looked like a beeline to that pole.  Yeah, we are used to storms so most have lightning rods on the top of them.  But not much show of rain, and funny wet on one side of street and not other.
> 
> Burgers on grill wanted, so even with rain, AC cracking. Muggy and a bit cooler. Paired it with some tater tots and green beans, and wah la, dinner is served.
> 
> Yeah, I was annoyed, with our state requiring face masks, at the outlets saw many without wearing them, some with one in their hands, some no sight of one, and some had it hanging open or pushed down below chin. And this was mainly adults. You can bet, we had ours on, and washed our hands at every place we could. And we did not eat inside the food court. No way would we be drinking while shopping either. At least the stores were in an open mall, no inside hallway store doors. There were lines outside the door for almost every store. Significantly the huge line was for Nike. Eh, no need to stand in that crazy line, so we said we’d go back on a hopefully not as crowded day. I will say, the ones carrying much were not the majority. We had two small bags, one of which was one of the smallest that nearly held the sneaker box. I did find shorts that I like at a decent enough price, and woot, with a 10 dollar off any 10 or more purchase, very nice price for the pair I liked the color of, and which I did not have.
> 
> Looks like DisneyLife scored for Father’s Day.  Always nice to get a new car and vacuum.  Fancy one, LOL
> 
> With that, a nice enough first day of Summer, so have a super beautiful night.  Time for my little bit if grey goose.  Refreshing this time of year.  And had to look up that wine that Schumi mentioned.  Sounded quite nice wine. I am a white wine more than red fan.




I was reading of several people being fined on public transport for not wearing a mask, or not wearing it correctly....yes, there was picture of a man, not doctored of him snoozing with the mask over his eyes!! 

Food sounds good......well except green beans!!! Veg of the devil.....lol......hope you had a lovely night.......






mckennarose said:


> LOL!
> Oogie Boogie is a creep.  I used to hate him.  Now I think he's funny.
> When we were wearing rubber gloves out to the stores, my youngest and I would squeak them at each other closing our hands like Johnny Depp did as Wonka.  We have a weird sense of humor.  People probably thought we were nuts.
> 
> Oh, that's scary!
> You braved the outlets?  I've been eyeing the Stroudsburg ones after seeing Kate Spade was having a big sale.  I'm not quite ready yet, as I can imagine the crowds.
> 
> What's your address again?



Weird sense of humours are good. With you all the way there......






Robo56 said:


> Good Saturday evening Sans family
> 
> They are setting off fireworks around here again tonight for the 7th night in a row.  This is normal occurrence until couple days after the 4th.
> 
> It’s on the next street. All I can say is they are impressive. The size and the continued onslaught means someone spent a few grand on them. They will usually quit by 10. I’am sure people with pets are not very happy. There have been complaints on the Nextdoor neighbor boards.
> 
> I always watch it again around Halloween. It’s a fun one to watch.
> 
> Guess there were no druids when you went?




I`m sure I`ve mentioned before how much I hate fireworks being handled by most folks who have no clue what they are dealing with....being in the explosives industry for many years, it never ceases to amaze me how little folks know of how much damage a small amount of anyhting can do. 

Even organised dispalys we never stood too close to anything. 

Yes, for pets and folks who are disturbed by the explosions it`s not nice. 

I must give that movie a try....maybe at Halloween this year. 

To be honest I was around 6 when we last went down there to visit those relatives......yes, we`re very close.....lol.....I don`t hav emuch of a memory of the place except for apparently being very underwhelmed! We had just come from London where I was seeing Big Ben, Houses of Parliament and Buckingham Palace.....

Hope you have a lovely Sunday and enjoy chatting to your dad today Robo......







Charade67 said:


> I meant to post earlier today but the day got away from me. I woke up at 4:00 this morning and had trouble getting back to sleep. A couple of times I had just dozed off and the cat came up to me and rubbed his head on my hand. That startled me awake.
> I took a short nap after breakfast and then did some house cleaning.  B and I had a late lunch and then went to the mall. My favorite clothing store was having a 50% off everything sale, and I had a coupon for $15 off. I got myself a new pair of jeans and 3 shirts.
> I came home and sat in my recliner for a "moment" and then I was going to do more house cleaning. I ended up falling asleep and taking a 3 hour nap. Guess I'll be awake for a while now.
> 
> I have an amusing vision of a Barney themed HHN house. I hated that dinosaur.
> 
> We are a little more relaxed here. I had to sign a form, but was given the option to wait int he waiting room or my car. No special mouthwash.
> 
> B is the same. I miss the days when I could buy clothes and she would wear them without argument. She actually hates to shop now. I practically have to force her to shop when she needs new clothes.
> 
> The main reason I don't miss living there.
> 
> You said a dirty word - insurance. The worst one being Medicare.
> 
> Cool! Congrats!
> 
> I'm with you there.
> 
> Okay, we have you, me, and Sue in the chicken club.  Who else is joking in us? Roll call!
> 
> That drives me crazy too. I say wear it correctly or don't wear it at all.
> I hate wearing the mask, but will comply with the rules.
> 
> Save a place at the table for me.
> 
> 
> Not a fan of fireworks unless the professionals handle them.




We loved Barney in this house!!!!! 

At one point when Kyle was very little he was either going to be a trash man or Barney when he grew up!!! Glad he set his sights a lot higher!!! 






Sue M said:


> Schumi thanks. It’s never fun canceling a vacation. It’s the first time I’ve ever had to. I’m telling myself it’s not canceled just postponed. Sounds better.
> With our borders I’m just not sure they’ll open by Aug1. Latest opening is supposed to be 7/21. But each time it gets close they extend the date. Then the mess with wdw bookings and virus I think I made the right decision. Added to the complication that travel medical may not cover Covid. Yup.
> I am holding out hope that we’ll be able to go for late Nov. trip. Fingers crossed. May switch to Uni and RPH.
> 
> I’ve never had much luck with Dyson. Had an upright and a cordless. Maybe it’s just us!  But dd was thrilled to get it!
> 
> I’m going to have to look up what a Moscow Mule is!
> 
> I’ll have to ask the govt store if they can order that wine. Or hunt online.
> 
> Love the fizzy ginger beer. I didn’t know there’s non fizz!  The Jamaican stuff is good!  Strong ginger flavour. It’s not for everyone, my family doesn’t like it. More for me!
> 
> Have a good night all!  I hope tonight I’ll be able to get some sleep!




I don`t actually like Moscow Mules. Rum Mule is just the rum version. StrongWater do the freshly made ginger beer with no fizz.....Lenny gave me his recipe as they do make it all fresh in house......I always add more ginger. I like Idris fiery which is Jamaican......we can get that anywhere which is good. 

There should be a merchant carry the wine to be ordered. We didn`t order direct from them as the delivery cost would be horrendous.....but a couple of merchants have it for sale in the UK, not too many though. 

Hope you had a good sleep.......






Charade67 said:


> I just saw pictures of the new paint job for Cinderella’s castle for the 50th anniversary of MK. SO much better than what they did for the 25th.




I think it looked better the way it was. Still too gaudy looking for me.......but, yes, nothing could be as bad as the 25th!!! 







Pumpkin1172 said:


> Just stopping in to wish everyone a Happy Summer Soltice!!! It's the longest day of the year.   I am just going to enjoy the warm beautiful weather we are having right now.
> 
> @schumigirl  I hope you hear more about your trip soon.  The boarder here is now closed yet until July 24.  We are being " advised " not to travel to different provinces.  Guess we will see what happens in the next 2 months here.
> 
> We got to enjoy the warm beautiful weather today.  I warm day with no wind is rare...so we loaded the boat and went fishing!  The one ds and I caught quite a few fish compared to the other two   I lost count after 18 fish.  We have a very strict size limit and I caught the only one.  We ended up taking it out of the livewell and releasing it back into the lake to grow a little bigger for me to catch again!  That same ds caught 2 VERY large fish that we actually trophy size.  We had to release those ones too, as we are not allowed to keep any of that one.  But we have NOT seen anything even close to the size of the two fish ( nothern pike if you were wondering ) he caught in this lake for over 10 years.  It's nice to know that there are some big ones cruising around the lake and will breed more of them!
> 
> Well, it's late, and I should hit the shower and get all this sunscreen off me and hit the hay!!!!
> 
> To everyone who is spending or thinking about their Dads tomorrow...enjoy the time spent them with them or savor the memories you have of them.
> 
> Good night to everyone else I missed.  I seems to get to read but not post lately.



Good to see you Pumpkin!!! 

Yes, Happy Summer Solstice.......glad to hear you have such lovely weather finally.....

With borders being closed it`s a no win situation. Here we are just being told to not cross over into the other countries like Scotland and Wales and vice versa. Our borders aren`t manned the way Canada/USA is though, but we still follow the rules. Yes, the following weeks will be revealing. 

Fishing sounds fun! Nice your DS caught such a whopper!!! 

Hope you had a good nights sleep too! 





We had some heavy winds during the night and rain, but it`s to be gone in an hour or so. I can already see the blue skies emerging over the hills behind us......it must be heading out to sea as the skies over the ocean are very very dark. 

Bacon and scrambled egg whites for breakfast......not too unhealthy and very filling. And means we have room for a nice lunch too......

Steaks will be cooked outside today as by that time, it`ll be lovely outside and we have two friends coming over as we can sit outside. I`m looking forward to seeing them....distantly of course! 

Tom was delighted with his gifts.....his face lit up like a Christmas tree when he saw the Cognac......and Kyle had ordered him a few other little bits and pieces I didn`t know about. So, he has felt very spoiled today.....and he deserves it!!! 

No real plans till later.......friends will only be here for an hour or so...before visiting their son who lives close to us, but we`ll be glad to see them. 

Have a great Sunday.......







































Happy Sunday.........................
​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, a mostly sunny Sunday.  Bright enough out.  Wash done, unless the kids want another load of what I missed.  And our usual Sunday, trash out, and readiness for the work week, so any grocery we need, most likely some grocery shopping today as well.  

Yum, Schumi had a nice breakfast, and happy for Tom, as perfect way your family had to show how much he is thought of on this shared Father’s Day.

Pumpkin, ah nicer weather is always good. Glad to hear from ya.  I hope our borders get it together so that all can travel, with safety in mind.  

Time to refresh the tea pot. Quiet house and no kid in sight. Little one did not get up until after 10 am yesterday, so I am thinking at least that time to get up today. Older one was up at 9am yesterday, but I thought I heard them go to sleep after the clock struck midnight last night. So I have no idea what time he will arise. He is usually the first up of the two of them. Through neither is what I would call an early bird. Me, in bed by 11, and up at 5:30am. I just can’t sleep late most of the time. Though on vacation, after a night of walking in the parks through the houses and back in the wee hours, I can sleep much later. Though it usually takes days of vacation before I am not up in the early hour. I actually enjoy walking around the resorts in the early hour. It is usually the coolest, and quiet time of the day. And most of the time, not when rain appears.

Super Happy Father’s Day Sunday to all the dad homies, and to all of us, enjoy your Sunday.

Hehe, yes summer, the heat and humidity increases as the days go by, with that roll your dice chances of rain or a thunderstorm later in the day. Then the weather looks like nothing happened.


----------



## mckennarose

Morning SAN's and Happy Father's Day to the dads!
We don't have much planned here today, which is good.  After wrangling the apple tree removal all week, hubby needs a break.  We still have a bunch of branches to chip and he's been doing bits after work each day but he needs and deserves a break.  We will make dinner later and the kids are coming over to see him.  My mom and dad will come too, so hopefully the rain will stay away until after that so we can sit outside.



Robo56 said:


> They are setting off fireworks around here again tonight for the 7th night in a row


There were quite a lot of fireworks here too.  I didn't look, but some of then sounded large. 


Robo56 said:


> Last year I saw a woman go and sit in a wheelchair holding what look to be a sleeping infant of about 3 months old while her husband started to push her through the house. That took the cake for me.
> 
> This is not an event for infants and young children.


I have no words!  I didn't know children could attend and I'm genuinely shocked.  Do they have warnings?  Kids can't get into a PG 13 or R movie, yet they can go to HHN?


Charade67 said:


> I came home and sat in my recliner for a "moment" and then I was going to do more house cleaning. I ended up falling asleep and taking a 3 hour nap.


Aww, you needed rest.  You've had a lot going on the past week.   


Charade67 said:


> Not a fan of fireworks unless the professionals handle them.


Me either.  My youngest and I nearly got hit by a big one a few years ago, when the stand tipped and it shot straight for us.  This was at a friend's house, not professional.  We dove out of the way and it hit the garage behind us.  I won't go anywhere near them now.  I like the bigger ones at Disney, but I get anxious with the ones people set off in their yards and I won't even go outside.  The big ones used to be illegal in PA, but now they're not.  Thankfully our city passed an ordinance that they are illegal within city limits.  It doesn't stop everyone, but it does give the police something to be able to stop the ones they find.


Sue M said:


> McRose Kate Spade sale? I’m calling dd now to see what day she wants to go to the outlet!


I know, right! 
Robo, I looked for the 75% off and I can only find 40% off.  Bummer!
The strap on one of my KS purses broke.  Although, I've gotten used to not carrying a purse out with the pandemic protocol in stores.  I have a phone case with a wallet built in and I just throw that in my pocket.


Charade67 said:


> I just saw pictures of the new paint job for Cinderella’s castle for the 50th anniversary of MK. SO much better than what they did for the 25th.


I think it looks pretty and reminds me of my childhood and love of Cinderella.  I still have a Cinderella watch I received in the 70's.  It doesn't work and it needs a new band, but I keep it in my jewelry box. 
And yes.... so much better than the gaudy monstrosity of the 25th!


schumigirl said:


> I`m sure I`ve mentioned before how much I hate fireworks being handled by most folks who have no clue what they are dealing with....being in the explosives industry for many years, it never ceases to amaze me how little folks know of how much damage a small amount of anyhting can do.


Agree!  I'm absolutely terrified of them now! 

One of my kids sent me this meme:


----------



## mckennarose

Forgot to comment on this...
Schumi you nearly broke my little nerd heart with this one!


----------



## Aug2020distrip

Hopefully I can ask a random park question in this thread? I didn’t think it deserved it’s own thread lol

I see currently, the ticket special is buy 2 days get 2 free. We won’t have time to make the best of this special, so those free two days would be pretty useless to us. I’m thinking of waiting for the next ticket special instead. In the past, have they typically don’t specials of like X % off tickets if you buy now sort of thing? That would be a better special for us, but just curious if it ever even happens  if not, maybe will just get these and try our best to go an extra couple days, even if just a couple evenings on days we have no huge plans.

edit: ignore my user name, we are actually going in April now, hence why I have some time to maybe wait for a different special, no huge rush to get tickets quite yet


----------



## Lynne G

Welcome Aug, not sure of what discounts Universal will send out.  In the past, sometimes only 1 day free.  The best is what ya currently see, the 2 for 2.  I don’t think I have seen just a discount on a ticket.  Undercovertourist and other legitimate resellers sometimes discount tickets, and so does the military and sites like tickets to work.  Just make sure you compare with tax added, as some add it when you checkout.  I know Undercover’s prices include the tax and free shipping.  

Good luck with what ever ticket deal you decide on, and also make sure you check if the ticket has a use by date. As usually, Universal deal tickets do have an end date of use.

I hope this helps, as I have not bought tickets in some time, but I do buy military tickets if my kids don’t have an AP, and I’ve had an AP for years.

And we are a friendly bunch, so review the stickies and ask away, if you don’t see the answer you are seeking.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Lynne.....yes, he knows he is very much appreciated!! Hope your DH has a good day too......

Sounded like a nice quiet morning for you with tea.....always nice!



mrose....lol....anything with Capt Picard is always good!

It would shock you the ages we`ve seen kids visiting the event. Babes, and I mean months old babies either in pushchairs and last year we saw two aged around 6-8 months being carried around. Toddlers, some we`ve seen being carried out of the houses screaming.....kids of younger than tweens being nuisances in the houses......I could go on. Most claim.....oh they`re fne....not the point. It`s not an event for kids.

The website states 13 and younger not recommended.....most of us who have been going for a long time wish Universal would enforce an age limit. Maybe this year they will with the problem they have with crowds.

Have a great Sunday with your family too.....







Friends have just left......thank goodness the sides for dinner are done and Tom is barbecuing the steaks as we did indulge in one or two fizzy cocktails  ......well, it was actually prosecco which is nice enough for an afternoon. I made Kir Royales and one that has champagne (prosecco) rum, lime juice and honey......they went down well. Not sure the last one has a name......apart from good!!! We had a lovely couple of hours.

I made up earlier today potato salad, cheese scalloped potatoes, macaroni cheese regular salad and slipped in a pepper sauce as Kyle likes a sauce on the side, as do I. Tom prefers just steak. Very carb heavy, but we won`t eat it all.

I made an apple crumble for dessert, his all time favourite in the UK. And will make up some custard. Kyle has chocolate ice cream.....not home made! So we`re set for dinner.

I still have a few appetisers left over from what I put out for friends, so I may nibble on them till dinner......I`m hungry!!


----------



## mckennarose

schumigirl said:


> mrose....lol....anything with Capt Picard is always good!


I agree!  Jean Luc makes everything better!


schumigirl said:


> Most claim.....oh they`re fne....not the point. It`s not an event for kids.


That's insane.  I'll stop there before I say something that will get me in trouble.


schumigirl said:


> The website states 13 and younger not recommended.....most of us who have been going for a long time wish Universal would enforce an age limit. Maybe this year they will with the problem they have with crowds.


I hope they would enforce it.  And I hope Disney people who love MNSSHP won't go into in blindly.  Geeze!  


schumigirl said:


> I made Kir Royales and one that has champagne (prosecco) rum, lime juice and honey......they went down well.


LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Kir Royales!  And Kir Imperials!  I'm not picky.....


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> I agree!  Jean Luc makes everything better!
> 
> That's insane.  I'll stop there before I say something that will get me in trouble.
> 
> I hope they would enforce it.  And I hope Disney people who love MNSSHP won't go into in blindly.  Geeze!
> 
> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Kir Royales!  And Kir Imperials!  I'm not picky.....



Oh you can visit anytime!!!! Anyone who loves a good cocktail will fit in well with all of us over here.......

We have seen folks come over here from the Disney boards asking about the Universal Halloween "Party" yes......it`s nothing like a party......lol.....

The dark side of me finds humour in that I have to admit!!!!





​

Yes, we`ve seen that too........too often!!!!!


----------



## Aug2020distrip

Lynne G said:


> Welcome Aug, not sure of what discounts Universal will send out.  In the past, sometimes only 1 day free.  The best is what ya currently see, the 2 for 2.  I don’t think I have seen just a discount on a ticket.  ***************** and other legitimate resellers sometimes discount tickets, and so does the military and sites like tickets to work.  Just make sure you compare with tax added, as some add it when you checkout.  I know Undercover’s prices include the tax and free shipping.
> 
> Good luck with what ever ticket deal you decide on, and also make sure you check if the ticket has a use by date. As usually, Universal deal tickets do have an end date of use.
> 
> I hope this helps, as I have not bought tickets in some time, but I do buy military tickets if my kids don’t have an AP, and I’ve had an AP for years.
> 
> And we are a friendly bunch, so review the stickies and ask away, if you don’t see the answer you are seeking.


Thank you, that’s very helpful! Maybe will just snag these then  so looking forward to our trip, last time I was there I was pregnant, so couldn’t ride many rides, this trip will be much more fun  have also never been there since the newer Harry Potter park. Can’t wait!!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family   


Happy Father’s Day to all our Sans family dad’s and husband’s.










Sue M said:


> Was it you that told me about that tour last year?



I believe so. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> We got to enjoy the warm beautiful weather today. I warm day with no wind is rare...so we loaded the boat and went fishing! The one ds and I caught quite a few fish compared to the other two  I lost count after 18 fish. We have a very strict size limit and I caught the only one. We ended up taking it out of the livewell and releasing it back into the lake to grow a little bigger for me to catch again! That same ds caught 2 VERY large fish that we actually trophy size. We had to release those ones too, as we are not allowed to keep any of that one. But we have NOT seen anything even close to the size of the two fish ( nothern pike if you were wondering ) he caught in this lake for over 10 years. It's nice to know that there are some big ones cruising around the lake and will breed more of them!



Wow, sounds like a lovely time on the lake with good fishing. Glad you all had such a nice time.




schumigirl said:


> Food sounds good......well except green beans!!! Veg of the devil.....lol......hope you had a lovely night.......



 




schumigirl said:


> I`m sure I`ve mentioned before how much I hate fireworks being handled by most folks who have no clue what they are dealing with....being in the explosives industry for many years, it never ceases to amaze me how little folks know of how much damage a small amount of anyhting can do.
> 
> Even organised dispalys we never stood too close to anything.



It is scary that those massive fire works can be sold to the general public and you are right explosives in the hands of the general public is a recipe for disaster and can be lethal. The authorities turn there heads around here during this time of the year. There is nothing we can do about it. I have scene some pretty bad injuries over the years do to them .

When my daughter-in-law was a little girl the next door neighbors were setting off fireworks and they landed on roof of daughter-in-laws house and it caught on fire. 




schumigirl said:


> Hope you have a lovely Sunday and enjoy chatting to your dad today Robo......



Thank you 




schumigirl said:


> Tom was delighted with his gifts.....his face lit up like a Christmas tree when he saw the Cognac......and Kyle had ordered him a few other little bits and pieces I didn`t know about. So, he has felt very spoiled today.....and he deserves it!!!



So nice Tom was happy with all his gifts. Have a wonderful Fathers Day celebrating your sweetheart with yummy food and friends 




Lynne G said:


> Me, in bed by 11, and up at 5:30am. I just can’t sleep late most of the time. Though on vacation, after a night of walking in the parks through the houses and back in the wee hours, I can sleep much later



Morning Lynne 




Lynne G said:


> I actually enjoy walking around the resorts in the early hour. It is usually the coolest, and quiet time of the day. And most of the time, not when rain appears.



DisneyLifePapioNe looks like you have your Father’s Day desserts sorted.

You are so right about those early Resort mornings Lynne. It is so quiet, morning air is cooler. I like to sit in the piazza at Portofino having my Starbucks watching early morning folks heading to boats. I also enjoy just sitting in big Lobby at SF. Watching people come and go. 

Started post then had to go to hospital for MRI appointment this morning.. Was very quiet there. Check in was quick. Should know results by tomorrow.

Crown came off tooth yesterday morning. I just had that put on at end of March. I had it put on when I was at home in Florida. I bit down on something and spit it out and wala crown. Hopefully nothing broke off of it. Will have to call dentist in am to have her look at it and put it back on. It’s sensitive, but looks like enough of bonding agent is covering stump to keep it from being painful. Thankful for that. I’am on a roll here.......LOL.

Son and family came over yesterday to help with some things that needed done. We had a nice rib dinner to celebrate Fathers Day. Hubby and son liked their gifts. It was supposed to be a big celebration with everyone, but with my back issue and Covid things just could not chance larger group. 

Will try to get everyone together once things are better. I love having all the family together. 

To all the Sans family have a lovely afternoon celebrating the Fathers in your lives, the ones that are here and the ones that are no longer here


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> I made Kir Royales and one that has champagne (prosecco) rum, lime juice and honey......they went down well.



Sounds so good. I have never had one. Will have to try it.




schumigirl said:


> I made up earlier today potato salad, cheese scalloped potatoes, macaroni cheese regular salad and slipped in a pepper sauce as Kyle likes a sauce on the side, as do I. Tom prefers just steak. Very carb heavy, but we won`t eat it all.



Sides sound delicious



schumigirl said:


> I made an apple crumble for dessert, his all time favourite in the UK. And will make up some custard. Kyle has chocolate ice cream.....not home made! So we`re set for dinner.



Desserts sound yummy too.



Agavegirl thanks for the fun memes.. hope you are doing well.


Sending good thoughts and mummy dust to Tink.


----------



## schumigirl

Glad appointment went well Robo......but oh no on the crown!!! You are doing well aren`t you right now......well, it can only get better can`t it......right.......

Yes, some of the fireworks sound like it`s downtown Beirut!!! Not fun to listen to. Every year it`s the same with injuries. Not counting for the idiots that play with them........I think we`ve all seen that video!!!!

Have a lovely day....














​

For me........Wine, of course ......Netflix and books...........
​Honorary mention to lipstick!!!!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Helllo all,

Thought I’d post a couple of pics actually provided by @bioreconstruct of how the Castle is coming along, it does look very beautiful, my wife really loves rose gold, and loves how it’s being incorporated in the new scheme.


Looks Great!!!


----------



## Robo56

Charade67 said:


> I have an amusing vision of a Barney themed HHN house. I hated that dinosaur.




LOL......I laughed when I read this.....my husband went to Universal with me year before last for my birthday. He had never been to Universal before and while we were walking around the kids area the Barney gang came up behind us and asked if we wanted a pic with them. Before he could answer I told them yes.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> LOL......I laughed when I read this.....my husband went to Universal with me year before last for my birthday. He had never been to Universal before and while we were walking around the kids area the Barney gang came up behind us and asked if we wanted a pic with them. Before he could answer I told them yes.
> 
> View attachment 502728



I love that picture Robo!!!!! Barney is very poular in this house.......

We can all be big kids anytime.....now I have the Barney songs in my head......lol......

You`d like the champagne and rum cocktail......it works fine with prosecco too.......we have tested with both extensively....lol.......




Well, we ate early tonight as Kyle is zooming with friends soon. Steaks were lovely, Tom again, cooked them perfectly and they disappeared quickly. 

Sides were good except the mac n cheese....not sure what happened to it, but it was a little clumpy. Won`t make that mistake again. 

Now, we are quite full and will wait for the crumble......no custard now I think, maybe a little pouring cream will do. 

Time to lounge along the sofas........


----------



## Lynne G

For some reason, Barney was never a favorite of either of my kids.  Clifford was as well as Blue’s Clues.  Blast from past.  

Returning from grocery shopping. Should be good for days now. LOL And where are we now? Yeah, kid needs coffee. Sigh, not me.

Getting so hot and sticky feeling, AC cranking in the car.

Ouch, Robo.  Hope you get that crown fixed quick and have good results with your MRI.


----------



## Charade67

Quick check in. I have a Zoom meeting in 10 minutes. 



Sue M said:


> I guess the city won’t be doing the July 1 Canada Day fireworks over the inlet. We love being able to sit on our deck to watch


Most local fireworks have been cancelled around here. I just checked with our minor league baseball team, and it looks like they still plan to have them after the game onJuly 4. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> @Charade67 I am sending thoughts and prayers for your Mom's recovery. I'm glad you are getting a little get away! What a nice suprise that your dh did!


Thanks Pumpkin.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> We got to enjoy the warm beautiful weather today. I warm day with no wind is rare...so we loaded the boat and went fishing! The one ds and I caught quite a few fish compared to the other two  I lost count after 18 fish. We have a very strict size limit and I caught the only one. We ended up taking it out of the livewell and releasing it back into the lake to grow a little bigger for me to catch again! That same ds caught 2 VERY large fish that we actually trophy size. We had to release those ones too, as we are not allowed to keep any of that one. But we have NOT seen anything even close to the size of the two fish ( nothern pike if you were wondering ) he caught in this lake for over 10 years. It's nice to know that there are some big ones cruising around the lake and will breed more of them!


Wow, sound like a very successful day. Fishing is something I have never tried. 



Lynne G said:


> most likely some grocery shopping today as well.


I need to do that too. One of my least favorite chores. 



mckennarose said:


> I have no words! I didn't know children could attend and I'm genuinely shocked. Do they have warnings? Kids can't get into a PG 13 or R movie, yet they can go to HHN?


 Years ago my husband went to see one of the batman movies. I think the one with Heath Ledger in it. Anyway, it was PG-13. He said a couple had brought their toddler with them. Of course the child got scared and started crying. He said the couple was angry when they were asked to leave the theater. 



mckennarose said:


> I like the bigger ones at Disney, but I get anxious with the ones people set off in their yards and I won't even go outside. The big ones used to be illegal in PA, but now they're not. Thankfully our city passed an ordinance that they are illegal within city limits. It doesn't stop everyone, but it does give the police something to be able to stop the ones they find.


 I grew up in Georgia where fireworks used to be illegal.  I am still not used to the average person being able to buy them.



schumigirl said:


> It would shock you the ages we`ve seen kids visiting the event. Babes, and I mean months old babies either in pushchairs and last year we saw two aged around 6-8 months being carried around. Toddlers, some we`ve seen being carried out of the houses screaming.....kids of younger than tweens being nuisances in the houses......I could go on. Most claim.....oh they`re fne....not the point. It`s not an event for kids.


 I can remember being a little kid and getting angry at my dad because he wouldn't let me go to a haunted house with my older sister. When I got older I realized how right he was. I would have been terrified and traumatized. I think at the time I was just mad about being left out. 



Robo56 said:


> Crown came off tooth yesterday morning.


 Hope it's an easy fiix.



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Thought I’d post a couple of pics actually provided by @bioreconstruct of how the Castle is coming along, it does look very beautiful, my wife really loves rose gold, and loves how it’s being incorporated in the new scheme.


 I love it. I really hope we get to go back next year. We were there for the 25th anniversary.



Robo56 said:


> LOL......I laughed when I read this.....my husband went to Universal with me year before last for my birthday. He had never been to Universal before and while we were walking around the kids area the Barney gang came up behind us and asked if we wanted a pic with them. Before he could answer I told them yes.


 Love the picture. 



Lynne G said:


> For some reason, Barney was never a favorite of either of my kids. Clifford was as well as Blue’s Clues. Blast from past.


Thankfully B never got into Barney.  The preschool show I hated the most was called Oobi. Is anyone familiar with it?

Gotta run. Meeting starting. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## keishashadow

Happy Fathers’ Day to all who have filled the role over the years, including the single mommas out there that had to wear two hats.

Want to share a pic of my dear old Dad , won’t mention it was from the starter marriage lol.  Was funny as I was such a tomboy.  When it came time to pick out a wedding dress, he made a rare request...look like something out of Gone with the Wind.  I did nail the hoop skirt and chantilly lace lol

Spent most of day in pool with the mr.  Kids all at the club swimming. I haven’t brought myself to swim there yet, a bit too close & personal. They’ll descend upon us at 4 or 5 pm for dinner.  

Today’s menu:  the steaks, corn on cob, green beans, roasted taters, salad, watermelon & need to make one of those giant choc chip cookies in cast iron skillet.  Already made regular ones for the mr, who isn’t a fan of the big cookie, warm with ice cream on top.  I’ll keep him anyway 



Sue M said:


> Keisha I’m watching Belmont too! Who do you like? I’m thinking Pneumatic?


Didn’t go with favorite, no money there.  took longshot forenight.  Almost hit on a trifecta . Said son played a bit more than me, did hit for $500


mckennarose said:


> But I am genuinely surprised they're going ahead with Food and Wine. Guess they have to try to make the money up somewhere. I wonder how many things and how drastically they will alter it. We go for Flower and Garden and Food and Wine and Food and Wine is far, far more crowded.


Me too, it’s sounds like ‘the worst of a combo flower/food & wine.  We shall see.  I have to make reservations for multiple trips tomorrow.  On the same hand, going to book a reservation same time as August trip to MB & watch the numbers of illness. Sigh


mckennarose said:


> Kurt Russell version, not the newer one.


Ah, he is one of my top three screen hunks, going back to early disney movie days


mckennarose said:


> Ok, reading the messages from you ladies I'm under the impression that kids are allowed to attend HHN?! Teens I can see, but kids? I'm shocked


They make recommendaitons that are often disregarded.  I’ve seen children in strollers every single year.


schumigirl said:


> I love Beetlejuice.....but hated Johnny Depp as Wonka......and yes, fully admit to not having a clue who those characters were.......oh the shame!!! Lol......


When he’s good, he’s great but so many stinkers


Lynne G said:


> saw lightning hit an electric pole as we drove by


Yikes. Was surprised Myrtle beach didn’t have their outlets open a few weeks ago, not indoor or the outdoor ones
[


mckennarose said:


> Oogie Boogie is a creep. I used to hate him. Now I think he's funny.
> When we were wearing rubber gloves out to the stores, my youngest and I would squeak them at each other closing our hands like Johnny Depp did as Wonka. We have a weird sense of humor. People probably thought we were nuts.


Creep not the word I’d use but that is true.  He is absolutely beloved out at DL.  Was focus of every MNSSHP we attended if truth be told.


Robo56 said:


> They are setting off fireworks around here again tonight for the 7th night in a row. This is normal occurrence until couple days after the 4th.


It’s been going on for months here.  My poor pooch is ready to have a nervous breakdown 


Robo56 said:


> Unmasking Masking the Horror Tour.....it’s a tour that allows you to tour selected houses during the day. Very nice for the HHN fan. Mac told me about this tour when I first started doing HHN. It’s worth it if you would like more in-depth information on the houses. You can really appreciate the artistry that goes into creating the houses.


Finally convinced the Mr to do it last year after years of reluctance.  I created a monster 


Charade67 said:


> I have an amusing vision of a Barney themed HHN house. I hated that dinosaur.


Only if it had some _teeth _in it.  Yes, I did go there 


schumigirl said:


> At one point when Kyle was very little he was either going to be a trash man or Barney when he grew up!!! Glad he set his sights a lot higher!!!


Haha my DS obsessed too when a tot


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Helllo all,
> 
> Thought I’d post a couple of pics actually provided by @bioreconstruct of how the Castle is coming along, it does look very beautiful, my wife really loves rose gold, and loves how it’s being incorporated in the new scheme.
> 
> View attachment 502726View attachment 502727
> Looks Great!!!


IDK, I’m a purist, not a fan of the this redo but better than of a many unfortunate ones of the past.  IMO that’s all the more to sell more rose gold whatever merchandise that hasn’t moved the last two years lol


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> For some reason, Barney was never a favorite of either of my kids.  Clifford was as well as Blue’s Clues.  Blast from past.
> 
> Returning from grocery shopping. Should be good for days now. LOL And where are we now? Yeah, kid needs coffee. Sigh, not me.
> 
> Getting so hot and sticky feeling, AC cranking in the car.
> 
> Ouch, Robo.  Hope you get that crown fixed quick and have good results with your MRI.



Was that Clifford the big blue dog? Don`t think we ever watched that. Glad grocery shopping is done for a few days....






Charade67 said:


> I grew up in Georgia where fireworks used to be illegal.  I am still not used to the average person being able to buy them.
> 
> I can remember being a little kid and getting angry at my dad because he wouldn't let me go to a haunted house with my older sister. When I got older I realized how right he was. I would have been terrified and traumatized. I think at the time I was just mad about being left out.





Anyone can buy them from anywhere here....just got to be 16 or over......I think they may have upped it to 18, not sure about that....but yes, grocery stores to corner shops sell them as well as Dodgy Bob in any town market.......you can buy as many as you like.

We never had haunted houses as kids I`d have wanted to go to them too I think.







keishashadow said:


> Happy Fathers’ Day to all who have filled the role over the years, including the single mommas out there that had to wear two hats.
> 
> Want to share a pic of my dear old Dad , won’t mention it was from the starter marriage lol.  Was funny as I was such a tomboy.  When it came time to pick out a wedding dress, he made a rare request...look like something out of Gone with the Wind.  I did nail the hoop skirt and chantilly lace lol
> View attachment 502782
> Spent most of day in pool with the mr.  Kids all at the club swimming. I haven’t brought myself to swim there yet, a bit too close & personal. They’ll descend upon us at 4 or 5 pm for dinner.
> 
> Today’s menu:  the steaks, corn on cob, green beans, roasted taters, salad, watermelon & need to make one of those giant choc chip cookies in cast iron skillet.  Already made regular ones for the mr, who isn’t a fan of the big cookie, warm with ice cream on top.  I’ll keep him anyway
> 
> 
> Didn’t go with favorite, no money there.  took longshot forenight.  Almost hit on a trifecta . Said son played a bit more than me, did hit for $500
> 
> Me too, it’s sounds like ‘the worst of a combo flower/food & wine.  We shall see.  I have to make reservations for multiple trips tomorrow.  On the same hand, going to book a reservation same time as August trip to MB & watch the numbers of illness. Sigh
> 
> Ah, he is one of my top three screen hunks, going back to early disney movie days
> 
> They make recommendaitons that are often disregarded.  I’ve seen children in strollers every single year.
> 
> When he’s good, he’s great but so many stinkers
> 
> Yikes. Was surprised Myrtle beach didn’t have their outlets open a few weeks ago, not indoor or the outdoor ones
> [
> 
> Creep not the word I’d use but that is true.  He is absolutely beloved out at DL.  Was focus of every MNSSHP we attended if truth be told.
> 
> It’s been going on for months here.  My poor pooch is ready to have a nervous breakdown
> 
> Finally convinced the Mr to do it last year after years of reluctance.  I created a monster
> 
> Only if it had some _teeth _in it. Yes, I did go there
> 
> Haha my DS obsessed too when a tot
> 
> IDK, I’m a purist, not a fan of the this redo but better than of a many unfortunate ones of the past.  IMO that’s all the more to sell more rose gold whatever merchandise that hasn’t moved the last two years lol



Janet, that is a beautiful picture ❤ You look a lot like your dad! I loved the big hoop wedding dress I had too....lol.....they were perfect!!! I said it was being in an old Southern plantation movie.....it suits you though......lovely memory for you to have today!

Food sounds good as always....minus the green beans of course....lol......yes, your mister is absolutely a keeper!!!

Mr Depp is hard to watch at times for sure...Wonka I couldn`t deal with, but loved him as the famous Capt Jack of course.....he was in a weird one called secret window or something like that....I enjoyed that.

If I want to have Kyle roll his eyes at me in jest......I just have to sing any of the Barney songs......I can hear him groan internally....lol.....mum`s privilege......

I`m with you on the castle....not a fan of any gold, reminds me of the gaudy bathrooms of the mid 1980`s with coloured suites and gold looking taps.....never liked that look at all. And I hate pink.  I liked the Castle as it was before they touched it.  Ha....never thought about a merchandise angle......

Enjoy the rest of your day.....it sounds idylic!!!!





Apple crumble was delicious.....another thing that`s got to be home made!!

Sitting with a pot of tea and watching the last two episodes of The Sinner 3rd season........Janet, it`s not as good as the first two were.....just want it to end now......don`t really care what happens.......but Bill Pullman is still excellent, only reason we`re still watching is him.


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, Clifford was a huge red dog.  Since we had real dogs when the kids were little, made sense that my kids liked dog comics as well as other comics/ kids’ shows that featured animals. We had books of those characters as well.  

Bought warm feeling stickie buns with walnuts from the grocery store that makes them as close as I have found than the ones I remember from when I was young. Back then, there was a stickie bun place in the mart, and my dad would bring me with him to pick up those stickie buns that you could smell in the whole market, and he would buy one that they just dumped out of the black pan into the box. They were steaming hot and oh so stickie good. Then my mom would grill the day old ones and butter them. One of the few foods I eat topped with raisins and walnut pieces, though I rarely see the grocery store put both topping on. Only found nut or plain ones. After lunch tea with one. Oh so yum.

It is a what for dinner.  Maybe pasta as easy meal feeling day.  Made chicken nuggets for lunch, as no one wanted a burger, with salad and corn, as DH brought two ears of corn home the other day.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Schumi, Clifford was a huge red dog.  Since we had real dogs when the kids were little, made sense that my kids liked dog comics as well as other comics/ kids’ shows that featured animals. We had books of those characters as well.
> 
> Bought warm feeling stickie buns with walnuts from the grocery store that makes them as close as I have found than the ones I remember from when I was young. Back then, there was a stickie bun place in the mart, and my dad would bring me with him to pick up those stickie buns that you could smell in the whole market, and he would buy one that they just dumped out of the black pan into the box. They were steaming hot and oh so stickie good. Then my mom would grill the day old ones and butter them. One of the few foods I eat topped with raisins and walnut pieces, though I rarely see the grocery store put both topping on. Only found nut or plain ones. After lunch tea with one. Oh so yum.
> 
> It is a what for dinner.  Maybe pasta as easy meal feeling day.  Made chicken nuggets for lunch, as no one wanted a burger, with salad and corn, as DH brought two ears of corn home the other day.



I`m getting Clifford mixed up with the Bear in the Big Blue House....... 

Pasta is an easy meal.....sounds good!! 

I want some of Janet`s cookies.......lol......


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

keishashadow said:


> Happy Fathers’ Day to all who have filled the role over the years, including the single mommas out there that had to wear two hats.
> 
> Want to share a pic of my dear old Dad , won’t mention it was from the starter marriage lol.  Was funny as I was such a tomboy.  When it came time to pick out a wedding dress, he made a rare request...look like something out of Gone with the Wind.  I did nail the hoop skirt and chantilly lace lol
> View attachment 502782
> Spent most of day in pool with the mr.  Kids all at the club swimming. I haven’t brought myself to swim there yet, a bit too close & personal. They’ll descend upon us at 4 or 5 pm for dinner.
> 
> Today’s menu:  the steaks, corn on cob, green beans, roasted taters, salad, watermelon & need to make one of those giant choc chip cookies in cast iron skillet.  Already made regular ones for the mr, who isn’t a fan of the big cookie, warm with ice cream on top.  I’ll keep him anyway
> 
> 
> Didn’t go with favorite, no money there.  took longshot forenight.  Almost hit on a trifecta . Said son played a bit more than me, did hit for $500
> 
> Me too, it’s sounds like ‘the worst of a combo flower/food & wine.  We shall see.  I have to make reservations for multiple trips tomorrow.  On the same hand, going to book a reservation same time as August trip to MB & watch the numbers of illness. Sigh
> 
> Ah, he is one of my top three screen hunks, going back to early disney movie days
> 
> They make recommendaitons that are often disregarded.  I’ve seen children in strollers every single year.
> 
> When he’s good, he’s great but so many stinkers
> 
> Yikes. Was surprised Myrtle beach didn’t have their outlets open a few weeks ago, not indoor or the outdoor ones
> [
> 
> Creep not the word I’d use but that is true.  He is absolutely beloved out at DL.  Was focus of every MNSSHP we attended if truth be told.
> 
> It’s been going on for months here.  My poor pooch is ready to have a nervous breakdown
> 
> Finally convinced the Mr to do it last year after years of reluctance.  I created a monster
> 
> Only if it had some _teeth _in it. Yes, I did go there
> 
> Haha my DS obsessed too when a tot
> 
> IDK, I’m a purist, not a fan of the this redo but better than of a many unfortunate ones of the past.  IMO that’s all the more to sell more rose gold whatever merchandise that hasn’t moved the last two years lol



Haha, I think it looks great and that was my thoughts too.........more merch....

My wife bought everything I think she could get in rose gold from Disney!!!

We’ll see what new stuff they come up with now........

For my wife I’ll get her whatever she wants.


----------



## Sue M

@DisneyLifePapioNe  those pics are so unfair!

@Charade67 I haven’t decided if I like the paint or not yet! Too much gold maybe.

@Pumpkin1172 well at least you’re getting nice weather! On the wet coast nothing but rain. But by tomorrow we’re due for some nice weather again.
I saw those golf ball size hail stones on the news glad you got home safely! I bet it was very scary.
I think our border will have another extension For Aug. Rebooking our WDW Aug trip for next Aug. was just on the phone with our TA hashing out details. It’s a little more complicated as we booked an Agency special.
I thought we were allowing inter province travel between BC & AB?

@schumigirl oh that’s funny about mask over eyes!
I will have to go to Strongwater!  I’ve never had a Mule anything lol but sounds like I’d enjoy it.
Haven’t bought Ginger Beer in awhile (diabetes) but I’ll cheat on holiday a little
Did Tom get the DVD player?

@Lynne G quiet day around here too. And iffy weather. Our trash day is Monday too but we can’t take it out until the morning because of bears.

@mckennarose I bet it feels good to have the Apple tree finished. I know I’ll be happy once DH starts on plum tree! I think our gardener will take away the branches.
I think dd and I may go to outlet Tuesday! If there’s time.

@schumigirl ugh. I don’t know why people take kids to HHM. I get upset watching people taking young children on Haunted Mansion! While the child is in tears not wanting to go.

mmmm love Prosecco on a nice sunny day on the patio!
Dinner sounds good as always.
Universal Halloween party 

@Aug2020distrip good choice on 4 days. I think you’ll enjoy the extra days. We can’t do Universal with less than 4 days. That’s a minimum for us. We don’t like a rushed plan.

@Robo56 glad things went well at MRI and wasn’t busy. Sending Mummy dust for good results. 
Hopefully crown will be an easy fix. 
Our Father’s Day here is quiet. Mr doesn’t like a fuss. Youngest is away camping, so we’ll have family dinner next week.

@schumigirl your list is missing bacon! My list would be Pet, Wine, Coffee but hard to narrow down.

@Robo56 that’s a funny story about Barney photo! I would have done same thing! And yes, song is now in my head lol.

@keishashadow Lovely pic of your dad!  Is that you in the wedding gown? Beau

Well my horse did come in 2nd! At last minute I switched from Pneumatic!

Seems wdw now has a food festival going all the time. It is a cash cow for them. Small plate almost same cost as a counter service meal.

I love the California Adventure Oogie Boogie over the entrance!  DL does it so well.

Well quiet day. Rain has stopped. I may run up to the store for some mozzarella to make pizzas.  Then take dogs out for a walk.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Was just reading the updates on the Disney resorts and dates they are reopening, several aren’t even going to open until October, many don’t even have an opening date set.

I wonder if there were a super low amount of reservations and maybe that played into the cancellation of MNSSHP, I can’t recall the # but I think it was around 40 some million folks that lost jobs, having vacations planned so soon maybe hard and very understandably so......I hope everyone can get going with jobs and better then they were before even.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, little bit of rain, some thunder to say, hey it’s raining.  Sun out, so told little one to look for rainbow.  So stinking hot, heard AC still on even though raining. 

Double joy, weather lady said get ready, week will be summer weather, work in beach time. Yeah, you know hazy, hot and very humid air all week. Told kids, pool time, I bet.

Serenely nice Sunday evening, as we all enjoy thinking of our dads.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Was that Clifford the big blue dog? Don`t think we ever watched that. Glad grocery shopping is done for a few days....


As lynne said, he was a very big, red dog.  Loved the books, the tv show not so much.  blue’s clue doggie was adorable, that show was watchable.  


Sue M said:


> Lovely pic of your dad! Is that you in the wedding gown?
> 
> Well my horse did come in 2nd! At last minute I switched from Pneumatic!
> 
> Seems wdw now has a food festival going all the time. It is a cash cow for them. Small plate almost same cost as a counter service meal.
> 
> I love the California Adventure Oogie Boogie over the entrance! DL does it so well.


They really do pay oogie homage well.  I love the whole vibe there.  Do hope to try to get back out there within next two years once things settle down.  

Having a little something on the races makes it more interesting for us.  My DS has done well throughout the years.

I had just turned 20 lol, seems several lifetimes ago But do still have the dress somewhere, along with my engagement ring.  Most of my friends would go to great lengths to chuck their’s off the bridge into the river.  Ha, that’s money in the bank for a rainy day.  At this point I figure one of my boys will eventually ask to have it.  

Carole that is such a coincidence you had a big hoop skirt dress too.  I remember being very surprised the 1st time I did sit down in it, even though the underskirt was sort of hinged.  Believe it had two crinolines along with that.  My one all-in girlie, girl day.


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Want to share a pic of my dear old Dad , won’t mention it was from the starter marriage lol. Was funny as I was such a tomboy. When it came time to pick out a wedding dress, he made a rare request...look like something out of Gone with the Wind. I did nail the hoop skirt and chantilly lace lol


Nice picture. Your dad looks so happy.



keishashadow said:


> Only if it had some _teeth _in it. Yes, I did go there


 I think I'm missing something here.



schumigirl said:


> Anyone can buy them from anywhere here....just got to be 16 or over......I think they may have upped it to 18, not sure about that....but yes, grocery stores to corner shops sell them as well as Dodgy Bob in any town market.......you can buy as many as you like.


We went out today and I noticed that the fireworks pop up tents have started showing up in parking lots. 



Lynne G said:


> Schumi, Clifford was a huge red dog. Since we had real dogs when the kids were little, made sense that my kids liked dog comics as well as other comics/ kids’ shows that featured animals. We had books of those characters as well.





schumigirl said:


> I`m getting Clifford mixed up with the Bear in the Big Blue House.......


I liked Clifford, Bear, and Blue. It's funny, B watched a lot of TV when she was in preschool, but hardly watches it at all now. 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Haha, I think it looks great and that was my thoughts too.........more merch....
> 
> My wife bought everything I think she could get in rose gold from Disney!!!
> 
> We’ll see what new stuff they come up with now........
> 
> For my wife I’ll get her whatever she wants.


I like rose gold, but don't own too much of it. My iPad is rose gold. 

We had a nice Father's Day lunch at one of our more upscale restaurants. I ate way too much. Later dh and I had an exciting trip to Walmart. We wanted to get a couple of extra phone chargers to take on our trip. I love my iPhone, but don;t understand why Apple doesn't do something about theIr terrible chargers.


----------



## Sue M

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Was just reading the updates on the Disney resorts and dates they are reopening, several aren’t even going to open until October, many don’t even have an opening date set.
> 
> I wonder if there were a super low amount of reservations and maybe that played into the cancellation of MNSSHP, I can’t recall the # but I think it was around 40 some million folks that lost jobs, having vacations planned so soon maybe hard and very understandably so......I hope everyone can get going with jobs and better then they were before even.


My TA said she’s gotten a lot of cancellations or modifications to a later date, like I just did. And she said a lot are going over to Universal where its less complicated!  I think a lot of people are just fed up with Disney and having to make park reservations, no hopping, etc. I’ve had her modify my Aug 2020 to Aug 2021.  I also have a Nov/Dec res, going with friends. We all have our own rooms but problem running into is 2 of them have their resort reservations but hadn’t bought Park tickets yet. And they’re unable to buy tix now until later so I cant make park reservations until wdw opens up ticket sales again. It’s crazy. We’re thinking of going to Uni instead!  Disney is just making things too hard. 



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, little bit of rain, some thunder to say, hey it’s raining.  Sun out, so told little one to look for rainbow.  So stinking hot, heard AC still on even though raining.
> 
> Double joy, weather lady said get ready, week will be summer weather, work in beach time. Yeah, you know hazy, hot and very humid air all week. Told kids, pool time, I bet.
> 
> Serenely nice Sunday evening, as we all enjoy thinking of our dads.


oh the news hour had a few spectacular photos of rainbows people sent in. Love beach and pool time!



keishashadow said:


> As lynne said, he was a very big, red dog.  Loved the books, the tv show not so much.  blue’s clue doggie was adorable, that show was watchable.
> 
> They really do pay oogie homage well.  I love the whole vibe there.  Do hope to try to get back out there within next two years once things settle down.
> 
> Having a little something on the races makes it more interesting for us.  My DS has done well throughout the years.
> 
> I had just turned 20 lol, seems several lifetimes ago But do still have the dress somewhere, along with my engagement ring.  Most of my friends would go to great lengths to chuck their’s off the bridge into the river.  Ha, that’s money in the bank for a rainy day.  At this point I figure one of my boys will eventually ask to have it.
> 
> Carole that is such a coincidence you had a big hoop skirt dress too.  I remember being very surprised the 1st time I did sit down in it, even though the underskirt was sort of hinged.  Believe it had two crinolines along with that.  My one all-in girlie, girl day.


I hope to get back to DL too, maybe next year. Love going around May 4!  Last year we bought the after hours ticket for May 4. They really do go all out. This was before GE opened. But so much going on. Hyperspace Mtn! Was so fun. Mostly adults and many clever costumes. lots had their light sabres!  I could have just sat there people watching. 
We rode 4 times lol.
We always bet amongst ourselves, but just for bragging rights. I should make it a tad more interesting!  I usually win! Lol.
Wow, 20 yrs old!  You looked lovely. A child bride! at 20 I was no where near ready. I was 25 before I even started thinking about it. I was a late bloomer I guess.

I‘ll leave the light on!  Only 8:00 here.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## bobbie68

Hello everyone...I hope everyone had a nice Father's Day with all the special people in your life. Ours was nice and pretty quiet. There really is not much to do here right now. We oredered Brian's favorite take-out and rented a couple of movies. We also did some work on one of the rooms that we need to stage. I have a new bed coming in this week to make the office a bedroom. We know we will use the bed as an extra in a bedroom when we move. Brian is still applying for jobs, he has had a few rejections but it's okay. When it is meant to happen it will. I just hope Florida gets in better shape before I get there. 

The teens are good still working which is good. There has been a lot going on with the teens so I have been very busy the last few weeks, and time seems to get away from me. I have been thinking of everyone and try  to hop on periodically to check on eveyrone. 

We did manage to go away last weekend over night to the Poconos. It is about a 2 and a half hour drive for us.  We went for one one the ones with the jacuzzi tub and pool inside the room. We let Charlie pick the room since it was part of his graduation gift. I had the two rooms side by side so we could easliy trade things if necessary. It was a nice well needed overnight. I would go there again if we stay in this area in the next few months. 

The house is coming along we are almost ready to have the realator do the pics for the website. However, we have to wait for Brian to get a job so who knows if it will be one month or six. We are happy with all the work and think it will sell fast.

Charlie has been cooking one day a week, then we usually support our local restaurants a couple then I cook. I like the variety. Brian and I did go to a restaurant two weeks ago when we started outdoor dining only. It was nice to go sit at a restaurant for a change. 

We still have the week in September booked at Portofino. I am going to buy the 2 and 2 ticket then the HHN ticket for Brian and Charlie. If we happen  to move down there by then, we will still go overnight for a few days. If not we will drive down then spend the 7 nights then drive home. I picked dates that overlaps with several of the SANS family and look forward to hopefully some meet ups.

Robo I love the pic with Barney...Getting character pics is one of my favorite things to do. In our house Barney wasn't well received by Liv but Little Einsteins and Bear in the Big Blue House was . It was great when Liv was 5 we took her to Disney and at the time Hollywood studios had Little Einsteins  there and she was so happy. I am glad  that your MRI appointment went well and good luck with your results!!

Keisha I love the pic of you and your dad, how nice to have those memories. Liv is on the tom boy side very much and does not like dresses, I can only imagine what she would wear to her wedding. I always like dresses and made sure mine was very girly. Good luck  with your reservations tomorrow. I have been hearing it is a little crazy with the new reservation system and what they are offering. I look forward to hearing how you did!

Charade I am glad that your mom is doing better and on the way to recovery. The quick trip next weekend sounds nice and I am sure you will enjoy it. I hope the new cat sitter works out. That is one thing I am worried about moving, I have good people right now and will have to start over. I am with you on the haunted stuff Liv and I will stay at the resort while the boys go to HHN. I was there for the 25th too, while time flies. 

Sue I am sorry that you had to postpone your vacation, that is never easy to do. I understand how you feel and would do the same, being in limbo is very stressful. I think the daytime tour would be something I could do, I might look into it. Fish and chips sounds nice always a treat! Good luck to your DD with the new job and have fun clothes shopping!! Liv is terrible to go with she is very picky and does not like my suggestions.!!

Monykalyn Glad that you had a nice trip, it was nice to hear you reporting live from it. Congrats on UCF. Liv just got her acceptance letter she will be transferring as a junior since she got her Associate's in May. She will probably sign up for online classes for the fall semester then hopefully we will be there for her to attend in person. She would not be a good candidate to live down there on her own. 

Schumi Glad that you had a nice visit with your friends. I am looking forward to more of that in time. I have one friend who visits she has a low risk life style so feel comfortable with her. Your meal tonight sounded delicious, apple crumb and creme brulee are my favorites. Your land around your house sounds so nice and relaxing the beach is one of my favorite places to wake up too. Charlie wanted me to buy Brian something from the package store for him as a gift but I wasn't sure so when Brian and I stopped for some wine yesterday I had him pick it out, this way he could enjoy it more.

Lynne I hear you on the cruise and getting your deposit back. I think right now being on a land vacation is a little safer. I understand you wanting to be blonde again. I had Brian color my hair a few weeks ago. It really does make a difference on how you feel. I would love to do some highlights at the hair dresser but they are too expensive. I hope you get it done soon. I don't even want to look at my electric bill next month. I don't get a good breeze in my house so the a/c is always on.

DLPN Thanks for sharing the pics

Agavegirl love the memes, thanks for them.

Mac I hope you, Mr. and the fur babies are good. I hope you are staying cool in this heat!! 

Mcrose I am sorry to hear about your apple tree. I love fruit trees just never have had one. I love the hair band it looks great. My hair is too short now for that. Grilled cheese is a great comfort food. It is tricky to get  the cheese and butter combo just right. Liv likes mac n cheese from Costco as well as my homemade. I always try to have some in stock. 

K star I hope you are able to take your trip to Florida this summer. I know it is hard to find somewhere that meets all your needs. SInce I am in the tri-state with you I have been very upset about the quarantine on us. I don't understand why it isn't lifted. We are in better shape. I am glad that you can enjoy the summer from teaching. 

Hi Vicki, Pumpkin and Cam, nice to see you post. I hope you had a great weekend.

I am off to bed a hello to anybody I missed. I hope everyone had a good weekend and talk to everyone soon!


----------



## Sue M

Hi Bobbie  good to hear from you!  Sounds like you’re up in the air too With when you can move. You’re going to have that house so fixed up and pretty you may not want to move!

A weekend in the Poconos sounds very nice. My daughters & I will go overnight to a hot springs hotel and its so relaxing we come away refreshed and feeling like we’ve been away for days.  It’s a couple hour drive so we get there mid to late morning and check in early. If our room isn’t ready we’ll walk around town, then leave around 1ish the following day with a stop along the way at the nearby dairy farm!  They make their own cheeses and they are a real treat.

My dd is very picky too and have no idea why she wants me to go lol.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> @schumigirl oh that’s funny about mask over eyes!
> I will have to go to Strongwater!  I’ve never had a Mule anything lol but sounds like I’d enjoy it.
> Haven’t bought Ginger Beer in awhile (diabetes) but I’ll cheat on holiday a little
> Did Tom get the DVD player?
> 
> @schumigirl ugh. I don’t know why people take kids to HHM. I get upset watching people taking young children on Haunted Mansion! While the child is in tears not wanting to go.
> 
> mmmm love Prosecco on a nice sunny day on the patio!
> Dinner sounds good as always.
> Universal Halloween party
> 
> @schumigirl your list is missing bacon! My list would be Pet, Wine, Coffee but hard to narrow down.
> 
> Well quiet day. Rain has stopped. I may run up to the store for some mozzarella to make pizzas.  Then take dogs out for a walk




You can get diet ginger beer.....over here it`s not so nice as all you can taste is the aspartame, but it`s an alternative for those avoiding full fat sodas. I have had a Moscow Mule, but much prefer the rum mules as vodka isn`t my preferred liquor of choice. 

It is horrible at times seeing the kids so upset, you have to wonder about them being there at times. I have no time for the arguement of my kids are fine and enjoy it....but until Universal enforce an age limit it`ll keep getting worse. 

We did see a TM refuse to put a child of maybe around aged 8 on Dr Doom. The mother insisted the kid was going on, kid was crying and saying they didn`t want to, so the TM told the parent in no uncertain terms the child wasn`t being put on. Mother was furious and it wasn`t pretty. It was horrific. Poor kid got no sympathy from the mother. 

If I had made the list, bacon would be on there for sure......but then I`d struggle!!! No, I`d still stick to the ones I picked.....I think! 

Hope you had a nice walk.






Lynne G said:


> Yeah, little bit of rain, some thunder to say, hey it’s raining.  Sun out, so told little one to look for rainbow.  So stinking hot, heard AC still on even though raining.
> 
> Double joy, weather lady said get ready, week will be summer weather, work in beach time. Yeah, you know hazy, hot and very humid air all week. Told kids, pool time, I bet.
> 
> Serenely nice Sunday evening, as we all enjoy thinking of our dads.




Mixed bag of weather for you right now......we are excited to be getting a high (for us) of around 75 today.....but after the fog and rain we have had it`ll be like a heatwave!! 






keishashadow said:


> As lynne said, he was a very big, red dog.  Loved the books, the tv show not so much.  blue’s clue doggie was adorable, that show was watchable.
> 
> They really do pay oogie homage well.  I love the whole vibe there.  Do hope to try to get back out there within next two years once things settle down.
> 
> Having a little something on the races makes it more interesting for us.  My DS has done well throughout the years.
> 
> I had just turned 20 lol, seems several lifetimes ago But do still have the dress somewhere, along with my engagement ring.  Most of my friends would go to great lengths to chuck their’s off the bridge into the river.  Ha, that’s money in the bank for a rainy day.  At this point I figure one of my boys will eventually ask to have it.
> 
> Carole that is such a coincidence you had a big hoop skirt dress too.  I remember being very surprised the 1st time I did sit down in it, even though the underskirt was sort of hinged.  Believe it had two crinolines along with that.  My one all-in girlie, girl day.




I`ll try and send you a picture of the dress.....we got married so long ago we have real pictures, an album and a DVD of our wedding.....but will see if I can get a good picture of the one we have hanging on the wall....I`m sure there`s a better one of the dress though. 

I do remember needing help to get in and out of the bathroom at the hotel because of that darn hoop.....lol.....thank goodness my chief bridesmaid was my oldest friend....no secrets there!!! 

I`d never part with that dress......they were of their time though.......as was the hair as you`ll see when I can manage to send a picture....lol......






Charade67 said:


> We went out today and I noticed that the fireworks pop up tents have started showing up in parking lots.
> 
> We had a nice Father's Day lunch at one of our more upscale restaurants. I ate way too much. Later dh and I had an exciting trip to Walmart. We wanted to get a couple of extra phone chargers to take on our trip. I love my iPhone, but don;t understand why Apple doesn't do something about theIr terrible chargers.




Pop up tents for fireworks?? Wow.....I`m sure they`ll appeal to some though. 

Glad you had a nice Father`s Day meal out.......






bobbie68 said:


> Hello everyone...I hope everyone had a nice Father's Day with all the special people in your life. Ours was nice and pretty quiet. There really is not much to do here right now. We oredered Brian's favorite take-out and rented a couple of movies. We also did some work on one of the rooms that we need to stage. I have a new bed coming in this week to make the office a bedroom. We know we will use the bed as an extra in a bedroom when we move. Brian is still applying for jobs, he has had a few rejections but it's okay. When it is meant to happen it will. I just hope Florida gets in better shape before I get there.
> 
> The teens are good still working which is good. There has been a lot going on with the teens so I have been very busy the last few weeks, and time seems to get away from me. I have been thinking of everyone and try  to hop on periodically to check on eveyrone.
> 
> We did manage to go away last weekend over night to the Poconos. It is about a 2 and a half hour drive for us.  We went for one one the ones with the jacuzzi tub and pool inside the room. We let Charlie pick the room since it was part of his graduation gift. I had the two rooms side by side so we could easliy trade things if necessary. It was a nice well needed overnight. I would go there again if we stay in this area in the next few months.
> 
> The house is coming along we are almost ready to have the realator do the pics for the website. However, we have to wait for Brian to get a job so who knows if it will be one month or six. We are happy with all the work and think it will sell fast.
> 
> Schumi Glad that you had a nice visit with your friends. I am looking forward to more of that in time. I have one friend who visits she has a low risk life style so feel comfortable with her. Your meal tonight sounded delicious, apple crumb and creme brulee are my favorites. Your land around your house sounds so nice and relaxing the beach is one of my favorite places to wake up too. Charlie wanted me to buy Brian something from the package store for him as a gift but I wasn't sure so when Brian and I stopped for some wine yesterday I had him pick it out, this way he could enjoy it more.




Hey bobbie......good to see you.......

Sounds like a lovely visit for you. Getting a break away is good for all......and good luck to Brian searching for jobs, it can`t be easy, especially right now where things are so crazy. 

Hope your home sells soon and you can get moving. 

I think we are so lucky where we live. It`s not our final home for sure......I`d move every couple of years, and where we want to move to next has no water around except some lakes, it`ll be different for sure. Of course nothing is certain yet.....we`re in no rush. 

Sending best wishes......





The sun is shining!!!! Who cares it`s a Monday.......

We have to have this weather for at least the next week or so........barbecue food all week!!!! 

This morning, nipping over the nearest wholesale place as we need some tops up on bottled water and bulk buy stuff......they have an excellent fish bar too, so we like to pick up the odd thing there too. 

But........good news and fingers crossed........hair salons WILL be opening up July 4th.......please!!!!! Pubs too, which is good for their businesses of course, so many have suffered a lot. I need to try and call nearer the time to see if they have a message on their answering machine about appointments. 

Now if they`ll start to let us travel beyond our borders and we can go visit my mum and rest of the family. I`m sure the hotels will be opening soon too if everything else is too......

Turkey cranberry wraps for lunch, dinner is flavoured pork steaks grilled outside......woohoooo!!!! Yes, it`s the little things at times....









































​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, the back to routine early bird here, with a tea cup in my hand.  Sunlight pouring through my window.  Will be a hot day, with that ever loving roll the dice you loose, rain chances later in the day.

Good Morning Schumi. Yeah, little one laughs at my wedding picture, big hair and puffy wedding dress. Yes, would not trade that dress, but I am glad no more puffy hairdos or dresses. Padded shoulders are not missed, either.

Bobbie, so good to hear from you. Glad you got away. Yeah, not quite 2 hours ride to the mountains for us. Those hotels with the fun baths are well known in our area. They advertise winter and summer time saying come visit. I hope Brian finds the perfect job, and you move when all are ready. Nice Liv will be ready for finishing her college courses, hopefully in person in Florida. Yeah, with the virus, we are all not eager to visit FLA. Sending good thoughts that all works out for your family, and all stay healthy and happy.

Sue, so sorry your switch to next August, but hey, at least you still have a trip on the books. And with the list of all not available at Disney when they open, which that list seems to grow already, I am not interested in visiting the mouse any time soon.

Happy Monday!


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all!

i’ve been doing the new disney world dance for last hour attempting to book park entrance reservations for the days I need for next three vacations.  Talk about waste of time/3rd world problem. Yet, still i impatiently sit 



bobbie68 said:


> Good luck with your reservations tomorrow. I have been hearing it is a little crazy with the new reservation system and what they are offering. I look forward to hearing how you did!


Epic fail thus far. I even tried sneaking thru the backdoor via DVC secure website, nada



schumigirl said:


> I`ll try and send you a picture of the dress.....we got married so long ago we have real pictures, an album and a DVD of our wedding.....but will see if I can get a good picture of the one we have hanging on the wall....I`m sure there`s a better one of the dress though.


Love to see it.  Same issue w pics here.  Need to pull the ones I do like & try to get them preserved.  No DVDs or digital back in that day.


----------



## Charade67

I got to work this morning and found the claim check I have been waiting for.  The huge problem I have been working on for over a year is finally resolved!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sue M

Schumi I haven’t noticed diet versions here. I don’t mind diet as long as it doesn’t use aspartame’s. Yuk. That stuff is so awful, leaves a strong aftertaste. But with diabetes I don’t have much choice. Stores here don’t carry a large selection.  

I saw a CM at wdw once refuse to put a child on a ride too. Must be a hard job. Can’t understand why a mother would do that to a child.

Yes, please post wedding photos!  Fun. 

Still cloudy here but at least not raining!  

Lynne thanks. Yes it’s sad to be staying home in Aug instead of WDW. But it’s too much of a mess, and still unknown if Canada will open up border to US, 2 week quarantine and if we can get travel insurance coverage or not was just too much.  But I still have 2 trips on the books cause I‘m also booked Nov/Dec. At wdw, love their Christmas decorations. But considering move to Universal.  And hopefully things will be better by then and I can go!

Keisha I can’t say I’m surprised. I figured WDW web site will crash!  Hope you have better luck soon.  How crazy is it that we have to book park reservations for trips up to Sept 2021?  Stupid!  For my Aug new dates for 2021 I have to wait till the 24th when my TA is allowed to modify my res.
For my Nov/Dec trip with friends I have to wait till they can buy Park tickets. They have their WDW resort reservations but no Park tickets. And there’s a good chance we will switch to Universal anyway.
Disney just too much of a gong show.

Charade  yay!

Bathroom getting finished today!  Yay. Going to have sealer applied and door hung back up. We’ll be so happy to have our shower back. I’m happy with the way its turned out.


----------



## Lynne G

Two yay, and one boo.  Yay, to Charade for getting that case resolved with a check. Yay, to Sue who gets to shower again in new shower.  Boo, poor Keisha wrestling with the mouse and loosing.  Best of luck you get those reservations fixed right soon.  

Ooh, a hope for Schumi. My salon called, appointment on the evening of the 1st of July. Here’s hoping you are lucky too, at the beginning of July.

Time for more tea. And I’d like to order Schumi’s breakfast. A piece of left over stickie bun and the rest of the blueberries was my breakfast. No real cooking on week days, unless older one cooks eggs. He likes making breakfast when in the mood.

HaHa, one kid up, one kid not.  Guess which one?  Yep, the older one.


----------



## Lynne G

Fall puzzle as waiting patently for HHN.


----------



## keishashadow

Sue M said:


> Keisha I can’t say I’m surprised. I figured WDW web site will crash! Hope you have better luck soon. How crazy is it that we have to book park reservations for trips up to Sept 2021? Stupid! For my Aug new dates for 2021 I have to wait till the 24th when my TA is allowed to m



oh boy, good luck

I finally went to desktop, chrome & got thru via booking a dining ADR.

august trip (the one mostly likely to cancel) is booked

then, I get error message for next 2 trips indicating we don’t have valid tix

we have platinum APHs

I’ve sent emails, waiting for a chat on app since 7:30 am

had 3 phones on rapid retail off & on all morning

DH finally got they at 11:30 am. I’ve been on hold since. Appears it’s taking 2 hours minimum & that’s just to request an IT ticket

APH  now emerging as a known issue but of a can’t fix it. Appears most popular advice being doled out by WDW is a ‘Helpful’ suggestion to try back again on Wednesday when the AP holders without a confirmed reservation can book   Makes perfect sense to me

*before anyone else says it:  that would never happen at Universal parks *


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

keishashadow said:


> oh boy, good luck
> 
> I finally went to desktop, chrome & got thru via booking a dining ADR.
> 
> august trip (the one mostly likely to cancel) is booked
> 
> then, I get error message for next 2 trips indicating we don’t have valid tix
> 
> we have platinum APHs
> 
> I’ve sent emails, waiting for a chat on app since 7:30 am
> 
> had 3 phones on rapid retail off & on all morning
> 
> DH finally got they at 11:30 am. I’ve been on hold since. Appears it’s taking 2 hours minimum & that’s just to request an IT ticket
> 
> APH  now emerging as a known issue but of a can’t fix it. Appears most popular advice being doled out by WDW is a ‘Helpful’ suggestion to try back again on Wednesday when the AP holders without a confirmed reservation can book   Makes perfect sense to me
> 
> *before anyone else says it:  that would never happen at Universal parks *




I just hope we can get our Lightsaber build reservations back at Savi’s, we skipped it last time and the boys really hoped to get them built on a trip later this year, we also had a Brown Derby res. We only have park hopper tickets so I believe we can’t book anything for a few more days anyway.

The hopper tickets are being refunded also because they aren’t doing hopper when they reopen and a time frame hasn’t been set, we might not even go to Disney this year on any trip if it’s going to be so hard to do so....


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah, the back to routine early bird here, with a tea cup in my hand.  Sunlight pouring through my window.  Will be a hot day, with that ever loving roll the dice you loose, rain chances later in the day.
> 
> Good Morning Schumi. Yeah, little one laughs at my wedding picture, big hair and puffy wedding dress. Yes, would not trade that dress, but I am glad no more puffy hairdos or dresses. Padded shoulders are not missed, either.



I love shoulder pads!! One of the coats I bought around 2 winters ago had slightly padded shoulders. It looked ok as it was a full length coat, almost right down to my ankles......I miss the 80`s shoulder pads though.....occasionally......





keishashadow said:


> Morning all!
> 
> i’ve been doing the new disney world dance for last hour attempting to book park entrance reservations for the days I need for next three vacations.  Talk about waste of time/3rd world problem. Yet, still i impatiently sit
> 
> 
> Epic fail thus far. I even tried sneaking thru the backdoor via DVC secure website, nada
> 
> 
> Love to see it.  Same issue w pics here.  Need to pull the ones I do like & try to get them preserved.  No DVDs or digital back in that day.




Hope you managed to get it all sorted!!! Sounds a complete nightmare for everyone involved! 

Pictures sent ........yes, the albums don`t seem to have faded the way some old regular pictures have. Tom`s Florida pictures from when he visited in 1981 are almost completely beige in colour!!






Sue M said:


> Schumi I haven’t noticed diet versions here. I don’t mind diet as long as it doesn’t use aspartame’s. Yuk. That stuff is so awful, leaves a strong aftertaste. But with diabetes I don’t have much choice. Stores here don’t carry a large selection.
> 
> I saw a CM at wdw once refuse to put a child on a ride too. Must be a hard job. Can’t understand why a mother would do that to a child.
> 
> Yes, please post wedding photos!  Fun.
> 
> Bathroom getting finished today!  Yay. Going to have sealer applied and door hung back up. We’ll be so happy to have our shower back. I’m happy with the way its turned out.




Yes, aspartame isn`t nice. I`d rather take the calories and drink the full sugar stuff in most than taste that. The diet ginger beer is not too bad. 

Oh I sent wedding pictures by email to Keisha and mac.....not posting them online!!!! 

Glad you`re happy with the bathroom!! Yes, it`s good to get your own bathroom back when work is all done. And good to get back to an immaculate house again! Dust is dreadful when work is being done. I am like a woman possessed when we have work done on the house....and our house is all built out of stone and brick, so anything we do seems to wreak a plague of dust everywhere! 





Lynne G said:


> Two yay, and one boo.  Yay, to Charade for getting that case resolved with a check. Yay, to Sue who gets to shower again in new shower.  Boo, poor Keisha wrestling with the mouse and loosing.  Best of luck you get those reservations fixed right soon.
> 
> Ooh, a hope for Schumi. My salon called, appointment on the evening of the 1st of July. Here’s hoping you are lucky too, at the beginning of July.
> 
> Time for more tea. And I’d like to order Schumi’s breakfast. A piece of left over stickie bun and the rest of the blueberries was my breakfast. No real cooking on week days, unless older one cooks eggs. He likes making breakfast when in the mood.
> 
> HaHa, one kid up, one kid not.  Guess which one?  Yep, the older one.



Good call on the hair appointment!!! I called my salon number today but they haven't updated the outgoing message yet, so guess they aren't ready to take appointments yet. I had heard a rumour she wasn't going to reopen as it was going to be too expensive to do all the shields needed.....she`s just tight!!! Won`t part with a penny, even when she has to. But, hasn`t been shown to be true yet. 

Breakfast sounded nice......






keishashadow said:


> oh boy, good luck
> 
> I finally went to desktop, chrome & got thru via booking a dining ADR.
> 
> august trip (the one mostly likely to cancel) is booked
> 
> then, I get error message for next 2 trips indicating we don’t have valid tix
> 
> we have platinum APHs
> 
> I’ve sent emails, waiting for a chat on app since 7:30 am
> 
> had 3 phones on rapid retail off & on all morning
> 
> DH finally got they at 11:30 am. I’ve been on hold since. Appears it’s taking 2 hours minimum & that’s just to request an IT ticket
> 
> APH  now emerging as a known issue but of a can’t fix it. Appears most popular advice being doled out by WDW is a ‘Helpful’ suggestion to try back again on Wednesday when the AP holders without a confirmed reservation can book   Makes perfect sense to me
> 
> *before anyone else says it:  that would never happen at Universal parks *



Crikey!!!! What a carry on Keisha!!!! 

I had a read over on the Disney boards for folks booking things, or trying to....I feel for them. 

Oh and yes...….completely agree   





Beautiful day here.....warm and sunny with a little breeze. So, we had a change of plans for lunch after the wholesale place and  decided to call two friends to check they were free, and we packed up a picnic to have with them for lunch. It was really nice!!!! She is the best baker I know and her cakes are legendary.....so we had a dessert of sorts too. 

It felt very "in the country" but really just a park around 10 miles away, equal distance from both of us. It was fairly busy, but everyone was being very considerate and kept a fair distance away from everyone else. 

Came in to pm`s from a couple of people from another thread on the boards. One I never read.....it was to let me know a poster who has done a lovely trip report over here on the Universal boards, had written some lovely things about mine.......so thank you @pepperandchips for your lovely comments......they were lovely to read!!! And thanks to the posters who saw them and told me.......

Sitting out in the garden still......we didn`t have dinner as planned as we had such a lovely lunch, so will snack later if we get hungry. I did make Kyle Southern Fried Chicken which he enjoyed. 

Once we go in, will make a pot of tea and find out if there is anything on tv worth watching tonight on tv. Doubt it. Getting a little breezy now, time to go in.......


----------



## pepperandchips

schumigirl said:


> Came in to pm`s from a couple of people from another thread on the boards. One I never read.....it was to let me know a poster who has done a lovely trip report over here on the Universal boards, had written some lovely things about mine.......so thank you @pepperandchips for your lovely comments......they were lovely to read!!! And thanks to the posters who saw them and told me.......


Work has been a nightmare so I haven’t been around much but I always love your reports so much, Carole! It’s really like going on a trip with you and Tom. Of course when people were asking about RPR club I knew just the expert to point them toward  

I hope you are staying well and sane!!!


----------



## schumigirl

pepperandchips said:


> Work has been a nightmare so I haven’t been around much but I always love your reports so much, Carole! It’s really like going on a trip with you and Tom. Of course when people were asking about RPR club I knew just the expert to point them toward
> 
> I hope you are staying well and sane!!!



So good to see you Melinda....

Yes, we`re doing brilliantly thanks.....just getting on with it lol....

Sounds such a busy time for you, hope it eases off soon and life becomes a little normal again......hope you`re both doing well and thank you again, you say such lovely things, I do appreciate it......

Stop by when you can, it`s always lovely to see you.......


----------



## keishashadow

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I just hope we can get our Lightsaber build reservations back at Savi’s, we skipped it last time and the boys really hoped to get them built on a trip later this year, we also had a Brown Derby res. We only have park hopper tickets so I believe we can’t book anything for a few more days anyway.
> 
> The hopper tickets are being refunded also because they aren’t doing hopper when they reopen and a time frame hasn’t been set, we might not even go to Disney this year on any trip if it’s going to be so hard to do so....


Currently, I can’t imagine them safely having the lightsaber build. Very close quarters, rather claustrophobic if truth be told. Would have to do a good cleaning in between groups.  Have done it twice, it’s great for those who love the franchise, otherwise, really wouldn’t bother.  Disney’s toke would be at least 2/3rd less for them but still at 100+ a pop, will still make a profit.

Reservations are still a mess.  Currently, party line is APH with reservations are only permitted 14 days at a time no matter how many different reservations they have on the books.  A big issue for DVC members who tend to visit longer & more often.

Easier to get into the system now but the bug is still there where some only get to reserve a day or three, others just the 1st full trip; but both nowhere near the 14 day period.

August is good, but i’m Actually getting such a disgusted vibe over this, am a hair away from cancelling it entirely and going back to Myrtle Beach the same week.

I’m especially nervous as to getting shut out as we will be there thanksgiving time frame as well as in the fall & my youngest DS doesn’thave current park tix.  Wanted to just pick up 5 day PH for him. 

Disney did tell me they should start selling tix again ‘this summer’ & in same breath suggested I just buy by DS an APH.  Sure, let me go and pick some money off my tree, i’ll BRB.

At the risk of being cheap, already front him a U AP.  Seriously, can’t even make the correct reservations with our WDW APHs, WTH would i buy yet another for him?

Cleansing breath time


----------



## Charade67

Very busy but good day at work today.  Doc I mention that my huge insurance problem has finally been resolved.  You probably heard me screaming all the way from Virginia. I filed away a half inch thick stack of papers on that one issue.

In other good news the last puzzle I ordered has finally arrived. When I ordered it I had no idea that it was going to be shipped from China. It took 7 weeks to get here. I also found out that our new laptop has shipped. 

And a funny today. I got a call from the university bookstore informing me that B had not returned her rental probability and statistics textbook and if she did not return it she would not be able to walk at graduation. They were calling all seniors who had delinquent books.  Two problems - B is not a senior and has never taken probability and statistics. I told the that they had the wrong student. They asked "B" (other middle name) (our common last name)? Nope, wrong student.    I think there are about a half dozen or more students with her first and last name. Thankfully she has a very uncommon middle name. 



Sue M said:


> I hope to get back to DL too, maybe next year. Love going around May 4! Last year we bought the after hours ticket for May 4. They really do go all out. This was before GE opened. But so much going on. Hyperspace Mtn! Was so fun. Mostly adults and many clever costumes. lots had their light sabres! I could have just sat there people watching.


We were fortunate enough to be in one of the first groups to get into Galaxy's Edge. Now I want to go back and see the new Marvel area. 



bobbie68 said:


> I am with you on the haunted stuff Liv and I will stay at the resort while the boys go to HHN.


 I will add you and Liv to our Chicken Club.  Good luck with the house sale and move. I hope your husband is able to find a job soon,



schumigirl said:


> We did see a TM refuse to put a child of maybe around aged 8 on Dr Doom. The mother insisted the kid was going on, kid was crying and saying they didn`t want to, so the TM told the parent in no uncertain terms the child wasn`t being put on. Mother was furious and it wasn`t pretty. It was horrific. Poor kid got no sympathy from the mother.


Many years ago I was at Six Flags Over Georgia and watched as a mom insisted that her young child get on a rollercoaster called The Scream Machine. The child kept protesting, but the mom insisted. The child was in hysterics when the ride ended. I don't understand why some people do that to their kids. 



schumigirl said:


> Pop up tents for fireworks?? Wow.....I`m sure they`ll appeal to some though


Usually about 2 weeks before July 4 the fireworks tents show up in parking lots around the city.  I don't even know if they are sold in regular stores here. I have never paid attention. 



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, little one laughs at my wedding picture, big hair and puffy wedding dress.


 B says she wants to wear my wedding dress someday. I think it will need some modernization first though. 



Sue M said:


> Bathroom getting finished today! Yay. Going to have sealer applied and door hung back up. We’ll be so happy to have our shower back. I’m happy with the way its turned out.


 Yay! A new shower will be nice. 



Lynne G said:


> Fall puzzle as waiting patently for HHN.


Another nice puzzle. 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I just hope we can get our Lightsaber build reservations back at Savi’s, we skipped it last time and the boys really hoped to get them built on a trip later this year, we also had a Brown Derby res. We only have park hopper tickets so I believe we can’t book anything for a few more days anyway.


Brown Derby is dh's favorite. He insists we eat there every time we go to Disney. 


Dh is actually cooking dinner tonight and it looks like it is ready.


----------



## pepperandchips

Came here to respond to the tag, staying for the wedding photos...    miss universal and my universal reporters a lot these days!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Reservations are still a mess.  Currently, party line is APH with reservations are only permitted 14 days at a time no matter how many different reservations they have on the books.  A big issue for DVC members who tend to visit longer & more often.
> 
> Easier to get into the system now but the bug is still there where some only get to reserve a day or three, others just the 1st full trip; but both nowhere near the 14 day period.
> 
> August is good, but i’m Actually getting such a disgusted vibe over this, am a hair away from cancelling it entirely and going back to Myrtle Beach the same week.
> 
> I’m especially nervous as to getting shut out as we will be there thanksgiving time frame as well as in the fall & my youngest DS doesn’thave current park tix.  Wanted to just pick up 5 day PH for him.
> 
> Disney did tell me they should start selling tix again ‘this summer’ & in same breath suggested I just buy by DS an APH.  Sure, let me go and pick some money off my tree, i’ll BRB.
> 
> At the risk of being cheap, already front him a U AP.  Seriously, can’t even make the correct reservations with our WDW APHs, WTH would i buy yet another for him?
> 
> Cleansing breath time




That`ll be a heck of a deep breath you need Janet after the day you`ve had!! 

I can see why you are thinking Myrtle Beach is more appealing than Disney right now......they seem to have very little regard for the folks calling with issues right now!!! Must be so frustrating.....

You need that adult libation I suggested......or two....






Charade67 said:


> And a funny today. I got a call from the university bookstore informing me that B had not returned her rental probability and statistics textbook and if she did not return it she would not be able to walk at graduation. They were calling all seniors who had delinquent books.  Two problems - B is not a senior and has never taken probability and statistics. I told the that they had the wrong student. They asked "B" (other middle name) (our common last name)? Nope, wrong student.    I think there are about a half dozen or more students with her first and last name. Thankfully she has a very uncommon middle name.
> 
> Usually about 2 weeks before July 4 the fireworks tents show up in parking lots around the city.  I don't even know if they are sold in regular stores here. I have never paid attention.
> 
> Dh is actually cooking dinner tonight and it looks like it is ready.




That happened to us again recently...pure mix up on names. We have a double barreled surname, but only use the one name daily and everybody knows us by that name, but legally it`s the latter name. It causes no end of trouble at times, but thankfully it is a very unusual surname and slightly German so any issues are usually dealt with easily. Wasn't a late book though...just a mix up on billing for  new wine order as they were looking for a different surname to what they thought. 

I almost forgot July 4th was coming up....yes, fireworks will be off the grid then. 

Enjoy dinner being cooked for you! 





pepperandchips said:


> Came here to respond to the tag, staying for the wedding photos...    miss universal and my universal reporters a lot these days!



Aww...how lovely!!! You need another trip over to the Dark Side...…..we have cookies.....

I remember your wedding dress..it was stunning and you looked so beautiful in it, and you both looked so happy!!!

Nothing like being the bride for the day.....

I loved our wedding day and Tom helped make it just perfect for me ❤....hard to imagine it was almost 30 years ago!!! Wouldn`t change a thing....





Almost bedtime for us......and so warm for this time of night.....for us anyway. It`s still around 70F...…...going to be a warm one!!! 

Enjoy the rest of your Monday evening.....


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, many that don’t read my name well emailing me at work, address the email to me  as hello to my last name being my first name. Hope all got straightened out with B, Charade. Was a fun puzzle.  I do have a picture of the villains one.  I will try to remember to post it.  It was huge. Now working on a cats in a fun candy store.  

Requested brown butter chicken, with my version of dirty rice, green peppers and tomatoes, and eggs, with some Hawaiian bbq sauce instead of soy sauce. Dinner was served. Now full. Tasty. And you can guess, the sauce was not added until little one had her serving of rice, and she picked out the eggs. No matter, DH ate her left over pickings. Only about a half cup of rice left over.  

AC still being heard. Still oh so humid out, and low tonight is 70F. Ah, the days of Summer, indeed.

Have that marvelous Monday, homies.  Ah yes, and I am with Schumi.  Not much on the tube, but a pot of tea is on.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Do other parks or events have an age limit?



schumigirl said:


> t is horrible at times seeing the kids so upset, you have to wonder about them being there at times. I have no time for the arguement of my kids are fine and enjoy it....but until Universal enforce an age limit it`ll keep getting worse.
> We did see a TM refuse to put a child of maybe around aged 8 on Dr Doom. The mother insisted the kid was going on, kid was crying and saying they didn`t want to, so the TM told the parent in no uncertain terms the child wasn`t being put on. Mother was furious and it wasn`t pretty. It was horrific. Poor kid got no sympathy from the mother.



Just why! Why as a mother would you do that?  Do other parks have age limits?



schumigirl said:


> Now if they`ll start to let us travel beyond our borders and we can go visit my mum and rest of the family



Oh I hope its soon for you. The first time mom and I will be in the same room will next Tuesday at her retirement party. 



keishashadow said:


> park entrance reservations for the days I need for next three vacations.





Sue M said:


> How crazy is it that we have to book park reservations for trips up to Sept 2021?



Wow, thats a little aggressive. Do they know something we dont know.



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I just hope we can get our Lightsaber build reservations back at Savi’s, we skipped it last time and the boys really hoped to get them built on a trip later this year



My boys are Star Wars nerds. They absolutely loved it. Do I think its worth the money? Not even close, but even my husband who is apathetic at best about the franchise was sucked in.



keishashadow said:


> Reservations are still a mess.



Disney has had plenty of time to prepare and even a model in Shanghai to build off of. Arrogance or ignorance or both.



Charade67 said:


> Very busy but good day at work today. Doc I mention that my huge insurance problem has finally been resolved.  You probably heard me screaming all the way from Virginia. I filed away a half inch thick stack of papers on that one issue



Whew, what an ordeal for you, but also what a great feeling of accomplishment now that it is behind you.



Charade67 said:


> Brown Derby is dh's favorite



Only ate at the original once, but they had a Brown Derby East not far from where we grew up that were were very fond of.



Lynne G said:


> Requested brown butter chicken, with my version of dirty rice, green peppers and tomatoes, and eggs, with some Hawaiian bbq sauce instead of soy sauce



I think I am living in the wrong house, we had Dominos.

Horrible day at work today. I turned down a job offer a few months back that I probably should have jumped on. I play it safe way too often. Just keep reminding myself that I work to be able to go on trips and oh yeah and health insurance.

Here's to Tuesday and 4 days left to the weekend. My treadmill calls.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Horrible day at work today


Sorry you had a bad day. Hopefully this is you soon.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Vicki, I hope better days start tomorrow.


----------



## buckeev

Dear Disney, Please get your....ummm...act together.
Signed, 
Everyone

3 hours, 56 minutes 
And, like Keisha noted, only partial results. 
 And now...DVC keeps saying I don’t have a valid reservation. (I do....at least I did....) This is gonna drive me to drink. Where is my Diet DP?


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Hehe, many that don’t read my name well emailing me at work, address the email to me  as hello to my last name being my first name. Hope all got straightened out with B, Charade. Was a fun puzzle.  I do have a picture of the villains one.  I will try to remember to post it.  It was huge. Now working on a cats in a fun candy store.
> 
> Requested brown butter chicken, with my version of dirty rice, green peppers and tomatoes, and eggs, with some Hawaiian bbq sauce instead of soy sauce. Dinner was served. Now full. Tasty. And you can guess, the sauce was not added until little one had her serving of rice, and she picked out the eggs. No matter, DH ate her left over pickings. Only about a half cup of rice left over.
> 
> AC still being heard. Still oh so humid out, and low tonight is 70F. Ah, the days of Summer, indeed.
> 
> Have that marvelous Monday, homies.  Ah yes, and I am with Schumi.  Not much on the tube, but a pot of tea is on.




You had me at Hawaiian bbq sauce!!!! I`m not fond of soy sauce, so I use it very sparingly if the recipe calls for it, I know it`s essential in some dishes, but usually you can get away with a lot less than described. 

Nothing beats a pot of tea. 






Vicki Rickerd said:


> Just why! Why as a mother would you do that?  Do other parks have age limits?
> 
> Oh I hope its soon for you. The first time mom and I will be in the same room will next Tuesday at her retirement party.
> 
> Horrible day at work today. I turned down a job offer a few months back that I probably should have jumped on. I play it safe way too often. Just keep reminding myself that I work to be able to go on trips and oh yeah and health insurance.
> 
> Here's to Tuesday and 4 days left to the weekend. My treadmill calls.





It`s horrible to watch when kids are upset through no fault of their own, and if a ride seems scary, there`s a huge difference between encouraging a child to be a little brave and being downright bullish towards their child. 

Howl O Scream has an advisory saying the event is designed for adults only, they will allow under 18`s, but it is not intended for children under the age of 13. But, again you`ll get the ones that completely disregard this as not applying to them. 

Oh I hope Tuesday is a lot of fun for you and seeing your mum will be lovely I`m sure. 

Sorry you had such a bad day at work...... Hope today is much better for you and the rest of the week passes quickly. I think we can all be too safe at times....something better will be around the corner for you.....enjoy that treadmill.....I`ve heard it can be fun.....lol......







buckeev said:


> Dear Disney, Please get your....ummm...act together.
> Signed,
> Everyone
> 
> 3 hours, 56 minutes
> And, like Keisha noted, only partial results.
> And now...DVC keeps saying I don’t have a valid reservation. (I do....at least I did....) This is gonna drive me to drink. Where is my Diet DP?



That is ridiculous!!! Oh stick to DP......you need a clear head to deal with all of this......

Sending you best wishes buckeev.........





And we have some sunshine and some heat again today........put out the bedding from the spare rooms, just because......we`ve had no guests for a while, but I do like to keep them all fresh. I`m sure they would have been fine......but, not doing much else. 

Already been out a walk. Friend asked us to go walk her dog. She was called out this morning early for her job and we have keys, glad to help where we can. Dog is beautiful......and so loving. 

So, we`re done for the day!!! 

We are in a complete quandry about whether to cancel September or wait and see if the flight ban is lifted........oooh....decisions!!!! Our flight is still showing and hasn`t been cancelled as so many have.......but.....speaking to folks over there and reading about the amount of cases, thought of a 9 hour flight, not sure it would be the best place to go. But, I think I`d honestly prefer them to make the decisions for us......lol......

I was reminded last night that we are luckier than most having been lucky enough to visit so often from the UK and have several more trips planned.......he was right and certainly helped our thoughts speaking to him as he is there in the eye of the storm so to speak. 

But, for today.......we have no idea....... We are lucky enough we can defer our flights till next September,  and for those that need it, they are allowing them to be deferred till 2022.  We already have December and May flights booked for next year, so they would go nicely for next September......

Not letting it get us down though......I`ll move on and decide how to spend all the money we would have spent on that trip......lol......

A little too early for a mid morning pot of tea.......so may go do something houseworky.......










































Have a fabulous Tuesday..........

​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay! it’s a Tuesday, so have some tacos, and do a Taco Bell run for dinner, like Mac does.

I hope Buckeev is still not on hold.  Sending mummy dust that all works out for your mouse trip.  And yes, keep that DP flowing.

Aww, Schumi providing dog walking service. I think you posted a picture of it, and is a beautiful dog. That breed tends to be very friendly.  Was probably nice to get out and walk for you and the dog. Sad that you are in limbo with your September flights.  I do hope you get to go, as it would be nice to get away, even though not the most optimal of times.  For what it’s worth, we go to green, the least restrictive closings, next week.  And I have to say, it will be some time before I spend more than an hour or less inside. I will eat inside some of the restaurants if I go in September.  So far, all is good for my trip, well, other than the rental car could be a much lower price.

So, tea for me, and darn, seems older one and DH like cinnamon buns too. None for my breakfast this morning. Ah, but did pick up Tastykakes, so a two pack of butterscotch crumpets are calling my name, that and a toasted bagel with cream cheese, as the kids bought bagels yesterday, as per my grocery shopping did not get all that was wanted, so kids did a short list grocery run, and yes, all foods little one will eat.

Happily spend this Tuesday safely and with a smile, Oh, and find a taco or two to eat today.

91 the high, with close to that humidity.  It’s going to be hot.  Well, not the sunniest start, as cloudy out, but as with every every stinking day in the 7 day forecast, there’s that you loose, rain for you chances, today. I was not a winner yesterday, but think my chances are higher today, particularly as the temp is in the 90’s now.  Ah those sweating, sweltering felling days of Summer.  And yep, just right inside, with the AC, so hot tea for me.


----------



## keishashadow

Off to take GD to regular pediatric dentist today. Makes me smile, same one I took my boys.  





buckeev said:


> Dear Disney, Please get your....ummm...act together.
> Signed,
> Everyone
> 
> 3 hours, 56 minutes
> And, like Keisha noted, only partial results.
> And now...DVC keeps saying I don’t have a valid reservation. (I do....at least I did....) This is gonna drive me to drink. Where is my Diet DP?


checked one more time last night around 9:30 pm, got all i needed after tinkering hehe with it


----------



## Robo56

Good Tuesday morning Sans family 







Sue M said:


> t’s never fun canceling a vacation. It’s the first time I’ve ever had to. I’m telling myself it’s not canceled just postponed. Sounds better.



So sorry about the trip cancellation. This has been a hard time for a lot of folks. I hope your new trip arrangements can be sorted out.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Just stopping in to wish everyone a Happy Summer Soltice!!! It



Hi Pumpkin 




schumigirl said:


> Hope you have a lovely Sunday and enjoy chatting to your dad today Robo......



I did have a nice chat with him thank you.




schumigirl said:


> We loved Barney in this house!!!!!



One of our granddaughters loved Barney. I have kept her favorite Barney stuffed toy that talks to give her.




schumigirl said:


> StrongWater do the freshly made ginger beer with no fizz.....Lenny gave me his recipe as they do make it all fresh in house....



I had a cocktail at Toothesome Chocolate Emporium called a
“ Chocolate Cherry Mule” . I had to look at the menu again. I remember it had ginger beer in it. The recipe had double chocolate vodka, brandied cherry, ginger beer and chocolate bitters. It was good, but I bet it would be better with the rum.




mckennarose said:


> I have no words! I didn't know children could attend and I'm genuinely shocked. Do they have warnings? Kids can't get into a PG 13 or R movie, yet they can go to HHN?



Like Schumi and Keisha said, there is a information clearly stating the event is not for young children under age 13 if I remember correctly.

I know some parents just want to go and have fun and they are probably horror fans, but babies, toddlers and children in general should not be exposed to that until they are old enough to realize it’s not real.




schumigirl said:


> I love that picture Robo!!!!! Barney is very poular in this house.......
> 
> We can all be big kids anytime.....now I have the Barney songs in my head......lol......
> 
> 
> I’am so glad we took that picture. We had a wonderful time. The TM’s were so sweet. They asked for my phone to take the pic. We have a number of other pics from that trip. I have to say the TM’s at Universal are very special.
> 
> They seemed to be invested in making sure everyone has a wonderful time at the parks.
> 
> 
> You`d like the champagne and rum cocktail......it works fine with prosecco too.......we have tested with both extensively....lol.......



I will for sure give it a try.




keishashadow said:


> Want to share a pic of my dear old Dad , won’t mention it was from the starter marriage lol. Was funny as I was such a tomboy. When it came time to pick out a wedding dress, he made a rare request...look like something out of Gone with the Wind. I did nail the hoop skirt and chantilly lace lol



What a lovely pic of your wedding day. Beautiful bride, beautiful dress, smiling dad. I second The thought......you do look like your dad.
Makes me want to get out the photo album.



keishashadow said:


> Today’s menu: the steaks, corn on cob, green beans, roasted taters, salad, watermelon & need to make one of those giant choc chip cookies in cast iron skillet. Already made regular ones for the mr, who isn’t a fan of the big cookie, warm with ice cream on top. I’ll keep him anyway



Sounds like a delicious meal.




keishashadow said:


> Finally convinced the Mr to do it last year after years of reluctance. I created a monster



LOL....it’s kind of addictive.......all in kidding of course “BLAME MAC”.....LOL.....she is the “TRUE HHN FAN” she taught me well in the art off enjoying HHN to its fullest. RIP public and private tours, Unmasking Horror Tour etc....She is responsible for helping many folks navigate setting up their HHN visit to make sure they have the best experience posssible.




schumigirl said:


> Mr Depp is hard to watch at times for sure...Wonka I couldn`t deal with, but loved him as the famous Capt Jack of course.....he was in a weird one called secret window or something like that....I enjoyed that.



I remember Depp in that movie the “Secret Window”. It was a good movie. Usually I can figure out the plot in those shows pretty easily
This one was kicker till the end.



Charade67 said:


> We had a nice Father's Day lunch at one of our more upscale restaurants. I ate way too much. Later dh and I had an exciting trip to Walmart. We wanted to get a couple of extra phone chargers to take on our trip. I love my iPhone, but don;t understand why Apple doesn't do something about theIr terrible chargers.



Charade sending lots of good wishes that your mom is continuing to improve. So nice to hear you enjoyed a nice Father Day meal out. Have a wonderful time on your upcomimg trip.




bobbie68 said:


> Hello everyone...I hope everyone had a nice Father's Day with all the special people in your life



Bobbie68.....good to see you post. Sounds like the house is coming along nicely.....sending lots of mummy dust that your hubby finds a job in Florida your hoped for destination to live.




schumigirl said:


> Now if they`ll start to let us travel beyond our borders and we can go visit my mum and rest of the family. I`m sure the hotels will be opening soon too if everything else i



I hope they open up soon for you. I know you have been looking forward to a visit with your mum.




Charade67 said:


> The huge problem I have been working on for over a year is finally resolved!!!!!!!!



Yeah!!!!!!!!!




Lynne G said:


> Time for more tea.



Lynne hope you are enjoying a big mug of tea this morning.




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I just hope we can get our Lightsaber build reservations back at Savi’s, we skipped it last time and the boys really hoped to get them built on a trip later this year, we also had a Brown Derby res.



When I was at Batuu last September I had a reservation to build a droid and I canceled it. Just did not know what time I would get there. Then when I arrived I didn’t need it as there was hardly anyone there. I built a droid for my son for Christmas and really enjoyed the experience. Well worth the money.

I looked over at the area were they get in line to build lightsabers and it was not busy at all. I have watched the video on building the lightsabers It looks awesome. Looks well worth the $200.00 plus to have such a nice quality saber for the Star Wars fan.

I also bought him  the Resistance and Sith Holocron and some kyber crystals to go with them. I may or may not have played with those a
bit......

Make sure if you planned to ship any of those items home that Disney has started shipping from the parks again. According to what I have read they are not shipping anything from Parks now.




Vicki Rickerd said:


> Oh I hope its soon for you. The first time mom and I will be in the same room will next Tuesday at her retirement party.



Congratulations to your mom on her retirement. Enjoy your visit to help her celebrate.





buckeev said:


> 3 hours, 56 minutes
> And, like Keisha noted, only partial results.
> And now...DVC keeps saying I don’t have a valid reservation. (I do....at least I did....) This is gonna drive me to drink. Where is my Diet DP?



Wow......hope you are  able to salvage trip plans.





schumigirl said:


> Not letting it get us down though......I`ll move on and decide how to spend all the money we would have spent on that trip......lol......



I hope things are more settled so you can make your trip. Hang on until you know it’s just not going to work. They’re for sure testing a lot more folks in Florida, but from what I can see they are not delineating, those that are positive and not sick, those that are positive and have mild symptoms and those that are very ill in the hospital. So it is skewing the curve.




Lynne G said:


> 91 the high, with close to that humidity.



Sounds like a hot one.




keishashadow said:


> checked one more time last night around 9:30 pm, got all i needed after tinkering hehe with it



I was thinking if you the WDW queen of knowing how to work through the system of tickets, ADR’s, DVC’s etc.....is having trouble there would be no hope for us mere mortals of WDW. Glad to hear with much perseverance you have settled everything.


Mac enjoy your Taco Tuesday.

Tink sending good thoughts and wishes your way.

Sun has finally started coming up this morning supposed to be 82 here. I will take that.

I received the results of MRI.....good news and not so bad news...the MRI did not show the fractures that X-ray showed.......great news, but it showed I have bulging disc on multiple levels......
steroids and other meds are doing the job. I have felt better every day. Walking better, sitting longer.

I feel much better knowing what I’am dealing with and how far to push things in next few weeks.

Trip for July was canceled and did some changing around a little for September. There is always hope. Universal phone folks are so easy and nice to deal with.

I remember my husband telling me that one of his professors in college told the class that Hope was nothing more then despair and desperation. I asked him if anyone stood up and countered him. He said no. As he said this professor was known to give bad grades to those in his class that countered his opinions even though they were straight A students.

So sad that professor did not know that hope is an important component of what dreams are made of.

Scattering lots of mummy dust in the air that HHN 30 happens, as I know everyone here and myself needs that vacation. We will have to see how things go.

There is always hope


To all the Sans family have a wonderful Tuesday.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Robo, hope you do feel better every day, and heal nicely.  At least the MRI gave you a better view of what to do going forward with medications and care.  Mummy healing dust sent.  Sorry to hear of no July trip, but hoping both of us get to enjoy HHN this September, along with Schumi and Mac, and all the other homies too.  And yes, I am enjoying my tea, and hope your HHN mug is full of delicious coffee.


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> Makes me want to get out the photo album.


Go ahead!  Feel free to share


Robo56 said:


> Sounds like a delicious meal.


Not to toot my horn, but it was  have some leftover steak I’m going to slice thin & toss upon salad for dinner 


Robo56 said:


> remember Depp in that movie the “Secret Window”. It was a good movie. Usually I can figure out the plot in those shows pretty easily
> This one was kicker till the end.


Don’t think I’ve ever heard of that one

not a big Leonardo fan but every so often I will watch shutter island again & still shudder, even knowing the plot 



Robo56 said:


> received the results of MRI.....good news and not so bad news...the MRI did not show the fractures that X-ray showed.......great news, but it showed I have bulging disc on multiple levels......
> steroids and other meds are doing the job. I have felt better every day. Walking better, sitting longer.
> 
> I feel much better knowing what I’am dealing with and how far to push things in next few weeks.
> 
> Trip for July was canceled and did some changing around a little for September. There is always hope. Universal phone folks are so easy and nice to deal with


Aw, sorry on both counts. Quick results on the MRI!  Hope ur back feels better soon


Robo56 said:


> Scattering lots of mummy dust in the air that HHN 30 happens, as I know everyone here and myself needs that vacation. We will have to see how things go.


Who wants to chip in for a dump truck of mummy dust? 

Thanks for the Disneyfied vote of confidence. I rarely find myself so thrown for a loop over travel of all things. So silly, but admit I was ready to toss in the towel   They aren’t doing themselves any favors alienating their core base(s), those who would gladly visit even with the cloud of corona hanging over their heads.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 503401
> 
> Yay! it’s a Tuesday, so have some tacos, and do a Taco Bell run for dinner, like Mac does.
> 
> I hope Buckeev is still not on hold.  Sending mummy dust that all works out for your mouse trip.  And yes, keep that DP flowing.
> 
> Aww, Schumi providing dog walking service. I think you posted a picture of it, and is a beautiful dog. That breed tends to be very friendly.  Was probably nice to get out and walk for you and the dog. Sad that you are in limbo with your September flights.  I do hope you get to go, as it would be nice to get away, even though not the most optimal of times.  For what it’s worth, we go to green, the least restrictive closings, next week.  And I have to say, it will be some time before I spend more than an hour or less inside. I will eat inside some of the restaurants if I go in September.  So far, all is good for my trip, well, other than the rental car could be a much lower price.
> 
> So, tea for me, and darn, seems older one and DH like cinnamon buns too. None for my breakfast this morning. Ah, but did pick up Tastykakes, so a two pack of butterscotch crumpets are calling my name, that and a toasted bagel with cream cheese, as the kids bought bagels yesterday, as per my grocery shopping did not get all that was wanted, so kids did a short list grocery run, and yes, all foods little one will eat.
> 
> Happily spend this Tuesday safely and with a smile, Oh, and find a taco or two to eat today.
> 
> 91 the high, with close to that humidity.  It’s going to be hot.  Well, not the sunniest start, as cloudy out, but as with every every stinking day in the 7 day forecast, there’s that you loose, rain for you chances, today. I was not a winner yesterday, but think my chances are higher today, particularly as the temp is in the 90’s now.  Ah those sweating, sweltering felling days of Summer.  And yep, just right inside, with the AC, so hot tea for me.



If ever we were to get a dog it would be a white lab/retriever style.....love them, but we aren`t really animal people at all. I do however, like dogs and would pet them for hours given the chance. 

Oh rental cars shocked even us this year.....when we looked in May for September, it was around $3,000 for our 26 nights.....SUV, so nothing exceptional.....I`d expect a Bugatti Veyron for that!!! That`s almost the cost of two flights, not quite, but getting there. Haven`t looked recently, but I`m sure it`ll come down. Thing is, in all our trips we always have a car, wouldn`t be without one as we like to get around, so it`s always worth it for us. 

Enjoy that tea..........warm here too and very humid!! 






keishashadow said:


> Off to take GD to regular pediatric dentist today. Makes me smile, same one I took my boys.
> 
> View attachment 503418
> 
> 
> checked one more time last night around 9:30 pm, got all i needed after tinkering hehe with it



Excellent news!!!! You certainly deserve it after the day you had.......

Nice pic!!!! 





Robo56 said:


> I did have a nice chat with him thank you.
> 
> One of our granddaughters loved Barney. I have kept her favorite Barney stuffed toy that talks to give her.
> 
> I had a cocktail at Toothesome Chocolate Emporium called a
> “ Chocolate Cherry Mule” . I had to look at the menu again. I remember it had ginger beer in it. The recipe had double chocolate vodka, brandied cherry, ginger beer and chocolate bitters. It was good, but I bet it would be better with the rum.
> 
> Like Schumi and Keisha said, there is a information clearly stating the event is not for young children under age 13 if I remember correctly.
> 
> I know some parents just want to go and have fun and they are probably horror fans, but babies, toddlers and children in general should not be exposed to that until they are old enough to realize it’s not real.
> 
> I will for sure give it a try.
> 
> I remember Depp in that movie the “Secret Window”. It was a good movie. Usually I can figure out the plot in those shows pretty easily
> This one was kicker till the end.
> 
> I hope they open up soon for you. I know you have been looking forward to a visit with your mum.
> 
> I hope things are more settled so you can make your trip. Hang on until you know it’s just not going to work. They’re for sure testing a lot more folks in Florida, but from what I can see they are not delineating, those that are positive and not sick, those that are positive and have mild symptoms and those that are very ill in the hospital. So it is skewing the curve.
> 
> 
> I received the results of MRI.....good news and not so bad news...the MRI did not show the fractures that X-ray showed.......great news, but it showed I have bulging disc on multiple levels......
> steroids and other meds are doing the job. I have felt better every day. Walking better, sitting longer.
> 
> I feel much better knowing what I’am dealing with and how far to push things in next few weeks.
> 
> Trip for July was canceled and did some changing around a little for September. There is always hope. Universal phone folks are so easy and nice to deal with.
> 
> I remember my husband telling me that one of his professors in college told the class that Hope was nothing more then despair and desperation. I asked him if anyone stood up and countered him. He said no. As he said this professor was known to give bad grades to those in his class that countered his opinions even though they were straight A students.
> 
> So sad that professor did not know that hope is an important component of what dreams are made of.
> 
> Scattering lots of mummy dust in the air that HHN 30 happens, as I know everyone here and myself needs that vacation. We will have to see how things go.
> 
> There is always hope




Yes, at least you know what you`re dealing with now Robbie.....and excellent news you are improving every day. You`ll be dancing the night away before you know it.......

Hope your dad is doing ok now, it`s been a rough old year. 

So many lovely cocktails out there......I love cherry flavours but I didn`t like the mix with vodka......i`ll give most cocktails a try though! 

I think we`ve all heard every excuse under the sun for folks bringing young children to HHN....none of them work.....I couldn`t imagine taking a young child there. 

Yes, I`m a big believer in hope.....and if things don`t happen, well, they weren`t supposed to....everything happens for a reason, i`m a firm believer in that. Sorry, your July trip didn`t happen either.....but you should be good in September. 

Mummy dust right back at you Robbie.......






keishashadow said:


> Go ahead!  Feel free to share
> 
> Not to toot my horn, but it was  have some leftover steak I’m going to slice thin & toss upon salad for dinner
> 
> Don’t think I’ve ever heard of that one
> 
> not a big Leonardo fan but every so often I will watch shutter island again & still shudder, even knowing the plot
> 
> 
> Aw, sorry on both counts. Quick results on the MRI!  Hope ur back feels better soon
> 
> Who wants to chip in for a dump truck of mummy dust?
> 
> Thanks for the Disneyfied vote of confidence. I rarely find myself so thrown for a loop over travel of all things. So silly, but admit I was ready to toss in the towel   They aren’t doing themselves any favors alienating their core base(s), those who would gladly visit even with the cloud of corona hanging over their heads.



Toot your horn all you like Keisha.....I love steak like that!!! 

Secret Window is an unusual movie for Depp. I wasn`t sure at first, but had to watch it to the bitter end.....you`ll watch it once and that`s enough, but decent. I`ve never made it to even half way through Shutter Island......not a Leo fan at all so maybe that was the reason.....Tom watched it and I think he liked it......I think it must be similar to the one you`re trying to get through.....only I gave up.....lol

Knew you`d beat them at their own game!!!! Yes, you`d think it could be so much easier.......







Boiling hot here and so humid........

It`s just after 8pm and we have just over 82F...........been out in the garden most of the afternoon. It is lovely.......had the barbecue out and dinner was just a little selection of nibbly stuff......tried a new sausage the butcher made up.....bacon and maple syrup....they were delicious!!! Spicy pork chops and some chicken skewers, made up some spicy and fruity cous cous and easy dinner.....

BUT.........hair salons will open up July 4th!!!!  Our Boris made the happy announcement today!

Pubs, hotels and restaurants too, but more interested in the hair salons!!! I`m curious to see how the owner of the one I use handles it......if she doesn`t reopen I`ll have to find another salon. We have another 2 in our village, but never been keen on them. May go further afield. I do need it cut as it is again, half way down my back! Too long. 

We have had a few other restrictions lifted too, but still no travelling to Scotland yet. Hopefully soon. 

Still sitting outside with a pimms and lemonade and enjoying a little sea breeze that has just started.......not really cooling us down though. 

Sending lots of good wishes to folks who need it right now.....


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Thanks everyone for the words of encouragement. Today was better. I really like what I do. 2 days til Friday!



schumigirl said:


> We are in a complete quandry about whether to cancel September or wait and see if the flight ban is lifted..



You still have some time. The way states have been spiking, you have to think it has to go down soon. I dont have many worries about the park, but having to fly down and uber to the park has causes a little pause.



Robo56 said:


> I know some parents just want to go and have fun and they are probably horror fans, but babies, toddlers and children in general should not be exposed to that until they are old enough to realize it’s not real.



Have to think the parents would have a much better time if they used a babysitter.



Robo56 said:


> steroids and other meds are doing the job. I have felt better every day. Walking better, sitting longer.



Yay for your progress. The bulging discs suck but at least you know now and can make a plan of attack.




schumigirl said:


> Oh rental cars shocked even us this year..



So much has gone up this year. I tend to think there are going to be deals with less visitors this year.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> not a Leo fan at all so maybe that was the reason.....Tom watched it and I think he liked it......I think it must be similar to the one you`re trying to get through.....only I gave up.....lol


Can’t say I’m a huge fan either, I’d let him on the raft tho


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody  

Sorry I haven't been posting lately....I've been busy with work and life in general has been hectic.  I try to keep up mostly but dang today I discovered that I was 20 pages behind  probably because I worked 7 days straight and didn't have time to read.

The kids are doing well...Trey is due for a promotion in the fall and Danielle is now the sole owner of the pizza place since her partner sadly passed away last month after a hard fought battle with cancer. 

We do have a trip to PCB planned for July and hopefully we will make it ...one of the workers at the pizza place tested positive for Covid and both Danielle and Trey had to be tested this week.  The results should be back tomorrow and if either one tests positive the trip is off since it's less than 2 weeks until our vacation.  It would also mean that we would have to shut down the restaurant for that time plus we all would have to be in quarantine...  I doubt either one has it since they aren't showing any symptoms and they have taken every precaution by keeping the dining room closed since March, being open only for takeout and delivery, enhanced cleaning and requiring all employees to wear a mask.

It's weird not to be planning a September trip for HHN...we've been going almost every year since 2010.  I think we only missed 2012 but I still visited the parks that year.  I just can't see myself wearing a mask in the Florida heat all day.  I'll just have to enjoy the parks vicariously through all of my homies going to HHN.

Thanks to Carole and Robo for the shoutouts  I'm doing much better now and almost back to normal.

Hi to mac, keisha, Lynne, monyk, Sue, Charade, pumpkin, Bobbie, kfish, McRose, disneylife, buckeev, Vicki, Elsa, and all the sans family reading along ...sending healing thoughts to all who need them and hope everyone has a wonderful week


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  A Tink post!  Hope both kids have a negative result.  Scary times, indeed.  I hope vacation is a go, as working a full week, no wonder you are busy.   Take care, rest those feet, and all stay safe and happy.  

So hot feeling, a nice iced adult beverage for me. Chilling, and screen watching as all were too hot to have dinner, so all just snacked. Not a rain loser so far today. Hoping the Wednesday camel keeps that rain at bay. Once the clouds parted later in the morning, ooh that afternoon sun was oh so melting.

Like a totally rockin’ Tuesday night to all the homies.

And yes, Keisha a huge truckload of mummy dust headed to Universal so that HHN is a go.  I am still going, regardless, but am hoping to join a private tour one night, and having some Autumn scary fun.


----------



## Charade67

Quick late night post.  I met the new cat sitter today. I think I am going to like her. Caspian seemed to. I learned 2 interesting things about her today. 1. She used to work with one of my closest friends. 2. She has a son who plays in the NFL.



Lynne G said:


> Was a fun puzzle. I do have a picture of the villains one. I will try to remember to post it. It was huge. Now working on a cats in a fun candy store.


 We are working on a cat puzzle too. Just one cat. A big one. 



Vicki Rickerd said:


> Horrible day at work today.


Hope it got better. 



schumigirl said:


> We are in a complete quandry about whether to cancel September or wait and see if the flight ban is lifted......


Hope you are able yo keep the September trip. 



Robo56 said:


> Charade sending lots of good wishes that your mom is continuing to improve. So nice to hear you enjoyed a nice Father Day meal out. Have a wonderful time on your upcomimg trip.


 Thanks Robo. 



Robo56 said:


> I received the results of MRI.....good news and not so bad news...the MRI did not show the fractures that X-ray showed.......great news, but it showed I have bulging disc on multiple levels......
> steroids and other meds are doing the job. I have felt better every day. Walking better, sitting longer.


Prayers for quick healing. 



schumigirl said:


> Oh rental cars shocked even us this year.....when we looked in May for September, it was around $3,000 for our 26 nights.....SUV, so nothing exceptional....


Yikes! Maybe prices will come down before September. 



tink1957 said:


> one of the workers at the pizza place tested positive for Covid and both Danielle and Trey had to be tested this week. The results should be back tomorrow and if either one tests positive the trip is off since it's less than 2 weeks until our vacation.


Prayers for negative results. 

Gotta get some sleep. I can barely keep my eyes open.


----------



## Sue M

Oooo so busy!  Lots of posts to catch up on.
Yay I survived shopping trip with youngest lol! Apparently I have old lady taste but she found a few things at Banana Republic with 40% off.
I think she says things just to make me twitch!
Then we had lunch at Chipotle.

Lynne it was very nice having my shower back this morning yes! And yay you’re getting a hair cut on Canada Day!

Keisha what a mess yesterday was. I don’t know why wdw can’t do better. Bet lots of people felt like I’m glad I am rebooking Aug. possibly Nov will decide to do Universal. Can’t deal with all this. I hope you get this resolved.

DisneyLife we had Brown Derby lunch ADR!  I love the Cobb Salad. Hope you get the Sabres built!

Schumi some diet brands are using alternative to the yucky aspartame. Much better I’m not much of a pop drinker but sometimes I want one. I prefer the regular drinks too but my condition doesn’t allow it, not that I’m not above cheating occasionally
It was wonderful having my bathroom back this morning!

Keisha yes just buy another AP sheesh. Cheap! No. The wdw APs are over $1100 for out of state. And not dvc member. It’s ridiculous. Since they had that major AP price hike I stopped buying AP. I don’t know why they make non residents who live furthest away buy the top tier AP.

Charade you had quite the day! Why yes I think I did hear your scream! 
I did see GE at DL it just wasn’t the same May trip. I think it was November when we saw GE. 
Wish I was going back to DL sooner. But I’ll wait a year.

I’ve had name mix ups too, with me and my sister-in-law. We are both Susan’s and we have the same last name being married to brothers. When I first moved here, my first job, the boss hiring me lost my phone number so looked it up and phoned my sister in laws number thinking it was me to offer me the job!

Lynne many people get mixed up and call me my last name. Or when you’re on the phone reserving something they ask last name so I give it. Then they say ok now what’s your last name! 

Vicki how nice. Enjoy your moms retirement party. 
Hope things get better at work for you.

Buckeev and this is why I am changing both my reservations for wdw this year. I can’t believe this. Wdw is one hot mess.

Schumi I sure know how you’re feeling with Florida. It is so hard. I’ve never had to cancel a vacay before. But Aug 1 is coming so soon, our latest border closure is till July 21, under 2 weeks before we were due to leave. And in my heart of hearts looking at the virus spiraling out of control I doubt our border will open then. 
I haven’t canceled Dec yet. Always hoping.

Lynne well done NY! Your Cuomo has done a great job. 
Love your Taco meme! Hope you’re enjoying your Tastykakes! An east coast friend gave me some once so I could see what everyone was talking about! 
Hope your not melting in that heat and humidity!

Keisha lol that dog!! Glad you finally got what you wanted for wdw. What an ordeal.

Robo that drink at Toothsome sounds good. 
Horror nights lol. I can’t even go and I know it’s not real lol.

Glad you got the MRI results and no fractures. What are they doing for bulging disc? Glad the meds are helping and you’re feeling better every day. 
What a horrible thing for a professor to say!  And to not allow for any opinions, doesn’t sound like he was a good teacher. We all need Hope 

Keisha I’ll chip in! Maybe even a boat load of mummy dust. And Pixie dust! 
You’re right, Disney not doing well and alienating their core. If we are finding all this too much I can’t imagine how a newbie will cope.

Schumi we love labs. They are the best dogs ever. Such big hearts. We’ve had 2. Our first was a yellow boy. Then we had a white female. I miss them both terribly.
Yikes on the rental cars. That’s expensive for sure. And on top of that the parking fees. We only had a couple of excursions out last trip and Uber worked well for us.
I don’t know how much we’d be going out if we go in Nov/Dec with Covid out there. I’d trust the strict protocol Universal has. But outside who knows. And I’d dearly love to go to Hot & Juicy!  
I hope your rental goes down. 


Sitting outside with a sea breeze sounds lovely! And yay for haircut!

Vicki glad to hear today was better. Politics everywhere. We had them at my paddle club even! We called them paddletics. 

Hi Tink! Hope Trey gets his promotion! That’s sad about Danielles partner. And scary about Covid. I hope the tests come back negative. 
I know how you feel, it will feel very odd for my daughter and I not to go on our usual vacation to the parks.

Well look at that, already 9:30 here and still light. It’s been a soso day weather wise here.  Cloudy with sporadic rain. A good day to go clothing shopping with dd. Even if she’s the pickiest person around for clothes. Sheesh!

I don’t even know what the weather will be tomorrow. I want to do some housework since work on bathroom is done. And have to go to Apple Store because I think my iPad battery is shot. Yuck. Maybe I’ll do that first and get in early before the crowds.

Get that camel ready Lynne!


----------



## Sue M

Charade yay you found a good cat sitter and Caspian liked her. Cats can be so fickle. 
We used to laugh, our cat would find the one person in the room who didn’t like cats and sit on them. Strange creatures.


----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## schumigirl

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Thanks everyone for the words of encouragement. Today was better. I really like what I do and all, sometimes the office politics just get a little much for me. 2 days til Friday!
> 
> You still have some time. The way states have been spiking, you have to think it has to go down soon. I dont have many worries about the park, but having to fly down and uber to the park has causes a little pause.




One thing I have never missed about work is office politics. No time for nonsense like that and all that goes with it.....

It`s one of those things that is so unpredictable. Germany went back into lockdown after things opened up few weeks ago....so who knows. 

I can`t worry anymore......I genuinely do believe if we don`t go, we`re not meant to go.......

Hope today is another good day........







keishashadow said:


> Can’t say I’m a huge fan either, I’d let him on the raft tho




lol.....yes, I would too!! 






tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Sorry I haven't been posting lately....I've been busy with work and life in general has been hectic.  I try to keep up mostly but dang today I discovered that I was 20 pages behind  probably because I worked 7 days straight and didn't have time to read.
> 
> The kids are doing well...Trey is due for a promotion in the fall and Danielle is now the sole owner of the pizza place since her partner sadly passed away last month after a hard fought battle with cancer.
> 
> We do have a trip to PCB planned for July and hopefully we will make it ...one of the workers at the pizza place tested positive for Covid and both Danielle and Trey had to be tested this week.  The results should be back tomorrow and if either one tests positive the trip is off since it's less than 2 weeks until our vacation.  It would also mean that we would have to shut down the restaurant for that time plus we all would have to be in quarantine...  I doubt either one has it since they aren't showing any symptoms and they have taken every precaution by keeping the dining room closed since March, being open only for takeout and delivery, enhanced cleaning and requiring all employees to wear a mask.
> 
> It's weird not to be planning a September trip for HHN...we've been going almost every year since 2010.  I think we only missed 2012 but I still visited the parks that year.  I just can't see myself wearing a mask in the Florida heat all day.  I'll just have to enjoy the parks vicariously through all of my homies going to HHN.
> 
> Thanks to Carole and Robo for the shoutouts  I'm doing much better now and almost back to normal.
> 
> Hi to mac, keisha, Lynne, monyk, Sue, Charade, pumpkin, Bobbie, kfish, McRose, disneylife, buckeev, Vicki, Elsa, and all the sans family reading along ...sending healing thoughts to all who need them and hope everyone has a wonderful week




Hello my friend.....so good to see you post again.....you have been missed!!! 

I`m so sorry Danielles`s partner passed away. Can`t have been easy to deal with. And as always best wishes to her with the business. And well done to Trey.......

Truly hope they are both negative, I think if anyone deserves a trip right now, it`s you and your family. You`ve had a lot to deal with. 

I think it was 2012 we missed HHN due to Kyle having back surgery. We went in July that year.......but we did miss HHN a lot!!! Next year Vicki.......we`ll all be back again!!! 

Glad you`re doing much better and I`ll pop off an email for a proper catch up on things!!!  Take care and say hi to the kids from me.....







Charade67 said:


> Quick late night post.  I met the new cat sitter today. I think I am going to like her. Caspian seemed to. I learned 2 interesting things about her today. 1. She used to work with one of my closest friends. 2. She has a son who plays in the NFL.
> 
> Hope you are able yo keep the September trip.
> 
> Yikes! Maybe prices will come down before September.



It`s a small world sometimes. Gald you`re happy with the cat lady. 

Yep, we`ll just have to wait and see. I`m sure the prices will come down.  We do pay a lot more for rental cars coming from the UK it seems, but that does seem a little over the top. Half that would be expected. 








Sue M said:


> Oooo so busy!  Lots of posts to catch up on.
> Yay I survived shopping trip with youngest lol! Apparently I have old lady taste but she found a few things at Banana Republic with 40% off.
> I think she says things just to make me twitch!
> Then we had lunch at Chipotle.
> 
> Schumi some diet brands are using alternative to the yucky aspartame. Much better I’m not much of a pop drinker but sometimes I want one. I prefer the regular drinks too but my condition doesn’t allow it, not that I’m not above cheating occasionally
> It was wonderful having my bathroom back this morning!
> 
> Schumi I sure know how you’re feeling with Florida. It is so hard. I’ve never had to cancel a vacay before. But Aug 1 is coming so soon, our latest border closure is till July 21, under 2 weeks before we were due to leave. And in my heart of hearts looking at the virus spiraling out of control I doubt our border will open then.
> I haven’t canceled Dec yet. Always hoping.
> 
> Schumi we love labs. They are the best dogs ever. Such big hearts. We’ve had 2. Our first was a yellow boy. Then we had a white female. I miss them both terribly.
> Yikes on the rental cars. That’s expensive for sure. And on top of that the parking fees. We only had a couple of excursions out last trip and Uber worked well for us.
> I don’t know how much we’d be going out if we go in Nov/Dec with Covid out there. I’d trust the strict protocol Universal has. But outside who knows. And I’d dearly love to go to Hot & Juicy!
> I hope your rental goes down.
> 
> Well look at that, already 9:30 here and still light. It’s been a soso day weather wise here.  Cloudy with sporadic rain. A good day to go clothing shopping with dd. Even if she’s the pickiest person around for clothes. Sheesh!
> 
> I don’t even know what the weather will be tomorrow. I want to do some housework since work on bathroom is done. And have to go to Apple Store because I think my iPad battery is shot. Yuck. Maybe I’ll do that first and get in early before the crowds.
> 
> Get that camel ready Lynne!




Glad you survived the shopping expedition!!! I was always thankful Kyle couldn`t care less about brand names, he`s still the same today....so very easy to shop with or for.  

Yes, I don`t drink a lot of sodas, but I do like a diet pepsi now and again.....I tend to drink more of in America. Gotta love that nasty corn syrup stuff!!!! 

Glad the shower is up and running. I completely understand why the border is still closed, it makes sense. I also understand the flight ban for us. Now it looks like Europe is going to ban Americans coming this way.....not the UK, but mainland Europe. Not sure if it`s a tit for tat move......it is unsettling to see the numbers. 

We wouldn`t be without a car there, so it is an essential for us, whatever the cost. We go around so much offsite, and we like the freedom it gives us to wake up and decide we`ll drive to St Augustine for the day or nip out to Publix when  we want. Never used Uber and if we need a car we use the ODC. So convenient. 

Yes, Hot n Juicy will be on our list for whenever we next make it!!! 

It doesn`t really ever get completely dark here right now. But, the next few weeks will see it being less light at night around 10.30ish.....Kyle is over the moon as it means he can get imaging with the telescope again. He loves the dark nights for that. 

Good luck at the Apple store.......getting in early is definitely the key!!





We have to be in the 80`s F today........cannot wait!!!! We plan to spend the day in the garden doing not much. We have a delivery of wine coming this morning again.......darn those offers they call us up with!!!! Hard to resist sometime. 

Tom does need to nip out for a few bits and pieces.....we are out of Ice. And some salad stuff.....

Not much to say about today........will go find some sunscreen as I`m going to need it.......that is a smell that reminds us of Orlando......

Food today is barbecue style.......if it can`t be cooked on the grill, it`s not getting cooked!!! I`ll just do the sides......











































Have a wonderful Wednesday...........
​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, that hump of a day, Wednesday is here.  And camel is looking spiffy with the reminder.  And like Agavegirl said, two more sleeps and ooh la la, a Friday.  Week is going fast, and so is the month of June.  

And yay!  With the start of July, Canada celebrates the day, and a few days later, the USA celebrates too.  In between those dates, my oldest, and only nephew has a birthday.  Lots of reasons to be happy next week!

So, with a tea cup in my hand, and another not so sunny start to our Wednesday.  No matter, those clouds will scatter enough that by mid morning, the sun will return, and a hot day will be in the books as we end the day.  

Sue, glad you have a working shower you have now enjoyed. And NY person is Kfish, not me. Though I am in the large state just below her state. As also along the NE corridor train route, so getting to NYC is a quick enough train ride. But with the virus still a scary thought, no trips are most likely going to happen this Summer. I hope our borders open for you soon, and I agree, with the mouse being so difficult to plan to get there, I am waiting until at least next year to visit. I have never had a mouse AP, and never spent enough days and I can save some money and get military tickets. I have had an USO AP for years now. Much better use of that pass, as I spend more time in the Dark Side parks, and enjoy the hotels there. And even as an also not FLA resident, Universal’s AP seemed the right choice. 

Great your cat sitter may work out for you, Charade.  Small world sometimes, but glad the cat liked her.  Yeah, my DH is severely allergic to cat dander, and whenever we go to a home that has a cat, most of the time the cat goes to him.  I swear they know.  While I have had cats when I was growing up, having them in my married life, nope. When we got married, and in our home, I said I was getting two cats.  His response got a hey, that was a deal breaker had I known before we got married. LOL. As he is not allergic to dog danger, two yellow lab puppies arrived. After having a boxer following those labs, DH is eager to have a chocolate or black lab.  Whenever we get one, color is not what I look for, the dog’s faces and demeanor is more my choice.  And so far, the dogs we had were great, loving, kind dogs.   

Ah, it is past the what for breakfast time, as hungry. Maybe older one will make some waffles. Yeah, that may be my late breakfast. Off to see what the kitchen has to say, as to what looks good to eat. 


Wonderful Wednesday to all the homies.  Stay happy, safe, healthy and hydrated


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 503723
> Ah yes, that hump of a day, Wednesday is here.  And camel is looking spiffy with the reminder.  And like Agavegirl said, two more sleeps and ooh la la, a Friday.  Week is going fast, and so is the month of June.
> 
> And yay!  With the start of July, Canada celebrates the day, and a few days later, the USA celebrates too.  In between those dates, my oldest, and only nephew has a birthday.  Lots of reasons to be happy next week!
> 
> So, with a tea cup in my hand, and another not so sunny start to our Wednesday.  No matter, those clouds will scatter enough that by mid morning, the sun will return, and a hot day will be in the books as we end the day.
> 
> Sue, glad you have a working shower you have now enjoyed. And NY person is Kfish, not me. Though I am in the large state just below her state. As also along the NE corridor train route, so getting to NYC is a quick enough train ride. But with the virus still a scary thought, no trips are most likely going to happen this Summer. I hope our borders open for you soon, and I agree, with the mouse being so difficult to plan to get there, I am waiting until at least next year to visit. I have never had a mouse AP, and never spent enough days and I can save some money and get military tickets. I have had an USO AP for years now. Much better use of that pass, as I spend more time in the Dark Side parks, and enjoy the hotels there. And even as an also not FLA resident, Universal’s AP seemed the right choice.
> 
> Great your cat sitter may work out for you, Charade.  Small world sometimes, but glad the cat liked her.  Yeah, my DH is severely allergic to cat dander, and whenever we go to a home that has a cat, most of the time the cat goes to him.  I swear they know.  While I have had cats when I was growing up, having them in my married life, nope. When we got married, and in our home, I said I was getting two cats.  His response got a hey, that was a deal breaker had I known before we got married. LOL. As he is not allergic to dog danger, two yellow lab puppies arrived. After having a boxer following those labs, DH is eager to have a chocolate or black lab.  Whenever we get one, color is not what I look for, the dog’s faces and demeanor is more my choice.  And so far, the dogs we had were great, loving, kind dogs.
> 
> Ah, it is past the what for breakfast time, as hungry. Maybe older one will make some waffles. Yeah, that may be my late breakfast. Off to see what the kitchen has to say, as to what looks good to eat.
> 
> 
> Wonderful Wednesday to all the homies.  Stay happy, safe, healthy and hydrated




Waffles and tea sound excellent Lynne......perfect start to the day.....



Baking hot here.......in for some shade and prepare some sides to go with lunch.......


----------



## keishashadow

Humpty hump day!  Trying to work up the necessary enthusiasm to groom & bathe my pooch today.  It’s 50-50 at this point 



tink1957 said:


> The kids are doing well...Trey is due for a promotion in the fall and Danielle is now the sole owner of the pizza place since her partner sadly passed away last month after a hard fought battle with cancer.


Aw, but you must be so proud.  You’ve done a great job with them!  Thought of you when I came across the husky meme 





tink1957 said:


> We do have a trip to PCB planned for July and hopefully we will make it ...one of the workers at the pizza place tested positive for Covid and both Danielle and Trey had to be tested this week. The results should be back tomorrow and if either one tests positive the trip is off since it's less than 2 weeks until our vacation


Ugh, good luck, nobody wants to “pass” that test.  Did they get the new ones or the brain massage ones with the incredibly long swab?


Charade67 said:


> 2. She has a son who plays in the NFL.


And she works as a cat sitter? Lol.  Love to read the stories of the kids who make it & then gift Mom with a new house/car to show their appreciation

Nice you did find a cat sitter though, not an easy thing.  


Sue M said:


> yes just buy another AP sheesh. Cheap! No. The wdw APs are over $1100 for out of state. And not dvc member. It’s ridiculous. Since they had that major AP price hike I stopped buying AP. I don’t know why they make non residents who live furthest away buy the top tier AP.


Well, DVC shut down the purchase of APs lol

Supposedly, today WDW will permit people to add tix to resort only rooms wherein they become packages (much more restrictive cancellation periods usually).  No idea how that will play out for those who only need tix for one person in group.  Will let others sit on the phone today to get those details & share lol


Sue M said:


> Lynne well done NY! Your Cuomo has done a great job.


He’s all ours now .  Always liked him, moreso now.  Miss his daily, soothing, ‘fireside’ chats.  


Sue M said:


> Keisha lol that dog!! Glad you finally got what you wanted for wdw. What an ordeal.


A molehill but it seems a mountain when there are few other distractions 


Sue M said:


> You’re right, Disney not doing well and alienating their core. If we are finding all this too much I can’t imagine how a newbie will cope


Believe that is theIr ultimate goal...have people cancel after they get sick of jumping thru hoops.  

What’s making me nervous is, based upon my reading threads yesterday, approx 20% of disgruntled posters are stating they have had it and are heading to Universal for their first trips back to Orlando.

Selfishly, really don’t want to see park attendance there rise to the point where you need a reservation to enter the parks to comply with social distancing.


schumigirl said:


> I can`t worry anymore......I genuinely do believe if we don`t go, we`re not meant to go


Wish i could adjust my mindset to that but i’ve always been late to the party lol. 


Lynne G said:


> And yay! With the start of July, Canada celebrates the day, and a few days later, the USA celebrates too. In between those dates, my oldest, and only nephew has a birthday. Lots of reasons to be happy next week!


Enjoy, Gotta look for any reason to celebrate these days


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Humpty hump day!  Trying to work up the necessary enthusiasm to groom & bathe my pooch today.  It’s 50-50 at this point
> View attachment 503729
> 
> Aw, but you must be so proud.  You’ve done a great job with them!  Thought of you when I came across the husky meme
> Ugh, good luck, nobody wants to “pass” that test.  Did they get the new ones or the brain massage ones with the incredibly long swab?
> 
> And she works as a cat sitter? Lol.  Love to read the stories of the kids who make it & then gift Mom with a new house/car to show their appreciation
> 
> Nice you did find a cat sitter though, not an easy thing.
> 
> Well, DVC shut down the purchase of APs lol
> 
> Supposedly, today WDW will permit people to add tix to resort only rooms wherein they become packages (much more restrictive cancellation periods usually).  No idea how that will play out for those who only need tix for one person in group.  Will let others sit on the phone today to get those details & share lol
> 
> He’s all ours now .  Always liked him, moreso now.  Miss his daily, soothing, ‘fireside’ chats.
> 
> A molehill but it seems a mountain when there are few other distractions
> 
> Believe that is theIr ultimate goal...have people cancel after they get sick of jumping thru hoops.
> 
> What’s making me nervous is, based upon my reading threads yesterday, approx 20% of disgruntled posters are stating they have had it and are heading to Universal for their first trips back to Orlando.
> 
> Selfishly, really don’t want to see park attendance there rise to the point where you need a reservation to enter the parks to comply with social distancing.
> 
> Wish i could adjust my mindset to that but i’ve always been late to the party lol.
> 
> Enjoy, Gotta look for any reason to celebrate these days



lol......so funny Janet!!! I’m in!!!

I just get to a point my brain says no more. Had a conversation with a friend a few days who is freaking out over her daughter going back to work in August. She is a world class worrier!!! It’s hard some days for sure.......And as we’ve said before, if It‘s your nature to worry, you can’t really change that. Yes, we need to celebrate where we can........I’m celebrating right now......lol.....er, it’s Wednesday........




Yes, wine arrived much earlier than expected......and one was a bottle Tom had been trying to get for a while.......so we opened it at lunch and it’s just ready to pour now........lovely!!

We have 86F here today........it is boiling!!! But there is a lovely little breeze to offset the heat. Sitting in the shade in the gazebo......but plenty of air goes through it.........

Too early for food, but all sides are made up so just need to put them out when Tom is cooking. Just us today......which is nice too.

I am guilty of nibbling though when having a glass of wine......we have sour cream and onion chips and a sour cream and onion dip.......that works!!!

So, yes, loving this sunshine and heat.........

Hope all are good.......


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 











Lynne G said:


> Oh Robo, hope you do feel better every day, and heal nicely. At least the MRI gave you a better view of what to do going forward with medications and care. Mummy healing dust sent. Sorry to hear of no July trip, but hoping both of us get to enjoy HHN this September, along with Schumi and Mac, and all the other homies too. And yes, I am enjoying my tea, and hope your HHN mug is full of delicious coffee.



Morning Lynne  my HHN mug is full of coffee this morning. Yes, lots of mummy dust being sprinkled in truck loads to make sure everyone is going to be able to keep their trip plans to Universal for HHN. Thank you for your healing mummy dust.




keishashadow said:


> Who wants to chip in for a dump truck of mummy dust?
> 
> 
> I will.......
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Disneyfied vote of confidence. I rarely find myself so thrown for a loop over travel of all things. So silly, but admit I was ready to toss in the towel They aren’t doing themselves any favors alienating their core base(s), those who would gladly visit even with the cloud of corona hanging over their heads.



Stock holders are not very happy with how they are handling things either. All agreed shut down needed to take place, but they should have used that time to figure out how to open slowly and figure out a system to help people settle canceled reservations and had a system worked out for those who needed rebook.




schumigirl said:


> Oh rental cars shocked even us this year.....when we looked in May for September, it was around $3,000 for our 26 nights.....SUV, so nothing exceptional.....I`d expect a Bugatti Veyron for that!!! That`s almost the cost of two flights, not quite, but getting there. Haven`t looked recently, but I`m sure it`ll come down. Thing is, in all our trips we always have a car, wouldn`t be without one as we like to get around, so it`s always worth it for us.



Wow......that’s a lot for a car rental.





schumigirl said:


> Yes, I`m a big believer in hope.....and if things don`t happen, well, they weren`t supposed to....everything happens for a reason, i`m a firm believer in that. Sorry, your July trip didn`t happen either.....but you should be good in September.
> 
> Mummy dust right back at you Robbie.......



I agree if it’s meant to be it is......will look forward to a September and see what happens. 

Have a lovely day in your garden enjoying your warm temperatures.



schumigirl said:


> BUT.........hair salons will open up July 4th!!!!  Our Boris made the happy announcement today!



Great news.....I know you are looking forward to your salon visit.




Vicki Rickerd said:


> Have to think the parents would have a much better time if they used a babysitter.



I know.




tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody



Hello Tink  great to see you post. You have been missed here. I hope that the Covid tests come back negative and your trip goes as planned. Sorry to hear about your daughters partner in business passing. Great news on Treys promotion. Hope things are settling down for you now and you are feeling better. That’s a long stretch of days to work in a roll. Take care




Lynne G said:


> huge truckload of mummy dust headed to Universal so that HHN is a go. I am still going, regardless, but am hoping to join a private tour one night, and having some Autumn scary fun.



I think at this point I would probably go regardless too. The vacation will do a world of good for sure.




Charade67 said:


> t the new cat sitter today. I think I am going to like her. Caspian seemed to. I learned 2 interesting things about her today. 1. She used to work with one of my closest friends. 2. She has a son who plays in the NFL.



Great on the news of finding a new cat sitter. Hopefully her son is helping her enjoy a comfortable life being an NFL player. A couple of years ago while I was at Mall Millenia an NFL player was in Louis Vuitton showering his mom with gifts.




Charade67 said:


> Prayers for quick healing.



Thank you.......hope your mom is doing well.




Sue M said:


> It was wonderful having my bathroom back this morning!



Glad to hear your bathroom is all done.




Sue M said:


> I’ve had name mix ups too, with me and my sister-in-law. We are both Susan’s and we have the same last name being married to brothers. When I first moved here, my first job, the boss hiring me lost my phone number so looked it up and phoned my sister in laws number thinking it was me to offer me the job!



Small world.....my sister-in-law and I have the same initials. Same first name, of course same last name and our middle names are different, but both start with L.

She told be a few years ago when they still lived in Indy that she received a call from a well know OBGYNs accounting office telling her she was delinquent on paying her bill after her hysterectomy operation. She told the office they had the wrong person (the person they were wanting to talk to had same name as sister-in-law) and thank you very much, but she still had her uterus. 



Sue M said:


> Glad you got the MRI results and no fractures. What are they doing for bulging disc? Glad the meds are helping and you’re feeling better every day.



Steroids and other meds, rest and PT.



keishashadow said:


> What’s making me nervous is, based upon my reading threads yesterday, approx 20% of disgruntled posters are stating they have had it and are heading to Universal for their first trips back to Orlando.
> 
> Selfishly, really don’t want to see park attendance there rise to the point where you need a reservation to enter the parks to comply with social distancing.



I know I saw those comments on the boards too of folks who said they were extremely upset with Disney and would vacation at Universal instead. Will see what happens. 


Sun is shinning this morning and high supposed to be 82. Looks like it’s going to be a beautiful day. I’am going to set out in the sun a little.


Have a great Wednesday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, good to hear from you, and hope your healing is going well.  Yay, for HHN mug full of coffee.  Take care, and enjoy your Wednesday.  

Schumi, yep hot here, as full sun mid morning as predicted. Nice you go your wine delivered and enjoying some delicious wine.

Yeah, ready for some lunch soon.


----------



## bobbie68

Good morning....quick stop in to say hello!! Brian and I are working on staging the house today we have a few more rooms to go. Hoping to have the professional photographer in a week or so. The teens are both working from 3-10 so we won't be interrupted.

Weather here is humid and cloudy. Burgers and macaroni salad tonight for dinner.

I was happy to see Six Flags Great Adventure is opening in NJ in July. I am watching so I can make reservations for a day or two!!

I feel bad for all the universal workers! I hope the theme park can get back on track financially soon. I was just thinking if Brian went down there to work a couple of months ago he would have gotten laid off. Everything happens for a reason.

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

When you use your time in line at the bank to catch up on DIS posts and in the first post that comes up you read "peppery cheesy hashbrowns"


----------



## Monykalyn

Wednesday indeed. Still work from home, although last week it looked like I may have been back to onsite visits this week...until they ramped up testing of workers and residents (routine mostly as it is a CMS and health department recommendation prior to opening for visitors) and what do you know? Whole stinking bunch of positives!! So far only 2 workers and 2 residents out of over a hundred (probably closer to 200 with all the staff and including the independent and assisted living side) with symptoms. So that area is "spiking" and a "national hot spot". Gotta just love the media "spiking" fear without the whole dang picture grrrrrr.
So have spent the morning on the phone trying to talk to administrator of one home I am supposed to be in today-so far I've talked to floor nurse, social services coordinator, MDS coordinator, admin secretary, and the dietary manager trying to get the admin LOL! Oh well it was so nice to say hi to all them!!
Oh and I found a great deal on Groupon for a 1/2 day at a gold mine with panning lessons. So called to book that for our South Dakota trip next week-will be panning for gold on the 4th of July!


bobbie68 said:


> Liv just got her acceptance letter she will be transferring as a junior since she got her Associate's in May


 Yay Liv!!! We will be back down in August to help mine move in. They are doing "phased" move ins-so hoping she can choose the date and it works with the week of condo I booked - and flight tickets home. At least everything has a flexible change policy right now.


schumigirl said:


> Pop up tents for fireworks?? Wow.....I`m sure they`ll appeal to some though.


 Ooooh boy I think the explosives side of you would probably -well _explode_- at the amount of fireworks in our state. At least in normal years. Firework tents are waaaaayyyyyy less this year-supply issues from China probably.  My chickens will be quite happy this fourth I think with most celebrations cancelled.


Charade67 said:


> over a year is finally resolved!!!!!!!!


 happy dance indeed!!!! That must have been a huge happy surprise!!


Lynne G said:


> My salon called, appointment on the evening of the 1st of July.


 Yay!!! I know I felt so much better getting my hair done-even if few people see it still!


keishashadow said:


> APH now emerging as a known issue but of a can’t fix it


 OMG, I am waiting a couple more weeks, but I am about done with DIsney-may try to escalate and get a refund for the unused portion of our passes. The way they are doing this is ridiculous.


keishashadow said:


> Disney did tell me they should start selling tix again ‘this summer’ & in same breath suggested I just buy by DS an APH. Sure, let me go and pick some money off my tree, i’ll BRB


 Yeah - big fat NOPE here.


Vicki Rickerd said:


> I play it safe way too often. Just keep reminding myself that I work to be able to go on trips and oh yeah and health insurance.


 yeah it's hard to take that leap for sure. I did it a few years ago by taking a position that paid more, but no option for health insurance. At the time DH had it through his job-until they stopped all salaried and made all go to independent consultants. We've been navigating the private market for health insurance for over a decade now-and until the last 2 years wasn't bad at all. Has gotten progressively worse since...OTOH I can take jobs I truly want without being tied to insurance. It is incredibly freeing. 


buckeev said:


> This is gonna drive me to drink. Where is my Diet DP?


 I think you need the fully leaded full sugar stuff to deal with Disney LOL


Lynne G said:


> 91 the high, with close to that humidity.


 Wow summer jump start! Is your area going to get the Sahara dust cloud? our news is saying starting thursday or friday the sunrises/sunsets should be incredible due to the dust. Not sure how my breathing will be but at least outside will be pretty. 


Robo56 said:


> LOL....it’s kind of addictive.......all in kidding of course “BLAME MAC”.....LOL.....she is the “TRUE HHN FAN” she taught me well in the art off enjoying HHN to its fullest. RIP public and private tours, Unmasking Horror Tour etc....She is responsible for helping many folks navigate setting up their HHN visit to make sure they have the best experience posssible.


 Um yeah-DD and I have talked it up too much and DH really wants to tag along with us this year...


Robo56 said:


> They’re for sure testing a lot more folks in Florida, but from what I can see they are not delineating, those that are positive and not sick, those that are positive and have mild symptoms and those that are very ill in the hospital. So it is skewing the curve.


 and they were reporting positive antibodies lumped with positive PCR-and one of the blood donation centers started testing for antibodies in late May...


Robo56 said:


> I have felt better every day. Walking better, sitting longer.


 Good News!! Hope everyday is a noticeable improvement now


schumigirl said:


> I do however, like dogs


 Are you sure about that? Even if the thing sits on you?
 Hard to work when he tries to push me out of the chair


tink1957 said:


> .one of the workers at the pizza place tested positive for Covid and both Danielle and Trey had to be tested this week.


 ugh hope they are negative. Or maybe positive if no symptoms and get it done with?? I don't know what to think anymore. Was the employee symptomatic? 


Charade67 said:


> 2. She has a son who plays in the NFL


 What team?  Glad you found a new cat sitter!


Sue M said:


> Much better I’m not much of a pop drinker but sometimes I want one. I prefer the regular drinks too but my condition doesn’t allow it, not that I’m not above cheating occasionally
> It was wonderful having my bathroom back this morning!


 yay for the new bathroom! Does your diet stuff have the option of Stevia?


keishashadow said:


> brain massage ones


 

gratuitous pic of one of my "babies"-she snuggles right in when you pick her up
Baby Bella


And a pic of the stage for Horror Makeup show. They put masks on a few of the heads, and there are face shields, spray bottles and giant pump bottles of hand sanitizer on the stage-all of which they work into the show now. 


I suppose "lunch hour" is over. Better get back to work.


----------



## Lynne G

MonyK, I hope not, as we are Northern.  Poor older one has asthma, so I will warn him.  Masks are all the rage here anyway.  Well, most.  Seems news said sand in the air helps those in the Caribbean with keeping sand on their beaches. Great pictures and yeah, my labs always claimed the best spots on the large couch we had.


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> Masks are all the rage here anyway.


Since I have a whole mess of them, wore one when I totally cleaned out the coop and put fresh straw in on Sunday. Will be wearing one from now on when I do that as huge difference in breathing after! Kinda feel stupid to just find that out now LOL.


OOOH and I forgot  a totally-not-humble-brag-even-though-I-can't-claim-her-but-would-if-I-could on DH's oldest
Mayo did a whole thing on the convalescent plasma team and research.
https://discoverysedge.mayo.edu/202...J_x1tdsZ3d-0uDwNxCV8pekEHW2SE6F-rbzT_QQ_BJ2TQ
Dr Katelyn Bruno-she and her boss are featured in a box 1/2 down too. These two are the ones who dissected the turkey heart last Christmas dinner  They couldn't help themselves.


----------



## Lynne G

Only cats allowed in my house:  

upside down, but cute puzzle.  Off to find sweets now. LoL


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 503750
> 
> View attachment 503751
> 
> View attachment 503752
> 
> View attachment 503753
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Lynne  my HHN mug is full of coffee this morning. Yes, lots of mummy dust being sprinkled in truck loads to make sure everyone is going to be able to keep their trip plans to Universal for HHN. Thank you for your healing mummy dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock holders are not very happy with how they are handling things either. All agreed shut down needed to take place, but they should have used that time to figure out how to open slowly and figure out a system to help people settle canceled reservations and had a system worked out for those who needed rebook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow......that’s a lot for a car rental.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree if it’s meant to be it is......will look forward to a September and see what happens.
> 
> Have a lovely day in your garden enjoying your warm temperatures.
> 
> 
> 
> Great news.....I know you are looking forward to your salon visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Tink  great to see you post. You have been missed here. I hope that the Covid tests come back negative and your trip goes as planned. Sorry to hear about your daughters partner in business passing. Great news on Treys promotion. Hope things are settling down for you now and you are feeling better. That’s a long stretch of days to work in a roll. Take care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think at this point I would probably go regardless too. The vacation will do a world of good for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great on the news of finding a new cat sitter. Hopefully her son is helping her enjoy a comfortable life being an NFL player. A couple of years ago while I was at Mall Millenia an NFL player was in Louis Vuitton showering his mom with gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.......hope your mom is doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear your bathroom is all done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small world.....my sister-in-law and I have the same initials. Same first name, of course same last name and our middle names are different, but both start with L.
> 
> She told be a few years ago when they still lived in Indy that she received a call from a well know OBGYNs accounting office telling her she was delinquent on paying her bill after her hysterectomy operation. She told the office they had the wrong person (the person they were wanting to talk to had same name as sister-in-law) and thank you very much, but she still had her uterus.
> 
> 
> 
> Steroids and other meds, rest and PT.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I saw those comments on the boards too of folks who said they were extremely upset with Disney and would vacation at Universal instead. Will see what happens.
> 
> 
> Sun is shinning this morning and high supposed to be 82. Looks like it’s going to be a beautiful day. I’am going to set out in the sun a little.
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday everyone.





Yes, it is a lot for 26 nights. We were looking at around half of that usually, maybe even less. I think everything was shut down more or less, so that`s probably why it was ridiculously high. Haven`t looked for a while.....will wait till we are definitley going to check again. 

Thank you, will just keep fingers crossed, and yes, will be hapy to get this mop of hair cut soon!!!

lol....it`s scary how easy mix ups can happen with same/similar names......

Yes, lots of people are seemingly heading for Universal instead of Disney......I`m imagining strollers by the thousand in the future!!!! 

Enjoy that lovely weather.......







Monykalyn said:


> Wednesday indeed. Still work from home, although last week it looked like I may have been back to onsite visits this week...until they ramped up testing of workers and residents (routine mostly as it is a CMS and health department recommendation prior to opening for visitors) and what do you know? Whole stinking bunch of positives!! So far only 2 workers and 2 residents out of over a hundred (probably closer to 200 with all the staff and including the independent and assisted living side) with symptoms. So that area is "spiking" and a "national hot spot". Gotta just love the media "spiking" fear without the whole dang picture grrrrrr.
> So have spent the morning on the phone trying to talk to administrator of one home I am supposed to be in today-so far I've talked to floor nurse, social services coordinator, MDS coordinator, admin secretary, and the dietary manager trying to get the admin LOL! Oh well it was so nice to say hi to all them!!
> Oh and I found a great deal on Groupon for a 1/2 day at a gold mine with panning lessons. So called to book that for our South Dakota trip next week-will be panning for gold on the 4th of July!
> Yay Liv!!! We will be back down in August to help mine move in. They are doing "phased" move ins-so hoping she can choose the date and it works with the week of condo I booked - and flight tickets home. At least everything has a flexible change policy right now.
> Ooooh boy I think the explosives side of you would probably -well _explode_- at the amount of fireworks in our state. At least in normal years. Firework tents are waaaaayyyyyy less this year-supply issues from China probably.  My chickens will be quite happy this fourth I think with most celebrations cancelled.
> happy dance indeed!!!! That must have been a huge happy surprise!!
> Yay!!! I know I felt so much better getting my hair done-even if few people see it still!
> OMG, I am waiting a couple more weeks, but I am about done with DIsney-may try to escalate and get a refund for the unused portion of our passes. The way they are doing this is ridiculous.
> Yeah - big fat NOPE here.
> yeah it's hard to take that leap for sure. I did it a few years ago by taking a position that paid more, but no option for health insurance. At the time DH had it through his job-until they stopped all salaried and made all go to independent consultants. We've been navigating the private market for health insurance for over a decade now-and until the last 2 years wasn't bad at all. Has gotten progressively worse since...OTOH I can take jobs I truly want without being tied to insurance. It is incredibly freeing.
> I think you need the fully leaded full sugar stuff to deal with Disney LOL
> Wow summer jump start! Is your area going to get the Sahara dust cloud? our news is saying starting thursday or friday the sunrises/sunsets should be incredible due to the dust. Not sure how my breathing will be but at least outside will be pretty.
> Um yeah-DD and I have talked it up too much and DH really wants to tag along with us this year...
> and they were reporting positive antibodies lumped with positive PCR-and one of the blood donation centers started testing for antibodies in late May...
> Good News!! Hope everyday is a noticeable improvement now
> Are you sure about that? Even if the thing sits on you?
> View attachment 503824 Hard to work when he tries to push me out of the chair
> ugh hope they are negative. Or maybe positive if no symptoms and get it done with?? I don't know what to think anymore. Was the employee symptomatic?
> What team?  Glad you found a new cat sitter!
> yay for the new bathroom! Does your diet stuff have the option of Stevia?
> 
> 
> gratuitous pic of one of my "babies"-she snuggles right in when you pick her up
> Baby Bella
> View attachment 503827
> 
> And a pic of the stage for Horror Makeup show. They put masks on a few of the heads, and there are face shields, spray bottles and giant pump bottles of hand sanitizer on the stage-all of which they work into the show now.
> View attachment 503828
> 
> I suppose "lunch hour" is over. Better get back to work.




Monyk......the heatwave we are having right now is down to the Spanish Plume......few years ago we could clearly see red dust over the car and windows....all the window ledges outside were covered too.......everything was being cleaned constantly. But, so far we haven`t seen a lot of red dust around. 

Yes, I think a lot of folks will be happy with less fireworks around. Won`t happen here in the UK. We`re lucky where we are we don`t really get bothered by them, but where we used to live....it was a much larger place than here and everyone and their granny had fireworks going off almost every night for weeks before Bonfire night/Christmas/New Year. 

Hope you`re doing good.......




It really has been so hot today.....thanks to the Plume........

85/86F but feels much warmer out in our garden......I would say mid 90`s. Such a lazy day but it was lovely.......

Good food and nice wine, can`t go far wrong with that. Back inside now as it`s a little breezy again which is lovely, as it is cooling the house down a little. 

No room for anything else tonight........Tom cooked up a lovely little feast for us. 

Hayfever is nasty right now.....grass pollen is high over here so very stingy eyes tonight......

Enjoy what`s left of Wednesday........


----------



## Charade67

It has been such a beautiful day today. Sunny, warm, and a slight breeze. I like to call it perfect theme park weather. I, of course, was stuck inside all day. Today I got to play Apple consultant. We have a client who is in her mid 60's and the only one my boss will see in person right now. Boss had the client bring in her iPad so she could show her how to log onto the telehealth site. The client has a new IPad Pro that she does not know how to use. I had to walk her through some of the basics.



Sue M said:


> I’ve had name mix ups too, with me and my sister-in-law. We are both Susan’s and we have the same last name being married to brothers.


I used to attend church with identical twin men who both marred women named Judy. The two Judys looked enough alike to be sisters. They were always confusing people. 



Sue M said:


> Charade yay you found a good cat sitter and Caspian liked her. Cats can be so fickle.
> We used to laugh, our cat would find the one person in the room who didn’t like cats and sit on them. Strange creatures.


Typical cat behavior. My husband is the non cat person int he family, but he is the one that Caspian will allow to hold him the longest. 



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, my DH is severely allergic to cat dander, and whenever we go to a home that has a cat, most of the time the cat goes to him. I swear they know. While I have had cats when I was growing up, having them in my married life, nope. When we got married, and in our home, I said I was getting two cats. His response got a hey, that was a deal breaker had I known before we got married. LOL. As he is not allergic to dog danger, two yellow lab puppies arrived. After having a boxer following those labs, DH is eager to have a chocolate or black lab.


They do know. I actually tested positive for both cat and dog allergies, but mine are mild. I am okay with the one cat and would probably be okay with just one dog. 


keishashadow said:


> And she works as a cat sitter? Lol. Love to read the stories of the kids who make it & then gift Mom with a new house/car to show their appreciation


She says she loves her job as a pet sitter. She used to work in mental health, so I can see where animals would be better. 
There is another former NFL player from my town that bought his parents a very nice, new house a few years ago. His father was a disabled vet, so the house was designed for his comfort. 



Robo56 said:


> Great on the news of finding a new cat sitter. Hopefully her son is helping her enjoy a comfortable life being an NFL player. A couple of years ago while I was at Mall Millenia an NFL player was in Louis Vuitton showering his mom with gifts.


 I don't know much about him, but from what little I've heard he sounds like someone who will make sure his mom is taken care of. 



Monykalyn said:


> What team? Glad you found a new cat sitter!


 He's played with a few, but recently signed with the Redskins. 



Lynne G said:


> Only cats allowed in my house:


Love the puzzle. 

We leave tomorrow to head for Tennessee. I guess I should start packing.


----------



## keishashadow

Time to send the cat patrol out to look for Mac!

Did manage to reassign 2 PH tic over to jr, have him booked 2 days at mgm with us in sept. Then he will be Along for the full U portion.  Did book his tix on SWA reward points Jik.  Need to Take a leap of faith & dive back in and book ours now while some dates/times still reasonable 

Let’s ‘hair’ it for Carole!  Do u have the salon on speed dial to grab an appt?



Robo56 said:


> tock holders are not very happy with how they are handling things either. All agreed shut down needed to take place, but they should have used that time to figure out how to open slowly and figure out a system to help people settle canceled reservations and had a system worked out for those who needed rebook.


I refuse to look at our accounts, I just can’t 

nice to hear you are doing well!


Monykalyn said:


> So called to book that for our South Dakota trip next week-will be panning for gold on the 4th of July!


That sounds amazing!  Never been, must have Pics pls


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> *Time to send the cat patrol out to look for Mac!*
> 
> Did manage to reassign 2 PH tic over to jr, have him booked 2 days at mgm with us in sept. Then he will be Along for the full U portion.  Did book his tix on SWA reward points Jik.  Need to Take a leap of faith & dive back in and book ours now while some dates/times still reasonable
> 
> Let’s ‘hair’ it for Carole!  Do u have the salon on speed dial to grab an appt?
> 
> 
> I refuse to look at our accounts, I just can’t
> 
> nice to hear you are doing well!
> 
> That sounds amazing!  Never been, must have Pics pls



Was just saying the same thing to mac in an email!!!! 

lol.......they still haven`t updated their outgoing phone message....grrrr.......I`m not a patient person as you know!!! May casually wander past tomorrow and see if the owners are there doing any work on the place......it`s set off the main road in a little mews area, so maybe a little wander will reveal something.

Good news for DS......and good luck on the diving back in........you`ll do fine......




I really should be in bed......been up so early last few mornings......and no snoozing!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Made me smile


----------



## Lynne G

Grilled burgers!  Woot!  Little one wants fire, as s’mores are on her mind.  Maybe.  Was a nice afternoon, and hope all have a lovely evening.  

Yeah, hope Mac recovered from her Taco Bell  run yesterday.  Sending mummy dust all is well.


----------



## buckeev

Have I mentioned today that I'm disappointed in Mickey? 

But at least my toothache is a bit "better."

Hope youse-n-y'all are having a great evenin'!


----------



## tink1957

Had a nice long reply typed and it went poof into cyberspace 

Thanks for the warm welcome back everyone 

Glad to report that Danielle's test came back negative as well as 3 other employees.  Trey's results are supposed to come back tomorrow with the rest of the staff.

Monyk...the employee who tested positive only had a headache and loss of taste and smell with no other symptoms.

Janet...I think they had the test with the long swab but I'll have to ask to be sure.

Buckeev...good to hear that your toothache is better.  Hope you get your Disney mess straightened out soon.

And where is mac?hope she's okay.

Back to work today with only 5 days this time.  It was a nice rainy day with mild temperatures...strange to think that it was hotter at schumi's place than here in GA.

Time for me to get to bed as I have an early start tomorrow.

Good night everyone...sweet dreams


----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## agavegirl1




----------



## Pumpkin1172

Getting to do a hump day stop in!!!

Is really already Wednesday night?!!  I seem to have blinked and the week is nearly done.  Today was just one of " those days".  one step forward, two steps back.  The boss is on holidays, so more work falls on me.  That's alright, next week is a short week for me as we are going to visit our bil and my family to celebrate the dh's neice's graduation.  Another chance to see the grandbaby, and visit with my family who I don't get to see often.  I haven't seen them since last June when our ds graduated and the dd wedding.  



keishashadow said:


> i’ve been doing the new disney world dance for last hour attempting to book park entrance reservations for the days I need for next three vacations. Talk about waste of time/3rd world problem. Yet, still i impatiently sit


I hope you get it sorted out.  I realise that Disney is a different best, but everyone knows that Disney's glitchy technology is famous to not work at the best of times.


schumigirl said:


> I called my salon number today but they haven't updated the outgoing message yet, so guess they aren't ready to take appointments yet. I had heard a rumour she wasn't going to reopen as it was going to be too expensive to do all the shields needed.....she`s just tight!!! Won`t part with a penny, even when she has to. But, hasn`t been shown to be true yet.


I'm sooooo glad that your now able to get haircuts and that restaurants are now opening.  It felt glorious to get my haircut, I won't even lie about that.  
I hope you hear soon about your flights.  I can feel your anxiety and disappointment.  I know we would love to make a trip somewhere, but with our boarder still closed...and honestly, if the numbers everywhere in the US don't at least stabalize, I don't see the boarder opening up before fall.    



Charade67 said:


> Very busy but good day at work today. Doc I mention that my huge insurance problem has finally been resolved.


I'm sooooo glad you got that resolved!  It must have felt soooo good    I'm glad you found a cat sitter.  We are putting our senior dog ( who has doggie dementia in a kennel next week when we go out of town, and I"m sooo worried.  I took him to the vet on Monday, and other than his dementia, he's in good health.  I'm going to worry the whole time we are gone.   The kennel knows about his dementia, and feel that they can handle it.  


buckeev said:


> Dear Disney, Please get your....ummm...act together.
> Signed,
> Everyone


I hope you get that sorted soon



Robo56 said:


> received the results of MRI.....good news and not so bad news...the MRI did not show the fractures that X-ray showed.......great news, but it showed I have bulging disc on multiple levels......
> steroids and other meds are doing the job. I have felt better every day. Walking better, sitting longer.


I'm sooo glad you have some answers.  That is half the battle.  I'm sending lots of healing thoughts to you.



tink1957 said:


> We do have a trip to PCB planned for July and hopefully we will make it ...one of the workers at the pizza place tested positive for Covid and both Danielle and Trey had to be tested this week. The results should be back tomorrow and if either one tests positive the trip is off since it's less than 2 weeks until our vacation. It would also mean that we would have to shut down the restaurant for that time plus we all would have to be in quarantine...


I hope that you get negative results and can have a little break and enjoy your trip!  Lord knows many of us are needing to be our happy places



Sue M said:


> Yay I survived shopping trip with youngest lol! Apparently I have old lady taste but she found a few things at Banana Republic with 40% off.
> I think she says things just to make me twitch!
> Then we had lunch at Chipotle.


My daughter said the same thing about me lol. I'm glad you got your bathroom back again and that the renovations are done. It is wonderful once they are done, but we always second guess everything in the "during " part. I'm sad your cancelling your trip. We were hoping to have some kind of get away, but with rising numbers and with the boarder still closed, I don't see it happening...especially if we have to quarantine when we get home.  I could do it, but the hubby can't be away from his job for that long.  


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, my DH is severely allergic to cat dander, and whenever we go to a home that has a cat, most of the time the cat goes to him. I swear they know.


Me too.  Cats  me.  I am like a magnet for them.  The instinctively know that I can't touch them. This year seems to be especially bad for pollen.  I have been on more allergy meds this year than I have been in a long time.  The ds has been to the hospital twice for this asthma.  He hasn't had to go since he was 13.  


bobbie68 said:


> I was happy to see Six Flags Great Adventure is opening in NJ in July. I am watching so I can make reservations for a day or two!!


Yay!!!  It might not be the mouse house or universal...but it sounds like fun!!!


Monykalyn said:


> gratuitous pic of one of my "babies"-she snuggles right in when you pick her up
> Baby Bella


They are sooo cute!!!!!  Your situation at work right now, does NOT sound like it is fun or EASY!!!!  I hope you get it resolved soon.  

Well, I should get myself ready for bed.  I love the sunlight, but makes it hard to sleep.  I'll be able to sleep again once it's winter and dark all the time . The joys of living in a more northern area 

Good night everyone...if I missed you...I'm saying good night to you too!  @macraven  I hope you make an appearance soon


----------



## macraven

Homies
I‘ve not been posting here the past 7 days as we had a death in our family.

No comments please


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Had a nice long reply typed and it went poof into cyberspace
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome back everyone
> 
> Glad to report that Danielle's test came back negative as well as 3 other employees.  Trey's results are supposed to come back tomorrow with the rest of the staff.
> 
> Monyk...the employee who tested positive only had a headache and loss of taste and smell with no other symptoms.
> 
> Janet...I think they had the test with the long swab but I'll have to ask to be sure.
> 
> Buckeev...good to hear that your toothache is better.  Hope you get your Disney mess straightened out soon.
> 
> And where is mac?hope she's okay.
> 
> Back to work today with only 5 days this time.  It was a nice rainy day with mild temperatures...strange to think that it was hotter at schumi's place than here in GA.
> 
> Time for me to get to bed as I have an early start tomorrow.
> 
> Good night everyone...sweet dreams




Glad to hear Danielle had a good result, fingers crossed for Trey and the others today! Vicki, I had a relentless cough back in March, no temp or anything like that, but yes, I also lost sense of taste and smell for just over a week. Doc reckons it was a very mild strain I had. Can`t say for sure of course, as I wasn`t bad enough (thankfully) to be in hospital, so no test. Seems many have slightly varying symptoms.

Yes, it`s very rare we are warmer than anyone else!!!! Never mind the warmer states in America......this climate change I would like to stay longer please!!!! 

Good to see you........






Pumpkin1172 said:


> Getting to do a hump day stop in!!!
> 
> Is really already Wednesday night?!!  I seem to have blinked and the week is nearly done.  Today was just one of " those days".  one step forward, two steps back.  The boss is on holidays, so more work falls on me.  That's alright, next week is a short week for me as we are going to visit our bil and my family to celebrate the dh's neice's graduation.  Another chance to see the grandbaby, and visit with my family who I don't get to see often.  I haven't seen them since last June when our ds graduated and the dd wedding.
> 
> 
> I hope you get it sorted out.  I realise that Disney is a different best, but everyone knows that Disney's glitchy technology is famous to not work at the best of times.
> 
> I'm sooooo glad that your now able to get haircuts and that restaurants are now opening.  It felt glorious to get my haircut, I won't even lie about that.
> I hope you hear soon about your flights.  I can feel your anxiety and disappointment.  I know we would love to make a trip somewhere, but with our boarder still closed...and honestly, if the numbers everywhere in the US don't at least stabalize, I don't see the boarder opening up before fall.
> 
> 
> I'm sooooo glad you got that resolved!  It must have felt soooo good    I'm glad you found a cat sitter.  We are putting our senior dog ( who has doggie dementia in a kennel next week when we go out of town, and I"m sooo worried.  I took him to the vet on Monday, and other than his dementia, he's in good health.  I'm going to worry the whole time we are gone.   The kennel knows about his dementia, and feel that they can handle it.
> 
> I hope you get that sorted soon
> 
> 
> I'm sooo glad you have some answers.  That is half the battle.  I'm sending lots of healing thoughts to you.
> 
> 
> I hope that you get negative results and can have a little break and enjoy your trip!  Lord knows many of us are needing to be our happy places
> 
> 
> My daughter said the same thing about me lol. I'm glad you got your bathroom back again and that the renovations are done. It is wonderful once they are done, but we always second guess everything in the "during " part. I'm sad your cancelling your trip. We were hoping to have some kind of get away, but with rising numbers and with the boarder still closed, I don't see it happening...especially if we have to quarantine when we get home.  I could do it, but the hubby can't be away from his job for that long.
> 
> Me too.  Cats  me.  I am like a magnet for them.  The instinctively know that I can't touch them. This year seems to be especially bad for pollen.  I have been on more allergy meds this year than I have been in a long time.  The ds has been to the hospital twice for this asthma.  He hasn't had to go since he was 13.
> 
> Yay!!!  It might not be the mouse house or universal...but it sounds like fun!!!
> 
> They are sooo cute!!!!!  Your situation at work right now, does NOT sound like it is fun or EASY!!!!  I hope you get it resolved soon.
> 
> Well, I should get myself ready for bed.  I love the sunlight, but makes it hard to sleep.  I'll be able to sleep again once it's winter and dark all the time . The joys of living in a more northern area
> 
> Good night everyone...if I missed you...I'm saying good night to you too!  @macraven  I hope you make an appearance soon




I thought it was Wednesday when I read your post!!!!! It doesn`t take much to confuse me though.....lol.......

Yes, I am so desperate to get this mop cut now!!! It`s so long, it takes me an age in the morning to straighten it......this morning it`s up in a clip.......yes, I`m sure you loved having your hair done too. 

There`s strong talk we may not be flying to America till Nov/Dec this year from the UK. I can see it happening to be honest. but, maybe the border between Canada and the US will open before then. 

Yes, we aren`t ever completely pitch black right now. Kyle went out for an hour or so around midnight last night to get some images of Jupiter and Saturn. It`s only planets we see right now and not for very long. No nebulas when it`s so light. By 2.30am it`s so light again. he`s keen for winter too......lol......

I think we all sleep better when it`s dark. Sounds like a lovely trip you have planned next week.......




It is Thursday.....I think!!!!! 

The heat was a little stifling last night........there are around 4 days every year we wish aircon was a thing over here.......not in homes sadly. I think we may build our next home from scratch.......and add in Aircon throughout.......waste probably, but for the those 4 days....it`ll be bliss!!!! 

Boring breakfast of croissants and fruit......heading out soon to pick up groceries..........again, if there is no line to ge tin the store, we`ll pop in and have a wander round. There`s always something we can pick up. 

Then as it is to be scorching here again.....well, scorching for the East Coast of England......it`ll be the garden for us again today......and barbecue food for lunch and dinner too! 

I love lazy days.......








































​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a Thursday is upon us, and a Thirsty drinking one too.  So,


Ah yes,


Yeah, but either way, drink up with the beverage of your choice, and have one terrific Thursday.

Pumpkin, you get a triple yay, even with having more work to do this week, with boss away.  The yays are for not only a next week, short week, but also for niece’s graduation and the biggest yay, getting to see your grandbaby. 

Schumi’s getting much warmer weather this start off Summer. We stay warm. even today, as the cold front that arrived yesterday, only brought the humidity down, not the temps. So that cold front was no match for the low weather system heat and wet. So, back to close to 90F, with close to 70 percent humidity. Sticky, yeah, with a 10 percent chance of rain. In other words, steamy hot this afternoon.

Ah, historically, our summers are so hot and icky feeling, many City people have houses outside the City, along the river or down the shore, as they flock to those cooler feeling houses when the Summer heat gets to them.  Even colonial City dwellers had out of the City summer homes to escape the heat that feels even hotter with all the City buildings. 

Ah, a bright enough day, tea in hand, enjoying a laugh from the funny from Agavegirl and Schumi. And hearing the chickens that have announced they are in their yard. Nice enough day, so enjoy your Thursday, and stay hydrated, the weekend will be here before ya know it.

Hugs to all the homies that need one, along with mummy healing dust to those still not feeling the best. May all be healthy, and oh so happy.

And hope Patty is doing well. Have not heard from her here, in quite awhile.

And Tink, hope Trey gets a negative too, and you’ll be enjoying a vacation soon enough.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi dd has always been picky about clothing but it’s not the label. It’s about the style!  
I’m surprised UK isn’t banning too. The numbers are frightening. I saw a map on the news yesterday with stated coloured red, yellow, green from May then June. The speed at which the virus spreads is astonishing. I hope they develope a vaccine soon. I heard one is in 3rd round of trials. Fingers crossed.

Yes you get around much more than we do. I only have a car when I’m in Ft Lauderdale. We never had Uber here at home! Just got it this year but haven’t used it here. We used it in Orlando for Publix trip and Hot & Juicy and worked very well.

I didn’t know it doesn’t get completely dark there now!

Ah, the Apple Store! I shouldn’t be let out alone
My IPad battery was dying.  I bought it in 2017. My option was to be given another new one, same model for $120 or I could use their buy back program and upgrade.  I think you can guess what I did.

Yay for 80’s and wine!

Lynne sorry! For some reason I thought you were in NY! So you’re in Penn or NJ? So hard to keep track of where everyone is!
Yes travel this year is pretty iffy. I’m sad but believe I made the right decision about Aug trip. Dec trip is still booked but I’m waiting to see how Florida is then. Hopefully numbers will go down by then. We’ll see.
I love both wdw & Universal.  Nice to have a choice.  But with price I doubt I’ll ever get a wdw AP again. USO AP a much better deal.

Yum for waffles!

Keisha lol. Love the important research! Funny.
Yes!  I was reading and my TA told me many are getting fed up with wdw and going to Universal 
At this point I’m not sure what my friend will do about tic for our Nov/Dec trip. Doesn’t matter to me about pkg we have our own rooms. But can see that would be a problem for families. I agree it does seem like wdw wants you to cancel!  

Robo it sure is a small world. There were so many mix ups with me and sisters-in-law esp as we lived near each other and frequented the same places!
Make sure you do that rest! Good luck with the PT. Hope it gives you some relief.

Bobbie good luck with house staging! Dinner sounds good. Yup I believe everything happens for a reason. Hope Brian finds something soon.

Vicki lol. I was using some of my time online at Apple Store reading Dis!

Monykalyn woot! Panning for gold on July 4! Strike it rich!
Oh poor girls. Are the chickens affected much by the fireworks going off? I hope your pup will be ok. We had one Dog who was very affected poor thing. Many communities have banned them here.
Im all for banning for home use. Some one always gets hurt or property damaged.
I’m so glad one of the things we don’t have to worry about is getting and paying for private health care here.
Oh I heard about that Sahara Dust cloud crossing the Atlantic. Incredible! Don’t think it will make it this far west.
Love  the pup pic! Such a funny expression! I had a male lab who had a 6th sense about when we were going to bed. He would sneak off to the bedroom making sure he got there first. Then when we got to the room he’d fake snore. On the bed of course.
Yes I use Stevia and Splenda all the time. I’m diabetic. Just have to stay clear of regular sugars and unrefined carbs.
Awww cute baby Bella!
They are so clever at the Horror Makeup show.  Looking forward to seeing it again someday 

Congrats to your step daughter! impressive.

Lynne great puzzle. Sometimes I think I’m the only person in the world who isn’t doing a puzzle!

Schumi sounds like a lovely day. And yes as allergies went crazy today. I was fine during the day but I went for dog walk tonight and stepped outside and wow. I started coughing and everything was running. I had to go back into the house and get a lozenge to sooth throat. 
Eyes still itchy.

Charade yes those cats do know! So funny. I miss my 2. My youngest dd has a cute black kitty. She’s slowly turning her Fiancé! When they met he was not an animal person at all. I don’t think he had pets growing up.

Buckeev yikes. It seems to be one hot mess. Hope you can get what you need.

Tink don’t you hate when that happens. Ugh. So annoying when it all goes poof. 
Glad Danielle’s test came back negative. Hope Treys are too. Such a strange virus. 
I don’t think I could do that test with the long swab. So painful. Yet I see on TV some tests done orally. Wonder why they’d put people thru that painful test when there’s easier ones.

Pumpkin enjoy the grand baby visit! 
Yes, we may not be getting any vacays for awhile yet. At least not across the border. This will be the first Aug I can remember that we won’t be in Orlando.

Schumi still waiting for summer to arrive here. It’s not cold but rather wet and miserable. 
It looks doubtful our border will open anytime soon. Each month they extend closure. I’m wondering now of my Nov/Dec trip will be a go.

This morning on the way to taking oldest dd to bus loop we passed a bad accident the road going down the hill. The accident was on the uphill side. A Jeep upside down. The uphill side was closed.
It’s such a steep hill, called Snake Hill by us locals. Some just blast up that hill and today roads were wet. It isn’t called Snake Hill for nothing.

Did some damage at Apple Store this morning. My bad.
Made curry chicken for dinner.  The sun may finally make an appearance tomorrow. Will bbq something. Picked up some corn for tomorrow. Love corn on the cob.   It’s imported from California. Too early for our local corn.
Another sleepless night for me. I fell asleep. But it’s the staying asleep yuck. Maybe I’ll be able catch a few winks before I have to get up.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Schumi dd has always been picky about clothing but it’s not the label. It’s about the style!
> I’m surprised UK isn’t banning too. The numbers are frightening. I saw a map on the news yesterday with stated coloured red, yellow, green from May then June. The speed at which the virus spreads is astonishing. I hope they develope a vaccine soon. I heard one is in 3rd round of trials. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Yes you get around much more than we do. I only have a car when I’m in Ft Lauderdale. We never had Uber here at home! Just got it this year but haven’t used it here. We used it in Orlando for Publix trip and Hot & Juicy and worked very well.
> 
> I didn’t know it doesn’t get completely dark there now!
> 
> Ah, the Apple Store! I shouldn’t be let out alone
> My IPad battery was dying.  I bought it in 2017. My option was to be given another new one, same model for $120 or I could use their buy back program and upgrade.  I think you can guess what I did.
> 
> Yay for 80’s and wine!
> 
> Lynne sorry! For some reason I thought you were in NY! So you’re in Penn or NJ? So hard to keep track of where everyone is!
> Yes travel this year is pretty iffy. I’m sad but believe I made the right decision about Aug trip. Dec trip is still booked but I’m waiting to see how Florida is then. Hopefully numbers will go down by then. We’ll see.
> I love both wdw & Universal.  Nice to have a choice.  But with price I doubt I’ll ever get a wdw AP again. USO AP a much better deal.
> 
> Yum for waffles!
> 
> Keisha lol. Love the important research! Funny.
> Yes!  I was reading and my TA told me many are getting fed up with wdw and going to Universal
> At this point I’m not sure what my friend will do about tic for our Nov/Dec trip. Doesn’t matter to me about pkg we have our own rooms. But can see that would be a problem for families. I agree it does seem like wdw wants you to cancel!
> 
> Robo it sure is a small world. There were so many mix ups with me and sisters-in-law esp as we lived near each other and frequented the same places!
> Make sure you do that rest! Good luck with the PT. Hope it gives you some relief.
> 
> Bobbie good luck with house staging! Dinner sounds good. Yup I believe everything happens for a reason. Hope Brian finds something soon.
> 
> Vicki lol. I was using some of my time online at Apple Store reading Dis!
> 
> Monykalyn woot! Panning for gold on July 4! Strike it rich!
> Oh poor girls. Are the chickens affected much by the fireworks going off? I hope your pup will be ok. We had one Dog who was very affected poor thing. Many communities have banned them here.
> Im all for banning for home use. Some one always gets hurt or property damaged.
> I’m so glad one of the things we don’t have to worry about is getting and paying for private health care here.
> Oh I heard about that Sahara Dust cloud crossing the Atlantic. Incredible! Don’t think it will make it this far west.
> Love ❤ the pup pic! Such a funny expression! I had a male lab who had a 6th sense about when we were going to bed. He would sneak off to the bedroom making sure he got there first. Then when we got to the room he’d fake snore. On the bed of course.
> Yes I use Stevia and Splenda all the time. I’m diabetic. Just have to stay clear of regular sugars and unrefined carbs.
> Awww cute baby Bella!
> They are so clever at the Horror Makeup show.  Looking forward to seeing it again someday
> 
> Congrats to your step daughter! impressive.
> 
> Lynne great puzzle. Sometimes I think I’m the only person in the world who isn’t doing a puzzle!
> 
> Schumi sounds like a lovely day. And yes as allergies went crazy today. I was fine during the day but I went for dog walk tonight and stepped outside and wow. I started coughing and everything was running. I had to go back into the house and get a lozenge to sooth throat.
> Eyes still itchy.
> 
> Charade yes those cats do know! So funny. I miss my 2. My youngest dd has a cute black kitty. She’s slowly turning her Fiancé! When they met he was not an animal person at all. I don’t think he had pets growing up.
> 
> Buckeev yikes. It seems to be one hot mess. Hope you can get what you need.
> 
> Tink don’t you hate when that happens. Ugh. So annoying when it all goes poof.
> Glad Danielle’s test came back negative. Hope Treys are too. Such a strange virus.
> I don’t think I could do that test with the long swab. So painful. Yet I see on TV some tests done orally. Wonder why they’d put people thru that painful test when there’s easier ones.
> 
> Pumpkin enjoy the grand baby visit!
> Yes, we may not be getting any vacays for awhile yet. At least not across the border. This will be the first Aug I can remember that we won’t be in Orlando.
> 
> Schumi still waiting for summer to arrive here. It’s not cold but rather wet and miserable.
> It looks doubtful our border will open anytime soon. Each month they extend closure. I’m wondering now of my Nov/Dec trip will be a go.
> 
> This morning on the way to taking oldest dd to bus loop we passed a bad accident the road going down the hill. The accident was on the uphill side. A Jeep upside down. The uphill side was closed.
> It’s such a steep hill, called Snake Hill by us locals. Some just blast up that hill and today roads were wet. It isn’t called Snake Hill for nothing.
> 
> Did some damage at Apple Store this morning. My bad.
> Made curry chicken for dinner.  The sun may finally make an appearance tomorrow. Will bbq something. Picked up some corn for tomorrow. Love corn on the cob.   It’s imported from California. Too early for our local corn.
> Another sleepless night for me. I fell asleep. But it’s the staying asleep yuck. Maybe I’ll be able catch a few winks before I have to get up.



Sue, didn’t mean your daughter was obsessed with labels, it was just a general comment.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Sue, yeah we happily have homies all over, different countries and locations.  I’m in PA., on the opposite side of the state from Keisha.  Our state is so long, takes about a 6 hour drive to cross it.  Was kinda happy little one did not pick a Pittsburgh school, as I did my undergrad North of Pittsburgh, and I did not get home much, as the drive took most of the day.  I live a 5 minute drive from where I grew up. Yep, I am in the area they call the Tri State Area, Easy to get to NJ and DE. 

Hello teapot, why yes, more tea for me.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, a Thursday is upon us, and a Thirsty drinking one too.  So,
> View attachment 504016
> 
> Ah yes,
> View attachment 504017
> 
> Yeah, but either way, drink up with the beverage of your choice, and have one terrific Thursday.
> 
> Pumpkin, you get a triple yay, even with having more work to do this week, with boss away.  The yays are for not only a next week, short week, but also for niece’s graduation and the biggest yay, getting to see your grandbaby.
> 
> Schumi’s getting much warmer weather this start off Summer. We stay warm. even today, as the cold front that arrived yesterday, only brought the humidity down, not the temps. So that cold front was no match for the low weather system heat and wet. So, back to close to 90F, with close to 70 percent humidity. Sticky, yeah, with a 10 percent chance of rain. In other words, steamy hot this afternoon.
> 
> Ah, historically, our summers are so hot and icky feeling, many City people have houses outside the City, along the river or down the shore, as they flock to those cooler feeling houses when the Summer heat gets to them.  Even colonial City dwellers had out of the City summer homes to escape the heat that feels even hotter with all the City buildings.
> 
> Ah, a bright enough day, tea in hand, enjoying a laugh from the funny from Agavegirl and Schumi. And hearing the chickens that have announced they are in their yard. Nice enough day, so enjoy your Thursday, and stay hydrated, the weekend will be here before ya know it.
> 
> Hugs to all the homies that need one, along with mummy healing dust to those still not feeling the best. May all be healthy, and oh so happy.
> 
> And hope Patty is doing well. Have not heard from her here, in quite awhile.
> 
> And Tink, hope Trey gets a negative too, and you’ll be enjoying a vacation soon enough.



Morning Lynne.......

Tea in hand is always a good way to start the day........we have a lovely breeze today, so not as sticky feeling. We do make the most of it as it isn’t going to last very long. We already have weather warnings for heavy downpours and thunder from tomorrow.....

It is the reason we make the most of it when we can in the UK. Have a great day.......and enjoy that extra tea!!!




Popped back on as I realised I hadn’t replied to a pm someone had sent me a week or so ago.....oops.....was checking my emails there and discovered it! Not sure how I missed it.......

Then, lunch is spicy maple pork skewers with some spicy cous cous.......will make a load and have it with dinner too.

Then back outside for a day of lazing.......not as warm as yesterday and maybe have to put up the wind shield we have for the gazebo.....or maybe not.

Didn‘t get into the grocery store today as there was a line of around 30 waiting to get in. We didn’t really need to, but if there’s no line we would go in. Left after we picked up the groceries and popped into the village store for a few local items......

Now I’m hungry.....and it’s only just midday.....


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Schumi, if we saw too long a line to get in, we didn’t need to go in anyway.  Was happy, the grocery store we went to last night, was almost empty.  Was nice to get the few things we like from that store, and no line to check out either.  Sweet.  Yeah, I eat breakfast so early, I get hungry later in the morning too.  Afternoon for you now, so hope you are enjoying some tea in your garden.  

Sun streaming into window.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I woke up way too early today, but I'm now packed for our trip and still have a few minutes to post. 



Lynne G said:


> Little one wants fire, as s’mores are on her mind.


Yum! I haven't had a s'more in a long time. 



tink1957 said:


> Glad to report that Danielle's test came back negative as well as 3 other employees. Trey's results are supposed to come back tomorrow with the rest of the staff.


Great news. Hoping Trey's is negative too. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> That's alright, next week is a short week for me as we are going to visit our bil and my family to celebrate the dh's neice's graduation. Another chance to see the grandbaby, and visit with my family who I don't get to see often. I haven't seen them since last June when our ds graduated and the dd wedding.


Hope you have a wonderful visit. 



Sue M said:


> Did some damage at Apple Store this morning.


I guess it is a good thing that we live 2 hours from the nearest Apple store. Our new laptop should be here at the beginning of July. 

Don't remember if I mentioned this or not.  A few years ago B became interested in the music of a group called Celtic Woman. We saw then in concert when they came to Roanoke. She later discovered a similar male group called Celtic Thunder.  She has asked to see them in concert, so I told her that if they came close enough we could go.  She never forgets a promise, so we now have tickets to see Celtic Thunder in Roanoke in December.

Guess i should get to work. Boss won't be in today, so maybe I will have a slow day.


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels and enjoy your weekend get away, Charade.  I have heard of Celtic Thunder, but not Celtic Woman.  Nice of you to get B. tickets.  Crossing fingers office is quiet today.


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Sue, didn’t mean your daughter was obsessed with labels, it was just a general comment.


thats ok!  My older daughter makes up for it. Lol!  I can’t win. Younger one so picky about type of style that suits her taste, and older one I guess has more similar taste in clothing style to me but has been known to be label conscious   I’m doomed. 



Lynne G said:


> Hey Sue, yeah we happily have homies all over, different countries and locations.  I’m in PA., on the opposite side of the state from Keisha.  Our state is so long, takes about a 6 hour drive to cross it.  Was kinda happy little one did not pick a Pittsburgh school, as I did my undergrad North of Pittsburgh, and I did not get home much, as the drive took most of the day.  I live a 5 minute drive from where I grew up. Yep, I am in the area they call the Tri State Area, Easy to get to NJ and DE.
> 
> Hello teapot, why yes, more tea for me.


I had to look at a map lol. I’ve been to Penn but not living there you forget just how large it is!   Hope you enjoyed your tea. It’s almost 7am for me, time for coffee!



schumigirl said:


> Morning Lynne.......
> 
> Tea in hand is always a good way to start the day........we have a lovely breeze today, so not as sticky feeling. We do make the most of it as it isn’t going to last very long. We already have weather warnings for heavy downpours and thunder from tomorrow.....
> 
> It is the reason we make the most of it when we can in the UK. Have a great day.......and enjoy that extra tea!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popped back on as I realised I hadn’t replied to a pm someone had sent me a week or so ago.....oops.....was checking my emails there and discovered it! Not sure how I missed it.......
> 
> Then, lunch is spicy maple pork skewers with some spicy cous cous.......will make a load and have it with dinner too.
> 
> Then back outside for a day of lazing.......not as warm as yesterday and maybe have to put up the wind shield we have for the gazebo.....or maybe not.
> 
> Didn‘t get into the grocery store today as there was a line of around 30 waiting to get in. We didn’t really need to, but if there’s no line we would go in. Left after we picked up the groceries and popped into the village store for a few local items......
> 
> Now I’m hungry.....and it’s only just midday.....


Supposed to get up to low 70s today and sun should make an appearance. Tomorrow the rain comes back mid afternoon if weather report is to be believed. 
I better make the most of it while it’s nice. 
Your lunch sounds delish. 



Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I woke up way too early today, but I'm now packed for our trip and still have a few minutes to post.
> 
> Yum! I haven't had a s'more in a long time.
> 
> Great news. Hoping Trey's is negative too.
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful visit.
> 
> I guess it is a good thing that we live 2 hours from the nearest Apple store. Our new laptop should be here at the beginning of July.
> 
> Don't remember if I mentioned this or not.  A few years ago B became interested in the music of a group called Celtic Woman. We saw then in concert when they came to Roanoke. She later discovered a similar male group called Celtic Thunder.  She has asked to see them in concert, so I told her that if they came close enough we could go.  She never forgets a promise, so we now have tickets to see Celtic Thunder in Roanoke in December.
> 
> Guess i should get to work. Boss won't be in today, so maybe I will have a slow day.



I‘ve seen Celtic Thunder on TV, easy to look at lol.  Have a good day at work!


Daughter finished first day at new job, got her office, set up computer etc all the first day stuff. Apparently she’ll have training for a week, then will take all the stuff home and work from home until they recall everyone back to the office. She says they have weekly Zoom office meetings. So hard when starting a new job I think to have to work from home. Especially since they’re in a 1 bedroom so no place except dining table to set up her home office.

Waiting for the promised sunshine. It’s pretty socked in right now but it’s early. Hopefully will burn off.


----------



## Monykalyn

agavegirl1 said:


> View attachment 503993


Attack of the Weeping Angels!! Ugh creepiest episodes of Dr Who!


----------



## Charade67

Monykalyn said:


> Attack of the Weeping Angels!! Ugh creepiest episodes of Dr Who!


For me it's a tie between that one and The Empty Child.


----------



## Charade67

I am completely done with 2020. What else could go wrong. I was picking up lunch today when dh called and said that he was driving home from dropping B off at a rehearsal when he starting having chest pains. He went to urgent care who sent him to the ER. 
I had to go pick up B, and then realized my car was almost on empty. I had to find a gas station in a part of town that I am unfamiliar with. I made a quick trip back to my office to put everything away and then went home since we are not allowed in the ER. 
Dh called when I got home and then the doctor came in too talk to him, so I got to listen in. They have ruled out a heart attack, but are running more tests. DH asked the doctor if we should cancel our weekend plans, and the doc said that we should revisit that  in a couple of hours when the test results are in.  So now I sit at home waiting for news.  I told B that I was going to wrap her up in bubble wrap.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Charade67 said:


> I am completely done with 2020. What else could go wrong.


Oh no Charade sending prayers and much mummy dust out to you.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww Charade, I hope all is well with DH.  Sending very good thoughts his way.  Could he be dehydrated?  I know from a cousin  who worked in the ER for years, a chest pain complaint is addressed very fast.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I am completely done with 2020. What else could go wrong. I was picking up lunch today when dh called and said that he was driving home from dropping B off at a rehearsal when he starting having chest pains. He went to urgent care who sent him to the ER.
> I had to go pick up B, and then realized my car was almost on empty. I had to find a gas station in a part of town that I am unfamiliar with. I made a quick trip back to my office to put everything away and then went home since we are not allowed in the ER.
> Dh called when I got home and then the doctor came in too talk to him, so I got to listen in. They have ruled out a heart attack, but are running more tests. DH asked the doctor if we should cancel our weekend plans, and the doc said that we should revisit that  in a couple of hours when the test results are in.  So now I sit at home waiting for news.  I told B that I was going to wrap her up in bubble wrap.



How scary!!

Best wishes to your DH, hope the results are positive!


----------



## Charade67

Just heard from dh. The cell service in the hospital is terrible. He can't get his texts to send and his voice calls keep breaking up. The doctor wants to admit him for at least 24 hours. I will know more after he is assigned a room and I can go talk to him in person.


----------



## Metro West

Charade67 said:


> Just heard from dh. The cell service in the hospital is terrible. He can't get his texts to send and his voice calls keep breaking up. The doctor wants to admit him for at least 24 hours. I will know more after he is assigned a room and I can go talk to him in person.


 I hope for the best!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Charade67 said:


> Just heard from dh. The cell service in the hospital is terrible. He can't get his texts to send and his voice calls keep breaking up. The doctor wants to admit him for at least 24 hours. I will know more after he is assigned a room and I can go talk to him in person.


Sending you many many positive thoughts and tight hugs


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Just heard from dh. The cell service in the hospital is terrible. He can't get his texts to send and his voice calls keep breaking up. The doctor wants to admit him for at least 24 hours. I will know more after he is assigned a room and I can go talk to him in person.



Charade, hopefully you can take comfort that they`ll take good care of him and make sure they find out what`s wrong with him. Hopefully it`ll be something thay can easily deal with. 

And once you see him, you`ll hopefully feel better too......


----------



## Robo56

Good Thursday afternoon Sans family 







Monykalyn said:


> Oh and I found a great deal on Groupon for a 1/2 day at a gold mine with panning lessons. So called to book that for our South Dakota trip next week-will be panning for gold on the 4th of July!



Sounds fun......I have heard folks do get lucky still there and find a small amount of gold at times. Have fun.




Monykalyn said:


> gratuitous pic of one of my "babies"-she snuggles right in when you pick her up
> Baby Bella



You have made me think totally different about chickens. You have educated us all to the fact they can be loving pets too.




Monykalyn said:


> Um yeah-DD and I have talked it up too much and DH really wants to tag along with us this year...



Yes, it’s a bit addictive for sure.




Monykalyn said:


> Good News!! Hope everyday is a noticeable improvement now



Thank you.....,so far so good.



Monykalyn said:


> Dr Katelyn Bruno-she and her boss are featured in a box 1/2 down too. These two are the ones who dissected the turkey heart last Christmas dinner They couldn't help themselves.



Congratulations to her on her success......you have every reason to be proud.




schumigirl said:


> Yes, lots of people are seemingly heading for Universal instead of Disney......I`m imagining strollers by the thousand in the future!!!!



I get that visual too.




schumigirl said:


> Hayfever is nasty right now.....grass pollen is high over here so very stingy eyes tonight......



Hope the allergies settle down or you.




buckeev said:


> But at least my toothache is a bit "better."



Glad to hear the toothache is better, sorry to hear you are having a nightmare time with WDW issues. hang in there.




tink1957 said:


> Glad to report that Danielle's test came back negative as well as 3 other employees. Trey's results are supposed to come back tomorrow with the rest of the staff.



Great news on Danielle test results. Hope Trey’s is negative too. Lots of good thoughts and prayers coming your way that the rest of the year is better for you all.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Another chance to see the grandbaby, and visit with my family who I don't get to see often. I haven't seen them since last June when our ds graduated and the dd wedding.



Always a celebration to be able to spend time with family.




Sue M said:


> Daughter finished first day at new job, got her office, set up computer etc all the first day stuff. Apparently she’ll have training for a week, then will take all the stuff home and work from home until they recall everyone back to the office. She says they have weekly Zoom office meetings. So hard when starting a new job I think to have to work from home. Especially since they’re in a 1 bedroom so no place except dining table to set up her home office



Congratulations to your daughter on her new job. Granddaughter was in her new job maybe 4 weeks when she had to load up work computer and office equipment and start work from home. She has said the transition wasn’t to bad at all.




Charade67 said:


> I am completely done with 2020. What else could go wrong. I was picking up lunch today when dh called and said that he was driving home from dropping B off at a rehearsal when he starting having chest pains. He went to urgent care who sent him to the ER.





Charade67 said:


> Just heard from dh. The cell service in the hospital is terrible. He can't get his texts to send and his voice calls keep breaking up. The doctor wants to admit him for at least 24 hours. I will know more after he is assigned a room and I can go talk to him in person.



Charade I’am so sorry to hear of your husbands emergent visit to ER. Keeping him for 24 hour observation will be a safer option. I hope the tests come back and you all can get some answers. Hugs and prayers for you all.

Lynne hope the tea was yummy today.

Not much happening here. Was 91 today and sunny. Enjoyed some time on screened porch today. Watched some cooking shows. Lazy day.

Sending lots of mummy dust, and hugs to all the Sans family today.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, lazy days of Schumi and Robo.  Wonderful way to spend this summer feeling day.  And Robo, keep healing and hope you are feeling better.  

With little one out with friends, easy dinner meal of cheesy baked beans and grilled hotdogs. Neither of which little one would eat. Too hot to do much cooking. Thinking soup and and salad for dinner tomorrow. But will make that decision tomorrow.

Charade, good thoughts that DH is fine, and hopefully you can see him soon.


----------



## keishashadow

Another hectic day, now i’m Thirsty 

Productive, went To outlets, via multitasking while GD at gym this am.  Found both reduced 50% both a nice mattress pad & two  “premium multi-comfort bed pillows” from Sealy. 

Now, if they only deliver my new mattress I’ll be set.  Called & checked on status yesterday. Tried to tell me it would be taking another 4 weeks.  I told them that’s fine. On Saturday, (supposed date of original delivery was tomorrow), I’d calling my back, cancelling & then requesting my CC initiate a charge back.  

Within two hours got an email indicating my item’s label was printed.  Left MS yesterday, in TN today.  Sometimes you just have to play hardball but it’s gettting old.

Mac - have you been keeping an eye on the hotel rates for fall trip?  I haven’t seen a change in the longest time.  Thinking I may lop off a night at AKVJ (that’s if it’s still open then & not relegated to a sports team grrr) & head over To HRH after whatever disney park that day.

There seems to be some buzz that Pop may not open as planned end of July/early August. I did receive some strange emails from disney.  Complied with instructions, guess I wait & see.  In the meantime, going to look at booking at a fall back res at the beach with an eye on going somewhere, anywhere lol



tink1957 said:


> Janet...I think they had the test with the long swab but I'll have to ask to be sure.


I can’t get my DS’s  ‘brain massage’ description out of my mind eek


schumigirl said:


> There`s strong talk we may not be flying to America till Nov/Dec this year from the UK. I can see it happening to be honest. but, maybe the border between Canada and the US will open before then.


Sorry. Can we term that bad but good info?  A real shame to miss out yet again in the fall, really hope you can salvage the Xmas trip!!!


Lynne G said:


> Hey Sue, yeah we happily have homies all over, different countries and locations.  I’m in PA., on the opposite side of the state from Keisha.  Our state is so long, takes about a 6 hour drive to cross it.  Was kinda happy little one did not pick a Pittsburgh school, as I did my undergrad North of Pittsburgh, and I did not get home much, as the drive took most of the day.  I live a 5 minute drive from where I grew up. Yep, I am in the area they call the Tri State Area, Easy to get to NJ and DE.
> 
> Hello teapot, why yes, more tea for me.


Haha was glad my DS decideding against doing it in reverse too, especially after SWA dropped flights from our burg to PHL.  

That trek is such a long, boring ride on one of the countries crappiest interstates/turnpike.  It’s such a relief to finally see the construction start to pay off with 3 lanes each way now.  


Sue M said:


> Daughter finished first day at new job, got her office, set up computer etc all the first day stuff. Apparently she’ll have training for a week, then will take all the stuff home and work from home until they recall everyone back to the office. She says they have weekly Zoom office meetings. So hard when starting a new job I think to have to work from home. Especially since they’re in a 1 bedroom so no place except dining table to set up her home office.


Sounds Ike a great first day


Monykalyn said:


> Attack of the Weeping Angels!! Ugh creepiest episodes of Dr Who!


My favorite .


Charade67 said:


> Just heard from dh. The cell service in the hospital is terrible. He can't get his texts to send and his voice calls keep breaking up. The doctor wants to admit him for at least 24 hours. I will know more after he is assigned a room and I can go talk to him in person.


Oh, my goodness that is just awful to read.  Hugs.  Such stress.  Hope they sort everything out quickly & he’s feeling back to his old self soon


----------



## Sue M

Charade thanks for updates  I hope all goes well with your husband. What a fright.

Robo thanks for the encouraging words. I’m a bit frightened for her just going into a new job and with only a week in office having to work from home.  She’ll probably have it all worked out. It’s just me, worrying!

Yes, Monykalyn has sure given us a different view on chickens!  Love seeing the pics!  

Tink any results back for Trey?  Hoping it’s negative, fingers crossed. 

Schumi how are your allergies today?  Hope they are better. Mine are better than last night. Boy I just don’t know why it hit me so hard after dinner!  
Watching Escape from the Country while I do a bit of mending on daughters pant Leg. That’s about all I’m good for, lol. A straight seam.  Love looking at some of those beautiful heritage homes, they were in Kent this show. 

I just returned from Walmart to pick up floor cleaner I forgot while out yesterday. I really need to do lists.
Hope everyone had a good day.  And tomorrow is TGIF!

I wish I had Disney + they are streaming Hamilton in a week.  I may have to go over to youngest dd, to watch. She has it but it’s not her subscription. It’s a friend of theirs who shares it with them.


----------



## Sue M

Keisha good job dealing with the mattress delivery but yeah, I hear you. Sometimes you just get tired of fighting with these companies.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Have a great time Charade!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Just heard from dh. The cell service in the hospital is terrible. He can't get his texts to send and his voice calls keep breaking up. The doctor wants to admit him for at least 24 hours. I will know more after he is assigned a room and I can go talk to him in person.




Hope to hear some good news today about your husband....hope you got some sleep too.






Robo56 said:


> I get that visual too.
> 
> Hope the allergies settle down or you.
> 
> Not much happening here. Was 91 today and sunny. Enjoyed some time on screened porch today. Watched some cooking shows. Lazy day.
> 
> Sending lots of mummy dust, and hugs to all the Sans family today.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 504145




Can I have one of those doughnuts please Robo!!!! Actually maybe two.....just in case.....

Sounds a lovely way to spend the day to me!

Thanks, yes, they have settled down a little. Pollen is still high, but can`t stay high forever...I hope! Have a great weekend....and hope the back is continuing to improve daily.






Lynne G said:


> Aww, lazy days of Schumi and Robo.  Wonderful way to spend this summer feeling day.  And Robo, keep healing and hope you are feeling better.
> 
> With little one out with friends, easy dinner meal of cheesy baked beans and grilled hotdogs. Neither of which little one would eat. Too hot to do much cooking. Thinking soup and and salad for dinner tomorrow. But will make that decision tomorrow.
> 
> Charade, good thoughts that DH is fine, and hopefully you can see him soon.




I still haven`t decided what`s for dinner tonight. It`s usually a morning decision......will have a rumble and see what to pick.....





Sue M said:


> Schumi how are your allergies today?  Hope they are better. Mine are better than last night. Boy I just don’t know why it hit me so hard after dinner!



Well, pollen usually settles in the evening so maybe it was a heavier amount.......it hits me around 8pm-ish







keishashadow said:


> Another hectic day, now i’m Thirsty
> 
> Productive, went To outlets, via multitasking while GD at gym this am.  Found both reduced 50% both a nice mattress pad & two  “premium multi-comfort bed pillows” from Sealy.
> 
> Now, if they only deliver my new mattress I’ll be set.  Called & checked on status yesterday. Tried to tell me it would be taking another 4 weeks.  I told them that’s fine. On Saturday, (supposed date of original delivery was tomorrow), I’d calling my back, cancelling & then requesting my CC initiate a charge back.
> 
> Within two hours got an email indicating my item’s label was printed.  Left MS yesterday, in TN today.  Sometimes you just have to play hardball but it’s gettting old.
> 
> 
> Mac - have you been keeping an eye on the hotel rates for fall trip?  I haven’t seen a change in the longest time.  Thinking I may lop off a night at AKVJ (that’s if it’s still open then & not relegated to a sports team grrr) & head over To HRH after whatever disney park that day.
> 
> There seems to be some buzz that Pop may not open as planned end of July/early August. I did receive some strange emails from disney.  Complied with instructions, guess I wait & see.  In the meantime, going to look at booking at a fall back res at the beach with an eye on going somewhere, anywhere lol
> 
> 
> I can’t get my DS’s  ‘brain massage’ description out of my mind eek
> 
> Sorry. Can we term that bad but good info?  A real shame to miss out yet again in the fall, really hope you can salvage the Xmas trip!!!
> 
> Haha was glad my DS decideding against doing it in reverse too, especially after SWA dropped flights from our burg to PHL.
> 
> That trek is such a long, boring ride on one of the countries crappiest interstates/turnpike.  It’s such a relief to finally see the construction start to pay off with 3 lanes each way now.
> 
> Sounds Ike a great first day
> 
> My favorite .
> 
> Oh, my goodness that is just awful to read.  Hugs.  Such stress.  Hope they sort everything out quickly & he’s feeling back to his old self soon




Oh I hear you on the chasing companies for a delivery!!! Good deal on the bed though....and glad you have it coming quicker than they said......

Now I have a brain massage in my brain!!!!

nothing about no travel is confirmed of course, but fully prepared and always have a back up plan...... In the grand scale of things, missing a vacation isn`t much to moan about. We are all happy and healthy....

Even I liked that episode of Dr Who.






We have gorgeous sunshine this morning, so up with the larks......being surrounded by trees isn`t fun sometimes!! But, got up put washer on and have three loads out drying right now. They`ll be dry long before the predicted thunderstorms hit later today. Hope they do, we haven`t seen a good storm for a long time.

Not sure what to do today.......one of my friends who is a childminder was planning to come round and we`d sit in the garden for a while. She usually has a Friday off, but one of her parents asked if she could mind her three kids today as they have an emergency, so of course she said yes. We`ll catch up soon.

Not sure if the requested July 4th get together will happen either. We`re still not supposed to have a large gathering, and we are all rule followers.....well, most of the time.....we all have that other side of our nature!!!!

Still haven`t decided what`s for dinner tonight......





































Have a fabulous Friday...........





​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning, Schumi.  Yeah, older one is medicated  for his pollen allergy, as pollen we get in the air until a hard freeze, then poor guy has to be careful, as medicated around the holidays, because people and stores bring plants inside.  Why my plants are fake, inside my house.  And if I get flowers as a gift, they stay outside or I take them into my office.  It’s been that way since he was a little guy.  And yeah, even with working full time, I tend to make dinner choices the day of.  Switches when ready happen sometimes too.  Glad you have sun, and hope the wash dries fast.  We too have a sunny start, with the weather lady saying full day of sun.  And it seemed so warm out last night.  But like you, that ever loving rolling dice chance of seeing rain today, including random chances of thunderstorms.   So, ah yes, summer routine day. 

And ooh,



Ob yes, a pep in the step, as Friday is here, and the weekend starts later this afternoon.

And, yeah I have to say,


Hehe.

But yes indeed




So, with that tea cup in my hand, hearing a chicken cluck good morning, yes please, Happy Friday, homies.

And hope Charade has good news for her DH, and they get away a different weekend.  Well wishes sent, and hope he feels much better.


----------



## schumigirl

I don`t take any medication for it thankfully.....it`s only bad when grass pollen is at it`s worst, and earlier in the season, tree pollen. i`m fine with flowers thankfully......Tom has brought me flowers every single week since we got together......maybe a few misses if we are on a trip, but he never misses as I do love flowers.

Bur, folks who have hayfever bad, I feel so sorry for them.....




Ended up along the beach walking today, as it is a lot cooler today but still so nice. 

Laundry is all dry which I`m glad about as the weather is changing by the minute.....very cloudy and almost foggy. Big change after the strong temps last few days. 

Time for lunch........shrimp wraps and some chilli potato chips.......


----------



## keishashadow

Sue M said:


> I wish I had Disney + they are streaming Hamilton in a week. I may have to go over to youngest dd, to watch. She has it but it’s not her subscription. It’s a friend of theirs who shares it with them.


The 3rd i believe is the first day for it.  We signed up for a year, don’t remember how much but it seemed reasonable and is keeping GD occupied when ‘nothing is on’ DirectTV, HBO, Netflix & amazon prime video lol. 

Who else remembers having NBC, CBS, ABC & public broadcasting only?



schumigirl said:


> Not sure if the requested July 4th get together will happen either. We`re still not supposed to have a large gathering, and we are all rule followers.....well, most of the time.....we all have that other side of our nature!!!!


Just saw video of the UK ‘southern beach’, proper name i promptly forgot, comparable to a tin of sardines so tightly packed with bodies.  Apparently, not just an issue on US beaches.

My far western enclave of Pennsylvania is quite traditional and a huge health hub.  Believe that having so many in the economy working in the health field (even if deemed essential workers - forced to work during shutdown), resulted in the tristate area taking things very seriously as to social distancing/mask wearing.  

Unfortunately, specifically in the more rural areas here, now there is increasing pushback against following the now-lessened but continued safety edicts.  

The cases in the southern states didn’t start to ramp up to any degree until the northern seaboard numbers started to finally decline.  We’ve had our first wave but the southern & mid western politicos mistakenly bought into the myth they had been spared.  Turns out they should’ve hunkered down a bit longer, as they are surely up to their necks at this point.  A real shame that due to the disease being politicized, so many are now suffering both physically and economically.  



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, older one is medicated for his pollen allergy, as pollen we get in the air until a hard freeze, then poor guy has to be careful, as medicated around the holidays, because people and stores bring plants inside.


unfortunate he has such a strong allergy.  Do his meds allow him to be around plants without suffering?  Has he gone the injection route?  

Have duly tried several OTC varieties,  I’ve yet to find any that have really helped with the triggers my test indicated.  flonase rX spray seems to do squat for me.  Really don’t want to sign on for injections that I’m told can take years.   

One of the reasons I did buy a new mattress though was the high indication for dust mites on my test. Figured that was the easiest place to start trying to remedy.  Was told even in a mattress a few years old, they are wildly prevalent.  The special encasing mattress & pillow covers  I purchased are supposed to help.  That remains to be see, but figure they can’t hurt.


----------



## Lynne G

No Keisha, no stabbing, but he was on steroids once, when young, and I refused to let him on it very long.  He did look really good when on those though.  Over the years, he has done a combo of prescription, and OTC drugs.  The nose one, in addition to pills is what is the usual routine for some time now.  Sometimes just no relief, or bouncing off the walls.  We have switched drugs over the years. Then I have what he calls knock you out pills.  At least they give him rest, if all else fails.  Thankfully, his allergic reactions just brings out an asthma attack, and no need for more than drugs.  Why we call him Darth Vader, when he is in full attack.  Most of the drugs go to opening up the blood vessels in his lungs.  You’d think he’d outgrow it, but the fact that even with shots and pricks, my DH is still very allergic to cat dander.  Even more thankful, little one has only a hive reaction to what I am not sure of.  And since it rarely happens, and always after eating at a restaurant, I am thinking it was someone smelling in a way she reacted to.  I have decided, since I know older one’s allergies, and since little one has such random, I have never took them for the prick tests.  

Eh, lunch.  Yeah, I’m ready.


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Schumi, Lynne and Keisha and the rest of the Sans family 










keishashadow said:


> Within two hours got an email indicating my item’s label was printed. Left MS yesterday, in TN today. Sometimes you just have to play hardball but it’s gettting old.



Glad to hear with a bit of encouragement your mattress is on the way.




schumigirl said:


> Thanks, yes, they have settled down a little. Pollen is still high, but can`t stay high forever...I hope! Have a great weekend....and hope the back is continuing to improve daily.



Glad to hear you have had a little relief from the allergy symptoms.

 Back has been feeling better everyday. Still having some numbness around and down each leg. Will improve as discs shrink back in place. 




Lynne G said:


> older one is medicated for his pollen allergy, as pollen we get in the air until a hard freeze, then poor guy has to be careful, as medicated around the holidays, because people and stores bring plants inside



Sorry to her your son has been so miserable. Allergies and asthma are not fun. My sister had asthma as a child and still has it. We never had live Christmas trees because she could not tolerate it.



Lynne G said:


> So, with that tea cup in my hand, hearing a chicken cluck good morning, yes please, Happy Friday, homies.



Happy Friday day to you too Lynne.




schumigirl said:


> Ended up along the beach walking today, as it is a lot cooler today but still so nice.





keishashadow said:


> One of the reasons I did buy a new mattress though was the high indication for dust mites on my test. Figured that was the easiest place to start trying to remedy. Was told even in a mattress a few years old, they are wildly prevalent. The special encasing mattress & pillow covers I purchased are supposed to help. That remains to be see, but figure they can’t hurt.



Yes,  if we only New of the unforeseen critters that crawl around the house. That gives me the creeps thinking about hotel mattresses.

Don’t look at the stock market it’s not happy with the Covid news in the south. 

It’s going to be another nice warm sunny day here. Not much planned. Will let the day flow at will.

Had another evening of fireworks on the next street last night. I’am waiting to hear the screams of a ambulance some night that way.....hope not....but, they are still setting them off and they are the big ones.

Charade sending lots of mummy dust and prayers your way that all is well with your husband. 

Have a great Friday Sans family......sending out hugs to all who need them.......hugs, laughter and smiles are good medicine for the soul.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Robo, I hope you feel better soon.  Back issues, no fun at all.  Continue to heal, sending more well wishes.  Yeah, older one has had his allergy so long, he has learned to just deal with it.  But when he’s full of gunk, yeah I feel for him, as I have only a bee sting allergy, that medicine helps, and very thankful I don’t get stung very often.  

Bacon and egg sandwiches for lunch, a BLT for little one, no eggs for her.  Hunting for something sweet.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> The 3rd i believe is the first day for it.  We signed up for a year, don’t remember how much but it seemed reasonable and is keeping GD occupied when ‘nothing is on’ DirectTV, HBO, Netflix & amazon prime video lol.
> 
> Who else remembers having NBC, CBS, ABC & public broadcasting only?
> 
> 
> Just saw video of the UK ‘southern beach’, proper name i promptly forgot, comparable to a tin of sardines so tightly packed with bodies.  Apparently, not just an issue on US beaches.
> 
> My far western enclave of Pennsylvania is quite traditional and a huge health hub.  Believe that having so many in the economy working in the health field (even if deemed essential workers - forced to work during shutdown), resulted in the tristate area taking things very seriously as to social distancing/mask wearing.
> 
> Unfortunately, specifically in the more rural areas here, now there is increasing pushback against following the now-lessened but continued safety edicts.
> 
> The cases in the southern states didn’t start to ramp up to any degree until the northern seaboard numbers started to finally decline.  We’ve had our first wave but the southern & mid western politicos mistakenly bought into the myth they had been spared.  Turns out they should’ve hunkered down a bit longer, as they are surely up to their necks at this point.  A real shame that due to the disease being politicized, so many are now suffering both physically and economically.
> 
> 
> unfortunate he has such a strong allergy.  Do his meds allow him to be around plants without suffering?  Has he gone the injection route?
> 
> Have duly tried several OTC varieties,  I’ve yet to find any that have really helped with the triggers my test indicated.  flonase rX spray seems to do squat for me.  Really don’t want to sign on for injections that I’m told can take years.
> 
> One of the reasons I did buy a new mattress though was the high indication for dust mites on my test. Figured that was the easiest place to start trying to remedy.  Was told even in a mattress a few years old, they are wildly prevalent.  The special encasing mattress & pillow covers  I purchased are supposed to help.  That remains to be see, but figure they can’t hurt.



Bournemouth was one that was jam packed. Crazy. Several others on the South Coast were the same too. But, the mess these animals left on the beach was unbelievable. Not only general trash, but feminine products, nappies (diapers) and yes, human detritis in bags. The locals all joined up to clear it up, but you couldn`t imagine humans could leave so much mess. No wonder they are calling for the beaches to be closed again. 

Thing is we very rarely get weather this warm, so folks who don`t live close, all head down there. They even began closing roads to stop folks swarming there. Haven`t checked the news today to see if it was the same today. 

Dyson are briilaint for cleaning mattresses. They`ll never be perfect of course, but good to do it every few weeks. No, those things can`t hurt.....

I grew up with 3 channels till 1982. Then we had 4....lol......now we have around 87 million, but there`s never anything on!!!! 

Tonight we`re going to watch an Abbott and Costello....one of the monster ones I think.......classics!!!!







Robo56 said:


> Good morning Schumi, Lynne and Keisha and the rest of the Sans family
> 
> View attachment 504322
> 
> View attachment 504323
> 
> View attachment 504324
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear with a bit of encouragement your mattress is on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you have had a little relief from the allergy symptoms.
> 
> Back has been feeling better everyday. Still having some numbness around and down each leg. Will improve as discs shrink back in place.



It does take patience for back issues for sure, but it`s good you can take it easy and rest up.

Have a great weekend Robo.......




What a lovely day we ended up with. Sun came out and it was melting outside......so much for the thunderstorm predicted!!!! 

Sat out for a while and grilled the bbq pork steaks and shrimp kebabs.....now we are back outside as there isn`t a breath around......inside is so hot too. It feels like it might storm up later.....although forecast shows......tomorrow!!! 

But tonight........








​

It`s a Gordon`s pink gin with fizzy lemonade night......add in sliced and diced lemons, limes, blueberries and strawberries........lush!!!! 

That and an Abbott and Costello classic......perfeect night in. Chips and garlic dip to come later.......

Have a good one......


----------



## Sue M

Schumi maybe that’s Why I got hit so hard with allergies that evening. Never thought of that. I don’t know exactly what type of stuff I’m allergic to. But that night was the worst.  I also have some kind of indoor allergies and only acts up in Florida sitting in a restaurant with AC. But only some. Gets so bad I gave to leave.  I wonder if since its Florida they have mold in the AC system ick.

A walk along the beach is always a welcomed diversion!

Keisha yes!  I remember only getting a few tv stations, rabbit ears and antennas!  No remote control, b&w. But never bothered us as we were always outside playing.
We have all the HBO, Showtime, crave, Netflix, Amazon Prime, Apple TV, etc. I just don’t feel like adding another subscription or paying!  Lol. Along with my hefty cable bill!  So dd will have me over for Hamilton.

i don’t want to go thru allergy tests either. Mostly I can manage with Reactine. Except for real bad days and sometimes don’t have to take it at all.

I’m sorry th3 virus is such a mess, and people just aren‘t following the rules. Especially the young folk. I saw video today of this Jobbie Nooner event in Detroit and wow. These kids cheek to jowl in huge groups on boats partying like there’s no pandemic. Disgraceful really. Not a mask in sight. Then they’ll spread it to who knows how many.

I agree states opened up too early. Now theyre in a world of hurt. 9000 new cases today in Florida.

Lynne hope you enjoyed lunch!  Darts Vader lol.

Schumi that drink!  Yum!
Abbott and Costello sounds fun! their skits are legendary, Slowly I Turn, and Who’s on First! Love it.

Charade hope your husband is ok.

Robo hope your back is settling down. And you’re comfortable.

Mac 

This morning after dropping off dd at bus loop hubs and I went to Costco, then grocery store for items we didn’t need Costco size of.  Came home and had some left overs for lunch. We picked up some steak for dinner. Will bbq.  I‘m sitting on the back deck looking down the valley and inlet. Pretty cloudy. Weather app says rain starts at 3. Ugh. 
Better stop sitting around and take out dogs before the rain comes.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Schumi maybe that’s Why I got hit so hard with allergies that evening. Never thought of that. I don’t know exactly what type of stuff I’m allergic to. But that night was the worst.  I also have some kind of indoor allergies and only acts up in Florida sitting in a restaurant with AC. But only some. Gets so bad I gave to leave.  I wonder if since its Florida they have mold in the AC system ick.
> 
> A walk along the beach is always a welcomed diversion!
> 
> Keisha yes!  I remember only getting a few tv stations, rabbit ears and antennas!  No remote control, b&w. But never bothered us as we were always outside playing.
> We have all the HBO, Showtime, crave, Netflix, Amazon Prime, Apple TV, etc. I just don’t feel like adding another subscription or paying!  Lol. Along with my hefty cable bill!  So dd will have me over for Hamilton.



It never dawned on me either till my doc asked if I was bothered more at night, I said yes and he explained why.

I still never think of myself as a hay fever sufferer....as it is so slight. Folks like Lynne’s son has it so bad.

We got rid of Amazon Prime as it was rubbish. But, wouldn’t be without Netflix......




Second pink gin coming up..........


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> It never dawned on me either till my doc asked if I was bothered more at night, I said yes and he explained why.
> 
> I still never think of myself as a hay fever sufferer....as it is so slight. Folks like Lynne’s son has it so bad.
> 
> We got rid of Amazon Prime as it was rubbish. But, wouldn’t be without Netflix......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second pink gin coming up..........


Yum for second gin. So pretty. 
I haven’t watched much on Prime, I had it because I have prime shipping. But I have watched Man in the High Tower and liked it. My dd says Mrs Maisel is good. I told her I watched first ep and didn’t grab me. She’s told me I need to watch a couple more. Guess I will. I also like Jack Ryan. Just haven’t bothered to watch yet.

I just felt a drop. Yuck. Better get those doggies out. At least around the block!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's Friday 

Thank god...it's Friday!!!!  I'm so glad the weekend is here.  I'm getting grumpy with customers who don't want to follow signage and call in and have our front sales staff let them in the side door.  Our front doors are locked...with a big sign over both doors.  One customer even untaped the one side of the signage and pulled on the doors to make sure that they were locked   I know it's time for the weekend to be here when I'm tired of answering the phone to tell grumpy men our protocol for placing and picking up orders. We have a very small front office and can only have one customer in at a time. Hence, why they need to call. I did tell one man to leave the office when I was scanning some items. He was a little ticked when he called in and I answered the phone 

We don't have much planned since we are heading to see family next week...so probably putz around the house, clean a few corners and sit on my butt and maybe get some reading done or maybe start a new sewing project...who knows!!!  The weather is not supposed to be great, so no fishing this weekend or else I would be the first one in the truck with my fishing rod in my hand lol.  

@schumigirl  I would love to share that beverage with you.  It looks delicious right about now.  I had seen a news clip about your beaches there.  That was a little too crowded for me.  And yes, people can be " piggish " by leaving so much garbage behind.  We have had that happen when people were protesting - especially when it's the greenpeace hippy loving anti oil and gas protesters are the WORST for leaving garbage behind as they drive away in their old gas guzzling high  pollution emitting pieces of crap vehicles.  Guess you can see how much I love " those " types of people who are such hypocrites.  

@Robo56  It's good to hear that your back is starting to feel better.  

@Charade67 I hope everything is going good with your dh.  

Not sure what we are having for dinner tonight.  It might be butter chicken as it is quick, easy and fills me up.  Hopefully the wind goes down so I enjoy hanging out in the backyard tonight.  Guess we will see.  

Take care everyone  Mac, Sue, Lynne, Keisha, Monyk, Vicki, Mackenna Rose and anyone else I have missed


----------



## Lynne G

Sue, hope you didn’t get wet.  While the wind picked up, and clouds covering all to make it darker then it should be, nope, no rain for us.  On the radar, the smallest blob of light green was going to pass over us.  Otherwise nothing close to us.

Errands done, and kids want pizza. Yeah, sounds good for me. Just made myself an iced coffee, as AC still on, and it’s muggy out, and too warm feeling.

Hey Pumpkin, having not much to do is a good thing.

Oh, and apparently, since pizza is wanted, little one wants matzah ball soup from the one deli we go to. I said you can order it, if you get rye bread too. I think I heard her call. Time for dinner.

Be most happy homies!  And exciting night of screen watching and chilling out is what our home is doing tonight.  Hope yours is as at least as exciting.


----------



## keishashadow

Tie dye day here, hoping my hands are clean by next wednesday 
Bought a you-bake pizza for charity for lunch, let’s just say the family is asking for take out chinese now  lomein & egg rolls sound good to me


Lynne G said:


> Thankfully, his allergic reactions just brings out an asthma attack, and no need for more than drugs. Why we call him Darth Vader, when he is in full attack.


That’s awful, as if the allergies weren’t enough, poor kid


Robo56 said:


> Glad to hear with a bit of encouragement your mattress is on the way.


Ah, for the threat-free days of good customer service lol


Robo56 said:


> Back has been feeling better everyday. Still having some numbness around and down each leg. Will improve as discs shrink back in place.


On the path to feeli


Lynne G said:


> as I have only a bee sting allergy, that medicine helps, and very thankful I don’t get stung very often.


Same, i haven’t filled my epi pen in ages. Benadryl has worked the few times since i’ve Been stung


schumigirl said:


> Dyson are briilaint for cleaning mattresses. They`ll never be perfect of course, but good to do it every few weeks. No, those things can`t hurt.....


I need to start a rotation of that.  Shamefully, only twice a year when i turn the mattress if truth be told.  Never dawned on me. It needed more


schumigirl said:


> s a Gordon`s pink gin with fizzy lemonade night......add in sliced and diced lemons, limes, blueberries and strawberries........lush!!!!
> 
> That and an Abbott and Costello classic......perfeect night in. Chips and garlic dip to come later.......


Complete with a hogwarts coaster!  Both sound great to me. Have been watching scooby doo most nights lol


Sue M said:


> . I also have some kind of indoor allergies and only acts up in Florida sitting in a restaurant with AC. But only some


Def sounds like mold


Sue M said:


> saw video today of this Jobbie Nooner event in Detroit and wow. These kids cheek to jowl in huge groups on boats partying like there’s no pandemic. Disgraceful really. Not a mask in sight. Then they’ll spread it to who knows how many.


It was awful to see


schumigirl said:


> never dawned on me either till my doc asked if I was bothered more at night, I said yes and he explained why.


That’s indeed true.  I was told allergies often worsen after we turn 40, immune system sort of thing


Sue M said:


> haven’t watched much on Prime, I had it because I have prime shipping


Yes, i work that shipping 


Sue M said:


> But I have watched Man in the High Tower


Haven’t finished it yet, go in spurts but a great show & rather short book.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Sue, hope you didn’t get wet.  While the wind picked up, and clouds covering all to make it darker then it should be, nope, no rain for us.  On the radar, the smallest blob of light green was going to pass over us.  Otherwise nothing close to us.
> 
> Errands done, and kids want pizza. Yeah, sounds good for me. Just made myself an iced coffee, as AC still on, and it’s muggy out, and too warm feeling.
> 
> Hey Pumpkin, having not much to do is a good thing.
> 
> Oh, and apparently, since pizza is wanted, little one wants matzah ball soup from the one deli we go to. I said you can order it, if you get rye bread too. I think I heard her call. Time for dinner.
> 
> Be most happy homies!  And exciting night of screen watching and chilling out is what our home is doing tonight.  Hope yours is as at least as exciting.


Nah, i stayed close to home!  It rained or drizzling for awhine. Then stopped. 
Pizza sounds good!
ugh my eyes are shutting. Better pick up in the morning!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Yum for second gin. So pretty.
> I haven’t watched much on Prime, I had it because I have prime shipping. But I have watched Man in the High Tower and liked it. My dd says Mrs Maisel is good. I told her I watched first ep and didn’t grab me. She’s told me I need to watch a couple more. Guess I will. I also like Jack Ryan. Just haven’t bothered to watch yet.
> 
> I just felt a drop. Yuck. Better get those doggies out. At least around the block!




We gave Mrs Maisel up to the third episode....not for us. 

If you see a programme called Agatha Raisin, give that a try. I don`t think it`s on Prime, it must be Netflix. It`s set in the beautiful Cotswolds and she kinda moves there away from the ratrace in the City but gets embroiled in local mysteries. It`s fluff, but quite good and the scenery is beautful. If we were to move away from the Coast, it`d be The Cotsowlds beautiful little villages we`d move to.







Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's Friday
> 
> Thank god...it's Friday!!!!  I'm so glad the weekend is here.  I'm getting grumpy with customers who don't want to follow signage and call in and have our front sales staff let them in the side door.  Our front doors are locked...with a big sign over both doors.  One customer even untaped the one side of the signage and pulled on the doors to make sure that they were locked   I know it's time for the weekend to be here when I'm tired of answering the phone to tell grumpy men our protocol for placing and picking up orders. We have a very small front office and can only have one customer in at a time. Hence, why they need to call. I did tell one man to leave the office when I was scanning some items. He was a little ticked when he called in and I answered the phone
> 
> We don't have much planned since we are heading to see family next week...so probably putz around the house, clean a few corners and sit on my butt and maybe get some reading done or maybe start a new sewing project...who knows!!!  The weather is not supposed to be great, so no fishing this weekend or else I would be the first one in the truck with my fishing rod in my hand lol.
> 
> @schumigirl  I would love to share that beverage with you.  It looks delicious right about now.  I had seen a news clip about your beaches there.  That was a little too crowded for me.  And yes, people can be " piggish " by leaving so much garbage behind.  We have had that happen when people were protesting - especially when it's the greenpeace hippy loving anti oil and gas protesters are the WORST for leaving garbage behind as they drive away in their old gas guzzling high  pollution emitting pieces of crap vehicles.  Guess you can see how much I love " those " types of people who are such hypocrites.
> 
> @Robo56  It's good to hear that your back is starting to feel better.
> 
> @Charade67 I hope everything is going good with your dh.
> 
> Not sure what we are having for dinner tonight.  It might be butter chicken as it is quick, easy and fills me up.  Hopefully the wind goes down so I enjoy hanging out in the backyard tonight.  Guess we will see.
> 
> Take care everyone  Mac, Sue, Lynne, Keisha, Monyk, Vicki, Mackenna Rose and anyone else I have missed




You have to wonder about people that can`t understand basic signage. And how rude of the customer to do that!!! Some folks are so entitled......

We have some beautiful beaches in this country and yes, cramped up like that isn`t fun to me, wouldn`t ever be us. I rememeber when they were protesting about Global warming other green issues and something or other in London last year...teh amount of trash left by them too was disgusting. Plastic bottles, Starbucks cups, McD`s wrappers and boxes.....yes, they hypocracy is strong among the righteous at times. People are gross at times. 

I agree completely about the hypocracy of folks. I`m an open fan of plastic bottles as I do buy them, and give me a good old gas guzzler every day! No fake or hypocracy here.....

Will happily make you one of those pink gins anytime!!! Very smooth (and easy) to drink.......butter chicken sounds lovely, and hope you did get back outside last night.......have a great weekend pumpkin........






Lynne G said:


> Sue, hope you didn’t get wet.  While the wind picked up, and clouds covering all to make it darker then it should be, nope, no rain for us.  On the radar, the smallest blob of light green was going to pass over us.  Otherwise nothing close to us.
> 
> Errands done, and kids want pizza. Yeah, sounds good for me. Just made myself an iced coffee, as AC still on, and it’s muggy out, and too warm feeling.
> 
> Hey Pumpkin, having not much to do is a good thing.
> 
> Oh, and apparently, since pizza is wanted, little one wants matzah ball soup from the one deli we go to. I said you can order it, if you get rye bread too. I think I heard her call. Time for dinner.
> 
> Be most happy homies!  And exciting night of screen watching and chilling out is what our home is doing tonight.  Hope yours is as at least as exciting.




Sounds like a good way to spend an evening to me!!! Love chilling out of an evening with a good movie or even tv. Exciting is way overrated......






keishashadow said:


> Tie dye day here, hoping my hands are clean by next wednesday
> Bought a you-bake pizza for charity for lunch, let’s just say the family is asking for take out chinese now  lomein & egg rolls sound good to me
> 
> I need to start a rotation of that.  Shamefully, only twice a year when i turn the mattress if truth be told.  Never dawned on me. It needed more
> 
> Complete with a hogwarts coaster!  Both sound great to me. Have been watching scooby doo most nights lol
> 
> That’s indeed true.  I was told allergies often worsen after we turn 40, immune system sort of thing
> 
> Yes, i work that shipping





Gosh tie dye....that brings back memories!!! Good luck with the stained hands.......lol......

Er, did you still enjoy the Chinese last night......Have to admit, it gave Tom pause to order one this weekend.....once seen!!!!

Our mattress doesn`t turn, which surprised me when we got it. I was a little worried it would wear out quicker, and we paid far more than anyone should for a mattress so I wanted it to last. Have to say, five years in and it`s like brand new. My mother still meticulously turns her mattress every month?????? She really is a tiny little woman, so not sure how she does it as it`s a UK King Size. My brothers always tell her they`ll do it, she tells them by the time they get there in the morning she has cleaned the whole place out already!!!! That woman would have made a fabulous housekeeper for someone......loves housework......I missed that gene!!! 

That`s funny as I didn`t start with any symptoms of hayfever till I was around 40ish! I`m always so grateful it`s mild. 

Love my Hogwarts coasters!!! And yes, drink and movie were fun!! I love Scooby Doo!!!! Only the original seasons though....hated Scrappy Doo when he came into it. Still have all of Kyle`s dvd`s from when he was younger. 







And we have Saturday again!!!!! 

Went to bed late and I was awakened around 2am by either the police helicopter or the sea rescue one.......seemed to hover above us for ages. Couldn`t get back to sleep as it was so hot and almost daylight by then.

Turns out.....I was the only one to hear the darn thing!!! It is so noisy, how they didn`t hear it with all the noise it makes is unbelievable. But, least they all slept. 

Woke up this morning to dull and very humid. Little bit of rain and lightning forecast for later. More or less the same for tomorrow. 

But, bacon was lovely for breakfast.......no idea for lunch and pizza take out for dinner. Easy food day.


















































Have a wonderful Saturday..........


​


----------



## Sue M

Yuck 2am and dogs woke me up. Barking at something outside. Too lazy to get up to look. Husband was out a few minutes ago saw nothing. Probably some animal.  And here I thought I’d get a good sleep tonight.

Schumi I’ll have to look for Agatha Raisin. Love mysteries.

Keisha yup, time for a weekend!  

Hope I can get back to sleep!


----------



## keishashadow

For once can’t bring myself to complain over the pooch waking me at 6 am via sitting on my head.  this time he was cowering from some wicked storms that rolled thru. We cuddled on the couch till that bad one subsided a bit.  Went upstairs an hour later to change out of night gown & opened the curtain in a window that overlooks a one story addition to the house.  Not sure who was startled more, me or the squirrel who had hunkered down/waiting outside on the windowsill lol

Appears my mattress is in shipping hub 70 miles away, but not sure i’m Confident enough to tear apart my room & drag the mattress downstairs quite yet.

Carole, that is funny with your mom wrestling with a big mattress.  I meant turn/rotate it vs flip.  Although, so many people complained, they again are starting to see mattresses designed to be flipped.  It did extend their wear dramatically IMO.  Easy enough to buy a topper to amp up that standard padding.

In the distinct minority, but just not a fan a top gun.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Quick update. I just spoke to dh's doctor at the hospital. He did actually have a minor heart attack. He had one blocked artery which was cleared with a balloon and stent. Dh eats fairly well and exercises daily, so they are thinking the issue may be hereditary. Dh is adopted and has no knowledge of his bio family. He is being released this morning.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> Good morning. Quick update. I just spoke to dh's doctor at the hospital. He did actually have a minor heart attack. He had one blocked artery which was cleared with a balloon and stent. Dh eats fairly well and exercises daily, so they are thinking the issue may be hereditary. Dh is adopted and has no knowledge of his bio family. He is being released this morning.



Thank God he’s doing so well after that!  I’m sure he will receive treatment/lifestyle information from his cardiologist.  It is such a scary thing to live through for you both, take care.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> For once can’t bring myself to complain over the pooch waking me at 6 am via sitting on my head.  this time he was cowering from some wicked storms that rolled thru. We cuddled on the couch till that bad one subsided a bit.  Went upstairs an hour later to change out of night gown & opened the curtain in a window that overlooks a one story addition to the house.  Not sure who was startled more, me or the squirrel who had hunkered down/waiting outside on the windowsill lol
> 
> Appears my mattress is in shipping hub 70 miles away, but not sure i’m Confident enough to tear apart my room & drag the mattress downstairs quite yet.
> 
> Carole, that is funny with your mom wrestling with a big mattress.  I meant turn/rotate it vs flip.  Although, so many people complained, they again are starting to see mattresses designed to be flipped.  It did extend their wear dramatically IMO.  Easy enough to buy a topper to amp up that standard padding.
> 
> In the distinct minority, but just not a fan a top gun.




Actually agree with you.....TG wasn`t for me. Although as I was going to watch it, it had been out for a while, but I knew  nothing about it, one of my friends who had seen it previously......ruined the Goose story line completely.......lol....her face when I said I didn`t know that.....it was priceless!!!! She felt dreadful. 

Oh it`s getting close!!! Got to love the tracking on deliveries!!! 

She is hilarious my mother!!! Thinks nothing of standing on ladders to reach a tiny wisp of dust or cobweb that might develop......she gives us nightmares at times!!!!






Charade67 said:


> Good morning. Quick update. I just spoke to dh's doctor at the hospital. He did actually have a minor heart attack. He had one blocked artery which was cleared with a balloon and stent. Dh eats fairly well and exercises daily, so they are thinking the issue may be hereditary. Dh is adopted and has no knowledge of his bio family. He is being released this morning.



Well, thank goodness they kept him in!!! 

What a big relief he`s getting home today.....glad to hear it!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Wow, how scary, Charade.  I am glad they could treat him, and he’s going to be home today.  I think it can be hereditary, but for whatever reason, I am glad he is okay.

Well, a bit of rain this early morning, but then the sun said what rain? Yeah, another soupy feeling day, with a ooh you loose, you got rain chances. Since we had that loosing rain so early this morning, hoping the afternoon thunderstorms chances are none for us.

Aww, Keisha having a spook dog. Glad you were able to comfort him, and hehe, a hat dog too. After we allowed both labs in our bed, the boxer was not allowed. I need my space.  Yeah, my male lab liked to lay between us, and he was longer spread out length wide than me. He was a good body pillow. LoL And more importantly, all my dogs could care less about loud noises, and trained to not get up until we do. Only once in a great while we got a have to go out, in the wee hours. And my male lab’s favorite summertime place was a mud pit he dug, and lay in it, while the thunderstorms rained down on him. No amount of calling for him, did any good. The hose was the next water he encountered after he wanted to come in. LoL

Well, no hanging out the wash, but it’s done. Almost time for  a shower, as fresh towels are always nice, I do them last, so by the time I am ready to shower, almost warm from the dryer.

Yay! A Saturday. And most likely, our usual Chinese Saturday night dinner. I will see. Pizza was perfect last night, and little one picked it up, and said crowded. Yeah, I am sure we were not the only ones wanting Friday night pizza. When it’s hot, and many ending the work week, no reason to cook and make the kitchen hot. I think there was a few pieces left over. When older one wakes up, I am sure he will finish them off. While I don’t mind left over cold pizza day, not feeling it this morning. So ended up with oatmeal and some eggs. Ah, smelled Schumi’s bacon here. Guess I will make some after my shower, and I assume no kid will be up even after my shower. And all of us will eat bacon, Yum.

Super sized superbly nice Saturday.  Ooh tea pot, you need a refill.  Lucky me.   Tea.


----------



## Robo56

Good Saturday morning Sans family 






Charade thank goodness they kept him and found the blockage and got the stent in. I know you are all relieved. Prayers answered. They found out what was wrong with him and he got the care he needed. Sound like he had the first part of the cardiac lifestyle down the eating healthy and exercise routine.

Did the cardiac docs office set him up for cardiac rehab? When my hubby had his heart attack I strongly encouraged this. During the cardiac rehab sessions they have nurses and exercise therapist on hand to watch them and take their vitals as they edge back into exercise program post heart attack. They also do some dietary teaching.

I know you will be happy to have him back home.




schumigirl said:


> But, the mess these animals left on the beach was unbelievable. Not only general trash, but feminine products, nappies (diapers) and yes, human detritis in bags.



I saw the pictures. They were packed in like sardines. Pretty disgusting that they went to the toilet in bags and even more disgusting that they did it in front of each other and left it on the beach for someone else to clean up.




schumigirl said:


> It`s a Gordon`s pink gin with fizzy lemonade night......add in sliced and diced lemons, limes, blueberries and strawberries........lush!!!!



The drink so good. Love the Hogwarts coasters. Granddaughter had me bring her back a set last September.




keishashadow said:


> Same, i haven’t filled my epi pen in ages. Benadryl has worked the few times since i’v



Yes, after the epi pens went from a $ 7.00 co-pay to $ 750.00 -
$1000.00  it was a bit hard to swallow thinking of refilling them. I had mine refilled as the big price gouging just started. I’am sure you saw it on the news they eventually jailed the CEO for manipulating the price of a critical drug needed for so many folks that have anaphylactic allergies.

It’s a quiet start to the morning here. Son and clouds. Supposed to be 82 with rain moving in this afternoon. 

A little doe was out eating the corn I  put out yesterday evening.

Granddaughter sent us pictures of Great-grandson’s confirmation. He has grown so tall since Christmas. His sister Great-granddaughter has her first communion this weekend too. So sad we could not be there with them to celebrate. The churches are pretty busy trying to get all the confirmations, first communions, weddings etc that were out on hold in the Spring because of Covid caught up.

I know everyone know this, but this Covid has had not only had physical ramifications, but the psychological impact of the total altering of everything we know as normal has been disrupted.

Family members not being able to be with their loved ones in the hospital. Family members dying alone in hospital (like my stepmom) because no one was allowed to there.

I was speaking to my niece yesterday. Her sweet baby who is 8 months old has never been out in public. He has been sheltered rightly so, to protect him from the virus. I see people in the stores with infants and babies in the grocery carts and I want to tell them go home and protect your baby.

Along with the virus and the anarchy that is being played out daily On the news to the delight of the news stations.  There is an unseen, unspoken fear that has been brewing in the hearts of our young ones across the world.

As older adults we have developed coping mechanisms for life stressors that they have not developed yet. Even though we have them it has been a whopper of a few months.

I stood back and thought to myself thought how frightening it must be to be a new mom, child, teenager, elderly person etc....experiencing what’s happening in the world today.

It has moved me to start the conversation with many folks in the family and friends about how this is affecting them. I found that the silence that was thought to be acceptance of the situation happening in the world was really the fear of speaking about it and making it more real.

We will all come out the other side of this Nightmare stronger and more resilient then ever before. I have faith we will be ok.

To all the Sans family sending out hugs and prayers to all who need them.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Robo.  Hope you are enjoying some coffee in your HHN mug.  Yes, has been hard on so many. Being safe and healthy is important for everyone, and I hope you are feeling better today.  Sad some want to excessively profit from needed drugs. Aww, great nephew is getting big.  Hugs and well wishes.  


And would you believe it?  Yep, tea ️ yay!


----------



## mckennarose

Charade, prayers for quick recovery for your husband.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne......food sounds so good!!! Bacon and a pot of tea sounds perfect to me!! Have a good one.....



Robo.....weather sounds lovely....and yes, it`s lovely to get pictures of family far away. I agree, the mental ramifications have been just as debilitating for some than the physical constraints. Especially being away from family. That`s tough and I wouldn`t wish it on anyone. 

Have a lovely weekend too.......




We have had a doozy of a thunderstorm this afternoon!!! Quite rare for us.

I went up to Kyle`s room to watch most of it as his faces the hills, and then we moved to our room as it faces towards the sea, so when it headed out there we got some spectacular views. Thunder was so loud.....and even the lightning despite it being daylight was amazing to watch......sky was so balck though. 

It`s gone now and thankfully the air feels so much fresher than it has been. And smells unbelievably fresh too. 

That`s been our excitement for today. 

Confirmed to friends today who had been wondering if we would host a 4th July party next week, that we won`t be doing it. We aren`t allowed that many people together yet, and couldn`t have them inside anyway. We`ve all been so careful since March, it`s not worth risking all the good we`ve done. Told them as soon as we can, we`ll host a party to outshine all other parties......everyone chips in with something so it`ll be a blast!!!! That I am looking forward to! 

Tonight Kyle and Tom are having their usual pizza......I fancy a hot curry from my favourite take out place, which is conveniently right next door to the pizza place, so they can pick that up after the pizzas. Just for a change......

May have a pot of tea right now though.......wine later.......


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> After we allowed both labs in our bed, the boxer was not allowed. I need my space.  Yeah, my male lab liked to lay between us, and he was longer spread out length wide than me. He was a good body pillow. LoL And more importantly, all my dogs could care less about loud noises, and trained to not get up until we do.


Lol those would be big lap & bed dogs indeed.  This is the first pooch I’ve agreed to let be in our bed since i’m Allergic to them & kitties.  He has hair, much better but have to be careful to bathe him regularly to tamp down the allergens from outside


Robo56 said:


> Yes, after the epi pens went from a $ 7.00 co-pay to $ 750.00 -
> $1000.00 it was a bit hard to swallow thinking of refilling them. I had mine refilled as the big price gouging just started. I’am sure you saw it on the news they eventually jailed the CEO for manipulating the price of a critical drug needed for so many folks that have anaphylactic allergies.


I am embarrassed to say I’ve never got up the nerve to stick myself.  Originally had the old style in a vial.  The new pen looked much more convenient but never had the occasion.   My issue with them is how they can’t be in the heat, sun etc. makes it difficult to carry with you in an amusement park environment.  

My dr literally cringes when I tell him a handful of Benadryl works well enough.  Know it’s nothing to sneeze at, keep telling myself i’ll Request another RX.



Robo56 said:


> Family members not being able to be with their loved ones in the hospital. Family members dying alone in hospital (like my stepmom) because no one was allowed to there.


Absolutely.  That is heartbreaking beyond comprehension. I really hope I get to physically be in the same room with my mom again soon. Yet I’m not of the sort who are signing petitions to force the nursing homes to permit visitors either.


Robo56 said:


> Along with the virus and the anarchy that is being played out daily On the news to the delight of the news stations. There is an unseen, unspoken fear that has been brewing in the hearts of our young ones across the world.


I’ve lost count of the demonstrations in Pittsburgh, yet another yesterday.  I don’t pay taxes to the city, phew, but can just imagine the increase next year.  No way did the budget cover this mess


schumigirl said:


> Confirmed to friends today who had been wondering if we would host a 4th July party next week, that we won`t be doing it. We aren`t allowed that many people together yet, and couldn`t have them inside anyway. We`ve all been so careful since March, it`s not worth risking all the good we`ve done.


Aw, but you are exactly spot on, don’t throw out the baby with the bath water

You reminded me, jr coming for dinner & to willingly help us haul the mattress down the multi-level/turning staircase.  Almost tempted to just chuck it over the first open railing lol. Was having burgers today but he eats a lot of thEm. Guess i’ll Go root thru the freezer for chicken breasts.  Have wanted to try a butter chicken recipe and have fresh asparagus i need to cook.  My nemesis, can’t bear the taste or smell.  embarassing, but a challenge for me to prepare & snap the end of properly if truth be told


----------



## Sue M

Schumi I bought one of those extendable Swiffer dusting wands!  Perfect for reaching high corners and the top of the blades of ceiling fans!  No ladders for me. 
Just looked up Agatha Raisin, we have it on Prime. I notice with Netflix different countries have different content. Notice it when we go to the US content is different.  I’ll have to tell my good friend up the lane about it. Her dad lived in the Cotswolds. 

Charade so glad your husband is ok and coming home. Great news.

Lynne we have a soupy day here too. Perfect description. 
Our labs used to sleep in bed too. Mostly in winter.  In summer it would be too hot and they preferred the floor.  We didn’t have them at the same time!  

Keisha so sweet the dog wanted cuddles. Glad pooch could be comforted. My pooch, a Basset, used to either head under the bed or down to the basement poor thing.

Robo I totally agree about cardiac rehab. A friend was a nurse in one of those clinics. Just retired a couple of months ago. Wonderful service. 

How did I miss the Hogwarts coasters!!  Will have to be on the lookout next time.

I’m going to have to check cost of epi pens. Also reminds me I have to pick up some Benadryl and start carrying it. I usually just get a localized reaction to wasp stings. But once had an anaphylactic reaction.  Good thing I was home and immediately ran into the house to take a Benadryl. I think it could have been a lot worse if I didn’t have any. I haven’t carried an epi pen in years. Fortunately I haven’t had another anaphylactic reaction since. So the pens would expire and costs lots to renew. 
must remember to start carrying the pills with me.  Last time I was stung a bee had somehow got up the sleeve of my hoodie while out walking the dog.

I was at the mall yesterday to pick up cleaner and was surprised to see a mom with baby there.  Me too, why would you bring an infant into a mall during a pandemic?   
And yes, it is heartbreaking to have a family member in hospital or nursing home and not be able to be with them. I don’t know what the answer is but there must be a way to work it out.

Schumi love to watch a good T-Storm.  Sadly we don’t get them much. But in Florida I love it, as long as I’m safely in my hotel room lol. I still remember the time we were in Disney staying at the Polynesian. Our room looked out to the Bay and The Grand Floridian.  We sat out on the balcony and could literally watch the storm move in across the lake. It was a big wall of gray.  Eventually swallowed up the Grand.  Then was over us. Torrential rain and so many lightening strikes.  

You did the right thing postponing your get together. We were hoping To have one today, but when weather forecast changed we had to cancel too. Or postpone. That sounds better!  
If July 1, Canada Day, is nice we are invited over to a friends farm for a Small get together. For a picnic lunch. Bring your own food, for safety reasons. The new normal I guess. These are our friends who have the chickens.

Keisha glad to hear you’re getting help with the mattress.  
You  would  be able to stick yourself if you had to!  After my knee replacement I had to give myself injections (In my stomach)
with blood thinner for a month.  While in hospital the nurse showed me how. I was freaked. Didn’t think I could do it. I pleaded with my doctor to let me have the pills. But he said no, the injection was much more effective. Ugh.  I did it but was very happy when that month was over!  

No idea what we’re doing today.  Lazy day I guess.  Weather is odd. Soupy one minute then sun peeks thru a break in the clouds for a moment. Everything is wet outside.  Only us for dinner tonight.  No idea what we’re going to have!  I plan on making a quinoa Greek salad, and asparagus for sides. No idea what main will be lol. Have to root around freezer. I think I’d like some back ribs!  Mr does a nice dry rub. 
Bacon & eggs for breakfast was yummy.  I finished my coffee in my Donald Duck mug lol so guess it’s time to get moving.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Anyone in the mood for a ribeye......?

Made a run for groceries this morning, getting nice and hot, was actually running low on bacon, so got restocked on that Hyvee was having a sale so took advantage of that, steak sale also, so some are seasoned and waiting their turn for the show.........or grill as most call it, but I make it fun!!!!!

Baked potatoes, garlic butter asparagus, as well as broccoli with garlic butter, we love that stuff!

Caramel crunch apple pie with vanilla ice cream for dessert.........

Who am I kidding though we always have dessert ready around here!

A rum punch here and there and plenty of beer, sorry folks Budweiser and Miller Lite are the flavors here, with some Happy (angry) orchards once in a while but just don’t currently have any on hand.......

Stop on by, the homies are always welcome!!!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Lol those would be big lap & bed dogs indeed.  This is the first pooch I’ve agreed to let be in our bed since i’m Allergic to them & kitties.  He has hair, much better but have to be careful to bathe him regularly to tamp down the allergens from outside
> 
> I am embarrassed to say I’ve never got up the nerve to stick myself.  Originally had the old style in a vial.  The new pen looked much more convenient but never had the occasion.   My issue with them is how they can’t be in the heat, sun etc. makes it difficult to carry with you in an amusement park environment.
> 
> My dr literally cringes when I tell him a handful of Benadryl works well enough.  Know it’s nothing to sneeze at, keep telling myself i’ll Request another RX.
> 
> 
> Absolutely.  That is heartbreaking beyond comprehension. I really hope I get to physically be in the same room with my mom again soon. Yet I’m not of the sort who are signing petitions to force the nursing homes to permit visitors either.
> 
> I’ve lost count of the demonstrations in Pittsburgh, yet another yesterday.  I don’t pay taxes to the city, phew, but can just imagine the increase next year.  No way did the budget cover this mess
> 
> Aw, but you are exactly spot on, don’t throw out the baby with the bath water
> 
> You reminded me, jr coming for dinner & to willingly help us haul the mattress down the multi-level/turning staircase.  Almost tempted to just chuck it over the first open railing lol. Was having burgers today but he eats a lot of thEm. Guess i’ll Go root thru the freezer for chicken breasts.  Have wanted to try a butter chicken recipe and have fresh asparagus i need to cook.  My nemesis, can’t bear the taste or smell.  embarassing, but a challenge for me to prepare & snap the end of properly if truth be told




I`m with you on asparagus.....bleurgh!!! Rank! There is large asparagus farm near us, and they export a lot, but sell the rest locally for a bargain price I`m told.....wouldn`t take it if it was free!! None of us like it.  Now, burgers......now you`re talking......

Yes, seems silly to be a bit overkeen since it`s obviously still a risk.  We`ve all said we are just keen to get back together again. 

Oh I hope you can see your mum real soon too......it`s been such a long time. No, I wouldn`t be signing that type of petition either. I have an aunt in a care home, my mum calls her and she keeps telling my mum....don`t you be visiting with your outside germs.....lol....






Sue M said:


> Schumi I bought one of those extendable Swiffer dusting wands!  Perfect for reaching high corners and the top of the blades of ceiling fans!  No ladders for me.
> Just looked up Agatha Raisin, we have it on Prime. I notice with Netflix different countries have different content. Notice it when we go to the US content is different.  I’ll have to tell my good friend up the lane about it. Her dad lived in the Cotswolds.



She does have several of those wand extender things, but her ceilings are incredibly high and she is around 5"3 if she`s lucky. Maybe I was too vague.....she likes to wipe down the woodwork properly and wash it regularly too....hence the ladders. My brothers and sister all tell her not to do it, but she`s so independent. 





It has just turned pitch black again here......think we`re in for another downpour and more thunder with lightning......fabulous!!! 

Curries were completely and utterly lush!!!  Portions were incredibly large, we couldn`t finish them but so tasty. 

Trying to decide which movie to watch tonight......so many choices! 

Goodness rain is really bouncing down now. 

Wine, chips and dip time........


----------



## Robo56

Lynne G said:


> Hope you are enjoying some coffee in your HHN mug.



Yep, had a nice mug of coffee in my HHN mug. Hope your tea was delicious.




schumigirl said:


> We have had a doozy of a thunderstorm this afternoon!!! Quite rare for us.



We were supposed to get rain today. Not a drop. I do like to have a look at a good storm every now and again.




Sue M said:


> After my knee replacement I had to give myself injections (In my stomach)
> with blood thinner for a month. While in hospital the nurse showed me how. I was freaked. Didn’t think I could do it. I pleaded with my doctor to let me have the pills. But he said no, the injection was much more effective. Ugh. I did it but was very happy when that month was over!



Yep, I had to do lovenox shots after each knee replacement too.  The needles are small and sharp on those injectors and not hard to do. Rotating sites on the abdomen is not hard. Of course I could see it being more difficult to do if a person is really skinny and tiny. I have plenty of padding so it didn’t bother me.  Bring a nurse doesn’t hurt either. I actually know some nurses who told me they could not inject themselves.....LOL......I told them they could if they had to.




Sue M said:


> I think I’d like some back ribs! Mr does a nice dry rub.



I like to put a dry rub on my baby back ribs and let them sit over night in refrigerator. Cook on high in crockpot for 5-6 hours and they come off the bone and are delicious. I use Sweet Baby Rays barbecue sauce on them when they are done. had tried baking them, grilling them and the crockpot has been the best for me. Would like to hear how everyone else does their ribs.




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Stop on by, the homies are always welcome!!!



Sounds like a delicious meal.

We have some New York strips to grill, fried corn ( shuck it of the cob and sauté in butter), salad, baked potatoes.

Sounds like everyone is having a good meal tonight.


----------



## Lynne G

Eh, cries for what us for dinner.  Hey, go to DisneyLife’s place.  LOL.  

Yes, excellent meals for dinner listed here.  

When at store, phone buzzed severe thunderstorms warming until 5pm. It’s 5 minutes now, no rain to speak of.  Guess it went somewhere around us.  Will see what the radar shows.  

Little one’s back is sore. I told her when the barometric pressure dips from a storm front, joints ache.  Told her to put heat on it.  Gave her a pad of icy hot from the closet. Hope she feels better.  I feel it in my knee that I tore up years ago, and an ankle that I twisted years ago, that doctor said now have arthritis in both.  Thankfully, they only mildly ache some of the time, but when I really feel pain, I take drugs, and that seems to dull any pain.

Hmm, I thought Chinese, but kids like a dumpling store, so Chinese in a different way.

Lazy Saturday night is one perfect one in my book. Hope it is in yours too, homies.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Oh watching the Pocono race tonight also.


----------



## Sue M

DisneyLife I’ll be right over!  But no beer for me!

Robo Mr says no ribs tonight :-( says won’t defrost in time. He took out some pork snitzel ? Don’t know how to spell lol. But for ribs he does a dry marinade then slow cooks it on the bbq on a low flame. We’ve tried several ways but this is our fav.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi your mom sounds like a going concern!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Yep, had a nice mug of coffee in my HHN mug. Hope your tea was delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were supposed to get rain today. Not a drop. I do like to have a look at a good storm every now and again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I had to do lovenox shots after each knee replacement too.  The needles are small and sharp on those injectors and not hard to do. Rotating sites on the abdomen is not hard. Of course I could see it being more difficult to do if a person is really skinny and tiny. I have plenty of padding so it didn’t bother me.  Bring a nurse doesn’t hurt either. I actually know some nurses who told me they could not inject themselves.....LOL......I told them they could if they had to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to put a dry rub on my baby back ribs and let them sit over night in refrigerator. Cook on high in crockpot for 5-6 hours and they come off the bone and are delicious. I use Sweet Baby Rays barbecue sauce on them when they are done. had tried baking them, grilling them and the crockpot has been the best for me. Would like to hear how everyone else does their ribs.




One of our best friends is a surgeon..... he is a hoot when he has to get a shot or give blood!!! He actually cuts people open for a living, but his own blood......big no no......Him and I and another friend went together to give blood years back............yep, he almost passed out even before the needle went in......I`m sure you imagine the teasing he gets!!! 

Ribs aren`t a huge thing over here. We can get decent ones from the butcher, but not like American ribs.....less meat on them over here. But I slow roast in the oven after removing the membrane....so many over here don`t know to do that.....I thank the chef at The Palm many, many years ago for telling me that little bit of info. Roast very low temp for 5 hours, then glaze with the sauce either on the barbecue or a high oven for a short time. I never use a rub on ribs. Just personal preference. 

Glad you have no rain.....hope it continues.......






Lynne G said:


> Little one’s back is sore. I told her when the barometric pressure dips from a storm front, joints ache.  Told her to put heat on it.  Gave her a pad of icy hot from the closet. Hope she feels better.  I feel it in my knee that I tore up years ago, and an ankle that I twisted years ago, that doctor said now have arthritis in both.  Thankfully, they only mildly ache some of the time, but when I really feel pain, I take drugs, and that seems to dull any pain.
> 
> Hmm, I thought Chinese, but kids like a dumpling store, so Chinese in a different way.
> 
> Lazy Saturday night is one perfect one in my book. Hope it is in yours too, homies.




Hope her back eases soon Lynne. She`s so young for that kind of pain! Yes, pain relief is good......I`m a big fan of taking them when something hurts! No point in suffering. 

I don`t think I`ve ever had real dumplings like that.....sounds good.......enjoy the rest of your evening.........






Sue M said:


> Schumi your mom sounds like a going concern!




She is amazing! Never stops, always on the go. Which is why we were all worried about the lockdown for her. She is out everyday doing something, but she has done amazingly well and stayed in. She enjoys cleaning and all that goes with it. I said to one of my brothers, I swore I could smell the clean of her home through the phone one day.




Watched a strange little movie tonight.....it was ok, wouldn`t watch it again, but few jumps watching it.....enjoyed  a lovely bottle of wine Tom has been looking forward to trying for a while......it was worth waiting for. 

Now watching some of The Last Kingdom. Bit gruesome, but good story line. 

No plans yet for tomorrow........I think we have to get rain most of the day, still raining now, and the cooler temps are so lovely after the humidity we`ve had this last week. Shouldn`t complain really.......

Sending out all good wishes to those that need it........


----------



## Lynne G

So much for a quiet night.   Quite a few fireworks, then a couple of loud booms.  Last boom, fire whistle went off.  Then fire trucks. Hope all were okay.  Then a few minutes ago, AC went on.  Yeah, weather lady said would be a warm and muggy night.  Joy.  

Good Night homies, will leave a light on. Night owls turn, as bed time for me shortly.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne they sure seem to be starting the fireworks early!  Hope you enjoyed your dinner!  

Schumi your mom reminds me of my grandma, she was a lot like that   
We like the pork ribs. After so many years we just found out last year about taking membrane off lol!

Rain returns.  I think I should start building the ark.  Puttered around the yard this morning, had a hot tub and did weekly maintenance. Did some weeding. 
My friend and I switched over our Nov/Dec WDW to Uni. Booking PBH. 
Im trying to be optomistic that I can go. But told her it’s a possibility I may have to cancel. We have our own rooms. She lives in California. But we coordinate lots of trips together between DL, WDW and Uni.  Neither of our husbands are interested!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Sue M said:


> Lynne they sure seem to be starting the fireworks early!  Hope you enjoyed your dinner!
> 
> Schumi your mom reminds me of my grandma, she was a lot like that
> We like the pork ribs. After so many years we just found out last year about taking membrane off lol!
> 
> Rain returns.  I think I should start building the ark.  Puttered around the yard this morning, had a hot tub and did weekly maintenance. Did some weeding.
> My friend and I switched over our Nov/Dec WDW to Uni. Booking PBH.
> Im trying to be optomistic that I can go. But told her it’s a possibility I may have to cancel. We have our own rooms. She lives in California. But we coordinate lots of trips together between DL, WDW and Uni.  Neither of our husbands are interested!



PBH!!!!!

Sounds fun!!!

We have several trips also and the uncertainty still is a little nerve wracking, we get really excited for any trip and we are plenty excited, but we dread the thought of canceling. I just wish this covid would just disappear........

I’ve been smoking competition ribs for years, pulled pork, chicken, brisket, but yeah that’s an automatic loss in competition if you dare leave a membrane on......lol


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> So much for a quiet night.   Quite a few fireworks, then a couple of loud booms.  Last boom, fire whistle went off.  Then fire trucks. Hope all were okay.  Then a few minutes ago, AC went on.  Yeah, weather lady said would be a warm and muggy night.  Joy.
> 
> Good Night homies, will leave a light on. Night owls turn, as bed time for me shortly.




Last thing you want to hear at night! Hope you managed to sleep ok....




Sue M said:


> Lynne they sure seem to be starting the fireworks early!  Hope you enjoyed your dinner!
> 
> Schumi your mom reminds me of my grandma, she was a lot like that
> We like the pork ribs. After so many years we just found out last year about taking membrane off lol!
> 
> Rain returns.  I think I should start building the ark.  Puttered around the yard this morning, had a hot tub and did weekly maintenance. Did some weeding.
> My friend and I switched over our Nov/Dec WDW to Uni. Booking PBH.
> Im trying to be optomistic that I can go. But told her it’s a possibility I may have to cancel. We have our own rooms. She lives in California. But we coordinate lots of trips together between DL, WDW and Uni.  Neither of our husbands are interested!




I had never cooked ribs before like that, and the Chef was out chatting to us in The Palm one evening and I mentioned wanting to try cooking a full rack ourselves, he explained how to do it there and then. And it makes a massive difference. I tend to wait till I`m in America to eat them though. 

We call my mum the Duracell Bunny....always on the go!!




Grey and cloudy Sunday here today.....quite breezy and only around mid to high 60`s top temp today. No sitting in the sun today.....although the sun has just come out.

Spent the morning so far emulating my mother and doing housework......Tom did his share as always and we got through what we wanted to do.....except the inside of the windows! Will leave that excitement for another day......

Lunch is grilled cheese sandwiches for my two, and parma ham with avocado on white toast for me......dinner is chicken breasts in pepper sauce as requested from Kyle. Also making them chocolate mousse for dessert. Not for me. 

Going to be chatting to two friends on Zoom today and probably mum too on the phone. 










































Happy Sunday!!!!




​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes. that lazy wish all the homies.

With our tropical feeling weather lately,  puzzle of the day completed last night:



It was a neat puzzle as it was square and you viewed it on the diagonal.  Pretty.  

Yum, DisneyLife is talking food we all enjoy.

Schumi is having chicken tonight, and so are we.

With the weather being so warm, I will be grilling the chicken tonight.  No need to light the stove.  Then maybe carrots and tomatoes.  Summer time is one we like to eat not too long cooked meals.  

Sue needs a paddle with all her rain.  Checked the radar last night, as my phone flashed a 2 hour extension of the thunderstorms watch.  Nope, all those blobs of reds and yellows were all North of us, those booms were man made, not weather.  And thankfully, most of the neighbor fired off fireworks stopped around 10:30.  Acceptable enough for a Saturday night.  Thanks Robo.  Most of the time they are not too late.  I always think it’s a little shocking to see some of what’s for sale, as fireworks sales appear everywhere this time of year.  From parking lots to big box stores.  I don’t buy any of it.  I like watching professional ones.  With all the restrictions, I don’t see our local parade or fireworks happening this 4th of July weekend.  Our parade is one of the oldest, and draws crowds along its route, and many flock to the area to see the township fireworks.  We usually get together as a huge family on my father’s side.  But those cousins coordinators have tentatively rescheduled it to be a Halloween time one.  I am not sure we will get together the 100 or so of us, any time this year.  Only oldest brother, and only not local of us kids, comes East to visit this time of year, and his siblings asked him to come with a trailer, as my mom’s things are still in two of my siblings houses, and since we are doing what my mom wanted, all 5 of us need to divide as equally as we can.  As my Dsis said, yard sale, price is you take it away,  There are some thI Gs we will surely keep, as to pass down to the next generation.  Hopefully, that passing along will continue for generations.  

With that, hoping Charade’s DH is resting comfortably, and felling better. That goes to Robo and Sue, and any other homie, I hope you feel better. Will wishes to any homie that needs that wish, and a hug,

Off to refill that tea cup. Weather being boiling hot or bone chilling out, I enjoy drinking my morning tea. 

Happy Sunday homies Good Morning to all, and a Good Afternoon to all the homies too.


----------



## keishashadow

Good moaning all. Moving slowly, fell asleep on couch last night. Bed should have fully settled in & ready to roll tonight, thank Goodness. It’s the type that can be used on the adjustable bed frames

Doesn’t seem right to complain but frustrating to see all the non social distancing in bars etc on news, yet you can’t get a traditional mattress delivered/set up in ur house We couldn’t wait, hoping the ‘extra firm’ hybrid holds up for at least its 10 year warranty. It was same price point at as a traditional mattress

has a faint odd smell, going to run a fan on it today   Fascinating how it sprang to life after being freed from its packaging. Apparently, needs at least 24 hours for the coils to set. Cannot wait it a whirl tonight



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> A rum punch here and there and plenty of beer, sorry folks Budweiser and Miller Lite are the flavors here, with


I dread when I see only bud products listed on menus. Has to be something in preservation process but I get a nasty headache even if just drinking one. Many others I know have same experience. No prob w Miller lite 


schumigirl said:


> have an aunt in a care home, my mum calls her and she keeps telling my mum....don`t you be visiting with your outside germs.....lol....





schumigirl said:


> She does have several of those wand extender things, but her ceilings are incredibly high and she is around 5"3 if she`s lucky. Maybe I was too vague.....she likes to wipe down the woodwork properly and wash it regularly too....hence the ladders. My brothers and sister all tell her not to do it, but she`s so independent.


That’s funny. I bought from Home Depot a gorilla step ladder that I haven’t unboxed yet. It’s a beast but tired of standing on a chair


Robo56 said:


> like to put a dry rub on my baby back ribs and let them sit over night in refrigerator. Cook on high in crockpot for 5-6 hours and they come off the bone and are delicious. I use Sweet Baby Rays barbecue sauce on them when they are done. had tried baking them, grilling them and the crockpot has been the best for me. Would like to hear how everyone else does their ribs.


I’ve done it that way for meatier, country ribs. Love their Hawaiian style of sauce but usually whip up my own versions


Lynne G said:


> Little one’s back is sore. I told her when the barometric pressure dips from a storm front, joints ache. Told her to put heat on it. Gave her a pad of icy hot from the closet. Hope she feels better. I feel it in my knee that I tore up years ago, and an ankle that I twisted years ago, that doctor said now have arthritis in both. Thankfully, they only mildly ache some of the time, but when I really feel pain, I take drugs, and that seems to dull any pain.


Haha yes aches & pains def signal weather changes. Winters chills are especially rough ugh


schumigirl said:


> One of our best friends is a surgeon..... he is a hoot when he has to get a shot or give blood!!! He actually cuts people open for a living, but his own blood......big no no......Him and I and another friend went together to give blood years back............yep, he almost passed out even before the needle went in......I`m sure you imagine the teasing he gets!!!


Ex SiL is med tech, said it was always the big dude’s who would wind up face planting when they saw a needle or blood 


Sue M said:


> My friend and I switched over our Nov/Dec WDW to Uni. Booking PBH.


Yea! We love going the day after thanksgiving. Hit up SW for their wonderful Xmas shoes, WDW, then try to work in a few nights before we head home. Who knows this year. Have been dragging feet on booking air but have DVC booked (AKVJ-who knows where they will plop us lol)


schumigirl said:


> had never cooked ribs before like that, and the Chef was out chatting to us in The Palm one evening and I mentioned wanting to try cooking a full rack ourselves, he explained how to do it there and then. And it makes a massive difference. I tend to wait till I`m in America to eat them though.


I have a huge old-school charcoal smoker. Used it for years, even made huge beef roasts & jerky.  Grew bored with it, too much of a time suck to keep checking the charcoal 

DS got a one with some sort of electric starter from cabelas for Father’s Day that he still needs to assemble.  Curious to see How it performs


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Schumi 









Lynne G said:


> Little one’s back is sore. I told her when the barometric pressure dips from a storm front, joints ache. Told her to put heat on it. Gave her a pad of icy hot from the closet. Hope she feels better. I feel it in my knee that I tore up years ago, and an ankle that I twisted years ago, that doctor said now have arthritis in both. Thankfully, they only mildly ache some of the time, but when I really feel pain, I take drugs, and that seems to dull any pain.



Lynne hope your daughters back feels better soon and your knee too. 




schumigirl said:


> One of our best friends is a surgeon..... he is a hoot when he has to get a shot or give blood!!! He actually cuts people open for a living, but his own blood......big no no......Him and I and another friend went together to give blood years back............yep, he almost passed out even before the needle went in......I`m sure you imagine the teasing he gets!!!



LOL.......it’s really funny how some people in the medical profession have issue seeing their own blood, but not others.

 I have given myself shots, then after a pretty major abdominal surgery the doc inserted a temporary line into my abdomen that was connected to a bulb that had pain and numbing medicine. He told me once the bulb was totally deflated to remove the line myself. I had to remove the stitches that were holding it in place. He told me the line that I would be pulling out was not to long. When I started pulling it out it seemed like the line was 2 feet long....LOL.....I definitely had to sit down for that one.

There are advantages and disadvantages to being a nurse at times....LOL




schumigirl said:


> Ribs aren`t a huge thing over here. We can get decent ones from the butcher, but not like American ribs.....less meat on them over here. But I slow roast in the oven after removing the membrane....so many over here don`t know to do that.....I thank the chef at The Palm many, many years ago for telling me that little bit of info. Roast very low temp for 5 hours, then glaze with the sauce either on the barbecue or a high oven for a short time. I never use a rub on ribs. Just personal preference.



I saw a cooking show about barbecuing meat a few years ago. The chef on the show showed how to remove the membrane on the back of the ribs and I have been doing it ever since. It does make a world of difference. 

I only buy the baby back ribs. They have a nice amount of meat on them and are really good. 

Ribs are pretty popular in the South. Everyone has their own special way of making them. I came up with my dry rub mix. I remove the membrane and do a two bone cut on mine. Put dry rub on them and let them set in refrigerator over night. Then into crockpot for 5 to 6 hours next day.

We had a family get together a few years ago at Lake Rudolf (right next to Holiday World amusement park) in Santa Claus Indiana. Everyone was supposed to prepare a barbecue meat and a couple if sides to bring to the big family meal. They have huge RV’s  you can rent there and I had stayed there before during Halloween Celebration with the grandchildren. I knew the oven was to small for large amount of ribs, so I brought 3 crockpots. The ribs were so good cooked that way I have been doing it the same since.

I enjoy cooking and I know you do to and others here on the boards. It always nice to hear how others prepare their food. 

I’am looking forward to trying some of the cocktails you have once I’am off the medication. 




Sue M said:


> My friend and I switched over our Nov/Dec WDW to Uni. Booking PBH.
> Im trying to be optomistic that I can go. But told her it’s a possibility I may have to cancel. We have our own rooms. She lives in California. But we coordinate lots of trips together between DL, WDW and Uni. Neither of our husbands are interested!



My hubby does not care for returning to parks. He really had a good time when he went for my birthday a couple of years ago, but that’s not his interest either. He knows how much I really like going to Universal. I usually go 3 or 4 times a year. Just depends.

I have always felt safe at Universal traveling with the grandchildren and alone there. The staff at the Resorts always make you feel welcome. The folks that work at the Resorts and parks are good people.

It’s always special to be welcomed  back. I like staying at PBH and SF. Not knocking RPR it’s a beautiful Resort with nice welcoming staff and the restaurant choices there are phenomenal, but everyone has their favorites. 

When I walk into Starbucks in the piazza at PHB there is a lovely lady who knows my name and knows exactly the coffee I like. That is service. It’s my favorite start to the day there having my coffee at a table in the piazza watching people heading to the boat dressed in their Harry Potter robes. Excited to visit the parks.

Wish I were there this morning. 

I hope the staff at the hotels and parks know what great joy they give to the thousands who stay at the Resorts and visit the Parks.

Sprinkling lots of mummy dust over the Resort staff and TM’s at the parks to let you all know you are appreciated and prayers for all who are being impacted by Covid.

It finally started raining late yesterday. Then about 8 pm the fireworks started again. 

It is dark and rainy this morning. Granddaughter is supposed to move into her new house today. Hope the weather breaks for her so that the family moving team can get everything accomplished.

It hasn’t rained for 2 weeks and it’s making up for it today. I’am going to try and get back to the mask sewing. 

I saw in the paper that they are going to start school back here in August. They are releasing details slowly. Thy are going to require the kids to wear masks when passing between classes in the hall and are making classes smaller to accommodate spacing. More details to come. 

Need to think about brunch..


Have a wonderful Sunday Sans family


----------



## Robo56

See Lynne and Keisha have popped in while I was writing


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Robo, good morning.  Hope the coffee in your mug is hot and delicious.  Yeah, feeling better.  One nice thing about AC, no humidity in the house.  Little one is feeling better, and so am I.  Joint pain is not fun at all.  While little one is still trying to decide if the medical field is for her, every time as young as a toddler, she was always fascinated with the needles and shots she got.  Blood does not faze her at all.  She would give herself a shot if was allowed.  Me, nope.  Look away when I get a shot or blood drawn.

Weather guy this morning said the rain will arrive around 4 to 9 o’clock today, with wind gusts of the thunderstorms line traveling over us, 60 mph.  Ooh some nasty weather coming later today, and my Dsis called, swim offer.  We are leaving now. Nothing like a refreshing pool time before the storms come.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. We now return to my regularly scheduled life. This weekend has been so crazy. Dh was released yesterday morning. He says he is feeling good, but now has a bunch of medications he needs to take., He needs to make follow up appointments with the cardiologist and his primary doctor, then he will find out when he can return to the gym. We also want to try to reschedule our Tennessee trip.



Lynne G said:


> It was a neat puzzle as it was square and you viewed it on the diagonal. Pretty.


 Another great puzzle. We have been working on one for quite awhile and barely have any of it together. It is the most difficult one we've attempted so far. 



Lynne G said:


> I always think it’s a little shocking to see some of what’s for sale, as fireworks sales appear everywhere this time of year. From parking lots to big box stores. I don’t buy any of it. I like watching professional ones.


 I agree. I love watching professional displays. I thought about going to  see fireworks at a baseball game on the 4th, but ti looks like we are getting rain that day. 



keishashadow said:


> Doesn’t seem right to complain but frustrating to see all the non social distancing in bars etc on news, yet you can’t get a traditional mattress delivered/set up in ur house


We had that problem when we bought our pantry cabinets. The store would deliver them to our door, but wouldn't bring them into our house. We had to ask a friend for help. 



Keisha shadow said:


> That’s funny. I bought from Home Depot a gorilla step ladder that I haven’t unboxed yet. It’s a beast but tired of standing on a chair


We recently got one of those. Ladders make me very nervous. I guess it's part of my fear of heights. 

Would you believe I've only eaten ribs a couple of times in my life? The ones I had weren't anything special, so I never bother to order them. Y'all are making them sound so good that I think I need to give them another chance. 


Today's agenda is color hair, Zoom meeting, grocery shop, and maybe try getting more of that puzzle done.


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds like a perfect afternoon, Charade.  Yes, all can be rescheduled.  I hope fir your DH life goes on as normal.  I have a family member who had a heart attack at age 28, he is 53, and still on heart medication. Taking medication may be part of his routine for some time.  Still sending well wishes to him.  And yay, for color and puzzle time.


----------



## Robo56

Yep, Lynne had my big mug of coffee this morning. Hope the tea was tasty.

Charade glad to hear your hubby is home and feeling better. It will be an adjustment on the medication front.

Thought I would share some pics of the visitors we had that came for their brunch. They were eating apples and peaches from the trees in the back yard.








You can see the little buck’s cute antlers


----------



## keishashadow

Felt myself a bit off center today, took a bit of floating mindlessly in the pool today to convince myself that things will indeed pass in their good time.  Now time to hope the shrimp has thawed for the mr.  Maple/mustard salmon for me, maybe corn on cob or a salad.  Had so much bacon this am, night of us not very hungry, that’s rare lol



Robo56 said:


> When I started pulling it out it seemed like the line was 2 feet long....LOL.....I definitely had to sit down for that one.


My stomach just flipped lol. Phew, that sounds rough.

Adorable little deer.  Think i saw a couple peeking out of the woods yesterday.  If see my bushes ahem trimmed, soon, I’ll know why.  





Charade67 said:


> We recently got one of those. Ladders make me very nervous. I guess it's part of my fear of heights.


Great to hear the mr is bouncing back so well!

At the risk of sounding especially weird, I love my step ladder.  First one I tried that didn’t make feel as though I was going to topple over.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Gorilla...apacity-Type-IA-Duty-Rating-GLHD-3T/305601237


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, hope your chicken is nice later........we did enjoy ours, now deciding if we have room for an apples crumble......I made the apples earlier, won’t take long to make the crumble and some custard.....but still deciding.


Keisha........hope the mattress gives you a fabulous sleep tonight!! A good mattress is bliss!!!

lol.....yes, funnily enough I know a couple of big blokes who are like that......lol......one you can’t tease him about it as he doesn’t think it’s funny.....so he gets double teased!! One of these who can hand it out.......but cannot take it back!

Yes, smokers aren’t something I’d bother with......

Anything Hawaiian and I’m there!!! Really starting to think about a visit there in the next few years....... With maybe a stop of at some wine regions.......

Not a beer fan, but every now and again I do fancy one....but with the ingredients they have......not worth it for me!! Tom quite likes Miller Lite......first beer I ever tasted was Labatts.......I did like that but it was many years ago! I remember, it was in Disneyland Paris the year it opened, which was 1992. We went for a week in August just before we got married in the September......everyone said we were crazy as we had the wedding coming up......lol.....told them everything was fine and not much to do by then anyway......early wedding present from Tom! 




Robo.......lovely pictures of the animals!

I agree, we all, have our favourite hotels......and yes, nothing wrong with that. It’s nice to have so many choices......and the TM there make the trips extra special! 

Hope your grand daughter gets to move into the new home today.....

I love ribs, but the ones we get over here just aren’t as good. They are ok if you get them specially ordered from our local butcher, but folks that buy them from the grocery store, they might as well not bother.......

Have a good weekend......well, what’s left of it now......



Charade.....glad your husband is home now. Glad he feels ok and I’m sure you’ll get on your trip soon. Although that’s probably the last thing on your mind. 




Dinner over, sun is shining but, it is blowing a hoolie out there!!!

Smaller trees are almost doubled over! The bigger ones are just swaying a lot. Not overly warm, but no plans to go anywhere anyway.

Been watching 70’s music channel on tv most of the day in the background,......there was some amazing music around then too!! It was on in the background when I zoomed a couple of friends and as we’re all around the same age we all enjoyed it!! We ended up chatting about the first school disco‘s we all had aged around 11! There was a lot of long hair in men back then!! Edison Lighthouse and Steely Dan alone had enough hair for everyone!!

We did have some apple crumble, and made up some custard for us. Don‘t always bother with dessert, but felt like it tonight.......

Happy Sunday evening......


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Felt myself a bit off center today, took a bit of floating mindlessly in the pool today to convince myself that things will indeed pass in their good time.  Now time to hope the shrimp has thawed for the mr.  Maple/mustard salmon for me, maybe corn on cob or a salad.  Had so much bacon this am, night of us not very hungry, that’s rare lol
> 
> 
> My stomach just flipped lol. Phew, that sounds rough.
> 
> Adorable little deer.  Think i saw a couple peeking out of the woods yesterday.  If see my bushes ahem trimmed, soon, I’ll know why.
> Great to hear the mr is bouncing back so well!
> 
> At the risk of sounding especially weird, I love my step ladder.  First one I tried that didn’t make feel as though I was going to topple over.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Gorilla...apacity-Type-IA-Duty-Rating-GLHD-3T/305601237



Janet......you had me at shrimp and maple mustard anything!!! Never tried it on salmon I have to admit.

And floating mindlessly sounds good!!!

And hope you get a good sleep tonight on the new mattress!!!



Quiet on here tonight.......guess everyone is having fun!!

Still nice and cool here tonight so a good sleep is guaranteed.....need to think of something to do tomorrow is it’s not raining!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, a new week has started and back to routine, with a holiday weekend to end it. And, a change of month too.

Just chilling, chicken was tasty, carrots and fresh corn. Trash out, and still oh so muggy out. And that thunderstorm line, we have yet to have it rain yet.

Pool was lovely, and like bathtub temp.  So pleasantly nice.  Hope to repeat this coming weekend.  

Have a peaceful night homies, and a good night sleep. But warning, going to sleep tonight will make it Monday tomorrow.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. I managed to get everything on my list accomplished  except for working on the puzzle. Maybe tomorrow.  Poor dh has spent a good option of the day dealing with a student who has been plagiarizing her assignments. He is just not having a good weekend.



Robo56 said:


> Thought I would share some pics of the visitors we had that came for their brunch. They were eating apples and peaches from the trees in the back yard.





Robo56 said:


> You can see the little buck’s cute antlers


Awww....so cute. We have a lot of deer around here, but rarely see any males.



keishashadow said:


> At the risk of sounding especially weird, I love my step ladder. First one I tried that didn’t make feel as though I was going to topple over.


 Not weird at all. I just get really  nervous after the second or third step.



schumigirl said:


> Charade.....glad your husband is home now. Glad he feels ok and I’m sure you’ll get on your trip soon. Although that’s probably the last thing on your mind.


 Actually he is already talking about rescheduling once he meets with his doctors.



schumigirl said:


> Been watching 70’s music channel on tv most of the day in the background,......there was some amazing music around then too!


The 70's had some really fun music. B is even enjoying some of it thanks the to Guardians of the Galaxy movies.



Lynne G said:


> Have a peaceful night homies, and a good night sleep. But warning, going to sleep tonight will make it Monday tomorrow.


I am really not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow.  

I will leave you with a pic of tonight’s sunset.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade is that a Sahara dust storm sunset or is it always that pretty of a view?

Uh oh, we’ve been doing so well here. Hope we get back on track. So many not wearing masks and not being challenged, going to be difficult to enforce that let alone a voluntary 14 day travel quarantine 
http://wtae.com/article/allegheny-c...-of-alcohol-bars-restaurants/32991912?src=app


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Charade is that a Sahara dust storm sunset or is it always that pretty of a view?


I’m not sure. We often have beautiful sunsets, but I think tonight’s is a little more orange than usual. Here is one from a few years ago.


----------



## macraven

Charade it sounds like your husband is eager to get on with life and back to his work with the students

Too bad first thing he is dealing with now is a student that is not honest.

Hope he improves each day and your trip can be rescheduled.

Both of you will have a great get away trip in the near future.
Sweet!


----------



## macraven

And like a bad penny, I’m back.

Have missed you all and spent this evening trying to play ketchup on many pages to see how you all are doing

Do know I have missed all of youse.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 504953
> 
> Ah, a new week has started and back to routine, with a holiday weekend to end it. And, a change of month too.
> 
> Just chilling, chicken was tasty, carrots and fresh corn. Trash out, and still oh so muggy out. And that thunderstorm line, we have yet to have it rain yet.
> 
> Pool was lovely, and like bathtub temp.  So pleasantly nice.  Hope to repeat this coming weekend.
> 
> Have a peaceful night homies, and a good night sleep. But warning, going to sleep tonight will make it Monday tomorrow.




Lynne, it`s lovely you have your sisters pool to use and that she lives so close!!! So nice. 

Yes, can`t quite believe it`s July on Wednesday!!! June seems to have vanished quickly.......






Charade67 said:


> Good evening. I managed to get everything on my list accomplished  except for working on the puzzle. Maybe tomorrow.  Poor dh has spent a good option of the day dealing with a student who has been plagiarizing her assignments. He is just not having a good weekend.
> 
> 
> Awww....so cute. We have a lot of deer around here, but rarely see any males.
> 
> Not weird at all. I just get really  nervous after the second or third step.
> 
> Actually he is already talking about rescheduling once he meets with his doctors.
> 
> The 70's had some really fun music. B is even enjoying some of it thanks the to Guardians of the Galaxy movies.
> 
> 
> I am really not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow.
> 
> I will leave you with a pic of tonight’s sunset.
> View attachment 504975




The last thing he needs to be dealing with this weekend......really should be resting completely. But, hopefully it was an easy deal and nice you will have a trip planned soon. 

And hope your husband keeps improving.







macraven said:


> And like a bad penny, I’m back.
> 
> Have missed you all and spent this evening trying to play ketchup on many pages to see how you all are doing
> 
> Do know I have missed all of youse.



Always good to see you post......and thank goodness for emails!!! 





Cloudy and dull with sunshine is our weather today......not warm either. Can it really be turning July in 2 days!!! I think the spiders are moving inside too......killed two last night and one this morning....well, the Dyson took care of them! Huge things too!!!

No walk this morning as I had a few things to catch up with.....but might go out this afternoon if it doesn`t rain......no one knows what they want for lunch. Kyle just came down for a break and said.....anything will do for lunch......Tom said the same thing.......will have a look and see what`s there. 

Spicy bbq pork steaks for dinner, non spicy for Kyle. Easy dinner. 

Sunshine has just completely burst through, so hopefully it`ll stay.....a bit of sunshine is always lovely!!!






















































Happy Monday





​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, no need for a rooster.  A loud enough chicken clucks to say, yep, it’s morning, and right around our 5:30 am sunrise.  And oh what a beautiful day it is going to be.  Per our weather lady’s report this morning, full day of sunshine, lower humidity from that cold front that gave others around me very windy rainstorms.  Still to see 90, as Mother Nature said, yo it’s summer, hot temps you will have from the start.  I don’t remember such a hot June.  But hey, I am loving the heat.

My Dsis lives about 45 minutes from me, and part of the drive is through a state park on one side, and many tree lined homes on the other. To see all the green as we came down that street’s hill, all shades of green, all looking so lush in color. And yeah, the car’s AC was on. Just way too muggy yesterday, to even just open the windows.

And yeah,


Ah yes, as Schumi is always up before me. Hehe, that is what time zones do, so I’m early morning, Schumi’s afternoon. I hope even with not a full sunny day, you got out some today, Schumi.

Yeah, that student was not what your DH needed, this weekend, Charade. I hope he gets some rest today, and you get to relax too, with some puzzle time. Beautiful sunset pictures.

Ack, Keisha. I saw the Florida no open bars, but around you, oh my. I will say, I have seen most with masks in the stores I have been in. And yep, our local bar down the street had lots of people in and outside enjoying a drink. Me, nope, even with my local restaurants saying they are open, come, come. I just don’t want to take that risk of sharing air with no masks for the customers. So, we will continue to do take out, or drive through for this new normal time.

Thus, as it’s a Monday, note reminders are needed,  Ah yes, a



Thus, awesome homies, enjoy your Monday. And smile.  Some of us homies have a Friday federal holiday, so bonus 4 day work week.  Woot!

Stay safe and healthy, and wash those hands frequently. 

Off to make more tea. Oh yes I am. It’s Monday.

Good Morning homies, find that tea and coffee mugs and keeping them full.


----------



## macraven

What happened to Monday morning bacon?
Is it all gone already?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> What happened to Monday morning bacon?
> Is it all gone already?



 

we ate it!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, Mac’s


Not here, just oatmeal with fresh strawberries.

Hope all is well Mac, and happy to see ya back.

Ooh, I hear the trash truck.  Will ask the kids to bring up cans when they wake up.  Little one was nice, left coffee from last night for  DH to reheat.  Happy dad.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Happy Monday! Super muggy day here today too. We rarely turn on the AC during the day but its necessary right now - going to be a high of 86. My brother and his family are visiting from out of town this week so I'm taking off Weds- through the weekend! Love a two day work week - only one day till the weekend for this gal! 

Coconut honey almond granola and yogurt here - although I wish I helped Schumi eat some of that bacon. Trying to eat a little lighter today and tomorrow because once the family gets here I will be a cooking machine and who wants to eat only healthy stuff when you get together?  Not how we roll.

Glad everyone survived the weekend - hugs to all who need them.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, Elsa, that’s awesome to have a very short week, indeed.  So, I am like:


Well, I thought cannot take Monday off, as it is when some will be called back to office.  Thus, still a four day weekend, or three day work week, as Thursday seemed like a no brainer to take off.  So did.  


Big Woot!  For Elsa and me!


----------



## schumigirl

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Happy Monday! Super muggy day here today too. We rarely turn on the AC during the day but its necessary right now - going to be a high of 86. My brother and his family are visiting from out of town this week so I'm taking off Weds- through the weekend! Love a two day work week - only one day till the weekend for this gal!
> 
> Coconut honey almond granola and yogurt here - although I wish I helped Schumi eat some of that bacon. Trying to eat a little lighter today and tomorrow because once the family gets here I will be a cooking machine and who wants to eat only healthy stuff when you get together?  Not how we roll.
> 
> Glad everyone survived the weekend - hugs to all who need them.
> 
> View attachment 505081



Completely agree!!!! Visits with family are all about indulgences of excellent food......we are exactly the same!!! Two day work week sounds just about right....and a family visit to look forward to is always lovely.......






Still dull here with a threat of rain.....big black clouds seem to be hanging over us before heading out to sea very slow. Not very warm, only around mid 50`s today......drove into village instead of walking and were glad we did.....as well as carrying 12 pints of milk, we picked up a lovely new bottle of gin the local store were carrying........












​
Another little suggestion for @J'aime Paris ...........












Tried a little sample of this gin today Lori.......and I keep saying I don`t like gin other than pink gin......  Had this with lemonade, fizzy of course and it was lovely......still cannot get the taste for tonic!

The Bombay Bramble is also very lovely too!!!!


Another quiet night in front of the TV......Monday nights are sometimes rather uneventful. Few folks have been asking if I`m starting up the Book Group when this virus isn`t quite as disruptive.......said I had no idea. Will see if the interest is there when we are all allowed back together again. 

I had just recieved stock before this virus hit of our next book, thankfully they accepted them all back without any issue. 

But, we`ll see.......I hope so as we all enjoy it a lot.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Oh Carole, you know me well!
I'll be on the hunt for those too!  
Summer, sun, lounging on the patio, and gin....sounds really nice to me


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Oh Carole, you know me well!
> I'll be on the hunt for those too!
> Summer, sun, lounging on the patio, and gin....sounds really nice to me



lol.....I thought of you as we were looking at it.......

The little one I was so surprised I liked as it`s "real gin" But, it was very refreshing.......might need to look for some more now.......will definitely let you know if we find anything that little bit different. 

There`s a company called The Edinburgh Gin Company, they produce some very interesting ones!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

ENT called me at home saturday with my CT results. After a meeting of the various dr’s minds today, wednesday’s oral surgery revision was cancelled, as I need to have sinuses done first. 


Charade that’s another winner of a sunset.  It’s so mountainous here & we live up on the first ridge, so really don’t get to see many full sunsets. One thing I really miss about FL is the spectacular sunsets thanks to the flat topography. Especially, when viewed from high up in the Contemporary/BLT buildings overlooking Bay Lake, you get the reflection on the water...just stunning.

u





schumigirl said:


> you had me at shrimp and maple mustard anything!!! Never tried it on salmon I have to admit.


Normally not a fan of maple or mustard unless they are ingredients in a recipe, then they just seem to shine.


macraven said:


> And like a bad penny, I’m back.
> 
> Have missed you all and spent this evening trying to play ketchup on many pages to see how you all are doing
> 
> Do know I have missed all of youse.


Right back at ‘ya, glad you found your way home



Lynne G said:


> My Dsis lives about 45 minutes from me, and part of the drive is through a state park on one side, and many tree lined homes on the other. To see all the green as we came down that street’s hill, all shades of green, all looking so lush in color. And yeah, the car’s AC was on. Just way too muggy yesterday, to even just open the windows.


It was hot here today but not humid.  Hip, hip, hooray!  That sounds like a lovely drive.  Today, I tried not to count the animal carcasses on the side of the highway.  Clean up duties must not be a high priority in those more far flung counties, ewwwwww


Lynne G said:


> I just don’t want to take that risk of sharing air with no masks for the customers. So, we will continue to do take out, or drive through for this new normal time.


alfresco dining usually not my 1st choice, but had to admit it was very enjoyable when at the beach.  Most places had impromptu tables set up with social distancing. A nice sea breeze makes everything just a little bit better.


schumigirl said:


> Tried a little sample of this gin today Lori.......and I keep saying I don`t like gin other than pink gin...... Had this with lemonade, fizzy of course and it was lovely......still cannot get the taste for tonic!


Cut my teeth on gin & tonic with the obligatory lime twist.  After a few years the ‘pine’ taste became stronger & quite offputting for me.  Starting to think It may have just been the brand they used for their ‘well’ drinks & of poor quality.


----------



## tink1957

hi everybody   

glad to see that mac is back 

Charade...good to hear that your hubby is doing better, I know it was scary.  

Janet...sorry about your delayed surgery...hopefully your sinus stuff will get fixed quickly so you can get some relief.

Good news on Trey's test ...it came back negative  so our trip is on and everyone else tested negative too!  

Robo...I'll chime in with my rib recipe too...I parboil them until they're tender and sprinkle soy sauce on after draining then I grill them with bbq sauce...delicious and fall off the bone.

Speaking of grilling...Trey grilled out steaks and chicken breasts tonight for dinner.   I made roasted herbed potatoes and a salad made with fresh veggies from our garden...I'm so stuffed.

Hope everyone has a great night and hugs to all that need one.


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> Good news on Trey's test ...it came back negative  so our trip is on and everyone else tested negative too!



Wonderful news, Dancing with you!  _now you can breathe again, phew!_


----------



## Lynne G

Good news all around, Tink, and a delicious sounding meal too.  Wahoo, for trip is On!


----------



## macraven

Keisha, have you locked in a date for the sinus surgery?
Since Wednesday surgery is off, have a drink tonight!

Hope you can get your surgeries scheduled and not have them run close to your vacation time.

Vicki, always great to see you here!
Wonderful news about Trey.
And a double yay for your trip is still on


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Hope you can get your surgeries scheduled and not have them run close to your vacation time.


Lol, you know me/my priorities very well.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Just got notification email of changes to an upcoming flight.......

It’s from Southwest.......

I thought oh great do I really want to read this email?

They bumped us to the one earlier flight I had originally wanted but it was 3 times as much and not on special so I did the next flight because they were super cheap, so we leave about an hour earlier and arrive about an hour and a half earlier in Orlando with a total travel time of 4.5 hours!!!

Hey I can handle that I guess....

Made adjustments with the car service also.

Nice hot day here a bit muggy and some of that Sahara dust in the air here.

Chinese takeout for dinner.....


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, ack, Hope sinuses not too bad.  Yeah, maybe one day we will try outdoor eating at a restaurant.  By the beach, yeah, but that would be about a 2 and 1/2 hour ride for us.  The deli that we like says open indoors, but that is still a no.  Will still just order the soup and rye bread to go.  

Think I just heard a brief rain shower.  Eh, don’t think it will even look wet out.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Great news from DisneyLife, too!  Awesome bump in earlier flight.  I am very much crossing my fingers that my return flight dies but get pushed up sooner than I wanted like last year.  On my flight down, any  earlier and I muggy as well not go to sleep.  Crack of dawn was cheapest, so will be in time to eat breakfast at the resort, or I will be picking it up on the way.  

Hackers that marvelous Monday evening and a good night’s sleep.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Hello all   Popping in really quick. Behind at work so going in early. There are just not enough hours in the day. Bit the bullet and booked flights for our anniversary trip in September. There were only 2 seats left on the return flight I wanted. Yes seriously nervous about flying but no penalty for cancelling. That is good for another reason as my boss said vacation days approved for September can be pulled if the company ends up moving on that day. You just know it's going to be that weekend right?

Disneylife, we also got a schedule change from southwest today. How great you get to leave earlier.

Charade, how scary for you and your husband. Glad it wasn't worse and he is recovering well.

Tink, negative tests all around and a trip, wonderful news.

Schumi, been thinking hard about a London trip . Probably late 2021  depending on how things shake out with covid. Hoping you can steer me in the right direction when the time comes.

Time to fight the treadmill.


----------



## Robo56

Good Monday night Sans family 

We are having a rockin and rolling storm here right now. Nature’s fire works so to speak. Lots of lightning, thunder, wind and rain.  Kinda of thought we might get hit. Temps in the 90’s today humidity was 95 %.

There won’t be any people on the next street setting off fireworks tonight.





keishashadow said:


> Felt myself a bit off center today, took a bit of floating mindlessly in the pool today to convince myself that things will indeed pass in their good time.



Sometimes a good float in the water is what’s needed.




schumigirl said:


> Hope your grand daughter gets to move into the new home today....



They thankfully had a break in the weather and were able to get moved in before the next rain shower started.




Charade67 said:


> Poor dh has spent a good option of the day dealing with a student who has been plagiarizing her assignments. He is just not having a good weekend.



Not something he needed.....hope all goes well.




Charade67 said:


> Awww....so cute. We have a lot of deer around here, but rarely see any males.



Yep, the males are rare. I see more does. A couple of years ago we saw a rather large male with an impressive rack of antlers and then he was never seen again.




macraven said:


> Have missed you all and spent this evening trying to play ketchup on many pages to see how you all are doing
> 
> Do know I have missed all of youse.



You were missed too Mac.......good to have you back.




Lynne G said:


> I saw the Florida no open bars,



Florida and Texas kind of jumped the gun on opening things up to soon.
Will see where things go.




Elsaspiritanimal said:


> My brother and his family are visiting from out of town this week so I'm taking off Weds- through the weekend! Love a two day work week - only one day till the weekend for this gal!



Have a great visit with your family.




schumigirl said:


> The Bombay Bramble is also very lovely too!!!!



If it tastes as good as it looks I bet it’s yummy. Very decorative bottle. Queen Victoria’s pic is on the bottle. Wonder if she liked gin.




keishashadow said:


> ENT called me at home saturday with my CT results. After a meeting of the various dr’s minds today, wednesday’s oral surgery revision was cancelled, as I need to have sinuses done first.



Great that the docs put their heads together to try and come up with a plan they felt would work best for you.




tink1957 said:


> hi everybody



Hey Tink 




tink1957 said:


> Good news on Trey's test ...it came back negative  so our trip is on and everyone else tested negative too!



Celebrating is in order. Glad to hear Trey and everyone else is negative.




tink1957 said:


> Robo...I'll chime in with my rib recipe too...I parboil them until they're tender and sprinkle soy sauce on after draining then I grill them with bbq sauce...delicious and fall off the bone.



Thank you for sharing  your cooking method of ribs.. Sounds interesting.




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> They bumped us to the one earlier flight I had originally wanted but it was 3 times as much and not on special so I did the next flight because they were super cheap, so we leave about an hour earlier and arrive about an hour and a half earlier in Orlando with a total travel time of 4.5 hours!!!



Always nice to get an upgrade on flight changes.




Vicki Rickerd said:


> Hello all  Popping in really quick. Behind at work so going in early. There are just not enough hours in the day. Bit the bullet and booked flights for our anniversary trip in September. There were only 2 seats left on the return flight I wanted. Yes seriously nervous about flying but no penalty for cancelling.



Congratulations on getting Anniversary trip settled.


Granddaughter just sent me a video text to my phone of her dogs snoring. To cute.


Time for bed. Have a good nights sleep all.


----------



## macraven

Watching Shark Tank and trying to check the Dis during commercials.

But before I switched back to post here, saw a commercial about buy 2 get 2 tickets free for UO now.
Same commercial that has been running here the past 5 days

I take this as a sign park plans to stay open.

Hope all the homies are hanging in there and doing okay.
It might have been a rocky road for some when the pandemic began but don’t get discouraged, as better day are ahead for all of us.


Had a doctor appointment today and learned something very important 

My bathroom scale is 3 lbs lighter than the doctor’s scale.
I was so distraught finding that out I bought a pie on the way home today.
And it was so delicious I had two slices...
Lol


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> ENT called me at home saturday with my CT results. After a meeting of the various dr’s minds today, wednesday’s oral surgery revision was cancelled, as I need to have sinuses done first.
> 
> View attachment 505188
> Charade that’s another winner of a sunset.  It’s so mountainous here & we live up on the first ridge, so really don’t get to see many full sunsets. One thing I really miss about FL is the spectacular sunsets thanks to the flat topography. Especially, when viewed from high up in the Contemporary/BLT buildings overlooking Bay Lake, you get the reflection on the water...just stunning.
> 
> u
> Normally not a fan of maple or mustard unless they are ingredients in a recipe, then they just seem to shine.
> 
> Right back at ‘ya, glad you found your way home
> 
> 
> It was hot here today but not humid.  Hip, hip, hooray!  That sounds like a lovely drive.  Today, I tried not to count the animal carcasses on the side of the highway.  Clean up duties must not be a high priority in those more far flung counties, ewwwwww
> 
> alfresco dining usually not my 1st choice, but had to admit it was very enjoyable when at the beach.  Most places had impromptu tables set up with social distancing. A nice sea breeze makes everything just a little bit better.
> 
> Cut my teeth on gin & tonic with the obligatory lime twist.  After a few years the ‘pine’ taste became stronger & quite offputting for me.  Starting to think It may have just been the brand they used for their ‘well’ drinks & of poor quality.




I`m not a huge fan of mustard on it`s own....especially hot English mustard!!! But add honey and a few other things.....wow!!! Love it. I can never describe gin, but yes, Pine would work. Gin always just smells prefumy to us.....but, have to admit some of the newer ones don`t smell anything like that.

You`ll be glad to get the sinuses out of the way I`ll bet......

Yes, we prefer to eat inside too with the aircon, but by the beach, it is lovely with a breeze.






tink1957 said:


> hi everybody
> 
> glad to see that mac is back
> 
> Charade...good to hear that your hubby is doing better, I know it was scary.
> 
> Janet...sorry about your delayed surgery...hopefully your sinus stuff will get fixed quickly so you can get some relief.
> 
> Good news on Trey's test ...it came back negative  so our trip is on and everyone else tested negative too!
> 
> Robo...I'll chime in with my rib recipe too...I parboil them until they're tender and sprinkle soy sauce on after draining then I grill them with bbq sauce...delicious and fall off the bone.
> 
> Speaking of grilling...Trey grilled out steaks and chicken breasts tonight for dinner.   I made roasted herbed potatoes and a salad made with fresh veggies from our garden...I'm so stuffed.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great night and hugs to all that need one.




Vicki.....fabulous news about Trey`s result!!! And that trip is just around the corner now....... So happy to hear that this morning!!  Oh and veg from the garden is so lovely!!!

Always good to see you.......






keishashadow said:


> Lol, you know me/my priorities very well.




    Yep.....priorities are so important!!!!






Vicki Rickerd said:


> Hello all   Popping in really quick. Behind at work so going in early. There are just not enough hours in the day. Bit the bullet and booked flights for our anniversary trip in September. There were only 2 seats left on the return flight I wanted. Yes seriously nervous about flying but no penalty for cancelling. That is good for another reason as my boss said vacation days approved for September can be pulled if the company ends up moving on that day. You just know it's going to be that weekend right?
> 
> Schumi, been thinking hard about a London trip . Probably late 2021  depending on how things shake out with covid. Hoping you can steer me in the right direction when the time comes.
> 
> Time to fight the treadmill.




Good news on the flights being booked Vicki!!! I hope the boss doesn`t choose that weekend......will keep fingers crossed!!

Oh London....nice place to visit. And it`s quite compact really.....lots of things are so easy to get to. Like a lot of cities I think, despite being very touristy is to take one of the bus tours. They give you a good idea of where things are and gets your bearings.

I haven`t stayed in London for a good few years, maybe 3 or 4. We stayed in Kew Gardens but that`s not really ideal for tourists. But, will be happy to help where I can........




Robo56 said:


> Good Monday night Sans family
> 
> We are having a rockin and rolling storm here right now. Nature’s fire works so to speak. Lots of lightning, thunder, wind and rain.  Kinda of thought we might get hit. Temps in the 90’s today humidity was 95 %.
> 
> 
> They thankfully had a break in the weather and were able to get moved in before the next rain shower started.
> 
> 
> 
> Florida and Texas kind of jumped the gun on opening things up to soon.
> Will see where things go.
> 
> 
> If it tastes as good as it looks I bet it’s yummy. Very decorative bottle. Queen Victoria’s pic is on the bottle. Wonder if she liked gin.



Glad you`re having such lovely weather right now Robo......and good to hear your granddaughter got settled in...hope she`ll be very happy there. 

Yes, it looks bad for some cities right now. Over here one City has gone back into lockdown due to a rise in cases......and this weekend everything opens back up......pubs will be mobbed despite the restrictions. It`s worrying. 

She is a nod towards the popularity of gin in India during the days of the British Raj......hope they can keep her on the bottles and it not be seen as an insult to the past!!

Hope things are good for you right now Robbie....... 






macraven said:


> Watching Shark Tank and trying to check the Dis during commercials.
> 
> But before I switched back to post here, saw a commercial about buy 2 get 2 tickets free for UO now.
> Same commercial that has been running here the past 5 days
> 
> I take this as a sign park plans to stay open.
> 
> Hope all the homies are hanging in there and doing okay.
> It might have been a rocky road for some when the pandemic began but don’t get discouraged, as better day are ahead for all of us.
> 
> 
> Had a doctor appointment today and learned something very important
> 
> My bathroom scale is 3 lbs lighter than the doctor’s scale.
> I was so distraught finding that out I bought a pie on the way home today.
> And it was so delicious I had two slices...
> Lol



lol....I didn`t watch Shark Tank when I first saw the name on the listings.....I actually thought it was a shark show........our version is called Dragons Den, just assumed it be the same. I do like the American version though. 

Yep, I think you`ll be fine for your trip mac......

Pie is always good.....no matter what the scales say!!!! 





We have another dull and grey morning here, but we are heading to go out for a walk anyway. It`s not too cold. 

Had breakfast with toast and lemon curd.....(Keisha...didn`t make it myself in the end) We found a jar yesterday after it being missing in stores for months. Oh my.....it is so good!!!! Going back today to pick up some more as it is beautiful!!! 

May have to make a cheesecake now and add some to that! 

Need to think about dinner.......if the sun is shining we`ll barbecue......

And last day of June......cannot believe where this last month has gone!!! Doing not very much can sometimes make time pass.......






















































Have a wonderful Tuesday.........​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh pie for Mac.  Yay, for nice scale reading at doctor’s office.  Hope you enjoy it with your tacos today.  Yay, the day to do a Taco Bell run. 

Yep
Taco Tuesday is here!  

And one of the days that has a cloud with a lightning bolt with a high temp of 89F on my phone’s weather app.  Ah, weather lady said on news this morning, chance of rain later in the day.  Ooh place your bets. The 10 percent chance yesterday, and I was a loser with enough rain for a few minutes the roads sounded wet. Except for some fireworks, was a quiet enough night.

No matter, sun seen rising about 1/2 hour ago, and looks like will be a lovely Summer day. Roads are definitely not sounding wet.

Bagel Tuesday also here, so bought bagels to be picked up around lunchtime. I knew not to pick an earlier pick up time, this morning, as I want the kids to go to get the order. I will hit the I’m here button on my phone, when they tell me they are entering the parking lot. Most of the time, that bagel place is quick to come out with the bagels, right to your car. How nice is that? So, no bagel for me as a breakfast meal, but will have one for lunch. Yum. And yes, the toaster will be used, and cream cheese, as bought some cream cheese on weekend grocery trips. Yum.

With that, my ever loving tasty tea is in my cup, and ready for another cup.  Good Morning.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh checked my mail, also got a change in flight, DisneyLife. Would not say I am unhappy, as 1/2 later, going down, but still will arrive in time to order breakfast.  And I guess I need to tweak my rental car time.  No matter, I will be cancelling and rebooking until the day I arrive. And the price better get lower soon.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ooh pie for Mac.  Yay, for nice scale reading at doctor’s office.  Hope you enjoy it with your tacos today.  Yay, the day to do a Taco Bell run.
> 
> YepView attachment 505260
> Taco Tuesday is here!
> 
> And one of the days that has a cloud with a lightning bolt with a high temp of 89F on my phone’s weather app.  Ah, weather lady said on news this morning, chance of rain later in the day.  Ooh place your bets. The 10 percent chance yesterday, and I was a loser with enough rain for a few minutes the roads sounded wet. Except for some fireworks, was a quiet enough night.
> 
> No matter, sun seen rising about 1/2 hour ago, and looks like will be a lovely Summer day. Roads are definitely not sounding wet.
> 
> Bagel Tuesday also here, so bought bagels to be picked up around lunchtime. I knew not to pick an earlier pick up time, this morning, as I want the kids to go to get the order. I will hit the I’m here button on my phone, when they tell me they are entering the parking lot. Most of the time, that bagel place is quick to come out with the bagels, right to your car. How nice is that? So, no bagel for me as a breakfast meal, but will have one for lunch. Yum. And yes, the toaster will be used, and cream cheese, as bought some cream cheese on weekend grocery trips. Yum.
> 
> With that, my ever loving tasty tea is in my cup, and ready for another cup.  Good Morning.☀



I love cream cheese.....love smoked salmon....but wish I liked bagels. They always look so nice, and I tried one once on one of my visits to NYC......Deli guy promised me I`d like his......no, I didn`t.......apparently I`m odd as I love smoked salmon, cream cheese on a croissant! I like it.......

And tea, yes, about to have a nice cuppa right now. 



Been one of those mornings. 

Came back in from our walk and one of my friends called to say her dog Daisy passed away this morning. They rescued her about 2 years ago and I think she had a congenital issue as I believe she was the product of an unscrupulous breeder. 

She`s on her own as her husband is out in the UAE with work, she lives about 30 minutes away from us, so as we are allowed to visit one household now, I went down to see her....bless her she`s a mess. She has another dog too and she was looking a little lost already. So, I kept that dog company while she did what she had to do, poor thing was snuggled right up to me.....she is a weimaraner so is a fair old size, but so cute and almost still puppy like. 

Rest of today will be catching up on little bits and bobs I need to do and will check on friend later. Maybe fit in some internet  too......

Need to bring washing in too, as it`s bone dry despite it looking very dull and cool. It`s quite warm surprisingly.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, sad to hear friend lost her dog, Schumi.  Yeah, you never quite know what was passed down when you don’t know the breeder.  My boxer was from a place they got dogs no one wanted. She was not well taken care of when I bought her, and since I did not know where she came from, she died from a known genetic issue.  Thankfully, we had 12 years with her, as was told that dogs with that issue tend to not make it past 6 years old. 

Sun is out, and so are the chickens. Put another pot of tea on, as it is going to be one of those days. Kids are still sound asleep, and unbeknownst to them, the mom alarm will sound in sufficient time to be able to pick up my bagels as I planned. And yeah, Schumi, not all like a bagel. Though I have to say, NYC style is my favorite. Very common here to put cream cheese on croissants, as well. I grew up eating bagels, so they are a food I still eat. Fond memories when I was young, my mom taking me to a local deli that all the ladies waited in the very early morning, to get bagels still warm from the bags in the back of the truck that just had arrived from a Jewish bakery in NYC. Now, I just get them from a deli that I don’t know where they get them from, but they are close tasting and style as the bagels I had as a kid, not warm, but at least freshly baked that day. You always buy day of baked bagels, if any left over, they should be discounted, and I won’t buy day old bagels.

Ah, that cereal for breakfast was just eh food.
Tea, on the other hand, ah.  Nice you are going to enjoy a cuppa too, Schumi.  Hope your afternoon is nice.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Vicki Rickerd said:


> Bit the bullet and booked flights for our anniversary trip in September



Nice! It is so fun to have something to look forward to. Hope the move happens before the trip so you can just relax and enjoy yourself. 



Robo56 said:


> We are having a rockin and rolling storm here right now. Nature’s fire works so to speak. Lots of lightning, thunder, wind and rain. Kinda of thought we might get hit. Temps in the 90’s today humidity was 95 %.



I love a good thunderstorm too. We had the strangest day here - it was storming all around us, I could hear the thunder, but we had spots of sun and no rain. The storm just seemed to hit the lake and spread north and south of us. But still fun having thunder - although now I have to water the plants instead of nature taking care of it for me. 



macraven said:


> My bathroom scale is 3 lbs lighter than the doctor’s scale.
> I was so distraught finding that out I bought a pie on the way home today.
> And it was so delicious I had two slices...



Hmm that is an important learning. I hate it when the doctor's office is wrong. LOL I always try to find my lightest weight clothes hoping that magically it will take off 5 pounds instead of adding it yet. I haven't quite mastered the spell for that one though. 

Good call on the pie. Hope you had some ice cream to go with it too??



Lynne G said:


> Bagel Tuesday also here, so bought bagels to be picked up around lunchtime.



Yum I love bagels - especially the NY style ones. Hopefully you have a really good wakeup call for the kids! My dad always used to flicker the light and tell us "daylight in the swamp." I can remember it more fondly now than I did back then LOL. 



schumigirl said:


> Came back in from our walk and one of my friends called to say her dog Daisy passed away this morning.



Oh man I'm so sorry to hear that. Makes for a very rough day. Glad you were able to be there to support her and the other pup. I think it means you earned an extra big cocktail this evening. 

Trying to concentrate on work but knowing I have all of these glorious days off ahead of me is making it difficult. Going to pull a Lynne and make a pot of tea and try to get something done! 

Have a good day to all!


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all.  Lost our power at 12:49, turns out everyone on the same line until early this am.  Miserable hot as we’ve been in mid 80’s. How did people live without electricity lol. 

Didja all see the Bourne sneak peak U released?  Fan of th ebooks & films, but still miss terminator.  Posted it on the Bourne thread jik u want to take a peak


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Just got notification email of changes to an upcoming flight.......
> 
> It’s from Southwest.......


Just about anyone booked on them for Sept got that email. 

I never accept what they offer, which is usually a lesser/cheaper NS offering.  This time I was quick enough to switch to the prime time ones . Would’ve cost an additional $800 for the 2 of us for them. Woot.  

Glad i pulled the trigger and booked the end of last week now..

however, and not saying to jinx anything here but proactively keep an eye out.  We normally had anywhere from 6 to 8 NS flights to MCO on weekends.  My August trip whittled down to 2 a few months ago.

That trip’s flight times changed so often I lost count.  The final time, they put me on a connecting flight as the NS where down to 2 a day & those were completely booked.  Had to come down a couple of days later, ugh to changing everything up around the fights


Lynne G said:


> but that would be about a 2 and 1/2 hour ride for us.


Haha i’d Be there every weekend 


Vicki Rickerd said:


> That is good for another reason as my boss said vacation days approved for September can be pulled if the company ends up moving on that day. You just know it's going to be that weekend right?


Oh no, start practicing on your cough now lol JK 


macraven said:


> Had a doctor appointment today and learned something very important
> 
> My bathroom scale is 3 lbs lighter than the doctor’s scale.
> I was so distraught finding that out I bought a pie on the way home today.
> And it was so delicious I had two slices...
> Lol


Hehehehe 


schumigirl said:


> You`ll be glad to get the sinuses out of the way I`ll bet......


Well, actually, I’d like to keep them   I needed a laugh, know what you meant & thank you, yes.  This flare up started in august, seriously sick of dealing with it.  


Lynne G said:


> Bagel Tuesday


If that’s not ‘a thing’ it should be...love me a good bagel, well unless it’s an everything one yuck to those seeds


Lynne G said:


> And I guess I need to tweak my rental car time. No matter, I will be cancelling and rebooking until the day I arrive. And the price better get lower soon.


YMMV but you Don’t usually have to change if arriving under 2 hours either way.  Notice now if u touch a reservation they tend to soar even higher.  Surprised to have found the lowest rates this year when pricing with avis


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Keisha.  Luckily it was 20 minute later flight.  Hehe, can get up with my alarm and not get up right away.  6:45am flight to 7:05am flight, still NS, direct flight.  My flight time directly is about 2 hours, so why I ever want to have even one stop, eh, no way.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Aww, sad to hear friend lost her dog, Schumi.  Yeah, you never quite know what was passed down when you don’t know the breeder.  My boxer was from a place they got dogs no one wanted. She was not well taken care of when I bought her, and since I did not know where she came from, she died from a known genetic issue.  Thankfully, we had 12 years with her, as was told that dogs with that issue tend to not make it past 6 years old.
> 
> Sun is out, and so are the chickens. Put another pot of tea on, as it is going to be one of those days. Kids are still sound asleep, and unbeknownst to them, the mom alarm will sound in sufficient time to be able to pick up my bagels as I planned. And yeah, Schumi, not all like a bagel. Though I have to say, NYC style is my favorite. Very common here to put cream cheese on croissants, as well. I grew up eating bagels, so they are a food I still eat. Fond memories when I was young, my mom taking me to a local deli that all the ladies waited in the very early morning, to get bagels still warm from the bags in the back of the truck that just had arrived from a Jewish bakery in NYC. Now, I just get them from a deli that I don’t know where they get them from, but they are close tasting and style as the bagels I had as a kid, not warm, but at least freshly baked that day. You always buy day of baked bagels, if any left over, they should be discounted, and I won’t buy day old bagels.
> 
> Ah, that cereal for breakfast was just eh food.
> Tea, on the other hand, ah.  Nice you are going to enjoy a cuppa too, Schumi.  Hope your afternoon is nice.




Thanks Lynne.......it`s such a horrible thing when they force breeding and the dogs suffer so much......

That is a nice memory to have with your mum.





Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Nice! It is so fun to have something to look forward to. Hope the move happens before the trip so you can just relax and enjoy yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> I love a good thunderstorm too. We had the strangest day here - it was storming all around us, I could hear the thunder, but we had spots of sun and no rain. The storm just seemed to hit the lake and spread north and south of us. But still fun having thunder - although now I have to water the plants instead of nature taking care of it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm that is an important learning. I hate it when the doctor's office is wrong. LOL I always try to find my lightest weight clothes hoping that magically it will take off 5 pounds instead of adding it yet. I haven't quite mastered the spell for that one though.
> 
> Good call on the pie. Hope you had some ice cream to go with it too??
> 
> 
> 
> Yum I love bagels - especially the NY style ones. Hopefully you have a really good wakeup call for the kids! My dad always used to flicker the light and tell us "daylight in the swamp." I can remember it more fondly now than I did back then LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man I'm so sorry to hear that. Makes for a very rough day. Glad you were able to be there to support her and the other pup. I think it means you earned an extra big cocktail this evening.
> 
> Trying to concentrate on work but knowing I have all of these glorious days off ahead of me is making it difficult. Going to pull a Lynne and make a pot of tea and try to get something done!
> 
> Have a good day to all!
> 
> View attachment 505355




Thanks Elsa......I think I may deserve a cocktail tonight! 

Hope your day goes quickly today then you can really look forward to your family arriving.......






keishashadow said:


> Morning all.  Lost our power at 12:49, turns out everyone on the same line until early this am.  Miserable hot as we’ve been in mid 80’s. How did people live without electricity lol.
> 
> Didja all see the Bourne sneak peak U released?  Fan of th ebooks & films, but still miss terminator.  Posted it on the Bourne thread jik u want to take a peak
> 
> Just about anyone booked on them for Sept got that email.
> 
> I never accept what they offer, which is usually a lesser/cheaper NS offering.  This time I was quick enough to switch to the prime time ones . Would’ve cost an additional $800 for the 2 of us for them. Woot.
> 
> Glad i pulled the trigger and booked the end of last week now..
> 
> however, and not saying to jinx anything here but proactively keep an eye out.  We normally had anywhere from 6 to 8 NS flights to MCO on weekends.  My August trip whittled down to 2 a few months ago.
> 
> That trip’s flight times changed so often I lost count.  The final time, they put me on a connecting flight as the NS where down to 2 a day & those were completely booked.  Had to come down a couple of days later, ugh to changing everything up around the fights
> 
> Haha i’d Be there every weekend
> 
> Oh no, start practicing on your cough now lol JK
> 
> Hehehehe
> 
> Well, actually, I’d like to keep them   I needed a laugh, know what you meant & thank you, yes.  This flare up started in august, seriously sick of dealing with it.
> 
> If that’s not ‘a thing’ it should be...love me a good bagel, well unless it’s an everything one yuck to those seeds
> 
> YMMV but you Don’t usually have to change if arriving under 2 hours either way.  Notice now if u touch a reservation they tend to soar even higher.  Surprised to have found the lowest rates this year when pricing with avis




Trying to get on without power isn`t easy!! Hope it doesn`t happen again, and in that heat.....wow!!! 

lol......yes, I guess you`d rather keep them. It really has been a huge haul for you since all this started......fingers crossed this is the road to recovery.....




Rained a little this afternoon......got quite a lot done for a change.....popped back over to drop off some food to my friend as I know she won`t cook tonight...didn`t stay long but she was glad of the food. 

Honey mustard chicken was what I made for her and us too. And very nice it was too. Tried some lemon and blueberry ice cream.......hmmm....wouldn`t make it again......one or the other I think. 

Time for a cuppa......


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Always happy to hear Schumi enjoying tea as much as I do.


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, love me some tea........Lapsang Souchong tonight Lynne......I can never decide if I like it a lot....or it`s just ok......

Made some shortbread today too....but took most of it to friend, so I`ve been asked to make more tomorrow......I can oblige with that easily!!! I do think shortbread goes better with regular breakfast tea......

Still nice though!!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh yes!  Tasty, Schumi.  

A warm shortbread with tea was my breakfast in the Cotswolds, years ago when I took my mum on a trip that included England, Scotland and Wales. Beautiful parts of town. I still like shortbread, small cookies is usually what we have here. Not the same as freshly baked.

What for dinner?  Need to use up my eggs, so French toast, it may be.  Breakfast food for dinner, why not?  This may change, but what I am thinking now.  Will have to make something else for little one, though.  Not a fan of any breakfast food, well, except bacon.  She will eat my pancakes sometimes.  Eh, then maybe scrambled eggs with pancakes.  No eggs for little one, but she may want pancakes.  Way too early to think dinner plans. LoL


----------



## macraven

It’s Tuesday and that means Mac does Taco Bell..

Can I pick up any food for the homies here?


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Another long day at work. I've been having a problems with my computer monitor for several weeks. It keeps flickering on and off. I finally got my boss to agree to call a technician.  Hopefully he fixed the problem. 

Speaking of computers, our new laptop arrived today.  We will probably set it up after dinner.



schumigirl said:


> The last thing he needs to be dealing with this weekend......really should be resting completely. But, hopefully it was an easy deal and nice you will have a trip planned soon.





Lynne G said:


> Yeah, that student was not what your DH needed, this weekend, Charade. I hope he gets some rest today, and you get to relax too, with some puzzle time. Beautiful sunset pictures.





Robo56 said:


> Not something he needed.....hope all goes well.


Dh is still dealing with the student. He discovered that not only is she copying stuff from someone else's dissertation, she also changed dates on some of her references to make it look like she was using more current sources. He had to complete a report and send it to the higher up people. He was informed by one of them that she has been warned before about doing this. I originally felt that she should fail dh's class. Now I think she needs to be expelled form the university. 



schumigirl said:


> I think the spiders are moving inside too......killed two last night and one this morning....well, the Dyson took care of them! Huge things too!!!


Ugh! Hate spiders. We used to get them a lot when we first moved in, One of the reasons we got a pest control contract. 



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> We rarely turn on the AC during the day but its necessary right now


Ours is on constantly thought he summer. 



keishashadow said:


> ENT called me at home saturday with my CT results. After a meeting of the various dr’s minds today, wednesday’s oral surgery revision was cancelled, as I need to have sinuses done first.


Sorry you have to reschedule. Hopefully you can get everything taken care of soon.



tink1957 said:


> Good news on Trey's test ...it came back negative  so our trip is on and everyone else tested negative too!


Awesome news. Have a great trip.



Lynne G said:


> Bagel Tuesday also here, so bought bagels to be picked up around lunchtime. I knew not to pick an earlier pick up time, this morning, as I want the kids to go to get the order. I will hit the I’m here button on my phone, when they tell me they are entering the parking lot. Most of the time, that bagel place is quick to come out with the bagels, right to your car. How nice is that? So, no bagel for me as a breakfast meal, but will have one for lunch. Yum. And yes, the toaster will be used, and cream cheese, as bought some cream cheese on weekend grocery trips. Yum.


I haven't had a good bagel in a long time. My favorite is a sesame bagel with cream cheese.



schumigirl said:


> Came back in from our walk and one of my friends called to say her dog Daisy passed away this morning.


So sorry to hear that.



Lynne G said:


> Very common here to put cream cheese on croissants, as well.


I have never tried cream cheese on a croissant. 



keishashadow said:


> Morning all. Lost our power at 12:49, turns out everyone on the same line until early this am. Miserable hot as we’ve been in mid 80’s. How did people live without electricity lol.


One of my favorite people in the world is the person who invented central AC.



Lynne G said:


> Breakfast food for dinner, why not?


We had breakfast for supper last night. We usually do eggs, bacon, and pancakes. Sometimes we have waffles or French toast. If I'm really feeling adventurous I will make a hash brown casserole.

Speaking of dinner, it is time for mine, Baked ziti tonight.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

keishashadow said:


> Morning all.  Lost our power at 12:49, turns out everyone on the same line until early this am.  Miserable hot as we’ve been in mid 80’s. How did people live without electricity lol.
> 
> Didja all see the Bourne sneak peak U released?  Fan of th ebooks & films, but still miss terminator.  Posted it on the Bourne thread jik u want to take a peak
> 
> Just about anyone booked on them for Sept got that email.
> 
> I never accept what they offer, which is usually a lesser/cheaper NS offering.  This time I was quick enough to switch to the prime time ones . Would’ve cost an additional $800 for the 2 of us for them. Woot.
> 
> Glad i pulled the trigger and booked the end of last week now..
> 
> however, and not saying to jinx anything here but proactively keep an eye out.  We normally had anywhere from 6 to 8 NS flights to MCO on weekends.  My August trip whittled down to 2 a few months ago.
> 
> That trip’s flight times changed so often I lost count.  The final time, they put me on a connecting flight as the NS where down to 2 a day & those were completely booked.  Had to come down a couple of days later, ugh to changing everything up around the fights
> 
> Haha i’d Be there every weekend
> 
> Oh no, start practicing on your cough now lol JK
> 
> Hehehehe
> 
> Well, actually, I’d like to keep them   I needed a laugh, know what you meant & thank you, yes.  This flare up started in august, seriously sick of dealing with it.
> 
> If that’s not ‘a thing’ it should be...love me a good bagel, well unless it’s an everything one yuck to those seeds
> 
> YMMV but you Don’t usually have to change if arriving under 2 hours either way.  Notice now if u touch a reservation they tend to soar even higher.  Surprised to have found the lowest rates this year when pricing with avis



Ahhhh yes, haven’t got anything for September this is a short birthday weekend getaway in August.

Now I feel left out since everyone got one for September........


----------



## keishashadow

The mr just treated the backyard with the stuff u attach to garden hose to quell bugs.  We’ve had flies galore this summer for some reason.  Funny, no smell to it, had expected otherwise.  


Lynne G said:


> Thanks Keisha.  Luckily it was 20 minute later flight.  Hehe, can get up with my alarm and not get up right away.  6:45am flight to 7:05am flight, still NS, direct flight.  My flight time directly is about 2 hours, so why I ever want to have even one stop, eh, no way.


We can’t get to LAX (or any CA airport for that matter) anymore on a direct flight via SWA wah.  I’m not picky re seats on a plane, long as there’s no snakes .  However, even I was miserable on Spirit flight there last summer.  I’m short, thought for sure my knees were going to come back on that red-eye Black & blue lol


schumigirl said:


> Honey mustard chicken was what I made for her and us too. And very nice it was too. Tried some lemon and blueberry ice cream.......hmmm....wouldn`t make it again......one or the other I think


Both sound scrumptious to me. I made the ever-popular primanti sandwich. This time with roast beef


schumigirl said:


> Yep, love me some tea........Lapsang Souchong tonight Lynne......I can never decide if I like it a lot....or it`s just ok......


Pretty sure I can’t pronounce that, let alone spell it lol What’s it taste like? Please don’t say tea . 


macraven said:


> It’s Tuesday and that means Mac does Taco Bell..
> 
> Can I pick up any food for the homies here?


Not a tuesday or sunday goes by that I don’t think of pizza or tacos 

Somebody told me if u have the Taco Bell app, a $5 chalupa box was free today. Will I loose my street cred if I admit I have no idea exactly what that is?





Charade67 said:


> We had breakfast for supper last night. We usually do eggs, bacon, and pancakes. Sometimes we have waffles or French toast. If I'm really feeling adventurous I will make a hash brown casserole.


None of my family will heat hash brown anything...something wrong with them . Mr only eats bacon. I really miss cooking for my adult DS at times as they were always down for breakfast for dinner. Just seems too much work to make it for myself.


----------



## macraven

That’s true about the free chalupa box but tried since 4 
got message on website stated system is down due to high volume

so I paid for my chalupa box this evening
It’s only $5


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> That’s true about the free chalupa box but tried since 4 to to get
> 
> message on website stated system is down due to high volume
> 
> so I paid for my chalupa box this evening
> It’s only $5


 That stinks. Ok, so i guess i’ll Google chalupa . 

My mind’s going to chupacabra but figure that’s not quite righ


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, chicken noodle soup for little one.  Even DH said my French toast was delicious.  It was.  Maybe because I didn’t make it that often.  But bread that we have not got to and almost sad looking, eggs that needed to be used up, as they were sitting around for some reason, and yep, easy, filling dinner.  Even nicer, fire pit lit, so some toasted marshmallows, chocolate, ah yes.  Well, some graham crackers, and dessert is done. Yum. 

Yep, kids went to Taco Bell and got the free box. I didn’t get squat, as tacos eaten by little one on the way home, and older one had the box. Left over drink offered, but no interest from me, as soda was blue. Eww. Baja something or other, is a Pepsi soda beverage. I just like Diet Pepsi, with a lemon when I get the chance. No other soda.

Sweet dreams, homies.  Camel will be welcoming you to July tomorrow.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

@keishashadow I literally just received an email for both flights to and from Orlando in September 


We usually do an evening flight on the way home and we did but our arrival home was 23:15 now it’s 22:00 and we leave at 18:35 instead of 18:25

I’m good with it!!!!!

Just hope this stuff doesn’t go out of control and...........well I just don’t want to speak of it everyone knows what I’m talking about.


----------



## macraven

Made it back here before midnight.

Disneylife, you fly SW?
I’ve used them before when I flew out of Milwaukee many years back
Changed over to Delta or United.

That’s good you got a time switch on your fall flights.
Can never have enough park time !

Keisha, did you find the info on chalupas?
This time I remembered to have them hold the sour cream on my order. 
Their sour cream is not to my taste.

Think we are going to take a break from Taco Bell
and wait until their lobby is open so we can eat inside.
Food tastes much better when it is hot and it does not work well reheating their food at home.

Filled up the tank today.
Last time I got gas was March 6.
That’s 6 days shy of 4 months I have gone on a tank of gas.
But, I have not been out of the house much 

Hope all the homies are doing good!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Oh yes!  Tasty, Schumi.
> 
> A warm shortbread with tea was my breakfast in the Cotswolds, years ago when I took my mum on a trip that included England, Scotland and Wales. Beautiful parts of town. I still like shortbread, small cookies is usually what we have here. Not the same as freshly baked.
> 
> What for dinner?  Need to use up my eggs, so French toast, it may be.  Breakfast food for dinner, why not?  This may change, but what I am thinking now.  Will have to make something else for little one, though.  Not a fan of any breakfast food, well, except bacon.  She will eat my pancakes sometimes.  Eh, then maybe scrambled eggs with pancakes.  No eggs for little one, but she may want pancakes.  Way too early to think dinner plans. LoL




Yes, I haven`t found anything remotely like real butter shortbread in America....I can bring pre packaged, but nothing like home made for that! 

Never too early to think of dinner plans. 






macraven said:


> It’s Tuesday and that means Mac does Taco Bell..
> 
> Can I pick up any food for the homies here?




I`ll pass this time mac.......next time you go to the rib place though......I`m in!!!! 






Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Another long day at work. I've been having a problems with my computer monitor for several weeks. It keeps flickering on and off. I finally got my boss to agree to call a technician.  Hopefully he fixed the problem.
> 
> Speaking of computers, our new laptop arrived today.  We will probably set it up after dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dh is still dealing with the student. He discovered that not only is she copying stuff from someone else's dissertation, she also changed dates on some of her references to make it look like she was using more current sources. He had to complete a report and send it to the higher up people. He was informed by one of them that she has been warned before about doing this. I originally felt that she should fail dh's class. Now I think she needs to be expelled form the university.
> 
> Ugh! Hate spiders. We used to get them a lot when we first moved in, One of the reasons we got a pest control contract.




Happy new laptop!!! 

Yep, that`s cause for expulsion for sure! It`s so unfair on the kids that do put the work in. 

Oh thank goodness we don`t ever need regular pest controllers......we see maybe three or four spiders a year if we`re unlucky......usually regular size, but there`s always that one huge one that has no fear!!!! But, we don`t get the pests that you guys get over there. 






keishashadow said:


> The mr just treated the backyard with the stuff u attach to garden hose to quell bugs.  We’ve had flies galore this summer for some reason.  Funny, no smell to it, had expected otherwise.
> 
> We can’t get to LAX (or any CA airport for that matter) anymore on a direct flight via SWA wah.  I’m not picky re seats on a plane, long as there’s no snakes .  However, even I was miserable on Spirit flight there last summer.  I’m short, thought for sure my knees were going to come back on that red-eye Black & blue lol
> 
> Both sound scrumptious to me. I made the ever-popular primanti sandwich. This time with roast beef
> 
> Pretty sure I can’t pronounce that, let alone spell it lol What’s it taste like? Please don’t say tea .
> 
> Not a tuesday or sunday goes by that I don’t think of pizza or tacos
> 
> Somebody told me if u have the Taco Bell app, a $5 chalupa box was free today. Will I loose my street cred if I admit I have no idea exactly what that is?
> None of my family will heat hash brown anything...something wrong with them . Mr only eats bacon. I really miss cooking for my adult DS at times as they were always down for breakfast for dinner. Just seems too much work to make it for myself.




I will get one one of those sandwiches one day!!! 

My description of that tea makes it sound not very nice.....but it is....I think .......it`s more smoky and citrusy and quite a light tea. There are some who descibe it as the platinum of teas. It`s nice but wouldn`t go that far. I don`t drink it every week, or even every month, but now and again. It`s quite piney in flavour but it`s a scent more than overpowering. Some say they taste paprika and whisky??? I never have.....maybe my tastes are dulled by wine.....lol.....






keishashadow said:


> That stinks. Ok, so i guess i’ll Google chalupa .
> 
> My mind’s going to chupacabra but figure that’s not quite righ



I hear chupacabra whenever I hear chalupa too!!!






macraven said:


> Keisha, did you find the info on chalupas?
> This time I remembered to have them hold the sour cream on my order.
> Their sour cream is not to my taste.
> 
> Think we are going to take a break from Taco Bell
> and wait until their lobby is open so we can eat inside.
> Food tastes much better when it is hot and it does not work well reheating their food at home.
> 
> Filled up the tank today.
> Last time I got gas was March 6.
> That’s 6 days shy of 4 months I have gone on a tank of gas.
> But, I have not been out of the house much
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing good!




lol....I htink we have filled our gas guzzler twice maybe three times since all this started, and I think he has filled it from half full, it`s been nowhere near empty.

Bad sour cream???? Can`t imagine such a thing.....lol.....





And we have July!!!! Not quite sure where June disappeared to. 

I think we had rain during the night, but the sun is out this morning, so we`ll head out a walk in a little while.  Maybe not through the woods as it`ll be muddy, but maybe down the beach. 

Watched Dr Fauci speak last night. Have to say he didn`t instill a lot of confidence with his words about how he thought this was going to develop. i like that guy though, he certainly seems to know what he`s talking about. I think we need to have a chat about this September trip soon.

Teriyaki chicken for Kyle tonight, think Tom and I will have our chicken a pepper sauce. Teriyaki is ready made so just need to heat that up for him. Pepper sauce I`ll make. Not a fan of those packet mixes....tried one.....once!! Tasted so artificial. 

Lunch is......something to be decided!!! 
















































Happy Wednesday!!!!!​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, yes indeed, a wonderful Wednesday is upon us. 

Good Morning, Schumi. Hope it has been nice. We were to get rain last night, but heard nor saw any rain in the overnight.

We get the hottest day this year. And you know what that means, like Florida weather, chance of rain and a thunderstorm, or two, as a pesky cold front from the North just can’t stop hanging around, coming later in the afternoon and evening. Once again, dice roll, as better chances the more North you are. 93F the high this afternoon. As weather lady said, it will be hot. You think?

But, enough of our summer weather reporting, a hump of a day is here, and well a camel just has to say,


Yay!   And over this hump of a day, it will feel like the weekend has started.  Woot!  Nothing like a bonus 4 day holiday weekend is so appreciated.  That alarm went off, I was like what?  Felt like I was sound asleep when it went started to play.  While I may not be sleeping late the next 4 days, I certainly will not be moving as fast, and not getting up when the alarm sounds.  Woot!


Ah yes,


And to Sue, and all our homies in Canada, have a very Happy Canada Day.

And I feel older, my oldest of the next generation, my only nephew, has his birthday today. Double celebrating in his home, his wife is Canadian.

And yes, no quiet interesting sounding tea, as Schumi had last night, nor even a proper English breakfast tea, I am sad to say, but I am enjoying that common black tea right now.

So, enjoy your wonderful Wednesday, homies.  And leaving with a funny:


Haha!  Lazy days of summer?  Why yes, and it’s a good thing.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, DisneyLife, I loose 1/2 a day of park time.  Only 2 nonstop flights are early morning or lunchtime.  I would stay another day, but even it would at least cost another night, and no reason to do that after staying 12 nights already.  Plus, then I get a weekend to relax before back to work.  My evening returning flight became a stop one place first.  Um, no I do not want to go to Nashville airport, and either wait for people to get off and on, or change planes.  And make a 2 hour flight, 5 hours.  Double no.  At least this change was done earlier than I think last year’s similar change.  I guess not enough of my town homies leaving in the evening.  Sigh,


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.....sounds like some lovely weather for you.....and a lovely weekend to look forward to.......oh yes, we don`t miss alarms going off in the morning anymore. It stays with you though......I`ve always been someone who gets up early anyway. Much prefer that to folks that can sleep the day away......






Enjoyed a lovely long walk along the beaches this morning....walked along till we hit the next village and initially I thought it was going to be cool, but it was warm! Hoodie came off almost immediately. 

Beaches weren`t too busy but there was a steady set of folks out walking and enjoying the eventual sun when it came out. It doesn`t look warm at all, but it really was.....and it was lovely just walking along today. 

























Think there were some surfers out there today......




Came home and made some more shortbread. 

The triangle shape shortbread is known as Petticoat Tails in Scotland....nice and soft, but still a bite. It is a little darker round the edges, that`s one of Tom`s favourite parts as he said it tastes almost caramel like......

Whatever it is, they really are delicious.......so soft and buttery!!!! Very buttery. I make these when we have friends over for afternoon tea too, I just make them a little daintier, more like bites.

Not diet friendly at all  










Perfect with an afternoon pot of English tea coming right up......


----------



## Lynne G

Aww Schumi, I would so love to be at your house, to enjoy those what I call cookies, and they should taste buttery, and tea.  Perfect combo.

Yeah, I’m over the mid day flight home instead of evening one.  Did call SW as they would not let me change without cost. Um, no.  So they made it correct, and new flight is confirmed.  They also confirmed not enough people wanted that direct evening flight.  Grrrr.  Did change my rental car.  While it did get a tiny bit cheaper, it is still almost double in price than last year, same  amount of time, just two weeks earlier.  Oh well, as they say, try to find better, cancel, rebook.

Ooh, time for more tea for me, too, sadly, not with Schumi’s delicious looking shortbread.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 










schumigirl said:


> Hope things are good for you right now Robbie.......



Back is getting better everyday. Numbness in legs is fading  so steroids are doing the trick.




Lynne G said:


> Ooh checked my mail, also got a change in flight, DisneyLife. Would not say I am unhappy, as 1/2 later, going down, but still will arrive in time to order breakfast. And I guess I need to tweak my rental car time. No matter, I will be cancelling and rebooking until the day I arrive. And the price better get lower soon.



Glad to hear flight changes are working for you Lynne.




schumigirl said:


> Came back in from our walk and one of my friends called to say her dog Daisy passed away this morning.



Sorry to hear of your friends pet passing. They are like family members for sure. My younger sisters dachshund Oscar passed about 2 weeks ago. He was their sweet fur baby. He was 14 and loved by all. So I can surely understand her grief.




Elsaspiritanimal said:


> I love a good thunderstorm too. We had the strangest day here - it was storming all around us, I could hear the thunder, but we had spots of sun and no rain. The storm just seemed to hit the lake and spread north and south of us. But still fun having thunder - although now I have to water the plants instead of nature taking care of it for me.



We had another storm yesterday. Sounds like these storms are happening for lots of folks.



keishashadow said:


> Didja all see the Bourne sneak peak U released? Fan of th ebooks & films, but still miss terminator. Posted it on the Bourne thread jik u want to take a peak



Thank you.....will have a peek.




keishashadow said:


> Lost our power at 12:49, turns out everyone on the same line until early this am. Miserable hot as we’ve been in mid 80’s. How did people live without electricity lol.




Sorry to hear you lost power......it is pretty uncomfortable without AC or a fan. When it’s hot and humid out.

We would lose power pretty much every time we had a good storm.

They finally changed out the power grids in our neighborhood a few months ago. My neighbor to left of us and our house share one grid (power box) not sure why and the rest of the houses in the neighborhood share a grid.



Charade67 said:


> Dh is still dealing with the student. He discovered that not only is she copying stuff from someone else's dissertation, she also changed dates on some of her references to make it look like she was using more current sources. He had to complete a report and send it to the higher up people. He was informed by one of them that she has been warned before about doing this. I originally felt that she should fail dh's class. Now I think she needs to be expelled form the university.



I can’t believe she actually thought she was not going to get caught. It will be a nightmare when she realizes if she gets booted that she will not be accepted by any other reputable University. So sad.



Charade67 said:


> Speaking of computers, our new laptop arrived today



Congrats on the new laptop.



Lynne G said:


> Even nicer, fire pit lit, so some toasted marshmallows, chocolate, ah yes. Well, some graham crackers, and dessert is done. Yu



Wow....s’mores.  Sounds yummy




schumigirl said:


> Oh thank goodness we don`t ever need regular pest controllers......we see maybe three or four spiders a year if we`re unlucky......usually regular size, but there`s always that one huge one that has no fear!!!! But, we don`t get the pests that you guys get over there.



Sadly everyone has to deal with the bugs in Florida. Pest control is big business there. Ghost ants and fire ants I dislike immensely. We also have bufo toads there . If dogs get them in their mouths you have to get them out immediately and flush their mouths with hose and get them to vet they are poisonous to pets and humans.

Neighbor who has dog told me about them.




Lynne G said:


> Woot! Nothing like a bonus 4 day holiday weekend is so appreciated.



Yeah......to 4 day weekend.


schumigirl said:


> Enjoyed a lovely long walk along the beaches this morning....walked along till we hit the next village and initially I thought it was going to be cool, but it was warm! Hoodie came off almost immediately.



Looks nice.




schumigirl said:


> The triangle shape shortbread is known as Petticoat Tails in Scotland....nice and soft, but still a bite. It is a little darker round the edges, that`s one of Tom`s favourite parts as he said it tastes almost caramel like......



They look yummy. Would you share your recipe?


Sun has peeked out a couple times this morning. Will be in high 80’s today. No rain forecasted today.

Have hair appointment this morning. Will be nice to get my gray streak covered.......I keep saying I’am going to just go gray.....then I change my mind.

Will get to visit with my great nephew today. He is the cutest, sweetest baby. He just turned 9 months.

Had a nice visit with granddaughter yesterday. Hubby was able to see her house for first time.....she is getting settled in. She had her office set up to start back to work this morning.

Need to get scootin.

Have a great Wednesday everyone


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Lynne..they are rather nice!!! Yep not cookies here. Shortbread biscuits in this part of the world......

Yes, car rental prices are a lot higher than usual, I think we need to expect that of a lot of things going forward.




Oh enjoy that hair salon today Robo.......how lovely!! And baby cuddles....even nicer! 

Petticoat tails is the easiest recipe you will ever read......honestly, simple and completely fail proof! 


From the good old Be-ro cook book. This is a little book that has at leas one edition coming out a couple of times a year. And generations have used it. I remember my grandmother having one. 

British measurements......

250g plain flour
75g caster sugar
175g  butter

Mix flour and sugar together, rub in butter, knead to form a smooth paste. 

Divide into two equal discs and roll out a circle to be about an inch thick. Mark out into 8 triangles and prick with a fork all over. 

Bake for 20-30 minutes, depending on your oven at 160C.....I think that`s around 325F. Sprinkle with caster sugar when cooling and cut into proper triangles from the markings. 

And that`s it......simple as anything!!


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Robo, Good Morning to you, and hope that coffee cup is full, and you are feeling better today.  

Changes in flights are annoying, but I can see some may not want to travel, and with all seats not available, changes in flights should be expected. I do like coming home on a Friday, as then I get two days to relax before the work routine resumes. And, since I am going before that October federal holiday, when I return to that work week, holiday short week will be the following Monday, so a nice way to get back into routine. I used to go the first 2 weeks in October, but since AP rates showed up for end of September, I am going to try it this year. Hoping less crowded, and get to enjoy AP month and maybe, if they do it this year, magical eating with 35 dollar full meal at many good restaurants. I did the meal at the restaurant in SF, and it was delicious and would definitely eat there again, with a special, even better.

Ooh, time getting close to lunchtime.  Yay!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh and Robo, I get to enjoy covering my white blonde hair later today too.  Was so happy to hear from the salon to say, appointments open.  I thought about letting my hair stop being colored, when my Dsis said let the white blonde grow out.  Looked in the mirror a few times, nope.  Appointment made, and so ready to be all blonde, and pampered some.


----------



## schumigirl

Enjoy that salon time too Lynne.......and yes, Magical Dining for some places works well. I know the floor manager at Ocean Prime isn’t a fan of It. Some places really don’t need that promotion.



Starting to think about making dinner now......and tried not to nibble on too much shortbread this afternoon


----------



## Sue M

Way behind again!  Happy Canada Day to everyone!   Sadly it’s a dull rainy one here. And different from other years of course with Covid. Everything canceled here in my province, British Columbia.  And my town also has Golden Spike Days around Canada Day, celebrating when the railway came in and we were the western terminus for the railway. Canceled too. There usually is lots going on down at the inlet. Bands, boat tours, beer garden, children’s activities and fireworks Celebrating both Canada Day and Golden Spike Days. And the very popular Firemans Pancake breakfast at the firehall. We look forward to going every year. It’s so well supported by the community.

We have been invited by our friends who we get our eggs from for a lunch bbq. Small get together outside, they have a large covered deck, will be needed today. Brother-in-law coming too. 

Yesterday was sad. I canceled my Aug flights To MCO. Just made it so final. Will have to think of something else local for August. Maybe drive up to Whistler for a few days. It’s only a 2 hr drive. Very scenic too.

But on an up note I booked PBH for my late Nov/Dec trip. Fingers crossed that travel opens up by then and I can go.

Will pop back tonight to try and catch up.


----------



## Lynne G

Hi Sue, sorry to hear you had to cancel your August trip. Seems the right thing to do, though.  And drive sounds nice to do instead.  
It will be Fall before ya know it, so woot!  Late November, early December trip. Sad about no events, but understandably so.  Enjoy that lunch, nice to be invited and family coming.  We have had a sunny and hot day, so far, so sending some sunny warmth your way.


----------



## keishashadow

Long day, bright spot was bucket of KFC chicken 

ENT put me on surgical schedule for the 20th, having a couple of different procedures at the same time, will be admitted for a night.  Telling myself, it’s a good thing, smile & be thankful. By tomorrow I may just buy into it 

He ‘might’ release me for air travel by 8/7 so keeping it on the books for now, will revisit it all a week out, considering FLs & SC’s numbers may be porchville

Robbie & Lynn - happy hair days. That should be a thing



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> @keishashadow I literally just received an email for both flights to and from Orlando in September
> 
> 
> We usually do an evening flight on the way home and we did but our arrival home was 23:15 now it’s 22:00 and we leave at 18:35 instead of 18:25
> 
> I’m good with it!!!!!
> 
> Just hope this stuff doesn’t go out of control and...........well I just don’t want to speak of it everyone knows what I’m talking about.


I got yet another one after 10PM last night for our Oct portion. Again, tried to stuff us on a connecting flight. Quickly switched it up via the email  now on earlier NS in afternoon.

Lynne - sounds like you got stuffed initially on a connection fight.  Hoping this is becoming the new SWA, rebook to connecting fights and by the time you do try to change them, all the other NS are booked


macraven said:


> Keisha, did you find the info on chalupas?
> This time I remembered to have them hold the sour cream on my order.
> Their sour cream is not to my taste.


Don’t think i’ve Had theirs but Wendys (for chili & baked taters) has A strange, watery consistency


macraven said:


> Filled up the tank today.
> Last time I got gas was March 6.
> That’s 6 days shy of 4 months I have gone on a tank of gas.
> But, I have not been out of the house much


That’s funny, lucky your battery wasn’t dead


schumigirl said:


> Yes, I haven`t found anything remotely like real butter shortbread in America....I can bring pre packaged, but nothing like home made for that!


It doesn’t exist.  Best i’ve Found is made by Keebler elves or girl scout trefoil cookie


schumigirl said:


> My description of that tea makes it sound not very nice.....but it is....I think .......it`s more smoky and citrusy and quite a light tea. There are some who descibe it as the platinum of teas. It`s nice but wouldn`t go that far. I don`t drink it every week, or even every month, but now and again. It`s quite piney in flavour but it`s a scent more than overpowering. Some say they taste paprika and whisky??? I never have.....maybe my tastes are dulled by wine.....lol.....


Sounds like a fancy wine’s description to me.  I was never a fan of green tea until I tried the pod in Universal hotels.  Most far too weak for me unless in a chinese restaurant


schumigirl said:


> Watched Dr Fauci speak last night. Have to say he didn`t instill a lot of confidence with his words about how he thought this was going to develop. i like that guy though, he certainly seems to know what he`s talking about. I think we need to have a chat about this September trip soon.


I find him calming and definitely respect what he says as to tone & strive to follow his advice. Reminds me of an old stockbroker commercial






[


Robo56 said:


> They finally changed out the power grids in our neighborhood a few months ago. My neighbor to left of us and our house share one grid (power box) not sure why and the rest of the houses in the neighborhood share a grid.


We still have that sort of set up in my neighborhood. Frustrating to see folks a block away with power when we are literally in the dark. 


Lynne G said:


> if they do it this year, magical eating with 35 dollar full meal at many good restaurants. I did the meal at the restaurant in SF, and it was delicious and would definitely eat there again, with a special, even better.


My only issue with the magical dining is that some of the venues cut back on regular menu last few years.


Sue M said:


> We have been invited by our friends who we get our eggs from for a lunch bbq. Small get together outside, they have a large covered deck, will be needed today. Brother-in-law coming too.
> 
> Yesterday was sad. I canceled my Aug flights To MCO. Just made it so final. Will have to think of something else local for August. Maybe drive up to Whistler for a few days. It’s only a 2 hr drive. Very scenic too.
> 
> But on an up note I booked PBH for my late Nov/Dec trip. Fingers crossed that travel opens up by then and I can go.


Aw, sorry to read.  Fingers crossed your winter trip is a ‘go’!  That BBQ sounds like just the think you need. 

Family asked what am I doing for 4th of July.  Code = what time do we come to eat?


----------



## Charade67

Quick hello post. I'm trying out the new MacBook. I'll be back later with a real post. I need to fix dinner first.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Long day, bright spot was bucket of KFC chicken
> 
> ENT put me on surgical schedule for the 20th, having a couple of different procedures at the same time, will be admitted for a night.  Telling myself, it’s a good thing, smile & be thankful. By tomorrow I may just buy into it
> 
> He ‘might’ release me for air travel by 8/7 so keeping it on the books for now, will revisit it all a week out, considering FLs & SC’s numbers may be porchville
> 
> Robbie & Lynn - happy hair days. That should be a thing
> 
> 
> I got yet another one after 10PM last night for our Oct portion. Again, tried to stuff us on a connecting flight. Quickly switched it up via the email  now on earlier NS in afternoon.
> 
> Lynne - sounds like you got stuffed initially on a connection fight.  Hoping this is becoming the new SWA, rebook to connecting fights and by the time you do try to change them, all the other NS are booked
> 
> Don’t think i’ve Had theirs but Wendys (for chili & baked taters) has A strange, watery consistency
> 
> That’s funny, lucky your battery wasn’t dead
> 
> It doesn’t exist.  Best i’ve Found is made by Keebler elves or girl scout trefoil cookie
> 
> Sounds like a fancy wine’s description to me.  I was never a fan of green tea until I tried the pod in Universal hotels.  Most far too weak for me unless in a chinese restaurant
> 
> I find him calming and definitely respect what he says as to tone & strive to follow his advice. Reminds me of an old stockbroker commercial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> We still have that sort of set up in my neighborhood. Frustrating to see folks a block away with power when we are literally in the dark.
> 
> My only issue with the magical dining is that some of the venues cut back on regular menu last few years.
> 
> Aw, sorry to read.  Fingers crossed your winter trip is a ‘go’!  That BBQ sounds like just the think you need.
> 
> Family asked what am I doing for 4th of July.  Code = what time do we come to eat?



Yep, like the commercial! 

He is very calming and I`d bet he`d have a lovely manner if he were your own doctor....I like him. 

Absolutely, positive thinking all the way......and yes, keep the booking  just in case. 

We decided last year to avoid Magical Dining for the nicer restaurants. It`s just too busy certainly at Ocean Prime we felt the service suffered. There`s very few places we would opt to have the MD menu, we prefer the regular menu`s usually. 

KFC! I can`t even remember the last time I had one of those......Boneless bucket for us....never had it in the States....it`s got to be better over there.....

Not a fan of green tea, but Chinese restaurants do a scented China tea we always enjoy....it doesn`t have a name as such but I wish we could buy it in stores, it really is lovely. tea, I`m not so good at describing .....wine, I could talk for hours about them....lol.....

Love the code for when do we come over......lol......






Almost bedtime here.......rewatching the Blacklist from the beginning. I used to detest watching James Spader till I saw him in this......loved him immediately. And I forget half the stories, so it`s like brand new. 

Tomorrow is grocery pick up again.......so far my order is showing as complete, no omissions. 

It`s still raining here....think it`s easing off slightly though. Have to say our grass has never looked greener for a long time with all the rain we`ve had this past month, and more to come next week I believe. 

But.....we have a lot to be thankful for......we keep telling ourselves that......


----------



## Lynne G

Pizza night or other, too hot to cook dinner, Charade. Though kids want pasta with meatballs.  Easy, so I am cooking.  Eh.  Sweet got a new Mac though.  Ours is a bit old, but kids like to play online with it, as big screen.


----------



## Charade67

I'm back. Nothing much to talk about today. We are thinking about starting to plan our Disney vacation for March. Hopefully we will be back to some sense of normalcy by then.



keishashadow said:


> Somebody told me if u have the Taco Bell app, a $5 chalupa box was free today. Will I loose my street cred if I admit I have no idea exactly what that is?


I vaguely remember a "drop the chalupa" ad from several years ago. 



macraven said:


> Filled up the tank today.
> Last time I got gas was March 6.
> That’s 6 days shy of 4 months I have gone on a tank of gas.
> But, I have not been out of the house much


Wow, I wish I could say that. I just filled up again last Thursday. 



schumigirl said:


> Oh thank goodness we don`t ever need regular pest controllers......we see maybe three or four spiders a year if we`re unlucky......usually regular size, but there`s always that one huge one that has no fear!!!! But, we don`t get the pests that you guys get over there.


Now I'm really jealous. I absolutely hate bugs. Out worst problem was ants. 



schumigirl said:


> The triangle shape shortbread is known as Petticoat Tails in Scotland....nice and soft, but still a bite. It is a little darker round the edges, that`s one of Tom`s favourite parts as he said it tastes almost caramel like......
> 
> Whatever it is, they really are delicious.......so soft and buttery!!!! Very buttery. I make these when we have friends over for afternoon tea too, I just make them a little daintier, more like bites.


Those look really good. 



Robo56 said:


> I can’t believe she actually thought she was not going to get caught. It will be a nightmare when she realizes if she gets booted that she will not be accepted by any other reputable University. So sad.


Dh heard today that she has filed an appeal. Good luck with that. She also asked him if there was anything she could do to pass the class. 



Robo56 said:


> Have hair appointment this morning. Will be nice to get my gray streak covered.......I keep saying I’am going to just go gray.....then I change my mind.


I thought about using the quarantine to let my gray grow out, but then I chickened out.



Sue M said:


> Yesterday was sad. I canceled my Aug flights To MCO. Just made it so final. Will have to think of something else local for August. Maybe drive up to Whistler for a few days. It’s only a 2 hr drive. Very scenic too.
> 
> But on an up note I booked PBH for my late Nov/Dec trip. Fingers crossed that travel opens up by then and I can go.


 What a bummer. I hope you are able to get your fall trip in. 



keishashadow said:


> ENT put me on surgical schedule for the 20th, having a couple of different procedures at the same time, will be admitted for a night. Telling myself, it’s a good thing, smile & be thankful. By tomorrow I may just buy into it


Surgery is never fun, but I guess it will be a relief to get it over with. 

No plans for the rest of the evening, although someone mentioned ice cream.


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening all!  

Can’t tell you how many times I have started to write a post but get sidetracked and just don’t get to finish it....then BOOM!  3 more pages are there and I can‘t keep up!

So we went to Chili’s today for our 11th anniversary with the kids.  If we are dining in we go early so there are a lot less people there.

Not much new to report here.  We went to our place in the Poconos this past weekend and had a great time.  We went early to the beach, Hope’s first time, and the kids loved it.  And everyone was really keeping their distance so that was good.  I have a few pics I will try and post later...I’m having trouble with them because they are posting sideways.

On the verge of cancelling our summer trip to FL.  Not surprising, but since we have the timeshare and are driving, I only have to switch the week to no big deal.

Hope everyone is well And staying safe!


----------



## buckeev

Sorry......So far behind!
Mac...Sorry to read about your family member...Sincere condolences to y'all. 

Charade glad to hear the Old Man's doing better! Keep him watered and fed!

Hope y'all are doin' "OK-ish" in these wacky times!


----------



## macraven

Thank you buckeev, nice to hear from you.

How have you been?
Are you still working or has business slacked off?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Hey Homies.....


----------



## macraven

You doing good?
Hope so

Looks like we have the night shift here.
Well.... I’m on eastern time but you and buckeev, it’s still early for you.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Yup I’m actually stuck in Denver for the night, well actually Brighton Co


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Pizza night or other, too hot to cook dinner, Charade. Though kids want pasta with meatballs.  Easy, so I am cooking.  Eh.  Sweet got a new Mac though.  Ours is a bit old, but kids like to play online with it, as big screen.




We love spaghetti and meatballs......I`m always amazed more folks don`t make their own meatballs over here........so easy and so much tastier than store bought, and can`t go wrong with pizza either!!! 






Charade67 said:


> I'm back. Nothing much to talk about today. We are thinking about starting to plan our Disney vacation for March. Hopefully we will be back to some sense of normalcy by then.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm really jealous. I absolutely hate bugs. Out worst problem was ants.
> 
> Those look really good.
> 
> No plans for the rest of the evening, although someone mentioned ice cream.




Happy to hear you`re starting to plan your Disney trip......it`s always good to have one in the bag.......

We do have things like ants, but not the nasty ones some of you guys get over there. Thankfully we`ve never been bothered with them. Oh shortbread with whatever name is one of the nicest things to have with a cup of tea. Buttery. 

Ice cream sounds good too. Hope your DH is continuing to feel better. 






KStarfish82 said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Can’t tell you how many times I have started to write a post but get sidetracked and just don’t get to finish it....then BOOM!  3 more pages are there and I can‘t keep up!
> 
> So we went to Chili’s today for our 11th anniversary with the kids.  If we are dining in we go early so there are a lot less people there.
> 
> Not much new to report here.  We went to our place in the Poconos this past weekend and had a great time.  We went early to the beach, Hope’s first time, and the kids loved it.  And everyone was really keeping their distance so that was good.  I have a few pics I will try and post later...I’m having trouble with them because they are posting sideways.
> 
> On the verge of cancelling our summer trip to FL.  Not surprising, but since we have the timeshare and are driving, I only have to switch the week to no big deal.
> 
> Hope everyone is well And staying safe!




Happy 11th wedding anniversary.......and glad you had a nice time at the beach, kids do love water! 






buckeev said:


> Sorry......So far behind!
> Mac...Sorry to read about your family member...Sincere condolences to y'all.
> 
> Charade glad to hear the Old Man's doing better! Keep him watered and fed!
> 
> Hope y'all are doin' "OK-ish" in these wacky times!




Good to see you too buckeev.....always nice when you pop in!! 

And hope you are all doing good too....yep, wacky times indeed!!!! Now i`m thinking of Wacky Races!!!! 






I cannot believe it`s still raining here.......ironinc thing is no doubt we`ll have a garden hosepipe ban later in the summer!! 

Breakfast was nice......dull, but nice this morning. But, another exciting Thursday picking up groceries!!! Woohoo......got my email through and got everything on the list I ordered. Usually there`s a couple of things missing but.....not today! 

Doubt we`ll be walking anywhere today, maybe this afternoon if it brightens up. Will pop in to check on my friend who lost her dog on the way home from picking up groceries, we kind of almost pass her home on the way back. 

Still need to find out about my salon.....called the number yesterday and there`s now no outgoing message, so maybe they just haven`t updated it yet......being hopeful here!!! 































Love this one below.....I used to have a similar image in a frame in my office years ago..........




















Have a fabulous Thursday.....................​


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> Thank you buckeev, nice to hear from you.
> 
> How have you been?
> Are you still working or has business slacked off?


 We're pretty busy now but if they cancel school again, we'll likely go through all of this again. 90% of what we've done in the last two months has been masks! Very low %, but it pays (most of) the bills!


----------



## keishashadow

Thankful Thursday 

take a beat & reflect on something (other than that we all hold dear such as family, health, wealth)

Dig deep & share something, anything. I’ll go first:

garden tomatoes

The first Tiny little green one finally showed Up on my plant.  Whole garden should start to take off, will creep into 90 degree range & last till end of next week. One day may flirt with 100, unusual for us to have that many consecutive days of extreme heat


Charade67 said:


> Dh heard today that she has filed an appeal. Good luck with that. She also asked him if there was anything she could do to pass the class.


Whaaaaat ? 


schumigirl said:


> We love spaghetti and meatballs......I`m always amazed more folks don`t make their own meatballs over here........so easy and so much tastier than store bought, and can`t go wrong with pizza either!!!


There is no comparison  would just as soon just make meat sauce. Don’t do commercially prepared sauce either, nearly as quick to make it and so much tastier


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Well, double yay!  A Kfish post and a Buckeev post.  Nice to get away to the mountains, Kfish, and happy anniversary, sweet you could enjoy a meal out with the kids.  Buckeev, glad to hear you are okay, and yep, masks around here are mandatory.  New normal for some time, unfortunately.  But being healthy is so important. 

Yes!  Gloriously all blonde now, and she laughed, as my hair is the longest it’s been in some time, and she knew not to bring out the scissors.  Yep, sporting a nice long pony tail, braided, by little one today.  My salon was perfect in trying to be safe for all.  And I felt safe enough I made my next appointment.  I used hand sanitizer on way in and way out.  They had a big bottle of it by the door.  And it was warm enough, the door was open, so no door to open.  Schumi, I hope you hear from your salon soon.

Ah, not a night owl, and I am on the US East Coast, yep, early bird. Late for me, but so happy to lounge around and be thirsty for tea this morning.  Having Thursday off is so nice.  Shower was long and refreshing, made eggs and home fries, as kids did some grocery shopping for me yesterday. 

Yes, I always make my own meatballs. I like knowing what is in them. Sometimes they are larger than other times. Depends on my need for speed. Was delicious, and while I do make my own red sauce, I do buy, and add to, as speed in meals during the work week is appreciated. Dinner tonight? Who knows.

So, welcome to the second day of June, and



And yes! 
 

Ooh, the time to get moving and make more tea.  Thankfully, it’s Thursday, and yes, weather lady again said hot day.  Time for sun glasses .


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Thankful Thursday
> 
> take a beat & reflect on something (other than that we all hold dear such as family, health, wealth)
> 
> Dig deep & share something, anything. I’ll go first:
> 
> garden tomatoes
> 
> The first Tiny little green one finally showed Up on my plant.  Whole garden should start to take off, will creep into 90 degree range & last till end of next week. One day may flirt with 100, unusual for us to have that many consecutive days of extreme heat
> 
> Whaaaaat ?
> 
> There is no comparison  would just as soon just make meat sauce. Don’t do commercially prepared sauce either, nearly as quick to make it and so much tastier



Yep, I make everything from scratch...mostly. Can`t make my own passatta, but most everything else is fresh. I keep a well stocked fridge and freezers are always topped up....no excuse to not cook. 

Oh nice share.....love home grown tomatoes....my dad was always proud of his. 

Let`s see......I am thankful for my garden in general.....love spending time in it and just chilling. 

And, yes,  those eight giant shrimp that I`m going to enjoy all to myself tonight...... 






Sun has come out......it`s a little warmer than this morning......may head outside with a cup of tea soon.


----------



## Charade67

Quick lunchtime post. Not much going on here today.


KStarfish82 said:


> So we went to Chili’s today for our 11th anniversary with the kids. If we are dining in we go early so there are a lot less people there.


Happy anniversary!!



schumigirl said:


> Happy to hear you`re starting to plan your Disney trip......it`s always good to have one in the bag......


we were there for MK’s 25th anniversary, so we feel we should be there for the 50th. I wish we could go in October 2021, but that can’t happen. 



schumigirl said:


> Yep, I make everything from scratch...mostly. Can`t make my own passatta, but most everything else is fresh. I keep a well stocked fridge and freezers are always topped up....no excuse to not cook.


We are such opposites here. I hate to cook and will use as many shortcuts as I can. Except for desserts. I love making desserts. I just hate cooking main meals.

 Now y’all have me craving spaghetti and meatballs. Tonight’s dinner will probably be ham, Mac & cheese, and some sort of green vegetable.


----------



## Lynne G

No ham in our home most of the time.  Chicken nuggets for lunch.  Easy, abd ice cream cones for dessert.  Was hot out.  Did some more grocery shopping at one of the big box stores.  No brand of hotdogs I wanted there, so will look at another place.  Just chilling, hearing neighbors mowing grass.  Yeah, some rain, then oh so hot, and our grass grows fast.

Hot enough, will ask DH to light the grill. Picked up some good looking steaks, so I am guessing dinner entree is pretty much decided. Pizza or Chinese will be our Friday dinner tomorrow. Guess that is what I am thinking.

Serene summer afternoon. Ah, watching some English football, puzzling, and enjoying a cup of tea. So perfect, and just heard the AC on, ah yes, perfect.

Hey, DisneyLife, hope you got home today. Stinks you were stuck in the middle of the Country last night. Guessing you had a cancelled or missed travel home? Or was unexpected lay over going? With way, safe travels my friend.

Charade, hope your new Mac is working great.  Once we got ours, no much Microsoft in our home now.  Older one likes his XBox.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Let`s see......I am thankful for my garden in general.....love spending time in it and just chilling.
> 
> And, yes, those eight giant shrimp that I`m going to enjoy all to myself tonight......


Both stellar choices. I’m reverting to its 90, stove will be untouched.  Well did make bacon when jr breezed by at 11 am

tomorrow, up with birds for road trip here to poke around with oldest DS family.  I’m mentally drooling over that yummy Amish food I hope is in abundance. Taking the truck JIK something large calls to me

https://rogersohio.com/


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Keisha.  Yep, we live about an hour and a half drive from PA Amish.  Older one is fond of their egg potato salad.  We can get it at an Amish market less than an hour drive from home.  Where I get my eggs, and sausage that older one likes.

Steak on the grill was very tasty. Added some peppers and onions, and tossed on a tortilla. Added cheese, and dinner served. Full, and relaxing with some tea now.

Went to the mall, just before dinner, as had to pay my bill. We started to walk around after I paid it, and left not much after one level, as way too crowded. At least I got done what I had to. I guess with the stores opening this week, free AC and out of the house was on way too many minds this Thursday evening. Not at the grocery or big box store today, thankfully.

Yay! No alarm needs to be set tonight. Yeah, my head will most likely get me up around the time the alarm would sound. Difference is, like this morning, no need to be moving fast.

Terrific Thursday to all the homies.  It’s hot out, so throw back the beverage of your choice.  Keep hydrated in this Summer heat.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Wonderful Thursday!!!

Got home and lawn was just getting finished up!!

Wife even said she set the timer up on the sprinkler system since it will turn into a madhouse fireworks show around here starting tomorrow.......

I will end up spending a little on some for my boys....

The last few years though I just like sitting back and watching all the others.....

I’ve thought more than once how many tens of thousands of dollars are spent just on a one or two block radius of me on fireworks...

I will still have a smoker and grill and all the fixins like I always do, I have 8 slabs of ribs that will go in the smoker and 12 ny strips and 20 burgers and 20 hotdogs wife will be making her magic snicker salad for dessert and plenty of other sides and PLENTY of things to wet your whistle.......

So if your in the area stop on by we got plenty!!!

See ya later homies!


----------



## macraven

I’ll only come if you have potato salad....jk
It’s the ribs that I want..


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> I’ll only come if you have potato salad....jk
> It’s the ribs that I want..



Lol actually we’ll have 2 different kinds if potato salad the regular stuff and the loaded stuff it comes in big tubs from Sam’s club


----------



## keishashadow

Bought the pooch a thunder vest. Supposed to help with the Firework induced anxiety. Never an issue in the past with him, but it’s now off & on all night long, for months. 

It’s  not dry here, yet, but have big meadow in the middle of nearby woods.  Yep, clueless people light them off there. I’m told carloads of people are pulling up pre dusk at small playground/ball field two blocks away.  Then, they walk into the woods to reach the field & to set up for the night.  No idea if police have been informed or not, that’s the township’s coverage age, who rely on state police after 5 pm. Going to guess it’s considered a low priority for them.

So, we’ve got: trespassing on private property, disregarding brush fire concerns & somehow blithely ignorning the natural gas wells located there.  I’d deem it natural selectionbut it’s a little too close to my house for comfort. Already had one brush fire last year that I could see from my house before the local fire department managed to extinguish it.  Smell was awful for days.

.  





Lynne G said:


> Yep, we live about an hour and a half drive from PA Amish. Older one is fond of their egg potato salad. We can get it at an Amish market less than an hour drive from home. Where I get my eggs, and sausage that older one likes.


That is a great dish!  I hadn’t realized that Ohio has a enclave that’s far closer to us than the big one in our own state.  We have a few small areas under an hour north east of here but they are very reclusive, no commerce.  

 Figure no traffic, little over an hour’s drive...well, if we don’t get stuck behind any buggies.  Hoping to find a nice country ham, the kind u have to soak pre cooking.  They are nearly impossible to get in our area under best circumstances.

Hope all have a lovely weekend.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

keishashadow said:


> Bought the pooch a thunder vest. Supposed to help with the Firework induced anxiety. Never an issue in the past with him, but it’s now off & on all night long, for months.
> 
> It’s  not dry here, yet, but have big meadow in the middle of nearby woods.  Yep, clueless people light them off there. I’m told carloads of people are pulling up pre dusk at small playground/ball field two blocks away.  Then, they walk into the woods to reach the field & to set up for the night.  No idea if police have been informed or not, that’s the township’s coverage age, who rely on state police after 5 pm. Going to guess it’s considered a low priority for them.
> 
> So, we’ve got: trespassing on private property, disregarding brush fire concerns & somehow blithely ignorning the natural gas wells located there.  I’d deem it natural selectionbut it’s a little too close to my house for comfort. Already had one brush fire last year that I could see from my house before the local fire department managed to extinguish it.  Smell was awful for days.
> 
> .
> That is a great dish!  I hadn’t realized that Ohio has a enclave that’s far closer to us than the big one in our own state.  We have a few small areas under an hour north east of here but they are very reclusive, no commerce.
> 
> Figure no traffic, little over an hour’s drive...well, if we don’t get stuck behind any buggies.  Hoping to find a nice country ham, the kind u have to soak pre cooking.  They are nearly impossible to get in our area under best circumstances.
> 
> Hope all have a lovely weekend.



Our labs are getting older now 11 and 9 and they seem to be getting more sensitive also during this period, funny thing is they are Champion hunting dogs, although I haven’t had them out in 2 years now, neither one of them would even blink while hunting....


----------



## Charade67

Took a nap when I got home from work today, so I guess now I will be a night owl.



In 12 hours I will be getting my hair cut. It really needs it. 

We skipped the ham tonight and went out for Blaze pizza instead. I like going there because I can get something different. When we share a pizza it is always just pepperoni because that is all B will eat. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, hope your new Mac is working great. Once we got ours, no much Microsoft in our home now. Older one likes his XBox.


So far I have just used it to pay bills. Later today we are going to go buy a mouse for it. I hate track pads. I also have to keep reminding myself that a Macbook is not an iPad. I can't keep touching the screen and expect things to happen.



keishashadow said:


> tomorrow, up with birds for road trip here to poke around with oldest DS family. I’m mentally drooling over that yummy Amish food I hope is in abundance. Taking the truck JIK something large calls to me


A road trip sounds like fun. I have never eaten Amish food. 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> wife will be making her magic snicker salad for dessert


Sounds interesting. Can you share the recipe?

Tonight we spent over 2 hours working on our puzzle. So fat we have worked on it for 12 and a half hours and maybe have a fourth of it complete. I have decided that once it is finished it will be glued and framed.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> we were there for MK’s 25th anniversary, so we feel we should be there for the 50th. I wish we could go in October 2021, but that can’t happen.
> 
> We are such opposites here. I hate to cook and will use as many shortcuts as I can. Except for desserts. I love making desserts. I just hate cooking main meals.
> 
> Now y’all have me craving spaghetti and meatballs. Tonight’s dinner will probably be ham, Mac & cheese, and some sort of green vegetable.





It`s funny we all have our preferences. There are some desserts I make and enjoy them, but I much prefer cooking meals and making up appetisers. Savoury has always been a preference. I am not the best baker, everything turns out fine, but so many of my friends are fabulous bakers.....let them that do it best do it....

I am however making a caramel apple crumble tonight, I like doing that, but that`s so easy. One of the desserts I`ve tried that didn`t turn out the best, was making profiteroles from scratch to make a Croquembouche....very time consuming and looks so good! But my choux pastry was a little....not quite right!! It was eaten but I did get teased a lot about that one! I`ll stick to ice creams, pies and cheesecakes!

A trip will still be nice to plan whenever it happens. Hope you enjoyed that mac n cheese.






keishashadow said:


> Both stellar choices. I’m reverting to its 90, stove will be untouched.  Well did make bacon when jr breezed by at 11 am
> 
> tomorrow, up with birds for road trip here to poke around with oldest DS family.  I’m mentally drooling over that yummy Amish food I hope is in abundance. Taking the truck JIK something large calls to me
> 
> https://rogersohio.com/




The only 90`s we`ll have here is the amount of rainy days!!!! 

That looks like a lot of fun to visit! And Amish food too......sounds a lovely way to spend the day, make sure you buy something nice!!!







Lynne G said:


> Safe travels Keisha.  Yep, we live about an hour and a half drive from PA Amish.  Older one is fond of their egg potato salad.  We can get it at an Amish market less than an hour drive from home.  Where I get my eggs, and sausage that older one likes.
> 
> Steak on the grill was very tasty. Added some peppers and onions, and tossed on a tortilla. Added cheese, and dinner served. Full, and relaxing with some tea now.
> 
> Went to the mall, just before dinner, as had to pay my bill. We started to walk around after I paid it, and left not much after one level, as way too crowded. At least I got done what I had to. I guess with the stores opening this week, free AC and out of the house was on way too many minds this Thursday evening. Not at the grocery or big box store today, thankfully.
> 
> Yay! No alarm needs to be set tonight. Yeah, my head will most likely get me up around the time the alarm would sound. Difference is, like this morning, no need to be moving fast.
> 
> Terrific Thursday to all the homies.  It’s hot out, so throw back the beverage of your choice.  Keep hydrated in this Summer heat.





I`m exactly the same Lynne.....no alarm needed usually! Enjoy that special long weekend, glad you have some lovely weather too. It`ll be just take out for us Saturday night as we can`t have the party we were hoping to have.....it`ll keep! 

Food sounds so good........







keishashadow said:


> Bought the pooch a thunder vest. Supposed to help with the Firework induced anxiety. Never an issue in the past with him, but it’s now off & on all night long, for months.
> 
> It’s  not dry here, yet, but have big meadow in the middle of nearby woods.  Yep, clueless people light them off there. I’m told carloads of people are pulling up pre dusk at small playground/ball field two blocks away.  Then, they walk into the woods to reach the field & to set up for the night.  No idea if police have been informed or not, that’s the township’s coverage age, who rely on state police after 5 pm. Going to guess it’s considered a low priority for them.
> 
> So, we’ve got: trespassing on private property, disregarding brush fire concerns & somehow blithely ignorning the natural gas wells located there.  I’d deem it natural selectionbut it’s a little too close to my house for comfort. Already had one brush fire last year that I could see from my house before the local fire department managed to extinguish it.  Smell was awful for days.
> 
> .
> That is a great dish!  I hadn’t realized that Ohio has a enclave that’s far closer to us than the big one in our own state.  We have a few small areas under an hour north east of here but they are very reclusive, no commerce.
> 
> Figure no traffic, little over an hour’s drive...well, if we don’t get stuck behind any buggies.  Hoping to find a nice country ham, the kind u have to soak pre cooking.  They are nearly impossible to get in our area under best circumstances.
> 
> Hope all have a lovely weekend.




Yep, some animals have a terrible time with fireworks.....same with some folks with PTSD too. I hate hearing them, pretty as they are, thankfully we don`t have them this weekend. But, there`s always one. Not so much where we are now, but in the place we used to live it was competition city to see who could have the loudest and longest displays from certain families. Downtown Beirut would have been a more peaceful place! 

Yes, the Darwin award people seem to be out in force at certain times of the year......hope there`s no damage around you. 

Love those hams!! We can order them from our butcher and always a popular choice when I do one!! 

I want to visit Keisha this July 4th ......food is always outstanding and plentiful!!!!! Have fun today and a lovely weekend 





Yep, it is still raining here this morning......doubt it`ll stop anytime soon. No high temps here this weekend! 

Today, got some laundry to do, and not much else! Housework is all done and sadly guest rooms will remain empty as no July 4th party with friends is going ahead now! Such a shame as we were all looking forward to it. So much opening up over here this weekend and the worry is some pubs will be overwhelmed by folks rushing to go for the first time in months. 

Our local ones are opening for limited hours, but we are quite a small place......towns and cities will be different. We`re in no rush to go to the pub. Maybe in a few weeks we`ll go back for a meal.....during the week when its quieter as many are back at work now. 

Chicken curry has been requested tonight.....will make a madras style, I do have a couple of  jars of lime pickle tucked away somewhere and plain old rice I think. 

Lunch is turkey sandwiches.....simple but so good! 

Bacon up soon.................





















































Happy Friday.........​


----------



## schumigirl

NOT going to be me........

Finally the salon is answering the phone.....

and I have my hair appointment on Monday morning....first one of the day  

Cannot wait for this!! May hair is far too long and not sure hwat`s happened to the roots........


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Going to have to play catch up this where, but everyone have a safe and happy Fourth of July


----------



## Lynne G

Big Woot!  Schumi will be blonde again in Monday!  Yay, for getting an appointment so close now.  It did feel good.  And while all agreed my white blonde looked like it blended well, even little one said, after I came home from the salon, mom it looks great.  So, I know you will hear that too, Schumi.  And I had to post, bacon was mentioned. LoL 

Very sunny start to the day. Nice, long shower, as felt so hot yesterday. Well, today, high is 95, and weather lady said will be the hottest feeling day we have had this year. And with that high humidity, high temp, you get those chances of rain later in the day. And ooh, Dsis asked me to come up today, to help her get ready for our small family to enjoy the 4th at her house. You can bet, pool time will surely be done, as we make food for Saturday.

So,



Time for a tea pot refill. Fabulous Friday, homies.

And yeah Charade, still working on my puzzle too.  Harder one.


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family  








schumigirl said:


> Oh enjoy that hair salon today Robo.......how lovely!! And baby cuddles....even nicer!



Thank you, I have happy hair......no gray. I enjoyed my time with sweet great nephew. He is such a happy baby.



schumigirl said:


> Petticoat tails is the easiest recipe you will ever read......honestly, simple and completely fail proof!



Thank you for sharing the recipe.....I’am looking forward to to trying it. They look delicious.




Lynne G said:


> Ooh and Robo, I get to enjoy covering my white blonde hair later today too. Was so happy to hear from the salon to say, appointments open.



Great to hear you were able to get an appointment.




schumigirl said:


> . I know the floor manager at Ocean Prime isn’t a fan of It. Some places really don’t need that promotion.



I took my sister last September to Ocean Prime expecting to have a nice quiet dinner when I was in town for HHN. I didn’t understand what was going on as the place was packed with people. It was during the week also. Then when the waiter arrived we were given the promotion menu and no other menu was offered. It was pretty loud. Service was good, food was delicious and my sister loved the berries and bubbles drink.



Sue M said:


> Yesterday was sad. I canceled my Aug flights To MCO. Just made it so final. Will have to think of something else local for August. Maybe drive up to Whistler for a few days. It’s only a 2 hr drive. Very scenic too.



Sorry to hear that Sue, but good news on getting your ressie for PBH.



keishashadow said:


> Robbie & Lynn - happy hair days. That should be a thing



Yes, that is a good phrase to use......LOL...the girls at the salon say they have seen some pretty bad pandemic hair. After some color, cut and styling happy hair it is.




keishashadow said:


> We still have that sort of set up in my neighborhood. Frustrating to see folks a block away with power when we are literally in the dark.



We also thought it was odd the people across the street would have lights on before us now we know why.




Charade67 said:


> Dh heard today that she has filed an appeal. Good luck with that. She also asked him if there was anything she could do to pass the class.



Unbelievable.......not surprised though........I remember the ones who would goof off during the semester then at the very end beg the professor to let them make up papers to pass the class.



Charade67 said:


> I thought about using the quarantine to let my gray grow out, but then I chickened out.



I did to, but not ready to go totally gray yet I guess.




schumigirl said:


> Happy 11th wedding anniversary.......and glad you had a nice time at the beach, kids do love water!



Happy Anniversary






keishashadow said:


> Dig deep & share something, anything. I’ll go first:
> 
> garden tomatoes



Just being outside in the sunshine listening to the birds sing.




keishashadow said:


> There is no comparison would just as soon just make meat sauce. Don’t do commercially prepared sauce either, nearly as quick to make it and so much tastier



I made homemade gravy yesterday, meatballs and a pan of lasagna.
Called son to come over and pick some up for their dinner and had him drop some off to granddaughter.

Homemade is always better for sure.




keishashadow said:


> tomorrow, up with birds for road trip here to poke around with oldest DS family. I’m mentally drooling over that yummy Amish food I hope is in abundance. Taking the truck JIK



Have fun......we have a good Amish restaurant that’s about an hours drive from here. They also have a quilt auction once a year that is slammed with people. The quilts are gorgeous.




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I have 8 slabs of ribs that will go in the smoker and 12 ny strips and 20 burgers and 20 hotdogs wife will be making her magic snicker salad for dessert and plenty of other sides and PLENTY of things to wet your whistle.....



Wow......now that’s a meat lovers spread for sure. Sounds delicious.




schumigirl said:


> and I have my hair appointment on Monday morning....first one of the day



Good for you.....now as Keisha would say.....you will have happy hair.


Have a wonderful Friday Sans family.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Here is what I am told @Charade67 !!!

6 apples cored and chopped, usually Granny Smith

6 snickers chopped up

1 5oz box instant vanilla pudding mix

1/2 cup milk, my wife uses whole milk

1 container of cool whipp about 12 oz

1/2 cup caramel sauce

Sometimes she’ll add a cup of small marshmallows also but not always

Whisk up milk and pudding in a decent size bowl, then fold in cool whipp

Then apple’s and snickers and optional marshmallows

Then drizzle caramel sauce

Then store in the fridge or try not to eat it all before it gets into the fridge!


----------



## macraven

Recipe looks easy enough to try


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, for Robo too!  Salon, happy hair, yes!  So nice you also got to enjoy time with your great nephew.  Sweet babies, when they are so pleasant. Nice you made delicious food to share too.  Yeah, it is not like I cannot cook, it just is speed on week days.  But pasta and red sauce is easy to make, so we always have some version of pasta, with or without red sauce during the week.  

And Charade, we have a Snap pizza place that we like to go to when everyone wants something I don’t like on their pizza.  I can tolerate the pizza they call green goddess.  I usually steal a piece, and share my plain one.  Fast pizza, and brought right to your car.  That may be our dinner tonught, maybe nit.  If we happen to be at my Dsis’s place, we may get a pizza from her pizza place, as it’s very good.  They only do large, so we get half plain, half meatball. If older one comes with me today, then there may only be a slice or two left over.  Any left over, do not last long.  One if the few foods we do a doggie bag.  Most other take out, left over, goes in the trash, as I know no one will eat it.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I slept in late because I had crazy dreams that kept waking me up all night. 
Today is haircut day and then a little shopping. 



schumigirl said:


> I am however making a caramel apple crumble tonight, I like doing that, but that`s so easy. One of the desserts I`ve tried that didn`t turn out the best, was making profiteroles from scratch to make a Croquembouche....very time consuming and looks so good! But my choux pastry was a little....not quite right!! It was eaten but I did get teased a lot about that one! I`ll stick to ice creams, pies and cheesecakes!


I had to google all of those except the caramel apple crumble. I don't think I will be attempting any of those pastries. 



Robo56 said:


> Yes, that is a good phrase to use......LOL...the girls at the salon say they have seen some pretty bad pandemic hair. After some color, cut and styling happy hair it is.


I have seen so many videos of women trying to cut/color/bleach  their own hair. Most have disastrous results. I can color my own gray hair, but I would never attempt to completely change the color myself.  B wants to try red hair, but doesn't want it to be permanent. I'm going to ask my stylist about that today. 



Lynne G said:


> And Charade, we have a Snap pizza place that we like to go to when everyone wants something I don’t like on their pizza. I can tolerate the pizza they call green goddess.


Is that a veggie pizza? Last night my pizza was white sauce with pesto, ham, mushrooms, spinach, basil, and artichokes. 

DLPN - That recipe looks good. I will have to give it a try. 

Speaking of food, I learned that there is a new restaurant in town that will be serving Cuban food. We will have to go there sometime. That's one of the things I miss from Miami.


----------



## Lynne G

Yum, DisneyLife, will have to try that recipe too.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne......Glad you’re happy with your hair.....I can’t wait!! And yes, always welcome for bacon......


Robo........I’m sorry Ocean Prime wasn’t the usual standard we’ve had over the years. But, Magical Dining does have a negative impact on some restaurants......they just don’t need it.

Happy hair.......yes indeed......my hair will be happy come Monday......me too!! I let it dry completely naturally a few weeks ago......no hairdryer or straighteners........Kyle took one look at me when he came out of the office for lunch and looked rather alarmed and asked me if I felt ok.......lol.......it was a bit wild!!

Have a great weekend Robo.......



Charade........profiteroles are supposed to be really easy......I didn’t find them so......that type of pastry has always eluded me slightly.....and why Tom never gets homemade chocolate eclairs......but Croquembouche once you have the pastry mastered is easy to make up......but looks amazing!!!

Happy new hair to you too today.....and nice find on the Cuban place......




Still finishing off the curry, making chocolate ice cream for Kyle, brought washing in before the rain came bouncing down and trying to answer 3 people’s txts all at the one time........I know us women can multi task.......but........heck!!

The washing dried as it has been blowing a hoolie all afternoon......rain was supposed to be appear earlier, but took a chance......All of a sudden I saw Tom sprint.....yes sprint last me to head out to bring the washing in.......glad to say it was all dry.

Curry smells gorgeous!!!

Planning to watch the story of Jeffrey Epstein on Netflix tonight.......should be interesting!!

Glass of wine poured......all is well.........


Hey mac........


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Hey everyone magnificent weather here, hot and that’s just how I like it, a dip in the pool is coming right up!

Grilled pork chops and pineapple for lunch, with you guessed it broccoli, we love broccoli! Lemonade all the way around!!

Did a real nice wash up on my wife’s primary vehicle this morning, it’s black so everyone knows how hard it is to keep them clean only going through the wash, and we only use touch less washes. I set the horn a honking like crazy as I had grabbed the wrong key fob for it as we have more than one of that brand........lol......neighbors were looking like crazy at me at 7:45 this morning, some giving an extra look as I was only in my shorts and ready to wash and hopefully get a little sun as I have a wonderful tank top tan currently.....

Ribs have all had the membranes removed and rubbed with seasoning and wrapped in foil everything else is coming along great also.

I wouldn’t ever have any interest to watch anything to do with that disgrace epstein, I’m not even going to capitalize the name.

Well some more lemonade coming right up...

Got a buddy that is coming by with some Port wine and some cigars, always a great time!!!

Later Homies!!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

It’s summer enjoy the heat!!!


----------



## macraven

DisneyLife
My turn for you to come wash my car

do not forget the ribs....
Just saying....


----------



## schumigirl

​Dinner all behind us now......everything clean, tidy and ironing all done, just the way I like it.....no housework over the weekend......curry was delicious and Kyle loved the ice cream I made for him......used a dark chocolate he loves.......

Settling down with a bottle of wine and the Epstein documentary.....should be a fascinating story of true crime and how they got him. Evil personified, but with his partner in crime now in custody, hopefully the victims who don`t want to be silenced will have their say and their day in court to see justice of some kind lent out. Seems I`m late to the party watching this, so many have already seen it.

Can`t believe our government is allowing pubs to open at 6am tomorrow morning.....crazy! Hairdressers I could understand as they are going to be so busy......I think some salons are even going to be opening Sundays which is quite unusual here. 

Hope Keisha is having a lovely day today travelling with her family.....and hope she gets her ham!!! I think the closest we`ll get to trying Amish food is Yoders in Sarasota, that`s supposed to be so good. 

Two nights in a row we`ve had birds fly straight into one of our windows at the back of the house......you just hear a thump.....and you can make out wing and beak marks....lol.....poor little things. They have flown away last two nights, but we have went out to see some dead ones. They see the reflections of the trees on the windows we think......at this time most of the light is reflecting on the back. We have a lot of large windows at the back of the house.

Time for wine........


----------



## macraven

Where is your glass of wine?
I only see my glass in the picture.


----------



## Charade67

Right now my favorite person in the world is the one who invented central air conditioning. It's around 93 today, so I am staying inside. 

Very happy to get a haircut today. He went a little shorter than I wanted, but ti will grow quickly.  The amount of hair he swept from the floor was about the size of a toy poodle.

Did a little shopping today. Noting exciting. I got a computer mouse, and a hand soap dispenser. I bought a large bottle of soap back when everyone was panic buying and realized that I have nothing to put it in. 

Now I'm being lazy until supper time. I guess tonight we will have the ham and mac and cheese we didn't have last night. No plans at all for tomorrow.


----------



## mckennarose

Hi all,

Been going through it here, but hopefully coming out the other side.  So I haven't been posting.

All the talk of good food and good wine makes me happy.  Someone bring me that port that was mentioned please.  I have a few racks of ribs ready for the smoker for tomorrow, and chicken which I think I will jerk spice.  Some family is coming over so it will be a quiet get together. 

We got the news that people from PA now have to mandatory quarantine for 14 days if returning from several states.  Our list is close to that of NY, NJ and CT, but they have 16 states and we have 13.  I expect that to change.  On top of that hubby got notice from his company that they are expecting people to quarantine from those 16 states too, without pay.  His company is based in NY, so no surprise there.  So any thought of traveling to Florida is out the window for us for the Fall.  Keisha and Lynne, will it affect your travel plans in the next few months?

Big thunder storm rolling in so I'm off to put the umbrellas down on the deck.

I'll leave you with these.....









Anyone remember Night of the Comet?


----------



## macraven

It’s hot all over for most everyone!
Has to be difficult for those that do not have ac

If you don’t have central air, a window ac unit is a must for a bedroom.

I grew up in southern Illinois with just a box fan in the living room.
Now everyone has house fans or ac.

Anyone doing something special for the 4th?

We are doing pizza!
I love my no cook days of the week.


----------



## macraven

Just saw Mrose here and it’s always great to hear from you!

If you lived next door to me, I know where I would go tomorrow for food.

it tops pizza....

Ga is on that list also but not concerned about it.
I don’t go anywhere as it is.

You would think the people your husband work with could be allowed to go to work.
There’s so much new rules being put out, a lot of new info to keep up with.

It’s nice you are having friends over tomorrow and will be good to just relax and forget about world events.

Any firework displays tomorrow in your area?


----------



## Lynne G

Made the yahoo news, seems neighbors in the City had a fireworks fight.  Only in my City.  . Thankfully, only some fireworks last night, and expected some tonight too.  Yep, that time of year.


----------



## mckennarose

macraven said:


> If you lived next door to me, I know where I would go tomorrow for food.


If you lived next door to me I would cook for you all the time!  I love cooking and baking.


macraven said:


> You would think the people your husband work with could be allowed to go to work.
> There’s so much new rules being put out, a lot of new info to keep up with.


One of his coworkers is in Florida now and will have to quarantine for 14 days when she gets back.  I get the reason, since our numbers are staying pretty low compared to other areas, but it is another disappointment not being able to travel anywhere we like to go.  We can't even go to OBX now.


macraven said:


> I don’t go anywhere as it is.


I don't go many place either.  Today was the first time we went to a restaurant to pick up and ate outside.  No one else was on the patio.  It wasn't a "real" restaurant, just Core Life where you order at the counter and take your food.  I had a nice tuna poke bowl.



macraven said:


> It’s nice you are having friends over tomorrow and will be good to just relax and forget about world events.


I agree.  It will be some of my family; my mom and dad, sister, two of my kids and their significant others.  Not a big crowd and we will keep our distance in the yard.  


macraven said:


> Any firework displays tomorrow in your area?


My city is having them tonight.  We're not going, but we can see some of them from my house.  We sometimes go to a larger city near us, but they aren't having them this year.  I am not crazy about fireworks, lol! We do like them at the baseball games, but sadly the minor leagues were cancelled this year and we don't have our season tix.


Lynne G said:


> Made the yahoo news, seems neighbors in the City had a fireworks fight.  Only in my City.  . Thankfully, only some fireworks last night, and expected some tonight too.  Yep, that time of year.


Is this the guy who was hit in the face?


----------



## Lynne G

Pool anyone?


----------



## Lynne G

mckennarose said:


> If you lived next door to me I would cook for you all the time!  I love cooking and baking.
> 
> One of his coworkers is in Florida now and will have to quarantine for 14 days when she gets back.  I get the reason, since our numbers are staying pretty low compared to other areas, but it is another disappointment not being able to travel anywhere we like to go.  We can't even go to OBX now.
> 
> I don't go many place either.  Today was the first time we went to a restaurant to pick up and ate outside.  No one else was on the patio.  It wasn't a "real" restaurant, just Core Life where you order at the counter and take your food.  I had a nice tuna poke bowl.
> 
> 
> I agree.  It will be some of my family; my mom and dad, sister, two of my kids and their significant others.  Not a big crowd and we will keep our distance in the yard.
> 
> My city is having them tonight.  We're not going, but we can see some of them from my house.  We sometimes go to a larger city near us, but they aren't having them this year.  I am not crazy about fireworks, lol! We do like them at the baseball games, but sadly the minor leagues were cancelled this year and we don't have our season tix.
> 
> Is this the guy who was hit in the face?



Yep.  Not much surprises me.


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Yep.  Not much surprises me.


Yep, he's on the news up here.  Geeze!  So scary to mess with fireworks.
Speaking of..... some big bangs going off now.  Definitely not legal.

Did you see in my post about people from PA traveling to certain states having to quarantine?


----------



## Robo56

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, it is not like I cannot cook, it just is speed on week days.



I cut corners too for convenience. I like cooking from scratch, but there are times when you just need a speedy meal.




schumigirl said:


> Happy hair.......yes indeed......my hair will be happy come Monday......me too!! I let it dry completely naturally a few weeks ago......no hairdryer or straighteners........Kyle took one look at me when he came out of the office for lunch and looked rather alarmed and asked me if I felt ok.......lol.......it was a bit wild!!
> 
> Have a great weekend Robo.......



LOL..........My natural hair is mildly curly and wavy. I use straightening wand on it. If it’s humid and hot I don’t bother as it will be frizzy.





schumigirl said:


> Croquembouche once you have the pastry mastered is easy to make up......but looks amazing!!!



Wow.....you get an Award for even trying to make a Croquembouche. I have made Choux pastry for puffs before, but I don’t think they would fly for a Croquembouche..it is a pretty amazing looking dessert.




schumigirl said:


> Planning to watch the story of Jeffrey Epstein on Netflix tonight.......should be interesting!!



I did not understand what that was all about. I watched it last week. Now I know. It’s disgusting that he got away with all of it for so long.



schumigirl said:


> Settling down with a bottle of wine and the Epstein documentary.....should be a fascinating story of true crime and how they got him. Evil personified, but with his partner in crime now in custody, hopefully the victims who don`t want to be silenced will have their say and their day in court to see justice of some kind lent out. Seems I`m late to the party watching this, so many have already seen it.



I feel sorry for the girls that were involved. I hope they do get their day and court and his girlfriend has to look at them and hear what they have to say to her.......She is going to jail for a long time. They are both evil personified. If she talks, a lot of people in high places are going to be exposed.



schumigirl said:


> They have flown away last two nights, but we have went out to see some dead ones.



My neighbors cat leaves be presents sometimes by the front door. It’s usually a mouse or a small bird.

4 weeks ago I was in the garage and Miss Autumn kitty brought me a small mouse and put it by my feet......LOL...My neighbor asked me later that day if I had seen Autumn and I told him she brought me a present. He asked, what the present was and I told him a Dead mouse......he was mortified....He said,  he was wondering were she had been taking her dead mice she was catching.



Charade67 said:


> Right now my favorite person in the world is the one who invented central air conditioning. It's around 93 today, so I am staying inside.



Amen to that, it was 95 here and  hot as could be. It would be miserable without air conditioning.




mckennarose said:


> Been going through it here, but hopefully coming out the other side. So I haven't been posting.



Hang in there 


We have been invited up to the lake where my sister has her motor home for a barbecue tomorrow. I will put some ribs in crockpot early in am. Going to make some potato salad and brownies to take.


----------



## mckennarose

Robo56 said:


> We have been invited up to the lake where my sister has her motor home for a barbecue tomorrow. I will put some ribs in crockpot early in am. Going to make some potato salad and brownies to take.


Oh yum!  Have a great time!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

mckennarose said:


> Oh yum!  Have a great time!



Hi MCK!!!


----------



## mckennarose

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Hi MCK!!!



Are you the one with the port?  Because I think you should share.... just sayin'.....


----------



## Monykalyn

Quick drop in and will catch up later! Hope all are well. 
hiked Devils Tower in Wyoming yesterday. Gave family option of yesterday or July 5-parking lot at base -with the easy Tower trail around base- closed until July 4. So we’d have to hike UP to the base first. 1.5 miles, narrow one person at a time rock filled “trail” ALL UPHILL.  Took us an hour. Gorgeous views along the way. Mile around base and then down. Thighs are crying today. This after 5 miles of hiking previous day (with a .6 mile near sprint UP at one place- more to that story). Today was much easier.  Tomorrow we pan for gold! Avoiding Keystone today at all costs. Sure you know why! About to head down the block in Hill City for dinner. We’ve had gorgeous weather for most part.


----------



## Charade67

mckennarose said:


> If you lived next door to me I would cook for you all the time! I love cooking and baking.


If anyone needs me I will be moving in next to MRose.



Lynne G said:


> Pool anyone?


Great shot. 



Robo56 said:


> LOL..........My natural hair is mildly curly and wavy. I use straightening wand on it. If it’s humid and hot I don’t bother as it will be frizzy.


Mine was straight most of my life then started curling a few years ago. I’m trying to embrace the curl, but get a lot of frizz in the summer. 



Monykalyn said:


> Quick drop in and will catch up later! Hope all are well.
> hiked Devils Tower in Wyoming yesterday.


Great pictures. A few years ago one of our theaters was showing Close Encounter of the Third Kind. We took B to see it with us. I think she thought we were a bit crazy.

The ham and Mac & cheese has been put on the back burner again. At 6:30 tonight B informed us that she needed to be at theater rehearsal at 7:00. She picked up something along the way then dh and I went out to eat after dropping her off.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

mckennarose said:


> Are you the one with the port?  Because I think you should share.... just sayin'.....



Well........had the port.........

Don’t you worry though, if you’re ever in the area I’ll make sure there is plenty.......

Nice to see you post I’ve been wondering where you’ve been?!?!!?!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Monykalyn said:


> Quick drop in and will catch up later! Hope all are well.
> hiked Devils Tower in Wyoming yesterday. Gave family option of yesterday or July 5-parking lot at base -with the easy Tower trail around base- closed until July 4. So we’d have to hike UP to the base first. 1.5 miles, narrow one person at a time rock filled “trail” ALL UPHILL.  Took us an hour. Gorgeous views along the way. Mile around base and then down. Thighs are crying today. This after 5 miles of hiking previous day (with a .6 mile near sprint UP at one place- more to that story). Today was much easier.  Tomorrow we pan for gold! Avoiding Keystone today at all costs. Sure you know why! About to head down the block in Hill City for dinner. We’ve had gorgeous weather for most part.



Sounds like you’ll have quite the fireworks show!!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Hey Homies.......

Seems all the fireball is gone......

Tbones for dinner tonight big cookout will begin tomorrow afternoon.

I grilled these Tbones tonight and the meat was literally falling apart for some reason

Oh they were excellent

Fireworks are popping like crazy currently, I always think of the movie Sandlot around the 4th now especially since my youngest has taken a real liking to it and is now a starting pitcher for his team!!!

Well time to find some more snacks and grab some Makers or maybe even set sail with Captain Morgan for a rum punch!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

11:17 still here but a Happy 4th for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Where is your glass of wine?
> I only see my glass in the picture.




lol.....it was so good!!!! 

You sprung to mind last night as we moved some stuff around in one of the drinks cabinets....we have 2 x 3 litre bottles of JD bought from MCO....still unopened!!!! It`s been a quiet few months.......





Charade67 said:


> Right now my favorite person in the world is the one who invented central air conditioning. It's around 93 today, so I am staying inside.
> 
> Very happy to get a haircut today. He went a little shorter than I wanted, but ti will grow quickly.  The amount of hair he swept from the floor was about the size of a toy poodle.
> 
> Did a little shopping today. Noting exciting. I got a computer mouse, and a hand soap dispenser. I bought a large bottle of soap back when everyone was panic buying and realized that I have nothing to put it in.
> 
> Now I'm being lazy until supper time. I guess tonight we will have the ham and mac and cheese we didn't have last night. No plans at all for tomorrow.




Happy new hair too Charade! Temps sound good too......and any shopping is good sometimes!! 






mckennarose said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been going through it here, but hopefully coming out the other side.  So I haven't been posting.
> 
> All the talk of good food and good wine makes me happy.  Someone bring me that port that was mentioned please.  I have a few racks of ribs ready for the smoker for tomorrow, and chicken which I think I will jerk spice.  Some family is coming over so it will be a quiet get together.
> 
> We got the news that people from PA now have to mandatory quarantine for 14 days if returning from several states.  Our list is close to that of NY, NJ and CT, but they have 16 states and we have 13.  I expect that to change.  On top of that hubby got notice from his company that they are expecting people to quarantine from those 16 states too, without pay.  His company is based in NY, so no surprise there.  So any thought of traveling to Florida is out the window for us for the Fall.  Keisha and Lynne, will it affect your travel plans in the next few months?
> 
> Big thunder storm rolling in so I'm off to put the umbrellas down on the deck.
> 
> I'll leave you with these.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 506242
> 
> 
> View attachment 506243
> 
> 
> View attachment 506244
> Anyone remember Night of the Comet?




Good to see you mrose......hope things are better for you now......

Sounds like a lovely get together you have planned today.....hope it all goes well and everyone has fun. 






macraven said:


> It’s hot all over for most everyone!
> Has to be difficult for those that do not have ac
> 
> If you don’t have central air, a window ac unit is a must for a bedroom.
> 
> I grew up in southern Illinois with just a box fan in the living room.
> Now everyone has house fans or ac.
> 
> Anyone doing something special for the 4th?
> 
> We are doing pizza!
> I love my no cook days of the week.




Pizza for us tonight mac too.........I do wish we were having the planned get together though.....it would have been so lovely to see a whole bunch of friends today.....but soon hopefully!!! 

Enjoy that pizza.....







Lynne G said:


> Made the yahoo news, seems neighbors in the City had a fireworks fight.  Only in my City.  . Thankfully, only some fireworks last night, and expected some tonight too.  Yep, that time of year.



I saw a headline with something like that....I must go and look again!! Our time of year for that type of thing is Bonfire Night.....Nov 5th....before and after it`s crazy in a lot of places in the UK......






Lynne G said:


> Pool anyone?
> View attachment 506269




Nice picture Lynne......bet that was a lovely way to spend the day!!! 






Robo56 said:


> I cut corners too for convenience. I like cooking from scratch, but there are times when you just need a speedy meal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL..........My natural hair is mildly curly and wavy. I use straightening wand on it. If it’s humid and hot I don’t bother as it will be frizzy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.....you get an Award for even trying to make a Croquembouche. I have made Choux pastry for puffs before, but I don’t think they would fly for a Croquembouche..it is a pretty amazing looking dessert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not understand what that was all about. I watched it last week. Now I know. It’s disgusting that he got away with all of it for so long.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for the girls that were involved. I hope they do get their day and court and his girlfriend has to look at them and hear what they have to say to her.......She is going to jail for a long time. They are both evil personified. If she talks, a lot of people in high places are going to be exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbors cat leaves be presents sometimes by the front door. It’s usually a mouse or a small bird.
> 
> 4 weeks ago I was in the garage and Miss Autumn kitty brought me a small mouse and put it by my feet......LOL...My neighbor asked me later that day if I had seen Autumn and I told him she brought me a present. He asked, what the present was and I told him a Dead mouse......he was mortified....He said,  he was wondering were she had been taking her dead mice she was catching.
> 
> 
> 
> Amen to that, it was 95 here and  hot as could be. It would be miserable without air conditioning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang in there
> 
> 
> We have been invited up to the lake where my sister has her motor home for a barbecue tomorrow. I will put some ribs in crockpot early in am. Going to make some potato salad and brownies to take.
> 
> View attachment 506276




I would never have guessed you had curly or wavy hair! I am surprised about that......it`s a very natural looking style you have worn whenever I have seen it.

I will happily admit, I wouldn`t have taken a picture of the one I made.....it kind of sank!!! Mainly because the profiteroles were just too heavy. My friend Sue however makes them so well....but she does everything baking wise perfect, she has a real gift. It is a lovely dessert and loks wonderful, when done correctly....

Yes, I had no idea how it all started with Epstein and how he made his money, so many people had watched that show and said it was a complete revelation. I hope those ladies get the justice they so deserve. We cannot ignore them any longer as they have been in the past. It needs highlighting so we can hopefully do something about it. GhilaineMaxwell herself came from a very dodgy family. Her father famously robbed a lot of people`s pension money years ago and is still spoken about today, no surprise she ended up the way she did. Lots of delusional people around for sure.

Have a lovely day today with your sister Robo.....sounds like a lovely place to spend the day together.......






Monykalyn said:


> Quick drop in and will catch up later! Hope all are well.
> hiked Devils Tower in Wyoming yesterday. Gave family option of yesterday or July 5-parking lot at base -with the easy Tower trail around base- closed until July 4. So we’d have to hike UP to the base first. 1.5 miles, narrow one person at a time rock filled “trail” ALL UPHILL.  Took us an hour. Gorgeous views along the way. Mile around base and then down. Thighs are crying today. This after 5 miles of hiking previous day (with a .6 mile near sprint UP at one place- more to that story). Today was much easier.  Tomorrow we pan for gold! Avoiding Keystone today at all costs. Sure you know why! About to head down the block in Hill City for dinner. We’ve had gorgeous weather for most part.




Lovely pictures MonyK......it looks beautiful there. There are so many gorgeous places around the States to visit......

Hope you`re all good too and have a lovely weekend.......





Woke up to no internet this morning. Seems there was an issue across the country. Kyle was planning to do some work this morning, but that was soon postponed. 

It`s working now.......mac hope you could read my reply through the spelling mistakes...not used to typing on my phone longer than a txt!!! 

Lazy day ahead......having a charcuterie plate for lunch with some other little bits and pieces......and the ultimate in cheat food tonight.....pizza!!! I`m glad the weather is so dull as I`d miss the supposed party today even more if the weather was glorious......looks to be a dull and grey day ahead. 

Lots of travel plans opening up for folks here.....hoping some folks get their trips to Europe and beyond as planned. One of my friends sisters is coming back from Germany next week.....some of you may remember me speaking about her before.....she`s the vegan (when it suits her)  who has a chip on her shoulder with most folks. 

So competitive and will never change. Best ignored and so thankful I don`t have to deal with her often. Her sister, my friend is so lovely, you couldn`t get two sisters so far apart. She works for the Government as it the type of perosn who tries to appear more important by saying things like....oh I`d like to tell you what I do but I won`t.....bless her little heart! I adore her sister though...so make allowances now and again. 

Got two parcels delivered this morning......a whole bunch of masks that weren`t supposed to arrive till Tuesday.....and my Clinique order!!! Thank goodness as moisturiser was running low....

I know Keisha is busy today with family....but hope she had a fabulous day yesterday......
















​

































Have a wonderful July 4th.......





​


----------



## Lynne G

Happy 4th of July!  Another hot one.

After an after dinner swim ended with thunder, we enjoyed watching the rain with a cup of tea, on the porch. It was still muggy out, and we went inside when the bugs started to bite.

As with my family, we made so much food, we had some of for dinner last night, and there is so much still to eat for today’s dinner.

Beautiful pictures MonyK. Nice to be in the Western part.

Hope you have internet now, Schumi.  Ack, to having no internet issues country wide.  

And so, even my Dsis has tea, so enjoying a cup of tea in a quiet house.  Seems my brother and wife, sister and little one are not early birds.  Birds outside are though.  And a beautiful morning.

Well, I  not upside down, nor took the picture that way either.  Oh well.  Enjoy some tea with me in the deck, listening to the birds having their morning discussions.  And I have my sunglasses on, bright enough, even in the shade.  

S A T U R D A Y!  Yay!  A holiday one too!


----------



## macraven

Fireworks (As it has been since we moved here) started around 8 last night 
And will continue more so tonight.

It also happens nye up to 2 am
It does not bother my cats but the neighborhood dogs.

Hope all the homies have a great weekend celebrating with friends and family this weekend!

It seems like the start of summer now but in  my area kids go back to school in one month


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Well........had the port.........
> 
> Don’t you worry though, if you’re ever in the area I’ll make sure there is plenty.......
> 
> Nice to see you post I’ve been wondering where you’ve been?!?!!?!


Might be a strange thought I have,  but this sounded like something Schumi wrote before.

when I read, everyone has their own style of writing, and I read post at first quickly and then go back to reread them before I posted.

days ago I read some more of your posts and thought it was Schumi again writing.
But I caught myself on that one as she does not do Sams club potato salad 
Lol

Well homies, hope no rain today to ruin
anyone’s outdoor plans
I’m sure all of you will have a fantastic day with family, friends and food!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Might be a strange thought I have,  but this sounded like something Schumi wrote before.
> 
> when I read, everyone has their own style of writing, and I read post at first quickly and then go back to reread them before I posted.
> 
> days ago I read some more of your posts and thought it was Schumi again writing.
> But I caught myself on that one as she does not do Sams club potato salad
> Lol
> 
> Well homies, hope no rain today to ruin
> anyone’s outdoor plans
> I’m sure all of you will have a fantastic day with family, friends and food!



Haha, she probably doesn’t drink port either....

My buddy gets this port from Trader Joe’s that is about $6 a bottle and it’s wonderful...

I usually buy the Taylor Port.


----------



## macraven

You are missing my point


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> You are missing my point



I guess?

You couldn’t possibly be saying Schumi and I have a similar writing style, as I know she does a wonderful job story telling........?????


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Just saw this pop up again....lol


----------



## Lynne G

Grey goose for me, or a white wine is usually my choice.  So no port wine here, well maybe, as we are gifted wine.  We tend to share that we don’t usually drink.  My extended family likes a glass of wine with dinner.  Hence, my dinner donation.  

Bacon, the whole pack, eggs and what ever else you find in the refrigerator.  Yum, already starting.  Ooh, and some coffee now.


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Both stellar choices. I’m reverting to its 90, stove will be untouched.  Well did make bacon when jr breezed by at 11 am
> 
> tomorrow, up with birds for road trip here to poke around with oldest DS family.  I’m mentally drooling over that yummy Amish food I hope is in abundance. Taking the truck JIK something large calls to me
> 
> https://rogersohio.com/



Yum. Have some Shoo Fly pie for me!  I remember my parents taking us to Lancaster, PA when I was young. I recall the food was good but that pie really stuck in my memories.  That and my mom going into every antique shop we passed lol.



schumigirl said:


> ​Dinner all behind us now......everything clean, tidy and ironing all done, just the way I like it.....no housework over the weekend......curry was delicious and Kyle loved the ice cream I made for him......used a dark chocolate he loves.......
> 
> Settling down with a bottle of wine and the Epstein documentary.....should be a fascinating story of true crime and how they got him. Evil personified, but with his partner in crime now in custody, hopefully the victims who don`t want to be silenced will have their say and their day in court to see justice of some kind lent out. Seems I`m late to the party watching this, so many have already seen it.
> 
> Can`t believe our government is allowing pubs to open at 6am tomorrow morning.....crazy! Hairdressers I could understand as they are going to be so busy......I think some salons are even going to be opening Sundays which is quite unusual here.
> 
> Hope Keisha is having a lovely day today travelling with her family.....and hope she gets her ham!!! I think the closest we`ll get to trying Amish food is Yoders in Sarasota, that`s supposed to be so good.
> 
> Two nights in a row we`ve had birds fly straight into one of our windows at the back of the house......you just hear a thump.....and you can make out wing and beak marks....lol.....poor little things. They have flown away last two nights, but we have went out to see some dead ones. They see the reflections of the trees on the windows we think......at this time most of the light is reflecting on the back. We have a lot of large windows at the back of the house.
> 
> Time for wine........


That glass of wine looks good!  Will have a glass with dinner tonight.  I have one of my favs from Quails Gate vineyards chilling in the fridge. They are a B.C. vineyard in our wine country.  Produce some very nice wines.

Haven‘t seen the epstine doc yet. Unbelievable this can happen.  I know there was speculation about his death. Too many people in high places.  

We have big picture windows in our living room.  Have had our share of birdies fly into them.  None dead but knocked out and stunned.  We have a deck off the living room, where they end up.  I would go out to check on them, and in awhile they’re gone after they wake.   I now pull my sheers during that time of day.  Seems to have done the trick. Some friends have put window clings up.  

Happy hair day Monday!  We’ve been hearing about UK and Europe opening up.  I hope all goes well.  We’ve been slowly opening up.  Now can travel within own province. And the Maritime provinces have created an Atlantic Bubble!  So travel within those provinces is allowed.  
personally I’m not ready to go out to a pub or restaurant yet. I think I’ll wait awhile.



Monykalyn said:


> Quick drop in and will catch up later! Hope all are well.
> hiked Devils Tower in Wyoming yesterday. Gave family option of yesterday or July 5-parking lot at base -with the easy Tower trail around base- closed until July 4. So we’d have to hike UP to the base first. 1.5 miles, narrow one person at a time rock filled “trail” ALL UPHILL.  Took us an hour. Gorgeous views along the way. Mile around base and then down. Thighs are crying today. This after 5 miles of hiking previous day (with a .6 mile near sprint UP at one place- more to that story). Today was much easier.  Tomorrow we pan for gold! Avoiding Keystone today at all costs. Sure you know why! About to head down the block in Hill City for dinner. We’ve had gorgeous weather for most part.


Wow!  Sounds like you’re having an amazing vacay!  Can’t wait to hear what caused the .6 mi sprint!  Bear?  Fabulous pics!  My thighs would be crying too, maybe screaming!  I remember we were in an old gold mining town. Years ago, pre children!  We went down to the river and used the dog dish to pan for gold lol!  
Had to look up Keystone 
We were at our friends who have the chickens on Canada Day. They have a bunch of chics. Thought of you. 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Well........had the port.........
> 
> Don’t you worry though, if you’re ever in the area I’ll make sure there is plenty.......
> 
> Nice to see you post I’ve been wondering where you’ve been?!?!!?!


Save some Port for me!  Yum. 


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Haha, she probably doesn’t drink port either....
> 
> My buddy gets this port from Trader Joe’s that is about $6 a bottle and it’s wonderful...
> 
> I usually buy the Taylor Port.


We get the Taylors too.  A friend bought over a bottle of Grandfathers once, that was a treat.  For Christmas. 
Never knew TJ carried Port! And was good? Who knew! I miss going to TJ. We have one just across the border in Washington. An hour drive door to door. Back in the good old days we used to go do some cross border shopping at TJ, Costco for cheap US gas, and they carry different stuff! Then head to our fav Mexican place for a bite before heading home. A nice day trip. Miss that. 
Sounds like a fabulous food spread. Yum.


Thanks everyone for the Canada Day greetings   It hasn‘t stopped raining.  Record breaking apparently worse June since 1960.  All our Canada Day celebrations were cancelled.  Some held virtually online. Not the same, I didn’t bother.  It sure was a quiet one.  I’m happy no one here was setting off fireworks or firecrackers.  But its not a thing here.  Many towns all have their own big fireworks so no need.  I miss our fireworks display over the inlet. Can watch from my deck. 

But today the sun has come out!  Finally!  We’ve had so much rain river banks are flooding. A very popular river walk nearby has closed due to high water and possible flooding.

Hope all of you with upcoming hair appts and recently done new hair enjoy!  Away with the sparkles!  I also toyed with the idea of letting the roots grow out,  had a good start!  Like Lynne my roots blended in quite well.  Asked the Mr what he thought, and he didn’t skip a beat before saying no!   Had my roots done early June Almost time for a touch up.  But I have the root spray I got when salons closed. So I think I’ll use that to extend the time before touch ups.  Not like I’m going anywhere!  But sure won’t leave it as long as enforced closure!  

Happy 4th of July  To everyone!  Sounds like lots of yummy food happening. 
We are having our usual Saturday dinner with brother-in-law. A friend was supposed to come also but he’s having back issues and canceled. 
It looks like it will be a good day and hope we’re going to be able to eat outside on the patio. It’s been so long.
Back ribs are on the menu tonight. Key Lime pie dessert.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> In 12 hours I will be getting my hair cut. It really needs it.


Hip hip hooray! I still don’t even have a replacement salon boohoo


schumigirl said:


> That looks like a lot of fun to visit! And Amish food too......sounds a lovely way to spend the day, make sure you buy something nice!!!


It was not as expected, more flea that Amish market.  I did come back with lots of baked goods...different cookies (the fruit filled ones are my favorite, went with Raisin & peach ones) and some choc chip for the less adventurous.  apple & blueberry pie

homemade:  extra garlic pickle slices, a quart for me, 1/2 for one of my kids; large jar of orange marmalade and couple of different sauces for cooking (bbq, sweet chili, etc.)

No country ham until the fall i’m Told, was tempted to wait for the inch thick pork chops & some of the cheese (they have a interesting cheddar/salami one, but line just too long.

wound up stopping off on turnpike on way home to treat family to Cracker Barrel so I could get my country ham fix.  A new location, worst one i’ve Ever tried, ham was so dry.  Even my DS didn’t want mine lol

Will say, if i had to do it again, would’ve stayed home.  I was alarmed to see that, other than us, maybe a handful of other people wearing masks and it was hip to hip before 11 am.  A red state, people were very vocal not wearing masks were political statements.  We actually got heckled a few times for wearing them in that vein.  Stay classy Ohio 

Got my share of ribbing from my own family too . Two of my doctors advised with the breathing issues/needing surgery to wear this in lieu of mask.  Between that & the sun hat, managed to cross the line into even goofier grandma territory.    Here we are taking a cloth mask break in a clearing.  Honestly, really starting to 2nd guess if we could bear wearing in August in MCO.  We’ve done that time period often, you expect to be miserable but thinking, factoring in cloth masks, would be a whole nuther sort of awful.  Going to think long & hard on that.  Sept/Oct can get hot/humid but nowhere as bad as August there IMO




schumigirl said:


> I want to visit Keisha this July 4th ......food is always outstanding and plentiful!!!!! Have fun today and a lovely weekend


I’ll set out a few extra plates for all.  Going a bit simpler as it’s just too h-o-t.


schumigirl said:


> and I have my hair appointment on Monday morning....first one of the day


Lucky you, pictures needed


Robo56 said:


> Yes, that is a good phrase to use......LOL...the girls at the salon say they have seen some pretty bad pandemic hair. After some color, cut and styling happy hair it is.


Haha here, they often charge at least double for corrective color.  My hair is half way down my back.  I’m getting ready to put it in a braid & lop it off.  Dave says he’s going to hide all the scissors 


Robo56 said:


> I made homemade gravy yesterday, meatballs and a pan of lasagna.
> Called son to come over and pick some up for their dinner and had him drop some off to granddaughter.
> 
> Homemade is always better for sure.


Agreed, especially sauce once you get used to making it.  I always loved how Phillie/Jersey calls it gravy . I automatically think of brown gravy.  When it’s not so hot, i love to toss in some meaty bones to amp up the flavor & let it simmer for hours but a quick sauce is good in it’s own right. 


Robo56 said:


> Have fun......we have a good Amish restaurant that’s about an hours drive from here. They also have a quilt auction once a year that is slammed with people. The quilts are gorgeous.


Jealous, we’d have to drive at least 2 hours...north, then east.  A you can’t get there from here type of thing.


macraven said:


> Recipe looks easy enough to try


Make sure to sprinkle lemon juice over the cut apples first or they look & taste mushy


Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. I slept in late because I had crazy dreams that kept waking me up all night.


Just saw a report on tv that said that is common   Expert offered up that people are sleeping longer & going into another REM stage, then remembering their ‘usual’ dreams more vividly.  Maybe? Lol


schumigirl said:


> Happy hair.......yes indeed......my hair will be happy come Monday......me too!! I let it dry completely naturally a few weeks ago......no hairdryer or straighteners........Kyle took one look at me when he came out of the office for lunch and looked rather alarmed and asked me if I felt ok.......lol.......it was a bit wild!!


We all need to go just a bit wild now & again to blow off some steam . Dave loves a good beachy wave but mine isn’t exactly natural, more work than standard styling for me.  Well, except when i’m near beach, the salt water in the air & and the soft water in the taps, change


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Ribs have all had the membranes removed and rubbed with seasoning and wrapped in foil everything else is coming along great also.


Here the racks standardly have it removed, well, other than the type that come prepackaged/vac sealed.  Not a fan of those ones, usually very little meat.

Have my country ones started in crockpot, dry rubbed them, will finish on grill later.  Chicken breasts in their own crock, they too, will get the sauce slathered on later. 


schumigirl said:


> Hope Keisha is having a lovely day today travelling with her family.....and hope she gets her ham!!! I think the closest we`ll get to trying Amish food is Yoders in Sarasota, that`s supposed to be so good.


Didn’t know they had any Amish in FL


Charade67 said:


> Right now my favorite person in the world is the one who invented central air conditioning. It's around 93 today, so I am staying inside.


Uncle Orville lol WDW Carousel of Progress joke, couldn’t resist. 

Sigh, how I do miss the parks


mckennarose said:


> So any thought of traveling to Florida is out the window for us for the Fall. Keisha and Lynne, will it affect your travel plans in the next few months?


Depends.  If the numbers don’t take a whopping jump, I expect the 14 day quarantine will be dropped.  If anything, more concerned that FL may close their border to those from out of state if things keep spiking upward.

Mandatory is an interesting term.  Unless enforced (by employers, airline flight lists, neighbors/friends spilling the beans on one’s ‘illicit’ travel) don’t see many paying much heed to it if truth be told.

We ‘broke the law’ by driving 5 minutes across border to middle of nowhere Ohio, where the Amish were obviously outnumbered by residents of other tri-state areas.  When i questioned a couple of them, they freely explained they didn’t believe in wearing masks or modern medicine, but explained it in a respectful, non-judgemental manner.  They were a more progressive group than we have in our area of PA.

Our numbers in Allegheny county dropped about 50 overnight.  Still four  X what they were a week ago.  Figure within two weeks will probably be closer to 500 due to 4th of July lack of social distancing.  Sigh

We ate in Butler county yesterday, social distancing was strongly in place, all wearing masks until they were seated and tables very widely spaced.  Requested to be sat in far corner circular table we saw open.  Maybe another 6 tables filed in whole place while there.  Is it something I’d normally do now?  No, but felt comfortable after my family eye-balled the re

All restaurants & bars are closed for a week here in Allegheny county (except for takeout).  I think it’s a very good thing.  Contract tracing has the upsurge in cases going back to a very large, popular bars/restaurants in our country.  Increase in cases ages groups of 20 - 35 y.o.   Let’s hope they didn’t bring it home to ma & pa or grandparents.

Doesn’t take much for people to drive outside our county to find a watering hole but maybe the edicts will have them think about things in general.

We have a State mandate to wear masks in public - hooray, about darn time!!!

Now, if they would only enforce that rule...the more rural area it is, the worse it is.  They need to start citing & fining people as a certain element takes it as a big joke



macraven said:


> If you don’t have central air, a window ac unit is a must for a bedroom.
> 
> I grew up in southern Illinois with just a box fan in the living room.
> Now everyone has house fans or ac.
> 
> Anyone doing something special for the 4th?


You are preaching to the choir sista!  I have all the ceiling fans running and an additional box fan in the LR & Kitchen

We have window AC in bedrooms. I always buy double the BTU needed, so rooms are delightfully freezing at night.

I’ll be making like a hippo in the pool every chance i get

This will be our longest stretch of 90 degree weather in my memory


mckennarose said:


> One of his coworkers is in Florida now and will have to quarantine for 14 days when she gets back. I get the reason, since our numbers are staying pretty low compared to other areas, but it is another disappointment not being able to travel anywhere we like to go. We can't even go to OBX now.


Can’t say I’ve heard a single person in my area changing their plans.  One middle DS’s employer is world-wide, they have been mandating a CV test for anyone who is off work more than 3 days.  when this first started in March, they made him self-quarantine for 14 days as he was at a conference in large casino in your area.  They just lifted the NYC ban a few weeks ago, haven’t put in place any others...yet.


Robo56 said:


> We have been invited up to the lake where my sister has her motor home for a barbecue tomorrow. I will put some ribs in crockpot early in am. Going to make some potato salad and brownies to take.


Sounds lovely.  Lynne got me hungry for Amish macaroni salad, make it instead, thinking less time to cook noodles/less heat in kitchen


Monykalyn said:


> ALL UPHILL. Took us an hour. Gorgeous views along the way. Mile around base and then down. Thighs are crying today. This after 5 miles of hiking previous day (with a .6 mile near sprint UP at one place- more to that story). Today was much easier. Tomorrow we pan for gold! Avoiding Keystone today at all costs. Sure you know why!


Yes, indeed, ugh.   Beautiful pics. That is some hike, any altitude issues with the hike?  Hope you strike it rich.  





Charade67 said:


> If anyone needs me I will be moving in next to MRose


Lol. Most i know here like to put out a spread when they cook. Everything tends to revolve around food lol


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I grilled these Tbones tonight and the meat was literally falling apart for some reason


Hmm, sound like they may have been over tenderized by the butcher/processor or via any at-home marinade


schumigirl said:


> I will happily admit, I wouldn`t have taken a picture of the one I made.....it kind of sank!!! Mainly because the profiteroles were just too heavy. My friend Sue however makes them so well....but she does everything baking wise perfect, she has a real gift. It is a lovely dessert and loks wonderful, when done correctly....


You sell yourself short, those are crazy difficult to make even for pastry chefs.  So much can go wrong, including moisture in air, kitchen temp, etc.  I’ve washed my hands of trying.


schumigirl said:


> GhilaineMaxwell herself came from a very dodgy family. Her father famously robbed a lot of people`s pension money years ago and is still spoken about today, no surprise she ended up the way she did. Lots of delusional people around for sure.


She went to extreme measures to hide herself in a McMansion here.  Living under an assumed name no less.  Transferred millions of $ around hundreds of times between 15 banks but the Feds still managed to follow the money.  Absolutely sounds as though she’s totally innocent even if it’s just one girl, this sort of abuse has been swept under the carpet for far too long.  They need to prosecute those who prey on minors in all sorts of matters.



schumigirl said:


> I know Keisha is busy today with family....but hope she had a fabulous day yesterday......


I do treasure the time the kids want to spend with me even if it’s out of my comfort zone lol


macraven said:


> It seems like the start of summer now but in my area kids go back to school in one month


That’s early.  Hope they have AC in the schools, here they don’t

Many schools starting to roll out their plans.  Thus far, appears to be a hybrid type, combo of cyber & in-school instruction. Elementary mostly in school though unless another wave hits.

They’ve started limited practice/camps for fall sports.  eldest DS had to put together a proposal for school board to vote upon.  Breaking grades  up into groups, no usage of locker room or water fountains, lots of hygenic instruction.  Will be a good indication if fall sports will be doable .  At best, expect the games to be played with no fans or only immediate family, socially distanced. 

It’s too easy to say just throw your hands into the air and cancel outright.  Too many of the kids strongly rely on athletic scholarships, different between them attending college or not



macraven said:


> But I caught myself on that one as she does not do Sams club potato salad
> Lol


yep, can’t see that happening either.  They do sell a red potato one that if i’m Hankering for it within an hour or two can doctor up with celery, HB eggs & spices and it’s passable


Lynne G said:


> So no port wine here, well maybe, as we are gifted wine.


I’m a grey goose/absolute/stoli sort too. Switch it up with tequila and lite rum now & again.  The darker the booze, the worse the hangover is my motto

I like my wine to taste like kool aid, there I said it lol   Give me a good, cold Lambrusco and I’ll top it off with 7up and be happy With my spritzer.  When i’m Feeling fancy I will go with a moscato or a sweet reisling.

least I know what i like & stick to it.   My take on Port is that it’s so heavy and smells rather, well, funky. Carole can translate that into wine aficionado speak i’m Sure .


----------



## Sue M

@keishashadow looks like we posted around same time!  That’s crazy making masks a political statement. Guess they won’t be heckling people when they or a family member gets the virus. 
Love the goofy grandma territory photo!  My friend has a Nov trip booked (can’t remember where) and the other day phones me to say her DH just ordered those shields for the flight.


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Just saw a report on tv that said that is common Expert offered up that people are sleeping longer & going into another REM stage, then remembering their ‘usual’ dreams more vividly. Maybe? Lol


I have always had crazy, vivid dreams. I don't think I can blame the pandemic. They do seem to be  little more disjointed lately though.



keishashadow said:


> Uncle Orville lol WDW Carousel of Progress joke, couldn’t resist.
> 
> Sigh, how I do miss the parks


I have never experienced the Carousel of Progress, so that joke went right over my head.

We decided to try the new Cuban place for lunch today, but when we got there it was closed. Ended up at Moe's instead.  No more plans for the day. It is 94 today. Too hot for me to do anything outside.

Hope everyone is having a great day. I will leave you with this beauty I saw on my trip to Alaska.


----------



## Sue M

@Charade67 you must go to Carousel of Progress!  I took my daughters when they were teens the first time fully expecting them to say didn’t like it, but they enjoyed it. It’s still a must do for us. And in summer a great break from the heat. 
Also Peoplemover a must do.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Sue M said:


> @Charade67 you must go to Carousel of Progress!  I took my daughters when they were teens the first time fully expecting them to say didn’t like it, but they enjoyed it. It’s still a must do for us. And in summer a great break from the heat.
> Also Peoplemover a must do.



Lots of nostalgia your talking, it is a must and a great resting point.

There was a guy once that fell asleep and was snoring like a monster.......lol


----------



## macraven

Did your wife nudge you to wake you up...


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Grey goose for me, or a white wine is usually my choice.  So no port wine here, well maybe, as we are gifted wine.  We tend to share that we don’t usually drink.  My extended family likes a glass of wine with dinner.  Hence, my dinner donation.
> 
> Bacon, the whole pack, eggs and what ever else you find in the refrigerator.  Yum, already starting.  Ooh, and some coffee now.



Lovely picture Lynne above.....I like red and white, never Rose......Tom likes a Port now and again, but it`s got to be the good stuff. Not stuff you can buy in stores usually. Warres, Sandeman or Guedes are his personal favourites. Little too heavy for me, but will take an odd one. 

Hope you enjoyed that bacon!! 





Sue M said:


> That glass of wine looks good!  Will have a glass with dinner tonight.  I have one of my favs from Quails Gate vineyards chilling in the fridge. They are a B.C. vineyard in our wine country.  Produce some very nice wines.
> 
> Haven‘t seen the epstine doc yet. Unbelievable this can happen.  I know there was speculation about his death. Too many people in high places.
> 
> Happy hair day Monday!  We’ve been hearing about UK and Europe opening up.  I hope all goes well.  We’ve been slowly opening up.  Now can travel within own province. And the Maritime provinces have created an Atlantic Bubble!  So travel within those provinces is allowed.
> personally I’m not ready to go out to a pub or restaurant yet. I think I’ll wait awhile.
> 
> Happy 4th of July  To everyone!  Sounds like lots of yummy food happening.
> We are having our usual Saturday dinner with brother-in-law. A friend was supposed to come also but he’s having back issues and canceled.
> It looks like it will be a good day and hope we’re going to be able to eat outside on the patio. It’s been so long.
> Back ribs are on the menu tonight. Key Lime pie dessert.




I`m not a fan of wine from that area. Tastes a little too much like NZ wines, like Oyster Bay.....I find them weak and too green. But, wine is such a personal thing....no rights and wrongs to taste for sure!! 

Oh Epstein was murdered for sure. We are milling through it tonight......

No, we`re not ready to go eat out yet either, pubs in the bigger towns today were crazy busy!! Our local village pubs are just opening for food service hours right now.....it`s quiet here though. 

Enjoy your evening though...food sounds lovely. Hope your weather stays nice, think we have shared the same amount of rain recently.....






keishashadow said:


> View attachment 506390View attachment 506391
> 
> Hip hip hooray! I still don’t even have a replacement salon boohoo
> 
> It was not as expected, more flea that Amish market.  I did come back with lots of baked goods...different cookies (the fruit filled ones are my favorite, went with Raisin & peach ones) and some choc chip for the less adventurous.  apple & blueberry pie
> 
> homemade:  extra garlic pickle slices, a quart for me, 1/2 for one of my kids; large jar of orange marmalade and couple of different sauces for cooking (bbq, sweet chili, etc.)
> 
> No country ham until the fall i’m Told, was tempted to wait for the inch thick pork chops & some of the cheese (they have a interesting cheddar/salami one, but line just too long.
> 
> wound up stopping off on turnpike on way home to treat family to Cracker Barrel so I could get my country ham fix.  A new location, worst one i’ve Ever tried, ham was so dry.  Even my DS didn’t want mine lol
> 
> Will say, if i had to do it again, would’ve stayed home.  I was alarmed to see that, other than us, maybe a handful of other people wearing masks and it was hip to hip before 11 am.  A red state, people were very vocal not wearing masks were political statements.  We actually got heckled a few times for wearing them in that vein.  Stay classy Ohio
> 
> Got my share of ribbing from my own family too . Two of my doctors advised with the breathing issues/needing surgery to wear this in lieu of mask.  Between that & the sun hat, managed to cross the line into even goofier grandma territory.    Here we are taking a cloth mask break in a clearing.  Honestly, really starting to 2nd guess if we could bear wearing in August in MCO.  We’ve done that time period often, you expect to be miserable but thinking, factoring in cloth masks, would be a whole nuther sort of awful.  Going to think long & hard on that.  Sept/Oct can get hot/humid but nowhere as bad as August there IMO
> View attachment 506392
> 
> 
> I’ll set out a few extra plates for all.  Going a bit simpler as it’s just too h-o-t.
> 
> Lucky you, pictures needed
> 
> Haha here, they often charge at least double for corrective color.  My hair is half way down my back.  I’m getting ready to put it in a braid & lop it off.  Dave says he’s going to hide all the scissors
> 
> Agreed, especially sauce once you get used to making it.  I always loved how Phillie/Jersey calls it gravy . I automatically think of brown gravy.  When it’s not so hot, i love to toss in some meaty bones to amp up the flavor & let it simmer for hours but a quick sauce is good in it’s own right.
> 
> Jealous, we’d have to drive at least 2 hours...north, then east.  A you can’t get there from here type of thing.
> 
> Make sure to sprinkle lemon juice over the cut apples first or they look & taste mushy
> 
> Just saw a report on tv that said that is common   Expert offered up that people are sleeping longer & going into another REM stage, then remembering their ‘usual’ dreams more vividly.  Maybe? Lol
> 
> We all need to go just a bit wild now & again to blow off some steam . Dave loves a good beachy wave but mine isn’t exactly natural, more work than standard styling for me.  Well, except when i’m near beach, the salt water in the air & and the soft water in the taps, change
> 
> Here the racks standardly have it removed, well, other than the type that come prepackaged/vac sealed.  Not a fan of those ones, usually very little meat.
> 
> Have my country ones started in crockpot, dry rubbed them, will finish on grill later.  Chicken breasts in their own crock, they too, will get the sauce slathered on later.
> 
> Didn’t know they had any Amish in FL
> 
> Uncle Orville lol WDW Carousel of Progress joke, couldn’t resist.
> 
> Sigh, how I do miss the parks
> 
> Depends.  If the numbers don’t take a whopping jump, I expect the 14 day quarantine will be dropped.  If anything, more concerned that FL may close their border to those from out of state if things keep spiking upward.
> 
> Mandatory is an interesting term.  Unless enforced (by employers, airline flight lists, neighbors/friends spilling the beans on one’s ‘illicit’ travel) don’t see many paying much heed to it if truth be told.
> 
> We ‘broke the law’ by driving 5 minutes across border to middle of nowhere Ohio, where the Amish were obviously outnumbered by residents of other tri-state areas.  When i questioned a couple of them, they freely explained they didn’t believe in wearing masks or modern medicine, but explained it in a respectful, non-judgemental manner.  They were a more progressive group than we have in our area of PA.
> 
> Our numbers in Allegheny county dropped about 50 overnight.  Still four  X what they were a week ago.  Figure within two weeks will probably be closer to 500 due to 4th of July lack of social distancing.  Sigh
> 
> We ate in Butler county yesterday, social distancing was strongly in place, all wearing masks until they were seated and tables very widely spaced.  Requested to be sat in far corner circular table we saw open.  Maybe another 6 tables filed in whole place while there.  Is it something I’d normally do now?  No, but felt comfortable after my family eye-balled the re
> 
> All restaurants & bars are closed for a week here in Allegheny county (except for takeout).  I think it’s a very good thing.  Contract tracing has the upsurge in cases going back to a very large, popular bars/restaurants in our country.  Increase in cases ages groups of 20 - 35 y.o.   Let’s hope they didn’t bring it home to ma & pa or grandparents.
> 
> Doesn’t take much for people to drive outside our county to find a watering hole but maybe the edicts will have them think about things in general.
> 
> We have a State mandate to wear masks in public - hooray, about darn time!!!
> 
> Now, if they would only enforce that rule...the more rural area it is, the worse it is.  They need to start citing & fining people as a certain element takes it as a big joke
> 
> 
> You are preaching to the choir sista!  I have all the ceiling fans running and an additional box fan in the LR & Kitchen
> 
> We have window AC in bedrooms. I always buy double the BTU needed, so rooms are delightfully freezing at night.
> 
> I’ll be making like a hippo in the pool every chance i get
> 
> This will be our longest stretch of 90 degree weather in my memory
> 
> Can’t say I’ve heard a single person in my area changing their plans.  One middle DS’s employer is world-wide, they have been mandating a CV test for anyone who is off work more than 3 days.  when this first started in March, they made him self-quarantine for 14 days as he was at a conference in large casino in your area.  They just lifted the NYC ban a few weeks ago, haven’t put in place any others...yet.
> 
> Sounds lovely.  Lynne got me hungry for Amish macaroni salad, make it instead, thinking less time to cook noodles/less heat in kitchen
> 
> Yes, indeed, ugh.   Beautiful pics. That is some hike, any altitude issues with the hike?  Hope you strike it rich.
> Lol. Most i know here like to put out a spread when they cook. Everything tends to revolve around food lol
> 
> Hmm, sound like they may have been over tenderized by the butcher/processor or via any at-home marinade
> 
> You sell yourself short, those are crazy difficult to make even for pastry chefs.  So much can go wrong, including moisture in air, kitchen temp, etc.  I’ve washed my hands of trying.
> 
> She went to extreme measures to hide herself in a McMansion here.  Living under an assumed name no less.  Transferred millions of $ around hundreds of times between 15 banks but the Feds still managed to follow the money.  Absolutely sounds as though she’s totally innocent even if it’s just one girl, this sort of abuse has been swept under the carpet for far too long.  They need to prosecute those who prey on minors in all sorts of matters.
> 
> 
> I do treasure the time the kids want to spend with me even if it’s out of my comfort zone lol
> 
> That’s early.  Hope they have AC in the schools, here they don’t
> 
> Many schools starting to roll out their plans.  Thus far, appears to be a hybrid type, combo of cyber & in-school instruction. Elementary mostly in school though unless another wave hits.
> 
> They’ve started limited practice/camps for fall sports.  eldest DS had to put together a proposal for school board to vote upon.  Breaking grades  up into groups, no usage of locker room or water fountains, lots of hygenic instruction.  Will be a good indication if fall sports will be doable .  At best, expect the games to be played with no fans or only immediate family, socially distanced.
> 
> It’s too easy to say just throw your hands into the air and cancel outright.  Too many of the kids strongly rely on athletic scholarships, different between them attending college or not
> 
> 
> yep, can’t see that happening either.  They do sell a red potato one that if i’m Hankering for it within an hour or two can doctor up with celery, HB eggs & spices and it’s passable
> 
> I’m a grey goose/absolute/stoli sort too. Switch it up with tequila and lite rum now & again.  The darker the booze, the worse the hangover is my motto
> 
> I like my wine to taste like kool aid, there I said it lol   Give me a good, cold Lambrusco and I’ll top it off with 7up and be happy With my spritzer.  When i’m Feeling fancy I will go with a moscato or a sweet reisling.
> 
> least I know what i like & stick to it.   My take on Port is that it’s so heavy and smells rather, well, funky. Carole can translate that into wine aficionado speak i’m Sure .



lol....love the memes!!! 

You`ll find a salon for sure!!! I am so excited for Monday!!! The wild look is ok temporarily....but not long term!! Wasn`t so much the beachy look I had....but more granmamma from the Addams Family!!

Sorry the market wasn`t as planned.....but least you got some nice produce to bring home. 

How scary to get heckled!!! And you don`t look too grandmommy there.....you look great....lovely picture of you and little one! 

Not sure if there is an Amish community as such...I only know of the restaurant in Sarasota....lol......

Yes, Ghislaine Maxwell is as dirty as they come. Family history aside. Folks seem to be taking bets on suicide or murder....which will come first.....I`d prefer to see her in court with no deal for her to get off lightly. Those brave women deserve to see justice. Amazing documentary though, many things I didn`t know about with him....I`m glad it was recommended to me, I hadn`t heard of it. 

Enjoy that lovely food!!! 



Pizza was good......not very July 4th, but good enough! But, we did make apple pie today....I served it with a small American flag stuck on top.....

Pink gin and lemonade tonight too.....and we have some late sunshine this evening which is nice to see. 

One episode left of the Epstein documentary....tough watch at times, but it shouldn`t be hidden. 

Tom`s glass is empty, mine almost empty......time for a top up.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, so much food!

And, while we do have bald eagles around where we live, mostly we only see hawks. Well, from my Dsis’s pool, a beautiful bald eagle was flying over head, and landed on a tree next to the pool. By the time I got my phone, he was gone. But what a perfect sight on this holiday.

Cool little one:


----------



## macraven

Cute yellow rubber ducky in the pool with your daughter!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Mac he has a thermometer, pool was 88 degrees.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

just a very quick stop in to wish everyone a happy July 4th!!!!  I hope you all have wonderful celebrations with friends and family if your able to 

We are having a great visit with family and the grandbaby.  Weather is amazing...even for windy Saskatchewan.   

Attaching a picture of the grandbaby.  She is loving all the attention and being handed from person to person .  
Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Did your wife nudge you to wake you up...



Very funny......

Lol actually my wife said if it were me the entire park would hear it!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> just a very quick stop in to wish everyone a happy July 4th!!!! I hope you all have wonderful celebrations with friends and family if your able to
> 
> We are having a great visit with family and the grandbaby.  Weather is amazing...even for windy Saskatchewan.
> 
> Attaching a picture of the grandbaby.  She is loving all the attention and being handed from person to person .
> Have a great day everyone!!!!



She is so beautiful pumpkin ❤......and growing so quickly.....and yes, she`ll adore the attention she`s getting....

Enjoy the rest of your day and weekend.......


----------



## keishashadow

Pumpkin - such a cute ‘lil firecracker there!  


Sue M said:


> @Charade67 you must go to Carousel of Progress!  I took my daughters when they were teens the first time fully expecting them to say didn’t like it, but they enjoyed it. It’s still a must do for us. And in summer a great break from the heat.
> Also Peoplemover a must do.


Yes, it’s a great place to cool off while waiting for a FP.  DH really enjoys it.  I love small world, to each their own .  


schumigirl said:


> but more granmamma from the Addams Family!!


Before GD was born, the other ‘grandma’ announced a nickname for herself.  Not nana, she spelled it out as Nona but she pronounced it not like Donna.    I still can’t pronounce it properly

She was insistent that she would preassign everyone in the extended family a nickname.  Suggested granmamma for me & even less flattering names for others...and it was on  Let’s just say there was an immediate revolt by ‘all in the family’.



schumigirl said:


> How scary to get heckled!!! And you don`t look too grandmommy there.....you look great....lovely picture of you and little one!


.
initially, surprised, then considered the source and actually felt for them.  Nothing more than small-minded, backwards people, afraid of anything outside their insulated scope of reality.  Unfortunately, that is the perfect mob scenario.

Thanks but i grabbed that huge hat to try and get a rise out of my DS.  He just smiled and told me I looked amazing, snake charmer he is.  After an hour was so glad I had it on, the type with SPF built into it.  Have been buying more of that sort of treated clothing, very handy.


----------



## Robo56

Happy 4th of July Sans family  







It’s like living in war zone......fireworks have been toning off here since dark. It’s been nonstop for 4 hours.

Had a nice visit with sister and her family. Son, daughter-in-law and grandson come up too. Sister has a beautiful site were she has her motor home. The lake is very nice. We had lots of good food. We celebrated sisters grandsons birthday today too.

It was 94 out today, but humidity was not bad. There was a bit of a breeze.

Hope everyone enjoyed their 4th celebrations.



mckennarose said:


> Oh yum! Have a great time!



Thank you,  we did. Hope you and your family had a good 4th.




Monykalyn said:


> Quick drop in and will catch up later! Hope all are well.
> hiked Devils Tower in Wyoming yesterday.



Wow....great pictures. Looks like you are all having a good time.



keishashadow said:


> Many schools starting to roll out their plans. Thus far, appears to be a hybrid type, combo of cyber & in-school instruction. Elementary mostly in school though unless another wave hits.



They are releasing information slowly for school restart here. They have mentioned masks will have to be worn in hallways while passing to classes. More info to come.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Attaching a picture of the grandbaby. She is loving all the attention and being handed from person to person .
> Have a great day everyone!!!!



You have a beautiful baby granddaughter.


Schumi hope the pizza and cocktails were good.

My aunt (my moms twin) is an incredible baker. She makes the best biscuits, pies and cakes I have ever eaten.

My sister made a delicious strawberry cake today. I need to get the recipe. I will share when I get it. It was so good.

Keisha I have always marveled at your description of the spreads you put out for family.

Lynne nice pic of pool flip.

I’am tried......guess I will have to try and go to sleep with the explosive sounds of fireworks....it’s almost 11 pm and they are still going strong

Good night Sans family.


----------



## Monykalyn

Another quick drop in before I lose service. Very spotty in the mountains and National forests
HAPPY 4th!! Went to Custer South Dakota, local place for dinner called Denial- wonderful food and service. Great patio weather. Had jackets and blankets for the fireworks


----------



## Sue M

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Lots of nostalgia your talking, it is a must and a great resting point.
> 
> There was a guy once that fell asleep and was snoring like a monster.......lol


You?  



schumigirl said:


> I`m not a fan of wine from that area. Tastes a little too much like NZ wines, like Oyster Bay.....I find them weak and too green. But, wine is such a personal thing....no rights and wrongs to taste for sure!!
> 
> Oh Epstein was murdered for sure. We are milling through it tonight......
> 
> No, we`re not ready to go eat out yet either, pubs in the bigger towns today were crazy busy!! Our local village pubs are just opening for food service hours right now.....it`s quiet here though.
> 
> Enjoy your evening though...food sounds lovely. Hope your weather stays nice, think we have shared the same amount of rain recently.....
> 
> Maybe that’s why I enjoy our BC wine, I am fond of Kim Crawford Sav Blanc
> Thanks, dinner turned out great. We had drinks on the patio, but as predicted inside to eat. Our friend who came brought over a sugar free chocolate dessert his wife thoughtfully sent with him for me. She couldn’t come unfortunately.
> 
> Hope the weather starts getting more summer like for us both.
> 
> I can’t imagine you’d look anything like the Addams Famiiy!  But now I have that song in my head!
> 
> I don’t know much about Ghislaine Maxwell but it’s sick a woman can be an accomplice to harming other women.
> I hope she stands trial too.
> 
> Very nice touch on your dessert!






Lynne G said:


> Yeah, Mac he has a thermometer, pool was 88 degrees.


Thats my kind of water temp!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> just a very quick stop in to wish everyone a happy July 4th!!!! I hope you all have wonderful celebrations with friends and family if your able to
> 
> We are having a great visit with family and the grandbaby.  Weather is amazing...even for windy Saskatchewan.
> 
> Attaching a picture of the grandbaby.  She is loving all the attention and being handed from person to person .
> Have a great day everyone!!!!


glad you had a nice family visit.  For once I’m envious of Sask weather. A first!  Oooooo that baby is beautiful! 



keishashadow said:


> Pumpkin - such a cute ‘lil firecracker there!
> 
> Yes, it’s a great place to cool off while waiting for a FP.  DH really enjoys it.  I love small world, to each their own .
> 
> Before GD was born, the other ‘grandma’ announced a nickname for herself.  Not nana, she spelled it out as Nona but she pronounced it not like Donna.    I still can’t pronounce it properly
> 
> She was insistent that she would preassign everyone in the extended family a nickname.  Suggested granmamma for me & even less flattering names for others...and it was on  Let’s just say there was an immediate revolt by ‘all in the family’.
> 
> .
> initially, surprised, then considered the source and actually felt for them.  Nothing more than small-minded, backwards people, afraid of anything outside their insulated scope of reality.  Unfortunately, that is the perfect mob scenario.
> 
> Thanks but i grabbed that huge hat to try and get a rise out of my DS.  He just smiled and told me I looked amazing, snake charmer he is.  After an hour was so glad I had it on, the type with SPF built into it.  Have been buying more of that sort of treated clothing, very handy.


I enjoy Small World too, but Carousel is much more comfy to relax in!
Other grandma sounds quite- interesting lol!  Imagine telling everyone what their name should be! 
My friends grandma was Nona. They are Italian.

Very strange that people would heckle you for wearing a mask. Yes, quite small minded. But scary too. You’re right about mob mentality.
I‘ve seen those SPF hats in Costco. But don’t think this year. I should have picked one up last year, must have tried them on 10x.



Monykalyn said:


> Another quick drop in before I lose service. Very spotty in the mountains and National forests
> HAPPY 4th!! Went to Custer South Dakota, local place for dinner called Denial- wonderful food and service. Great patio weather. Had jackets and blankets for the fireworks


Yay more pics!  Sounds like you were having similar weather to us today. Blankets needed!  We were 64 this evening.


After friend and family left I watched the fireworks from all the US cities.  Loved the ones coming out of The Empire State Building.

@Robo56  hope the Fireworks have settled down in your area. Sounds like a nice family get together!


----------



## Sue M

Schumi i messed up answering you on my post. Ugh. Somehow I answered within your quote.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Pumpkin - such a cute ‘lil firecracker there!
> 
> Yes, it’s a great place to cool off while waiting for a FP.  DH really enjoys it.  I love small world, to each their own .
> 
> Before GD was born, the other ‘grandma’ announced a nickname for herself.  Not nana, she spelled it out as Nona but she pronounced it not like Donna.    I still can’t pronounce it properly
> 
> She was insistent that she would preassign everyone in the extended family a nickname.  Suggested granmamma for me & even less flattering names for others...and it was on  Let’s just say there was an immediate revolt by ‘all in the family’.
> 
> .
> initially, surprised, then considered the source and actually felt for them.  Nothing more than small-minded, backwards people, afraid of anything outside their insulated scope of reality.  Unfortunately, that is the perfect mob scenario.
> 
> Thanks but i grabbed that huge hat to try and get a rise out of my DS.  He just smiled and told me I looked amazing, snake charmer he is.  After an hour was so glad I had it on, the type with SPF built into it.  Have been buying more of that sort of treated clothing, very handy.




It`s usually pronounced kinda like Moana in Italy, with emphasis on the N. Would that be it?? Oh yeah, that would have been stamped out too from me......my mum gets called Gran....very common in Scotland.

It looks good.....lol on your son!!! Classic answer to the question...how do I look....lol.....

Yes, backward people and their opinions.....sadly too many of them around!!!

Hope you enjoyed the day yesterday though......







Robo56 said:


> Happy 4th of July Sans family
> 
> View attachment 506524
> 
> View attachment 506523
> 
> View attachment 506525
> 
> It’s like living in war zone......fireworks have been toning off here since dark. It’s been nonstop for 4 hours.
> 
> Had a nice visit with sister and her family. Son, daughter-in-law and grandson come up too. Sister has a beautiful site were she has her motor home. The lake is very nice. We had lots of good food. We celebrated sisters grandsons birthday today too.
> 
> It was 94 out today, but humidity was not bad. There was a bit of a breeze.
> 
> Hope everyone enjoyed their 4th celebrations.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you,  we did. Hope you and your family had a good 4th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....great pictures. Looks like you are all having a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> They are releasing information slowly for school restart here. They have mentioned masks will have to be worn in hallways while passing to classes. More info to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a beautiful baby granddaughter.
> 
> 
> Schumi hope the pizza and cocktails were good.
> 
> My aunt (my moms twin) is an incredible baker. She makes the best biscuits, pies and cakes I have ever eaten.
> 
> My sister made a delicious strawberry cake today. I need to get the recipe. I will share when I get it. It was so good.
> 
> Keisha I have always marveled at your description of the spreads you put out for family.
> 
> Lynne nice pic of pool flip.
> 
> I’am tried......guess I will have to try and go to sleep with the explosive sounds of fireworks....it’s almost 11 pm and they are still going strong
> 
> Good night Sans family.



It`s always good to have an excellent baker in your circle somewhere......my mum wasn`t a great baker, but I do have a friend who helps if I need her.....lol.....strawberry cake sounds lovely.

Yes, pink gins were lovely thanks! That`s where my strawberries were to be found last night......

Sounds like you had a lovely day with the family Robo......glad to hear it!!!



Sue.......it`s easy to do when multi quoting.

Yes, Sauvignon Blanc is not a wine I enjoy from anywhere, bit like Pinot Grigio, i find them too weak. I like a wine you can almost chew!!

My husband thinks I still look wonderful of course.....lol.....he is biased though, but I do feel its wild looking especially after a walk on the breezy beach!

Glad your meal went well.

Ghislaine Maxwell`s family are famous for being crooks and not nice people, that`s probably an understatement!




Going out a drive this morning with our boy. Just because........

It`s a nice day and we haven`t done that for a while. So, he`s going to drive as his car has hardly moved since he is working from home. Think it moved once last week when he met up with three friends for a social distancing meeting. Glad they could all get together.....and each of them is more sensible than the other!!!

Moroccan chicken thighs tonight.....spicy cous cous.....roasted peppers. Will make a fruity sauce for the chicken to cook in.

F1 is back on today....but doubt we`ll watch it.....lost interest really.

Not much else going on today........





​




































Have a wonderful Sunday.........​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, a very sunny Sunday, and a hot one, again.  No dinner to cook, as my brother said he’s getting pizzas.  Last of mom’s things are in that brother’s house, and after taking way too long to go through all the stuff my sister had, we all will be glad.  She had so many pictures, blast from past for all of us, and some tears, as with both parents gone, we all selected some, and my sister will keep the rest that we thought needed to be kept. Was good to see my oldest sibling and his wife that arrived on Friday, after a long drive.  He lives in the state next to ours, and I have to agree, the travel across our state is mostly boring. We expected, and enjoyed candy he bought from a place near him, that is very good candy.  They also brought home made, by one of his local dairy farms, strawberry shortcake ice cream. So refreshing, and tasty.  I did a lemon meringue pie, that was delicious, and I was happy the peaks survived in the box I brought it in.  I wanted a lid, as I have had a pie that slipped out of its pan, and prompted landed on the floor before.  So no pie on floor would be in my car.  There is, as usual, so much food left over from last night, I have left overs that will be breakfast and lunch.  Hard boiled eggs are a perfect breakfast item, with fresh fruit mix, we tossed Friday afternoon.  All was sweet,  And I know little one will get into the slices of watermelon we also have.  We always use half the watermelon in the mix, the slice the rest.  There’s something you do in the summer.  Grab a slice, and lean over, as the drips of watermelon always are, as you munch to the rind.  Summer is a great time to enjoy the fresh fruit that Is on sale everywhere this time of year.  

And so, great pictures from MonyK, what a perfect place to enjoy some of our country’s forests. And nice, Robo enjoyed some time at the lake. Also, oh yes, Schumi’s enjoying some wine last night. Lazy Sunday is what I am striving for too. You are having a perfect Sunday.

Yeah, I think we were having competing fireworks most of last night, Robo.  It was like those on one side of me answering those on the other side of me.  So loud noises, for way past after I went to bed. I hope not as many nor as late if they decide to set off more tonight.  

And ooh, as we drove home last night, the moon was huge and so lovely to see just above the horizon. I don’t have a great picture of it,as hanging out of my car, my phone is not that good. Should have told little one. Her phone has a better camera. I should get a new phone, as DH wants a new phone, and likes mine. Eh, I do like the new phones, and save my stuff to the cloud, but downloading all that to a new phone is a pain, and well, it is an expensive one as well. Maybe in the Fall, when all offer extra savings for buying the new phones.

Ah, started the morning with a long shower, as between swimming in a salt based pool all yesterday, and sweating moving all that stuff, I felt like I needed to feel clean. Ah yes, kids are still asleep. Laundry done. Did hang out some, as weather lady said humidity would be less today, and with that bright sun, the linens should dry quickly. Yesterday, you did not want to be outside long. It was so sticky out. And we were the very lucky ones, as no rain was seen or heard yesterday. But as a repeat all this week, 90’s are the high temps, with your haha, you loose, chance of rain. Isolated rain showers is what the weather lady said, early this morning.

Finally, so cute baby, Pumpkin. Nice you get to cuddle that cutie. Babies should always get lots of happy hugs and attention.

Back to the routine of Sunday. Wash finished, trash out, and hoping not as late leaving my brother’s house, as ready for the work week is my Sunday night. In between that, gas for the car, and yes, more food. I am taking little one, as she can pump, and pick out the food all will eat. Usually, I do not hear why did you buy that, from any in my family, but little one. Picky eater she is.

Yes indeed, super happy Sunday here.  And enjoy that .  Summer is here.  Yay!


----------



## mckennarose

Morning,
Well, last night was crazy here!  I have never seen so many people shooting off fireworks.  It was non stop for hours!  My dogs are usually fine with them, but with them going non stop I had to put the thunder coats on them and took them in my room with the tv and sound machine on to drown out some of the noise.  Poor things.  PA made the large fireworks legal so I guess now everyone who can buy them is buying them.  Our city has an ordinance against them but there were just too many going off last night to keep up with, I guess.  Someone even set some off this morning at 5:30 am.  I was NOT happy about that.  

Other than the fireworks, we had a nice relaxing day.  Hoping today will be the same.  



Charade67 said:


> If anyone needs me I will be moving in next to MRose.


LOL!  Come on over!  Although, we're having leftovers today.


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Well........had the port.........





DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Don’t you worry though, if you’re ever in the area I’ll make sure there is plenty.......


Bummer.... you didn't save me any!  I'll be stopping by another time.


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Nice to see you post I’ve been wondering where you’ve been?!?!!?!


I'm here, just was quiet for a while.  Thanks for the kind words!



schumigirl said:


> Good to see you mrose......hope things are better for you now......


Thanks!  Just working through some family things.  


schumigirl said:


> Sounds like a lovely get together you have planned today.....hope it all goes well and everyone has fun.


We had a nice time, thanks.


macraven said:


> It does not bother my cats but the neighborhood dogs.


My dogs are usually fine with thunder storms and fireworks.  It was just too crazy last night with them going off.  There was so much smoke from them in the neighborhood it looked like the Mist.  I'm glad I had the thunder coats and I even put some lavender oil on coats.  They did calm down after I got them inside and upstairs.


Sue M said:


> Yum. Have some Shoo Fly pie for me! I remember my parents taking us to Lancaster, PA when I was young. I recall the food was good but that pie really stuck in my memories. That and my mom going into every antique shop we passed lol.


We have some Amish closer to us, but mostly more Mennonite and some of their food is similar.  There's an Amish stand at a farm market we usually go to where hubby will buy a pie or two.  One of my friends grew up Mennonite and she makes awesome whoopie pies.  


Sue M said:


> We have big picture windows in our living room. Have had our share of birdies fly into them. None dead but knocked out and stunned.


We had the same thing happen to us at our previous house!  It's terrifying when you hear that loud "smack!"  One time we had a large hawk hit it, it fell on the ground and we went out to see if it was ok...... that was the first time I was very close to a hawk and that thing was HUGE!  I was a little afraid to get closer because the talons were enormous and it stood as high as my knees.  It was dazed for a bit and then flew away.


keishashadow said:


> Will say, if i had to do it again, would’ve stayed home. I was alarmed to see that, other than us, maybe a handful of other people wearing masks and it was hip to hip before 11 am. A red state, people were very vocal not wearing masks were political statements. We actually got heckled a few times for wearing them in that vein. Stay classy Ohio


That's terrible!  And frightening.  


keishashadow said:


> Mandatory is an interesting term. Unless enforced (by employers, airline flight lists, neighbors/friends spilling the beans on one’s ‘illicit’ travel) don’t see many paying much heed to it if truth be told.


I was surprised when hubby got the letter from HR notifying employees of the 14 day quarantine.  We're pretty sure it's not legally enforceable.  There's even a blurb about talking to HR about when you're going, where you're going, etc.  


keishashadow said:


> Can’t say I’ve heard a single person in my area changing their plans. One middle DS’s employer is world-wide, they have been mandating a CV test for anyone who is off work more than 3 days. when this first started in March, they made him self-quarantine for 14 days as he was at a conference in large casino in your area. They just lifted the NYC ban a few weeks ago, haven’t put in place any others...yet.


Would you believe the casino is open?  They cancelled minor league baseball, had no fans in the stands for the Pocono 500, yet they open the casino where people are literally on top of each other indoors?  In a very "high touch" setting?
Hubby has a few co-workers who have cancelled their trips.  Two are DVC.  
We still have about 10-20 new cases every few days, so it's still here, just not as bad.  I can't wait to see what the 4th holiday brings with regard to cases.  


keishashadow said:


> I like my wine to taste like kool aid, there I said it lol Give me a good, cold Lambrusco and I’ll top it off with 7up and be happy With my spritzer. When i’m Feeling fancy I will go with a moscato or a sweet reisling.
> 
> least I know what i like & stick to it. My take on Port is that it’s so heavy and smells rather, well, funky. Carole can translate that into wine aficionado speak i’m Sure


LOL!  you like "party wine", as we call it.  Sweeter wine you can drink a lot of.  My mom, two of my daughters and my hubby all like the sweeter, lighter wines.  I like the dark, oaky, dry reds like Rioja or Merlot.  But my favorite sipper wines are Madeiras, which are similar to ports.
I wouldn't turn down a glass of Lambrusco or Moscato on a hot day though.  I'm not a fan of Niagara or Concord grape wines with a very "grape-y" flavor, IYKWIM.


schumigirl said:


> .I like red and white, never Rose......Tom likes a Port now and again, but it`s got to be the good stuff. Not stuff you can buy in stores usually. Warres, Sandeman or Guedes are his personal favourites. Little too heavy for me, but will take an odd one.


I'll have to look for those.  My favorite Madeira, Broadbent Malmsey 10 year, is hard to get here and why I buy the steweardship for a delivery service based in NY to have it shipped.

We have loads of wineries here and do visit them in the Summer and Fall for their events.  Sadly, we haven't done it at all this year.  One of the wineries has been ageing different wines in old liquor barrels and some of those are interesting.  They started doing it about 7-ish years ago.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Attaching a picture of the grandbaby. She is loving all the attention and being handed from person to person .


So sweet!  Enjoy!



Robo56 said:


> It’s like living in war zone......fireworks have been toning off here since dark. It’s been nonstop for 4 hours.


Ugh!  That's how it was here last night too!




Sue M said:


> My friends grandma was Nona. They are Italian.


Yep, it's common here since we have a lot of Italian families in the area.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all. Two coffees down the hatch and still sleepy. May take the rare nap later


Robo56 said:


> It’s like living in war zone......fireworks have been toning off here since dark. It’s been nonstop for 4 hours.


it was unbelievable here. Last I heard going off was after 4 am & woke up to distant ones pre 7 am.
Not talking legal, at least M80s, perhaps M100s. Those aren’t what I consider fireworks


Robo56 said:


> They are releasing information slowly for school restart here. They have mentioned masks will have to be worn in hallways while passing to classes. More info to come


Makes sense. Many HS here stating masks worn all day. Going to rough when it’s still hot outside


Robo56 said:


> Keisha I have always marveled at your description of the spreads you put out for family.


Lol thanks. It comes from having picky eaters and dealing with learning the ropes having holiday dinners for 50+ people back in the dayhad Italian relatives via first marriage. They who have the largest house, get the ‘honor’ of hosting


Sue M said:


> Very strange that people would heckle you for wearing a mask. Yes, quite small minded. But scary too. You’re right about mob mentality.
> I‘ve seen those SPF hats in Costco. But don’t think this year. I should have picked one up last year, must have tried them on 10x.


it’s the new normal here, agitated by political factions That are now supposedly identifiable by how u adhere to mask mandates


schumigirl said:


> It`s usually pronounced kinda like Moana in Italy, with emphasis on the N. Would that be it?? Oh yeah, that would have been stamped out too from me......my mum gets called Gran....very common in Scotland.


Yes, that’s it

funny thing, to enrich the little decided we’d explore the Czech language. I know boys & pieces. We looked up name for grandma. Lol Told her to not call me that in public

Babicka


schumigirl said:


> Moroccan chicken thighs tonight.....spicy cous cous.....roasted peppers. Will make a fruity sauce for the chicken to cook in.


That sounds fancy but just can’t bear texture of cous cous despite living rice

the mr, who heads back to work tomorrow after a nice 2 week break, will be surprised with a Huge lobster tail on grill



Lynne G said:


> She had so many pictures, blast from past for all of us, and some tears, as with both parents gone, we all selected some, and my sister will keep the rest that we thought needed to be kept.


Aw, hugs


Lynne G said:


> Ah, started the morning with a long shower, as between swimming in a salt based pool all yesterday, and sweating moving all that stuff, I felt like I needed to feel clean.


I need that rinse off shower via ones at beach entrance. after dipping Into salt water just too itchy    Really enjoyed the non salt pools on DCL. That ship has (not) sailed lol


mckennarose said:


> had to put the thunder coats on them and took them in my room with the tv and sound machine on to drown out some of the noise. Poor things. PA made the large fireworks legal so I guess now everyone who can buy them is buying them. Our city has an ordinance against them but there were just too many going off last night to keep up with, I guess. Someone even set some off this morning at 5:30 am. I was NOT happy about that.


It’s stinks. The new thunder vest is a failure here. Fit way off despite my pooch being well within weight range for it.  It’s going back


mckennarose said:


> Would you believe the casino is open? They cancelled minor league baseball, had no fans in the stands for the Pocono 500, yet they open the casino where people are literally on top of each other indoors? In a very "high touch" setting?


it was here too. Now closed for the week moratorium in county.  When it opens, no smoking rule. Let me say hooray


mckennarose said:


> LOL! you like "party wine", as we call it. Sweeter wine you can drink a lot of.


Not sure re a lot lol, just really not a wine fan, period   If I have more than a pour, it’s rare. I do appreciate and enjoy sipping a bit of the home made ‘italian’ red with spaghetti dinner. Too bad increasingly few people still brew in their basements.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ooh, a very sunny Sunday, and a hot one, again.  No dinner to cook, as my brother said he’s getting pizzas.  Last of mom’s things are in that brother’s house, and after taking way too long to go through all the stuff my sister had, we all will be glad.  She had so many pictures, blast from past for all of us, and some tears, as with both parents gone, we all selected some, and my sister will keep the rest that we thought needed to be kept. Was good to see my oldest sibling and his wife that arrived on Friday, after a long drive.  He lives in the state next to ours, and I have to agree, the travel across our state is mostly boring. We expected, and enjoyed candy he bought from a place near him, that is very good candy.  They also brought home made, by one of his local dairy farms, strawberry shortcake ice cream. So refreshing, and tasty.  I did a lemon meringue pie, that was delicious, and I was happy the peaks survived in the box I brought it in.  I wanted a lid, as I have had a pie that slipped out of its pan, and prompted landed on the floor before.  So no pie on floor would be in my car.  There is, as usual, so much food left over from last night, I have left overs that will be breakfast and lunch.  Hard boiled eggs are a perfect breakfast item, with fresh fruit mix, we tossed Friday afternoon.  All was sweet,  And I know little one will get into the slices of watermelon we also have.  We always use half the watermelon in the mix, the slice the rest.  There’s something you do in the summer.  Grab a slice, and lean over, as the drips of watermelon always are, as you munch to the rind.  Summer is a great time to enjoy the fresh fruit that Is on sale everywhere this time of year.
> 
> And so, great pictures from MonyK, what a perfect place to enjoy some of our country’s forests. And nice, Robo enjoyed some time at the lake. Also, oh yes, Schumi’s enjoying some wine last night. Lazy Sunday is what I am striving for too. You are having a perfect Sunday.
> 
> Yeah, I think we were having competing fireworks most of last night, Robo.  It was like those on one side of me answering those on the other side of me.  So loud noises, for way past after I went to bed. I hope not as many nor as late if they decide to set off more tonight.
> 
> And ooh, as we drove home last night, the moon was huge and so lovely to see just above the horizon. I don’t have a great picture of it,as hanging out of my car, my phone is not that good. Should have told little one. Her phone has a better camera. I should get a new phone, as DH wants a new phone, and likes mine. Eh, I do like the new phones, and save my stuff to the cloud, but downloading all that to a new phone is a pain, and well, it is an expensive one as well. Maybe in the Fall, when all offer extra savings for buying the new phones.
> 
> Ah, started the morning with a long shower, as between swimming in a salt based pool all yesterday, and sweating moving all that stuff, I felt like I needed to feel clean. Ah yes, kids are still asleep. Laundry done. Did hang out some, as weather lady said humidity would be less today, and with that bright sun, the linens should dry quickly. Yesterday, you did not want to be outside long. It was so sticky out. And we were the very lucky ones, as no rain was seen or heard yesterday. But as a repeat all this week, 90’s are the high temps, with your haha, you loose, chance of rain. Isolated rain showers is what the weather lady said, early this morning.
> 
> Finally, so cute baby, Pumpkin. Nice you get to cuddle that cutie. Babies should always get lots of happy hugs and attention.
> 
> Back to the routine of Sunday. Wash finished, trash out, and hoping not as late leaving my brother’s house, as ready for the work week is my Sunday night. In between that, gas for the car, and yes, more food. I am taking little one, as she can pump, and pick out the food all will eat. Usually, I do not hear why did you buy that, from any in my family, but little one. Picky eater she is.
> 
> Yes indeed, super happy Sunday here.  And enjoy that ☀.  Summer is here.  Yay!




Hugs Lynne.....looking through deceased parents personal items is so hard. Pictures are priceless and trying to decide which ones to keep is quite emotional. But, lovely to go through at the same time. 

Glad you`re having some gorgeous weather!!! We didn`t even get a glimpse of the moon last night as it was so cloudy!!! Looked beautiful in astronomy pics we looked at this morning. 





mckennarose said:


> Morning,
> Well, last night was crazy here!  I have never seen so many people shooting off fireworks.  It was non stop for hours!  My dogs are usually fine with them, but with them going non stop I had to put the thunder coats on them and took them in my room with the tv and sound machine on to drown out some of the noise.  Poor things.  PA made the large fireworks legal so I guess now everyone who can buy them is buying them.  Our city has an ordinance against them but there were just too many going off last night to keep up with, I guess.  Someone even set some off this morning at 5:30 am.  I was NOT happy about that.
> 
> Other than the fireworks, we had a nice relaxing day.  Hoping today will be the same.
> 
> 
> LOL!  Come on over!  Although, we're having leftovers today.
> 
> 
> Bummer.... you didn't save me any!  I'll be stopping by another time.
> 
> I'm here, just was quiet for a while.  Thanks for the kind words!
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Just working through some family things.
> 
> We had a nice time, thanks.
> 
> My dogs are usually fine with thunder storms and fireworks.  It was just too crazy last night with them going off.  There was so much smoke from them in the neighborhood it looked like the Mist.  I'm glad I had the thunder coats and I even put some lavender oil on coats.  They did calm down after I got them inside and upstairs.
> 
> We have some Amish closer to us, but mostly more Mennonite and some of their food is similar.  There's an Amish stand at a farm market we usually go to where hubby will buy a pie or two.  One of my friends grew up Mennonite and she makes awesome whoopie pies.
> 
> We had the same thing happen to us at our previous house!  It's terrifying when you hear that loud "smack!"  One time we had a large hawk hit it, it fell on the ground and we went out to see if it was ok...... that was the first time I was very close to a hawk and that thing was HUGE!  I was a little afraid to get closer because the talons were enormous and it stood as high as my knees.  It was dazed for a bit and then flew away.
> 
> That's terrible!  And frightening.
> 
> I was surprised when hubby got the letter from HR notifying employees of the 14 day quarantine.  We're pretty sure it's not legally enforceable.  There's even a blurb about talking to HR about when you're going, where you're going, etc.
> 
> Would you believe the casino is open?  They cancelled minor league baseball, had no fans in the stands for the Pocono 500, yet they open the casino where people are literally on top of each other indoors?  In a very "high touch" setting?
> Hubby has a few co-workers who have cancelled their trips.  Two are DVC.
> We still have about 10-20 new cases every few days, so it's still here, just not as bad.  I can't wait to see what the 4th holiday brings with regard to cases.
> 
> LOL!  you like "party wine", as we call it.  Sweeter wine you can drink a lot of.  My mom, two of my daughters and my hubby all like the sweeter, lighter wines.  I like the dark, oaky, dry reds like Rioja or Merlot.  But my favorite sipper wines are Madeiras, which are similar to ports.
> I wouldn't turn down a glass of Lambrusco or Moscato on a hot day though.  I'm not a fan of Niagara or Concord grape wines with a very "grape-y" flavor, IYKWIM.
> 
> I'll have to look for those.  My favorite Madeira, Broadbent Malmsey 10 year, is hard to get here and why I buy the steweardship for a delivery service based in NY to have it shipped.
> 
> We have loads of wineries here and do visit them in the Summer and Fall for their events.  Sadly, we haven't done it at all this year.  One of the wineries has been ageing different wines in old liquor barrels and some of those are interesting.  They started doing it about 7-ish years ago.
> 
> 
> So sweet!  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Ugh!  That's how it was here last night too!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's common here since we have a lot of Italian families in the area.



Fireworks at that time of the morning is ridiculous!! I`d have been mad too.....and yes, poor pets that get so scared. 

Never tried that Madeira, we don`t even have a bottle in the house, haven`t for years. 

Yes, wineries are a big hobby of ours. Well, more so years back. Our wine groups are always talking about organising trips to some, but we don`t really care to back to some of the regions.....only thing we like out of France is Champagne!! But, one day we`ll get to California for the wineries. I`d love to see Australian ones, but don`t want to go to Australia. 

Have you tried a good strong Argentinian Malbec? Delicious. 

"someone" on here gets teased a lot about Lambrusco.....lol....it`s done with kindness though...... 

Enjoy rest of your weekend.......






keishashadow said:


> Morning all. Two coffees down the hatch and still sleepy. May take the rare nap later
> 
> it was unbelievable here. Last I heard going off was after 4 am & woke up to distant ones pre 7 am.
> Not talking legal, at least M80s, perhaps M100s. Those aren’t what I consider fireworks
> 
> Makes sense. Many HS here stating masks worn all day. Going to rough when it’s still hot outside
> 
> Lol thanks. It comes from having picky eaters and dealing with learning the ropes having holiday dinners for 50+ people back in the dayhad Italian relatives via first marriage. They who have the largest house, get the ‘honor’ of hosting
> 
> it’s the new normal here, agitated by political factions That are now supposedly identifiable by how u adhere to mask mandates
> 
> Yes, that’s it
> 
> funny thing, to enrich the little decided we’d explore the Czech language. I know boys & pieces. We looked up name for grandma. Lol Told her to not call me that in public
> 
> Babicka
> 
> That sounds fancy but just can’t bear texture of cous cous despite living rice
> 
> the mr, who heads back to work tomorrow after a nice 2 week break, will be surprised with a Huge lobster tail on grill
> 
> 
> Aw, hugs
> 
> I need that rinse off shower via ones at beach entrance. after dipping Into salt water just too itchy    Really enjoyed the non salt pools on DCL. That ship has (not) sailed lol
> 
> It’s stinks. The new thunder vest is a failure here. Fit way off despite my pooch being well within weight range for it.  It’s going back
> 
> it was here too. Now closed for the week moratorium in county.  When it opens, no smoking rule. Let me say hooray
> 
> Not sure re a lot lol, just really not a wine fan, period   If I have more than a pour, it’s rare. I do appreciate and enjoy sipping a bit of the home made ‘italian’ red with spaghetti dinner. Too bad increasingly few people still brew in their basements.



I always forget you have Italian in your family!! Doh......

I`m thinking Babbadook when I see the Czech word for grandma!!! No....that`s not great......

You`d love Tom`s man shed he had built last year.......him and the guy who helps with the gardening are I`m sure going into business.....lol....they have a red going right now with a white about ready and I swear they`re planning to branch into something involving liquor!!!! I suggested Sloe Gin as I love that!!!! The wines they have made so far aren`t exactly the types of wines I`m used to...but....as I claim not a wine snob  I drink it......sparingly.....lol.....

Yay for no smoking in the Casino.....I would visit if they were all non smoking! 

I do love cous cous....I know what you mean about the texture though......change of plan though.....I didn`t have all the spices I needed, so it`s kind of like a chicken mac n cheese, but the chicken will have bbq seasoning on it, so when it`s mixed through it all goes kinda barbecue flavour.....you either like it or you don`t ......we like it! 


Watched the start of the GP, but as soon as the competition went out....switched off. It`s not the same as it used to be. 

So, I chatted to a friend on Zoom......chatted to my mum again....she is actually still doing great being stuck at home.....think we`re all so surprised how good she`s doing. And she has no plans to rush out either. 

Did try my mask today.....just the disposable ones to see how they are......so far so good. But, it`s not even remotely hot here today, and we very rarely if ever have humidity. 

Counting down the hours till I get my hair done though......I know many of you ladies know what I mean when I say it`s getting rather desperate now!!! Never gone 4 months between visits ever!!! 

Time for a pot of tea.......Earl Grey Lynne.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, I would be so lucky to be enjoying that tea with Schumi.  One of my favorites, Earl Grey. Such a nice strong tea.  I make it once in awhile, as sometimes hard to find around me.  But not so an unusual tea.  Mine, just black tea leaves.  But tasty none the less.  Those, are around everywhere.

Yeah, we have winery places around us, but more common now, is hard liquor making places. Including a neat looking one down the street from us. Older one and I may walk down there to see what outdoor seating they have, and their prices of what they make. I’m up to sampling a rum or other when it’s a little cooler.

Little one and I got gas for the car and food.  It was feeling way too hot out by the time we were getting the grocery bags out of the car.

Yeah, McK, I saw and heard some might large fireworks in my neighborhood. And yeah, a closer neighbor set off an M80 around 6 this morning. I was up, but eh, that was a tad to early to be celebrating. I, for one, have no desire to buy or set off any fireworks except maybe a sparkler.

My kids always called my mom, grandmom, and my DH’s mom, is ya ya. Well, just generally how it sounds, since I don’t know Greek spelling of it.

Ooh, some pie for me. Yeah, goes nice with tea.

And we have hung stuff in and on our large windows, as unfortunately we have had a dead bird, but thankfully most just stunned. And yeah, have heard some pretty loud thumps. Those hawks, white and red tailed, are huge. The only one that truly started me, was at work. I heard commotion from my window, looked out and saw a snowy owl staring at me, wings spread across more than my whole pane of window. I think he was as startled as me, as he promptly then flew away. He was huge.


----------



## mckennarose

keishashadow said:


> Morning all. Two coffees down the hatch and still sleepy. May take the rare nap later


I'm right there with you!  I just downed my third cup, cleaned the garage and yard up from last night, did the dishes and now doing laundry.  I never nap during the day, but I think today will be that day.  


keishashadow said:


> Not talking legal, at least M80s, perhaps M100s. Those aren’t what I consider fireworks


We had a lot of those going off here too.  


keishashadow said:


> They who have the largest house, get the ‘honor’ of hosting


This is me.  I host every holiday, birthday and anniversary.  It can be exhausting sometimes.


keishashadow said:


> Not sure re a lot lol, just really not a wine fan, period If I have more than a pour, it’s rare. I do appreciate and enjoy sipping a bit of the home made ‘italian’ red with spaghetti dinner. Too bad increasingly few people still brew in their basements.


LOL, my Italian grandfather made wine in the basement.  Very few do it anymore.  


schumigirl said:


> Have you tried a good strong Argentinian Malbec? Delicious.


I have, yes.  I like the fuller bodied wines, and if the Malbec finishes smooth I can drink it.  Same with Shiraz.  I am very much an "old world" style wine person.  Some of the local ones here are a bit too "sharp" for me.  I make up my own wine tasting words... lol!


schumigirl said:


> "someone" on here gets teased a lot about Lambrusco.....lol....it`s done with kindness though......


LOL!  Lambrusco is an Italian staple wine in households here.  I think I'll drink it because it reminds me of my childhood!  LOL!  Don't laugh, but growing up with Italian grandparents you got a taste of wine with your dinner growing up.  They mixed a bit of wine with soda for us.  Definitely frowned upon these days.

Ironically, Che La Luna is playing right now in the background on my Echo dot.  I usually tell Alexa to play music like Dean Martin and off she goes....


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, we have winery places around us, but more common now, is hard liquor making places.


I've seen a lot of that lately too.  One winery is also making beer.  I tried it but it's far too  "IPA-ey" for me.  I also make up my own beer tasting words.  LOL!


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, McK, I saw and heard some might large fireworks in my neighborhood. And yeah, a closer neighbor set off an M80 around 6 this morning. I was up, but eh, that was a rad to early to be celebrating. I, for one, have no desire to buy or set off any fireworks except maybe a sparkler.


I've never seen anything like last night.  Maybe because people were staying home more this year?  


Lynne G said:


> And we have hung stuff in and on our large windows, as unfortunately we have had a dead bird, but thankfully most just stunned. And yeah, have heard some pretty loud thumps. Those hawks, white and red tailed, are huge. The only one that truly started me, was at work. I heard commotion from my window, looked out and saw a snowy owl staring at me, wings spread across more than my whole pane of window. I think he was as startled as me, as he promptly then flew away. He was huge.


Wow!  I've never seen an owl close up in the wild.  They are another predator I have to keep an eye out in case they go for my dogs.  It's mostly hawks here though.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, McK, mostly we see white tail hawks around here.  Almost always see one circling.  Had one tear into my front window bush at high speed a few months ago.  Guess he was hoping to eat some of the young birds.  That bush always seems to have the nests of the sparrows that come every Spring and leave every Fall.  And has had one enjoy a squirrel he had caught, as he tried to carry it off, but decided a meal now, in our backyard, was the better choice.  They are strong birds, but I assume that big squirrel was too heavy for him.  They do better with smaller birds, mice, and small rabbits.  You don’t see them carrying a full side rabbit either.  And yeah, my Dsis was always looking out for her dog, when in her large backyard, as yeah, a hawk would as soon have a small dog than any other wildlife.  

Little one wants to go for a walk. Hair up, as way too warm to be around my neck, and a hat and suntan lotion. With this full sunny day, I am not getting red or any sunburn.

Hope all are having some fun this Sunday.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ooh, I would be so lucky to be enjoying that tea with Schumi.  One of my favorites, Earl Grey. Such a nice strong tea.  I make it once in awhile, as sometimes hard to find around me.  But not so an unusual tea.  Mine, just black tea leaves.  But tasty none the less.  Those, are around everywhere.
> 
> I heard commotion from my window, looked out and saw a snowy owl staring at me, wings spread across more than my whole pane of window. I think he was as startled as me, as he promptly then flew away. He was huge.




I think Earl Grey may be a favourite after plain old regular tea....got have the extra lemon in it for me though...yes, nice with a slice of cake or pie!

We have a lot of owls around here, one usually sits right on our gates, almost like a little guard. Never manage to get close to them though, they are beautiful creatures. 

We do see Kestrels and hawks too round here.  The Goshawk is one of the more common here, they have red eyes usually and white brows....we don`t have pets to worry about here though.  





mckennarose said:


> I have, yes.  I like the fuller bodied wines, and if the Malbec finishes smooth I can drink it.  Same with Shiraz.  I am very much an "old world" style wine person.  Some of the local ones here are a bit too "sharp" for me.  I make up my own wine tasting words... lol!
> 
> LOL!  Lambrusco is an Italian staple wine in households here.  I think I'll drink it because it reminds me of my childhood!  LOL!  Don't laugh, but growing up with Italian grandparents you got a taste of wine with your dinner growing up.  They mixed a bit of wine with soda for us.  Definitely frowned upon these days.
> 
> Ironically, Che La Luna is playing right now in the background on my Echo dot.  I usually tell Alexa to play music like Dean Martin and off she goes....



Hey, any word will do if that`s how you feel when you drink it......love a good full bodied wine whatever the grape usually. Except French wines....not a fan of the many I have tried. 

Oh I`m not laughing, it`s not just Italy. They do the same in France, Germany and most of the Nordic countries, they`ll give kids wine usually mixed with water with dinner at a very young age. First time someone gave me as a 6 year old a glass of water mixed with wine her face was a picture apparently......lol....I don`t even remember.

I certainly got the taste for it somehow!!! 

Che La Luna I only ever hear on an episode of Everybody Loves Raymond.....and old Italian relative turns up.....only she`s not a relative at all!! Funny show. 




Dinner is done. 

Feeling very full right now......my two had room for dessert, not me....will see if I feel like it later. 

Well, the opening of pubs didn`t exactly work out as Boris planned. Crowds of hundreds all congregating together and it`s not going to get any better. Cities seem to be overun with people and police admit, they can`t stop it. 

Not sure what the answer is. 

Tonight.....not sure what we`ll watch. Finished off the Epstein documentary last night. Compelling viewing. Nothing but admiration for those ladies who stepped forward. Must be more to come with the arrest of his accomplice. 

There`s a few real crime stories on there to watch.....always fascinating. 

I know Kevin Bacon is not everyone`s cup of tea....but he has a new movie out I think called You should have left! Like the sound of it.....it`s off the Blumhouse family, so will give it a shot! Love some KB!!!! 

Talking of tea.........


----------



## Sue M

Good morning all!  Heading over to see younger dd in a moment.  She has Disney + so we’re going to watch Hamilton!  Very excited. 
will catch up later!


----------



## macraven

Just posting to say hey to all the homies!

A great day to stay inside for me.
Trying to play ketchup on the sans.

Hope all are doing good and having a great 3 day weekend!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Finding my way around the DIS after another long break and glad to see you all here and doing ok.  Strange times we are living through and sad we don’t feel able to have booked our next planned Florida trip.  Problem is looks like many people now wanting 2022 so we may have to be very patient.  Hope you’re all well x


----------



## macraven

Back home Realfoodfans  

We always love when our homies come back and check in with us here.

You have been missed and thought of


----------



## Realfoodfans

Thanks Mac - very much appreciated x


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Just posting to say hey to all the homies!
> 
> A great day to stay inside for me.
> Trying to play ketchup on the sans.
> 
> Hope all are doing good and having a great 3 day weekend!



hey mac.......

Another hot one for you over there....can you send a little heat over here please.....anything would be nice........





Realfoodfans said:


> Finding my way around the DIS after another long break and glad to see you all here and doing ok.  Strange times we are living through and sad we don’t feel able to have booked our next planned Florida trip.  Problem is looks like many people now wanting 2022 so we may have to be very patient.  Hope you’re all well x



Welcome back Rff......good to see you again.

Yes, very strange times indeed......so many plans changed and postponed by so many. Who would have thought something like this would happen.....

Hope you and your family are doing well......


----------



## Realfoodfans

Thank you Schumi!  I could write a book about everything truly.  We’ve had a rough time but we’re still here and still much to be thankful for. Hoping that lovely weather returns soon as here on the edge of the Peak District we’ve got more rain and high winds tonight x


----------



## keishashadow

I think I’m going to dive into a half gallon of raspberry choc chunk ice cream that winked at me earlier when I opened the freezer


mckennarose said:


> LOL! Lambrusco is an Italian staple wine in households here. I think I'll drink it because it reminds me of my childhood! LOL! Don't laugh, but growing up with Italian grandparents you got a taste of wine with your dinner growing up. They mixed a bit of wine with soda for us. Definitely frowned upon these days.


Same here. Always a drunk uncle who wouldn’t let any of the dredges left in cups go to waste yuck

we patronize a couple of the local wineries, not a fan of the microbreweries. IPAs With odd flavorings ( crime brûlée’s???)most that will curl your hair no thank you.

unfortunately most closed again as CV employees will put a damper on their sales I’m sure. 


Sue M said:


> Good morning all!  Heading over to see younger dd in a moment.  She has Disney + so we’re going to watch Hamilton!  Very excited.
> will catch up later!


Knew I forgot something this weekend lol


----------



## tink1957

hi everybody  

Playing catchup again today in between packing for our trip tomorrow and last minute cleaning.

It's going to be nice to get away for a while.  We aren't planning on doing much ...just keep to ourselves and maybe go to the beach a few times.  Hanging out on the balcony and watching the sunset over the gulf sounds great to me 

At least I know that everyone going with me has been tested for Covid so no worries.  We're taking most of our food with us and only plan on eating out at places with outdoor seating.

Good to see you RFF...welcome back!  

keisha...thanks for reminding me that I have some coconut mango habanero ice cream left in the freezer...wouldn't want it to go bad while we're gone 
Well guess I'll get back to packing...have a great night everyone .


----------



## macraven

Safe travels and a super vacation Vicki/ tink!

Enjoy!


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Almost always see one circling. Had one tear into my front window bush at high speed a few months ago. Guess he was hoping to eat some of the young birds.


They are sooooo fast when they attack!


Lynne G said:


> And yeah, my Dsis was always looking out for her dog, when in her large backyard, as yeah, a hawk would as soon have a small dog than any other wildlife.


Yep, with two really tiny dogs I'm always on the lookout.   There was a story a few months ago up here about a small dog taken by a hawk but it dropped it a few blocks away and it was found, unharmed.  I think if the prey puts up a fight the hawk will let it go some of the time. 


schumigirl said:


> First time someone gave me as a 6 year old a glass of water mixed with wine her face was a picture apparently......lol....I don`t even remember.


LOL!!  It's such a cultural thing with the way I was raised that alcohol is a non-issue.  We never felt the need to drink to excess when we turned 21 because it wasn't a 'forbidden" thing.  It's just a norm to have drink every so often and no one drinks to excess. 
I appreciate wine making for the actual craft of it, just like any other food or drink.  We have distant relatives who own and operate a vineyard and winery in NY and it's fascinating to me how they choose grapes, terroir, barrels, ageing, etc.  


schumigirl said:


> Che La Luna I only ever hear on an episode of Everybody Loves Raymond.....and old Italian relative turns up.....only she`s not a relative at all!! Funny show.


We are the sterotypical Italian-American family.  It was funny that I was talking about our wine drinking as kids while the music was playing in the background.  Too many stereotypes in one paragraph! 


schumigirl said:


> Crowds of hundreds all congregating together and it`s not going to get any better. Cities seem to be overun with people and police admit, they can`t stop it.


Oh yikes!


schumigirl said:


> I know Kevin Bacon is not everyone`s cup of tea....but he has a new movie out I think called You should have left! Like the sound of it.....it`s off the Blumhouse family, so will give it a shot! Love some KB!!!!


80's girl here.... love me some Kevin Bacon! 


Sue M said:


> Good morning all! Heading over to see younger dd in a moment. She has Disney + so we’re going to watch Hamilton! Very excited.
> will catch up later!


I saw that on Disney+ and was wondering about it.  You'll have to let me know if you liked it.   


macraven said:


> Just posting to say hey to all the homies!
> 
> A great day to stay inside for me.
> Trying to play ketchup on the sans.
> 
> Hope all are doing good and having a great 3 day weekend!


Hi Mac!   Hope you are having a great weekend too!


keishashadow said:


> I think I’m going to dive into a half gallon of raspberry choc chunk ice cream that winked at me earlier when I opened the freezer


Why do you tempt me?  How far away do you live again?  Raspberry anything and chocolate are my best friends.


keishashadow said:


> Same here. Always a drunk uncle who wouldn’t let any of the dredges left in cups go to waste yuck


Eww, yuck!  LOL!


keishashadow said:


> With odd flavorings ( crime brûlée’s???)most that will curl your hair no thank you.


What?!  I'm pretty sure that's sacrilegious.... 


tink1957 said:


> It's going to be nice to get away for a while. We aren't planning on doing much ...just keep to ourselves and maybe go to the beach a few times.  Hanging out on the balcony and watching the sunset over the gulf sounds great to me


Oh how nice!  Have fun and stay safe.


tink1957 said:


> I have some coconut mango habanero ice cream left in the freezer...wouldn't want it to go bad while we're gone


Oooh..... interesting flavor combination!  Love it!


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Can't believe the weekend is almost already over. Sounds like everyone had a weekend of fun and food. I am with the crowd that is ready for the fireworks to go. Been about 2 weeks strong here. Guess I know how my neighbors are spending their stimulus check.

Life's been real busy. Tuesday was mom's retirement party. First time we had stepped inside a restaurant since February. Felt ok about it as we were in a private room and it was just mom's coworkers and family. Her ex-bosses have been really smart about the whole covid thing.  Mom was so surprised, even tho the hostess kind of blew it. Her company gave her a really great send off and I think she is at peace with retiring.

Work is crazy right now; however I only had to stay late one day this week. Don't see it slowing down for a while at least until after we move. Really blessed with Jeff getting home before me most days, so he has been a grilling fiend and that makes it so much easier.

We keep hopping on the fence about our September trip. I am so excited about going away just hubby and I and ready to go back to Universal, but listening to others and watching this whole virus blow up all over the place, doubts are creeping in.  Universal isnt  worrying us but the plane ride and airport are. Southwest will still have 2 to a row when we fly and masks, but my sensible boring side is yelling at me.  Still have time. Southwest was funny when I asked about their cancellation policy. "Just have to cancel 10 minutes prior to boarding."  Never heard of a 10 minute cancellation  time frame.

Suppose I will stop rambling and clean up from dinner. Mother nature decided to send a downpour so no steaks for us tonight.

Have a great week everyone.

PS Forgot to share what I woke up to this morning


----------



## Charade67

Started to write a post several hours ago, but got distracted. 

Had a semi productive day today. I actually cooked 2 meals at home. I rarely ever cook on a Sunday. I also went shopping to get my mom some more puzzle books. I talked to her today and she is going home on Tuesday.  I also worked on the puzzle a couple more hours. I think I should start a poll on when we will actually finish it. 



Sue M said:


> @Charade67 you must go to Carousel of Progress! I took my daughters when they were teens the first time fully expecting them to say didn’t like it, but they enjoyed it. It’s still a must do for us. And in summer a great break from the heat.
> Also Peoplemover a must do.


I looked at some pictures of it online yesterday and I think I actually went on it once many years ago. I'm pretty sure I have never done the Peoplemover though. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Attaching a picture of the grandbaby.


She's adorable.



Keisha shadow said:


> Before GD was born, the other ‘grandma’ announced a nickname for herself. Not nana, she spelled it out as Nona but she pronounced it not like Donna.  I still can’t pronounce it properly
> 
> She was insistent that she would preassign everyone in the extended family a nickname. Suggested granmamma for me & even less flattering names for others...and it was on Let’s just say there was an immediate revolt by ‘all in the family’.


I can understand the family not wanting assigned nicknames. My parents were raised in the country, so we always used Grandma and Grandpa for both sets of grandparents. I have one friend who has her grandchildren call her Lola. I have no idea where that came from.



Robo56 said:


> It’s like living in war zone......fireworks have been toning off here since dark. It’s been nonstop for 4 hours.


Ugh, that would drive me crazy. I am very thankful that my neighbors weren't too bad last night. 



Lynne G said:


> Ooh, a very sunny Sunday, and a hot one, again. No dinner to cook, as my brother said he’s getting pizzas. Last of mom’s things are in that brother’s house, and after taking way too long to go through all the stuff my sister had, we all will be glad. She had so many pictures, blast from past for all of us, and some tears, as with both parents gone, we all selected some, and my sister will keep the rest that we thought needed to be kept. Was good to see my oldest sibling and his wife that arrived on Friday, after a long drive. He lives in the state next to ours, and I have to agree, the travel across our state is mostly boring. We expected, and enjoyed candy he bought from a place near him, that is very good candy. They also brought home made, by one of his local dairy farms, strawberry shortcake ice cream. So refreshing, and tasty. I did a lemon meringue pie, that was delicious, and I was happy the peaks survived in the box I brought it in. I wanted a lid, as I have had a pie that slipped out of its pan, and prompted landed on the floor before. So no pie on floor would be in my car. There is, as usual, so much food left over from last night, I have left overs that will be breakfast and lunch. Hard boiled eggs are a perfect breakfast item, with fresh fruit mix, we tossed Friday afternoon. All was sweet, And I know little one will get into the slices of watermelon we also have. We always use half the watermelon in the mix, the slice the rest. There’s something you do in the summer. Grab a slice, and lean over, as the drips of watermelon always are, as you munch to the rind. Summer is a great time to enjoy the fresh fruit that Is on sale everywhere this time of year.


Sounds like a wonderful, but sentimental time with family. I know it couldn't have been easy to go through the last of your mother's things. 



mckennarose said:


> Would you believe the casino is open? They cancelled minor league baseball, had no fans in the stands for the Pocono 500, yet they open the casino where people are literally on top of each other indoors? In a very "high touch" setting?


I really don't get that, but then again I don't understand a lot of what is allowed and what isn't. 



schumigirl said:


> Counting down the hours till I get my hair done though......I know many of you ladies know what I mean when I say it`s getting rather desperate now!!! Never gone 4 months between visits ever!!!


Happy hair day! 



Lynne G said:


> The only one that truly started me, was at work. I heard commotion from my window, looked out and saw a snowy owl staring at me, wings spread across more than my whole pane of window. I think he was as startled as me, as he promptly then flew away. He was huge.


How cool. Too bad it flew away before you could get a picture. 



schumigirl said:


> We have a lot of owls around here, one usually sits right on our gates, almost like a little guard. Never manage to get close to them though, they are beautiful creatures.


I would love to have some owl visitors. I've never seen one outside of a zoo or birds of prey show. 



Sue M said:


> Good morning all! Heading over to see younger dd in a moment. She has Disney + so we’re going to watch Hamilton! Very excited.
> will catch up later!


We watched it tonight just to see what all the hype was about. I guess i am in the minority. I wasn't impressed at all. 



keishashadow said:


> I think I’m going to dive into a half gallon of raspberry choc chunk ice cream that winked at me earlier when I opened the freezer


That sounds really good. 



tink1957 said:


> Playing catchup again today in between packing for our trip tomorrow and last minute cleaning.


Have a great trip. 

I guess I should get some sleep since I have to go to work tomorrow.  My boss is taking the day off, so I hope I have a quiet day.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Thank you Schumi!  I could write a book about everything truly.  We’ve had a rough time but we’re still here and still much to be thankful for. Hoping that lovely weather returns soon as here on the edge of the Peak District we’ve got more rain and high winds tonight x



Hope the worst of the rough times are behind you now. Yes, we have to think of the positives when times get like that.

We had high winds last two days, and rain too, but wind died down last evening and it`s calm right now although more rain is forecast this week. Grass has never looked lusher!!!! Wonder when the hosepipe ban will come in.....lol......






keishashadow said:


> I think I’m going to dive into a half gallon of raspberry choc chunk ice cream that winked at me earlier when I opened the freezer
> 
> Same here. Always a drunk uncle who wouldn’t let any of the dredges left in cups go to waste yuck
> 
> we patronize a couple of the local wineries, not a fan of the microbreweries. IPAs With odd flavorings ( crime brûlée’s???)most that will curl your hair no thank you.
> 
> unfortunately most closed again as CV employees will put a damper on their sales I’m sure.
> 
> Knew I forgot something this weekend lol




We have some odd flavours of beers here too.....Tom does like a variety, but if it sounds like a dessert, that`s a no!!

We have some lovely little microbreweries, but more or less normal!!!

I wish I drank beer at times, I do take a sip now and again, but you know me, I much prefer wine.

I`m laughing as I think we all had that drunk uncle......lol......





tink1957 said:


> hi everybody
> 
> Playing catchup again today in between packing for our trip tomorrow and last minute cleaning.
> 
> It's going to be nice to get away for a while.  We aren't planning on doing much ...just keep to ourselves and maybe go to the beach a few times.  Hanging out on the balcony and watching the sunset over the gulf sounds great to me
> 
> At least I know that everyone going with me has been tested for Covid so no worries.  We're taking most of our food with us and only plan on eating out at places with outdoor seating.
> 
> Good to see you RFF...welcome back!
> 
> keisha...thanks for reminding me that I have some coconut mango habanero ice cream left in the freezer...wouldn't want it to go bad while we're gone
> Well guess I'll get back to packing...have a great night everyone .




Love the sound of the ice cream Vicki.......

Have a wonderful trip with the kids Vicki, I know how much you`re ready for this one. Hope it`s a lot of fun for you all!!!






mckennarose said:


> They are sooooo fast when they attack!
> 
> Yep, with two really tiny dogs I'm always on the lookout.   There was a story a few months ago up here about a small dog taken by a hawk but it dropped it a few blocks away and it was found, unharmed.  I think if the prey puts up a fight the hawk will let it go some of the time.
> 
> LOL!!  It's such a cultural thing with the way I was raised that alcohol is a non-issue.  We never felt the need to drink to excess when we turned 21 because it wasn't a 'forbidden" thing.  It's just a norm to have drink every so often and no one drinks to excess.
> I appreciate wine making for the actual craft of it, just like any other food or drink.  We have distant relatives who own and operate a vineyard and winery in NY and it's fascinating to me how they choose grapes, terroir, barrels, ageing, etc.
> 
> We are the sterotypical Italian-American family.  It was funny that I was talking about our wine drinking as kids while the music was playing in the background.  Too many stereotypes in one paragraph!
> 
> Oh yikes!
> 
> 80's girl here.... love me some Kevin Bacon!
> 
> I saw that on Disney+ and was wondering about it.  You'll have to let me know if you liked it.
> 
> Hi Mac!   Hope you are having a great weekend too!
> 
> Why do you tempt me?  How far away do you live again?  Raspberry anything and chocolate are my best friends.
> 
> Eww, yuck!  LOL!
> 
> What?!  I'm pretty sure that's sacrilegious....
> 
> Oh how nice!  Have fun and stay safe.
> 
> Oooh..... interesting flavor combination!  Love it!



Yes, it`s a very healthy way to teach kids about alcohol. Not sure it really works for a lot though. I think if you`re going to be sensible, you`ll be sensible anyway.

People have laughed at me over the years for saying wine is a hobby......nice hobby, but that`s what it is. If the interest is there then it`s fun. We belong to several wine enthusiast groups......and it`s nice to be a part of that. And yes, it`s not about just knocking back a load of wine, it`s appreciating everything about it, without being stuffy about it too. Similar folks with the same interest. Some folks like rock climbing.....some like stamp collecting (?) we like wine.....

In France once we had the worst expert....he was very snooty about it and rambled on for far too long about one particular wine we did actually like, it was a Vouvray.........we were all like....oh just pour it darling!!!!

Nothing wrong with a stereotype at times......and oh yes.......80`s gal here too......love some Bacon.....Kevin and the food......lol......






Vicki Rickerd said:


> Can't believe the weekend is almost already over. Sounds like everyone had a weekend of fun and food. I am with the crowd that is ready for the fireworks to go. Been about 2 weeks strong here. Guess I know how my neighbors are spending their stimulus check.
> 
> Life's been real busy. Tuesday was mom's retirement party. First time we had stepped inside a restaurant since February. Felt ok about it as we were in a private room and it was just mom's coworkers and family. Her ex-bosses have been really smart about the whole covid thing.  Mom was so surprised, even tho the hostess kind of blew it. Her company gave her a really great send off and I think she is at peace with retiring.
> 
> Work is crazy right now; however I only had to stay late one day this week. Don't see it slowing down for a while at least until after we move. Really blessed with Jeff getting home before me most days, so he has been a grilling fiend and that makes it so much easier.
> 
> We keep hopping on the fence about our September trip. I am so excited about going away just hubby and I and ready to go back to Universal, but listening to others and watching this whole virus blow up all over the place, doubts are creeping in.  Universal isnt  worrying us but the plane ride and airport are. Southwest will still have 2 to a row when we fly and masks, but my sensible boring side is yelling at me.  Still have time. Southwest was funny when I asked about their cancellation policy. "Just have to cancel 10 minutes prior to boarding."  Never heard of a 10 minute cancellation  time frame.
> 
> Suppose I will stop rambling and clean up from dinner. Mother nature decided to send a downpour so no steaks for us tonight.
> 
> Have a great week everyone.
> 
> PS Forgot to share what I woke up to this morningView attachment 506704




Glad your mum`s retirement party went well!!! And glad to hear she is content to retire.....some folks aren`t ready at all.

Hope work eases up even a little....but glad you have a wonderful wing man at home!!! It`s nice to have someone who does that. Yes, we`ve had too much rain to grill out recently too......I miss it.

Yes, there are so many things to consider for a trip anytime soon. One friend over there said if we were visiting July/August he`d tell us not to visit. But, I think he was being gentle by not mentioning September, bless him. But, you still have plenty of time.....





Charade67 said:


> Started to write a post several hours ago, but got distracted.
> 
> Had a semi productive day today. I actually cooked 2 meals at home. I rarely ever cook on a Sunday. I also went shopping to get my mom some more puzzle books. I talked to her today and she is going home on Tuesday.  I also worked on the puzzle a couple more hours. I think I should start a poll on when we will actually finish it.
> 
> 
> I looked at some pictures of it online yesterday and I think I actually went on it once many years ago. I'm pretty sure I have never done the Peoplemover though.
> 
> She's adorable.
> 
> I can understand the family not wanting assigned nicknames. My parents were raised in the country, so we always used Grandma and Grandpa for both sets of grandparents. I have one friend who has her grandchildren call her Lola. I have no idea where that came from.
> 
> Ugh, that would drive me crazy. I am very thankful that my neighbors weren't too bad last night.
> 
> Sounds like a wonderful, but sentimental time with family. I know it couldn't have been easy to go through the last of your mother's things.
> 
> I really don't get that, but then again I don't understand a lot of what is allowed and what isn't.
> 
> Happy hair day!
> 
> How cool. Too bad it flew away before you could get a picture.
> 
> I would love to have some owl visitors. I've never seen one outside of a zoo or birds of prey show.
> 
> We watched it tonight just to see what all the hype was about. I guess i am in the minority. I wasn't impressed at all.
> 
> That sounds really good.
> 
> Have a great trip.
> 
> I guess I should get some sleep since I have to go to work tomorrow.  My boss is taking the day off, so I hope I have a quiet day.



So funny, I love cooking on a Sunday. Especially in the winter where I can spend all day cooking and baking.

Yes, owls are common here. I`m not a bird watcher in any way, but we do get a lot of them around here in the woods and fields...I have no idea what they see, but they seem to enjoy it!

Thanks, looking forward to the salon today!!!





Hey mac........






Yep, Monday is hair day!!! Finally after 4 months.

Weather looks very grey and bland, but wind has died down. Had a very peaceful night and slept so well last night.

We did spend some time outside last night looking at the beautiful sight of the moon, Jupiter and Saturn in a triangle. They are unusually close to each other right now....and through the telescope you could clearly see the Jupiters four moons too which was quite spectacular! Yes, geeks....but happy to be geeks!!

No idea if we`ll do anything this afternoon, depends on the weather. Some of our local cafe`s are opening today and have added some outdoor seating despite space being an issue for both of them. Hope they do well as one had just opened two months before the shutdown. Nice couple who run it.


















































​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Packing sounds so exciting!  We have just booked 4 days away with daughter and grandchildren to a wildlife area in Lancashire when they are on summer school break.  Self catering and like you will take most of our food with us though apparently a pizza van comes on the site on Friday night and the children will love that!  It’s only 90 minutes away but after all these weeks of going nowhere it will be an adventure.

Hope you have a good break.


----------



## Lynne G

Nice to hear from you Real, and hoping some better times are coming the rest of this year.  Nice to plan a get away, with a pizza van visit there.  Interesting way for pizza to arrive.

Ah. Yes, Schumi we are astronomy geeks too, as the moon looked so pretty rising over the horizon as we left my brother’s home last night. Hope your hair appointment went well.  So nice to be back on that schedule again.

It’s the back to routine this Monday morning. And a very warm day says the weather lady. 96F the high, and with the humidity, will feel warmer than that. And those chances of rain today are even less than yesterday, and yesterday, not many losers got rain.

Welcome to Monday homies. A Marvelous one. Safe travels to Tink. Yay, for vacation you were looking forward to, is today.

Hehe, that squirrel picture.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Just returned from meeting with the Estate Agents at my parents home.  It’s a tough one to sell as it was where I grew up and their home for 64 years.  Beautiful gardens and location but needs some modernising now.   As I’m the one dealing with probate and the estate though I have to get on with it for the rest of the family.  Lost my beloved Dad in April - 12 months since we lost Mum.

Wet and windy the whole time but sun has suddenly appeared now I’m back in Macclesfield.

Squirrels are in abundance here and play round and round the garden - much to Louie’s (our Cavalier) annoyance!


----------



## Lynne G

Hugs, Real.  Was sad when we had to sell my parents home, that my dad had built, over 60 years before the sale.  But another family is enjoying it, so I hope your family home goes to another who will also enjoy it, raising a family in it.  And, after spending 2 days going through what was left, after my mom also passed away in April, my dad, long ago now, it’s time to move on, and keep fond memories.


----------



## macraven

Hugs realfood....
Estate and probate dealings are time consuming but know you’ll get that job down soon.

And sending you hugs!
Never easy to lose the parental units


----------



## Lynne G

Morning Mac.  Hope you and all are well.  Enjoying my tea, and watched the sunrise with a full sunny day so far.  Good thing our AC makes our home feel nice.  Kids are still asleep, as I passed out soon after we got home last night, they did not.  My feet were so tired, as stood for hours.  But, after having  a parental unit not being able to do much because of arthritis, since I was little, I will never complain, as an able bodied person.

Ooh, and since Schumi had some Earl Grey the other day, picked some of those tea bags, and enjoying Earl Grey tea now.

And yeah, homies:


A big group hugs from me to all the homies that need it today.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lynne G said:


> Hugs, Real.  Was sad when we had to sell my parents home, that my dad had built, over 60 years before the sale.  But another family is enjoying it, so I hope your family home goes to another who will also enjoy it, raising a family in it.  And, after spending 2 days going through what was left, after my mom also passed away in April, my dad, long ago now, it’s time to move on, and keep fond memories.


Hugs on your loss.  I agree lots of fond memories. Mum was a real collector and Dad didn’t want anything changed so I’ve spent many days going through boxes and drawers.  Found some amazing things and intend to do a scrap book and memory box for everyone to see and hopefully reduce down the things I’ve put to one side so far!  Letters back to late 1800’s from family members for example.


----------



## Realfoodfans

macraven said:


> Hugs realfood....
> Estate and probate dealings are time consuming but know you’ll get that job down soon.
> 
> And sending you hugs!
> Never easy to lose the parental units


Also lost hubs Mum in May so double clearing and sorting.  We are getting quite good at it!  It’s when there’s a bump in the proceedings that causes the stress of course but we are both control freaks so happy to do it for the families.


----------



## Lynne G

That’s a sweet thing to do Real.  Yeah, we kept some, tossed some, and gave much away.  You did have a stressful and horrible Spring this year.  Estate work always brings stress, happy and sad emotions too.  Hugs.


----------



## macraven

Double hugs for you realfood!


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Packing sounds so exciting!  We have just booked 4 days away with daughter and grandchildren to a wildlife area in Lancashire when they are on summer school break.  Self catering and like you will take most of our food with us though apparently a pizza van comes on the site on Friday night and the children will love that!  It’s only 90 minutes away but after all these weeks of going nowhere it will be an adventure.
> 
> Hope you have a good break.




Yes, you don‘t need to take kids far at times for them to have fun.....change of scenery works wonders! For us grown up kids too.....

I used to know some of Lancashire and Manchester too quite well many years back.......used to have family in Morecambe.....they were in Manchester before that where funnily enough we were chatting about the other aunt and uncle who lived there too, not real aunt and uncle, but close enough.....he used to be at Granada studios and stopped my mum from letting me write to Jim’ll Fix it when I was around 7!! Lucky escape there! 





Realfoodfans said:


> Just returned from meeting with the Estate Agents at my parents home.  It’s a tough one to sell as it was where I grew up and their home for 64 years.  Beautiful gardens and location but needs some modernising now.   As I’m the one dealing with probate and the estate though I have to get on with it for the rest of the family.  Lost my beloved Dad in April - 12 months since we lost Mum.
> 
> Wet and windy the whole time but sun has suddenly appeared now I’m back in Macclesfield.
> 
> Squirrels are in abundance here and play round and round the garden - much to Louie’s (our Cavalier) annoyance!



Oh that is rough! Im sorry to hear about your dad, I remember when you lost your mum. And husband parent too. Doesn’t matter how old you are, they’re still mum and dad......

The foxes round here take care of the squirrels......and anything else unsavoury too.

Was quite dull here this morning but wind died down last night and this afternoon is sunny and warm! Nice.....hope it lasts.



Thought I’d quoted Lynne and mac too??




Yep.....hair all done........shorter, thinner, blonder and full of sass according to my husband!! I think he meant the sassy part!!!

Certainly not thinner!!!

It was so lovely being back in the salon again......it was busy and so many like me were just happy to be back. 

Then as it was so nice we went a walk along the beach......well, along the top rather than go on the sand.......it was lovely, and so busy. But, it’s nice for folks to get out. 

No one is very hungry tonight......so Hunters grilled sandwiches for us.......sliced chicken breast, bacon, grated cheddar cheese and barbecue sauce. Variation of the pub food dish of Hunter‘s Chicken.......chicken breast is usually wrapped in bacon, topped with barbecue sauce then the cheese is all melted over the top.......lush!!

So a very simple request tonight.......but quite filling. Won’t need anything to go with it......


----------



## macraven

With all the rain we have had last few days, grass really grew fast 

the rain has been heavy but temps stay high
rain does not hang around all day.
Perfect weather for grass to shoot up

Today’s job for me is doing crossword puzzles
Its something I enjoy doing each morning with coffee in the other hand.

Hope all are doing fine!

Of course my morning would have been better if there was bacon in the house.
It will be on Mr Mac’s shopping list this week.


----------



## keishashadow

It was in the 80’s when i woke up this am, rest of week the same forecast. Please, electricity company, no brown outs

Lil has her 1st softball game of season later,  thrilled the complex is set down in a wooded valley = shade . Asked what she wanted for dinner, surprised me requesting dessert lol. 

 A monstrosity, one of her favorite desserts:  cool whip, can of cherry pie filling, condensed milk, drained crushed pineapple & 2 cups of marshmellows.  Then you freeze it in 9X13 inch pan.  Quite the sweet tooth.  

Definitely too steamy to cook other than crockpots & that’s even pushing it for me.  Probably will make her a chicken Caesar wrap & leftover shredded ribs for me.  Mr will enjoy rest of his lobster tail & steak when he get home from his 12 hour day. 


tink1957 said:


> It's going to be nice to get away for a while. We aren't planning on doing much ...just keep to ourselves and maybe go to the beach a few times.


Sounds lovely to me, never have been to the Pensacola area beaches but they look lovely. Do love the clear water & blazing white sand at clearwater but lack of waves not the rest of family’s thing.


tink1957 said:


> keisha...thanks for reminding me that I have some coconut mango habanero ice cream left in the freezer...wouldn't want it to go bad while we're gone


That sounds pretty amazing too lol


mckennarose said:


> Eww, yuck! LOL!


Yep, I distinctly remember him circling the table like a shark, loudly proclaiming ‘waste not, want not’. Class act, no wonder he never married


Charade67 said:


> I'm pretty sure I have never done the Peoplemover though.


Another ride to get off those aching feet. Found it perfect to sit with cranky tot & lull to sleep. When not busy the CM will let you loop it as long as you want.


Charade67 said:


> That sounds really good.


It was  but so hot was melted before i finished it.  That’s ok, 


schumigirl said:


> We have some odd flavours of beers here too.....Tom does like a variety, but if it sounds like a dessert, that`s a no!!


Absolutely


schumigirl said:


> In France once we had the worst expert....he was very snooty about it and rambled on for far too long about one particular wine we did actually like, it was a Vouvray.........we were all like....oh just pour it darling!!!!


Have found that most who proclaim themselves ‘experts’ are usually the worst wind bags


Realfoodfans said:


> As I’m the one dealing with probate and the estate though I have to get on with it for the rest of the family. Lost my beloved Dad in April - 12 months since we lost Mum.


That’s a relatively thankless task but kudos for handling it, sorry for your loss.


schumigirl said:


> Yep.....hair all done........shorter, thinner, blonder and full of sass according to my husband!! I think he meant the sassy part!!!


The most interesting women are those with a sassy spark


----------



## Lynne G

Hey, I must be like GD, Keisha.  Ice cream looked good enough for breakfast.  So it was.  Though fruit was added to it, so healthy, right? LoL

ooh I hear thunder.  Sky darker, but no rain yet.  Rain looser?  Seems just the town over, as thunder now sounding further away.  What we get with this oh so humid hot air.


----------



## keishashadow

Cleaning out phone pics. Forgot to share this little gem from the flea market last Friday. Vendors may not be able to spell monosyllabic words, but smrt enough to avoid accepting ahem wet money


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> With all the rain we have had last few days, grass really grew fast
> 
> the rain has been heavy but temps stay high
> rain does not hang around all day.
> Perfect weather for grass to shoot up
> 
> Today’s job for me is doing crossword puzzles
> Its something I enjoy doing each morning with coffee in the other hand.
> 
> Hope all are doing fine!
> 
> Of course my morning would have been better if there was bacon in the house.
> It will be on Mr Mac’s shopping list this week.



Always some over here.......you know the way!!! 

I haven`t done a crossword in so long!!!! Couldn`t even tell you when it was.....I do like a good old word search now and again.....don`t laugh......loved doing them since I was a kid! 

Yes, the rain does make the grass look fabulous!!!!





keishashadow said:


> It was in the 80’s when i woke up this am, rest of week the same forecast. Please, electricity company, no brown outs
> 
> Lil has her 1st softball game of season later,  thrilled the complex is set down in a wooded valley = shade . Asked what she wanted for dinner, surprised me requesting dessert lol.
> 
> A monstrosity, one of her favorite desserts:  cool whip, can of cherry pie filling, condensed milk, drained crushed pineapple & 2 cups of marshmellows.  Then you freeze it in 9X13 inch pan.  Quite the sweet tooth.
> 
> Definitely too steamy to cook other than crockpots & that’s even pushing it for me.  Probably will make her a chicken Caesar wrap & leftover shredded ribs for me.  Mr will enjoy rest of his lobster tail & steak when he get home from his 12 hour day.
> 
> Sounds lovely to me, never have been to the Pensacola area beaches but they look lovely. Do love the clear water & blazing white sand at clearwater but lack of waves not the rest of family’s thing.
> 
> That sounds pretty amazing too lol
> 
> Yep, I distinctly remember him circling the table like a shark, loudly proclaiming ‘waste not, want not’. Class act, no wonder he never married
> 
> Another ride to get off those aching feet. Found it perfect to sit with cranky tot & lull to sleep. When not busy the CM will let you loop it as long as you want.
> 
> It was  but so hot was melted before i finished it.  That’s ok,
> 
> Absolutely
> 
> Have found that most who proclaim themselves ‘experts’ are usually the worst wind bags
> 
> That’s a relatively thankless task but kudos for handling it, sorry for your loss.
> 
> The most interesting women are those with a sassy spark




Now that is a dessert worth copying!!!! Condensed milk....cherries....marshmallows and pineapple!!!! Lush!!!!! Steak and lobster on offer too.....Janet you`re one meal away from being a deli!!!

Yes, hope no more power cuts.....

I like sassy.......

Yes, met more than one wind bag in my time!!!! You know we love wine, but goodness.....some folks can take the fun out of it sometimes! 






Lynne G said:


> Hey, I must be like GD, Keisha.  Ice cream looked good enough for breakfast.  So it was.  Though fruit was added to it, so healthy, right? LoL
> 
> ooh I hear thunder.  Sky darker, but no rain yet.  Rain looser?  Seems just the town over, as thunder now sounding further away.  What we get with this oh so humid hot air.




We don`t have many thunderstorms that are worth talking about over here, so when we do see one, we stop what we`re doing to watch it.......very childlike, but so much fun. 





keishashadow said:


> Cleaning out phone pics. Forgot to share this little gem from the flea market last Friday. Vendors may not be able to spell monosyllabic words, but smrt enough to avoid accepting ahem wet money
> View attachment 506778






Love a good attempt at spelling on signs!!! 

There are some funny ones out there where the gap in a word is in the wrong place and makes the whole sign mean something else completely.......lol.....




It is so nice here tonight.....feel a little guilty for sitting inside......we`re at the back of the house though as the sun is streaming in on us right now.....

Tea or wine.......


----------



## tink1957

My current situation


----------



## Lynne G

Have fun, Tink!


Enjoy seeing a storm too, Schumi, though it’s normal for us to have those pretty yellow and red radar colored storms all summer.  Hot and oh so humid breeds them.  And this afternoon one was full of lightning.  Huge strike close enough, very loud.  A haha, kids had gone to the grocery store, and came back just before the storm came over us.  They said the sky was yellow.  Yeah, time to be inside.  And after nature did its loud thunder and lightning, sun promptly came out, and man made noise started.  Yeah.  I guess there was some fireworks left over from the weekend.  They better not restart those fireworks late into the night.  Ooh fire whistle just went off.  Hope all okay.  Just down the street from us, 8 flooded cars, all underwater up to their windows were parked cars, but 1.  Why you think you can drive though that?  He was the 8th car.  Had to be rescued.  Flash Flood warnings sounded on my phone more than once.  Yeah, and for a few short hours, the storms lowered the temps more than 20 degrees.  Sun coming out after that, heat pump back, and 78 is the low overnight temp.  Just heard the AC go on.  Ah Summer.  Time for some water ice.  Will send little one out to get some for us.  Cherry mixed with lemon is my favorite.  Though I get mango sometimes, as while I will not eat a mango by itself, I do like it sweet in water ice, and mango salsa. Yum.  


Have that most good night sleep tonight, homies.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Busy and productive day today. I get so much done when the boss isn't around.  I didn't sleep well last night, so when I got home today I fell asleep in my recliner. Took a 2.5 hour nap. Yikes! Now I won't want to sleep tonight.



schumigirl said:


> We did spend some time outside last night looking at the beautiful sight of the moon, Jupiter and Saturn in a triangle. They are unusually close to each other right now....and through the telescope you could clearly see the Jupiters four moons too which was quite spectacular! Yes, geeks....but happy to be geeks!!


Ooh, I wish I had seen that. B's university has a small observatory, but I don't think they are allowing access right now.



Realfoodfans said:


> Packing sounds so exciting! We have just booked 4 days away with daughter and grandchildren to a wildlife area in Lancashire when they are on summer school break. Self catering and like you will take most of our food with us though apparently a pizza van comes on the site on Friday night and the children will love that! It’s only 90 minutes away but after all these weeks of going nowhere it will be an adventure.


Sounds like it will be a fun getaway.



Realfoodfans said:


> Just returned from meeting with the Estate Agents at my parents home. It’s a tough one to sell as it was where I grew up and their home for 64 years. Beautiful gardens and location but needs some modernising now. A


 i hope you find the perfect person or family to buy it and take care of it.



schumigirl said:


> Yep.....hair all done........shorter, thinner, blonder and full of sass according to my husband!! I think he meant the sassy part!!!


 Yay!



keishashadow said:


> A monstrosity, one of her favorite desserts: cool whip, can of cherry pie filling, condensed milk, drained crushed pineapple & 2 cups of marshmellows. Then you freeze it in 9X13 inch pan. Quite the sweet tooth.


 That sounds really good. Will have to try it sometime.



keishashadow said:


> Another ride to get off those aching feet. Found it perfect to sit with cranky tot & lull to sleep. When not busy the CM will let you loop it as long as you want.


One of my favorites was The Great Movie Ride. That was my get out of the heat and off my feet ride. I hope the ride they replaced it with is good.



Lynne G said:


> Hey, I must be like GD, Keisha. Ice cream looked good enough for breakfast. So it was. Though fruit was added to it, so healthy, right? LoL


 You know there's an eat ice cream for breakfast day.



tink1957 said:


> My current situation


Looks very relaxing.

Dh is watching American Pickers, so I think I will find something else to do.

A couple of funnies I found


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

Charade67 said:


> I talked to her today and she is going home on Tuesday



Wonderful news. She must be dying to get home.



schumigirl said:


> Yep, Monday is hair day!!! Finally after 4 months.



You know I need pics now right



Realfoodfans said:


> It’s only 90 minutes away but after all these weeks of going nowhere it will be an adventure.



Yes, getting away anywhere would be fantastic. Sounds like a great trip though with the grandkids.



Lynne G said:


> a very warm day says the weather lady. 96F the high, and with the humidity, will feel warmer than that.



We must be on the same weather track. As much as I love sunny weather the humidity is just not my friend. I will gladly keep the heater off in the winter, but my AC stays on in the summer.



Realfoodfans said:


> Just returned from meeting with the Estate Agents at my parents home. It’s a tough one to sell as it was where I grew up and their home for 64 years. Beautiful gardens and location but needs some modernising now. As I’m the one dealing with probate and the estate though I have to get on with it for the rest of the family. Lost my beloved Dad in April - 12 months since we lost Mum.
> 
> Wet and windy the whole time but sun has suddenly appeared now I’m back in Macclesfield.



So sorry for you loss. Both parents in a year is tough. Your family is blessed to have you to take care of things. Its so hard.



schumigirl said:


> The foxes round here take care of the squirrels.



We used to have the cutest red foxes before the family behind us moved in. I guess with 5 kids running  around they found a new home. WIsh the moles would.



keishashadow said:


> Lil has her 1st softball game of season later,



 Good Luck to her. She must be so excited to get back out there.


Trying to get back on the program. 2 day of treadmill in a row, though I blew it with homemade mashed taters.  Carbs just taste too good. Indulging in another guilty pleasure. The boat people are on tonight. Such a hot mess.

Have a great night all.


----------



## macraven

It’s 1:00 am

where is our night crew tonight?

It’s wake up time for Schumi as she has a 5 hours difference from my ET
And she’s the crew that gets us started
Each morning here 
I bet she is going to surprise me and bring the bacon !

Ok since it’s just me here hanging out, I’ll share my issue with you

received notice my drivers license has to be renewed this month and they are still closed

I guess it’s not a sticky issue as I have not driven but a couple of times since March
Received a auto message from
Them I need a written test to extend my license I
the drivers license office is closed but l
need  to get it soon


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It’s 1:00 am
> 
> where is our night crew tonight?
> 
> It’s wake up time for Schumi as she has a 5 hours difference from my ET
> And she’s the crew that gets us started
> Each morning here
> I bet she is going to surprise me and bring the bacon !
> 
> Ok since it’s just me here hanging out, I’ll share my issue with you
> 
> received notice my drivers license has to be renewed this month and they are still closed
> 
> I guess it’s not a sticky issue as I have not driven but a couple of times since March
> Received a auto message from
> Them I need a written test to extend my license I
> the drivers license office is closed but l
> need  to get it soon





I‘m just getting up.......usually I get up at 6......I go round and open all the blinds/drapes and then kettle on for early cuppa.......

Even though he has no travel time Kyle still gets up at the same time every morning......he’ll be down in a minute or so.......



Nothing like getting a reminder to renew something and the offices are closed........

Yes, we have bacon!!!

And this morning we are driving over to a larger town to a butcher we like to visit now and again......he has some bacon we like! That’s our only thing to do today........

Hope you get a good sleep soon.........


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> My current situation
> View attachment 506838




Looks lovely Vicki.....hope you`re having a blast!!!





Lynne G said:


> Have fun, Tink!
> 
> 
> Enjoy seeing a storm too, Schumi, though it’s normal for us to have those pretty yellow and red radar colored storms all summer.  Hot and oh so humid breeds them.  And this afternoon one was full of lightning.  Huge strike close enough, very loud.  A haha, kids had gone to the grocery store, and came back just before the storm came over us.  They said the sky was yellow.  Yeah, time to be inside.  And after nature did its loud thunder and lightning, sun promptly came out, and man made noise started.  Yeah.  I guess there was some fireworks left over from the weekend.  They better not restart those fireworks late into the night.  Ooh fire whistle just went off.  Hope all okay.  Just down the street from us, 8 flooded cars, all underwater up to their windows were parked cars, but 1.  Why you think you can drive though that?  He was the 8th car.  Had to be rescued.  Flash Flood warnings sounded on my phone more than once.  Yeah, and for a few short hours, the storms lowered the temps more than 20 degrees.  Sun coming out after that, heat pump back, and 78 is the low overnight temp.  Just heard the AC go on.  Ah Summer.  Time for some water ice.  Will send little one out to get some for us.  Cherry mixed with lemon is my favorite.  Though I get mango sometimes, as while I will not eat a mango by itself, I do like it sweet in water ice, and mango salsa. Yum.
> 
> 
> Have that most good night sleep tonight, homies.



You can spot us Brits a mile away in Florida where they just get the most amazing storms ever!!! We`re out watching it oohing and aaahhing at all the lightning.....lol.....





Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Busy and productive day today. I get so much done when the boss isn't around.  I didn't sleep well last night, so when I got home today I fell asleep in my recliner. Took a 2.5 hour nap. Yikes! Now I won't want to sleep tonight.
> 
> Ooh, I wish I had seen that. B's university has a small observatory, but I don't think they are allowing access right now.
> 
> Sounds like it will be a fun getaway.
> 
> i hope you find the perfect person or family to buy it and take care of it.
> 
> Yay!
> 
> That sounds really good. Will have to try it sometime.
> 
> One of my favorites was The Great Movie Ride. That was my get out of the heat and off my feet ride. I hope the ride they replaced it with is good.
> 
> You know there's an eat ice cream for breakfast day.
> 
> Looks very relaxing.
> 
> Dh is watching American Pickers, so I think I will find something else to do.
> 
> A couple of funnies I found
> 
> View attachment 506869
> View attachment 506870




It was a sight to see. Kyle has a huge telescope, he upgraded less than two years ago from the one he already had, and we thought that one was huge! It`s not the Hubble, but he gets some spectacular pictures with it.

It`s a lot of fun, folks say you don`t need a telescope, but you really do to get to see so much more.

Hope your mum is doing better.......and husband too.





Vicki Rickerd said:


> Wonderful news. She must be dying to get home.
> 
> 
> 
> You know I need pics now right
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, getting away anywhere would be fantastic. Sounds like a great trip though with the grandkids.
> 
> 
> 
> We must be on the same weather track. As much as I love sunny weather the humidity is just not my friend. I will gladly keep the heater off in the winter, but my AC stays on in the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry for you loss. Both parents in a year is tough. Your family is blessed to have you to take care of things. Its so hard.
> 
> 
> 
> We used to have the cutest red foxes before the family behind us moved in. I guess with 5 kids running  around they found a new home. WIsh the moles would.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck to her. She must be so excited to get back out there.
> 
> 
> Trying to get back on the program. 2 day of treadmill in a row, though I blew it with homemade mashed taters.  Carbs just taste too good. Indulging in another guilty pleasure. The boat people are on tonight. Such a hot mess.
> 
> Have a great night all.



So, this is the after picture.....just over 3 inches inches off and about 25lbs of the stuff she thinned!!

It`s still quite long, but much easier to handle.....didn`t take me almost half an hour to straighten this morning!










Mashed potatoes are hard to resist!! Hope you`re doing good......



Tuesday again.......

Cloudy night and today is grey and cloudy again, but not cold despite the cloud coming in over the Sea.

Off to a butcher a bit away from us today......I do love our local butcher, this guy just has some different stuff. High excitement!!!

Didn`t bother with making an online grocery order for this week as our cabinets and freezers are all full to bursting with stuff. Probably don`t need to do it next week either, we can get fresh when we need it. Most stores are walk in now, but I still prefer the village stores.

Mac......bacon was lovely......plenty left over.......


























Happy Tuesday..........


​


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, great news mom is going home.  Hope all are feeling better. Good we decided to keep little one home, at least for the Fall semester.  First, while I think it is better to be with other kids, and have that college experience, to pay for her to do her online classes about a 1/2 hour train ride away, does not make financial sense.  And, even if we did, it would only be for until Thanksgiving break, then all online and classes and dorms closed, for the rest of the term, and finals. Lastly, last time she looked at her classes a few days ago,, as before when she checked a few weeks ago, only one class said would be in person, now, all are listed as an online class.  Hope B stays safe when your DH and her return to school for the Fall session.  

Vicki, yeah, I am not fond of being sticky hot feeling.  And yeah, even my weather lady had a good adjective for today’s weather.  Steamy she said.  And less chance of those you lose rain, isolated thunderstorms radar blobs.  Oh, and keeping the heat wave, as 90 the high today.  Sunrise was a lovely full sun streaming light into the window.  

And ah yes, funnies from Charade and Schumi, and Mac needing her license renewed.  Ah, our state said you are good if so online and they send new with old picture.  Then when they open, you need to get another new, with current picture.  Thankfully, mine renews next year.  Hopefully, by then, the lines for pictures, will not be long.  See, the license place breaks down lines, so you only have to wait for others that want what you want.  And usually, the picture line is shorter.  We do have a few license places open, and my brother needs his renewed.  He thought he would go to the closest one to  us, one hour before it opened.  He said there was only one line, no matter what you wanted, and it was down, around the building, and all the way across the rest of the strip mall near where the building stands separated.  He decided to go online and get his new, old picture temporary license.  


Hey, with all that talk of Mac and driving licenses, today she should be on the road.  Taco Tuesday is here.  You know the day, some homies be like:


Hehe.  So while Schumi is enjoying her bacon, and yum to that, all the homies, have a taco or two this Tuesday.  


Ooh, I bet Schumi has had some tea, and happily, so am I.  

Nice blonde hair Schumi.  I think mine is just around that length.


Time to find some breakfast. Yes,I know ice cream is a known breakfast thing.  Ooh, two days in a row?  Maybe.  Steamy out you know, Yeah, I am with Vicki, nice and cool, no humidity, inside air. Still a perfect Summer breakfast, ice cream and fruit.  Woot!


Stay safe and be happy!  Taco


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, that’s the longest I really like it.......I’m just glad it straightens really well now!

Has your son finished college now Lynne? I’m so sorry I forget whether he has or not, but sounds like you’re getting your daughter sorted for next Autumn.

Enjoy that tea!!




Got our bacon......and yes, a few other items we can squeeze into the chest freezer!

No bacon for lunch as we had some for breakfast, but it looks lovely. Split it into portions and will have some on the weekend.

Rain supposed to be heading our way later.......we did plan to grill out tonight as long as it’s dry, but rain May stop play.

Spicy pork on kebab skewers for lunch and some home made potato salad.......Kyle just wants a turkey sandwich......simple!

No plans due to weather later........


----------



## Charade67

I have a few minutes before I have to get to work.



Vicki Rickerd said:


> As much as I love sunny weather the humidity is just not my friend.


I agree. Humidity and my hair do not get along. 



Vicki Rickerd said:


> Trying to get back on the program. 2 day of treadmill in a row, though I blew it with homemade mashed taters. Carbs just taste too good. Indulging in another guilty pleasure.


Carbs are my downfall too. Why do they have to taste so good?



Mac raven said:


> received notice my drivers license has to be renewed this month and they are still closed


Are they offering any online options?



schumigirl said:


> So, this is the after picture.....just over 3 inches inches off and about 25lbs of the stuff she thinned!!
> 
> It`s still quite long, but much easier to handle.....didn`t take me almost half an hour to straighten this morning!


Looks great. I can never get my hair that straight. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, great news mom is going home. Hope all are feeling better. Good we decided to keep little one home, at least for the Fall semester. First, while I think it is better to be with other kids, and have that college experience, to pay for her to do her online classes about a 1/2 hour train ride away, does not make financial sense. And, even if we did, it would only be for until Thanksgiving break, then all online and classes and dorms closed, for the rest of the term, and finals. Lastly, last time she looked at her classes a few days ago,, as before when she checked a few weeks ago, only one class said would be in person, now, all are listed as an online class. Hope B stays safe when your DH and her return to school for the Fall session.


I think the plan right now is to resume regular classes with restrictions in place. B is no happy about wearing a mask to class, but will have to adapt. Like other universities, they will dismiss at Thanksgiving and go online until finals are over.


----------



## Charade67

My morning just took a turn. Many of you may remember that back before Christmas I mentioned one of our clients who had been diagnosed with kidney cancer for the second time. (She had already lost one kidney.)  I got to work this morning to discover that she passed away yesterday. I’m sitting here trying not to cry. I didn’t know her really well, but always enjoyed talking to her when she came in. She was a really sweet lady.


----------



## macraven




----------



## Lynne G

Aww, hugs Charade, such sad news.  Terrible to hear, and sympathy to her family and friends, and those who knew her.


Schumi, almost, older one is in his last year of college. Yes, for one more year, I have 2 college kids.  Funny, my DH asked when I would retire, as he is 5 years older than me, and thinking he would work less than 10 more years.  I told him, when kids are done school.  And with little one highly thinking of post graduate study, I am on the 10 year plan. Maybe a year or two earlier, but thinking almost 40 years working at where I do, is enough.  It will be 29 years this Fall.

So bright out.  Sunny day.  Lunchtime walk will be quick, as no sweating for me, and ooh, sunglasses and suntan lotion, as I am so fair, no red for me.  And I would burn, with this sunny Summer day.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Lynne G studying is tough for them with all the changes.  My (adult) daughter has been studying -  retraining in teaching and has really missed her lectures at uni - all online and Zoom etc hasn’t filled the emotional need but she’s battled on.

@macraven up and out today Mac.  Paperwork and closed offices etc has caused us no end of issues over recent months.  Feel for people here who were unable to register births.  We were able to do deaths online and phone which was actually easier than attending the register office in area of death.

@schumigirl we love proper butchers. I go to one at a farm a few miles away and a local one in the next village - both excellent. Haircut looks good. I’ve had mine chopped very short - grandson said it’s too short!

Had a memory bear made for Mum and just had a call that my one for Dad is ready for collection.  So pleased with him.  Dad was always a shirt and tie man and had a great collection of caps!


----------



## macraven

That’s a very nice memory bear!
And very thoughtful of you making it.

All’s good here, just another hot humid day
Having ac and staying inside works for me!

Lynne, yes many can renew their DL during the closing of the DL stations but my email stated I have to do the written test before I can renew mine.

Plain crazy..

Charade, hugs
It’s a bit of a shock when one of the patients you know pass.

Hope all are having a good day and I’ll be back here later to catch up more on all the posts.


----------



## Lynne G

Such a great looking memory bear, Real.  You are talented.

Ack, Mac, I guess because of your age? Luckily, no requirement here. My mom renewed hers at 89 years old, no written test needed. Hope you get an extension, as I am sure yours expiring is not the other one.

Walk was nice, as beautiful sunny day. Though was almost too warm. 


Decided I have to clean out my bureau drawers, as looked in them, and realized, not wearing much in there, so off they go. And added some of my mom’s things to the top. Including a small picture I always liked. Got a plate holder to put it on. Guess I need to look at my closet again, and do more pruning of it. Our local resale shops are open for donations now. Summer cleaning I guess. Kids did most of their closet cleaning months ago. Told DH, since I am going to drop off, check his closet. I bet he has some to donate too. Always good to refresh.

A what for dinner.  Meatballs and pasta was the request last night.  And so it was.  Maybe chicken tenders with mashed, and peppers.  Don’t have broccoli right now, I think we ate it all the other day.  Peppers with chicken sounds like all will eat, so my plan I guess.


Hope Mac enjoys her Taco Bell dinner today.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Lynne G we had chicken stir fry with Singapore noodles.  Just us two tonight as grandchildren with their father and daughter eating with a friend. I’m getting too fond of “nursery” meals to suit the children so try and do hubs favourites when they are away!


----------



## Lynne G

Nice, and yum, Real.  We tend to chicken many meals as it’s one food little one will eat, and easy to make lots if different meals with it.  I have potatoes to use up, and since noodles yesterday, mashed or baked will be our carb/ starch. 

Yoo Hoo, Keisha, your dinners are always lush.  Schumi’s are too.  Then there’s McK, with good meals as well.  Ooh, so fun to talk and see food posts.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> My morning just took a turn. Many of you may remember that back before Christmas I mentioned one of our clients who had been diagnosed with kidney cancer for the second time. (She had already lost one kidney.)  I got to work this morning to discover that she passed away yesterday. I’m sitting here trying not to cry. I didn’t know her really well, but always enjoyed talking to her when she came in. She was a really sweet lady.



Sad news Charade. Never nice to hear of anyone passing.





Lynne G said:


> Aww, hugs Charade, such sad news.  Terrible to hear, and sympathy to her family and friends, and those who knew her.
> 
> 
> Schumi, almost, older one is in his last year of college. Yes, for one more year, I have 2 college kids.  Funny, my DH asked when I would retire, as he is 5 years older than me, and thinking he would work less than 10 more years.  I told him, when kids are done school.  And with little one highly thinking of post graduate study, I am on the 10 year plan. Maybe a year or two earlier, but thinking almost 40 years working at where I do, is enough.  It will be 29 years this Fall.
> 
> So bright out.  Sunny day.  Lunchtime walk will be quick, as no sweating for me, and ooh, sunglasses and suntan lotion, as I am so fair, no red for me.  And I would burn, with this sunny Summer day.



Ah, I remember now about your son. Yep, retire as early as you can......we can both thoroughly recommend early retirement..........best job we ever had! 






Realfoodfans said:


> @Lynne G studying is tough for them with all the changes.  My (adult) daughter has been studying -  retraining in teaching and has really missed her lectures at uni - all online and Zoom etc hasn’t filled the emotional need but she’s battled on.
> 
> @macraven up and out today Mac.  Paperwork and closed offices etc has caused us no end of issues over recent months.  Feel for people here who were unable to register births.  We were able to do deaths online and phone which was actually easier than attending the register office in area of death.
> 
> @schumigirl we love proper butchers. I go to one at a farm a few miles away and a local one in the next village - both excellent. Haircut looks good. I’ve had mine chopped very short - grandson said it’s too short!
> 
> Had a memory bear made for Mum and just had a call that my one for Dad is ready for collection.  So pleased with him.  Dad was always a shirt and tie man and had a great collection of caps!



Cute bear RFF. 

We are incredibly lucky here with a wonderful selection of local butchers, one in our village, farm stores and two very good wholesale places although they are a much longer drive away, but worth it. Spoiled for choice! As our full freezers show....

Yes, I don`t like hair too short, I don`t suit it. Tell him yours will grow 






macraven said:


> That’s a very nice memory bear!
> And very thoughtful of you making it.
> 
> All’s good here, just another hot humid day
> Having ac and staying inside works for me!
> 
> Lynne, yes many can renew their DL during the closing of the DL stations but my email stated I have to do the written test before I can renew mine.
> 
> Plain crazy..
> 
> Charade, hugs
> It’s a bit of a shock when one of the patients you know pass.
> 
> Hope all are having a good day and I’ll be back here later to catch up more on all the posts.



You definitely win the highest heat award for where you live mac......I`m not jealous at all .....have fun...AC sounds good though!!!



After a cloudy afternoon with some of it spent in a friends gazebo chatting, we came home and did manage to grill outside. 

Spicy pork kebabs and some very agreeable steaks......filet for Kyle and I and Tom had a rather large T Bone.....I did sneak a taste and it was lovely too. Only had some potato salad and regular salad as the steaks were rather large. 

And the sun came out, but not really warm enough to sit outside.......after we were done the rain came on slightly.......nice timing. 

Quiet night tonight.......glass of wine with some tv.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Janet you`re one meal away from being a deli!!!


Lol seems that way at times. Today have a beef roast in one crockpot and chili in another. Happy as I can escape cooking tomorrow.

will be a Long day At the dermatologist for 6 month check  Yippee-ki-yay



tink1957 said:


> My current situation
> View attachment 506838


Aaaaah, only thing missing is a cold brew!  Enjoy


Lynne G said:


> They said the sky was yellow. Yeah, time to be inside.


Oh yeah, time to batten down the hatches 

I’m doing a rain dance here, anything to break the humidity & heat


Charade67 said:


> One of my favorites was The Great Movie Ride. That was my get out of the heat and off my feet ride. I hope the ride they replaced it with is good.


Trying to avoid spoilers but I do enjoy the wit of new MM cartoons. Still, they’ve got really big shoes to fill there 
[


macraven said:


> received notice my drivers license has to be renewed this month and they are still closed
> 
> I guess it’s not a sticky issue as I have not driven but a couple of times since March
> Received a auto message from
> Them I need a written test to extend my license I
> the drivers license office is closed but l
> need to get it soon


Going to guess ur state has online website to schedule appts  at ur local site, same as PA.  

Most have extended expiry dates of licenses too  

That’s a test u want to ace!  


schumigirl said:


> And this morning we are driving over to a larger town to a butcher we like to visit now and again......he has some bacon we like! That’s our only thing to do today.....


Any excuse to get safely out is good for mental health imo 


schumigirl said:


> You can spot us Brits a mile away in Florida where they just get the most amazing storms ever!!! We`re out watching it oohing and aaahhing at all the lightning.....lol.....


the alabaster skin helps too 


Lynne G said:


> Hopefully, by then, the lines for pictures, will not be long. See, the license place breaks down lines, so you only have to wait for others that want what you want


At ours everyone was initially Lumped in one small room. Got crazy crowded with real ID deadline, since extended. My understanding they will be attempting to schedule visits


Charade67 said:


> think the plan right now is to resume regular classes with restrictions in place. B is no happy about wearing a mask to class, but will have to adapt. Like other universities, they will dismiss at Thanksgiving and go online until finals are over.


Seems reasonable considering the circumstances 


Charade67 said:


> I’m sitting here trying not to cry. I didn’t know her really well, but always enjoyed talking to her when she came in. She was a really sweet lady.


Aw, imo it does you a world of good to take the time for a good cry. 


Realfoodfans said:


> Had a memory bear made for Mum and just had a call that my one for Dad is ready for collection. So pleased with him. Dad was always a shirt and tie man and had a great collection of caps!


I’ve never heard of this practice. Quilts, yes. A very sweet idea indeed


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Lol seems that way at times. Today have a beef roast in one crockpot and chili in another. Happy as I can escape cooking tomorrow.
> 
> will be a Long day At the dermatologist for 6 month check  Yippee-ki-yay
> 
> 
> Aaaaah, only thing missing is a cold brew!  Enjoy
> 
> Oh yeah, time to batten down the hatches
> 
> I’m doing a rain dance here, anything to break the humidity & heat
> 
> Trying to avoid spoilers but I do enjoy the wit of new MM cartoons. Still, they’ve got really big shoes to fill there
> [
> 
> Going to guess ur state has online website to schedule appts  at ur local site, same as PA.
> 
> Most have extended expiry dates of licenses too
> 
> That’s a test u want to ace!
> 
> Any excuse to get safely out is good for mental health imo
> 
> the alabaster skin helps too
> 
> At ours everyone was initially Lumped in one small room. Got crazy crowded with real ID deadline, since extended. My understanding they will be attempting to schedule visits
> 
> Seems reasonable considering the circumstances
> 
> Aw, imo it does you a world of good to take the time for a good cry.
> 
> I’ve never heard of this practice. Quilts, yes. A very sweet idea indeed



Alabaster....love it....sounds much better than pale white lol........yes, we try to get out every day even if it is a quick visit somewhere......I`m like a caged lion after a few days, much as though I love my home.....I love to get out!! 

Yippee-ki-yay.......now I`m hearing Bruce Willis in Die Hard in my head ......love that movie!!!

Hope derm appointment goes well.....and not too long a wait......and yep, you got the food sorted for a couple of days!!! I can send you some of our rain if you need it......we have plenty!!!


----------



## macraven

Woot !

Taco Bell dine in reopened today.

It was growing old doing the drive thru pick the past 3.5 months.
Impossible to reheat the food once we we got it home.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Woot !
> 
> Taco Bell dine in reopened today.
> 
> It was growing old doing the drive thru pick the past 3.5 months.
> Impossible to reheat the food once we we got it home.



Woohoo!! 

Glad you get to eat in again instead of takeout..........some food just doesn`t work.

We are "thinking" of maybe eating out next week sometime at our local pub with two other couples......they have halved the amount of tables in the dining room and reservations only, which they have always done for their dining room anyway. And no more than 6 at a table. So......we may go, it would be nice I have to admit. 

Enjoy it mac......


----------



## Lynne G

Don’t feel like cooking, going to steal one of Keisha's pots. LoL.   House must smell good with all that is cooking away.  Good luck with the derm appointment tomorrow.  

Ooh, Mac gets to eat her tacos warm! Yay, Mac. Ours are open too, but not sure I am ready for eating in yet.

Schumi, yes I want to retire in enough time to enjoy life for quite awhile.  And a hehe, my DH knows me well.  When we were discussing retirement, he said yeah, we will be at Discovery Cove, in a cabana.  Yeah, hoping to travel quite a bit, like my two retired brothers have been doing.


----------



## macraven

The Taco Bell we go to is mainly drive thru.
It’s off the exit of interstate 75.

In all the years we have gone there, we are usually the  only ones eating inside.


----------



## Lynne G

Made the mistake of putting some cheese in the with chicken.  Picky eater was in rare form.  Mind you, cheese was not on all the chicken pieces.  No matter, it’s all gone now. Including the peppers and taters.


----------



## keishashadow

The local govt just put out press release stating they are updating/modifying my county’s CV restrictions tomorrow 

um are we trying to build suspense here? Ridiculous

One adjoining county where GDs family resides just announced on Thursday they will stop all interior dining for 2 weeks.  

This whole politically influenced sporadic Thing, county by county isn’t working out, let alone in states where they have heads buried in sand

Thanks to my geographic location and handy highway system, I can be in at least 5 other counties within30 minutes’ drive. They have to implement a regional approach in each state or we r going to keep bouncing around, in & out of restrictions 

deep cleansing breaths lol


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, Keisha.  Other than the City being more cautious, my county has all open, though with restrictions on number in stores and restaurants.  Went past a bar, and saw all the cars there, and I was like, no way!  I do get emails saying that we are open and those saying open and serving food. While I want to go to other stores, no need to do other than bring food home.  My Taco Bell does have outdoor seating, so maybe we will try eating there, rather than in car.  

Went to get some water ice, and the walk back was buggy and sticky feeling out.  Opened our front door, ahh, cool air.  Just chilling now, so a perfect evening.


----------



## Vicki Rickerd

macraven said:


> I bet she is going to surprise me and bring the bacon !



LUCKY!



schumigirl said:


> So, this is the after picture.....just over 3 inches inches off and about 25lbs of the stuff she thinned!!



Looks great. You're hair must have been super long to get 3 inches taken off. Love the color.



schumigirl said:


> Didn`t bother with making an online grocery order for this week as our cabinets and freezers are all full



I resemble that statement. Went crazy when I had a free month of unlimited grocery delivery. Still the boys can look in the fridge and pantry and say there isnt anything to eat.




Lynne G said:


> Vicki, yeah, I am not fond of being sticky hot feeling



We have been lucky the past couple nights, the humidity has dissipated after the rain.



Lynne G said:


> Taco Tuesday is here



We participated tonight. Chicken tacos courtesy of a Kroger rotisserie chicken and some fajita sauce. 

Mac, I agree, Taco Bell needs to be eaten right away. 



schumigirl said:


> Spicy pork on kebab skewers for lunch and some home made potato salad.......Kyle just wants a turkey sandwich......simple



Oooh, I think you had the better lunch.



Charade67 said:


> I got to work this morning to discover that she passed away yesterday. I’m sitting here trying not to cry.



Hugs. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Had a memory bear made for Mum and just had a call that my one for Dad is ready for collection.



What a wonderful idea. I have never heard of that. 



schumigirl said:


> Yep, retire as early as you can......we can both thoroughly recommend early retirement..........best job we ever had!



Jeff and I are so ready to just be home and piddle around the house together. I loved it when he was off in April due to Covid. 



keishashadow said:


> This whole politically influenced sporadic Thing, county by county isn’t working out, let alone in states where they have heads buried in sand



THIS!!!!!!!!!!!

Have to apply for a birth certificate as my parents never had one and we will need that new DL to fly. I usually do a good job of navigating the web to the right sites, but today got took. Thought I was on a government site applying online and it turns out it was a site that will apply for you. UGH! Need to learn to slow down.  Usually google does a good job having the real sites listed at the top. Live and Learn.


----------



## Lynne G

I hate that, Vicki. Hope you get that certificate soon.  Yeah, my state has been very slow to offer it, until this past Sumner.  I will get one when I renew next year.  My older one got his this past Fall.  He didn’t want to carry his passport, for just traveling in Country.  

Time for bed for me, night owls  time.  May all get that most restful deep sleep, as a   will greet you when you wake up and read this thread.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Aww, hugs Charade, such sad news. Terrible to hear, and sympathy to her family and friends, and those who knew her.





macraven said:


> Charade, hugs
> It’s a bit of a shock when one of the patients you know pass.





schumigirl said:


> Sad news Charade. Never nice to hear of anyone passing.





keishashadow said:


> Aw, imo it does you a world of good to take the time for a good cry.





Vicki Rickerd said:


> Hugs


Thanks everyone. It was a rough morning. I had to open her file, add her death date, and then move her into the inactive files. Even though she hasn't been to counseling in several months, I didn't have the heart to remove her paper file from the file cabinet. I guess I will do that tomorrow. I am wondering how her little dog is doing. She had a Yorkie that went with her everywhere. The two were inseparable.  She is probably very confused right now. 





Realfoodfans said:


> Had a memory bear made for Mum and just had a call that my one for Dad is ready for collection. So pleased with him. Dad was always a shirt and tie man and had a great collection of caps!


What a great idea. I have never seen one of those before. 



macraven said:


> Lynne, yes many can renew their DL during the closing of the DL stations but my email stated I have to do the written test before I can renew mine.
> 
> Plain crazy..


 Does GA require a new written test after a certain number of years? The only time I have retaken a written test is when I changed states. 



keishashadow said:


> will be a Long day At the dermatologist for 6 month check Yippee-ki-yay


Hope it wasn't too long.



keishashadow said:


> Trying to avoid spoilers but I do enjoy the wit of new MM cartoons. Still, they’ve got really big shoes to fill there


I haven't watched any of the new cartoons. To be honest, I never have been much of a MM fan. 



macraven said:


> Woot !
> 
> Taco Bell dine in reopened today.
> 
> It was growing old doing the drive thru pick the past 3.5 months.
> Impossible to reheat the food once we we got it home.


Eww, not good reheated at all. Thankfully we live just a few minutes from a Taco Bell.



keishashadow said:


> The local govt just put out press release stating they are updating/modifying my county’s CV restrictions tomorrow


The restrictions vary by county? That must get very confusing. 



Vicki Rickerd said:


> Have to apply for a birth certificate as my parents never had one and we will need that new DL to fly.


 I almost had to send off for mine. I tore my house apart looking for my birth certificate. I am so glad I got my new license back in February. 


I think it is time to get some sleep.

Good night everyone.


----------



## macraven

When I moved to ga 4 years ago, they had already changed to the new system on the drivers license.
So it was fine to use at the airport for an ID a I had the yellow star on it.


----------



## macraven

Think it is about that time for the night shift to check in.

Leaving the porch light on for them.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Don’t feel like cooking, going to steal one of Keisha's pots. LoL.   House must smell good with all that is cooking away.  Good luck with the derm appointment tomorrow.
> 
> Ooh, Mac gets to eat her tacos warm! Yay, Mac. Ours are open too, but not sure I am ready for eating in yet.
> 
> Schumi, yes I want to retire in enough time to enjoy life for quite awhile.  And a hehe, my DH knows me well.  When we were discussing retirement, he said yeah, we will be at Discovery Cove, in a cabana.  Yeah, hoping to travel quite a bit, like my two retired brothers have been doing.



We`ve always been lucky with the business Tom was in, he only had to be physically present at work 6 months of the year, plenty of time off, obviously paid too. Most of the time I was a happy housewife so was also free to do as I wished. A couple of times I thought I wanted to do a little part times job to pass some time, I soon gave it up as I prefer to be home. So, we could and did wander round mainland Europe a lot as it`s so close....we saw everywhere we wanted to see and at our leisure. You`ll have a blast when you both retire....it really has been wonderful. 






keishashadow said:


> The local govt just put out press release stating they are updating/modifying my county’s CV restrictions tomorrow
> 
> um are we trying to build suspense here? Ridiculous
> 
> One adjoining county where GDs family resides just announced on Thursday they will stop all interior dining for 2 weeks.
> 
> This whole politically influenced sporadic Thing, county by county isn’t working out, let alone in states where they have heads buried in sand
> 
> Thanks to my geographic location and handy highway system, I can be in at least 5 other counties within30 minutes’ drive. They have to implement a regional approach in each state or we r going to keep bouncing around, in & out of restrictions
> 
> deep cleansing breaths lol




It`s worrying when you think these are the people in charge of making the rules for us......yes, think there`s been a lot of deep breaths around!! 






Vicki Rickerd said:


> LUCKY!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great. You're hair must have been super long to get 3 inches taken off. Love the color.
> 
> 
> 
> I resemble that statement. Went crazy when I had a free month of unlimited grocery delivery. Still the boys can look in the fridge and pantry and say there isnt anything to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have been lucky the past couple nights, the humidity has dissipated after the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> We participated tonight. Chicken tacos courtesy of a Kroger rotisserie chicken and some fajita sauce.
> 
> Mac, I agree, Taco Bell needs to be eaten right away.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, I think you had the better lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful idea. I have never heard of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff and I are so ready to just be home and piddle around the house together. I loved it when he was off in April due to Covid.
> 
> 
> 
> THIS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Have to apply for a birth certificate as my parents never had one and we will need that new DL to fly. I usually do a good job of navigating the web to the right sites, but today got took. Thought I was on a government site applying online and it turns out it was a site that will apply for you. UGH! Need to learn to slow down.  Usually google does a good job having the real sites listed at the top. Live and Learn.




Thanks I do like it.....and yes it was incredibly long!! My hair has never been as long as it was recently. 

Yes, most of my friends have loved their husbands being home more.......well......except one.....lol....there`s always one....and knowing her husband we can all understand.....he`s sweet really! 

Glad you have lost the humidity......hope you have some lovely weather coming up.....






macraven said:


> Think it is about that time for the night shift to check in.
> 
> Leaving the porch light on for them.




Morning shift is here.....albeit a little later this morning.......the sun was so bright this morning and we had the drapes pulled back and as the blinds aren`t blackout like the drapes, we were awake very early!!! But, we wanted plenty of air in the room as it has gotten warm again.......

Hope you have a good sleep.........




Yep, got up early and got my small laundry that needed doing out on the line. Got Tom up too as I thought I`d get our bedding done as it`s so lovely outside. 

I was so early the foxes were still roaming around.....we don`t see them often but, they aren`t vicious so I`m not wary of them. I don`t go near them though. Years ago we had a tame one who would take food directly from our hand, so gently. But, this family don`t come near. 

Heading out a walk this morning along the beach, and will grill for lunch and dinner if it stays like this......I have more pork kebabs for lunch and dinner will just be a mix of whatever......

It`s nice to see the sun again........













































Have a fabulous Wednesday........ ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, yes, morning shift here too, though for Schumi, the morning is just about over.  For me, just about an hour after early morning sunrise.  Sunny one here too.  And not  as hot today, so a nicer feeling day, with that yep, you lose rain chances again.

Aww, Charade, I hope that dog is taken in by her family. Yeah, pets are so loved. And I am sure when she was not feeling well, the dog was a comfort for her. Cute breed.

Yeah, Schumi, I hope we enjoy life for many a year when we both retire. I had to get used to him home all the time, when he retired from the military. After a few years of a guy on the go for so long, he became unhappy puttering around the house, I begged him to get another job. And he finally did, three years ago. Both of us home working is a change, but having him home before now, I am over the oddness of him around much more. And it’s nice to have a full house, even though it’s a change in routine for all of us.

With that, why hello camel:



Looking Australian, huh. Well, homies, here’s your reminder. Yep, get over this hump of a day Wednesday, and yay, the weekend draws closer.

And, this routine has not changed for decades, my morning tea cup filled with tea, is in my hand.  So enjoy a cup of tea to start the day.  And made waffles last night.  So, no ice cream for breakfast. Er, why yes, common to see waffles and ice cream.  Hmmm.  Or with syrup, and some fruit.  No chicken left, so not that common chicken and waffles meal either.  Well, off to toast it warm again.

Welcome to Wednesday homies!


----------



## macraven

Nice camel !

We ended up taking a pass for Taco Bell yesterday
I’ll hit it another day this week if it is empty inside.

Lynne how long will you be working from home?

Do many of you stay home or have some of you gone out shopping for pleasure to pass the time?


----------



## mckennarose

Hi all,
I'm behind in catching up again!  I'm sorry to Realfoodfans and Charade on your losses.

It's pouring rain here right now.  A big thunderstorm has rolled in.  I need to get some yard work done but on top of the rain, I pulled something in my back on Sunday night.  

Our favorite Chinese restaurant opened for take out and we got some last night.  Hubby had to stand in line for a half hour to just get into the restaurant to pick up.  They let two people in at a time and everything is blocked off with plastic sheeting except for a small opening by the cash register.  As much as I like to cook, it was nice to get take out too.

Not much else going on here.  I'll check in later homies!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hello all.  Had to shoot off this morning as Dad’s house has gone online and 3 viewings booked in so I felt we should go over and tidy the garden a bit more.  It’s huge so quite a challenge.  Noticed some fence panels rotting behind the hedges so ordered some replacements for delivery.  Came back and hubs did some gardening at my daughter’s (where we are currently living) and I made Spaghetti Bolognese (another nursery meal) ready for everyone coming home.  Early meal as the grandchildren starving so all done, dishwasher on and feet up with the tv.  @schumigirl weather down south so much better than ours on the edge of the Peak District (National Park) it’s raining solidly

Government have announced a scheme here to encourage people to eat out.  August Monday to Wednesday half price meals and restaurants can claim the rest back from them. Not sure how useful it will be for all these businesses struggling. We’ve not thought about eating out yet.

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack. McK, you are the rain looser!  Here, sun has been out all morning, and still is.  Glad you enjoyed Chinese take out.  Yeah, there are days, take out is just the right meal.  No need to heat up the kitchen.  

Mac, only a few in my office came back to work starting on Monday. Still have not heard when more are required, including me. My DH said he thinks end of August for him. Since we both work in the City, I think a lot depends on whether the City is ready for both our workforces coming into the City to work. Telling, the trains into the City are still not on a regular schedule, and DH gets a monthly rail pass from work, at the end of every month, and he did not get his July pass, so at the end of this month, we will see if he gets an August one or not. I am thinking they start back the beginning of September, and he gets a September pass. Also telling, is the City schools are planning to have kids go to school this Fall. We usually start the school year on the day after Labor Day, so I am highly thinking we will be going back in, when the City school kids do. Both my college kids start end of August, both online. Little one’s campus will be open until Thanksgiving, but I see no reason for her to go there much, given she has all online classes. Maybe to visit with friends, on a weekend.

Aww, older one does cook, and once again, made grilled cheese sandwiches for all, but little one. She had soup.  Does not like most sandwiches, including a grilled one.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and Real, cooking great sounding food, and hope your home sale goes fast, and you get more than asking, from a nice family.  You are busy.  While nice to see a discount for dining out, I think I will be very careful about eating inside anywhere even in August.  Have seen some offering a discount, not as high, from several restaurants.  Have not been in any of them so far, since the shutdown.  I guess we will continue to drive through or take out, unless we try one of our Taco Bells, that i know, has outside seating.  And like Mac, hoping to go when not many customers are also eating there.


----------



## schumigirl

RFF......we`ve had two barbecues today where Tom grilled outside........yep, lunch and dinner.....not warm enough to sit out tonight for dinner as it has got a little cloudy, but at least it`s still dry. It`s nice when we can grill out so often, so we take advantage when we can......now feeling very full......I hope your weather improves soon. 

Yes, I saw the Government`s August 50% offers. That in itself won`t encourage me to eat out just because of the discount, I`m happy to pay full price if we do choose to go somewhere. We`ll go out to places we feel are doing their utmost to be careful. I`m sure some places will be better than others. Our village has a Micro pub....not sure how it`ll manage to reopen....it holds such few people at the best of times, but they were starting to look as if they were opening soon when we passed today. 




Yes, Tom grilled today....no cooking for me for a change! Although I did do everything else......lol. We had bbq flavour pork steaks, chicken kebabs and mini pork sausages. Store bought potato salad as the local deli had some freshly made this morning, beautiful. I made Tom and I small individual vanilla cheesecakes for dessert, Kyle wanted plain old chocolate ice cream, I had made some earlier so he was happy. We all wanted something sweet tonight. 

Now some tv and a pot of tea.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, Schumi always has me at tea. LoL.

Yes, it is so nice when others want to grill, and no cooking for you.  I buy salads from the store sometimes, as it is always good, and I don’t need to make it every time. Sometimes, sweet after the meal is nice.  Me, tea or coffee after a big meal.


----------



## Charade67

Odd day today. I went to Walmart on my lunch hour. I went there yesterday to get B some shampoo and conditioner. When I got hone I discovered that I had bought 2 bottles of conditioner. Rather than return one, I just got 2 bottles of shampoo today. She will need it with all that hair. I also picked up a pack of face masks yesterday. They are washable and reusable, but cheap enough that I won't care if one gets lost or too dirty. It said one size fits most. I tried one on last night and it was too big. B said they fit her fine. I never thought of myself as having a small face. Today I bought some child sized masks and they fit. I guess I have the face of a 4-12 year old. 

At work I texted one of the therapists about a new client. I got this response:


Seemed like an odd response. Then she called me and was laughing because her 8 month old son and grabbed her phone and accidentally sent that emoji. 



macraven said:


> Do many of you stay home or have some of you gone out shopping for pleasure to pass the time?


I've been out shopping a few times, but only when there was something I wanted to get. I have never been much on window shopping. 



mckennarose said:


> Our favorite Chinese restaurant opened for take out and we got some last night. Hubby had to stand in line for a half hour to just get into the restaurant to pick up. They let two people in at a time and everything is blocked off with plastic sheeting except for a small opening by the cash register. As much as I like to cook, it was nice to get take out too.


I had a wait like that the first time I went to get Chinese takeout. I need to call and see if their dining room is open. It's just a bit too far for takeout. The food is no longer hot by the time I get home.



Realfoodfans said:


> Had to shoot off this morning as Dad’s house has gone online and 3 viewings booked


Good luck with the sale. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Government have announced a scheme here to encourage people to eat out. August Monday to Wednesday half price meals and restaurants can claim the rest back from them. Not sure how useful it will be for all these businesses struggling. We’ve not thought about eating out yet.


We have been doing takeout since the beginning and have eaten inside several restaurants since the dining rooms have started opening again. Yes, we are those people. 

I am trying to decide if I want to work more on my puzzle. We have put over 20 hours into this puzzle so far.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Charade67 is it a jigsaw puzzle you’re working on?  I’ve done a few during lockdown but this last one is really testing my patience!

@macraven I’m definitely not a shopper.  We’ve been very lucky to get home grocery deliveries most weeks or a click and collect.  Butchers for meat.  Most other things have come through parcel delivery - from Wahl hair trimmers to lollipop sticks!

@Lynne G we haven’t eaten out or planned to yet but it’s hubs birthday in 2 weeks so we’re thinking of going to one of our favourite pubs as we know they will be very organised and there’s plenty of space.

Hairdressers tomorrow but first more sorting at mother in laws.


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Ack. McK, you are the rain looser! Here, sun has been out all morning, and still is. Glad you enjoyed Chinese take out. Yeah, there are days, take out is just the right meal. No need to heat up the kitchen.


Thankfully it cleared up by 2 pm and the sun is out.  You didn't get any?  It looked like it was headed south.

Homemade pizza for dinner tonight.  I froze some leftover pizza dough two months ago when I made a lot so it was super easy to thaw and go.  I didn't want to heat the pizza stone or put it on the grill so we made them in the air fryer.  It actually turned out really good for the first time!  The tomatoes in my garden are still green, so I used canned tomatoes for the sauce, fresh garlic, fresh parsley from the garden and topped the finished pizzas with fresh basil from the garden.  I'm happy it turned out well and we'll do it again.  Heating the pizza stone really is for colder weather since it needs to heat for a long time.

DD has been making agua fresca for us with frozen watermelon (I tend to freeze a lot of leftovers, as you can tell!  LOL!) seltzer, berries if we have them, lime and mint from the garden.  My weekend project will be how to add alcohol to them....I'm thinking vodka of some sort.  I'm drinking one now, minus alcohol and heading out on the deck to soak up some sun.


----------



## Charade67

Realfoodfans said:


> @Charade67 is it a jigsaw puzzle you’re working on? I’ve done a few during lockdown but this last one is really testing my patience!


Yes, a jigsaw puzzle. We have done several, but this one has been the most difficult. I have already decided that once finished it will get glued and framed.


----------



## Lynne G

Nope, McK, rain stayed North of us.  Saw on my radar, you got some dark green and yellow.  Lots of rain you had.  Seemed to stay North and go across into NY quick.  

Dinner?  Hmm, maybe they will want pizza or ooh Chinese.  Hmm.  Just cleaned the kitchen up, and I am sweating.  Wow, morning crawled, but afternoon went quick.  Surprised no calls for dinner.


----------



## Charade67

We have spent 25 hours working on a puzzle and are about halfway through. My new goal
Is to get it finished before the end of the month. Dh has almost given up on it and I think B is done. I must persevere.


----------



## Lynne G

Guess I need to find another puzzle to do.  Good luck Charade.


----------



## Charade67

You can come help me with mine.


----------



## macraven

I had a list of 6 things I needed to take care of today and as of right now, only can check one thing off my list.

Anyone here have days like that?

I’m putting the porch light on early so I won’t stumble in the dark when I come back later.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Mac.  Sun rose and a sunny day already.  And, like McK, we have a chance of that haha, you loose, got rain.  Though I guess Keisha wants to be that loser, getting rain.  And I am having one of those mornings, and have no idea what the news said this morning.  But after the forecast was in the news last night, some clouds may be around in the morning, then full sun the rest of the day, and another steamy one, with high humidity and 91 the high.  Mid 70’s already.  

And yeah, I can make a list for the day, and not get to anything on it.

Hehe, I could come down to help, Charade.  I enjoy puzzles.  Little one does not like to do some, but she is a very good puzzler.

Robo, i hope you are doing well, back better, and enjoying your coffee this morning.  

Mac, hope those cats let you sleep.

Tink, hope you are having a fabulous time. Deserved.

Schumi must be busy this morning. Hope all is okay, and sad that your September trip may also not be. At least the Winter one sounds to be a much better chance, and then Kyle will be with you. But, even is not on a plane, will be nice to enjoy a holiday trip with Kyle wherever you go.

Ah yes, tea in tea cup, happily being sipped, as thirsty this morning.  How fitting.  Why yes,



So yes, raise a glass or a cup, and have that terrific Thursday.  

Good Morning to the homies. , and hope you are feeling great, safe, and oh so happy.


----------



## Realfoodfans

macraven said:


> I had a list of 6 things I needed to take care of today and as of right now, only can check one thing off my list.
> 
> Anyone here have days like that?
> 
> I’m putting the porch light on early so I won’t stumble in the dark when I come back later.


Definitely!  Although I’ve worked through some massive lists recently and then rebelled against them! However yesterday I forgot to make a call so I’m now constructing a new list of things I need to do.  Brain is definitely a bit fuddled.

Off to hairdresser shortly - want it really short as I don’t want to go again for a while!


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Real!  Hope you like your hairdo after your salon visit. So nice to be pampered.  And take a deep breath, and relax some, you have had a lot on your table this past year.


----------



## tink1957

hi everybody  

Just popping in before we hit the beach.  We were finally able to get in the water yesterday after having double red flags the first few days due to rip currents.

Danielle doesn't like having her picture taken so I had to sneak up on her to take this...

it's good to see her relaxing and enjoying life after working so hard this year.

Hope you all have an awesome day...I'm off to the beach


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> hi everybody
> 
> Just popping in before we hit the beach.  We were finally able to get in the water yesterday after having double red flags the first few days due to rip currents.
> 
> Danielle doesn't like having her picture taken so I had to sneak up on her to take this...
> View attachment 507760
> it's good to see her relaxing and enjoying life after working so hard this year.
> 
> Hope you all have an awesome day...I'm off to the beach



She`s such a lovely girl Vicki.......yes, you all deserve a break......looks so lovely where you are Vicki.......have an absolute blast!!! Watch out for those waves!!! And good to see you pop in......



Yep, Lynne is correct......late today.

I have a good excuse.....I spent the day looking at puppies!!!!

My friend who lost one of her dogs last week, wanted to go visit two breeders she knows and asked me to go with her....so , after promising Tom I wouldn`t purchase one myself (he knows me so well).....I went with her to look. Oh my goodness......I was so tempted!!! Springer Spaniels at one place and labs at another.

She went with a gorgeous springer spaniel who is around 8 weeks old, and she will get her home in another 3-4 weeks.....puppy will be around 12 weeks old.....we just didn`t want to leave them!!!

And for the first time since lockdown I`ve been in a pub and had lunch!! Friend`s husband had arrived home a few days ago from the UAE, so she allowed him to drive us down, was only supposed to be us two, but it meant he could drive, so we had a lovely bottle of wine between the two of us at lunch.......nice!!!

The pub itself only took bookings, so the breeder called ahead to this place in her village nearby and we were so glad we went. Tables were spaced well apart, every precaution in place and food was lovely. I wished Tom had come with us, but he`d be more likely to purchase a puppy than me!!! And we really don`t want a dog. No more travelling if we did!!

But, what a lovely way to spend a day......it was only around 2 hours away, but nice, bit of a day out nursing lab and spaniel puppies.

Now to find something to cook for my two for dinner....I have eaten today so just them to feed.......


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, why I will not check our dog places, Schumi.  I always want to take them all home.  Sweet, your friend found a pup that she will have many years to enjoy.  So glad you could get out and enjoy good food and good company.  Yeah, when I have a large lunch, I only like to pick small meal for dinner, if at all.  Yeah, then the rest of the family is hungry. 

A what for lunch?  Older one wants take out.  Little one says headache, so eating her go to chicken rice soup.  Wants that, and lay down.     Eh, I think some pasta may be left over, if the men did not get to it.  Off to find some lunch.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Hehe, why I will not check our dog places, Schumi.  I always want to take them all home.  Sweet, your friend found a pup that she will have many years to enjoy.  So glad you could get out and enjoy good food and good company.  Yeah, when I have a large lunch, I only like to pick small meal for dinner, if at all.  Yeah, then the rest of the family is hungry.
> 
> A what for lunch?  Older one wants take out.  Little one says headache, so eating her go to chicken rice soup.  Wants that, and lay down.     Eh, I think some pasta may be left over, if the men did not get to it.  Off to find some lunch.



For sure......I had a beautiful Duck dish in a cherry sauce......then caramel apple crumble which was delightful. Couldn`t have eaten a meal tonight for all the tea in China!!!

I have managed a large glass of Pinot Noir though.......I think Tom got the bigger glass now I`m looking over at his........

Hope your daughter feels better tonight, headaches aren`t a lot of fun.


----------



## mckennarose

macraven said:


> I had a list of 6 things I needed to take care of today and as of right now, only can check one thing off my list.
> 
> Anyone here have days like that?


Oh yes.... I'm pretty sure I can say every day something is left off the list!  LOL!


Lynne G said:


> And, like McK, we have a chance of that haha, you loose, got rain. Though I guess Keisha wants to be that loser, getting rain. And I am having one of those mornings, and have no idea what the news said this morning. But after the forecast was in the news last night, some clouds may be around in the morning, then full sun the rest of the day, and another steamy one, with high humidity and 91 the high. Mid 70’s already.


No rain today!  Well... a slight sprinkle sun shower around 2, but it's been hot, hot hot!


schumigirl said:


> I have a good excuse.....I spent the day looking at puppies!!!!


No better way to spend a day, I say!


schumigirl said:


> Oh my goodness......I was so tempted!!! Springer Spaniels at one place and labs at another.
> 
> She went with a gorgeous springer spaniel who is around 8 weeks old, and she will get her home in another 3-4 weeks.....puppy will be around 12 weeks old.....we just didn`t want to leave them!!!


They are great dogs.  One of my friends has one and she is soooo smart!  Great choice!


Lynne G said:


> Hehe, why I will not check our dog places, Schumi. I always want to take them all home.


Same!  Although I've been toying with the idea of getting another one.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@schumigirl i cannot got to look at dogs or puppies I would bring them all home!  Our Louie is terribly spoilt particularly by my grandson - they are two scamps when together!

Early start for us tomorrow.  A dear friend passed away recently - he was awaiting a liver transplant having suffered a degenerative disease and everything approved for March but the virus halted transplants and tragically he deteriorated in June and was taken down to Birmingham transplant unit but was too unwell for surgery.  I am 64 and we started school together aged 5 - went on to the Grammar school together and been friends all this time despite both moving away.  He was president of Southport Rugby Club so as we cannot attend the service we are all lining the route at the club for the cortège to pass by. I will miss his good humour which continued right up until his last day via messaging.

Still raining here - really hope it dries up before our schools break up end of next week.


----------



## Lynne G

Real. Sad news, and always shocking when someone you known for so long, passes away. 

Stinking hot, agreed McK.  Seems we will have a very wet Friday, as I am close enough to the Coast, that Fay is coming to visit tomorrow, and already got a phone buzz flooding alert good for the next 29 hours.  Bands of heavy rain.  Good reason to stay inside.  Though little one wants a Chinese lunch tomorrow.  The one we use is a 5 minute drive, so dash in, get and dash back into home.  Won ton soup, yum. Though last time got egg drop.  Good too.  Ack, no cry for dinner.  Thinking easy.  Burgers on grill so momma don’t have to cook.


----------



## mckennarose

@Realfoodfans I'm so sorry!  


Lynne G said:


> Stinking hot, agreed McK. Seems we will have a very wet Friday, as I am close enough to the Coast, that Fay is coming to visit tomorrow, and already got a phone buzz flooding alert good for the next 29 hours.


Yes, we're set to have rain starting at 9 am and going all day.  So we'll enjoy to sun today.  It's still super hot out!    I'll take it and pretend I'm in Florida.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh burgers were very good, and put an egg and cheese on all but plain for little one.  Slice of tomatoes, and green peppers.  Quick, easy meal.  DH just mowed the grass. Eww, good thing he is headed to the shower. Even this evening, sticky hot and buggy.  Me, inside in that cool, AC.  Ahhh.  We have the AC on auto all Summer.  We get as hot as Florida most of the time.  I see pool time for the weekend.  Because after the washout Friday, heat comes back for the weekend.  Car gets new tires, then pool time.  Hoping, anyway.  

Enjoy this very warm Thursday evening, and smile, when you wake up tomorrow, Woot!  Friday, baby.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all


Lynne G said:


> Went to get some water ice, and the walk back was buggy and sticky feeling out. Opened our front door, ahh, cool air. Just chilling now, so a perfect evening.


I’ve been using spray more often as well as having the mr treat the yard.  That did seem to help
Quite a bit


Charade67 said:


> Hope it wasn't too long.


Short but not sweet lol. At least no scapels, that’s a win in my book


Charade67 said:


> The restrictions vary by county? That must get very confusing.


yes, it’s getting even more compartmentalized here, senseless


schumigirl said:


> It`s worrying when you think these are the people in charge of making the rules for us......yes, think there`s been a lot of deep breaths around!!


I’m usually ok with it but the level of ineptitude is dangerous


Lynne G said:


> And made waffles last night. So, no ice cream for breakfast. Er, why yes, common to see waffles and ice cream. Hmmm. Or with syrup, and some fruit. No chicken left, so not that common chicken and waffles meal either. Well, off to toast it warm again.


Any work for me lol. Rarely eat them but when I do, go large as Belgium with fruit & whipped cream or chicken & waffles with spiced up maple syrup


Lynne G said:


> Also telling, is the City schools are planning to have kids go to school this Fall. We usually start the school year on the day after Labor Day, so I am highly thinking we will be going back in, when the City school kids do. Both my college kids start end of August, both online. Little one’s campus will be open until Thanksgiving, but I see no reason for her to go there much, given she has all online classes. Maybe to visit with friends, on a weekend.


im missing the point one parent was describing to me...all online classes, social distancing and little to none activities, but still staying on campus.

not in Pittsburgh school district but they sent out emails to parents wherein they had to choose all cyber learning or hybrid of it and in a couple of school days Each week


schumigirl said:


> Yes, Tom grilled today....no cooking for me for a change! Although I did do everything else......lol.


That’s a change! Enjoy


Charade67 said:


> I guess I have the face of a 4-12 year old.


Lol just think when you’re 80 how young U will look

received the Disney themed masks. The part that goes over the mouth is so small. Well, maybe I just have a big mouth but gave mine away  thot heavy and just plain uncomfortable


mckennarose said:


> Homemade pizza for dinner tonight. I froze some leftover pizza dough two months ago when I made a lot so it was super easy to thaw and go. I


That is impressive.


tink1957 said:


> Hope you all have an awesome day...I'm off to the beach


Better words never spoken lol. Enjoy. Great pic of ur DD 


schumigirl said:


> Oh my goodness......I was so tempted!!! Springer Spaniels at one place and labs at another.


How did u resist those sweet puppy eyes?


Realfoodfans said:


> dear friend passed away recently - he was awaiting a liver transplant having suffered a degenerative disease and everything approved for March but the virus halted transplants and tragically he deteriorated in June and was taken down to Birmingham transplant unit but was too unwell for surgery.


Wow, that is really a lot, poor soul


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Quick post before I tackle the puzzle again.  Today was a challenge.  I got to work and the printer wasn't printing. It was working fine when I left yesterday. Boss says it quit sometime last night. I wasted half the morning trying to find out if it was a simple fix. I turned it of and back on again, checked the cables, etc. Finally had to call in a professional. 



macraven said:


> I had a list of 6 things I needed to take care of today and as of right now, only can check one thing off my list.
> 
> Anyone here have days like that?


I think we have all had those days. Sometimes nothing gets checked off the list. 



Lynne G said:


> Hehe, I could come down to help, Charade. I enjoy puzzles. Little one does not like to do some, but she is a very good puzzler.


 We could use the help. Tonight I decided to take a look at our new puzzle, the one that was shipped from China, to see what the quality was like. Every piece is the exact size and shape! I predict this one will be another royal pain to put together. 



tink1957 said:


> Danielle doesn't like having her picture taken so I had to sneak up on her to take this


I'm not much of a beach person, but that does look very relaxing. 



schumigirl said:


> I have a good excuse.....I spent the day looking at puppies!!!!
> 
> My friend who lost one of her dogs last week, wanted to go visit two breeders she knows and asked me to go with her....so , after promising Tom I wouldn`t purchase one myself (he knows me so well).....I went with her to look. Oh my goodness......I was so tempted!!! Springer Spaniels at one place and labs at another.


Looking at puppies is a great excuse. One of my online friends has 2 Springer Spaniels. Both are very spoiled dogs. 



Lynne G said:


> Little one says headache


 Hope she is feeling better now. 



Realfoodfans said:


> A dear friend passed away recently -


I am so sorry. Hugs to you. 

Time to go face the challenge.


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Even this evening, sticky hot and buggy





keishashadow said:


> I’ve been using spray more often as well as having the mr treat the yard. That did seem to help
> Quite a bit


You both are having the crazy bugs too?  They're horrible this year!  I just ordered more bug sticks from Amazon.  Yuck!


keishashadow said:


> That is impressive.


LOL!  The kitchenaid does all the hard work!  I just dump the ingredients in and turn it on.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Happy Friday all.  We are off to Southport (which is on the coast) for the funeral.  So far looking dry though cool.  Taking Louie (Cavalier) with us so hoping we can get a nice walk in too.  Have a good day all.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Oh yes.... I'm pretty sure I can say every day something is left off the list!  LOL!
> 
> No rain today!  Well... a slight sprinkle sun shower around 2, but it's been hot, hot hot!
> 
> No better way to spend a day, I say!
> 
> They are great dogs.  One of my friends has one and she is soooo smart!  Great choice!
> 
> Same!  Although I've been toying with the idea of getting another one.



The Springer Spaniels are an amazing breed! So full of energy too.... she`s had dogs her whole life and can happily walk for hours every day with them......in all weathers.......her dogs are always so well looked after and beautiful, I`m looking forward to her getting this one home in a few weeks......

Glad you`re having some nice weather! 





Realfoodfans said:


> @schumigirl i cannot got to look at dogs or puppies I would bring them all home!  Our Louie is terribly spoilt particularly by my grandson - they are two scamps when together!
> 
> Early start for us tomorrow.  A dear friend passed away recently - he was awaiting a liver transplant having suffered a degenerative disease and everything approved for March but the virus halted transplants and tragically he deteriorated in June and was taken down to Birmingham transplant unit but was too unwell for surgery.  I am 64 and we started school together aged 5 - went on to the Grammar school together and been friends all this time despite both moving away.  He was president of Southport Rugby Club so as we cannot attend the service we are all lining the route at the club for the cortège to pass by. I will miss his good humour which continued right up until his last day via messaging.
> 
> Still raining here - really hope it dries up before our schools break up end of next week.



Sorry to hear of your friend passing. It`s never easy. 

We don`t really want a dog, we like to just get up and go too often and leaving for longer periods of time isn`t fair on a dog, and generally......not keen on the idea anyway.....however cute they look. 






Lynne G said:


> Ooh burgers were very good, and put an egg and cheese on all but plain for little one.  Slice of tomatoes, and green peppers.  Quick, easy meal.  DH just mowed the grass. Eww, good thing he is headed to the shower. Even this evening, sticky hot and buggy.  Me, inside in that cool, AC.  Ahhh.  We have the AC on auto all Summer.  We get as hot as Florida most of the time.  I see pool time for the weekend.  Because after the washout Friday, heat comes back for the weekend.  Car gets new tires, then pool time.  Hoping, anyway.
> 
> Enjoy this very warm Thursday evening, and smile, when you wake up tomorrow, Woot!  Friday, baby.




You mostly get Florida weather where you are?? wow.......I knew mac gets Florida kinds of temps, and all year round too, but didn`t realise PA did too. Nice. 

Hope rain isn`t too bad today and you have a lovely weekend........






keishashadow said:


> Hey all
> 
> I’ve been using spray more often as well as having the mr treat the yard.  That did seem to help
> Quite a bit
> 
> Short but not sweet lol. At least no scapels, that’s a win in my book
> 
> yes, it’s getting even more compartmentalized here, senseless
> I’m usually ok with it but the level of ineptitude is dangerous
> 
> Any work for me lol. Rarely eat them but when I do, go large as Belgium with fruit & whipped cream or chicken & waffles with spiced up maple syrup
> im missing the point one parent was describing to me...all online classes, social distancing and little to none activities, but still staying on campus.
> 
> not in Pittsburgh school district but they sent out emails to parents wherein they had to choose all cyber learning or hybrid of it and in a couple of school days Each week
> 
> That’s a change! Enjoy
> 
> Lol just think when you’re 80 how young U will look
> 
> received the Disney themed masks. The part that goes over the mouth is so small. Well, maybe I just have a big mouth but gave mine away  thot heavy and just plain uncomfortable
> 
> That is impressive.
> 
> Better words never spoken lol. Enjoy. Great pic of ur DD
> 
> How did u resist those sweet puppy eyes?
> 
> Wow, that is really a lot, poor soul




Short and sweet with no scalpels is a win!!! 

Oh they were so cute Janet......I could have cuddled some of them all day!!! Cute.....but a bit like other people`s babies......happy to hand back!!!! 





Friday morning again.....it`s dry but cloudy here, a little sun due this afternoon hopefully......and a massive 58F......we`re so spoiled in this country........

No plans so far today, may do some housework and think about dinner. Lunch is Chinese chicken legs shredded into a salad......dinner is still to be decided........

Few calls to make, one to mum and a couple of others.......

Hoping the weather will improve over the weekend and we can maybe have a couple of friends over. We`ve been so careful up till now, don`t want to suddenly start getting back to normal too quickly, but we all want to meet up so badly. Will give it a bit longer before meeting up inside as a group though. But, we have decided we will go for lunch next week with some of them. 

No bacon this morning.....will keep it for tomorrow....today was croissants and fruit salad. Nice. 


















































Have a wonderful Friday...........​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Schumi is enjoying her Friday morning.  

Yes, our summers tend to be what they call sweltering, sticky icky, hot and humid. So bad, in colonial times, many fled the City and homed near the river North of it. George Washington’s summer home is about an hour drive North of me. And like Florida, most forecasts include an afternoon or evening rain or thunderstorms chance.

Then there’s today. While I am inland enough from the shore, we get the effects of Coastal storms, anyway. Hence, Tropical Storm Fay will make landfall this afternoon at the shore., and we get 2 or more inches of rain, thunderstorms and bands of heavy rain all through today. The shore forecast: 60 mph winds, and severe thunderstorms and tornado chances. They have put a Storm Watch for the shore areas, Flash Flooding watch for most of the areas to the West of the shore, including my county. Ms. Fay will give me rain until 8 to 10pm tonight. Rain loser for sure. McK, you may not get much rain at all, or not as much as me.

Why, I was going to visit my sister today, but with the forecast, no pool time. Will go tomorrow though. The hot and sticky icky weather returns for the weekend. Pool time weekend, Woot!

Ah yes,  



And for those homies that need to reminded that it’s Friday, as not working like a dog, but you know, retired from a work. This Friday reminder is for you,



Haha.  I wish some days.  But as time flies, I too will not care what day it is.  

Ah, I think I am joining Schumi, and enjoying a cup of tea this morning.  

Happy Friday, homies.  So glad to be ready to enjoy the start of the weekend later today.

Good Morning.  ️


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> McK, you may not get much rain at all, or not as much as me.


The forecast changed to rain this afternoon starting at 1.  It's beautiful and sunny right now, with some clouds.  I may brave the grocery store soon, rather than wait for rain.


Lynne G said:


> Yes, our summers tend to be what they call sweltering, sticky icky, hot and humid. So bad, in colonial times, many fled the City and homed near the river North of it


Ugh!  Schumi I can vouch for the city being unbearable in the summer!  Some of our family live right in Philly and it's an oven.
We have a lot of trees and mountains (shade) up here and tend to be a few degrees cooler than just an hour or two south.  But we do get very hot summers and sometimes our temps will be the same or near the same as Florida in the summer but not as muggy. Our temps forcasted for next week are mid to high 80's and Florida's are forecasted as high 80's to low 90's There are some big differences in that we don't have sustained hot temps overnight, so the ground never stays that Florida-hot, if you know what I mean.  And when it rains here in the summer it usually not the very warm shower-like temps like the warm showers in Florida.  It's colder rain and will cool everything off a lot.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 








schumigirl said:


> But, what a lovely way to spend a day......it was only around 2 hours away, but nice, bit of a day out nursing lab and spaniel puppies.



Schumi glad to hear you had a nice time getting away to visit with your friend and help her find a new puppy.




Realfoodfans said:


> Taking Louie (Cavalier) with us so hoping we can get a nice walk in too. Have a good day all.



What a cute dog.




Realfoodfans said:


> A dear friend passed away recently - he was awaiting a liver transplant having suffered a degenerative disease and everything approved for March but the virus halted transplants and tragically he deteriorated in June and was taken down to Birmingham transplant unit but was too unwell for surgery.



Good to see you posting again. So sorry to hear of the deaths in your family and of the death of your dear friend....sending lots of prayers and good thoughts your way 




schumigirl said:


> We don`t really want a dog, we like to just get up and go too often and leaving for longer periods of time isn`t fair on a dog, and generally......not keen on the idea anyway.....however cute they look.



We have grand-dogs......we like dogs, but like you we traveled a lot and did not see the fairness to the pet of Leaving them for long periods of time. Might change are mind as we get older not sure.




Lynne G said:


> Why, I was going to visit my sister today, but with the forecast, no pool time. Will go tomorrow though. The hot and sticky icky weather returns for the weekend. Pool time weekend, Woot!



Lynne enjoy your pool time at your sisters tomorrow.

Tink so nice to see you enjoying your time on vacation. Days on the beach do have a way of calming the soul for sure.

Mac......I always have lists of things to do and only get half of them done at times.....just keep plugging away till completed. Hey! We are retired we can take our time 

Keisha cute pic of you and the granddaughter. She looks like you. I say face shield masks and whatever is necessary to protect yourself....I don’t give a hoot what other people have to say about it.

When all this Covid started my niece was in Sam’s with masks and gloves and a couple had the nerve to be mouthing off behind her in line about how ridiculous she looked. My niece turned around and looked at them both and called them morons......and told them she had a baby at home to protect and she would wear what ever she needed to to protect her baby. She told them they were idiots to be commenting on other people’s need to protect themselves.......they did not say anything else........LOL.

Monykalyn nice pics of your 4th of July pics on your vacation.

Schumi glad to hear you we able to get your salon appointment. Your hair looks nice.

Lynne if I remember correctly you had a salon appointment too?

You all have been busy since I last posted. I did go back a look a few pages.

My sister K and I went up to check on our dad. He has lost 20 pounds since Stepmom died....I have a half sister that lives near him. So she tries to see him as much as she can, but she works a lot.

We all went with him to settle a date and all the arrangements for Stepmoms memorial service.

Sister K and I took him out for nice lunch to celebrate late father’s day and then took him shopping for tennis shoes. He said he wanted to start walking again to strengthen up. He used to walk in the Mall that is near him, but that Mall is still closed. So we wanted to make sure he had a good pair of tennis shoes to walk in.

We took him grocery shopping to look for food that would be easy for him to prepare.

Talked to him about him coming to stay with me for a couple of weeks.  My sister that lives down south Is going to try and make it up here if he decides to come here.

Will give him a chance to get away for awhile and spend some time with his daughters.  I can fatten him up a little.

I’am back to making masks. I have lots of material to go though so I need to get with it.

Supposed to be 90 here today and sun is shinning.

To all the Sans family have a lovely Friday and a great weekend.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Robo and McK.  Yeah, I have what they are calling rain showers right now.  Like you, McK, may get kids to run out and get what they want sooner than later.  Robo, nice your family is taking care of each other.  Hard for your dad to mourn the loss of his wife, I am sure.  Say hi to your sister K.  Miss saying hi to both of you in person. Was so nice of you both to meet and enjoy HHN with me.

Here is hoping all are having a good morning: Mac having fun with her cats, Schumi now having enjoyed her tea, Robo drinking coffee in the sunshine, Tink, having her coffee on the beach, and McK doing a grocery run. Me, tea and work.

Ack, nothing good for breakfast, so made eggs.  Fast and easy, just with cheese, and oddly, with chicken.  There was a strip of chicken left over from the other night.  Chopped, and added.  Okay with me, as an not a sausage fan at all.  I give my share to older one if I find it on my plate or on a pizza.

Why hello tea.    Happy.


----------



## keishashadow

Today, GD will be sent back home early so I can get all my pre-op test checked off.  Later, the 2nd softball game, thankfully set in a valley that will be shaded from the sun by game time .   

Looking like a McD sort of day for dinner despite 4 zucchini and a huge bowl of green beans from garden that magically was on my kitchen counter when i woke up today . They will hold a few days.



Realfoodfans said:


> Happy Friday all.  We are off to Southport (which is on the coast) for the funeral.  So far looking dry though cool.  Taking Louie (Cavalier) with us so hoping we can get a nice walk in too.  Have a good day all.
> View attachment 508149


Well, hello Louie! What a handsome man . Breed not common here, don’t think I’ve ever met one.  He looks so sweet and mellow.  

I was fascinated by the late queen mother’s corgis, another uncommon breed here.  Then, i read a few accounts that her’s were prone to nipping other dogs & people eek, crossed that breed off my list.  




schumigirl said:


> Oh they were so cute Janet......I could have cuddled some of them all day!!! Cute.....but a bit like other people`s babies......happy to hand back!!!!


Haha i haven’t picked out my little monster’s hair for a week.  It’s starting to go into what looks like natural dreadlocks.  May take a few sessions to right that mess.   Humidity didn’t help i’m Thinking as we’ve be away on vacations and not had that happen so quickly.


Lynne G said:


> Then there’s today. While I am inland enough from the shore, we get the effects of Coastal storms, anyway. Hence, Tropical Storm Fay will make landfall this afternoon at the shore., and we get 2 or more inches of rain, thunderstorms and bands of heavy rain all through today


You are truly getting it both coming & going lol.  Enjoy squeezing in some pool time.  

I’ve always said we get ‘it’ bad but the eastern half of the state gets more tropical storm activity coming up the coast.  We’ve learned to duck & cover when we see precipitation forecast coming to us that way vs normal westerly patterns.

That said this week we have more 90 degree days in this current heat wave than we’ve had in the 3 years.


Robo56 said:


> Keisha cute pic of you and the granddaughter. She looks like you. I say face shield masks and whatever is necessary to protect yourself....I don’t give a hoot what other people have to say about it.


Thank you for those words of encouragement . 

Somebody is going to ‘correct’ the wrongfor not wearing a mask & violence will ensue 




Robo56 said:


> When all this Covid started my niece was in Sam’s with masks and gloves and a couple had the nerve to be mouthing off behind her in line about how ridiculous she looked. My niece turned around and looked at them both and called them morons......and told them she had a baby at home to protect and she would wear what ever she needed to to protect her baby. She told them they were idiots to be commenting on other people’s need to protect themselves.......they did not say anything else........LOL.


Lol good for her.  Never wise to mess with a woman dealing with the wild post pregnancy hormonal swings.


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I have what they are calling rain showers right now. Like you, McK, may get kids to run out and get what they want sooner than later.


Made it home right as it started to sprinkle a bit.  It stopped again, but it's overcast and grey.  But still HUMID!


keishashadow said:


> 4 zucchini and a huge bowl of green beans from garden that magically was on my kitchen counter when i woke up today


Oh how nice!  What do you like to make with the zucchini? I only planted 6 this year since we had sooo much last year.

I've been getting green beans but the zucchini isn't quite large enough to pick yet.  My peppers all seem delayed too.  I have bell, poblano, hot cherry and jalapeno that are all still tiny babies.  We have been getting tons of lettuce though, which is good because we eat a lot of salads in general.  I think the cucumbers will be ready to start picking either today or tomorrow.  My herbs have exploded!  I have tons of cilantro, parsley, dill, thyme, rosemary, basil and two kinds of mint.  The basil was eaten right after I got it so I had to pot it (stupid bunnies!) and I didn't think it would come back, but it did.  My dogs are chasing the rabbits out of the yard but since they're both small, I'm a little afraid of the rabbits hurting them if they actually catch one!  My chihuahua is definitely a lot smaller than a regular sized rabbit.

Well one DD called to let me know one of her coworkers is on quarantine since she was exposed to the virus.  She was working in another facility so she wasn't around my daughter.  A client tested positive and thankfully the client called my daughter's coworker to let her know.  I think that's a positive of her to do it and I bet a lot of people don't think to let others know if they have the virus or not.


----------



## macraven

Each year I say I am going to do a veggie garden and never do.......

I got my drivers license today!

It took a few minutes and did not have to do any testing.

Was told I was given incorrect info by email and all tests were waived for those with no points on their driving record.

Easy peasy.
And I’m good for another 8 years.

Told Mr Mac when he came home I did not get lost finding the place.
Lol

He realized his license expires in 9 days so he made an appointment to get his renewed.
So he is leaving in a few minutes for his appointment.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh my, little one went out and got soaked.  We lost power for a few minutes.  But thankfully, all went back on, though had to reset some. Grr.  Rain sounded heavy a few times, so far.  And little one tried to use her phone to pay, and WiFi in store was down.  Good thing she had the card to insert.  Phone lines were not down. 

Yum, fresh vegetables, yeah, and rabbits do a job on all. We have Greek Oregano, some tomatoes and hot peppers.  That’s all.

Wow, rain really loud.

Keisha, you should have had my female lab, she routinely caught the dumb bunnies that got into our backyard.  Eww, all I found was tuffs of fur in the grass, then I knew. Her nickname was Shark. Did not hurt any dogs or cats, thankfully.  Did get birds, insects, rabbits, voles and moles, a squirrel and a skunk.  Sigh, her brother, was such a gentle soul, he scooped out a baby bird from his baby pool, and handed it to me from his mouth, unhurt.  His nickname was Big Boy, as a lap lab he was.  No matter he was 85 or so pounds.   

Yay, Chinese lunch, so much food, but perfect for a rainy day. 

YAY! Mac got her license, no strings attached. Ours are not valid for as long. PA likes to bill ya.

Hehe, older one went out, said road looked flooded, and like a high powered shower. Yeah, I hear it whipping around the house. And he he, saw my neighbor chickens got rushed into their coop. Rain soaked chickens, no fun.


----------



## mckennarose

macraven said:


> I got my drivers license today!
> 
> It took a few minutes and did not have to do any testing.


Yay!!  Good news!


Lynne G said:


> Wow, rain really loud.


It's picking up here now too.  No high winds, just pouring.  

The storm we had on the fourth of July evening destroyed one of my patio umbrellas.  There was no saving it, so now I have to buy another one.


----------



## keishashadow

mckennarose said:


> Oh how nice! What do you like to make with the zucchini? I only planted 6 this year since we had sooo much last year.


 Breaded & fried Oreos baked slices, stuffed meat or sausage italian style, Or with stewed tomatoes. Not a fan of fritters, bread, etc 


mckennarose said:


> My peppers all seem delayed too. I have bell, poblano, hot cherry and jalapeno that are all still tiny babies.


Peppers Slow here just buds  tomatoes maybe an inch big lol 


mckennarose said:


> Well one DD called to let me know one of her coworkers is on quarantine since she was exposed to the virus.


Ugh


macraven said:


> got my drivers license today!


Yea no test for you 


Lynne G said:


> Keisha, you should have had my female lab, she routinely caught the dumb bunnies that got into our backyard. Eww, all I found was tuffs of fur in the grass, then I knew. Her nickname was Shark. Did not hurt any dogs or cats, thankfully. Did get birds, insects, rabbits, voles and moles, a squirrel and a skunk.


Yuck  

My guy chases,catches, then holds them gently in mouth.  He sorta freaks since they scream (who knew) & runs thru yard in a panic, with them still in his clenches. Yes,  rabbit screams the whole time. It is seriously unnerving to me

Only drops It when I chase him down. Then rabbit scampers off Seemingly unharmed, back to its nest under one of our sheds.  

An hour or so later we often repeat the whole thing. At that point pooch is on a leash outside for his bathroom breaks as punishment. 
Would make a good house for HHN l


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Yay Mac for the license! 

Man it sounds like I need a dog. We have all kinds of critters in our yard. The biggest nuisance is the deer since they eat all of my plants but sometimes it seems like we have a wildlife refuge here or something! 

Went to the salon today and got my roots touched up - back to Elsa blond for me! Then stopped at old Navy for a cute Brewers tank and left with a huge bag full of 6 dollar tanks. But I will use them to make cute Disney or Universal shirts so its all good! I even got them put away before hubby got home. Hehe. 

Its finally cooled down here a little after the rain last night - high of 82 today. Still wonderful summer weather but not the blazing hot 90's and humid so I'll take it. Looking forward to the weekend work was busy after being off most of last week so ready to do some house projects instead - then Sunday is my birthday! I'm now closer to 40 than 30 but maybe that means I'm getting wiser......?? Errr we'll at least pretend that is true! 

I made the mistake of watching people live streaming for WDW reopening and now I want to do a last minute trip instead of waiting until September. Disneyland delaying the opening ruined my planned trip out west but I could always just do a different one out there right? And one can never have too many trips to Florida.   

Happy Friday and weekend to all!


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. Having a lazy Friday today. B and I worked on our puzzle until midnight last night, so i slept late today. I was having more crazy dreams.  We had lunch at our favorite Mexican place, and then I went to Michaels. I am normally not a very crafty person, but I had an idea for something yesterday, I will share it later if it turns out well.



Realfoodfans said:


> Taking Louie (Cavalier) with us


 Aww...he's cute. 



schumigirl said:


> ​


 My husband makes a similar comment every time I watch Murder, She wrote. 



Lynne G said:


> Then there’s today. While I am inland enough from the shore, we get the effects of Coastal storms, anyway. Hence, Tropical Storm Fay will make landfall this afternoon at the shore., and we get 2 or more inches of rain, thunderstorms and bands of heavy rain all through today. The shore forecast: 60 mph winds, and severe thunderstorms and tornado chances. They have put a Storm Watch for the shore areas, Flash Flooding watch for most of the areas to the West of the shore, including my county. Ms. Fay will give me rain until 8 to 10pm tonight. Rain loser for sure. McK, you may not get much rain at all, or not as much as me.


We have been lucky, It looks like we are going to miss Fay's wrath. I hope it's not too bad for you. 



Robo56 said:


> My sister K and I went up to check on our dad. He has lost 20 pounds since Stepmom died....I have a half sister that lives near him. So she tries to see him as much as she can, but she works a lot.
> 
> We all went with him to settle a date and all the arrangements for Stepmoms memorial service.
> 
> Sister K and I took him out for nice lunch to celebrate late father’s day and then took him shopping for tennis shoes. He said he wanted to start walking again to strengthen up. He used to walk in the Mall that is near him, but that Mall is still closed. So we wanted to make sure he had a good pair of tennis shoes to walk in.
> 
> We took him grocery shopping to look for food that would be easy for him to prepare.
> 
> Talked to him about him coming to stay with me for a couple of weeks. My sister that lives down south Is going to try and make it up here if he decides to come here.
> 
> Will give him a chance to get away for awhile and spend some time with his daughters. I can fatten him up a little.


Hope he is able to come and y'all have a nice time together. 



mckennarose said:


> Well one DD called to let me know one of her coworkers is on quarantine since she was exposed to the virus. She was working in another facility so she wasn't around my daughter. A client tested positive and thankfully the client called my daughter's coworker to let her know. I think that's a positive of her to do it and I bet a lot of people don't think to let others know if they have the virus or not.


I'm glad to hear that people are being considerate of others they encounter. Some of our therapists are now creating release forms for their clients who want to be seen in person. 



macraven said:


> I got my drivers license today!
> 
> It took a few minutes and did not have to do any testing.
> 
> Was told I was given incorrect info by email and all tests were waived for those with no points on their driving record.
> 
> Easy peasy.
> And I’m good for another 8 years.


 Yay! I know that's a relief.



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> I made the mistake of watching people live streaming for WDW reopening and now I want to do a last minute trip instead of waiting until September. Disneyland delaying the opening ruined my planned trip out west but I could always just do a different one out there right? And one can never have too many trips to Florida.


 I really want to go back too, but not now. I don't do well with the heat. When dh gets his next overload pay we will start planning our trip for March.

I should probably attempt to do something productive today. I've washed some face masks, so I guess that is something.  Oh, almost forgot, I saw a license plate the other day that made me laugh, It said, "EW COVID".


----------



## macraven

Some high temps for homies here!

You all know I’m in GA and our heat started in April.
Today it’s only 91 with a heat index at 97.

Prediction for a few days from now, will be 97 with higher heat index.

If you are not used to high temps, I hope you have attic fans or ac.

Many of you are having unusual hot weather where you feel like you are in Orlando!

I need to read back a few pages in the thread to see what all are up to today.
Back later.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@keishashadow Cavaliers are amazing temperaments - always had big dogs before but we knew we couldn’t put the miles in any more but he’s a little dog with a big character!

My friends tribute was so overwhelming.  He was President of Southport Rugby Football Club and we estimated 1,000 people lined the route for the cortège past the club.  The sun came out, police stopped all the traffic and his wife and 3 children got out of their car and walked behind him as they passed the crowd who clapped them through.  He was such a dear kind man who will be very missed.  Really makes you want to make the most of every day.  Life is so precious.

Bottle of Prosecco on return home and we’re going to watch the Will Ferrell Eurovision movie now.

Happy weekend all x


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Yum, fresh vegetables, yeah, and rabbits do a job on all. We have Greek Oregano, some tomatoes and hot peppers. That’s all.


Tomatoes and hot peppers are staples in the garden.  Are your tomatoes getting red yet?  Mine are not.  But they're getting big.


keishashadow said:


> Yes, rabbit screams the whole time. It is seriously unnerving to me





keishashadow said:


> Would make a good house for HHN l


LOL!  Oh yes, I've heard the bunny scream before.  Seriously terrifying!  My sister's lab mix used to LOVE to grab them.  He was a very stealthy dog and so quiet before he would grab one.  And the rabbit's first defense is to freeze and try to blend in with the background, which never works.


keishashadow said:


> Breaded & fried Oreos baked slices, stuffed meat or sausage italian style, Or with stewed tomatoes. Not a fan of fritters, bread, etc


Yum!  I don't make bread usually either.  I do make a zucchini lasagna and spiralize them for a pasta substitute.  But we like a dish with zucchini, carrots and onions, which I sometimes add chicken to.  I like to stuff them with meat and veggies like you do too.  Or we just slice them long ways into thin slices and grill them with salt, pepper and olive oil.  


keishashadow said:


> Peppers Slow here just buds tomatoes maybe an inch big lol


I bought some early ones that are getting really big, but still green.  The romas are getting there too.  I tried a new cherry tomato called Mexico Midget and they are loaded with them, just not green yet.  Sigh.....


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Then stopped at old Navy for a cute Brewers tank and left with a huge bag full of 6 dollar tanks. But I will use them to make cute Disney or Universal shirts so its all good! I even got them put away before hubby got home. Hehe


Oooh, nice!  Enjoy!


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Looking forward to the weekend work was busy after being off most of last week so ready to do some house projects instead - then Sunday is my birthday!


 



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> I made the mistake of watching people live streaming for WDW reopening and now I want to do a last minute trip instead of waiting until September.


Exactly why I won't watch it!  LOL!  


Charade67 said:


> We had lunch at our favorite Mexican place, and then I went to Michaels. I am normally not a very crafty person, but I had an idea for something yesterday, I will share it later if it turns out well.


Two of my favorite things.... Mexican food and Michaels.  I'm interested in what you're creating!


macraven said:


> Today it’s only 91 with a heat index at 97.
> 
> Prediction for a few days from now, will be 97 with higher heat index.


Oh wow, that's hot!  Stay cool!


Realfoodfans said:


> My friends tribute was so overwhelming. He was President of Southport Rugby Football Club and we estimated 1,000 people lined the route for the cortège past the club. The sun came out, police stopped all the traffic and his wife and 3 children got out of their car and walked behind him as they passed the crowd who clapped them through. He was such a dear kind man who will be very missed. Really makes you want to make the most of every day. Life is so precious.


That's a lovely tribute.  

Cuban pork tonight for dinner.  I did it in the pressure cooker since I was gone quite a bit today.  And cuban black beans, which I cheat and start with canned beans.  Oh well... who has time to soak beans anyway?!  Rice and a chimmichurri sauce and we're good to go.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, older one wants cheesesteak mac and cheese.  Okay, and little one will eat it too.  Done, dinner decided.  Off to make it.  

Big happy birthday to Elsa! Yay, weekend started for me a few hours ago. Woot!

McK, yep, tomatoes getting big,but not quite red yet. Usually in August, as I was late in getting them planted. Peppers and the oregano, both have been harvested already. Oregano comes back every year, and peppers were planted earlier. And what a wonderful turnout for the family of that man. Always sad for those left behind.

Charade, late night puzzling is more my sister’s time, than mine.  Almost done a cute Christmas one, cause, you know, Christmas in July. LoL

Hunger cries.  Gotta go.


----------



## keishashadow

Wow, weather took a left turn, funnel clouds reported, no softball tonight.  I was semi productive, went thru my flights and got price drop credits.  Old habits die hard, now to just use them, any of them lol

Robbi - hope the memorial planning goes smoothly. Process can be so stressful



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Went to the salon today and got my roots touched up - back to Elsa blond for me! Then stopped at old Navy for a cute Brewers tank and left with a huge bag full of 6 dollar tanks. But I will use them to make cute Disney or Universal shirts so its all good! I even got them put away before hubby got home. Hehe.


Love that description lol. My ‘underneath’ roots are pretty awful. Didn’t really notice until it’s been so hot & hair has been pulled back all week.  Ah well, there are still many more like me in the same boat.  At least the top looks good 


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> I made the mistake of watching people live streaming for WDW reopening and now I want to do a last minute trip instead of waiting until September. Disneyland delaying the opening ruined my planned trip out west but I could always just do a different one out there right? And one can never have too many trips to Florida.


Makes perfect sense to me, down with any travel pretzel logic thrown my way.  


Charade67 said:


> I should probably attempt to do something productive today. I've washed some face masks, so I guess that is something. Oh, almost forgot, I saw a license plate the other day that made me laugh, It said, "EW COVID".


It was only a matter of time for that vanity plate.

Admit to not washing a single mask, well the gaiters.  I spray them with Lysol.  Have a friend who insists that she just leaves them in the car & the extreme heat kills the virus.  Maybe?  IDK. Was informed spraying  the paper ones a bad idea.


Realfoodfans said:


> He was such a dear kind man who will be very missed. Really makes you want to make the most of every day. Life is so precious.


What better eulogy for a life well-lived.


mckennarose said:


> LOL! Oh yes, I've heard the bunny scream before


Not sure how i escaped that noise for so long but it still makes me uncomfortable thinking about it.  Terrifying, had no idea they ‘spoke’


mckennarose said:


> But we like a dish with zucchini, carrots and onions, which I sometimes add chicken to.


That sounds good


mckennarose said:


> I bought some early ones that are getting really big, but still green. The romas are getting there too. I tried a new cherry tomato called Mexico Midget and they are loaded with them, just not green yet. Sigh.....


My mister grows his from seeds, starts early spring with grow lights in the basement.  one of my DS needed to use washer/dryer when his was out. was alarmed, thought we were growing ‘herbs’.   All had a good laugh


----------



## keishashadow

Posted in another thread but wanted to share interesting article in local newspaper

https://triblive.com/local/regional/for-those-who-dont-want-to-mask-up-try-a-face-shield/


----------



## Charade67

Good evening! Today I managed to get in 30 minutes of exercise and a trip to Hobby Lobby. Yes, Michaels and Hobby Lobby on the same day.


----------



## Charade67

Oops, hit post too soon.



macraven said:


> Some high temps for homies here!
> 
> You all know I’m in GA and our heat started in April.
> Today it’s only 91 with a heat index at 97.
> 
> Prediction for a few days from now, will be 97 with higher heat index.
> 
> If you are not used to high temps, I hope you have attic fans or ac.


I just looked at the forecast and we should have temps in the high 90s next week. Our AC is on constantly. 



Realfoodfans said:


> My friends tribute was so overwhelming. He was President of Southport Rugby Football Club and we estimated 1,000 people lined the route for the cortège past the club. The sun came out, police stopped all the traffic and his wife and 3 children got out of their car and walked behind him as they passed the crowd who clapped them through. He was such a dear kind man who will be very missed. Really makes you want to make the most of every day. Life is so precious.


What  a beautiful way to honor him.



mckennarose said:


> Two of my favorite things.... Mexican food and Michaels. I'm interested in what you're creating!


I should be able to post tomorrow. The whole family participated in my art project tonight. 



mckennarose said:


> Cuban pork tonight for dinner. I did it in the pressure cooker since I was gone quite a bit today. And cuban black beans, which I cheat and start with canned beans. Oh well... who has time to soak beans anyway?! Rice and a chimmichurri sauce and we're good to go.


Yum! We are going out for Cuban food tomorrow.



Lynne G said:


> Charade, late night puzzling is more my sister’s time, than mine. Almost done a cute Christmas one, cause, you know, Christmas in July. LoL


You are not the night owl that I am.  You are really productive in the early morning while I am still sleeping.



keishashadow said:


> Admit to not washing a single mask, well the gaiters. I spray them with Lysol. Have a friend who insists that she just leaves them in the car & the extreme heat kills the virus. Maybe? IDK. Was informed spraying the paper ones a bad idea.


 I don't wash mine as well as I should. I am still trying to find a mask I am comfortable with. The child sized ones I bought are close, but not quite there. I ordered some that have both the metal nose piece and adjustable ear loops. I hope they will work well.



keishashadow said:


> Posted in another thread but wanted to share interesting article in local newspaper
> 
> https://triblive.com/local/regional/for-those-who-dont-want-to-mask-up-try-a-face-shield/


One of the cashiers at Michaels was wearing one of those today. I would be willing to wear one. I think they look silly, but at least you can breathe.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lynne G said:


> Ah, older one wants cheesesteak mac and cheese.  Okay, and little one will eat it too.  Done, dinner decided.  Off to make it.


Lynne is cheesesteak mac and cheese done in a dish? Rather than on bread?  Forgive my not knowing but I’m always looking for tasty different meals suitable for our 3 generations!


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, Real, no roll.  I make cheesesteak, with peppers and onions, then keep it in the pan, then make the mac and cheese, and then throw the cheesesteak into the mac and cheese and combine a little, and serve.  It’s very cheesy, and I guess you could put it on rolls, but we just eat it in bowls.  Sometimes I just add bacon to my mac and cheese, or whatever I have that little one will eat, though I can always keep her serving plain. We all like cheesesteaks and mac and cheese, so we combine them sometimes, rather than have the cheesesteak sandwich on a roll and the mac and cheese as a side serving.  Filling.

Ah, Stormy Fay is long gone, and a sunny sunrise, with quiet, then, just now, with the sound of lawn mowers. A nicer, hot and steamy Saturday, that will have my car in the shop for new tires, and errands run and a pay my bill done.

Hope yours is lazier then mine.  LoL

Ah yes, always nice to not move fast, and have a cup of tea in a quiet house.  Car goes in the shop early this morning, so I am not sure I will have either kid with me.  Maybe little one, as she wants to pick up an order that’s said to have come in, as the store is near the shop, and opens later, most likely by the time we will be done in the shop. 

With that,


And, of course:


----------



## Robo56

Good Saturday morning Sans family 





Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Robo



Good morning Lynne 




Lynne G said:


> Say hi to your sister K. Miss saying hi to both of you in person. Was so nice of you both to meet and enjoy HHN with me.



I will tell K you said hi.....look forward to having a visit if our times coordinate during HHN...We were talking about our visit with you during HHN while we were on our way up to dads. We had a blast. What a fun night. 




Lynne G said:


> Robo drinking coffee



Have my HHN mug full of coffee this morning. Hope you’re tea is yummy.






mckennarose said:


> I've been getting green beans but the zucchini isn't quite large enough to pick yet. My peppers all seem delayed too. I have bell, poblano, hot cherry and jalapeno that are all still tiny babies. We have been getting tons of lettuce though, which is good because we eat a lot of salads in general. I think the cucumbers will be ready to start picking either today or tomorrow. My herbs have exploded! I have tons of cilantro, parsley, dill, thyme, rosemary, basil and two kinds of mint.



Wow....sounds like a bountiful garden.




Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Went to the salon today and got my roots touched up



Now you have happy hair.




Charade67 said:


> Hope he is able to come and y'all have a nice time together.



Me too....he needs to get away for a little while.




Realfoodfans said:


> My friends tribute was so overwhelming. He was President of Southport Rugby Football Club and we estimated 1,000 people lined the route for the cortège past the club. The sun came out, police stopped all the traffic and his wife and 3 children got out of their car and walked behind him as they passed the crowd who clapped them through. He was such a dear kind man who will be very missed. Really makes you want to make the most of every day. Life is so precious.



What a wonderful send off.




keishashadow said:


> Robbi - hope the memorial planning goes smoothly. Process can be so stressful



All went well just a few details to finialize.




Lynne G said:


> Ah, Stormy Fay is long gone, and a sunny sunrise, with quiet, then, just now, with the sound of lawn mowers. A nicer, hot and steamy Saturday, that will have my car in the shop for new tires, and errands run and a pay my bill done.



Glad to hear the storm has passed you by Lynne

Happy birthday Elsaspiritanimal




It’s going to be another hot one here today. In the 90’s.

I need to get my desk in office organized and set up the new sewing machine I bought yesterday. Clean up emails etc.....not a lot to do, but it will keep me busy for awhile.

Have a great Saturday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Robo, nice you have a new sewing machine, as I know you kindly sew masks for all. 

At shop, little one did not stir, but I will see if she wants me to pick up if she left receipt in car. More trafficthan expected, as I guess with the rain yesterday, all out. I always give myself extra time. Was a good thing I did.

Haha, phone never told me when to leave, as it usually does, but just now, popped up, how long it will take to get home now.  Um, I don’t think I see my car in the garage yet.  Nor have my keys.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Robo56 glad your planning went well.  We hope to organise a family gathering - perhaps away for a night - in the Spring as an opportunity to share memories of my Dad.  It was so sad having his burial with no tribute to him.

I’ve had the house to myself for the first time in months!  Got so much done.  Could do with a run to the tip but think we will go in the week when it will be quieter.

Hubs is back now and working on installing cctv around my daughter’s home.  Sadly we’ve need of it after her ex has made a nuisance of himself - though not since we moved in!

One of our farm suppliers just put an offer on their lamb and I jumped on it so she’s delivering it later as a few to go to.

Chilli beef in the slow cooker as just us two for dinner tonight.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Well, our plans for today got derailed. It seems like 2020 doesn't want us to take a vacation or eat Cuban food. The Cuban restaurant we were going to is closed due to some plumbing problems. Now we have to rethink lunch.

I have no idea what I will do today. I should probably do some laundry and shop for groceries.


----------



## keishashadow

Well, I blinked and today my ‘baby’ DS is 40 today.  Time is fleeting indeed. BD socially distanced gathering at their club tonight with a make your own/tell the chef lol pasta bar.  Indoor or outdoor seating on covered patio. I’m setting up camp in the furthest corner outside table 

Hallmark new ornament day. I generally am not tempted having enough for 10 trees but, just couldn’t resist this bad boy!

https://www.hallmark.com/ornaments/...n&searchkey=disney haunted mansion&oq=Haunted


Charade67 said:


> . I think they look silly, but at least you can breathe.


Agreed, in a normal world, my fashion police sense has been greatly stretched this year lol



Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Robo, nice you have a new sewing machine, as I know you kindly sew masks for all.


Imo Those masks are much trickier than it looks to properly make. 


Realfoodfans said:


> One of our farm suppliers just put an offer on their lamb and I jumped on it so she’s delivering it later as a few to go to.


Nice, would that be livestock or processed   Just can’t develop a taste for it.


----------



## schumigirl

A very  to Janet`s baby boy..........




























*Hope your boy has a wonderful birthday today Janet.......and a lovely celebration to go along with it too!!!! *



​


*



*





Busy day today, this is our lovely, relaxing night ahead........sangria, pizza take out and a good movie.......

Think my glass has slightly more in it......... And there`s more where that came from......we often get asked why we always use a decent quality brandy in sangria.........why not!!! We always use a quality wine.......no headaches with the good stuff!!

Happy Saturday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Aww Big 40 Happy Birthday  to Keisha’s DS.


----------



## schumigirl

By day not date, 35 years ago today I was in Wembley stadium watching Live Aid. Saturday July 13th 1985. 

It was an amazing show and the atmosphere was electric and probably will never be recreated again.......

The acts were a mix very good and excellent......but the highlight was by far when Queen came on.......the already charged atmosphere just seemed to quadruple when they came on and Freddie and Queen put on the best show ever! He was mesmerising. 

Most of us then watched the whole show without taking a single photo.....it just wasn’t a thing back then........no one had a camera around us. We were sat up kind of near, but not close to where Princess Diana and Prince Charles were.......my best friend who’s family took me down with them‘s dad was involved in the show from Wembley who made sure we had seats and were looked after.

We never got to meet any of the stars, but we did see them as they wandered around towards the end. I can say I saw Freddie and George Michael from about 30 feet away........lol......not very close. 

Lisa tried to get George Michaels attention to the annoyance of her dad, by yelling “George” out loud.......wrong George turned around and she’s yelling at him.....no not you......he just laughed! 

But, it really was one of the most memorable experiences of my life.

Trying to get back to the hotel in Central London we were staying in was a nightmare, but what a night. My friend Lisa and I didn’t sleep at all when we got back to our rooms......

Can’t believe it was 35 years ago though!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@keishashadow congratulations for the 40th birthday baby - my eldest will be 40 in January - hope we’ll be able to party!  Yes it’s grass fed Swaledale lamb from a local farm - usually have a half lamb but an offer on other cuts today.  I usually slow cook larger joints but love minted lamb chops.
@schumigirl loved Freddie and Queen - saw them 3 times.  Used to go to lots of concerts but not sure how I’ll feel about that in the future.  Would definitely have to be seated.  Our most recent was Rod Stewart outdoors on a hot summers day with a full piping band - brilliant.  We were due to go to Italy to see Andrea Bocelli in his outdoor theatre this month.  Of course all cancelled and not sure I will rebook for a couple of years.
Beautiful evening here so we are going out with Louie along the lane.


----------



## mckennarose

Good afternoon all,
Rainy right now, a shower moved it and hopefully out soon.  I've been in the garden today and working on some Minnie ears.  Took a break from tying up tomatoes when the rain came.



keishashadow said:


> Wow, weather took a left turn, funnel clouds reported, no softball tonight


Oh wow, a tornado.  Crazy weather!


keishashadow said:


> Not sure how i escaped that noise for so long but it still makes me uncomfortable thinking about it. Terrifying, had no idea they ‘spoke’


It really is a horrible sound.  I'm glad your dog leaves them go.


keishashadow said:


> My mister grows his from seeds, starts early spring with grow lights in the basement. one of my DS needed to use washer/dryer when his was out. was alarmed, thought we were growing ‘herbs’.  All had a good laugh


LOL!  I knew you were throwing out some hippie vibes....


Lynne G said:


> Yes, Real, no roll. I make cheesesteak, with peppers and onions, then keep it in the pan, then make the mac and cheese, and then throw the cheesesteak into the mac and cheese and combine a little, and serve


I'm going to have to take this idea!  Sounds really yum!


Lynne G said:


> Ah, Stormy Fay is long gone, and a sunny sunrise, with quiet, then, just now, with the sound of lawn mowers.


It was beautiful this morning and very warm.  The rain is cooling things off now.


Robo56 said:


> Have my HHN mug full of coffee this morning. Hope you’re tea is yummy.


Love that mug!


Charade67 said:


> The Cuban restaurant we were going to is closed due to some plumbing problems. Now we have to rethink lunch.


Oh bummer!


keishashadow said:


> Well, I blinked and today my ‘baby’ DS is 40 today. Time is fleeting indeed.


Happy birthday to your son!  Enjoy the party!


keishashadow said:


> Hallmark new ornament day. I generally am not tempted having enough for 10 trees but, just couldn’t resist this bad boy!


Love it!  Confession time.... I put up three Christmas trees.  Yes, I am that crazy person and one tree is a Disney tree. I may have to get that one.


Realfoodfans said:


> We were due to go to Italy to see Andrea Bocelli in his outdoor theatre this month. Of course all cancelled and not sure I will rebook for a couple of years.


Oh be still my heart!  Andrea Bocelli!  I'm so sorry you couldn't go, I would be really upset too.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@mckennarose we were lucky to see Andrea in Manchester - absolutely beautiful concert!


----------



## Charade67

Lunch turned out to be Chick-fil-A at the mall. Most of our fast food places still have their dining rooms closed. At least at the mall we could sit and eat our food. On the way home we stopped by a new cupcake place. Can’t get in the habit of doing that.




keishashadow said:


> Well, I blinked and today my ‘baby’ DS is 40 today.


 Happy birthday to him.



keishashadow said:


> Hallmark new ornament day. I generally am not tempted having enough for 10 trees but, just couldn’t resist this bad boy!


I have a Hallmark ornament addiction. There are so many I want this year. I usually wait until the day after Christmas and buy them when they go 50% off. I just take my chances with what is still available. This year there are a few that we will be buying as soon as they are available in October.



schumigirl said:


> By day not date, 35 years ago today I was in Wembley stadium watching Live Aid. Saturday July 13th 1985.


I can’t even remember what I was doing 35 years ago. I had just graduated high school and was still too young to do much on my own.



mckennarose said:


> Love it! Confession time.... I put up three Christmas trees. Yes, I am that crazy person and one tree is a Disney tree. I may have to get that one.


I would put up more trees if I had room. I think I will be able to put up an extra (small) tree this year. I plan on making it a super hero tree.

We finished our project today. I was trying to come up with a way for us to store our masks. I put this on the wall next to the door where we always go out.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

mckennarose said:


> Good afternoon all,
> Rainy right now, a shower moved it and hopefully out soon.  I've been in the garden today and working on some Minnie ears.  Took a break from tying up tomatoes when the rain came.
> 
> 
> Oh wow, a tornado.  Crazy weather!
> 
> It really is a horrible sound.  I'm glad your dog leaves them go.
> 
> LOL!  I knew you were throwing out some hippie vibes....
> 
> I'm going to have to take this idea!  Sounds really yum!
> 
> It was beautiful this morning and very warm.  The rain is cooling things off now.
> 
> Love that mug!
> 
> Oh bummer!
> 
> Happy birthday to your son!  Enjoy the party!
> 
> Love it!  Confession time.... I put up three Christmas trees.  Yes, I am that crazy person and one tree is a Disney tree. I may have to get that one.
> 
> Oh be still my heart!  Andrea Bocelli!  I'm so sorry you couldn't go, I would be really upset too.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> By day not date, 35 years ago today I was in Wembley stadium watching Live Aid. Saturday July 13th 1985.
> 
> It was an amazing show and the atmosphere was electric and probably will never be recreated again.......
> 
> The acts were a mix very good and excellent......but the highlight was by far when Queen came on.......the already charged atmosphere just seemed to quadruple when they came on and Freddie and Queen put on the best show ever! He was mesmerising.
> 
> Most of us then watched the whole show without taking a single photo.....it just wasn’t a thing back then........no one had a camera around us. We were sat up kind of near, but not close to where Princess Diana and Prince Charles were.......my best friend who’s family took me down with them‘s dad was involved in the show from Wembley who made sure we had seats and were looked after.
> 
> We never got to meet any of the stars, but we did see them as they wandered around towards the end. I can say I saw Freddie and George Michael from about 30 feet away........lol......not very close.
> 
> Lisa tried to get George Michaels attention to the annoyance of her dad, by yelling “George” out loud.......wrong George turned around and she’s yelling at him.....no not you......he just laughed!
> 
> But, it really was one of the most memorable experiences of my life.
> 
> Trying to get back to the hotel in Central London we were staying in was a nightmare, but what a night. My friend Lisa and I didn’t sleep at all when we got back to our rooms......
> 
> Can’t believe it was 35 years ago though!



30 feet is pretty good, I’ve been within 30 feet of 3 different Presidents.........

But who am I.............


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Lunch turned out to be Chick-fil-A at the mall. Most of our fast food places still have their dining rooms closed. At least at the mall we could sit and eat our food. On the way home we stopped by a new cupcake place. Can’t get in the habit of doing that.
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to him.
> 
> I have a Hallmark ornament addiction. There are so many I want this year. I usually wait until the day after Christmas and buy them when they go 50% off. I just take my chances with what is still available. This year there are a few that we will be buying as soon as they are available in October.
> 
> I can’t even remember what I was doing 35 years ago. I had just graduated high school and was still too young to do much on my own.
> 
> 
> I would put up more trees if I had room. I think I will be able to put up an extra (small) tree this year. I plan on making it a super hero tree.
> 
> We finished our project today. I was trying to come up with a way for us to store our masks. I put this on the wall next to the door where we always go out.
> 
> View attachment 508694



like your masks!!!

A year after live aid, I had a mortgage, bought my own flat at just shy of 20. Was in full time employment in the Explosives industry working towards my first degree, the English Literature degree and planning to become a journalist.........that didn’t exactly happen, but, I won’t complain how things turned out though.....pretty good!

I was quite self sufficient by 18. But things are different for others.....

Still plan to try Chick-Fil-A one day....



Sangria going down well tonight........and starting to watch dvd’s of Person of Interest from the beginning again......They’re so good! And we get to see areas of New York we recognise.......

Hope Keisha‘s son party goes well tonight.......sounds like it will!!

Very full from pizza earlier......but a couple of chips and dip now.....always nice!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@schumigirl that’s interesting as I too bought my first house aged 20 - I left college and joined ICI Pharmaceuticals (now Astra Zeneca) on a traineeship and they put me through all my journalist training.  I loved my work and loved the company - was there for 33 years but was ready for that very early retirement I was fortunate to get.  Still drive my children crazy making notes in shorthand that no one else can read!


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> @schumigirl that’s interesting as I too bought my first house aged 20 - I left college and joined ICI Pharmaceuticals (now Astra Zeneca) on a traineeship and they put me through all my journalist training.  I loved my work and loved the company - was there for 33 years but was ready for that very early retirement I was fortunate to get.  Still drive my children crazy making notes in shorthand that no one else can read!



What a coincidence!!

I ended up doing an Explosive Ordnance Engineering degree and then we moved for Tom’s business. So never quite got to use it, as by then we’d had Kyle and I didn’t want to leave him with strangers.

I don‘t regret doing either degree. I occasionally use the English Lit degree in writing and the odd stint at the University, where one of my friends runs a department. All for fun of course.......

I did the English Lit degree off my own back, but the company paid and accommodated my Engineering degree. But, the way it worked out I never really used it. But, Kyle came first.

So I technically retired at 27 originally.......lol......then 35, and then 40 for good......don’t regret a thing.

Hope you had a good day today.......


----------



## Charade67

I was still only 17 in July of ‘85.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I was still only 17 in July of ‘85.



So was I.

I turned 18 in the September.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> like your masks!!!
> 
> A year after live aid, I had a mortgage, bought my own flat at just shy of 20. Was in full time employment in the Explosives industry working towards my first degree, the English Literature degree and planning to become a journalist.........that didn’t exactly happen, but, I won’t complain how things turned out though.....pretty good!
> 
> I was quite self sufficient by 18. But things are different for others.....
> 
> Still plan to try Chick-Fil-A one day....
> 
> 
> 
> Sangria going down well tonight........and starting to watch dvd’s of Person of Interest from the beginning again......They’re so good! And we get to see areas of New York we recognise.......
> 
> Hope Keisha‘s son party goes well tonight.......sounds like it will!!
> 
> Very full from pizza earlier......but a couple of chips and dip now.....always nice!



Ahhh yes getting involved in real estate early, I know the feeling, I was renting out some of my investment properties at that age as well....

So glad to have that stuff all done!



So many people get involved with real estate early, I have a friend that still has 18 properties, I tell him he’s nuts.

In the long run it is a wonderful nest egg.

He calls once in a while with a super deal, it’s always hey you interested.....

Nope I’m good.

Some people once involved with are so good to be rid of......the one and only’s.......lol.....best ignored!!!!!!!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@schumigirl I was blessed with childcare - my Mum had my first at her home - though a good drive for me twice a day it was peace of mind. First was at pre school when number two arrived so Mum would come over to me then - we had flexibility in hours with sometimes having to cover evening or weekend events so I always took them to school as it was a country primary school en route to the parkland where we were based.  Dad used to say I had ICI written through me like a stick of rock I was so proud of the company!  Off to bed now - this is the weekend we don’t have the grandchildren home - get jobs done but we really miss them.  Hope you enjoyed your sangria!
Goodnight all x


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> @schumigirl I was blessed with childcare - my Mum had my first at her home - though a good drive for me twice a day it was peace of mind. First was at pre school when number two arrived so Mum would come over to me then - we had flexibility in hours with sometimes having to cover evening or weekend events so I always took them to school as it was a country primary school en route to the parkland where we were based.  Dad used to say I had ICI written through me like a stick of rock I was so proud of the company!  Off to bed now - this is the weekend we don’t have the grandchildren home - get jobs done but we really miss them.  Hope you enjoyed your sangria!
> Goodnight all x



Yes, my mum looked after Kyle from around 8 months old when I went back part time, till we moved away. My parents only lived a 10 minute drive away, dropped Kyle off at 7am and picked him up at 11.45 Mon to Fri. Wouldn`t have left him with anyone else......it is a blessing being able to have family around, we did miss that moving around when Kyle was a baby.

Not much left of ICI now..if anything.

yep, sangria was good thanks......bed soon for us too........


----------



## Lynne G

Eek, some are younger than me.  I was 20 that summer of 1985. I remember watching live aid on the TV, as some was live here, some taped from England.  Historic to this day.

With a DH in the military and me full time working, my kids both went to daycare from 4 months old.  When older one was a toddler, I moved him to a daycare my mom volunteered at.  Little one started at the daycare at my work, so was nice to be able to see her more.  I also moved her over to my mom’s daycare, as I was hoping she would make friends with kids going to kindergarten the next year.  I have been working since I was 15 years old.  So have my kids.  

Made dumplings, as had to do something with the left over steak. I use wonton dough, then air fry.  Then, since I had some dough left, I tried putting some cherry pie filling in some.  They were pretty good too.  Sweet ending.

Ugh, with 70 percent humidity, it was so sticky feeling out. We were South enough we missed the rain, just a very light drizzle around lunchtime. Sunny as all right now. And still in the 80’s degrees.  Very warm night.  

Very creative Charade. I keep ours mostly in the car, as we tend to only use when going somewhere.

Car is happy with new wheels. Quieter ride, I think.

Enjoy your Saturday night. Then there’s mine:


Hehe, yep, a grey goose slushy and the remote.  Perfect in my book.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Eek, some are younger than me.  I was 20 that summer of 1985. I remember watching live aid on the TV, as some was live here, some taped from England.  Historic to this day.
> 
> With a DH in the military and me full time working, my kids both went to daycare from 4 months old.  When older one was a toddler, I moved him to a daycare my mom volunteered at.  Little one started at the daycare at my work, so was nice to be able to see her more.  I also moved her over to my mom’s daycare, as I was hoping she would make friends with kids going to kindergarten the next year.  I have been working since I was 15 years old.  So have my kids.
> 
> Made dumplings, as had to do something with the left over steak. I use wonton dough, then air fry.  Then, since I had some dough left, I tried putting some cherry pie filling in some.  They were pretty good too.  Sweet ending.
> 
> Ugh, with 70 percent humidity, it was so sticky feeling out. We were South enough we missed the rain, just a very light drizzle around lunchtime. Sunny as all right now. And still in the 80’s degrees.  Very warm night.
> 
> Very creative Charade. I keep ours mostly in the car, as we tend to only use when going somewhere.
> 
> Car is happy with new wheels. Quieter ride, I think.
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday night. Then there’s mine:
> View attachment 508785
> 
> Hehe, yep, a grey goose slushy and the remote.  Perfect in my book.



Grey Goose Slushy.....  


Well at least I’m still older than you by a smidge, my 39th is this coming September!!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Weekend again. Seems this month is going by faster, long catch up


Sue M said:


> Wow! Sounds like you’re having an amazing vacay! Can’t wait to hear what caused the .6 mi sprint! Bear? Fabulous pics! My thighs would be crying too, maybe screaming! I remember we were in an old gold mining town. Years ago, pre children! We went down to the river and used the dog dish to pan for gold lol!
> Had to look up Keystone
> We were at our friends who have the chickens on Canada Day. They have a bunch of chics. Thought of you.


 yeah the sprint was because oldest wanted to see another monument on way back to hotel. It looked like a wicked storm was coming- black skies one way, blue the other- so we pretty much ran up the hill. Amazing view but oof- I hurt the next day.


keishashadow said:


> That is some hike, any altitude issues with the hike? Hope you strike it rich


 no issues at all with the ascent. As for the gold- we found a couple flakes. Lots of garnets in the silt though. Our guide let Alysa (the geology major) take the silt from the pan (after gold filtered out) home.  She and her sister spent hours picking out the garnets. We each have a teeny vial of them now. I adore my kids, but I felt like I was back in school  at times as we got lots of impromptu “helpful information” talks about rocks around us.  OTOH- she very clearly picked a field of study she loves and is passionate about, and a parent always wants their kids to be happy


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Attaching a picture of the grandbaby


 SOO sweet!


mckennarose said:


> My dogs are usually fine with thunder storms and fireworks. It was just too crazy last night with them going o


 my pet sitter said our dog wasn’t wild about them either, but one bedroom on the lower level is really quiet and he stayed in there. The chickens- well the older girls weren’t happy, but the babies didn’t know any better


schumigirl said:


> Have you tried a good strong Argentinian Malbec? D


 mmmm I think it was a restaurant in the Venetian in Las Vegas where we had a great bottle of this.


tink1957 said:


> much ...just keep to ourselves and maybe go to the beach a few times.  Hanging out on the balcony and watching the sunset over the gulf sounds great to me
> 
> At least I know that everyone going with me has been tested for Covid so no worries. We're taking most of our food with us and only plan on eating out at places with outdoor seating.


. Looks like a great time.  The time away we’ve had in June and July have been HUGE mental health helps.


Vicki Rickerd said:


> We keep hopping on the fence about our September trip. I am so excited about going away just hubby and I and ready to go back to Universal, but listening to others and watching this whole virus blow up all over the place, doubts are creeping in. Universal isnt worrying us but the plane ride and airport are. Southwest will still have 2 to a row when we fly and masks, but my sensible boring side is yelling at me. Still have time. Southwest was funny when I asked about their cancellation policy. "Just have to cancel 10 minutes prior to boarding." Never heard of a 10 minute cancellation time frame.


 Universal- if they keep up what they are doing right now- is fantastic.  Never once felt at risk. My daughter has been on a plane several times through this- even was in Seattle when this was exploding there- and both hubs and son have flown since. Everyone’s risk assessment is different though. 


Realfoodfans said:


> Found some amazing things and intend to do a scrap book and memory box for everyone to see and hopefully reduce down the things I’ve put to one side so far! Letters back to late 1800’s from family members for example.


 So sorry for your loss. What a great way to commemorate though with memory boxes/books.


schumigirl said:


> You can spot us Brits a mile away in Florida where they just get the most amazing storms ever!!! We`re out watching it oohing and aaahhing at all the lightning.....lol.....


 So you’d fit right in with us Midwesterners- we pull up lawn chairs, gather in someone’s garage, have a beer and watch the lightening!


schumigirl said:


> So, this is the after picture.....just over 3 inches inches off and about 25lbs of the stuff she thinned!!


 very nice, color is gorgeous


Lynne G said:


> to pay for her to do her online classes about a 1/2 hour train ride away


 yeah that makes sense. We will find out this week if middles classes are online or some in person. 


schumigirl said:


> Spicy pork on kebab skewers for lunch and some home made potato salad.......Kyle just wants a turkey sandwich......simple!


 kebabs sound yummy!


Charade67 said:


> didn’t know her really well, but always enjoyed talking to her when she came in. She was a really sweet lady


 hugs to you- I do remember you mentioning her.


Charade67 said:


> Seemed like an odd response. Then she called me and was laughing because her 8 month old son and grabbed her phone and accidentally sent that emoji.


 lol!


schumigirl said:


> And we really don`t want a dog. No more travelling if we did!!


 are you sure? I think our pup has less lab in him than advertised- what you get from a rescue. He missed us  I think  laying on hubs feet so he can’t move.can also see remains of yet another shredded toy 


Realfoodfans said:


> he was awaiting a liver transplant having suffered a degenerative disease and everything approved for March but the virus halted transplants and tragically he deteriorated in June





Realfoodfans said:


> My friends tribute was so overwhelming.


 Omg so sorry! Sounds like he had a life well loved and what a great tribute!


keishashadow said:


> I’m usually ok with it but the level of ineptitude is dangerous


 yes everywhere too, along with common sense and re-evaluation as science comes in. But some leaders are too stubborn to admit change in direction needed and be “wrong”.


mckennarose said:


> You both are having the crazy bugs too? They're horrible this year! I just ordered more bug sticks from Amazon. Yuck!


 Even the chickens can’t keep up this year! Although it’s been highly entertaining watching them suddenly take off after a bug.


mckennarose said:


> It's colder rain and will cool everything off a lot.


 MO rain in summer is like Florida rain- usually warm and just makes things more humid.  We got got in huge rain our last night in South Dakota coming back after dinner.  Soaked and Cold! Very cold rain- shocking to us lol.


mckennarose said:


> I've been getting green beans but the zucchini isn't quite large enough to pick yet. My peppers all seem delayed too. I have bell, poblano, hot cherry and jalapeno that are all still tiny babies. We have been getting tons of lettuce though, which is good because we eat a lot of salads in general. I think the cucumbers will be ready to start picking either today or tomorrow. My herbs have exploded! I have tons of cilantro, parsley, dill, thyme, rosemary, basil and two kinds of min


 Sounds like my garden! The Roma’s  should be ripe in the next day or two. But my lettuce is now grown out and I will get seeds soon. My cilantro also seeded out and it will restart itself.



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Sunday is my birthday!


 Happy birthday!
And happy birthday to Keisha  son!
Kiddos Prom is Friday, then we take off for St. Louis for Saturday for step-MiL retirement party.
Sons high school will have more info on this fall in next couple weeks. Hoping they go back in person. At some point we are going to have to accept a level of risk, work to mitigate it as much as possible, but go back to living. I think too many are pinning way way too much on a “magic bullet” vaccine thats at least a year away if it ever happens. Oldest is still off to Seattle for grad school- there will be lots of grad assistants to assist with classes of undergrads, so should be easier to keep classes small and do online as needed. I’m hoping UCF for middle has in person too, but I’m less optimistic than a few weeks ago. I’m not sure how middle will handle having to be isolated and online only- she was almost in tears this week telling me she couldn’t do it. We’ve let off on the counseling and I need to get her back in before the depression takes hold again. Damn virus (as my adorable great nephew says when he wears his mask- he’s 3 and is good about it but funny)


----------



## macraven

Elsa!

Hope your wish comes true when you blow out the candles on the cake!


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday Elsa.  Hope you have a nice birthday today.

Ah, was a very bright sunrise, and so bright out still.  With a stop to get some food, will be off to enjoy some pool time by lunchtime. Still that pesky chance of you loose, rain for you, but weather lady says lesser chances today, then yesterday.  And a hot one too, see all that rain we’ve had, evaporated, and now we get very humid air.  And will see 90 by the later afternoon. Already in the mid 70’s, and climbing into the 80’s in less than an hour.  Ah, beautiful sunny, clear day.  Hello high weather system, keep that pesky Southern rainy air away.

Yeah, I actually like watching a storm too.  Though more like a tea cup than a beer.  LoL

Hey, MonyK, he may have enough lab in him.  We had so many chewed up toys.  My female  lab, aka Shark, would chew those toys that squeak, to get the squeaker out.  Then I got to pick that squeaker out of the carpet, as once she was done getting it out, toy was no more fun. We did many a nylabone, and other chew toys that took awhile to get through.  Those that took awhile sometimes had to be fetched under the couch, as once slid under there, paws and snouts were almost always not able to retrieve it. So a whine and scratching got us to use a yardstick and swish it out.  And my DH still wants another lab.  Ah, with those otter tails, I will keep nothing breakable on the tables.  And get a trash can that can close tighter, in case the lab is a trash raider like my male lab was.  But, still not ready for another one. With the kids in college and us, usually not home.  Maybe when he retires before me.  And it may be a service dog, as his doctors are starting to suggest he needs such a dog.  Sigh.  No matter, I will be the primary caregiver, even if he or the kids beg to differ.  It still happens, I become responsible for the dog, and because of that, I am just not ready.  I do miss having one too, though.

With that,



Yes, no need to ask, tea in my tea cup.  Quiet house, as have no idea when my night owl kids went to bed.  Remote in hand.  Life is good.

And yes, I am looking forward to enjoy Universal Orlando at the end of September.  Masks and frequent washing of hands, not many times eating inside, and I am okay with the risks.  I am ready for a relaxing vacation.


----------



## Realfoodfans

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Grey Goose Slushy.....
> 
> 
> Well at least I’m still older than you by a smidge, my 39th is this coming September!!!


I’m older than most homies I think - but hey I’m still here and healthy so no complaints!  

Had a good walk early with the dog but we are disappointed one farmer on our circular route from home seems to be trying to discourage walkers - he’s removed footpath signs, put three electric fences up and removed a stile.  We always stick to the path and have the dog on a lead but perhaps others haven’t.

My daughter Emma and I went to a plant centre as I wanted to get something for her front porch.  Really wanted a palm but too expensive there but got a nice selection of seasonal plants for now.

Hubs and Emma both love the Formula 1 racing so they are hunkered down inside now watching that. I’m going to plan tonight’s meal then spend some time on my puzzle.

Still too quiet without the children but we’ve got to get used to it every other weekend now they will be away.


----------



## Lynne G

I think DisneyLife was teasing about my age, or can’t do the math,  LoL.  Best part of this thread, homies are all different ages. 

Ah, breakfast for one, as not waking the kids. Croissant with egg and cheese, double bacon, well, because, why not? Will save some  for the kids.

Glad, Real, you are enjoying a nice afternoon.  Yep, porch greenery needs to be more local plants.  Hope she found the perfect porch plant.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Nothing interesting on the agenda today. At some point I need to get to the grocery store.

Just a quick pop in to wish Elsa a


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 509002
> 
> Happy Birthday Elsa.  Hope you have a nice birthday today.
> 
> Ah, was a very bright sunrise, and so bright out still.  With a stop to get some food, will be off to enjoy some pool time by lunchtime. Still that pesky chance of you loose, rain for you, but weather lady says lesser chances today, then yesterday.  And a hot one too, see all that rain we’ve had, evaporated, and now we get very humid air.  And will see 90 by the later afternoon. Already in the mid 70’s, and climbing into the 80’s in less than an hour.  Ah, beautiful sunny, clear day.  Hello high weather system, keep that pesky Southern rainy air away.
> 
> Yeah, I actually like watching a storm too.  Though more like a tea cup than a beer.  LoL
> 
> Hey, MonyK, he may have enough lab in him.  We had so many chewed up toys.  My female  lab, aka Shark, would chew those toys that squeak, to get the squeaker out.  Then I got to pick that squeaker out of the carpet, as once she was done getting it out, toy was no more fun. We did many a nylabone, and other chew toys that took awhile to get through.  Those that took awhile sometimes had to be fetched under the couch, as once slid under there, paws and snouts were almost always not able to retrieve it. So a whine and scratching got us to use a yardstick and swish it out.  And my DH still wants another lab.  Ah, with those otter tails, I will keep nothing breakable on the tables.  And get a trash can that can close tighter, in case the lab is a trash raider like my male lab was.  But, still not ready for another one. With the kids in college and us, usually not home.  Maybe when he retires before me.  And it may be a service dog, as his doctors are starting to suggest he needs such a dog.  Sigh.  No matter, I will be the primary caregiver, even if he or the kids beg to differ.  It still happens, I become responsible for the dog, and because of that, I am just not ready.  I do miss having one too, though.
> 
> With that,
> View attachment 509013
> 
> 
> Yes, no need to ask, tea in my tea cup.  Quiet house, as have no idea when my night owl kids went to bed.  Remote in hand.  Life is good.
> 
> And yes, I am looking forward to enjoy Universal Orlando at the end of September.  Masks and frequent washing of hands, not many times eating inside, and I am okay with the risks.  I am ready for a relaxing vacation.


You just described Nemo lol!    He will drop his ball right at edge of of couch and “nudge” it until it gets stuck under the couch.  Then scratch at it until we retrieve it- we’ve watched him do this. He’s figured out we play with him when the toy gets stuck


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Thanks for all of the birthday wishes SANS family! On our way to brunch right now so I plan to have a cinnamon roll and a mimosa I think! Going to be a good day - hubby’s uncle arranged a skeet shoot this afternoon so will be fun! 



mckennarose said:


> Love it! Confession time.... I put up three Christmas trees. Yes, I am that crazy person and one tree is a Disney tree. I may have to get that one.



I think last year I was up to 5...but only one I’d them is super tall my themed trees are 7 ft or under so I don’t think they count lol. 



Monykalyn said:


> So you’d fit right in with us Midwesterners- we pull up lawn chairs, gather in someone’s garage, have a beer and watch the lightening!





Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I actually like watching a storm too. Though more like a tea cup than a beer. LoL



Yes! Love watching a good storm from the garage or porch! Growing up in Wisconsin I didn’t know that wasn’t what everyone did! 



Lynne G said:


> And yes, I am looking forward to enjoy Universal Orlando at the end of September. Masks and frequent washing of hands, not many times eating inside, and I am okay with the risks. I am ready for a relaxing vacation.



Yup me too. I think we all need a relaxing vacation at this point! 

Have a good Sunday folks!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Weekend again. Seems this month is going by faster, long catch up
> yeah the sprint was because oldest wanted to see another monument on way back to hotel. It looked like a wicked storm was coming- black skies one way, blue the other- so we pretty much ran up the hill. Amazing view but oof- I hurt the next day.
> no issues at all with the ascent. As for the gold- we found a couple flakes. Lots of garnets in the silt though. Our guide let Alysa (the geology major) take the silt from the pan (after gold filtered out) home.  She and her sister spent hours picking out the garnets. We each have a teeny vial of them now. I adore my kids, but I felt like I was back in school  at times as we got lots of impromptu “helpful information” talks about rocks around us.  OTOH- she very clearly picked a field of study she loves and is passionate about, and a parent always wants their kids to be happy
> SOO sweet!
> my pet sitter said our dog wasn’t wild about them either, but one bedroom on the lower level is really quiet and he stayed in there. The chickens- well the older girls weren’t happy, but the babies didn’t know any better
> mmmm I think it was a restaurant in the Venetian in Las Vegas where we had a great bottle of this.
> . Looks like a great time.  The time away we’ve had in June and July have been HUGE mental health helps.
> Universal- if they keep up what they are doing right now- is fantastic.  Never once felt at risk. My daughter has been on a plane several times through this- even was in Seattle when this was exploding there- and both hubs and son have flown since. Everyone’s risk assessment is different though.
> So sorry for your loss. What a great way to commemorate though with memory boxes/books.
> So you’d fit right in with us Midwesterners- we pull up lawn chairs, gather in someone’s garage, have a beer and watch the lightening!
> very nice, color is gorgeous
> yeah that makes sense. We will find out this week if middles classes are online or some in person.
> kebabs sound yummy!
> hugs to you- I do remember you mentioning her.
> lol!
> are you sure? I think our pup has less lab in him than advertised- what you get from a rescue. He missed us  I think  laying on hubs feet so he can’t move.can also see remains of yet another shredded toy View attachment 508932View attachment 508933
> 
> Omg so sorry! Sounds like he had a life well loved and what a great tribute!
> yes everywhere too, along with common sense and re-evaluation as science comes in. But some leaders are too stubborn to admit change in direction needed and be “wrong”.
> Even the chickens can’t keep up this year! Although it’s been highly entertaining watching them suddenly take off after a bug.
> MO rain in summer is like Florida rain- usually warm and just makes things more humid.  We got got in huge rain our last night in South Dakota coming back after dinner.  Soaked and Cold! Very cold rain- shocking to us lol.
> Sounds like my garden! The Roma’s  should be ripe in the next day or two. But my lettuce is now grown out and I will get seeds soon. My cilantro also seeded out and it will restart itself.
> 
> Happy birthday!
> And happy birthday to Keisha  son!
> Kiddos Prom is Friday, then we take off for St. Louis for Saturday for step-MiL retirement party.
> Sons high school will have more info on this fall in next couple weeks. Hoping they go back in person. At some point we are going to have to accept a level of risk, work to mitigate it as much as possible, but go back to living. I think too many are pinning way way too much on a “magic bullet” vaccine thats at least a year away if it ever happens. Oldest is still off to Seattle for grad school- there will be lots of grad assistants to assist with classes of undergrads, so should be easier to keep classes small and do online as needed. I’m hoping UCF for middle has in person too, but I’m less optimistic than a few weeks ago. I’m not sure how middle will handle having to be isolated and online only- she was almost in tears this week telling me she couldn’t do it. We’ve let off on the counseling and I need to get her back in before the depression takes hold again. Damn virus (as my adorable great nephew says when he wears his mask- he’s 3 and is good about it but funny)




Oh I agree Monyk.....they are so tempting to look at......but not quite yet for us. Maybe in the distant future when we decide almost 10 hour flights are too much......lol.....so probably never then!!! Lovely pictures of the puppy......those eyes!!!! Gorgeous......

Glad Alysa is enjoying her chosen path so much....she does sound completely suited to it and so settled,  yes to see your kids happy is our main priority in life....glad she`s enjoying it so much.

I hope your middle one gets sorted Monyk......must be very worrying for you watching and hoping she doesn`t get too low. Bless her, hope she gets what she needs......

Hope Prom goes well and enjoy the celebration at the weekend.....sounds fun!!! 






Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Thanks for all of the birthday wishes SANS family! On our way to brunch right now so I plan to have a cinnamon roll and a mimosa I think! Going to be a good day - hubby’s uncle arranged a skeet shoot this afternoon so will be fun!
> 
> 
> 
> I think last year I was up to 5...but only one I’d them is super tall my themed trees are 7 ft or under so I don’t think they count lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Love watching a good storm from the garage or porch! Growing up in Wisconsin I didn’t know that wasn’t what everyone did!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup me too. I think we all need a relaxing vacation at this point!
> 
> Have a good Sunday folks!






​Have a wonderful day Elsa......sounds a lot of fun!!!! 

Yes, us storm watchers are more comon than not it seems.......lol......

Of course 7 foot trees count  We have five trees inside too, and two of them are around that height......the bigger one is the hallway is my favourite......it`s more or less purple themed with lots of Universal purchases on that on. Outside we have some real trees along the driveway lit up.....but they need work.......or so I keep telling Tom!!! Christmas is my favourite time of year and it shows!!!

Have a fabulous birthday Elsa.........




Another busy day today......

Weather has been lovely, and quite warm for us after the last few days haven`t been so good. 

No idea what the week ahead wll bring....no plans, except for a possible lunch with friends on Wednesday.....still not decided if we`re going or not. They have booked for us, so we`ll see what Wednesday brings. 

Dinner tonight was honey mustard chicken, buttered baby potatoes and carrots.....easy and quick dinner to make. Tubs of ice cream for dessert.....store bought. 

Wonder when Vicki is due home from her beach trip......and hope Keisha`s sons birthday bash went well.......time for a pot of tea.......


----------



## Monykalyn

@schumigirl your lush sounding kebabs inspired me and we are doing pork and chicken ones tonite on the grill! I’m already hungry


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> @schumigirl your lush sounding kebabs inspired me and we are doing pork and chicken ones tonite on the grill! I’m already hungry



Love it!!!! 

We always find we eat far more of them when they`re kebabs.....so we make sure there are loads made up!!! Hope you enjoy them


----------



## keishashadow

Only low 80’s today, hooray!  Silly, but so excited to find bone in chicken breasts at the grocery yesterday!  Stocked up . Have some roasting, also making spidey green beans & sliced cukes (from garden), baked potatoes & corn on cob with some dinner rolls.  

Thanks for BD wishes lol, i’ll Pass them along. Here’s my three amigos, who took a deep breath & took off their gaiters/masks


Elsa - Hope you had a great day celebrating!  Always pleased to trot out a picture of Olaf 




schumigirl said:


> By day not date, 35 years ago today I was in Wembley stadium watching Live Aid. Saturday July 13th 1985.


No way! How cool is that?


mckennarose said:


> It really is a horrible sound. I'm glad your dog leaves them go.


Me too


mckennarose said:


> Oh wow, a tornado. Crazy weather!


Just a 


mckennarose said:


> LOL! I knew you were throwing out some hippie vibes..


Lol


mckennarose said:


> Love it! Confession time.... I put up three Christmas trees. Yes, I am that crazy person and one tree is a Disney tree. I may have to get that one.


I cut back to the year round, seasonal one I have and just the LR one.  Probably will do one in the den & another in the GD bedroom here this year, out of boredom

Robbi is the one who does multiple trees up very big, I’m sure she’ll share her pictures


Charade67 said:


> I have a Hallmark ornament addiction. There are so many I want this year. I usually wait until the day after Christmas and buy them when they go 50% off. I just take my chances with what is still available. This year there are a few that we will be buying as soon as they are available in October.


I remember you saying that...why I mentioned the new ones were out.  Was afraid the HM one will disappear.  I like the fantastic one too with the brooms, may put that on my xmas list lol


schumigirl said:


> Hope Keisha‘s son party goes well tonight.......sounds like it will!!


It was very nice, except for the outlaws acting insular/strange.  They kept off to themselves in a corner, worked for me 



Monykalyn said:


> I adore my kids, but I felt like I was back in school at times as we got lots of impromptu “helpful information” talks about rocks around us.


Haha I was always interested in geology, right up my alley.  Do they have any Geode rocks out that way?  You jogged my memory, i bought a kit of them for the mr & GD to break open at xmas. Need to look where I stuffed them


Monykalyn said:


> Sons high school will have more info on this fall in next couple weeks. Hoping they go back in person. At some point we are going to have to accept a level of risk, work to mitigate it as much as possible, but go back to living. I think too many are pinning way way too much on a “magic bullet” vaccine thats at least a year away if it ever happens. Oldest is still off to Seattle for grad school- there will be lots of grad assistants to assist with classes of undergrads, so should be easier to keep classes small and do online as needed. I’m hoping UCF for middle has in person too, but I’m less optimistic than a few weeks ago. I’m not sure how middle will handle having to be isolated and online only- she was almost in tears this week telling me she couldn’t do it. We’ve let off on the counseling and I need to get her back in before the depression takes hold again. Damn virus (as my adorable great nephew says when he wears his mask- he’s 3 and is good about it but funny)


It’s hard enough for adults to wrap their minds around.  I know they say kids are resilient but I’m not so sure when it comes to this stretched out event.


Realfoodfans said:


> I’m older than most homies I think - but hey I’m still here and healthy so no complaints!


age is but a number.  I’ve met more than a few 20 & 30-somethings  That act worse than stereotypical old, cranky people.  


Monykalyn said:


> You just described Nemo lol


That is such a great name for a pet


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Only low 80’s today, hooray!  Silly, but so excited to find bone in chicken breasts at the grocery yesterday!  Stocked up . Have some roasting, also making spidey green beans & sliced cukes (from garden), baked potatoes & corn on cob with some dinner rolls.
> 
> Thanks for BD wishes lol, i’ll Pass them along. Here’s my three amigos, who took a deep breath & took off their gaiters/masks
> View attachment 509260
> 
> Elsa - Hope you had a great day celebrating!  Always pleased to trot out a picture of Olaf
> 
> View attachment 509261
> 
> No way! How cool is that?
> 
> Me too
> 
> Just a
> 
> Lol
> 
> I cut back to the year round, seasonal one I have and just the LR one.  Probably will do one in the den & another in the GD bedroom here this year, out of boredom
> 
> Robbi is the one who does multiple trees up very big, I’m sure she’ll share her pictures
> 
> I remember you saying that...why I mentioned the new ones were out.  Was afraid the HM one will disappear.  I like the fantastic one too with the brooms, may put that on my xmas list lol
> 
> It was very nice, except for the outlaws acting insular/strange.  They kept off to themselves in a corner, worked for me
> 
> 
> Haha I was always interested in geology, right up my alley.  Do they have any Geode rocks out that way?  You jogged my memory, i bought a kit of them for the mr & GD to break open at xmas. Need to look where I stuffed them
> 
> It’s hard enough for adults to wrap their minds around.  I know they say kids are resilient but I’m not so sure when it comes to this stretched out event.
> 
> age is but a number.  I’ve met more than a few 20 & 30-somethings  That act worse than stereotypical old, cranky people.
> 
> That is such a great name for a pet



Lovely picture Janet......and looks a gorgeous place you had the party in....nice views!! 

Those cake slices look very tempting too......

I see you in all three of your boys..... 

Yep, cannot believe it was 35 years ago!!!  I lost touch with the girl and her family I went down with around our early twenties.....no idea where she is now or what happened to her. But, so many fabulous memories of that day.....I laughed the other day when I saw the ticket price of that day was only £25 or $31.

Age is completely a number.....never understood folks obsession with what age folks are....doesn`t matter to me what age anyone is.....one of my friends has a sister who is around 10 years younger than us.....my goodness she acts like she is 150 some times when she visits!!! Not for me......





It is still so warm here tonight......watching 70`s music channel on in the background as we are both sitting with our laptops......facing each other on either settee sharing stories we come across on the respective sites we`re reading......just topped up our teapot on the table between us......we have had a lot of tea tonight.......

Too early for bed, but yawning my head off already......it`s not even 9.30!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@keishashadow lovely birthday picture - got us talking about my daughter’s 40th next January - she would have liked a marquee in the garden but brrrrrr.... even with heaters not sure that would be a great idea!

@schumigirl glad you two do the same as us sharing things we find online with tv or music on in the background!

Having to book for most everything here at the moment - I managed to nab National Trust tickets for tomorrow at Quarry Bank - a favourite place to walk through the woodlands and then allowed through the gardens there with the dog so hoping it stays dry.

Off to bed for a read now hoping you’ve all had a good weekend!


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> @keishashadow lovely birthday picture - got us talking about my daughter’s 40th next January - she would have liked a marquee in the garden but brrrrrr.... even with heaters not sure that would be a great idea!
> 
> @schumigirl glad you two do the same as us sharing things we find online with tv or music on in the background!
> 
> Having to book for most everything here at the moment - I managed to nab National Trust tickets for tomorrow at Quarry Bank - a favourite place to walk through the woodlands and then allowed through the gardens there with the dog so hoping it stays dry.
> 
> Off to bed for a read now hoping you’ve all had a good weekend!



lol.....Kyle has a January birthday too and he sometimes wished he had a summer one as we could have had outside things instead of an indoor venue every year for his party......

NIce to be thinking  about planning it for her though.......yes, we share some very strange stories some nights.......it`s common to hear from each of us......"wait till you hear this one" lol......

Not long till bedtime here too.......have a good day tomorrow........


----------



## mckennarose

Happy Birthday Elsa!  Hope you had a great day!


Charade67 said:


> We finished our project today. I was trying to come up with a way for us to store our masks. I put this on the wall next to the door where we always go out.


Super cute!  I love them!


Charade67 said:


> I was still only 17 in July of ‘85.


I was 15. 


Lynne G said:


> Made dumplings, as had to do something with the left over steak. I use wonton dough, then air fry. Then, since I had some dough left, I tried putting some cherry pie filling in some. They were pretty good too. Sweet ending.


OOh nice!  That sounds yummy! 


Monykalyn said:


> He missed us I think laying on hubs feet so he can’t move.can also see remains of yet another shredded toy


What a cute pupper!


Monykalyn said:


> Sounds like my garden! The Roma’s should be ripe in the next day or two. But my lettuce is now grown out and I will get seeds soon. My cilantro also seeded out and it will restart itself.


I have one cherry tomato that is orange-y.  We were able to pick some cucumbers and zucchini today.  One of my dd's came over yesterday and raided my lettuce, cukes, and a bunch of herbs.  She rents a house and can't put a garden in, but she loves to garden and misses it.  I'm happy to share with her.


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> I think last year I was up to 5...but only one I’d them is super tall my themed trees are 7 ft or under so I don’t think they count lol.





schumigirl said:


> We have five trees inside too, and two of them are around that height......the bigger one is the hallway is my favourite......it`s more or less purple themed with lots of Universal purchases on that on.





keishashadow said:


> I cut back to the year round, seasonal one I have and just the LR one. Probably will do one in the den & another in the GD bedroom here this year, out of boredom


I have found my people!!    

If we're counting bedroom trees and smaller ones I don't really decorate except for lights, then we're up to 5 or 6.  My kids always had a small tree in their bedrooms growing up and my youngest still lives at home.  Her tree is pink.
My favorite one is a black tree in my dining room that I decorate with metallic ornaments.  It's only 6 or 6.5 feet, I can't remember.  We put a "traditional" one in the front room in front of the window that is larger.  That's where all the sentimental ornaments go and where we put the presents and open them.  The Disney tree is in my middle room that is a smaller tv room.  It's a small tree that we are outgrowing with ornaments so I may move the tree to the kitchen and put a different tree for the Disney one.  The pink tree is in dd's room and then I have a few small trees from 1 foot to 3 feet that are just around with lights on.  Our family room doesn't have room for a tree so one small one will go there.


keishashadow said:


> Here’s my three amigos, who took a deep breath & took off their gaiters/masks


Aww, what a nice picture!


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


>





Realfoodfans said:


> Still drive my children crazy making notes in shorthand that no one else can read!


LOL!  That's funny!

It's cooled off a little so hubs and I will be sitting outside for a while enjoying the evening.
Have a great night!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> I think DisneyLife was teasing about my age, or can’t do the math,  LoL.  Best part of this thread, homies are all different ages.
> 
> Ah, breakfast for one, as not waking the kids. Croissant with egg and cheese, double bacon, well, because, why not? Will save some  for the kids.
> 
> Glad, Real, you are enjoying a nice afternoon.  Yep, porch greenery needs to be more local plants.  Hope she found the perfect porch plant.



   Actually a combo of both!!!

Yup all in good fun!!!

I know I’m probably one of the youngest contributors to this thread, but yup age doesn’t matter one bit around here......

Many people refer to older folks as senior citizens, I like seasoned citizens better!!

@macraven we did Taco Bell happy hour again today for a snack, we really like the pineapple whip freezes. Great summer time afternoon refreshment for all ages...

Thinking our short little birthday trip in August for our youngest is gonna be canceled, it’s all good though we still have September, and several others planned but September is what we are really excited for also as we are gonna be doing a couple new things!

Texas Roadhouse planned for dinner!

Oh I was 4 in 1985..........but still planning a trip to 1955......    Little Back to the future reference!


----------



## mckennarose

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I know I’m probably one of the youngest contributors to this thread, but yup age doesn’t matter one bit around here......
> 
> Many people refer to older folks as senior citizens, I like seasoned citizens better!!


You all know how I turned 50 in April.... well a letter from AARP came in the mail and I started ribbing DH, who is a few years older than me, about his... ahem... elderly mail.... and then I saw it was addressed TO ME!  LOL!  We laughed so hard at that one.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

mckennarose said:


> You all know how I turned 50 in April.... well a letter from AARP came in the mail and I started ribbing DH, who is a few years older than me, about his... ahem... elderly mail.... and then I saw it was addressed TO ME!  LOL!  We laughed so hard at that one.



50 I thought it was your 30th.......see I’m still back in time........ 


What is mail also......

Is that like that hand held object with a cord.

I believe they called them a Telegraph or maybe a telephone.......


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> Haha I was always interested in geology, right up my alley. Do they have any Geode rocks out that way? You jogged my memory, i bought a kit of them for the mr & GD to break open at xmas. Need to look where I stuffed them


 yes lots, but DD said they are common in several places.  Did I mention we spent almost an hour in hot sun at a rock shop so she could find specimens of rocks she didn’t have? 


Realfoodfans said:


> I managed to nab National Trust tickets for tomorrow at Quarry Bank - a favourite place to walk through the woodlands and then allowed through the gardens there with the dog so hoping it stays dry.


 That sounds lovely!


mckennarose said:


> You all know how I turned 50 in April.... well a letter from AARP came in the mail and I started ribbing DH, who is a few years older than me, about his... ahem... elderly mail.... and then I saw it was addressed TO ME!  LOL!  We laughed so hard at that one.


 I turned 50 in March but haven’t gotten that mail yet- DH has had his card for a couple years now


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> believe they called them a Telegraph or maybe a telephone


 funny.  I once convinced my son (when he was a bit younger) the cassette player in my truck radio was an iPhone holder.  Shortly after that DH insisted I upgrade the radio- he put in a Bluetooth one for me. I was resistant at first but now love I can stream my podcasts through it on my commute- someday that will happen again


----------



## Charade67

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> I think last year I was up to 5...but only one I’d them is super tall my themed trees are 7 ft or under so I don’t think they count lol.


My main tree is either  6.5 or 7 feet. I consider that to be tall. (I’m only 5’ 2”) This year I’m adding a 4 foot tree. I would do more, but I don’t have the room. Also it would be too difficult keeping the cat away from them. 



schumigirl said:


> Dinner tonight was honey mustard chicken, buttered baby potatoes and carrots.....easy and quick dinner to make. Tubs of ice cream for dessert.....store bought.


Sounds yummy. 



keishashadow said:


> I remember you saying that...why I mentioned the new ones were out. Was afraid the HM one will disappear. I like the fantastic one too with the brooms, may put that on my xmas list lol


We are going to buy some of the Marvel ones once they are released. There is also a Wonder Woman one I would like. I told both family members that one of them could get it for me for my birthday. 



mckennarose said:


> Super cute! I love them!


 Thanks!



mckennarose said:


> You all know how I turned 50 in April.... well a letter from AARP came in the mail and I started ribbing DH, who is a few years older than me, about his... ahem... elderly mail.... and then I saw it was addressed TO ME! LOL! We laughed so hard at that one.


I remember getting that mailing. I did t join. That was the year I decided we were going to Universal so I could act like a kid. I am so not a kid.

I am happy to announce the puzzle is finished!!! This is the result of over 38 combined family hours.


----------



## Lynne G

Age is simply a number.  

I still get AARP mail. 

All that talk of lush food. So made boneless pork chops, green pepper and tomatoes, grilled. So tasty. Older one found out we bought rye bread, so his was made into a sandwich. Then I buttered one of the cinnamon buns we bought and grilled for a few minutes. Oh so full. Some pork left over, I know what DH and older one will get into tomorrow. 

Great puzzle Charade.  I am working on a sea scene that is all metallic.  Need to do in bright light.  Just started, so fun for a few days, I think.  

Warm night, and heard fireworks.  Sigh.  Available all summer, I guess, or some saved or not used yet.  They better not continue late into the night.


----------



## mckennarose

Well, rain is coming and we had to come inside.  We had on old school jazz; Ella Fitzgerald, Louis Armstrong... a nice drink and sunset..... sigh....  Inside now and looking for something to watch on tv.


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> 50 I thought it was your 30th.......see I’m still back in time........


Every birthday is my 30th, didn't you know?


Monykalyn said:


> funny. I once convinced my son (when he was a bit younger) the cassette player in my truck radio was an iPhone holder.


That is really funny!


Charade67 said:


> There is also a Wonder Woman one I would like.


Nice, love Wonder Woman.  Do you remember the old tv show with Lynda Carter?  I do like the new WW though.  She's a bad-a$$.


Charade67 said:


> I am happy to announce the puzzle is finished!!! This is the result of over 38 combined family hours.


Very nice and impressive!


Lynne G said:


> Warm night, and heard fireworks. Sigh. Available all summer, I guess, or some saved or not used yet. They better not continue late into the night


Did you get rain?  The thunder is rolling in and some sprinkles.  I got the notice on my phone for a dangerous thunderstorm. 
We've had some fireworks this past week, but not too much.  I hope they settle down for you.


----------



## Lynne G

Nope, McK, just more clouds.  Sorry you are a rain loser, LoL.  Glad you did inside though, as lately so many lightning strikes with the thunderstorms we have been having.

Was a warm day, and the pool was warmer than the air.  Quite lovely. 

Just chilling watching the tube, and sipping tea. Routine starts tomorrow, so alarm set, and very early bird will appear. I just can’t get over that 4 day weekend I had not that long ago, so decided, a three day one this week is a good thing, so a four day week for me. Yay!

Ooh, more fireworks.  And trash can noise. Yep, we too took the trash out for collecting tomorrow. Our township starts by 7 am, so all tend to drag those cans out the night before. I am sure DH will most likely find something else to toss out, so he will dash out after we get up.  He starts the day, the same time as me.  Good thing I married an early bird.


----------



## Charade67

mckennarose said:


> Nice, love Wonder Woman. Do you remember the old tv show with Lynda Carter? I do like the new WW though. She's a bad-a$$.


I loved that show when I was a kid. To me, Lynda Carter will always be Wonder Woman, but I think Gal Gadot did a great job with the role.
This is the ornament I want.


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Nope, McK, just more clouds. Sorry you are a rain loser


Thankfully it's gone now.  I can see the last of the sunset.  Too wet to go back out though.


Charade67 said:


> I loved that show when I was a kid. To me, Lynda Carter will always be Wonder Woman, but I think Gal Gadot did a great job with the role.


Me too.  I had a Wonder Woman doll when I was a kid that I loved.  She had the Navy uniform and her WW outfit and I played with that doll all the time.


Charade67 said:


> This is the ornament I want.


Very nice!


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Happy Birthday Elsa!  Hope you had a great day!
> 
> Super cute!  I love them!
> 
> I was 15.
> 
> OOh nice!  That sounds yummy!
> 
> What a cute pupper!
> 
> I have one cherry tomato that is orange-y.  We were able to pick some cucumbers and zucchini today.  One of my dd's came over yesterday and raided my lettuce, cukes, and a bunch of herbs.  She rents a house and can't put a garden in, but she loves to garden and misses it.  I'm happy to share with her.
> 
> 
> 
> I have found my people!!
> 
> If we're counting bedroom trees and smaller ones I don't really decorate except for lights, then we're up to 5 or 6.  My kids always had a small tree in their bedrooms growing up and my youngest still lives at home.  Her tree is pink.
> My favorite one is a black tree in my dining room that I decorate with metallic ornaments.  It's only 6 or 6.5 feet, I can't remember.  We put a "traditional" one in the front room in front of the window that is larger.  That's where all the sentimental ornaments go and where we put the presents and open them.  The Disney tree is in my middle room that is a smaller tv room.  It's a small tree that we are outgrowing with ornaments so I may move the tree to the kitchen and put a different tree for the Disney one.  The pink tree is in dd's room and then I have a few small trees from 1 foot to 3 feet that are just around with lights on.  Our family room doesn't have room for a tree so one small one will go there.
> 
> Aww, what a nice picture!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  That's funny!
> 
> It's cooled off a little so hubs and I will be sitting outside for a while enjoying the evening.
> Have a great night!




Love the sound of the veg and herbs you grow!!! My dad used to grow many things when we were younger.....not sure we really appreciated how good it was to have all that fresh stuff on tap! We have a herb garden and a chilli plant.......thats about it!! But, we do have a lot of local farm stores where there veg is hard to beat, so we never bothered...but I do remember those tomatoes from my dads greenhouses!!! Nothing quite like them.....

Yep, there are a load of Christmas fans here.......self admitted Mrs Christmas here......love the whole experience!!! 

I want to make more of our outdoor trees this year.......and have suggested we have small lit trees up the sides of the driveway......Tom said it`ll look like a runway......lol......






Charade67 said:


> My main tree is either  6.5 or 7 feet. I consider that to be tall. (I’m only 5’ 2”) This year I’m adding a 4 foot tree. I would do more, but I don’t have the room. Also it would be too difficult keeping the cat away from them.
> 
> Sounds yummy.
> 
> We are going to buy some of the Marvel ones once they are released. There is also a Wonder Woman one I would like. I told both family members that one of them could get it for me for my birthday.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I remember getting that mailing. I did t join. That was the year I decided we were going to Universal so I could act like a kid. I am so not a kid.
> 
> I am happy to announce the puzzle is finished!!! This is the result of over 38 combined family hours.
> 
> View attachment 509307




A 7 foot tree is fine.....a couple of ours are seven foot and they look great!!

Puzzle looks like it would have taken a long time to do!! On to the next one now???? 






Lynne G said:


> Age is simply a number.
> 
> I still get AARP mail.
> 
> All that talk of lush food. So made boneless pork chops, green pepper and tomatoes, grilled. So tasty. Older one found out we bought rye bread, so his was made into a sandwich. Then I buttered one of the cinnamon buns we bought and grilled for a few minutes. Oh so full. Some pork left over, I know what DH and older one will get into tomorrow.
> 
> Great puzzle Charade.  I am working on a sea scene that is all metallic.  Need to do in bright light.  Just started, so fun for a few days, I think.
> 
> Warm night, and heard fireworks.  Sigh.  Available all summer, I guess, or some saved or not used yet.  They better not continue late into the night.



I never used to eat pork for years, not sure why....then when we were in Austria one year, we ate at a Chef`s table and pork tenderloin was one of the choices...... after that it was back on the menu...Tom loves pork so he was glad!! 






mckennarose said:


> Well, rain is coming and we had to come inside.  We had on old school jazz; Ella Fitzgerald, Louis Armstrong... a nice drink and sunset..... sigh....  Inside now and looking for something to watch on tv.
> 
> Every birthday is my 30th, didn't you know?
> 
> That is really funny!
> 
> Nice, love Wonder Woman.  Do you remember the old tv show with Lynda Carter?  I do like the new WW though.  She's a bad-a$$.
> 
> Very nice and impressive!
> 
> Did you get rain?  The thunder is rolling in and some sprinkles.  I got the notice on my phone for a dangerous thunderstorm.
> We've had some fireworks this past week, but not too much.  I hope they settle down for you.




lol.....Tom is a huge fan of Lynda Carter.......she is lovely though, and yes, I never missed that show as a kid.....we had so many great shows back then!!





Lynne G said:


> Nope, McK, just more clouds.  Sorry you are a rain loser, LoL.  Glad you did inside though, as lately so many lightning strikes with the thunderstorms we have been having.
> 
> Was a warm day, and the pool was warmer than the air.  Quite lovely.
> 
> Just chilling watching the tube, and sipping tea. Routine starts tomorrow, so alarm set, and very early bird will appear. I just can’t get over that 4 day weekend I had not that long ago, so decided, a three day one this week is a good thing, so a four day week for me. Yay!
> 
> Ooh, more fireworks.  And trash can noise. Yep, we too took the trash out for collecting tomorrow. Our township starts by 7 am, so all tend to drag those cans out the night before. I am sure DH will most likely find something else to toss out, so he will dash out after we get up.  He starts the day, the same time as me.  Good thing I married an early bird.




Yep, early bird family here too.......all of us have that trait.......Kyle has put in for a day off today, but he`s still up at his usual time......routine is everything. I think that`s why even on vacation we get up early......hate to miss the day. Have a good one......





Monday again........

And it`s raining a little this morning......very grim looking view......but, it`s getting brighter as the morning goes on. 

Kyle is off today, so we are thinking of going out for lunch somewhere. Not sure he is as keen, but it`s nice to do something on his day off....although he has some plans this afternoon. 

Slept so well last night!!! Night before not so much, so feel very refreshed this morning. Going to call my mum for a chat before I do anything. We still can`t go visit them yet in Scotland which is rough.........I haven`t seen my family in so long now.......it was supposed to have been March for birthdays and Mother`s Day......but obviously we cancelled just before the rest of the world went to Hell and back.....so I`m keen to hear when they will allow us to travel back to Scotland.......

The hotel we stay in up there has been sending emails out to say they open Aug 1st which is good to hear.....but until we can go.....no bookings!!! Chatting on the phone and zoom/facetime chats are wonderful.....but not the same as a real visit. 

Sun is out and weather looks to be good, so have decided not to go out for lunch but do a barbecue day......we are trying to run down the freezers.....could take a while!!! Then stock them back up again. We have some fabulous butchers, local and wholesale along with the farm stores dotted around the countryside.......so we have plenty of choices for quality meat. 















































Have a happy Monday.........





​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning, Schumi.  You have had a lot of rain.  I woke up, not sure what hour, heard loud rain, but I went promptly back to sleep. Went to bed early, as nothing interesting to watch, and I guess I needed to sleep, as I was asleep in minutes.  

But bright out, as the sunrise came, and the roads do not sound wet. Clear sky too.  But, we get another mostly sunny and hot day, with some pesky clouds to make it shady for a time. And, the humidity is so high,  Yeah,



Haha!

And yes, a Monday indeed, and feels like this:


Haha.

With a cup of tea, and happy with another cinnamon bun, not grilled though, this Monday is doable.  

Yep, enjoyed watching Wonder Woman with Lynda Carter. Like that ornament, Charade.

So, as we still need to be safe, I’m


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Charade67 said:


> My main tree is either 6.5 or 7 feet. I consider that to be tall. (I’m only 5’ 2”) This year I’m adding a 4 foot tree. I would do more, but I don’t have the room. Also it would be too difficult keeping the cat away from them.





schumigirl said:


> A 7 foot tree is fine.....a couple of ours are seven foot and they look great!!



Oh for sure I love trees of all sizes! My husband is 6'6" though so its my justification to him to have more than one tree that since he is almost as tall or taller than them its just "decoration", whereas the 9' tree is "the tree."  

Its nice out here right now woke up and it was 65 degrees out so a perfect morning for a long walk. My aunt made some delightful moscow mules for us yesterday afternoon but now I need to work those off a little. Busy week at work this week too kicking of a couple of new projects so going to get a large jug of my iced coffee going and some lemon zucchini bread I made yesterday. 



Have a happy Monday peeps!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh never thought to make zucchini bread lemony, Elsa.  Nice to do a morning walk, when just perfect sounding walking temps.  
I do iced coffee sometimes, but hot tea is what I tend to drink most of the time.  In fact, more tea for me. Need to put more water in the pot on the stove, to get hot.  

Sunlight has been streaming into my window for hours now.  Stay away clouds.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

The lemon zucchini bread is excellent and it makes me feel like I'm being healthier LOL. I bet it would be fabulous with your tea!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Elsaspiritanimal we were up and out on a walk too this morning.  We are National Trust members and though they are gradually opening up you have to pre-book even to go in the parkland and woodland - getting tickets is tough but finally got some for today.  Lovely walk though muddy through the woodland and Louie loved it but his portable shower when we got back to the car!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Realfoodfans said:


> @Elsaspiritanimal we were up and out on a walk too this morning.  We are National Trust members and though they are gradually opening up you have to pre-book even to go in the parkland and woodland - getting tickets is tough but finally got some for today.  Lovely walk though muddy through the woodland and Louie loved it but his portable shower when we got back to the car!



How fun and what a cute little pumpkin you have there there! Sounds like a lovely morning for you. There is something about walks through woodlands that is so peaceful and rejuvenating. Super awesome that you have a portable shower for Louie too!


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 





Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Robo, nice you have a new sewing machine, as I know you kindly sew masks for all.



I do enjoy sewing. Makes me feel good to know I’am doing something to help folks. I have always felt we need to play our blessings forward to others.




Realfoodfans said:


> glad your planning went well. We hope to organise a family gathering - perhaps away for a night - in the Spring as an opportunity to share memories of my Dad. It was so sad having his burial with no tribute to him.



This Covid crisis has caused so much heartache to all who have lost loved ones during this time.

So nice that you all are planning a lovely time of remembrance for your dad in the future.

The funeral home that we helped dad and stepmom for their preplanning has been so kind in helping set up her memorial service. This will be a nice way to come together as a family to remember her.




keishashadow said:


> Well, I blinked and today my ‘baby’ DS is 40 today. Time is fleeting indeed. BD socially distanced gathering at their club tonight with a make your own/tell the chef lol pasta bar. Indoor or outdoor seating on covered patio. I’m setting up camp in the furthest corner outside table



Happy belated birthday to your son Keisha



Lovely picture of your sons. As Schumi had commented, you can see you in your sons.




keishashadow said:


> Hallmark new ornament day. I generally am not tempted having enough for 10 trees but, just couldn’t resist this bad boy!



Cool ornament. I do like the haunted mansion ride.



schumigirl said:


> Think my glass has slightly more in it.........



Yummy looking drinks.




schumigirl said:


> The acts were a mix very good and excellent......but the highlight was by far when Queen came on.......the already charged atmosphere just seemed to quadruple when they came on and Freddie and Queen put on the best show ever! He was mesmerising.



There are few true showmen that can captivate an audience. Freddy and Queen were in that category.

How lucky you and your friend were to see that show in person.




mckennarose said:


> Love that mug!



It’s my favorite HHN mug.



Charade67 said:


> On the way home we stopped by a new cupcake place. Can’t get in the habit of doing that.



I stopped at a bakery that has been in a burb of Chicago for many moons to get my favorite cookies to bring home after visit with dad. Shouldn’t have done that........LOL....I did put some in the freezer. So the  sweets are tempting at times.



Charade67 said:


> We finished our project today. I was trying to come up with a way for us to store our masks. I put this on the wall next to the door where we always go out.



Cool display hooks for your masks. I thing they will be around for a while.

Rule just went out here today masks are mandated everywhere. People have been wearing them already except for a few holdouts.




Monykalyn said:


> no issues at all with the ascent. As for the gold- we found a couple flakes. Lots of garnets in the silt though. Our guide let Alysa (the geology major) take the silt from the pan (after gold filtered out) home. She and her sister spent hours picking out the garnets. We each have a teeny vial of them now. I adore my kids, but I felt like I was back in school at times as we got lots of impromptu “helpful information” talks about rocks around us. OTOH- she very clearly picked a field of study she loves and is passionate about, and a parent always wants their kids to be happy



Sounds like you had a great time on your gold panning day.

Sending lots of prayers and good thoughts for your daughter. This has been a rough time for the young ones.




Monykalyn said:


> Universal- if they keep up what they are doing right now- is fantastic.



Glad to hear they are doing such a great job.




keishashadow said:


> Robbi is the one who does multiple trees up very big, I’m sure she’ll share her pictures



LOL.....you know me well. I will hunt them up 9n the iPad and share.




mckennarose said:


> I have found my people!!



Yes, you have found your people.....I have 12 up for the Christmas holidays. That’s including stand alone trees and table top trees.

Two for Halloween.




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I know I’m probably one of the youngest contributors to this thread, but yup age doesn’t matter one bit around here....



Not at all.......age is a matter of mind over matter.




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Oh I was 4 in 1985.



My son was 8 years old in 1985.




mckennarose said:


> You all know how I turned 50 in April.... well a letter from AARP came in the mail and I started ribbing DH, who is a few years older than me, about his... ahem... elderly mail.... and then I saw it was addressed TO ME! LOL! We laughed so hard at that one.



The kicker is when they give you the senior discount and you didn’t ask for it.....LOL




Lynne G said:


> Age is simply a number.



AMEN....to that Lynne




schumigirl said:


> I want to make more of our outdoor trees this year.......and have suggested we have small lit trees up the sides of the driveway......Tom said it`ll look like a runway......lol



That would be pretty.




schumigirl said:


> I haven`t seen my family in so long now.......it was supposed to have been March for birthdays and Mother`s Day......but obviously we cancelled just before the rest of the world went to Hell and back.....so I`m keen to hear when they will allow us to travel back to Scotland.......



It has been hard.....just think of all the celebrations you will be able to have when you all get back together.

Keisha.... sprinkling lots of mummy dust your way as you prepare for your surgery.

Mac......hope the Georgia sun ☀ is shining on you today.

Sun is shinning this morning. Storm came through yesterday cooled thing things down slightly. 84 is the high for today, then back up into the 90’s for remains of the week.

Have a few errands today.

Have a great Monday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, Real, sweet Louie, does not like water.  Neat to have a portable shower for him.  So nice you you to get a walk in too, this morning.

Oh yes, Elsa, I like zucchini bread, so would certainly take a slice with my tea. 

Robo, glad to hear you are enjoying your coffee this soon to be noon, today. Hope your back is much better. And yes, always nice to pay it forward.

Good, my older one enjoys making grilled cheese.  I told him, with rye bread, I will take one.  Easy lunch, yay!


----------



## Robo56

My message above put a waving emoji were it didn’t belong.  Couldn’t edit it to remove it. Something going on with the Dis this morning.


Here’s a few pics of the trees

Harry Potter in formal living room. I left this up.





Angel Tree in formal living room.


Elf tree in dining room





Entry way trees



Kitchen Nutcracker tree



Halloween trees

Witch Tree



Pumpkin Tree


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, did not seem to have any issues. Beautiful trees, you do a great job with all the different decorations.

I so enjoy all the pictures in the SANS.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

@Robo56  Wow!! LOVE the trees!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lynne G said:


> Aww, Real, sweet Louie, does not like water.  Neat to have a portable shower for him.  So nice you you to get a walk in too, this morning.


Oh he loves water Lynne! Just not having it forced upon him!

Think we have a sale on Dad’s home - I can’t believe it - two potential purchasers immediately - they have upped the offers today so we’ve agreed with one.  Not sure what the process is over there with you all but in England it is not legally binding which can cause lots of expense and upset if people back out in a chain.  Process here takes roughly about 8 weeks so we will see.  Means I’ve now got to think about getting the furniture removed so I’m going to see if any charities want it first.

Children are back with us now so house is busy and Louie thrilled to have his buddies here.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Robo56 wow love those trees - particularly Harry Potter!  Tree inspiration there for me!

Did you read Hong Kong Disney is to close again due to a spike in infections?  So sad it’s not stayed down.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.......yes, we have had a lot of rain this year, mostly in the last five or six weeks. Hope yours is better.......I`m sure it is.....and enjoy that tea!!! 



Elsa.....never tried a bread like that. I don`t like courgettes (zucchini) but in a bread it sounds like it would be lovely.....and anything with lemon works for me!!! 



RFF......yep, we have all woodland behind us.....it does feel like you`re the only people on the planet when you wander around places like that.......very peaceful......except when you think you see a yeti......lol.....cute doggy!!! Glad the house is selling so quickly......yes things can go south easily, but fingers crossed it all goes through!!! Yep, just seen Hong Kong has shut down again......not looking very good right now for anyone.



Robo....as always your trees are beautiful!!! You can really see how much love and attention to detail goes into them......I`m not sure which is my favourite out of them all!! 

yes, it was a once in a lifetime show......and completely blew any other show I`ve ever seen out of the water......just the Queen slot I mean.....yes, they were that good. George Michael was pretty darn impressive too......lol.....loved it all. Apart from U2.....one of my least favourite groups ever!! 

Sounds like you are having some lovely weather Robo.....glad to hear it, and so nice to hear of the sewing you`re doing with the masks.....I`m a big believer too in paying it forward when we can......and yes, I am so looking forward to getting back up to visit my family and friends in Scotland. Not being allowed to travel to visit has been the hardest thing in all of this. Very much hoping we can go up soon.....good to see you........





We did manage to get the grill out today.......and one friend popped around and we sat out, although it did get a bit breezy.......I brought us out shawls to wrap around us even though it wasn`t cold......it soon died down though and then we ate. Was a nice afternoon to early evening. 

It`s so cloudy now, so have no idea if we`re going to get more rain tonight or not. Don`t think so. 

No idea for tomorrow......but we do plan to go down to the beach a walk if it`s dry. And hopefully grill again......but do plan to do some baking in the afternoon I think. I have a load of flour and other ingredients sitting looking at me every time I open the baking cabinet......scones and shortbread for sure, but maybe some cake too. Will go nice with a pot of tea........


----------



## Lynne G

Since our City was host to Live Aid, one radio station played live recordings of many of the songs all this weekend.  Still hard to believe 35 years ago. 

Real, will cross fingers all goes well with the sale. Our real estate sales are a bit different, but can sometimes take as long. Congratulations on selling so fast though. I hope it means one less thing to worry about.

Yeah, saw Tokyo closing down Disney again. So sad, this virus is so contagious, and scary for so many, until we can stop it, life will never be quite the same. On a good note though, family time at home has certainly increased, and that, for most, is a nice thing to have happened.

Ah, kids decided to grocery shop, and ended up with two bags of stuff, neither of which had what they said they were getting for dinner. Eh, time to look in the pantry.

Schumi, I rarely do pork, not a fan other than as bacon, but once in awhile, when the meat place had such good looking chops at a price I am willing to pay, like the other day, I had to buy 2 this time. They were delicious, and none left over when DH got to it for lunch today. Zucchini bread is a popular bread to bake here. It has shredded zucchini, and most add walnuts and other flavors, as a good way to use up a zucchini, as they tend to be large. Funny that you call them a different name than us.  And ooh,yes, I would certainly enjoy shortbread with my tea.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

stopping in for a quick visit!!!

Is it Monday already?????  I had checked in all last week once we got home, I had started a couple of posts, and would get interrupted, then I would start on something else.  It was just one of those weeks.  

It's good to see everyone is doing good.

@Charade67  & @Realfoodfans  I was sad to hear of those around you passing.  It is never easy....ever.  

I just wanted to pop in and say a quick " Hi"  I'm trying to look busy while watching all the videos of all the Disney openings.  It is just nice to see videos of the parks again.  
It gives me hope that maybe...just maybe late next year we might get to do a trip or hold off until 2022.  I don't see the boarder opening up to non essential travel anytime soon.  I guess time will tell what happens.  I'm just happy travelling to see the grandbaby in the next few months.  Maybe we can a small weekend getaway close to @Sue M in Fall.  BC is beautiful in the fall.  

Off to watch more videos and pretend to look like I'm working
Have a great day everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Aww Pumpkin, sweet to have the grandbaby trip scheduled.  Yeah, I don’t think our borders are going to allow leisure travel in some time.  I am hoping by the end of next month, but time will tell.  My state just added five more states, to the 10 or so already stated, that if they come here or we go there, 14 day quarantine.  Sigh, and no expiration date either.


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody  

It's back to the real world for me this week...we arrived home on Friday night and I went back to work Saturday morning.  Wish I had taken an extra day off but I need to pay the bills.  It was fun while it lasted and just what we needed.

Happy belated birthday to Elsa and keisha's boy 

Glad I only had to work 2 days then I'm off for 2 more.  This 90+ heat is rough on an old lady.  It's going to be brutal on Wednesday when the temps are predicted to be 98 

Love the trees Robo...I too am partial to the Harry Potter one.

We had herbed chicken tenders with roasted potatoes for dinner and I'm still hungry...maybe I'll see if there's some ice cream in the freezer.

Shout out to Mac, Carole, Lynne, Charade, Monyk, keisha, Disneylife, pumpkin, rff, sue and anyone else reading along...hope you have a wonderful night


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Nothing interesting to post today. It was a quiet day at work for a Monday.



schumigirl said:


> Puzzle looks like it would have taken a long time to do!! On to the next one now????


We worked on it for over 38 hours. I think we will take a short break before starting the next one. 



schumigirl said:


> I never used to eat pork for years, not sure why....then when we were in Austria one year, we ate at a Chef`s table and pork tenderloin was one of the choices...... after that it was back on the menu...Tom loves pork so he was glad!!


I used to think I didn't like pork, but eventually realized that I didn't like the way my mother cooked it. I actually had that problem with a lot of food. My mom is not a very good cook, and would always over cook meat. 



Robo56 said:


> Rule just went out here today masks are mandated everywhere. People have been wearing them already except for a few holdouts.


 They are supposed to be here, but so many people are either not wearing them or wearing them incorrectly. 



Robo56 said:


> Yes, you have found your people.....I have 12 up for the Christmas holidays. That’s including stand alone trees and table top trees.


I love all the trees. I think my favorites are the HP tree and the angel tree. I love angels and wish I had more room to display them 
Any suggestions for a topper for a super hero themed tree? It will be a small tree about 4 or 4.5 feet.



Realfoodfans said:


> Think we have a sale on Dad’s home - I can’t believe it - two potential purchasers immediately - they have upped the offers today so we’ve agreed with one.


Congrats. Hope the sale goes quickly. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Did you read Hong Kong Disney is to close again due to a spike in infections? So sad it’s not stayed down.


This is sad and disappointing news. 


Our governor had been making noises about possibly moving us back to phase 2. I am really hoping it doesn't come to that. We should know tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## macraven

Charade, has your county had a large increase in the numbers?
Our numbers in GA have been climbing since the weekend .My county does not require face masks.
But I stay at home to avoid people.
Doctor visits and drive thru at Walgreens is only time I go out.

Tink glad you dropped in and gave us a heads up how you are !
Expecting 98 here also coming up this week.

Bet you wish you were back on vacation at the beach!

Hope all the homies are doing okay.
Check in when you can.

Guess I’ll turn the porch light on now for anyone that drops in later.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Charade, has your county had a large increase in the numbers?
> Our numbers in GA have been climbing since the weekend .My county does not require face masks.
> But I stay at home to avoid people.
> Doctor visits and drive thru at Walgreens is only time I go out.
> 
> Tink glad you dropped in and gave us a heads up how you are !
> Expecting 98 here also coming up this week.
> 
> Bet you wish you were back on vacation at the beach!
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing okay.
> Check in when you can.
> 
> Guess I’ll turn the porch light on now for anyone that drops in later.




Homie........?!?.........Homie....?.???.........


Here!!!





It’s like from Ferris Bueller!


----------



## macraven

I catch that movie on tv as many times I can

It’s a fun movie...

I do like the part when the car goes down the steep back yard

( that would be say this something my boys would do if they could get away with it

try having 4 sons  that never thinks the mom wouldn’t say no


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Since our City was host to Live Aid, one radio station played live recordings of many of the songs all this weekend.  Still hard to believe 35 years ago.
> 
> Real, will cross fingers all goes well with the sale. Our real estate sales are a bit different, but can sometimes take as long. Congratulations on selling so fast though. I hope it means one less thing to worry about.
> 
> Yeah, saw Tokyo closing down Disney again. So sad, this virus is so contagious, and scary for so many, until we can stop it, life will never be quite the same. On a good note though, family time at home has certainly increased, and that, for most, is a nice thing to have happened.
> 
> Ah, kids decided to grocery shop, and ended up with two bags of stuff, neither of which had what they said they were getting for dinner. Eh, time to look in the pantry.
> 
> Schumi, I rarely do pork, not a fan other than as bacon, but once in awhile, when the meat place had such good looking chops at a price I am willing to pay, like the other day, I had to buy 2 this time. They were delicious, and none left over when DH got to it for lunch today. Zucchini bread is a popular bread to bake here. It has shredded zucchini, and most add walnuts and other flavors, as a good way to use up a zucchini, as they tend to be large. Funny that you call them a different name than us.  And ooh,yes, I would certainly enjoy shortbread with my tea.



Wasn`t keen on the Philadelphia part of the show. I know some of the stars like Led Zeppelin refused to allow their performance on the disc.....they were bad!!! 

Loved Madonna though......

You lost me at walnuts! Yes, we call many things by different names.....and shortbread up later!!






Pumpkin1172 said:


> stopping in for a quick visit!!!
> 
> Is it Monday already?????  I had checked in all last week once we got home, I had started a couple of posts, and would get interrupted, then I would start on something else.  It was just one of those weeks.
> 
> It's good to see everyone is doing good.
> 
> @Charade67  & @Realfoodfans  I was sad to hear of those around you passing.  It is never easy....ever.
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and say a quick " Hi"  I'm trying to look busy while watching all the videos of all the Disney openings.  It is just nice to see videos of the parks again.
> It gives me hope that maybe...just maybe late next year we might get to do a trip or hold off until 2022.  I don't see the boarder opening up to non essential travel anytime soon.  I guess time will tell what happens.  I'm just happy travelling to see the grandbaby in the next few months.  Maybe we can a small weekend getaway close to @Sue M in Fall.  BC is beautiful in the fall.
> 
> Off to watch more videos and pretend to look like I'm working
> Have a great day everyone



It`s good if the borders don`t open up you have options for travel too.....and spending time with the grandbaby is the best of all!!! 

Good to see you Pumpkin.......





tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> It's back to the real world for me this week...we arrived home on Friday night and I went back to work Saturday morning.  Wish I had taken an extra day off but I need to pay the bills.  It was fun while it lasted and just what we needed.
> 
> Happy belated birthday to Elsa and keisha's boy
> 
> Glad I only had to work 2 days then I'm off for 2 more.  This 90+ heat is rough on an old lady.  It's going to be brutal on Wednesday when the temps are predicted to be 98
> 
> Love the trees Robo...I too am partial to the Harry Potter one.
> 
> We had herbed chicken tenders with roasted potatoes for dinner and I'm still hungry...maybe I'll see if there's some ice cream in the freezer.
> 
> Shout out to Mac, Carole, Lynne, Charade, Monyk, keisha, Disneylife, pumpkin, rff, sue and anyone else reading along...hope you have a wonderful night



Hey Vicki.......glad you`re back and had a fabulous trip! 

Wow that is hot to work in......enjoy your days off again......and yes, gotta have ice cream in the freezer!!!!






Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Nothing interesting to post today. It was a quiet day at work for a Monday.
> 
> We worked on it for over 38 hours. I think we will take a short break before starting the next one.
> 
> I used to think I didn't like pork, but eventually realized that I didn't like the way my mother cooked it. I actually had that problem with a lot of food. My mom is not a very good cook, and would always over cook meat.
> 
> They are supposed to be here, but so many people are either not wearing them or wearing them incorrectly.
> 
> 
> I love all the trees. I think my favorites are the HP tree and the angel tree. I love angels and wish I had more room to display them
> Any suggestions for a topper for a super hero themed tree? It will be a small tree about 4 or 4.5 feet.
> 
> Congrats. Hope the sale goes quickly.
> 
> This is sad and disappointing news.
> 
> 
> Our governor had been making noises about possibly moving us back to phase 2. I am really hoping it doesn't come to that. We should know tomorrow afternoon.



I think that might be the reason I avoided pork for so long. Back when I was younger pork was cooked for a week.....other wise they thought you`d get food poisoning.......so, it was dry......

Now we mostly cook pork steaks on the grill and Tom has mastered that! I like a good tenderloin and usually get it right so it`s full of juice and nowhere near dry.






macraven said:


> Charade, has your county had a large increase in the numbers?
> Our numbers in GA have been climbing since the weekend .My county does not require face masks.
> But I stay at home to avoid people.
> Doctor visits and drive thru at Walgreens is only time I go out.
> 
> Tink glad you dropped in and gave us a heads up how you are !
> Expecting 98 here also coming up this week.
> 
> Bet you wish you were back on vacation at the beach!
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing okay.
> Check in when you can.
> 
> Guess I’ll turn the porch light on now for anyone that drops in later.



You and Vicki certainly win the award for hottest temperatures around!!!! We might get in the mid 70`s this week......no difference is there.......




Well, it was sunny when I got up around 3 hours ago.......now it`s getting cloudy, but we still plan to go out a walk, it`s not cold at all.....just not boiling hot!!

Finally our Prime Minister has decided we need to wear masks in stores......not before time. In the store yesterday and a woman came in, coughed all over the baskets as she went to pick one up without even attempting to cover her mouth. I think she didn`t look quite right, so none of the staff there said anything.....but everyone around was horrified as it was a full open cough........

Our butcher has banned a man from his store as he wouldn`t wear a mask and was always coughing every time he came in.......quite right too. 

Should be able to grill out today too......maybe not lunch, but certainly dinner. Look forward to that, will make up some potato salad later too. 






































​

Time to finish second cup of tea, then head out a walk on the beach I think........have a good Tuesday....


----------



## macraven

Schumi 
Your meme’s are a hoot!
Still laughing !

great way for me to start my morning!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh Mac, hope they have outside seating, as since you have a renewed license, time for that Taco Bell run. 

Why, yes,


And, 


We won’t be quite as warm as Tink or Mac, nor as cool as Schumi, but 90’s for us, less humid, full day of sun, what the weather guy says, is the perfect summer day. Woot!

Schumi doing her beach walk, with all that sun, I am doing my lunchtime walk. Gotta enjoy the weather when you can.

Yes, Schumi, agree the English part of Live Aid was much better.

Aw, Tink, sorry vacation over and back to work so quick. Stay cool, and hydrated.

My mom was a good cook, though we had no pork in the house, but she did cook bacon, as just used a different pan.  I think I cook well, and have taught my kids.  My pork chops are never dry, and I tend to season with only salt and pepper. I learned to cook pork when I got married.  Good thing is, the men in my home eat most anything I cook.  And older one is an adventurous eater.  Then there’s little one.  The only picky eater in my extended family. So I am good at making plain and seasoned foods for dinner.  

Ah, yes, tea for me, too, this morning. Always a good one when that happens.

Terrific Tuesday to all the homies.

Haha,


Our state has required masks for some time now.  We always wear one when out, but yeah, we see people not complying.  And no way will I drink or eat inside the mall or take a drink in.  But I see people doing that.  Even with a big sign on the coffee shop inside the store that says please enjoy outside the store.  Yeah, you saw masks down drinking coffee in that store.  We tend to not go to that store as much.


----------



## Charade67

Any Mythbusters fans here? I woke up to the news that Grant Imahara has died. He was only 49. Such sad new. He was my favorite one on the show. 

I need to get to work. Hopefully today will be as quiet as yesterday was.


----------



## mckennarose

Morning all...

Sunny start to the day, although a little cooler this morning in the high 60's.  It will get up into the 80's today.  



schumigirl said:


> but I do remember those tomatoes from my dads greenhouses!!! Nothing quite like them.....


There's nothing like picking a nice warm tomato off the vine and eating it right there.  I loved doing that as a kid.  I had to move some of my "normal" planting areas in the garden this year due to the fence installation and removing the apple tree, so I planted the cherry tomatoes near my deck.  They've now grown as tall as the top rail of the deck and some of branches and baby tomatoes are just high enough that when I'm sitting on the deck I can just grab a few.  At least that's my plan when they ripen.  Just sit on the deck and pick tomatoes and pop them into my mouth.


schumigirl said:


> Yep, there are a load of Christmas fans here.......self admitted Mrs Christmas here......love the whole experience!!!


Love it too.  I'm a little concerned that this year we will have to go back on lockdown and our holidays may be changed.  I was thinking about that yesterday and we've been talking about it as a family since we're thinking we will have a second wave up here in the Fall.


schumigirl said:


> lol.....Tom is a huge fan of Lynda Carter.......she is lovely though, and yes, I never missed that show as a kid.....we had so many great shows back then!!


I saw that Disney+ has Schoolhouse Rock videos.  Yes, I can still sing them, lol!  Did you have something similar?


schumigirl said:


> Then stock them back up again. We have some fabulous butchers, local and wholesale along with the farm stores dotted around the countryside.......so we have plenty of choices for quality meat.


I have noticed meat prices are going up again here, and some stock is going down.  We are having an aluminum can shortage, which is weird.  And some pressure treated wood shortages.  Can't figure that one out.  We need another post for the fence and can't get it, and we had to wait 3 weeks for some of the fence panels.  We have almost all of them now, but we will need at least one more.
I am checking our butcher shop for prices this week, and probably a meat bundle.


Robo56 said:


> Here’s a few pics of the trees


Really, really beautiful trees!  You have an eye for decorating.  I love the HP one especially!
I usually put my black tree up early and put some Fall decorations on it.  I decorate a lot for Halloween and I was thinking of doing the black tree too, but haven't yet.  Last year I made a bunch of HP potion bottles, which I have in my curio right now next to our wands.  I don't put those away.


Realfoodfans said:


> Think we have a sale on Dad’s home - I can’t believe it - two potential purchasers immediately - they have upped the offers today so we’ve agreed with one.


Wow, that was fast.  Good news!


schumigirl said:


> .yep, we have all woodland behind us.....it does feel like you`re the only people on the planet when you wander around places like that.......very peaceful......except when you think you see a yeti......lol.


LOL, that yeti....
We have to watch for bear.  There are a lot of deer, but they usually run away unless it's rut.  But the bear can be a pain.


Charade67 said:


> Our governor had been making noises about possibly moving us back to phase 2. I am really hoping it doesn't come to that. We should know tomorrow afternoon.


I've heard from three different people in the past week that our county may go back to yellow.  Our cases are not high, but fluctuating between 7-18 new cases per day.  I think the rule is we have to either be going down or stay the same to stay in green.  We do seem to be having a slight spike the past few weeks.
They added 4 more states to our travel quarantine list.  So far it's still only "suggested" and "recommended" to quarantine for 14 days when returning from a hot state, but not only has my DH's company required the quarantine, but one of my dd's employer has now also.  She's traveling to VA next week and so far VA is not on our list, but there's been rumors they will put them on too.  I hope it doesn't happen while she's there and then she has to quarantine for 2 weeks.  
I just heard today of a high school senior here who got the virus and passed away two days before graduation.  That is so sad.  They buried her in her cap and gown.  I wish people would take this seriously because you really don't know who will get very sick or not.  There are some very unpredictable aspects to this virus.


macraven said:


> Our numbers in GA have been climbing since the weekend .My county does not require face masks.


That is shocking to me.  It seems like we've had to wear them here forever.  I don't blame you for not going out much.  I'm still very cautious.


schumigirl said:


> I think that might be the reason I avoided pork for so long. Back when I was younger pork was cooked for a week.....other wise they thought you`d get food poisoning.......so, it was dry......


Yep, the same here.  My mom did the same to "kill trichinosis".


schumigirl said:


> In the store yesterday and a woman came in, coughed all over the baskets as she went to pick one up without even attempting to cover her mouth. I think she didn`t look quite right, so none of the staff there said anything.....but everyone around was horrified as it was a full open cough........


I had the same thing happen to me on Friday, except it was a man.  And we are required to wear masks and he didn't have one.  He walked right in the door and coughed out loud as he was walking.  Didn't cover his cough either.  Ugh...  I was in the check out line so not near him.


schumigirl said:


> Should be able to grill out today too......maybe not lunch, but certainly dinner.


We are grilling out later too.  Chicken breast, which I have to brine later.


Lynne G said:


> Our state has required masks for some time now. We always wear one when out, but yeah, we see people not complying. And no way will I drink or eat inside the mall or take a drink in


I have not braved a mall yet.  And I'm with you... I wouldn't eat or drink in there either.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi
> Your meme’s are a hoot!
> Still laughing !
> 
> great way for me to start my morning!




Glad to hear it mac......it`s nice to smile and start the day that way!!!! 





Lynne G said:


> Schumi doing her beach walk, with all that sun, I am doing my lunchtime walk. Gotta enjoy the weather when you can.
> 
> Yes, Schumi, agree the English part of Live Aid was much better.
> 
> Aw, Tink, sorry vacation over and back to work so quick. Stay cool, and hydrated.
> 
> My mom was a good cook, though we had no pork in the house, but she did cook bacon, as just used a different pan.  I think I cook well, and have taught my kids.  My pork chops are never dry, and I tend to season with only salt and pepper. I learned to cook pork when I got married.  Good thing is, the men in my home eat most anything I cook.  And older one is an adventurous eater.  Then there’s little one.  The only picky eater in my extended family. So I am good at making plain and seasoned foods for dinner.
> 
> Ah, yes, tea for me, too, this morning. Always a good one when that happens.
> 
> Terrific Tuesday to all the homies.
> 
> Haha,
> View attachment 509910
> 
> Our state has required masks for some time now.  We always wear one when out, but yeah, we see people not complying.  And no way will I drink or eat inside the mall or take a drink in.  But I see people doing that.  Even with a big sign on the coffee shop inside the store that says please enjoy outside the store.  Yeah, you saw masks down drinking coffee in that store.  We tend to not go to that store as much.





You do well to never have overcooked pork. It`s such an easy thing to do, and easy to ruin by just a few seconds over......I`ve overcooked large pork chops with the bone in several times....and I consider myself a good cook too!! I`m much better at everything else......even if I say so myself!!

I never uses salt on pork strangely.....never find it needs it. But, I do love a nice sauce with pork ar a good bbq seasoning/sauce.....

Enjoy that tea.......




Charade67 said:


> Any Mythbusters fans here? I woke up to the news that Grant Imahara has died. He was only 49. Such sad new. He was my favorite one on the show.
> 
> I need to get to work. Hopefully today will be as quiet as yesterday was.




Quite a few celeb deaths this week. Hadn`t watched that show in long time.......






mckennarose said:


> Morning all...
> 
> Sunny start to the day, although a little cooler this morning in the high 60's.  It will get up into the 80's today.
> 
> 
> There's nothing like picking a nice warm tomato off the vine and eating it right there.  I loved doing that as a kid.  I had to move some of my "normal" planting areas in the garden this year due to the fence installation and removing the apple tree, so I planted the cherry tomatoes near my deck.  They've now grown as tall as the top rail of the deck and some of branches and baby tomatoes are just high enough that when I'm sitting on the deck I can just grab a few.  At least that's my plan when they ripen.  Just sit on the deck and pick tomatoes and pop them into my mouth.
> 
> Love it too.  I'm a little concerned that this year we will have to go back on lockdown and our holidays may be changed.  I was thinking about that yesterday and we've been talking about it as a family since we're thinking we will have a second wave up here in the Fall.
> 
> I saw that Disney+ has Schoolhouse Rock videos.  Yes, I can still sing them, lol!  Did you have something similar?
> 
> I have noticed meat prices are going up again here, and some stock is going down.  We are having an aluminum can shortage, which is weird.  And some pressure treated wood shortages.  Can't figure that one out.  We need another post for the fence and can't get it, and we had to wait 3 weeks for some of the fence panels.  We have almost all of them now, but we will need at least one more.
> I am checking our butcher shop for prices this week, and probably a meat bundle.
> 
> Really, really beautiful trees!  You have an eye for decorating.  I love the HP one especially!
> I usually put my black tree up early and put some Fall decorations on it.  I decorate a lot for Halloween and I was thinking of doing the black tree too, but haven't yet.  Last year I made a bunch of HP potion bottles, which I have in my curio right now next to our wands.  I don't put those away.
> 
> Wow, that was fast.  Good news!
> 
> LOL, that yeti....
> We have to watch for bear.  There are a lot of deer, but they usually run away unless it's rut.  But the bear can be a pain.
> 
> I've heard from three different people in the past week that our county may go back to yellow.  Our cases are not high, but fluctuating between 7-18 new cases per day.  I think the rule is we have to either be going down or stay the same to stay in green.  We do seem to be having a slight spike the past few weeks.
> They added 4 more states to our travel quarantine list.  So far it's still only "suggested" and "recommended" to quarantine for 14 days when returning from a hot state, but not only has my DH's company required the quarantine, but one of my dd's employer has now also.  She's traveling to VA next week and so far VA is not on our list, but there's been rumors they will put them on too.  I hope it doesn't happen while she's there and then she has to quarantine for 2 weeks.
> I just heard today of a high school senior here who got the virus and passed away two days before graduation.  That is so sad.  They buried her in her cap and gown.  I wish people would take this seriously because you really don't know who will get very sick or not.  There are some very unpredictable aspects to this virus.
> 
> That is shocking to me.  It seems like we've had to wear them here forever.  I don't blame you for not going out much.  I'm still very cautious.
> 
> Yep, the same here.  My mom did the same to "kill trichinosis".
> 
> I had the same thing happen to me on Friday, except it was a man.  And we are required to wear masks and he didn't have one.  He walked right in the door and coughed out loud as he was walking.  Didn't cover his cough either.  Ugh...  I was in the check out line so not near him.
> 
> We are grilling out later too.  Chicken breast, which I have to brine later.
> 
> I have not braved a mall yet.  And I'm with you... I wouldn't eat or drink in there either.



Oh I can taste those tomatoes right now!!! 

Our meat prices are pretty stable as of now......I think!!! I have no idea what grocery store prices are, but butchers seem to be the same. 

No, never heard of that.....the most extravagant Disney thing we had when I was a kid was the Wonderful Worold of Disney show.....I never liked that, preferred to watch The Munsters and Addams Family type shows.......guess Disney was never going to be a big love of mine from an early age. 



Had ribs for lunch.......mmmmmmmm!!! Tom cooked them to perfection! Probably a little too much for lunch, but so nice!!! 

Won`t need a lot for dinner tonight........will still grill as I have made up burgers and Kyle always enjoys them.......and he`ll be hungry!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, summer grilling, so nice.  Yeah, Schumi, I don’t mind a little salt on my pork as it is cooking,  and we do use bbq sauce, as added after cooking by the eater.  I think DH used  ketchup. 

Yep, while I am not a fresh tomato fan McK, my kids would eat more than they put in basket, as they picked our cherry tomatoes. My dad always stopped at a roadside stand in NJ on our way down the shore. He enjoyed fresh picked Jersey tomatoes. I guess my kids got that from him.

Kids want a Wawa run for lunch. Okay with me. Their hoagies are decent, and little one always finds something there she will eat.

Hehe, there are still some ice cream sandwiches in the freezer.  Mid morning snack.  Why yes.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Its pretty cloudy here today I wonder if we will end up getting rain. It was gorgeous for my walk this morning though nice and cool with a gentle breeze. I think I'm going to make supper on a bun tonight (basically hamburgers broiled on a french bread and some good flavoring) for a treat. Have to do a leaner meat mix than normal when making them that way but it is so good. Will pair it with an Olive Garden style salad. Going to the dentist this morning for my LONG overdue cleaning so I'm actually pretty excited for it! I was supposed to go in April, then May, and this was the soonest they could get me in after all of the reschedules. 

Maybe I will pick up tacos for lunch on my way home in honor of Mac.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Busy on here today. Glad everyone is well and enjoyed reading your posts - can’t remember how to add small comments from others posts! Will have to have a lesson!

Grocery shopping delivered this morning - just two things unavailable so not too bad.

Also had a Ribena delivery - stupidly I must have chosen the wrong item - low sugar - grandson just won’t drink it - one of his autistic traits is fixation on certain things - not a problem but he has small cartons to take to school so think I’ll have to re-order.  First order mistake I’ve done since lockdown so won’t beat myself up about it.

I’ve had to gather documentation for the sale to hand to my solicitor so will have to go into town tomorrow - will be only my third time since lockdown so mask and hand sanitizer.  I’ll do a couple of other errands while I’m there.

Hubs has been completing the cctv installation here at my daughter’s and just finished. Got four up now so can view all round.

I had a walk with Louie while he was busy - it’s dry but cool only 52 - hoping our warm weather will return for the children’s summer break - they finish school on Thursday until September.

More lamb for us for dinner tonight - slow cooked and curried - just pulled it all of the bone so an easy meal.....and ice cream of course - eat too much of it!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

making a stop in!!!!


tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody


I loved the picture you posted....welcome home!!!!  I'm very envious, as I would love to sink my feet into some nice warm sand.  I hope you get caught up quickly.  I usually try to take the extra day when we return from a longer trip.  It just makes the house run a little more smoothly.  


Charade67 said:


> I used to think I didn't like pork, but eventually realized that I didn't like the way my mother cooked it. I actually had that problem with a lot of food. My mom is not a very good cook, and would always over cook meat.


I can't for the life of me, cook a pork chop.  The family picks on me because I can cook anything else, but a simple pork chop!!!!  They come out drier than a popcorn fart.  Even in the instant pot or slow cooker lol    It is the one meat I will cook.  So if the hubby is wanting a pork chop, he needs to help out and cook them himself.


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> It’s like from Ferris Bueller!


Love that movie!!!!!  Our kids have grown up watching a few of those cult culture 80's movies, Ferris Bueller, The Breakfast Club, Ridgemont High, Sixteen Candles and a few others.  I have to giggle, as our oldest son looks like Anthony Micheal Hall as a teenager.  


schumigirl said:


> It`s good if the borders don`t open up you have options for travel too.....and spending time with the grandbaby is the best of all!!!


I'm OK with the boarder not open.  We Canadians can travel to the US, but when we come home, we need to quarantine before going out again.  The land boarder is closed, but we can still fly into the US.   My understanding is that American's can't fly into Canada, unless they have their plan for quarantine and STICK TO IT!!!!  There have have been numerous news reports of some Americans being fined for not quarantining before going to explore our Beautiful country.  
For now, I'm happy to just stay here in Canada.  Our numbers are flat and getting lower or staying flat here.  And I want to keep it that way.  


mckennarose said:


> I have noticed meat prices are going up again here, and some stock is going down. We are having an aluminum can shortage, which is weird. And some pressure treated wood shortages. Can't figure that one out. We need another post for the fence and can't get it, and we had to wait 3 weeks for some of the fence panels. We have almost all of them now, but we will need at least one more.
> I am checking our butcher shop for prices this week, and probably a meat bundle.


Our meat prices have went up too.  If we buy at the grocery store or  Costco ( where I will buy my chicken breasts ) they have risen.  But at our local butcher shop we go to, they source all their meat locally, the prices have stayed fairly steady - except for steaks!!!!!!!  In the summer we Canadians - ( Albertan for me ) love to grill our steaks in the short summers.  So they have raised the price on steak cuts   So much so, that we haven't bought steaks yet this summer.  We can go to a steak house for the same price.  
I must say, I'm envious for your garden and tomatoes.  I was hoping to get a few plants to put in the backyard, but I missed the window and getting those from the greenhouses before they sold out   So I'll have to go to the Farmer's Market to get all my fresh veggies this year.  


Realfoodfans said:


> More lamb for us for dinner tonight - slow cooked and curried - just pulled it all of the bone so an easy meal.....and ice cream of course - eat too much of it!


Can I just say YUM!!!!  

I have been enjoying all the video from different bloggers.  It helps me to plan trips that I won't be taking any time soon   It has been interesting watching all the different videos for both Universal and Disney.  Everyone has a different comfort level that they feel is their boundaries for feeling safe.  And given the numbers there, I would have boundaries too!!!  

I think I seen pork chops in the fridge defrosting...so that must mean the DH is planning to help make supper tonight.  Probably making some roasted potatoes, and asparagus on the grill too.  I think i hear my stomach rumbling already lol.  

I'm hoping the rain stays away.  Our skies this morning on my drive to work looked like those bright Florida skies!!!  It was such a brilliant blue this morning...and still is.  I need to work on my front flowerbed and put down some landscaping fabric and newspapers then cover it with those chips.  For some reason the chickweed is just sooo bad in there, I can't think of anything else to do to save the few perenials I have in there.  I need to get that down and covered.  It is driving me crazy looking as it!

Well I should run...I hope that everyone has a great day!  Enjoy all the great weather you all seem to be having.


----------



## Charade67

Frustrating day today. Work was fine, but i spent a good portion of the afternoon on hold with our mortgage company. It took a while, but we were finally able to get someone who could explain stuff to our satisfaction. We are also having some issues with dh's life insurance policy. Ugh, fun times. 



macraven said:


> Charade, has your county had a large increase in the numbers?


My county has been okay, but parts of the state are having problems. 



mckennarose said:


> I saw that Disney+ has Schoolhouse Rock videos. Yes, I can still sing them, lol! Did you have something similar?


Schoolhouse Rock was such an important part of our childhood. I don't think I will ever forget those songs. 



mckennarose said:


> I have not braved a mall yet. And I'm with you... I wouldn't eat or drink in there either.


I must be the odd one out. I have been to the mall and eaten In the food court a couple of times. It was so dead there that I felt perfectly safe.



schumigirl said:


> No, never heard of that.....the most extravagant Disney thing we had when I was a kid was the Wonderful Worold of Disney show.....I never liked that, preferred to watch The Munsters and Addams Family type shows.......guess Disney was never going to be a big love of mine from an early age.


I don't think Schoolhouse Rock Was originally a Disney thing. They were short, musical cartoons that were shown during Saturday morning cartoons. They taught us about grammar, history, government and numbers. Thanks to Schoolhouse Rock I can still sing the preamble to our constitution. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I can't for the life of me, cook a pork chop.


The only was I can cook them is in a crock pot. I am not that great of a cook, but not as bad as my mother. 


I am so sleepy right now, but it is too early to go to sleep.  I'm going to try to find something to do to keep me awake for at least another hour.


----------



## Lynne G

The two times I was at the mall, Charade, there were lots of people.  In fact, the first time, we left after a couple of stores, as was way too crowded for us to feel comfortable.  Both times, lots of people eating in the food courts.  We ate in a parking lot near a pick up at a restaurant on way home, both times. And once also a drive through coffee place to get coffee.  Unless the food court is quiet, I doubt I will eat in it any time soon.  

By the fire tonight, so nice out.  And clear skies, so great views if you look up.


----------



## schumigirl

Elsa.....you reminded me I need to call to rearrange my dental check up....I think it was supposed to be tomorrow, they did txt to change but I forgot. It`ll be around Sept/Oct now I guess as our dentist is always booked up so far ahead. 




Rain again this morning, but only a little sprinkling. 

Have had a light breakfast as we are going out for lunch today.......... We did plan to sit out in the open, but weather doesn`t seem to be agreeable to that right now.

And I get to put on real shoes today!!! There`s a thing I never thought I`d be happy to say!!! 

Half way through July already........this year is surprisingly flying past!! 








































​


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, so enjoy your funnies, Schumi.  And wahoo!  Lunch out today.  Yeah, my dental was May, then June, then end of July, now end of August.  We will see if no more changes.  Hope the weather holds for a nice outdoor lunch.  For us, another beautiful sunny day, that ends when that rainy Southern air, arrives late in the day, then we get that Florida forecast.  So a mostly refreshing, sunny  day, lower humidity.  Yay!

Ooh, and why yes, 


to all the homies, yep, Happy Hump Day, that middle of the week day, that get over the hump of a Wednesday, and woot!  Weekend is approaching!  Yay!

Good Morning all.  My your Wednesday be wonderful and have as perfect weather as this leaving High Weather system is giving us.  

That ever loving happy cup of tea.  Bright out, birds are calling, though I think the chickens are still in their coop.  Woot!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Thought I had posted but now can’t see it - perhaps did it in my sleep!  
Damp here again this morning but had to go into town for business so got up and got it over with!  Very very quiet but wore my mask into the bank and solicitor.
Had a quick snack and now we are going over to Dad’s to meet my brother - have to replace some old fence panels at the bottom of his garden as they have deteriorated.  We had trouble getting them delivered - another thing that seems to be in short supply.
Nice to see people are getting to eat out.  I’ve booked for hubs birthday next Friday at one of our favourite places - asked for a particular corner where I know we’ll be comfortable with two dogs with us.
Going to get very wet but can’t keep putting things off because of the damp weather!

Catch up later.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Good morning! Raining here right now so no morning walk for me today. Hopefully it clears up and maybe will go for an evening walk instead. A restaurant by us just switched owners a couple of weeks ago and advertised 50 cent wings last night, so we had Tuesday wing night. They were really good too! We will go back for sure. So it means supper on a bun tonight instead. 

Hubby had to run into the office today instead of working from home so it is gloriously quiet for me now! Going to make a latte and work in peace for the morning! 

Schumi have fun at your lunch and Lynne enjoy your hump day tea!


----------



## Lynne G

Sweet, Real, to be able to celebrate DH’s birthday at a favorite place next week.  Nice to be able to get the things done you needed to and help your brother.  Hope his fence is now repaired. 

Elsa, yeah, a quiet house.  Not yet.  DH and my desks are in the same room, so noisy is my day.  And thank you, I do enjoy drinking my tea.  Sending sunshine your way, as we have another sunny, bright day.  And our AC has gone on and off several times already this morning.


----------



## Charade67

I am at work and have absolutely nothing to do today.  Not sure how that happened. 3:00 will take forever to get here.


----------



## Lynne G

Twice had to reboot!  Grr working.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade67 said:


> I am at work and have absolutely nothing to do today.  Not sure how that happened. 3:00 will take forever to get here.



I hate that.  At least lunch is coming in another hour or so.  I get the joy of working 1/2 hour past your leaving time.  Long days for me.  Hey, can at least relax, as I think my laptop has finally updated itself.


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 









Lynne G said:


> Beautiful trees, you do a great job with all the different decorations.



Thanks Lynne......hope your tea is delish this morning and the sun is shinning in your neck of the woods.




Realfoodfans said:


> wow love those trees - particularly Harry Potter! Tree inspiration there for me!



I like the Potter tree too. I have been slowly collecting ornaments for it.




schumigirl said:


> Robo....as always your trees are beautiful!!! You can really see how much love and attention to detail goes into them......I`m not sure which is my favourite out of them all!!



Thank you Schumi  Trees just make the house festive. Hope you and your friends have a lovely lunch today.




tink1957 said:


> Love the trees Robo...I too am partial to the Harry Potter one.



I like the Potter tree a lot. So glad to hear you all made it home safely and you had a wonderful getaway.




Charade67 said:


> They are supposed to be here, but so many people are either not wearing them or wearing them incorrectly.



Common issue I see is folks wearing them below their noses.




Charade67 said:


> I love all the trees. I think my favorites are the HP tree and the angel tree. I love angels and wish I had more room to display them
> Any suggestions for a topper for a super hero themed tree? It will be a small tree about 4 or 4.5 feet.



I saw a Captain America Shield as a tree topper on a few Marvel Trees. I would be tempted to take one of the cool Spider-man, Hulk, or Iron-man masks I have seen in Target, Walmart.. etc...and use that as a tree topper with a few Christmas lights behind it to light up eyes. You can get some marvel fabric and use that as skirt. Gold curtain tie backs as lasso for Wonder-woman...just some thoughts.




mckennarose said:


> There's nothing like picking a nice warm tomato off the vine and eating it right there. I loved doing that as a kid



Sounds delicious.......it’s like eating the ☀ favorite food. Love fresh grown tomatoes.




mckennarose said:


> Really, really beautiful trees! You have an eye for decorating. I love the HP one especially! I usually put my black tree up early and put some Fall decorations on it. I decorate a lot for Halloween and I was thinking of doing the black tree too, but haven't yet. Last year I made a bunch of HP potion bottles, which I have in my curio right now next to our wands. I don't put those away.



Thank you.....I would like to see a pic of your potion bottles if you would like to share them.


Had a small birthday party for granddaughter yesterday evening. Smaller get together then usual to protect all those that are vulnerable in the family.






She wanted pineapple upside down cake for her cake.



Son grilled steaks and I made twice baked potatoes, fresh sautéed corn and peppers, a tossed salad, rolls and celebration punch.

We played some cards after dinner and had a lovely time.

Granddaughter enjoyed her party. I missed not having the whole family together, but it is better to be safe then sorry.

My sister sent me a video of her sweet grand baby enjoying his first time in his umbrella floaty In her pool. He absolutely loved it. It was so cute. He is going to be 10 months old.

The sun ☀ is shinning this morning. It’s supposed be 91 here today.

Bought some lights to put up inside screened porch. Maybe tackle that small project today.

New sewing machine is set up and running smoothly. It’s a Brother sewing machine. It is quieter and sews much better then the Singer I had. The Singer had a flaw that kept breaking needles. I could not replace the Singer as they did not have anymore. Was told I could bring it back and receive a refund do to defect. We shall see.

Have a great Wednesday everyone.


----------



## Charade67

And now the printer isn’t working. I should just go home.


----------



## Lynne G

You are having a fun day Charade. Not. Hope something good happens soon.  

Good Morning Robo.  A very happy birthday to granddaughter. She has great taste in cakes.  And yes, very sunny day and enjoying several cups of tea.  Will see if older one will make lunch again.


----------



## mckennarose

Robo56 said:


> Thank you.....I would like to see a pic of your potion bottles if you would like to share them.


Quick pics from my phone.  Sorry, the lighting is off with the glare from the windows.  I normally have them in my curio but there's a mirror and top light in there and they wouldn't photograph for anything!  So I moved everything quickly to my dining room sideboard.  They are Halloween decorations but I keep these out year round.  I'll have to take pics when I decorate everything because it looks so much better when everything is together.
Hubby has Voldemort's wand on Slytherin stand and mine is the Elder wand on Ravenclaw stand.  I told you all we're nerds.   


This is Edgar.... hes' my favorite decoration.  He's holding Skele-grow.


It's hard to see the subtle colors, but they're slight metallics and distressed.  I did not make the labels, they were free printables that I distressed and modpodged onto the bottles.  Some are bottles I had here, the smaller ones are from Michaels.  

I'll pop on later to catch up... I just wanted to take these from my phone while I had time.


----------



## Lynne G

Great decor McK.  Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Robo56

Great job on your potion bottles and Halloween display. Thank you for sharing the pictures. Worthy of a display in Borgin and Burke’s.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Robo56 that cake looks good!  I love making cakes.
Got all our tasks done on the list today!  Tomorrow is vets for Louie’s annual overhaul - we have to stay in the car and the vet will come out and talk to us then take him in.
Then hubs has to meet his brother to go through some things at their mum’s home.  We’ve sorted most things but his brother hasn’t been over since the funeral.
I have lots of sewing to do while he’s out - all grandson’s uniform has been bought for high school in September so names to go in everything and granddaughter has lots of new badges from Rainbows to go on her Rainbow jacket so I’ll get them done.
Might even do a cake inspired by @Robo56!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne......thanks....lunch was so good!!! Hope your lunch was good whatever you had......


Elsa......wing night sounds so good!!! Most restaurants are fairly poor with wings over here....small and not much flavour. So, we always do our own. But, I do miss a good plate of wings from Orlando!!!  Hope your rain clears soon.


Robo......lovely looking cake!!! Sounds like a lovely celebration for Grand Daughter.....it`s lovely you can all get together like that, but yes, of course you miss the other members......glad you have some lovely weather too......


mrose.....they are so cool!!! Yes, I wouldn`t put them away either.......




Had a lovely lunch out with our friends. It was a little different. We used to sit in the lounge till our table was ready or we were ready to eat, now it`s straight to your table in the restaurant part, but it was fine. We were the only people in till around 12.30 and then two other small parties came in, but we were all very far apart. It felt fine. 

Food was good. They don`t do a sharing appetiser anymore unless you are a couple, so Tom and I shared a seafood platter then on to steaks for our entree.....all were delicious. It was just nice being together again for a good chat in person and we did all have a lovely time........and a good few bottles of wine were enjoyed between us as we all got cabs down to the restaurant. 

We didn`t leave till around 3.45pm......and the owners who are lovely, were very grateful for the custom. It was a little quieter being lunch, and I`m sure dinner would be busier, so we`ll stick to lunch for a while. 

Then came home and of course popped on the internet......

Anyone who reads my trip report will know that way back last week we decided to cancel our September trip and contacted Virgin to change our reservation to an open ticket. We can rebook anytime up to Sept 2022. So, we plan to book when Sept 2021 flights are released. We kind of thought the flight ban would still be in place anyway........

And today Virgin did indeed cancel September into October flights for this year. We just got in early......but we felt so much better knowing we had made our decision. We are the type of folks that don`t let things like that get us down.....always onwards to the next trip.......or the next one after that......We have a few planned!!!

Anyhoo.......time for another pot of tea and some shortbread I made this morning.....then some tv and an early night I think.......


----------



## Lynne G

Oh so sad about September, Schumi.  But I think all had thought it would probably not be.  So far, other than a much earlier flight change, my flights are still a go.  Will have to have a rain check to say hello to you next September.  And happy to hear you had an enjoyable lunch.  Mine, sandwiches from home, but that’s fine.  Was tasty, and now thinking a what for dinner.


----------



## keishashadow

Happy wednesday all .  Quite the busy week, phew. Started off badly with an RX i’ve Taken multiple times causing a reaction, quickly resolved though.  Now playing catchup on pre surgical meds, seems to be one of the few times i lose my appetite.

Carole - sorry to hear the trip was cancelled, it sure won’t be the same with out you!


mckennarose said:


> If we're counting bedroom trees and smaller ones I don't really decorate except for lights, then we're up to 5 or 6. My kids always had a small tree in their bedrooms growing up and my youngest still lives at home. Her tree is pink.


Wow, that’s a lot . 


Monykalyn said:


> yes lots, but DD said they are common in several places. Did I mention we spent almost an hour in hot sun at a rock shop so she could find specimens of rocks she didn’t have?


So funny, hope you had sun hats.  We don’thave them here.  Youngest DS always wanted to do a road trip to find geodes and do the emerald mines ? In some southern state I’ve forgotten lol


Charade67 said:


> We are going to buy some of the Marvel ones once they are released. There is also a Wonder Woman one I would like. I told both family members that one of them could get it for me for my birthday.


I tend to buy my own BD, Xmas presents from the Mr.  he gets a suprise when he opens the packing box , wraps it and adds something in the card and we call it a day.  He is always so thankful, hates to shop.



Charade67 said:


> I loved that show when I was a kid. To me, Lynda Carter will always be Wonder Woman, but I think Gal Gadot did a great job with the role.
> This is the ornament I want.


I feel the same. Nice ornament


schumigirl said:


> Yep, there are a load of Christmas fans here.......self admitted Mrs Christmas here......love the whole experience!!!


Indeed.  Don’t you have a full universal themed tree


Realfoodfans said:


> Not sure what the process is over there with you all but in England it is not legally binding which can cause lots of expense and upset if people back out in a chain. Process here takes roughly about 8 weeks so we will see. Means I’ve now got to think about getting the furniture removed so I’m going to see if any charities want it first.


I’m a realtor. Contract is binding unless buyer requests a home inspection...then can walk away if seller won’t pay for repairs/violations. 

I’ve only had a few buys default, more older sellers who decide they are just not ready to move out.  Have never seen lawsuit filed for performance 

Depends on appraisals & type of loan the buyers use as to length.  Have seen cash deals close in three weeks, others with government funded mortgages drag on & on, usually due to a clerical error


Lynne G said:


> Since our City was host to Live Aid, one radio station played live recordings of many of the songs all this weekend. Still hard to believe 35 years ago.


Indeed. I just heard they only had four bathrooms.

Also heard that Phillie cancelled all public events until 2021 something or other eek


tink1957 said:


> It's back to the real world for me this week...we arrived home on Friday night and I went back to work Saturday morning. Wish I had taken an extra day off but I need to pay the bills. It was fun while it lasted and just what we needed.


That’s rough stuff indeed.  Glad to hear you all had such a nice time!


Charade67 said:


> Our governor had been making noises about possibly moving us back to phase 2. I am really hoping it doesn't come to that. We should know tomorrow afternoon.


Ugh. I was going to ask you if you had any inside info on whether Busch Gardens was going to open soon


schumigirl said:


> Wasn`t keen on the Philadelphia part of the show. I know some of the stars like Led Zeppelin refused to allow their performance on the disc.....they were bad!!!


So bad they didn’t make the official.  Plant & Phil Collins pointing fingers  at each other as I understand it there.


macraven said:


> Schumi
> Your meme’s are a hoot!
> Still laughing !
> 
> great way for me to start my morning!


Absolutely


Charade67 said:


> Any Mythbusters fans here? I woke up to the news that Grant Imahara has died. He was only 49. Such sad new. He was my favorite one on the show.


Yep, that was shocking 


Lynne G said:


> Good Morning all. My your Wednesday be wonderful and have as perfect weather as this leaving High Weather system is giving us.


Sounds like a lovely Irish blessing, thank you!


Charade67 said:


> I am at work and have absolutely nothing to do today.  Not sure how that happened. 3:00 will take forever to get here.


Don’t look at the clock, it will cease to move lol


Robo56 said:


> Son grilled steaks and I made twice baked potatoes, fresh sautéed corn and peppers, a tossed salad, rolls and celebration punch.
> 
> We played some cards after dinner and had a lovely time.


Sounds like a perfect party!  That cake belongs on cover of a magazine. I’d like to think my baked goods taste far better than they look lol


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah Keisha, no Thanksgiving parade or Mummers parade either.  No in person watching sports teams either, until end of February 2021.  All the local colleges and Universities have cancelled all Fall term sports.  I guess that end of February depends on if that’s all, or gets even more pushed out after the New Year.  City School has said to be 2 days in person, rest online, this Fall, and if you don’t want to send your kids, can be all online.  I can imagine it’s a do if you do, do if you don’t, for City families with kids in school.  Tough.  Little one now says one of her classes says changed to all in person.  So depending on how many days that class meets, we may just buy her one day train tickets, rather than a pass.  Have to do the math.  And how much it costs to live down there has given her an aha, now says money better in the bank than spent on 10 months rent.  Home is cheap.  We don’t charge her rent.  At least while a college kid.  She figured if she saved over the next 3 years, what she would have spent on rent, she could even have more than enough for a downpayment on a house. Hey, I finally think I have a smart kid.  LoL 

Yum, burgers on the grill, so delicious.  Have to take advantage of this beautiful sunny day, still. As tomorrow, the heat and humidity arrive with chances of that unlucky rain and thunderstorms for many in the area. Friday, even more chances to be unlucky, as humidity has been said will be oppressive.  Ewww.  With that sweat drenching humidity, you will be glad it rains.  And Sunday predicted to have a heat index of 100F, with a full day of sun.  May be another pool day Sunday.  Where, the pool may be almost as warm.  Quite lovely.  

Time to chill. A perfect night in my book, sky viewing time, if those pesky clouds don’t arrive until late in the evening.

And yeah, 


Hehe,


----------



## Charade67

Today ended up being very weird. I finally got the printer to work after shutting down both the printer and computer twice. Then I got a call from an insurance company about a claim check we sent back. We have no record that the member was seen on that particular day. She was not in the calendar, the transaction was not in the ledger, and the therapist has no notes for her that day. Somehow, I have no idea how, a paper claim was generated, the therapist signed it, and we sent it to the insurance company. I still have no idea what happened. Later in the day one of the other therapists received an 85 page fax (yes, fax) from a client's physical therapy office. She is trying to help him with a disability claim. She asked for some information and then sent her his entire record.

Dh was supposed to have an eye exam today. It was rescheduled from last week. When he went for his appointment last week he was turned away because his temperature was too high. He had just had 2 vaccinations the day before which caused the temperature increase. When he showed up for his appointment today the office had lost power.  Just a weird day all around.



Robo56 said:


> I saw a Captain America Shield as a tree topper on a few Marvel Trees. I would be tempted to take one of the cool Spider-man, Hulk, or Iron-man masks I have seen in Target, Walmart.. etc...and use that as a tree topper with a few Christmas lights behind it to light up eyes. You can get some marvel fabric and use that as skirt. Gold curtain tie backs as lasso for Wonder-woman...just some thoughts.


Great ideas. I think a Captain America shield would look great. Either that or a Bat-signal.



Robo56 said:


> Had a small birthday party for granddaughter yesterday evening.


Happy birthday to her!



mckennarose said:


> Quick pics from my phone


They look great. I can see why you keep them out all year. 



schumigirl said:


> Anyone who reads my trip report will know that way back last week we decided to cancel our September trip and contacted Virgin to change our reservation to an open ticket. We can rebook anytime up to Sept 2022. So, we plan to book when Sept 2021 flights are released. We kind of thought the flight ban would still be in place anyway........


 That's a bummer, but I guess I am not surprised. 



keishashadow said:


> Ugh. I was going to ask you if you had any inside info on whether Busch Gardens was going to open soon


From what I have heard they could have opened when we went to phase 3, but only allowed to have 1000 guests per day. They decided that it wasn't worth it to open for such a small crowd. 

Dh wants me to go for a walk with him. Ugh, time to fight off the gnats.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

mckennarose said:


> Quick pics from my phone.  Sorry, the lighting is off with the glare from the windows.  I normally have them in my curio but there's a mirror and top light in there and they wouldn't photograph for anything!  So I moved everything quickly to my dining room sideboard.  They are Halloween decorations but I keep these out year round.  I'll have to take pics when I decorate everything because it looks so much better when everything is together.
> Hubby has Voldemort's wand on Slytherin stand and mine is the Elder wand on Ravenclaw stand.  I told you all we're nerds.
> View attachment 510436
> 
> This is Edgar.... hes' my favorite decoration.  He's holding Skele-grow.
> View attachment 510443
> View attachment 510444View attachment 510457View attachment 510458
> It's hard to see the subtle colors, but they're slight metallics and distressed.  I did not make the labels, they were free printables that I distressed and modpodged onto the bottles.  Some are bottles I had here, the smaller ones are from Michaels.
> 
> I'll pop on later to catch up... I just wanted to take these from my phone while I had time.




You and my wife would have a blast with Halloween decor!!!

Very cool and creative.

My wife is a Michaels regular.......we have one very close to us 

She loves Halloween and Christmas!

We all do!!!

I let her use about 3500 square feet of warehouse space to create a Grinchmas Wonderland and it was really cool!!!

We actually had both company and family parties there, it was awesome, I’ll admit I was a little annoyed with the money spent and stuff all over but when it was done.....WOW!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

making an evening stop in!



Realfoodfans said:


> Had a quick snack and now we are going over to Dad’s to meet my brother - have to replace some old fence panels at the bottom of his garden as they have deteriorated. We had trouble getting them delivered - another thing that seems to be in short supply.


Those little jobs always take a little longer than we planned.  It is a good feeling when they are done.  I hope it turned out how you like. 


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Good morning! Raining here right now so no morning walk for me today. Hopefully it clears up and maybe will go for an evening walk instead.


I hope you got your walk in.  Our weather here has been unseasonably cool and windy.  Today was no different.  I just don't even want to go outside when the weather is like this.  


Charade67 said:


> I am at work and have absolutely nothing to do today. Not sure how that happened. 3:00 will take forever to get here.


This was my day too!!!  I had all my essential work done by 11:15.  I found a couple of things to stretch out...but the day sure dragged on.  


Robo56 said:


> Had a small birthday party for granddaughter yesterday evening. Smaller get together then usual to protect all those that are vulnerable in the family.


Happy birthday to your grand daughter!!!  It sounds like it was a great party, even if you were missing some of your favourite people.  That cake looked delicious!!!!!  


Robo56 said:


> New sewing machine is set up and running smoothly. It’s a Brother sewing machine. It is quieter and sews much better then the Singer I had.


I hope you love your new machine.  When I first started quilting, I had a smaller Kenmore machine that just wasn't cutting it.  I was lucky enough to find on a local buy and sell page an Elna machine.  I paid 130.00 for it, and it works like a dream!!!!!  I love it!  It's not fancy by any means, but I have whipped up at least a dozen quilts now with it.  And I am starting to learn to do free motion quilting where I drop the feed dogs.  It will take some practice, but I'm sure that I will not have any trouble finding homes for the practice quilts.  


mckennarose said:


> Quick pics from my phone. Sorry, the lighting is off with the glare from the windows. I normally have them in my curio but there's a mirror and top light in there and they wouldn't photograph for anything! So I moved everything quickly to my dining room sideboard. They are Halloween decorations but I keep these out year round. I'll have to take pics when I decorate everything because it looks so much better when everything is together.
> Hubby has Voldemort's wand on Slytherin stand and mine is the Elder wand on Ravenclaw stand. I told you all we're nerds.


Those are amazing!!!!  Love all of it!


schumigirl said:


> And today Virgin did indeed cancel September into October flights for this year. We just got in early......but we felt so much better knowing we had made our decision. We are the type of folks that don`t let things like that get us down.....always onwards to the next trip.......or the next one after that......We have a few planned!!!
> Your lunch sounded like it was a fabulous time, and a much needed little outing!


I'm sorry about your trip   I can imagine your disappointment over cancelling.  But there will come a time when it's safer for us to travel again.  I'm hoping that 2021 we will be able to travel again.  


keishashadow said:


> Happy wednesday all . Quite the busy week, phew. Started off badly with an RX i’ve Taken multiple times causing a reaction, quickly resolved though. Now playing catchup on pre surgical meds, seems to be one of the few times i lose my appetite


Ugh.  That does not sound fun...at all.  I hope you start to feel better soon.  



Lynne G said:


> Yeah Keisha, no Thanksgiving parade or Mummers parade either. No in person watching sports teams either, until end of February 2021. All the local colleges and Universities have cancelled all Fall term sports. I guess that end of February depends on if that’s all, or gets even more pushed out after the New Year. City School has said to be 2 days in person, rest online, this Fall, and if you don’t want to send your kids, can be all online. I can imagine it’s a do if you do, do if you don’t, for City families with kids in school. Tough. Little one now says one of her classes says changed to all in person. So depending on how many days that class meets, we may just buy her one day train tickets, rather than a pass. Have to do the math. And how much it costs to live down there has given her an aha, now says money better in the bank than spent on 10 months rent. Home is cheap. We don’t charge her rent. At least while a college kid. She figured if she saved over the next 3 years, what she would have spent on rent, she could even have more than enough for a downpayment on a house. Hey, I finally think I have a smart kid. LoL


It is amazing when they finally catch onto the money saving.  The older ds is banking most of his pay right now.  We are charging " rent " that he will get back when he decides if he wants to go to university/college or for when he moves out and wants to buy a house.  For now, working towards a trade seems to work for him for now.  And with the virus, quarantine and keeping his social circle very small, he has not spent much money.  


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I let her use about 3500 square feet of warehouse space to create a Grinchmas Wonderland and it was really cool!!!


That sounds amazing!!!!!  I would love to do something like that one day, but I'm too frugal to spend the money on what it would take.  

Weird weather here lately.  I was hoping to hit the trails and do a little walking...but it's been cool and very windy.  My ears don't like cool wind at all.  I suffer from earaches for days if I'm out in the wind for too long.   Maybe tomorrow.

Not much new to report here.  Hopefully heading to the lake again for fishing.  If not, I'll be sitting at my sewing machine and starting a quilt for our niece, as her graduation gift.  Our local quilting shop finally opened again.  So I'll go check out what I can find there.  I could have ordered material online...but I prefer to support this local shop.  They are so great and even if you find a line you like, they will order it in for you.  

Well, I think i'm going to curl up with the remote and try to finish my book tonight.  

Have a great evening everyone!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Happy wednesday all .  Quite the busy week, phew. Started off badly with an RX i’ve Taken multiple times causing a reaction, quickly resolved though.  Now playing catchup on pre surgical meds, seems to be one of the few times i lose my appetite.
> 
> Carole - sorry to hear the trip was cancelled, it sure won’t be the same with out you!
> 
> Wow, that’s a lot .
> 
> So funny, hope you had sun hats.  We don’thave them here.  Youngest DS always wanted to do a road trip to find geodes and do the emerald mines ? In some southern state I’ve forgotten lol
> 
> I tend to buy my own BD, Xmas presents from the Mr.  he gets a suprise when he opens the packing box , wraps it and adds something in the card and we call it a day.  He is always so thankful, hates to shop.
> 
> 
> I feel the same. Nice ornament
> 
> Indeed.  Don’t you have a full universal themed tree
> 
> I’m a realtor. Contract is binding unless buyer requests a home inspection...then can walk away if seller won’t pay for repairs/violations.
> 
> I’ve only had a few buys default, more older sellers who decide they are just not ready to move out.  Have never seen lawsuit filed for performance
> 
> Depends on appraisals & type of loan the buyers use as to length.  Have seen cash deals close in three weeks, others with government funded mortgages drag on & on, usually due to a clerical error
> 
> Indeed. I just heard they only had four bathrooms.
> 
> Also heard that Phillie cancelled all public events until 2021 something or other eek
> 
> That’s rough stuff indeed.  Glad to hear you all had such a nice time!
> 
> Ugh. I was going to ask you if you had any inside info on whether Busch Gardens was going to open soon
> 
> So bad they didn’t make the official.  Plant & Phil Collins pointing fingers  at each other as I understand it there.
> 
> Absolutely
> 
> Yep, that was shocking
> 
> Sounds like a lovely Irish blessing, thank you!
> 
> Don’t look at the clock, it will cease to move lol
> 
> Sounds like a perfect party!  That cake belongs on cover of a magazine. I’d like to think my baked goods taste far better than they look lol



Glad you`re getting over the reaction to the meds! Never fun.....hope the pre med stuff is kinder! 

Your cooking and baking are exceptional......I still use the cornbread recipe you gave me yonks ago......everyone loves it! 

Phil Collins still to this day bangs on about the spat with them....yep, they each blamed each other. I know Collins said he always regretted doing the journey over.....it was a mess....lol....and four bathrooms!!!!!!  We did have to time our bathroom visits as it took forever to get there......we went when U2 were on, I do remember that visit!!

Yep, the purple tree is strangely the one we have filled up with not only purple, silver and white, we put all or most of the Universal ornaments purchased over the years on it too.  This is the tree that sits in our sitting room so we see it the most I guess. Not the biggest of our trees, but I think it`s our favourite......

It doesn`t glow purple till night time and the white lights just reflect on the purple ornaments......looks lovely. 

I do confuse folks when I say purple tree.......the actual tree is green as I hate any other colour of tree......it`s just purple themed. I have no clue how many purple ornaments are on it.......a lot!!!! 























Lynne G said:


> Yeah Keisha, no Thanksgiving parade or Mummers parade either.  No in person watching sports teams either, until end of February 2021.  All the local colleges and Universities have cancelled all Fall term sports.  I guess that end of February depends on if that’s all, or gets even more pushed out after the New Year.  City School has said to be 2 days in person, rest online, this Fall, and if you don’t want to send your kids, can be all online.  I can imagine it’s a do if you do, do if you don’t, for City families with kids in school.  Tough.  Little one now says one of her classes says changed to all in person.  So depending on how many days that class meets, we may just buy her one day train tickets, rather than a pass.  Have to do the math.  And how much it costs to live down there has given her an aha, now says money better in the bank than spent on 10 months rent.  Home is cheap.  We don’t charge her rent.  At least while a college kid.  She figured if she saved over the next 3 years, what she would have spent on rent, she could even have more than enough for a downpayment on a house. Hey, I finally think I have a smart kid.  LoL
> 
> Yum, burgers on the grill, so delicious.  Have to take advantage of this beautiful sunny day, still. As tomorrow, the heat and humidity arrive with chances of that unlucky rain and thunderstorms for many in the area. Friday, even more chances to be unlucky, as humidity has been said will be oppressive.  Ewww.  With that sweat drenching humidity, you will be glad it rains.  And Sunday predicted to have a heat index of 100F, with a full day of sun.  May be another pool day Sunday.  Where, the pool may be almost as warm.  Quite lovely.
> 
> Time to chill. A perfect night in my book, sky viewing time, if those pesky clouds don’t arrive until late in the evening.




Having a kid that is very money wise is priceless. Kyle had a head for money and savings from a very young age......we could have guessed he`d go into finance really. It is a gift if they can manage and operate financially as early as possible. 

Soounds like you have some hot weather coming up Lynne.......enjoy that pool time!!! 






Charade67 said:


> Today ended up being very weird. I finally got the printer to work after shutting down both the printer and computer twice. Then I got a call from an insurance company about a claim check we sent back. We have no record that the member was seen on that particular day. She was not in the calendar, the transaction was not in the ledger, and the therapist has no notes for her that day. Somehow, I have no idea how, a paper claim was generated, the therapist signed it, and we sent it to the insurance company. I still have no idea what happened. Later in the day one of the other therapists received an 85 page fax (yes, fax) from a client's physical therapy office. She is trying to help him with a disability claim. She asked for some information and then sent her his entire record.
> 
> Dh was supposed to have an eye exam today. It was rescheduled from last week. When he went for his appointment last week he was turned away because his temperature was too high. He had just had 2 vaccinations the day before which caused the temperature increase. When he showed up for his appointment today the office had lost power.  Just a weird day all around.
> 
> Great ideas. I think a Captain America shield would look great. Either that or a Bat-signal.
> 
> Happy birthday to her!
> 
> They look great. I can see why you keep them out all year.
> 
> That's a bummer, but I guess I am not surprised.
> 
> From what I have heard they could have opened when we went to phase 3, but only allowed to have 1000 guests per day. They decided that it wasn't worth it to open for such a small crowd.
> 
> Dh wants me to go for a walk with him. Ugh, time to fight off the gnats.



No, I don`t think anyone is surprised Charade. 

Does sound a weird day and a half!! We all get days like that sometimes. Hope he gets his eye check up Hope you enjoyed your walk.......I love an evening walk where we live, haven`t done it in a while.......






Pumpkin1172 said:


> making an evening stop in!
> 
> 
> Those little jobs always take a little longer than we planned.  It is a good feeling when they are done.  I hope it turned out how you like.
> 
> I hope you got your walk in.  Our weather here has been unseasonably cool and windy.  Today was no different.  I just don't even want to go outside when the weather is like this.
> 
> This was my day too!!!  I had all my essential work done by 11:15.  I found a couple of things to stretch out...but the day sure dragged on.
> 
> Happy birthday to your grand daughter!!!  It sounds like it was a great party, even if you were missing some of your favourite people.  That cake looked delicious!!!!!
> 
> I hope you love your new machine.  When I first started quilting, I had a smaller Kenmore machine that just wasn't cutting it.  I was lucky enough to find on a local buy and sell page an Elna machine.  I paid 130.00 for it, and it works like a dream!!!!!  I love it!  It's not fancy by any means, but I have whipped up at least a dozen quilts now with it.  And I am starting to learn to do free motion quilting where I drop the feed dogs.  It will take some practice, but I'm sure that I will not have any trouble finding homes for the practice quilts.
> 
> Those are amazing!!!!  Love all of it!
> 
> I'm sorry about your trip   I can imagine your disappointment over cancelling.  But there will come a time when it's safer for us to travel again.  I'm hoping that 2021 we will be able to travel again.
> 
> Ugh.  That does not sound fun...at all.  I hope you start to feel better soon.
> 
> 
> It is amazing when they finally catch onto the money saving.  The older ds is banking most of his pay right now.  We are charging " rent " that he will get back when he decides if he wants to go to university/college or for when he moves out and wants to buy a house.  For now, working towards a trade seems to work for him for now.  And with the virus, quarantine and keeping his social circle very small, he has not spent much money.
> 
> That sounds amazing!!!!!  I would love to do something like that one day, but I'm too frugal to spend the money on what it would take.
> 
> Weird weather here lately.  I was hoping to hit the trails and do a little walking...but it's been cool and very windy.  My ears don't like cool wind at all.  I suffer from earaches for days if I'm out in the wind for too long.   Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> Not much new to report here.  Hopefully heading to the lake again for fishing.  If not, I'll be sitting at my sewing machine and starting a quilt for our niece, as her graduation gift.  Our local quilting shop finally opened again.  So I'll go check out what I can find there.  I could have ordered material online...but I prefer to support this local shop.  They are so great and even if you find a line you like, they will order it in for you.
> 
> Well, I think i'm going to curl up with the remote and try to finish my book tonight.
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!!!!




Love a good book too!!! Last book our group book read before we had to stop meeting up was The Light Between Oceans by M L Stedman. I loved it and it was one of the most well recieved books we had enjoyed in a while. Usually one of our books gets mixed reviews, always, but everyone loved it. Even the grumpy (ish) one who never enjoys a book unless she has chosen it.....lol......she`s lovely really. 

Pumpkin I wear a hat as soon as it starts to get cold here.....I sympathise as yes, ears do suffer if I don`t. 

lol....yes, Kyle is thrilled with how much petrol money he isn`t spending these past months.......

We are looking at 2021 too, realistically. It`s one of those things, no point in grumbling over as we can`t change it......my mum is famous for her sayings she always taught us when we were all young and one of the earliest I remember is the Grant me the Serenity verse......yep, it stuck, so maybe that`s why I`ve accepted change so easily......despite not always being happy about it......

Have a good one Pumpkin........




We went out early this morning to do some grocery shopping in a couple of places. I needed some boring household stuff, so our main grocery store now doesn`t have a line to get in, so we went in there and stocked up on cleaning products and dropped off some groceries for the food bank cart that is at the door. We have a lot of groceries we picked up early on "just in case" and some gluten free pasta for some reason......maybe that all we could get back then when pasta was scarce. Then on to our nearest farm store for a few bits and pieces for the weekend. We`re having their lamb shanks on Sunday.....so bought a load of herbs and veg to go in the slow cooker with the lamb.....red wine well, we have plenty of that to choose from.

Sun is shining so we`ll grill out today.......it`s warm.....not macraven area warm  but for us, we`ll be happy with what we get.......long as we can sit out, we`ll be happy. Us Brits are very easy pleased with weather....... May even need sun screen today.

Spicy pork kebabs with salad and potato salad for lunch.....dinner will just be a mix of meats.....cous cous and the usual accompaniments.....




































Happy Thursday......
​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning, Schumi.  Sounds like a perfect morning was had doing some shopping.  While I saw the sunrise, you can tell, the clouds are starting to make seeing sunshine harder and harder.  But, rain should hold off until tomorrow.  Humidity is higher this morning, and with all the clouds, a less warmer day.  Mid 80’s.  I’d say that is just perfect, but with sunglasses not needed as much, eh.  

DisneyLife, quite the party guy. I do decorate, and yes, the two holidays I have the most stuff for are Halloween and Christmas. Heck, the stores now have a Halloween section, with decor and costumes already. Time to stock up. LoL

And of course Schumi has a purple themed tree. Very pretty.

Tea, on this Thirsty Thursday. Drink up, it is good for you. That’s right, choice of drink, be thirsty. 

So,


And have that totally happy Thursday, with a drink in your hand. Yeah,


----------



## schumigirl

Weather sounds lovely Lynne. Mid 80`s is one of our favourite temps. 

We don`t decorate for Halloween. It`s not anywhere close as big a holiday as it is in America....I have two spooky candle holders......that`s our Halloween decor for that time of year inside.......and a carved pumpkin outside on the porch.....

We do have one woman in our village that has the loads of decoarative headstones in her garden and ghosts and monsters strewn around, she does a fabulous job and folks come from other places to look and see what she has done. Her lighting is very clever too......

Enjoy that tea!!! 



Tom is starting to get the grill warmed up......bit early for me, but will start making accompaniments.....

It is beautiful outside....blue skies and no cloud!!!


----------



## keishashadow

PayPal woke me at 3:45 am with a text that ‘somebody’ had sent me money. Nice to be repaid but geeez wait till business hours at least. Have been up ever since. Laundry done at least  





Charade67 said:


> He had just had 2 vaccinations the day before which caused the temperature increase. When he showed up for his appointment today the office had lost power. Just a weird day all around.


I guess better safe than sorry, needs of the many Star Trek thing to reschedule, but a pain to exactly what I heard.
Going to guess they scrapped the season  did read Collins all Williamsburg modified open
[



Pumpkin1172 said:


> We are charging " rent " that he will get back when he decides if he wants to go to university/college or for when he moves out and wants to buy a house. For now, working towards a trade seems to work for him for now. And with the virus, quarantine and keeping his social circle very small, he has not spent much money.


My parents had me bank half of all my earnings under their roof = down payment on first house.  Did the same with my kids   All but one complied, to his dads house he went. He still mentions he made the wrong call there. Live & learn 


schumigirl said:


> do confuse folks when I say purple tree.......the actual tree is green as I hate any other colour of tree......it`s just purple themed. I have no clue how many purple ornaments are on it.......a lot!!!!


Purple tree, purple tree  hey, gotta work in a prince reference when I can

my parents had a silver, then a white one. My DiL has a black one that initially sounded horrid but looks surprisingly chic


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Good Morning, Schumi.  Sounds like a perfect morning was had doing some shopping.  While I saw the sunrise, you can tell, the clouds are starting to make seeing sunshine harder and harder.  But, rain should hold off until tomorrow.  Humidity is higher this morning, and with all the clouds, a less warmer day.  Mid 80’s.  I’d say that is just perfect, but with sunglasses not needed as much, eh.
> 
> DisneyLife, quite the party guy. I do decorate, and yes, the two holidays I have the most stuff for are Halloween and Christmas. Heck, the stores now have a Halloween section, with decor and costumes already. Time to stock up. LoL
> 
> And of course Schumi has a purple themed tree. Very pretty.
> 
> Tea, on this Thirsty Thursday. Drink up, it is good for you. That’s right, choice of drink, be thirsty.
> 
> So,
> View attachment 510779
> 
> And have that totally happy Thursday, with a drink in your hand. Yeah,
> 
> View attachment 510778



Haha, I give all the credit to my wife as she does do nearly all of it.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@schumigirl so sorry about your trip. When is your next one due?  Causing further anxiety for my lovely daughter in law who kept her job in the Virgin Atlantic redundancies but further delays could mean more redundancies - she is furloughed until October.  We were planning October 2021with family but holding fire now.  Difficult for Jacob as it was pencilled in after our last trip. I’m thinking Easter 2022 but who knows.  Think it might be Europe next year with them though son and daughter in law asking if we fancy Barbados in November.  We’ll see.

@keishashadow sounds like your home sales can be lengthy too. Delays here are often with searches and land registry documentation. Yes mortgages too. I’m not in any rush - I love to go to the house - put my parents favourite music on - and potter about. Every time I go I bring something else away. Yesterday was cutlery. My mum came from Yorkshire and had family in Sheffield where good cutlery was made. I’ve got a full boxed set already but brought fish knives and forks, cheese knife and 6 little knives and serving pieces.

Louie went off into the vets (with our favourite Jon) without hesitation thinking he was heading for fun! Came out sometime later looking like “what the heck”!

I’ve prepped Cottage Pie for tonight then I’ve got rest of the afternoon to get on with my sewing.
Still grey and cool here - getting monotonous now.


----------



## mckennarose

Good morning all,
Cloudy and cooler here today.  I'm on my second cup of coffee and trying to gear up for the day.  Need my caffeine!



Lynne G said:


> My dad always stopped at a roadside stand in NJ on our way down the shore. He enjoyed fresh picked Jersey tomatoes.


Jersey tomatoes are really good, I can see why he stopped.  What is it about Jersey?


Realfoodfans said:


> More lamb for us for dinner tonight - slow cooked and curried - just pulled it all of the bone so an easy meal


Sounds delicious!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Love that movie!!!!! Our kids have grown up watching a few of those cult culture 80's movies, Ferris Bueller, The Breakfast Club, Ridgemont High, Sixteen Candles and a few others. I have to giggle, as our oldest son looks like Anthony Micheal Hall as a teenager.


The actor who played Jake Ryan, Molly Ringwald's love interest in 16 candles, supposedly lives in PA and makes furniture.  I have always been tempted to find his store just to see what he looks like now.  LOL!   Can you imagine how many women who actually did that?  I can't be the only one who thought of it......


Charade67 said:


> Thanks to Schoolhouse Rock I can still sing the preamble to our constitution.


And now that's in my head for the day.....  


Robo56 said:


> Had a small birthday party for granddaughter yesterday evening. Smaller get together then usual to protect all those that are vulnerable in the family.


Happy birthday to your granddaughter!


Robo56 said:


> She wanted pineapple upside down cake for her cake.


That looks soooooo good!


Lynne G said:


> Great decor McK. Thanks for the pictures.


Thanks!


Robo56 said:


> Great job on your potion bottles and Halloween display. Thank you for sharing the pictures. Worthy of a display in Borgin and Burke’s.


Thanks!  That's the vibe I like for Halloween; Borgin and Burkes.  I made this book recently, to add to my display.  I have more ideas but haven’t gotten to them yet.




schumigirl said:


> mrose.....they are so cool!!! Yes, I wouldn`t put them away either.......


Thanks.  I keep other things out year round too, like a Nativity set my mom bought me.


schumigirl said:


> Anyone who reads my trip report will know that way back last week we decided to cancel our September trip


Aww, I'm sorry!


keishashadow said:


> Started off badly with an RX i’ve Taken multiple times causing a reaction, quickly resolved though.


Oh no!  I hope you're doing better now.


keishashadow said:


> Wow, that’s a lot


LOL, yes it is.  No one else in my family goes all out like that and they think I'm crazy.


keishashadow said:


> Also heard that Phillie cancelled all public events until 2021 something or other eek





Lynne G said:


> Yeah Keisha, no Thanksgiving parade or Mummers parade either. No in person watching sports teams either, until end of February 2021. All the local colleges and Universities have cancelled all Fall term sports.


Did you see the list of new restrictions?  25% capacity in restaurants, no indoor gatherings of more than 25 people, no outdoor gatherings for more than 250.  Yikes!  Our county had 11 new cases yesterday but definitely not the numbers we had in April.
@keishashadow , the Pens play on August 1!  I don't know what time yet and I haven't even looked on the NHL network yet for updates.  Flyers play August 2 against the Bruins, who I also like.  DD's boyfriend is a Flyers fan so I'm sure he'll be here and we'll trash talk each other.  Are your boys going to watch?


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> You and my wife would have a blast with Halloween decor!!!
> 
> Very cool and creative.


Thank you, and yes I think we would get along well!


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> My wife is a Michaels regular.......we have one very close to us


LOL!  I am also a Michael's regular!


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I let her use about 3500 square feet of warehouse space to create a Grinchmas Wonderland and it was really cool!!!
> 
> We actually had both company and family parties there, it was awesome, I’ll admit I was a little annoyed with the money spent and stuff all over but when it was done.....WOW!


That sounds amazing!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I hope you love your new machine. When I first started quilting, I had a smaller Kenmore machine that just wasn't cutting it.


I need to get a new machine at some point.  My machine and I argue pretty frequently, as it's older.  I haven't pulled it out in weeks.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Those are amazing!!!! Love all of it!


Thank you!


schumigirl said:


> I do confuse folks when I say purple tree.......the actual tree is green as I hate any other colour of tree......it`s just purple themed. I have no clue how many purple ornaments are on it.......a lot!!!!


Very pretty purple tree!
I have a lot of different colored ornaments from my aunt after she passed away.  She decorated her tree a different color each year based on whatever family events were happening.  When her grandsons were born, the tree was all blue, when a girl was born it was all pink.  For her 40th wedding anniversary she did ruby (the color/gift for that year) and her 50th was gold.  I did one of my trees silver for our 25th, but mostly I don't follow a yearly theme.


Lynne G said:


> Heck, the stores now have a Halloween section, with decor and costumes already. Time to stock up. LoL


In our Michael's they have some Christmas wreath picks out!  I just about fell over when I saw that!  I think they are leftovers from last year.


keishashadow said:


> My DiL has a black one that initially sounded horrid but looks surprisingly chic


LOL!  I have a black tree and LOVE it.  One of my DD's also has a black tree.  This is my black one with mixed metallic ornaments.


**Edit: the pics from my phone come out really dark... sorry about that!


----------



## Charade67

Sneaking in while at work. No time to do a real post, but I just wanted to share these.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, Keisha.  I get a noise from my phone after I get sound asleep, sometimes.  I always figure if it was important, it would continue being noisy.  Then I go back to sleep.  Yeah, every time was a news alert.  As if I cared about what they had to push.  Hah, you were up earlier than me.  4:30, was my wake up time, thank you. 

McK, yeah, was all over the news, and talk about being yellow again. But now City saying they are working with the Eagles, as maybe they will allow some fans. For season Passholders, wonder if they will have a lottery or other to watch in person. Ugh on further restrictions. Though I have yet to eat inside a restaurant nor go to a bar. I’ll be annoyed if salons close, as hair refreshing is middle of August. And my eye doctor is still MIA.

Well, now bright out, so those clouds are not quite doing their blocking job.

As, good thing I took Friday off.  Wet one, it will be.  And sweltering weekend is in store, says the weather guy.  Ah, summer is here.


----------



## Realfoodfans

You guys are a bad influence bringing up Christmas!  Just been online and bought a new box of Disney themed decorations - seeing as there will be no new ones via my son and DIL who had two trips due and cancelled.  Will have to hide that parcel for a while.  Unfortunately Disney shop UK sell Paris products which we don’t want.
Jacob loves superheroes and I’m thinking his bedroom tree could go from blue to heroes if I get organised!


----------



## Charade67

Very quiet and slow day at work today. I ended up having to find things to do. 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I let her use about 3500 square feet of warehouse space to create a Grinchmas Wonderland and it was really cool!!!


Sounds awesome. I would have loved to have seen that.




schumigirl said:


> Yep, the purple tree is strangely the one we have filled up with not only purple, silver and white, we put all or most of the Universal ornaments purchased over the years on it too. This is the tree that sits in our sitting room so we see it the most I guess. Not the biggest of our trees, but I think it`s our favourite......
> 
> It doesn`t glow purple till night time and the white lights just reflect on the purple ornaments......looks lovely.
> 
> I do confuse folks when I say purple tree.......the actual tree is green as I hate any other colour of tree......it`s just purple themed. I have no clue how many purple ornaments are on it.......a lot!!!!


The purple tree is gorgeous. B would really love it. Purple is her favorite color.



keishashadow said:


> PayPal woke me at 3:45 am with a text that ‘somebody’ had sent me money. Nice to be repaid but geeez wait till business hours at least. Have been up ever since. Laundry done at least


Ugh, I hate that. Hope the amount of money was worth getting woken up for. 



mckennarose said:


> And now that's in my head for the day.....


You're welcome. 



mckennarose said:


> but mostly I don't follow a yearly theme.


I have never done a themed tree before. This year's superhero tree will be my first. My brother does an all dog tree. 



Realfoodfans said:


> You guys are a bad influence bringing up Christmas! Just been online and bought a new box of Disney themed decorations -


 Always a good time to buy Disney decorations. I could probably do a Disney themed tree.


I have 3 main ways I add to our ornament collection.
1. Hallmark Keepsake ornaments. 
2. I buy at least one ornament from places we travel to. 
3. This idea has actually been retired. For the first 18 years of B's life I purchased 2 identical ornaments. One went on our tree and the other was boxed up for her. These will start her collection when she moves out on her own. I tried to theme them with something that she had been interested in during that year. When she was 3 she loved Elmo, so she got an Elmo ornament, In 6th grade she started playing the clarinet, so she got a clarinet ornament. You get the idea. 

Well, since 2020 doesn't seem to want us to travel, we are going to see what 2021 offers. I just booked a Disney trip for March. We have already started picking out magic bands.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> @schumigirl so sorry about your trip. When is your next one due?  Causing further anxiety for my lovely daughter in law who kept her job in the Virgin Atlantic redundancies but further delays could mean more redundancies - she is furloughed until October.  We were planning October 2021with family but holding fire now.  Difficult for Jacob as it was pencilled in after our last trip. I’m thinking Easter 2022 but who knows.  Think it might be Europe next year with them though son and daughter in law asking if we fancy Barbados in November.  We’ll see.
> 
> @keishashadow sounds like your home sales can be lengthy too. Delays here are often with searches and land registry documentation. Yes mortgages too. I’m not in any rush - I love to go to the house - put my parents favourite music on - and potter about. Every time I go I bring something else away. Yesterday was cutlery. My mum came from Yorkshire and had family in Sheffield where good cutlery was made. I’ve got a full boxed set already but brought fish knives and forks, cheese knife and 6 little knives and serving pieces.
> 
> Louie went off into the vets (with our favourite Jon) without hesitation thinking he was heading for fun! Came out sometime later looking like “what the heck”!
> 
> I’ve prepped Cottage Pie for tonight then I’ve got rest of the afternoon to get on with my sewing.
> Still grey and cool here - getting monotonous now.




Nov/Dec is our next booked trip with VA.....but, not holding out hope for that one either. Then next year we have our 3 weeks in May and our month in September, then our usual Christmas trip.....so we have a few trips planned.....fingers crossed!!!

I hope your DiL keeps her job. Not an easy time for airlines at all right now. 

We really only want to travel to the USA now. Beach holidays don`t really interest us and if we fly we want it to be to the USA. We outgrew most of Europe years ago, and apart from the odd place like Switzerland, no plans to go back. I think we may discover more in the UK this year......lol....planning either the Cotswolds or Scotland for a week in September now.

Sorry your weather sucks.....have to admit ours has been gorgeous today, and supposed to be the same for a few days at least. Hope it picks up for you.....






Charade67 said:


> Very quiet and slow day at work today. I ended up having to find things to do.
> 
> Sounds awesome. I would have loved to have seen that.
> 
> 
> The purple tree is gorgeous. B would really love it. Purple is her favorite color.
> 
> Ugh, I hate that. Hope the amount of money was worth getting woken up for.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> I have never done a themed tree before. This year's superhero tree will be my first. My brother does an all dog tree.
> 
> Always a good time to buy Disney decorations. I could probably do a Disney themed tree.
> 
> 
> I have 3 main ways I add to our ornament collection.
> 1. Hallmark Keepsake ornaments.
> 2. I buy at least one ornament from places we travel to.
> 3. This idea has actually been retired. For the first 18 years of B's life I purchased 2 identical ornaments. One went on our tree and the other was boxed up for her. These will start her collection when she moves out on her own. I tried to theme them with something that she had been interested in during that year. When she was 3 she loved Elmo, so she got an Elmo ornament, In 6th grade she started playing the clarinet, so she got a clarinet ornament. You get the idea.
> 
> Well, since 2020 doesn't seem to want us to travel, we are going to see what 2021 offers. I just booked a Disney trip for March. We have already started picking out magic bands.



I adore purple......there are glimpses of various shades of purple all around my home......

Tree with a superhero theme sounds fun to do



@keishashadow ............

















​I am going to order DVD`s of Duck Soup and Night at the Opera over the weekend......may end up getting a box set.......I will try........Tom thanks you!!!!!! 




Been a glorious day today......weather was warm, although it did get cloudy around 6ish when we were grilling dinner outside.....was lush though!!! 

Came in and been watching The Blacklist again.......having a small pink gin and lemonade.......


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Monykalyn

Longest week so far-maybe it is always that way first full week back from vacation? Currently have a chicken sitting on my knee as Alysa brought her "baby" in and then went to her sisters room.  Poor chicken needed someone to sit on-she tried to go sit next to dog on his bed but he has a new chew toy and promptly picked up his toy and left.  Dog is going back with Alysa for a few days as we have a retirement party for Stepmonster in law in St louis this weekend-oh yay.  And regular sitter can't come this weekend.  



Charade67 said:


> 85 page fax (yes, fax)


 WOW lol. I signed up for an encrypted secure email so I could send/receive HIPPA information.  Stays encrypted on server unlike gmail or other services that are easily hacked. 


mckennarose said:


> The actor who played Jake Ryan, Molly Ringwald's love interest in 16 candles, supposedly lives in PA and makes furniture. I have always been tempted to find his store just to see what he looks like now. LOL! Can you imagine how many women who actually did that? I can't be the only one who thought of it......


I may have been one of those 'creepers' LOL! Love those '80's movies. 

Used to go all out for Christmas decorations-even did animated windows like Macy's - but the past couple years just haven't felt like it-kids didn't care as they got older and I am so tired of the commercialism (demands for "lists" from from inlaws-when I've repeatedly said the kids would all rather have "experiences" like a week alone with them etc). We are all in a place where we can just buy what we need when we need it. My one sis-in-law does 'themes'-one year it was good socks; I had never heard of smartwool socks before but it was one of the best things ever! so much that we begged her to do it again lol.  I barely get one tree done now (vs tree in each bedroom, one in each living area, elaborate outside decorations etc). 

We have Florida trips planned to move the kiddo in/out for school. Will keep September trip for now-if severe restrictions on HHN will likely cancel.  Probably cancelling Disney AP as just really have no desire to go and be reminded of the hell outside the gates. 
Hard to plan anything right now!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, hope you keep September anyway, MonyK.  Would be happy to say hello in person so we could chat more.  Yeah, that back to reality stinks.  Last year, we finally stopped doing Christmas Pollyanna among the family.  Same thing, it’s not like we can’t buy what we want.  My kids don’t want or need clothes, so they ask for gift cards or money.  I think that’s easier anyway, as they always use a gift card or money for what they decide later what they want, and they don’t want to make a list for.  Adult kids now, and I have been giving them money and gift cards and experiences for years now.  Same with birthdays.  And many a year, our family Christmas gift to each other was a trip with Christmas away from home.  I feel for ya, but I get the opposite, my MIL does nothing.

Yay, while I will still be awake early, I will not move fast tomorrow morning.


----------



## keishashadow

Who knew Loews would have an entire aisle of sinks to sift thru?  Seriously, saw very little difference between them. Picked a deep double stainless steel one of reasonable thickness. Some felt as tho made of tin foil they were so thin but cost double.


Lynne G said:


> And how much it costs to live down there has given her an aha, now says money better in the bank than spent on 10 months rent. Home is cheap. We don’t charge her rent. At least while a college kid. She figured if she saved over the next 3 years, what she would have spent on rent, she could even have more than enough for a downpayment on a house. Hey, I finally think I have a smart kid. LoL


A shame this crop of college kid will be missing out on the socialization aspect. Hopefully, 2021-2022 will be better for them 


Realfoodfans said:


> love to go to the house - put my parents favourite music on - and potter about. Every time I go I bring something else away. Yesterday was cutlery. My mum came from Yorkshire and had family in Sheffield where good cutlery was made. I’ve got a full boxed set already but brought fish knives and forks, cheese knife and 6 little knives and serving pieces.
> 
> Louie went off into the vets (with our favourite Jon) without hesitation thinking he was heading for fun! Came out sometime later looking like “what the heck”!


Haha let’s hope he has a short memory 

speaking of memories, it’s nice to hear so many nice ones are being triggered for you


mckennarose said:


> Thanks. I keep other things out year round too, like a Nativity set my mom bought me.


I keep a few things out but keep the more intricate knock knacky dust catchers in Lighted curio cabinets 


mckennarose said:


> Did you see the list of new restrictions? 25% capacity in restaurants, no indoor gatherings of more than 25 people, no outdoor gatherings for more than 250. Yikes! Our county had 11 new cases yesterday but definitely not the numbers we had in April.
> @keishashadow , the Pens play on August 1! I don't know what time yet and I haven't even looked on the NHL network yet for updates. Flyers play August 2 against the Bruins, who I also like. DD's boyfriend is a Flyers fan so I'm sure he'll be here and we'll trash talk each other. Are your boys going to watch?


It varies by counties in PA. No indoor dining at all in mine now

9 pens players still in secondary quarantine. 72 NFL players positive. I’m ready to pull the covers over my head


mckennarose said:


> Edit: the pics from my phone come out really dark... sorry about that!


Looks very nice. DIL pulls off an all disney tree on it somehow 



Lynne G said:


> As if I cared about what they had to push. Hah, you were up earlier than me. 4:30, was my wake up time, thank you.


I’m nervous when I get a text at night as to family/health issues. Etc. the type that once I’m up, that’s it no matter how hard I try   Will sleep when I’m dead lol 


Lynne G said:


> But now City saying they are working with the Eagles, as maybe they will allow some fans. For season Passholders, wonder if they will have a lottery or other to watch in person. Ugh on further restrictions.


Here Steelers asking season tix holders to let them know know if opting out, sounds like a potential lottery brewing 


Charade67 said:


> Ugh, I hate that. Hope the amount of money was worth getting woken up for.


Drop in the bucket on that debt but I always appreciate good intentions. lend money but don’t  expect to get it back mentality the only way to roll with family


Charade67 said:


> Well, since 2020 doesn't seem to want us to travel, we are going to see what 2021 offers. I just booked a Disney trip for March. We have already started picking out magic bands.


Yea!  How is ur DH doing with the hospitalization & recent fever.
My understanding is they may be phasing out MB by end of next year. Naturally, as I have tons, favor my haunted mansion ones


schumigirl said:


> Nov/Dec is our next booked trip with VA.....but, not holding out hope for that one either. Then next year we have our 3 weeks in May and our month in September, then our usual Christmas trip.....so we have a few trips planned.....fingers crossed!!!


Everything crossed!!  Hope u squeak in December’s but not sure if a non US resident I’d feel comfortable visiting here why there is basically no Consistent federal coordination.  
Stayed tuned tho, it’s an election year lol


schumigirl said:


> am going to order DVD`s of Duck Soup and Night at the Opera over the weekend......may end up getting a box set.......I will try........Tom thanks you!!!!!!


Hahaha pour a glass of wine and settle in, love the delicious play on words woven with the slapstick, 





Monykalyn said:


> Probably cancelling Disney AP as just really have no desire to go and be reminded of the hell outside the gates.
> Hard to plan anything right now!


I’m a bit confused on the actual day u have to commit, think it’s 8/11?  

Didn’t get the link for GDs aph, the only one I want to cancel at this point   Hate the thot of yet another hours, long wait on hold with them


----------



## Robo56

Good Thursday evening Sans family 









Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Wow!! LOVE the trees!!



Thank you.......I do like decorating for Halloween and Christmas.




Realfoodfans said:


> that cake looks good! I love making cakes.



Thank you, I like to make cakes too, but usually only make them when family over for a meal as there is just the two of us.




schumigirl said:


> Food was good. They don`t do a sharing appetiser anymore unless you are a couple, so Tom and I shared a seafood platter then on to steaks for our entree.....all were delicious. It was just nice being together again for a good chat in person and we did all have a lovely time........and a good few bottles of wine were enjoyed between us as we all got cabs down to the restaurant.



Sounds like you all had a nice meal and a lovely time with friends.




schumigirl said:


> Anyone who reads my trip report will know that way back last week we decided to cancel our September trip and contacted Virgin to change our reservation to an open ticket. We can rebook anytime up to Sept 2022. So, we plan to book when Sept 2021 flights are released. We kind of thought the flight ban would still be in place anyway..



I’am sorry to hear you had to cancel your trip. I know you both enjoy your trips to Florida. I’am glad to hear that Virgin is making things easy to rebook as needed.

I think before it is over we will all have to rethink our planned trips for HHN this year.




keishashadow said:


> I tend to buy my own BD, Xmas presents from the Mr. he gets a suprise when he opens the packing box , wraps it and adds something in the card and we call it a day. He is always so thankful, hates to shop.



My Mr. is not a shopper either.....he always tells me to buy what ever I want....Although last couple of Christmas’s he has surprised me with a gift I wasn’t expecting from hallmark store in town. He gets an A+ for effort.




Keishashadow said:


> Sounds like a perfect party! That cake belongs on cover of a magazine. I’d like to think my baked goods taste far better than they look lol



Thanks.......I bet your baked goods are yummy.....we have a lot of good cooks here on the Sans.

.





Lynne G said:


> She figured if she saved over the next 3 years, what she would have spent on rent, she could even have more than enough for a downpayment on a house. Hey, I finally think I have a smart kid. LoL



Sounds like a wise financial decision from a very smart kiddo.




Charade67 said:


> Happy birthday to her!



Thank you.




Charade67 said:


> Either that or a Bat-signal.



Yes, one that lights up,



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy birthday to your grand daughter!!! It sounds like it was a great party, even if you were missing some of your favourite people. That cake looked delicious!!!!!



Thank you, she enjoyed herself......cake was very good. She likes my pineapple upside down cake.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I hope you love your new machine.



I do love it. It is quiet and sews so smoothly.




schumigirl said:


> It doesn`t glow purple till night time and the white lights just reflect on the purple ornaments......looks lovely.



Beautiful trees. I saw your grinch ornament.




mckennarose said:


> I made this book recently, to add to my display. I have more ideas but haven’t gotten to them yet.



Cool book.




mckennarose said:


> LOL! I have a black tree and LOVE it. One of my DD's also has a black tree. This is my black one with mixed metallic ornaments.



Wow...pretty tree. Metallic bulbs are really set off on black tree.




Monykalyn said:


> we have a retirement party for Stepmonster in law in St louis this weekend-oh yay.



LOL......have never heard that expression before.




Monykalyn said:


> We have Florida trips planned to move the kiddo in/out for school. Will keep September trip for now-if severe restrictions on HHN will likely cancel. Probably cancelling Disney AP as just really have no desire to go and be reminded of the hell outside the gates.
> Hard to plan anything right now



I think we are all going to have to rethink things were trips are concerned to some extent in September/Oct.....I’am in hopes that Covid will settle down in Florida soon.


Well we had a storm come through last night. Lots of lightening and rain, it did cool things off a couple degrees.

We had lots of ☀ today and temps were in upper 80’s.

Went to see niece and great nephew this afternoon for a visit. He is so cute. He is such a happy sweet baby.

I picked up Chinese food for dinner from our favorite  Chinese restaurant and it was not good. First time that’s happened. Soup was ok, but everything else was not. Won’t go back again for awhile.

Hope everyone has settled in for a nice evening of good cocktails,  Movies, games, puzzles or what ever makes you happy.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, relaxing, and thanks Robo.  Sweet you got to visit the little one.  Yeah, I am hoping too, but I really am looking forward to a trip.  We did cancel our August one.  Sad, as we have been doing it several years now, as birthdays for little one and me.  But, hoping another month past that, will be better.  I am still thinking masks, and that is okay.  

Hey Keisha, yeah, with no park hopping, no parades or fireworks, it’s a nope to the Motherland for the foreseeable future.  Funny, I was thinking of getting an AP this year, but so glad I held off.  I will be just as happy with more days at the Dark Side.  And oddly, my app always said my pass was expired, when it was not.  Looked the other day, not only showing valid, but expiration was 3 months later, so it was like getting 6 months free, as when renewed in August, new expiration was end of December.  Now says March.  Hey, maybe an early birthday in the Spring.   Eh, have to see.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Longest week so far-maybe it is always that way first full week back from vacation? Currently have a chicken sitting on my knee as Alysa brought her "baby" in and then went to her sisters room.  Poor chicken needed someone to sit on-she tried to go sit next to dog on his bed but he has a new chew toy and promptly picked up his toy and left.  Dog is going back with Alysa for a few days as we have a retirement party for Stepmonster in law in St louis this weekend-oh yay.  And regular sitter can't come this weekend.
> 
> WOW lol. I signed up for an encrypted secure email so I could send/receive HIPPA information.  Stays encrypted on server unlike gmail or other services that are easily hacked.
> 
> I may have been one of those 'creepers' LOL! Love those '80's movies.
> 
> Used to go all out for Christmas decorations-even did animated windows like Macy's - but the past couple years just haven't felt like it-kids didn't care as they got older and I am so tired of the commercialism (demands for "lists" from from inlaws-when I've repeatedly said the kids would all rather have "experiences" like a week alone with them etc). We are all in a place where we can just buy what we need when we need it. My one sis-in-law does 'themes'-one year it was good socks; I had never heard of smartwool socks before but it was one of the best things ever! so much that we begged her to do it again lol.  I barely get one tree done now (vs tree in each bedroom, one in each living area, elaborate outside decorations etc).
> 
> We have Florida trips planned to move the kiddo in/out for school. Will keep September trip for now-if severe restrictions on HHN will likely cancel.  Probably cancelling Disney AP as just really have no desire to go and be reminded of the hell outside the gates.
> Hard to plan anything right now!




Yep, what do you get folks who don`t need anything......we still have presents.....as I`m a child and like to open things and see lots of boxes and parcels under the trees.......but, most folks don`t really need anything nowadays.....we all have everything. 

Have a lovely weekend with the celebration......and hope you don`t have to cancel anything!!! 





keishashadow said:


> Who knew Loews would have an entire aisle of sinks to sift thru?  Seriously, saw very little difference between them. Picked a deep double stainless steel one of reasonable thickness. Some felt as tho made of tin foil they were so thin but cost double.
> 
> A shame this crop of college kid will be missing out on the socialization aspect. Hopefully, 2021-2022 will be better for them
> 
> Haha let’s hope he has a short memory
> 
> speaking of memories, it’s nice to hear so many nice ones are being triggered for you
> 
> I keep a few things out but keep the more intricate knock knacky dust catchers in Lighted curio cabinets
> 
> It varies by counties in PA. No indoor dining at all in mine now
> 
> 9 pens players still in secondary quarantine. 72 NFL players positive. I’m ready to pull the covers over my head
> 
> Looks very nice. DIL pulls off an all disney tree on it somehow
> 
> 
> I’m nervous when I get a text at night as to family/health issues. Etc. the type that once I’m up, that’s it no matter how hard I try   Will sleep when I’m dead lol
> 
> Here Steelers asking season tix holders to let them know know if opting out, sounds like a potential lottery brewing
> 
> Drop in the bucket on that debt but I always appreciate good intentions. lend money but don’t  expect to get it back mentality the only way to roll with family
> 
> Yea!  How is ur DH doing with the hospitalization & recent fever.
> My understanding is they may be phasing out MB by end of next year. Naturally, as I have tons, favor my haunted mansion ones
> 
> Everything crossed!!  Hope u squeak in December’s but not sure if a non US resident I’d feel comfortable visiting here why there is basically no Consistent federal coordination.
> Stayed tuned tho, it’s an election year lol
> 
> Hahaha pour a glass of wine and settle in, love the delicious play on words woven with the slapstick,
> I’m a bit confused on the actual day u have to commit, think it’s 8/11?
> 
> Didn’t get the link for GDs aph, the only one I want to cancel at this point   Hate the thot of yet another hours, long wait on hold with them




Glad you got a new sink sorted....disaster averted!!! 

Managed to get 4 discs ordered......couldn`t get Night at the Opera....well, they wanted over $65 for that movie......so we didn`t bother.....but Duck Soup is in the four pack. Not coming till next week so I have that treat to look forward to......

Yes, it`s a pickle with the Dec trip......that`s one to wait and see for us......






Robo56 said:


> Good Thursday evening Sans family
> 
> View attachment 510962
> 
> View attachment 510963
> 
> View attachment 510964
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.......I do like decorating for Halloween and Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I like to make cakes too, but usually only make them when family over for a meal as there is just the two of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you all had a nice meal and a lovely time with friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’am sorry to hear you had to cancel your trip. I know you both enjoy your trips to Florida. I’am glad to hear that Virgin is making things easy to rebook as needed.
> 
> I think before it is over we will all have to rethink our planned trips for HHN this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mr. is not a shopper either.....he always tells me to buy what ever I want....Although last couple of Christmas’s he has surprised me with a gift I wasn’t expecting from hallmark store in town. He gets an A+ for effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.......I bet your baked goods are yummy.....we have a lot of good cooks here on the Sans.
> 
> .
> 
> Sounds like a wise financial decision from a very smart kiddo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, one that lights up,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, she enjoyed herself......cake was very good. She likes my pineapple upside down cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love it. It is quiet and sews so smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful trees. I saw your grinch ornament.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...pretty tree. Metallic bulbs are really set off on black tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL......have never heard that expression before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we are all going to have to rethink things were trips are concerned to some extent in September/Oct.....I’am in hopes that Covid will settle down in Florida soon.
> 
> 
> Well we had a storm come through last night. Lots of lightening and rain, it did cool things off a couple degrees.
> 
> We had lots of ☀ today and temps were in upper 80’s.
> 
> Went to see niece and great nephew this afternoon for a visit. He is so cute. He is such a happy sweet baby.
> 
> I picked up Chinese food for dinner from our favorite  Chinese restaurant and it was not good. First time that’s happened. Soup was ok, but everything else was not. Won’t go back again for awhile.
> 
> Hope everyone has settled in for a nice evening of good cocktails,  Movies, games, puzzles or what ever makes you happy.




Thanks Robo......really can`t fault VA, they are doing well considering the mess they were almost in. I`m glad for folks we know that work for VA they`ve been given a lifeline, much more improtant than worrying about flights for a vacation, although I know that`s important too. But, seeing the numbers still alarmingly high regardless of where in Florida it is, it`s not a place we want to be when we don`t have to. 

People have been very realistic in making us think about the consequences of falling ill in a place that may become overwhelmed again. So, it`s a bit of a relief in a way.......

But, sorry to hear you had a bad meal. When a favourite place lets us down it`s disappointing. Hopefully by the time you go back it`ll have improved to usual standard again......and always good to see a baby!!!! 



Another beautiful day here again......hot one too.....so it`s shorts and tees and mainly in the garden today. Gardener is here right now so once he`s gone we`ll head out to sit....although him and Tom have had a cup of tea in their man shed already this morning......I`m still waiting on the new batch of their wine......if you can call 12 bottles a batch!!! 

Grilling out today again........got a load of meat options and sides......I think we plan to graze all day out there.......

And we can now plan to go to Scotland, so as the hotel we go to doesn`t open till August, we`ll plan a trip up there then to see mum, family and friends......








































Have the best Friday ever!!!!!!!​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, already afternoon for Schumi.  Nice to hear you are having a nice day, and movies you ordered will come soon enough.  Hopefully you are having good deliveries, as in our news, our post office is saying may delay deliveries, money saving response.  I find that odd, as with the stay at home, I think many are ordering online even more.  And where I live, it’s not as much of a lifeline as it is for most of our rural places.  The cost of private deliveries are usually much higher if you are not in a convenient place, and not daily.  The mail is daily except for Sundays and holidays.  I guess if that happens, the things I do send or expect, need a buffer time.  Sad. 

Hope your holiday time trips is a go, but with our area putting more restrictions in place, it is really not getting better.  And while being as safe as you can, this virus makes you take extra care when deciding what risk is acceptable.  Why our routine has changed, and I don’t see it going back any time soon.  My county asked for all to telework, with that latest order, so I don’t see any of us going back to that work and school routine at least until next year.  Sad, too.  And yeah Keisha, part of that normal routine is being with others. I do miss it, and I am sure the kids do as well.  It was one of the reasons little one wanted to live at school.

So why yes, lazy day for me, and so appreciative of that.   And thankfully, don’t usually get that noise from my phone that Keisha does, as today’s early morning one was, Excessive Heat Warnings, expires in 5 days.  Yeah, feel like temps are over 100 degrees, and weather guy saying Monday will be 107 or so.  Sticky icky any one?  Ewww!  Sweaty watching the storms roll in.  Yep, my 5 day forecast.  And, calls for tea.  LoL 

So,


WOOT!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Lynne G said:


> Sticky icky any one?



This immediately made me think of Snoop Dogg!   



LOL yes heat advisory this weekend for us too. Heat indexes up to 104 - I'm thinking maybe I picked a bad weekend to have to paint some boards outside....

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

Haha, like it, Elsa.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning.  Only one thing on the agenda today and that's getting the oil changed in my car. I would like to go somewhere, but it is just too hot for me.



Monykalyn said:


> Currently have a chicken sitting on my knee as Alysa brought her "baby" in and then went to her sisters room. Poor chicken needed someone to sit on-she tried to go sit next to dog on his bed but he has a new chew toy and promptly picked up his toy and left.


 I never would have thought of a chicken as an animal who would demand attention. 



Monykalyn said:


> WOW lol. I signed up for an encrypted secure email so I could send/receive HIPPA information. Stays encrypted on server unlike gmail or other services that are easily hacked.


We need to do that, but my boss is so far behind the times when it comes to technology.



keishashadow said:


> A shame this crop of college kid will be missing out on the socialization aspect. Hopefully, 2021-2022 will be better for them


B's school is saying that it will be business as usual (with extra precautions) this fall. We will see if that works out or not. 



keishashadow said:


> Yea! How is ur DH doing with the hospitalization & recent fever.
> My understanding is they may be phasing out MB by end of next year. Naturally, as I have tons, favor my haunted mansion ones


He has been doing great. The fever was due to the vaccines he had gotten the day before his eye appointment.  Any idea what they might be replacing the magic bands with? We usually just take the free bands, but this time we are thinking about getting some of the themed ones. 



schumigirl said:


> we still have presents.....as I`m a child and like to open things and see lots of boxes and parcels under the trees.......


You and my husband would get along well. He is also one who wants boxes to open. The Christmas that I got my car I said that I didn't need anything else, But he insisted on getting me a few small things so I would have something to open on Christmas Day. 

Time to take the car in.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope your oil change goes fast, and they have an AC cool area for you to wait in, Charade. 

Off to do some errands, including a grocery stop for DH wanted food I don’t have.  Sigh.  AC in the car has been on for weeks.  Yay, will be rocking my sunglasses even if still looking not that bright out.  Hey, rain loosing chances should be later in the day.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Hope your oil change goes fast, and they have an AC cool area for you to wait in, Charade.


I dropped the car off and went home. My mechanic has a very small waiting area and is not allowing people to wait inside now.

I just finished putting the first coat of glue on my tiger puzzle.  I have never tried to save a puzzle before.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Friday morning Sans family 



Morning Lynne, Schumi, Charade and Elsaspiritanimal 





Lynne G said:


> but I really am looking forward to a trip



Me too. I really need this vacation too. Rock those shades in your air conditioned car.



schumigirl said:


> And we can now plan to go to Scotland, so as the hotel we go to doesn`t open till August, we`ll plan a trip up there then to see mum, family and friends......



Glad to hear you will be able to plan a nice getaway to visit your mum....that will be a nice celebration to look forward to. Enjoy your day in the garden.

Shout Out to Keisha, Mac and Tink 

It rained this morning. Everything is wet outside. So no yard things to do today.

Will just do some needed inside cleaning.

I made some meatballs this morning so need to get some homemade gravy/sauce made. I’am going to make a pan of lasagna.

In between house chores will make some more masks. I found some material for sons favorite football team.

Have a great Friday everyone.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@schumigirl very sad for VA staff made redundant.  Our daughter in law was in bits waiting to hear but thankfully kept hers - but now they are worried there may be further redundancies if things don’t improve.  She’s furloughed until October.

We had a good visit to National Trust Dunham Massey with the children.  First day of summer break.  Well organised and plenty of space in the parkland.  House not open obviously.

Take out fish and chips tonight.  Pre ordered just have to collect.

Cloudy and warm earlier.  Beautiful sunshine now.


----------



## Lynne G

Errands done, DH got his food, and ooh cookies were on sale, so vanilla ice cream sandwiches made with chocolate chip cookies.  Soft and just made by grocery this morning cookies.  Oh so perfect snack after lunch.  Chicken nuggets and air fried fries.  Easy meal that all eat.  

Hope all are doing well this afternoon.  Little one wants to go out, so maybeI will go too.


----------



## Lynne G

Ended up at the mall, in the morning, crowded in some parts, not many at other parts. We went to the two stores we wanted to go to, then outta there.

Since I had a coupon for Kohl’s went to that at dinner time.  Found very little, so thought we would get Chinese food from a restaurant in the little town we go through on the way home.  Well, all through the town, they were having a classic car show and had food and merchandise for sale all along the sidewalks. And, somewhat shockingly, we saw no one, in the masses of people on the sidewalks, wearing a mask.  You can bet, we used our mask to pick up the food.  And, we all agreed, while good, we will go back to the much closer to home Chinese restaurant, as we really like the way, and flavors, they cook much more.  

So, as it is close to dusk now,


Though in my cleaning kitchen closet out, found a bottle of merlot. Quite nice, as put in frig to get cold. Nice to relax with it tonight.

And yeah,
!


----------



## keishashadow

Ever really want to like to eat something?  For me it’s hummus, everyone else seems to love it.  Have tried home-made, in restaurants, even various varieties.    GD is gone for a week, maybe the dog will enjoy it as a topper on his food lol

Felt blessed to day to be able to sit under a shady tree/gazebo out of the blazing sun & heat during her swim camp today.  Was impressed they stayed to the 6 people in the pool maximum as they quoted.

Loving my sink, it’s extra deep double one  doesn’t  take much to float my boat these days.

[


Robo56 said:


> I think we are all going to have to rethink things were trips are concerned to some extent in September/Oct.....I’am in hopes that Covid will settle down in Florida soon.


Don’t think that miracle is going to happen but would sure be nice to see if we all get on the same page, maybe, just maybe; the tide will turn.

It’s been a real slog to keep modifying, then cancelling planned trips this year   I have to jump thru DVC hoops as to banking deadlines or risk loss of my points.  I hang in there till the last minute, then cancel & rebook a resort.  

Off all our usual trips, the fall one is especially special 



Robo56 said:


> I picked up Chinese food for dinner from our favorite Chinese restaurant and it was not good. First time that’s happened. Soup was ok, but everything else was not. Won’t go back again for awhile.


Here, the local places are multi-generational family owned/operated.  Same as most of the non-chain pizza shops. I have walked out before ordering when I see the youngsters Cooking.  Let’s just say they are unseasoned or don’t give a fig.


Lynne G said:


> We did cancel our August one. Sad, as we have been doing it several years now, as birthdays for little one and me. But, hoping another month past that, will be better. I am still thinking masks, and that is okay.
> 
> Hey Keisha, yeah, with no park hopping, no parades or fireworks, it’s a nope to the Motherland for the foreseeable future. Funny, I was thinking of getting an AP this year, but so glad I held off. I will be just as happy with more days at the Dark Side. And oddly, my app always said my pass was expired, when it was not. Looked the other day, not only showing valid, but expiration was 3 months later, so it was like getting 6 months free, as when renewed in August, new expiration was end of December. Now says March. Hey, maybe an early birthday in the Spring. Eh, have to see.


That’s the attitude to have!  What else can we all ‘collectively’ do but keep on planning the next trip(s)?


schumigirl said:


> Yep, what do you get folks who don`t need anything......we still have presents.....as I`m a child and like to open things and see lots of boxes and parcels under the trees.......but, most folks don`t really need anything nowadays.....we all have everything.


It’s the whole process for me too.  My family members expect specific annual presents.  DiL said she’s never seen grown men get so excited for new underwear & their ‘gold toe’ socks at every gift-giving occasion.  

They are fond of ‘good’ sheets, new pillows etc.  upgraded stuff they’d never purchase for themselves.  

Do toss in some ‘toys’ & collectibles tho 


schumigirl said:


> Glad you got a new sink sorted....disaster averted!!!
> 
> Managed to get 4 discs ordered......couldn`t get Night at the Opera....well, they wanted over $65 for that movie......so we didn`t bother.....but Duck Soup is in the four pack. Not coming till next week so I have that treat to look forward to......


Oh my goodness, that’s highway robbery. Do you do ‘region free’ discs?   There’s a UK site, can’t remember the name, has a cartoon shark logo???  Have found some remarkable deals around the holidays on boxed sets even factoring in the 


schumigirl said:


> Yes, it`s a pickle with the Dec trip......that`s one to wait and see for us......


Would be nice to see it work out for you!  Did i mention i made refrigerator pickles the other night. will know in a week if the new recipe is a keeper or not. Wanted to get away from using so much salt.


schumigirl said:


> Have the best Friday ever!!!!!!!


I’ll settle for one bettter than any going back to mid March . Soon!


Lynne G said:


> as in our news, our post office is saying may delay deliveries, money saving response. I find that odd, as with the stay at home, I think many are ordering online even more.


My take is the White House is feuding with amazon as to what they feel is subsidized delivery    It will most likely work itself out if the postal system doesn’t go bankrupt before the end of the year.


Lynne G said:


> And thankfully, don’t usually get that noise from my phone that Keisha does, as today’s early morning one was, Excessive Heat Warnings, expires in 5 days. Yeah, feel like temps are over 100 degrees, and weather guy saying Monday will be 107 or so. Sticky icky any one? Ewww! Sweaty watching the storms roll in. Yep, my 5 day forecast. And, calls for tea. LoL


As if you couldn’t figure it out it was hot? 


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> This immediately made me think of Snoop Dogg!


Any reference to Snoop catches my attention, love it!




Charade67 said:


> Any idea what they might be replacing the magic bands with? We usually just take the free bands, but this time we are thinking about getting some of the themed ones.


Moreso, FP system will be getting the boot. Not in use now during the restart. It never really performed up to expectations as I understand.  Going to guess they may go to a hybrid version with some sort of paid Max Pass system?

Speaking of DL,  Where’s Sue?  


Lynne G said:


> so vanilla ice cream sandwiches made with chocolate chip cookies. Soft and just made by grocery this morning cookies. Oh so perfect snack after lunch. Chicken nuggets and air fried fries. Easy meal that all eat.


That’s one dressert that just screams summer!  Haven’t thot of making it  (yet) so far this year, thanks for the reminder

Between having no water in kitchen, it being hot and not getting home until nearly 2:30 pm will plead my case as to what I offered as dinner to my DH.  Dairy Queen’s blizzard and hot pretzels that i picked up on way home.  Yes, we are still married and it was indeed very tasty grub   Of course now we are both foraging for yet another snack.


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds like a perfect summer dinner, Keisha.  Almost sounds like you were down the shore.  Haven’t had a soft pretzel in some time.  Yeah, phone sound this afternoon said another warning about the heat. Yeah, I think my house AC had been running for some time now, heard it go on awhile ago.  Hot out?  Well, yeah.   And no rain to see at all today.  Good thing I had my shades, as sun was out giving that hot feeling as was more sunny than the cloudy day they said we would have.  No matter, a wall to wall sunny day, giving us a humid 93 degree high, is our tomorrow, Saturday forecast.  

Woot! Fading fast, but happy, as no need to move fast after waking up tomorrow.

Will be leaving the night on.  Have a restful, peaceful sleep


----------



## Charade67

Everyone has gone to bed except for me. I am wide awake. The only productive thing I did today was to glue the puzzle that I am saving. 
B had a long day of theater rehearsals today. We were expecting her to be finished at 8:00 tonight, but she texted at 5:30 and said that they were done. We decided to have dinner at Cracker Barrel. They were really enforcing mask wearing tonight. There was a large party that came without masks, so the restaurant gave them disposables. I heard one woman say, "What are we supposed to do with these? I can't eat with a mask on." Had to really resist the urge to be snarky.



keishashadow said:


> Ever really want to like to eat something? For me it’s hummus, everyone else seems to love it.


For me it's guacamole. I like hummus, especially garlic hummus.



Lynne G said:


> And no rain to see at all today.


It came my way. We heard some loud claps of thunder this afternoon, so I was expecting a downpour. Instead we just got some brief showers. 

Almost 11:00. I guess I will see if there is anything worth watching on TV.


----------



## Monykalyn

Few prom pics with Paige and her best friend. Bittersweet because many of her friends aren't going like they normally would have. But one last good time with her best friend since 6th grade? yes please!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Monykalyn those dresses are beautiful!  Such a shame so many have missed out.  Grandson J moving from Junior to High School should have had a residential holiday, play and ceremony but nothing.  I think school could have handled it better but for J with additional needs it was actually more acceptable.  Low key, no fuss.

Postal services here are amazing.  I may be biased as my son works for Royal Mail.  He’s worked like Christmas since lockdown and says no easing yet of the quantity.  He think he had the virus in February - we didn’t know it’s name then here but first time he’s been off unwell in 15 years. His wife was getting really worried about him and thankfully insisted he return to the doctor.  A colleague at his office went off ill the same day.  Never returned - ended up in HDU for four weeks before he passed away.  They said pneumonia but was never tested for Covid. 
Amazon and DPD are our other main delivery services and all being great.

Grey and rain this morning but warm when I took Louie out first thing.  Everyone else still asleep.  Keep seeing pictures of Devon (where we had our second home) and weather is beautiful.  Look forward to returning when we can.

Happy Saturday everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne......yes, our postal service is pretty good here. Most of our deliveries don`t come from postal service though, seems to be all UPS or similar now. They seem to offer a cheaper service than Royal Mail I imagine from the amount we get parcels from them. Folks are sending less and less Christmas cards for example due the silly cost of stamps......

Yes, we stick to our favourite Chinese place too. Occasionally tried others, but haven`t found one reasonably local to beat our usual place. 



RFF......nice pictures! Always nice to get out and about......and good old fish and chips.....can`t go wrong with that!!!






Keisha.....You made your own pickles?? *CONGRATULATIONS*......you are now officially a Deli........

I hear you on getting excited over simple things!!! I bought new covers for some cushions in our bedroom 2 weeks ago.......yes, high level excitement indeed!!! Glad you`re happy with the sink!! Oh gosh yes, some Christmas traditions never change......Kyle still gets 3 particular things every year....he doesn`t need them, but.....it`s a tradition!!!! I mentioned changing it one year......I got the offended look......lol.....guess not!!! Yep, love the whole Christmas experience........

Did I tell you I got a txt weeks ago from one of my friends asking if our yearly Boxing Day party was going ahead.......lol......yeah, will get back to you on that one!!!! I now regret not doing it last year.

Hummus is another one of the devils dishes!!!! Tried to like it, but no, not for me. Tried deli bought stuff and friends home made......nope.

That does sound a lovely way to pass time as little one swims!!

Think we are region 2 discs. Ordered them from a site that doesn`t charge a fortune for discs, so didn`t work out expensive......can`t quite picture the site you refer to, but good you get some good deals from them. 




Monyk....beautiful pictures!!!! And nice she could spend some time with a good friend. The kids this year have lost a lot of experiences, so nice to see they had prom. Have a lovely weekend!!! 






Popped over to my one of our friends houses last night......one of our Godchildren turned 21, so we had a quick visit down there. 

First candle free birthday cake I`ve seen in real life. It was nice, but very different from the party they were planning. But, was lovely to see Frederick and the other kids, who are our Godchildren too. Didn`t stay long as they had a kind of rolling set of guests all evening to keep within the limits. 

Today it`s a little sunny, but cloud to roll in later. No sitting out today for us. 

Not sure of any plans for us, never usually do much on a Saturday even before Covid, so doubt we`ll wander far. 

Wondered where mac was for the bacon this morning.......lush!!!! 

Pizza take out tonight for us.......always look forward to that! 






































​


----------



## keishashadow

Up for a few hours doing chores before temps solar to high 90’s today bleech.  Will hover between that scorching temp & a ‘low’ of 85 for the next week.  Beats sleet & snow  but beating myself for not buying a house with central AC.  Who knew we’d ever have more than a few 90+ days a year in my neck of the woods?

Monyk - lovely pics!  Nice to see people safely keep on keeping on the best they can in these trying circumstances.



Charade67 said:


> There was a large party that came without masks, so the restaurant gave them disposables. I heard one woman say, "What are we supposed to do with these? I can't eat with a mask on." Had to really resist the urge to be snarky.


As in if they didn’t have them they wouldn’t have to use them ploy.

Spare me SMH. Meanwhile, they will surely factor in the cost of masks for that sort of dolts into their operating costs & pass them on to all customers


Charade67 said:


> For me it's guacamole. I like hummus, especially garlic hummus.


Yes, anything with avocado is beyond me. . Swear it tastes like air  perhaps the point to tone down the heat level of dishes.  IMO that’s why we have white rice lol


Realfoodfans said:


> Amazon and DPD are our other main delivery services and all being great.


DPD is that a private delivery service?


schumigirl said:


> Keisha.....You made your own pickles?? *CONGRATULATIONS*......you are now officially a Deli........


Haha oh it’s not uncommon here to put stuff up here.  I’m lazy about it if truth be told.  Misplaced most of my mason jars in last move decades ago (figured somebody dropped them and didn’t fess up lol).  Never got around to replacing them.  Only do small batches now, if at all.  Normally not difficult to find specialty items we enjoy, but it’s getting a bit more challenging.  May have to get back into it.


schumigirl said:


> Did I tell you I got a txt weeks ago from one of my friends asking if our yearly Boxing Day party was going ahead.......lol......yeah, will get back to you on that one!!!! I now regret not doing it last year.
> 
> Hummus is another one of the devils dishes!!!! Tried to like it, but no, not for me. Tried deli bought stuff and friends home made......nope.
> 
> That does sound a lovely way to pass time as little one swims!!
> 
> Think we are region 2 discs. Ordered them from a site that doesn`t charge a fortune for discs, so didn`t work out expensive......can`t quite picture the site you refer to, but good you get some good deals from them.



Have decided i’m Watching entirely too much Nickelodeon. Pretty sure the one pic features Patrick starfish’s hands/points lol?

Ha a little early to send out save the date cards for that even.

I’m thinking hummus may have some of those exotic spices that put me off?

I checked, had my sites mixed up duh.  Have ordered the Xmas deals from amazon UK via snail shipping. the ‘shark’ website is a US one, deep discount. Everyday prices are so so but they tend to have some sporadic great offers on the movie collections.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Love hummus - particularly red pepper hummus! Good job we are all different.  

Just discovered the little ones love chicken legs! I usually cook a tray of thighs and shred and freeze for Louie. Unavailable on the delivery this week replaced with legs. As soon as they were out of the oven they were tucking in. I always give them the breast off the roast chicken!
Roast ham, twice baked potatoes and salad tonight.

I’m going through a case of items from my parents second loft.  Mostly things of Mum’s that refer to her parents.  My grandfather was quite a character and they were very close.  Found an article published in a railway magazine that filled in some gaps for me about his First World War Service.  More history on his railway career (he drove The Flying Scotsman & once The Royal Train amongst others) and his political career.  Lots of newspaper articles on his premature death while giving a talk in Leeds and four war medals that I’m going to research.  Still lots to read.

Plan was for gardening today but damp and cool so keeping busy inside.

DH and DD glued to F1 qualifying.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I do pickles and pickled tomatoes too. Not that hard, and nice to enjoy later.  Yeah, I bought new mason jars, Keisha, as apparently, some were taken by little one to use for what?  So, they are not that expensive, thus told her to keep.  Oh I hear my home Ac starting.  While we don’t always see 90 degree days, our summers are that HHH (Hazy, Hot, and Humid) combo, so AC needed.  My siblings and I put AC in our parents house a few years after we all moved out.  When we went over in summer, we just could not leave mom in that too warm house.  She was sleeping in the coolest part of the house, which was not her bedroom.  Was a Christmas gift for her that year.  Growing up, that fan was not the coolest way.

And yes, we had that so bright sunrise, excellently sunny out. And ooh, yes very warm today. Already 80 out.

Sweet, Real knowing more about the family. When going through my mum’s stuff, was nice to see things and news articles saved from long ago.

And so, that weekend routine. Quiet house, remote and tea cup in hand, and the AC blowing cool air my way. Hope your Saturday is as lazy as mine will be. And yes, the wash is hanging outside, as two loads done. Hoping to get the dry clothes in, by noon.

Beautiful dresses and such cute kids, MonyK. Nice they could celebrate, as no formal prom in our area either. Sad for those kids, as little one got to experience her prom with a large group of them. Our pro sports are begging the City to allow fans to come. Um, it will not be us. I can understand the need for making money, but risks and being healthy are so important now. We are just not ready to be in crowds, eat inside a restaurant, or drink in a store, as we saw last night, many not wearing masks. Head-shake.

So, more importantly, drink up!  It’s going to be a hot one!


----------



## Charade67

Happy Saturday. Another lazy day for us. 



Monykalyn said:


> Few prom pics with Paige and her best friend.


 I love her dress. 



schumigirl said:


> Did I tell you I got a txt weeks ago from one of my friends asking if our yearly Boxing Day party was going ahead.......lol......yeah, will get back to you on that one!!!! I now regret not doing it last year.


 I hope you are able to have your party this year. DH is taking about doing some sort of drop in event. I have never been comfortable hosting parties.



keishashadow said:


> Up for a few hours doing chores before temps solar to high 90’s today bleech. Will hover between that scorching temp & a ‘low’ of 85 for the next week. Beats sleet & snow  but beating myself for not buying a house with central AC. Who knew we’d ever have more than a few 90+ days a year in my neck of the woods?


I can't imagine not having Central AC, but I have lived in the south almost all of my life. When I moved to Miami my father tried to convince me that I wouldn't have heat in my apartment.  Once in awhile it did get cold enough to turn the heater on.



Realfoodfans said:


> Just discovered the little ones love chicken legs! I usually cook a tray of thighs and shred and freeze for Louie. Unavailable on the delivery this week replaced with legs. As soon as they were out of the oven they were tucking in. I always give them the breast off the roast chicken!


Over here chicken legs are commonly associated with kid's meals, but even as a child I never cared for them. I always preferred the breast meat.  Now I'm craving some good fried chicken.

I purchased my first Christmas present last night. I bought these ears for B to wear when we go to DIsney. 


I'm also considering getting this shirt for myself.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Charade67 love the ears and the t-shirt!  Not as much in the UK that is Disney themed but saw some little girls things online last week.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> Over here chicken legs are commonly associated with kid's meals, but even as a child I never cared for them. I always preferred the breast meat. Now I'm craving some good fried chicken.


Ate mostly dark chicken meat growing up. My parents insisted it tasted better but pretty sure they were stretching the budget lol 

my home is older with hot water/gas fired heat. I just couldnt bear the idea of having ugly, protruding air returns/vent put in on the outside of my hard coat plaster walls. Didn’t want them to chance cracking same crown moldings either. It’s a trade off that only bites when it hits extreme heat

had to lol DH lasted a half hour in pool, said sun too blazing hot.  DS at a charity golf tournie yuck. I’m hopiMy hair salon has AC blasting tonight at 5 pm!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, thanks....yes, we love hosting that party every year, and several others throughout the year, we always have around 30-40 people so it would be over the allowed amount of people together if the rules still apply then. But, I understand not everyone feels as comfortable as the hostess.....drop in events are fun too!!!

Nice tees and love the ears for your daughter......she`ll be pleased with those.



Keisha.......Tom has always said the leg is far juicier than the breast. Growing up his grandma and mother always used to give the kids the darker meat as it wasn`t supposed to be as good.......they all loved it!!!! Back in the day when I`m sure they`d cook turkeys at christmas and chickens all year round into oblivion....I`m sure the white meat would be dry.

Even now he still opts for the legs and thighs.

Enjoy that salon time later......and wow too hot for the pool is indeed hot!!!! We had some rain this afternoon.....now as it nears 9pm.....sun is splitting the trees!!!

I wondered why I couldn`t place that site.....I like Amazon and their delivery time is swift usually. yes, DPD is a private delivery outfit.....there are a good few operating in the UK......all good, never had a complaint about any of them. 

Nothing very spicy in hummus......just bleurgh......pile of gloop!!! But, over the last few years I developed a taste for avocados....love guac but I also love eating avocados as they are.....on toast, with shrimp or parma ham.......but a few years back, I wouldn`t even have one in the house. My tastes definitely changed......





My hands and the whole house has the aroma of garlic and rosemary right now.

I`m marinading lamb shanks overnight in preparation of slow cooking from around 8am tomorrow morning......bottle of red wine and few other ingredients too like some cranberry sauce, chives and black pepper crushed. Smells delicious already. The meat will just fall off the bone when cooked and melt......lush. Hope it`s a bit cooler tomorrow as we have it with creamy mashed potatoes as it`s a bit of a winter warmer dish.....but we just felt like it......

Quiet night for us again.....watching some tv and chatting.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> Charade, thanks....yes, we love hosting that party every year, and several others throughout the year, we always have around 30-40 people so it would be over the allowed amount of people together if the rules still apply then. But, I understand not everyone feels as comfortable as the hostess.....drop in events are fun too!!!
> 
> Nice tees and love the ears for your daughter......she`ll be pleased with those.
> 
> 
> 
> Keisha.......Tom has always said the leg is far juicier than the breast. Growing up his grandma and mother always used to give the kids the darker meat as it wasn`t supposed to be as good.......they all loved it!!!! Back in the day when I`m sure they`d cook turkeys at christmas and chickens all year round into oblivion....I`m sure the white meat would be dry.
> 
> Even now he still opts for the legs and thighs.
> 
> Enjoy that salon time later......and wow too hot for the pool is indeed hot!!!! We had some rain this afternoon.....now as it nears 9pm.....sun is splitting the trees!!!
> 
> I wondered why I couldn`t place that site.....I like Amazon and their delivery time is swift usually. yes, DPD is a private delivery outfit.....there are a good few operating in the UK......all good, never had a complaint about any of them.
> 
> Nothing very spicy in hummus......just bleurgh......pile of gloop!!! But, over the last few years I developed a taste for avocados....love guac but I also love eating avocados as they are.....on toast, with shrimp or parma ham.......but a few years back, I wouldn`t even have one in the house. My tastes definitely changed......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hands and the whole house has the aroma of garlic and rosemary right now.
> 
> I`m marinading lamb shanks overnight in preparation of slow cooking from around 8am tomorrow morning......bottle of red wine and few other ingredients too like some cranberry sauce, chives and black pepper crushed. Smells delicious already. The meat will just fall off the bone when cooked and melt......lush. Hope it`s a bit cooler tomorrow as we have it with creamy mashed potatoes as it`s a bit of a winter warmer dish.....but we just felt like it......
> 
> Quiet night for us again.....watching some tv and chatting.



That lamb does sound delicious, I can almost smell it from here!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Charade67 said:


> Happy Saturday. Another lazy day for us.
> 
> I love her dress.
> 
> I hope you are able to have your party this year. DH is taking about doing some sort of drop in event. I have never been comfortable hosting parties.
> 
> I can't imagine not having Central AC, but I have lived in the south almost all of my life. When I moved to Miami my father tried to convince me that I wouldn't have heat in my apartment.  Once in awhile it did get cold enough to turn the heater on.
> 
> 
> Over here chicken legs are commonly associated with kid's meals, but even as a child I never cared for them. I always preferred the breast meat.  Now I'm craving some good fried chicken.
> 
> I purchased my first Christmas present last night. I bought these ears for B to wear when we go to DIsney.
> View attachment 511410
> 
> I'm also considering getting this shirt for myself.
> View attachment 511411



Those ears are really cool!

My wife has a fairly good sized collection of ears also, she does buy quite a bit from a shop called “we got ears” I believe, some pretty cool stuff she hasn’t got any in a few months now but I do have a pic of some she got from Disney a little while ago, I guess they were only so many available, I’m not sure.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@DisneyLifePapioNe my daughter would love those ears! Big Star Wars fan - me not so much - liked the first three.  Off to look at we got ears!


----------



## Charade67

I love the Star Wars ears!  I have never bought ears for myself (prefer my Disney baseball cap) but I bought these for B last year when we went to Disney with her high school band.


----------



## Lynne G

Eh, not a fan of hummus or lamb, I have to say.  Not dark meat chicken or turkey, either. Will never buy one of those turkey legs.  Yuck.  

Cute Disney stuff, Charade. I have friend made Christmas ears. And bought at Disney by little one, and I wear now, maleficent ones.

Ooh, all that talk of chicken, thinking making that for dinner. 

Wash dried fast, trash out, and our township had a shredding paper event, where you could drop off papers that needed to be shredded.  We looked through all our drawers in desks and front door cabinet, and ended up with a bag and box full of papers that needed to be shredded. Was a quick drive up, they take out of car for you, and off ya go.  Felt good to get all that not needed paper out of the house, and not have to shred it ourselves.  

Still oh so hot out.  And phone has been warning me all day, extreme heat tomorrow and Monday. Ah, the joys of Summer.  I am not complaining though, I love the heat.


----------



## keishashadow

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Those ears are really cool!
> 
> My wife has a fairly good sized collection of ears also, she does buy quite a bit from a shop called “we got ears” I believe, some pretty cool stuff she hasn’t got any in a few months now but I do have a pic of some she got from Disney a little while ago, I guess they were only so many available, I’m not sure.
> 
> View attachment 511496


Those are indeed collectible, as in put them safely away type. I don’t typically wear them any longer to the parks but still pick up a choice few in the themes I enjoy.

Carole hmm that does sound good. Even tho I don’t like lamb. Grilled steaks, corn on cob & made Spicey chili green beans out of garden for early dinner.

Tomorrow making adobo chicken, it needs a quicker marinade then cooks in it. An interesting Filipino dish I’m still searching for the perfect version   Tasted it first on a cruise years ago. Told it’s common comfort food there, was so good  not sure I’ll ever replicate it but keep trying

really hope this new stylist decides upon what salon she will be hopping to after my current one closes next month.  Full head & a good half foot cut in less than 2 hours woot! Usually more like 3 to 3-1/2.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

keishashadow said:


> Those are indeed collectible, as in put them safely away type. I don’t typically wear them any longer to the parks but still pick up a choice few in the themes I enjoy.
> 
> Carole hmm that does sound good. Even tho I don’t like lamb. Grilled steaks, corn on cob & made Spicey chili green beans out of garden for early dinner.
> 
> Tomorrow making adobo chicken, it needs a quicker marinade then cooks in it. An interesting Filipino dish I’m still searching for the perfect version   Tasted it first on a cruise years ago. Told it’s common comfort food there, was so good  not sure I’ll ever replicate it but keep trying
> 
> really hope this new stylist decides upon what salon she will be hopping to after my current one closes next month.  Full head & a good half foot cut in less than 2 hours woot! Usually more like 3 to 3-1/2.



My wife has said for a while she is interested in starting her own line of ears, she says she has so many ears that are really cool but so uncomfortable to wear for very long, she would make comfort a priority in her design.

Must be bad headbands I guess.....


----------



## Charade67

All this talk of ears reminded me that we did by B some ears on her very first DIsney trip. Unfortunately the picture isn't very good. You can't tell, but the ears light up and blink. 


Here is Chip turning her ears on.


Today I discovered that tie dye has become super popular. B has some white masks that she wanted to dye.  She wanted pink and purple dye. We first went to Michael's, but all they had was red, blue, brown, and black. Next we went to Hobby Lobby and found 1 pack of pink dye. They were sold out of everything else. I bought the pink dye and then went to Target. They only had black and brown dye left. I then had a "well, duh" moment and realized that I could have bought the blue and red dyes at Michael's and mixed them to make purple. Went back to Michael's, but now the blue dye was sold out.  Last stop was JoAnn Fabrics. They were almost completely sold out of dye, but did have some purple left. Yay!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Charade67 said:


> All this talk of ears reminded me that we did by B some ears on her very first DIsney trip. Unfortunately the picture isn't very good. You can't tell, but the ears light up and blink.
> View attachment 511542
> 
> Here is Chip turning her ears on.
> View attachment 511544
> 
> Today I discovered that tie dye has become super popular. B has some white masks that she wanted to dye.  She wanted pink and purple dye. We first went to Michael's, but all they had was red, blue, brown, and black. Next we went to Hobby Lobby and found 1 pack of pink dye. They were sold out of everything else. I bought the pink dye and then went to Target. They only had black and brown dye left. I then had a "well, duh" moment and realized that I could have bought the blue and red dyes at Michael's and mixed them to make purple. Went back to Michael's, but now the blue dye was sold out.  Last stop was JoAnn Fabrics. They were almost completely sold out of dye, but did have some purple left. Yay!!



Those ears are priceless!!!!!  

We still have our boys first sets of ears in our curios!


----------



## macraven

It was so hot today (98) that I only was outside to go to our mailbox.

Been inside entire day

present temp is now 85

I saw Chicago is worse at 102 today
Glad I don’t live there anymore as that is wayyy hot


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> It was so hot today (98) that I only was outside to go to our mailbox.
> 
> Been inside entire day
> 
> present temp is now 85
> 
> I saw Chicago is worse at 102 today
> Glad I don’t live there anymore as that is wayyy hot



Yup, I’m west of Chicago about 500 miles and it was very hot today, pool was refreshing!

I did grill some chicken kabobs and some chicken breasts for dinner!!

I did a couple today wrapped with bacon!!!

If I keep eating like this my perfect figure is bound to stay perfect right!?!?!?


----------



## macraven

Disneylife, it’s hot where you are too!
Bet this is not the contest you want to win.
You are probably tired of the heat too.

If you leave off the bacon, you won’t gain weight.
And I’ll take your bacon as that is the type of friend I am


charade, glad you found the pink and purple dyes!
Lots of trips back and forth to find this two colors.

Hope all the homies are doing okay!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Charade tie dye is coming back here too.  DGS did a t-shirt in last week of school.  I had the same trouble with food dyes here when the grandchildren were home schooling they both had tasks to make cupcakes with different flags in icing.  When we moved in here I threw mine all away as so messy.  Eventually got a full box of colours online.  We’ve used them a few times now.

@DisneyLifePapioNe we both did well on low carb piopi way of eating - bacon was a staple of that!  Need to return to it but difficult with so much treat food here for the children.

@macraven send some of that heat our way please.  Still in the 50’s here though bright and sunny this morning still cool.   Grandchildren desperate to get in the pool like they were in May!

Hubs is so pleased I’m back on the forum and reading trip reports - always share snippets with him - he said last night it gives him hope that after 18 months of awfulness we will eventually return to “normal” and enjoy our US trips.

if it stays dry we are catching up on gardening today.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I love the Star Wars ears!  I have never bought ears for myself (prefer my Disney baseball cap) but I bought these for B last year when we went to Disney with her high school band.
> 
> View attachment 511503




Never worn a pair of ears in my life.....but then I`m not a Disney person I guess, It does seem to be more Disney folks that wear them........

They are nice though.....





Lynne G said:


> Eh, not a fan of hummus or lamb, I have to say.  Not dark meat chicken or turkey, either. Will never buy one of those turkey legs.  Yuck.



Lamb I can understand as many don`t like it, but you never cook with thighs or legs???? I`d lose my half my dishes if I didn`t use them. They are so versatile and that`s where all the taste is.......bones!!! 

Those turkey legs in the parks are disgusting. Real turkey legs however, cooked well are amazingly tasty! 

Enjoy that warmth today.......






keishashadow said:


> Carole hmm that does sound good. Even tho I don’t like lamb. Grilled steaks, corn on cob & made Spicey chili green beans out of garden for early dinner.
> 
> Tomorrow making adobo chicken, it needs a quicker marinade then cooks in it. An interesting Filipino dish I’m still searching for the perfect version   Tasted it first on a cruise years ago. Told it’s common comfort food there, was so good  not sure I’ll ever replicate it but keep trying
> 
> really hope this new stylist decides upon what salon she will be hopping to after my current one closes next month.  Full head & a good half foot cut in less than 2 hours woot! Usually more like 3 to 3-1/2.



Certain types of lamb dishes I`m not fond of.....I love lamb leg steaks, cook in seconds and a good old leg of lamb is perfect. I add lots of flavour and slow cook so any excess fat renders down......disappeares completely usually. But lamb shanks are beautiful......

Never tried that dish! Will look to give it a try sometime. One of my friends sent me her recipe for caramel chicken a week or so ago. Using boneless thighs it sounds delicious. Of course, I will take out a few things.....she has added the devils favourite veg.....green beans! No. 

Coca Cola chicken is nice too, doesn`t taste anything like you would imagine....works with a ham joint too. Has to be the full fat stuff though......

Hair is beautiful Janet. That colour is perfect for you. Yes, I`d follow her wherever she goes......I`m glad you`re happy with it.....







Charade67 said:


> All this talk of ears reminded me that we did by B some ears on her very first DIsney trip. Unfortunately the picture isn't very good. You can't tell, but the ears light up and blink.
> View attachment 511542
> 
> Here is Chip turning her ears on.
> View attachment 511544
> 
> Today I discovered that tie dye has become super popular. B has some white masks that she wanted to dye.  She wanted pink and purple dye. We first went to Michael's, but all they had was red, blue, brown, and black. Next we went to Hobby Lobby and found 1 pack of pink dye. They were sold out of everything else. I bought the pink dye and then went to Target. They only had black and brown dye left. I then had a "well, duh" moment and realized that I could have bought the blue and red dyes at Michael's and mixed them to make purple. Went back to Michael's, but now the blue dye was sold out.  Last stop was JoAnn Fabrics. They were almost completely sold out of dye, but did have some purple left. Yay!!




They are very cute. 

Yep tie dye is everywhere.





macraven said:


> It was so hot today (98) that I only was outside to go to our mailbox.
> 
> Been inside entire day
> 
> present temp is now 85
> 
> I saw Chicago is worse at 102 today
> Glad I don’t live there anymore as that is wayyy hot



Yep, America in general is very hot all over right now. My cousins were talking of how hot they are right now too. A friend in Orlando sent me  picture of the storm close to his house yesterday afternoon......wow....impressive even by their standards!

Bacon was good!!!





We have a gorgeous day today.......and of course dinner tonight is a classic winter warming dish. Of course. It`ll be fine. 

Woke up this morning to the aroma of garlic and red wine from the lamb. So, got up and added everything else and popped it in the slow cooker. It`ll sit there all day simmering. The smell is gorgeous. 

Definitley garden time today. Have washing out on the line and have bedding to go out soon. 

This afternoon will be garden time.....usually we we`d be watching the Grand Prix, but last few years we`ve completely lost interest in watching it, no competition and not anywhere near as exciting as it used to be. Shame as I grew up watching races for as long as I can remember and been to many races since I was very young. I was over the moon when I met Tom and he was as big a fan as I was! Will glance at the results and that`s it. 

So.......another lazy day ahead......

I`m having pizza for lunch strangely. Last night when they brought back the pizza`s, they mistakenly made mine a large size.....no way could I finish it. So, will reheat it in the crisper tray in oven for lunch.......we have switched the Aga off for now, so will use regular oven. 

But, nice sounding Sunday ahead.......and still trying to find a cottage to rent in September.....seems we have too much choice! 

















































Have a wonderful Sunday...............​


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all. Up early, decided to put in an online order for pickup at WM to avoid the weekend hordes today.  Next up, bacon after the mr does his many miles on the track, then going to wrap up all the various presents I’ve accumulated for upcoming events & stow them.  Busy work much lol.  Jr will be over for early dinner, then the GD/DiL to grab some garden bounty.


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> My wife has said for a while she is interested in starting her own line of ears, she says she has so many ears that are really cool but so uncomfortable to wear for very long, she would make comfort a priority in her design.
> 
> Must be bad headbands I guess.....


Idk any headband after a bit gives me a raging headache. Even the type that were popular back in the day 

They were selling ones in WDW where you could switch out the headband various embellishment, various characters.  Liked it that there was less to pack for kids that want to change it up daily in the parks. 


Charade67 said:


> All this talk of ears reminded me that we did by B some ears on her very first DIsney trip. Unfortunately the picture isn't very good. You can't tell, but the ears light up and blink.
> View attachment 511542
> 
> Here is Chip turning her ears on.
> 
> 
> Today I discovered that tie dye has become super popular. B has some white masks that she wanted to dye.  She wanted pink and purple dye. We first went to Michael's, but all they had was red, blue, brown, and black. Next we went to Hobby Lobby and found 1 pack of pink dye. They were sold out of everything else. I bought the pink dye and then went to Target. They only had black and brown dye left. I then had a "well, duh" moment and realized that I could have bought the blue and red dyes at Michael's and mixed them to make purple. Went back to Michael's, but now the blue dye was sold out.  Last stop was JoAnn Fabrics. They were almost completely sold out of dye, but did have some purple left. Yay!!


Lol so cute, a real rite of passage for many of us.  I brought GD the pink personalized Mickey mouse ears hat to meet her for the 1st time when she was borne . She’s never looked back 

I am such a fan of the pre bottled squeee dye kits to which you just add water.  Not all that much more than the ritz packets and surely neater.  A nice craft to burn some time for kids.  Anything white that isn’t nailed down here has got the treatment.  I get a big kick out of the socks.  

Have several beautiful batik pieces from the islands, table linens & throw pillows with beautiful pictorial designs.  Did a tour of a ‘factory’ there once, needs lots of patience & talent to pull that off.  I’m more of a free form sort


macraven said:


> It was so hot today (98) that I only was outside to go to our mailbox.
> 
> Been inside entire day
> 
> present temp is now 85
> 
> I saw Chicago is worse at 102 today
> Glad I don’t live there anymore as that is wayyy hot


You need to train the cats to earn their keep 


schumigirl said:


> Never tried that dish! Will look to give it a try sometime. One of my friends sent me her recipe for caramel chicken a week or so ago. Using boneless thighs it sounds delicious. Of course, I will take out a few things.....she has added the devils favourite veg.....green beans! No.


Discovered after pickling didn’t have that spare quart of white vinegar. Rarely use it if truth be told.  Was almost tempted to try a combo of white/cider but ‘chickened’ out.

Good day all, stay cool


----------



## Lynne G

Cool feeling is relative.  Another sunny sunrise, so bright out.  80 out, and so, the last of the weekend wash is hanging out to dry.  I hope that more humid air will still let them dry quick, as other was dry before noon yesterday.  Been hanging out for almost 2 hours already.  And will be a hot one, as AC has been running on and off this morning.  So nice to not have humidity inside too.  

So good morning and good afternoon to all the homies.  Sunday sunny Sunday.,...


----------



## Lynne G

Little zoo for you.  

Bison anyone?


Is that you? Asks the eagle.


Ph, little one looking down at me.


Way too hot.  Pool time.


----------



## Charade67

I think we will go out and celebrate later.



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Those ears are priceless!!!!!
> 
> We still have our boys first sets of ears in our curios!


I'm not even sure if she still has them. I really hope she didn't throw them out.



macraven said:


> It was so hot today (98) that I only was outside to go to our mailbox.
> 
> Been inside entire day


Sounds like a good plan. High of 96 here today.



macraven said:


> charade, glad you found the pink and purple dyes!
> Lots of trips back and forth to find this two colors.


 Thankfully the shops were all close to each other.



schumigirl said:


> Never worn a pair of ears in my life.....but then I`m not a Disney person I guess, It does seem to be more Disney folks that wear them........


Definitely a Disney thing. I've never worn ears at the parks. I think they are cute, but they hurt my head and I find them hard to keep on. I prefer my Walt/Mickey baseball cap.



keishashadow said:


> Idk any headband after a bit gives me a raging headache. Even the type that were popular back in the day


Same here. i just haven't found any that are comfortable.



keishashadow said:


> I am such a fan of the pre bottled squeee dye kits to which you just add water. Not all that much more than the ritz packets and surely neater.


I wanted to get the pre bottled kind, but they were all sold out. There were very few powder packets or bottles of liquid left.  I guess everyone is tie dyeing with their kids now.



Lynne G said:


> Little zoo for you.


I want to go back to the zoo, but not until it is a little cooler out.

Today we were finally able to have our small group Bible studies in person again. We only had 19 people show up, but it was so nice seeing them in person rather than in a Zoom meeting.


----------



## Lynne G

Haha, I bought older one a tie dyed shirt a few weeks ago.  The other day, little one dyed a white shirt for him, as she had bought a kit, and hers looked almost exactly the same as the one I bought.  

Pool was lovely, dip later in the afternoon, then after dinner. So refreshing, and warm. Back home, showered and just chilling as will be an early to bed, as routine week day starts again. No taking this Friday off, as will save it for next week, I think.

Have that most restful night, and keep that AC on. Still 88 F out, and oh so muggy.


----------



## Realfoodfans

We love the zoo - we have Chester Zoo
Just over an hour away and probably the best in the UK.  However since reopening on limited numbers demand is huge and I spent hours trying to get on the system for tickets.  It was causing DGS some anxiety so we decided to leave it for now and hope in another month it might be easier. He has adopted animals there every year and it’s a favourite place.

We have a small animal wildlife park closer and we will try for tickets for there during the holidays.
We have tickets for another National Trust property near us on Thursday.  DD has scavenger hunts ready to use in the gardens as they usually have children’s treasure trails on but not at the moment.

Today I am going over to Dad’s to meet an antique dealer for a few special things to be valued and removed that I don’t have the room to keep.  We have many antique programmes on TV here - do you?  One of the dealers on Bargain Hunt has his auction house in our town and one of his team is driving over to Dad’s so that’s better than me having to load the car.

Collectibles were huge here and Mum had many but not very popular anymore.  I have another appointment next week with someone who will take them.

Beautiful morning I think the children will be happy in the garden today.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Morning all. Up early, decided to put in an online order for pickup at WM to avoid the weekend hordes today.  Next up, bacon after the mr does his many miles on the track, then going to wrap up all the various presents I’ve accumulated for upcoming events & stow them.  Busy work much lol.  Jr will be over for early dinner, then the GD/DiL to grab some garden bounty.
> 
> 
> Discovered after pickling didn’t have that spare quart of white vinegar. Rarely use it if truth be told.  Was almost tempted to try a combo of white/cider but ‘chickened’ out.
> 
> Good day all, stay cool



Sounds like a good day!!! Hope dinner was good. 

I have a bottle of apple cider vinegar in one of my ingredient cabinets.....can`t remember for the life of me why I bought it and when! It`s still got loads of time before it expires so it had to have been fairly recently.......not a clue!!! 

White vinegar is good for cleaning windows.........I`m told......lol......we always have a bottle in, but no one uses it. If we get fish and chips Tom prefers malt vinegar.......






Charade67 said:


> I think we will go out and celebrate later.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely a Disney thing. I've never worn ears at the parks. I think they are cute, but they hurt my head and I find them hard to keep on. I prefer my Walt/Mickey baseball cap.



Hope you got some ice cream yesterday.....

Yep, I find ears like that a strange concept........although I have been known to wear a pair of red flashing devil horns at HHN...... Although they are uncomfortable too, but they are plastic.




Sending out good thoughts to those who need them today........❤


And we are around to Monday again today.........

Sun is shining and we were just saying what a lovely weekend we had. Just one of those where we didn`t do anything special, but had contact with friends near and far and that`s always nice! 

Today.......I`m sure we will go out somewhere for a walk, and we need a few supplies so will pop for them later. Walk first. Beach or woods......not sure yet......

Haven`t given food a thought yet today....no idea what we`ll eat for dinner. 

Still looking to find somewhere for a week late September...we know what we want, but some are either already booked or too remote. Think we`ll opt for in a village after all.....but those cottages tend to be so small......although I guess I could describe them as cosy.......that`ll work!! 

And......discovered today.......the Christmas movies are back on their own channel again  Don`t know why I was surprised.....it`s July!










































​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning homies. Well it was still morning for Schumi and Real when I started. Work, yeah already at it for hours. Hence, good afternoon ladies.

Yes, Real we have antiques dealers here too. Shows about antique finds as well. We also have some old things of mum’s that all did not want, so will sell. And on our one animal show channel, I have seen the show, that is of the Chester Zoo. Looks like a quite lovely one. Our big zoo is the oldest in our country, and they also have tickets for timed entry. The little zoo, is just that, small, and a bit closer to us, and so much smaller than the big zoo, they allow members to come without reserving a ticketed time. That morning was this summer’s last weekend’s early entry for members. So with the heat, made sense to take advantage of that early entry.

And it’s going to be one hot feeling Monday. Feel like temps are 105 to 107F. Yeah, all through the night, phone flashed extreme weather warnings, excessive heat. Ooh, this morning, was time for sweating while outside, looking at that bright, beautiful blue sky. Then dashing back inside for AC cooled air. Already 82 out. And still  out. This lizard is loving the heat. No need for a jacket, shorts and a t shirt. And, when I am hot, flip flops are the usual footwear. Yep, even when shopping. So comfy is the name of the game, when it’s hot.

So, why yes, weekday routine. Quiet house, tea cup, filled with tea, in hand, and screens on.   Follow on.  It’s a Monday.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 













keishashadow said:


> For me it’s hummus, everyone else seems to love it.



Hummus for me is one of those things you eat in a Greek restaurant on a rare visit. Not bad, but not fantastic either.




keishashadow said:


> Off all our usual trips, the fall one is especially special



Me too. Really enjoy my fall trips to UNIVERSAL.




Monykalyn said:


> Few prom pics with Paige and her best friend. Bittersweet because many of her friends aren't going like they normally would have. But one last good time with her best friend since 6th grade? yes please



Your daughters dress is beautiful.......beautiful dress for a beautiful young lady.




keishashadow said:


> Up for a few hours doing chores before temps solar to high 90’s today bleech



It was 95 here yesterday with heat index of 106 and it felt like it. I went outside for a little while and was drenched in no time. Wasn’t fit to be out for man nor beast.




Charade67 said:


> I purchased my first Christmas present last night. I bought these ears for B to wear when we go to DIsney.



Cute ears.




keishashadow said:


> really hope this new stylist decides upon what salon she will be hopping to after my current one closes next month. Full head & a good half foot cut in less than 2 hours woot! Usually more like 3 to 3-1/2.



Your hair looks nice.



schumigirl said:


> Never worn a pair of ears in my life.....but then I`m not a Disney person I guess, It does seem to be more Disney folks that wear them........



LOL.....my sister brought me a pair of Sulley horns to wear for our visit to Hollywood Studios last year, because I told her I would not wear mouse ears. She brought her Disney mouse ears to wear.


I read in paper the other day they are going to push back school start day two weeks and have both virtual and in person attendance days. I think they are still trying to figure out what to do with school around here.

I might try and go walk the mall here this morning. To hot to do much outside again today......No problem with social distancing there. I was there quickly last week and there was basically no one there.

I have been busy making masks.....I’am going to start on a batch of children’s size masks to donate to a couple of schools in low income areas in next town.... I want every child who needs a mask to have one. I have two weeks to make that happen so that will be my next project.

Sending prayers and mummy dust to Keisha this morning.




Thinking of HHN this morning


And all things Halloween








See you later.  Have a greatMonday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning, Robo.  Yes, go to mall to walk around in the cool.  Many do that around my way.  Hope your coffee was delicious this Monday morning.  Nice, you are continuing to make masks.  So very kind of you.  Hope your back is not giving you any issues now.  And hope your Fall trip does happen.  I too totally enjoy my time there in the Fall.


----------



## Charade67

A quick good afternoon while I am on my lunch break. It is supposed to get up to 100 today. I am going to stay inside as much as I can.

I have started my Disney countdown. It is driving me nuts that I can’t do anymore planning right now.


----------



## macraven

Someone forgot to leave the porch light on....

but it is on now.

Nothing new with me just planning my days when I get up each morning.

All my projects in the house are not completed and trying to decide if I should take a go and declutter my study room.
Have so many books that no longer hold my interest.
Two bookcases of books I no longer have interest in.

Need to find out if any organization would want them.

I normally donate my books to schools.
Not sure if or when school will restart.

On the record they start aug 3 or the first Tuesday of that week
School system trying to decide if they should wait for one more week  from aug 3 to begin or wait until the week after


----------



## Realfoodfans

@macraven I have had to get rid of lots of books in the last year - when we moved here with my daughter - I love books and particularly children’s literature so I do try and donate but many places inundated with folks doing clear outs.
Had the antique sales guy at my parents yesterday he only wanted high end easily sold items eg a typewriter from 40’s, a tantalus (decanter holder), cameras.... none of the Royal Doulton figures,  dinner sets, collectibles and in particular old books which surprised me as some good ones.  

There was a letter pushed through the door from a dealer so I rang him and he’s coming next week - particularly likes old tools and kitchenware but most of that has already gone.

I’ve been looking at booking a couple of nights away with hubs but so many restrictions and I am still feeling I don’t want to be put in a position I might find uncomfortable having been shielding for so long - I know others are feeling the same.  Will see how it goes on Friday with our first meal out.

Cool and overcast here again today - the penalty we pay for living on the edge of the Peak District.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo....you`re doing an amazing job with the making of masks. I`m sure they`re much appreciated. And I`m sure they`re lovely too.

Love those pictures.......I wish we did make a fuss for Halloween over here.....it looks so much fun to do trees and decorate fully for it......



Charade......it`s nice having a countdown......but what have they done to that castle......the blue looks like lego!!! It was far nicer the way it was before......the grey was much nicer......guess it`s a matter of personal taste, but not for me......you`ll be able to plan soon I imagine. You must have lots of ideas what you will want to do and where to stay.....



mac.....sharing books is good. So many don`t have the luxury of new books. Schools won`t take any here, so although I do have a lot of books, we do a clear out every now and again and hand them in to the Charity stores or church Fayres. So many I won`t part with though. 

I see your temperatures are still "slightly warm" lol.....yep, don`t be going out more than you need to.......





We have a beautiful day here......so, after breakfast we are headed up into the woods. Farmer close to us said he has seen a load of deer up there, so hopefully we`ll get to see some. It was either that or the beach.......woods won out today!

Load of laundry washed and already out on the line, it`ll be dry in no time at all. 

It`s a funny time right now, have a little more freedom but no one really has any desire to go to shops or mix as much as we did beforehand. We do have another lunch booked for tomorrow with same folks from last week, so that`ll be lovely. And one of our wine groups are talking about starting up again.....we`ll see if that works out. 

Still trying to decide on a cottage for a week.......so many are now being booked up that we liked.......we`ll get something.

Masks finally become mandatory this Friday in all stores, well most stores......strangely sandwich shops and takeaways are exempt???? That would be essential I`d have thought........we`re getting used to wearing them now anyway. Seems some still object for whatever reason. 

Dinner tonight is barbecue food......nice enough to grill out again.......


































Have a wonderful Tuesday...........




​


----------



## macraven

Cute memes !


----------



## Lynne G

Enjoy your woods walk, Schumi. Nice weather certainly makes you want to enjoy outside.  And yeah, masks here have really been mandatory for awhile.  Now stores are posting masks required. 

And woot!


Ah yes, the marching off the days of the week, to that ever loving weekend for most. 

And Tuesday, to all the homies:

Yep, the day if the week, while Schumi is eating lush sounding lamb, Mac is doing her Taco Bell run. Yay, Taco Tuesday.

We get to continue this heat wave.  Beautiful bright sunny start.  And another day filled with sun, 92 the high.  Ah, and a bit cooler too, only 70’s out this early morning. Was in the 80’s yesterday.  That’s because of the high weather system from the West.  Tomorrow, heat wave continues, but with Florida air.  Yep, that cloud with a lightning bolt is showing tomorrow.  Heat wave continued though, a degree higher is the high  on Wednesday.  Summer, loving it. 

And Real, hope you find others that will pay well.  Around here, old games and old tools are the first to go.  Guess because they are easy to sell to a broad range that will pay very good prices to the dealers.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, SW is at it again.  Changes in flights.  Now 10 more minutes later to arrive, but 2 more hours later to leave.  Guess I should be happy to get 2 more hours later,  when I should have had 7more later when I first booked.  But there must be demand, as the return was a new little bit later, last direct instead of the noon one, and no one but me wanted to leave at the crack of dawn.

I keep hoping the original flight times are the final changes.

Sigh.


----------



## schumigirl

Not too bad a change Lynne......I`ve seen some folks lose almost a full day at times.....it`s still an early flight you`re on isn`t it?



It has been such a lovely day here..........but sadly didn`t see any deer. I took some pictures where I thought I saw a couple, but when I looked there was nothing there....think we spent about an hour and a half wandering round.......and strangely never saw one squirrel. There are usually many of them roaming around......

Couple of pictures from our wander this morning......quality could be better as they`re from a phone not a real camera.....we could wander round here for hours.
















































Then back home for lunch and bring laundry in as it`s dry as a bone.......

Making teriyaki chicken skewers, with a few little pork and honey sausages for dinner tonight......well, Tom will cook them....I`ll make up everything else......


----------



## Lynne G

Nice pictures, Schumi.  Weather looks quite good.  And yes, still an early flight. 45 minutes later than first scheduled, but I am not that bothered with that later arriving flight.  Means I get some more sleep.  I should be checking in the hotel around 10:30am or so, depending if I get an on time flight, or hopefully earlier arrival that expected, how fast I get my bag, and whether I stop for food. I usually don’t take that long getting my rental car.  I am still sorry to not say hello to ya this September.  But totally understandable.  We did cancel our early January cruise.  With older one having asthma, I am not taking any chances.  Plus, who knows when cruising returns, what it will look like.  We did not want to be the first ones to experience that.  We had booked over 18 months ago, so kinda sad about now having no cruise countdown.  But we are healthy, and we will cruise again, when ready.   And happily, I do have a Fall countdown that I am thinking will be a go.


----------



## KStarfish82

Morning all!  Been a while since I popped in...miss this group!  Just been busy with keeping the kids busy, trying to prep for the beginning if the school ...whatever that is going to look like.

And Hope just turned 1 on Friday!!!  My last baby is now a toddler !!!

I will try and post a photo later....every time I try to do it it goes sideways.

Catch you later!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww Kfish, young kids keep you very busy.  And back to school is in earnest, even if mostly still via online.  And a Big Happy 1st Birthday to Hope.  Sweet she is now 1 year’s old.


----------



## macraven

for Miss Hope!

This year has gone by quickly 
Can remember when she was born


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Ack, SW is at it again.  Changes in flights.  Now 10 more minutes later to arrive, but 2 more hours later to leave.  Guess I should be happy to get 2 more hours later,  when I should have had 7more later when I first booked.  But there must be demand, as the return was a new little bit later, last direct instead of the noon one, and no one but me wanted to leave at the crack of dawn.
> 
> I keep hoping the original flight times are the final changes.
> 
> Sigh.



When I booked with SW, a few times they would change my flight and I never liked the new change.
But it was better than driving to my destination.

Maybe they will have another change before you leave and it will have better flight times for you!

I got a change notice from my airline today but it was minor.
Change of aircraft so new seat assigned.

Like you said, maybe you’ll get another flight change for returning home and it be the original time you first booked.


----------



## KStarfish82

Lynne G said:


> Aww Kfish, young kids keep you very busy.  And back to school is in earnest, even if mostly still via online.  And a Big Happy 1st Birthday to Hope.  Sweet she is now 1 year’s old.



Thank you!  Yes they do keep me busy!  I'm actually in an online class right now trying to get some more tools to prepare for whatever September will throw at us.  Even though NY numbers have improved greatly, my opinion is we should not be providing live, in person instruction.  I hate saying that because I want to go back as well as the kids....but it is just too much risk.



macraven said:


> for Miss Hope!
> 
> This year has gone by quickly
> Can remember when she was born



I can remember too....still have those pesky pounds and stretch marks to prove it!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@KStarfish82 congratulations on Hope’s 1st Birthday - lovely name too!

@schumigirl isn’t it amazing how the wildlife has been moving closer - the mountain goats into Llandudno were amazing and nearer to us too the deer are coming right to the garden fences that back on to the fields.

Chicken fried rice tonight and as usual ice cream!


----------



## KStarfish82

The Birthday girl!


----------



## Lynne G

What a sweet looking little Hope.


----------



## macraven

Hope is cute as a button and has a lot of hair!


----------



## KStarfish82

Lynne G said:


> What a sweet looking little Hope.



Thank you!



macraven said:


> Hope is cute as a button and has a lot of hair!



Thank you and yes she does!  Most hair out of the crew at that age.  And I haven't the foggiest clue how to tame it!  I have been a boy mom for so long and I am certainly not the "girly type"....my hair is naturally curly but I just tie it back.  Can't really do that with a baby.  Now I need to look into getting her ears pierced.


----------



## Charade67

Late night check in. I really should be sleeping.



macraven said:


> Someone forgot to leave the porch light on....


Oops. Was it my turn to do that?



Realfoodfans said:


> I’ve been looking at booking a couple of nights away with hubs but so many restrictions and I am still feeling I don’t want to be put in a position I might find uncomfortable having been shielding for so long - I know others are feeling the same. Will see how it goes on Friday with our first meal out.


I hope you are able to find something you are comfortable with,



schumigirl said:


> Charade......it`s nice having a countdown......but what have they done to that castle......the blue looks like lego!!! It was far nicer the way it was before......the grey was much nicer......guess it`s a matter of personal taste, but not for me......you`ll be able to plan soon I imagine. You must have lots of ideas what you will want to do and where to stay.....


I love the new look. It kind of matches the castle at Disneyland. SO much better than what they did for the 25th anniversary. We've booked a hotel, but that's about all we can do right now.



Lynne G said:


> We get to continue this heat wave. Beautiful bright sunny start. And another day filled with sun, 92 the high. Ah, and a bit cooler too, only 70’s out this early morning. Was in the 80’s yesterday. That’s because of the high weather system from the West. Tomorrow, heat wave continues, but with Florida air. Yep, that cloud with a lightning bolt is showing tomorrow. Heat wave continued though, a degree higher is the high on Wednesday. Summer, loving it.


I am already ready for fall. I hate this heat. Storms keep threatening, but so far we haven't gotten much rain.



schumigirl said:


> It has been such a lovely day here..........but sadly didn`t see any deer. I took some pictures where I thought I saw a couple, but when I looked there was nothing there....think we spent about an hour and a half wandering round.......and strangely never saw one squirrel. There are usually many of them roaming around......


Nice pictures. It looks very relaxing. 



KStarfish82 said:


> And Hope just turned 1 on Friday!!! My last baby is now a toddler !!!


Happy birthday. She is adorable. Love the curls.

Nothing much to post today. Dh finally got his eye appointment.  B and I have our on Thursday. I can't wait to get new glasses.


I will leave the light on. 

And just in case there is a power outage 🕯


----------



## macraven

Knew I could count on charade to leave the light on for the after midnight homies!

I have not ventured out of my house much the shutdown in March.
Basically only out for medical appointments and Walgreens drive thru

But did go to Publix for a few items and it seemed like being on a vacation
Lol

They have joined the movement and require face coverings.
Felt like a kid in a candy shop... lots of things to look at in the store.

I spent more time in their bakery section and of course spent more $$ getting a few of this and that.
Their bread rolls are better than sex.
And can’t forget their cakes and pies and ready made sandwiches on baguettes

too bad they do not have a wine sampling sections
This more fun than watching paint dry

we Should  set a date for next year and hang out at there


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Charade67 thank you for the light  I think as we begin to venture out more it will get easier.  We have already booked three nights at the end of the month to take the grandchildren self catering near the coast.  That will be a good way to see how we feel.

@macraven I have been the same with going out.  I have a bowel disease that leaves me more vulnerable if I catch anything so being very careful.

My SIL is usually out all the time - she is Malaysian and a Buddhist and usually cooks and volunteers for the monks, meets her old nursing friends, loves to shop etc but she is over 70 and has health issues she’s become frightened of venturing out. She has been here a few times now trying to help her feel safe.  I think a few will feel like that.

Cool morning here so planning some indoor activities with the grandchildren.  Cool or not we are going to another National Trust property tomorrow.

Grocery shopping home delivery will be the most excitement of today!


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning, Real.  Hey, anything that arrives at your door that includes food, is exciting.  I have done it a few times, and nice to have to only drag the box in, rather than carry lots of bags from the car.  

Ah, and ooh, who do we see?


Yay! Camel reminder.

Hump Day, indeed, a Wednesday it is. Why homies, get over this hump of a day, and woot, woot, Friday will be here before ya know it.

Guess Schumi must be busy, but hope she had a perfect cup of tea, like me.

And Real, nice to have eye doctor appointments.  So far, our eye doctor is still not taking appointments.  Hoping very soon, as yes, will be nice to have new.  

With that, no excitement here either. Weekday work routine day.

And lest we not talk about the weather. I like how my weather guy describes the weather. Word of the day, Oppressive. As in, oppressive heat, will feel like over 100 degrees, when actual temp high is 96. And not only should we feel safe healthy wise, but high winds and thunderstorms will arrive later in the day. So here comes our totally, very good odds of winning that loosing rain toss of the dice. So Charade, we most likely will see rain falling today, including a lightning light show too.

That ever loving time for more tea.  And a bowl of cereal.  Yeah, nothing of interest in my breakfast either.  

Wonderful Wednesday to all the homies!  Stay dry, be healthy, find a safe place, and pull that mask down, need to stay hydrated.  It’s going to be that ever so sweaty Summer day, including a great chance of seeing seasonal thunderstorms.  Yay!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

macraven said:


> Knew I could count on charade to leave the light on for the after midnight homies!
> 
> I have not ventured out of my house much the shutdown in March.
> Basically only out for medical appointments and Walgreens drive thru
> 
> But did go to Publix for a few items and it seemed like being on a vacation
> Lol
> 
> They have joined the movement and require face coverings.
> Felt like a kid in a candy shop... lots of things to look at in the store.
> 
> I spent more time in their bakery section and of course spent more $$ getting a few of this and that.
> Their bread rolls are better than sex.
> And can’t forget their cakes and pies and ready made sandwiches on baguettes
> 
> too bad they do more have a wine sampling sections
> I only had wine twice in my life so I quote enjoyed it,
> 
> This more fun than watching paint dry
> 
> we Should  set a date for next year and hang out at pi lozenges



I love Publix too! Anytime I’m down south I try to stop there if I can. I love their bakery and fresh subs they make too! Count me in for the Publix party!


----------



## macraven

Publix is a short drive from my house.
Since I moved here, I know how the aisles are set up so when I do a stop at Publix in Orlando, it’s a quick run in to get the items I want.

 Hump day
This used to mean it was closer to the weekend when I worked.

Now everyday is a weekend for me.


----------



## schumigirl

hope is a little cutie Kfish......time goes so quickly........


Elsa and mac......I love Publix too!!! We are quite late to discovering it......much prefer it to Walmart, and the staff are usually so much more helpful. One day will try their subs......yes, their bakery items are amazing!!! Dutch apple pie.....mmmmmm!!!!

Yes, Lynne......busy morning today......had a friend round for a chat. She`s a childminder so once she dropped the child off at school she drove to me...had a good catch up and yes, tea for us.




After my friend left after a shorter than usual visit, we drove to meet our other friends for lunch. We met them in the restaurant at 11.30ish......same place as last week and again, it was lovely. 

And one of our friends who runs a haulage firm announced he is going to retire early after all......he`s following Tom`s route in the end. Been trying to convince him for two years to do it. His wife is thrilled as she sold her law practice a year ago with the idea of them retiring........happy for them! 

But, no plans to eat for the next three days as we are full!!! 

Restaurant was about the same as last week......three or four tables were filled but no one close to us. 

Rain has come on now.......looks pretty miserable out there. But, we did get our hotel in Scotland booked yesterday.....go up end of August for 6 nights. 

And think we found our ideal cottage to book in September.......looks lovely!!! 

Time for Tea........


Sending all good wishes to our Janet.......


----------



## mckennarose

HI all,
Finally checking in...
The weather has been gorgeous here!  Almost too hot some days, but I don't mind.  A quick break inside in the AC and we're good to go.  Today I'm freezing green beans from the garden.

I went with hubby to the mall on Sunday.  He had to stop at the eyeglass store to pick up a new pair of glasses that broke during the virus lockdown.  It was a little unnerving to see so many people in one location, but they were spacing out pretty well, all wearing masks which are mandatory.  

Our governor put more restrictions back on us a week or so ago and it's definitely made a difference in how the stores are operating again.  Walmart now has all entrances except for one open, and they are back to being more strict with how many people can enter.  Same with the stores in the mall, although I only stopped in Victoria's Secret to check out their semi-annual sale.  I had to wait to get in.  We didn't go to any other stores in the mall.

We're also back to restaurants operating at 25% capacity, rather than 50%.  I still haven't gone to a sit down restaurant yet.  We were thinking of going to the brewery to sit on the patio on the weekend, so we'll see.  They serve awesome BBQ.

The Florida condo deals keep popping up in my inbox but we can't go at all.  Hubby's company is mandating the two week state quarantine after traveling to a hot zone.  Seriously though.... $400 for a two bedroom/2 bathroom at the Sheraton for an entire week?!  I hate passing that up!

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Charade67

Quick check in. Another really slow day at work. I’m counting the minutes until lunch.

I wish we had Publix here. I really miss them. They had the best subs and fried chicken.

Speaking of food, I have no idea what’s for supper. I need to make a trip to the grocery store.


----------



## Lynne G

Rub it in, lady of leisure.  LoL  I still think I am on the 10 year or so plan.

Yeah, Mac, no Publix anywhere around me, but I get emails from them, as yep, stop there while in Florida.  And woot!  For enjoying shopping and buying bakery items too.

Ah, figured your morning was busy, and so nice to catch up with friends, Schumi.  Right now, we have had a very bright and sunny morning, but the rain is a comin’, as percentage chances increase as the afternoon ends.   Seems you already have that later in the day rain.

Ah, all this talk if retiring. Sigh. See above. Double sigh, as DH has been retired for years, so now on second job, also on a 10ish year plan for retirement 2.


Yeah, McK, saw many an email from stores saying now masks. Um, been wearing masks for months, the few times I have been out. We still will not eat inside a restaurant, even with that 25 percent. Drive thru is our routine now. Sad, in some ways, as we always enjoyed eating in some local restaurants. But just cannot take that chance. Yes, kinda nervous about going in the Fall, but I will try to take  the best precautions I can, and I must not be the only one, as what I paid for flight, is now almost 100 percent more expensive.

Charade, ah quiet is sometimes good.  I get the joy of having lunchtime training. And yeah, idea of what for dinner, um, have not decided.  Kids did go shopping on Monday, so it’s more, what can I use up that we already have.  Hoping my usual grilled cheese for lunch, if older one is on the mood.  May ask him to grill some mozzarella slices, as I saw they bought some large balls of fresh mozzarella.  Yum.


----------



## Charade67

My weather app says it’s 75 right now.


----------



## Lynne G

Mine says 91 Charade.  Overcast, but no rain yet.


----------



## cam757

Hello All!  Been a while since I have popped in.  I am trying to catch up on posts.  Hope everyone is healthy and well!  We had a nice beach vacation at the the beginning of the month.  Kind of different from other years. Only dined out once. Spent more time than normal in grocery stores since we cooked at the cottage all week. Booo. Weather was nice for the most part, it did get a little windy when a Tropical Storm passed to our east but nothing to ruin our beach days but it did put a damper on DH taking the boat offshore. He did get one day in before the storm made it to us. We may book another week in September if DS doesn't go back to school.  I think we will wait to visit UOR until COVID and masks are behind us.

Like most of you, our weather has been HOT! with very little rain. Our poor a/c is hardly keeping up.   The unit is over 30 years old. Well, like the slogan goes, you can't stop a Trane. We were going to replace it in the spring but COVID hit and I really did not want anyone in the house. A decision I am now regretting. Our heat index for the past 4 days has been at least 110.  My home weather station showed 115.  I ran out to Walmart at lunch to get another fan to help circulate the air through the house. 

DH's work has become a COVID nightmare.  Over 300 total cases reported, 1 death,  44 cases just in the last two days. I think at this point, they know there is nothing they can do. The workforce is too large and you can't build nuclear aircraft carriers from home.

I love Publix. We don't have any close by, just Food Lions, Walmarts, Krogers and Harris Teeters.  We usually stop at the one on the way to the beach to get their Key Lime Pie. It is very good. DH loves it.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Lynne G

Hi Cam, so nice to hear your beach time was good, and relaxing.  Hope you get away again, in the Fall.  And yeah, hearing of another virus death of a worker in the company I work for, was very sad, and scary at the same time.  And yep, I will do very few in restaurant meals when I am at Universal in the Fall.


----------



## Realfoodfans

61 here - lovely and warm this afternoon but cooled right down again this evening. 

Chicken enchiladas for our meal - plain chicken for littlest. Cookies and ice cream dessert.

Started watching the new Perry Mason series tonight with Matthew Rhys - not sure yet that I can align him to how Perry was in later years but most of you won’t remember that character!


----------



## Realfoodfans

cam757 said:


> I love Publix. We don't have any close by, just Food Lions, Walmarts, Krogers and Harris Teeters. We usually stop at the one on the way to the beach to get their Key Lime Pie. It is very good. DH loves it.


Love Publix when we visit - one vacation we extended to add a week on Anna Marie Island I lived mostly off their Caesar Salad and Key Lime Pie!


----------



## macraven

I bought my bogo of two sets yesterday for hhn.
If the price for them are better tomorrow, I’ll buy another set of them.

What the present sale for bogo hhn was listed at was about what I paid last year.

Cam you are late posting here
Do you have a note from your parental units to excuse your tardiness here.... jk

Good to see you!
Lucky you having a beach trip.
Even running into a stormy part of it, glad you were able to get away from home and relax on your vacation.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> HI all,
> Finally checking in...
> The weather has been gorgeous here!  Almost too hot some days, but I don't mind.  A quick break inside in the AC and we're good to go.  Today I'm freezing green beans from the garden.
> 
> I went with hubby to the mall on Sunday.  He had to stop at the eyeglass store to pick up a new pair of glasses that broke during the virus lockdown.  It was a little unnerving to see so many people in one location, but they were spacing out pretty well, all wearing masks which are mandatory.
> 
> Our governor put more restrictions back on us a week or so ago and it's definitely made a difference in how the stores are operating again.  Walmart now has all entrances except for one open, and they are back to being more strict with how many people can enter.  Same with the stores in the mall, although I only stopped in Victoria's Secret to check out their semi-annual sale.  I had to wait to get in.  We didn't go to any other stores in the mall.
> 
> We're also back to restaurants operating at 25% capacity, rather than 50%.  I still haven't gone to a sit down restaurant yet.  We were thinking of going to the brewery to sit on the patio on the weekend, so we'll see.  They serve awesome BBQ.
> 
> The Florida condo deals keep popping up in my inbox but we can't go at all.  Hubby's company is mandating the two week state quarantine after traveling to a hot zone.  Seriously though.... $400 for a two bedroom/2 bathroom at the Sheraton for an entire week?!  I hate passing that up!
> 
> Hope everyone is well.




Good to see you mrose.......

Sitting outside sounds good for food if they`ve went back down to 25% capacity. We`ve gone twice for meals out now, and the place we`ve gone has been excellent, fully complying with all the regulations and making sure everyone in the place is doing the same. You`ve got to feel comfortable though to do that. 






Lynne G said:


> Rub it in, lady of leisure.  LoL  I still think I am on the 10 year or so plan.
> 
> Yeah, Mac, no Publix anywhere around me, but I get emails from them, as yep, stop there while in Florida.  And woot!  For enjoying shopping and buying bakery items too.
> 
> Ah, figured your morning was busy, and so nice to catch up with friends, Schumi.  Right now, we have had a very bright and sunny morning, but the rain is a comin’, as percentage chances increase as the afternoon ends.   Seems you already have that later in the day rain.
> 
> Ah, all this talk if retiring. Sigh. See above. Double sigh, as DH has been retired for years, so now on second job, also on a 10ish year plan for retirement 2.
> 
> 
> Yeah, McK, saw many an email from stores saying now masks. Um, been wearing masks for months, the few times I have been out. We still will not eat inside a restaurant, even with that 25 percent. Drive thru is our routine now. Sad, in some ways, as we always enjoyed eating in some local restaurants. But just cannot take that chance. Yes, kinda nervous about going in the Fall, but I will try to take  the best precautions I can, and I must not be the only one, as what I paid for flight, is now almost 100 percent more expensive.
> 
> Charade, ah quiet is sometimes good.  I get the joy of having lunchtime training. And yeah, idea of what for dinner, um, have not decided.  Kids did go shopping on Monday, so it’s more, what can I use up that we already have.  Hoping my usual grilled cheese for lunch, if older one is on the mood.  May ask him to grill some mozzarella slices, as I saw they bought some large balls of fresh mozzarella.  Yum.




Yes, we had a lovely lunch thanks Lynne.....we had a spot of rain this afternoon and it was gone as quick as it arrived. We have 62F right now....but it is 10pm. 

I can honestly say both of us being retired is the best thing ever! Me very early of course......first time in my 20`s lol......but I`m sure you`ll both love it when you do. 






cam757 said:


> Hello All!  Been a while since I have popped in.  I am trying to catch up on posts.  Hope everyone is healthy and well!  We had a nice beach vacation at the the beginning of the month.  Kind of different from other years. Only dined out once. Spent more time than normal in grocery stores since we cooked at the cottage all week. Booo. Weather was nice for the most part, it did get a little windy when a Tropical Storm passed to our east but nothing to ruin our beach days but it did put a damper on DH taking the boat offshore. He did get one day in before the storm made it to us. We may book another week in September if DS doesn't go back to school.  I think we will wait to visit UOR until COVID and masks are behind us.
> 
> Like most of you, our weather has been HOT! with very little rain. Our poor a/c is hardly keeping up.   The unit is over 30 years old. Well, like the slogan goes, you can't stop a Trane. We were going to replace it in the spring but COVID hit and I really did not want anyone in the house. A decision I am now regretting. Our heat index for the past 4 days has been at least 110.  My home weather station showed 115.  I ran out to Walmart at lunch to get another fan to help circulate the air through the house.
> 
> DH's work has become a COVID nightmare.  Over 300 total cases reported, 1 death,  44 cases just in the last two days. I think at this point, they know there is nothing they can do. The workforce is too large and you can't build nuclear aircraft carriers from home.
> 
> I love Publix. We don't have any close by, just Food Lions, Walmarts, Krogers and Harris Teeters.  We usually stop at the one on the way to the beach to get their Key Lime Pie. It is very good. DH loves it.
> 
> Enjoy your day!



Hey cam.......missed your posts!!!! 

That is such a worry where your DH works!!! There are just some places that you cannot avoid having people altogether and continuing to work. Will keep fingers crossed for your DH! 

Glad you had a nice vacation earlier......sounds like fun! Despite the storm. Hope you get another trip in September. 






macraven said:


> I bought my bogo of two sets yesterday for hhn.
> If the price for them are better tomorrow, I’ll buy another set of them.
> 
> What the present sale for bogo hhn was listed at was about what I paid last year.
> 
> Cam you are late posting here
> Do you have a note from your parental units to excuse your tardiness here.... jk
> 
> Good to see you!
> Lucky you having a beach trip.
> Even running into a stormy part of it, glad you were able to get away from home and relax on your vacation.



Sounds good on the tickets!!! I`ll have a look as I`m going to buy two as gift....unfortunately not for us.....lol......but will keep an eye out! 





Feels quite damp tonight.......we have noticed our outside lamps are coming on just that little earlier every evening now. You can really see it is getting darker now.....Kyle will be happy as it means he can get back out for longer with the telescope.......

Still so full up from lunch. 

Tomorrow is grocery shopping. Don`t need that much, so a few little places like the deli and then the veg place. Tom asked me earlier what we were having tomorrow night......I don`t even want to think about food till next Tuesday at least!!! 

Almost bedtime here.......


----------



## macraven

Does anyone know how to lose 20 lbs in 8 weeks?

Asking for a friend.....


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Long day of nothing much to do today. Thankfully tomorrow is a short day. I need to leave work early to go to my eye appointment.

I had a realization tonight at dinner. I realized that we will be at DIsney on St. Patrick's Day. A quick search and I found that there is an Irish pub in Disney Springs that offers live entertainment. We will try to get a reservation there. 

Tonight I also realized that I needed to buy B's textbooks for fall semester.  I went with rentals and spent less that $50 for 3 classes. A great bargain.



Lynne G said:


> Mine says 91 Charade. Overcast, but no rain yet.


 I don't know what was wrong with the weather app, but it was almost 20 degrees off.



cam757 said:


> DH's work has become a COVID nightmare. Over 300 total cases reported, 1 death, 44 cases just in the last two days. I think at this point, they know there is nothing they can do. The workforce is too large and you can't build nuclear aircraft carriers from home.


That is scary. Are you in the Hampton Roads area? Prayers for safety for your husband and his coworkers.



Realfoodfans said:


> 61 here - lovely and warm this afternoon but cooled right down again this evening.


61 sounds wonderful. I would welcome some cool temps right now. 



macraven said:


> Does anyone know how to lose 20 lbs in 8 weeks?


Unfortunately not safely. 

I'll leave a light on again. We will be fancy tonight.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Does anyone know how to lose 20 lbs in 8 weeks?
> 
> Asking for a friend.....



Cut sugar out.

Low carb diet with no alcohol.

Don’t eat processed foods, eat fresh meat steak, chicken, fish.

Along with doing some walking or light exercise would probably do the trick.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

I saw Lynne and Mac have some tickets for HHN now!!!!!

I’m not sure what nights we plan on going yet but have BOGO purchased.

SW did change us up again also I see about 25-30 minute difference on both ends so is ok I guess.

That time of year we don’t have direct flights to Orlando, so a stop off in STL on both, STL isn’t a real complicated airport as far as getting to next gate, return flight doesn’t involve a plane change though.

Nothing changed on other flights later this year yet anyway.

Exciting trip is less than 60 days away..........

Hopefully

If we were to decide not to go it will be the week of so we’re still very excited, gonna order some Lakers masks and Cowboys masks soon and we already have a good stock of travel size wipes and hand sanitizer.


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Cut sugar out.
> 
> Low carb diet with no alcohol.
> 
> Don’t eat processed foods, eat fresh meat steak, chicken, fish.
> 
> Along with doing some walking or light exercise would probably do the trick.



Well, the hardest item to cut out for me would be sugar.
Thanks for your list


----------



## Realfoodfans

macraven said:


> Does anyone know how to lose 20 lbs in 8 weeks?
> 
> Asking for a friend.....


If you find out please share Mac! I’ve put exactly 20lb on since living with the family and having 3 meals a day!  We were eating low carb for 2 years before that and will have to return to that I think.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Thank you @Charade67 I turned the light off when I was up early with Louie!
Going to rouse everyone else now as we are off to National Trust Lyme Park.  Timed arrivals booked in but only Parkland and gardens - the stately homes still not open.  Dogs normally only allowed in the garden on Wednesday but at the moment every day.  
Will brunch before we go as rain expected later so picnic postponed.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Sniff, sniff, not yet.

Enjoy your park time, and hope it involved no rain, Real.  

Overcast start, but the rain was short enough yesterday, and early in the evening enough, that roads were dry sounding hours later.  Steamy day, with high humidity and very hot feeling until the rain drops the temps 20 or so degrees.  But I have to thank the weather.  The warm Southern air is mixing with Northern and Western cool air, and today and tomorrow, that so good odds, we will have that loosing chances of rain, as hot and cool so not mix well.  But then, the warm air wins, the high humidity lessens, as that cooler air leaves, and now predicted to be a hot, but very nice, mostly sunny weekend!  And hoping to enjoy some more pool time this coming weekend.  Hehe, with the warm, my Dsis’s pool and a local friend, both have their pools’ temps so warm.  Like bath water warm.  Woot!

Well, I could stand to loose more than 20 pounds,  

Ah, part of loosing weight, and staying healthy is to drink.  Water.  Yep, water.  And so perfect a day to remind all of that.  To all the homies:



So, drink up, pick your choice of drink, stay hydrated, as all part of that healthy lifestyle.  

And be ever so happy, while enjoying this thirsty Thursday.  The only day you can say, tomorrow is Friday.  Yay!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Does anyone know how to lose 20 lbs in 8 weeks?
> 
> Asking for a friend.....





lol......love that question......how many times have we joked about losing a limb for weight loss!!!!!





















Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Long day of nothing much to do today. Thankfully tomorrow is a short day. I need to leave work early to go to my eye appointment.
> 
> I had a realization tonight at dinner. I realized that we will be at DIsney on St. Patrick's Day. A quick search and I found that there is an Irish pub in Disney Springs that offers live entertainment. We will try to get a reservation there.
> 
> Tonight I also realized that I needed to buy B's textbooks for fall semester.  I went with rentals and spent less that $50 for 3 classes. A great bargain.
> 
> I don't know what was wrong with the weather app, but it was almost 20 degrees off.
> 
> That is scary. Are you in the Hampton Roads area? Prayers for safety for your husband and his coworkers.
> 
> 61 sounds wonderful. I would welcome some cool temps right now.
> 
> Unfortunately not safely.
> 
> I'll leave a light on again. We will be fancy tonight.
> 
> View attachment 512531



Good luck with the eye appointment....think I must be due to go.....

Come over to the UK.....it`s definitely cooler over here!!!





Realfoodfans said:


> If you find out please share Mac! I’ve put exactly 20lb on since living with the family and having 3 meals a day!  We were eating low carb for 2 years before that and will have to return to that I think.



lol....comes to us all!!!



Lynne......I think  there are a few of us in the same boat......I hate to think how many pounds I need to lose!!! Will think about that on Monday......lol......





Thursday again........and we awoke to rain this morning......it`s gone off now, so hope it stays that way.......

Not long back in from picking up a few bits and pieces. We still have so much food in the house not sure when we`ll need to shop properly again.......last shopping order from the store was maybe two weeks ago. I do like the click and collect service as home delivery slots are hard to get where we live. So, few fresh bits today.......farmer next to us is leaving a dozen eggs for us today.....takes us a while to go through them......I have to bake sometimes to use them up........that`s my excuse 

Not much else going on today.......I am determined I will find us a cottage to book today.......may take a while, but I`ll do it!

With @jump00 bringing back an old trip report, I noticed some of the older ones from 2013 back, still have no images or have the Photobucket name slapped across them.....I thought I needed to fix that, so have started replacing with with my pictures from smugmug.......doesn`t take much time, but just needed doing. Few posts at a time will do it........love looking back over the older ones too......and seeing some old names who used to post back then......miss some of them.......


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 










Lynne G said:


> Good Morning, Robo.



Good morning Lynne 




Lynne G said:


> Ack, SW is at it again. Changes in flights. Now 10 more minutes later to arrive, but 2 more hours later to leave. Guess I should be happy to get 2 more hours later, when I should have had 7more later when I first booked.



Sorry to hear they keep messing with your flight times.




schumigirl said:


> Couple of pictures from our wander this morning......quality could be better as they`re from a phone not a real camera.....we could wander round here for hours.



Nice pics of your walk....reminds me a little of a wooded walking path we had to a village in Germany on vacation many years ago.




schumigirl said:


> Rain has come on now.......looks pretty miserable out there. But, we did get our hotel in Scotland booked yesterday.....go up end of August for 6 nights.
> 
> And think we found our ideal cottage to book in September.......looks lovely!!!



Great to hear you have your trip to Scotland settled......sending good wishes your way as your hunt for your cottage in September.




cam757 said:


> DH's work has become a COVID nightmare. Over 300 total cases reported, 1 death, 44 cases just in the last two days. I think at this point, they know there is nothing they can do. The workforce is too large and you can't build nuclear aircraft carriers from home.



Wow......that’s Lot of people with Covid in your hubby’s workplace.



Happy 1st Birthday to the adorable Hope




Sending lots of mummy dust to Keisha.


It has been oppressively hot here. Humidity is terrible....Schumi I would trade you for a few 62 degree days here.

It was thundering all late afternoon yesterday with the sun full out. It’s like the weather does not know what to do.

It hot, humid and rainy this morning. 

They have pushed back school start day here 2weeks as there has been an uptick of Covid cases. Not exponential, but increase. So caution was in order.

I think as testing increases so will positives. 

Spoke with my sister who lives in Orlando and there has been big issue with testing fraud there. She said people who had signed up to get tested and went and got in line in their cars finally drove away before being tested because it was taking to long...only to receive a letter that their tests were positive and they were never tested.

Also people who had signed up and were tested and found out they were positive went to other sites to get another test to make sure first one was right and tested positive again. These were counted as 2 separate positives instead of same person single positive. She said some people had gone and were tested at 3 separate sites and these were counted as 3 separate positives. Sounds like a mess.

Went out and did shopping on Tuesday. Didn’t  get everything done as it was to hot to leave any groceries in car. So still need to get meat and fresh veggies. Our farmers markets have started up here again on Saturday so will get veggies then.

The deer and squirrels have eaten all the peaches off the peach tree. I went out yesterday and raked up most of the peach pits they left behind. 

Lynne enjoy your time at your sisters pool this weekend. 


Have a great Thursday everyone.


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, McK, saw many an email from stores saying now masks. Um, been wearing masks for months, the few times I have been out.


We have been too.  I got the emails from Sam's and Walmart also.
I went into the liquor store a few days ago for the first time in 6 months and some guy tried to come in without a mask and they asked him to leave and come back with a mask.  Sheesh.....


Lynne G said:


> We still will not eat inside a restaurant, even with that 25 percent.


We're not sure we're even going to attempt it, even though our plan would be to sit on the patio. 


Lynne G said:


> Yes, kinda nervous about going in the Fall, but I will try to take the best precautions I can


That's all you can do.  We've been taking a lot of precautions for so long up here that I think other areas have either not been, or not used to doing.  We had to because we were part of the first wave of cases in the country.
All of my family's employers have now put the requirement of mandatory quarantine for 14 days when returning from a hot spot.  One of my dd's was planning on a Daytona trip next month and that's out the window now.  Another of my dd's is currently in Virginia, but Virginia is not yet on the hot spot list.  NY, NJ and CT just added a bunch of states and Virginia was one of them so we're watching it carefully until she gets home.


cam757 said:


> DH's work has become a COVID nightmare. Over 300 total cases reported, 1 death, 44 cases just in the last two days.


I'm sorry to hear that.


cam757 said:


> I love Publix. We don't have any close by, just Food Lions, Walmarts, Krogers and Harris Teeters.


The only one of those we have here is Walmart.  We do go to Publix in Florida too.


schumigirl said:


> You`ve got to feel comfortable though to do that.


Yeah, I'm not quite there yet. 


schumigirl said:


> Good to see you mrose.......


Thanks!  


Charade67 said:


> I had a realization tonight at dinner. I realized that we will be at DIsney on St. Patrick's Day. A quick search and I found that there is an Irish pub in Disney Springs that offers live entertainment. We will try to get a reservation there.


Raglan Road!  One of our favorite places to eat and hang out in Disney Springs.  I've always wanted to go for St. Patrick's Day; they have have a "Great Irish Hooley".  I'm super jealous now!



Robo56 said:


> I think as testing increases so will positives.


There's something going on with the positives here too.  One of my family works in a nursing home and its mandatory they test all staff and residents.  One nurse came back positive and she said there's no way she could've been positive because she doesn't go anywhere and lives with her elderly father who is very ill.  She went to the hospital and got tested again and it was negative.  Then she got another test and it was negative.  The dept. of health said that the first test must've been a false positive, which I didn't even know was a thing.  ????  I would love to know the percentage of false positives!  Or how many of the asymptomatic cases are actually false positives. 

Oh well, I must get off and get moving today.  Have a great day!


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning, Robo.  Hope your coffee is good tasting this morning.  My tea has been nice, listening to the downpour we had been hearing for the last 15 minutes or so.  Knew it had ended, as loud bird heard.    But know it is sunny bright out, like nothing happened.  Oh so muggy here too.  Thanks, I do enjoy relaxing in her pool.  So nice, as just her and us.  
Yeah, Robo and McK, there’s not consistent testing where I live either.  Yeah, we usually only go to one or two places before going home to unload.  Yeah, can’t leave anything that will spoil in a hot car.  I do have a freezer bag in the car, but I still drop off frozen and refrigerated items before going anywhere else.  

Schumi, so nice some Scotland time planned, and cottage trip sounds perfect for get always, since no trip now scheduled in September.

And even with our Governor putting more limits on indoor dining, there is talk that the City, which said no fans to watch our pro teams, now saying, well maybe.  Um, I have no desire to ride the rails, nor sit in a stadium.  Just not the risks I want to take.  This new normal is nothing like normal, and until all have a chance to be vaccinated, anything lesser than the new normal will happen slowly.  And no start date as to when work in person will resume for me or DH.  My work has a scale from 0 to 3, as 3 is full reconstitution. My workplace location is still at 0.  When at 3, when all that can return, who knows? I am thinking maybe by the end of this year?   The new normal.  At least issues like allowing more telework days, to allowing saving vacation that otherwise will be lost at end of year, is now being talked about by our top people.  About time.  And while I do not mind going into work, my office is a bit nicer than my desk at home, work printer so much faster, and nicer, I am getting used to the telework clothing.  No need to change clothes when I am done work.  

Ooh, little one is up, maybe a switch to coffee if she is in the mood to make some, for me too.  ️


----------



## Charade67

Another slow, boring day today. That’s okay because I get to leave in an hour and a half.

Last night I dreamed that I was at Universal. I was supposed to chaperone some students, but when the boat got to Citywalk they all took off without me. I realized that I had left my wallet at the hotel, so I started to go back for it. It started raining, so I went into a shop that was selling chili bowls. I was looking at the bowls and thinking of buying some for gifts when I remembered that I didn’t have my wallet. I tried to leave the store, but found myself in a men’s clothing store. A sales clerk asked if she could help me. I tried to explain that I was just in the bowl shop and had no idea how I ended up in the clothing store. The clerk just laughed and then I woke up. I have some of the weirdest dreams.




Lynne G said:


> Well, I could stand to loose more than 20 pounds,


I could stand to lose 20 pounds a few times. 
Love the panda pic. 


schumigirl said:


> Come over to the UK.....it`s definitely cooler over here!!!


 I wish I could. Someday I hope to make it over there. It’s on my bucket list. 



Robo56 said:


> Spoke with my sister who lives in Orlando and there has been big issue with testing fraud there.


 I’m at the point where I just don’t know what to believe anymore. There is way too much conflicting information. 



mckennarose said:


> Raglan Road! One of our favorite places to eat and hang out in Disney Springs. I've always wanted to go for St. Patrick's Day; they have have a "Great Irish Hooley". I'm super jealous now!


That’s the one. I have never been there before. I am patiently waiting until we can make reservations.

I need to go find something to do.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Lynne G homeworking clothing is so much comfier from office attire!  Though my office days are finished now I only disposed of my business suits when we moved here.

We had a nice walk at National Trust Lyme Park.  If you ever watched Pride & Prejudice from the 90’s you may remember Colin Firth emerging from a swim in the lake there.  Lyme became Pemberley.  It is a beautiful location and the rain held off.


There are usually children’s trails but not at the moment but they enjoyed some hill rolling.



@schumigirl hope you find a cottage.  Think more people are feeling comfortable with getting away for a few days now.  Only one death in Cheshire from Covid in the last week.

My brother and sister in law are going down to their son in London tomorrow for a few days.  He’s not central now and they don’t plan going into the city as they usually would.


----------



## cam757

Happy HOT Thursday! Another scorcher today here.  I think a little rain is in the forecast so that should help cool things off a bit. 

Not much going on today.  At work for a little while longer then off until Monday.  No plans for the weekend.  We have been sticking close to home with the upsurge in cases.  I need to mulch my flowerbeds so we may go get a truckload or two to put down. The vegetable garden is hanging on by a thread. Tomatoes are coming in nicely. Replanted snap beans since our baby cottontail feasted on all the blooms on the last crop.  I really didn't mind, I enjoyed watching the little thing over the last few months.

Not sure what is for dinner.  Nothing cooked indoors, that is for sure.

Have a good evening!




macraven said:


> Cam you are late posting here
> Do you have a note from your parental units to excuse your tardiness here.... jk



Lol!!!  Oh no, I am in T-R-O-U-B-L-E! 



schumigirl said:


> Hey cam.......missed your posts!!!!
> 
> That is such a worry where your DH works!!! There are just some places that you cannot avoid having people altogether and continuing to work. Will keep fingers crossed for your DH!
> 
> Glad you had a nice vacation earlier......sounds like fun! Despite the storm. Hope you get another trip in September.



Thanks!! Yes, it is a constant concern and we have told our parents that it probably is not a good idea to visit in person for a while, just to keep them healthy.

Hope you are able to get your cottage booked soon.   I am holding off on booking our trip a little longer due to the surge.  I am afraid they are going to lock us down again.  I do love the beach but a lovely cabin in the mountains sounds nice after what has felt like a week living on the surface of the sun.




Charade67 said:


> That is scary. Are you in the Hampton Roads area? Prayers for safety for your husband and his coworkers.



Thanks! Yes, our region is the hotspot of Virginia these days or so they say.....



mckennarose said:


> I would love to know the percentage of false positives! Or how many of the asymptomatic cases are actually false positives.



I wonder too?  I know of at least one person that has had a false positive.



mckennarose said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.



Thanks!  Hopefully it will get better soon... not today though. Another 19 cases.



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Does anyone know how to lose 20 lbs in 8 weeks?
> 
> Asking for a friend.....



Low carb works great.   I have been doing it on and off forever.  Been off lately more than on. Ice cream has called my name every night this week.


----------



## jump00

schumigirl said:


> lol......love that question......how many times have we joked about losing a limb for weight loss!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 512557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the eye appointment....think I must be due to go.....
> 
> Come over to the UK.....it`s definitely cooler over here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol....comes to us all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne......I think  there are a few of us in the same boat......I hate to think how many pounds I need to lose!!! Will think about that on Monday......lol......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday again........and we awoke to rain this morning......it`s gone off now, so hope it stays that way.......
> 
> Not long back in from picking up a few bits and pieces. We still have so much food in the house not sure when we`ll need to shop properly again.......last shopping order from the store was maybe two weeks ago. I do like the click and collect service as home delivery slots are hard to get where we live. So, few fresh bits today.......farmer next to us is leaving a dozen eggs for us today.....takes us a while to go through them......I have to bake sometimes to use them up........that`s my excuse
> 
> Not much else going on today.......I am determined I will find us a cottage to book today.......may take a while, but I`ll do it!
> 
> With @jump00 bringing back an old trip report, I noticed some of the older ones from 2013 back, still have no images or have the Photobucket name slapped across them.....I thought I needed to fix that, so have started replacing with with my pictures from smugmug.......doesn`t take much time, but just needed doing. Few posts at a time will do it........love looking back over the older ones too......and seeing some old names who used to post back then......miss some of them.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 512562


----------



## jump00

Thanks for the mention Carole- I don’t think I ever read your first trip report and I encourage all @schumigirl fans to go back and see where “it all began”.  I did miss not being able to see your original pictures but I loved your story telling!!!!! ( especially what you liked/disliked about Disney).
Brenda


----------



## Lynne G

Weather was done it’s rain in the morning, then ever so hot rest of the day.  Hence, dinner was burgers on the grill, with some grilled tomatoes and grilled red peppers.  Made potato salad, as too hot for baked, except little one did have her baked tater, as not will eat my potato salad.  Rest of us enjoyed it though.  Double cheeseburgers, put plain ones for little one.  Yum!  Back in the AC cooled home, to chill, and enjoy ice cream.  Yep, that kind of day.   

And yep, enjoy reading Schumi trip reports, and have ventured to some of the food places she has, and was so happy with eating there. Ocean Prime, and breakfast places, all were good enough for me to return, that I would not have thought to eat there, if not for Schumi’s review of those places.



Yay, a good night sleep tonight, and WOOT!  Wake up knowing it will be a Friday.


----------



## macraven

to our newest homie

jump00

I keep wanting to put dots in the 00 in your Dis name so it looks like eyes.....


----------



## macraven

Lynne, it’s not even 8 pm and you are calling it a night already?

You need to practice up for your next vacation and stay up later


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Lynne, it’s not even 8 pm and you are calling it a night already?
> 
> You need to practice up for your next vacation and stay up later



Are you getting practice too Mac?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Oh forgot to mention Happy Birthday to Harry Potter!!!!!

In real life anyway lol!!!

Daniel Radcliffe


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Are you getting practice too Mac?


I’m still a night owl....lol

Only time I’m up early morning (6:15) is when Mr Mac oversleeps and the cats wake me up for food.
Cats start begging for food around 6 am.
It takes me a good 15 minutes to wake up

I prefer to sleep in until 7 am.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> I’m still a night owl....lol
> 
> Only time I’m up early morning (6:15) is when Mr Mac oversleeps and the cats wake me up for food.
> Cats start begging for food around 6 am.
> It takes me a good 15 minutes to wake up
> 
> I prefer to sleep in until 7 am.



Our Siamese goes after our youngest (11) in the mornings, he absolutely loves him and he will do that cat paw massage on him to wake him up!!!

Our cat is almost 11 also.


----------



## macraven

One of my first cats I had was a Siamese.
Those cats are way cool as a pet.

Hopefully the kitty will always be attached to your boy
and he will have the morning food shift ....


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

We got him when he was 8 weeks old and was very good for a couple of months, then he turned wild, literally for exercise he would elevate up and down curtains or box our Black Lab and Doberman.

So we got him neutered and he has been a wonderful cat since very friendly and social to visitors even, I had a cat when I was younger that was out of sight if a visitor was around.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Quiet night tonight. We tried to watch some baseball but it just wasn't the same without the crowds. I dozed off while Dh was watching something. Now I am wide awake.




Realfoodfans said:


> We had a nice walk at National Trust Lyme Park.


That looks really nice. Are the buildings open to the public under normal circumstances?



cam757 said:


> Hope you are able to get your cottage booked soon. I am holding off on booking our trip a little longer due to the surge. I am afraid they are going to lock us down again. I do love the beach but a lovely cabin in the mountains sounds nice after what has felt like a week living on the surface of the sun.


 I really hope it eases up in your area soon. Any idea what is causing the increase?



Lynne G said:


> Weather was done it’s rain in the morning, then ever so hot rest of the day


I think it leaves your area and comes here. We have been getting late afternoon showers. 



Lynne G said:


> And yep, enjoy reading Schumi trip reports, and have ventured to some of the food places she has, and was so happy with eating there.


I think it was one of her trip reports that convinced me to stay at the Royal Pacific Resort.

Welcome Jump00..

I'll leave the light on again tonight. Going rustic this time.


----------



## macraven

I like your light .....


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Charade67 yes the National Trust is a charity we are members of that save and restore historic buildings and keep special areas of land safe.  They are all over the country and we have a dozen very close to us.  The houses are usually open to self guide or take a guided tour through the history.  Wonderful places.

Hubs birthday today.  We didn’t have a good sleep at all last night so I’m letting him sleep in.  More trauma yesterday from ex son in law - it’s very wearing.

Little one and I are doing a cake this morning to have at lunchtime as they are away with their father this weekend.  A lot of chocolate is involved!

Our first venture out for a sit down dinner later with my son and DIL.

Have a good Friday everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good morning Sans family
> 
> Good morning Lynne
> 
> Nice pics of your walk....reminds me a little of a wooded walking path we had to a village in Germany on vacation many years ago.
> 
> 
> Great to hear you have your trip to Scotland settled......sending good wishes your way as your hunt for your cottage in September.
> 
> 
> Wow......that’s Lot of people with Covid in your hubby’s workplace.
> 
> 
> Sending lots of mummy dust to Keisha.
> 
> 
> It has been oppressively hot here. Humidity is terrible....Schumi I would trade you for a few 62 degree days here.
> 
> It was thundering all late afternoon yesterday with the sun full out. It’s like the weather does not know what to do.
> 
> It hot, humid and rainy this morning.
> 
> They have pushed back school start day here 2weeks as there has been an uptick of Covid cases. Not exponential, but increase. So caution was in order.
> 
> I think as testing increases so will positives.
> 
> Spoke with my sister who lives in Orlando and there has been big issue with testing fraud there. She said people who had signed up to get tested and went and got in line in their cars finally drove away before being tested because it was taking to long...only to receive a letter that their tests were positive and they were never tested.
> 
> Also people who had signed up and were tested and found out they were positive went to other sites to get another test to make sure first one was right and tested positive again. These were counted as 2 separate positives instead of same person single positive. She said some people had gone and were tested at 3 separate sites and these were counted as 3 separate positives. Sounds like a mess.
> 
> Went out and did shopping on Tuesday. Didn’t  get everything done as it was to hot to leave any groceries in car. So still need to get meat and fresh veggies. Our farmers markets have started up here again on Saturday so will get veggies then.
> 
> The deer and squirrels have eaten all the peaches off the peach tree. I went out yesterday and raked up most of the peach pits they left behind.
> 
> Lynne enjoy your time at your sisters pool this weekend.
> 
> 
> Have a great Thursday everyone.




Nice to see you Robo.......thank you, we are lucky around here with countryside and beaches too.......I love Germany. Haven`t been back there for a long time, sadly no plans to go back now. Scotland has a lot of similarities to Germany in many places....probably because we both get a lot of rain......lol.....it`s very green!!

I`d trade you weather anyday......I know what you mean though. We are predicted thunderstorms this weekend, we did have a storm a month or so back which was good enough for us over here....not as impressive as Florida......

Florida doesn`t seem to be dealing this very well at all. I dread to think what it`ll be like once the crowds start to come back......I think the parks are delaing with it well right now because there`s no one there. Hotels are not busy, their levels are very low. Hope your sister did get sorted with the correct result eventually.

Nice your farmers market are opening up again. We have a few round about us and they are so much nicer to shop in along with the farm stores we are lucky to have so close.

I do love the sound of the deers so close to you. They can`t get in to our property, although the foxes manage it.....pesky little things! there`s a distinct lack of squirrels round here for some reason......not sure why.

Have a great weekend.......





mckennarose said:


> We have been too.  I got the emails from Sam's and Walmart also.
> I went into the liquor store a few days ago for the first time in 6 months and some guy tried to come in without a mask and they asked him to leave and come back with a mask.  Sheesh.....
> 
> We're not sure we're even going to attempt it, even though our plan would be to sit on the patio.
> 
> That's all you can do.  We've been taking a lot of precautions for so long up here that I think other areas have either not been, or not used to doing.  We had to because we were part of the first wave of cases in the country.
> All of my family's employers have now put the requirement of mandatory quarantine for 14 days when returning from a hot spot.  One of my dd's was planning on a Daytona trip next month and that's out the window now.  Another of my dd's is currently in Virginia, but Virginia is not yet on the hot spot list.  NY, NJ and CT just added a bunch of states and Virginia was one of them so we're watching it carefully until she gets home.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> The only one of those we have here is Walmart.  We do go to Publix in Florida too.
> 
> Yeah, I'm not quite there yet.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Raglan Road!  One of our favorite places to eat and hang out in Disney Springs.  I've always wanted to go for St. Patrick's Day; they have have a "Great Irish Hooley".  I'm super jealous now!
> 
> 
> There's something going on with the positives here too.  One of my family works in a nursing home and its mandatory they test all staff and residents.  One nurse came back positive and she said there's no way she could've been positive because she doesn't go anywhere and lives with her elderly father who is very ill.  She went to the hospital and got tested again and it was negative.  Then she got another test and it was negative.  The dept. of health said that the first test must've been a false positive, which I didn't even know was a thing.  ????  I would love to know the percentage of false positives!  Or how many of the asymptomatic cases are actually false positives.
> 
> Oh well, I must get off and get moving today.  Have a great day!





Masks are mandatory from today in all stores today. And initially they unbelievably said takeaways and sandwich stores were exempt......but that`s changed.

However saw this morning that two grocery chain stores have said they won`t enforce the masks  No idea if they`ll get away with that, hope not.

It`s only going to encourage those who are belligerant about wearing them already.....crazy.

Hope you enjoy eating out if you do go......we felt better once we had actually done it, now, I won`t be rushing to go for a drink in a pub or pop in somewhere I don`t know, but it felt better than I thought it was going to be. But, it is very quiet right nw, once more folks start going out it might be different.







Charade67 said:


> Another slow, boring day today. That’s okay because I get to leave in an hour and a half.
> 
> Last night I dreamed that I was at Universal. I was supposed to chaperone some students, but when the boat got to Citywalk they all took off without me. I realized that I had left my wallet at the hotel, so I started to go back for it. It started raining, so I went into a shop that was selling chili bowls. I was looking at the bowls and thinking of buying some for gifts when I remembered that I didn’t have my wallet. I tried to leave the store, but found myself in a men’s clothing store. A sales clerk asked if she could help me. I tried to explain that I was just in the bowl shop and had no idea how I ended up in the clothing store. The clerk just laughed and then I woke up. I have some of the weirdest dreams.
> 
> 
> I could stand to lose 20 pounds a few times.
> Love the panda pic.
> I wish I could. Someday I hope to make it over there. It’s on my bucket list.
> 
> I’m at the point where I just don’t know what to believe anymore. There is way too much conflicting information.
> 
> 
> That’s the one. I have never been there before. I am patiently waiting until we can make reservations.
> 
> I need to go find something to do.




There is a lot of info out there and yes, who do you believe! I think we could chat for hours about dreams......Tom swears I mumble most nights too......and is always amazed how vivid my dreams are.........






cam757 said:


> Happy HOT Thursday! Another scorcher today here.  I think a little rain is in the forecast so that should help cool things off a bit.
> 
> Not much going on today.  At work for a little while longer then off until Monday.  No plans for the weekend.  We have been sticking close to home with the upsurge in cases.  I need to mulch my flowerbeds so we may go get a truckload or two to put down. The vegetable garden is hanging on by a thread. Tomatoes are coming in nicely. Replanted snap beans since our baby cottontail feasted on all the blooms on the last crop.  I really didn't mind, I enjoyed watching the little thing over the last few months.
> 
> Not sure what is for dinner.  Nothing cooked indoors, that is for sure.
> 
> Have a good evening
> 
> Thanks!! Yes, it is a constant concern and we have told our parents that it probably is not a good idea to visit in person for a while, just to keep them healthy.
> 
> Hope you are able to get your cottage booked soon.   I am holding off on booking our trip a little longer due to the surge.  I am afraid they are going to lock us down again.  I do love the beach but a lovely cabin in the mountains sounds nice after what has felt like a week living on the surface of the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yes, our region is the hotspot of Virginia these days or so they say.....
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder too?  I know of at least one person that has had a false positive.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Hopefully it will get better soon... not today though. Another 19 cases.
> 
> 
> 
> Low carb works great.   I have been doing it on and off forever.  Been off lately more than on. Ice cream has called my name every night this week.




lol....ice cream is always good!!!

And yes, a cabin in the woods sounds lovely......anything to just change routine for a week or so......

I am a little worried about our Scotland visit. Mum has been so good at shielding I worry we go up and it all goes out the window......I`m not even sure what the rules are now about us going up.....I don`t think I`m supposed to hug her yet???

Doesn`t sound good where you are right now either! Hope it slows down soon......







jump00 said:


> Thanks for the mention Carole- I don’t think I ever read your first trip report and I encourage all @schumigirl fans to go back and see where “it all began”.  I did miss not being able to see your original pictures but I loved your story telling!!!!! ( especially what you liked/disliked about Disney).
> Brenda




Brenda!!!! So good to see you here......yes, stay a while and chat with us on here 

And Thank you for saying that.......aww shucks  I didn`t write a whole lot then.....lol......yes, we did enjoy many things about Disney.......including how quiet it was 07/08 when we could ride Splash Mountain 6 times in a row without getting off as there was no one there....happy days!!!!

But, it was Universal we really fell in love with......once we stopped doing Disney, we never missed it once.

I am slowly going through the 13 trip report, and will try to do the older ones too....yes, I like pictures too in a report........






Lynne G said:


> Weather was done it’s rain in the morning, then ever so hot rest of the day.  Hence, dinner was burgers on the grill, with some grilled tomatoes and grilled red peppers.  Made potato salad, as too hot for baked, except little one did have her baked tater, as not will eat my potato salad.  Rest of us enjoyed it though.  Double cheeseburgers, put plain ones for little one.  Yum!  Back in the AC cooled home, to chill, and enjoy ice cream.  Yep, that kind of day.
> 
> And yep, enjoy reading Schumi trip reports, and have ventured to some of the food places she has, and was so happy with eating there. Ocean Prime, and breakfast places, all were good enough for me to return, that I would not have thought to eat there, if not for Schumi’s review of those places.
> 
> View attachment 512743
> 
> Yay, a good night sleep tonight, and WOOT!  Wake up knowing it will be a Friday.




Glad to hear you made it to Ocean Prime....did I miss you mention it? It is a beautiful place and the food is wonderful.......and glad you enjoyed it. It really is one of my favourite things when folks go somewhere as they`ve read it on the trip reports.......I get so many pm`s and messages about some places.....always good to read them!






macraven said:


> I’m still a night owl....lol
> 
> Only time I’m up early morning (6:15) is when Mr Mac oversleeps and the cats wake me up for food.
> Cats start begging for food around 6 am.
> It takes me a good 15 minutes to wake up
> 
> I prefer to sleep in until 7 am.




You`re the only person I know I can email if I`m awake in the middle of the night or very early in the morning and I`ll get a reply straight away 

I`m more an early morning person, although I can burn the candle at both ends for so long.......then I fall asleep in a heartbeat.






Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Quiet night tonight. We tried to watch some baseball but it just wasn't the same without the crowds. I dozed off while Dh was watching something. Now I am wide awake.
> 
> 
> That looks really nice. Are the buildings open to the public under normal circumstances?
> 
> I really hope it eases up in your area soon. Any idea what is causing the increase?
> 
> I think it leaves your area and comes here. We have been getting late afternoon showers.
> 
> I think it was one of her trip reports that convinced me to stay at the Royal Pacific Resort.
> 
> Welcome Jump00..
> 
> I'll leave the light on again tonight. Going rustic this time.
> 
> View attachment 512792



Good to know Charade......we love RPR......absolutely our home from home......

Nice fire!!!


Happy Birthday to RFF husband.......hope he has a good day........



Sending our lovely Keisha many hugs......hurry back we miss you posting on here.....





Very weird day today......it`s grey, warm but cool and incredibly still. The sea doesn`t even look as it`s moving at all, incredibly calm.

Think we`ll go out a walk somewhere, but no idea where.....supposed to have a thunderstorm over the weekend.....hope so. Love a good storm......

Well, we did manage to get our cottage booked last night......not in September though, going first week in October now. We found a place we both liked, right in the centre of a little town....with off street parking which is Tom`s only request. It`s quite hard in these small places to have something so central with parking that isn`t a walk away.

I did want something more remote and sprawling.....but we thought we`d prefer to be within walking distances of restaurants, little stores and such. And the place we chose is right next to a local bakery......that`ll be breakfast sorted!!! Usually I`d choose a big kitchen even though we don`t cook on any trip, this one has a tiny little kitchen.....but it has everything we need including a fridge freezer which will keep milk for tea and wine and snacks cold!

Kyle has said they`re having mac n cheese for dinner tonight, so will make Tom and I a chicken curry......hot and spicy!!

And it`s Friday......for those working......happy weekend!!!











































Have the best Friday...........




​


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Mac, I was not going to bed at that time, just felt like chilling, with watching a show I had not seen before.  Went to bed my usual time, then got woken up as DH must have fell asleep watching TV, as he came to bed over an hour after I did.  Did promptly return to sleeping.  


And yes, while it is almost noon for Schumi and Real, it’s early enough morning for me. I can be a night owl, but then I go back to being an early bird.   I have always been an early riser.  


I know I will be a night owl tonight.  Heading to sister’s place, this afternoon, and she has always been a night owl.  No matter, I am usually the first one up.  Tomorrow, we have to help her step DD with a neighborhood yard sale.  With three kids, 1 that turned 2, she needs help with selling the stuff.  So, since she lives even further up the road than sister, we will go up today, to help her DD get ready tonight too.  

Nice so many old places to visit, Real.  And great pictures,  looked beautiful.  I enjoy some of the old architecture.  Stone buildings are some of my favorite.  

Yay, for Schumi getting plans set in place.  Hugs took awhile for us to do.  I am sure it will just be nice to say hello to mum and family while you are back in Scotland.  And cottage in small village sounds like a perfect getaway.  And yeah, I rarely cook meals when away.  No need for a fabulous kitchen in the places I stay.  I do appreciate a small oven or microwave, as nice to be able to heat up small meals or snacks.  


And ah, yes.  A Friday.


----------



## Lynne G

To Real’s DH. Ooh, and almost forgot.

Keisha, hope you are doing well, and enjoying some down time to heal.


----------



## jump00

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Quiet night tonight. We tried to watch some baseball but it just wasn't the same without the crowds. I dozed off while Dh was watching something. Now I am wide awake.
> 
> 
> That looks really nice. Are the buildings open to the public under normal circumstances?
> 
> I really hope it eases up in your area soon. Any idea what is causing the increase?
> 
> I think it leaves your area and comes here. We have been getting late afternoon showers.
> 
> I think it was one of her trip reports that convinced me to stay at the Royal Pacific Resort.
> 
> Welcome Jump00..
> 
> I'll leave the light on again tonight. Going rustic this time.
> 
> View attachment 512792


Thank you @Charade67 for the welcome!!!!!


----------



## jump00

macraven said:


> to our newest homie
> 
> jump00
> 
> I keep wanting to put dots in the 00 in your Dis name so it looks like eyes.....


Hello @macraven and thank you for the lovely welcome!!!!!  I’ve enjoyed your posts and the valuable information you’ve shared.........here on the Dis.

Brenda ( jump00)


----------



## Lynne G

Bah ha ha. See all you of leisure, what you are missing:


----------



## macraven

Thank you Brenda 
I’m so glad you have joined us as you are now a part of our family on the dark side.

sending Keisha good vibes


----------



## mckennarose

Morning SAN's!  
And welcome to @jump00 !

Wet and a little cloudy here now, but the sun will come out and be around 80 today.  Not as hot as it's been, but still nice.  


Lynne G said:


> And even with our Governor putting more limits on indoor dining, there is talk that the City, which said no fans to watch our pro teams, now saying, well maybe. Um, I have no desire to ride the rails, nor sit in a stadium. Just not the risks I want to take.


I wouldn't either.  If they would've had the minor league baseball games I would be tempted to go and not sit in the stands, but in the grass where we have more room to get away from people.  At least that was my plan to check out.... but no baseball games.  I'm still waiting to see what they do for AHL hockey since we get season tix or flex pass for the baby Pens. I think this whole Fall and holiday season will be very different too.
I passed the soccer field near my house yesterday and they were having practice.  That took me by surprise!  I didn't think they would be doing any sports yet, since they haven't even decided on the type of schooling they will have for the Fall.  


Realfoodfans said:


> We had a nice walk at National Trust Lyme Park.


Such beautiful pictures and area!  


cam757 said:


> Thanks! Hopefully it will get better soon... not today though. Another 19 cases.


Ugh!  Sorry to hear that.  Our county has been hovering below 20 new cases per day, usually a very small number. (compared to three months ago!)  I think our cases yesterday were 6.  I did see a small spike last week, which is when they put us back on restrictions.



Realfoodfans said:


> Hubs birthday today.


Happy Birthday to your hubby!


schumigirl said:


> However saw this morning that two grocery chain stores have said they won`t enforce the masks  No idea if they`ll get away with that, hope not.


Before our governor put us back on tighter restrictions, there were a lot of stores that didn't seem to enforce the "mandatory mask" thing.  Now that we're on tighter restrictions again the stores are more strict with Walmart even having a worker who stands at the entrance line to remind people they need a mask to enter.  Stores are also back to closing all but one entrance and counting the amount of people going in and out to control how many people are inside.

Well, I realized I started to type this at 9:30 am and just got back to it now.  I walked away from the pc and forgot to finish it, lol!  Thank goodness it's Friday.
Have a great day homies!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Thank you all for hubs birthday wishes - the cake went well and he was very pleased with the felted version of Louie I had made by a friend.  I’ve had a couple of workshops with her but her work is amazing!



Sat in the garden for a while now before our venture to the restaurant for dinner.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, saw lines for some stores in the mall, that we were like, nope no need to shop there.  I hear ya McK, still not going anywhere where crowded if I can help it.  

Oh, for all to know, if not reading the HHN thread.  There will be no HHN this year.  First time in 30 years.  They are, however, already promoting next year’s one.  I just bought my ticket the other day.  Am standing by to see how I can get a refund, as usually such tickets are not refundable.  Kinda sad, but I am still coming the 2 weeks late in September.  I need to get away, and I like the  Fall down there.  And, my time will still be during AP celebrations time, so there’s that.  And I would assume, they would do something like Fall decorations around, that will make fun photo ops. Historic times, new normal.  Yes, scary times health wise as well. Let’s all hope we are back to more normal, risk of virus none it very little, sooner than later.  I too think not until later in the year, next year.  Why we made the decision not to cruise again until at least 2022, maybe even early 2023.


----------



## Lynne G

Real, glad to hear DH is enjoying his birthday, and what a cute, and so perfect present.  Love seeing it.  What a beautiful dog.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Oh Mac, I was not going to bed at that time, just felt like chilling, with watching a show I had not seen before.  Went to bed my usual time, then got woken up as DH must have fell asleep watching TV, as he came to bed over an hour after I did.  Did promptly return to sleeping.
> 
> 
> And yes, while it is almost noon for Schumi and Real, it’s early enough morning for me. I can be a night owl, but then I go back to being an early bird.   I have always been an early riser.
> 
> 
> I know I will be a night owl tonight.  Heading to sister’s place, this afternoon, and she has always been a night owl.  No matter, I am usually the first one up.  Tomorrow, we have to help her step DD with a neighborhood yard sale.  With three kids, 1 that turned 2, she needs help with selling the stuff.  So, since she lives even further up the road than sister, we will go up today, to help her DD get ready tonight too.
> 
> Nice so many old places to visit, Real.  And great pictures,  looked beautiful.  I enjoy some of the old architecture.  Stone buildings are some of my favorite.
> 
> Yay, for Schumi getting plans set in place.  Hugs took awhile for us to do.  I am sure it will just be nice to say hello to mum and family while you are back in Scotland.  And cottage in small village sounds like a perfect getaway.  And yeah, I rarely cook meals when away.  No need for a fabulous kitchen in the places I stay.  I do appreciate a small oven or microwave, as nice to be able to heat up small meals or snacks.
> 
> 
> And ah, yes.  A Friday.
> 
> View attachment 512823



Me too Lynne....I always feel the day is wasted if I`m not up early........yep, kitchen will do us just fine. I won`t cook anything on a trip....not even a small meal.....but for folks who maybe have families I can see why they do it.....

Snacks are cold and quick!!! 

Have a great Friday Lynne......





Lynne G said:


> Bah ha ha. See all you of leisure, what you are missing:
> 
> View attachment 512860



Glad not to see that!!




mckennarose said:


> Morning SAN's!
> And welcome to @jump00 !
> 
> Wet and a little cloudy here now, but the sun will come out and be around 80 today.  Not as hot as it's been, but still nice.
> 
> I wouldn't either.  If they would've had the minor league baseball games I would be tempted to go and not sit in the stands, but in the grass where we have more room to get away from people.  At least that was my plan to check out.... but no baseball games.  I'm still waiting to see what they do for AHL hockey since we get season tix or flex pass for the baby Pens. I think this whole Fall and holiday season will be very different too.
> I passed the soccer field near my house yesterday and they were having practice.  That took me by surprise!  I didn't think they would be doing any sports yet, since they haven't even decided on the type of schooling they will have for the Fall.
> 
> Such beautiful pictures and area!
> 
> Ugh!  Sorry to hear that.  Our county has been hovering below 20 new cases per day, usually a very small number. (compared to three months ago!)  I think our cases yesterday were 6.  I did see a small spike last week, which is when they put us back on restrictions.
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to your hubby!
> 
> Before our governor put us back on tighter restrictions, there were a lot of stores that didn't seem to enforce the "mandatory mask" thing.  Now that we're on tighter restrictions again the stores are more strict with Walmart even having a worker who stands at the entrance line to remind people they need a mask to enter.  Stores are also back to closing all but one entrance and counting the amount of people going in and out to control how many people are inside.
> 
> Well, I realized I started to type this at 9:30 am and just got back to it now.  I walked away from the pc and forgot to finish it, lol!  Thank goodness it's Friday.
> Have a great day homies!



I think more places do need to go back to basics......if everyone was made to wear a mask and follow the rules, we might just get a grip of this. 

Have a great weekend mrose.......



So, it`s official about HHN being cancelled. 

I did mention to macraven and Janet I`d been told a week or so ago it wasn`t going ahead......from a completely unofficial person I have to say......not claiming any insider knowledge at all!!!! 

It`s not really a surprise at all I guess. Incredibly sad though. We know several folks who are SA every year and love it so much. 

It will be a huge gap this year with it not going ahead........



I`ve reached the age where I just looked for my glasses......and yes, they`re on my head!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Haha, Schumi.  I forget my sunglasses are on my head sometimes.  Hope that means we both are not getting old. 

Kinda dark out, rained for 5 minutes, and now muggy and sunny bright out. A what for lunch. Little one replaced tea with coffee. Both quite good this morning.

And yeah, I feel for all the workers that have their normal work routine effected so negativity by the virus response. We try to at least pick up orders at local places we used to dine in.  And I am still going to do park time to help those TMs that are working.


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, and any other homie that bought HHN tickets.  Posted in HHN thread.  Was reading through the AP group Facebook posts, and Universal posted that can save your tickets and will be honored next year, or call and will be refunded.  

Eh, I am planning to go next year too, so I may just keep the tickets.  If Ido have to change those plans, I would hope they would let me get a refund.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Mac, and any other homie that bought HHN tickets.  Posted in HHN thread.  Was reading through the AP group Facebook posts, and Universal posted that can save your tickets and will be honored next year, or call and will be refunded.
> 
> Eh, I am planning to go next year too, so I may just keep the tickets.  If Ido have to change those plans, I would hope they would let me get a refund.



Yes, I would imagine they`ll be very good Lynne with regards to tickets. They`ll do their best for guests with tickets.


----------



## macraven

Even with the cancellation of hhn, I’m still going to UO.

Hanging in the parks will be fine for me
And hope it will not have crowds.

so looking forward to doing hagrids with out long waits!
and will enjoy eating all my meals out.

GA numbers are still growing but our area still not requiring  face masks.
Exception at Walmart, Publix, and a few more places.

just saw your post Lynne.
I have will call pick up at the hotel and will keep my bogo tickets to use for next year.

prices will go up and the tix price next year probably won’t be as sweet in 2021.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks, what I figure will see at least a price increase too, Mac, and why I will hold onto my ticket too.  Plus, already paid for, so one less expense for next year.  If I like end of September this year, I may very well go same time, or even a week earlier, next year.  I too am hoping for low crowds this end of September, as at SF for a few nights, then RPR the rest of the time.  Hoping to say hello to some homies during that time.  No handshake though, or hug.  Chatting, and enjoying time with homies, yes.


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. Not much going on today. Right now I am sitting in my car waiting for B to get a haircut. I could probably wait inside the salon, but don’t want to wear a mask.




Realfoodfans said:


> Hubs birthday today.


 Happy birthday to him.  



schumigirl said:


> I think we could chat for hours about dreams......Tom swears I mumble most nights too......and is always amazed how vivid my dreams are.........


It’s funny, I have crazy, vivid dreams, but dh rarely remembers his. He will often shout or even scream while sleeping but rarely remembers what in the dream made him scream.



schumigirl said:


> Good to know Charade......we love RPR......absolutely our home from home......


I will be happy to stay there again. Dh wants to try the Hard Rock. 



mckennarose said:


> If they would've had the minor league baseball games I would be tempted to go and not sit in the stands, but in the grass where we have more room to get away from people.


I miss our minor league games. Such a great, and cheap night’s entertainment. 



Realfoodfans said:


> the cake went well and he was very pleased with the felted version of Louie I had made by a friend.


 So cute. It looks almost real. 



Lynne G said:


> Oh, for all to know, if not reading the HHN thread. There will be no HHN this year. First time in 30 years.


I am sorry to hear this. I know how much many of you enjoyed HHN. 



schumigirl said:


> I`ve reached the age where I just looked for my glasses......and yes, they`re on my head!!!!


I’m amused every time one of our therapists misplaces her glasses. I wish I had that problem, but my vision is so bad that I can’t see anything clearly without my glasses on all times. I’m really looking foreword to getting my new ones in a couple of weeks.

Wondering what to do for the rest of the day. I should probably do some housecleaning.

The hair salon is next to my favorite ice cream place. I really shouldn’t ........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh yes you should, Charade.  Put that mask on and enjoy some cool while B is still inside. 

lunch break was so warm a walk, glad to be in AC air.  Morning went fast, but afternoon is slow feeling. Why I can’t wait to say TGIF!


----------



## Disxuni

Hello homies, long time no see. I see we got some fresh faces. Not going to lie, I haven't caught up, or anything, so I'll say I hope everyone is doing well. The first thing I did was come onto this thread though.



Also, a hug to all you homies. I missed you! Also, those especially who are probably disappointed in the news of HHN 30th cancellation. Of course, there are a lot more important things to worry about considering what is going on with the world right now. And some of you may have other personal things you are dealing with. Some you have shared and/or not shared, however, it's things like HHN, simply just Universal, or even Disney-- anything honestly, that help us escape.


----------



## mckennarose

First time at a restaurant since March!  Well, actually outside on the patio of the brewery.  Their own Dunkel.... so yum!  Might get a growler to go.
Not gonna lie, it’s a little nerve wracking. 6 people total here, including hubby and I. Spaced way apart.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Dix, long time, glad to see ya back.  Hope school is going well and hope have a job that you enjoy.  

McK,  looks great, have an enjoyable meal and drinks.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> First time at a restaurant since March!  Well, actually outside on the patio of the brewery.  Their own Dunkel.... so yum!  Might get a growler to go.
> Not gonna lie, it’s a little nerve wracking. 6 people total here, including hubby and I. Spaced way apart.



Good to hear you went!!! 

We`ve had meals out twice in last two weeks, and it was quiet and spaced out, we were inside though as it was raining.....

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Disxuni

Lynne G said:


> Hey Dix, long time, glad to see ya back.  Hope school is going well and hope have a job that you enjoy.
> 
> McK,  looks great, have an enjoyable meal and drinks.



Not a gig yet, but I've been helping out around the house and preparing for school again (couldn't sign up for the class in the summer since they didn't offer it like they said they usually do). Also, as of today, lost 20 lbs so far on my journey to losing weight. I have many more to go, but proud of the progress I made.

Glad you were able to get out of the house @mckennarose!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@mckennarose glad you enjoyed it - snap to first restaurant outing!  Very well organised - our favourite country pub not too far away - hand sanitizer in the lobby and wait for staff to collect you at the door to accompany to the table - I’d requested a particular table we like with having our dog and my son’s dog with us.  I had sticky sweet chilli beef salad and it was really tasty.  Baileys White Chocolate Cheesecake for dessert.  Road was so quiet on return like full lockdown - very eerie.


----------



## keishashadow

Hi guys!  Wanted to drive by and say hey. Double vision still but otherwise feeling more energetic daily.  Sleeping upright for another 2 weeks, not sure how people swear by it.  I keep waiting to fall completely sideways out of bed lol 

Not surprising but still a sad day with the HHN announcement. Fer’ sure thinking next year will be gang busters!


----------



## macraven

Disxuni 
Hooray!

Glad to see you here, have been thinking of you.


I found that 20 lbs you lost and I don’t wear it well 
Hahahaha

Congrats on that loss!

Hope you are able to get the college class you want this fall.
Sorry you weren’t able to get it for the summer term.


----------



## mckennarose

I survived our first dining experience since March!


Lynne G said:


> McK, looks great, have an enjoyable meal and drinks.


It was very good, thanks!  It's a brewery, but they have a BBQ pit and smoke their own meats.  


schumigirl said:


> Good to hear you went!!!


 Yay!  We got smoked wings; half BBQ sauce and half hot sauce, Brisket with fixin's, and hubby got a burger with everything and sides.  We got a growler of their Dunkel to go.  Might be halfway through it.....  


Realfoodfans said:


> @mckennarose glad you enjoyed it - snap to first restaurant outing! Very well organised -


Honestly, I would not have stayed if it looked shady.  We were a hot spot in March, April and May so EVERYONE wears masks here now, even though it's mandatory.  I was encouraged by the staff all wearing masks, the patrons wearing masks until they were seated, even wearing them when going to the restroom or moving anywhere from their table.  Each table has a "can-itizer" spray to spray everything down whenever you feel like you want to.  It made me feel a lot safer.


Realfoodfans said:


> Baileys White Chocolate Cheesecake for dessert.


Oooh, yum! Send some my way please.....


keishashadow said:


> Double vision still but otherwise feeling more energetic daily. Sleeping upright for another 2 weeks, not sure how people swear by it. I keep waiting to fall completely sideways out of bed lol


Aww, hang in there!  I'm glad you posted and hope you're well.  Get with it girl.... hockey playoffs next week!  lol!  Exhibition game between Pens and Flyers on Tuesday.... I already have family claiming a spot on my couch!  They only love me for my NHL package.....


keishashadow said:


> Not surprising but still a sad day with the HHN announcement.


I'm sorry for all of you with plans and tickets to sort out.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Bummer on HHN that’s for sure.

Oh well I’ll see about a refund tomorrow.

2 more nights just opened up since no HHN, so more resort time I guess.

Glad you had a good time and meal Mck!


----------



## macraven

My fall trips to the Darkside have included hhn for the past
over 25 years, but still have plans to go to UO this September.

The parks will be open and I’m sure I will still have a good time there.


Four months staying at home is wearing thin.
I was ready for a vacation yesterday ....Lol

Do have to say my house has never been as clean as it is now.
Time on my hands and a daily schedule has made me into an expert on cleaning.
( yes, I do hire out)
I still have a way to go on being a good cook.
Cooking for two is not as easy as I thought it would be especially since when we don’t want to eat the same meal for days and days.

I was glad to see more homies checking in with us.
Disxuni, you have been missed and glad you came back “home”
And happy to see Keisha posting and hope she continues to improve each day.

I miss all the homies when we don’t hear from them.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> My fall trips to the Darkside have included hhn for the past
> over 25 years, but still have plans to go to UO this September.
> 
> The parks will be open and I’m sure I will still have a good time there.
> 
> 
> Four months staying at home is wearing thin.
> I was ready for a vacation yesterday ....Lol
> 
> Do have to say my house has never been as clean as it is now.
> Time on my hands and a daily schedule has made me into an expert on cleaning.
> ( yes, I do hire out)
> I still have a way to go on being a good cook.
> Cooking for two is not as easy as I thought it would be especially since when we don’t want to eat the same meal for days and days.
> 
> I was glad to see more homies checking in with us.
> Disxuni, you have been missed and glad you came back “home”
> And happy to see Keisha posting and hope she continues to improve each day.
> 
> I miss all the homies when we don’t hear from them.



Yup it’ll be ok!!!

HHN or not I’m still excited for a couple of weeks of vacation and Universal!!!

I didn’t get all the time off that many folks unfortunately had to deal with, actually my work load probably is 3-4 times as much, but can’t complain about that.

So I’m looking forward to some time off!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Mostly lazy, quiet day today. The stylist straightened B's hair after cutting it today and now she won't stop playing with it. It looks good, but I can't imaging trying to keep that style every day. 

2020 strikes again. Dh and I had to get new life insurance policies in June. Mine was fine, but we were habing problems with his. He finally got a policy at the end of June, but the company rescinded it after his heat attack. Now we are back to square one. I just hope he can get a somewhat decent policy that isn't too crazy expensive. 



Disxuni said:


> Hello homies, long time no see.


Welcome back, Please don't be a stranger. 



mckennarose said:


> First time at a restaurant since March!





mckennarose said:


> I survived our first dining experience since March!





mckennarose said:


> Yay! We got smoked wings; half BBQ sauce and half hot sauce, Brisket with fixin's, and hubby got a burger with everything and sides.


Glad you had a good experience. The food sounds really good. 



Disxuni said:


> Also, as of today, lost 20 lbs so far on my journey to losing weight. I have many more to go, but proud of the progress I made.


Congratulations! That is quite an accomplishment. 



keishashadow said:


> Hi guys! Wanted to drive by and say hey. Double vision still but otherwise feeling more energetic daily. Sleeping upright for another 2 weeks, not sure how people swear by it. I keep waiting to fall completely sideways out of bed lol


I think I missed something. I'm not sure what is going on, but I hope you improve quickly. 



macraven said:


> Four months staying at home is wearing thin.
> I was ready for a vacation yesterday ....Lol


I hope you have a great trip in September and maybe some of the restrictions can be lifted by then. 

I'm going to go back to watching Captain America with B. I'll leave a light on again.


----------



## macraven

I like your light!

it was easy to find my way here tonight since you lit up the sky.

and now there is no one up at this time until the morning shift checks in here.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> I like your light!
> 
> it was easy to find my way here tonight since you lit up the sky.
> 
> and now there is no one up at this time until the morning shift checks in here.



I’m always here Mac!


----------



## Charade67

I’m having fun trying to come up with different types of light.


----------



## macraven

Charade you come up with great lights

I’m waiting for you to show a flashlight one of these nights


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I’m always here Mac!


I noticed you are also a member of the night owl club!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> I noticed you are also a member of the night owl club!


----------



## Realfoodfans

We have rain this morning which is disappointing - we wanted to garden at Dad’s today so hoping the sun will come out later.  We have a trailer full to go to the tip so not an exciting start to Saturday!

I’ll check back later to see your Saturday updates

.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hi guys!  Wanted to drive by and say hey. Double vision still but otherwise feeling more energetic daily.  Sleeping upright for another 2 weeks, not sure how people swear by it.  I keep waiting to fall completely sideways out of bed lol
> 
> Not surprising but still a sad day with the HHN announcement. Fer’ sure thinking next year will be gang busters!




Yay......good to see you back posting!!!!

That double vision will go soon.....oh gosh no, sleeping upright is not to be recommended!!! Yes, don`t fall out of bed!!!

Yep....next year!!





mckennarose said:


> I survived our first dining experience since March!
> 
> It was very good, thanks!  It's a brewery, but they have a BBQ pit and smoke their own meats.
> 
> Yay!  We got smoked wings; half BBQ sauce and half hot sauce, Brisket with fixin's, and hubby got a burger with everything and sides.  We got a growler of their Dunkel to go.  Might be halfway through it.....
> 
> Honestly, I would not have stayed if it looked shady.  We were a hot spot in March, April and May so EVERYONE wears masks here now, even though it's mandatory.  I was encouraged by the staff all wearing masks, the patrons wearing masks until they were seated, even wearing them when going to the restroom or moving anywhere from their table.  Each table has a "can-itizer" spray to spray everything down whenever you feel like you want to.  It made me feel a lot safer.
> 
> Oooh, yum! Send some my way please.....
> 
> Aww, hang in there!  I'm glad you posted and hope you're well.  Get with it girl.... hockey playoffs next week!  lol!  Exhibition game between Pens and Flyers on Tuesday.... I already have family claiming a spot on my couch!  They only love me for my NHL package.....
> 
> I'm sorry for all of you with plans and tickets to sort out.




That food sounds so good mrose......Tom is a big fan of brisket!! Glad it was good though....and hope you have many more good meals out. Once you feel comfortable it does feel ok.






macraven said:


> My fall trips to the Darkside have included hhn for the past
> over 25 years, but still have plans to go to UO this September.
> 
> The parks will be open and I’m sure I will still have a good time there.
> 
> 
> Four months staying at home is wearing thin.
> I was ready for a vacation yesterday ....Lol
> 
> Do have to say my house has never been as clean as it is now.
> Time on my hands and a daily schedule has made me into an expert on cleaning.
> ( yes, I do hire out)
> I still have a way to go on being a good cook.
> Cooking for two is not as easy as I thought it would be especially since when we don’t want to eat the same meal for days and days.
> 
> I was glad to see more homies checking in with us.
> Disxuni, you have been missed and glad you came back “home”
> And happy to see Keisha posting and hope she continues to improve each day.
> 
> I miss all the homies when we don’t hear from them.




It will be odd missing it this year. We`ve only been going since 2007, but it`s a huge part of our trips.

I do enjoy cooking....and I think I`m a decent cook, but.....always enjoy those nights off with either eating out or take out......cleaning I do. Some of my friends think I`m over the top with cleaning.....I always say they haven`t met my mother.....lol....there was a woman born to be a housekeeper!!!





Saturday again.......no plans today except to chill out....although that`s no different to the rest of the week......

Pizza take out tonight, so no cooking for me. Will have to think of something to do later. I`m still in the process of trying to scan through thousands of real pictures and have them stored on the computer.....I could do more of that I guess.....we`ll see.





































Have a great Saturday...........​


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, send well wishes your way, and hope vision comes back fast.  Sending mummy dust of healing sent your way.  

I really like eating beef brisket. Glad you had such a good meal, McK.


Above Coopersburg, wish us luck in selling all.


----------



## jump00

mckennarose said:


> Morning SAN's!
> And welcome to @jump00 !
> 
> Wet and a little cloudy here now, but the sun will come out and be around 80 today.  Not as hot as it's been, but still nice.
> 
> I wouldn't either.  If they would've had the minor league baseball games I would be tempted to go and not sit in the stands, but in the grass where we have more room to get away from people.  At least that was my plan to check out.... but no baseball games.  I'm still waiting to see what they do for AHL hockey since we get season tix or flex pass for the baby Pens. I think this whole Fall and holiday season will be very different too.
> I passed the soccer field near my house yesterday and they were having practice.  That took me by surprise!  I didn't think they would be doing any sports yet, since they haven't even decided on the type of schooling they will have for the Fall.
> 
> Such beautiful pictures and area!
> 
> Ugh!  Sorry to hear that.  Our county has been hovering below 20 new cases per day, usually a very small number. (compared to three months ago!)  I think our cases yesterday were 6.  I did see a small spike last week, which is when they put us back on restrictions.
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to your hubby!
> 
> Before our governor put us back on tighter restrictions, there were a lot of stores that didn't seem to enforce the "mandatory mask" thing.  Now that we're on tighter restrictions again the stores are more strict with Walmart even having a worker who stands at the entrance line to remind people they need a mask to enter.  Stores are also back to closing all but one entrance and counting the amount of people going in and out to control how many people are inside.
> 
> Well, I realized I started to type this at 9:30 am and just got back to it now.  I walked away from the pc and forgot to finish it, lol!  Thank goodness it's Friday.
> Have a great day homies!


Thanks for the welcome @mckennarose !!!!
jump00
(Brenda)


----------



## macraven

What is everyone doing today?
I think we should get the bus gassed up and go to Schumigirl’s house since she is having  pizza


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> What is everyone doing today?
> I think we should get the bus gassed up and go to Schumigirl’s house since she is having  pizza



Well nothing yet really, have baseball practice with youngest today.

No thanks, I’ll stay here and enjoy my potato chips......


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Some of my friends think I`m over the top with cleaning.....I always say they haven`t met my mother.....lol....there was a woman born to be a housekeeper!!!


She sounds like my mom. I have had to stop her from cleaning when she was a guest in my home. 



macraven said:


> What is everyone doing today?
> I think we should get the bus gassed up and go to Schumigirl’s house since she is having pizza


Bus? We need a plane. 
I have super exciting plans for the day. First I'm going to clean the bathroom and later go grocery shopping.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

macraven said:


> What is everyone doing today?
> I think we should get the bus gassed up and go to Schumigirl’s house since she is having  pizza



We planned to paint and install a bead board ceiling over at our project house, but pizza party at Schumi’s sounds better. Tell the bus to pick me up in two hours so I have time to make a dessert to bring.


----------



## jump00

Hello everyone!! I’m just lazing around the pool - mid 80’s today and lots of humidity.  My daughter is coming over in the afternoon to swim.  My dh is off at the gym - second day they are open here (just north of Toronto, Canada). Hope you are all enjoying the weekend
Brenda


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

jump00 said:


> Hello everyone!! I’m just lazing around the pool - mid 80’s today and lots of humidity.  My daughter is coming over in the afternoon to swim.  My dh is off at the gym - second day they are open here (just north of Toronto, Canada). Hope you are all enjoying the weekend
> Brenda



If I don’t make it in the pool today before about 1:00 I probably won’t get in we have a heat index in the 1## teens possible today and tomorrow and when it gets like that and I stay in the pool to long I just cook.

Baseball is gonna be hot today


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Keisha, send well wishes your way, and hope vision comes back fast.  Sending mummy dust of healing sent your way.
> 
> I really like eating beef brisket. Glad you had such a good meal, McK.
> 
> View attachment 513176
> Above Coopersburg, wish us luck in selling all.




Love that foggy mysterious look Lynne!!

Have a fabulous day.....





macraven said:


> What is everyone doing today?
> I think we should get the bus gassed up and go to Schumigirl’s house since she is having  pizza




hey....you know the way.......come on over!!! All you lovely ladies always welcome.....we need Mr Keisha.....he has the licence! 

Just what Keisha needs......a good old get together.......





Charade67 said:


> She sounds like my mom. I have had to stop her from cleaning when she was a guest in my home.
> 
> 
> Bus? We need a plane.
> I have super exciting plans for the day. First I'm going to clean the bathroom and later go grocery shopping.




lol.....or maybe a fast boat.....🛥 

I think if you`re like that you`ll never change. My mum is now 85 and whenever you call her, she`s up to somehting. She cleans even when something doesn`t need cleaning.....but it keeps her active, especially these last few months.   

Yes, they sound similar as she always looked for things to do when she visits here too....and complains when she doesn`t have anything to do.....it`s a good thing though......






Elsaspiritanimal said:


> We planned to paint and install a bead board ceiling over at our project house, but pizza party at Schumi’s sounds better. Tell the bus to pick me up in two hours so I have time to make a dessert to bring.




Come on over!!!! Pizza all round and Elsa is bringing dessert.......

Sounds like you have a couple of DIY jobs to do today.....good luck!! 






jump00 said:


> Hello everyone!! I’m just lazing around the pool - mid 80’s today and lots of humidity.  My daughter is coming over in the afternoon to swim.  My dh is off at the gym - second day they are open here (just north of Toronto, Canada). Hope you are all enjoying the weekend
> Brenda



Now that sounds LOVELY!!! Have fun with your daughter today.....weather sounds beautiful......

You have a great weekend too......





So, been updating some older trip reports with pictures that don`t have the photobucket tag across the ones already posted......thought I had done the last one.....then I looked and I think I have one more to do......still have the ones that the images are missing altogether to do.

It passes an hour or so and always fun to go back through old pictures. 

My two have gone quad biking and are due in soon....the place just started up again recently and they`ve missed doing that. It rained last night, so I`m sure they`ll have some muddy clothes to get washed when they do appear.....they`ll get changed there as they won`t get back in the car with muddy clothes....not a chance!! 

Time to put the kettle on.........


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh,Schumi had me at tea getting ready.  

it’s a hot one.  Doing okay, still have stuff to sell, but did get rid of stuff.


----------



## Robo56

Good Saturday morning Sans family  









Lynne G said:


> Good Morning, Robo. Hope your coffee is good tasting this morning. My tea has been nice



Good morning Lynne. Coffee is tasty this morning....hope your tea is hot and delicious.



Realfoodfans said:


> We had a nice walk at National Trust Lyme Park. If you ever watched Pride & Prejudice from the 90’s you may remember Colin Firth emerging from a swim in the lake there. Lyme became Pemberley. It is a beautiful location and the rain held off.



Beautiful pictures and what a lovely place to walk around.




Realfoodfans said:


> There are usually children’s trails but not at the moment but they enjoyed some hill rolling.



Love the happy smiles rolling in the grass.




Realfoodfans said:


> Hubs birthday today. We didn’t have a good sleep at all last night so I’m letting him sleep in. More trauma yesterday from ex son in law - it’s very wearing.



Happy birthday to your hubby.






schumigirl said:


> I am a little worried about our Scotland visit. Mum has been so good at shielding I worry we go up and it all goes out the window......I`m not even sure what the rules are now about us going up.....I don`t think I`m supposed to hug her yet???



Give her a big hug...you have been safe at home and so has she. Will be good for your soul for sure.




schumigirl said:


> Glad to hear you made it to Ocean Prime....did I miss you mention it? It is a beautiful place and the food is wonderful.......and glad you enjoyed it. It really is one of my favourite things when folks go somewhere as they`ve read it on the trip reports.......I get so many pm`s and messages about some places.....always good to read them!



I think we have all benefited from Schumi’s restaurant suggestions.




schumigirl said:


> And the place we chose is right next to a local bakery......that`ll be breakfast sorted!!! Usually I`d choose a big kitchen even though we don`t cook on any trip, this one has a tiny little kitchen.....but it has everything we need including a fridge freezer which will keep milk for tea and wine and snacks cold!



Yum sounds good.




jump00 said:


> Thank you @Charade67 for the welcome!!!!!



Welcome to the Sans family jump00 




Realfoodfans said:


> Thank you all for hubs birthday wishes - the cake went well and he was very pleased with the felted version of Louie I had made by a friend. I’ve had a couple of workshops with her but her work is amazing!



Wow..very nice replica of your dog.




Lynne G said:


> Oh, for all to know, if not reading the HHN thread. There will be no HHN this year. First time in 30 years. They are, however, already promoting next year’s one. I just bought my ticket the other day. Am standing by to see how I can get a refund, as usually such tickets are not refundable. Kinda sad, but I am still coming the 2 weeks late in September. I need to get away, and I like the Fall down there. And, my time will still be during AP celebrations time, so there’s that. And I would assume, they would do something like Fall decorations around, that will make fun photo ops. Historic times, new normal



Sad about HHN first thing I saw when I logged on today.....I understand Universals need to cancel. I think we all New it was possibly coming. I will be going anyway too Lynne. Looking for some down time at the parks.




schumigirl said:


> I`ve reached the age where I just looked for my glasses......and yes, they`re on my head!!!!



LOL....don’t feel bad it happens to us all.....I was so tired yesterday coming out of the store I forgot where I parked.




Lynne G said:


> And I am still going to do park time to help those TMs that are working.



Yes, I feel so bad for all who work at the parks and resorts.




Charade67 said:


> The hair salon is next to my favorite ice cream place. I really shouldn’t



Have a scoop for me please.




Disxuni said:


> Also, a hug to all you homies. I missed



Good to see you Disxumi 




Disxuni said:


> Also, as of today, lost 20 lbs so far on my journey to losing weight. I have many more to go, but proud of the progress I made.



Congratulations on the weight loss.




keishashadow said:


> Hi guys! Wanted to drive by and say hey. Double vision still but otherwise feeling more energetic daily. Sleeping upright for another 2 weeks, not sure how people swear by it. I keep waiting to fall completely sideways out of bed lol



Keisha so glad to see you post. Hope your vision improves soon and you get to feeling better. Sleeping upright sounds difficult. Sending lots of get well wishes your way 







Charade67 said:


> 2020 strikes again. Dh and I had to get new life insurance policies in June. Mine was fine, but we were habing problems with his. He finally got a policy at the end of June, but the company rescinded it after his heat attack. Now we are back to square one. I just hope he can get a somewhat decent policy that isn't too crazy expensive.



Wow....if your looking on the insurance market place I thought they were not supposed to discriminate against folks who have pre-existing conditions. Sounds like they are not being fair at all. Hope you are able to get it settled.


Up early this morning. ☀ is shining and it’s going to be another hot one. Went to farmers market and bought some veggies   and a nice big cantaloupe. Going to put a slab of baby back ribs in the crock pot for dinner later on.

Have a nice case of poison Ivy on ankles and left arm.. It must have been hiding under the English Ivy I was weeding the other day. Didn’t  see it, but SURPRISE.........I have seemed to find some each hear...a little extra-Strength Benadryl and extra strength cortisone cream help a lot. The joys of summer gardening.

I was so sad to hear that HHN was called off, but I understand Universals need to call it off. Sounds like it was partly their decision and partly decided for them. Hopefully the virus will calm down in Florida soon.

I have a feeling the hotspots will travel around a bit until natural immunity has been passed through the population.

This virus has taken a devastating toll on lives, businesses, jobs etc.....it has changed the way we live here in the USA and other countries as well. Florida is a major tourist State and the virus is taking it toll on people, parks, jobs and businesses that depend on tourism.

I was at the beauty salon the other day and a hair dresser who is within ear shot of my hair dresser said she had to go on anti-anxiety meds do to the stress of hearing all the Covid information....Her and her client that was in the chair were so amped up talking about the virus information on the news that their combined anxiety was palpable. ......l know it sounds simple, but filtering all the information that is being spewed daily on TV, INTERNET etc......is important to having some peace of mind. I’am not digging my head in the sand, but a filter is needed for sure.

I know many have lost loved ones (our family included), lost dreams of weddings, graduations, treasured family get togethers etc...but we will get though this......there is hope.....we are made of tough stuff...and if the folks that unleashed this virus on the World think they are going to beat us down they have another thing coming.  Our resolve to survive and come out the other side of this thing is strong and we will win. Have faith it will get better 

Plan to trim the peach tree today a little.

I have been watching “Cruising the Cut” on Amazon Prime I had never heard about narrow boats and the canal travel around England. Looks Interesting. Beautiful film of small towns on the canal routes.

Off to make some brunch. Have a great Saturday everyone.


----------



## mckennarose

macraven said:


> What is everyone doing today?
> I think we should get the bus gassed up and go to Schumigirl’s house since she is having  pizza


I'm finishing up a Mandrake I started a few days ago.  Robo inspired me to up my HP game for Fall and I need two more things to finish him.  A trip to Michael's is in order... who am I kidding?  I'm in Michael's at least once a week anyway!
After that I'm free for a transatlantic trip to Schumi's for pizza!  As long as I can get back by early evening to take the dogs for a walk when it cools down a little.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@schumigirl its a tough one for you with your Mum but it is very, very unlikely you will take any germs to her.  I begged to be allowed to see Dad and would have worn full PPE (which I’d arranged through old colleagues at Astra Zeneca) but was denied and I don’t think I’ll ever get over that when some places did allow it at end of life.  I’d say go and if you are all feeling well enjoy the visit.

@Robo56 the English canals are very popular now - we’ve lots around where we are and great for dog walking too as on the flat for me!  We are also close to Staffordshire where all the china and pottery factories were and serviced by the canals in times gone by.  Have you heard of Emma Bridgewater?  She has revived factories along the canal making her work and we go there often.  Others are very popular with visitors too - Wedgwood and Middleport are not too far.

@mckennarose what type of dogs do you have?

Weather went very warm so we got over to Dad’s and did a few hours in the garden.  I know my parents would hate for it to become a mess as they loved it so much.

Lamb chops and veggies for dinner and more birthday cake for dessert.

Any recommendations for movies tonight? Netflix of Sky Cinema - think we are exhausting our choices and will have to move on to new series!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ooh,Schumi had me at tea getting ready.
> 
> it’s a hot one.  Doing okay, still have stuff to sell, but did get rid of stuff.




Stay hydrated Lynne......glad it`s went well.....hope you get rid of a lot.

Yep, tea always on the go here.......





Robo56 said:


> Good Saturday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 513181
> 
> View attachment 513184
> 
> View attachment 513182
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning Lynne. Coffee is tasty this morning....hope your tea is hot and delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pictures and what a lovely place to walk around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the happy smiles rolling in the grass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to your hubby.
> 
> View attachment 513183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give her a big hug...you have been safe at home and so has she. Will be good for your soul for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we have all benefited from Schumi’s restaurant suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yum sounds good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Sans family jump00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow..very nice replica of your dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad about HHN first thing I saw when I logged on today.....I understand Universals need to cancel. I think we all New it was possibly coming. I will be going anyway too Lynne. Looking for some down time at the parks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....don’t feel bad it happens to us all.....I was so tired yesterday coming out of the store I forgot where I parked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I feel so bad for all who work at the parks and resorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a scoop for me please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you Disxumi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the weight loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keisha so glad to see you post. Hope your vision improves soon and you get to feeling better. Sleeping upright sounds difficult. Sending lots of get well wishes your way
> 
> View attachment 513235
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....if your looking on the insurance market place I thought they were not supposed to discriminate against folks who have pre-existing conditions. Sounds like they are not being fair at all. Hope you are able to get it settled.
> 
> 
> Up early this morning. ☀ is shining and it’s going to be another hot one. Went to farmers market and bought some veggies   and a nice big cantaloupe. Going to put a slab of baby back ribs in the crock pot for dinner later on.
> 
> Have a nice case of poison Ivy on ankles and left arm.. It must have been hiding under the English Ivy I was weeding the other day. Didn’t  see it, but SURPRISE.........I have seemed to find some each hear...a little extra-Strength Benadryl and extra strength cortisone cream help a lot. The joys of summer gardening.
> 
> I was so sad to hear that HHN was called off, but I understand Universals need to call it off. Sounds like it was partly their decision and partly decided for them. Hopefully the virus will calm down in Florida soon.
> 
> I have a feeling the hotspots will travel around a bit until natural immunity has been passed through the population.
> 
> This virus has taken a devastating toll on lives, businesses, jobs etc.....it has changed the way we live here in the USA and other countries as well. Florida is a major tourist State and the virus is taking it toll on people, parks, jobs and businesses that depend on tourism.
> 
> I was at the beauty salon the other day and a hair dresser who is within ear shot of my hair dresser said she had to go on anti-anxiety meds do to the stress of hearing all the Covid information....Her and her client that was in the chair were so amped up talking about the virus information on the news that their combined anxiety was palpable. ......l know it sounds simple, but filtering all the information that is being spewed daily on TV, INTERNET etc......is important to having some peace of mind. I’am not digging my head in the sand, but a filter is needed for sure.
> 
> I know many have lost loved ones (our family included), lost dreams of weddings, graduations, treasured family get togethers etc...but we will get though this......there is hope.....we are made of tough stuff...and if the folks that unleashed this virus on the World think they are going to beat us down they have another thing coming.  Our resolve to survive and come out the other side of this thing is strong and we will win. Have faith it will get better
> 
> Plan to trim the peach tree today a little.
> 
> I have been watching “Cruising the Cut” on Amazon Prime I had never heard about narrow boats and the canal travel around England. Looks Interesting. Beautiful film of small towns on the canal routes.
> 
> Off to make some brunch. Have a great Saturday everyone.




Always enjoy your posts Robo.....but you made me howl with laughter today!!!

I have the vision of you coming out of the store and looking for your car......lol.....it`s so easy done......

We have the Norfolk Broads here, very beautiful area and one of the more famous places for narrow boats in England. Lots of lovely little quaint pubs along the way and something although it`s so close to us, we have never done. But, anyone who has says it`s a lot of fun.

I don`t think I could resist a hug, and I`m sure she is the same. It`s hard to be so far away and not be sure when we`ll see them again. I`m still worried Scotland will put up another ban as some places in England are going a little backwards.

Poison Ivy can hurt!!! Glad you have the treatments handy though.....your garden sounds beautiful....especially peach trees! Far too cold for peaches here....apples, plums and pears are our limit.

Lovely sentiments Robo. There have been so many people affected with this and in heartbreaking ways, I know your family has been personally affected by a death. It will pass of course, we do all need that bit of positivity around us. And I do agree, we need to be informed, not terrorised by information. I take in what I need to and that`s about it.....no desire to hear someone else`s black views of things. I feel for people who suffer from anxiety as this must be dreadful, but some do make it worse for themselves. One of my friends has depression and has suffered badly through some of this, but she is always trying to see the light......

And yes, such a shame about HHN.

Have a great weekend Robo.......





mckennarose said:


> I'm finishing up a Mandrake I started a few days ago.  Robo inspired me to up my HP game for Fall and I need two more things to finish him.  A trip to Michael's is in order... who am I kidding?  I'm in Michael's at least once a week anyway!
> After that I'm free for a transatlantic trip to Schumi's for pizza!  As long as I can get back by early evening to take the dogs for a walk when it cools down a little.




Yay....another for the pizza party!!! We can social distance....we have plenty of room......mac will get you back home in time!! 

I had never heard of Michael`s till a few years ago......but, I`m not a gifted person in the ways of craft or making things like that......it does look a lot of fun.....







Realfoodfans said:


> @schumigirl its a tough one for you with your Mum but it is very, very unlikely you will take any germs to her.  I begged to be allowed to see Dad and would have worn full PPE (which I’d arranged through old colleagues at Astra Zeneca) but was denied and I don’t think I’ll ever get over that when some places did allow it at end of life.  I’d say go and if you are all feeling well enjoy the visit.
> 
> @Robo56 the English canals are very popular now - we’ve lots around where we are and great for dog walking too as on the flat for me!  We are also close to Staffordshire where all the china and pottery factories were and serviced by the canals in times gone by.  Have you heard of Emma Bridgewater?  She has revived factories along the canal making her work and we go there often.  Others are very popular with visitors too - Wedgwood and Middleport are not too far.
> 
> @mckennarose what type of dogs do you have?
> 
> Weather went very warm so we got over to Dad’s and did a few hours in the garden.  I know my parents would hate for it to become a mess as they loved it so much.
> 
> Lamb chops and veggies for dinner and more birthday cake for dessert.
> 
> Any recommendations for movies tonight? Netflix of Sky Cinema - think we are exhausting our choices and will have to move on to new series!




Yes, I`m sure we`ll be ok.....I`m just a little concerned due to her age. Oh goodness, yes, if either of us didn`t feel good, we`d cancel in a heartbeat.

It`s the hardest thing to be apart for so long. And yes, so many haven`t been able to say goodbye properly......

We`ve almost given up on Sky Movies......premiers are rubbish and so many movies we`ve seen a million times. Netflix movies I`ve never been overly thrilled about....but some good shows on there.

Don`t laugh....we`re watching Ruthless People tonight......saw the DVD earlier when I was looking for something else.......it`s an oldie but it`s funny.

That and a bottle of wine after the pizza will be just grand.





We have had brilliant sunshine, rain, brilliant sunshine, mist, sun.....now it`s just a little murky looking outside with some sea mist coming in......it`s warm though, so quite a pleasant day.

Too early for pizza just yet, so plan to write a few emails.....and need to call my aunt on Long Island.....it`s been a few weeks since we spoke.

Now to decide if it`s white or red tonight.........


----------



## Realfoodfans

@schumigirl haven’t watched Ruthless People in a long while!  Will give it a try if it’s available.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Haha youngest is running around excited he made it on to Snapchat this morning on the Almost Pro thing.

In less than 2 hours he has over 20,000 views.

That’s really cool I guess for an 11 year old doing a belly flop!!!!!


----------



## macraven

Watching the tropical storm in south texas
Weather channel always stays on top of new weather events

Believe we have a couple of homies in Texas but not near where the hurricane is.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> @schumigirl haven’t watched Ruthless People in a long while!  Will give it a try if it’s available.



I forgot we had this DVD.....bought it for about £1.50 at our Church Fayre a couple of years ago......haven`t watched it in years. First movie appearance of Bill Pullman...future President in Independence Day.......





macraven said:


> Watching the tropical storm in south texas
> Weather channel always stays on top of new weather events
> 
> Believe we have a couple of homies in Texas but not near where the hurricane is.



We do enjoy watching the weather channel when we`re in Orlando, one of Kyle`s favourite pasttimes in the morning as we get ready, along with the medical ads for meds that are worse than the disease.....lol.......

yes, hope all stay safe over there......

Oh Tom loved the sound of your bbq food from last night.......I described it in detail......lol......





Guys are just going out for pizza`s now......and I`m starving! Been good all day and not snacked! 

And tonight we will go with red wine.......


----------



## jump00

Thanks for the welcome @Robo56 
Jump00
Brenda


----------



## Realfoodfans

@schumigirl will have to look out for it - not on any of our movie systems!  Chosen an Andy Garcia movie.  Enjoy your pizza  x


----------



## schumigirl

RFF....yep, haven`t seen it on any of the movie channels for years.....shame as it`s better than most offered now. 

Thanks.....pizza was good .......enjoy your evening too........





Pizza.......so good....

Red wine.......even better....

Our weather is so weird right now.......looks and feels like thunder and lightning, but not forecast. Looking out to see it`s light and quite bright, but the woods behind us, the sky looks ominous. No idea at all if we`re due any thunder.

My guys did bring home a load of muddy clothes......in a bag where nothing could touch the inside of the car. But, they had a lovely afternoon. There was only them and another two men the whole afternoon. I don`t think many know they`re open again.

Settling down for movie in a bit.......


----------



## Charade67

Question for those of you who travel from inside the US. How far in advance of your trip do you buy plane tickets?  Our trip in in mid- March.


----------



## macraven

I booked my September flight with delta back in late January.

I start watching fares early to get a ball park range of costs.
Then when I see rates decrease for a flight that would be good for me, I know it’s time to book

A few years back I watched flights for costs and waited until they had a dip in price at 90 days out.

I usually use Delta or United but did fly with Southwest on occasions.


----------



## Charade67

I don't fly very often, so I am not sure what is a good fare. I have discovered that I can get cheaper flights from Roanoke that I can from my city.  I think American is my only option if I fly out of my city.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Charade67 said:


> Question for those of you who travel from inside the US. How far in advance of your trip do you buy plane tickets?  Our trip in in mid- March.



SW usually only goes so many days out in advance can’t remember what but I’m typically right around 2-3 months out with them unless they have a special, Frontier I’ve got the specials literally 2 weeks before a last minute trip I’ve booked and others, it’s like Mac said, if I see a price I like I snag it.


----------



## Charade67

Just popping back in to leave a light on. This one's for Mac.


Goodnight!


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Just popping back in to leave a light on. This one's for Mac.
> View attachment 513443
> 
> Goodnight!


Charade out did herself on leaving the light on
tonight!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Charade out did herself on leaving the light on
> tonight!



Yuuuuuup, we’re gonna have an excessive energy bill........

That’s ok, I’ve got a lemonade stand.....


----------



## macraven

I think tonight’s light is operated by batteries ...


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning homies - sunny and mild here today.  Hubs has to finalise some paperwork this morning so I’m going to bake a cheese and onion pie for our meal later.

I’m also going to declutter our bedroom while the house is quiet.  When we moved in we placed a few plastic storage boxes under our (huge) bed so I want to sort through them today as we’ve forgotten what’s in most of them.

I’m attending our online Church service at 11 - it’s nice to “see” everyone and I haven’t had chance the last couple of weeks. I like the fact we are all muted for the singing so I can sing out loud and nobody can hear!

We had restrictions returned for anyone travelling to Spain - must quarantine for 2 weeks on return.  My son and DIL have booked to travel there (had Florida and Italy cancelled earlier) but another few weeks so may change again for them.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I don't fly very often, so I am not sure what is a good fare. I have discovered that I can get cheaper flights from Roanoke that I can from my city.  I think American is my only option if I fly out of my city.




Good luck with your flights........hope you get something that suits you.





macraven said:


> Charade out did herself on leaving the light on
> tonight!





Where were you this morning??? I was up so early.....we pulled the drapes back a little last night as we wanted more air coming through the window.....down side is it gets light around 3am right now....so as soon as it got light I was awake......then the sun began to stream in as our bedroom faces the sea where the sun comes up........lovely, but no sleeping then.......can`t complain really, it is lovely waking to the sun......





Realfoodfans said:


> Morning homies - sunny and mild here today.  Hubs has to finalise some paperwork this morning so I’m going to bake a cheese and onion pie for our meal later.
> 
> I’m also going to declutter our bedroom while the house is quiet.  When we moved in we placed a few plastic storage boxes under our (huge) bed so I want to sort through them today as we’ve forgotten what’s in most of them.
> 
> I’m attending our online Church service at 11 - it’s nice to “see” everyone and I haven’t had chance the last couple of weeks. I like the fact we are all muted for the singing so I can sing out loud and nobody can hear!
> 
> We had restrictions returned for anyone travelling to Spain - must quarantine for 2 weeks on return.  My son and DIL have booked to travel there (had Florida and Italy cancelled earlier) but another few weeks so may change again for them.



Yes, now isn`t the time to be booking trips. That quarantine was always going to happen looking at what was happening on their beaches. One of my friends is out in her villa in Menorca, and she spends all summer out there and comes back in September, but her husband usually goes out for three weeks with her, not this year. I feel for people who had just left on their flights when this was announced. 

Have a good Sunday RFF........




Stayed up late for us last night......watched Ruthless People which was so funny....then Austin Powers 2......and started watching Halloween, the original one....but tiredness took over and we gave up on that one. 

Before we went to bed, I put the slow cooker on with diced beef in Ale and let it cook away all night....smell this morning was glorious. Will reheat it later and make a good old Scottish steak pie......not exactly the weather for it as it is beautiful today......but in trying to reduce the freezers we are getting through the meat and trying to sustain variety. So, steak pie it is. Beautiful puff pastry on top........dinner sorted. 

Today is gorgeous......little sea breeze, but at least sun is shining and low to mid 70`s promised........doubt we`ll beat mac`s Georgia temperatures......ever!!!!! 

Having brunch today instead of breakfast.......all the usual options and been asked for poached eggs today....so poached it is. Ideal for a nice lazy morning......waiting for blueberry muffins to come out the oven now. Reminded us we do miss our group brunch get togethers too......one day soon we hope! 

Lazy Sunday coming up........





























​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, I would happily come over to Schumi’s for tea.  My mum was always a tea drinker, and when I took her to England, we both enjoyed tea over there.  Little one, though, not a tea drinker.  Guess it did not continue down the line. LoL. But yes, I too am enjoying a tea, my morning favorite beverage.  While I do enjoy coffee too, I much prefer a good cup of tea.  And most of my coffee drinking includes ice in it.  Winter time, I will sometimes have hot coffee after dinner.

The sunrise was beautiful and so bright (and hot) as the AC blew cool air most of the night says it was a warm overnight. 80 out now, and 93 will be the high temp this later afternoon. Weather guy said absolutely sunny day, and those with breathing issues, stay inside, the humidity will be rising through the day. With 93 the high, I am so most likely almost as warm as Mac.

With the 5 am forecast saying sunny day, now on my 3rd load of wash.  Just hung up the second load, and yay, first hung load has some dry, so really hoping to find more dry before hanging the third.  Nice to hang out wash.

And a happy hello to Jump.  Glad you too enjoy Schumi’s trip reports.  Stay around, great food and all kinds  of weather are news here.  Hope you are doing well.

Robo, I hope you are feeling less itchy and swollen with that poison ivy. Sending well wishes, and hope your HHN mug has good coffee in it this morning.

Real, I hope the weather holds for tending the garden. While long ago now, my mum and I enjoyed traveling all over England, and we very much enjoyed the Wedgewood area. To this day. I have some jewelry and pieces we bought at the Wedgewood Pottery shop. That was the first, and only, time I had been to England, as I took my mum on a long trip, sightseeing in England, Scotland and Wales. We had a great time, and was the first time I bought English tea in a tin. Now a days, I can happily find English tin tea in most stores.


Ah, Schumi also had me at lazy day. I deserve it after the absolutely muggy day, yesterday. Was so nice to jump in the pool after that sale time. The rest went to a church, that sells things, and takes donations their church store. Got there just as they were closing. No way was I bringing anything back home. Done with, means done with. And what I made, paid for our take out dinner from the place that does home style food. For the same price as a fast food place, we got cooked carrots, fried applies, mac and cheese, mashed and gravy, chicken fingers, chicken with bacon and maple syrup, and chicken dumplings. We were all so hungry, older one finished off my large serving of chicken. Nothing left. Watch the screen for some time, but could not leave the light on, as promptly went to bed at 11, drifting to sleep hearing older one chatting with his friends, playing his online games. Little one had headphones on, as I past by her room, so I have no idea what was on her screen. When they went to bed, have no idea. But both are sleeping, and I don’t expect to see them up before the breakfast hours expired. Which I think is a secret way, little one does not have to order breakfast foods. I did buy bagels on the way home last night, so I assume she will get one of those, when she arises. We too, hope to have a lazy day. Wash to be finished soon enough, then relaxing before the kids get up, as our Sunday routine is to stock up grocery for a few days, and take the trash out, as pick up is tomorrow, trucks arrive around 7am. While DH and I will be up more than. 2 hours before that, I much rather get ready for work, than putting out the trash. We both have been known to add a little more when we get up though, once in a great while.

So homies, have that wonderful Sunday, the day to rest, and relax. Sending well wishes to Keisha. Hope your vision is much better today. And hope those that were in that hurricane hit to Texas, are safe, and not flooded out, or have damage from the wind. That hurricane hope includes Buckeev and his family.

Ah yes,
 

Finally,


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Lynne G glad you enjoyed visiting with your Mum - lovely memories.  Never got my Mum to the US despite Dad loving it through business visits from the 60’s until retirement - he worked for an American company and was proud to do so.  Mum had terrible health problems with her ears and could not fly following major surgery on them.  So we would drive into Europe which we always loved.  Italy, Switzerland and Austria became our favourites.  Quite adventurous at the time we started but Dad would have loved to take her to the places he visited.

Good day for laundry here too. Bedding and mattress topper blown dry on the line, ironed and all back on now (one of the few domestic chores I hate!

Hubs has been hedge cutting and just come in from the garden hungry now.

Roasted veggies, sausages and baked potatoes for dinner. Should have been pie but found tons of veggies needed using.

Emma (daughter) is back from first yoga since lockdown.  She tries to keep busy while the children are away but it’s tough.  We are going to watch the Downton Abbey movie tonight as she’s not seen it yet and we will happily watch it again!


----------



## macraven

Having a great morning without the heat!
Yaaaa

only 85 right now and will go to 90 in the afternoon
This weather I like!
Sitting in my sun porch and having a nice breeze

Rest of the predictions for the week will be hot and won’t be able to sit outside when that happens.

Not complaining as we do not get snow and cold like some of the homies do.

Hope you all are chilling and having a great weekend!
Read a few minutes ago walking dead finale will be October 4

yes, I still follow that show...


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Having a great morning without the heat!
> Yaaaa
> 
> only 85 right now and will go to 90 in the afternoon
> This weather I like!
> Sitting in my sun porch and having a nice breeze
> 
> Rest of the predictions for the week will be hot and won’t be able to sit outside when that happens.
> 
> Not complaining as we do not get snow and cold like some of the homies do.
> 
> Hope you all are chilling and having a great weekend!
> Read a few minutes ago walking dead finale will be October 4
> 
> yes, I still follow that show...



Thought I’d heard they were making a movie with Rick Grimes.

Not sure where I seen that, do you know anything on that?


----------



## keishashadow

Another steamy day here. The pooch appears to have gone feral, swear his hair grew 4 inches in last two weeks.  Going to bribe the mr to hold him while i do some quick ‘pruning’ 

Little comes back here today, missed her last week but glad for the quite time.  The mr outdid himself picking up the slack while he was off work. 

Lots of  testing here, one DS was positive & cleared to go back to work tomorrow. The 2nd was clear and out of the still resulting self quarantine coming mid-week.  My mom’s nursing home is in process of being tested, they are repeating their 1st positive in her area of the complex.  Sigh

HHN is still stinging, sharply.  Changed trip around, now @ HRH coming in on 26th, then onto Swan, will be thrilled to see it through in whatever format.


macraven said:


> I found that 20 lbs you lost and I don’t wear it well
> Hahahaha


Donate it to charity, nice tax write off 


macraven said:


> My fall trips to the Darkside have included hhn for the past
> over 25 years, but still have plans to go to UO this September.


Be there or be square


macraven said:


> What is everyone doing today?
> I think we should get the bus gassed up and go to Schumigirl’s house since she is having  pizza


I always have various chips on hand, will toss them in my bag & start pumping Dave full of Pepsi

My fav fancy type are the old bay flavored ones,  just grabbed pickle flavored (ew) for GD.  Worse than they sound BTW.


schumigirl said:


> hey....you know the way.......come on over!!! All you lovely ladies always welcome.....we need Mr Keisha.....he has the licence!
> 
> Just what Keisha needs......a good old get together.......


I’m always down for a good time


schumigirl said:


> I think if you`re like that you`ll never change. My mum is now 85 and whenever you call her, she`s up to somehting. She cleans even when something doesn`t need cleaning.....but it keeps her active, especially these last few months.


Good for her! 

To quote my dear old Dad:  “If you stop moving, might as well have them start digging the hole in the ground.”


schumigirl said:


> I`m sure they`ll have some muddy clothes to get washed when they do appear.....they`ll get changed there as they won`t get back in the car with muddy clothes....not a chance!!


There’s always the tide pen lol


Robo56 said:


> Have a nice case of poison Ivy on ankles and left arm.. It must have been hiding under the English Ivy I was weeding the other day. Didn’t see it, but SURPRISE.........I have seemed to find some each hear...a little extra-Strength Benadryl and extra strength cortisone cream help a lot. The joys of summer gardening.


Oh noooos  that sounds miserable indeed


Robo56 said:


> I know many have lost loved ones (our family included), lost dreams of weddings, graduations, treasured family get togethers etc...but we will get though this......there is hope.....we are made of tough stuff...and if the folks that unleashed this virus on the World think they are going to beat us down they have another thing coming. Our resolve to survive and come out the other side of this thing is strong and we will win. Have faith it will get better



going back to 400 BC, pandemics have shaped our existence.   this sort of thing moves at lightening speed now due to our global mobility & was long-overdue.  what’s truly sad, aside from the loss of life/misery, is that we were so sadly unprepared/unrealistic handling it.

Especially, considering how you have been affected, I applaud your positivity .   IMO, winning is a subjective term in this instance.  I’m resigned to settle for survival until we can bank on vaccination/herd immunity, sooner vs later would be swell!

Even then,we all live & learn going forward & be prepared to taking precautions to prepare/mitigate the next round of whatever inevitably will come our way.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

keishashadow said:


> Another steamy day here. The pooch appears to have gone feral, swear his hair grew 4 inches in last two weeks.  Going to bribe the mr to hold him while i do some quick ‘pruning’
> 
> Little comes back here today, missed her last week but glad for the quite time.  The mr outdid himself picking up the slack while he was off work.
> 
> Lots of  testing here, one DS was positive & cleared to go back to work tomorrow. The 2nd was clear and out of the still resulting self quarantine coming mid-week.  My mom’s nursing home is in process of being tested, they are repeating their 1st positive in her area of the complex.  Sigh
> 
> HHN is still stinging, sharply.  Changed trip around, now @ HRH coming in on 26th, then onto Swan, will be thrilled to see it through in whatever format.
> 
> Donate it to charity, nice tax write off
> 
> Be there or be square
> 
> I always have various chips on hand, will toss them in my bag & start pumping Dave full of Pepsi
> 
> My fav fancy type are the old bay flavored ones,  just grabbed pickle flavored (ew) for GD.  Worse than they sound BTW.
> 
> I’m always down for a good time
> 
> Good for her!
> 
> To quote my dear old Dad:  “If you stop moving, might as well have them start digging the hole in the ground.”
> 
> There’s always the tide pen lol
> 
> Oh noooos  that sounds miserable indeed
> 
> 
> going back to 400 BC, pandemics have shaped our existence.   this sort of thing moves at lightening speed now due to our global mobility & was long-overdue.  what’s truly sad, aside from the loss of life/misery, is that we were so sadly unprepared/unrealistic handling it.
> 
> Especially, considering how you have been affected, I applaud your positivity .   IMO, winning is a subjective term in this instance.  I’m resigned to settle for survival until we can bank on vaccination/herd immunity, sooner vs later would be swell!
> 
> Even then,we all live & learn going forward & be prepared to taking precautions to prepare/mitigate the next round of whatever inevitably will come our way.



Just changed our HR res from AP rate to Savvy rate because it’s actually cheaper now for late September.


----------



## mckennarose

Hot here today.... going on 86 but very humid.

Not a lot going on really, just household chores and painting the front door.  I need to get into the garden because we're overloaded with cukes and they have to be picked.  I tried a new recipe, cucumber kimchi, and it smells really good so far.  I love regular kimchi so I thought I would try it.  Cucumber and zucchini just explode in the summer and we're always looking for new things to do with them.



Robo56 said:


> Have a nice case of poison Ivy on ankles and left arm.. It must have been hiding under the English Ivy I was weeding the other day. Didn’t see it, but SURPRISE.........I have seemed to find some each hear...a little extra-Strength Benadryl and extra strength cortisone cream help a lot. The joys of summer gardening.


I missed this yesterday!  I'm sorry to hear that.  I'm very allergic too, and sometimes get it.  No fun.  I have a product called Tecnu that's a scrub you wash with after gardening or exposure to clean off the oils.  It helps a lot so you don't get it, and also if you do get it, it helps dry it up quicker.  I got it at Walmart.


Realfoodfans said:


> @mckennarose what type of dogs do you have?


A chihuahua and a pomeranian mix.  Two littles.


keishashadow said:


> Lots of testing here, one DS was positive & cleared to go back to work tomorrow. The 2nd was clear and out of the still resulting self quarantine coming mid-week. My mom’s nursing home is in process of being tested, they are repeating their 1st positive in her area of the complex. Sigh


Sorry to hear that.  Is DS ok now?
My family member who works in the nursing home is getting tested every other week now.  They test residents also.  Our county cases are going up from only about 6-7 a few days ago to 27 yesterday.


keishashadow said:


> My fav fancy type are the old bay flavored ones, just grabbed pickle flavored (ew) for GD. Worse than they sound BTW.


LOL!  I like the dill pickle ones... but I also like Salt and Vinegar too.

Finished the Mandrake and made two book covers too.  He looks more grey toned on my pictures, but he is a warmer brown.  He does have a whole body inside the pot too, not just the torso.  I might add more leaves at the top, not sure yet.....  I'm not the best at sculpting faces, but I just kept thinking "ugly-potato-baby-looking-thing with roots... lol!


----------



## keishashadow

mckennarose said:


> No fun. I have a product called Tecnu that's a scrub you wash with after gardening or exposure to clean off the oils. It helps a lot so you don't get it, and also if you do get it, it helps dry it up quicker. I got it at Walmart.


It works. Like ivyrest better but haven’t seen in stores for ages 

growing up we would get the spot doused in gasoline  How did we survive lol


mckennarose said:


> Sorry to hear that. Is DS ok now?


Thanks. As good as he’s going to get 


mckennarose said:


> LOL! I like the dill pickle ones... but I also like Salt and Vinegar too.


ooh yes but only certain brands 


mckennarose said:


> Finished the Mandrake and made two book covers too. He looks more grey toned on my pictures, but he is a warmer brown. He does have a whole body inside the pot too, not just the torso. I might add more leaves at the top, not sure yet..... I'm not the best at sculpting faces, but I just kept thinking "ugly-potato-baby-looking-thing with roots... lol!


Wait, u made it?  That’s crazy nice!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, I would happily come over to Schumi’s for tea.  My mum was always a tea drinker, and when I took her to England, we both enjoyed tea over there.  Little one, though, not a tea drinker.  Guess it did not continue down the line. LoL. But yes, I too am enjoying a tea, my morning favorite beverage.  While I do enjoy coffee too, I much prefer a good cup of tea.  And most of my coffee drinking includes ice in it.  Winter time, I will sometimes have hot coffee after dinner.
> 
> The sunrise was beautiful and so bright (and hot) as the AC blew cool air most of the night says it was a warm overnight. 80 out now, and 93 will be the high temp this later afternoon. Weather guy said absolutely sunny day, and those with breathing issues, stay inside, the humidity will be rising through the day. With 93 the high, I am so most likely almost as warm as Mac.
> 
> With the 5 am forecast saying sunny day, now on my 3rd load of wash.  Just hung up the second load, and yay, first hung load has some dry, so really hoping to find more dry before hanging the third.  Nice to hang out wash.
> 
> And a happy hello to Jump.  Glad you too enjoy Schumi’s trip reports.  Stay around, great food and all kinds  of weather are news here.  Hope you are doing well.
> 
> Robo, I hope you are feeling less itchy and swollen with that poison ivy. Sending well wishes, and hope your HHN mug has good coffee in it this morning.
> 
> Real, I hope the weather holds for tending the garden. While long ago now, my mum and I enjoyed traveling all over England, and we very much enjoyed the Wedgewood area. To this day. I have some jewelry and pieces we bought at the Wedgewood Pottery shop. That was the first, and only, time I had been to England, as I took my mum on a long trip, sightseeing in England, Scotland and Wales. We had a great time, and was the first time I bought English tea in a tin. Now a days, I can happily find English tin tea in most stores.
> 
> 
> Ah, Schumi also had me at lazy day. I deserve it after the absolutely muggy day, yesterday. Was so nice to jump in the pool after that sale time. The rest went to a church, that sells things, and takes donations their church store. Got there just as they were closing. No way was I bringing anything back home. Done with, means done with. And what I made, paid for our take out dinner from the place that does home style food. For the same price as a fast food place, we got cooked carrots, fried applies, mac and cheese, mashed and gravy, chicken fingers, chicken with bacon and maple syrup, and chicken dumplings. We were all so hungry, older one finished off my large serving of chicken. Nothing left. Watch the screen for some time, but could not leave the light on, as promptly went to bed at 11, drifting to sleep hearing older one chatting with his friends, playing his online games. Little one had headphones on, as I past by her room, so I have no idea what was on her screen. When they went to bed, have no idea. But both are sleeping, and I don’t expect to see them up before the breakfast hours expired. Which I think is a secret way, little one does not have to order breakfast foods. I did buy bagels on the way home last night, so I assume she will get one of those, when she arises. We too, hope to have a lazy day. Wash to be finished soon enough, then relaxing before the kids get up, as our Sunday routine is to stock up grocery for a few days, and take the trash out, as pick up is tomorrow, trucks arrive around 7am. While DH and I will be up more than. 2 hours before that, I much rather get ready for work, than putting out the trash. We both have been known to add a little more when we get up though, once in a great while.
> 
> So homies, have that wonderful Sunday, the day to rest, and relax. Sending well wishes to Keisha. Hope your vision is much better today. And hope those that were in that hurricane hit to Texas, are safe, and not flooded out, or have damage from the wind. That hurricane hope includes Buckeev and his family.




Never got the taste for iced coffee....but not the biggest coffee drinker over here anyway, and limited in America now anyway......I only drink tea maybe twice a day.....not a whole lot. 

Glad you did well yesterday, I`m sure the church would have been glad of your donations. None of our churches here are accepting anything yet, and some charity stores haven`t opened yet. We have some items building up in the garage for when they do. 

Hope today is a peaceful one for you.......






macraven said:


> Having a great morning without the heat!
> Yaaaa
> 
> only 85 right now and will go to 90 in the afternoon
> This weather I like!
> Sitting in my sun porch and having a nice breeze
> 
> Rest of the predictions for the week will be hot and won’t be able to sit outside when that happens.
> 
> Not complaining as we do not get snow and cold like some of the homies do.
> 
> Hope you all are chilling and having a great weekend!
> Read a few minutes ago walking dead finale will be October 4
> 
> yes, I still follow that show...




Now that sounds lovely!!!! Too hot isn`t fun when you want to go out anywhere.....sounds lovely and relaxing sitting on your sun porch.......oh gosh yes, anything rather than snow. 

We gave up on the WD long ago.....glad you`re going to get the finale though, I know you still enjoy that show. 






keishashadow said:


> Another steamy day here. The pooch appears to have gone feral, swear his hair grew 4 inches in last two weeks.  Going to bribe the mr to hold him while i do some quick ‘pruning’
> 
> Little comes back here today, missed her last week but glad for the quite time.  The mr outdid himself picking up the slack while he was off work.
> 
> Lots of  testing here, one DS was positive & cleared to go back to work tomorrow. The 2nd was clear and out of the still resulting self quarantine coming mid-week.  My mom’s nursing home is in process of being tested, they are repeating their 1st positive in her area of the complex.  Sigh
> 
> HHN is still stinging, sharply.  Changed trip around, now @ HRH coming in on 26th, then onto Swan, will be thrilled to see it through in whatever format.
> 
> Donate it to charity, nice tax write off
> 
> Be there or be square
> 
> I always have various chips on hand, will toss them in my bag & start pumping Dave full of Pepsi
> 
> My fav fancy type are the old bay flavored ones,  just grabbed pickle flavored (ew) for GD.  Worse than they sound BTW.
> 
> I’m always down for a good time
> 
> Good for her!
> 
> To quote my dear old Dad:  “If you stop moving, might as well have them start digging the hole in the ground.”
> 
> There’s always the tide pen lol
> 
> Oh noooos  that sounds miserable indeed
> 
> 
> going back to 400 BC, pandemics have shaped our existence.   this sort of thing moves at lightening speed now due to our global mobility & was long-overdue.  what’s truly sad, aside from the loss of life/misery, is that we were so sadly unprepared/unrealistic handling it.
> 
> Especially, considering how you have been affected, I applaud your positivity .   IMO, winning is a subjective term in this instance.  I’m resigned to settle for survival until we can bank on vaccination/herd immunity, sooner vs later would be swell!
> 
> Even then,we all live & learn going forward & be prepared to taking precautions to prepare/mitigate the next round of whatever inevitably will come our way.




I read that first paragraph as your lovely misters hair had grown 4 inches in last two weeks!!!! Thought....what are you feeding him...

You`ll be so glad to see GD again tonight.....and yes, your mister has done a grand job in looking after you.

We have a crisp that`s a pickled onion flavour.....used to be a favourite as a kid.....now, not so much. Love a good old chip and dip though......one of our favourite snacks watching a movie....and I forgot your DH was a pepsi man.....yep, no coke for me....although I prefer real coke but like diet pepsi......actually I think we`ve had this conversation before......lol.......

And again, good news on the two sons, but worrying with your mum 

Yes, we`re very lucky with my mum......fit as a fiddle and still chats like a budgie on the phone!

That Tide pen has been a fabulous addition to our laundry cabinets! We don`t leave home without one either......and my goodness when we do get back I need to buy a whole load more as friends love them too!!! They`ll be getting their order in as I gave them only each......they last a while though......







mckennarose said:


> Hot here today.... going on 86 but very humid.
> 
> Not a lot going on really, just household chores and painting the front door.  I need to get into the garden because we're overloaded with cukes and they have to be picked.  I tried a new recipe, cucumber kimchi, and it smells really good so far.  I love regular kimchi so I thought I would try it.  Cucumber and zucchini just explode in the summer and we're always looking for new things to do with them.
> 
> 
> I missed this yesterday!  I'm sorry to hear that.  I'm very allergic too, and sometimes get it.  No fun.  I have a product called Tecnu that's a scrub you wash with after gardening or exposure to clean off the oils.  It helps a lot so you don't get it, and also if you do get it, it helps dry it up quicker.  I got it at Walmart.
> 
> A chihuahua and a pomeranian mix.  Two littles.
> 
> Sorry to hear that.  Is DS ok now?
> My family member who works in the nursing home is getting tested every other week now.  They test residents also.  Our county cases are going up from only about 6-7 a few days ago to 27 yesterday.
> 
> LOL!  I like the dill pickle ones... but I also like Salt and Vinegar too.
> 
> Finished the Mandrake and made two book covers too.  He looks more grey toned on my pictures, but he is a warmer brown.  He does have a whole body inside the pot too, not just the torso.  I might add more leaves at the top, not sure yet.....  I'm not the best at sculpting faces, but I just kept thinking "ugly-potato-baby-looking-thing with roots... lol!
> View attachment 513516View attachment 513532




mrose...they are fabulous!!! 

You are so talented.....they really could be from the movies.....JK Rowling would be proud!!! Book covers too look lovely. 





Just enjoyed our steak pie......

I was on the phone earlier to my aunt in LI who has been in New York since the 1950`s......and it`s the one dish she misses from home is a home made Scottish steak pie......beautiful. 

Not too warm today, but feels very pleasant......I`m sure we`ll still be much cooler than mac`s slightly cooler temps.......

Lazy night ahead.......but it`s been a very lazy day all round........chatted to friends and family and sent off a couple of emails.......always good to catch up.....

Tom just made a pot of tea......I have some mini blueberry muffins left over from this morning, will have a couple of those with tea. 

Watching Live and Let Die right now........has it`s funny moments!




​


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. I am stuffed from lunch and trying not to fall asleep. If i nap I won't sleep tonight. 
Dh turned on a baseball game and promptly fell asleep. It's nice to see live sports again. He has been watching previously played football games, or, as i like to call them, used football. 



macraven said:


> I think tonight’s light is operated by batteries ...


I have a few electricity draining ones to bring out. 



Realfoodfans said:


> I’m attending our online Church service at 11 - it’s nice to “see” everyone and I haven’t had chance the last couple of weeks. I like the fact we are all muted for the singing so I can sing out loud and nobody can hear!


We finally got the go ahead to go back in person. It's nice seeing real people again. 



schumigirl said:


> Good luck with your flights........hope you get something that suits you.


ThankS. We are looking for fast and cheap. I learned we can save about $150 per person if we fly out of the airport that's an hour away from where we live. 



keishashadow said:


> Lots of testing here, one DS was positive & cleared to go back to work tomorrow. The 2nd was clear and out of the still resulting self quarantine coming mid-week. My mom’s nursing home is in process of being tested, they are repeating their 1st positive in her area of the complex. Sigh


Glad to hear you son is doing well. Hoping for good news from the nursing home. 



keishashadow said:


> To quote my dear old Dad: “If you stop moving, might as well have them start digging the hole in the ground.”


This was my MIL. She started spending more and more time just sitting in her recliner and watching TV. She eventually had to go into full time nursing care. Sadly, I think she just gave up. 



mckennarose said:


> A chihuahua and a pomeranian mix. Two littles.


 Pictures?



mckennarose said:


> Finished the Mandrake and made two book covers too.


Looks great!

We started another puzzle last night, so I think I will go and sort pieces. This one shouldn't be nearly as difficult as the last one.


----------



## schumigirl

How is your mum doing now Charade?


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> How is your mum doing now Charade?


She is doing pretty well all things considered. My aunt had a ramp built so she can get in and out of the house without too much difficulty. The thing that is driving her crazy is having to have help with basic tasks. My mom hates being physically dependent on someone else. She has a doctor appointment later this week about her leg. She is hoping they will remove the external fixator.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@mckennarose wow those are amazing pieces of work.  So creative.  Yes pics of dogs when available!

@schumigirl wish I’d made my pie - did not enjoy the sausages - have to be just right for me.

@keishashadow hope all are clear and well very soon.

@Charade67 glad your church is open.  Soccer is back on tv here but no crowds.  They add the noise of them but that seems a little strange.  I’m not a big fan.

My best friend has just invited us up to Yorkshire for a couple of nights.  We had a day visit a couple of weeks ago in the garden but it will be nice to stop over.

Have recorded The Birds to watch this evening.  Many years since we’ve seen it!


----------



## Charade67

Realfoodfans said:


> Soccer is back on tv here but no crowds. They add the noise of them but that seems a little strange. I’m not a big fan.


No crowds for baseball either. Some of the games I have seen have left sized cardboard people in parts of the stands. Some are adding sound and digital crowds. The digital crowds look creepy to me. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Have recorded The Birds to watch this evening. Many years since we’ve seen it!


I saw a little bit of that movie when I was a kid and it scared me so much that I couldn't watch the whole movie until I was well into my adult years.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, I just book when flights just open, then keep checking.  I have a nice amount of points retuned.  Flights this September are almost half what I had to use last year.  Good luck getting a great rate.  I always fly out of the City airport I live about an hour or less train or car ride. 

DisneyLife, thanks for the head’s up about hotel rates.  While I have a better RPR rate than now showing, saved a nice amount off my SF rate, as got even lower AP rate than had.  Score!

And woot! Hope to say hello to Keisha this September. Haha, growing hair. My older one is being begged to get his hair cut. With his quite long beard and hair, I told him no mountain man allowed here. Sigh. In 2 weeks, will be legally blonde again.

Did the grocery shopping. All stocked and ready. Tried to go to a smaller grocery place, but since line was out the door and around the building, I will return later, to see if no line. Then it’s that Sunday routine of just relaxing. Fashion show by little one, yep, more to give away. Good. A good closet cleaning is always needed. Plus, mall visit earlier yielded new clothes. So, out with other, that too old, not fitting, not going to wear anymore. Worn and not going to wear shoes were dropped off at another church store on our way to the mall.

Awesome craft result McK.

Tea drinking and ooh learning about sharks.  Yeah, certainly will be warmer than Mac tomorrow.  97 the high.  Yeah, with steamy humidity raising the temp to a nice sweaty 101.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> She is doing pretty well all things considered. My aunt had a ramp built so she can get in and out of the house without too much difficulty. The thing that is driving her crazy is having to have help with basic tasks. My mom hates being physically dependent on someone else. She has a doctor appointment later this week about her leg. She is hoping they will remove the external fixator.



Glad to hear she is not too bad now. Yes, being dependent on anyone is something no one wants....hope she gets a good result from her doctors.




Charade67 said:


> No crowds for baseball either. Some of the games I have seen have left sized cardboard people in parts of the stands. Some are adding sound and digital crowds. The digital crowds look creepy to me.
> 
> 
> I saw a little bit of that movie when I was a kid and it scared me so much that I couldn't watch the whole movie until I was well into my adult years.




I remember actively avoiding watching The Exorcist for years as I had been told how scary/terrifying/horrific it was....

Finally watched it as an adult......what a huge disappointment. Wasn`t the least bit scary and downright boring. I was so annoyed I`d wasted an evening on it.

The Exorcist HHN house from a couple of years ago was so much better!!! 

Not a fan of The Birds either......Dial M for Murder, Strangers on a Train and Marnie are some of my favourites from Hitch.



Getting darker as I type tonight......autumn will be here before we know it.......


----------



## macraven

I really need to clothes shop but too many peeps with no masks in the stores here.
So I don’t shop.
I’m not an online shopper as need to try clothes on before I make a purchase.

I do have clothes in different sizes but always like to have some new items for a trip.
It’s a female thing...

My only option now is to stick with my diet and lose weight.
Tonight is pizza night so diet won’t start until pizza is gone.

I do have my priorities....hahahahaha

charade figure in parking at the airport charges and see if it still is cheaper to fly from the airport an hour from your house.

For me it is cheaper to use car service than airport parking fees.

Who is watching baseball tonight?
I’m glad it is back on tv.


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Thought I’d heard they were making a movie with Rick Grimes.
> 
> Not sure where I seen that, do you know anything on that?


On Talking Dead tv show it was stated they were in productions but the movie will be released for theaters and won’t be on tv.
My guess due to delays due to covid, at least a year from now if that soon they will get back to filming schedule.
Everything stopped on that project in March.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I really need to clothes shop but too many peeps with no masks in the stores here.
> So I don’t shop.
> I’m not an online shopper as need to try clothes on before I make a purchase.
> 
> I do have clothes in different sizes but always like to have some new items for a trip.
> It’s a female thing...
> 
> My only option now is to stick with my diet and lose weight.
> Tonight is pizza night so diet won’t start until pizza is gone.
> 
> I do have my priorities....hahahahaha
> 
> charade figure in parking at the airport charges and see if it still is cheaper to fly from the airport an hour from your house.
> 
> For me it is cheaper to use car service than airport parking fees.
> 
> Who is watching baseball tonight?
> I’m glad it is back on tv.



lol....enjoy that pizza.....diets always start tomorrow......  

I don`t mind online shopping for clothes......I can order two sizes on each item and see which works better......lol.....then return the others. I call the number and they come pick it back up so I don`t even have to go to the post office.....very convenient. Yes, new clothes are essential for a trip.......

We remembered to cancel our airport car service during the week. She had been expecting it as she has had so many cancellations. Feel bad as they are a lovely couple trying to make the best of a bad situation. Airport transports are their life blood.



Still fairly warm tonight......nice breeze though which will help. 

Can`t believe we are almost at the end of July.....this month has flown past, actually the whole year has surprisingly flown past quickly. 

Almost bed time here........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> I read that first paragraph as your lovely misters hair had grown 4 inches in last two weeks!!!! Thought....what are you feeding him...


Haha lots of protein but not quite that much


schumigirl said:


> Watching Live and Let Die right now........has it`s funny moments!


All the roger Moore versions are a lovely, guilty pleasure


Charade67 said:


> He has been watching previously played football games, or, as i like to call them, used football.


Haha good one.  We call that breaking down plays here...all those x’s & o’s & arrows to infinity & beyond. 


Charade67 said:


> Some are adding sound and digital crowds. The digital crowds look creepy to me.


Absolutely, on both counts.  I’d just as soon have them skip it entirely, same as all pro sports.


Lynne G said:


> And woot! Hope to say hello to Keisha this September.



I’m planning on having a mini-HHN while there.

Going to hide in dar corners & jump out at people shouting:  boo!  Pretty much how I roll in RL as it is


Lynne G said:


> Tea drinking and ooh learning about sharks.


I was told that I have a ‘shark problem’ lol. Watched one of the NG programs leading up to shark week & accidently taped all of them playing last week.  That’s my story & i’m Sticking to it


schumigirl said:


> I remember actively avoiding watching The Exorcist for years as I had been told how scary/terrifying/horrific it was....


I still remember seeing it on a date back in high school lol. It broke A lot of barriers when it came out.  IMO one of those movies that gets better the more you watch it as to pacing & bonus flinchable moments if you are/were Catholic lol


schumigirl said:


> Not a fan of The Birds either.


 Not sure which part is creepier but the build up to the jungle gym sequence raises the hair on my arms every time I watch it.


macraven said:


> Who is watching baseball tonight?


Nope, but batter’s up to all who have been eagerly awaiting it’s return.  What team(s) do you root for now?


----------



## Lynne G

Aww Fighting Phils are mine.  They decided to order cardboard cut outs of fans, since most not allowed in.  Silly, I thought, waste of money.  But hey, I watched on the screen English football, and the stupid station added fan noise, even though no fans in attendance.   

Eh, not a huge baseball fan, though have been to games in the past years. My aunt, bless her soul, was a lifelong avid fan. You could never visit or call during game time. She and my uncle watched every game on their TV, but never went to the ballpark.

No pizza dinner here. Bought ground sirloin and made meatballs and added lots of fresh vegetables, and dinner served. Older one and I added cheese. All gone. Stir fry chicken is tomorrow’s dinner. Or chicken on the grill, if I can get DH to light the grill, then will rethink sides. Ooh, have some taters hanging around, maybe mashed. Eh, most of the time, dinner is last minute decision. Was to be chicken tonight, but all not feeling it. Instead of burgers, meatballs, and too hot to have pasta and red sauce, so just added fresh vegetables once the meat was mostly cooked.

Alarm set, trash out at the curb, wash all dry and put away, screen time. Tea sipping too.

All have that most peaceful night.

Early light turning on.  Still light out here for another almost hour.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Wonderfully lazy day today.  I really didn't do much of anything. Dinner was a quick breakfast meal of bacon, eggs, and biscuits. 

B was washing dishes tonight and dropped a glass. I don't know why, but she tends to over react when there is an accident. She started to panic and was saying "I'm sorry, I'm sorry" over and over. I went into safety mode and told her to carefully leave the kitchen since she didn't have any shoes on. Dh and I quickly got the glass cleaned up and she had calmed down by then. 

After dinner dh and I watched A League  of Their Own. One day I hope to visit the baseball hall of fame. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, I just book when flights just open, then keep checking. I have a nice amount of points retuned. Flights this September are almost half what I had to use last year. Good luck getting a great rate. I always fly out of the City airport I live about an hour or less train or car ride.


We always book the economy flights. I'm not sure if we can change flights if the rates change. 



schumigirl said:


> I remember actively avoiding watching The Exorcist for years as I had been told how scary/terrifying/horrific it was....


I have never seen that movie. I still haven't seen Psycho all the way through. 



macraven said:


> charade figure in parking at the airport charges and see if it still is cheaper to fly from the airport an hour from your house.
> 
> For me it is cheaper to use car service than airport parking fees.
> 
> Who is watching baseball tonight?
> I’m glad it is back on tv.


I hadn't thought about using a car service. We always pay to park no matter where we fly from.
No baseball for me tonight, but when I do watch it's the Braves, 



Lynne G said:


> Early light turning on. Still light out here for another almost hour.


Beautiful lights. 


Well, since Lynne left the lights on I will save mine for another time.


----------



## macraven

Charade you are in charge of tonight’s lights for the thread

yea it is more like Monday now and just about to go to bed
Cats get up in 4.5-5 hours from now to be feed


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all - see @macraven was still up as I woke  today.  Windy and rainy this morning which is a shame as littles home at 9am will be looking forward to the garden toys and trampoline.  Hopefully brighten later.

@schumigirl many years since The Birds I’d forgotten the rotten ending!

The Bond movies are one of the series our grandson studies and remembers everything of.  Can name them in order - which actor, which villain and actor, year etc.  He’s the same with Disney and Pixar, Spider-Man now onto Batman -  we watch them a lot of times and likes to discuss them and we have to admit we don’t have the knowledge!  Hoping high school can use that memory to give him the passion on a subject he can enjoy.  He has been keen on the planets during lockdown.

More gardening was planned but not possible so
more coffee while we contemplate!  I have mine strong with cream.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Haha lots of protein but not quite that much
> 
> All the roger Moore versions are a lovely, guilty pleasure
> 
> Haha good one.  We call that breaking down plays here...all those x’s & o’s & arrows to infinity & beyond.
> 
> Absolutely, on both counts.  I’d just as soon have them skip it entirely, same as all pro sports.
> 
> 
> I’m planning on having a mini-HHN while there.
> 
> Going to hide in dar corners & jump out at people shouting:  boo!  Pretty much how I roll in RL as it is
> 
> I was told that I have a ‘shark problem’ lol. Watched one of the NG programs leading up to shark week & accidently taped all of them playing last week.  That’s my story & i’m Sticking to it
> 
> I still remember seeing it on a date back in high school lol. It broke A lot of barriers when it came out.  IMO one of those movies that gets better the more you watch it as to pacing & bonus flinchable moments if you are/were Catholic lol
> 
> Not sure which part is creepier but the build up to the jungle gym sequence raises the hair on my arms every time I watch it.
> 
> Nope, but batter’s up to all who have been eagerly awaiting it’s return.  What team(s) do you root for now?




I knew I had to read it twice as I know your mister is always so well turned out.....couldn`t imagine him with longer hair! 

Oh yes, the Roger Moore Bonds are so much fun! I don`t watch them anymore as they just aren`t fun.....most of the humour is gone. 

I`m howling as I really can picture you pouncing out on folks like that!!! I love it.....yes, make your own mini HHN. Yes, maybe some would be affected with that side of The Exorcist.....I was just so deflated.....it was very much a "Is that it" kind of movie for me......I much preferred the spoof type movies of it....they were better and funnier!! I do love a good scary movie though. Have you seen The Conjuring? I really, really liked that movie. There`s one scene in it in particular that really freaked me out.....quite an innocent thing, but Tom does it often now as it always makes me glower at him......lol......







Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Wonderfully lazy day today.  I really didn't do much of anything. Dinner was a quick breakfast meal of bacon, eggs, and biscuits.
> 
> B was washing dishes tonight and dropped a glass. I don't know why, but she tends to over react when there is an accident. She started to panic and was saying "I'm sorry, I'm sorry" over and over. I went into safety mode and told her to carefully leave the kitchen since she didn't have any shoes on. Dh and I quickly got the glass cleaned up and she had calmed down by then.
> 
> After dinner dh and I watched A League  of Their Own. One day I hope to visit the baseball hall of fame.
> 
> We always book the economy flights. I'm not sure if we can change flights if the rates change.
> 
> I have never seen that movie. I still haven't seen Psycho all the way through.
> 
> I hadn't thought about using a car service. We always pay to park no matter where we fly from.
> No baseball for me tonight, but when I do watch it's the Braves,
> 
> Beautiful lights.
> 
> 
> Well, since Lynne left the lights on I will save mine for another time.




Dinner sounds good. I quite miss biscuits from over there......

Psycho is a good movie....one you can watch over and just enjoy it.







macraven said:


> Charade you are in charge of tonight’s lights for the thread
> 
> yea it is more like Monday now and just about to go to bed
> Cats get up in 4.5-5 hours from now to be feed



Think I just missed you this morning.......I was up earlier, but didn`t log on as you were heading to bed.......by the time I get back in today you`ll be up I`m sure with those kitties! 




We have rain this morning......lots of rain. And it`s forecast all day, so no barbecue tonight. I`ve been asked to do sausages and mashed potato tonight, so that`s dinner sorted. Honey bbq sausages from our local butcher, they are delicious. 

Need to pop out this morning and then no plans to do anything the rest of the day....although famous last words.......

Last of the blueberry muffins for breakfast this morning. 





























​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, Monday.  Back to routine I go.  But thinking highly of making it a long weekend to end the month of July, and take Friday off. Short week will be nice.  

I must have been in a good enough sleep, I was like what was that man saying. Oops, oh yeah, alarm went off. But quick to awake, as still dark enough, I still generally arise before the sun does. And unlike Real and Schumi, a gloriously streamy 97 is the high. So I may be just a bit warmer than Mac. With that full , and humid air, feel like temps are in the triple digits. And was a warm night. AC was happily cooking the house. Never went lower than 78 or 79.

Ah, news guy said sunrise soon, so will watch a nice bright sky, with sunlight streaminginto my window. All that, while reading a screen, and sipping tea from a cup. Ah routines. 

Aww, Charade, glad to hear B calmed down. At least she did not get hurt, and just an accident I think we all have done. Common to accidentally break glasses and dishes in the kitchen.

So all,


----------



## jump00

Hello @Lynne G - thanks for the warm welcome!  Wow- such a talented group of people here!!!! So impressed. 
Jump00
Brenda


----------



## macraven

I’m passing the baton to Lynne and hope she has the hottest day this Monday 
I like to take turns...


----------



## jump00

mckennarose said:


> Hot here today.... going on 86 but very humid.
> 
> Not a lot going on really, just household chores and painting the front door.  I need to get into the garden because we're overloaded with cukes and they have to be picked.  I tried a new recipe, cucumber kimchi, and it smells really good so far.  I love regular kimchi so I thought I would try it.  Cucumber and zucchini just explode in the summer and we're always looking for new things to do with them.
> 
> 
> I missed this yesterday!  I'm sorry to hear that.  I'm very allergic too, and sometimes get it.  No fun.  I have a product called Tecnu that's a scrub you wash with after gardening or exposure to clean off the oils.  It helps a lot so you don't get it, and also if you do get it, it helps dry it up quicker.  I got it at Walmart.
> 
> A chihuahua and a pomeranian mix.  Two littles.
> 
> Sorry to hear that.  Is DS ok now?
> My family member who works in the nursing home is getting tested every other week now.  They test residents also.  Our county cases are going up from only about 6-7 a few days ago to 27 yesterday.
> 
> LOL!  I like the dill pickle ones... but I also like Salt and Vinegar too.
> 
> Finished the Mandrake and made two book covers too.  He looks more grey toned on my pictures, but he is a warmer brown.  He does have a whole body inside the pot too, not just the torso.  I might add more leaves at the top, not sure yet.....  I'm not the best at sculpting faces, but I just kept thinking "ugly-potato-baby-looking-thing with roots... lol!
> View attachment 513516View attachment 513532


This is amazing!!!! Wow
Jump00
Brenda


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> I’m passing the baton to Lynne and hope she has the hottest day this Monday
> I like to take turns...



Yep, we get some very hot days in the summer. By the end of the week, Mac can have that hottest day. Tomorrow, we get Southern weather. 96 will be the high, and that ever happy chances of thunderstorms. Perfect for a Tuesday, after having this very hot Monday.

Hope the cats have been fed, and you are relaxing Mac.


----------



## macraven

Cats ate at 6:20
Now they are napping 

Same routine each morning

I usually start my mornings watching the weather channel 
after I feed the cats.

Have you seen any room rates for rp drop yet for your stay?

I read some posts last nighta of peeps stating their rp dates had a price drop.
Mine haven’t, still holding at my original booking date


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, Mac. A few weeks ago, I got an AP rate for RPR that was about 90 dollars cheaper than the SMSM rate I had from over a year ago.  But what DisneyLife did get me was to look at my AP rate I had, that I changed to from my whatever they call it good rate I first had booked months ago for SF, and happily changed again, as the AP rate went down from what I had, another 50 dollars or so, so switched to that lower rate. Did it by phone, and they were so nice to make the changes I just did to SF.  They did check, and said no lower rate than already got on RPR.  So, I guess keep checking, maybe you will see a better rate then you already have, Mac.  I think I did see AP rates for your time.  I do like that they are very helpful in getting you a better rate, if it applies.

And I will be looking around corners, the day you arrive, as Boo to You Keisha might be lurking around, as she checks in that day too.  LoL  Will be very nice to say hello to you both this end of September.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all, still watching my refrigerator with one eye open. DH’s been tinkering with it to try to get it to back into proper cool zone. All the likely suspects checked.  Pretty sure we have the world’s cleanest coils at this point lol  



Lynne G said:


> Instead of burgers, meatballs, and too hot to have pasta and red sauce, so just added fresh vegetables once the meat was mostly cooked.


If i could get away with it, would have italian or chines food every day with the random steak.  Jonesing for our tomatoes to ripen to be able to make fresh, uncooked sauce


Charade67 said:


> B was washing dishes tonight and dropped a glass. I don't know why, but she tends to over react when there is an accident. She started to panic and was saying "I'm sorry, I'm sorry" over and over. I went into safety mode and told her to carefully leave the kitchen since she didn't have any shoes on. Dh and I quickly got the glass cleaned up and she had calmed down by then.


Aw, glad to hear it resolved.  You know your daughter best.  

will proffer, in these stressful times, even those not prone to being upset over a ‘glass of spilled milk’, can easily find themselves projecting/having mini melt downs.


Realfoodfans said:


> Hoping high school can use that memory to give him the passion on a subject he can enjoy. He has been keen on the planets during lockdown.


Is he a number guy?  May want to explore statistics or forensic accounting


schumigirl said:


> Have you seen The Conjuring? I really, really liked that movie. There`s one scene in it in particular that really freaked me out.....quite an innocent thing, but Tom does it often now as it always makes me glower at him......lol......


I’m sure i have but drawing a blank for some reason, need to google.  


schumigirl said:


> We have rain this morning......lots of rain. And it`s forecast all day, so no barbecue tonight. I`ve been asked to do sausages and mashed potato tonight, so that`s dinner sorted. Honey bbq sausages from our local butcher, they are delicious.


Sounds awful...not the food, the weather


schumigirl said:


> Last of the blueberry muffins for breakfast this morning.


Have you ever had blueberry muffins hang around long enough to point where the fruit almost takes on a bit of a kick/alcoholic bent?  

Very rarely my mom would make some sort of drop cookie where she soaked raisins in a bit of rum.  


macraven said:


> I’m passing the baton to Lynne and hope she has the hottest day this Monday
> I like to take turns...


spoken like a champ lol


Lynne G said:


> And I will be looking around corners, the day you arrive, as Boo to You Keisha might be lurking around, as she checks in that day too. LoL Will be very nice to say hello to you both this end of September.


”something wicked this way comes”  brought to you by today’s earworm:  the boo to you parade song


----------



## Realfoodfans

@keishashadow “Is he a number guy? May want to explore statistics or forensic accounting”
Dates and times - not so much the maths - autistic spectrum.  Hey forensic accounting would be useful - looking to use one to go through last few years of ex son in law’s banks and business - about £90,000 “missing”.

Torrential rain here and windy too.  Others are playing Trivial Pursuit - I’m catching up on my magazine reading - 3 here still unopened.

Leftovers defrosting for later - trying to run the freezer down and re-stock with fresh.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh yeah, Keisha, always had to laugh at the hyenas with the shovels.  That parade is one of my favorite.  

Will send the ark to Real. Yeah, we don’t put much leftovers In our freezer. If no one eats the leftovers in a couple of days hanging out in the frig, mostly it’s DH that gets to it first, I toss it. I am not always fond of leftovers. But I hear ya, by the weekends, I try to use up as much as I can, before we restock.

Ah, had boring cereal, for breakfast and ooh, it’s getting hot out there. Very bright and oh so sunny. And yay, kids both are now up. Yeah, older one had some eggs for breakfast, little one will mostly find a zap a meal or soup. No breakfast food for her.

 homies. Hope this finds all safe, healthy, and having at least one reason to smile.


----------



## jump00

Off for my morning walk and it’s already 85 degrees (10:50 am).  Loving this warm weather..........closest thing “to Florida“ this year


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Morning all, still watching my refrigerator with one eye open. DH’s been tinkering with it to try to get it to back into proper cool zone. All the likely suspects checked.  Pretty sure we have the world’s cleanest coils at this point lol
> 
> 
> If i could get away with it, would have italian or chines food every day with the random steak.  Jonesing for our tomatoes to ripen to be able to make fresh, uncooked sauce
> 
> Aw, glad to hear it resolved.  You know your daughter best.
> 
> will proffer, in these stressful times, even those not prone to being upset over a ‘glass of spilled milk’, can easily find themselves projecting/having mini melt downs.
> 
> Is he a number guy?  May want to explore statistics or forensic accounting
> 
> I’m sure i have but drawing a blank for some reason, need to google.
> 
> Sounds awful...not the food, the weather
> 
> Have you ever had blueberry muffins hang around long enough to point where the fruit almost takes on a bit of a kick/alcoholic bent?
> 
> Very rarely my mom would make some sort of drop cookie where she soaked raisins in a bit of rum.
> 
> spoken like a champ lol
> 
> ”something wicked this way comes”  brought to you by today’s earworm:  the boo to you parade song



Oh good luck with the fridge freezer!!! 

THE Conjuring is Patrick Wilson and Vera Farmiga who play Lorraine and Ed Warren the paranormal investigators......really good film!! 

Yes, funny you should say that about the blueberry muffins.....Tom said they had a gin like quality this morning.....eyed me suspiciously as if I had soaked them in gin......he should know better as I detest alcohol in cakes/desserts of any kind......but I know what you mean.




jump00 said:


> Off for my morning walk and it’s already 85 degrees (10:50 am).  Loving this warm weather..........closest thing “to Florida“ this year



That sounds beautiful!!!! Enjoy that walk........




Yep, we had sunshine for around 20 minutes this afternoon......now we have more torrential rain.....doesn`t look to be going off anytime soon. No walks today for us....

Still wading through old trip reports to replace the Photobucket ones.....up to around half way through 2015 now.......takes me right back......

Weirdly the sun has just come out, but still pouring down......sky is black as the ace of spades over the sea and sunny behind us......odd.


----------



## Lynne G

jump00 said:


> Off for my morning walk and it’s already 85 degrees (10:50 am).  Loving this warm weather..........closest thing “to Florida“ this year


Ah,  I’m at 88 degrees and no waking for me until lunchtime.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne will file that toasty walk under FL conditioning regimen.  Going to clean out the refrigerator under the assumption less stuff in it should help it run a mite cooler.  Garbage pickup not until friday though, the makings of a nasty Petri dish sitting outside that long. Ew what a job they have.



Realfoodfans said:


> Hey forensic accounting would be useful - looking to use one to go through last few years of ex son in law’s banks and business - about £90,000 “missing”.


  Ps she’s better off without him!


schumigirl said:


> THE Conjuring is Patrick Wilson and Vera Farmiga who play Lorraine and Ed Warren the paranormal investigators......really good film!!


It hit me finally, i even liked Annabelle lol.  So many great jump scares in that series. I challenge any one to not flinch during the basement scene


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> It hit me finally, i even liked Annabelle lol.  So many great jump scares in that series. I challenge any one to not flinch during the basement scene





Wanna play Hide and Clap 











​


----------



## keishashadow

Haha forgot, bonus points for working in pic of Courage (the cowardly dog)


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Good morning SANS fam!

Well color me excited - I will be heading to Disney and Universal in two weeks! My friend and I were supposed to be at Disneyland right now, but with no opening in sight out there we decided to book WDW and UOR instead! I'm so thrilled to be heading "home" to Florida! We are both in fortunate situations that we live in states that do not require quarantine with travel, and we both work from home and only have hubbies to worry about so it takes a lot of the stress with traveling out of the equation.

It will be nice to hit the parks before my Sept trip. My SIL had to change dates so we are still deciding on that one - will likely be at the end of Sept so I will also need to watch out for @keishashadow jumping out of corners. I'm a huge scaredy cat so it will be fun for her to see me jump higher than humanly possibly and give a nice big yelp. 

Time to make some new tanks for the parks! I think I will make a Baby Yoda one, a good ol' classic mickey, and then for Universal I'm thinking of doing a Dumbledore quote. I still love when he said a few words before the feast: Nitwit, blubber, oddment, tweak. So I'm thinking that could be a fun shirt. Not sure if a lot of people will get it but it will make me chuckle when I look in the mirror so what the heck, right?

Looks like everyone has some very different weather today! Will be perfect in my neck of the woods - 81 and sunny. Went for a run this morning and it was still cloudy so that helped keep me going a little.

Sweet corn is finally ready around here! So dinner will be pork chops and corn on the cob. Nothing fancy but a few ears of sweet corn slathered in butter will be perfection I'm thinking.

Hello to Mac, Keisha, Lynne, Schumi, Disneylife, Jump00, realfood, monyk, mcrose, charade, and everyone else out there that I know I'm forgetting.  

Time to get some Iced coffee. Happy Monday all!


----------



## jump00

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Good morning SANS fam!
> 
> Well color me excited - I will be heading to Disney and Universal in two weeks! My friend and I were supposed to be at Disneyland right now, but with no opening in sight out there we decided to book WDW and UOR instead! I'm so thrilled to be heading "home" to Florida! We are both in fortunate situations that we live in states that do not require quarantine with travel, and we both work from home and only have hubbies to worry about so it takes a lot of the stress with traveling out of the equation.
> 
> It will be nice to hit the parks before my Sept trip. My SIL had to change dates so we are still deciding on that one - will likely be at the end of Sept so I will also need to watch out for @keishashadow jumping out of corners. I'm a huge scaredy cat so it will be fun for her to see me jump higher than humanly possibly and give a nice big yelp.
> 
> Time to make some new tanks for the parks! I think I will make a Baby Yoda one, a good ol' classic mickey, and then for Universal I'm thinking of doing a Dumbledore quote. I still love when he said a few words before the feast: Nitwit, blubber, oddment, tweak. So I'm thinking that could be a fun shirt. Not sure if a lot of people will get it but it will make me chuckle when I look in the mirror so what the heck, right?
> 
> Looks like everyone has some very different weather today! Will be perfect in my neck of the woods - 81 and sunny. Went for a run this morning and it was still cloudy so that helped keep me going a little.
> 
> Sweet corn is finally ready around here! So dinner will be pork chops and corn on the cob. Nothing fancy but a few ears of sweet corn slathered in butter will be perfection I'm thinking.
> 
> Hello to Mac, Keisha, Lynne, Schumi, Disneylife, Jump00, realfood, monyk, mcrose, charade, and everyone else out there that I know I'm forgetting.
> 
> Time to get some Iced coffee. Happy Monday all!
> 
> View attachment 513858



Hello!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot, to Elsa for August travel, and hope to say hello to you at the end of September too.  No scares from me, though.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Lynne G  Thanks for the Ark Lynne - will keep it on standby!



Glad to say this evening blue sky and sunshine we just had a quick walk across the fields with the dog - he’s absolutely saturated on return from the long grass but nice to get the fresh air

Mostly a coffee drinker here but thirsty now so off to make lemon tea before we decide on tv tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Good morning SANS fam!
> 
> Well color me excited - I will be heading to Disney and Universal in two weeks! My friend and I were supposed to be at Disneyland right now, but with no opening in sight out there we decided to book WDW and UOR instead! I'm so thrilled to be heading "home" to Florida! We are both in fortunate situations that we live in states that do not require quarantine with travel, and we both work from home and only have hubbies to worry about so it takes a lot of the stress with traveling out of the equation.
> 
> It will be nice to hit the parks before my Sept trip. My SIL had to change dates so we are still deciding on that one - will likely be at the end of Sept so I will also need to watch out for @keishashadow jumping out of corners. I'm a huge scaredy cat so it will be fun for her to see me jump higher than humanly possibly and give a nice big yelp.
> 
> Time to make some new tanks for the parks! I think I will make a Baby Yoda one, a good ol' classic mickey, and then for Universal I'm thinking of doing a Dumbledore quote. I still love when he said a few words before the feast: Nitwit, blubber, oddment, tweak. So I'm thinking that could be a fun shirt. Not sure if a lot of people will get it but it will make me chuckle when I look in the mirror so what the heck, right?
> 
> Looks like everyone has some very different weather today! Will be perfect in my neck of the woods - 81 and sunny. Went for a run this morning and it was still cloudy so that helped keep me going a little.
> 
> Sweet corn is finally ready around here! So dinner will be pork chops and corn on the cob. Nothing fancy but a few ears of sweet corn slathered in butter will be perfection I'm thinking.
> 
> Hello to Mac, Keisha, Lynne, Schumi, Disneylife, Jump00, realfood, monyk, mcrose, charade, and everyone else out there that I know I'm forgetting.
> 
> Time to get some Iced coffee. Happy Monday all!
> 
> View attachment 513858



Fabulous news!!!!! 

Always good to have an extra trip squeezed in there somewhere......exciting for you, and dinner sounds good!! 

Pork chops are always a popular choice in this house.......



Rain stopped but still blowing a hoolie out there.........windows all open a little as it`s warm but breezy......

Dinner just finished.....was a little later as Kyle had a meeting that went on a little longer than planned.......we were ready to eat by the time he came downstairs. 

I write some real hand written letters to a few older relatives a few times a year. The art of letter writing seems to be disappearing sadly........so, I will write a couple tonight and get them posted off tomorrow. Not that I have much to write to be honoest, but they do appreciate them. No emails for them. 

Time for a pot of tea first........


----------



## macraven

Elsa
If you do make a trip to the Darkside end of September, add me to your list for meet ups.

It is always nice to put a face with a name.

And you will know everyone better than just as a name in the box here.


----------



## macraven

Been busy since the time I got up this morning.
Now I am reading back in the thread to what I have missed today.

Not a bad summer day for me.
High will only hit 90 and rest of the week rain will bring temps down to high 80’s

I call that progress


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Been busy since the time I got up this morning.
> Now I am reading back in the thread to what I have missed today.
> 
> Not a bad summer day for me.
> High will only hit 90 and rest of the week rain will bring temps down to high 80’s
> 
> I call that progress


 
That sounds good to me!!!!


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## keishashadow

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Well color me excited - I will be heading to Disney and Universal in two weeks! My friend and I were supposed to be at Disneyland right now, but with no opening in sight out there we decided to book WDW and UOR instead! I'm so thrilled to be heading "home" to Florida! We are both in fortunate situations that we live in states that do not require quarantine with travel, and we both work from home and only have hubbies to worry about so it takes a lot of the stress with traveling out of the equation.


*i’m Going with coloring you Lime Green as a nod to the ‘old skool’ disney group 

Hope you have a wonderful (split) trip!  Make sure to tell us all the gory details, please.  It’s akin to breathing air for most of us lol*


----------



## jump00

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Good morning SANS fam!
> 
> Well color me excited - I will be heading to Disney and Universal in two weeks! My friend and I were supposed to be at Disneyland right now, but with no opening in sight out there we decided to book WDW and UOR instead! I'm so thrilled to be heading "home" to Florida! We are both in fortunate situations that we live in states that do not require quarantine with travel, and we both work from home and only have hubbies to worry about so it takes a lot of the stress with traveling out of the equation.
> 
> It will be nice to hit the parks before my Sept trip. My SIL had to change dates so we are still deciding on that one - will likely be at the end of Sept so I will also need to watch out for @keishashadow jumping out of corners. I'm a huge scaredy cat so it will be fun for her to see me jump higher than humanly possibly and give a nice big yelp.
> 
> Time to make some new tanks for the parks! I think I will make a Baby Yoda one, a good ol' classic mickey, and then for Universal I'm thinking of doing a Dumbledore quote. I still love when he said a few words before the feast: Nitwit, blubber, oddment, tweak. So I'm thinking that could be a fun shirt. Not sure if a lot of people will get it but it will make me chuckle when I look in the mirror so what the heck, right?
> 
> Looks like everyone has some very different weather today! Will be perfect in my neck of the woods - 81 and sunny. Went for a run this morning and it was still cloudy so that helped keep me going a little.
> 
> Sweet corn is finally ready around here! So dinner will be pork chops and corn on the cob. Nothing fancy but a few ears of sweet corn slathered in butter will be perfection I'm thinking.
> 
> Hello to Mac, Keisha, Lynne, Schumi, Disneylife, Jump00, realfood, monyk, mcrose, charade, and everyone else out there that I know I'm forgetting.
> 
> Time to get some Iced coffee. Happy Monday all!
> 
> View attachment 513858


Hello @Elsaspiritanimal - have a wonderful trip!!! Can’t wait to hear all about it!!!!
Jump00
Brenda


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

keishashadow said:


> *i’m Going with coloring you Lime Green as a nod to the ‘old skool’ disney group
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful (split) trip!  Make sure to tell us all the gory details, please.  It’s akin to breathing air for most of us lol*


Love it!!



jump00 said:


> Hello @Elsaspiritanimal - have a wonderful trip!!! Can’t wait to hear all about it!!!!
> Jump00
> Brenda



Thanks! Yes I will give you all the details! I'm staying at the Swan so I'm also quite excited for some pool time. The poor Universal folks will have to suffer through the first part of my trip details.


----------



## schumigirl

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yes I will give you all the details! I'm staying at the Swan so I'm also quite excited for some pool time. The poor Universal folks will have to suffer through the first part of my trip details.



We will love hearing all about your trip Elsa......so looking forward to it!!!!


----------



## cam757

Hello All!   Happy Monday!  Our weekend was nice. We didn't really do much other than mulch the flower beds.  DH went to get another truckload today to finish it off. It looks so much better. Although, I did not plant the normal amount of annuals I usually do.  The home improvement stores were always mobbed since they were the only stores open at the beginning of the COVID shutdown and I just did not have it in me to fight the Corona crowds for flowers.  Now toilet paper and paper towels are a different story. Learned that lesson and have quite the stash put away. 

It is hot again today.  It wasn't too bad over the weekend but it is back up to 97 today.  Heat index is 106. Same tomorrow and then a break. Hi 80s the rest of the week. 

More COVID cases in our state.  Our governor is having a press conference tomorrow.  My guess is he will roll us back to phase 1 or 2.  

I am sorry to read about HHN being cancelled.   I figured when WDW cancelled their event UOR would soon follow.  On the bright side, it will give them a whole extra year to plan. I bet next year's HHN will be great. 

Not sure about dinner.  I try to cook out on the grill on hot days like this so that I don't heat up kitchen.  I have some sirloin I may throw on the grill or maybe just do BLTs.

Have a great evening!



Charade67 said:


> I really hope it eases up in your area soon. Any idea what is causing the increase?



Thanks. I hope so too. No idea why the numbers are going up.  I guess it is just people hanging out in groups and not social distancing in bars, social gatherings, etc. 



schumigirl said:


> Well, we did manage to get our cottage booked last night......not in September though, going first week in October now. We found a place we both liked, right in the centre of a little town....with off street parking which is Tom`s only request. It`s quite hard in these small places to have something so central with parking that isn`t a walk away.



Wonderful news!  I hope you have a terrific time. 



macraven said:


> Even with the cancellation of hhn, I’m still going to UO.
> 
> Hanging in the parks will be fine for me
> And hope it will not have crowds.
> 
> so looking forward to doing hagrids with out long waits!
> and will enjoy eating all my meals out.



Yay Mac!! Low crowds, no line at Hagrid and every meal out. Now that sounds like a nice vacation!




Disxuni said:


> Also, as of today, lost 20 lbs so far on my journey to losing weight. I have many more to go, but proud of the progress I made.



Wow, 20lbs! That is awesome. Congratulations!!  


@jump00 - I am a little late but Welcome to SANS!!!


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Hello All!   Happy Monday!  Our weekend was nice. We didn't really do much other than mulch the flower beds.  DH went to get another truckload today to finish it off. It looks so much better. Although, I did not plant the normal amount of annuals I usually do.  The home improvement stores were always mobbed since they were the only stores open at the beginning of the COVID shutdown and I just did not have it in me to fight the Corona crowds for flowers.  Now toilet paper and paper towels are a different story. Learned that lesson and have quite the stash put away.
> 
> It is hot again today.  It wasn't too bad over the weekend but it is back up to 97 today.  Heat index is 106. Same tomorrow and then a break. Hi 80s the rest of the week.
> 
> More COVID cases in our state.  Our governor is having a press conference tomorrow.  My guess is he will roll us back to phase 1 or 2.
> 
> I am sorry to read about HHN being cancelled.   I figured when WDW cancelled their event UOR would soon follow.  On the bright side, it will give them a whole extra year to plan. I bet next year's HHN will be great.
> 
> Not sure about dinner.  I try to cook out on the grill on hot days like this so that I don't heat up kitchen.  I have some sirloin I may throw on the grill or maybe just do BLTs.
> 
> Have a great evening!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I hope so too. No idea why the numbers are going up.  I guess it is just people hanging out in groups and not social distancing in bars, social gatherings, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful news!  I hope you have a terrific time.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay Mac!! Low crowds, no line at Hagrid and every meal out. Now that sounds like a nice vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, 20lbs! That is awesome. Congratulations!!
> 
> 
> @jump00 - I am a little late but Welcome to SANS!!!




You win the hottest temperature of the day cam!!!!!!

Food sounds good....and yes anything rather than heating up the kitchen in such a hot day......

Thanks, we`re so looking forward to a trip away. But, not good to hear your area may go backwards. That`s not what anyone wants to hear from anywhere. 

Have a great evening to you too cam.....


----------



## mckennarose

Whew, there's a lot to catch up on!  

Today did not start well for us, actually it started last night.  I don't think I posted before but we have ongoing issues with our neighbors, who are renters.  Today started with a call to the police about them shining a laser into our security cameras several times during the night when we saw it on the footage today.  sigh.....  They are truly awful people and were blasting their music again yesterday and two people called the police on them.  I know because the police told me today.  We did not call as we were leaving the house with the dogs, but they must've assumed it was us and decided to mess with our cameras.  There's no damage, and we have enough evidence for a civil case, plus the city is fining the landlord for violations, and the police have cited them with a $500 fine.  Ugh!  I'm just praying they move.  The police are now patrolling on my street several times per day and night.

I did a lot of gardening yesterday and I'm convinced of two things.  1. every spider in my city must spawn in the back of my yard, and 2. I question why we planted hostas since they multiply like crazy.  I love them as a nice border/filler plant, but boy are they a pain to thin out!


keishashadow said:


> It works. Like ivyrest better but haven’t seen in stores for ages


Ohh, I haven't seen that one before.  The Tecnu works well for me and I use it a lot.


keishashadow said:


> growing up we would get the spot doused in gasoline How did we survive lol


I know, right?!  LOL!


keishashadow said:


> Thanks. As good as he’s going to get


He's on the mend?  


keishashadow said:


> Wait, u made it? That’s crazy nice!


I did, thank you!  I took pics of the process so I could remember how to do it.  One of my dd's already wants one, so it might be a good gift for her.


schumigirl said:


> Never got the taste for iced coffee....but not the biggest coffee drinker over here anyway, and limited in America now anyway


I live for coffee!  Iced, hot, strong.. all good for me.  




schumigirl said:


> mrose...they are fabulous!!!
> 
> You are so talented.....they really could be from the movies.....JK Rowling would be proud!!! Book covers too look lovely.


Thank you!  I'm getting excited for Fall and Halloween!


schumigirl said:


> Just enjoyed our steak pie......


Sounds delicious!


Charade67 said:


> Pictures?


I will find a cute one with both together.


Charade67 said:


> Looks great!


Thank you!


Realfoodfans said:


> @mckennarose wow those are amazing pieces of work. So creative. Yes pics of dogs when available!


Thank you!  I will try to find a cute pic of both of them together.  I don't keep personal pics online for too long, but I will find a nice one.


Charade67 said:


> No crowds for baseball either.


Did you see the Yankees at Phillies postponed due to covid?  Ugh!  My one dd's boyfriend is a huge Phillies fan and super upset.


Lynne G said:


> Awesome craft result McK.


Thank you!  


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, certainly will be warmer than Mac tomorrow. 97 the high. Yeah, with steamy humidity raising the temp to a nice sweaty 101.


Soooo hot today Lynne!  You're always a few degrees higher down there.  Right now my phone says 91 but my car said 95 earlier when I had to run out.  I hope it does rain tomorrow to cool off a little.  My plants are wilting!


macraven said:


> Who is watching baseball tonight?
> I’m glad it is back on tv.


I haven't been watching. My dad is super excited though.  He loves baseball and we try to take him to games in the summer.  I know he misses it. 
I'm holding out for hockey playoffs this week!  So excited to finally have it back.



Charade67 said:


> I went into safety mode and told her to carefully leave the kitchen since she didn't have any shoes on.


Oh yikes!  Glad she's ok.  


Realfoodfans said:


> The Bond movies are one of the series our grandson studies and remembers everything of.


We used to love watching James Bond too.  There's a channel on our tv package that plays the movies 24/7 that we sometimes put on.
I finally watched Knives Out and it was crazy to hear James Bond with a Southern accent!


schumigirl said:


> Psycho is a good movie....one you can watch over and just enjoy it.


You are braver than I!


jump00 said:


> This is amazing!!!! Wow


Thank you!  



keishashadow said:


> Jonesing for our tomatoes to ripen to be able to make fresh, uncooked sauce


Me too.  So far I've had only three ripe ones; two Jet Stars and one Roma.  I'm loaded with the Romas but they're still green.


Realfoodfans said:


> Leftovers defrosting for later - trying to run the freezer down and re-stock with fresh.


We're doing the same with clearing the deep freeze.  I'm getting ready to order another meat package soon.  Meat prices are going up and down still.


jump00 said:


> Off for my morning walk and it’s already 85 degrees (10:50 am). Loving this warm weather..........closest thing “to Florida“ this year


Ooh, nice!  Where do you live?


keishashadow said:


> It hit me finally, i even liked Annabelle lol. So many great jump scares in that series. I challenge any one to not flinch during the basement scene


And again.... you all are braver than I!  


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Well color me excited - I will be heading to Disney and Universal in two weeks!


Have a great time!  Let us know how it is.  I thought I just saw something about Disney banning those masks with the little valves?  I'm curious as to what type of masks people are wearing.  Stay safe, wash your hands, and tell people to back off if they get too close!  LOL!


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Sweet corn is finally ready around here!


Yes, we are getting some too the past few weeks also.  Sooo good!  Enjoy!


keishashadow said:


> i’m Going with coloring you Lime Green as a nod to the ‘old skool’ disney group


Do they still do this?  I've wondered about it...


cam757 said:


> It is hot again today. It wasn't too bad over the weekend but it is back up to 97 today. Heat index is 106. Same tomorrow and then a break. Hi 80s the rest of the week.


Oh wow!  Where are you again?  I'm so bad with remember where everyone is from.  


cam757 said:


> I have some sirloin I may throw on the grill or maybe just do BLTs.


Both sound delicious.  I'm always down for a good BLT, especially when it's hot.


cam757 said:


> More COVID cases in our state. Our governor is having a press conference tomorrow. My guess is he will roll us back to phase 1 or 2.


Oh boy.  Sorry to hear that.  Stay safe!

Well, off to finish making dinner.  Just saw the police come down my street so that's a good sign.  Hopefully no issues tonight.  The police said if they even make a peep, to call them asap.  Glad they're on top of it.


----------



## Lynne G

That’s horrible, McK.  I hope the landlord kicks the neighbors out.  Yeah, hot is is.  Yep, whenever I go to my sister’s, it is always 2 degrees cooler.  She is not far from Quakertown.  Last year, we had season passes to Dorney, but no reason to this year. Was nice when we went, as we would wash up and spend the night at my sister’s on the way home.  

Well, so much for chicken dinner. No ding ding ding for me. Little one spied frozen cheese ravioli in the freezer, so what we are having. Red sauce and some steamed broccoli, and dinner will be served. Oh, and I think she saw some Jersey tomatoes that we bought yesterday, so I guess I will cut up one to eat with the meal too. I like an easy meal.

Hey Cam, enjoying that steamy hot temps too.  Stay cool.  Yeah, the temps are going to be as high tomorrow, but rain may make an appearance late in the day, small chance severe thunderstorms.  Eh, garden variety kind, is fine with me.  But forecast says no relief from the heat until Friday, when 89 is the predicted high. And to think, August is usually our dog days of summer.  When egg frying temps become the every day, with a nice loud thunderstorm that will give rain on one side of the street and not the other.  Loving this hot summer weather.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Whew, there's a lot to catch up on!
> 
> Today did not start well for us, actually it started last night.  I don't think I posted before but we have ongoing issues with our neighbors, who are renters.  Today started with a call to the police about them shining a laser into our security cameras several times during the night when we saw it on the footage today.  sigh.....  They are truly awful people and were blasting their music again yesterday and two people called the police on them.  I know because the police told me today.  We did not call as we were leaving the house with the dogs, but they must've assumed it was us and decided to mess with our cameras.  There's no damage, and we have enough evidence for a civil case, plus the city is fining the landlord for violations, and the police have cited them with a $500 fine.  Ugh!  I'm just praying they move.  The police are now patrolling on my street several times per day and night.
> 
> I did a lot of gardening yesterday and I'm convinced of two things.  1. every spider in my city must spawn in the back of my yard, and 2. I question why we planted hostas since they multiply like crazy.  I love them as a nice border/filler plant, but boy are they a pain to thin out!
> 
> Ohh, I haven't seen that one before.  The Tecnu works well for me and I use it a lot.
> 
> I know, right?!  LOL!
> 
> He's on the mend?
> 
> I did, thank you!  I took pics of the process so I could remember how to do it.  One of my dd's already wants one, so it might be a good gift for her.
> 
> I live for coffee!  Iced, hot, strong.. all good for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I'm getting excited for Fall and Halloween!
> 
> Sounds delicious!
> 
> I will find a cute one with both together.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you!  I will try to find a cute pic of both of them together.  I don't keep personal pics online for too long, but I will find a nice one.
> 
> Did you see the Yankees at Phillies postponed due to covid?  Ugh!  My one dd's boyfriend is a huge Phillies fan and super upset.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Soooo hot today Lynne!  You're always a few degrees higher down there.  Right now my phone says 91 but my car said 95 earlier when I had to run out.  I hope it does rain tomorrow to cool off a little.  My plants are wilting!
> 
> I haven't been watching. My dad is super excited though.  He loves baseball and we try to take him to games in the summer.  I know he misses it.
> I'm holding out for hockey playoffs this week!  So excited to finally have it back.
> 
> 
> Oh yikes!  Glad she's ok.
> 
> We used to love watching James Bond too.  There's a channel on our tv package that plays the movies 24/7 that we sometimes put on.
> I finally watched Knives Out and it was crazy to hear James Bond with a Southern accent!
> 
> You are braver than I!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Me too.  So far I've had only three ripe ones; two Jet Stars and one Roma.  I'm loaded with the Romas but they're still green.
> 
> We're doing the same with clearing the deep freeze.  I'm getting ready to order another meat package soon.  Meat prices are going up and down still.
> 
> Ooh, nice!  Where do you live?
> 
> And again.... you all are braver than I!
> 
> Have a great time!  Let us know how it is.  I thought I just saw something about Disney banning those masks with the little valves?  I'm curious as to what type of masks people are wearing.  Stay safe, wash your hands, and tell people to back off if they get too close!  LOL!
> 
> Yes, we are getting some too the past few weeks also.  Sooo good!  Enjoy!
> 
> Do they still do this?  I've wondered about it...
> 
> Oh wow!  Where are you again?  I'm so bad with remember where everyone is from.
> 
> Both sound delicious.  I'm always down for a good BLT, especially when it's hot.
> 
> Oh boy.  Sorry to hear that.  Stay safe!
> 
> Well, off to finish making dinner.  Just saw the police come down my street so that's a good sign.  Hopefully no issues tonight.  The police said if they even make a peep, to call them asap.  Glad they're on top of it.



That`s a horrible situation to be in mrose.....neighbours can make your life heaven or hell at times! Hope the police sort them out and the landlord too! 

Glad you can get out and enjoy some time away with the dogs......

And wasn`t it strange to hear Daniel Craig with the American drawl......good movie though......are you another who doesn`t like scary movies? We love em......  our problem is they are very rarely scary enough.....



Almost bedtime here again......rain has stopped, still breezy though.....

Tom just asked me what`s for dinner tomorrow night......I have no clue!!!!


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> That’s horrible, McK. I hope the landlord kicks the neighbors out.


Me too.  I'm wondering if they were acting up because the landlord got on them and they are retaliating.  The landlord is being negligent and the city is citing him and he has 20 days to fix some things.  At least the law is on our side.  We don't live in a bad neighborhood either.  Everyone takes care of each other, looks out for each other and we keep our properties nice.  One bad apple though.....


Lynne G said:


> Last year, we had season passes to Dorney, but no reason to this year.


I didn't even think of Dorney this year.  I guess they're open?  I know Hershey Park opened, but we won't go there either right now.  


schumigirl said:


> That`s a horrible situation to be in mrose.....neighbours can make your life heaven or hell at times! Hope the police sort them out and the landlord too!


Me too.  The police officer told me that we were a lot nicer to the neighbors than he would've been, lol!


schumigirl said:


> Glad you can get out and enjoy some time away with the dogs......


We took them to one of the rivers here for a long walk on a Native American trail.  There are loads of them here.  So peaceful and serene.  One of the dogs likes to swim and he went into the river and if not for the leash, he would've swam out!  They both got baths when we got home.  


schumigirl said:


> And wasn`t it strange to hear Daniel Craig with the American drawl......good movie though.


It was really funny to hear him speak and took me by surprise!  We all don't sound like that, I promise!  My accent, as people tell me, is a combo of NY, NJ, Philly and Coal Cracker.  LOL!  I do have a slight southern accent when saying "yes ma'am".  Picked that up from a friend from down South.

I did like the movie!  I'm trying to get hubby to watch it now.  Youngest dd and I watched it a few weeks ago.



schumigirl said:


> are you another who doesn`t like scary movies?


I do not.  I'm ok with suspense, but not full-on horror like Texas Chainsaw.  My dd made me watch Dark Skies a few years ago and I woke up all night checking the corners of my room.  And that's not even a horror movie.  I do like the "kitschy" - funny horror spoofs, like Killer Klowns, the Blob from the 80's and Night of the Comet.


schumigirl said:


> our problem is they are very rarely scary enough.....


You are so much braver than I!  I remember watching Nightmare on Elm St (several of them, as a teen), Friday the 13th (can't remember how many, since there are about 100 now!), Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Halloween.  The newer ones are so scary now!  I can't watch them.



schumigirl said:


> Tom just asked me what`s for dinner tomorrow night......I have no clue!!!!


If you figure something out, let me know.  I need ideas!  But nothing that involves the oven because it's going to be another Florida-weather scorcher tomorrow.  74 before 8am, which means super hot in the afternoon.  It's currently 90 at 6:22 pm.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, no oven cooking for us either, McK.  Stovetop and zapping, and I’m done.  Was really good too. Guess maybe the chicken tomorrow.  

Ah, still so warm out. Lunchtime walk made me take a quick shower. Was so so sweaty.

Time for a perfectly good cup of tea, while figuring out what to watch.

Ah yes, almost evening, and yay, 

Have a cool feeling, sound sleeping overnight.  Hehe, Thunderstorms Tuesday, will be when you wake up.  Hopefully also craving a taco.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Exhausting day. This afternoon I spent 2 hours on the phone with my mortgage company (most of that was on hold) trying to straighten out a problem. I think we got it worked out. I will know next week.

Caspian is going nuts right now. There is a bug in our house and he can't get to it. It was on the ceiling in the living room, so I tried to knock it down with a broom. It flew to the ceiling in the foyer, which is way to high for me to reach. 



macraven said:


> Charade you are in charge of tonight’s lights for the thread


 I will try to find something good.



schumigirl said:


> Psycho is a good movie....one you can watch over and just enjoy it.


I think that one will be one and done for me. 



keishashadow said:


> Morning all, still watching my refrigerator with one eye open. DH’s been tinkering with it to try to get it to back into proper cool zone. All the likely suspects checked. Pretty sure we have the world’s cleanest coils at this point lol


 Hope you are able to get it fixed. Sometimes dh will mention replacing the refrigerator, then I show him how much it will cost to replace it. 



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Well color me excited - I will be heading to Disney and Universal in two weeks!


Congrats. I'm a little jealous. I see the low crowds and wish I could be there. 



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> I'm a huge scaredy cat


I'll add you as a member of our chicken club. We are the ones who won't go to HHN.



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Time to make some new tanks for the parks! I think I will make a Baby Yoda one, a good ol' classic mickey, and then for Universal I'm thinking of doing a Dumbledore quote. I still love when he said a few words before the feast: Nitwit, blubber, oddment, tweak. So I'm thinking that could be a fun shirt. Not sure if a lot of people will get it but it will make me chuckle when I look in the mirror so what the heck, right?


 I love it. I like obscure movie references. I have a Doctor Who inspired shirt and so far only one person I know has understood It.



cam757 said:


> Hello All! Happy Monday! Our weekend was nice. We didn't really do much other than mulch the flower beds. DH went to get another truckload today to finish it off. It looks so much better. Although, I did not plant the normal amount of annuals I usually do. The home improvement stores were always mobbed since they were the only stores open at the beginning of the COVID shutdown and I just did not have it in me to fight the Corona crowds for flowers. Now toilet paper and paper towels are a different story. Learned that lesson and have quite the stash put away.


A lot of our neighbors have been doing home improvement projects. One even put in a pool.  I have a similar stash of toilet paper and paper towels. 



cam757 said:


> More COVID cases in our state. Our governor is having a press conference tomorrow. My guess is he will roll us back to phase 1 or 2.


I am almost afraid of what he will announce tomorrow. On the one hand I think people need to take this more seriously, but on the other hand, I do not want to go back to where we were. 



mckennarose said:


> Today did not start well for us, actually it started last night. I don't think I posted before but we have ongoing issues with our neighbors, who are renters. Today started with a call to the police about them shining a laser into our security cameras several times during the night when we saw it on the footage today. sigh..... They are truly awful people and were blasting their music again yesterday and two people called the police on them. I know because the police told me today. We did not call as we were leaving the house with the dogs, but they must've assumed it was us and decided to mess with our cameras. There's no damage, and we have enough evidence for a civil case, plus the city is fining the landlord for violations, and the police have cited them with a $500 fine. Ugh! I'm just praying they move. The police are now patrolling on my street several times per day and night.


Ugh. So sorry to hear about the neighbors. People like that give renters a bad name. I hope the police are able to resolve it to your satisfaction or even better, the renters move. 



mckennarose said:


> I do not. I'm ok with suspense, but not full-on horror like Texas Chainsaw.


 Same here. I actually love a good suspense movie, but draw the line at horror/slasher movies. 

Leaving the light on.


----------



## macraven

The light is cool!!
It’s the best!!!


----------



## macraven

Came back to check the light.

Anyone else thinks the light is purple?
Took another look at it and using my phone to read here, it sure looks like a purple light....

Know Schumi will like that!
It’s her color.

I need someone to remind me next spring to buy pots and tomato plants.
Reading posts here of those with a vegetable garden makes me wish I had done one this last spring.

Mr Mac and I love fresh off the vine tomatoes.


----------



## macraven

Charade we have a screened in back patio porch connected to our house thru the kitchen door.

Our cats love to go out there and bask in the sun.
A little lizard got into the porch and one of our cats went crazy to catch it.

I saw half of that lizard hanging out of cat Bluer’s mouth.
I screamed and the cat wasn’t phased at all.
Picked up the cat and shook her until the lizard fell out of her mouth.

So creepy...
I would rather deal with her catching a moth.
Be glad Casper goes for flying things instead of crawling things.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Me too.  I'm wondering if they were acting up because the landlord got on them and they are retaliating.  The landlord is being negligent and the city is citing him and he has 20 days to fix some things.  At least the law is on our side.  We don't live in a bad neighborhood either.  Everyone takes care of each other, looks out for each other and we keep our properties nice.  One bad apple though.....
> 
> I didn't even think of Dorney this year.  I guess they're open?  I know Hershey Park opened, but we won't go there either right now.
> 
> Me too.  The police officer told me that we were a lot nicer to the neighbors than he would've been, lol!
> 
> We took them to one of the rivers here for a long walk on a Native American trail.  There are loads of them here.  So peaceful and serene.  One of the dogs likes to swim and he went into the river and if not for the leash, he would've swam out!  They both got baths when we got home.
> 
> It was really funny to hear him speak and took me by surprise!  We all don't sound like that, I promise!  My accent, as people tell me, is a combo of NY, NJ, Philly and Coal Cracker.  LOL!  I do have a slight southern accent when saying "yes ma'am".  Picked that up from a friend from down South.
> 
> I did like the movie!  I'm trying to get hubby to watch it now.  Youngest dd and I watched it a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> I do not.  I'm ok with suspense, but not full-on horror like Texas Chainsaw.  My dd made me watch Dark Skies a few years ago and I woke up all night checking the corners of my room.  And that's not even a horror movie.  I do like the "kitschy" - funny horror spoofs, like Killer Klowns, the Blob from the 80's and Night of the Comet.
> 
> You are so much braver than I!  I remember watching Nightmare on Elm St (several of them, as a teen), Friday the 13th (can't remember how many, since there are about 100 now!), Texas Chainsaw Massacre, Halloween.  The newer ones are so scary now!  I can't watch them.
> 
> 
> If you figure something out, let me know.  I need ideas!  But nothing that involves the oven because it's going to be another Florida-weather scorcher tomorrow.  74 before 8am, which means super hot in the afternoon.  It's currently 90 at 6:22 pm.




That sounds a lovely place to walk to. And, yes, the dogs would love that.....never met a dog that didn`t like water!!

I like suspense moveies more. I don`t mind slashers, but won`t watch anything like those Saw or Hostel movies.......gruesome or torture doesn`t work for me at all, can`t watch them. But, yes, I always feel they lack true scares today.....the Conjuring was one that made me jump about three feet in the air a dozen times, genuine suspense too.

I love accents. It`s one of my many useless talents   is to pick up and repeat them......my cousins in LI love to hear me speak in a New York accent......they say I sound more NY than they do......lol.....and speaking to many Americans over the years, there are so many wonderful accents around.......and some not so much.  One of my favourites to listen to is a general Boston accent.....could listen to that all day!!







macraven said:


> Came back to check the light.
> 
> Anyone else thinks the light is purple?
> Took another look at it and using my phone to read here, it sure looks like a purple light....
> 
> Know Schumi will like that!
> It’s her color.
> 
> I need someone to remind me next spring to buy pots and tomato plants.
> Reading posts here of those with a vegetable garden makes me wish I had done one this last spring.
> 
> Mr Mac and I love fresh off the vine tomatoes.




Love me some purple!!!! Yes, now I look again, that light Charade posted is purple......

I don`t think we have a single room there isn`t a touch or shade of purple somewhere......no walls though, for some reason I`m not fond of purple walls, shoes, bags and cars in that colour.......

Fresh tomatoes are hard to beat! We only have a few herbs in our garden growing.....there are somedays I wish we did grow stuff.......but never did.



Slept like a baby last night. Woke up around 5.30 and couldn`t get back over. So, just got up and made some tea.

Laundry done and hanging out as it`s breezy but dry and they`ll be done by mid morning now. No rain forecast today.....hopefully!!

Decided to make honey mustard chicken tonight, baby potatoes and steamed carrots......that`ll work. Will add some green veg for my two......no idea on lunch yet. Turkey sandwiches maybe.

Looks like we`ll have Kyle a bit longer......he thinks his company won`t have them back in till much later in the year now........such a shame as they all miss the social interaction a workplace brings. He has a lot of lovely colleagues he does miss....they keep in touch though which is good.

Not sure of our plan this morning......don`t need any groceries but may stop in at a farm store for some fresh veg, closest one from our village is only ten minutes away, so may go there. Despite no rain forecast we have some dark clouds building around us, so want to keep an eye on washing that`s out.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, another of the morning crew, arriving now.  With that proper breakfast tea in my cup.  Routine, yes. 

Ah, the AC was on most of the night. The 10 o’clock news last night said it would be a warm overnight. And it was. 6 am now, and it’s 80 degrees. But was a lovely sunrise, so bright and now very sunny. Another hot one, with from 2 to 6 pm, chances of rain. So get your bets ready. Hope I am not a loser. Well, my plants want me to be. McK, will you see rain today? And ooh, the ark ready Real, hope you have a clear day, to work in the garden.

With that ah yes, Taco Tuesday is upon us. Haha


See, the day Mac has a Taco Bell dinner. She knows it’s Taco Tuesday.

Ah, the hunt for breakfast is about to begin.  While getting out the ravioli last night, I thought I saw waffles.  That goes perfect with tea, no?  Well, it will suffice, since not  in the mood for cereal. 

So homies:


----------



## Realfoodfans

@mckennarose so sorry to hear about your neighbours.  We have a renter here who is an issue too.  Everyone else around is lovely.  Homes are kept neat and tidy and no issues.  These are so scruffy and dirty in their habits.  Lots of shouting and noise fortunately we are detached and facing away but the elderly couple joined on get bothered.  Police here would not be interested in issues and say a civil matter.


----------



## Lynne G

And ack, Charade, glad you got the mortgage straightened out.  I am a purple color fan as well.  


and yep Mac, the lights did look purple on my phone.  

Ah Schumi, chicken for dinner? I may join you, but our chicken may be stir fried, as pan cooking is a summer time meal.  And with fresh vegetables in the house, will be a colorful stir fry.  Hope you picked up some good looking vegetables, if you did go to that farm store this morning.   Almost time for lunch, for you.  And yeah, no discussion of when office will return.  I am thinking maybe by September. I am still a bit nervous to be sharing air with others all day.  I have not done that for months.  Since being home, the most I have spent indoors in other places has been about an hour or less.   I do miss the routine of being able to talk with my colleagues face to face.  So much nicer, than picking up the phone or emailing.  Hope Kyle does return soon enough, safely, though.


----------



## jump00

cam757 said:


> Hello All!   Happy Monday!  Our weekend was nice. We didn't really do much other than mulch the flower beds.  DH went to get another truckload today to finish it off. It looks so much better. Although, I did not plant the normal amount of annuals I usually do.  The home improvement stores were always mobbed since they were the only stores open at the beginning of the COVID shutdown and I just did not have it in me to fight the Corona crowds for flowers.  Now toilet paper and paper towels are a different story. Learned that lesson and have quite the stash put away.
> 
> It is hot again today.  It wasn't too bad over the weekend but it is back up to 97 today.  Heat index is 106. Same tomorrow and then a break. Hi 80s the rest of the week.
> 
> More COVID cases in our state.  Our governor is having a press conference tomorrow.  My guess is he will roll us back to phase 1 or 2.
> 
> I am sorry to read about HHN being cancelled.   I figured when WDW cancelled their event UOR would soon follow.  On the bright side, it will give them a whole extra year to plan. I bet next year's HHN will be great.
> 
> Not sure about dinner.  I try to cook out on the grill on hot days like this so that I don't heat up kitchen.  I have some sirloin I may throw on the grill or maybe just do BLTs.
> 
> Have a great evening!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I hope so too. No idea why the numbers are going up.  I guess it is just people hanging out in groups and not social distancing in bars, social gatherings, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful news!  I hope you have a terrific time.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay Mac!! Low crowds, no line at Hagrid and every meal out. Now that sounds like a nice vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, 20lbs! That is awesome. Congratulations!!
> 
> 
> @jump00 - I am a little late but Welcome to SANS!!!


Thank you @cam757


----------



## jump00

mckennarose said:


> Whew, there's a lot to catch up on!
> 
> Today did not start well for us, actually it started last night.  I don't think I posted before but we have ongoing issues with our neighbors, who are renters.  Today started with a call to the police about them shining a laser into our security cameras several times during the night when we saw it on the footage today.  sigh.....  They are truly awful people and were blasting their music again yesterday and two people called the police on them.  I know because the police told me today.  We did not call as we were leaving the house with the dogs, but they must've assumed it was us and decided to mess with our cameras.  There's no damage, and we have enough evidence for a civil case, plus the city is fining the landlord for violations, and the police have cited them with a $500 fine.  Ugh!  I'm just praying they move.  The police are now patrolling on my street several times per day and night.
> 
> I did a lot of gardening yesterday and I'm convinced of two things.  1. every spider in my city must spawn in the back of my yard, and 2. I question why we planted hostas since they multiply like crazy.  I love them as a nice border/filler plant, but boy are they a pain to thin out!
> 
> Ohh, I haven't seen that one before.  The Tecnu works well for me and I use it a lot.
> 
> I know, right?!  LOL!
> 
> He's on the mend?
> 
> I did, thank you!  I took pics of the process so I could remember how to do it.  One of my dd's already wants one, so it might be a good gift for her.
> 
> I live for coffee!  Iced, hot, strong.. all good for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I'm getting excited for Fall and Halloween!
> 
> Sounds delicious!
> 
> I will find a cute one with both together.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you!  I will try to find a cute pic of both of them together.  I don't keep personal pics online for too long, but I will find a nice one.
> 
> Did you see the Yankees at Phillies postponed due to covid?  Ugh!  My one dd's boyfriend is a huge Phillies fan and super upset.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Soooo hot today Lynne!  You're always a few degrees higher down there.  Right now my phone says 91 but my car said 95 earlier when I had to run out.  I hope it does rain tomorrow to cool off a little.  My plants are wilting!
> 
> I haven't been watching. My dad is super excited though.  He loves baseball and we try to take him to games in the summer.  I know he misses it.
> I'm holding out for hockey playoffs this week!  So excited to finally have it back.
> 
> 
> Oh yikes!  Glad she's ok.
> 
> We used to love watching James Bond too.  There's a channel on our tv package that plays the movies 24/7 that we sometimes put on.
> I finally watched Knives Out and it was crazy to hear James Bond with a Southern accent!
> 
> You are braver than I!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Me too.  So far I've had only three ripe ones; two Jet Stars and one Roma.  I'm loaded with the Romas but they're still green.
> 
> We're doing the same with clearing the deep freeze.  I'm getting ready to order another meat package soon.  Meat prices are going up and down still.
> 
> Ooh, nice!  Where do you live?
> 
> And again.... you all are braver than I!
> 
> Have a great time!  Let us know how it is.  I thought I just saw something about Disney banning those masks with the little valves?  I'm curious as to what type of masks people are wearing.  Stay safe, wash your hands, and tell people to back off if they get too close!  LOL!
> 
> Yes, we are getting some too the past few weeks also.  Sooo good!  Enjoy!
> 
> Do they still do this?  I've wondered about it...
> 
> Oh wow!  Where are you again?  I'm so bad with remember where everyone is from.
> 
> Both sound delicious.  I'm always down for a good BLT, especially when it's hot.
> 
> Oh boy.  Sorry to hear that.  Stay safe!
> 
> Well, off to finish making dinner.  Just saw the police come down my street so that's a good sign.  Hopefully no issues tonight.  The police said if they even make a peep, to call them asap.  Glad they're on top of it.


So sorry about your crazy neighbour perhaps the police presence can put a stop to this!!!! ( and they move)
jump00


----------



## Realfoodfans

Cheese and mushroom omelette for brunch and lamb rogan josh in slow cooker for tonight. Wasn’t too good after all the treats at weekend so I’m back off the sugary things and making sure I stay well.

I’m off to meet another dealer at parent’s home now and what he doesn’t take we will have to throw or charity shop - so glad I have the time to deal with all this.

Check in on you all later but hope Tuesday is going well.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Happy Tuesday! Got a bike ride in before the rain started here this morning - I think yogurt and granola will suffice for breakfast. It will be brats and potato salad for lunch....still need to figure out dinner I'm thinking it will either be spaghetti or Lasagna since I have Italian Sausage in the freezer. Also have a bunch of zucchini to use up so I'm thinking we need a Cinnamon zucchini cake with cream cheese frosting for dessert.


----------



## mckennarose

Morning all....
On my THIRD cup of coffee already.  Allergies are really kicking up so I had to take more antihistamine.  Makes me tired so I need more caffeine to get going.

Quiet night, thank God.



macraven said:


> I saw half of that lizard hanging out of cat Bluer’s mouth.
> I screamed and the cat wasn’t phased at all.
> Picked up the cat and shook her until the lizard fell out of her mouth.


Ack!  I would've screamed too.


schumigirl said:


> they say I sound more NY than they do


That's funny.  Most of my family in the tri state area live/lived in NJ, so I'm more used to that accent and where we picked it up from.



schumigirl said:


> One of my favourites to listen to is a general Boston accent.....could listen to that all day!!


Lol!  That one we don't hear often here.  Way more Southern accents, to varying degrees and two friends are from Wisconsin and Minnesota and those are some interesting accents to me.


Lynne G said:


> Another hot one, with from 2 to 6 pm, chances of rain. So get your bets ready. Hope I am not a loser. Well, my plants want me to be. McK, will you see rain today?


Our forecast changed slightly to 30% chance of thunderstorms around  1 pm.  It just clouded up a little here.


Realfoodfans said:


> Police here would not be interested in issues and say a civil matter.


Our neighbors got slapped with a "disorderly conduct" and hefty fine for the music.  Police will intervene with what they consider "quality of life" issues, like excessive noise.  Each subsequent time they come the fine will go up.   I think the next time police have to come down, they will get a $1,000 fine.


jump00 said:


> So sorry about your crazy neighbour perhaps the police presence can put a stop to this!!!! ( and they move)


I hope they move too!  We saw the police driving down the street about 3 or 4 times yesterday.  That's a good sign.



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Cinnamon zucchini cake with cream cheese frosting for dessert


Sounds delicious!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. My day is off to an interesting start. The a/c at work isn’t working. My boss is having it replaced on Friday. Meanwhile, she is trying to get someone over here today to do a temporary fix. Right now it isn’t unbearable, but she told me to go home if it gets to be too bad.




macraven said:


> Anyone else thinks the light is purple?


 I didn’t notice that it looked purple when I chose that gif. 



macraven said:


> Charade we have a screened in back patio porch connected to our house thru the kitchen door.
> 
> Our cats love to go out there and bask in the sun.
> A little lizard got into the porch and one of our cats went crazy to catch it.
> 
> I saw half of that lizard hanging out of cat Bluer’s mouth.
> I screamed and the cat wasn’t phased at all.
> Picked up the cat and shook her until the lizard fell out of her mouth.
> 
> So creepy...
> I would rather deal with her catching a moth.
> Be glad Casper goes for flying things instead of crawling things.


 Eek! The only think worse than a lizard is half a lizard. Caspian never did get the bug last night. 



schumigirl said:


> Love me some purple!!!! Yes, now I look again, that light Charade posted is purple......
> 
> I don`t think we have a single room there isn`t a touch or shade of purple somewhere......no walls though, for some reason I`m not fond of purple walls, shoes, bags and cars in that colour.......


 How about purple eyeglasses? My new glasses are mostly purple.
That Target picture with the masks - Eww! That is so wrong. 



Lynne G said:


> With that ah yes, Taco Tuesday is upon us. Haha


 I think I may go to the Mexican restaurant near my office for lunch today. I’m sure they have working a/c. 



Lynne G said:


> And ack, Charade, glad you got the mortgage straightened out. I am a purple color fan as well.


 I hope it is worked out. We should know for sure next week. We refinanced back in June, but they sent us incorrect paperwork. We’ve been waiting for them to straighten things out so we can get a new closing  date. Meanwhile I have bills for 2 mortgages, both due on August 1.  

The a/c guy just showed up. Here’s hoping he can get it cooler in here.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> And ack, Charade, glad you got the mortgage straightened out.  I am a purple color fan as well.
> 
> 
> and yep Mac, the lights did look purple on my phone.
> 
> Ah Schumi, chicken for dinner? I may join you, but our chicken may be stir fried, as pan cooking is a summer time meal.  And with fresh vegetables in the house, will be a colorful stir fry.  Hope you picked up some good looking vegetables, if you did go to that farm store this morning.   Almost time for lunch, for you.  And yeah, no discussion of when office will return.  I am thinking maybe by September. I am still a bit nervous to be sharing air with others all day.  I have not done that for months.  Since being home, the most I have spent indoors in other places has been about an hour or less.   I do miss the routine of being able to talk with my colleagues face to face.  So much nicer, than picking up the phone or emailing.  Hope Kyle does return soon enough, safely, though.




This dish can be cooked in a large pan or oven as you make the sauce first then add chicken......tonight it`ll be oven as we are around 62F, so not overly warm. Doesn`t take long to cook.....

Yes, missing contact with colleagues is most folks complaints.....I think once you start mixing, it`ll become normal again....that`s what we`ve found anyway. 






Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Happy Tuesday! Got a bike ride in before the rain started here this morning - I think yogurt and granola will suffice for breakfast. It will be brats and potato salad for lunch....still need to figure out dinner I'm thinking it will either be spaghetti or Lasagna since I have Italian Sausage in the freezer. Also have a bunch of zucchini to use up so I'm thinking we need a Cinnamon zucchini cake with cream cheese frosting for dessert.
> 
> View attachment 514148




Sounds a nice cake!!! Some folks are still averse to perceived strange things in cakes......I cannot and have never got the taste for carrot cake. Someone insisted I tried it years agao when I was working. I assured her several times I wouldn`t like it....finally took a bite and she was very offended when I gagged the whole lot up......lol....she never asked me again!!! 

Love the frosting though!!! 




mckennarose said:


> Morning all....
> On my THIRD cup of coffee already.  Allergies are really kicking up so I had to take more antihistamine.  Makes me tired so I need more caffeine to get going.
> 
> Quiet night, thank God.
> 
> 
> Ack!  I would've screamed too.
> 
> That's funny.  Most of my family in the tri state area live/lived in NJ, so I'm more used to that accent and where we picked it up from.
> 
> 
> Lol!  That one we don't hear often here.  Way more Southern accents, to varying degrees and two friends are from Wisconsin and Minnesota and those are some interesting accents to me.
> 
> Our forecast changed slightly to 30% chance of thunderstorms around  1 pm.  It just clouded up a little here.
> 
> Our neighbors got slapped with a "disorderly conduct" and hefty fine for the music.  Police will intervene with what they consider "quality of life" issues, like excessive noise.  Each subsequent time they come the fine will go up.   I think the next time police have to come down, they will get a $1,000 fine.
> 
> I hope they move too!  We saw the police driving down the street about 3 or 4 times yesterday.  That's a good sign.
> 
> 
> Sounds delicious!



Let`s hope next time is the last time and they soon move on!!! 

I know folks from Minnesota and Wisconsin and I admit, I think I`d struggle to place them if I didn`t know where they were from.....same with Keisha....I couldn`t immediately pick up where she was from. But, some folks are very obvious......

Enjoy that coffee!






Charade67 said:


> Good morning. My day is off to an interesting start. The a/c at work isn’t working. My boss is having it replaced on Friday. Meanwhile, she is trying to get someone over here today to do a temporary fix. Right now it isn’t unbearable, but she told me to go home if it gets to be too bad.
> 
> 
> I didn’t notice that it looked purple when I chose that gif.
> 
> Eek! The only think worse than a lizard is half a lizard. Caspian never did get the bug last night.
> 
> How about purple eyeglasses? My new glasses are mostly purple.
> That Target picture with the masks - Eww! That is so wrong.
> 
> I think I may go to the Mexican restaurant near my office for lunch today. I’m sure they have working a/c.
> 
> I hope it is worked out. We should know for sure next week. We refinanced back in June, but they sent us incorrect paperwork. We’ve been waiting for them to straighten things out so we can get a new closing  date. Meanwhile I have bills for 2 mortgages, both due on August 1.
> 
> The a/c guy just showed up. Here’s hoping he can get it cooler in here.



My glasses are purple too. Not very noticeable unless the light shines on them as they are dark and quite subtle. 

Good luck with the air-conditioning. Cannot imagine being without it......




Washing all dried, ironed and put away.......it`s been nicer than I thought it would be today, albeit very windy. 

Picked up some beautiful tiny baby carrots, sweet mini peppers and little baby potatoes from farm store today. I wish I could eat onions as they had the nicest white ones I`ve ever seen. They were huge. Never bought them much to Tom`s annoyance...... poor guy loves onions....

Been a very quiet day today......saw no one and spoke to no one except farm store lady and us. Posted my letters off and that was our day so far.


----------



## Charade67

And now the printer and computer aren’t communicating again.


----------



## macraven

It’s going to be a long work day for you Charade!


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, Charade, you win the bad day at work award.  Hope all starts working again.  


On the other hand, my AC had been on quite awhile at times.  Running now.  Hot and humid day, as Heat Advisory has been issued.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

mckennarose said:


> Lol! That one we don't hear often here. Way more Southern accents, to varying degrees and two friends are from Wisconsin and Minnesota and those are some interesting accents to me.





schumigirl said:


> know folks from Minnesota and Wisconsin and I admit, I think I`d struggle to place them if I didn`t know where they were from.....same with Keisha....I couldn`t immediately pick up where she was from. But, some folks are very obvious......



Well if we ever get a chance to do a meet up you will definitely be able to tell I'm from Wisconsin! I've been told I have a very thick accent, don't cha know.  I personally can't hear it and think I sound like a choir of angels when I talk. 

This guy is hilarious if you know anyone from the midwest you will understand completely.


----------



## mckennarose

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Well if we ever get a chance to do a meet up you will definitely be able to tell I'm from Wisconsin! I've been told I have a very thick accent, don't cha know.  I personally can't hear it and think I sound like a choir of angels when I talk.


Lol!  I can "hear" you!


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> This guy is hilarious if you know anyone from the midwest you will understand completely.


Love Charlie Berens!  Especially his videos where he makes drinks.  So funny!


----------



## macraven

He sounds like a yooper in the video


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

macraven said:


> He sounds like a yooper in the video



Yes yooper lingo lives strong in many parts around here.


----------



## Lynne G

I get people think I am from Detroit.  Hear me say water, and I sound like I am not from Detroit, but from my East Coast City, and probably learned how to say it that way, from my mom, who was born and grew up in the City.  Like many places, we say words differently than others.  And since I am from the North East, forever it is soda and not pop.


----------



## keishashadow

Got fall in the pool soaked via. Rainstorm at GD game last night.  Not totally unappreciated as
Previously, a dog off leash in the park (big no-no), romped in The muddy creek for an hour. then made the rounds visiting spectators. Shaking off the yuck as dogs are prone to do. 



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Thanks! Yes I will give you all the details! I'm staying at the Swan so I'm also quite excited for some pool time. The poor Universal folks will have to suffer through the first part of my trip details


I like it there. Well, not as much as BWV but close!  there in sept  Nice rate but wasn’t amused to have one night plus all the resort fees charged in down payment


mckennarose said:


> Today started with a call to the police about them shining a laser into our security cameras several times during the night when we saw it on the footage today. sigh..... They are truly awful people and were blasting their music again yesterday and two people called the police on them.


See above, I have a theory the pandemic Is making the idiots stupider


mckennarose said:


> I question why we planted hostas since they multiply like crazy. I love them as a nice border/filler plant, but boy are they a pain to thin out!


I love them on my shady slopes, have several types with other flowering ground cover


mckennarose said:


> He's on the mend?


Back to work 


mckennarose said:


> Did you see the Yankees at Phillies postponed due to covid? Ugh! My one dd's boyfriend is a huge Phillies fan and super upset.


Just might be the shortest season ever indeed


mckennarose said:


> finally watched Knives Out and it was crazy to hear James Bond with a Southern accent!


Well, some sort of accent. He said he was going for Georgia/Atlanta burbs



schumigirl said:


> And wasn`t it strange to hear Daniel Craig with the American drawl......good movie though..


yep a goodie


mckennarose said:


> I didn't even think of Dorney this year. I guess they're open? I know Hershey Park opened, but we won't go there either right now.


hershey has never tempted me but it was in back burner for early August   Any particular thing putting u off other than general COVID concerns?


mckennarose said:


> Cracker


Uhoh, that’s still a fighting word in many places 





Charade67 said:


> This afternoon I spent 2 hours on the phone with my mortgage company (most of that was on hold) trying to straighten out a problem. I think we got it worked out. I will know next week.


Jmho bit the working at home trend seems to be making this sort of issue far more difficult to resolve


macraven said:


> Came back to check the light


Just don’t go into it lol


macraven said:


> Mr Mac and I love fresh off the vine tomatoes


Oh yeah!  I’d question ones judgement if they said otherwise. All the cold, rainy weather we had in spring has played havoc with that crop for us. Zucchini I’m close to running out of ideas


macraven said:


> saw half of that lizard hanging out of cat Bluer’s mouth.
> I screamed and the cat wasn’t phased at all.
> Picked up the cat and shook her until the lizard fell out of her mouth.


Good thing. We have roads who have gone over the wall from neighbors pond.
Multiple vet bills from the little buggers turning out to be poisonous to canines who are dumb enough to ingest  current pooch apparently is either too slow or has half a brain


schumigirl said:


> I like suspense moveies more. I don`t mind slashers, but won`t watch anything like those Saw or Hostel movies.......gruesome or torture doesn`t work for me at all, can`t watch them. But, yes, I always feel they lack true scares today.....the Conjuring was one that made me jump about three feet in the air a dozen times, genuine suspense too.


Those out me off too but I can appreciate TX chainsaw just for being groundbreaking


schumigirl said:


> company won`t have them back in till much later in the year now........such a shame as they all miss the social interaction a workplace brings. He has a lot of lovely colleagues he does miss....they keep in touch though which is good.


Funny, most I know are trying to figure out how to stay


Charade67 said:


> Eek! The only think worse than a lizard is half a lizard


Haha haha


schumigirl said:


> same with Keisha....I couldn`t immediately pick up where she was from.


‘Cause I’m an alien


----------



## Realfoodfans

Accents can be tricky.  Many years ago when I had to do courses in London with the National Union for Training of Journalists I was videoed for interviewing techniques and watching it back the tutor said what a “lovely Northern accent” I had (only non-Southerner on the course) wouldn’t be allowed to say that nowadays.
Often when in the US we’ve been asked are we Australian!

Good news dealer was a nice chap and took lots of items.  Anything that saves stuff going to the tip is a bonus.

Curry was good and enough for tomorrow.  I had Cauliflower Rice with mine but hubs can’t stand it.

Just considering what to buy for our meal Friday afternoon when we arrive at the coast as it’s meant to be a hot day and we won’t want take out if it’s very warm.  Home delivery Thursday so need to make a decision by tomorrow to update the order.

@Charade67 hope your day improves when you head home.


----------



## Charade67

More bad news for the day. I just learned that the Celtic Thunder concert has been moved from December 2020 to December 2021. B is going to be very upset.


----------



## mckennarose

macraven said:


> He sounds like a yooper in the video





Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Yes yooper lingo lives strong in many parts around here.


I never heard that term before.  What does it mean?


Lynne G said:


> I get people think I am from Detroit. Hear me say water, and I sound like I am not from Detroit, but from my East Coast City, and probably learned how to say it that way, from my mom, who was born and grew up in the City.


You say water like philly native?  


Lynne G said:


> And since I am from the North East, forever it is soda and not pop


It's always soda!  Never pop!


keishashadow said:


> See above, I have a theory the pandemic Is making the idiots stupider


Absolutely!  The police chief called my hubby personally today to talk to him.  I was glad.  They are taking care of us.


keishashadow said:


> I love them on my shady slopes, have several types with other flowering ground cover


They are a wonderful filler that don't need much care.  I just hate splitting them and thinning them out.  But when I do, I save the pieces and plant them other places.  Free plants!


keishashadow said:


> Back to work


Very glad to hear it!


keishashadow said:


> Just might be the shortest season ever indeed


I know.  Ugh!
Pens and Flyers exhibition game at 4 today!  All my Pens gear is for winter; hoodies, long sleeve shirts, winter hats.  I have one short sleeve tshirt but it's too hot to wear any type of sleeve today.


keishashadow said:


> hershey has never tempted me but it was in back burner for early August Any particular thing putting u off other than general COVID concerns?


I'm actually not the biggest Hershey Park fan.  It's nice when we get free or really discounted tix, but it's nothing compared to WDW.  I haven't even looked into what their protocol and sanitary measures are.  We're not set on going anywhere with lots of crowds right now.


keishashadow said:


> Uhoh, that’s still a fighting word in many places


Coal Cracker?  I didn't mean a bad word!  We're coal crackers due to the Anthracite area and we do have our own words and accent.  Does it mean something different there?


----------



## schumigirl

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Well if we ever get a chance to do a meet up you will definitely be able to tell I'm from Wisconsin! I've been told I have a very thick accent, don't cha know.  I personally can't hear it and think I sound like a choir of angels when I talk.
> 
> This guy is hilarious if you know anyone from the midwest you will understand completely.




lol.....I`ve never heard of him before!!! That is funny....I love accents......it`s like there is no such thing as a British/English/Scottish accent......we all speak quite different depending on where we live.....I have a real mix as I`m Scottish but have lived in England and a couple of other places on and off for 25 years. Plus, I have a slightly different voice if I`m angry/sarcastic/irritated/pissed off/tipsy......but when I go home to Scotland, I automatically revert to a strong Scottish accent and speak at great speed. 

It`s dreadful when you hear your own voice......lol.......we often get asked if we are from all over when in America......England, Australia, Canada....one man even asked if we were French once?????? No idea where that came from......most think we`re Australian. Although one New York waiter once accurately listened to us talk and pinpointed within 20 miles where we came from originally in Scotland.....we were impressed!!!






macraven said:


> He sounds like a yooper in the video




I had to Google that one!!! 





keishashadow said:


> Got fall in the pool soaked via. Rainstorm at GD game last night.  Not totally unappreciated as
> Previously, a dog off leash in the park (big no-no), romped in The muddy creek for an hour. then made the rounds visiting spectators. Shaking off the yuck as dogs are prone to do.
> 
> 
> I like it there. Well, not as much as BWV but close!  there in sept  Nice rate but wasn’t amused to have one night plus all the resort fees charged in down payment
> 
> See above, I have a theory the pandemic Is making the idiots stupider
> 
> I love them on my shady slopes, have several types with other flowering ground cover
> 
> Back to work
> 
> Just might be the shortest season ever indeed
> 
> Well, some sort of accent. He said he was going for Georgia/Atlanta burbs
> 
> 
> yep a goodie
> 
> hershey has never tempted me but it was in back burner for early August   Any particular thing putting u off other than general COVID concerns?
> 
> Uhoh, that’s still a fighting word in many places
> Jmho bit the working at home trend seems to be making this sort of issue far more difficult to resolve
> 
> Just don’t go into it lol
> 
> Oh yeah!  I’d question ones judgement if they said otherwise. All the cold, rainy weather we had in spring has played havoc with that crop for us. Zucchini I’m close to running out of ideas
> 
> Good thing. We have roads who have gone over the wall from neighbors pond.
> Multiple vet bills from the little buggers turning out to be poisonous to canines who are dumb enough to ingest  current pooch apparently is either too slow or has half a brain
> 
> Those out me off too but I can appreciate TX chainsaw just for being groundbreaking
> 
> Funny, most I know are trying to figure out how to stay
> 
> Haha haha
> 
> ‘Cause I’m an alien



That`s a lot of rainfall!! 

Yes, TXs Chainsaw, Freddie and Friday the 13th I will watch as fun....Halloween of course is my all time favourite.......hard to beat the old black and white classics though......

I think work wise they want it to be safe, but they miss that daily contact, yes, a few folks I know are happy to be home working.....he is enjoying saving on weekly petrol costs.....lol.....

Alien........nah......just very well spoken.......



Dinner was lush!!! Kyle isn`t usually fond of dishes with sauce, but he loves chicken with my honey mustard sauce, and also my pepper sauce too. 

Had a little Haagen Daaz ice cream after too, not even sure when I bought that as I usually buy Ben & Jerry`s if I don`t make my own. 

Some of you may remember when my friend passed away, a year later a rose appeared in a large tree at the bottom of our property where we sometimes went down to as the fruit trees are mostly there, she used to take most of our fruit along with the farmer next to us......as far as our gardener knew there was nothing planted there with roses.......

This single rose was around 25 feet in the air....











So, he told us today despite him ripping out the bushes and stuff around the trees last year, a few days ago he noticed this springing up.......

Again, just the single rose sitting on it`s own in the middle of nothing, but much lower......it`s so pretty.......











I think my friend is saying hello .....although Tom said as she loved wine as much as us, it should have been grapes!!!

Beautiful evening here, but still so breezy........


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, kids are to go to a concert this August, and was changed to an earlier date next August.  I just asked for a refund, Charade.  New date was so close as to when little one returns to college, and we really don’t know if even want to be in a huge amount of people next summer.  

McK, yep.  Learned to say words like a good Philly born.  There is a book that lists all the Philly phonically sounded words.  I had to buy it, to get a good laugh.  Yep, I do pronounce words like some of the words listed.  


That is such a nice thought, Schumi.  Beautiful rose, very pretty pink.  Deserves to live.  I enjoy roses, and like their smells.  Outside of course.


----------



## macraven

mckennarose said:


> I never heard that term before.  What does it mean?



It is a derogatory word aimed at poor rural white people in the South
Mainly at Georgians


----------



## mckennarose

schumigirl said:


> Plus, I have a slightly different voice if I`m angry/sarcastic/irritated/pissed off/tipsy


LOL, I do too.


schumigirl said:


> we often get asked if we are from all over when in America......England, Australia, Canada....one man even asked if we were French once??????


Interesting!  People from here can usually spot each other in crowd.  We've met many fellow Northerners in Florida.  


schumigirl said:


> I had to Google that one!!!


I just did too.


schumigirl said:


> Again, just the single rose sitting on it`s own in the middle of nothing, but much lower......it`s so pretty.......





schumigirl said:


> I think my friend is saying hello .....although Tom said as she loved wine as much as us, it should have been grapes!!!


Aww, that is lovely.


Lynne G said:


> McK, yep. Learned to say words like a good Philly born. There is a book that lists all the Philly phonically sounded words. I had to buy it, to get a good laugh. Yep, I do pronounce words like some of the words listed.


I can picture you saying woorder ice.  LOL!


macraven said:


> It is a derogatory word aimed at poor rural white people in the South
> Mainly at Georgians


Yooper?  That's what I've never heard before.

For anyone wanting to know what a Coal Cracker is... it's not a derogatory term for us.  We use it describe ourselves as people who come from the Coal regions here, whose families worked in the mines. http://www.anthraciteminers.com/always-a-coal-cracker/

 We have certain words or certain ways we say things here.https://www.coalregion.com/speak/speaka.php

And there's even a ride at Hershey Park called the Coal Cracker.  So no harm intended or offense to anyone who has a different definition.

Lynne,  This article is funny!  Tell me it's not true!
https://www.tnonline.com/20101211/talking-pennsylvanian/
"For those who think we Pennsylvanians 'talk funny' or use 'big words', here's why .              
Once a Pennsylvanian, ALWAYS a Pennsylvanian!

I remember when I first left Coaldale and relocated in Pottstown. People would always tell me I had a "coal region" accent. It drove me crazy. I didn't think I had an accent. I thought everyone else who wasn't from the coal regions had an accent. For instance We call it lunch meat, used as a noun. Almost everywhere else it's called "cold cuts".
More about Pennsylvanians and coal region people in particular: You've never referred to Philadelphia as anything but 'Philly' and New Jersey has always been ' Jersey .
'We don't go to the beach we go 'down the shore.'
You refer to Pennsylvania as 'PA' (pronounced Pee-Ay). How many other states do that?
'You guys' (or even 'youze guys', in some places) is a perfectly acceptable reference to a group of men and women.
You know how to respond to the question 'Djeetyet?'(Did you eat yet?)
You know that the Iggles play football and so do the Stillers.
You learned to pronounce Bryn Mawr, Wilkes-Barre, Schuylkill, thePoconos, Tamaqua,Kutztown, Tunkahannock, Bala Cynwyd, Kishacoquillas,Duquesne and Monongahela, also Conshohocken.
And we know Lancaster is pronounced Lank-ister, not Lan-kaster.
You know what a 'Mummer' is, and are disappointed if you can't catch at least highlights of the parade.
Atleast five people on your block have electric 'candles' in all or most of their windows all year long.
You know what a 'State Store' is, and your out-of-state friends find it incredulous that you can't purchase liquor at the mini-mart.
Words like 'hoagie,' 'crick,' 'chipped ham,' 'dippy eggs', 'sticky buns,' 'shoo-fly pie,' 'lemon sponge pie', 'pierogies' and 'pocketbook' actually mean something to you. (By the way, that last one's PA slang for a purse!)
You not only have heard of Birch Beer, but you know it comes in several colors.
You know the difference between a cheese steak and a pizza steak sandwich, and you know that you also can't get a really good one anywhere outside of the Philly area. (Except maybe in Atlantic City on the boardwalk.)
You proudly tell people you live near the nation's oldest brewery (Yuengling in Pottsville) and that it's more than 180 years old. How do you know? You read the label while you were drinking one.
You know that Blue Ball, Intercourse, Paradise, Climax, Bird-in-Hand, Beaver, Moon, Virginville, Mars, Bethlehem, Hershey, Indiana, Sinking Spring, Jersey Shore, State College, Washington Crossing, Jim Thorpe, King of Prussia, Wind Gap, and Slippery Rock are all PA towns ... and the first three were consecutive stops on the old Reading RR! (PS That's pronounced Redd-ing.)
You can identify drivers from New York, New Jersey, Maryland or other neighboring states by their unique and irritating driving habits.
A traffic jam in Lancaster County is 10 cars waiting to pass a horse-drawn carriage on the highway. (And remember ... that's Lank-ister!)You know several people who have hit deer more than once.
Driving is always better in winter because the potholes are filled with snow.
As a kid you built snow forts and leaf piles that were taller than you were.
You know beer doesn't grow in a garden, but you know where to find a beer garden.

You actually understand all this. If that's the case, that means you grew up not far from where you're reading this."


----------



## macraven

Cracker (not yooper ) is what I gave for  the explanation


----------



## Lynne G

McK, you gave me a great laugh.  So true, so much of that.  I always say lunch meats, yep, a noun. And, I do think different parts of PA talk differently.  My niece is in coal country.  My uncle came from Mt. Caramel.  And hehe, little one has a saying when she sees a jersey driver.  LoL 

Ah, stepped outside, oh so warm out.  Thought looked like rain, but now sun out brightly.


----------



## Charade67

I left work this afternoon and was greeted by the sounds of an approaching thunderstorm. Then I went to my car and found a wasp crawling on it. I'm a bit phobic and was afraid that it would get in the car with me. I am so done with this day. 



Lynne G said:


> And since I am from the North East, forever it is soda and not pop.





mckennarose said:


> It's always soda! Never pop!


 I was raised in the south, so It's coke. Every soda is a coke. 



keishashadow said:


> hershey has never tempted me but it was in back burner for early August Any particular thing putting u off other than general COVID concerns?


 I like Hershey Park on occasion. B and I spent spring break there several years ago. We did all of the typical touristy stuff and even went to a falconry event where we got to catch a falcon on our arms. Really cool. We came home with a lot of chocolate too. 



schumigirl said:


> Again, just the single rose sitting on it`s own in the middle of nothing, but much lower......it`s so pretty.......


That is so beautiful and bizarre at the same time.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

mckennarose said:


> Yooper? That's what I've never heard before.



It means someone from the Upper Peninsula of Michigan


----------



## mckennarose

macraven said:


> Cracker (not yooper ) is what I gave for  the explanation


Ah, gotcha.  I got confused for a second.  



Lynne G said:


> My uncle came from Mt. Caramel


I had family that used to live in Mt. Carmel.  We used to drive through Centralia to get there and I remember seeing the smoke from the underground mine fires.  It used to scare me as a kid.  It's a ghost town now, and all overgrown and blocked off.  I haven't been anywhere near that area in probably 15 years.


Lynne G said:


> And hehe, little one has a saying when she sees a jersey driver. LoL


LOL!  


Charade67 said:


> I like Hershey Park on occasion. B and I spent spring break there several years ago. We did all of the typical touristy stuff and even went to a falconry event where we got to catch a falcon on our arms. Really cool. We came home with a lot of chocolate too.


Nice!  Confession.... if we're on I81 anywhere down that area, we will take a quick detour to Chocolate World to do the ride and get some candy.  They don't charge you to park for a short period of time and Chocolate World is free.


----------



## Realfoodfans

A cracker here in our part of the UK is a term meaning very good - even brilliant - “a right cracker”

So many words you have to be careful with these days.

Time for bed - listen to the radio, fan on full blast and hopefully a better sleep.  Looking forward to the grandchildren home in the morning to tell them
we are off to the coast for a few days on Friday.  We’ve not mentioned it in case it didn’t happen.


----------



## schumigirl

​Yep, the flower is lovely, and very odd as there are no flowers in that part of our property, it`s all trees.....it`s nice though. 

Charade.....I think you need a real treat tonight after your day........













​Yep......time to unplug everything. 

Been watching 70`s and 80`s videos on the music channels on tv tonight.......I`ve even allowed flicking between channels   .......not a very productive night though.....each of us sitting along both sofas and both with laptops.......every so often we`ll share something......quietest night ever!!


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening!

McK....that list made me laugh.  I remember spending my summers in the Poconos and coming from NY, what a difference!  I worked at an ice cream shop and a customer asked me for rainbow jimmies.  The confused look on my face must have given my lack of knowledge away because....

1.  they are called sprinkles!
2.  jimmies are also a term for a less appropriate piece of apparatus, if you catch my drift

And us NYers are good drivers lol!  

And don't get me started of the cah-fee versus caw-fee debate!


So more interesting stuff in my area.  There have been 6 shark sightings in the past 48 hours.  So on these wicked hot days people can't go in the water.  Will 2020 ever get better?


----------



## mckennarose

KStarfish82 said:


> I worked at an ice cream shop and a customer asked me for rainbow jimmies. The confused look on my face must have given my lack of knowledge away because....
> 
> 1. they are called sprinkles!


LOL!  We called them sprinkles too, not jimmies.


KStarfish82 said:


> And us NYers are good drivers lol!


Ahem.....   LOL!
jk


KStarfish82 said:


> There have been 6 shark sightings in the past 48 hours.


Oh wow!  That stinks you can't swim, it's been sooo hot.


----------



## snowpack

Evening all!


Havent been around much. Work has me covered up and I just collapse when I get home.  Not actively looking for a new job, but keeping my options open. Decided to switch accounts when posting here, my other one has my real name and cant be changed and its just better if/when a new employee does a search. 

Can't imagine how many pages I have to catch up on. Hope everyone is safe and doing well.

Vicki


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, jimmies all the way!  Sprinkles sound so dainty.  LoL   

Fading fast, as almost bedtime for me too.


----------



## Lynne G

Hi Vicki, like your new name.  Will now start to call you Snow.


----------



## Charade67

A quick good evening. I am really sleepy, so i should probably go to bed soon. 



mckennarose said:


> Nice! Confession.... if we're on I81 anywhere down that area, we will take a quick detour to Chocolate World to do the ride and get some candy. They don't charge you to park for a short period of time and Chocolate World is free.


 That sounds like a fun diversion, and you can't go wrong with chocolate. 



schumigirl said:


> Charade.....I think you need a real treat tonight after your day........


Thanks. I almost went out for ice cream. The ice cream place near my office offers limited time specialty flavors. They will make a batch, sell it until it is gone, then move onto a new flavor. Tonight they announced that they have a key lime pie flavor. We may go after dinner tomorrow. 



KStarfish82 said:


> they are called sprinkles!


Yep, sprinkles here too. I never eat them though. 



snowpack said:


> Evening all!


Welcome back. 

Tonight's light is all natural. No electricity or batteries needed.


----------



## macraven

Glad I made it back here to see tonight’s light!

Again you have out done yourself.

kewl light.


----------



## macraven

snowpack said:


> Evening all!
> 
> 
> Havent been around much. Work has me covered up and I just collapse when I get home.  Not actively looking for a new job, but keeping my options open. Decided to switch accounts when posting here, my other one has my real name and cant be changed and its just better if/when a new employee does a search.
> 
> Can't imagine how many pages I have to catch up on. Hope everyone is safe and doing well.
> 
> Vicki



I’m glad you posted again as have not seen you here since the 17th.
Welcome back to your new home!

Use any name you wish as long as you don’t make it snow in Georgia...


----------



## macraven

After having Taco Bell for dinner tonight, think it’s time we take a pass from the place until they open up eating inside the place.

Food is just not hot by the time we get it home.
My crunchy taco just was not crunchy but soggy tonight.

And it wasn’t the first time the food was lukewarm when we ate.

Looks like the late shift has retired already for the night.

Hope all have a decent sleep and good dreams tonight.


charade left the light on for any late stragglers tonight!
no tripping over the dog or cat if anyone checks in later.


----------



## Monykalyn

Hey all! Quick skim to somewhat catch up


Realfoodfans said:


> if it stays dry we are catching up on gardening today.


 Yay for gardening!


Robo56 said:


> I’am not digging my head in the sand, but a filter is needed for sure.


 Especially as -ahem- "inconsistencies" on things come to light, or things reported as rock solid true science based and turns out...nah not so much and was a WAG.


Realfoodfans said:


> I don’t think I’ll ever get over that when some places did allow it at end of life


 I'm so sorry. That hurts.   CMS (the body that sets standards and inspects nursing homes in USA) has had a "compassionate care" clause when strongly recommending no visitors back in March for end of life situations. With latest revision just a week or so ago they added if a resident is having trouble adjusting to nursing home life or starts having behaviors that are causing agitation etc-IOW-if they are going nuts from the isolation can have a family visitor following strict guidelines.


Charade67 said:


> Question for those of you who travel from inside the US. How far in advance of your trip do you buy plane tickets?  Our trip in in mid- March.


 When I think of it LOL! Just booked a return from Seattle for September as have to drive the oldest kid out there. Still trying to figure out how to get her furniture there. May have hubs go with her in a Uhaul truck first, then her and I will drive the soft goods out in her car. But had a good price at $102!! 


Charade67 said:


> She is doing pretty well all things considere


 Glad to hear your mom is on the mend! Hope she is on cholecalciferol (VItamin D3)


Lynne G said:


> View attachment 513902


 OMG this is so true. And yesterday was bad.


mckennarose said:


> 1. every spider in my city must spawn in the back of my yard,


 What is up with the spider population this year??? However...if you really want to get rid of the neighbors...round em all up and let them loose near their doors one night 


Charade67 said:


> Sometimes dh will mention replacing the refrigerator, then I show him how much it will cost to replace it.


 I've had my new fridge picked out for years. Our old one just keeps running. 


Charade67 said:


> That Target picture with the masks - Eww! That is so wrong.


 What little common sense some people had has now officially left the planet. Although in fairness I'll bet they just repurposed a sunglass rack or something. 


Charade67 said:


> And now the printer and computer aren’t communicating again.


 "have you tried turning it off and on again"?  May need to re-binge watch The IT Crowd...


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> don't cha know.  I personally can't hear it and think I sound like a choir of angels when I talk.


 I can do a _wes-con-sen_ with the best of them...

That translation video was hilarious. I had tears from laughing. Oh and I use "just need to squeeze past ya" ALL the time and not just driving


schumigirl said:


> .it`s so pretty.......


 What a lovely sign from your friend!!


Charade67 said:


> wrong with chocolate.


 Unless it's always around the house...LOL
Someone mention the "chicken club?"
Bella and Annie say hi!
Although I am bummed about HHN-would rather wait and get FULL experience next year. Should have known bad sign a week ago when original flights cancelled, rebooked on different airline, redid hotel reservation as decided to nix Disney portion (still need to find a day to sit on hold to cancel the AP's). Decided to cancel the september trip altogether now-Will be there in in a few weeks to take middle to school, and then back in November to pick her up-3 of us have AP's to Universal so just no reason for the September trip now without HHN. But between the cancelled flights for various things this spring (2 cancelled college visits) and now 2 separate airlines for HHN-well lots of flight vouchers!

It's been a week-spent Friday forcing fluids on a chicken who was dehydrated-ever try to syringe feed electrolytes down a chicken gullet? Yeah don't recommend it for recreation, especially while trying to work, keep the chicken confined -and in the house. The extreme heat got to her this year-glad I was the one to check on them that morning-not sure the kids would have picked up on how ill she was. And glad I always have probiotic and electrolytes too-probably saved her due to that. All the hens got their water changed for the next couple days to the lyte/probiotic solution.
Hubs helped oldest/Alysa move out of her college apartment-her stuff is all over the basement right now. Said she's been having bad chest pain for a while-made her go in a week ago and they found nothing-just "inflamed lungs", but not short of breath. Monday I was at lunch with a friend (was just supposed to be a work break) and kid calls in tears-3 hours later in the Urgent care-has a raging UTI but the baby resident MALE doctor gave her NOTHING for it but pyridium as he wanted to see what cultures grew (insert banned expletive here-and since extra people aren't allowed in anymore I was in car whole time).  Luckily I had her make a regular doctor appointment today to see again about the chest pain. Thankfully regular practitioner has her on antibiotics now (because frank blood in urine wasn't enough yesterday apparently grrr). Oh an EKG and Chest xray later-she also has a pneumothorax! Small but no idea how it happened, and she is under strict orders if pain returns or worsens to go straight to ED. 

DH also got grandson from other grandparents yesterday, so have an almost 5 year old in the house again (tonight they went to see MiL at the lake-she's a great grandma now so gotta show off that status   )
And don't know if anyone remembers the mention of middle's friend who was being threatened to be kicked out by parents for being transgender in last year? Well things finally happened and he's here too-just for a week or so until his new place is ready.  He's such a sweet funny smart kid. And he unloads the dishwasher without being asked and he pitched right in with helping clean the house this past weekend (I didn't even ask him-just did it).  He's going to school for culinary arts-specifically pastry-and wants to bake something before he moves out-ummm sure!! 

I'd say this is just a "2020" year but well-my life is usually like this 

Sorry to miss the crew this year at HHN-but sure will be seeing everyone next year-if not before in some trips


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Monykalyn lovely to catch up.  Hope Aylsa improves very soon.  You’ve a lot going on too.  Kind of you to have the middles friend to stay.  Can’t understand anyone not understanding that in their child.  Hubs was always prepared for his son to come out he was so sure he had gender issues when small - but it never happened - he’s 40 next and expecting first baby next year.

MIL will love showing off great grandchildren.  I know my Mum loved see little ones at any time. 

My MIL no - no interest so consequently everyone stopped visiting except her 2 sons.  Her loss as she admitted towards the end how lonely she’d become.  Very sad.

Daughter off to collect the grandchildren then later she has one of Lottie’s friends and mummy coming to play.  First time since March.  Thankfully dry so they can enjoy the garden toys.

Kev is off to continue clearing MIL’s bungalow.  Loft and shed his plan today.

I can start packing for the weekend away - have long list as self catering and will need to be prepared for all weathers.


----------



## schumigirl

snowpack said:


> Evening all!
> 
> 
> Havent been around much. Work has me covered up and I just collapse when I get home.  Not actively looking for a new job, but keeping my options open. Decided to switch accounts when posting here, my other one has my real name and cant be changed and its just better if/when a new employee does a search.
> 
> Can't imagine how many pages I have to catch up on. Hope everyone is safe and doing well.
> 
> Vicki



Well hello snowpack.....like that name.......good to see you, did wonder where you were last week or so.......

Sorry work isn`t too much fun for you right now, hopefully something will come along. Sometimes something falls in your lap when you least expect it........






Charade67 said:


> A quick good evening. I am really sleepy, so i should probably go to bed soon.
> 
> That sounds like a fun diversion, and you can't go wrong with chocolate.
> 
> Thanks. I almost went out for ice cream. The ice cream place near my office offers limited time specialty flavors. They will make a batch, sell it until it is gone, then move onto a new flavor. Tonight they announced that they have a key lime pie flavor. We may go after dinner tomorrow.
> 
> Yep, sprinkles here too. I never eat them though.
> 
> Welcome back.
> 
> Tonight's light is all natural. No electricity or batteries needed.
> 
> View attachment 514311




Key lime ice cream sounds delicious......I`d have that in a heartbeat....hope you got some anyway.





macraven said:


> After having Taco Bell for dinner tonight, think it’s time we take a pass from the place until they open up eating inside the place.
> 
> Food is just not hot by the time we get it home.
> My crunchy taco just was not crunchy but soggy tonight.
> 
> And it wasn’t the first time the food was lukewarm when we ate.
> 
> Looks like the late shift has retired already for the night.
> 
> Hope all have a decent sleep and good dreams tonight.
> 
> 
> charade left the light on for any late stragglers tonight!
> no tripping over the dog or cat if anyone checks in later.




I had weirder than usual dreams last night! Too weird to even try to try make any sense out of them!!! 

Tes, that doesn`t sound like good food......time to pass......but your mister does like that doesn`t he!!! Sometimes it just fills a hole........






Monykalyn said:


> Hey all! Quick skim to somewhat catch up
> Yay for gardening!
> Especially as -ahem- "inconsistencies" on things come to light, or things reported as rock solid true science based and turns out...nah not so much and was a WAG.
> I'm so sorry. That hurts.   CMS (the body that sets standards and inspects nursing homes in USA) has had a "compassionate care" clause when strongly recommending no visitors back in March for end of life situations. With latest revision just a week or so ago they added if a resident is having trouble adjusting to nursing home life or starts having behaviors that are causing agitation etc-IOW-if they are going nuts from the isolation can have a family visitor following strict guidelines.
> When I think of it LOL! Just booked a return from Seattle for September as have to drive the oldest kid out there. Still trying to figure out how to get her furniture there. May have hubs go with her in a Uhaul truck first, then her and I will drive the soft goods out in her car. But had a good price at $102!!
> Glad to hear your mom is on the mend! Hope she is on cholecalciferol (VItamin D3)
> OMG this is so true. And yesterday was bad.
> What is up with the spider population this year??? However...if you really want to get rid of the neighbors...round em all up and let them loose near their doors one night
> I've had my new fridge picked out for years. Our old one just keeps running.
> What little common sense some people had has now officially left the planet. Although in fairness I'll bet they just repurposed a sunglass rack or something.
> "have you tried turning it off and on again"?  May need to re-binge watch The IT Crowd...
> I can do a _wes-con-sen_ with the best of them...
> 
> That translation video was hilarious. I had tears from laughing. Oh and I use "just need to squeeze past ya" ALL the time and not just driving
> What a lovely sign from your friend!!
> Unless it's always around the house...LOL
> Someone mention the "chicken club?"
> View attachment 514328Bella and Annie say hi!
> Although I am bummed about HHN-would rather wait and get FULL experience next year. Should have known bad sign a week ago when original flights cancelled, rebooked on different airline, redid hotel reservation as decided to nix Disney portion (still need to find a day to sit on hold to cancel the AP's). Decided to cancel the september trip altogether now-Will be there in in a few weeks to take middle to school, and then back in November to pick her up-3 of us have AP's to Universal so just no reason for the September trip now without HHN. But between the cancelled flights for various things this spring (2 cancelled college visits) and now 2 separate airlines for HHN-well lots of flight vouchers!
> 
> It's been a week-spent Friday forcing fluids on a chicken who was dehydrated-ever try to syringe feed electrolytes down a chicken gullet? Yeah don't recommend it for recreation, especially while trying to work, keep the chicken confined -and in the house. The extreme heat got to her this year-glad I was the one to check on them that morning-not sure the kids would have picked up on how ill she was. And glad I always have probiotic and electrolytes too-probably saved her due to that. All the hens got their water changed for the next couple days to the lyte/probiotic solution.
> Hubs helped oldest/Alysa move out of her college apartment-her stuff is all over the basement right now. Said she's been having bad chest pain for a while-made her go in a week ago and they found nothing-just "inflamed lungs", but not short of breath. Monday I was at lunch with a friend (was just supposed to be a work break) and kid calls in tears-3 hours later in the Urgent care-has a raging UTI but the baby resident MALE doctor gave her NOTHING for it but pyridium as he wanted to see what cultures grew (insert banned expletive here-and since extra people aren't allowed in anymore I was in car whole time).  Luckily I had her make a regular doctor appointment today to see again about the chest pain. Thankfully regular practitioner has her on antibiotics now (because frank blood in urine wasn't enough yesterday apparently grrr). Oh an EKG and Chest xray later-she also has a pneumothorax! Small but no idea how it happened, and she is under strict orders if pain returns or worsens to go straight to ED.
> 
> DH also got grandson from other grandparents yesterday, so have an almost 5 year old in the house again (tonight they went to see MiL at the lake-she's a great grandma now so gotta show off that status   )
> And don't know if anyone remembers the mention of middle's friend who was being threatened to be kicked out by parents for being transgender in last year? Well things finally happened and he's here too-just for a week or so until his new place is ready.  He's such a sweet funny smart kid. And he unloads the dishwasher without being asked and he pitched right in with helping clean the house this past weekend (I didn't even ask him-just did it).  He's going to school for culinary arts-specifically pastry-and wants to bake something before he moves out-ummm sure!!
> 
> I'd say this is just a "2020" year but well-my life is usually like this
> 
> Sorry to miss the crew this year at HHN-but sure will be seeing everyone next year-if not before in some trips



That`s dreadful with Alysa!!!! Glad she was sorted out but shouldn`t have had to wait for proper treatment......hope she`s doing much better and pain dissipates!! 

Yes, HHN not going ahead was a foregone conclusion, but doesn`t make it any easier to think of it not going ahead.......yes, next year will be amazing and getting the full experience will be better than anything they could have offered this year. 

I think I remember you mentioning the young lad and his parents. Glad he`s doing ok and being looked after by you and your family......bless him, wish him well for his future......




Woke up to cloud and now sun is kind of shining.......we might hit 70F....supposed to be high 60`s right now, but we have been "promised" some beautiful weather coming up......barbecue time!!! 

Sitting with a pot of tea trying to decide if we want to do anything or not do anything today.......decisions decisions........we don`t need any groceries but Tom just said since the Charity shops have re-opened we have a ton of stuff we can drop off, so might just do that. 

Unfortunately next door to the one we usually drop stuff off at, is a beautiful little bakery........ Another reason I`ll never be skinny!!!!

But, will try to avoid as I`m going to make some shortbread today, always goes down well. And need to check if a friend is coming round on Friday afternoon for coffee.....or something else!!!! Friday afternoon and she`s finished working for the summer......why not.....

No Wednesday lunch today sadly........the others has something or other to do, so we could have gone on our own, but will wait. So, turkey sandwiches all round today.......




































Happy Wednesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a Wednesday is here! Yay! Means get over this hump of a day (see — camel reference   lol) and well Friday will be here before ya know it.  Woot, Woot!

Wow! MonyK. What a busy house you have. And so many comings and goings. Will miss ya this September, but will pencil ya in for next year. Even with no HHN, I just need to get away. So will be there this end of September.  Glad chick was fine. Yeah, with the Heat Advisories we have been having, have only heard neighbor chickens very little. Guess they are hanging out in their fancy coop. Saw other neighbor walking his dog at around 8pm last night. It was a very hot day, so all types of life was feeling the heat. Nice you are helping that kid, as I do remember you mentioning him before. Glad he is going to a new place, and not with his unsupporting family. And ack, sending lots of get well mummy dust to Alysa. Poor kid, hope the drugs are making her feel better soon. My little one has an ear infection, doctor said, unless not better in few days, take Tylenol for pain. Yeah, you could see her ear area so swollen. But since she gets those infections every so often, the doctor said does not want her getting too used to antibiotics for it every time. I hope she is feeling better. DH thinks her 2am bedtime is not helping. LoL

Ah, Schumi always letting me enjoy that tea and shortbread. Would be a perfect breakfast. 

And Snow, hoping you do get some rest.  Working hard, and so many days, you do need some down time.  Sending hugs.  I hope you get away again, just to really relax.  

Real, sounds like all falling in place. Yeah, my MIL is not the kind to enjoy her grandkids, including not seeing my kids, as they grew up. It is sad. But, glad my mum got so much enjoyment from spending time with her grand and great grand kids. And have a nice trip, and yeah, I guess with all your rain, it is a good thing to plan for all weather. Hope your list is not too long, to get done early, so to enjoy the rest of your day.

With that, I hear ya Mac. We will not take out from one of the places we like, as food we ordered a few times, we found was just not good for take out. So, yes, when it is the right time to eat out again, that is one place we will certainly go to.

And, funny, as was just talking about work full restitution, got an email yesterday, from top guy, and in bold and underlined text was the word Not. As in, there is not any start date for more to come back to work. I am now thinking maybe not anytime this year. Such historic and so different times. I can get used to having a full house, as we do now, though.

Ah yes, the time has come, breakfast is needed. While I will also be enjoying my second cup of tea, no sweet smelling shortbread is smelling from my kitchen. Sigh. What can I eat? Not the cereal, as darn DH got into it, and left very little. Eh, maybe waffles again, if all did not eat the rest of them. Ah, the joys of having men in the house.

Wonderful Wednesday to all the homies.
Lastly, why yes, poor plants were the losers, as no rain fell yesterday.  Think that ever loving chance is none today either. Was another very warm overnight, and the 4th day of our current heat wave.  This Wednesday has already saw a beautiful, very bright sunrise.  And oh so clear and bright out now.  And yeah, 80 degrees already.  Rocking those 90’s high temps.  Yay!  Full wall to wall sun today, Summer - loving it.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh yeah, and don’t forget today is National Lipstick Day.  

Ooh, this camel knows!


----------



## Charade67

Happy International Tiger Day!



Today is also National Chicken Wing Day and National Lasagne Day. 





Monykalyn said:


> Glad to hear your mom is on the mend! Hope she is on cholecalciferol (VItamin D3)


I don't know about her, but I have been taking it for awhile. I had very low levels.



Monykalyn said:


> "have you tried turning it off and on again"? May need to re-binge watch The IT Crowd...


I did that 5 or 6 times before it finally started working.again. I have no idea what's wrong. For some reason jobs aren't getting sent to the queue.
What an ordeal Alysa had. Sending speedy well wishes her way. 



Realfoodfans said:


> I can start packing for the weekend away - have long list as self catering and will need to be prepared for all weathers.


Hoping you have great weather. 



schumigirl said:


> Key lime ice cream sounds delicious......I`d have that in a heartbeat....hope you got some anyway.


Not last night, but maybe tonight.



Lynne G said:


> My little one has an ear infection, doctor said, unless not better in few days, take Tylenol for pain.


Sending well wishes to her too. I've only had one ear infection in my life and I got it when I was 49.

Good news. I just read that Busch Gardens is starting a phased reopening next month.


----------



## schumigirl

Quiet on here today.........

I made lasagne for dinner tonight......didn`t know it was National Lasagne Day......

Also made some cherry and vanilla ice cream which we were too full to have any of it after lasagne with some salad.....and some very buttery and very delicious shortbread which will last a couple of days. Really only fresh for two days, three tops. Although it`s usually all gone by then! It`s hard to resist.....even if I say so myself.....

A night of tv for us......half way through Season 5 of The Blacklist again, seems we have forgotten most of the stories. 

We seem to have a pair of owls staying close to our property for now. We often see owls, but they don`t usually sit on one of our walls for as long. They are very pretty......

Popping out tomorrow for some fresh items, butcher will have some lamb shanks for us which we will have Sunday and I need to pop into the grocery store as we are running low on ice, we need cream cheese and potato chips and probably a few more items once we go in.....you know...essentials like some pink gin


----------



## Realfoodfans

Yes @schumigirl quiet today so hoping everyone is well and just busy.

@Charade67 used to have a calendar at work with all these special food days on!  lasagna but often too rich for me now.

Got a few tasks completed today and after eating settled down to watch “A Town Like Alice” - we enjoy the old classics.  Don’t even notice it’s b&w.

Off to bed now to have a read but not holding out hope for a good sleep as struggling at the moment.  I listen to radio plays etc with my ear pods in during the night.

Very dark here tonight - feel I should be leaving the light on!


----------



## macraven

The evening is still early

Waiting for charade to wow us again with our porch light picture for Wednesday


----------



## Robo56

Happy Wednesday evening Sans family 

You all have been busy.



Realfoodfans said:


> the English canals are very popular now - we’ve lots around where we are and great for dog walking too as on the flat for me! We are also close to Staffordshire where all the china and pottery factories were and serviced by the canals in times gone by. Have you heard of Emma Bridgewater? She has revived factories along the canal making her work and we go there often. Others are very popular with visitors too - Wedgwood and Middleport are not too far.



Sounds like a beautiful place to live. I haven’t heard of Emma Bridgewater. Will look her up online if she posts her pottery there.




schumigirl said:


> One of my friends has depression and has suffered badly through some of this, but she is always trying to see the light......



So good she trying to find the positive.




schumigirl said:


> We have the Norfolk Broads here, very beautiful area and one of the more famous places for narrow boats in England. Lots of lovely little quaint pubs along the way and something although it`s so close to us, we have never done. But, anyone who has says it`s a lot of fun.



It looks fun....although going through all those locks would be a chore.
It would have to be a meandering pace for me.




schumigirl said:


> one of Kyle`s favourite pasttimes in the morning as we get ready, along with the medical ads for meds that are worse than the disease.....lol.....



I know those adds very quickly tell you all the side effects of the med.




Realfoodfans said:


> I’m attending our online Church service at 11 - it’s nice to “see” everyone and I haven’t had chance the last couple of weeks. I like the fact we are all muted for the singing so I can sing out loud and nobody can hear!



LOL




Lynne G said:


> Robo, I hope you are feeling less itchy and swollen with that poison ivy. Sending well wishes, and hope your HHN mug has good coffee in it this morning.



Coffee was good this morning in my HHN mug...Posion Ivy on arm is the worst. Leave it to me to figure out how to get it on left forearm and ankles.




keishashadow said:


> HHN is still stinging, sharply. Changed trip around, now @ HRH coming in on 26th, then onto Swan, will be thrilled to see it through in whatever format.



Yes.....the canceling of HHN is grand sting for sure.




keishashadow said:


> To quote my dear old Dad: “If you stop moving, might as well have them start digging the hole in the ground.”



So true.




mckennarose said:


> I missed this yesterday! I'm sorry to hear that. I'm very allergic too, and sometimes get it. No fun. I have a product called Tecnu that's a scrub you wash with after gardening or exposure to clean off the oils. It helps a lot so you don't get it, and also if you do get it, it helps dry it up quicker. I got it at Walmart.



Will look it up to see if any stores local sell it.




mckennarose said:


> Finished the Mandrake and made two book covers too. He looks more grey toned on my pictures, but he is a warmer brown. He does have a whole body inside the pot too, not just the torso. I might add more leaves at the top, not sure yet..... I'm not the best at sculpting faces, but I just kept thinking "ugly-potato-baby-looking-thing with roots... lol!



The Mandrake is awesome.




Charade67 said:


> She is doing pretty well all things considered. My aunt had a ramp built so she can get in and out of the house without too much difficulty. The thing that is driving her crazy is having to have help with basic tasks. My mom hates being physically dependent on someone else. She has a doctor appointment later this week about her leg. She is hoping they will remove the external fixator.



Hope you mom feels better soon.



Charade67 said:


> After dinner dh and I watched A League of Their Own. One day I hope to visit the baseball hall of fame.



That movie was shot around here. One of the girls I went to Nursing School with sang the anthem in the movie. Lots of local folks here signed up to be extras.




Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Well color me excited - I will be heading to Disney and Universal in two weeks!



Awesome you have upcoming trip.



mckennarose said:


> sigh..... They are truly awful people and were blasting their music again yesterday and two people called the police on them.



I hope you get some peace.




schumigirl said:


> One of my favourites to listen to is a general Boston accent.....could listen to that all day!!



It’s funny how we all pick up on accents and find ones we are prone to enjoy hearing. My ex-brother-in-law had a very genteel southern draw. He was from Geogia. He was very easy to listen to. Very polite.

When I’am visiting family in the North (Chicago area) people say I sound like I’am from the South and when I’am down south folks say I sound like I’am from the North (Chicago, Wisconsin). So guess it’s a mix of the two.




Elsaspiritanimal said:


> This guy is hilarious if you know anyone from the midwest you will understand completely.



He sounds like Minnesotan.......I remember when I went there for a visit....I heard these phrases and thought they were funny....”You betcha” and “your darn tootin”




mckennarose said:


> It's always soda! Never pop!



Some ares of south it’s called soft drinks.




schumigirl said:


> I think my friend is saying hello .....a



What a nice hello.




Monykalyn said:


> It's been a week-spent Friday forcing fluids on a chicken who was dehydrated-ever try to syringe feed electrolytes down a chicken gullet? Yeah don't recommend it for recreation, especially while trying to work, keep the chicken confined -and in the house



Glad you were able to help the chicken.




Monykalyn said:


> and kid calls in tears-3 hours later in the Urgent care-has a raging UTI but the baby resident MALE doctor gave her NOTHING for it but pyridium as he wanted to see what cultures grew (insert banned expletive here-and since extra people aren't allowed in anymore I was in car whole time).



I think I would have gotten hold of head doc in the ER and told him to educate the young resident on treating a UTI....you always start patient on antibiotic for urinary tract infection until you get culture back then you can change antibiotic if needed. You don’t leave a person hanging.



Monykalyn said:


> Well things finally happened and he's here too-just for a week or so until his new place is ready. He's such a sweet funny smart kid. And he unloads the dishwasher without being asked and he pitched right in with helping clean the house this past weekend (I didn't even ask him-just did it). He's going to school for culinary arts-specifically pastry-and wants to bake something before he moves out-ummm sure!!



He is very lucky to have friends to take him in....what a wonderful thing You all have done for him by welcoming him in your home.


It has been terribly hot and humid here. The humidity is amping up the misery for sure. You can’t go out in the yard to long or you are a sweating mess. Having air conditioning is awesome. I don’t know how we did it when we were kids. We had fans, but no air conditioning.

Have been busy last few days. Seems there is always something to do.  If I did not have anything to do I would be bored.....LOL..

Going to bed early this evening.

Night Sans family.


----------



## snowpack

Charade67 said:


> Tonight's light is all natural. No electricity or batteries needed


.  

Just gorgeous


----------



## Charade67

Since Robo has left us some beautiful moon and star light, I will  save my light for another night.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, glad to hear you are okay, and hope getting some relief from that poison ivy. Yeah, easy to get it on the legs and arms.

Ooh, close to my bedtime too.  Time for the night owls to chat here.  

Well, so much for my pasta thought for dinner. Pizza became the meal, as littke one likes Snap pizzas, as does older one. So DH and I ate some pieces from the pies they ordered. And, none left over. No cold pizza eating for us.



Ah, no iced alcohol for me.  Though I did have a coke float with our diet Pepsi and mostly vanilla ice cream.  Did not want the strawberry part of the ice cream container.  Little bit of chocolate got in the cup, and was so refreshing, and cool drink on this hot feeling night.  Just heard the AC go on again.  80 degrees out at 10 pm.  Yeah, warm overnight tonight as well.  One more day of the Heat Wave to be tomorrow.  Then, the Stormy Friday, predicted to keep the high a degree less than 90.  So Heat Wave will be broken if the temp fails to say 90 on Friday.  93 the high for tomorrow, so yes, another hot day, though predicted to turn cloudy later in the day.  Yeah, gotta get ready for that rain. ️

Good night all.  Bed is calling loudly.  Sound sleep to you all.  And early bird will say hello early tomorrow.  Make sure you have a drink ready, just sayin’.


----------



## macraven

Sounds like a nice plan charade.
You are on for Thursday night for guiding us to the front porch door.

Lynne, if we all lived closer to you, think we could get away and tp your front yard since you all go to bed early.

Robo, yikes you can’t get a break yet on that poison ivy!
My mom and brother were very sensitive to poison ivy and when they got it, they suffered and had a hard time getting over it.

Hope you improve real soon!
Think all they used years back was calamine lotion
and wet oatmeal on their affected body parts.
Eons ago there was not much the doctors would prescribe.

Hope all the other homies that have dropped in today are doing fine.

I need to learn how to multi quote on the iPhone so I can do a proper reply to all.

I might be back later tonight if I can think of anything interesting to say
lol


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all - moonlight has switched itself off - unfortunately here sun still fighting through low cloud.

@Robo56 nice to hear from you.  Definitely good to keep busy.  Can honestly say I never get bored. Even if just reading or puzzles I’ll find something.

We were up early with a phone call.  Chap who does all moving for family was due to bring a pine gent’s wardrobe and drawers here this afternoon for me from MIL’s home to upcycle for J’s bedroom - he still has baby type IKEA furniture - rang to say his morning job cancelled could Kev meet him there at 9am so off he shot.

Grandchildren so excited at going to the coast they couldn’t sleep - such a shame we don’t have the day’s to give them a full vacation but hopefully agreement will be reached soon on that and we will make this short trip as good as we can!

Emma is taking them both for first haircuts since March this afternoon (not much off Lottie’s as it’s beautiful curls) and my hairdresser coming here after work to do mine.  He’s a friend too and so busy catching up on clients he likes to come here for the coffee!

Hope everyone has had a good sleep - mine was a little better last night - listened to Agatha Christie in the night - will have to relisten as kept drifting off!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> The evening is still early
> 
> Waiting for charade to wow us again with our porch light picture for Wednesday




I like a nice porch light........





Robo56 said:


> Happy Wednesday evening Sans family
> 
> You all have been busy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a beautiful place to live. I haven’t heard of Emma Bridgewater. Will look her up online if she posts her pottery there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So good she trying to find the positive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks fun....although going through all those locks would be a chore.
> It would have to be a meandering pace for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know those adds very quickly tell you all the side effects of the med.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee was good this morning in my HHN mug...Posion Ivy on arm is the worst. Leave it to me to figure out how to get it on left forearm and ankles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.....the canceling of HHN is grand sting for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will look it up to see if any stores local sell it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mandrake is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you mom feels better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> That movie was shot around here. One of the girls I went to Nursing School with sang the anthem in the movie. Lots of local folks here signed up to be extras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome you have upcoming trip.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get some peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s funny how we all pick up on accents and find ones we are prone to enjoy hearing. My ex-brother-in-law had a very genteel southern draw. He was from Geogia. He was very easy to listen to. Very polite.
> 
> When I’am visiting family in the North (Chicago area) people say I sound like I’am from the South and when I’am down south folks say I sound like I’am from the North (Chicago, Wisconsin). So guess it’s a mix of the two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He sounds like Minnesotan.......I remember when I went there for a visit....I heard these phrases and thought they were funny....”You betcha” and “your darn tootin”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some ares of south it’s called soft drinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice hello.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you were able to help the chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I would have gotten hold of head doc in the ER and told him to educate the young resident on treating a UTI....you always start patient on antibiotic for urinary tract infection until you get culture back then you can change antibiotic if needed. You don’t leave a person hanging.
> 
> 
> 
> He is very lucky to have friends to take him in....what a wonderful thing You all have done for him by welcoming him in your home.
> 
> 
> It has been terribly hot and humid here. The humidity is amping up the misery for sure. You can’t go out in the yard to long or you are a sweating mess. Having air conditioning is awesome. I don’t know how we did it when we were kids. We had fans, but no air conditioning.
> 
> Have been busy last few days. Seems there is always something to do.  If I did not have anything to do I would be bored.....LOL..
> 
> Going to bed early this evening.
> 
> Night Sans family.
> 
> View attachment 514531




Hey Robo.......

Good to see you. Yes, it`s hard to imagine that kind of heat and humidity with no aircon.......I guess you just get used to it.......

Those locks do look hard work.......but there are lockkeepers who will do it for you......everyone I know finds it an incredibly relaxing vacation. Think the maximum speed is between 3-6 mph.......as I said we`ve never done it and it`s so close to us, but one day maybe.......

I can`t remember where I thought you sounded like you were from now......funny, I hear Southern-ish when I think back.......when we go up to Scotland everyone says how English we sound straight away......but down here everyone says we sound very Scottish with a twang.......

Yes, I don`t mind a lazy day or so, but we keep ourselves busy most of the time. I keep meaning to get back into that book I`ve been writing for a million years......lol.....that`s a one day maybe too.......






Lynne G said:


> Robo, glad to hear you are okay, and hope getting some relief from that poison ivy. Yeah, easy to get it on the legs and arms.
> 
> Ooh, close to my bedtime too.  Time for the night owls to chat here.
> 
> Well, so much for my pasta thought for dinner. Pizza became the meal, as littke one likes Snap pizzas, as does older one. So DH and I ate some pieces from the pies they ordered. And, none left over. No cold pizza eating for us.
> 
> View attachment 514534
> 
> Ah, no iced alcohol for me.  Though I did have a coke float with our diet Pepsi and mostly vanilla ice cream.  Did not want the strawberry part of the ice cream container.  Little bit of chocolate got in the cup, and was so refreshing, and cool drink on this hot feeling night.  Just heard the AC go on again.  80 degrees out at 10 pm.  Yeah, warm overnight tonight as well.  One more day of the Heat Wave to be tomorrow.  Then, the Stormy Friday, predicted to keep the high a degree less than 90.  So Heat Wave will be broken if the temp fails to say 90 on Friday.  93 the high for tomorrow, so yes, another hot day, though predicted to turn cloudy later in the day.  Yeah, gotta get ready for that rain.
> 
> Good night all.  Bed is calling loudly.  Sound sleep to you all.  And early bird will say hello early tomorrow.  Make sure you have a drink ready, just sayin’.




Cold pizza makes me ill just thinking about it......I know many enjoy it......but not for me at all 

I can however, occasionally (as in twice) reheat some for lunch, but prefer it fresh.

Coke float sounds nice, haven`t had one of those since I was a kid......






macraven said:


> Sounds like a nice plan charade.
> You are on for Thursday night for guiding us to the front porch door.
> 
> Lynne, if we all lived closer to you, think we could get away and tp your front yard since you all go to bed early.
> 
> Robo, yikes you can’t get a break yet on that poison ivy!
> My mom and brother were very sensitive to poison ivy and when they got it, they suffered and had a hard time getting over it.
> 
> Hope you improve real soon!
> Think all they used years back was calamine lotion
> and wet oatmeal on their affected body parts.
> Eons ago there was not much the doctors would prescribe.
> 
> Hope all the other homies that have dropped in today are doing fine.
> 
> I need to learn how to multi quote on the iPhone so I can do a proper reply to all.
> 
> I might be back later tonight if I can think of anything interesting to say
> lol



lol......took me a year before I multi quoted I think.......I eventually asked.....

Yes, not much going on generally with most folks right now......

Calamine Lotion!!!! There`s something I haven`t seen in years......it was a staple in every households medicine cabinet. I remember it well.






Seems a nice day today.......think we have to get up to around possibly 80F today, which will be just lovely.......tomorrow to be even nicer. Think the beaches here will be busy......will avoid walking on them for next few days. Although tomorrow will be too hot to walk far anyway. I do love living right beside the sea..........

Out for a time this morning for a few bits, then plan to not go back out till Sunday at least, hopefully Monday.....will make sure we are well stocked up on fresh as hopefully we`ll be barbecuing all weekend.......
































Happy Thursday.......................​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, the morning crew.  The time of day, I can say Good Morning still to Real and Schumi.  And, of course, all the homies, Good Morning.   Sunrise was brightening the sky, and a bit cooler out, 75.  So did not hear the AC still on.  House is actually pleasant feeling.  

And so, whether sitting by my laptop here or there, a cup of tea is in my hand.  So yes, I am starting this Thirsty Thursday with tea.  Yay!

So to all the homies:


Real, nice to get better furniture, we took some from my mum’s place too. Hope your trip will be fun, and good weather. Cute, the kids all excited. Yeah, I am sure all want to get away, even if for only a few days.

Schumi, nice you are having a warmer day.  Yeah, I am not fond of cold pizza either.  I will put it in the oven, sometimes if I find a leftover piece.  But the pizzas were not that big, but I was a little surprised none left.  Well, we did eat late, for us, around 7:30 pm. When it’s as hot as it’s been, the thought of cooking is not the most important one.  Eating, though, yes. Lol

With that, another cup of tea is needed, so off I go finding what to eat for breakfast.  There may be ice cream left, and even a waffle or two.  Hmmm.  Eggs were the lunchtime meal yesterday, so not interested in eating eggs this morning.  Ooh maybe little one left one of her muffins.  Chocolate chip ones.  Ah, choices.  Later homies.  

Be good, stay hydrated, and have a terrific Thursday.  Oh yeah, and


----------



## macraven

Is your daughter feeling better today Lynne?


----------



## Disxuni

I'm trying to make sure I don't be a stranger. Thanks everyone with all the congratulations! Anyone who is feeling under the weather hope improves soon! Hope everyone is staying safe. ❤

Glad that this thing that is heading towards us sounds it'll be a weak storm. *Crosses fingers that the power doesn't go out*

Unfortunately, it means my dad's birthday is going to be a little interesting. It's this weekend. He's still trying to make plans regardless (the food kind at least, that's all he really cares about).

Happy day before Friday, homies!


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Dix!  Glad to see ya back here.  Hope your dad has a great birthday this weekend.  

Thanks Mac, she is feeling better. I got her stronger drugs to help with the pain. Hehe, she is DH’s tech support. He was so tickled when she made an awesome background for him, when he was online teaching the rest of the term. Kids commented how cool it looked. Her thumbs can type on my phone so much faster then me.


Ooh, so sunny .  And ah, little one suggested I would be getting my coffee after DH gets his.  No matter, I am almost done my tea.  

 homies.


----------



## macraven

Disxuni 
Hope it is a storm that never hits you.
Can’t ruin your dads bd!!

Have you been to the parks after they reopened?
Any thoughts about the way of their new system ?

Hope you have lost more lbs.
It’s delightful to see the scale numbers decrease.

I am trying also before my trip but it’s not easy


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Good morning fam! 79 and sunny here today. Grilling up something for dinner tonight, not sure what yet though. Maybe will do some Teriyaki chicken. Anything on the grill goes well with corn on the cob! Almost the weekend kids, hang in there and have a great day!


----------



## Charade67

This week has been the longes Monday ever. I have been on hold with an insurance company for at least an hour.


----------



## Lynne G

At least are you listening to nice music, Charade?  That’s awful you have been waiting so long on hold.

Yeah, with this week feeling so long, taking off tomorrow, as rainy, so might as well not move fast in the morning. I will, say sleep in, but that will not happen. My head has an alarm that says wake up, usually just before the real alarm goes off.

Dix, ah, rainy weather you will have. And yes, hope you do not loose electricity. Looks like the path of the storm goes right up through FLA. Stay safe, but party some, as birthdays are to be celebrated.

Good Morning Elsa.  Almost as warm as us.  88 says my phone.  And breathing warnings, as oh so muggy out.  We do bbq chicken when grilling.  Stick cut up chicken in plastic bag filled with bbq sauce.  Place in frig, get out when grill is ready.  That always gets eaten first, before all the hot dogs and burgers are eaten. Yum, I like corn on cob grilled.  We do peppers and  onions in a foil pack, on the grill too.  Hmm, that does sound good for dinner.  Yeah, dinner decisions are usually last minute ones.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> At least are you listening to nice music, Charade? That’s awful you have been waiting so long on hold.


No, just the same little annoying tune over and over again with the occasional “Thank you for your patience. Please remain on the line and the next available representative will be with you shortly.”  I should hang up, but I’ve invested so much time in this already.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Charade67 said:


> No, just the same little annoying tune over and over again with the occasional “Thank you for your patience. Please remain on the line and the next available representative will be with you shortly.” I should hang up, but I’ve invested so much time in this already.



Ugh that is the worst. Too bad you can't at least have a cocktail while waiting.


----------



## Charade67

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Ugh that is the worst. Too bad you can't at least have a cocktail while waiting.


I have a bottle of Coke nearby. I don’t drink alcoholic beverages, but I could really go for a chocolate milkshake from the ice cream place that is just a few yards from my office.


----------



## Lynne G

Certainly, you deserve a milkshake after you finally get that call through, Charade.


----------



## schumigirl

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Good morning fam! 79 and sunny here today. Grilling up something for dinner tonight, not sure what yet though. Maybe will do some Teriyaki chicken. Anything on the grill goes well with corn on the cob! Almost the weekend kids, hang in there and have a great day!
> 
> View attachment 514604
> 
> View attachment 514603



Teriyaki chicken is Kyle`s favourite dish......well, one of them......he has a few favourites!!!! He usually has his stir fried with lots of sauce and stir fry noodles......lush food!!!!  Enjoy!!!! 



Who would have thought there would be a garden furniture shortage!!! We decided we`d like to replace the set in the gazebo just for a change, so we thought we`d spend the afternoon going round a few places......

I  commented to Tom in one place that was usually filled to the brim and we always had lots of options and received an unwanted retort from an uptight worker I never even noticed behind us.......reminded me there had been a lockdown "donchaknow".........yes, she was one of those........

Went into super....super polite mode and explained I did indeed understand there had been a lockdown and then spoke a little further about only hearing part of a conversation......she did apologise but we rather unusually left some feedback.......she was plain rude.

Did find some sweet chilli balsamic vinegar I can only usually find when we go up to Scotland, so we stocked up on a few bottles......then popped into the bakery and bought some crusty bread......will cut that up and we`ll have a little sharing dip.......

Feels very close outside........it`s warm and feels like rain, but maybe the sun is staying hidden till tomorrow where it will burst through........

bread, balsamic vinegar and some prosecco for us right now.........little pre dinner treat.......


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 514616
> 
> Certainly, you deserve a milkshake after you finally get that call through, Charade.


That’s a perfect meme for today.


----------



## macraven

Was the “good night picture” from Robo yesterday a cat and casket?

I liked the striking purple and black colors in it.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good evening all.  Turned into a beautiful day here.  All tasks done and meal eaten and tidied away so feet up now and just breakfast and load the car in the morning and off to the beach - hooray!

@Charade67 I rarely drink alcohol now - just triggers my inflammation - but a chocolate milkshake yum!  Can get away with a mudslide cocktail when we’re away.

@schumigirl when my son and daughter in law had their garden work completed (new build house backing on to the canal it’s a lovely spot) Faye had sourced beautiful new garden furniture online - when she posted on Facebook she was inundated with others wanting to know how she’d found any as so many were looking with no success.  We had similar with a new trampoline - eventually was lucky to be told what date they would be on line.

Lovely to have my hair done today - he’s done it like I’m going “out out” which made us smile! Usually have it done every Friday - was something my Mum did and I’ve always done it too - my indulgence.


----------



## macraven

Real foods, nice you were able to get your hair done
Glad he dolled you up and you feel great about it!

I gave up on any hair salons
Wearing a hat is solving my problem for now.

Looks like a slow day on the sans.
Hope all are doing fine!


----------



## cam757

Well we survived the face-melting heat wave.  Today and yesterday brought a little relief with low 90s. We did get a nice soaking the night before last. I am happy for the farmers, the corn is looking pretty sad around here.

Well my part of the state was put into time-out on Tuesday.  No alcohol sales after 10 p.m. and no gatherings of more than 50 people because our region's numbers have ticked up.  Oh well, I guess it could have been worse.

DH planned a trip for us to go river tubing on Saturday.  I am a bit surprised at his spontaneity but it will be fun to do something other than housework or yardwork. It is about 2.5 hours away and a 4 hour tubing trip.  A long day but it sounds fun.  We did a shorter tubing trip a few years ago and had a lot of fun so I am looking forward to this one. 

Leftover pizza from Pizza Hut (YUCK!) for lunch.  No idea what is for dinner. I really need to start planning meals better  



schumigirl said:


> You win the hottest temperature of the day cam!!!!!!



Around 4p.m. my weather station had a heat index of 118.  The actual temp got to 102.  A scorcher for sure.



mckennarose said:


> Today did not start well for us, actually it started last night. I don't think I posted before but we have ongoing issues with our neighbors, who are renters. Today started with a call to the police about them shining a laser into our security cameras several times during the night when we saw it on the footage today. sigh..... They are truly awful people and were blasting their music again yesterday and two people called the police on them. I know because the police told me today. We did not call as we were leaving the house with the dogs, but they must've assumed it was us and decided to mess with our cameras. There's no damage, and we have enough evidence for a civil case, plus the city is fining the landlord for violations, and the police have cited them with a $500 fine. Ugh! I'm just praying they move. The police are now patrolling on my street several times per day and night.


Uggh! How awful!  Hopefully they will move on soon. 



mckennarose said:


> Oh wow! Where are you again? I'm so bad with remember where everyone is from.



I am in SE Virginia, Western Tidewater/Hampton Roads area.



mckennarose said:


> Oh boy. Sorry to hear that. Stay safe!



Thanks! We are trying our best to stay clear of it.



Lynne G said:


> Hey Cam, enjoying that steamy hot temps too. Stay cool. Yeah, the temps are going to be as high tomorrow, but rain may make an appearance late in the day, small chance severe thunderstorms. Eh, garden variety kind, is fine with me. But forecast says no relief from the heat until Friday, when 89 is the predicted high. And to think, August is usually our dog days of summer. When egg frying temps become the every day, with a nice loud thunderstorm that will give rain on one side of the street and not the other. Loving this hot summer weather.



Oh, I can only imagine what August will be like.  I usually don't mind the heat but my poor ac has been working nonstop and is barely keeping up so I have to keep the house like a tomb. My DS said he is going to develop night vision from keeping all the shades closed and lights off. Lol!  



Charade67 said:


> am almost afraid of what he will announce tomorrow. On the one hand I think people need to take this more seriously, but on the other hand, I do not want to go back to where we were.



Yes, I guess it could have been worse.  None of it really impacts us because we are staying in for the most part and don't hang out in bars. I guess it is more or less to limit the younger people from spreading it. 




Elsaspiritanimal said:


> This guy is hilarious if you know anyone from the midwest you will understand completely.



He is funny!  His friend/brother-in-law (??) is pretty funny too.  I think his page is ohyoubetcha.com



schumigirl said:


> Some of you may remember when my friend passed away, a year later a rose appeared in a large tree at the bottom of our property where we sometimes went down to as the fruit trees are mostly there, she used to take most of our fruit along with the farmer next to us......as far as our gardener knew there was nothing planted there with roses.......
> 
> This single rose was around 25 feet in the air....



How beautiful.  A lovely hello from your friend. 



schumigirl said:


> Who would have thought there would be a garden furniture shortage!!! We decided we`d like to replace the set in the gazebo just for a change, so we thought we`d spend the afternoon going round a few places......



Same here! I have been looking for a patio umbrella for weeks but have had no luck.  I guess the supply chain never caught up and now the retailers are just putting what little they have of summer items on clearance and moving to the fall merchandise.


----------



## schumigirl

RealF glad your daughter found something she liked. 


mac.....yes, it`s been so quiet.....


cam.....yep....you win the heat competition!!! Wow.....that is HOT!!!!! That sounds a lovely weekend planned for you, I`d never heard of tubing......hope you enjoy it......it`ll be nice breaking the routine right now.....

Oh don`t worry about planning meals.....it all works out....we never plan, I like to surprise even myself........

Yes, supply seems to be the issue with a lot of things. It`s the same all over apparently. We have a patio set with dining table, chairs and a matching 6 seater L shaped sofa beside the house just out from the back doors, but this is for further down our garden in the gazebo, so we may just contact the little business that made them. They`re small and we may wait longer than we`d like but they make lovely items, so we won`t be disappointed, but we just thought we`d like something other than natural wood for a change....it`ll match the gazebo though I guess.......it`s nice to have choice though......




Charcuterie plate was lovely......no cooking involved....just plate up and dress the shrimp.....

Nice evening so sat out for half an hour or so......you can already see the change in light in the evening now, it`s not dark, or anywhere near till around 9.30ish, but you can see the difference. 

I think this is the first September we`ll have in the UK for a long time. Will be nice to see the Autumn come in. 

Might get up and wander along the beach in the morning before our "heatwave" hits......maybe.....we`ll see......

mac......bacon up in the morning.........


----------



## macraven

Where I live in GA, can only buy spirits in one town in the state
Did our monthly drive there for Mr Mac yesterday for his Tito’s
Package beer and wine is sold in Walmart and Publix in most cities in GA

It’s a different world here compared to Chicago where we used to live.

Cam glad you survived the heat!
It’s hot all over this year.
Hope you have ac!

Enjoy your tubing day!!


----------



## macraven

Schumi you don’t have to tell me twice ..
I’ll be there for bacon tomorrow 

set the table for 20 as will be bringing the Sans gang with me


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi you don’t have to tell me twice ..
> I’ll be there for bacon tomorrow
> 
> set the table for 20 as will be bringing the Sans gang with me



lol.....you know all the lovely ladies are always welcome!!! We have a lot of bacon in this house!!! British bacon is delicious and quite different to American bacon.....especially locally farm produced that`s not mass marketed.....

Kyle was laughing at me getting very excited over buying a new egg seperator today.......my last one broke in the dishwasher.....yes, you know me....... I didn`t read the label that said do not put in dishwasher....... it lasted two years as it happens!!!! So, as we have loads of eggs from farm next to us....scrambled egg whites for me with bacon tomorrow.......

I do like egg yolks......don`t eat them (very often) as they don`t agree with me...I miss poached eggs.......

Least I`m not allergic to wine......that would be a disaster!!!! 

She says sipping a glass of prosecco....... well, it is Thursday.........

Hope you`re nice and cool in the aircon.......


----------



## Realfoodfans

@schumigirl when I first was having problems with infections and inflammation of the bowel I had food testing as they thought I might be coeliac - grapes and wine were amongst the triggers - wasn’t surprised as I’d found I was getting ill after just one glass.  Glad I didn’t have the problem when I was working - so much of the job was the privilege attending conferences and product launches with wonderful locations and food and drink.  I miss being able to join in with a nice glass of wine!

@macraven during lockdown I’ve given up on hair, make up and bothering about what I wear - it’s going to be a slow return to that routine I think!

@cam757 we need some of your heat this way to the UK please - May and June were beautiful but July has been poor.  Now evenings are slowly shortening we will miss a trip to the sunshine this year


----------



## macraven

Real I thought you got your hair done today.


----------



## schumigirl

Almost bedtime.......but, it`s so warm.......will be airless tonight. 

Made some mojito ice cream tonight.....will try it out tomorrow......

Tomorrow, if the day is as warm as promised, it`ll be a garden day....sunshine, barbecue food and sitting in loungers all day in between making drinks.....soft drinks till mid afternoon.......  

Still watching The Blacklist.....enjoying it.


----------



## jump00

Hello everyone! Tough day at the dentist.  2 hours of work done (crowns had to be prepped).  Old fillings had to be removed.  It took 4 needles to numb my mouth ( that never is needed!!). Came home and slept and now my poor mouth is throbbing!!! My lovely husband just picked us up some Chinese food and Sushi that’s easy to chew!!! 
Hope to catch up here tomorrow!!!
Jump00
Brenda


----------



## schumigirl

jump00 said:


> Hello everyone! Tough day at the dentist.  2 hours of work done (crowns had to be prepped).  Old fillings had to be removed.  It took 4 needles to numb my mouth ( that never is needed!!). Came home and slept and now my poor mouth is throbbing!!! My lovely husband just picked us up some Chinese food and Sushi that’s easy to chew!!!
> Hope to catch up here tomorrow!!!
> Jump00
> Brenda



Oh Brenda......you have our sympathy!!! 

Most of us have had dental treatments that weren`t nice....hope a good sleep helped a little, but plenty of pain relief is the secret!!!! 

Enjoy your food though......sending hugs........


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

jump00 said:


> Hello everyone! Tough day at the dentist.  2 hours of work done (crowns had to be prepped).  Old fillings had to be removed.  It took 4 needles to numb my mouth ( that never is needed!!). Came home and slept and now my poor mouth is throbbing!!! My lovely husband just picked us up some Chinese food and Sushi that’s easy to chew!!!
> Hope to catch up here tomorrow!!!
> Jump00
> Brenda


Ouch major hugs indeed! Glad your hubby is taking care of you!


----------



## Lynne G

Ouch, Jump.  Hope you feel better soon.  Teeth issues, no fun.  At least you did not have to cook.

Hair looking great, always nice Real. Safe travels to the coast, have great weather, and lots of family fun.

Grill time.  And all my family knows how to cook.  I’m not that hungry, but they are.  I guess I have cook stamped on my head.


----------



## macraven

Dear Cook (Lynne),

Please come to my house as I’m tired of cooking and you were highly recommended as you won’t feed me cereal for dinner.


----------



## Realfoodfans

macraven said:


> Real I thought you got your hair done today.


Yes I did - he came to the house after he finished at the salon - he’s been my hairdresser for 22 years and a friend now too.  I haven’t been into the salon yet though pre lockdown went every Friday.

I’m off to bed now so good night everyone.


----------



## macraven

Jump 
You are brave
All that dental work done in one day had to be rough for you.
Hope no more pain tonight


----------



## jump00

schumigirl said:


> Oh Brenda......you have our sympathy!!!
> 
> Most of us have had dental treatments that weren`t nice....hope a good sleep helped a little, but plenty of pain relief is the secret!!!!
> 
> Enjoy your food though......sending hugs........


Thank you Carole!!!!
I remember your issues with a loose crown and having to have it fixed in Celebration Fl. You seemed to have been a “real trooper” - me on the other hand............ not so much
Brenda


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Dear Cook (Lynne),
> 
> Please come to my house as I’m tired of cooking and you were highly recommended as you won’t feed me cereal for dinner.



Any time, Mac.  I actually don’t mind cooking.  

Fired up the grill, put bbq chicken on it, some taters and corn, and meal served. DH was the clean up any left over food guy.  Cam, gave me the idea.  Yep, all on foil, so easy clean up. Now that’s an easy meal, and good on such a sticky feeling evening.


----------



## Charade67

I got home from work, sat down in my recliner, opened up my iPad to start a post, and woke up an hour and a half later.  After almost 2 hours on hold at work today I finally gave up and decided to go to lunch. I was stopped in traffic when I saw a huge dog head come out the window of a car in front of me. I think it was a Great Dane. The dog was taking up the entire back seat of a Honda Civic. I tried to call the insurance company back after lunch, but got "Due to technical difficulties your call cannot be completed at this time." I guess I will try again Monday.



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Maybe will do some Teriyaki chicken. Anything on the grill goes well with corn on the cob!


We had corn on the grill last night. It's really the only way I like to eat corn. 



schumigirl said:


> Who would have thought there would be a garden furniture shortage!!!


That surprises me. I guess the sales person wasn't interested in making a sale that day. No need to be so rude. 



macraven said:


> Was the “good night picture” from Robo yesterday a cat and casket?


I saw the cat but not a casket. 



cam757 said:


> Well my part of the state was put into time-out on Tuesday. No alcohol sales after 10 p.m. and no gatherings of more than 50 people because our region's numbers have ticked up. Oh well, I guess it could have been worse.


I know it's selfish, but I'm just glad the governor didn't shut all of us down. I was afraid he would scale us back to phase 2 or 1.



cam757 said:


> DH planned a trip for us to go river tubing on Saturday.


That sounds like something B would love to do. Hope you have a great time. 



jump00 said:


> Hello everyone! Tough day at the dentist. 2 hours of work done (crowns had to be prepped). Old fillings had to be removed. It took 4 needles to numb my mouth ( that never is needed!!). Came home and slept and now my poor mouth is throbbing!!! My lovely husband just picked us up some Chinese food and Sushi that’s easy to chew!!!


Sorry to hear about that. Hope you have some good pain medication. Enjoy the Chinese food. 

I got an email from Busch Gardens today. They will be opening next week for the Coasters and Craft Beer event.  They are taking reservations for 4 hour time slots.  DH really wants to go, so we now have reservations for August 14 from 5-9. I also got us a great rate on a hotel room.  I'm not too happy about having to wear a mask in the park, but hopefully it will be cooler in the evening hours. I think we will buy a pack of disposable masks to take with us.


----------



## jump00

macraven said:


> Jump
> You are brave
> All that dental work done in one day had to be rough for you.
> Hope no more pain tonight


Thanks for the kind words Mac
Have a good night!!!
Brenda


----------



## jump00

Charade67 said:


> I got home from work, sat down in my recliner, opened up my iPad to start a post, and woke up an hour and a half later.  After almost 2 hours on hold at work today I finally gave up and decided to go to lunch. I was stopped in traffic when I saw a huge dog head come out the window of a car in front of me. I think it was a Great Dane. The dog was taking up the entire back seat of a Honda Civic. I tried to call the insurance company back after lunch, but got "Due to technical difficulties your call cannot be completed at this time." I guess I will try again Monday.
> 
> We had corn on the grill last night. It's really the only way I like to eat corn.
> 
> That surprises me. I guess the sales person wasn't interested in making a sale that day. No need to be so rude.
> 
> I saw the cat but not a casket.
> 
> I know it's selfish, but I'm just glad the governor didn't shut all of us down. I was afraid he would scale us back to phase 2 or 1.
> 
> That sounds like something B would love to do. Hope you have a great time.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about that. Hope you have some good pain medication. Enjoy the Chinese food.
> 
> I got an email from Busch Gardens today. They will be opening next week for the Coasters and Craft Beer event.  They are taking reservations for 4 hour time slots.  DH really wants to go, so we now have reservations for August 14 from 5-9. I also got us a great rate on a hotel room.  I'm not too happy about having to wear a mask in the park, but hopefully it will be cooler in the evening hours. I think we will buy a pack of disposable masks to take with us.


Thanks Charade67
Good luck with the insurance company!!


----------



## Charade67

Just popping in to leave the light on. I have a special light planned for tomorrow night.


----------



## macraven

Hahahaha
It’s a cool light!


----------



## schumigirl

jump00 said:


> Thank you Carole!!!!
> I remember your issues with a loose crown and having to have it fixed in Celebration Fl. You seemed to have been a “real trooper” - me on the other hand............ not so much
> Brenda




lol.....I was redoing the pictures on those two trip reports this last week or so and did read about that darn crown both years!!!! 

Hope it`s much better today....it`s a horrible feeling when they come out! 






Charade67 said:


> I got home from work, sat down in my recliner, opened up my iPad to start a post, and woke up an hour and a half later.  After almost 2 hours on hold at work today I finally gave up and decided to go to lunch. I was stopped in traffic when I saw a huge dog head come out the window of a car in front of me. I think it was a Great Dane. The dog was taking up the entire back seat of a Honda Civic. I tried to call the insurance company back after lunch, but got "Due to technical difficulties your call cannot be completed at this time." I guess I will try again Monday.
> 
> We had corn on the grill last night. It's really the only way I like to eat corn.
> 
> That surprises me. I guess the sales person wasn't interested in making a sale that day. No need to be so rude.
> 
> I saw the cat but not a casket.
> 
> I know it's selfish, but I'm just glad the governor didn't shut all of us down. I was afraid he would scale us back to phase 2 or 1.
> 
> That sounds like something B would love to do. Hope you have a great time.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about that. Hope you have some good pain medication. Enjoy the Chinese food.
> 
> I got an email from Busch Gardens today. They will be opening next week for the Coasters and Craft Beer event.  They are taking reservations for 4 hour time slots.  DH really wants to go, so we now have reservations for August 14 from 5-9. I also got us a great rate on a hotel room.  I'm not too happy about having to wear a mask in the park, but hopefully it will be cooler in the evening hours. I think we will buy a pack of disposable masks to take with us.




I don`t think there was anything for her to sell!!! 

Congrats on the trip next month!!! I think you need a break by the sounds of it.....

We`ve been using the disposable masks, and while we don`t have the excessive heat America has, we`ve found them fine to use. 




Finally.......we have the most beautiful day.....we have 70F and it`s only just after 8am........this is going to be our nicest day for a while....so will make the most of it., definite garden time today.......

Food prepared for the day......just need Tom to grill the mixed kebabs for lunch and a nice little assortment for dinner including some bacon wrapped shrimp for later too. Potato salad, coleslaw, spicy cous cous all in fridge ready to just bring out......will throw a salad together fresh. Bought some lovely olives and cream cheese stuffed cherry peppers yesterday.....should be a nice food day!!!! Mojito ice cream to follow..........just hope it`s nice.........yes, it seems our day has been planned around food today!!!





































Have a wonderful Friday   ​


----------



## jump00

schumigirl said:


> lol.....I was redoing the pictures on those two trip reports this last week or so and did read about that darn crown both years!!!!
> 
> Hope it`s much better today....it`s a horrible feeling when they come out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don`t think there was anything for her to sell!!!
> 
> Congrats on the trip next month!!! I think you need a break by the sounds of it.....
> 
> We`ve been using the disposable masks, and while we don`t have the excessive heat America has, we`ve found them fine to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally.......we have the most beautiful day.....we have 70F and it`s only just after 8am........this is going to be our nicest day for a while....so will make the most of it., definite garden time today.......
> 
> Food prepared for the day......just need Tom to grill the mixed kebabs for lunch and a nice little assortment for dinner including some bacon wrapped shrimp for later too. Potato salad, coleslaw, spicy cous cous all in fridge ready to just bring out......will throw a salad together fresh. Bought some lovely olives and cream cheese stuffed cherry peppers yesterday.....should be a nice food day!!!! Mojito ice cream to follow..........just hope it`s nice.........yes, it seems our day has been planned around food today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 514839
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 514840
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 514841
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday   ​


Thanks for redoing the pictures - I am going back to take a look!!! I can’t believe you had teeth issues twice!!! So brave!!!
Sounds like you ARE Having a delicious food day. Yum 
Brenda


----------



## Lynne G

Thunderstorms warning, expires in 1 hour.  Why thank you phone, for letting me know that as it flashes across the screen.  Yeah, it’s overcast, but still bright out.  Birds are still having their morning discussions, so I guess the rain is not coming yet.  Eh, periods of sun and clouds, with that oooh you loose, chances of rain, though spotty, so all not being rain losers.  And 89 the high, so warm enough out.  73 out, and my weather app says 30 or 40 percent chances of rain, every hour from 9 am to 2 pm.  Think that is decent odds, I may not be a rain loser.  

Wash done, just put the last load in the dryer, so time for a shower for me. Nice that I can get done stuff I usually do on Saturday and Sunday. I am sure, with the kids, there will still be some wash done this weekend. But after 4 loads of wash, anything that did not get in the baskets I put out last night, they can wash it themselves.

And so, even with my day off, tea has been enjoyed since about 5:30 this morning.  Seems DH decided to get up around 4:30, I had to get up too.  Noisy guy, when he gets up, so I just can’t sleep with all that noise, including, what did he drop?  This morning. As waking up, promptly turned off the alarm.  No need for it for the next two days.  Yay!  The weekend is almost here.  Or hey, a bit longer weekend has already started.  Woot!

With that, glad to hear Schumi is having some nicer weather, and nice of you to go back and replace your old trip reports’ pictures. Fun to go back and see all the places you went to and ate at.

Ah, so nice to have a day to do whatever I want. Well, not really, but glad to knock off some of the list of things I have to do on the weekend days, today.

Fabulous Friday to all the homies.  Stay safe, and be happy.  Not only is it the weekend coming, so is August.  And this historic year marches on.


----------



## mckennarose

Morning all,
Much cooler today and overcast, so will only be in the 80's today.  My poor garden was wilting badly yesterday but perked up from some late watering.  I need to get outside and pick some tomatoes, zucchini, peppers and cukes.  I found a canning recipe for a hot cherry pepper hoagie spread that I'm going to try soon, just waiting on more peppers to ripen.

Went to Sam's yesterday and there was only one kind of tp in the whole aisle.  Please don't tell me we're doing this again?!  And only one type of paper towel.  Sigh....  I did buy some ground beef, beef stew meat, and London Broil because the price finally came down again.  And some Steelhead Trout, which is one of my favorites.  I'll make some today for my father.  He loves fish, but my mom is allergic so they never make it.  I try to make it for him every so often.

We stopped on the way home for Burrata, which I cut up with some fresh tomatoes and basil from the garden.... yum!  I'll do some London Broil on the grill tonight with salad and not sure what else yet.  

The neighbors have been very quiet, although the teenage boys are giving us dirty looks when we're outside if they see us.  Too bad, don't shine a laser on my security cameras if you don't want the police to get called.  So far no damage to the camera they were shooting the laser at.  



Monykalyn said:


> What is up with the spider population this year???


They're awful.  Every morning I have more webs on the steps to the deck.  A month ago it was the gnats, now the spiders.  Could be another sign of the Apocalypse, just based on how this year has been going.   


Monykalyn said:


> However...if you really want to get rid of the neighbors...round em all up and let them loose near their doors one night


That's a great idea!  Do you want to come help me?  I actually hate spiders!  LOL!  I'm not afraid of any insect, including bees and wasps, but spiders creep me out.  And centipedes!  We get those too.


Monykalyn said:


> Someone mention the "chicken club?"


Always love to see your chickens!  I wish we were zoned for them, because I would have them.


Robo56 said:


> Posion Ivy on arm is the worst. Leave it to me to figure out how to get it on left forearm and ankles.


Aw, I'm sorry to hear that it's still bothering you.  One time I got it under my watch band, and it made a complete poison ivy bracelet around my left wrist because of how it spread.  I threw the watch band away after that.  I also seem to touch one part of my face and spread it before I know I have it.  Ugh!  That's why I now wash with the Tecnu every time I come in from weeding the flower beds or by the bushes.  



Robo56 said:


> Will look it up to see if any stores local sell it.


I hope you can find it.  If I get it really bad, I have a steroid cream from the doctor that works well too.  I think it's halobetasol.


Robo56 said:


> The Mandrake is awesome.


Thank you!


Disxuni said:


> Glad that this thing that is heading towards us sounds it'll be a weak storm. *Crosses fingers that the power doesn't go out*


Is this Hurricane Isaias that you're talking about?  


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Anything on the grill goes well with corn on the cob!


Absolutely!


Lynne G said:


> Yum, I like corn on cob grilled.


That's my favorite way to cook it in the summer too.


Lynne G said:


> We do peppers and onions in a foil pack, on the grill too


We do too, and sometimes potatoes in the pack.  Such a handy way to cook without heating the house with the oven and stove.


cam757 said:


> Well my part of the state was put into time-out on Tuesday. No alcohol sales after 10 p.m. and no gatherings of more than 50 people because our region's numbers have ticked up. Oh well, I guess it could have been worse.


Oh boy.  Our cases are rising again here.  Both in the county and my city.  


schumigirl said:


> British bacon is delicious and quite different to American bacon.....especially locally farm produced that`s not mass marketed.....


We don't have British bacon, but we do get our bacon from the local butcher and there's a definite difference between that and mass produced bacon.  


schumigirl said:


> I do like egg yolks......don`t eat them (very often) as they don`t agree with me...I miss poached eggs.......


My hubby has issues with eggs sometimes too.  I would cry, as Hollandaise is one of my favorite sauces.  That is one thing I taught my kids how to make very early.... a good Hollandaise.  


schumigirl said:


> Made some mojito ice cream tonight.....will try it out tomorrow......


Sounds yum!  I may have mentioned once or ten times... Mojitos are my favorite cocktail!  So I may be stopping by later.....


jump00 said:


> Tough day at the dentist. 2 hours of work done (crowns had to be prepped). Old fillings had to be removed. It took 4 needles to numb my mouth ( that never is needed!!).


Oh no!  I hope you're feeling better today.  


Charade67 said:


> We had corn on the grill last night. It's really the only way I like to eat corn.


Another grilled corn fan!  Now I'm going to have to go to the farm to pick some up later.  All this talk of grilled corn has me hungry for it.


Charade67 said:


> They will be opening next week for the Coasters and Craft Beer event.


Interesting.  They cancelled so many things up here.  The time limit sounds like a good start to keep people safe.

Have a great day!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Time of year we get local produce, from farms large and small.  Yep, McK, local corn has been good this year.  Yeah, I was in Sam’s yesterday, as needed new kitchen garbage can bags.  With all home all day, more trash.  And of course, came out with more than that.  I tend to get my chicken from there or other big box stores. I think besides meat I get from Whole Foods, I think the best beef I get is from Costco.  Yeah, I get mildly shocked at the price of beef.  I like bacon regardless of where bought, as long as it tastes good.  Yum.  

Ah, no bacon cooked here, but both older one and I got into the cherry danish pack.  Yum.


----------



## schumigirl

jump00 said:


> Thanks for redoing the pictures - I am going back to take a look!!! I can’t believe you had teeth issues twice!!! So brave!!!
> Sounds like you ARE Having a delicious food day. Yum
> Brenda





They look a lot better without Photobucket stamped across them!!!

That crown was a pest. I was glad to be rid of it and eventually couple of years ago got a bridge fitted.....I‘m still registered with that dentist in Celebration, he was really good, really nice and didn’t rip off tourists which was nice. We had heard so many horror stories of folks being charged a fortune for very little in return.

Yep......enjoying this a lot today!




Lynne G said:


> Thunderstorms warning, expires in 1 hour.  Why thank you phone, for letting me know that as it flashes across the screen.  Yeah, it’s overcast, but still bright out.  Birds are still having their morning discussions, so I guess the rain is not coming yet.  Eh, periods of sun and clouds, with that oooh you loose, chances of rain, though spotty, so all not being rain losers.  And 89 the high, so warm enough out.  73 out, and my weather app says 30 or 40 percent chances of rain, every hour from 9 am to 2 pm.  Think that is decent odds, I may not be a rain loser.
> 
> Wash done, just put the last load in the dryer, so time for a shower for me. Nice that I can get done stuff I usually do on Saturday and Sunday. I am sure, with the kids, there will still be some wash done this weekend. But after 4 loads of wash, anything that did not get in the baskets I put out last night, they can wash it themselves.
> 
> And so, even with my day off, tea has been enjoyed since about 5:30 this morning.  Seems DH decided to get up around 4:30, I had to get up too.  Noisy guy, when he gets up, so I just can’t sleep with all that noise, including, what did he drop?  This morning. As waking up, promptly turned off the alarm.  No need for it for the next two days.  Yay!  The weekend is almost here.  Or hey, a bit longer weekend has already started.  Woot!
> 
> With that, glad to hear Schumi is having some nicer weather, and nice of you to go back and replace your old trip reports’ pictures. Fun to go back and see all the places you went to and ate at.
> 
> Ah, so nice to have a day to do whatever I want. Well, not really, but glad to knock off some of the list of things I have to do on the weekend days, today.
> 
> Fabulous Friday to all the homies.  Stay safe, and be happy.  Not only is it the weekend coming, so is August.  And this historic year marches on.




Can’t quite believe it’s the last day of July already! Yes, going back through the trip reports is a lot of fun! I said to mac, seeing all those old names that don‘t post anymore is strange......always wonder what happenEd to some of them. But, so many lovely memories.....

Enjoy that day off Lynne.......even with things to do, it’s nice to have no schedule.......






mckennarose said:


> Morning all,
> Much cooler today and overcast, so will only be in the 80's today.  My poor garden was wilting badly yesterday but perked up from some late watering.  I need to get outside and pick some tomatoes, zucchini, peppers and cukes.  I found a canning recipe for a hot cherry pepper hoagie spread that I'm going to try soon, just waiting on more peppers to ripen.
> 
> Went to Sam's yesterday and there was only one kind of tp in the whole aisle.  Please don't tell me we're doing this again?!  And only one type of paper towel.  Sigh....  I did buy some ground beef, beef stew meat, and London Broil because the price finally came down again.  And some Steelhead Trout, which is one of my favorites.  I'll make some today for my father.  He loves fish, but my mom is allergic so they never make it.  I try to make it for him every so often.
> 
> We stopped on the way home for Burrata, which I cut up with some fresh tomatoes and basil from the garden.... yum!  I'll do some London Broil on the grill tonight with salad and not sure what else yet.
> 
> The neighbors have been very quiet, although the teenage boys are giving us dirty looks when we're outside if they see us.  Too bad, don't shine a laser on my security cameras if you don't want the police to get called.  So far no damage to the camera they were shooting the laser at.
> 
> 
> They're awful.  Every morning I have more webs on the steps to the deck.  A month ago it was the gnats, now the spiders.  Could be another sign of the Apocalypse, just based on how this year has been going.
> 
> That's a great idea!  Do you want to come help me?  I actually hate spiders!  LOL!  I'm not afraid of any insect, including bees and wasps, but spiders creep me out.  And centipedes!  We get those too.
> 
> Always love to see your chickens!  I wish we were zoned for them, because I would have them.
> 
> Aw, I'm sorry to hear that it's still bothering you.  One time I got it under my watch band, and it made a complete poison ivy bracelet around my left wrist because of how it spread.  I threw the watch band away after that.  I also seem to touch one part of my face and spread it before I know I have it.  Ugh!  That's why I now wash with the Tecnu every time I come in from weeding the flower beds or by the bushes.
> 
> 
> I hope you can find it.  If I get it really bad, I have a steroid cream from the doctor that works well too.  I think it's halobetasol.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Is this Hurricane Isaias that you're talking about?
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> That's my favorite way to cook it in the summer too.
> 
> We do too, and sometimes potatoes in the pack.  Such a handy way to cook without heating the house with the oven and stove.
> 
> Oh boy.  Our cases are rising again here.  Both in the county and my city.
> 
> We don't have British bacon, but we do get our bacon from the local butcher and there's a definite difference between that and mass produced bacon.
> 
> My hubby has issues with eggs sometimes too.  I would cry, as Hollandaise is one of my favorite sauces.  That is one thing I taught my kids how to make very early.... a good Hollandaise.
> 
> Sounds yum!  I may have mentioned once or ten times... Mojitos are my favorite cocktail!  So I may be stopping by later.....
> 
> Oh no!  I hope you're feeling better today.
> 
> Another grilled corn fan!  Now I'm going to have to go to the farm to pick some up later.  All this talk of grilled corn has me hungry for it.
> 
> Interesting.  They cancelled so many things up here.  The time limit sounds like a good start to keep people safe.
> 
> Have a great day!




Not again with the essentials in stores! Surely not.......did people not learn from the first time.......

Yes, bacon from a butcher is so much nicer.......but stuff you buy in grocery stores is not so nice......I don’t care what we pay for it, it’s worth it.

Glad neighbours are being quieter.....I‘m sure their glaring doesn’t bother you one bit......let them carry on.......

Tried a little of the ice cream after lunch......it’s alright.......Tom loves it though!

I’m a little weird with eggs......I can have them in cake, baking and sauces, I’m fine with them that way.....but can’t eat a hard boiled egg for love nor money. A very occasional poached egg is my limit.......it’s all in the way the body processes food according to my consultant........

Have a good one!







So we have around an official temp of 92F today.......but according to our little temp gadget, the garden where we are is 100F.........it’s finally hot!!! 

But.......just for one day........back to mid 70’s tomorrow.......

Haven't left the garden except to go for food or water so far.......it’s so beautiful......there is a lovely breeze around too, so I’m guessing it would be warmer without that. It is nice though!

A friend was supposed to be coming round to sit with us this afternoon, but she decided it’s too hot........she likes the cold weather, so she’s staying home inside........

No plans to do much else today except enjoy the heat and the sunshine......and enjoy another non alcoholic strawberry daiquiri I made up earlier......we have to drink them quickly as they‘re just melting!

Hope everyone else is having a lovely day too......


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yay!  Time of year we get local produce, from farms large and small.  Yep, McK, local corn has been good this year.  Yeah, I was in Sam’s yesterday, as needed new kitchen garbage can bags.  With all home all day, more trash.  And of course, came out with more than that.  I tend to get my chicken from there or other big box stores. I think besides meat I get from Whole Foods, I think the best beef I get is from Costco.  Yeah, I get mildly shocked at the price of beef.  I like bacon regardless of where bought, as long as it tastes good.  Yum.
> 
> Ah, no bacon cooked here, but both older one and I got into the cherry danish pack.  Yum.



Problem with a lot of grocery store bacon here Lynne is the amount of rubbish pumped into it and when it cooks so much water comes out and a whole load of white gunk.......not pretty and not appetising.

I gather your bacon over there is different. We call your bacon streaky bacon and use it to top turkeys or chickens when cooking......and delicious!!!

We have a place called Makro here, it’s very similar to Costco, you have to have a business card to go in and the meat they have there is excellent. Some folks turn their nose up, but occasionally we buy some from there and it’s always nice. Just not their turkeys though......for some reason they are dreadful.

I agree, places like that you never just leave with one thing!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Schumi, our store bacon is streaky.  I do get what is more like farmer bacon from Whole Foods, and is more expensive. We eat both.  Enjoy your ice cream and the rest of your day.  So warm a day for you.


----------



## macraven

I eat any type of bacon 
I just like bacon !


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, Schumi, our store bacon is streaky.  I do get what is more like farmer bacon from Whole Foods, and is more expensive. We eat both.  Enjoy your ice cream and the rest of your day.  So warm a day for you.



What is the other type of bacon you can buy? Is it more like what we have in the U.K.?

We have various types......but this is a regular back bacon slice......can vary in shape slightly.......






lol mac.......me too!!!

I do love American bacon with maple syrup and pancakes when we’re over there.......now I’m dreaming of that!!


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, it’s been a busy week here.  Stopping by to say hey & to have a great weekend all



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Well if we ever get a chance to do a meet up you will definitely be able to tell I'm from Wisconsin! I've been told I have a very thick accent, don't cha know.  I personally can't hear it and think I sound like a choir of angels when I talk.
> 
> This guy is hilarious if you know anyone from the midwest you will understand completely.


So funny!!!

Here, anyone who works in a professional capacity has a ‘work’ voice.  One where we manage to sound generically appropriate but the RL one is our default

This is my life 





. 





Charade67 said:


> More bad news for the day. I just learned that the Celtic Thunder concert has been moved from December 2020 to December 2021. B is going to be very upset.


Yep, it’s those little things and tend to strike deep.  We have yet to hear boo re postponed Rolling Stones concert.  Annoys me to think of the interest they are making on all That money


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, kids are to go to a concert this August, and was changed to an earlier date next August. I just asked for a refund, Charade. New date was so close as to when little one returns to college, and we really don’t know if even want to be in a huge amount of people next summer.


I thot phillie cancelled all concerts & entertainment events to public?

Nothing here to speak of, some talk about drive in type but haven’t seen any advertised



macraven said:


> It is a derogatory word aimed at poor rural white people in the South
> Mainly at Georgians


It’s become adopted & utilized very mainstream with in urban areas.. Not quite on par with the n-word, but it is nonetheless a sharp racial insult that resonates even if some white northerners don't get it.



mckennarose said:


> And there's even a ride at Hershey Park called the Coal Cracker. So no harm intended or offense to anyone who has a different definition.


Oh yeah, we shaken our heads on that one as to why that hasn’t been changed but figure since in the middle of state/mostly rural it has passed under the radar.


mckennarose said:


> More about Pennsylvanians and coal region people in particular


Not directing this at you, just stating my reality here which differs from yours in many significant ways. One size does not fit all 

WesternPA is such a large state, it’s basically three distinct areas with the east & west somewhat different in tone but the middle of the state is sharply different as to social norms.

Bituminous coal is primarily mined in western PA back, going back into the 1800’s.   Dirty & dangerous job, those who lived here wouldn’t deign to perform.  Country needed large numbers of immigrants to fuel the country, including both sides of my family.  They struggled & worked in inhumane conditions, forming unions we can all thank for safer work environments & a 40 hour week.

You knew you ‘made it’ when you stepped up the ladder into the steel mills and aeronautic industry  .  My Dad worked in the latter, had to go into the mines during the recession in the 70’s & work as a (back-breaking) roof bolter to support our family.

I had to pick him up in the ER once after a cave in, he was totally covered in grey ash. Had no idea the sacrifices he made for us.  I grew up that day, there is no shame in hard work.   He died within 10 years at the age of 61 of black lung

I am a very proud coal miner’s daughter.  So, yes, that term, even as a one-off, is quite offensive to me.



schumigirl said:


> What is the other type of bacon you can buy? Is it more like what we have in the U.K.?
> 
> We have various types......but this is a regular back bacon slice......can vary in shape slightly.......
> 
> 
> View attachment 514899
> 
> 
> 
> lol mac.......me too!!!
> 
> I do love American bacon with maple syrup and pancakes when we’re over there.......now I’m dreaming of that!!


Food porn . I dig thru the packages to look for those beauties


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, the Whole Foods bacon looks like that, Schumi.  I too, like Keisha go through the packs, to get the package I want, or direct to pick the pieces I want from the case.  Yeah, all talk of food.  Yum.

No Keisha, their concert was to be in the Linc, where basketball and hockey play. Was to be on little one’s birthday, this year, but was finally rescheduled until 20 August 2021. We took the refund, and shredded the tickets. Sad, but the kids are not shedding any tears. Yeah, with those Marlins giving all the virus positive results, ballpark is closed until further notice. Though that was after they told the news outlets, that they fully planned to have a double header tomorrow. Money is a serious driver of decisions. Why the baseball head sees nothing wrong with playing ball. Sigh.
And talking of money, the ballpark is now offering for you to look at screens of a concert from your car in their parking lot.  Pay more, and you can park closer.  Only time you can leave your car, is to use the port a potties.  Yeah, we bought none of those money grab tickets either, no matter how many emails I got about it, or heard in the news.  Money making. Yeah.  Oh and saw, for now, no PIAA school and private games can have family and friends watch.  That was after over 2,000 of our residents asked to do so.  Yeah, sometimes I wonder if our residents know better.  Sigh.  But whatever, we have had little league play in the fields across the street.  And we saw spectators.  Sigh.  Some just never learn.  Though I am going to USO, so I guess I don’t learn either.


----------



## macraven

I have not been to a concert since I moved south.

don't miss the crowds


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Oh and saw, for now, no PIAA school and private games can have family and friends watch.


200 people Max   Other protocols in place. Football helmet Shields, ball sanitizing each series, sideline zone extended 20 yards to spread out players. Face masks & gloves for GD as water girl 


DS already has non mandatory conditioning with safety protocols in place for his team. I’m shocked at large turn out  live streaming games at least here 

she’s going back to school full time. There are other options available but no hybrid right now 


Lynne G said:


> But whatever, we have had little league play in the fields across the street. And we saw spectators. Sigh. Some just never learn. Though I am going to USO, so I guess I don’t learn either.


Yes, we are in same tribe. Will be settled in again tonight outdoors 6 feet away from non family 

We do a modified bubble social distancing thing. If We wouldn’t, GD would have nobody to wAtch her as daycare Is only available to truly essential workers (direct health care & police & firemen here). 

basically, many paps & grandmas are finding themselves in between a rock & a hard place & are literally holding our breath


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> I think besides meat I get from Whole Foods, I think the best beef I get is from Costco.


I wish we had Costoc or Whole Foods.  But we don't.  Or a Trader Joe's.  Sigh....


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I get mildly shocked at the price of beef


I haven't been buying it, but the prices were good yesterday so I stocked up a little.


schumigirl said:


> We have a place called Makro here, it’s very similar to Costco, you have to have a business card to go in


That's how Sam's is too.  


macraven said:


> I eat any type of bacon
> I just like bacon !


Oh yes!  Except for Turkey bacon... I can't get into that.


keishashadow said:


> Bituminous coal is primarily mined in western PA back, going back into the 1800’s. Dirty & dangerous job, those who lived here wouldn’t deign to perform. Country needed large numbers of immigrants to fuel the country, including both sides of my family. They struggled & worked in inhumane conditions, forming unions we can all thank for safer work environments & a 40 hour week.


It was the same here, and most of my great grandfather's and grandfather's generation worked the anthracite mines.  My great grandfather died in a cave-in here.  We have copies of the newspaper clippings from back then.  Another man who died with him left 4 orphaned children, as his wife passed away previously.  My great grandfather left his wife and 8 children when he died.  Most of the boys were breaker boys to start.

I live in a coal town, surrounded by other coal towns and the underground mines are everywhere, though mostly sealed now.  We also have the heritage of our area being the site of many mining industry injustices including a massacre on immigrants workers for protesting, mining subsidence accidents where entire patchtown houses were swallowed up by collapsing mines, and the Molly Maguire's legacy.

We have a very deep and personal history with the mining industry here.  And a lot of tragic stories of how the coal barons would purposely keep the immigrants mixed so they couldn't communicate with each other and fight the working conditions.  Our area is a mix of Italian, Irish, Polish and German immigrants primarily, and they had to take the work they could get.  We grew up learning and living in our coal mining heritage and everyone knows family who worked the mines.  Some still do, although it's now strip mining rather than underground.  

Two of the main issues we still have here are the mine subsidences and contaminated water from the drainage tunnels that still are open and functioning.  The coal barons drained their tunnels into existing creeks in the area, contaminating the creeks and they went so far as to buy the "rights" of the waterways so the farmers who depended on the creeks for drinking water and irrigation for their crops, couldn't sue them.  It was a messed up system for sure, and one that we personally still pay for.  One of the drainage tunnels still flows under part of a mountain here, and we are waiting for the day when it collapses because it is not maintained and it will blow a big hole in the area where houses are.  It's frustrating to say the least.  

Occasionally a mine will open and people will explore them before they seal them up again.  The mine my great grandfather died in opened from a storm a few years ago and there is video footage of what the inside looked like.  Just watching the videos gave me a great appreciation for what my family experienced by those working conditions, with no light, no way out and far below the surface.

I mentioned the Centralia mine fire a few posts back.  It is still burning.  I watched an entire town disappear during the 70's and 80's from that fire.  And it's still burning.  I haven't been back there in years, but I know people try to explore that area.  People never got paid adequately from the government for their houses and most had to start over in Mt. Carmel and other nearby areas.  The mining industry continues to have an effect on us in the present.

We have a lot of personal interest in the mining history of our area, and we do explore different locations (not go in) to see the places where our family worked so hard.  I have old mining maps where we can see where the tunnels are.  You and I have talked about our blue collar roots before.  I know the work was considered of low status, but I'm proud of what my family of immigrants made here so the rest of our family could succeed.  I'm telling you this so you know that I feel and experience the effects of the mining industry on a regular basis.  It's personal to me too and nothing I say about it is flippant, I hope you know that.   


keishashadow said:


> He died within 10 years at the age of 61 of black lung


I am very sorry to hear that.  


keishashadow said:


> So, yes, that term, even as a one-off, is quite offensive to me.


If I offended you I apologize.  I never have been offended personally by being called a coal-cracker or when told I had a coal-cracker accent.  No one here gets offended by it either, which may be why the ride is still in Hershey park.  ??  I can't say.  I can only say that my experience has not been the same as yours with regard to the term.


----------



## keishashadow

mckennarose said:


> If I offended you I apologize. I never have been offended personally by being called a coal-cracker or when told I had a coal-cracker accent. No one here gets offended by it either, which may be why the ride is still in Hershey park. ?? I can't say. I can only say that my experience has not been the same as yours with regard to the term



We are good, no worries.  Thank you for clarifying

We live in Such hyper-sensitive times. Good intentions aside,  I’d step lightly using that particular word outside of ur area or people May very well get the wrong idea


----------



## macraven

We only buy pork bacon.
Usually the thick slabs are what we use

Have read there is turkey bacon in other posts but never tried it.

I can eat bacon fried or baked in the toaster oven
Mayo goes good on either one for me.

Have had bacon like the picture Schumi posted.

Now that is Bacon at it’s finest!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all, it’s been a busy week here.  Stopping by to say hey & to have a great weekend all
> 
> 
> So funny!!!
> 
> Here, anyone who works in a professional capacity has a ‘work’ voice.  One where we manage to sound generically appropriate but the RL one is our default
> 
> This is my life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Yep, it’s those little things and tend to strike deep.  We have yet to hear boo re postponed Rolling Stones concert.  Annoys me to think of the interest they are making on all That money
> 
> I thot phillie cancelled all concerts & entertainment events to public?
> 
> Nothing here to speak of, some talk about drive in type but haven’t seen any advertised
> 
> 
> It’s become adopted & utilized very mainstream with in urban areas.. Not quite on par with the n-word, but it is nonetheless a sharp racial insult that resonates even if some white northerners don't get it.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, we shaken our heads on that one as to why that hasn’t been changed but figure since in the middle of state/mostly rural it has passed under the radar.
> 
> Not directing this at you, just stating my reality here which differs from yours in many significant ways. One size does not fit all
> 
> WesternPA is such a large state, it’s basically three distinct areas with the east & west somewhat different in tone but the middle of the state is sharply different as to social norms.
> 
> Bituminous coal is primarily mined in western PA back, going back into the 1800’s.   Dirty & dangerous job, those who lived here wouldn’t deign to perform.  Country needed large numbers of immigrants to fuel the country, including both sides of my family.  They struggled & worked in inhumane conditions, forming unions we can all thank for safer work environments & a 40 hour week.
> 
> You knew you ‘made it’ when you stepped up the ladder into the steel mills and aeronautic industry  .  My Dad worked in the latter, had to go into the mines during the recession in the 70’s & work as a (back-breaking) roof bolter to support our family.
> 
> I had to pick him up in the ER once after a cave in, he was totally covered in grey ash. Had no idea the sacrifices he made for us.  I grew up that day, there is no shame in hard work.   He died within 10 years at the age of 61 of black lung
> 
> I am a very proud coal miner’s daughter.  So, yes, that term, even as a one-off, is quite offensive to me.
> 
> 
> Food porn . I dig thru the packages to look for those beauties




Food porn is always good isn`t it!!!!!

It was a harsh life for sure down those pits. We had a lot of coal mines where we grew up, if you didn`t go into one industry you went down the pits. Whole generations followed each other. That is dreadful about your father, far too young an age to die.




Lynne G said:


> Yep, the Whole Foods bacon looks like that, Schumi.  I too, like Keisha go through the packs, to get the package I want, or direct to pick the pieces I want from the case.  Yeah, all talk of food.  Yum.




Ah, I see......wonder why they don`t serve it in hotels and such......cost issue I guess.......





macraven said:


> We only buy pork bacon.
> Usually the thick slabs are what we use
> 
> Have read there is turkey bacon in other posts but never tried it.
> 
> I can eat bacon fried or baked in the toaster oven
> Mayo goes good on either one for me.
> 
> Have had bacon like the picture Schumi posted.
> 
> Now that is Bacon at it’s finest!



Turkey bacon I tried once.....and once was enough!!!! 

Good bacon is amazing......and well worth getting the "good stuff" you really can taste the difference. 

It`ll be on offer tomorrow morning too mac.......in white rolls!!!! 




Dinner was good, very filling and tasty and we are back inside now........it`s dulled down and very breezy.......but still so warm, it`ll cool down for tomorrow. My mum had thunder and lightning this afternoon, so wonder if it`s heading our way as it is forecast. 

Now trying to keep cool and the fan is working nicely.....plus weather is changing....it was lovely having such high temperatures for a day. 

Glass of wine time now........


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good evening folks.
Beautiful day here and so glad of air conditioning in cars - how did we cope when young with the windows down and a little fan operating from the cigarette lighter! Traffic was dreadful as everyone headed to the coast but grandchildren were so excited to arrive at the caravan we’re so glad we came.

It’s a beautiful spot overlooking a wildlife area and lake.  Had a little walk round the first part after we ate tonight and lots of little froglets crossing the path caused great excitement.

Sad news last night as government announced return of restrictions in some areas that means our first sleepover at our friends in Yorkshire next weekend has to be postponed again.  People struggling to understand the reasoning as you can go to a pub or restaurant near strangers but not have any friends or family at your house.  Many saying the government daren’t say it’s because of Eid and to stop the gatherings that would be taking place this weekend in those communities.

Talking of bacon have brought plenty of “proper” bacon (nitrate free) and it will be bacon for breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

Does anyone here put mayonnaise on their bacon..?

Do I need to bring a jar of it for Schumi’s bacon party tomorrow?

or should I also bring grape jam?

After the bacon talk, not in the mood for meatloaf dinner tonight.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@macraven mayo and bacon only if a BLT for me.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Does anyone here put mayonnaise on their bacon..?
> 
> Do I need to bring a jar of it for Schumi’s bacon party tomorrow?
> 
> or should I also bring grape jam?
> 
> After the bacon talk, not in the mood for meatloaf dinner tonight.



Always have mayo here....Tom is a fan. But.......not on bacon at breakfast......but we don`t mind if you have it.......

I love grape jelly....only ever have it in America......one of the girls in the Club Lounge looked at me in horror as I had it with cream cheese on white toast......lol....not that odd a mix at all.......seems perfect to me......


After our 90+ temps today, we had black clouds rollin and just had the biggest downpour of rain and some lightning.......no thunder. Think it`s gone off now and it has cooled slightly. 

Glad we didn`t go out as some roads were congested today with folks trying to get to the beaches.......not my idea of fun at all. We`re spoiled as we can walk to our nearest beach in around 10 minutes...

Tomorrow will be cooler for sure......no plans yet, don`t usually do much on Saturdays. Gardener is supposed to be coming early am to do some restaining on one of the decking areas, but with the rain tonight not sure he`ll still do it. I thinkk it needs to be completely dry. Plenty of time.......

Having a lemonade with blueberries, strawberries with lemon and limes too.....very refreshing. 

Don`t forget that "good bacon" mac in the morning


----------



## mckennarose

keishashadow said:


> We are good, no worries. Thank you for clarifying


No problem.  You know where I live and where I'm come from.  


keishashadow said:


> We live in Such hyper-sensitive times.


I know.  When I took the fish over to my parent's house earlier I asked both of them about the term and if they find it offensive.  Neither of them do, and said the same as I did.  We use it to describe it as part of our culture here, especially the way we speak.  My dad said people could get offended with anything, depending on how it was directed to them and the intent.  That's true, and we've not had it directed toward us as a negative thing.  My dad said he has known some writers from bigger cities to come in and write stories on our area and use the term, and they definitely did mean it as a slur or derogatory term as the coal region was a poor region.  But they both personally had other nationality-specific slurs thrown at them when they were younger because of their nationality and looks.  One in particular is now used as a name of an Italian sandwich in some places. ?? That one my father would probably take offense to.  


keishashadow said:


> Good intentions aside, I’d step lightly using that particular word outside of ur area or people May very well get the wrong idea


I appreciate the note.  As I mentioned, it's usually directed to me as a way to describe our accent or the way we say some words.  And it's always been from people from this area, even if we meet them in Florida.  


Realfoodfans said:


> Sad news last night as government announced return of restrictions in some areas that means our first sleepover at our friends in Yorkshire next weekend has to be postponed again.


Aww, I'm sorry.  That stinks that your plans are postponed.
I'm waiting to see what our area is going to do.  Our numbers are increasing again, but still not anywhere near as bad as before.


schumigirl said:


> I love grape jelly....only ever have it in America......one of the girls in the Club Lounge looked at me in horror as I had it with cream cheese on white toast......lol....not that odd a mix at all.......seems perfect to me......


I only ever have grape jelly on vacation if we stop for breakfast.  It reminds me of when we drove to the Jersey shore every summer for vacation and we would stop for breakfast.  That was the coolest thing when I was a kid!
My mom used to make us cream cheese and grape jelly sandwiches when we were little.  I can't say that followed me into adulthood though.  


schumigirl said:


> After our 90+ temps today,


That's really hot for you, isn't it?  We were in the high 80's today.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@mckennarose lucky our area in Cheshire hasn’t had a spike in cases - hoping it stays that way - but our friends home (though in a rural area) is under a boundary of Kirklees which is high Asian community and their figures have risen badly.

Kind of you to take the fish over.  I love most fish but particularly fresh tuna, trout or sea bass.  Always choose fish on a specials menu!

Everyone tucked up in their beds now so hopefully not too early a start in the morning!


----------



## macraven

Been watching the weather channel 
My area will be missing the heavy storms but think a couple homies in the sans will have to deal with it.

It’s just not summer without them.

Hope all stay safe!


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> That's really hot for you, isn't it?  We were in the high 80's today.




Yes, it is a little hot for us. We do get warm weather like this, but not usually sustained. And as expected it`ll change tomorrow....




macraven said:


> Been watching the weather channel
> My area will be missing the heavy storms but think a couple homies in the sans will have to deal with it.
> 
> It’s just not summer without them.
> 
> Hope all stay safe!




I miss the weather channel.......one of Kyle`s favourites too......

Glad you`re missing the bad storms.....is Vicki close to where they are?? Actually where is Tink.....haven`t seen her post for a while......




I think it must be nearly bedtime for us.....11.30........and it`s still hot.......


----------



## jump00

Love all this talk about bacon!!! In Canada, peameal bacon is very lovely.  Less salty and more lean.........but very flavourful.  I like the standard bacon and eggs!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, I like cream cheese and grape jelly on my bagels.  Also, use grape jelly on french toast, as don’t like syrup on it.  And not a fan of mayo, nor is little one. I always ask to hold the mayo on ordered burgers. Little one loves a BLT sandwich, but dry, no mayo or other needed.  

Ah, older one demanded Chinese food for dinner tonight. Yeah, okay with me. Lo Mein with half an egg roll and some wonton soup. Filled up. Little one was kind enough to pick up for us, and now all screen viewing.

so glad it is only Friday night. And to start the new month, heading to sister’s place again, as pool time. No rain forecasted, and back to our 90 degrees highs.

And yeah,

 

Have that most restful and relaxing, good night sleep.


----------



## snowpack

macraven said:


> they suffered and had a hard time getting over it.



Seems like there is a lot of that going around. Son came home Lake Michigan with this. Dr said is was poison sumac 



Realfoodfans said:


> Grandchildren so excited at going to the coast they couldn’t sleep - such a shame we don’t have the day’s to give them a full vacation but hopefully agreement will be reached soon on that and we will make this short trip as good as we can!



Sounds like fun. Have a great time!



Disxuni said:


> Glad that this thing that is heading towards us sounds it'll be a weak storm



Whew, storms are scary. Didnt have many storms growing up and I hate them. Lightning, thunder, wind, I have no use for them. Hubby on the other hand sits in the garage with the door open watching them.



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, with this week feeling so long, taking off tomorrow,



Hope you had a relaxing day!




macraven said:


> Where I live in GA, can only buy spirits in one town in the state



WOW, and I thought MS was bad.




jump00 said:


> Tough day at the dentist. 2 hours of work done



You are one tough cookie! Hope the pain subsided quickly.




mckennarose said:


> Or a Trader Joe's



Memphis got one about a year ago. Yes, we drive the 30 minutes to go there and I spend way too much money there.



schumigirl said:


> Turkey bacon I tried once.....and once was enough!!!!



That shouldnt even be a thing. Doesnt taste like bacon. Doesnt taste like turkey.


Spent about 30 minutes on hold with Universal today, to find out how much it would be to renew our passes. Dont think we are gong to renew the boys as our next few trips are going to be girl trips. Just havent figured out if the discount for renewing in full and extra 3 months is worth them not using their pass for 6 -10 months. 

Have a busy weekend ahead. Son turns 21 on Monday. We were supposed to go to Vegas but that was put on hold so we are making it a birthday weekend. Hoping the weather cooperates tomorrow as they are going to take the jeeps out.

Made fish and rice for the guys, now time to go find something for me to eat. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## mckennarose

Realfoodfans said:


> Beautiful day here and so glad of air conditioning in cars - how did we cope when young with the windows down and a little fan operating from the cigarette lighter!


LOL!  I remember, I think it was in the late 80's, that two criteria for a new car was that I wanted a car with power windows and AC.  Can you imagine?  


Realfoodfans said:


> @macraven mayo and bacon only if a BLT for me.


Me too, but I do love mayo.  Usually on sandwiches or in dips.


Realfoodfans said:


> Kind of you to take the fish over. I love most fish but particularly fresh tuna, trout or sea bass. Always choose fish on a specials menu!


My dad loves fish and whenever I buy or make it, I make some for him.  My mom is allergic and can't touch it and he won't buy it for just himself.  I also try to get him little neck clams when I see them too, and prepare them for him.  He's 80, God love him.


macraven said:


> My area will be missing the heavy storms but think a couple homies in the sans will have to deal with it.
> 
> It’s just not summer without them.


You all are brave when it comes to the hurricanes!  We were down in Florida for Hurricane Dorian last year and it was scary for us.  We wound up leaving right before it hit, mostly because there was a lack of gas (we drove) and we felt we didn't have the necessary provisions to ride it out, or the means to get them down there.  This was when the hurricane was still set to hit Orlando.  It changed course and slowed down and we were able to get out of there.  

Stay safe everyone!


snowpack said:


> Seems like there is a lot of that going around. Son came home Lake Michigan with this. Dr said is was poison sumac


Oh yikes!  That looks painful!  I hope he feels better soon.


snowpack said:


> Memphis got one about a year ago. Yes, we drive the 30 minutes to go there and I spend way too much money there.


I would too.  The closest one to us is about an hour away in Jersey.  I am tempted to go.  


snowpack said:


> That shouldnt even be a thing. Doesnt taste like bacon. Doesnt taste like turkey.


LOL!  I agree!


snowpack said:


> Son turns 21 on Monday. We were supposed to go to Vegas but that was put on hold so we are making it a birthday weekend. Hoping the weather cooperates tomorrow as they are going to take the jeeps out.


Happy Birthday to your son!  Sorry your plans got put on hold.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, Snow I hope he feels better.  When I was a kid, found out what poison sumac was.  Not fun at all.  A big Happy Birthday to the guy who becomes able to legally drink!  Yay!  21. Good reason to celebrate, Snow.  

And Dix, TinyD, Bluer and all the homies in the hurricane path, stay safe, and hope no loss of power and no damage or loss od

Just from a thunderstorm earlier today, my sister’s work had lots of trees down and large tree branches everywhere. She heard sounds of chain saws after storm was done. We got nada. Just some cloudy skies, with late afternoon sunny end of the day.

Hmm, ice cream?  Not sure what I want to snack on.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening every one. Semi productive day today. I did some laundry and later dh and I sorted some puzzle pieces. Now I'm being lazy and watching Ant Man and the Wasp.



schumigirl said:


> Congrats on the trip next month!!! I think you need a break by the sounds of it.....


Yes, I do. I'm just praying nothing happens to mess this one up.



mckennarose said:


> Went to Sam's yesterday and there was only one kind of tp in the whole aisle. Please don't tell me we're doing this again?!


Geez, I hope not. We only recently got a decent stock of TP back in our local Kroger.




mckennarose said:


> The neighbors have been very quiet, although the teenage boys are giving us dirty looks when we're outside if they see us. Too bad, don't shine a laser on my security cameras if you don't want the police to get called. So far no damage to the camera they were shooting the laser at.


Glad to hear they are behaving.



schumigirl said:


> So we have around an official temp of 92F today.......but according to our little temp gadget, the garden where we are is 100F.........it’s finally hot!!!


You can keep the heat. I'm counting the days until Autumn.



schumigirl said:


> We have various types......but this is a regular back bacon slice......can vary in shape slightly.......


That bacon looks so good. Nothing like what I am used to.



keishashadow said:


> I am a very proud coal miner’s daughter.


This reminded me of a guy I went to high school with. His mother was the daughter of a coal miner from Kentucky.  She went on to become the president of Kennesaw State University.



macraven said:


> I have not been to a concert since I moved south.
> 
> don't miss the crowds


I don't care for the crowds either, but will make an exception if it is someone I really, really want to see. When the Monkees came to Richmond several years ago I HAD to go. I think I earned mother of the year the time I took B to see One Direction,


mckennarose said:


> I wish we had Costoc or Whole Foods. But we don't. Or a Trader Joe's. Sigh....


We don't have any of those either. Just Sam's Club.



macraven said:


> Have read there is turkey bacon in other posts but never tried it.


You haven't missed anything.



Realfoodfans said:


> Sad news last night as government announced return of restrictions in some areas that means our first sleepover at our friends in Yorkshire next weekend has to be postponed again. People struggling to understand the reasoning as you can go to a pub or restaurant near strangers but not have any friends or family at your house. Many saying the government daren’t say it’s because of Eid and to stop the gatherings that would be taking place this weekend in those communities.


 I don't understand that logic either.



macraven said:


> Does anyone here put mayonnaise on their bacon..?





Realfoodfans said:


> mayo and bacon only if a BLT for me.


I'm with Real. Mayo with bacon only on a BLT.



schumigirl said:


> I love grape jelly....only ever have it in America......one of the girls in the Club Lounge looked at me in horror as I had it with cream cheese on white toast......lol....not that odd a mix at all.......seems perfect to me......


I've never tried it, but I would think that cream cheese and jelly would compliment each other.



macraven said:


> My area will be missing the heavy storms but think a couple homies in the sans will have to deal with it.


I have a hard time remembering who lives where. We are far enough inland that we will just get the effects of the outer bands.



Lynne G said:


> Ah, older one demanded Chinese food for dinner tonight.


I really want some Chinese food, but my favorite restaurant hasn't opened their dining room yet, and they are a little too far for take out.



snowpack said:


> Dr said is was poison sumac


That does not look good. I hope he heals quickly.



snowpack said:


> Have a busy weekend ahead. Son turns 21 on Monday.


Happy birthday to him.



mckennarose said:


> LOL! I remember, I think it was in the late 80's, that two criteria for a new car was that I wanted a car with power windows and AC. Can you imagine?


I could live without power windows, but AC is a must.  I can remember buying a car ages ago. A friend told me that I didn't need AC, I could just lower the windows. AC is a must in Georgia.



mckennarose said:


> You all are brave when it comes to the hurricanes! We were down in Florida for Hurricane Dorian last year and it was scary for us


I experienced my first hurricane the second year I lived in South Florida. I was a little freaked out and one of my coworkers kept telling me I would be fine since I lived west. (I was about 6 miles west of the ocean.) I finally had enough and asked her if the hurricane knew to stop at I95.


Looking for suggestions. I want a small bag to take to Busch Gardens, but not a waist pack.  I am looking for something that can hold an IPhone XS Max that is in an Otter Box, my wallet, and maybe a small bottle of sunscreen. I usually bring a nylon cinch backpack, but it is too big. Dh and B will expect me to carry all of their stuff, and I am sick of being the pack mule.


I'll be back later with tonight's light.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Charade67 said:


> Looking for suggestions. I want a small bag to take to Busch Gardens, but not a waist pack. I am looking for something that can hold an IPhone XS Max that is in an Otter Box, my wallet, and maybe a small bottle of sunscreen. I usually bring a nylon cinch backpack, but it I'd too big. Dh and B will expect me to carry all of their stuff, and I am sick of being the pack mule.



I really like the Lug cross bodies for something like you are mentioning. Fits just enough but light weight and not too big. 

https://smile.amazon.com/Lug-Womens...pe+crossbody&qid=1596247319&sr=8-1&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Lynne G

I like my small Kipling that you can put like a cross body. I get my phone, in otter case, sunglasses and a small wallet.  I has 3 zip compartments, I put phone in one, wallet in other, with my sunglasses, and small zip I keep receipts or other small things.  It’s a Kipling Meryl Convertibke Crossbody Bag. Mine is black, but I have seen them in a few other colors. Converts to a waste bag.  I also like my Kipling that has one large compartment with a zipped pouch in the back of that compartment and has a zipper on the front flap.  Small, and can hold my phone, wallet, and sunglasses in the big compartment, I put my ID and other in outside zipped, for easy access.  It is not a convertible bag.  I like that one the best, when I am traveling.  Both are crossbody, and the second one comes in a ton of patterns and colors.  I forget the name, but you can look.  Bought both kinds at my Macy’s and I have a black, red, white and blue tie dyed one, and one that looks like this:




I only use the convert one in the parks, as a waist pack.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh looked it up, style is called SABIAN. Small Kipling Crossbody.  I like the bags, they hold up well, and I play with the gorilla that they always have hanging on a key chain on the bags, when I’m bored.  

Ooh, I am almost ready for bed.  Not much interest on the screen shows.  And to late to start a movie.


----------



## macraven

I leave the thread for an hour and everyone shows up !

Came back for the porch light show presentation by charade but guess I’m too early


----------



## Charade67

Sorry Mac, I was watching a movie.

Tonight’s light is in honor of a certain boy wizard who had a birthday today.


----------



## macraven

Snow 
Hope you son has a great birthday celebration!
Your baby is going to be 21!
Is he your first born?

Lynne 
It’s Friday night so stay up for awhile 
You can sleep in tomorrow morning.

Elsa
Lynne knows the best bags.
You can’t go wrong with the ones she recommends.

mrose
So power windows on a car was what you wanted in the 80’s?
Did you get the dream car?

I know I am missing some of the homies but scrolling back on the iPhone, I keep hitting a wrong button and have to start over posting here tonight


----------



## macraven

Hit send too quickly but now  the porch lighting event has happened 

charade very nice and a great way to celebrate
Potters birthday!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, I am still here, Mac.  Had to see Charade’s light choice.  Lights still on in our house.  I think both kids are still up too. 

Ack, as I was typing, phone flashed a tropical storm warning for Orlando, expires in 9 hours. Hope that means Dix maybe will be sleeping while the storm passes by.

From the path, it looks like by Thursday we get some rain from the outer bands.  I live far enough inland, it should just be rain, and not as bad winds, as we have colder water, though August is when the shore has the warmest water temps.


----------



## macraven

I checked the weather channel earlier this evening and looks like storms are going to be in a lot of states.

We get summer storms but they don't last long.
All it does is make it more humid here once storms stop.
Had a heavy rain yesterday for 15 minutes ( if that  long)
and then the heat and humidity kicked in.

Your area could get some rain if predictions stay as is
Hope you stay safe and don’t lose power during if it picks up later this week.


----------



## schumigirl

*Happy Birthday to one of our lovely ladies on the SAN thread*
*
Our mate Vicki (Tink1957)
*
*Have a great Day Vicki.......*


​


----------



## schumigirl

snowpack said:


> Seems like there is a lot of that going around. Son came home Lake Michigan with this. Dr said is was poison sumac View attachment 514986
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun. Have a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> Whew, storms are scary. Didnt have many storms growing up and I hate them. Lightning, thunder, wind, I have no use for them. Hubby on the other hand sits in the garage with the door open watching them.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you had a relaxing day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, and I thought MS was bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are one tough cookie! Hope the pain subsided quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memphis got one about a year ago. Yes, we drive the 30 minutes to go there and I spend way too much money there.
> 
> 
> 
> That shouldnt even be a thing. Doesnt taste like bacon. Doesnt taste like turkey.
> 
> 
> Spent about 30 minutes on hold with Universal today, to find out how much it would be to renew our passes. Dont think we are gong to renew the boys as our next few trips are going to be girl trips. Just havent figured out if the discount for renewing in full and extra 3 months is worth them not using their pass for 6 -10 months.
> 
> Have a busy weekend ahead. Son turns 21 on Monday. We were supposed to go to Vegas but that was put on hold so we are making it a birthday weekend. Hoping the weather cooperates tomorrow as they are going to take the jeeps out.
> 
> Made fish and rice for the guys, now time to go find something for me to eat. Have a great weekend everyone.




Ouch....that looks rough!! Hope it`s not too painful for him.......never heard of that one!!!

Yes, turkey bacon shouldn`t be a thing.......

Have a lovely weekend, it`s a shame the Vegas trip is postponed.....but I`m sure it`ll still be a celebration......have fun!!! 






Charade67 said:


> Good evening every one. Semi productive day today. I did some laundry and later dh and I sorted some puzzle pieces. Now I'm being lazy and watching Ant Man and the Wasp.
> 
> Yes, I do. I'm just praying nothing happens to meet this one up.
> 
> Geez, I hope not. We only recently got a decent stock of TP backl in our local Kroger.
> 
> 
> Glad to hear they are behaving.
> 
> You can keep the heat. I'm counting the days until Autumn.
> 
> That bacon looks so good. Nothing like what I am used to.
> 
> This reminded me of a guy I went to high school with. His mother was the daughter of a coal miner from Kentucky.  She went on to become the president of Kennesaw State University.
> 
> I don't care for the crowds either, but will make an exception if it is someone I really, really want to see. When the Monkees came to Richmond several years ago I HAD to go. I think I earned mother of the year the time I took B to see One Direction,
> We don't have any of those either. Just Sam's Club.
> 
> You haven't missed anything.
> 
> I don't understand that logic either.
> 
> 
> I'm with Real. Mayo with bacon only on a BLT.
> 
> I've never tried it, but I would think that cream cheese and jelly would compliment each other.
> 
> I have a hard time remembering who lives where. We are far enough inland that we will just get the effects of the outer bands.
> 
> I really want some Chinese food, but my favorite restaurant hasn't opened their dining room yet, and they are a little too far for take out.
> 
> That does not look good. I hope he heals quickly.
> 
> Happy birthday to him.
> 
> I could live without power windows, but AC is a must.  I can remember buying a car ages ago. A friend told me that I didn't need AC, I could just lower the windows. AC is a must in Georgia.
> 
> I experienced my first hurricane the second year I lived in South Florida. I was a little freaked out and one of my coworkers kept telling me I would be fine since I lived west. (I was about 6 miles west of the ocean.) I finally had enough and asked her if the hurricane knew to stop at I95.
> 
> 
> Looking for suggestions. I want a small bag to take to Busch Gardens, but not a waist pack.  I am looking for something that can hold an IPhone XS Max that is in an Otter Box, my wallet, and maybe a small bottle of sunscreen. I usually bring a nylon cinch backpack, but it I'd too big. Dh and B will expect me to carry all of their stuff, and I am sick of being the pack mule.
> 
> 
> I'll be back later with tonight's light.



I love Autumn too......I actually like all seasons in their own way, but I love heat. Don`t get me wrong, wouldn`t live in Florida full time......but yes, when we visit we do enjoy that heat whatever temp it is! 




It was hot last night but not overpoweringly so......so we slept well.....although around 3am we heard some foxes having a fight......lasted about 20 minutes, they are so noisy! They were just in the trees, so couldn`t see them. Nature is wonderful except when it keeps you awake....

Sun is shining again today....mid 70`s forecast which will be nice....feels lovely this morning, very fresh.

Bacon on the go for breakfast in a little while.....having some ginger tea while everyone else is asleep......

No plans for today, but think it`s pizza takeout again tonight, always enjoy that.




























​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all - we were up early as J was excited to play on the x box in our holiday home!  Has Nintendo at home but really wants the x box!  Kev has been round the lake with the dog and on his own at his pace didn’t take long.

Bacon for breakfast except L who doesn’t eat bread......but eats toast.

Sky overcast but warm and meant to brighten later.  We are ordering take out fish and chips for tonight from a famous place just five minutes from the park - apparently popular with celebrities.

Happy Saturday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, welcome to a Saturday, and a new month.  Yay!

Yeah, so much for sleeping late.

Good Morning, Schumi. Sounds like 70’s weather is perfect. You had a very hot one yesterday. Was in the news last night, the English having a very hot Friday. We will be in the high 80’s today, as a very sunny morning, turning to clouds and sun this afternoon. No rain chances said, that is for the next couple of days.

Real, good morning to you too. Cute, all excited to play a game. Yeah, older one has an Xbox. He and little one both play on it. Sounds like some nice weather, and yay, take out for dinner tonight. Fish and chips sounds great. Not sure what dinner we are having yet.

Ah, since I am up early, remote for me, and a cup of tea. And yeah,


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 515065
> Ah, welcome to a Saturday, and a new month.  Yay!
> 
> Yeah, so much for sleeping late.
> 
> Good Morning, Schumi. Sounds like 70’s weather is perfect. You had a very hot one yesterday. Was in the news last night, the English having a very hot Friday. We will be in the high 80’s today, as a very sunny morning, turning to clouds and sun this afternoon. No rain chances said, that is for the next couple of days.
> 
> Real, good morning to you too. Cute, all excited to play a game. Yeah, older one has an Xbox. He and little one both play on it. Sounds like some nice weather, and yay, take out for dinner tonight. Fish and chips sounds great. Not sure what dinner we are having yet.
> 
> Ah, since I am up early, remote for me, and a cup of tea. And yeah,
> View attachment 515066



You are up nice and early for a Saturday!

I logged back in as I forgot to reply to a pm.......I’m having that kind of a morning.......got half way through an email and forgot I hadn’t sent it.......didn’t forget the bacon though!!

lol.....yes, it’s such a rarity for us to be that warm it makes worldwide news.......

Back to normal for us today.......

Have a lovely day Lynne.......


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Schumi.  Yeah, my head still likes to get up early, even if it is not a work day.  Hoping to have some pool time.  Pool should be warmer than the air, with this sunny morning.  

And yeah, bacon is always good to eat.  Saw a picture of bacon masks. Funny.  Maybe bacon for us too.  It is one breakfast item, that little one will eat.  Eggs that I may make with it, she won’t eat.  Maybe pancakes or french toast.  Though I think little one bought bagels yesterday.  Not sure she will share.  She usually puts the smallest amount of cream cheese on it.  Likes the bagel well toasted, too.  Eh, kids are sound asleep.  We may be doing brunch, or even lunch, by the time they both wake up.


----------



## jump00

snowpack said:


> Seems like there is a lot of that going around. Son came home Lake Michigan with this. Dr said is was poison sumac View attachment 514986
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun. Have a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> Whew, storms are scary. Didnt have many storms growing up and I hate them. Lightning, thunder, wind, I have no use for them. Hubby on the other hand sits in the garage with the door open watching them.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you had a relaxing day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, and I thought MS was bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are one tough cookie! Hope the pain subsided quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memphis got one about a year ago. Yes, we drive the 30 minutes to go there and I spend way too much money there.
> 
> 
> 
> That shouldnt even be a thing. Doesnt taste like bacon. Doesnt taste like turkey.
> 
> 
> Spent about 30 minutes on hold with Universal today, to find out how much it would be to renew our passes. Dont think we are gong to renew the boys as our next few trips are going to be girl trips. Just havent figured out if the discount for renewing in full and extra 3 months is worth them not using their pass for 6 -10 months.
> 
> Have a busy weekend ahead. Son turns 21 on Monday. We were supposed to go to Vegas but that was put on hold so we are making it a birthday weekend. Hoping the weather cooperates tomorrow as they are going to take the jeeps out.
> 
> Made fish and rice for the guys, now time to go find something for me to eat. Have a great weekend everyone.



Thanks @snowpack !!! Feeling much better today.  
jump00
Brenda


----------



## jump00

Charade67 said:


> Good evening every one. Semi productive day today. I did some laundry and later dh and I sorted some puzzle pieces. Now I'm being lazy and watching Ant Man and the Wasp.
> 
> Yes, I do. I'm just praying nothing happens to mess this one up.
> 
> Geez, I hope not. We only recently got a decent stock of TP back in our local Kroger.
> 
> 
> Glad to hear they are behaving.
> 
> You can keep the heat. I'm counting the days until Autumn.
> 
> That bacon looks so good. Nothing like what I am used to.
> 
> This reminded me of a guy I went to high school with. His mother was the daughter of a coal miner from Kentucky.  She went on to become the president of Kennesaw State University.
> 
> I don't care for the crowds either, but will make an exception if it is someone I really, really want to see. When the Monkees came to Richmond several years ago I HAD to go. I think I earned mother of the year the time I took B to see One Direction,
> We don't have any of those either. Just Sam's Club.
> 
> You haven't missed anything.
> 
> I don't understand that logic either.
> 
> 
> I'm with Real. Mayo with bacon only on a BLT.
> 
> I've never tried it, but I would think that cream cheese and jelly would compliment each other.
> 
> I have a hard time remembering who lives where. We are far enough inland that we will just get the effects of the outer bands.
> 
> I really want some Chinese food, but my favorite restaurant hasn't opened their dining room yet, and they are a little too far for take out.
> 
> That does not look good. I hope he heals quickly.
> 
> Happy birthday to him.
> 
> I could live without power windows, but AC is a must.  I can remember buying a car ages ago. A friend told me that I didn't need AC, I could just lower the windows. AC is a must in Georgia.
> 
> I experienced my first hurricane the second year I lived in South Florida. I was a little freaked out and one of my coworkers kept telling me I would be fine since I lived west. (I was about 6 miles west of the ocean.) I finally had enough and asked her if the hurricane knew to stop at I95.
> 
> 
> Looking for suggestions. I want a small bag to take to Busch Gardens, but not a waist pack.  I am looking for something that can hold an IPhone XS Max that is in an Otter Box, my wallet, and maybe a small bottle of sunscreen. I usually bring a nylon cinch backpack, but it is too big. Dh and B will expect me to carry all of their stuff, and I am sick of being the pack mule.
> 
> 
> I'll be back later with tonight's light.


Hello @Charade67 - what are the odds!!! My daughter texted us last night that they were watching Ant man and the Wasp - they couldn’t find it on Netflix or Disney.......( found it on Rogers on Demand for my fellow Ontario Disers).  Fun movie.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. How is it August already?



schumigirl said:


> Don`t get me wrong, wouldn`t live in Florida full time.....


I did for 6 years. I enjoyed the winter months, but the summers could be brutal.



Lynne G said:


> She usually puts the smallest amount of cream cheese on it. Likes the bagel well toasted, too.


I'm with her on the well toasted part, but I usually put too much cream cheese on my bagels. 



jump00 said:


> what are the odds!!! My daughter texted us last night that they were watching Ant man and the Wasp - they couldn’t find it on Netflix or Disney.......( found it on Rogers on Demand for my fellow Ontario Disers). Fun movie.


 One of our cable channels was showing it. It was a funny coincidence since my daughter had just mentioned the movie when we were at dinner yesterday.

I'm thinking about braving the mall today. I'm looking for a couple of new bags (a park bag and also one to use every day) and B wants a new swimsuit.  But first, breakfast.


----------



## Lynne G

Good luck on the hunt, Charade, and hope your mall is not too crowded.  

Jump, glad you are feeling better, and ah, you are a Northern neighbor.  Haven’t been in your area in some time.  Yep, nights are for pleasure screen viewing for sure.  Hope you are having the sunny start to the day, like us.


----------



## macraven

Tink/Vicki 



Hope it is great for you and your kids take you out for a great meal today!

been thinking of you..


----------



## snowpack

mckennarose said:


> I think it was in the late 80's, that two criteria for a new car was that I wanted a car with power windows and AC



Oh wow, you are taking me back. My first car, a Ford Pinto, had roll up windows. I had forgotten. Back then I was in love with the Honda CRX? Those little cars that the back end looked like it was sliced off. And yep they had electric windows.



Charade67 said:


> I want a small bag to take to Busch Gardens, but not a waist pack



I bought this a long time ago - very light, can wear it multiple ways and fits more than you think, tons of pockets. 

If you or anyone else for that matter wants something for around the waist, I have a runners belt I have never used. I will gladly give it to anyone who can use it. Liked the concept, but just wasnt practical for me. 




macraven said:


> I checked the weather channel earlier this evening and looks like storms are going to be in a lot of states.



Everyone stay safe -Maybe this thing will turn back out to sea.



schumigirl said:


> *Happy Birthday to one of our lovely ladies on the SAN thread*



Happy Birthday Tink! Hope you enjoy your day!



Lynne G said:


> A big Happy Birthday to the guy who becomes able to legally drink! Yay! 21. Good reason to celebrate, Snow.



Thanks for all the b-day wishes for my baby. Yes he will be legally drink, but he has epilepsy so he really shouldnt, something about alcohol lowering the seizure threshold. If he wants to tomorrow we arent going to stop him. His seizures arent normally tonic clonic seizures, but the more seizures he has the less likely his meds will continue to work and he wont be able to drive for a bit.



macraven said:


> Your baby is going to be 21!
> Is he your first born?



 I have another son a few years older, my ravenclaw hippie.


No bacon for us this morning, cooked a one skillet potato ham egg thing. Fills the guys up and keeps them at bay for a while. I am actually going to go into a couple stores today, to look for items to decorate my  son's room. Really praying there isnt a lot of people out as I am still paranoid. People around here are either really stubborn or ignorant. They just dont get it.

Forgot to share my good news. Looks like my work is not moving until late September/early October. It will not stand in the way of our anniversary trip. Hopefully 'rona wont either as hubby still is on the fence. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

To Tink! Hope you are enjoying your birthday. Hopefully your kids will cook for you. And, hope you are not working today.

Well, I have one kid up, and one kid that will not leave her bed.  Muggy out, so will be on our way soon.  Hornet nest little one’s room, will soon hear a mom demand.


----------



## Charade67

I forgot to wish Happy Birthday to Tink.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Somewhat scary news on Epic Universe, everyone new they would take a huge hit on revenue, but will see when and if work resumes.


----------



## keishashadow

Yesterday afternoon made good on promise to DH to call & schedule long overdue mammo & colonoscopy. How luck was I they had a 9 am cancellation for today for the first test?   They called back at 4 pm re the 2nd, I just couldn’t & let it go to voicemail lol

today celebrating middle DS Bd with dinner. Have hot sausages in crock pot, picking up a couple of doz of wings, zucchini casserole, sour cream marinated cukes, corn on cob, veggie tray & chips & dip 

DiL rented out entire movie theater.  It’s a New thing here, they allow 25 people & show a golden oldie of your choice

I plan on wearing a hoodie, sweats & taking both Clorox wipes & lysol spray.  Yuck



schumigirl said:


> I’m a little weird with eggs......I can have them in cake, baking and sauces, I’m fine with them that way.....but can’t eat a hard boiled egg for love nor money. A very occasional poached egg is my limit.......it’s all in the way the body processes food according to my consultant........


Interesting, a taste or digestive issue? 


macraven said:


> I eat any type of bacon
> I just like bacon !


I hear u like



Lynne G said:


> Money is a serious driver of decisions. Why the baseball head sees nothing wrong with playing ball. Sigh.


Indeed


Lynne G said:


> And talking of money, the ballpark is now offering for you to look at screens of a concert from your car in their parking lot. Pay more, and you can park closer. Only time you can leave your car, is to use the port a potties. Yeah, we bought none of those money grab tickets either, no matter how many emails I got about it, or heard in the news. Money making. Yeah. Oh and saw, for now, no PIAA school and private games can have family and friends watch. That was after over 2,000 of our residents asked to do so.


I’ll say ingenious money grab via the drive in games

Piaa has made more changes, football starting late


mckennarose said:


> My great grandfather died in a cave-in here.


Oh, that’s awful to hear, sorry


mckennarose said:


> Occasionally a mine will open and people will explore them before they seal them up again.


At least one here is tourist attraction, pretty cool actually. They have a haunt in their wooded area for charity every year


schumigirl said:


> That is dreadful about your father, far too young an age to die.


Yes, he definitely got the short end of the stick


Realfoodfans said:


> @macraven mayo and bacon only if a BLT for me.


Same but add catsup & pickles please


schumigirl said:


> love grape jelly.


I don’t get it to the point where I’d be hard pressed to discern between commercially prepared grape jelly & jam


schumigirl said:


> Having a lemonade with blueberries, strawberries with lemon and limes too.....very refreshing.


Sounds delicious but, shame on you,left out the vodka  hehe


macraven said:


> Been watching the weather channel
> My area will be missing the heavy storms but think a couple homies in the sans will have to deal with it.
> 
> It’s just not summer without them.
> 
> Hope all stay safe!


Three predicted landfalls.

Accuweather has upgraded their hurricane seasonal forecast  Scary stuffs 


jump00 said:


> peameal bacon is very lovely. Less salty and more lean.........but very flavourful. I like the standard bacon and eggs!!!


No idea what that is?  We do enjoy ‘Canadian bacon’ 


snowpack said:


> Seems like there is a lot of that going around. Son came home Lake Michigan with this. Dr said is was poison


ow looks like he could benefit from dose of steroids 


snowpack said:


> Have a busy weekend ahead. Son turns 21 on Monday. We were supposed to go to Vegas but that was put on hold so we are making it a birthday weekend. Hoping the weather cooperates tomorrow as they are going to take the jeeps out.


aw, it’s tough



mckennarose said:


> You all are brave when it comes to the hurricanes!


Mac, Dave  & I were all hunkered down at Universal one year   Believe Lynne & Robbie at PBH. Was ahem interesting. Made me realize is not want to live in that path 


Charade67 said:


> could live without power windows, but AC is a must. I can remember buying a car ages ago. A friend told me that I didn't need AC, I could just lower the windows. AC is a must in Georgia.


Nothing worse than power windows that quit


macraven said:


> I leave the thread for an hour and everyone shows up !
> 
> Came back for the porch light show presentation by charade but guess I’m too early


Ahead of ur time


Lynne G said:


> Saw a picture of bacon masks. Funny. Maybe bacon for us too.


I’m getting a big ole Texas chainsaw shudder


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Got some new face coverings delivered today!!!


----------



## keishashadow

tink, hope ur day is a good one!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning. How is it August already?
> 
> I did for 6 years. I enjoyed the winter months, but the summers could be brutal.
> 
> I'm with her on the well toasted part, but I usually put too much cream cheese on my bagels.
> 
> One of our cable channels was showing it. It was a funny coincidence since my daughter had just mentioned the movie when we were at dinner yesterday.
> 
> I'm thinking about braving the mall today. I'm looking for a couple of new bags (a park bag and also one to use every day) and B wants a new swimsuit.  But first, breakfast.




It`s funny, we know several people in Orlando and Florida who as soon as they stop working are planning to leave Florida as quick as they can. Not just the oppressive heat, but more the way the place is run and politically. I have no real knowledge of that to be honest. But, it`s a place we love to visit, but wouldn`t want to call it home, lovely as it is.

Good luck at the Mall.....hope you get what you`re looking for.....






snowpack said:


> Oh wow, you are taking me back. My first car, a Ford Pinto, had roll up windows. I had forgotten. Back then I was in love with the Honda CRX? Those little cars that the back end looked like it was sliced off. And yep they had electric windows.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this a long time ago - very light, can wear it multiple ways and fits more than you think, tons of pockets. View attachment 515103
> 
> If you or anyone else for that matter wants something for around the waist, I have a runners belt I have never used. I will gladly give it to anyone who can use it. Liked the concept, but just wasnt practical for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone stay safe -Maybe this thing will turn back out to sea.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Tink! Hope you enjoy your day!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the b-day wishes for my baby. Yes he will be legally drink, but he has epilepsy so he really shouldnt, something about alcohol lowering the seizure threshold. If he wants to tomorrow we arent going to stop him. His seizures arent normally tonic clonic seizures, but the more seizures he has the less likely his meds will continue to work and he wont be able to drive for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> I have another son a few years older, my ravenclaw hippie.
> 
> 
> No bacon for us this morning, cooked a one skillet potato ham egg thing. Fills the guys up and keeps them at bay for a while. I am actually going to go into a couple stores today, to look for items to decorate my  son's room. Really praying there isnt a lot of people out as I am still paranoid. People around here are either really stubborn or ignorant. They just dont get it.
> 
> Forgot to share my good news. Looks like my work is not moving until late September/early October. It will not stand in the way of our anniversary trip. Hopefully 'rona wont either as hubby still is on the fence.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.






That is a lovely bag....and very useful!! I loved my Kipling Multiple.....held a load of stuff, wasn`t bulky and could go on every ride except the metal detector ones.....

And another good luck on  the shopping!!! Hope everyone stays well apart.....in the stores on Thursday people just weren`t keeping apart....apart form maybe one or two who very politely waited till we moved away from an area, as we did with others......but there are always the ones who reach over or around you to get something......the amount of times I`ve said.....Excuse me works wonders......so rude.

Have fun though......





keishashadow said:


> Yesterday afternoon made good on promise to DH to call & schedule long overdue mammo & colonoscopy. How luck was I they had a 9 am cancellation for today for the first test?   They called back at 4 pm re the 2nd, I just couldn’t & let it go to voicemail lol
> 
> today celebrating middle DS Bd with dinner. Have hot sausages in crock pot, picking up a couple of doz of wings, zucchini casserole, sour cream marinated cukes, corn on cob, veggie tray & chips & dip
> 
> DiL rented out entire movie theater.  It’s a New thing here, they allow 25 people & show a golden oldie of your choice
> 
> I plan on wearing a hoodie, sweats & taking both Clorox wipes & lysol spray.  Yuck
> 
> 
> Interesting, a taste or digestive issue?
> 
> I hear u like
> View attachment 515143
> 
> Indeed
> 
> I’ll say ingenious money grab via the drive in games
> 
> Piaa has made more changes, football starting late
> 
> Oh, that’s awful to hear, sorry
> 
> At least one here is tourist attraction, pretty cool actually. They have a haunt in their wooded area for charity every year
> 
> Yes, he definitely got the short end of the stick
> 
> Same but add catsup & pickles please
> 
> I don’t get it to the point where I’d be hard pressed to discern between commercially prepared grape jelly & jam
> 
> Sounds delicious but, shame on you,left out the vodka  hehe
> 
> Three predicted landfalls.
> 
> Accuweather has upgraded their hurricane seasonal forecast  Scary stuffs
> 
> No idea what that is?  We do enjoy ‘Canadian bacon’
> 
> ow looks like he could benefit from dose of steroids
> 
> aw, it’s tough
> 
> 
> Mac, Dave  & I were all hunkered down at Universal one year   Believe Lynne & Robbie at PBH. Was ahem interesting. Made me realize is not want to live in that path
> 
> Nothing worse than power windows that quit
> 
> Ahead of ur time
> 
> I’m getting a big ole Texas chainsaw shudder



Now that is some eye candy bacon 

Now I want to watch one of his movies.....maybe Stir of Echoes.....excellent and quite scary in bits......

Hope the appointment went well this morning......nice and quick and saves waiting....

I always smile when I see you mention catsup......I had never heard of that till you had written it once years ago......always wondered if it was something weird and wonderful......lol......

Hope the boys BD celebration goes well too.......you do them proud!!! Never heard of the cinema thing either.......what`s the movie? Any chance of RHPS......lol....

oops...edit to add about eggs, yes, I can`t process the yolk well....a bit like Fibre....I eat very little of it due to a form of IBS.



Just finished our pizza`s. Although tonight`s wasn`t the nicest from them. I think they`ve changed their base and it didn`t taste in the least like pizza....a bit sponge like. But, it was ok.......

Have chips and dip and some olives for later when we decide which movie to watch.....I fancied You Don`t mess with The Zohan again.......I don`t usually find Adam Sandler funny, apart from that movie which is raucous and just funny all the way through.....but now Keisha has mentioned The Bacon........well.......

Had some rain on and off today.....heavy at times....not forecast at all, but sky right now is black as the ace of spades.......I think there`s more to come....

Red wine night tonight.......have a good one.......


----------



## mckennarose

Charade67 said:


> Geez, I hope not. We only recently got a decent stock of TP back in our local Kroger.


I hope not too.  The local grocery store was good with tp, it was just Sam's that was down to a few packages of only one type.  


Charade67 said:


> Glad to hear they are behaving.


Well, they're quiet so that's a start.  Fingers crossed!


Charade67 said:


> Looking for suggestions. I want a small bag to take to Busch Gardens, but not a waist pack. I am looking for something that can hold an IPhone XS Max that is in an Otter Box, my wallet, and maybe a small bottle of sunscreen


I have a phone case that holds some cards inside and take it everywhere now.  I bought it when our arena went bagless and I needed something for the hockey games that held my credit card and ID.  It looks kind of like this:
https://www.amazon.com/OT-ONETOP-Kickstand-Magnetic-Shockproof
/dp/B07WNK6QF2/ref=redir_mobile_desktop?ie=UTF8&
aaxitk=sP4NmKMH75Ef6B1C8XWpTw&hsa_cr_id=3932681730101&ref_=sbx_be_s_sparkle_td_asin_0
I don't know if that would be helpful or not, but it sure has made it easier to go bagless for me.


macraven said:


> mrose
> So power windows on a car was what you wanted in the 80’s?
> Did you get the dream car?


Sounds silly now, doesn't it?  LOL!  Yes, I did get a dream car of both power windows and AC.  Now I buy cars that have auto start, cold weather package, and heated seats and steering wheel.  LOL!


schumigirl said:


> *Happy Birthday to one of our lovely ladies on the SAN thread*
> 
> *Our mate Vicki (Tink1957)*


Happy Birthday!





schumigirl said:


> Yes, turkey bacon shouldn`t be a thing.......


Or vegan bacon!  What actually is that made of?!


Realfoodfans said:


> Morning all - we were up early as J was excited to play on the x box in our holiday home! Has Nintendo at home but really wants the x box! Kev has been round the lake with the dog and on his own at his pace didn’t take long.


Have a great time!


snowpack said:


> Oh wow, you are taking me back. My first car, a Ford Pinto, had roll up windows. I had forgotten. Back then I was in love with the Honda CRX? Those little cars that the back end looked like it was sliced off. And yep they had electric windows.





snowpack said:


> If you or anyone else for that matter wants something for around the waist, I have a runners belt I have never used. I will gladly give it to anyone who can use it. Liked the concept, but just wasnt practical for me.


Can I ask what you didn't like about it?  I was looking at them at one time for a trip but didn't purchase.  


snowpack said:


> I have another son a few years older, my ravenclaw hippie.


Someone say Ravenclaw?  (my Ravenclaw ears perked at that!)


keishashadow said:


> today celebrating middle DS Bd with dinner. Have hot sausages in crock pot, picking up a couple of doz of wings, zucchini casserole, sour cream marinated cukes, corn on cob, veggie tray & chips & dip


Nice, have a great time!  
Sour cream cukes are one of my favs for summer!  I make it all the time.


keishashadow said:


> At least one here is tourist attraction, pretty cool actually. They have a haunt in their wooded area for charity every year


There's a mine tour not far from us but I don't think they do anything special for Halloween, and some other places here that do some Halloween things with the coal mining village and the "ghost tours" of Jim Thorpe.  I wanted to try the walking tour this year, but I don't know how things will be in the Fall here or if they'll have them.  


keishashadow said:


> Mac, Dave & I were all hunkered down at Universal one year Believe Lynne & Robbie at PBH. Was ahem interesting. Made me realize is not want to live in that path


I feel like if we had the means to prepare for a hurricane, like locals do, that I would've felt more prepared.  But when the staff at the resort tells you to stay away from the windows, don't open the curtains in case the glass breaks, the power might go out but you can't open windows or doors if you're hot, get enough food and water for a few days.... it kinda freaks you out!  LOL!

My cousin lives on the coast in SC and he had invited us up if we had to evacuate.  But then Dorian changed course and he was in the path and had to evacuate.  It's so crazy how everything can change in a few hours.

Not cooking tonight.  Doing take out and watching hockey.  Stanley Cup y'all!  

J- the Pens play at 8!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, huge amount of boxes out of the house, swim was lovely, and yes, as warm as the air.  Now chilling with this, since little one drives. 


Quite tasty as we cooled it just right. That and some chocolate chip cookies are a good appetizer serving.

Saw some deer too.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Tired.com!  

Happy Birthday @tink1957 hope you’re having a good day.

@mckennarose we have some caverns not far from us you can visit that were used for mineral and precious stone mining -  one you can visit in a
boat.  At Christmas another holds brass band concerts in the largest cave.  I’ve never been to that but would like to.

Sour cream cukes?  Will have to look that up.

Not Ravenclaw for me definitely a Gryffindor.

So lucky with the weather. Grandchildren even had a play in the sea later on in the day. We’ve been isolated so long I’m not comfortable going in a busy area. We drove along the coast and so many people there we decided not to stop - crowds and long queues for a fairground.

We drove back along the coast to a quieter dunes area and were able to have a good time with a big beach area and went to collect fish and chips for our meal.  Fish was excellent but chips (fries) not as good as our favourite at home.  Movie night was a dvd we found here and all heading to bed now.  We’re shattered but they’re still lively.

Good night - I’ll turn the light off in the morning @Charade67


----------



## macraven

Thanks Realfoodfans for the back up.

We don’t need the porch light on in the morning!

Wondering how charade is going to top last nights light.

Tink... are you watching the Braves now?
Ozuna just hit a home run..
Happy!

Hope your birthday has been great today!!!


----------



## Charade67

Shopping didn't go as well as I had hoped. I found a small back pack at Target, but I once I got it home and tried it out, I decided that I really didn't like it. B asked if she could have it, so I gave it to her.  She managed to find a couple of swimsuits, which wasn't easy since everything had been picked over. 

One of the things I was looking for was an everyday crossbody bag. I keep getting Facebook ads for a company called Sakroots. They have a bag that I am thinking about buying. 



Lynne G said:


> Good luck on the hunt, Charade, and hope your mall is not too crowded.


The mall wasn't bad, but we also went to Target and there were too many people in there. 



snowpack said:


> Forgot to share my good news. Looks like my work is not moving until late September/early October. It will not stand in the way of our anniversary trip. Hopefully 'rona wont either as hubby still is on the fence.


Awesome, Hope you get to take your trip.



keishashadow said:


> Yesterday afternoon made good on promise to DH to call & schedule long overdue mammo & colonoscopy. How luck was I they had a 9 am cancellation for today for the first test? They called back at 4 pm re the 2nd, I just couldn’t & let it go to voicemail lol


Ah, the joys of getting older. I had to start getting both at an earlier age that usual because my mother is both a breast cancer and colon cancer survivor. 



keishashadow said:


> today celebrating middle DS Bd with dinner.


Happy birthday to him. 



Keisha shadow said:


> DiL rented out entire movie theater. It’s a New thing here, they allow 25 people & show a golden oldie of your choice


That's a cool idea. What movie?



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Got some new face coverings delivered today!!!


Cool!



mckennarose said:


> Someone say Ravenclaw? (my Ravenclaw ears perked at that!)


 Another Ravenclaw here. 

Dh is watching baseball, but it's New Your and Boston - 2 teams I care nothing about. 
I'll go choose a light for tonight.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Charade67 said:


> Shopping didn't go as well as I had hoped. I found a small back pack at Target, but I once I got it home and tried it out, I decided that I really didn't like it. B asked if she could have it, so I gave it to her.  She managed to find a couple of swimsuits, which wasn't easy since everything had been picked over.
> 
> One of the things I was looking for was an everyday crossbody bag. I keep getting Facebook ads for a company called Sakroots. They have a bag that I am thinking about buying.
> 
> The mall wasn't bad, but we also went to Target and there were too many people in there.
> 
> Awesome, Hope you get to take your trip.
> 
> Ah, the joys of getting older. I had to start getting both at an earlier age that usual because my mother is both a breast cancer and colon cancer survivor.
> 
> Happy birthday to him.
> 
> That's a cool idea. What movie?
> 
> Cool!
> 
> Another Ravenclaw here.
> 
> Dh is watching baseball, but it's New Your and Boston - 2 teams I care nothing about.
> I'll go choose a light for tonight.


----------



## macraven

Just a quick drive by to see if our “lights” were on yet.


----------



## Charade67

This one's for Tink.


----------



## macraven

Kewl !

and a nice way to celebrate Tink/Vicki’s birthday


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, older one is having a very animated discussion with his online friends, and I need to holler to keep it down, and turn the tv down, I think I have heard enough fighting gun sounds that have been sounding for a couple of hours now.  Night owl I am not, so a mom holler and then bed for next. I think I hear little one listening to whatever she is watching to turn it down or use headphones. Another mom holler.  

Too bad you did not find what you wanted, but at least B got some new stuff, Charade. Did you see any Kipling bags? They are very lightweight, and crossbody ones they have many different styles of.

May your night be more peaceful than mine has been. Later homies. Be good, Sunday will be here when you wake up.

And for those homies in the Hurricane path, stay safe, and hope you have electricity and no flooding or damage, or loss of life.  Hugs

And Keisha, party on, a big Happy Birthday to your DS.


----------



## macraven

Lynne 
In all the times I have been with you in the parks, can’t imagine you holler to anyone!!

You always are smiling or laughing.

You are an early riser and your kids are night owls.
When they are back in college (whenever that starts again), maybe they will turn into early birds like you.


----------



## Realfoodfans

My favourite light so far and a shame to turn it off!

@Charade67 difficult to find the right bag but your daughter will enjoy it.  I threw a lot out when we moved that I’d accumulated but got a bargain one BL (before lockdown) which would be ideal for the parks - I use it all the time as my dog walking bag - a perfect size for purse, phone and keys and I use the side pocket now for mask, wipes and sanitizer.

it’s a beautiful morning here and J has been up a good while to play on the x box.  He’s absolutely no trouble and so happy to be with us - the stress he has going to his father now for full weekends is terrible but Emma has organised counselling for him but like everything a long wait.

Kev has been round the lake with Louie so time for more bacon!

Happy Sunday everyone and hope it’s peaceful for everyone.  @Lynne G hope the rest of your night was quiet.


----------



## tink1957

thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone  

love the tink light charade!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah, huge amount of boxes out of the house, swim was lovely, and yes, as warm as the air.  Now chilling with this, since little one drives.
> View attachment 515230
> 
> Quite tasty as we cooled it just right. That and some chocolate chip cookies are a good appetizer serving.
> 
> Saw some deer too.




Hope you enjoyed the wine Lynne.....it`s funny I never liked Rose of any kind, either red, white or sparkly.....my niece however Rose is all she drinks.....I tease her it`s sugared water.......but, each to their own......

Haven`t had a chocolate chip cookie for ages!! 





Charade67 said:


> Shopping didn't go as well as I had hoped. I found a small back pack at Target, but I once I got it home and tried it out, I decided that I really didn't like it. B asked if she could have it, so I gave it to her.  She managed to find a couple of swimsuits, which wasn't easy since everything had been picked over.
> 
> One of the things I was looking for was an everyday crossbody bag. I keep getting Facebook ads for a company called Sakroots. They have a bag that I am thinking about buying.
> 
> The mall wasn't bad, but we also went to Target and there were too many people in there.
> 
> Awesome, Hope you get to take your trip.
> 
> Ah, the joys of getting older. I had to start getting both at an earlier age that usual because my mother is both a breast cancer and colon cancer survivor.




Absolutely got to get checked regularly, I`m always amazed at the amount of women you see on tv say they`ve never had a check or exam. Scary. 

Shame the shopping didn`t work out for you today. I`m sure you`ll get something that suits you.





Lynne G said:


> Ack, older one is having a very animated discussion with his online friends, and I need to holler to keep it down, and turn the tv down, I think I have heard enough fighting gun sounds that have been sounding for a couple of hours now.  Night owl I am not, so a mom holler and then bed for next. I think I hear little one listening to whatever she is watching to turn it down or use headphones. Another mom holler.
> 
> Too bad you did not find what you wanted, but at least B got some new stuff, Charade. Did you see any Kipling bags? They are very lightweight, and crossbody ones they have many different styles of.
> 
> May your night be more peaceful than mine has been. Later homies. Be good, Sunday will be here when you wake up.
> 
> And for those homies in the Hurricane path, stay safe, and hope you have electricity and no flooding or damage, or loss of life.  Hugs
> 
> And Keisha, party on, a big Happy Birthday to your DS.




I like Kipling bags too....I have had a few over the years and they last well. Hope you had a good sleep!! 





tink1957 said:


> thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone
> 
> love the tink light charade!




Hey Vicki.......good to see you.....hope it was a good birthday for you......





Beautiful sunny morning today......have hung some washing out and it`ll dry in not time at all as there is a little breeze. Feels fresher but so lovely. 

Plan to nip down to the beach for a walk soon......doesn`t take long to walk down, maybe 10 minutes max.....or we could drive in 2 minutes!!! There`s plenty of car parks there.....but it`ll blow the cobwebs off us this morning for sure. The Kyle asked me to cut his hair again today....I`m getting quite good at that now. Tom is just the shaver over the top so that`s easy, but I was so nervous doing Kyle`s hair the first time...but he was pleased with it.

Marinated our lamb shanks overnight in red wine, rosemary garlic and so on.....Kyle complained the house reeked of garlic this morning....even upstairs!! oops....

Put the slow cooker on around 8am with some stock and they`ll simmer away all day....love them!!! 

Plan to do some baking this afternoon. Although it`s lovely weather, it`s not going to be overly warm, maybe 70F. It`lll get warmer as the week goes on. 

Hope Keisha`s son`s birthday celebration went well......I`m sure it was fabulous!!! 

































Have a wonderful Sunday..........​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, Sunday it is.  And yep, I was out as fast as my light was.  And did not get up until 7 today.  That is a late wake up.  I was tired.  

Was going to hang a load of linens out, but with it looking cloudy, thought no. Good thing, a very quick downpour just passed by, and yay, no need to water the plants. Well, probably will still have to. Even the street does not sound wet. Still gray out. And still warm. As of weather for the week news last night, the hurricane will still get us wet, and wind blown. But hey, any air that comes from the South, we will be starting and having a heat wave of 90 degree days. What a nice summer week to start August. Hot and humid, with those ooh that was a nasty afternoon or evening storm, and then an ugh, it’s still muggy out.

Real, Mac and Schumi, thanks.  My kids are good kids, and I can stay up late, but I am usually the first one to bed.  Oh I do holler, as   I guess our walls are not thin. LoL

With that, yes, I hope to be like Schumi’s cat picture, I am relaxing this Sunday morning.  As our usual Sunday, it’s the get the trash out, and this Sunday, get the donated stuff out, too.  Both the trash truck and the donation truck will be picking up tomorrow morning.  As we don’t know exactly when the donation truck will arrive, we said morning pick up, please.  But since our trash truck usually arrives by 7 am, DH and I will be online, working at least an hour before that, and the kids will be sound asleep on Monday at that hour, as no one wants to do the put out, earlier than by 7am Monday morning.  So all goes to the curb this Sunday evening. And I guess many of my neighbors are not early birds either, as a normal Sunday night sound, is the rolling of trash cans to the curb.  

Ah, my normal quiet Sunday morning as well. Remote in my hand, as I get to pick what the screen is playing. And yes, a cup of tea is in my hand. And a hehe, I taught my kids well, I can be quite noisy, and they don’t awake from their sleep. Yep, and our dogs were too. No getting up, until mom or dad does.

 But as every Sunday means, ithe weekend is over.  Yeah,


----------



## macraven

When I lived in the north, always hung clothes outside to dry
Winter times, they hung in the basement to dry 

now I’m in the south, all things dry inside the house
No one has clothes lines outside in my hoa.

Lynne, what time do your kids get up?



Wondering who is on bacon duty this morning?
We are out of bacon so I know it’s not me

Have a great day homies !
Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, nothing like a phone flash screen note.  Excessive Heat Warning for today, 100 degree or so feeling out.  Yep, mostly staying inside with the AC running day.  Hehe, AC just went on again. 

Ah, it is a good Sunday morning, and ooh more rain is now sounding. And it’s done raining. A quick passing shower. The good stuff, the yellow and red colored radar kind, as to the North.  Hope McK is staying safe, and dry.  

Hope yours is also good, less wet, and muggy.

Oh, and I fully don’t expect my kids to get up before 11 or so, Mac.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

macraven said:


> Wondering who is on bacon duty this morning?
> We are out of bacon so I know it’s not me



Here for Bacon duty!! Serving with eggs and English muffins.


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Excessive Heat Warning for today, 100 degree or so feeling out. Yep, mostly staying inside with the AC running day. Hehe, AC just went on again.


I'm getting phone notices too.  The first one was a lightening warning.  So far we don't have anything and it's still sunny and SUPER humid.  We did get rain overnight, and was the first rain in a few days, so much needed in the garden.


Lynne G said:


> The good stuff, the yellow and red colored radar kind, as to the North. Hope McK is staying safe, and dry.


It looks like it's just south of us, but we're expected to get some around 2 or 3.  Just in time for the Flyers game, ugh!  I'll be making tacos later, if any homies are interested!  The really good, super bad for you, fried type.  Can't wait!  DD's boyfriend is coming, he's the big Flyers fan, and bringing adult beverages.

Everyone stay safe with all the weather related mess out there.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah, Sunday it is.  And yep, I was out as fast as my light was.  And did not get up until 7 today.  That is a late wake up.  I was tired.
> 
> Was going to hang a load of linens out, but with it looking cloudy, thought no. Good thing, a very quick downpour just passed by, and yay, no need to water the plants. Well, probably will still have to. Even the street does not sound wet. Still gray out. And still warm. As of weather for the week news last night, the hurricane will still get us wet, and wind blown. But hey, any air that comes from the South, we will be starting and having a heat wave of 90 degree days. What a nice summer week to start August. Hot and humid, with those ooh that was a nasty afternoon or evening storm, and then an ugh, it’s still muggy out.
> 
> Real, Mac and Schumi, thanks.  My kids are good kids, and I can stay up late, but I am usually the first one to bed.  Oh I do holler, as   I guess our walls are not thin. LoL
> 
> With that, yes, I hope to be like Schumi’s cat picture, I am relaxing this Sunday morning.  As our usual Sunday, it’s the get the trash out, and this Sunday, get the donated stuff out, too.  Both the trash truck and the donation truck will be picking up tomorrow morning.  As we don’t know exactly when the donation truck will arrive, we said morning pick up, please.  But since our trash truck usually arrives by 7 am, DH and I will be online, working at least an hour before that, and the kids will be sound asleep on Monday at that hour, as no one wants to do the put out, earlier than by 7am Monday morning.  So all goes to the curb this Sunday evening. And I guess many of my neighbors are not early birds either, as a normal Sunday night sound, is the rolling of trash cans to the curb.
> 
> Ah, my normal quiet Sunday morning as well. Remote in my hand, as I get to pick what the screen is playing. And yes, a cup of tea is in my hand. And a hehe, I taught my kids well, I can be quite noisy, and they don’t awake from their sleep. Yep, and our dogs were too. No getting up, until mom or dad does.
> 
> But as every Sunday means, ithe weekend is over.  Yeah,
> View attachment 515301





We had to stop leaving charity donations at the end of our property for pick up as there were so many fake vans who collected the bags and then went on to sell the stuff for their own profits going around......hardly anyone leaves donations out here now. 

We take everything straight to the Charity store of our choice.....we try to vary it between three or four we favour. 

Glad you slept well Lynne.......






macraven said:


> When I lived in the north, always hung clothes outside to dry
> Winter times, they hung in the basement to dry
> 
> now I’m in the south, all things dry inside the house
> No one has clothes lines outside in my hoa.
> 
> Lynne, what time do your kids get up?
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering who is on bacon duty this morning?
> We are out of bacon so I know it’s not me
> 
> Have a great day homies !
> Enjoy the rest of your weekend.




I`m quite the saddest person on the planet for being so happy when I get all my laundry out on the line, dried, ironed and put away all in the one day. There is nothign fresher than laundry that`s been outside drying.......and we always have plenty of fresh breeze around here....straight off the sea! 

Folks I know in Florida, some have never hung a washing out on a line.....ever!!! Winter I usually use the dryer or I have a clothes thing in the laundry room to dry things I won`t use the dryer for. But, yes, I love clothes outside drying.......





Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Here for Bacon duty!! Serving with eggs and English muffins.




Sounds good!!!! We missed the bacon this morning......had some smoked salmon and scrambled eggs....egg whites for me.....it was delicious!!! But......bacon is hard to beat!!! 




Had quite a busy-ish day.......walked on the beach for a while and it was breezy....came home and all the laundry was dry.......cut Kyle`s hair and boy did it need it!!! Couldn`t believe how much came off it.......had lunch, baked a few things including cherry scones and flourless chocolate cake for Kyle.....ironed and put things away or in Kyle`s room and now about to serve up dinner. 

Lamb is all cooked and sauce has been thickened and tastes beautiful....even if I say so myself......potatoes and carrots are just about ready too.....

Plan to sit and watch some tv tonight!

Had some sunshine and lightning today......weird weather. And some more dark cloud building as I type.......lovely!!!

Time for food......almost........


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, McK, we are going to be screen watching the Fly Boys too, this afternoon.  Glad you didn’t get that nasty part of the storm line.  

This morning, did a short grocery shopping trip, and needed the sunglasses on.  AC was cranking in the car, felt so icky when I opened the door.

Kids did get up around 11:30, so brunch it was.  Yep, bacon, sausage and ham, scrambled eggs, chicken tenders, chicken grilled with honey bbq sauce on it, mac and cheese, mashed with brown gravy, and even cooked some grits.  All now relaxing and yeah, it’s the afternoon now.

Yes, Schumi, it was a sweet wine, and well, I tend to find ones that are sweeter.  I do like a good white, that is not too sweet.  But I liked the name of the wine, so we thought to try it.  Was refreshing on a very hot day.  We don’t make cookies that often in the summer, but when you get dough already made, cookies don’t take much work.  Made enough for one tray, so none leftover. And shame that you cannot leave donation bags out.  Here, if it is clearly trash, game on.  I have never seen my donations picked up by other than the donation place I use.  Most of the time, I feel free to dump in their huge boxes at the back of another donation store.   

Ah, watching the space channel right now.  May turn to something else, as too much talking right now.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all woke up feeling as tho i had a hangover, but no booze yesterday.  Perhaps shift in air pressure.  Doing a whole lotta nothing today & feeling lucky to have fridge (on probably last of it’s 9 lives but working well again!) full of leftovers from yesterday

Haven’t hung out clothes to dry in decades, do enjoy that smell but with allergies not a great idea.  Many local communities with HOAs forbid the practice. 

Found it interesting that despite each theater limited to 25 people, they still had the snack bar open

Yes, i did bring Lysol wipes to disinfect everything3 doz of the best wings we had in ages went missing from my buffet, found the mr hiding with them in game room.  As if we wouldn’t miss them/him lol



schumigirl said:


> what`s the movie? Any chance of RHPS......lol....


Oh, i wish, it was original karate kid.  Let’s just say it didn’t hold up and between mr myagi (sp) both beating up & serving booze to underage kids, well, it was a bit uncomfortable


mckennarose said:


> bought it when our arena went bagless and I needed something for the hockey games that held my credit card and ID.


We can still use the clear bags here under a certain size, handy but feel a bit violated as all can see my stuffs


mckennarose said:


> But when the staff at the resort tells you to stay away from the windows, don't open the curtains in case the glass breaks, the power might go out but you can't open windows or doors if you're hot, get enough food and water for a few days.... it kinda freaks you out! LOL!


Only rules we had were don’t go outside or in pool (which was full of the loungers, wish i took a pic of that. Enjoyed watching the giant palm trees sway back & forth in front of our window.


Charade67 said:


> Ah, the joys of getting older. I had to start getting both at an earlier age that usual because my mother is both a breast cancer and colon cancer survivor.


Experienced, not the “o” word lololololol JK   I’m at the point where every day vertical is a win 


Lynne G said:


> Did you see any Kipling bags?


I tried to like those bags, something about the strap & what seemed to be too much width of bag that kept bumping & catchng on things that compelled me to give it away.

my disney dooney bags were getting too ‘beat up’ in the parks.

Used to do the VB various crossbodies in the parks, would pack different sizes depending on whether I was ‘homeless’ between split stays or on our arrival/departure days.

Have taken to the ugly black fanny packs used by EMTs & nurses.  Comes in various sizes.  Use generally as it a cross body, but adjusts low enough to hit the hip,  but on rides can adjust 3 prong strap

Best part, every time I come home from being out it’s so easy to spray it down with disinfectant.  Times they did change. Four months ago wouldn’t have been caught dead outside the parks wearing one lol




schumigirl said:


> it`s funny I never liked Rose of any kind, either red, white or sparkly.....my niece however Rose is all she drinks.....I tease her it`s sugared water.......but, each to their own......


I’m of the sweeter the better as to wine .  Thinking i’ve just had the ‘wrong’ rose, as the mix just doesn’t sit right with me.


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Here for Bacon duty!! Serving with eggs and English muffins.


Bacon day 2 here, today with scrambled eggs & toast.  Now, i’m Hungry for english muffins.


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Yep, McK, we are going to be screen watching the Fly Boys too, this afternoon.


Tacos should be ready by first intermission, if any homies are over this way!  31 tacos filled and ready to be fried, and extra meat on the side if we need to make more.


keishashadow said:


> Hey all woke up feeling as tho i had a hangover, but no booze yesterday. Perhaps shift in air pressure.


 I hope you feel better soon.


keishashadow said:


> 3 doz of the best wings we had in ages went missing from my buffet, found the mr hiding with them in game room. As if we wouldn’t miss them/him lol


That's funny!  And something my hubby would do too.


keishashadow said:


> We can still use the clear bags here under a certain size, handy but feel a bit violated as all can see my stuffs


I *think* we can have small clear bags too, but I'm not 100% sure.  After getting sent back to the car at the arena in 20 degrees to put my purse back, I just bought the phone/wallet thingy to be safe.


keishashadow said:


> Only rules we had were don’t go outside or in pool (which was full of the loungers, wish i took a pic of that.


I have pics of them removing the loungers, but I didn't see if they put the rest in the pool.  I didn't know they did that.  I also have pics of a bare Orange garage in Disney Springs.  It was eerie.  They did have cars and vans from the hotels on that strip parked on the first level for protection, but every other level was crazy empty.


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. I am trying not to take a nap, but I am so sleepy. We just had a brief storm pass through. It's just a perfect day to stay in and do nothIng.



Lynne G said:


> Too bad you did not find what you wanted, but at least B got some new stuff, Charade. Did you see any Kipling bags? They are very lightweight, and crossbody ones they have many different styles of.


No Kipling bags, but we only have 2 department stores in our mall - JC Penney and Belk. I might find some at Macys, but have to go to Roanoke.



Realfoodfans said:


> difficult to find the right bag but your daughter will enjoy it. I threw a lot out when we moved that I’d accumulated but got a bargain one BL (before lockdown) which would be ideal for the parks - I use it all the time as my dog walking bag - a perfect size for purse, phone and keys and I use the side pocket now for mask, wipes and sanitizer.


I have a cheap crossbody that I might use when we go to Busch Gardens. I still have plenty of time to look for something to take to Disney.



macraven said:


> When I lived in the north, always hung clothes outside to dry
> Winter times, they hung in the basement to dry
> 
> now I’m in the south, all things dry inside the house
> No one has clothes lines outside in my hoa.


I don't think I have seen an outdoor clothesline in ages. I think it gets too humid in the south to dry wash outside.



Lynne G said:


> Ooh, nothing like a phone flash screen note. Excessive Heat Warning for today, 100 degree or so feeling out. Yep, mostly staying inside with the AC running day. Hehe, AC just went on again.


You have it worse that we do. Only supposed to have a high of 88 today.



schumigirl said:


> Folks I know in Florida, some have never hung a washing out on a line.....ever!!!


That's me. I have never hung wash out. I prefer to use the dryer.



keishashadow said:


> Lol i wish, it was original karate kid. Let’s just say it didn’t hold up and between mr myagi (sp) both beating up & serving booze to underage kids, well, it was a bit uncomfortable


Wait, Karate Kid is considered to be a golden oldie?

Need to go do something to keep myself awake. The storm has passed, so I guess I can continue with the laundry.


----------



## keishashadow

And we have splash down!  Can’t remember the last time I watched a water landing.  


mckennarose said:


> After getting sent back to the car at the arena in 20 degrees to put my purse back, I just bought the phone/wallet thingy to be safe.


Ug

Charade lol yes, they switch up the movies every week or so.  It was about the best of the batch.  Will say it was strange to just have 7 people there


----------



## Lynne G

Fabulous they landed in what was calm water.

At the mall, ugh some stores feel warm.  

Awesome you had a fun time at cinema, and yum, those wings really look good, Keisha.


Ooh those Flyers.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.....yes, it`s a shame that low life criminals do that, but they must make enough money off of it for them to keep doing it......handing stuff into the stores at least we know it`s going to benefit some folks.






keishashadow said:


> Hey all woke up feeling as tho i had a hangover, but no booze yesterday.  Perhaps shift in air pressure.  Doing a whole lotta nothing today & feeling lucky to have fridge (on probably last of it’s 9 lives but working well again!) full of leftovers from yesterday
> 
> Haven’t hung out clothes to dry in decades, do enjoy that smell but with allergies not a great idea.  Many local communities with HOAs forbid the practice.
> 
> View attachment 515396Found it interesting that despite each theater limited to 25 people, they still had the snack bar open
> 
> View attachment 515393Yes, i did bring Lysol wipes to disinfect everythingView attachment 5153943 doz of the best wings we had in ages went missing from my buffet, found the mr hiding with them in game room.  As if we wouldn’t miss them/him lol
> 
> 
> Oh, i wish, it was original karate kid.  Let’s just say it didn’t hold up and between mr myagi (sp) both beating up & serving booze to underage kids, well, it was a bit uncomfortable
> 
> We can still use the clear bags here under a certain size, handy but feel a bit violated as all can see my stuffs
> 
> Only rules we had were don’t go outside or in pool (which was full of the loungers, wish i took a pic of that. Enjoyed watching the giant palm trees sway back & forth in front of our window.
> 
> Experienced, not the “o” word lololololol JK   I’m at the point where every day vertical is a win
> 
> I tried to like those bags, something about the strap & what seemed to be too much width of bag that kept bumping & catchng on things that compelled me to give it away.
> 
> my disney dooney bags were getting too ‘beat up’ in the parks.
> 
> Used to do the VB various crossbodies in the parks, would pack different sizes depending on whether I was ‘homeless’ between split stays or on our arrival/departure days.
> 
> Have taken to the ugly black fanny packs used by EMTs & nurses.  Comes in various sizes.  Use generally as it a cross body, but adjusts low enough to hit the hip,  but on rides can adjust 3 prong strap
> 
> Best part, every time I come home from being out it’s so easy to spray it down with disinfectant.  Times they did change. Four months ago wouldn’t have been caught dead outside the parks wearing one lol
> 
> 
> 
> I’m of the sweeter the better as to wine .  Thinking i’ve just had the ‘wrong’ rose, as the mix just doesn’t sit right with me.
> 
> Bacon day 2 here, today with scrambled eggs & toast.  Now, i’m Hungry for english muffins.




lol......your mister looks like the happiest man in the world there!!!!! 

I never liked that movie, everyone raved about it, didn`t quite get it......

Food sounded so good though!!! 

Yep, you know me.....not a fan of sweet wine, although the bottle I used last night for the lamb today was a sweeter red that we aren`t fussed on....think someone brought it at some point as I`ve never bought it. But, we all like what we like.......I hate when someone tries to tell you what you should like.....met a few of them in my time......

Yes, allergies and hanging washing out don`t really go together I guess.....I have a thing for the smell of laundry that`s been outside......If I could be bothered and our weather co-operated, I`d change my sheets every day for that fresh smell the dryer doesn`t capture......but, I don`t lol......



keishashadow said:


> And we have splash down!  Can’t remember the last time I watched a water landing.
> 
> Ug
> 
> Charade lol yes, they switch up the movies every week or so.  It was about the best of the batch.  Will say it was strange to just have 7 people there



It was pretty amazing to watch.....glad Doug and Bob made it home safe and sound.....super cool guys with an amazing life......Kyle shouted me they were about to splash down as I was writing your email.......

Tom and I ventured a few times to the cinema in the afternoon years back as I detest people`s noise in cinema`s....we saw Halloween H20 and The Sixth Sense with 3 other people each time......maybe 4......but it was brilliant.....no disturbances at all!!! I`m so anti social with cinema`s ...that would suit me down to the ground....





Will keep an eye on Bob and Doug as they come back to dry land on Nasa tv......love watching that!! Fascinating stuff.......

Sun is shining but in an hour or so it`ll be getting darker......looks lovely right now.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Had to laugh about the movie - weekend before lockdown I took J to see Onward - I’d been visiting Dad every single day since New Year and it was the first day the hospital said no visitors so thought I’d have a break - but it made me realise things were really bad - if you look at the photo you’ll see why! (Why are photos appearing sideways again?)


----------



## macraven

You had no issues with trying to see past anyone’s head..

place looks empty..


----------



## Realfoodfans

macraven said:


> You had no issues with trying to see past anyone’s head..
> 
> place looks empty..


It was - only the two of us there!  Very surreal.  Time for bed here as we have to pack up and head home in the morning.  Enjoy the rest of your day.  Night all.


----------



## mckennarose

Realfoodfans said:


> It was - only the two of us there!  Very surreal.  Time for bed here as we have to pack up and head home in the morning.  Enjoy the rest of your day.  Night all.


Safe travels home!


----------



## macraven

Mrose stole my thunder

lol

Safe travels home!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

keishashadow said:


> And we have splash down!  Can’t remember the last time I watched a water landing.
> 
> Ug
> 
> Charade lol yes, they switch up the movies every week or so.  It was about the best of the batch.  Will say it was strange to just have 7 people there



With all the stuff going on the SpaceX program has definitely brought some excitement to many, and a great thing for our Country!!!

I was mind boggled why we didn’t have a replacement for the shuttle before it was taken out of service.

We all know the reason for that though.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Spent most of the afternoon assembling another puzzle. This one was so much easier than the last one. We have one more left. I hope tp have it completed before dh and B have to go back to school.



keishashadow said:


> Charade lol yes, they switch up the movies every week or so. It was about the best of the batch. Will say it was strange to just have 7 people there


I would love to watch a movie with just 7 people. I always seem to get stuck in front of the seat kickers. 



Realfoodfans said:


> weekend before lockdown I took J to see Onward -


We did the same. That was the last movie I saw in a theater before lockdown.  I was a little annoyed when Disney plus added it right after we had spend theater prices to see it. 

Our latest puzzle - vintage movie posters.


----------



## Charade67

I can barely keep my eyes open, so I am turning the light on early tonight. I will probably wake up in a few hours.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, the back to routine has already commenced. Trash and donation out and ready for pick up. Alarm set, and all screen watching. Ended up with a late dinner of chicken and orange and red peppers. I added some cheese, and put on a tortilla. So did the men, but little one had hers on rice. Then yum, some ice cream.

Will be a very warm night.  I just put the last of the trash out, and was still oh so muggy.  86 said the thermometer.  Yeah, icky. 

Safe travels home, Real.

McK, yay, Fly Boys looked good today. Hope your food was lush and all enjoyed.

Charade, great puzzle. So colorful. I am still working on mine. Sparkling pieces, so one of the harder ones. I am not spending as much time with it.

All, I too am fading fast.  May all the homies have a most restful sleep.  And yeah, Monday when you wake, rested from a sound sleeping.


----------



## macraven

Seems like this weekend went by fast for me.
Never did finish my check list of plan A or B.

Will try to go to bed early tonight so I can get up early on Monday to work on my rose bushes before it is hot outside.

Sweet dreams to all the homies !


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening all!  Just popping in for a quick greeting!

If 2020 couldn't get any better....

shark sightings at our beaches for the past five days....and a 400 pound bull shark was caught at the same beach my brother lifeguards at....good times

and now a tropical storm watch....

and our Governor makes the call on what is going to happen on schools next week.....

and so my watch begins....


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Spent most of the afternoon assembling another puzzle. This one was so much easier than the last one. We have one more left. I hope tp have it completed before dh and B have to go back to school.
> 
> I would love to watch a movie with just 7 people. I always seem to get stuck in front of the seat kickers.
> 
> We did the same. That was the last movie I saw in a theater before lockdown.  I was a little annoyed when Disney plus added it right after we had spend theater prices to see it.
> 
> Our latest puzzle - vintage movie posters.
> 
> View attachment 515481




I love that puzzle! 

Seatkickers are annoying.......it`s amazing how many parents don`t seem to notice their little darlings doing it.......or worse....it`s the adults! 






Charade67 said:


> I can barely keep my eyes open, so I am turning the light on early tonight. I will probably wake up in a few hours.
> 
> View attachment 515494




Nice light........





macraven said:


> Seems like this weekend went by fast for me.
> Never did finish my check list of plan A or B.
> 
> Will try to go to bed early tonight so I can get up early on Monday to work on my rose bushes before it is hot outside.
> 
> Sweet dreams to all the homies !





Your rose bushes are beautiful......and a lot of work to keep looking pretty....hope you had sweet dreams too.......





KStarfish82 said:


> Evening all!  Just popping in for a quick greeting!
> 
> If 2020 couldn't get any better....
> 
> shark sightings at our beaches for the past five days....and a 400 pound bull shark was caught at the same beach my brother lifeguards at....good times
> 
> and now a tropical storm watch....
> 
> and our Governor makes the call on what is going to happen on schools next week.....
> 
> and so my watch begins....



Good luck on the schools call.....it has to be a huge worry they`ll make the right decision. And yes, saw the sharks off your coast.....that was a big old bull shark!! 




Love a sunny Monday......

Much cooler this morning, highs of mid 60`s for us today, but it is just the nicest looking day out there.......

Walk at some point today, but have to pop out for some grocery items first....all fresh stuff. Going to try and pop in to see one of my friends who heads off to Turkey tomorrow......not a place I`d ever go, but they love it. And it`s one of the few places that requires no quarantine when they come back. 

I have loads of rosemary to use up, so think I`ll make some bread with it today, will fit dinner around that......we don`t grow veg in our garden, but have a small herb area.......not much in that either but rosemary is in abundance this year. 








































Have a wonderful Monday...........​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, a good morning it is, Schumi.  And a bit warmer for me.  I’m in the mid 70’s right now.  A cloudy start to the day, but the clouds have parted, and glorious sun is shining through the window.  Sunny day, until the clouds again form again, later in the day, with an increasing unlucky chance of thunderstorms and it rain this evening. 

Then, like Kfish, a Tropical Storm warning has been issued where I live too. You would think we live North enough, Hurricane type storms don’t come. Eh, nope. Any one remember Sandy? And some snowy Nor’Easters that give us feet of snow? Yeah. Well, at least this one is not as strong as a Hurricane, but hey 4 to 6 inches of rain on a land which has now not had a lot of rain. Oh I can see flooding, and yes, a Flash Flood warning issued through tomorrow too. And lucky me, hair appointment tomorrow. Well, no matter, I don’t mind her not drying my hair, as if raining, would be wet hair anyway. So ready to be legally blonde once more. Ah, a somewhat back to routine for hair. Yay.

Ah, Kfish, yes, what a year it has been. Yep, warmer summer seas brings the sharks around. That was a rather large bull shark. Eek. Yeah, our City schools went from a hybrid to all online. I hope you find out soon, what your school district says. My local school district has said, online only for awhile now. Makes sense, and with our local schools not doing school sports, even more reason to not have the kids go in. I will say, kinda sad. While I am very thankful my kids are now college kids, I always look forward to hearing the marching band practice, as we live very close to the senior high school. None will be heard this August.

And so, back to routine continues, and that includes a cup of tea in my hand. Ah, nice.

Happy Monday everyone. 

Abd have to say, not a rosemary fan.  So, some food I won’t swing by Schumi’s for.  Fresh baked shortbread, yes.  LoL


----------



## jump00

Good morning everyone!!!!! Rain yesterday but July was the hottest we’ve had in 20 years so can’t complain with one poor day.  Spent the day sleeping as my teeth were throbbing again after so much dental work on Thursday.  I thought I had such a good recovery............ ooops I did too much and paid for it.  My son flew to Latvia ( via Warsaw Poland)  on Friday and called me while in Poland panicked he would have to self quarantine for 14 days before entering Latvia.  I ended up calling the embassy in Poland and was transferred to Ottawa and they were so helpful!!!!!!  He was fine.  It was such a tense few hours.  Both my husband and I didn’t want him travelling overseas during a pandemic as so much can happen ( or borders close) in an instant!!!!!  He overheard people talking about being quarantined so even though he checked before he left multiple times he wanted to be sure.  My best friends husband is Latvian so they have family there if he needed help.  Thank goodness.
So why would he travel during COVID 19??????  Great question!!!!
His girlfriend is from Latvia originally and they had planned to visit her brother and friends.  Her parents live here in Toronto but she goes back often.  He works in a high stress job and needed to take a break and after some research he and his girlfriend thought Latvia would be a safe place to visit.  ( very low COVID cases).
Sorry for the long rant............  I am a worrier.  Thanks for listening
Jump00
Brenda


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> McK, yay, Fly Boys looked good today. Hope your food was lush and all enjoyed.


Yeah, they did alright.  I was wondering if they would be able to keep up their momentum from Spring and they did.  Beating the Bruins is no easy feat.  (I'm also a Bruins fan)



macraven said:


> Will try to go to bed early tonight so I can get up early on Monday to work on my rose bushes before it is hot outside.


Can you come and work on my rose bush too?  I had to transplant it due the the new fence and it's not bouncing back as nice yet.  


KStarfish82 said:


> shark sightings at our beaches for the past five days....and a 400 pound bull shark was caught at the same beach my brother lifeguards at....good times


That's enormous!  Yikes!  I hope everyone stays safe on the beach.


KStarfish82 said:


> and our Governor makes the call on what is going to happen on schools next week.....


Our local school is still petitioning parents about either online, in school or a hybrid of both.  After reading about the sleep away camp in Georgia where hundreds of school age kids were infected in June, it really made me stop to think.

My youngest graduated college in Spring, and she's enrolled again for Fall at a different university.  So far all her classes are online, but the campus is *supposed* to be open for some classes too.  They are doing a weird block type schedule where they take the whole Fall semester and divide it into three blocks.  She only has one class from August to October and 4 or 5 from October to November.  We'll see how this goes......


Lynne G said:


> You would think we live North enough, Hurricane type storms don’t come. Eh, nope. Any one remember Sandy? And some snowy Nor’Easters that give us feet of snow? Yeah


Yep, lots of rain, flash floods, we had a tornado two years ago that demolished a shopping complex, winds from hurricanes.  Then the snow and flooding from those storms.  

It's a little cloudy up here too.  Phone says the rain will move in tonight around 8.



jump00 said:


> Spent the day sleeping as my teeth were throbbing again after so much dental work on Thursday. I thought I had such a good recovery............ ooops I did too much and paid for it


Oh no!  I hope you're feeling better today.


jump00 said:


> He was fine. It was such a tense few hours. Both my husband and I didn’t want him travelling overseas during a pandemic as so much can happen ( or borders close) in an instant!!!!! He overheard people talking about being quarantined so even though he checked before he left multiple times he wanted to be sure. My best friends husband is Latvian so they have family there if he needed help. Thank goodness.


I'm glad it worked out and he can enjoy his time and get home safely.


----------



## jump00

mckennarose said:


> Yeah, they did alright.  I was wondering if they would be able to keep up their momentum from Spring and they did.  Beating the Bruins is no easy feat.  (I'm also a Bruins fan)
> 
> 
> Can you come and work on my rose bush too?  I had to transplant it due the the new fence and it's not bouncing back as nice yet.
> 
> That's enormous!  Yikes!  I hope everyone stays safe on the beach.
> 
> Our local school is still petitioning parents about either online, in school or a hybrid of both.  After reading about the sleep away camp in Georgia where hundreds of school age kids were infected in June, it really made me stop to think.
> 
> My youngest graduated college in Spring, and she's enrolled again for Fall at a different university.  So far all her classes are online, but the campus is *supposed* to be open for some classes too.  They are doing a weird block type schedule where they take the whole Fall semester and divide it into three blocks.  She only has one class from August to October and 4 or 5 from October to November.  We'll see how this goes......
> 
> Yep, lots of rain, flash floods, we had a tornado two years ago that demolished a shopping complex, winds from hurricanes.  Then the snow and flooding from those storms.
> 
> It's a little cloudy up here too.  Phone says the rain will move in tonight around 8.
> 
> 
> Oh no!  I hope you're feeling better today.
> 
> I'm glad it worked out and he can enjoy his time and get home safely.


Thanks @mckennarose for your good wishes!!!!!
Jump00


----------



## Lynne G

Jump, hope your teeth are not as painful now.  Scary, but glad all worked out in the travels.

Sun is shining.  More tea for me.  

Yeah, McK, hope the hockey is better this year. Though I have to say, any time they beat the Bruins, is a good thing. One of the opposing teams the City loves to hate. Yeah, I assume we will have a rainy night and bands of rain tomorrow. They are still saying we will see some sun though. But like most storms, gone by tomorrow night, and a full day of sun Wednesday. Hotter too, then.

Morning is dragging. And oddly, though not that oddly, older one is up. Like Real’s gaming guy, mine realizes easy to control remote when little one is not up, and DH and I are busy.  Monday.  Yeah.


----------



## macraven

Our schools open August 10, usually they open the week prior.
K-5 is all day in school. Jr high and high school will alternate days 

All this is for in the school buildings.

90% of the families voted to have in school classrooms.

Not going to be a searing hot day here. 
I’ll  be able to work in the yard later today.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Charade67 said:


> Our latest puzzle - vintage movie posters.



Cool puzzle! 


macraven said:


> Will try to go to bed early tonight so I can get up early on Monday to work on my rose bushes before it is hot outside.



I love roses! I only have the knockout roses because everything else seems like too much work. Unfortunately (or maybe fortunately??) the deer have helped me keep mine VERY trimmed this year. 



KStarfish82 said:


> and our Governor makes the call on what is going to happen on schools next week.....



Good luck, hope you get a decision soon! Sometimes the waiting is the worst. Just ask Tom Petty. 



schumigirl said:


> I have loads of rosemary to use up, so think I`ll make some bread with it today



Sounds delish! I think Macaroni Grill had a bread like that back in the day and I used to love it. 



Lynne G said:


> Ah, a good morning it is, Schumi. And a bit warmer for me. I’m in the mid 70’s right now. A cloudy start to the day, but the clouds have parted, and glorious sun is shining through the window. Sunny day, until the clouds again form again, later in the day, with an increasing unlucky chance of thunderstorms and it rain this evening.



We are having a cool couple of days here - only a high of 70 today! Hopefully your weather doesn't get too bad and you don't get those flash floods. 



jump00 said:


> I ended up calling the embassy in Poland and was transferred to Ottawa and they were so helpful!!!!!! He was fine. It was such a tense few hours. Both my husband and I didn’t want him travelling overseas during a pandemic as so much can happen ( or borders close) in an instant!!!!!



Yes that must have been a stressful couple of hours! Glad everything is ok though. And hope you start feeling better too!



This week is going to feel long I think. One more week till vacation! Will be packing and finishing up the new shirts I'm making so should keep the nights busy. 

Not sure what to make for lunch and dinner. With it being colder and cloudy out it almost feels like I need to make soup....maybe a good chicken tortilla soup is what the doctor orders for today. And since the bacon was so good this weekend do some BLT's to use up garden tomatoes. Mac I will save you a couple of pieces! 







Have a great day peeps!


----------



## macraven

Elsa, you know I  bacon...
Thanks!


----------



## Lynne G

So enjoy reading what for meals.  Yours sound great, Elsa.  Yeah, we have a 90 degree day before the rain comes.  

Mac, love roses, but once my very old, huge one did not make it through a winter, no new one lives where the old one was. So I gave up, and just plant bulbs instead. Easier. For years, had to keep dusting for the icky bugs it would attract. Had many a beautiful creamy white tea rose flowers from it. So hopefully you got to trimming before it got to hot.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@jump00 hope your teeth heal well.  We still can’t get appointments unless emergency but hopefully soon as I have a bone growth that they monitor every three months - not been for eight now.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Home after our short break and we all enjoyed it so much.  Gave us all chance to just enjoy making memories.

We weren’t happy with the crowded areas but found places for the children to play on the beach that were quieter.  It’s proved we aren’t in the right headspace to be among crowds and we are lucky to live where we do as people here are following guidelines.

Washing machine on second load and a few more to go!

Weather was good and although cooler today apparently more heat heading our way by Thursday.

Talking of sharks - I started to write to the daughter of one of Dad’s colleagues in the US in 1965 - she grew up in Rochester NY but we lost touch when she got married - reconnected through Facebook about 10 years ago. One of her daughters is a research scientist studying sharks - she’s been on a few Shark Week tv programmes and we always watch them - she’s currently in Australia doing further work that’s had publicity - not a career I could handle!

No idea what we will eat tonight - grocery delivery in the morning.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

New email out on Passholder Appreciation Days!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah, a good morning it is, Schumi.  And a bit warmer for me.  I’m in the mid 70’s right now.  A cloudy start to the day, but the clouds have parted, and glorious sun is shining through the window.  Sunny day, until the clouds again form again, later in the day, with an increasing unlucky chance of thunderstorms and it rain this evening.
> 
> Then, like Kfish, a Tropical Storm warning has been issued where I live too. You would think we live North enough, Hurricane type storms don’t come. Eh, nope. Any one remember Sandy? And some snowy Nor’Easters that give us feet of snow? Yeah. Well, at least this one is not as strong as a Hurricane, but hey 4 to 6 inches of rain on a land which has now not had a lot of rain. Oh I can see flooding, and yes, a Flash Flood warning issued through tomorrow too. And lucky me, hair appointment tomorrow. Well, no matter, I don’t mind her not drying my hair, as if raining, would be wet hair anyway. So ready to be legally blonde once more. Ah, a somewhat back to routine for hair. Yay.
> 
> Ah, Kfish, yes, what a year it has been. Yep, warmer summer seas brings the sharks around. That was a rather large bull shark. Eek. Yeah, our City schools went from a hybrid to all online. I hope you find out soon, what your school district says. My local school district has said, online only for awhile now. Makes sense, and with our local schools not doing school sports, even more reason to not have the kids go in. I will say, kinda sad. While I am very thankful my kids are now college kids, I always look forward to hearing the marching band practice, as we live very close to the senior high school. None will be heard this August.
> 
> And so, back to routine continues, and that includes a cup of tea in my hand. Ah, nice.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone.
> 
> Abd have to say, not a rosemary fan.  So, some food I won’t swing by Schumi’s for.  Fresh baked shortbread, yes.  LoL




Shortbread is always worth visiting for!! Hope your nice weather continues......oh I love rosemary in many dishes, but again, not for everyone.......






jump00 said:


> Good morning everyone!!!!! Rain yesterday but July was the hottest we’ve had in 20 years so can’t complain with one poor day.  Spent the day sleeping as my teeth were throbbing again after so much dental work on Thursday.  I thought I had such a good recovery............ ooops I did too much and paid for it.  My son flew to Latvia ( via Warsaw Poland)  on Friday and called me while in Poland panicked he would have to self quarantine for 14 days before entering Latvia.  I ended up calling the embassy in Poland and was transferred to Ottawa and they were so helpful!!!!!!  He was fine.  It was such a tense few hours.  Both my husband and I didn’t want him travelling overseas during a pandemic as so much can happen ( or borders close) in an instant!!!!!  He overheard people talking about being quarantined so even though he checked before he left multiple times he wanted to be sure.  My best friends husband is Latvian so they have family there if he needed help.  Thank goodness.
> So why would he travel during COVID 19??????  Great question!!!!
> His girlfriend is from Latvia originally and they had planned to visit her brother and friends.  Her parents live here in Toronto but she goes back often.  He works in a high stress job and needed to take a break and after some research he and his girlfriend thought Latvia would be a safe place to visit.  ( very low COVID cases).
> Sorry for the long rant............  I am a worrier.  Thanks for listening
> Jump00
> Brenda




Hope he has a lovely visit there Brenda.......and glad he has someone to help if need be.....he`ll be fine I`m sure. Of course you worry.....you`re his mum.....





Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Cool puzzle!
> 
> 
> I love roses! I only have the knockout roses because everything else seems like too much work. Unfortunately (or maybe fortunately??) the deer have helped me keep mine VERY trimmed this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, hope you get a decision soon! Sometimes the waiting is the worst. Just ask Tom Petty.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds delish! I think Macaroni Grill had a bread like that back in the day and I used to love it.
> 
> 
> 
> We are having a cool couple of days here - only a high of 70 today! Hopefully your weather doesn't get too bad and you don't get those flash floods.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that must have been a stressful couple of hours! Glad everything is ok though. And hope you start feeling better too!
> 
> 
> 
> This week is going to feel long I think. One more week till vacation! Will be packing and finishing up the new shirts I'm making so should keep the nights busy.
> 
> Not sure what to make for lunch and dinner. With it being colder and cloudy out it almost feels like I need to make soup....maybe a good chicken tortilla soup is what the doctor orders for today. And since the bacon was so good this weekend do some BLT's to use up garden tomatoes. Mac I will save you a couple of pieces!
> 
> View attachment 515549
> 
> View attachment 515551
> 
> View attachment 515552
> 
> Have a great day peeps!




lol....I`m picturing deer nibbling on your roses......it`s quite a pretty picture.....

Never been in a macaroni grill........it`s a bread that goes with many dishes, including my version of voodoo shrimp from House of Blues.......ended up not making it after all.......

mmmm....bacon and tomato....lush!!! 






Realfoodfans said:


> Home after our short break and we all enjoyed it so much.  Gave us all chance to just enjoy making memories.
> 
> We weren’t happy with the crowded areas but found places for the children to play on the beach that were quieter.  It’s proved we aren’t in the right headspace to be among crowds and we are lucky to live where we do as people here are following guidelines.
> 
> Washing machine on second load and a few more to go!
> 
> Weather was good and although cooler today apparently more heat heading our way by Thursday.
> 
> Talking of sharks - I started to write to the daughter of one of Dad’s colleagues in the US in 1965 - she grew up in Rochester NY but we lost touch when she got married - reconnected through Facebook about 10 years ago. One of her daughters is a research scientist studying sharks - she’s been on a few Shark Week tv programmes and we always watch them - she’s currently in Australia doing further work that’s had publicity - not a career I could handle!
> 
> No idea what we will eat tonight - grocery delivery in the morning.




Glad you had a nice trip. 

I think there`s people the same all over....some comply, some don`t. Shame.






Well we ended up out for the day......just after lunch a friend called and asked if we fancied meeting up with them. So we did......went for a long walk along the beach which was just beautiful today......almost deserted apart from a few families scattered here and there. Must have walked about 5 miles.......yes, not exactly a marathon, but long enough.

Then went to one of the fish and chip restaurants on the front and had an early dinner around 5.30ish as they close earlier than usual now at 7, used to be about 9.30 they shut. But, things are much quieter of course.

But, it was such a nice day.......haven`t had plain old fish and chips for a while......and it was lovely seeing friends and just walking along the beach. I did take pictures but can`t get on smugmug......deserted beaches always look good.

Now my legs ache......lol.......

Planning feet up with a cup of tea......and some tv.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@schumigirl sounds like our sort of day!  Which is your beach?  I like unusual beaches, coves and estuaries to explore.  We are both tired this evening and will be earlier than usual to bed.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> @schumigirl sounds like our sort of day!  Which is your beach?  I like unusual beaches, coves and estuaries to explore.  We are both tired this evening and will be earlier than usual to bed.



I`m on the East Coast. 



I`ve just had a call from my friend who was getting her new dog soon......she`s getting it next week......not sure I can go down with her, but I will if I can......she is so excited!!! 

Time for tea.......


----------



## Lynne G

Always time for tea, Schumi.  I just had another cup.  Sun still out, so I want to go out too.  Kids picked up some fresh pasta, so guess what I am having for dinner?


----------



## Charade67

We have a nice storm going on right now. I think I will stay at the office until it passes.


----------



## jump00

Lynne G said:


> Jump, hope your teeth are not as painful now.  Scary, but glad all worked out in the travels.
> 
> Sun is shining.  More tea for me.
> 
> Yeah, McK, hope the hockey is better this year. Though I have to say, any time they beat the Bruins, is a good thing. One of the opposing teams the City loves to hate. Yeah, I assume we will have a rainy night and bands of rain tomorrow. They are still saying we will see some sun though. But like most storms, gone by tomorrow night, and a full day of sun Wednesday. Hotter too, then.
> 
> View attachment 515543Morning is dragging. And oddly, though not that oddly, older one is up. Like Real’s gaming guy, mine realizes easy to control remote when little one is not up, and DH and I are busy.  Monday.  Yeah.


Thanks @Lynne G !!! It has been very stressful.  I love all the cute memes you post.  Keep them coming!!!


----------



## jump00

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Cool puzzle!
> 
> 
> I love roses! I only have the knockout roses because everything else seems like too much work. Unfortunately (or maybe fortunately??) the deer have helped me keep mine VERY trimmed this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, hope you get a decision soon! Sometimes the waiting is the worst. Just ask Tom Petty.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds delish! I think Macaroni Grill had a bread like that back in the day and I used to love it.
> 
> 
> 
> We are having a cool couple of days here - only a high of 70 today! Hopefully your weather doesn't get too bad and you don't get those flash floods.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that must have been a stressful couple of hours! Glad everything is ok though. And hope you start feeling better too!
> 
> 
> 
> This week is going to feel long I think. One more week till vacation! Will be packing and finishing up the new shirts I'm making so should keep the nights busy.
> 
> Not sure what to make for lunch and dinner. With it being colder and cloudy out it almost feels like I need to make soup....maybe a good chicken tortilla soup is what the doctor orders for today. And since the bacon was so good this weekend do some BLT's to use up garden tomatoes. Mac I will save you a couple of pieces!
> 
> View attachment 515549
> 
> View attachment 515551
> 
> View attachment 515552
> 
> Have a great day peeps!


Thanks @Elsaspiritanimal - I am feeling better.  No heavy lifting and lots of rest!!! Enjoying your memes as well


----------



## jump00

schumigirl said:


> Shortbread is always worth visiting for!! Hope your nice weather continues......oh I love rosemary in many dishes, but again, not for everyone.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope he has a lovely visit there Brenda.......and glad he has someone to help if need be.....he`ll be fine I`m sure. Of course you worry.....you`re his mum.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol....I`m picturing deer nibbling on your roses......it`s quite a pretty picture.....
> 
> Never been in a macaroni grill........it`s a bread that goes with many dishes, including my version of voodoo shrimp from House of Blues.......ended up not making it after all.......
> 
> mmmm....bacon and tomato....lush!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you had a nice trip.
> 
> I think there`s people the same all over....some comply, some don`t. Shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well we ended up out for the day......just after lunch a friend called and asked if we fancied meeting up with them. So we did......went for a long walk along the beach which was just beautiful today......almost deserted apart from a few families scattered here and there. Must have walked about 5 miles.......yes, not exactly a marathon, but long enough.
> 
> Then went to one of the fish and chip restaurants on the front and had an early dinner around 5.30ish as they close earlier than usual now at 7, used to be about 9.30 they shut. But, things are much quieter of course.
> 
> But, it was such a nice day.......haven`t had plain old fish and chips for a while......and it was lovely seeing friends and just walking along the beach. I did take pictures but can`t get on smugmug......deserted beaches always look good.
> 
> Now my legs ache......lol.......
> 
> Planning feet up with a cup of tea......and some tv.


Thanks Carole!!! You always say the nicest things!!! 
Brenda


----------



## jump00

Realfoodfans said:


> @jump00 hope your teeth heal well.  We still can’t get appointments unless emergency but hopefully soon as I have a bone growth that they monitor every three months - not been for eight now.


Hello @Realfoodfans and thanks.  Like you I was so worried when they stopped all dental appointments (except emergencies). Hope your teeth issues don’t get any worse..


----------



## schumigirl

jump00 said:


> Thanks Carole!!! You always say the nicest things!!!
> Brenda



Aww.....thank you......

I think people underestimate how bad you can feel after having work done ur mouth/teeth. And yes, resting is essential.....hope you`re being good......

I have my check up appointment sorted for September....it was July, but obviously cancelled.........up till now only emergencies only, but back to normal in the next few weeks.....

Hope you`re almost back to normal now and in no pain.......


----------



## Charade67

The storm has passed. I think we are still getting a little rain, but the worst is over. I stayed in the office until the thunder stopped. On a good note, I finally got through to the insurance company i was on hold with for 2 hours last week. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, great puzzle. So colorful. I am still working on mine. Sparkling pieces, so one of the harder ones. I am not spending as much time with it.


We have one more to complete before everyone goes back to school. I'm not so sure about this one. When I ordered it I did not realize that it was a cheap knock off of a Thomas Kincaid puzzle. All of the pieces are cut to the same shape and size. Should be interesting. 



KStarfish82 said:


> shark sightings at our beaches for the past five days....and a 400 pound bull shark was caught at the same beach my brother lifeguards at....good times
> 
> and now a tropical storm watch....
> 
> and our Governor makes the call on what is going to happen on schools next week.....


 This is one of the reasons I stay out of the ocean. Hope you get good news on the schools. I think ours are going to a staggered start time, but I'm not really sure. 



schumigirl said:


> I love that puzzle!


 Thanks!  Several of the movies i have not seen or even heard of. I feel like I should watch some of them now. 



schumigirl said:


> Nice light........


Thanks. It was supposed to blink. 



Lynne G said:


> I always look forward to hearing the marching band practice, as we live very close to the senior high school.


When we lived in our old house we could hear the band practice. I kind of miss it. 



jump00 said:


> Spent the day sleeping as my teeth were throbbing again after so much dental work on Thursday.


I hope you get some relief soon. Glad to hear everything worked out for your son. Hope he gets to relax.



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> One more week till vacation!


Have a great time. 

B's new Captain America/Winter Soldier mouse ears arrived today. They look great. She is going to love them. Now I just have to hide them until Christmas.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, happy you got the ears for B.  She will be so excited, I bet.  Yeah, I had a puzzle like that.  This one has some very odd looking pieces.  Still at it.  

Ah, had to mail some things, oh my, every one wanted to be at the post office.  And ack, so hot out.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Sad news from a pal, I guess more layoffs are supposed to be coming at UO..... I think the chatter has been going around but many didn’t want to believe it.


----------



## Robo56

Evening Sans family 


A quick stop in to wish Tink a belated Happy Birthday





Happy belated birthday to Keisha son


----------



## Robo56

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Sad news from a pal, I guess more layoffs are supposed to be coming at UO..... I think the chatter has been going around but many didn’t want to believe it.



So sad to hear of more layoffs.


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening!  Wicked storm just passed through...it was quick but it relocated my kids plastic playhouse to the other side of the deck.

I have been talking nonstop to teacher friends and coworkers....we are scared to death.  I just saw some articles that a school district in Gwinnett County, GA had 260 faculty either test positive or be exposed.  And other students that have already tested positive for COVID, but went to school and exposed others.  I totally want my kids to be back at school and I WANT, I NEED to be back at work.  But I want to be there when it is SAFE, not just "SAFER".

My life with my kids:


----------



## macraven

Probably the lay offs are necessary if the parks do close two days a week.


----------



## Charade67

Just popping back in to turn on the light.


----------



## macraven

Awesome light !

No one can say there wasn’t enough light on the porch tonight.


----------



## jump00

Charade67 said:


> The storm has passed. I think we are still getting a little rain, but the worst is over. I stayed in the office until the thunder stopped. On a good note, I finally got through to the insurance company i was on hold with for 2 hours last week.
> 
> We have one more to complete before everyone goes back to school. I'm not so sure about this one. When I ordered it I did not realize that it was a cheap knock off of a Thomas Kincaid puzzle. All of the pieces are cut to the same shape and size. Should be interesting.
> 
> This is one of the reasons I stay out of the ocean. Hope you get good news on the schools. I think ours are going to a staggered start time, but I'm not really sure.
> 
> Thanks!  Several of the movies i have not seen or even heard of. I feel like I should watch some of them now.
> 
> Thanks. It was supposed to blink.
> 
> When we lived in our old house we could hear the band practice. I kind of miss it.
> 
> I hope you get some relief soon. Glad to hear everything worked out for your son. Hope he gets to relax.
> 
> Have a great time.
> 
> B's new Captain America/Winter Soldier mouse ears arrived today. They look great. She is going to love them. Now I just have to hide them until Christmas.


Thanks @Charade67!!! He has been sending us lovely messages and pictures and looks very relaxed!!!!


----------



## jump00

Charade67 said:


> Just popping back in to turn on the light.
> 
> View attachment 515702


 WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Charade67

I think tonight’s light should be accompanied by Saturday Night Fever soundtrack


----------



## macraven

Kfish
Gwinnett county is in the area near Atlanta.
Their numbers have been high for the virus since the start.

More spread the virus during the demonstrations last month.

Not sure if that area is doing classes in the schools or at home by computer.

My area had a delay and they are back in the class room
August 10
90% in my community voted to have k-5 grades in school 5 days a week.
Upper levels will attend school on a staggering basis
M-Th
High school will have number of days in school and rest by computer assignments at home

I’m glad this did not happen when my kids were students.

I know it’s scary for you going back to work.
It’s very difficult for teachers and students to deal with this set up.
Sending you mummy dust you do have a good school year!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@KStarfish82 i understand your worry over school.   Particularly for older staff too.  One lady (60) from grandchildren’s school had COVID and was in intensive care but thankfully has made a full recovery.  My daughter is a TA for a SEN child and when schools began to return here before summer break his GP said he had to stay home - so no work - she will probably be waiting right till September to find out.

@Charade67 love the glitter ball!

It was a beautiful sunrise here about 5.30 but clouded over now - hoping for sunshine later in the week.

More holiday laundry today and a walk later.  A parcel needs collection from the sorting office at some point.  Nothing exciting just a new cover for a trailer Kev bought and has been renovating.  It’s very handy for taking the big mower over to Dad’s and garden rubbish to the tip.

Time for another coffee.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> The storm has passed. I think we are still getting a little rain, but the worst is over. I stayed in the office until the thunder stopped. On a good note, I finally got through to the insurance company i was on hold with for 2 hours last week.
> 
> We have one more to complete before everyone goes back to school. I'm not so sure about this one. When I ordered it I did not realize that it was a cheap knock off of a Thomas Kincaid puzzle. All of the pieces are cut to the same shape and size. Should be interesting.
> 
> This is one of the reasons I stay out of the ocean. Hope you get good news on the schools. I think ours are going to a staggered start time, but I'm not really sure.
> 
> Thanks!  Several of the movies i have not seen or even heard of. I feel like I should watch some of them now.
> 
> Thanks. It was supposed to blink.
> 
> When we lived in our old house we could hear the band practice. I kind of miss it.
> 
> I hope you get some relief soon. Glad to hear everything worked out for your son. Hope he gets to relax.
> 
> Have a great time.
> 
> B's new Captain America/Winter Soldier mouse ears arrived today. They look great. She is going to love them. Now I just have to hide them until Christmas.




Glad your storm passed and you got home with no effort.......with movies, I sometimes think if I`ve never heard of a movie, there`s usually a reason.....but hope you enjoy some of them......

Nice you got your mouse ears for your daughter.





Lynne G said:


> Charade, happy you got the ears for B.  She will be so excited, I bet.  Yeah, I had a puzzle like that.  This one has some very odd looking pieces.  Still at it.
> 
> Ah, had to mail some things, oh my, every one wanted to be at the post office.  And ack, so hot out.




It`s almost like they know! Our village has a lot of elderly people and they always seem to need the post office when we do.......but, we don`t use the one in our village now, staff changed and became so rude to everyone. The next nearest one to us is only a few miles away, but we prefer to use that one......lovely family and always so nice. 





Robo56 said:


> View attachment 515687
> 
> Evening Sans family
> 
> 
> A quick stop in to wish Tink a belated Happy Birthday
> View attachment 515691
> 
> View attachment 515688
> 
> 
> Happy belated birthday to Keisha son
> 
> View attachment 515689










macraven said:


> Probably the lay offs are necessary if the parks do close two days a week.




There`s been lots of talk of lay offs and such on other forums these last few days.....I`ll send you the link to the one I was reading last night, sadly not really a surprise with all that`s going on.




macraven said:


> I know it’s scary for you going back to work.
> It’s very difficult for teachers and students to deal with this set up.
> Sending you mummy dust you do have a good school year!




My two cousins on LI are both teachers and one is waiting to hear if she can retire rather than go back to work due to what she teaches. Sad as she loves her job. 




We have grey skies and sun this morning.....not quite sure what it`s going to do...although we are promised the next few days will be glorious again, hot and lots of sunshine..........cannot wait!! We may stop by our usual Thursday shopping spots and go tomorrow then we don`t have to go out again for several days.......barbecues all around!!! 

Popping out this morning to pick up a few bits from the butcher in the village, he has some things come in we wanted. But, apart from salad/veg from the farm store, no more groceries needed today. 

It`s nice having no plans somedays.......












































Happy Tuesday............​


----------



## Lynne G

A happy good morning to Real and Schumi.  Hope your morning has been nice so far. Mine has started a few hours ago.  And ooh, to wake up to loud wind and a downpour with an area alert of tornado warnings with that cell that had went by.  But like many a thunderstorm cell, off it goes, and calm and quiet.  Quiet now.  And work, last night said, closed today, weather conditions.  Yeah, I would have been on the road during that cell going by.  One nice thing about teleworking.  

And here comes another round of rain. Not as noisy though.

So, tea for me, and since it’s Taco Tuesday, Mac does her Taco Bell run, and will eat outside. So all, have a taco or two.  Yay!




Hehe, 



Ooh,


----------



## Lynne G

AH, nothing like all our phones buzzing with another tornado warning.  Yes, I am inside.  

And yes, Kfish. Very scary times for staff and kids.  I am still not happy that little one’s university is now saying two of her classes are a now hybrid.  What?  Sigh.  All should be online, like older one’s college is doing.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Lynne G hope your weather improves.  We always think your weather warnings are so much more accurate than ours.  

Some laundry I want to hang out (like swimwear and picnic blankets) that I’m holding back on but everything else up to date.

Chicken dippers for lunch - trying a new low carb crumb but not stuck too well.

Children away this evening so we will have a sweet chilli stir fry.

I’ve run out of perfume and soon foundation  - never happens as DIL always brings back duty free from work so I’m going to get online and order some this afternoon.


----------



## macraven

Good morning homies!
Hope your storms are gone soon and all stay safe!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> A happy good morning to Real and Schumi.  Hope your morning has been nice so far. Mine has started a few hours ago.  And ooh, to wake up to loud wind and a downpour with an area alert of tornado warnings with that cell that had went by.  But like many a thunderstorm cell, off it goes, and calm and quiet.  Quiet now.  And work, last night said, closed today, weather conditions.  Yeah, I would have been on the road during that cell going by.  One nice thing about teleworking.
> 
> And here comes another round of rain. Not as noisy though.
> 
> So, tea for me, and since it’s Taco Tuesday, Mac does her Taco Bell run, and will eat outside. So all, have a taco or two.  Yay!
> 
> 
> View attachment 515739
> 
> Hehe,
> 
> View attachment 515738
> 
> Ooh,
> View attachment 515737




Tornado warnings sound so alien to us! 

We just had soome rain too......but Friday is to be 90F and high 80`s next two days......yep....sounds good to me!! 






macraven said:


> Good morning homies!
> Hope your storms are gone soon and all stay safe!




Afternoon mac.......how`s your temps today......hot I`m going to guess.....






Well, Kyle has been told they won`t be going back into the offices till at least end of October......he thinks it`ll be extended after that too, I`m guessing early next year before they make it back together. 

Doing some baking again today. Have some some cherry muffins baking and cheese straws for some reason and decided to do my own southern fried chicken tonight......then realised I didn`t have all the ingredients, so will make a pepper sauce up for the chicken instead.......we all like it. I did check I had cream before I said I`d do it after they were disappointed not to get my southern fried. 

Won`t be long till mid afternoon pot of tea and a muffin.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, I’d be over soon, for that, Schumi.  Tea and muffins.  Yum.   And yeah, I am thinking not until the holidays or even next year.  I have heard no back to work for me or DH any time soon.  Though we both work in the City, and the City is no where ready for all to get back to work.  I did hear, finally, they are putting much more money into the network, so telework will be even more routine going forward.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ooh, I’d be over soon, for that, Schumi.  Tea and muffins.  Yum.   And yeah, I am thinking not until the holidays or even next year.  I have heard no back to work for me or DH any time soon.  Though we both work in the City, and the City is no where ready for all to get back to work.  I did hear, finally, they are putting much more money into the network, so telework will be even more routine going forward.



lol.....my cherry muffins are a little different......most of the cherries sank.....I didn`t flour them before mixing them through......oops....I`ll blame Tom as he was sitting chatting to me and distracted me.......got to blame someone..... they`ll still be delicious.....

Yes, I agree, I think a lot of places it could be next year before workers reasonably can return to offices and such. 

Kyle is lucky  here we have incredibly fast broadband, but yes I think the infrastructure for home working will be improved massively through this. I know he would hate it to be permanent as he likes his colleagues and likes the interaction of the offices. And you can`t meet clients personally which is a downside. 




Muffins have cooled enough to have one.....although one seems to have already disappeared from the kitchen........


----------



## Lynne G

Mac. Hope you are staying cool, and no cooking for you tonight. Hope your morning has been good as well.

Real, like the dinner you are planning.  Me? Eh, not sure yet.  Hairdo this afternoon, so hoping this rain moves on, before I do.


----------



## macraven

Lynne last night I used the rest of our meats and chicken up

well used up the frozen meats a few days ago so chicken was what was left in the freezer.

made a chicken with fettuccine last night and have enough left over for lunch.
Tonight it will be chicken salad for dinner

Mr Mac went grocery shopping and still there.
His list has the basics
Tonic water, beer, soda, potato chips, cookies, sweets such as zingers/chocolate/ cookies Famous Amos. Etc
Told him to get red meat so I can dinner plan rest of the week.

He said we will order out the next 4 days

That works well for me.


----------



## macraven

Lynne it’s nice you have beauty shops open and can get blonded again.

I gave up on getting my hair done.
I doubt I will see the inside of a salon before my September trip.
But I do have hats to wear.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Mac, and I am shocked a little that this has been 5 weeks before I was blonde again.    Maybe you will be lucky and salon open just before you leave.  Then hairdo ready.  Eh, I will be wearing a hat anyway.  I need to shade my face.  Hope Mr. Mac came back with all the good stuff.


----------



## Realfoodfans

I love to have my hair done (can’t get it right myself) but on holiday @macraven I wear a hat!  Just frizzy everyday.

I like to see dinner plans too @Lynne G what did you decide on?

We finished ours with a new salted caramel ice cream - nice but not as yum as some.

Quiet evening here so looking for a movie.


----------



## Lynne G

Um, Real, thinking mac and cheese, but since I get my hair done at dinner time, will see what all want when I return.  That is, if one of them does not get into something while I am gone.


----------



## keishashadow

Checking in to count noses with the storm raging up the coastline.  Pretty much has eliminated any thot of heading to Ocean City or even VA beach next week as I’m guessing they will lots of cleanup in order.

Yesterday was one of the few days something wasn’t scheduled re GDs activities.  Decide to have a girls’ day, my version ...batting cages & Cheesecake Factory 

 In Nordstroms & outside the LV stores, staff commented on the Winnie the Pooh face mask that a friend had made for Lily.  She was so pleased that the ‘fancy people’ noticed her   Just wanted to comment on how a good deed just keeps on giving, especially in these stressful times.



schumigirl said:


> was pretty amazing to watch.....glad Doug and Bob made it home safe and sound.....super cool guys with an amazing life......Kyle shouted me they were about to splash down as I was writing your email.......


As long as they brought the dinosaur back too, I’m good


Charade67 said:


> would love to watch a movie with just 7 people. I always seem to get stuck in front of the seat kickers.


That is me on airplanes.  Not always kids either


jump00 said:


> So why would he travel during COVID 19?????? Great question!!!!


None of our business, period.  But interesting story none the less lol


macraven said:


> Our schools open August 10, usually they open the week prior.
> K-5 is all day in school. Jr high and high school will alternate days


So early in the south  hope they have AC


Realfoodfans said:


> @jump00 hope your teeth heal well.  We still can’t get appointments unless emergency but hopefully soon as I have a bone growth that they monitor every three months - not been for eight now.


Unacceptable, eek.  Here it’s mostly emergencies only except for the chain places like aspen that mostly just do routine things & simple extractions




Realfoodfans said:


> One of her daughters is a research scientist studying sharks - she’s been on a few Shark Week tv programmes and we always watch them - she’s currently in Australia doing further work that’s had publicity - not a career I could handle!


Talk about a dream job!



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> New email out on Passholder Appreciation Days!!!


It seemed quite brief vs previous years IMO


schumigirl said:


> not sure I can go down with her, but I will if I can......she is so excited!!!


how excited she must be


schumigirl said:


> think people underestimate how bad you can feel after having work done ur mouth/teeth. And yes, resting is essential.....hope you`re being good.


It can really take it out of you


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Sad news from a pal, I guess more layoffs are supposed to be coming at UO..... I think the chatter has been going around but many didn’t want to believe it.


Not surprised, they have to operate via staffing like any successful business.  Here’s hoping they bounce back quickly and recall the employees.


Robo56 said:


> Happy belated birthday to K


Thank you, much appreciated


Charade67 said:


> I think tonight’s light should be accompanied by Saturday Night Fever soundtrack


Works for me


macraven said:


> Gwinnett county is in the area near Atlanta.
> Their numbers have been high for the virus since the start.


That county has been all over the news, scary stuff. 

Just saw re the YMCA camp (looked like a resort to me lol) that basically exploded with covid too, so sad


schumigirl said:


> Kyle is lucky here we have incredibly fast broadband, but yes I think the infrastructure for home working will be improved massively through this. I know he would hate it to be permanent as he likes his colleagues and likes the interaction of the offices. And you can`t meet clients personally which is a downside.


It’s been hit or miss here as to what communities are getting Comcast's fiber optic cables.  We have the fastest we can get, it’s way better than verizon was but compared to the fiber optic my youngest DS has, is night & day


macraven said:


> made a chicken with fettuccine last night and have enough left over for lunch.
> Tonight it will be chicken salad for dinner


Yum


macraven said:


> He said we will order out the next 4 days
> 
> That works well for me.


Haha guessing you didn’t argue that point


macraven said:


> Lynne it’s nice you have beauty shops open and can get blonded again.
> 
> I gave up on getting my hair done.
> I doubt I will see the inside of a salon before my September trip.
> But I do have hats to wear.


Have you ever just grabbed a semi or wash out eariier type from drug store?  They work well, just don’t lighten & always turn out darker than on the box. The good ones have nice conditioner that leaves hair silky smooth.

I sound like a commercial 


Lynne G said:


> Um, Real, thinking mac and cheese, but since I get my hair done at dinner time, will see what all want when I return.  That is, if one of them does not get into something while I am gone.


Wait, did the storm pass thru ur area already?   Have fun getting dolled up


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Lynne it’s nice you have beauty shops open and can get blonded again.
> 
> I gave up on getting my hair done.
> I doubt I will see the inside of a salon before my September trip.
> But I do have hats to wear.



Your hair must be incredibly long now!!! 

Hats are good......I have a baseball hat and a sun hat.....wouldn`t be without them....





Lynne G said:


> Yeah, Mac, and I am shocked a little that this has been 5 weeks before I was blonde again.    Maybe you will be lucky and salon open just before you leave.  Then hairdo ready.  Eh, I will be wearing a hat anyway.  I need to shade my face.  Hope Mr. Mac came back with all the good stuff.





Happy new hair do`.....

Hope you`re happy with it......





keishashadow said:


> Checking in to count noses with the storm raging up the coastline.  Pretty much has eliminated any thot of heading to Ocean City or even VA beach next week as I’m guessing they will lots of cleanup in order.
> 
> Yesterday was one of the few days something wasn’t scheduled re GDs activities.  Decide to have a girls’ day, my version ...batting cages & Cheesecake Factory
> View attachment 515814View attachment 515815View attachment 515816
> In Nordstroms & outside the LV stores, staff commented on the Winnie the Pooh face mask that a friend had made for Lily.  She was so pleased that the ‘fancy people’ noticed her   Just wanted to comment on how a good deed just keeps on giving, especially in these stressful times.
> 
> 
> As long as they brought the dinosaur back too, I’m good
> 
> That is me on airplanes.  Not always kids either
> 
> None of our business, period.  But interesting story none the less lol
> 
> So early in the south  hope they have AC
> 
> Unacceptable, eek.  Here it’s mostly emergencies only except for the chain places like aspen that mostly just do routine things & simple extractions
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a dream job!
> 
> 
> It seemed quite brief vs previous years IMO
> 
> how excited she must be
> 
> It can really take it out of you
> 
> Not surprised, they have to operate via staffing like any successful business.  Here’s hoping they bounce back quickly and recall the employees.
> 
> Thank you, much appreciated
> 
> Works for me
> 
> That county has been all over the news, scary stuff.
> 
> Just saw re the YMCA camp (looked like a resort to me lol) that basically exploded with covid too, so sad
> 
> It’s been hit or miss here as to what communities are getting Comcast's fiber optic cables.  We have the fastest we can get, it’s way better than verizon was but compared to the fiber optic my youngest DS has, is night & day
> 
> Yum
> 
> Haha guessing you didn’t argue that point
> 
> Have you ever just grabbed a semi or wash out eariier type from drug store?  They work well, just don’t lighten & always turn out darker than on the box. The good ones have nice conditioner that leaves hair silky smooth.
> 
> I sound like a commercial
> 
> Wait, did the storm pass thru ur area already?   Have fun getting dolled up




That looks like a fun day and a very happy little girl...her face is glowing!!!! She is adorable.......Food looks so good.....I like the Cheesecake Factory.....

Yes, amazing with the SpaceX stuff......I love that Bob`s wife is going to be going up too.....they`ll have an amazing life to look back on when they`re old......

Yep, my friend has been so looking forward to this puppy.....I do hope to go with her......we have fibre optic broadband and it is lightning fast, no complaints except when they send someone to fix someone else`s fault......we tend to lose ours while they work at the main box! Annoying......






Horrible watching the explosions in Beirut earlier! Massive.......going to be lots of damage from that! 

Sky is clearing and temps are going up despite it getting later......I do think tomorrow will be lovely after all.......I always doubt the weather people`s opinion as it`s often wrong. 

Having a pineapple juice with a splash of cranberry and fresh lime juice......very refreshing......


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, yeah I was over the counter hair dye for years.  But no matter blonde it said, made me brassy, and I hated that color.  So, pampered I am, for quite a few years now. 30 minutes from now, will be the blonde I like.  It is very close to my natural color, as I found out, just has no white  hair in it.  Great pictures of your GD.  She is getting big.  And belated happy birthday  to you.

With that, time to play on my phone as I wait for the dye to do its job.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@keishashadow what a lovely smile - glad you had a good girls day.  Love Cheesecake Factory - last time we were in one was Washington - we went in to eat just as snow started to fall - came out to thick snow and no taxis running to get us back to our hotel - luckily DIL got us on the underground - only just made it out the next day as an ice storm came in!


----------



## jump00

keishashadow said:


> Checking in to count noses with the storm raging up the coastline.  Pretty much has eliminated any thot of heading to Ocean City or even VA beach next week as I’m guessing they will lots of cleanup in order.
> 
> Yesterday was one of the few days something wasn’t scheduled re GDs activities.  Decide to have a girls’ day, my version ...batting cages & Cheesecake Factory
> View attachment 515814View attachment 515815View attachment 515816
> In Nordstroms & outside the LV stores, staff commented on the Winnie the Pooh face mask that a friend had made for Lily.  She was so pleased that the ‘fancy people’ noticed her   Just wanted to comment on how a good deed just keeps on giving, especially in these stressful times.
> 
> 
> As long as they brought the dinosaur back too, I’m good
> 
> That is me on airplanes.  Not always kids either
> 
> None of our business, period.  But interesting story none the less lol
> 
> So early in the south  hope they have AC
> 
> Unacceptable, eek.  Here it’s mostly emergencies only except for the chain places like aspen that mostly just do routine things & simple extractions
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a dream job!
> 
> 
> It seemed quite brief vs previous years IMO
> 
> how excited she must be
> 
> It can really take it out of you
> 
> Not surprised, they have to operate via staffing like any successful business.  Here’s hoping they bounce back quickly and recall the employees.
> 
> Thank you, much appreciated
> 
> Works for me
> 
> That county has been all over the news, scary stuff.
> 
> Just saw re the YMCA camp (looked like a resort to me lol) that basically exploded with covid too, so sad
> 
> It’s been hit or miss here as to what communities are getting Comcast's fiber optic cables.  We have the fastest we can get, it’s way better than verizon was but compared to the fiber optic my youngest DS has, is night & day
> 
> Yum
> 
> Haha guessing you didn’t argue that point
> 
> Have you ever just grabbed a semi or wash out eariier type from drug store?  They work well, just don’t lighten & always turn out darker than on the box. The good ones have nice conditioner that leaves hair silky smooth.
> 
> I sound like a commercial
> 
> Wait, did the storm pass thru ur area already?   Have fun getting dolled up


Thanks @keishashadow - just thought I would add a different spin to people travelling during Covid.  Lovely pictures!!! Food looks so good!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Killing time, waiting to rustle up a burger for the mr & udon noodles for the kiddo when they show up. Not a fan of messing up kitchen so late in day 



schumigirl said:


> Horrible watching the explosions in Beirut earlier! Massive.......going to be lots of damage from that!


first news acct that popped up was BBC online. The headline was mushroom cloud. My heart literally skipped a beat there.

Know u worked in ordinance, r u thinking an accidental explosion or something sinister?


Lynne G said:


> And belated happy birthday  to you.


I’m still pending but thanks


Realfoodfans said:


> @keishashadow what a lovely smile - glad you had a good girls day.  Love Cheesecake Factory - last time we were in one was Washington - we went in to eat just as snow started to fall - came out to thick snow and no taxis running to get us back to our hotel - luckily DIL got us on the underground - only just made it out the next day as an ice storm came in!


Isnt it funny how we tend to associate events around food?


jump00 said:


> Food looks so good!!!


I usually order Evelyn's pasta there but knew HD would eat dumplings. Was surprised how tasty w the sauce. If anything, she was put off with the heavy hand of sesame seeds   More for me 

is it wrong to hope charade will post another nightlight & that there should be a camel sighting tomorrow?  Gotta take those jollies where you find them these days


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Made tacos for dinner tonight since I know Mac isn’t doing the usual Taco Bell run. Plenty left for the homies!


----------



## Lynne G

Well. Thankful the 6.2 inches of rain today, and the wind blowing that followed it, tornadoes reported, lots of flooding, and damage, some with no power, we were fine, with my neighbor’s large tree branch falling next to our home, but not hitting it.  And like most storms, arrived before the sun rise, I think was the worse of the rain was early morning, the gloriously bright sun came out mid afternoon like nothing happened.  Only had a detour on way home from salon, as wanted to pick up some grocery items.  Bet it was a combo of flooding and trees blocking the road.  Went around blocked road, and glad to see grocery had power, as strip mall next to it, looked like they did not have power.  

Ah, that 6pm weather lady gave the news that tomorrow will be bright and sunny, a nice Sumner day. And close to 90, and lower humidity. Ah yes, a perfect tease to a increasing humid days weekend. Icky was next to the 90 degree high temp listed for this coming Monday, on her 5 day forecast. And yeah, as we are still in summer, Thursday and Friday predicted to be hot and yep, you loose chances of a spotty thunderstorm and rain chances.

ooh, tacos at Elsa’s. Actually, full from mac and cheese, with grilled and chopped up hotdogs and orange peppers to add to it. Little one ate the peppers, but not mixed in her pasta. Yeah, she is not a fan of hotdogs.

Time to chill.  Happy it is a starry and cloudy night.  And 60’s overnight, so no need for AC maybe.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. I'm super sleepy tonight, so I will just stop in to leave the light on. Keeping it simple tonight.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah,


Have a good night all.


----------



## macraven

Waiting for the night crew to show up.

charade put the porch light on for you!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Killing time, waiting to rustle up a burger for the mr & udon noodles for the kiddo when they show up. Not a fan of messing up kitchen so late in day
> 
> 
> first news acct that popped up was BBC online. The headline was mushroom cloud. My heart literally skipped a beat there.
> 
> Know u worked in ordinance, r u thinking an accidental explosion or something sinister?
> 
> I’m still pending but thanks
> 
> Isnt it funny how we tend to associate events around food?
> 
> I usually order Evelyn's pasta there but knew HD would eat dumplings. Was surprised how tasty w the sauce. If anything, she was put off with the heavy hand of sesame seeds   More for me
> 
> is it wrong to hope charade will post another nightlight & that there should be a camel sighting tomorrow?  Gotta take those jollies where you find them these days




Didn`t look like fireworks for sure, of course now they`re saying there was vast amounts of Ammonia Nitrate stored there! Unbelievable. Seems they think a welding spark might have set it off. Completely believable. We once had a fire in the box storage area of a department, it was set off with a welder not paying attention, spark flew and landed in the flattened boxes stored there.....mid 1980`s H&S issues were ignored, and luckily it was in a non danger part of the plant. Funny thing was when the welder saw what he had done, his response was.......oh not again......

Hope it`s not sinister, last thing that area needs right now. Could easily believe such a blast was heard over 150 miles away in Cyprus.

As if there isn`t enough bad news around right now......

Food sounds good again!






macraven said:


> Waiting for the night crew to show up.
> 
> charade put the porch light on for you!



I was almost night crew last night......woke up around 3am and couldn`t fall back over......was thinking I`ll get up, next thing it`s 6am......time to get up!!



It feels like a Tuesday today.......not sure why.

Been out to get some groceries and visited a few little places around........didn`t do a full shop as the weather is just nice.....not gorgeous. We`ll do that tomorrow as planned.

Bought some stuff to make fresh pasta tomorrow morning.....well, I`m going to try.

Maybe some tortellini, will make a little sauce and call it lunch. Bought some marscapone and will base a sauce around that.......I will have a back up lunch just in case........

No lunch out again today. We do need to get back into our Wednesday lunch routine.....so making up a chicken breast salad for us and Kyle wants a turkey sandwich.....easy.

Dinner is spicy bbq pork steaks......may or may not cook on the grill, it`s a little breezy.....but quite warm, not sitting out weather right now.

































Happy Wednesday................
​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, Real and Schumi must be busy this morning, as their morning is almost over.

Ah, took to long to type.  Good Morning Schumi.  Hope you are having some tea, after being out earlier.  I always like to hear your meals.  So great sounding ones.


Yeah, guess the night owls are still in their roost.  Anither early bird is here.  Enjoying that very bright, clear sky as seen out the window.  And yep, a Wednesday is here.  While sipping my tea, this appears on my screen:

For Keisha, no HHN this year, but:


And yeah Keisha, did ya know,


Haha!

Then there’s Mac, seeing a cat, where as Keisha looking for a camel reminder today, Hump Day homies,



And ah, Schumi always has me at bacon. LOL. And Wednesday, of course.

So, homies, get ready, the weekend is coming into sight.  Get over this hump of a day, and when you arise tomorrow, be thirsty, as sleep tomorrow night, ah yes wake from that sleep, and holler, yay, Friday.  See, hump day gets you started in the mood. Just saying.  

Ah, back to that ever reminder of hump day, to all the homies:


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good afternoon everyone.  Up and out this morning - Emma collected the children at 9 and we went straight into our local town - here we describe it as a “market town”.  The local market is now very small but (normally) we have a wonderful monthly market called “Treacle Market” with local producers and makers”.

Needed to collect the last of J’s school uniform ready for high school and to spend book tokens they have had since last Christmas.  J was thrilled to get a beautiful book on 80 years of Marvel.

I picked up a spiral bound scrapbook I am going to use for correspondence and paperwork memories of my parents.

Made Quesadillas for lunch and cooking bolognese for later.

@keishashadow yes I totally agree - most of our memories relate around food!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

@Lynne G Stepping up the game for hump day today!! Now I KNOW what day it is! 


schumigirl said:


> Bought some stuff to make fresh pasta tomorrow morning



Let us know how this goes! I've always wanted to try making fresh pasta but it seems so intimidating. Although I'm pretty sure since you are such an excellent cook it will be flawless as usual! 



Realfoodfans said:


> I picked up a spiral bound scrapbook I am going to use for correspondence and paperwork memories of my parents.



What a great idea to preserve the memories and have a way to easily peruse them later again if you want! 


Another mild day here today - busy day at work so taking the leftover taco meat to make easy Doritos taco salad for lunch. We have to run to home improvement store tonight so we we will get dinner out - yay no dishes for me tonight!


----------



## Lynne G

All I have to say is ugh, SW, changing flights.    Now only nonstop one down is at night.  No morning ones available.  There is a one stop that will get me there in the afternoon, but who wants fly, then sit for 3 hours to only get on another plane?  And then, my return flight leaves 10 minutes earlier.  Yeah, still annoyed at that one, no night time nonstops back, including the cancellation of my original flight.  And I saw my rental dropped some.  Off to change it again too.  Sigh.  I may just keep that night flight and keep checking.  I hate arriving at night, but will let SF know for a late arrival now.  Still annoyed.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all!  Lynne has outdone herself paying homage to the camel 

PSA to those with SWA fights into October. Not only did they slash all NS flights to a lone one per day in my market (down from typically 5 - 6 pre CV btw), they elected to move us to connecting flights 

 Nice try, quickly rebooked thru the email link but pretty darn shabby if that’s their new default.  Bonus annoyance as it also appears they send said email notices in the late/middle of the night.

Vent over, on the bright side, at least they are still flying.

Nowhere to be sort of day here, had time to whip up mickey waffles for breakfast.  Tossed in leftover sprinkles I had on hand. Not a big fan of them but that tweak seemed to put them into over the top tasty territory 
Carole - “again” um, that’s disturbing unto itself.  Did that place have background checks?   Here, to work in any sort of industry that involves things that go ‘boom’ (along with those that hold national defense contracts & financial institutions)


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

keishashadow said:


> Morning all!  Lynne has outdone herself paying homage to the camel
> 
> PSA to those with SWA fights into October. Not only did they slash all NS flights to a lone one per day in my market (down from typically 5 - 6 pre CV btw), they elected to move us to connecting flights
> 
> Nice try, quickly rebooked thru the email link but pretty darn shabby if that’s their new default.  Bonus annoyance as it also appears they send said email notices in the late/middle of the night.
> 
> Vent over, on the bright side, at least they are still flying.
> 
> Nowhere to be sort of day here, had time to whip up mickey waffles for breakfast.  Tossed in leftover sprinkles I had on hand. Not a big fan of them but that tweak seemed to put them into over the top tasty territory
> Carole - “again” um, that’s disturbing unto itself.  Did that place have background checks?   Here, to work in any sort of industry that involves things that go ‘boom’ (along with those that hold national defense contracts & financial institutions)



Yup switched ours to.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> All I have to say is ugh, SW, changing flights.    Now only nonstop one down is at night.  No morning ones available.  There is a one stop that will get me there in the afternoon, but who wants fly, then sit for 3 hours to only get on another plane?  And then, my return flight leaves 10 minutes earlier.  Yeah, still annoyed at that one, no night time nonstops back, including the cancellation of my original flight.  And I saw my rental dropped some.  Off to change it again too.  Sigh.  I may just keep that night flight and keep checking.  I hate arriving at night, but will let SF know for a late arrival now.  Still annoyed.



That stinks. The mr is amused we are doing a 180, now arriving late & leaving early.  Ugh.

I don’t think I have car rental in place yet, but was on the to-do list.  Figured I’d Wait for the 2 day dollar sale that starts on 6th.  Not my favorite agency but doable.  As i recall it had good rates last year.  

Discovered a few years ago that as long as you link your flight # to the reservation they typically will honor whatever rate you initially booked...adjusting for additional hours only.  It was explained to me by an Alamo rep that they don’t penalize their customers for late flights.  

Otherwise, was told they give you a two hour window, sometimes longer if you do call the site as to your unexpected issues.

Not entirely sure that the above policy applies to when the airlines cancel & involuntarily rebook customers though.  If it’s a huge difference, i’d Keep original & also book a new reservation as long as not prepaid, then sort it out upon arrival.

I’ve been on hold 2-1/2 hours with WDW thus far trying to cancel GD’s APH that was never used this year.  Afraid if i click the email link I got, it will cancel all of ours Automatically.  Has to be a better system.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah, Real and Schumi must be busy this morning, as their morning is almost over.
> 
> Ah, took to long to type.  Good Morning Schumi.  Hope you are having some tea, after being out earlier.  I always like to hear your meals.  So great sounding ones.
> 
> 
> Yeah, guess the night owls are still in their roost.  Anither early bird is here.  Enjoying that very bright, clear sky as seen out the window.  And yep, a Wednesday is here.  While sipping my tea, this appears on my screen:
> 
> For Keisha, no HHN this year, but:
> View attachment 515937
> 
> And yeah Keisha, did ya know,
> 
> View attachment 515938
> Haha!
> 
> Then there’s Mac, seeing a cat, where as Keisha looking for a camel reminder today, Hump Day homies,
> 
> View attachment 515939
> 
> And ah, Schumi always has me at bacon. LOL. And Wednesday, of course.
> 
> So, homies, get ready, the weekend is coming into sight.  Get over this hump of a day, and when you arise tomorrow, be thirsty, as sleep tomorrow night, ah yes wake from that sleep, and holler, yay, Friday.  See, hump day gets you started in the mood. Just saying.
> 
> Ah, back to that ever reminder of hump day, to all the homies:
> 
> View attachment 515940




Bacon and tea always on offer over here Lynne......

Sorry your flights have been changed again......that is annoying. 





Elsaspiritanimal said:


> @Lynne G Stepping up the game for hump day today!! Now I KNOW what day it is!
> 
> 
> Let us know how this goes! I've always wanted to try making fresh pasta but it seems so intimidating. Although I'm pretty sure since you are such an excellent cook it will be flawless as usual!
> 
> 
> 
> What a great idea to preserve the memories and have a way to easily peruse them later again if you want!
> 
> 
> Another mild day here today - busy day at work so taking the leftover taco meat to make easy Doritos taco salad for lunch. We have to run to home improvement store tonight so we we will get dinner out - yay no dishes for me tonight!
> 
> View attachment 515953
> 
> View attachment 515954




lol....pasta isn`t exactly one of my talents........I`ve tried before and it`s definitely a hit or miss. I recently inherited another pasta maker after donating ours as I never used it, but thought I`d give it a go again......oone of my friends had two delivered instead of one and they didn`t ever come back to pick up the second one.....so she drove up, dropped it off and said enjoy.....lol......

If it looks good I`ll take a picture.....or maybe a better picture would be if they don`t work out......lol......

Enjoy dinner out Elsa.....always nice........






keishashadow said:


> Morning all!  Lynne has outdone herself paying homage to the camel
> 
> PSA to those with SWA fights into October. Not only did they slash all NS flights to a lone one per day in my market (down from typically 5 - 6 pre CV btw), they elected to move us to connecting flights
> 
> Nice try, quickly rebooked thru the email link but pretty darn shabby if that’s their new default.  Bonus annoyance as it also appears they send said email notices in the late/middle of the night.
> 
> Vent over, on the bright side, at least they are still flying.
> 
> Nowhere to be sort of day here, had time to whip up mickey waffles for breakfast.  Tossed in leftover sprinkles I had on hand. Not a big fan of them but that tweak seemed to put them into over the top tasty territory
> Carole - “again” um, that’s disturbing unto itself.  Did that place have background checks?   Here, to work in any sort of industry that involves things that go ‘boom’ (along with those that hold national defense contracts & financial institutions)




Yes, any flight is a good flight right now! Is that usual for airlines to send stuff out during the night? I know VA are excellent with communication.....even through all this carry on, we`ve found them to be excellent......good luck with the flights.....

No idea about over there, I wouldn`t imagine they have any form of safety regulations or protocols. It`s a long time since I`ve been in that industry, but storing any kind of lethal product like that the way they were is criminal. Our company had to have a licence for every single item we used/stored and had to have many conditions followed and regualtions were tight. But, Beirut......who knows. 



We just had a pot of tea and the last of the cherry muffins.....nice!!! 

Sitting outside as we have 82F......where that came from I have no idea as it was a little dull this morning.......but it`s beautiful now......

Love some sunshine........


----------



## keishashadow

Carole - the ‘thief in the night’ email change notices is a new thing.  Thinking it’s deliberate to slow the traffic on their website sort of thing.



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Yup switched ours to.


Did you get rebooked on connecting initially too when NS were options?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

keishashadow said:


> Carole - the ‘thief in the night’ email change notices is a new thing.  Thinking it’s deliberate to slow the traffic on their website sort of thing.
> 
> 
> Did you get rebooked on connecting initially too when NS were options?



We haven’t had ns in mid September to Halloweenish for a few years now, so originally was the usual stop in STL, this is the 3rd change they have done for these specific flights still the shortest travel time, but adjusting departure and arrival by about 20-30 minutes


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah Keisha.  We are talking nonstop flights that was then changed to 730am flight a little while ago, that is now changed to 530pm flight.  Sigh.  I do see a no get off wait plane at 6:50 am, that adds 2 or so hours waiting on the plane at Atlanta.  I tried to do on website, but got such a good deal, they want me to call.  So, asked for call back to discuss.  And yeah, I never check in as coming until last minute, as want to go right to car.  And never pay ahead rental.  I do the cancel and rebook dance more times than I can remember.  Good luck with getting that pass cancelled.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Carole - the ‘thief in the night’ email change notices is a new thing.  Thinking it’s deliberate to slow the traffic on their website sort of thing.



Ah, of course, that makes sense if they`re getting inundated with traffic.....not much help to the customer of course.

Not a fun call to WDW re the AP for little one....hope you get that sorted! 




Lynne......what a carry on with flights......sounds quite the mash up!!


----------



## Lynne G

And hey DisneyLife, at least that differences in time aren’t bad, in my book.  My flight down was originally 635am, NS with 650pm NS back.  Early come, late go.  Now, unless I change to that one stop, late to arrive, mid afternoon to return.


----------



## Realfoodfans

keishashadow said:


> Nowhere to be sort of day here, had time to whip up mickey waffles for breakfast. Tossed in leftover sprinkles I had on hand. Not a big fan of them but that tweak


Do you have an electric Mickey waffle maker?  Would love one but not available here!

@Lynne G all these changes are time consuming but glad they are still flying.  We have big concerns here over Virgin - if they don’t get financial support by mid September it could all be gone.  DIL still furloughed but thinking she better start looking at other employment options.

We would love to travel but as things are changing every week it seems sensible to hold on for now.  Thinking possibly Barbados in November but watching and waiting.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I’ve been on hold 2-1/2 hours with WDW thus far trying to cancel GD’s APH that was never used this year.  Afraid if i click the email link I got, it will cancel all of ours Automatically.  Has to be a better system.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> And hey DisneyLife, at least that differences in time aren’t bad, in my book.  My flight down was originally 635am, NS with 650pm NS back.  Early come, late go.  Now, unless I change to that one stop, late to arrive, mid afternoon to return.



Bit of a difference, wish this covid would vanish overnight, I’ll be glad though once the wheels are up, even if I’m the one pushing the button to make them come up!!!


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. Slow day at work, so I have a little time to post. Tomorrow is my boss’ 75th birthday, but since she won’t be in the office tomorrow we are celebrating today. It’s just me and one of the therapists. We have one on vacation and another in self quarantine. The therapist is bringing some  flowers and I am going to get cupcakes on my lunch hour.

Reading about the flight issues is making me a little nervous. I have not booked our flights yet.  I suppose I should do it soon. We don’t have a lot of choices for our small airports. I don’t think I can get a direct flight at all.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, happy birthday to your Boss.  Sweet you are celebrating today, and flowers and cupcakes sound perfect.


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family  








macraven said:


> Was the “good night picture” from Robo yesterday a cat and casket?
> 
> I liked the striking purple and black colors in it.



I had to go back and look at that good night gif Mac.....LOL.....your eyes are better then mine. I  didn’t see the cat eyes up in the right hand corner, but it is a reflection ocean scene in black and purple with twinkling stars no casket.




jump00 said:


> Hello everyone! Tough day at the dentist. 2 hours of work done (crowns had to be prepped). Old fillings had to be removed. It took 4 needles to numb my mouth ( that never is needed!!). Came home and slept and now my poor mouth is throbbing!!! My lovely husband just picked us up some Chinese food and Sushi that’s easy to chew!!!
> Hope to catch up here tomorrow!!!
> Jump00
> Brenda



Brenda I hope you feel better soon. [


QUOTE="mckennarose, post: 62186592, member: 554306"]
The neighbors have been very quiet, although the teenage boys are giving us dirty looks when we're outside if they see us. Too bad, don't shine a laser on my security cameras if you don't want the police to get called. So far no damage to the camera they were shooting the laser at.
[/QUOTE]

Sad......they are continuing to be bad neighbors.




schumigirl said:


> So we have around an official temp of 92F today.......but according to our little temp gadget, the garden where we are is 100F.........it’s finally hot!!!



Wow.....you had a smoking warm day.




schumigirl said:


> We call your bacon streaky bacon and use it to top turkeys or chickens when cooking......and delicious!!!



Good description of our bacon.




schumigirl said:


> We have various types......but this is a regular back bacon slice......can vary in shape slightly.....



Your bacon is more lean looking. It looks very good.


Keisha and Mckennarose you both have my sincere condolences at the  loss of your family members to the coal mines 




schumigirl said:


> I love grape jelly....only ever have it in America......one of the girls in the Club Lounge looked at me in horror as I had it with cream cheese on white toast......lol....not that odd a mix at all.......seems perfect to me......



I like cream cheese and jelly together too. It’s delish.




Lynne G said:


> Ooh, I like cream cheese and grape jelly on my bagels



That’s my favorite way to enjoy cream cheese and jelly is on bagel. It’s yummy.




snowpack said:


> Seems like there is a lot of that going around. Son came home Lake Michigan with this. Dr said is was poison sumac



That looks painful. Hope he has what he needs to get it healed up.




snowpack said:


> Son turns 21 on Monday.



Happy belated birthday to your son






Charade67 said:


> Another Ravenclaw here.



Gryffindor here.




keishashadow said:


> of the sweeter the better as to wine . Thinking i’ve just had the ‘wrong’ rose, as the mix just doesn’t sit right with me.



I like a sweeter wine too. I’am partial to an Italian Moscato I can buy locally here..... It’s sweet, but not overly sweet. We have it on a special occasions and any time the mood arrives.




Charade67 said:


> No Kipling bags, but we only have 2 department stores in our mall - JC Penney and Belk. I might find some at Macys, but have to go to Roanoke.



Do you have a TJ Max near by?  They a have a large selection of Kipling and other travel bags.




Charade67 said:


> I would love to watch a movie with just 7 people. I always seem to get stuck in front of the seat kickers.



My hubby does not like to go to cinemas because of talkers and kickers.




KStarfish82 said:


> shark sightings at our beaches for the past five days....and a 400 pound bull shark was caught at the same beach my brother lifeguards at....good times



I read that you all are having increased shark activity in your area.




keishashadow said:


> Yesterday was one of the few days something wasn’t scheduled re GDs activities. Decide to have a girls’ day, my version ...batting cages & Cheesecake Factory



What a wonderful time having a girls day with your granddaughter. She is so cute. That piece of cake looks bigger than she is. I like Cheesecake Factory. Their food is delicious. They do have a large menu. Never been disappointed with anything I have had there.




Realfoodfans said:


> Made Quesadillas for lunch and cooking bolognese for later.



Your food sounds very good.




Lynne G said:


> All I have to say is ugh, SW, changing flights. Now only nonstop one down is at night. No morning ones available. There is a one stop that will get me there in the afternoon, but who wants fly, then sit for 3 hours to only get on another plane? And then, my return flight leaves 10 minutes earlier. Yeah, still annoyed at that one, no night time nonstops back, including the cancellation of my original flight. And I saw my rental dropped some. Off to change it again too. Sigh. I may just keep that night flight and keep checking. I hate arriving at night, but will let SF know for a late arrival now. Still annoyed.



Lynne sorry to hear that SW is pulling the trip shuffle on you again. I don’t like getting in real late either. Just seems to mess The whole day up.


Have been busy past few days. Like to stay that way.

I saw some of the “The Child” merchandise at Target the other day. Bought what they had. Then remembered I have another Star Wars fan in the family so went to Target on other side of town and bought what they had. So Christmas gifts for two people taken care of and tucked away in gift closet to be wrapped at later date.

Poison Ivy is almost healed up. I had to cancel massage appointment until it’s gone. I have missed my massage therapy sessions. My therapist just started back up again a couple weeks ago. Seeing her really helps my back.

Spoke with grandson the other day. He took a couple days off of football practice last week. A couple of kids on the team tested positive for Covid. Now they have 5 positive. He said the 5 kids are in quarantine and the coach has the rest of the team back in practice. I’am not happy about him being back on the field.

I saw in local newspaper this morning that the School Corp superintendent has acknowledged there has been positive Covid tests in athletic department, but would not give numbers.

They moved back School opening 2 weeks and will stagger start back days opening week according to first letter of last name.

There has also been an outbreak here in a couple of daycare centers.

I have a feeling that every community/state is going to have a surge at different times until herd immunity is achieved.

We are all walking a fine line between living our lives as normally as possible and wearing our PPE to prevent catching Covid.

Praying everyone will be safe and free of Covid.


On a positive note it’s my sweet hubby’s birthday today.





I’am taking him out to lunch at a restaurant that has been safe on space.

I will have a small party for him on Sunday with just a few family members. Trying to keep him safe.

I saw on the news late afternoon yesterday that Virgin Atlantic was filing for bankruptcy protection. I don’t know how that will affect folks that are holding ticket promises for flights once travel restrictions are lifted. I thought I remembered Schumi and a few others taking future ticket holds for their trips. I hope everything works out for you all.

I didn’t realize that Delta owns 49% of Virgin Atlantic.

After all the rain the weather has finally cooled down here. Strangely we have had 63 degrees morning starts here with  and it gets warmer as day goes on into low 80’s. Humidity is still in the 80’s. I don’t recall us getting low 60’s ever here in August in the morning.

Going to go out and tinker in the garden for awhile before lunch date with my honey pie.







Dance like there is no one watching and live like there is no tomorrow.

Have a great Wednesday Sans family.


----------



## schumigirl

To your lovely husband Robo.......enjoy lunch and the get together at the weekend, sounds lovely......

And another cream cheese and jelly fan 

That`s one of the many, many reasons I don`t go to the cinema either......Tom banned me years ago as everything was just dreadful.......last few times have been in the afternoon with a massive crowd of 4 or 5 including us......bliss!!!!

Yes, you must be worried about your Grandson......hope he stays clear and can stay safe from this horrible virus.......I think it`s so much harder for our younger folks.....

Glad Poison Ivy is clearing up and well done on the Christmas presents!!! Never too early......I noticed some places today have Christmas cards in already....now that is too early for them!! 

VA applying for bankruptcy in the US is a tactical move to get their rescue package plan started. Hoping they succeed for the folks employed, we know a few and pray they keep their jobs, husband and wife both work for them. We`ll still get our money back if they did go under through the CC, but more worried for jobs and the whole industry as they are one of the big guys!!  Yes, they have been involved with Delta for a long time now. 

Hope all is well with you Robo and again, Happy Birthday to your husband.....


----------



## Lynne G

A big   to Robo’s DH. Glad to hear you both are enjoying lunch out. Sorry to hear of GS and sports at school. Scary times, and I hope he and family stay safe. And hope your poison ivy goes away completely soon, as I am sure a massage would feel good.


Cheese and crackers.  Yeah, lunch served.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Happy Birthday to your husband @Robo56 - hope you enjoy the day and gathering on Sunday.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> A big   to Robo’s DH. Glad to hear you both are enjoying lunch out. Sorry to hear of GS and sports at school. Scary times, and I hope he and family stay safe. And hope your poison ivy goes away completely soon, as I am sure a massage would feel good.
> 
> 
> Cheese and crackers.  Yeah, lunch served.



Oh we have some brie and a few other cheeses in the house......I might make up a little cheeseboard as we didn`t have anything for dessert tonight. 

I know some folks have dessert every night, we never do, it`s only if we feel like it, but a nice little cheeseboard will go nicely right now.......I have grapes and olives too......mmmmm. 




Sun is still shining and it is warm!!!! 

Definitely going to be lovely next few days........we`re being spoiled!!!!


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> All I have to say is ugh, SW, changing flights.    Now only nonstop one down is at night.  No morning ones available.  There is a one stop that will get me there in the afternoon, but who wants fly, then sit for 3 hours to only get on another plane?  And then, my return flight leaves 10 minutes earlier.  Yeah, still annoyed at that one, no night time nonstops back, including the cancellation of my original flight.  And I saw my rental dropped some.  Off to change it again too.  Sigh.  I may just keep that night flight and keep checking.  I hate arriving at night, but will let SF know for a late arrival now.  Still annoyed.



That is annoying the flights changed for you!
I have flown SW before but quit them as ended up having flights changed up to the day before leaving.

Maybe there will be a better change for you later.
And it’s a direct flight.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh I do like a cheese plate, Schumi. Us too, rarely do we eat dessert.  Sometimes one gets ice cream, then all want.  But no, even on vacation, I rarely do desserts as well.

Yeah Mac. Why I may just keep that evening flight. The idea of even stopping once is so annoying, as a 2 hour flight nonstop.

Kids went grocery shopping. Apparently, my pound of ground sirloin was not enough for the burgers they want for dinner, so they bought another pound, and picked up burgers to cook, that had cheese and bacon mixed in them, plus, since pork chops looked so nice, they bought those too, as guess what us for dinner tomorrow?

Hehe, should have shown DH the camel.  He asked what day it was a few minutes ago.  Even funnier, DH entered the land of having an iPhone, so little one set his ringer to be a dog barking.  Not to be outdone by her getting older one’s phone, when he got his, to set it to be forever he be known as princess.


----------



## Lynne G

For Charade, finally finished it.


----------



## macraven

Robo 
Belated happy birthday to you and a happy birthday for your main squeeze today!


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We haven’t had ns in mid September to Halloweenish for a few years now, so originally was the usual stop in STL, this is the 3rd change they have done for these specific flights still the shortest travel time, but adjusting departure and arrival by about 20-30 minutes



Do you wonder if #4 is going to happen?
That would not be good.


----------



## macraven

Such talent and patience charade and Lynne have with their puzzles.

Do you ever frame any of your puzzles or do they go back into the box in the closet floor?

Playing ketchup on the sans today.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Mac, have framed one, and glued together a few, we really liked.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Do you wonder if #4 is going to happen?
> That would not be good.



Wouldn’t surprise me........


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> I like a sweeter wine too. I’am partial to an Italian Moscato I can buy locally here..... It’s sweet, but not overly sweet. We have it on a special occasions and any time the mood arrives.


Bartenura is my favorite Moscato.  Difficult to find here in stock.


Robo56 said:


> What a wonderful time having a girls day with your granddaughter. She is so cute. That piece of cake looks bigger than she is. I like Cheesecake Factory. Their food is delicious. They do have a large menu. Never been disappointed with anything I have had there.


Lol we both polished leftovers off yesterday.  Closest location nearby is a good 1-1/2 RT, don’t get to enjoy as often as I’d like.


Robo56 said:


> I’am taking him out to lunch at a restaurant that has been safe on space.
> 
> I will have a small party for him on Sunday with just a few family members. Trying to keep him safe.


Nice, yes, we all need to stay vigilent to try & get thru the first one wave, let alone delay the 2nd one



The practice rules for HS fall sports here have been in coordination with the state regulatory offices but much of the implantation as to specifics left up to the coaches/school boards.  

The state has pushed back games several weeks & mandatory heat acclimation week one week, it has been shorted to just evening practice.

DS’s team has been split into smaller practice groups for the voluntary sessions now.  Helmet fitting done individually & weight-lifting in much smaller groups & in larger, more ventilated area.

I’m literally holding my breath there for them all.  Same as with the school that is going back with 5 days as a week option.  Figure two weeks in will give a very good indication of whether the children can be safely in such close quarters with each other.



schumigirl said:


> VA applying for bankruptcy in the US is a tactical move to get their rescue package plan started. Hoping they succeed for the folks employed, we know a few and pray they keep their jobs, husband and wife both work for them. We`ll still get our money back if they did go under through the CC, but more worried for jobs and the whole industry as they are one of the big guys!! Yes, they have been involved with Delta for a long time now.


That is interesting as to the bankruptcy filing.


----------



## keishashadow

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We haven’t had ns in mid September to Halloweenish for a few years now, so originally was the usual stop in STL, this is the 3rd change they have done for these specific flights still the shortest travel time, but adjusting departure and arrival by about 20-30 minutes


Gotcha.  As long as they keep the connections workable, more of a minor convenience thus far then.

We flew air Tran, then onto SWA since they took them over.  Easily 8 to 10 flights per year with the on average.  This year is the only time we’ve had any sort of flight changes that initially began with the air max issue. 

sitting on bucket of points & large cancelled flight credits.  Won’t be a happy camper if they don’t honor them.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

keishashadow said:


> Bartenura is my favorite Moscato.  Difficult to find here in stock.
> 
> Lol we both polished leftovers off yesterday.  Closest location nearby is a good 1-1/2 RT, don’t get to enjoy as often as I’d like.
> 
> Nice, yes, we all need to stay vigilent to try & get thru the first one wave, let alone delay the 2nd one
> 
> 
> View attachment 516069
> The practice rules for HS fall sports here have been in coordination with the state regulatory offices but much of the implantation as to specifics left up to the coaches/school boards.
> 
> The state has pushed back games several weeks & mandatory heat acclimation week one week, it has been shorted to just evening practice.
> 
> DS’s team has been split into smaller practice groups for the voluntary sessions now.  Helmet fitting done individually & weight-lifting in much smaller groups & in larger, more ventilated area.
> 
> I’m literally holding my breath there for them all.  Same as with the school that is going back with 5 days as a week option.  Figure two weeks in will give a very good indication of whether the children can be safely in such close quarters with each other.
> 
> 
> That is interesting as to the bankruptcy filing.



We LOVE Bartenura, love the blue bottles also, we have been buying it at Sam’s club for about $10 a bottle so we always have loads of that on hand.

I used to buy it from HYVEE for about $15-16 a bottle and saw that distinct bottle at Sam’s and the price and said “no way” probably sounded like Spicoli from Fast Times at Ridgemont High!!!!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We LOVE Bartenura, love the blue bottles also, we have been buying it at Sam’s club for about $10 a bottle so we always have loads of that on hand.
> 
> I used to buy it from HYVEE for about $15-16 a bottle and saw that distinct bottle at Sam’s and the price and said “no way” probably sounded like Spicoli from Fast Times at Ridgemont High!!!!!!!


Unfortunately, the commonwealth of PA severely limits who can sell wine other than their state stores (few grocery stores with even more limited options).

it nearly $17 a bottle here

I did a double take in Sam’s in Orlando seeing a case of land shark 2/3rds less than what we pay at home

I keep forgetting to ck to see if it’s worth making a run to the WV Or OH border to pick up a couple of cases of that wine


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Pretty good day today. We had the closing on our mortgage refinance. Hopefully there won't be any problems this time. 

My boss appreciated her birthday surprise. She said that she tries to forget her birthday.  I told her that we were celebrating the day, but forgetting the year.  She was a bit surprised that I even remembered. I didn't tell her that it was easy to remember since it is is the same day I had gallbladder surgery several years ago. 

We decided to go to Olive Garden for dinner tonight. I now have enough leftovers for lunch tomorrow. 




Robo56 said:


> Do you have a TJ Max near by? They a have a large selection of Kipling and other travel bags.


 We do have a TJ Max but I never think about going there. 



Robo56 said:


> I saw some of the “The Child” merchandise at Target the other day.


 I have managed to avoid buying some for myself. I can't wait for the new season. 



Robo56 said:


> On a positive note it’s my sweet hubby’s birthday today.


Happy birthday!!!



Robo56 said:


> Dance like there is no one watching and live like there is no tomorrow.


I have a shirt that says Dance like no one (who can commit you) is watching. 



schumigirl said:


> That`s one of the many, many reasons I don`t go to the cinema either......Tom banned me years ago as everything was just dreadful.......last few times have been in the afternoon with a massive crowd of 4 or 5 including us......bliss!!!!


For most movies I am content to wait and  watch at home. There are a few, like Avengers Endgame, that need to be seen in a theater. Thankfully our theater finally caught up with the times and we can now select our seats ahead of time. I try to sit where no one can sit behind me. 



schumigirl said:


> I know some folks have dessert every night, we never do


I would love to have dessert every night, but I'm already overweight enough. We have eaten far to many desserts since the pandemic began. 



Lynne G said:


> For Charade, finally finished it.


I love the puzzle. How long did it take you to finish it?



macraven said:


> Do you ever frame any of your puzzles or do they go back into the box in the closet floor?


 All of ours have gone back in the box except the tiger puzzle. We spent 38 hours on that one. It had been glued and will soon be framed. 

I guess it's late enough to leave a light on.


----------



## macraven

Nice bat light!

Did you ever watch the tv show, Batman?


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Did you ever watch the tv show, Batman?


We have the complete series on DVD.


----------



## macraven

You have good taste in tv shows!


----------



## KStarfish82

macraven said:


> Kfish
> Gwinnett county is in the area near Atlanta.
> Their numbers have been high for the virus since the start.
> 
> More spread the virus during the demonstrations last month.
> 
> Not sure if that area is doing classes in the schools or at home by computer.
> 
> My area had a delay and they are back in the class room
> August 10
> 90% in my community voted to have k-5 grades in school 5 days a week.
> Upper levels will attend school on a staggering basis
> M-Th
> High school will have number of days in school and rest by computer assignments at home
> 
> I’m glad this did not happen when my kids were students.
> 
> I know it’s scary for you going back to work.
> It’s very difficult for teachers and students to deal with this set up.
> Sending you mummy dust you do have a good school year!



I'm hearing things in GA are pretty bad.  And I recently saw a school district there that made masks "strongly suggested"....what?!?!  Completely irresponsible.



Realfoodfans said:


> @KStarfish82 i understand your worry over school.   Particularly for older staff too.  One lady (60) from grandchildren’s school had COVID and was in intensive care but thankfully has made a full recovery.  My daughter is a TA for a SEN child and when schools began to return here before summer break his GP said he had to stay home - so no work - she will probably be waiting right till September to find out.



I often think about some of our older staff.  I cannot imagine what they are going through.  It is such a hard time for so many people.  But the risks are just too much.  I hear of kids going in and testing positive and boom!...their class or possibly school is shut down and they have to be in quarantine for 2 weeks.



Lynne G said:


> And yes, Kfish. Very scary times for staff and kids.  I am still not happy that little one’s university is now saying two of her classes are a now hybrid.  What?  Sigh.  All should be online, like older one’s college is doing.



IMO, the hybrid model is more to appease parents (at least those who want these kids out of their house) than anything else.  I just can't wrap my head on how this will actually work, the effectiveness of instruction, and the additional workload that will be put on teachers.

@Robo56    yup....sharks seem to be making themselves comfortable here.  Wonder if the storm will do anything to change that.

Hopefully those who weathered the Tropical Storm/Hurricane are OK.  We didn't lose power or have damage, but many people here did.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> You have good taste in tv shows!


My husband is a huge Batman fan He loves everything from the campy Adam West version up to the recent Gotham series. I bought him the complete Adam West series for his birthday a few years ago.


----------



## macraven

GA is in the number 5 position on listed states.
We are after New York on our numbers.

I wish masks were mandatory in all the counties in Ga but it’s not.
Sooner or later, maybe it will.

Masks are required to enter our Walmart, Publix, Food City and Walgreens.
Don’t know if it is enforced as I stay at home most of the time.
My house has been cleanest ever these past 4 months.. lol
I’m so good at it now, I could hire out.

Was keeping up with the weather in your area and I thought about you and hoped you would not have a lot of damage.
Glad you let us know 
Weather channel did great coverage and I had it on day and night.

charade, Batman was a fun tv show!
I’m sure you knkw every episode about it now.
Bet it’s one of your husband’s favorite gifts you gave him.

Things are going good for me and hope all of you are doing fine.

Nice to see some of the night crew here tonight.


----------



## Charade67

I have fun looking for unusual Batman items for him. I bought him this shirt

I also got him a GCPD shirt. One time when he wore it someone thanked him for his service.

He bought a shirt similar to this one when we were in Alaska.

Someone asked him where Batmoose was.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning everyone - rude awakening this morning with an early parcel delivery.  All fast asleep when it arrived.

Should be a beautiful day here but currently low cloud no sun.  Going to check on MIL and parents homes this morning then will enjoy the garden later if the sun appears.

@Charade67 GS loves Batman - one of his obsessions - can name all the actors and villains, musicians etc - not been allowed to watch The Joker or one of the Batman that is rated 15 yet and asks regularly when he can!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Bartenura is my favorite Moscato.  Difficult to find here in stock.
> 
> Lol we both polished leftovers off yesterday.  Closest location nearby is a good 1-1/2 RT, don’t get to enjoy as often as I’d like.
> 
> Nice, yes, we all need to stay vigilent to try & get thru the first one wave, let alone delay the 2nd one
> 
> 
> View attachment 516069
> The practice rules for HS fall sports here have been in coordination with the state regulatory offices but much of the implantation as to specifics left up to the coaches/school boards.
> 
> The state has pushed back games several weeks & mandatory heat acclimation week one week, it has been shorted to just evening practice.
> 
> DS’s team has been split into smaller practice groups for the voluntary sessions now.  Helmet fitting done individually & weight-lifting in much smaller groups & in larger, more ventilated area.
> 
> I’m literally holding my breath there for them all.  Same as with the school that is going back with 5 days as a week option.  Figure two weeks in will give a very good indication of whether the children can be safely in such close quarters with each other.
> 
> 
> That is interesting as to the bankruptcy filing.




So funny....Moscato is one wine I cannot get a taste for. But, I don`t like dessert wines in any form, and most of them remind me of that......bus as we often say....each to their own...... 

Tom does like a Landshark or three.......

I did find a supplier where we may be able to get a good Sonoma Cutrer, must admit the price made even me balk a little........he did say no guarantees though......seems it`s easier to find a flying unicorn over here!!

Yes, hope all works out for the sports, got to be a worry.

After saying all VA`s communications come through the day......Tom and I both woke up to an email from them this morning.....came through around 3am......lol...famous last words.......just confirming the bankruptcy is all part of the bigger picture......I wish them well.






keishashadow said:


> Unfortunately, the commonwealth of PA severely limits who can sell wine other than their state stores (few grocery stores with even more limited options).
> 
> it nearly $17 a bottle here
> 
> I did a double take in Sam’s in Orlando seeing a case of land shark 2/3rds less than what we pay at home
> 
> I keep forgetting to ck to see if it’s worth making a run to the WV Or OH border to pick up a couple of cases of that wine





It sounds so odd having limitations on where you can buy alcohol......as I`ve said before, most places sell almost everything you could want......although supermarket wines are much of a muchness here, and apart from the odd one we`ll pick up, we buy ours online or from specialist shops.

YesI fully and openly admit to being a wine snob...... (on occasion ) 






Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Pretty good day today. We had the closing on our mortgage refinance. Hopefully there won't be any problems this time.
> 
> My boss appreciated her birthday surprise. She said that she tries to forget her birthday.  I told her that we were celebrating the day, but forgetting the year.  She was a bit surprised that I even remembered. I didn't tell her that it was easy to remember since it is is the same day I had gallbladder surgery several years ago.
> 
> We decided to go to Olive Garden for dinner tonight. I now have enough leftovers for lunch tomorrow.
> 
> 
> We do have a TJ Max but I never think about going there.
> 
> I have managed to avoid buying some for myself. I can't wait for the new season.
> 
> Happy birthday!!!
> 
> I have a shirt that says Dance like no one (who can commit you) is watching.
> 
> For most movies I am content to wait and  watch at home. There are a few, like Avengers Endgame, that need to be seen in a theater. Thankfully our theater finally caught up with the times and we can now select our seats ahead of time. I try to sit where no one can sit behind me.
> 
> I would love to have dessert every night, but I'm already overweight enough. We have eaten far to many desserts since the pandemic began.
> 
> I love the puzzle. How long did it take you to finish it?
> 
> All of ours have gone back in the box except the tiger puzzle. We spent 38 hours on that one. It had been glued and will soon be framed.
> 
> I guess it's late enough to leave a light on.
> 
> View attachment 516143





Glad your bpss enjoyed the party.....that was nice of you all to arrange......

Big Batman fans in this house too.....original series of course! Yes, most movies I`ll wait for but there have been a few we`ve gone to see during the day last couple of years.....Halloween and the newest Murder on the Orient Express.....the one with Kenneth Branagh and a very small appearance by Johnny Depp!





macraven said:


> GA is in the number 5 position on listed states.
> We are after New York on our numbers.
> 
> I wish masks were mandatory in all the counties in Ga but it’s not.
> Sooner or later, maybe it will.
> 
> Masks are required to enter our Walmart, Publix, Food City and Walgreens.
> Don’t know if it is enforced as I stay at home most of the time.
> My house has been cleanest ever these past 4 months.. lol
> I’m so good at it now, I could hire out.
> 
> Was keeping up with the weather in your area and I thought about you and hoped you would not have a lot of damage.
> Glad you let us know
> Weather channel did great coverage and I had it on day and night.
> 
> charade, Batman was a fun tv show!
> I’m sure you knkw every episode about it now.
> Bet it’s one of your husband’s favorite gifts you gave him.
> 
> Things are going good for me and hope all of you are doing fine.
> 
> Nice to see some of the night crew here tonight.



Masks are mandatory here in all stores......but so many elderly people aren`t wearing them properly.....under their nose for the most part......stores aren`t fully forcing the issue as there are some without them, and again, more the older customers.

Young people from what I`ve seen are all complying......

lol....yes, my home is the same, although I have to admit to being a clean freak at the best of times!




Been out early to the grocery store and 2 farm stores.

Made some pasta when we got back in......it looks good!!! So that`ll be lunch today and will make up a marscapone sauce.......made beef and chorizo and  a chicken and bacon.....although that`s the filling that usually squeezes out when cooking!!!

Rest of the day will be mooching around the garden, and not much else......

Barbecuing tonight.....so it`ll be a mix of meats and salad.......

It`s warm here!!! The sea looked beautiful but a little humid to go walking.......





































Happy Thursday............​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, the morning crew and a Good Morning to Real and Schumi. The tea drinking early birds, I think.  

Real, that must have been a very early delivery.  One way to wake up fast.  What is at the door!?  Hope it was something you really wanted, and hope the sun came out as to enjoy some garden time.  

Schumi should be well stocked in the kitchen now. And yay, pasta looks good. Will make a nice lunch. Sunny here, with that ooh rain chances today. And we are getting hotter, as the humidity rises here too.

With that, a quiet enough start, with a we have updates that made getting sorted on the laptop, more time than I cared to. But at least no reboot was required, yet. And so, as a morning tea is the drink, thirsty Thursday is here.


So drink up, a Friday will be here soon enough.

And yes, we have Batman fans in this house too. I used to watch the TV show, as a kid. Now I have that theme song in my head. Da da da Batman. Hehe.

Have a totally terrific Thursday, homies.


----------



## jump00

Robo56 said:


> Good morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 515962
> 
> View attachment 515955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to go back and look at that good night gif Mac.....LOL.....your eyes are better then mine. I  didn’t see the cat eyes up in the right hand corner, but it is a reflection ocean scene in black and purple with twinkling stars no casket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brenda I hope you feel better soon. [
> 
> 
> QUOTE="mckennarose, post: 62186592, member: 554306"]
> The neighbors have been very quiet, although the teenage boys are giving us dirty looks when we're outside if they see us. Too bad, don't shine a laser on my security cameras if you don't want the police to get called. So far no damage to the camera they were shooting the laser at.



Sad......they are continuing to be bad neighbors.




Wow.....you had a smoking warm day.




Good description of our bacon.




Your bacon is more lean looking. It looks very good.


Keisha and Mckennarose you both have my sincere condolences at the  loss of your family members to the coal mines 




I like cream cheese and jelly together too. It’s delish.




That’s my favorite way to enjoy cream cheese and jelly is on bagel. It’s yummy.




That looks painful. Hope he has what he needs to get it healed up.




Happy belated birthday to your son

View attachment 515973




Gryffindor here.




I like a sweeter wine too. I’am partial to an Italian Moscato I can buy locally here..... It’s sweet, but not overly sweet. We have it on a special occasions and any time the mood arrives.




Do you have a TJ Max near by?  They a have a large selection of Kipling and other travel bags.




My hubby does not like to go to cinemas because of talkers and kickers.




I read that you all are having increased shark activity in your area.




What a wonderful time having a girls day with your granddaughter. She is so cute. That piece of cake looks bigger than she is. I like Cheesecake Factory. Their food is delicious. They do have a large menu. Never been disappointed with anything I have had there.




Your food sounds very good.




Lynne sorry to hear that SW is pulling the trip shuffle on you again. I don’t like getting in real late either. Just seems to mess The whole day up.


Have been busy past few days. Like to stay that way.

I saw some of the “The Child” merchandise at Target the other day. Bought what they had. Then remembered I have another Star Wars fan in the family so went to Target on other side of town and bought what they had. So Christmas gifts for two people taken care of and tucked away in gift closet to be wrapped at later date.

Poison Ivy is almost healed up. I had to cancel massage appointment until it’s gone. I have missed my massage therapy sessions. My therapist just started back up again a couple weeks ago. Seeing her really helps my back.

Spoke with grandson the other day. He took a couple days off of football practice last week. A couple of kids on the team tested positive for Covid. Now they have 5 positive. He said the 5 kids are in quarantine and the coach has the rest of the team back in practice. I’am not happy about him being back on the field.

I saw in local newspaper this morning that the School Corp superintendent has acknowledged there has been positive Covid tests in athletic department, but would not give numbers.

They moved back School opening 2 weeks and will stagger start back days opening week according to first letter of last name.

There has also been an outbreak here in a couple of daycare centers.

I have a feeling that every community/state is going to have a surge at different times until herd immunity is achieved.

We are all walking a fine line between living our lives as normally as possible and wearing our PPE to prevent catching Covid.

Praying everyone will be safe and free of Covid.


On a positive note it’s my sweet hubby’s birthday today.

View attachment 515959

View attachment 515961

I’am taking him out to lunch at a restaurant that has been safe on space.

I will have a small party for him on Sunday with just a few family members. Trying to keep him safe.

I saw on the news late afternoon yesterday that Virgin Atlantic was filing for bankruptcy protection. I don’t know how that will affect folks that are holding ticket promises for flights once travel restrictions are lifted. I thought I remembered Schumi and a few others taking future ticket holds for their trips. I hope everything works out for you all.

I didn’t realize that Delta owns 49% of Virgin Atlantic.

After all the rain the weather has finally cooled down here. Strangely we have had 63 degrees morning starts here with  and it gets warmer as day goes on into low 80’s. Humidity is still in the 80’s. I don’t recall us getting low 60’s ever here in August in the morning.

Going to go out and tinker in the garden for awhile before lunch date with my honey pie.

View attachment 515957


View attachment 515956
View attachment 515958

Dance like there is no one watching and live like there is no tomorrow.

Have a great Wednesday Sans family.
[/QUOTE]
Thanks @Robo56 !!! Pain is getting a bit better each day.  Happy Birthday to your husband.   I too was shocked about Virgin Atlantic. I thought of  @schumigirl Immediately.  Today (in Toronto)  it is very cool (brrrrrrrrr)...........Feels like Fall!
Brenda


----------



## macraven

Batman theme song is one you never forget.


----------



## Lynne G

What’s that loud noise, rumbling the house?  Ah, thunder, roads sound wet.  Yeah, phone this morning included a flash flood warning.  

Goid Morning Jump. Hope you have much less pain today. Boo, don’t say the summer is over yet! I like a good hot day.

Yep, iconic enough, all know that tune, Mac. Good Morning to you. Hope you are well.

Ah, more thunder.  So much for sunny, at this moment.  But as with most rain, done quickly , and sun will return soon.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Lynne G parcel was much wanted!  GS has been wanting an x box for a good while (has Nintendo already) but prices a bit steep.  When we were away he played on one there which was a fairly old one but he loved it so Kev went online and found one on eBay and a selection of games - bargain!  Will get it set up while he’s away this weekend to make sure it’s all working.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, sweet of you, Real.  Older one has been playing on his XBox for many years. I think his current one is his second one.  He plays online with his friends on many of the games, though some he plays alone.  I bet your GS will be thrilled to see what you had delivered.


----------



## keishashadow

[


Charade67 said:


> . I didn't tell her that it was easy to remember since it is is the same day I had gallbladder surgery several years ago.


No, you have a great memory. I freeze when I have to even think of the year I had surgeries when filling out medical forms


macraven said:


> Masks are required to enter our Walmart, Publix, Food City and Walgreens.


Say thank you to their lawyers for that. At least Somebody has their thinking caps planted. 


schumigirl said:


> So funny....Moscato is one wine I cannot get a taste for. But, I don`t like dessert wines in any form, and most of them remind me of that......bus as we often say....each to their own......
> 
> Tom does like a Landshark or three.......


Lol a lessor corona type but does the trick 


schumigirl said:


> YesI fully and openly admit to being a wine snob...... (on occasion )


When we dine at a stuffy steak house, the ‘extra’ tip hangs in the balance as to how snooty the sommelier/waiter when informed I want asti, moscato or a sweet Riesling. 

my thots r if I want to be educated I’ll go to a wine tasting   Have lived long enough to know exactly what I like

Interestingly, on majority cruise ships not only do they generally manage to muster a non/judgmental smile but, automatically will send the 2nd waiter off to retrieve it from whatever far flung location on board that has it stocked.  Then, have it on hand for the remainder of the trip

I really miss cruising Lol


----------



## Lynne G

Morning Keisha.  Yeah, to be waited on hand and foot, I miss cruising too.

Ah, more tea is needed, and older one is up. He’d better keep that gaming sound down.

Cereal for breakfast, and already looking for something else.  It’s going to be a long morning.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> What’s that loud noise, rumbling the house?  Ah, thunder, roads sound wet.  Yeah, phone this morning included a flash flood warning.
> 
> Goid Morning Jump. Hope you have much less pain today. Boo, don’t say the summer is over yet! I like a good hot day.
> 
> Yep, iconic enough, all know that tune, Mac. Good Morning to you. Hope you are well.
> 
> Ah, more thunder.  So much for sunny, at this moment.  But as with most rain, done quickly , and sun will return soon.




Thunder!!! Hope it clears soon and sunshine prevails again......

We have some lovely sunshine, albeit a little breezy.....





keishashadow said:


> [
> 
> No, you have a great memory. I freeze when I have to even think of the year I had surgeries when filling out medical forms
> 
> Say thank you to their lawyers for that. At least Somebody has their thinking caps planted.
> 
> Lol a lessor corona type but does the trick
> 
> When we dine at a stuffy steak house, the ‘extra’ tip hangs in the balance as to how snooty the sommelier/waiter when informed I want asti, moscato or a sweet Riesling.
> 
> my thots r if I want to be educated I’ll go to a wine tasting   Have lived long enough to know exactly what I like
> 
> Interestingly, on majority cruise ships not only do they generally manage to muster a non/judgmental smile but, automatically will send the 2nd waiter off to retrieve it from whatever far flung location on board that has it stocked.  Then, have it on hand for the remainder of the trip
> 
> I really miss cruising Lol



lol.....I`m feeling relieved cruises aren`t looking like fun right now as Tom is still hankering after that 3 month cruise....despite hearing a firm NO on many occasions......it ain`t happening!!!! 

I completely agree and have ushered some sommeliers away in shame after being condescending and pretty darn useless. A good one won`t force his opinions or uppity prejudice on you.....a good one will listen to what you actually want as opposed to what he thinks, or what will sell for the biggest mark up. 

We had that at the Yachtsman Steakhouse years ago when at Disney......put me right off the place......ironic thing was we saw him as a waiter in Longhorn several years later......lol....and not a very good one! 

Sounds like cruises have it down pat! You know I jest about being a wine snob, well only for my own wine   , what others like is their tastes......I have around 5 dessert wines in our storage area, and they`ll sit there till we move home as no one likes it.....I think they were gifts at some point.....one was a joke gift, that I do remember......





Well, made pasta.....I don`t see what the fuss is about. Won`t be in a rush to make it again.....life really is too short to stuff a mushroom or pasta!!! Sauce turned out well and only two or three of the pasta shapes opened up on cooking......did take a picture but not very appetising looking. Added some arugula on top but didn`t help......

Sitting out again, but had to move further down the garden as our gardener is finally staining the decking area in the middle of the garden.....it is a bit strong. But, will head inside soon anyway......

Tomorrow we melt apparently.......mid to high 80`s sounds good to me!!


----------



## Lynne G

You have had some very hot weather, for your area, Schumi.  Nice you were able to sit outside some.  Yep, sunny out, roads don’t sound wet.  That part of a large yellow and green blob of radar showing rain, passed by in about 15 or 20 minutes.  And we were in the yellow part only for a few minutes.  At that time, looked like a strong shower, as you’d get pretty wet.  But no need to be outside for me.  Though will look at the skies, as see if lunchtime walk would be a good idea.  

Ooh, what is older one cooking?  Smells good.


----------



## Charade67

Super slow day at work, so I have some time to post.
I need to come up with something for dinner tonight. I’m having last night’s leftovers for



schumigirl said:


> Big Batman fans in this house too.....original series of course!


About a year or so ago our local cheap theater had a showing of the Adam West Batman movie. Dh and I went and dragged B along. When the movie was over we saw a girl about 12 years old in the theater. She announced, “That was the weirdest thing I’ve ever seen.”



Lynne G said:


> And yes, we have Batman fans in this house too. I used to watch the TV show, as a kid. Now I have that theme song in my head. Da da da Batman. Hehe.


 Sorry



Realfoodfans said:


> parcel was much wanted! GS has been wanting an x box for a good while (has Nintendo already) but prices a bit steep. When we were away he played on one there which was a fairly old one but he loved it so Kev went online and found one on eBay and a selection of games - bargain! Will get it set up while he’s away this weekend to make sure it’s all working.


What a great gift. He will be so surprised. 



keishashadow said:


> No, you have a great memory. I freeze when I have to even think of the year I had surgeries when filling out medical forms


Not really a great memory. I get Facebook reminders of it every year.

I have 40 minutes to kill until lunch. I need to find something to do.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Anyone going in late September or early October check your  AP rates, they dropped pretty significantly, I just saved about $400.

RPR and HR I noticed have the biggest rate decrease.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> You have had some very hot weather, for your area, Schumi.  Nice you were able to sit outside some.  Yep, sunny out, roads don’t sound wet.  That part of a large yellow and green blob of radar showing rain, passed by in about 15 or 20 minutes.  And we were in the yellow part only for a few minutes.  At that time, looked like a strong shower, as you’d get pretty wet.  But no need to be outside for me.  Though will look at the skies, as see if lunchtime walk would be a good idea.
> 
> Ooh, what is older one cooking?  Smells good.




Yes, since March we have had some lovely weather....warmer than usual and at some points more rain than usual and certainly more thunderstorms than we are used to having....don`t mind that though....

Hope you do get out a walk....some fresh air is so lovely.....gives you a middle of the day boost.....





Charade67 said:


> Super slow day at work, so I have some time to post.
> I need to come up with something for dinner tonight. I’m having last night’s leftovers for
> 
> About a year or so ago our local cheap theater had a showing of the Adam West Batman movie. Dh and I went and dragged B along. When the movie was over we saw a girl about 12 years old in the theater. She announced, “That was the weirdest thing I’ve ever seen.”
> 
> Sorry
> 
> What a great gift. He will be so surprised.
> 
> 
> Not really a great memory. I get Facebook reminders of it every year.
> 
> I have 40 minutes to kill until lunch. I need to find something to do.




That is so funny about the girl making that comment.....we considered it our duty as good parents to educate Kyle on all the classics we had grown up with   ....some he liked some he didn`t, but he knows them all.

Hope lunch is nice.......



Some sea fret has blown in temporarily blocking off the sun.....like a mini fog.....won`t last long, it very rarely does. Can be quite spooky at times though when it`s heavy, but far too light today. We do get a fair bit of fog off this coast too......

Time to go make up some sides for dinner......made potato salad up earlier, will make some spicy and fruity cous cous, we all seem to like that and some salads. That`ll be dinner along with spicy bbq pork steaks, pork and apple sausages, chicken kebabs basted in teriyaki sauce. Have ribs marinading in the fridge for tomorrow night along with few other bits a bobs......yes, food is something we do get very organised with in this house 

And sun is back........


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Anyone going in late September or early October check your  AP rates, they dropped pretty significantly, I just saved about $400.
> 
> RPR and HR I noticed have the biggest rate decrease.


Thanks! Just saved me a bunch for end of September!!


----------



## Lynne G

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Anyone going in late September or early October check your  AP rates, they dropped pretty significantly, I just saved about $400.
> 
> RPR and HR I noticed have the biggest rate decrease.



yay!  Thanks DisneyLife!  I saved a little over $300 off my RPR rate.  Very happy,!  Still have an awesome rate at SF.  Double happy now.  Now just to get an earlier flight nonstop down.  And a later one back.


----------



## macraven

I saw a post on Keishashadow’s AP thread on the discounted rates.

Up to now, AP bookings for specific dates weren’t included as low as it is now.

My guess is many have cancelled and Loews is trying to fill the rooms.

I did ask the employee I worked with this morning if there is a chance of the hotels closing for my dates.

He said that’s an unknown but hopeful not the case.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I guess they had more cancellations.  But many may be going for SF, as now AP rate $30 plus tax a night higher, than AP rate I got a few weeks ago.  Lady on phone said they wanted more reservations a few weeks ago, so they lowered the SF rates to the rate I got.   Means both have saved me enough, will pay for quite a few meals.  I am so ready to get away.

Hope Charade is no longer bored.  Haha:

Lunch walk was nice, almost too hot, and sunglasses were needed.  Lovely.

ah, few more hours.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Hope Charade is no longer bored



Still bored.


----------



## Lynne G

Ha ha ha


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> We had that at the Yachtsman Steakhouse years ago when at Disney......put me right off the place......ironic thing was we saw him as a waiter in Longhorn several years later......lol....and not a very good one!


Same experience there a good 20 years ago, they lost our business


Charade67 said:


> Not really a great memory. I get Facebook reminders of it every year.


That works too


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Anyone going in late September or early October check your  AP rates, they dropped pretty significantly, I just saved about $400.
> 
> RPR and HR I noticed have the biggest rate decrease.


hmm guessing I must e had a great rate already lol. Only $20 less a night for me but anything is appreciated

same as usual, rates I saw cheapest @ RP, then HR & PB


macraven said:


> My guess is many have cancelled and Loews is trying to fill the rooms.


Absolutely


macraven said:


> did ask the employee I worked with this morning if there is a chance of the hotels closing for my dates.
> 
> He said that’s an unknown but hopeful not the case.


That info above the pay grade of a CS rep who is probably working from home & gossiping with their cat vs coworkers

jmho/prediction  

 convention guests have ceased, either RP or PB will shutter for a bit. I’m hoping not until after holiday season!

If PB closes (larger & more expensive to operate) & RP stays open, can see SF going dark for a bit

HRHs corporate runs differently, possibly the first to shutter

Would be disappointing to those with reservations (Me included). You just can’t fault them circling the wagons to cut costs. Have to be positioned to be able to open up strong for spring/summer


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I saw a post on Keishashadow’s AP thread on the discounted rates.
> 
> Up to now, AP bookings for specific dates weren’t included as low as it is now.
> 
> My guess is many have cancelled and Loews is trying to fill the rooms.
> 
> I did ask the employee I worked with this morning if there is a chance of the hotels closing for my dates.
> 
> He said that’s an unknown but hopeful not the case.



mac......thanks to your earlier "heads up email" from Keisha`s thread.....I passed it on to "you know who" and they now have a FABULOUS  rate for their first stay at HRH!!!! 

I think they may even extend their stay now by a few nights......

I hadn`t checked Keisha`s thread for them......so THANK YOU again for the heads up....I`m sure everyone you let know was glad to read that email!!!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> mac......thanks to your earlier "heads up email" from Keisha`s thread.....I passed it on to "you know who" and they now have a FABULOUS  rate for their first stay at HRH!!!!
> 
> I think they may even extend their stay now by a few nights......
> 
> I hadn`t checked Keisha`s thread for them......so THANK YOU again for the heads up....I`m sure everyone you let know was glad to read that email!!!


Yes, mAC sounded the alarm bells for me today too.  Was in boonies out of cellphone range but she took the time to make  multiple calls/texts to be sure I knew.  

always looking out for her homies but typically shuns any recognition for it. Glad you brought it up!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, thanks to Mac and then 
DisneyLife.  I always appreciate a heads up.  

Okay, kids were sent out to get bread and tomatoes, as DH wanted a tomato sandwich. They came home with that, and more. Including a Panda Express’s teriyaki sauce. So, pork chops will be Chinese style. Fine with me. Though never was a fan of Panda Express restaurant, but hey, maybe their grocery shelf sauce is good. Will let ya know.


----------



## cam757

Hello all. Just got our power back this afternoon. It went out early Tuesday morning during the tropical storm. I don't think I have been so miserable. I guess the heat made it so much worse than previous outages. It was 87 degrees in our house. I had to go sit in the running car in the middle of the night to get some relief. No damage although there was a tornado down the street from my work. It damaged a few houses and businesses but no one was hurt, thankfully. No power at work yesterday. I just stayed home today.

We are having a thunder storm now, praying the power stays on. 

This year has been awful. Whenever something bad happens my friend and I just say "2020." Just found out my cousin was T-boned yesterday. Crushed her hip and had to have it reconstructed last night. She will be in the hospital for a week. Poor thing, so thankful she will be okay. 

Our School Board decides about the schools tonight. I am pretty certain they will go virtual for the first 9 weeks. I hope that is it though. My son needs face to face instruction and although he is very bright and maintains excellent grades, he hates school and will do anything to avoid his classwork. Of course he loves virtual learning, especially when mom and dad have to go to work all day and he has free run. I just ordered a new router with better parental control features. Hopefully, that will help to keep him off the video games all day.

So happy to read about everyone's good deals at UOR!!! Score!!!

Chiming in on an older food/beverage posts...I love bagels, 
 and cream cheese with strawberry jam. Also, mayo is a must with blt although as a southerner, I have to say, I am not a fan of Dukes mayo. I prefer Hellmans.   I'm not a big wine drinker but when I do, I prefer the sweeter wines.


----------



## Lynne G

Stay safe, Cam.  Sending well wishes to your friend.  Scary to be in that type of accident.  And yeah, my youngest niece is 6 and has a hard time with online learning all day.  While I think for most kids it is important to be socializing and learning in person, there is no way should kids congregate all day, with hours inside with a whole class of kids.  The risk of infecting many is way too high right now.  So, I hear ya, as both my kids are enjoying gaming over the summer.   Hope your thunder was like mine, loud and passed by quick without any damage.  

Ah, sounds like food is wanting.  Though hockey game still on, so older one may not be ready for chow yet.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@cam757 so glad you got your power back and hopefully it will stop on.  My Mum used to love strawberry jam with Cheshire cheese on sandwiches - unusual but not much difference to a sweet pickle I suppose.  

Letter from the conveyancing solicitor today with a host of questions I cannot answer - will have to ring them tomorrow to talk it through - things I never thought I’d need to know. Dad made sure I knew where everything was but no talk of when jobs were done or permissions given years ago.
Hope it doesn’t cause any issues.

DD has been out to eat with a friend tonight so I was on bedtime duties - I’ve normally bailed out by bedtime and we retire to our living room for some grandparents quiet time! Glad she has some really good girlfriends though - just very little face to face contact during these past months.

Nice to see so many doing well on their trip budgeting - really missing not having any plans in place.

Kev has made a good start prepping the furniture we are upcycling for J’s bedroom.  Though he was shocked at the cost of the actual paint - similar to Annie Sloan - do you have that brand?

Dinner was burgers but I didn’t have the bread so feeling very virtuous (not).


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Hello all. Just got our power back this afternoon. It went out early Tuesday morning during the tropical storm. I don't think I have been so miserable. I guess the heat made it so much worse than previous outages. It was 87 degrees in our house. I had to go sit in the running car in the middle of the night to get some relief. No damage although there was a tornado down the street from my work. It damaged a few houses and businesses but no one was hurt, thankfully. No power at work yesterday. I just stayed home today.
> 
> We are having a thunder storm now, praying the power stays on.
> 
> This year has been awful. Whenever something bad happens my friend and I just say "2020." Just found out my cousin was T-boned yesterday. Crushed her hip and had to have it reconstructed last night. She will be in the hospital for a week. Poor thing, so thankful she will be okay.
> 
> Our School Board decides about the schools tonight. I am pretty certain they will go virtual for the first 9 weeks. I hope that is it though. My son needs face to face instruction and although he is very bright and maintains excellent grades, he hates school and will do anything to avoid his classwork. Of course he loves virtual learning, especially when mom and dad have to go to work all day and he has free run. I just ordered a new router with better parental control features. Hopefully, that will help to keep him off the video games all day.
> 
> So happy to read about everyone's good deals at UOR!!! Score!!!
> 
> Chiming in on an older food/beverage posts...I love bagels,
> and cream cheese with strawberry jam. Also, mayo is a must with blt although as a southerner, I have to say, I am not a fan of Dukes mayo. I prefer Hellmans.   I'm not a big wine drinker but when I do, I prefer the sweeter wines.



Oh can I leave off the bagel......cannot abide them.....and YES.....Mayo has got to be Hellmans and got to be full fat.....none of that tasteless low fat stuff.....

Your son sounds very well adjusted.....have to admit I hate video games.....we were just talking today Kyle wasn`t given a games console till he was around 11 or 12.....he was too busy with other things, even as teen we limited him massively and thankfully he was happy to comply...despite his best friend back then who his mother allowed him to go on anytime... this boy also used to sneak on during the night.....unbelievable. But, glad your son is happy with the virtual learning he will have at home.......every kid is different and thrive in different ways.

Glad you had no damage to you during the storm.....can imagine the heat in your home without aircon....glad you had the car!!! Tornadoes are terrifying.....

Hope your cousin is ok!! How awful.....sounds nasty having hip reconstruction....I`ve never known anyone to have that before.....hope her recovery is quick and not too painful. 

Good to see you.......


----------



## macraven

Cam
That had to be miserable for you with no ac!
And resorting to sitting in the car last night for cooling off probably was the only way you could get relief.

I hope your cousin heals completely.
I can imagine the pain she is in.

Some communities are doing online learning while others are back in the classroom.
Hope your son’s school does open in a few months and
and he does well learning at home.

Dukes is in every store where I am and I detest it.
Hellman’s is the only mayo we buy.
We can get it in some local stores where I am.

Can’t get brand of bread we prefer so my sandwich days are over.
When one of my sons came to visit, I had him bring me a couple of loaves of bread with him for me.
I read good for a couple of weeks then.


----------



## macraven

We have had two storms roll through our area.

I can live with that and deal with the ac off but can’t handle not having internet connections.

I’m finally back online.

Now playing ketchup on what I missed reading today.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, wasn’t bad.  The pork was delicious, though.  And I put a ton of veggies in it.  And we must like rice. as two cups of cooked rice were gone quick.  Almost too sweet sauce, but all enjoyed it, so have half a bottle left.  Teriyaki at another time.  Maybe with chicken or beef.

Now all chilling and the AC is cranking. Cam, glad you got your power back. And Mac, glad you are back to being online too.

And yay!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Yep, thanks to Mac and then
> DisneyLife.  I always appreciate a heads up.
> 
> Okay, kids were sent out to get bread and tomatoes, as DH wanted a tomato sandwich. They came home with that, and more. Including a Panda Express’s teriyaki sauce. So, pork chops will be Chinese style. Fine with me. Though never was a fan of Panda Express restaurant, but hey, maybe their grocery shelf sauce is good. Will let ya know.



Glad to help out, kinda breezed through posts earlier on this thread only, and really been looking at the Pic thread and this one lately so didn’t even think if it was posted anywhere else, anyway was looking out for my homies I thought of first here that I know plan on going next month!!!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. We are having a nice thunderstorm right now. No power loss thank goodness. 

Cam - Good to see you and glad you are safe. Sorry about the power outage. No a/c this time of year is awful. Were you affected by the derecho we had several years ago? We were without power for several days.  Prayers for your cousin. Hope the recovery is quick and as pain free as possible. 

I used to live in NC where Duke's mayo is king. I usually get Hellman's or Kraft. I get whichever has the smallest bottle since we don't use much mayo.

We are having a lazy evening. DH has a baseball game on but I am not paying much attention. I don't care about either team. The Cubs are getting killed by Kansas City. 

Guess I'll go ahead and turn the light on.


----------



## macraven

Great light for the homies tonight!


----------



## macraven

Waiting for the night crew to show up...

I was charging my phone and it slipped off my lap onto the floor.
The charger Insert broke off in the phone so gonna have to find a new charger in the morning.

Thought maybe my older charger might work but Mr Mac is sleeping and can’t turn the bedroom light on.
Rule #1 in a marriage, never wake up a spouse during the night because they yell telling you they won’t be able to go back to sleep...especially for something that can wait until morning to take care of.

Since  the battery was done to about nothing, doubt I will be on the Dis very long tonight.

sweet dreams to all!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all - another awesome night light that I’ve showed GS!  Thanks @Charade67.

No rude awakenings this morning but Kev was up early to fill the pool for the GC so they can make the most of this beautiful day.  

He intends to start painting the furniture in the shade of the house as tomorrow we are going to drive and have lunch with our friends (where we were going for the weekend before guidance changed).

I feel awful asking my hairdresser to come to the house again so I’m walking to a little place really near us - a cottage that’s been made into a salon - hope it’s ok - seems to be doing well.

The area where we live is only half a mile from the first house I ever bought in 76.  That was a new build on land that had been a farm.  That estate is still on the edge of open country but applications have gone in to build again on more farmland nearby.  It seems to be happening a lot sadly.  The area was much quieter then but we had a butcher, bakery, corner shop and fruit and veg shop then.  Now there is a Tesco express, decorating shop (which is thriving during the last months), beauty salon and hardware shop.  We’ve been able to get everything we need during lockdown except good meat which we get from a farm butcher.  Got more lamb being delivered from the farmer today - they’re bringing new flavour sausages and burgers and meat for my curries!

@Cam hope your cousin is doing ok.
@macraven hope your power stays on.
@Lynne G great that you have helpers for shopping and menu ideas!
@schumigirl did your friend collect the puppy? Waiting for pictures!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Dukes is in every store where I am and I detest it.
> Hellman’s is the only mayo we buy.
> We can get it in some local stores where I am.
> 
> Can’t get brand of bread we prefer so my sandwich days are over.
> When one of my sons came to visit, I had him bring me a couple of loaves of bread with him for me.
> I read good for a couple of weeks then.



I don`t think I ever even noticed the Duke`s brand....but as we never buy real food on vacations I`d probably not notice that section. 

I hear you on the bread......when we go up to Scotland we stock up on so many items you can`t get in England to take back......we take up as many large cool boxes as we have.....some of the checkout staff always find it humorous what we take back.....and of course as we have introduced friends to certain things.....they always ask us bring some back......and not one single item is healthy of course.....lol.....






macraven said:


> We have had two storms roll through our area.
> 
> I can live with that and deal with the ac off but can’t handle not having internet connections.
> 
> I’m finally back online.
> 
> Now playing ketchup on what I missed reading today.













macraven said:


> Waiting for the night crew to show up...
> 
> I was charging my phone and it slipped off my lap onto the floor.
> The charger Insert broke off in the phone so gonna have to find a new charger in the morning.
> 
> Thought maybe my older charger might work but Mr Mac is sleeping and can’t turn the bedroom light on.
> Rule #1 in a marriage, never wake up a spouse during the night because they yell telling you they won’t be able to go back to sleep...especially for something that can wait until morning to take care of.
> 
> Since  the battery was done to about nothing, doubt I will be on the Dis very long tonight.
> 
> sweet dreams to all!



Hope you find a spare till you can get a new one......Tom always jokes if I lost my ipad charger I`d be devastated......I keep two running and one is charging if I`m using the other......

Yes, let them sleep........lol......






We have our gorgeous Friday that was promised to us today........sun is bursting and it is hot!!! 

Will move down to the gazebo for the day........sun loungers just outside it if we want to sit in the sun and back into the gazebo where it is actually a little cooler, we have a fan in there too. I was glad Tom convinced me we needed electric down there.........

Will prepare food for the day and then we can just pick at it......Tom will grill the meat and that`ll be our day........it`ll be nice. And one of our friends said she`ll drop by as she passes our area today.....I guarantee it`ll be lunchtime as she asked what we had planned for lunch today........lol....I know her so well!!! Friends are always welcome anytime in our home......and they know it  

Croissants with cream cheese and no grape jelly this morning......there are some places we can get American stuff, so need to make an order.........had a fruit salad too........just to balance things out.......

Think it`s a sangria type of day later...........










































Have a wonderful and sunny friday........​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay! It is a Friday, so Good Morning to Real and Schumi.

Real’s house sounds busy, and nice you are trying to help your hair person. I have been to my salon twice now, and I feel comfortable enough. They have hand wash when you walk in, all are wearing masks and shields, no waiting seats, but there are chairs labeled for each worker, put all around the salon, so you are not close to anyone if you have to wait. And stations where hair done, are now only used every other one. When you get up out of your seat, they clean seat and area. I have yet to have my hair blown dry, but that is more my preference. So hope you have a haircut today, and pool time later. Sweet, to visit this weekend.

Schumi, yes, it is nice when you get used to area food items that you grew up with, can be taken back when visiting back.  There is not much I miss when I travel, but since my state is more conservative in how alcohol is sold, I am always a little shocked at how alcohol is sold in the South.  And mostly cheaper than my state’s prices, too. And yes, thankfully, both my kids do not mind doing a grocery run.

Well, it has been a long week. Last day to be up early and screen working.

Mac, that stinks to have a broken charger. Yeah, if I wake DH, he is not happy, but he does go back to sleep. if he wakes me, he knows I will go back to sleep quickly.

Yep, that tea is in my hand, and it’s overcast this morning, with the phone flashing a few minutes ago, flash flood warning expires in one hour. So, maybe a rain shower today? Yep, I have some good looking chances of getting rain, mostly looks like from noon on. Eh, keeps the heat down, high temp today is 80. No AC heard last night, or so far this morning.

That ever happy morning tea is being refilled in my cup. Hmm, cereal maybe.

So homies:


Woot!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Mac and Robo. Hope the coffee is good, and plenty of it.

Charade, hope storms are gone now.  Older one would like your light.  He’s a big SW fan. Phone just buzzed again, now flood warning for the next 24 hours.  Stormy Saturday forecast too.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family  





keishashadow said:


> Say thank you to their lawyers for that. At least Somebody has their thinking caps planted.



Our local Walmart’s here have an employee sitting outside  by the door with masks to give people if they don’t have one when they approach the door.




keishashadow said:


> When we dine at a stuffy steak house, the ‘extra’ tip hangs in the balance as to how snooty the sommelier/waiter when informed I want asti, moscato or a sweet Riesling.
> 
> my thots r if I want to be educated I’ll go to a wine tasting Have lived long enough to know exactly what I like



Well said.




schumigirl said:


> lol.....I`m feeling relieved cruises aren`t looking like fun right now as Tom is still hankering after that 3 month cruise....despite hearing a firm NO on many occasions......it ain`t happening!!!!



I would like to like cruising more, but I don’t. We did a cruise many moons ago and neither one of us wanted to do another one......this is coming from two people who have owned and enjoyed a few sail boats over the years...LOL

Sailing on the Lake I can do that....cruising on the Ocean no.




schumigirl said:


> Well, made pasta.....I don`t see what the fuss is about. Won`t be in a rush to make it again.....life really is too short to stuff a mushroom or pasta!!! Sauce turned out well and only two or three of the pasta shapes opened up on cooking......did take a picture but not very appetising looking. Added some arugula on top but didn`t help......



I bet it was good.

I haven’t made homemade ravioli or spaghetti in years. It is a true labor of love for sure. My family likes homemade gnocchi. I make it once in a blue moon when my dad comes to visit.

We had a fantastic family run Italian restaurant we went to every Sunday when I was growing up. They made the best homemade pasta and gnocchi. Everything they prepared was delicious. Nona and Papa Valentino were good salt of the earth kinda folks. Fond memories.




schumigirl said:


> Time to go make up some sides for dinner......made potato salad up earlier, will make some spicy and fruity cous cous, we all seem to like that and some salads. That`ll be dinner along with spicy bbq pork steaks, pork and apple sausages, chicken kebabs basted in teriyaki sauce. Have ribs marinading in the fridge for tomorrow night along with few other bits a bobs......yes, food is something we do get very organised with in this house



Sounds yummy.



Lynne G said:


> I am so ready to get away.



Me toooooooooooooooo




cam757 said:


> Just got our power back this afternoon. It went out early Tuesday morning during the tropical storm.



Sorry to hear your power outage during storm. 87 degrees in the house is hot for sure.




cam757 said:


> Just found out my cousin was T-boned yesterday. Crushed her hip and had to have it reconstructed last night. She will be in the hospital for a week. Poor thing, so thankful she will be okay.



So sorry to hear of your cousins accident. Sending prayers her way for healing.

Disneylife thanks for heads up on room rates.



Realfoodfans said:


> DD has been out to eat with a friend tonight so I was on bedtime duties - I’ve normally bailed out by bedtime and we retire to our living room for some grandparents quiet time! Glad she has some really good girlfriends though - just very little face to face contact during these past months.



Glad to hear your daughter is getting some friend time....eveyone needs that now.

Your grandson will be over the moon on his surprise Xbox when he gets home.



schumigirl said:


> I hear you on the bread......when we go up to Scotland we stock up on so many items you can`t get in England to take back......we take up as many large cool boxes as we have.....some of the checkout staff always find it humorous what we take back.....and of course as we have introduced friends to certain things.....they always ask us bring some back......and not one single item is healthy of course.....lol.....



I do the same when I go up to visit my dad. I usually stop by the bakery in the neighborhood I grew up in and bring back some things. Also bring back some Marconi Italian bread...I used to stop at the local Italian butcher and bring back sausages, but they are no longer in business.



Lynne G said:


> Yep, that tea is in my hand, and it’s overcast this morning, with the phone flashing a few minutes ago, flash flood warning expires in one hour.



Coffee in hand here.....hope your tea is tasty.

Mac thanks for looking out for your peeps.....you always do 

Thank you everyone for your lovely happy birthday wishes and gif’s for my sweet hubby. We had a nice lunch out on Wednesday and he received calls from all the family. It was so nice.

I’am going over to watch great-nephew while my niece goes out for some shopping needs this morning. He is the sweetest baby.

Woke of with a raging headache at 3 am.  Don’t get those very often. Not sure if it is the weather changing or what the deal is. It will pass. Thank goodness for extra-strength Tylenol and Advil.

We are waking  up to mid 60’s weather in the morning that warms into the 80’s during the day. The humidity is still in the 80’s so makes tinkering in the garden sweaty, but once you sit down it’s down right comfortable.

Made masks yesterday. So that kept me busy. I enjoy making them. I’am focusing on children’s masks now before school starts here.

Have a wonderful Friday everyone doing what ever makes you happy.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, hope your headache is gone. Nice of you to babysit. Ah, masks are the norm for at least until next year, I bet. Nice you made some more. And hope your coffee is good this morning too. Good Morning. And hope this finds you happy today, as well.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo, hope your headache has gone by now...they’re never fun. And what a lovely job to babysit a little one like that......very sweet and I’m sure he loves it as much as you do.

With cruising, I am petrified of the water, well that type of deep water and the Poseidon Adventure scarred me for life......lol.....Tom wanted to go on a round the world cruise at some point after he took early retirement.......it was a big no from me.....although Keisha does a very good job at pointing out the lovely side of cruising.....I think she and Tom are in cahoots!!! Your type of sailing  in boats sounds lovely though......How lovely to be able to enjoy your own boat......

I love family restaurants like that.......they make you feel like family immediately......we still have quite a few around us or within an hours drive and we do enjoy them.

Enjoy your weekend.....and glad your husband had such a lovely birthday........




So sitting in the sunshine with the heat and a large sangria is good for the soul for sure.........












mac....you may recognise what is affectionately known as Tom`s favourite gadget......showing 86F in the garden.....it is gorgeous here. Not sure how many years it is since you gave him that one.......he loves it!!!

81F inside.......yeah, I think we`ll stay out.......we moved out of the shade of the gazebo and onto the grass and the chairs we have there as sun has disappeared for a few minutes. There is a lovely little breeze though. 

friend came around.....yes, in time for a lunch of pork kebabs and shrimps wrapped in bacon.......her timing is perfect.......

Looking at those Planet Hollywood glasses.....we got them in Disneyland Paris in 1995......we went for the opening in 1992 just a month before we got married, Tom`s wedding present to me........  and did enjoy it, best Space Mountain there is!!! We loved Paris back then and have been more than 20 times.....but changed times now.......but the glasses have lasted well......

Hope your Friday is as nice.......


----------



## Lynne G

Your garden looks lovely, and nice temp to enjoy, Schumi.  Sweet to have those memories of Paris.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@schumigirl we were at Disneyland Paris in 92 for the opening too!  Through the company we took 200 people - I had to coach Marshall which was not ideal but hey - the children were thrilled at 11 and 8 then.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all nice mild day here. Have softball game to sit thru later & hope my skin so soft keeps the no see ums away this time. Reg bug spray has been iffy there 

Soon off to EMT for 2nd  post Op visit. Since stent didn’t self discharge guess the dr has to go fishing for it. Hope it sounds worse than it will turn out lol



cam757 said:


> I prefer Hellmans.


Same!


Realfoodfans said:


> Cheshire cheese


? Only Cheshire I know is the cat, meow


schumigirl said:


> Oh can I leave off the bagel......cannot abide them.....and YES.....Mayo has got to be Hellmans and got to be full fat.....none of that tasteless low fat stuff.....


Horrors Not even a raisin bagel? 


macraven said:


> Dukes is in every store where I am and I detest it.
> Hellman’s is the only mayo we buy.
> We can get it in some local stores where I am.


Dukes has such a different taste, vaguely sweet aka miracle whip (ew) but with almost a faint mustard undertone 


Robo56 said:


> Our local Walmart’s here have an employee sitting outside by the door with masks to give people if they don’t have one when they approach the door.


Fancy WM, here they just turn people away if no mask 


Robo56 said:


> Woke of with a raging headache at 3 am. Don’t get those very often. Not sure if it is the weather changing or what the deal is. It will pass. Thank goodness for extra-strength Tylenol and Advil.


U know it’s a bad one when it wakes you up. Almost sounds like a migraine 





schumigirl said:


> although Keisha does a very good job at pointing out the lovely side of cruising.....I think she and Tom are in cahoots!!! Your type of sailing in boats sounds lovely though......How lovely to be able to enjoy your own boat......


I’m in a funk, In a normal world, today we’d have been boarding the ship.


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, still sports when our Governor said no Fall sports?  How about the football GS?  Still going to play games?   Hope your MRI shows good stuff, and you are getting better quickly.  Sending healing mummy dust to ya.  Hugs, and hope maybe to cross paths at the end of September. 

Scrambled eggs with cheese and chopped orange peppers, cooked by older one. Tasty. Nothing left from last night, so a what for Friday dinner? Kids picked up some pasta the other day, so I can see that being a request, as while little one does not like pork, she did eat some of what I cooked yesterday, and said it was good. Not that she will ever order pork, these were center pork chops, from the butcher. Stir fried just right. But she is a pasta fan, so meal that she would be more happy to have, it’s a maybe. Decision will be made closer to dinner time, as it sometimes is decided when all decide that sounds good, when hungry.

Ah, only a few more hours, then,


----------



## Realfoodfans

@keishashadow hope your appointment goes well.  We are really into our cheese here.  Cheshire cheese is very popular and made in our county.  Dense and crumbly.  Usually every July there is a national cheese show at Nantwich (in our county).  We love to go although ending up with cheese sweats from over indulging in all the samples!  

Cheshire Cat also popular - there is a beautiful stained glass window in a church at Daresbury dedicated to the story - I’ll see if I can find a picture.


----------



## Realfoodfans

One tiny piece of the beautiful window dedicated to Lewis Carroll - the bit with the Cheshire Cat!  I had a set of framed pictures of more sections in Em’s room when she was young - no idea where they are now!


----------



## Lynne G

Only place I have ever seen Cheshire Cheese is in Trader Joe’s.  They have the most diverse selection of cheese at my local store.  Never bought it though, Real.  I do like a crumbly cheese.  Will have to look out for it next time I go to that store.


----------



## macraven

Keisha 
Your doc will be able to get that stent out quickly.
It will be done so fast, you won’t be able to scream.

And you will feel no discomfort.
Give is a heads up when you return home.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all nice mild day here. Have softball game to sit thru later & hope my skin so soft keeps the no see ums away this time. Reg bug spray has been iffy there
> 
> Soon off to EMT for 2nd  post Op visit. Since stent didn’t self discharge guess the dr has to go fishing for it. Hope it sounds worse than it will turn out lol
> 
> 
> Same!
> 
> ? Only Cheshire I know is the cat, meow
> 
> Horrors Not even a raisin bagel?
> 
> Dukes has such a different taste, vaguely sweet aka miracle whip (ew) but with almost a faint mustard undertone
> 
> Fancy WM, here they just turn people away if no mask
> 
> U know it’s a bad one when it wakes you up. Almost sounds like a migraine
> I’m in a funk, In a normal world, today we’d have been boarding the ship.



Nope not even raisin bagel......I`ve tried all kinds over the years...including one that claims to have the best in NY.....not for me. lol......yes between that, The Marx Bros and cruising I`m surprised you talk to me at all......

Aw, I`m sorry you should have been sailing today, that`s tough.....and I can`t even say have the best day as it sounds as if you`d rather be anywhere else......

Good luck with the stent removal.....I really am trying not to think too hard about that procedure!!!! You`re a trooper though.......yes, as mac says give us a holler when you`re home......





It is still hot and we are loving it!!! 

Back to normal temps for us tomorrow, around 70F. So we are sitting out as late as we can tonight.......the sun is still in this part of our garden so it`s beautiful right now here....nice little breeze but not cooling down any. 

Dinner was good.........chicken kebabs with teriyaki and sweet chilli marinade.....thanks for the tip Janet......plain teriyaki for Kyle, more shrimp and scallops wrapped in a tiny bit of bacon and Tom`s beautiful ribs which were perfect......out of all the men in our various groups of friends....everyone agrees his are always the best! I would agree.......

So we are rather filled up, but nicely so. And the sangria has been welcomed today.....no dessert.......

No plans to do much tonight except sit here till it get`s dark which is around 9ish now......I do love seeing all our lamps lit up at night......so pretty. I need a set of white Christmas lights around our gazebo though.....that would look lovely......

Time for another sangria.........


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I have been MIA lately.  Life has been busy...but just thought I would stop in to say " HI "  and hope that everyone is doing alright.  I have about 30+ pages or so to catch up on.  That will be a couple nights of reading.  

I was very sad to hear when HHN was cancelled and thought of all of you who were soooo looking forward to it.  Hopefully this will make is extra spectacular for next year!

Well...it's almost the end of the day and head home.

Have a great evening everyone!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon everyone. Rough night last night. I had the worst insomnia. When I finally got to sleep I had crazy dreams. In one dream I was back in Alaska waiting to go on a dogsled tour.  A helicopter arrived and at first I thought it was the helicopter that was to take us out to the glacier. I looked closer and saw that it had stickers of ice cream on the outside. You've heard of an ice cream truck? Well, this was an ice cream copter. Unfortunately the cat woke me up before I was able to get any ice cream.

Today was a shopping day. First I went to Target to get shampoo and trash bags. I ended up also buying some assorted school supplies for B. I also went to Kroger for our weekly grocery shopping.



macraven said:


> Rule #1 in a marriage, never wake up a spouse during the night because they yell telling you they won’t be able to go back to sleep...especially for something that can wait until morning to take care of.


That's me. If I get woken up it takes me forever to get back to sleep. Dh can go back to sleep very quickly. I sometimes joke that he is part cat.



Realfoodfans said:


> The area where we live is only half a mile from the first house I ever bought in 76. That was a new build on land that had been a farm. That estate is still on the edge of open country but applications have gone in to build again on more farmland nearby. It seems to be happening a lot sadly.


The area where I live is an odd mix of middle class suburbia and farmland. There is a nearby farm that I hope never gets sold and tuned into something else. I like seeing the cows when I drive by, and there is a great view of the mountains.



Lynne G said:


> Charade, hope storms are gone now. Older one would like your light. He’s a big SW fan. Phone just buzzed again, now flood warning for the next 24 hours. Stormy Saturday forecast too.


Storms only lasted a couple of hours. I think we might be getting more tonight though.



Robo56 said:


> I would like to like cruising more, but I don’t. We did a cruise many moons ago and neither one of us wanted to do another one......this is coming from two people who have owned and enjoyed a few sail boats over the years...LOL
> 
> Sailing on the Lake I can do that....cruising on the Ocean no.


Add me to the list of people who don't want to cruise. I am okay with short, day cruises, but I don't want to be out on the ocean.



Robo56 said:


> Woke of with a raging headache at 3 am.


Hope you are feeling better now.



keishashadow said:


> Soon off to EMT for 2nd post Op visit. Since stent didn’t self discharge guess the dr has to go fishing for it. Hope it sounds worse than it will turn out lol


Good luck. Hope it's not too bad. I had a stent removed a few years ago back when I had my horrible kidney stone issue. I later discovered that the nurse who removed it was seeing on of the therapists I was working for.



Realfoodfans said:


> Cheshire Cat also popular - there is a beautiful stained glass window in a church at Daresbury dedicated to the story - I’ll see if I can find a picture.





Realfoodfans said:


> One tiny piece of the beautiful window dedicated to Lewis Carroll - the bit with the Cheshire Cat! I had a set of framed pictures of more sections


That's so cool.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I have been MIA lately. Life has been busy...but just thought I would stop in to say " HI " and hope that everyone is doing alright. I have about 30+ pages or so to catch up on. That will be a couple nights of reading.


Hi Pumpkin. Good to see you.

Well, 2020 has struck again. It looks like only B and I will be going to Busch Gardens next week. Dh found out today that he has a series of faculty meetings the days we planned to go.  B will be riding a lot of rollers coasters by herself.


----------



## Lynne G

Pumpkin, hope all are doing well. Yes, sad about HHN, but kinda expected it, and still going, as still looking forward to being away.

Charade, that was odd dreams. I don’t always remember mine. We had a nice thunderstorm, with a good couple of lightning strikes, made lights flicker a few times, but gone now. Loud thunder once again. And the sound of a chain saw for quite awhile, even when heard thunder, finally stopped after the second flash of lightning. Yeah, glad I am inside. Still raining, but not hard, enough I can hear it though.

Quiet enough night. We bought a pizza from a new place, we thought we would try for dinner. Just a plain cheese one. I think they only put cheese on it, and was smaller size than expected. Off the list of where to get pizza. I wish we had a really good pizza shop we all like. Some of the best, basic pizza was a little stand up a few streets from where we stay when in NYC. Cheap lunch or dinner, or shared snack.

Not much on the TV, have to ask older one where a good movie is.

Hope all have a quiet night, sleeping soundly, and wake up with a smile.

No alarm needed, but I may still be a early riser.  Stormy night is said to be.  Good sleeping weather.


----------



## macraven

Charade sorry you didn’t get a full nights sleep last night and hope tonight’s rest is better.

In case you go to bed early, hope you turn on the porch light for us!


----------



## macraven

Hi pumpkin!
You have been missed here.
Good to see you!

Lynne, you can stay up late tonight as tomorrow is Saturday, your sleep in day.
Or should I say, the day you have off work.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, I can stay up late, Mac, as weekend is for relaxing for me.  Well, I do have to return item that little one has decided she does not want. Both kids still up.  This is early, before the mom alert sounds to turn that !!!! off.  Though when they go to bed, I will always say goodnight, and not remember when that was, many a night.

Ooh clear and quiet enough night, just heard the fright train horn.  Tracks are about a mile and a half away.  Though Charade will leave the light on, here is the early light:


----------



## macraven

Fantastic light Lynne!


It’s 10:00 pm
Where is our charade, the front porch light keeper??


----------



## Charade67

That's a cool light. I'm just going to leave Lynne's light on tonight.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## macraven

Lynne is still awake????
Wow


----------



## Lynne G

So are the kids


----------



## Charade67

We’ve got thunder here again.


----------



## macraven

I’m speechless....
Both of you are still up.

I‘m watching old reruns of Law and Order and checking on the disboards during commercials


----------



## Charade67

I’m sort of still up. Dh was watching some video that was a walking tour of London. The narrator’s voice was so soothing that I dozed off while watching. I think the thunder will keep me awake now.


----------



## Lynne G

From a quick look at the radar, seems most of the rain is staying South of me.  Hope the storm passes by quickly, Charade.


----------



## macraven

Bad storms would keep me awake charade.

I think Lynne has it better as it’s her kids noise that is keeping her awake.

I couldn’t sleep during bad storms or kid noise years back.


----------



## Lynne G

Think all are tired now.


----------



## macraven

Party pooper......
I just came back and thought we could play a card game of crazy 8


----------



## macraven

I shant be here long by myself
It is 6 am UK time and bet Schumigirl is in the kitchen making up a great breakfast for us

I can smell the bacon already

come back Lynne for the food party
You can sleep after we eat up all the bacon


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Did Mac say she was having a breakfast party!?!?!

That’s worth getting up for, I like Georgia!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Anyone that’s interested in the new Jurassic attraction, @bioreconstruct posted a photo of  a water feature!


Seen most summer days from about 3-6pm

Love the humor!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I have been MIA lately.  Life has been busy...but just thought I would stop in to say " HI "  and hope that everyone is doing alright.  I have about 30+ pages or so to catch up on.  That will be a couple nights of reading.
> 
> I was very sad to hear when HHN was cancelled and thought of all of you who were soooo looking forward to it.  Hopefully this will make is extra spectacular for next year!
> 
> Well...it's almost the end of the day and head home.
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!!!!




Good to see you Pumpkin........

Hope life calms down a little soon for you......and yes, you have a lot to read back on........




Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon everyone. Rough night last night. I had the worst insomnia. When I finally got to sleep I had crazy dreams. In one dream I was back in Alaska waiting to go on a dogsled tour.  A helicopter arrived and at first I thought it was the helicopter that was to take us out to the glacier. I looked closer and saw that it had stickers of ice cream on the outside. You've heard of an ice cream truck? Well, this was an ice cream copter. Unfortunately the cat woke me up before I was able to get any ice cream.
> 
> Today was a shopping day. First I went to Target to get shampoo and trash bags. I ended up also buying some assorted school supplies for B. I also went to Kroger for our weekly grocery shopping.
> 
> That's me. If I get woken up it takes me forever to get back to sleep. Dh can go back to sleep very quickly. I sometimes joke that he is part cat.
> 
> The area where I live is an odd mix of middle class suburbia and farmland. There is a nearby farm that I hope never gets sold and tuned into something else. I like seeing the cows when I drive by, and there is a great view of the mountains.
> 
> Storms only lasted a couple of hours. I think we might be getting more tonight though.
> 
> Add me to the list of people who don't want to cruise. I am okay with short, day cruises, but I don't want to be out on the ocean.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better now.
> 
> Good luck. Hope it's not too bad. I had a stent removed a few years ago back when I had my horrible kidney stone issue. I later discovered that the nurse who removed it was seeing on of the therapists I was working for.
> 
> 
> That's so cool.
> 
> Hi Pumpkin. Good to see you.
> 
> Well, 2020 has struck again. It looks like only B and I will be going to Busch Gardens next week. Dh found out today that he has a series of faculty meetings the days we planned to go.  B will be riding a lot of rollers coasters by herself.




What a shame your DH has to work instead of going on the trip with you, so disappointing. You`ll still have fun....

lol....dreams are so funny......my husband is thrilled every morning I relay my very surreal dreams to him......in great detail!!! 





Lynne G said:


> Pumpkin, hope all are doing well. Yes, sad about HHN, but kinda expected it, and still going, as still looking forward to being away.
> 
> Charade, that was odd dreams. I don’t always remember mine. We had a nice thunderstorm, with a good couple of lightning strikes, made lights flicker a few times, but gone now. Loud thunder once again. And the sound of a chain saw for quite awhile, even when heard thunder, finally stopped after the second flash of lightning. Yeah, glad I am inside. Still raining, but not hard, enough I can hear it though.
> 
> Quiet enough night. We bought a pizza from a new place, we thought we would try for dinner. Just a plain cheese one. I think they only put cheese on it, and was smaller size than expected. Off the list of where to get pizza. I wish we had a really good pizza shop we all like. Some of the best, basic pizza was a little stand up a few streets from where we stay when in NYC. Cheap lunch or dinner, or shared snack.
> 
> Not much on the TV, have to ask older one where a good movie is.
> 
> Hope all have a quiet night, sleeping soundly, and wake up with a smile.
> 
> No alarm needed, but I may still be a early riser.  Stormy night is said to be.  Good sleeping weather.




Yes, Lynne it`s going to be a break away regardless of HHN not happening.....I`m sure you`re more than ready for it.....

Sorry pizza wasn`t so good.....least you know not to go back there again. We have a lovely pizza place near us, we all like it, but it`s not as good as American pizza.....





macraven said:


> I shant be here long by myself
> It is 6 am UK time and bet Schumigirl is in the kitchen making up a great breakfast for us
> 
> I can smell the bacon already
> 
> come back Lynne for the food party
> You can sleep after we eat up all the bacon



Bacon on the go for all lovely ladies as always......we were thinking of doing a brunch today, but Kyle is off out and we were hungry now!!! So, bacon on toast with scrambled egg whites for me......Tom has my yolks along with his own eggs....works out well for him........




Another beautiful morning, but much cooler than yesterday......high of mid 70`s today which will be fine for doing some little jobs around the place....

No plans to go out today, well Tom will pop out later for pizza`s.....I think I`ll go for a curry from the Indian in the same area......looks like a shack, but the food is the best around. 

May get some more trip report on the never ending trip report today or tomorrow....if it really warms up we`ll be outside instead. 











































Have a fabulous Saturday...................










​


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Charade67 sorry your DH will miss the trip - solo
riding not as much fun.

Did anyone hear from @keishashadow?

I suffer regularly from insomnia these last few years - had the same many years ago when under stress.  Just put my ear pods in and listen to the radio - mostly BBC radio plays and old comedy. Last night started listening to Room with a View.

Woke early with a start this morning thought there was a knock at the door like the other morning!  Shot out of bed but nobody there - of course Louie was by my side so took him out and gave him breakfast. Then my coffee sat in the garden it’s lovely again today.

With a great struggle we managed to get J’s old bedroom furniture down and the upcycled furniture up the stairs last night - the wardrobe was so heavy.  It looks amazing and with the large tv (to be just used as a monitor) on the drawers we think he will be excited.  I’m going to paper line the drawers tomorrow before Emma replaces his clothes.

We are on the edge of the Peak District National Park here and heading up into the hills soon to meet our friends for a stroll and lunch.  We should have gone to them for the weekend but overnight stays not allowed again for them in West Yorkshire. I’ve booked lunch as it’s a village that gets very busy with walkers.  Kev is a bit apprehensive but we will wear our masks if needed.

Nice lights Lynne - hope the family settled down to sleep!

Will catch up later in the day.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, as most nights, I was the first asleep.  And, as most mornings, I am the first one up.  Was a lovely bright sunrise, and a long, hot shower felt good. Now, almost finished a couple of loads of wash.  No hanging out though, when opened door, bright enough, but damp ground.  And still those chances of rain, so dryer is getting a workout.  Eh, why we have dryer machines.  

And ooh, Schumi always had me at bacon. Our usual Saturday dinner is Chinese takeout, so I am betting not another pizza night. Glad you have a pizza place you are happy with. Oh, we have quite the number of pizza places, we just can’t seem to find the right pie all are happy with. Sounds like you have a quiet and relaxing day planned. Perfect,  

Real, yeah some furniture is so heavy. And I always line drawers that hold clothes. Part of our nice purge of clothes, was I replaced the liners too. I bet J will be so excited. Enjoy the walk in the park, so nice to be close to. We have a very close township park, but there is no trails. More like a preserve for wildlife. There is are state parks, and a township park, that are a little drive away, and they all have trails. We sometimes bike to that other township park, as the trail is paved, and bikes are allowed, and path is wide.

Charade, that stinks DH has to work. Sadly, my DH has been not able to enjoy amusement park fun many times, due to work. And yeah, kids and him are the coaster riders. Though last time we had him in Busch Gardens Tampa, he had to sit down for some time to recover from the wooden coaster he and the kids had just rode. Now, both kids usually ride, and I have company.  Yay!

Cool looking coaster for JP. Nice picture sharing DisneyLife.

I am downstairs, enjoying the remote. Not that there is much of interest, but it’s noise. Ah, think I heard a mom call. Pretty sure it was older one, and not little one. She is much the sleeper more than older one. And so, as little one is not the breakfast food eating fan, breakfast of bacon and eggs for us, now. We will save some of the bacon, though, I know little one will eat it. She may make a BLT sandwich, as they did go to the produce and grocery stores yesterday. She’s her dad’s kid, as they both enjoy tomato sandwiches.

  A very happy Saturday to all the homies.  

Keisha, I hope that stent was removed quick, and no pain for you. Sending more healing mummy dust out your way. Good thoughts and hugs, as well.

Yep, it was older one. Time for breakfast, homies. Round 2 or 3 of breakfast posting. Yum to all the food posted!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne......I love Chinese food.....and we have one close by that is very good, but they do use a small amount of MSG....he told us that he uses it in the dishes I love, and that`s why we don`t really have them very often. It takes him longer to cook mine without MSG and we don`t like making a fuss. But, we have good pizza and Indian so that works for me......

And bacon......well....who doesn`t love bacon.......

I`m so looking forward to getting back to our group brunches where we all take turns hosting on Sundays with a bunch of us......we`re all missing out on so much through this......

Yep, I have laundry out today......sunny, warm and breezy....perfect drying day. I almost for laundry on days like this.....that fresh smell is the best! Hope the rest of your day is as good......





Seems no matter how old you are ......boys always love Rice Krispie cakes......they were requested as something they hadn`t had for ages so, made 2 plates of these and I`m sure they`ll be demolished by tomorrow.......made shortbread too, but everyone knows what that looks like.......

I don`t eat them as I have crowns......I`ll stick to the shortbread.......













Made us open shrimp sandwiches for lunch......our cocktail sauce mixed through with arugula and the green part of the green onions and some cayenne pepper on tomato slices......absolutely lush!!!! 

That`ll keep us going till dinner tonight........I`m such a nibbler if I`m in the house, so I shouldn`t need to do that after my lunch.......


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Don’t think I’ve ever seen them like that......


----------



## Lynne G

Me either.  We use Rice Krispy that are light colored.  Funny, as we picked up marshmallows and that cereal last week, and we made a tray of them.  Was good, as with Schumi, I tend to not make them very often.  More a chance to make when it is cold out.  Holiday treat.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> @schumigirl we were at Disneyland Paris in 92 for the opening too!  Through the company we took 200 people - I had to coach Marshall which was not ideal but hey - the children were thrilled at 11 and 8 then.




Missed this yesterday rff......I need to read my alerts!! 

What a coincidence! We went second week in August and it was heaving!!!! And hot.....but it was a surprise wedding present from Tom as we were getting married 4 weeks later in September.....everyone said we were crazy for taking off for a week a month before the wedding.....but, everything was done and dusted.....we were just waiting.....might as well wait in DLP!! 

We did enjoy it and went back several times and we even took Kyle a few times.....lol....

We did like several of the hotels there too.....The Disneyland one at the entrance and Newport Bay were our favourites. 

Hope today was fun......





Lynne G said:


> Me either.  We use Rice Krispy that are light colored.  Funny, as we picked up marshmallows and that cereal last week, and we made a tray of them.  Was good, as with Schumi, I tend to not make them very often.  More a chance to make when it is cold out.  Holiday treat.



Lynne.....they are Krispie cakes UK style......  completely different to US style.....much simpler......

No marshmallow or anything else in those ones......pure Dairy Milk and it has got to be British Dairy Milk chocolate melted in a Bain Marie and mixed together with rice krispies. 

They are usually made for kids parties, if Kyle`s friends came for dinner or stayed over and things like that.....also one of the first things I taught Kyle to make when he was maybe 3 or 4, takes minutes to make but takes us all back to childhood days.....

And they still fight over the spoon......

Yes, I can imagine yours being a holiday treat.....


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, as most things, your cereal and ingredients are different than ours, Schumi.  Though we have been known to put melted chocolate drizzled on top, when they are cool.  Either way, a sweet, sticky treat.  

Ah, already done breakfast, so now a what to get into.  Thought I saw some cookies, off to see what else looks good to eat.  


Little one is up, and wondering what I am up to.  I asked if she wanted me to get ready to go out with her, getting ready fast or slow.  She said like a snail.  Hence, time for a snack.  But I know she will look for food while we are out, and since most don’t turn over their breakfast menu until 10:30 or 11 am, snail style getting ready makes sense.  Maybe a run to the deli for soup and rye bread.  Will have to see what mood she is in.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah, as most things, your cereal and ingredients are different than ours, Schumi.  Though we have been known to put melted chocolate drizzled on top, when they are cool.  Either way, a sweet, sticky treat.
> 
> Ah, already done breakfast, so now a what to get into.  Thought I saw some cookies, off to see what else looks good to eat.
> 
> 
> Little one is up, and wondering what I am up to.  I asked if she wanted me to get ready to go out with her, getting ready fast or slow.  She said like a snail.  Hence, time for a snack.  But I know she will look for food while we are out, and since most don’t turn over their breakfast menu until 10:30 or 11 am, snail style getting ready makes sense.  Maybe a run to the deli for soup and rye bread.  Will have to see what mood she is in.



lol....yes, how many times have we compared the differences in UK/USA things.....


Soup and cookies sound good.......




I really need to move and go do something.....sitting in the garden is just too nice at times.......


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, just watched the news.  Weather guy said our 7 day forecast is a repeat every day.  Today, and the next 7 days, will be clouds and sun, hot and humid, around 90 degrees, with chances of that ever loving you have rain.  Summer.  Yes!  Loving this coming full week of feeling hot.  Loving the heat!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lovely day with our friends.  Coffee one place then a walk then ate in our booked place - very long and enjoyable meal.  Beautiful weather and a lovely location.  A lot of other visitors but everyone very sensible and no problems.

This is our route down the valley into the village.


You can imagine the sheep holding up the traffic!

The village is very pretty and there are old mining caverns (semi precious stones) that are open to the public.  One is flooded and you travel in boats.



Food was yum - I had grilled chicken with a super food green salad with pickled fennel and watermelon - I’m looking for a recipe for that it was unusual and so tasty.  Was going to be healthy but tempted by coffee and dessert an hour later had double chocolate brownie & salted caramel ice cream - naughty!

Glad everyone has had a peaceful day - any update from @keishashadow?


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Lovely day with our friends.  Coffee one place then a walk then ate in our booked place - very long and enjoyable meal.  Beautiful weather and a lovely location.  A lot of other visitors but everyone very sensible and no problems.
> 
> This is our route down the valley into the village.
> 
> View attachment 516602
> You can imagine the sheep holding up the traffic!
> 
> The village is very pretty and there are old mining caverns (semi precious stones) that are open to the public.  One is flooded and you travel in boats.
> 
> View attachment 516603
> 
> Food was yum - I had grilled chicken with a super food green salad with pickled fennel and watermelon - I’m looking for a recipe for that it was unusual and so tasty.  Was going to be healthy but tempted by coffee and dessert an hour later had double chocolate brownie & salted caramel ice cream - naughty!
> 
> Glad everyone has had a peaceful day - any update from @keishashadow?



Lovely pictures rff......

Yes, Keisha is doing ok......




Just finished dinner......my curry was hot! Had Chicken Tikka Madras with a side dish of sweet pilau rice......it was delicious......love sweet and hot......

My two guys pizza`s were nice......

Making up a pitcher of my own mix cocktail tonight......Jack Daniels....Amaretto.....cranberry juice and pineapple juice with a large splash of fresh lime juice.....lots of ice and fruit.......

Saturday night sorted!


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, errands all day.  Tonight kiddos are taking me out to one of my fav Italian old-Skool places.  Far flung place, way out in boonies. Difficult to score reservations anywhere with the 25% only allowed.  Hope table is outside.

Afterwards, they made the mistake of deciding a double feature a nearby drive in would be a great idea...Little Shop of Horrors (Feed me Seymour  & RHPS).  Nwa, ha, ha, ha little do they know the mr & I both regularly indulged in that mayhem back in the day.

I made up party bags for all of ‘the virgins, i.e. those whom have not experienced the film in a theater setting”






Lynne G said:


> Keisha, still sports when our Governor said no Fall sports?




He ‘suggested’ it.  Governor, like most politicians, isn’t about to deliberately offend his constituents, i.e. large contingent of sports-crazy residents.  Far easier to drop it into the PIAA’s lap to make the call.  

Despite having a few dogs in the fight, am SMH.  The call will eventually be definitively made ’for them’ via spikes in infection; hopefully, without much collateral damage.



Realfoodfans said:


> One tiny piece of the beautiful window dedicated to Lewis Carroll - the bit with the Cheshire Cat!  I had a set of framed pictures of more sections View attachment 516463in Em’s room when she was young - no idea where they are now!


beautiful, love stained glass. Have some as corner pieces in my DR windows & an antique leaded glass entry door.


macraven said:


> Keisha
> Your doc will be able to get that stent out quickly.
> It will be done so fast, you won’t be able to scream.
> 
> And you will feel no discomfort.
> Give is a heads up when you return home.


Up my nose with ‘dat rubber hose.  Not unexpectedly, I’m running behind on healing process.  It stays in for another 6 weeks, unless it decides to expel itself. I vote for 2nd option 


schumigirl said:


> Nope not even raisin bagel......I`ve tried all kinds over the years...including one that claims to have the best in NY.....not for me. lol......yes between that, The Marx Bros and cruising I`m surprised you talk to me at all......


Lol, you are one of a kind. 

It’s our differences that make us special 


Charade67 said:


> Unfortunately the cat woke me up before I was able to get any ice cream.


That darn cat lol


Charade67 said:


> I later discovered that the nurse who removed it was seeing on of the therapists I was working for.


Small world there


Realfoodfans said:


> We are on the edge of the Peak District National Park here and heading up into the hills soon to meet our friends for a stroll and lunch. We should have gone to them for the weekend but overnight stays not allowed again for them in West Yorkshire. I’ve booked lunch as it’s a village that gets very busy with walkers. Kev is a bit apprehensive but we will wear our masks if needed.


Stunning pictures!  Not sure why but the grass does always look greener in the UK (the other side of the fence lol)


schumigirl said:


> I don`t eat them as I have crowns......I`ll stick to the shortbread.......


Yep, it’s akin to playing Russian roulette


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all, errands all day.  Tonight kiddos are taking me out to one of my fav Italian old-Skool places.  Far flung place, way out in boonies. Difficult to score reservations anywhere with the 25% only allowed.  Hope table is outside.
> 
> Afterwards, they made the mistake of deciding a double feature a nearby drive in would be a great idea...Little Shop of Horrors (Feed me Seymour  & RHPS).  Nwa, ha, ha, ha little do they know the mr & I both regularly indulged in that mayhem back in the day.
> 
> I made up party bags for all of ‘the virgins, i.e. those whom have not experienced the film in a theater setting”
> 
> View attachment 516633
> View attachment 516637
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 516648
> He ‘suggested’ it.  Governor, like most politicians, isn’t about to deliberately offend both the sports-crazy, voting public.  Far easier to drop it into the PIAA’s lap to make the call.
> beautiful, love stained glass. Have some as corner pieces in my DR windows & an antique leaded glass entry door.
> 
> Up my nose with ‘dat rubber hose.  Not unexpectedly, I’m running behind on healing process.  It stays in for another 6 weeks, unless it decides to expel itself. I vote for 2nd option
> 
> Lol, you are one of a kind.
> 
> It’s our differences that make us special
> 
> That darn cat lol
> 
> Small world there
> 
> Stunning pictures!  Not sure why but the grass does always look greener in the UK (the other side of the fence lol)
> 
> Yep, it’s akin to playing Russian roulette



Grass is green here due to all the rain we get........true!!!

That is a FABULOUS list of gifts for everyone......







Wish I was there with you!!!! I think I told you the other day I really need to watch LSoH one day......Tom and Kyle love it!!!

But LOVE RHPS.........









Have a blast!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh my my college days of that movie.  Toast tossing anyone?  Fun times, glad you are enjoying today, and no cooking either.  Winner, Keisha.  Hope you are felling good now.  Yum to a good Italian dinner.  I worked in South Philly for enough years, I make a very good red sauce.  I don’t make my own pasta though.  Fresh made, sometimes.  Ah, the days when a coworker brought in homemade soup, and a loaf of Italian bread from down the street where we worked, real butter, and a perfect lunch in my book.  When we moved to a different part of the City, not as many good places to go, have to travel some. 

Stunning pictures, Real. Sounds like you had a most enjoyable day. Always a nice treat to enjoy dessert and coffee.

Schumi listing all so good sounding food. Picked up these large steaks to cook on the grill. They looked so good, I hope they taste even better.

When the sun was out, it did get very sticky feeling. AC was cranking quite a bit this morning, so you know the heat has returned.

And as predicted, we left home around 11 this morning. Item retuned, no fuss, quick walk around that very large mall, and then in a longer line of cars then expected, lunch was had. Then big box store shopping, and home relaxing. What a nice day. Little one wants deli restaurant order, so I guess Chinese another night. Either way, means steaks can wait until tomorrow. Ah, I love a last minute plan, that involves me relaxing and having someone 


I ❤ a quite lazy Saturday. Hope all are enjoying your weekend.


----------



## macraven

Dammit Janet.....




(Thanks to RHPS)

You will have a great evening!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Hope those steaks are good tomorrow Lynne.......and whatever you end up having tonight......it`s nice to mix things up now and again. 



We changed things a little tonight too.....didn`t make up my cocktail....instead went for a different gin each.........

@J'aime Paris got a new one for you........Beefeater Blackberry Gin........Tom prefers it to the other one, I actually still prefer the classic Pink Gin from Gordon`s, but if you like Gin, you`ll love that one......very fruity too!! 

Saturday night in a glass.........


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lynne I love to hear about all the take out options you have.  We’re not big on take out - partly that I love to cook - partly that when I was on my own with my 2 I had to watch the pennies and partly that there are not many around us that are good quality.   Our only reliable is fish and chips and pizza which get a bit repetitive!  I do get ready to
cook items from M&S but haven’t been often since lockdown.  Certainly not the huge take out choices you have.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Goodnight all
23.20 here and I’m about to put the radio on and light out.  First item Kev will happily listen to - any later ones I pop my pods in!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, the nice thing about living in the suburbs of a large City, Real.  This One is a favorite deli of ours.  We used to eat there, every so often, but they gave no outside dining options, so takeout is what we do.  It is one if the places that little one thinks has the best matzo ball soup.  They said it would be cold, in a container, but that’s okay, she can toss it in a pot on our stove, and quick soup.  Or nuke it.  I got a big dinner with fried shrimp with coke slaw and mashed, with chicken noodle soup.  Older one got this meal they call the stack.  Two potato lakes topped with lots of pastrami and corned beef, then covered with melted cheese and gravy.  It is huge and very filling.  Only place I know has such a meal.  All delicious.  Have a good night’s sleep.  Listening to radio may put me to sleep quick too.


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon everyone. Not too much going on today. B and I went to the mall to to do little back to school clothes shopping. Not a lot for selection this late in the summer, but what she did find was on a great sale. 

Just waiting on dinner now. I'm trying a chicken and rice casserole I've never made before. 



schumigirl said:


> What a shame your DH has to work instead of going on the trip with you, so disappointing. You`ll still have fun....
> 
> lol....dreams are so funny......my husband is thrilled every morning I relay my very surreal dreams to him......in great detail!!!


He's a little disappointed, but knows we can go back anytime since we purchased memberships. I'm just hoping it doesn't rain on us while we are there. right now the forecast is showing rain next week. 

I think my husband has gotten tired of listening to my weird dreams. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, that stinks DH has to work. Sadly, my DH has been not able to enjoy amusement park fun many times, due to work. And yeah, kids and him are the coaster riders. Though last time we had him in Busch Gardens Tampa, he had to sit down for some time to recover from the wooden coaster he and the kids had just rode. Now, both kids usually ride, and I have company. Yay!


 I just wish Busch Gardens had a few more family friendly coasters. I can handle coasters like Big Thunder Mountain at Disney. 



schumigirl said:


> Seems no matter how old you are ......boys always love Rice Krispie cakes....





DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Don’t think I’ve ever seen them like that......





Lynne G said:


> We use Rice Krispy that are light colored


One of DH's favorite desserts is Rice Krispy treats. I haven't made any in years though. He buys the remade ones in the stores.  Those look like they could have been made with cocoa krispies. 



schumigirl said:


> No marshmallow or anything else in those ones......pure Dairy Milk and it has got to be British Dairy Milk chocolate melted in a Bain Marie and mixed together with rice krispies.


 I'm not really a big rice krispy treat fan, but I would love to try those. 



Realfoodfans said:


> This is our route down the valley into the village.


 Beautiful! I want to drive down that road. Correction - I want to be driven down that road. 



Realfoodfans said:


> You can imagine the sheep holding up the traffic!


I don't think I would mind the sheep too much. That's not something I see where I live. 



keishashadow said:


> Hey all, errands all day. Tonight kiddos are taking me out to one of my fav Italian old-Skool places. Far flung place, way out in boonies. Difficult to score reservations anywhere with the 25% only allowed. Hope table is outside.


 Yummy! Enjoy!



keishashadow said:


> Small world there


And also a small city. 



Lynne G said:


> Little one wants deli restaurant order, so I guess Chinese another night.


I really want some Chinese food, but dh keeps vetoing it. Maybe B and I will get some in Williamsburg. 


We really, really need more live sports back on TV. ESPN 2 is broadcasting as ESPN 8 (The Ocho) and is showing some of the most ridiculous stuff. DH was watching marble racing, and now they are showing Norwegian death diving. This is crazy.


----------



## Charade67

I almost forgot - Happy International Cat Day!


----------



## Lynne G

So,  how did the casserole taste, Charade? Nice you got B some good buys.  Yeah, it’s the back to school in earnest everywhere, but many kids are not going back to school.  Little one does have clothes she will wear when at school.  We did get her a nice pair of jeans that she likes rolling up the cuffs.  Eh, with our September usually giving the kids a warm back to school, she won’t be wearing jeans for some time.  The jeans shorts will be.  And little one starts back the 24th this month.  Older one starts back in September.  Even though both are in college, the two different schools have different schedules.  She starts and ends earlier then him.   Nice thing is, both will have a long holiday break.  

Hockey viewing night. And little one is bored, so LEGO box she found. A SW kit, of what, did not bother to look. Both build, and SW themed ones are a favorite. Though little one has done several cars. We did visit the LEGO store today, but nothing of interest. What she wants most likely won’t be around until mid September. The details on some of their builds are amazing.

Back to other screen.  Hope night is going well for all, and Keisha rolled home full of pasta and other Italian treats.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Well had another wonderful day, great brunch  then got online to order a few things for my son, Birthday is coming up in a couple of weeks. Then baseball practice.

Then my wife had a nail appointment then it was time to eat, we actually decided to have Red Robin, Texas Roadhouse was PACKED and we are still somewhat trying to avoid huge crowds and Red Robin was almost empty. Good burgers for all a chicken sandwich for youngest.

Got home and pulled out a bottle of Longbranch!!!

Everyone that knows Bourbon knows this is Matthew Mcconaughey’s Bourbon partnership with Wild Turkey, so whenever this is poured the statement is sounded.......

Alright Alright Alright!!!!!



This stuff is great with a smooth Rocky Patel!!!


----------



## Charade67

The casserole was pretty good. I may try a couple of tweaks the next time I make it. 

B starts school on the 24th as well. She will move back into the dorm on the 22nd. 


Tonight's light is a flashback to the 70's.


----------



## macraven

Excellent porch light for Saturday!


----------



## Lynne G

Not a bourbon fan, DisneyLife, but nice looking bottle.  Yeah, many celebrities have alcohol interests.  When is your boy’s birthday?  My oldest niece is next week, mine and little one later in the month.  She was to arrive in September, but missed that month by days.  I was hoping not on my birthday, but she did arrive on my SIL’s younger son’s birthday.  So cousins share the same birthday date.  He is exactly 3 years older than her.

Thanks for the light Charade.

And Real, watching the show about the Chester Zoo. Always have a thought about visiting there.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Not a bourbon fan, DisneyLife, but nice looking bottle.  Yeah, many celebrities have alcohol interests.  When is your boy’s birthday?  My oldest niece is next week, mine and little one later in the month.  She was to arrive in September, but missed that month by days.  I was hoping not on my birthday, but she did arrive on my SIL’s younger son’s birthday.  So cousins share the same birthday date.  He is exactly 3 years older than her.
> 
> Thanks for the light Charade.
> 
> And Real, watching the show about the Chester Zoo. Always have a thought about visiting there.



Youngest who I was shopping for is the 21st then middle son, is the 29th, then next month mine is the 18th and I know just the place to go to celebrate!!!!!!!!!!

Both of them have fairly extensive Star Wars figure collections, and toy collections in general, my middle son is on instagram with his stuff!!!


----------



## macraven

Your youngest child has a Twinkie bd with one of the homies here.


----------



## Lynne G

That is so odd, DisneyLife, but your two kids have the same birthdays as me and little one. How old will your middle son be?  And woot! Your birthday is close to your boys.  Hehe, you have a Leo and a Virgo.  Why little one and I do not see eye to eye sometimes.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> That is so odd, DisneyLife, but your two kids have the same birthdays as me and little one. How old will your middle son be?  And woot! Your birthday is close to your boys.  Hehe, you have a Leo and a Virgo.  Why little one and I do not see eye to eye sometimes.



18 he is our 2020 Grad!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, DisneyLife, little one is exactly one year older than him.  There was a girl in one of her high school classes that was born same day, in same hospital as her.  I think there was 15 kids born in that hospital that day, so I guess it was a higher chance to run into someone at school having the same birthday.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, I should be tired, but not quite yet.  Wish there was something good on the screen.  May look for a movie. And hehe, little one asked if I was going to bed soon. Yeah, like she would be now?   Both kids are still up too.


----------



## macraven

Obviously it was Lynne that is the bd Twinkie.

( and I was not the one that spilled the beans on that. Lol)


----------



## macraven

Lynne, nothing much on tv now 
I have Undercover Boss on now and it’s a bore, all repeats of shows I’ve already watched.

Saturday night is not known for exciting tv in my area.

If you find something that is more interesting, let me know.


----------



## macraven

August birthday roll call ....



to Keishashadow!

Been waiting for it to be after midnight to wish you a very happy birthday.

Hope your special day is loads of fun and you don’t have to do a thing but be waited on all day long.


time to blow out the candle.


----------



## Lynne G

Watched a cruise through Germany, but now not sure what else is on.  Yeah, I hate when I remember seeing that show, Mac.  Not much new until the Fall.  

Checked AP rates again.  Nope not better then now have.  Saw Disney shortened their hours for September and October.  They were saying, even the smaller amount of guests they wanted, it has been was much smaller than expected.  So I guess with virus concerns, no parades, no fireworks, no park hopping, and their Halloween parties cancelled, not a lot of interest this Fall. Those reasons are why we are not going to visit the motherland any time soon.  Depending on flights and hotel rates, I was thinking may try for a long weekend in January at Universal, since our cruise we canceled.  Have some time to think about it.  Little one, who loves to travel, is not interested in going away any time soon.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and big Happy Birthday  to Keisha.  Deserves to be pampered today, for sure.  Cake and candles with ice cream. As breakfast?


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon everyone. Not too much going on today. B and I went to the mall to to do little back to school clothes shopping. Not a lot for selection this late in the summer, but what she did find was on a great sale.
> 
> Just waiting on dinner now. I'm trying a chicken and rice casserole I've never made before.
> 
> He's a little disappointed, but knows we can go back anytime since we purchased memberships. I'm just hoping it doesn't rain on us while we are there. right now the forecast is showing rain next week.
> 
> I think my husband has gotten tired of listening to my weird dreams.
> 
> I just wish Busch Gardens had a few more family friendly coasters. I can handle coasters like Big Thunder Mountain at Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> One of DH's favorite desserts is Rice Krispy treats. I haven't made any in years though. He buys the remade ones in the stores.  Those look like they could have been made with cocoa krispies.
> 
> I'm not really a big rice krispy treat fan, but I would love to try those.
> 
> Beautiful! I want to drive down that road. Correction - I want to be driven down that road.
> 
> I don't think I would mind the sheep too much. That's not something I see where I live.
> 
> Yummy! Enjoy!
> 
> And also a small city.
> 
> 
> I really want some Chinese food, but dh keeps vetoing it. Maybe B and I will get some in Williamsburg.
> 
> 
> We really, really need more live sports back on TV. ESPN 2 is broadcasting as ESPN 8 (The Ocho) and is showing some of the most ridiculous stuff. DH was watching marble racing, and now they are showing Norwegian death diving. This is crazy.





It`s nice you have membership Charade, yes, I`m sure you`ll get back plenty of times now. It`s just nice to travel together...

If you like good chocolate, you`d love my Krispie Cakes.....some folks because it`s for kids used to use cheap chocolate, but we always used the nice stuff same as my mum made them. I have a memory of going to one friends party and it was cooking chocolate she had used....they were rank! 

We have loads of sheep around the UK, plenty of cows and pigs too...thankfully don`t live anywhere near a pig farm.....we used to visit relatives in another part of the country when we were younger and they had a pig farm.....I`ll never forget that smell......you did get used to it, but first few days......ugh! 

Hope your casserole was nice.....have Chinese food without your husband for you and your daughter......doubt he would mind since you really fancy it.....






Charade67 said:


> The casserole was pretty good. I may try a couple of tweaks the next time I make it.
> 
> B starts school on the 24th as well. She will move back into the dorm on the 22nd.
> 
> 
> Tonight's light is a flashback to the 70's.
> 
> View attachment 516818




Nice light!!! 

Is your daughter happy about moving back to school or is she a little nervous? 





macraven said:


> Lynne, nothing much on tv now
> I have Undercover Boss on now and it’s a bore, all repeats of shows I’ve already watched.
> 
> Saturday night is not known for exciting tv in my area.
> 
> If you find something that is more interesting, let me know.



I sometimes watch that show......yes, some are good some are boring...some of the disguises are dreadful......and yes, we have seemingly thousands of channels, Netflix, Amazon Prime and a couple more options as well as thousands of DVD`s and yet, there`s never anything on.......think we might start Game of Thrones from the beginning again when Autumn starts.......massive undertaking!! 




Sunday and all is quiet so far......Kyle is already up and has had his breakfast......no bacon for him this morning.......

Definitely bacon for us........just on toast I think today. No plans today although my two are heading to the Mercedes showroom....Kyle is due to change his car I think in January it`s three years old.....he is following his dad in that plan......every three years......but he might keep this one longer if there`s not an update he wants to make, neither he should this car is perfect for him......but boys and their toys.......

So, just me for a few hours. It`s odd being in the house on my own now. 

No idea for lunch, but dinner is a beef rib joint.....cook it low and slow.....gorgeous!! 




































Have a wonderful Sunday............


​


----------



## schumigirl

*And one of our very special ladies has a birthday today.......*

*Janet.....hope yesterday was wonderful and you had a lovely time.....and hope today is as lovely as you are.......*




*



*







































*Have a wonderful Day Janet..........*​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Happy Birthday @keishashadow - hope your Italian was good and you enjoy your day.

Lynne your deli sounds amazing.  For a few years after I finished full time work I stopped using supermarkets and chains totally.  I wrote a blog about it and actually got invited to lots of foodie festivals and events.  At that time we discovered a store called “The Unicorn” - a cooperative in the suburbs of Manchester - very bohemian but amazing produce.  Across the road a Polish bakery/deli with a balcony eating area.  We always continue to visit but Chorlton not a safe area with Covid so many months since we’ve had that treat.

The Chester Zoo series is popular with us as we have adopted animals there.  Usually visit 3/4 times a year it’s about 90 minutes away.  When (if) things return to normal we may become members.


TV last night we watched 3 movies - Palm Beach (a non story wouldn’t recommend unless you want to see the area of Australia which we did - Kev proposed to me there in 2005).  Then Crawl - I was reading and not one I’d enjoy but a background movie.  Third was one we remembered we’d seen years ago - romance One Day.  None I’d say a must watch.

Prime Minister has now said schools should return full time in September.  Wondering if that will happen everywhere with so many areas spiking at the moment.

@schumigirl enjoy your alone time - hardly ever happens for me at the moment but I enjoy it occasionally!

We’re not hungry this morning so a brunch omelette with sausage, bacon and cheese in a couple of hours.  Two strong coffees down already.

Beautiful day so we plan to finish tidying up J’s bedroom this morning then enjoy some quiet time in the garden.

Happy Sunday all.


----------



## Lynne G

Sunday it is.  Like a quiet house, Schumi.  And always talk of bacon makes me smile.  We tend to keep our cars for many years.  But I know many that get a new car every three years.  Most of our 2021 models are out.  So will be interesting to see what Kyle saw.  

Real, that is nice of you to adopt some of the animals at the zoo. We are members of both the zoos I mention. The little zoo has had a hard year. Not only having to close for months, but had two times having extensive weather damage, the last from the tornado that came by the other day. Nice the community stepped up and helped both times, and all the animals were always safe. Where I live, we have many different places to buy food. From big box stores to co ops. I tend to use a combo of places, as with a family, we buy food several times a week.

And so, yay, Birthday day for Keisha. A fellow ️, and hope you have lots of fun today.

Ah, the faint sound of the washing machine, time to see what screen program I want to watch. And tea almost ready. Yay, perfect start to this Sunday. A day to finish up the wash, clean up the house, and get the trash our for collection tomorrow morning. Yep, a Sunday. And alarm already set. Part of my Sunday is always getting ready for back to work routine Monday.   

So all, have a perfect Sunday, and all the talk of eggs, guess I will make some for older one and me when he awakes.  I will get into the cookies I saw the other day.  They will go perfect with my tea, now.  I don’t expect to be eating eggs for several more hours.


And yes, Keisha:


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Sunday it is.  Like a quiet house, Schumi.  And always talk of bacon makes me smile.  We tend to keep our cars for many years.  But I know many that get a new car every three years.  Most of our 2021 models are out.  So will be interesting to see what Kyle saw.
> 
> Real, that is nice of you to adopt some of the animals at the zoo. We are members of both the zoos I mention. The little zoo has had a hard year. Not only having to close for months, but had two times having extensive weather damage, the last from the tornado that came by the other day. Nice the community stepped up and helped both times, and all the animals were always safe. Where I live, we have many different places to buy food. From big box stores to co ops. I tend to use a combo of places, as with a family, we buy food several times a week.
> 
> And so, yay, Birthday day for Keisha. A fellow , and hope you have lots of fun today.
> 
> Ah, the faint sound of the washing machine, time to see what screen program I want to watch. And tea almost ready. Yay, perfect start to this Sunday. A day to finish up the wash, clean up the house, and get the trash our for collection tomorrow morning. Yep, a Sunday. And alarm already set. Part of my Sunday is always getting ready for back to work routine Monday.
> 
> So all, have a perfect Sunday, and all the talk of eggs, guess I will make some for older one and me when he awakes.  I will get into the cookies I saw the other day.  They will go perfect with my tea, now.  I don’t expect to be eating eggs for several more hours.
> 
> 
> And yes, Keisha:
> View attachment 516848




I think he’s looking at a higher powered updated version of the car he has now, he does love it, but he’s a man who loves a new car.....he may end up opting to not change it if he doesn’t feel it’s worth it or doesn’t like the face lifted version of it. But they always enjoy test driving cars so it’ll be fun for them.

Yes, we shop at several places too. Grocery stores are excellent for cleaning products and things like store cupboard items that we stock up on them when we’re in. We are so lucky here we have plenty of options and we did use them for click and collect and deliveries when the lockdown was in place......I know many who did too! It was handy being able to amend as we realised what we needed.

Our village is small but we have a few towns close to us where we have Loads of deli’s and many individual little places for fresh produce and seafood......living by the sea has its advantages.

Your Sunday sounds a lot like mine Lynne......Tom just asked me if I’m taking in laundry.......I do like empty wash baskets......I have vacuumed where we have carpet upstairs and down while Tom dusted and polished.......quite the team. Bathrooms, utility and laundry rooms were all done yesterday so the rest of the day is quiet as a Sunday should be.

Enjoy that breakfast Lynne.......when you do get it......

Off to hang out washing as it is gorgeous again today......maybe not sitting out in 100F hot......but at least the sun is shining! 

Hope our Keisha pops in today........


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

@keishashadow 

Happy Birthday 



Hope you have a very special day!!!


----------



## mckennarose

Hi all, 
Checking in after an awful week.  Hoping thing improve this week.

My nephew was admitted to the hospital this week and then transferred to a larger hospital for cardiac issues and possible covid.  He's 21 years old.  So far 2 tests for covid came back negative.  Waiting on the third test now.  He was finally discharged late yesterday as his heart stuff was stable and they will proceed with more testing here.  One thing they are leaning toward is that is might be an infection from vaping.  ??

I know I may have missed some birthdays, I see Keisha's is today....  
Happy Birthday belated to those I missed!

Lynne, I didn't even watch hockey the past few days.  I know the Flyers won and the Pens are out of the playoffs.  Flyguys are doing really well!

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## macraven

Hugs for you mrose

I hope your nephew heals soon
I’m sure it has been a worry for the family .


----------



## Lynne G

Oh McK, scary news about your nephew. Sending good thoughts he is doing better soon.  Well wishes sent to him.  


still not time for eggs.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Happy birthday @keishashadow!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

mckennarose said:


> Hi all,
> Checking in after an awful week.  Hoping thing improve this week.
> 
> My nephew was admitted to the hospital this week and then transferred to a larger hospital for cardiac issues and possible covid.  He's 21 years old.  So far 2 tests for covid came back negative.  Waiting on the third test now.  He was finally discharged late yesterday as his heart stuff was stable and they will proceed with more testing here.  One thing they are leaning toward is that is might be an infection from vaping.  ??
> 
> I know I may have missed some birthdays, I see Keisha's is today....
> Happy Birthday belated to those I missed!
> 
> Lynne, I didn't even watch hockey the past few days.  I know the Flyers won and the Pens are out of the playoffs.  Flyguys are doing really well!
> 
> Hope everyone is well.



Hi Mck, hopefully your nephew will be back to normal soon.

Nice to see you stop by!


----------



## Charade67

2020 keeps getting weirder. Apparently I slept through an earthquake this morning.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I heard that earthquake in the news, Charade.  Glad it was quiet enough you slept through it, and no damage.  


Ack, may eat more of those cookies, no egg making yet.


----------



## cam757

Happy Sunday....

It's been a nice weekend so far. Worked in the yard a bit yesterday then went to a friend's daughters high school graduation party. It was postponed from June. The grad is leaving for college in two weeks. She has to quarantine for 10 days before checking into her dorm but they will have in person classes. As predicted, our son's school will go virtual the first 9 weeks. 

I forgot to mention that our tubing trip last weekend was very nice. We floated down the James River for about 3 1/2 hours (4 miles). It was very relaxing. We will definitely do that again. 

This weekend is a tax free weekend so I will probably go out today and do a little shopping. 



schumigirl said:


> lol.....I`m feeling relieved cruises aren`t looking like fun right now as Tom is still hankering after that 3 month cruise....despite hearing a firm NO on many occasions......it ain`t happening!!!!


My husband was the same way but we booked our first cruise in 2017 and he loved it. The free unlimited drink package was a nice perk. Lol. It's his favorite way to vacation now. An extended cruise is definitely on our bucket list but it will probably have to wait until retirement.



mckennarose said:


> My nephew was admitted to the hospital this week and then transferred to a larger hospital for cardiac issues and possible covid. He's 21 years old. So far 2 tests for covid came back negative. Waiting on the third test now. He was finally discharged late yesterday as his heart stuff was stable and they will proceed with more testing here. One thing they are leaning toward is that is might be an infection from vaping. ??



I hope he is feeling better soon. 

Happy Birthday @keishashadow. Hope you had a great day.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@mckennarose hope your nephew is recovering well and quickly.  Keep us updated.

Got J’s bedroom finished and the X-box setup ready for his return tomorrow. 

Kev & Emma watching F1 in the family room so I have the cool living room catching up on Gardeners World.

Beef olives for dinner later.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

On Universal’s App the park hours are up for September, the last time I had looked about a week ago they were not, also I looked at the 2 Monday’s and 2 Tuesday we are there and they show the parks scheduled to be open for now anyway.


----------



## macraven

Still waiting for the Empress to make an appearance


----------



## Robo56

Happy Sunday morning Sans family 




Not really it’s raining cats and dogs here and is dark out, but I love Winifred’s face........LOL









Lynne G said:


> Robo, hope your headache is gone. Nice of you to babysit. Ah, masks are the norm for at least until next year, I bet. Nice you made some more. And hope your coffee is good this morning too. Good Morning. And hope this finds you happy today, as well.



Lynne hope your tea is tasty this morning. Headache is better thank you. Not fun to wake up with those. I had a wonderful time with great- nephew. He is such a sweet baby.




schumigirl said:


> Robo, hope your headache has gone by now...they’re never fun. And what a lovely job to babysit a little one like that......very sweet and I’m sure he loves it as much as you do



Thank you. Don’t wake up with headaches very often, but when I do they are barn burners for sure.

The baby loves to swing...My niece has a swing on her patio. So Aunt Robbie takes him swinging, I roll up the carpets so he can have full run of the floors with his walker. He is precious.




schumigirl said:


> I love family restaurants like that.......they make you feel like family immediately......we still have quite a few around us or within an hours drive and we do enjoy them.



Yes, the folks that owned our favorite Italian restaurant when I was growing up the Valentino’s were like family ..I miss those days.




keishashadow said:


> U know it’s a bad one when it wakes you up. Almost sounds like a migraine



Could possibly be one. Not a regular occurrence for me though.

I hope you are feeling better and your stent comes out on its own as it’s supposed to. Your are a trooper......sending lots of mummy dust your way as you continue to heal.




schumigirl said:


> So sitting in the sunshine with the heat and a large sangria is good for the soul for sure.........



As always your drinks look yummy.




Charade67 said:


> Hope you are feeling better now.



I’am thank you.   Hope your hubby is doing well and tolerating his new meds ok.

Sounds like you have been busy getting B ready for school to start.





Realfoodfans said:


> With a great struggle we managed to get J’s old bedroom furniture down and the upcycled furniture up the stairs last night - the wardrobe was so heavy. It looks amazing and with the large tv (to be just used as a monitor) on the drawers we think he will be excited. I’m going to paper line the drawers tomorrow before Emma replaces his clothes.



I’am sure he will be thrilled.




schumigirl said:


> boys always love Rice Krispie cakes......they were requested as something they hadn`t had for ages so, made 2 plates of these and I`m sure they`ll be demolished by tomorrow.......made shortbread too, but everyone knows what that looks like.......



Your Krispie treats look good.



schumigirl said:


> No marshmallow or anything else in those ones......pure Dairy Milk and it has got to be British Dairy Milk chocolate melted in a Bain Marie and mixed together with rice krispies.



So they would be more solid then a marshmallow krispie treat here in US? Almost looks like our no bake cookies here in a way.




Realfoodfans said:


> The village is very pretty and there are old mining caverns (semi precious stones) that are open to the public. One is flooded and you travel in boats.



What a beautiful picturesque Village.




keishashadow said:


> I made up party bags for all of ‘the virgins, i.e. those whom have not experienced the film in a theater setting”




What a nice thing to do for the RHPS newbies.




keishashadow said:


> Hey all, errands all day. Tonight kiddos are taking me out to one of my fav Italian old-Skool places. Far flung place, way out in boonies. Difficult to score reservations anywhere with the 25% only allowed. Hope table is outside.



Sounds like a wonderful gift. Good food, good times with family.


Happy birthday Keisha. We will celebrate HHN anyway.


Sending a pirate to start the party


And a special birthday spell



Eye of newt and wing of bat, hair of dog and nail of cat, bone of frog 
a witches stew, sending HHN birthday wishes to you.









schumigirl said:


> Off to hang out washing as it is gorgeous again today......maybe not sitting out in 100F hot......but at least the sun is shining!



Wow....sounds like another nice hot day for you. Wish I could hang my laundry out. The smell of fresh laundered sheets dried in a breeze are heavenly.




mckennarose said:


> My nephew was admitted to the hospital this week and then transferred to a larger hospital for cardiac issues and possible covid. He's 21 years old. So far 2 tests for covid came back negative. Waiting on the third test now. He was finally discharged late yesterday as his heart stuff was stable and they will proceed with more testing here. One thing they are leaning toward is that is might be an infection from vaping. ??



I hope your nephew gets well soon. So scary for someone so young to have heart issues.

One of our granddaughters from Kentucky stopped by with her children yesterday. We had a barbecue. It was so good to see them. They were in town shopping for school things. I sent them home with masks and little hand fans I found at Walmart. Thought that might help with mask wearing a little.

Our youngest granddaughter who is 23 and her boyfriend FaceTimed  with us Friday evening and told us he proposed and she accepted. He did well with ring. It’s beautiful. They were smiling. He is a nice young man and fits well with the family. Interestingly his grandpa went to high school with my hubby. Small world.

We will see them later today when they come by for barbecue to celebrate hubby’s Birthday. Keeping things small and wish we could have all the family together, but to risky as we all know.

I have steaks out thawing. Son will grill them for me....we call him the grill master....Will make twice baked potatoes and salad. I need to bake hubby’s favorite cake pineapple upside down cake.

I have been on the fence as to whether to change hotel arrangements for September not sure one of my favorite hotels will be open even though it’s saying they will be August 31st. Just can’t see them opening another one of the big hotels if the numbers are down. Will see.

Shout out to Tink, Sue, Patty, Monykalyn and all the other Sans family we have not scene for awhile 

Have a great Sunday everyone.


----------



## tink1957

hi everybody   

I'm at work on my lunch break and playing catchup....it's almost time to go back so I'll just wish our keisha a happy birthday with the same card as last year...still love it!  Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Robo56 congratulations on your granddaughter’s engagement - and lovely you will be seeing them.

We have heard that my husband’s son (who is nearly 40) and his partner are expecting their first baby next year.  We rarely see them but good that they let him know straight away.  I suggested he follows up with a call next week and offers we would like to provide funds for their pram.  They are an active couple who like to get out in the countryside so not sure what type they will like.

A lot on our news today about a huge increase in migrants crossing the channel from France this year in small dinghies - implications that the French are just allowing it to happen and putting them at so much risk.  It’s a worldwide problem that nobody has an answer to.

Time to eat for us.


----------



## Charade67

I am back at the mall again. Dh needs some new jeans. I told him that there were some good sales going on here. I thought he would just go shopping by himself,  but he headed to the mall right after we had lunch. B and are sitting in the middle of the mall waiting for Dh to finish shopping.




schumigirl said:


> Is your daughter happy about moving back to school or is she a little nervous?


She can’t wait to move into the dorm. She’s not nervous about the virus,  it is concerned about how it will affect socialization. The dorms usually have a lot of activities during the year. I don’t know what they will be doing now.



Realfoodfans said:


> The Chester Zoo series is popular with us as we have adopted animals there. Usually visit 3/4 times a year it’s about 90 minutes away. When (if) things return to normal we may become members.


Awesome that you adopt animals at the zoo. Our nearest zoo is 2 hours away. I want to visit again soon. They have opened a new otter exhibit and a new sloth exhibit. 



mckennarose said:


> My nephew was admitted to the hospital this week and then transferred to a larger hospital for cardiac issues and possible covid. He's 21 years old.


Prayers for your nephew. 21 is so young to have cardiac issues. 



cam757 said:


> I forgot to mention that our tubing trip last weekend was very nice. We floated down the James River for about 3 1/2 hours (4 miles). It was very relaxing. We will definitely do that again.


Glad you had fun. B once did an overnight canoe trip down the James. 




Robo56 said:


> Our youngest granddaughter who is 23 and her boyfriend FaceTimed with us Friday evening and told us he proposed and she accepted.


congratulations to the couple!

 If HAPPY BIRTHDAY  to Keisha!

I’m posting from my phone, so please forgive any typos.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Hi all,
> Checking in after an awful week.  Hoping thing improve this week.
> 
> My nephew was admitted to the hospital this week and then transferred to a larger hospital for cardiac issues and possible covid.  He's 21 years old.  So far 2 tests for covid came back negative.  Waiting on the third test now.  He was finally discharged late yesterday as his heart stuff was stable and they will proceed with more testing here.  One thing they are leaning toward is that is might be an infection from vaping.  ??




Best wishes to your nephew, what an awful experience for him and everyone around him. 



Charade67 said:


> 2020 keeps getting weirder. Apparently I slept through an earthquake this morning.




Crikey!! No damage around you?? 




cam757 said:


> Happy Sunday....
> 
> It's been a nice weekend so far. Worked in the yard a bit yesterday then went to a friend's daughters high school graduation party. It was postponed from June. The grad is leaving for college in two weeks. She has to quarantine for 10 days before checking into her dorm but they will have in person classes. As predicted, our son's school will go virtual the first 9 weeks.
> 
> I forgot to mention that our tubing trip last weekend was very nice. We floated down the James River for about 3 1/2 hours (4 miles). It was very relaxing. We will definitely do that again.
> 
> This weekend is a tax free weekend so I will probably go out today and do a little shopping.
> 
> 
> My husband was the same way but we booked our first cruise in 2017 and he loved it. The free unlimited drink package was a nice perk. Lol. It's his favorite way to vacation now. An extended cruise is definitely on our bucket list but it will probably have to wait until retirement.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he is feeling better soon.
> 
> Happy Birthday @keishashadow. Hope you had a great day.



Glad the tubing trip went well......it does sound fun and very relaxing!!

It`s become a joke now when Tom mentions cruising......I`d be so bored in a short cruise never mind a 3 month one round the world....lol....yes, I can see why your husband would like that, it does sound the right way to travel......

Glad you enjoyed the graduation party and good news on the virtual school! 





macraven said:


> Still waiting for the Empress to make an appearance




Yes, where is our Empress today........hope she`s having  a lot of fun........





Robo56 said:


> Happy Sunday morning Sans family
> 
> 
> View attachment 516876
> 
> Not really it’s raining cats and dogs here and is dark out, but I love Winifred’s face........LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 516860
> 
> View attachment 516861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne hope your tea is tasty this morning. Headache is better thank you. Not fun to wake up with those. I had a wonderful time with great- nephew. He is such a sweet baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Don’t wake up with headaches very often, but when I do they are barn burners for sure.
> 
> The baby loves to swing...My niece has a swing on her patio. So Aunt Robbie takes him swinging, I roll up the carpets so he can have full run of the floors with his walker. He is precious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the folks that owned our favorite Italian restaurant when I was growing up the Valentino’s were like family ..I miss those days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could possibly be one. Not a regular occurrence for me though.
> 
> I hope you are feeling better and your stent comes out on its own as it’s supposed to. Your are a trooper......sending lots of mummy dust your way as you continue to heal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always your drinks look yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’am thank you.   Hope your hubby is doing well and tolerating his new meds ok.
> 
> Sounds like you have been busy getting B ready for school to start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’am sure he will be thrilled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Krispie treats look good.
> 
> 
> 
> So they would be more solid then a marshmallow krispie treat here in US? Almost looks like our no bake cookies here in a way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful picturesque Village.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice thing to do for the RHPS newbies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a wonderful gift. Good food, good times with family.
> 
> 
> Happy birthday Keisha. We will celebrate HHN anyway.
> 
> 
> Sending a pirate to start the party
> View attachment 516874
> 
> And a special birthday spell
> 
> View attachment 516875
> 
> Eye of newt and wing of bat, hair of dog and nail of cat, bone of frog
> a witches stew, sending HHN birthday wishes to you.
> 
> View attachment 516877
> 
> View attachment 516878
> 
> View attachment 516873
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....sounds like another nice hot day for you. Wish I could hang my laundry out. The smell of fresh laundered sheets dried in a breeze are heavenly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your nephew gets well soon. So scary for someone so young to have heart issues.
> 
> One of our granddaughters from Kentucky stopped by with her children yesterday. We had a barbecue. It was so good to see them. They were in town shopping for school things. I sent them home with masks and little hand fans I found at Walmart. Thought that might help with mask wearing a little.
> 
> Our youngest granddaughter who is 23 and her boyfriend FaceTimed  with us Friday evening and told us he proposed and she accepted. He did well with ring. It’s beautiful. They were smiling. He is a nice young man and fits well with the family. Interestingly his grandpa went to high school with my hubby. Small world.
> 
> We will see them later today when they come by for barbecue to celebrate hubby’s Birthday. Keeping things small and wish we could have all the family together, but to risky as we all know.
> 
> I have steaks out thawing. Son will grill them for me....we call him the grill master....Will make twice baked potatoes and salad. I need to bake hubby’s favorite cake pineapple upside down cake.
> 
> I have been on the fence as to whether to change hotel arrangements for September not sure one of my favorite hotels will be open even though it’s saying they will be August 31st. Just can’t see them opening another one of the big hotels if the numbers are down. Will see.
> 
> Shout out to Tink, Sue, Patty, Monykalyn and all the other Sans family we have not scene for awhile
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone.




Love the memes Robo......

Big congratulations to your Granddaughter....how lovely they got engaged.....an extra celebration today for the family........and yes, it is a small world....

That does sound adorable with the baby, so much fun to be around them......

Yes, the krispie cakes go hard, once you melt the krispies into the melted chocloate, cool them and into the fridge to chill.....which is why I don`t eat them due to crowns.....lol......but a firm childhood favourite and obviously very different from American ones......

Yes, I love hanging washing out......that fresh smell can never be replicated in a dryer.......

Have a lovely day Robo with your family, small gatherings will still be lovely......

Take care........






tink1957 said:


> hi everybody
> 
> I'm at work on my lunch break and playing catchup....it's almost time to go back so I'll just wish our keisha a happy birthday with the same card as last year...still love it!  Hope you have a wonderful day!
> View attachment 516922




Hey Vicki........so good to see you!!!! 

hope all is well with you.....we miss you posting!!!! 



Charade....just saw you pop in......have fun at the mall......and yes, it`s understandable they will be worried about the social side of things.....so she`s not even a little worried going back? 





So, ended up visiting a friend for a couple of hours this afternoon and sat in her garden for a while. Tom and Kyle had fun at the showroom and he has decided to go with the new car after all. 

The Mercedes showroom was fairly busy, they expected it to be fairly quiet which is a good sign for the car industry as a whole. 

So, as he`s having upgrades and additions to this car as before, factory order from Germany and he should get it in November.......he`s quite happy tonight.....

Just finished dinner.......rib of beef was gorgeous......I do cook a mean rib of beef!!! Made some dauphinoise potatoes and baby carrots.......beautiful dinner. Been a lovely day all round here......Kyle bought a new car, I saw one of my closest friends and a lovely dinner.....yep, not bad. 

Quiet night ahead.......few emails to keep up with and then it`ll be Monday again and two weeks till we head up to Scotland......cannot wait!!!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@schumigirl glad Kyle sorted his car out - always nice to have a new one.  We ordered mine last November and it arrived a few days before lockdown.  Did very few miles as you can imagine until recently.  I’ve got the 7 seater VW Tiguan Allspace as we were planning on getting a touring caravan - put that on hold for now - but means we have one car that we can all go out in comfortably together.  Lovely to see your friend - think we all appreciate that more now.

@Charade67 was there any follow up on the earthquake or just a tremor?


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Crikey!! No damage around you??





Realfoodfans said:


> was there any follow up on the earthquake or just a tremor?


The earthquake actually happened about 3 hours southwest of where I live. I guess we just felt a tremor. I slept through it, so it must not have been too bad here. 



schumigirl said:


> Charade....just saw you pop in......have fun at the mall......and yes, it`s understandable they will be worried about the social side of things.....so she`s not even a little worried going back?


If she is worried she hasn't said anything about it. I think she is just anxious to get back to a regular school routine, but she knows there will be a lot of safety precautions in place when she goes back. 

I started working on our last puzzle, but gave up after 20 minutes. When i ordered the puzzle I didn't realize I would be getting a cheap knock off. (It was supposed to be a Thomas Kincaid Disney puzzle.) The pieces are cut to the exact same size and shape and don't lay flat when put together. I decided to order 2 500 piece puzzles to work on instead.


----------



## Lynne G

Hmmm, yeah ready for a new puzzle, but have not started one either, Charade.  Have to look in my closet.  

Real, nice all set up for J.  

Robo, aww, congratulations to the newly engaged granddaughter.  Sometimes closer than you know, but neat connection.  Yep, tea was lovely, and the last of mom’s stuff set out for the resale shop.  Was bittersweet going through things one last time with all but my one sibling.  I am glad we all get along.  Enjoy the birthday celebrations today.  

Steak is the dinner thought now.  And both kids arose so late, made chicken, I put it on a tortilla, older one had it on a everything bagel, toasted, and little one added to her matzo ball soup, that was left over from last night.  Brunch or lunch?  Late breakfast?  Eh, was 12:30 by the time the chicken was done. No eggs nor bacon was had.

Eh, neighbor is mowing his grass, and it’s loud.  Was a mostly sunny day and very warm out.  

After spending hours sorting through stuff, I am relaxing with a cup of iced tea.  

And dammit Janet, the camel wishing you a happy birthday didn’t get ya happy, maybe he will:


----------



## keishashadow

Present  and accounted for, thanks for all the good vibes!

When I realized all the kids would be doing a drive by today at various times, decided I needed to whip up something to feed them all.  Quick run to store and made teriyaki chicken, two different sorts of taters & huge salad.  Easy to reheat or slice the chicken cold onto the salad.  

Made a cake, one of my DS attacked it already.  One of those lovely bundt cakes with a decided lemon zest taste.  Can i call it healthy as there is no icing haha

Here we are in all our finery





Lynne G said:


> make a very good red sauce


Gravy . I remember doing a double take hearing that phrase out east.


Lynne G said:


> in homemade soup, and a loaf of Italian bread


As long as it’s Italian wedding soup im in


Charade67 said:


> I almost forgot - Happy International Cat Day!
> 
> View attachment 516758


What a beauty


Lynne G said:


> Hope night is going well for all, and Keisha rolled home full of pasta and other Italian treats.


I had a filet but did enjoy sharing appetizers


Lynne G said:


> schumigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> think he’s looking at a higher powered updated version of the car he has now, he does love it, but he’s a man who loves a new car.....he may end up opting to not change it if he doesn’t feel it’s worth it or doesn’t like the face lifted version of it. But they always enjoy test driving cars so it’ll be fun for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Boys & their toys .  Why not
> 
> 
> mckennarose said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing they are leaning toward is that is might be an infection from vaping. ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG that’s terrible.  Drives me crazy to hear people insist no harm in vaping.
> 
> 
> Charade67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2020 keeps getting weirder. Apparently I slept through an earthquake this morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talk about being laid back lol. Glad it missed you
> 
> 
> cam757 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention that our tubing trip last weekend was very nice. We floated down the James River for about 3 1/2 hours (4 miles). It was very relaxing. We will definitely do that again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice, how were the bugs?  We were watching the kayakers run the rapids yesterday while waiting to be seated for dinner.  I marvel at how some of those rather big-built people manage to stuff themselves into those little boats
> 
> 
> tink1957 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi everybody
> 
> I'm at work on my lunch break and playing catchup....it's almost time to go back so I'll just wish our keisha a happy birthday with the same card as last year...still love it!  Hope you have a wonderful day!
> View attachment 516922
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realfoodfans said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot on our news today about a huge increase in migrants crossing the channel from France this year in small dinghies - implications that the French are just allowing it to happen and putting them at so much risk. It’s a worldwide problem that nobody has an answer to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hadn’t heard of that issue.  Reminiscent of the Muriel boat drop from cuba here.  Yet, I cannot imagine the depth of desperation of the people who would put their family’s welfare in jeopardy on a dinghy in open water, no matter how small the channel
> 
> 
> schumigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the krispie cakes go hard, once you melt the krispies into the melted chocloate, cool them and into the fridge to chill.....which is why I don`t eat them due to crowns.....lol......but a firm childhood favourite and obviously very different from American ones......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me you could microwave them so they get ooie gooie & plop a scoop of vanilla ice cream upon them
> 
> 
> Lynne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> And dammit Janet, the camel wishing you a happy birthday didn’t get ya happy, maybe he will:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha both great options, thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Hope those steaks are good tomorrow Lynne.......and whatever you end up having tonight......it`s nice to mix things up now and again.
> 
> 
> 
> We changed things a little tonight too.....didn`t make up my cocktail....instead went for a different gin each.........
> 
> @J'aime Paris got a new one for you........Beefeater Blackberry Gin........Tom prefers it to the other one, I actually still prefer the classic Pink Gin from Gordon`s, but if you like Gin, you`ll love that one......very fruity too!!
> 
> Saturday night in a glass.........


Oh yummy!  I've heard of Blackberry Brandy, but not Blackberry Gin.
I'll be searching for that this week


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Present  and accounted for, thanks for all the good vibes!
> 
> When I realized all the kids would be doing a drive by today at various times, decided I needed to whip up something to feed them all.  Quick run to store and made teriyaki chicken, two different sorts of taters & huge salad.  Easy to reheat or slice the chicken cold onto the salad.
> 
> Made a cake, one of my DS attacked it already.  One of those lovely bundt cakes with a decided lemon zest taste.  Can i call it healthy as there is no icing haha
> 
> Here we are in all our finery
> 
> View attachment 516973
> 
> 
> Gravy . I remember doing a double take hearing that phrase out east.
> 
> As long as it’s Italian wedding soup im in
> 
> What a beauty
> 
> I had a filet but did enjoy sharing appetizers





Love the picture Janet......and love the accessories too.....such a fun idea!!!! Glad it was a huge success.......and more excellent food!!!! 






J'aime Paris said:


> Oh yummy!  I've heard of Blackberry Brandy, but not Blackberry Gin.
> I'll be searching for that this week



lol.....Lori, it`s so good!!! 

I still prefer the pink gin overall, but it is fruity and not very gin like.....which suits me......I do love Blackberry Brandy.....we have some in the cabinets, but tend to use it more for cocktails......Blackberry Margarita all round ladies......

Glad to see you back and posting.....hope the trip was good!!!!



Almost bed time here for me.......it`s not even 10.30!!! But, an early night now and again does you the world of good.....


----------



## Realfoodfans

Goodnight everyone - hoping you’ve all had good Sundays and those working a good evening planned.
Off to listen to more radio drama.....


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Realfoodfans said:


> Goodnight everyone - hoping you’ve all had good Sundays and those working a good evening planned.
> Off to listen to more radio drama.....
> View attachment 516989


----------



## Lynne G

Aww Real and Schumi, hope you are  having a good night sleep.  

Hey, DisneyLife.  Hope your weekend was good.  

Steak was delicious.  

Nice, Kyle ordered a new car, Schumi.  

Real, hope the radio listening was enjoyable.  

Charade, hope you did not spend all afternoon at the mall.  My DH would never shop for his clothes.  Expects me to buy.  And I do, as I know what he likes.  

Ah, that Sunday night....


----------



## Charade67

Popping in to turn on the light.


----------



## Monykalyn

So far behind again! Missed some birthdays so belated  to all!!
Sounds like lots of you have been busy! 


Realfoodfans said:


> So lucky with the weather. Grandchildren even had a play in the sea later on in the day


 sounds like a lovely getaway 



jump00 said:


> He works in a high stress job and needed to take a break and after some research he and his girlfriend thought Latvia would be a safe place to visit. ( very low COVID cases).


 Mental health is just as important and being able to recharge will keep physical health up too.  


Robo56 said:


> I have a feeling that every community/state is going to have a surge at different times until herd immunity is achieved.
> 
> We are all walking a fine line between living our lives as normally as possible and wearing our PPE to prevent catching Covid.


 I think you are right. Unless the community has gone through "curve" doesn't matter if you live in a cave you will still have "spikes" when people get out. period. Our "spikes" currently are still in nursing homes unfortunately.  You can be as careful as you can possibly be but those who are super susceptible will get it sooner or later. I've got one NH that >80% of residents test positive, along with most of the staff. I really hope they think about easing some visitor restrictions on those recovered now. 


keishashadow said:


> I really miss cruising Lol


 Me too. 


Lynne G said:


> tomatoes


have tomatoes everywhere! Dog eats green ones he can reach. Made a fresh tomato sauce a few nights ago to toss with some gnocchi and leftover turkey burgers-the burgers were a a spanish style with olives, roasted red pepper, and bunch of other stuff but the recipe didn't call for a binder-and I realized it after I attempted to fry up the first 3-so those crumbled burgers went into the dish.


keishashadow said:


> I’m in a funk, In a normal world, today we’d have been boarding the ship.


Ugh so sorry!! But Book the next cruise! Broke down and booked the Mexican Riviera one I've wanted to take-for 2022. Only 530+ days to go LOL! Allstate rewards has been offering offering CArnival, Royal, Princess gift cards for more than their usual 10% off (12-14%) since they started cancelling cruises this year. Knowing we will eventually get back to it I've been buying slowly the past few months.


Charade67 said:


> Well, this was an ice cream copter


 That would have made me raid the fridge for ice cream lol


macraven said:


> Party pooper......
> I just came back and thought we could play a card game of crazy 8


 Or Exploding Kittens!


keishashadow said:


> I made up party bags for all of ‘the virgins, i.e. those whom have not experienced the film in a theater setting”





keishashadow said:


> Here we are in all our finery


 How very cool!!


mckennarose said:


> might be an infection from vaping. ??


 Oh hope he is OK!! vaping is far from harmless, hope this gives him an incentive to quit and he heals quickly.
Dh finished paining the living area upstairs Friday am. Finally decided on a color WEdnesday.
Middle kid's graduation ceremony Friday. Went well. they were allowed to take mask off for quick picture (alone) holding their diploma case.  Looking around the arena most were compliant with masks requirement but a few were obviously daring anyone to challenge them on not wearing it. Soooo wanted to say something but refrained. But I really wanted to point out what poor role models they are for defying the RULE and how dumb it made them look. 
Out to dinner after with inlaws (DH's side both sets). My parents decided it was best to stay home-they watched ceremony on live stream. Restaurant had us room by ourselves.
Yesterday was small family and friends party for the girls (both graduates). Weather has been fairly decent so mostly outside-and was definitely outside with those who preferred it. DH's mentor from college and her husband came. She is the one who made our cloth masks for us. She ended up dean at the college. Her husband also taught there-turns out he is a rocket scientist-never met him before-and worked on the Mercury project, knew John Glenn. Middle kid talked with him for a while as that is her interest! May take a trip to Canaveral and look for the Mercury monument-has his name on it along with all the project members.
This am out to brunch with the in laws (and rounds of mimosas)-our favorite place has been able to greatly expand outdoor seating-was fabulous. But after we said goodbye to inlaws who were traveling home we came back and crashed for several hours. 

Next week DH and middle leave to drive her car to Florida - I fly down a couple days later, although may go with them instead if there is room in car. Son and oldest are no longer coming with so spent day redoing flights home. Flight credits from both me and DH we forgot we had. Had to call to get it sorted. Will use one of DH's credits for his flight home from Seattle after we drive oldest out (already have my flight-jumped on cheap fares a while ago!).   Oldest still has the pnuemothorax, got evaluated by the cardiothoracic surgeon, slowly improving at last check so next xray is the 17th. She had two xrays that showed it getting bigger so we were worried she was going to end up with a chest tube.
And Mother in law invited us to come spend a week with them at their resort in Puerto Vallarta in January. They go for 4 weeks.  Thinking we may do it-and jump on cheap fares while flexible changes are still available. We've not been able to go before-but son is starting this fall with 2 day in person, 3 day virtual. and I highly doubt we will start the year in January full in person, and even if they do should be able to do some distance learning.

I think I am done for today. Sleep tight all!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, MonyK, so much going on in your house.  Hope she is feeling better soon.  Scary. Sending good thoughts that good results on the 17th.  If you do get away in January, you should.  All need to relax, and with a low cost get away, why not?  Yay, for booking a cruise.  We are thinking of booking in 2022, but kinda salty about waiting for over a year and a half, our first chance to try RC as a family, and we just couldn’t see going when all just starting to get back, if they do, and not a full experience being, and risking our lives on a ship. Maybe we will look for holiday one in 2020, but a lot will be what we see if the cruises do start up again.  Sad to hear what one of your NH has so many infected.  Still risks out there.  We have seen masks on most, and will not eat inside any restaurant any time soon.  Hand washing much more than we used to do, and carrying hand sanitizer is our normal, now.  

Good thing Charade left the lights on, time for bed for me.  Warnings issued, that volume turned down voice and screen.  

Hope all have a wonderful sleep, as doing so, means a Monday wake up will it be.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Aww Real and Schumi, hope you are  having a good night sleep.
> 
> Hey, DisneyLife.  Hope your weekend was good.
> 
> Steak was delicious.
> 
> Nice, Kyle ordered a new car, Schumi.
> 
> Real, hope the radio listening was enjoyable.
> 
> Charade, hope you did not spend all afternoon at the mall.  My DH would never shop for his clothes.  Expects me to buy.  And I do, as I know what he likes.
> 
> Ah, that Sunday night....
> View attachment 516995



We had a fabulous weekend, I hope you did too!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Aww Real and Schumi, hope you are  having a good night sleep.
> 
> Hey, DisneyLife.  Hope your weekend was good.
> 
> Steak was delicious.
> 
> Nice, Kyle ordered a new car, Schumi.
> 
> Real, hope the radio listening was enjoyable.
> 
> Charade, hope you did not spend all afternoon at the mall.  My DH would never shop for his clothes.  Expects me to buy.  And I do, as I know what he likes.
> 
> Ah, that Sunday night....
> View attachment 516995




Thanks Lynne......we love our cars and we`re excited for Kyle again......it`ll be a long wait till November, but will be worth it. 

Glad steak was good......always love a good steak! 






Charade67 said:


> Popping in to turn on the light.
> 
> View attachment 517029




Love candles......nice image......





Monykalyn said:


> So far behind again! Missed some birthdays so belated  to all!!
> Sounds like lots of you have been busy!
> sounds like a lovely getaway
> 
> Mental health is just as important and being able to recharge will keep physical health up too.
> I think you are right. Unless the community has gone through "curve" doesn't matter if you live in a cave you will still have "spikes" when people get out. period. Our "spikes" currently are still in nursing homes unfortunately.  You can be as careful as you can possibly be but those who are super susceptible will get it sooner or later. I've got one NH that >80% of residents test positive, along with most of the staff. I really hope they think about easing some visitor restrictions on those recovered now.
> Me too.
> 
> have tomatoes everywhere! Dog eats green ones he can reach. Made a fresh tomato sauce a few nights ago to toss with some gnocchi and leftover turkey burgers-the burgers were a a spanish style with olives, roasted red pepper, and bunch of other stuff but the recipe didn't call for a binder-and I realized it after I attempted to fry up the first 3-so those crumbled burgers went into the dish.
> Ugh so sorry!! But Book the next cruise! Broke down and booked the Mexican Riviera one I've wanted to take-for 2022. Only 530+ days to go LOL! Allstate rewards has been offering offering CArnival, Royal, Princess gift cards for more than their usual 10% off (12-14%) since they started cancelling cruises this year. Knowing we will eventually get back to it I've been buying slowly the past few months.
> That would have made me raid the fridge for ice cream lol
> Or Exploding Kittens!
> 
> How very cool!!
> Oh hope he is OK!! vaping is far from harmless, hope this gives him an incentive to quit and he heals quickly.
> Dh finished paining the living area upstairs Friday am. Finally decided on a color WEdnesday.
> Middle kid's graduation ceremony Friday. Went well. they were allowed to take mask off for quick picture (alone) holding their diploma case.  Looking around the arena most were compliant with masks requirement but a few were obviously daring anyone to challenge them on not wearing it. Soooo wanted to say something but refrained. But I really wanted to point out what poor role models they are for defying the RULE and how dumb it made them look.
> Out to dinner after with inlaws (DH's side both sets). My parents decided it was best to stay home-they watched ceremony on live stream. Restaurant had us room by ourselves.
> Yesterday was small family and friends party for the girls (both graduates). Weather has been fairly decent so mostly outside-and was definitely outside with those who preferred it. DH's mentor from college and her husband came. She is the one who made our cloth masks for us. She ended up dean at the college. Her husband also taught there-turns out he is a rocket scientist-never met him before-and worked on the Mercury project, knew John Glenn. Middle kid talked with him for a while as that is her interest! May take a trip to Canaveral and look for the Mercury monument-has his name on it along with all the project members.
> This am out to brunch with the in laws (and rounds of mimosas)-our favorite place has been able to greatly expand outdoor seating-was fabulous. But after we said goodbye to inlaws who were traveling home we came back and crashed for several hours.
> 
> Next week DH and middle leave to drive her car to Florida - I fly down a couple days later, although may go with them instead if there is room in car. Son and oldest are no longer coming with so spent day redoing flights home. Flight credits from both me and DH we forgot we had. Had to call to get it sorted. Will use one of DH's credits for his flight home from Seattle after we drive oldest out (already have my flight-jumped on cheap fares a while ago!).   Oldest still has the pnuemothorax, got evaluated by the cardiothoracic surgeon, slowly improving at last check so next xray is the 17th. She had two xrays that showed it getting bigger so we were worried she was going to end up with a chest tube.
> And Mother in law invited us to come spend a week with them at their resort in Puerto Vallarta in January. They go for 4 weeks.  Thinking we may do it-and jump on cheap fares while flexible changes are still available. We've not been able to go before-but son is starting this fall with 2 day in person, 3 day virtual. and I highly doubt we will start the year in January full in person, and even if they do should be able to do some distance learning.
> 
> I think I am done for today. Sleep tight all!!




Good to see you Monyk.......you do have a lot going on! I hope your eldest improves soon.....

Glad the celebration went well, and yes, folks who do dumb things like that don`t realise how dumb it makes them look!!!  It`s not really hard to follow rules and wear the masks. None of us like it, but it`s how it is right now. 

Hope you have a lovely trip to Florida soon.......



Beautiful sunny day here again, although weather warnings for the next few days including thunder storms........well, it`ll be good for the plants!!! 

Heading down to replace our barbecue gas today.......and we`ll grill out tonight as the rest of the week looks a wash out.........I`ve been asked for teriyaki chicken kebabs same as the last time and spicy pork ones......nice and easy, although I do need some more of the metal skewers, will look for them today......

So far all looking good for Scotland visit in two weeks......although of course anything can change in that time. I just wish we could see everyone we want to see, but of course we can`t have a huge gathering which is what would be easiest......so we have to pick certain friends over others to see.......eeek!!! 

But, will think about that later........

Heading out soon...need to get a few cards as we have some family and some of my godchildren`s birthdays this month coming up.....and one aunt I forgot last week!!! 

I need to make a list!












































Have a wonderful Monday.........




​


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Monykalyn you are keeping very busy!  Glad your daughter is stable and they are monitoring her.

Nice morning here and enjoyed our first coffee outside watching Louie do his morning checkof the perimeter fence.

There are three areas he could escape which are behind trees and a distance from the house - we haven’t sorted thinking more costs if we aren’t staying here - but as the solicitor has advised court (which should have been in March) could now be next Spring we have decided to spend the money before the dark days arrive.

Waiting now for Em to bring the children home and see J’s reaction to his room and promised L (6) she could bake today.

I have to make another trip into town at some point today to the conveyancing solicitor with documentation I’ve found that Dad’s purchaser has requested but that won’t take long.

Hope Monday starts well for everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Schumi and Real. Sounds like nice weather for both you ladies.  

Ah, tea for me, and most likely Schumi too, and coffee for Real.  Ah, hope we all are enjoying a cup or more.  

Sweet, the kids are coming.  How exciting for J, and younger  one to bake with grand-mum.  I bet house will be more noisy, and more petting Louie.  Yeah, we built a stockade type fence, to keep our dogs in.  Had to replace some panels over the years, as it is wooden.  Hehe, so cute when dogs do their perimeter patrols.  

Schumi having grill cooking, you know it has been a nice day so far.  Hope you were all sorted out with purchases for the grilling, and got what you were looking for.  

Ah yes, 


Back to the Monday routine.  Screen viewing here or there, does not matter.  But will say, quite nice to be in very casual clothes.  

And so, as an early bird homie watched the not quite bright sunrise, I too will have that perfect Simmer day.  Hot and humid, with 92 the high, with feeling like 97, and as the weather guy said, a pesky rain some will maybe see today.  Placing my odds, hoping not to be that rain winner.  

Have that ever marvelous Monday, homies. August is marching along, already in the double digits.  Before ya know it, we will be welcoming September.  But for now, ah, loving this Summer heat.  

Tea time, well, refill time. Later, homies.  And a hello to all the homies.


----------



## keishashadow

Monykalyn said:


> I've got one NH that >80% of residents test positive, along with most of the staff. I really hope they think about easing some visitor restrictions on those recovered now.


We had a big scare with resident across the hall from my Mom in nursing home testing positive for CV thrice before they said a false alarm.  Nobody ‘officially’ has it in that large community of thousands thus far.  

Would like to see it stay that way, even though no visitation with patients other than end of life.  Well, other than the resident in plexiglass box thing.  It freaked my Mom out, as so many other with memory/dementia issues as I’m told.  she refused to enter it, so no happy 90th birthday with her this week.  

She Can’t see well enough to do IPad visit & they ‘lost’ her hearing aid after declaring it non-functional  Will file it under the needs of the many outweigh those of the few & try to suck it up like a big girl but it sucks.



Monykalyn said:


> have tomatoes everywhere!


Got our first ones, size of an egg lol end of last week.  Have some monster large ones of another type, but still green.


Monykalyn said:


> Ugh so sorry!! But Book the next cruise


Umm, i’ll Pass lol. I’m still waiting for refund on 2nd cruise thus far this year.  Not about to set foot such a big Petri dish for some time.



Monykalyn said:


> Middle kid's graduation ceremony Friday.


Aw,  how nice 


Monykalyn said:


> Oldest still has the pnuemothorax, got evaluated by the cardiothoracic surgeon, slowly improving at last check so next xray is the 17th. She had two xrays that showed it getting bigger so we were worried she was going to end up with a chest tube.


Wow, had To be horrible worry for you, glad she’s on the mend


Monykalyn said:


> And Mother in law invited us to come spend a week with them at their resort in Puerto Vallarta in January


No idea US citizens could enter Mexico but sounds fun


schumigirl said:


> Thanks Lynne......we love our cars and we`re excited for Kyle again......it`ll be a long wait till November, but will be worth it.


Sweeeeeet for Kyle! Congrats


----------



## Realfoodfans

@keishashadow it must be very difficult for you with your Mum.  I hope they keep you updated well on how she is doing.   I missed visiting Dad so much and even at end of life the NH still wouldn’t allow visitors even though I offered to wear full PPE.  Miss him - and Mum - so much and have guilt I wasn’t there.  Apologies if I’m repeating myself on this.

Littlest grandchild is in the pool but J is attached to the new X box with Grandpa watching on.  Very warm again here today but thunderstorm warnings from 4pm.  Not as accurate as yours though - could be yes or could be no!


----------



## Lynne G

Hugs Real.  You did everything you could helping mum and dad, even though could not be there in person.  It was very hard, not being there, but I know my mom was happy and that’s how I will remember her. Be kind to yourself. Wonderful the weather is so nice, a swim was had, and J having so much fun with his grandpa, playing with his new Xbox.  Hope the rain does not come. We have a very sunny morning.  

Hey Keisha, hope you are feeling good.  Yeah, we are not eager to cruise any time either.  Little one is still annoyed I want to go this September.  Yeah, I know there was virus infections at my mom’s NH, but thankfully, she did not get infected, and passed as not being a virus death.  And we know, it was not.  Hugs to you too, with mom in a NH.  Hehe, we both like that sad looking cat.  Yeah, it is a Monday.  Sigh.  

MonyK, Safe travels going to Florida, to deposit kid.  

Ooh, I need more tea.  Told little one, the coffee pods I ordered are ready for pickup.  Maybe switch to coffee later today.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Ordered us all a pair of the new Simpson’s Vans, Slip-On shoes, we like to bring a few pairs to change up, we typically start our days (especially park days) with our adidas ultraboost, some of the best sneakers ever, so thought these would be a cool change up and fun theme!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Schumi and Real. Sounds like nice weather for both you ladies.
> 
> Ah, tea for me, and most likely Schumi too, and coffee for Real.  Ah, hope we all are enjoying a cup or more.
> 
> Sweet, the kids are coming.  How exciting for J, and younger  one to bake with grand-mum.  I bet house will be more noisy, and more petting Louie.  Yeah, we built a stockade type fence, to keep our dogs in.  Had to replace some panels over the years, as it is wooden.  Hehe, so cute when dogs do their perimeter patrols.
> 
> Schumi having grill cooking, you know it has been a nice day so far.  Hope you were all sorted out with purchases for the grilling, and got what you were looking for.
> 
> Ah yes,
> View attachment 517070
> 
> Back to the Monday routine.  Screen viewing here or there, does not matter.  But will say, quite nice to be in very casual clothes.
> 
> And so, as an early bird homie watched the not quite bright sunrise, I too will have that perfect Simmer day.  Hot and humid, with 92 the high, with feeling like 97, and as the weather guy said, a pesky rain some will maybe see today.  Placing my odds, hoping not to be that rain winner.
> 
> Have that ever marvelous Monday, homies. August is marching along, already in the double digits.  Before ya know it, we will be welcoming September.  But for now, ah, loving this Summer heat.
> 
> Tea time, well, refill time. Later, homies.  And a hello to all the homies.




Yep, tea for me.......had several cups this morning as I woke up feeling as if I hadn't slept a wink last night.......been yawning my head off all day!

Yep, August is passing by like a tornado! 





keishashadow said:


> View attachment 517126
> 
> 
> We had a big scare with resident across the hall from my Mom in nursing home testing positive for CV thrice before they said a false alarm.  Nobody ‘officially’ has it in that large community of thousands thus far.
> 
> Would like to see it stay that way, even though no visitation with patients other than end of life.  Well, other than the resident in plexiglass box thing.  It freaked my Mom out, as so many other with memory/dementia issues as I’m told.  she refused to enter it, so no happy 90th birthday with her this week.
> 
> She Can’t see well enough to do IPad visit & they ‘lost’ her hearing aid after declaring it non-functional  Will file it under the needs of the many outweigh those of the few & try to suck it up like a big girl but it sucks.
> 
> 
> Got our first ones, size of an egg lol end of last week.  Have some monster large ones of another type, but still green.
> 
> Umm, i’ll Pass lol. I’m still waiting for refund on 2nd cruise thus far this year.  Not about to set foot such a big Petri dish for some time.
> 
> 
> Aw,  how nice
> 
> Wow, had To be horrible worry for you, glad she’s on the mend
> 
> No idea US citizens could enter Mexico but sounds fun
> 
> Sweeeeeet for Kyle! Congrats




Thanks Janet.....I’ll send you a picture of it.....well, I’ll send you the picture of the one he has now, I think I sent it to you when he bought it, well, this new car is the same but a far more powerful engine (I think this one is more than he needs) and a few more upgrades.....but, it is a lovely car.......

I think although Tom loves this car we have, he has Mercedes Driver stamped across his forehead....Lol......

Still can’t believe they lost your mums hearing aid......no excuses for that. I know how much you want to see her.....




After planning a day of not much......our Wednesday lunch group decided to meet today instead.

Went to a Tapas place about half an hour inland from us......they’ve all been before and it was nice enough......little too much garlic for me.....I’d go back though although it was a little busier than I’d have liked right now, but it was ok. Plenty of adherence to masks and so on.

We didn’t eat an awful lot though....so will still grill out for Kyle and we’ll have one of the chicken kebabs......

And still so lovely out......might go for a wander along the beach tonight after we eat if it’s still as calm, not looking forward to the week ahead.......thunderstorms and rain.

We’ll see.......might just get comfy and change our minds......


----------



## Lynne G

I get Vans emails as member, DisneyLife, and those Simpsons ones looked so great.  My kids are ultra boost fans, I cannot wear most adidas, as they tend to be a wide shoe.  I am a Nike shoe wearing homie, most of the time.  

Good to hear you had a nice lunch, Schumi.  I am with you, I do not enjoy a strong garlic taste.  I would be not so comfortable with many in the restaurant.  But I am sure it was nice to be with friends.  Yeah, if I eat out did lunch, I usually snack later in the evening, as not hungry for dinner.  But if not fond of what for lunch, yeah I would eat dinner, though maybe not as big a meal. 

There was steak leftover, so cheese and steak sandwich, I think for lunch.  I will walk, as still so sunny out.


----------



## Lynne G

Yum.  Classic Summer treat.


----------



## keishashadow

hot here. Getting ready to plop in pool. Well all but my head. ENT said I need to avoid ‘amoebas’ up me nose lol. Rarely dunk my head anyway unless a large, worthy pool. The not-so-real blondes know one has to baby those tresses.  the word gave me inappropriate giggles at his office 

some of the Van prints so cool. They just kill my feet, absolutely zero arch or support. Youngest kid has no issue with them. Need to google the Simpson’s ones 

He jokingly asked me to take sharpie to a white pair of converse hi tops, may finally attempt this fall when bored. Maybe Pokémon or magic card characters, but harder to pull off as to detail. 

There’s a whole market where artists embellish/personalize game mats etc  some are really beautiful 


Realfoodfans said:


> g. I missed visiting Dad so much and even at end of life the NH still wouldn’t allow visitors even though I offered to wear full PPE. Miss him - and Mum - so much and have guilt I wasn’t there. Apologies if I’m repeating myself on this.


Aw hugs it’s a heart wrenching situation. Frustrating and all the other emotions but No guilt when your hands are tied. Going to venture he’d tell you exactly the same thing. 


schumigirl said:


> I think although Tom loves this car we have, he has Mercedes Driver stamped across his forehead....Lol...


Hmm maybe some ink aka Post Malone?  

insert more giggles here   Hell would freeze over first me thinks.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Good to hear you had a nice lunch, Schumi.  I am with you, I do not enjoy a strong garlic taste.  I would be not so comfortable with many in the restaurant.  But I am sure it was nice to be with friends.  Yeah, if I eat out did lunch, I usually snack later in the evening, as not hungry for dinner.  But if not fond of what for lunch, yeah I would eat dinner, though maybe not as big a meal.
> 
> There was steak leftover, so cheese and steak sandwich, I think for lunch.  I will walk, as still so sunny out.




I actually love garlic, but can only eat it pounded into mush, I asked for no garlic in one dish and it had some chunks which don`t agree with me.....but, I picked round about it as I hate to make a fuss.....but it was nice, we just didn`t eat a lot....too busy talking I think.....

Enjoy that sandwich......





keishashadow said:


> hot here. Getting ready to plop in pool. Well all but my head. ENT said I need to avoid ‘amoebas’ up me nose lol. Rarely dunk my head anyway unless a large, worthy pool. The not-so-real blondes know one has to baby those tresses.  the word gave me inappropriate giggles at his office
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm maybe some ink aka Post Malone?
> 
> insert more giggles here   Hell would freeze over first me thinks.



lol....absolutely!!!!! I can`t see Tom with a tattoo of any kind......not quite his thing!! He`d be out on his ear if he did get a tattoo, I hate them.....but then so does he.....so I don`t need to worry there.....

I am loving the "not so real blondes" comment......there are a fair few of us ladies around for sure!!

Enjoy that pool and yes.....look out for those little amoebas......





Well, we didn`t go a walk after all. Tom is on Zoom with a friend of his......they  both have the loudest laugh when they get together!! He`s all the way at the back of the house and I can still hear him.....although most doors are open to be fair!!

Forecast seems to have changed a little....still an advisory for lightning over the next few days, but seems tomorrow has to be 80F and then mid 80`s Wednesday......sounds good to me for sitting out and enjoying the sunshine.....

Will maybe sit out for a while when he`s off his zoom chat.....


----------



## Realfoodfans

@keishashadow thank you for your lovely kind words.  Dad and I were very close and just before he was moved to the nursing home when he was in respite we had a very loving and heartfelt conversation at how lucky we were to be such a close and loving family, though painful we discussed everything and I know he knew what wonderful parents they were.

Very close and “muggy” here - no sign of the rain or storms forecast.  Think I’m the only one who’d like some rain to freshen everything up.

We had naked chicken Kiev’s tonight - J loves chicken but little one had her favourite fish fingers! She would eat them every day.  Ice cream & fruit after.

Just wondering what meat to defrost for tomorrow.

Hope everyone has a good evening.


----------



## mckennarose

Hi all,
Thanks for the well wishes for my nephew.  He is doing well.  Third covid test came back negative, so they are thinking it's myocarditis from a viral infection from vaping, not covid.  More testing and treatments to come.
My other nephew is 26 and has special needs, so we were extra nervous about the family getting covid and how to help them.  It's just my BIL and the two boys and major issues take some extra figuring out.


----------



## keishashadow

mckennarose said:


> so they are thinking it's myocarditis from a viral infection from vaping, not covid. More testing and treatments to come


Gosh that’s still daunting news. Best of luck it works out well for him


----------



## Lynne G

Still scary news, sending more good thoughts and healing mummy’s dust to McK’s nephew.  Whatever the cause, I hoe he recovers quickly, and no more vapor for him.  Tough for the whole family, so sending hugs to all too.


----------



## Lynne G

Pasta dinner.  Oh mom, pasta?  You know I  don’t like red sauce. Well yeah.  Burgers, not having them either?  Did you not eat the leftover cheeseburger for lunch?  Sigh.  Yay mom, pasta.  1 of 3 is satisfied.  Well, more like 2 for 2, as I don’t mind a bowl of pasta.

Ooh saw a puzzle in the cabinet that looked nice.  May get into that tonight.  Maybe not.  

Went out just before dinner, as little one wanted chips and had to pick up ordered prints.  Oh my was it so muggy out.  

Very warm night we will have.  A okay for a Monday.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@mckennarose hope they can get your nephew sorted out soon.  Worrying for all of you,
@Lynne G pasta always popular here but I try not to eat too much anymore - when I was on a tight budget I lived on pasta with pesto and broccoli - yum.
Should be settled down now but problems tonight have set my mind racing - won’t bore you here - like groundhog days with ex son in law.
Going to have a read before my radio.
Goodnight to all x


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Nothing much going on here. Tomorrow I have to deal with a rather serious issue at work. I am not looking forward to it.



Monykalyn said:


> That would have made me raid the fridge for ice cream lol


No ice cream in my fridge. 



Monykalyn said:


> Middle kid's graduation ceremony Friday.





Monykalyn said:


> Yesterday was small family and friends party for the girls (both graduates).


Congrats to the graduates. 



Monykalyn said:


> Oldest still has the pnuemothorax, got evaluated by the cardiothoracic surgeon, slowly improving at last check so next xray is the 17th.


Prayers for continued improvement.



schumigirl said:


> So far all looking good for Scotland visit in two weeks......although of course anything can change in that time.


Hoping for an awesome trip for you.



keishashadow said:


> We had a big scare with resident across the hall from my Mom in nursing home testing positive for CV thrice before they said a false alarm. Nobody ‘officially’ has it in that large community of thousands thus far.


Glad to hear that it is a false positive. We've had a couple of nursing home outbreaks in nearby cities. 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Ordered us all a pair of the new Simpson’s Vans, Slip-On shoes, we like to bring a few pairs to change up, we typically start our days (especially park days) with our adidas ultraboost, some of the best sneakers ever, so thought these would be a cool change up and fun theme!


 I have never tried Vans, but love slip on shoes. I maynever go back to laces or velcro.



Lynne G said:


> I cannot wear most adidas, as they tend to be a wide shoe.


 I have never bought Addidas before, but will have to give them a try. I have fat feet. 



mckennarose said:


> Thanks for the well wishes for my nephew. He is doing well. Third covid test came back negative,


Great to hear. 



Lynne G said:


> Ooh saw a puzzle in the cabinet that looked nice. May get into that tonight. Maybe not.


Can't wait to see it. The 2 that I ordered yesterday have already shipped. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Should be settled down now but problems tonight have set my mind racing - won’t bore you here - like groundhog days with ex son in law.


 Hope things work out and the problems with him end. 


I'm off to look for a light.


----------



## macraven

I’ll be looking forward to whatever will be our porch light tonight


----------



## Lynne G

And don’t forget


----------



## Charade67

Tonight we have a geeky light.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all - I’ll leave the light on for all to see.

Our storms didn’t arrive so it’s warm and still muggy this morning. 

Littlest has a friend and her mummy coming over to play this morning - just wondering if they’d like the pool - will wait till they wake.  I will take Louie out then he will sleep while they play and I can do some sit down tasks in our lounge.

Online food delivery around 11 - big one today but no meat or veg which we get from farm shops. I’m starting to build a stock again of those things that were short in lockdown. Hope it won’t be necessary but sensible.

Have to collect an order from Boots - they are our biggest chemist chain.  Emma says she will come with me when the children go later overnight to their father. It’s a small outdoors shopping centre on the edge of the next town.  Our Boots is in a small indoor shopping centre that we are still avoiding.

Kev is meeting a charity at his Mum’s today - they are taking all the good furniture. Glad it won’t be tipped.  I need to find something similar near to Dad’s.

So plenty to do.  I’m going to make a Massaman curry in the slow cooker as just the grown ups for our meal tonight.

Good morning to all.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Hi all,
> Thanks for the well wishes for my nephew.  He is doing well.  Third covid test came back negative, so they are thinking it's myocarditis from a viral infection from vaping, not covid.  More testing and treatments to come.
> My other nephew is 26 and has special needs, so we were extra nervous about the family getting covid and how to help them.  It's just my BIL and the two boys and major issues take some extra figuring out.




Mixed news there mrose......still sending good wishes for him and everyone around him......it`s a huge worry for all concerned. 





Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Nothing much going on here. Tomorrow I have to deal with a rather serious issue at work. I am not looking forward to it.
> 
> No ice cream in my fridge.
> 
> 
> Congrats to the graduates.
> 
> Prayers for continued improvement.
> 
> Hoping for an awesome trip for you.
> 
> Glad to hear that it is a false positive. We've had a couple of nursing home outbreaks in nearby cities.
> 
> I have never tried Vans, but love slip on shoes. I maynever go back to laces or velcro.
> 
> I have never bought Addidas before, but will have to give them a try. I have fat feet.
> 
> Great to hear.
> 
> Can't wait to see it. The 2 that I ordered yesterday have already shipped.
> 
> Hope things work out and the problems with him end.
> 
> 
> I'm off to look for a light.




Hope today goes better for you, it`s never fun having to deal with issues that you know will be difficult.....

No ice cream in your freezer......

Thanks....looks like this Scotland trip will go ahead (fingers crossed) my mum is 85 and although she is in excellent health, I`m still very aware of not having seen her for such a long time......looking forward to seeing family up there......






macraven said:


> I’ll be looking forward to whatever will be our porch light tonight



Yes, I like Charade`s night lights.......






Charade67 said:


> Tonight we have a geeky light.
> View attachment 517390





Nothing wrong with geeky.....we are a household of geeks......





So far a gorgeous day here despite the weather warnings......sun is shining and it`s so warm!!! 

Will plan to barbecue, but can cook inside if we need to......will go look and see what we have. No need to make potato salad as I made double yesterday, everything else will be fresh........lightning has been postponed apparently......supposed to have a few spots of rain right now according to the weather but none so far and around 80+ for the rest of the day and nicer tomorrow......

Another night of not sleeping well.....between the heat and weird, very weird dreams I was restless.......although I think I was the only one.......someone beside me slept perfectly well!!!! 

Rice Krispies for breakfast this morning......it was all we felt like........hopefully grill for lunch too. 

I wandered down a walk to beyond the fruit trees earlier this morning, and you know the flower that seemed to sprout from nowhere.......it really is right at the boundary of our property and not a place we have anything planted as it`s so far down, almost just wasteland......so seems very strange to have roses growing......yep, we now have two roses on a rose bush stem that wasn`t there a few years back and different colours at that! 
















































Have a wonderful Tuesday.........​


----------



## Lynne G

Real, nice to donate for another to use. We divided up most of mum’s furniture, then donated the items we all did not want.  Yes, our weather is also muggy.  Saying oppressive heat warnings today.  And that random chance of rain or a thunderstorm.  

Weather lady said we are in the midst of another heatwave. Not quite a bright morning sunrise, as even foggy for some.  Ooh, then you know it will be hot.  

Schumi will be cooking outside, Real gets stocked up in her kitchen again, and for the rest of the homies, yay!  Taco Tuesday is here. 


Yep, the day Mac can do her Taco Bell run, eating it outside or in her car.  

And I am thinking beef stir fry, but hey we may make beef tacos. Eh, too early to decide dinner plans.  

And so, with another Summer morning upon us, I am enjoying that ever happy cup of breakfast tea.  

Good Morning homies.  Hope your Tuesday is terrific!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, and pretty roses Schumi.  Either a bird or animal most likely carried that rose bush from wherever it got it from, and deposited there.  I sometimes get random placed tulips, as I guess one animal digs it up, bird takes it and boom, now deposited in a place far away from where it came.  I get my DH to dig them up, and put back in garden.  Otherwise, he’d mow them over, as many seem to be in the middle of the lawn.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Oh, and pretty roses Schumi.  Either a bird or animal most likely carried that rose bush from wherever it got it from, and deposited there.  I sometimes get random placed tulips, as I guess one animal digs it up, bird takes it and boom, now deposited in a place far away from where it came.  I get my DH to dig them up, and put back in garden.  Otherwise, he’d mow them over, as many seem to be in the middle of the lawn.



That`s what our gardener says too....it`s been a seed or something dropped by a bird and I wonder if maybe in a year or two we`ll have loads of roses on it......

It`s beside the pond, and quite a damp area and not really an area we use much, which is a shame, I can`t see it from the house so will keep checking on it.....two colours was just weird.

I like tulips, and again, we don`t have a single tulip anywhere on our property for some reason......we have a lot of trees of many varieties, conifers and bushes but not many flowers......and I love flowers!!


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> have never tried Vans, but love slip on shoes. I maynever go back to laces or velcro.


I figure there’s a whole generation of kids out there who haven’t a clue how to tie a shoe Lol


schumigirl said:


> Thanks....looks like this Scotland trip will go ahead (fingers crossed) my mum is 85 and although she is in excellent health, I`m still very aware of not having seen her for such a long time......looking forward to seeing family up there......


Hooray!


----------



## macraven

Going to be another hot day for a lot of the homies here.

it was nice to see many early posters this morning
Bet you all came for the bacon breakfast.


----------



## Realfoodfans

So hot here today - some areas had terrific lightning shows last night but we didn’t get anything.  It was degrees when we got back to the car after collecting my chemist order - thank goodness for AC.

We have just eaten our lamb massaman in the garden and it was a thumbs up with the new recipe.

All the talk of comfy footwear is interesting.  I have Lymphoedema in my legs and feet.  Advice when I was getting drainage massage (no funding for that anymore) was to wear very comfy and supportive flat footwear.  In winter I wear Uggs practically all the time.  Summer is harder.  I finally had to admit my summer walking sandals needed to go and am
still breaking in their replacements.  I have Converse pumps that I find very comfortable but are lace ups and would like a comfortable slip on or Velcro pair.

Not a Simpsons fan though!


----------



## Lynne G

Food post:


Eh, most likely, could take it or leave it.  Though I do like tarts.


----------



## macraven

Mr Mac is a raspberry fan
Me.... it’s not my thing

Got tired of sitting inside the house with the ac so came to the back screened in patio which only has a ceiling fan.

I lasted ten minutes in the heat
Hot and humid here.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Not often we can match your heat but still very warm here.  Fans are on and windows are wide open.  

Love raspberries and strawberries but rarely eat them now due to my digestion problems.

Currently watching the new Perry Mason series - perhaps not new to you guys?


----------



## macraven

Since everything or place we go to has ac, I can deal with the heat

when I lived in Chicago and a northern suburb, the cold was miserable.
Snow, ice and minus zero degrees I never got used to.

Perry Mason?
the tv show of 1957 to 66???

I watched some of it years ago but it bored me.

Are reruns of that show back on?
Or has it been changed as a new show in the present time period?


----------



## Realfoodfans

@macraven - New series with Matthew Rhys as Perry Mason - supposed to tell how he becomes an investigator/lawyer.   Bit of a dark and unusual story but we’ve decided to stick with it!


----------



## macraven

Lol
Looks like I am totally behind on tv shows!

I always channel surf to find something to watch and never saw any advertisement for the new Perry Mason show.


----------



## keishashadow

Late lunch here after gymnastics, holding out as long as I can to heat up the kitchen...shrimp scampi, noodles & the pickle-flavored chicken nuggets for kiddo.  I keep trying them thinking I may enjoy them, nope lol


Realfoodfans said:


> In winter I wear Uggs practically all the time


Love ‘em, but the ugg basic booties have absolutely no foot or arch support.  My feet cry for days when I insist on wearing them to look ‘cute’ & enjoy the sheepie soft & warm liner with an outfit 

There’s no crying in fashion 

The custom inserts foot dr made this go around are heavenly.  First pair i’ve Stuck with in athletic shoes.  Can stuff into many dress ones too.  

They give patients a hand out a list as to do’s & don’ts re footwear.  Surprisingly, they give green light to crocs for light wear as they will mold to your foot ala an inner sole. 



macraven said:


> Mr Mac is a raspberry fan
> Me.... it’s not my thing


Dairy Queen has a great raspberry, chocolate blizzard 

Those raspberry seeds are so offputting in the fresh fruit



macraven said:


> I lasted ten minutes in the heat
> Hot and humid here.


Maybe later tonight once sun goes down?  Well, only if screened in, otherwise the mosquitos might carry you away.

Do you ever take the kitty out?


Realfoodfans said:


> Currently watching the new Perry Mason series - perhaps not new to you guys?


It is an acquired taste IMO. Absolutely NOT akin to the old series that I adore & admit to watching in repeats, often.



Realfoodfans said:


> Bit of a dark and unusual story but we’ve decided to stick with it!



I’m thinking mac would love it.  Dark but thankfully, some irreverent moments of humor too to help break up the tension.

we are backed up 3 episodes due to GD being about, def not for kids.  I’m enjoying it, fun to watch them reveal the characters in it.

Avoiding spoilers here...

was a really slow slog for the mr. But he humored me & hung in there.

Really thot he was going to tap out after seeing the little boy in the first episode


----------



## jump00

Monykalyn said:


> So far behind again! Missed some birthdays so belated  to all!!
> Sounds like lots of you have been busy!
> sounds like a lovely getaway
> 
> Mental health is just as important and being able to recharge will keep physical health up too.
> I think you are right. Unless the community has gone through "curve" doesn't matter if you live in a cave you will still have "spikes" when people get out. period. Our "spikes" currently are still in nursing homes unfortunately.  You can be as careful as you can possibly be but those who are super susceptible will get it sooner or later. I've got one NH that >80% of residents test positive, along with most of the staff. I really hope they think about easing some visitor restrictions on those recovered now.
> Me too.
> 
> have tomatoes everywhere! Dog eats green ones he can reach. Made a fresh tomato sauce a few nights ago to toss with some gnocchi and leftover turkey burgers-the burgers were a a spanish style with olives, roasted red pepper, and bunch of other stuff but the recipe didn't call for a binder-and I realized it after I attempted to fry up the first 3-so those crumbled burgers went into the dish.
> Ugh so sorry!! But Book the next cruise! Broke down and booked the Mexican Riviera one I've wanted to take-for 2022. Only 530+ days to go LOL! Allstate rewards has been offering offering CArnival, Royal, Princess gift cards for more than their usual 10% off (12-14%) since they started cancelling cruises this year. Knowing we will eventually get back to it I've been buying slowly the past few months.
> That would have made me raid the fridge for ice cream lol
> Or Exploding Kittens!
> 
> How very cool!!
> Oh hope he is OK!! vaping is far from harmless, hope this gives him an incentive to quit and he heals quickly.
> Dh finished paining the living area upstairs Friday am. Finally decided on a color WEdnesday.
> Middle kid's graduation ceremony Friday. Went well. they were allowed to take mask off for quick picture (alone) holding their diploma case.  Looking around the arena most were compliant with masks requirement but a few were obviously daring anyone to challenge them on not wearing it. Soooo wanted to say something but refrained. But I really wanted to point out what poor role models they are for defying the RULE and how dumb it made them look.
> Out to dinner after with inlaws (DH's side both sets). My parents decided it was best to stay home-they watched ceremony on live stream. Restaurant had us room by ourselves.
> Yesterday was small family and friends party for the girls (both graduates). Weather has been fairly decent so mostly outside-and was definitely outside with those who preferred it. DH's mentor from college and her husband came. She is the one who made our cloth masks for us. She ended up dean at the college. Her husband also taught there-turns out he is a rocket scientist-never met him before-and worked on the Mercury project, knew John Glenn. Middle kid talked with him for a while as that is her interest! May take a trip to Canaveral and look for the Mercury monument-has his name on it along with all the project members.
> This am out to brunch with the in laws (and rounds of mimosas)-our favorite place has been able to greatly expand outdoor seating-was fabulous. But after we said goodbye to inlaws who were traveling home we came back and crashed for several hours.
> 
> Next week DH and middle leave to drive her car to Florida - I fly down a couple days later, although may go with them instead if there is room in car. Son and oldest are no longer coming with so spent day redoing flights home. Flight credits from both me and DH we forgot we had. Had to call to get it sorted. Will use one of DH's credits for his flight home from Seattle after we drive oldest out (already have my flight-jumped on cheap fares a while ago!).   Oldest still has the pnuemothorax, got evaluated by the cardiothoracic surgeon, slowly improving at last check so next xray is the 17th. She had two xrays that showed it getting bigger so we were worried she was going to end up with a chest tube.
> And Mother in law invited us to come spend a week with them at their resort in Puerto Vallarta in January. They go for 4 weeks.  Thinking we may do it-and jump on cheap fares while flexible changes are still available. We've not been able to go before-but son is starting this fall with 2 day in person, 3 day virtual. and I highly doubt we will start the year in January full in person, and even if they do should be able to do some distance learning.
> 
> I think I am done for today. Sleep tight all!!


Thanks @Monykalyn - he is having a wonderful time and is sending us lots of videos.  
jump00
Brenda


----------



## Realfoodfans

@keishashadow yes the first one was a shocker! 

My therapist recommended Crocs for me and I liked them - wore them a few summers - but here they are definitely not something anyone I know would wear anymore.  Not sure why they became a thing of humour but they sure did!

We’ve just been out to see if we could spot the Perseid shower in the skies but I think we’re a little early - so I will try again in the early hours if it stays clear.  What we could see was huge flashes of light many many miles away towards the hills so the lightning is definitely getting closer - no sound of thunder though.


----------



## keishashadow

Realfoodfans said:


> but here they are definitely not something anyone I know would wear anymore. Not sure why they became a thing of humour but they sure did!



Uh-oh, bringing up Crocs is akin to the song in roger rabbit, I cannot resist

Carole will probably chime in here...
There are Crocs, & then there are ‘dressy crocs’ .  No, that is not an oxymoron lol

I wear a couple different styles of the sandals ranging from flat ‘cleos’ up to the wedge ‘patricia’   You’d be hard-pressed to know they were crocs at first glance.  IMO they are dressier than flip flops, certainly offer a ton more of support.  Best difference, you don’t get that annoying ‘clack-clack’ sound when wearing them.

If you check out their web site, you will see they now have many other varieties as to slip on shoes (cloth types) ala a loafer & various sketcher types.

The original ones are now considered ‘retro cool’.  can’t remember which fashion designer had all his house models wearing them last season.   Was a real hoot to see that.

I get blisters wearing original style in the parks. Just not a fan of how my foot slides around in them but they make great garden & house shoes 

I’m done waxing poetic, I promise


----------



## Realfoodfans

@keishashadow I will definitely look again then before our next park trip (just not wear them at home!).
Off to bed now and more radio listening - goodnight for now x


----------



## Lynne G

Nope, not a croc wearer either.  They are too wide for me.  I hate the feeling of them too.  Crappy pair of flip flops, yep.  I know, bad for your feet, but I live in them in the summertime.  Little one is trying to get me to give up my kid’s size Disney ones I bought in Disney more than a few years ago.  I did buy another pair that are fancy, but have not taken the tags off them yet.  Guess I will one of these days.  


After a very late lunch, no one asking for dinner yet.  Maybe I will cut up the steak and add peppers with rice.  Thought, anyway.  Will see what all want.  


have a most refreshing sleep Real.


----------



## macraven

I’m taking a pass on the shoe subject.
Have an issue with a foot and go nuts trying to buy shoes
that I can wear.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Mr Mac is a raspberry fan
> Me.... it’s not my thing
> 
> Got tired of sitting inside the house with the ac so came to the back screened in patio which only has a ceiling fan.
> 
> I lasted ten minutes in the heat
> Hot and humid here.



Tom loves raspberries.....I don`t. Except Absolut raspberry vodka.....lush!!!

You definitely win the longest hot and humid award mac.......I know other areas are warm too this year in America....but GA and FLA certainly take the biscuit.......





macraven said:


> Since everything or place we go to has ac, I can deal with the heat
> 
> when I lived in Chicago and a northern suburb, the cold was miserable.
> Snow, ice and minus zero degrees I never got used to.
> 
> Perry Mason?
> the tv show of 1957 to 66???
> 
> I watched some of it years ago but it bored me.
> 
> Are reruns of that show back on?
> Or has it been changed as a new show in the present time period?




And yes, Chicago would win for cold!!! I know you don`t miss that a bit!!!





keishashadow said:


> Late lunch here after gymnastics, holding out as long as I can to heat up the kitchen...shrimp scampi, noodles & the pickle-flavored chicken nuggets for kiddo.  I keep trying them thinking I may enjoy them, nope lol
> 
> Love ‘em, but the ugg basic booties have absolutely no foot or arch support.  My feet cry for days when I insist on wearing them to look ‘cute’ & enjoy the sheepie soft & warm liner with an outfit
> 
> There’s no crying in fashion
> 
> The custom inserts foot dr made this go around are heavenly.  First pair i’ve Stuck with in athletic shoes.  Can stuff into many dress ones too.
> 
> They give patients a hand out a list as to do’s & don’ts re footwear.  Surprisingly, they give green light to crocs for light wear as they will mold to your foot ala an inner sole.
> 
> 
> Dairy Queen has a great raspberry, chocolate blizzard
> 
> Those raspberry seeds are so offputting in the fresh fruit
> 
> 
> Maybe later tonight once sun goes down?  Well, only if screened in, otherwise the mosquitos might carry you away.
> 
> Do you ever take the kitty out?
> 
> It is an acquired taste IMO. Absolutely NOT akin to the old series that I adore & admit to watching in repeats, often.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m thinking mac would love it.  Dark but thankfully, some irreverent moments of humor too to help break up the tension.
> 
> we are backed up 3 episodes due to GD being about, def not for kids.  I’m enjoying it, fun to watch them reveal the characters in it.
> 
> Avoiding spoilers here...
> 
> was a really slow slog for the mr. But he humored me & hung in there.
> 
> Really thot he was going to tap out after seeing the little boy in the first episode




Pickle flavour nuggets......can`t quite imagine those.....lol......

My friend who was a Bio Mechanical expert would beat me with a stick if I ever considered a pair of uggs. Horrible things and yes, no support whatsoever.....

I wear custom orthotics in everything except crocs which yes, are considered excellent support. Won`t hear a word said against them.....I know so many who wear them and love them.....stuff folks if they think they are ugly...who cares what anyone else thinks!

I remember you mentioning the new Perry Mason to me....will have to give it a try....will let you know what we think........will see if Tom perseveres as long as your mister! Although it`s usually me that has the short span on new tv shows.....after 30 seconds I`m like....nope not for me 






keishashadow said:


> Uh-oh, bringing up Crocs is akin to the song in roger rabbit, I cannot resist
> 
> Carole will probably chime in here...
> There are Crocs, & then there are ‘dressy crocs’ .  No, that is not an oxymoron lol
> 
> I wear a couple different styles of the sandals ranging from flat ‘cleos’ up to the wedge ‘patricia’   You’d be hard-pressed to know they were crocs at first glance.  IMO they are dressier than flip flops, certainly offer a ton more of support.  Best difference, you don’t get that annoying ‘clack-clack’ sound when wearing them.
> 
> If you check out their web site, you will see they now have many other varieties as to slip on shoes (cloth types) ala a loafer & various sketcher types.
> 
> The original ones are now considered ‘retro cool’.  can’t remember which fashion designer had all his house models wearing them last season.   Was a real hoot to see that.
> 
> I get blisters wearing original style in the parks. Just not a fan of how my foot slides around in them but they make great garden & house shoes
> 
> I’m done waxing poetic, I promise



You can wax poetic all might about our beloved crocs!!!

We love our dressy crocs don`t we Janet.......lol....we are so fancy pants Yes, the Patricia ones are so fancy.....I still laugh we both called them the same thing.......never wear flip flops.....but the crocs have support which all flip flops don`t.






Lynne G said:


> Nope, not a croc wearer either.  They are too wide for me.  I hate the feeling of them too.  Crappy pair of flip flops, yep.  I know, bad for your feet, but I live in them in the summertime.  Little one is trying to get me to give up my kid’s size Disney ones I bought in Disney more than a few years ago.  I did buy another pair that are fancy, but have not taken the tags off them yet.  Guess I will one of these days.
> 
> 
> After a very late lunch, no one asking for dinner yet.  Maybe I will cut up the steak and add peppers with rice.  Thought, anyway.  Will see what all want.
> 
> 
> have a most refreshing sleep Real.



Last few years the croc patricia style and similar have narrowed dramatically. Those ones aren`t wide now at all. Even the company admitted they have narrowed. Probably a cheaper supplier.

You`re lucky you can wear flip flops with no side effects....they are terrible for long term use.....podiatrists hate them. 





Been a busy day today.......or I should say yesterday as it is Wednesday here now......

Glorious weather here and enjoyed the garden and grilling out for lunch and dinner.......and still hot and humid, lightning forecast is now Friday....it`ll never happen. More sunshine forecast tomorrow......no plans to go anywhere except maybe a walk on the beach in the morning before it gets too warm.....

Been watching the original Fog movie tonight....such a classic. Very early appearance of Jamie Lee Curtis......We have similar here rolling in from the sea at times.......sometimes it hangs around, others it comes and goes in short period of time......love a bit of fog long as we don`t have to drive in it......not fun. 

Not going with my friend to pick up her new puppy today....her name is Poppy.....she has changed her mind on the name a few times, but she went down last week and Poppy it is now. Look forward to some cuddles with her this weekend.....she is a beautiful little thing........nope, not getting one.......

Almost 1am......won`t be so bright at 6am in a few hours......


----------



## macraven

Schumi 
Is this your way of saying you are not fixing us bacon in the morning?


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hugest UK thunder and lightning storm I’ve ever seen!  Amazing.  I could watch it all night but think it’s passing slowly.

Definitely cannot wear flip flops - would love too and often receive beautiful ones off DIL which I just wear around a pool.

Sad I cannot walk in a heel at all - bought my last ones for a wedding and spent most of the day barefoot so never again.

Seems the storm has passed so back to the radio...


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi
> Is this your way of saying you are not fixing us bacon in the morning?



You know I always have bacon for my favourite ladies........

I just said to Tom......we need to bring out some bacon for the morning....will set an extra place for you.......

Time for bed now........so hot though......not quite Georgia hot.....but hot for us.....love it really!!


----------



## snowpack

schumigirl said:


> looks like this Scotland trip will go ahead (fingers crossed) my mum is 85 and although she is in excellent health, I`m still very aware of not having seen her for such a long time......looking forward to seeing family up there.....



How wonderful! I cant imagine going as long as you have without seeing my mom. So happy for you.



macraven said:


> Bet you all came for the bacon breakfast.



Dang, there is another thing work got in the way of. 



Realfoodfans said:


> My therapist recommended Crocs for me and I liked them



Good to know. I had a pair of croc flips flops that I wore everywhere. Could wear them all day at the park and my feet were none the worse. They finally broke this past spring. Bought a new pair but they are not the same.



schumigirl said:


> xcept Absolut raspberry vodka.....lush!!!



Never tried raspberry vodka, but love anything with raspberry chambord in it.

Did a bit of traveling this past weekend. Father in law was in town, which meant I needed to find somewhere to go. Mom, my sister and I drove down to the outskirts of Dallas for an In N Out lunch. Yeah we are just a little nuts to drive 5 hours for a burger. But it was a great excuse to get away and it was awesome.

Our plans for September are still technically on, but after Southwest's latest change we are not feeling all bright and shiny about it. Might just wait and hope that things get magically better for December.


----------



## Lynne G

A good night to Schumi too.  

Very warm night, and all are chilling.  Ack, you know it’s warm, the AC just went on again. 

Yeah, I know flip flops aren’t the best, but yeah I have never had any issues with them.  My days of high heels though, and very numbered. I even wear flats at work, as I have to walk from about to, to over a mile inside my workplace to get to other buildings.  

Snow, nice to get away for a little food trip.  Oh I hear ya, with SW.  My direct morning flight was no more, and only direct is night.  So I am getting in late, a wasting a day.  And had an evening direct back, latest direct is mid afternoon.  So leaving earlier than I wanted.  But, after thought, I am keeping what they changed to.  Any other change, would have me stopping once, doubling the time traveling, or book a different day.  But since I already put in time off, and have all booked, and I would cost more in hotel night and car for another day, so yeah, it just stinks.  On a positive note though, I caught huge discount flights after I booked, and thus  had travel funds. With email sent today, I quickly took advantage of their offer to make my travel funds into points for free.  And so, I have much more points now, that don’t expire, and if I use, and price reduces, I get the points back.  Thank goodness, as otherwise I would loose that money if I did not travel by the first time I booked in the late Spring.  

Oh and a big YAY for Schumi saying Scotland trip is on.  Will be so nice to see your mum and all the family and friends back there. And enjoyed seeing some Scottish pictures in your,  Hoping to be going trip report.  I hope you do get to travel around the holidays, as I think I remembered Kyle will be joining you, if you do go.  

Lights on here, but will have my lights out before the light left on here. 

Most restful and peaceful night, homies.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Today went better than expected. I had to own up to a huge mistake I made at work.  I must have been more worried about it than I realized. Last night I dreamed I was looking for another job. 

This afternoon I went to pick Bethany up from her theater group. This parking space always amuses me.
\\
I'm not sure where visitors of other nationalities are supposed to park.




schumigirl said:


> Hope today goes better for you, it`s never fun having to deal with issues that you know will be difficult.....


Thanks. I had to own up to a big mistake that I made. Thankfully the boss took it well.



schumigirl said:


> No ice cream in your freezer......


We rarely have ice cream at home. I've become rather fond of the store near my office. 



schumigirl said:


> Another night of not sleeping well.....between the heat and weird, very weird dreams I was restless......


 I can totally relate. Not the heat so much, but definitely the weird dreams. 



schumigirl said:


> I wandered down a walk to beyond the fruit trees earlier this morning, and you know the flower that seemed to sprout from nowhere.......it really is right at the boundary of our property and not a place we have anything planted as it`s so far down, almost just wasteland......so seems very strange to have roses growing......yep, we now have two roses on a rose bush stem that wasn`t there a few years back and different colours at that!


So cool. Maybe you will get a whole rose bush.



keishashadow said:


> I figure there’s a whole generation of kids out there who haven’t a clue how to tie a shoe Lol


You are probably right. I had a time teaching B how to tie her shoe. She's a lefty.



macraven said:


> Going


I have no idea what happened to the rest of that quote, but I am too tired to go back and fix it. Mac was commenting on the heat. I think it will get a little cooler here this week, but will also rain.



Lynne G said:


> Eh, most likely, could take it or leave it. Though I do like tarts.


A raspberry tart sounds wonderful. Especially with a little chocolate drizzled over it. 



macraven said:


> when I lived in Chicago and a northern suburb, the cold was miserable.
> Snow, ice and minus zero degrees I never got used to.


Dh did his undergraduate at Northwestern. He loved the school, but does not miss the Chicago winters. 



keishashadow said:


> the pickle-flavored chicken nuggets for kiddo.


That sounds...um...interesting.



Realfoodfans said:


> We’ve just been out to see if we could spot the Perseid shower in the skies


I completely forgot about that. 



Lynne G said:


> Nope, not a croc wearer either. They are too wide for me.


Do you have narrow feet? Mine are wide, but I was never a fan of Crocs. Not a fan of flip flops either. I can't stand having that piece in between my toes. My favorite shoes right now are the Skechers Go Walk slip ons.

It's a little early, but I will leave a light on.


----------



## macraven

You out did yourself with tonight’s porch light!

I had 3 left handed boys
What are the odds of that ...

Did have one righty though.


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, and I am left handed,  no one else in my family is.  Teaching my kids to tie their shoes was fun.  They still say I do it backwards.


----------



## Charade67

We call B our recessive gene child. Dh and I both have brown hair, brown eyes, and are right handed. B has blonde hair, blue eyes, and is a lefty.


----------



## macraven

Watching the local news and another hot day tomorrow
Heat index today was 102 with temp at 95

For those that are wanting warmer weather, I would love to send you mine.

I’m really okay with hot temps if they stay around 90
I don’t mind getting out to to errands then

Wow ....,what am I saying .......temps could be 80
And I would stay inside still
Due to the virus


----------



## schumigirl

Who needs more than 3 hours sleep anyway.........


----------



## Realfoodfans

snowpack said:


> Did a bit of traveling this past weekend. Father in law was in town, which meant I needed to find somewhere to go. Mom, my sister and I drove down to the outskirts of Dallas for an In N Out lunch. Yeah we are just a little nuts to drive 5 hours for a burger. But it was a great excuse to get away and it was awesome.



@snowpack good morning - did you mean you drive to meet FIL or avoid him?  Sorry I’m not up to date yet having been missing from the group for a while.

@Charade67 glad work problems were sorted.  When I first took early retirement I took some work in our local hospital HR department processing visa applications.  New to me but I enjoyed the detective work involved.....then I made an error I wasn’t sure how to correct before someone was due to start work....had to own up and thankfully not the first time it had happened and soon sorted - phew!

@Lynne G during lockdown I sent for flat shoes from a firm supposed to be for feet like mine - so narrow in depth that even trying to wear them in around the house turned my toe nails black - I was so reluctant to give in because of their price but Kev threw them straight in the bin!  3 months on big toe nails are still recovering.  Have to avoid damage - even scratches to my legs and feet - moisturised daily to try and keep them well.  I find them embarrassing but a private consultant I saw when I was working told me as very few men suffer with the condition there’s been virtually no research on lymphoedema.

Our news is showing the amazing storms from last night - describing them as tropical - but again another beautiful morning.

Emma is collecting the children at 9 and she has made a shoe fitting appointment for them over the hills in Buxton where there is an excellent children’s shop - appointment only at the moment.  A beautiful Victorian Spa town with a lovely park and old buildings so I’m tagging along for the visit. Will post a couple of photos later.

More coffee before I dress.  Pondering what to make for dinner tonight - I now have the ingredients for the fennel and watermelon salad to have with chicken but need something else  for the children.


----------



## schumigirl

snowpack said:


> How wonderful! I cant imagine going as long as you have without seeing my mom. So happy for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, there is another thing work got in the way of.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know. I had a pair of croc flips flops that I wore everywhere. Could wear them all day at the park and my feet were none the worse. They finally broke this past spring. Bought a new pair but they are not the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Never tried raspberry vodka, but love anything with raspberry chambord in it.
> 
> Did a bit of traveling this past weekend. Father in law was in town, which meant I needed to find somewhere to go. Mom, my sister and I drove down to the outskirts of Dallas for an In N Out lunch. Yeah we are just a little nuts to drive 5 hours for a burger. But it was a great excuse to get away and it was awesome.
> 
> Our plans for September are still technically on, but after Southwest's latest change we are not feeling all bright and shiny about it. Might just wait and hope that things get magically better for December.




Thanks, looking forward to it a lot Vicki......

Sounds like a nice weekend......yep nothing wrong with driving a long way for food!!! Chambord and champagne are lovely together......

Fingers crossed your trip goes ahead......too many of us have had to cancel!! 





Lynne G said:


> A good night to Schumi too.
> 
> Very warm night, and all are chilling.  Ack, you know it’s warm, the AC just went on again.
> 
> Yeah, I know flip flops aren’t the best, but yeah I have never had any issues with them.  My days of high heels though, and very numbered. I even wear flats at work, as I have to walk from about to, to over a mile inside my workplace to get to other buildings.
> 
> Snow, nice to get away for a little food trip.  Oh I hear ya, with SW.  My direct morning flight was no more, and only direct is night.  So I am getting in late, a wasting a day.  And had an evening direct back, latest direct is mid afternoon.  So leaving earlier than I wanted.  But, after thought, I am keeping what they changed to.  Any other change, would have me stopping once, doubling the time traveling, or book a different day.  But since I already put in time off, and have all booked, and I would cost more in hotel night and car for another day, so yeah, it just stinks.  On a positive note though, I caught huge discount flights after I booked, and thus  had travel funds. With email sent today, I quickly took advantage of their offer to make my travel funds into points for free.  And so, I have much more points now, that don’t expire, and if I use, and price reduces, I get the points back.  Thank goodness, as otherwise I would loose that money if I did not travel by the first time I booked in the late Spring.
> 
> Oh and a big YAY for Schumi saying Scotland trip is on.  Will be so nice to see your mum and all the family and friends back there. And enjoyed seeing some Scottish pictures in your,  Hoping to be going trip report.  I hope you do get to travel around the holidays, as I think I remembered Kyle will be joining you, if you do go.
> 
> Lights on here, but will have my lights out before the light left on here.
> 
> Most restful and peaceful night, homies.





If flip flops work for you, then keep wearing them. I just can`t as they kill me......and hate that bit between the toes! I wear heels for very short bursts of time, usually going out for dinner if I don`t have to walk too far from the car......and they`re not the high heels I used to wear in the 1980`s!!!! Those were the days........

Yes, Kyle is supposed to be with us for Christmas, fingers crossed. 




Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Today went better than expected. I had to own up to a huge mistake I made at work.  I must have been more worried about it than I realized. Last night I dreamed I was looking for another job.
> 
> This afternoon I went to pick Bethany up from her theater group. This parking space always amuses me.
> View attachment 517719\\
> I'm not sure where visitors of other nationalities are supposed to park.
> 
> 
> Thanks. I had to own up to a big mistake that I made. Thankfully the boss took it well.
> 
> We rarely have ice cream at home. I've become rather fond of the store near my office.
> 
> I can totally relate. Not the heat so much, but definitely the weird dreams.
> 
> So cool. Maybe you will get a whole rose bush.
> 
> You are probably right. I had a time teaching B how to tie her shoe. She's a lefty.
> 
> I have no idea what happened to the rest of that quote, but I am too tired to go back and fix it. Mac was commenting on the heat. I think it will get a little cooler here this week, but will also rain.
> 
> A raspberry tart sounds wonderful. Especially with a little chocolate drizzled over it.
> 
> Dh did his undergraduate at Northwestern. He loved the school, but does not miss the Chicago winters.
> 
> That sounds...um...interesting.
> 
> I completely forgot about that.
> 
> 
> Do you have narrow feet? Mine are wide, but I was never a fan of Crocs. Not a fan of flip flops either. I can't stand having that piece in between my toes. My favorite shoes right now are the Skechers Go Walk slip ons.
> 
> It's a little early, but I will leave a light on.
> 
> View attachment 517722




The Croc Patricia`s don`t have the bit between the toes.....and give excellent support, but now they have narrowed they may not be of any use to you. 

It would be lovely if we got a full rose bush out of it......i`m sure our gardener could take a cutting and plant another one......or we could just ask him to plant one or two.....maybe a little late this year. We just aren`t gardeners.....I could kill weeds!

Nice light. 





macraven said:


> You out did yourself with tonight’s porch light!
> 
> I had 3 left handed boys
> What are the odds of that ...
> 
> Did have one righty though.



Kyle is left handed......we`re both right handed, but my mum is ambidextrous, so I guess it comes from her.......

Yes teaching tying shoe laces to him was fun!! We taught him both right and left handed things like scissor skills very early on........because as we had all left handed things, they wouldn`t be everywhere, he can use right handed scissors just fine still. 






My friend about two hours up the coast from me woke me up this morning early.......I heard my phone go off downstairs as it is so still!! She was telling me they had fog....and did we!!! Hadn`t even looked out the window yet.......none here, but maybe a little more misty than usual. Glad I`m not over the other side of the country they have some rain around today.......one of my cousins in Manchester is supposed to be having an outdoor party for her grandson today.......hope it clears up for them.

Sunny and a high around 80 again today........not a breath of air moving around this morning..........but that rain is heading from the West,,,,hope it stays further North than us.....

No idea of any plans today yet.......might be another garden day.....I hate gardening but love sitting and enjoying it......and just got another txt from one of our book group asking if we`re starting it up soon......er, no idea! Not sure everyone is quite ready for such a get together......

Grilling again tonight.......think it`ll be steaks and shrimp for dinner and chicken kebabs for lunch......getting through running down the freezers, although the chest freezer outside will take longer......

But......time for breakfast........bacon time mac.......where are ooooooo 































Have a wonderful Wednesday.........​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh Real, I hope you can get some nap time in today.  That’s not a very long sleep, 3 hours.  And sorry to hear you have that condition.  I hate when I really want a shoe, but they hurt, so I have had to toss a pair or two.  Yeah, I have stubbed my ties so many times, and lost nails.  I find it icky looking, but thankfully, my nails do return.  Toe nails seem to take longer to grow.  And with all this extra hand washing, my fingernails are much shorter than usual.  But they grow back too.  Happy to hear you will have the grandkids today.

Schumi, yes, I am very lucky to not have issues with much. And like Kyle, I can use regular scissors.  Hope the fog has lifted, and how cute, news of a new pup!  Poppy is a good name, and happy she was able to get another dog to love being a part of her family.  Yeah, I will most likely get another dog too, but not any time soon.  With all us home, we do miss having one around. 

Charade,  I think I saw those kind of crocs, but I doubt I would ever wear them.  Yeah, funny how genes work.  Why we call my sister the mailman’s kid.  My oldest brother and I look alike, my two other brothers look alike, my sister, well she does not look like any of us. My kids are a good mix of us.  Both have brown hair, differs shades, older one has blue eyes, but little one has blue green.  Sometimes they look blue, sometimes more green.  I know for both DH and I, we had one of our grandmothers  that had blue eyes. So makes sense that blue eyes are in my family, Hehe, my blue eyed nephew, and his blue eyed wife, have three blue eyed kids.  And yeah, we all make mistakes, own up, fix and move on.  No need to rehash what happened ever again.  

With that, I woke up, heard the alarm, then must have fell back asleep to hear it turn off.  Oops.  Moved a little faster this morning.  Not sure why, as went to bed my normal time.  Guess I really needed the sleep. 

But as I happily drink my tea, you know it’s a Wednesday when a camel appears, and I look forward to it being Friday soon enough.  And this Friday, since it has been a long week, I think I will take it off.  Then I will not have to worry about getting up early, when the alarm goes off.  Oh, I may be awake when Friday’s alarm goes off, but yes, will relax and not move fast to get up. 

And so, why hello camel: 



Nothing like your phone still reminding you, flash flood warning expires in one day.  Yeah, when it’s stinking hot, like Mac has, you get that chances of rain.  And so, we have another day above 90, in the middle of a Heat Wave, lots of humidity, and yes, increasing chances of seen wet today. Muggy anyone?  Or should I say those of us getting that very humid hot air, muggles?  

Lastly, have that wonderful Wednesday, homies.


----------



## macraven

When I see the camel. I know it is Wednesday.

I did get to sleep early last night.


Took a sleeping pill and out like a log.

3:35 this morning a cat woke me up
Looked at the clock and told them to get the hell out of the room

I must have yelled as they disappear quickly

cats were fed at 6:40

I am ready for the bacon!
Hope I’m not too late for it and the other homies did not eat it all up.

Sending mummy dust to all that you have a great day!


----------



## jump00

Watching CNN and seeing the train that derailed in Scotland and  hoping @schumigirl (friends and family) are safe.


----------



## macraven

I saw it on the weather channel this morning.
Think it was 100 miles from Edinburgh 

scene looks horrible!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> When I see the camel. I know it is Wednesday.
> 
> I did get to sleep early last night.
> 
> 
> Took a sleeping pill and out like a log.
> 
> 3:35 this morning a cat woke me up
> Looked at the clock and told them to get the hell out of the room
> 
> I must have yelled as they disappear quickly
> 
> cats were fed at 6:40
> 
> I am ready for the bacon!
> Hope I’m not too late for it and the other homies did not eat it all up.
> 
> Sending mummy dust to all that you have a great day!



Always bacon left for you mac.......

It was delicious........





jump00 said:


> Watching CNN and seeing the train that derailed in Scotland and  hoping @schumigirl (friends and family) are safe.




Thanks Brenda......I have no family in Aberdeen or surrounding area thankfully, most of my lot are over other parts of Scotland, mostly West or North.  




Yes, mac it looks dreadful. And such an awkward area for rescue services. So many guesses as to the cause and at the moment they are provisionally saying the driver has died. Nothing confirmed yet. 

The scene looks horrible. 




We still have beautiful sunshine at the moment......been busy all morning and heading out in the garden soon I think.......

Been so lucky with this glorious weather when so many parts of the UK have been flooded last few days, mainly in the West and Central Scotland too.....


----------



## Lynne G

Sad to hear about that Scottish train derailment.  Prayers to all involved.  

We too have a very sunny, bright morning.  And neither kid is up.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Back from school shoe shopping - J has gone up a size and a half - very hot and sticky in the town.  Children had a snack before we went so no lunch needed today.   Stopped off at our local Italian ice cream shop on the way home good to see them busy.

Buxton was quieter than normal - plenty of young families but not so many elderly as normally enjoy the gardens.

The Crescent (very like Bath if any know that area) has had an ongoing huge renovation which is nearly completed as a hotel.  It looks amazing

There is a beautiful old opera house too built in a similar style.
Glass house and orangery are on the left of the gardens - the glass house mostly a restaurant now.
We had a ride on the miniature train around the gardens then headed off for ice cream.

Home now and Grandpa had the pool ready so they happily changed and straight in.

Cold drinks for us in the shade.

Awful to see about the train and also on the other side of our town a house had a direct hit and terrible damage from fire.  Luckily all escaped with no injuries.


----------



## keishashadow

Good mid-morning all .  Car at shop for inspection, some chores done before it gets to warm to move here.  Ready to start brunch, youngest DS will be joining us before he starts work.  Of course bacon on the menu.  Excited to finally slice down some of our garden tomatoes!

Another who didn’t sleep well last night, wonder if it was a full moon, usually a write-off for me.


 n





Lynne G said:


> Little one is trying to get me to give up my kid’s size Disney ones I bought in Disney more than a few years ago. I did buy another pair that are fancy, but have not taken the tags off them yet. Guess I will one of these days.


Nothing like a free, in-house stylist lol. 

Must say, that is one spiffy camel today...looks like just out of salon


schumigirl said:


> Pickle flavour nuggets......can`t quite imagine those.....lol.


In small doses have decided I like them, especially with a bland side dish


schumigirl said:


> We love our dressy crocs don`t we Janet.......lol....we are so fancy pants Yes, the Patricia ones are so fancy.....I still laugh we both called them the same thing.......never wear flip flops.....but the crocs have support which all flip flops don`t.


Family works that phrase in as often as possible, still gives me a chuckle too. Only the Cleo’s for me, not an in between the toe type 





schumigirl said:


> You`re lucky you can wear flip flops with no side effects....they are terrible for long term use.....podiatrists hate them.


Absolutely, well except for the crocs according to mine. They do sell flip flops too


schumigirl said:


> Look forward to some cuddles with her this weekend.....she is a beautiful little thing........nope, not getting one.......


Puppies & kittens are nearly impossible to resist 


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I know flip flops aren’t the best, but yeah I have never had any issues with them. My days of high heels though, and very numbered. I even wear flats at work, as I have to walk from about to, to over a mile inside my workplace to get to other buildings.


I wore spike heels to work every day for decades.  It caught up with me, big time.  Some podiatrists do recommend a wedge with a 1/2 to 1 inch slope.  Consistency the key, as the tendons gets stressed with the change in stretching between heel heights as you ahem age.


macraven said:


> Wow ....,what am I saying .......temps could be 80
> And I would stay inside still
> Due to the virus


I’m thinking you are very pale at this point 


Realfoodfans said:


> so narrow in depth that even trying to wear them in around the house turned my toe nails black - I was so reluctant to give in because of their price but Kev threw them straight in the bin! 3 months on big toe nails are still recovering.


That’s usually the first sign of a toenail in trouble.  Lucky you didn’t lose it outright.  Had it happen last summer, didn’t fall off for months, was shocked to see a 1/2 grown out nail underneath it.  Nice suprise lol


schumigirl said:


> Yes, Kyle is supposed to be with us for Christmas, fingers crossed.



Re crocs (we should have a drinking game in play with that the secret word at this point lolololol) Did u try the toss in the dryer for a minute then stretch the straps trick?




Lynne G said:


> Sad to hear about that Scottish train derailment.  Prayers to all involved.
> 
> We too have a very sunny, bright morning.  And neither kid is up.


Oh no, didn’t see that headline scroll. Hope all ok


----------



## Monykalyn

Morning!
Hate shoe shopping. Amazon Prime wardrobe to the rescue. Found a perfect pair of hiking shoes that way before National Park trip-put them on, walked miles daily, no hurt feet!  Friend bought those Mickey croc sandals a couple years back, but they hurt her feet so much she gave them to me-and they are sooo comfortable. have worn them around the parks with no issues. 
Dorm shopping for Paige  yesterday. One thing about pandemic is stores are so not busy-except Target. Target is always busy-first time I've been in there since before March!  Hope all the stuff fits in the car, still have a few things to get in Orlando. Changed my and boy's flight down from upcoming Monday to Friday before thanksgiving. He isn't going now so I'm driving with hubs and kiddo. 
We will be in your neck of woods sometime later on Friday Mac! south of Atlanta is usually or minimum stopping point on way down. 
Hubs wanted extra day after condo week done so have a night booked at Cabana Bay. Lovely 3 bedroom MVC villa at Grande vista-and now just 3 of us! 


Charade67 said:


> We call B our recessive gene child. Dh and I both have brown hair, brown eyes, and are right handed. B has blonde hair, blue eyes, and is a lefty.


Lots of lefties here! Glad the work situation is sorted. I think at some point most of us have had to own up to a mistake-stuff happens as we are only human.
Alysa and Ben (1st and 3rd child) are my lefties-also same body type (tall, skinny) - middle kid is only "normal" one (how she describes herself lol as she is the one who doesn't need special measurement clothes). 

Thought I'd lost a chicken this am-apparently forgot to lock them in last night as they were out when I let dog out-4 came running when I shook meal worm bucket. Panic mode ran to coop hoping I didn't see a body-nope nothing there.   I went back into kitchen-back slider open, only magnetic screen door in place-there is the diva chicken calmly drinking the dog's water. She was NOT happy I kicked her out! That chicken sneaks in whenever she can, has her hiding spots. 

Is it Wednesday already??


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Good mid-morning all .  Car at shop for inspection, some chores done before it gets to warm to move here.  Ready to start brunch, youngest DS will be joining us before he starts work.  Of course bacon on the menu.  Excited to finally slice down some of our garden tomatoes!
> 
> Another who didn’t sleep well last night, wonder if it was a full moon, usually a write-off for me.
> 
> View attachment 517817
> n
> Nothing like a free, in-house stylist lol.
> 
> Must say, that is one spiffy camel today...looks like just out of salon
> 
> In small doses have decided I like them, especially with a bland side dish
> 
> Family works that phrase in as often as possible, still gives me a chuckle too. Only the Cleo’s for me, not an in between the toe type
> Absolutely, well except for the crocs according to mine. They do sell flip flops too
> 
> Puppies & kittens are nearly impossible to resist
> 
> I wore spike heels to work every day for decades.  It caught up with me, big time.  Some podiatrists do recommend a wedge with a 1/2 to 1 inch slope.  Consistency the key, as the tendons gets stressed with the change in stretching between heel heights as you ahem age.
> 
> I’m thinking you are very pale at this point
> 
> That’s usually the first sign of a toenail in trouble.  Lucky you didn’t lose it outright.  Had it happen last summer, didn’t fall off for months, was shocked to see a 1/2 grown out nail underneath it.  Nice suprise lol
> 
> 
> Re crocs (we should have a drinking game in play with that the secret word at this point lolololol) Did u try the toss in the dryer for a minute then stretch the straps trick?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, didn’t see that headline scroll. Hope all ok




lol......good drinking game......No, I haven’t tried that yet......I really haven’t worn them much this year.....except the older wider ones......Yep, crocs are the exception to the flip flop style podiatrists love them!! It’s the dollar store type they tend to dismiss......

I try to wear a smallish wedge too.....think we have the same podiatrist......



3 feared dead now and they think it was a landslide that caused it. Pictures look that way. I don’t know that area of Scotland very well at all.

Sitting in the sun.....well, in the shade.........


----------



## Lynne G

Had to comment on those pickle flavored nuggets.  Doubt my chicken nugget connoisseur would eat them.  Though she loves a good kosher dill pickle.  

Very sad to hear of deaths from that train derailment. More prayers to those who lost a loved one, and to all involved.

MonyK, you always have a busy house, but sounds like all is sorted out with coming and going.  And hehe, always enjoy hearing about  your chickens.  Poor dog, having to share his water bowl.  LoL

I have one kid up. And he’d better be thinking of making lunch for me. Saw, when kids did a grocery run yesterday, bread and cheese. Maybe he will do his go to grilled cheese.

Yep, a Wednesday.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Monykalyn ha ha love to hear stories of the chickens!
@Lynne G can’t beat grilled cheese - I’m trying to keep off the bread but will grill cheese on most things if possible !
I’m trying to recreate the pickled fennel and watermelon salad I ate out on Saturday - to have with chicken and green salad.  Littlest has chosen fish fingers - plenty of other offerings but that’s her favourite.
We’ve been looking where we could have a day out at weekend but so far nothing we feel suitable - have just offered take out pizza and movie night for Saturday and thumbs up for that.


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha....I went to look back to see what colour crocs you were wearing on our HHN where we all met up......you weren`t wearing them.....looked at our last dinner.....nope......lol.........just me then!!! I convinced myself you had them on! 





I gave in and went to see our newest little puppy in our group.......Poppy is adorable....the snuggliest cuddliest puppy I`ve ever seen .......she wasn`t strange when I went in and came straight over to me and I just melted!!!! For about a minute I wanted one.......but, no.......

She looks to be a wonderful addition to their home......other dog was suitably amused and a little bemused by this little bundle who will take over for for sure as ruler of the two dogs......other dog is so laid back.......but, glad I went to see her. 

Then came home and we had some steak and a few ribs.....Tom had done a rack as well and they were delicious.....hard to beat. Kyle isn`t a fan of ribs, but does love a good steak.....think he got the biggest one......well, no ribs I guess. 

Still lovely outside, but think we have to get some of that mist roll in later.....and another nice day tomorrow......but shopping as usual, few places to visit for a mix of products......

TV and catch up night ahead.......


----------



## Lynne G

After hearing some of the loudest thunder.  I am now in a yellow radar blob:


Soaking shower anyone?  Rain loser I am. LoL


----------



## macraven

Wish we could get a soaking rain!

Let’s trade.....
I’ll give you sunshine and heat and you give me rain.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, so sweet, Schumi, that Poppy is a nice pup.  Like many, nice to visit, see ya later.  Yep, almost all pets make me want one, but me too, nope, not yet.  

Yeah Mac, this rain is from a clash of cold front coming into contact with our Southern warm air.

Like most summer storms, will be gone in about 20 minutes, all quiet now, then sun back out and like yeah, more humid, as rain evaporates into the air. But the cold weather system will win, as in low 80’s tomorrow, and decreasing humidity by the end of the weekend. Was barely a Heat Wave, as lasted 3 days, as our high today, is still 90. Went from 90 this morning to current 73 temp. We will be back in the mid 80’s by dinner time. At least my car got hopefully washed off that bird poop. My car seems to attract bird poop.

Ooh, something flooded or fire, local fire whistle just sounded.


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. Quiet day today. I've started packing my bag for our trip to Busch Gardens, I think we are going to get rained on though. The forecast doesn't look promising, but we are going to go anyway. 

I already got one of the puzzles I ordered on Sunday, If you are looking to buy puzzles online I can recommend a couple of places to shop and one to avoid. I don't know if there are any rules about posting the website links here or not. Mac?



schumigirl said:


> The Croc Patricia`s don`t have the bit between the toes.....and give excellent support, but now they have narrowed they may not be of any use to you.


 I haven't looked at Crocs since the  original shoe. (I had a pair of knock offs I wore to the pool.) Maybe I should give them another look.



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, funny how genes work.


Genetics is a fascinating science. I wish I could show you a picture of my friend K's daughters. K's mom was Caucasian and her dad biracial. K has slightly darker skin than your average cauacsian, and very dark brown, almost black hair. Her husband is pale and blonde. Their first 2 daughters look just like K. The third daughter is blonde and pale like her father. 



jump00 said:


> Watching CNN and seeing the train that derailed in Scotland and hoping @schumigirl (friends and family) are safe.


How awful. 



schumigirl said:


> I have no family in Aberdeen or surrounding area thankfully, most of my lot are over other parts of Scotland, mostly West or North.


 Glad to know your family is safe. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Back from school shoe shopping - J has gone up a size and a half


I think one of a parent's favorite days is when the child's feet stop growing. I spent a small fortune on dance shoes.



keishashadow said:


> I wore spike heels to work every day for decades.


Wow. I don't think I ever got higher than a couple of inches. 



Monykalyn said:


> Hate shoe shopping.


Same here. I would probably like it better if I could find more stuff in my size. 



Monykalyn said:


> Dorm shopping for Paige yesterday.


What fun. I tried to buy a little bit each week over the summer. I still have a few things to get. 



schumigirl said:


> 3 feared dead now and they think it was a landslide that caused it.


 Prayers for all involved. 



schumigirl said:


> I gave in and went to see our newest little puppy in our group.......Poppy is adorable....the snuggliest cuddliest puppy I`ve ever seen .......she wasn`t strange when I went in and came straight over to me and I just melted!!!! For about a minute I wanted one.......but, no.......


Aw...puppy snuggles. Sometimes I think i want one, but I'm not so sure I want the responsibility. My friends recently acquired a dog, but I haven't met her yet.

I'm feeling sleepy, but trying to stay awake. It's almost time to finish preparing dinner. I have pork chops in the crockpot and need to make some mashed potatoes.


----------



## macraven

Charade you can list the info on puzzles for sites, prices and etc

As long as you are not advertising to sell them,
all is good

if peeps do sell things and do it by pm, I’ll never know.
Mods can not read a pm.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Aww, so sweet, Schumi, that Poppy is a nice pup.  Like many, nice to visit, see ya later.  Yep, almost all pets make me want one, but me too, nope, not yet.
> 
> Yeah Mac, this rain is from a clash of cold front coming into contact with our Southern warm air.
> 
> Like most summer storms, will be gone in about 20 minutes, all quiet now, then sun back out and like yeah, more humid, as rain evaporates into the air. But the cold weather system will win, as in low 80’s tomorrow, and decreasing humidity by the end of the weekend. Was barely a Heat Wave, as lasted 3 days, as our high today, is still 90. Went from 90 this morning to current 73 temp. We will be back in the mid 80’s by dinner time. At least my car got hopefully washed off that bird poop. My car seems to attract bird poop.
> 
> Ooh, something flooded or fire, local fire whistle just sounded.




Puppy is gorgeous.....but definitely not for us, cute as they are!

Hope your rain is all gone now......





Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon. Quiet day today. I've started packing my bag for our trip to Busch Gardens, I think we are going to get rained on though. The forecast doesn't look promising, but we are going to go anyway.
> 
> I already got one of the puzzles I ordered on Sunday, If you are looking to buy puzzles online I can recommend a couple of places to shop and one to avoid. I don't know if there are any rules about posting the website links here or not. Mac?
> 
> I haven't looked at Crocs since the  original shoe. (I had a pair of knock offs I wore to the pool.) Maybe I should give them another look.
> 
> Genetics is a fascinating science. I wish I could show you a picture of my friend K's daughters. K's mom was Caucasian and her dad biracial. K has slightly darker skin than your average cauacsian, and very dark brown, almost black hair. Her husband is pale and blonde. Their first 2 daughters look just like K. The third daughter is blonde and pale like her father.
> 
> How awful.
> 
> Glad to know your family is safe.
> 
> I think one of a parent's favorite days is when the child's feet stop growing. I spent a small fortune on dance shoes.
> 
> Wow. I don't think I ever got higher than a couple of inches.
> 
> Same here. I would probably like it better if I could find more stuff in my size.
> 
> What fun. I tried to buy a little bit each week over the summer. I still have a few things to get.
> 
> Prayers for all involved.
> 
> 
> Aw...puppy snuggles. Sometimes I think i want one, but I'm not so sure I want the responsibility. My friends recently acquired a dog, but I haven't met her yet.
> 
> I'm feeling sleepy, but trying to stay awake. It's almost time to finish preparing dinner. I have pork chops in the crockpot and need to make some mashed potatoes.



Hope you have a lovely trip Charade......

yes, the train crash was just dreadful......they think there was so much rain it caused the landslide.....they have released the name of the driver who sadly died. Horrible news. 

Yep, too much like hard work are dogs.....far too tying for us. 



It is still so hot tonight.......I think it`ll cool down by the weekend......the whole country is experiencing such different weather right now......

Not long till bedtime.....after our late night last night......we`ll be sound before 11pm tonight.......

I used to go out at this time!!!!


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Charade you can list the info on puzzles for prices and etc


The companies I recommend are Puzzle Warehouse and Serious Puzzles. 
Stay away from Purfect Puzzles (formerly Puzzle Village).


----------



## jump00

schumigirl said:


> Always bacon left for you mac.......
> 
> It was delicious........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Brenda......I have no family in Aberdeen or surrounding area thankfully, most of my lot are over other parts of Scotland, mostly West or North.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, mac it looks dreadful. And such an awkward area for rescue services. So many guesses as to the cause and at the moment they are provisionally saying the driver has died. Nothing confirmed yet.
> 
> The scene looks horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have beautiful sunshine at the moment......been busy all morning and heading out in the garden soon I think.......
> 
> Been so lucky with this glorious weather when so many parts of the UK have been flooded last few days, mainly in the West and Central Scotland too.....


I’m glad everyone is safe.  
Brenda


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Charade67 hope you post a couple of photos of your trip!  

The recipe for dinner turned out very similar to the meal I had out so that was good.

Thought I would be shattered tonight but it’s so hot here - of course no a/c just the fan on full and windows on the catch as our bedroom here is downstairs so we don’t leave them wide open,

Will search for a new radio play and hope tonight’s storm misses us.


----------



## macraven

We had a thunderstorm roll thru half an hour ago and now another one is about to begin.
Not in the 90’s now
Hooray!
Humidity.. boo

If our power goes out, I’m toast.

Summer storms are common in the south so expect more storms this month.

Hope all the homies are safe from the storms going thru your area!
Catch you all later here tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

jump00 said:


> I’m glad everyone is safe.
> Brenda




Thanks Brenda.....it has been horrible to read about......





macraven said:


> We had a thunderstorm roll thru half an hour ago and now another one is about to begin.
> Not in the 90’s now
> Hooray!
> Humidity.. boo
> 
> If our power goes out, I’m toast.
> 
> Summer storms are common in the south so expect more storms this month.
> 
> Hope all the homies are safe from the storms going thru your area!
> Catch you all later here tonight.



I need to wait till morning......I`m heading off now......honest!!! 

Hope you don`t lose power....your storms are whoppers compared to ours over here.....


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, sun did come out, and was oh so muggy, as had to do some errands.  

We will be rocking and rolling with more very good chances of storms tomorrow. Seems a cold front has stalled over us, so days of ack, thunderstorm, and less humid, as not as hot as it has been.

Cheese tortellini, with some red gravy, and a yellow pepper chopped if you wanted to add for some crunch. Delicious, dinner done, and now, all to chill.

AC has gone on again, so you know we will have a very warm night, as weather lady said we would.  

Hope Real and Schumi have a restful night.  Close to midnight for you ladies.  

Ba ha ha, for MonyK:


----------



## Charade67

I'm starting to fall asleep in my chair, so it's time to turn on the light for tonight.


----------



## Charade67

It's supposed to be blinking.


----------



## macraven

Blinking or not, it’s a cool light tonight


----------



## Charade67




----------



## Lynne G

Hahaha, Charade.

Caught DH sleeping in the chair watching TV.

I’ll be turning off my light shortly.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Another lovely light Charade.

Morning all.  Hope everyone has had a good night.  Best night sleep I’ve had in weeks - only awake twice and one radio show!

Hope you all avoided storms - we don’t usually get Florida type ones at all but we’ve had two - amazing and I love to watchthe lightning.  Although aware of the danger of them. 

One of J’s early memories is of being at Typhoon Lagoon in a lightning storm with me and Grandpa. We were under a storm shelter waiting for it to pass and eventually people began to wander back to their spots - we decided we’d pack up at that time and return to resort and I just walked over to rinse my feet in a stream - not realising the all clear had not been given a voice (give it a strong Southern accent) over the tannoy yelled “lady get out of the waaaaaaaaaaaater”.

He thought it was hysterical!

Sunny and bright this morning but the air has definitely cooled.

L’s friend is coming again today for me to watch them while the Mums go to a food place.  Not a food bank but a place set up since lockdown to share food from places that needs using up.  Apparently not enough people are going and they’ve asked for more to go.

Kev is going back to his Mum’s house for the items to be collected for the tip that nobody could reuse.  It will be empty then.

No other plans as yet except another coffee while everyone emerges for breakfast.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah, sun did come out, and was oh so muggy, as had to do some errands.
> 
> We will be rocking and rolling with more very good chances of storms tomorrow. Seems a cold front has stalled over us, so days of ack, thunderstorm, and less humid, as not as hot as it has been.
> 
> Cheese tortellini, with some red gravy, and a yellow pepper chopped if you wanted to add for some crunch. Delicious, dinner done, and now, all to chill.
> 
> AC has gone on again, so you know we will have a very warm night, as weather lady said we would.
> 
> Hope Real and Schumi have a restful night.  Close to midnight for you ladies.
> 
> Ba ha ha, for MonyK:
> View attachment 517943




Glad your weather got better Lynne.....although muggy is hard to deal with. It`s been strange for us this summer as it`s been....well......sunny a lot!!!! 

I think we have more storms forecast to come here too......although we had a little of that mist earlier up North had last few days, but sun is shining now......

Have a good Thursday.........and enjoy that tea......I`m just about to have mine.....





Charade67 said:


> View attachment 517988




Glad you got it to blink!!

When do you leave for your trip?




A morning of shopping.......few places to go and going to try fit in going for new bedding including a new duvet.......might leave that though for another day. Tom did ask why we needed new covers for the duvet as we can barely see it for all the decorative cushions on the bed.......he`s a man. I like em....... 

No idea what`s for dinner tonight.....will have a think after breakfast.......bacon on the go again this morning....... 

Had a txt from friend that puppy Poppy had a good night and didn`t whimper all night long as she thought she might do......I think she`s settled in already. 



































Have a fabulous Thursday...................​


----------



## macraven

Went to bed early but woke up at 3, feeling lousy
Can’t blame the cats this time for waking me, for once they are innocent.

just walked in the other room and cats are sleeping.

Now I can say I met the morning crew today.

believe it will be a very long dragged out day for me

going to read back and see what I missed in the sans

Where are my manners......Good morning to the early crew here!


----------



## macraven

Schumi 
Tell Tom we took a vote and you do need new covers 

Going to be hot and humid here.
Will be glad to send some to wherever you are.

that’s the type of nice homie I am.
Willing to share my weather with you all


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, our ground must be thirsty, either that, or that cold front wants to stay around for awhile, and beat up that very hot weather we have been having.  Yep, stormy Thirsty Thursday is here. 

Glad it is a Thursday. Means a longer weekend is here.

Real, nice to hear you had a good night’s sleep. Kids sound busy, and nice to enjoy a cup of coffee  before all stir from hopefully, a good sleep to. Hope the weather is nice, and kids get some pool time this afternoon. Nice to donate the rest of the furniture not needed. And hope L. has fun with friend visiting.

Schumi, hope the shopping was successful.  Sometimes I think it is good to refresh the linens.  Part of our refresh of our closets, this Spring, I gave away all our towels and bought new.  Yeah, DH was like, towels did not seem that bad, but we have newer towels now. No one is complaining, now, either.

Mac, hope you got back to sleep.  And cats continued to sleep for a few more hours.  Stay indoors, it will be hot today. 

So good morning all.  Yes, I tend to be one of the morning crew.  Staring and typing for some time, work routine has me up early. 

And tea in my cup, is always the perfect start to my day. And today, I am having a perfect start.

So drink up homies, Thursday is one day to drink, thirsty, yes? Tea, coffee, water, wine, beer, other alcohol. Choice or choices are yours.



And, a minion funny:


----------



## Realfoodfans

@macraven do you manage to doze during the day?  I never can unless unwell but Kev can (and probably will this afternoon) at the drop of a hat in “Kev’s cozy corner”.

@Lynne G it seems to have got to Thursday quickly. Lemon tea for me as I just have a catch up on emails before I do Nanny duties for the girls. J will likely disappear to his X-box though he is very good at showing them games he will not want 6 year olds taking over!

Have prepped and cooked some beef mince though not sure what I will turn it into later.  Had thought chicken satay but nobody told me the peanut butter was empty.  I’m slipping up on stick control!

Hope everyone has a good morning.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi
> Tell Tom we took a vote and you do need new covers
> 
> Going to be hot and humid here.
> Will be glad to send some to wherever you are.
> 
> that’s the type of nice homie I am.
> Willing to share my weather with you all



 

You have the type of weather we all want to share all year round.......yes, it can be a long day when you haven`t slept well.....I know you don`t snooze during the day...


Yep.....got some new duvet sets for the new duvet.....happy bunny!!!

Bought two from a store I like and ordered two online from a company I`ve used before and like the quality. Duvet is from the store I like too. So I can donate the other ones to charity store now....apart from one I love.

I have a lot of duvet covers as I do like to alternate and change them often.....but it`s been year or so since I refreshed them.......change duvets often too.....so, it`s time...I did think it funny Tom finally noticed how much Duvets cost.......lol.......he`s never asked and I never thought to mention it.......you know Tom mac.....but, even for a man who never questions the price of anything I buy from anywhere did look twice today.......

Don`t need new sheets as I have bought loads from America with the higher thread count, still have some unopened so won`t need them for a long time!!

Then took Tom to meet Poppy........that was fun......they became inseperable in minutes!!!! I didn`t get a look in today after an initial burst of affection from her.....

But, my friends sister who is known as "The Vegan" is visiting again.....I missed her last night as she was out, but although I love my friend dearly, her sister is the complete opposite of her....and friend thinks it`s funny we don`t get along......it`s an open dislike for each other.

She`s very competitive and likes to try and go one better on EVERY single thing ......but we make nice.....thats what my friend thinks is so funny......she hates she was spotted having a bacon sandwich in a cafe in town several years ago after being a preachy vegan for years......lol......she does have a good point though.....I`m sure.....

Almost lunchtime here......


Hey Lynne......just saw you pop in there.......


----------



## macraven

Realfood, once I am up, I stay up into bed time 
Never able to get back to sleep until bedtime tonight.
I’m not a nap person.

i move slowly on days I am tired and take it easy.

I do have somethings I can do in the house such as tidy it up and do a few loads of laundry.

I have a book I want to read so once I get the house tidy, will read later today.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Realfood, once I am up, I stay up into bed time
> Never able to get back to sleep until bedtime tonight.
> I’m not a nap person.
> 
> i move slowly on days I am tired and take it easy.
> 
> I do have somethings I can do in the house such as tidy it up and do a few loads of laundry.
> 
> I have a book I want to read so once I get the house tidy, will read later today.



Sounds a relaxing day ahead.......

I need a new book to grab me right now......I may go look and see the one`s I`ve got if I fancy one or go buy some new books......would love to start our book group up again, but so many aren`t keen yet......

turkey, brie and cranberry grilled sandwiches for lunch......coming right up.....


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, Mac’s an early doing the wash person too, though I assume, not by choice this morning.  LoL 

Yep,  a hello to the early crew, even though for some of us, it’s already the afternoon.

I hate that Real, all ready to make a meal, and oops, don’t have that ingredient. But, change of meal choice, I do that often. LoL. I think I have a steak left, so hoping if the weather stays as sunny as right now, will ask DH to fire up the grill. For some reason, the grocery trips the kids did, did not include a chicken purchase. Guess that will be on the list for this weekend’s grocery trips. That protein is one we use routinely.

Abd not only did Schumi get me at bacon, nice sounding lunch too.

And so, a what for breakfast for me.  Off to forage.


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning post before I have to leave for work. I'm leaving at noon, then B an I will have lunch then head over to Busch Gardens. I'm hoping the rain isn't too bad.

Since we were taking about leftys the other day...


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels and have fun Charade.  I haven’t been to that park since the kids were little.


----------



## macraven

Charade hope you have safe travels and a great time there!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Early evening here.  

Lovely surprise as my son turned up unexpectedly this afternoon (with grandpug Ted).  Perhaps he wished he hadn’t as we asked him to help get a sofa up to J’s bedroom from the playroom!  They have just decided to cancel their third holiday since lockdown started and I really feel for them.  He works very hard and long hours and deserves a break.  

Enchiladas for everyone else tonight but Tuna salad for me. Trying to keep healthy so just taking a step back from some of the family meals.

Em came back from the no waste food group with two bags of fruit and veg including pineapple, mango, cherries and strawberries so a nice mix for dessert as all needs to be eaten fairly quickly.

@macraven hope your day was a quiet one and you have a better night tonight.

@schumigirl lovely to spend time with the puppy - I love the smell of puppies!

@Charade67 don’t forget a photo or two!

@Lynne G nearly weekend!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, nice to see Poppy again, Schumi.  

Real, nice to have a visit from son and his pug. Cute dog, and I feel for those having to cancel trips, I have cancelled 2 so far.

Aww, another grilled cheese for today’s lunch, and added some potato chips, for some extra crunch. And a pickle, as little one’s shopping trips did include 2 jars of them.

Still bright out, but the weather lady at lunchtime today, said still very humid, yes my lunchtime walk was sticky warm, and storms will be here late afternoon into evening. Eh, as long as I can use the grill for dinner, steaks are always tasty grilled.

Ah, need more tea.  Hope all is going well, homies.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, clocked in my 4 hours at gymnastics duty.  Naturally, shopped while out in that area to kill time.  Doing a good job grabbing some back to school clothes for the kid at the outlets there.

Hot, but determined to roast some chicken breasts, make mashed taters & Garvey & something green TBD.  Then off to last regular season softball game of the summer @ 4:30 pm.



Lynne G said:


> Had to comment on those pickle flavored nuggets. Doubt my chicken nugget connoisseur would eat them. Though she loves a good kosher dill pickle.


If life ever gets back to normal, SAMS snack bar here sold them if you wanted to get a taste


schumigirl said:


> Keisha....I went to look back to see what colour crocs you were wearing on our HHN where we all met up......you weren`t wearing them.....looked at our last dinner.....nope......lol.........just me then!!! I convinced myself you had them on!


Hmm, that was before we did a HHN.  I’m guessing I had on keen sandals (most comfortable shoes I’ve ever worn, picked up another pair in more attractive color) or tennies.  


Lynne G said:


> After hearing some of the loudest thunder.  I am now in a yellow radar blob:
> View attachment 517874
> 
> Soaking shower anyone?  Rain loser I am. LoL


Ooh, looks so green & lush. Drought conditions here


macraven said:


> Wish we could get a soaking rain!
> 
> Let’s trade.....
> I’ll give you sunshine and heat and you give me rain.


Sounds like a good deal all the way around lol


Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon. Quiet day today. I've started packing my bag for our trip to Busch Gardens, I think we are going to get rained on though. The forecast doesn't look promising, but we are going to go anyway.


Have fun, dodge those rain drops


Charade67 said:


> Wow. I don't think I ever got higher than a couple of inches.


I’m sure your feet are thanking you


macraven said:


> If our power goes out, I’m toast.


I’d get in my car & keep driving till i found an AC mall


schumigirl said:


> she hates she was spotted having a bacon sandwich in a cafe in town several years ago after being a preachy vegan for years......lol......she does have a good point though.....I`m sure.....


Hehe love it


Lynne G said:


> Mac’s an early doing the wash person too, though I assume, not by choice this morning. LoL


Don’t think i’ve Ever started a wash much later than mid-am.  Makes my house too hot in the summer
[


----------



## macraven

You know you forget how hot it is outside until you decide to make a quick run to Publix.

Didn’t see anything in my fridge or
pantry to fix for dinner tonight so went to Publix a bit ago.

Geez Louise, it’s in the 90’s and humid.

Picked up a few frozen dinners and of course a slice of their carrot cake.....for some reason I found two in the bag when I carried the bag into the house.....lol
(and cat food.)

I’m good for now.

Hope the homies are having a good day.
Keisha got to go shopping, charade gets to travel to BG, 
Lynne got her power walk in before the rain, realfeel got
her boy back and put him to work moving furniture, 
Schumi is on a book hunt, ....

I would scroll back a page to include everyone here but fear I will lose all that I have just written.

i am not an expert using an iPhone or I would say something to all if I could go back a page and reread who posted what.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@macraven @Lynne G @keishashadow all homies should I tell you my “real” name is Julie - typing realfoodfans is a pain! x


----------



## macraven

Realfoodfans said:


> @macraven @Lynne G @keishashadow all homies should I tell you my “real” name is Julie - typing realfoodfans is a pain! x


 
Julie!

It is good I reread and I edit my posts before I post them..

The way I type out your screen name is .....sad if I dont double check before sending


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, the Real Julie, no problem.  For some odd reason, I used my name as my Dis name.  

Raining, so not sure, but steak in my pan is almost as good.


----------



## cam757

Hi Everyone,

Quick stop in to say hello and catch up on posts.  The pages add up if you miss a few days. Lol.   Not much going on.  I am at work today. May come in tomorrow to help out since our mail in ballot requests have drastically increased.  

No plans for the weekend.  DH was invited by a friend to go on a charter boat fishing trip Monday so he may go down to Hatteras and spend the night with them on Sunday.  I hope he gets to go, they have had to cancel this trip a couple of times.

If the weather holds out we have some t-bones that I need to cook or put in the freezer so that will be what's for dinner if we can grill out.  



mckennarose said:


> Thanks for the well wishes for my nephew. He is doing well. Third covid test came back negative, so they are thinking it's myocarditis from a viral infection from vaping, not covid. More testing and treatments to come.
> My other nephew is 26 and has special needs, so we were extra nervous about the family getting covid and how to help them. It's just my BIL and the two boys and major issues take some extra figuring out.



I hope he is feeling better soon. 



keishashadow said:


> I wear a couple different styles of the sandals ranging from flat ‘cleos’ up to the wedge ‘patricia’ You’d be hard-pressed to know they were crocs at first glance. IMO they are dressier than flip flops, certainly offer a ton more of support. Best difference, you don’t get that annoying ‘clack-clack’ sound when wearing them.



I have never worn classic crocs but I have owned the canvas slip ons and loved them.  



Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Today went better than expected. I had to own up to a huge mistake I made at work. I must have been more worried about it than I realized. Last night I dreamed I was looking for another job.



Glad it turned out okay. 



Charade67 said:


> Quick good morning post before I have to leave for work. I'm leaving at noon, then B an I will have lunch then head over to Busch Gardens. I'm hoping the rain isn't too bad.



Have fun! I hope you are able to enjoy the rides and avoid the rain.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Lynne G i don’t know why I didn’t!  Realfoodfans was my Instagram and blog name when I did a lot of social media around the food festivals and markets at the time I set up this account!  Not been to our beef butcher for a few weeks - need to go next week for some steaks!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Quick good morning post before I have to leave for work. I'm leaving at noon, then B an I will have lunch then head over to Busch Gardens. I'm hoping the rain isn't too bad.
> 
> Since we were taking about leftys the other day...
> 
> View attachment 518061




Have a fabulous trip Charade.........




Lynne G said:


> Aww, nice to see Poppy again, Schumi.
> 
> Real, nice to have a visit from son and his pug. Cute dog, and I feel for those having to cancel trips, I have cancelled 2 so far.
> 
> Aww, another grilled cheese for today’s lunch, and added some potato chips, for some extra crunch. And a pickle, as little one’s shopping trips did include 2 jars of them.
> 
> Still bright out, but the weather lady at lunchtime today, said still very humid, yes my lunchtime walk was sticky warm, and storms will be here late afternoon into evening. Eh, as long as I can use the grill for dinner, steaks are always tasty grilled.
> 
> Ah, need more tea.  Hope all is going well, homies.




Grilled cheese is always a hit.......when I was a child we had it for tea on a Sunday instead of dinner as we had Sunday lunch which was always a roast dinner.....we called it toasted cheese......felt like a treat back then......lol.....easily pleased!! 

Steaks are always good cooked correctly......  And you know I love a good cup of tea.........





keishashadow said:


> Hey all, clocked in my 4 hours at gymnastics duty.  Naturally, shopped while out in that area to kill time.  Doing a good job grabbing some back to school clothes for the kid at the outlets there.
> 
> Hot, but determined to roast some chicken breasts, make mashed taters & Garvey & something green TBD.  Then off to last regular season softball game of the summer @ 4:30 pm.
> 
> 
> If life ever gets back to normal, SAMS snack bar here sold them if you wanted to get a taste
> 
> Hmm, that was before we did a HHN.  I’m guessing I had on keen sandals (most comfortable shoes I’ve ever worn, picked up another pair in more attractive color) or tennies.
> 
> Ooh, looks so green & lush. Drought conditions here
> 
> Sounds like a good deal all the way around lol
> 
> Have fun, dodge those rain drops
> 
> I’m sure your feet are thanking you
> 
> I’d get in my car & keep driving till i found an AC mall
> 
> Hehe love it
> 
> Don’t think i’ve Ever started a wash much later than mid-am.  Makes my house too hot in the summer
> [




Dinner sounds good as always from your kitchen Janet......and yes, it was the night before HHN when we got the guy near Simpsons to take some pictures of the five of us.......that was such a long time ago now!!! Yes, it was Keens you had on.....I was sure it was Croc Patricia`s you had on......

Oh you would love the vegan!!!! For all the wrong reasons......lol.....I can just see your face as she begins her tirade against the world......

Enjoy the game.......





macraven said:


> You know you forget how hot it is outside until you decide to make a quick run to Publix.
> 
> Didn’t see anything in my fridge or
> pantry to fix for dinner tonight so went to Publix a bit ago.
> 
> Geez Louise, it’s in the 90’s and humid.
> 
> Picked up a few frozen dinners and of course a slice of their carrot cake.....for some reason I found two in the bag when I carried the bag into the house.....lol
> (and cat food.)
> 
> I’m good for now.
> 
> Hope the homies are having a good day.
> Keisha got to go shopping, charade gets to travel to BG,
> Lynne got her power walk in before the rain, realfeel got
> her boy back and put him to work moving furniture,
> Schumi is on a book hunt, ....
> 
> I would scroll back a page to include everyone here but fear I will lose all that I have just written.
> 
> i am not an expert using an iPhone or I would say something to all if I could go back a page and reread who posted what.




I have so many shelves of books I could be a library.....but, ended up picking up an Elizabeth David book. She is a British cookery writer who writes a lot about
Mediterranean Food, but her descriptions of the places she has visited and writes about are so evocative and descriptive you can get lost in them. 

Cat food and cake......you`re sorted........ I like Publix........Dutch Apple Pie......mmmmmm......





Realfoodfans said:


> @macraven @Lynne G @keishashadow all homies should I tell you my “real” name is Julie - typing realfoodfans is a pain! x



Julie is easier to type out.......





cam757 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Quick stop in to say hello and catch up on posts.  The pages add up if you miss a few days. Lol.   Not much going on.  I am at work today. May come in tomorrow to help out since our mail in ballot requests have drastically increased.
> 
> No plans for the weekend.  DH was invited by a friend to go on a charter boat fishing trip Monday so he may go down to Hatteras and spend the night with them on Sunday.  I hope he gets to go, they have had to cancel this trip a couple of times.
> 
> If the weather holds out we have some t-bones that I need to cook or put in the freezer so that will be what's for dinner if we can grill out.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he is feeling better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never worn classic crocs but I have owned the canvas slip ons and loved them.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad it turned out okay.
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun! I hope you are able to enjoy the rides and avoid the rain.




Hey cam......good to see you......oh yes, hope the trip for DH goes ahead....yes, so many have lost trips this year, such a shame......

Classic crocs are dreadful....nothing redeeming about them at all.......but the "fancy" ones as Keish and I describe them, are incredibly comfy and don`t look too bad at all......

Enjoy them T-Bones!!!!




Made chicken piccata tonight for us....no capers ala Keisha style......it was lovely. Not for Kyle though, he`s not a fan of lemony things.....he had chicken and I made him up a pepper sauce instead. Now I need cream. 

Slightly misty tonight and lightning forecast for the morning.......will wait and see......still hot and humid tonight but feels a little cooler......

Had a small pink gin with lemonade tonight........Tom had a beer....corona......

Will wait and see what the weather is tomorrow before we make any plans......no idea what that will be though.....

Although I do know what`s for dinner tomorrow night.....making chicken and chorizo mac n cheese.......special request from Tom, one of his favourites....think Kyle is out to dinner so just us......

And another wine delivery tomorrow between 4 and 4.42pm.....how precise..........need to keep the stock high.....


----------



## Charade67

We made it to Busch Gardens. It’s not raining now, but I just heard thunder rumbling.
Here is the entrance as we walked in.


----------



## macraven

Hey, no mad rush of lines!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Charade67 it looks so quiet! Enjoy


----------



## schumigirl

Nice pic charade......hope the rain stays away.......


----------



## Charade67

No rain yet, but because of the thunder they have temporarily suspended all rides.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> No rain yet, but because of the thunder they have temporarily suspended all rides.



Hope it passes quickly......


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> No rain yet, but because of the thunder they have temporarily suspended all rides.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Charade67 said:


> No rain yet, but because of the thunder they have temporarily suspended all rides.


Time to eat?


----------



## Lynne G

Park looks great, Charade.  Hope the storm passes quickly.  

Yay, so little rain, perfectly cooked steaks, and some corn on the grill too. Full, two very large steaks, and none left. Time to relax evening. And yes, weekend started late this afternoon. Yay!

Cam, hope the weather holds for your DH’s trip too. With this cold front sliding South, I think the rinse and repeat chances of rain is our weather, as every day for the next couple of days, rain is forecasted.

Must be cooler out, finally, as AC has not gone on since earlier this afternoon. 

Ah, time for a cup of tea, and to see what smaller screen has to offer to watch. Slim pickings some nights.


----------



## Charade67

The rain has stopped for now and they have started opening rides. We just realized that only about half the park is open. It’s not too hot, but it is so humid.


----------



## Charade67

B managed to get on this ride


And now it’s pouring.


----------



## macraven

Your girl is brave
That ride looks too scary for me!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, that would be a nope from me too.  Hehe, when we were in BGT, kids went on one of those huge metal coasters and little one thought it was cool that rain was pelting them the whole ride.


----------



## snowpack

keishashadow said:


> There are Crocs, & then there are ‘dressy crocs



My croc flip flops have sparklies on the band, does that count?



Lynne G said:


> Oh I hear ya, with SW. My direct morning flight was no more, and only direct is night. So I am getting in late, a wasting a day.





Lynne G said:


> On a positive note though, I caught huge discount flights after I booked, and thus had travel funds



See that is so wrong. With them rearranging flights it makes me wonder if they are not flying under the 60% capacity anymore. I have not looked into changing funds into points. If our trip doesnt go I may have to look into that. 



Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Today went better than expected. I had to own up to a huge mistake I made at work. I must have been more worried about it than I realized.



I am so glad. We all make mistakes, there is no getting around it, but it doesnt make one feel any better.



Realfoodfans said:


> did you mean you drive to meet FIL or avoid him



I wouldnt say avoid per se, but definitely giving hubby and him some one on one time.



Realfoodfans said:


> A beautiful Victorian Spa town with a lovely park and old buildings



What a wonderful place, loved the pictures.



schumigirl said:


> I could kill weeds!



I definitely need you to visit then. Too hot to go out and tend to the beds.



schumigirl said:


> ..I have no family in Aberdeen or surrounding area thankfully, most of my lot are over other parts of Scotland, mostly West or North.



Thanks goodness.



Charade67 said:


> I've started packing my bag for our trip to Busch Garden


Have a great time. Very jealous.



Realfoodfans said:


> Lovely surprise as my son turned up unexpectedly this afternoon (with grandpug Ted)



Those are the nice kind of surprises.



Realfoodfans said:


> rying to keep healthy so just taking a step back from some of the family meals.



We were just talking about the same thing. We've gotten into some really bad habits lately. Did some chicken, veggies and rice tonight. Did use white rice, as I just havent developed a taste for brown rice yet.



macraven said:


> it’s in the 90’s and humid.



Here too!. Cannot wait for the temperatures to start dropping. This is the time of year, I dont see the sun  very often.



Charade67 said:


> B managed to get on this ride



Wow! Brave soul! Think I would find some shade and an adult beverage instead.

Carol, I love your truck meme. That was me Saturday on the way home from Dallas. 10 miles plus behind a truck that could never manage to pass the truck in the other lane.  They are the reason I dont go to Nashville more often.

Bit of a lighter week, only a few hours overtime.  Celebrated by trying that Screwball peanut butter whiskey. It actually wasnt half bad. Not sure U would buy it again (only bought the taster bottle) but was better than expected.  Tomorrow is Friday and I have not a thing planned. There would have been a time I would hate that, but I am so looking forward to it. Have a great night everyone.


----------



## keishashadow

Screw ball peanut butter whiskey...hmmm. Should i guess that’s served straight up?





macraven said:


> Geez Louise, it’s in the 90’s and humid.


Same

At 8:15 pm on way home from softball game, glanced at the town’ electronic billboard and it indicated 86 degrees.  

Will crying “uncle” help?  No matter in a few months I’ll be whining re the snow


Realfoodfans said:


> @macraven @Lynne G @keishashadow all homies should I tell you my “real” name is Julie - typing realfoodfans is a pain! x


Hi Julie 


schumigirl said:


> Grilled cheese is always a hit


Several in my family won’t touch it.  Something dreadfully wrong with them...who doesn’t like grilled cheese sandwiches?


schumigirl said:


> Yes, it was Keens you had on.....I was sure it was Croc Patricia`s you had on......


Haha then it was an old yucky pair.  Broke down & picked up a nice, black/white pair this spring.  Let’s just say they don’t have many miles on them.


schumigirl said:


> Made chicken piccata tonight for us....no capers ala Keisha style.


Lol i try to sneak them in a lot of dishes, yum


----------



## Charade67

We are in our hotel now. The rain finally let up and we were able to ride a couple more rides we did a little shopping and called it a night. B ended up getting a pair of flip flops. Silly child didn’t pack an extra pair of shoes and the ones she was wearing was soaked. We will spend a little more time on Williamsburg tomorrow before heading home.

Tonight’s light is from Escape from Pompeii during Christmastown.


----------



## macraven

Purple light!

i know a homie that loves that color..
Right Schumi.......


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> B managed to get on this ride
> View attachment 518186
> View attachment 518187
> And now it’s pouring.





That looks amazing!!! Would love to have a go on it.......





Lynne G said:


> Yep, that would be a nope from me too.  Hehe, when we were in BGT, kids went on one of those huge metal coasters and little one thought it was cool that rain was pelting them the whole ride.




RRR twice and once on Duelling Dragons we got pelted with the hardest rain while we were going......ouch!!!! It stung......





snowpack said:


> My croc flip flops have sparklies on the band, does that count?
> 
> 
> I definitely need you to visit then. Too hot to go out and tend to the beds.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks goodness.
> 
> We were just talking about the same thing. We've gotten into some really bad habits lately. Did some chicken, veggies and rice tonight. Did use white rice, as I just havent developed a taste for brown rice yet.
> 
> 
> Carol, I love your truck meme. That was me Saturday on the way home from Dallas. 10 miles plus behind a truck that could never manage to pass the truck in the other lane.  They are the reason I dont go to Nashville more often.
> 
> Bit of a lighter week, only a few hours overtime.  Celebrated by trying that Screwball peanut butter whiskey. It actually wasnt half bad. Not sure U would buy it again (only bought the taster bottle) but was better than expected.  Tomorrow is Friday and I have not a thing planned. There would have been a time I would hate that, but I am so looking forward to it. Have a great night everyone.




Good to see you!!!!

Oh you can visit me anytime......yes, I was not blessed with green fingers.....couldn`t tell one thing from another......

Oh sparkly things are always ok!!!!

Brown rice is another devil food.......absolutely rank!!! And not good for you, don`t believe the healthy bunch.......

Oh truckers!!!! yes, that would have been dreadful.......here we have a lot of roads that are only dual carriageways so if one pulls out in front of you....you can be stuck for miles.......funny thing is....they don`t like it when you do the same to them....... and they love to do it when it`s a hill when they can barely move anyway......they can end up with huge tailbacks behind them......guess some think it`s funny and helps pass the boredom according to some of the drivers that our friend had working for him. He`s in the process of selling a long established haulage firm right now. Motorways have three lanes and they`re not allowed in the fastest lanes which is something.....

Enjoy that whisky......I think.....lol......can`t imagine that taste, although I`m not a whisky drinker unless it`s in a cocktail and not a peanut butter fan either.......but, hope it was nice and enjoy having no plans today......it can be nice!!!!






keishashadow said:


> Screw ball peanut butter whiskey...hmmm. Should i guess that’s served straight up?
> Same
> 
> At 8:15 pm on way home from softball game, glanced at the town’ electronic billboard and it indicated 86 degrees.
> 
> Will crying “uncle” help?  No matter in a few months I’ll be whining re the snow
> 
> Hi Julie
> 
> Several in my family won’t touch it.  Something dreadfully wrong with them...who doesn’t like grilled cheese sandwiches?
> 
> Haha then it was an old yucky pair.  Broke down & picked up a nice, black/white pair this spring.  Let’s just say they don’t have many miles on them.
> 
> Lol i try to sneak them in a lot of dishes, yum



lol...no grilled cheese sandwiches????

Yes sandals look comfy! Still never got around to trying them to see how I would be with them......but yes, not much need for them this summer so far......

I use them if I`m making tartare sauce, that`s about it really......they do add a piquancy to dishes for sure.......

Think we`ll all be crying about snow in a few months.......not a pleasant thought right now!





Charade67 said:


> We are in our hotel now. The rain finally let up and we were able to ride a couple more rides we did a little shopping and called it a night. B ended up getting a pair of flip flops. Silly child didn’t pack an extra pair of shoes and the ones she was wearing was soaked. We will spend a little more time on Williamsburg tomorrow before heading home.
> 
> Tonight’s light is from Escape from Pompeii during Christmastown.
> 
> View attachment 518244




Now that is a lovely light........






macraven said:


> Purple light!
> 
> i know a homie that loves that color..
> Right Schumi.......









I think our weather has broken.......we are supposed to be getting lightning in around an hour or so......it is very humid but feels cooler and around 68F.....very dull though and close to raining....sea looks very gloomy too.

Won`t be hanging anything out today to dry.

Have to nip out though for a few bits.....the villages and towns surrounding us haven`t fully opened the Friday markets just yet, some have, but one we like hasn`t. Some are good some are just cheap tat......but our local places are fine. So will pop to one about 5 miles away and pick up some leeks for the mac n cheese tonight.....I only use the green part and they never trim them.

Plan to do a little cooking and baking this afternoon......and Tom asked for some coconut ice cream......so I need cream for that too. Yep, don`t need much but will visit a couple of places......then I get to see my friend`s little granddaughter for the first time in ages! We missed that little girl.....only looking after her for an hour or so, but it`ll be lovely to see her again. I have some minion stuff to give her and few other little things I pick up for her.

And that`ll be Friday! Will call my mum too......although now she has a little more freedom up there, she has been getting out a little more.......I get her machine a lot now!!












































Happy Friday..............


​


----------



## Realfoodfans

@snowpack i think a lot of us feel the same about weekend plans.  Usually have something planned in the diary going forward for weeks - meet-ups, walks, restaurants or trips - but how can we when rules are changing on a weekly basis?  Think I’m coping with it better than Kev.  Have you tried cauliflower rice?  It’s definitely an acquired taste but I’ve just bought some more for the freezer as it suits my tummy. Not for anyone else here though.

Peanut butter is a favourite for Kev and grandson J - surprised them with Snickers ice cream last night - had to promise I’ll order more as they loved it.

I miss trying new alcoholic drinks - particularly when socialising - but my insides thank me for my minimal intake.  Lime and soda - no ice!  My son likes to say “what sort of water would you like Mum”?

Only me up for a long while this morning so I‘ve continued sorting photos from my parents.  I think
I told you Dad was a keen photographer so I have to throw thousands away.  So far I’ve eliminated any that are scenery.  Kev is going to scan all left onto the Mac but I’m also picking out perhaps 100 to have made into a book - with a copy for my brother for Christmas.

Watching the children this morning as Em has another solicitor meeting - she’s been so strong dealing with all this angst but after two years it’s become very tiring emotionally.

Later driving over to Dad’s - there are two Lloyd Loom items we need to find room for here.  One I’m going to use in our bedroom but the other needs renovation - another project for the future!

We now know Kev’s son’s baby will be a boy so I would like to get to my fabric mill for some suitable fabrics.  I love to hand sew patchwork so a padded baby mat will be nice for a winter project.  Not sure if we’ll have time today.

Time for another coffee as I can here others beginning to rise.

Happy Friday to all x


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I woke up a little while ago, and since it will take me awhile to get back to sleep I thought I would do a quick post.




Lynne G said:


> Safe travels and have fun Charade.  I haven’t been to that park since the kids were little.


It’s a beautiful park and great if you like thrill coasters. I usually just mostly go to the shows (OMG I have turned into my mother) and shop. Unfortunately there are no shows right now. 



Realfoodfans said:


> They have just decided to cancel their third holiday since lockdown started and I really feel for them.


 Sounds too familiar. I hope they can get away somewhere soon. 



Realfoodfans said:


> @Charade67 don’t forget a photo or two!


Sorry I didn’t have more. Hopefully we can come back sometime when the weather is better. 



macraven said:


> i am not an expert using an iPhone or I would say something to all if I could go back a page and reread who posted what.


The iPhone is not the easiest thing to post on. I am missing my iPad right now. 



macraven said:


> It is good I reread and I edit my posts before I post them..


I should do that more often. 



cam757 said:


> Have fun! I hope you are able to enjoy the rides and avoid the rain.


Thanks. We got a bit of both. When B got off the first coaster she looked like she had been on a water ride.



Realfoodfans said:


> Time to eat?


Sadly the food selection was minimal. We ended up having a late supper after we left the park. 



macraven said:


> Your girl is brave
> That ride looks too scary for me!


She loves coasters. Unfortunately she had to ride by herself. Heights don’t bother her like they bother me. She has even been hang gliding. 



Lynne G said:


> Yep, that would be a nope from me too.  Hehe, when we were in BGT, kids went on one of those huge metal coasters and little one thought it was cool that rain was pelting them the whole ride.


we had a huge downpour while she was on that ride. 



snowpack said:


> Wow! Brave soul! Think I would find some shade and an adult beverage instead.


I had to find shelter from the rain. 



schumigirl said:


> That looks amazing!!! Would love to have a go on it.......


I think that one was called The Griffin. She also rode one called The Loch Ness Monster. 

I think you would like this park. Lots of clients coasters. 



schumigirl said:


> Now that is a lovely light........


Thanks. The park is beautiful at Christmas. 



Realfoodfans said:


> surprised them with Snickers ice cream last night


Sounds yummy.



Realfoodfans said:


> Only me up for a long while this morning so I‘ve continued sorting photos from my parents. I think
> I told you Dad was a keen photographer so I have to throw thousands away. So far I’ve eliminated any that are scenery. Kev is going to scan all left onto the Mac but I’m also picking out perhaps 100 to have made into a book - with a copy for my brother for Christmas.


Its a shame you have to throw out so many photos, but I can understand.

5:00 now, so I will try to get back to sleep. Once again I did not proofread my post.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> @snowpack i think a lot of us feel the same about weekend plans.  Usually have something planned in the diary going forward for weeks - meet-ups, walks, restaurants or trips - but how can we when rules are changing on a weekly basis?  Think I’m coping with it better than Kev.  Have you tried cauliflower rice?  It’s definitely an acquired taste but I’ve just bought some more for the freezer as it suits my tummy. Not for anyone else here though.
> 
> Peanut butter is a favourite for Kev and grandson J - surprised them with Snickers ice cream last night - had to promise I’ll order more as they loved it.
> 
> I miss trying new alcoholic drinks - particularly when socialising - but my insides thank me for my minimal intake.  Lime and soda - no ice!  My son likes to say “what sort of water would you like Mum”?
> 
> Only me up for a long while this morning so I‘ve continued sorting photos from my parents.  I think
> I told you Dad was a keen photographer so I have to throw thousands away.  So far I’ve eliminated any that are scenery.  Kev is going to scan all left onto the Mac but I’m also picking out perhaps 100 to have made into a book - with a copy for my brother for Christmas.
> 
> Watching the children this morning as Em has another solicitor meeting - she’s been so strong dealing with all this angst but after two years it’s become very tiring emotionally.
> 
> Later driving over to Dad’s - there are two Lloyd Loom items we need to find room for here.  One I’m going to use in our bedroom but the other needs renovation - another project for the future!
> 
> We now know Kev’s son’s baby will be a boy so I would like to get to my fabric mill for some suitable fabrics.  I love to hand sew patchwork so a padded baby mat will be nice for a winter project.  Not sure if we’ll have time today.
> 
> Time for another coffee as I can here others beginning to rise.
> 
> Happy Friday to all x




What a coincidence.....I`ve been posting about scanning pictures this past summer.....it is time consuming as I have thousands of real pictures.....from an early age I had a camera, and picking through the important ones does take time.





Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I woke up a little while ago, and since it will take me awhile to get back to sleep I thought I would do a quick post.
> 
> 
> It’s a beautiful park and great if you like thrill coasters. I usually just mostly go to the shows (OMG I have turned into my mother) and shop. Unfortunately there are no shows right now.
> 
> Sounds too familiar. I hope they can get away somewhere soon.
> 
> Sorry I didn’t have more. Hopefully we can come back sometime when the weather is better.
> 
> The iPhone is not the easiest thing to post on. I am missing my iPad right now.
> 
> I should do that more often.
> 
> Thanks. We got a bit of both. When B got off the first coaster she looked like she had been on a water ride.
> 
> Sadly the food selection was minimal. We ended up having a late supper after we left the park.
> 
> She loves coasters. Unfortunately she had to ride by herself. Heights don’t bother her like they bother me. She has even been hang gliding.
> 
> we had a huge downpour while she was on that ride.
> 
> I had to find shelter from the rain.
> 
> I think that one was called The Griffin. She also rode one called The Loch Ness Monster.
> View attachment 518270
> I think you would like this park. Lots of clients coasters.
> 
> Thanks. The park is beautiful at Christmas.
> 
> Sounds yummy.
> 
> Its a shame you have to throw out so many photos, but I can understand.
> 
> 5:00 now, so I will try to get back to sleep. Once again I did not proofread my post.



Not sure what a clients coaster is??? Oh wait i`ve just seen your proofread comment......I assume it`s something else.....lol....

Like the look of The Loch Ness Monster one.......never heard of that one......hope you got back to sleep! 



Ended up not going out this morning......Tom popped into the village and got some leeks from the little fruit and veg store there and got them, and one of my brothers has a birthday next week, so Tom posted his card and package off too.

He also came back with some olive bread so charcuterie for lunch today.....he went into the deli for lives and chery peppers, but didn`t get the olives I really like from there, but they`ll be nice enough. Parma Ham and some other little meats, stuffed cherry peppers (not stuffed by me) and some beautiful sweet and spicy balsamic vinegar for the bread........nice type of lunch.

And wine is now coming in about an hour.....big time change from 4pmish....

Time for mid morning pot of tea........


----------



## macraven

I woke up before the cats this morning 
It’s dark when I go to bed and dark when I wake up..

Will be delighted when I go back on my regular schedule

Today once I get moving around more, will do a complete cleaning of the kitchen and living room
I tend to make clutter in the house at times.

Hope charade has a safe drive back today and doesn’t have to drive in any rain that may pop up

later homies!


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Not sure what a clients coaster is??? Oh wait i`ve just seen your proofread comment......I assume it`s something else.....lol....


I don’t even know what that means. I think it was just supposed to say lots of coasters.

Woke up again at 7. Still to early for me.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@schumigirl Kev started scanning when we lost my Mum last year - he did an amazing movie (of stills) to some of her favourite music - played it at their church where we stayed for food afterwards. People said it was the loveliest thing and he should go into business x


----------



## Lynne G

That is early, Charade and Mac, I was up too, before the sun.  Doing wash, as it is nice to get loads done this early morning, as then not as many needed on the weekend. And yeah,
 

Woot!  And even if it is a weekend day for me,
 

Ah yes, the week day I can do what I want. So nice to have a day off. 

Sunny start, and still warm out. Weather guy said less humidity today. Yeah, define lesser. It has been so many days of excessive heat, is lesser than that any nicer? Eh, a day that is warm, I get to wear my sunglasses, and not much clothing, yep, perfect day for me. And Keisha, no mention of that snow word, please. 

We spent hours going over mom’s pictures.  We each saved a few, and yes, tossed so many. She was lucky, and went to so many places, and had pictures of family, starting with baby pictures of the oldest kid.  My older siblings were howling with laughter at some of the shots.  A couple, my kids asked is that you, mom?  There was some tears, too.  All did save some.  I used to make photo albums too, but now have all my pictures electronic, so I haven’t made prints very much anymore.  And I used to do formal pictures of the kids, but when they got into their teen years, that stopped too.  Once my phone was able to take a picture, we started to use our real cameras lesser and lesser. 

Julie, that was sweet what Kev did. And sweet what you are going to make for the new baby.  How exciting to have a baby coming. 

Charade, nice night light.  I love the Christmas decorations and lights.  It’s such a pretty time of year. Hope the rain holds, and safe drive home.

Yeah, I can say some choice words, when I am behind a slow vehicle on a one lane, no passing, road. Yeah, and I have been behind some stinkers, that’s for sure. I do find most truckers know their truck. Though we witnessed a truck not see a car, as it tried to pass, and yep, damaged car, that then hit other cars. Thankfully, we could get out of the way, as on a highway. I always give truckers lots of room to see my car.

Cam, yep having summer weather like me, and have to say, I love the heat.

With that, a need to hang some more clothes, and put the rest in the dryer.

Tea drinking, ah yes, happy here.

And, since this has to be a cat filled post, a funny:


No matter what, have that most fun Friday.

Good Morning, all.


----------



## schumigirl

We`ve had no lightning. 

They promised. 

But, we do have our wine delivery today....


----------



## Lynne G

Then was a good day for you, so far, Schumi.  Means maybe cooking outside tonight.  

Our weather lady said still humid out, with possible rain showers. So maybe no lightning for us, either.


----------



## keishashadow

Pooch had me up before 7 am doing that breakfast tap dance.  He’s close to being exiled from the BR.


Charade67 said:


> B ended up getting a pair of flip flops.


What, no crocs  lol


schumigirl said:


> That looks amazing!!! Would love to have a go on it.....


Seaworld in MCO has similar version, it is fun
My fav coaster there is the Loch Ness monster.  older one but love how at one point it goes so close to the water it appears you are going to get dunked


schumigirl said:


> Brown rice is another devil food.......absolutely rank!!! And not good for you, don`t believe the healthy bunch.......


Can’t get past the texture


schumigirl said:


> And that`ll be Friday! Will call my mum too......although now she has a little more freedom up there, she has been getting out a little more.......I get her machine a lot now!!


That’s nice to read


Realfoodfans said:


> We now know Kev’s son’s baby will be a boy so I would like to get to my fabric mill for some suitable fabrics. I love to hand sew patchwork so a padded baby mat will be nice for a winter project. Not sure if we’ll have time today.


Aw, that’s such a nice idea.  I keep saying i’m Going to try & tackle a tshirt quilt...someday


Charade67 said:


> She loves coasters. Unfortunately she had to ride by herself. Heights don’t bother her like they bother me. She has even been hang gliding.


Wow


macraven said:


> Will be delighted when I go back on my regular schedule


They say it take a week of doing something for it to become ingrained.  Maybe you’ll be an early bird vs that raven now . Naw lol


Lynne G said:


> do find most truckers know their truck. Though we witnessed a truck not see a car, as it tried to pass, and yep, damaged car, that then hit other cars. Thankfully, we could get out of the way, as on a highway. I always give truckers lots of room to see my car.


It’s a quite mixed bag, unfortunately.  So many are caught Keeping multiple log books/driving far longer per day that federal laws permit it’s downright scary.  I get many are paid by the mile vs the load but absolutely no excuse for that practice.  

You’d be floored by number of vehicle violations the police find during road checks.  Many municipalities in my area thank them for their ‘dis-service’. Those fines add up to help the local budgets as well as help keep things safer for all.  Ultimately, its in the driver’s lap as to legal responsibility vs the company that may own the rig.

On the other side, it literally floors me to watch cars hug the back end of a truck on the highways for miles.  Never mind how the trailers can sway...if you can’t see the driver’s mirror, he can’t see you.



schumigirl said:


> But, we do have our wine delivery today..


Hip, hip hooray...gives new meaning to a whine day


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> What, no crocs  lol


I didn’t see any Crocs for sale in the park, but they had some Toms.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Then was a good day for you, so far, Schumi.  Means maybe cooking outside tonight.
> 
> Our weather lady said still humid out, with possible rain showers. So maybe no lightning for us, either.



No cooking out tonight.....making chicken and chorizo mac n cheese......lush!!! Weather is kind of not one thing or another right now......little sun, little cloud and a little rain.....although forecast next few days isn`t brilliant......





keishashadow said:


> Pooch had me up before 7 am doing that breakfast tap dance.  He’s close to being exiled from the BR.
> 
> What, no crocs  lol
> 
> Seaworld in MCO has similar version, it is fun
> My fav coaster there is the Loch Ness monster.  older one but love how at one point it goes so close to the water it appears you are going to get dunked
> 
> Can’t get past the texture
> 
> That’s nice to read
> 
> Aw, that’s such a nice idea.  I keep saying i’m Going to try & tackle a tshirt quilt...someday
> 
> Wow
> 
> They say it take a week of doing something for it to become ingrained.  Maybe you’ll be an early bird vs that raven now . Naw lol
> 
> It’s a quite mixed bag, unfortunately.  So many are caught Keeping multiple log books/driving far longer per day that federal laws permit it’s downright scary.  I get many are paid by the mile vs the load but absolutely no excuse for that practice.
> 
> You’d be floored by number of vehicle violations the police find during road checks.  Many municipalities in my area thank them for their ‘dis-service’. Those fines add up to help the local budgets as well as help keep things safer for all.  Ultimately, its in the driver’s lap as to legal responsibility vs the company that may own the rig.
> 
> On the other side, it literally floors me to watch cars hug the back end of a truck on the highways for miles.  Never mind how the trailers can sway...if you can’t see the driver’s mirror, he can’t see you.
> 
> 
> Hip, hip hooray...gives new meaning to a whine day



lol.....doing the breakfast tap dance......I can just picture your little cutie doing that......

Yes, I just called her an hour or so ago and she`s not in.....and despite being told a million times, she hasn`t her mobile phone switched on!!! She`s like a naughty teenager......but, yes, I`m glad she`s back out after all those months. 

Yes, worrying what`s on the roads today.......the amount of times you see them on phones and even ipads when driving those huge things along the road....maybe doing their books as they drive.........scary.......yes, I imagine there is a lot of fudging of things like that. Glad their fines go to something useful.....

Whine day.....lol.....





My friends little GD Elise has just left.......bless her, she is so lovely and didn`t want to leave when her mum came to get her, I promised her we`d see her soon. Such a lovely natured child and so funny! It wasn`t quite the full hour she was here which was disappointing, but still nice. She was so sad she didn`t get to see Kyle as he couldn`t come out to see her as he was busy, but she`ll see him next time. She left with her usual choice of liquid soap from Bath & Body and a hand sanitiser.....lol....her mother did insist they did had soap at home....she likes those ones though.

Will try my mum again soon.....no idea where she might have gone.......

Still reading through An Omelette and a glass of Wine by Elizabeth David, it really is a beautiful read......haven`t read it for a while.......will get back to it later and yes, probably with a glass of wine


----------



## Realfoodfans

So hot here again today - did manage to get over to Dad’s after Emma’s meeting.  

Filled his black refuse bin with odds and ends from the garage and sadly a coat that I’ve been hanging on to. It was one of Mum’s from the early 50’s and as a teenager I loved to wear this very long and heavy item. When I discovered it in her wardrobe it had cleaning tags and a note about shortening it. I tried it on today but no use to me at the shorter length. 

I now have only a blazer and dress of hers and her beautiful wedding dress.  I’m definitely keeping the wedding dress.  As I’ve said before I’m grateful for this extended time to go through everything and dispose of things slowly.

Kev got straight in the garden on our return and is cutting the grass.  Don’t know how we’d cope without him.  Not much he can’t do or repair.  Like Dad he was an engineer.

J is here asking me to google help for his game so TTFN.


----------



## macraven

It’s always comforting to save a few things of your mothers 
Helps keep their memory alive for you.

I saved one item of my mother’s and plan to give it to one of my dil.
Can’t wear a fur coat in Georgia..


----------



## Lynne G

No clothes saved but one of my mom’s. Have none from my dad.  Just things from him.  My mom loved Pooh, so we gave her favorite sweatshirt jacket to my ex SIL, to make into something. We still keep in touch with her, and very lucky she is an expert seamstress.  With all going on, I have not touched base with her lately.  I don’t want to rush her. 

Schumi, whether eating in or outside, all your meals sound delicious, even if some or an ingredient or more, would not be for me. I will though, happily enjoy some just baked shortbread, and a cup of tea. 

And so, bills paid in store and snail mailed, and spent my birthday dollars at one of the stores I paid my bill.  Then went to the produce store, and had brunch on the road. Was so hungry for some reason, and what we got hit the spot. Not enough drink for me though. Older one drove, and tried to pick an under the tree parking spot, where we would eat our food. Well, no shade it gave, and the AC was cranked once we started the car again. While there is a breeze, it certainly did not cool you down. When we got home, heard the AC on, and it’s still running as I am relaxing for a few minutes.

Oh, in one store, we saw the cutest pup, standing proudly up in the cart, with ears straight up. Little light brown thing.

And so, almost ready to go to the grocery store. I am kinda dreading it, all was busy on the roads.

Keisha, hope some pool time was had today.

With that, the not a happy shopper older one may be asked to go grocery shopping with me. Always nice to have help with the bags.

Hope your Friday is as good as mine has been today.  Relax, the weekend will be here soon.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Yes @macraven I agree I think I showed you the memory bears I had made for Mum and Dad out of favourite clothes.  Lovely.  I have Mum’s rings and Kev has his watches.  My brother didn’t want any of them but has kept more paintings.

@Lynne G nice to share things out.  We have tried to do that too.

We thought our weather was due to break but still beautiful - slightly cooler which was better for getting jobs done.

Managed to book a slot at another National Trust property for tomorrow so we are heading there for a walk.  Quarry Bank mill is somewhere not too far where we would often go just to walk through the woodland but currently access is only allowed with  a timed pass.

Hope everyone is heading for a good weekend x


----------



## macraven

Lynne, you got your bd money before the 21st?
And you spent it all, already.

Good girl!

Julie, I remember the bears !
Nice you have tomorrow’s walk already set up.

and to all the other homies, the count down for working today is almost here!

At 5:00, you’ll me on “me” time !

or you could be like me and every day is free time and no schedule.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> No clothes saved but one of my mom’s. Have none from my dad.  Just things from him.  My mom loved Pooh, so we gave her favorite sweatshirt jacket to my ex SIL, to make into something. We still keep in touch with her, and very lucky she is an expert seamstress.  With all going on, I have not touched base with her lately.  I don’t want to rush her.
> 
> Schumi, whether eating in or outside, all your meals sound delicious, even if some or an ingredient or more, would not be for me. I will though, happily enjoy some just baked shortbread, and a cup of tea.
> 
> And so, bills paid in store and snail mailed, and spent my birthday dollars at one of the stores I paid my bill.  Then went to the produce store, and had brunch on the road. Was so hungry for some reason, and what we got hit the spot. Not enough drink for me though. Older one drove, and tried to pick an under the tree parking spot, where we would eat our food. Well, no shade it gave, and the AC was cranked once we started the car again. While there is a breeze, it certainly did not cool you down. When we got home, heard the AC on, and it’s still running as I am relaxing for a few minutes.
> 
> Oh, in one store, we saw the cutest pup, standing proudly up in the cart, with ears straight up. Little light brown thing.
> 
> And so, almost ready to go to the grocery store. I am kinda dreading it, all was busy on the roads.
> 
> Keisha, hope some pool time was had today.
> 
> With that, the not a happy shopper older one may be asked to go grocery shopping with me. Always nice to have help with the bags.
> 
> Hope your Friday is as good as mine has been today.  Relax, the weekend will be here soon.



I have had the best Friday!!! But, not much different to every day to be honest......yes, dinner was nice, a bit too filling and rich for me to be honest, but I ate some of it.....even Kyle and friend ate it and she doesn`t really like cheese, so I took it as a compliment when she asked for more.......

Glad you`ve had a lovely day and hope your weekend is as good too Lynne with some lovely weather and a relaxing few cups of tea....I`ll send over some shortbread.....although I did make a coconut lime cake today......it`s about to be eaten from what I gather as everyone is through there right now......hope they leave me a bit for later........





Realfoodfans said:


> Yes @macraven I agree I think I showed you the memory bears I had made for Mum and Dad out of favourite clothes.  Lovely.  I have Mum’s rings and Kev has his watches.  My brother didn’t want any of them but has kept more paintings.
> 
> @Lynne G nice to share things out.  We have tried to do that too.
> 
> We thought our weather was due to break but still beautiful - slightly cooler which was better for getting jobs done.
> 
> Managed to book a slot at another National Trust property for tomorrow so we are heading there for a walk.  Quarry Bank mill is somewhere not too far where we would often go just to walk through the woodland but currently access is only allowed with  a timed pass.
> 
> Hope everyone is heading for a good weekend x



I know Quarry Bank well.....have visited it a few times when we were visiting relatives over that way......nice place. 




mac.....I agree......I love our time being our own, no schedule nothing to do and all day to do it...............oh I did find those toy trucks of Kyle`s we were talking about earlier .........they were tucked away and some we will donate, some we`ll keep for sentimental reasons.....hopefully he`ll pass them on one day......but there are some lovely memories up there with old toys we`ve kept.....we have a large attic thankfully!





Well, just had a lovely day, and a lovely week actually........

Tom always gets me flowers on a Friday  ....has done every week since we met all those years ago.......and today was no different. So I put them in the vase and dropped the whole lot on the kitchen floor where the vase shattered into a million pieces.....not an expensive vase thankfully......so couldn`t let Elise through when she was in just in case we had missed a bit.....we have brushed, set the dyson on it, mopped it, brushed it again and again......just walked in and the light on the plinths of the base of the cabinets were on, one huge big piece of glass was just sitting there......how we missed it about 6 times I`ll never know.......

So, we went over it all again just in case......we have a large kitchen so it did spread out over quite a distance! Not to mention the water! 

Lazy night ahead.........everyone is completely stuffed from dinner......no one has room for ice cream, and I`ve just seen three people come through and tell me the cake is delicious......so much for them being stuffed! 

Sofa`s are calling us for sure!!! 

Love a Friday night........


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, I did that once Schumi, and the other day, saw a very small piece of glass that must have fell out of cabinet when I shattered a vase in kitchen too, quite awhile before that.  Glad to hear nice day for you.  

And when hot, this is what you get:


----------



## Realfoodfans

@schumigirl nice that you know Quarry Bank - have you been since the kitchen gardens were redone with the little cafe?  They were due to start on a new one there but obviously shelved for now.

@Lynne G love that picture!


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> @schumigirl nice that you know Quarry Bank - have you been since the kitchen gardens were redone with the little cafe?  They were due to start on a new one there but obviously shelved for now.



Must be at least 10 years since we were there...we don`t visit the relatives over that way as much as we used to. 





I don`t think I`m going to eat another thing for a week!!!! 

Well.....we do have bacon for the morning..... 

Kyle was supposed to be going out, but they`re in for the night now.....went to watch something on Netflix and they`ve got it on, they beat us to it ........will search for a DVD I think or something we have recorded.  

No idea what we fancy watching......


----------



## Realfoodfans

@schumigirl we’re having movie night tomorrow but have started rewatching Vera from the beginning.  Like the scenery even if I’m not properly concentrating!


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> @schumigirl we’re having movie night tomorrow but have started rewatching Vera from the beginning.  Like the scenery even if I’m not properly concentrating!




Never watched an episode of that......don`t like Brenda Blethyn. It does look pretty up there, albeit colder, don`t know that area at all apart from going to Lindisfarne once many years ago.......





Pitch black here now from around 8.30 now......my astronomy loving son will be  happy as he`ll be able to get back out soon imaging......nice hobby but little too cold for me! He does get some amazing images.

I have moved off the sofa to empty the dishwasher.....that`s about the most we`ll do tonight......


----------



## keishashadow

Car told me it was 92 on way home. Getting ready to sink up to neck to cool off. Glad I have leftover roast chicken breast ms in fridge 



macraven said:


> Lynne, you got your bd money before the 21st?
> And you spent it all, already.


Early bird did get the worm!  
I finally ordered my Birkenstock’s while bored at the pool watching little today lol 



schumigirl said:


> Tom always gets me flowers on a Friday  ....has done every week since we met all those years ago.......and today was no different. So I put them in the vase and dropped the whole lot on the kitchen floor where the vase shattered into a million pieces.....not an expensive vase thankfully......so couldn`t let Elise through when she was in just in case we had missed a bit.....we have brushed, set the dyson on it,


Aw that’s nice, well not the broken vase 

my dyson  came In last week woot!  So powerful it is sucking up one of my room sized rugs in DR...oriental type  Arrrrgh

mr going to try adapting the self adjusting head   If not back it goes for less powerful model sigh


----------



## Lynne G

Here, hope the dog doesn’t get sucked up, Keisha.  

Well, a mishmash for dinner. Pizza with Caesar salad, and some corn chowder.

Ah, all are full, and screen viewing, with older one now having chatted with his online friends for some time. Definitely will be a late night for them. Little one has to pick up an order from a store, and it does not open until 11am tomorrow. Hence, a more late morning wake up, I am sure. Though I will start pestering closer it gets to 11. I like to be the early bird no matter when.

Watching the Food Channel, as yeah, when you are full.....  Eh, until the new Fall shows or episodes, seems not much new, I that I may have seen before.  

Ah, Friday night, and I am not going out.  And so far, no drop of rain in sight, so not a loser, I am.


----------



## Lynne G

So SF will be closed when I am staying there so moving to RPR or HRH.  I think I may choose HRH, as never been there.  Thoughts? Though I am moving to RPR after the SF stay.


----------



## macraven

I like HR a lot!

I stayed there from the second year it was built.

The Kitchen I liked for their breakfast buffet and menu

There is a short cut way to the Studios at hrh

I switched to RP some years back and have grown quite fond of it.

The short walk to city walk was ideal for me from
that hotel

If they are changing you to HR without an  increase of room rate, try the hotel out.

It is not what you call a quiet hotel like RP is.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Car told me it was 92 on way home. Getting ready to sink up to neck to cool off. Glad I have leftover roast chicken breast ms in fridge
> 
> 
> Early bird did get the worm!
> I finally ordered my Birkenstock’s while bored at the pool watching little today lol
> 
> 
> Aw that’s nice, well not the broken vase
> 
> my dyson  came In last week woot!  So powerful it is sucking up one of my room sized rugs in DR...oriental type  Arrrrgh
> 
> mr going to try adapting the self adjusting head   If not back it goes for less powerful model sigh



I love our Dyson. 

Had the previous one for years and years.....then got the cordless about 18 months ago and love it......it`s so good I`ve hardly used it as Tom loves it and does any vacuuming needed......lol.....

Nice job on the Birks!!! And you are hot over there!!!! Get in that pool girl.......





Lynne G said:


> So SF will be closed when I am staying there so moving to RPR or HRH.  I think I may choose HRH, as never been there.  Thoughts? Though I am moving to RPR after the SF stay.



RPR every time and twice on a Sunday........



Almost bedtime here.........

mac.......bacon in the morning.........see you then!!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Lynne G who do you like on the Food Channel?  I still love Barefoot Contessa and have just set up record today as they are starting from Series 1 Episode 1 again!


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Mac and Schumi.  I think I cannot go wrong, as got a very good PH rate at SF.  Nice to upgrade us.  Seeing Aventura being offered CB.  At least not the Suites.


----------



## Lynne G

I like most on that channel, Julie.  I do really like the Barefoot Contessa. I actually like the country singer lady too.  It’s DDD tonight.  Some I remember, some I don’t.

I have been on hold for over 50 minutes with Universal so far. Good thing nothing of value to do tonight.


----------



## Charade67

Back home now and will stay inside for the rest of the evening. We just had a nice rainstorm as we left the restaurant after dinner.

B and I did a little shopping before coming home. We went to my favorite store first. It’s called Christmas Mouse. I could go broke in there, but I was good and only bought 2 Marvel ornaments that will go on our superhero tree.

Next B wanted to go to the Yankee Candle store. This place is huge.


They have all sorts of stuff here besides candles. They have toys, kitchen items, home decor, and even a large Christmas shop.


Oh, in case you were wondering...


Our last stop was the outlet mall. I just wanted to get a new pair of Skechers.
I thought of y’all while I was there though.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the pictures, Charade.  Glad you are home, and enjoyed your time away.  

Still on hold, over an hour now.  I hate to give up, so repeated stuff I am hearing.


----------



## macraven

When I call a place and put on hold for the next available agent, never know when to give up and think surely it will only take a few more minutes 

Did a call to SS and by the time I was connected to a person, had static on the line and could not understand a thing the agent said
Then they hung up on me
That’s a wasted hour + I will never see again 

Drats.....!


----------



## Lynne G

Over 2 hour wait, but got a supervisor, and she was so nice explaining everything.  They are canceling my SF reservation, and will get my deposit back in a week or so.  She then booked the HRH at my SF rate, with a deposit.  Savings of almost $400 over current HRH AP rate.  Deal.  

Schumi, while I very much enjoy RPR, I am going to spend a week there after my 5 days now at HRH.


Now get the express pass the whole stay.  How nice is that?  

What a night!

Sorry to hear of your busted call, in waiting, then not connecting, Mac. I’d be mad.  I was so surprised it took that long to get an agent, but I figured there would be many calls, as I know I was certainly not going to be the only one getting the please call us email.


----------



## macraven

Lynne besides the sweet deal of lower costs 
( matching the rate), you get the free ep!

yay........ for you!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Need to get caught up here, got email today about our nights we had planned at Aventura, so should we just go with more nights at HR or still do a split?????

Will have to see what is available when I call.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## snowpack

keishashadow said:


> Should i guess that’s served straight up?



Yes, well at least I did. Some at work today suggested mixing it with raspberry dazzle(?) saying it tasted like PB&J, but that definitely wouldnt be for me.



keishashadow said:


> At 8:15 pm on way home from softball game, glanced at the town’ electronic billboard and it indicated 86 degrees.



It is just so hot all over. Where hubby wants to move it will be over 100 all weekend.



Charade67 said:


> Tonight’s light is from Escape from Pompeii during Christmastown



That was just beautiful Charade!



schumigirl said:


> Brown rice is another devil food.......absolutely rank!!! And not good for you, don`t believe the healthy bunch.......
> 
> Oh truckers!!!! yes, that would have been dreadful.......here we have a lot of roads that are only dual carriageways so if one pulls out in front of you....you can be stuck for miles.......funny thing is....they don`t like it when you do the same to them....... and they love to do it when it`s a hill when they can barely move anyway....



Seriously!?! Its not even good for you. Not giving it another thought ever after hearing its not good for you.

Schumi, so glad someone else feels the way I do about trucks. We have almost a century of delivering with them. Time for technology to come up with something else. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Have you tried cauliflower rice? It’s definitely an acquired taste but I’ve just bought some more for the freezer as it suits my tummy.



I have not! Not a big cauliflower fan. Do you use it just like regular rice or is it more like a vegetable side?




Realfoodfans said:


> but I’m also picking out perhaps 100 to have made into a book - with a copy for my brother for Christmas.



What a lovely gift for your brother!



Charade67 said:


> OMG I have turned into my mother



I think that is inevitable, no matter how hard we try not to. I stand a certain way, say something and I can just picture my mother.



Charade67 said:


> She has even been hang gliding.



Awesome!  Good for her. Wish I had the guts.



Lynne G said:


> Weather guy said less humidity today. Yeah, define lesser



Yay send it our way!



schumigirl said:


> the amount of times you see them on phones and even ipads when driving those huge things along the road..



I have transporters all the time say , "wait a moment, I am driving and have to get it off my phone", when I ask the for vin numbers. 



Realfoodfans said:


> I’m definitely keeping the wedding dress.



My mom just donated hers to an organization the makes them into burial gowns for infants. Such a sad thought tho.



schumigirl said:


> Tom always gets me flowers on a Friday  ....has done every week since we met all those years ago.



Yeah, I think he's a keeper.



macraven said:


> The Kitchen I liked for their breakfast buffet



Loved it when we were there in February. Not sure what they are doing  now and kinda bummed as they probably wont have it in December when/if we go.

Ordered out for the guys tonight for dinner, just too hot for anything heavy right now, but they could eat a 7 course meal no matter what the temperature.

Have a great weekend all.


----------



## Lynne G

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Need to get caught up here, got email today about our nights we had planned at Aventura, so should we just go with more nights at HR or still do a split?????
> 
> Will have to see what is available when I call.



Well, you will be offered CB at the rate you had at Aventura.  I guess if you are okay with higher rate at HRH for the days you were at Aventura, then do it, and maybe they can keep you in the same room.  

For me, if I got switched to CB, I’d probably keep it, as never been there either, and will be nice to be so close to VB. And, I am all about saving money, when I can.

Anyway, my thoughts for what it’s worth.  Less than a penny, I think. LoL


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Need to get caught up here, got email today about our nights we had planned at Aventura, so should we just go with more nights at HR or still do a split?????
> 
> Will have to see what is available when I call.


If you call, now you might get the same deal type of deal that Lynne did.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Yeah in the email they offered CB and a Dining credit, on hold currently.


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Lynne besides the sweet deal of lower costs
> ( matching the rate), you get the free ep!
> 
> yay........ for you!



Yep, and very nice of them to upgrade me (and all the other SF reservations) to the higher tiered hotels, at the much lower SF rate.  And yes, smiles that I get not only a free upgrade, with a price match, but getting the express too.


----------



## macraven

Snow I’m always amazed at you and the others doing multiple quoting 

just have not got a handle to do that on the iPhone


----------



## macraven

Lynne do I have this right that they are only allowing that upgrade switch to the next level up?

Last year I read about an over booking and person was allowed to make the change of hotels without additional fees up to premier level


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, chatty now. LoL

I do like peanut butter, but doubt I would like any alcohol flavored with it, Snow.  And a hehe, I have men in my house.  Yep, they can eat me out of house and home.  LoL.  I like ordering out or cooking on the grill when it is hot out.  My kitchen is in the middle of the house, and it gets warm when I cook in there.  Which is why we ordered pizza, and I picked up in grocery, bag of Caesar salad, and you heat corn chowder.  Only thing left is 1/2 of a pizza.  We had to order two, as neither kid wanted what other wanted on the pie.  I took a piece from both.  I like both kinds of pie we ordered.  The pies are not large, but they are filling, so most of the time, little one and I split, older one can, and does, eat the whole pie.  But I felt like being somewhat healthy, so I was the only one eating the salad and the chowder serving really filled me up.  



macraven said:


> Lynne do I have this right that they are only allowing that upgrade switch to the next level up?
> 
> Last year I read about an over booking and person was allowed to make the change of hotels without additional fees up to premier level



They are offering to move you, at same rate, for same time, and at same room kind, from SF to either RPR or HRH.   I don’t know if the room kind was not available in the hotel you selected, maybe they would then only offer you the other hotel, or I guess maybe they would allow you to move to a different time.  My agent said they had the same room kind available at HRH, so no upgrade in that way. I do appreciate that the only middle tier hotel got the upgrade to the highest tier hotels, where the 2nd to lowest tier only went from 2nd lowest to other 2nd lowest.  If you were at Aventura, no 2 jump upgrade.  Think would be true from CB only to Aventura.  And if they closed the Suites, then I would think they would upgrade to Aventura or CB, as they are the lowest tier hotels.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Well I’ll have to wait until tomorrow, line said they closed.


----------



## Lynne G

Though I have to say, DisneyLife, a little credit offer with the switch, was a nice extra. Yeah, I think the phone lines close at 9pm.  They are open at 7:30am though.  So does that mean, maybe we can say hello at the HRH this September?


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, FWIW, DisneyLife, read on the Facebook Universal AP feed, that those with Aventura reservations, got HRH upgrade at a $50 more  a night cost.  So depending on what your Aventura rate was, add $50 to it, and does it come out lower than your HRH rate that you have after your Aventura rate?  If so, then if you want to stay all at the HRH, it is something to think about.


----------



## Lynne G

I would think it might be a great deal at $50 more a night.  Seems CB during my stay, HRH was almost $100 higher a night.


----------



## macraven

I did see the rates for the premier went lower so I called and got the lower price. Saving was worth my time calling.

Lynne you have it good for your hotel rates this fall trip.

Now is the time for you to play Lotto!


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, you should too Mac.  Will be so nice to see ya next month.


----------



## Charade67

Time to turn on the light. How about a street light?


----------



## macraven

I can’t even win a game playing crazy 8’s 
Lol
And I’m better playing cards then the lottery.

yup will be seeing you in September Lynne when you move to RP
You’ll be checked in before me.

I don’t arrive until the end of the month


----------



## macraven

Charade!
Great light tonight ...... and loved that movie!


----------



## Charade67

My favorite movie.


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> I can’t even win a game playing crazy 8’s
> Lol
> And I’m better playing cards then the lottery.
> 
> yup will be seeing you in September Lynne when you move to RP
> You’ll be checked in before me.
> 
> I don’t arrive until the end of the month



Yep, will be checking into RPR, the day before you arrive. So give me a call when you arrive and settled, as not sure where I will be, most likely in one of the parks.

Charade, I like that movie too, and knew my mom really liked it too, so took her to a special showing of it at the movie theater. Was neat to see it on a big screen.

AC just went on again. Warm overnight, and no singing in the rain here either. Dry day and think dry night.

News had weather lady on, and said rainy Sunday. Tomorrow, is warm, with sun and clouds.

Ack, not want to be a night owl , but not really tired for some reason. I should be  soon. Doubt I will be the last to sleep.

Peaceful night, to all the homies.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, and on my HRH email, said no concierge services or valet.  That’s okay, not staying club anyway, and always park my own car.


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, all must be lucky, that got good AP rates.  No AP rates I can see tonight for either RPR or HRH during my now HRH time.  Then my stay at RPR time, no AP rates available either.  Guess they are filling up rooms. 

And yes, very pleased to get the rates I got this year.  Now to get that rental car rate down a good bit.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Here just as the light came on but eyes couldn’t focus to read the posts.  Not good night so got up eventually and took Louie out.  Now on sofa with feet up and coffee.  Be a while till anyone’s else rises.
It’s another beautiful day - we’ve been so lucky with the weather.

Scrolling through movies and found Singing in the Rain - love it!

Happy Saturday everyone x


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Back home now and will stay inside for the rest of the evening. We just had a nice rainstorm as we left the restaurant after dinner.
> 
> B and I did a little shopping before coming home. We went to my favorite store first. It’s called Christmas Mouse. I could go broke in there, but I was good and only bought 2 Marvel ornaments that will go on our superhero tree.
> 
> Next B wanted to go to the Yankee Candle store. This place is huge.
> View attachment 518546
> 
> They have all sorts of stuff here besides candles. They have toys, kitchen items, home decor, and even a large Christmas shop.
> View attachment 518547
> 
> Oh, in case you were wondering...
> View attachment 518548
> 
> Our last stop was the outlet mall. I just wanted to get a new pair of Skechers.
> I thought of y’all while I was there though.
> 
> View attachment 518550





I would LOVE to visit that YK store......glad you`re having such a lovely trip with your daughter.....





Lynne G said:


> Over 2 hour wait, but got a supervisor, and she was so nice explaining everything.  They are canceling my SF reservation, and will get my deposit back in a week or so.  She then booked the HRH at my SF rate, with a deposit.  Savings of almost $400 over current HRH AP rate.  Deal.
> 
> Schumi, while I very much enjoy RPR, I am going to spend a week there after my 5 days now at HRH.
> 
> 
> Now get the express pass the whole stay.  How nice is that?
> 
> What a night!
> 
> Sorry to hear of your busted call, in waiting, then not connecting, Mac. I’d be mad.  I was so surprised it took that long to get an agent, but I figured there would be many calls, as I know I was certainly not going to be the only one getting the please call us email.




Glad you are happy with your deal Lynne......yes having EP the whole time will be nice, even if it a little quieter......

I imagine they will be busy next few days with calls once people start to find out about this.......





snowpack said:


> Seriously!?! Its not even good for you. Not giving it another thought ever after hearing its not good for you.
> 
> Schumi, so glad someone else feels the way I do about trucks. We have almost a century of delivering with them. Time for technology to come up with something else.
> 
> I have not! Not a big cauliflower fan. Do you use it just like regular rice or is it more like a vegetable side?
> 
> I have transporters all the time say , "wait a moment, I am driving and have to get it off my phone", when I ask the for vin numbers.
> 
> Yeah, I think he's a keeper.
> 
> Loved it when we were there in February. Not sure what they are doing  now and kinda bummed as they probably wont have it in December when/if we go.
> 
> Ordered out for the guys tonight for dinner, just too hot for anything heavy right now, but they could eat a 7 course meal no matter what the temperature.
> 
> Have a great weekend all.



lol...well, brown rice isn`t good for me.......not great with fibre.....but it has a weird texture too and tastes like earth.......not a fan of cauliflower rice either......it has a weird smell when heated....for me. I know many like it, but if I`m going to have rice.....I`ll have rice. my favourite rice is from the Indian....they do a sweet pilau rice which is just lush!!!

Yes, trucks need a replacement.......we really need a better rail transport delivery system.....it could be faster and more efficient generally, but sadly until we have the infrastructure to handle that we`re stuck with trucks......some are better than others for sure. Most large companies have a number to call if they`re driven badly and you don`t get the driver when you call....lol......our friends that have just sold his haulage firm were owners who insisted their drivers behave on the road and took any complaints seriously. But, the one and done owners small firms at times don`t care.....that`s where the transport police come in though. 










​


Yes, it`s a shame the buffet breakfasts at the hotels are gone.......they were all lovely....

Hope the food was good......yes, it`s funny how some can eat even when it`s hot......I am one of those people.......

My husband is the best......yes, think I`ll keep him now....although after 30 years together I think we`ll work......






Quiet Saturday here....it is so still outside, not a breath of breeze and the sea looks like glass.......dull and warm today, well, warmish......70f. Think the whole country is in for a change this week........lots of rain and thunder around. 

No plans to go out today anywhere.......laundry, some cleaning and a few catch up calls and emails........and try and catch my mother in!! Although Tom and Kyle are going quad biking this afternoon......I`m sure they`ll come home muddy again as I swear this place sprays the whole circuit with water every morning......even if it has rained! 

Ordered a few things for Tom`s upcoming birthday week after next......we`ll be in Scotland (hopefully) for it, so will have a lovely meal somewhere. But, you gotta have somethings to open......although he did catch me out on one.....I ordered a special one off wine from one of our wine clubs.......they only sent the confirmation to his email address!!!! I knew they had both emails, but just assumed they`d reply to the one that sent it......oh well......wine will still be nice......

And September is my busiest month for birthdays/anniversaries and so on......family, friends and god children.......I lost count how many cards and gifts I have to organise....usually we`re away so I have to be organised before September starts, but this year won`t be as manic........

Indian takeout for me tonight and pizza for the others.......lunch is same as yesterday, charcuterie. 

Have some lovely beef shortribs for tomorrow, will marinade them overnight and then slow cook them all day tomorrow......

Bacon was nice too........














































Have a wonderful Saturday.........




​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Afternoon Julie and Schumi. 

A nice quiet start to my Saturday. Sunrise was so pretty, and a bright and sunny morning so far.

And Schumi, I am so happy for you, that your trip to Scotland is on. And a hehe, my mum was hard to get ahold of too, sometimes. Busy ladies.  Good for them.

No real plans today, though will go with little one to pick up her order. Maybe do a little shopping too, while there. Otherwise, it will be nice to walk around on a flat floor, with the AC on, as It is a huge mall. Just hoping not too crowded, as if so, a pick up and leave. Why I want her to be there around opening. Most on a weekendare not early starters to shop. Though no matter when we have gone, there has been lines for some stores. Thankfully, we do not shop at them, anyway.

And so, a weekend usually means a quiet house in the morning, errands run, and a relaxing day. I expect this Saturday is no different. Yay!

Ah, saw no PBH until later too, would have happily switched to there. I feel for the workers there. I am just very happy, I can still get away, and have some park time.

And a small dip in rental car prices.  But yay, for less than a ten dollars difference from a midsize to a premium car, guess what car I reserved?  Yep, I have seen mini vans and other not what I want cars on the midsize aisle.  Though I am now arriving at night, I am hoping to find a nice car, I like, on that premium aisle.  But as any rental, I will continue to check, cancel and rebook, hoping to get the best rate I can.  If a full size is offered at a much better price than other size cars, I may switch.  While still quite a bit higher than last year, it is finally getting to a price I can live with.  I know I have to pay for parking, but that’s always part of my known costs.  I like to explore, and the ease of going whenever and where ever I want.  I definitely will go to Disney Springs, still have gift cards for a burger place close to PBH, and maybe a visit to the Mall, also not far from the resorts.  On the way to the Mall, is a Krispy Kreme, so if their light is on, yep a donut stop too.  I am not fond of the City Walk donuts, and don’t mind a KK one.  KK’s are smaller, so I can get different flavors to try, instead of one large donut.  

With that, Schumi always has me at bacon. And I’d be with the pizza ordering guys, as not a fan of many Indian dishes.  Ah, and Tom’s also an August birthday.  I do feel sad, that your looked forward trip in September is no more, but with all going on, changes are expected.  At least you can get away, soon, and then later.  I hope your Ho Ho trip report does have live posts, and posts from the just done trip.  


And so, not much to say, time to refill the tea pot, and enjoy the big screen, as the remote is mine. And  ,

  Hope your Saturday and life is good too!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Though I have to say, DisneyLife, a little credit offer with the switch, was a nice extra. Yeah, I think the phone lines close at 9pm.  They are open at 7:30am though.  So does that mean, maybe we can say hello at the HRH this September?



Thanks for all the info!!!

Getting ready to call soon!!

I am good with any price difference, but always like a deal, I had booked a deluxe 2 queen for $104 per night at Aventura through an exclusive offer sent several months back, we are not staying club this trip either, deluxe room at HR however and may even bump up to a future rock star suite??? Those are nice!!!

Would love to say hello at some point next month at HRH!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Good luck wherever you end up, DisneyLife, as that was a great deal for Aventura.  For some reason, just not eager to book that hotel. Yep, hoping to have a DISmeet with you, Mac, Robo, and any other homie, I’d be happy to say hello to you too.  

Ooh, I think I hear someone up, and it’s definitely not little one.  Breakfast then coming up, as he is good with eggs and bacon.  Thinking maybe pancakes, as little one can put one in the toaster, if not hot when she gets up.  Or maybe they will just go in the refrigerator, as little one will most likely want to eat out before or after our mall trip, and lunch menu.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Good luck wherever you end up, DisneyLife, as that was a great deal for Aventura.  For some reason, just not eager to book that hotel. Yep, hoping to have a DISmeet with you, Mac, Robo, and any other homie, I’d be happy to say hello to you too.
> 
> Ooh, I think I hear someone up, and it’s definitely not little one.  Breakfast then coming up, as he is good with eggs and bacon.  Thinking maybe pancakes, as little one can put one in the toaster, if not hot when she gets up.  Or maybe they will just go in the refrigerator, as little one will most likely want to eat out before or after our mall trip, and lunch menu.



So far 33 minutes............

Well worth the wait for a destination we love so much though!!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. No plans today. I just finished paying bills and should probably do some house cleaning. 

Yesterday was a good news/bad news  sort of day. The bad - some of you may remember that I had outpatient surgery back in July of 2019. Well, I finally got the bill for that yesterday. Our medical facility was going through a billing change back when I had the surgery and patients weren't getting bills or getting the wrong bill. I tried to call and pay, but was told to wait for the bill. They gave me a $50 "courtesy credit".
The good - A couple of months ago I contributed to a Kickstarter for a cat water fountain. This month the company is having a contest and giving away one fountain per day. All you have to do is post a picture of your cat on Facebook, Twitter, or Instagram and tag the company and use their hashtag. Caspian was yesterday's winner. I think the fountains are supposed to start shipping in October.



schumigirl said:


> I would LOVE to visit that YK store...


If you ever find yourself in Williamsburg, VA I will make the 3 hour drive and meet you there. 

All this talk about Universal hotels is making me really want to go back. Sadly, it just isn't in the budget. We are really looking forward to our Disney trip next year though. I am trying to convince my family to make this trip a little more relaxed than our past trips have been.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Got our Simpson’s shoes yesterday, except my wife’s but she’ll have the same as youngest!!!



They made the boxes so fun!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, guess a bill known, but not expected now.  My bill paying was yesterday.  And Woot!  A winning Caspian.  Hope what you won is useful.  How fun.

Love the boxes, DisneyLife, and great  looking shoes too.  Fun package this morning for the family.


----------



## cam757

Wow, upgrades to HRH or RPR. Winner, Winner chicken dinner. Sorry to see the hotels closing temporarily though. Another sign of the times but hopefully only for a short while. Anyone heard for how long?

Rainy day here yesterday and today. DS needs a new desk for his room so we may check out the IKEA store. Never been to one so should be an experience.

@Charade67  Glad your trip went well. Sorry about the rain though. Your pics are great and very familiar. We live about 45 minutes from Williamsburg. We have BG/WC AP paases but of course have not been this year. We usually go back to school shopping at the outlets. Whitley's peanuts is a place I usually go to several times during the Christmas season. They make perfect small Christmas gifts and I love the Christmas Mouse. Congrats on being the prize winner!

We went to Red Robin for dinner last night. Not sure what we will do tonight. Probably just have a late lunch out.

Have a great Saturday.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Cam, good morning to ya.  Hope DH got off to his weekend trip.  I think late weekend lunches are the norm.


----------



## Charade67

cam757 said:


> We live about 45 minutes from Williamsburg. We have BG/WC AP paases but of course have not been this year.


We are new members as of this year. Maybe we can meet sometime. I would like to go back at least once during the fall and again at Christmas. Christmastown has become almost an annual tradition for us.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lovely walk out at National Trust Quarry Bank Mill
- the mill is still not open but we had prepared J for that disappointment - so we all enjoyed the grounds and gardens.......and of course ice cream!    A lot of the gardeners are volunteers who haven’t been in during lockdown so some areas left to wildflowers which are very pretty.

Few jobs to do then a sit down with lemon tea.  Our weather is still beautiful but forecasters keep predicting things will change to cooler and rain next week.

Love those Vans!


----------



## keishashadow

Overcast day here.  Waiting for the mr to return from walking the track to whip up some bacon & garden tomato sandwiches as brunch

Thankful to have GPS for road trip to pick up the GD at a gymnastics camp this afternoon.  I’m old enough to remember trying to read a map while driving solo


Lynne G said:


> Here, hope the dog doesn’t get sucked up, Keisha.


Haha a flow-bee...remember that as sold on tv thing to cut hair?


Lynne G said:


> Watching the Food Channel, as yeah, when you are full..... Eh, until the new Fall shows or episodes, seems not much new, I that I may have seen before.


Glad my DVR is chock full, between disney +, netflix & amazon I should be good to get thru the winter. 

Was asked if I’m going to explore ‘free’ peacock-NBC. Um no


Lynne G said:


> So SF will be closed when I am staying there so moving to RPR or HRH.  I think I may choose HRH, as never been there.  Thoughts? Though I am moving to RPR after the SF stay.


I prefer HRH over RPH, mostly because the RPH has often gotten quite crowded, especially in the pool area, when we have visited.  Don’t like majority of food at HR. Palms nice but never more than one meal there for us.  Kitchen’s experiences have been consistently dismal going back decades for us, have given up entirely on it. Surprising, the pool side F&B service has been to our liking.  Their servers tend to really hustle and know their jobs.



Charade67 said:


> Next B wanted to go to the Yankee Candle store. This place is huge.


Have wanted to see it, especially decorated for holidays. 

Have heard BG-W goes all out on Xmas holiday decorations.  Are all the attractions open?


macraven said:


> Did a call to SS and by the time I was connected to a person, had static on the line and could not understand a thing the agent said
> Then they hung up on me
> That’s a wasted hour + I will never see again


Lol you usually have to deal with disney to get that sort of customer service



Lynne G said:


> Over 2 hour wait, but got a supervisor, and she was so nice explaining everything. They are canceling my SF reservation, and will get my deposit back in a week or so. She then booked the HRH at my SF rate, with a deposit. Savings of almost $400 over current HRH AP rate. Deal.


Had hoped they might be able to waive that magic wand and be able to transfer the deposits between the properties.  For some that may be an issue to wait for deposits to clear.



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Yeah in the email they offered CB and a Dining credit, on hold currently.


Not a CB fan, but to each their own.  The DC might be enough to sweeten the pot for many but it’s a huge downgrade from SF in all senses of the word


Lynne G said:


> no concierge services or valet. That’s okay, not staying club anyway, and always park my own car.


I’m still surprised they aren’t offering help to those who have accessible needs.  The parking lot is a bit of a haul from all the resorts


schumigirl said:


> But, you gotta have somethings to open......although he did catch me out on one.....I ordered a special one off wine from one of our wine clubs.......they only sent the confirmation to his email address!!!! I knew they had both emails, but just assumed they`d reply to the one that sent it......oh well......wine will still be nice......


Best laid plans . Now you have to buy something else haha


Lynne G said:


> And a small dip in rental car prices. But yay, for less than a ten dollars difference from a midsize to a premium car, guess what car I reserved? Yep, I have seen mini vans and other not what I want cars on the midsize aisle. Though I am now arriving at night, I am hoping to find a nice car, I like, on that premium aisle. But as any rental, I will continue to check, cancel and rebook, hoping to get the best rate I can. If a full size is offered at a much better price than other size cars, I may switch. While still quite a bit higher than last year, it is finally getting to a price I can live with.


Was just lamenting on another thread $200 now appears to be ‘great rate’ threshold ugh

Have been using an employer corporate code with avis that started out months ago in $230 range for full size, 9 days.  What I noticed this week is when I pull up the reservation it actually states “Lowest Rate” on it.   Didn’t notice that when I first booked.

Not sure if it means that’s their historical lowest rate or it means the lowest on any given day though.  Will still keep checking but lucky if I remember to do so once a week now.



Lynne G said:


> great deal for Aventura. For some reason, just not eager to book that hotel


Never stayed there, it looked nice from our view out window at CB.  Not to crap on a property others like, but just don’t get the allure of CB and I’m all in on WDW values, so that’s not it.  Would def book Advertura 





cam757 said:


> Wow, upgrades to HRH or RPR. Winner, Winner chicken dinner


Now I’ll be giving the side eye to all the other guests (wondering if they grabbed the golden ‘cancellation’ ticket when there JK, take the mummy dust & run...it’s a really nice opportunity for many who normally wouldn’t book the pricier resorts


----------



## Realfoodfans

Somehow double posted! How do I delete please?


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Was asked if I’m going to explore ‘free’ peacock-NBC. Um no


We downloaded the Peacock app so we could watch Psych the Movie 2. We binged watched the Psych series at the start of the pandemic.



keishashadow said:


> Have heard BG-W goes all out on Xmas holiday decorations. Are all the attractions open?


Yes, the Christmas decorations are gorgeous. I may have a few pictures somewhere.  They run some of the rides, but not all. Obviously the water rides are closed. We go for the shows. They have several Christmas shows from secular to religious. One show features Olympic figure skater Elvis Stojko.


----------



## macraven

Realfoodfans said:


> Somehow double posted! How do I delete please?


You don’t have to do a thing
Moderators delete double posts and you dont have to ask it be done

it’s one of the tasks I regularly do

that’s why I read or glance through all threads in the 4 forums daily.
As long as I can connect while on vacation, I still skim thru threads


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

So 2 hours 3 minutes later, SF guests were allowed to choose HR or RP because they were not going to go lower tier to CB for them, I ended up taking the CB for now as I was given a thumbs up from the Fam simply because of VB accessibility, may cancel that res all together but for now we are good with it. The room booked was $15 per night more than what we had but they lowered that to match the price originally booked plus $50 dining credit.

Most importantly will just be happy to be back to Universal.


----------



## keishashadow

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> The room booked was $15 per night more than what we had but they lowered that to match the price originally booked plus $50 dining credit.


That’s good to read they did the right thing


----------



## macraven

All will be glad to be back to the Darkside!

Even with the rules of masks and whatever, it will be great to be back at “our home away from home “


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Good Afternoon Julie and Schumi.
> 
> A nice quiet start to my Saturday. Sunrise was so pretty, and a bright and sunny morning so far.
> 
> And Schumi, I am so happy for you, that your trip to Scotland is on. And a hehe, my mum was hard to get ahold of too, sometimes. Busy ladies.  Good for them.
> 
> No real plans today, though will go with little one to pick up her order. Maybe do a little shopping too, while there. Otherwise, it will be nice to walk around on a flat floor, with the AC on, as It is a huge mall. Just hoping not too crowded, as if so, a pick up and leave. Why I want her to be there around opening. Most on a weekendare not early starters to shop. Though no matter when we have gone, there has been lines for some stores. Thankfully, we do not shop at them, anyway.
> 
> And so, a weekend usually means a quiet house in the morning, errands run, and a relaxing day. I expect this Saturday is no different. Yay!
> 
> Ah, saw no PBH until later too, would have happily switched to there. I feel for the workers there. I am just very happy, I can still get away, and have some park time.
> 
> And a small dip in rental car prices.  But yay, for less than a ten dollars difference from a midsize to a premium car, guess what car I reserved?  Yep, I have seen mini vans and other not what I want cars on the midsize aisle.  Though I am now arriving at night, I am hoping to find a nice car, I like, on that premium aisle.  But as any rental, I will continue to check, cancel and rebook, hoping to get the best rate I can.  If a full size is offered at a much better price than other size cars, I may switch.  While still quite a bit higher than last year, it is finally getting to a price I can live with.  I know I have to pay for parking, but that’s always part of my known costs.  I like to explore, and the ease of going whenever and where ever I want.  I definitely will go to Disney Springs, still have gift cards for a burger place close to PBH, and maybe a visit to the Mall, also not far from the resorts.  On the way to the Mall, is a Krispy Kreme, so if their light is on, yep a donut stop too.  I am not fond of the City Walk donuts, and don’t mind a KK one.  KK’s are smaller, so I can get different flavors to try, instead of one large donut.
> 
> With that, Schumi always has me at bacon. And I’d be with the pizza ordering guys, as not a fan of many Indian dishes.  Ah, and Tom’s also an August birthday.  I do feel sad, that your looked forward trip in September is no more, but with all going on, changes are expected.  At least you can get away, soon, and then later.  I hope your Ho Ho trip report does have live posts, and posts from the just done trip.
> 
> 
> And so, not much to say, time to refill the tea pot, and enjoy the big screen, as the remote is mine. And  ,
> 
> View attachment 518613  Hope your Saturday and life is good too!




lol...still trying to get her in!! Going to try after I post this.....

Yes, hoping everything works out for us next week......yes, Tom is an August birthday too......this time last year I was madly planning a surprise birthday party for him and I managed it!!!! Can`t believe that was a year ago.....couldn`t thank all our friends enough for helping...although I did get the caterers in eventually....it was just impossible to keep it a secret and do all the food even with help! 

We`re both Virgo`s but very different in little ways.....he doesn`t understand my need for as many towels and bedding and all matching....lol...but we work! 

Sounds like a nice weekend planned.....enjoy!! 





Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. No plans today. I just finished paying bills and should probably do some house cleaning.
> 
> Yesterday was a good news/bad news  sort of day. The bad - some of you may remember that I had outpatient surgery back in July of 2019. Well, I finally got the bill for that yesterday. Our medical facility was going through a billing change back when I had the surgery and patients weren't getting bills or getting the wrong bill. I tried to call and pay, but was told to wait for the bill. They gave me a $50 "courtesy credit".
> The good - A couple of months ago I contributed to a Kickstarter for a cat water fountain. This month the company is having a contest and giving away one fountain per day. All you have to do is post a picture of your cat on Facebook, Twitter, or Instagram and tag the company and use their hashtag. Caspian was yesterday's winner. I think the fountains are supposed to start shipping in October.
> 
> 
> If you ever find yourself in Williamsburg, VA I will make the 3 hour drive and meet you there.
> 
> All this talk about Universal hotels is making me really want to go back. Sadly, it just isn't in the budget. We are really looking forward to our Disney trip next year though. I am trying to convince my family to make this trip a little more relaxed than our past trips have been.





It`s a date!!! 

We have so many places we want to visit in America and Canada......we`ll get around to it soon......

Glad you`re having a lovely visit and you`ll be back in Orlando soon......





keishashadow said:


> Overcast day here.  Waiting for the mr to return from walking the track to whip up some bacon & garden tomato sandwiches as brunch
> 
> Thankful to have GPS for road trip to pick up the GD at a gymnastics camp this afternoon.  I’m old enough to remember trying to read a map while driving solo
> 
> Haha a flow-bee...remember that as sold on tv thing to cut hair?
> 
> Glad my DVR is chock full, between disney +, netflix & amazon I should be good to get thru the winter.
> 
> Was asked if I’m going to explore ‘free’ peacock-NBC. Um no
> 
> I prefer HRH over RPH, mostly because the RPH has often gotten quite crowded, especially in the pool area, when we have visited.  Don’t like majority of food at HR. Palms nice but never more than one meal there for us.  Kitchen’s experiences have been consistently dismal going back decades for us, have given up entirely on it. Surprising, the pool side F&B service has been to our liking.  Their servers tend to really hustle and know their jobs.
> 
> 
> Have wanted to see it, especially decorated for holidays.
> 
> Have heard BG-W goes all out on Xmas holiday decorations.  Are all the attractions open?
> 
> Lol you usually have to deal with disney to get that sort of customer service
> 
> 
> Had hoped they might be able to waive that magic wand and be able to transfer the deposits between the properties.  For some that may be an issue to wait for deposits to clear.
> 
> 
> Not a CB fan, but to each their own.  The DC might be enough to sweeten the pot for many but it’s a huge downgrade from SF in all senses of the word
> 
> I’m still surprised they aren’t offering help to those who have accessible needs.  The parking lot is a bit of a haul from all the resorts
> 
> Best laid plans . Now you have to buy something else haha
> 
> Was just lamenting on another thread $200 now appears to be ‘great rate’ threshold ugh
> 
> Have been using an employer corporate code with avis that started out months ago in $230 range for full size, 9 days.  What I noticed this week is when I pull up the reservation it actually states “Lowest Rate” on it.   Didn’t notice that when I first booked.
> 
> Not sure if it means that’s their historical lowest rate or it means the lowest on any given day though.  Will still keep checking but lucky if I remember to do so once a week now.
> 
> 
> Never stayed there, it looked nice from our view out window at CB.  Not to crap on a property others like, but just don’t get the allure of CB and I’m all in on WDW values, so that’s not it.  Would def book Advertura
> Now I’ll be giving the side eye to all the other guests (wondering if they grabbed the golden ‘cancellation’ ticket when there JK, take the mummy dust & run...it’s a really nice opportunity for many who normally wouldn’t book the pricier resorts



Not really a sandwich fan.....but you got me with that one!!!! We had bacon this morning and it`s always a ncie way to start the weekend.......

Enjoy your drive, it sounds quite a way.....and yes, we liked the food beside the pool at the HRH, but that and the Palm are the only things we really do like there.....your whole trip sounds lovely though.....and lol to the side eye......jk 




Been a funny old day......friend brought new puppy round....really to get an hour away from her sister as her husband is away golfing....made her a requested and much needed bacon sandwich...long story . We were all sat on the sofas in the kitchen and the puppy was quite happy on Tom`s lap......I said we should take Poppy round so she knows the place if we ever look after her occasionally.....all was good till we went into the dining room.....she stopped and looked at the wall growling and whimpering.....we thought it was a spider.....nothing there......then she began to "follow" something on the wall as whatever it was moved around the room.......it was very odd. She wasn`t happy and kept watching upwards and growling. Then yelped and turned to get out of the room......we were all a little bemused with friend telling us she`s said for a time this place is haunted....lol....it is old, but that`s about it.....

After lunch friend took her home and puppy didn`t want to leave funnily enough......my two went quad biking and I realised I had to go into the dining room for my phone and I`m home alone......lol.....I walked through it quickly.....never felt anything strange, but I never have. Dogs do have an amazing sense of something though......

Yes, they`re due back soon, so washing machine will be on with their muddy clothes. They were meeting some folks there too....

Takeout tonight.....looking forward to that......nice spicy curry.......

Time to check on dryer.......


----------



## Lynne G

That’s not too bad a deal, DisneyLife.  Yeah, waits are bad, but at least Universal is trying.  If you like VB, will be so nice to stroll over, no bus waiting.  And, I would think the pool at CB is one if the better ones for kids.  Certainly fun with the lazy river.  Good thing, with room only reserved, generous with 5 day before.  So yep, you can always cancel, or try calling again, to see what is available.  

Most interesting, did a booking this morning and my SF time is now showing SF at a higher rate than I have now at HRH.


----------



## snowpack

macraven said:


> Snow I’m always amazed at you and the others doing multiple quoting
> 
> just have not got a handle to do that on the iPhone



❤❤❤ Thanks, yet I am always amazed at those who can respond to people without having to quote. Truth be told, if I didnt I wouldnt remember who said what.

I tried to post the other night off my phone. It was a disaster so I just waited til the next day. I figured it was because I have an android. Good to know it wouldnt have made  a difference if I did have an Iphone. Its one of those inside jokes of our family. I am the only one out of 20+ who doesnt have an iphone. Even my 10 yr old niece has her moms old one. Seriously thinking about changing if the Iphone 11 pro prices come down. Those pictures I see are amazing.



Lynne G said:


> Only thing left is 1/2 of a pizza. We had to order two, as neither kid wanted what other wanted on the pie



Thank goodness there is someone else who does that too. We have 3 different pizzas delivered when we order. Thought I was the only one who indulged the boys.



macraven said:


> I did see the rates for the premier went lower so I called and got the lower price








schumigirl said:


> quad biking



??? Is that the same as four wheeling? Sorry for being ignorant.



schumigirl said:


> And September is my busiest month for birthdays/anniversaries and so on......family, friends and god children.



We are that way In August. Whew we are halfway through. Boo to the wine club tho on ruining the surprise.



Lynne G said:


> Ah, saw no PBH until later too



For the first time I really believe it will not be open in December. Hearing the news about the resorts last night hit me so hard. I know, first world problems and in the grand scheme of things should not upset me the way it did. Just really feel like our December trip may not happen now. We chose December because what holidays bring to Universal. Not sure I want a watered down version. Selfish I know, and  who know what December will bring. Finally though the seeds of doubt have crept in.



Lynne G said:


> With that, Schumi always has me at bacon



Thinking I need to go to a butcher like schumi does. FIL left me some Wrights think bacon and it was watery and ick today.



Charade67 said:


> good news/bad news sort of day



Insurance and medical bills, pure evil. 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Got our Simpson’s shoes yesterday, except my wife’s but she’ll have the same as youngest!!



OMG I have never seen these. Too cool. Love the boxes. I think I would almost buy them just for the boxes.



Realfoodfans said:


> Our weather is still beautiful but forecasters keep predicting things will change to cooler and rain next week.



Cooler and rain sounds nice right about now. We are supposed to be having north winds this week, but it is sill hot and muggy. My nook in my bedroom is steaming already. I just cant bear to close the blinds and turn on the light though








keishashadow said:


> Kitchen’s experiences have been consistently dismal



We typically havent eaten at many of the restaurants in the hotels, but we did enjoy the kitchens breakfast buffet, Good to know we shouldnt go there for other meals.



keishashadow said:


> Not a CB fan, but to each their own



I love the theme; the colors and 60 style, but would probably never stay there as I am old and do enjoy a quieter venue for sleep. Really need to go visit tho and check it out.



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Most importantly will just be happy to be back to Universal.



Oh yes, Even with all the changes to the flights and the shorter hours unless things take a drastic turn Jeff and I will still be going in a month. Funny it was just 3 years ago we went to Uni for the first time. Last year we went twice and if not for covid would have had 3+ trips this year. I am hooked.


----------



## macraven

You going early ... mid... or late September?


----------



## Realfoodfans

@snowpack is that your craft area! Looks very organised.  

Pizzas arrived early and everyone’s now very full and L in her pj’s already to watch Jumanji.

I’ve posted a few items for sale on local sites and a couple have sold already.  Very pleased if anything goes.  

See you on the other side of the movie!


----------



## Charade67

snowpack said:


> My nook in my bedroom is steaming already. I just cant bear to close the blinds and turn on the light though


I love that room. Looks like a great place to set up a reading area.


----------



## macraven

Snow 
That’s not your naked room is it?


----------



## snowpack

macraven said:


> You going early ... mid... or late September?


We are going mid Sept, 11-13 Just  a weekend trip. Hoping it wont be too hot, but if it is anything like MS, it will still be boiling


----------



## snowpack

Realfoodfans said:


> @snowpack is that your craft area! Looks very organised.


Haha yes, thats only because I am cleaning today. When I scrap it is a total mess, just like when I cook.


----------



## snowpack

Charade67 said:


> I love that room. Looks like a great place to set up a reading area.





macraven said:


> Snow
> That’s not your naked room is it?



Yes, it is. Definitely a wonderful little nook.  Hubby gets the big garage in the back, I get the nook. Actually its quite wonderful. We have a small house, but an acre of land. After leaving CA with its water shortages and desert vegetation, I love our yard and all the critters we get.


----------



## Realfoodfans

snowpack said:


> Haha yes, thats only because I am cleaning today. When I scrap it is a total mess, just like when I cook.


Looks good.  Before we moved here with my daughter I had a sewing room - I really miss it at the moment and my machines are in storage!  I’m planning some hand sewing for winter.


----------



## schumigirl

snowpack said:


> ❤❤❤ Thanks, yet I am always amazed at those who can respond to people without having to quote. Truth be told, if I didnt I wouldnt remember who said what.
> 
> I tried to post the other night off my phone. It was a disaster so I just waited til the next day. I figured it was because I have an android. Good to know it wouldnt have made  a difference if I did have an Iphone. Its one of those inside jokes of our family. I am the only one out of 20+ who doesnt have an iphone. Even my 10 yr old niece has her moms old one. Seriously thinking about changing if the Iphone 11 pro prices come down. Those pictures I see are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness there is someone else who does that too. We have 3 different pizzas delivered when we order. Thought I was the only one who indulged the boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??? Is that the same as four wheeling? Sorry for being ignorant.
> 
> 
> 
> We are that way In August. Whew we are halfway through. Boo to the wine club tho on ruining the surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> For the first time I really believe it will not be open in December. Hearing the news about the resorts last night hit me so hard. I know, first world problems and in the grand scheme of things should not upset me the way it did. Just really feel like our December trip may not happen now. We chose December because what holidays bring to Universal. Not sure I want a watered down version. Selfish I know, and  who know what December will bring. Finally though the seeds of doubt have crept in.
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking I need to go to a butcher like schumi does. FIL left me some Wrights think bacon and it was watery and ick today.
> 
> 
> 
> Insurance and medical bills, pure evil.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I have never seen these. Too cool. Love the boxes. I think I would almost buy them just for the boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> Cooler and rain sounds nice right about now. We are supposed to be having north winds this week, but it is sill hot and muggy. My nook in my bedroom is steaming already. I just cant bear to close the blinds and turn on the light though
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 518650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We typically havent eaten at many of the restaurants in the hotels, but we did enjoy the kitchens breakfast buffet, Good to know we shouldnt go there for other meals.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the theme; the colors and 60 style, but would probably never stay there as I am old and do enjoy a quieter venue for sleep. Really need to go visit tho and check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, Even with all the changes to the flights and the shorter hours unless things take a drastic turn Jeff and I will still be going in a month. Funny it was just 3 years ago we went to Uni for the first time. Last year we went twice and if not for covid would have had 3+ trips this year. I am hooked.



I have an android and love it.....it does everything the iPhone does.....I get teased a lot for mine but I laugh along as they have to renew theirs regularly.....

Janet informed me that a quad bike is an ATV......off road fun! 

Oh yes we have amazing butchers here......all locally produced items and fantastic quality. We also use delivery options from farms and fisheries up in Scotland.....we are lucky to live in such an island that has wonderful fresh quality produce.

That room looks beautiful........what a lovely view.......






macraven said:


> Snow
> That’s not your naked room is it?



And I thought I was the only one that had a room like that.....




Boys did come home caked in mud......only because they went in someone else’s car......lol.....he’d never get into our car like that.....other guy is a farmer and his car is perpetually dirty.......but they had a fabulous time.

Curries were top notch.....and Kyle enjoyed his pizza.......

There is a Thai place in a town about 20 minutes from us that we keep meaning to try one night.......we really must give it a go......

Now trying to find something to watch tonight.......not sure I fancy something scary after today.......but.....maybe.......


----------



## Realfoodfans

Going to bed to read do will say night all for now.


----------



## macraven

You are gonna miss charades night light  if you go to bed now.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, later this afternoon, another mall to look around, way too crowded for us, but store we went in was very quiet. Very nice sales lady saw us in line, and quickly checked us out.  Little one got a haul. Back to school shopping success. Including a linen piece that was so pretty.  While it gets warm most of our Septembers, she has some nice pieces to wear when cooler out.  I can’t believe she starts her second year of college in less than two weeks.  

Kids felt like another mix and match for dinner.  Plain and cheesesteak mac and cheese, chicken tenders, and tater tots. Oh my, I am full.  I am hoping for some of the noodles to be leftover.  Easy lunch.  LoL

Julie, hope you have a good night’s sleep.  Your trips to the walking paths sound quite lovely.  

Ah, I agree Schumi, dogs are good at knowing. So cute the dog loves Tom.

And my typical Saturday night. Relaxing with a small screen, and enjoying a cup of tea.

Littke one wants to go to the outlets, so I may do that tomorrow, as picked up item is a no, so big mall store is on the way to one of the outlets, so we can return it on the way to or back. I am hoping not crowded.

And yay, it is a Saturday night.  So, all the homies:


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, that chicken may be one of MonyK’s.  LoL


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

@keishashadow how many would you like?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Little Birthday gift arrived for the Birthday Boy this month!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Nice, DisneyLife.  I am sure will be liked when opened as his gift.  

Warning given, but so loud, warning may get louder.

Not sure where Charade is, but leaving the light on, as I need to sound that warning again.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

making a late night stop in!

It's a pizza and wings watching hockey night tonight here.  It is weird watching hockey in August with the air-conditioner humming.  We were hoping the Oilers would go a little farther.  Oh well.  Now I guess we will cheer for the Canucks...and hope that a Canadian team will bring the cup back home again.  

I heard about the hotels at Universal closing.  I wondered how many of you I would impact.  I am glad that reservations are being changed and sprinkles with some mummy dust.  I hope that the parks can weather the next half a year and start to come out of the other side of these crazy times.  

We had made plans to be in @Sue M's area for next weekend for a quick anniversary getaway.  But we cancelled as the DD and GD are coming for a visit instead.  So I will take a visit of cuddles, squeezing chucky cheeks anytime.  Our DD is needing to visit some of their friends that live here.  This virus and keeping small social circles is taking a toll on mental health for her.  So we said she can come visit and have some help with the baby.  The sil has to stay back and work.  He was laid off early in the shutdown, but is back working.  It will be good for all of us to see eachother again.  Even though we just seen them three weeks ago.  

Well, I should gather up the last couple things the boys need to fishing tomorrow.  I am staying home to putz, clean and get the bedroom ready for our DD and GB. 

Good night everyone...I hope to check back in a little sooner


----------



## Monykalyn

Made it to Orlando. Checked into resort then dashed to Jacksonville for grandsons bday party. Got back too late for grocery so quick stop at Walgreens to get a few items for breakfast.
Speaking of bedding- Schumi would be horrified (and I’m a bit embarrassed) as I realized son hasn’t had new bedding since he was little- when we upgraded his bed size we just used linens we had on hand - 5 years later kiddo gets to finally pick out his bedding. Coral and grey. Looks nice but now need to change curtains and get him a throw pillow that coordinates. He’s making his bed now though so it looks nice lol
Saw the Michael shirt and thought of HHN and Schumi  too!!

some pics from villa- huge three bedroom 3 bathroom - back when I thought it’s be 5 of us instead of three. Ah well grandson and hubs dd and her husband are coming to spend Friday night here and play in pool. Villa sleeps 12. We are right by the pools. 
Alysa is home watching her brother - and letting the animals take over. Her chicken is not happy the dog is taking “her” spot.
Score for the upgrades to hotels next month!!! We were at SF and I would have loved chance to see HRH.  Ah well. 
Ended up booking a night at CB on Saturday as we we check out of here that day, and I think hubs DD and family will come as well- family suite. Have them on reservation.
May go to Universal for a few hours tomorrow but may wait til Monday- and do the rest of shopping tomorrow instead and a pool afternoon. Couple long days to get here. Kiddo moves in Tuesday. She’s not sure she will stay in dorm or not, but may need too as she also gets her Covid test Tuesday.  
Charade sounds like a nice trip with B.
Hey to all!! Think I should sleep now lol!


----------



## Charade67

So sorry. I have neglected my duties. Please feel free to dock my pay. B and I started a new puzzle tonight and she insisted we finish it. We finished just before 1:00.



I wish I could show you the coolest thing about it - it glows in the dark.




Lynne G said:


> I can’t believe she starts her second year of college in less than two weeks.


 B moves back into the dorm on Saturday and starts classes on Monday. The summer has flown by.



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> View attachment 518852Little Birthday gift arrived for the Birthday Boy this month!!!


 Very nice. He will love it.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> We had made plans to be in @Sue M's area for next weekend for a quick anniversary getaway. But we cancelled as the DD and GD are coming for a visit instead. So I will take a visit of cuddles, squeezing chucky cheeks anytime. Our DD is needing to visit some of their friends that live here. This virus and keeping small social circles is taking a toll on mental health for her. So we said she can come visit and have some help with the baby. The sil has to stay back and work. He was laid off early in the shutdown, but is back working. It will be good for all of us to see eachother again. Even though we just seen them three weeks ago.


Hope you have some wonderful days of family time.



Monykalyn said:


> Made it to Orlando.


 Have a great trip. 

Gotta get some sleep.
Thanks Lynne for leaving the light on.


----------



## Realfoodfans

macraven said:


> You are gonna miss charades night light  if you go to bed now.


Just had the need for my bed - I love it even though I don’t sleep well! x


----------



## Realfoodfans

Happy Sunday everyone.  

@Monykalyn hope you have a wonderful trip.  More pictures when you can!

@Charade67 my mum would have to get a puzzle finished too but I take ages just doing a bit at a time.  Love that glow in the dark.

@Lynne G I don’t feel comfortable to shop yet — wish I did.  Have had some success with online sales though.  Got 2 lovely new pairs of Uggs. Got J & L wetsuits though they’ve only had chance to wear them once.  Not sure when an opportunity will arise to wear it but bought a lovely mid length black dress for going “out out” as one of our comedians likes to say! Perhaps Christmas who
knows.  Had two deliveries from Mountain Warehouse who sell mostly walking and leisure clothes.  Some really reasonable shorts and t shirts for everyone (not shorts for me I always cover my legs unless they are in the pool.

Woke to rain at 5 am and it hasn’t stopped yet.  The gardens will thrive.  Have to drive over to Dad’s today as I’ve sold a couple of small items on local groups and easier to get them and deliver than be waiting there for collections.

Also calling at MIL’s to collect a tv as on a freecycle group someone needing a tv so we have offered to donate one.  We have a few in storage too so if anyone is struggling will donate them.

Cooling weather might bring a return to our traditional Sunday roast dinner but have baking potatoes that need to be eaten so will decide later.  Chicken for sure.  Will get 2 farm chickens at another good farm butchers near Dad’s as they had a sign up on Friday with a special offer.

Have a number of store gift cards that I’m frightened of forgetting so later I’m going to gather them together and hopefully use them up.  M&S and John Lewis.  Very strange not been in either since last Christmas as had no wandering around time pre lockdown with Dad having his fall on NYE. 

Sad to see two teenagers missing in the sea at Lytham where we went on vacation.  Sands and tides are dangerous on that coast.  A third managed to get to safety and raised the alarm yesterday evening so no chance of them being alive now.

Time for another coffee and get some laundry on before I feed the family.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 518779
> 
> Ah, later this afternoon, another mall to look around, way too crowded for us, but store we went in was very quiet. Very nice sales lady saw us in line, and quickly checked us out.  Little one got a haul. Back to school shopping success. Including a linen piece that was so pretty.  While it gets warm most of our Septembers, she has some nice pieces to wear when cooler out.  I can’t believe she starts her second year of college in less than two weeks.
> 
> Kids felt like another mix and match for dinner.  Plain and cheesesteak mac and cheese, chicken tenders, and tater tots. Oh my, I am full.  I am hoping for some of the noodles to be leftover.  Easy lunch.  LoL
> 
> Julie, hope you have a good night’s sleep.  Your trips to the walking paths sound quite lovely.
> 
> Ah, I agree Schumi, dogs are good at knowing. So cute the dog loves Tom.
> 
> And my typical Saturday night. Relaxing with a small screen, and enjoying a cup of tea.
> 
> Littke one wants to go to the outlets, so I may do that tomorrow, as picked up item is a no, so big mall store is on the way to one of the outlets, so we can return it on the way to or back. I am hoping not crowded.
> 
> And yay, it is a Saturday night.  So, all the homies:
> 
> View attachment 518780



Glad you did well with shopping Lynne.....always good to get organised for back to college.....

Tom would love a dog one day, and this little one he is going to adore I know that.....yes, they have an amazing sense of things......just hope next time Poppy doesn`t do the same thing, although it`s not a room we would usually let a friends dog go in anyway......yep, doubt we`ll ever get a dog........







Pumpkin1172 said:


> making a late night stop in!
> 
> It's a pizza and wings watching hockey night tonight here.  It is weird watching hockey in August with the air-conditioner humming.  We were hoping the Oilers would go a little farther.  Oh well.  Now I guess we will cheer for the Canucks...and hope that a Canadian team will bring the cup back home again.
> 
> I heard about the hotels at Universal closing.  I wondered how many of you I would impact.  I am glad that reservations are being changed and sprinkles with some mummy dust.  I hope that the parks can weather the next half a year and start to come out of the other side of these crazy times.
> 
> We had made plans to be in @Sue M's area for next weekend for a quick anniversary getaway.  But we cancelled as the DD and GD are coming for a visit instead.  So I will take a visit of cuddles, squeezing chucky cheeks anytime.  Our DD is needing to visit some of their friends that live here.  This virus and keeping small social circles is taking a toll on mental health for her.  So we said she can come visit and have some help with the baby.  The sil has to stay back and work.  He was laid off early in the shutdown, but is back working.  It will be good for all of us to see eachother again.  Even though we just seen them three weeks ago.
> 
> Well, I should gather up the last couple things the boys need to fishing tomorrow.  I am staying home to putz, clean and get the bedroom ready for our DD and GB.
> 
> Good night everyone...I hope to check back in a little sooner




Pizza and wings sounds so good Pumpkin! I have no idea about hockey but hope it was fun......

And a visit from your daughter and grand daughter will be so lovely.......enjoy all those snuggles and cuddles......have a great Sunday Pumpkin........





Monykalyn said:


> Made it to Orlando. Checked into resort then dashed to Jacksonville for grandsons bday party. Got back too late for grocery so quick stop at Walgreens to get a few items for breakfast.
> Speaking of bedding- Schumi would be horrified (and I’m a bit embarrassed) as I realized son hasn’t had new bedding since he was little- when we upgraded his bed size we just used linens we had on hand - 5 years later kiddo gets to finally pick out his bedding. Coral and grey. Looks nice but now need to change curtains and get him a throw pillow that coordinates. He’s making his bed now though so it looks nice lol
> Saw the Michael shirt and thought of HHN and Schumi  too!!
> 
> some pics from villa- huge three bedroom 3 bathroom - back when I thought it’s be 5 of us instead of three. Ah well grandson and hubs dd and her husband are coming to spend Friday night here and play in pool. Villa sleeps 12. We are right by the pools.
> Alysa is home watching her brother - and letting the animals take over. Her chicken is not happy the dog is taking “her” spot.
> Score for the upgrades to hotels next month!!! We were at SF and I would have loved chance to see HRH.  Ah well.
> Ended up booking a night at CB on Saturday as we we check out of here that day, and I think hubs DD and family will come as well- family suite. Have them on reservation.
> May go to Universal for a few hours tomorrow but may wait til Monday- and do the rest of shopping tomorrow instead and a pool afternoon. Couple long days to get here. Kiddo moves in Tuesday. She’s not sure she will stay in dorm or not, but may need too as she also gets her Covid test Tuesday.
> Charade sounds like a nice trip with B.
> Hey to all!! Think I should sleep now lol!



Yay......a Monyk sighting..........

Tom and I were talking last night about some of the lovely folks we`ve met over the years and we realised it`s been 2 years next month since we met up! Where does time go......

I love the Michael tee!!!! Yes, such a shame about HHN......hope we get to say hello again one day......

I`m laughing at the bedding......honestly, my friends think I`m crazy too......and it is a bit of overkill.....I think I`m the one that isn`t normal with this......colours for his room sound lovely though. Kyle isn`t fussed what he has......I did try to measure his windows for new drapes.....I was getting fed up with the ones he has up.....I was firmly told no, there`s nothing wrong with the ones he has.......boys!!! 

Villa looks lovely, and yes, plenty of space for you. Glad you get to see the extended family too this trip. What a beautiful coat the dog has......yes, lovely puppy....I forget if it`s a boy or a girl?

Have a great rest of your trip and have fun at Universal if you do go.......would love to hear back your thoughts again.......and good luck with your daughters Covid test......






Slept so late this morning......dull and grey today, but no rain forecast till late tonight.......then rain and lightning forecast for tomorrow......low 60`s today......we had planned slow cooked short ribs today......but........

We have a surprise lunch today for two friends.......the ones who have the new puppy. It`s a surprise celebration as they have completed the sale on their business......they think they`re meeting us for lunch, but there will be 12 of us altogether....think it`ll be separate tables of 6, I`m not sure how they`ll work it at this restaurant.......but they have no idea this is for them.......other friend has organised it a little last minute to be honest, we just have to get them there......without them seeing the card and little novelty gift we got them. Large bag day too.

I think Kyle is taking us all in our car, and will pick us back up again......so we can have a glass of wine.

It`s a day to wear real shoes and a nice dress........hope one fits 

Lazy morning as I`ve done my hair already, bacon has been enjoyed.......and no plans to move till around 11.30ish.....perfect Sunday........







































Have a fabulous Sunday............




​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, a Good Morning to you all.  

Sunday it is, and that quiet one. Still light out, but overcast. Tea is just perfect, as feels like a cooler morning. While chances of rain, those rain losers will be those mostly South of me. I hope I am not in the South area the weather lady said it would be mostly where the rain would be. But we can use the rain, as all is green and colorful.

Pumpkin, sweet to get a trip away, but even sweeter to get to snuggle your GB and see your daughter. We haven’t been shopping much, but with college starting again, even though mostly online, little one did a good job of cleaning out her closet. It was time to fill in some of what she needed. We don’t stay long, most seem to wear mask correctly, and most seem to stay not close. We also try to stay away from any more crowded parts. And I have hand sanitizer in my bag, and I have used the hand sanitizers that all the stores we have been in, as they have them all around. We don’t eat or drink, avoid the food courts. I feel like it is an acceptable risk. Though we too have ordered online. I do think not being able to see and interact with others, is a huge mental stress. I am glad you are helping out your daughter.

MonyK, neat pictures and glad you made it.  Great to have such a big villa.  Yeah, I confess, kids beds did not get new until teens.  It just that life goes on, and more than 10 years pass, ooh, yeah, time for a new mattress.

Ah, I am the rain loser, I hear rain.  Not hard though.  So far.        

Oh, Schumi, I would think your lifestyle and home is not one I would think includes a dog. Have an enjoyable meal. Nice reason for all to celebrate.

Charade, like that puzzle, and so cool that it glows in the dark. Yeah, I am one that tends to not stay up late with puzzle, but my DSis is. She has finished puzzles after midnight.

Julie, you sound busy, and having a rainy day, too. Sad to hear of those teens lost at sea. Yeah, unfortunately, we hear of drownings, as when it is warm, swimming where no one should, happens.

I was tired.  I think the kids put headphones on after the warnings, so I have no idea when they went to bed.  I think I heard little one tell her brother to turn off the lights, but what time that was?  

And so tea and remote is my Sunday morning. As the only one up, a time to relax. And our typical Sunday will commence closer to lunchtime. Grocery shopping, trash out, and getting ready for the work week to start.

Whatever your Sunday plans are, hope it includes a smile or two.  And hope this finds all healthy and safe.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Good morning fam! Back from Orlando safe and sound. We had the best time at WDW and UOR! Trying to play catch up on all the posts glad to see everyone doing well for the most part. Will hopefully be able to do a longer post tomorrow with some of the trip highlights. Back to working on the house this weekend. Have a happy Sunday!!


----------



## Lynne G

Awesome Elsa!  So happy you had a great time, and are back, safely.  Enjoying the pictures, abd thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Elsaspiritanimal thank you for sharing your pictures and glad you had a good trip.

@schumigirl that sounds a lovely surprise.  We passed a few places very busy with people eating out today.  One in the village where my parents lived is very popular - has a bottomless Prosecco Sunday brunch offer on - not dog friendly so not for us.  As you say a dog in the family is a way of life but I’ve always had them - loving them too much is my weakness.

@Lynne G nice to have a quiet morning.  If not busy I join in our church meeting but not today.

Got the chickens in the oven now and sitting down to watch Jane Eyre while Emma and Kev watch Formula One.  GC are playing for now - sure to be hungry soon!


----------



## keishashadow

Sunday, funday . Plan on down time after doing laundry doing absolutely nuthin until youngest DS comes over, then I’ll grill the steaks. Week will start back up once the ‘lil gets dropped off again later tonight


schumigirl said:


> Not really a sandwich fan.....but you got me with that one!!!! We had bacon this morning and it`s always a ncie way to start the weekend.......


Read something that Leo’s are more predisposed to enjoy sandwiches.  Can’t argue with it


schumigirl said:


> Enjoy your drive, it sounds quite a way.....and yes, we liked the food beside the pool at the HRH, but that and the Palm are the only things we really do like there.....your whole trip sounds lovely though.....and lol to the side eye......jk


Haha not as bad as the woman I saw once on a place, asking all around her how much they spent on their tickets.  Aside from the obvious tacky factor, why would you set yourself up for the inevitable disappointment?


Lynne G said:


> Certainly fun with the lazy river.


Still annoyed that not once during a 4 night stay was the lazy river open the end of September.  Various excuses...didn’t open until after noon, protein spill, chemical issue, no life guard available.  Unacceptable, along with multiple other management sort issues.  I guess it’s easy to get spoiled after being accustomed to the established service levels at the other properties.


snowpack said:


> We typically havent eaten at many of the restaurants in the hotels, but we did enjoy the kitchens breakfast buffet, Good to know we shouldnt go there for other meals.


Appears we are in the distinct minority as to our ‘take’ on the Kitchen’s experience.  Many other here love it.  Might want to check out recent reviews.  I’m picky, many beloved places in both Citiwalk, DTD & WDW in general where I won’t waste my time dining


schumigirl said:


> Janet informed me that a quad bike is an ATV......off road fun!





DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> @keishashadow how many would you like?
> 
> View attachment 518803


At that price, i’d Order a couple of cases, minimum. Well, if our state allowed us to have wine delivered to our homes sigh.  

Nice stitch bracelet




Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's a pizza and wings watching hockey night tonight here. It is weird watching hockey in August with the air-conditioner humming. We were hoping the Oilers would go a little farther. Oh well. Now I guess we will cheer for the Canucks...and hope that a Canadian team will bring the cup back home again.


Yum, i checked out after the pens blew it.  My #2 team Blues hasn’t won a game yet eek


Charade67 said:


> Please feel free to dock my pay.


Nope, you have to work your lunch hour 


schumigirl said:


> think Kyle is taking us all in our car, and will pick us back up again......so we can have a glass of wine.


He is a handyman to have around . Enjoy


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Good morning fam! Back from Orlando safe and sound. We had the best time at WDW and UOR! Trying to play catch up on all the posts glad to see everyone doing well for the most part. Will hopefully be able to do a longer post tomorrow with some of the trip highlights. Back to working on the house this weekend. Have a happy Sunday!!



Nice!!!  So, number 1 Q, how did u manage in the heat with the masks? Did u see many plastic face shields vs traditional mask coverings?


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah Keisha, one of our perks of living in quaker state.  LoL.  Hey, at least you can now get wine and beer at Target.      As to hockey, the boys stunk it up the last time they played.  I’ll be over for steak,yum.  Thinking burgers tonight with the wide noodles older one bought when the kids went grocery shopping the other day.  That, and some fresh green beans.  Well, the thought as of now.  Kids may have other thoughts.

Well, I have one kid up, searching for the one game cartridge he does not remember where he put it.  The other, says she is up, but nary a sighting of her. 


Rain has left, for the time being.  Rainy Sunday we have.  So, will put the tea cup away, and see if I can get little one moving.


----------



## Monykalyn

Good morning! Lazy morning, shopping today and taking it easy I think. Resort has these great deals on takeaway family meals from onsite restaurant - tonight is fried chicken dinner, tomorrow is low country boil. $26 for two people. Can’t beat that and as we can eat in our villa...
Got my coffee. And oooohh I can buy more mugs now and keep in Owners locker!



schumigirl said:


> Villa looks lovely, and yes, plenty of space for you. Glad you get to see the extended family too this trip. What a beautiful coat the dog has......yes, lovely puppy....I forget if it`s a boy or a girl?


 Nemo is a boy. He’s such a happy dog and so bouncy.  But he is dramatic and heaves out huge sighs if he doesn’t get his way or you move too much and he’s trying to sleep lol. It’s so funny


Lynne G said:


> MonyK, neat pictures and glad you made it. Great to have such a big villa. Yeah, I confess, kids beds did not get new until teens. It just that life goes on, and more than 10 years pass, ooh, yeah, time for a new mattress.


Both the girls have had new bedding but poor Ben...he’s not cared much until now so I’ve put it on back burner.

Glad Elsa had a good trip! 
cool puzzle charade! 
Guess I should go wake the kid so we can go shopping before sun broils everyone.
TTFN!


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin1172 said:


> making a late night stop in!
> 
> It's a pizza and wings watching hockey night tonight here.  It is weird watching hockey in August with the air-conditioner humming.  We were hoping the Oilers would go a little farther.  Oh well.  Now I guess we will cheer for the Canucks...and hope that a Canadian team will bring the cup back home again.
> 
> I heard about the hotels at Universal closing.  I wondered how many of you I would impact.  I am glad that reservations are being changed and sprinkles with some mummy dust.  I hope that the parks can weather the next half a year and start to come out of the other side of these crazy times.
> 
> We had made plans to be in @Sue M's area for next weekend for a quick anniversary getaway.  But we cancelled as the DD and GD are coming for a visit instead.  So I will take a visit of cuddles, squeezing chucky cheeks anytime.  Our DD is needing to visit some of their friends that live here.  This virus and keeping small social circles is taking a toll on mental health for her.  So we said she can come visit and have some help with the baby.  The sil has to stay back and work.  He was laid off early in the shutdown, but is back working.  It will be good for all of us to see eachother again.  Even though we just seen them three weeks ago.
> 
> Well, I should gather up the last couple things the boys need to fishing tomorrow.  I am staying home to putz, clean and get the bedroom ready for our DD and GB.
> 
> Good night everyone...I hope to check back in a little sooner


Totally get that!  Family time is so important. But when you do come my way we’ll have to meet in person!

 Everyone! I’m alive! Sulking a bit, should haVe returned home yesterday from our 2 weeks at wdw. Daughter & I did a couple of short 2 night stays locally. We went to Whistler, and Harrison Hot Springs. Since she still had the 2 weeks off. And gave us something to look forward to. 
I‘m afraid our Nov Universal trip will be on the chopping block. I can’t see our border will be open. At this point I’m just hopeful that Aug 2021 will be a go. Isn’t this crazy? 
Hope all the Sans family is well. It’s breakfast time here and the bacon  is calling!


----------



## mckennarose

Another quick check in... 
Nephew is doing better, thank God.  We've been busy finishing our fence now that we were able to get more posts.  Who would've thought there would be such a shortage of pressure treated wood.  
Re: hockey.... I've been trying to watch on and off.  Still sad that the Pens are done, but the Flyguys are representing PA, so I'm ok with that.  Still rivals though, but not as much as the Caps.  I am also a big Bruins fan so happy they won yesterday, even without Tuukka Rask.


keishashadow said:


> At that price, i’d Order a couple of cases, minimum. Well, if our state allowed us to have wine delivered to our homes sigh.


J, you can get wine delivered to PA through this company:
https://www.wine.com/product/bartenura-moscato-ou-kosher-2019/603350
I buy from them all the time since I can never get my favorite Madeira here.  Your wine is a little more money than DLPN can get, but they have a stewardship program which is $30 (I think) and you get free shipping for a year.  They also offer discounts through the year on cases and frequent sales.
I think PA has now allowed wine delivery from out of state, but no hard liquor delivery.

Super jealous of everyone traveling, but happy for you all.  I'll live vicariously though you all. We're still bound to PA with the rules DH's company has on traveling to hot states.  Although two new testing sites are opening near us that are strictly for people needing a test for work, school, travel or other reason who are not sick.  They won't test anyone with symptoms.  DH is going to see if HR would allow that as an alternative to the mandatory 2 week quarantine.  I'm not holding my breath as the cases in our city are steadily increasing by 80+ per week.

DD's uni classes start tomorrow, but are online so far.  We are blessed to live close enough for her to commute if needed.  She graduated with a business degree in the Spring, but is going back and has no desire to dorm anyway.  The college sent a notice on Friday of a staff employee testing positive.  They also sent a large list of rules for students with mask info, how many kids can get together, fines, etc.  They set aside 70 dorm rooms for quarantine if needed.  Over 50% of classes are online right now, with 25% in person and the rest a hybrid.  The semester is divided into three blocks, which is a little hard to figure out.  Two of her classes start this week, one ends in October where she'll start three more that go until Thanksgiving break.  The other class will be the full semester until Thanksgiving break.  She'll have no problem doing those two classes until October and continue working, then she'll regroup with her schedule.

Off to make another batch of refrigerator pickles.  Would you believe that two of the jars I made last week are already gone?!  DD's boyfriend loves them and keeps snacking on them.  I'm going to make some hot ones today.  My cherry peppers are finally getting red and I'll hopefully get to make the hot Italian hoagie spread this week.  Those are canned, so I can put them away for winter.


----------



## keishashadow

mckennarose said:


> J, you can get wine delivered to PA through this company:
> https://www.wine.com/product/bartenura-moscato-ou-kosher-2019/603350


Thanks, yes, there are some options but still not workable for my needs 

The wineries have to have a direct shipper license. No wine club sort permitted unless they produce the wine. 

Unfortunately, By the time the fees r added in I can get at state store for basically same amount

“Wine that is directly shipped is subject to state and local sales tax and a $2.50 per gallon wine excise tax in lieu of the standard state 18% liquor tax”

PA gets us coming & going lol




mckennarose said:


> We're still bound to PA with the rules DH's company has on traveling to hot states. Although two new testing sites are opening near us that are strictly for people needing a test for work, school, travel or other reason who are not sick.


Funny how some in state companies have ‘enforceable’ rules vs suggestions 

the whole PIAA thing is so annoying  That testing is a great idea. The private boarding schools in our area are going to use those 10 min rapid ones 


mckennarose said:


> DD's uni classes start tomorrow


Here’s to a great year!


mckennarose said:


> Off to make another batch of refrigerator pickles. Would you believe that two of the jars I made last week are already gone?! DD's boyfriend loves them and keeps snacking on them. I'm going to make some hot ones today. My cherry peppers are finally getting red and I'll hopefully get to make the hot Italian hoagie spread this week. Those are canned, so I can put them away for winter.


Yum 
Found a pint of mushrooms lurking in fridge. Going to try to whip it & some marinated artichokes into some sort of Cold side pasta


----------



## mckennarose

keishashadow said:


> The wineries have to have a direct shipper license. No wine club sort permitted unless they produce the wine.
> 
> Unfortunately, By the time the fees r added in I can get at state store for basically same amount
> 
> “Wine that is directly shipped is subject to state and local sales tax and a $2.50 per gallon wine excise tax in lieu of the standard state 18% liquor tax”


Hmm, I'm definitely confused on how it all works, I only know that when I buy my fav Madeira directly at the store in Florida it's $49.99 and when I buy it through wine.com it's the same price.  They do add sales tax and my last purchase came to $52.99 (with the $3 tax).  I have the steward program so shipping was free.  But this is a wine we can't get anywhere up here or through the state run store, I checked a few times.  If you can get your wine cheaper at the state store that's good.  Ours always seems to be limited in what they can get.

Interestingly, the same Madeira at Wine Bar George is $125 per bottle!  Talk about a huge mark up!  We almost bought it, but then found a local store in Orlando that had it for $49.99.



keishashadow said:


> Found a pint of mushrooms lurking in fridge. Going to try to whip it & some marinated artichokes into some sort of Cold side pasta


Sounds good, I love both mushrooms and artichokes.  Have fun cooking!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

getting another quick stop in!!!


Monykalyn said:


> Made it to Orlando. Checked into resort then dashed to Jacksonville for grandsons bday party. Got back too late for grocery so quick stop at Walgreens to get a few items for breakfast.


I will live vicariously through your wonderful pictures!  I hope you have an amazing holiday.  


Charade67 said:


> So sorry. I have neglected my duties. Please feel free to dock my pay. B and I started a new puzzle tonight and she insisted we finish it. We finished just before 1:00.


I would love to do some puzzles.  Maybe over the winter, if things are still where they are I might have more time to do them.  I used to do  many puzzles years ago, but not for the last 15 yrs or so.  


Realfoodfans said:


> I don’t feel comfortable to shop yet — wish I did. Have had some success with online sales though. Got 2 lovely new pairs of Uggs. Got J & L wetsuits though they’ve only had chance to wear them once. Not sure when an opportunity will arise to wear it but bought a lovely mid length black dress for going “out out” as one of our comedians likes to say! Perhaps Christmas who
> knows. Had two deliveries from Mountain Warehouse who sell mostly walking and leisure clothes. Some really reasonable shorts and t shirts for everyone (not shorts for me I always cover my legs unless they are in the pool.


I am comfortable going shopping if there are fewer people.  Once it gets too busy, we leave.  We went out yesterday to get some clothes for the youngest ds who is entering into gr.12.  He knew where he wanted to go.  Two stores in the mall and we were done.  We went to best buy to look at a chrome book...went in, looked at prices, compared a couple and left.  we are extremely lucky here, very few active cases.  I think we are around 9 right now in our city and  in the county.  So out of about 300,000 people, we are doing great.  Now to keep it that way.  Our lives are pretty much the way it was before the lockdown,  only no international travel and travelling to other provinces is allowed in the western part of the country.  We will see what happens once the kids go back to school with the safety measures put into place.  It is such a fluid situation, and we will just go with the flow.  


schumigirl said:


> We have a surprise lunch today for two friends.......the ones who have the new puppy. It`s a surprise celebration as they have completed the sale on their business......they think they`re meeting us for lunch, but there will be 12 of us altogether....think it`ll be separate tables of 6, I`m not sure how they`ll work it at this restaurant.......but they have no idea this is for them.......other friend has organised it a little last minute to be honest, we just have to get them there......without them seeing the card and little novelty gift we got them. Large bag day too.


What an awesome surprise for your friends!!!!  I hope you have a wonderful time


Lynne G said:


> We haven’t been shopping much, but with college starting again, even though mostly online, little one did a good job of cleaning out her closet. It was time to fill in some of what she needed. We don’t stay long, most seem to wear mask correctly, and most seem to stay not close. We also try to stay away from any more crowded parts. And I have hand sanitizer in my bag, and I have used the hand sanitizers that all the stores we have been in, as they have them all around. We don’t eat or drink, avoid the food courts. I feel like it is an acceptable risk. Though we too have ordered online. I do think not being able to see and interact with others, is a huge mental stress. I am glad you are helping out your daughter.


We have been out and about.  I am not too bothered by the whole thing.  I do not like crowds of people and do not like being in malls/stores when they are busy.  It is not the virus...but the energy.  The family knows me, and when I have had enough of dealing with all the energy.   They do poke fun at me at times for it ( in a good way ) and they know I will not change in that aspect.  But yet, I can be in crowds at concerts, amusements parks...but the energy in those places is sooo different than at a mall or grocery store.   It is weird....but that is me.  I am unique in that way 


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Good morning fam! Back from Orlando safe and sound. We had the best time at WDW and UOR!


I will look forward to more pictures and stories about your trip!


mckennarose said:


> Nephew is doing better, thank God. We've been busy finishing our fence now that we were able to get more posts. Who would've thought there would be such a shortage of pressure treated wood.
> Re: hockey.... I've been trying to watch on and off. Still sad that the Pens are done, but the Flyguys are representing PA, so I'm ok with that. Still rivals though, but not as much as the Caps. I am also a big Bruins fan so happy they won yesterday, even without Tuukka Rask.


I am glad your nephew is doing better now.  Such a scare and he is so young.  I will keep sending positive thoughts that he makes a full recovery.  As for hockey...once our teams are out, we tend to not watch either anymore.  Your bruins are doing great!!!

@Sue M   I know your pain about being unsure about next year!!!  We were hoping to do  multiple trips next year and into 2022.  We will keep saving, and hope that we can travel without many restrictions upon returning home.  That will be the big one for us.  We can travel, but not do the quarantine upon returning home.  Dh can not be away from work for such long periods of time.  It makes me feel good the boarder is still closed, and probably will be for some times, but for us Canadians who was to escape our long cold winters, it will be along winter.  

Just putzing and organising in a quiet house by myself and the dog.  I have almost finished a project that has been sitting in my project room.  I was waiting for some inspiration, but it never came, so I just did it a basic upcycle.  I need to get it out of there.  Hoping the fabric I ordered comes soon, and I can start on 2 quilts for a fall project.  

Well, off to hang some new pictures.  I found a great set of co-ordinating frames, and I want to get them onto the wall today.  I ordered a couple new pictures if the granddaughter for my frames that I have specifically for her  The kids pick on me...that I have more pictures of her around the house, than I did of them while they were growing up. I also remind them that they were not nearly as cute or good as her 

Well, I am off to do a few things on my to do list for today.  Have a great day everyone!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Good morning fam! Back from Orlando safe and sound. We had the best time at WDW and UOR! Trying to play catch up on all the posts glad to see everyone doing well for the most part. Will hopefully be able to do a longer post tomorrow with some of the trip highlights. Back to working on the house this weekend. Have a happy Sunday!!



LOVE your pictures Elsa.......and look forward to your highlights......always lovely to hear folks experiences there.....

Don`t work too hard......good to see you back.......





Lynne G said:


> Yeah Keisha, one of our perks of living in quaker state.  LoL.  Hey, at least you can now get wine and beer at Target.      As to hockey, the boys stunk it up the last time they played.  I’ll be over for steak,yum.  Thinking burgers tonight with the wide noodles older one bought when the kids went grocery shopping the other day.  That, and some fresh green beans.  Well, the thought as of now.  Kids may have other thoughts.
> 
> Well, I have one kid up, searching for the one game cartridge he does not remember where he put it.  The other, says she is up, but nary a sighting of her.
> 
> 
> Rain has left, for the time being.  Rainy Sunday we have.  So, will put the tea cup away, and see if I can get little one moving.




It`s hard to imagine the way some States work with the alcohol laws being so different in many places......

Burgers are always good.....and enjoy that tea.....that`s what I`m having now.....we`re on to our second pot!!!






keishashadow said:


> Sunday, funday . Plan on down time after doing laundry doing absolutely nuthin until youngest DS comes over, then I’ll grill the steaks. Week will start back up once the ‘lil gets dropped off again later tonight
> 
> Read something that Leo’s are more predisposed to enjoy sandwiches.  Can’t argue with it
> 
> Haha not as bad as the woman I saw once on a place, asking all around her how much they spent on their tickets.  Aside from the obvious tacky factor, why would you set yourself up for the inevitable disappointment?
> 
> Still annoyed that not once during a 4 night stay was the lazy river open the end of September.  Various excuses...didn’t open until after noon, protein spill, chemical issue, no life guard available.  Unacceptable, along with multiple other management sort issues.  I guess it’s easy to get spoiled after being accustomed to the established service levels at the other properties.
> 
> Appears we are in the distinct minority as to our ‘take’ on the Kitchen’s experience.  Many other here love it.  Might want to check out recent reviews.  I’m picky, many beloved places in both Citiwalk, DTD & WDW in general where I won’t waste my time dining
> 
> 
> 
> At that price, i’d Order a couple of cases, minimum. Well, if our state allowed us to have wine delivered to our homes sigh.
> 
> Nice stitch bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> Yum, i checked out after the pens blew it.  My #2 team Blues hasn’t won a game yet eek
> 
> Nope, you have to work your lunch hour
> 
> He is a handyman to have around . Enjoy
> 
> 
> Nice!!!  So, number 1 Q, how did u manage in the heat with the masks? Did u see many plastic face shields vs traditional mask coverings?



Tom`s a Virgo but think he should have been a Leo.....yep, big sandwich fan!! 

How rude!!!! Who asks questions like that of anyone.......some people have no boundaries......

Yes, I was never a fan of The Kitchen......and I agree there are several place I`ll never waste time eating in again......a couple in Citywalk too!! There are some lovely places though we`ll happily go back to again. 




Surprise party went really well this afternoon......completely surprised it had all been organised for them.....the pub restaurant it was in had decorated the room we were all in with one of our friends and it looked amazing. 

Food was splendid and they did a wonderful job with everything. We went back to one of the other couples home and stayed there a few hours. Lots of laughs and chatters.....

Back home with several pots of tea.......I am not used to day drinking!! 

And shoes........I don`t really like shoes today. Although they did come off at friends home.......

They are hoping to have a proper party for their kids, family and all their now ex drivers and all staff at some point coming up to thank them........hope they manage it.

Will be an early night tonight......


mrose.....I was supposed to have quoted you......not sure where it went......but glad your nephew is doing much better....long may that continue. 

Love the sound of your cherry peppers!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hope everyone has had a good weekend.  Will catch up on posts tomorrow hopefully.

Can admit to you guys I’m struggling a bit at the moment but trying to keep busy and focused x


----------



## keishashadow

mckennarose said:


> Interestingly, the same Madeira at Wine Bar George is $125 per bottle! Talk about a huge mark up! We almost bought it, but then found a local store in Orlando that had it for $49.99.


Seems to usually be 2-3x going rate per bottle


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well, I am off to do a few things on my to do list for today. Have a great day everyone!!!!!


got motivated to clean out 2 unmentionables drawers. Half a garbage bag full of stuff.  Let’s just say my house is now Victoria’s Secret free.  All wicking, all the time now lol


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Seems to usually be 2-3x going rate per bottle
> 
> got motivated to clean out 2 unmentionables drawers. Half a garbage bag full of stuff.  Let’s just say my house is now Victoria’s Secret free.  All wicking, all the time now lol



Yes, the wine we have in The Palm is is on sale in the Ale House for around $36 instead of the $90+ price in the Palm......don`t mind paying for the "ambience" lol......

lol.....think we all have that type of drawer.....I also have a junk drawer in the kitchen that really is the bain of my life......I clear it out and Tom fills it up......

Although mine isn`t quite as bad as this one.......









Been saying for an hour I`m going to bed.........always was good at procastinating though.....we are both sat yawning our heads off......


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, junk drawer.  

And yeah, my clean up of closet and drawers included tossing of all VS items too, Keisha.

McK, happy to hear nephew is on the mend, now. Continued healing and get well wishes mummy dust sent his way.

Julie, hugs. Always some good days and not so good days. Okay to be sad and happy. Known to always be carried in our hearts. 

Burgers were a hit. Fried egg and cheese topped for all but little one. Plain she had. Tomatoes and red peppers on them, too. Corn was the side, as well as a German baguette piece. Full.

Trash cans filled, so time to roll them to the curb. Alarm set. Tea pot brewing. Cool night, as almost ready to put pants on. Who knew we’d have a cool enough day in August, to see pants and sweatshirts.

Oh, and way too crowded in the outlets, so only one store we went in. Most were wearing masks, though we saw some that clearly did not care to wear it right. But it was a good thing the store we did go in, was the one we really went there for, and got what older one wanted, little one also found an item she wanted. And oddly, mall was not that busy, and return was made, no fuss. Funny, seemed all in mall were returning stuff. So quick at both, grocery was not too crowded, and now stocked for a few days.

And yeah, truth:


And yeah,


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Hehe, junk drawer.
> 
> And yeah, my clean up of closet and drawers included tossing of all VS items too, Keisha.
> 
> McK, happy to hear nephew is on the mend, now. Continued healing and get well wishes mummy dust sent his way.
> 
> Julie, hugs. Always some good days and not so good days. Okay to be sad and happy. Known to always be carried in our hearts.
> 
> Burgers were a hit. Fried egg and cheese topped for all but little one. Plain she had. Tomatoes and red peppers on them, too. Corn was the side, as well as a German baguette piece. Full.
> 
> Trash cans filled, so time to roll them to the curb. Alarm set. Tea pot brewing. Cool night, as almost ready to put pants on. Who knew we’d have a cool enough day in August, to see pants and sweatshirts.
> 
> Oh, and way too crowded in the outlets, so only one store we went in. Most were wearing masks, though we saw some that clearly did not care to wear it right. But it was a good thing the store we did go in, was the one we really went there for, and got what older one wanted, little one also found an item she wanted. And oddly, mall was not that busy, and return was made, no fuss. Funny, seemed all in mall were returning stuff. So quick at both, grocery was not too crowded, and now stocked for a few days.
> 
> And yeah, truth:
> View attachment 519037
> 
> And yeah,
> View attachment 519038



I like your burgers, I had one at Red Robin the other day I almost always order the “Royal” but that egg was everything except the shell around it still, and I like a runny egg but not that one......lol

Getting ready to put steaks on in a few!


----------



## Lynne G

oh no, mine are fried just right, so just a little ooze.  Enjoy those steaks, DisneyLife.  

May be time for ice cream, and a blanket.


----------



## mckennarose

Realfoodfans said:


> Can admit to you guys I’m struggling a bit at the moment but trying to keep busy and focused x


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Super sleepy tonight, so I am just popping in the leave the light on and offer hugs to Real. Hope things start looking up soon.

Tonight's light is another throwback. Who remembers this one?


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, good old K Mart.  Or as my kids said, K Fart.  Thanks for the light, Charade.


----------



## macraven

Kmart and that blue light specials always got my attention in the store!

loved it when the special was for soda

Now that’s a porch light that really will light up and keep homies from tripping on the top step!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

ATTENTION Kmart shoppers.........!!!!!


----------



## macraven

Just caught up in the thread and bet most of you have already called it a night.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Just caught up in the thread and bet most of you have already called it a night.


----------



## Realfoodfans

macraven said:


> Just caught up in the thread and bet most of you have already called it a night.


Admit to shutting down early last night.  Woken this morning by Louie who likes to snuggle in to get your attention! Thankfully Kev got up with him as damp outside - and brought me my coffee and cream in bed - awe a lazy start!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Hehe, junk drawer.
> 
> And yeah, my clean up of closet and drawers included tossing of all VS items too, Keisha.
> 
> McK, happy to hear nephew is on the mend, now. Continued healing and get well wishes mummy dust sent his way.
> 
> Julie, hugs. Always some good days and not so good days. Okay to be sad and happy. Known to always be carried in our hearts.
> 
> Burgers were a hit. Fried egg and cheese topped for all but little one. Plain she had. Tomatoes and red peppers on them, too. Corn was the side, as well as a German baguette piece. Full.
> 
> Trash cans filled, so time to roll them to the curb. Alarm set. Tea pot brewing. Cool night, as almost ready to put pants on. Who knew we’d have a cool enough day in August, to see pants and sweatshirts.
> 
> Oh, and way too crowded in the outlets, so only one store we went in. Most were wearing masks, though we saw some that clearly did not care to wear it right. But it was a good thing the store we did go in, was the one we really went there for, and got what older one wanted, little one also found an item she wanted. And oddly, mall was not that busy, and return was made, no fuss. Funny, seemed all in mall were returning stuff. So quick at both, grocery was not too crowded, and now stocked for a few days.
> 
> And yeah, truth:
> View attachment 519037
> 
> And yeah,
> View attachment 519038




One of Tom`s favourite burgers in America is one that comes with a runny fried egg.....

Yes, we notice a lot of people are just not wearing the masks correctly.....might as well not bother if they`re not......

Have a good week Lynne.....with plenty of tea.....







Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Super sleepy tonight, so I am just popping in the leave the light on and offer hugs to Real. Hope things start looking up soon.
> 
> Tonight's light is another throwback. Who remembers this one?
> 
> View attachment 519101



That`s a new one for me......

Are you home now Charade?







macraven said:


> Kmart and that blue light specials always got my attention in the store!
> 
> loved it when the special was for soda
> 
> Now that’s a porch light that really will light up and keep homies from tripping on the top step!



We`ll need that porch light soon here......it`s getting noticeably darker in the evenings and early mornings now......of course doesn`t help we had rain all night.....




Monday again.........

Ended up falling asleep on the sofa for an hour......thought I`ll never sleep tonight....went to bed and slept like a baby.....till 4am when the rain bouncing down woke me up......it`s so still so it seemed even louder, got up and it was sweeping down......could barely see our driveway.

It`s off now but lightning forecast for this afternoon.....

Popping out for some fresh produce today and not much else......making cajun chicken breasts for tonight with a spicy kind of creole shrimp topping......although Tom just asked if he could have grilled cheese and tomato sandwich.......hmmm....er, no......

Breakfast was plain toast with preserves this morning......nothing exciting, but nice all the same.......thought I might have had a slight headache as we were all drinking champagne, red wine and cocktails yesterday.......never a good thing to mix drinks like that!!! Rule for me is never to mix.....but it was spread out over a lot of hours.....and a lot of water in between.....










































Have a wonderfully happy Monday.........














​


----------



## Lynne G

He, He, yep those Blue Light specials.  Always had to stroll by to see what the bargain was.  Have to say, not sad they are no more.  

Julie, glad you got some sleep, and how nice to not have to get out of bed, and brought coffee. Hope your weather is better today.

Schumi, your weather sounds no better. Hope your headache got better, and got what you needed from the produce place. Hehe, yeah, dinner maker is the final decider.  Yep, once in a great while, me and other family members have been seen napping on the sofa.  

Ah, almost a cool start and actually saw a shooting star in the predawn hour, as I decided to add some more trash to the can, around 4:30 this morning. Very sunny day, and back to our 80’s high temps. Rain in the 5 day forecast. Of course there is.  Summer.

Yes, Schumi, my tea cup is full of tea, and more will be drank as the day goes on.  

Yep, rarely do I be a night owl, Mac. Though by the time I went to bed, it was 11pm, late for me, but was not tired for some reason.

Lastly, yeah, work viewing has started for some time, now. Back to routine.

And so,


Have that marvelous Monday homies.

 Good Morning.


----------



## Monykalyn

View attachment 519152Upside down. But sunrise.  Off to Universal today- making the other two get up so we can take advantage of early entry with the APs.


mckennarose said:


> Nephew is doing better, thank God.


 Good news!  Love fridge pickles, but didn’t grow any cakes this year


Pumpkin1172 said:


> He knew where he wanted to go.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> We have been out and about. I am not too bothered by the whole thing. I do not like crowds of people and do not like being in malls/stores when they are busy. It is not the virus...but the energy. The family knows me, and when I have had enough of dealing with all the energy. They do poke fun at me at times for it ( in a good way ) and they know I will not change in that aspect. But yet, I can be in crowds at concerts, amusements parks...but the energy in those places is sooo different than at a mall or grocery store. It is weird....but that is me. I am unique in that way


 I am the exact same way. Part of it is I hate shopping. I start feeling claustrophobic if stores are packed.  Glad for Amazon Prime Wardrobe as it helps to do some shopping. 
One of our best times was New Years Eve in Epcot- the energy was amazing! Crowd was in mood to have fun but we didn’t see any “stupid” drunks or obnoxious behavior. It was more of “well it’s a party, its


schumigirl said:


> Food was splendid and they did a wonderful job with everything


 glad the surprise was pulled off!


Realfoodfans said:


> I’m struggling a bit at the moment


  


schumigirl said:


> .thought I might have had a slight headache as we were all drinking champagne, red wine and cocktails yesterday.


 ugh I learned the very hard way that I cannot under any circumstances have even a sip of champagne if I’ve drank anything else, even it is only a single glass of wine or beer.  Starting with champagne is fine, but ending -nope. 

We are so close to Seaworld we saw their fireworks last night.  Didn’t know they were doing any!   And watched a Netflix original movie called True Memoirs of an International Assasin.  Has Kevin James in it - he does the awkward guy stuff so well. Was pretty funny

Off to dress and parks! Have a great Monday!


----------



## Lynne G

Have fun MonyK!  Yay, for getting up early.  Hoping those lines to the garages are not at all or much smaller than I saw this weekend.  Sweet pic too.


----------



## schumigirl

Lol.....should have finished my sentence......I expected a headache but didn’t have one......thankfully!!! I drank loads of water in between them all.......

But, yes, as a rule......never mix drinks!!


Lynne......nice sounding weather for you......and enjoy that tea!


MonyK........have a fabulous time at Universal......yes, I love champagne and usually if I drink that.....that’s all I drink......But on certain occasions........

Kevin James is so funny!!



About to have lunch.......I’m so hungry today!! And looks to be brightening up instead of promised rain and lightning......


----------



## macraven

The only thing I am drinking today is coffee

trying to get moving as I’m a slug now

suppose to be a decent weather day here and look forward to it.

Hope monyk is still having fun on vacation.
Schumi always has fun everyday, even at home.
Lynne up early to start her work day, l imagine she is ready at the crack of dawn and ready for the job.
Julie got doggie snuggles this morning.

Hope all have a great day!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> The only thing I am drinking today is coffee
> 
> trying to get moving as I’m a slug now
> 
> suppose to be a decent weather day here and look forward to it.
> 
> Hope monyk is still having fun on vacation.
> Schumi always has fun everyday, even at home.
> Lynne up early to start her work day, l imagine she is ready at the crack of dawn and ready for the job.
> Julie got doggie snuggles this morning.
> 
> Hope all have a great day!



Sounds like a plan mac........

We have sunshine now instead of lightning.......so thinking of walking on the beach, after the rain the woods will be too muddy.....

Having a cup of tea first.......and replying to an email......


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, another tea day for Schumi and me.  Glad to hear no headache, Schumi, and walk on beach sounds perfect.  

Yep, Mac. Have always had an early start. Sorry not feeling peppy, but yay, for coffee drinking today. That’s something.

Trash truck was late today, but yay, all trash gone. Told kids to bring up cans.

More tea, and a bowl of boring cereal. Not sure what lunch will be. Maybe a hotdog, Grilled, of course. Told DH grill is ready, so why not grill for lunch. Will see. Since we have tomatoes and bread, I can see him making a double or triple decker tomato sandwich. Will see the kids choices when all ready for lunch.

Very sunny and bright, and not cool enough, shorts on.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Nice bright day - not what was forecast so pleasant surprise.  Thank you all for the hugs.

Lovely that you could see the fireworks @Monykalyn - hope you have a wonderful day.

Kept busy today and sorting things in “our” bedroom.  We thought we’d only be here a short while but no signs of courts reconvening for Em’s case for financial abuse.  Postponed in March and been advised could be next March or even longer.

So unpacked some boxes and deciding what we will need to retrieve from storage to live as normal a life as we can for a good while longer.

Sewed more name labels for J’s high school uniform - still not finished.

Kev had a shock this morning - won’t bore you with details but financial mistakes by major bank regarding MIL so he was straight to town this morning.  Official complaint now in process and immediately admitted their liability.  So much lack of professionalism in our banking these days.

Cooking a piece of gammon for later and will make wedges - swede ones for me.

Amended shopping delivery for tomorrow but haven’t managed to secure one for next week yet.

Hope everyone is having a peaceful or productive (or both) Monday x


----------



## Lynne G

Julie, busy house.  A shame Em has so many delays with her court case, and sad to say a bank was no better here with my MIL.  Glad Kev could get it straightened out quick. And woot, nice day after all.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

So a few things to get squared away for work real quick but I can easily get it taken care from home so that is nice, after I finish these waffles and bacon, I’m heading out as we are doing a Baby Yoda themed birthday for youngest, so will order cake, wife does often make them but she said to order one, so I will.

Nice and pleasant right now 70 out currently and will make it up near mid 80’s today!

Have a super duper dandy day!


Oh gonna get a few miles put on the new Type R!!!!!!!! That thing is very fun to drive!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Had a lovely walk along the beach......it`s a little breezy but fairly warm and although tide was quite a bit in, we still got on the sand....along with a fair few other folks! 

But, a warm day like this and it brings everyone out which is lovely to see. 

The beach we use is fairly quiet but the towns either side of us a few miles away are fairly busy seaside towns and do get busier than the one we go to. We did drive down and park just we were a bit worried it was going to rain, and the skies did look ominous for a while.....but sun is back out now.......cloud heading out to sea on the bottom picture.

Although I love the sea, I never go in. Only last week a woman drowned just along the coast from us, there are some very strong riptides out there. Incredibly sad. 

We do love living beside the sea, and although this won`t be our last home here as we will move again, it`ll be hard to give this up if we move inland. 

And change of plan for dinner tonight......fresh fish from the fisherman this morning.....hard to resist. Those boys get some lovely produce off our coast....


----------



## Lynne G

Nice beach pictures, Schumi.  Though will not eat fish, fresh caught fish is awesome for cooking same day.  Makes me want to go down the shore.  News said, while some Fall shore bookings are up a little, not enough showed up this Summer, which has caused some shore businesses to close for good.  In normal times, from Memorial Day weekend until Labor Day weekend, rentals are high priced, crowds still come.  Try getting a place to stay last minute, hard, and usually with a minimum of nights.  We haven’t been down in years.  Though if I go, it’s for the food.  Something about buying fresh made caramel corn, fresh baked coconut macaroons, and fresh made salt water taffy, on the boardwalk, that makes me smile, as it’s a tradition, and yum, I like all three.  By the time we get home, all get into them, with the popcorn the most eaten.  And you always ask for the lid off the popcorn bucket.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Nice beach pictures, Schumi.  Though will not eat fish, fresh caught fish is awesome for cooking same day.  Makes me want to go down the shore.  News said, while some Fall shore bookings are up a little, not enough showed up this Summer, which has caused some shore businesses to close for good.  In normal times, from Memorial Day weekend until Labor Day weekend, rentals are high priced, crowds still come.  Try getting a place to stay last minute, hard, and usually with a minimum of nights.  We haven’t been down in years.  Though if I go, it’s for the food.  Something about buying fresh made caramel corn, fresh baked coconut macaroons, and fresh made salt water taffy, on the boardwalk, that makes me smile, as it’s a tradition, and yum, I like all three.  By the time we get home, all get into them, with the popcorn the most eaten.  And you always ask for the lid off the popcorn bucket.



We eat a lot of fish, especially fresh fish caught locally, we have a lot of crab in this area too. But where we are from in Scotland, oh my.....it is amazing......lobsters, scallops, langoustines and so much more.....

It`s funny you reminded me of something. We say beach now, but when we were growing up in Scotland we used to go "down the shore" or in a Scottish accent it sounded more like "doon the shore". But England and other places all say beach, or down the water.....

I vividly remember how crystal clear the water was in the West of Scotland. 

I love coconut macaroons too......yes, it`s a shame so many places are losing business along tourist beaches.




Just finished a pot of tea with Tom......a while yet before I make dinner.

The fisherman skinned and boned the fish, but I always check it over myself as they can miss some. Going to do them simply in butter in the oven then make a lemon butter sauce to go with it and baby potatoes and carrots all from the farm store this morning......dinner is sorted!! 

And it never did rain......no lightning either.......


----------



## Monykalyn

Hagrids back open so the other two wanted to go.  Ugh says hour wait. At least they are loading the trains up and have all the fans on. I’ve already melted twenty times. Mask bothering me way more today with the heat lizard loving weather). Glad they are loading trains. Seems silly to skip cars with a fast moving ride outside.   No virtual lines on anything even with long wait times.  Not sure why they arent
Julie-they delays in the case must be so frustrating!!

baby Yoda party sounds fun! Hope it goes well

Been in line 20 minutes and 1/2 so maybe moving faster.  Think we may hit Kong, Spider-Man and maybe Jurassic falls and then head back for a Bourne show and head out.   I have EP after 4 but other two don’t- May upgrade especially as we will be back in November)


----------



## Lynne G

Awesome live report, MonyK.  Thanks for posting.  Yeah, on Facebook AP feed, many complaints about no virtual lines, and lines longer because of it.  Some sour about no virtual for Hagrid’s.  Hope the wait time is over exaggerated.

oh and because Passholder day, you can use the express starting at 2pm


----------



## Charade67

Quick post from lunch. Today is a busy Monday.




schumigirl said:


> That`s a new one for me......
> 
> Are you home now Charade?


Our Kmart stores used to offer specials on merchandise during the day and would have the flashing blue light on so shoppers would be able to find the specials easily. I think they stopped doing the blue light specials back in the early 90s.

I have been home since Friday afternoon. We just did a quick day trip to Busch Gardens. 



Lynne G said:


> He, He, yep those Blue Light specials. Always had to stroll by to see what the bargain was. Have to say, not sad they are no more.


We don’t even have a Kmart in our town anymore. No big loss though. Our old Kmart wasn’t very nice. There is a Hobby Lobby in that building now. 



Monykalyn said:


> Off to Universal today- making the other two get up so we can take advantage of early entry with the APs.


Enjoy! Wish I could be there too. 



Monykalyn said:


> One of our best times was New Years Eve in Epcot- the energy was amazing! Crowd was in mood to have fun but we didn’t see any “stupid” drunks or obnoxious behavior. It was more of “well it’s a party, its


We did NYE at Magic Kingdom once. Crazy crowded, but fun anyway. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Kept busy today and sorting things in “our” bedroom. We thought we’d only be here a short while but no signs of courts reconvening for Em’s case for financial abuse. Postponed in March and been advised could be next March or even longer.


I know that must be frustrating. Hope it gets settled sooner. 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I’m heading out as we are doing a Baby Yoda themed birthday for youngest, so will order cake, wife does often make them but she said to order one, so I will.


Sounds like a cute party. 



Monykalyn said:


> Hagrids back open so the other two wanted to go. Ugh says hour wait.


 I’d wait an hour. I am looking forward to trying that coaster.

almost time to get back to work.


----------



## Lynne G

So, no hotdog lunch.  As predicted, huge tomato sandwich had by DH, little one had a dry BLT, as did I. Neither of us like mayo, and I think DH could care less whether he had it on his sandwich.  So no mayo on the sandwiches.  Older one, I think, made french toast.  So diner lunch we made.  Dinner?  Maybe a combo again.  If I do hotdogs with baked beans, little one will not eat either.  So, have a like maybe 2 person serving of cheese tortellini, so may cook that up for her.  But, will see if that menu is a thumb’s up or not.  Though little one rarely turns down a pasta dish.


----------



## schumigirl

Ah Charade thought it was a weekend stay you had with your daughter........


Lynne.......we have BLT`s with no mayo......Tom is the mayo eater of us, not for me, but he doesn`t have it on a blt either. 

Does your son start college again soon too? I know your daughter is back fairly soon......so many are up in the air with all of this......one of my God Children was supposed to be doing a year at and American university in Rhode Island this year, but won`t be happening of course. I know she is completely gutted to miss this opportunity. 




Dinner was good.....fish was a treat. 

Lovely evening out, but no plans to sit out, it has started to cool a little around 7ish now. Hope we have a few warmer evenings still to come as it is still August.....winter is long enough. 

Time for pot of tea.........


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, older one is also back to school too, Schumi, but his college goes back two weeks after her’s.  Kinda annoys me, as they are on different schedules.   And he is all online, she is almost all online.  So different college experiences than expected.  Hard for both professors and students.  And a change for me, having a full house most likely all this 2 term year.  And, so far neither DH or I have returned to our office either.  We both think not until at least until after our Thanksgiving.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yes, older one is also back to school too, Schumi, but his college goes back two weeks after her’s.  Kinda annoys me, as they are on different schedules.   And he is all online, she is almost all online.  So different college experiences than expected.  Hard for both professors and students.  And a change for me, having a full house most likely all this 2 term year.  And, so far neither DH or I have returned to our office either.  We both think not until at least until after our Thanksgiving.



Ah, gotcha. yes, that is quite a change. 

It has been a very different college experience for kids with all this. I believe your son stays home for college but daughter has accommodation usually. Yes, very different for them. 

Kyle`s been told possibly the end of November for his firm, but he thinks it`ll be longer and possibly into next year. We said he`ll get his new car and it will hardly move......lol....huge savings on fuel though......always a silver lining!


----------



## keishashadow

Stayed up to watch the blues finally win one in OT.  Dragging today, fighting with ins co over a non-formulary drug, whee.  Need to hit up Aldi for basics before after work crowd clogs things up


Monykalyn said:


> We are so close to Seaworld we saw their fireworks last night. Didn’t know they were doing any!


Akin to a drive in in parking lot as I understand it initially.


macraven said:


> trying to get moving as I’m a slug now


Last house we owned convinced us all not to go outside without shoes upon our feet...a slug fest. No idea they grew that large


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I’m heading out as we are doing a Baby Yoda themed birthday for youngest, so will order cake


Sams had a cute cake i ordered earlier this yer


schumigirl said:


> Had a lovely walk along the beach......it`s a little breezy but fairly warm and although tide was quite a bit in, we still got on the sand....along with a fair few other folks!


Aaaaaaaaaaaah
Beeeeeeeeeeeautiful 


schumigirl said:


> we have a lot of crab in this area too.


Ours comes in a $20 pasturiezed can lol, when we can find it. Otherwise frozen with hit or miss quality. 

Jonah crab legs my fav, followed by soft shell or king crab. 





schumigirl said:


> The fisherman skinned and boned the fish, but I always check it over myself as they can miss some


Parents insist we eat my Dad’s fresh caught trout with bones...calcium good for you. When i got old enough to rebel, went for jar of PB & have never looked back


Monykalyn said:


> Seems silly to skip cars with a fast moving ride outside. No virtual lines on anything even with long wait times. Not sure why they arent


I’m going with they are following their stated safety protocols that were developed by experts (or lawyers lol). 

Regardless, hooray, More social distancing & cleaning = all the better IMO


Lynne G said:


> Yes, older one is also back to school too, Schumi, but his college goes back two weeks after her’s.  Kinda annoys me, as they are on different schedules.   And he is all online, she is almost all online.  So different college experiences than expected.  Hard for both professors and students.  And a change for me, having a full house most likely all this 2 term year.  And, so far neither DH or I have returned to our office either.  We both think not until at least until after our Thanksgiving.


Full house, but you will soon be escaping south


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

keishashadow said:


> Nice!!! So, number 1 Q, how did u manage in the heat with the masks? Did u see many plastic face shields vs traditional mask coverings?



I did better with the heat than I thought I would! Luckily the ride lines were so short that the only time I really noticed the heat was walking from the Swan to Epcot at 10am and walking from back in the studios over to the IOA entrance. I may or may not have had to stop at Voodoo donuts to cool off... Obviously I would have much preferred no mask but it was tolerable with so many rides and experiences being near walk on and most of the queues at least in shade, if not AC.

I don’t remember seeing anyone with just a face shield and no mask. I did see a few people at universal and the airport wearing both, but no one with a face shield by itself. In full disclosure I wasn’t really looking for it either though


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Stayed up to watch the blues finally win one in OT.  Dragging today, fighting with ins co over a non-formulary drug, whee.  Need to hit up Aldi for basics before after work crowd clogs things up
> 
> Akin to a drive in in parking lot as I understand it initially.
> 
> Last house we owned convinced us all not to go outside without shoes upon our feet...a slug fest. No idea they grew that large
> 
> Sams had a cute cake i ordered earlier this yer
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaah
> Beeeeeeeeeeeautiful
> 
> Ours comes in a $20 pasturiezed can lol, when we can find it. Otherwise frozen with hit or miss quality.
> 
> Jonah crab legs my fav, followed by soft shell or king crab.
> Parents insist we eat my Dad’s fresh caught trout with bones...calcium good for you. When i got old enough to rebel, went for jar of PB & have never looked back
> 
> I’m going with they are following their stated safety protocols that were developed by experts (or lawyers lol).
> 
> Regardless, hooray, More social distancing & cleaning = all the better IMO
> 
> Full house, but you will soon be escaping south




I love King Crab, one of our favourites......I have never tried a soft shell crab.....there`s just something about eating the shell of any kind that makes me pause for thought........never heard of Jonah crabs.

Nope, can`t do bones of any kind.....if any of us get a bone.....that`s the meal over. I am over the top OCD searching for bones in fish before I cook it........we get salmon delivered from a fresh place in Scotland, it comes already side filleted and boned....but before I cut it into portions, I go through with fish tweezers and fingers to doubly search......I have heard of folks eating the bones especially in smaller fish.....but ugh......

Tom loves river and sea trout.....haven`t had them for a while.....

Good luck with insurance and shopping......  

Lamps on just after 8 now......it`s still light, but not quite light enough to read or anything inside now......


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

keishashadow said:


> Stayed up to watch the blues finally win one in OT.  Dragging today, fighting with ins co over a non-formulary drug, whee.  Need to hit up Aldi for basics before after work crowd clogs things up
> 
> Akin to a drive in in parking lot as I understand it initially.
> 
> Last house we owned convinced us all not to go outside without shoes upon our feet...a slug fest. No idea they grew that large
> 
> Sams had a cute cake i ordered earlier this yer
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaah
> Beeeeeeeeeeeautiful
> 
> Ours comes in a $20 pasturiezed can lol, when we can find it. Otherwise frozen with hit or miss quality.
> 
> Jonah crab legs my fav, followed by soft shell or king crab.
> Parents insist we eat my Dad’s fresh caught trout with bones...calcium good for you. When i got old enough to rebel, went for jar of PB & have never looked back
> 
> I’m going with they are following their stated safety protocols that were developed by experts (or lawyers lol).
> 
> Regardless, hooray, More social distancing & cleaning = all the better IMO
> 
> Full house, but you will soon be escaping south



That’s where I went!!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Well we FJ after Hagrids and went back over to Studios to catch earlier Bourne show. Came out to find it had apparently stormed. Dashed to AP Lounge quick for button and magnet, and Paige got the AP HHN shirt. Decided we were done and hungry so off to Ale House, then resort and probably a nap!
College move in day tomorrow.



Lynne G said:


> And a change for me, having a full house most likely all this 2 term year. And, so far neither DH or I have returned to our office either. We both think not until at least until after our Thanksgiving


 yeah I hear ya- girls off to college and out of state but son has 2 days in person- 3 virtual.  I highly doubt I’ll be back in a home before next spring  And with schools the way they are DH won’t be doing in person assemblies or even deliveries- the cookie dough company ships direct to customer. So we will need three separate areas. I have to have a private area due to HIPAA.  I may do what that lady did on the car commercial- just go for a drive everyday for a “commute/alone time” 


keishashadow said:


> experts (or lawyers lol).


. Oh it’s LAWYERS no doubt, who’ve been majoring in CYA without any common sense nor experts weighing in.  Frankly if a virus can survive and hang out long enough to actually cause an infection in those coasters well- nothing in this world is gonna stop it anyway   
I’m loving not having people breathe down my neck though in the lines!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Well we FJ after Hagrids and went back over to Studios to catch earlier Bourne show. Came out to find it had apparently stormed. Dashed to AP Lounge quick for button and magnet, and Paige got the AP HHN shirt. Decided we were done and hungry so off to Ale House, then resort and probably a nap!
> College move in day tomorrow.
> 
> yeah I hear ya- girls off to college and out of state but son has 2 days in person- 3 virtual.  I highly doubt I’ll be back in a home before next spring  And with schools the way they are DH won’t be doing in person assemblies or even deliveries- the cookie dough company ships direct to customer. So we will need three separate areas. I have to have a private area due to HIPAA.  I may do what that lady did on the car commercial- just go for a drive everyday for a “commute/alone time”
> . Oh it’s LAWYERS no doubt, who’ve been majoring in CYA without any common sense nor experts weighing in.  Frankly if a virus can survive and hang out long enough to actually cause an infection in those coasters well- nothing in this world is gonna stop it anyway
> I’m loving not having people breathe down my neck though in the lines!!!!



Love the Ale House! One of our favourite places in Orlando.....

How did you find The Bourne Show? Oh and good luck with moving day tomorrow.....hope it goes well.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, MonyK, little one is very disappointed in not staying onsite, but with potentially only one class live, she realized much cheaper to just commute and stay home.  Lucky, she chose a close school.  And oddly, only kids to be tested are those in dorms,  Stupid, as no professor lives close to the campus, and most kids, including my little one now, are commuters or house not in the dorms. Normal dorm numbers are a very small population of the total number of kids, 30,000, going to that school. 

And yes Keisha, ready to get away, though still more than a 30 day out countdown.

Huge cake! And yep, we have had cakes and cupcakes from Sam’s Club. I haven’t baked a cake in years. Too easy to buy. And since we are not cake eaters, smallest cake or cupcakes is what we buy. Have got them from BJ’s too.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Looks like Ryan Reynolds made out ok on the Gin deal. $610 mil.


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> How did you find The Bourne Show? Oh and good luck with moving day tomorrow.....hope it goes well


The stunts and effects are pretty cool, storyline is a hot mess. Kinda a mashup of last two movies.  But the actors have obviously put a ton of work into it.  It’s just a bit weird with live actors with masks and the filmed stuff no masks so the blending isn’t what I’m sure they were planning on! Ah well hoping by time most get to see it we’ve been back at or closer to our old normal,
Thanks for the good thoughts on tomorrow!

Lynne- yeah I understand your dd disappointment on not bein in dorms, but does make sense for her to be home and save the money. I think that’s one reason both of mine chose out of state schools to eliminate any possibility of that. And wonder why commuters exempt from testing? Yeah makes no sense.

Cute cake DisneyLife!

Easy to forget how hot August is in Florida! Part of problem is spoiled by the June weather we had here, with so many days of lower humidity. I get why the parks don’t want people to walk around with a drink in hand as excuse to keep mask pulled up but omg, if I didn’t get some sips of water or lemonade or whatever when I needed it I’d be in ER with heat stroke, sitting down or not. Tried to be quick and discreet. I’m very afraid more will be sick due to stricter compliance and less hydration.
If I were a researcher with the money to do it, would be in the parks taking air samples and offering anonymous testing just to see if 1-any asymptomatic people in park, 2- if there’s any possibility of a virus surviving in this heat, especially with afternoon storms. If the 15 minute rapid saliva test becomes a real thing I’d so gladly do that to get rid of the mask in this heat


----------



## Realfoodfans

Night all - been official letter writing with Em tonight and no tv time as my eyelids are dropping so early radio time I think.  Have a good evening.


----------



## keishashadow

In the horn 2 hours w WDW trying to figure out WTH the $230.xx ck represented they sent.
Turns out the $ fur for the park closure. Had forgotten about that lol 

I kept mine rolling, gambling I could stretch it to cover dec trip.  Worked out

supposedly getting a full refund for GD Platinum APH as totolly unused.  Not holding my breath there but would be nice addition back into vacation fund

Carole only thing better than a Jonah crab leg is one that properly pre scored as in DCL. Going to be a looong time before there’s any sort of spread like that boohoo





DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> That’s where I went!!!
> 
> View attachment 519321


that came out nice. I went with 1/2 sheet but like that better


Monykalyn said:


> I’m loving not having people breathe down my neck though in the lines!!!!


Seriously, so gross, especially when it’s sticky.  I swear some


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> The stunts and effects are pretty cool, storyline is a hot mess. Kinda a mashup of last two movies.  But the actors have obviously put a ton of work into it.  It’s just a bit weird with live actors with masks and the filmed stuff no masks so the blending isn’t what I’m sure they were planning on! Ah well hoping by time most get to see it we’ve been back at or closer to our old normal,
> Thanks for the good thoughts on tomorrow!
> 
> Lynne- yeah I understand your dd disappointment on not bein in dorms, but does make sense for her to be home and save the money. I think that’s one reason both of mine chose out of state schools to eliminate any possibility of that. And wonder why commuters exempt from testing? Yeah makes no sense.
> 
> Cute cake DisneyLife!
> 
> Easy to forget how hot August is in Florida! Part of problem is spoiled by the June weather we had here, with so many days of lower humidity. I get why the parks don’t want people to walk around with a drink in hand as excuse to keep mask pulled up but omg, if I didn’t get some sips of water or lemonade or whatever when I needed it I’d be in ER with heat stroke, sitting down or not. Tried to be quick and discreet. I’m very afraid more will be sick due to stricter compliance and less hydration.
> If I were a researcher with the money to do it, would be in the parks taking air samples and offering anonymous testing just to see if 1-any asymptomatic people in park, 2- if there’s any possibility of a virus surviving in this heat, especially with afternoon storms. If the 15 minute rapid saliva test becomes a real thing I’d so gladly do that to get rid of the mask in this heat



yes, I imagine it`ll be quite different with the masks and so on.....yes, look forward to the old normal......that sounds much better than the new normal.....

That is a good idea on the testing.......you have to wonder why the so called experts haven`t thought of it.......






keishashadow said:


> In the horn 2 hours w WDW trying to figure out WTH the $230.xx ck represented they sent.
> Turns out the $ fur for the park closure. Had forgotten about that lol
> 
> I kept mine rolling, gambling I could stretch it to cover dec trip.  Worked out
> 
> supposedly getting a full refund for GD Platinum APH as totolly unused.  Not holding my breath there but would be nice addition back into vacation fund
> 
> Carole only thing better than a Jonah crab leg is one that properly pre scored as in DCL. Going to be a looong time before there’s any sort of spread like that boohoo
> View attachment 519367View attachment 519368
> 
> 
> 
> that came out nice. I went with 1/2 sheet but like that better
> 
> Seriously, so gross, especially when it’s sticky.  I swear some




They look GORGEOUS!!!!!

Now I want some......lol......may have to go to another seafood place to get some......yes, sadly that type of food selection is a thing of the past......

Nice refund!! 



Bedtime here for me........


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Well I finally started my trip report - I realized I'm a little wordy to post here.  So far only hotel and Disney stuff but I promise I will get around to UOR at some point too. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/mini-trip-report-wdw-and-uor-8-9-20-8-14-20.3810536/


----------



## Charade67

It's only 9:15 and I'm fading fast. DH is watching a movie that I care nothing about, so I may call it a night early. 

B moves back into her dorm on Saturday. I think the school will be doing a combination of in person and online classes. Dh says that classrooms can only be at 50% capacity. If the room is over 50% then they have to split the class. Half the class will be in person and the other half will be online. Then they will switch on the next class day. 

Some fun for tonight's light.


----------



## macraven

Another great night light charade!


----------



## schumigirl

Elsa will have a look at your TR.....looking forward to reading it........


Charade.........love the light tonight too!! 


mac........yep...it`s a beauty........




Tuesday again and the sun is shining this morning.........think as we don`t have much else to do today, we might go back down to the beach this morning for a walk along the sand again, it`s lovely being so close to it.....although we do tend to drive and park there....it`s only a 10 minute walk to get there, but we`ll head off to do some shopping after......don`t need much but looks like we can grill out today.......

Slept so well last night, being cooler definitely helps.......

Kyle has taken Thursday off, so him and I are going to go shopping and get Tom some more bits and bobs for his birthday. As we`re away for it, I`ll take his presents up from me, but he`ll get Kyle`s when he gets back.........struggling a bit...what do you get the man who has everything..........








































Happy Tuesday..........​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.  Will read your trip report soon Elsa - love following the different journeys.

Have online grocery shopping about 10 am.  Mostly store cupboard and cleaning essentials - and treats that J & L enjoy.

First hair appointment returning to the salon at 12.  Just a blow dry but will be nice to see everyone there.  

Children are away overnight and Em going to eat at a friends so we have booked at our regular pub/restaurant for ourselves.  They do excellent steaks so think that will be our choice - though I often choose a salad special as they do some different ideas.

We brought a Lloyd Loom basket back from my parents - Mum used it for Christmas tree ornaments but I’m using it for our laundry.  Currently pink and Kev was going to paint it grey for me today but I’ve asked him to wait as I quite like the distressed pink.

As it looks like we will be here as we head back into Autumn and dark nights and mornings we have to secure a few parts of the perimeter for when we can’t see Louie.  It’s going to be tricky as the areas are behind trees - it’s a huge garden - so we might have to put something on the far side in those areas.  

Hope everyone has a good Tuesday x


----------



## Lynne G

Yay! The day of the week Mac can have her Taco Bell dinner.

Good Morning Schumi and Julie.

Dinner plans sounds nice, Julie. Quiet night for two, even better. Enjoy your pub dinner. And we still have a fence, as it is nice to let dog out without worrying where they went. With replacements, it has survived three dogs so far. Aww, give Louie a hug for me.

Schumi, nice Kyle took off a day, to go shopping with you. Have no advice, my DH needs nothing as well. He is very hard to buy for. Very happy the Scottish plans are a go. Nice the family can finally get together.

Ah, not an interesting day for me. More chance of being a rain looser, and hotter, with closer to 90 degrees today.

And a hehe, both kids asked me what we are doing on my birthday.  I said, isn’t it what are you doing on my birthday.  No response.  I really don’t need anything either.  They know that.  Thinking of ordering out, as no cooking would be nice.

Enjoyed Elsa’s trip report. Great pictures and a nice read. Thanks for posting it.

Charade, nice light. I love Christmas lights. All the bright colors of the season. Yes.


With that. My routine is no different this Tuesday. Tea in hand, and have been ready for some time now. May seek out some breakfast. So, may all have that terrific Tuesday.


----------



## macraven

lynne you’ll be the queen of the day on the 21st

eat out and celebrate!


----------



## Robo56

Good Tuesday morning Sans family 







Did a peruse through I believe 12 to 14 pages of what everyone has been up to since I last posted. You have all been busy.




schumigirl said:


> If flip flops work for you, then keep wearing them. I just can`t as they kill me......and hate that bit between the toes! I wear heels for very short bursts of time, usually going out for dinner if I don`t have to walk too far from the car......and they`re not the high heels I used to wear in the 1980`s!!!! Those were the days........



I cannot wear flip flops do to foot issues. I don’t like the thing in between the toes.




schumigirl said:


> Kyle is left handed......we`re both right handed, but my mum is ambidextrous, so I guess it comes from her.......



I’am ambidextrous, but favor right hand. I can also to the amusement of grandchildren and husband pick things up with my toes and also write with my toes. Hubby says I have monkey toes.......LOL

My niece told me baby Jude (great nephew) can grab her hair and pinch with his toes......LOL.....it must be in the genes.



schumigirl said:


> She`s very competitive and likes to try and go one better on EVERY single thing ......but we make nice.....thats what my friend thinks is so funny......she hates she was spotted having a bacon sandwich in a cafe in town several years ago after being a preachy vegan for years......lol



That’s a hoot........we have some severe tree huggers in the family and they “bless their hearts” can be preachy and insufferable at times. They were vegetarians for a number of years and then came back to the meat eating world.




Lynne G said:


> So SF will be closed when I am staying there so moving to RPR or HRH. I think I may choose HRH, as never been there. Thoughts? Though I am moving to RPR after the SF stay.



I have stayed at HRH only once in all the years I have been going to UO.
I really like PBH, SF and RPR and I’am comfortable and familiar with these properties and the staff so like them best.

I think Universal really went out of their way to fix the issues for folks who were staying at SF and Adventura. I was staying a few days at SF before moving over to premier hotel and had actually called and altered my reservations that morning and then that afternoon the email came out about the SF closing. The young man I spoke to that morning called me back at 7:15 pm that evening to fix my reservations. That was beyond kind. What a nice young man.




Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Good morning fam! Back from Orlando safe and sound. We had the best time at WDW and UOR



So glad you liked you trip. Look forward to your trip report. Thanks for sharing your pictures.

Monykalyn nice pictures........and a trip to Florida...awesome. Hope your daughters dorm move goes easy......I ‘am sure she will be glad to get settled.

Awesome cake DLP your youngster will love “The Child Cake”. We have some “The Child” fans in the family too. They have some nice “The Child” toys at Target and Walmart.

My dad arrived Friday for a stay and I have been busy.  My sister invited us up to her camp ground where she has a large motor home property. We had a really nice time and dad really liked it there.

I had dinner for our son’s birthday on Sunday. It was a so nice to celebrate our sweet boy’s 43rd birthday. He is a wonderful son. We are truly blessed to have him.





My sister and I took dad to a small scenic town about an hour away to a restaurant called the Overlook yesterday. He liked it there when we took him and stepmom a few years ago. So we decided to take him back. It sits up on a hill overlooking the Ohio River. We then went down the road to a old general store and they had old toys that were a blast from the past.












He has lost so much weight since stepmom passed that he had to go out and buy some new pants so I did some alterations to the length for him. Brother sewing machine is still working like a charm.

I’am going to take him out today for a drive in Jaguar with the top down.  Hubby can’t as he has a walking boot on his foot. He is having some tendon issues with his foot and the foot doctor has him in a boot see if it will help.

It’s been warm here. Humidity has been a little better past couple of days.

I have a pedicure appointment today. I always look forward to happy feet.

Schumi so glad to hear your trip to see your mum in Scotland is a go.

Keisha what a great dress up night you pulled together for the family at Drive in for RHPS.

Taco night Mac.

Lynne hope the tea is tasty this morning. I have my HHN mug full of coffee this morning.


Hope all are well and living life to its fullest.

Shout out to Tink, Sue, Patty and all the Sans family


----------



## Robo56

new masks


----------



## macraven

for Robo’s son
Hope he gets cake and lots of it


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Robo.  You have been busy!  And great reasons to be so.  Hope your dad puts more weight on, nice to have such a beautiful place to eat, love the pictures, and a big Happy Birthday to your son.  How cute little Jude.  Hope your coffee is hot and plentiful.  My cup is not as great looking as your mug.  Will be very nice to say hi to you.  I think my HRH stay may be my last, but I am with you, my favorite is PBH, with SF next, though I do like RPR.  I was sad to hear SF closing, as has to be hard for the staff.  But I doubt I will ever get such a rate for the Hard Rock again. So I am excited to stay there, and be so close to the Studios. I am very thankful to Universal to move me, with a rate freeze, that gets me to a higher level hotel.


----------



## macraven

Robbie I can’t wear tongs anymore also
When I did wear them, I padded that stem that goes between the toes with a few bandaids wrapped around it.

only sandals I can wear are Teva.

Sounds like you and sis treated your day to a great place.
I’m sure he enjoyed it especially for the enduring memories.

Are you ready for Florida yet?
When do you go back to your home there?
Doing and fall trips to the Darkside with the grandkids this year?


----------



## macraven

Lynne are you saying your HRH stay may be your last trip, or did you mean last stay there?


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Lynne are you saying your HTH stay may be your last trip, or did you mean last stay there?



Oh may be my last at the Hard Rock, not Universal.  Most of the time, I am price conscious, and well will pay a few dollars more for PBH, I always seem to book the Royal. Will be looking at a SF RPH split next year.

Hope your day is going well.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Happy Birthday to your son @Robo56 - mine just a little younger at 36 but also a blessing to me - has always had my back and can always make me smile.  How lovely to have your Dad to stay and get out and about - wonderful view there!

Went into town for my hair and everywhere still very, very quiet - only went in a couple of places to get flowers for my hairdresser and mini muffins for them all to share.  Good to be back but usually lots of fun in there but again very quiet and only 3 clients at a time.

We are having sunshine and showers today but heading out to eat in about an hour - have a new movie to watch so planning to just enjoy our meal then return to watch that.

Catch up later.


----------



## macraven

I think you will like using the shortcut for
Hrh to the studios
Takes minutes !

Room sizes is a nice thing at hrh and you will like the extra space.

I enjoyed that at hrh.

When I switched to RP, liked the very short walk to city walk and Islands
If the boats are full or not available yet, quick walk from
RP

I hope you enjoy your stay at HRH!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Dang I'm so disappointed I had booked directly at HRH now! LOL JK. I got a great AP rate there for part of my Sept trip. I'm very excited to try it out I have never stayed on that side of the lagoon.

It is tough being back at work after vacation - I just want to play at the parks all day again! Oh well one month and I will be there again so I cannot complain too much.

Beautiful day out here - think we are going to grill out burgers and sweet corn for a nice easy dinner tonight.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all. On the road again waiting for gymnastics to be over

Carole had to Read trucker cartoon twice to get it lololol


Monykalyn said:


> if I didn’t get some sips of water or lemonade or whatever when I needed it I’d be in ER with heat stroke, sitting down or not. Tried to be quick and discreet. I’m very afraid more will be sick due to stricter compliance and less hydration.
> If I were a researcher with the money to do it, would be in the parks taking air samples and offering anonymous testing just to see if 1-any asymptomatic people in park, 2- if there’s any possibility of a virus surviving in this heat, especially with afternoon storms. If the 15 minute rapid saliva test becomes a real thing I’d so gladly do that to get rid of the mask in this heat


not a stretch to think they quietly already are

believe I posted local Rich kid boarding schools Are doing the 10 min tests   Bubble preservation. They have the resources to buy the pricey equipment


Charade67 said:


> It's only 9:15 and I'm fading fast. DH is watching a movie that I care nothing about, so I may call it a night early.
> 
> B moves back into her dorm on Saturday. I think the school will be doing a combination of in person and online classes. Dh says that classrooms can only be at 50% capacity. If the room is over 50% then they have to split the class. Half the class will be in person and the other half will be online. Then they will switch on the next class day.
> 
> Some fun for tonight's light.
> 
> View attachment 519399


Reminds me of SW Xmas trees on lake.


Realfoodfans said:


> First hair appointment returning to the salon at 12. Just a blow dry but will be nice to see everyone there.


Always a great mood booster!


Lynne G said:


> Ah, not an interesting day for me.


Hey, u bumped mine up by posting the bumble !


macraven said:


> lynne you’ll be the queen of the day on the 21st
> 
> eat out and celebrate!


You lead the parade


Robo56 said:


> I cannot wear flip flops do to foot issues. I don’t like the thing in between the toes.


I wore those bass flip flops all the time back in day but they quit making them. my toes said said No mad when I saw them a few years later. Loved them. JackieO wore. I always felt elegant with them in my Fred  Flintstone feet



Robo56 said:


> My dad arrived Friday for a stay and I have been busy. My sister invited us up to her camp ground where she has a large motor home property. We had a really nice time and dad really liked it there.
> 
> I had dinner for our son’s birthday on Sunday. It was a so nice to celebrate our sweet boy’s 43rd birthday. He is a wonderful son. We are truly blessed to have him.


Aw that sounds so nice!


Robo56 said:


> I’am going to take him out today for a drive in Jaguar with the top down. Hubby can’t as he has a walking boot on his foot. He is having some tendon issues with his foot and the foot doctor has him in a boot see if it will help.


Yikes good luck to him


macraven said:


> only sandals I can wear are Teva.


The straps eat my ankles  no arch either rules them out for me but they look sleek

I’m trying to find sweet spot to break in Birkenstock’s. Last all of five min yesterday lol


Lynne G said:


> Oh may be my last at the Hard Rock


They have consistently been a good $70+ a night more than RPh whenever I price it for a 3-4 day stay.

Oddly, anything a week or longer and RPH tends to cost more

rarely PBH price drops a month or less out,  then I pounce


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, I am sure you still got a very good AP rate, Elsa.  Sorry to miss ya by a few days.  Yep, while we do grill year round, including when it snows, Summer days are perfect to grill dinner.  And yours sound lush.  Yum.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, and Julie, meal than movie sounds perfect way to end the day.  

Keisha, yeah, I was many a field with two playing travel soccer. Yeah, I guess with the smallest of the three, makes sense how they post rates for the hotels. But I am looking forward to staying at Hard Rock, sitting by pool and enjoying food and drink. Had a very nice time doing just that at the pool when Patty very kindly invited me to share her cabana there, last year.

With that, hey Patty, hope all is well with you.

Ah, a what for lunch. Kids left, I think to get food and whatever older one said he broke and wants a new one.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Been catching up on Elsa’s trip report such a great one worth reading!!!

We only have Universal trips planned right now but seeing those photos, think it’s time to start planning!!!!!!!!


----------



## macraven

Keisha my Teva has an arch.
Bought mine a zillion years ago before they were reinvented

Elsa I go to the Darkside last week of September.
Will you be there at that time or earlier?

Have not heard from pattyw in a long time!
Lynne so you know how she is doing?
Tell her to get her butt over here!
And she needs to bring a note from her mother so we can excuse her absence here...jk


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Lynne G said:


> Oh, I am sure you still got a very good AP rate, Elsa. Sorry to miss ya by a few days. Yep, while we do grill year round, including when it snows, Summer days are perfect to grill dinner. And yours sound lush. Yum.



Darn too bad we will miss each other! But I'm excited for you to have a get away and have gotten the great hotel upgrade!! 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We only have Universal trips planned right now but seeing those photos, think it’s time to start planning!!!!!!!!



Yes!! Its so much fun to do both I think! And with no fast passes it makes the day feel a lot more carefree like Universal! 



macraven said:


> Elsa I go to the Darkside last week of September.
> Will you be there at that time or earlier?



I'm heading to WDW from 9/16 - 9/20, then I'll be at UOR 9/21 - 9/23. Any chance the end of my trip overlaps you at all?


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, for some reason, I thought your stays were reversed, Elsa.  Hopefully, we can get a Dismeet, would be nice to say hi to ya, as I too will be at the Hard Rock from late on  the 20th for the next couple of days, as I don’t move over to Royal until the 25th.  Hope your Disney portion is a great as your Universal part.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

You are correct originally that was the plan but my SIL needs to get home earlier for work, so changed around my UOR portion! Woohoo Hope we get a chance to at least say hello to any Dis'ers that will be there at that time too!


----------



## macraven

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> You are correct originally that was the plan but my SIL needs to get home earlier for work, so changed around my UOR portion! Woohoo Hope we get a chance to at least say hello to any Dis'ers that will be there at that time too!


Sorry to say you’ll be back home when I will be there
Missing a meet up by days.

but Lynne will be the welcoming committee so you will be able to meet one of the homies you know from the board!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Darn too bad we will miss each other! But I'm excited for you to have a get away and have gotten the great hotel upgrade!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!! Its so much fun to do both I think! And with no fast passes it makes the day feel a lot more carefree like Universal!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm heading to WDW from 9/16 - 9/20, then I'll be at UOR 9/21 - 9/23. Any chance the end of my trip overlaps you at all?




Hard to believe it’s almost been a year since we’ve been to WDW, our last trip was last September and we did 12 nights split in half between UOR and WDW!!!

We get in the 20th next month and the countdown clock is ticking!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 519434
> 
> Yay! The day of the week Mac can have her Taco Bell dinner.
> 
> Good Morning Schumi and Julie.
> 
> Dinner plans sounds nice, Julie. Quiet night for two, even better. Enjoy your pub dinner. And we still have a fence, as it is nice to let dog out without worrying where they went. With replacements, it has survived three dogs so far. Aww, give Louie a hug for me.
> 
> Schumi, nice Kyle took off a day, to go shopping with you. Have no advice, my DH needs nothing as well. He is very hard to buy for. Very happy the Scottish plans are a go. Nice the family can finally get together.
> 
> Ah, not an interesting day for me. More chance of being a rain looser, and hotter, with closer to 90 degrees today.
> 
> And a hehe, both kids asked me what we are doing on my birthday.  I said, isn’t it what are you doing on my birthday.  No response.  I really don’t need anything either.  They know that.  Thinking of ordering out, as no cooking would be nice.
> 
> Enjoyed Elsa’s trip report. Great pictures and a nice read. Thanks for posting it.
> 
> Charade, nice light. I love Christmas lights. All the bright colors of the season. Yes.
> 
> 
> With that. My routine is no different this Tuesday. Tea in hand, and have been ready for some time now. May seek out some breakfast. So, may all have that terrific Tuesday.



I have the bottle of wine he knows about and Kyle has ordered a few things for him from me so he doesn`t notice my card being used.....but, I`m sure Thursday will be good for purchases......

Hope you`re having a good day and plenty of tea! 






Robo56 said:


> Good Tuesday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 519473
> 
> View attachment 519472
> 
> View attachment 519474
> 
> Did a peruse through I believe 12 to 14 pages of what everyone has been up to since I last posted. You have all been busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot wear flip flops do to foot issues. I don’t like the thing in between the toes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’am ambidextrous, but favor right hand. I can also to the amusement of grandchildren and husband pick things up with my toes and also write with my toes. Hubby says I have monkey toes.......LOL
> 
> My niece told me baby Jude (great nephew) can grab her hair and pinch with his toes......LOL.....it must be in the genes.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s a hoot........we have some severe tree huggers in the family and they “bless their hearts” can be preachy and insufferable at times. They were vegetarians for a number of years and then came back to the meat eating world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have stayed at HRH only once in all the years I have been going to UO.
> I really like PBH, SF and RPR and I’am comfortable and familiar with these properties and the staff so like them best.
> 
> I think Universal really went out of their way to fix the issues for folks who were staying at SF and Adventura. I was staying a few days at SF before moving over to premier hotel and had actually called and altered my reservations that morning and then that afternoon the email came out about the SF closing. The young man I spoke to that morning called me back at 7:15 pm that evening to fix my reservations. That was beyond kind. What a nice young man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad you liked you trip. Look forward to your trip report. Thanks for sharing your pictures.
> 
> Monykalyn nice pictures........and a trip to Florida...awesome. Hope your daughters dorm move goes easy......I ‘am sure she will be glad to get settled.
> 
> Awesome cake DLP your youngster will love “The Child Cake”. We have some “The Child” fans in the family too. They have some nice “The Child” toys at Target and Walmart.
> 
> My dad arrived Friday for a stay and I have been busy.  My sister invited us up to her camp ground where she has a large motor home property. We had a really nice time and dad really liked it there.
> 
> I had dinner for our son’s birthday on Sunday. It was a so nice to celebrate our sweet boy’s 43rd birthday. He is a wonderful son. We are truly blessed to have him.
> 
> View attachment 519498
> 
> View attachment 519497
> 
> My sister and I took dad to a small scenic town about an hour away to a restaurant called the Overlook yesterday. He liked it there when we took him and stepmom a few years ago. So we decided to take him back. It sits up on a hill overlooking the Ohio River. We then went down the road to a old general store and they had old toys that were a blast from the past.
> 
> View attachment 519541
> 
> View attachment 519534
> 
> View attachment 519535
> 
> View attachment 519536
> 
> View attachment 519537
> 
> 
> He has lost so much weight since stepmom passed that he had to go out and buy some new pants so I did some alterations to the length for him. Brother sewing machine is still working like a charm.
> 
> I’am going to take him out today for a drive in Jaguar with the top down.  Hubby can’t as he has a walking boot on his foot. He is having some tendon issues with his foot and the foot doctor has him in a boot see if it will help.
> 
> It’s been warm here. Humidity has been a little better past couple of days.
> 
> I have a pedicure appointment today. I always look forward to happy feet.
> 
> Schumi so glad to hear your trip to see your mum in Scotland is a go.
> 
> Keisha what a great dress up night you pulled together for the family at Drive in for RHPS.
> 
> Taco night Mac.
> 
> Lynne hope the tea is tasty this morning. I have my HHN mug full of coffee this morning.
> 
> 
> Hope all are well and living life to its fullest.
> 
> Shout out to Tink, Sue, Patty and all the Sans family



Belated Happy Birthday wishes to your son Robo.....I`m sure you made it a wonderful day for everyone. 

Lovely picture, what a beautiful place to visit......

Lots of good wishes for your dad and for your DH too....sounds a nasty injury. 

Thank you, we are excited to be finally going up.....it will feel like a real vacation after all this time!! 

Good to see you......




Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Dang I'm so disappointed I had booked directly at HRH now! LOL JK. I got a great AP rate there for part of my Sept trip. I'm very excited to try it out I have never stayed on that side of the lagoon.
> 
> It is tough being back at work after vacation - I just want to play at the parks all day again! Oh well one month and I will be there again so I cannot complain too much.
> 
> Beautiful day out here - think we are going to grill out burgers and sweet corn for a nice easy dinner tonight.




Oh sorry you`re back at work......but yes....you`ll be off again soon......loving your TR right now though......you pictures are beautiful......

Dinner sounds good....... 





keishashadow said:


> Hey all. On the road again waiting for gymnastics to be over
> 
> Carole had to Read trucker cartoon twice to get it lololol
> 
> not a stretch to think they quietly already are
> 
> believe I posted local Rich kid boarding schools Are doing the 10 min tests   Bubble preservation. They have the resources to buy the pricey equipment
> 
> Reminds me of SW Xmas trees on lake.
> 
> Always a great mood booster!
> 
> Hey, u bumped mine up by posting the bumble !
> 
> You lead the parade
> 
> I wore those bass flip flops all the time back in day but they quit making them. my toes said said No mad when I saw them a few years later. Loved them. JackieO wore. I always felt elegant with them in my Fred  Flintstone feet
> 
> 
> Aw that sounds so nice!
> 
> Yikes good luck to him
> 
> The straps eat my ankles  no arch either rules them out for me but they look sleek
> 
> I’m trying to find sweet spot to break in Birkenstock’s. Last all of five min yesterday lol
> 
> They have consistently been a good $70+ a night more than RPh whenever I price it for a 3-4 day stay.
> 
> Oddly, anything a week or longer and RPH tends to cost more
> 
> rarely PBH price drops a month or less out,  then I pounce




lol.....I knew you`d like it........

Howling at the Fred Flintstone feet.......lol.....yes delicate feet don`t run in our family either.......I swear one of my brothers should be in the Guinness record book!! 

Enjoy your gymnastic time........





macraven said:


> Keisha my Teva has an arch.
> Bought mine a zillion years ago before they were reinvented
> 
> Elsa I go to the Darkside last week of September.
> Will you be there at that time or earlier?
> 
> Have not heard from pattyw in a long time!
> Lynne so you know how she is doing?
> Tell her to get her butt over here!
> And she needs to bring a note from her mother so we can excuse her absence here...jk




I`ve never tried Tevas......I must give them a go at some point.....so many folks tell me how good they are.......



Been a busy day.......didn`t go for a walk on the beach, instead went and did some pruning on our fruit trees.....we lovingly call it the Orchard.....we have apples, plums and pears down there. 

Plums looked to be bumper this year.....but not as many as usual on this one......














(sorry for the pic quality....not a real camera)


Hope the gardener doesn`t mind us doing some work, he gets very protective over the gardens he loks after!! But, we should get a load of plums in the next weeks and the hedgerows should start with damsons and blackberries soon.....

Then spent an hour on the phone sorting out a billing issue......we have a double barrelled name, but predominantly use the middle name, that`s how we`re known....nothing dodgy.....lol.....so some folks get mixed up now and again and it takes forever to explain....you explain to one and they pass you to someone else and you have to start all over again......sigh!! Got it sorted....by the first woman we spoke to after being passed to 3 others. 

I have no middle name.....always wanted one......Tom has a middle name and hates it....it is funny how many people have the middle name Thomas. Came across two this week alone!! Just a SAN moment there........☺

Cooked a chicken in the slow cooker for dinner tonight.....it just falls to pieces that way.....delish.....made some spicy cous cous and roasted veg......spicy sauce and dinner is easy. 

Time for a pot of tea......


----------



## Lynne G

DisneyLife. I got the joy of a twice moved flights, so will be happy to say hello to ya either kinda late the day we both arrive, but will certainly try to say hello the day after. Bet your kids are looking forward to two pool places. I have a 3 park pass, so I will surely fit VB in at least a day or two.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> DisneyLife. I got the joy of a twice moved flights, so will be happy to say hello to ya either kinda late the day we both arrive, but will certainly try to say hello the day after. Bet your kids are looking forward to two pool places. I have a 3 park pass, so I will surely fit VB in at least a day or two.




Yup a big kid is looking forward to some splashing around also, and some lazy river cruising!!!

Our intention is to try to get to VB either 21st or 22nd before we move over to HR, our boys really love the HR pool!! There really isn’t anything super unique about it but we just love the vibe and surroundings. Spent many afternoon breaks and late evenings at that pool!!!

Have you seen all the face masks they have out now? Seen a Beetlejuice one that @bioreconstruct posted!


----------



## keishashadow

Carole - bought the mr a 10 foot electric limb lopper that has come in quite handy around our yard.  Nice to not need to drag out the ladder for small jobs.  Surprised how thick of a branch it cuts thru, believe specs said 10 inches.  So much easier & quieter than the chainsaw!



Lynne G said:


> But I am looking forward to staying at Hard Rock, sitting by pool and enjoying food and drink.


Same. One thing i really like about that pool is that the cabanas are set back from pool area to point where you can still grab great bit of real estate if just grabbing lounge chairs.

Not sure of what shortcut being bounced about.  Assume, not that death march from PBH lol

For those who have figured out it’s quicker to go to lower level, then out the hallway past the pool/GV rooms while doing AM rope drop...

Please keep the screaming kids in check, some of us are still snoozing in those lovely rooms


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, and I have been told to bring specific masks home, DisneyLife.  Weather when I wake up after my later night arrival the night before, will see if VB interests me or not.  Yep, did enjoy HR’s pool when it was a okay to pool hop.

Haha, yep I can be that lady, Keisha.  Though have to say, even with a late arrival, I most likely will still be up early.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

AP survey is coming around, did mine.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Carole - bought the mr a 10 foot electric limb lopper that has come in quite handy around our yard.  Nice to not need to drag out the ladder for small jobs.  Surprised how thick of a branch it cuts thru, believe specs said 10 inches.  So much easier & quieter than the chainsaw!



Now there`s an idea. Never thought about that.

Our gardener brings his when he does our place,  but today when we were trimming a few trees today we wished we had one of our own......will look to get one on Thursday when Kyle and I go shopping for him. We have a load of trees around us....genius Janet.......you are a genius!!!


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. Not much going on today. I spent most of the day dealing with insurance. Ugh! I will be glad when billing goes back to normal.



Lynne G said:


> And a hehe, both kids asked me what we are doing on my birthday. I said, isn’t it what are you doing on my birthday. No response. I really don’t need anything either. They know that. Thinking of ordering out, as no cooking would be nice.


 Definitely order out and get whatever you want. Enjoy your day.



Lynne G said:


> Charade, nice light. I love Christmas lights. All the bright colors of the season.


Thanks. I am looking forward to putting up our lights this year. We got some nice new lights for the yard instead of those tacky projectors dh likes to use. 



Robo56 said:


> I had dinner for our son’s birthday on Sunday. It was a so nice to celebrate our sweet boy’s 43rd birthday. He is a wonderful son. We are truly blessed to have him.


 Happy birthday to him. 



Robo56 said:


> new masks


Cute!



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Oh well one month and I will be there again so I cannot complain too much.


 I'm a bit jealous.



macraven said:


> And she needs to bring a note from her mother so we can excuse her absence here...jk


 I tried to find a Welcomer Back Kotter Epstein meme to put here, but I could only find ones referencing the other Epstein. 



schumigirl said:


> I have no middle name.....always wanted one.....


I don't have a middle name either.  Neither does my sister.  Our mom said our names were long enough and we didn't need another.  My brother has a middle name only because he shares a name with our father.  My mom always said that one day our maiden name would become a middle name. Um....no.  We gave B an unusual middle name. (Also starts with B) It is an old family name that used to belong to men, but I felt it was better suited for a girl now. 

All this talk of trips makes me really want to go back. I tried pricing a quick getaway, but it really isn't in the budget since we are planning to visit my brother in November and go to Disney in March. I guess I will just have to live vicariously through the rest of you.


----------



## Realfoodfans

We had an excellent meal out.  Best steaks we’ve had in a long while.  Delicious desserts.  The owner came over to chat and thank us for continued support - his staff are always good but working in masks etc definitely going the extra mile.  Not Disney but thought you might like to see a photo of it!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Realfoodfans said:


> We had an excellent meal out.  Best steaks we’ve had in a long while.  Delicious desserts.  The owner came over to chat and thank us for continued support - his staff are always good but working in masks etc definitely going the extra mile.  Not Disney but thought you might like to see a photo of it!
> View attachment 519686


Sounds amazing and very cute place to boot!


----------



## Lynne G

Picture looks like a postcard, Julie.  Glad to hear a wonderful meal, and hope the movie is good.  

A clean out freezer. Found opened package of mini egg rolls, and one opened package of pot stickers. Made rice, and home made Chinese style dinner. So two large bags out of the freezer and now in trash. Score one for dinner. Also made milkshakes, as does not that go good with fried food? I am really full.

Mac, did hear from Patty, she is doing well, and we should all cross fingers and toes that she can meet up with us next month. Let’s hope the states allow travel for her.

With that, it is a relaxing night. Nice day, and dry, as rain did come, but in the overnight. So glad this week is going by easily, so far. Since large Zoo announced late night for members this weekend, we are thinking of going Saturday night. Let’s hope the weather holds, as will be fun to see without sun heating you up as hot as during the day.

Ah, maybe puzzle time.


----------



## Charade67

I have decided that for the rest of the day I should not drive, operate machinery, make adult decisions, or do anything else that requires the use of a brain.  B asked for red beans & rice and sausage for supper. I cooked everything  according to directions, But it ended up very soupy. That's not the worst of it though. I was going to heat up some frozen broccoli in the microwave. I put a dish in the microwave, but forgot to put the broccoli in it. I turned on the microwave and melted the dish to the turntable tray. For some reason dh thought it would be a good idea to put the tray and dish into the sink and pour cold water over them. Of course, the dish shattered into hundreds of pieces.  Poor B takes everything so seriously and couldn't understand why we were laughing about it.  We cleaned up the shattered dish, but there is still a piece of it fused to the tray. I have already placed an order for a replacement turntable tray for the microwave.

So, in honor of my ineptness in the kitchen tonight, here is tonight's light.


----------



## macraven

Well, I don’t know what to say but yikes and hope you were able to make a sandwich for dinner

(No appliances needed to make a sandwich)


I understand your plcture now...


----------



## keishashadow

Looks like somebody’s in the market for a new MW. Still getting used to mine.

not sure if I mentioned the mr managed to install new toilet quickly last week. I could kick myself too tho. Went into store to pick it out and didn’t think to check the color.

it’s oyster vs white.  Shouldn’t be bothering me but it is, not as much as last week. Maybe I’ll get over it

but could just replace the sink & tub hehe. 





schumigirl said:


> Now there`s an idea. Never thought about that.
> 
> Our gardener brings his when he does our place,  but today when we were trimming a few trees today we wished we had one of our own......will look to get one on Thursday when Kyle and I go shopping for him. We have a load of trees around us....genius Janet.......you are a genius!!!


I’ll take that.  Here’s the one I bought. easy enough for me to use. He’s big on rechargeable tools. Kobalt for yard tools.  Dewalt for power tools
 Pic at bottom of post. iPhone fighting me tonight & winning 



Charade67 said:


> Thanks. I am looking forward to putting up our lights this year. We got some nice new lights for the yard instead of those tacky projectors dh likes to use.


We do far more for Halloween. Sadly think trick or treat won’t be sanctioned this year. Still will put up lights & a few large air browns & animatronics


Realfoodfans said:


> We had an excellent meal out.  Best steaks we’ve had in a long while.  Delicious desserts.  The owner came over to chat and thank us for continued support - his staff are always good but working in masks etc definitely going the extra mile.  Not Disney but thought you might like to see a photo of it!
> View attachment 519686


looks like a rectory, charming


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no Charade.  What a dinner time you had. 

Keisha, I’d get something like that, but DH has a manual one, that I have no idea where it came from. We have been doing tree duty lately. Had to get the tree branches off the back of our house, and very sadly, my maple tree was almost dead, from fungus that has ravaged all that kind of maple tree. So, down it came. Thinking of replacing it with another tree, but not in a hurry. One of the reasons, as birds still landed in that maple’s branches, my car a bird poop magnet. 

Yawning.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Sounds amazing and very cute place to boot!


I think you would love our “pubs” though often we lack in your standard of customer service!  We have a few around us that are very good.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Lynne G oh the late night zoo sounds a good plan!  At Christmas Chester Zoo do lantern nights but otherwise no late night openings.

@Charade67 good you could laugh about that - and therefore a very appropriate light!  I didn’t have (or want) a microwave at home but here I use Emma’s occasionally to warm chocolate pancakes for the children or nuke baking potatoes before they go in the oven.

@keishashadow the Egerton has had a few modifications over the years inside - most recently a deli and coffee spot at the far right end.  Years and years ago 35-40 when I was first at ICI - which was not too far away - we would go as a treat there for Friday lunch.  Two elderly ladies did the cooking and the bar area had a thatched roof.  Friday specials included an amazing cheese and onion pie - I can still remember it!

I have a buyer for a large double freezer from Dad’s - it’s like new as sadly bought to replace a broken one not long before his fall.  So back over to Bramhall to deal with that this evening.

It’s bright and breezy today so think the children will be out in the garden when they are home shortly. 

I need to complete an Amazon order that I’ve been adding too.  Couldn’t find photographic corners anywhere yesterday so that will be added on to other miscellaneous items!

Hope everyone has a good Wednesday.


----------



## schumigirl

*So, we have a very special birthday today.......*
_
*A very special lady and a very special friend is 21 again today....*_

*macraven......

Hope you have the best day.....you deserve it......*









































*









Have a wonderful day mac........*
​


----------



## schumigirl

Charade......yes, that is funny!!! Not much else you can do but laugh......hope it didn`t smell badly as burnt things often do.......


Janet.......yes, oyster will grow on you.......we were talking recently about how bathrooms from late 80`s were awful colours like turquoise.......when I bought my first home it had an avocado bathroom suite and the downstairs toilet and sink were dark burgundy.......they were changed within the month!!! 

I can`t find that brand in our stores, but found a nice Bosch one he might like. You know Tom though....not exactly Mr DIY.....so as long as I buy one that`ll look nice stored in his man cave it`ll be fine 




Wednesday again.........I thought it was Tuesday when I woke up......

The Government here has a scheme giving 50% discount if you go out to eat in most places Monday`s Tuesday`s and Wednesday`s. It`s to encourage us all to get back out to eat and get restauarants and pub`s businesses thriving again.....so the place I wanted us all to go for Tom`s birthday next week is fully booked! Darn it....

I`ll find somewhere else as there are plenty of places we can go and enjoy.....but we do love this place when we go back to Scotland. It`s on a road in the middle of nowhere, but it always busy as food is so good. 

Today weather is kind of sunny, but lots of cloud around.....rain forecast for this afternoon.......

Spent ages on Zoom last night with one of my Godson`s who lives in Austria.......haven`t seen him in a long time, but he reminded me of how I had to take him out of a christening years ago when they announced the child`s full name. I saw him looking a bit confused and then he started giggling......he had worked out the child`s initials were SMELL......and this for a 7 year old boy was the funniest thing on the planet.....he just couldn`t stop! His parents were the Godparents of the baby so Tom and I were looking after him......trying to take a howling with laughter 7 year old out of a church quietly is impossible. 

It`s a lesson for sure to consider a childs initials before naming them.....imagine going through life with a nickname caused by your dodgy initials......I`m sure there are a few out there with initials they wish they could change......

No lunch out today as we all went out Sunday......so have no idea for food tonight......might make a lasagne, and mac n cheese for Kyle. Lunch is turkey, arugula (or rocket to us) and tomato sandwiches......hoping the baker in the village has their lovely bread ready by time we go in......not home grown tomatoes sadly, but close enough......from the farm store close by.....lush!!!





































Have a fabulous Wednesday.......​


----------



## Lynne G

Good morning Julie and Schumi.  Still dark enough out, sunrise is coming shortly.  And we will have not a mostly sunny day, as why so dark looking out, those chances of rain are in the morning hours.  Then by lunchtime, rain chances done, and sun will shine through the remaining clouds.  80’s the high. I’d say, a nice enough day. 

Ah yes, Schumi is right, no Taco Bell running Mac, a birthday one. ,  Mac!   And so, the camel has remembered,


Hehe, Mac’s 4.  Anyway,  have a very happy birthday, Mac.

And see this Wednesday means, get over the hump of a day, and yep, on the way to a Friday. Woot!

Julie, nice to remember childhood treats places you went to. Have fun with the kids today.

Schumi, oh no, I think I heard about that dining out discount. I think some local places were trying to do discounts for eating out. We are not consistent, as we can dine in, at 25 percent full, but the State of NJ, has no dining in. Hope you reserve another nice place for Tom’s birthday. Yay, Scottish plans.

With that, yes tea.  And thinking, maybe that boring cereal.  As I think there is some left.  Off to see. 

May all the homies have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Happy birthday to @macraven! Hope the day goes well for you.

@schumigirl I’m sure you will find somewhere nice to eat but round here the popular ones are announcing they are booked up quickly for the Eat Out scheme.  

@Lynne G love the camels.  Still more coffee than tea here but sometimes only tea will do.

J arrived back home a little stressed - it’s so tough for them both - his father is taking Em to court for shared care - the children don’t want that but have no say  - so we are sat together watching Big Hero 6 - one of his favourites.  

Em has taken L to try and get her a dark coloured track suit - no luck nearby - as on days she has sports they are to go in the track suit all day.  Of course being 6 she loved a pink one they found but has to be black, navy or grey - not sure why and more expense that many can do without at the moment.

Asked what J would like for lunch - grilled cheese and ham toastie - so I will do that now.  Comfort food.


----------



## jump00

Happy Birthday Mac!!!!
Have a wonderful day.
Brenda


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, Julie, it is so hard for the kids.  I hope all can get worked out, with the kids’ happiness the most important.  Yeah, I go with tea, and then sometimes move on with coffee.  I am more a tea drinker, almost as always enjoy a a good cup of tea.  

Yeah, cereal. Eh.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Happy Birthday @macraven!! Hope you have an absolutely wonderful day!


----------



## mckennarose

@macraven  



I won't forget your birthday as today is my wedding anniversary too!  31 years.


----------



## macraven

Happy anniversary ....
Hope you have another 31 years together !


----------



## Lynne G

Aww,
 To McK.


----------



## macraven

Lynne I guess you missed it but we killed the restaurant a month back

taco bell no more while it stays drive thru only
Added Wednesday to our cook at home night

TB probably has more customers now with the drive thru


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> @macraven
> 
> 
> 
> I won't forget your birthday as today is my wedding anniversary too!  31 years.







Have a lovely day mrose......31 years is something to celebrate.......


----------



## Realfoodfans

@mckennarose happy anniversary to you both! Enjoy your day x


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Lynne I guess you missed it but we killed the restaurant la month back
> 
> taco bell no more while it stays drive thru only
> Added Wednesday to our cook at home night
> 
> TB probably has more customers now with the drive thru



HahHa., Always the Wednesday camel has to say hello. Yeah, one of my TBs has outdoor seating, but we have only done drive through. Have not ate in a restaurant since the first week of March. We are in no hurry, and with limited seating, not waiting for a table. Hey, Mr. Mac better have something nice for you, and no you cooking dinner, I hope.

Ooh,tea, see:


----------



## tink1957

popping in to wish mac a very happy birthday!


----------



## macraven

Thank you homies for the bd greetings !
Appreciated them all


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Happy Birthday Mac!!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Happy Anniversary to Mck!!!!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

mckennarose said:


> @macraven
> 
> 
> 
> I won't forget your birthday as today is my wedding anniversary too!  31 years.


Wow congrats on 31 years!! That is wonderful.


----------



## keishashadow

mckennarose said:


> @macraven
> 
> 
> 
> I won't forget your birthday as today is my wedding anniversary too!  31 years.


Wow, long time, congrats!


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## schumigirl

​Yep.......they are in some stores today.......

Went to a local Garden Centre today and there they were........lady there told me one of our main grocery stores now has them in too. I noticed when I went into one last week they had extended their stock of boxes of chocolates on the shelves that will become their seasonal row soon.......

Now, I adore Christmas....I absolutely love it.....I`m known as Mrs Christmas among my friends ......but middle of August is far too early even for me!

Dinner tonight wasn`t lasagne, but we had local crab.....made a small mixed plate up with some shrimp, and smoked salmon from Scotland, onion bread from bakery and a little mix of olives and cherry peppers stuffed with cream cheese....very nice it was too......Kyle had a pizza.....all home made tonight, he does loves take out pizza from our usual place, but does love his mum`s home made ones too.......❤

We have rain tonight......it`s still warm though so windows are all open, don`t mind listening to rain pattering outside.....

Sitting room lamps on just after 7.30pm.......outdoor porch lights are on a dusk till dawn sensor.....those came on about 20 minutes ago. Getting darker now in the evenings.....

Will be looking for Charade`s lights soon.......


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy birthday to @macraven!  
Happy anniversary to @mckennarose!


----------



## Monykalyn

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> AP survey is coming around, did mine.


 Universal? I’ve done several recently.  Seems after every park day I get a survey now.  


schumigirl said:


> trying to take a howling with laughter 7 year old out of a church quietly is impossible.


 oh dear I’m afraid I’d be a bad influence as I’d be laughing along with him  Mothers maiden name initials was KEG. All her sisters and brother had same initials. Try going through college with hose initials lol!
Kid all moved in yesterday. Pretty smooth except thunderstorm in afternoon - she was all moved in. But we helped her roommate and parents when we returned from lunch. She got her covid results within hours - negative as expected, Her and her roommate going to Disney on Friday as I guess roommate has extra ticket? 
Lazy morning, then return item at Target- brand new store around corner, only open a week! No ones found it yet, fully stocked and very nice alcohol department- more like a store within a store but will remember this location as one stop shopping. Employees practically gush over customers - at least right now before they are “discovered”. Walked around Disney Springs, did some shopping. Then lunch at City works Pour House. OMG such GOOD food, excellent service and tons and tons of drink and beer choices. Did a couple flights, then server- seeing as we were craft beer enthusiasts- brought several samples of other local breweries for us to try. Wanting to go back for brunch as the menu looks so good! They take Tables in Wonderland too, so nice discount. Had a choice of Universal or pool after- eh took pool as it’s hot. Overcast but not rainy, so pleasant. Too bad parks aren’t open later as night in the parks are my favorite time. 
Going to try for Universal tomorrow as we didn’t do much on IOA side. 

Kiddos room and Nemo just because. He’s apparently being very clingy with Alysa back home.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Universal? I’ve done several recently.  Seems after every park day I get a survey now.
> oh dear I’m afraid I’d be a bad influence as I’d be laughing along with him  Mothers maiden name initials was KEG. All her sisters and brother had same initials. Try going through college with hose initials lol!
> Kid all moved in yesterday. Pretty smooth except thunderstorm in afternoon - she was all moved in. But we helped her roommate and parents when we returned from lunch. She got her covid results within hours - negative as expected, Her and her roommate going to Disney on Friday as I guess roommate has extra ticket?
> Lazy morning, then return item at Target- brand new store around corner, only open a week! No ones found it yet, fully stocked and very nice alcohol department- more like a store within a store but will remember this location as one stop shopping. Employees practically gush over customers - at least right now before they are “discovered”. Walked around Disney Springs, did some shopping. Then lunch at City works Pour House. OMG such GOOD food, excellent service and tons and tons of drink and beer choices. Did a couple flights, then server- seeing as we were craft beer enthusiasts- brought several samples of other local breweries for us to try. Wanting to go back for brunch as the menu looks so good! They take Tables in Wonderland too, so nice discount. Had a choice of Universal or pool after- eh took pool as it’s hot. Overcast but not rainy, so pleasant. Too bad parks aren’t open later as night in the parks are my favorite time.
> Going to try for Universal tomorrow as we didn’t do much on IOA side.
> 
> Kiddos room and Nemo just because. He’s apparently being very clingy with Alysa back home.



That is one cute doggy........and nice room, looks quite spacious. 

Oh it was funny, I think the whole church all slowly thought about the initials and there was some nudges and sniggers.....parents completely oblivious till one of the grandparents pointed it out afterwards at the luncheon.......lol.....Christopher however just laughed out loud......although bellowed was more accurate.

Oh KEG is a good one too.......yes, I can imagine college being fun with those initials......lol........back when I was working, many moons ago I had an employee who had the initials ARS......and she really was one too!!! I`m sure there are some whoppers of initials out there.......

Glad the move went well and good news on the negative result. Sounds like a lovely trip you`re having and good food in there is always nice.

Enjoy your park time too.......


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Monykalyn glad the move went well.  So good that they are able to return.
Yes nights in the parks are my favourite.  I’m getting asked regularly now by J when we can begin our next Disney planning - due to be next year but I’m still holding fire on any promises!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Monykalyn said:


> Universal? I’ve done several recently.  Seems after every park day I get a survey now.
> oh dear I’m afraid I’d be a bad influence as I’d be laughing along with him  Mothers maiden name initials was KEG. All her sisters and brother had same initials. Try going through college with hose initials lol!
> Kid all moved in yesterday. Pretty smooth except thunderstorm in afternoon - she was all moved in. But we helped her roommate and parents when we returned from lunch. She got her covid results within hours - negative as expected, Her and her roommate going to Disney on Friday as I guess roommate has extra ticket?
> Lazy morning, then return item at Target- brand new store around corner, only open a week! No ones found it yet, fully stocked and very nice alcohol department- more like a store within a store but will remember this location as one stop shopping. Employees practically gush over customers - at least right now before they are “discovered”. Walked around Disney Springs, did some shopping. Then lunch at City works Pour House. OMG such GOOD food, excellent service and tons and tons of drink and beer choices. Did a couple flights, then server- seeing as we were craft beer enthusiasts- brought several samples of other local breweries for us to try. Wanting to go back for brunch as the menu looks so good! They take Tables in Wonderland too, so nice discount. Had a choice of Universal or pool after- eh took pool as it’s hot. Overcast but not rainy, so pleasant. Too bad parks aren’t open later as night in the parks are my favorite time.
> Going to try for Universal tomorrow as we didn’t do much on IOA side.
> 
> Kiddos room and Nemo just because. He’s apparently being very clingy with Alysa back home.



Yup, it was about new types of AP options.


----------



## Lynne G

Glad to hear move in was good, MonyK.  Yeah, heard has been very hot, and stormy.  Pour House sounds good.  We have 2 near us.  Older one is interested in new beer place down street from us.  Maybe we will stop by one day.  They have take out alcohol.  How nice is that?  

Ended up with make your own nachos, with fresh ground beef, melted cheese, cut up tomatoes and hot and red peppers.  Perfect.  Huge chocolate chip cookies, that little one and I split, and so full from that dinner and dessert. So yeah,



How cute, J wants to visit Disney, Julie.  Sadly, I would think later next year, maybe.  My kids are not eager to visit the parks, they would rather cruise.  We are still pretty sad about having cancelled our January one. But let’s hope all becomes much safer to travel, with open borders.

Time to relax, as ah, a sun filled Thursday, with ever closer to that 90 degrees, but lesser humidity, is tomorrow’s forecast.  As weather guy said, nicest day we will have in some time.


----------



## Monykalyn

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Yup, it was about new types of AP options.


Yeah I confess I didn’t care for many of them. I want my same benefits, no blockout and no huge price increase a la Disney!


----------



## Lynne G

So annoyed.  News reported at least 2 students at little one’s University tested virus positive, and they were all over the campus and in the buildings.  Move into the dorms was this past weekend, and you can’t tell me kids were not together, not wearing masks in the dorms.  And little one is to have her one live class starting on Monday, when school officially starts.  To say I am worried about that, yeah.  Not what I wanted to hear.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Very frustrating day at work. I spend half the day trying to upload a claim into a platform we don't normally use, had to call tech support for help, then, found out that the insurance company won't accept attachments. The attachments are needed to process the claim. Ugh. Looks like I have to take my chances with snail mail. 



macraven said:


> Well, I don’t know what to say but yikes and hope you were able to make a sandwich for dinner


 We managed to salvage the beans and rice and sausage, but the meal wasn't super great. We ended up going out for ice cream later. 



keishashadow said:


> Looks like somebody’s in the market for a new MW. Still getting used to mine.


The microwave is fine, but I did have to order a new turntable for it. 



keishashadow said:


> We do far more for Halloween. Sadly think trick or treat won’t be sanctioned this year. Still will put up lights & a few large air browns & animatronics


 We gave up on trick or treat. Last time we did it we only had about 4 or 5 kids come by. 



Realfoodfans said:


> good you could laugh about that - and therefore a very appropriate light! I didn’t have (or want) a microwave at home but here I use Emma’s occasionally to warm chocolate pancakes for the children or nuke baking potatoes before they go in the oven.


We probably use ours too much. Dh and I were laughing about our other kitchen failures. B was looking at us as if we were crazy.



schumigirl said:


> Charade......yes, that is funny!!! Not much else you can do but laugh......hope it didn`t smell badly as burnt things often do.......


Actually, it didn;t smell at all. I think I caught it before too much damage was done.



schumigirl said:


> The Government here has a scheme giving 50% discount if you go out to eat in most places Monday`s Tuesday`s and Wednesday`s. It`s to encourage us all to get back out to eat and get restauarants and pub`s businesses thriving again.....so the place I wanted us all to go for Tom`s birthday next week is fully booked! Darn it....


That sounds like a great deal. We have been trying to do our part to keep our locally owned restaurants open. 



schumigirl said:


> he had worked out the child`s initials were SMELL....





schumigirl said:


> It`s a lesson for sure to consider a childs initials before naming them.....imagine going through life with a nickname caused by your dodgy initials......I`m sure there are a few out there with initials they wish they could change......


 I once had a coworker who tried to talk His brother out of naming his son Alexander Sylvester. Their last name also started with an S.  The brother wouldn't listen though. Poor kid. 



Realfoodfans said:


> J arrived back home a little stressed - it’s so tough for them both - his father is taking Em to court for shared care - the children don’t want that but have no say - so we are sat together watching Big Hero 6 - one of his favourites.


Prayers that the court will decide in the best interest of the children. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Em has taken L to try and get her a dark coloured track suit - no luck nearby - as on days she has sports they are to go in the track suit all day. Of course being 6 she loved a pink one they found but has to be black, navy or grey - not sure why and more expense that many can do without at the moment.


Reminds me of when I had to get gym uniforms for B. We didn't have uniforms when I was in high school. So this was an odd concept for me. 



schumigirl said:


> Yep.......they are in some stores today.....


 We usually start seeing Christmas stuff in July. Way too early for me. 



Monykalyn said:


> Kid all moved in yesterday.


This will be us on Saturday. 

Going to have a quiet evening of watching old Twilight Zone  episodes. 

It's a little early, but I will leave the light on. 
Two lights tonight in honor of Mac and MRose.


----------



## macraven

I’m thankful for your lights 
Quite a clever one you are charade !


----------



## snowpack

Monykalyn said:


> . Off to Universal today- making the other two get up so we can take advantage of early entry with the APs.



A little behind with the post. Hope you are all having a wonderful time. Loving the pictures you are sharing.



schumigirl said:


> But, yes, as a rule......never mix drinks!!



Now whats the fun in that. Have to have a little bit of a challenge.



macraven said:


> The only thing I am drinking today is coffee



I have been all about the caffeine lately. Coke, not coffee. Havent really developed a taste for it. Can do some of Starbucks lattes and such, but thats about it.



Monykalyn said:


> Seems silly to skip cars with a fast moving ride outside.



I am hoping as the trend continues downward and the attendance goes up, they will abandon this. Our numbers have finally leveled and I'm hoping I dont jinx us, but we have even seen a slight decrease. Mandating masks I think had made a huge difference.



Monykalyn said:


> so off to Ale House



I have stayed onsite twice and still not made it there. Maybe this December.



Monykalyn said:


> If the 15 minute rapid saliva test becomes a real thing I’d so gladly do that to get rid of the mask in this heat



That would be so wonderful and seem like a better measurement that running a fever.



schumigirl said:


> get Tom some more bits and bobs for his birthday



I smiled so when I read this. Not sure I have ever heard anybody out here say that phrase. It's so cute. I am going to have try and remember that saying tomorrow and work it into a conversation. 



Lynne G said:


> Yep, while we do grill year round, including when it snows



I am going to have to call my hubby a wuss and challenge him. He doesnt ever grill in the cold.



schumigirl said:


> Howling at the Fred Flintstone feet.



Runs in my husband's family as well. Poor youngest son inherited them.




Charade67 said:


> Poor B takes everything so seriously and couldn't understand why we were laughing about it.



Oh No! I think we all have had a microwave mishap, but good you both could laugh about it.



schumigirl said:


> _*A very special lady and a very special friend is 21 again today....*_
> 
> *macraven......*



Happy Birthday Mac






schumigirl said:


> I won't forget your birthday as today is my wedding anniversary too! 31 years.







DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Yup, it was about new types of AP options



Was it about different perks for the pass or different levels  for the passes?


This week has flown by. Tomorrow is sale day and this weekend I have the house all to myself. Guys are going to Pigeon Forge for a jeep show. Taking mom to lunch for her birthday, but that is it. I dont think I should be excited as I am having the house to myself.

Excited to read everyone's experiences about visiting Universal.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

@snowpack can I just tell you how much I love your profile pic on so many levels??? I mean, Gryffindor Baby Yoda...


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> So annoyed.  News reported at least 2 students at little one’s University tested virus positive, and they were all over the campus and in the buildings.  Move into the dorms was this past weekend, and you can’t tell me kids were not together, not wearing masks in the dorms.  And little one is to have her one live class starting on Monday, when school officially starts.  To say I am worried about that, yeah.  Not what I wanted to hear.



Yes, not the news you want to hear right now. Sorry to hear that, it is worrying.





Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Very frustrating day at work. I spend half the day trying to upload a claim into a platform we don't normally use, had to call tech support for help, then, found out that the insurance company won't accept attachments. The attachments are needed to process the claim. Ugh. Looks like I have to take my chances with snail mail.
> 
> We managed to salvage the beans and rice and sausage, but the meal wasn't super great. We ended up going out for ice cream later.
> 
> The microwave is fine, but I did have to order a new turntable for it.
> 
> We gave up on trick or treat. Last time we did it we only had about 4 or 5 kids come by.
> 
> We probably use ours too much. Dh and I were laughing about our other kitchen failures. B was looking at us as if we were crazy.
> 
> Actually, it didn;t smell at all. I think I caught it before too much damage was done.
> 
> That sounds like a great deal. We have been trying to do our part to keep our locally owned restaurants open.
> 
> 
> I once had a coworker who tried to talk His brother out of naming his son Alexander Sylvester. Their last name also started with an S.  The brother wouldn't listen though. Poor kid.
> 
> Prayers that the court will decide in the best interest of the children.
> 
> Reminds me of when I had to get gym uniforms for B. We didn't have uniforms when I was in high school. So this was an odd concept for me.
> 
> We usually start seeing Christmas stuff in July. Way too early for me.
> 
> This will be us on Saturday.
> 
> Going to have a quiet evening of watching old Twilight Zone  episodes.
> 
> It's a little early, but I will leave the light on.
> Two lights tonight in honor of Mac and MRose.
> 
> View attachment 520100
> 
> 
> View attachment 520101




Glad you caught it in time before that nasty burned plastic smell appeared.....

Yes, it`s a good scheme, but a lot of places aren`t happy about it......alcohol is excluded from the discount and some people aren`t happy about that.....which is  a shame, it`s a good deal as it stands. Yes, we`ve been doing the same without discounts up till now.....trying to eat out and take out before this offer came in. It`s only for August so will be glad when it`s over and we can all get back into our usual places easily. 





snowpack said:


> A little behind with the post. Hope you are all having a wonderful time. Loving the pictures you are sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> Now whats the fun in that. Have to have a little bit of a challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been all about the caffeine lately. Coke, not coffee. Havent really developed a taste for it. Can do some of Starbucks lattes and such, but thats about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping as the trend continues downward and the attendance goes up, they will abandon this. Our numbers have finally leveled and I'm hoping I dont jinx us, but we have even seen a slight decrease. Mandating masks I think had made a huge difference.
> 
> 
> 
> I have stayed onsite twice and still not made it there. Maybe this December.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be so wonderful and seem like a better measurement that running a fever.
> 
> 
> 
> I smiled so when I read this. Not sure I have ever heard anybody out here say that phrase. It's so cute. I am going to have try and remember that saying tomorrow and work it into a conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to have to call my hubby a wuss and challenge him. He doesnt ever grill in the cold.
> 
> 
> 
> Runs in my husband's family as well. Poor youngest son inherited them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh No! I think we all have had a microwave mishap, but good you both could laugh about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Mac
> View attachment 520155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 520156
> 
> 
> 
> Was it about different perks for the pass or different levels  for the passes?
> 
> 
> This week has flown by. Tomorrow is sale day and this weekend I have the house all to myself. Guys are going to Pigeon Forge for a jeep show. Taking mom to lunch for her birthday, but that is it. I dont think I should be excited as I am having the house to myself.
> 
> Excited to read everyone's experiences about visiting Universal.



That`s true......I am being a bit dull......lol.......I do remember one evening many, many, many years ago......I mixed drinks!!!! Oh dear.......never want to experience that morning after again........and what annoyed me was one of my brothers was always telling me....never mix drinks....never mix the grape and the grain......which apart from that night I completely adhered too......that brother always bring that up to me when I`m being annoyingly virtuous......lol......he`s the best!!! 

Bits and bobs??? Not a common saying over there.....lol.....have to admit I`ve picked up more than a few classic sayings from mac and Keisha over the years.......

I think the Dis is mixing up quotes again.......it was mrose anniversary yesterday not mine......that happened to me a few days ago, I quoted someone and it gave the wrong quote, I think it`s a glitch that happens now and again.......mine is not till September......couple of weeks away yet.

Enjoy lunch with mum today......hope she has a lovely birthday too.....and yes, I quite enjoyed the house to myself when my two went out on the quad bikes or went to the go kart circuit recently.......nothing wrong with enjoying silence for a couple of hours......but you`ll be glad to see them back too......

Have a lovely day........





Thursday again........Kyle wants to go out to do our shopping this morning, so will pop out early and get what we need. He is a creature of habit and on weekends and days off he still gets up at the same time....so, me too. 

We more or less know what we`re getting him between us.....although the cries of "I don`t need anything" are being ignored. 

We did manage to get the original restaurant booked for his birthday, they called to say they had a cancellation so we got our booking after all. Happy about that. It`s been a long time since we`ve gone there, but it has a fabulous reputation. 

It`s going to be nice today, so we`ll grill out tonight........Kyle and I will be back for lunch so I cooked off some chicken thighs last night, kept the stock and shredded them, will make chicken noodle soup for lunch as it`s one of his favourites and since he`s off and not just grabbing a quick sandwich as he usually does it`ll be nice. He is supposed to have an hour for lunch, but rarely takes the full hour......says he doesn`t need it......ok. 

And bacon today.......just because...........














































Happy Thursday.......​


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Lynne G that is a worry for you but as with our GC going into school we researched and the figures show it is very, very unlikely to be anything but mild in the younger generation unless they have underlying health concerns.

@Charade67 thank you so much for your kind comments but sadly in the UK men have been allowed 50/50 shared care since 2014.  Em has been fighting this for over two years as he is so unreliable and never spent time with them before she got him out.  Court agreed he needed to prove he would “put them first” but he is a very articulate businessman and can say the right things.  Just doesn’t actually do them.  He definitely has unaddressed mental health issues.  Either way he was first allowed one overnight a week and then two and then alternate weekends - tomorrow will be sixth family court and expectations are he will now go to shared care.  It’s devastating for Em and the children but law says until 13/14 years old they are too young to make the decisions.  Sorry for the moan.  We have lots of support and people praying but to no avail.  

Particularly difficult for J with his additional needs.  The main reason shared care wasn’t given immediately was his denial of J’s diagnosis (possibly similar to his own) and not giving him support - which school and the GP backed Em up on.

Bright day here again but definitely cooler.  No plans made as Kev and Emma both have things they need to do.  Might get out in the garden later.  Brought three brand new jigsaws from Dad’s last night so thinking of starting another one soon.

Hope Thursday is peaceful for everyone and @Monykalyn continues to enjoy her trip. @schumigirl hope the shopping goes well.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

snowpack said:


> A little behind with the post. Hope you are all having a wonderful time. Loving the pictures you are sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> Now whats the fun in that. Have to have a little bit of a challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been all about the caffeine lately. Coke, not coffee. Havent really developed a taste for it. Can do some of Starbucks lattes and such, but thats about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping as the trend continues downward and the attendance goes up, they will abandon this. Our numbers have finally leveled and I'm hoping I dont jinx us, but we have even seen a slight decrease. Mandating masks I think had made a huge difference.
> 
> 
> 
> I have stayed onsite twice and still not made it there. Maybe this December.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be so wonderful and seem like a better measurement that running a fever.
> 
> 
> 
> I smiled so when I read this. Not sure I have ever heard anybody out here say that phrase. It's so cute. I am going to have try and remember that saying tomorrow and work it into a conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to have to call my hubby a wuss and challenge him. He doesnt ever grill in the cold.
> 
> 
> 
> Runs in my husband's family as well. Poor youngest son inherited them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh No! I think we all have had a microwave mishap, but good you both could laugh about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Mac
> View attachment 520155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 520156
> 
> 
> 
> Was it about different perks for the pass or different levels  for the passes?
> 
> 
> This week has flown by. Tomorrow is sale day and this weekend I have the house all to myself. Guys are going to Pigeon Forge for a jeep show. Taking mom to lunch for her birthday, but that is it. I dont think I should be excited as I am having the house to myself.
> 
> Excited to read everyone's experiences about visiting Universal.



Various perks and price points.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, all those with cleaver sayings.  Only heard bits and bobs except from Schumi, and not quite that saying either, DisneyLife.  

Very bright start, that sunny day is here.  Yay, tea in hand, happy Thursday.  And so fitting:
  Yep, drink up today, a Thirsty Thursday is here.  Yay for staying hydrated.  And don’t mix those drinks!

Julie, I am sorry Em and the kids are having such a hard time. I hope whatever happens, the kids know they are loved.

Schumi, hope the shopping was successful, and ah, little one would be happy eating chicken noodle soup with Kyle for lunch. It is her favorite soup, along with matzoh ball soup, that is chicken broth based. And Woot! Having a cancellation, so happy you now have place you wanted for Tom’s birthday meal.

And so, as the sun is streaming through my window, tea has been had, now the breakfast search. Hmm, waffles box was in the trash the other day, may see if some are left. That, or the ever boring cereal. 

Later homies, be good, and have a drink, that hot weather makes ya thirsty.


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> So annoyed.  News reported at least 2 students at little one’s University tested virus positive, and they were all over the campus and in the buildings.  Move into the dorms was this past weekend, and you can’t tell me kids were not together, not wearing masks in the dorms.  And little one is to have her one live class starting on Monday, when school officially starts.  To say I am worried about that, yeah.  Not what I wanted to hear.


Ugh!  I'm sorry.  We got the notice last week that one staffer was positive at dd's Uni and yesterday she got an email that one student tested positive.  This was only after two days of classes.  The kids are not wearing masks there either, and the whole town is worried that the kids will bring it in.  They had very low numbers when we had the big wave a few months ago.  The restaurants downtown (it's a cute little college town) closed their dining rooms because the kids were not wearing masks.  They already had issues with parties in the past week.  DD is online for this semester, so we are relieved about that and she's not had to go to the campus for anything yet.


----------



## mckennarose

Quick correction...
I just looked on the university covid page and there are 10 students positive!  Wow, that escalated quickly. 
It looks like they're implementing a new policy of reporting cases every Wednesday on the covid page instead of sending out individual emails.  I'm glad I looked!


----------



## Lynne G

Not good, McK.  I am sure there will be more reported as time goes by.  Yeah, this one class little one has, may go online quickly.  I don’t see how, 4 out of 5 have already been made online only.  Young people and masks don’t go together when the kids are together.  College life means kids interacting with many others.


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Not good, McK. I am sure there will be more reported as time goes by. Yeah, this one class little one has, may go online quickly. I don’t see how, 4 out of 5 have already been made online only.


I hope it goes online for her.  We lucked out that all of dd's are online, but they're doing the weird block schedule for this semester.  The last notice was that 52% of classes were online but I can see that changing.


Lynne G said:


> Young people and masks don’t go together when the kids are together. College life means kids interacting with many others.


They were interviewing kids on the news on Tuesday, since the story was coming out about them not wearing masks and having large parties.  The kids were talking about how if they get it, they think they'll be fine.  That's true, as most people recover just fine.  But it shouldn't be a reason to ignore both state and university regulations on masks and gatherings.  The university is imposing fines up to $1,000 for violating regulations on parties.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh I agree McK, kids don’t understand risks at times. At least my little one has always used a mask.  She is very good about trying to stay safe, and not too happy with me going away.  But I too have been trying to stay safe, and mask wearing and hand washing/sanitizing. 

She has been happy, that the virus changes happened during her first year of college and not her senior high school year.  And she enjoyed college life for almost two semesters, including a quick trip to NYC for Spring Break, before all that changed. 

Hope your DD enjoys her Fall semester.

Maybe our kids can get together one of these days.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all another beautiful day forecast here 


Lynne G said:


> My kids are not eager to visit the parks, they would rather cruise. We are still pretty sad about having cancelled our January one. But let’s hope all becomes much safer to travel, with open borders.


GD outright said she didn’t want to go to any park if she had to wear a mask 


Monykalyn said:


> Yeah I confess I didn’t care for many of them. I want my same benefits, no blockout and no huge price increase a la Disney!


What brainiac thot in a pandemic with less offerings in parks it would be a good idea to raise prices? 


Lynne G said:


> So annoyed.  News reported at least 2 students at little one’s University tested virus positive, and they were all over the campus and in the buildings.  Move into the dorms was this past weekend, and you can’t tell me kids were not together, not wearing masks in the dorms.  And little one is to have her one live class starting on Monday, when school officially starts.  To say I am worried about that, yeah.  Not what I wanted to hear.


Sorry 

do they have 14 day quarantine in place for residents?


Charade67 said:


> We usually start seeing Christmas stuff in July. Way too early for me.


I’m sitting outside a big lots waiting to grab a few Halloween items that just arrived in stock hehe


schumigirl said:


> Bits and bobs??? Not a common saying over there.....lol.....have to admit I`ve picked up more than a few classic sayings from mac and Keisha over the years.......


And some of them you can actually 


Realfoodfans said:


> figures show it is very, very unlikely to be anything but mild in the younger generation unless they have underlying health concerns.


Sadly, until it mutates as virus are wont to do, then who knows what we might have on our hands. Come on vaccine!

bigger issue is the kids carrying the virus back home & exposing multigenerational family members


mckennarose said:


> Ugh! I'm sorry. We got the notice last week that one staffer was positive at dd's Uni and yesterday she got an email that one student tested positive.


Ugh indeed. Same question posed to Lynne. Is there a 14 day quarantine in resident halls?

surprised how many schools aren’t implementing it. meanwhile the pricey boarding schools in our area have the ten minute tests as protocol.

always smart bet to Follow the money, going to toss science into this bet


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, funny er not so funny, Keisha, all arriving at dorms were to have quarantined 14 days before arriving.  And per news from school, all that test positive are either sent home, or put in a “virus” dorm, to do their 14 day wait. Still does not make me happy, as you can bet, there were parties, and of course, workers there, come from outside the campus.  And, starting next week, all that have live classes will arrive, as many are commuting.


----------



## Disxuni

Hope everyone is staying safe! I heard of the few colleges that are closing already due to the amount of students that are affected. Sanford apparently also took some disciplinary action against students who apparently threw parties and heard the parents were upset... Well, maybe you should be upset with your "kiddos" and not the school.

Also, belated, but happy birthday, @mckennarose and @macraven!



School starting Monday. I'm personally doing everything online. I have only two classes to go, but still doing it one by one. The other class was in person for 3 hours for each class session anyway, so I would have opted out on doing that and it would be still one in the end. No, thank you. I hope by Spring this whole thing is over, or it's offered online that time and hopefully a different teacher.

Have a good day, homies!


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 






Happy birthday Mac















macraven said:


> Are you ready for Florida yet?
> When do you go back to your home there?
> Doing and fall trips to the Darkside with the grandkids this year?



I’am looking forward to my getaway to Universal for sure. Will go back home there before my trip up to Universal.

The trip with grandson was supposed to be in May and of course Universal was closed. Sadly he will get no use out of the AP I bought for him this year it seems.




Realfoodfans said:


> Happy Birthday to your son @Robo56 - mine just a little younger at 36 but also a blessing to me - has always had my back and can always make me smile. How lovely to have your Dad to stay and get out and about - wonderful view there



Thanks RFF having sweet sons are a blessing. We can always count on our son to be there for us if need be.



schumigirl said:


> Belated Happy Birthday wishes to your son Robo.....I`m sure you made it a wonderful day for everyone.



Thanks Schumi we had a very nice day. I always enjoy time with the family.




schumigirl said:


> Been a busy day.......didn`t go for a walk on the beach, instead went and did some pruning on our fruit trees.....we lovingly call it the Orchard.....we have apples, plums and pears down there.



Wow......those trees are loaded with fruit.




keishashadow said:


> bought the mr a 10 foot electric limb lopper that has come in quite handy around our yard. Nice to not need to drag out the ladder for small jobs. Surprised how thick of a branch it cuts thru, believe specs said 10 inches. So much easier & quieter than the chainsaw!



Great idea.




Realfoodfans said:


> Not Disney but thought you might like to see a photo of it!



What a picturesque setting for a meal.




mckennarose said:


> as today is my wedding anniversary too! 31 years.



Happy Anniversary 






keishashadow said:


> I’m sitting outside a big lots waiting to grab a few Halloween items that just arrived in stock hehe



I will have to run by and see what they have in stock here. I had looked at their offerings on line a couple of weeks ago. 

Monykalyn  glad to hear your daughters move in to dorm went well.

Charade sorry to hear about MW mishap. Every mistake is a valuable step forward in the learning curve. Nice to shrug it off.

Lynne hope your tea is tasty this morning. Glad to hear Patty is doing well.

Beautiful morning here. Weather is cooler and humidity down a little. Unusual weather for this time of year here, but will take it. 

Going over to watch great-nephew while my niece goes and does her shopping. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## mckennarose

keishashadow said:


> Ugh indeed. Same question posed to Lynne. Is there a 14 day quarantine in resident halls?





Lynne G said:


> Yeah, funny er not so funny, Keisha, all arriving at dorms were to have quarantined 14 days before arriving. And per news from school, all that test positive are either sent home, or put in a “virus” dorm, to do their 14 day wait


Yep, the same at dd's uni.  Everyone finished moving in last week and classes started on Monday.  They set aside 72 rooms for quarantining students after they test positive.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Dix. Good to hear from ya.  Two classes to go, yay!   Yeah, all the colleges and universities are figuring how to go forward with this virus still so important, to be safe.  

Aww Robo, so nice to get to babysit, what a cutie to watch while his mom goes shopping. Lots of fun times with your great-nephew. And hope your coffee has been good today.


----------



## macraven

Disxuni
Was thinking about you and wondered when you would make it back home again here.

should be a good smooth school term by taking one class this time.

Have you been to the Darkside lately?
Hope to see you when I go this fall.

I do hope you get a better teacher for your class!
You are almost done with school. We should have a party for you when these last two classes are completed !

thank you for the birthday wishes !


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah, all those with cleaver sayings.  Only heard bits and bobs except from Schumi, and not quite that saying either, DisneyLife.
> 
> Very bright start, that sunny day is here.  Yay, tea in hand, happy Thursday.  And so fitting:
> View attachment 520196  Yep, drink up today, a Thirsty Thursday is here.  Yay for staying hydrated.  And don’t mix those drinks!
> 
> Julie, I am sorry Em and the kids are having such a hard time. I hope whatever happens, the kids know they are loved.
> 
> Schumi, hope the shopping was successful, and ah, little one would be happy eating chicken noodle soup with Kyle for lunch. It is her favorite soup, along with matzoh ball soup, that is chicken broth based. And Woot! Having a cancellation, so happy you now have place you wanted for Tom’s birthday meal.
> 
> And so, as the sun is streaming through my window, tea has been had, now the breakfast search. Hmm, waffles box was in the trash the other day, may see if some are left. That, or the ever boring cereal.
> 
> Later homies, be good, and have a drink, that hot weather makes ya thirsty.




Thanks Lynne......yep, shopping was a lot of fun! Ended up freezing the soup as we wanted to go out for lunch instead.......

Hope you`re having a good day........





keishashadow said:


> Morning all another beautiful day forecast here
> 
> GD outright said she didn’t want to go to any park if she had to wear a mask
> 
> What brainiac thot in a pandemic with less offerings in parks it would be a good idea to raise prices?
> 
> Sorry
> 
> do they have 14 day quarantine in place for residents?
> 
> I’m sitting outside a big lots waiting to grab a few Halloween items that just arrived in stock hehe
> 
> And some of them you can actually
> 
> Sadly, until it mutates as virus are wont to do, then who knows what we might have on our hands. Come on vaccine!
> 
> bigger issue is the kids carrying the virus back home & exposing multigenerational family members
> 
> Ugh indeed. Same question posed to Lynne. Is there a 14 day quarantine in resident halls?
> 
> surprised how many schools aren’t implementing it. meanwhile the pricey boarding schools in our area have the ten minute tests as protocol.
> 
> always smart bet to Follow the money, going to toss science into this bet




Kyle has said much the same, not sure even if we can fly in November he wants to come now. 

Oh I love Halloween purchases......yes, Christmas things shouldn`t be in the stores before Halloween.......hope you got some lovely items.....





Robo56 said:


> Good morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 520227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday Mac
> 
> View attachment 520222
> 
> View attachment 520223
> 
> View attachment 520226
> 
> 
> View attachment 520228
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’am looking forward to my getaway to Universal for sure. Will go back home there before my trip up to Universal.
> 
> The trip with grandson was supposed to be in May and of course Universal was closed. Sadly he will get no use out of the AP I bought for him this year it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks RFF having sweet sons are a blessing. We can always count on our son to be there for us if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Schumi we had a very nice day. I always enjoy time with the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow......those trees are loaded with fruit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a picturesque setting for a meal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary
> 
> View attachment 520236
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to run by and see what they have in stock here. I had looked at their offerings on line a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Monykalyn  glad to hear your daughters move in to dorm went well.
> 
> Charade sorry to hear about MW mishap. Every mistake is a valuable step forward in the learning curve. Nice to shrug it off.
> 
> Lynne hope your tea is tasty this morning. Glad to hear Patty is doing well.
> 
> Beautiful morning here. Weather is cooler and humidity down a little. Unusual weather for this time of year here, but will take it.
> 
> Going over to watch great-nephew while my niece goes and does her shopping.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



Good to see you Robo......

Lovely to be able to see so much of the little one....they`re always a joy to be around. 

Yes our fruit trees are doing better than we thought. The farmer next to us takes most of it, we keep back a few and I make and freeze pies usually. We have washed and eaten a couple of the plums so far, and they are sweet as honey......

Did you decide on a hotel with PB being closed for your usual stay this year Robo? I know a few folks who`s plans for either PB or Sapphire have gone awry.

Have fun babysitting......




Shopping went well. We managed to get everything (and a little more) for his birthday......it was just Kyle and I and we had a lot of fun just spending a few hours together just the two of us. We do have so much fun together. 

So, we thought we`d have lunch out, called Tom to meet us at a place a few minutes from home......told him to pop the soup in the freezer and we`ll have it on Saturday. Lunch was lovely......nothing huge but nice all the same. We sat outside on the terrace that overlooks the sea, it was a bit breezy but so warm, but we ended up going in as everything was being blown around, including my hair......

It wasn`t too busy which was nice, I hope this hotel survives as it is a very old place but they`ve spent a fortune doing it up over the last 10 years......restaurant is very popular because of the quality of food and the view over the sea......

Kyle has decided he`ll still want some food later, so may just do teriyaki chicken kebabs on the barbecue later......that`s not too much food. 

Not long home, as we did stretch it out a little since it was Kyle`s day off and just such a beautiful day. 

Sun is still shining so we`re out in the garden now......breeze has died down a lot.....


----------



## Lynne G

How nice was that, lunch out, with Kyle having the day off, Schumi.


----------



## Disxuni

Lunch out does sound good @schumigirl. 

Yes, almost there @Lynne G! I honestly was surprised a lot of colleges attempted to do the non-offline thing. However, then again, we're also having all the kids go back to school in person here... Either way, hope you and everyone else is staying safe!

@macraven I went to Cabana Bay with of my friend's for 4th of July weekend, but didn't go into the actual parks. Corona, or not, it's too hot for me anyway. I would definitely like to visit ya when you come here and glad you're coming despite of HHN not happening. But I seen little teasers implying they're going to do something online now?


----------



## Lynne G

Dix, I think it was a promotion of their store selling HHN things.  But would be happy to see something, as would be nice to say hi to ya, as will be there last 2 weeks of September.


----------



## Disxuni

I would love to meet you @Lynne G and hopefully the weather won't be as crazy then. I'm sensitive to heat in general so I usually hibernate until Nov. 

Technically the time I went to meet Mac we stayed at the resort she was staying at. I think the last time I went to the park during the non-fall/winter time was when Kong came out.

It was just the way that the message came off as that it would be online. _We're going to be invading your computer, phone-- _something along those lines... However, it might be just store related.


----------



## Lynne G

DisneyLife, 30 day ticker, counting down!   Tick tick tick tick, September will be here soon enough.


----------



## cam757

Good Morning,

Happy Belated Birthday @macraven and Happy Belated Anniversary to @mckennarose.  Hope you were able to celebrate and enjoy your special days.

Spent the day with my mom and DS yesterday. We took at drive to NC and stocked up on fresh seafood and produce then had a lovely lunch at a small restaurant on the Intercoastal waterway.  Not a fancy place but pretty cool scenery. It was neat to see those huge yachts dock to gas up as they head south.  I admit, I was a tad jealous of some of those folks.  Fried some shrimp, fish and scallops for dinner. Delish. May sauté some scallops and shrimp tonight and do a pasta dish.  

DH was able to go on his fishing trip Monday but I think he wished he would have stayed home. They went about 40 miles out. He said it was rough and they really did not catch that much. He is a pretty seasoned boater/fisherman and he got terribly seasick so it must of been rough.  I would not have made it out of the marina.

Decent weather today.  Not too hot.  Looks like things will dry out next week, just in time for possibly another Hurricane.  

Uggh! I had a bunch of quotes to reply to from the last 4 or 5 days but something happened.  I will try to do better



schumigirl said:


> it is funny how many people have the middle name Thomas.



That is my son's middle name.  Lol.


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> Sadly he will get no use out of the AP I bought for him this year it seems.


Same situation with my youngest DS. A renewal. Have read reports of people calling in and getting g ‘a stay’ put upon them.  Just seems too much effort.  I’m exhausted from nevotiating with WDW


Robo56 said:


> will have to run by and see what they have in stock here. I had looked at their offerings on line a couple of weeks ago.


Theyupped their game. Comparable animatronics 1/2 to 2/3 less than spirit. Didn’t see this online




Got this

&

way nicer than expected for $15. Will give tojr and grab another for us lol



schumigirl said:


> Kyle has said much the same, not sure even if we can fly in November he wants to come now.
> 
> Oh I love Halloween purchases......yes, Christmas things shouldn`t be in the stores before Halloween.......hope you got some lovely items.....


Jr is making the 12 hr drive to the beach vs 1+ hr flight.   I just can’t stomach the idea of driving 24 hrs for a trip

he’s not a fan of flying and has made that drive solo in the past. Really does enjoy a good road trip in his convertible lol


schumigirl said:


> Kyle has decided he`ll still want some food later, so may just do teriyaki chicken kebabs on the barbecue later......that`s not too much food.


You gotta wonder exactly where they put it

says the woman munching on Pepperidge farm goldfish


cam757 said:


> Fried some shrimp, fish and scallops for dinner. Delish. May sauté some scallops and shrimp tonight and do a pasta dish.


Nice. Rarely eat fried seafood. Didn’t know that was a thing with scallops   The pasta idea sounds great   I tend to always add Tony’s seasoning to give it a kick along with some old bay for good measure


----------



## Lynne G

Nice grocery seafood stop for Cam.  Hope that hurricane does not bother ya.  See will ge babes Laura soon.  Yeah, if it was not for drugs, I’d been very green on a swaying boat.


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday @macraven and Happy Belated Anniversary to @mckennarose.  Hope you were able to celebrate and enjoy your special days.
> 
> Spent the day with my mom and DS yesterday. We took at drive to NC and stocked up on fresh seafood and produce then had a lovely lunch at a small restaurant on the Intercoastal waterway.  Not a fancy place but pretty cool scenery. It was neat to see those huge yachts dock to gas up as they head south.  I admit, I was a tad jealous of some of those folks.  Fried some shrimp, fish and scallops for dinner. Delish. May sauté some scallops and shrimp tonight and do a pasta dish.
> 
> DH was able to go on his fishing trip Monday but I think he wished he would have stayed home. They went about 40 miles out. He said it was rough and they really did not catch that much. He is a pretty seasoned boater/fisherman and he got terribly seasick so it must of been rough.  I would not have made it out of the marina.
> 
> Decent weather today.  Not too hot.  Looks like things will dry out next week, just in time for possibly another Hurricane.
> 
> Uggh! I had a bunch of quotes to reply to from the last 4 or 5 days but something happened.  I will try to do better
> 
> 
> 
> That is my son's middle name.  Lol.




lol.....I`ve never realised how popular a middle name it is....so many have it!!! It is a nice name though.......

Multi quotes have been a bit glitchy for me last week or so....had to do them again twice....

Glad your husband had such a nice trip......and glad you had a nice day too. I love sauteed seafood......Good to see you......and enjoy that nice weather.....









keishashadow said:


> Same situation with my youngest DS. A renewal. Have read reports of people calling in and getting g ‘a stay’ put upon them.  Just seems too much effort.  I’m exhausted from nevotiating with WDW
> 
> Theyupped their game. Comparable animatronics 1/2 to 2/3 less than spirit. Didn’t see this online
> 
> View attachment 520305
> 
> Got this
> View attachment 520306
> &
> View attachment 520307
> way nicer than expected for $15. Will give tojr and grab another for us lol
> 
> 
> Jr is making the 12 hr drive to the beach vs 1+ hr flight.   I just can’t stomach the idea of driving 24 hrs for a trip
> 
> he’s not a fan of flying and has made that drive solo in the past. Really does enjoy a good road trip in his convertible lol
> 
> You gotta wonder exactly where they put it
> 
> says the woman munching on Pepperidge farm goldfish
> 
> Nice. Rarely eat fried seafood. Didn’t know that was a thing with scallops   The pasta idea sounds great   I tend to always add Tony’s seasoning to give it a kick along with some old bay for good measure




LOVE THEM!!!! Decorations will be fantastic!!!

Oh yes, that`ll be a good road trip for your son....yes, I`m all for convenience too....flying all the way....never fancied my backside sat in a seat and driving through the country.....although imagine doing it as a job!!! No thanks.......

lol.....I like those Pepperidge farm things....anything from them!! yes, i wonder where he puts it and stays so slim!




We did all have a kebab I have to say......just enough to keep from empty tums later......

Enjoying a Red Stripe beer tonight......new to me.......nice!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@cam757 all that fish sounds lovely.  We miss the fish we could get when we lived on the coast in Devon - straight off the boats!  

Beautiful Moroccan Lamb Burgers this evening from our lamb farmer.  Gluten free so perfect for me - just with veg.  Then at request of GD L Chocolate Fudge Brownie ice cream - yum and very full now.

I had a nice walk on my own with Louie out to the fields just down the lane while Kev did a full valet on both cars this afternoon.   He enjoys doing it so not a chore.

Em had another call from her solicitor and now has to be at court about 20 miles away for 9am.  It was to be online but apparently they are beginning to open. Bit late notice.   I would normally go with her but I will have the children as Kev also has to be out in the morning - MIL house sale tasks.  

Looking for something relaxing on the tv tonight.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Keisha.  Yeah, even with thanksgiving flavored candy corn, Halloween stuff all around here, with the back to school push.  Whether our local kids will come around or not, no mention yet.  Usually, my local town stores all deck out for trick or treaters one night before Halloween.  No said that would or not happen either, yet.

Yeah, drove twice to Florida, now always fly. More than a few hours in the car, flying for me. Though will say, will drive out Pitt, and my DBro always drives from outside of Akron, OH to here.

So nice out, had a walk for lunch, hot feeling.  Kids went to swim in my Dsis’s pool.    DH said he’d wait for it to get cooler.  Yeah, seems like my phone says no change in temp until after 8 tonight.  Guess he will wait until dinner time.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, Julie, nothing like last minute for Em.  Hope she gets good news.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

@Lynne G These are the days we all wish we could speed up then when our trip starts put it on super slow mo!!!!!

My Birthday is just before our trip on the 18th and I got a little hint of something my wife is doing. You always hear people say how do you shop for someone that has everything, well you need to be a better shopper.... or you don’t shop at all, lol. My wife knows FAMILY means more to me than anything and she is a very crafty person, and I always look forward to those surprises!!!!!

Hope everyone is good, Mac how is the day after your 21st, you didn’t party to hard did you?!?!!?!!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Hey Keisha.  Yeah, even with thanksgiving flavored candy corn, Halloween stuff all around here, with the back to school push.  Whether our local kids will come around or not, no mention yet.  Usually, my local town stores all deck out for trick or treaters one night before Halloween.  No said that would or not happen either, yet.
> 
> Yeah, drove twice to Florida, now always fly. More than a few hours in the car, flying for me. Though will say, will drive out Pitt, and my DBro always drives from outside of Akron, OH to here.
> 
> So nice out, had a walk for lunch, hot feeling.  Kids went to swim in my Dsis’s pool.    DH said he’d wait for it to get cooler.  Yeah, seems like my phone says no change in temp until after 8 tonight.  Guess he will wait until dinner time.




Our local village hall is hoping to hold their usual halloween party for the little ones (and not so little ones) in the village this year again. Hope it goes ahead as it is well supported in our little community. 

Nice weather Lynne.....sounds good to be in the pool......

We`re still sitting outside.......might as well take advantage of it while we can.....


----------



## macraven

Thank you cam!


For those asking about the prepaid AP that was never activated due to cancellation of your trip, UO will extend that ap for a year 

Call them


----------



## macraven

Dlpn, well my cats thought it was their birthday so had to share my tuna with them!

They are so self centered felines and think the world revolves around them.

Be sure to get a birthday button when you are at the Darkside in September


----------



## macraven

Believe we only have one more bd homie for August which is Lynne tomorrow.

Who besides dlpn is a September baby?


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon everyone. Home from work and now gathering up all the stuff B needs to take back to school. She is currently washing towels and bedding. They have been packed away since mid-March and need some freshening up. 



snowpack said:


> Guys are going to Pigeon Forge for a jeep show.


 Are you in Tennessee? We were supposed to go to Gatlinburg in June, but that didn't work out. We are going to try again the week after Thanksgiving. 



schumigirl said:


> Glad you caught it in time before that nasty burned plastic smell appeared.....


 No burnt plastic, but last night dh decided it would be okay to microwave popcorn with out the turntable. Last night my house smelled of burnt popcorn.



Schumi girl said:


> Bits and bobs??? Not a common saying over there.....


 I think I first heard that expression in a Harry Potter movie. 



schumigirl said:


> We did manage to get the original restaurant booked for his birthday, they called to say they had a cancellation so we got our booking after all. Happy about that. It`s been a long time since we`ve gone there, but it has a fabulous reputation.


Awesome. Have a great time. 



Realfoodfans said:


> thank you so much for your kind comments but sadly in the UK men have been allowed 50/50 shared care since 2014. Em has been fighting this for over two years as he is so unreliable and never spent time with them before she got him out.


 I'm all for father's rights, but not when it isn't in the best interest of the children. Hoping that things work out for the children's sake.



Lynne G said:


> It is her favorite soup, along with matzoh ball soup, that is chicken broth based.


 I have never had matzoh ball soup. I would like to try it, but don't know of any place near me that serves it. 



mckennarose said:


> Ugh! I'm sorry. We got the notice last week that one staffer was positive at dd's Uni and yesterday she got an email that one student tested positive. This was only after two days of classes


I keep hearing stories like this and it is making me very nervous. B is a rule follower, but I worry about the others. 



mckennarose said:


> They were interviewing kids on the news on Tuesday, since the story was coming out about them not wearing masks and having large parties. The kids were talking about how if they get it, they think they'll be fine.


 So many college kids seem to think they are invincible. Dh has had several students tell him they are perfectly capable of texting while driving and nothing will happen to them. Don't even get me started on the ones that play on the train trestle. 



Disxuni said:


> School starting Monday. I'm personally doing everything online. I have only two classes to go, but still doing it one by one.


 Good to see you back. Congrats on being almost finished. 



Robo56 said:


> Charade sorry to hear about MW mishap. Every mistake is a valuable step forward in the learning curve. Nice to shrug it off.


Thankfully dh has an extra microwave in his office and is bringing it home tonight. 



schumigirl said:


> Kyle has decided he`ll still want some food later, so may just do teriyaki chicken kebabs on the barbecue later......that`s not too much food.


We are having teriyaki chicken tonight. 



cam757 said:


> Fried some shrimp, fish and scallops for dinner. Delish. May sauté some scallops and shrimp tonight and do a pasta dish.


Yum! I love a good scallop and pasta dish. I'll pass on the shrimp. 



keishashadow said:


> Theyupped their game. Comparable animatronics 1/2 to 2/3 less than spirit. Didn’t see this online


 Dh found this at Home Depot. He says we can keep it in the yard all year and decorate it according to the season. 





Realfoodfans said:


> Em had another call from her solicitor and now has to be at court about 20 miles away for 9am.


Hope all goes well for her. 



Got a little time to kill until time to fix dinner. Maybe I will take a nap.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Charade67 said:


> I'm all for father's rights, but not when it isn't in the best interest of the children. Hoping that things work out for the children's sake.


@Charade67 absolutely agree - it would be great to have him co-share particularly when term starts and Em is working if he was a good guy - or at least a good father - can’t begin to explain what he is like - keep saying we should write a book.

So early start in the morning I’m off to bed to finish listening to an Agatha Christie on BBC Sounds - some really good plays on there.

Hope everyone is looking forward to the weekend now we’re heading into Friday.

Will probably be catching up on posts in our early hours so don’t forget to leave a night light!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Anyone familiar with Bronco’s restaurant?

Great burger place with some unique and tasty fries, I got told this is for dinner tonight!!!!!

We will have cake tomorrow !!!

Youngest turns 12!!!!!!!!

How the time flies by, changing diapers to now throwing fastballs in little league!!!!!

Thirsty Thursday isn’t done yet, better enjoy a nice Miller lite! Ice cold!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah. DisneyLife, I can’t believe how old I got.  But even more oh my, is my oldest is going to be 23.  Little boy now an adult and then some.  Next week, little one arrived so quick 19 years ago.  I remember holding her, with tears running down my face two weeks later.  9/11 is also 19 years old this September.  

And you get almost a teen.  Let the fun begin!  Eat lots of cake and ice cream too!  Big Happy 12th Birthday to youngest guy.


----------



## keishashadow

[


schumigirl said:


> Enjoying a Red Stripe beer tonight......new to me.......nice!


No
Way
‘Mon


Lynne G said:


> Though will say, will drive out Pitt, and my DBro always drives from outside of Akron, OH to here.


that’s an ugly drive  someday the turnpike will  be 3 lanes each way Yea!


macraven said:


> Dlpn, well my cats thought it was their birthday so had to share my tuna with them!


Never had a cat that would eat said tuna. Think they’d get confused & thot I was snatching their food 


Charade67 said:


> Dh found this at Home Depot. He says we can keep it in the yard all year and decorate it according to the season.


Makes perfect sense 


Lynne G said:


> I remember holding her, with tears running down my face two weeks later.


Aw


----------



## Monykalyn

Cool decorations, we love halloween Keisha

Son finally got his school schedule yesterday, got French which he didn't sign up for. And a teacher middle didn't care for. Yesterday he wouldn't hear of trying to change, well today he said he emailed the teacher and put in a request to change! And now he is in Spanish instead.  He's grown so much as he would't have ever taken the initiative to do that a couple years ago.

Happy early(?) birthday to Lynne!! Ya'll are kinda making me wish I still had my September trip just for a meetup!  Dang closed borders also mean no quick drive to see Sue either when we are in Seattle. 
We need an "EPIC" SANS meetup next year, like the Disney epic trip a couple years ago. Met several of them and they are a hoot too. 

@schumigirl I think we ate at one of the places you had in one of your trip reports? Teak Neighborhood Bar? Burgers huge and so good!!

Went back to Universal this am to hit IOA-lots of characters out this am. Walked on most rides except Kong as it had a "slight" delay. Wasn't too bad waiting inside in AC though.  Hulk first thing front row is one way to wake up!! And tried the AP VooDoo doughnut-lemon blueberry custard is right amount of tart with sweet doughnut. Met the new "baby" raptor Sienna-she "smiled" for her picture when I asked. Ok I KNOW the thing isn't real, but I still wanted to gush over cute baby raptor LOL. The handler was just so good!!  And the Jurassic coaster is really moving along-doing some framework for rockwork(?) maybe? anyway the tracks look like it will be Space Mountain close! Cannot wait for this to finish! 
Went to pick up kid for lunch, spending the night back with us tonight, then we are dropping her back off at dorm. She's got some mandatory meetings. 

Julie hope things go well for Em tomorrow!

time for sleep I think


----------



## Charade67

I could have sworn I posted this an hour ago. Good night everyone.


----------



## macraven

Will someone go wake up charade
I tripped over the cat trying to get to the front door
It’s dark outside 


came back to edit as charade now has turned the porch light on for us..


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Will someone go wake up charade
> I tripped over the cat trying to get to the front door
> It’s dark outside
> 
> 
> came back to edit as charade now has turned the porch light on for us..



I didn’t think you were going on a trip until next month, where did you stay? How was the weather!!!


----------



## macraven

I take invisible trips 
You should try it sometime


----------



## macraven

And  now I present to the homies August 21


hint ....hint

its lynne the birthday Girl

But I guess she is asleep

wake up Miss August 21


----------



## schumigirl

Happy Birthday Lynne........Hope you have a wonderful day 



​


macraven said:


> Believe we only have one more bd homie for August which is Lynne tomorrow.
> 
> Who besides dlpn is a September baby?










Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon everyone. Home from work and now gathering up all the stuff B needs to take back to school. She is currently washing towels and bedding. They have been packed away since mid-March and need some freshening up.
> 
> Are you in Tennessee? We were supposed to go to Gatlinburg in June, but that didn't work out. We are going to try again the week after Thanksgiving.
> 
> No burnt plastic, but last night dh decided it would be okay to microwave popcorn with out the turntable. Last night my house smelled of burnt popcorn.
> 
> I think I first heard that expression in a Harry Potter movie.
> 
> Awesome. Have a great time.
> 
> I'm all for father's rights, but not when it isn't in the best interest of the children. Hoping that things work out for the children's sake.
> 
> I have never had matzoh ball soup. I would like to try it, but don't know of any place near me that serves it.
> 
> I keep hearing stories like this and it is making me very nervous. B is a rule follower, but I worry about the others.
> 
> So many college kids seem to think they are invincible. Dh has had several students tell him they are perfectly capable of texting while driving and nothing will happen to them. Don't even get me started on the ones that play on the train trestle.
> 
> Good to see you back. Congrats on being almost finished.
> 
> Thankfully dh has an extra microwave in his office and is bringing it home tonight.
> 
> We are having teriyaki chicken tonight.



Hope she settles in quickly back to school, sounds as though she really enjoys her time there which is a big relief for parents.

Teriyaki chicken, whether on kebabs or a stir fry is a big hit in this house.....love it.





keishashadow said:


> [
> 
> No
> Way
> ‘Mon
> 
> that’s an ugly drive  someday the turnpike will  be 3 lanes each way Yea!
> 
> Never had a cat that would eat said tuna. Think they’d get confused & thot I was snatching their food
> Makes perfect sense
> 
> Aw




lol....I get that joke....I didn`t before I drank it....just always assumed it was American or Canadian.......but yeah, Jamaican.......it`s nicer than Sol.......think I need to work my way through a few more varieties to try.......just to check you understand......

First beer I ever tried was Labatts Ice in Disneyland Paris way way back in 1992.....Don`t think I`ll ever be the biggest beer drinker, much prefer my wine, but yes, enjoying them........






Monykalyn said:


> Cool decorations, we love halloween Keisha
> 
> Son finally got his school schedule yesterday, got French which he didn't sign up for. And a teacher middle didn't care for. Yesterday he wouldn't hear of trying to change, well today he said he emailed the teacher and put in a request to change! And now he is in Spanish instead.  He's grown so much as he would't have ever taken the initiative to do that a couple years ago.
> 
> Happy early(?) birthday to Lynne!! Ya'll are kinda making me wish I still had my September trip just for a meetup!  Dang closed borders also mean no quick drive to see Sue either when we are in Seattle.
> We need an "EPIC" SANS meetup next year, like the Disney epic trip a couple years ago. Met several of them and they are a hoot too.
> 
> @schumigirl I think we ate at one of the places you had in one of your trip reports? Teak Neighborhood Bar? Burgers huge and so good!!
> 
> Went back to Universal this am to hit IOA-lots of characters out this am. Walked on most rides except Kong as it had a "slight" delay. Wasn't too bad waiting inside in AC though.  Hulk first thing front row is one way to wake up!! And tried the AP VooDoo doughnut-lemon blueberry custard is right amount of tart with sweet doughnut. Met the new "baby" raptor Sienna-she "smiled" for her picture when I asked. Ok I KNOW the thing isn't real, but I still wanted to gush over cute baby raptor LOL. The handler was just so good!!  And the Jurassic coaster is really moving along-doing some framework for rockwork(?) maybe? anyway the tracks look like it will be Space Mountain close! Cannot wait for this to finish!
> Went to pick up kid for lunch, spending the night back with us tonight, then we are dropping her back off at dorm. She's got some mandatory meetings.
> 
> Julie hope things go well for Em tomorrow!
> 
> time for sleep I think



Lovely pictures again MonyK......really enjoying your live updates......oh that donut sounds gorgeous!!!!

Yes, been following along with Bioreconstruct and other websites for the new coaster.....looks amazing!!!! And yes, Hulk front row is a big wake up call...lol....

Oh I`m so glad you enjoyed Teak!!! Told so many folks to go try it and everyone of them has loved it.....burgers are so good and just that little bit different from other places.......we love going there.........donut burger with no cheese and jalapenos for me!!! Lush.......

Hope today goes really well.......and yes, big meet up next year would be fab......will definitely look to get that organised 



Julie.....I quoted you but, it`s missing.......hope today goes well for your daughter.



Well our weather has changed slightly this morning....or rather last night. Still warm but we have high-ish winds around. Storm that hit the West coast yesterday has arrived here......only a tiny hint of rain, but gusty breeze of around 40-50mph. Hardly hurricane weather, but certainly blustery!

I have a few things to pick up today for the weekend and a few things I want to take up to Scotland as gifts......

My mum told me last night she has got my birthday sorted, she`s a planner......she is giving us a voucher to have a family portrait which I thought was a fabulous gift......we haven`t had one of those done for quite a time, so it`ll be nice and very thoughtful. I think when we go up next week will try and get everyone together, immediate family anyway and get one of us all......just a regular picture though. My brothers hate getting their picture taken, so will be fun trying.

Marinated beef short ribs overnight in ale......they are fairly large so will pop them in the slow cooker in an hour or so and they`ll cook away for most of the day in some of the ale, stock and a few other ingredients and will be lush later. So dinner is sorted.

Breakfast is dull again today......although maybe have some scrambled egg whites on toast and some avocado......that`s better than cereal!

































Have a fabulous Friday................​


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> I take invisible trips
> You should try it sometime



Lol, at least you’re taking one is all that matters.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Happy Birthday @Lynne G !!!!!!!


----------



## macraven

Happy birthday lynne


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the birthday wishes, Mac, Keisha, Schumi, DisneyLife and MonyK.

Pesky screen viewing already.  But being a Friday, will get done a little earlier. YAY!
And oh yeah,


Happy about that. Almost sunrise and another nice day, with in weather lady’s description, random rain showers today, increasing humidity, so will be quite warmer than yesterday. 90 this high. 

Ah yes, but only an early bird, but a heat loving one too.  

Enjoying those live posts, MonyK.  Neat Dino meet, and hope DD does get settled and ready for school.  Good for son to take initiative, and change language class.  Both my kids took German.  Have fun today.

Schumi what a nice present from mum. One year, we gave our mum a picture of all the grandkids. I think formal pictures are a perfect gift. Yum, I am sure your house smells good. And yeah, most likely boring cereal for me, as yesterday’s search did not find any waffles. Sigh. Grocery shopping this weekend should remedy that, hopefully I will remember.

And so, that not as boring lovely cup of tea needs a refreshing, have that most  terrifically awesome Friday. And a giant WOOT!


Oh yeah. And laptop said needs updates, hope I don’t need these guys:


----------



## Realfoodfans

Quick drop in to wish @Lynne G a very Happy Birthday .  

Thank you for messages of support all very much appreciated.

Will update later x


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Happy birthday @Lynne G !!! Hope you have a wonderful day of tea and being spoiled.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Real and Elsa.  Yep, sunny day, Friday.  Yay, all is good.  Hope you both have a nice day.  And Real, I hope very good news for Em.  Sending good thoughts.


----------



## mckennarose

Happy Birthday Lynne!
 
Hope you have a wonderful day!!


----------



## keishashadow

https://policylab.chop.edu/covid-lab-mapping-covid-19-your-community
Stumbled upon the above website to track covid rates yesterday, thot I’d share.  Has most of the major ‘reporting’ counties in the country.  You can easily see the one week & overnight numbers.  Finding it helpful in assessing things.  Ive been checking FL, Orange & Osceola counties. Which has been somewhat encouraging lately.  

Lynne - next best thing to being there, have a cold one later & day dream some upcoming fun 


Monykalyn said:


> And now he is in Spanish instead. He's grown so much as he would't have ever taken the initiative to do that a couple years ago.


Good for him!


Monykalyn said:


> We need an "EPIC" SANS meetup next year, like the Disney epic trip a couple years ago. Met several of them and they are a hoot too.


All the DIS meets over the years have been interesting, fun to put a ‘face’ to the poster


Charade67 said:


> I could have sworn I posted this an hour ago. Good night everyone.
> 
> View attachment 520433


First I thought of fairies ,

Then lightening bugs (which seemed to have suddenly vanished here, probably due to cooler nights)

I’ve settled upon the orbs are pollen...quite the year it’s been for allergies 





macraven said:


> I take invisible trips
> You should try it sometime


I’m pretty much trippin’ every day 


schumigirl said:


> think I need to work my way through a few more varieties to try.......just to check you understand......


There’s a great, big beautiful tomorrow.  Have a beer each & every day  

Apologies to the Sherman brothers


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks McK, sunny day yes?  

Thanks Keisha. Yeah, dreaming of a cruise, maybe next year, though still sad about our January one, but I doubt we would be ready to be the first, if at all, to have what I would think, lesser experiences. We want to go without masks and restrictions. Who knows what will be next Fall. Hoping HHN then, as well. I have my tickets ready.  But will happy to say hi to ya, with a mask, this Fall.

And so, asked little one to pick up a small cheesecake. I enjoy a good one, and all eat, though I am not sure if older one would or not. We do the August family birthday fun on Labor Day weekend. Poor little one never had any parties for her birthday around her birthday, as with our schools not open until after Labor Day, all were on vacation. And also as most Summer day camps all end the second week of August, as many hire college kids and teachers. So no one around the end of August. And with Labor Day sometimes coming very early in September, little one has been annoyed, as our late summer fun away, seemed to end traveling home on her birthday. Eh, last year, it was mine, and the Portofino lady was so nice to gift me a wine and chocolate covered strawberries in our room, the last night. I did bring gifts for her, with me, and hung a large BD sign in hotel room, when we travelled on her birthday.

DH sent the kids out to get some groceries.  Hope the kids come home with more than cake, as DH had a triple or quad tomato and not sure what sandwich, as he said he took whatever could find in the refrigerator.  Yeah, it kinda looks empty by a Friday.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Today will be a day of back to school preparation. B moves back at 2:00 tomorrow. They were required to schedule a time to try to keep too many from coming at once. 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We will have cake tomorrow !!!
> 
> Youngest turns 12!!!!!!!!


 Happy birthday!



Monykalyn said:


> We need an "EPIC" SANS meetup next year, like the Disney epic trip a couple years ago. Met several of them and they are a hoot too.


I need to start saving money now. 



schumigirl said:


> Hope she settles in quickly back to school, sounds as though she really enjoys her time there which is a big relief for parents.


 I'm very grateful that she loves school. I was worried last year when I dropped her off. She had never spent more then 1 night away from home before.



Schumi girl said:


> My mum told me last night she has got my birthday sorted, she`s a planner......she is giving us a voucher to have a family portrait which I thought was a fabulous gift.....


What a wonderful gift. The last time we had a family portrait B was 4 or 5 years old. 



keishashadow said:


> Then lightening bugs (which seemed to have suddenly vanished here, probably due to cooler nights) .
> 
> I’ve settled upon the orbs are pollen...quite the year it’s been for allergies


 They are supposed to be lightning bugs/fireflies, but they do look as little like pollen.



Lynne G said:


> And so, asked little one to pick up a small cheesecake.


Happy birthday Lynne! Enjoy your cheesecake.

Ugh, our pest control person just showed up to treat the inside of the house and  I am in an old shirt that I use when I color my hair and have a head full of dye. I am hiding out in the bathroom until he leaves Or its time to wash the dye out.


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Thanks McK, sunny day yes?


Yes a beautiful sunny day! Enjoy your birthday sun and cheesecake!
I’m currently sitting waiting for an X-ray. Nothing serious, just checking a nodule on my finger.


----------



## Disxuni

I'm glad to be back @Charade67! 

Also, happy birthday @Lynne G!



Also, @keishashadow I really needed that Sherman Brothers song today!

Glad to know @Monykalyn that you got to have a good time at the dark side.

I seen that HHN announced a couple of more rooms for the HHN tribute store as well as a lot of sweet treats and a couple of savory ones too!

I hope all the homies are having a wonderful Friday!


----------



## Lynne G

Haha, nothing like an unexpected visit, Charade.  

Oh, McK, hope your finger is okay.

Thanks Dix. Yep, more stuff to buy and find to eat. Hope all available when I am there.

OMG, kids came back from this fancy, small, only open for a few hours or until all sold, cheesecake place, with not one, but three!  Lemon flavored, smothered with cherries, and huge chocolate chips in one.  Ooh, a piece for each will be eaten today.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> OMG, kids came back from this fancy, small, only open for a few hours or until all sold, cheesecake place, with not one, but three! Lemon flavored, smothered with cherries, and huge chocolate chips in one. Ooh, a piece for each will be eaten today.


I'll be at Lynne's house today.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes, Mac, Keisha, Schumi, DisneyLife and MonyK.
> 
> Pesky screen viewing already.  But being a Friday, will get done a little earlier. YAY!
> And oh yeah,
> View attachment 520457
> 
> Happy about that. Almost sunrise and another nice day, with in weather lady’s description, random rain showers today, increasing humidity, so will be quite warmer than yesterday. 90 this high. View attachment 520458
> 
> Ah yes, but only an early bird, but a heat loving one too.
> 
> Enjoying those live posts, MonyK.  Neat Dino meet, and hope DD does get settled and ready for school.  Good for son to take initiative, and change language class.  Both my kids took German.  Have fun today.
> 
> Schumi what a nice present from mum. One year, we gave our mum a picture of all the grandkids. I think formal pictures are a perfect gift. Yum, I am sure your house smells good. And yeah, most likely boring cereal for me, as yesterday’s search did not find any waffles. Sigh. Grocery shopping this weekend should remedy that, hopefully I will remember.
> 
> And so, that not as boring lovely cup of tea needs a refreshing, have that most  terrifically awesome Friday. And a giant WOOT!
> View attachment 520460
> 
> Oh yeah. And laptop said needs updates, hope I don’t need these guys:
> View attachment 520459




Glad you`re having a nice day Lynne.....birthdays should always be fun!!! 

Yes, we love our family portraits.......she knows how to get the right present, although it is a little early, but we won`t be up for my birthday, so nice and handy now.....

Enjoy those treats...they sound lush!!! 





keishashadow said:


> https://policylab.chop.edu/covid-lab-mapping-covid-19-your-community
> Stumbled upon the above website to track covid rates yesterday, thot I’d share.  Has most of the major ‘reporting’ counties in the country.  You can easily see the one week & overnight numbers.  Finding it helpful in assessing things.  Ive been checking FL, Orange & Osceola counties. Which has been somewhat encouraging lately.
> 
> Lynne - next best thing to being there, have a cold one later & day dream some upcoming fun View attachment 520468
> 
> Good for him!
> 
> All the DIS meets over the years have been interesting, fun to put a ‘face’ to the poster
> 
> First I thought of fairies ,
> 
> Then lightening bugs (which seemed to have suddenly vanished here, probably due to cooler nights)
> 
> I’ve settled upon the orbs are pollen...quite the year it’s been for allergies
> I’m pretty much trippin’ every day
> 
> There’s a great, big beautiful tomorrow.  Have a beer each & every day
> 
> Apologies to the Sherman brothers




lol...nice one!

Tried a beer today form a craft beer store we discovered recently.....a Brooklyn Beer.....not for me....too hoppy......Tom picked up quite a selection so I`ll keep trying them now and again. And we`ll pick up a few next week up in Scotland......they have a local blonde ale we both like......

So good to hear some positive news out of Florida finally......it has to change sometime.....






Charade67 said:


> Good morning. Today will be a day of back to school preparation. B moves back at 2:00 tomorrow. They were required to schedule a time to try to keep too many from coming at once.
> 
> Happy birthday!
> 
> I need to start saving money now.
> 
> I'm very grateful that she loves school. I was worried last year when I dropped her off. She had never spent more then 1 night away from home before.
> 
> What a wonderful gift. The last time we had a family portrait B was 4 or 5 years old.
> 
> They are supposed to be lightning bugs/fireflies, but they do look as little like pollen.
> 
> Happy birthday Lynne! Enjoy your cheesecake.
> 
> Ugh, our pest control person just showed up to treat the inside of the house and  I am in an old shirt that I use when I color my hair and have a head full of dye. I am hiding out in the bathroom until he leaves Or its time to wash the dye out.



We get them done every so often. maybe 5 years since the last one.....this voucher runs up till end of December so will hold off and maybe get a Christmassy one, we don`t have one like that......

We over the years have had them with various family members....all the grandkids for mum and all of us together, which is harder to organise than you`d think! 

Glad your daughter is so happy there. You do worry, and sounds like she wasn`t used to being away overnight, so quite a change for her and she`s adapted wonderfully by the sounds of her. 

lol.....yes, keep hiding.....I`d do the same! 





mckennarose said:


> Yes a beautiful sunny day! Enjoy your birthday sun and cheesecake!
> I’m currently sitting waiting for an X-ray. Nothing serious, just checking a nodule on my finger.



Hope the check up is a good one mrose......




Spent the afternoon laughing like a drain with one of my friends who came around this afternoon......she brought 6 cream cakes, which aren`t my favourite so I knew she needed a comforting ear...... Tom took one of them and shut the door and disappeared through to another room and we sat on the sofas in the kitchen by the doors and enjoyed the sunshine and just chatted the day away.......she ate 3 cakes, and could probably have eaten them all, but still stays so slim........but she`s one of the funniest folks I know even when she`s complaining about things, she`s still funny.

Short ribs smell delicious.....I`m so looking forward to them tonight.......

Made some good old vanilla ice cream to go with a plum crumble I made with some of our plums.......Friday night is dessert night.......


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Lynne G ooh love cheesecake.  Nice treat.  

We had planned to get a take out as just the two of us at home tonight but seemed to be less energy to throw together a stir fry with prawns as plenty of veg in the fridge.

Negatives and positives today.  No more additional time for him with the children during term time but he will have one week of Christmas break, two separate full weeks during next summer break, and a week at Easter break.  He was given “advice” on allowing the children to ring Mummy if they are upset and particularly after school for L who wants to share her day.  No need the other way as the judge accepts they are happier with mum who will remain the resident parent and she trusted that Em has always tried to do the right thing and will continue to do so.

Have to wait for the full paperwork but a relief no increase during term time.

When exchanging tonight L got out of the car and immediately said - if I want to ring Mummy now the judge says you’ve got to let me!  For 6 it is sad she has to speak out like that.

Have lined up a few movies for us to just sit and “watch” this evening.   Kev thinks we should have a day out tomorrow to blow away the negativity but forecast is strong winds and rain so we won’t plan until the morning.

Hope everyone heads into the weekend with a good Friday evening x


----------



## Lynne G

Good to hear at least status quo, Julie.  So hard for young kids to understand when parents are not on the same sheet.  We like stir fry, all only one pan.  I do it with whatever I have too, though mostly chicken, as little one will not eat fish, and most seafood I won’t either. Sounds like a nice night, and hope the weather is not bad tomorrow, and do try to get out, good for soul sometimes.


----------



## cam757

Well it looks like the double trouble hurricanes will be a miss for us. Looks like when they do form they are probably headed to the gulf. Good for us, bad for them. Hoping for the best. 

Dinner ended up being fettuccine alfredo with shrimp and I had scallops. The scallops were so sweet and yummy. Definitely not a light dish but oh so good. DH had to help his dad fix a water leak at his grandmothers house and they didn't get home til 9 so I made DH a fresh batch when he got home and he took some to his dad. 

Saw that the closed resorts will remain closed through the end of the year. Guess they are not expecting business to pick up through the Christmas season. I wonder if they will have Grinchmas.

DS's desk arrived today but we have to do some clearing before it gets put together. Add it to the to do list.

I have a baby shower to go to Saturday. Sunday we may drive to Hatteras to look at a small house that we may rent for Labor Day week or the week after. DS can do his virtual school online and I can go to the beach, win win. Well at least for me.

@Lynne G  Happy Birthday!! Hope you are having a great day.



keishashadow said:


> Nice. Rarely eat fried seafood. Didn’t know that was a thing with scallops The pasta idea sounds great I tend to always add Tony’s seasoning to give it a kick along with some old bay for good measure


Oh yeah, in the south we fry everything. I try not to eat a lot of fried food either but I have been off my low carb diet since July and have endulged a little too much.

I do love Tony’s though!



schumigirl said:


> Enjoying a Red Stripe beer tonight......new to me.......nice!



That's a blast from the past. I haven't had one of those since my freshman year spring break in the Bahamas. 🏝 



Realfoodfans said:


> all that fish sounds lovely. We miss the fish we could get when we lived on the coast in Devon - straight off the boats!


Right off the boats. Can't get any fresher than that! We are lucky to have such an abundance of fresh seafood this time of year.

Glad everything went okay today. 



Charade67 said:


> Yum! I love a good scallop and pasta dish. I'll pass on the shrimp.


The scallops were amazing. Not even steamed shrimp?



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Youngest turns 12!!!!!!!!



Happy Birthday to your youngest!


schumigirl said:


> Oh I`m so glad you enjoyed Teak!!! Told so many folks to go try it and everyone of them has loved it.....burgers are so good and just that little bit different from other places.......we love going there.........donut burger with no cheese and jalapenos for me!!! Lush.......


You have sent a lot of business to TeakWe went during our last trip on your recommendation and loved it. Can't wait to go back. I think I had the Pig Burger. Delish!



schumigirl said:


> My mum told me last night she has got my birthday sorted, she`s a planner......she is giving us a voucher to have a family portrait which I thought was a fabulous gift...



What a thoughtful gift. We need to do that but I keep saying I want to lose weight first. At this rate, my grandchildren will be in it


----------



## schumigirl

Cam....yes, seems quite shocking they`ve closed the resorts again......

lol....Red Stripe is so new to me......I forget it`s been around for a long time! 

We have some amazing seafood where we are, but in Scotland....it`s hard to beat....hand dived scallops are simply the best.....and everything else too.......

Oh Glad you enjoyed Teak too.....it is quite unique and foos and service is so good!!! I think Tom had that burger too.....

lol.....yes, I could do a Chandler and get a stand in till I lost weight.....but then I`d never be in it.......

Have a great weekend and glad you will avoid those hurricanes......



Well, winds are slowly dissipating here.......it is still so warm though.....had a look at the forecast where we are going in Scotland next week.......rain. And more rain......

Beef short ribs were one of the lushest dishes ever!! We all cleared our plates and almost scraped clean......waited an hour for our dessert though. Nice Friday night dinner. 

Watching some tv or maybe a movie tonight. 

Glass of wine for sure.....


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Oh, McK, hope your finger is okay.


Thank you.  I'm sure it will be fine, the joint is just swollen and painful right now.  Good thing I'm not a lefty, since I'm not using my hand as much.


Lynne G said:


> Lemon flavored, smothered with cherries, and huge chocolate chips in one


Sounds wonderful!  Enjoy!!  


schumigirl said:


> Hope the check up is a good one mrose......


Thank you.  It's just the constant joy of autoimmune disease and swollen joints, etc.  


cam757 said:


> Well it looks like the double trouble hurricanes will be a miss for us. Looks like when they do form they are probably headed to the gulf. Good for us, bad for them. Hoping for the best.


Good news on the hurricanes.  Hoping they don't cause too much damage on the gulf side.  One of my kids will be in Daytona this coming week.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a stop in!!!  Is it really Friday already?  It has been a busy week.   I have been reading along, highlighting comments with intentions of posting, and never got to post!



Realfoodfans said:


> Can admit to you guys I’m struggling a bit at the moment but trying to keep busy and focused x


I can totally relate to your struggle.  I have been reading along, and along with just the general extra pressure of this virus on our lives, you have other high stress situations happening as well.  Be gentle with yourself.  And know that others are thinking of you


schumigirl said:


> ...think we all have that type of drawer.....I also have a junk drawer in the kitchen that really is the bain of my life......I clear it out and Tom fills it up......


Yes...I hear you on that one.  The hubby has one, and I have one as well.  The rule is...NO ONE is allowed to shove anything in MY drawer.  I want what I want in my drawer.  The item probably has a home...go put it there!


Lynne G said:


> So, no hotdog lunch. As predicted, huge tomato sandwich had by DH, little one had a dry BLT, as did I. Neither of us like mayo, and I think DH could care less whether he had it on his sandwich. So no mayo on the sandwiches.


Love me a tomato sandwich...especially with mayo.  I tend to have those one evenings when I am working the second job and everyone else has eaten.  There is just something sooo good about them.  They are even better with bacon and lettuce and avocado!!!!


Robo56 said:


> My sister and I took dad to a small scenic town about an hour away to a restaurant called the Overlook yesterday. He liked it there when we took him and stepmom a few years ago. So we decided to take him back. It sits up on a hill overlooking the Ohio River. We then went down the road to a old general store and they had old toys that were a blast from the past.


That looks like it was a great day!  I am glad that you got to spend some time with your dad.  All the time we get to spend with them is precious.  


Charade67 said:


> I have decided that for the rest of the day I should not drive, operate machinery, make adult decisions, or do anything else that requires the use of a brain. B asked for red beans & rice and sausage for supper. I cooked everything according to directions, But it ended up very soupy. That's not the worst of it though. I was going to heat up some frozen broccoli in the microwave. I put a dish in the microwave, but forgot to put the broccoli in it. I turned on the microwave and melted the dish to the turntable tray. For some reason dh thought it would be a good idea to put the tray and dish into the sink and pour cold water over them. Of course, the dish shattered into hundreds of pieces. Poor B takes everything so seriously and couldn't understand why we were laughing about it. We cleaned up the shattered dish, but there is still a piece of it fused to the tray. I have already placed an order for a replacement turntable tray for the microwave.


That sounds like something that might happen in our home, and something that I would TOTALLY do!!!!  I hope that replacement plate comes soon, and that you don't have another day again like this for a bit 


schumigirl said:


> t`s a lesson for sure to consider a childs initials before naming them.....imagine going through life with a nickname caused by your dodgy initials......I`m sure there are a few out there with initials they wish they could change......


Our DD's initials are KPH....and are still that way even when she changed her name when she got married.  The first thing my FIL said was " oh Kilometers Per Hour "   and than name stuck with several family members who still will call her that!  She takes in stride, and sometimes rolls her eyes.  But no one will forget her initials.
I am sure you are on your countdown for your trip to see your Mom.  I hope you have a wonderful visit with her!  It is hard to live so far away from them.  I love far from my parents.  We only see them probably once a year.  So I understand how much you can miss them.  Have a great visit with her...and have a great party for Tom!!!


Lynne G said:


> So annoyed. News reported at least 2 students at little one’s University tested virus positive, and they were all over the campus and in the buildings. Move into the dorms was this past weekend, and you can’t tell me kids were not together, not wearing masks in the dorms. And little one is to have her one live class starting on Monday, when school officially starts. To say I am worried about that, yeah. Not what I wanted to hear.


I'm sorry to hear that.  I'm sure your heart rate rises when you even think about it!  I just do not know what to think about our kids returning to school in September.  It will be a fluid situation, but many are worried about who the school boards will handle/deal with any outbreaks that happen.  Especially when you consider that many kids are bussed to the schools.  Sigh
I just want to wish you a Happy Birthday!!!!  I hope you have a great day!!!!!  


mckennarose said:


> I just looked on the university covid page and there are 10 students positive! Wow, that escalated quickly.
> It looks like they're implementing a new policy of reporting cases every Wednesday on the covid page instead of sending out individual emails.


It is just scary.  I hope that your area gets it sorted fast!  We only have around 12 active cases yet, which is not high for the population, but it is slowly increasing.   I hope that once school is started, that the new cases stay down and no big outbreaks happen.  
I just wanted to say a belated Happy Anniversary!!!!  


keishashadow said:


> Theyupped their game. Comparable animatronics 1/2 to 2/3 less than spirit. Didn’t see this online


VERY cool!!!!   I would love to have a haunted house in a garage as part of a neighbour hood tour.  


Monykalyn said:


> Went back to Universal this am to hit IOA-lots of characters out this am. Walked on most rides except Kong as it had a "slight" delay. Wasn't too bad waiting inside in AC though. Hulk first thing front row is one way to wake up!! And tried the AP VooDoo doughnut-lemon blueberry custard is right amount of tart with sweet doughnut. Met the new "baby" raptor Sienna-she "smiled" for her picture when I asked. Ok I KNOW the thing isn't real, but I still wanted to gush over cute baby raptor LOL. The handler was just so good!! And the Jurassic coaster is really moving along-doing some framework for rockwork(?) maybe? anyway the tracks look like it will be Space Mountain close! Cannot wait for this to finish!
> Went to pick up kid for lunch, spending


Sounds like your having a great time in the parks!!!!!  

@macraven  I want to wish you have a belated Happy Birthday   I hope it was a great day!

I am just about finished for the day.  I am heading out early, as the DD and Gd are visiting and Grammie needs her cuddles and squeezes in!!!  I have had to get people in to fix our A/C.  The unit if froze and now thawing and dripping water from the ceiling   The manager is gone, he took some personal time earlier in the week...but started to feel yucky with some symptoms.  Our health authority has now sent him for testing ( which he did this morning ) and now is waiting for his test results.  He is required to self quarantine ( and yes here they check up on people for how they are in quarantine ) for 10 days, unless he gets a negative test.  So crossing our fingers he did not contract it somewhere.  He has not been in contact with any of the other active cases in our area or the province.  

Well I should run...get my  butt home to spend some time with the GD.  

Have a great weekend everyone!!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. Had a rather frustrating day of shopping today. B has decided that she wants to start using the university's gym, so we went looking for some work out shorts for her. B is a very conservative dresser, and almost everything we found was too short for her taste. The shorts we found that she liked were either in  size small or 2X and 3X, nothing in between. We went to 6 different stores and finally found some acceptable shorts at Kohl's. They were a little pricier than I wanted so spend, but at least we found some. 



mckennarose said:


> I’m currently sitting waiting for an X-ray. Nothing serious, just checking a nodule on my finger.


Hope everything goes well. 



schumigirl said:


> Made some good old vanilla ice cream to go with a plum crumble I made with some of our plums.......Friday night is dessert night.......


After I leave Lynne's house I'm going to Schumi's. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Negatives and positives today. No more additional time for him with the children during term time but he will have one week of Christmas break, two separate full weeks during next summer break, and a week at Easter break. He was given “advice” on allowing the children to ring Mummy if they are upset and particularly after school for L who wants to share her day. No need the other way as the judge accepts they are happier with mum who will remain the resident parent and she trusted that Em has always tried to do the right thing and will continue to do so.


Very happy to hear that they took the children's best interests into consideration. Sounds like L is going to make sure her father is going to obey the rules.  Sad that she has to do this so young, but cool that she is already standing up for herself. 



cam757 said:


> Dinner ended up being fettuccine alfredo with shrimp and I had scallops. The scallops were so sweet and yummy.


Sounds awesome. I think I will just virtually visit every one today.



cam757 said:


> The scallops were amazing. Not even steamed shrimp?


Nope. I can't stand shrimp any way you serve it. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> That sounds like something that might happen in our home, and something that I would TOTALLY do!!!! I hope that replacement plate comes soon, and that you don't have another day again like this for a bit


The replacement should be here on Monday, but in the meantime we discovered that the plate from the microwave dh had in his office will fit. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Our DD's initials are KPH....and are still that way even when she changed her name when she got married. The first thing my FIL said was " oh Kilometers Per Hour "  and than name stuck with several family members who still will call her that! She takes in stride, and sometimes rolls her eyes. But no one will forget her initials.


Dh has a cousin whose initials are MLT.  If you are a fan of The Princess Bride you will understand the significance. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am just about finished for the day. I am heading out early, as the DD and Gd are visiting and Grammie needs her cuddles and squeezes in!!! I have had to get people in to fix our A/C. The unit if froze and now thawing and dripping water from the ceiling  The manager is gone, he took some personal time earlier in the week...but started to feel yucky with some symptoms. Our health authority has now sent him for testing ( which he did this morning ) and now is waiting for his test results. He is required to self quarantine ( and yes here they check up on people for how they are in quarantine ) for 10 days, unless he gets a negative test. So crossing our fingers he did not contract it somewhere. He has not been in contact with any of the other active cases in our area or the province.


Hope you get the a/c fixed soon and the manager's test comes back negative. 

Dh just got an email stating that all staff and students are supposed to do a self check every day. I suppose I should buy B a thermometer. 

It will be time for dinner soon. Since this is B's last week at home for awhile I let her pick the menu for the week. Tonight os breakfast for supper.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Thank you @Pumpkin1172 & @Charade67 much appreciated.  Hope @Lynne G enjoys the rest of her birthday.

Heading early to bed in the hope of throwing off a migraine so lots of water and tablet taken.  

Not sure Shawshank Redemption was a great choice of movie for tonight but it is an excellent film.

Goodnight and now to find a new radio programme as finished my Agatha Christie last night.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin.......I don`t actually have my own drawer like that, but we do have a drawer in the utility room that just seems to be a dumping drawer......I have no idea what`s in it as I "claim" never to put anything in it......till Tom discovered my puple sparkly nail file I had been looking for in there.....oops! 

lol....yes, you would remember those initials.....could be worse I suppose.....

Thanks, yes, so looking forward to our trip to Scotland next week.......it is difficult living so far away from all my family and my oldest of friends, but, it`s been so long now, it`s all I`ve known for 25 years......you know that feeling......

enjoy your time with the family this weekend, how old is the baby now? I forget......



Charade....glad you got your daughter sorted with some shorts.....gym time sounds good for her. 

You don`t like shrimp?? I could live off of fresh seafood of any kind......we plan to bring back some after our Scotland trip, will take up some freezer boxes as there will be a load of food. 

Never see the Princess Bride so have no clue what those initials mean.......



Almost bed time here.....we have the windows open to get some air circulating.....it`s still so hot while being breezy.....we can hear the sea thundering against the beach.....it`s a lovely sound.

Had a lovely little evening.....snuggled up on the sofa, bottle of wine watching The Conjuring.....made me jump a few times even though we have watched it many times......




​

Gets me everytime.........

Bacon in the morning mac........


----------



## Charade67

I just had a huge shock. I have a friend in Georgia who I've known for about 27 or 28 years. She has always worn her hair the same way  - waist length, straight, and usually in a ponytail.  She posted a picture to Facebook tonight. She had her hair cut today and now it just touches her collarbone. She has always been so attached to her hair. I am just stunned. 

Got a call from my mom tonight. She was supposed to have surgery today to remove the external fixation from her leg.  She had an EKG and the doctors saw something they didn't like and postponed the surgery. I have no idea what was wrong on the EKG because my mother never asks important questions. Argh!! She has more doctor appointments next week, so maybe I will learn something then.

I'm going to go see if I can find something mindless to watch on TV.


----------



## macraven

Schumi 
I don’t have to be told twice to come for bacon!

Charade
I hope you can get the info about your mom and know what is going on.
Hope she is fine.

(don’t forget the porch light .....)

To all the other homies, hope you had a great day and are doing good!


----------



## Charade67

Tonight's light is in honor of Lynne's special day.


----------



## tink1957

I'm a little late but I wanted to wish Lynne a    hope all your birthday wishes come true.

Good night everyone...sweet dreams!


----------



## macraven

Hi and bye Tink!

Hope you are doing good.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne - were you aware that a giant panda cub was born at the National Zoo today?


----------



## snowpack

Wow I have missed so much!



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> can I just tell you how much I love your profile pic on so many levels??? I mean, Gryffindor Baby Yoda...



He is kinda adorable. The guys are huge Star Wars fans while HP holds my heart.



schumigirl said:


> I think the Dis is mixing up quotes again..



May have been me. I know better than to eat and post.



schumigirl said:


> We did manage to get the original restaurant booked for his birthday, they called to say they had a cancellation so we got our booking after all. Happy about that. It`s been a long time since we`ve gone there, but it has a fabulous reputation



That's wonderful. 



Realfoodfans said:


> but he is a very articulate businessman



This just makes me irate. Hope the judge sees through the all the BS. 



keishashadow said:


> What brainiac thot in a pandemic with less offerings in parks it would be a good idea to raise prices?



I will never understand when companies need the consumer the most why they change everything that made them become customers in the first place.



Robo56 said:


> I’am looking forward to my getaway to Universal for sure.



Me too! Although hubby is still kinda on the fence.



schumigirl said:


> not sure even if we can fly in November he wants to come now



Dont make me come over there and kidnap y'all



schumigirl said:


> Did you decide on a hotel with PB being closed for your usual stay this year Robo?



Interested in this answer too. Just got the email today about our December stay.




keishashadow said:


> Jr is making the 12 hr drive to the beach vs 1+ hr flight. I just can’t stomach the idea of driving 24 hrs for a trip
> 
> he’s not a fan of flying and has made that drive solo in the past.



We usually drive the 12 hours, just because with 6 of us, it is more economical. Have flown the last 2 times to not lose those 2 days vacation.



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> wife knows FAMILY means more to me than anything



❤ ❤ ❤



Charade67 said:


> Are you in Tennessee? We were supposed to go to Gatlinburg in June, but that didn't work out. We are going to try again the week after Thanksgiving.



We are at the top of Mississippi but work in TN. I bet Gatlinburg is just gorgeous that time of year.



Charade67 said:


> Dh found this at Home Depot. He says we can keep it in the yard all year and decorate it according to the season



Love it!



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Youngest turns 12!!!!!!!!



Happy birthday to your "little" one



Lynne G said:


> Next week, little one arrived so quick 19 years ago. I remember holding her, with tears running down my face two weeks later.



So many celebrations



Monykalyn said:


> He's grown so much as he would't have ever taken the initiative to do that a couple years ago.



Those moments are so wonderful to see. He will probably use the spanish so much more too.



Monykalyn said:


> Met several of them and they are a hoot too.



I have my contacts out and read " they are hot too"  




Monykalyn said:


> I think we ate at one of the places you had in one of your trip reports? Teak Neighborhood Bar? Burgers huge and so good!!






macraven said:


> its lynne the birthday Girl



Happy Birthday Lynne 



schumigirl said:


> My mum told me last night she has got my birthday sorted, she`s a planner



I like her already!



Charade67 said:


> I need to start saving money now.



Me too! May have to have a sans bake sale.



Lynne G said:


> OMG, kids came back from this fancy, small, only open for a few hours or until all sold, cheesecake place, with not one, but three! Lemon flavored, smothered with cherries, and huge chocolate chips in one. Ooh, a piece for each will be eaten toda



Yumm! Lemon flavored cheesecake. Must know more about this place.



cam757 said:


> Guess they are not expecting business to pick up through the Christmas season. I wonder if they will have Grinchmas.



That would probably be a deal breaker for us. I think Universal during the holidays is going to be a wonderful trip, but I want to experience the whole thing. It may me a Mardi Gras turned pre summer turned Christmas turned Mardi Gras trip. Everything really does come full circle I guess.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I have been reading along, highlighting comments with intentions of posting, and never got to post!



Hey Pumpkin




Charade67 said:


> . I have no idea what was wrong on the EKG because my mother never asks important questions.



Hope they figure this out quickly. 

We've had some good showers today which my flower beds and I  are so thankful for. We had automatic sprinklers back home and out here I tend to get busy inside and either leave the sprinkler in one place or just really dont want to go out in the heat and water myself.

With the guys out of town, I had a bacon sandwich for dinner. I think I could have cooked and ate the whole package myself. Lots of little errands and then lunch with Mom tomorrow. Started watching Downton Abbey a few weeks ago. Will hopefully get to binge watch the rest of the weekend and finish the series.  

Have a great weekend all.


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, Charade and on Facebook, picture of momma holding the baby. Sweet.  And hope all is good with your mom.  And thanks for the light tonight.

Thanks Tink, Pumpkin, and Snow.  And all the other homies.  Had a great birthday, and yeah,


May all the homies have a good night’s sleep.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I just had a huge shock. I have a friend in Georgia who I've known for about 27 or 28 years. She has always worn her hair the same way  - waist length, straight, and usually in a ponytail.  She posted a picture to Facebook tonight. She had her hair cut today and now it just touches her collarbone. She has always been so attached to her hair. I am just stunned.
> 
> Got a call from my mom tonight. She was supposed to have surgery today to remove the external fixation from her leg.  She had an EKG and the doctors saw something they didn't like and postponed the surgery. I have no idea what was wrong on the EKG because my mother never asks important questions. Argh!! She has more doctor appointments next week, so maybe I will learn something then.
> 
> I'm going to go see if I can find something mindless to watch on TV.



Hope you find out what your mum needs and she can get her surgery done. 




macraven said:


> Schumi
> I don’t have to be told twice to come for bacon!
> 
> Charade
> I hope you can get the info about your mom and know what is going on.
> Hope she is fine.
> 
> (don’t forget the porch light .....)
> 
> To all the other homies, hope you had a great day and are doing good!




Bacon on the go mac.....will keep some for you.......I made pancakes too, then realised we`re out of syrup......doh!! Pancakes need syrup.......but they were ok......





tink1957 said:


> I'm a little late but I wanted to wish Lynne a    hope all your birthday wishes come true.
> 
> Good night everyone...sweet dreams!




Hey Vicki.....good to see you......





snowpack said:


> Wow I have missed so much!
> May have been me. I know better than to eat and post.
> 
> That's wonderful.
> 
> Dont make me come over there and kidnap y'all
> 
> We've had some good showers today which my flower beds and I  are so thankful for. We had automatic sprinklers back home and out here I tend to get busy inside and either leave the sprinkler in one place or just really dont want to go out in the heat and water myself.
> 
> With the guys out of town, I had a bacon sandwich for dinner. I think I could have cooked and ate the whole package myself. Lots of little errands and then lunch with Mom tomorrow. Started watching Downton Abbey a few weeks ago. Will hopefully get to binge watch the rest of the weekend and finish the series.
> 
> Have a great weekend all.



You have missed a lot! But glad to see you here Vicki.......

If you kidnap us.....we may have to stay longer.......do it!!!! Kyle has now said even if we can fly he won`t be coming...... he had been putting off telling me as he knew how upset I`d be......but I can understand his reasons, and in no way does it have to do with the fact his new car should have arrived in the country by then......lol......

We got automatic sprinklers put in here and yes, we may not need then an awful lot with our summers, last couple of years they have been very handy.....we don`t have your heat issues though lol......

Hope you have a good lunch with your mum today......and yes, bacon is always good! 






Saturday again........it may just be a normal day now but there`s still something nice about waking up and it`s Saturday........that feeling never goes.....actually, same with that Sunday night feeling despite it being many years since I`ve been in the world of work........or school even!!  And I liked school for the most part. 

Got up early and cleaned all the bathooms, washed all the wooden and tiled floors, Tom vacuumed where we have carpet and then sat down to bacon......nice! 

Wind has died down a lot, still breezy and although we have just had a heavy downpour, sun is now bursting through with dark clouds behind it.......going to be one of those days......we don`t need to go out though today and no walks with the threat of heavy rain all day.......although Tom will to pick up takeout tonight.......Indian for me pizza for them.........always like a saturday take out.....

































Have a wonderful Saturday........​


----------



## tink1957

So sorry about Kyle canceling in December Carole...I know how much you enjoy having him along on your journeys.  I've been considering a December getaway for the Orlando Informer meetup but doubtful that either one of my kids can go since Danielle is busy with the pizza place and Trey is trying to save money for a new truck.  I've offered to give the trip as a Christmas present but they both know that it would put me in a financial bind so they decided not to go.  I miss when they were younger and would just go along happily with me whatever I wanted to do.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> So sorry about Kyle canceling in December Carole...I know how much you enjoy having him along on your journeys.  I've been considering a December getaway for the Orlando Informer meetup but doubtful that either one of my kids can go since Danielle is busy with the pizza place and Trey is trying to save money for a new truck.  I've offered to give the trip as a Christmas present but they both know that it would put me in a financial bind so they decided not to go.  I miss when they were younger and would just go along happily with me whatever I wanted to do.



Thanks Vicki.......I understand him not wanting to be on a vacation where it`s masks everywhere and wondering if something has been sanitised and so on......of course the decision could be taken out of our hands anyway if planes aren`t taking off by then anyway.

Oh that would be a nice getaway for you, I think you need it  It would be lovely if one of them would be able to go, but understandable. They`re good kids. It`s been a good few years since we met Danielle.....she had the foot issue that visit.......and of course we`ve seen Trey a few times......will keep fingers crossed for you.....

But, good to see you Vicki....don`t be a stranger........


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, yep, routine Saturday here too.  Loads of wash being done.  Quiet house, but for the faint sound of the washer and dryer.  Time to refill my tea cup, and see what else I can watch, as channel I was on, now has a commercial show.  Umm, no. Then, finish up the wash, and yay, piece of cheesecake with tea.  Oh yes I did.  Will make eggs and bacon, with some waffles when older one wakes up.  I really don’t expect little one to be up before around noon.  I remember saying good night to both, when I heard them come up the stairs, but have no idea when that was.  No pumpkin was my carriage last night.  News this morning said would be a hot and steamy, with some stormy, weekend. Yeah, asked my Dsis, we may be up around her way tomorrow, swimsuits will be in our car.  Steamy days, swim time.  So relaxing way to spend an afternoon.  

But today, grocery run, and return another item that little one ordered, that was not what she thought it would be. I agree, it did not look like that on the screen. Good thing we can just return it to a store. And she had gone to another store where you could not try on. Two of the three things she bought seemed perfect for her, last one, did not fit right. So, since both stores are near each other, We will be doing returns too. Yep, a routine Saturday here.

Schumi, I am sorry Kyle will not be with you, when you travel this December. I understand his reasons, but as adult kids, it is choice for them too. I agree with Tink, was so much easier when they were younger. Hugs to you both, and hope you and Tink do get away this December.

And a beep, time to finish up wash, and use the remote to find something somewhat interesting on the screen. Sun has made all bright out, but seemed damp when I went outside, so dryer it is.

And yes, to all the homies:
 

 Good Morning and Good Afternoon.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Lynne G cheesecake for breakfast sounds a great idea.  As does the pool.  

Bright but breezy here today but the brightness in the family room with roof lanterns is too much for me today as still taking migraine meds so quiet house, radio on quietly - and as I have a pattern of upset stomach after migraine I’ve just put rice pudding ingredients in the slow cooker as likely toast and rice pudding will be what I can eat later.  

Will have to ask Kev to go to the corner shop when he returns from a dog walk as I’ve used up all the milk.  We go through gallons of milk here with coffees, cereals, custard etc.  Lucky there is a great little store just five minutes walk from here.  It’s been so useful since March lockdown.

Drive out will have to be tomorrow.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Julie, I hope you feel better soon.  Headaches are no fun at all.  Yum, I am a rice  pudding fan.  That’s okay, if drive is put off until tomorrow.  No need to do much, when not feeling well.  Sending get well thoughts mummy dust your way.  

And the sun is out is all it’s hot glory.  Decided to sit outside in the sun with my tea.  Not much of interest in the shows.


----------



## Charade67

It's move in day. I guess I should go wake B up. She's not scheduled to move in until 2:00, but I promised her lunch at our favorite Mexican restaurant since she probably won't be going there again for a few months. 



snowpack said:


> We are at the top of Mississippi but work in TN. I bet Gatlinburg is just gorgeous that time of year.


 I have never been there that time of year, so I am really looking forward to it. 



schumigirl said:


> Kyle has now said even if we can fly he won`t be coming...... he had been putting off telling me as he knew how upset I`d be......but I can understand his reasons, and in no way does it have to do with the fact his new car should have arrived in the country by then......lol......


Sorry to hear that. I know you are a bit disappointed. I am kind of looking forward to the days when B doesn't want to travel with us, but then again, I'm not. Does that make sense?



Realfoodfans said:


> Bright but breezy here today but the brightness in the family room with roof lanterns is too much for me today as still taking migraine meds so quiet house, radio on quietly - and as I have a pattern of upset stomach after migraine I’ve just put rice pudding ingredients in the slow cooker as likely toast and rice pudding will be what I can eat later.


 Hope you feel better soon. 

Time to get up and get moving. I didn't sleep well last night, so I am sluggish today. I have decided that I really need to make more of an effort to establish better sleep habits. This starts with me using my CPAP again. I just ordered a new mask for it. Hopedully I will like it better than the previous one.


----------



## Lynne G

Good luck with B this term.  Hope she has fun, and is safe.  See our state school terminated a few frat houses, for having large parties.  Yeah, kids back the week before school starts, party indeed.  I guess in 2 weeks, we will see how many are sick, or hope none.  

Neither kid is up, so will make some waffles, as I am hungry.  Had to come in from outside as all were mowing or otherwise noisy.  So nice out.


----------



## macraven

Julie hope your migraine eases up
They are mjserable


----------



## Charade67

So far fairly quiet at B's school. Students are still moving in though. Some students have already been reprimanded, but nothing too serious yet.

Dh has been issued a face shield. He says he is required to wear it, a mask, or both.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, yes, completely his decision, and of course I understand and respect his decision. we`ll see what happens as it gets closer with travel restrictions and so on.....

Sounds a lovely day ahead of you......time by the pool is always good, and returns to store are so easy, won`t take you long......you`ll be in the pool before you know it.....



Charade, it`s a mixed deal. We are such a tight family and spend a lot of time together, even today, so our vacations are sacrosanct, that time together is priceless and we love every second. The first time Kyle didn`t come to America I thought I was going to hyperventilate when we were leaving him...adult or not.....it got easier but we still miss him dreadfully.

However, the other side is you get to be a couple again....and that is wonderful. It`s as it should be. Kids are supposed to grow up. In the UK the only place that is "acceptable" to visit with you parents as an adult is Florida......lol.....some of his friends are always asking to come with us. And vacationing again as a couple is fabulous and we really enjoy our time with just the two of us.......

We`re happy with either situation. So, I completely understand your mixed thoughts.....




Popped over to see the new build house my friends daughter has bought. About 20 miles away, It`s very nice, but my goodness......they are so close to each other. It`s detached, but her kitchen windows look directly into the neighbours kitchen! There`s no privacy.....

But lovely brand new home, she asked what I thought of her kitchen, kept my silence as I hate that very dark wood in a kitchen....told her it was lovely......she laughed and said she`s known me long enough......yes, she does!

Back home and having a pot of tea......few hours yet before we eat........

Sun is out, but breezy......


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Charade67 good luck for B in school and I hope you sleep better tonight.  I seem to cope with lack of it but every so often it just wears me down.

Thanks @macraven I know I’m not alone with migraine - have had them for many years - I’m going to carry on with 4 hourly treatment and hope it doesn’t develop further and having a very quiet day.  

@Lynne G do you make your own waffles? A favourite here but I buy the ready made ones.  Kev wanted a Mickey waffle maker to do our own but no luck yet!

@schumigirl my son and DIL bought a new build this time - after renovating two they had looked and looked for their next move - have to say they were very lucky as so many are squashed in - it is a beautiful house and it backs on to the canal with a golf course on the other side.  They are both ultra house proud and they are turning it into a beautiful home.  Too tidy for me as I like to have my books and sewing etc around.

Kev has been to the shop for me and is going to watch a John Travolta movie - think it will be an action film so I’m going to lie on the bed and carry on listening to “Rebecca” Daphne Du Maurier.


----------



## schumigirl

​Yep........quiet Saturday`s are sometimes the best Saturday night`s. 

Curries were good.....mine was a little too hot tonight, think the heavy handed spice chef was cooking tonight.....still delicious, but took me a while to eat it. Tom`s curry and the other two`s pizza`s were beautiful....

Now sitting on sofa watching some tv. There`s a movie on later with Timothy Spall and Imelda Staunton, both actors in the Potter movies.....it looks a gentle movie but gets good reviews. 

Rain is bouncing down tonight, but windows all open as it is quite warm....

Time for a glass of wine........


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

So been quite busy yesterday and today we had a wonderful day with youngest yesterday and all you that sent birthday wishes, Thank you!

He decided he wanted Olive Garden for dinner, I’ve never really been a huge fan of that restaurant but last night they did an excellent job all around, so that was surely a nice treat to have everything go well and tasty!

Started the day bright and early with youngest baseball game, it is so fun to coach a team and participate with my son! We did have a good game 12-4 win and next game Monday night, he came home and said Cake time as we we’re out and about til later in the evening he decided to save it for today.


So we got ribeyes for the grill tonight and I’m sure I’ll rustle up something to have a drink or 4!!!


----------



## mckennarose

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> So been quite busy yesterday and today we had a wonderful day with youngest yesterday and all you that sent birthday wishes,


Oh, I missed this!  Happy Birthday to DLPN Jr! 
What a great picture, love the baby yoda!  He looks very happy.
Um... I like my ribeye medium... just sayin in case you have an extra.....



schumigirl said:


> However, the other side is you get to be a couple again....and that is wonderful. It`s as it should be. Kids are supposed to grow up. In the UK the only place that is "acceptable" to visit with you parents as an adult is Florida......lol.....some of his friends are always asking to come with us. And vacationing again as a couple is fabulous and we really enjoy our time with just the two of us.......


I agree.  We love when our adult children and spouses/significant others can come with us on vacation, but we also enjoy our time traveling with just each other.  It's strange when your kids are all grown up and have their own lives, but it's also adding a new dynamic to the relationship with your spouse that's fun when it's just the two of you.  I will say we're A LOT slower paced when it's just the two of us on vacation!  And a lot more "go with the flow". 

Charade, hope move in day went well!

It's currently 88 degrees and beautifully sunny out.  Very hot though!  We're doing more home projects, this time the garage.  

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## macraven

That is a fantastic cake for the birthday boy.
He looks very happy.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> I agree.  We love when our adult children and spouses/significant others can come with us on vacation, but we also enjoy our time traveling with just each other.  It's strange when your kids are all grown up and have their own lives, but it's also adding a new dynamic to the relationship with your spouse that's fun when it's just the two of you.  I will say we're A LOT slower paced when it's just the two of us on vacation!  And a lot more "go with the flow".
> 
> Charade, hope move in day went well!
> 
> It's currently 88 degrees and beautifully sunny out.  Very hot though!  We're doing more home projects, this time the garage.
> 
> Hope everyone is well!



Yes, we have a much slower pace when it`s just us two......our last two December trips are very much park based and lots of rides.....when it`s just the two of us......well......it`s much more varied and slower........but still cherished times whether it`s just the two of us or all three.......

Nice weather mrose.....enjoy it.......and don`t work too hard on the garage......


----------



## macraven

Schumi 
I hope you had a glass of wine for me!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

mckennarose said:


> Oh, I missed this!  Happy Birthday to DLPN Jr!
> What a great picture, love the baby yoda!  He looks very happy.
> Um... I like my ribeye medium... just sayin in case you have an extra.....
> 
> 
> I agree.  We love when our adult children and spouses/significant others can come with us on vacation, but we also enjoy our time traveling with just each other.  It's strange when your kids are all grown up and have their own lives, but it's also adding a new dynamic to the relationship with your spouse that's fun when it's just the two of you.  I will say we're A LOT slower paced when it's just the two of us on vacation!  And a lot more "go with the flow".
> 
> Charade, hope move in day went well!
> 
> It's currently 88 degrees and beautifully sunny out.  Very hot though!  We're doing more home projects, this time the garage.
> 
> Hope everyone is well!



Ok, we always have plenty, got you a spot saved at the table!!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> That is a fantastic cake for the birthday boy.
> He looks very happy.



He is wonderful!!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi
> I hope you had a glass of wine for me!



Oh always.....  we just poured our second large glass..........Tom  just mentioned you about 20 minutes ago.....he had to replace the battery in the "gadget" and as always mentioned how gutted he`d be if it broke.......

Definitely his favourite gadget ever.......


----------



## Realfoodfans

@DisneyLifePapioNe sorry I missed that birthday - the cake looks amazing and sounds like a good day!

We enjoy trips on our own and with family too.  We like some city breaks - especially Rome is our return to favourite - and sometimes a coastal break with Louie for walking and exploring.  Love breaks with Em and the grandchildren - a chance to make memories with them (particularly Disney) - and have an absolute ball with my son and DIL who make us young again getting us to stop up for the dancing and visit places we may not have done otherwise.  Aren’t we all lucky to have those opportunities.

Dark very early here tonight - managed to eat the rice pudding - definitely comfort food - and feeling much improved - hoping we can do everything tomorrow I planned on doing today!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Realfoodfans said:


> @DisneyLifePapioNe sorry I missed that birthday - the cake looks amazing and sounds like a good day!
> 
> We enjoy trips on our own and with family too.  We like some city breaks - especially Rome is our return to favourite - and sometimes a coastal break with Louie for walking and exploring.  Love breaks with Em and the grandchildren - a chance to make memories with them (particularly Disney) - and have an absolute ball with my son and DIL who make us young again getting us to stop up for the dancing and visit places we may not have done otherwise.  Aren’t we all lucky to have those opportunities.
> 
> Dark very early here tonight - managed to eat the rice pudding - definitely comfort food - and feeling much improved - hoping we can do everything tomorrow I planned on doing today!



Thank you!

I think it’s cool, I won’t forget @Lynne G birthday because they share the same day!!!!!

I think she may have an ongoing party or something going on this weekend FYI....


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> @schumigirl my son and DIL bought a new build this time - after renovating two they had looked and looked for their next move - have to say they were very lucky as so many are squashed in - it is a beautiful house and it backs on to the canal with a golf course on the other side.  They are both ultra house proud and they are turning it into a beautiful home.  Too tidy for me as I like to have my books and sewing etc around.
> 
> Kev has been to the shop for me and is going to watch a John Travolta movie - think it will be an action film so I’m going to lie on the bed and carry on listening to “Rebecca” Daphne Du Maurier.



Love Rebecca! A true classic. 

That sounds beautiful with the golf course....least no one can build behind them.

That`s the one saving grace with this house, although the neighbours to one side can look directly in to their kitchen (who thought that was a good idea) they have a lavendar farm right behind them that is a wonderful little business, so won`t be going anywhere anytime soon. That was what she really wanted, was not to be overlooked from the back of her garden......it is beautiful, just so close together......but she`s only going to be there a few years.....

Glad you`re feeling better tonight.


----------



## macraven

Schumi I was glancing thru the threads here and not paying attention to who said what.

when I read the post of
“Ok, we always have plenty got you a spot saved at the table!!!”

I thought it was you as that’s what you usually say when we like your menu.

Lol

I get my kids all mixed up here.
(It would have been so embarrassing to call one of my kids here by the wrong name.)

btw, will there need bacon in the morning??


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Schumi I was glancing thru the threads here and not paying attention to who said what.
> 
> when I read the post of
> “Ok, we always have plenty got you a spot saved at the table!!!”
> 
> I thought it was you as that’s what you usually say when we like your menu.
> 
> Lol
> 
> I get my kids all mixed up here.
> (It would have been so embarrassing to call one of my kids here by the wrong name.)
> 
> btw, will there need bacon in the morning??



If not Mac, we got you covered, plenty of bacon also!!!

Shamefully perhaps even more......

More than likely....


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi I was glancing thru the threads here and not paying attention to who said what.
> 
> when I read the post of
> “Ok, we always have plenty got you a spot saved at the table!!!”
> 
> I thought it was you as that’s what you usually say when we like your menu.
> 
> Lol
> 
> I get my kids all mixed up here.
> (It would have been so embarrassing to call one of my kids here by the wrong name.)
> 
> btw, will there need bacon in the morning??



You know you`re always welcome at our table.......we should have a ladies brunch.......bacon as the main feature......  

Yep we have bacon tomorrow.....Tom knows how you like it cooked......

Third glass of wine now.......beautiful red that we`ve coveted for a while now......


----------



## Charade67

B has now been moved into her dorm room. Her new roommate has not shown up yet. I helped her set up her half of the room, but we decided not to put anything on the walls until after her roommate arrives and the decide if they want to rearrange the furniture first. There are also a few things she needs for the room (trash can, bathmat, etc.) but she is waiting to see if her roommate brings them.

Came home and found that the turntable for my microwave had arrived already. Yay!

Then I opened up Facebook and saw a horrible post from a friend in North Carolina. Her 26 year old stepson, who she has been mom to for the past 20 years, has died. She dosen't have any other information right now. Her younger son and B were in preschool together. 

I am now trying to do laundry and catch up on housework. Waiting to see if B texts me with a list of things she forgot.


----------



## macraven

Schumi, I’ll get the boat ready so have plenty of bottles of wine to go with that bacon!

charade, that is sad your friend lost her boy.
has to be painful for her.
Of course you’ll hear from B with a list of items she forgot to pack.

dpln, main course is at Schumi’s but we will expect you to have dessert set up for us.
(do you have leftover bday cake for us?)


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Schumi, I’ll get the boat ready so have plenty of bottles of wine to go with that bacon!
> 
> charade, that is sad your friend lost her boy.
> has to be painful for her.
> Of course you’ll hear from B with a list of items she forgot to pack.
> 
> dpln, main course is at Schumi’s but we will expect you to have dessert set up for us.
> (do you have leftover bday cake for us?)


 
Yes we have some although it’s going quick, I have to say Sam’s club has some very good cake for the money, perfectly moist and oh so good.

Just got word strawberry rhubarb is in the forecast...!!!!!!!!!

How do you spell spoiled = strawberry rhubarb pie!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> B has now been moved into her dorm room. Her new roommate has not shown up yet. I helped her set up her half of the room, but we decided not to put anything on the walls until after her roommate arrives and the decide if they want to rearrange the furniture first. There are also a few things she needs for the room (trash can, bathmat, etc.) but she is waiting to see if her roommate brings them.
> 
> Came home and found that the turntable for my microwave had arrived already. Yay!
> 
> Then I opened up Facebook and saw a horrible post from a friend in North Carolina. Her 26 year old stepson, who she has been mom to for the past 20 years, has died. She dosen't have any other information right now. Her younger son and B were in preschool together.
> 
> I am now trying to do laundry and catch up on housework. Waiting to see if B texts me with a list of things she forgot.



Truly dreadful Charade for your friend and her stepson. How do you begin to deal with that. 

Glad your daughter has settled in ok.....oh hope she hasn`t forgotten anything......she`s not too far away from you if I remember correctly......


----------



## macraven

Dang 
All this talk about food has made me hungry.

Instead of what I was going to cook tonight, sending Mr Mac out for bbq rib carry out.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi, I’ll get the boat ready so have plenty of bottles of wine to go with that bacon!
> 
> charade, that is sad your friend lost her boy.
> has to be painful for her.
> Of course you’ll hear from B with a list of items she forgot to pack.
> 
> dpln, main course is at Schumi’s but we will expect you to have dessert set up for us.
> (do you have leftover bday cake for us?)



We have a full wine cellar of wine.......plenty of choice.....even the odd sweet ones that our friend Janet loves so much.....

Dutch Apple pies and plum crumble here.....home made vanilla ice cream too......we`re all sorted in this house.....

And bacon.....always bacon...... 

Oh go for the bbq food mac......



This movie called Finding Your Feet is amazingly good....funny, sad and poignant all at the same time.......


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

schumigirl said:


> We have a full wine cellar of wine.......plenty of choice.....even the odd sweet ones that our friend Janet loves so much.....
> 
> Dutch Apple pies and plum crumble here.....home made vanilla ice cream too......we`re all sorted in this house.....
> 
> And bacon.....always bacon......
> 
> Oh go for the bbq food mac......
> 
> 
> 
> This movie called Finding Your Feet is amazingly good....funny, sad and poignant all at the same time.......



 ......not really though.....


----------



## schumigirl

lol.....heard a few more funny initials tonight......thanks to VPL for the pm.....

Yep, one is a disease......imagine that!!!! 


Almost bedtime here......and still raining......but strangely warm for this time of night. 

Have just turned on slow cooker......beef in ale for tomorrow evening`s dinner......then off to Scotland on Monday.......so excited to leave although it is a long drive......worth it though.....


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Charade67 such sad news.  Not something you can ever deal with fully.  Sounds like B will be organised and good she’s not far away.

Em is at a friend’s home for supper and rang me to say she’s had a phone call from L!!!   Amazing as he will not normally allow it but apparently she came on the phone and said “I miss you Mummy and now when I miss you the Judge says I can ring you so here I am”.  Hopefully if he continues to allow it things will be better for everyone going forward because L will be happier knowing she can do that and not worry so much.

I’m back in bed now and ready to close my eyes again - my BBC sounds needs some new items adding as I’m listening to it so much.  

Goodnight to everyone and enjoy the rest of your evening x


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> @Charade67 such sad news.  Not something you can ever deal with fully.  Sounds like B will be organised and good she’s not far away.
> 
> Em is at a friend’s home for supper and rang me to say she’s had a phone call from L!!!   Amazing as he will not normally allow it but apparently she came on the phone and said “I miss you Mummy and now when I miss you the Judge says I can ring you so here I am”.  Hopefully if he continues to allow it things will be better for everyone going forward because L will be happier knowing she can do that and not worry so much.
> 
> I’m back in bed now and ready to close my eyes again - my BBC sounds needs some new items adding as I’m listening to it so much.
> 
> Goodnight to everyone and enjoy the rest of your evening x



I rarely listen to the radio sadly.....but I imagine they do need some additions.....

Glad your daughter got a call from your GD......such stress all round for all involved.....

Have a good sleep......


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Steaks are on.......

Sipping on some old style in a red solo cup.....lol 

Just Kidding about the old style it’s actually fireball.....lol even better....like drinking rocket fuel!!!


----------



## mckennarose

schumigirl said:


> but still cherished times whether it`s just the two of us or all three.......


It is.  I was really sad we had to cancel our May trip, as all my kids were coming with us.  The last time I had all of them in Florida was May 2018.  Oh well, planning for next year I guess.


Realfoodfans said:


> and have an absolute ball with my son and DIL who make us young again getting us to stop up for the dancing and visit places we may not have done otherwise.


Sounds like fun!  My middle dd and her boyfriend are like this with us.  Tomorrow we are having an anniversary party here and they will be bringing the "throw, throw, burrito" game.  They keep us active!  I may wind up with a black eye though.... lol!


Realfoodfans said:


> managed to eat the rice pudding


MMM, I love rice pudding... enjoy!


Charade67 said:


> Her 26 year old stepson, who she has been mom to for the past 20 years, has died.


That's so sad, I'm sorry.


macraven said:


> sending Mr Mac out for bbq rib carry out.


Sounds like a good plan.  We're still not set on dinner yet.  Talking over our options.  But if Mr. Mac is feeling generous, he's welcome to bring us bbq up here in PA!  We don't have many bbq places.


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Steaks are on.......


Don't cook mine too much!  I like it medium.  


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Just Kidding about the old style it’s actually fireball.....lol even better....like drinking rocket fuel!!!


Love fireball.  My kids (adults) hate it, but my son in law is my partner in crime when it comes to fireball.  When we vacation in Florida together, it's our arrival toast together.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

mckennarose said:


> It is.  I was really sad we had to cancel our May trip, as all my kids were coming with us.  The last time I had all of them in Florida was May 2018.  Oh well, planning for next year I guess.
> 
> Sounds like fun!  My middle dd and her boyfriend are like this with us.  Tomorrow we are having an anniversary party here and they will be bringing the "throw, throw, burrito" game.  They keep us active!  I may wind up with a black eye though.... lol!
> 
> MMM, I love rice pudding... enjoy!
> 
> That's so sad, I'm sorry.
> 
> Sounds like a good plan.  We're still not set on dinner yet.  Talking over our options.  But if Mr. Mac is feeling generous, he's welcome to bring us bbq up here in PA!  We don't have many bbq places.
> 
> Don't cook mine too much!  I like it medium.
> 
> Love fireball.  My kids (adults) hate it, but my son in law is my partner in crime when it comes to fireball.  When we vacation in Florida together, it's our arrival toast together.



Wouldn’t do one past medium.......

If you ever need an extra fireball toaster......

Usually have it on tap here..........lol.....ice cold also!!!!!


----------



## mckennarose

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Wouldn’t do one past medium.......


Good!  That's sacrilegious to cook it to death.  At least that's what I keep telling my youngest dd's boyfriend.  We're introducing him into the "blood is not bad" club with regard to steak.


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> If you ever need an extra fireball toaster......


We'll start a Fireball club.... you, me, my son in law, and my youngest dd's boyfriend are in so far.  Hubby is a Crown Royal guy, but can be persuaded.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

mckennarose said:


> Good!  That's sacrilegious to cook it to death.  At least that's what I keep telling my youngest dd's boyfriend.  We're introducing him into the "blood is not bad" club with regard to steak.
> 
> We'll start a Fireball club.... you, me, my son in law, and my youngest dd's boyfriend are in so far.  Hubby is a Crown Royal guy, but can be persuaded.



Lol.....we make some apple Jell-O shots once in a while......

I think they might have some crown apple!!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Mck is it bad though if I enjoy my top sirloin steaks with ketchup.......?????


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Ribeyes were great tonight, funny there is still one waiting for consumption on the table, others packaged for reheat later.

Broccoli and potatoes with sour cream and butter with some shredded sharp cheddar!!!

The diet will start tomorrow, I say that everyday!


----------



## mckennarose

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I think they might have some crown apple!!!


Deal!  He loves Crown Apple!  It's his fav.  We have some Crown peach right now and it's pretty good too.


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Mck is it bad though if I enjoy my top sirloin steaks with ketchup.......?????


You can put whatever you want on your steak. 

I believe Lynne has some cheesecake.....


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, party at DisneyLife’s house!  Yum, yep, I like my steak not much past mooing. Medium Rare, yes.  Yes, McK, we have a little bit of cheesecake left.  Gray goose with crushed ice, after my Chinese take out gets eaten.  


So sorry to hear of son’s death, Charade.  Sending peace and comfort to his family and friends.  

And Zoo for you, after taking a little longer to get home, 
saw quite an accident.  Nothing like driving on the trolley track raised lane.  

I see a bear, oh my:

Why hello Rhino named Tony:


Aww, baby flamingo.  See, not so oink


And such pretty giraffes:


With that, so much food being discussed, I need to eat my dinner.  Have a super nice night.  Radio weather guy said a muggy night.  Good thing our home AC is making indoor nice.  Mall today seemed to not have AC going strong.  Was nice to get back to AC car.  Happy that quick returns were had.


----------



## Robo56

Happy belated birthday Lynne hope you had a wonderful birthday







Happy birthday to DLP son










schumigirl said:


> Did you decide on a hotel with PB being closed for your usual stay this year Robo? I know a few folks who`s plans for either PB or Sapphire have gone awry.



Yes, the closing of SF and PBH kinda of threw monkey wrench in the plans, but like everyone else just going to roll with the changes. Plan to stay at RPR. I have a good suspicion that HRH and RPR are going to be busy.

Will miss staying at SF and PBH. I like RPR they are my third favorite. Very nice resort with lovely staff.




cam757 said:


> DH was able to go on his fishing trip Monday but I think he wished he would have stayed home. They went about 40 miles out. He said it was rough and they really did not catch that much. He is a pretty seasoned boater/fisherman and he got terribly seasick so it must of been rough. I would not have made it out of the marina.



Sorry to hear your hubby got sick on his fishing trip. There is nothing worse then being sea sick.



keishashadow said:


> Theyupped their game. Comparable animatronics 1/2 to 2/3 less than spirit. Didn’t see this online



I finally went to Big Lots....nice selection of Halloween animatronics. I bought two things.



Charade67 said:


> Dh found this at Home Depot. He says we can keep it in the yard all year and decorate it according to the season.



That dragon is awesome....I like the old hearse too. The dragon is tempting.




Realfoodfans said:


> Heading early to bed in the hope of throwing off a migraine so lots of water and tablet taken.



Hope you are feeling better.



Charade67 said:


> Then I opened up Facebook and saw a horrible post from a friend in North Carolina. Her 26 year old stepson, who she has been mom to for the past 20 years, has died



My condolences to your friend.


 Tink hope your trip in December works for you.


Grandson’s first football game of the season was on TV last night. He is a junior and is on the varsity team, offensive center.

He is number 75



that’s him getting ready to snap the ball to quarterback.

They won the game 52 to 26.

He starts school Monday so working on a number of masks for him. We are proud of him. He is a wonderful grandson, good student and athlete. Grandpa was bursting with joy and pride seeing his grandson on TV playing football.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday evening.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Robo.  Yep, nice birthday was had.  How exciting to see game on the screen.  Sweet, making masks for all.  Yeah, funny little one was saying how much we like the Portofino, and sad not available.  Also, I was so looking forward to staying at SF, and enjoying a meal and the bar there.  But, as change is the new norm, I will be at HRH then RP.  I do like RP, as we stay there too, just more like our second favorite.  With a happy stay at SF last year, think a tie with RP.  I am just happy to be able to go.  Hope all is well with you and your family.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Thanks Robo.  Yep, nice birthday was had.  How exciting to see game on the screen.  Sweet, making masks for all.  Yeah, funny little one was saying how much we like the Portofino, and sad not available.  Also, I was so looking forward to staying at SF, and enjoying a meal and the bar there.  But, as change is the new norm, I will be at HRH then RP.  I do like RP, as we stay there too, just more like our second favorite.  With a happy stay at SF last year, think a tie with RP.  I am just happy to be able to go.  Hope all is well with you and your family.



I agree just happy to be going, I could put a cardboard box up at Citywalk and write Hard Rock Hotel on it and I’d be happy, (as long as we could use a real shower somewhere of course), I might be being a little dramatic but I’m sure you understand!!!


----------



## Robo56

Lynne G said:


> I am just happy to be able to go



Me too.....thankful for Universal giving us all a chance to enjoy a some  happy time.




Lynne G said:


> Hope all is well with you and your family.



We are doing ok.

Nice pictures of your visit to the Zoo. Hope all your family is well.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Robo56 said:


> Happy belated birthday Lynne hope you had a wonderful birthday
> 
> View attachment 520976
> 
> View attachment 520975
> 
> View attachment 520974
> 
> Happy birthday to DLP son
> 
> View attachment 520977
> 
> View attachment 520978
> 
> View attachment 520979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the closing of SF and PBH kinda of threw monkey wrench in the plans, but like everyone else just going to roll with the changes. Plan to stay at RPR. I have a good suspicion that HRH and RPR are going to be busy.
> 
> Will miss staying at SF and PBH. I like RPR they are my third favorite. Very nice resort with lovely staff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear your hubby got sick on his fishing trip. There is nothing worse then being sea sick.
> 
> 
> 
> I finally went to Big Lots....nice selection of Halloween animatronics. I bought two things.
> 
> 
> 
> That dragon is awesome....I like the old hearse too. The dragon is tempting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> My condolences to your friend.
> 
> 
> Tink hope your trip in December works for you.
> 
> 
> Grandson’s first football game of the season was on TV last night. He is a junior and is on the varsity team, offensive center.
> 
> He is number 75
> 
> View attachment 521003
> 
> that’s him getting ready to snap the ball to quarterback.
> View attachment 520998
> They won the game 52 to 26.
> 
> He starts school Monday so working on a number of masks for him. We are proud of him. He is a wonderful grandson, good student and athlete. Grandpa was bursting with joy and pride seeing his grandson on TV playing football.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Saturday evening.



Thank you!!!

Look at the football star!!!

It is so fun to watch the kids succeed in sports, playing center is a big job...


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Robo56 said:


> Happy belated birthday Lynne hope you had a wonderful birthday
> 
> View attachment 520976
> 
> View attachment 520975
> 
> View attachment 520974
> 
> Happy birthday to DLP son
> 
> View attachment 520977
> 
> View attachment 520978
> 
> View attachment 520979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the closing of SF and PBH kinda of threw monkey wrench in the plans, but like everyone else just going to roll with the changes. Plan to stay at RPR. I have a good suspicion that HRH and RPR are going to be busy.
> 
> Will miss staying at SF and PBH. I like RPR they are my third favorite. Very nice resort with lovely staff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear your hubby got sick on his fishing trip. There is nothing worse then being sea sick.
> 
> 
> 
> I finally went to Big Lots....nice selection of Halloween animatronics. I bought two things.
> 
> 
> 
> That dragon is awesome....I like the old hearse too. The dragon is tempting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> My condolences to your friend.
> 
> 
> Tink hope your trip in December works for you.
> 
> 
> Grandson’s first football game of the season was on TV last night. He is a junior and is on the varsity team, offensive center.
> 
> He is number 75
> 
> View attachment 521003
> 
> that’s him getting ready to snap the ball to quarterback.
> View attachment 520998
> They won the game 52 to 26.
> 
> He starts school Monday so working on a number of masks for him. We are proud of him. He is a wonderful grandson, good student and athlete. Grandpa was bursting with joy and pride seeing his grandson on TV playing football.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Saturday evening.



Hey I noticed the scoreboard is HHS the Halloween Horror School....


----------



## Charade67

I decided to go ahead and get B a small trash can for her room. I went to Target, which is located very close to the university. The bed and bath section looked like the toilet paper aisle when the pandemic began. I guess most of the students waited until they got into town and then went shopping for supplies. 



schumigirl said:


> she`s not too far away from you if I remember correctly......


 Only about 20 minutes.  Also if she needs something I can send it in with her dad and she can pick it up at his office. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Em is at a friend’s home for supper and rang me to say she’s had a phone call from L!!! Amazing as he will not normally allow it but apparently she came on the phone and said “I miss you Mummy and now when I miss you the Judge says I can ring you so here I am”. Hopefully if he continues to allow it things will be better for everyone going forward because L will be happier knowing she can do that and not worry so much.


This is so good to hear. L should be much happier now. 



mckennarose said:


> Good! That's sacrilegious to cook it to death. At least that's what I keep telling my youngest dd's boyfriend. We're introducing him into the "blood is not bad" club with regard to steak.


 I think I am the odd one out here. I have to have my steak cooked so there is no blood. I am a medium well person. I know most people thInk a well done steal is horrible, but it takes a special talent to make it good. I once had a well done steak that you could have cut with a plastic knife. 



Lynne G said:


> I see a bear, oh my:


Any lions or tigers?



Robo56 said:


> Grandson’s first football game of the season was on TV last night. He is a junior and is on the varsity team, offensive center.
> 
> He is number 75





Robo56 said:


> They won the game 52 to 26.


How cool. Congrats to the team.

Thank you for all of your kind words for my friend. I keep checking Facebook to see if she has posted any updates. 


Tonight's light is for the students moving back to school. These seem to be all the rage in dorm rooms right now.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## macraven

Don’t let Lynne fool you 

she can run with the big doggies and stay up to 2 am

well she did with me one night as we both kept talking on and on

that was a good time we had!
She did not realize how fast the time flew by 
Lynne was a trooper!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@mckennarose that sounds like a fun party planned!
@Lynne G thank you for sharing your zoo pictures - we still haven’t been but hopefully an animal farm next weekend.
@Robo56 wonderful to see the game on tv - definitely a proud moment.
@Charade67 will B head home for food supplies?
@macraven it looks like you were up alone last night - Saturday must have tired everyone out!

Not too bad a sleep - awake a few times but went back to sleep.  Must be improved as I am feeling hungry this morning!  Kev got some nice bread so I think just plain toast and real butter with tea to start the day.

Happy Sunday to you all x


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Yes, the closing of SF and PBH kinda of threw monkey wrench in the plans, but like everyone else just going to roll with the changes. Plan to stay at RPR. I have a good suspicion that HRH and RPR are going to be busy.
> 
> Will miss staying at SF and PBH. I like RPR they are my third favorite. Very nice resort with lovely staff.
> 
> I finally went to Big Lots....nice selection of Halloween animatronics. I bought two things
> 
> Grandson’s first football game of the season was on TV last night. He is a junior and is on the varsity team, offensive center.
> 
> He is number 75
> 
> View attachment 521003
> 
> that’s him getting ready to snap the ball to quarterback.
> View attachment 520998
> They won the game 52 to 26.
> 
> He starts school Monday so working on a number of masks for him. We are proud of him. He is a wonderful grandson, good student and athlete. Grandpa was bursting with joy and pride seeing his grandson on TV playing football.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Saturday evening.




Glad to hear you are sorted for your trip Robo......it certainly has been the weirdest of years so far.......yes, I think all the hotels open seem to be very busy with folks that have been moved and folks who have postponed trips last few months.  You`ll still have a blast I`m sure. 

Congrats to your Grandson, sounds like you have every reason to be very proud of him.......I have no clue about that sport, or any sport really unless it has an engine....... Good to hear they won their game......





Charade67 said:


> I decided to go ahead and get B a small trash can for her room. I went to Target, which is located very close to the university. The bed and bath section looked like the toilet paper aisle when the pandemic began. I guess most of the students waited until they got into town and then went shopping for supplies.
> 
> Only about 20 minutes.  Also if she needs something I can send it in with her dad and she can pick it up at his office.
> 
> This is so good to hear. L should be much happier now.
> 
> I think I am the odd one out here. I have to have my steak cooked so there is no blood. I am a medium well person. I know most people thInk a well done steal is horrible, but it takes a special talent to make it good. I once had a well done steak that you could have cut with a plastic knife.
> 
> Any lions or tigers?
> 
> 
> How cool. Congrats to the team.
> 
> Thank you for all of your kind words for my friend. I keep checking Facebook to see if she has posted any updates.
> 
> 
> Tonight's light is for the students moving back to school. These seem to be all the rage in dorm rooms right now.
> 
> View attachment 521022



We followed three busloads of South Americans into Wal-Mart once or twice.....yep, kinda sounds like it was similar. They had cleared everything, but also left all the packaging after they had paid......what a mess. 

That is close enough to not worry if she forgets or needs anything while she`s there. 

Very pretty lights!

Medium rare steak here, but more towards the rare is preferred.....each to their own though, and yes, good quality steak and a good chef should be able to cook any steak well. 






Sunday.......cloudy here today, but not cold.......it`s that weird weather where you don`t really need a jacket, but it`s not warm enough to go without one......

We were out early this morning as a friend had asked us to drop her off at the main railway station about 20 miles away from us this morning, so up and out then back for breakfast.......bacon was nice!!!

Going to get packed up this afternoon so we can set off nice and early tomorrow morning.......it`ll be a decent day for the drive up there, then rapidly goes downhill weather wise......that`s the UK for you! Still......will get to see my mum and rest of the family.....cannot wait. 

Dinner today is chicken breasts and I`ll make up a honey mustard sauce, we all like that and quick to prepare.....and pick a nice bottle of wine from the......yes.....the wine "cellar".....all friends understand that joke....... 

Have been asked to make double for them and they can eat it again tomorrow night, saves a lot of cooking for them for one night anyway. They`ll have pizza, mac n cheese and fish and chips from the local chip shop on Thursday or Friday....they won`t starve.

Got an email from the hotel this morning explaining we`ll have temperature taken when we check in and all other measures ahead of time....no problems there. And we have a dinner reservation in one of their restaurants for Monday and Friday nights, Tuesday is sorted, just Wednesday and Thursday to figure out.......we have plenty of choice around. 












































Have a wonderful Sunday 




​


----------



## macraven

It’s so excitjng your trip is tomorrow!
How are you gonna be able to sleep tonight Schumi?
Going back home to see family is finally here!

Hope you sleep well tonight.
I never can get to sleep well night before a trip.

If you are like me, doze off in the car.
That long drive will seem like it’s shorter then.

good morning to all the homies!
Hope your day is great!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Julie is feeling good this morning, hungry is a good sign.  And fresh bread toast sounds yum. I hope you feel much better today.  Good thoughts your way. 

Zoo was nice, though we had to stay away from of the crowds. Was nice walk around, and still was so hot out. Did not stay that long.  Was fun to see which animals liked watermelons. And didn’t know a watermelon floats in water for a time. They have you fill out a bunch of health questions before you enter. And all the buildings and some areas were closed off. So while we do have lions and tigers, Charade, neither could be seen, as their area was closed off. I can see why so much was closed. With people, and definitely kids, all is touched in those areas, and some indoors, so I don’t see how they could keep it continuously clean. A different experience, but still quite lovely, as trees everywhere, so mostly shade we walked in.

Yes, that was so nice to talk to you, Mac, as I can stay up late when I want to.

Woot! Travel to family is tomorrow for Schumi. Safe travels and enjoy. So happy for you, that this trip is here now.

Another sunny and muggy day, with that ooh rain loser chances. Random downpours was the description by the weather lady this morning. We saw no rain yesterday, not last night.

Already close to 80, and AC has just gone on again. Stinking hot of a day, so yay, pool time, I think.

Ah yes, a morning homie I am. Thought another load of wash was needed. And washed some towels, so a nice freshly washed towel was used after my nice long shower. So feeling fresh and hungry too. Won ton soup was left over, so that and if older one did not eat the rest of the cheesecake, that too. Hey, a Sunday, time to relax it is.

 

Hope all have that wonderful relaxing Sunday.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Love Scotland @schumigirl but most importantly family - bet you can’t wait.  Our last trip there we were at Gairloch on the West coast in a cottage right in the cliff edge - amazing sunsets.

Had notification the memorial bench for Mum and Dad for the meadow where they are has been completed and they will be in touch to arrange delivery this week - it is behind a village Baptist chapel and a beautiful location so we are looking forward to its delivery.

Had a drive out this morning to collect orders from two out of town stores and a short walk with Louie before a downpour arrived.  Seems settled in for the day.  Managed to catch another online grocery delivery for later in the week - we were saying how long ago since we had to do a full shop in store.

Lamb Massaman in the slow cooker before we went out has potatoes in so no need for rice later. One pot easiness today. 

Much better just a little tired today so just caught up on laundry and now feet up and some reading and as Lynne says a time to relax.


----------



## Lynne G

How sweet the bench for all to enjoy, Julie.  I like one pot meals.  I try for them quite often.  Not sure what dinner is tonight, but I think I saw some cheese tortellini in the feeezer, so a one pot for me too.  Will see what the kids are in the mood for.  Nice to get stocked up with online orders.  

One kid up, one kid awake, will have to give that mom holler, time to get up, and fresh washed towels in the bathroom.  Hope that will get her moving.  Then we need gas for the car, and some groceries needed as well.  Off to see when our leave time is.  Little one will make sure it is close to 11, as o know she expects us to take out lunch while we are out and about.  Close to even 12, as in a Sunday, many extend their breakfast hours.  And little one is not a fan of mine, or others breakfast selections.


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, saw on Facebook, TSO not playing any holiday concerts, so if anyone thinks USO will have holiday concerts, as they usually do, most likely won’t.  Sad, as I am sure all enjoyed those free concerts in the Studios to welcome the holiday spirit.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It’s so excitjng your trip is tomorrow!
> How are you gonna be able to sleep tonight Schumi?
> Going back home to see family is finally here!
> 
> Hope you sleep well tonight.
> I never can get to sleep well night before a trip.
> 
> If you are like me, doze off in the car.
> That long drive will seem like it’s shorter then.
> 
> good morning to all the homies!
> Hope your day is great!




You know me well mac.....I think I may need a glass of wine to help me sleep tonight......

Spent a few hours this afternoon round at a my friends house and my phone was going non stop with txts....what time are we arriving....will we see you Monday.....who are you meeting and when.....lol....it`s nice though. I never sleep in the car funnily enough, we`ll have a couple of stops including lunch though which passes time......and I might drive myself or do half and half.....I love motorway driving......heck, just love driving!





Lynne G said:


> Yay, Julie is feeling good this morning, hungry is a good sign.  And fresh bread toast sounds yum. I hope you feel much better today.  Good thoughts your way.
> 
> Zoo was nice, though we had to stay away from of the crowds. Was nice walk around, and still was so hot out. Did not stay that long.  Was fun to see which animals liked watermelons. And didn’t know a watermelon floats in water for a time. They have you fill out a bunch of health questions before you enter. And all the buildings and some areas were closed off. So while we do have lions and tigers, Charade, neither could be seen, as their area was closed off. I can see why so much was closed. With people, and definitely kids, all is touched in those areas, and some indoors, so I don’t see how they could keep it continuously clean. A different experience, but still quite lovely, as trees everywhere, so mostly shade we walked in.
> 
> Yes, that was so nice to talk to you, Mac, as I can stay up late when I want to.
> 
> Woot! Travel to family is tomorrow for Schumi. Safe travels and enjoy. So happy for you, that this trip is here now.
> 
> Another sunny and muggy day, with that ooh rain loser chances. Random downpours was the description by the weather lady this morning. We saw no rain yesterday, not last night.
> 
> Already close to 80, and AC has just gone on again. Stinking hot of a day, so yay, pool time, I think.
> 
> Ah yes, a morning homie I am. Thought another load of wash was needed. And washed some towels, so a nice freshly washed towel was used after my nice long shower. So feeling fresh and hungry too. Won ton soup was left over, so that and if older one did not eat the rest of the cheesecake, that too. Hey, a Sunday, time to relax it is.
> 
> View attachment 521076
> 
> Hope all have that wonderful relaxing Sunday.




Thanks Lynne.....looking forward to it so much....finally......A TRIP that is actually happening.....lol......enjoy that cheesecake! And have a very relaxing Sunday.......





Realfoodfans said:


> Love Scotland @schumigirl but most importantly family - bet you can’t wait.  Our last trip there we were at Gairloch on the West coast in a cottage right in the cliff edge - amazing sunsets.
> 
> Had notification the memorial bench for Mum and Dad for the meadow where they are has been completed and they will be in touch to arrange delivery this week - it is behind a village Baptist chapel and a beautiful location so we are looking forward to its delivery.
> 
> Had a drive out this morning to collect orders from two out of town stores and a short walk with Louie before a downpour arrived.  Seems settled in for the day.  Managed to catch another online grocery delivery for later in the week - we were saying how long ago since we had to do a full shop in store.
> 
> Lamb Massaman in the slow cooker before we went out has potatoes in so no need for rice later. One pot easiness today.
> 
> Much better just a little tired today so just caught up on laundry and now feet up and some reading and as Lynne says a time to relax.



Thanks Julie, seeing the family for the first time in so long!! 

I`ve never been to Gairloch, but know where it is. We don`t go that far up very often although we still have a holiday home up in Sutherland.....very remote and very popular with families that just want to get away from it all. Last time we were up there was 2017, the three of us went up for a few days it was empty. There are so many beautiful places up there, and yes Sunsets are something else......

Glad you`re doing better......and I think we`ve all been doing laundry today........





Lynne G said:


> Mac, saw on Facebook, TSO not playing any holiday concerts, so if anyone thinks USO will have holiday concerts, as they usually do, most likely won’t.  Sad, as I am sure all enjoyed those free concerts in the Studios to welcome the holiday spirit.



That is a shame about the concerts......





It has rained here solidly for ages this afternoon......not sure this was even forecast! 

But, I went round to see my friend this afternoon and it was weird as she had her French Doors open as it was warm, but the rain was bouncing down at the same time. Dogs were curled up in baskets with a look of I`m not going out there today......lol....don`t blame them! 

Dinner is simmering away in both slow cookers....my double portion meal today so enough for tomorrow for them.....smells lovely. 

Still have Dutch Apple pie for dessert and ice cream, although shop bought as home made stuff is all gone......not looking at anyone in particular there.......but I`m sure my husband spent the afternoon eating what was there......

Need to check in to the hotel later.......never did that before for anywhere......so different right now......

Hope your Sunday is a good one .......


----------



## macraven

Good afternoon homies and hope all are having a great day!

Lynne, that’s sad news about the concerts cancelled but totally understandable due to the pandemic.

Figured it would happen since hhn was cancelled and assume we will see more changes in the parks.

Covid not going away anytime soon.

schumi, safe travels Monday!

Julie, sounds like you are having a good day!
Will be nice when you can go see the memorial bench.


----------



## mckennarose

Have a great trip Schumi!


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. I am trying to decide between having a completely lazy day or to start on the housecleaning that I have been neglecting. 

I couldn't find the cat this morning. He has already moved into B's room





Realfoodfans said:


> will B head home for food supplies?


No, the school has a good dining hall and several other options on campus. She may call on occasion and ask if we will take her to her favorite Mexican restaurant.  When she started school last year people kept telling me that she would be bringing her laundry home. I would tell them that's fine since she has been doing her own laundry since she was 10. The only time she brought laundry home was the end of the semester. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Not too bad a sleep - awake a few times but went back to sleep. Must be improved as I am feeling hungry this morning! Kev got some nice bread so I think just plain toast and real butter with tea to start the day.


 Glad to hear you are feeling better. 



schumigirl said:


> Going to get packed up this afternoon so we can set off nice and early tomorrow morning.......


 Yay! Trip time. Have a great one. 



Lynne G said:


> Zoo was nice, though we had to stay away from of the crowds.


 I am hoping to get to the zoo in Richmond soon, They have new otter and sloth exhibits. 



Lynne G said:


> Mac, saw on Facebook, TSO not playing any holiday concerts


That's a bummer. I am so glad I got to she them in December of 2017.

Recently we had a discussion about mouse ears. Well, I found B's first mouse ears that we bought back in 2007. They still work!

Ears (I don't know how to insert a video, so please click the word "ears")


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Charade67 love those ears!  B sounds a very independent young lady.  Glad you’ll get to enjoy some Mexican with her!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Good afternoon homies and hope all are having a great day!
> 
> Lynne, that’s sad news about the concerts cancelled but totally understandable due to the pandemic.
> 
> Figured it would happen since hhn was cancelled and assume we will see more changes in the parks.
> 
> Covid not going away anytime soon.
> 
> schumi, safe travels Monday!
> 
> Julie, sounds like you are having a good day!
> Will be nice when you can go see the memorial bench.



Yep, don`t think there will be a whole lot of normal for a long time sadly.....

Thanks.....weather should be ok for driving....hopefully!!

Got a little blast from the past for you.....remember these......❤

Still have them........













mckennarose said:


> Have a great trip Schumi!




Thanks so much mrose.....I don`t think I`ve looked forward to something so much since Orlando last December.......





Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon. I am trying to decide between having a completely lazy day or to start on the housecleaning that I have been neglecting.
> 
> I couldn't find the cat this morning. He has already moved into B's room
> 
> View attachment 521131
> 
> No, the school has a good dining hall and several other options on campus. She may call on occasion and ask if we will take her to her favorite Mexican restaurant.  When she started school last year people kept telling me that she would be bringing her laundry home. I would tell them that's fine since she has been doing her own laundry since she was 10. The only time she brought laundry home was the end of the semester.
> 
> Glad to hear you are feeling better.
> 
> Yay! Trip time. Have a great one.
> 
> I am hoping to get to the zoo in Richmond soon, They have new otter and sloth exhibits.
> 
> 
> That's a bummer. I am so glad I got to she them in December of 2017.
> 
> Recently we had a discussion about mouse ears. Well, I found B's first mouse ears that we bought back in 2007. They still work!
> 
> Ears (I don't know how to insert a video, so please click the word "ears")



Nice ears, and a lovely memory.......oh housework can wait.....it`ll still be there tomorrow.......





We were talking earlier how it`s been 8 years ago today since Kyle had his back surgery......can`t believe it`s been so long. That was one of the darkest times, waiting to hear how his almost 5 hour surgery went. It went amazingly well and he got home the next day which was wonderful. Will be forever grateful to his neurosurgeon.

And as we travel up to Scotland tomorrow, a very old photograph of one of the Island`s I grew up close to.....this is the island I thought the sun used to sleep behind it when I was very little, as it seemed to just slot behind it....so beautiful....looking forward to seeing this before we head further up North.








​
Catch you ladies soon.......


----------



## macraven

Gorgeous sunset!

How could I ever forget Scooby Doo !!

They look like you have not played with them much.
They look new!


----------



## Lynne G

Pool was lovely.  Oh so muggy out.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Gorgeous sunset!
> 
> How could I ever forget Scooby Doo !!
> 
> They look like you have not played with them much.
> They look new!



lol.....special gifts are always looked after......my friends little GD Elise does play with them now and again. I did introduce her to the original Scooby cartoons.....she loves them......and Minions of course......

I doubt we`ll see that sunset this time, but there`s always next visit, yep, it`s gorgeous.......


----------



## macraven

Lynne I kept looking at your pic and took me a minute to figure out it was upside down

hahaha

lovey looking fun pool!


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Yum, yep, I like my steak not much past mooing. Medium Rare, yes.


Normally I love medium rare, but people here can't seem to get it right, so I order it medium and it winds up being closer to medium rare.  LOL!


Lynne G said:


> Gray goose with crushed ice, after my Chinese take out gets eaten.


Do you buy the flavored Grey Goose?  We finished a bottle of citron and I was looking at the pear, but I never had it.  Have you?  


Lynne G said:


> And Zoo for you,


Nice zoo pics!  I haven't been to the Philly zoo in ages; probably since my kids were little.  I forget it's there!  
I haven't been to the Lehigh valley zoo recently either.  That might be a nice Saturday trip.


Robo56 said:


> I finally went to Big Lots....nice selection of Halloween animatronics. I bought two things.


Nice!  I checked our Big Lots too.  I wound up buying purple lights from the dollar general for my black tree.  


Robo56 said:


> Grandson’s first football game of the season was on TV last night. He is a junior and is on the varsity team, offensive center.


Very nice!  Good for him!


Realfoodfans said:


> @mckennarose that sounds like a fun party planned!


Just a small gathering at 6.  Desserts, and I made some homemade salsa.  It's hot at a muggy 83 right now.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Off to bed now - early for us but the grandchildren will be back early so we will be up and ready for them!

Enjoy the rest of your Sunday everyone.

Safe journey @schumigirl in case you make an early start.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay! Great reason to be up early, Julie.  Have fun.  

McK, yes, we have been members of the zoo for some time.

Ah, loved Scooby when I was young. Still do, and still always enjoy a good mystery story.

So, time for dinner. Picked up those KK donuts. Yum! Some after lunch some before dinner. Oh yes. Kids wanted ravioli instead, so picked them upon way home.

HaHa, Mac.  Yeah,don’t know why some are not right side up, even though original is.  Not first time it happened.  Well, at least you can view upside down.


----------



## Charade67

Lazy Sunday won out.  I even took a little nap. 
We decided to go ahead and book our flights to Orlando. I wanted to fly out on a Saturday, but dh insisted on Friday. I asked what if B had Friday afternoon classes? Dh said that she could just skip them. This from the guy who always complains when his students don't show up to class the Friday before spring break.



schumigirl said:


> Got a little blast from the past for you.....remember these......❤
> 
> Still have them........


I love Scooby Doo! I would love to watch some of the original episodes again.



schumigirl said:


> And as we travel up to Scotland tomorrow, a very old photograph of one of the Island`s I grew up close to.....this is the island I thought the sun used to sleep behind it when I was very little, as it seemed to just slot behind it....so beautiful....looking forward to seeing this before we head further up North.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Beautiful picture.



Lynne G said:


> and still always enjoy a good mystery story.


My favorite genre. I need to find a new author to read now that Mary Higgins Clark won't be writing anymore.



Lynne G said:


> So, time for dinner. Picked up those KK donuts.


Haven't had a KK in a long time. Closest one is an hour away.

Time to leave the light on. I need to start searching for some new ones. If anyone else wants to post a light, please do.


----------



## macraven

Now that’s a light that will catch our eye!


----------



## Lynne G

And yeah,
 Haha. Yep, week day routine for me.

Have a good night all.


----------



## schumigirl

Yep.....classic Scooby Doo cartoons are my all time favourite. We have all the DVD’s and have loved sharing them with Kyle, a lot of his friends when they were younger and several godchildren.......

You here that original music and you’re right back to your childhood........

Charade......nice light!




Thanks for the safe travels wishes.......

Rain is bouncing down right now.......it’s supposed to be sunny and bright right now.......lol.....never believe the forecast......

Yep, managed to sleep but got up early and finished packing.....think I’d be good with a jacket and umbrella to be honest.

Breakfast soon then we’ll set off as soon as we‘re ready.......

I’m sure I’ll be popping in now and again.......

Happy Monday ladies.........


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, hope you are almost there, and weather is prefect for you.  Continued safe travels and have a wonderful time enjoying family and friends and Tom’s birthday.  Home happiness.  Yay!

Ah yes, a day to start the work week for me, and many a homie.

Good Monday Morning homies.


Yes, and a cup of tea is in my hand. Rain, a good downpour, was had early afternoon yesterday, but the sun came out shortly after that, and humid air returned. Today, just as hot, and chances of rain. Rain loser again? Maybe. Was a foggy start, then about a 1/2 hour ago, the sun started to brighten all. Unsettled day pattern, weather guy said this morning.

If it was a “normal” day, I’d be in a classroom for training.  Today, same screen, same training. And today, little one also would be at campus, and today, online too.

Kinda a wow, where did the summer day go Monday. Yep, that back to school starts even if our Labor Day is later this year.  And yep, that Fall decor has already started with Halloween everywhere, then you’ll see some Thanksgiving stuff, then boom!  Christmas, everywhere.  Though some Christmas decor always seems to sneak in around the middle of August.  Yeah, can have months to write out your newly bought today, Christmas cards .

And so, the routine continues to roll along.

Marvelous Monday to you.


----------



## Disxuni

I wish I could have a pool day, but no pool. 



All in all it sounds like a lot of you guys had a good weekend! Finally, managed to have my mom get out of the house to dine at a restaurant for the first time in months. So, that was good. Texas Roadhouse! Only ate half of it so plenty of leftovers for me.



Hope all the homies are able to get out of bed and weather this Monday! Also, fun two storms coming together in the Gulf.



You all stay safe out there!


----------



## macraven

Good Monday morning homies!

Staying home for over 5 months now seems normal at this point,
Hard for me to imagine being around people 5 weeks from now 
That alone will feel like an adventure.

Disxuni, so nice you took your mom out to eat.
How did she enjoy eating out?
That Texas Longhorn food looks good!

I’ve not ventured out to a restaurant yet but hope to try it when in orlando.
If not, carry out food from city walk or the parks can work for me.

Still have high temps here but scattered rain in the afternoon for this week like it has been last week.
Won’t rain more than 20 minutes but enough to keep the grass growing more.
We are back to every 6 days for mowing.
Our lawn man is making better money this year from us.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning, Dix and Mac.  

Aww, no pool for Dix.  Hey, at least your water parks tend to stay open almost every day of the year.  Here, water parks open in June and close in September.  No winter swim, unless in one of our small indoor water parks and pools.  Food looks delicious.  While we have many a chain restaurant and almost every fast food place here, I don’t think I have ever seen a Texas Roadhouse.  Will have to google.  

Yeah Mac, summer means mowing every week.  DH is my lawn guy.  He just mowed our grass on Friday, and with this rain and warm weather, he will most likely mow again this Friday.  And so it goes until around start of October.  Then many a lawn looks like hay.  Kinda appropriate for the Fall.  Our grass dies and reseeds in the Spring.  By May, green is everywhere.  And so the mowing starts after.  So no year round mowing for us.  But we have snow shovels.  Sigh.  And yeah, have not ate inside a restaurant since first week of March, and no interest in doing so anytime soon.  Maybe will try Mythos or other next month, but still not sure of that.  Outdoor dining I will do, if I can.  We continue to takeout at home, even as our bars and restaurants are open for inside drinks and meals.  But at least you can now have a go to cup of alcohol, which most bars were not allowed to do before.  And that, we have done.  

Trash day, and already heard the trucks go by a bit ago. Nice they come around 7 am every trash day. Means empty cans before lunch time. Nice. And ah, sun is so bright out, streaming lots of sunshine in my window. Ah yes, any day I have to wear my sunglasses  is a good one.  Yay!  Sunny day so far.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, and Julie, I do both, I make waffles, mostly on a day I am not working, and buy too.  Frozen ones.  For a day, like today, when boring cereal is bypassed for a toasted waffle.  Hope the kids and you are enjoying today, and feeling well.


----------



## mckennarose

Safe travels Schumi!



Lynne G said:


> Rain, a good downpour, was had early afternoon yesterday, but the sun came out shortly after that, and humid air returned. Today, just as hot, and chances of rain.


I think we had some rain during the night, but not a lot.  Today is another beautiful day with highs in the 80's.  We lucked out on a really nice, warm summer this year.  We may get some rain later this afternoon.



Lynne G said:


> And yeah, have not ate inside a restaurant since first week of March, and no interest in doing so anytime soon.


We haven't either.  We ate twice at the brewery outside, and once at the Japanese restaurant outside.  We have not ventured in doors yet.  They actually took our temperatures at the Japanese restaurant before seating us.


----------



## Disxuni

She seemed to enjoy the day out @macraven! 

That is true that we at least have that @Lynne G! However, I'm trying to be good and staying inside a lot. Other than going to Cabana (which most of the time we stayed in our room anyway) and going out to eat a handful of times I've essentially kept myself locked away in the house.

It's going to be interesting telling my parents I'm meeting people from the internet again in September.


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, Dix, we are real people. Will be nice to say hello to ya.  I will PM you my cell number, as that is the best way to get ahold of me, as I don’t always check the Dis routinely when on vacation.  Yeah, I have been home more time than almost 19 years ago.  Though, I think this time at home, has been longer.  And, with no real timeline for return to office. But I am enjoying very casual clothing, and will almost feel odd to have to change clothes after work again.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hi everyone.  Talk of lawn mowing must have passed to Kev as he’s out doing Emma’s now - will also have to get over to cut Dad’s and MIL’s this week.  Both had gardeners but he let them go and is happy to be keeping them all tidy for this short period of time.

I have spent the afternoon with my son and DIL.  He is on leave this week (should have been away but cancelled) and Faye offered to do my nails for me as Alex had told her I’d not been too well.  Nice couple of hours there - they always make me laugh.   We are meeting them to eat tomorrow evening at a new place called “Picturedrome” - it was an old movie theatre covered into different food stalls.  They have been a few times but a first for us.  She is still on pins waiting to find out if she will still have a job with Virgin Atlantic after this.

Emma had a call to say her University are now accepting completed portfolios (though she has already passed and received certificates by post as no ceremony). So she drove over with the children to drop that in.  Another beautiful old building with Wedgwood friezes all around the walls. 

Roast chicken, baked potatoes and salad tonight - followed by ice cream.  Simple and quick.

Hope everyone’s Monday is going well.


----------



## macraven

Julie do you have room for one more for your dinner?
I’m eyeing up the ice cream....


----------



## keishashadow

Cause what else are awful weekends followed by /\


schumigirl said:


> Lynne, yes, completely his decision, and of course I understand and respect his decision. we`ll see what happens as it gets closer with travel restrictions and so on.....


He’ll be back, but know it’s difficult when kiddos opt out of travel, even in response to pandemic 


Charade67 said:


> B has now been moved into her dorm room. Her new roommate has not shown up yet. I helped her set up her half of the room, but we decided not to put anything on the walls until after her roommate arrives and the decide if they want to rearrange the furniture first. There are also a few things she needs for the room (trash can, bathmat, etc.) but she is waiting to see if her roommate brings them.


Good luck to her!


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Mck is it bad though if I enjoy my top sirloin steaks with ketchup.......?????


Any cut less than a filet is dipped in A-1 or Heinz 57 sauce for me


Robo56 said:


> finally went to Big Lots....nice selection of Halloween animatronics. I bought two things.


Nice!


Robo56 said:


> They won the game 52 to 26.


Congrats - woot!


Realfoodfans said:


> Lamb Massaman in the slow cooker before we went out has potatoes in so no need for rice later. One pot easiness today.


Never heard of that dish, guess Indian, which solves that as I can’t tolerate the spices darnit.


Lynne G said:


> Mac, saw on Facebook, TSO not playing any holiday concerts, so if anyone thinks USO will have holiday concerts, as they usually do, most likely won’t.  Sad, as I am sure all enjoyed those free concerts in the Studios to welcome the holiday spirit.


Universal is Mannheim steamroller.  TSO does the large Xmas concerts, sadly had expected that would be another thing off the table for us this year...a usual holiday tradition


schumigirl said:


> And as we travel up to Scotland tomorrow, a very old photograph of one of the Island`s I grew up close to.....this is the island I thought the sun used to sleep behind it when I was very little, as it seemed to just slot behind it....so beautiful....looking forward to seeing this before we head further up North.


Beautiful. Have yourself a lovely trip celebrating & catching up with the family 


schumigirl said:


> Yep.....classic Scooby Doo cartoons are my all time favourite. We have all the DVD’s and have loved sharing them with Kyle, a lot of his friends when they were younger and several godchildren.......


Currently watching the “be cool scooby doo” two season series. Updated with a more sly sense of humor.  Another newer one was good too, name escapes me.


macraven said:


> Hard for me to imagine being around people 5 weeks from now
> That alone will feel like an adventure.


You need to practice to be perfect 


mckennarose said:


> We have not ventured in doors yet. They actually took our temperatures at the Japanese restaurant before seating us.


That’s a good idea.  Took GD to dentist today.  She had been outside flipping around beforehand.  Had to sit down for a few minutes to pass the temp check.   I kept coming up 95 degrees.  Darn it, now they know I’m a vampire


Realfoodfans said:


> Emma had a call to say her University are now accepting completed portfolios (though she has already passed and received certificates by post as no ceremony). So she drove over with the children to drop that in. Another beautiful old building with Wedgwood friezes all around the walls.


That had to be good news for her.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I know MS at Studios Keisha, but since TSO cancelling, assume no MS  concerts in Studios this year.  We never seemed to have traveled when MS played in the Studios, but would like to see them there one of these years.  Let us hope next year, all will return.

Still sunny out, and would like some ice cream from Julie.  Yum.


----------



## Realfoodfans

macraven said:


> Julie do you have room for one more for your dinner?
> I’m eyeing up the ice cream....


Definitely Mac - I gave everyone their favourites then had a bit of each for myself.  Cooks perks!


----------



## macraven

Good girl!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Goodnight all - off to my radio land now.  

No update from Carole - hope she’s arrived safely and settled in.

Catch up tomorrow x


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I know MS at Studios Keisha, but since TSO cancelling, assume no MS  concerts in Studios this year.  We never seemed to have traveled when MS played in the Studios, but would like to see them there one of these years.  Let us hope next year, all will return.
> 
> Still sunny out, and would like some ice cream from Julie.  Yum.


Appears they pulled plug on standard tour 

https://www.mannheimsteamroller.com/2020-mannheim-steamroller-tour/
festival ‘seating’ (née standing) Surely not conducive to social distancing. Maybe they will go into theater type seating going forward, even for an admission surcharge

Want to pick Monyk brain to get handle on how Bourne works in that regard



Realfoodfans said:


> No update from Carole - hope she’s arrived safely and settled in.


The eagles have landed


----------



## mckennarose

Did everyone see the CDC no longer recommends a 14 day quarantine for traveling between states or overseas?  I'm wondering what DH's employer will remove the mandatory quarantine for their employees.  They're based in NY, but so far Cuomo hasn't said anything.

I picked enough cherry peppers to process and I just canned some hot pepper hoagie spread.  It's really good and HOT, which we like.  I had to cook the peppers outside on the grill because the fumes are so potent.  It's funny, when I can things I remember one of my best friends who died 7 years ago.  She and I would go strawberry picking with our kids and I taught her how to make strawberry jam.  She made jokes about feeling like an expectant mom waiting for her freshly canned jam to seal.  It "pops" when it seals and she would stand there waiting for them to pop, lol!  So every time I hear a jar pop I think of her.  She was hoot, and we laughed a lot together.

Hope everyone is having a good night.


----------



## keishashadow

mckennarose said:


> Did everyone see the CDC no longer recommends a 14 day quarantine for traveling between states or overseas?


Currently, most countries don’t have the same Level of enthusiasm to welcome US citizens   Can’t say I blame them 

Confusing how states’ edicts trump the CDC’s   Who knew governors were quite so smrt?

So many conflicting statements out there, you could get whiplash lol

but good luck to the mr


----------



## snowpack

schumigirl said:


> Thanks.....weather should be ok for driving....hopefully!!



Have a great trip and Happy Birthday to Tom!



mckennarose said:


> Normally I love medium rare, but people here can't seem to get it right, so I order it medium and it winds up being closer to medium rare.



Ugh we have the opposite problem here. Medium is no pink so I have to order mine medium rare to get medium.



Charade67 said:


> This from the guy who always complains when his students don't show up to class the Friday before spring break.



I was a much better and more understanding teacher after I had my boys.



Disxuni said:


> Also, fun two storms coming together in the Gulf.



Be safe.



macraven said:


> Hard for me to imagine being around people 5 weeks from now



I so understand I freak when I have to go to the post office for work and people get right up on you. Looking at the crowds on Saturdays now at the parks, I am seriously questioning my sanity. I may never leave the hotel room.



mckennarose said:


> hot pepper hoagie spread.



Oooooh that sounds really good.

Saturday's birthday lunch was wonderful. Felt totally comfortable in the restaurant and the food was delicious. I had green chile chicken enchiladas and a caramel cheesecake.  Had never been to that restaurant before but will definitely be going back. I got to have the house to myself for about 6 hours on Sunday. It was heaven. 

Monday came much too quickly and it was not a good one. Hubby has a migraine, younger son had his check engine light come on in his jeep and older son is now quarantined. I think I am just going to hide in my little nook until Monday passes by. C'mon Tuesday!


----------



## Lynne G

Snow, what a house you came home to.  Hope DH headache is gone, nothing wrong with the Jeep, and hope guy’s quarantine goes fast for him. 

Yum, hoagie spread.  Yeah, I used to can, but haven’t done it in years.  My mom always canned jams and tomatoes. 

Little one vented, for one of her classes today, she was one of only 3 that were online out of 40 kids that the rest of the kids were in attendance at campus classroom.  I don’t blame her.  Count on the Campus is now at least 10 kids having the virus.  With her knowing from friends, there was many a party this past weekend, I am sure that number of infected will only climb higher.  And University says, well, we checked those in dorms when they arrived.  Yeah, but lots of commuter kids, that are not tested, and you can’t tell me the parties were not in the dorms with dorm kids and dorm kids mixing with other kids. No way do I expect her to go to campus.  Even my DH, who teaches at a different University local campus, is required to teach all classes online.  Campus is not open where he teaches.  Sigh. All about the money. And yeah Keisha, saw PIAA said kids can play school sports this Fall.  With local TV airing some high school games, yeah, all about the money.  Another sigh.  Even when a vaccine is available, risks will still be around for awhile.  I for one, am happy we are able to work from home. 

Ah, had to have ice cream, as Julie had me thinking yeah. Did burgers that all wanted, none left. Full, and enjoying the very warm night. Not a rain loser, and sunny and hot the entire day. Saying tomorrow is another hot and rainy chances. Oh I am enjoying this Summer weather.

Hope Schumi is fast asleep in the hotel and had a nice drive home. Hope your visits are joyful, and mum and all doing well.

With that,


----------



## Charade67

Hi everyone. I'm too tired for a real post tonight, so I'm just popping in to turn on the light.


----------



## macraven

Now that’s what a call a light!

No one will trip over a stair step with tonight’s light.


----------



## macraven

Came back to see if any night owls up.

Just finished reading here and was counting noses.

Sleep well and see you when the sun comes up!


----------



## Lynne G

Sun not quiet up, but screens have been for a time.  Dark out.  AC went on as we got up.  Yes, another warm night we had. 

And time for tacos today!  Yes, I would say Mac would be doing her Taco Bell run today, but hey, maybe she’s making them at home.


Hehe, so whether your taco is from Taco Bell or other taco place, including from a box at home, have a Terrific Taco Tuesday homies. 

And so tea for me before any tacos. And ooh, little one baked chocolate chip cookies last night. Hmmm, tea and cookies. Why yes, breakfast. 

 Good Morning.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Very wet and windy here today.  Gives me an opportunity to wear something warmer for going into town and later eating out with son and DIL. Have even put some makeup on in preparation!

Did brunch for the family as I will be out at normal lunch time and eating out later means no plans needed for dinner.

Spent the morning trying to book us a short break on a weekend when the children are away but not found anything yet right through to October.  Will try again later but doesn’t look hopeful (though we are picky I admit to that).

Catch up later on the posts.


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Count on the Campus is now at least 10 kids having the virus. With her knowing from friends, there was many a party this past weekend, I am sure that number of infected will only climb higher


We were talking to someone on Sunday night who is "in the know" at dd's university and they told us the count is up from last week when it was only 10.  Tomorrow is the day they post on the covid page so we'll see what "count is up" really means.  Ugh...
Yes, it's attributed to the parties that the kids are going to because they've really cracked down on mask wearing around campus.


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I used to can, but haven’t done it in years.


The canning supply shortage is very real.  I wound up freezing a lot more this year than canning because I couldn't find lids.  I have a vacuum sealer so they will last quite a while.  Thank goodness we have the chest freezer!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. We had some really nasty thunder storms pass through here yesterday evening. I was just about to leave for work this morning when my boss called and said there is no power at our office.  Guess I'll use today to catch up on housework.

I got my first text from B yesterday afternoon. When I ordered her books for the semester it was showing that her ASL class was using the same book they used last semester. Well, that was wrong. B texted me the information for the correct book. The campus bookstore is not letting people in to do regular shopping. You have to order online and either have the books shipped, or they have a pickup window at the bookstore on campus. I ordered the book for her and told her to be on the lookout for an email that will tell her when it is ready to be picked up. 



Disxuni said:


> It's going to be interesting telling my parents I'm meeting people from the internet again in September.


 I love meeting up with my internet friends. I am still in touch with most of the women I met in a moms group online 20 years ago. I have met a few of them in person. 



Realfoodfans said:


> We are meeting them to eat tomorrow evening at a new place called “Picturedrome” - it was an old movie theatre covered into different food stalls.


That sounds really cool. 



keishashadow said:


> Confusing how states’ edicts trump the CDC’s Who knew governors were quite so smrt?


My husband is not happy about how much power the governors have right now. He thinks all this decision making durning the pandemic should not be in the hands of just one person. 



snowpack said:


> Monday came much too quickly and it was not a good one. Hubby has a migraine, younger son had his check engine light come on in his jeep and older son is now quarantined. I think I am just going to hide in my little nook until Monday passes by. C'mon Tuesday!


Hope things are better today. 



Lynne G said:


> Little one vented, for one of her classes today, she was one of only 3 that were online out of 40 kids that the rest of the kids were in attendance at campus classroom. I don’t blame her. Count on the Campus is now at least 10 kids having the virus.


I know that must be frustrating. B's school is doing sort of a hybrid of online and in person classes. I'm just waiting to see if they get hit with any outbreaks. (And praying that they don't)

A friend posted this to Facebook yesterday and I just had to share.


----------



## mckennarose

mckennarose said:


> Tomorrow is the day they post on the covid page so we'll see what "count is up" really means. Ugh...


Quoting my own post here, I just checked the university covid page and they've again changed they way they're presenting information.  They are now updating Mon, Wed, and Fri, based on when positive results come in.  The count is now up to 39 students and 1 employee.  That was as of yesterday.  Another update tomorrow.  They had to close the bookstore for cleaning and were hoping to reopen yesterday, I'm not sure if they did or not.  DD's last book came in on Friday so she doesn't have to go to campus.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Tuesday morning Sans family 





schumigirl said:


> I love motorway driving......heck, just love driving!



I love to be out driving going anywhere. 




schumigirl said:


> And as we travel up to Scotland tomorrow, a very old photograph of one of the Island`s I grew up close to.....this is the island I thought the sun used to sleep behind it when I was very little, as it seemed to just slot behind it....so beautiful....looking forward to seeing this before we head further up North.



Happy trails....enjoy your time with your mum and family. I know you have been looking forward to this trip.




mckennarose said:


> It's funny, when I can things I remember one of my best friends who died 7 years ago. She and I would go strawberry picking with our kids and I taught her how to make strawberry jam. She made jokes about feeling like an expectant mom waiting for her freshly canned jam to seal. It "pops" when it seals and she would stand there waiting for them to pop, lol! So every time I hear a jar pop I think of her. She was hoot, and we laughed a lot together.



Nice memories.




snowpack said:


> Monday came much too quickly and it was not a good one. Hubby has a migraine, younger son had his check engine light come on in his jeep and older son is now quarantined. I think I am just going to hide in my little nook until Monday passes by. C'mon Tuesday!



Wow.......rough start to the week. Hope hubby feels better and son’s quarantine goes fast and other son’s Jeep is easy to fix. It does seem in life that things come in batches.

Disxumi good to see you posting. Hope all is well in your neck of the woods.

Lynne hope your tea is tasty.....those KK donuts are so light and go down easy.....they are very tempting. We have one a few short miles away. They are so good off the line warm......have only been there once. 

Haven’t seen Sue post for awhile. Hope all is well with her.

It is nice and sunny this morning. Supposed to be 91 here today. We haven’t had rain for a number of days although the forecast is calling for some rain tomorrow. Will see.

I finished all grandson masks for school and they stopped by to pick them up Sunday evening. I still can’t get over how tall he is. I remember  when he was a little 6 pound baby. They grow before you know it.

I took hubby out for a drive in his sports car with top down Sunday evening. He has not been able to drive it do to boot on his foot.  It was a  nice drive. I cranked up the Chuck Berry and he was in heaven.

I did finally get up to office yesterday and cleaned my desk off. 

Some mask making today.


Hope everyone has a great Tuesday


----------



## macraven

charade, Lol ..... what a mask!

I read the memes thread and it’s such a hoot!
Sooner or later I bet the El Paso pic will be in it.

saw the commercial for Taco Bell adding a new item
will be worth trying soon.

no rain here but expect it later today
Just the usual high humidity here

Hope all the homies are hanging in there and doing ok.


----------



## mckennarose

I made a mistake... it's 39 NEW cases, plus the 10 from last week is 49 students, one employee who have it.


----------



## Lynne G

Lunch sounds great Julie.  

HaHa, love that mask, Charade. We had a silent night. No rain for me. We do have rain chances again this late afternoon. Sun is so bright out. Not a cloud in the sky. Will be more cloudy by dinner time, though.

Robo, how nice to go for a ride in the sport car, top down.  Yeah, kids grow up so fast.  My oldest great nephew turned 4 and will be in Kindergarten next year.  Youngest great nephew is almost 2 and got his first haircut.  He doesn’t look like a baby anymore.

Hey Mac, yeah saw adding a couple items I may try.  

McK, I have no words. I am just happy I have a common sense kid. She won’t be at campus any time soon.

Still hungry, will have to see what I can get into.


----------



## keishashadow

snowpack said:


> I so understand I freak when I have to go to the post office for work and people get right up on you. Looking at the crowds on Saturdays now at the parks, I am seriously questioning my sanity. I may never leave the hotel room.


Can’t say I’m up to date on the stated Loews hotel poliies or application at Universal.

Biggest visible issue all those who travel I’ve spoken to seem to agree upon is the elevator system.  Supposed to be one party at a time (could be multiple people) at a time onboard.  Certain element aren’t following the rules & won’t IMO unless there is assigned staff there to direct traffic 

Many upscale Myrtle Beach resorts have been letting the guest rooms sit empty for 24 hours between guests.  Other practices also instituted, particularly as to social distancing.  

Staff doesn’t enter while guests are registered.  If you want clean towels/sheets etc., you put them outside your door.  New ones magically appear bagged on your door handle. 

That said I willingly spent a solid hour disinfecting our unit in May/June, including the balconies.  Packed disposable gloves, Clorox wipes and disinfectant spray (non aerosol) from home As well as zip bags for phones & remotes.  

Before i got behind wheel of rental car, it got a wipe down too...including door handles, trunk, key fobs etc.  we also rode with the windows down to air it out for a solid 15 minutes.

Not quite the germophobe pre pandemic but will be my norm going forward for some time when traveling



Charade67 said:


> My husband is not happy about how much power the governors have right now. He thinks all this decision ma


 the country does have a strong system of checks in balances in place, especially at the federal level.  It’s a real balancing act  as to application of state powers, quite the pickle as they say.  

McK - speaking of pickling . Kicking myself for not grabbing some canning lids when i saw them stocked at WM early June.  Was looking for those oversized mason jars (gallon+).  Had it in my mind they’d be cute for storage of rice, etc.  then dawned on me, i’d probably be cleaning up broken glass by the end of summer lol


----------



## macraven

Mrose I forgot what state you are in
East coast?

I look at the chart for each states numbers of covid reporting
Florida still up high but GA is still holding at #5 for the past month.

We are still over 256,xxx and add to it each day.
The covid numbers will go up and down over time but 
it isn’t a fear for me.
I’m not out and about except for doc appointments, so numbers don’t bother me.

I switched to a different life style for these past months and only the first month was hard for the restrictions and change
Really looking forward to my fall trip and being out around people.
I can live with the rules UO has.
Not crazy about the park hours but it will work.

I took a break when writing this and noticed more have been posting
That is what happens when you start a post and wait 15 minutes to finish it
Lol

sending mummy dust to all for staying happy and safe!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, saw the September hours.  I am okay with them too, Mac.  I remember going the end of August and wondering why the parks closed early, the first time we went to Universal.  Doesn’t matter, there is things to do, and at least City Walk is open until 10.  Guess with no HHN, no real reason for large crowds coming late afternoon into evening.  I am glad more restaurants opened.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and Keisha, definite bringing a tub of wipes.


----------



## mckennarose

keishashadow said:


> Kicking myself for not grabbing some canning lids when i saw them stocked at WM early June.


Yeah, it's impossible to find them now.  I'm even having trouble finding pickling spices.  I just need coriander seed and can't find it.  Oh well, Amazon it is.
I have some lids from last year that *should* work.  I might try to process something with one first just to see if they're still sticky enough to seal.


macraven said:


> Mrose I forgot what state you are in
> East coast?


NE PA.  Our cases are still up and down, but the college thing is causing an issue with the kids continuing to party.  Our local school district is all online for the first semester.  DD's uni is about a half hour away and they are doing more than half online and the rest either in person or a mix.  I wouldn't be surprised if they go all online soon if they cases keep rising.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

I hear a clock ticking!!!!!


----------



## Charade67

I haven't heard from my boss, so I guess power is still out at the office. I also saw a report of downed power lines on the main road leading to my office.

I have just finished up the house cleaning and am trying to decide what to do next.  The leading choices are watch a movie or continue with another puzzle. I have a 500 piece puzzle at am trying to complete without any help.  I got the border finished last night.

I just checked my countdown and I am 199 days away from my Disney trip.


----------



## keishashadow

mckennarose said:


> Yeah, it's impossible to find them now. I'm even having trouble finding pickling spices. I just need coriander seed and can't find it. Oh well, Amazon it is.


 I guess some mom & pop hardware stores seem to be the last ones to have them in stock in our area.  A woman reported her friend told her which one.  She asked clerk at the counter & he asked her the friend’s name...

Then reached under the counter & pulled out a crumpled up brown paper bag.  Reached in and slowly pulled out the maximum of 12 he’d sell per person.  



Charade67 said:


> I have a 500 piece puzzle at am trying to complete without any help. I got the border finished last night.


Lots of puzzle talk here between u & lynne

Curious, any idea how many you guys have attempted during the pandemic?


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Curious, any idea how many you guys have attempted during the pandemic?


We have completed 8 so far.  My family has gotten bored with them, but I am still enjoying putting them together.


----------



## Lynne G

Hmm, have not counted.  I give them away when done, except for two.  

latest one:


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good evening everyone (well evening here of course).  The Picturedrome was buzzing and very trendy.  Lots of different food choices.  I had a charcoaled Sea Bream, Caesar Salad and .......drum roll........ caramel ice cream sundae.  Absolutely full to bursting.  Young ones wanted us  to go on to a bar to meet with their friends but we decided to leave them to it and head home.

Love to read about your canning.  Not so popular here though jams and preserves are very popular.  I used to make lots and enjoy foraging for berries etc but not done any this year. There are lots of apples at Dad’s and when the children are back to school next week we are going to collect some and I will cook and freeze them.

Also chose a few jigsaws from Mum’s collection and I am going to bring them back and start on another.  There are about 30 so I will take the rest to a charity shop.

The weather has been awful all day and if it stays the same tomorrow we won’t be going to our next National Trust visit as it’s very up and down stone steps and paths with moss and lichen so no fun if torrential rain.

We’ve had the first Covid death in our area in seven days.  Positive tests have also slightly crept up. Can only hope returning to schools next week doesn’t increase numbers.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick stop in!



schumigirl said:


> Kyle has now said even if we can fly he won`t be coming...... he had been putting off telling me as he knew how upset I`d be......but I can understand his reasons, and in no way does it have to do with the fact his new car should have arrived in the country by then......


I understand your disappointment, but your understanding as well.  It is hard when your a close family and they choose to stay back.  I am sure you and Tom will enjoy it when the time comes, and be able to go about at your leisurely pace.  I am crossing my fingers that you will be able to go!!!!  


Robo56 said:


> Grandson’s first football game of the season was on TV last night. He is a junior and is on the varsity team, offensive center.
> 
> He is number 75


YOu both must be soooo proud!!!!  


mckennarose said:


> The canning supply shortage is very real. I wound up freezing a lot more this year than canning because I couldn't find lids. I have a vacuum sealer so they will last quite a while. Thank goodness we have the chest freezer!


I picked up lids for my jars in early June when I seen them at our local Canadian Tire.  The hubby looked at me when I put them in the cart, and now he thinks I was a pretty smart cookie   I am hoping to pick up some cucumbers and tomatoes this weekend at the farmers market.   I like to make pickles and salsa!!! Our local Menonite Colonies are ramping up with their produce now, so I will be a busy bee for a couple of weeks!!!


Charade67 said:


> I know that must be frustrating. B's school is doing sort of a hybrid of online and in person classes. I'm just waiting to see if they get hit with any outbreaks. (And praying that they don't)


Ugh,,,that would be a huge worry.  I am still unsure what to think about our kids going back to school.  Most university and college courses are online only here.  It is just such a fluid situation, but you still can not help to worry.  


Robo56 said:


> Some mask making today.


What type of fabric are you using?  We find the quilters cotton soooo hot and I have a very hard time wearing a cotton mask with my glasses.  I need to sew or find some masks for the youngest ds to wear to school, as it is a requirement here.  For now, I have disposable and have 2 sewn for him.  Maybe I need to try a different pattern.  


Realfoodfans said:


> ood evening everyone (well evening here of course). The Picturedrome was buzzing and very trendy. Lots of different food choices. I had a charcoaled Sea Bream, Caesar Salad and .......drum roll........ caramel ice cream sundae. Absolutely full to bursting. Young ones wanted us to go on to a bar to meet with their friends but we decided to leave them to it and head home.


YUM!!!!  Do you have room for more peeps!!! lol  That sounds great!  I will probably have a quick toasted tomato and bacon sammie when I get home later tonight.  I am working the second job tonight, so everyone else will have eaten all the left overs from the weekend.  

Well, today our DD and GD left.  She will be crawling soon...and then watch out.  She is a very busy girl now....when something catches her eye, she will lunge for it right out of your hands if your not holding onto her lol.  I am afraid DH  MAY have spoiled her by just letting her grab and reach at whatever she wanted all weekend  It won't take her long now to figure out how to crawl.   She is close to the army crawl now...so her Mom better get the house baby proofed.  She will be on the move soon!!!

Well, I should move some of these papers on my desk before I head out.  Have a great evening everyone!!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Pumpkin1172 so nice to have time with your granddaughter - crawling soon too!  I was never overboard about babies but once they are toddlers that is an amazing time to me.

Early start tomorrow as I did grab a home delivery grocery shop but it’s an early arrival so we are off to bed now.

Still stormy outside - weather says nice in some areas so hoping better for Carole.


----------



## Lynne G

Julie, meal sounded lush, and yum, my kind of sundae.  I do have caramel sauce at home, and put it on my ice cream.  Love the flavor.  An ice cream place used to have a butterscotch sauce, that I really liked, but sadly, haven’t seen that sauce in years.  Hope your weather improves.  Yeah, my grocery delivery was this afternoon.  Kids thought we needed more food, hence a beep beep of the car, we are well stocked now.

Street tacos from home are the dinner tonight. They bought a huge package of chicken, so chicken tacos they are. And not to be enough tacos on this Tuesday, saw kids stopped at Taco Bell after their grocery shopping.

Ooh, my phone flashed a severe thunderstorm watch for neighboring county.  Expires in 4 hours, so maybe we will see some rain or hear thunder.  Ah, it’s a stay at home night.

Had a really bad headache as I turned off my work screen. Promptly took a hour and 1/2 nap. Woke up with head still throbbing, but a drink of tea, and some quiet, and I feel much better. Not sure what it was from, except I was having work email connectivity issues, that was irritating to say the least, when I had emails to respond to. When still not resolved at the end of  my work day, shut it down and figured will deal with it tomorrow, and hope the boot up fixes those issues.

Pumpkin, so nice to see ya here, and how cute a crawling GD. Yep, those furniture surfing steps and she will be walking before ya know it. What a cutie to have grandpa’s eye already. What a fun visit, as busy kids are always so fun. Yep, time to remove all that is hand accessible. Since we had dogs with otter tails, and two toddlers at the same  time, we had not much on our tables for years.

Yay, that countdown is now in the 20’s now. And yep, thought I had a low airfare, looked again, today and almost $20 lower. Wow, have never had that round trip flight so cheap. And this was before almost 90 dollars discounted when the did that annoying switch. That amount was promptly turned into points, when the offer came out. Will have to do the math, may turn that 20ish into points too. Now to get that rental down. Grr almost $100 higher than last year, and last I checked, was increasing from what I got lowest so far, almost a week ago. No matter, if I have to pay the price I currently have, will live with it, but will do that constant rinse and repeat, book lower, then cancel current, until I am at the leaving airport. And so happy, got a great deal on part of my stay, including a nice AP rate that lowered the rest of my stay enough to enjoy several meals on the savings from the rate I had booked over a year ago. Hey, a girl like to save, that is for sure. And now have enough SW points, should be able to use some for any flight I do later, with a credit too, that has to be used within a year.

Ah, quiet night, I think little one finished her homework, and I had to tell older one to lower the noisy game he is playing, while loudly yapping on his headphones to the other kids playing online with him.  Time for that ever loving cup of tea.  And kids bought some hard pretzels. Hot mustard, and good snack with my tea.

And to all the homies:


----------



## keishashadow

Took afternoon off, waiting for GD to be delivered from gymnastics.  Had to laugh, made her Mac & cheese.  She asked what color box.  Um whaaat?  Dawned on me she was talking brand ala kraft etc.  hmmmph, it’s from scratch here .  Just went with basic & easy velvetta type but did sneak in some hot sauce & dry mustard to keep things interesting.  Haven’t made any since easter time to help use up ham.



Realfoodfans said:


> Sea Bream, Caesar Salad and .......drum roll........ caramel ice cream sundae. Absolu


Had to do a double take, read that as “Sid Bream” baseballl player lol. Never heard of that fish, need to google


Pumpkin1172 said:


> It won't take her long now to figure out how to crawl. She is close to the army crawl now...so her Mom better get the house baby proofed. She will be on the move soon!!!


Off to the races!


Lynne G said:


> Had a really bad headache as I turned off my work screen


Ow maybe pressure change from TS


Lynne G said:


> And yep, thought I had a low airfare, looked again, today and almost $20 lower. Wow, have never had that round trip flight so cheap. And this was before almost 90 dollars discounted when the did that annoying switch. That amount was promptly turned into points, when the offer came out.


So many changes here too but not airfare pricing.  It’s at the point where a spread sheet would be helpful to keep things straight...if only I had figured out how to make one haha


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Lynne G hope your headache is gone today.  So many around I wonder if it is weather related.  Yes it was a good meal.  We would definitely go again.

Yes saying about dogs and little ones reminded me of fun times.  Louie is my first small dog I’ve always had Golden Retrievers from being a child myself.  When Em was small and in her baby walker she would just hold on to Toby and pick her feet up and he would pull her all over the house while she screamed laughing!  When my two were crawling the main thing to move was dog bowls.

Have I missed a night light? Perhaps need to refresh my page!


----------



## Lynne G

I think Charade posted her Volcano night light early yesterday, Julie.  Hope your morning has been good.  And thank you, yep, that headache might have been weather related.  When that barometer drops, all can feel it in their bones. I am good now.  And that weather watch last night yielded no rain at all.  Another quiet night.  Yep, our labs were used as riding animals, and was so cute, my male was so happy when little one would curl up with him. She’d lay on him and twirl his ear. Both my labs were good with the kids. They passed away when the kids were toddlers.  Then we got the boxer, and she grew up with the kids.  Sadly, she passed away when they were in their teens, a few years ago.  Still not ready for another one, but most likely will be a large dog, though I have to say Louie is so cute.  

And a beautiful 80’s degree sunny day in store for us. No chances of the loser rain falling. Sunrise was nice, and already bright out. Sunlight streaming through my window already.

And a Wednesday is upon us, as the week marches on.  Why hello ,


He he, why yes, it is a hump of a day, as if we homies get over this hump of a day, well that fabulous Friday feeling is coming oh that much closer.

With that, second cup of tea needed, and ooh, kids’ grocery run yesterday included these fresh baked hand held cherry pies. Maybe I will put on the toaster for a few minutes. Warm it up. Yay! Time for a little breakfast.

 
And so, Good Morning homies, have that wonderful Wednesday today. And smile, we are getting that ever so closer to not only Friday, but the end of the month starts next week. Woot!

Hey DisneyLife, another link off that countdown chain.  Tick Tock.


----------



## macraven

Good Wednesday morning homies!
Hope all are fine and having a great morning!

Are any of you not getting your post alerts to the Dis?

I have not for yesterday and today and wondering if it’s just me.

Lynne do you have your new flight times locked in now?
Think SW will do more changes prior to leaving?


----------



## Lynne G

I think I do Mac, hoping no more crazy changes.  With their sale yesterday, looked and as I said, while did not see any better flights than I have, return went down even more in price.  While I am annoyed at losing most of the day, returning, but hey, a few more dollars in my pocket is appreciated.  
I just have to remember to call the HR and say a late arrival.  Still most annoyed at that arriving change.  Hope your flights are set now too.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> I think I do Mac, hoping no more crazy changes.  With their sale yesterday, looked and as I said, while did not see any better flights than I have, return went down even more in price.  While I am annoyed at losing most of the day, returning, but hey, a few more dollars in my pocket is appreciated.
> I just have to remember to call the HR and say a late arrival.  Still most annoyed at that arriving change.  Hope your flights are set now too.



I checked our prices with SW and nothing is available with the low fare it’s only the higher fares available on our flights.


----------



## keishashadow

Too late lynne...hump, hump, hump . That’s a good meme lol

Off to gymnastics, today it’s a 4 hour session ugh. Almost tempted to turn around & come back home but that would equate to 3 hours or more of drive time.  Guess i’ll Shop till I drop .  At least there is a large area there 20 minutes from the gym to keep me occupied.  

Llittle’s BD is Friday. Parents taking her and a friend for an overnight trip to waterpark resort a few hours from home.  Will be first time I haven’t seen her on her BD.  We passed lol   Will have a pool party for a few hours at their club on Sunday.  

Busy tomorrow with medical stuff, think i’ll Just give her presents today & pick up some KFC and call it a BD dinner 


macraven said:


> Good Wednesday morning homies!
> Hope all are fine and having a great morning!
> 
> Are any of you not getting your post alerts to the Dis?
> 
> I have not for yesterday and today and wondering if it’s just me.
> 
> Lynne do you have your new flight times locked in now?
> Think SW will do more changes prior to leaving?



Not signed up for email alerts.  Do see recent thread notices in the alarm header here.  

I rarely get them for sticky threads (date &rate/APH).  When i do, its for a few weeks, then they go poof.  I just keep resigning up for notices.  

Have given up lol.  For you tho as a mod, that can be a real issue i’d Think


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, DisneyLife, what I got when they first dipped in price, am happy with the price I have now for both flights.  Except for that lower fare I saw yesterday, prices are double what I am paying for the round trip, in general.  Pays to be early, and watch for sales.  Though I am still salty about the removal of all but one direct flight per day, that for me, are both more than a few hours and hours from the ones I had first booked. But such is the life of supply and demand. And, saving money, though I hope that is the buyer more than the seller.

Yeah Keisha, had that, find something else to do, on many a long practice and far enough game, ugh. Hated those long rides, and long times. Ah, another Virgo kid is your GD. Yep, my youngest kid’s bd is Sunday. We got KFC the other night. Was so hot in temp when we got it home to eat, that I think I burnt my tongue, but was tasty. Hope the medical stuff goes well today. And a big Happy Birthday to your GD. And yeah, little one already got one of her presents, thanks to a loud mouthed older one. He did not know bag with present was not for little one to see. Grr. But now a days don’t wrap as much.

Glorious sunny day.  And weather guy said to enjoy it today, as the extreme humidity returns tomorrow.  So will certainly try to take a lunchtime walk soon.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Not all showing on the header alerts for me Mac. Occasional ones.

Lynne I never thought I’d change from Retrievers - had one growing up then another when I left home who sadly had a short life - then the next before the children who passed when they were teens - then Bob who was my constant companion through divorce and being on my own - we walked many miles together and then Kev joined us and he adored him - proof he’s a good guy!  We had a long gap after losing him but after lots of research and visits to dog shows we eventually settled on a Cavalier Spaniel and he’s certainly got that working dog personality.  Size means we can take him almost everywhere.  He’s fast asleep on my knee as I’ve just sat down.

Not hungry today after the large meal last night but will have to think about the evening meal at some point.  Might be a simple freezer meal or pasta of some kind.

@keishashadow your bd plans sound good for little.  Lovely she will get a night away.

Weather very mixed today so no gardening done over at Dad’s but a lovely basket of apples brought back to cook.  Packed up a collection of thimbles to be posted off after sale on eBay and a decanter and glasses.  A few other items still taking bids.


----------



## macraven

Keisha, it does not seem that long ago when you announced when she was born.

Blink and the baby grows up!
She is an absolute cutie, and favors grandma 

Yes, getting alerts is a time saver.


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone.  Back at work today. My boss is working from home this week, so it has been nice being in the office alone. 
There was a major tragedy at the ice cream shop near my office. Since the power was out almost all day yesterday they weren't able to save the ice cream. So they had to close again today so they could make more ice cream. Sad to think of all that yummy ice cream going to waste.


----------



## Charade67

Oops. Hit post too early. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Also chose a few jigsaws from Mum’s collection and I am going to bring them back and start on another. There are about 30 so I will take the rest to a charity shop.


 I wish I lived close to you. I would take some off your hands. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Ugh,,,that would be a huge worry. I am still unsure what to think about our kids going back to school. Most university and college courses are online only here. It is just such a fluid situation, but you still can not help to worry.


 SO far no reports from B's school, but I'm sure it's just a matter of time. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well, today our DD and GD left. She will be crawling soon...and then watch out


Then the fun begins. My niece skipped crawling and went straight to walking. 



keishashadow said:


> Had to do a double take, read that as “Sid Bream” baseballl player lol. Never heard of that fish, need to google


 I remember him, He played for the Braves for a few years. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Have I missed a night light? Perhaps need to refresh my page!


 Sorry about that. I fell asleep while watching TV and completely forgot about the light. 



keishashadow said:


> Llittle’s BD is Friday.


Happy birthday to her. 

Okay, now it's time to post.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Don’t worry @Charade67 you have enough going on without worrying about the night light - I am responsible here for turning the fans off the bathrooms where the lights stay on all night! Yes I sometimes forget.

What a shame about the ice cream - hate food waste and especially a treat like that.

Em is going up to Liverpool to visit a friend tomorrow with the children and Kev is hopefully going to be able to tidy up MIL’s garden for the last time. I have all these apples to cook so I’m hoping I can have some alone time in the kitchen with my music playing tomorrow.  Apple pie for everyone on return.  Our news says wheat crops are very poor here and already flour prices are rising so I will add a couple of bags on to my next grocery delivery.

I’m going off to bed now to listen to one of my radio plays so hope everyone has a good evening x


----------



## mckennarose

Ugh!  Just got the update for dd's uni.
The positive count since Monday is an additional 40 students.  That brings the total to 89 students, 1 employee = 90 people in ONE WEEK!  Yikes!
The university president sent a video message to students yesterday.  He implored students to be responsible to personal hygiene, hand washing, wearing masks, and following the guidelines for the amount of students getting together.  He mentioned the parties last weekend and how the non compliant students were not only fined by the local police, but also under college discipline.  DD has friends who had to take some on-campus classes and they are worried.  I hope they get this under control or they will have to go back to all online studies.  Next update will be Friday evening.


----------



## macraven

I’ve gone weeks with skipping Taco Bell.
Told Mr Mac we are getting nachos supreme box
tonight.

Just saw their commercial again.

I have a “to do” list for next year and the top thing on it is buy puzzles.
Charade and Lynne have inspired me.

Julie, think you are 5 hours ahead of me.
Hope you have sweet dreams tonight.

Mrose, hope your DD stays safe.

Hope all the homies are doing good today!


----------



## jump00

Hello everyone!!!!! Today was the day we were suppose to fly to Orlando and stay 11 days at the RPR.  My dh and I are quite “bummed out”.  I know there are worse things going on in the world but we really were looking forward to this trip.  I read a few of @schumigirl’s reports to reminisce. Hope you are all doing well!!!!
Brenda


----------



## macraven

Jump...sorry your trip didn’t work out but hope you were able to reschedule it!

I read a lot have changed their trip plans


----------



## Lynne G

Jump, so sorry about those plans not happening.  Beginning of January, you will see my sad face.  Had to cancel a cruise we had so looked forward to for over a year and a half.  But not to be.  Some day, will go cruising again, and hope you get away soon to replace today’s lost vacation time.  

Mac, those boxes are yum. Go for it.

Charade, a shame about that ice cream shop. I am sure they were not happy about losing power too. Nice to have a quiet office.

Julie, hope you have a good night’s sleep. 

Just chilling, and not much on of interest. Oh well, the new shows will be here soon enough.

Charade, hope you don’t mind, but I thought it was cool that marine life made the ocean in San Diego this color:
 So night light for all those tonight.

And have a relaxing evening homies.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and I have to say, sending prayers to all those homies in Laura’s path. Buckeev, I hope you and your whole family is safe and healthy.  And not flooded this time.  

Hugs to those who need it.


----------



## macraven

Buckeev went thru one devastating weather disaster  before and hope this present storm misses him.

Beautiful light Lynne!!


----------



## snowpack

Lynne G said:


> Hope DH headache is gone, nothing wrong with the Jeep, and hope guy’s quarantine goes fast for him.





Lynne G said:


> Snow, what a house you came home to. Hope DH headache is gone, nothing wrong with the Jeep, and hope guy’s quarantine goes fast for him.



Yesterday and today was definitely better. DH head goes the way the weather goes. That and not drinking enough water this weekend did him in. 



Charade67 said:


> I was just about to leave for work this morning when my boss called and said there is no power at our office. Guess I'll use today to catch up on housework.



Woohoo on not having to go into work. 



Lynne G said:


> McK, I have no words. I am just happy I have a common sense kid. She won’t be at campus any time soon.



You are very blessed.



macraven said:


> I can live with the rules UO has.
> Not crazy about the park hours but it will work.



I read today that the Park will be allowed to increase capacity. Hopefully that means ride capacity as having extra people outside the queues would not be good. In the same article it stated hours would be extended. Not sure how accurate this article was or where they got their information, but extended hours on Friday and Saturday would be good.



Realfoodfans said:


> Can only hope returning to schools next week doesn’t increase numbers.



That was how my wonderful son got quarantined. There are 4 of them that have hung out during this mess. It was all good. Then the youngest went back to college and she has it and they were together after she contracted it but before she knew it.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> She is a very busy girl now....when something catches her eye, she will lunge for it right out of your hands if your not holding onto her lol. I am afraid DH MAY have spoiled her by just letting her grab and reach at whatever she wanted all weekend



Oh, what a joy! How wonderful to have that time together.



Lynne G said:


> do have caramel sauce at home, and put it on my ice cream. Love the flavor.





Lynne G said:


> Woke up with head still throbbing, but a drink of tea, and some quiet, and I feel much better





Lynne G said:


> And yep, thought I had a low airfare, looked again, today and almost $20 lower



When we were at Disney Springs last Feb, I bought a bottle of Ghiradelli caramel sauce. I think I could just tip it and squeeze it right into my mouth. Love it! 
Glad you feel better. Think the weather is just being brutal with all these headaches. Good catch on the airfare. Our flights are higher than what we originally paid so we are thankful. Do you know if they are still leaving the middle seat empty until the end of September?



keishashadow said:


> Guess i’ll Shop till I drop



Dont think there is a better plan. Hope you found some great stuff.



Realfoodfans said:


> Size means we can take him almost everywhere



I think I need a pic. Not sure I have ever seen that breed of dog. We unfortunately have not adopted a new dog because we travel so much now. Its great that you can take yours with you.



Realfoodfans said:


> I have all these apples to cook so I’m hoping I can have some alone time in the kitchen with my music playing tomorrow. Apple pie for everyone on return



YUMM!!!



mckennarose said:


> That brings the total to 89 students, 1 employee = 90 people in ONE WEEK! Yikes!



Oh No! That is so scary.



jump00 said:


> Hello everyone!!!!! Today was the day we were suppose to fly to Orlando and stay 11 days at the RPR. My dh and I are quite “bummed out”. I know there are worse things going on in the world but we really were looking forward to this trip



So sorry about your cancelled trip. Are you planning a new one or just kind of in a wait and see mode?



Lynne G said:


> Oh and I have to say, sending prayers to all those homies in Laura’s path. Buckeev, I hope you and your whole family is safe and healthy. And not flooded this time.



Definitely prayers.  Please stay safe everyone. Hoping it weakens before it hits.

Cooked a new recipe for tarragon chicken tonight. The guys didnt care for the sauce. The fresh tarragon was a little strong, but I thought it was a keeper. Back to the drawing board I guess.

Finally finished Dowton Abbey this weekend. Looking for something new to binge watch, anyone watched anything great?


----------



## Charade67

Good evening  everyone. I can't find anything else worth watching on TV, so I am watching a Phineas and Ferb marathon on the Disney channel.



Realfoodfans said:


> Apple pie for everyone on return.


 Send one my way please.



mckennarose said:


> The positive count since Monday is an additional 40 students. That brings the total to 89 students, 1 employee = 90 people in ONE WEEK! Yikes!


That is very disturbing. Still no reports from B's school.



macraven said:


> I have a “to do” list for next year and the top thing on it is buy puzzles.
> Charade and Lynne have inspired me.


 I can recommend a couple of places online if you are interested.



jump00 said:


> Hello everyone!!!!! Today was the day we were suppose to fly to Orlando and stay 11 days at the RPR.  My dh and I are quite “bummed out”.  I know there are worse things going on in the world but we really were looking forward to this trip.  I read a few of @schumigirl’s reports to reminisce. Hope you are all doing well!!!!
> Brenda


 So sorry about the vacation. I hope you are able to reschedule. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, hope you don’t mind, but I thought it was cool that marine life made the ocean in San Diego this color:


 That picture is beautiful. Thanks Lynne. I would love to go back to San Diego someday.



snowpack said:


> Woohoo on not having to go into work.


Unfortunately it also means I don't get paid. 



snowpack said:


> Finally finished Dowton Abbey this weekend. Looking for something new to binge watch, anyone watched anything great?


My quarantine binge watch was the series Psych. I don't know how I managed to miss it when it originally aired. 


Good night!


----------



## macraven

Charade thanks for the offer of sites  but I don’t do any shopping on line.

I know many prefer shopping that way and enjoy it.

Finally found a few episodes of Shark Tank I have not seen before.

Lot of UO commercials been coming on while watching this show
Really, commercials for UO been on all this week.
If I had not already booked a trip, I would be calling now to make a reservation.

Sweet dreams homies!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@snowpack have you watched The Crown.  If available you might like that.  Another British one we like (as was on old series they’ve picked up on their lives) was Cold Feet.

@mckennarose you we were on the same continent I would send you a couple of English scenes!  I have given some away already but about 30 at my parents home to go to charity.

@Charade67 I’ll save you some pie - get the flight booked.

@jump00 sorry about your vacation.  Ours was cancelled too and son and DIL have lost 3.  When out with them the other evening we started to plan one that could go ahead under current restrictions for next Summer - looking at Santorini which is one of the Greek islands I’ve always wanted to visit.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@snopack “I think I need a pic. Not sure I have ever seen that breed of dog. We unfortunately have not adopted a new dog because we travel so much now. Its great that you can take yours with you.“


Always happy to share pics of Louie - Kennel club name Inspector Lewis (British tv drama!) the main actor reminds me of my Kev.


----------



## Lynne G

Snow, yeah sometimes what I cook I think is a keeper, family not as fond.  Usually dried is more powerful than fresh herbs.  My family is not that eager past salt and pepper.  I sneak in other, once in awhile.  

Sweet pictures of Louie, Julie. A year before we got married, we spent a month in the Greek Islands. Spent a few days in Santorini, as I wanted to be on the black beaches. Yeah, we did not stay long on those beaches, the bugs were biting enough for us to say, yep we did it, and time to go. The bus ride from the pier, as we hopped on a ferry from the Port of Athens, was scary. Bus had open windows, and brushed by the rock walls as it zig zagged up the rock face wall into the town at the top. I printed a picture from that pier looking up, it hangs on my office wall. The other picture I have hanging with it, is from Mykonos. Pretty scene from one of the streets, framed by the white colored houses. We stayed on 4 of the islands, and took a very boat bobbing trip from Mykonos to Delos, just to see the ruins. We went in the summer, and I came back the most tan I have ever been. Hope if you do get to Santorini, you do. The Aegean is a beautiful turquoise color.

And so, Mac is now going to be a puzzler. You can find them at Walmart and Target. I have bought ones at both places. I pick whatever fancies me. Gifted some.

Buy hey, you know the weather word of the day is?  Yep, steamy.  As in it will be a very hot feeling Thursday.  And so, drink up homies, a thirsty Thursday is upon us. Hehe,



Thus, when it is hot, make sure you drink. Anyway, good to be hydrated anyway. So pick up that glass, or wine cup, and toast to being the only day you can say, tomorrow is Friday. Yay!

One terrific Thirsty Thursday to all the homies.  

And more prayers to those in Laura’s path. Scary times, please stay safe.

Ah yes, the time for tea.  Good Morning!


----------



## jump00

macraven said:


> Jump...sorry your trip didn’t work out but hope you were able to reschedule it!
> 
> I read a lot have changed their trip plans


Thanks Mac!!!


----------



## jump00

Lynne G said:


> Jump, so sorry about those plans not happening.  Beginning of January, you will see my sad face.  Had to cancel a cruise we had so looked forward to for over a year and a half.  But not to be.  Some day, will go cruising again, and hope you get away soon to replace today’s lost vacation time.
> 
> Mac, those boxes are yum. Go for it.
> 
> Charade, a shame about that ice cream shop. I am sure they were not happy about losing power too. Nice to have a quiet office.
> 
> Julie, hope you have a good night’s sleep.
> 
> Just chilling, and not much on of interest. Oh well, the new shows will be here soon enough.
> 
> Charade, hope you don’t mind, but I thought it was cool that marine life made the ocean in San Diego this color:
> View attachment 521867 So night light for all those tonight.
> 
> And have a relaxing evening homies.


Thanks Lynne, and so sorry about your cruise.  Hope we can travel again soon.
Brenda


----------



## jump00

Realfoodfans said:


> @snowpack have you watched The Crown.  If available you might like that.  Another British one we like (as was on old series they’ve picked up on their lives) was Cold Feet.
> 
> @mckennarose you we were on the same continent I would send you a couple of English scenes!  I have given some away already but about 30 at my parents home to go to charity.
> 
> @Charade67 I’ll save you some pie - get the flight booked.
> 
> @jump00 sorry about your vacation.  Ours was cancelled too and son and DIL have lost 3.  When out with them the other evening we started to plan one that could go ahead under current restrictions for next Summer - looking at Santorini which is one of the Greek islands I’ve always wanted to visit.  Fingers crossed.


Thanks @Realfoodfans - Greece would be a wonderful trip.  Both my children went with friends when they graduated University and loved it!!!! My dh and I are starting to look at other places to vacation as well.  I too..........need something to look forward to. 
Brenda


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Jump, I do hope you get a new ticker and book a vacation soon.  I am so looking forward to getting away next month.  Hope you are enjoying today.  

Very sunny out here, with that ever random rain and thunderstorms late afternoon into evening.


----------



## Disxuni

@Charade67 I surprisingly don't have much experience. A lot of talk, but no action. I attempted once in the early times of chatting and making a young friend. It only happened since my parents came with me and we happened to stumble across that we lived in the same town (and I was new in town). I was a little nugget at the time, but we never recognized each other (only realized after the fact). It was hard to meet people when you grew up an era of when this started happening and you were a child, then eventually a teenager, and while you're an adult your parents still worry, especially since you're a young woman. So, Mac is technically the first official person I met from the internet. 

I can't wait to meet more of you though in the future! My mom will worry, because we got corona mixed in there, but I'll convince her I'll be safe and that realistically I need to try to move a little forward since I can't lock myself away forever.

@snowpack Fortunately it's not heading for me, but unfortunately it's still heading towards Texas and Louisiana, so my thoughts at with them at the moment. It's not only a massive and powerful storm, but they're not used to these things like Floridians.

@Realfoodfans Amazing photos! Absolutely adorable!

I hope everyone is enjoying Thirsty Thursday! Isn't that what it is @Lynne G? Welp, either way, it's almost Friday! Have a good day homies and stay safe!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep Dix, and so happy it is a Friday tomorrow, decided I needed a 3 day weekend, so off I am taking.  Yay!!

So drink up, yep, stick that tongue out like my dog above, and below, and
 

Either way, hope your Thursday is going well.


----------



## Disxuni

Glad you are taking a three day weekend! I bet it's well overdue.

Also, update, I don't even know if anyone is keeping track, but I'm around the weight I was when I was last able to get on Harry Potter rides (since I got my pass last Fall I haven't been able to do HP rides since I gained weight). So if I play my cards right and lose even more, I definitely should have no issues and should be able to go on those rides again when I come back into the parks.


----------



## macraven

Happy happy joy joy disxuni!

If you remember the Ren and Stimpy show the phrase makes sense

I have a folder of their playing cards!
I  that cartoon show


----------



## Charade67

Super slow day at work today. I finished everything I needed to do before lunch, and now I’m trying to find thinks to keep me busy until
It’s time to go home.



Realfoodfans said:


> @Charade67 I’ll save you some pie - get the flight booked.


Wouldn’t that be a fun story to share? I planned a trip to England so I could get some apple pie. I think that would be better than the time I planned a Disney trip just so I could see a 3D movie.



Realfoodfans said:


> Always happy to share pics of Louie - Kennel club name Inspector Lewis (British tv drama!) the main actor reminds me of my Kev.


Aww...he’s so cute.



Lynne G said:


> And so, Mac is now going to be a puzzler. You can find them at Walmart and Target. I have bought ones at both places. I pick whatever fancies me. Gifted some.


When I first started buying puzzles Walmart and Target were cleaned out. I haven’t checked there lately. I’m about halfway through my latest puzzle.



Disxuni said:


> @Charade67 I surprisingly don't have much experience. A lot of talk, but no action. I attempted once in the early times of chatting and making a young friend. It only happened since my parents came with me and we happened to stumble across that we lived in the same town (and I was new in town). I was a little nugget at the time, but we never recognized each other (only realized after the fact). It was hard to meet people when you grew up an era of when this started happening and you were a child, then eventually a teenager, and while you're an adult your parents still worry, especially since you're a young woman. So, Mac is technically the first official person I met from the internet.


Every meet up I have done so far has been in a very public and busy place. The first internet friends I met were part of a Cary Grant email group. Oddly enough the place we chose to meet was universal Studios. That was long before IOA existed.

I should go find something else to do. I just finished a month’s worth of shredding.


----------



## keishashadow

Mr tucked away to snooze a few hours after derm procedure that went well, yea!  His first, did question why I didn’t mention the shot in the face. Mama didn’t want him to run screaming into the night lol 



macraven said:


> She is an absolute cutie, and favors grandma


I never, ever get tired of hearing you say that !  BD bag of happy happy joy joy was a bit hit. 


Realfoodfans said:


> Em is going up to Liverpoo


That sounds quite exotic to me, nice


macraven said:


> I’ve gone weeks with skipping Taco Bell.
> Told Mr Mac we are getting nachos supreme box
> tonight.


Free coupon for gyro is still calling me, going to be calling me


jump00 said:


> know there are worse things going on in the world but we really were looking forward to this trip. I read a few of @schumigirl’s reports to reminisce.


This is the exact place to share your above sentiments   We get you


snowpack said:


> DH head goes the way the weather goes. That and not drinking enough water this weekend did him in.


Sounds like possible sinus issues


snowpack said:


> I bought a bottle of Ghiradelli caramel sauce. I think I could just tip it and squeeze it right into my mouth. Love it!


nom nom nom...with whipped cream & a cherry on top



macraven said:


> Charade thanks for the offer of sites  but I don’t do any shopping on line.
> 
> I know many prefer shopping that way and enjoy it.
> 
> Finally found a few episodes of Shark Tank I have not seen before.
> 
> Lot of UO commercials been coming on while watching this show
> Really, commercials for UO been on all this week.
> If I had not already booked a trip, I would be calling now to make a reservation.
> 
> Sweet dreams homies!


Hot & heavy here, even on local channels. Mostly the quickie tix commercial. Odd as they rarely were on the tube here other than occasional NBC affiliate now & again


Lynne G said:


> And so, Mac is now going to be a puzzler. You can find them at Walmart and Target. I have bought ones at both places. I pick whatever fancies me. Gifted some.


Pre covid carnegie library system Had them. Also goodwill. Not sure I’d want to touch either versions now

dollar store now & again has smaller adult ones in stock but mostmy


jump00 said:


> Thanks Lynne, and so sorry about your cruise.  Hope we can travel again soon.
> Brenda


still a thorn in side to have cancelled 2 cruises during covid.  At this point nor even considering until vaccine is in place and proven to work. Just too big of a Petri dish environment for me


Disxuni said:


> but I'm around the weight I was when I was last able to get on Harry Potter rides (since I got my pass last Fall I haven't been able to do HP rides since I gained weight). So if I play my cards right and lose even more, I definitely should have no issues and should be able to go on those rides again when I come back into the parks.


Wow, great news!  Congrats. As most gained that covid 15+ (me).


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Keisha.  Thinking maybe not until at least 2022.  I don’t want to have restrictions and mask wearing all when we cruise.  Scared about eating inside right now, so boarding a ship right now, or in the next almost year, no.  Sadly though.  Oh, and glad medical visit went well, and now over, and DH resting.  Yeah, me and needles, um cannot watch going in.  When little one was a toddler, she thought the needle going into her skin was fascinating. Some days  I wonder how she’s mine. LoL 

Congrats on weight loss Dix. Yep, looking forward to really relaxing tomorrow.

Charade, yeah for awhile my stores had no puzzles or a few I was not interested in, but lately, have seen much more stock, and I have to tell myself, finish what have first.  Hope your work day goes faster.  Mine is dragging too.  Must be the nice weather.  And we both may get some of Hurricane Laura this weekend.  Hope it goes out to sea below where you live, so we both get nicer, rain free weekend days.


----------



## mckennarose

Currently sitting in the parking lot waiting for dd and just got the notice her University is going all online on Aug 31! The cases are raising too quickly.


----------



## macraven

I make a list for Mr Mac for when he goes grocery shopping and he always gets what is on the list.
I added puzzles to it today and a few stores he might find them.

Hot and humid here today but that is not a complaint!
As long as I never have to deal with snow again, I’m fine living with this weather in the South.

mrose, is your daughter happy she will do all her classes online?
Lynne, just another year and a half when you can book another cruise.
Any special destination in mind?

keisha, you did good in not telling Dave in advance about the needles
If he mentions why you did not give him a heads up about it, tell him you forgot about the shots 

Hope all the homies are doing good today!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> When little one was a toddler, she thought the needle going into her skin was fascinating.


Me too, still for that mayter


mckennarose said:


> Currently sitting in the parking lot waiting for dd and just got the notice her University is going all online on Aug 31! The cases are raising too quickly.


A shame but not unexpected IMO. They r big kids still working on growing up. Could be parents at home setting poor example to begin with...sooner or later we will collective ‘get this’ and realize it’s no joke 

our family’s spirit animal


----------



## Lynne G

Oh McK, think right thing to do, for DD.  So far, little one’s numbers are not as high, but her University allowed those with the few in person, to do online instead.  Most of the classes were announced as online since registered.  Though I have to say, her one online class has 250 kids.  Lots of zooming by the masses in that one.

Mac, we like the Eastern Caribbean, so hoping one itinerary catches our eye going there, when we decide when to sail.

Ah, a what for dinner. Have to take a poll. Used up the potatoes and peppers and more of the chicken last night. Cut up grilled chicken, red and green peppers cut up, with some fried up bacon pieces and shredded cheese, as it was make your own loaded baked potato night. Really feel like pizza, but there has not been one pizza we all agree on, that is good enough to order again. Hmmm. We had burgers for lunch, so not feeling that for dinner. I’d make some mac and cheese, as have enough for it, but think no pasta in the house. What ya get when kids go grocery shopping. Cheese and sushi was today’s buys.  Sigh.


----------



## mckennarose

macraven said:


> mrose, is your daughter happy she will do all her classes online?


Yes, very!  Her advisor really helped out with her classes.  The semester is divided into two blocks and we still not sure how the second block will go in October.  


keishashadow said:


> A shame but not unexpected IMO.


I'm glad they did it.  The kids just weren't listening and from the grapevine, a lot were the sports teams getting together and having parties with each other.  Now it escalated quickly and they have to get control.


Lynne G said:


> Oh McK, think right thing to do, for DD.


I agree.  The count last night was only 14 in dorms quarantining, and 67 quarantining in off campus housing like apartments, frats and sororities.  Only 8 were commuters and they are isolating at home.  Not hard to see where it is/was spreading.  

The dorm kids have the option to stay and do classes online from their residence halls, or go home and get reimbursed the remaining balance.  All clubs and organizations have to stop in person meetings and go 100% virtual.  On campus facilities will be open for residents only.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Early to bed - old age is setting in I now have backache - well more like sciatica I think but painful!  Don’t know how I’ve done it.  Definitely need a sunshine holiday to rejuvenate.

I know early for you guys but we were talking about Florence Nightingale - as I have night lights all over the house and a torch at the back doors for watching Louie in the garden at night!  Is she well known over with you as she is here?  If not I’ll explain tomorrow but meanwhile I found a nightlight picture - she is known as the “lady with the lamp”.




Goodnight everyone x


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, I think most of us learned about her in school, Julie.  Hope your back feels better, and Louie is snuggled up asleep.  Have a good night’s sleep too, and most likely I will be saying Good Morning to you, even if my day off.  Early riser most days.  

And so, was a make your own dinner. Opened a can of baked beans, green beans and grilled some hotdogs. Only I ate. Left the rest for DH. Little one had a zap a meal, some pasta meal. Older one enjoyed his sushi. And then, dinner done, with nothing interesting on the screen. Sigh. Was a nice day, though.

Last tongue that I think we all are happy about:


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> What ya get when kids go grocery shopping. Cheese and sushi was today’s buys. Sigh.


Stomach lurched at Thot of raw fish and cheese rolled up together lol


Realfoodfans said:


> she is known as the “lady with the lamp”.


Was surprised when jr skooled me she is Also highly regarded in statistical field for innovations in that area. All over my head but interesting non the less,m


----------



## macraven

I remember learning about Florence nightingale in school 
She made an impact on sanitation changes in nursing.

Keisha did you skip school the day that was taught?
Jk 

Well, it’s not many days until it’s September.
I need to increase my daily walks to be ready for the parks next month.


----------



## Charade67

I made the mistake of taking a nap when I got home, so I will probably be up half the night. At least I don't have to be anywhere tomorrow. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, yeah for awhile my stores had no puzzles or a few I was not interested in, but lately, have seen much more stock, and I have to tell myself, finish what have first. Hope your work day goes faster. Mine is dragging too. Must be the nice weather. And we both may get some of Hurricane Laura this weekend. Hope it goes out to sea below where you live, so we both get nicer, rain free weekend days.


I'm down to my last puzzle. Dh thinks I shouldn't get anymore, but I think that's just because he's tired of them. I decided to do this last one by myself. We got a lot of rain tonight. I hope we don't get too much more this weekend, We really need to have our lawn mowed. 



mckennarose said:


> Currently sitting in the parking lot waiting for dd and just got the notice her University is going all online on Aug 31! The cases are raising too quickly.


That is so discouraging. Hope you daughter isn't too disappointed. 



macraven said:


> I make a list for Mr Mac for when he goes grocery shopping and he always gets what is on the list.
> I added puzzles to it today and a few stores he might find them.


 I look forward to seeing your puzzles. 



keishashadow said:


> our family’s spirit animal


 I love the sloths. My spirit animal too. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Early to bed - old age is setting in I now have backache - well more like sciatica I think but painful! Don’t know how I’ve done it. Definitely need a sunshine holiday to rejuvenate.


 Hope you get some relief soon.

Time for the nightlight.


----------



## macraven

It looks good upside down or right side up charade!

A real unique light for tonight.


----------



## snowpack

Charade67 said:


> Unfortunately it also means I don't get paid.



That stinks. Not your fault there was no electricity. Hope you enjoyed the time tho.



Realfoodfans said:


> @snowpack have you watched The Crown. If available you might like that. Another British one we like (as was on old series they’ve picked up on their lives) was Cold Feet.



Have not will have to check it out this weekend. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Always happy to share pics of Louie



Ahhhh, he is so sweet. Lots of love and cuddles I bet



Lynne G said:


> Buy hey, you know the weather word of the day is? Yep, steamy



That definitely fit the day. It was just ick. Lots of storms right now. Tornados above and below us. Blessed they went around us, but prayers that hopefully there is minimal damage to those towns.



Disxuni said:


> Fortunately it's not heading for me, but unfortunately it's still heading towards Texas and Louisiana, so my thoughts at with them at the moment.



Glad you are safe. Have not heard much about it since I have been home. We were without tv and internet for a good while after I got home and then local storms have been on the news.



mckennarose said:


> Currently sitting in the parking lot waiting for dd and just got the notice her University is going all online on Aug 31! The cases are raising too quickly.



Not surprised. Oldest have friends still in college who after just a couple weeks have tested positive or are quarantined. He says you cant expect them to be at school and not go to a part.



Realfoodfans said:


> Early to bed - old age is setting in I now have backache - well more like sciatica I think but painful



Ouch hope it subsides.



Charade67 said:


> We got a lot of rain tonight. I hope we don't get too much more this weekend, We really need to have our lawn mowed.



I was thinking that it would be nice to have a rainy day in on Sat, but like you, the lawn needs to get cut.

Spent the night on the phone with verizon trying to figure out why our data on our phones was so slow. Not sure we fixed it, but have been thinking about changing carriers for a bit now. Xfinity on the other hand may go to the curb. TV apparently only works when connected to the internet even tho the cable directly connects to the boxes. Could not speak with an agent, the only option was to chat and I had no internet.  Bad customer service I cannot stand. If I can find a better option for internet, cutting the cord will be on my list.

Nothing planned for the weekend, and I kind of like it. Would like to be industrious and reorganize the kitchen, but I think  not sure I can get it done over the weekend.


----------



## Charade67

Still awake. I worked on my puzzle for awhile. I have a little less that 1/4 to finish, but it's the hardest part. This last section is pretty much all the same color. 

Tonight's light was inspired by the movie Tangled. I think the video is right side up.


----------



## schumigirl

Quick pop in to wish our favourite little San Granddaughter of Keisha’s a Very Happy Birthday........

Hope she has a lovely day Janet.......










Haven‘t caught up on posts.......been so busy this trip.

But, having so much fun with family and friends. Haven’t done a lot of touring around, except to Loch Lomond one day.

Weather is mixed......had beautiful sunshine, torrential rain, high winds, sunshine, more rain, more sunshine with some grey and some blue skies........and as is the rule in Scotland......some of it all in an hour!! Have taken some pictures though. Even some food pictures.......

Heading down to hotel restaurant now for breakfast......best bacon in the world here.......

Have a great Friday.........


----------



## Realfoodfans

@schumigirl ahhhhhh hotel breakfasts - now a vague memory of a time long ago! Glad you’re enjoying your trip.

Yes @keishashadow as time has gone on Florence is recognised for her statistic work - was never mentioned when I was little - perhaps more now as women are “allowed” to be educated.

@snowpack i would find power outages so annoying but still plenty in certain areas around us - more the little villages in the hills but don’t last long.

I still have back pain but have to go into town this morning.  Have errands I can only do there.  Haven’t suffered for a long time with it but when I was working made use of the onsite medical centre for heat treatments which always helped. Thought to be from a big car crash I had in my twenties when I ended up crushed between a wall and a milk tanker on a narrow country lane.  I was trapped and the roof was crushed to the top of the seats.  Had to be cut out by firemen.

Time for another coffee!


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Julie and Schumi.  

Yay, a live report from Schumi.  Very happy for you that you are having a joyful time.  And you always have me at bacon. LoL

Julie, hope you get time to put heat on your back. Scary crash, and I am sorry it still creates pain now. While not the same, I threw my back out carrying packages years ago. My back reminds me of that every so often, more when I sit for hours. I like to lay in a warm bath when it aches. They have those icy hot pads that you can stick on you, but they never seem to work well for me. I take medicine and try to stretch.

And so, two reasons to celebrate, Keisha’s GD’s birthday, and she has it on a Friday! Double yay! So  to GD.

And, so:


Yep, get that Friday feeling, and cheer, the birthday party continues into the weekend, as another GD has her 19th birthday tomorrow!

Either way, enjoy your fabulous Friday, and yeah, 
 Haha, maybe a waffle, for me.

ooh that tea cup needs a refill.

And yes, I think SW said no middle seats until at least October, for Snow? I think asked.

And Snow that stinks about your internet connection, and glad to hear you are safe with hearing tornadoes were around you.


----------



## CharliK

Just came across this thread and it feels like my kind of place, a place for coffee and chats. 

I have started journaling - does anybody else here do this? It's not like a diary where I complain about my parents or my day, it's more like a notepad for my positive thoughts and musings! I have a prompt each day too which helps me focus on something to say. I have to say dedicating half an hour of my evening to it has really helped. Plus I love doodling, so any excuse! 

I haven't been sleeping too well either recently, too much uncertainty on when I will find a job again making me restless. I keep telling myself something will come up now the UK is opening back up but so far, no luck. 

I also was supposed to be in florida right now. I was in florida this time 2 years ago so the past week has been hard. I was really looking forward to my second solo trip and I feel pained not being there, and seeing my happy florida face all over my facebook memories has been sad. 

On the upside I've been planning my autumnal drinks to order - peppermint hot chocolate and gingerbread coffee... my two favourite to go barista drinks that I will now be able to have at home all autumn/winter. Get in! 

How are all of you diddly doing this lovely Friday morning?


----------



## macraven

to charliK.

don’t be a stranger and stay with us to play!

we are a fun group that talks about everything!

welcome to your new home on the Dis


----------



## macraven

For Lily!

Keisha’s mini me granddaughter


----------



## Lynne G

Welcome, welcome Char.  We are a chatty bunch.  Ah, another homie that I can say good morning to you, when it is very early morning for me, and the morning is almost over for you. And a coffee drinker.  As you can tell, tea is my favorite drink, though I do drink coffee at times.  I am sorry to hear your cancelled trips.  Hopefully, you can get away in the next year.  So uncertain times.  

Ah, nothing like hearing the AC and having sunlight streaming through my windows. I love the heat! Another steamy day, with those warnings of thunderstorms on my phone in the evening hours. Last night’s expired, with no rain in sight.

And follow on, it’s a Friday.  Woot!


----------



## CharliK

Lynne G said:


> Welcome, welcome Char.  We are a chatty bunch.  Ah, another homie that I can say good morning to you, when it is very early morning for me, and the morning is almost over for you. And a coffee drinker.  As you can tell, tea is my favorite drink, though I do drink coffee at times.  I am sorry to hear your cancelled trips.  Hopefully, you can get away in the next year.  So uncertain times.


I don't know why I mentioned coffee to be honest, I'm british and my blood is probably 80% tea. Currently enjoying a cup of the stuff in my main attraction peter pan mug from shop disney. 

Here is hoping. I'm now aiming for a November 2021 trip depending on resorts, dining plans and festivals. It is currently almost 2pm here so my morning has vanished already. 



Lynne G said:


> Ah, nothing like hearing the AC and having sunlight streaming through my windows. I love the heat! Another steamy day, with those warnings of thunderstorms on my phone in the evening hours. Last night’s expired, with no rain in sight.
> 
> And follow on, it’s a Friday.  Woot!



We had that here very recently, huge heatwave for days and every day they said 80% chance of rain, yet for a week there wasn't a drop. Temperatures have dropped now and we have had a small bought of rain every day for three or four days now. Our reservoirs are very grateful!


----------



## macraven

The only caffeine I do now is chocolate
I don’t understand how something that tastes so good is bad thing to eat


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all!  Thanks for the BD wishes for the lil

Fry-day maybe here today. Have been trying to avoid fried food.  It’s prob been a month since any French fries. May just indulge lol  





macraven said:


> remember learning about Florence nightingale in school
> She made an impact on sanitation changes in nursing.


Yep, an icon indeed


macraven said:


> Keisha did you skip school the day that was taught?


Same stuff trotted out every year in primary school.  Probably did zone out after first few years of repetitive stuff lol
Carole glad ur having a great time ! Haven’t thot of that song in ages, one my mom would sing me to sleep each night. Yes, bagpipes are highly regarded in my family 








Realfoodfans said:


> Yes @keishashadow as time has gone on Florence is recognised for her statistic work - was never mentioned when I was little - perhaps more now as women are “allowed” to be educated.


Seriously sad it took so long


Realfoodfans said:


> Thought to be from a big car crash I had in my twenties when I ended up crushed between a wall and a milk tanker on a narrow country lane. I was trapped and the roof was crushed to the top of the seats. Had to be cut out by firemen.


OMG lucky to be alive!


CharliK said:


> have started journaling - does anybody else here do this? It's not like a diary where I complain about my parents or my day, it's more like a notepad for my positive thoughts and musings! I have a prompt each day too which helps me focus on something to say. I have to say dedicating half an hour of my evening to it has really helped. Plus I love doodling, so any excuse!


A positive mental affirmation every day sort of thing for me  Some days are decidedly more difficult lol

welcome to the rag-tag band of red-headed step children. 



macraven said:


> The only caffeine I do now is chocolate
> I don’t understand how something that takes so good is bad thing to eat


Hard to imagine, I remember how many kcups you’d go thru at Loews lol    Down to a very large mug or 2 a day.  Then iced tea, once weather cools a hot mug of it isn’t far away for me


----------



## Disxuni

Hey, @CharliK and glad to see you've joined us!



@Lynne G I'm more of an AC lover than a heat lover, but I'm biased. It sounds like you're having a great time @schumigirl!

@macraven I'm the same way. I will admit I enjoy a frappe from time to time, but other than that I don't drink coffee. As for Ren and Stimpy I definitely know what you're talking about. I grew up with them! My mom hated the show and thought it was disgusting. 

@snowpack Glad you're safe yourself! Usually when we're out of power/internet, we're out for about a week, maybe a little longer. So definitely glad to hear that you seem okay.

@Charade67 That sounds amazing and exciting. Also, bonus is you got to be at Universal before IOA was added. I wish I could have seen that. I've always been fascinated by the history of theme parks and always wished I could have seen it for myself, but luckily we at least have photographs and if lucky, also video.

@keishashadow I see a lot of memes about it. Around the beginning of everything I weighed myself and I was like, I think I need to make a change. So, I've been basically doing the opposite. I realized I couldn't afford to gain "corona weight", but some people I think can.

People have been asking for a secret, but there isn't much. I work out every day (I've only missed a couple of days since I started towards the end of March) to Jane Fonda and eat all the things I wish, but essentially don't go crazy. I think the only drastic change is that I rarely drink soda (don't wanna cut myself off completely) and rarely indulge in sweets (I never had a big sweet tooth in the first place which helps).

Overall people have been positive, I've only had a couple of people who wanted to put their 2 cents in on terms of dieting. I've always told myself if I ever got to the point I'd do something like this I'd never "diet". I love the foods that I love and I do not think a lot of people realize (or think about) how much of a lifestyle change it is and how certain diets can heavily affect your health (there are pros and cons to a lot of certain diets) and also have repercussions if you do not stick to it.

For me, I think baby steps work. That's how I've done my education as well and I'm almost graduating with very good grades. Where as before when I was taking multiple courses at once I had poor grades and wasn't close. So for me, I'm definitely a slow and steady wins the race. I'd rather be the turtle than the rabbit.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Just had another delivery of lamb from our local sheep farmer - who has now set up to sell direct to the public.  The sausage is particularly tasty but also eating more lamb in curry etc it’s so good.

I was going to cook tonight but on my return from town Grandpa had already told J & L we would have Friday fish & chips (fries) take out .  Happy for that so will ring with our orders early and send Em for collection.

Lynne I agree cold pads don’t help my back but heat does.  

Mac I could drink hot chocolate all the time if it wasn’t for my waist line.  Regular drink here in winter for us all.

Keisha - isn’t it great how songs can evoke such wonderful memories.  I’m very much into Spotify playlists for everyone and every occasion.

We have booked to go to a farm visit tomorrow as still not nabbed any Zoo tickets - hoping it’s not too rainy but plenty of petting animals inside apparently.  Not one we’ve visited before.  Then booked lunch out on Monday as a final treat before return to school.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I have no idea what to do today. Usually Friday is my housecleaning day, but I got all that completed on Tuesday. I did some more work on my puzzle this morning, but had to take a break.

I hear the sound of a lawn mower. My yard is getting a much, much needed cut.



schumigirl said:


> But, having so much fun with family and friends. Haven’t done a lot of touring around, except to Loch Lomond one day.





schumigirl said:


> Have taken some pictures though.


Glad to hear the trip is going so well. Can't wait to see pictures. I hope to visit Scotland someday.



Realfoodfans said:


> Thought to be from a big car crash I had in my twenties when I ended up crushed between a wall and a milk tanker on a narrow country lane. I was trapped and the roof was crushed to the top of the seats. Had to be cut out by firemen.


 I can't even imagine how frightening that was.



CharliK said:


> Just came across this thread and it feels like my kind of place, a place for coffee and chats.


Welcome to the group. This is a great place to hang out.



CharliK said:


> Here is hoping. I'm now aiming for a November 2021 trip depending on resorts, dining plans and festivals. It is currently almost 2pm here so my morning has vanished already.


Hope you are able to reschedule. We usually go either November or December, but have planned a march trip this time.



macraven said:


> The only caffeine I do now is chocolate
> I don’t understand how something that tastes so good is bad thing to eat


 Life is so unfair.



Disxuni said:


> That sounds amazing and exciting. Also, bonus is you got to be at Universal before IOA was added. I wish I could have seen that. I've always been fascinated by the history of theme parks and always wished I could have seen it for myself, but luckily we at least have photographs and if lucky, also video.


I have some photos, but not certain where they are. This was long before digital photos were the norm. My first trip to Universal was back in 1996. Dh and I celebrated our first anniversary at Universal and Disney.

Keisha - It was a bit odd for me watching that Wiggles video. B watched the original group back when she was little.  We even took her to a concert.

Happy birthday to your granddaughter.


I am going to go see if I can finish this puzzle.


----------



## bobbie68

everyone, I am glad to be back!!! It has been a rollercoaster couple of months for us. Liv and Charlie were dealing with some big decisions and anxiety the last couple of months so we have been busy with that. Also it was crazy with Brian getting offered a job in Florida, and we were rushing to list our house and looking to buy a house down there then the job fell through. We were so lucky we didn't get a house yet. It was very stressful and we now know what we are in for. There are multiple bids on houses and it is stressful. He hopefully has another final interiview with another company. We might be back on the hunt at the end of next week. We did finish our house and have pics done and ready to list.

This has been such an awful summer, we are so use to be out and about especially at our local six flags. We did manage to go to Six Flags NJ for an overnight. It was rough for Liv, with her anxiety so we were only in the park for about 4 or 5 hours. It was nice to ride some coasters and get out. We did stay overnight at a hotel so kind of just played some games and relaxed.

The weather has been really yucky here. If it is not a heatwave it is cool and raining. We still get take out twice a week, then once in awhile we will go to a restaurant outside dining. We are not comfortable inside yet. We have been doing more vegeterian and have meat or fish once a week. Charlie and Liv really wanted to so we do it for the most part. Brian and I have a little more than them at times. 

I am sure I have missed a lot of occasions for everyone and I am sorry. I would like to wish happy birthday, congrats and any my condolences for any losses. I have been thinking of everyone here but just had a hard  time sitting down and getting  thougts out. I also have not been sleeping good so I have a lot of fatigue and forgetfullness. 

Liv started her online semester at University of Central Florida and has made some friends in her classes. She may do a class on campus next semester if not one more semester of online. She said she would meet up for study groups when we move, as long as everyone follows social distancing!! She changed her major to Clinical Psychology. She wants to go into behavioral or forensic. Charlie is going to work full time for a year and save money.

Schumi I am glad to see you are having a great time and happy birthday to Tom.

Mac I hope the kitties are doing good and you are staying safe and oh yea I love the nacho grande box!!

Dix Congrats on the weight loss. It is such an accomplishment, I need to start myself!!

Keisha Happy birthday to your granddaughter! Love the pic, sloths are favored here!!!

Charlik Hello nice to meet you!! Glad you can join our family!!!

Mrose Glad to hear DD is set with school, it is nice when they have a good advisor!

Realf Sorry to hear about your back! I hope you are feeling better back pain stinks!!

snowpack I hope you have a nice quiet weekend. I am looking forward to mine. It may get crazy for us with moving soon. I hope things work out with the service.

Charade I hope you get to finish your puzzle, and get to realx with your clenaing be done. I hope B is doing good with school. The first time I went to Universal in Florida was the year they opened. I remember a lot of the rides had technical issues. I have to see if I can find some pics, unfortunately it was with my X-husband so not sure where they are.

Lynne Glad to hear DD is settling with school. It is nice when they live close enough to commute in these times. I hope the storms stay away for you and countdown to your trip woot!!

Jump sorry about your trip, I totally understand. We were suppose to be there in a couple of weeks but had to cancel. Brian doesn't want to be away with the possibility of moving. The problem is it could still be moths till we are in Florida. 

I know I missed some SANS it was hard to go back! I wante to say  tink, robo, monykalyn, DLPN, Pumpkin and all of the rest of the SANS I hope everyone is staying safe and doing well.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lovely to see you back @bobbie68.  Everyone understands how we sometimes disappear from the DIS - I’ve done it myself more than once when life can get so busy or overwhelming.

Have got delivery organised for the memorial bench for Mum and Dad next Wednesday so we will get some paving stones to set it on in the meadow.  

My back is no better unfortunately - but will have more pain relief and rub on at bedtime.  

Hope everyone is heading into a good weekend x


----------



## keishashadow

Well, pulled the trigger and booked beach resort for next week. Disappointed as youngest DS couldn’t get one of the needed days off work. Guess The mr & I will have to be romantic after all  





Charade67 said:


> Keisha - It was a bit odd for me watching that Wiggles video. B watched the original group back when she was little. We even took her to a concert.


That’s funny


bobbie68 said:


> Keisha Happy birthday to your granddaughter! Love the pic, sloths are favored here!!!


Thanks, goodness you really have had a challenging summer.  Here’s hoping things rebound for your family.


----------



## Lynne G

Bobbie, so good to hear from you.  Glad Liv has made some friends.  Hope DH gets an even better job.  What a busy summer you have had.  Yeah, I cannot believe little one finished her first week of her last Sophomore semester.  And, turning 19 tomorrow. Time’s flying.  We are shopping, as I know better than to surprise her with clothes, though I have some ordered that I can return,  if not what wanted.


----------



## mckennarose

Charade67 said:


> That is so discouraging. Hope you daughter isn't too disappointed.


She's fine and she had two classes online right now anyway.  They divided the semester into two blocks, so her next classes don't start until October.  It's a weird set up for sure, but they did it in anticipation of having less students in class for safety.  We don't know yet what the second block will bring with on campus classes or not.  She has some registered all online and the rest will get figured out when they get closer.  I guess it's all playing it two weeks at a time, it seems.
I keep trying to convince her that since she can do school online and we can go to Florida!  Classes in the morning, parks and swimming in the afternoon.
My eldest was in Epcot yesterday and she said it's very weird with all the barriers on rides and the things not open.  It kind of discourages me, but also doesn't.  I still don't think we can make it work.  


Realfoodfans said:


> Thought to be from a big car crash I had in my twenties when I ended up crushed between a wall and a milk tanker on a narrow country lane. I was trapped and the roof was crushed to the top of the seats. Had to be cut out by firemen.


Oh my!  I'm sorry!  Chronic pain is hard to deal with. 


CharliK said:


> I also was supposed to be in florida right now.


Welcome @CharliK!
This is the time we take our second trip to Florida.  Our first got cancelled in May and we didn't plan one for Fall.  
Last year at this time we were heading to Florida and Hurricane Dorian.  I won't forget that one!


keishashadow said:


> Thanks for the BD wishes for the lil


Happy Birthday to your granddaughter!


Realfoodfans said:


> we would have Friday fish & chips (fries) take out


That sounds delicious!

It's clouding up here, looking like rain again.  We had a bit of it earlier.  Still humid and hot!
Have a great evening.


----------



## mckennarose

bobbie68 said:


> everyone, I am glad to be back!!!


Bobbie is back!!   


Lynne G said:


> And, turning 19 tomorrow.


I missed this before... you're dd's birthday is tomorrow?


----------



## schumigirl

The Wiggles????? Keisha......lol......yeah....I may get my Official Scottish person passport taken away..... I`m sure we`ve discussed this before......but, not a fan of bagpipes .....except when they`re played in Flower Of Scotland......brings a tear everytime.......hope the birthday girl had a lovely day......and enjoy that ahem....romantic trip ahead..... Glad it`s booked!


Welcome CharliK.........


Brenda......I am so sorry to hear your trip is off....well, postponed! Sadly too many are being postponed.......sending hugs......


bobbie......glad to see you........



Lynne....to your daughter for tomorrow....

Hope she has a wonderful day......





Thank you for all the lovely wishes for my wonderful husband`s birthday ......I think we`ve been celebrating all week!!

I won`t go back through all the posts, far too many to catch up on......but a couple caught my eye.......

Our last night here tonight......just enjoyed a lovely family dinner and it was lovely. Back in our room now as we leave early tomorrow morning.

Been a lovely week and definitely had a wide range of weather while we have been here. Hotel has been lovely and we`ve been well looked after........will upload pictures and post a few on the TR I think.

Food has been plentiful and such good quality. Produce up here can`t be beaten......had some hand dived scallops earlier, beautiful. We did eat a lot tonight as each dish was better than the previous one......glad my dress wasn`t fitted!!!

Early breakfast in the morning, then hit the road, hope to be home for around 4pm.......it`s a Bank Holiday weekend over here, so traffic can be a nightmare, hoping it`s not too bad. 

Off to get packed up now.......we seem to have a lot more stuff to take back than we came up with. 

Happy Friday ladies........


----------



## Lynne G

All I can say, little one drove through a red colored radar storm and rivers were the roads.  Oh my, safely home, and still in the middle of this downpour, more intense than if in a car wash place.  On a positive note, all bird poo is certainly off my car now.


----------



## mckennarose

schumigirl said:


> Thank you for all the lovely wishes for my wonderful husband`s birthday


Happy Birthday to your husband too!  Lots of birthdays this week!


Lynne G said:


> All I can say, little one drove through a red colored radar storm and rivers were the roads.


Oh yikes!  Glad she's home safe!


----------



## macraven

Hello homies!

I take an afternoon off from the sans and had a lot to catch  up on posts.

Was doing a dance when I saw Bobbie was here.
Was delighted to read how she was.
Kept thinking they moved to Florida and and had a new email address.

Hugs to all the homies here  

One of these days I’ll learn how to multi quote and list you all in my shout outs!


----------



## Charade67

Today has been a really lazy day. I had a late lunch and then took a nap. I called my mom, but got the voicemail.  I texted B to see how her first week went, but have not heard back yet. 

Bobbi - Good to see you. Best of luck to Brian on the job search and to Liv with school.

Keisha - Hoping for good weather for your beach getaway.

Lynne - Happy birthday to your daughter.

MRose - I think online classes and Florida could work. I'm trying to convince B that she can skip class the day we fly out. Little miss rule followers is not okay with that.

I got an email from Busch Gardens today. For September they are doing an event called Taste of Busch Gardens. Dh wants to go, so I have made a reservation for September 12. I really hope it doesn't rain this time.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Glad you got home safely Lynne.  Em had torrential rain on her journey back from
Liverpool and was glad she got home before dark.  No fun on the motorway (interstate) in those conditions.

Time to find another radio play to focus my mind on and hopefully get some sleep for a few hours.

Catch up in the morning.  Night all x


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you have a good night Julie.  

Yep, for some reason, little one has drove through some of the hardest rains I have seen. At least she is a good driver, regardless of the weather. We saw on radar, we should be getting another nice red and yellow colored radar blobs, in another hour or two. Tomorrow, between the extreme humidity, periods of rain. Not because of a remnant of Laura, but a cold front coming in. Stinking hot and cool air does not mix nicely.

Oh my, the be quieter yell needs to be done. Older one is being quite animated discussing his online game with the others online playing along with him. Little one at least just screen watches with her headphones on.

 So yeah,


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne we’ve had violent TS the last two days. Finally a drop in our humidity.  Flooding in Low lying areas. We were in drought stage but enough already.  My dog has to be sick of wearing his thunder vest but he’d be a wiggling mess without it.


schumigirl said:


> .I may get my Official Scottish person passport taken away..... I`m sure we`ve discussed this before......but, not a fan of bagpipes .....except when they`re played in Flower Of Scotland......brings a tear everytime.......hope the birthday girl had a lovely day......and enjoy that ahem....romantic trip ahead..... Glad it`s booked!


You get a pass for that transgression   . Going to guess you heard your fill of what passes for a rarity here. Although, I will admit to appreciating accordions too


----------



## Lynne G

Aww poor dog, Keisha.  Luckily all 3 of my dogs could care less about the thunder and lightning.  Thunder shook our house earlier, after we got home.  I think we have had more rain this Summer than I remember.  Yeah warnings on phone for tonight and all of tomorrow.  But they are saying, with the cool front in charge, we will have a gloriously sunny, nice Sunday.  

Fading fast.  Hope Charade leaves the light on.  Very dark outside, with the cloud cover.


----------



## macraven

Wake up charade and get the light on

Lynne needs a porch light


----------



## Charade67

Sorry y'all. We went out for a late dinner.

I got the puzzle finished. 




Tonight's light is in memory of actor Chadwick Bozeman who lost a battle with cancer today.


----------



## Lynne G

Have a very good night all sleep


----------



## Lynne G

Great puzzle, Charade, and gets light.  Was sad to read he lost his life at 43.  Great actor lost too soon.  Cancer sucks.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning homies.

Love that puzzle Charade - I take weeks over them and you are speed of light.

Had to google that actor as not one I know but very sad at such a young age.

Keisha we are lucky Louie doesn’t react to thunder but my last retriever Bob did - sadly the first time there was a storm as a youngster he was on his own and he never got over that fright.

Beautiful morning here which is great as we are heading out to a farm visit.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Saturday x


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Did not sleep well last night. It took me forever to get to sleep because I had a nap yesterday afternoon. I finally got to sleep only to wake up around 4:00.  Eventually managed to get back to sleep, but woke up again at 6:00. I finally gave up around 7:00 and got up and paid bills. 

No plans at all for the day, It's raining again, so I may just stay inside all day.  If the rain stops I might go out and see how much it will cost to frame my tiger puzzle. 

I feel like I could take a nap right now, so maybe i will.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope the farm is lovely, Julie, and you are feeling better.  Hope the weather held.

Is a quiet enough morning so far. If it rained overnight, I did not hear it. But I didn’t think it did. Was a bright sunrise, and still sunny out now. Wash done, but with the rain predicted today, nothing was hung outside to dry. Last load is in the dryer now. And second to last load was the linens, so beds made fresh, well not little one’s yet, I think a 2 am bedtime has something to do about that, and washed towels in the bathrooms. So having an almost warm towel for my so refreshing hot shower. Even if some rain, feeling just right now. Though with the very muggy out, as said by weather guy earlier this morning, another refreshing shower may be needed, if feeling icky from that.

Charade, I am sorry not a good night for you. Nap is needed, that is for sure. Neat, when you like a puzzle enough to frame it. We have only done that twice so far. Latest was the Disney one, as little one wanted it framed. So, easy enough to do. Hope the rain goes away so you can find a frame. Beautiful puzzle, so can see why would make a nice picture.

With that, I think since older one was to bed not much after me, he is up, and so the bacon and eggs will be coming shortly.

Have that lazy feeling Saturday.

And thank you for little one’s birthday wishes. I am lucky, most of the time, she is a good kid. And she’s a girl.  As opposed to older one, who just showed me a commercial for the coming Spring video game he wants, to a online discussion of baseball, of which, I have left the room. What is now streaming is of no interest, so time to make breakfast.

So yeah:


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all!


Lynne G said:


> Aww poor dog, Keisha.  Luckily all 3 of my dogs could care less about the thunder and lightning.  Thunder shook our house earlier, after we got home.  I think we have had more rain this Summer than I remember.  Yeah warnings on phone for tonight and all of tomorrow.  But they are saying, with the cool front in charge, we will have a gloriously sunny, nice Sunday.
> 
> Fading fast.  Hope Charade leaves the light on.  Very dark outside, with the cloud cover.


He never had an issue until we vacationed with eldest DSs family. Had them bring down their dog (nervous little chillaula sp).  Another DS watched the house as the norm. Several storms blew threw and our dog started to mimic the other’s response. Now, every time it rains ugh


Realfoodfans said:


> Keisha we are lucky Louie doesn’t react to thunder but my last retriever Bob did - sadly the first time there was a storm as a youngster he was on his own and he never got over that fright.


Aw poor baby. I had Keeshonds years ago (ie keishashadow).  Again while on vacation, a pattern is forming here lol, We had severe weather roll thru. Turned out to be a microburst.  

We live in a large area with unique topography. Deep river valley but within a mile, mountain ridges & high meadows/farm land. it’s not uncommon to have a small tornado & microbursts form

This one blew out several of the windows on one side of our house & took down many mature trees. Was told my big boy stationed himself in LR ahead of this happening. He stood his ground, barking while staring outside the whole time. The other two dogs retreated into an interior room/arch. Lucky he didn’t get hurt. 
after that he became a lapdog when it rained


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, while I never had a spook dog, my DBro did.  You would find him under the bed, any time a loud sound was heard.  Hated thunderstorms.  Eek, Keisha, not good windows breaking.  Yeah, I am just South of those mountains, so crap comes down from the mountains, and close enough to the sea, crap coming along the coast, gets us too.  We even get tornado warnings here.  Most of the time, they are ones.  Strong enough to damage, but not that destruction you see with higher numbered.  Wind shear has damaged much when we have had some storms.  Wind knocks down trees, and wires fall, so power out is what we get most of the time, when the wind is howling.  But nature is teasing us, very sunny out now.  Shades time, as off to figure out what sweet to get little one.  She is not a cake eater either, and certainly not breakfast fare one.

Yum, bacon and eggs done.  Yes, cooked up enough bacon left over.  I can see BLT by little one.  And picked up a filet roast, and had the butcher slice it for me.  Hoping the weather lets us put steak on the grill. Little one is definitely part of family.  We all like steak, and she and I like a medium rare, tender beef filet. Dinner will be served.  Oh yes it will. LoL


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Wind shear has damaged much when we have had some storms. Wind knocks down trees, and wires fall, so power out is what we get most of the time, when the wind is howling. But nature is teasing us, very sunny out now. Shades time, as off to figure out what sweet to get little one. She is not a cake eater either, and certainly not breakfast fare one.


Yikes.

wanted to mention last week found myself behind a convoy (where’s Carole with a truck meme lol) of the large bucket power trucks.   Was on hilly 2 lane road, short cut to turnpike. All I could see stretched ahead of me were the trucks. Our area always sends them down for storm areas but gee...seeing the Laura devastation is daunting stuff

whaaat, no cake for DD?  Believe I missed it


----------



## Lynne G

Nope, Keisha.  While DH is a eat anything, with older one not far behind, picky eater little one did not want cake.  While she will eat cheesecake, after our three for my birthday, not feeling to have more of it.  

Ah ride home from grocery was darker and darker, looked like evening. Air changed from muggy, to a cool, increasing breezing one. Storm is a coming. Sunglasses taken off on ride home. Ended up with a chocolate chip muffin. That will have her candle in it. Yep, there ya go. Lunchtime party, and maybe even some ice cream. Picked up chocolate chip ice cream too, as I know littke one will eat that.

Wanted to go out some more, as had a coupon I wanted to use.  But with the rain, may wait some time.  Full from the breakfast older one and I had.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Charade, I am sorry not a good night for you. Nap is needed, that is for sure. Neat, when you like a puzzle enough to frame it. We have only done that twice so far. Latest was the Disney one, as little one wanted it framed. So, easy enough to do. Hope the rain goes away so you can find a frame. Beautiful puzzle, so can see why would make a nice picture.


After all the hours we spent working on that puzzle (38) there is no way it's going back in the box. 



keishashadow said:


> I had Keeshonds years ago (ie keishashadow).


I wondered how you came up with your screen name.

Lynne - Happy birthday to your daughter!


B's school has finally released numbers, So far they have 30 positive cases that include both students and faculty/staff. That's really not too bad for a school of its size. I just pray that the numbers won't increase by too much.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Charade we need a non sleepers club! Most of last night I was listening to old comedy radio shows - drifting in and out of sleep so lost track of how much I slept.

Farm visit was a nice outing as a different county and scenery and the GC enjoyed the animals but it was no better than a free one attached to our favourite local farm shop and their shop and cafe are amazing.  Cafe looked a bit doubtful so a surprise McDonald’s drive through snack and milkshakes en route home.

Having a day at home tomorrow.  J will be trying on all of his uniform and making sure everything ready in his rucksack as (unfortunately) father will be taking him overnight Tuesday therefore dropping him first day at high school Wednesday - which is difficult as his Mummy has fought the battle to get him his place there and his additional needs support in place etc.  After that have promised L we will make a chocolate cake and weather permitting some time in the garden.

We were lucky with the weather today but raining and even going dark now so we are choosing a family movie and hunkering down in front of the screen now.

Wish I’d remembered to bring those puzzles back this week!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Lynne we’ve had violent TS the last two days. Finally a drop in our humidity.  Flooding in Low lying areas. We were in drought stage but enough already.  My dog has to be sick of wearing his thunder vest but he’d be a wiggling mess without it.
> 
> You get a pass for that transgression   . Going to guess you heard your fill of what passes for a rarity here. Although, I will admit to appreciating accordions too




lol.....acordions give me nightmare memories of Scottish Country Dancing at school (((shudder))) Everybody hated that!!! Dashing White Sergeant and the Gay Gordons......yep......real kilt swirling dances......and not fun!!!! 

Glad I get a pass though.....

I did think of another song I don`t mind hearing bagpipes.....despite hating the Beatles and anything to do with Paul McCartney.....I LOVE the song he did with Wings, Mull of Kintyre.......that`s another that gets the old heart strings sobbing too.......






Charade67 said:


> Sorry y'all. We went out for a late dinner.
> 
> I got the puzzle finished.
> 
> View attachment 522457
> 
> 
> Tonight's light is in memory of actor Chadwick Bozeman who lost a battle with cancer today.
> 
> View attachment 522458



I had to Google that actor as I had never heard the name, such a shame. Reminded me of Maggie Smith (Professor McGonagall) who was fighting breast cancer while filming the last Potter movie....never complained once. 

Nice puzzle and light too. 

One of the gifts we got Tom for his birthday was a 1000 piece jigsaw of the NYC skyline.....that`ll be done when winter sets in. 





keishashadow said:


> Yikes.
> 
> wanted to mention last week found myself behind a convoy (where’s Carole with a truck meme lol) of the large bucket power trucks.   Was on hilly 2 lane road, short cut to turnpike. All I could see stretched ahead of me were the trucks. Our area always sends them down for storm areas but gee...seeing the Laura devastation is daunting stuff
> 
> whaaat, no cake for DD?  Believe I missed it
> View attachment 522502




lol......had a whole fill of truckers after our journey home this weekend!!! Think they left common sense at home considering the weather conditions we had! Idiots.......

yes, cake.......please.......





Charade67 said:


> After all the hours we spent working on that puzzle (38) there is no way it's going back in the box.
> 
> 
> I wondered how you came up with your screen name.
> 
> Lynne - Happy birthday to your daughter!
> 
> 
> B's school has finally released numbers, So far they have 30 positive cases that include both students and faculty/staff. That's really not too bad for a school of its size. I just pray that the numbers won't increase by too much.



Yes, hope the numbers don`t increase for her. 30 is still too many, but I agree, could be worse. 




So.......yes, back home after a fabulous trip home. Spent a lot of time with mum and family members, saw a few friends too. Hotel was lovely and we felt really happy with everything they were doing regarding Covid. 

Did have one or two "unique" moments...not unusual for us of course......but nothing bad.......I`m only ever rude to someone who is rude to me first 

Left really early this morning as we were dropping my cousin`s son off South of Manchester......quite a lot out of our way but happy to do it. Weather South Scotland and the North of England was dreadful.......high winds, rain and it`s cold!!! 

When we hit further down the country, the weather has got better, winds have eased and rain is off, but still cooler than we`d like. 

Had huge hugs from Kyle, of course, then opened all Tom`s presents which he loved......and a few were a surprise which was nice.......then had Indian takeout......it was good! 

Washing machine is already on the second load, and third will be on later......watching Night School with Kevin Hart.....such a funny guy...

Tom received a bottle of champagne from the hotel for his birthday, nice gesture, so we`ll have that tonight........

*Diet starts tomorrow.........*


Will post some pictures on the TR, but just one for tonight


----------



## Lynne G

Glad you are home, safe and sound, Schumi.  Happy you had a great time, even if the weather was not the best.  

Listening to quite the downpour now.  But shopping was had, found some things for her birthday, milkshakes to drink on eat home.  Closer we got to home, rain got harder.  Was sunny where we were shopping, about 1/2 hour away.  Another dash from car and got a little wet.  No matter, just the unlucky downpour we have.  Sun should return soon enough.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Glad you had a safe journey home Schumi. Kevin Hart popular in this house at the moment too. My Brownie Guide leader was from Scotland and we learnt those dances with her - then when I went to the Grammar school (back in the 60’s) it was mortifying that dancing was on the curriculum for shared PE lessons with the boys once a week in Winter term but those of us who’d been in that Brownie group were a “step” ahead.  

Lynne glad your shopping trip was successful.  Always cake for a birthday here.  Not always homemade I admit.

Children’s movie finished and we are watching Sully - Miracle on the Hudson.  Seen it before but anything with Tom Hanks is good for us.


----------



## macraven

Charade
Many times I wrote geisha instead of keisha
and no one noticed.

schumi
You are back home 
Hurray!!

I’ll have you know the accordion was the first instrument I learned...

Lynne sending  for your daughter


a big hey and a hug to the rest of our homies here!

Hope all the homies are having a fun weekend


----------



## Lynne G

And so the sun and hot has returned for awhile now.  


Look at it upside down. Ugh.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> schumi
> You are back home
> Hurray!!
> 
> I’ll have you know the accordion was the first instrument I learned...



lol....I didn`t know about your musical background......accordions are hard to master!!! I barely managed to learn the recorder...... I wanted to learn the piano, but I was deemed as not musical (so true) and my extra curricular hobby assigned to me was more English Literature......which suited me down to the ground to be honest..........I couldn`t read music to save my life.....but I could write.......they knew me well.......


Bedtime here......it`s been a very long day.......


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Well almost dinner time, steaks going on the grill shortly, like that was hard to guess, dinner isn’t even done and already looking forward to brunch tomorrow!!!

1 more day off the countdown and continuing to look into a stay back at WDW we have it narrowed down to a handful, WL, Poly, POFQ, BWI, or our Disney home away from home BC!!!

We are really thinking a land sea combo would be perfect, so right now dates in April are very likable!!


----------



## Charade67

My child has impeccable timing. Last week when she moved into her dorm her roommate had not arrived yet. I offered to purchase a doormat and bathmat for them if the roommate didn't bring them. This afternoon dh and I went to Bed Bath and Beyond to get some things. We were about halfway home when B texted me and asked me to get the mats for her.  I went to Hobby Lobby to get a quote on framing my puzzle. I was going to get a doormat there, but the place they were supposed to be was almost empty.  Note to self - buy dorm stuff BEFORE the students return to campus. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Charade we need a non sleepers club! Most of last night I was listening to old comedy radio shows - drifting in and out of sleep so lost track of how much I slept.


I am trying to get into a better sleep routine, but haven't been very successful. It doesn't help that I get hot even with the ceiling fan on. 



schumigirl said:


> lol.....acordions give me nightmare memories of Scottish Country Dancing at school (((shudder))) Everybody hated that!!! Dashing White Sergeant and the Gay Gordons......yep......real kilt swirling dances......and not fun!!!!


 This sounds like the equivalent of the square dancing I had to do in middle school. Hated every minute of it. 



schumigirl said:


> Reminded me of Maggie Smith (Professor McGonagall) who was fighting breast cancer while filming the last Potter movie....never complained once.


 I did not know about that. She's amazing. 



schumigirl said:


> lol....I didn`t know about your musical background......accordions are hard to master!!! I barely managed to learn the recorder...... I wanted to learn the piano, but I was deemed as not musical (so true) and my extra curricular hobby assigned to me was more English Literature......which suited me down to the ground to be honest..........I couldn`t read music to save my life.....but I could write.......they knew me well.......


I have no musical ability at all. I have labeled myself "musically illiterate ".  Thankfully B did not inherit my lack of musical ability. 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> 1 more day off the countdown and continuing to look into a stay back at WDW we have it narrowed down to a handful, WL, Poly, POFQ, BWI, or our Disney home away from home BC!!!
> 
> We are really thinking a land sea combo would be perfect, so right now dates in April are very likable!!


Hopefully the spring break crowds will be lighter next year.

Not ready for bed yet, but need to find something to do  Dh has managed to find some college football on TV.  Teams I know nothing about.


----------



## Lynne G

Had some more rain, about an hour ago, but our steaks on the grill were so tasty.  Thick filets cooked medium.  Exactly what little one wanted.  And all stuff we gave her, she say happy with.  Sweatshirt I got her, she has on already.  Nice birthday for her, even with the rain.

Yeah, the back to school areas looked picked over, Charade.  Like tonight’s light.  

And ahhh tomorrow is Sunday.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Had some more rain, about an hour ago, but our steaks on the grill were so tasty.  Thick filets cooked medium.  Exactly what little one wanted.  And all stuff we gave her, she say happy with.  Sweatshirt I got her, she has on already.  Nice birthday for her, even with the rain.
> 
> Yeah, the back to school areas looked picked over, Charade.  Like tonight’s light.
> 
> And ahhh tomorrow is Sunday.



I must have slipped it right by and missed it somehow, 

Happy Birthday to Little One!!!!!

My middle one has a Birthday Today also!!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, that’s right, a very Happy Birthday  to DisneyLife’s middle one.  Is he 19 now too?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Aww, that’s right, a very Happy Birthday  to DisneyLife’s middle one.  Is he 19 now too?



18


----------



## Charade67

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> My middle one has a Birthday Today also!!


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> My middle one has a Birthday Today also!!


----------



## macraven

Charade, thanks for another great light


----------



## Realfoodfans

Beautiful morning not a cloud in the sky.  Did the perimeter rounds with Louie first thing.  He’s now fast asleep on my knee - as soon as I get my coffee he knows early morning tasks are finished.

I’ve always been musical.  Recorder and melodica from 5. Had a piano from 7 but sadly we disposed of it when we moved here. Love all kinds of music and had thought about learning guitar in retirement but not got round to it.....yet!  My old minister used to play the accordion and loved it when he brought that to services.  Now we go to the Parish church we have full choir and musical group. Gets to me every time!

No Sunday dinner today as we have all sorts to use up in the fridge so will be a mixed meal later.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday x


----------



## Lynne G

Good Afternoon Julie.  I too have that beautiful sunny day.  I like a good morning routine.  Sweet Louie rests with you to enjoy your cup of coffee.  Yep, we do a clean out the refrigerator dinner sometimes.  

Yay, our cold front weather system won, so clear skies and 80 degrees the high.  Sun is again streaming into my window.  Woot!

And so, why yes,
 

A cup of tea is part of my morning routine. And happily, have had some tea already.

It’s that oh my gosh, how’d it get to Sunday already, but hey, it is the start of the week that changes the monthly calendar page. And a double woot woot, as many a homie can say, oh I will be on vacation this month, by the week ends. Though I am sorry Schumi and other homies had their plans for next month not to happen.

With that, besides trying to relax, it’s our grocery shopping, get the trash out, and get ready for the work week. Yep, a Sunday indeed.

Hope your Sunday is superb.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all. Today is BD party proper at pool for kiddo. I’m not planning on dipping, just schmoozing. Actually, I’ll be the one in far corner trying to avoid people without masks ugh



schumigirl said:


> Tom received a bottle of champagne from the hotel for his birthday, nice gesture, so we`ll have that tonight........
> 
> *Diet starts tomorrow.........*


Hehe


macraven said:


> Many times I wrote geisha instead of keisha
> and no one noticed.


Will take it, I’ve been called worse


macraven said:


> I’ll have you know the accordion was the first instrument I learned...


Whaaaaaaaat?


Lynne G said:


> And so the sun and hot has returned for awhile now.
> View attachment 522603
> 
> Look at it upside down. Ugh.


Stranger things view


Realfoodfans said:


> Love all kinds of music and had thought about learning guitar in retirement but not got round to it.....yet! My old minister used to play the accordion and loved it when he brought that to services. Now we go to the Parish church we have full choir and musical group. Gets to me every time!


Haven’t touched one in years but lessons as a tween   Discovered it’s Quite  challenging for those with small hands & digits


----------



## Lynne G

Have fun with the pool party Keisha.  Hehe, 
 Thought I saw ya there already.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Have fun with the pool party Keisha.  Hehe,
> View attachment 522694 Thought I saw ya there already.


Lolololol


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Charade67 said:


>





macraven said:


>



Thank you!




Thank you Lynne


----------



## mckennarose

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> My middle one has a Birthday Today also!!


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> My child has impeccable timing. Last week when she moved into her dorm her roommate had not arrived yet. I offered to purchase a doormat and bathmat for them if the roommate didn't bring them. This afternoon dh and I went to Bed Bath and Beyond to get some things. We were about halfway home when B texted me and asked me to get the mats for her.  I went to Hobby Lobby to get a quote on framing my puzzle. I was going to get a doormat there, but the place they were supposed to be was almost empty.  Note to self - buy dorm stuff BEFORE the students return to campus.
> 
> I am trying to get into a better sleep routine, but haven't been very successful. It doesn't help that I get hot even with the ceiling fan on.
> 
> 
> This sounds like the equivalent of the square dancing I had to do in middle school. Hated every minute of it.
> 
> I did not know about that. She's amazing.
> 
> I have no musical ability at all. I have labeled myself "musically illiterate ".  Thankfully B did not inherit my lack of musical ability.
> 
> 
> Hopefully the spring break crowds will be lighter next year.
> 
> Not ready for bed yet, but need to find something to do  Dh has managed to find some college football on TV.  Teams I know nothing about.
> 
> 
> View attachment 522648




Yeah, Kind of similar concept to square dancing......but worse.....lol.....everyone hated it, even the teachers! 

Yes, musically I was never going to set the world alight.....but, yes, there are a lot of us around.....

I always feel so lucky when I read your posts, I sleep amazingly well......always go to sleep easy at night. But, I know so many have issues sleeping.





keishashadow said:


> Morning all. Today is BD party proper at pool for kiddo. I’m not planning on dipping, just schmoozing. Actually, I’ll be the one in far corner trying to avoid people without masks ugh
> 
> 
> Hehe
> 
> Will take it, I’ve been called worse
> 
> Whaaaaaaaat?
> 
> Stranger things view
> 
> Haven’t touched one in years but lessons as a tween   Discovered it’s Quite  challenging for those with small hands & digits



woohooo.....pool day!!! 

I`d be in the corner too...in the shade, sounds perfect to me! Hope the party goes well and weather stays beautiful for everyone. 






Finally getting around to posting today........morning of housework and then two friends popped in for lunch with a gift and card for Tom. It was a very simple lunch of grilled sandwiches with turkey, brie and cranberry and some salad. Nice chat though.......

Sun is shining but the whole of the UK temps seem to have dropped today......we have highs of 60F.....it`s nice in the sun, but definitely cooler than it has been.....

Should be watching F1 today as it`s one of our favourite places to race, Spa in Belgium.....but the whole show is a disaster now and so dull. Used to be our biggest hobby and Tom and I went to Spa many times to watch the race, beautiful place. Now, we don`t even glance at it when it`s on. 

Slow cooked diced beef overnight in ale and beef stock, will make it into a steak pie tonight with puff pastry for us.......as it feels cooler today, it`ll be nice.....

Pot of tea time I think.......


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

mckennarose said:


> Happy Birthday!!



Thanks Mck!!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@schumigirl Kev and Em are watching the F1 still - I’ve given up on it - only been to Monza but Em has been to others.  I’m playing in the kitchen and we will eat as soon as the race is over .  As Lynne says a fridge clear out.

Lots of laundry today and change and wash of throws so still ongoing.

Had a walk to our little shop for bread and milk but  not planning anything else today as out tomorrow.

Would love that pool party Keisha - seems a good while since a proper pool.


----------



## macraven

Let’s get the bus out and all go to keisha ‘s for a pool party

I’ll bring the whistle


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Let’s get the bus out and all go to keisha ‘s for a pool party
> 
> I’ll bring the whistle


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> @schumigirl Kev and Em are watching the F1 still - I’ve given up on it - only been to Monza but Em has been to others.  I’m playing in the kitchen and we will eat as soon as the race is over .  As Lynne says a fridge clear out.




We loved Monza too. We have travelled to all the European circuits over the years and enjoyed them all, some better than others. I remember Magny-Cours....fabulous track but my goodness, it was in the middle of nowhere. We bought David Coulthard a drink there many years ago. Then met him again a couple of months later in the Moat House, as it was back then in Glasgow.

Completely ruined now by rule changes and Hamilton. Cannot watch it at all.




macraven said:


> Let’s get the bus out and all go to keisha ‘s for a pool party
> 
> I’ll bring the whistle




I`m in......I`ll sit in the shade with Keisha.....maybe drinking a Coors light  Love a pool party.....and nice to know one of us actually has a pool 




lol......that`s gotta hurt!!! 



I`m sure Keisha`s party is in full swing right now....she really knows how to throw a good one......

Getting dark here already, funny light outside tonight though, very beautiful. We heard music way in the distance earlier, it`s usually still and silent here so it was odd.....then  we remembered our cricket club in the village were having an outdoor socially distanced event today......ooops.....completely forgot about it. Friends that were here for lunch forgot too as she`s not long text me to ask if we had gone.....lol....we will be popular!!! 

Bank Holiday here tomorrow, Kyle is off too, but no plans to do much. If the weather is nice everywhere fun is busy....looks to be similar to today....60f or thereabouts....sunny and cloudy, so nothing special......

Still full from home made steak pie for dinner tonight......it was lush!!!!

Think it might be an early night tonight, catching up on sleep we missed this last week.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, the weekend flew by. Kids want pizza, so that is good with me. Glorious Sunday, took a walk, as was so nice out.

Hope all have a great sleep. And yeah, will be up early tomorrow. And so it goes.

But tick tick, another link off that chain tonight.


----------



## Lynne G

Last piece to put in, oh what a hard puzzle it was.


----------



## macraven

Very nice!


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Mac.  It was kinda creepy with a skeleton and others.  From a real place.  Was a gift from my mom long ago. So was digging out my closet, as I doubt I would have bought it.  Onto an easier one I found.  But not until at least later. This is relaxing time, trash out, dinner done, alarm on, and a cup of tea, as the night is dark.  Hope all is well with you.


----------



## macraven

Wow Lynne, in less than 3 weeks, you’ll be in Orlando!
That’s exciting !


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a late night stop in!!!

The weekend went way too fast.  I really do not want to head into work tomorrow.  I could use one more day at home here to get a few more things done, and the kiddo ready for his first day of classes.  Even though he is in Gr 12 this year...it is NOT like classes pre-covid.  But if anything comes out of all of this, it will teach us to be patient, learn to adapt to fluid situations, and how to move forward, even though we are unsure of what is the right next move - if that makes sense.  With so much uncertainty and situations changing almost daily, it is hard to step into those changes.  To not let fear overtake us. 

We said goodbye to our beloved dog earlier in the week, and I keep looking at his favorite spots, and he is not there.  We were getting ready to leave the house, and I almost called him to do a last bathroom visit outside before we left, when I remembered that he wasn't here anymore.  He would not go into the youngest Ds's room until I went to bed ( while patiently waiting for him to lift him up onto it the past couple years ) so I am missing him tucking all of us into bed.  It will be an adjustment without him around. 



Charade67 said:


> I got an email from Busch Gardens today. For September they are doing an event called Taste of Busch Gardens. Dh wants to go, so I have made a reservation for September 12. I really hope it doesn't rain this time.


That sounds like it would be a great time.  I loved your last puzzle!!!!  I also hope that the number of cases at B's campus doesn't spike too high.  It sounds like she is settling in.



keishashadow said:


> He never had an issue until we vacationed with eldest DSs family. Had them bring down their dog (nervous little chillaula sp). Another DS watched the house as the norm. Several storms blew threw and our dog started to mimic the other’s response. Now, every time it rains ugh


Luckily our dd never did that, even though other furry members have.  He was not a big barker either, only to alert us when someone was at the door, or walking into our yard.  If they stayed on the sidewalk, he wouldn't do anything...but the minute they stepped onto our lawn or driveway, he would go bezerk!!!  lol  Crazy dog. 


schumigirl said:


> So.......yes, back home after a fabulous trip home. Spent a lot of time with mum and family members, saw a few friends too. Hotel was lovely and we felt really happy with everything they were doing regarding Covid.


That is great you had a great trip back!  It is always great to visit, but also great to get home.  Our last couple of trips have been too short hopefully the next time we go, we will get to spend a little more time. 


keishashadow said:


> Morning all. Today is BD party proper at pool for kiddo. I’m not planning on dipping, just schmoozing. Actually, I’ll be the one in far corner trying to avoid people without masks ugh


Sounds exactly like what I would do!!!  Hopefully you had a great party!


Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, the weekend flew by. Kids want pizza, so that is good with me. Glorious Sunday, took a walk, as was so nice out


Yes, the weekend went way tooooooooo fast.  It is great you have glorious weather longer than we do in the north.  It is not cold, but we can tell Fall weather on in the way.  Our mornings are cool, and the winds are not nearly warm like they were.  Hopefully we get a few chinooks and Indian summer usually hits the second week of September. 

Well, I should probably get my butt to bed.  Morning seems to come way too fast.  I do not remember who posted the picture of the northern lights, but that is how they look in my neck of the woods.  Once the labor day weekend is over, we start to see them!  That is one of the nice things about Autumn.

Good night everyone!!!!  Tink, Bobbie, Mac, MacRose, Disneylife, Realfoods, Sue and anyone else I missed!!!!


----------



## macraven

I stubbed my toe getting here.
The porch light wasn’t on ......

And I just missed pumpkin

double phooey!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Pumpkin1172 oh I am so sorry to read of your loss.  Such a hole in the family when they leave us.  The price we pay for loving them.  I remember carrying our old lad up to bed for a long while - and he was big.  Last few nights I slept downstairs with him as Kev had to go to a meeting at our home (now sold) in Devon and my son was away on holiday.  They both arrived home the Sunday night and the Monday morning our dear vet of many years came to our home to be with us as he passed.  Took us 7 years to choose to have another.  

Yes our weather is definitely turning to Autumn and not long before the colours will change.  Though out with Louie first thing in my night things definitely still warm air around.

Off to our favourite local restaurant again with Em and the children for lunch - last of the Eat Out support days today but the owner told us he’s going to do other offers through September to keep numbers up.  We will go whatever as it’s our “local”.

Time for my next coffee.


----------



## Realfoodfans




----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the light, Julie.  Just before dawn, another 1/2 or so.  Very dark out, as cloud cover,  Enjoy your lunch out, nice to support a local restaurant you all like.  

Pumpkin, I am so sorry to hear of dog’s passing. Never easy, and sending lots of hugs, We are still not ready to have another. And yeah, there are times still miss having one. 

Ah, you know it’s a Monday, when laptop is not responding. Sigh.



And yes, Pumpkin, cooler start in some time today, 61 out, but will be 80 this afternoon, with some chances of that pesky, haha, rain loser times.  Seems those rain chances continue through the week, but the 7 day forecast this morning said a full sunny days weekend!   Woot!  Now that is a forecast I can live with, not so nice weather during week, absolutely beautiful weekend, yay!  

And so, 

Ah, 30 days has September, April, June, and November.  The rest have 31, except short February, with 28 or leaping 29.

So, as the 31st of August is here, and the last day of August, fittingly it is a Monday.  

With that, laptop seems to have responded now, back to that early routine, including another cup of tea.

Don’t think my family has any British in us, but both my mom and I enjoyed a good cup of tea. And so, while coffee I will drink, most of the time, you will see me with a cup of tea. Including this morning.

So,  Good Morning homies. A Marvelous Monday to you all.

And that talk of Fall.  Sigh.  End of summer means back to school routine for many too.  But it also means Halloween is coming.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Wow Lynne, in less than 3 weeks, you’ll be in Orlando!
> That’s exciting !




You`re not far behind that yourself mac.......





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a late night stop in!!!
> 
> The weekend went way too fast.  I really do not want to head into work tomorrow.  I could use one more day at home here to get a few more things done, and the kiddo ready for his first day of classes.  Even though he is in Gr 12 this year...it is NOT like classes pre-covid.  But if anything comes out of all of this, it will teach us to be patient, learn to adapt to fluid situations, and how to move forward, even though we are unsure of what is the right next move - if that makes sense.  With so much uncertainty and situations changing almost daily, it is hard to step into those changes.  To not let fear overtake us.
> 
> We said goodbye to our beloved dog earlier in the week, and I keep looking at his favorite spots, and he is not there.  We were getting ready to leave the house, and I almost called him to do a last bathroom visit outside before we left, when I remembered that he wasn't here anymore.  He would not go into the youngest Ds's room until I went to bed ( while patiently waiting for him to lift him up onto it the past couple years ) so I am missing him tucking all of us into bed.  It will be an adjustment without him around.
> 
> 
> That sounds like it would be a great time.  I loved your last puzzle!!!!  I also hope that the number of cases at B's campus doesn't spike too high.  It sounds like she is settling in.
> 
> 
> Luckily our dd never did that, even though other furry members have.  He was not a big barker either, only to alert us when someone was at the door, or walking into our yard.  If they stayed on the sidewalk, he wouldn't do anything...but the minute they stepped onto our lawn or driveway, he would go bezerk!!!  lol  Crazy dog.
> 
> That is great you had a great trip back!  It is always great to visit, but also great to get home.  Our last couple of trips have been too short hopefully the next time we go, we will get to spend a little more time.
> 
> Sounds exactly like what I would do!!!  Hopefully you had a great party!
> 
> Yes, the weekend went way tooooooooo fast.  It is great you have glorious weather longer than we do in the north.  It is not cold, but we can tell Fall weather on in the way.  Our mornings are cool, and the winds are not nearly warm like they were.  Hopefully we get a few chinooks and Indian summer usually hits the second week of September.
> 
> Well, I should probably get my butt to bed.  Morning seems to come way too fast.  I do not remember who posted the picture of the northern lights, but that is how they look in my neck of the woods.  Once the labor day weekend is over, we start to see them!  That is one of the nice things about Autumn.
> 
> Good night everyone!!!!  Tink, Bobbie, Mac, MacRose, Disneylife, Realfoods, Sue and anyone else I missed!!!!




Sounds like a nice weekend pumpkin, but sorry about your dog. 

Yes, trips do pass all too quickly, but we had a wonderful visit all round. I`m sure you see a massive difference in the baby every time you visit her.....

Getting chilly here too.....we had 50F this morning, but with the sun shining it felt nicer, but that chill is definitely in the air, we felt it last week too in the early evenings and mornings. 

I love autumn though, the changing of the trees is very pretty, although not so pretty when they are completely bare. We have a lot of evergreen types round here, lots of high leylandii around us which is lovely. 

Hope your week goes quickly pumpkin......





macraven said:


> I stubbed my toe getting here.
> The porch light wasn’t on ......
> 
> And I just missed pumpkin
> 
> double phooey!



lol....that is a sore thing to do!!!! Charade must have had an early night........




Beautiful, but chilly morning today. We barely have 9c (48F) this morning.....but as the sun was shining, we had breakfast and headed, well, drove the few minutes to the beach and had a lovely walk along. 

They`ll be busy today as it`s Bank Holiday, and even yesterday despite the colder temps they were all busy. Not fun for me sitting on a beach when it`s cooler. But each to their own......

Today we`ll get in the garden to do a few bits, not warm enough to sit out unless you had a jacket on.....Tom wants to try his "limb lopper" (thanks keisha) although our gardener wasn`t happy.....lol.....I told him I wouldn`t let him go crazy on the trees. 

Barbecue tonight, although we`ll be eating inside.......have a few speciality sausages and will make chicken kebabs and the usual sides......open sandwich for lunch......will find something. 

Hope you have a lovely Monday......and the last day in August.......where has the year gone!!!! 



Lynne......just saw you pop in there.......enjoy that tea! You don`t need to be British to enjoy a nice pot of tea........hope the computer stays in good shape! 











































Have a wonderful Monday.........​


----------



## mckennarose

Pumpkin1172 said:


> We said goodbye to our beloved dog earlier in the week


I'm so sorry.  It's heartbreaking when we have to say goodbye to our furry babies.  

Early start today, as I had to get blood work.  Back now and drinking coffee.  It is chilly this morning.  As much as I love Fall, I will miss the warmth.  We like to go to Florida in May and Sept/Oct which is a nice warm break from the weather here.  We'll miss it this Fall so I'll have to live vicariously through all of you going.


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi.  Yeah, true, and English tea is kinda iconic.  No matter, I do like a good tea. And will always be happy to enjoy a cuppa with you some day.  Eek, you do have cooler weather.  Nice a Bank Holiday, as means Kyle can relax today too.  Funny, we have Federal Holidays, but we have never called then Bank ones, though our banks are closed during those holidays. Nice you had a walk on the beach, and good sounding dinner.  Not sure what our dinner will be, yet

And this year, our Labor Day is late.  Not until next Monday is our start of the woot!, a holiday a month starts this month coming up. Ends in February, but nice to have a short work week when you can get it with a free day. 

Good morning McK, hope your blood test goes fast. News said little one’s university is closed for two weeks. Seems they are concerned about virus numbers. I cannot see why they would want to reopen after closing for two weeks. But I guess we will see. Either way, little one is not going to do an in person class.

Ah, the nice thing about telework is, mom alarm works in person. Little one has an 8 o’clock class, and I was not sure I heard her up.

Later homies.  Smile, I got a sunny sunrise, and still sunny now.  Eh, will check the phone to see the percentage chances of rain.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Good morning fam! Had a busy weekend here the family was in town again for some boating and hanging out at the lake. I didn't want it to end it is likely going to be the last one of the summer. 

Sunset from this weekend:


Oh well like Lynne said just means it is almost Halloween! Will have to start thinking about decorating the house for fall soon but I will probably wait until after Labor Day - I just can't bear the thought of summer almost being over! But I was very excited to read this weekend that WDW will be decorated for fall and have themed snacks while I'm there so that should start the season off right! Countdown is at 17 days!

Got my coffee in hand this morning too @mckennarose. Switched to a latte this morning - my iced coffee was a hit this weekend so I will have to make some more today. Feeling pretty tired as well so may have to have a cup of tea after that!

@Pumpkin1172 so sorry to hear about the furry baby.

@schumigirl Glad you are back and had a nice trip! Yes they do go by way too fast. Sounds like a chilly morning by you! It is going to stay pretty nice by us this week for the most part like @Lynne G, but it looks like we will have a chill down starting next Sunday. But yes if the sun is shining that helps a ton!

Anybody have any good ideas for dinner tonight? Might just do some garlic sesame noodles and salmon if I can't think of anything else. Schumi's kebabs sound good a little might have to run to the store to have something like that later in the week.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay Elsa’s vacation coming up soon!  Yeah, I tend to figure out dinner, close to dinner.  Enjoy your coffee and beautiful picture from the lake.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lovely meal out - and they are thankful to be so busy.  All full after our main meals not needing dessert so we came home and Em took L to the local Italian ice cream store and I’ve whipped a chocolate cake into and out the oven - chilling it in the fridge as suddenly everyone is now ready for dessert.  Thankfully some ready made chocolate fudge icing so it will be easy to finish off.

Hoping then everyone will flop in front of the tv!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Realfoodfans said:


> Lovely meal out - and they are thankful to be so busy.  All full after our main meals not needing dessert so we came home and Em took L to the local Italian ice cream store and I’ve whipped a chocolate cake into and out the oven - chilling it in the fridge as suddenly everyone is now ready for dessert.  Thankfully some ready made chocolate fudge icing so it will be easy to finish off.
> 
> Hoping then everyone will flop in front of the tv!


Save me a piece I love chocolate fudge frosting!


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> News said little one’s university is closed for two weeks. Seems they are concerned about virus numbers. I cannot see why they would want to reopen after closing for two weeks. But I guess we will see. Either way, little one is not going to do an in person class.


Ugh!  I'm glad she's home.  My dd's university updated their numbers on Friday and the count was up 29 students since Wednesday for a total of 119 in the past two weeks since they opened.  They haven't updated the numbers today yet, but today is the first day of all online classes for everyone.  


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Oh well like Lynne said just means it is almost Halloween!


Yay!!  We've been pulling some decorations out, I've been making some, and dd has started to put on Halloween movies.  We've watched Sleepy Hollow, several of the Halloweentown movies, and she tried to put Beetlejuice on, but we decided to wait a while.


Realfoodfans said:


> Thankfully some ready made chocolate fudge icing so it will be easy to finish off.


Oh yum!!  Send some this way please!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

mckennarose said:


> Yay!! We've been pulling some decorations out, I've been making some



How fun what have you been making? My mom cut up a log into slices so I think we are going to paint them like pumpkins with various colors and designs to put out this year. But I'd love to see what you are doing to get some fresh ideas for this year too!


----------



## Lynne G

Halloween


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Schumi.  Yeah, true, and English tea is kinda iconic.  No matter, I do like a good tea. And will always be happy to enjoy a cuppa with you some day.  Eek, you do have cooler weather.  Nice a Bank Holiday, as means Kyle can relax today too.  Funny, we have Federal Holidays, but we have never called then Bank ones, though our banks are closed during those holidays. Nice you had a walk on the beach, and good sounding dinner.  Not sure what our dinner will be, yet
> 
> And this year, our Labor Day is late.  Not until next Monday is our start of the woot!, a holiday a month starts this month coming up. Ends in February, but nice to have a short work week when you can get it with a free day.
> 
> Good morning McK, hope your blood test goes fast. News said little one’s university is closed for two weeks. Seems they are concerned about virus numbers. I cannot see why they would want to reopen after closing for two weeks. But I guess we will see. Either way, little one is not going to do an in person class.
> 
> Ah, the nice thing about telework is, mom alarm works in person. Little one has an 8 o’clock class, and I was not sure I heard her up.
> 
> Later homies.  Smile, I got a sunny sunrise, and still sunny now.  Eh, will check the phone to see the percentage chances of rain.




Yep, not sure if this cooler weather is here for a while, but it’s definitely changed this weekend......we got up to 60F today, lovely in the sunshine, but in the shade much cooler.

Always just been called a Bank Holiday, stores for the most part have shorter hours today and places popular like beaches and parks are always busy.....little towns too are nice to visit, but so busy.

Hope you get something nice for dinner........





Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Good morning fam! Had a busy weekend here the family was in town again for some boating and hanging out at the lake. I didn't want it to end it is likely going to be the last one of the summer.
> 
> Sunset from this weekend:
> View attachment 522892
> 
> Oh well like Lynne said just means it is almost Halloween! Will have to start thinking about decorating the house for fall soon but I will probably wait until after Labor Day - I just can't bear the thought of summer almost being over! But I was very excited to read this weekend that WDW will be decorated for fall and have themed snacks while I'm there so that should start the season off right! Countdown is at 17 days!
> 
> Got my coffee in hand this morning too @mckennarose. Switched to a latte this morning - my iced coffee was a hit this weekend so I will have to make some more today. Feeling pretty tired as well so may have to have a cup of tea after that!
> 
> @Pumpkin1172 so sorry to hear about the furry baby.
> 
> @schumigirl Glad you are back and had a nice trip! Yes they do go by way too fast. Sounds like a chilly morning by you! It is going to stay pretty nice by us this week for the most part like @Lynne G, but it looks like we will have a chill down starting next Sunday. But yes if the sun is shining that helps a ton!
> 
> Anybody have any good ideas for dinner tonight? Might just do some garlic sesame noodles and salmon if I can't think of anything else. Schumi's kebabs sound good a little might have to run to the store to have something like that later in the week.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> View attachment 522891
> 
> View attachment 522890



Beautiful picture Elsa.......

And a 17 day countdown.........woohooo......something to celebrate for sure!!

Kebabs were lovely! So easy and so tasty.......




Yep, dinner was lovely.......but my goodness, there‘s a nip in the air already tonight even though the sun is still shining.....

Back inside with a pot of tea.......

Wondering whether to watch tv tonight......or go through and watch a movie........decisions.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

schumigirl said:


> Wondering whether to watch tv tonight......or go through and watch a movie........decisions.


If you have a glass of wine with it you can't make a wrong decision.


----------



## schumigirl

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> If you have a glass of wine with it you can't make a wrong decision.



I think then.......I need to go pour a glass of wine.......

No wrong decisions there........cheers!!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Talk of Halloween - our favourite time at Disney (though have never seen Christmas).  Sad the calendar means littles will not be with Em for Halloween this year.  We always like to dress the house and dress up with the children for local Trick or Treating - not going to happen.  I will dress her porch and the lounge but she may want to remove them when the children go as likely she will make herself busy and go to a friend.

As they will not be here Kev has booked us a holiday over Halloween down to Sidmouth in Devon where we had hoped to retire.  We had a home there for quite some years.  It is a hotel right on the sea - very Miss Marple (in fact was used in one programme as the entrance to a theatre as it has an old fashioned revolving door.). Just 5 days but will be lovely.

J has had to prepare some notes about himself for first day at High School.  Was sent a list of prompts.  One of which - where would you like to travel?  Answer - I love WDW but when I’m older I want to go and stay at Universal!  

Time for a cup of tea I think.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

FUN


----------



## Charade67

Cold, gray, gloomy, and rainy here today. Perfect day to stay inside and read a book or watch a movie.  I am going to try to get through a post. I am so sleepy right now. I barely slept last night, and when I did finally doze off, I had a disturbing dream that kept me awake for most of the rest of the night. 



Lynne G said:


> Last piece to put in, oh what a hard puzzle it was.


Cool puzzle. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> We said goodbye to our beloved dog earlier in the week,


I am so sorry. I know thatmust have been extremely difficult. 



macraven said:


> I stubbed my toe getting here.
> The porch light wasn’t on ......


Sorry! Dh  and I were working on palns for our Atlanta and Gatlinburg trip. I completely forgot,



Realfoodfans said:


> Yes our weather is definitely turning to Autumn and not long before the colours will change.


My favorite sesson. I can't wait for lower humidity.



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Anybody have any good ideas for dinner tonight? Might just do some garlic sesame noodles and salmon if I can't think of anything else.


That sounds good to me. What timne should I come over?



Realfoodfans said:


> I’ve whipped a chocolate cake into and out the oven - chilling it in the fridge as suddenly everyone is now ready for dessert. Thankfully some ready made chocolate fudge icing so it will be easy to finish off.


Yum! Now I want chocolate.



mckennarose said:


> Ugh! I'm glad she's home. My dd's university updated their numbers on Friday and the count was up 29 students since Wednesday for a total of 119 in the past two weeks since they opened. They haven't updated the numbers today yet, but today is the first day of all online classes for everyone.


I just read that there are 178 cases at Virginia Tech. No more updates from B's school.



Realfoodfans said:


> Talk of Halloween - our favourite time at Disney (though have never seen Christmas).


Disney is beautiful at Christmas. 

I can barely keep my eyes open. I shouldn't take a nap, but I don't think I have much choice. Hello to everyone I missed.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Charade67 I dare not nap - have tried every which way!  I actually find if I go early I can drop off to sleep - but then awake from the early hours.  Last time I had a solid nights sleep was after surgery!  Wouldn’t wish that on anyone obviously. Hope you have a restful sleep tonight.


----------



## bobbie68

thanks for the warm welcome back, it was nice. The weather has cooled down here too. We were in the 60's in the morning. I am still using the AC all the time this post menopause stuff stinks!!! I am really looking forward to central air conditioning to have an even temp around the house. Brian has his final interview with Holiday Inn Vacation Destinations tomorrow. He feels pretty good that they will offer him the job. It is a little less money than we were hoping for but we will make it work. There isn't a lot of choices out there with all the unemployment. I may start house hutning on Wedenesday!

We were busy this weekend organizing the house in case we have to show it this weekned. We cooked all weekend, I made fish and fried rice on Friday night, Pepperoni sauce on Saturday night and Charlie cooked a stir fry last night. I am thinking take out tonight, not sure what!

We finally got new phone upgrades. It was a hard choice to stay with a samsung or go back to iphone. We decided on the Iphone SE 2020. It is a little cheaper than the 11 or 11 pro. I wanted the iphone because most of our family and friends have iphones and it will be easier to face time with when we are in Florida. I hope we end up liking it.

Another one in the not so good sleep club! I am sorry for all the SANS who have this.

Mac I bet it was a great dance!!! I am in awe of anyone who can play an instrument. My 3 are in a band and I don't have a stitch of musical ability. The family keeps saying they are going to teach me, they would have better luck wit the cat!!!! Whistle is a great thing to bring to the party. Woot countdown for your trip to Mac!!

Lynne Happy belated  to your DD I hope it was a nice day! Glad  that the chocolate chip muffin would be good for a candle. Most of the time we do cake around here but once in awhile we change it up. Your steak dinner on the grill sounded good, glad it was. Liv told me she wants bubble tea on her birthday, lucky there is a place not to far. We will get dinner from Panera as that is her choice. Woot, countdown to you trip, always something good to look forwrad too.

Pumpkin I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved fur baby! It is never easy to say goodbye, you are in my thoughts! I like your philosophy of changes with which covid has brought to us. I lalways have believed we can learn something and try to take something positive away! I hope your DS has a good senior year in these new times.

DLPN Happy belated  to your DS. Woot to your countdown to Orlando!! It is always fun to plan another trip, Disney sounds good I have not stayed at any of the places you are thinking of, except I stayed at Port Orleans Riverside,FQ looked nice. Pics of the resort are aleays a nice sight!

Real Your trip sounds really nice anything by the sea is lovely! I likeJ's prompt answer, I feel the same way! I loved Disney when I was younger but enjoy Universal now! Liv has been working on some introduction stuff with her classes, but then got  right into work! Glad you enjoyed your meal out!

Elsaspiritanimal your pic of the sunset is pretty, it sounds like you had a nice weekend. I am with you I don't like warm weather to end, hence why we picked Florida to move. Woot for your trip to WDW, we have been there once at Halloween and it was really cool. Your sesame noodles and salmon sounded good! Your mom's  decoration idea for halloween sounds cool!

Schumi Glad that you had a great trip! Glad Tom enjoyed his gifts, Indian food sounds good we don't usually do take out we use to go to buffets! Beach sunset is beautiful! Sounds like a nice visit and food with your friends, always nice to sit and chat! I hope you continue to get nice weather it's nice when it comes in slower and gives time to adjust! 

Keisha I hope the pool party went well. I would be in the corner too if there were no masks! Poor Liv wouldn't even go!! I hope you enjoy your trip! Sorry your DS couldn't get the time off!  Brian and I won't know what to do when the teens don't accompany us, I am not sure if that will be soon or not!

Charade like the puzzle pic, black cats are awesome! Sorry about you not sleeping well, it stinks!I hope B's numbers at her school stay low!! The days of square dancing I remember it in elementary school! The best part about it was getting the boy you like as your partner!!! I would defitnely refer to myself as "musically illiterate" Thanks for leaving some cool lights on!

Mrose I am sorry about your trip too,I know how you feel, I was just talking to Brian about our cancelling very sad. I hope she decides on her classes Liv really enjoys doing them online. Liv is really disciplined unlike me, I would not dedicate time to school on vacation. She did it once and was so good about it. I hope your blood work comes out good!!

I want to say  to all the SANS family who hasn't been able to post, I hope all is well!!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Charade67 said:


> That sounds good to me. What timne should I come over?



6:30 and if you stop by Real's for the chocolate fudge frosting on your way over that would be idea.  You can share all of the planning for your fun trips to Atlanta/Gatlinburg! 



schumigirl said:


> No wrong decisions there........cheers!!!



Nicely done I knew you would make the right choice! 



bobbie68 said:


> Elsaspiritanimal your pic of the sunset is pretty, it sounds like you had a nice weekend. I am with you I don't like warm weather to end, hence why we picked Florida to move. Woot for your trip to WDW, we have been there once at Halloween and it was really cool. Your sesame noodles and salmon sounded good! Your mom's decoration idea for halloween sounds cool!



Oh I'm jealous of your move to Florida! I'm hoping some day we can make that happen, even if it is for part of the year! Good luck to Brian on the interview tomorrow and hope you get to start the house hunting soon! All of your food sounded good from this weekend too! If I might ask though what is pepperoni sauce? I love me some pepperoni so it might be something I need to try here!


----------



## Lynne G

Bobbie, glad all is trying to fall into place.  Good luck to Brian on getting the job.  

I saw Loews let go and some terminated between Hard Rock and Portofino, 800 workers total. Sad times, for sure.

Yep, countdown is still ticking, just behind Elsa and same day as DisneyLife.  Woot!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 522930




Tea is always good.......not a coffee drinker anymore, so tea is it for me.......





Charade67 said:


> Cold, gray, gloomy, and rainy here today. Perfect day to stay inside and read a book or watch a movie.  I am going to try to get through a post. I am so sleepy right now. I barely slept last night, and when I did finally doze off, I had a disturbing dream that kept me awake for most of the rest of the night.
> 
> Cool puzzle.
> 
> I am so sorry. I know thatmust have been extremely difficult.
> 
> Sorry! Dh  and I were working on palns for our Atlanta and Gatlinburg trip. I completely forgot,
> 
> My favorite sesson. I can't wait for lower humidity.
> 
> That sounds good to me. What timne should I come over?
> 
> Yum! Now I want chocolate.
> 
> I just read that there are 178 cases at Virginia Tech. No more updates from B's school.
> 
> 
> Disney is beautiful at Christmas.
> 
> I can barely keep my eyes open. I shouldn't take a nap, but I don't think I have much choice. Hello to everyone I missed.




Hope you get a good sleep tonight, and no nasty dreams.......I envy people who don’t dream.....I think that’s why I wake up tired, my brain is active all night.......

Although I love heat and summer, I love Autumn too. 





bobbie68 said:


> thanks for the warm welcome back, it was nice. The weather has cooled down here too. We were in the 60's in the morning. I am still using the AC all the time this post menopause stuff stinks!!! I am really looking forward to central air conditioning to have an even temp around the house. Brian has his final interview with Holiday Inn Vacation Destinations tomorrow. He feels pretty good that they will offer him the job. It is a little less money than we were hoping for but we will make it work. There isn't a lot of choices out there with all the unemployment. I may start house hutning on Wedenesday!
> 
> We were busy this weekend organizing the house in case we have to show it this weekned. We cooked all weekend, I made fish and fried rice on Friday night, Pepperoni sauce on Saturday night and Charlie cooked a stir fry last night. I am thinking take out tonight, not sure what!
> 
> We finally got new phone upgrades. It was a hard choice to stay with a samsung or go back to iphone. We decided on the Iphone SE 2020. It is a little cheaper than the 11 or 11 pro. I wanted the iphone because most of our family and friends have iphones and it will be easier to face time with when we are in Florida. I hope we end up liking it.
> 
> Another one in the not so good sleep club! I am sorry for all the SANS who have this.
> 
> Mac I bet it was a great dance!!! I am in awe of anyone who can play an instrument. My 3 are in a band and I don't have a stitch of musical ability. The family keeps saying they are going to teach me, they would have better luck wit the cat!!!! Whistle is a great thing to bring to the party. Woot countdown for your trip to Mac!!
> 
> Lynne Happy belated  to your DD I hope it was a nice day! Glad  that the chocolate chip muffin would be good for a candle. Most of the time we do cake around here but once in awhile we change it up. Your steak dinner on the grill sounded good, glad it was. Liv told me she wants bubble tea on her birthday, lucky there is a place not to far. We will get dinner from Panera as that is her choice. Woot, countdown to you trip, always something good to look forwrad too.
> 
> Pumpkin I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved fur baby! It is never easy to say goodbye, you are in my thoughts! I like your philosophy of changes with which covid has brought to us. I lalways have believed we can learn something and try to take something positive away! I hope your DS has a good senior year in these new times.
> 
> DLPN Happy belated  to your DS. Woot to your countdown to Orlando!! It is always fun to plan another trip, Disney sounds good I have not stayed at any of the places you are thinking of, except I stayed at Port Orleans Riverside,FQ looked nice. Pics of the resort are aleays a nice sight!
> 
> Real Your trip sounds really nice anything by the sea is lovely! I likeJ's prompt answer, I feel the same way! I loved Disney when I was younger but enjoy Universal now! Liv has been working on some introduction stuff with her classes, but then got  right into work! Glad you enjoyed your meal out!
> 
> Elsaspiritanimal your pic of the sunset is pretty, it sounds like you had a nice weekend. I am with you I don't like warm weather to end, hence why we picked Florida to move. Woot for your trip to WDW, we have been there once at Halloween and it was really cool. Your sesame noodles and salmon sounded good! Your mom's  decoration idea for halloween sounds cool!
> 
> Schumi Glad that you had a great trip! Glad Tom enjoyed his gifts, Indian food sounds good we don't usually do take out we use to go to buffets! Beach sunset is beautiful! Sounds like a nice visit and food with your friends, always nice to sit and chat! I hope you continue to get nice weather it's nice when it comes in slower and gives time to adjust!
> 
> Keisha I hope the pool party went well. I would be in the corner too if there were no masks! Poor Liv wouldn't even go!! I hope you enjoy your trip! Sorry your DS couldn't get the time off!  Brian and I won't know what to do when the teens don't accompany us, I am not sure if that will be soon or not!




Good luck for your husband with the job and you can get your move sorted as quick as you’d like......

We have cooler weather too, it’s actually alright when you get used to it again.




Another almost bedtime post.........we’re both yawning our heads off tonight, think it was the fresh air today and walk by the beach. I think we’re planning on doing the same tomorrow morning.....

Made muffins tonight for breakfast......will see what we’ll have with them tomorrow........I did sneak a taste......we shared a blueberry and a cranberry one......yep, they’ll do........

Have a good Monday evening.........


----------



## Realfoodfans

@bobbie68 really hope the job works out!  Make sure you have room for guests when you start house hunting - you know all the SANS family will drop by!

Em returns to work tomorrow as an inset day before term starts.  So full on children day - we have it planned by L but the boys may sneak off for some Xbox time when she’s not looking!  

Had a request for pancakes so that might be breakfast sorted.

Goodnight all - I’ll flick on a light later if the place is in darkness.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all!  Busy days here 


schumigirl said:


> I`m sure Keisha`s party is in full swing right now....she really knows how to throw a good one......


oh, I was a guest at the kids club. DiL kept stuffing me with boozie slushees...how dare she



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 522827
> Last piece to put in, oh what a hard puzzle it was.


Really striking

is that a 3 or 4D one? Bought one of Vegas strip a few xmases ago that’s still sitting in the box. We’ve dubbed it a retirement to do lol

still kicking myself for not buying the haunted mansion puzzle. Saw it on eBay ouch


Pumpkin1172 said:


> But if anything comes out of all of this, it will teach us to be patient, learn to adapt to fluid situations, and how to move forward, even though we are unsure of what is the right next move - if that makes sense.


IDK...sounds like work to me

JK very nice sentiment 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> It will be an adjustment without him around.


 Hugs


macraven said:


> I stubbed my toe getting here.
> The porch light wasn’t on ......
> 
> And I just missed pumpkin
> 
> double phooey!


Curses, foiled again 



Lynne G said:


> Don’t think my family has any British in us, but both my mom and I enjoyed a good cup of tea. And so, while coffee I will drink, most of the time, you will see me with a cup of tea. Including this morning.


You should do an ancestry kit ala 23&me. My teeth almost fell out of my mouth at the results!  So much fun to browse thru it

I didn’t sign in for the surprise relatives to pop out of woodwork tho lol


mckennarose said:


> We'll miss it this Fall so I'll have to live vicariously through all of you going.


Aw, sorry. Is DH work still being strict?



Lynne G said:


> And this year, our Labor Day is late.


Cant remember last time so


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Sunset from this weekend:


Wow 


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Oh well like Lynne said just means it is almost Halloween! Will have to start thinking about decorating the house for fall soon but I will probably wait until after Labor Day


Starting 4th of July a very nice house that I pass when dropping off kiddo started to put up halloween decorations. Yesterday, had to be 10 half and full torso creepy things on big wrap around porch lol


mckennarose said:


> We've watched Sleepy Hollow


With mr depp?  I love the Disney cartoon Dvd version that’s pared with mr toads wild ride


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> How fun what have you been making? My mom cut up a log into slices so I think we are going to paint them like pumpkins with various colors and designs to put out this year. But I'd love to see what you are doing to get some fresh ideas for this year too!


That sounds like fun. Do you have to sand & seal them first?


Realfoodfans said:


> One of which - where would you like to travel? Answer - I love WDW but when I’m older I want to go and stay at Universal!


Your work here is done Lol


Charade67 said:


> just read that there are 178 cases at Virginia Tech. No more updates from B's school.


Uhoh


bobbie68 said:


> bobbie68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry your DS couldn't get the time off! Brian and I won't know what to do when the teens don't accompany us, I am not sure if that will be soon or not!
> 
> 
> 
> well the first trip passed for a long delayed honeymoon Lol. We enjoy traveling solo but find ourselves at least once an hour reminiscing when something jogs our memory. Nice but a bit bittersweet
> 
> 
> Lynne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> saw Loews let go and some terminated between Hard Rock and Portofino, 800 workers total. Sad times, for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A shame. Portofino really took a hit.  Hoping we don’t notice any lapse in service at HRH when there upcoming trip tho
Click to expand...


----------



## Lynne G

Double rainbow, as little one needed her Starbucks.


----------



## mckennarose

Leftovers tonight.  I made corned beef, mashed potatoes, scotch eggs and sticky toffee pudding yesterday.  It was the first time my youngest dd's boyfriend had scotch eggs and he ate 4 and a half!  LOL!  I made a mustard sauce to go with them and the corned beef.  He was helping DH put up some drywall in the garage so I made them a filling meal. 



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> How fun what have you been making?


I tried three times to get the picture straight!  Ugh!! 
I'm still working on my version of a dementor.  He started as a skull and hands from the dollar general, I sculpted a mouth and chin so he can have his soul-sucking mouth open, lol!  I have to finish his coloring and touch up some.  Right now he's on a dowel rod, but I have fishing wire on his head if I want to hang him.
I also made the skulls in jars behind him (not the red potion bottle, that was from Michaels a few years ago).  I used candlesticks and the skulls from the dollar store (I'm thrifty) and the glass are vases I had here.  I added the tops and glued a knob on.


I brought out my two throw-pillow cases I made last year.  I change up my throw pillow covers on the sofa in the small tv room for the seasons.  I'm working on a Madame Leota and Constance from Haunted Mansion to add this year.  I had made the designs last year and the year before for the MNSSHP and put them on t shirts.


These are the designs on tshirts that I did last year.  They glow in the dark.  I really love the Constance one!  We got stopped by at least 10 CM's at MNSSHP last year when we wore them. 

They were for our second party; we did two parties last year.
The first party last year we wore these:
I did not make the designs on these.  I bought the images on Etsy and then modified them to what I wanted.  The Coco ears were bought the year before at Disney.

I almost forgot, I made these light up wire ears to go with Constance. 


I don't keep personal-ish pics up long, so I will be removing them after a few days.  I just love Halloween and wanted to share!


Charade67 said:


> I just read that there are 178 cases at Virginia Tech. No more updates from B's school.


We got the update tonight; 49 students since Friday.  That brings the total to 168.  They made the right call by going all online.  Most of the students are in off-campus housing. 


bobbie68 said:


> Mrose I am sorry about your trip too,I know how you feel, I was just talking to Brian about our cancelling very sad. I hope she decides on her classes Liv really enjoys doing them online. Liv is really disciplined unlike me, I would not dedicate time to school on vacation. She did it once and was so good about it. I hope your blood work comes out good!!


Thanks Bobbie!  We're still sad but hopeful.


keishashadow said:


> Aw, sorry. Is DH work still being strict?


Yep.  He's going to ask again, now that we have a testing site that is opening near us for people who need tests for work or school.  They announced they will not take people who are symptomatic, this place is purely for people who are not sick, but need the negative test.


keishashadow said:


> With mr depp? I love the Disney cartoon Dvd version that’s pared with mr toads wild ride


Oh yes!  Love me some Johnny Depp!  That's one of my favorite Halloween movies.


----------



## Lynne G

Great Halloween items, McK!  You are talented, that’s so evident.  

Burgers with corn and pasta salad. Yep, week day easy meals for me.


Light to tonight, sorry Charade.  Raining on and off since later in the afternoon.  Was raining pretty good, even with that rainbow, as windshield wipers needed, but thankfully, quick dash out, as pre-ordered.  

Chilling this Monday night, but was surprised at how many cars we saw out.  I was like, on a Monday night?

Tacos tomorrow.  Get those shoes ready, as Taco Bell run will be tomorrow’s lunch or dinner.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

mckennarose said:


> Leftovers tonight.  I made corned beef, mashed potatoes, scotch eggs and sticky toffee pudding yesterday.  It was the first time my youngest dd's boyfriend had scotch eggs and he ate 4 and a half!  LOL!  I made a mustard sauce to go with them and the corned beef.  He was helping DH put up some drywall in the garage so I made them a filling meal.
> 
> 
> I tried three times to get the picture straight!  Ugh!!
> I'm still working on my version of a dementor.  He started as a skull and hands from the dollar general, I sculpted a mouth and chin so he can have his soul-sucking mouth open, lol!  I have to finish his coloring and touch up some.  Right now he's on a dowel rod, but I have fishing wire on his head if I want to hang him.
> I also made the skulls in jars behind him (not the red potion bottle, that was from Michaels a few years ago).  I used candlesticks and the skulls from the dollar store (I'm thrifty) and the glass are vases I had here.  I added the tops and glued a knob on.
> View attachment 522999
> 
> I brought out my two throw-pillow cases I made last year.  I change up my throw pillow covers on the sofa in the small tv room for the seasons.  I'm working on a Madame Leota and Constance from Haunted Mansion to add this year.  I had made the designs last year and the year before for the MNSSHP and put them on t shirts.
> View attachment 523000
> 
> These are the designs on tshirts that I did last year.  They glow in the dark.  I really love the Constance one!  We got stopped by at least 10 CM's at MNSSHP last year when we wore them.
> View attachment 523002
> They were for our second party; we did two parties last year.
> The first party last year we wore these:View attachment 523004
> I did not make the designs on these.  I bought the images on Etsy and then modified them to what I wanted.  The Coco ears were bought the year before at Disney.
> 
> I almost forgot, I made these light up wire ears to go with Constance.
> View attachment 523005
> 
> I don't keep personal-ish pics up long, so I will be removing them after a few days.  I just love Halloween and wanted to share!
> 
> We got the update tonight; 49 students since Friday.  That brings the total to 168.  They made the right call by going all online.  Most of the students are in off-campus housing.
> 
> Thanks Bobbie!  We're still sad but hopeful.
> 
> Yep.  He's going to ask again, now that we have a testing site that is opening near us for people who need tests for work or school.  They announced they will not take people who are symptomatic, this place is purely for people who are not sick, but need the negative test.
> 
> Oh yes!  Love me some Johnny Depp!  That's one of my favorite Halloween movies.



Wow are you talented! Really love all the shirts and pillows and ears! Gives me some fun ideas of new things to try this year! Cool dementor too. I don’t think I could have one at my house I think I’d scare myself lol.


----------



## Charade67

Realfoodfans said:


> @Charade67 I dare not nap - have tried every which way!  I actually find if I go early I can drop off to sleep - but then awake from the early hours.  Last time I had a solid nights sleep was after surgery!  Wouldn’t wish that on anyone obviously. Hope you have a restful sleep tonight.


I couldn't fight sleep any longer. I napped less than an hour, so I hope that doesn't mess up tonight's sleep. 



bobbie68 said:


> Brian has his final interview with Holiday Inn Vacation Destinations tomorrow. He feels pretty good that they will offer him the job.


Best of luck to him. 



bobbie68 said:


> The days of square dancing I remember it in elementary school! The best part about it was getting the boy you like as your partner!!!


Picking partners was the worst part for me. We were first allowed to pick our partners, so the popular kids paired off first. Those of us who didn't voluntarily pair up Were assigned partners. I always seems to have one of the gross kids as my partner.



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> 6:30 and if you stop by Real's for the chocolate fudge frosting on your way over that would be idea.  You can share all of the planning for your fun trips to Atlanta/Gatlinburg!


Sounds like a plan.



schumigirl said:


> Hope you get a good sleep tonight, and no nasty dreams.......I envy people who don’t dream.....I think that’s why I wake up tired, my brain is active all night......


 I have heard that everyone dreams, but not everyone remembers their dreams. My husband rarely remembers his.  Maybe that's why he sleeps so well.



keishashadow said:


> You should do an ancestry kit ala 23&me. My teeth almost fell out of my mouth at the results! So much fun to browse thru it
> 
> I didn’t sign in for the surprise relatives to pop out of woodwork tho lol


 I've done the Ancestry one, and would like to do the 23 & Me just to see how they compare. No surprise relatives for me yet, but dh got some when he did the test. 



Lynne G said:


> Double rainbow, as little one needed her Starbucks.


 Very nice. 



Lynne G said:


> Light to tonight, sorry Charade.


 No need to apologize. I will save my light for another night. 

Tomorrow I need to find a notary. My brother has asked me to accept secondary power of attorney for him. Today I received the documents to sign. I decided to wait until I was less sleepy to read them.


----------



## Charade67

Oops, lost my quote for MRose. I am impressed with your decorating skills. 

I guess I am the odd one out here. I don't care that much for Halloween. I could go crazy with Christmas decorations if I had more room.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

mckennarose said:


> Leftovers tonight.  I made corned beef, mashed potatoes, scotch eggs and sticky toffee pudding yesterday.  It was the first time my youngest dd's boyfriend had scotch eggs and he ate 4 and a half!  LOL!  I made a mustard sauce to go with them and the corned beef.  He was helping DH put up some drywall in the garage so I made them a filling meal.
> 
> 
> I tried three times to get the picture straight!  Ugh!!
> I'm still working on my version of a dementor.  He started as a skull and hands from the dollar general, I sculpted a mouth and chin so he can have his soul-sucking mouth open, lol!  I have to finish his coloring and touch up some.  Right now he's on a dowel rod, but I have fishing wire on his head if I want to hang him.
> I also made the skulls in jars behind him (not the red potion bottle, that was from Michaels a few years ago).  I used candlesticks and the skulls from the dollar store (I'm thrifty) and the glass are vases I had here.  I added the tops and glued a knob on.
> View attachment 522999
> 
> I brought out my two throw-pillow cases I made last year.  I change up my throw pillow covers on the sofa in the small tv room for the seasons.  I'm working on a Madame Leota and Constance from Haunted Mansion to add this year.  I had made the designs last year and the year before for the MNSSHP and put them on t shirts.
> View attachment 523000
> 
> These are the designs on tshirts that I did last year.  They glow in the dark.  I really love the Constance one!  We got stopped by at least 10 CM's at MNSSHP last year when we wore them.
> View attachment 523002
> They were for our second party; we did two parties last year.
> The first party last year we wore these:View attachment 523004
> I did not make the designs on these.  I bought the images on Etsy and then modified them to what I wanted.  The Coco ears were bought the year before at Disney.
> 
> I almost forgot, I made these light up wire ears to go with Constance.
> View attachment 523005
> 
> I don't keep personal-ish pics up long, so I will be removing them after a few days.  I just love Halloween and wanted to share!
> 
> We got the update tonight; 49 students since Friday.  That brings the total to 168.  They made the right call by going all online.  Most of the students are in off-campus housing.
> 
> Thanks Bobbie!  We're still sad but hopeful.
> 
> Yep.  He's going to ask again, now that we have a testing site that is opening near us for people who need tests for work or school.  They announced they will not take people who are symptomatic, this place is purely for people who are not sick, but need the negative test.
> 
> Oh yes!  Love me some Johnny Depp!  That's one of my favorite Halloween movies.



Very Cool!!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Charade67 said:


> Oops, lost my quote for MRose. I am impressed with your decorating skills.
> 
> I guess I am the odd one out here. I don't care that much for Halloween. I could go crazy with Christmas decorations if I had more room.



We love them both!!!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Charade67 said:


> I guess I am the odd one out here. I don't care that much for Halloween. I could go crazy with Christmas decorations if I had more room.





DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We love them both!!!


I love them both too! I go a little crazier for Christmas but since I’ve maxed out every square inch for Christmas already I’m working on expanding my fall decor.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all!  Busy days here
> 
> oh, I was a guest at the kids club. DiL kept stuffing me with boozie slushees...how dare she
> 
> 
> Really striking
> 
> is that a 3 or 4D one? Bought one of Vegas strip a few xmases ago that’s still sitting in the box. We’ve dubbed it a retirement to do lol
> 
> still kicking myself for not buying the haunted mansion puzzle. Saw it on eBay ouch
> 
> IDK...sounds like work to me
> 
> JK very nice sentiment
> 
> 
> Hugs
> 
> Curses, foiled again
> 
> 
> You should do an ancestry kit ala 23&me. My teeth almost fell out of my mouth at the results!  So much fun to browse thru it
> 
> I didn’t sign in for the surprise relatives to pop out of woodwork tho lol
> 
> Aw, sorry. Is DH work still being strict?
> 
> 
> Cant remember last time so
> 
> Wow
> 
> Starting 4th of July a very nice house that I pass when dropping off kiddo started to put up halloween decorations. Yesterday, had to be 10 half and full torso creepy things on big wrap around porch lol
> 
> With mr depp?  I love the Disney cartoon Dvd version that’s pared with mr toads wild ride
> 
> That sounds like fun. Do you have to sand & seal them first?
> 
> Your work here is done Lol
> 
> Uhoh




lol.....and I knew that as well!!! I should keep emails after I read them! Hope them slushies were lush!!!! That is a gorgeous place though, bet it went well........

Can`t go wrong with some Mr Depp!!! Still haven`t seen that movie though....... Not many go out all over here on Halloween decorations....there` a few, but not generally as big a thing over here as it is in America....wish it was though.






mckennarose said:


> Leftovers tonight.  I made corned beef, mashed potatoes, scotch eggs and sticky toffee pudding yesterday.  It was the first time my youngest dd's boyfriend had scotch eggs and he ate 4 and a half!  LOL!  I made a mustard sauce to go with them and the corned beef.  He was helping DH put up some drywall in the garage so I made them a filling meal.
> 
> 
> I tried three times to get the picture straight!  Ugh!!
> I'm still working on my version of a dementor.  He started as a skull and hands from the dollar general, I sculpted a mouth and chin so he can have his soul-sucking mouth open, lol!  I have to finish his coloring and touch up some.  Right now he's on a dowel rod, but I have fishing wire on his head if I want to hang him.
> I also made the skulls in jars behind him (not the red potion bottle, that was from Michaels a few years ago).  I used candlesticks and the skulls from the dollar store (I'm thrifty) and the glass are vases I had here.  I added the tops and glued a knob on.
> View attachment 522999
> 
> I brought out my two throw-pillow cases I made last year.  I change up my throw pillow covers on the sofa in the small tv room for the seasons.  I'm working on a Madame Leota and Constance from Haunted Mansion to add this year.  I had made the designs last year and the year before for the MNSSHP and put them on t shirts.
> View attachment 523000
> 
> These are the designs on tshirts that I did last year.  They glow in the dark.  I really love the Constance one!  We got stopped by at least 10 CM's at MNSSHP last year when we wore them.
> View attachment 523002
> They were for our second party; we did two parties last year.
> The first party last year we wore these:View attachment 523004
> I did not make the designs on these.  I bought the images on Etsy and then modified them to what I wanted.  The Coco ears were bought the year before at Disney.
> 
> I almost forgot, I made these light up wire ears to go with Constance.
> View attachment 523005
> 
> I don't keep personal-ish pics up long, so I will be removing them after a few days.  I just love Halloween and wanted to share!
> 
> We got the update tonight; 49 students since Friday.  That brings the total to 168.  They made the right call by going all online.  Most of the students are in off-campus housing.
> 
> Thanks Bobbie!  We're still sad but hopeful.
> 
> Yep.  He's going to ask again, now that we have a testing site that is opening near us for people who need tests for work or school.  They announced they will not take people who are symptomatic, this place is purely for people who are not sick, but need the negative test.
> 
> Oh yes!  Love me some Johnny Depp!  That's one of my favorite Halloween movies.



You are very talented mrose.......love the tee shirts......but all of your creations are amazing!! You must have a lot of fun making everything up.......





Charade67 said:


> I couldn't fight sleep any longer. I napped less than an hour, so I hope that doesn't mess up tonight's sleep.
> 
> Best of luck to him.
> 
> Picking partners was the worst part for me. We were first allowed to pick our partners, so the popular kids paired off first. Those of us who didn't voluntarily pair up Were assigned partners. I always seems to have one of the gross kids as my partner.
> 
> Sounds like a plan.
> 
> I have heard that everyone dreams, but not everyone remembers their dreams. My husband rarely remembers his.  Maybe that's why he sleeps so well.
> 
> I've done the Ancestry one, and would like to do the 23 & Me just to see how they compare. No surprise relatives for me yet, but dh got some when he did the test.
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> No need to apologize. I will save my light for another night.
> 
> Tomorrow I need to find a notary. My brother has asked me to accept secondary power of attorney for him. Today I received the documents to sign. I decided to wait until I was less sleepy to read them.




I think that was the worst part for everyone.....in junior school the teachers put us in pairs, senior school we only did it the first year, but one of my best friends in my class was a boy so we knew we would pick each other anyway, but I can imagine how horrible that would be. Lost touch with him about 35 years ago......shame as there`s a few of still keep in touch, Christmas and birthday cards mainly except for the two that were closest back then. Long time ago now.......

Yes, I believe everyone dreams....Tom never remembers his, except the occasional one now and again......I still sleep well, but some mornings I feel like I`ve just fallen asleep so I know when I`ve had a lot of vivid dreams......I`m usually exhausted! Hope you slept well though.....






September is here!!! Scary movie once or twice a week till Halloween.......

Sun is coming up and it`s around 46F right now, but to get up around low 60`s later today, long as the sun keeps shining we`ll be happy. 

Making bacon to go with muffins later, having a cup of tea on my own in the kitchen right now before everyone gets up. Kyle is up but hasn`t come down yet, Tom will get up when I tell him breakfast is 20 minutes away........bacon always makes it easier........ He`s always asking why he isn`t sleeping in as he`s retired.......er, because it`s a waste of a day!!

Walk on the beach in the plans this morning, then drop into butchers in our village as he has some bits in we ordered......and some of their gorgeous turkey slices for lunch. 

Not much else planned today......will barbecue again tonight as we never know how many more days we`ll be able to......yep, we`re not hardy enough to grill out when it`s freezing. We do occasionally have a winter barbecue, but it`s a one of! 

Time for another cup of tea.......














































Happy Tuesday............​


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Elsaspiritanimal oh yes go crazy for Christmas here!  Em has a tree for every room which she themes.  

I’m thinking we will do more of a nature fall display in the hall rather than Halloween.

Is Chocolate Fudge cake acceptable for breakfast? Maybe not on a weekday.  Will warm it with ice cream at lunch.

Grocery delivery arriving later but just us two for evening meal so I’ll prep some lamb into the slow cooker for an easy meal.

Em has gone to work but children still asleep so another coffee before I go and wake them.  Will mix the pancakes first.

1st of September - what a very strange year.  Beautiful mild morning so can’t complain.

Happy Tuesday all x


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh 

Was funny, Schumi, was going to pick that minion picture, good thing I read before posting. Sometimes I don’t. Hope your morning has been good. Hope the walk was enjoyable, and butcher’s order picked up, and you always have me at tea and bacon. Will be sharing that cup of tea with ya. Have mine full again.

Not quite sunrise yet, and dark out. Warmer than yesterday’s morning, but still in the 60’s. With another 80 degree high, and that ooh it’s raining, what a loser weather day. Pesky clouds around, but weather lady said will still be able to see sun, so sunglasses are on the ready, as hoping  to use them on a lunchtime walk, rather than an umbrella.

Why yes, Julie, cake is always a good breakfast. Goes perfect with coffee , oh yes it does. Oh well, I am sure it will be lush with your lunch today. Hope the grocery order came already, and kids got their pancakes. A shame Em has to work, but hope the job is done quick, and she can relax.

With that, have to see what for breakfast.  Waffles were yesterday’s, but eh, off to find out.  And yeah,


Homies, time for that Taco Bell run today.  Yep, eat in the car or outside table.  Yay!  Come on homies, a Taco Tuesday starts the month of September.  Woot!

Good Morning and have a terrific Taco Tuesday.


----------



## schumigirl

Yep Lynne......walk was lovely......it was surprisingly warm, I thought it was going to be chillier but the sun was so warm and a nice breeze that was warm too. 

And deserted.....we walked 2 miles along the coast and barely met a soul apart from a few little friendly dogs who came running up to us......

Your weather sounds lovely......hopefully the rain will stay away for you.



Our beach was lovely this morning......












You can just see a few little fishing boats out there. We walked along to where the fisherman come in and we watched folks clamboring to buy their fayre.......always nice to see. 













Certainly gives you an appetite wandering along the shore.......


Saw these on @insideuniversal

Voodoo`s offerings for Halloween.......they look amazing!! 

Jack the Clown has Bavarian cream and raspberry jelly, and the Pumpkin one has vanilla frosting and pumpkin spice inside. 






















Gotta love some Jack!!


Time for lunch here........got some beautiful fresh turkey breast from our village butcher......lush!!


----------



## Lynne G

Great beach pictures, Schumi.  We got some nice honey turkey from the deli yesterday.  Good for sandwiches.  Yeah, Facebook UOAP posted those donuts as new Fall fare. I think I’d try Jack, as pumpkin flavor in a donut, um not a fan.  Pumpkin pie filling, yes.  Otherwise, not fan of most other pumpkin flavorings, like in coffee. Ick.  

Ended up with pancakes like Julie had.  Okay tasting, but looking for something sweet soon.  Made enough kids can have if want.  Older one picked up some maple glazed donuts.  I am kinda not willing to try those.  And still salty about who got into my cashews that I bought yesterday.  By dinner time, only tiny bit left.  Should have hide it.  Such is the life of family at home.  But enjoying not having an empty nest quite yet.


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## Lynne G

Hey Keisha, hope you are enjoying today.  Get those tacos!  LoL


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Gotta love some Jack!!


That is one warped donut...literally.  Appears as tho it’s curved & getting ready to pounce 


Lynne G said:


> Hey Keisha, hope you are enjoying today.  Get those tacos!  LoL


Via special request for lunch, before she goes home for fall (boohoo).  They look pretty good. May just toss on some more spicey stuff and nosh on fit my dinner too


----------



## Lynne G

Yum, we made chicken with peppers and onions toss on roll or taco


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Great beach pictures, Schumi.  We got some nice honey turkey from the deli yesterday.  Good for sandwiches.  Yeah, Facebook UOAP posted those donuts as new Fall fare. I think I’d try Jack, as pumpkin flavor in a donut, um not a fan.  Pumpkin pie filling, yes.  Otherwise, not fan of most other pumpkin flavorings, like in coffee. Ick.
> 
> Ended up with pancakes like Julie had.  Okay tasting, but looking for something sweet soon.  Made enough kids can have if want.  Older one picked up some maple glazed donuts.  I am kinda not willing to try those.  And still salty about who got into my cashews that I bought yesterday.  By dinner time, only tiny bit left.  Should have hide it.  Such is the life of family at home.  But enjoying not having an empty nest quite yet.




Yes, I have seen the pictures on other sites too, I just credited the source of the image.

No, pumpkin flavours aren`t my favourite either.......





keishashadow said:


> That is one warped donut...literally.  Appears as tho it’s curved & getting ready to pounce
> 
> Via special request for lunch, before she goes home for fall (boohoo).  They look pretty good. May just toss on some more spicey stuff and nosh on fit my dinner too
> 
> View attachment 523139



lol.....it looks good though!!! I was looking at some Jack stuff earlier today.......he was so cool!!

Awww.....summer is over! You`ve certainly crammed a lot in this summer with her......dinner looks good too.




Cooked out again tonight, but ate inside. It was really warm all day, but it`s like a switch around 6pm and the temp just falls......but beautiful day all the same.

Dinner was nice and very healthy.


But.......the best laid plans.......










Those that know me, know I don`t really like chocolate.........or orange flavoured things very much.....

Until this.........









​These have been around for years in various flavours...original, dark, crispy......but Tom saw this today in a shop and thought I`d like it......

I did. 

Only had a few slivers of it as it is so sweet......but nice with a cup of tea.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> These have been around for years in various flavours...original, dark, crispy......but Tom saw this today in a shop and thought I`d like it......


Let’s just say I have a bit of a habit. Thank God usually only out & about during Xmas holidays. They go so well with hot coffee 

in between packing & going out to grab a couple of frozen turkey breasts the grapevine announced, I put quite a few of these little babies out of garden up


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a sunny and overcast day, but no rain, nor did it feel like it would. Warm enough out, and sunglasses were on lunchtime walk. All relaxing tonight, though I think little one was doing some homework. Pasta dinner, fine with me. Tasty and one pot meal. Fresh pasta cooks in minutes. Yay, easy meal.

Have that most restful night.  Hehe,  sighting tomorrow.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Slow day today. Our most excitement today has been trying to determine if we need a new dishwasher. I ran a load this morning as I left for work. When dh went to empty it tonight none of the dishes were clean and the detergent pod was only partly dissolved. We decided to run it one more time and see what happens. I would love to replace the dishwasher, but don;t really want to have the expense right now. 



schumigirl said:


> Hope you slept well though.....


 Thank you. I had a much better night last night and didn't remember any dreams.



Realfoodfans said:


> oh yes go crazy for Christmas here! Em has a tree for every room which she themes.


 I would love to do that but...cat.



schumigirl said:


> Our beach was lovely this morning......


It looks so peaceful. 



Lynne G said:


> I think I’d try Jack, as pumpkin flavor in a donut, um not a fan. Pumpkin pie filling, yes. Otherwise, not fan of most other pumpkin flavorings, like in coffee. Ick.


 I'm with you on the pumpkin stuff too. I will eat pumpkin pie on occasion, but not fond of pumpkin flavored stuff. 



schumigirl said:


> Those that know me, know I don`t really like chocolate.........or orange flavoured things very much.....
> 
> Until this........


 I love the chocolate orange. Those usually start showing up here during the  Christmas season. I'm not sure if they are available other times. I never think to look. 

We had another gloomy, gray day today, so a little color for tonight's light.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I think I need a new dishwasher too, Charade, but we are saving for a new kitchen, and then I am going to replace all the appliances, everything goes, and ask plumber to put in pot filling arms above the stove.  We have a very small kitchen, but carrying the heavy pot from sink is annoying. After replacing the roof a few months ago, it will be awhile.  And I like the microwave low, as we have ours above the stove, and being short does not help. But we have had most of the kitchen since we bought the house, so a few more years, I am not in a hurry.

Yeah, Schumi, we only get those as Christmas holiday candy.  Hard to find the rest in the year.  We have a different brand.  I like them.  But have not bought one in years. Sweet, you enjoyed what Tom brought you.  

And yeah,


Good Night


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I think I need a new dishwasher too, Charade, but we are saving for a new kitchen, and then I am going to replace all the appliances, everything goes, and ask plumber to put in pot filling arms above the stove. We have a very small kitchen, but carrying the heavy pot from sink is annoying. After replacing the roof a few months ago, it will be awhile. And I like the microwave low, as we have ours above the stove, and being short does not help. But we have had most of the kitchen since we bought the house, so a few more years, I am not in a hurry.


 
This sounds very familiar. We really need a complete kitchen makeover. Ours is small and ugly.  Tell me more about these pot filling arms. Sounds intriguing.  right now I have a microwave on the counter, but would prefer it over the stove. I think we can do that and still have it low enough for me to reach. 
We had our roof replaced last year. 

I just checked the dishwasher and everything looks good. I have no idea what happened this morning.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Wow 4 am here I’ve slept 4 hours solid! Happy days!


----------



## macraven

Good for you!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Good for you!





Darn internet is patchy this morning.......my post disappeared!! Apart from a wavey......

Guess the provider is working on it again......never a good sign!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Charade67 hlad the dishwasher seems ok.  We have a spare one in our storage unit though transportation costs would outweigh any savings!  

I had a problem with Em’s washer yesterday - I noticed a little water at the side on Monday.  Wondered if I’d splashed or spilled in the utility.  Yesterday happened again a little more.  Fortunately the room has not been finished off (builder left the job wouldn’t deal with her ex anymore) and just has a concrete floor so no damage.  Kev cleaned out the filters and hey next load no leakage.  Fingers crossed it’s resolved.

Beautiful morning again here. Awaiting a phone call to go out to the Chapel to take delivery of the memorial bench.  Hopefully sometime before 12.

First school pick up later - Kev for J and me for L today.  New gas mains going in up the country lane where her school is - should have been completed - email yesterday road will remain closed until 25th!  Means we will be walking home but no problem only about a mile.

Happy Wednesday all x


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Let’s just say I have a bit of a habit. Thank God usually only out & about during Xmas holidays. They go so well with hot coffee
> 
> in between packing & going out to grab a couple of frozen turkey breasts the grapevine announced, I put quite a few of these little babies out of garden up
> 
> View attachment 523165




lol.....I think they`re on sale here all year round, not sure as I never really look for them......but the white is very nice.....

Nice looking dish! 




Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Slow day today. Our most excitement today has been trying to determine if we need a new dishwasher. I ran a load this morning as I left for work. When dh went to empty it tonight none of the dishes were clean and the detergent pod was only partly dissolved. We decided to run it one more time and see what happens. I would love to replace the dishwasher, but don;t really want to have the expense right now.
> 
> Thank you. I had a much better night last night and didn't remember any dreams.
> 
> I would love to do that but...cat.
> 
> It looks so peaceful.
> 
> I'm with you on the pumpkin stuff too. I will eat pumpkin pie on occasion, but not fond of pumpkin flavored stuff.
> 
> I love the chocolate orange. Those usually start showing up here during the  Christmas season. I'm not sure if they are available other times. I never think to look.
> 
> We had another gloomy, gray day today, so a little color for tonight's light.
> 
> View attachment 523212




I think that`s how our last dishwasher died......no idea if it can be repaired or not, I won`t live without one so new one was ordered before I could blink! Hope you can keep it running a bit longer. 

Glad you slept better....and nice light!!

Yes, it`s a beautiful place. 

The whole pumpkin thing passes me by too........






Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I think I need a new dishwasher too, Charade, but we are saving for a new kitchen, and then I am going to replace all the appliances, everything goes, and ask plumber to put in pot filling arms above the stove.  We have a very small kitchen, but carrying the heavy pot from sink is annoying. After replacing the roof a few months ago, it will be awhile.  And I like the microwave low, as we have ours above the stove, and being short does not help. But we have had most of the kitchen since we bought the house, so a few more years, I am not in a hurry.
> 
> Yeah, Schumi, we only get those as Christmas holiday candy.  Hard to find the rest in the year.  We have a different brand.  I like them.  But have not bought one in years. Sweet, you enjoyed what Tom brought you.
> 
> And yeah,
> View attachment 523216
> 
> Good Night




It`s a strange chocolate.....yes, usually associated with Christmas but I think they are around all year now.....bit like creme eggs......think they`re always available somewhere, not just at easter. 



Slept like a baby last night......and I`m loving this new duvet......feels like a huge fluffy cloud on the bed. They do need replacing quite regularly, but brand new....I love them!! 

Sun is shining again this morning, so think it`ll be a walk on the beach again, then need to buy some jalapenos.....one of the villages near us has a little Wednesday morning market, usually just farmers selling, but the Olive Man is there too. Sells the most amazing produce. We always over buy from him......he has two we love. One stuffed with a garlic clove which is so sweet, and the other has the hottest chilli pepper stuffed in....that`s my favourite. 

Then we have a delivery coming this afternoon, nothing exciting though. 

Dinner is still to be decided.......









































Have a fabulous Wednesday..........









​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Schumi and Julie.  

Ooh, hope washer is okay in Em’s new home, Julie. We live close enough, also about a mile and a mile and a half from our township schools. Too bad our old elementary school used to be across the street, but when older one was a tot, they knocked it down, and built a new one next to the junior and senior high school complex. So, my kids always had to walk. Though when older one was born, I made sure DH always did the morning care, so they always got a ride when they were school age, and then they went to after school care, and then I would pick them up. Then when little one went to school, older one was old enough to have a key, and then they would walk home together. I always made older one wait for little one. We have staggered times for the schools, so our buses have time to get all the kids.

And another dark start to a day that again says rain chances, with a ooh, we haven’t had a thunderstorm in almost a week. Well, it may be a pumpkin, as the weather guy said will arrive around midnight. Eh, I tend to wake up when I hear rain, but almost always, I promptly go back to sleep.

Julie, that is nice you had a longer good sleep.

Schumi’s internet must have got back. Hate that when you type, and it disappeared.

But hope your tea is good, and the coffee as well.

And who should sneak in here?  Yes, you were given the head’s up.  Why hello camel:


Yes, have a good laugh this Wednesday. Yep, a hump of day, the weekend becomes closer and closer.

So, have a wonderful Wednesday homies.

Ah yes, will be joining Schumi in refilling my tea cup. Then it is a what for breakfast.

Later homies. Smile, we are in September now. You know, the month many a homie plan to travel. Though still sad for those whose September plans are not to be.

Another link off that chain, Elsa, DisneyLife, and Mac.  Tick Tick Tick.


----------



## macraven

Good day homies 
Need to play catch up

Hope all are having a great day!

charade, we put an order in for a new dishwasher a month ago
Was told no idea when it would come in as they are back ordered still
It could come in October-December 
Ouch!

All 3 stores said no idea when they will be delivered to the store

I hope you have better luck in your area to get your new dw

our present dw is in its last legs.
Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn’t


----------



## Realfoodfans

No problems with the washer since the filters were washed out so hooray for that.

After a few phone calls from the delivery company we eventually met up with the lorry at the Chapel for the memorial bench.  He kindly agreed to remove it from the pallet and helped Kev carry it to the meadow.  We are thrilled with it and think my parents would be pleased too.  Tried to upload a photo but no luck - will try again later.

J enjoyed his first day at High School.  Grandpa picked him up and because of his additional needs he was collected from a member of staff at reception.  He had lots to tell us so that was very positive.

L and I got very wet on our walk home - though she had her wellies and all in one on so was very happy jumping in puddles all the way home!

Roast chicken for our meal which we had early.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Schumi and Julie.
> 
> Ooh, hope washer is okay in Em’s new home, Julie. We live close enough, also about a mile and a mile and a half from our township schools. Too bad our old elementary school used to be across the street, but when older one was a tot, they knocked it down, and built a new one next to the junior and senior high school complex. So, my kids always had to walk. Though when older one was born, I made sure DH always did the morning care, so they always got a ride when they were school age, and then they went to after school care, and then I would pick them up. Then when little one went to school, older one was old enough to have a key, and then they would walk home together. I always made older one wait for little one. We have staggered times for the schools, so our buses have time to get all the kids.
> 
> And another dark start to a day that again says rain chances, with a ooh, we haven’t had a thunderstorm in almost a week. Well, it may be a pumpkin, as the weather guy said will arrive around midnight. Eh, I tend to wake up when I hear rain, but almost always, I promptly go back to sleep.
> 
> Julie, that is nice you had a longer good sleep.
> 
> Schumi’s internet must have got back. Hate that when you type, and it disappeared.
> 
> But hope your tea is good, and the coffee as well.
> 
> And who should sneak in here?  Yes, you were given the head’s up.  Why hello camel:
> View attachment 523253
> 
> Yes, have a good laugh this Wednesday. Yep, a hump of day, the weekend becomes closer and closer.
> 
> So, have a wonderful Wednesday homies.
> 
> Ah yes, will be joining Schumi in refilling my tea cup. Then it is a what for breakfast.
> 
> Later homies. Smile, we are in September now. You know, the month many a homie plan to travel. Though still sad for those whose September plans are not to be.
> 
> Another link off that chain, Elsa, DisneyLife, and Mac.  Tick Tick Tick.





Got my email from HR Rewards for my B1G1 birthday offer!

Definitely will put that to good use!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, Julie, nice to hear kids had a good first day of school.  And washer was good to go.  Yum for dinner.  And how great to hear bench turned out just as you wanted, and a wonderful way to honor your parents.  

Hey, DisneyLife, yep, got that birthday offer too.  Nice.  Hope all is well with you and family.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, easier puzzle than I first thought.  Kinda fitting as title is Sunny Day.  And yay, still is here.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> our present dw is in its last legs.
> Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn’t


Same at my house, but the mr decided to keep me


Lynne G said:


> Hey, DisneyLife, yep, got that birthday offer too. Nice. Hope all is well with you and family.


Maybe in my junk mail Hmmph 

am flight delayed due to GPS issues. We elected to drive 60 miles the other way to PIT.  Turns out it’s all due to the Donald coming to speak there tomorrow . Lots of those big black suburbans up & down runway of that airport

that’s ok. They comped is to big seats & had a nice meal at Primanti s.  waiting to board Now


----------



## macraven

Safe travels!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Same at my house, but the mr decided to keep me
> 
> Maybe in my junk mail Hmmph
> 
> am flight delayed due to GPS issues. We elected to drive 60 miles the other way to PIT.  Turns out it’s all due to the Donald coming to speak there tomorrow . Lots of those big black suburbans up & down runway of that airport
> 
> that’s ok. They comped is to big seats & had a nice meal at Primanti s.  waiting to board Now
> 
> View attachment 523366



Yes, my Hard Rock birthday email went to my junk mail......I never check them, but I really should look more often......

Nice picture of the mister and nice upgrade........have the best time on your trip Janet....you certainly deserve it.......




We have heavy rain tonight.....started mid afternoon but has got steadily heavier as the night has gone on. It`s nice to be in on nights like this.....

Watching a very strange movie called Kill Ben Lyk.....British movie....wasn`t sure at first, but there is some dark humour in it that is funny.....

Planning to do some grocery shoppping tomorrow.....then I have my friends little granddaughter for an hour or so....she starts school on Monday, it`s the 7th here before most start up. 

My goodness....rain just got heavier....didn`t think it possible. 

Time for tea......or gin.......


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Keisha!  Sweet seats.  

Go for both Schumi.  Just tea for me.  As nice enough day, so far.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Gin for sure, Schumi. I may join you in one of those - we just started Flu season scheduling at my clinics and let's just say patients are VERY excited for them this year! LOL. Glad tea is strong enough for Lynn today! 

Hi to everyone!  Tomorrow is thirsty Thursday which means today we can pre-game for it.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Friends son has been living/working in Florida for last three years but got fantastic promotion to head of European projects so returning back to UK - to get to Manchester his flights were Orlando/Washington/Frankfurt/Manchester - oh for Virgin and our flights to return to “normal”.

Night all.  Early start in the morning.


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon everyone. Pretty good day today. I think I finally scored another victory with an insurance issue. This time it was with one of our Medicaid providers. One of our  therapists used to take this provider when she was at her old office, but was somehow dropped when she moved to our office. I have been trying to get her reinstated since last September. The company hasn't been very cooperative. Today I got a call from our local provider rep. I forwarded him several of the emails I had since last September, including the one with the therapist's signed contract in it. He was able to determine that they had dropped the ball last year and she should have been contracted back November. Once he gets everything straightened out on their end all our claims should reprocess and this therapist is going to get a huge claim check. 



schumigirl said:


> I think that`s how our last dishwasher died......no idea if it can be repaired or not, I won`t live without one so new one was ordered before I could blink! Hope you can keep it running a bit longer.


Dh actually suggested that we hand wash our dishes. I think the phrase "If looks could kill" is appropriate here. 

I can totally relate to the Florida driver meme. I have 6 years experience driving in the Miami/Ft. Lauderdale area. 



Lynne G said:


> And another dark start to a day that again says rain chances, with a ooh, we haven’t had a thunderstorm in almost a week.


We are having a thunderstorm right now. I hope we don't lose power. 



macraven said:


> charade, we put an order in for a new dishwasher a month ago
> Was told no idea when it would come in as they are back ordered still
> It could come in October-December
> Ouch!
> 
> All 3 stores said no idea when they will be delivered to the store
> 
> I hope you have better luck in your area to get your new dw


Wow, I wouldn't have thought it would be so difficult to get a dishwasher. I think ours is okay for now. I'll wait an see if we have anymore problems. 



Realfoodfans said:


> No problems with the washer since the filters were washed out so hooray for that.


 Great news. 



Lynne G said:


> Ooh, easier puzzle than I first thought. Kinda fitting as title is Sunny Day. And yay, still is here.


 Another nice puzzle. I don't have anymore to do. I may have to go buy more. 



keishashadow said:


> Same at my house, but the mr decided to keep me






keishashadow said:


> am flight delayed due to GPS issues. We elected to drive 60 miles the other way to PIT. Turns out it’s all due to the Donald coming to speak there tomorrow . Lots of those big black suburbans up & down runway of that airport


 I once left town for the day when he spoke here. I did not want to dal with the traffic in our small town. 

Almost time to start thinking about dinner. I'm thinking tacos tonight. 

Sounds like our storm is already starting to move away.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making an afternoon stop in!



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Slow day today. Our most excitement today has been trying to determine if we need a new dishwasher. I ran a load this morning as I left for work. When dh went to empty it tonight none of the dishes were clean and the detergent pod was only partly dissolved. We decided to run it one more time and see what happens. I would love to replace the dishwasher, but don;t really want to have the expense right now.


Ugh...replacing appliances   That is never a fun venture.  It sure would be great if it was an easy fix.  I will cross my fingers for you.  And what a great win for you at work!!!!!  It feels good when things start to work out.  


Realfoodfans said:


> enjoyed his first day at High School. Grandpa picked him up and because of his additional needs he was collected from a member of staff at reception. He had lots to tell us so that was very positive.
> 
> L and I got very wet on our walk home - though she had her wellies and all in one on so was very happy jumping in puddles all the way home!


It is great that your kiddos had a great first day.  Our youngest ds had his first day of Gr 12 today.  I am waiting to hear how it all went down.  Our dinner tonight should be full of details.  I am looking forward to all the tales.  

@schumigirl what did you choose...Tea or gin 

it is a quiet week at work so far.  Not too many papers to shove around this week.  Sometimes it is nice to just have a slower week.  And it couldn't come at a better time, with the kiddo back in school, it just gives me a little extra time to spend with the DS who was anxious about starting school.  He is the type that thrives on his routine and loves to know how his day is scheduled, how things " work "  and how his day flows.  So we have had several chats about even though we do not know how your day will look like, how you get from class to class etc etc etc,  these are problems that we all have to deal with everyday in our lives.  This " covid virus "' has had many life lessons for my kids to learn from.  

Tonight on the menu is a healthy chicken burrito bowls made in the instant pot.  I was watching some youtube videos on freezer dump meals that I could get together for the boys and dh to toss into the IP when I am working at the second job in the evenings.  That way they could have a good meal that is easy to prep.  We will see how this tastes for me to prep it for them to cook.    Crossing my fingers that they like it lol

Well...have a great rest of your day everyone!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Pumpkin, I like one pot meals.  All about fast and easy are my week day meals.  Hope DS school year goes well.  Exciting grade 12.  

Charade, yeah, hand wash. Um, no, for most things. Nice you were able to fix that lack of insurance coverage. And yep, maybe time for a new puzzle. I have another one, older one bought me, so maybe will get into it this weekend. And we have those storm chances starting later tonight. Tomorrow’s forecast said thunderstorms watch and severe thunderstorms chances, with damaging winds. But hey, so far, this holiday weekend looks perfect. 80’s, lesser humidity, and sunny . Yay! Hope those sunny predictions are right.

A what for dinner.  Thinking beans and hotdogs, as hotdogs have been in the refrigerator for some time, and had bought a case of beans, so all will eat, but little one.  Soup or zap a meal for her.  We had chicken and air fried fries for lunch.  So, not feeling like more chicken.  Ate a late lunch, so dinner will be when all are asking about it.


----------



## Charade67

A fun little light for tonight.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Nice light Charade!

Morning all. Grandchildren still asleep but I’ve walked the perimeter with Louie and had my first coffee. Grey and threatening rain but so mild here.

Em will take J - quick drop off as he’s being met in reception.  Before we moved in together we were literally across a meadow to his new school.  Would have been very handy now!

I will take L and join the queue to walk her round - we have to walk a one way system to avoid contact.

After that will prep spaghetti bolognese in the slow cooker and then over to Dad’s as meeting with the charity to see what furniture they would like to take.

Catch up later x


----------



## schumigirl

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Gin for sure, Schumi. I may join you in one of those - we just started Flu season scheduling at my clinics and let's just say patients are VERY excited for them this year! LOL. Glad tea is strong enough for Lynn today!
> 
> Hi to everyone!  Tomorrow is thirsty Thursday which means today we can pre-game for it.
> 
> View attachment 523400



lol.....yep......think most would agree it should have been gin!! 

Have a great Thursday.......






Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon everyone. Pretty good day today. I think I finally scored another victory with an insurance issue. This time it was with one of our Medicaid providers. One of our  therapists used to take this provider when she was at her old office, but was somehow dropped when she moved to our office. I have been trying to get her reinstated since last September. The company hasn't been very cooperative. Today I got a call from our local provider rep. I forwarded him several of the emails I had since last September, including the one with the therapist's signed contract in it. He was able to determine that they had dropped the ball last year and she should have been contracted back November. Once he gets everything straightened out on their end all our claims should reprocess and this therapist is going to get a huge claim check.
> 
> Dh actually suggested that we hand wash our dishes. I think the phrase "If looks could kill" is appropriate here.
> 
> I can totally relate to the Florida driver meme. I have 6 years experience driving in the Miami/Ft. Lauderdale area.
> 
> We are having a thunderstorm right now. I hope we don't lose power.
> 
> Wow, I wouldn't have thought it would be so difficult to get a dishwasher. I think ours is okay for now. I'll wait an see if we have anymore problems.
> 
> Great news.
> 
> Another nice puzzle. I don't have anymore to do. I may have to go buy more.
> 
> 
> 
> I once left town for the day when he spoke here. I did not want to dal with the traffic in our small town.
> 
> Almost time to start thinking about dinner. I'm thinking tacos tonight.
> 
> Sounds like our storm is already starting to move away.




Hand wash dishes  That`s fighting talk there........

Although we do have Le Creuset pans, so they can`t go in and a few other things that aren`t dishwasher safe. Tom is maniacal about rinsing off the plates to excess before we put them in the dishwasher......only becauses he get the job of cleaning the filter if things clog up.......there`s method there. 

We both love driving in Florida......yes, the I-4 isn`t the happiest place to drive in, but everywhere else is so much fun! It`s one of the few things we have ever have a discussion over.....who get`s to drive.....lol......now it`s whoever grabs the keys first! 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making an afternoon stop in!
> 
> 
> Ugh...replacing appliances   That is never a fun venture.  It sure would be great if it was an easy fix.  I will cross my fingers for you.  And what a great win for you at work!!!!!  It feels good when things start to work out.
> 
> It is great that your kiddos had a great first day.  Our youngest ds had his first day of Gr 12 today.  I am waiting to hear how it all went down.  Our dinner tonight should be full of details.  I am looking forward to all the tales.
> 
> @schumigirl what did you choose...Tea or gin
> 
> it is a quiet week at work so far.  Not too many papers to shove around this week.  Sometimes it is nice to just have a slower week.  And it couldn't come at a better time, with the kiddo back in school, it just gives me a little extra time to spend with the DS who was anxious about starting school.  He is the type that thrives on his routine and loves to know how his day is scheduled, how things " work "  and how his day flows.  So we have had several chats about even though we do not know how your day will look like, how you get from class to class etc etc etc,  these are problems that we all have to deal with everyday in our lives.  This " covid virus "' has had many life lessons for my kids to learn from.
> 
> Tonight on the menu is a healthy chicken burrito bowls made in the instant pot.  I was watching some youtube videos on freezer dump meals that I could get together for the boys and dh to toss into the IP when I am working at the second job in the evenings.  That way they could have a good meal that is easy to prep.  We will see how this tastes for me to prep it for them to cook.    Crossing my fingers that they like it lol
> 
> Well...have a great rest of your day everyone!!!!




Hope your DS day went well.......it`s going to be so different for them for sure......and kids who like routine might find it a little bit extra of a struggle. 

Er.........gin won......although I`m guessing you knew that would win....... Tea is for breakfast and mid afternoon!




Went to bed early last night.....had the best sleep.......Tom sat up watching a tv show called Red Dwarf.....comedy show from way back and they brought it back.....junk to me, but he started watching the Box Set from 1988!!! And not about dwarves! Said he came up to bed around 2am! Never heard a thing.......although I did just get into bed and saw a spider on the ceiling.....darn it! No way could I leave it up there, we have very high ceilings so had to go down and get the extending part of the dyson and got it that way........

It`s starting to cool down generally so they will be making their way indoors. We are surrounded by farmland, so I`m surprised we don`t get more........famous last words!

Cloudy but warm today, think it`s to be 70F which isn`t bad.......but by next week temps will start to drop for us over here generally. 

A morning of shopping is ahead for us.......joy!! All food though.......then have my little buddy Elise for an hour or so till her mother is out of a meeting......her grandmother is my friend but she has a job so where their schedule conflicts occasionally, I step in where I can. She is adorable and starts school next week.......4 seems so young. We all started school at 4, and now I remember how young I thought Kyle was back then.......she`s similar to Kyle in that she`s not 5 till early next year. She is so looking forward to school......

Tom has requested if I would make meatballs tonight, but if it`s going to be warm, we might just grill again.......seems a shame to waste a night when soon it`ll be too cold to be out cooking. 

Plain old toast with preserves this morning.......neither of us fancied anything more than that. 




































Have a great Thursday..............​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning to Julie and Schumi.  

Ah, we get that very muggy with rain chances and 89 the high. Seems the warm weather system is back, and the heat and humidity means rain. Like phone will be give me thunderstorms warnings, like the one late last night, that expired a few minutes ago. I am sure I w get another one, before the day is done. But per the weather lady this morning, as the rain moves out late today, a stretch of beautiful weather for the holiday weekend. A full sunny Friday, a mostly sunny Saturday, and full sunny Sunday and Monday. 80’s and lower humidity too, those days. Woot! I mean, Woot!

Yep, all about routine, and mine includes that ah so nice cups of tea. Then a search for what to eat for breakfast. Thinking maybe there is a waffle left, so that may be the choice. I could use some more milk, but oddly, lots of milk in the grocery cases, but not the size I want. Grr. Told little one to make another grocery run today, and hope. Smart girl, planned all her classes to end by 12:30pm. While she is not that early bird, she knows early classes means rest of day, can relax. Well, do an errand for me, today.

Ah, Julie’s in the back to school routine. Hope both kids are enjoying their time back in a new school year. Ah yes, how nice you go out with Louie. Yeah, we trained all our dogs, until we go downstairs, no getting up. With a fenced in yard, we rarely went out with them for the morning going out. Sometimes in the afternoon, we’d sit out as they enjoyed and used the yard. Yum, a for another good sounding dinner. Me, thinking pasta. As all like it, and we have fresh pasta again, as little one made a grocery run last night, seems was in the mood for soup last night, and none in the closet. So, went with her, and picked up some ravioli. Easy, one pot meal. Yep.


Wirh that


Yep, do your part to get hydrated.  Schumi and I start with tea, and Julie has her coffee.  Let’s go homies.  Drink up, as yes,
 Woot! 

Later homies, have a terrific Thirsty Thursday.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, and Keisha, hope flight was good, and having fun!  Great to be away this holiday weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

Glad you enjoyed your tea Lynne.......and some nice weather too. 



Warm here, well, 70ish which is fine for us.....but this afternoon we have a high breeze swirling around us.....no grilling out tonight.....so making up meatballs, make a sauce and cook some pasta.....easy dinner. Usually I prefer to make up my sauce the day before....but my sauce is always lovely...even if I say so myself! Meatballs I`ll just make up with beef tonight. 

Beautiful day though. Feels like a Wednesday for some reason.

Had my friends granddaughter and she ended up staying longer as her mother was delayed....she`s a lawyer so it can happen. So she had lunch with us which was lovely......she`s a kid who eats whatever you put in front of her. Such a lovely child. 

Sauce needs stirring.......


----------



## Lynne G

Aw, Elise sounds like such a cute kid.  Nice you can watch her when needed, Schumi.  Older one does not like red sauce, so I just do a butter based one.  Pasta dinner for us too.  Eh, may bake some chicken to go with it.


----------



## Charade67

Bored out of my mind at work today. I have finished up everything that needs to be done. I might take an early lunch today.




schumigirl said:


> Tom is maniacal about rinsing off the plates to excess before we put them in the dishwasher......only becauses he get the job of cleaning the filter if things clog up.......there`s method there.


Will you get him to talk to my husband? Mine doesn’t believe in rinsing anything. He says that you shouldn’t have to wash the dishes before washing the dishes. I agree with that somewhat. Our dishwasher is old and doesn’t clean as well as it should. He doesn’t understand that dried on food doesn’t always come out easily.

I’m going to go find something to do.


----------



## keishashadow

I may not (willingly) come home


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I may not (willingly) come home



Looks gorgeous Janet......wouldn`t blame you for staying there!!!

Looks hot and very relaxing.......is it quiet?


----------



## Lynne G

What gorgeous weather!  Lucky Keisha. Yeah, I wouldn’t want to leave either.  Enjoy!


----------



## macraven

Keisha looks like you and Dave have the place to yourself.
Don’t see any peeps on the beach or in the pool

Enjoy the great weather and don't come home pregnant.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Bored out of my mind at work today. I have finished up everything that needs to be done. I might take an early lunch today.
> 
> 
> 
> Will you get him to talk to my husband? Mine doesn’t believe in rinsing anything. He says that you shouldn’t have to wash the dishes before washing the dishes. I agree with that somewhat. Our dishwasher is old and doesn’t clean as well as it should. He doesn’t understand that dried on food doesn’t always come out easily.
> 
> I’m going to go find something to do.



It makes sense to rinse off the worst of what`s on the dishes and cutlery.....otherwise, yes  the filter will clog. I do it too, he just has a habit of asking me if I did it......er, yes......

We only changed our dishwasher not so long ago......we got one that doesn`t have the basket for cutlery, it`s a full drawer on top and it is much better, gives you more room if you have a lot of dishes with company or just used a lot....wouldn`t go back to a basket now.





macraven said:


> Keisha looks like you and Dave have the place to yourself.
> Don’t see any peeps on the beach or in the pool
> 
> Enjoy the great weather and don't come home pregnant.



Doesn`t it look amazing!! 

And good advice for anyone......lol.......



Been a lovely evening here. Tom loved my pasta sauce with meatballs. Used a sweet and spicy blasamic vinegar from a farmers market....it was a nice addition to the dish. Nice glass of Shiraz to go with it......

Then, wandered over the fields to the farm closest to us and picked up some eggs. Usually he leaves them at the gate for us, but he`s been poorly so we wanted to check on him and his wife......they`re better now. They never charge is for the eggs, but we always leave money in their honesty box where the eggs are......if they know we do they never mention it. Lovely couple. I told her the pears are really thriving so we`ll get them over to her as soon as they`re ready to be picked......I only ask for a jar of their chutney in return......

Started watching a show called The Fall with Gillian Anderson.....it`s slow, but very good......will give it a shot.......

yep, hope our Keisha is having a wonderful trip........


----------



## Lynne G

McK, stay safe.  Severe Thunderstorms and Tornadoes risk this evening.  Phone says both expire  at 10pm.


----------



## mckennarose

As usual I'm a few days behind!
Lots going on here and my bloodwork didn't come back good, but we're working through it.

DD's school has well over 200 cases now, and there is a lag in reporting.  We know someone who works there and he told us.  I really think they should send the kids home, especially since they are all online now.  I saw Temple went all online and they are sending kids home by Sept. 13.  I believe they're the second largest school to Penn State Main campus.

Trying to figure out plans for Labor Day and where all my kids will be and how to get them here.  And what to make.


Lynne G said:


> Great Halloween items, McK! You are talented, that’s so evident.


Thank you!  It's fun for me.


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Wow are you talented! Really love all the shirts and pillows and ears! Gives me some fun ideas of new things to try this year! Cool dementor too. I don’t think I could have one at my house I think I’d scare myself lol.


Thanks!  Anytime you want to talk creating things, message me. I love it!  The dementor is only a little guy, so he's harmless.


Charade67 said:


> Oops, lost my quote for MRose. I am impressed with your decorating skills.


Thank you!  


Charade67 said:


> I guess I am the odd one out here. I don't care that much for Halloween. I could go crazy with Christmas decorations if I had more room.


As much as I love Halloween, I do twice as much for Christmas.  I do put up multiple trees and decorate every room in my house.  I host Christmas Eve dinner, which is a traditional Italian La Vigilia di Natale, so I like to make it special for my family.  I don't know what this year will bring, so I may not decorate as much if we don't have a house full.


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Very Cool!!!


Thanks!


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> I love them both too! I go a little crazier for Christmas but since I’ve maxed out every square inch for Christmas already I’m working on expanding my fall decor


Yay!  After Halloween, I do put up more pumpkin and Fall decor since I also host Thanksgiving.  My black tree goes up for Halloween, then a Thanksgiving change, then a Christmas change.  Any excuse to keep it up longer!
My kids describe my Halloween decor as "creepy chic".  LOL!  I think it's more Borgin and Burke's.  I did just find some sparkly skulls at Michael's last week that I'm working into my Halloween tree decor.


schumigirl said:


> Can`t go wrong with some Mr Depp!!!


You can NEVER go wrong with Mr. Depp!!  Sigh.....
 


schumigirl said:


> Not many go out all over here on Halloween decorations....there` a few, but not generally as big a thing over here as it is in America....wish it was though.


I think you should start a trend in the UK.


schumigirl said:


> You are very talented mrose.......love the tee shirts......but all of your creations are amazing!! You must have a lot of fun making everything up.......


Thank you!  I have fun figuring things out.  Most of what I create is on the computer using several different programs but I'm also artistic using a lot of different mediums.  I like learning new things.  I used to work in an office, among many other things, and I haven't been since my illness so I do keep busy with making things.


schumigirl said:


> September is here!!! Scary movie once or twice a week till Halloween.......


It's officially time to start the Halloween movies.  I'm super excited about it!  What's on your play list?  I know you like the super scary movies!  I'm a chicken, but I do like some movies.  I think it's so funny that HHN did a Killer Klowns last year because hubby and I LOVE that movie!  But we're 80's kids, so we love anything kitschy like that.


schumigirl said:


> We do occasionally have a winter barbecue, but it`s a one of!


We move our grill to the back deck for winter because we do like to use it occasionally.  We have to shovel the snow and ice off, but it's worth it.  


Realfoodfans said:


> Is Chocolate Fudge cake acceptable for breakfast?


Ummm, It's acceptable any time of the day.  


Lynne G said:


> And I like the microwave low, as we have ours above the stove, and being short does not help


We have a microwave over our range too, but it's broken right now.  DH and I went to replace it a few months ago, but it is a project!  So we bought a cheap microwave from Walmart that we have on our kitchen buffet right now.  That project will have to wait until we can figure it out.


Charade67 said:


> We had our roof replaced last year.


We had our roof done two years ago.  Quite a few of us have had that expense.  Our garage roof needs replacing next.  Ugh!



schumigirl said:


>


That is soooo accurate!  
I actually prefer driving in Orlando than Philly or NYC.  Even though it's like a bumper car ride!


macraven said:


> charade, we put an order in for a new dishwasher a month ago
> Was told no idea when it would come in as they are back ordered still
> It could come in October-December


Oh yikes!  We need a new one too.  Our dishwasher is on the back side of our kitchen island which has our sink too.  We have all stainless appliances except for the dishwasher, which we were hoping would last a little longer.  No one can see the door of it since it faces the range so we didn't replace it right away.  Hubby just replaced the seal so it's doing ok for now, but won't last too much longer.  


keishashadow said:


> that’s ok. They comped is to big seats & had a nice meal at Primanti s. waiting to board Now


Have a great trip.  Primanti's and leaving PA?!  I'm super jealous.


schumigirl said:


> We both love driving in Florida......yes, the I-4 isn`t the happiest place to drive in, but everywhere else is so much fun! It`s one of the few things we have ever have a discussion over.....who get`s to drive.....lol......now it`s whoever grabs the keys first!


How do you find driving on the other side of the roads?  I always thought driving in the UK would be the death of me, trying to remember to drive on the opposite side!  We made sure all our kids learned how to drive in bigger cities, so they wouldn't be intimidated by it, so they've all driven in Orlando on I4.  Now that they're older, they're all pros and it doesn't bother them.  I don't mind driving in Florida either, unless it's a massive downpour.  Those do scare me.  I can drive in snow and ice and not blink, but those downpours rattle me!


Charade67 said:


> Will you get him to talk to my husband? Mine doesn’t believe in rinsing anything. He says that you shouldn’t have to wash the dishes before washing the dishes. I agree with that somewhat. Our dishwasher is old and doesn’t clean as well as it should. He doesn’t understand that dried on food doesn’t always come out easily.


I always say that the little men that people think live in the dishwasher to remove the stuck-on grime didn't do their job today, so people need to rinse the dishes beforehand.  



Lynne G said:


> McK, stay safe. Severe Thunderstorms and Tornadoes risk this evening. Phone says both expire at 10pm.


Oh yikes!  I'll be checking radar.  Today was sunny, hot and humid.  Light sprinkles about an hour ago, but it's ripe for major thunderstorms and tornadoes.  Ugh!

Stay safe too!!


----------



## mckennarose

@Lynne G : did you see Lindblom is suited up for the Flyguys tonight!?  Good for him!


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, and so happy he is feeling well after all those treatments he had to do.  Older one will ge watching that’s for sure, McK.  And yeah, have had rain, and some loud thunder, so far, with some noisy gusts of wind.  Yep, no going out tonight.


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Yes, and so happy he is feeling well after all those treatments he had to do.  Older one will ge watching that’s for sure, McK.  And yeah, have had rain, and some loud thunder, so far, with some noisy gusts of wind.  Yep, no going out tonight.


Still light here, nothing yet. Stay safe!
Lindblom is playing!  That's impressive, good for him!  FlyGuys up 2-0!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Looks gorgeous Janet......wouldn`t blame you for staying there!!!
> 
> Looks hot and very relaxing.......is it quiet?


Except for the random redneck with a speaker lol


macraven said:


> Keisha looks like you and Dave have the place to yourself.
> Don’t see any peeps on the beach or in the pool
> 
> Enjoy the great weather and don't come home pregnant.


It’s dead here, was far busier in May


mckennarose said:


> As usual I'm a few days behind!
> Lots going on here and my bloodwork didn't come back good, but we're working through it.
> 
> DD's school has well over 200 cases now, and there is a lag in reporting.  We know someone who works there and he told us.  I really think they should send the kids home, especially since they are all online now.  I saw Temple went all online and they are sending kids home by Sept. 13.  I believe they're the second largest school to Penn State Main campus.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Yay!  After Halloween, I do put up more pumpkin and Fall decor since I also host Thanksgiving.  My black tree goes up for Halloween, then a Thanksgiving change, then a Christmas change.  Any excuse to keep it up longer!
> My kids describe my Halloween decor as "creepy chic".  LOL!  I think it's more Borgin and Burke's.  I did just find some sparkly skulls at Michael's last week that I'm working into my Halloween tree decor.
> 
> You can NEVER go wrong with Mr. Depp!!  Sigh.....
> View attachment 523550
> 
> I think you should start a trend in the UK.
> 
> Thank you!  I have fun figuring things out.  Most of what I create is on the computer using several different programs but I'm also artistic using a lot of different mediums.  I like learning new things.  I used to work in an office, among many other things, and I haven't been since my illness so I do keep busy with making things.
> 
> It's officially time to start the Halloween movies.  I'm super excited about it!  What's on your play list?  I know you like the super scary movies!  I'm a chicken, but I do like some movies.  I think it's so funny that HHN did a Killer Klowns last year because hubby and I LOVE that movie!  But we're 80's kids, so we love anything kitschy like that.
> 
> We move our grill to the back deck for winter because we do like to use it occasionally.  We have to shovel the snow and ice off, but it's worth it.
> 
> Ummm, It's acceptable any time of the day.
> 
> We have a microwave over our range too, but it's broken right now.  DH and I went to replace it a few months ago, but it is a project!  So we bought a cheap microwave from Walmart that we have on our kitchen buffet right now.  That project will have to wait until we can figure it out.
> 
> We had our roof done two years ago.  Quite a few of us have had that expense.  Our garage roof needs replacing next.  Ugh!
> 
> 
> That is soooo accurate!
> I actually prefer driving in Orlando than Philly or NYC.  Even though it's like a bumper car ride!
> 
> Oh yikes!  We need a new one too.  Our dishwasher is on the back side of our kitchen island which has our sink too.  We have all stainless appliances except for the dishwasher, which we were hoping would last a little longer.  No one can see the door of it since it faces the range so we didn't replace it right away.  Hubby just replaced the seal so it's doing ok for now, but won't last too much longer.
> 
> Have a great trip.  Primanti's and leaving PA?!  I'm super jealous.
> 
> How do you find driving on the other side of the roads?  I always thought driving in the UK would be the death of me, trying to remember to drive on the opposite side!  We made sure all our kids learned how to drive in bigger cities, so they wouldn't be intimidated by it, so they've all driven in Orlando on


Aw, good luck on the bloodwork results.

That’s disturbing to read the numbers spiraling so in your neck of the woods. Stay safe

so

If u look closely at the hotel, top floor last round balcony on the left is the mr waving. Least he wasn’t mooning me

dinner tonight, salads dispatched already & gave me most of my shrimp. Fillets-melted in our mouths.  Old school italian place, angelos has been here forever 

I refused to play corona hole


Going to take a walk on the beach before the sea monsters come out


----------



## macraven

I enlarged your pictures

I see Dave in one pic!
And see you and a butt shot in the other pic

Enjoy the trip and sunshine!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. I am still bored. Dh has decided to watch some Elvis movie. I have no interest in it. 



keishashadow said:


> I may not (willingly) come home


 Looks like a nice place to stay awhile. 



schumigirl said:


> We only changed our dishwasher not so long ago......we got one that doesn`t have the basket for cutlery, it`s a full drawer on top and it is much better, gives you more room if you have a lot of dishes with company or just used a lot....wouldn`t go back to a basket now.


I've been wondering about the ones with the extra cutlery rack. I hate the basket in the dishwasher that we have now. 



mckennarose said:


> DD's school has well over 200 cases now, and there is a lag in reporting. We know someone who works there and he told us. I really think they should send the kids home, especially since they are all online now. I saw Temple went all online and they are sending kids home by Sept. 13. I believe they're the second largest school to Penn State Main campus.
> 
> Trying to figure out plans for Labor Day and where all my kids will be and how to get them here. And what to make.


 Those numbers are disturbing. I really hope they don't increase. Today one of our therapists told me that B's school had 2 dorm floors on quarantine. I texted both dh and B and neither Had heard anything about that. 

I am going to be alone for Labor Day. The university doesn't take that day off. 


Something a little trippy tonight.


----------



## macraven

Do believe with charades light tonight, no one will have issues stumbling to the door.

In fact, you might need to wear sunglasses when you get near the porch.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> As usual I'm a few days behind!
> Lots going on here and my bloodwork didn't come back good, but we're working through it.
> 
> DD's school has well over 200 cases now, and there is a lag in reporting.  We know someone who works there and he told us.  I really think they should send the kids home, especially since they are all online now.  I saw Temple went all online and they are sending kids home by Sept. 13.  I believe they're the second largest school to Penn State Main campus.
> 
> Trying to figure out plans for Labor Day and where all my kids will be and how to get them here.  And what to make.
> 
> Thank you!  It's fun for me.
> 
> Thanks!  Anytime you want to talk creating things, message me. I love it!  The dementor is only a little guy, so he's harmless.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> As much as I love Halloween, I do twice as much for Christmas.  I do put up multiple trees and decorate every room in my house.  I host Christmas Eve dinner, which is a traditional Italian La Vigilia di Natale, so I like to make it special for my family.  I don't know what this year will bring, so I may not decorate as much if we don't have a house full.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Yay!  After Halloween, I do put up more pumpkin and Fall decor since I also host Thanksgiving.  My black tree goes up for Halloween, then a Thanksgiving change, then a Christmas change.  Any excuse to keep it up longer!
> My kids describe my Halloween decor as "creepy chic".  LOL!  I think it's more Borgin and Burke's.  I did just find some sparkly skulls at Michael's last week that I'm working into my Halloween tree decor.
> 
> You can NEVER go wrong with Mr. Depp!!  Sigh.....
> View attachment 523550
> 
> I think you should start a trend in the UK.
> 
> Thank you!  I have fun figuring things out.  Most of what I create is on the computer using several different programs but I'm also artistic using a lot of different mediums.  I like learning new things.  I used to work in an office, among many other things, and I haven't been since my illness so I do keep busy with making things.
> 
> It's officially time to start the Halloween movies.  I'm super excited about it!  What's on your play list?  I know you like the super scary movies!  I'm a chicken, but I do like some movies.  I think it's so funny that HHN did a Killer Klowns last year because hubby and I LOVE that movie!  But we're 80's kids, so we love anything kitschy like that.
> 
> We move our grill to the back deck for winter because we do like to use it occasionally.  We have to shovel the snow and ice off, but it's worth it.
> 
> Ummm, It's acceptable any time of the day.
> 
> We have a microwave over our range too, but it's broken right now.  DH and I went to replace it a few months ago, but it is a project!  So we bought a cheap microwave from Walmart that we have on our kitchen buffet right now.  That project will have to wait until we can figure it out.
> 
> We had our roof done two years ago.  Quite a few of us have had that expense.  Our garage roof needs replacing next.  Ugh!
> 
> 
> That is soooo accurate!
> I actually prefer driving in Orlando than Philly or NYC.  Even though it's like a bumper car ride!
> 
> Oh yikes!  We need a new one too.  Our dishwasher is on the back side of our kitchen island which has our sink too.  We have all stainless appliances except for the dishwasher, which we were hoping would last a little longer.  No one can see the door of it since it faces the range so we didn't replace it right away.  Hubby just replaced the seal so it's doing ok for now, but won't last too much longer.
> 
> Have a great trip.  Primanti's and leaving PA?!  I'm super jealous.
> 
> How do you find driving on the other side of the roads?  I always thought driving in the UK would be the death of me, trying to remember to drive on the opposite side!  We made sure all our kids learned how to drive in bigger cities, so they wouldn't be intimidated by it, so they've all driven in Orlando on I4.  Now that they're older, they're all pros and it doesn't bother them.  I don't mind driving in Florida either, unless it's a massive downpour.  Those do scare me.  I can drive in snow and ice and not blink, but those downpours rattle me!
> 
> I always say that the little men that people think live in the dishwasher to remove the stuck-on grime didn't do their job today, so people need to rinse the dishes beforehand.
> 
> 
> Oh yikes!  I'll be checking radar.  Today was sunny, hot and humid.  Light sprinkles about an hour ago, but it's ripe for major thunderstorms and tornadoes.  Ugh!
> 
> Stay safe too!!




Good luck on the bloods. And that is a lot of cases!

It`s easy to drive on the "wrong" side of the road.....it takes no time at all to master it......although when you see some tourists....yikes!!!! I always said they should tell everyone on the plane coming in you can turn right on red when allowed.....I get so frustrated stuck behind someone who doesn`t know.....it`s a lot of fun though. Yes, the downpours can be something else. Only once were we on the I-4 and everything stopped due to a massive downpour......even the idiots!!

Movies are a mixed bag.....really funny ones like Abbott and Costello.....the munsters, Addams Family and obviously Halloween...only the first two though, some Hitchcock......The Conjuring. Never watch gory horrors, don`t like things like Saw or Hostel, they are despicable movies. Love the comedy scary movies and kitchy ones too. But, biggest disappointment ever was The Exorcist......never scared me a jot....avoided it for years as I thought it was going to be terrifying.....it wasn`t. Complete nonsense.

Have a great weekend......





keishashadow said:


> Except for the random redneck with a speaker lol
> 
> It’s dead here, was far busier in May
> 
> Aw, good luck on the bloodwork results.
> 
> That’s disturbing to read the numbers spiraling so in your neck of the woods. Stay safe
> 
> so
> 
> If u look closely at the hotel, top floor last round balcony on the left is the mr waving. Least he wasn’t mooning me
> 
> dinner tonight, salads dispatched already & gave me most of my shrimp. Fillets-melted in our mouths.  Old school italian place, angelos has been here forever
> View attachment 523579
> I refused to play corona hole
> 
> View attachment 523580
> Going to take a walk on the beach before the sea monsters come out




Now that looks a good meal!!!!

lol.....I don`t know......a good moon picture now and again is cute......

Looks great!





Charade67 said:


> Good evening. I am still bored. Dh has decided to watch some Elvis movie. I have no interest in it.
> 
> Looks like a nice place to stay awhile.
> 
> I've been wondering about the ones with the extra cutlery rack. I hate the basket in the dishwasher that we have now.
> 
> Those numbers are disturbing. I really hope they don't increase. Today one of our therapists told me that B's school had 2 dorm floors on quarantine. I texted both dh and B and neither Had heard anything about that.
> 
> I am going to be alone for Labor Day. The university doesn't take that day off.
> 
> 
> Something a little trippy tonight.
> View attachment 523632




When you do replace it, definitely look at the drawers for cutlery. The amount of times I stabbed my hand putting cutlery in the basket was ridiculous. The drawer is so much better.

I`m with you on the movie.....wouldn`t be my choice either.....but then I`m not an Elvis fan at all!





macraven said:


> Do believe with charades light tonight, no one will have issues stumbling to the door.
> 
> In fact, you might need to wear sunglasses when you get near the porch.



Woke me up......lol.........



I think this new duvet is making me sleep so much better than before....and I always sleep well!!! It`s like having a big fluffy cloud hug you all night.....

Sun is shining but haven`t decided what to do yet this morning.......housework....a walk....or something else......hmmm.

Breakfast first, muffins were requested, so made them last night, but no blueberries so cranberry it is, and some new bacon we haven`t tried before, looks nice though.

But, it`s friday........











































Happy Friday...........​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hello everyone.  Keisha we would love to be joining you on that beach!

Very anxious this morning for lovely DIL - more Virgin redundancies being announced today - she has zoom meeting later.  Has survived the first two cuts but beginning to feel its time to let go.  No signs of improvement and she needs her salary having recently moved.  We have told them we will help out but she’s very hardworking and customer focused so sure she’ll get something else when ready.  It’s been her way of life for so long but she’s recently reduced from long haul out of London to the regular routes from Manchester.  Praying for her well being today as she is so worried.

@schumigirl your breakfast always sound so good - since I have to watch what I eat I only bake occasionally now and I really miss it.  Problem is if I make my bread, muffins etc we just devour it.  No self control.  When I early retired I got into it even more and did a food blog for a few years - got invited to all sorts of events and classes.  River Cottage a particular favourite (not sure if US homies will have ever seen Hugh).  Gram flour I can cope with for occasional pastry or scones but definitely not the same.

Just the two of us for the weekend - GC away and Em going straight off from work for a weekend on Anglesey with a friend.

So after I’ve had my hair done we are driving to collect an order in the next County and will return via an out of town M&S food hall and get something good for tonight.  Jobs to do tomorrow then Sunday meeting friends with their dog and lunch out after a walk.

Catch up later hope everyone heads into a peace weekend.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Schumi and Julie.

Schumi always has me at bacon and tea. Yum, muffins and bacon. Sounds like a good breakfast. Little one made more chocolate chip mini muffins, so maybe that muffin will be my breakfast. Tea is already made though. If the weather was nice, I hope you got a walk in, as housework, walk better choice. 

Julie, I hope good news for DIL.  A shame so many are let go, as business trying to stay open.  Hope your weekend is nice.  Ours is a holiday one, so looking to enjoy the nice weather they are saying we will have.  

McK, yay, the fly guys stay in the hunt for last game this weekend.  Was good to see them win, though they are not good at keeping the lead. Storm line last night, was moving fast, 20 or so minutes of rain, thunder and a gust of wind.  That was it last night.  So, even with that rain, roads sound not wet, so doubt there is much wet outside today, and with that sunny day predicted, any puddles or wet grass, dry soon enough.  

Still dark out, as still before the sunrise.  Sunglasses ready as hoping to get out this afternoon.  Walk sounds perfect in the nice weather we should be having.  


Ah yes, fabulous Friday to you all.  Bonus holiday weekend homies.  Well, for many of us.  Woot!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Happy Friday SANS fam! This week absolutely flew by - I can't believe the long weekend is almost here! And another day closer for Lynne, DLPN, Mac, and me to trek to the homeland! Yay!



keishashadow said:


> Going to take a walk on the beach before the sea monsters come out



Looks really nice there glad you are having a great time! Thanks for sharing the beautiful pics!



schumigirl said:


> I think this new duvet is making me sleep so much better than before....and I always sleep well!!! It`s like having a big fluffy cloud hug you all night.....



There is nothing better than good linens on the bed! A fresh fluffy duvet sounds absolutely amazing! As do your bacon and cranberry muffins. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Very anxious this morning for lovely DIL - more Virgin redundancies being announced today



Good luck to your DIL - hope things go well for her. That has to be so nerve-wracking.



Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, fabulous Friday to you all. Bonus holiday weekend homies. Well, for many of us. Woot!



Woot indeed!

Woke up this morning and it was 47! I am not ready for these kind of temperatures at all. It is sad when I need it to warm up before I can go on my walk! One of these days I guess I will just have to layer up but not quite ready for that yet.

Hope you all have a fabulous weekend coming up! We will be working on the house putting up shiplap but very happy to 3 days to do it in!


----------



## mckennarose

keishashadow said:


> That’s disturbing to read the numbers spiraling so in your neck of the woods. Stay safe


It's in a town not far from us, but not mine.  DD's university is about 30-45 minutes away.  There's a lag in the university getting results, which I think is attributed to both the time it takes to process the tests and also if the kids don't pass that info. on to the college right away the college has to rely on getting the information from the health department, which can also take a few days.  From Monday to Wednesday they had 50 new cases.  They will update again tonight, so we'll see.


Charade67 said:


> Today one of our therapists told me that B's school had 2 dorm floors on quarantine. I texted both dh and B and neither Had heard anything about that.


I think they should just send the kids home in DD's uni.  Wednesday's numbers had 38 isolating in the dorms and 165 in off campus housing.  The rest went home to quarantine.  They had initially set aside 72 dorm rooms for quarantine, but with 38 students on Wednesday, those 72 rooms don't seem like enough.  We'll see how the numbers are later.


Charade67 said:


> The university doesn't take that day off.


DD will be in virtual class at 9am too.  


schumigirl said:


> I get so frustrated stuck behind someone who doesn`t know.....it`s a lot of fun though


Here we can tell tourists when they try to figure out the round-abouts or squares.  We don't have many, but they always go slow trying to figure it out.  Sometimes they trip me up too though!


Lynne G said:


> McK, yay, the fly guys stay in the hunt for last game this weekend. Was good to see them win, though they are not good at keeping the lead.


I started to fall asleep in 1 OT, but my dd told me they won later.  She was watching with her boyfriend who is a big fan.  I'll probably watch tomorrow night.  


Lynne G said:


> Storm line last night, was moving fast, 20 or so minutes of rain, thunder and a gust of wind.


We only got some light sprinkles.  It's a little wet now, and gloomy out.  DD is in "class" right now and we're going to Sam's later.  Maybe lunch outside at CoreLife, if it's not rainy.  I still can't bring myself to eat indoors yet.

Have a good day and weekend everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

Enjoy your meal, and hope weather improves, McK.  Never heard of CoreLife, though.  And me either, not ready to eat in an indoor restaurant any time soon.  Have fun shopping at Sam’s.  Every time we’ve been to ours, the parking lot was really busy.  Hard to find a close spot.  But thankfully, did not have to wait long to checkout.  Figure it will be very busy, with a very sunny long holiday weekend.  

Yay, Elsa doing the countdown too.  Ack, that is a cool temp to wake up to.  We are still in shorts and tee shirts.  Most of the time, we gave a warm September.  No jackets needed at night, quite yet, too.  Enjoy your long weekend.


----------



## Realfoodfans

No final news for DIL - two “meetings” but Virgin have 45 days before they inform individuals what’s happening where.  Won’t post anything more about options until press released.

On our travels today we called in at a co-operative cafe that we often used to visit.  Very few tables but they are trying to carry on - Kev had something called a Mumbai breakfast - he said it was really tasty but we’re not sure what the Mumbai connection is.

Three types of cheese with chillies, onions & peppers cooked like a Welsh rarebit with fried eggs on the top.



We did a few errands then picked up some treats for our evening meal.

Glad a few are able to be planning their trips.

Happy weekend planning all.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday everyone. I should be doing something productive, but haven't started anything yet. 
Another hot day today, but it is supposed to drop about 10 degrees tomorrow. Dh and I have decided to take a trip to the Richmond Zoo. They have 2 new exhibits I want to see. 

Today I took my tiger puzzle to Hobby Lobby to get it framed.  After dropping it off I decided to wander around a bit and ended up buying 2 new puzzles. 




Realfoodfans said:


> Very anxious this morning for lovely DIL - more Virgin redundancies being announced today - she has zoom meeting later. Has survived the first two cuts but beginning to feel its time to let go.


 This must be very frustrating for her. Hoping she is able to keep her job. 



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Happy Friday SANS fam! This week absolutely flew by - I can't believe the long weekend is almost here! And another day closer for Lynne, DLPN, Mac, and me to trek to the homeland! Yay!


 I am looking forward to pictures and trip reports. I am living vicariously through the rest of you right now. 

Guess I should go start some laundry or somethino.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Labor Day Weekend already!!!!!

We have a hot forecast ahead then a bit of a brief cool down 101 for Sunday, but I love the heat, no shortage of wonderful food and drinks throughout the weekend, ribeyes, ribs, sausage, just to name a few and no that wasn’t me digging into the pecan pie already today.........

Hey what can I say I’m on a Seefood diet....

If I see it I eat it!!!!!

Mck if you run into a fireball shortage, let me know.......

Lynne I like the sound of that clock!!!


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> It's in a town not far from us, but not mine.  DD's university is about 30-45 minutes away.  There's a lag in the university getting results, which I think is attributed to both the time it takes to process the tests and also if the kids don't pass that info. on to the college right away the college has to rely on getting the information from the health department, which can also take a few days.  From Monday to Wednesday they had 50 new cases.  They will update again tonight, so we'll see.
> 
> I think they should just send the kids home in DD's uni.  Wednesday's numbers had 38 isolating in the dorms and 165 in off campus housing.  The rest went home to quarantine.  They had initially set aside 72 dorm rooms for quarantine, but with 38 students on Wednesday, those 72 rooms don't seem like enough.  We'll see how the numbers are later.
> 
> DD will be in virtual class at 9am too.
> 
> Here we can tell tourists when they try to figure out the round-abouts or squares.  We don't have many, but they always go slow trying to figure it out.  Sometimes they trip me up too though!
> 
> I started to fall asleep in 1 OT, but my dd told me they won later.  She was watching with her boyfriend who is a big fan.  I'll probably watch tomorrow night.
> 
> We only got some light sprinkles.  It's a little wet now, and gloomy out.  DD is in "class" right now and we're going to Sam's later.  Maybe lunch outside at CoreLife, if it's not rainy.  I still can't bring myself to eat indoors yet.
> 
> Have a good day and weekend everyone!



Roundabouts are easy peasy for us....our whole country is built around them it seems!!! You can`t go any distance at all for them, doubles and triples too......so driving in America is so easy for us. Even doing a roundabout the wrong way is easy........I did drive in Long Island.....beautiful place but my goodness the roads are bad and in need of resurfacing. 

I have to admit, we feel perfectly comfortable now eating in restaurants, I was wary initially but once I saw how procedures were being implemented, it was fine. It feels good to have a little normality with eating out. We haven`t yet just gone to the local pub for a drink, although we would as we`ve looked in and seen how they have separated everything out and it looks fine......

hope the numbers don`t keep rising....got to be worrying.....have a lovely weekend.




Elsa......I had quoted you but it`s gone.......no idea why.......yes, a new duvet is wonderful.....very snuggly....i did make some mor emuffins for tomorrow......bacon will be on the go from early hours......have a lovely weekend dong your DIY jobs....yes and extra day is nice! 



Charade......you too.....not sure where my multi quotes went........but hope you have a lovely time at the zoo tomorrow.....






Made spicy honey pork tenderloin and added in a cranberry jalapeno compote tonight for dinner......change of plan from what we thought.....but it was delicious. Our butcher has some lovely local produce so we are spoiled for choice. But, it was lovely......made some parmentier potatoes and popped in a few carrots......dinner sorted. 

Quiet night in again. Quite cool around 60F up till now.....about the same tomorrow.....sunshine but cooler. 

I think we can start up our book group beginning of next month.....looks good for it, most of us have the room that we can sit far enough apart. We`re away the first week so it`ll be after that I think....but now need to choose and order the books for those that will come back, maybe around 12 so far. I look forward to it......

Think we`ll go a drive tomorrow morning......maybe along the coast or into the countryside.....will decide in the morning.......

Time for a glass of chardonnay.........I hear Tom rumbling around choosing one right now.....lush!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, party weekend.  And yep, DisneyLife, only kind of seafood I like.  See food I like, yum.  Enjoy.  Heat lover here too. 

Kids want dumplings, and sushi for dinner. Fine with me, though only will eat the dumplings.

Enjoy your evening and wine, Schumi.

And yay, Charade got two new puzzles and picked up the craned one.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Charade67 hope you enjoy the zoo - I haven’t been able to get booked into ours but then last night tickets were released for the Christmas evening lantern walks - we’ve only been once before and it was lovely - and I managed to get us booked in for the end of November - all the weekend December ones went within an hour so we were lucky to get any with restricted numbers.

Watching the series “Away” on Netflix - a new one to us.


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Enjoy your meal, and hope weather improves, McK. Never heard of CoreLife, though. And me either, not ready to eat in an indoor restaurant any time soon. Have fun shopping at Sam’s. Every time we’ve been to ours, the parking lot was really busy. Hard to find a close spot. But thankfully, did not have to wait long to checkout. Figure it will be very busy, with a very sunny long holiday weekend.


We wound up eating at home before we went, but got sushi to bring home for dinner.  DH got and Italian sub, lol!  He doesn't like sushi.
Yeah Sam's was a madhouse today!  We were in and out, and I always use the app to scan and pay so we never wait in line.  The lines stretched all the way back to the middle of the store on both sides.  Yikes!


Realfoodfans said:


> Three types of cheese with chillies, onions & peppers cooked like a Welsh rarebit with fried eggs on the top.


That looks delicious!!


Charade67 said:


> Dh and I have decided to take a trip to the Richmond Zoo. They have 2 new exhibits I want to see.


Have fun!


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> no shortage of wonderful food and drinks throughout the weekend, ribeyes, ribs, sausage,


LOL, I just got ribs and chicken for the weekend.


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Mck if you run into a fireball shortage, let me know.......


I'm good for now.....



schumigirl said:


> hope the numbers don`t keep rising....got to be worrying.....have a lovely weekend.


The updated numbers today are only 31 students.  They also listed that 132 students that had it are now considered "recovered" as they are past the 14 day quarantine.  I guess that's good news and I hope they're ok. 


Lynne G said:


> Kids want dumplings, and sushi for dinner.


----------



## macraven

Roundabouts!

Had zero issues using them in southern Wisconsin/ northern Illinois.
Wish we had them down here in Georgia.
There is one town that does have roundabouts but no where near where I live. 

Everyday is a holiday to me being retired.
Completely forgot Labor Day is coming up.

Hope all have a nice day off work and enjoy family time!


----------



## Lynne G

Our little town put a round about in, a few years ago.  Guess being modeled after and taking the same name of a British town, we had to put one in the main drag. Eh, didn’t care, but is a pain when all don’t know how to use it.  There is a famous one we always use in Jersey, when going down the shore.   Famous, because a diner has always been there, named after that circle.

And yeah,
 

Ooh, and yeah,


Think that was DisneyLife.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

It’s getting dark can I put some light on for you?.???.??....


----------



## Charade67

That's a great light.


----------



## Charade67




----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all and happy Labour Day weekend.  Don’t suppose there will be any parades etc?

@Lynne G what is your town name?
@Charade67 it was National Fish and Chip (fries) day here yesterday but we didn’t have that as I’d already organised our meal when I read that!

Happy Anniversary to @schumigirl and Tom - hope a good day planned!

Joining the team and will be bacon for us this morning. 

Beautiful morning here and we’ve decided we will stay around the house and get some jobs done while just us as we are going to be out tomorrow- I want to do all the bedding first.

I’m going to make a crustless quiche for later which we can just have with salad.

First though my coffee!


----------



## macraven

happy anniversary Carole and tom


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Roundabouts!
> 
> Had zero issues using them in southern Wisconsin/ northern Illinois.
> Wish we had them down here in Georgia.
> There is one town that does have roundabouts but no where near where I live.
> 
> Everyday is a holiday to me being retired.
> Completely forgot Labor Day is coming up.
> 
> Hope all have a nice day off work and enjoy family time!




We said the same thing.....this not working for a living is fabulous!!! I could get used to this lady of leisure.......although I`m told I mastered that art years ago.......how true 





Charade67 said:


> View attachment 523922




Think that should be every day.........





Realfoodfans said:


> Morning all and happy Labour Day weekend.  Don’t suppose there will be any parades etc?
> 
> @Lynne G what is your town name?
> @Charade67 it was National Fish and Chip (fries) day here yesterday but we didn’t have that as I’d already organised our meal when I read that!
> 
> Happy Anniversary to @schumigirl and Tom - hope a good day planned!
> 
> Joining the team and will be bacon for us this morning.
> 
> Beautiful morning here and we’ve decided we will stay around the house and get some jobs done while just us as we are going to be out tomorrow- I want to do all the bedding first.
> 
> I’m going to make a crustless quiche for later which we can just have with salad.
> 
> First though my coffee!




Thanks RFF.........not much on the cards at all......





macraven said:


> happy anniversary Carole and tom




Thanks mac........



Yep, Saturday it is and our 28 year Anniversary........❤

No special plans today for this one, Kyle is in tonight so it`s his treat for takeout. Like most we don`t really buy gifts for anniversaries, unless it`s the special ones. I do remember our 25th with the New York and Orlando trip with great affection.......seems like yesterday! But then so does our wedding day! Might stick the wedding DVD on later and relive it....well, some of it........sad to see all the folks that are no longer with us though when we watch it. 

Didn`t get my usual Friday flowers yesterday, so fully expected them today.....and they`re beautiful. 

So, a quiet day for us......got some beautiful cards too which are always lovely. Even got one from my friends Vegan sister....I said thank you though and meant it.....

Have got two loads of washing out on the line......it`s brilliant sunshine but a cool brisque breeze which is perfect for drying......It`s quite sad that something like that makes me so happy......but it does...... To get everything washed, hung out to dry outside, ironed and put past in the same day......love it!

Bought some parma ham and shrimps for lunch with some olive bread and dinner is takeout curry courtesy of Kyle tonight........and he just declined the offer to sit and watch the wedding DVD with us......... wonder why!!!

May be a sipping champagne all day kind of day I think........







































Have a wonderful and happy Saturday......................​


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

schumigirl said:


> Saturday it is and our 28 year Anniversary.



Happy Anniversary!! Hope you and Tom have a wonderful day and many more years of happiness together. Enjoy that champagne all day.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Carole not sad at all about the laundry - I totally love it - have done just that with our bedding today and ironed it and straight back on the bed!  More drying now though sun has gone in for us at the moment.


----------



## mckennarose

schumigirl said:


> Yep, Saturday it is and our 28 year Anniversary......


Happy Anniversary!!!  Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Anniversary to Carole and Tom.  How nice to enjoy some flowers today, and takeout  too. Here’s to your 28 wonderful years.  

Yes, we go out to dinner on our anniversary, no gifts usually too. Depending on what next year looks like, we may be doing takeout this coming February. Flowers were in my home until older one was around 3. It was then we realized his trouble breathing most of the year, was due to allergies. We still have no live plants in our home. But that’s okay, I can have them outside, and to this day, he is medicated from Spring to the first frost, then sometimes around the winter holidays.

Ah ooh, how fitting bacon day. Yum. Pancakes were the breakfast this morning, all ate them, including picky eater. Then she had soup. Rest of us had eggs. Full now, and sun has been shining brightly since sunrise. How nice is that for a Saturday.

Yep, Saturday usually means wash for me too, and almost done, and did hang out some. With no rain predicted for today, and the next couple of days, most should dry quick. Then I think little one wants to go shopping and I have to return shoes I ordered. So liked the look of them, but sadly, not fitting right. And so, they get returned. Not sure what the kids want for dinner to night. With this so nice weather, thinking grilling will be done. Saw corn very cheap at this one grocery store, so will try to get there today, as fresh corn cobs on grill is delicious.

Have a super great Saturday, homies.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## macraven

Looks like you have two days of summer for you.
Yay

Your temps coming later up means coat weather. for two days  
Boo


----------



## J'aime Paris

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY CAROLE AND TOM!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Looks like you have two days of summer for you.
> Yay
> 
> Your temps coming later up means coat weather. for two days
> Boo



Yup almost 50 degree swing there, but looks like some pleasant temps after that.


----------



## macraven

When I lived in Chicagoland, hot summers were rare
But could always count on winters being cold and snow 

I lived 2.5 miles from Lake Michigan and had more cold than hot days.

Now living in GA, just the opposite weather.
No complaints about that...


----------



## schumigirl

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Happy Anniversary!! Hope you and Tom have a wonderful day and many more years of happiness together. Enjoy that champagne all day.



Thanks Elsa.......yep.....champagne all the way today......it`s just that kinda day......

Hope you`re having a lovely weekend too.......



Realfoodfans said:


> Carole not sad at all about the laundry - I totally love it - have done just that with our bedding today and ironed it and straight back on the bed!  More drying now though sun has gone in for us at the moment.



Yep, I almost expected it to blow out to sea today, it was incredibly breezy, but clamed down and the sun stayed out all day.....except for a weird downpour aroud 4pm......but by that time laundry was well  done and I was sipping fizz with Tom and 4 friends.......hope the sun stayed around for you today.....





mckennarose said:


> Happy Anniversary!!!  Have a wonderful day!




Thanks mrose......it`s been lovely.....even with the laundry.......lol........





Lynne G said:


> Happy Anniversary to Carole and Tom.  How nice to enjoy some flowers today, and takeout  too. Here’s to your 28 wonderful years.




Thanks Lynne.....yes, flowers were beautiful and saw some friends, so it`s just been lovely.....





J'aime Paris said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY CAROLE AND TOM!View attachment 524004




Awwww....thanks Lori.......and an appropriate image for us today........lol.....yes, we`ve been naughty!!! But it`s so nice........






macraven said:


> Now living in GA, just the opposite weather.
> No complaints about that...



You have the best weather of us all mac!! I love hearing how nice you have it there, yes, I do remember all your winters in Chicago......I`d last exactly one minute in that cold! 




After the laundry had all been done, we sat down to watch our wedding DVD....yes, I persuaded my somewhat bemused husband who said it`s only been three years since we last watched it...lol...and your point ......but he was saved a 3 to 4 hour wedding and reception DVD as two friends turned up with a card and a lovely bottle, then another couple arrived too......so we had a lovely afternoon mostly exchanging wedding talk......while sipping fizz.....it was really nice.

They tried to talk us into going out for dinner somewhere, but we just feel like staying in. We`ve had our Indian food and all of it was lovely....Kyle stuck with pizza.....not a curry fan. We`re going out next Saturday night though.

I have candles burning all over now as I do hate the lingering odour.....doesn`t last long with them burning. 

Now plan to watch some kind of movie.....no idea what yet......


----------



## bobbie68

it has been a busy week but it has gone by fast. Our weather has been up and down with temps and we had a couple of days of rain, we escaped any bad storms. I hear it is going to be warm and sunny  this weekend, we don't have plans just going to chill out at home and trying to purge more.

Brian had his interview on Tuedsay and now we just wait for their decision. He does had an interview yesterday and has one on Tuesday. I did my every couple of days job search for him. Thanks for all the good luck wishes and I do agree it will happen when it is meant too. We will be ready any way.

It is weird not having to worry about school this year with everything going on. Charlie is working a lot and Liv is on line. I am keeping everyone with children in school in my thoughts it all works out. I would not want that worry right now.

I was bad this week and did take out 2 nights one pizza and one chinese, just didn't want to cook. I did return to it last night and made broccoli pasta, tonight will be veggie burgers and fries.

Elsaspiritanimal  Thanks for the good luck wishes. Our move to Florida has been planned for years just waited to the teens were older, it is less complicated with the K-12 schools down there. My pepperoni sauce is very easy. I just sautee garlic, oil and the pepperoni (we use turkey, we don't eat pork and it is less greasy.) Once it is browned up and some of the oil from the peopperoni is in the pan I add 2 cans of  tomato sauce, season it up and cook it for about 45 minutes on low. The longer you cook it the more flavor it will have. I just put onion powder, garlic powder, salt, pepper and Italian herb seasoning. It is a nice quick flavorful sauce.

Lynne Thanks for the good luck wishes. It is good when you can space out home improvements. That stinks about the shoes, hope something that fits better is found. Pancakes for breakfast is a hit around here. The teens like some kind of chocolate in theirs I am plain old girl. 

Schumi Happy Anniversary to you and Tom. It sounds like a nice night with Kyle and good food. Glad that you are going to start your book club up again, it sounds nice. Charlie brought me a few books the past couple of holidays but every time I try to read them I get tired and close my eyes. Trying to pin the teens down for a movie night I hope you enjoy yours!!

Real I hope everything works out for your DIL will keep her in my thoughts. The Christmas lantern walks sounds very pretty. I love Christmas time with any lights. I hope you enjoy your quiche , my grandmother always made a good one. Have a good day out tomorrow.

Charade I hope your trip to the zoo today is a nice one. The teens did a marauders map puzzle last year and I put the clear protector over it. I think when we get our new house they are donating it to our HP collection that we want to put up. Enjoy your two new puzzles.

DLPN LOL! I hear you on the Seefood! The problem is that now at my age I just can't burn it like I use too. I enjoy the hot weather too, looking forward to it more year round in Florida. I love the E.T. light!!

Keisha love the pics, it looks beautiful! Glad you are enjoying yourself, I wouldn't want to go home either.

Mrose I am sorry to hear your blood work wasn't what you wanted. I understand the frustration with that I hope everything you are working on turns out . Your Christmas Eve sounds like mine. I do about 4 to 5 fish dishes then 1 or 2 others for my non-fish eating  friends. We usually have about 10 people and it is my favorite time to entertain. I will miss it if we are in Florida this year. I do have an Aunt that I grew up with about 3 hours from where we will be so may go to her house. It is such a tough decision with the colleges and schools. It is kind of almost a no win situation for both sides. Christmas is the only time I decorate it is my favorite holiday! I hope you found all your kids!!

Mac I hope you are having a nice relaxing weekend. I think weather can have a strong effect on how people feel, it sounds like GA was a great choice for you. I hope the kitties are doing good.

I want to send a special  to Tink, Monyklayn, Robo, Dix, Kstar,  Pumpkin and the rest of the SANS family! I hope everyone has a great and safe Labor Day Weekend!


----------



## macraven

A Bobbie sighting!!
Woot...

Thanks for catching us on how you and yours are doing.

Mummy dust and good thoughts your Mr lands a job in Florida and your house sells and you find a new one quickly!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Nice to see @bobbie68 catch up.  GC returned to school this week and all went well - can only hope numbers stay low so they can continue.

Glad everyone has had a good day.  Lots of nice food around too.

No tv tonight - set up Dad’s slide projector and went through all the slides I’ve found. Lovely to see old pictures of holidays from the 60’s/70’s. Just a few into the 80 ‘s. Kev found a couple of carousel slide holders on eBay like one in the box so when they arrive we will go through them again and get them neat and tidy to share with the family another night.

Cup of tea time.


----------



## Lynne G

Tea?  Yep, will have some later tonight too, Julie.  

Yay, a Bobbie post. Continuing sending good luck to DH in job hunt. Glad to hear kids having a work and online school routine.

Ack, DisneyLife, what a weather temp swing. Ours are in the 80’s this 7 day forecast. With sunny next two days, some rain to start the shorter work week, and then more sun and clouds to round next week. Saw Orlando’s, 90’s and chance of rain every day. Yep, sounds right. Packing mostly shorts and tee shirts. A lightweight jacket and most likely will be in pants coming and changing in airport to pants to return. Most likely will get cooler at home by the time I come back.

Cheesesteaks for dinner. Yum, no wiz for me. Regular square cheese. Full, and relaxing.

Glad Schumi has a nice meal, some alcohol, and visits from friends. I have no desire to look back at wedding pictures. I do keep one in a drawer in my office. The rest are in a cabinet at home.

Sky this afternoon was such a beautiful blue. Very little clouds around.  Such a peaceful night in store.  Yay!


----------



## Lynne G

No tripping tonight.  Clear sky, dark night.  May all have a good sleep, alright.


----------



## macraven

Now that’s a porch light we can see from miles away!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Quick drop in to say good morning.  

Worrying to see the California fires on our news again today.  Hope everyone there stays safe.

We are meeting up with friends for a dog walk this morning then Sunday dinner.  Kev had a walk with them last week but I haven’t seen them since March!  How can 6 months have gone by.

Hope everyone has a peaceful Sunday x


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> it has been a busy week but it has gone by fast. Our weather has been up and down with temps and we had a couple of days of rain, we escaped any bad storms. I hear it is going to be warm and sunny  this weekend, we don't have plans just going to chill out at home and trying to purge more.
> 
> Brian had his interview on Tuedsay and now we just wait for their decision. He does had an interview yesterday and has one on Tuesday. I did my every couple of days job search for him. Thanks for all the good luck wishes and I do agree it will happen when it is meant too. We will be ready any way.
> 
> It is weird not having to worry about school this year with everything going on. Charlie is working a lot and Liv is on line. I am keeping everyone with children in school in my thoughts it all works out. I would not want that worry right now.
> 
> I was bad this week and did take out 2 nights one pizza and one chinese, just didn't want to cook. I did return to it last night and made broccoli pasta, tonight will be veggie burgers and fries.
> 
> Elsaspiritanimal  Thanks for the good luck wishes. Our move to Florida has been planned for years just waited to the teens were older, it is less complicated with the K-12 schools down there. My pepperoni sauce is very easy. I just sautee garlic, oil and the pepperoni (we use turkey, we don't eat pork and it is less greasy.) Once it is browned up and some of the oil from the peopperoni is in the pan I add 2 cans of  tomato sauce, season it up and cook it for about 45 minutes on low. The longer you cook it the more flavor it will have. I just put onion powder, garlic powder, salt, pepper and Italian herb seasoning. It is a nice quick flavorful sauce.
> 
> Lynne Thanks for the good luck wishes. It is good when you can space out home improvements. That stinks about the shoes, hope something that fits better is found. Pancakes for breakfast is a hit around here. The teens like some kind of chocolate in theirs I am plain old girl.
> 
> Schumi Happy Anniversary to you and Tom. It sounds like a nice night with Kyle and good food. Glad that you are going to start your book club up again, it sounds nice. Charlie brought me a few books the past couple of holidays but every time I try to read them I get tired and close my eyes. Trying to pin the teens down for a movie night I hope you enjoy yours!!
> 
> Real I hope everything works out for your DIL will keep her in my thoughts. The Christmas lantern walks sounds very pretty. I love Christmas time with any lights. I hope you enjoy your quiche , my grandmother always made a good one. Have a good day out tomorrow.
> 
> Charade I hope your trip to the zoo today is a nice one. The teens did a marauders map puzzle last year and I put the clear protector over it. I think when we get our new house they are donating it to our HP collection that we want to put up. Enjoy your two new puzzles.
> 
> DLPN LOL! I hear you on the Seefood! The problem is that now at my age I just can't burn it like I use too. I enjoy the hot weather too, looking forward to it more year round in Florida. I love the E.T. light!!
> 
> Keisha love the pics, it looks beautiful! Glad you are enjoying yourself, I wouldn't want to go home either.
> 
> Mrose I am sorry to hear your blood work wasn't what you wanted. I understand the frustration with that I hope everything you are working on turns out . Your Christmas Eve sounds like mine. I do about 4 to 5 fish dishes then 1 or 2 others for my non-fish eating  friends. We usually have about 10 people and it is my favorite time to entertain. I will miss it if we are in Florida this year. I do have an Aunt that I grew up with about 3 hours from where we will be so may go to her house. It is such a tough decision with the colleges and schools. It is kind of almost a no win situation for both sides. Christmas is the only time I decorate it is my favorite holiday! I hope you found all your kids!!
> 
> Mac I hope you are having a nice relaxing weekend. I think weather can have a strong effect on how people feel, it sounds like GA was a great choice for you. I hope the kitties are doing good.
> 
> I want to send a special  to Tink, Monyklayn, Robo, Dix, Kstar,  Pumpkin and the rest of the SANS family! I hope everyone has a great and safe Labor Day Weekend!



Continued good wishes for good news on your husband`s hopefully new job! 

We love entertaining too, and Boxing Day is our big Christmas get together with friends. No family unfortunately, but we have anywhere from 20-40 folks most years. Unless we go up to Scotland....then my friends sulk.....lol....they`re already asking if we`re doing it this year, but until we know what Kyle is doing we won`t make a decision till later. It would be a shame if you missed your get together, but being in Florida would be a good alternative. 

Thank you for the anniversary wishes.....and yes, I`m looking forward to starting up the Book Group again....I`m not sure how many we will be allowed and some aren`t comfortable yet being in one place, but we`ll manage it somehow. We could have done it through Zoom, but none of us wanted to do it that way. We are a social bunch! 

Have a great holiday weekend.......




Lynne G said:


> Glad Schumi has a nice meal, some alcohol, and visits from friends. I have no desire to look back at wedding pictures. I do keep one in a drawer in my office. The rest are in a cabinet at home.



Really??? I love looking at our wedding pictures...not every day granted, but such lovely memories. We have several wedding pictures around, one large one of just the two of us on the sitting room wall.....and many little collages around too. 

I was thinking of you last night as I ordered some tea from an oline company....bought some tea from them before and it is nice. I always like to keep a nice variety in the house.

Hope you have a lovely weekend too Lynne......




Grey and slightly cool Sunday morning. Sun is trying to peep out from behind those darn clouds.....have no idea what the rest of the day is going to be like, haven`t checked. But, apart from a quick beach walk as it`s so still out there and a bit of shopping this morning, it`ll be a quiet day.......

Doing lamb for dinner tonight.......we like it a lot. Red wine sauce to go with it.......and bacon for lunch.....mac just in time for your breakfast.........

Got a few phone calls to make today, one to my aunt in LI, haven`t spoken to her for a few weeks now, always like to catch up with her. 





































Have a wonderful Sunday..........










​


----------



## macraven

I don’t have to be called twice for bacon

I will put on my shoes and come over !


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

@schumigirl that Friends meme is spot on - made my day LOL!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. We had a fun day yesterday, The weather was absolutely perfect.  The zoo was fun, but a lot of the animals were sleeping. I think I managed to get a few good pictures. I need to upload them from my camera. I still take a regular camera with me. The iPhone just doesn't have the zoom capability that my camera has. 

I had a very interesting dream Friday night. I dreamed about a high school classmate who I have not seen since we graduated in 1985. We had one class together. I think it was personal finance.  We sat at a table with my best friend and some unfortunate boy who was a grade behind us. The three of us girls used to goof off and act silly (but never disrespectful) when the teacher was out of earshot. When I woke up I did an internet search (Thankfully she has an uncommon name) and found her working as a librarian at a university in Massachusetts.  I sent her an email and she wrote back. 



Realfoodfans said:


> it was National Fish and Chip (fries) day here yesterday but we didn’t have that as I’d already organised our meal when I read that!


 I wouldn't mind celebrating that day. 



schumigirl said:


> Yep, Saturday it is and our 28 year Anniversary....


 Happy belated anniversary!



Lynne G said:


> Yes, we go out to dinner on our anniversary, no gifts usually too.


Same here. We were actually talking about this yesterday and dh was surprised that I didn't want to go to a particular restaurant. It's a very expensive steakhouse that used to be really good. It's the place that I mentioned where I got a well done steak that you could have cut with a plastic knife.  Unfortunately the last couple of times we went there it has not lived up to expectations. 



schumigirl said:


> After the laundry had all been done, we sat down to watch our wedding DVD..


 I'm a little embarrassed to admit that our wedding video is on VHS and we have not had it converted to DVD.



bobbie68 said:


> Brian had his interview on Tuedsay and now we just wait for their decision.


Hope he gets the decision soon and you will be on your way to Florida. 



Lynne G said:


> No tripping tonight.  Clear sky, dark night.  May all have a good sleep, alright.


Cool light.

DLPN - I love those temps, well, except maybe the low 50's. 

Schumi - Love the Friends meme. 

Almost time to leave for church. Hope everyone has a nice Sunday,


----------



## macraven

Charade that was great you were able to connect so quickly with your high school friend!

always a nice feeling to find someone you went to school with !


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I don’t have to be called twice for bacon
> 
> I will put on my shoes and come over !




 

Can`t go wrong with bacon........

I know I just told you I was moving to do something.....but I will in a minute.....I`m procrastinating like an expert now........



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> @schumigirl that Friends meme is spot on - made my day LOL!




lol....it`s a good one!!! Love a good Friends meme.......





Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. We had a fun day yesterday, The weather was absolutely perfect.  The zoo was fun, but a lot of the animals were sleeping. I think I managed to get a few good pictures. I need to upload them from my camera. I still take a regular camera with me. The iPhone just doesn't have the zoom capability that my camera has.
> 
> I had a very interesting dream Friday night. I dreamed about a high school classmate who I have not seen since we graduated in 1985. We had one class together. I think it was personal finance.  We sat at a table with my best friend and some unfortunate boy who was a grade behind us. The three of us girls used to goof off and act silly (but never disrespectful) when the teacher was out of earshot. When I woke up I did an internet search (Thankfully she has an uncommon name) and found her working as a librarian at a university in Massachusetts.  I sent her an email and she wrote back.
> 
> I wouldn't mind celebrating that day.
> 
> Happy belated anniversary!
> 
> Same here. We were actually talking about this yesterday and dh was surprised that I didn't want to go to a particular restaurant. It's a very expensive steakhouse that used to be really good. It's the place that I mentioned where I got a well done steak that you could have cut with a plastic knife.  Unfortunately the last couple of times we went there it has not lived up to expectations.
> 
> I'm a little embarrassed to admit that our wedding video is on VHS and we have not had it converted to DVD.
> 
> 
> Hope he gets the decision soon and you will be on your way to Florida.
> 
> 
> Cool light.
> 
> DLPN - I love those temps, well, except maybe the low 50's.
> 
> Schumi - Love the Friends meme.
> 
> Almost time to leave for church. Hope everyone has a nice Sunday,




Thanks Charade......I know what you mean, our wedding was initially on VHS and as soon as we could we got it on DVD.....but it was a couple of years before we did. 

Yes, haven`t seen a phone picture yet that beats a real camera, some are ok, but the clarity is missing. I have a Samsung and I can see the difference without even thinking.....my friends all have iPhones for the most part and they say the same of their camera pictures. Glad you had a nice day though.

That is such a lovely story with your old friend Charade......what a nice meet up you`ll have if you do get to meet her again. 




I really need to go do something.....I`ve actually been on this laptop all afternoon.....getting up to allsorts of mischief.....

Had a lovely walk this morning, albeit a short one as the rain came on slightly......very odd day. 

Feels cool now though, but having lamb for dinner tonight, so a lovely warming dish. It`s not that it`s cold, just feels damp. 

Oh if you like Helen Mirren as an actress, watch The Good Liar movie....it was very good.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Charade - so nice to reconnect with your friend. I hope you can stay in touch.  In the 60 ‘s my father started to travel to the US with work - quite unusual at the time.  He became very friendly with a colleague at their Rochester office who had a daughter and we became pen friends for 20 years then lost touch.  I found her again about 10 years ago through Facebook as she’d kept her maiden name as her middle name.  So good to catch up and be in regular contact again.

We had a good walk - out on a pathway made on a disused railway line and back along the canal to the country pub/restaurant for a roast beef dinner. Absolutely full and very sleepy now we are home.



Agree Carole - we enjoyed the “Good Liar” movie -  and of course Helen Mirren.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lovely hot day ahead, saw that our neighbors in Colorado are looking to get some early snow.....

Way to early to have to be making mention of that 4 letter word......

Lazy weekend sure is nice, still a few chores around the house I have, putting some new shelving up for middle son toy collection downstairs, he intends to open a store at some point as it is a true passion to him, some very neat stuff also.


----------



## Charade67

A few zoo pics. Most of the animals were sleeping. 





Sleepy otter.


Sleepy cheetah.  This one was taken with the maximum zoom. It was way too far away to capture with my phone.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> A few zoo pics. Most of the animals were sleeping.
> 
> View attachment 524287
> 
> View attachment 524288
> 
> Sleepy otter.
> View attachment 524290
> 
> Sleepy cheetah.  This one was taken with the maximum zoom. It was way too far away to capture with my phone.
> View attachment 524291



Lovely animal pictures Charade......love the otter. 





Sun has come out after a grey and drizzly day......and warmer now than it was earlier....

Dinner was lush!! Love us some lamb, well, Kyle had turkey as he isn`t a fan of lamb. But, lamb was lovely and served nice and juicy.....no room for dessert for us. 

Did watch some of the Grand Prix today as the result wasn`t inevitable due to racing incidents and for the first time in a long time we enjoyed it......but now, everything all tidied and cleared up, it`s feet up and not doing much at all. 

Hope our Keisha is still having a blast with her mister on their trip away.......

Pot of tea time.......


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Charade67 said:


> A few zoo pics. Most of the animals were sleeping.
> 
> View attachment 524287
> 
> View attachment 524288
> 
> Sleepy otter.
> View attachment 524290
> 
> Sleepy cheetah.  This one was taken with the maximum zoom. It was way too far away to capture with my phone.
> View attachment 524291



Cool pics!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, always enjoy Zoo pictures and the mention of bacon. 

Yep, a lazy day for us. Some puzzle time, and now ready for pool time.


----------



## Charade67

Have I used this one yet?



Who gets it?


----------



## Lynne G

Ahh, HHN treat.  Burnt Offerings.  

With that, I am ready for bed.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Have I used this one yet?
> 
> View attachment 524398
> 
> Who gets it?



It is 12:30 and I’m still trying to give an answer
It’s on the tip of my tongue
Keep thinking it had an Alfred Hitchcock theme

Lynne said burnt offerings
Which sounds good for me...

Tucking all the homies to bed now so don’t ask mom for a drink of water...

Good night!


----------



## Charade67

Not Burnt  Offerings. Keep in mind I’m a charter member of the HHN Chicken Club. 
Although I like Hitchcock, this has nothing to do with him.


----------



## macraven

Uncle...
I give up so let me know the answer or I won’t be able to sleep tonight..


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Have I used this one yet?
> 
> View attachment 524398
> 
> Who gets it?



Would “Goodnight John Boy“ be a solution.........


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Charade67 - Surprisingly I got it straight sway - loved the Waltons.

Happy Monday everyone.

Nothing exciting planned here today.  A few business items on my to do list that shouldn’t take long.  Then a few household tasks and a short walk to our local shop for bread, milk and bananas.

Sausages to cook for our brunch - actually woke up hungry (too much food yesterday) so may cook them fairly early.

Coffee time now.


----------



## schumigirl

lol.....mac when I saw the house without my glasses on I thought initially it was the house from Halloween.......two very different houses indeed! 





I don`t really remember watching much of The Waltons........maybe my parents did as I do remember the theme song being on......I much preferred Little House on the Prairie........running home from getting off the school bus as it started at 4.20 on a Thursday.....our school finished at 3.55. Highlight of my tv week......my brothers used to tease me mercilessly as there were tears every week ........Laura`s dog dying was the worst....even more than Mary going blind!! Loved that show.

We were forecast to have just cloud today, but it`s raining, so much for the forecast. The rest of the week looks not too bad......

No real plans today. Need to go pick up some fresh produce, fill the car with fuel and not much else....I think we`ll have a plain old chicken in white wine casserole tonight. I have some lovely chicken thighs that I`ll skin and bone.....yes, you`re supposed to cook them on the bone, but none of us like it that way. 

Also need to take back some lamb shanks we bought from our village butcher on Friday.....he gave us the ones that have been minted....we hate mint in anything with a passion......so he`ll swap them over for us. 

Time for breakfast..........and second cup of tea.......










































Happy Monday..........​


----------



## mckennarose

bobbie68 said:


> Brian had his interview on Tuedsay and now we just wait for their decision. He does had an interview yesterday and has one on Tuesday.


Fingers crossed for you Bobbie!



bobbie68 said:


> Your Christmas Eve sounds like mine. I do about 4 to 5 fish dishes then 1 or 2 others for my non-fish eating friends. We usually have about 10 people and it is my favorite time to entertain.


Oh yes, two of my kids don't eat fish and my mom is allergic so I have to have some non-fish items too.  I've been making penne alla vodka for them the past few years and it's now added to the "traditional" Italian Christmas Eve dinner.


schumigirl said:


> but we have anywhere from 20-40 folks most years


That's a big group!  We have anywhere between 12-25-ish people for parties or holidays.  And it's mostly family.  I buy chaffing dishes and sternos in bulk from Sam's, lol.  It's fun though!


Charade67 said:


> I sent her an email and she wrote back.


That's really cool.  Glad you can reconnect.


Charade67 said:


> I'm a little embarrassed to admit that our wedding video is on VHS and we have not had it converted to DVD.


Our's is too!



Charade67 said:


> Have I used this one yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Who gets it?


I loved The Waltons!  I knew it immediately!

Happy Labor Day!  Starting to get the ribs and chicken ready to cook later, I bought clams for my dad that I have to clean, and the flag is already up outside.  DD has online class this morning and we won't be doing anything until this afternoon

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## macraven

We are doing left over pizza for dinner tonight 

We live in a quiet neighborhood and no group gatherings here unless a neighbor host a family event for their relatives 
Only once in the past 4 years here, only saw multiple cars on our street during a holiday.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, guess I never watched the Waltons.  Burnt House is a scary movie. Would make a great HHN house.

Glorious sunny day 

Kids are asleep, and hot shower and rest of wash done.  Yay to a holiday Monday.  Yep, 
 

Hehe. And so, we usually have a family picnic with just my siblings and their families. Which means less than 20. I am hoping my niece comes with her two kids. They are so cute, 4 and 3. But, since my not local brother is coming next week, our picnic will be next weekend instead. Fine with me, any day to enjoy family time is a good one. There has been no parades or other this holiday. Big sale day for the stores. Almost all is open, though with the holiday, some may not be on a week day schedule.

Ah, as the chain now has one less link, tick tick.  Two more weeks.  Woot!


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. No Labor Day plans here. Both B and dh are in school today. I am home alone with the cat. 

I don't know what made me think of the Waltons last night. I was never a fan. I would occasionally catch an episode when my parents were watching. There is a Walton's museum about an hour from where I live, but I have never been there.  Maybe I should go sometime.

I guess I will go start on the laundry that I didn't do on Friday.


----------



## Monykalyn

Hellloooo!  
Quick drive by to say happy belated birthdays to several and Happy anniversary to Carole and Tom!
Decided on a last minute trip to lake - mom in law always glad to have us. Alysa stayed behind -she is coming to day- to see some of her friends who were home from college. Also got to see my "summer daughter" who is visiting from Germany!! 
We leave in a few days to drive Alysa out to Seattle. And it is supposed to SNOW in Denver on Tuesday-hope it is gone by Thursday. 


keishashadow said:


> ou should do an ancestry kit ala 23&me. My teeth almost fell out of my mouth at the results! So much fun to browse thru it
> 
> I didn’t sign in for the surprise relatives to pop out of woodwork tho lol


You know that is how we "gained" a daughter right? Literally she found hubs that way. Only have known her and her family since 2018, but feels like much longer, fits in well. Actually Paige (at UCF) is at her house this weekend in St Augustine lol!   We are all meeting up at RPR the weekend after thanksgiving for a couple days. Too good of a deal for Florida residents to pass up. Crazy cheap AP deal for that weekend too.


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CExibLzjK3W/
Have a great day!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Monykalyn just found you and followed on Instagram.  I’m (obviously!) realfoodfans on there if you can find me.

Anyone else on Instagram?

Goodnight for now.  Early start in the morning.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> That's a big group!  We have anywhere between 12-25-ish people for parties or holidays.  And it's mostly family.  I buy chaffing dishes and sternos in bulk from Sam's, lol.  It's fun though!
> 
> Happy Labor Day!  Starting to get the ribs and chicken ready to cook later, I bought clams for my dad that I have to clean, and the flag is already up outside.  DD has online class this morning and we won't be doing anything until this afternoon
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!




Yep we like a big group like that. It`s funny when we go up to Scotland, I tell them to have it at someone else`s house......oh no.....that doesn`t happen....no one does it like us apparently.....lol......but, they are all good....everyone brings food or drink or both. We just always have it at our home......I love it though. 

Your day sounds lovely.....hope it goes well, and enjoy that food...... 





macraven said:


> We are doing left over pizza for dinner tonight
> 
> We live in a quiet neighborhood and no group gatherings here unless a neighbor host a family event for their relatives
> Only once in the past 4 years here, only saw multiple cars on our street during a holiday.




Pizza sounds good!!!!  Save some for me.........




Monykalyn said:


> Hellloooo!
> Quick drive by to say happy belated birthdays to several and Happy anniversary to Carole and Tom!
> Decided on a last minute trip to lake - mom in law always glad to have us. Alysa stayed behind -she is coming to day- to see some of her friends who were home from college. Also got to see my "summer daughter" who is visiting from Germany!!
> We leave in a few days to drive Alysa out to Seattle. And it is supposed to SNOW in Denver on Tuesday-hope it is gone by Thursday.
> 
> You know that is how we "gained" a daughter right? Literally she found hubs that way. Only have known her and her family since 2018, but feels like much longer, fits in well. Actually Paige (at UCF) is at her house this weekend in St Augustine lol!   We are all meeting up at RPR the weekend after thanksgiving for a couple days. Too good of a deal for Florida residents to pass up. Crazy cheap AP deal for that weekend too.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CExibLzjK3W/
> Have a great day!



Thanks Monyk......some lovely family time for you there.....hope the trip to Seattle goes well......always had a hankering to see Seattle.......noooo.....avoid the snow....far too early to hear that word! 

Nice you have a trip planned to RP..........lovely picture too.......




Been a busy evening here.....working on a project for someone....lots of reading, writing and commenting on the work. Keeps me out of mischief........

Not warm here, but not cold either...very weird weather day........windows will be open tonight for sure........it is claiming to be 62F.....not so sure......

Dinner was lovely, added some cream before I served it and made it that little bit nicer, everything is better with cream.......not long till bedtime here, everyone is yawning their head off tonight.....Kyle said about 15 minutes ago it was bedtime for him, we won`t be far behind him.


----------



## macraven

Safe travels monyk!
That’s a long drive to Seattle.

Julie, obviously I’m not on instagram as I don’t even know what it is....lol
But hope you do find others that is on it.

Schumi, I gain weight every time I read your threads about the foods you cook.  They all sound delicious.

Lynne, just a couple of weeks and you’ll be on vacation.
Woot !

Charade, anytime you are ready you can show us tonight’s porch light.

Mrose, all the peeps in your house doing good and staying  healthy?
hope so!

Keisha... home yet?
You have been missed 
Hope you return home with a tan.

I only went back a couple of pages so if I missed a shout out to any of our homies, I’ll get you next time.

Sweet dreams to all the homies!


----------



## Charade67

Sorry Mac. I just got home a little while ago. We went out for a late dinner and dh discovered that he didn't have his wallet. We searched the car and the house with no luck.  I ended up having to drive him back to the university. Thankfully we found the wallet safely locked inside his office. 


How about a little nostalgia for tonight?


----------



## macraven

Another great night light for the homies!!

So glad your husband found his wallet.
I would have had chest pains if my wallet was missing...

Back later to check on the homies.


----------



## Charade67

I lost my wallet once. It was the day my dad died. I had gone to Walmart to buy some things I needed for our long drive from Miami, FL to Canton, GA. When I went to pay I could not find my wallet. I had managed to hold it together fairly well until then. That was the tipping point. I burst into tears right there in the checkout lane. I went back home and found my wallet in the bushes outside my apartment. What a relief..


----------



## macraven

Charade, that had to be so upsetting for you.
It’s a blessing you had a happy ending to find your wallet.

How is your mom doing now?
Is she back home yet?


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> How is your mom doing now?
> Is she back home yet?


Thanks for asking. She has been home for several weeks. She finally had the external fixation device removed on Friday. Wednesday she is supposed to get a plaster cast. I don't know how long she has to have that on. I'll call her Wednesday evening and get details.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, I did that in the mall once.  Went to pay, and was like OMG, my wallet is not in my purse.  I tried to redo my steps and which stores I was in.  Defeated and upset, decided to go back to my car.  Yep, it was sitting between the front seats. To this day, cannot remember why I had taken my wallet out of my purse in the car.  My DH has left his wallet at work too.  Frantic about it, I told him to go back to work, yep, was in his work desk.

Cute light, Charade.

Yay, a MonyK reporting post. Safe travels and great weather at the lake.

Ugh, it is a back to work Taco Tuesday sigh. Thus, no night owl for me.

Tomorrow, will be saying an early hello and a good morning to all the homies, including Julie and Schumi, just before they will be saying good afternoon.

Good Night


----------



## macraven

Lynne, I bet that was totally upsetting when you realized your wallet was missing.
What a relief you found it quickly once you were in the car.
I can image how thrilled you were when you found it!

When you said taco Tuesday, I had to think what day is it...
Having a Monday holiday has thrown me off guard..
Yup, Taco Bell day is Tuesday!

Charade, good news your mom has improved and home.
I’m sure she loves sleeping in her own bed each night.
You’ll be able to catch up on how she is for the next stage she will have when the plaster cast is put in.

Mr sandman has not come to my house yet....
Waiting patiently to get sleepy.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi, I gain weight every time I read your threads about the foods you cook.  They all sound delicious.




lol......sadly so do I  I think I invented the best weight gain diet ever 

Yep, no social media for me either.....no Twitter or FB! This is the only social media I do......if you count this as social media.......





Charade67 said:


> Sorry Mac. I just got home a little while ago. We went out for a late dinner and dh discovered that he didn't have his wallet. We searched the car and the house with no luck.  I ended up having to drive him back to the university. Thankfully we found the wallet safely locked inside his office.
> 
> 
> How about a little nostalgia for tonight?
> 
> View attachment 524528




lol....we still have that in the attic.....think the batteries might need renewed!!

Glad DH got the wallet......it`s a horrible feeling.......





macraven said:


> Another great night light for the homies!!
> 
> So glad your husband found his wallet.
> I would have had chest pains if my wallet was missing...
> 
> Back later to check on the homies.



You`ll remember when I lost mine in NYC on one of the visits I had taken my mum......and it was returned to me by the guy that found it! I was so lucky, and haven`t ever forgotten the guy that found it and made sure it was returned to me.......my guardian angel was looking out for me that day........




Beautiful sunny and fairly warm day today, although weather says it`s supposed to be dull and grey......and they try to tell us how it`s going to be in thousands of years......nonsense.

Just finished breakfast so haven`t decided what to do today yet.......I do know i`m making beefburgers for dinner tonight......no bun, we just like the meat! Will do spicy cous cous, potato salad and regular salad.....will grind the beef later.......

Lunch I have no idea on.........

Need to call hair salon to see if I can get an appointment to get my hair done Saturday morning......going out for dinner Saturday night, and my hair is so long again. Don`t need highlights yet, but definitely need a good cut.













































Happy Tuesday.........




​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a working week day homie, who generally keeps track of the days.

Salon day for me, Schumi. My hair is getting long, but I like it for now. Happy to be on the routine salon schedule now. And eek, both my Dsis and little one prefer my white hair. Um, not ready for that yet. Yeah, I am old, still somewhat shocked to be old enough to have a soon to be 23 year old, and a niece and nephew in their late 30’s. But white hair, um no. So will be nicely blonde once again later today.

And so, a hearty good morning to Schumi and Julie, and all the other homies.

Warmer day, as this week features a 10 degree swing. 87 is the high, and with that warmer weather, the hunt for haha, rain loser is on, and all will be losers this week. Mid week, after the rain, the temps dip to 77 for a two day cooler feeling days, then by the end of this week, back into the low 80’s. I’d say, yeah, end of summer is sadly ending soon. Good thing I get to enjoy that Florida heat soon too. Gotta make sure I get some 90’s highs during that last 2 weeks of September.

And yes,


But a bright note, means a shorter week.  And since it has been some time, highly thinking of taking Friday off.  Shorter week, woot!

Oh yeah,


Hehe, today is a Taco Tuesday, homies. Join Mac in having a Taco Bell run. Eat your tacos, and say yay, Taco Tuesday is here, as holiday Monday got us ready for it.

And so, no matter the day, I am enjoying a cup of tea, and many a day, enjoy the food discussions in the SANS.

Saw waffles in the freezer, so most likely breakfast for me. Almost as boring as cereal, but with the last of the milk finished this weekend, and grocery trips did not include a milk in the bags, no cereal for me. A watermelon and strawberries did, though. So thinking waffles and some fruit. Cut up the watermelon yesterday. Sweet tasting. Did not get into the strawberries yet, but hope they are sweet too.

Later homies.  A terrific Taco Tuesday to all the homies.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Currently at Manchester Airport with many others - here to watch the penultimate Virgin Atlantic 747 leave for the last time - this lady called “Forever Young” another we’ve flown on.  How can a plane bring so many people and emotions together!


----------



## Lynne G

Pictures, Julie.  How nice to see the whole 747 fleet.  Made the news here.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Good morning! Woke up to a very gloomy Tuesday. It fits my thoughts about working again today perfectly. Only a high of 54 today too! Sweatshirt will need to go on for my walk later! 

Since its so cold I will make Chicken Tortilla soup for lunch - that will warm the day right up! Not sure on dinner yet though - maybe Tuna noodle casserole? Something easy and again will warm us up nicely. Crazy weather! Oh well off to get some iced coffee running through the veins. Have a happy tuesday all!


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, Elsa taking about how cool it is, and yet having an iced coffee.  Lunch sounds good, dinner not so much.  Not a fin fan here.  

Strawberries were sweet enough, good pack.  Almost ready to find a snack.  It’s a all busy house today, as school and work routine in full swing.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 








Happy belated birthdays to Schumi's hubby Tom



Lynne’s daughter



DLP’s middle




Happy Anniversary to The Schumi and hubby



Schumi glad to read you had a great trip to see family in Scotland.

Keisha looks like you and hubby are having a a great trip to the beach with good food.

I always enjoy reading about everyone’s travels.

Bobbie68 great to see you post......fingers and toes crossed that your hubby gets the job he wants in Florida and you find a home there and sell your present home easily. 

Realfoodfans....I saw the narrowboats on your walk path adventure. Roast beef dinner sounded delicious.

Monyk your trip to the lake sounds good. Have safe travels to Seattle.

Disxumi so nice to see you post. 

Lynne hope your tea is hot and tasty today.

Shout out to Tink, Sue, Patty, Squirlz, and all the other regulars we haven’t seen here for awhile 

I did read back a number of pages looks like you all have been busy. 

Can’t remember everyone who is going to Universal this month, but the countdown is on for Lynne, Mac, DLP and myself. 

I have been busy with the mask making. Enjoy making them.

Traveled up to Stepmoms memorial service this past weekend. Was a very nice service. 

My older sister is in town. We are going to all meet up for breakfast at a local place then go to our moms grave in Kentucky. She made a nice wreath to hang there. 

I did have Covid test here locally and I was negative. They are not testing for antibodies here yet so I will have that done later.

I jumped in to the Halloween spirit of things and did some decorating.


My Witch Tree in kitchen 



Pumpkin Tree in diningroom

My older sister made this Sanderson Sister wreath for me


Need to start plotting my vacation adventures. I want to get over to Hollywood Studios to see if I can get on the 2 Star Wars rides and I want to go to Disney Springs while in Orlando this time. Maybe an Outlet Mall Adventure and a visit to Mall at Millenia. The rest of the time will be enjoying my favorite place to vacation Universal.  

The weather here was beautiful Friday when I traveled north. The humidity had dropped 30% and I needed a sweater while I was in northern Indiana in the evening. . The temps got warmer Sunday as I traveled South and the humidity is back in the upper 80’s.

Older sister has brought wreath making materials for us to make some Halloween wreaths. So looking forward to that.

Thinking of putting on a pot of chili, grilling some hot dogs, pulling the ingredients for walking tacos together and having a game night. Will either be tonight or tomorrow night. Will see how the day plays out. 

Mac today is Taco Tuesday.

Have a great Tuesday everyone.


----------



## mckennarose

Monykalyn said:


> And it is supposed to SNOW in Denver on Tuesday-hope it is gone by Thursday.


Ugh!  Don't say the "S"-word yet!
Safe travels!


schumigirl said:


> no one does it like us apparently.....lol......but, they are all good....everyone brings food or drink or both. We just always have it at our home......I love it though.


Lol, sounds like us!  I admit it can get exhausting, since not a month goes by without a family birthday, anniversary or other holiday/celebration, but it is fun.  We didn't do anything during quarantine and we're still being careful with having only smaller outside parties.  I am concerned about the Fall and holidays and what we're going to do.  


schumigirl said:


> Your day sounds lovely.....hope it goes well, and enjoy that food......


We had a  great day, thanks!  It was in the 70's and a little windy, but sunny and very nice.  



macraven said:


> Mrose, all the peeps in your house doing good and staying healthy?
> hope so!


Yes, thanks.  The good news from dd's uni last night is that they only had 18 new cases over the weekend.  It looks to be slowing now that they've gone all online.  


Charade67 said:


> Thankfully we found the wallet safely locked inside his office.


Whew... that would've scared me too!


schumigirl said:


> Yep, no social media for me either.....no Twitter or FB! This is the only social media I do......if you count this as social media.......


None for me either. When myspace first came out I had an account, then I felt like it took up too much time and there was too much pressure to "connect and comment" on everyone's posts and pics, so I decided it wasn't for me.  I never had a facebook.


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Only a high of 54 today too! Sweatshirt will need to go on for my walk later!


Brrr... Fall is definitely coming!  It even smells like Fall here now.  


Robo56 said:


> I did have Covid test here locally and I was negative.


Good news!  


Robo56 said:


> They are not testing for antibodies here yet so I will have that done later.


Hubby and I had antibody testing a few months ago and we were negative.  But we keep hearing that the antibody tests are not super accurate, so we don't know what to believe.  We just keep doing what we've been doing with regard to masks, distance, etc.  Stay safe!
I LOVE your Halloween decorations!


----------



## macraven

Nice to see many here this morning!

Lots of homies catching us up on how they are doing.

Nice pictures Robbie!
Can never have enough Halloween decorations!

I started my day at 6 feeding the cats, then hit the laundry.
Not an exciting morning but trying to keep a schedule.

Tomorrow we are having a large tree cut down
That will be my excitement for the week.
No more spiny burrs to deal with then

I’m excited for that!

My hoa site was Cherokee land and our tree was here back then.
If I ever learn how to share pictures here, I’ll show that tree.

Taco Bell has retired quite a few items off their menu
and one of my favorites made the cut.
Never thought that would happen.

Received a flight time change but no big deal.
Middle seats on Delta will stay blocked out thru January.
I’m good with both those notices.

Hope all the homies have a great day and continue to stay healthy!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Salon day for me, Schumi. My hair is getting long, but I like it for now. Happy to be on the routine salon schedule now. And eek, both my Dsis and little one prefer my white hair. Um, not ready for that yet. Yeah, I am old, still somewhat shocked to be old enough to have a soon to be 23 year old, and a niece and nephew in their late 30’s. But white hair, um no. So will be nicely blonde once again later today.
> 
> Saw waffles in the freezer, so most likely breakfast for me. Almost as boring as cereal, but with the last of the milk finished this weekend, and grocery trips did not include a milk in the bags, no cereal for me. A watermelon and strawberries did, though. So thinking waffles and some fruit. Cut up the watermelon yesterday. Sweet tasting. Did not get into the strawberries yet, but hope they are sweet too.




Happy new hair do Lynne......I love my salon time......even though it`s just a cut and blow dry this weekend, it`s still a lovely experience.......they still do the neck and head massage when you get your hair washed which is very relaxing........

Nope no white hair for me.......I have some grey according to my stylist, but too much considering I`m 52......mum didn`t go grey till she was in her late 50`s, she had beautiful hair. 

I wish I liked waffles......big pancake fan though.......and love strawberries.





Lynne G said:


> Pictures, Julie.  How nice to see the whole 747 fleet.  Made the news here.



Have watched them all on you tube......I think I posted on here watching them live........the 747 is an impressive plane, and it`ll be missed. 





Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Good morning! Woke up to a very gloomy Tuesday. It fits my thoughts about working again today perfectly. Only a high of 54 today too! Sweatshirt will need to go on for my walk later!
> 
> Since its so cold I will make Chicken Tortilla soup for lunch - that will warm the day right up! Not sure on dinner yet though - maybe Tuna noodle casserole? Something easy and again will warm us up nicely. Crazy weather! Oh well off to get some iced coffee running through the veins. Have a happy tuesday all!
> 
> View attachment 524586
> 
> View attachment 524587




Oh hope your day brightens up Elsa......I hate gloomy days.......

Enjoy that coffee......





Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 524579
> 
> 
> View attachment 524577
> 
> View attachment 524576
> 
> Happy belated birthdays to Schumi's hubby Tom
> View attachment 524574
> 
> 
> Lynne’s daughter
> View attachment 524573
> 
> 
> DLP’s middle
> 
> View attachment 524575
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary to The Schumi and hubby
> 
> View attachment 524583
> 
> Schumi glad to read you had a great trip to see family in Scotland.
> 
> Keisha looks like you and hubby are having a a great trip to the beach with good food.
> 
> I always enjoy reading about everyone’s travels.
> 
> Bobbie68 great to see you post......fingers and toes crossed that your hubby gets the job he wants in Florida and you find a home there and sell your present home easily.
> 
> Realfoodfans....I saw the narrowboats on your walk path adventure. Roast beef dinner sounded delicious.
> 
> Monyk your trip to the lake sounds good. Have safe travels to Seattle.
> 
> Disxumi so nice to see you post.
> 
> Lynne hope your tea is hot and tasty today.
> 
> Shout out to Tink, Sue, Patty, Squirlz, and all the other regulars we haven’t seen here for awhile
> 
> I did read back a number of pages looks like you all have been busy.
> 
> Can’t remember everyone who is going to Universal this month, but the countdown is on for Lynne, Mac, DLP and myself.
> 
> I have been busy with the mask making. Enjoy making them.
> 
> Traveled up to Stepmoms memorial service this past weekend. Was a very nice service.
> 
> My older sister is in town. We are going to all meet up for breakfast at a local place then go to our moms grave in Kentucky. She made a nice wreath to hang there.
> 
> I did have Covid test here locally and I was negative. They are not testing for antibodies here yet so I will have that done later.
> 
> I jumped in to the Halloween spirit of things and did some decorating.
> 
> View attachment 524582
> My Witch Tree in kitchen
> 
> View attachment 524580
> 
> Pumpkin Tree in diningroom
> 
> My older sister made this Sanderson Sister wreath for me
> View attachment 524581
> 
> Need to start plotting my vacation adventures. I want to get over to Hollywood Studios to see if I can get on the 2 Star Wars rides and I want to go to Disney Springs while in Orlando this time. Maybe an Outlet Mall Adventure and a visit to Mall at Millenia. The rest of the time will be enjoying my favorite place to vacation Universal.
> 
> The weather here was beautiful Friday when I traveled north. The humidity had dropped 30% and I needed a sweater while I was in northern Indiana in the evening. . The temps got warmer Sunday as I traveled South and the humidity is back in the upper 80’s.
> 
> Older sister has brought wreath making materials for us to make some Halloween wreaths. So looking forward to that.
> 
> Thinking of putting on a pot of chili, grilling some hot dogs, pulling the ingredients for walking tacos together and having a game night. Will either be tonight or tomorrow night. Will see how the day plays out.
> 
> Mac today is Taco Tuesday.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday everyone.



Thanks for the good wishes Robo........

Love your pictures, they are indeed stunning trees.....and I need that purple hat in the first image!!!!! I absolutely love that! Your sisters creation is magnificent too. 

Glad you had a nice memorial for your stepmother. And so nice you have your sister with you. 

Not long till you get there too......a countdown is always good........and a visit to the Mall at Millenia is always nice. 

Good to see you......






mckennarose said:


> Ugh!  Don't say the "S"-word yet!
> Safe travels!
> 
> Lol, sounds like us!  I admit it can get exhausting, since not a month goes by without a family birthday, anniversary or other holiday/celebration, but it is fun.  We didn't do anything during quarantine and we're still being careful with having only smaller outside parties.  I am concerned about the Fall and holidays and what we're going to do.
> 
> We had a  great day, thanks!  It was in the 70's and a little windy, but sunny and very nice.
> 
> 
> Yes, thanks.  The good news from dd's uni last night is that they only had 18 new cases over the weekend.  It looks to be slowing now that they've gone all online.
> 
> Whew... that would've scared me too!
> 
> None for me either. When myspace first came out I had an account, then I felt like it took up too much time and there was too much pressure to "connect and comment" on everyone's posts and pics, so I decided it wasn't for me.  I never had a facebook.
> 
> Brrr... Fall is definitely coming!  It even smells like Fall here now.
> 
> Good news!
> 
> Hubby and I had antibody testing a few months ago and we were negative.  But we keep hearing that the antibody tests are not super accurate, so we don't know what to believe.  We just keep doing what we've been doing with regard to masks, distance, etc.  Stay safe!
> I LOVE your Halloween decorations!



Living away from family, we tend to miss a lot of them, unless they are the bigger ones, but we have a large and varied group of friends, so get togethers are usually not small!!! But, so much fun. Yes, a lot of work, but I love it really......and I love everyone loves coming to our home for the celebrations.....and having everyone offering to bring something is always helpful. I think we all just got into doing things that way and it stuck. 

Sadly whether it`ll be possible this year is another story.......if we can....we will.

Never had a FB account or any of those twittery things.....sometimes people don`t believe me when I tell them that......and I can still keep in touch with everyone I want to and see all the family pics......

Glad you had a good day and good news on the school numbers falling! Hope it keeps up.....our numbers generally are rising here and some places further North to us have gone back down into limitations again. Not good news. 



mac....just saw you pop in there......... Oh you`ll see a huge difference with that tree gone. High excitement indeed tomorrow........lol......





Gorgeous day here, very hot but so, so breezy! Too breezy to sit outside, but our gardener and Tom have been harvesting their home brew wine down in his man shed........it`s not exactly what one would choose to buy I think, but, it`s not as bad as I imagined it would be........his wife loves it......lol.....

I said we should go into the hedgerows and pick some damsons as they are plentiful round here and they could make sloe gin......that is beautiful if home made....never tried to do it myself but a friend who we`ve sadly lost touch with used to make the best ever.

Washing dried in no time at all........happy bunny there. 

Friend dropped in for a short visit, she`s off to visit her parents for a week and they`re up North too, so she doesn`t see them very often either, and they are getting on a bit too. 

Time for a pot of tea I think......see if the guys down in the brewery want one too.......


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 524579
> 
> 
> View attachment 524577
> 
> View attachment 524576
> 
> Happy belated birthdays to Schumi's hubby Tom
> View attachment 524574
> 
> 
> Lynne’s daughter
> View attachment 524573
> 
> 
> DLP’s middle
> 
> View attachment 524575
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary to The Schumi and hubby
> 
> View attachment 524583
> 
> Schumi glad to read you had a great trip to see family in Scotland.
> 
> Keisha looks like you and hubby are having a a great trip to the beach with good food.
> 
> I always enjoy reading about everyone’s travels.
> 
> Bobbie68 great to see you post......fingers and toes crossed that your hubby gets the job he wants in Florida and you find a home there and sell your present home easily.
> 
> Realfoodfans....I saw the narrowboats on your walk path adventure. Roast beef dinner sounded delicious.
> 
> Monyk your trip to the lake sounds good. Have safe travels to Seattle.
> 
> Disxumi so nice to see you post.
> 
> Lynne hope your tea is hot and tasty today.
> 
> Shout out to Tink, Sue, Patty, Squirlz, and all the other regulars we haven’t seen here for awhile
> 
> I did read back a number of pages looks like you all have been busy.
> 
> Can’t remember everyone who is going to Universal this month, but the countdown is on for Lynne, Mac, DLP and myself.
> 
> I have been busy with the mask making. Enjoy making them.
> 
> Traveled up to Stepmoms memorial service this past weekend. Was a very nice service.
> 
> My older sister is in town. We are going to all meet up for breakfast at a local place then go to our moms grave in Kentucky. She made a nice wreath to hang there.
> 
> I did have Covid test here locally and I was negative. They are not testing for antibodies here yet so I will have that done later.
> 
> I jumped in to the Halloween spirit of things and did some decorating.
> 
> View attachment 524582
> My Witch Tree in kitchen
> 
> View attachment 524580
> 
> Pumpkin Tree in diningroom
> 
> My older sister made this Sanderson Sister wreath for me
> View attachment 524581
> 
> Need to start plotting my vacation adventures. I want to get over to Hollywood Studios to see if I can get on the 2 Star Wars rides and I want to go to Disney Springs while in Orlando this time. Maybe an Outlet Mall Adventure and a visit to Mall at Millenia. The rest of the time will be enjoying my favorite place to vacation Universal.
> 
> The weather here was beautiful Friday when I traveled north. The humidity had dropped 30% and I needed a sweater while I was in northern Indiana in the evening. . The temps got warmer Sunday as I traveled South and the humidity is back in the upper 80’s.
> 
> Older sister has brought wreath making materials for us to make some Halloween wreaths. So looking forward to that.
> 
> Thinking of putting on a pot of chili, grilling some hot dogs, pulling the ingredients for walking tacos together and having a game night. Will either be tonight or tomorrow night. Will see how the day plays out.
> 
> Mac today is Taco Tuesday.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday everyone.



We have quite the countdown crew here!!!

Loving every second that goes by!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Robo56 oh wow I love your decorations! You may have read previously the GC will not be here for Halloween so we have booked to go down to Devon for a few days. Not going to do our usual decorations but you’ve inspired me to do the hallway!  Glad the memorial went well for you all.

@macraven hope your tree cutting goes well. Kev does lots here at Em’s at lower level - but higher ones we too will need a tree surgeon.

Lynne - only had my iPhone with me so pictures not good - though the video of the pilot tipping the wings was lovely.

I let my hair go silver about 18 months ago.  Wash with purple shampoo and never had so many comments on how many others like it. Total strangers comment on the colour.

Look forward to lots of pictures when everyone goes to Universal.

Nice curried lamb for our meal now and then quiet evening of tv. New series travelling along the US Mexico border - a must watch for us as we love both countries.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Lots of chatter today.  

Sad Mac, yep saw Taco Bell was removing several items. Think many were not happy with those removals. Our tree is gone. We cut it down last week. Loved that maple kind, but it got a disease, and had almost all dead branches. So, dying tree is no more. Hope your removal goes as fast. 

Robo, awesome trees and wreaths.  So colorful.  Nice memorial.  Happy that sister came.  Yep, your countdown is ticking away too.  

Oh well Julie, I am sure I will see shots from my local news.  It made the news this morning.  And have to say, lamb is a no here too.  The men in my home would eat lamb, but us ladies, nope.  So not served in my home.  Most likely pasta or chicken tonight.  Both are all will eat.

Ah, the afternoon, finally.


----------



## schumigirl

Some images of mac`s now infamous tree.........





















It`s a whopper of a tree for sure!


----------



## macraven

Good bye tree and no more spiny balls to pick up each day!

thanks Schumi for showing my pic for me


----------



## Lynne G

Much larger tree than mine was.  Good for you Mac.


----------



## macraven

Yea it’s a tall $2900 tree job.

After my trip this month, we have to have a new roof done.
Even with tree damage to the roof, it was close to time for a new roof.

All part of being a home owner having to keep up with essential things.

We still have the ac on day and night.

When I lived in Chicago area, always looked forward to going to Orlando in the fall for hot/warm weather.
We lived a few miles off Lake Michigan and temps stayed cooler where our house was located.
And many days we had to wear jackets as cold breeze came off the lake

I do not miss the weather up north!
Heat I can handle much better and all have ac in my area in the south.

For those going in September to Orlando, when do you start packing your suitcases?


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

macraven said:


> For those going in September to Orlando, when do you start packing your suitcases?



I started packing yesterday! 8 days to go! I guess the good news is with the weather turning cold here suddenly my warm weather clothes can go right in the suitcase and not miss them at all! Got the basics packed now just need to decide on which outfits on which days and add those in. When are you going to start packing?


----------



## macraven

I plan to pack a week out but usually end up packing the night before I leave as I wait until I can get current weather info.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Yea it’s a tall $2900 tree job.
> 
> After my trip this month, we have to have a new roof done.
> Even with tree damage to the roof, it was close to time for a new roof.
> 
> All part of being a home owner having to keep up with essential things.
> 
> We still have the ac on day and night.
> 
> When I lived in Chicago area, always looked forward to going to Orlando in the fall for hot/warm weather.
> We lived a few miles off Lake Michigan and temps stayed cooler where our house was located.
> And many days we had to wear jackets as cold breeze came off the lake
> 
> I do not miss the weather up north!
> Heat I can handle much better and all have ac in my area in the south.
> 
> For those going in September to Orlando, when do you start packing your suitcases?



Wife has mostly everything getting in order in our “vacation room” we call it, she just started over the weekend but will rewash everything a few days prior then pack it all 1-3 days out. We over engineer our packing that’s for sure but she does it very nice.

Even an expert couldn’t do it as nice.


----------



## Lynne G

Nope, day before.  Took a quick look at my suitcase, and thought, yep will get it out two Saturdays from now.  I am also a last minute packer.  And with an evening flight instead of my early morning one, I have even more time to pack the day of.  And most likely will.  Have always been that way.  As most of the time, we can get whatever forgot when we get there.  Including sneakers for older one when he took not matching sneakers.  Found at Nike outlet.  And ordered a bathing suit from Amazon that we picked up from some gas station that had an amazon box. Older one was happy, as took one day to ship to that box.  Walmart and NEX runs to pick up snacks and drinks.  So no need to pack much food.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Good bye tree and no more spiny balls to pick up each day!
> 
> thanks Schumi for showing my pic for me



Happy to do so mac......I`m an expert at some things.......





macraven said:


> Yea it’s a tall $2900 tree job.
> 
> After my trip this month, we have to have a new roof done.
> Even with tree damage to the roof, it was close to time for a new roof.
> 
> All part of being a home owner having to keep up with essential things.
> 
> We still have the ac on day and night.
> 
> When I lived in Chicago area, always looked forward to going to Orlando in the fall for hot/warm weather.
> We lived a few miles off Lake Michigan and temps stayed cooler where our house was located.
> And many days we had to wear jackets as cold breeze came off the lake
> 
> I do not miss the weather up north!
> Heat I can handle much better and all have ac in my area in the south.
> 
> For those going in September to Orlando, when do you start packing your suitcases?




Yes, where you used to live would be far too cold for me! I`d do better in GA.......

Packing......oh you know me very well, that`s always the night before, or the morning we leave.....cases are out in one of the guest bedrooms and as I mostly know what`s going in, it`s an easy job......another thing I`m an expert at........






Elsaspiritanimal said:


> I started packing yesterday! 8 days to go! I guess the good news is with the weather turning cold here suddenly my warm weather clothes can go right in the suitcase and not miss them at all! Got the basics packed now just need to decide on which outfits on which days and add those in. When are you going to start packing?



woohooo......8 days!!! It`ll be here in no time at all Elsa......so excited for you.........






It`s dark here now almost just after 7ish.....lamps were all on around 7.15 and automatic outdoor ones on the porch and over garage came on just around 7 tonight. Winter is really heading towards us.....it`s strange as it`s so warm here tonight........windows still open to try and get some cooler air through, and finally we can feel it cooling down. 

Just had some clotted cream ice cream I made earlier....nothing like the sour stuff Florean Fortescue`s passes off as clotted cream. It is so much nicer than that.....

Been wondering about some of our older posters and what happened to them.......I wonder how old Miss Mikkimus little boy will be now, she was from Iceland and we met her at one HHN.....he would be maybe 4 or 5 now? And goofyfigment......Mad hattered.......ceilei.......and so many more.....Yankee penny is another, StLawrence too.......hope they`re all doing good. 

Have a parcel coming tomorrow.....always like a little gift to myself......will expect a txt or email to say what time it`ll arrive......just clothes, nothing very interesting.........

Feel like a diet pepsi now........

Kesiha.......where are oooooo..........


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> I started packing yesterday! 8 days to go! I guess the good news is with the weather turning cold here suddenly my warm weather clothes can go right in the suitcase and not miss them at all! Got the basics packed now just need to decide on which outfits on which days and add those in. When are you going to start packing?



Yay!!!!! 8 days

I got a few snaps from a friend today, at the parks!!!!!

No matter how many times we go it’s always still so exciting getting ready and finally going!!!


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Wife has mostly everything getting in order in our “vacation room” we call it, she just started over the weekend but will rewash everything a few days prior then pack it all 1-3 days out. We over engineer our packing that’s for sure but she does it very nice.
> 
> Even an expert couldn’t do it as nice.


Does she hire out?
Aren’t you glad she does all the work for packing?

I’m a last minute packer 
If I forget to pack something, I buy it In orlando.


----------



## macraven

Schumi, thanks again for posting my pictures 

Do you charge by the minute or hour for picture posting help.....

I am thinking positive and hope flights overseas have their ban lifted so you can make your vacation scheduled for later this year.

I have a plan B set up in case park closures happen again and I cut my trip short when I am there.


----------



## Lynne G

Let’s cross our fingers our trips in the next two weeks go great in the parks.  And all parks stay open.  Why the Monday I am there, will go to VB, as they will be closed other days, and why not have some pool fun to start my full first day there.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Does she hire out?
> Aren’t you glad she does all the work for packing?
> 
> I’m a last minute packer
> If I forget to pack something, I buy it In orlando.



I am happy although I’m generally right by her side, get me this or get me that!!!

Yes that’s what is nice, anything you could need isn’t far away at all.


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I am happy although I’m generally right by her side, get me this or get me that!!!
> 
> Yes that’s what is nice, anything you could need isn’t far away at all.


Now this post makes sense when I read it.

The other post where you quoted me, confused me as I never said I was an expert when I wrote about my tree removal 
You did an edit and it changed what you posted to me on post 7691.


----------



## macraven

Well looks like it’s not going to be a Taco Bell night for our dinner.

They were out of what we wanted to order.

Last time we did their drive thru had to go with our second choice

Arby’s is a good second choice tonight for us!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Well looks like it’s not going to be a Taco Bell night for our dinner.
> 
> They were out of what we wanted to order.
> 
> Last time we did their drive thru had to go with our second choice
> 
> Arby’s is a good second choice tonight for us!



Whenever we make the drive down if the timing is right we like to stop at the Zaxbys restaurants for chicken.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Let’s cross our fingers our trips in the next two weeks go great in the parks.  And all parks stay open.  Why the Monday I am there, will go to VB, as they will be closed other days, and why not have some pool fun to start my full first day there.


Do you rent the lock box for your personal items when you go to the water park?
I have read Monday has had low crowds and hope that it is for when you go


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Now this post makes sense when I read it.
> 
> The other post where you quoted me, confused me as I never said I was an expert when I wrote about my tree removal
> You did an edit and it changed what you posted to me on post 7691.



Oh no sorry for the confusion, nope it’s just a reminder that’s how good she is!!!!!

Apparently there is more than 1 expert in the world......


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Do you rent the lock box for your personal items when you go to the water park?
> I have read Monday has had low crowds and hope that it is for when you go



yes, I always rent a box, as I just rather not take any risk with my purse, and I put my towel and change of clothes in there too.  And yes, will be happy to have a low crowd day.  Hot feeling one too.


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Whenever we make the drive down if the timing is right we like to stop at the Zaxbys restaurants for chicken.


We have two Zaxbys in town and over did getting food there.
Burned out as it was an over kill for us.
We ate their food enough to last a lifetime.

Same thing for us with Krystals and the other chains in town.

Both places are very popular and we still like them but taking a long break from them.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> We have two Zaxbys in town and over did getting food there.
> Burned out as it was an over kill for us.
> We ate their food enough to last a lifetime.
> 
> Same thing for us with Krystals and the other chains in town.
> 
> Both places are very popular and we still like them but taking a long break from them.



We don’t have either of those in our area, so 1-2 times a year, that’ll do!

I can see overdoing it though, the dipping sauce is so good!


----------



## Lynne G

I don’t think I have eaten in either restaurant, Mac.  Not popular up North, I guess.  We do have most of the chain ones in the Orlando area, so most don’t interest us, as we rarely eat at them here.

Ooh, it is getting late for this homie.  Hope Charade finds a nice light for all to have an overnight safe trip to the loo.


----------



## Lynne G

Okay, yawned twice.



So, if I can, hope the rest of you homies can. Have a very good night.


----------



## macraven

I hope charade has not taken a nap and forgets to give us a well lit path to our front door.


----------



## macraven

Oops I spoke too soon 

perfect light Lynne and it’s awesome!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick night stop in. 

It is good to see everyone is doing well.  Looks like some count downs are starting to get close to go time!!!!  I seen a youtube video today with a rumor that some of the houses that they have set up might be open during the day for people to walk through.  I had wondered that when they first announced the cancellation of HHN.  It would be sooo great if that was to happen.  If you want to see the rumor...check out Rix Flix 

I can't believe it's already Tuesday night.  We went made a quick trip this past weekend to see the kids and grandbaby.  We had planned to go camping,but the weather was going to be horrible, so we decided to head out and see the kids.  It was a great weekend with them.  We even got to go out for a meal by ourselves to a great local restaurant as a late anniversary celebration.  It was a nice treat to go out for a meal.  The granddaughter is growing like a weed and will probably start crawling in the next week or two.  She is such a hoot to watch her scoot around in her walker and be a little terror and touch everything!!!!  lol  

The weather has done a turn again...and we are enjoying the last of what will be summer weather.  Seeing he pictures @keishashadow posted made me long to escape from here.  But for now, we will enjoy what we have.  

Well, I should run and hit the hay.  Mornings come even faster now, with Ds in school - which so far is going well.  This new morning routine is taking some getting used to.  I was enjoying having the house to myself for the last 6 months.  

Good night homies!!!!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Pumpkin1172 nice you got to see the little one.  How far from you are they?  Glad your weather has improved.  

Lynne we too always have lockers at the pool - just have the minimum with us.  Less stress.

It was really warm here yesterday and forecast that the weekend will be good too.  Today is damp and grey so far.  That time of year.  Tree colours very slowly beginning to change.

L was allowed to FaceTime her mummy last night and immediately said “it’s so warm - “if I was at home Grandpa would have had the pool ready when I got back from school”.  So pool will be on the plan for the weekend.

GC home later so looking forward to roast chicken dinner that was requested when I dropped J at school yesterday.

Out all day yesterday so happy to be at home and pottering about today.  Will adjust home delivery order for tomorrow’s arrival so need to think what we will need for weekend if weather will be good.

Happy Wednesday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Pumpkin, so nice to see the little one and get out to celebrate.  Happy Anniversary.

Julie, nice to have pool ready. We have had some warm weather this week.

Close to 90 here again, and very muggy. Sunny start, though still very dark out, before the sun rises. Saying clouds will build as day goes on, as the high tomorrow is 79. And a very rainy Thursday is our tomorrow’s forecast, as cold front is once again fighting with our warm air, and winning. After that stormy Thursday, Friday high is 75, Saturday, 71. Cooler air indeed. But, as we still are at the last days of summer, back to 78 Sunday, and in the 80’s again to start the new work week.

Oh yeah, and today.  Woot!

Ah yes, a camel or two has arrived, and I think they were posing for Keisha.

Hope your sun and sand trip was great, Keisha. 

Thus, any homie knows, a camel means  hey, hump of a day Wednesday is today. And so, Friday then becomes ever so much closer, as we get over this hump of a day. Get it? 

And thus, as Pumpkin gets back to school routine, and Julie has her more routine grocery order delivery, I too have that sipping tea routine this morning.

So good morning Pumpkin and Julie, and to all the homies, good morning too.  Wonderful  Wednesday to everyone.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Pumpkin, so nice to see the little one and get out to celebrate.  Happy Anniversary.
> 
> Julie, nice to have pool ready. We have had some warm weather this week.
> 
> Close to 90 here again, and very muggy. Sunny start, though still very dark out, before the sun rises. Saying clouds will build as day goes on, as the high tomorrow is 79. And a very rainy Thursday is our tomorrow’s forecast, as cold front is once again fighting with our warm air, and winning. After that stormy Thursday, Friday high is 75, Saturday, 71. Cooler air indeed. But, as we still are at the last days of summer, back to 78 Sunday, and in the 80’s again to start the new work week.
> 
> Oh yeah, and today.  Woot!
> View attachment 524783
> Ah yes, a camel or two has arrived, and I think they were posing for Keisha.
> 
> Hope your sun and sand trip was great, Keisha.
> 
> Thus, any homie knows, a camel means  hey, hump of a day Wednesday is today. And so, Friday then becomes ever so much closer, as we get over this hump of a day. Get it?
> 
> And thus, as Pumpkin gets back to school routine, and Julie has her more routine grocery order delivery, I too have that sipping tea routine this morning.
> 
> So good morning Pumpkin and Julie, and to all the homies, good morning too.  Wonderful  Wednesday to everyone.


Lynne, your cooling down is starting but very soon you will be in Orlando and find summer weather is still there

call it an extension of summer for you When in Florida

you’ll be back to hat and sunglasses weather

pumpkin happy belated anniversary!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh yes Mac, ready to enjoy that Florida heat.


----------



## macraven

Hot and humid here, Lynne
Tomorrow and rest of the week all in the 90’s

Am hoping lower temps end of September for Orlando.

Now this is just the opposite of what I would say when I lived up north.


----------



## macraven

My tree is now gone!

Woot..


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, for Mac.  Yeah, by end of September, we may be in the 80’s.  Sometimes will see 90’s, as once in Autumn, we get a dose of those late summer temps.  Or, as in one year, snow on Halloween.

And I will be excited, if we get a free day time walk through of some of the HHN houses.  Hope those rumors are true during my stay.  

Ooh, no bacon for breakfast, as waffles again.  But, older one got inspired, and made bacon grilled cheese sandwiches.  Good lunch.  Dinner will be steak in the grill.  Steaks were BOGO the other day, so steaks it will be.  Pasta was the meal want and got last night’s dinner.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Yay, for Mac.  Yeah, by end of September, we may be in the 80’s.  Sometimes will see 90’s, as once in Autumn, we get a dose of those late summer temps.  Or, as in one year, snow on Halloween.
> 
> And I will be excited, if we get a free day time walk through of some of the HHN houses.  Hope those rumors are true during my stay.
> 
> Ooh, no bacon for breakfast, as waffles again.  But, older one got inspired, and made bacon grilled cheese sandwiches.  Good lunch.  Dinner will be steak in the grill.  Steaks were BOGO the other day, so steaks it will be.  Pasta was the meal want and got last night’s dinner.



That would be awesome, I was gonna be content with the Tribute store......


----------



## Realfoodfans

Nice surprise nephew & his wife coming up from London at the weekend so coming here for tea and cakes on Saturday afternoon.  He is my only one and much loved.  We miss him being so far away.  Has decided to come as new restrictions start from Monday.  Only 6 to gather in homes or even gardens.  My son and DIL will also come over so we will be 9 or possibly 11 if my brother and SIL bring them over.  Have added cupcakes to the home delivery tomorrow and will make a Victoria sponge and scones.  J very excited as will have both his uncles here to show the new XBox to!
Also arranged to meet one of my dearest friends on Friday - haven’t seen her since March as they have been shielding due to her husband’s health following a stroke.

Off to bed now.  Goodnight all.  Enjoy your evening.


----------



## Charade67

Hi everyone. Sorry I left you in the dark last night. Yesterday was quite a day. I woke up at 4:00 with an upset stomach. Didn't get back to sleep until around 7:00. Woke up again at 8:00 and decided to text my boss and tell her I wasn't feeling well and would come in later if I felt better. Went back to sleep and woke up again around 9:30. I was feeling better, so decided to go in to work. It was a very busy day and I ended up staying until 5:00 (usually get off at 3). I was so tired yesterday evening that I fell asleep while trying to watch TV. Thanks Lynne for posting a cute light. 



Lynne G said:


> Salon day for me, Schumi. My hair is getting long, but I like it for now. Happy to be on the routine salon schedule now. And eek, both my Dsis and little one prefer my white hair. Um, not ready for that yet. Yeah, I am old, still somewhat shocked to be old enough to have a soon to be 23 year old, and a niece and nephew in their late 30’s. But white hair, um no. So will be nicely blonde once again later today.


I'm not ready for white hair either. I probably have a head full of it now. You may recall that my hair is very dark brown, so that white really stands out. 



Robo56 said:


> I did have Covid test here locally and I was negative.


Great news!



mckennarose said:


> Yes, thanks. The good news from dd's uni last night is that they only had 18 new cases over the weekend. It looks to be slowing now that they've gone all online.


It's good to hear the cases are slowing. The latest report from B's school is 90 cases. Mostly students, but some faculty/staff.



macraven said:


> Tomorrow we are having a large tree cut down
> That will be my excitement for the week.
> No more spiny burrs to deal with then





macraven said:


> Yea it’s a tall $2900 tree job.





macraven said:


> My tree is now gone!
> 
> Woot..


 Glad to see you used a tree service. It is expensive, but totally worth it I think. I have a bad story about someone who tried to cut down a tree himself. 



schumigirl said:


> Nope no white hair for me.......I have some grey according to my stylist, but too much considering I`m 52......mum didn`t go grey till she was in her late 50`s, she had beautiful hair.


I think my mom started to go gray in her 20's. I started seeing a few gray hairs in high school. The women on my mom's side of the family often get thick, dark hair, but the downside is that we start going gray at an early age.



macraven said:


> After my trip this month, we have to have a new roof done.
> Even with tree damage to the roof, it was close to time for a new roof.
> 
> All part of being a home owner having to keep up with essential things.


 Ah, the joys of home ownership. I think our next big project is new indoor paint and flooring. 



macraven said:


> Same thing for us with Krystals and the other chains in town.


I haven't had a Krystal burger in ages. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I can't believe it's already Tuesday night. We went made a quick trip this past weekend to see the kids and grandbaby. We had planned to go camping,but the weather was going to be horrible, so we decided to head out and see the kids. It was a great weekend with them. We even got to go out for a meal by ourselves to a great local restaurant as a late anniversary celebration. It was a nice treat to go out for a meal. The granddaughter is growing like a weed and will probably start crawling in the next week or two. She is such a hoot to watch her scoot around in her walker and be a little terror and touch everything!!!! lol


 Sounds like a great family getaway. Happy belated anniversary. 

Any serious swimmers here? I am looking for a good place to buy prescription goggles that won't break the bank.  B has asked for a pair for her birthday. She has started taking advantage of the athletic facilities on campus, especially the pool.

The sun has gone down, so I guess it is time to turn on the light. My husband picked this one out. I didn't understand it, but many of you should.


----------



## Lynne G

Glad you are feeling better, Charade.  Yeah, after little one’s university said closed 2 weeks, quickly then said, all online for rest of term.  And, if kids got out of dorms within the week, could get money back.  Only those that cannot get home, dorms are now closed for at least this term.  Within a week of those back to campus, virus numbers more then doubled.  Mayor told kids not to party.  Yeah, right.  College kids.  No matter, little one was in no mood to be on campus this semester.  Then, to make matters worse, three weeks into the term, and one of her professors quit, so she lost a class, and she had to scramble and ask another professor to join her class, then clear it with the registrar’s office, that she changed classes. What a term she is having.  And while she may go out Black Friday, no relaxing that weekend, as her first finals are Cyber Monday.  No last two weeks of class and week to study, and no week long Thanksgiving break, like she had last year. Two day break this year.   And term over the week after Thanksgiving.  Guess she is lucky, as now will have almost all the month of December off, back the week after New Year’s Day.   Otherwise, she would have had finals the week before Christmas, and a much shorter break.  

Steaks were delicious, made home fries and bought cold slaw. Done dinner. Yum. Was told, I did not make enough potatoes. Oh well. I did use up the couple of potatoes we had left, and did not get into the new bag. Eh, will make more this weekend.

Julie, nice to have family visiting. Good reason to enjoy meals and the company. Hope you are having a restful sleep.


----------



## macraven

That’s a nice light charade!
Sweet your husband helped out tonight.

You must be dedicated to your job as not many would go to work if they had been sick most of the night.

Lynne, your daughter is gonna have such a short school term this semester.
Blink and it’s going to be school break.

back later homies and I’ll try to catch up on what I missed here today.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Charade, when little one was young, and still in glasses, got her prescription goggles at Sam’s Club’s Optical.  Don’t know if they still do that.  I’d see if any of the optical stores or online ones have such.  I will say, little one hated them.  Happily just wears regular goggles with her contacts in, now a days.  

Ooh, will be needing that soon enough. Getting close to my bedtime.

Have a great night, homies.  Good Night .


----------



## macraven

It’s going on to midnight and I’m hungry !

Hope we have bacon in the morning!

One thing I don't like about being on est,  is the news comes on at 11:00.
It’s now 79 degrees and will be 90 again tomorrow.

Our temps should start dropping soon to the 80’s.
Hope it does so I can help Mr Mac work on reseeding the front yard where the tree was removed.

Hope all the homies have sweet dreams tonight
See you at breakfast in the morning.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## Lynne G

Eek, what was DisneyLife doing at that early morning and being so happy? Er, rather not know that.      I was happily sleeping until about an hour later than the time of your post.

Ah yes, the time of the week, every one is thirsty, including the weather. Did wake up around 2 this morning, yeah, that’s rain. Went back to sleep. Rainy Thursday, with Flood Warnings given. Tea for me.
So,



Haha.

Ah yes,


And for me, why do you need a long weekend after having a three day one last week? Why yes? I need it. And so, three better days are indeed coming. Very short week. Check.

Ah, another dark, before sunrise work day has already begun.  Early riding homie.  Yep.

Hope Mac’s midnight snack was tasty, and still sleeping, with Mr.Mac feeling those cats their breakfast.

DisneyLife, hope you are sleeping late today. Hope your kids are doing well with school. Both my kids put their later first class on Tuesday and Thursday, so they don’t have to get up early every school day.  Slackers. LoL

Ah yes, with no Schumi or Julie saying their lush breakfast meals, boring mine will be told.

To remedy the no milk situation, did a quick grocery run. Score, the little grocery store that carries a favorite dairy line of milk, had the size I wanted. And, coleslaw, as looked good, and goes well with steak, Ooh, Tastykakes are on sale. So are fancy chocolate covered pretzels. So more than milk was had. Thus, not only will my boring cereal be eaten, but a tandycake may supplement it.

Thus, have that totally perfect Thirsty Thursday, homies.

Time for breakfast.  Good Morning everyone.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Just sat down Lynne so apologies no morning greetings!  

Thursday and Friday Em is also going to work school Breakfast Club so as her school is in the Peak District she will have to leave us very early.  We are down to 2 cars between us so I am the one walking to primary school and Grandpa taking car to drop J at high school.

L was a little shocked at walking both ways but we had a fun chat and story on the way and the walk was no problem.

As I am going to meet my friend for brunch tomorrow and hairdresser appointment I came home today and got dinner in the slow cooker then we both set to with some cleaning and laundry.  Grocery shopping arrived too.

Nearly 1pm now so a sit down with large cups of tea and cold bbq chicken - then Kev is taking Louie out and I want to wash down the front porch. It gets very dusty quickly as the driveway is another area of the house renovation that was not done.


----------



## macraven

Good morning homiest!

two more days until the weekend begins.

(not that it helps me as everyday is a weekend)
Lol

you all will get to that period some day.

no rain today but usual weather
Weekend here looks like rain.

I heard Julie is gonna take us with her for brunch tomorrow.

hope the food is delicious!


----------



## Lynne G

Good Afternoon, Julie.  No apologies needed.  Life goes on, and sometimes I don’t check the Dis.  Yeah, from Elementary to Senior High, my kids were walkers.  We live that close to the schools, from almost 2 miles, to almost a mile.  Our Junior High is the furthest away.  And yay, lush food, hair fabulous, enjoy your brunch tomorrow.  Sounds nice to catch up with a friend over a meal. 

Ah breakfast was over, looking for more food.  Off to search.  

Hi Mac. Hope you are doing well. Sharing the rain, I see. Though right now, the sun is shining. See we are still in Summer, and do that ah so nice out, ooh getting cloudy and windy, yeah, here comes the pouring rain in the afternoon. Then 20 or so minutes later, sun out like nothing happened, including not lowering the temps. Though as with all cold fronts arriving, our next two days will be in the 70’s. Will feel cool to us. We have had a hot Summer. Rainy one too.

Why yes, I am joining Julie. Refreshing the tea in my cup.  Tea drinker I am.


----------



## mckennarose

Morning all,

We got some sad news last night.  My daughter's boyfriend has a friend who lives in Pittsburgh but originally from our area.  This poor kid took his own life yesterday.  My dd's boyfriend had tried to help him a few months ago, going to Pittsburgh and working with his parents to get him help, which he did get committed at the time.  But once he got out he didn't continue with help.  DD's boyfriend and their friend-group are devastated.  I feel sick to my stomach about it.  He was only 24.

Good news from dd's university is that their cases only increased by 18 between Monday and Wednesday.  They have 206 listed as "recovered", meaning finished isolation and 80 currently having it in isolation.  @Lynne G and @Charade67, it's interesting to hear what your schools are doing now too.  I saw in today's paper that Uni of Scranton is now getting hit hard and will have to make decisions in the next two days on how to contain it.  They have over 200 in isolation from exposure, and an additional 64 new cases.  I don't know what their actual count is.

Gloomy looking outside, but warm.  It rained during the night.  Feeling blah today anyway, so the weather fits.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh my goodness, sending sympathy and prayers and comfort to DD’s friend’s family.  Way too many young people being lost.  Sad news, McK.  

Yes, McK, is interesting how different colleges and universities deal with the virus. For little one’s size of school, I assume there would be no way to totally stop the virus from spreading. There are so many kids (30,000) not just staying in and around the school, but almost as many commute.

Hehe, found those chocolate pretzels.


----------



## macraven

My local schools are doing ok and not much issues with grade schools 
Hope it stays that way.

I know there are some hard hit areas and it’s a concern for all.
Virus can spread quickly if peeps forget cdc recommendations.

Pass some of those chocolate pretzels Lynn down my way!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning  everyone. I am at work and the phones aren’t working. I can neither make nor receive calls. I am waiting for the phone company to call me back on my boss’ cell.




macraven said:


> You must be dedicated to your job as not many would go to work if they had been sick most of the night.


I wouldn’t say dedicated. I just wanted to make sure my paycheck wasn’t too small this week. 



Lynne G said:


> And for me, why do you need a long weekend after having a three day one last week?


 We always need a long weekend. 



Realfoodfans said:


> L was a little shocked at walking both ways but we had a fun chat and story on the way and the walk was no problem.


 I have only once ever lived in a place where walking to school was an option. Our last house was behind B’s middle school. She could have walked, but the area was so rocky and overgrown. I didn’t think it was safe. I always drove her to school since I was on my way to work at that time anyway.



mckennarose said:


> We got some sad news last night. My daughter's boyfriend has a friend who lives in Pittsburgh but originally from our area. This poor kid took his own life yesterday. My dd's boyfriend had tried to help him a few months ago, going to Pittsburgh and working with his parents to get him help, which he did get committed at the time. But once he got out he didn't continue with help. DD's boyfriend and their friend-group are devastated. I feel sick to my stomach about it. He was only 24.


 Oh how awful. Prayers for the family and  friends of this young man. 



Lynne G said:


> Hehe, found those chocolate pretzels.


 Send some this way please 

I fear this is going to be a very long day.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, hope the work phones do work again, Charade.  Yep, look forward to my 3 day weekends.


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 



Quick drop in. 



schumigirl said:


> Love your pictures, they are indeed stunning trees.....and I need that purple hat in the first image!!!!! I absolutely love that! Your sisters creation is magnificent too.



Morning Schumi    Almost didn’t decorate for Halloween, but couldn’t pass up celebrating one of my favorite holidays.

Here’s  the witches hat my sister made for me yesterday 



It goes with my tree.






Realfoodfans said:


> oh wow I love your decorations! You may have read previously the GC will not be here for Halloween so we have booked to go down to Devon for a few days. Not going to do our usual decorations but you’ve inspired me to do the hallway! Glad the memorial went well for you all.



Thank you......glad to be an inspiration to getting you decorating. It just seems to make things more cheerful and helps to change the vibe in the home......the trees and lights just make me smile.




Realfoodfans said:


> I let my hair go silver about 18 months ago. Wash with purple shampoo and never had so many comments on how many others like it. Total strangers comment on the colour.



You are brave. Probably healthier too not using the dyes. Someday I will just go gray too. 




Lynne G said:


> Robo, awesome trees and wreaths. So colorful. Nice memorial. Happy that sister came. Yep, your countdown is ticking away too.



Older sister and younger sister coming by today to make more wreaths. It’s so nice to hang with my sisters. We are all getting older and the time spent with them is treasured for sure.




macraven said:


> Good bye tree and no more spiny balls to pick up each day!
> thanks Schumi for showing my pic for me



The dreaded gum trees.......they are a mess to deal with. We have two in our back yard.




Lynne G said:


> And I will be excited, if we get a free day time walk through of some of the HHN houses. Hope those rumors are true during my stay.



First I heard of this....were did you get information that they might do day walk throughs of  houses? That would be awesome.




Realfoodfans said:


> Nice surprise nephew & his wife coming up from London at the weekend so coming here for tea and cakes on Saturday afternoon. He is my only one and much loved. We miss him being so far away.



Sounds like a lovely gathering of family. Enjoy your visits. 




Realfoodfans said:


> and will make a Victoria sponge



What is a Victoria sponge?




Charade67 said:


> I'm not ready for white hair either. I probably have a head full of it now. You may recall that my hair is very dark brown, so that white really stands out.



Yep.....my gray sticks out with my dark brown hair too.




Charade67 said:


> Great news!



I was relieved.



mckennarose said:


> We got some sad news last night. My daughter's boyfriend has a friend who lives in Pittsburgh but originally from our area. This poor kid took his own life yesterday. My dd's boyfriend had tried to help him a few months ago, going to Pittsburgh and working with his parents to get him help, which he did get committed at the time. But once he got out he didn't continue with help. DD's boyfriend and their friend-group are devastated. I feel sick to my stomach about it. He was only 24.



So devastating for his family. Prayers for his family and your daughter, her boyfriend and their group of friends. 



Count downs for all those going to Universal.........fingers and toes crossed no hiccups in any travel plans.

Need to get scootin the girls will be here shortly.

Have a wonderful Thursday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Sister time be had by Robo.  Enjoy the great crafting you are doing.  Totally enjoy Halloween decor.


----------



## Charade67

Robo56 said:


> Here’s the witches hat my sister made for me yesterday


Cute hat!

Comcast says they are working on an outage in our area and they expect it to be resolved by 12:30. I think I will take an early lunch.


----------



## macraven

Robo you have talented sisters.

The hat looks like it was professional done, like in big $ at the specialty stores


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Eek, what was DisneyLife doing at that early morning and being so happy? Er, rather not know that.      I was happily sleeping until about an hour later than the time of your post.
> 
> Ah yes, the time of the week, every one is thirsty, including the weather. Did wake up around 2 this morning, yeah, that’s rain. Went back to sleep. Rainy Thursday, with Flood Warnings given. Tea for me.
> So,
> 
> View attachment 524982
> 
> Haha.
> 
> Ah yes,
> View attachment 524983
> 
> And for me, why do you need a long weekend after having a three day one last week? Why yes? I need it. And so, three better days are indeed coming. Very short week. Check.
> 
> Ah, another dark, before sunrise work day has already begun.  Early riding homie.  Yep.
> 
> Hope Mac’s midnight snack was tasty, and still sleeping, with Mr.Mac feeling those cats their breakfast.
> 
> DisneyLife, hope you are sleeping late today. Hope your kids are doing well with school. Both my kids put their later first class on Tuesday and Thursday, so they don’t have to get up early every school day.  Slackers. LoL
> 
> Ah yes, with no Schumi or Julie saying their lush breakfast meals, boring mine will be told.
> 
> To remedy the no milk situation, did a quick grocery run. Score, the little grocery store that carries a favorite dairy line of milk, had the size I wanted. And, coleslaw, as looked good, and goes well with steak, Ooh, Tastykakes are on sale. So are fancy chocolate covered pretzels. So more than milk was had. Thus, not only will my boring cereal be eaten, but a tandycake may supplement it.
> 
> Thus, have that totally perfect Thirsty Thursday, homies.
> 
> Time for breakfast.  Good Morning everyone.






Only the youngest is in school now 6th grade!!!

The 2 oldest both grads with no college currently.

BLT’s for lunch coming up!!!





Mck that is very sad news.......sorry to hear that.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Eek, what was DisneyLife doing at that early morning and being so happy? Er, rather not know that.      I was happily sleeping until about an hour later than the time of your post.
> 
> Ah yes, the time of the week, every one is thirsty, including the weather. Did wake up around 2 this morning, yeah, that’s rain. Went back to sleep. Rainy Thursday, with Flood Warnings given. Tea for me.
> So,
> 
> View attachment 524982
> 
> Haha.
> 
> Ah yes,
> View attachment 524983
> 
> And for me, why do you need a long weekend after having a three day one last week? Why yes? I need it. And so, three better days are indeed coming. Very short week. Check.
> 
> Ah, another dark, before sunrise work day has already begun.  Early riding homie.  Yep.
> 
> Hope Mac’s midnight snack was tasty, and still sleeping, with Mr.Mac feeling those cats their breakfast.
> 
> DisneyLife, hope you are sleeping late today. Hope your kids are doing well with school. Both my kids put their later first class on Tuesday and Thursday, so they don’t have to get up early every school day.  Slackers. LoL
> 
> Ah yes, with no Schumi or Julie saying their lush breakfast meals, boring mine will be told.
> 
> To remedy the no milk situation, did a quick grocery run. Score, the little grocery store that carries a favorite dairy line of milk, had the size I wanted. And, coleslaw, as looked good, and goes well with steak, Ooh, Tastykakes are on sale. So are fancy chocolate covered pretzels. So more than milk was had. Thus, not only will my boring cereal be eaten, but a tandycake may supplement it.
> 
> Thus, have that totally perfect Thirsty Thursday, homies.
> 
> Time for breakfast.  Good Morning everyone.






Only the youngest is in school now 6th grade!!!

The 2 oldest both grads with no college currently.

BLT’s for lunch coming up!!!





Mck that is very sad news.......sorry to hear that.


----------



## cam757

Popping in to say hello! I need to do some serious catching up now. Hope everyone is well.  DS started his virtual 9th grade year this week. So far so good but certainly not the same as classroom teaching.   We spent the weekend painting his room and we put together his desk so he can have a workspace of his own. Sadly, his room looks more teenager than little boy now but it was time for a change.   

DH got new tires for my car yesterday.  They were pretty worn. I literally had almost driven the tires off of it. It drives so much better now. My Tahoe is getting old but I am not quite ready for a new one yet.  It has been a great vehicle, so no complaints other than it is showing its age. Probably will start looking for a new one next year. 

Rainy here this week. Hopefully sun by the weekend.  

Have a great day!


----------



## bobbie68

SANS!! I hope everyone is having a good day! Brian got the notice that he didn't get the job he interviewed for the past week but he did have one on Tuesday and this company is interested. He will have another interview with them  will be on Tuesday.  He has more confidence in this job his resume is really on par with what they are lookin for. Fingers crossed. Thanks again everyone for the support!

Thanks Mac, Lynne Real,Schumi, Charade, Mrose and Robo for the good luck wishes for Brian, much appreciated!!!!

This weekend we just did more cleaning trying to have less to pack and move. We were going to rent a Uhaul and tow our camper (for the cats) and I was going to drive one car and ship the other. It turned out that it will be too much for Charlie and Brian after two days to unload a truck plus have all these vehicles in our driveway. We got a quote for a professional moving company, it will be more money but will be so much more relaxing. We will tow the camper with my SUV and ship the other two cars. It will cost quite a bit more but in the end it will be less stressful and that is important to me.

The weather was nice last several days today is rain!!

 I have a bit of a busy day for it is Liv's 19th birthday today!!!  I went and got her breakfast, she wants bubble tea for lunch then she will pick the dinner and movie to watch. I ordered her some things and unfortunately two of the items will be delivered late. I think she will like them and is worth the wait. Charlie is goin to bake the cake!

Yesterday was an nice day! Liv and Charlie befriended a homeless woman who comes into Target. She lives out of her car she is probably in her late 60's and is very nice. They talk about her frequently. They decided they wanted to do something for her it was her birthday yesterday. The thought was she mentioned she was going to go to our local park and sit and see who comes and talk to her. The four of us decided to visit her,  the teens gave her a moneary gift , with balloons and I bought pizza, donuts and water. We spent several hours with her and it was so nice and the weater cooperated. The way they empathize and care about people and animals makes us feel good. It also was a reminder of how lucky we are and to appreciate everything we have.

The sleeping has not been going to well and it is really catching up to me. I have to keep looking into more natural stuff to try.

Mrose I am so sorry about his friend. It sounds like he did whatever he could do  to help, and I hope he is emotionally doing well know ing he did what he could do to help. Glad that your DD's college is in better shape. I think it is going to be a rollercoaster ride with openings and closings with schools. I agree the S word is one of

Mac you always make people feel welcome when they come back in, thank  you! I am glad that your tree is gone and less work for you! I was upset about the taco bell menu change, shredded chicken was our go to with our items and now not sure what we will do!!  countdown for you!! I agree with you I will not miss my weather up north.

Real It sounds like you have a nice weekend planned with family, I hope you have a great visit and your snacks sound awesome! Hair appointments are always a feel good thing and much looked forward too. I havne't been able to meet up with some of my friends yet, so I hope you have a great time with yours. I can't wait to start more walking and swimming  when we get to Florida. We will only buy a house with a pool and a screen to keep out the bugs.

Charade glad that you are feeling better. Your operation nose light brought back memories  for me. I was a kid who didn't like to get scared and that and perfection were my least favorite games growing up. I did like the light up nose though. I hope your mom continues to feel better!! My mom and grandma both greyed early and I followed suit. I too am not ready for complete grey. I still color my hair but since the pandemic not as much!

Robo glad that the service for your step mom was nice. I love the the wreaths and your trees they are awesome. I wish I could do that in my house. for your trip to Orlando. I can't wait to see the star wars land in Disney. I am sure you had a great visit with your sister. Glad that you had a negative test result!!

Lynne Good luck to your daughter with the shortened semester, Liv has the same thing. Glad that you are enjoying your short week. Your dinner sounded good. I use to rent a box now I use my Aqua vault and lock it to the chair. I only take cards, some cash and my phones so fits perfect in there. We started using garbadge bags for our clothes to keep them dry in rain. for your countdown too.!!

DLPN I hear you on starting early and having it in another room . When Liv was younger I use to set up all the suitcases in her  room and start packing little by little about a week before. I always liked that cause didn't feel rushed. Now that she is older I can't do that but I dont' think we will be doing a vacation before we move. Have fun packing and for your countdown.

Schumi The mention of the homemade wine brings me back to when I was youner. My Italian grandfather us to make his own wine and boy did he love it. I remember trying it once and boy was it strong!! My older family would say" it would put hair on your chest" LOL!! I hope you enjoy your cooler weather coming in. It is always nice  to get something new whether it is small or not, hope you are enjoying it. I use to make ice cream years ago but haven;t tried clotted cream, Brian likes that! 

Cam nice to see you! I am glad that your son is off to a good start, I totally understand that  virtually is not the same thing, hopefully by next year things will be back as normal as they can be. Tires are a definite change, I have worn mine to being no tread. We have one older vehicle but it is paid for so enjoy not having a payment. I figure in a couple of years I will get a new one. 

Elas Chicken tortillia soup is always welcome here. I have not made it only got it at a restaurant. Happy packing and   for your countdown!

Monykalyn I hope your  trip to Seattle is going good! Last minute trip to the lake sounded nice! How nice to gain a daughter that way. I did  the ancestry stuff and no hidden relatives for me yet! I hope things are going good for DD at UCF.

I want to give a special  to SANS who have not been able to post I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@mckennarose that is dreadfully sad news.  Sending prayers to the family and his friends.  So many suffer and help is not always what they want.

@Robo56 Victoria Sponge is a British classic - basically a vanilla sponge with cream and jam. Kev’s favourite.

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/grannys-victoria-sponge/amp


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Morning all,
> 
> We got some sad news last night.  My daughter's boyfriend has a friend who lives in Pittsburgh but originally from our area.  This poor kid took his own life yesterday.  My dd's boyfriend had tried to help him a few months ago, going to Pittsburgh and working with his parents to get him help, which he did get committed at the time.  But once he got out he didn't continue with help.  DD's boyfriend and their friend-group are devastated.  I feel sick to my stomach about it.  He was only 24.
> 
> Good news from dd's university is that their cases only increased by 18 between Monday and Wednesday.  They have 206 listed as "recovered", meaning finished isolation and 80 currently having it in isolation.  @Lynne G and @Charade67, it's interesting to hear what your schools are doing now too.  I saw in today's paper that Uni of Scranton is now getting hit hard and will have to make decisions in the next two days on how to contain it.  They have over 200 in isolation from exposure, and an additional 64 new cases.  I don't know what their actual count is.
> 
> Gloomy looking outside, but warm.  It rained during the night.  Feeling blah today anyway, so the weather fits.




Sorry to hear your news mrose. Incredibly sad and so young. And hope you feel better soon......






Robo56 said:


> Good morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 525064
> 
> Quick drop in.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Schumi    Almost didn’t decorate for Halloween, but couldn’t pass up celebrating one of my favorite holidays.
> 
> Here’s  the witches hat my sister made for me yesterday
> 
> View attachment 525065
> 
> It goes with my tree.
> 
> 
> Count downs for all those going to Universal.........fingers and toes crossed no hiccups in any travel plans.
> 
> Need to get scootin the girls will be here shortly.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday everyone.




Robo, that is beautiful! You are indeed a talented family......and the colour is especially beautiful......lol....

When do you arrive at Universal this month Robo.....you must be so looking forward to it. Are you taking any of the grandkids this time?

Have a lovely day with your girls......






cam757 said:


> Popping in to say hello! I need to do some serious catching up now. Hope everyone is well.  DS started his virtual 9th grade year this week. So far so good but certainly not the same as classroom teaching.   We spent the weekend painting his room and we put together his desk so he can have a workspace of his own. Sadly, his room looks more teenager than little boy now but it was time for a change.
> 
> DH got new tires for my car yesterday.  They were pretty worn. I literally had almost driven the tires off of it. It drives so much better now. My Tahoe is getting old but I am not quite ready for a new one yet.  It has been a great vehicle, so no complaints other than it is showing its age. Probably will start looking for a new one next year.
> 
> Rainy here this week. Hopefully sun by the weekend.
> 
> Have a great day!




Hey cam.....good to see you......yes, you`ll have a lot to catch up on......

New cars are always fun.....and hope he likes his new space.....a change of decorcan work miracles on a room. 





bobbie68 said:


> SANS!! I hope everyone is having a good day! Brian got the notice that he didn't get the job he interviewed for the past week but he did have one on Tuesday and this company is interested. He will have another interview with them  will be on Tuesday.  He has more confidence in this job his resume is really on par with what they are lookin for. Fingers crossed. Thanks again everyone for the support!
> 
> Thanks Mac, Lynne Real,Schumi, Charade, Mrose and Robo for the good luck wishes for Brian, much appreciated!!!
> 
> I have a bit of a busy day for it is Liv's 19th birthday today!!!  I went and got her breakfast, she wants bubble tea for lunch then she will pick the dinner and movie to watch. I ordered her some things and unfortunately two of the items will be delivered late. I think she will like them and is worth the wait. Charlie is goin to bake the cake!
> 
> Schumi The mention of the homemade wine brings me back to when I was youner. My Italian grandfather us to make his own wine and boy did he love it. I remember trying it once and boy was it strong!! My older family would say" it would put hair on your chest" LOL!! I hope you enjoy your cooler weather coming in. It is always nice  to get something new whether it is small or not, hope you are enjoying it. I use to make ice cream years ago but haven;t tried clotted cream, Brian likes that!



bobbi, sorry Brian didn`t get the job. That has to be disappointing for all of you.....something else will be around the corner......

 to Liv......hope it`s a lovely day for her...

Yes, that home made wine has a kick!!!! I don`t drink much of it, not that you need to.....lol......

I do love the autumn.....the cooler it gets the more chance to wear new boots......an every winter essential.....coats and boots!! 

Hope all is good with you bobbi........






Yesterday we were out for lunch with 6 friends, something we won`t be able to do from Monday with the new restrictions coming in of no more than 6 folks meeting up....inside or out...but lunch was lovely, and Tom seemed to be rushing us away......I wondered why, but everyone else was smiling, of course they knew.......and we did order a very light lunch which I thought odd.  

Turns out he had booked us into a lovely country house hotel I LOVE for the night. Early birthday surprise.......he tried to get my actual birthday booked but they are leaving nights between guests and nothing available that night. It`s about two hours away from us, so not too far.

I didn`t care, it was the nicest surprise and he had very bravely packed what he thought I`d need or like to have with me.......he did well!!!

Hotel was beautiful......and we had a very romantic table for dinner close to the window and the real fire which was on as it`s September now. We have been there before but maybe not for three or four years.......hadn`t changed, classically beautiful old building. We didn`t have the table till around 8.30ish, and we were hungry by then. And I was glad again of that light lunch.

I love surprises and this one was perfect.....just like my husband ......but then I`m biased......

I did let mac know of course I was going........

Happy Thursday........


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, lots of news from Cam, Bobbie and Schumi. 

Cam, yep, back to school virtual is this Fall, so far. Hope 9th grade goes well.

Bobbie, sorry to hear of one no for Brian, hoping he gets a good job soon. Yeah, a long drive for you, makes sense to hire moving company . And a big 19th Happy Birthday to Liv.

Schumi, what a wonderful, sweet trip DH planned for you. Good reason quiet today. Hope your December trip is a go. See they are changing international flights before you board virus checks. So am hoping English flights are welcome soon.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yay, lots of news from Cam, Bobbie and Schumi.
> 
> Cam, yep, back to school virtual is this Fall, so far. Hope 9th grade goes well.
> 
> Bobbie, sorry to hear of one no for Brian, hoping he gets a good job soon. Yeah, a long drive for you, makes sense to hire moving company . And a big 19th Happy Birthday to Liv.
> 
> Schumi, what a wonderful, sweet trip DH planned for you. Good reason quiet today. Hope your December trip is a go. See they are changing international flights before you board virus checks. So am hoping English flights are welcome soon.



Thanks Lynne......he does the sweetest things all the time which is lovely......as to flights, well, I believe nothing might change till after a certain date in November, so might be too late for us to go....or we might be ok.....it`s one of these things we are prepared for either to happen.......

On the bright side, if we don`t get to go that`s another set of flights in the bag for next year......always a silver lining in everything....... 

Edit to add......it is positive news and a step in the right direction!!!

Did you take tomorrow off work for another long weekend Lynne? I used to love taking a Friday off when I worked.......



Watching old episodes of CSI-NY from the beginning........I do love seeing NYC and all the familiar sights to us.....that is another place I do look forward to visiting again.......


----------



## macraven

Sounds like you have a keeper Schumi!
I bet there were tears when you realized the birthday surprise.

Since he did the getaway bd trip early, bet he still does another surprise for you in a few more days
on your bd.


----------



## macraven

Bobbie, I am sending a boat load of mummy dust your way so Brian’s perfect job offer happens!

You will enjoy living in the south as no snow for the most part.

You have time to figure out how to do the move and won’t be frantically throwing items in a box when you pack up.
Our house sold early and we had a short time period to buy a house in the south.
Very hectic!

The time table you have now means you won’t be tossing things in boxes and move and only tossing them once you are in a house in Florida.

Long distance moving companies is the best way to go.
Be sure to pack items you need when you move in as your belongings might take days before they are delivered to you.
We had quite a few nights sleeping on the floor until our furniture arrived.

Your cats will love a new place to explore when you move.
And they will probably be “ helpers “
You will understand that when you move.

There is a job out there with Brian’s name on it and hope this one on the table is it!


----------



## macraven

Cam and Julie ... catching up with youse too now!

Cam what a nice set up you did for your son in his room!
You are a good mom!
Sounds like you have been very busy.
I think virtual school will take a few weeks for kids to get used to but your son may end up loving it

Julie I looked at what you said and my mind said vanilla sponge ... not Victoria sponge


----------



## macraven

Using my iPhone for everything, I can only see so many posts on a page

When I am behind in reading and posting, have to keep scrolling to see if I missed anyone here.

That’s my story and sticking to it
Lol


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Sounds like you have a keeper Schumi!
> I bet there were tears when you realized the birthday surprise.
> 
> Since he did the getaway bd trip early, bet he still does another surprise for you in a few more days
> on your bd.



Thanks mac......yes, you know me so well....... 

Not expecting any surprises, haven`t asked for anything this year. Dinner out Saturday night and friends house on Sunday for lunch.......it`ll be quiet........

But, it was lovely......


----------



## macraven

Cake for birthday girl Liv..


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Oh my goodness, sending sympathy and prayers and comfort to DD’s friend’s family. Way too many young people being lost. Sad news, McK.


It's very sad.  I feel for his parents.


Lynne G said:


> Hehe, found those chocolate pretzels.


MMMM, I asked hubby to grab me a chocolate bar on the way home.  


Charade67 said:


> Oh how awful. Prayers for the family and friends of this young man.


Thanks.  They're making arrangements now, but we don't know what the protocol is for funerals with covid.


Robo56 said:


> Here’s the witches hat my sister made for me yesterday


That's really nice!  Love it!


Robo56 said:


> So devastating for his family. Prayers for his family and your daughter, her boyfriend and their group of friends.


Thanks.  The kids are struggling, especially the one who found him.  He's very traumatized.


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Mck that is very sad news.......sorry to hear that.


Thanks.


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> BLT’s for lunch coming up!!!


I missed lunch, can you make me one for dinner?


bobbie68 said:


> I have a bit of a busy day for it is Liv's 19th birthday today!!!


Happy Birthday to Liv!


bobbie68 said:


> Mrose I am so sorry about his friend. It sounds like he did whatever he could do to help, and I hope he is emotionally doing well know ing he did what he could do to help.


Thanks.  I think all the kids are feeling guilt about not doing enough, even though they tried.  I think that's normal.  It's going to take a while for them to work through this.



bobbie68 said:


> I think it is going to be a rollercoaster ride with openings and closings with schools



I'm glad too, but this seems like the new "norm".  I'm glad schools are trying to be flexible and make adjustments quickly, but it is a pain to navigate around it.  


bobbie68 said:


> My Italian grandfather us to make his own wine and boy did he love it.


LOL, mine did too!  


Realfoodfans said:


> @mckennarose that is dreadfully sad news. Sending prayers to the family and his friends. So many suffer and help is not always what they want.


Thanks.  He had been getting help, but apparently started to spiral again.  Poor kid.


schumigirl said:


> Sorry to hear your news mrose. Incredibly sad and so young.


Thank you.  


schumigirl said:


> And hope you feel better soon......


I'm looking forward to a long soak in the hot tub, with my chocolate bar and possibly an adult beverage later.  


schumigirl said:


> Turns out he had booked us into a lovely country house hotel I LOVE for the night. Early birthday surprise.......he tried to get my actual birthday booked but they are leaving nights between guests and nothing available that night. It`s about two hours away from us, so not too far.


How sweet!  It sounds wonderful!


----------



## macraven

All the homies will get on our bus and come to your place to join you in your hot tub!!

Will you be serving snacks?


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds good McK, chocolate and a hot tub.

Have to say, my chocolate pretzels were quite tasty.

Ack, cries for dinner.  Thinking bbq chicken and baked taters with zapped carrots and peas.  Later homies.  Hungry family, mom’s kitchen needs to be open.


----------



## mckennarose

macraven said:


> All the homies will get on our bus and come to your place to join you in your hot tub!!
> 
> Will you be serving snacks?


Absolutely!


Lynne G said:


> Sounds good McK, chocolate and a hot tub.


I got the chocolate and skipped the adult beverage.  I went with coffee instead, which could be a mistake this late!


----------



## Charade67

I never got the phone back at work today. I called Comcast again and they said it was probably our modem. They asked me to try unplugging it. For whatever reason our modem is mounted on the wall, above the door of the closet where the HVAC unit is located. Sorry, boss doesn't pay me enough to climb ladders in a dark closet. I scheduled a technician to come out tomorrow morning. She can deal with it then. 

Cam - Good to see you. Looks like you are heading i tot he teen years and I am almost out of them.

Bobbie - Sorry the one job didn't work out, but good luck to Brian on the next one. Happy birthday to Liv. 

Schumi - What a nice birthday surprise. Your husband could give lessons to mine. I don't think mine knows how to do a surprise gift. 

Update on my mom - she didn't get a plaster cast today. She got a boot instead. She goes back to the doctor in 2 weeks. 

Tonight's light is local to me. This is the Natural Bridge in VA.


----------



## macraven

Unique porch light tonight for us!


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Charade.  

Family fed. No complaints. Mom’s time to chill.

And yep, Schumi, took tomorrow off.  Next week, work a full week, then fun for the two weeks after that.  Woot.  10 day countdown.

Tick Tick, Elsa, DisneyLife, Mac and Robo.


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Next week, work a full week, then fun for the two weeks after that. Woot. 10 day countdown.
> 
> Tick Tick, Elsa, DisneyLife, Mac and Robo.


Yay!
Did I mention that I'm petite.... could probably fit in a suitcase....   Just sayin.....


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick late night stop in!

We had an absolutely beautiful day here.  Probably our last 27C or 80F day here for the year.  That part makes me sad..but it was just soooooo glorious.  I enjoyed every moment of it. 
Our ds seems to be adjusting to school.  So far, so good.  We are getting a morning routine now lol.  It is a good thing he is a boy and does use the bathroom for long periods of time.  He sets a timer for his shower...or else he would stay in there until every single drop of hot water is gone lol.  These are the times I wish our home was bigger and I had an ensuite off of our bedroom.  Oh well, hopefully one day momma will have that!!!



mckennarose said:


> We got some sad news last night. My daughter's boyfriend has a friend who lives in Pittsburgh but originally from our area. This poor kid took his own life yesterday. My dd's boyfriend had tried to help him a few months ago, going to Pittsburgh and working with his parents to get him help, which he did get committed at the time. But once he got out he didn't continue with help. DD's boyfriend and their friend-group are devastated. I feel sick to my stomach about it. He was only 24.


Mckennarose...that is such devastating news.  For all the families and friends.  I hope that in the coming months/years that they will find some peace with it.  Everyone has questions that will never be answered.


Robo56 said:


> Here’s the witches hat my sister made for me yesterday


That is soooo awesome!!!!  And sister time is so precious.  I miss living close to my sisters.  Enjoy your sister time and craft time too


cam757 said:


> Popping in to say hello! I need to do some serious catching up now. Hope everyone is well. DS started his virtual 9th grade year this week. So far so good but certainly not the same as classroom teaching. We spent the weekend painting his room and we put together his desk so he can have a workspace of his own. Sadly, his room looks more teenager than little boy now but it was time for a change.





bobbie68 said:


> This weekend we just did more cleaning trying to have less to pack and move. We were going to rent a Uhaul and tow our camper (for the cats) and I was going to drive one car and ship the other. It turned out that it will be too much for Charlie and Brian after two days to unload a truck plus have all these vehicles in our driveway. We got a quote for a professional moving company, it will be more money but will be so much more relaxing. We will tow the camper with my SUV and ship the other two cars. It will cost quite a bit more but in the end it will be less stressful and that is important to me.


Hi Bobbie  Your life sounds very busy right now.  I am sure that your dh will get the perfect job.  That one was not the" right one ".  Happy birthday to Liv.   She sounds like she has an amazing spirit.  Our world needs more people like her in it with her spark and heart. 


schumigirl said:


> Turns out he had booked us into a lovely country house hotel I LOVE for the night. Early birthday surprise.......he tried to get my actual birthday booked but they are leaving nights between guests and nothing available that night. It`s about two hours away from us, so not too far.


What a wonderful surprise!!!! 


macraven said:


> Using my iPhone for everything, I can only see so many posts on a page
> 
> When I am behind in reading and posting, have to keep scrolling to see if I missed anyone here.
> 
> That’s my story and sticking to it
> Lol


Thank you for all you do Mac!!!!   I hate being on my phone and trying to read posts.  I am positive you do it better than I do. 


macraven said:


> All the homies will get on our bus and come to your place to join you in your hot tub!!


A late night soak would feel so good...especially with a beverage.



Charade67 said:


> I never got the phone back at work today. I called Comcast again and they said it was probably our modem. They asked me to try unplugging it. For whatever reason our modem is mounted on the wall, above the door of the closet where the HVAC unit is located. Sorry, boss doesn't pay me enough to climb ladders in a dark closet. I scheduled a technician to come out tomorrow morning. She can deal with it then.


I say the same thing.  I do not get paid enough money to do some jobs.  They can spend the money to have someone come in and properly do the job.

I am very glad that tomorrow is Friday.  Although it was a short week, it felt very long.  I had a funny post on FB on Wednesday about waking up thinking it was Friday, but finding out it was only Wednesday.  It was totally how this week felt.  
Well, I should finish this episode of Grey's Anatomy, shed a few tears over it...and head to bed.  

Good night everyone.... I will leave the light on for the early morning crews or those who may be sleepless.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I never got the phone back at work today. I called Comcast again and they said it was probably our modem. They asked me to try unplugging it. For whatever reason our modem is mounted on the wall, above the door of the closet where the HVAC unit is located. Sorry, boss doesn't pay me enough to climb ladders in a dark closet. I scheduled a technician to come out tomorrow morning. She can deal with it then.
> 
> Cam - Good to see you. Looks like you are heading i tot he teen years and I am almost out of them.
> 
> Bobbie - Sorry the one job didn't work out, but good luck to Brian on the next one. Happy birthday to Liv.
> 
> Schumi - What a nice birthday surprise. Your husband could give lessons to mine. I don't think mine knows how to do a surprise gift.
> 
> Update on my mom - she didn't get a plaster cast today. She got a boot instead. She goes back to the doctor in 2 weeks.
> 
> Tonight's light is local to me. This is the Natural Bridge in VA.
> 
> View attachment 525166



I should rent him out really......he has always been wonderful with surprises........

Beautiful picture you posted too......that is stunning. 





Lynne G said:


> Thanks Charade.
> 
> Family fed. No complaints. Mom’s time to chill.
> 
> And yep, Schumi, took tomorrow off.  Next week, work a full week, then fun for the two weeks after that.  Woot.  10 day countdown.
> 
> Tick Tick, Elsa, DisneyLife, Mac and Robo.



Yep, your countdown is indeed ticking down......it`ll be here before you know it........

And enjoy your Friday off......still one of my favourite days of the week.......that Friday feeling never really leaves you........





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick late night stop in!
> 
> We had an absolutely beautiful day here.  Probably our last 27C or 80F day here for the year.  That part makes me sad..but it was just soooooo glorious.  I enjoyed every moment of it.
> Our ds seems to be adjusting to school.  So far, so good.  We are getting a morning routine now lol.  It is a good thing he is a boy and does use the bathroom for long periods of time.  He sets a timer for his shower...or else he would stay in there until every single drop of hot water is gone lol.  These are the times I wish our home was bigger and I had an ensuite off of our bedroom.  Oh well, hopefully one day momma will have that!!!
> 
> 
> Mckennarose...that is such devastating news.  For all the families and friends.  I hope that in the coming months/years that they will find some peace with it.  Everyone has questions that will never be answered.
> 
> That is soooo awesome!!!!  And sister time is so precious.  I miss living close to my sisters.  Enjoy your sister time and craft time too
> 
> 
> Hi Bobbie  Your life sounds very busy right now.  I am sure that your dh will get the perfect job.  That one was not the" right one ".  Happy birthday to Liv.   She sounds like she has an amazing spirit.  Our world needs more people like her in it with her spark and heart.
> 
> What a wonderful surprise!!!!
> 
> Thank you for all you do Mac!!!!   I hate being on my phone and trying to read posts.  I am positive you do it better than I do.
> 
> A late night soak would feel so good...especially with a beverage.
> 
> 
> I say the same thing.  I do not get paid enough money to do some jobs.  They can spend the money to have someone come in and properly do the job.
> 
> I am very glad that tomorrow is Friday.  Although it was a short week, it felt very long.  I had a funny post on FB on Wednesday about waking up thinking it was Friday, but finding out it was only Wednesday.  It was totally how this week felt.
> Well, I should finish this episode of Grey's Anatomy, shed a few tears over it...and head to bed.
> 
> Good night everyone.... I will leave the light on for the early morning crews or those who may be sleepless.




Good to see you pumpkin........and yes, last of the lovely weather is always sad and has to be enjoyed for sure! 

You call them ensuites too?? I always hear them called master baths on here....but that`s what we call them, and yes, an absolute essential!! 

Glad to hear your son is settling in well to school......always a worry for some. I`ve never watched an episode of Grey`s Anatomy.......same with the other hospital show that I forget the name of right now......lol......

Appreciate the light left on......it`s getting much darker in the mornings here now. Have a great weekend pumpkin........




Friday again......need to go get some groceries this morning, and weather isn`t looking good for the UK today.....high winds forecast to breeze in today.......it`s lovely here right now, around mid to high 60`s......sun will be out most of the day which is nice. 

Have to drop off a birthday present to a friend, an anniversary card to another and a gift for a friends daughter who`s birthday it is today. She`s 18 so an easy gift.......money.......lol......I did get her a pair of snuggly pajamas too as she loves them, and it`s been a tradition for years I buy those for her as the winter comes in.

September is my busiest month for birthdays and other celebrations.....always have to be organised so I don`t forget anyone. 

Kyle asked if they can have chicken noodle soup and olive bread for dinner tonight......that`s an easy dinner, so thought we can all have that for a change.......so, breadmaking duty this morning, cook the chicken thighs then strip them down later and add to the stock and soup will be almost done. 

Lunch is to be decided yet......have no clue. 

But, it`s the weekend..........















































Have a wonderful and happy Friday.........​


----------



## macraven

I did not think you would just open a can of chicken noodle soup for Kyle and call it food.

all your food is homemade !


----------



## Lynne G

Ah a Good Morning Friday to you all.  Rain came later in the evening last night, and some rain earlier this morning makes some if the roads sound wet.  After my nice long hot shower, got wash mostly done.  No hanging out with that rain.  But the rain has left, the sun is out, and last night the weather guy said 78 the high.  Not too bad.  Humid out, so the usual summer clothes.  Tee shirts and shorts.  Still in my flip flops, unless we go for a walk.  Have a fresh pair of socks on my sneakers at the ready. It is so nice to have a late start.  Well, was up the same time, but nice to get a different, more relaxed start.  And so, our Friday will be finishing up the wash, grocery shopping and some relaxing.  Excellent Friday plans, I’d say.  

Breakfast was cereal and fruit. Time to finish off the watermelon, and strawberries were still sweet too. And tea, of course.

Hehe Pumpkin, I tend to be the long shower taker in my house. We do have an in suite bathroom, and it nice to have it. Glad to hear DS is getting into the school routine. I do find it a bit odd, seeing both my kids taking classes on their laptop. Seems books are online too.

Schumi, yep, grocery run for us. Wow, that is a lot of September celebrations to keep track of.

Yay, today my brother from afar arrives tonight, so our family get together is tomorrow. And nice, my niece and family are coming too. And while the temps are to be cooler tomorrow, the pool does have a heater. Yay! When you stay under water and rush out to towels to wrap around you. But yeah, end of summer for sure. Pool will be winterized next weekend. Starting to get those Fall temps, and thus, no reason to keep the pool open from about the end of September to the middle of May. Yeah, not Florida weather here, were pools open, except for a few cool days over the winter. Even our water parks close, and have already closed for the season. Heck, we don’t care, we have been to Florida water parks when it was 62 out. Pools are mostly heated there. Yep, big pile of towels were taken on those visits. Hoping my VB trips have 90 degree outside temps.

And so, time for more tea, and hope a sweet can be found. Ooh, think both kids are done their class, maybe they can do a quick grocery trip. Nice.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. It's Friday, so that means general house cleaning and laundry. I just started the dishwasher. Let's hope it is still working properly. 

I need to take the cat for his nail trim in about an hour. I managed to get him to take the gabapentin this time. I hope he will be relaxed enough to allow me to put him in the carrier. 

Tomorrow dh and I are headed to Busch Gardens for their food and wine event. I have already prepaid for "tasting cards" which will allow us a set number of food and wine samples. Well, just food for us since neither of us drink wine. I need to look at the list of food and decide what I want to have. 

Looks like the cat has calmed down. I hope he is still this way in half an hour.


----------



## macraven

When my boys started high school, I introduced them to the washer, dryer.

Ironing board classes started the following year.

When one was in the army, he perfected those skills.

Cooking lessons came next.

Of course if they were sick, I took over their laundry.


----------



## macraven

Charade good luck in getting the cat in  the carrier.

when we take our cats in for yearly check up and shots, I try to give gabapentine 2 hours prior and no food in the morning.

it takes two of us to do this

after they have the pill, we close them off in a bathroom until it’s time to go to the vet.

Two hours of cat howling...

Good luck today!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I did not think you would just open a can of chicken noodle soup for Kyle and call it food.
> 
> all your food is homemade !



Yep.....most of it is from scratch.......I have the time though so maybe that`s a little easier. Not fond of short cuts......except........takeout of course.....






Lynne G said:


> Ah a Good Morning Friday to you all.  Rain came later in the evening last night, and some rain earlier this morning makes some if the roads sound wet.  After my nice long hot shower, got wash mostly done.  No hanging out with that rain.  But the rain has left, the sun is out, and last night the weather guy said 78 the high.  Not too bad.  Humid out, so the usual summer clothes.  Tee shirts and shorts.  Still in my flip flops, unless we go for a walk.  Have a fresh pair of socks on my sneakers at the ready. It is so nice to have a late start.  Well, was up the same time, but nice to get a different, more relaxed start.  And so, our Friday will be finishing up the wash, grocery shopping and some relaxing.  Excellent Friday plans, I’d say.
> 
> Breakfast was cereal and fruit. Time to finish off the watermelon, and strawberries were still sweet too. And tea, of course.
> 
> Hehe Pumpkin, I tend to be the long shower taker in my house. We do have an in suite bathroom, and it nice to have it. Glad to hear DS is getting into the school routine. I do find it a bit odd, seeing both my kids taking classes on their laptop. Seems books are online too.
> 
> Schumi, yep, grocery run for us. Wow, that is a lot of September celebrations to keep track of.
> 
> Yay, today my brother from afar arrives tonight, so our family get together is tomorrow. And nice, my niece and family are coming too. And while the temps are to be cooler tomorrow, the pool does have a heater. Yay! When you stay under water and rush out to towels to wrap around you. But yeah, end of summer for sure. Pool will be winterized next weekend. Starting to get those Fall temps, and thus, no reason to keep the pool open from about the end of September to the middle of May. Yeah, not Florida weather here, were pools open, except for a few cool days over the winter. Even our water parks close, and have already closed for the season. Heck, we don’t care, we have been to Florida water parks when it was 62 out. Pools are mostly heated there. Yep, big pile of towels were taken on those visits. Hoping my VB trips have 90 degree outside temps.
> 
> And so, time for more tea, and hope a sweet can be found. Ooh, think both kids are done their class, maybe they can do a quick grocery trip. Nice.





Yes, and we`re not even half way through the month yet.....loads more to come! 

Have a lovely get together tomorrow, how lovely.....it sounds fun....and yes, doesnt make sense for your sister to keep pool open once it starts to cool down......





Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. It's Friday, so that means general house cleaning and laundry. I just started the dishwasher. Let's hope it is still working properly.
> 
> I need to take the cat for his nail trim in about an hour. I managed to get him to take the gabapentin this time. I hope he will be relaxed enough to allow me to put him in the carrier.
> 
> Tomorrow dh and I are headed to Busch Gardens for their food and wine event. I have already prepaid for "tasting cards" which will allow us a set number of food and wine samples. Well, just food for us since neither of us drink wine. I need to look at the list of food and decide what I want to have.
> 
> Looks like the cat has calmed down. I hope he is still this way in half an hour.



Have fun too at Busch! Like the sound of that for a weekend away.......good luck with the dishwasher.....



Lunch was grilled ham and tomato sandwiches.......plain and simple, but every nice. 

Chicken is all cooked and awaiting shredding for later.......did make olive bread for Kyle to say he`s not really that keen on it........lol....I thought he liked it......so made a simple cheese topped one for them and Tom and I will have the olive one. We like it. 

No plans tonight.......it`s not very nice outside at all and very breezy. Sunday, Monday and Tuesday look to be glorious though......they will be warm enough to sit out and definitely cook out again. We thought we might be finished grilling out till next year. 

Hair appointment tomorrow morning.......not too early, it needs cut so much. No colour, just cut and blow dry......and a light lunch as we have dinner out tomorrow night, really looking forward to that! 

Time for a pot of tea I think.........


----------



## Charade67

Success!  Caspian was on the back of the sofa. I got out the carrier and he calmly jumped down and walked downstairs. He usually runs when he sees the carrier. I went downstairs with the carrier and he didn’t even protest as I picked him up and put him in the carrier. He usually claws tries to bite.  I am in the car outside the  vet’s office right now waiting for a technician.


----------



## Lynne G

Nice, Charade.  Yep, my Dsis had to heavy medicate her cat.  He hated going to the vet. Hope you are quick and cat back home now.

Ooh, little one would come for dinner, Schumi.  Plain bread and soup would be her request.  Yep, her happy meal.  That, and sometimes I add a Cesar Salad.  One of the only salads she will eat.  I also use chicken breasts, either ones I cook, or take from a already baked roaster.  Easy soup to make.  And I vary the noodles, as while usually use wide ones, but can use other kinds if I don’t have those wide noodles at home.  I too always have chicken and beef based broth. Most can be thrown into broth, and soup done.  I like easy meals.  I tend to buy my bread though.  Our chicken soup usually includes a French baguette to use to dip. All like the chewy kind of bread with soup, and a bread that holds the soup well.  Ooh, maybe a soup dinner.  Ahh, almost time for our lunch.  Hmm, maybe mac and cheese.  Adding some red peppers and bacon.  Yeah, off to see if I have all, and well, start the bacon to make the house smell good.


----------



## macraven

Yay for charade!

kitty in the box..


----------



## bobbie68

I hope everyone is having a good Friday! Our weather is nice and sunny today.

Thank you Schumi, Mac, Mrose, Lynne, Charade, Pumpkin for the birthday wishes for Liv much appreciated

Yesterday it rained most of the day but we still had a great day with Liv. She loved her gifts, Charlie made a cake, she picked the movie "Love, Simon", (which was an amazing movie) and we ordered from her favorite restaurant. Eggplant parm for me and Brian, fettucchini alfredo with broccoli for Charlie and baked gnocci for Liv. I love when a good day comes together. Tomorrow my friend will come over and visit and bring Liv's gifts. It will be a nice day out so we can sit outside and have dinner.

This weekend will be more relaxing with a little bit of packing and cleaning. I am trying to rest up for when the rush of moving begins!! Teens are working tonight so Brian and I can work on projects that we can't when they are home. 

Schumi I am glad that you had a wonderful time with your surprise getaway, it sounds really nice. We use to bake home made bread but not so much anymore, I do make my chicken soup with a roasted chicken. My mom use to boil it but there is such a difference in taste. I hope you enjoy your salon time and dinner out tomorrow.

Charade I am glad you were able to have mission accomplish with kitty to the vet. I have a few that I struggle with. Enjoy Bush Gardens tonight. I really enjoy that park and I think it is one of the cleanest parks I have been too.

Lynne I hope you have a great  family get together tomorrow. Nice that the pool is heated. I know it is strange sometimes wathcing Liv do school work on her lap top. I drove by her high school the other day it seems like yesterday she was just there and now it's over a year. I hope you get great weather for the VB trip!

Mac Thank you for the moving advice and confidence. I am going to pack one or  two totes and have clothes with us for the trip. I have heard  that it will take 4 to 7 days to get my stuff. I honestly might get a cheap hotel room for the nights before our bedroom arrives. We can spend the day at the house. I agree with you there is something out there for Brian and it will find us.   I am glad that you found something to help too with the cats. We are going to have to talk to our vet about it when we try and transport the cats to Florida. You really had a great  system for teaching your sons life skills. I have taught Liv just about every life skill except she does not want to learn cooking. She has no interest. I hope as she gets older that will change. 

Pumpkin Thank you for the nice comment on Liv. She is a kind heart and soul and it makes me so proud of her. Oh we have had the shower limit time with Liv for years, then about a year ago she just started taking normal time showers. I had tried a timer but that never worked. Having your own bathroom is something we are going to look at when we look at house in Florida. I want a master bathroom off my bedroom. Good luck and hope you get that someday. Glad DS is getting in a school routine.

Mrose I hope everything works out for the family and yours. Your soak in the hot tub sounds great, I can't wait to get ours once we get down to Florida. I usually don't drink in a hot tub as alcohol can really make me dizzy. A chocolate bar sounds  right up my alley. I hope your soak did wonders.

Well I am off to run the teens to work and go to a couple of stores. I hope everyone has a great start to the weekend.

I want to send a to all the SANS family out there!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@bobbie68 glad Liv had a good birthday.  

Had a busy day today and looking forward to our family visitors tomorrow. Fish & chips from our favourite place tonight.  Both GC now eat grown up size fish - very filling so no chips needed for them.

Hope everyone is heading to a good weekend.

We haven’t got any details but sadly it seems there has been some sort of major accident/incident in our town centre this afternoon.  When we were walking home from school all emergency services were racing there.  All are still in attendance at a building under redevelopment - rumour is a roof collapse. Hoping no fatalities.

Off to bed for a read now.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I am not feeling so great right now. My stomach is bothering me again. I really hope it was just something I ate. I really don't want to have to cancel tomorrow's trip. Speaking of tomorrow, would someone please take care of the light? I don't know what time we will be checking into our hotel tomorrow night. 

Tonight we will combine light and water.


----------



## macraven

I really hope you feel much better real soon!

Have you in my prayers.

That is a very classy light!


----------



## Lynne G

Good night Julie.  Hope every was okay, from that accident you heard.  

Bobbie, glad Liv had a nice birthday.  Enjoy shopping.

Charade, hope you feel better.  Upset stomach no fun.  

And yeah, go fish:

Fun puzzle.

So yep,


Great light, Charade.  And a most relaxing and restful evening to all the homies. 

Taste of Fall temp tomorrow, 71 the high.


----------



## macraven

That’s a great puzzle Lynne!


----------



## Charade67

Cool puzzle. I like the colors.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Charade67 hope you are feeling much better and your trip goes well.  Love those lights and water - and miss our trips to Vegas as they are always a highlight.

Absolutely beautiful morning here and up and preparing for our visitors this afternoon.  Very excited.

Very strange - no update on what happened in town.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, quiet house, and tea is tasty. 

Enjoy your family visiting today, Julie. Nice weather, and is odd, no news of what you heard last night. Good news is no news, so hoping that it was nothing news worthy.

And so, bathing suit in bag, will stop at a grocery store before we arrive at my Dsis’s place. Told kids they better be up by 9 this morning. Though not that many people, I want to help get everything ready, and some stuff you like to make day of. We tend to have a early dinner, as all want to leave early in the evening. So, morning arrival for us, is what I am planning.

With that,


----------



## mckennarose

Early start here today.  I woke up at 6 and couldn't fall back asleep.  So much for sleeping in on a Saturday.
It's chilly this morning!  Only 56 when I got up.  Brrrr......  I'm in the mood for comfort food when it gets colder.  I'll make homemade mac and cheese later today.

I just saw a Disney holiday advertisement on tv!  It's toooo early to think about Christmas!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Mckennarose...that is such devastating news. For all the families and friends. I hope that in the coming months/years that they will find some peace with it. Everyone has questions that will never be answered.


The kids are coming to terms with it.  They're just waiting to hear the funeral plans.  It is incredibly sad.


Charade67 said:


> Tomorrow dh and I are headed to Busch Gardens for their food and wine event. I have already prepaid for "tasting cards" which will allow us a set number of food and wine samples


I hope you feel better and were able to go.  


bobbie68 said:


> I usually don't drink in a hot tub as alcohol can really make me dizzy. A chocolate bar sounds right up my alley. I hope your soak did wonders.


Yes, we have to be careful in general with the hot tub, people underestimate how hot you get.  I won't put a mini fridge or cooler near the hot tub for two reasons:
1. people will drink more and it can be dangerous.
2. PEE!  Ugh!  
My kids (except for the youngest who will be 21 in a few weeks) and their spouses/significant others are legal-age adults and will occasionally have a drink but not having any drink that close and convenient ensures they get out of the hot tub and go into the house for both a break and the bathroom.



Realfoodfans said:


> Very strange - no update on what happened in town.


Maybe a suspected gas leak that wound up a false alarm?  


Lynne G said:


> Ah, quiet house, and tea is tasty.


Mine is quiet too.  DD is at work already and hubby is at Lowes.  Coffee here though, second cup already.


Lynne G said:


> And so, bathing suit in bag, will stop at a grocery store before we arrive at my Dsis’s place.


Have a great day!
We did have a nice warm summer in PA, didn't we?  I'm glad, since sometimes it can be chilly.  I'm sad it's almost over.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. I am not feeling so great right now. My stomach is bothering me again. I really hope it was just something I ate. I really don't want to have to cancel tomorrow's trip. Speaking of tomorrow, would someone please take care of the light? I don't know what time we will be checking into our hotel tomorrow night.
> 
> Tonight we will combine light and water.
> 
> View attachment 525358




Hope you feel better and have a lovely day at Busch......enjoy!




Lynne G said:


> Ah, quiet house, and tea is tasty.
> 
> Enjoy your family visiting today, Julie. Nice weather, and is odd, no news of what you heard last night. Good news is no news, so hoping that it was nothing news worthy.
> 
> And so, bathing suit in bag, will stop at a grocery store before we arrive at my Dsis’s place. Told kids they better be up by 9 this morning. Though not that many people, I want to help get everything ready, and some stuff you like to make day of. We tend to have a early dinner, as all want to leave early in the evening. So, morning arrival for us, is what I am planning.
> 
> With that,
> View attachment 525477




Tea is always nice at the start of the day......enjoy some pool time at your sisters.......





mckennarose said:


> Early start here today.  I woke up at 6 and couldn't fall back asleep.  So much for sleeping in on a Saturday.
> It's chilly this morning!  Only 56 when I got up.  Brrrr......  I'm in the mood for comfort food when it gets colder.  I'll make homemade mac and cheese later today.
> 
> I just saw a Disney holiday advertisement on tv!  It's toooo early to think about Christmas!




I always wake up early......it`s habit as I spent years doing Early shifts when I worked.....never leaves you.....but we are an early bird family anyway........even on days off Kyle is up at his usual 6am......but, would love to sleep till around 9am one morning....just once! 

mac n cheese sounds lovely.....once that weather cools down I agree, comfort food is essential.....

Have a great weekend........and yes, too early for Christmas anywhere yet! 




Yep, another early rise this morning.......early cup of tea while everyone else was still in bed.....Kyle was down just after 6 though.......I love our early morning chats though. Kitchen table`s were meant for that......

Then had a wander round our rather small village, doesn`t take long, drove to a friends house for a quick cup of tea, ended up staying longer of course......and back home for lunch. Had open sandwich with turkey, arugula and huge garden tomatoes....not from my garden, but my friends. 

Hung out a load of washing when I came in......but, had to bring it in after half an hour or so, as it is blowing a hoolie outside.....most of it was dry as it`s quite warm too, so with the breeze most were almost dry.

I was wondering last night if we could build a greenhouse and grow our own tomatoes, Tom said we could just use the garden room as it has all glass anyway......er no .....would look far too untidy. We have the room to build a greenhouse, so will look into it. Our gardener would love it I`m sure.......and fresh tomatoes that we`ve grown would be lovely. All we grow apart from the fruit trees are some herbs and we have a bullet chilli plant......

Looking forward to dinner out tonight.......Kyle and Tom already know what they`re having, down to their sides....I`ll decide tonight. They do lovely steaks, so I may just go for that........we love this place, way out in the middle of nowhere, very traditional pub that does beautiful food......




































Have a wonderful Saturday............​


----------



## Lynne G

Me too, McK.  Weather guy said would be a Fall day for us.  Um, no, still summer temps, please.  At least it was a very sunny start, even if cooler out.  Hehe, I was up around 5 this morning. Yeah, always seem to be up early.  Hope you get time to chill today, nap with this cool weather.  

Schumi, enjoy the pub dinner. Sounds lush, and so nice to have a place that does a good steak.

Grilled burgers, bbq chicken and hotdogs are our main course for dinner.  Enjoy it, when not the main cook.  My one brother loves to grill.  Yay.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Schumi enjoy your dinner.
Lynne hope your family day goes well.
Charade how are you feeling?
Mac I’m always an early riser too.

Update on the incident in town is that emergency services are not providing any details as it was a tragic event concerning one young man who had attempted suicide jumping from scaffolding on a renovation site - but he landed on another roof and they had great trouble reaching him to retrieve him.  Awful for all concerned.

We are all ready and waiting for the family to arrive - the scones and clotted cream are calling.

Weather is still beautiful so some may want to sit out.


----------



## Lynne G

Julie, that is awful news.  Very sad, so many youth are in so much pain so as to want to end their life.  Sending sympathy and peace to his family and friends. 

Yum, I like scones.  Nice to have food waiting for their arrival.

Such is the not early rising kids. Mom alarm will be louder soon. Did make pancakes and some bacon. Heated, and ready for them. Ooh, think I hear older one. About time.

Later homies, have that most serene Saturday.


----------



## Disxuni

It's good to hear that the young man survived and I hope receives and accepts help. There are so many things going on with the world in general. I can imagine that if someone had their own conflicts and on top of it all these things going on that it would seem overwhelming and hopeless. I hope he'll get someone to talk to and help him. It really helps to have someone really close to talk to. Even if it's just one person. It's a lot to take on sometimes, but being there, or even just listening and understanding them really helps that person. It's not a cure, but it's a few steps away from the darkness.

Once again, sorry for poofing again homies, I hope all is well with everyone else, or if anyone is going through anything whether you've discussed it here, or kept it private, I hope that things will get better.

On a more bright note, the last two weeks of September feel like they are quickly approaching, so I guess I'll be seeing a couple of you soon.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I am getting ready to go to Williamsburg. We plan to leave after lunch. Right now Bush Gardens is only letting people in for 4 hour time slots, and you have to make a reservation. Ours is for 5-9 tonight. It's a 3 hour drive for us, so we will be staying overnight. 



mckennarose said:


> I just saw a Disney holiday advertisement on tv! It's toooo early to think about Christmas!


 I guess I shouldn't mention that I have already started my Christmas shopping. 



schumigirl said:


> I was wondering last night if we could build a greenhouse and grow our own tomatoes,


Ooh, fresh tomatoes sound really good. I've never attempted to grow anything myself. I don't have much success with plants. 



Lynne G said:


> Weather guy said would be a Fall day for us. Um, no, still summer temps, please.


 High of 75 here today. I haven't been outside yet, so I don't know what the humidity is like. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Update on the incident in town is that emergency services are not providing any details as it was a tragic event concerning one young man who had attempted suicide jumping from scaffolding on a renovation site - but he landed on another roof and they had great trouble reaching him to retrieve him. Awful for all concerned.


 How terrible. I hope that man gets the help he needs. 



Disxuni said:


> It's good to hear that the young man survived and I hope receives and accepts help. There are so many things going on with the world in general. I can imagine that if someone had their own conflicts and on top of it all these things going on that it would seem overwhelming and hopeless. I hope he'll get someone to talk to and help him. It really helps to have someone really close to talk to. Even if it's just one person. It's a lot to take on sometimes, but being there, or even just listening and understanding them really helps that person. It's not a cure, but it's a few steps away from the darkness.


 I have noticed a big increase in the number of people contacting my office for counseling during the past couple of months.  I think you are right. The  world situations are just magnifying whatever issues someone is dealing with right now. 

Thanks everyone for your well wishes. I am feeling better today. I am hoping that I continue to feel good today since tonight's event centers around food.


----------



## Charade67

Who's celebrating with me?


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> View attachment 525532
> 
> Who's celebrating with me?




Not us Charade........I`m making these for friends about to arrive to go to dinner with us tonight........

Cheers though.......hope you have a great visit and glad you`re doing better.......


----------



## Realfoodfans

Visitors gone and now dishwasher on and we’re collapsed in front of the tv.  Lovely afternoon and mostly outside in the garden.  Nephew off to meet a friend tonight before returning to London tomorrow though his wife has opted to stay in with my DB and SIL.

@Charade67 so glad you feel better and hope you enjoy your day.

@schumigirl hope you have a wonderful evening.

Weather here looks set to stay warm for a few days so DS has invited us round to them on Tuesday for a bbq. Something to look forward to. May be the last one for this year.

Not a very good picture but one of the GC on the circular swing this afternoon.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, nice picture Julie, with Louie looking at the kids.  

Niece arrived with kids.  So fun for young ones jumping up and down at pool fun suggestion.


----------



## macraven

Schumi that looks like a strawberry slushy

Julie are there 2 kiddos on that swing?
It looks fun!

charade I have not had a milk shake in years but now I want one!
Have fun at BG today.

Lynne, always nice to have a family get together!
Good food and good company for all.

Hot and humid where I am but rain is predicted later today.


----------



## Lynne G

Pool time, even though upside down.  

Beautiful day. Food coma commencing. So much good food.

Hope Charade is having fun at BG, and feeling better.

Hope Julie and Schumi had a good night.


----------



## macraven

Guess this means you don’t have to cook tonight Lynne!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Well if these rumors have any reality to them at all we could possibly get an unexpected surprise, now, there is speculation with a date of the 19th now.........


----------



## Realfoodfans

Yes Mac it’s a circular flat swing hung over the tree - takes two - sometimes three!

Glad your visit was good too Lynne.

Off to bed now for a read - enjoy the rest of your Saturday x


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne......nice picture.....even upside down! Glad you had a nice day and I join you in a food coma.......





macraven said:


> Schumi that looks like a strawberry slushy
> 
> Hot and humid where I am but rain is predicted later today.




You’re having rain?? There’s a rarity.......

Strawberry Daiquiris mac.......made a pitcher (or two) as everyone turned up here before we set off for the restaurant, well, pub but it’s mainly a restaurant.

(should add not my picture) credit to Google  Our glasses are much better!

They were lush!!!!

Yes, you were right, Kyle was driving so we had a bottle and a half of wine between us......think the other couples were the same......we all like our wine!

Food was amazing......always wonderful here, but like I said in the email, the steaks tonight were the nicest ever.......and so tasty. We do love that place, even though the roads to get there are a bit wild and woolly.......it really is in the depths of the countryside....

Desserts were good too.....I don’t usually get one there, but couldn’t resist home made sticky toffee pudding, butterscotch sauce and clotted cream ice cream.......double lush!!

Back home now, enjoying a half glass of wine......just as a nightcap.....it really was a lovely evening. Got very spoiled 

Tomorrow we have a lunch at a friends house......looking forward to that too. Been a lovely weekend so far.........

No bacon tomorrow mac.........light breakfast under instruction from our lunch host.......now, she is bossy mac.......lol.....

Almost bedtime here........will send the pics in the morning......


----------



## Charade67

Quick check in from BG. We are having perfect weather. So different from last month when B and I got rained on. I am currently sitting in a “face covering relaxation zone” while Dh rides a roller coaster. We have had a few food samples and will be getting more as we walk back across the park. I decided to indulge and bought myself a BG 2020 T-shirt. It was 70% off.

Hope everyone  is having a good evening.


----------



## buckeev

Howdy long-lost SANs FAM!
Talk about absenteeism ...I don't know how long it's been...  
I know there have been some of y'all with illnesses and possibly worse...I'm so sorry I haven't checked in. I pray y'all are hanging in there too.
Like pert-near everybody, the CV19 has been a significant challenge for our personal life and for our business but it has rebounded a good bit since early August. 

Sadly, we buried my sweet Bride's 86 y/o Daddy last week. He fought the "good" fight against Alzheimer's as "well as" anybody could, but we all know it's an unwinnable battle. So horrible. He was a really good guy that loved his kids and grandkids unconditionally. (A goal I wish I could come close to attaining.) We've now shifted to the Mother-In-Law management phase now. This will be fun! 

Let's talk Universal & Disney next time!


----------



## Lynne G

Buckeev, so good to hear from you.  But very sad to hear of Father in law’s death.  Sending my condolences, and sympathy to your family and friends.  May peace and comfort be with you, knowing love will always keep him in your hearts.  And yay, for business picking up now. 

Schumi, those drinks looked quite good. I’d would have drank one. Glad to hear meal was so good, and enjoy your lunch at friend’s tomorrow.

Hope Charade closed down the park. Glad to hear weather is great, and having an enjoyable time.

My favorite Saturday time, chilling and watching a screen this evening.  And so happy that today was not Sunday.


----------



## macraven

Buckeev !!

I love when peeps come back home and share how they are doing.

Condolences on the passing of your FIL.
It’s never easy to say good bye to loved ones.

Hugs from all of us ...

Great news your company has bounced back and sending Mummy Dust that it continues to climb back to the level it was pre covid.

Tell your son I very much remember him when we met at the Darkside.

Next year I hope to get back to the Mother Land.
This year only going to the Darkside.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Quick check in from BG. We are having perfect weather. So different from last month when B and I got rained on. I am currently sitting in a “face covering relaxation zone” while Dh rides a roller coaster. We have had a few food samples and will be getting more as we walk back across the park. I decided to indulge and bought myself a BG 2020 T-shirt. It was 70% off.
> 
> Hope everyone  is having a good evening.


The original post I made to you disappeared 
So hope this one won’t be done in invisible ink..

Always great to be in the park when the weather is good.

You did good getting that merch discount.
Hope you get to do some non coaster rides tonight.


----------



## macraven

I don’t know what my issue is tonight on the boards.
It might be my phone or a glitch on the boards.

I reply to a post and I get an error message to try again.
grrrrrr

not happy as this is my third time trying to get my post to Lynne and others go thru


----------



## macraven

I see my post to Lynne disappeared also.

Hj Lynne
Bye Lynne

can’t remember what all I wrote but hope this goes thru.
think the boards issue has been fixed now!
(found out it’s the boards and not my phone)

Looks like the porch light bulb needs replaced
Hope no homies stumble on the steps ..


----------



## Lynne G

No Cinderella for me.  Have a most restful sleep.


----------



## macraven

Lynne just saved us from breaking a toe on the front steps

We now have a light


----------



## macraven

to Schumigirl!


My is ready to be served....
ps, it’s homemade and not store bought.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Happy Birthday to Carole - beautiful morning here so hoping the same on the East coast!

Welcome sighting of Buckeev.  I am the best at disappearing so no apology needed.  Condolences on your loss - and now how to care for your MIL.  I have lost both my parents recently and Dad during lockdown which is still raw.  Also MIL very recently but sadly a blessed relief for all due to the circumstances.

Charade so glad you had a good visit.  We have the most popular UK theme park (Alton Towers) about an hour from us but mostly thrill rides so we haven’t visited with the GC yet.  Was the regular chauffeur and bag holder for my son and his friends years ago.

Up early and been out with Louie now quiet coffee watching some of my pre-recorded Barefoot Contessa.  I have four cooks I like to watch the best - Ina, Nigel Slater (he’s great with leftovers and using what you have), Hugh Fearnley Whittingstall - like Ina is Barefoot Contessa Hugh’s programmes are River Cottage and we visited there a lot when we had our property in Devon, and for entertainment value Nigella Lawson.  Not sure which of the English programmes air on your channels.

Emma is meeting two girlfriends and their children at a nearby park this morning.  While they are gone Grandpa will get the pool ready and I’m going to prep plain chicken for L and chicken satay for the rest of us.  Twice baked potatoes and salads and we can eat in the garden.  No sweet baking as there are still cupcakes and Swiss roll from yesterday.

Will join in online church this morning - some are now attending and I think I may go next Sunday when the children are not at home.

Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Lynne G

A very happy birthday to Carole. Hope you enjoyed or still enjoying your friendly birthday lunch.

Good Afternoon Julie. We do get some British shows. I do like the Barefoot Contessa. She makes some of the food I want to make, most just yum, that looks good. I like her show. I have heard of Nigel, but have not seen a show with him lately. I always enjoy seeing the baking show with Mary. Fun to see what cakes and other baked goods they ask contestants to make. Some so different then what we would make. And while metric is used in baking and cooking here, it is mostly not, and most still use pounds and ounces as the measuring units.

Ah,
 And that happy Sunday goes to all the homies.


Yup, quiet house, Sun is out. Tea has been drank, as well as a waffle eaten. Lunch will be a repeat of yesterday’s dinner. Hehe, my Dsis made way too much pasta salad, as wanted to make sure there was some leftover. And there certainly was. One of the foods that is just as tasty eaten a day later. I think little one got into our share, last night. It was tasty. Hoping she left some.

And so, it’s the get the trash out, and ready for work and school routine to start again, this week. Then some grocery shopping, and there you have it.


And hehe, last week before two fun weeks.

Keisha, saw my standard size rental car go down a few dollars, my premium increased close to 100 more. Hmm, now spread between my standard and premium just doubled, now about a 12 dollars difference. I am still checking and canceling when lower is found. Still really hoping to get in the 200’s.

Later homies.


----------



## Disxuni

Sorry about your loss @buckeev and you're in my thoughts. It is quite a struggle when someone has that disease.

On a more bright note, it's nice to hear from you.



Also, happy birthdayyyyy, @schumigirl! Also, that looked like a nice picture of a daiquiri. MMMM.

@Charade67 hope you continue having a good time and eat all that food for me!

Hope all the homies are having a good morning and have been having a good weekend! Nice birthday pic, @Lynne G!


----------



## J'aime Paris

A very Happy Birthday Carole!  Hope you have a super day!

(I love reading Carole's trip reports, and have started reading more of the Universal threads)


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, a Dix post and a Paris post.  Hope you both are doing well.  

One kid up, one kid not quite moving yet. One grocery store shopping done. Older one enjoying a bagel instead, though bacon was eaten too. Ooh, think I heard little one. She seems to want to go to the outlets. Fine with me. Hoping no crowds. I hate waiting to get into a store.

With that, breakfast number 2 has started.  Very rarely do I have company with my early morning breakfasts.


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 







Happy belated birthday to Liv




Happy birthday to Schumi





Enjoy your birthday lunch at your friends.





macraven said:


> Nice pictures Robbie!
> Can never have enough Halloween decorations!



My sentiment exactly.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> We even got to go out for a meal by ourselves to a great local restaurant as a late anniversary celebration.



Happy belated Anniversary






Lynne G said:


> Yay! Sister time be had by Robo. Enjoy the great crafting you are doing. Totally enjoy Halloween decor.



Thank you Lynne.  We had a nice time together.




macraven said:


> Robo you have talented sisters.
> The hat looks like it was professional done, like in big $ at the specialty stores



Yes, they are sweet ladies for sure. My older sister just started doing those wreaths a few months ago and they look better then the ones they are charging a lot of money for on Etsy.



bobbie68 said:


> Yesterday was an nice day! Liv and Charlie befriended a homeless woman who comes into Target.



That is so sweet of them to embrace the homeless lady and celebrate her birthday with her.




schumigirl said:


> Hotel was beautiful......and we had a very romantic table for dinner close to the window and the real fire which was on as it`s September now. We have been there before but maybe not for three or four years.......hadn`t changed, classically beautiful old building. We didn`t have the table till around 8.30ish, and we were hungry by then. And I was glad again of that light lunch.



What a nice surprise from your sweetheart. A romantic getaway and dinner. He even packed your bag for the getaway......that is impressive.




Lynne G said:


> Tick Tick, Elsa, DisneyLife, Mac and Robo.



Yep......looking forward to the trip for sure.




Lynne G said:


> Yay, today my brother from afar arrives tonight, so our family get together is tomorrow. And nice, my niece and family are coming too.



Looks like you all had a wonderful time at the pool.....so nice to gather with family. Hope you enjoyed your visit.




Charade67 said:


> Tomorrow dh and I are headed to Busch Gardens for their food and wine event. I have already prepaid for "tasting cards" which will allow us a set number of food and wine samples. Well, just food for us since neither of us drink wine. I need to look at the list of food and decide what I want to have.



Have a great time on your getaway.




schumigirl said:


> .I`m making these for friends about to arrive to go to dinner with us tonight...



Strawberry daiquiris are delicious.




Realfoodfans said:


> Not a very good picture but one of the GC on the circular swing this afternoon.



They look like they are having a great time.




schumigirl said:


> Food was amazing......always wonderful here, but like I said in the email, the steaks tonight were the nicest ever.......and so tasty. We do love that place, even though the roads to get there are a bit wild and woolly.......it really is in the depths of the countryside....
> 
> Desserts were good too.....I don’t usually get one there, but couldn’t resist home made sticky toffee pudding, butterscotch sauce and clotted cream ice cream.......double lush!!



Sounds like a wonderful and meal and dessert. So glad to hear you had such a nice time and the meal delicious.




buckeev said:


> Sadly, we buried my sweet Bride's 86 y/o Daddy last week. He fought the "good" fight against Alzheimer's as "well as" anybody could, but we all know it's an unwinnable battle. So horrible.



Buckeev good to see you post........so sorry to hear about your FIL...my condolences to you and your family.


Sounds like everyone is busy.

Realfoodfans the Victoria sponge sounds like a jelly roll here. Sounds delicious.

Schumi I qouted your message not sure where it went....I’am scheduled to leave for Orlando at the end of the month. I was going to go earlier, but had Stepmoms service and I wanted to be here for Great-nephews first birthday.

Had a great time with sisters on Thursday. My older sister left to go back to Orlando Friday morning. It was bittersweet to say goodbye. It is not often that us three girls are together. We are getting older and time spent together is treasured. We made 3 more witches hat wreaths. I will post them from by phone.

Candy Corn wreath


Vampire Wreath


Glitzy Pumkin Wreath


15 day count down for me. Elsa, Lynne, DLP and Mac will be in vacation mode long before I get there.

Praying that 2 hurricanes out in the Atlantic dissipate. We need a break.

Hopefully we will be able to see some of the houses they had ready for HHN at Universal. That would be a special treat.

Have a great Sunday everyone


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Robo56 said:


> Food morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 525711
> 
> View attachment 525712
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated birthday to Liv
> 
> View attachment 525721
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to Schumi
> 
> View attachment 525716
> 
> View attachment 525718
> 
> Enjoy your birthday lunch at your friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sentiment exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated Anniversary
> 
> View attachment 525719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lynne.  We had a nice time together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are sweet ladies for sure. My older sister just started doing those wreaths a few months ago and they look better then the ones they are charging a lot of money for on Etsy.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so sweet of them to embrace the homeless lady and celebrate her birthday with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice surprise from your sweetheart. A romantic getaway and dinner. He even packed your bag for the getaway......that is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep......looking forward to the trip for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you all had a wonderful time at the pool.....so nice to gather with family. Hope you enjoyed your visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great time on your getaway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry daiquiris are delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look like they are having a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a wonderful and meal and dessert. So glad to hear you had such a nice time and the meal delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buckeev good to see you post........so sorry to hear about your FIL...my condolences to you and your family.
> 
> 
> Sounds like everyone is busy.
> 
> Realfoodfans the Victoria sponge sounds like a jelly roll here. Sounds delicious.
> 
> Schumi I qouted your message not sure where it went....I’am scheduled to leave for Orlando at the end of the month. I was going to go earlier, but had Stepmoms service and I wanted to be here for Great-nephews first birthday.
> 
> Had a great time with sisters on Thursday. My older sister left to go back to Orlando Friday morning. It was bittersweet to say goodbye. It is not often that us three girls are together. We are getting older and time spent together is treasured. We made 3 more witches hat wreaths. I will post them from by phone.
> 
> Candy Corn wreath
> View attachment 525726
> 
> Vampire Wreath
> View attachment 525727
> 
> Glitzy Pumkin Wreath
> View attachment 525728
> 
> 15 day count down for me. Elsa, Lynne, DLP and Mac will be in vacation mode long before I get there.
> 
> Praying that 2 hurricanes out in the Atlantic dissipate. We need a break.
> 
> Hopefully we will be able to see some of the houses they had ready for HHN at Universal. That would be a special treat.
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone



Youngest came in to wake us this morning and was full of excitement he says “Good morning mom and dad 1 week to go!!!”

Like the decor!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  DisneyLife kid knowing the countdown.  Robo, too.  And Elsa even closer countdown.  Mac, a tiny bit later.  Trace times, Woot!  

Robo, very much enjoy seeing your Halloween decor. Thanks for sharing.

Nike, UA, and now a Starbucks stop.  Gotta full up, you know.  Then next stop, other outlet part.  Making out well.  Nice weather, but there are crowds.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Quick check in from BG. We are having perfect weather. So different from last month when B and I got rained on. I am currently sitting in a “face covering relaxation zone” while Dh rides a roller coaster. We have had a few food samples and will be getting more as we walk back across the park. I decided to indulge and bought myself a BG 2020 T-shirt. It was 70% off.
> 
> Hope everyone  is having a good evening.



Glad you`re having such a lovely time......and good weather is a bonus! 





buckeev said:


> Howdy long-lost SANs FAM!
> Talk about absenteeism ...I don't know how long it's been...
> I know there have been some of y'all with illnesses and possibly worse...I'm so sorry I haven't checked in. I pray y'all are hanging in there too.
> Like pert-near everybody, the CV19 has been a significant challenge for our personal life and for our business but it has rebounded a good bit since early August.
> 
> Sadly, we buried my sweet Bride's 86 y/o Daddy last week. He fought the "good" fight against Alzheimer's as "well as" anybody could, but we all know it's an unwinnable battle. So horrible. He was a really good guy that loved his kids and grandkids unconditionally. (A goal I wish I could come close to attaining.) We've now shifted to the Mother-In-Law management phase now. This will be fun!
> 
> Let's talk Universal & Disney next time!




buckeev.....so good to see you.....you have been missed! But, I am so sorry to hear of your Father in law. It is a horrible disease that sadly is all too common. I hope your lovely wife is doing as best as she can at this time. And best wishes for you Mother in Law....

Don`t be a stranger...... your posts are missed.......





macraven said:


> to Schumigirl!
> 
> 
> My is ready to be served....
> ps, it’s homemade and not store bought.






Thank you......I do love a home made cake........






Realfoodfans said:


> Happy Birthday to Carole - beautiful morning here so hoping the same on the East coast!



Thanks rff......

Yep, lovely day here too, but breezy earlier but nicer now. Looking forward to the heatwave coming our way......




Lynne G said:


> View attachment 525679
> 
> A very happy birthday to Carole. Hope you enjoyed or still enjoying your friendly birthday lunch.



Thanks Lynne.....love that birthday cake image!! 

Yep, day was lovely....I really was the guest of honour.......

Hope you had a lovely weekend too.......





Disxuni said:


> Also, happy birthdayyyyy, @schumigirl! Also, that looked like a nice picture of a daiquiri. MMMM.




Thanks Disxuni.......yes, not my image, but a good daiquiri is always welcome!






J'aime Paris said:


> View attachment 525701
> 
> A very Happy Birthday Carole!  Hope you have a super day!
> 
> (I love reading Carole's trip reports, and have started reading more of the Universal threads)




Awww, thanks Lori......love the image......and SO good to see you here again.....you do need to hang around and post some more........





Robo56 said:


> Food morning Sans family
> 
> Happy birthday to Schumi
> 
> View attachment 525716
> 
> View attachment 525718
> 
> Enjoy your birthday lunch at your friends.
> 
> What a nice surprise from your sweetheart. A romantic getaway and dinner. He even packed your bag for the getaway......that is impressive.
> 
> Strawberry daiquiris are delicious.
> 
> Schumi I qouted your message not sure where it went....I’am scheduled to leave for Orlando at the end of the month. I was going to go earlier, but had Stepmoms service and I wanted to be here for Great-nephews first birthday.
> 
> Had a great time with sisters on Thursday. My older sister left to go back to Orlando Friday morning. It was bittersweet to say goodbye. It is not often that us three girls are together. We are getting older and time spent together is treasured. We made 3 more witches hat wreaths. I will post them from by phone.
> 
> Candy Corn wreath
> View attachment 525726
> 
> Vampire Wreath
> View attachment 525727
> 
> Glitzy Pumkin Wreath
> View attachment 525728
> 
> 15 day count down for me. Elsa, Lynne, DLP and Mac will be in vacation mode long before I get there.
> 
> Praying that 2 hurricanes out in the Atlantic dissipate. We need a break.
> 
> Hopefully we will be able to see some of the houses they had ready for HHN at Universal. That would be a special treat.
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone



Thank you Robo for the wishes......very much appreciated......yes, the overnight was a lovely surprise and we did enjoy it. I`ve felt very spoiled this birthday.....and the odd daquiri in there has been lovely.....

Your Halloween pics are as always, stunning.....all of them! 

Oh not long to go at all then till you get there this trip.....I`m sure you`ll be so looking forward to it.....a countdown is always fun to see disappear.......

Have a lovely Sunday and week ahead.......




I think I may be a little squiffy.......

Lunch at friends house was wonderful.....she had invited 10 others so it was a happy bunch and lots of good food. We did manage to get outside for most of the time as the breeze did die down, and it was warm.......it was lovely we could get together before the new restriction comes into force tomorrow......

But, did have a lovely birthday and I was indeed very spoiled..........Tom was very secretive and sought out one of my friends help in getting new straighteners I had mentioned....so he txt her and found out the right ones....I have a thing for straighteners. But, these ones are Cloud 9 and are fabulous!! So, I`m very excited to use them tomorrow. But, I did really well for presents from both Tom and Kyle including perfume, a new large storm lantern for the front sitting room, DVD`s and so on......and then from my very generous friends. But, it was lovely just getting together and spending time with Tom, Kyle and friends.

I did laugh one got me a day at a ladies spa for two.....I`m not a big spa goer anymore. My friend who passed away was the one who we always went together....and caused mayem usually! But, I know she loves this place......she did give me a knowing look as I opened it.

Night in front of the TV now.....won`t eat for a week!!! Again.......

Pot of tea time......one of the gifts from friends was a new proper old fashioned tea service....so all washed and using that tonight......although I think Tom is expecting something a little more sparkly........hmmm.......

Thank you again for the birthday wishes......


----------



## mckennarose

@schumigirl


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. I am back home. We had a nice little getaway. Dh was really happy to go since he missed the last trip that B and I went on. 



buckeev said:


> Howdy long-lost SANs FAM!


 Great to hear from you. So sorry about the loss of your FIL. 



Lynne G said:


> Hope Charade closed down the park. Glad to hear weather is great, and having an enjoyable time.


Why yes, we did close down the park. We couldn't have asked for a better day. 
Love the light you chose. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Charade so glad you had a good visit. We have the most popular UK theme park (Alton Towers) about an hour from us but mostly thrill rides so we haven’t visited with the GC yet. Was the regular chauffeur and bag holder for my son and his friends years ago.


Busch Gardens is mostly thrill coasters. I usually don;t red too much when I go. I tend to be the bag holder too. 



Disxuni said:


> @Charade67 hope you continue having a good time and eat all that food for me!


We had a great time trying the different foods. DH and I would each get something different and split it. We had bangers & mash, some sort of Japanese dumplings, fries topped different ways, chimichurri steak, jerk chicken sliders, cannoli, cookie dough, and beignets.



Lynne G said:


> With that, breakfast number 2 has started




Sorry, couldn't resist. 



Robo56 said:


> Food morning Sans family


Yes, it was and I ate way too much. We stopped at our favorite restaurant in Williamsburg. (I assume that was actually a typo.)



Robo56 said:


> We made 3 more witches hat wreaths. I will post them from by phone.


Cool wreaths!



schumigirl said:


> But, did have a lovely birthday and I was indeed very spoiled....


I'm a little late, but Happy Birthday!!

Hmm...what to do for the rest of the evening? DH is watching football. I might work on another puzzle.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Charade67 said:


> Hello everyone. I am back home. We had a nice little getaway. Dh was really happy to go since he missed the last trip that B and I went on.
> 
> Great to hear from you. So sorry about the loss of your FIL.
> 
> Why yes, we did close down the park. We couldn't have asked for a better day.
> Love the light you chose.
> 
> Busch Gardens is mostly thrill coasters. I usually don;t red too much when I go. I tend to be the bag holder too.
> 
> We had a great time trying the different foods. DH and I would each get something different and split it. We had bangers & mash, some sort of Japanese dumplings, fries topped different ways, chimichurri steak, jerk chicken sliders, cannoli, cookie dough, and beignets.
> 
> 
> View attachment 525807
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.
> 
> Yes, it was and I ate way too much. We stopped at our favorite restaurant in Williamsburg. (I assume that was actually a typo.)
> 
> Cool wreaths!
> 
> I'm a little late, but Happy Birthday!!
> 
> Hmm...what to do for the rest of the evening? DH is watching football. I might work on another puzzle.



Football!!!

Cowboys fan here looking forward to the season starting today!!!


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> @schumigirl



Thanks so much mrose........ 


Charade, glad you had such a lovely trip........and thank you too....


----------



## bobbie68

Quick  to wish Schumigirl a. I hope you had a great day!


----------



## Lynne G

Happy light, for all to not trip while sneaking that last piece of cake. 

Have that most sound sleep tonight.


And yeah,


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> Quick  to wish Schumigirl a. I hope you had a great day!




Thanks bobbie.......I did have the best day!! 





Lynne G said:


> View attachment 525841
> Happy light, for all to not trip while sneaking that last piece of cake.



lol.....wondered where that last piece of cake had gone........





Monday again.......and it is a beautiful day here. Going to be warm next two days, before it starts to cool down a little, but not too much......so definitely barbecuing out tonight and tomorrow night at least. Got to take advantage when you can.........

Went to bed shattered last night......woke up after an hour and couldn`t get back over......so, got up and wrote my aunt a long letter......she loves receiving proper letters. then got back to sleep. Someone......didn`t even notice I was gone......lol.....

Heading out to get some fresh produce today and not much else......think this`ll be a day for a walk later and the garden I think. 

Got a few friends birthdays this week and one wedding anniversary, that`s just a card though. 








































Have a wonderful Monday......................​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, a Good Morning to Schumi and Julie.

Sorry not a good night’s sleep for you Schumi. A relaxing day sounds perfect. Hope you bought the produce you went out for.

Clear and very dark out. Weather guy saying a cloudy start to the day, then by mid morning, a beautiful sunny day. Humid and 79 the high. Should be a dry day too. Sounds like a nice September day.

And ooh, did ya know?


But hey, at least it is on a Saturday, so kids have a day to eat all the candy before going back to school.  

Ah yes, early bird here, with her tea in her cup, and screens on.  Yep, Monday means back to work and school routine. 

Have that marvelous Monday, homies.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning Lynne.  School run done, washing out on the line as a beautiful day and more in the washer.  

Some other tasks sorted and now we are on our way to have a look at a house just gone up for sale in a village some miles away. Just a drive past for location for now. Big enough for us all and again large grounds but nothing we can do really until financial court hearings recommence for Em.

We will circle back via one of our farm shops for supplies and an out of town M&S food store for a couple of desserts to take to my son’s for bbq meal tomorrow night.  Everyone making the most of the continuing sunshine.

Hope Monday goes well for everyone x


----------



## mckennarose

@Lynne G I heard GEESE this morning when I was out with the dogs.    I guess it's time....

Hope everyone is well.  I'm excited for all of you heading to Florida soon!


----------



## Lynne G

T minus.... Elsa, DisneyLife and me, Mac, and Robo.  Woot!  Single digit dance.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> T minus.... Elsa, DisneyLife and me, Mac, and Robo.  Woot!  Single digit dance.


----------



## cam757

Good Monday Morning,

Still way behind in catching up on old posts.   Very busy time of year at work.

Aww darnit! I missed Carole's birthday.  Happy Belated Birthday @schumigirl!!!  Hope you had a fantastic day.  I know those fellas of yours took good care of you. 

Weekend was nice.  Stayed close to home. Did some yardwork yesterday. Just don't have the desire to go out anywhere...unless it involves white sandy beaches. Lol! Nice weather this week.  HIghs will be in the 70s toward the middle of the week.  Probably won't do much cooking since I will be working late all week.

@Charade67 - Glad you had a nice trip to BG or as I remember the old advertisements, the "Old Country".  Are they letting people in without reservations now?

@Robo56 - Great looking wreaths.  Hope those storms head out to sea.

@buckeev - So sorry about your FIL.  Alzheimers is a such a terrible disease. So hard on the individual and the family.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Yay Happy Monday! I had a wedding this weekend so I missed @schumigirl's birthday! Sorry Carole Happy belated birthday hope it was lovely! @Charade67 glad you have a good trip to BG - i haven't been there in forever I will need to scope that out again at some point. @Robo56 love the decorations! 

Yay to DLPN, Lynne, Robo, and Mac all getting ready for our trips! And did I hear @Disxuni say there is an upcoming trip too? I fly to the magic place on Wednesday morning and then transferring over to the dark side on Sunday! So excited if there might be a HHN house open! I've never been to HHN since I'm in the chicken group, but if they are during the day maybe my scaredy pants can handle it! And even more excited if they are doing early entry at IOA! Hagrids here I come! 

My MIL has her 70th birthday tomorrow so making a cake today. Thinking it will be yellow with fudge frosting. Or maybe I will make cupcakes so I can do a taste test without anyone knowing...yeah that seems like a better idea. 

Hope everyone has a great day today!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Yay Happy Monday! I had a wedding this weekend so I missed @schumigirl's birthday! Sorry Carole Happy belated birthday hope it was lovely! @Charade67 glad you have a good trip to BG - i haven't been there in forever I will need to scope that out again at some point. @Robo56 love the decorations!
> 
> Yay to DLPN, Lynne, Robo, and Mac all getting ready for our trips! And did I hear @Disxuni say there is an upcoming trip too? I fly to the magic place on Wednesday morning and then transferring over to the dark side on Sunday! So excited if there might be a HHN house open! I've never been to HHN since I'm in the chicken group, but if they are during the day maybe my scaredy pants can handle it! And even more excited if they are doing early entry at IOA! Hagrids here I come!
> 
> My MIL has her 70th birthday tomorrow so making a cake today. Thinking it will be yellow with fudge frosting. Or maybe I will make cupcakes so I can do a taste test without anyone knowing...yeah that seems like a better idea.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day today!
> 
> View attachment 525915
> 
> View attachment 525916



2 days!!!!!       


Woohoo!!!


Happy 70th!!!   To MIL


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo, as we l be at HR Sunday night.  Safe travels, Elsa.  And a very happy 70th birthday to MIL.


----------



## macraven

Safe trips Elsa, dlpn, and Lynne!

And a happy bd to Elsa’s mom in law.


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Good Monday Morning,
> 
> Still way behind in catching up on old posts.   Very busy time of year at work.
> 
> Aww darnit! I missed Carole's birthday.  Happy Belated Birthday @schumigirl!!!  Hope you had a fantastic day.  I know those fellas of yours took good care of you.
> 
> Weekend was nice.  Stayed close to home. Did some yardwork yesterday. Just don't have the desire to go out anywhere...unless it involves white sandy beaches. Lol! Nice weather this week.  HIghs will be in the 70s toward the middle of the week.  Probably won't do much cooking since I will be working late all week.
> 
> @Charade67 - Glad you had a nice trip to BG or as I remember the old advertisements, the "Old Country".  Are they letting people in without reservations now?
> 
> @Robo56 - Great looking wreaths.  Hope those storms head out to sea.
> 
> @buckeev - So sorry about your FIL.  Alzheimers is a such a terrible disease. So hard on the individual and the family.



Thanks cam, it really was a lovely weekend......Tom say I`m like the Queen and have a 2 day celebration......lol....well, why not!!! 

Glad you had a nice weekend.....and happy you have some lovely weather ahead of you.....we`ll join you in that this week! 

Good to see you......




Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Yay Happy Monday! I had a wedding this weekend so I missed @schumigirl's birthday! Sorry Carole Happy belated birthday hope it was lovely! @Charade67 glad you have a good trip to BG - i haven't been there in forever I will need to scope that out again at some point. @Robo56 love the decorations!
> 
> Yay to DLPN, Lynne, Robo, and Mac all getting ready for our trips! And did I hear @Disxuni say there is an upcoming trip too? I fly to the magic place on Wednesday morning and then transferring over to the dark side on Sunday! So excited if there might be a HHN house open! I've never been to HHN since I'm in the chicken group, but if they are during the day maybe my scaredy pants can handle it! And even more excited if they are doing early entry at IOA! Hagrids here I come!
> 
> My MIL has her 70th birthday tomorrow so making a cake today. Thinking it will be yellow with fudge frosting. Or maybe I will make cupcakes so I can do a taste test without anyone knowing...yeah that seems like a better idea.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day today!
> 
> View attachment 525915
> 
> View attachment 525916



Thanks so much Elsa......it was a fabulous birthday! 

 to your MiL tomorrow.......any of those choices sound good for cake......and you have the best countdown right now........




Lynne......not sure where my quote for you went.......yes, looking forward to seeing a full moon this Halloween. We had one on my birthday last September and that night HHN was on too, and being the 13th it was heaving! Everybody loves a full moon.........and Sunday you arrive!!! Fabulous......





@J'aime Paris......just for you Lori.........I have to say......this was surprisingly lovely........forced myself and Tom to sample it this afternoon while in the garden so we could decide to recommend it to you or not....... we do. 

Sharp but sweet at the same time, and you can tell it`s gin...but not too much if you know what I mean.......















So......sunshine and warmth all day......got some lovely fresh produce this morning, and picked up a whole load of short ribs for the freezer from our butcher. 

After lunch, we just sat out in the sunshine.......and yes, taste tested the lemon gin.......a nice birthday present.......it was so warm outside and to be the same tomorrow.......

Made beef kebabs, spicy pork chops and teriyaki chicken skewers......all the usual sides......it was very nice....whipped up a strawberry cheesecake this morning for dessert, I only had a little piece as it is quite sweet.....but everyone else loved it......

Cooled down quite a bit now, but sun is still shining bright......so back inside and a night of not very much ahead of us. 

May have another small lemon gin later........


----------



## J'aime Paris

OMG!!  those look positively refreshing!  You know I enjoy a good gin!

I need to take a trip over to the big liquor store that has "millions" of bottles.  My nearby store is too small for such decent quantity and unique choices...




@J'aime Paris......just for you Lori.........I have to say......this was surprisingly lovely........forced myself and Tom to sample it this afternoon while in the garden so we could decide to recommend it to you or not....... we do. 

Sharp but sweet at the same time, and you can tell it`s gin...but not too much if you know what I mean.......















So......sunshine and warmth all day......got some lovely fresh produce this morning, and picked up a whole load of short ribs for the freezer from our butcher.

After lunch, we just sat out in the sunshine.......and yes, taste tested the lemon gin.......a nice birthday present.......it was so warm outside and to be the same tomorrow.......

Made beef kebabs, spicy pork chops and teriyaki chicken skewers......all the usual sides......it was very nice....whipped up a strawberry cheesecake this morning for dessert, I only had a little piece as it is quite sweet.....but everyone else loved it......

Cooled down quite a bit now, but sun is still shining bright......so back inside and a night of not very much ahead of us.

May have another small lemon gin later........
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Disxuni

Safe travels to everyone that is coming down to the Darkside! Happy Birthday to Elsa's mother in law!

Also, damn that drink up there looking refreshing and great. 

You guys must be all stoked and excited! Ahhh!


----------



## Charade67

I am so annoyed right now. Last week I was on ebay and found an unlinked, limited edition Black Widow Disney magic band for a reasonable price. I decided to get it for a Christmas gift for dh. Today. I got a notification that it had been delivered. I got home from work and it is nowhere to be found. According to the tracking it should be in my mailbox, but it is not. I have already put in a claim to the post office.  I am really hoping that it just got put in the wrong mailbox by mistake. 



cam757 said:


> Glad you had a nice trip to BG or as I remember the old advertisements, the "Old Country". Are they letting people in without reservations now?


Nope, still need a reservation and so far they have only been open for 4 hour time slots. I am worried that they won't have Christmastown this year. 



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> My MIL has her 70th birthday tomorrow so making a cake today.


Happy birthday to her.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, I hope you find your package Charade.  Great idea for a gift.  

Bacon cheese burgers for dinner. Thinking wide noodles and steamed broccoli is dinner. Think all are hungry, so off I go.

Monday night.  Football!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hope your package appears Charade.  We had a delivery last week should have been 3 boxes.  Knock at door and off he goes leaving 2 boxes on the porch marked 1/3 and 2/3.  No 3/3.  Suppliers had to send us an additional delivery and no sign of 3/3 so assuming stolen on it’s way here.  It is a regular order we get about every 6 weeks and never happened before.

Hope everyone travelling soon will share pictures to keep us stay at homes happy  

Off to bed now for a read and then radio play and hoping eventually some sleep.

Enjoy your evening!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

My Dallas Cowboys face masks finally arrived apparently they are popular as I ordered them in August and they just now showed up after multiple emails saying in stock then out of stock........

Charade I hope you get your package located soon.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> OMG!!  those look positively refreshing!  You know I enjoy a good gin!
> 
> I need to take a trip over to the big liquor store that has "millions" of bottles.  My nearby store is too small for such decent quantity and unique choices...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @J'aime Paris......just for you Lori.........I have to say......this was surprisingly lovely........forced myself and Tom to sample it this afternoon while in the garden so we could decide to recommend it to you or not....... we do.
> 
> Sharp but sweet at the same time, and you can tell it`s gin...but not too much if you know what I mean.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So......sunshine and warmth all day......got some lovely fresh produce this morning, and picked up a whole load of short ribs for the freezer from our butcher.
> 
> After lunch, we just sat out in the sunshine.......and yes, taste tested the lemon gin.......a nice birthday present.......it was so warm outside and to be the same tomorrow.......
> 
> Made beef kebabs, spicy pork chops and teriyaki chicken skewers......all the usual sides......it was very nice....whipped up a strawberry cheesecake this morning for dessert, I only had a little piece as it is quite sweet.....but everyone else loved it......
> 
> Cooled down quite a bit now, but sun is still shining bright......so back inside and a night of not very much ahead of us.
> 
> May have another small lemon gin later........


[/QUOTE]


Yes, you have to find it, it`s lovely and very light and easy to drink.........

A couple of my friends are amazed at me,  between the pink gin (my favourite gin) and now this, for years neither Tom or I would even consider a gin drink......I`m easily converted.....lol......I still prefer wine though if I had to choose.....just don`t ask if it would be red or white......couldn`t choose just one!





Disxuni said:


> Safe travels to everyone that is coming down to the Darkside! Happy Birthday to Elsa's mother in law!
> 
> Also, damn that drink up there looking refreshing and great.
> 
> You guys must be all stoked and excited! Ahhh!




It is very refreshing......you`d like it i think.......





Charade67 said:


> I am so annoyed right now. Last week I was on ebay and found an unlinked, limited edition Black Widow Disney magic band for a reasonable price. I decided to get it for a Christmas gift for dh. Today. I got a notification that it had been delivered. I got home from work and it is nowhere to be found. According to the tracking it should be in my mailbox, but it is not. I have already put in a claim to the post office.  I am really hoping that it just got put in the wrong mailbox by mistake.
> 
> Nope, still need a reservation and so far they have only been open for 4 hour time slots. I am worried that they won't have Christmastown this year.
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to her.




Oh that`s annoying Charade.....hopefully it`s gone to one of your neighbours and you`ll get it back....sounds like a nice gift for your husband.





Lynne G said:


> Ack, I hope you find your package Charade.  Great idea for a gift.
> 
> Bacon cheese burgers for dinner. Thinking wide noodles and steamed broccoli is dinner. Think all are hungry, so off I go.
> 
> Monday night.  Football!



Bacon cheeseburgers sound nice......do you do burgers without buns too? Some folks think we`re odd as we prefer no bun........never have done.




Quite chilly feeling, but temp is showing warmer than it feels.......Kyle came in about 10 minutes ago and said it was warm and said he hadn`t needed a jacket....so, no idea what it`s like then. Been watching the hedgehogs from the back windows earlier......we turned our outdoor lights on, not sure they like them as they scurried off quickly into the trees. Interesting creatures.......

Not long till bedtime here.....hope to sleep better than last night. No idea what tomorrow`s plans are. Will decide tomorrow.....

I do know the barbecue will be in use again....I have spatchcocked a chicken earlier tonight and it will be marinading in jerk spices overnight......Tom has never cooked one on the barbecue, I usually roast it off in the regular oven or the Aga, so it`ll be interesting to see how it turns out. Will have some back up food just in case........

Have a good one........


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, no buns most of the time, Schumi.  Only the men sometimes put it on whatever rolls or bread we have.  I don’t like most hamburger rolls.  

Delicious and all are quiet, so means all full.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

So Universal states that they will open 2 houses the 19th and 20th for a test run using virtual line through the app.

Revenge of tooth fairy and Universal’s Bride of Frankenstein


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, and won’t be able to see either, DisneyLife.  Top pass holders get a Friday preview, that they have to register for, starting Wednesday.  Can’t see it Friday, as not that kind of Passholder.  Oh well.  Guess I will see their posts of it on the Facebook page.

Light tonight will be in honor of that new 2 house fun this weekend:

Those fans, have some fun HHN dreams, and may all have a most excellent good night’s sleep. 🛏


----------



## macraven

It’s now Tuesday

Where is our night crew?

Some of our peeps are headed to the Darkside before the weekend comes.
I find that very exciting!

Hope all have fun.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yep, and won’t be able to see either, DisneyLife.  Top pass holders get a Friday preview, that they have to register for, starting Wednesday.  Can’t see it Friday, as not that kind of Passholder.  Oh well.  Guess I will see their posts of it on the Facebook page.
> 
> Light tonight will be in honor of that new 2 house fun this weekend:
> View attachment 526001
> Those fans, have some fun HHN dreams, and may all have a most excellent good night’s sleep. 🛏




I love that lamp Lynne.......it would be quite the talking point in a room!





macraven said:


> It’s now Tuesday
> 
> Where is our night crew?
> 
> Some of our peeps are headed to the Darkside before the weekend comes.
> I find that very exciting!
> 
> Hope all have fun.



The bit before a trip is always so much fun!!! Knowing everything is ahead of you........

We used to have quite a vibrant night crew a few years back.......wonder what some of them are doing now.......




Yep, Tuesday it is and another gorgeous day here........that autumnal chill is there first thing and the sunrises are stunning. I love this time of year for the changing weather and scenery. 

I do believe the first of the leaves have started falling off the trees already. We picked the last of the pears off the trees yesterday, and not many pears this year unusually......and the leaves had already started coming off. 

We had scrambled egg whites on toast this morning, well Tom had my yolks in with his......not very exciting but it was nice. 

Plan is to head up a walk in the woods behind us this morning, it`s so beautiful. Seems temps will drop slightly but not much this coming week. So, definitley grill out tonight and hope the whole spatcocked chicken will cook well.......and I`m making mini pavlova`s for dessert.....special request as "apparently" I haven`t made them in a while........ I`m sure I made pavlova in the summer. But, heyho, he loves it......and so easy. Blackberries are everywhere right now, so that`ll be my fruit I think and coulis to go with it........

Feels like a Monday..........


































Happy Tuesday​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.  School run done.  More laundry out the line as it’s another beautiful day.  Ironing all done and put away.  

Kev has gone to the tip with the trailer and his garden bins and we will have omelette brunch when he’s back. I’m really back watching what I eat as so much pain after the weekend treats I just forget how bad it can make me. So sensible brunch and bbq at DS and DIL’s later. Meat, poultry, fish, seafood is absolutely no problem to me.

As it looks like we will definitely be here over the winter I’m going to start sorting my packed kitchen equipment that is in storage and bring more here. Most importantly my food processor. So Kev is going to bring a couple of boxes back this afternoon.

Lots of confusion over what people can do here again.  A friend had booked to go away with her two daughters and four grandchildren and been told only 6 in the property now not 7.  Yet in Wales and Scotland children under 11 not included in the figures.  Same in restaurants apparently but I thought you could socialise with your support bubble.

Two years at a local high school have been sent home after positive Covid tests and Emma’s waiting to hear on her school as headmistress and her daughter who attends were both unwell and tested yesterday.  It’s not going away.

@schumigirl a lot saying poor pears this year.  We had a full walk of cordon pears at our last home - doubt the young business man who bought it will be collecting them.  Noticed when I collected L from school a full basket of rock hard pears had been put out for afternoon fruit - not one eaten - what a waste.  I will be bringing more apples back from Dad’s garden on Thursday - all his trees are weighed down with them.

Hope everyone has a good day and I will catch up later.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, that day of the week Mac usually makes her Taco Bell run. After they changed their menu, maybe she will just get a nacho box before that goes away too.

Morning crew. So good morning to Schumi and Julie and Mac.

And our weather: ah coolest morning we have had in some time. 52 says the phone at 6 this morning. Yep, those Fall days are coming. Trees not changing yet here, Schumi. But you know that is coming. Commercials to see the Fall tree colors North of me. Um, I still want that Summer heat.

And so, hot tea. Why yes I am.

Hope your grilling that chicken will be lush, Schumi. All that talk of some good tasting food.

Julie, a shame about the pears. Homes around me have no fruit trees. It is just not what we tend to have in our closer to the City neighborhoods. But yes, local apples are for sale soon, as our harvests of those are always in the Fall. While our produce places source all over our country and other countries, it is nice to get local grown when you can. Though I always look forward to Florida citrus available here around the holidays. Best time of the year to buy them.

And so, breakfast will be whatever I can get into. Probably that boring cereal, as I think milk is still left.

Off to food forage in the kitchen.  Later homies.  Have that absolutely terrific  Tuesday.


----------



## mckennarose

Morning Sans...

Chilly start here at 41 degrees!  I take my coffee outside with me when I take the dogs out early in the AM and I could see the steam coming off it.  Anyone who wants to give me a ride to FL next week, I'm game.

@Realfoodfans, funny you mention the confusion about what people can or can't do as our federal government has ruled our state's business closure and limits on people gathering (by our governor) is unconstitutional.  I know they were supposed to open restaurants to more capacity this month; I think it's 50%.  I have no idea what's going on here.

DD's university reported only 10 new cases over the weekend, so that's a big improvement.  We'll see what the second half of her semester brings next month and if they can go back to in-person classes.  Another university near us went online due to rising cases.

Gotta get moving and start this day.  Have a good day!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Morning! Happy Taco Tuesday! No fall colors yet here Lynne either, but with the cooler temps at night you can definitely feel them coming! 

Mckrose, hop on in my suitcase for some warm weather! I packed light so I have room. Glad to hear its getting better at DD's university for you. 

Cake turned out well, now just have to make a birthday card and then we are all set for MIL celebration today! I'm not going to lie though, I'm having a hard time focusing on that - all I can think of is vacay time! Apparently they also want me to focus on work today. The nerve of people .

Time for coffee - I've officially switched over to hot coffee now the the house is decorated for fall. 

Have a great day all!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, cool morning for sure, McK.  Seems little one’s university made the news with the closing of the dorms last week.  And yeah, to say restrictions were unconstitutional now, well, I will continue  to support food places, but take out, and eat outside, in car, or at home.  And I was glad to get back to my salon visits.  Did not seem that different before masks.  And my eye doctor still is not open.  That, I really want to open.  Should have had our appointment in March.  Sigh, if they allow, may just order new, and use my insurance before I forget and it expires.  

Elsa, don’t blame ya.  The day before I leave, I am focused on am I ready.  Wash, and whatever else I want to buy before I leave.  Though with a night flight, may be doing wash that morning, and pack.  Yay, one more sleep.  Woot!


----------



## macraven

One more sleep for Lynne


----------



## Lynne G

No, one more night for Elsa, Mac.  Five more sleeps for DisneyLife and me.  We are both starting the new week right.  LoL


----------



## macraven

Opps, sorry..

I get my kids names mixed up all the time


----------



## mckennarose

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Mckrose, hop on in my suitcase for some warm weather! I packed light so I have room.


Ohhh yay!  I don't take up much room!
Have a wonderful trip!


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Cake turned out well, now just have to make a birthday card and then we are all set for MIL celebration today!


Sounds like a very nice birthday celebration.  Happy birthday to you MIL!


Lynne G said:


> Seems little one’s university made the news with the closing of the dorms last week


DD wound up getting some campus fees reimbursed, due them going all online.  Maybe your dd will get the same?  My dd was not dorming, but they reimbursed community fees, etc.


Lynne G said:


> And yeah, to say restrictions were unconstitutional now, well, I will continue to support food places, but take out, and eat outside, in car, or at home.


I'm not ready yet to dine indoors either.  I'm kinda bummed because I was looking at some outdoor things, like wineries we like to visit, and there are still all sorts of limitations.  I called a Jim Thorpe town ghost walking tour and they are all cancelled too.  
Usually the wineries have food vendors and you can just walk around and enjoy the scenery and purchase a glass of wine.  But now, due to Wolf's orders, you have to purchase food (which a lot of them don't have beyond pre packaged cheese and crackers) and a bottle of wine.  Then they escort you to a table on the patio.  I even looked at the Yeungling brewery tour and they are booked solid for the next few Saturdays.  We have about another month before the leaves turn and I would really like to get outside and enjoy the sun while we still can.


----------



## Disxuni

It's hard to keep track, Mac. A lot of the homies to keep track of in general and everyone has different plans. My parents can't get any names wrong, because I'm an only child, but I've definitely called my mom "dad" before and vice versa. Also, done the classic calling my teacher "mom".

So tempting to see what the big hub bub and preview for the two day time haunted houses, but I think I'll stay clear for now. I have a feeling those houses are gonna get a lot of traffic. Besides, I still don't know what my plans are, for all I know I might visit them eventually so it'd be best to be surprised.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfood......yes, pears seem to be lacking this year, we did get a load last year. Apples and plums have been wonderful this year, our yield has been huge from them. Plums all done and cleared now, half the apple trees we emptied today, the rest of the trees will be emptied from now till the end of the month. We give most of our fruit to the farmer next to us. She has a little cottage industry going. We do get some chutney`s and pies. The fruit would go to waste if they didn`t take it as there is so much. 


Lynne.....yes, some trees are just starting to lose them, but won`t be long till they all start. Yep, chicken was lush........hope you had a good day.......



Elsa.....glad the cake turned out well!! Hope it`s a lovely day for her......and concentrate at work???? Day before a trip......nope....never going to happen.......lol......very excited for you........






Another beautiful day here.........my goodness it was hot! 

Got two loads of washing out, dried, ironed and put away.....always makes me so happy to get that done in the one day. I think you may have heard me say that once or a hundred times......

Gardener helped us rake in a load of apples that are in complete abundance this year, did half the trees and he took them all over to the farm for us. And a couple of bottles of their home brew......they do enjoy a tipple. 

Then we sat in the sun the rest of the day, well in the gazebo......it`s shady under that. 

And the chicken was a big success.........not sure why he`s never done it before on the barbie......this is the before picture........it had been marinading all night and all day today.














Took about an hour, slow and low........didn`t get an after picture as it was on the table for the four of us to dig into before I remembered to take a picture.......but it was delicious.....very tender and moist! And spicy, but not too spicy......everyone loved it. 

And the pavlovas were a huge hit too......I do make a good meringue, nice and chewy not just like dust the way some are.......again, even if I say so myself.......

Pot of tea has been enjoyed, now some tv time I think........ One of my birthday gifts was a box set of a Scottish TV detective show called Taggart.....it has every single episode from the beginning in 1983. Love it!!! Very Scottish and uses great Scottish words like Dunderheid.....which basically means stupid idiot......it has good humour in it too!

Yep, that`ll do tonight.......


----------



## Charade67

Guess what I found in my mailbox today! Yep, the missing magic band. 

Ive already opened it, checked it out, and linked it to our account. Dh is going to be so surprised. 



schumigirl said:


> and I`m making mini pavlova`s for dessert.....special request as "apparently" I haven`t made them in a while........ I`m sure I made pavlova in the summer.


 B made a pavlova a few years ago while working on a Girl Scout badge. It turned out pretty good. Her's was NZ inspired - topped with kiwi fruit.



Realfoodfans said:


> Lots of confusion over what people can do here again. A friend had booked to go away with her two daughters and four grandchildren and been told only 6 in the property now not 7. Yet in Wales and Scotland children under 11 not included in the figures. Same in restaurants apparently but I thought you could socialise with your support bubble.


 That must be very frustrating. I would have thought that families cold do things together. 



Lynne G said:


> And our weather: ah coolest morning we have had in some time. 52 says the phone at 6 this morning. Yep, those Fall days are coming. Trees not changing yet here, Schumi. But you know that is coming. Commercials to see the Fall tree colors North of me. Um, I still want that Summer heat.


Today feels like fall here. I cam home and opened windows.



mckennarose said:


> DD's university reported only 10 new cases over the weekend, so that's a big improvement.


B's school is supposed to start posting numbers soon. I continue to pray that they stay low. 



Lynne G said:


> And my eye doctor still is not open.


That's really surprising. Mine is open but being very restrictive.



Disxuni said:


> My parents can't get any names wrong, because I'm an only child,


I have manage to call B by the cat's name and vice versa. 

Well, today is payday, so I guess that means I need to pay some bills.  Woo-hoo.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Lush chicken, and a found Disney band, plus a pay day!  WOOT!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Guess what I found in my mailbox today! Yep, the missing magic band.
> 
> View attachment 526120Ive already opened it, checked it out, and linked it to our account. Dh is going to be so surprised.
> 
> B made a pavlova a few years ago while working on a Girl Scout badge. It turned out pretty good. Her's was NZ inspired - topped with kiwi fruit.
> 
> That must be very frustrating. I would have thought that families cold do things together.
> 
> Today feels like fall here. I cam home and opened windows.
> 
> B's school is supposed to start posting numbers soon. I continue to pray that they stay low.
> 
> That's really surprising. Mine is open but being very restrictive.
> 
> I have manage to call B by the cat's name and vice versa.
> 
> Well, today is payday, so I guess that means I need to pay some bills.  Woo-hoo.



Glad you got your magic band ok.......that is good news.......

I like kiwi fruit mixed with passion fruit and mango for pavlova......or blackberries and dark fruits together or plain strawberry......lush dessert!



Lemon gin tonight again......just a small one.........


----------



## Disxuni

Wow, that chicken looks amazing.....


----------



## mckennarose

Yum.... comfort food time!  I made homemade beef stew for dinner tonight.  



schumigirl said:


> And the chicken was a big success.........not sure why he`s never done it before on the barbie......this is the before picture........it had been marinading all night and all day today.


What kind of wet marinade did you make?  I usually make my jerk seasoning as a dry rub.  That looks terrific!  I do spatchcock my chickens for the smoker, but I've never tried it on the grill.  I'll have to try it.


Charade67 said:


> B's school is supposed to start posting numbers soon. I continue to pray that they stay low.


I hope they stay low for you too.


Charade67 said:


> That's really surprising. Mine is open but being very restrictive.


Mine is open too, but they meet you at the door to take your temp before letting you in.


schumigirl said:


> Lemon gin tonight again......just a small one.........


I have to find these gins you keep posting pics of!  They look divine!


----------



## macraven

Great news charade!


----------



## schumigirl

Disxuni said:


> Wow, that chicken looks amazing.....
> 
> View attachment 526122




It was very nice.......





mckennarose said:


> What kind of wet marinade did you make?  I usually make my jerk seasoning as a dry rub.  That looks terrific!  I do spatchcock my chickens for the smoker, but I've never tried it on the grill.  I'll have to try it.
> 
> I have to find these gins you keep posting pics of!  They look divine!




Oh goodness, there`s a question.......I never, ever follow a recipe but use what I have and it can vary every time.....but the basics are lots of Scotch Bonnet Chillies....I do use other hotter chillies if I have them, but that`s my favourite for Jerk chicken.......garlic, green onions, oil, brown sugar, pineapple juice but that`s usually crushed pineapple, lime juice, ginger, cinammon, Allspice, a little nutmeg, Thyme, vinegar and soy sauce......sometimes a little treacle too. I have added chinese five spice on occasion which sounds odd, but it is very nice and a teeny tiny amount though. Please don`t ask measurements, as I haven`t a clue .......but it`s all blended together and I make more than I need so we have some sauce to add to the plate.......always a hit, it is really, really good!

I`m not fond of dry rubs, so this is better for us. 

Yep, those gins are lovely, very refreshing.....we actually both hate gin.....lol...not that you`d ever guess! 




Both of us are shattered tonight......think all the apple picking tired us out today. 

Had some rain tonight.....weird, it lasted about 15 seconds then went off. But, we did think we may get thunder and lightning as there was a weird light earlier.....looked very yellow and green, but no storm ensued. Quite disappointing. 

Still warm though........


----------



## macraven

Charade, are you doing porch light duty tonight?

I stubbed my toe on the second step....


----------



## Charade67




----------



## macraven

Awesome charade!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.  Lovely evening at DS & DIL.  Their new home is beautiful and such a great location backing onto the canal and a golf course beyond so sitting out in their garden is very peaceful with an occasional barge gliding past.  Food was yum and likely the last bbq we will have this year.

Lots of chat about our trips and outings together and looking to the future and remaining positive - my son is very like me - we don’t verbalise our feelings often and Kev and DIL are more at ease with sharing their feelings and concerns.  No news for her yet on her position with VA but she has started applying for other positions now.

Strange weather this morning - like sea mist rolling past though we are many miles from the coast.  Very hot yesterday and a tiny amount of rain in the night must have caused it.  Still warm though.

Grocery shopping delivery due soon and after that a few jobs then planning a walk before collecting the children from school.  Thinking easy bolognese meal for tonight.  Waiting for Lynne’s camel  picture x


----------



## schumigirl

I think our weather is changing slightly......bit cooler today and one of my friends who lives up North sent me an image of grey skies this morning.......we have some sunshine, but not as warm as yesterday as it was boiling hot.....and we loved it! 

Not sure of plans today.....won`t be much. No Wednesday lunch with the gang today.......there would have been 8 of us, but limit is six now. Do have to pop into our big town, despite giving us the portrait session as a birthday gift, she still sent me a cheque for my birthday and one for our anniversary too......so have to go pay them in as she will keep asking if we`ve done it yet.

Got an email this morning from the owners of the cottage we have booked next month.....recommending booking restaurants we would like to visit......heck!!! I still don`t know what we`re having for dinner tonight! I will however book one for our first night, there`s a place we have been to before last time we were in that area, and still the same owners so we`ll go back there. The rest will take care of itself......can`t even begin to imagine how folks plan things so far out. 

I`m thinking parma ham and something for lunch.........







































Have a wonderful Wednesday.........




​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a very good morning to Julie and Schumi.  A very hump of a Wednesday, so camel is here, enjoying breakfast. Yep, the thought of food, not only made the camel hungry, but gave it thoughts of Disney with Schumi having to make advanced dining reservations. LoL

And so, seems Julie had a quite lovely night, and a food delivery. Dinner sounds good. Did you see that headless horseman in that fog this morning? 

Have no idea what dinner will be.  Last night, it was pork and chicken, as picky eater will not even eat a very lean center cut pork chop. No matter, the rest of us enjoyed both.  Made it with some stir fry sauce, tossed in some red peppers and the rest of our broccoli. One pan meal. Yup, preferred on a week day.  

Lastly, with a tea in my cup, sending a wish to each and every homie, that all get over this hump of a day, and get ready to cheer for Friday will be here, in two more days.

 And ooh, not to forget: Safe travels today and have lots of enjoyment in the motherland, Elsa.  Will be nice if we do get together when you are at the dark side.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Lynne G said:


> And ooh, not to forget: Safe travels today and have lots of enjoyment in the motherland, Elsa. Will be nice if we do get together when you are at the dark side.


Thanks Lynne! Just landed in Chicago so only one more plane standing in my way! And yes looking forward to saying hello at the dark side!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Safe coming up flight, Elsa!  Awesome you are already in route. 

Charade, nice light. Hope B’s college virus numbers are dropping. Ever since little one’s closed the campus, have not followed their virus numbers.

And McK, ack, 42 was the temp outside. Our inside thermometer showed 62. Hot shower, sweat clothes on. Just decided I was too cool, and just turned the heater on. Sigh. Fall is coming way too fast.

And ended up with that boring waffles. They were tasty though, as added some chocolate sauce and the rest of the strawberries.

Yo, homies:


----------



## macraven

.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Mac.  Hope you are not having Dis issues.  With, a period dot, I think, did you leave out something?  Yeah, I know:


----------



## mckennarose

Super busy morning here, but finally settling down so I can check up on here.  I had to be at the garbage company office early to get new garbage and recycling cans.  Would you believe the garbage men threw my lid away?  Can't have a can without a lid, as the raccoons/skunks/squirrels (not sure which) have already gotten into it.  Ugh!

I'm now puppy sitting my mom's little guy, who is only 8 months old.  A chiweenie and full of all kinds of spunk.  LOL!  He gets along with my two dogs well, although I foresee nap time in the crates soon.  



schumigirl said:


> but it`s all blended together and I make more than I need so we have some sauce to add to the plate.......always a hit, it is really, really good!


It sounds good.  We like a dry rub and I put it under the skin so it melts into the meat when the fat renders.  MMM, makes me hungry!  But I do also like a good wet marinade, I've never made a wet jerk seasoning one.


schumigirl said:


> Yep, those gins are lovely, very refreshing.....we actually both hate gin.....lol...not that you`d ever guess!


They look good, and I do like gin.  I haven't been having too many cocktails lately, but I'm also bored of what we have here to mix with.  Hubby and I are going to do the brewery tour next week, I finally got tickets.  They made a chocolate stout last year in collaboration with Hershey (Yuengling and Hershey are both from PA) and they are supposed to be bottling it soon.  I'm hoping they'll have some ready when we go so we can sample it.  They had it on tap at certain places last year, but we don't go to bars so I didn't try it.  But apparently it was so popular that they decided to bottle it.


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Thanks Lynne! Just landed in Chicago so only one more plane standing in my way! And yes looking forward to saying hello at the dark side!!!


Have a wonderful time!!  


Lynne G said:


> And McK, ack, 42 was the temp outside.


Ugh, I know!  It was soooo cold at 5:45 this morning when I took the dogs out.  Plus it was so dark so it made it feel so much colder.  You'll be in the warm sun next week!  Bring some back to PA for me, will you?


----------



## schumigirl

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Thanks Lynne! Just landed in Chicago so only one more plane standing in my way! And yes looking forward to saying hello at the dark side!!!




 Have a wonderful trip Elsa......hope it`s perfect for you.......





mckennarose said:


> Super busy morning here, but finally settling down so I can check up on here.  I had to be at the garbage company office early to get new garbage and recycling cans.  Would you believe the garbage men threw my lid away?  Can't have a can without a lid, as the raccoons/skunks/squirrels (not sure which) have already gotten into it.  Ugh!
> 
> I'm now puppy sitting my mom's little guy, who is only 8 months old.  A chiweenie and full of all kinds of spunk.  LOL!  He gets along with my two dogs well, although I foresee nap time in the crates soon.
> 
> 
> It sounds good.  We like a dry rub and I put it under the skin so it melts into the meat when the fat renders.  MMM, makes me hungry!  But I do also like a good wet marinade, I've never made a wet jerk seasoning one.
> 
> They look good, and I do like gin.  I haven't been having too many cocktails lately, but I'm also bored of what we have here to mix with.  Hubby and I are going to do the brewery tour next week, I finally got tickets.  They made a chocolate stout last year in collaboration with Hershey (Yuengling and Hershey are both from PA) and they are supposed to be bottling it soon.  I'm hoping they'll have some ready when we go so we can sample it.  They had it on tap at certain places last year, but we don't go to bars so I didn't try it.  But apparently it was so popular that they decided to bottle it.
> 
> Have a wonderful time!!
> 
> Ugh, I know!  It was soooo cold at 5:45 this morning when I took the dogs out.  Plus it was so dark so it made it feel so much colder.  You'll be in the warm sun next week!  Bring some back to PA for me, will you?




No idea what a chiweenie is??? 

You`d like the wet rub, I much prefer it to a dry rub. We do sometimes do dry rubs on ribs, but prefer a sticky sauce to cook them in.......

Yes, pitch black when I came downstairs just before 6 this morning, first morning I`ve put the under cabinet lights on in the kitchen and our outdoor lights were still on.......winter is certainly on the way.

I wish I did like things like beers, stouts and ales, but cannot get the taste for any of them. Tom likes a good ale....all except Guinness. That`s the devils drink! Yuk........wine and cocktails for me with the odd bottle of lager thrown in now and again if I`m slumming it apparently....... 






Ended up making Chicken Piccata tonight......it was lovely, with parmentier potatoes and carrots. Too full for dessert tonight. I know some folks have dessert every night, but we mostly don`t. 

I have made dark chocolate and a smaller amount of white chocolate cookies to go with a nice pot of tea. Kyle doesn`t like white chocolate so he grimaced when I showed him them first......he thought that was all I`d made.....he loves dark chocolate.

Spent the afternoon with a friend who came round for coffee. She is one of the Wednesday lunch group, so we had a small get together just the two of us. Think we chatted the day away. Tom went down to his man shed and pottered about there all afternoon. 

Another quiet night ahead.......although been hearing a lot of gunfire so I`m guessing the farmers are out dealing with vermin. Unusual this time of night.......

Time for tea and cookies.


----------



## J'aime Paris

mckennarose said:


> Hubby and I are going to do the brewery tour next week, I finally got tickets.  They made a chocolate stout last year in collaboration with Hershey (Yuengling and Hershey are both from PA) and they are supposed to be bottling it soon.  I'm hoping they'll have some ready when we go so we can sample it.  They had it on tap at certain places last year, but we don't go to bars so I didn't try it.  But apparently it was so popular that they decided to bottle it.



That actually sounds amazing!  We cannot purchase Yuengling in Wisconsin, although I heard rumors we might soon.
My neighbors son attends Ohio State, and he normally brings some back for us.


----------



## Lynne G

Ya, we have a not so nice name for that beer.  

Oh, I think the dog is a cross of a Chihuahua and Dachshund.  Probably a very little guy, and cute.  Have fun with him, McK.  My brother had a Chihuahua mix, and he was all of 9 pounds.  He was a cute looking pup, and lived almost 20 years.  Though I am sure he was not crossed with a dachshund.  More like a terrier.  He was white with some black, and had that Chihuahua face, and long hair.


----------



## mckennarose

schumigirl said:


> No idea what a chiweenie is???





Lynne G said:


> Oh, I think the dog is a cross of a Chihuahua and Dachshund. Probably a very little guy, and cute


Yep, on all accounts!  Although he's just about as big as my Chihuahua at eight months, but LOOONNGG.  I think he'll be a bit bigger than my little guy, who is about 7 lbs.



schumigirl said:


> winter is certainly on the way.


Brrr....  It even smells like Fall outside now.  It did warm up to about 70, but it will be a little warmer tomorrow.


schumigirl said:


> I wish I did like things like beers, stouts and ales, but cannot get the taste for any of them. Tom likes a good ale....all except Guinness. That`s the devils drink!


I like dark beer; stouts, porter, dunkel.  I LOVE Guinness, lol!  I don't like IPA's... way too bitter for me.  There are a lot of smaller breweries around here that seem to make a lot of IPA's.


J'aime Paris said:


> That actually sounds amazing! We cannot purchase Yuengling in Wisconsin, although I heard rumors we might soon.


I can't wait to try it!  Everyone that I spoke with who had it last year absolutely loved it.  It's seasonal, like their Oktoberfest, so I'm hoping it will be a regular thing now.
You may be in luck, since Yuengling is now partnered with Molson Coors and will be shipping farther.  If you see the chocolate beer out there, grab it!  When they had it on tap here, it sold out quickly.  


Lynne G said:


> Ya, we have a not so nice name for that beer.


LOL, I can imagine, and think of about three off the top of my head too.  LOL!  


Lynne G said:


> Have fun with him, McK.


Thanks, I am.  He'll be going home soon though.


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe,


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lynne G said:


> Hehe,
> View attachment 526290


I was not looking forward to Christmas - with GC having to go off in the afternoon - but at the weekend my SIL asked what would be happening and she was so sad they won’t be here she said she will host dinner at theirs and we must go there - how lovely we will be together with them and our first year without Mum and Dad with us.  So I can start thinking about it in a different way now!  (And we love Frozen here).


----------



## macraven

It’s 80’s degrees today and still running the ac

Predicted to get down to the 70’s a few days

probably will have lower temps at night by the weekend.


What’s for dinner tonight?
Leftovers for us at our house.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It’s 80’s degrees today and still running the ac
> 
> Predicted to get down to the 70’s a few days
> 
> probably will have lower temps at night by the weekend.
> 
> 
> What’s for dinner tonight?
> Leftovers for us at our house.



Mid 60`s is the highlight of our temps tomorrow........70`s is quite a drop for you........but, you won`t stay cool for long......benefits of you living in such a warm climate, lucky ducky......I know you`re not a competitive person, but if you were.....you`d have won the best weather competition for the summer!!! 

We`re down to 58ish tonight, not too cold. Windows will be open.......tomorrow is mid 60`s.....




Shopping morning ahead. Groceries from the supermarket and a few other places like farm stores we frequent.  

Things are so quiet right now......next month is busier but for now......quiet nights seem to be the norm.......but I guess it`s quite cosy now nights are darker.....

And I may or may not have had a lemon gin and lemonade........ Cocktail hour is always nice......


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> And I may or may not have had a lemon gin and lemonade........ Cocktail hour is always nice......


I'm having a glass of cabernet sauvignon...a little early, but necessary after my day...
Our condos in Orange Beach took a hit by hurricane Sally.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I'm having a glass of cabernet sauvignon...a little early, but necessary after my day...
> Our condos in Orange Beach took a hit by hurricane Sally.



Now I want red wine!! 

But........can`t mix the grape and the grain.....thank you to one of my brothers for that advice when I was  a teenager!!! 

Oh I`m so sorry about the condos!! I know you`re going down next month, but will you have to go down earlier to check them out? Hope not.......

I`m hoping someone on here from Alabama is doing ok too.....they were going to be hit too......hoping they`re ok.......




Not long till bedtime for us.......watching an episode of Taggart......loving the Scottish lingo.......


----------



## macraven

It’s got to be 4 o'clock somewhere j’aime


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Ribeyes for dinner............and everything else that is good too!

Thought I’d check in.

Mac looks like you’ll have Sally remnants around, stay safe.


----------



## macraven

Local news just listed possible of 3 “ rain 
other areas will get more.

I live on a ridge so sometimes weather for our area is off on early predictions.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It’s got to be 4 o'clock somewhere j’aime



I`m living by this meme now mac........

And I think Lori will join me......







Perfect........


----------



## macraven

Schumi....... save some for me!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi....... save some for me!



Always......... 

Plenty of choice in our home for all alcohol choices!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

.........


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> .........




I don’t get it
?


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening!  Sorry it has been a while since I checked on.  What a month it has been!  If it weren't 2020, I wouldn't believe it myself.

Mid August - Mom develops pneumonia and is hospitalized (not COVID)...discovers she has a hiatal hernia which is causing a partial collapse of the lungs.  Needs surgery....but has to do a whole bunch of test before that...so the waiting game.

Aug 31st - back to work!  They had pushed back out start date twice.  Districts around us are dropping like flies and shutting down temporarily because of positive COVID cases. 

Sept 8 - started with kids in a hybrid format.  Going OK...certainly not ideal.  Cannot stand when our Asst. Superintendent uses the work "doable" when it comes to educating kids....so hard for me to swallow.

Sept 9 - stopped at a red light and the car in front of me releases its brakes and rolls back into my car.  $1700 and a new bumper.

Sept. 10 - Major rainfall...so fast the drains cannot take it.  Can't get to work for my third day because my street flooding was almost to my knee.  And of course I had the loaner car because my car was being repaired, so I was panicking that it would go under water.

Sept. 14 - Chris had a stomachache and a bathroom issue...so of course, he is sent home.  Had to take him to the physician to get clearance....all that trouble for pretty must a small bout of diarrhea.  Needless to say the doc said he was fine and didn't need a COVID test.

Today - my colleague and friend from work's two children have COVID from their Daycare.  So now we are waiting for her test results to see if she comes back positive and see if we have to work from home.  Only time will tell.

Whew.....2020 cannot end fast enough....


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Kfish, many are hoping if we do the time change the beginning of November, it will be a reset of the year.  I am glad your mom and son are okay.  What a summer and back to school you have had.  And an accident too.  Ack, for that amount of damage, but I am happy you were okay.  And yeah, our news was last chance to submit claims for the flooding from that storm we had via the hurricane.  Thankfully, no flooding for us, and glad we have a couple of months old roof.  I hope your Fall is much better. 

Ooh, I’d take a nice white wine from your selections, Schumi.  

Eh, no wine here, but I am sipping an icy grey goose right now. Made bbq pork with cobs of corn on the grill, and little one had a chicken breast grilled with large slices of fresh mozzarella melted over it, and chopped red peppers on top. Dinner is served. Mom, did you cook my chicken in the same pan? No little one, grilled it for you, pan fried the pork with the bbq sauce. Ooh was a bit spicy, but very tasty. Yeah, little one does not think my center cut pork is the other edible white meat.  Too bad for her. 

And so, stay thirsty so as to be ready for Thirsty Thursday tomorrow. Wearing masks in the heat, be careful and stay hydrated. Being healthy, I hope for all the homies.

With that,
 

Ooh, Elsa is already enjoying some Mouse fun, and DisneyLife and I, four more sleeps.


----------



## macraven

Kfish..... hugs 

You have gone through a rough 4 weeks

Mummy dust sent to you!

Hiatal hernia I’m familiar with
My dad had the surgery at age 90 and my brother had the same surgery at age 50.

Your mom will get a lot of relief and feel better once she has her surgery


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Not much going on around here. We are finally getting fall temperatures which I love. I've been coming home and opening up windows. 



schumigirl said:


> Got an email this morning from the owners of the cottage we have booked next month.....recommending booking restaurants we would like to visit......heck!!! I still don`t know what we`re having for dinner tonight!


I used to have a coworker who would plan her  entire vacation around where she was going to eat. It wasn't like Disney where you need to have reservations. She would plan out which restaurants she wanted to eat at for certain days then plan the rest of the vacation around that. 



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Just landed in Chicago so only one more plane standing in my way! And yes looking forward to saying hello at the dark side!!!


 Have an awesome trip. 



Lynne G said:


> Hope B’s college virus numbers are dropping. Ever since little one’s closed the campus, have not followed their virus numbers.


Unfortunately not going down, but not rising as quickly as some universities. They finally added a Covid tracker to the school website. Today they had 141 cases,



mckennarose said:


> I'm now puppy sitting my mom's little guy, who is only 8 months old. A chiweenie and full of all kinds of spunk. LOL!


 Pictures?



schumigirl said:


> I know some folks have dessert every night, but we mostly don`t.


I can't imagine having dessert every night. I don't even want to think about what I would weigh if I did that. 



schumigirl said:


> I have made dark chocolate and a smaller amount of white chocolate cookies to go with a nice pot of tea. Kyle doesn`t like white chocolate so he grimaced when I showed him them first......he thought that was all I`d made.....he loves dark chocolate.


I'm with Kyle on the dark chocolate. Yum!



macraven said:


> What’s for dinner tonight?


We ended up going out. I may regret that later. I ate a lot of rich food. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Our condos in Orange Beach took a hit by hurricane Sally.


 Hope there isn't too much damage. 



schumigirl said:


> I`m hoping someone on here from Alabama is doing ok too.....they were going to be hit too......hoping they`re ok.......


 I have a cousin in Alabama.  She posted this meme today. 




KStarfish82 said:


> Evening! Sorry it has been a while since I checked on. What a month it has been! If it weren't 2020, I wouldn't believe it myself.


Wow, you have had a rough few months. Hope things get better for the rest of 2020.


I was going to go work on a puzzle, but now I have a cat sleeping next to me. Should I disturb him or not?

Tonight's light is from my favorite musical.


----------



## Lynne G

Great light Charade.  Eh, they say let sleeping dog, er, cats lie.


----------



## J'aime Paris

macraven said:


> It’s got to be 4 o'clock somewhere j’aime


Preach!!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Charade67 said:


> Hope there isn't too much damage.
> 
> I have a cousin in Alabama.  She posted this meme today.
> View attachment 526332


That about sums it up...


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Now I want red wine!!
> 
> But........can`t mix the grape and the grain.....thank you to one of my brothers for that advice when I was  a teenager!!!
> 
> Oh I`m so sorry about the condos!! I know you`re going down next month, but will you have to go down earlier to check them out? Hope not.......
> 
> I`m hoping someone on here from Alabama is doing ok too.....they were going to be hit too......hoping they`re ok.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not long till bedtime for us.......watching an episode of Taggart......loving the Scottish lingo.......


"can't mix grape and grain"  I like that!  Gonna steal it if thats ok, lol!
I'll update with a few "damage'  pictures tomorrow...


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl

KStarfish82 said:


> Evening!  Sorry it has been a while since I checked on.  What a month it has been!  If it weren't 2020, I wouldn't believe it myself.
> 
> Mid August - Mom develops pneumonia and is hospitalized (not COVID)...discovers she has a hiatal hernia which is causing a partial collapse of the lungs.  Needs surgery....but has to do a whole bunch of test before that...so the waiting game.
> 
> Aug 31st - back to work!  They had pushed back out start date twice.  Districts around us are dropping like flies and shutting down temporarily because of positive COVID cases.
> 
> Sept 8 - started with kids in a hybrid format.  Going OK...certainly not ideal.  Cannot stand when our Asst. Superintendent uses the work "doable" when it comes to educating kids....so hard for me to swallow.
> 
> Sept 9 - stopped at a red light and the car in front of me releases its brakes and rolls back into my car.  $1700 and a new bumper.
> 
> Sept. 10 - Major rainfall...so fast the drains cannot take it.  Can't get to work for my third day because my street flooding was almost to my knee.  And of course I had the loaner car because my car was being repaired, so I was panicking that it would go under water.
> 
> Sept. 14 - Chris had a stomachache and a bathroom issue...so of course, he is sent home.  Had to take him to the physician to get clearance....all that trouble for pretty must a small bout of diarrhea.  Needless to say the doc said he was fine and didn't need a COVID test.
> 
> Today - my colleague and friend from work's two children have COVID from their Daycare.  So now we are waiting for her test results to see if she comes back positive and see if we have to work from home.  Only time will tell.
> 
> Whew.....2020 cannot end fast enough....



Kfish, I am so sorry you`ve had such a rough time recently. 

I hope your mother sails through everything ahead of her, doesn`t sound pleasant at all. And the accident, glad you were ok too. Cars can be replaced, you can`t. Hope Christopher is well recovered from tummy issues......bless him. Sending you all good wishes......and yes, here`s to 2021 being much better! 





Lynne G said:


> Ooh, I’d take a nice white wine from your selections, Schumi.
> 
> Eh, no wine here, but I am sipping an icy grey goose right now.



Where did I get the idea that you don`t drink and never did?? I must be thinking of someone else who posted in the past.......

Yep, you have a good countdown!! 





Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Not much going on around here. We are finally getting fall temperatures which I love. I've been coming home and opening up windows.
> 
> I used to have a coworker who would plan her  entire vacation around where she was going to eat. It wasn't like Disney where you need to have reservations. She would plan out which restaurants she wanted to eat at for certain days then plan the rest of the vacation around that.
> 
> Have an awesome trip.
> 
> Unfortunately not going down, but not rising as quickly as some universities. They finally added a Covid tracker to the school website. Today they had 141 cases,
> 
> Pictures?
> 
> I can't imagine having dessert every night. I don't even want to think about what I would weigh if I did that.
> 
> I'm with Kyle on the dark chocolate. Yum!
> 
> We ended up going out. I may regret that later. I ate a lot of rich food.
> 
> Hope there isn't too much damage.
> 
> I have a cousin in Alabama.  She posted this meme today.
> View attachment 526332
> 
> Wow, you have had a rough few months. Hope things get better for the rest of 2020.
> 
> 
> I was going to go work on a puzzle, but now I have a cat sleeping next to me. Should I disturb him or not?
> 
> Tonight's light is from my favorite musical.
> View attachment 526333



Although I love the heat, I do love Autumn too. That sunny frost in the morning is one of my favourite things about the season and love walking in that. 

Couldn`t imagine working a trip around meals....sure, we have an idea of places we want to eat, but it`s always last minute-ish or the same day we decide. few exceptions are the higher end places we need to book. 

Kyle really is a dark chocolate fiend......he will eat certain milk chocolates, but never white. 

Yes, hope to hear from the poster I was referring to......think they were in the thick of it. And hope your tummy was ok......rich food is nice, but if it bothers you.......

Nice light picture. 





J'aime Paris said:


> "can't mix grape and grain"  I like that!  Gonna steal it if thats ok, lol!
> I'll update with a few "damage'  pictures tomorrow...



lol.....steal away. I was always grateful to that brother for his advice......and I always kept to it.......(apart from that one time) never again! 

Hope the damage wasn`t too bad. After this year, this was the last thing folks needed. 





Another beautiful morning here......there`s a little chill but the sun is bright and looks like a lovely day ahead. Not sure it`ll be warm enough to sit out in the garden this afternoon. We`ll see.......but I think we could grill out again tonight, will check the forecast for the rest of the day before we decide. 

This morning is the exciting prospect of grocery shopping with a stop by a couple of farm stores for fresh produce. Maybe do a little baking this afternoon, have an abundance of flour in the cabinets, will see what everyone wants. 

Not much else going on this week.......fairly quiet one........










































Have a wonderful Thursday...........




​


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Schumi, I don’t drink very often, but I do drink once in a great while.  That vodka was bought in the Spring, when my sister wanted to try a grey goosed slussie.  I still had about a half full bottle, this Summer, when I decided to use more of it up, lately, when it’s been so hot.  I like it very cold, and only one small glass.  I do like a sweet white wine, sometimes.  We get gifted, more than buy.  So yeah, I am not a drinker most of the time. And for some time, I was on medication that it was not good to have alcohol while taking it.  So, some day, I would order a drink with you, in Strong Water Tavern.  Robo and I had a nice drink and talk there, it was quite nice.


And so, very fitting the talk of drinks, yep, since Mac said it’s 5o’clock somewhere,


And that invite goes to all the homies.  Drink up, it is not only good for you, but good to raise a glass or cup to cheer that tomorrow is a Friday.  Woot!

So homies, yes, I have my tea cup ready, may all have a totally terrific Thirsty Thursday, and all you homies:
  Yes!


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Where did I get the idea that you don`t drink and never did?? I must be thinking of someone else who posted in the past.......


Maybe you were thinking about me. I don’t drink anything alcoholic, never have.

I woke up to rain today, and we are supposed to have a high of 65. Brrr. The forecast says mid 60’s for the weekend. I wanted cooler temperatures, but was hoping for some 70’s first.

Guess I should get up and start getting ready for work.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, our weather guy said we will be seeing Sally showers tomorrow, and a cooler taste of October this weekend.  Yeah, cool weather coming, Charade.  Lots of low 60’s in our 5 day  forecast. Hope work is quick and no issues. 

Orlando 7 day: in the 80’s highs, with some rain chances.  Woot!  Will be packing some shorts, yes!


----------



## Charade67

Today is off to a brilliant start. My car is dead.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, Charade.  Hope it just a new battery.  At least it happened at home and not somewhere else.


----------



## macraven

I hate having car troubles !
Is this a work day for you Charade?


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Oh Schumi, I don’t drink very often, but I do drink once in a great while.  That vodka was bought in the Spring, when my sister wanted to try a grey goosed slussie.  I still had about a half full bottle, this Summer, when I decided to use more of it up, lately, when it’s been so hot.  I like it very cold, and only one small glass.  I do like a sweet white wine, sometimes.  We get gifted, more than buy.  So yeah, I am not a drinker most of the time. And for some time, I was on medication that it was not good to have alcohol while taking it.  So, some day, I would order a drink with you, in Strong Water Tavern.  Robo and I had a nice drink and talk there, it was quite nice.




I didn`t think you did drink very much if at all, I just thought I was getting mixed up with someone else.....but it must have been you I meant. 





Charade67 said:


> Maybe you were thinking about me. I don’t drink anything alcoholic, never have.
> 
> I woke up to rain today, and we are supposed to have a high of 65. Brrr. The forecast says mid 60’s for the weekend. I wanted cooler temperatures, but was hoping for some 70’s first.
> 
> Guess I should get up and start getting ready for work.





Charade67 said:


> Today is off to a brilliant start. My car is dead.



Definitley Lynne I was thinking of as it was ages ago the posts I was thinking of.......

Hope you got the car sorted out ok.......not a good way to start the day......




Been a beautiful day here all day today.....grilled some shrimp and scallop skewers for lunch and we have managed to sit out most of the day.........dinner tonight will be home made burgers and some spicy chicken skewers. Made potato salad, spicy cous cous and regular salads......will be nice. 

Looks like weather will be like this for next few days at least. 

Trying some blueberry and lemon ice cream.......we like that mix in muffins and pastries so will try it in ice cream......not sure anyone else will like it to be honest.....

Heading in for a some water, surprisingly hot out here.........


----------



## Charade67

Got the car started. It was just a dead battery. I just can’t figure out why it died. I didn’t leave the lights or anything else on.


----------



## Lynne G

Might have been just old, Charade.  Glad you got a new one, and hopefully work gives you no headaches.  

Kids want pizza for lunch. Fine with me. Snap pizzas are okay, as we still have yet to find a good pizza place that all agree is good. Heard the one local bar has a good pizza, so that may be the next place we try, but Snap ones it is. At least they are consistent, and fresh tasting. I do like Red Oven more, so will remedy that next week. Yay! That and may try a few places Schumi has mentioned as well.


----------



## Realfoodfans

I’m a non drinker too - gave up as part of the health problem I have - I miss the social side of it so an occasional Prosecco might be risked or a nice cocktail with not too much spirit as a treat on holiday.

Busy day - walked L to school then we went off to Dad’s and another charity came for the good furniture. They were thrilled with it and that made me pleased but oh my to see the lounge and dining rooms empty really got to me. Then we went to a new charity shop for our local hospice and took some nice items there. After that the lock up for our ruck sacks and then back for the school run. 

Beautiful warm weather again today - can't believe these temperatures are continuing.  We have booked parking tomorrow at Chatsworth Hall - a beautiful stately home in Derbyshire.  We have a walking route to take us round the park area but won’t be going in the gardens or hall as obviously we will have Louie with us!  Really looking forward to it.

Also just waiting on confirmation of a Lodge booking for next summer!  Places are booking up quickly so we decided to take the step and book two weeks away - then Emma will be able to bring the children for a full week and we will have a few extra days either side.  It’s an area we’ve been to twice before right next to the beach.

So sorry to hear about the damages you’ve suffered Kfish - hope everything can be sorted out safely.

Charade I’m glad you sorted the car.  Hate those problems when you need to be somewhere.

Hope everyone has a good evening.


----------



## J'aime Paris

I had said last night that I'd post a few pictures today of the damage from Hurricane Sally.  

Officially it is reported as a Cat 2 hurricane, but all local reports have said it "felt" much worse.  I think the slow path and prolonged duration that Sally sat over the shoreline amplified the damages.

My heart aches for the families that call this area their full time home.  They are the ones who are truly suffering right now.  

The complex that our condos are in are in the midst of a mandatory evacuation.  It's deemed safer to have as few extra people(tourists/vacationers) around as possible for the clean up that has started.  There currently is no power and the water has been turned off as well.
These photos are from my building.


The front of the complex next to the porte cochere.  The main entrance doors (not pictured) are blown out too.


Outdoor pool, taken from the 14th floor.  There are a few deck chairs in the pool along with the debris.  Also, the "grey" sand is normally sugar white and beautiful....now full of debris.



This is what is left of the pirate theme splash pad.  There was a large pirate ship that kids climbed all over. You can see the mast is face down.  There were also lots of tall poles that had huge water buckets that tipped over to splash the kids.  Those are gone too.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I had said last night that I'd post a few pictures today of the damage from Hurricane Sally.
> 
> Officially it is reported as a Cat 2 hurricane, but all local reports have said it "felt" much worse.  I think the slow path and prolonged duration that Sally sat over the shoreline amplified the damages.
> 
> My heart aches for the families that call this area their full time home.  They are the ones who are truly suffering right now.
> 
> The complex that our condos are in are in the midst of a mandatory evacuation.  It's deemed safer to have as few extra people(tourists/vacationers) around as possible for the clean up that has started.  There currently is no power and the water has been turned off as well.
> These photos are from my building.
> 
> View attachment 526461
> The front of the complex next to the porte cochere.  The main entrance doors (not pictured) are blown out too.
> 
> View attachment 526463
> Outdoor pool, taken from the 14th floor.  There are a few deck chairs in the pool along with the debris.  Also, the "grey" sand is normally sugar white and beautiful....now full of debris.
> 
> View attachment 526467
> 
> This is what is left of the pirate theme splash pad.  There was a large pirate ship that kids climbed all over. You can see the mast is face down.  There were also lots of tall poles that had huge water buckets that tipped over to splash the kids.  Those are gone too.



Oh goodness Lori!!

That`s a lot to clear up for folks down there. Yes, folks who live there, it`s truly dreadful to see the devastation to their homes and lives.

Seeing the beach is quite something, and quite depressing. Normally such a gorgeous sight to see the beautiful white sand. It`ll get back to normal soon enough Lori......





Lynne......have you got some other places in your mind to go to? We love offsite and spend probably the majority of our trips eating away from the resorts.....although Strong Water takes up a good few nights.......by far the best onsite bar there is.

And you only have a few days before you leave now......this is one of the best times, just before you leave when the anticipation is at the highest.......




Charade....glad you got the car started......





Gosh, it might have been glorious through the day today.....but it is downright chilly now it`s pitch black and has been for a couple of hours, but so cold outside.

Tomorrow has to be nice, just not as nice as today, and cooler. Think it`ll be dinner cooked inside now. Might get the odd barbecue and we always have a couple of winter barbecues around Bonfire night, even though we don`t have fireworks......of course with the restrictions which might not be lifted by then, I doubt we`ll get a large get together anyway, and probably no Boxing Day party either, which everyone is sad about.

Night in front of the tv again.......cosy though.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Awful pictures Kfish.  Hope everyone safe.

Night all - off to radio drama land.


----------



## Charade67

Just popping in for a quick good evening. Dh is watching football again.  Cincinnati and Cleveland. 

Here's a cute little light I found.


----------



## macraven

That’s a super kewl porch light!
Thanks charade.


----------



## Lynne G

Paris, that is terrible the damage you had from the storm.  Seems we just get a rainy day from it, all the way up the coast.  Good to see all helping to recover, and will be back to a nice beach town once again. 

Cute light, Charade.

Julie, hope your night has been good, and plans sound exciting to get away next summer. 

Ah, pasta dinner. Then some coffee, as warm enough out, but cool starting to feel as night getting cooler, Fall feeling starting.  

Homework by the college kids and some screen viewing is our night. Fading fast, I am.

Schumi, I will have a rental car, so will go out for some meals. Doctor P area has lots of good places,  And it is magical month, so looking forward to some very nice 3 course meals.  Though sad won‘t be in SF’s restaurant.  

Have that very sound and refreshing night’s sleep.  Turning it over to those night owl homies.  Good Night.


----------



## Monykalyn

Hey Bobbie! Happy Birthday to LIv! what great kids! Hope the move goes smoothly.


Charade67 said:


> Tonight we will combine light and water


Love the Bellagio Fountains!! Hope your mom is doing ok with the boot!
Hello to Buckeev too
Happy BELATED Bday to Carole!!


Robo56 said:


> Candy Corn wreath


OMG love them all-doing a quick scroll and speed reading-missed your post until I came to pictures and immediately thought -bet that is the talented Robo-had to scroll back to be sure but yep!! LOVE LOVE the pictures of your decorations!!
REalfood-I think I found you on Instagram!

OK only caught up to Monday! Need to get to bed as have been so tired since getting home Monday. Long day of traveling across 2 time zones. The smoke in air in seattle didn't help either.  Been having gorgeous fall weather here now-cooler but sunny, low humidity etc.  Need to clear out summer garden (still tons of tomatoes) and get fall/winter garden in. Want DH to build a cold frame so can keep the herbs this winter. 
Can't remember the last update I did-we did go to ARches National Park in Utah-cost us a 4 hour detour but omg so gorgeous!! Perfect weather for being a desert. We did hike to obs point for the "famous" Delicate Arch, but we all wished we had time to do real hike to stand under it. 




__
		http://instagr.am/p/CFA7sDFDw22/

 Got kiddo all settled in, walked around UofW campus. sightseeing didn't happen as with the smoke nothing could be seen! Campus is gorgeous even in smoke

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CFGVNbEj32r/
 Jealous of ya'll with countdowns now with bonus 2 HHN houses! But just paid UCF kid's room and board bill, so probably better that there is no trip lol!

Will try to do more catching up later.


----------



## macraven

Monyk, glad you made it back home safely.

Had been reading what you wrote while on your trips and kept thinking you would fill us in when you got back home.

Sounds like you had a great time!

Any new chicken pictures to share with us?


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Schumi, I will have a rental car, so will go out for some meals. Doctor P area has lots of good places,  And it is magical month, so looking forward to some very nice 3 course meals.  Though sad won‘t be in SF’s restaurant.




I`m sure you`ll find some lovely places, so much choice offsite. 




Monykalyn said:


> Hey Bobbie! Happy Birthday to LIv! what great kids! Hope the move goes smoothly.
> 
> Love the Bellagio Fountains!! Hope your mom is doing ok with the boot!
> Hello to Buckeev too
> Happy BELATED Bday to Carole!!
> 
> OMG love them all-doing a quick scroll and speed reading-missed your post until I came to pictures and immediately thought -bet that is the talented Robo-had to scroll back to be sure but yep!! LOVE LOVE the pictures of your decorations!!
> REalfood-I think I found you on Instagram!
> 
> OK only caught up to Monday! Need to get to bed as have been so tired since getting home Monday. Long day of traveling across 2 time zones. The smoke in air in seattle didn't help either.  Been having gorgeous fall weather here now-cooler but sunny, low humidity etc.  Need to clear out summer garden (still tons of tomatoes) and get fall/winter garden in. Want DH to build a cold frame so can keep the herbs this winter.
> Can't remember the last update I did-we did go to ARches National Park in Utah-cost us a 4 hour detour but omg so gorgeous!! Perfect weather for being a desert. We did hike to obs point for the "famous" Delicate Arch, but we all wished we had time to do real hike to stand under it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CFA7sDFDw22/
> 
> Got kiddo all settled in, walked around UofW campus. sightseeing didn't happen as with the smoke nothing could be seen! Campus is gorgeous even in smoke
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CFGVNbEj32r/
> Jealous of ya'll with countdowns now with bonus 2 HHN houses! But just paid UCF kid's room and board bill, so probably better that there is no trip lol!
> 
> Will try to do more catching up later.



Thanks Monyk........

Nice pictures of your trip. Sorry you didn`t get to do more sightseeing, but the University does look lovely, hope she settles in well there. 

I`d love to see Utah, one of our friends at RP is originally from there, and sends me some gorgeous pictures from out there.....it`s on the list.....that evergrowing list of places we want to visit.......





Friday is here!

Gorgeous day here this morning again......think it`ll be a walk on the beach day this morning.....I love days like this. Although it is chilly, so warmer jacket I think. Not quite hat and scarf weather yet, but it is chilly. 

Laundry load in.....yep, very exciting.......it`ll be dry in no time as the sun hits the rear of our property around 10am and stays all day.......

Brought back some potato scones from Scotland, so we had them with a fried egg and bacon. Very unusual for me to eat a whole egg, but fingers crossed........not the healthiest of breakfasts, but now and again it`s delicious. Same again tomorrow.......

Dinner tonight is chicken breasts and I`ll make a honey mustard sauce.......a favourite in our home.

And our book group made the decision last night  not to start it up through Zoom. It was an idea thrown out there, but most of us want to wait till we can gather as a group properly and there are way more than 6 of us, so not allowed right now. 








































Have a wonderful Friday............

​


----------



## Lynne G

Don’t think I ever had a potato scone, Schumi.  Most of the time, sweeter ones, or lemon flavored ones. 

Ah yes,

Hehe, it is a Friday.   No punching needed. LoL

So, 

Yay!  Great pictures from MonyK. Glad all home safe, and great to see the very pretty area kid is going to school at.  Oh I hear ya, while not having to pay school for room and board, I have 2 in college this year.  But hey, will be at the Dark Side the next 2 weeks, any chance you can be around during that time?  Seems still good priced airfare and AP rates still found.  Just saying... Yeah, since SW decided to make my arrival night time, won’t see either houses if they don’t extend it to Monday.  Oh well. Is nice they are still letting all see some of the houses since they did get ready until the last minute. 

Ah, a rainy Friday, thanks to Sally. Thankfully no where near the amount of rain the Southern states got. Scary total inches I saw. Plus, with moon, higher tides did not help. Rip rides have been in the shore news lately, from Sally. Yeah, ocean gets the warmest in August at my shore, but by now, it is cooler, and a green color, so as my kids have said, we don’t swim anymore down the shore. We like to swim where you can see what’s in the water with you. And even as North as I am, we do get sharks. And whales, sadly a dead whale washed up the other day. But we also get those fun dolphins and good fishing both in the bay and deep sea.

And for Keisha,


So, while Schumi had a big breakfast, mine  may be cereal or waffle. Almost time to see what I can find in the kitchen to eat. Later homies. May all have a most fabulous Friday.

Hey, and a chicken picture, a Mouse trip picture, pictures of those NY cute fish kids, more beautiful scene pictures, and decor too, would be great to see on the SANS.  Just sayin’.    Oh, and I will most likely be posting a picture of the airport in the night darkness this weekend. So there’s that.  LoL


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne......A potato scone isn’t a scone at all......it’s flat, usually triangle shaped and cooked as part of a Scottish breakfast.......always fried!

And delicious.

This isn’t a full Scottish breakfast, but all I wanted that morning for breakfast........


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, I think I would like that for breakfast, Schumi.  Yum.  Thanks for posting what they look like.  Hope your morning beach walk was nice.


----------



## macraven

We got lucky and no rain where  I live.

Will have a noisy day as roof replacement started at 7 this morning 

Woot!
It’s the weekend again!

Hope all have fun plans !


----------



## mckennarose

Morning all!

I'm having a terrible time with the Dis on my phone.  I'm getting those dreaded pop ups and redirects and it looks like a lot of people are now too, judging from the tech section.  It takes me forever to work around it to post.  Super frustrating! 

Quick stop by to wish safe travels to everyone heading to Florida this weekend!  I can't remember who is leaving on which day, so I'm probably a little early.  Have wonderful trips, post pics and bring some sunshine and warmth here to PA if you're passing by.

I'll try to stop by later to catch up.

Someone asked about a pic of my mom's pupper.... This is a chiweenie!  I took this pic a few months ago, he's about 6 pounds now and his ears are standing up like a Chihuahua.  The only Dachshund features so far seem to be his coloring, big paws and his long body.  Everything else looks Chihuahua.  I have to find a nice pic of my guys somewhere to put up.


(as usual, you know I don't keep semi personal pics up for long)


----------



## macraven

Cute doggie!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, they are lovely, but definitely not an every day breakfast item.......easy to make too from scratch. Tom prefers my home made ones but don’t make them too often.

Yep, beach walk was lovely, place was deserted apart from a few dog walkers.


mac........will send you a pair of headphones to wear today......not a quiet job! When we got our kitchen extension done years ago......jeez......thought I was going crazy with the noise and brick dust......Tom kept reminding me I was the one who wanted that whole back part of the Wall removed......er yes......was worth it though. I was cleaning like a crazy woman the whole time!


mrose,  that is a small dog!!



Lunch all done........brie, bacon and cranberry grilled sandwiches.....lush! I love brie.......

Popping into village for a few bits for the weekend.......and into closest town for the deli there.....love their continental meats and olives.....so many varieties.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, too many pages to read back, hope all are well.  Buried here dealing with family emergency that summoned us home on day three of beach trip earlier this month   Thankfully, things are holding steady there.  Was advised to keep upcoming trip in place, something you don’t have to tell me more than a few times . Now, doing last minute planning I put off.

Belated wishes to a very special person



PSA:  For those with a HRH rewards account, check your emails for a nice ‘free night’ offer.  Any number of points can be converted to the normal 40K point requirement for one night.

We were able to extend our trip and got a comped upgrade yesterday when I called. Surprised, as the resort is near occupancy my dates with so any bouncing over from SF etc.  

Had hoped it would be lower crowds TBH.  Same with Magical Dining’s typical upsurge. It’s nice they offer the special menus but things always seem hectic and a bit rushed those dates.  That said, we are going to do Shark’s Grill this trip on our SW day.

For those getting ready to depart to MCO, happy trails!


----------



## schumigirl

Good to see you back on board Janet.........and can I say.......yes, you both deserve your trip for sure!!! 

I LOVE the birthday greeting, thank you ..........gotta ask.......is he the legend or is that me.............

Yes, we actively avoid magical dining menu’s like the plague......the woman from Ocean Prime hates that time of year......too busy and too manic, but I’m guessing this year they’ll just be glad to have folks through the door.

Never heard of Shark’s Grill.......is that new?

Doh!!! Just realised you mentioned SeaWorld........




Bits and bobs shopping done.........the deli I mentioned just told us they may not be open much longer. Will be sad to see them go as they‘re completely independent of everyone and their products are first class. Hope they can survive this.

Exciting afternoon ahead ......washing out on the lines are all dry and ready to come in, iron them and put everything away.......Well, they all put their own away......

Then pot of tea time........feeling like Earl Grey today


----------



## J'aime Paris

@Monykalyn   That is a gorgeous photo!  What a beautiful campus!
@Lynne G   I heard rain totals near Orange Beach are at 30+inches.  Glad your area was spared.
@schumigirl   That breakfast looks delish!  I prefer savory over sweet almost always.


----------



## Lynne G

Haha, think you are following me Keisha.  Reserved a day at SW and Sharks Grill reservation too.  I had a very good filet last year there, on the magical deal.  It is a nice restaurant and had a great waiter. Ooh so sorry beach trip had to be cut short, but glad the reason is now okay enough you can travel again.  Oh and maybe I will see ya at HRH soon?

Very cute pup, McK.  Yeah, I wi try to send some warm weather, as the weather lady today said a chilly weekend.  Eh, will have to pull out that jacket.  Boo, LoL 

Schumi, will look for recipe for that, as it may be something all will eat.  

Sun out, but you know the clouds are coming. Seems the rain is South and East of me, so just clouds today, no rain.

Mac, hope your new roof is nice.  They took two days to do mine.  Yep, some banging heard both days.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday! I thought I was going to get to sleep in really late today, but 3 text messages in a row had me wide awake. Maybe I should turn the phone completely off at night.

I'm going to start my regular routine of laundry and house cleaning. How exciting. 

MonyK - Nice pictures. THat campus does look very pretty.



schumigirl said:


> This isn’t a full Scottish breakfast, but all I wanted that morning for breakfast........


 That looks really good. What else is included in a full Scottish breakfast?  The other day I got updated DNA results from Ancestry and, according to them, I have a fairly high Scottish background. That surprised me since I thought I had more Irish. (Maiden name is McLaughlin)



macraven said:


> Will have a noisy day as roof replacement started at 7 this morning


 Sounds like a good day to get out of the house. I was at work when ours was done. 



mckennarose said:


> I'm having a terrible time with the Dis on my phone. I'm getting those dreaded pop ups and redirects and it looks like a lot of people are now too, judging from the tech section. It takes me forever to work around it to post. Super frustrating!


 I keep getting the same annoying ad from Verizon. I don't know how to get rid of it permanently. 



mckennarose said:


> Someone asked about a pic of my mom's pupper.... This is a chiweenie!


 That was me. He's adorable. 



keishashadow said:


> Hey all, too many pages to read back, hope all are well. Buried here dealing with family emergency that summoned us home on day three of beach trip earlier this month Thankfully, things are holding steady there.


 Hope everything is going well and you have a nice vacation.

Looks like we are going to have a nice day today. (It rained all day yesterday.) I'm going to open some windows.


----------



## macraven

I’m dealing with the noise charade
It’s doable.
They came at 7 this morning and work until 3 today

Tomorrow they will be back to work for another 7 hours 

I just turn the tv volume up to drown out the noise
Cats are sleeping through the banging and drilling.

Mr Mac went kayaking today so he won’t be back until it’s quiet here.

I stay home all the time, there’s really no place for me to go to.

I can live with all the noise in the house as it’s worth it to get the new roof.
It’s one of those one time jobs for the house and we won’t have to deal with it ever again.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Well boys will be going to get haircuts shortly, watching some of the U.S Open and time to actually put things into luggage!!!

Baseball game tonight and tomorrow morning.

Saw this today.......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick stop in!!!! I can't believe it is Friday already   and I will take it.  It just seemed like a long week, that dragged on forever

@schumigirl   Happy Belated Birthday.  I am still sad that you didn't get your trip in.  I am hopeful that next year, we foreigners will be able to travel into the US.  I am not good at waiting sometimes lol.

@buckeye  I am very sorry to hear about the loss in your family.  It leaves a huge hole that never really heals it seems.  We learn to live with the hole, but that hole is always there.

@Elsaspiritanimal  have a fantastic trip!!!!!  I can not wait to hear more!

@macraven  I agree, the new roof is worth the noise and banging.  You will be happy once it is done.  I hope you are doing well!

@mckennarose  that chewenie is soooooooo cute!!!!!  I can see the spunk in the eyes lol

@Charade67 housework....the chore that never ends!!!!  I did a round in the house last night to get ready for the dd and gd flying in today!

@J'aime Paris  I hope the weather turns around soon.  It is time for 2020 to leave now.  So many things have went sideways and backwards this year.  Hang in there

@Lynne G  how many more days until your countdown is at 0!!!!  I will be living vicariously through all of you travelling.  We were supposed to be travelling this fall, we were just about ready to make a final decision on where we were going to be going when covid hit.  Now...we have zero idea when we will be able to travel into the US.

Just thought I would make a quick stop in.  I keep reading along...make half a post then something pops into my desk that needs to be completed.

We had some cold weather earlier in the week...we only had a high of 39F for a couple of days....and one morning was 29F!!!!  Soooo cold and way to early to have it that cold.  But it has turned around and we should hit 75 today!!!!  I will take that.  Farmers are out in full force again after the cold temps and rain - so my allergies are horrible.  Now everyone gives me the death stare when they hear me...even when I am wearing a mask!  I want to write on the mask....in red....Allergies     We also seem to have some smoke floating into our area from the fires in California, Oregon and Washington.  So that doesn't help much either.

I had to do some extra cleaning last night.  We bought our dd a plane ticket to come visit this weekend.  my dh brother and his gf are coming to visit and they have not met the gd.  So instead of her driving 7+ hours with a newly crawling  8 month old...I used some of my points from one of my CC to get a flight for our DD and GD.  So Grammie was busy making sure that she couldn't reach or get into anything she shouldn't lol.  Even though I just seen her two weeks ago...I can't wait to see my little sweet cheeks again!

Well I should clear the paperwork off this desk, so I can head to the airport to pick them up.  They should be at the airport to get through security.  It is a short 1.5 hr flight....basically up and down...but so much easier than driving 7 hours.   This grammie can't wait to see both of them again!

Take care everyone that I have missed....Monk, Tink, bobbie, disneypro, keisha, Sue and anyone else I have missed


----------



## Lynne G

Aw Pumpkin, soon I will be down to zero.  And so sorry your trip has to be delayed until whenever.  What a cutie, thank you for sharing the picture.  And yeah, Fall temps have come quick.  And great to have GD coming to visit.  So nice you could cover their flight fees.  

Almost time for lunch.  Hmm, what to eat?  Thinking grilled cheese or grilled chicken.  Have to wait until kids are done their classes.  Think older one ends later than little one’s.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

@Lynne G did you apply the free night to your stay?


----------



## Lynne G

Yep


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Happy Friday! I thought I was going to get to sleep in really late today, but 3 text messages in a row had me wide awake. Maybe I should turn the phone completely off at night.
> 
> I'm going to start my regular routine of laundry and house cleaning. How exciting.
> 
> MonyK - Nice pictures. THat campus does look very pretty.
> 
> That looks really good. What else is included in a full Scottish breakfast?  The other day I got updated DNA results from Ancestry and, according to them, I have a fairly high Scottish background. That surprised me since I thought I had more Irish. (Maiden name is McLaughlin)
> 
> Sounds like a good day to get out of the house. I was at work when ours was done.
> 
> I keep getting the same annoying ad from Verizon. I don't know how to get rid of it permanently.
> 
> That was me. He's adorable.
> 
> Hope everything is going well and you have a nice vacation.
> 
> Looks like we are going to have a nice day today. (It rained all day yesterday.) I'm going to open some windows.




I never take my phone to bed at night, but we do have a landline for emergencies, that`s what everyone would call if there was one......

A Scottish breakfast involves everything fried......eggs, bacon, sausages, sliced sausage, fruit pudding, tattie scones, sometimes haggis sliced and the same with black pudding......never, ever with beans in Scotland.....you may get a token tomato......served with toast, and loads of tea.......the most filling, cardiac arrest causing meal you can get......almost! Now and again though, it`s good! 

It`s funny the amount of Americans that have Scottish ancestry.......we`re mostly German weirdly enough.....or quite a lot of German in us both. My ancestry is mostly European, including Swedish and Norwegian. Not a drop of Irish in us.

There were a lot of Scottish McLaughlins around where I lived as a child......all large families too.

Have a good one Charade......






macraven said:


> I’m dealing with the noise charade
> It’s doable.
> They came at 7 this morning and work until 3 today
> 
> Tomorrow they will be back to work for another 7 hours
> 
> I just turn the tv volume up to drown out the noise
> Cats are sleeping through the banging and drilling.
> 
> Mr Mac went kayaking today so he won’t be back until it’s quiet here.
> 
> I stay home all the time, there’s really no place for me to go to.
> 
> I can live with all the noise in the house as it’s worth it to get the new roof.
> It’s one of those one time jobs for the house and we won’t have to deal with it ever again.




Yep, turn the TV up......and it`s only for two days......you`ll be glad to get it done, and yes, that it out of the way.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick stop in!!!! I can't believe it is Friday already   and I will take it.  It just seemed like a long week, that dragged on forever
> 
> @schumigirl   Happy Belated Birthday.  I am still sad that you didn't get your trip in.  I am hopeful that next year, we foreigners will be able to travel into the US.  I am not good at waiting sometimes lol.
> 
> @buckeye  I am very sorry to hear about the loss in your family.  It leaves a huge hole that never really heals it seems.  We learn to live with the hole, but that hole is always there.
> 
> @Elsaspiritanimal  have a fantastic trip!!!!!  I can not wait to hear more!
> 
> @macraven  I agree, the new roof is worth the noise and banging.  You will be happy once it is done.  I hope you are doing well!
> 
> @mckennarose  that chewenie is soooooooo cute!!!!!  I can see the spunk in the eyes lol
> 
> @Charade67 housework....the chore that never ends!!!!  I did a round in the house last night to get ready for the dd and gd flying in today!
> 
> @J'aime Paris  I hope the weather turns around soon.  It is time for 2020 to leave now.  So many things have went sideways and backwards this year.  Hang in there
> 
> @Lynne G  how many more days until your countdown is at 0!!!!  I will be living vicariously through all of you travelling.  We were supposed to be travelling this fall, we were just about ready to make a final decision on where we were going to be going when covid hit.  Now...we have zero idea when we will be able to travel into the US.
> 
> Just thought I would make a quick stop in.  I keep reading along...make half a post then something pops into my desk that needs to be completed.
> 
> We had some cold weather earlier in the week...we only had a high of 39F for a couple of days....and one morning was 29F!!!!  Soooo cold and way to early to have it that cold.  But it has turned around and we should hit 75 today!!!!  I will take that.  Farmers are out in full force again after the cold temps and rain - so my allergies are horrible.  Now everyone gives me the death stare when they hear me...even when I am wearing a mask!  I want to write on the mask....in red....Allergies     We also seem to have some smoke floating into our area from the fires in California, Oregon and Washington.  So that doesn't help much either.
> 
> I had to do some extra cleaning last night.  We bought our dd a plane ticket to come visit this weekend.  my dh brother and his gf are coming to visit and they have not met the gd.  So instead of her driving 7+ hours with a newly crawling  8 month old...I used some of my points from one of my CC to get a flight for our DD and GD.  So Grammie was busy making sure that she couldn't reach or get into anything she shouldn't lol.  Even though I just seen her two weeks ago...I can't wait to see my little sweet cheeks again!
> 
> Well I should clear the paperwork off this desk, so I can head to the airport to pick them up.  They should be at the airport to get through security.  It is a short 1.5 hr flight....basically up and down...but so much easier than driving 7 hours.   This grammie can't wait to see both of them again!
> 
> Take care everyone that I have missed....Monk, Tink, bobbie, disneypro, keisha, Sue and anyone else I have missed




Thanks Pumpkin......appreciated.......

Your little grandaughter is adorable!!!! So beautiful......

Oh, we`ll be travelling before you know it pumpkin, yes I am not blessed with patience either.......lol...........but, look how quickly this year has passed.....I can`t believe it`s went by so quickly.......but have a lovely weekend with the family....lots of cuddles ahead......

Cold weather hitting a few folks it seems, we`re clinging on here during the day, but cooler at night...........always good to see you.......





Got some lovely news about 10 minutes ago.....one of my God daughters is going to have a baby! 

They`ve been trying for so long......but finally, she is four months gone......I`m so happy for them, they are such a gorgeous couple and this is just making them explode with happiness. A much wanted baby for them.......

Can`t wait to spoil this little one, even though they live a bit away from us........

Time for dinner.......


----------



## Realfoodfans

@mckennarose what a lovely pup - walking to school this morning L asked “when I grow up can I have a chihuahua and will you show me how to train it!”.
@Lynne G we call those potato cakes not scones and are considered a Lancashire breakfast item.  Have some in the freezer at the moment so now I want them out for tomorrow’s breakfast.
@keishashadow sorry you have a family issue and hope it’s sorted soon.

Safe travels to everyone this weekend - yes pictures appreciated please.

We had the most lovely walk today.  Chatsworth is only an hour away and one of the countries best regarded stately homes.  I was lucky to meet with the last Duke of Devonshire many years ago for an interview when I was working.  So not round the hall today but the parkland.  Two villages lie within the grounds and both picture perfect locations.


----------



## Lynne G

Such gorgeous pictures Julie.  Oh I call my potato cakes, latkes.  I like any potato cooked, and time of year I’d be making many latkes.  Easy enough to make.  

Ended up with some chicken and chopped beef for lunch. Tortilla with the chicken, rolls for the beef. All was happy, so still am full.

Sun is out again, and hope to get a walk in after work today.  Nice enough out, no jacket, but I do have pants on, and well, still flip flops.  Will be hard to go back to sneakers.  But will wear them soon enough.  But will certainly pack those flip flops.


----------



## schumigirl

Nice pictures realfood........sun is so nice to be out in this time of year.......





Lynne G said:


> Such gorgeous pictures Julie.  Oh I call my potato cakes, latkes.  I like any potato cooked, and time of year I’d be making many latkes.  Easy enough to make.
> 
> Ended up with some chicken and chopped beef for lunch. Tortilla with the chicken, rolls for the beef. All was happy, so still am full.
> 
> Sun is out again, and hope to get a walk in after work today.  Nice enough out, no jacket, but I do have pants on, and well, still flip flops.  Will be hard to go back to sneakers.  But will wear them soon enough.  But will certainly pack those flip flops.



I like potato latkes Lynne, but potato cakes are slightly different. 

You get them all over England, but, nowhere near as good as Scottish ones   which is why we bring them back or make them myself.....simples.

I had amazing latkes in New York a few years back. Tiniest jewish deli I`ve ever been in, but my goodness the food was amazing! 



Cannot believe how early it gets dark now. 

Definitely time for a glass of wine.....


----------



## Realfoodfans

Yes I like potato latkes too!  The scones/cakes are made from mashed potato/flour and like Carole family like homemade but the bought ones are very handy for a full breakfast or just with eggs.

On our walk we talked with a housekeeper doing changeover at one of the properties on the estate that are holiday rentals. Oh my she let us peep in and it was beautiful. So now I am looking at them all online and thinking we will have a weekend there next Spring. All booked up for this year of course. Some are cottages and farms and some converted barns. 

Kev has a film on - I chose it for him as I’m engrossed on my iPad so an espionage/fighting one.  Think we will both be ready for an early night and as we have a quiet, empty house we are already drowsy.

Hope everyone has a good Friday evening x


----------



## Disxuni

Awesome photos @Realfoodfans! Looks to be a beautiful day! 

It's almost time for a lot of you to come to the Darkside! Woooo!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Disxuni said:


> Awesome photos @Realfoodfans! Looks to be a beautiful day!
> 
> It's almost time for a lot of you to come to the Darkside! Woooo!
> 
> View attachment 526787



Woohoo!!!

I’m being forced to attend a Birthday party after my youngest baseball game tonight!!

Really tugging on me good....lol!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Yes I like potato latkes too!  The scones/cakes are made from mashed potato/flour and like Carole family like homemade but the bought ones are very handy for a full breakfast or just with eggs.
> 
> On our walk we talked with a housekeeper doing changeover at one of the properties on the estate that are holiday rentals. Oh my she let us peep in and it was beautiful. So now I am looking at them all online and thinking we will have a weekend there next Spring. All booked up for this year of course. Some are cottages and farms and some converted barns.
> 
> Kev has a film on - I chose it for him as I’m engrossed on my iPad so an espionage/fighting one.  Think we will both be ready for an early night and as we have a quiet, empty house we are already drowsy.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Friday evening x



So many places in the Uk are filling up this year.

We wanted a cottage last week in September, but so many that were acceptable to us were already booked. The lady who`s cottage we eventually rented said this year they`ve been inundated with folks wanting later bookings for September and onwards......folks are looking to get away. We managed to get a week the first week in October.

I love a converted barn if it`s done sympathetically......most are beautiful. 




mac......tattie scones with bacon and sunny side up eggs in the morning.......I know you`ll be up early with the roofers......will set a place.......

Think we all fancy an early night tonight......not sure why I`m so tired, haven`t done much for days.....

Red wine might have helped though.......


----------



## macraven

don’t have to call me twice for that..


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, that’s Mac:


----------



## Lynne G

With all that talk of bacon, bacon and cheese grilled on toast with those excellent dill pickles.  Orange chicken was also served, as sandwiches not enough.  Dinner served.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone.  I had a small surprise today. I won a book. My country library system has been doing little Facebook contests every Friday. I've never entered one before. Last week  the contest was add one word to a book title to ruin the title. The example they gave was The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe Malfunction.  I submitted Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Kidney Stone. They gave me a list of titles to choose from. I didn't recognize any titles or authors, so I chose a mystery title that sounded like something I would read. 

Pumpkin - Good to hear from you. Your granddaughter is adorable.



schumigirl said:


> I never take my phone to bed at night, but we do have a landline for emergencies, that`s what everyone would call if there was one......
> 
> A Scottish breakfast involves everything fried......eggs, bacon, sausages, sliced sausage, fruit pudding, tattie scones, sometimes haggis sliced and the same with black pudding......never, ever with beans in Scotland.....you may get a token tomato......served with toast, and loads of tea.......the most filling, cardiac arrest causing meal you can get......almost! Now and again though, it`s good!
> 
> It`s funny the amount of Americans that have Scottish ancestry.......we`re mostly German weirdly enough.....or quite a lot of German in us both. My ancestry is mostly European, including Swedish and Norwegian. Not a drop of Irish in us.
> 
> There were a lot of Scottish McLaughlins around where I lived as a child......all large families too.


 We cancelled our land line a few years ago. We discovered that it had not been working for 2 months and we never missed it. When I checked the voice mail messages there were only 5 that were somewhat important. The rest were telemarketers and collections agencies. (Looking for someone who has the same name as my MIL)
Most of the Scottish breakfast sounds good. I don't know about the haggis or black pudding. That is a lot of food. I am not a big breakfast eater, but would probably eat most  of that for supper. 



schumigirl said:


> Got some lovely news about 10 minutes ago.....one of my God daughters is going to have a baby!


Congratulations to the couple. 



Realfoodfans said:


> We had the most lovely walk today. Chatsworth is only an hour away and one of the countries best regarded stately homes.


It looks so pretty there. I wish I could visit. Maybe someday....


I think I found an appropriate light for tonight.


----------



## macraven

Very appropriate porch light for today..


----------



## keishashadow

Chicken wings came out great in air fryer tonight. I am hooked on it.

My mom made amazing, light potato pancakes   Was a pro at crepes too.  my versions never Quite measured up on my best days. Haven’t attempted in years.  Latkes I’ve eaten are good but seem heavier, more textured. 



schumigirl said:


> is he the legend or is that me.......


You  I’m thinking infamous would be a good fit for your buddy. 


Lynne G said:


> Oh and maybe I will see ya at HRH soon?


Wheels down by 3 Pm on on the 26th, moving to swan on 30th.  Won’t be the same this year but determined to have fun   A nice surprise to read of the potential for HHN lite house or two at least.

As usual will be hanging with Mac as much as possible. Give a shout out so we can say hey 





macraven said:


> just turn the tv volume up to drown out the noise
> Cats are sleeping through the banging and drilling.


Gives new meaning to cat nap. You doing the whole roof?  


Lynne G said:


> Yep


I couldn’t sun a day off my existing res as occupancy so high. Not thrilled to have to check in a 2nd time for the additional day  hoping we won’t have to move, said they’d do their best.  Will ride the wave 


Charade67 said:


> Last week the contest was add one word to a book title to ruin the title. The example they gave was The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe Malfunction. I submitted Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Kidney Stone. They gave me a list of titles to choose from. I didn't recognize any titles or authors, so I chose a mystery title that sounded like something I would read.


Lol that’s a good one!   Any idea if BG Williamsburg having Halloween activities this year?


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Lol that’s a good one! Any idea if BG Williamsburg having Halloween activities this year?


I haven’t heard anything yet. I imagine if they do anything it will be scaled back quite a bit. I’m worried that they will cancel the Christmas event.


----------



## Lynne G

Will do Keisha.  Day you arrive, will be at Royal, having left Hard Rock to check into Royal the day before.  Will certainly give a yo, let’s see if we can meet up.


----------



## Monykalyn

Realfoodfans said:


> Lots of confusion over what people can do here again. A friend had booked to go away with her two daughters and four grandchildren and been told only 6 in the property now not 7. Yet in Wales and Scotland children under 11 not included in the figures. Same in restaurants apparently but I thought you could socialise with your support bubble.


 Because there is zero common sense or updated SCIENCE applied to anything anymore, nor any consistency.  Wanted to meet up with Sue when we went to Seattle but with border closed that couldn't happen!  


Realfoodfans said:


> I will be bringing more apples back from Dad’s garden on Thursday - all his trees are weighed down with them.


 Mmmm-apple pies going to be made??


schumigirl said:


> Scotch Bonnet Chillies.


 I  still have tons in freezer from garden last year. Don't remember what kind I grew this year but ton of them too...


J'aime Paris said:


> That actually sounds amazing! We cannot purchase Yuengling in Wisconsin, although I heard rumors we might soon.


 DH heard the local distributor is going to be able to start carrying Yuengling soon in our area!


macraven said:


> Local news just listed possible of 3 “ rain
> other areas will get more.
> 
> I live on a ridge so sometimes weather for our area is off on early predictions.


 Wondered about you when saw the rain map!


schumigirl said:


> I`m living by this meme now mac........


 Accurate!


KStarfish82 said:


> "doable" when it comes to educating kids....so hard for me to swallow.


 Ugh this is so hard on educators and the kids.  


KStarfish82 said:


> Needless to say the doc said he was fine and didn't need a COVID test.


 Good news.
You've had quite the past couple months!


J'aime Paris said:


> Officially it is reported as a Cat 2 hurricane, but all local reports have said it "felt" much worse.


 Do they change hurricane "grade" after damage assessed like they do tornados??


schumigirl said:


> I`d love to see Utah,


 The parts we saw are stunning!! Pictures can't capture the beauty. that whole part of country is just so pretty with so many National Parks. 


Lynne G said:


> Seems still good priced airfare and AP rates still found


 Pretty tempting-and I may have just looked at pricing   But if we make a weekend quick trip will be in October for middles birthday. Right now she is going to Jacksonville to spend it with half sister and family. She spent Labor day weekend with them too. Plus still trying to convince DH about Mexico in January-flights dropped another $25 each...


mckennarose said:


> mom's pupper


 Too cute!!!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> We bought our dd a plane ticket to come visit this weekend.


 OMG baby snuggles!!! 


schumigirl said:


> .I`m so happy for them, they are such a gorgeous couple and this is just making them explode with happiness. A much wanted baby for them.......


  What incredibly joyous news!!!


Realfoodfans said:


> both picture perfect locations.


Wow gorgeous!!!
Mac-pic of Ellie sitting on me a couple days ago-she is very insistent and pecks you til you move so she can perch on legs.
ANd Nemo has been a shadow since we got home-like he's spent 3 days just following me around and staring at me.  

Finally cooked "real" meal tonight-brisket in instapot, cheesy "funeral" potatoes, steamed broccoli.  Couple nights ago had waffle craving so boy and I had those for dinner. It had been awhile since I had made scratch waffles.  
TGIF-house cleaning and garden on the schedule. DH got mowing done this afternoon as he has golf plans
We are in our "perfect" fall weather time.  70's, sunny, low humidity-time to get fall decorations down from attic too. 

Charade-loving the night lights!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Had another awesome game tonight!!!

It is such a privilege to coach such a great bunch of players!!

Wife had got the entire team and crowd to sing Happy Bday afterwards, she is awesome, was very cool!!!

Steaks were awesome as usual and cheesecake for a BDay cake youngest decided upon!!!

Count down clock doesn’t have much to go!!!

Woohoo!!!


----------



## macraven

Yup!
Dlpn w/ family and Lynne hit the airport tomorrow 

Safe travels homies!


Monyk 
The pictures are adorable !

Sounds like Ellie is a strong willed chick!

You have been busy this year !!!


----------



## macraven

Yes Keisha am having entire roof replaced.
A complete tear down and redo

Crew left at 8 tonight and will finish tomorrow.
We have different roof levels which has added to their work time.


----------



## Lynne G

Actually I leave Sunday, not tomorrow.  Guess I should get my luggage out tomorrow.  Then start figuring out what I want to pack and do some wash.  

Fading fast. And with no HHN and parks closing early, I may not have very many late nights. Early risings, probably.

Good night all!


----------



## macraven

Well, I have not kept track of dates the peeps vacations begin but I was pretty close for Lynne’s departure day.
Lol

Being retired means I have to look at my phone to know todays date.

Days all blend together as I don’t keep a set schedule most of the time


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone.  I had a small surprise today. I won a book. My country library system has been doing little Facebook contests every Friday. I've never entered one before. Last week  the contest was add one word to a book title to ruin the title. The example they gave was The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe Malfunction.  I submitted Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Kidney Stone. They gave me a list of titles to choose from. I didn't recognize any titles or authors, so I chose a mystery title that sounded like something I would read.
> 
> Pumpkin - Good to hear from you. Your granddaughter is adorable.
> 
> We cancelled our land line a few years ago. We discovered that it had not been working for 2 months and we never missed it. When I checked the voice mail messages there were only 5 that were somewhat important. The rest were telemarketers and collections agencies. (Looking for someone who has the same name as my MIL)
> Most of the Scottish breakfast sounds good. I don't know about the haggis or black pudding. That is a lot of food. I am not a big breakfast eater, but would probably eat most  of that for supper.
> 
> Congratulations to the couple.




Congratulations on your win! Love a good book......

Oh you don`t eat all of it Charade......you choose what you want, little or a lot.....and if you do eat a lot, it lasts you all day. And you don`t really eat them regularly, you wouldn`t sit down to that every morning.

Wouldn`t be without our landline. Folks still use it and as I don`t give our mobile numbers out to a lot of folks, landline is perfect. We have the thing fitted we aren`t supposed to get random calls. It stops most, but the occasional one gets through....usually "the internet" to tell us our computer needs fixing.....they are easily ignored.

Thanks for the wishes, everyone is so over the moon on their news.






keishashadow said:


> Chicken wings came out great in air fryer tonight. I am hooked on it.
> 
> My mom made amazing, light potato pancakes   Was a pro at crepes too.  my versions never Quite measured up on my best days. Haven’t attempted in years.  Latkes I’ve eaten are good but seem heavier, more textured.
> 
> 
> You  I’m thinking infamous would be a good fit for your buddy.
> 
> Wheels down by 3 Pm on on the 26th, moving to swan on 30th.  Won’t be the same this year but determined to have fun   A nice surprise to read of the potential for HHN lite house or two at least.
> 
> As usual will be hanging with Mac as much as possible. Give a shout out so we can say hey
> Gives new meaning to cat nap. You doing the whole roof?
> 
> I couldn’t sun a day off my existing res as occupancy so high. Not thrilled to have to check in a 2nd time for the additional day  hoping we won’t have to move, said they’d do their best.  Will ride the wave
> 
> Lol that’s a good one!   Any idea if BG Williamsburg having Halloween activities this year?



I need to revisit these air fryers.....your food the other day sounded so good. We had one and gave it away, but maybe it was me......

Oh I`ll take that compliment .......lol......yes, think MM is more infamous.......yes, hope you don`t need to move rooms.....




Monykalyn said:


> Because there is zero common sense or updated SCIENCE applied to anything anymore, nor any consistency.  Wanted to meet up with Sue when we went to Seattle but with border closed that couldn't happen!
> Mmmm-apple pies going to be made??
> I  still have tons in freezer from garden last year. Don't remember what kind I grew this year but ton of them too...
> DH heard the local distributor is going to be able to start carrying Yuengling soon in our area!
> Wondered about you when saw the rain map!
> Accurate!
> Ugh this is so hard on educators and the kids.
> Good news.
> You've had quite the past couple months!
> Do they change hurricane "grade" after damage assessed like they do tornados??
> The parts we saw are stunning!! Pictures can't capture the beauty. that whole part of country is just so pretty with so many National Parks.
> Pretty tempting-and I may have just looked at pricing   But if we make a weekend quick trip will be in October for middles birthday. Right now she is going to Jacksonville to spend it with half sister and family. She spent Labor day weekend with them too. Plus still trying to convince DH about Mexico in January-flights dropped another $25 each...
> Too cute!!!
> OMG baby snuggles!!!
> What incredibly joyous news!!!
> 
> Wow gorgeous!!!
> Mac-pic of Ellie sitting on me a couple days ago-she is very insistent and pecks you til you move so she can perch on legs.
> ANd Nemo has been a shadow since we got home-like he's spent 3 days just following me around and staring at me.
> 
> Finally cooked "real" meal tonight-brisket in instapot, cheesy "funeral" potatoes, steamed broccoli.  Couple nights ago had waffle craving so boy and I had those for dinner. It had been awhile since I had made scratch waffles.
> TGIF-house cleaning and garden on the schedule. DH got mowing done this afternoon as he has golf plans
> We are in our "perfect" fall weather time.  70's, sunny, low humidity-time to get fall decorations down from attic too.
> 
> Charade-loving the night lights!!



Funeral potatoes??? Now that sounds intruiging......we had some Carolina Reaper chillies given to us recently....haven`t touched them yet........

Nice chick pics too......




macraven said:


> Well, I have not kept track of dates the peeps vacations begin but I was pretty close for Lynne’s departure day.
> Lol
> 
> Being retired means I have to look at my phone to know todays date.
> 
> Days all blend together as I don’t keep a set schedule most of the time



Amen to that club mac!!! yes, close enough for dates.......I missed someone else going recently from another site I use, car site, but forgot they were driving from Texas!! Long drive......

Being retired is so relaxing at times I feel almost comatosed!!





This year just keeps giving........the UK may be going into lockdown again......just in time for our week away in the Cotswolds.......lol.....you have to laugh really.

Not been announced yet, but it`s possible. Where we live is doing ok, we`re not in any "red zone" but it`s all over the UK. So, we`ll see.....if there are no pubs, restaurants or places open we`ll cancel. I have to say though, if I had to get one trip in the UK this year I`m glad it was the family one......so we`ll see what our Boris announces this coming week.

No plans today......perfect lazy Saturday. Although the sun is shining, it`s quite cool outside. So we have parked ourselves on the settees by the windows in the kitchen this morning, feels very cosy and nice as the sun is streaming in now. Plenty of tea in the pot this morning.

Nice breakfast this morning, larger than usual, so lunch will be both late and light. Takeout tonight for us......either Indian or pizza.....and either wine or cocktails........decisions!































Happy Saturday....................​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Another beautiful day - amazing weather for September continues.  We are going to get out in the garden for a few hours.  I have a parcel to collect from M&S but think we will drive over tomorrow.

@schumigirl I feel your pain - we are due for a long weekend with my best friend in West Yorkshire - which we have arranged and cancelled three times already - but she is on the edge of Kirklees who are now back in local lockdown.  Then our holiday to Devon is slap bang in the middle of the rumoured national lockdown.  I feel so sorry for all these hotels and restaurants etc. Nothing we can do though.

Hope everyone has a good Saturday x


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Another beautiful day - amazing weather for September continues.  We are going to get out in the garden for a few hours.  I have a parcel to collect from M&S but think we will drive over tomorrow.
> 
> @schumigirl I feel your pain - we are due for a long weekend with my best friend in West Yorkshire - which we have arranged and cancelled three times already - but she is on the edge of Kirklees who are now back in local lockdown.  Then our holiday to Devon is slap bang in the middle of the rumoured national lockdown.  I feel so sorry for all these hotels and restaurants etc. Nothing we can do though.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Saturday x



Agreed. We can take a trip anytime, but such a worry if all these businesses have to close down again, even if it is just for two weeks. It`s devastating to some of them.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh that is awful, Schumi and Julie, but given the virus numbers, oh my. Saw my country borders got renewed to not open for another month. So many changes needed. But hope all are safe and healthy.  

Well, some beautiful sunny days are our 5 day forecast. Yeah, and it is 42 out right now. High today, which will be late in the afternoon, is 64. A tad cool I’d say. But hey, will be rocking those sunglasses this Saturday.

And why yes,


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and Schumi, with a clear sky, around 8:15 last night, could see the ISS pass in the sky. Neat.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all.  Hope you all have a lovely weekend.  For those traveling, happy trails.

RBG Politics aside, she was a real-life role model for many women. RIP

Heading to ex MILs house to do a bit of work for her this am & drop off some fresh groceries we won’t be using up before we leave.   I need all the good karma I can gather . 

Later, will finish preparing the turkey dinner for tonight.  Just the thing for a brisk fall day.  

Mac - ugh hope they didn’t have to replace any wood timbers.  We had a great price but even the small amount of damage from raccoon digging thru it was a big surprise as to increase price.  Had no idea they could do such damage. Not like they are 



Thought of you yesterday when i was in Sams club.  Jr asked me to grab cat litter for him as he was coming over for dinner.  Had grabbed scented stuff his kitties avoid. Didn’t have glasses on, bent over to grab a ‘big’ bag off the pallet.  Almost wound up flat on my face when weight shifted as i picked it up, 52 pounds.  Salvaged what was left of my dignity and tossed on top of cart.  Shopping adventures are the best lol




Lynne G said:


> Will do Keisha.  Day you arrive, will be at Royal, having left Hard Rock to check into Royal the day before.  Will certainly give a yo, let’s see if we can meet up.


Ok, texting better for me, don’t always check my emails regularly when away.  If u can’t raise me, try mac 

Did u find a rental car rate you could live with?  I’m still checking but everything took a big bump this week for my dates.  The mr doesn’t understand my compulsion to try to slowly whittle that cost down each trip lol. 



Monykalyn said:


> cheesy "funeral" potatoes, steamed broccoli. Couple nights ago had waffle craving so boy and I had those for dinner. It had been awhile since I had made scratch waffles.


I’ve had such a hankering for chicken & waffles.  Have yet to have a good version up north.  They tend to go waaaay overboard spicing up the syrup.  I want a hint of hot, not a 5 alarm fire.  

Have had recipe for those funeral potatoes for years.  Intriguing but never went thru with it as pretty sure family would turn their collective noses up.  I’m a fan of the cheesy taters at Cracker Barrel. Tried to replicate them multiple times.  Something is missing in all the variations.  Has to be a secret ingredient lol. Can’t be the cook lol



schumigirl said:


> Wouldn`t be without our landline. Folks still use it and as I don`t give our mobile numbers out to a lot of folks, landline is perfect


We dropped ours when no longer needed for excruiatingly slow internet via verizon.  Had Xfinity put in a line for new service.  Have been promised that really high speed service but still waiting.  The company has skipped over many towns such as ours, frustrating.  At least ours is a huge improvement over what we had & no issues with streaming stuff.


schumigirl said:


> I need to revisit these air fryers.....your food the other day sounded so good. We had one and gave it away, but maybe it was me


It’s been a great distraction for me if nothing else.  I did order a cookbook, the one that came with it was a joke.  I’m at the point where I preheat it to 400, then sear it before reverting to the automatic push button settings   


schumigirl said:


> This year just keeps giving........the UK may be going into lockdown again......just in time for our week away in the Cotswolds.......lol.....you have to laugh really.


 You need to start looking thrice before you cross the street. JK we are all in it up to our ears. Many here in US are enjoying a nice break & being able to sneak in some travel before the poo hits the fan again late fall/winter. We’ll get a handle on this but surely can’t just wish it away into the cornfield.

Credit for that saying to Mac, I assume a midwest derivative?  Had never heard it before but it’s a goodie.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Morning all.  Hope you all have a lovely weekend.  For those traveling, happy trails.
> 
> RBG Politics aside, she was a real-life role model for many women. RIP
> 
> Heading to ex MILs house to do a bit of work for her this am & drop off some fresh groceries we won’t be using up before we leave.   I need all the good karma I can gather .
> 
> Later, will finish preparing the turkey dinner for tonight.  Just the thing for a brisk fall day.
> 
> Mac - ugh hope they didn’t have to replace any wood timbers.  We had a great price but even the small amount of damage from raccoon digging thru it was a big surprise as to increase price.  Had no idea they could do such damage. Not like they are
> View attachment 526933
> 
> 
> Thought of you yesterday when i was in Sams club.  Jr asked me to grab cat litter for him as he was coming over for dinner.  Had grabbed scented stuff his kitties avoid. Didn’t have glasses on, bent over to grab a ‘big’ bag off the pallet.  Almost wound up flat on my face when weight shifted as i picked it up, 52 pounds.  Salvaged what was left of my dignity and tossed on top of cart.  Shopping adventures are the best lol
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, texting better for me, don’t always check my emails regularly when away.  If u can’t raise me, try mac
> 
> Did u find a rental car rate you could live with?  I’m still checking but everything took a big bump this week for my dates.  The mr doesn’t understand my compulsion to try to slowly whittle that cost down each trip lol.
> 
> 
> I’ve had such a hankering for chicken & waffles.  Have yet to have a good version up north.  They tend to go waaaay overboard spicing up the syrup.  I want a hint of hot, not a 5 alarm fire.
> 
> Have had recipe for those funeral potatoes for years.  Intriguing but never went thru with it as pretty sure family would turn their collective noses up.  I’m a fan of the cheesy taters at Cracker Barrel. Tried to replicate them multiple times.  Something is missing in all the variations.  Has to be a secret ingredient lol. Can’t be the cook lol
> 
> 
> We dropped ours when no longer needed for excruiatingly slow internet via verizon.  Had Xfinity put in a line for new service.  Have been promised that really high speed service but still waiting.  The company has skipped over many towns such as ours, frustrating.  At least ours is a huge improvement over what we had & no issues with streaming stuff.
> 
> It’s been a great distraction for me if nothing else.  I did order a cookbook, the one that came with it was a joke.  I’m at the point where I preheat it to 400, then sear it before reverting to the automatic push button settings
> 
> You need to start looking thrice before you cross the street. JK we are all in it up to our ears. Many here in US are enjoying a nice break & being able to sneak in some travel before the poo hits the fan again late fall/winter. We’ll get a handle on this but surely can’t just wish it away into the cornfield.
> 
> Credit for that saying to Mac, I assume a midwest derivative?  Had never heard it before but it’s a goodie.



I said to Tom this morning, I had never even heard of this woman till this morning. I Googled. My goodness what an amazing life she had and what she achieved. Honestly, never even heard the name anywhere. 

lol....that`s a good saying!! There`s a few things I`d wish there........yes, I think the whole world needs a break. I think you`re right, come winter it could be a whole lot worse again. Doesn`t bear thinking about. 

Oh glad you saved your dignity there Janet.....lol.....

Now I want Chicken n Waffles.....spicy syrup though please.......




On my own again this afternoon, my two have gone quad biking again......or ATV`s. They called up last minute to see how busy they were as they are spacing them all so well, but place is empty today so they went staright up. More muddy clothes again to wash......I have them come in the back and strip down in the laundry room.....no mud in the house then, and the muddy boots they wear for it get kept in the man shed......maybe I am a little too fussy......

Enjoying some quiet time.....no tv, no music......just me and a pot of tea writing emails.....not a bad way to spend an afternoon


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. It is so nice out right now that I wish we were back at Busch Gardens. Dh joked last night that we should go because I mentioned that our favorite Williamsburg restaurant had bacon wrapped scallops on the menu. We never seem to be there at the right time. 
I think our big excitement for the day will be a trip to Home Depot to buy driveway lights. We had 2 at the end of the driveway, but the other day I discovered one of them in pieces. My guess is the lawn guy accidentally hit one of them.  I think this time we are going to get enough to line the whole drivway. I think 4 on each side should do it. It's not a very long driveway. 

Schumi and Real - Hoping that you don't have to go back on lockdown. 

Safe travels for all who are going to Orlando this weekend.


----------



## macraven

Good Saturday morning homies!

Some peeps are getting ready for going to the Darkside and hope all have safe travels!

Hope to cross paths with you when I go end of next week.

Another day for the roof job.
Will be glad when it’s completed.

Next project we will start will be interior painting for a couple of the rooms.

Holding off on that until winter.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Next project we will start will be interior painting for a couple of the rooms.


We want to repaint our entire main level and replace the carpet with something else. I think this is going to be a project for summer 2021.


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, did text ya.  And yeah, at least I got the lowest rental car rate I have seen.  Still higher than should be, but oh well.  I like having a car.  And decided for a little bit more money, may still go for premium.  Hope there are some nice cars on that row, when I arrive tomorrow night.  Otherwise, still have my slightly lower full size ressie.  I will decide, tomorrow.  

Glorious weather right now. Picked up some sunscreen and snacks. Nice to have some snacks for traveling and in room. Anything else I want, I will get at the Walmart up the street on Turkey Lake. Or there’s a Target closer to Disney. Whatever. That’s the nice thing about the parks, there are good food places and grocery not far away.

And so, time for wash and yes, will get the luggage out soon. Eh, did do early bird, so may check my line number tonight. Either will show boarding pass on phone or print out at kiosk. I may get the printout anyway, as one time, the computers were down, and only were accepting pre printed paper or a hand written one from desk at the gate. You should have seen the line for those that needed that hand written pass. Was thankful I had mine already in hand.

Yeah, home improvements seem to be on our list, as being home so much, realized house need updating, starting with the heater, hot water heater and AC, last year, with roof this year.  Will be tackling kitchen and baths maybe not next year, but we are now saving to do one of them, first.  Yeah, with that pesky college kid bills to be coming for many a year, if little one does go on after college in that mix too.  Still on that 10 year retire plan, yet maybe not so sure now.  But still counting down that countdown.


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> Funeral potatoes???


 Cheesy potato casserole basically.


keishashadow said:


> . I’m a fan of the cheesy taters at Cracker Barrel.


Mmmmm yeah. I do my potatoes without the canned cream soup-far too easy to whip up from scratch, takes maybe 5 extra minutes.

Safe travels to those going soon!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Safe travels @Lynne G and photos all the way please!

Having more problems with the renter neighbours. So upsetting as everyone else around us is so lovely and never come across anything like this before.  Just glad we are detached but feel sorry for the elderly couple they are attached to.  Just unfortunate I suppose but we have now found out who owns the property.  A farmer that he works for.  Police were very good - said if anything else happens we must ring immediately and they have warned him they will speak to his landlord.  It has made me feel very anxious again.  We got the impression he is already known to them as it seems drugs are involved

So not a pleasant day and very glad Emma and the children weren’t around.

So goodnight for now and I shall find something to listen too on the radio.


----------



## Lynne G

Have a nice night, Julie.  A shame when not having good neighbors.  We have had some not so nice ones over the years.  Very glad when they depart.  Enjoy your radio listening.  

Ah, with English football back, and Le Mans.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, and all are screen watching in our pajamas. Nice.


----------



## Charade67

Mostly lazy day today. We did make it over to Home Depot and bought some driveway lights. The only problem is that they only had one package of 4. I was just going to order some online, but they want an insane amount for shipping. We may take a trip to the Roanoke store tomorrow and get another box.

Out local humane society (where we got Caspian) put out an appeal for towels and blankets. I went to Walmart and they had fleece throws on clearance for 2.50, so I grabbed 8 of them and took the over to the humane society. 

Most of the rest of the day was spent napping while dh was watching college football.

Lynne- Safe travels tomorrow. 

Real -Sorry you are having trouble with the neighbors again. Hopefully one day they will be asked to leave.

I don't remember if I ever shared my obnoxious teenage neighbor story. The police were involved a couple of times there. 

Football season has begun, so tonight's light....


----------



## mckennarose

@Lynne G , @DisneyLifePapioNe, @Elsaspiritanimal (not sure if I missed anyone!)  :
Have wonderful trips...safe travels!
Don't forget to bring us kids souvenirs!  I'll start....
1. Classic Mojito, from Gloria Estefan's new restaurant in Margaritaville
2. Ravenclaw tshirt
3. Kilkenny beer from Raglan Road, Disney Springs
4, Emerald green Minnie Ears from anywhere Disney

Just kidding.... have a great trip!  I can't remember who leaves when, but I know you're all soon.


----------



## macraven

Safe travels for our 3 homies and for all that follow soon.

If we had your phone number, all of us could bombard you with wake up calls so you don’t miss your flight.

Mrose, that was a good post of yours.
Gave me a good chuckle.

Charade, another great light for our porch.

Julie, that is a tough situation with renter neighbors for the older couple.


----------



## schumigirl

MonyK.......I`m guessing there`s a reason they`re called funeral potatoes........


Charade.......nice light, and good luck buying your lights today........


Lynne......in case I miss you later, safe travels and have a wonderful trip....




We had a little rain this morning, wasn`t forecast as we are supposed to be bright sunshine. Never trust a forecast, brightening up now though.

Bacon and poached eggs this morning with a little cornbread. Nice. No idea for lunch, but I do have lamb shanks in the slow cooker......smell will be wonderful in a couple of hours. Red wine, finely squashed garlic, rosemary and other ingredients......lush!!! Mashed potatoes have been requested, will make them Duchess I think......I like them like that, they`re not so fussed.......they just like a huge amount of creamy mash on the plate.

Heading out this morning for fresh produce and bits and bobs......then not much except catching up with friends and family by phone/zoom.......











































Have the best Sunday!!!
​


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for all the safe travel wishes.  

Safe travels to DisneyLife.  Hope you have fun today, as you may be much earlier than me.

Good Afternoon Schumi. Breakfast sounded nice. Thinking scrambled eggs for mine today. Yeah, sometimes I don’t believe those forecasts. Our rainy Friday turned out to be a quite nice, dry Friday. Oh well. The forecast today is that we have another cooler feeling day, and most beautiful sunny start. Another clear sky day, which is awesome.

Luggage did make an appearance last night. Bag is mostly packed this morning, so there’s that. Slept well, saw my boarding pass number flash on my phone last night. Happy with it. Will check one more time, and very much hope, no delays.

And so,


Why yes it is, and have that most excellent Sunday, homies.

Time for tea.  Yay!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 




Looks like Elsa is in Minion land already.

Happy safe trails to DLP and Lynne......have safe travels and sending lots of mummy dust to be sprinkled over you as you travel.







I read back a few pages looks like everyone is busy. Hope all are well.

Traveling to Kentucky today to see daughter and grandchildren. Hubby wants to take the sports car so it will be a nice drive. Sun is shinning and air is cooler so don’t think we will put the top down. 

Down to single digit countdown for trip to Universal. Looking forward to getting away. I always feel like a little kid while at Universal. It is truly a happy place. 

Hope everyone has a great Sunday doing what ever makes you happy.


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels to you too Robo!  We saw so many convertibles with tops down and motorcycles, as very sunny, clear and also nice weekend weather.  Enjoy family visit, and woot for happy place countdown.

Out shopping some more, as need to have house well, very well stocked.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Thanks for all the safe travel wishes.
> 
> Safe travels to DisneyLife.  Hope you have fun today, as you may be much earlier than me.
> 
> Good Afternoon Schumi. Breakfast sounded nice. Thinking scrambled eggs for mine today. Yeah, sometimes I don’t believe those forecasts. Our rainy Friday turned out to be a quite nice, dry Friday. Oh well. The forecast today is that we have another cooler feeling day, and most beautiful sunny start. Another clear sky day, which is awesome.
> 
> Luggage did make an appearance last night. Bag is mostly packed this morning, so there’s that. Slept well, saw my boarding pass number flash on my phone last night. Happy with it. Will check one more time, and very much hope, no delays.
> 
> And so,
> View attachment 527080
> 
> Why yes it is, and have that most excellent Sunday, homies.
> 
> Time for tea.  Yay!





Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> 
> View attachment 527108
> 
> Looks like Elsa is in Minion land already.
> 
> Happy safe trails to DLP and Lynne......have safe travels and sending lots of mummy dust to be sprinkled over you as you travel.
> 
> View attachment 527110
> 
> View attachment 527111
> 
> View attachment 527112
> 
> I read back a few pages looks like everyone is busy. Hope all are well.
> 
> Traveling to Kentucky today to see daughter and grandchildren. Hubby wants to take the sports car so it will be a nice drive. Sun is shinning and air is cooler so don’t think we will put the top down.
> 
> Down to single digit countdown for trip to Universal. Looking forward to getting away. I always feel like a little kid while at Universal. It is truly a happy place.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Sunday doing what ever makes you happy.



Thank you!

You too!

Yes currently at Citywalk grabbing a bite, not to busy here, but says all VQ are taken for Houses......


----------



## Lynne G

Oops, oh well, I heard at end of day, can walk into the houses without reservations, DisneyLife.


----------



## Lynne G

Listening to airport music, lucky me.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Listening to airport music, lucky me.



You have an early evening flight?
One nice thing about arriving after 7 is rooms are ready when you get there.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Night all.  Will wake to see Lynne landed and her trip underway!
Hope @DisneyLifePapioNe posts a picture ready for us early risers too.
Will listen to the end of another Agatha Christie story and hopefully get some sleep


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Realfoodfans said:


> Night all.  Will wake to see Lynne landed and her trip underway!
> Hope @DisneyLifePapioNe posts a picture ready for us early risers too.
> Will listen to the end of another Agatha Christie story and hopefully get some sleep





Poolside!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Football is one of those things that makes dealing with Fall/cooler weather bearable  

The Universal invasion has begun, locals...run for your lives.  

Waiting to hear if the houses will be offered for next weekend. Trying not to get ahead of myself



Charade67 said:


> Out local humane society (where we got Caspian) put out an appeal for towels and blankets. I went to Walmart and they had fleece throws on clearance for 2.50, so I grabbed 8 of them and took the over to the humane society.


Aw that’s very thoughtful.  Did a double take today, nearby town had an abandoned house discovered to hold 73 live cats.  Rescue has asked for help to defray all the costs of rehoming.  Nice to hear they have been answered even in these trying times.


mckennarose said:


> Kilkenny beer from Raglan Road, Disney Spring


Pretty sure I’ve never tried it despite spending my share of time there lol. I’ll take your word for it.


----------



## Lynne G

Taxing, and ground looks very wet.  Still not at gate to get off yet.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Taxing, and ground looks very wet.  Still not at gate to get off yet.


It’s the year of crack of dawn & late flights, ugh.  But, welcome home!


----------



## Charade67

A light for everyone heading to Universal.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Charade67 said:


> A light for everyone heading to Universal.
> 
> View attachment 527229



That’s perfect!!!

We all know our way home to that light!!!

Really nice evening just did a few laps around the lazy river, little windy but very pleasant!


----------



## macraven

You found the perfect porch light charade!

Awesome


----------



## Lynne G

Did I get a good view room? Though a very long walk from start:


And no, I am not upside down.  May hit some food on first floor, as hungry.  Ends at 10pm, so I should get going.


----------



## J'aime Paris

WISHING ALL THE TRAVELERS A WONDERFUL TRIP!!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Thank you travellers for your photographs!

Another beautiful day here - even if more seasonal weather started tomorrow we have had a particularly good year for sunshine.

Em and I have a financial appointment this morning - yuck but has to be done as no sign of court date for support.  Afterwards we are going to head to some large stores - first time since March but we thought we’d start on some Christmas shopping for the littles as we may not get many chances if lockdown returns.

Hope everybody has a good day x


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Football is one of those things that makes dealing with Fall/cooler weather bearable
> 
> The Universal invasion has begun, locals...run for your lives.
> 
> Waiting to hear if the houses will be offered for next weekend. Trying not to get ahead of myself
> 
> 
> Aw that’s very thoughtful.  Did a double take today, nearby town had an abandoned house discovered to hold 73 live cats.  Rescue has asked for help to defray all the costs of rehoming.  Nice to hear they have been answered even in these trying times.
> 
> Pretty sure I’ve never tried it despite spending my share of time there lol. I’ll take your word for it.





Oh I`m sure you`ll manage it Janet.....looking forward to hearing your opinions on them.......your countdown is so close too........





Charade67 said:


> A light for everyone heading to Universal.
> 
> View attachment 527229




Perfect light Charade.......




Lynne G said:


> Did I get a good view room? Though a very long walk from start:
> View attachment 527237
> 
> And no, I am not upside down.  May hit some food on first floor, as hungry.  Ends at 10pm, so I should get going.



Nice view Lynne......hope you got some good food.......





Monday again........Kyle has a day off today, using up his yearly vacation time, think he has most Mondays off now till the end of the year, except one or two he has meetings planned. So, we`re all heading out this morning to drive some cars for fun.......

Weather is glorious, if a little chilly.......but as long as the sun is shining, it`s all good. 

Think we`ll have some lunch out today, so dinner will be a light one whatever it is.






































Happy Monday.....................
​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning.  Up around 5:30, wonder why?  Hehe.  Quiet screen reading, then took shower, nice.  Though why some of my pictures post upside down, who knows.  Just turn your device around for a minute.  LoL

Slept very well, and thinking of some Volcano viewing, then dinner in SW. Windy sounding out.  


And we are sideways.  Lucky you, turn your device sideways, Lol.  Climbing so much higher than the cloud cover. Flight was uneventful, though I don’t remember flying so high, we cruised at 40,000 feet. Most seem to wear mask right, some kids on flight, other than smelling some dirty diapers, that were remedied, they were mostly quiet, and flight was a few less than half full, even having come from somewhere else. Only saw a few get off before we got on. Guess I should be thankful the flight was not canceled. And yes, we were asked to sit to help balance. And while my City gets a you take forever to get your bag, I have always had bad luck in Orlando. Last night, second to last bag to come out, thank you. Sigh. Only good thing, it was an Orlando crew, and we arrived 20 minutes early. Rental was busy, but walked into garage, picked my car, and off I went. Very quick to hotel, and was glad to see the 528 from the airport had open express lanes to I4. Zippy I was.  

Last night, was going to go to City Walk for some food, but decided, the quick service in hotel was better idea, and it was fine.  Very nice people and a good sandwich was freshly made.  Hit the spot.  

DisneyLife, I have some Halloween treats for your kids. Hopefully we can meet up before you leave.

With that, making some coffee, and getting into some of the snacks I bought. Also have the little bags of pretzels and cookies, from the plane. Was not going to take off my mask to eat then or drink the cup of water they offered. Just watched the free tv on my phone. It is not a long flight.   

Schumi, have fun driving the cars, as we saw so many with tops down, and some cool looking cars, this weekend.  Full sunny, clear, but cool day, yep, car rides needed.  

Julie, hope good news for her today, with that financial visit, and enjoy Christmas shopping. Yep, it will be Christmas in less than 100 days.

And so, I hope all the homies are going to have that marvelous Monday.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Quick Good Morning to everyone!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Did you walk all the way, DisneyLife?


----------



## macraven

We never did get the rain that was predicted for us
Good!!

Our temps are very comfortable now but still have the ac on just in case

Have had a busy morning or would have checked in here earlier 

For the homies at the Darkside now, enjoy your day at the parks!

I’m waiting for my postcard......lol


----------



## Lynne G

Great morning!


----------



## Lynne G

A really fun one:


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> A really fun one:
> View attachment 527315




Looks like you were having fun


----------



## schumigirl

Nice pictures Lynne, yes looks like a lot of fun......enjoy the rest of your trip........



Had the best day! 

Weather is glorious, sun has been shining and it was so warm. Started the day off driving a similar car to the one is Kyle has ordered that`ll be here in November hopefully, but, they didn`t have a demonstrator when he ordered it, but got one in for us today. He is going to love it, same Mercedes he has now, but much more powerful engine........then we had lunch out and ate outside overlooking the sea, yes, it was that warm. Lovely lunch then Kyle said it had been a long time since we had went for a walk, so we walked along the beach for almost two hours. Gorgeous day with our boy and a lovely lunch. Perfect......

Still warm now, sat out for a while when we got back, but come in now.....no need to cook after lunch out, will snack later.

Having a pot of tea now.......


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Nice pictures Lynne, yes looks like a lot of fun......enjoy the rest of your trip........
> 
> 
> 
> Had the best day!
> 
> Weather is glorious, sun has been shining and it was so warm. Started the day off driving a similar car to the one is Kyle has ordered that`ll be here in November hopefully, but, they didn`t have a demonstrator when he ordered it, but got one in for us today. He is going to love it, same Mercedes he has now, but much more powerful engine........then we had lunch out and ate outside overlooking the sea, yes, it was that warm. Lovely lunch then Kyle said it had been a long time since we had went for a walk, so we walked along the beach for almost two hours. Gorgeous day with our boy and a lovely lunch. Perfect......
> 
> Still warm now, sat out for a while when we got back, but come in now.....no need to cook after lunch out, will snack later.
> 
> Having a pot of tea now.......


Sounds like a really nice day!!! Always nice when our adult "kids" want to hang with us.  I know I enjoy every minute Lindsey spends with us


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Sounds like a really nice day!!! Always nice when our adult "kids" want to hang with us.  I know I enjoy every minute Lindsey spends with us



It`s so true.....we also cherish the time we spend just the three of us, well anytime really..........I know you`re the same with Lindsey......we just laughed and chatted so much, with work and his social life and gf, spending a whole day is rare now outside of America.........I know Lindsey is so busy too.....so we make the most of it....

Tom just asked me if I wanted a gin and lemonade.......can`t decide which flavour to choose Lori.......lol.....decisions!!


----------



## macraven

Tell Tom company is coming and Mac wants one also


----------



## macraven

We still have the ac on but have the door to the attached sunroom open so the cats can go back and forth.

It’s not blazing hot outside and so nice our temps dropped down.

It will become warmer tomorrow for us.

J’amie, do you have any upcoming plans for the Darkside?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Tell Tom company is coming and Mac wants one also





macraven said:


> We still have the ac on but have the door to the attached sunroom open so the cats can go back and forth.
> 
> It’s not blazing hot outside and so nice our temps dropped down.
> 
> It will become warmer tomorrow for us.
> 
> J’amie, do you have any upcoming plans for the Darkside?



lol.....we went with pink gin......no lime for mac (think I got that right) 

Your weather is glorious mac......however nice we get it, yours is always far better! And warmer again tomorrow.....lovely. Think we are the same, nice tomorrow but then it changes after that......I think we have to expect rain and much cooler temps......



Anyone watched Ratched on Netflix? 

I never saw One Flew over the Cuckoos Nest, but this is the back story of the nurse in that, which I had heard of. 

Made from the folks who make American Horror Story.....and some of the cast are in it too, the wonderful Sarah Paulson.......I wasn`t sure at first, but it`s weirdly watchable.


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, Shark menu for you:

Will let you know how I like it.


----------



## macraven

I always watch AHS each season 
Quite enjoy it!

We don’t get Netflix so I only know about it based on what peeps post

We don’t do the pay subscriptions channels so I’m
not familiar on their shows.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Enjoying your photographs!

So warm here today it was a shame to be at the shops but by coincidence when we went for a coffee we bumped into friends of mine which was lovely - so that coffee break was extended to catch up with them.

Em got winter boots but no thermals anywhere yet for when she is on playground duty in colder weather so we will look online.

Only got a few bits but it was nice to have time together on our own - just hasn’t been possible for a long time.

So evening here now and time for some tv before early night as early start for school run in the morning.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I always watch AHS each season
> Quite enjoy it!
> 
> We don’t get Netflix so I only know about it based on what peeps post
> 
> We don’t do the pay subscriptions channels so I’m
> not familiar on their shows.



I enjoyed most AHS, this isn`t just as good, but you can see a few similarities. They use the music from North by Northwest, Vertigo and another Hitchcock movie....it felt very familiar.....it has a very good cast, I think you`d like it. It`s beautifully filmed.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, i took a detour on the way home this morning & got off on the turnpike exit that has a chick-fil-a.  After waiting in line for 20 min at drive thru realized they were only serving breakfast.  Took that as a sign to hit one of the nearby outlets & double back to grab lunch for me & the youngest DS.  He was thrilled with that surprise i dropped off.  Will package up the turkey soup that is simmering and drop it off to him and eldest DS on way to softball game.  Figure i’ll Sleep good tonight 


Lynne G said:


> Did I get a good view room? Though a very long walk from start:
> View attachment 527237
> 
> And no, I am not upside down.  May hit some food on first floor, as hungry.  Ends at 10pm, so I should get going.


Yepper, you did, congrats. Did you book a poolview or get comped an upgrade?


schumigirl said:


> Monday again........Kyle has a day off today, using up his yearly vacation time, think he has most Mondays off now till the end of the year, except one or two he has meetings planned. So, we`re all heading out this morning to drive some cars for fun......


Putting that pedal to the metal, vrooooom



Lynne G said:


> Slept very well, and thinking of some Volcano viewing,


Haha only on this board does nobody bat at eye at that remark


Lynne G said:


> Rental was busy, but walked into garage, picked my car, and off I went


Was the aisle nicely stocked?


Lynne G said:


> Last night, was going to go to City Walk for some food, but decided, the quick service in hotel was better idea, and it was fine. Very nice people and a good sandwich was freshly made. Hit the spot.


Not once in all my visits have I ever eaten there.  Line always so long.  How is social distancing?

Thanks for posting the menu. When i looked at it earlier could’ve sworn it had cheesecake on it.  Let me know what you wind up ordering, i’m Stumped on the appetizer.  Nothing speaking to me.


schumigirl said:


> Tom just asked me if I wanted a gin and lemonade.......can`t decide which flavour to choose Lori.......lol.....decisions!!


I’ve spiked a lot of lemonade overr the years, never with gin.  What did you settle upon?


macraven said:


> Tell Tom company is coming and Mac wants one also


Says the woman who “made” me drink a whole pitcher of strawberry/vodka lemonaide by myself at Millers last year pre HHN   Waste not want not


macraven said:


> I always watch AHS each season


I was so disappointed in last season.  Started out fun with the 80’s theme but just tanked for me.


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha:? Comped upgrade!  Yay for me being a HR member.  

Okay meal, I have had better filets that I had, but a lovely 3 course meal.  After two large toasted coconut covered strips of chicken, with mango dip that did make my nose run.  Then 8 ounce filet, a little too rare for my medium rare request.  With not well cooked carrot sticks and a small broccoli stem, but hot temp potatoes were so good.  Next up, Key Lime, like this:

Savings, about 20 dollars.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all, i took a detour on the way home this morning & got off on the turnpike exit that has a chick-fil-a.  After waiting in line for 20 min at drive thru realized they were only serving breakfast.  Took that as a sign to hit one of the nearby outlets & double back to grab lunch for me & the youngest DS.  He was thrilled with that surprise i dropped off.  Will package up the turkey soup that is simmering and drop it off to him and eldest DS on way to softball game.  Figure i’ll Sleep good tonight
> 
> Yepper, you did, congrats. Did you book a poolview or get comped an upgrade?
> 
> Putting that pedal to the metal, vrooooom
> 
> 
> Haha only on this board does nobody bat at eye at that remark
> 
> Was the aisle nicely stocked?
> 
> Not once in all my visits have I ever eaten there.  Line always so long.  How is social distancing?
> 
> Thanks for posting the menu. When i looked at it earlier could’ve sworn it had cheesecake on it.  Let me know what you wind up ordering, i’m Stumped on the appetizer.  Nothing speaking to me.
> 
> I’ve spiked a lot of lemonade overr the years, never with gin.  What did you settle upon?
> 
> Says the woman who “made” me drink a whole pitcher of strawberry/vodka lemonaide by myself at Millers last year pre HHN   Waste not want not
> 
> I was so disappointed in last season.  Started out fun with the 80’s theme but just tanked for me.



Pink gin was decided upon......full of strawberries and blueberries too.....lush!!!

I quite enjoyed last season, but yes, it did go downhill.....loved the 80`s stuff though.....

Was thinking of you about 10 minutes ago, starting to watch a show with David Tennant in it......not sure about it.....he may or may not be a bad guy.......called Criminal United Kingdom....think it`s too slow......


----------



## J'aime Paris

macraven said:


> Tell Tom company is coming and Mac wants one also



Ditto to that!


----------



## J'aime Paris

macraven said:


> We still have the ac on but have the door to the attached sunroom open so the cats can go back and forth.
> 
> It’s not blazing hot outside and so nice our temps dropped down.
> 
> It will become warmer tomorrow for us.
> 
> J’amie, do you have any upcoming plans for the Darkside?


I do!
I'm flying to visit/assess damages at our condos in Orange Beach after hurricane Sally.
After work at the condos, it's time to play in Orlando
Will be at RPR Oct 12-16 and I cannot wait!


----------



## Lynne G

Don’t order it.  For a light dessert, it was way too heavy and for a key lime taste, it did not have.  From a last Christmas meal, I doubt I will eat there again.  Seems they cut down when it’s that time of year.  Sad, but you could have wheeled me out of there.  So what do you?  Walk over to this, starting soon enough:  


oooooooh a right side up picture.  No turning device this time.  LoL


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Paris coming next month.  Yeah, when in Fla need to stop into the Dark Side.   

Not very crowded, and, good thing I have a Platinum pass. Because I was after lunch when I came, parked right across from entry, and now sitting in reserved seat.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I do!
> I'm flying to visit/assess damages at our condos in Orange Beach after hurricane Sally.
> After work at the condos, it's time to play in Orlando
> Will be at RPR Oct 12-16 and I cannot wait!



Gin waiting for you too Lori......

Oh you`ll have a blast at RPR.....a well deserved break after this year!


----------



## Charade67

A quick good evening. I am exhausted and just want to vegetate for a while. I was slammed at work today. Ended up working 2 hours over and still hadn't finished everything that needed to be done. 

I am enjoying the pictures from Universal. Keep them coming. 

I don't remember if I mentioned that I have decided to get plain magic bands for me and B and get skins to put on them. I found an Etsy shop that makes them and the owner worked up a custom one for B. Her favorite MCU character is Bucky Barnes. Here is the proof I was sent today. 


Now I am just trying to decide what color band to get. B's favorite color is purple, but I don't think that would go well with this skin. Gray is an option or maybe red to match the star on his arm.


----------



## Lynne G

Some SW pictures from show and little aquarium:


Shared a nice pizza meal with Elsa. Was great to talk in person. And, since she has a later afternoon flight, we are hitting the parks for a few last hours tomorrow morning.

Just relaxing, and enjoy the HR hotel so far.


----------



## macraven

J'aime Paris said:


> I do!
> I'm flying to visit/assess damages at our condos in Orange Beach after hurricane Sally.
> After work at the condos, it's time to play in Orlando
> Will be at RPR Oct 12-16 and I cannot wait!



I’ll be back home by the time you are at RP


----------



## macraven

Keisha I do remember our time at Miller’s last year.

and the beverages


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> Anything else I want, I will get at the Walmart up the street on Turkey Lake. Or there’s a Target closer to Disney. Whatever


 go to the new Target!
Target, 11619 Daryl Carter Pkwy,-it is gorgeous and at least last month-it was brand newly opened and the "masses" hadn't discovered it yet. Friendliest staff of any Target.


schumigirl said:


> MonyK.......I`m guessing there`s a reason they`re called funeral potatoes........


 Not sure of custom in UK but in Midwest (well I've only gone to funerals in midwest) USA people bring food and seems a "staple" casserole is the cheesy potato casserole. Although the BBQ places around here serve it with the brisket too-somehow the creamy cheese and spicy BBQ sauce go together.


schumigirl said:


> Tom just asked me if I wanted a gin and lemonade.


 OOOH yum. We had peach whiskey sours last night. Son wanted a "fancy" drink too-so experimented with some sample Monin (non alchoholic) flavored syrups I still had on hand-7Up and a mix of peach and mango-was actually pretty good!

Great view Lynne! Ah if Seaworld has a good black friday sale may pick up AP's for us-especially if they do it a early so can use that week.
Renewed my UOR AP (ouch-but 15 months so I will take it) - and since the 3 month free ends for new passes at end of month got son a seasonal AP. DD's UOR pass will be able to be renewed by end of year before the 3 month free promotion ends, and the TM said she will get the Florida resident rate with her school ID-will probably upgrade her to a premiere then too.  She and friend went Saturday but guess it was pretty busy.

Garden cleaned out, and hubs supposed to assemble cold frame so I can keep some herbs this winter, maybe some winter squash.  Still have buckets of tomatoes growing. 

Weird having just the one kid at home when we had all 3 plus an extra for parts of this summer.  Grocery bill went down a bit, spaced out Butcher box delivery more as freezer is well stocked.
Another lovely glitch with online assignment-for some reason son's Chromebook keeps disallowing him to submit his work-2nd time he's had to get it fixed and explain (and show teachers on seated days) that he's done the work and attempted to turn it in.  (*rant here)

Hope the Uni peeps are having fun!!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Was great getting to meet Lynne tonight at the dark side! Couple of pics from today:


----------



## macraven

Thanks for including my favorite ride.........Doom


----------



## J'aime Paris

macraven said:


> I’ll be back home by the time you are at RP


Darn!  But I'll watch for some pix of your trip to pass the time as I wait until mine!


----------



## macraven

Next year have your people tell my people when you will be at UO

We need to coordinate our dates and do a mini meet.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> go to the new Target!
> Target, 11619 Daryl Carter Pkwy,-it is gorgeous and at least last month-it was brand newly opened and the "masses" hadn't discovered it yet. Friendliest staff of any Target.
> Not sure of custom in UK but in Midwest (well I've only gone to funerals in midwest) USA people bring food and seems a "staple" casserole is the cheesy potato casserole. Although the BBQ places around here serve it with the brisket too-somehow the creamy cheese and spicy BBQ sauce go together.
> OOOH yum. We had peach whiskey sours last night. Son wanted a "fancy" drink too-so experimented with some sample Monin (non alchoholic) flavored syrups I still had on hand-7Up and a mix of peach and mango-was actually pretty good!
> 
> Great view Lynne! Ah if Seaworld has a good black friday sale may pick up AP's for us-especially if they do it a early so can use that week.
> Renewed my UOR AP (ouch-but 15 months so I will take it) - and since the 3 month free ends for new passes at end of month got son a seasonal AP. DD's UOR pass will be able to be renewed by end of year before the 3 month free promotion ends, and the TM said she will get the Florida resident rate with her school ID-will probably upgrade her to a premiere then too.  She and friend went Saturday but guess it was pretty busy.
> 
> Garden cleaned out, and hubs supposed to assemble cold frame so I can keep some herbs this winter, maybe some winter squash.  Still have buckets of tomatoes growing.
> 
> Weird having just the one kid at home when we had all 3 plus an extra for parts of this summer.  Grocery bill went down a bit, spaced out Butcher box delivery more as freezer is well stocked.
> Another lovely glitch with online assignment-for some reason son's Chromebook keeps disallowing him to submit his work-2nd time he's had to get it fixed and explain (and show teachers on seated days) that he's done the work and attempted to turn it in.  (*rant here)
> 
> Hope the Uni peeps are having fun!!




In the UK we tend to have funeral meals in a hotel or similar, we don`t really do that whole bring food  to it. Can be church halls or anywhere that has a venue. They sound good though, and I agree with the whole creamy cheese dishes going with spicy bbq sauce......first time I suggested that you`d have thought I suggested eating off the road!! 

Your drinks sound good!! Never tried that one. Yes, like the Monin syrups.......

Nice you have some tomatoes still to enjoy. 





Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Was great getting to meet Lynne tonight at the dark side! Couple of pics from today:
> 
> View attachment 527431
> 
> View attachment 527433
> 
> View attachment 527435




Nice pictures........another Dr Doom fan here too!! 




Another sunny and warm day today.....we`ve to reach almost 80F which is lovely this time of year to get......all goes downhill tomorrow though......so will make the most of today and go for a walk, just the two of us today and then have a barbecue tonight.......

I`m thinking spicy teriyaki chicken skewers, bbq pork steaks and some lamb kofta skewers.......will see what else there is and I may change the offerings. 

Definitely a beach walk today at some point. 

Toast and a friends home made marmalade this morning......she is so good at it, I have never been that good at making it, so gave up and I am lucky to know many that make it so well. 

Loving this late summer weather.........







































Happy Tuesday.....................




​


----------



## Realfoodfans

More lovely photographs thank you!

DS and DIL coming this evening for a meal and for Kev to give her a basics class on Excel as she has an interview next week and it is a package she’s hardly used.  Request for Cottage Pie and “my cauliflower cheese” - which I make gluten free with creme fraiche and for some reason they love.  Banofee Pie for after.  Cottage pie and dessert are ready and cauliflower will only take a few minutes.

Glad they are coming today as it looks like another announcement today may mean no visitors again. Miserable.  Not sure of the reasoning if we can meet in a restaurant but let’s wait and see what they say.

Another beautiful day.  It looks like that may be changing soon but we can’t complain. (Though some will).

Laundry next while the sun is so warm.


----------



## keishashadow

Holding my breath the popup HHN houses are continued next weekend!

I’m  moving slowly,  appears that the hours spent in the car yesterday & dip in temperatureswere  enough to convince my back to act up.   discovered when I got vertical this am.  Never much issue there in the past.  Heating pad will be my bestie today, seems to be helping the cause.  It gets one day, have packing to do 


Lynne G said:


> Keisha:? Comped upgrade!  Yay for me being a HR member.
> 
> Okay meal, I have had better filets that I had, but a lovely 3 course meal.  After two large toasted coconut covered strips of chicken, with mango dip that did make my nose run.  Then 8 ounce filet, a little too rare for my medium rare request.  With not well cooked carrot sticks and a small broccoli stem, but hot temp potatoes were so good.  Next up, Key Lime, like this:
> View attachment 527364
> Savings, about 20 dollars.


Since heading back to HR after demise of youfirst suite upgrades (wah) have been getting a one class upgrade

I’m happy with whatever is tossed our way 



.  





J'aime Paris said:


> I'm flying to visit/assess da


Oh that stinks, hope not to much damage.

Tiny dancer’s family had condos in the area I think. She hasn’t posted in a while, hope she is doing well.


Lynne G said:


> For a light dessert, it was way too heavy and for a key lime taste, it did not have. From a last Christmas meal, I doubt I will eat there again. Seems they cut down when it’s that time of year.


I’m not a lime person in general, esp when it comes to key lime pie.  That version doesn’t look especially appetizing but might be the lighting in the venue lol. 

Yep, that’s my complaint re Magical Dining, has nothing to do with the p andemic, the food & service often tend to be lackluster 


macraven said:


> Keisha I do remember our time at Miller’s last year.
> 
> and the beverages





Monykalyn said:


> Target, 11619 Daryl Carter Pkwy,-it is gorgeous and at least last month-it was brand newly opened and the "masses" hadn't discovered it yet. Friendliest staff of any Target.


thanks for the address!  Can’t place it, will check on mapquest.  We only have the small target grocery selections in our area & prices are whole food stratosphere but may stop by to check it out.


schumigirl said:


> In the UK we tend to have funeral meals in a hotel or similar, we don`t really do that whole bring food to it. Can be church halls or anywhere that has a venue.


it’s a nationality/cultural thing that is still very popular with many in the US.  In our area when somebody passes, it’s not uncommon find your house magically filled with food dropped off every day of the wake. Nice as the families generally congregate at one person’s home between funeral viewings & it’s one less thing to worry about for ‘the hostess’.  The actual funeral lunch is most typically a potluck.  I always bring a couple of roast turkey breasts sliced down in gravy or a large beef roast.  

Know the old skool crowd often looks down their noses at those who cater it out or just take a private room at a rest arrant.  No right or wrong in my book, food is food lol


----------



## macraven

Must have been a regional thing for people providing dinners after a funeral

We just went out to anyplace on the way home to grab food.

Hopefully UO will announce scare houses will be open when we all are there this month.


----------



## Lynne G

It is a Taco Tuesday! 

Bourne was interesting and kinda neat. No express pass, but I just walked on.

Hope Mac enjoys her Taco Bell food today. How about the rest of the homies?

Maybe Simpson for me, but not sure.

Hope all is doing well.

And thanks for the address MonyK. Will hit that after I do some shopping in Disney Springs one day.  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 527520
> 
> Holding my breath the popup HHN houses are continued next weekend!
> 
> I’m  moving slowly,  appears that the hours spent in the car yesterday & dip in temperatureswere  enough to convince my back to act up.   discovered when I got vertical this am.  Never much issue there in the past.  Heating pad will be my bestie today, seems to be helping the cause. It gets one day, have packing to do
> Since heading back to HR after demise of youfirst suite upgrades (wah) have been getting a one class upgrade
> 
> I’m happy with whatever is tossed our way
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Oh that stinks, hope not to much damage.
> 
> Tiny dancer’s family had condos in the area I think. She hasn’t posted in a while, hope she is doing well.
> 
> I’m not a lime person in general, esp when it comes to key lime pie.  That version doesn’t look especially appetizing but might be the lighting in the venue lol.
> 
> Yep, that’s my complaint re Magical Dining, has nothing to do with the p andemic, the food & service often tend to be lackluster
> 
> 
> thanks for the address!  Can’t place it, will check on mapquest.  We only have the small target grocery selections in our area & prices are whole food stratosphere but may stop by to check it out.
> 
> it’s a nationality/cultural thing that is still very popular with many in the US.  In our area when somebody passes, it’s not uncommon find your house magically filled with food dropped off every day of the wake. Nice as the families generally congregate at one person’s home between funeral viewings & it’s one less thing to worry about for ‘the hostess’.  The actual funeral lunch is most typically a potluck.  I always bring a couple of roast turkey breasts sliced down in gravy or a large beef roast.
> 
> Know the old skool crowd often looks down their noses at those who cater it out or just take a private room at a rest arrant.  No right or wrong in my book, food is food lol



Love Tigger!!

It`s funny our differences in things.

When my dad died, we had the service in their church, travelled 25 minutes to the crematorium, then back to a hotel for a laid on table service of sandwiches, snacks and a huge cake selection.....we all mentioned he would have loved it, beautiful but chilly day too. When my friend died we had just the service in the crematorium then over to the Golf Club for a fully laid out buffet. 

Those tend to be the norm for funerals over here.......any we`ve been to have been one or the other. As you say, no right and wrongs......




The weather has changed here already......sun has gone and we just managed to get our barbecue before the temp just dropped.....not supposed to happen till early hours tomorrow......but, we had a good run. 

Tom cooked our meal beautifully again....although he did have a hoodie on.......now I`m full. 

Made up some strawberry ice cream so will have a little of that later, also made some honeycomb ice cream but will keep that for the weekend. 

Looks like our Cotswold trip will still happen.....no real changes for us in the restrictions announced today, bit of a damp squib to be honest. Scotland has more restrictions put in place, so we wouldn`t have been able to visit mum if we`d waited. So glad we didn`t.

Quiet night ahead.

Pot of tea time........


----------



## keishashadow

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/bus...0200812-lxems32t7vf63jwmh3qxeazc34-story.html
Near the outlets. It’s one of those little stores like we have.  Probably will fit the bill if u just want some beverages & snacks but I’ll still be braving WM lol


----------



## Lynne G

What a nice day,
Started with this:


Went to the Tribute Store, pretty neat stuff, like this:


And so nice, there was 4 artists outside the Store this afternoon, and they signed the HHN shirt I bought for older one. They were so nice to talk to, and guy who created Jack signed, the guy who created the Undertaker signed, and two other guys that helped creat the houses over the years also signed.

Then had some pool time, why not?  It felt hot.  Cleaned up, got food down the road, and then walked through City Walk, ended up with this:


Supposed to have a strawberry lemon custard inside. Will let you know if I like it. Cute design. Was crowded even this later hour.

Good tunes being heard from the pool area, so listening to that, and relaxing.  Deciding if VB again or just hit the other parks again.  Will decide that tomorrow. 

Hope all are having a great Tuesday night, and sign, first day of Fall. I did bring a pair of pants, and jacket, as I am almost sure I will need it on return. Evenings and days here have been so warm, no need for jacket or want to sweat in long pants.  Excited to meet more homies soon.  Safe travels all.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne that 3rd picture is seriously scary 

were the signings complementary on purchased merchandise?  would be cool if they had a litho print of the various characters together


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, Keisha, was almost shocked it was free to sign whatever merchandise you bought that they created or worked on. Other person getting signatures while I was, had a poster. Was limited to this Tuesday from 1 to 4 pm.  There was no line to signing, when I got there around 1:30, just that other person and I, so got to talk with each guy for a good few minutes.  You can tell, they love their fans.  And awww, come on, that Beetle Juice room was awesome.  His eyes moved.  Lots to see in that store.  Even some of the HHN sweets for sale inside it too.  

It was cool  that Universal allowed such access to have stuff signed.  Each guy was interesting to talk to, and neat to meet some of the guys behind the characters and designs of HHN.


----------



## macraven

Charade, time to turn our porch light on....


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Charade, time to turn our porch light on....



Wonder where our night light lady Charade was last night.........we need it now as it is dark in the mornings when I come downstairs......completely dark! That happened quick........





And it`s Wednesday already.......

Had such a lazy night last night.......after dinner we just slothed along the sofas in front of the tv.......and then everybody seemed to decide they wanted to chat! My phone never stopped.....nice to hear from friends of course.......

Started watching a show on Netflix that only has just been given a second season, The Haunting of Hill House.......first episode was slow, but a few scary jumps in it......

Rain started in the middle of the night and has to be on all day I believe. Looks grey and miserable this morning but my goodness the grass is all green around us.......always a silver lining.

Making lasagne for dinner tonight, had the butcher grind some steak for us yesterday, cooked it in the sauce last night as I prefer it the second day. Will make the cheese sauce fresh though later. Kyle will have something else as he`s not a big fan of lasagne. Will make them chicken mac n cheese....they both like that.

Lunch we will have shrimp wraps, with our shrimp cocktail sauce......

No plans to go out at all today in the rain.
















































​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Mid morning hello.

Waiting for our weekly grocery delivery - email to say no toilets rolls available.  Oh goodness why are people overbuying again.

We had a lovely evening with my DS and DIL. As always they make us laugh.

@Lynne G wish I was there with you!  Particularly loving the ride pictures.

Still dry here but rain predicted - will be the first in a long while.

Happy Wednesday to everyone x


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, rainy day for Schumi and Julie, this camel gets a sunny day, and I get a mostly cloudy day, but hey warm out, no rain predicted, so yay!  And say, hey, hump day is here.  Yep, that day of the week, a hump of day means a Friday is upon us soon enough.

And so, a happy Wednesday to you all.

Ack, yeah we still see empty shelves where I live, Julie. Besides those taking more than actually need, with all of us home now, we do seem to use supplies up faster.

Schumi, hope lunch was good, sounds tasty.

And so, making some coffee, and relaxing with some snacks.  Not feeling pool time this morning, so will most likely take a stroll in the parks.  Getting used to this hotel. I like it. Though with doors closed, I am finding it a lot of walking.  Will see what Royal has as to access, on Friday.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all, going to be a pace here today.  Glad I have leftover stew for dinner. Always better the 2nd day sort of thing

Nice camel pic and LoL to the mummy funny!


----------



## Lynne G

20 minute or so wait, as arrived about 10 minutes after early entry start.  Did this first:

Yep, no blonde hair flying around.  Lol

Did other Potter ride, but not posted yet. One time it is great to be a single rider, as get your own ride everywhere, though mummy had one lady in the back and me in the front. Quick erase from TM and looks like I rode by myself.  Other IOA Potter ride was a walk on, no need for express.

Beautiful sunny out right now.  And eek,
What’s behind me?


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 





Lynne loving the pictures. Looks like you are having a great time.

Elsa have A safe trip home. Glad to hear you and Lynne were able to meet up.



Realfoodfans said:


> Having more problems with the renter neighbours. So upsetting as everyone else around us is so lovely and never come across anything like this before. Just glad we are detached but feel sorry for the elderly couple they are attached to. Just unfortunate I suppose but we have now found out who owns the property. A farmer that he works for.



Hope things are quieting down with your neighbors.




schumigirl said:


> Weather is glorious, sun has been shining and it was so warm. Started the day off driving a similar car to the one is Kyle has ordered that`ll be here in November hopefully, but, they didn`t have a demonstrator when he ordered it, but got one in for us today. He is going to love it, same Mercedes he has now, but much more powerful engine........then we had lunch out and ate outside overlooking the sea, yes, it was that warm. Lovely lunch then Kyle said it had been a long time since we had went for a walk, so we walked along the beach for almost two hours. Gorgeous day with our boy and a lovely lunch. Perfect......



Sounds like a wonderful day all around.




schumigirl said:


> Anyone watched Ratched on Netflix?



Niece told me about it too.......sounds good.......Sarah Paulson is awesome. I will have to give it a look.




Realfoodfans said:


> DS and DIL coming this evening for a meal and for Kev to give her a basics class on Excel as she has an interview next week and it is a package she’s hardly used. Request for Cottage Pie and “my cauliflower cheese” - which I make gluten free with creme fraiche and for some reason they love. Banofee Pie for after. Cottage pie and dessert are ready and cauliflower will only take a few minutes.



Sounds like a nice evening with yummy food.




keishashadow said:


> I’m moving slowly, appears that the hours spent in the car yesterday & dip in temperatureswere enough to convince my back to act up. discovered when I got vertical this am. Never much issue there in the past. Heating pad will be my bestie today, seems to be helping the cause. It gets one day, have packing to do



I hope your back feels better......no fun to not be feeling 100% before vacation sending lots of mummy dust your way the heating pad and rest will help.



schumigirl said:


> Looks like our Cotswold trip will still happen.....no real changes for us in the restrictions announced today, bit of a damp squib to be honest. Scotland has more restrictions put in place, so we wouldn`t have been able to visit mum if we`d waited. So glad we didn`t.



Great to hear your plans In Cotswolds will be ok. You have and enough trip cancellations.

DLP looks like you and the family are having fun.....keep the pictures coming. Always nice to see Universal from someone else’s eyes.



J'aime Paris said:


> I'm flying to visit/assess damages at our condos in Orange Beach after hurricane Sally.
> After work at the condos, it's time to play in Orlando
> Will be at RPR Oct 12-16 and I cannot wait!




Hope your damage Is none or minimal....have a wonderful getaway to RPR.


Our weather here has changed and we are getting much cooler nights and warm days into mid 70’s to low 80’s. Has been really nice for being out in the yard.

Looking forward to upcoming trip to Universal. Looks like there will be a few Halloween things to see there even though HHN has been cancelled. Universal has come up with a way to celebrate in a smaller way, but looks nice.

Had a very nice trip to Kentucky to see our daughter and grandchildren
We had a nice meal and a lovely visit.

I’am starting to pull things together for my trip. I don’t usually do that early, but trying to be a little more organized this time. I have a few things going on the next few days so didn’t want to feel rushed.

Great nephews first birthday is Saturday. He is such a sweet baby. I so enjoy spending time with him. We are hosting his party at our home and we are all looking forward to celebrating his birthday. My niece is so awesome..... She is a single parent and she is a wonderful mommy. My sister told me baby Jude (her grandson) is surrounded by strong women and wonderful male role models in the family.  Jude is a joy to us all.



Keisha safe travels on your trip to Orlando. The warm Florida sunshine might be just what you Need to make your back feel better.


Mac safe travels to you.....I know you will be happy to be back at Universal.




Shout out to Tink, Patty, Sue, Monyk, Kstar, Disxumi  and all the Sans family 




Not much planned today...need to go and pick up some of hubby’s favorite wine. I put some steaks out to grill for dinner this evening.


Have a great Wednesday everyone.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Robo56 said:


> Hope your damage Is none or minimal....have a wonderful getaway to RPR.



Thank you!  Damage is fixable and we will keep our chins up!
And very much looking forward to RPR


----------



## Lynne G

Paris, glad to hear fixable and no one hurt.  

He is so funny, rocking to disco:
.


----------



## Lynne G

Much better mummy ride, when the guys in the back screamed so loud, and with so little people on, get some good air, see:


----------



## Realfoodfans

More great pictures   though don’t know who that is in the last one?

@Robo56 glad your trip went well.

We had some lovely lamb and mint burgers tonight  with lots of veg  (no buns) and children ordinary little beef burgers.  J eats his in a bun but L doesn’t eat bread so she had spaghetti with hers.  Em not home until later she chose cheesy pasta.  Not a burger fan.

Only early evening here but I am so tired not sure  why but trying to keep going until bedtime so I’ve found us an Agatha Christie to watch.  

Almost dark already at 7.15!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Currently!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

doing a quick stop in

It is sooo great to see pictures of trips and hear of more countdowns that are single digits!!!!  I will live vicariously through all of you!!!!  

The dd and grandbaby left yesterday morning.  We had a wonderful visit with them.  Grammie got lots of kisses and hugs in.  She got faster and fast at crawling while she was here  Nothing will be safe when she gets back home now lol. Her favorite thing was...I took a laundry basket, put an unopened bag of flour in it ( so it wouldn't tip over ) and filled it with a few small dishtowels and her toys. She loved pulling herself up on that, then taking everything out of it!!! Funny how they love the simple things lol. Now her momma will probably do the same thing for her when she gets home   Funny how Grammies' seem to know these little tips and tricks!

I am thinking we might have korean rice bowls for supper tonight - I forgot to take my protein out of the freezer this morning, so I am stuck making something with either ground beef or turkey for supper.  Found a pinterest recipe I want to try.  Some days I hate planning all the meals, some days I love it.  It is a love/hate relationship with this task!

The weather has been relatively beautiful.  Surprisingly we have had some great warm days.  I have not put on socks ( besides one day ) yet.  So I will take the warm weather while we get it!  I hope everyone is enjoying their cooler temps that are coming.

I hope everyone is well.  Take care everyone!  Happy hump day...Friday is on the way ( Thank goodness  )


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Absolutely Fabulous dinner at Toothsome tonight!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Pumpkin, so nice to hear of GD being so active, and visiting with lots of love and hugs from Granmie.  

Hoping to meet up with Dix and DisneyLife some time tomorrow.  Gonna be much hotter than the last few days.  Yep, hat, and suntan
lotion, free water cups, and seeking out shade and AC places.  

Did a large number of rides and enjoyed a funny pet show today.  Only lines I waited in was Hagrid ride, and express line for mummy.  Everything else I did was walk on, no express needed.  Went back to hotel around 4:30, enjoyed pool time and the music there.  Then decided on road trip to get chicken nuggets, then stopped at Super Target and got some fruit, and soda bottles.  It was not crowded and a huge store.  We have two close Super Targets at home, and was happy to see same sales were down here, so between the sale items,  my circle offers, and red card savings, not a bad price for all. Stocked enough to do me most of next week.  Will haul over the rest if snacks and what I bought to Royal on Friday.  Yeah, just when I am finally getting the layout of the HR. LoL

Oh, and while I am not a fan of that donut shop in City  Walk, that AP donut was very good.  The chocolate topping was tasty and the lemon filling was pink colored and was the perfect tartness and  almost wished it had more, though a nice amount was inside it.  And a raised dough kind, that I like better. Did not finish it, but for a splurge, it was a good pick.


----------



## Lynne G

Nice you had a good meal there, DisneyLife.  I have seen mixed reviews of it on the AP Facebook page.  I was not fond of the meal I had there 2 years ago, and have not been back.  I may see if they have the milkshakes quick service.  I did like mine enough, but they are pricey.  I have a couple of the plastic cups they come in.  I put stuff in them on my desk  at home.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Nice you had a good meal there, DisneyLife.  I have seen mixed reviews of it on the AP Facebook page.  I was not fond of the meal I had there 2 years ago, and have not been back.  I may see if they have the milkshakes quick service.  I did like mine enough, but they are pricey.  I have a couple of the plastic cups they come in.  I put stuff in them on my desk  at home.



Yes I’ve seen mixed reviews but we have never had a bad experience there so far, we keep the cups also.

Margaritaville was awesome last night also.


----------



## Lynne G

Since Charade has not been around, leaving the light on:


----------



## keishashadow

Robbie glad to hear you’ll be able to enjoy the parks.  

Hmmm, did Ms Charade forget to pay the electric bill?  Time to pass the hat guys . 



Realfoodfans said:


> email to say no toilets rolls available. Oh goodness why are people overbuying again.


I’m still sitting on  half a package fromthe spring.  Have to use the scotts single ply or things tend to get wonky with our old pipes.  Thankfully, amazon drops 32 rolls off at my house every few months.  Good thing, as my kids do tend to ‘grocery shop’ when they visit the old homestead.  Strangest things...Q-tips, toothpaste, deoderant & toothbrushes seem to be popular    You’d think they’d hit up the chest freezer for some prime beef.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Nothing will be safe when she gets back home now lol


Your work here is done . Sounds like a great visit.


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> View attachment 527796
> Absolutely Fabulous dinner at Toothsome tonight!!!


Nice view, can’t say we’ve ever had one there lol. I like toothsome, good sandwiches.  Mr addicted to their shakes. 


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Margaritaville was awesome last night also.


Sadly, It’s been far more miss than hit for me over the years.  Do like their pretzels washed down with a few cold ones.  

I could eat pizza fries every day there and be happy


----------



## Realfoodfans

Look forward to a picture of you all together tomorrow! So good to see some “normal” activity.

Forecast was poor but we have a beautiful (though cooler) day here today.  Clear blue sky and trees are slowly beginning to turn.

We have done school run and now having a coffee.  Some household tasks to be done but then we are going to get out in the fresh air.  Kev has a lot on tomorrow with internment of MIL’s ashes and completion on her property predicted but not confirmed - my usual man who we all turn to for help is struggling a bit so I hope some exercise and sunshine may help.

Hope everyone enjoys their day.


----------



## Disxuni

Woke up about a half hour ago and soon going to be taking off around 6:20 (was originally 6:30 but I forgot I didn't have a full tank of gas). Park opens up at 9am, but I always take off early in case of traffic during the weekdays and also the fact that I have no idea what security and everything else is like. It usually takes me around an hour and 20-30 minutes to drive to the Darkside.

@DisneyLifePapioNe those pictures are looking good also @Lynne G's as well. I used to be eager to go to Toothsome, but I've heard so many mixed reviews, slightly on the more negative side except their milkshakes, so then I just naturally never went. Maybe some day, but it's never been on my to do list so I naturally haven't gone yet.

Due to the hot weather I'm doing the one thing I never do usually when I go to Universal and that is bring a backpack with water bottles and a cooling towel. I don't know if my backpack fits into the new free lockers so I might have to wait it out, not sure. I will be bringing an umbrella too for shade. Last time I used it my friends kept making Michael Jackson jokes.

Anywho, I hope all you homies have a good day, looking forward to meet!

Hope @Charade67 is alright.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 527680
> 
> View attachment 527685
> 
> Lynne loving the pictures. Looks like you are having a great time.
> 
> Elsa have A safe trip home. Glad to hear you and Lynne were able to meet up.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope things are quieting down with your neighbors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a wonderful day all around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niece told me about it too.......sounds good.......Sarah Paulson is awesome. I will have to give it a look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a nice evening with yummy food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your back feels better......no fun to not be feeling 100% before vacation sending lots of mummy dust your way the heating pad and rest will help.
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear your plans In Cotswolds will be ok. You have and enough trip cancellations.
> 
> DLP looks like you and the family are having fun.....keep the pictures coming. Always nice to see Universal from someone else’s eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your damage Is none or minimal....have a wonderful getaway to RPR.
> 
> 
> Our weather here has changed and we are getting much cooler nights and warm days into mid 70’s to low 80’s. Has been really nice for being out in the yard.
> 
> Looking forward to upcoming trip to Universal. Looks like there will be a few Halloween things to see there even though HHN has been cancelled. Universal has come up with a way to celebrate in a smaller way, but looks nice.
> 
> Had a very nice trip to Kentucky to see our daughter and grandchildren
> We had a nice meal and a lovely visit.
> 
> I’am starting to pull things together for my trip. I don’t usually do that early, but trying to be a little more organized this time. I have a few things going on the next few days so didn’t want to feel rushed.
> 
> Great nephews first birthday is Saturday. He is such a sweet baby. I so enjoy spending time with him. We are hosting his party at our home and we are all looking forward to celebrating his birthday. My niece is so awesome..... She is a single parent and she is a wonderful mommy. My sister told me baby Jude (her grandson) is surrounded by strong women and wonderful male role models in the family.  Jude is a joy to us all.
> 
> 
> 
> Keisha safe travels on your trip to Orlando. The warm Florida sunshine might be just what you Need to make your back feel better.
> 
> 
> Mac safe travels to you.....I know you will be happy to be back at Universal.
> 
> View attachment 527694
> 
> 
> Shout out to Tink, Patty, Sue, Monyk, Kstar, Disxumi  and all the Sans family
> 
> View attachment 527687
> 
> 
> Not much planned today...need to go and pick up some of hubby’s favorite wine. I put some steaks out to grill for dinner this evening.
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday everyone.
> 
> View attachment 527681




Have a lovely weekend with your family Robo....spending time with a baby is always gorgeous! And I`m sure you`ll be all ready for your time in Orlando.

Yes, we`re loooking forward to getting away soon for another little trip.......hope the steaks and wine were lovely.......






Pumpkin1172 said:


> doing a quick stop in
> 
> It is sooo great to see pictures of trips and hear of more countdowns that are single digits!!!!  I will live vicariously through all of you!!!!
> 
> The dd and grandbaby left yesterday morning.  We had a wonderful visit with them.  Grammie got lots of kisses and hugs in.  She got faster and fast at crawling while she was here  Nothing will be safe when she gets back home now lol. Her favorite thing was...I took a laundry basket, put an unopened bag of flour in it ( so it wouldn't tip over ) and filled it with a few small dishtowels and her toys. She loved pulling herself up on that, then taking everything out of it!!! Funny how they love the simple things lol. Now her momma will probably do the same thing for her when she gets home   Funny how Grammies' seem to know these little tips and tricks!
> 
> I am thinking we might have korean rice bowls for supper tonight - I forgot to take my protein out of the freezer this morning, so I am stuck making something with either ground beef or turkey for supper.  Found a pinterest recipe I want to try.  Some days I hate planning all the meals, some days I love it.  It is a love/hate relationship with this task!
> 
> The weather has been relatively beautiful.  Surprisingly we have had some great warm days.  I have not put on socks ( besides one day ) yet.  So I will take the warm weather while we get it!  I hope everyone is enjoying their cooler temps that are coming.
> 
> I hope everyone is well.  Take care everyone!  Happy hump day...Friday is on the way ( Thank goodness  )




Glad you had such a wonderful visit with the baby and your daughter.......that is an energetic age....they want to be into everything.......

You take care too and good to see you.......





keishashadow said:


> Robbie glad to hear you’ll be able to enjoy the parks.
> 
> Hmmm, did Ms Charade forget to pay the electric bill?  Time to pass the hat guys .
> 
> 
> I’m still sitting on  half a package fromthe spring. Have to use the scotts single ply or things tend to get wonky with our old pipes. Thankfully, amazon drops 32 rolls off at my house every few months. Good thing, as my kids do tend to ‘grocery shop’ when they visit the old homestead. Strangest things...Q-tips, toothpaste, deoderant & toothbrushes seem to be popular    You’d think they’d hit up the chest freezer for some prime beef.
> 
> Your work here is done . Sounds like a great visit.
> 
> Nice view, can’t say we’ve ever had one there lol. I like toothsome, good sandwiches.  Mr addicted to their shakes.
> 
> Sadly, It’s been far more miss than hit for me over the years.  Do like their pretzels washed down with a few cold ones.
> 
> I could eat pizza fries every day there and be happy




Ah, Janet, then they`d need to cook them if they took the meat! Best to leave them with mum and as you are such a wonderful cook......understandable.......I`d do the same if I was them.......

No shortages here so far, stores are all well stocked. But we buy our toilet rolls/kitchen roll from the equivalent of Costco here.......handy and we still have loads in store anyway.



Lynne....I did quote one of your posts....not sure which one......but it`s disappeared.......glad you`re having fun and sounds like you`re busy.


Shout out to Charade.........





Rain never stopped the whole day yesterday, even into last night. So, had a baking and cooking late afternoon and evening. Nice to be productive while being stuck inside.

Think we`re all due more rain in the UK later today..........

Been out to our usual little haunts for groceries this morning, picked up some lovely fresh short ribs for Sunday. We didn`t need much today and came home to 18 eggs sitting outside our gates from our farmer neighbour. Little thank you for the rest of the apples delivered to them over last couple of days. Little note to say chutney`s and apple pies to follow......love em!!!

Having dinner from the fish and chip shop tonight.......haven`t done that for a while......lunch is a mini charcuterie plate, olive bread and sweet and spicy balsamic dip. Food is sorted for the day......











































Have a great Thursday whatever you`re doing.......​


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, it’s going to be a very hot one today.  Pool looks lovely, last night here.  Then some Royal room views tomorrow.  I hope I am as lucky.  

Safe travels to the park, Dix. I hope you get past security quick, and a good parking spot. Look forward you meeting up with you.

Coffee made, phone charged, suntan lotion on, and of course my hat. Will probably leave for the parks soon enough. I may walk, as I really like how close the HR is. I don’t walk as much from Royal, as it is a bit longer walk. I will say, the boats seem to be plentiful. And with the other two boat hotels closed, there is no waiting for a boat to pass. So quicker in some ways. Though at City Walk, I have seen lines waiting for a boat for both hotels.

Happy Thirsty Thursday homies.  Drink up!  No need to be dehydrated, particularly those in the heat.


----------



## keishashadow

Slowly I turn, step by step...time to get cracking here & start to prep for trip. I’ve been  fiddling around with WDW park reservations & dining changes. May switch out the Disney hotel too  not amused no boat service from boardwalk area to DHS. That is one long, hot walk. Over a mile, yes, I’ve gauged it over the years lol



Lynne G said:


> may walk, as I really like how close the HR is. I don’t walk as much from Royal, as it is a bit longer walk. I will say, the boats seem to be plentiful.


Have only bothered to take the boat from HRH a few times. Depends on which wing in resort, but even for a slow walker like me it’s easy.  The shaded path really helps that cause.

disuxuni- looks like I’llbe missing u this go round but look forward to seeing any/all group pics of the sans people


----------



## Lynne G

Galaxy Defenders, Dix and me.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Great photo Lynne!
Hope you enjoy the rest of your day.
Catch up tomorrow as off to early bed for a read now.
Early start in the morning and will be a long day so planning “fishy Friday” as L calls it with take out fish and chips (which I think Carole was having tonight).
Night all x


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick afternoon stop in!



Robo56 said:


> Great nephews first birthday is Saturday. He is such a sweet baby. I so enjoy spending time with him. We are hosting his party at our home and we are all looking forward to celebrating his birthday. My niece is so awesome..... She is a single parent and she is a wonderful mommy. My sister told me baby Jude (her grandson) is surrounded by strong women and wonderful male role models in the family. Jude is a joy to us all.


It is great to be surrounded by strong women.  I have been lucky to be surrounded by some amazing women...some are family, some are friends.  We need more strong in our world today.  


Lynne G said:


> Did a large number of rides and enjoyed a funny pet show today. Only lines I waited in was Hagrid ride, and express line for mummy. Everything else I did was walk on, no express needed. Went back to hotel around 4:30, enjoyed pool time and the music there. Then decided on road trip to get chicken nuggets, then stopped at Super Target and got some fruit, and soda bottles. It was not crowded and a huge store. We have two close Super Targets at home, and was happy to see same sales were down here, so between the sale items, my circle offers, and red card savings, not a bad price for all. Stocked enough to do me most of next week. Will haul over the rest if snacks and what I bought to Royal on Friday. Yeah, just when I am finally getting the layout of the HR. LoL


The pictures look like SO MUCH FUN!!!!!  Enjoy every moment!


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Margaritaville was awesome last night also.


Enjoy!!!!  Loving your pictures as well!


Disxuni said:


> Woke up about a half hour ago and soon going to be taking off around 6:20 (was originally 6:30 but I forgot I didn't have a full tank of gas). Park opens up at 9am, but I always take off early in case of traffic during the weekdays and also the fact that I have no idea what security and everything else is like. It usually takes me around an hour and 20-30 minutes to drive to the Darkside.


Have fun!!!!!  Enjoy the heat and take those breaks 


schumigirl said:


> Been out to our usual little haunts for groceries this morning, picked up some lovely fresh short ribs for Sunday. We didn`t need much today and came home to 18 eggs sitting outside our gates from our farmer neighbour. Little thank you for the rest of the apples delivered to them over last couple of days. Little note to say chutney`s and apple pies to follow......love em!!!


I love little gifts like that.  A good friend who had a garden this summer dropped by the other day and gifted me some of her squashes!  Her garden produced so much this year, she gave away so much of her produce to friends and family.  I was sooo happy to get some squash.  


keishashadow said:


> Slowly I turn, step by step...time to get cracking here & start to prep for trip. I’ve been fiddling around with WDW park reservations & dining changes. May switch out the Disney hotel too not amused no boat service from boardwalk area to DHS. That is one long, hot walk. Over a mile, yes, I’ve gauged it over the years lol


So much fun.  Fine tuning the trip is half the fun!!!!! How many days left in your countdown?

I have 10 minutes to go before work is done!!!!!  And I am glad!!!!!  It has been one of those days!!!!!  

The kiddo did NOT wake up, so I woke to a very quiet house ( when I normally wake up ) thinking....it's not the weekend yet....why is it so quiet.  Got him up, and into the shower.  I drove him to school.  Fought traffic, as we have soooooooooooo much road construction right now trying to finish up.  I did stop to get a tea and muffin as well.  Thank goodness my work does not care when I arrive, as long as I get all my work done in a day.  

My mouse roller ball stopped working.  So I went in search of a spare one to replace it.  Found one, crawled around on the dirty floor plugging and unplugging...only to find out it doesn't work either.  Guess I will be telling the manager to get me a nice new one tomorrow.   Thank goodness I was almost done all my work for the day.  

Good thing I get to go home to a quiet house.  Ds 1 is out of town for work,, Ds2 went to a friends house after school....dh is going to his Dad's to help is brother do an oil change on his dad's atv's .  I am going to go home...pour myself a beverage, and maybe set up my project room again.  I had to dismantle it when the DD and grandbaby came.  The youngest ds gives up his room for his sister and the baby and sleeps in my spare room.  It has a murphy bed in it.  But to make room for the bed...I have to take down my sewing machine.  I need to sew together a little slip for the grandbaby for her chirstening in a couple of weeks.  

Well...I should pack up and head home.  I wonder what beverage I will have when I get home!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Pumpkin1172 said:


> So much fun. Fine tuning the trip is half the fun!!!!! How many days left in your countdown?


Wheels should be on ground at 2:30 pm
Saturday!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well...I should pack up and head home. I wonder what beverage I will have when I get home!!!!


Something bubbly lol


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels to Mac to Keisha on Saturday.  Have fun with mouse first, Keisha.  

Great day, hanging with Dix for the morning and sharing lunch, then some afternoon rides with DisneyLife’s family. Then just rested, snacked, then took a nice dip in the pool. Will most likely hit downstairs for some thing to eat for a later dinner. Then will pack up, for move over to RPR tomorrow.

Hope all are doing well.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Safe travels to Mac to Keisha on Saturday.  Have fun with mouse first, Keisha.
> 
> Great day, hanging with Dix for the morning and sharing lunch, then some afternoon rides with DisneyLife’s family. Then just rested, snacked, then took a nice dip in the pool. Will most likely hit downstairs for some thing to eat for a later dinner. Then will pack up, for move over to RPR tomorrow.
> 
> Hope all are doing well.



Enjoyed the meet up!

Pool time now!

Nice relaxing dinner a little bit ago.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 527856
> Galaxy Defenders, Dix and me.




Glad you had a nice time with each other.......





keishashadow said:


> Wheels should be on ground at 2:30 pm
> Saturday!
> 
> Something bubbly lol






Did somebody mention bubbly...........



Pumpkin......I did quote you too.....I must be doing something with my quotes last few days........hope you got something nice when you got home......yes, something sparkly is always nice.......

Yes, the farmer drops off eggs every week, not always 18 though......they have a lot of chickens up there. Not sure he realises but we always drop money in their honesty box outside, as they leave the eggs boxed up and folks come get them and leave money......sounds odd but quite common over here in certain areas. They get all of our fruit so he thinks he has to repay us somehow......

I love squash!! Wish we could grow things like that here......

Have a great weekend pumpkin..........




Well, wild and woolly over here in the UK right now........cold temps and high winds are the order of the day. Temps don`t look too bad, but the real feel is much lower according to weather folks. 

Did hear the wind through the night and it was wild. Think our trees have been helped along with the losing of the leaves....they`re everywhere this morning......and we need to nip out. I have two birthday cards to buy, one I can hand in Sunday night and one can be posted Monday morning with her gift.....don`t want to go to shops over the weekend.......rain isn`t on now so hopefully we`ll be out and back before it gets worse again. Definitely winter jacket and warm Russian Front hat this morning!

Friends and I decided tomorrow night to have a zoom wine tasting........so, it was down to Tom and I to choose 6 wines for everyone to get........we kinda cheated as we chose 6 from our own wine selection..........lol........and everyone has managed to get them. Looking forward to it.  4 other couples will doing it too. So I think breakfast may be late on Sunday morning 

I wanted to do it tonight, but two had to be up early tomorrow morning.....yes, not a good idea.......so Saturday it is. 

No idea for food today...........will have a think.......







































Have the best Friday...........​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Can’t tell you how good it is to see you all enjoy travels.

Friday at last.  Looking forward to a couple of slow starts over the weekend.  Beautiful morning walk to school and now preparing for some paperwork and business that I’ve been postponing.

I’ve booked a slot at a National Trust property tomorrow so we will do a nature walk as I promised L we’d set up a nature table in the hallway.

This is one of the spots we stop on our morning school walk - difficult to see but there are ponies, sheep and Llamas.


----------



## keishashadow

Fry-day!

 RF - lovely scenery, smart to walk in picturesque surroundings. I generally use the local school track. It has that soft surface but oh-so boring 



Lynne G said:


> Safe travels to Mac to Keisha on Saturday.  Have fun with mouse first, Keisha.
> 
> Great day, hanging with Dix for the morning and sharing lunch, then some afternoon rides with DisneyLife’s family. Then just rested, snacked, then took a nice dip in the pool. Will most likely hit downstairs for some thing to eat for a later dinner. Then will pack up, for move over to RPR tomorrow.
> 
> Hope all are doing well.


Universal first this time. Will be at HR for 4 nights

I know better...will spend the next 5 days at WDW In line...all the time Wishing they had FOTL for onsite guests lol


schumigirl said:


> the farmer drops off eggs every week, not always 18 though....


Sounds like the start of an off-color joke  

Nyucks aside, how cool to have a farmer deliver anything to your doorstep!  



schumigirl said:


> Friends and I decided tomorrow night to have a zoom wine tasting........so, it was down to Tom and I to choose 6 wines for everyone to get........we kinda cheated as we chose 6 from our own wine selection..........lol........and everyone has managed to get them. Looking forward to it. 4 other couples will doing it too. So I think breakfast may be late on Sunday morning


Lol starting Sunday off with a mimosa just might be order


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Sorry I have been AWOL this week. Work has been very crazy (probably not the best description to use considering where I work) this week. We have been extra busy this week and I have been so tired when I get home that I just didn't want to do anything. I really need a vacation. We are planning another short trip to Busch Gardens in October.  I forget who asked me about their Halloween event.  As expected, this year it is a scaled back event. They are calling it Halloween Harvest. They are still only allowing a limited number of people in for 4 hour time slots. During the day they will have contactless trick-or-treating and a pumpkin scavenger hunt. At night there won't be any houses or scare zones, but they will have "roaming ghouls and goblins lurk around select areas of the park for distant frights and scares."

I think I mentioned before about my husband's online student who was caught plagiarizing. Well, she's back and up to her old tricks. She is also doing thins in another professor's class and was reprimanded about ti twice last  semester. I don;t understand why she hasn't been kicked out of the program.  The matter has been escalated to dh's superiors. The students is now trying to give sob stories. She says that her internet was out due to all the recent storms, she has a sick baby, and, my personal favorite, she didn't know that what she was doing was wrong.  She has even asked my husband if she can send him all of her assignments prior to their due date for him to ollie over and tell her whatshe needs to do to correct them. Umm....NO. He is not going to pre-grade her assignments.  Now get this - she is a graduate student in a Ph.D. program. 



schumigirl said:


> Yes, the farmer drops off eggs every week, not always 18 though......they have a lot of chickens up there. Not sure he realises but we always drop money in their honesty box outside, as they leave the eggs boxed up and folks come get them and leave money......sounds odd but quite common over here in certain areas. They get all of our fruit so he thinks he has to repay us somehow......


That's really cool that he does that. I would like to think that people around here would be that honest. I think most would, but then there are some...



Realfoodfans said:


> This is one of the spots we stop on our morning school walk - difficult to see but there are ponies, sheep and Llamas.


Such a pretty place to see on your walk. The closest we have is a neighboring farm with lots of cows. I can't really walk to it though, but I drive past it almost every day. It's a prime piece of real estate, but I hope the farmer never sells it to a land developer. 

I have been lurking all week and have been enjoying all of the pictures from Universal. Keep them coming. 

I need to go out now for a blood draw for my thyroid check. Never a good experience for me. I have difficult veins.


----------



## macraven

Realfoodfans said:


> .
> This is one of the spots we stop on our morning school walk - difficult to see but there are ponies, sheep and Llamas.
> 
> View attachment 527964



I was hoping you were going to say you saw a lot of cats too!


----------



## macraven

Charade, I hate needles too
I remember when you wrote about your last blood draw



Well, been not a fun last couple days for me and have been tied up with new happenings at home these days

One of our cars needed work done and was to pick it up yesterday but found out they had to order parts

Of course we found out hours after they closed as owner called to explain the delay... hours after we went there

Have not packed yet but that is normal 
Always been a last minute packer 

Hi to all!


----------



## Charade67

Our governor and his wife have tested positive for Covid 19.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Fry-day!
> 
> RF - lovely scenery, smart to walk in picturesque surroundings. I generally use the local school track. It has that soft surface but oh-so boring
> 
> 
> Universal first this time. Will be at HR for 4 nights
> 
> I know better...will spend the next 5 days at WDW In line...all the time Wishing they had FOTL for onsite guests lol
> 
> Sounds like the start of an off-color joke
> 
> Nyucks aside, how cool to have a farmer deliver anything to your doorstep!
> 
> 
> Lol starting Sunday off with a mimosa just might be order




lol.....I`ll certainly suggest mimosas......will say .......Janet said we have to....... 

Oh I love a good raunchy joke.......can`t come up with one though........we`ve known them for a long time, and we are so close to them, he drops them at the gate when he passes.....can`t remember the last time we had to buy an egg! 





Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. Sorry I have been AWOL this week. Work has been very crazy (probably not the best description to use considering where I work) this week. We have been extra busy this week and I have been so tired when I get home that I just didn't want to do anything. I really need a vacation. We are planning another short trip to Busch Gardens in October.  I forget who asked me about their Halloween event.  As expected, this year it is a scaled back event. They are calling it Halloween Harvest. They are still only allowing a limited number of people in for 4 hour time slots. During the day they will have contactless trick-or-treating and a pumpkin scavenger hunt. At night there won't be any houses or scare zones, but they will have "roaming ghouls and goblins lurk around select areas of the park for distant frights and scares."
> 
> I think I mentioned before about my husband's online student who was caught plagiarizing. Well, she's back and up to her old tricks. She is also doing thins in another professor's class and was reprimanded about ti twice last  semester. I don;t understand why she hasn't been kicked out of the program.  The matter has been escalated to dh's superiors. The students is now trying to give sob stories. She says that her internet was out due to all the recent storms, she has a sick baby, and, my personal favorite, she didn't know that what she was doing was wrong.  She has even asked my husband if she can send him all of her assignments prior to their due date for him to ollie over and tell her whatshe needs to do to correct them. Umm....NO. He is not going to pre-grade her assignments.  Now get this - she is a graduate student in a Ph.D. program.
> 
> That's really cool that he does that. I would like to think that people around here would be that honest. I think most would, but then there are some...
> 
> 
> Such a pretty place to see on your walk. The closest we have is a neighboring farm with lots of cows. I can't really walk to it though, but I drive past it almost every day. It's a prime piece of real estate, but I hope the farmer never sells it to a land developer.
> 
> I have been lurking all week and have been enjoying all of the pictures from Universal. Keep them coming.
> 
> I need to go out now for a blood draw for my thyroid check. Never a good experience for me. I have difficult veins.



Good to see you Charade.....

Not something anyone should be doing, especially such a student as that!





macraven said:


> Charade, I hate needles too
> I remember when you wrote about your last blood draw
> 
> 
> 
> Well, been not a fun last couple days for me and have been tied up with new happenings at home these days
> 
> One of our cars needed work done and was to pick it up yesterday but found out they had to order parts
> 
> Of course we found out hours after they closed as owner called to explain the delay... hours after we went there
> 
> Have not packed yet but that is normal
> Always been a last minute packer
> 
> Hi to all!



Last minute packing is the way to go mac.......

So you didn`t get the car last night after all? Goodness......glad you have your car there too if you needed anything......




Funny old day.......spoke to my cousin who lives South of Manchester this morning, she was heading to Leeds for work.......and they had snow!!! I knew it was colder up there, but snow......already 

Hope it stays up there!

Decided to make peppered chicken for tonight, creamy mashed potato has been requested and some veg.....yep, can do that. Also made a caramel apple crumble and will rustle up some custard later as I have plenty of eggs....it feels wintery although the sun has appeared the wind is still high all over the place......

We did go out this morning, but it was horrible......high winds like that are scary. The sea was quite the vision though......never seen it as wild for a long time. 

Lazy afternoon and evening......no plans to go out tomorrow so made sure we have plenty for the weekend. 

Days are passing so quickly........


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, gotta Keisha.  Just left HR now at Royal. Look me up on Sunday.  

Mac, yep, when it rains, it pours. Hope you get your car back today.

Room not ready, but at Tower 3.  Lowest level, but that’s okay.  Check in said fully booked this week.  Eek.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  I got my room and DisneyLife just got his.  A very hot one today, with late afternoon rain.  Will go back and take umbrella with me.  Chilling at the AP lounge, charging my phone.  AC, why yes!?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

So nice to be back at our home away from home!!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Just made the lunch order!


----------



## Lynne G

Potter time.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@schumigirl what strange weather - obviously we are the opposite side of the Peak District to Leeds but we’ve had a beautiful sunny day here (thank goodness as today was a school walk day) though it cooled down tonight.

@Charade67 hope you get chance to relax after your busy few days.  I too am mean when it comes to giving blood but was advised to drink a few glasses of water sometime before going for tests. Still a struggle.

Mac - no cats I’m afraid though we get plenty passing through the garden!

Keep up with your photographs!


----------



## macraven

I looked at Lynne’s pic for a minute and couldn’t figure it out

Upside down, lol 
Now I remember it!

(I like seeing the pictures even if I have to move my phone upside down.)

I have to pack and trying to check predictions for weather.
I bring a mini umbrella and rain poncho each trip.. just in case

Today we did not get afternoon rain but it will start later during the night early morning hours.

My flight had a small change and I board at 6 am.
I dread flying in stormy weather.
It’s a puddle jumper flight for 22 minutes then a real plane in Atlanta.

As soon as the first flight is at sailing altitude, it starts to fly lower nearer the airport.

Safe travels for all the homies that are leaving soon.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> I looked at Lynne’s pic for a minute and couldn’t figure it out
> 
> Upside down, lol
> Now I remember it!
> 
> (I like seeing the pictures even if I have to move my phone upside down.)
> 
> I have to pack and trying to check predictions for weather.
> I bring a mini umbrella and rain poncho each trip.. just in case
> 
> Today we did not get afternoon rain but it will start later during the night early morning hours.
> 
> My flight had a small change and I board at 6 am.
> I dread flying in stormy weather.
> It’s a puddle jumper flight for 22 minutes then a real plane in Atlanta.
> 
> As soon as the first flight is at sailing altitude, it starts to fly lower nearer the airport.
> 
> Safe travels for all the homies that are leaving soon.



Safe travels to you Mac, maybe we’ll see you next week sometime!


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> @schumigirl what strange weather - obviously we are the opposite side of the Peak District to Leeds but we’ve had a beautiful sunny day here (thank goodness as today was a school walk day) though it cooled down tonight.
> 
> @Charade67 hope you get chance to relax after your busy few days.  I too am mean when it comes to giving blood but was advised to drink a few glasses of water sometime before going for tests. Still a struggle.
> 
> Mac - no cats I’m afraid though we get plenty passing through the garden!
> 
> Keep up with your photographs!




Glad you avoided the high winds.....my cousin in Alderley Edge was complaining of high winds this morning.....definitely cooler all over the UK now........another cousin who has a farm close to Nantwich had a tree fall over during the night, did some damage to one of their barns.......nasty wind. 

It`s easing here tonight thankfully......think you might have some rain tonight according to forecast, but hasn`t eased here much all day apart from a few hours this afternoon......





macraven said:


> I looked at Lynne’s pic for a minute and couldn’t figure it out
> 
> Upside down, lol
> Now I remember it!
> 
> (I like seeing the pictures even if I have to move my phone upside down.)
> 
> I have to pack and trying to check predictions for weather.
> I bring a mini umbrella and rain poncho each trip.. just in case
> 
> Today we did not get afternoon rain but it will start later during the night early morning hours.
> 
> My flight had a small change and I board at 6 am.
> I dread flying in stormy weather.
> It’s a puddle jumper flight for 22 minutes then a real plane in Atlanta.
> 
> As soon as the first flight is at sailing altitude, it starts to fly lower nearer the airport.
> 
> Safe travels for all the homies that are leaving soon.



You and Janet have one more sleep.......

Some nice plans afoot there for both of you........

Not fond of the sound of the puddle jumper......we once flew on a plane with propellors in Sweden many years ago.....scared the living daylights out of me as there was a snow storm.....vowed never again to fly in something so small......not as bad as the helicopter though.....will NEVER fly in one voluntarily........our pilot thought he was Maverick from Top Gun!! 

My stomach thought it was in freefall.........

Yes, an umbrella is always a good idea.......



Dinner was lovely......now sampling one of our bottles of wine for tomorrow night.....we always have duplicates of ones we know we`ll like.......very nice! 

Rain is bouncing down again.....looked like snow earlier, but just so heavy. 

Planning "tattie scones" and bacon with sunny side up eggs tomorrow.....mac, you`ll miss it as you`ll be on your puddle jumper flight..........

Nice to be in and all cosy tonight.......feels very much like winter.......


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> We are planning another short trip to Busch Gardens in October. I forget who asked me about their Halloween event. As expected, this year it is a scaled back event. They are calling it Halloween Harvest. They are still only allowing a limited number of people in for 4 hour time slots. During the day they will have contactless trick-or-treating and a pumpkin scavenger hunt. At night there won't be any houses or scare zones, but they will have "roaming ghouls and goblins lurk around select areas of the park for distant frights and scares."


It was me. Thanks for that info. Was considering taking my brood down but not so sure now as it’s a looong drive for us

I know your gov has been one to take things seriously. A shame he & the mrs are ill



macraven said:


> Have not packed yet but that is normal
> Always been a last minute packer


No, really pot calling the kettle black, I’m still putting things in, then back out of suitcases lol   My head is not in the game today

sucks re car troubles


Lynne G said:


> Yay!  I got my room and DisneyLife just got his.  A very hot one today, with late afternoon rain.  Will go back and take umbrella with me.  Chilling at the AP lounge, charging my phone.  AC, why yes!?


Did the upgrade train keep chugging along?

not sure I still have ur phone #.  Hopefully, u have mine or macs somewhere.  I’m rather lax at checking emails on vacation


----------



## macraven

And besides missing the bacon in the morning, will be missing all the homies on the sans.


----------



## macraven

Keisha, Lynne has my number.
I’ll just hand my phone over to you when she calls.


----------



## Lynne G

Nope, not fond of my room, but as long as it is quiet.  Never had such a low level, but hey, it is a room and the weather has been great.  Hot hot hot.  Came back from parks and ready for a pre dinner swim.


----------



## Charade67

Somewhat productive day today. I stopped by the library to pick up the book I won,  went for my blood work, and then picked up B's new prescription swim goggles. I asked her if she wanted to start using them now or wait for her birthday. She opted to wait. 



macraven said:


> Charade, I hate needles too


 It's not so much that I hate them, but I apparently have deep veins, so they are hard to stick. I almost always have to get the blood drawn from the back of my hand. 



macraven said:


> One of our cars needed work done and was to pick it up yesterday but found out they had to order parts
> 
> Of course we found out hours after they closed as owner called to explain the delay... hours after we went there
> 
> Have not packed yet but that is normal
> Always been a last minute packer


 Hope the parts don;t are too long to her there.  I am not an early packer. I usually pack clothes the day before a trip, and toiletries the morning of.



schumigirl said:


> Funny old day.......spoke to my cousin who lives South of Manchester this morning, she was heading to Leeds for work.......and they had snow!!! I knew it was colder up there, but snow......already


 Too early for snow. I thing we had some on Colorado last week, but that was in the mountains. 



Realfoodfans said:


> @Charade67 hope you get chance to relax after your busy few days. I too am mean when it comes to giving blood but was advised to drink a few glasses of water sometime before going for tests. Still a struggle.


 Thanks. I don't plan on doing much this weekend. I try drinking water beforehand too, but it has never helped me either. 



schumigirl said:


> Not fond of the sound of the puddle jumper......we once flew on a plane with propellors in Sweden many years ago.....scared the living daylights out of me as there was a snow storm.....vowed never again to fly in something so small......not as bad as the helicopter though.....will NEVER fly in one voluntarily........our pilot thought he was Maverick from Top Gun!!


 Eek! I hate small planes. Not too fond of big ones either. I have flown in a helicopter once and it was not a terrible experience. I like it better than the time I was talked into riding in a Cessna. Never again. 



keishashadow said:


> It was me. Thanks for that info. Was considering taking my brood down but not so sure now as it’s a looong drive for us


Yeah, probably not worth a long drive for just 4 hours. Not all of the park will be open either. Hopefully they will get back to normal operations next year. 



keishashadow said:


> I know your gov has been one to take things seriously. A shame he & the mrs are ill


 The news said that he has no symptoms and his wife's are mild. Hopefully it won't get any worse. 

The number of Covid cases at B's school have dropped slightly. Hopefully they will continue to go down.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@schumigirl Alderley Edge is only 4 miles from us! Small world really.

We have started watching Designated Survivor on Netflix.  Not watched it before.  I’m not gripped yet but Kev is comfortable and much more relaxed after his busy day.

Safe travels Mac.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Happy Friday everyone!!
Just popping in to say that the weather is glorious and I appreciate every minute of it!!!!

79 degrees and sunny.....in Wisconsin....late September.  
Whoo hoo!!


----------



## macraven

Jaime if your have dates when you will be on the parks try to see me a pm
If I could meet you


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.  Another beautiful morning.  Temperatures are cooler but perfect for our trip to National Trust Dunham Massey.  

Later we are collecting flowers from Mike our florist in Chelford - a little village about four miles away where we would like to live!   He’s a great guy and does lovely arrangements.  Kev wanted a bouquet for MIL’s neighbour as she’s been so helpful - and it is her friend who has moved into MIL’s bungalow.

Time for coffee and think about brunch as I doubt that anyone else will be down here for a while.

Happy Saturday all x


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> And besides missing the bacon in the morning, will be missing all the homies on the sans.



We`ll miss you too on the boards mac.......and will keep some bacon for you!! 





Charade67 said:


> Somewhat productive day today. I stopped by the library to pick up the book I won,  went for my blood work, and then picked up B's new prescription swim goggles. I asked her if she wanted to start using them now or wait for her birthday. She opted to wait.
> 
> It's not so much that I hate them, but I apparently have deep veins, so they are hard to stick. I almost always have to get the blood drawn from the back of my hand.
> 
> Hope the parts don;t are too long to her there.  I am not an early packer. I usually pack clothes the day before a trip, and toiletries the morning of.
> 
> Too early for snow. I thing we had some on Colorado last week, but that was in the mountains.
> 
> Thanks. I don't plan on doing much this weekend. I try drinking water beforehand too, but it has never helped me either.
> 
> Eek! I hate small planes. Not too fond of big ones either. I have flown in a helicopter once and it was not a terrible experience. I like it better than the time I was talked into riding in a Cessna. Never again.
> 
> Yeah, probably not worth a long drive for just 4 hours. Not all of the park will be open either. Hopefully they will get back to normal operations next year.
> 
> The news said that he has no symptoms and his wife's are mild. Hopefully it won't get any worse.
> 
> The number of Covid cases at B's school have dropped slightly. Hopefully they will continue to go down.




Hope you enjoy the book, and glad your blood work is done. 

Yes, far too early for snow anywhere.....and glad to hear cases at your daughter`s school are dropping. 





Realfoodfans said:


> @schumigirl Alderley Edge is only 4 miles from us! Small world really.
> 
> We have started watching Designated Survivor on Netflix.  Not watched it before.  I’m not gripped yet but Kev is comfortable and much more relaxed after his busy day.
> 
> Safe travels Mac.




It is indeed a small world. I have a lot of relatives around the Manchester area.

We watched Designated Survivor, disappointed it ended without being renewed for another season, so lots of loose ends when it was done. 





J'aime Paris said:


> Happy Friday everyone!!
> Just popping in to say that the weather is glorious and I appreciate every minute of it!!!!
> 
> 79 degrees and sunny.....in Wisconsin....late September.
> Whoo hoo!!



That is lovely Lori.....glad you`re enjoying some nicer weather.......





Still breezy here this morning, grey and no real sunshine yet. No plans to go out at all today.......highlight of my day will be laying out the glasses for the wine tasting tonight........we have chosen 3 reds, two whites and a prosecco......nice! None of us like any Rose.....

Tom will pop out for the usual take out first........no cooking tonight. 

We slept much later this morning, it was so nice for a change and breakfast was a treat with the "tattie scones" and will keep us going all day till dinner. 

Plan to do laundry and some housework today. Already got a load out on the line although looks too windy to be honest. Will see how it goes........



And safe travels to our lovely mac and Janet today.........finally travel day is here  Have a blast ladies.......








































Have a lovely Saturday 




​


----------



## macraven

At the airport taking off soon 
Thanks Schumi !


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Mac.  And safe travels to Keisha too.

Ack, the mention of English snow! Good Morning Schumi and Julie.

To be a nice and sunny, hot 91 today, with that rain chance later in the day. We were not rain losers yesterday. There were some dark clouds later in the evening, but no rain, it was sticky hot yesterday, that pool break before dinner was perfect way to cool down. It has been warm nights, last year, I remember wearing lightweight pants in the evenings, so far, no need to change from shorts, the evenings have been warm, like 80’s until the wee hours go to 78 or 79.

Happy Saturday to all the homies.


----------



## macraven

Now about ready to take off from Orlando 
It’s so close now...

Thank you lynne, Schumi and all my homies !

Hope all the homies are doing good !


----------



## Lynne G

And got moved to Tower 1.  Boo, but at least a high floor:

Apparently Royal hasn’t cleaned their windows for awhile.  That grayish is the dirty window.  The sky is blue with no clouds.  Hotel seems very busy, many are staying one or two nights, I assume to get into those HHN houses only done this weekend.  

Doing SW for awhile, then maybe pool time or if get back early enough, some more park time.


----------



## macraven

You have a nice view of Doom!


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Now about ready to take off from Orlando
> It’s so close now...
> 
> Thank you lynne, Schumi and all my homies !
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing good !



Woot!   Yay Mac.


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> You have a nice view of Doom!



True.  A park view.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

We are about 50-75 back in line for Toothfairy.

Waiting for doors to open!

At least this part is air conditioned!!!


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 






Safe travels to Mac and Keisha today you will be in your happy place before to long.







J'aime Paris said:


> Thank you!  Damage is fixable and we will keep our chins up!
> And very much looking forward to RPR



I’am so sorry to hear you did have some damage. Yes,  keeping the chin up and moving forward is a positive attitude for sure. Have a wonderful time at RPR.





Lynne G said:


> Nice you had a good meal there, DisneyLife. I have seen mixed reviews of it on the AP Facebook page. I was not fond of the meal I had there 2 years ago, and have not been back. I may see if they have the milkshakes quick service. I did like mine enough, but they are pricey. I have a couple of the plastic cups they come in. I put stuff in them on my desk at home.



My sister and I went to Toothsome a couple of months after it first opened and the food and service were awesome. It has slowly went downhill. So sad, as I really like it there. Still stop in and try it every trip in hopes things are going to improve though.




schumigirl said:


> Have a lovely weekend with your family Robo....spending time with a baby is always gorgeous! And I`m sure you`ll be all ready for your time in Orlando.



Thank you. Looking forward to seeing sweet Jude today and everyone as we celebrate his first birthday. Will be small gathering as we want to protect him.




schumigirl said:


> Yes, we`re loooking forward to getting away soon for another little trip.......hope the steaks and wine were lovely.......



Thank you, Steaks were delicious. Wine was very good.




schumigirl said:


> Planning "tattie scones" and bacon with sunny side up eggs tomorro



Sounds yummy. Have a fun wine tasting this evening.




J'aime Paris said:


> Happy Friday everyone!!
> Just popping in to say that the weather is glorious and I appreciate every minute of it!!!!
> 
> 79 degrees and sunny.....in Wisconsin....late September.
> Whoo hoo!!



Great to hear you are getting some nice warm weather. Have a great weekend.


Lynne looks like you and Disxumi had a great time. Keep the pictures coming.

I was up far to early this morning. I need to get some packing done before party this afternoon. I leave very early tomorrow morning. I’am driving. Will head home first then up to Universal on Tuesday.
Lynne you have my phone number to text me. Look forward to a visit. If anyone wants to meet up and say hi let me know.

I’am bringing some of the masks I make and would be happy to give some to the Sans family.

I did a good house cleaning yesterday and did some prep of some meals for hubby while I’am away.  Find it funny that I feel the need to clean house before I leave on vacation. I have read here that others do it to.

I have not slept well past few nights. I have these times were that just happens. Usually lasts a week or two then gets better. The joys of getting older.......LOL

Looking forward to some fun Universal time.  Hope I’am able to see the two houses.



Have a great Saturday Sans family.


----------



## J'aime Paris

macraven said:


> Now about ready to take off from Orlando
> It’s so close now...
> 
> Thank you lynne, Schumi and all my homies !
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing good !


Have a fantastic time!!!!


----------



## Disxuni

After a day of recovery I'm alive again.  

Hope all you homies are good and staying safe, whether traveling, in the parks, or at home!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Robo, I hope you get a better sleep tonight.  And yes, will text you, as will be so nice to meet up with you.  

Hanging with this Nemo:

Long enough line to get in, arrived about 10 minutes before opening.  I like that you don’t have to have bag searched if it is small, and they opened so many lanes I was through quick.  10 minute wait and scared myself on Manta, then now waiting for the 10:30 Dolphin Show.  Treating starts at 11:30.  Somewhat crowded, but yay, lots of shady sops to stop at.  

Yay for DisneyLife for AC while in line.

Good Morning Dix, enjoyed my time and meal with you.  Good luck with the rest of your classes.


----------



## Lynne G

Treat time at SW:


Yum, got some good treats and back for some more dark side fun.


----------



## Lynne G

Waiting for a spy. 

Was told at entry going back to finger scan on Monday.  I think I used  my thumb last time, but most likely, will have to reset.  Don’t care.  But FYI for those coming this Monday and later.  

And no virtual lines for any now.  May try around 4 or go there around 4, and see if they let me stand in line without virtual reservation.


----------



## Lynne G

Very warm night, and came back to hotel with the masses, and Robo, YMCA and Sweet Caroline ride back.  Enjoy seeing the lighting of City Walk as we sail by:


May all have a peaceful and most restful night.,


----------



## Lynne G

And while not the dark side, some more SW picks:

Get to watch from below the trainer feeling the rays.


Yeah, another upside down pick, but always enjoy the dolphin show.  



Second upside pick, beautiful weather, hot, as was crossing the water. 
Ah, three for three upside down, but Shark!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hope Charade is ok - I worry when no night light! 

Not slept well but a beautiful sunrise.  Another beautiful dayI sat peacefully in the kitchen/family room with Louie and tried to go back to sleep but no luck.

We will be having a quiet day today.  Home roast dinner and a movie later.  J is up and on the trampoline.  Kev and Em will watch the F1 and I’m going to go over to Dad’s for a short visit to pack up some more china for a charity.

Another thank you Lynne for the pictures.


----------



## Lynne G

Julie, your welcome, it has been a fun trip so far. Quiet days are good ones.  Nice you are sharing with others, by donating.  We did too, and we all feel like we hope those buying my mom’s things that we donated, will enjoy them as much as my mom did.  It took us awhile to pack up all that was not needed or wanted.  Hugs.  

Schumi, had a very nice late meal, and great service at Confisco Grill.

Another hot one and a stormy day. Thinking of using early entry and have some dry park fun, then go back to hotel, change to my flip flops, and bring an umbrella before going back. I don’t mind putting it in a locker, if I have to. It is small, but larger than my bag, so I will just clip it on and off when needed to be used and stowed for a bit.

Super wonderful Sunday to all the homies.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 528154
> 
> 
> View attachment 528151
> 
> Safe travels to Mac and Keisha today you will be in your happy place before to long.
> 
> View attachment 528149
> 
> View attachment 528150
> 
> 
> 
> I’am so sorry to hear you did have some damage. Yes,  keeping the chin up and moving forward is a positive attitude for sure. Have a wonderful time at RPR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister and I went to Toothsome a couple of months after it first opened and the food and service were awesome. It has slowly went downhill. So sad, as I really like it there. Still stop in and try it every trip in hopes things are going to improve though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Looking forward to seeing sweet Jude today and everyone as we celebrate his first birthday. Will be small gathering as we want to protect him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Steaks were delicious. Wine was very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy. Have a fun wine tasting this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear you are getting some nice warm weather. Have a great weekend.
> 
> 
> Lynne looks like you and Disxumi had a great time. Keep the pictures coming.
> 
> I was up far to early this morning. I need to get some packing done before party this afternoon. I leave very early tomorrow morning. I’am driving. Will head home first then up to Universal on Tuesday.
> Lynne you have my phone number to text me. Look forward to a visit. If anyone wants to meet up and say hi let me know.
> 
> I’am bringing some of the masks I make and would be happy to give some to the Sans family.
> 
> I did a good house cleaning yesterday and did some prep of some meals for hubby while I’am away.  Find it funny that I feel the need to clean house before I leave on vacation. I have read here that others do it to.
> 
> I have not slept well past few nights. I have these times were that just happens. Usually lasts a week or two then gets better. The joys of getting older.......LOL
> 
> Looking forward to some fun Universal time.  Hope I’am able to see the two houses.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Saturday Sans family.
> 
> View attachment 528153
> 
> View attachment 528152
> 
> View attachment 528155




Have a safe journey home Robo......and hope the little one had a lovely birthday........yes, I am one who cleans everything (again) before I leave on vacations......my friends already think I`m a clean freak at the best of times, but there is something about getting everything done again before we leave.....

Don`t think I`ll ever change now........






Lynne G said:


> Schumi, had a very nice late meal, and great service at Confisco Grill.
> 
> Another hot one and a stormy day. Thinking of using early entry and have some dry park fun, then go back to hotel, change to my flip flops, and bring an umbrella before going back. I don’t mind putting it in a locker, if I have to. It is small, but larger than my bag, so I will just clip it on and off when needed to be used and stowed for a bit.
> 
> Super wonderful Sunday to all the homies.



Glad you enjoyed Confisco Lynne.....we tell everyone to go there, it`s far superior to Mythos and has never disappointed us.

Enjoy your day....





Had a fun wine tasting last night.....that kind of stretched on longer than we planned......soooooo......slept a little later this morning.

Tom just made me a roll with bacon and and an egg in it this morning, and just for good measure added a potato scone too......biggest roll I`ve seen for a while.......but it was delicious with a big mug of tea.......

One of my friends from last night txt me to say she is hungover......lol.....she`s a lightweight.......we feel fine.....but maybe dind`t drink as much as she did......told her you didn`t have to finish the bottles......oh dear!

Dinner is shortribs done in the slow cooker in ale, stock, crushed peppercorn and some herbs.....will do mashed potato and some kind of veg.......and making an apple crumble and will rustle up some custard again.....lovely Sunday evening dinner.

Grey here this morning, so it`ll be a day at home with feet up this afternoon......watch the first two laps of the Grand Prix and unless there`s an incident to make it exciting.....will switch off.

No need for lunch after a large breakfast. Perfect Sunday.......but will look at making some dinner reservations for our Cotswolds visit soon......there are so many places to choose from........




























Happy Sunday and hope mac and Keisha are having fun......sounds like they are already ​


----------



## Disxuni

That wine and roll sounds so good...

I wanna try Confisco someday. There's a lot of places I haven't surprisingly tried. So I need to make sure to do that sometime.

All the photos are great and all the meet and greets are nice! Everyone be safe when traveling, or going about on your daily life.

And thanks for the luck on classes! Welp! I need it. I hope all the homies are doing alright.


----------



## macraven

Realfoodfans said:


> Hope Charade is ok - I worry when no night light!
> 
> 
> 
> We will be having a quiet day today.  Home roast dinner and a movie later.  J is up and on the trampoline.  Kev and Em will watch the F1 and I’m going to go over to Dad’s for a short visit to pack up some more china for a charity.


You had a roast dinner and didn’t share with the homies?!
I love red meat!


----------



## Realfoodfans

macraven said:


> You had a roast dinner and didn’t share with the homies?!
> I love red meat!


Still cooking Mac! I’ll make up some extra plates - just waiting for the roast potatoes to cook


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all. We scored


slow start to evening  met Mac, we walked on both houses, bride of Frankenstein Was great fun

dinner at HRC, BD BOGO steaks were surprisingly great. Don’t usually work this place into trip

yes, we do get excited by any Goodyear blimp sighting






Lynne G said:


> Waiting for a spy.
> 
> Was told at entry going back to finger scan on Monday.  I think I used  my thumb last time, but most likely, will have to reset.  Don’t care.  But FYI for those coming this Monday and later.
> 
> And no virtual lines for any now.  May try around 4 or go there around 4, and see if they let me stand in line without virtual reservation.


Ew cause who doesn’t want to touch that right now. WTH???

No VR at 8 am was annoying  What’s going on there? Shut out yesterday at 4 pm too

nice catching u at boat dock yesterday.  Text when in parks to say hi today or tomorrow

maybe we will run into DLPN while at HRH. Not that I know what he & his family look like lol



schumigirl said:


> .yes, I am one who cleans everything (again) before I leave on vacations......my


Same lol


schumigirl said:


> Happy Sunday and hope mac and Keisha are having fun......sounds like they are already


Yes. You are sorely missed. Will be heading over soon to parks


----------



## Lynne G

Walked onto Hagrids!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all. We scored
> 
> View attachment 528318View attachment 528319
> slow start to evening  met Mac, we walked on both houses, bride of Frankenstein Was great fun
> 
> dinner at HRC, BD BOGO steaks were surprisingly great. Don’t usually work this place into trip
> 
> yes, we do get excited by any Goodyear blimp sighting
> 
> 
> View attachment 528320
> 
> 
> Ew cause who doesn’t want to touch that right now. WTH???
> 
> No VR at 8 am was annoying  What’s going on there? Shut out yesterday at 4 pm too
> 
> nice catching u at boat dock yesterday.  Text when in parks to say hi today or tomorrow
> 
> maybe we will run into DLPN while at HRH. Not that I know what he & his family look like lol
> 
> 
> Same lol
> 
> Yes. You are sorely missed. Will be heading over soon to parks



Awwww, thanks! 

Nice win on the view and room.......always good to hear you got a result......and always nice to see a picture of your lovely mister.......

Have a great day and good to see you both check in........


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Realfoodfans

Another gorgeous day.  Perfect blue sky - cooler temperature but amazing we are still getting such good weather.  

Kev and J took Louie over the fields while I was at Dad’s this morning.  I could spend all day there pottering about - still feels like home though gradually reducing what is left.  It was such a great home to grow up in - Bramhall was just a little village at that time though developed and developed ever since it’s still got a nice centre.  Anyone know the James Taylor song “Our town”? That chokes me up every time (was used in one of the Cars movies).

Looking at next year for travel it still does not look hopeful for heading to Orlando.  So frustrating to not have that longed for focus and planning.  We are still considering a motor home so that we can just head off but caravans and RV’s are selling like hot cakes and parks hard to book ontoBundt like hotels.  Should not complain I know.

Ok time to finish the veggies off ready for dinner.  Hope everyone is having a chilled Sunday.


----------



## schumigirl

Disxuni said:


> That wine and roll sounds so good...
> 
> I wanna try Confisco someday. There's a lot of places I haven't surprisingly tried. So I need to make sure to do that sometime.
> 
> All the photos are great and all the meet and greets are nice! Everyone be safe when traveling, or going about on your daily life.
> 
> And thanks for the luck on classes! Welp! I need it. I hope all the homies are doing alright.



Sorry, missed your post earlier. 

Yes, Confisco Grille is wonderful. 

Everyone heads to Mythos, but we find service and food is far superior in CG. They changed their menu last year too and added some lovely new dishes.....ribs being one. 

I don`t think you`d be disappointed. We first went in 2007 and it`s always been a huge success.


----------



## Lynne G

Julie, it is so frustrating when borders will open.  I feel for you.  

See, starting morning right:

Hehe, should have asked my little one where camera was.  She always knows where the camera is.


----------



## Disxuni

Wooooooooooo! Awesome pictures from all of you. 

I didn't go to Mytho's really until I got a pass this time and only, because people talked and shown pics of the fork, knife, and spoon grilled cheese. However, I am definitely going to try them. I've heard good things about them from other bloggers as well and you seem to know your stuff @schumigirl, so definitely going to try them when I finally get a chance.


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> Hey all. We scored
> 
> View attachment 528318View attachment 528319




Super view!  Well done!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Another Confisco Grille fan!!  Used to simply walk past, didn't really know it existed.... until I saw the food pictures from Carole's TRs.  Gave it a try and now it's a must do for me


----------



## schumigirl

Disxuni said:


> Wooooooooooo! Awesome pictures from all of you.
> 
> I didn't go to Mytho's really until I got a pass this time and only, because people talked and shown pics of the fork, knife, and spoon grilled cheese. However, I am definitely going to try them. I've heard good things about them from other bloggers as well and you seem to know your stuff @schumigirl, so definitely going to try them when I finally get a chance.




Thanks Disxuni........I never really hear anything negative about Confisco.......it used to be like a hidden gem and so many hadn’t heard of it........one family I told swore there wasn’t even a restaurant there when I described it.......lol.......when they finally tried it, they loved it.





J'aime Paris said:


> Another Confisco Grille fan!!  Used to simply walk past, didn't really know it existed.... until I saw the food pictures from Carole's TRs.  Gave it a try and now it's a must do for me




That always makes me smile Lori.........yes, so many say the same......didn‘t know it existed........glad you love it though......




Heard from our two ladies in the park today .......sounds like a warm one there.......

We aren’t so warm......most of us have to go down to 40F overnight early hours.......and we’ll be low 60’s most of the week.....

Enjoyed short ribs for dinner......oh my they are lush! Cooked all day in the slow cooker and then creamy mash with carrots......that gravy is beautiful!

Didn‘t bother with Apple crumble as we still had some pavlova I made earlier.......it’s gone now. I only eat a little when I make it as it’s so sweet, but so nice.

Will be an early night tonight I think after our late one last night.

Hope your Sunday is a good one.....


----------



## keishashadow

Abbreviated day in parks, nice to ride with Mac & Lynne, then meet the DLPNs.

Bourne was interesting, well done stunt show.
Now, chillin like villains   Have decided we definitely like bride of Frankenstein house the best!

Waiting for a couple of cold ones to magically appear. Time here is flying. Need to commando tomorrow to catch up


----------



## macraven

I finally get to see the Bourne show 
A ten more minutes and all can enter.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Abbreviated day in parks, nice to ride with Mac & Lynne, then meet the DLPNs.
> 
> Bourne was interesting, well done stunt show.
> Now, chillin like villains   Have decided we definitely like bride of Frankenstein house the best!
> 
> View attachment 528440Waiting for a couple of cold ones to magically appear. Time here is flying. Need to commando tomorrow to catch up
> 
> View attachment 528440



Nice pics Janet.......looks very relaxing.......

Yes, heard good things about that house.......enjoy those cold ones......


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I finally get to see the Bourne show
> A ten more minutes and we can enter.



Hope you enjoy it........


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Quick check in to say hello!


Our boys found something cool at Islands today!

@Lynne G was along also!

Will have a little rest and clean up for another nice dinner tonight!!!


----------



## macraven

There are a few peeps that are on uoap Facebook and they hide rocks like that they paint so readers can find them.

Nice thing those peeps do!


----------



## Lynne G

Went back around 4:30.  Changed into bathing suit and enjoyed pool for about a half hour.  Then took a hot shower, that made me feel so much better.  Snacked and went back to park, entering around 6.  The TM at Tooth Fairy was begging for people to come, so I did.  Walk on, then did minions as a express walk on, the got a so full feeling bbq beef brisket crape.  It was made hot in temp, and was very tasty.  The bbq sauce was sweet, then it had a hot tingle that made it great.  I will definitely try a sweet one next time.  Since my snack included fruit, I figured rather have some meat.  Then did shooting aliens twice, rode gringets, then as saw some lightning, walked into transformers with express, then decided, time to leave at ten to 8.  Knew with all the lightning, no boat.  But I could tell the rain was coming, so a quick walking back to hotel, with only a few drops of rain on me.  Tomorrow looks more rainy, so will bring my umbrella and wear my flip flops.  

End to a great day, meeting up with Mac, Keisha, and DisneyLife. Was cool the older DisneyLife kid found that stone.

So, some park picks to light up your night:


Sorry, only 1 or of three right side up.  

Have a perfect restful Sunday night.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. It has been a mostly lazy day. We spent a little bit of time with B today. She texted me yesterday and asked if we could take her to church today. The girl she usually gets a ride with is self isolating. She told us today that her roommate will be graduating at the end of the semester, so it looks like she will get a new roomie in the spring.



Lynne G said:


> And got moved to Tower 1. Boo, but at least a high floor:


Nice view though.



Robo56 said:


> I did a good house cleaning yesterday and did some prep of some meals for hubby while I’am away. Find it funny that I feel the need to clean house before I leave on vacation. I have read here that others do it to.


 I clean tool I hate coming back to a messy house.



schumigirl said:


> Glad you enjoyed Confisco Lynne.....we tell everyone to go there, it`s far superior to Mythos and has never disappointed us.


 I'm going to have to give that one a try the next time we are there. DH loves Mythos, so we will be going there too.



Disxuni said:


> I wanna try Confisco someday. There's a lot of places I haven't surprisingly tried. So I need to make sure to do that sometime.


We always seem to go back to the same places every time. I told dh that I wanted to try all new places when we go to Disney in March. He whined and insisted that we have to go to the Brown Derby (again). We finally came to the agreement that we will go to Brown Der by, but B and I get to choose the rest of the restaurants.



keishashadow said:


> Hey all. We scored


Great view for you too.



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Our boys found something cool at Islands today!


 Painting and hiding rocks used to be really big here. I haven’t found a painted rock in a very long time.

I should be going to sleep now, but I took a nap this afternoon, so I will be awake for awhile.
I got
My puzzle back from Hobby Lobby. I think Caspian thinks it’s a mirror.


----------



## macraven

Lynne lucky you
You did not look like a drowned rat like Janet, Dave and I 

It was sprinkling quite a bit when we got done with dinner at city walk.
Decided after a long wait, to walk back to our hotels.

Dave checked the weather app and rain would continue for another hour at that point.

It poured and some lightening when I walked back to RP.
Umbrella did not save me from a soaking.

Soaked completely down to my undies....
No idea how long it will take for my shoes to dry out

Tomorrow looks not great so wearing sandals to the parks.

Glad you missed the heavy rain.

Hope all the homies are doing fine.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.....that bbq crepe looked lovely in the images we saw of it......definitely one to try......


Charade........Mythos has been so much a hit or miss for us, but our last visit was just awful, so will be a while before we every give it a try again....I think you`ll like CG. 


mac......oh my goodness you and Janet did get drenched.......I read the emails first then came here.......reminded me of the night theTom, myself and Kyle got drenched through to the bone walking back to RP......we looked as though we had jumped in the pool! Thank goodness for the hot towels waiting for us....the locals are glad of the rain....tourists not so much.........hope you both have a lovely day today.......and loving hearing all about it........




Beautiful sunny but chilly morning here.......very autumnal which we love. 

Few things to do this morning then this afternoon we have a meeting with someone who we see twice a year....always a pleasure to see him.

That usually runs on for a couple of hours as we tend to ramble off course a lot.......so dinner will be something simple.......

But loving this crisp sunny morning.....












































Have a brilliant Monday...............​


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, last night, started seeing the lightning as I got out of Gringots, and still seeing that lightning coming closer, after I got off being a transformer, I checked my phone’s weather radar app.  Eek, green and yellow coming ever so closer. I think I trotted and walked fast, and made it from the Studios to the hotel in about 12 minutes.  I was kinda worried I would be the only one walking, but nope, and passed many. They did offer bus back from City garage, but there was a mass of people heading that way, as I assume many to return to their cars. I thought no way would I wait for a bus, and by the time I found the bus loop for the hotels, it would take much longer than just walking.  I wish I was at still at the HR, as would have been a very short time scamper.  So sorry to hear Keisha and Mac getting drenched.  Wringing out clothes is not fun.  Wet sneakers and shoes, yuck, even less fun.  I hope  all dries quickly.  

You would think, after a week, I would be sleeping later. Nope. Up at 4:30, tried to get back to sleep, but wired to be an early bird. And with the parks not opening late, have not been out much past 10 any night. So plenty of evening time to relax. Kinda like home, and there I am always the first one up. Sometimes DH is, but most of the time, nope. My week day off, I usually do go back to sleep, as know it’s a good time to do so. But that does not happen every time either.

A marvelous Monday to all the homies.

Good Morning:


----------



## macraven

Good rainy morning homies!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Good rainy morning homies!



Hope you didn`t get as soaked as you did last night! And glad you brought that umbrella.....




Very productive day here for us......our meeting rambled on a bit, so we went for fish and chips for dinner. Very nice Monday evening dinner. Big mug of tea to follow.....

Feels very cool tonight, as we passed the front coming back the waves were bashing against the sea wall fairly harsh, but doesn`t feel too breezy. Lovely sunset despite the cloud around.

Lazy night ahead......another mug of tea I think in a while. 

Another Monday down........


----------



## Disxuni

@Charade67 that's good that you and B at least get to choose the other ones!

Nice to see all the photos. It looks like all you guys are being rained on a lot. It was definitely pouring here yesterday afternoon. We lost power and internet briefly. 

I kind of distracted myself for most of the day and now trying to study a little bit so I can finish up and do my assignment that is due Weds. I should already be doing that, but oops...


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Disxuni said:


> @Charade67 that's good that you and B at least get to choose the other ones!
> 
> Nice to see all the photos. It looks like all you guys are being rained on a lot. It was definitely pouring here yesterday afternoon. We lost power and internet briefly.
> 
> I kind of distracted myself for most of the day and now trying to study a little bit so I can finish up and do my assignment that is due Weds. I should already be doing that, but oops...



The weather has been perfectly hot we avoided the rain last night and a few spotty showers avoided today.

Really absolutely wonderful hot just how I like it!!!

Hope you get caught up on the assignment easily.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh a nice yellow weather radar color over us with lots of lightning.  At least got hours of park time, and quite a few rides, before I again hurried inside, but this time with an umbrella.  Only got more heavy rain as I got close to inside.  Just my one shoulder  has a little wet, and I wore flip flops, and took them off to trot fast.

Hope all the homies here are inside and dry.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Got the email about the Velocicoaster today.

Nice to have a video finally showing the actual coaster.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Ooh a nice yellow weather radar color over us with lots of lightning.  At least got hours of park time, and quite a few rides, before I again hurried inside, but this time with an umbrella.  Only got more heavy rain as I got close to inside.  Just my one shoulder  has a little wet, and I wore flip flops, and took them off to trot fast.
> 
> Hope all the homies here are inside and dry.



Can’t say the same for Janet, her Mr and me.

We experienced the rain again today.
I’m drying my clothes with a hair dryer in my room.
Lol
No boats were running so it’s the third day I walk back from the park to the hotel.

But it beats sitting at home so no complaints about the weather.


----------



## Lynne G

A late afternoon downpour, but some fun pictures from today:

Starting the morning, it was overcast, then sunny for a bit.

Love that Universal always has characters around:

To see the Horror Show, you have to enter down the street a little, as they set this stage in front of the normal entry. 

Seems rain is in the forecast tomorrow too, but will try to get into early entry. And hoping to try a sweet crepe later in the morning. I still miss the lemon with fresh strawberries and whip cream crepe that Toothsome first had on its menu, that you could also get by ordering their quick service menu. They did away with it not much after offering it. The new crepe cart has one similar, but it is not the same. I will say, the crepe size the cart uses is on the large size.

Oh Mac, I think you need a clothes dryer, not a hair one in your room. Sorry to hear was soaked again. I was very glad I had my umbrella, as those of the path I saw and passed, had no rain protection. I bet they were soaked too, by the time they got back inside.

May go into City Walk.  Overcast evening.  75 out, so if I do go, may put very light weight pants on.

May all have a wonderful Monday night.  Watch Football.  And woot for that new coaster news DisneyLife. 

And yes, finger print entry now.  And woot!  The finger I used was the right one, and quick entry via AP line.


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone.  I have spent most of today feeling very thankful for my family. I have a friend in Georgia who I may have mentioned in the past. Her daughter used to run away from home a lot when she was in middle and high school. In the past 2 years the girl has been arrested 4 times for shoplifting. The last time she was arrested she also had heroin in her possession. She was allowed to go to an intensive drug treatment program in lieu of confinement, but left the program after 5 weeks.  She had a court date today and was facing possible prison time.  What she got is 23 months in the county jail followed by 17 months felony probation. He mother is hoping that this will be the thing that finally makes her examine her life choices and convinces her to change her behavior. The girl is only 20 years old. Just 7 months older than B. It's a little unnerving. I can't even imagine what my friend has been going through these past few years. 

Sorry for the downer. I have just been thinking a lot today about what if that was my child.  I feel like driving over to campus and giving B a big hug. 

I need to go make something for dinner.  It's getting late, so probably a quick meal of corned beef and pastrami sandwiches. 

Sorry to hear that y'all are getting soaked at Universal.


----------



## macraven

Lynne I did not to the fingerprint today for the park entry 
Card scanned today
Or did you mean it starts tomorrow?


----------



## snowpack

Work has overtaken my life and I try to read when I can, but its not much.  Cannot wait until the company moves and we hire help. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Lynne I did not to the fingerprint today for the park entry
> Card scanned today
> Or did you mean it starts tomorrow?



Don’t know, but when I entered the Studios this morning, I did a finger print scan with my AP scan. Maybe they are not consistent yet? On Sunday, the TM that scanned me, said we will be going to finger scans starting tomorrow. So, that is what I reported. Guess we will see if all finger scanning tomorrow.

Charade, yeah, I am very very thankful my kids are who they are. I am sending sympathy and hugs to that mom, and hoping at 20 years old, daughter still has time to turn her life around. I hope that kid gets the help and support she needs and stops leading a criminal life.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> You did not look like a drowned rat like Janet, Dave and I


As We walked back to HRH, me in bare feet, since the slide sandals, in water that was getting close to shin height in spots...started to think “what if there are snakes in the water? Ew ew ew



Lynne G said:


> Hope all the homies here are inside and dry.


a hard no lol


macraven said:


> But it beats sitting at home so no complaints about the weather.


Bingo!


macraven said:


> Lynne I did not to the fingerprint today for the park entry
> Card scanned today
> Or did you mean it starts tomorrow?


We did today, who doesn’t want to touch that germY thing?


snowpack said:


> View attachment 528617
> 
> 
> Work has overtaken my life and I try to read when I can, but its not much.  Cannot wait until the company moves and we hire help. Hope everyone is doing well.


Cute kittie!


haven’t yet wrapped my brain around ‘characters’ in masks

Tribute store very well done,perhaps some gags from original house sets?

Frankenstein? Or not IDK but interesting 

Not going to pass up a glow in the dark donut even tho finnegans res in 10 minutes

Hope they resurrect Beetlejuice house next year
This was better in person, loved how it moved


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Keisha, I really liked how they themed the tribute store this year. Much more expanded one too.  Great pictures.  Thanks for sharing.  Yep, my path return was barefoot too.

And a FYI for those that want a HHN item signed. From 1 pm to, I think 3pm, tomorrow, Universal will have some of their creative people outside on the side of the tribute store, to sign your items. Not all the same ones I had sign, but cool thing to do, if you are interested in such.

Eh, decided snacking and screen watching. Comfy, so no need to see City Walk tonight.

Liight for tonight:


----------



## Monykalyn

Loving the Universal pictures!! Wishing I was there with ya'll! Ah well-next year. 
Had a whole long post with quotes and something glitched and lost it all. Happening more often it seems, with ads popping up more when on ipad too.
Hope all are doing well. Can't believe it is almost October - after spring took 357 years seems rest of year is going faster (and good riddance to 2020 too!)  Rained and stormed Sunday (needed the rain) but otherwise beautiful, crisp and sunny.

Father in Law (hubs step dad) diagnosed with covid over weekend-was in hospital over night but home now. When they went to family doc on Thurs with symptoms the idiot doc refused to do a covid test as it is "overblown".  "overblown" or not still do your duty! They were at our house week ago friday, so we are all in quarantine-he started feeling bad a week ago Saturday.  Thankfully he is in terrific shape for 77. Mother in law to get tested Tuesday, hubs will get tested Friday. Hub spent most time with them when they were here and he briefly stopped by their house this weekend before FiL went to hospital. So hubs also isolating. And I start with regular testing next week so I can go back to my nursing homes on a limited basis!! So excited to do that ! Well not getting brain tickled but to actually get back in "real" work mode!

Any TM rumors of when the new coaster actually opens? I saw the "official" announcement but...`

And one silver lining of having to fully pay for own health insurance - this year the insurance company didn't meet the mandated guideline on spending a required level of premiums money on actual care-so getting a hefty refund of premium money. Of course company wants to keep it as a "rebate" for future premiums-uh uh-way too much to do that-called and requested check. Alysa's bills from her chest xrays and dr visit part due are rolling in. 

Keep the Uni pics coming!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Monykalyn said:


> Loving the Universal pictures!! Wishing I was there with ya'll! Ah well-next year.
> Had a whole long post with quotes and something glitched and lost it all. Happening more often it seems, with ads popping up more when on ipad too.
> Hope all are doing well. Can't believe it is almost October - after spring took 357 years seems rest of year is going faster (and good riddance to 2020 too!)  Rained and stormed Sunday (needed the rain) but otherwise beautiful, crisp and sunny.
> 
> Father in Law (hubs step dad) diagnosed with covid over weekend-was in hospital over night but home now. When they went to family doc on Thurs with symptoms the idiot doc refused to do a covid test as it is "overblown".  "overblown" or not still do your duty! They were at our house week ago friday, so we are all in quarantine-he started feeling bad a week ago Saturday.  Thankfully he is in terrific shape for 77. Mother in law to get tested Tuesday, hubs will get tested Friday. Hub spent most time with them when they were here and he briefly stopped by their house this weekend before FiL went to hospital. So hubs also isolating. And I start with regular testing next week so I can go back to my nursing homes on a limited basis!! So excited to do that ! Well not getting brain tickled but to actually get back in "real" work mode!
> 
> Any TM rumors of when the new coaster actually opens? I saw the "official" announcement but...`
> 
> And one silver lining of having to fully pay for own health insurance - this year the insurance company didn't meet the mandated guideline on spending a required level of premiums money on actual care-so getting a hefty refund of premium money. Of course company wants to keep it as a "rebate" for future premiums-uh uh-way too much to do that-called and requested check. Alysa's bills from her chest xrays and dr visit part due are rolling in.
> 
> Keep the Uni pics coming!!



Hope everyone will be ok.


New coaster summer 2021


----------



## Monykalyn

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> New coaster summer 2021


Finally got the email...yeah knew they said "summer" but was wondering if there were any rumors of when TM previews or anything may be coming. Probably waaaaayyyyy too early for those though!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Hello everyone.  I have spent most of today feeling very thankful for my family. I have a friend in Georgia who I may have mentioned in the past. Her daughter used to run away from home a lot when she was in middle and high school. In the past 2 years the girl has been arrested 4 times for shoplifting. The last time she was arrested she also had heroin in her possession. She was allowed to go to an intensive drug treatment program in lieu of confinement, but left the program after 5 weeks.  She had a court date today and was facing possible prison time.  What she got is 23 months in the county jail followed by 17 months felony probation. He mother is hoping that this will be the thing that finally makes her examine her life choices and convinces her to change her behavior. The girl is only 20 years old. Just 7 months older than B. It's a little unnerving. I can't even imagine what my friend has been going through these past few years.
> 
> Sorry for the downer. I have just been thinking a lot today about what if that was my child.  I feel like driving over to campus and giving B a big hug.
> 
> I need to go make something for dinner.  It's getting late, so probably a quick meal of corned beef and pastrami sandwiches.
> 
> Sorry to hear that y'all are getting soaked at Universal.




Such a worry for her mother. Yes, hopefully now she has help, she can turn her life around. Drugs are sucha dreadful thing. To know your kids have taken stuff like that......scary. 





snowpack said:


> View attachment 528617
> 
> 
> Work has overtaken my life and I try to read when I can, but its not much.  Cannot wait until the company moves and we hire help. Hope everyone is doing well.




Hey Vicki......good to see you...wondered where you were. Hope you manage some down time soon.......





keishashadow said:


> As We walked back to HRH, me in bare feet, since the slide sandals, in water that was getting close to shin height in spots...started to think “what if there are snakes in the water? Ew ew ew
> 
> 
> a hard no lol
> 
> Bingo!
> 
> We did today, who doesn’t want to touch that germY thing?
> 
> Cute kittie!
> 
> 
> haven’t yet wrapped my brain around ‘characters’ in masks
> View attachment 528619
> Tribute store very well done,perhaps some gags from original house sets?
> 
> Frankenstein? Or not IDK but interesting
> View attachment 528620
> Not going to pass up a glow in the dark donut even tho finnegans res in 10 minutes
> View attachment 528621
> Hope they resurrect Beetlejuice house next yearView attachment 528622View attachment 528623View attachment 528624
> This was better in person, loved how it moved
> View attachment 528625




lol...when you mentioned to me about the pathway....my first thought was "ooh snakes" lol......there has been a lot of water fall from the sky! 

Love the pictures and a glow in the dark donut......cool!! Hope Finnegans was a good experience.....enjoy today 





Monykalyn said:


> Loving the Universal pictures!! Wishing I was there with ya'll! Ah well-next year.
> Had a whole long post with quotes and something glitched and lost it all. Happening more often it seems, with ads popping up more when on ipad too.
> Hope all are doing well. Can't believe it is almost October - after spring took 357 years seems rest of year is going faster (and good riddance to 2020 too!)  Rained and stormed Sunday (needed the rain) but otherwise beautiful, crisp and sunny.
> 
> Father in Law (hubs step dad) diagnosed with covid over weekend-was in hospital over night but home now. When they went to family doc on Thurs with symptoms the idiot doc refused to do a covid test as it is "overblown".  "overblown" or not still do your duty! They were at our house week ago friday, so we are all in quarantine-he started feeling bad a week ago Saturday.  Thankfully he is in terrific shape for 77. Mother in law to get tested Tuesday, hubs will get tested Friday. Hub spent most time with them when they were here and he briefly stopped by their house this weekend before FiL went to hospital. So hubs also isolating. And I start with regular testing next week so I can go back to my nursing homes on a limited basis!! So excited to do that ! Well not getting brain tickled but to actually get back in "real" work mode!
> 
> Any TM rumors of when the new coaster actually opens? I saw the "official" announcement but...`
> 
> And one silver lining of having to fully pay for own health insurance - this year the insurance company didn't meet the mandated guideline on spending a required level of premiums money on actual care-so getting a hefty refund of premium money. Of course company wants to keep it as a "rebate" for future premiums-uh uh-way too much to do that-called and requested check. Alysa's bills from her chest xrays and dr visit part due are rolling in.
> 
> Keep the Uni pics coming!!



Good wishes for all.....hope all results are good ones. And congrats for being able to get back to work in real life......yes, this year has taken forever to get through......we said the same thing, can`t believe Oct is just around the corner....

Rumours are everywhere about opening dates, but no one really knows for sure....well, publically anyway.......looking forward to it, and the announcement a few days amped that up a bit......been following the progress on Twitter and friends who have been sending updates.......that is one cool coaster! 

Good to see you........




Strangely we had rain last night, light rain and no breeze at all......it was very still at bedtime. But, this morning we have beautiful sunshine and it`ll be a high of around 60F for most of us today......

Slept so well last night, and enjoyed an early cup of tea while it was still dark this morning......before I came downstairs Tom asked me what was for dinner tonight???? Crikey, haven`t even had breakfast yet.......think I might make up some home made pizza.......will enjoy it while we still have flour.....seems some items are being limited again due to idiot panic buyers.......

Will head out this morning.....fancy some new ovenware and general containers for kitchen. I like the grey Le Creuset so may get some of them if I can. And general containers and dishes will see what is there. 

Apart from that, not much going on today........













































​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Schumi.  Still I be the morning crew. 

Seems the rainy day forecast today. So doing what I did yesterday, flip flops, quick dry clothes, and umbrella. While I agree the lockers are a pain, don’t mind doing to have an umbrella with me. Hoping to get some of the outside rides done first, as the rain chances appear to be earlier today. I will just keep a peak at my phone’s weather radar app, and hustle inside when I see that dark green and above colors.  Two days before, that evening rain had some red in it. Quite the downpour that one. Though yesterday’s one was yellow, so a steady amount of lots of rain from that kinda big thunderstorm blob that took its time going over us. But rain ended before the day did, and a beautiful cloud stretching sunset was seen.

Ah yes,


Yep, a Taco Tuesday is upon us, though not sure Mac will do her Taco Bell run today, though there is that Bee taco truck in the Studios, so a Taco can be had not only by Mac, but the rest of us in the Studios today.

So a terrific Tuesday to all the homies.

Snow, good to hear from you, and I hope you get some time to just relax.

MonyK, hope all are negative, and yeah it will in some ways be good to be back to work. It has a been a crazy year for you, and yay for getting some insurance money back.

Time to make some coffee.  Do not like tea through the coffee machine here, still has a coffee taste.  So, coffee it is.


----------



## macraven

Taco truck on the studios is just ok
They are small and would need two of them 

Can’t decide where to feed my face today


----------



## Lynne G

Hagrids is currently down, boo!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Afternoon all.  Still enjoying your photos. Charade that is such awful news for your friend.  I would be devastated and feel so sorry for the family.  I have a dear friend who has a grandson who has battles with drugs and know how it’s affecting their family.

We have been busy today - still plenty to sort out at Dad’s so we went over for a while.  Also collected more apples from his trees - we are going to see friends at the weekend so I will take a crumble with us.

From there we visited a cafe in the countryside for coffee and delicious cake.  It was originally a smithy and was converted some years ago.  Very quirky and one of our favourites.  Bit naughty as we are eating out tonight with DS, DIL and Em but really enjoyed it as such a beautiful day - lots of people sat outside.

Have now done the ironing and given Louie a good brush and trim while Kev has cleaned the car  so time for a cup of tea.

Hope it stays dry for you travellers x


----------



## Lynne G

Good Afternoon Julie, weather sounds beautiful and glad you are all doing okay.

With Hagrids still down, doing this:


----------



## Disxuni

@Charade67 Sorry about your friend having to deal with all that. I do hope that it'll be a wake up call. You state they have been arrested, but I do not know if they had serious jail time, but it seems this time (to me at least) seems to be a decent amount of time to really think things over possibly. Unfortunately drugs are an illness it seems to me. However, it's not impossible to conquer them. I hope things turn around for her.

Also, @Monykalyn I hope things turn out alright with the family and they are being responsible with isolating themselves. I can't believe they wouldn't give him a test, but good to see the others got tests.

But yeah, I doubt we'll hear any rumors anytime soon since it was literally just announced of the vague time frame. We won't know even a rumored month probably until it's a couple of months away from summer.

Also @keishashadow those are probably the best photos I've seen of the inside of the HHN tribute store. 

It states gonna rain this afternoon I hope it isn't much. My dad said this morning that if we get rain it won't have really anywhere else to go. So... *crosses fingers*

After this post, hitting the books. I need to try to be a good noodle today. I didn't do as much as I planned to yesterday, so I need to focus. I hate having ADHD. Ah!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Taco truck on the studios is just ok
> They are small and would need two of them
> 
> Can’t decide where to feed my face today



Oh pick somewhere nice won`t you........maybe one of the places I suggested earlier........ Hope you don`t get too wet later today.......





Just the most gorgeous day today........didn`t go looking for ovenware after all.......friend with dogs called and said they were coming to the beach (they lives about 25 minutes inland) and did we fancy meeting them.....absolutely......had a lovely (long) walk along the beach and the dogs were a lot of fun........legs are aching now.

Lunch was coronation chicken open sandwiches......nice and spicy.........and this afternoon I have sat in the garden room with a book. I got an advanced copy of this one, think it`s officially released Thursday,  one of my friends daughter does work for the publisher so I was delighted she gave me it......The Haunting of Alma Fielding.....true story. 

Sitting in the sunshine has been glorious this afternoon. I love this room......we get the sun most of the day at one side and the back of the house form around 10ish in the morning......right through till it sets behind the trees.

Making pizza`s for dinner tonight after all.........simple and easy to make your own. 

Time for a cuppa........


----------



## Disxuni

So, I said I was going to study and I am, but I peeked on Facebook (oopsie) and found out apparently it's going to be in the 60's in the morning starting tomorrow for the past next few days...



After checking the weather and confirming it I've decided once I have this done tomorrow I am definitely running off to the Dark Side probably Thursday.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Quick hello, doing a good round of all the attractions we want to this morning, lots of fun at Horror Makeup and Animal Actor’s today, now back at Blondies for a sandwich!!!


----------



## Lynne G

With the Hagrids saying down, by the time I got to the Studios it was showing a 60 minute wait.  Did Gringots walked on with express, twice did MIB with express, both a walk on.  Then saw Bourne, grabbed some lunch, then took train over to Islands.  Saw that the line for Hagrids did not seem like 60 minutes.  Jumped in line, that started at the top of the hill.  40 minutes later, rode.  Was stopped right before loading for a big family.  Well, karma, they took up the rest of the train, so I had to wait a second to be in the first car.  Woot!  Fun being first, think it is faster then the back.  

Chilling in AP lounge to charge my phone some.
Pics from today:

Another dragon shot:


Sorry, sideways Potter:


Penguin rocking to the music:


Sorry, upside from in line for Hagrids:

Then ride pics:

Galaxy Defender, as suit won’t be ready until Tuesday.


And of course, Coaster fun with Hagrids:


----------



## Robo56

Bello Sans family 

Checked in and then came over to The studios.

At Lombard’s in upstairs AP dining room. It’s raining buckets outside.

There is no one here.



This is what I call social distancing at its best for sure.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lynne your pictures are brilliant thank you!

Just returned from our meal - very good steak followed by double chocolate cheesecake.  Too full now.  Great fun with DS and DIL.

More restrictions brought in for certain areas today - not us we seem to be doing ok in Cheshire for now - but means once again our weekend away to my friend is postponed - very disappointed but we are going to meet up for (long) lunch on Friday.

Time to watch Great British Bake Off.  Love it.

Enjoy the rest of your day homies.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Robo56 said:


> Bello Sans family
> 
> Checked in and then came over to The studios.
> 
> At Lombard’s in upstairs AP dining room. It’s raining buckets outside.
> 
> There is no one here.
> View attachment 528792
> View attachment 528793
> 
> This is what I call social distancing at its best for sure.


Enjoy @Robo56 - what will you choose of that menu!


----------



## schumigirl

Disxuni said:


> So, I said I was going to study and I am, but I peeked on Facebook (oopsie) and found out apparently it's going to be in the 60's in the morning starting tomorrow for the past next few days...
> 
> View attachment 528728
> 
> After checking the weather and confirming it I've decided once I have this done tomorrow I am definitely running off to the Dark Side probably Thursday.



Think that`s about the same temps we`ve to get next few days......mid 60F......although ours lasts all day.......

Hope you make it on Thursday.........




Lynne G said:


> With the Hagrids saying down, by the time I got to the Studios it was showing a 60 minute wait.  Did Gringots walked on with express, twice did MIB with express, both a walk on.  Then saw Bourne, grabbed some lunch, then took train over to Islands.  Saw that the line for Hagrids did not seem like 60 minutes.  Jumped in line, that started at the top of the hill.  40 minutes later, rode.  Was stopped right before loading for a big family.  Well, karma, they took up the rest of the train, so I had to wait a second to be in the first car.  Woot!  Fun being first, think it is faster then the back.
> 
> Chilling in AP lounge to charge my phone some.
> Pics from today:
> 
> Another dragon shot:
> View attachment 528761
> 
> Sorry, sideways Potter:
> View attachment 528762
> 
> Penguin rocking to the music:
> View attachment 528763
> 
> Sorry, upside from in line for Hagrids:View attachment 528764
> 
> Then ride pics:
> 
> Galaxy Defender, as suit won’t be ready until Tuesday.
> View attachment 528766
> 
> And of course, Coaster fun with Hagrids:
> View attachment 528765



Nice pics Lynne. 





Robo56 said:


> Bello Sans family
> 
> Checked in and then came over to The studios.
> 
> At Lombard’s in upstairs AP dining room. It’s raining buckets outside.
> 
> There is no one here.
> View attachment 528792
> View attachment 528793
> 
> This is what I call social distancing at its best for sure.




I just heard the rain has been bouncing down.......but glad you arrived safely and isn`t lombards just lovely.......definitely some social distancing going on there.......

Have a lovely day........




Pizza`s were lovely......we did enjoy them, didn`t make them too large so we`re not completely full......had a little room for some strawberry ice cream I made earlier and very buttery shortbread......

Won`t be too long till we`re in bed......not sure why we`re so tired....but, won`t be late. 

Think a lot of England is forecast rain tomorrow, so won`t make any plans. We have the man coming out in the morning to change our Broadband Router.......internet keeps dipping......it`s an easy fix. 

Made us some hot chocolates tonight.....marshmallows too......and been enjoying some very nice emails too......


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Quick hello, doing a good round of all the attractions we want to this morning, lots of fun at Horror Makeup and Animal Actor’s today, now back at Blondies for a sandwich!!!


You were???
I was eating there at 12:48 solo 
I did animal actor 11:30 show and went to blondies after it was over.
But don’t know what you look like ...
Did you see me?


----------



## Disxuni

@schumigirl sounds like a dream come true to me. I'm sure a lot of people here love the heat and how hot it is, but I prefer the cold. So when it drops anything below 70 I'm so excited. Can't wait for the days where it'll be under 70 for a whole day. Sounds like you had good eats today.

I hear the thunder coming! I'm going to try to do my test right now. Kind of risky, but I want to just get it done and out of the way so I can focus on my assignment tomorrow and that's all I have to worry about.

I'll confirm tomorrow if I definitely going on Thurs, so if anyone is interested in a meet up let me know.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Robo56 said:


> Bello Sans family
> 
> Checked in and then came over to The studios.
> 
> At Lombard’s in upstairs AP dining room. It’s raining buckets outside.
> 
> There is no one here.
> View attachment 528792
> View attachment 528793
> 
> This is what I call social distancing at its best for sure.



Those AP dining area’s are wonderful, I took a few from upstairs at Confisco the other night!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> You were???
> I was eating there at 12:48 solo
> I did animal actor 11:30 show and went to blondies after it was over.
> But don’t know what you look like ...
> Did you see me?



Not sure Mac, I believe we have not met and I don’t recall seeing pics to recognize you, so I can’t say for sure, funny thing is I’m pretty sure that was the time for the Animal Actor’s we sat in the first row behind the blue rows reserved and I was selected to be part of the show when they did the clothing thing with the dog.

When we went to Blondies I believe it was around 1 we had rode the HE over with @Lynne G then went to eat, It’s me my beautiful wife and 2 of our 3 wonderful sons our oldest is at home.

We all had Simpson shirts on today, I would have definitely said hello had I seen you.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Well our boys are requesting Bubba Gumps for dinner sooooo.....

Bubba Gumps it is!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Disxuni said:


> @schumigirl sounds like a dream come true to me. I'm sure a lot of people here love the heat and how hot it is, but I prefer the cold. So when it drops anything below 70 I'm so excited. Can't wait for the days where it'll be under 70 for a whole day. Sounds like you had good eats today.
> 
> I hear the thunder coming! I'm going to try to do my test right now. Kind of risky, but I want to just get it done and out of the way so I can focus on my assignment tomorrow and that's all I have to worry about.
> 
> I'll confirm tomorrow if I definitely going on Thurs, so if anyone is interested in a meet up let me know.




I love the heat for sure, but I do love the Autumnal weather we get, especially if it`s a crisp, cold but sunny day....those are the best. And Autumn always means new winter boots and coats.......I like that about the cooler temps......

But, I can see many love the cooler temps when they live on Florida. We know several who would move away if it wasn`t for work. 





Supposed to be raining this morning, but we have sunshine and some cloud, no rain till late afternoon now.........don`t think we`re going out today anyway. Have to wait in this morning for the cable guy with our replacement Broadband box...........no set time, just between 8am and midday.

Had bacon for breakfast which was lush! Running out of real maple syrup, will get some ordered after we come back, fake stuff isn`t the same. 

Made some dinner reservations for our trip next week. We have four nights booked, and might just wing the other three and maybe even takeout one night. One place is in a hotel and only takes reservations on the same day as they want to accommodate residents first, so if we can book that one we will. It looks beautiful. 

Doing boned and skinned chicken thighs tonight.......might make pepper sauce or honey mustard, haven`t decided yet......


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, a Wednesday is upon us, and he’s enjoying park time too.  But also a fun reminder to get over this hump of a day, and well Friday will be here before ya know it.

Like the picture with the rainbow this morning DisneyLife.  

Was up early, enjoying some coffee and have just been relaxing. Guess I better get moving some, as I think parks open at 9. Last year, I think early entry was 8 am even on the week days, and around Christmas was 7 am. This 9 am every day is nice to relax some before getting ready.

Later homies, safe travels to DisneyLife and family. And if any want to say hello, just text me. Kinda a whatever I feel like doing day.

Wonderful Wednesday to you all.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 528902
> 
> Ah, a Wednesday is upon us, and he’s enjoying park time too.  But also a fun reminder to get over this hump of a day, and well Friday will be here before ya know it.
> 
> Like the picture with the rainbow this morning DisneyLife.
> 
> Was up early, enjoying some coffee and have just been relaxing. Guess I better get moving some, as I think parks open at 9. Last year, I think early entry was 8 am even on the week days, and around Christmas was 7 am. This 9 am every day is nice to relax some before getting ready.
> 
> Later homies, safe travels to DisneyLife and family. And if any want to say hello, just text me. Kinda a whatever I feel like doing day.
> 
> Wonderful Wednesday to you all.




Good morning, and Thank you Lynne, we will be heading to Studio’s in a little bit, gonna say hello to Mac today so hopefully we’ll see ya also.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

Beautiful cool morning to start the day here at IOA.
Temp said 64 when I left Hotel this morning. Glad I put on a shirt with sleeves.

I rode Hagrid’s for first time. Let’s just say it’s a wicked coaster. Ponytail was in the air.

Had a nice visit with Lynne yesterday.

It’s going to be a beautiful park day everyone.

Safe travels DLP and family.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 528902
> 
> Ah, a Wednesday is upon us, and he’s enjoying park time too.  But also a fun reminder to get over this hump of a day, and well Friday will be here before ya know it.
> 
> Like the picture with the rainbow this morning DisneyLife.
> 
> Was up early, enjoying some coffee and have just been relaxing. Guess I better get moving some, as I think parks open at 9. Last year, I think early entry was 8 am even on the week days, and around Christmas was 7 am. This 9 am every day is nice to relax some before getting ready.
> 
> Later homies, safe travels to DisneyLife and family. And if any want to say hello, just text me. Kinda a whatever I feel like doing day.
> 
> Wonderful Wednesday to you all.



That is the best camel ever!!! 

We have never once in all our years visiting made early entry......we did think about it.....once......but never bothered. Weirdly we are always up early anyway......but no desire to do it. Have a lovely day......


Just saw Robbie pop in   ........lovely pictures and glad you`re having such a lovely time so far......yes, thankful for the long sleeves at 64! That`s a heatwave for us this time of year......lol.......have a blast Robbie........





We`ve had a bit of rain, but the wind has got up again. It`s milder than we expected........

Broadband man didn`t turn up........got a txt to say it`ll be tomorrow.......of course it will......no point in an angry phone call......takes you an hour to get through to anyone!!! 

Time for mid afternoon pot of tea........made some blueberry muffins this morning, will go nicely......and have been catching up with our lovely ladies in Orlando........and nice to see such lovely pictures........safe travels to Janet heading to Disney.........


----------



## Robo56

Hey! Schumi  good morning.

Lynne awesome you found a park camel to start hump day.


----------



## Disxuni

Yeah, the hot whether gets excessive after awhile, especially as it seems to be getting hotter and hotter each year. Also, a lot of people have a tendency to always want usually what you can't have. I'm personally a fan of fall whether myself, however it seems rare we have "autumn" like days anymore. So now I favor winter when it comes to Florida. It seems like a miracle it's in the 60's in the morning this week. I loved Fall when I briefly lived in WV and I think it's gorgeous when I've visited in TN during the fall time a few times in the past.

I love the photos @Robo56 absolutely amazing! And happy hump day @Lynne G! Also have fun @DisneyLifePapioNe!

Still currently on the agenda on going to the parks tomorrow. I will be starting on the Universal side and making sure to be there prior to opening as I'm a "sooner I get there the better" type of gal, especially since I like how light security and what not is during that time.


----------



## Charade67

Just a quick check in. I really haven't had anything interesting to post. 

Today is a perfect day. It is sunny and cool, but not cold. There is a nice, gentle breeze blowing. I wish I could bottle this day and bring it down to Orlando. I wish I could be there right now, but will have to settle for looking at everyone's pictures. 

I'm going to regret this later, but I'm going to take a short nap. Tonight dh and I are going to dinner to celebrate our 25th anniversary


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Charade67 happy silver wedding to you both!  Lovely to get out for dinner and hope you really enjoy it x


----------



## Disxuni

That sounds amazing @Charade67! Definitely something to celebrate. And it's a perfect day for weather on top of it? Sounds like an awesome start.

After blood, sweat, and tears I finally finished my assignment. So now I can just chillax, maybe I'll have a class of moscato, and definitely be going to bed earlier than I normally do since I got to wake up before the crack of dawn.

Other than spending hours on the computer all day doing my assignment it was a pretty good day. I walked outside for quite awhile this morning before I started so I could enjoy it at least a little bit.

I hope all the homies had a great day and have a pleasant evening.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Just a quick check in. I really haven't had anything interesting to post.
> 
> Today is a perfect day. It is sunny and cool, but not cold. There is a nice, gentle breeze blowing. I wish I could bottle this day and bring it down to Orlando. I wish I could be there right now, but will have to settle for looking at everyone's pictures.
> 
> I'm going to regret this later, but I'm going to take a short nap. Tonight dh and I are going to dinner to celebrate our 25th anniversary


Happy anniversary!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Just a quick check in. I really haven't had anything interesting to post.
> 
> Today is a perfect day. It is sunny and cool, but not cold. There is a nice, gentle breeze blowing. I wish I could bottle this day and bring it down to Orlando. I wish I could be there right now, but will have to settle for looking at everyone's pictures.
> 
> I'm going to regret this later, but I'm going to take a short nap. Tonight dh and I are going to dinner to celebrate our 25th anniversary



Happy Anniversary Charade.......enjoy dinner out, hope it`s just lovely.........




Disxuni said:


> That sounds amazing @Charade67! Definitely something to celebrate. And it's a perfect day for weather on top of it? Sounds like an awesome start.
> 
> After blood, sweat, and tears I finally finished my assignment. So now I can just chillax, maybe I'll have a class of moscato, and definitely be going to bed earlier than I normally do since I got to wake up before the crack of dawn.
> 
> Other than spending hours on the computer all day doing my assignment it was a pretty good day. I walked outside for quite awhile this morning before I started so I could enjoy it at least a little bit.
> 
> I hope all the homies had a great day and have a pleasant evening.



Enjoy tomorrow with mac Disxuni........have a lot of fun........and glad you finished the assignment.....




mac....was writing you a long email when yours came through.......I`ll delete it and reply to yours instead...... 




It`s been raining all evening here.....definitely feels like summer has gone now. It`s not cold though just dark. 

Made sticky bbq chicken thighs in the end tonight........went through a few dishes before deciding on that with spicy cous cous......Kyle loves my home made bbq sauce......

Will be shopping on my own tomorrow morning as one of us has to wait in for the Broadband guy.......will be fun if he doesn`t turn up again! The air will be blue......

Can`t see us being up late tonight either....I think it`s the change in weather........we seem tired.


----------



## Lynne G

A hello from the parks.

Fun in Seuss land:


Near Mythos:


Near start of Hagrid’s going inside:


And view from Lombard’s balcony, Had a very good meal there with Mac and DisneyLife and family.


----------



## Lynne G

Oops, last one was from path toward Dino’s.

This was from that balcony:


----------



## macraven

Well it was a nice day with everyone in the park but the sun wiped me out.

Had fun with all and tomorrow I’ll be sure to leave the park 
way early to avoid another reaction from the sun.

No more repeats of a sunburn this trip...
I’ve learned my lesson the hard way.

Actually it took me three days in a row for each sunburn before I decided to listen to what my doc told me a week ago.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Oops, last one was from path toward Dino’s.
> 
> This was from that balcony:
> View attachment 529083



Love the view........mac was just telling me about your day.........hope the rest of your  day was fun too.......

I like Lombards a lot now.........eary years experiences were a hit or miss.......but it seems to have gone back to the good old days.........




mac......yes, glad you`ll have no more sunburn!! It`s not fun at all.......folks think we`re paranoid about constantly putting sunscreen on.....but pale West of Scotland folks need it.......lol.....we go home whiter than we arrive usually! 



So much for bedtime early tonight........still up.........


----------



## Charade67

I used to joke that I could go to the beach and come back paler than I was when I got there. I’m a big fan of sunscreen.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I swore would not go to Lombards after my family had a mediocre meal last Christmas time.  But I have to say, my pasta meal was very good tasty, and was a AP selection.  Winner in my book, as I liked everything in it.  Hope they keep it on the menu. 

Just relaxing, as was on my feet most of the day. Did Hagrids mid afternoon, 40 minutes including use of locker and waiting to get my pic.

Looped around IOA, riding other rides, then by the time I got back to Hagrids, line looked way too long, so took train to closed Studios, and meandered out:


----------



## macraven

You finally have a pic with both hands up in the air!

Braver than me


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, Hope your anniversary meal was nice.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I swore would not go to Lombards after my family had a mediocre meal last Christmas time.  But I have to say, my pasta meal was very good tasty, and was a AP selection.  Winner in my book, as I liked everything in it.  Hope they keep it on the menu.
> 
> Just relaxing, as was on my feet most of the day. Did Hagrids mid afternoon, 40 minutes including use of locker and waiting to get my pic.
> View attachment 529109
> Looped around IOA, riding other rides, then by the time I got back to Hagrids, line looked way too long, so took train to closed Studios, and meandered out:
> View attachment 529111View attachment 529108



We really enjoyed lunch there also, I love YC a lot and I’m not sure why but looking around for some reason it reminded me of the YC Club Lounge, upstairs anyway, that was the first time we’d eaten up there, no complaints from us either about the food or service, she was great!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

So after getting settled in a little after returning home, I come upstairs and turn our tv on in our bedroom and it’s Beetlejuice on...........lol!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I used to joke that I could go to the beach and come back paler than I was when I got there. I’m a big fan of sunscreen.



Us too!! Although I was pleased when one of my friends at the hotel told me last September I definitely had a little suntan look  that wasn`t sunburn......I do only use Factor 15 now and have done for maybe 8 or 9 years, Tom and Kyle still use Factor 30.  





Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I swore would not go to Lombards after my family had a mediocre meal last Christmas time.  But I have to say, my pasta meal was very good tasty, and was a AP selection.  Winner in my book, as I liked everything in it.  Hope they keep it on the menu.
> 
> Just relaxing, as was on my feet most of the day. Did Hagrids mid afternoon, 40 minutes including use of locker and waiting to get my pic.
> View attachment 529109
> Looped around IOA, riding other rides, then by the time I got back to Hagrids, line looked way too long, so took train to closed Studios, and meandered out:
> View attachment 529111View attachment 529108




Yes, we eventualy give places a second try or third try.......some we won`t though. Lombards seems to be one of those places that has dips in quality.....but we loved our last two meals there. 

Nice pictures again.......




macraven said:


> You finally have a pic with both hands up in the air!
> 
> Braver than me




Hands in the air is the best! Although The mummy always catches me at the drop.......I think it`s instinct that takes my hand to the bar.........Kyle laughs as I bring them down........him and Tom woohoo their way around......same with RRR.......I start with good intentions.........





Rain stopped at some point during the night....although apparently the UK has a storm hitting this weekend.......that`s usually code for a bit of bad weather over here.......although it does say this Saturday to expect very high winds all over up to 90mph. We don`t usually go out Saturdays to stores if we can help it, but I ordered another pair of boots and have to go collect them. It`s a store in a retail park so shouldn`t be too bad. Hope they`re ok. I do prefer to try boots and shoes on in the store but would rather avoid right now. 

Grocery shopping this morning for me.......don`t really need that much, but the usual stops. 

And it`s October..........the least amount of birthdays throughout the year this month for us. Think we have two birthdays and no anniversaries. 

Making chicken mac n cheese for dinner tonight.......request from Tom. Sounds good to me......

Will stop in at the deli in next village and get some parma ham for lunch, they have the nicest selection of continental meats, olives and so on. 

Hope the ladies still in Orlando have a fun few days.........I have enjoyed hearing all about it 





































Happy Thursday...........and October 1st.........





​


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

I won’t waste any time getting this out!!! 

Oh hey take a look at this.........

My son aka the Terminator......stopped in to get a treat..........

Go ahead..........

Try to take it from him......lol!!!


----------



## Disxuni

About to hit the road again. It looks everyone had a good day yesterday. I love all the pics. I personally do the "peace sign" when I know where the camera is except MIB. I'm too focused on trying to get a higher score. I'm pretty good at not getting sunburned in the parks without sunscreen. However, I rarely stay outside too long.


----------



## Lynne G

Dix, if you are out and about, give a text if you want to meet up for a ride or two.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, and good morning all:


----------



## macraven

Disxuni said:


> About to hit the road again. It looks everyone had a good day yesterday. I love all the pics. I personally do the "peace sign" when I know where the camera is except MIB. I'm too focused on trying to get a higher score. I'm pretty good at not getting sunburned in the parks without sunscreen. However, I rarely stay outside too long.



See you soon


----------



## Lynne G

Hagrids is down, should I stay in line or go?  Eh, sitting down on the ground, and in the shade.  Hope it goes live soon.


----------



## Lynne G

Once Hagrids got back up, quick through, and front first car again!  Yay me.  Lots of characters out, and some picks from a great day so far,


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all. On the light side now. Sea world was great. May do post on tour we did as review

cheers in Epcot yesterday!  Well the mr, my stomach was whack

today mgm. Hoping our boarding pass is called before dinner res time

sample of adapted rides here & some shots of the new railroad ride.Rode it twice very cute


off to ride slinky dog & woody, whee


----------



## keishashadow

& a very happy anniversary to charade!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Great photography everyone and so good to see you out and about.

Should have been going up to our friends in Yorkshire tomorrow for the weekend but all cancelled due to restrictions so we are just going to meet them at a country pub for a meal - disappointing but can’t be helped.

Busy day so quiet evening planned.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Once Hagrids got back up, quick through, and front first car again!  Yay me.  Lots of characters out, and some picks from a great day so far,
> View attachment 529240
> View attachment 529241
> View attachment 529242View attachment 529243




Nice pictures Lynne.......





keishashadow said:


> Hey all. On the light side now. Sea world was great. May do post on tour we did as review
> 
> cheers in Epcot yesterday!  Well the mr, my stomach was whack
> 
> today mgm. Hoping our boarding pass is called before dinner res time
> 
> sample of adapted rides here & some shots of the new railroad ride.Rode it twice very cute
> 
> 
> View attachment 529249View attachment 529250View attachment 529251View attachment 529252View attachment 529253View attachment 529254View attachment 529255off to ride slinky dog & woody, whee




Love the pictures Janet......sounds like you`re having a lovely trip......glad to hear it......hope tummy is better....... 





Realfoodfans said:


> Great photography everyone and so good to see you out and about.
> 
> Should have been going up to our friends in Yorkshire tomorrow for the weekend but all cancelled due to restrictions so we are just going to meet them at a country pub for a meal - disappointing but can’t be helped.
> 
> Busy day so quiet evening planned.



That`s a shame......a meal will still be nice though. 

We`re hoping the Cotswolds don`t go into restrictions.....doesn`t look like it though (fingers crossed) 




Had another beautiful day here.....sun has been shining and we have a new broadband router.....no more interrupted internet! Always important. 

Almost completely dark,  but there is a very weird band of white cloud seemingly sitting on the ocean.....never seen that before.......yes Janet, I`m thinking of The Fog! 

Popped in and out of the Dis today back and forward.......always interesting. We have a few posters who`ve been missing recently........hope they`re all doing ok.......but spent most of the day outside doing some tidying up....mainly the leaves.......so many of them.......our gardener comes tomorrow although I think he`s mainly coming to pick up the home brew wine that`s finally ready........Tom asked if we were taking some with us next week......er, no........

Like realfood.....quiet night ahead........


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Hope everyone had a great day!

Chicken on the grill and just relaxing today.


----------



## Disxuni

Amazing pics @Lynne G! Had a good day with Mac, but we ended up not really spending a lot of time in the parks today. Plans changed. However, coming again tomorrow and having more of a plan on rides starting on the Universal side first thing in the morning.

@keishashadow loving the pics as well! The ride looks cute. Glad you were able to do Epcot as well.

@DisneyLifePapioNe those are looking good!

@schumigirl quiet nights are always good! Just get to chill and relax.

I'm going to be hitting the hay now since I got to wake up early again. Night homies!


----------



## Lynne G

I will try to do Hagrid’s the first thing, but then will go over the Studios, so text me if want to do a ride with me, Dix.  Sweet dreams.  Like the night light, too.


----------



## schumigirl

Disxuni said:


> Amazing pics @Lynne G! Had a good day with Mac, but we ended up not really spending a lot of time in the parks today. Plans changed. However, coming again tomorrow and having more of a plan on rides starting on the Universal side first thing in the morning.
> 
> @keishashadow loving the pics as well! The ride looks cute. Glad you were able to do Epcot as well.
> 
> @DisneyLifePapioNe those are looking good!
> 
> @schumigirl quiet nights are always good! Just get to chill and relax.
> 
> I'm going to be hitting the hay now since I got to wake up early again. Night homies!
> 
> View attachment 529373



Safe travel this morning again and have fun........






Very quiet here this morning.....might be the calm before the storm if weather forecasters are to be believed. 

Still looking good for our cottage stay next week......weather might not be the best, but as long as restaurants are open we`ll be fine......will need to get a suitcase down this weekend from the attic.....

Thinking scrambeld egg whites this morning and maybe bacon........

Dinner is lasagne for us.......no idea what we`re doing today, I`m sure we`ll nip out for something or other......

And it`s Friday......still always a good feeling despite being a lady of leisure.......


































And.........Ladies...........














Happy Friday............​


----------



## macraven

Good Friday morning homies!

Up and ready for the day!

I have no idea why I get excited for the weekend....
Every day is Friday for me....

Hope all have a great day.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Good Friday morning homies!
> 
> Up and ready for the day!
> 
> I have no idea why I get excited for the weekend....
> Every day is Friday for me....
> 
> Hope all have a great day.



Me too mac.......love that Friday feeling........

Have a great day again today.......


----------



## Robo56

Good Friday morning Sans family  

Bello from sunny Orlando.

Sun is shining sky is blue with a few clouds. It’s says it’s 66 right now. Mornings have started off cool and as the day goes on it warms up.

Happy Anniversary Charade



Morning Schumi   


Keisha hope you are feeling better today. Nice pictures.

DLP yummy looking kabobs on the grill.

Lynne have a safe trip home. 

Mac and Dix have a great park day.


Going to get up and get scootin. Going to enjoy the parks. Not sure which one I will start with today. 

Have a great Friday everyone.


----------



## J'aime Paris

It's Friday Hurray!

Heading downtown to see my DD today and take her out to lunch!
Not sure where we will end up eating.... but many delicious places to choose from!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Friday morning Sans family
> 
> Bello from sunny Orlando.
> 
> Sun is shining sky is blue with a few clouds. It’s says it’s 66 right now. Mornings have started off cool and as the day goes on it warms up.
> 
> Happy Anniversary Charade
> 
> View attachment 529418
> 
> Morning Schumi
> 
> 
> Keisha hope you are feeling better today. Nice pictures.
> 
> DLP yummy looking kabobs on the grill.
> 
> Lynne have a safe trip home.
> 
> Mac and Dix have a great park day.
> 
> 
> Going to get up and get scootin. Going to enjoy the parks. Not sure which one I will start with today.
> 
> Have a great Friday everyone.



Have a lovely day Robo.....hope you`re having a super duper trip......weather sounds so good! 





J'aime Paris said:


> It's Friday Hurray!
> 
> Heading downtown to see my DD today and take her out to lunch!
> Not sure where we will end up eating.... but many delicious places to choose from!



Lovely way to spend a Friday, I`m sure it`ll be delicious........isn`t her birthday coming up......soon-ish......I think.....lol......please don`t tell me it`s in March and I`m thinking of someone else......it has been known!!!! 





So quiet here today.......I do love when it`s so still and all you can hear is the sea.......calm before the storm for sure. Just a very grey day autumn day. We have bifold doors at the back of our home in the kitchen/seating area and I have the doors open as it`s not too cold. I do think we annoyed a fox who was roaming around strangely.......he looked at us as if to say what are you doing there......he appeared from the trees very suspiciously. Time to close them though as that evening chill is setting in. Tom is snoozing along one of the sofa`s so time to waken him up too......closing the doors will do that.

Made up some garlic bread to go with lasagne.....well, I won`t eat it, but someone else loves it........he may end up in one of the spare rooms if it`s strong later.......

And made up four mini pavlovas.....meringue is nice and gooey in the middle just the way we like it.....

Trying a new wine tonight.........had a rumble through to find something different and liked the look of one someone gave us a while back........should be nice.......hopefully. 

Then another quiet night in front of the tv........


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Lovely way to spend a Friday, I`m sure it`ll be delicious........isn`t her birthday coming up......soon-ish......I think.....lol......please don`t tell me it`s in March and I`m thinking of someone else......it has been known!!!!



You are correct......her birthday is less than 3 weeks away!  
She got her main bday gift early.  An iphone 11 Pro Max.  
Have a few other smaller gifts to give on her actual birthday.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday everyone. Thanks for the anniversary wishes. Dh and I tried a new seafood restaurant. It was good, but not outstanding. 

Nothing exciting going on here. I had a doctor appointment this morning then picked up some Chipotle for lunch.  I haven't eaten there in several years. I wonder if I looked like I might be a messy eater. They gave me 13 napkins with my order.  On the way home I did a double take. Passed a guy on a motorcycle who was wearing a helmet that looked like a chicken head. Weird, but this is 2020 so I shouldn't be surprised. 



keishashadow said:


> sample of adapted rides here & some shots of the new railroad ride.Rode it twice very cute


 Do you think it's a worthy replacement of The Great Movie Ride? That was one of my favorite rides at the studios. All 3 of us bought Great Movie Ride T-shirts when it closed. 



schumigirl said:


> Had another beautiful day here.....sun has been shining and we have a new broadband router.....no more interrupted internet! Always important.


Not only important, but essential in my house. Dh does most of his grading from home. 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Chicken on the grill and just relaxing today.


 Looks good. 



Robo56 said:


> Sun is shining sky is blue with a few clouds. It’s says it’s 66 right now.


 Sounds like the start to a beautiful day. 

Currently 73 and sunny here.  I suppose I should start house cleaning. Ugh!


----------



## Lynne G

As all good things is at an end, had a wonderful time, even without HHN.  I very much enjoyed spending time with Mac, Robo, Keisha, DisneyLife, Dix, Patty, and Elsa.

Checked out, after a few hours of parks fun, now waiting at the airport. 12 minutes drive, from the hotel, no traffic nor any lines through security. Looks like about the same as when I came, a pretty full fight, but not full. And you know there isn’t many, as they keep advertising the purchase of a lower A number. Nope, I’m a good enough A, and free.

Does look like a beautiful blue sky. Kids said 63 the high at home. No matter, when I got to the airport, changed to pants, and have a lightweight jacket in my backpack. I was glad the Orlando weather cooled down some. The beginning of the week was some nice lightning storms and very humid in the 90’s. Yesterday and today, the mid 60’s temp in the early morning was refreshing.

So, after a few rides and some last minute shopping, see ya later, Universal.

Back to routine soon enough, and since next Monday is a holiday one, certainly need a shorter week, so have taken a no work Friday this week, and bonus longer weekend.  Yay!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Glad you had such a good time Lynne!

We almost overstayed our welcome at the restaurant - 5 hours was probably the longest lunch I’ve ever had!  So lovely to have that time with our friends - I do miss her since she moved away but we normally get to spend more time together.

We got some jobs done this morning - and children away for the weekend and Em out with a friend so we returned to a quiet house and are feet up watching a movie now - going out seems to make us both so tired these days!

Hope everyone is heading into a good wee


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> You are correct......her birthday is less than 3 weeks away!
> She got her main bday gift early.  An iphone 11 Pro Max.
> Have a few other smaller gifts to give on her actual birthday.



lol.....I thought it was close.....what a fabulous birthday present! She certainly deserves it.....oh yes, got to have gifts to open on the day.....hope lunch was lovely today...... 




Charade67 said:


> Happy Friday everyone. Thanks for the anniversary wishes. Dh and I tried a new seafood restaurant. It was good, but not outstanding.
> 
> Nothing exciting going on here. I had a doctor appointment this morning then picked up some Chipotle for lunch.  I haven't eaten there in several years. I wonder if I looked like I might be a messy eater. They gave me 13 napkins with my order.  On the way home I did a double take. Passed a guy on a motorcycle who was wearing a helmet that looked like a chicken head. Weird, but this is 2020 so I shouldn't be surprised.
> 
> Do you think it's a worthy replacement of The Great Movie Ride? That was one of my favorite rides at the studios. All 3 of us bought Great Movie Ride T-shirts when it closed.
> 
> Not only important, but essential in my house. Dh does most of his grading from home.
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> Sounds like the start to a beautiful day.
> 
> Currently 73 and sunny here.  I suppose I should start house cleaning. Ugh!



Sorry restaurant you chose wasn`t the best.....I hate when a special occasion isn`t as special as it should have been......

I think internet is essential to most people today as many work from home all day.....hope you got your housework done.......




Lynne G said:


> As all good things is at an end, had a wonderful time, even without HHN.  I very much enjoyed spending time with Mac, Robo, Keisha, DisneyLife, Dix, Patty, and Elsa.
> 
> Checked out, after a few hours of parks fun, now waiting at the airport. 12 minutes drive, from the hotel, no traffic nor any lines through security. Looks like about the same as when I came, a pretty full fight, but not full. And you know there isn’t many, as they keep advertising the purchase of a lower A number. Nope, I’m a good enough A, and free.
> 
> Does look like a beautiful blue sky. Kids said 63 the high at home. No matter, when I got to the airport, changed to pants, and have a lightweight jacket in my backpack. I was glad the Orlando weather cooled down some. The beginning of the week was some nice lightning storms and very humid in the 90’s. Yesterday and today, the mid 60’s temp in the early morning was refreshing.
> 
> So, after a few rides and some last minute shopping, see ya later, Universal.
> View attachment 529478View attachment 529479View attachment 529480View attachment 529481View attachment 529482
> Back to routine soon enough, and since next Monday is a holiday one, certainly need a shorter week, so have taken a no work Friday this week, and bonus longer weekend.  Yay!



Safe journey home Lynne.....glad you had such a good trip. 





Oh we are so full from the lasagne......it was delicious. I made it slightly different and added diced up chorizo to the meat and sauce.....lovely. 

Looking forward to picking up new boots tomorrow......it`s supposed to be heavy rain all day, but it`ll be a quick in and out the store.

Feet up with a large red wine.........


----------



## macraven

I haven’t been reading the Dis very often since I have been here but will catchup on the sans tonight.

Had a lovely time with disxuni!
Time flew by quickly with her.

I don’t leave until next Tuesday to return home and will most likely do the parks Monday to catch some rides I missed 

Not planning to be in the parks on the weekend unless  it is before noon.

Nice to see many have had a great vacation!

Lynne, thanks for all the pictures you shared here.
All of them are eye catching.


----------



## keishashadow

Monykalyn said:


> Father in Law (hubs step dad) diagnosed with covid over weekend-was in hospital over night but home now. When they went to family doc on Thurs with symptoms the idiot doc refused to do a covid test as it is "overblown". "overblown" or not still do your duty! They were at our house week ago friday, so we are all in quarantine-he started feeling bad a week ago Saturday. Thankfully he is in terrific shape for 77. Mother in law to get tested


Yikes hope it works out well for them


Disxuni said:


> Also @keishashadow those are probably the best photos I've seen of the inside of the HHN tribute store.


Thank!


schumigirl said:


> Still looking good for our cottage stay next week......weather might not be the best, but as long as restaurants are open we`ll be fine......will need to get a suitcase down this weekend from the attic.....


Yea!


Charade67 said:


> Do you think it's a worthy replacement of The Great Movie Ride? That was one of my favorite rides at the studios. All 3 of us bought Great Movie Ride T-shirts when it closed.


Replacement? No way!  I really miss that ride.  This is opposite end of spectrum.  Hi tech but if u look can see they overlaid some of the original ride /buildings.  It appears to be very popular, loooong lines


Charade67 said:


> Passed a guy on a motorcycle who was wearing a helmet that looked like a chicken head. Weird, but this is 2020 so I shouldn't be surprised.


That pretty much sums up 2020 lol

great meal at art smiths homecoming yesterday. Split the 1981 dinner salad and the airline fried chicken & donuts, nom


merry Xmas to me. You’re either a fan or not, I’m all in especially when Haunted Mansion themed. DH looked them all for best pattern placement.  May keep him


----------



## macraven

Only a strong man would allow showing himself holding a purse..


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I haven’t been reading the Dis very often since I have been here but will catchup on the sans tonight.
> 
> Had a lovely time with disxuni!
> Time flew by quickly with her.
> 
> I don’t leave until next Tuesday to return home and will most likely do the parks Monday to catch some rides I missed
> 
> Not planning to be in the parks on the weekend unless  it is before noon.
> 
> Nice to see many have had a great vacation!
> 
> Lynne, thanks for all the pictures you shared here.
> All of them are eye catching.




Glad you had another lovey day with Disxuni.......yep, will be busy again this weekend.....occupancy is high, with limits of course. 






keishashadow said:


> Yikes hope it works out well for them
> 
> Thank!
> 
> Yea!
> 
> Replacement? No way!  I really miss that ride.  This is opposite end of spectrum.  Hi tech but if u look can see they overlaid some of the original ride /buildings.  It appears to be very popular, loooong lines
> 
> That pretty much sums up 2020 lol
> 
> great meal at art smiths homecoming yesterday. Split the 1981 dinner salad and the airline fried chicken & donuts, nom
> View attachment 529564View attachment 529565
> 
> merry Xmas to me. You’re either a fan or not, I’m all in especially when Haunted Mansion themed. DH looked them all for best pattern placement.  May keep him
> View attachment 529568
> 
> View attachment 529569
> 
> View attachment 529566
> View attachment 529567




Love your pictures Keisha.......and yes, the purse too.....and your lovely husband is definitely a keeper......I do like Haunted Mansion themed merchandise......have some tea towels with the HM theme on it.......

Food looks so nice, that was one of the places we considered when we visited DTD last year. 

Have a great day today.........sounds fun 




macraven said:


> Only a strong man would allow showing himself holding a purse..



I too have a husband who will happily wander around holding my handbag.......some won`t though.....





Awoke to rain this morning....it`s not heavy as it was forecast, but it`ll come. Looks like it`s all over the UK looking at the map. 

Bacon was lush.......

Started reading a book called The Canterbury Tales by Geoffrey Chaucer........a few of us from the book group have decided to do it. Most don`t want to which is fine...and starting this book I can see why. I did try to read it years ago when I was doing my degree in English Literature, but I think I gave up and went back to Shakespeare........will enjoy it more this time I think. It`ll keep me out of mischief for a while.....and plan to read some next week if we have rainy days where we`re going. 

Laundry, bit of cleaning and picking up new boots day........hope they fit!









































Have a wonderful Saturday..........​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Great photographs Keisha - food looks yum and the bag too.  Yes Kev is another who will happily hold bags and be a patient shopper - took a while for me to get used to that.  Also with DIL’s assistance he buys me beautiful bags and purses  as gifts.  Don’t suppose that will be as easy now with her not flying to the states.

Mac it sounds like you are having a great time too.

I love The Canterbury Tales @schumigirl though I know not for everyone - I have a very old leather bound copy among the much reduced library that I kept when we moved.

Will not be cooking or eating too much today as still full from yesterday and we are meeting DS and DIL at the Picturedrome for brunch tomorrow.  However apple crumble will be made as the apples are already stewed and ready.

Dry here at the moment though it rained overnight and forecast is for more rain later.  A stroll with Louie at some point.

Enjoy your Saturday everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Older one came home around midnight last night, as was visiting friend.  Remarked how clear the night was, and so bright from the moon.  Took a peek, yep.  42 says the thermometer this morning, as still clear out today.  Will be a full day of sun, with 64 the high.  How nice is that to start the weekend?

Sorry a rainy Saturday for Schumi and Julie.

Keisha, may try that restaurant some day. Funny, little one said she was sad the movie ride is no more. Yeah, new rides tend to bring the crowds. Maybe F&F in the Studios did to start, but not a drawl for most now. Guess as with all new rides, will see if it is one people want to always ride. Does look cute though, the new Mickey and Minnie railroad ride. 


Ah, tea for me. Not through that not so good in room coffee maker. Even though I use water from a bottle, that coffee does not taste as good as my machine at home, when I want coffee. I so enjoy a cup of breakfast tea in the morning. Coffee maybe later in the day or evening. I tend to stick with tea, when I can.

And a good sleep in my own bed is always refreshing. Even though my flight is not long, we did circle for some time before landing, it was long enough I was ready to just land. And the Friday night traffic was thick, and took almost twice as long to get home. But it included a detour to the Chinese restaurant we always do takeout from. Timed it just right, as we called on the road, and was still so hot on my lap, as no line to pick up. We were all hungry, and ordered a large won ton soup, as knew some would be left over. Breakfast for me. And just as good as last night.

Hehe, DH asked if I had work on Monday. Yeah, routine starts back again then, as why I like to return on a Friday, so have a weekend to recover.

And yep,my DH lets me get the purse I want, and he also has no problem holding mine.

With that, have a super sized Saturday.

And Mac, yep the crowds will pick up for the weekend.  Good idea to limit park time then. Glad you had fun with Dix yesterday.  Was nice to catch up with you this trip.  I like staying for a little longer, as nice to be able to stop and take a picture, or pose for one. Plus, I like the photo deal includes all the ride pictures too. Some ride pics taken are a hoot.  

Ah, the need to toss the empty soup container in the trash, and have that second cup of tea. Later homies. Be good, it’s a spooky month. Yay, and the second month we get a holiday in it. The best time of the year is September to February. Each of those months in that span, has at least one holiday in it. Many a long weekend kind. Big WOOT. Yeah, but then the dry stretch of no holiday until the end of May. That’s when routine seems to go on forever. 

But hey, the stores all have their Christmas stuff out now, with just some Halloween stuff left, and even lesser Thanksgiving stuff out.  The holidays are a coming.  And that deserves a Woot too.  

Good Morning homies.


----------



## macraven

Yes it was nice to spend time with you Lynne!

Waiting at island for 20 minutes now as I used an AE check for my breakfast

They just  told they don’t give cash back down stairs at islands on AE checks 

So server has gone to the lobby front desk to get change.
Cash back is $39 and already gave her a cash tip so  here I still wait.

Breakfast was very good and done perfect 

So if you any of you plan to use AE checks, be prepared for a wait.


----------



## Lynne G

Well that stinks Mac.  I hope she came back with your money quickly after posting.  Happy you had a good breakfast there.


----------



## J'aime Paris

@Lynne G  Thanks for all the pictures of your vacation!  They were awesome


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I don't have much on the agenda today.  I am currently  covering my gray hair. Waiting for time to be up so I can wash out the solution.  DH is at the gym. When he returns we are going shopping for Hallmark Christmas ornaments. I usually wait and by them the day after Christmas when they go on sale, but there are a few this year that we really want and are afraid will sell out before Christmas. 



keishashadow said:


> Replacement? No way! I really miss that ride. This is opposite end of spectrum. Hi tech but if u look can see they overlaid some of the original ride /buildings. It appears to be very popular, loooong lines


 When I was at Disney  last year it was so sad seeing the ride closed. We will give the new one a chance. Dh and B say that they will wear their Gray Movie Ride shirts in sort of a silent protest. 



keishashadow said:


> merry Xmas to me. You’re either a fan or not, I’m all in especially when Haunted Mansion themed. DH looked them all for best pattern placement. May keep him


 Cute bag. I am always in search of the perfect small handbag. 

I don't think I have ever asked dh to hold my bag while I shopped.  He surprised me once several years ago. Remember when bags with classic celebrities were popular? I had seen one with Audrey Hepburn on it, but didn't buy it.  A few weeks later dh gave it to me as an anniversary gift. He's not usually that observant. 

Looks like we are going to o have another nice day.  Hope the weather is this nice when we go back to Busch Gardens in 2 weeks.


----------



## Disxuni

I did have a good time @schumigirl and @Robo56! I managed to stay alive. I had a good time with both @Lynne G and @macraven. Due to the weather, especially since it's going to be storming / raining for quite a few days I probably won't be back anytime soon. I got to eventually do my school work again. 

But generally anyone if you're gonna be in the area and interested in meeting just reach out and see if I can swing it, or not. If anything can always plan way into the future. I'm kind of shy so I don't really reach out first. Almost all my friendships I've created in life is, because someone else made the first move.

Amazing pics @keishashadow I've eaten there before and it's really good! Also, I love HM everyone! So I love the bag! @Realfoodfans I hope the brunch is awesome! I love going out to brunch. Haven't done it in ages. And I hope you have a lot of gems waiting for you for your ornament shopping @Charade67! @J'aime Paris I hope the lunch was a good yesterday!

Woke up this morning to find out apparently my friends wanna dress up for Halloween for when we celebrate my birthday that weekend at the HR. Since there are three of us naturally we thought of the Sanderson sisters from Hocus Pocus. I'll have to grab bits and pieces of different outfits and what not to make mine as the few costumes I found do not have my size, not even in "plus" size. I may have lost a few inches, but I guess not enough yet. 

Hope all the homies have a good weekend!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Yes it was nice to spend time with you Lynne!
> 
> Waiting at island for 20 minutes now as I used an AE check for my breakfast
> 
> They just  told they don’t give cash back down stairs at islands on AE checks
> 
> So server has gone to the lobby front desk to get change.
> Cash back is $39 and already gave her a cash tip so  here I still wait.
> 
> Breakfast was very good and done perfect
> 
> So if you any of you plan to use AE checks, be prepared for a wait.




Glad breakfast was good.....one of our favourite onsite places to eat......






Disxuni said:


> I did have a good time @schumigirl and @Robo56! I managed to stay alive. I had a good time with both @Lynne G and @macraven. Due to the weather, especially since it's going to be storming / raining for quite a few days I probably won't be back anytime soon. I got to eventually do my school work again.
> 
> But generally anyone if you're gonna be in the area and interested in meeting just reach out and see if I can swing it, or not. If anything can always plan way into the future. I'm kind of shy so I don't really reach out first. Almost all my friendships I've created in life is, because someone else made the first move.
> 
> Amazing pics @keishashadow I've eaten there before and it's really good! Also, I love HM everyone! So I love the bag! @Realfoodfans I hope the brunch is awesome! I love going out to brunch. Haven't done it in ages. And I hope you have a lot of gems waiting for you for your ornament shopping @Charade67! @J'aime Paris I hope the lunch was a good yesterday!
> 
> Woke up this morning to find out apparently my friends wanna dress up for Halloween for when we celebrate my birthday that weekend at the HR. Since there are three of us naturally we thought of the Sanderson sisters from Hocus Pocus. I'll have to grab bits and pieces of different outfits and what not to make mine as the few costumes I found do not have my size, not even in "plus" size. I may have lost a few inches, but I guess not enough yet.
> 
> Hope all the homies have a good weekend!



Sounds like a fun plan for Halloween Disx, you`ll find something to wear for a costume.....and hope your weather doesn`t get too bad......




Our heavy rain arrived......think the whole of the UK is being hit in some way by storm Alex.......heavy rain to normal people.....why they feel the need to name any weather front hitting us now is weird......hurricanes I can understand........

Picked up my new boots......love em!! Ordered another pair of ankle boots this afternoon too......black suede, but will be ideal for casual. Will pick them up Monday morning before we set off. 

We have had the lamps on in any room we`ve been in today....so dark. 

Take out tonight........thinking Indian food.......then might get Tom to bring suitcase down for us.......actually probably leave it till tomorrow.......no rush.


----------



## J'aime Paris

@keishashadow   Love your new D&B!!!
I have haunted mansion one thats a few years old and I still use it every October.


----------



## Charade67

Ornament shopping did not go as well as expected. We no longer have a Hallmark store in our city and the nearest one is an hour away. Fortunately our local Ace Hardware store has a small Hallmark section.  I was able to get the Captain America and Ant Man ornaments, but they did not have Iron Man or Black Widow. I ended up just ordering them online. 
The Hallmark rep was in the Ace store and I chatted with her for a few minutes. I actually know her from work. She used to be a client at my office.  Because of HIPAA I was very careful about not mentioning work. I told dh that her son had graduated high school with B, which is true. Just as we we going to check out she said, "Tell [therapist] I said Hi." Oh well, not a HIPAA violation if she is the one who brings it up.

We are now watching college football.  Our school is ahead right now.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> Dh and B say that they will wear their Gray Movie Ride shirts in sort of a silent protest.


Saw several worn today. When u do ride look for an amusing poster Easter egg paying homage of a sort to the ride 



Disxuni said:


> Sanderson sisters from Hocus Pocus. I'll have to grab bits and pieces of different outfits


the best costumes r home made!  Just bought the tshirt with the sisters hair styles



J'aime Paris said:


> @keishashadow   Love your new D&B!!!
> I have haunted mansion one thats a few years old and I still use it every October.


I have it too lol my fav


Charade67 said:


> We are now watching college football. Our school is ahead right now.


Saw pregame on tube at miller’s. The pros say no way but told DH we had to root for them lol


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Not sure if anyone has trips planned with this being part of them, hadn’t seen anything posted about it yet so I figured I’d post a screenshot of the email I got the other day.


----------



## Lynne G

Paris, you are welcome.  I enjoy taking pictures and got a great 2 year deal for the park pictures, so why not get as many ride ones I can.

Made steak sandwiches, no wiz in this home. Just square cheese. And older one requested mac and cheese, so lots of carb dinner tonight. Was tasty.

Was a beautiful Fall day, started out clear, by afternoon saw some puffy white clouds, but none ever blocked the sun. Was a short sleeve and lightweight pants kinda day. Though I did see shorts on some. Yep, where I live, as long as above 50 degrees out, shorts are totally acceptable. Jackets stayed in the car, and many of the stores felt too warm.

Charade, we have a big Hallmark store in all of our 4 local malls. If there is something you need me to lookout for, let me know. I used to collect the ornaments, but stopped a few years ago, as have more than I need, and we bring out less and less to put on the tree. I do like their wrapping paper and cards.

Quiet Saturday night. And you know it is a boring night, as little one said nothing good on, so a movie will be viewed on more than one screen.

Whatever your Saturday night is, I hope you enjoy it, and have a most sound sleep.


----------



## Disxuni

I'm looking forward to it as I haven't stayed in the HR in year @schumigirl and thank you and @keishashadow the words of encouragement. I definitely should be able to whip something up.

@Charade67 Glad you were able to pick up a little bit of something at least at Ace. You can hit the Hallmark that is further away another time!

Steak sandwiches sounds good, @Lynne G! A beautiful fall day sounds good right about now.

However, this evening wasn't too bad. I decided to go with my dad to St Augustine and we had a little bit of a walk.



Good timing though, because once we got back to the car it started to rain. It’s supposed to rain all night.


----------



## Lynne G

Good night light, for those dreaming of some Halloween fun.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Our Hallmark in the UK don’t stock such a great range as the US.  Nothing was in the shop last week (admittedly a small one mostly cards in our little town).  Online I was able to order a Disney 2020 collectible one but no superhero at all even online.  I would love to find some for J’s tree in his room!
Coffee and news channel at the moment - meet-up with DS and DIL at 11 so will have to get moving soon!
Peaceful Sunday to everyone x


----------



## schumigirl

Disxuni said:


> I'm looking forward to it as I haven't stayed in the HR in year @schumigirl and thank you and @keishashadow the words of encouragement. I definitely should be able to whip something up.
> 
> @Charade67 Glad you were able to pick up a little bit of something at least at Ace. You can hit the Hallmark that is further away another time!
> 
> Steak sandwiches sounds good, @Lynne G! A beautiful fall day sounds good right about now.
> 
> However, this evening wasn't too bad. I decided to go with my dad to St Augustine and we had a little bit of a walk.
> 
> View attachment 529776
> 
> Good timing though, because once we got back to the car it started to rain. It’s supposed to rain all night.



We love St Augustine Disx.........beautiful place and the view by the water is gorgeous. We spent a lot of time just sitting near the fort enjoying the views...so many gorgeous restaurants too. 

And Flagler College......wow.....not to mention The Governers House, Casa Monica and all those gorgeous bed and breakfasts dotted around..........all stunning. There is so much history there, I think we could spend a week there easily.......






Beautiful Sunday morning here....sun is out, but won`t last, cloud forecast for most of us all day today. Looked on the harbour cam where mum lives and it`s horrible.......I love those cameras where you can see areas you know well live.......will be mid 50`s most of the day......

Bacon was lush..........and later this morning than usual. 

Few little bits to pick up today and my friend with the puppy Poppy is popping around to drop off something for us to drop off to another friend who lives where we are heading tomorrow......look forward to see her and the puppy......

And will get Tom to get the suitcase down........

Dinner is a rib roast which I`ll slow cook and roast potatoes with a red wine sauce.......nice! 









































​


----------



## keishashadow

where be our plane? Few things worse than a Crack of dawn flight

safe travels tomorrow Carole

can’t wait see my pooch, kids too

here’s to a bright & shiney new week to us all


----------



## macraven

Good Monday morning homies 

Next to last day at the Darkside for me

No tears as when I come back the next time, masks will 
have been tossed for the parks ...... maybe


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels to Keisha and Mac.  Was great to say hello to you both, and hope to have some HHN fun next year.  Yeah. With no masks.  


And safe travels to Schumi too.  

Beautiful sunrise, and sunny Sunday. Love this quiet house, as have no idea when kids went to bed. Just after midnight was enough for me.  Tea and hmm, have to see, thought I saw cookies yesterday.  Goes good with tea.  

And so, back to routine day has already started.  Alarm turned back on, wash has been started hours ago.  Food shopping and getting the trash out day.  Yep, a ready for the week is our routine Sunday. 

Ah yes, and the time of year, Sunday means our pro Football games.  Let’s hope our boo birds get a win this week. I am sure the game wi be on one of our screens.  


Super happy Sunday to you all.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Yummy brunch today - place was buzzing but very well organised and we had a huge table so plenty of room for the dogs too.


Apologies the picture is sideways - strange this happens sometimes!  I struggled to finish this but certainly were the best pancakes I’ve had this side of the Atlantic.
Everyone chose different meals but all were enjoyed.  We had more coffees and more chat and home now after a stroll with the dogs. 
Weather much nicer than predicted so a very pleasant Sunday.

Booked to go pumpkin picking next weekend - will decorate the front porch then though (hopefully) we will be away on actual Halloween


----------



## macraven

It’s a rainy Sunday
But tonight is walking dead...

It will fill my evening of course 

I did some rides and passed on some that were crowded 

Too many peeps in the park right now and they have lines now to get in

I’m off to Seuss land now!


----------



## Lynne G

Have fun your last day, Mac.  Good to avoid crowds, and stay inside with that rain.  


Yum, Julie.  That looks delicious.  Nice you can bring your dog with you.  

Dix, sounds fun.  Yep, look around, can piece together a Sander sister outfit.  


Ooh, 68 out.  Mom is happy, but little one is annoyed it is not cool enough to wear her favorite Adidas sweatshirt.  Once again, acorn did not fall off this tree.  She loves the cold.  Sigh.


----------



## macraven

I have tomorrow yet for the parks 

Rainy here but at potters now
Just a short day in the parks for me as it is rainy and I have a date with WD much later today.....

Not many in the back of the parks at this time but assume crowds will start again after all get lunch

Schumi if I miss you, have a great vacation tomorrow.

Keisha, how does it feel to sleep in your own bed again?
Too bad you have to go back and cook every day again now you are home.

A shout out to all the homies!


----------



## keishashadow

I’m oh so ready for TWD & the new show afterwards 



macraven said:


> Keisha, how does it feel to sleep in your own bed again?


I won’t know until tonight lol.  Will say I prefer my new memory foam topped mattress over those I encountered on trip. One at HRH was, well, really hard & rather lumpy

had a platform bed at WDW that was so high I had to take a bit of a running start to land on top of it. Wound up moving mattresses over a bit so I could get a toe hold. Wound up giggling every time I made that climb



macraven said:


> Too bad you have to go back and cook every day again now you are home.


Who says I’m going to cook?  Visited the colonel in the way home for a few buckets. Have to slide slowly back into that groove or you might hurt yourselfis anyone buying this malarkey?

need to hit the grocery store for fresh foods after the long haul to drop car off for recall repairs   Them do it all over to retrieve it.  Welcome home indeed


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, some sweet water ice, after meatball sandwiches.  They were delicious with fresh grated parmigiana.  

So, a night light, as a relaxing evening is our Sunday night.  And an early bedtime, as back to be up early to start the work week.


----------



## Bluer101




----------



## macraven

BLUER is back!!!!! 


I have missed youse..


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I have tomorrow yet for the parks
> 
> Rainy here but at potters now
> Just a short day in the parks for me as it is rainy and I have a date with WD much later today.....
> 
> Not many in the back of the parks at this time but assume crowds will start again after all get lunch
> 
> Schumi if I miss you, have a great vacation tomorrow.
> 
> Keisha, how does it feel to sleep in your own bed again?
> Too bad you have to go back and cook every day again now you are home.
> 
> A shout out to all the homies!




Thanks mac......I`m sure we`ll chat!!!! And will be popping in and out of the Dis too.....

Have a great day today.......






keishashadow said:


> I’m oh so ready for TWD & the new show afterwards
> 
> 
> I won’t know until tonight lol.  Will say I prefer my new memory foam topped mattress over those I encountered on trip. One at HRH was, well, really hard & rather lumpy
> 
> had a platform bed at WDW that was so high I had to take a bit of a running start to land on top of it. Wound up moving mattresses over a bit so I could get a toe hold. Wound up giggling every time I made that climb
> 
> 
> Who says I’m going to cook?  Visited the colonel in the way home for a few buckets. Have to slide slowly back into that groove or you might hurt yourselfis anyone buying this malarkey?
> 
> need to hit the grocery store for fresh foods after the long haul to drop car off for recall repairs   Them do it all over to retrieve it.  Welcome home indeed




Yep, I love cooking, but always enjoy the nights off.....or when Tom grills......he`s the best at that out of us......welcome home.....I`m sure the colonel`s food went down well!!! 



Hey Bluer.....hope things are good with you and your family. 





I heard yesterday one of my nieces up in Scotland has CV. Shes been working from home and had been so careful. Only contact she has had in the real world, and ended up beside someone  who had it and didn`t know she had it. Haven`t spoken to her yet, but hoping she improves quickly.....

Really looking forward to our week away today. The UK weather isn`t going to be so good this week......some places getting it worse than us for sure. 

Will be travelling in some rain today......very mixed weather, but today is just a travel day. 

Don`t have too many plans for our week away......plenty of relaxation.....good food and maybe a walk or two. Maybe...... And will definitely be popping in to the Dis. Taking laptop and ipads for down time.......we have dinner reservations most nights, but with everything closing at 10pm....no late nights out for us.

Bacon for breakfast this morning......always a good start to the day!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Safe drive @schumigirl - time to relax for you both.

We are going to give the kitchen a good clean today including the oven as empty house and grey day - we have a busy week ahead so home tasks today.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Bluer is back.  Hope you and family are doing well.

Safe travels today, Schumi.  Will be nice to enjoy some holiday time, even if no flight this time. Hope relaxing while away.  

Mac, Safe travels today.  Time for some cat hugs I bet.  Enjoy the rest of your time there, and quick return, with no issues.  

Julie,  we get some rain today too, and with that, an otherwise mostly cloudy day.  Yep, tidy house before a busy week.  House was cleaned this weekend, with windows open for a few minutes, as nice weather weekend.  Hope not a busy week for us, but one with all back to week day routine work and school.  


Marvelous Monday to all the homies.


----------



## macraven

I’m still here at the hotel and parks 
I leave Tuesday 

I’m starting to wonder if today really is not Monday
Lol


----------



## Disxuni

Safe travels for everyone it seems! Hope things go well for all of you and have a good trip!

@schumigirl I used to live there when I was a kid and miss St Augustine greatly, but at least I'm near by. I call it my hometown even though I lived there only five years. I consider it so since other family members have also lived and grew up there (so we all have more history there), as well as the fact that a lot of my childhood time frame was there. Prior to that we bounced around a few places and while I've lived most of my life so far where I'm living now we moved here when I was a young teen.

Also @Realfoodfans that shot of food looked pretty gooooood!

@Lynne G I've already ordered two pieces for my top and a skirt for the bottom for my costume. Mary's skirt / dress part, looks very multi-layered, but I think I am keeping to a darker purple which is the first thing you notice from the front of the official costume. I'm going to make the rings that go along her waist in the future. Also, I bought a wig, although I could try to do my hair that way I got my hair cut recently so I don't think I have enough hair to try to do the hairstyle in the film.

Hope all the homies have a good day!

And now I have to hit the books, or should I say computer? You know? Since it's an online class. Ba tum tss.


----------



## macraven

I know Blondies is not open yet but sitting here watching people go by until it is 11:00

Not many in the park have passed thru this section 

It’s probably the perfect time to hit Potter.


I’ll be in that area after I get a sandwich.

Later homies 
Hope all of youse are having a great day!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Hello everyone!

Well working on another trip that I think is gonna be me and the youngest!

Try to figure out the place exactly, we’re pretty set on making it a Disney stay for a week, some of the resorts we really like are still closed so I don’t even have the option to book if we were decided on which one for sure we want to stay at!?!?!

Right now it’s between these:

Beach Club
Boardwalk
Riverside
French Quarter
Pop
Caribbean Beach

Mind boggling to pick a good one from that list right!?!!!    LOL

Looks like a very nice week ahead for weather upper 70’s and even a couple lower 80’s days over the next 7 so we’ll definitely take that!!!

Not sure on dinner yet, wife mentioned maybe grabbing something to go tonight, so maybe Texas Roadhouse!


----------



## Sue M




----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I’m still here at the hotel and parks
> I leave Tuesday
> 
> I’m starting to wonder if today really is not Monday
> Lol



Definitely MOnday..........although not much of Monday left here.....





Disxuni said:


> Safe travels for everyone it seems! Hope things go well for all of you and have a good trip!
> 
> @schumigirl I used to live there when I was a kid and miss St Augustine greatly, but at least I'm near by. I call it my hometown even though I lived there only five years. I consider it so since other family members have also lived and grew up there (so we all have more history there), as well as the fact that a lot of my childhood time frame was there. Prior to that we bounced around a few places and while I've lived most of my life so far where I'm living now we moved here when I was a young teen.
> 
> Also @Realfoodfans that shot of food looked pretty gooooood!
> 
> @Lynne G I've already ordered two pieces for my top and a skirt for the bottom for my costume. Mary's skirt / dress part, looks very multi-layered, but I think I am keeping to a darker purple which is the first thing you notice from the front of the official costume. I'm going to make the rings that go along her waist in the future. Also, I bought a wig, although I could try to do my hair that way I got my hair cut recently so I don't think I have enough hair to try to do the hairstyle in the film.
> 
> Hope all the homies have a good day!
> 
> And now I have to hit the books, or should I say computer? You know? Since it's an online class. Ba tum tss.




You’re very lucky to live in such a beautiful area......I’d happily live in St Augustine......we both felt very much at home there.....




macraven said:


> I know Blondies is not open yet but sitting here watching people go by until it is 11:00
> 
> Not many in the park have passed thru this section
> 
> It’s probably the perfect time to hit Potter.
> 
> 
> I’ll be in that area after I get a sandwich.
> 
> Later homies
> Hope all of youse are having a great day!



You’ve managed to have some lovely meals there this trip......always good to hear.......hope youse had a good day too.....



Well, what can I say about the beautiful Cotswolds........stunning.

Had a lovely drive over....we had bright sunshine, cloud and then lots of rain.......took just over four hours with a stop........even managed a row with a truck driver who couldn’t park to save his life!!! Yes, there’s a story lol.......

Sent Mac and Janet some pictures of our cottage and the exterior Of the place......Janet was right, very Harry Potter like.......

Cottage is gorgeous.......small and cosy and immaculately clean. Everything you need and so many food options within walking distance.......

Back in from beautiful meal out at a small village pub/restaurant.......loved it all. Now having glass of red we brought with us from home watching Netflix.....House on Haunted Hill.....

Plan is breakfast somewhere in this beautiful little place, plenty of choices for us, then maybe enjoy a wander around the many quaint little stores and we have dinner booked in a restaurant that is a two minute walk away from our cottage........

Thanks for the good travel wishes........and hope all are good.....


----------



## Sue M

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Well working on another trip that I think is gonna be me and the youngest!
> 
> Try to figure out the place exactly, we’re pretty set on making it a Disney stay for a week, some of the resorts we really like are still closed so I don’t even have the option to book if we were decided on which one for sure we want to stay at!?!?!
> 
> Right now it’s between these:
> 
> Beach Club
> Boardwalk
> Riverside
> French Quarter
> Pop
> Caribbean Beach
> 
> Mind boggling to pick a good one from that list right!?!!!    LOL
> 
> Looks like a very nice week ahead for weather upper 70’s and even a couple lower 80’s days over the next 7 so we’ll definitely take that!!!
> 
> Not sure on dinner yet, wife mentioned maybe grabbing something to go tonight, so maybe Texas Roadhouse!


Hi there!  That’s a hard choice. We have CBR booked or should i say rebooked from last Aug to Aug 2021. With hope the borders will be open, and won’t have the 2 week quarantine.  I’m intrigued by the gondola option. I think it will be a game changer.  POR has been my fav moderate. 
But when discounts come out I think I’ll be looking at YC. I like it better than BC because I’m guaranteed a full balcony. 
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Sue M said:


> Hi there!  That’s a hard choice. We have CBR booked or should i say rebooked from last Aug to Aug 2021. With hope the borders will be open, and won’t have the 2 week quarantine.  I’m intrigued by the gondola option. I think it will be a game changer.  POR has been my fav moderate.
> But when discounts come out I think I’ll be looking at YC. I like it better than BC because I’m guaranteed a full balcony.
> Good luck with your decision.



Yup we do like the Skyliner....

Even though we have been fortunate enough to be stuck on it....lol

We rotate between YC and BC and YC was our last stay otherwise that’d be on the list....

We do love YC.


----------



## macraven

Can’t help with the Disney hotels dlpn as I have only stayed in the value hotels at the motherland.


----------



## keishashadow

Bluer? Heck has indeed frozen over lol. Hope the family is weathering the pandemic.

Well, it’s T-2 days from trip & I’ve yet to cook. Had car at dealer for service, next door Red Lobster called to me, loudly.  $17.99 all you can eat shrimp day, interestingly enough takeout was an option.  Enough food left over to feed another 2 people.  Stuffed, I don’t want to see another shrimp for some time



schumigirl said:


> Yep, I love cooking, but always enjoy the nights off.....or when Tom grills......he`s the best at that out of us......welcome home.....I`m sure the colonel`s food went down well!!!


Thank you, hope you have a great trip.


macraven said:


> I’m still here at the hotel and parks
> I leave Tuesday
> 
> I’m starting to wonder if today really is not Monday
> Lol


I figured you’d sleep in after the various walking dead shows last night.  My satellite feed cut off on first showing, had to stay up for the 2nd.  Quite a good offering IMO


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Beach Club
> Boardwalk
> Riverside
> French Quarter
> Pop
> Caribbean Beach


SAB at Beach Club has such a great but quite crowded pool.  Not sure how that would pan out currently as a guest.

I’ve done all but CB, always afraid I’d get a far flung building & the main pool would be a ten minute walk.  That resort is so spread out, can’t imagine not having a car there.

POR not open currently, was sad to see it silent as we rode past.  Have stayed at both sides numerous times. Prefer RIverside’s mansion standard rooms nearest the main pool.  Think their food court is better & always enjoyed yee haw bob’s corny but fun show.  Easy enough to wander between the two via the boat.

For the night or two I need a value, tend to go with Music as I love the pool theme.  2nd go round in the refurbed rooms at Pop. Still not a fan of the high, platform beds or fake wood floor but it’s so well designed as to the storage & Bathrooms.  Cannot discount having the Skyliner there as a bonus.  However, it was much busier when I stayed at AoA in January.

. 





schumigirl said:


> Sent Mac and Janet some pictures of our cottage and the exterior Of the place......Janet was right, very Harry Potter like.......


Startling, not being accustomed to seeing those type of buildings, verrrry cooool


Sue M said:


> I’m intrigued by the gondola option. I think it will be a game changer. POR has been my fav moderate.


I didn’t want to like the Gondolas  felt intrusive to me in Epcot, often staying at BWV.  Eating my words now .  They are a nice leisurely break from otherwise hectic day.  Currently, it’s just one party per unit but we never waited more than a few minutes for one last trip.

You absolutely cannot rely upon it to get to MGM in time to grab a RoTR am time.

Also, need to transfer at CB from Epcot or Pop. Tom bricker has posted pics of some crazy long lines there.



macraven said:


> Can’t help with the Disney hotels dlpn as I have only stayed in the value hotels at the motherland.


Nothing wrong with the values, especially if you are of only needing a place to lay your head.  My main complaint = the thin walls & very exuberant guests .  Secondary, now there is no bell services to assist with luggage transfer to room.  Pop has fake brick in outside center of the building units.  Never realized how awkward it is to pull luggage over it for that long of a distance.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

keishashadow said:


> Bluer? Heck has indeed frozen over lol. Hope the family is weathering the pandemic.
> 
> Well, it’s T-2 days from trip & I’ve yet to cook. Had car at dealer for service, next door Red Lobster called to me, loudly.  $17.99 all you can eat shrimp day, interestingly enough takeout was an option.  Enough food left over to feed another 2 people.  Stuffed, I don’t want to see another shrimp for some time
> 
> 
> Thank you, hope you have a great trip.
> 
> I figured you’d sleep in after the various walking dead shows last night.  My satellite feed cut off on first showing, had to stay up for the 2nd.  Quite a good offering IMO
> 
> SAB at Beach Club has such a great but quite crowded pool.  Not sure how that would pan out currently as a guest.
> 
> I’ve done all but CB, always afraid I’d get a far flung building & the main pool would be a ten minute walk.  That resort is so spread out, can’t imagine not having a car there.
> 
> POR not open currently, was sad to see it silent as we rode past.  Have stayed at both sides numerous times. Prefer RIverside’s mansion standard rooms nearest the main pool.  Think their food court is better & always enjoyed yee haw bob’s corny but fun show.  Easy enough to wander between the two via the boat.
> 
> For the night or two I need a value, tend to go with Music as I love the pool theme.  2nd go round in the refurbed rooms at Pop. Still not a fan of the high, platform beds or fake wood floor but it’s so well designed as to the storage & Bathrooms.  Cannot discount having the Skyliner there as a bonus.  However, it was much busier when I stayed at AoA in January.
> 
> .
> Startling, not being accustomed to seeing those type of buildings, verrrry cooool
> 
> I didn’t want to like the Gondolas  felt intrusive to me in Epcot, often staying at BWV.  Eating my words now .  They are a nice leisurely break from otherwise hectic day.  Currently, it’s just one party per unit but we never waited more than a few minutes for one last trip.
> 
> You absolutely cannot rely upon it to get to MGM in time to grab a RoTR am time.
> 
> Also, need to transfer at CB from Epcot or Pop. Tom bricker has posted pics of some crazy long lines there.
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with the values, especially if you are of only needing a place to lay your head.  My main complaint = the thin walls & very exuberant guests .  Secondary, now there is no bell services to assist with luggage transfer to room.  Pop has fake brick in outside center of the building units.  Never realized how awkward it is to pull luggage over it for that long of a distance.



Last time we were at CB the Skyliner station was 50-50 if it was operational.....

Do like the pool, but like any feature pool they always get busy!!!

SAB we have always found even if it’s packed is big enough to still enjoy.

Almost had steak and shrimp the other day, haven’t had a shrimp since the one Mac gave me at Lombards though last week.


----------



## Charade67

Did everyone hear that scream about 7:00 eastern time? That was me. DH just informed me that the university is planning on cancelling spring break. Yep, the week we have booked for our Disney trip. We can reschedule of course, but I was really hoping to go in March rather than in the summer.  The school hasn't made an official announcement yet. I am hoping they will change their minds. I know that students are going to be angry as well as many parents who have already booked vacations for that week.




Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, and the time of year, Sunday means our pro Football games. Let’s hope our boo birds get a win this week. I am sure the game wi be on one of our screens.


 DH was watching the game last night. All the sportscasters picked San Francisco to win. I don't care about either team, but that made me want to cheer for the Eagles.



schumigirl said:


> I heard yesterday one of my nieces up in Scotland has CV. Shes been working from home and had been so careful. Only contact she has had in the real world, and ended up beside someone who had it and didn`t know she had it. Haven`t spoken to her yet, but hoping she improves quickly.....


 Hope it is very mild and she recovers quickly,



macraven said:


> I’m still here at the hotel and parks
> I leave Tuesday


Safe travels tomorrow. 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Try to figure out the place exactly, we’re pretty set on making it a Disney stay for a week, some of the resorts we really like are still closed so I don’t even have the option to book if we were decided on which one for sure we want to stay at!?!?!
> 
> Right now it’s between these:
> 
> Beach Club
> Boardwalk
> Riverside
> French Quarter
> Pop
> Caribbean Beach


 Out of those the only one I have stayed at is Pop. It's a fun themed hotel. We have always enjoyed staying there. 



schumigirl said:


> Well, what can I say about the beautiful Cotswolds........stunning.


 Pictures?



keishashadow said:


> I didn’t want to like the Gondolas felt intrusive to me in Epcot, often staying at BWV. Eating my words now . They are a nice leisurely break from otherwise hectic day. Currently, it’s just one party per unit but we never waited more than a few minutes for one last trip.


Dh and B are excited about the gondolas. I will still be taking the bus and meeting them at the park. 

Sue - Good to see you!

I'm going to go see if I can find some mindless TV to watch. Dh went to his martial arts class. I asked him if they had a punching bag there. He said they did. I asked him to  give it a few punches for me.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> asked him to give it a few punches for me.


I pity Charade’s pillow tonight  JK  

Ugh, That would throw anyone for a loop. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Disxuni

@schumigirl Glad you've been able to experience it as a tourist. I'm sure it's even better in the eyes of a vacationer!

@DisneyLifePapioNe It all depends on what you want and your budget to be honest. I've been to French Quarter and Caribbean and both were great resorts. In terms of which out of the two have more to offer, Caribbean has the new Skyliner as well as I think has a lot more beautiful views and places to relax and run around compared to French Quarter. Last time I was there they also had hammocks. Also, I know it's just you and your youngest, but some rooms also have a third smaller kind of bed (I was able to fit on it comfortably though). Just an FYI in future reference. Riverside I think from what I heard is the more "classier" side. Pop I know recently had a refurbishment and personally I like the room design. As for the other resorts I cannot speak from experience.

Also ooph about that spring break @Charade67 I hope you're able to rebook so problemo. You seem to take it well though.


----------



## Sue M

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Yup we do like the Skyliner....
> 
> Even though we have been fortunate enough to be stuck on it....lol
> 
> We rotate between YC and BC and YC was our last stay otherwise that’d be on the list....
> 
> We do love YC.


the past few years I’ve been rotating around MK resorts so for me it’s time to maybe return to EPcot resorts!  Or CBR. It’s a beautiful resort. I like Jamaica or Aruba and request to be close to the Caribbean Cay bridge. Very central.  



keishashadow said:


> I figured you’d sleep in after the various walking dead shows last night.  My satellite feed cut off on first showing, had to stay up for the 2nd.  Quite a good offering IMO
> 
> SAB at Beach Club has such a great but quite crowded pool.  Not sure how that would pan out currently as a guest.
> 
> I’ve done all but CB, always afraid I’d get a far flung building & the main pool would be a ten minute walk.  That resort is so spread out, can’t imagine not having a car there.
> 
> POR not open currently, was sad to see it silent as we rode past.  Have stayed at both sides numerous times. Prefer RIverside’s mansion standard rooms nearest the main pool.  Think their food court is better & always enjoyed yee haw bob’s corny but fun show.  Easy enough to wander between the two via the boat.
> 
> For the night or two I need a value, tend to go with Music as I love the pool theme.  2nd go round in the refurbed rooms at Pop. Still not a fan of the high, platform beds or fake wood floor but it’s so well designed as to the storage & Bathrooms.  Cannot discount having the Skyliner there as a bonus.  However, it was much busier when I stayed at AoA in January.
> 
> .
> Startling, not being accustomed to seeing those type of buildings, verrrry cooool
> 
> I didn’t want to like the Gondolas  felt intrusive to me in Epcot, often staying at BWV.  Eating my words now .  They are a nice leisurely break from otherwise hectic day.  Currently, it’s just one party per unit but we never waited more than a few minutes for one last trip.
> 
> You absolutely cannot rely upon it to get to MGM in time to grab a RoTR am time.
> 
> Also, need to transfer at CB from Epcot or Pop. Tom bricker has posted pics of some crazy long lines there.
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with the values, especially if you are of only needing a place to lay your head.  My main complaint = the thin walls & very exuberant guests .  Secondary, now there is no bell services to assist with luggage transfer to room.  Pop has fake brick in outside center of the building units.  Never realized how awkward it is to pull luggage over it for that long of a distance.


What wait- are new Walking Dead eps on?  Or are you talking about reruns?

I did hear about the gondolas and not getting to DHS in time. Bummer, so guess it will be the bus option.  Same with the boats, at Epcot or MK resorts. They don’t start early enough. 
The best thing about staying at CBR is no skyliner transfer needed. At This resort location is definitely important. It was our first WDW resort and enjoyed it. We had a central location in Jamaica so it was all good. And loved those hammocks on the beach. 
POR became our fav resort. Love those mansion rooms too near old man island foot bridge. I’m devastated to hear Bob Jackson has been cut, and GF Orchestra among many others. 
I was lucky at Pop to get a quiet area. Never heard anyone.  But we were in the back of beyond so far to walk to anything.  And it was winter so I didn’t care about a pool. Did miss a hot tub though.  It was my first long stay at Pop. I did love the new rooms, lots of storage.  But missed the amenities of the mod or deluxe resorts.


----------



## Sue M

@Charade67 i thought I heard a Scream!  Such crazy times, canceling spring break- unheard of.

Hello to everyone. We’ve been fine. But life has certainly taken a turn with Covid. Some days the simplest things become too much. Our lives sure have been turned upside down. 
I have a HRH res late Nov. to early Dec. I’ve been waffling on wether to cancel or not. Canada border still closed but I can fly, just can’t cross by land. Now I think I’ll keep res. But not happy about having a 2 week quarantine right before Christmas. I’m scheduled to come home Dec 9 so I’d be done with quarantine before Christmas and it’s not like we’re going to lots of Christmas events this year. Still May waffle again. Don’t know. 
Having to cancel WDW in Aug was so disappointing. I think my daughter took it better than I did lol!  We did 2 mini vacays within 2 hrs of home.

@macraven safe travels home.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


>




 Good to see you Sue........





keishashadow said:


> Bluer? Heck has indeed frozen over lol. Hope the family is weathering the pandemic.
> 
> Well, it’s T-2 days from trip & I’ve yet to cook. Had car at dealer for service, next door Red Lobster called to me, loudly.  $17.99 all you can eat shrimp day, interestingly enough takeout was an option.  Enough food left over to feed another 2 people.  Stuffed, I don’t want to see another shrimp for some time
> 
> 
> Thank you, hope you have a great trip.
> 
> I figured you’d sleep in after the various walking dead shows last night.  My satellite feed cut off on first showing, had to stay up for the 2nd.  Quite a good offering IMO
> 
> SAB at Beach Club has such a great but quite crowded pool.  Not sure how that would pan out currently as a guest.
> 
> I’ve done all but CB, always afraid I’d get a far flung building & the main pool would be a ten minute walk.  That resort is so spread out, can’t imagine not having a car there.
> 
> POR not open currently, was sad to see it silent as we rode past.  Have stayed at both sides numerous times. Prefer RIverside’s mansion standard rooms nearest the main pool.  Think their food court is better & always enjoyed yee haw bob’s corny but fun show.  Easy enough to wander between the two via the boat.
> 
> For the night or two I need a value, tend to go with Music as I love the pool theme.  2nd go round in the refurbed rooms at Pop. Still not a fan of the high, platform beds or fake wood floor but it’s so well designed as to the storage & Bathrooms.  Cannot discount having the Skyliner there as a bonus.  However, it was much busier when I stayed at AoA in January.
> 
> .
> Startling, not being accustomed to seeing those type of buildings, verrrry cooool
> 
> I didn’t want to like the Gondolas  felt intrusive to me in Epcot, often staying at BWV.  Eating my words now .  They are a nice leisurely break from otherwise hectic day.  Currently, it’s just one party per unit but we never waited more than a few minutes for one last trip.
> 
> You absolutely cannot rely upon it to get to MGM in time to grab a RoTR am time.
> 
> Also, need to transfer at CB from Epcot or Pop. Tom bricker has posted pics of some crazy long lines there.
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with the values, especially if you are of only needing a place to lay your head.  My main complaint = the thin walls & very exuberant guests .  Secondary, now there is no bell services to assist with luggage transfer to room.  Pop has fake brick in outside center of the building units.  Never realized how awkward it is to pull luggage over it for that long of a distance.




lol.......I thought that too when I saw it was a bluer post.......

Red Lobster sounds good about now! Love shrimp.......and glad you’ve had no cooking!! 





Charade67 said:


> Did everyone hear that scream about 7:00 eastern time? That was me. DH just informed me that the university is planning on cancelling spring break. Yep, the week we have booked for our Disney trip. We can reschedule of course, but I was really hoping to go in March rather than in the summer.  The school hasn't made an official announcement yet. I am hoping they will change their minds. I know that students are going to be angry as well as many parents who have already booked vacations for that week.
> 
> 
> DH was watching the game last night. All the sportscasters picked San Francisco to win. I don't care about either team, but that made me want to cheer for the Eagles.
> 
> Hope it is very mild and she recovers quickly,
> 
> Safe travels tomorrow.
> 
> Out of those the only one I have stayed at is Pop. It's a fun themed hotel. We have always enjoyed staying there.
> 
> Pictures?
> 
> 
> Dh and B are excited about the gondolas. I will still be taking the bus and meeting them at the park.
> 
> Sue - Good to see you!
> 
> I'm going to go see if I can find some mindless TV to watch. Dh went to his martial arts class. I asked him if they had a punching bag there. He said they did. I asked him to  give it a few punches for me.



Thank you for the good wishes for my niece......she’s not great, but at least she doesn’t need hospitalised.......

Will keep fingers crossed the trip doesn’t have to be postponed to summer, I know you’d prefer slightly cooler temps.

I’ll post some pictures on my trip report when I get back home. 






Disxuni said:


> @schumigirl Glad you've been able to experience it as a tourist. I'm sure it's even better in the eyes of a vacationer!
> 
> Also ooph about that spring break @Charade67 I hope you're able to rebook so problemo. You seem to take it well though.




Yes, it’s always different as a tourist. One of the young ladies from the hotel came from there and she marvelled how we knew more about some places than she did.....we often laugh when we meet and chat to Americans who have been to places in Scotland we haven’t visited either......and they’re always surprised when we say oh we’ve never been there.......lol.......

Hope you’re doing ok........



mac......have a safe flight home today........




Woke bright and early this morning.......so much for sleeping late......bed was surprisingly comfortable if a little smaller than we’re used to. We have a Superking and this is a regular sized bed........er, cosy........lol.......

I got up around 4am for a drink of water and couldn’t believe how silent it was outside. I’m used to silence where we live, but we’re in the centre of a village.....nothing. Very unusual. And being attached to another cottage we thought we might hear something, but I guess the brick is so solid and thick we wouldn’t. I’m not used to neighbours and was a little worried about noise from them.......but all good.

No plans for today yet......apart from going out for breakfast.......then we’ll decide, would like to wander more around this little place I think.

Happy Tuesday........


----------



## Sue M

@schumigirl thanks for the welcome back!  I gather you’re somewhere in Scotland touring around!  Have you been able to see your mom?  I’m a little behind!


----------



## Realfoodfans

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Well working on another trip that I think is gonna be me and the youngest!
> 
> Try to figure out the place exactly, we’re pretty set on making it a Disney stay for a week, some of the resorts we really like are still closed so I don’t even have the option to book if we were decided on which one for sure we want to stay at!?!?!
> 
> Right now it’s between these:
> 
> Beach Club
> Boardwalk
> Riverside
> French Quarter
> Pop
> Caribbean Beach
> 
> Mind boggling to pick a good one from that list right!?!!!    LOL
> 
> Looks like a very nice week ahead for weather upper 70’s and even a couple lower 80’s days over the next 7 so we’ll definitely take that!!!
> 
> Not sure on dinner yet, wife mentioned maybe grabbing something to go tonight, so maybe Texas Roadhouse!


Has FQ reopened (or dates to reopen) yet?  That is our absolute favourite.  Just love the feel and size of it and the boats to DS. Would stay at any if possible at the moment though!

Ah to be planning - still seems far, far away.

Dry but cool morning here.  Over to Dad’s later to prepare for final clearance tomorrow.  Lamb chops out for tonight.  Just us to eat so will be meat and veg.

Charade that will be tough with no spring break - the sixth form have shut down now at J’s school though luckily no problem yet with the main body of the school.

Safe travels home for Mac and hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## macraven

Hi homies 
Decided to go to the airport extra early as the Orlando airport reminds me of ChIcgo airport 
Always busy and large

My flight is not to 9 but rather be here when it is not busy which will happen in an hour 
I rather wait than be rushed.

My phone (using safari) would not allow me to check in on line for delta.
So had to wait until here to get my boarding passes printed out.

Never ever had that happen before.
But all set now and it was an easy solve.
Do have an hour later over in Atlanta which is no big deal.

One thing that surprised me is there were 11 people here already waiting for the same flight 
Usually no one here when I arrive way early for flights home.

It was nice I was able to see homies during my stay.
Hope all of you have a smooth flight back home.
Enjoyed my visits with all 
Always nice to see as many homies as possible.

Pencil me in to your calendar for next year 
Same place same dates.
And hopefully hhn!
Same time!


----------



## keishashadow

Mr just rousing, enjoying his 2nd week of vacation this go-round.  Have a feeling bacon will be in order.  Just the thing to brown the big old sirloin roast before I plop it in oven.  Not feeling crock pot today.  Hankering for cheesecake, may go for it too , which means I’ll need to make a cake for the Mr.  

Go big or go home 


Sue M said:


> Same with the boats, at Epcot or MK resorts. They don’t start early enough.


Not running currently at Epcot...that’s why I cancelled reservation at Swan & went with Pop...saving $500+ in the process .  That mile + walk over to MGM not the way I wanted to start my day.  We averaged anywhere from 7 to 10 miles each day for WDW portion of trip as it was.


Sue M said:


> The best thing about staying at CBR is no skyliner transfer needed.


Yes, but the lines in the am have been consistently reported to be a nightmare. They have taken to having Pop people walk off the platform & join the guest line for CB

I’d spring for an uber



Sue M said:


> I’m devastated to hear Bob Jackson has been cut, and GF Orchestra among many others.


JHMO bob will be back as he’s a solo act/less $

We saw the Orchestra on their last day!  Classy to the end.






Sue M said:


> I was lucky at Pop to get a quiet area. Never heard anyone. But we were in the back of beyond so far to walk to anything


 I always ask for 50’s bldg, upper floor closest to Skyliner, send via a fax pre arrival. This time we got what they termed an upgrade/pool view. I guess, thru the tree tops but nice enough. Only issue there is the paper thin walls & noisy neighbors but served the purpose nicely.


Sue M said:


> Canada border still closed but I can fly, just can’t cross by land. Now I think I’ll keep res. But not happy about having a 2 week quarantine right before Christmas. I’m scheduled to come home Dec 9 so I’d be done with quarantine before Christmas and it’s not like we’re going to lots of Christmas events this year. Still May waffle again. Don’t know.
> Having to cancel WDW in Aug was so disappointing. I think my daughter took it better than I did lol! We did 2 mini vacays within 2 hrs of home.


Good luck.  Hadn’t heard that’s how it was set up for Canada, interesting.  Do they enforce/follow up the quarantine?  we’ve had recommended ones in our state in the past.  Many employers were also quite strict with leisure travel of employees.


schumigirl said:


> Thank you for the good wishes for my niece......she’s not great, but at least she doesn’t need hospitalised.......


How did i miss this? That is scary stuff, poor girl.


Realfoodfans said:


> Has FQ reopened (or dates to reopen) yet


Haven’t seen even any rumors. 


macraven said:


> Pencil me in to your calendar for next year
> Same place same dates.
> And hopefully hhn!
> Same time!


I used a sharpie


----------



## Disxuni

@Sue M it's nice to see you again! Sorry that Covid has turned your life upside down. I actually purposely made and kept a reservation for the Halloween time frame this year. We risked doing a trip in July since my friends and I were going stir crazy, especially one of them being a nurse (doing nothing but work and sleep) and decided to go knowing we'd be extra careful. Considering that was a safe success I decided to move forward and make plans for my birthday thinking things would be better by then. It's "better" I guess (especially compared to the cases of that time), however we're still monitoring, keeping an eye on numbers, and still have the same plan of being diligent, being safe, and social distance, especially since the gov has laxed a lot of rules and moved to "Phase 3". We're probably going to make our own mini bar in our room again as well.

@schumigirl I can see that. As a tourist you have all the tours, sight seeing, and you want to taste and experience the food and culture of the area. So, I can definitely see why as a tourist sometimes you can have a lot more experience than the locals. It's kind of how you and a lot of the homies have eaten at  a lot of different places and dishes at Universal, but I haven't. As a local you tend to do what is easier, affordable, or what you know, but I'll slowly change that as time goes on.

@macraven I'm always I'd rather be early than late kind of gal so I can understand being there early. @keishashadow I love that picture of the BATB show!


----------



## macraven

Free WiFi in Atlanta and no glitches here but probably due to the fact not many people are flying.

Nice way to pass time before I board the last leg


----------



## Sue M

@keishashadow love the dog!  Boats not running yet, eek. Maybe by August.  If not maybe I’ll just stay put at CBR. That walk to DHS in August, eh, not feeling it. Have plenty of time to decide. Happy about only 1 fam in Skyliner cab. It’s pretty enclosed. 
Uber may be the way to go for MGM. 

I sure hope Bob will be back at River Roost.

The Dec we stayed at Pop our top priority was getting a new room. At that time only the 80’s & 90’s were finished.  And no Skyliner!  I was lucky that I had good neighbours. Never heard anything.  It seems most hotel stays are dependent on having considerate neighbours.  one Of our GF stays traveling with my girlfriend she got a room next to a family with a toddler lol. She knew his name without ever seeing him. Mom always calling him to loudly to get in the bath.  I had a nice quiet room!  

I hear they do follow up on quarantine when returning to Canada. You have to fill out a form detailing your quarantine plan.  Guess DH will be doing the grocery shopping, and I’ll have to sleep maybe downstairs to protect the family. 
The govt really cracked down when US citizens were coming thru the border saying they were returning home to Alaska. They weren’t supposed to be using the trip back to Alaska as a sightseeing excursion but were. And were reported. 
So now they’re cracking down making sure people are doing what they’re supposed to. I’m sure they aren’t phoning every individual but I’m not rolling the dice.

@Disxuni thanks for the welcome!  Glad to hear you had a successful trip in July. 
I have planned to go with my friend and partner in crime from Cali. Our last trip together was ages ago, Sept 2019.  We book seperate rooms always.  At this stage we figure we don’t have to hear each other snore lol.  And now safer because of Covid. I found a travel medical company with good Covid coverage. 
I always have a bar in my room lol!

@macraven  glad to hear flights went well.  Maybe Taco Bell is in your future today!  What hotel did you stay at?


----------



## macraven

Welcome back home homie Sue!

I’ve been up since just before 6 this morning and going through the motions of laundry and hitting real life here.

Since no one has been to the grocery store since I left, need to decide what’s for dinner.

Taco Bell sounds good.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Welcome back home homie Sue!
> 
> I’ve been up since just before 6 this morning and going through the motions of laundry and hitting real life here.
> 
> Since no one has been to the grocery store since I left, need to decide what’s for dinner.
> 
> Taco Bell sounds good.



Hi Mac!

We had taco’s from one of our favorite taco restaurants here locally.

Then we did some Skeet shooting.

Then we came home and it was time for me to get Youngest from school, then we threw the baseball for a short period, then I came in to watch some news and fell asleep.

Wife was offered a new position today, surprisingly from out of nowhere frankly, as Office Manager!!!

She is thrilled for that!

I told her that her knowledge and experience for what she does is hard to come by, was an easy decision I’m sure.

More than likely take away for dinner for us again!


----------



## Sue M

Disney life congrats to your wife!

Mac enjoy your Taco Bell!


----------



## keishashadow

Sue M said:


> one Of our GF stays traveling with my girlfriend she got a room next to a family with a toddler lol. She knew his name without ever seeing him. Mom always calling him to loudly to get in the bath. I had a nice quiet room!


Lol 

my pet peeve is roomful of very loud women. cackling hens as my DH puts it.  Into wee hours of night & again in early morning.  Got to give it to them for stamina If nothing else


Sue M said:


> The govt really cracked down when US citizens were coming thru the border saying they were returning home to Alaska. They weren’t supposed to be using the trip back to Alaska as a sightseeing excursion but were. And were reported.


Uh oh. Hate to say it but I can see the temptation to dawdle just a bit.  Took train from Skagway to carcross (jr still talks about the desert!) then on to Whitehorse, emerald lake. Area so beautifully stunning, Sad to turn around and head back to ship. Sadder to think it will likely be years before we can return but chin up!  This will pass!


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Lol
> 
> my pet peeve is roomful of very loud women. cackling hens as my DH puts it.  Into wee hours of night & again in early morning.  Got to give it to them for stamina If nothing else
> 
> Uh oh. Hate to say it but I can see the temptation to dawdle just a bit.  Took train from Skagway to carcross (jr still talks about the desert!) then on to Whitehorse, emerald lake. Area so beautifully stunning, Sad to turn around and head back to ship. Sadder to think it will likely be years before we can return but chin up!  This will pass!


Funny you mention that place, that desert was profiled in a travel show I watched today.
Lol, when I travel with my Californian friend we always get separate rooms. We both enjoy having our own space. And not having to worry if we’re disturbing the other.


----------



## macraven

Ended up doing a run to Taco Bell...

Guess no one here is surprised we did that

Mr Mac’s decision

I’ll cook tomorrow if he goes grocery shopping.
If not, it will be bbq down the street from us.

Sue, I’m not one to share a room either.
I’m told I snore.
Mr Mac wears ear buds each night or he wouldn’t sleep in the room with me.

I always tell him he wakes me up with his snoring.

So when I do solo trips to the Darkside or motherland, I do 
not share a room with the girl homies.

Any of you have trouble the first night home from a trip?
I have always have but so tired I may fall asleep early tonight.

If I do not return here later, might mean I am catching some zzzzzzz’s


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> Ended up doing a run to Taco Bell...
> 
> Guess no one here is surprised we did that
> 
> Mr Mac’s decision
> 
> I’ll cook tomorrow if he goes grocery shopping.
> If not, it will be bbq down the street from us.
> 
> Sue, I’m not one to share a room either.
> I’m told I snore.
> Mr Mac wears ear buds each night or he wouldn’t sleep in the room with me.
> 
> I always tell him he wakes me up with his snoring.
> 
> So when I do solo trips to the Darkside or motherland, I do
> not share a room with the girl homies.
> 
> Any of you have trouble the first night home from a trip?
> I have always have but so tired I may fall asleep early tonight.
> 
> If I do not return here later, might mean I am catching some zzzzzzz’s


I never have a problem with falling asleep when I get home. Time change!  I’m exhausted.  9pm here is midnight in Florida. 
Nope no surprise with your choice of dinner lol!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Disney Life congratulations to your wife.  Something to celebrate.
Mac glad you’re home safely.
Hope Carole is enjoying her trip.

I am really sleeping badly again at the moment - cannot turn my mind off so waking many times each night so although still getting up early - very fuzzy head each morning,  

Off to Dad’s again shortly - skip arrived yesterday and we had to move a large freezer to the top of the driveway for local council to take - luckily Kev has a trolley that we were able to use as it is a sloping driveway.  Had to pay them to take it as not allowed to put such items in the skip so hopefully that will be gone when we arrive.

Catch up later.


----------



## Charade67

A quick good morning before I head out to work. The university hasn't made any. official announcement about spring break yet. I hate that I know but can't say anything to B about it. 

In other news, the Covid numbers at the university have dropped significantly. They are reporting 89 active cases today.  Not too bad for a campus of about 15,000 students. 

Gotta run. Hoping for a slow work day today.


----------



## Charade67

Be careful what you wish for. You just might get it. I hoped for a slow day, and I have nothing to do today. Just waiting for lunchtime.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M......I`m in the Cotswolds.......beautiful area of England that is classed as having outstanding beauty......we are renting a cottage and it`s heavenly here.......we went to Scotland in August to see mum and family too and it was also fabulous. 



Quick drive by......hope all are ok......will catch up properly when we get back next week......so far so good.....weather has been lovely and sunny, albeit a little cool out of the sun. 

Rain was on for a few hours yesterday afternoon, but we were in the pub and a minute walk to get back to our cottage out their back gates......handy.

Been out all day today (need to catch up those emails ladies) and will be heading out to dinner soon.....another restauratn that is a three minute walk to get to......ideal!!! 

Food has been so good so far........and the clothes are telling us that too......

And as I speak I`m getting a glass of red poured for me......home from home......


----------



## Sue M

@Charade67 both good and bad news!  Sorry you can’t say anything to B yet, but glad numbers are down.
@Realfoodfans  sorry about sleep. I woke up at 4:15 this morning. Couldn’t get back to sleep. But at least I was asleep before 11:00 last night. So not too bad.
@schumigirl  my good friend up the lane is from the Cotswolds. Small world. Actually she originally was from Wales, but moved to England as a child.
Glad you got a visit in with your mom. Crazy times.
Enjoy your getaway!

Nothing going on here today. Husband out golfing. I have to go to lab for my routine blood work, then it’s time to pack away the summer clothes   And get out the winter ones.  Good opportunity to take out clothes for Orlando trip next month. I’ll put aside to wash. Also will have garbage bag on hand and try to get rid of things I haven’t worn. This is the hard part!
I‘ll need some warm weather clothes still because it’s still nice during the day here. But cools quickly after sun sets. Guess my Orlando clothes will work for that.


----------



## Disxuni

@DisneyLifePapioNe Congrats to your wife on getting a surprise new job offer!

Good to see everyone has traveled home safely, or traveling safely. @Charade67 sorry your quiet day got too quiet!

I just finished my latest assignment for class. I don't think it's a 10/10, but I achieved the goals I think (for the most part). I might surprise myself. There has been a couple of times where I learn one thing, then learn something else next week, realize, or think I made a mistake the previous week by what I learn the current week, but then find out I still did rather well on the assignment anyway. I can't wait for me to be done with databases and I feel we barely even started (even though we're on week 6-7). I feel I'll like HTML (next and last class) next semester will be better. A lot less complicated (I've never learned the code, but have edited it before) and more creative.

Hope all the homies are having a good Tuesday! I wish it would cool down again. I miss it. However, maybe it's a good thing, makes me less distracted and not want to go to Universal for a day trip.


----------



## macraven

It feels like many days since I have been back from my trip.
But it was only yesterday afternoon I arrived home.

It went by too quickly for me as I did a lot of time in the hotel and less time in the parks.

Had nice meet up with homies!

I’ll make up for lost park time on my next trip there.
Already have the room booked and my ap does not expire until end of March 2022.

Disxuni, pencil me in for next year same dates!
Had a wonderful time with you.

My temp at home today is 81 and dry.
Finally our heat wave is gone.
Orlando had some hot days when I was there.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Is there a problem with the boards?  No updates showing on mine since yesterday evening?


----------



## macraven

I haven’t read any issues with board postings.


----------



## Charade67

Super quiet on the board.  I’m at work again with nothing to do. Think will take an early lunch.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It feels like many days since I have been back from my trip.
> But it was only yesterday afternoon I arrived home.
> 
> It went by too quickly for me as I did a lot of time in the hotel and less time in the parks.
> 
> Had nice meet up with homies!
> 
> I’ll make up for lost park time on my next trip there.
> Already have the room booked and my ap does not expire until end of March 2022.
> 
> Disxuni, pencil me in for next year same dates!
> Had a wonderful time with you.
> 
> My temp at home today is 81 and dry.
> Finally our heat wave is gone.
> Orlando had some hot days when I was there.



We always feel that......as if we`ve been back for days when it`s only been a day. You`re weather sounds lovely as always mac......

As soon as we get out flights booked...hotel will be next then will let you know our dates asap!! Waiting for those darn flights to be released is frustrating........never been blessed with patience.....lol.....





Had some rain this morning, but soon passed and the sun eventually came out, looking ominous for more rain tonight though. Thankfully restaurant is less than a two minute walk away in the opposite direction. Italian tonight.

Change of plans for dinner last night.......the menu we saw online wasn`t the same as what they were offering, due to Covid and their limitations, and none of the four of us liked it, so we went to another close by, thankfully very close as it was raining heavy by then.......and it was lovely, although had to send my steak back.....I think they had cooked it too soon and it was cool......even a rare steak should be sizzling on the outside. But, had a lovely evening with friends who live here.

Just woke up from a snooze.......we have walked so far again these last two days. Looks dull outside and very cloudy, but will be dark soon....having such a lovely time over here.

Hope all is good everywhere.....


----------



## macraven

That’s a drag to find out the eatery site was not up to date schumi
But good you were able find a restaurant that was good for the group.

Your next two days will fly by!

Hope your Italian meal is perfect tonight.


----------



## macraven

Our temps were great today!
High of 84 and perfect weather here.

It was hot when I was in Orlando and a few days the heat hit me hard.
I ended up going to the parks early and tried to leave by noon.
Missed that leaving time a couple of days ...


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hoping @Lynne G is ok - usually my morning check in person?
I’ve been into town this morning and everything is so quiet again - people are definitely not getting out and about as threat of further lockdown looms - update on Monday apparently.
Fishy Friday for us - takeout fish and chips later with the children.
Hoping everyone is ok


----------



## macraven

I usually notice homies back from a Darkside trip take their time in getting here to post.

A lot to talk about before the vacations and then when back home, normal life routine, keeps peeps busy 

I’m sure Lynne is staying busy with her job.
She puts long hours into it.

Haven’t seen many posting now since their trip but they come back home here when they have time.


It’s like sending your kids away for school...
Some are not in a rush to return home right away.

Light rain has started here but it’s nice as temps are better now 
We will be in the 70’s today
Saturday is when we will have the big rain and think others will too.

Groceries bought yesterday and no idea what to fix for dinner.

Hope all the homies are having a great laid back day!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I guess either everyone is busy or they are like me and don’t have much to talk about. I’m going to do a little house cleaning and then get lunch with dh.

Today I am starting to help a friend from Wisconsin with a homeschool project. Her son is doing a version of Flat Stanley, except using his name, Jonah. I promised to take Flat Jonah to Busch Gardens with us next week.

I got my new magic band and put the skin on it today. I just don’t know when I will get to use it. I’m still waiting on B’s band. Hers is one of the free ones they offer. I didn’t like any of the colors, so I purchased one from the shop Disney site. It is supposed to be turquoise, but looks more ligjt blue to me.


----------



## macraven

Charade my kids did the flat Stanley thing when they were in grade school.

Did not know that fun project is still supported in schools.
It’s a fun thing for the kids and glad it is still being done.

We are due heavy rain on Saturday.
Been watching the weather channel today to see where Jim Cattore will be set up for when the storms hit.

He usually is assigned to the heaviest hit area.

Btw, that Disney band is beautiful!

I think all the homies are back now except for Robo
Not sure when her return date is.
Hope she does not have storm issues when she leaves for home.


Stay safe these next few days homies!
Hope none of you get issues with the storms that are coming in tonight/tomorrow!


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Charade my kids did the flat Stanley thing when they were in grade school.
> 
> Did not know that fun project is still supported in schools.
> It’s a fun thing for the kids and glad it is still being done.


I don't know if schools are still doing it, but Jonah is home schooled. B did a flat version of herself when she was in Girl Scouts. One of her flats made it all the way to New Zealand. 



macraven said:


> Btw, that Disney band is beautiful!


 Thanks! We are all going to have Marvel themed bands this time.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Charade67 that magic band looks really good.  Yes when will we ever be using ours I do not know.  

We enjoyed our take out fish and chips tonight.  Watching Batman Returns now with J!


----------



## macraven

I’ve been watching the weather channel since this morning.

We will get the heavy rain this weekend.
But humidity will follow so ac will be on

This is the first day all spring and summer that we turned the ac off and opened the windows.
Only 75 and no humidity today.

Will be a different story tomorrow and Sunday.

Won’t be back in the 80’s until Monday


----------



## schumigirl

Charade......nice bands!! 


mac......you have the best weather of all of us! Yes, not sure when Robo gets home.....I haven`t been keeping up with the boards too much and need to catch her TR when we get home next week......







Today we had sunshine, rain, cold, sunshine and mild temps and tonight it`s frosty with a clear sky.......a real mix. 

It`s been so beautiful over here........not many places to stop and take pictures of the scenery around as most roads we have taken have no place to stop, but scenery is beautiful. Full of rolling hills and it`s nice as where we live is predominantly flat........and so many gorgeous villages to visit.......

Only two days left here, we go home Monday........but so glad we made this trip. Sitting back in the cottage now very full after another lovely meal out........we have walked so much this week but it`s been superb.

Tomorrow is Blenheim Palace......chock full of history and very pretty.


----------



## macraven

Full of history!
Winston Churchill had his start of life there.

Please take pictures for us!


----------



## Sue M

Misty rainy day here. I think our Indian Summer is finished.  Nipped out to pick up some wine for Thanksgiving dinner on Sunday.
Then did more research into travel insurance that covers Covid in the US. I’m interested in 2 companies out of the ones I looked at. I’ve always used Blue Cross, but they exclude Covid.

I recieved the email offer from Hard Rock rewards of a free night.  Since airline canceled the red eye flights, actually quite a few regular flights, I had to rebook and now instead of arriving bright and early 11/28 I don‘t lane until midnight  and so loose my first day. 
I phoned Universal to see if I could use voucher for the 27th coming in a day early and recoup my lost day, but no, voucher not valid that day.

But still thinking about coming in on 27th, earliest I can arrive is 5:45, or same flight I have arriving at midnight just the night before and booking somewhere cheap like Cabana Bay.  

@macraven i always feel like that after vacation. Home a few days and it feels like I’ve never been away. Hope I get some hot weather!  Have you watched the season finale of Dead yet, they finally aired?  It took me by surprise I had no idea. Usually there are trailers aren’t there? And the new Dead show started. I missed  first episode but it’s airing again here tonight. Have reminder set!  

@schumigirl  sounds like a great vacay. Blenheim Palace will be fantastic!  So many estates have had to open up for tours.  I love watching An American Aristocrat in England I think the name of the show is. She married the Earl of Sandwich son.   And she goes around to many of the old estates to see what they do to keep things running.  Post pics!  

@Charade67  love the Magic Bands!  Our next WDW trip is Aug 2021.  It is super quiet, Mac is right I guess. Not much to talk about.


----------



## macraven

Sue I think if you arrive at the hotel just before midnight, it would be to your advantage to go that route
and book that day.

Your room would be held for you even if you did not arrive until just after midnight.

You could check in and go straight to your room.

One year I arrived at HR at 6:00 am.
Room not ready until 4:00 that day.

Never booked the first early morning flight after that.
I would not mind booking a flight that landed in the evening.
I would know once I checked in, my room would be ready for me.

This year I did third flight out to get to Atlanta.
Second leg of flight, had me arrive about 10:30 am to the hotel.
Will avoid that time frame next year as my room was not available until 3:00.

But when I went, hotel was only booking not even 50% of the rooms due to covid situation.

Rooms sit one or two days after a person checks out before it is cleaned.

You are planning your trip for later in the year and hotels may readjust and have more staff when you go.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> Sue I think if you arrive at the hotel just before midnight, it would be to your advantage to go that route
> and book that day.
> 
> Your room would be held for you even if you did not arrive until just after midnight.
> 
> You could check in and go straight to your room.
> 
> One year I arrived at HR at 6:00 am.
> Room not ready until 4:00 that day.
> 
> Never booked the first early morning flight after that.
> I would not mind booking a flight that landed in the evening.
> I would know once I checked in, my room would be ready for me.
> 
> This year I did third flight out to get to Atlanta.
> Second leg of flight, had me arrive about 10:30 am to the hotel.
> Will avoid that time frame next year as my room was not available until 3:00.
> 
> But when I went, hotel was only booking not even 50% of the rooms due to covid situation.
> 
> Rooms sit one or two days after a person checks out before it is cleaned.
> 
> You are planning your trip for later in the year and hotels may readjust and have more staff when you go.


We got lucky last Sept, we had early arrival and room was ready.  Trip is for next month, hotel will still be at 50% and it’s the weekend after your Thanksgiving so I wouldn’t expect ready room this time.  But if I do go the night before I’ll probably stay cheap at CB, then the next morning Uber with luggage over to HRH and leave stuff with Bell Service Until room ready.


----------



## macraven

Sue that plan will also work fine.

If you are a Jason Bourne fan, you’ll like the new Bourne show.
I thought it was well worth any waits I had for it.
I went to it more than once and it grew on me each time.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Carole enjoy Blenheim - we love it there - and the butterfly house is beautiful too.  I have visited a few times but the best memory was actually my first visit many years ago when I was pregnant with DS (37 years ago) I travelled with a friend for Barry Manilow there - my first HUGE outdoor concert - it was amazing but so tiring - I had a sleep in the afternoon in the St John’s Ambulance tent as we’d been on the road before dawn!

Currently damp here so a lazy start and coffee and news at the moment.

Happy Saturday all.


----------



## macraven

Rff, now I’m thinking of Barry Manilow songs and butterfly’s.

Good Saturday morning to all!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Full of history!
> Winston Churchill had his start of life there.
> 
> Please take pictures for us!



Well as you already knew Mac........no Blenheim Palace for us today........arrived just after 9.30 and we were told it would be 4.30 before we could enter the Palace........er, no, I don‘t think so......no way would we wander round gardens for all those hours......and it’s quite cold today. So actually managed to get a refund through an email to Customer Services, completely unexpected but worth asking, and had a nice day despite not seeing Blenheim Palace. 

Contacted through my mum a cousin I have outside of Oxford, haven’t seen him for many, many years......maybe 40??? But him and his wife were free so we met for lunch in their local.....we both said neither of us had changed which was weirdly true.......he’s maybe 4 years younger than me, but we all got on like a house on fire and it was absolutely wonderful catching up. We used to visit them when I was younger and that aunt and uncle lived near Manchester......he’s doing very well for himself.

Unexpected but lovely.

Back in the cottage having a glass of wine and out for dinner in a few hours.......

Hope all are well and having a lovely Saturday......


----------



## macraven

Well, even though you had to take a pass on the Blenheim Palace, it turned out to be a great day with your cousin for lunch.

So nice you were able to connect and still have a fun day.

Red or white wine tonight?


----------



## macraven

Right now it’s 71
Rain (100%) starts in 5 hours.

Tomorrow will be warmer and rain most of that day.

I don’t mind the heavy rain we will get.
While I was on vacation, Mr Mac worked in the yard and put in soil, then reseeded the areas where the tree was removed.

We won’t have to water that section at all now with the coming rain.
It will be like getting a pay raise with us not watering the next 3 days.

How’s all the homies doing this weekend?
Hope all are having a great weekend!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Sounds like you still enjoyed your day @schumigirl.  Everything has to be pre- booked these days so not always possible.  We were watching the weather before booking for the pumpkin patch so by the time we chose tomorrow all slots are sold out.  Em took the children and they got new Halloween outfits and light up pumpkins  instead.

My lovely DIL is not too well and been for a Covid test today - DS had to work so I’ve offered to get them some easy food tomorrow so he can look after her.  She’s never unwell so it’s worrying. No energy at all.

Italian meal tonight and now feet up in front of the tv


----------



## macraven

You topped me for tonight’s evening dinner
I made chicken salad up for our meal.

And I don’t even like it that much but Mr Mac does.

Rff, hope your dil feels better real soon!
She will enjoy the meal you fix for them.

I don’t know anyone that has had the virus, but then, I don’t really know anybody down here.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Well, even though you had to take a pass on the Blenheim Palace, it turned out to be a great day with your cousin for lunch.
> 
> So nice you were able to connect and still have a fun day.
> 
> Red or white wine tonight?




Yes, it was lovely seeing him after so long.......and shocking to think  how long ago we used to visit them on our vacations.

Oh red again tonight.........think we’ve had red every night we’ve been here........went to a local wine merchant to top up......all reds too......lush!

Dinner was gorgeous tonight again.....went to the place we went on our first night, just as nice tonight.........lady even remembered no onions for me......good memory.

Hope mr Mac enjoyed that chicken salad.........

When we came back in today the rain came pouring down.......it was lovely sitting in our cottage looking out at the tourists wishing they were inside........we had the lamps on as it was dark, so it very looked cosy.........





Realfoodfans said:


> Sounds like you still enjoyed your day @schumigirl.  Everything has to be pre- booked these days so not always possible.  We were watching the weather before booking for the pumpkin patch so by the time we chose tomorrow all slots are sold out.  Em took the children and they got new Halloween outfits and light up pumpkins  instead.
> 
> My lovely DIL is not too well and been for a Covid test today - DS had to work so I’ve offered to get them some easy food tomorrow so he can look after her.  She’s never unwell so it’s worrying. No energy at all.
> 
> Italian meal tonight and now feet up in front of the tv



Actually we had pre booked RFF........we booked an arrival time and a time for entry into the Palace......they sent an email last night to say they had changed the palace entry time and we had to rebook when we arrived. Not a good nor popular policy. Covid measures are understandable, but expecting folks to wander round grass for over 6 hours isn‘t reasonable.

Their customer service agreed as we got a full refund on my cc.




10 minute walk from restaurant tonight........beautiful little pub/restaurant........we are full!

The cottage has a sofa and two chairs, one is a recliner.......I’m on the sofa.....I’ll have a turn on that recliner before we leave.......

Last day here tomorrow.......lazy morning.....Tom will pop to the bakery and get something fresh for breakfast......then have Sunday lunch booked at a hotel in the next village, well, it’s a town I guess.

Will get packed up, as we need to leave by 10am Monday.......that’ll be breakfast and just go.......

But, tonight is another glass of wine and tv......the high life!

Walking back from the restaurant, couldn’t believe how deserted the place is again.......Saturday night!!

Movie time.........


----------



## Sue M

@macraven well Alaska having done away with change fees is a dangerous thing for me!  I rebooked to arrive the night before on 27th and on a more reasonable flight that arrives at MCO 5:45pm.  Booked AP rate for the night at Cabana Bay. Bonus is flight came down in price from the other day. Win-win!

@Realfoodfans i hope your DIL tests negative.

@schumigirl ah too bad about the tour, but that’s a ridiculous amount of time to wait around. And you got a refund. 
Enjoy your last days of vacay.


----------



## macraven

Sue, you came out smelling like a rose on the flight deal!!


I think you will like arriving early evening  instead of the other flight choices you originally saw.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> Sue, you came out smelling like a rose on the flight deal!!
> 
> 
> I think you will like arriving early evening  instead of the other flight choices you originally saw.


Most definitely beats a midnight arrival.


----------



## Charade67

Late night check in. I should be sleeping, but I took a nap this afternoon and am now wide awake. 

Had a very lazy day today. Slept in late, went to lunch, and then came home and watched college football and napped. It was a rainy day, so a good day to stay in.

In other news - my mom is now free of her boot and dh has "graduated" from cardiac rehab. They even gave him a certificate. They said his stress test was better than normal.



schumigirl said:


> Tomorrow is Blenheim Palace......chock full of history and very pretty.


 I had to look it up. Absolutely gorgeous. Dh would love it. He is a big admirer of Churchill.  Sorry you weren't able to get in. 




Sue M said:


> @Charade67 love the Magic Bands! Our next WDW trip is Aug 2021


 Thanks. I'm still hopeful that the powers that be at the university will come to their senses and not cancel spring break and we can make our March trip. 



macraven said:


> How’s all the homies doing this weekend?
> Hope all are having a great weekend!


Having a nice, lazy weekend. Tomorrow is another rainy day, so will probably stay inside most of the day. 



Realfoodfans said:


> My lovely DIL is not too well and been for a Covid test today -


 Prayers for a negative result. 

It's almost 1:00 and I am still wide awake.  I'll try watching some TV. Mot much on worth watching except Murder, She Wrote.


----------



## Sue M

*Happy Thanksgiving to my Canadian homies!*


----------



## schumigirl

Charade....yes, Blenheim Palace is stunning. It could have been a wonderful visit. There were many unhappy people doing the same as us. I felt so sorry for the girls on the counter.....they were getting all kinds of grief.......not their fault. She thanked us for being reasonable......but if you are a Churchill fan, which we very much are, it`s a place you have to visit. 

And very good news about your mum and husband......you must be so pleased with both results. 


Sue.....hope you had a good day.......





It`s been gorgeous here today........had a wander in the village this morning, enjoyed some bacon and sausage in a bun for breakfast from one of the cafe`s close by. 

Did most of our packing, didn`t take long........then cab picked us up and we went to the next village for Sunday lunch. Had a wander round the square where all the stores are first....some beautiful little ornate stores. But, it was cold, so we went early into the hotel and sat in the lounge with a drink while we waited for our table.....beautiful place. Although we laughed as we were the youngest in there by around 30 years!!! Food and service were exemplery.

Cab back and had another wander round the village, it was busy as it is such a gorgeous day. 

Now sitting with a cup of tea.........watching Midsomer Murders.......few things to pack in the morning, then head back home. Looks like rain all the way for us........🌧

Will be nice to be back in our own bed......this one is just too small......but it`s been fine. 

Happy Sunday........


----------



## Sue M

@schumigirl safe travels home!


----------



## macraven

I’m finally catching up with Fear the Dead tv show now and more Dead shows also on tonight
after this show is over 

Ordered a pizza for delivery and have left overs for tomorrow.

Hope all had a great weekend!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Another lazy day today. I did not get to sleep last night until sometime around 5:00.  The the cat woke me around 7. I went back to sleep until almost 10.  So today was early lunch, football, worked on a puzzle, dinner, grocery shopping, and more football.  I didn't take a nap today, so hopefully I will sleep tonight.
Next weekend will be another Busch Gardens weekend.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> I’m finally catching up with Fear the Dead tv show now and more Dead shows also on tonight
> after this show is over
> 
> Ordered a pizza for delivery and have left overs for tomorrow.
> 
> Hope all had a great weekend!


That’s what I’m doing now!  Watching Ep 2 of World Beyond. I’m hoping it gets better lol.  Have to get caught up with Fear too.


----------



## macraven

Catching up with the storms Info that happened last night in the states on the weather channel.

So many homes were damaged and many communities are helping to salvage what they can for the home owners.

Hope none of our homies here were in those areas that had destruction.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I’m finally catching up with Fear the Dead tv show now and more Dead shows also on tonight
> after this show is over
> 
> Ordered a pizza for delivery and have left overs for tomorrow.
> 
> Hope all had a great weekend!




We`ve just been debating what to get tonight........pizza might just work.......




Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Another lazy day today. I did not get to sleep last night until sometime around 5:00.  The the cat woke me around 7. I went back to sleep until almost 10.  So today was early lunch, football, worked on a puzzle, dinner, grocery shopping, and more football.  I didn't take a nap today, so hopefully I will sleep tonight.
> Next weekend will be another Busch Gardens weekend.



Always good to have something to look forward to.......we`ve never visited Busch Gardens when in Florida.



Hey mac........just saw your post.......Hope Vicki (Tink1957) is ok......no idea where the storms were.......and we need her to check in......Vicki we miss you.......




Made it back home safe and sound.....traffic was bad in certain areas, but good journey for the most part. 

First laundry load is in the machine, suitcase and other bags emptied and it`s as if we`ve never been away! 

But, we did have such a lovely week. Weather was lovely most of the time and we enjoyed not doing very much except exploring. And eating three courses every night is fun, but goodness.........diet really does start tomorrow....

We have come back to heavy rain........and a lot cooler today.

Time for another cup of tea.........


----------



## macraven

It’s 9:29 am my time and glanced at what you said and thought, huh...

Realized the time difference and it’s afternoon time for youse...lol

This fall trip I did, have a “Schumi ending.”

First thing I did once home was the trip laundry and everything put away soon after.

Think I will do this system from now on as really don’t care for dragging out getting reorganized day after a trip.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It’s 9:29 am my time and glanced at what you said and thought, huh...
> 
> Realized the time difference and it’s afternoon time for youse...lol
> 
> This fall trip I did, have a “Schumi ending.”
> 
> First thing I did once home was the trip laundry and everything put away soon after.
> 
> Think I will do this system from now on as really don’t care for dragging out getting reorganized day after a trip.



lol.......it`s a little like an obsession for me to get the laundry done as soon as we`re back! Our laundry room floor is covered in loads all seperated in wash bundles, and them moved over to where the dryer is once they`re washed...or things that don`t go in the dryer, I hang on the dryer thing......I have a fabulous little routine and even as I write it, I hear how sad that is that I even have such a routine in place......

I won`t change now. 

Yep, almost 3pm here.......

Tom is snoozing already.......


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Catching up with the storms Info that happened last night in the states on the weather channel.
> 
> So many homes were damaged and many communities are helping to salvage what they can for the home owners.
> 
> Hope none of our homies here were in those areas that had destruction.


 Lots of rain here over the weekend, but that is all. Some of my friends in GA were posting about tornado warnings. 



schumigirl said:


> Always good to have something to look forward to.......we`ve never visited Busch Gardens when in Florida.


I haven’t been to the one in Florida yet,  it hope to go someday.

The phone keeps ringing. Got to run.


----------



## macraven

Charade the only BG I have been to was the one in Florida.
It was years ago and really nice.

Had rain last night but no tornado

It’s now 81 here and love it.
Florida has some hot days when I was there to where it just was not enjoyable for me to be in the park.

When I lived in Chicago and went to Orlando, the hotter the better for me on those trips!

It could never be too hot back in those days ..


----------



## schumigirl

Lots of rain here too........although no tornado warnings for us thankfully!

The weather has changed now, it’s much colder now than it has been in the UK......autumn is really kicking in........

I agree Mac......I’d go to Florida too.......although BG has never really appealed to us for some reason.......

Hoping the rain dries up tomorrow..... need to go out top up on grocery shopping.......think they’ve eaten us out of house and home while we’ve been away.......

Looking forward to being back in our own bed tonight.....always nice to come home to.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


>



Hi Lynne!!!


----------



## Charade67

Hi Lynne!


----------



## macraven

hey Lynne and dlpn

good to see you !


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> hey Lynne and dlpn
> 
> good to see you !



Hi Mac!!!


----------



## schumigirl

And a good Tuesday morning........

Catching up being back home.......all washing and ironing done and put away. No housework to come home to as they had kept the place lovely as always.......not sure they even went into the sitting room or dining room at all. 

Heavy rain here all morning, still on right now. Tom nipped out to get some fresh produce for us......veg for tonight and such.....don`t plan on doing much today at all except some catching up on emails and some phone calls........

Almost lunchtime here......thinking parma ham and some bread with balsamic dip.....that`ll do today.

Chicken roasting away for tonight......very much a day for winter warming food ahead.......

Happy Tuesday.......


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, back to routine after a bonus holiday weekend. And, as such, not a Monday today. Yep 

Good Morning Schumi. Today is also a rainy day that will end with the parting of clouds and be a nice, warmer afternoon. Was happy you had a good time in the Cotswolds, and saw a picture of that palace you could not enter. Fascinating story about how it came to be, and beautiful place. Happy safety back home. And yep, I am one that also washes all the day I get home. I empty the suitcase, and place it back where it goes.

Yay, for DisneyLife’s wife getting a promotion. 

Yay, that Charade’s mom is okay.

Yay, that Sue has traveling plans.

Yay, that Julie also has traveling plans.

Tea.  Yes.


----------



## macraven

And Taco Bell has added a new item in the menu!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Nice to see you back Lynne.
Thankful DIL test proved negative but we have cancelled our meal out with them tonight as she’s still feeling tired.
It was beautiful here this morning and amazing cloud inversions over the hills as we were on our school run.  I dropped L then headed straight to Dad’s.  I had found a collection of terracotta pots behind their shed and forgotten to bring them home. 
Also a full set of Agatha Christie stories I was going to take straight to a charity shop - but I decided I am going to read them all over the winter before I do that.  I have read them all many years ago.
Stopped off at our best garden centre on the way back and got a lovely orange Physalis for my Halloween porch.
Final stop was M&S for a “dine in” for us tonight.  Everywhere very quiet and no fun on my own so was in and out very quickly.
Weather has changed now and it is drizzling so we will catch up on some tv for a while.


----------



## Sue M

Lots of rain here too in the Pacific NW!  But most of today seems to have avoided the rain. But very overcast and damp.
Took dogs for a short walk then went to Winners (same chain as TJ and Marshall’s). Younger daughter mentioned she needed a vase. Ended picking up that and for me a electric hair straightening brush. I don’t like the one I have. Sometimes I just do hair with hairdryer and circular brush. Depends what I want. Florida def needs the heavy duty equipment! All the humidity! But I only have some waves so easy to style.

Hi @Lynne G and @DisneyLifePapioNe

@Charade67 I love Busch Gardens Tampa. So fun!  I hope one day to go to yours!

@macraven  what did you think of the new Walking Dead spin-off? I’m not sure about it but will give it a chance  I loved first ep of Fear. .

There‘s no way I can unpack the day I get home from Florida. Usually don’t land till at least 9:30pm. I take the 4:30 flight home and with time change it’s too late. Sometimes I take the 6:30pm flight home. I don’t like having to take an early flight home. It’s nice to get up and either relax at the pool or go to the parks for one last blast of my favs.
But I should at least try to get it done the next day lol, I can procrastinate!  

***while catching up this morning I saw this post that I forgot to hit “post reply” oops

another drizzly morning here. Yuck. Sitting with my coffee watching morning news. Weatherman says wind gusts today. Ferries are canceling.  Doesn’t sound like a pleasant day.  Snow in the high mountain passes already. 

10am taking dogs to the groomer! After I may drive into town to youngest daughters to give her the vase I picked up for her. I think I’ll try after I bring second dog in so I catch her on lunch hour. She is working from home. My dog groomer is working from home too, so I have to bring dogos in one at a time. Easy though as she lives nearby.  Usually I walk but stormy day ahead so won’t be getting my steps in today!


----------



## Rockbro

Something about nothing? Celebrating because my class has been cancelled today. The professor is ill (I wish him the best), but for Florida, this is like a snow day!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 531923
> 
> Yeah, back to routine after a bonus holiday weekend. And, as such, not a Monday today. Yep View attachment 531924
> 
> Good Morning Schumi. Today is also a rainy day that will end with the parting of clouds and be a nice, warmer afternoon. Was happy you had a good time in the Cotswolds, and saw a picture of that palace you could not enter. Fascinating story about how it came to be, and beautiful place. Happy safety back home. And yep, I am one that also washes all the day I get home. I empty the suitcase, and place it back where it goes.



Yes, the history of the place is amazing....it`s one of those places everyone in the UK has visited at one time or another. We went as kids....but didn`t really appreciate it back then.......the whole area though is one of the prettiest areas in the UK......

Hope you having a good day





macraven said:


> And Taco Bell has added a new item in the menu!



Go for it!!!! Let us know........




Sue M said:


> Lots of rain here too in the Pacific NW!  But most of today seems to have avoided the rain. But very overcast and damp.
> Took dogs for a short walk then went to Winners (same chain as TJ and Marshall’s). Younger daughter mentioned she needed a vase. Ended picking up that and for me a electric hair straightening brush. I don’t like the one I have. Sometimes I just do hair with hairdryer and circular brush. Depends what I want. Florida def needs the heavy duty equipment! All the humidity! But I only have some waves so easy to style.
> 
> Hi @Lynne G and @DisneyLifePapioNe
> 
> @Charade67 I love Busch Gardens Tampa. So fun!  I hope one day to go to yours!
> 
> @macraven  what did you think of the new Walking Dead spin-off? I’m not sure about it but will give it a chance  I loved first ep of Fear. .
> 
> There‘s no way I can unpack the day I get home from Florida. Usually don’t land till at least 9:30pm. I take the 4:30 flight home and with time change it’s too late. Sometimes I take the 6:30pm flight home. I don’t like having to take an early flight home. It’s nice to get up and either relax at the pool or go to the parks for one last blast of my favs.
> But I should at least try to get it done the next day lol, I can procrastinate!
> 
> ***while catching up this morning I saw this post that I forgot to hit “post reply” oops
> 
> another drizzly morning here. Yuck. Sitting with my coffee watching morning news. Weatherman says wind gusts today. Ferries are canceling.  Doesn’t sound like a pleasant day.  Snow in the high mountain passes already.
> 
> 10am taking dogs to the groomer! After I may drive into town to youngest daughters to give her the vase I picked up for her. I think I’ll try after I bring second dog in so I catch her on lunch hour. She is working from home. My dog groomer is working from home too, so I have to bring dogos in one at a time. Easy though as she lives nearby.  Usually I walk but stormy day ahead so won’t be getting my steps in today!



Rain here all day too.....don`t think it was forecast to be as heavy as it is......high winds too.

It`s nice you have a choice for flights home though.....I suppose early flights will suit some. We can only get a night flight home, but that works for us.......





Chicken smells delicious! Just over an hour till we eat.......glad I didn`t have to go out today at all......it`s been so miserable......

Think winter has arrived and ignored autumn.......


----------



## Lynne G

Welcome Rock!  That is always nice when no class today.  Stick around, we like to chat about everything and nothing.  Enjoy your off day Tuesday, and eat a taco.


----------



## macraven

Now that I’m back at home and on my regular daily schedule, it’s diet time again ...

I’ll start after taco Tuesday is over.
Or after the pie is all gone on Wednesday.

Rock. nice you dropped by.
What part of Florida are you?
I got back from Orlando last week.


----------



## macraven

Sue, I’ve watched Walking Dead since it started.
Some of the spin offs are ok.
Fear the dead is a good one

The Beyond (new one that debuted) was kind of ok.
Will watch it for awhile to see if it gains any guts to it.
I don’t do a lot of the other tv series but know many are popular.


----------



## schumigirl

Rockbro said:


> Something about nothing? Celebrating because my class has been cancelled today. The professor is ill (I wish him the best), but for Florida, this is like a snow day!



Hey Rockbro........Yep, this really a Something about Nothing thread.......

What class are you missing??


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Now that I’m back at home and on my regular daily schedule, it’s diet time again ...
> 
> I’ll start after taco Tuesday is over.
> Or after the pie is all gone on Wednesday.
> 
> Rock. nice you dropped by.
> What part of Florida are you?
> I got back from Orlando last week.



We just demolished a rather large chicken between four of us.......diet has been going well all day......Tom just said we deserved a treat for being so good for 9 hours.............

Pitch black here already tonight and it’s barely 6.30pm.......

House is cosy though.......


----------



## Rockbro

schumigirl said:


> Hey Rockbro........Yep, this really a Something about Nothing thread.......
> 
> What class are you missing??



Race and Justice... Ph.D. program


----------



## Charade67

So today I was going to happily post that I have 150 days until my Disney trip, but I still don't know when that trip is going to be.  The university has not made and office announcement yet, but spring break has mysteriously disappeared from the student calendar.  I got an email from Disney informing me that one of the pools at our hotel will be closed for refurbishment. Not a big deal for us since we don't use the pool very often. 

Welcome Rockbro. I guess we can call you Dr. Rockbro soon. 

Oh, speaking of Ph.D. students, my husband's plagiarist has dropped his class. I don't know if she is still enrolled at the university or not.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 531923
> 
> Yeah, back to routine after a bonus holiday weekend. And, as such, not a Monday today. Yep View attachment 531924
> 
> Good Morning Schumi. Today is also a rainy day that will end with the parting of clouds and be a nice, warmer afternoon. Was happy you had a good time in the Cotswolds, and saw a picture of that palace you could not enter. Fascinating story about how it came to be, and beautiful place. Happy safety back home. And yep, I am one that also washes all the day I get home. I empty the suitcase, and place it back where it goes.
> 
> Yay, for DisneyLife’s wife getting a promotion.
> 
> Yay, that Charade’s mom is okay.
> 
> Yay, that Sue has traveling plans.
> 
> Yay, that Julie also has traveling plans.
> 
> Tea.  Yes.



She is really happy about it Lynne!!!


----------



## Rockbro

macraven said:


> Now that I’m back at home and on my regular daily schedule, it’s diet time again ...
> 
> I’ll start after taco Tuesday is over.
> Or after the pie is all gone on Wednesday.
> 
> Rock. nice you dropped by.
> What part of Florida are you?
> I got back from Orlando last week.



The worst part ever. Zephyrhills, where the median age is 105 and the food of choice is meth.


----------



## Robo56

Bello Sans family 



Tried to breeze through and catch up on the posts



schumigirl said:


> Have a safe journey home Robo......and hope the little one had a lovely birthday........yes, I am one who cleans everything (again) before I leave on vacations......my friends already think I`m a clean freak at the best of times, but there is something about getting everything done again before we leave.....
> 
> Don`t think I`ll ever change now........



Thank you the Journey was safe. I left at 1:30 am and drove the night and breezed thought Nashville, Atlanta and Chattanooga, but it was raining pretty hard near Ocala and people were driving to fast and to close and I saw 3 rear end collisions on the side of the road in a 3 mile distance. They did not appear severe enough to have caused injuries. But would be terribly sad to be dealing with at the beginning of a vacation in a driving rain.

Was very happy to reach my home in one piece.

Great-nephews Party was so sweet. He is a happy little fella. He enjoyed his party. He has two cousins my sisters other two grandsons who are crazy about him. They are 10 and 12 and they love holding him and playing with him and you can tell he adores them. He received lots of love and attention.



Realfoodfans said:


> Looking at next year for travel it still does not look hopeful for heading to Orlando. So frustrating to not have that longed for focus and planning. We are still considering a motor home so that we can just head off but caravans and RV’s are selling like hot cakes and parks hard to book ontoBundt like hotels



Hope your plans for travel next year work out.

We have seen sales of campers go up in the US also.




macraven said:


> I finally get to see the Bourne show
> A ten more minutes and all can enter.



How did you like the show Mac?.......I really enjoyed it.




Monykalyn said:


> Father in Law (hubs step dad) diagnosed with covid over weekend-was in hospital over night but home now.



Monyk hope your Father-in-law is doing lots better.




Disxuni said:


> So, I said I was going to study and I am, but I peeked on Facebook (oopsie) and found out apparently it's going to be in the 60's in the morning starting tomorrow for the past next few days...



I checked in on a Tuesday. It was hot that day.  The next night it started cooling down into the 60’s for a few nights. That was nice. Then it slowly started getting hot again.



Realfoodfans said:


> Enjoy @Robo56 - what will you choose of that menu!



I had the fish tacos. They were very good.




schumigirl said:


> I just heard the rain has been bouncing down.......but glad you arrived safely and isn`t lombards just lovely.......definitely some social distancing going on there.......
> 
> Have a lovely day........



Lombards was very nice and the food and service was good. Having the whole upstairs dining room to myself was nice. I took my time and enjoyed my meal. When the rain let up I left.




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Those AP dining area’s are wonderful, I took a few from upstairs at Confisco the other night!



I had never been to the dining Upstairs at Confisco. It was very nice..
Food and service were very good. Universal knows how to treat their AP holders well. Such a nice touch on their part.




schumigirl said:


> Just saw Robbie pop in  ........lovely pictures and glad you`re having such a lovely time so far......yes, thankful for the long sleeves at 64! That`s a heatwave for us this time of year......lol.......have a blast Robbie........



I had such a nice time. Thank you.




Lynne G said:


> Once Hagrids got back up, quick through, and front first car again! Yay me. Lots of characters out, and some picks from a great day so far,



I think you were the Hagrid Coaster Queen this trip Lynne. Great pictures.




schumigirl said:


> Have a lovely day Robo.....hope you`re having a super duper trip......weather sounds so good!



This trip was so laid back and I really enjoyed myself.




Sue M said:


>



Hey, Sue 

So good to see you back.




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Wife was offered a new position today, surprisingly from out of nowhere frankly, as Office Manager!!!



Congratulations to your wife on her new position.




schumigirl said:


> I`m in the Cotswolds.......beautiful area of England that is classed as having outstanding beauty......we are renting a cottage and it`s heavenly here.......we went to Scotland in August to see mum and family too and it was also fabulous.



I’am so glad to hear you were able to make your trip to the Cotswolds.

The trip we too England many years ago included going through some of the villages in the Cotswolds. They were beautiful.




schumigirl said:


> Quick drive by......hope all are ok......will catch up properly when we get back next week......so far so good.....weather has been lovely and sunny, albeit a little cool out of the sun.



Glad to hear you had some good weather, good food and a nice week in your cottage.




macraven said:


> I usually notice homies back from a Darkside trip take their time in getting here to post.
> 
> A lot to talk about before the vacations and then when back home, normal life routine, keeps peeps busy



Yep, you are right Mac after the trip it takes a little time to get back into the routine. Your sorry your trip is over, but glad to be home.




Charade67 said:


> I got my new magic band and put the skin on it today. I just don’t know when I will get to use it. I’m still waiting on B’s band. Hers is one of the free ones they offer. I didn’t like any of the colors, so I purchased one from the shop Disney site. It is supposed to be turquoise, but looks more ligjt blue to me.



Cool wrist band

Trying to get back into the home routine after a great trip. I had a wonderful stay at RPR.

Had some nice park days, good meals and did a little Christmas shopping.

Had a chance to have a visit with Lynne and Mac and spent some special  time with my older sister D.

Actually I might have done a bit to much Christmas shopping 

The back of my SUV was filled up with my suitcase and my shopping and the things I shopped for my sister K and the wreaths my older sister sent back with me for my sister K and her friends.

I missed my hubby. We talked and FaceTimed every evening while I was away, but it was so good to see him. He had been invited over to granddaughters house for a family barbecue Sunday. So he arrived home after I did.

Grandson drove him home so I got see grandson and hear about his football game on Friday.

Have a wonderful rest of the evening everyone.

A magical night lite on the boats to Hogwarts Castle


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Lots of rain here over the weekend, but that is all. Some of my friends in GA were posting about tornado warnings.
> 
> 
> I haven’t been to the one in Florida yet,  it hope to go someday.
> 
> The phone keeps ringing. Got to run.


 tornadoes absolutely terrify me. Glad all I have to worry about are earthquakes lol!


macraven said:


> Sue, I’ve watched Walking Dead since it started.
> Some of the spin offs are ok.
> 
> The Beyond (new one that debuted) was kind of ok.
> Will watch it for awhile to see if it gains any guts to it.
> 
> I’m waiting for Fear the Dead to start their season.
> 
> I don’t do a lot of the other tv series but know many are popular.


I’ve watched almost from the beginning. I miss the water cooler talk at work!  There were a few of us who followed. Fear already started here. Ep 1 of new season is great!  Glad I’m not the only one who wasn’t grabbed right away with World Beyond. I hope it picks up.



schumigirl said:


> We just demolished a rather large chicken between four of us.......diet has been going well all day......Tom just said we deserved a treat for being so good for 9 hours.............
> 
> Pitch black here already tonight and it’s barely 6.30pm.......
> 
> House is cosy though.......


I hate the dark nights and so early.



Charade67 said:


> So today I was going to happily post that I have 150 days until my Disney trip, but I still don't know when that trip is going to be.  The university has not made and office announcement yet, but spring break has mysteriously disappeared from the student calendar.  I got an email from Disney informing me that one of the pools at our hotel will be closed for refurbishment. Not a big deal for us since we don't use the pool very often.
> 
> Welcome Rockbro. I guess we can call you Dr. Rockbro soon.
> 
> Oh, speaking of Ph.D. students, my husband's plagiarist has dropped his class. I don't know if she is still enrolled at the university or not.


So sorry about spring break. It doesn’t sound good. Which hotel did you book?  In warm weather I’m all about the pool. I usually rope drop parks, then have afternoon pool break then return to parks in evening. But in these times with altered hours who knows how my plan will change.  I’m not an all day park person though.

@Robo56  

Today did errands, got my flu shot, groceries, bank and took doggies to the groomer.  Rain stopped but was pretty windy.
Tomorrow meeting up with daughter for lunch! Can’t decide what to pick up. Falafel or ?

Have a good night!  I’ll leave the light on!


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> So sorry about spring break. It doesn’t sound good. Which hotel did you book?


We’re going to stay at Art of Animation. It will be our first time at that hotel.


----------



## macraven

I was about to go to bed and thought I’ll check the sans and see who is tucking us in tonight and saw Robbiie’s post 

Then saw Sue is still up but she has a 3 hour difference from me.
Sue, fear the dead I like a lot!

Then I saw charade is still awake.


I read reviews and many adore the hotel Art of Animation.
Hope your stay there charade is great!


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Then I saw charade is still awake.


I tried to go to sleep over an hour ago. Then the cat started this crazy meowing. I looked around and finally spotted a moth on the ceiling in the living room.  The ceiling is too high for me to get to the moth, so I decided to ignore it and hope the cat would do the same. Not a chance. The moth disappeared for awhile then came back into the living room. It started flying around and the cat was going crazy. It finally landed somewhere near the television. Cat found it, knocked it onto the floor and started playing with it. I decided to put it out of its misery. The cat is still looking for it. I may be up for awhile.


----------



## Sue M

@macraven yep still up!  It’s 10:20 here! 

@Charade67 I’ve never stayed at AoA but have toured around. It’s super cute. Food court is good too. Or was when I went to eat. Its been awhile and I know menus change. Especially now with Covid. I’ve been looking at the Universal menus and some of my fav dishes are gone. Cutting down on menus due to Covid. I hope they bring back my favs when all this is over.
Hope kitty forgets about the moth!  My fault for leaving the light on!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Nice catch up @Robo56 - yes great to go away but always good to be back home with loved ones.

Beautiful morning here and I was up early as Louie has not been himself last day.  He has medication for his tummy but not worked this time.  He’s fantastic personality but not a strong lad - my first little dog - our retrievers were always very robust.

It looks like the weather will stay nice so a day of garden etc until school pick up.

Will Lynne be along with a “hump” later?


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, yes, pools wouldn`t be deal breaker for us either......we do like the RP pool at night, being we were once called Moonbathers  I do hope you can get definitive dates for your trip soon, it`s not fun when it`s full of uncertainty.


Robo, glad you made it home safely.....I`m sure your husband was over the moon to have you home.....and no such thing as too much Christmas shopping....... And glad to read you had such a wonderful trip.......


mac.....early night for you???? I was awake around 6 and wondered if you were awake.......glad I didn`t "ping" you........


Sue.....hope your weather clears up today.......we had rain all day yesterday and wild and woolly it was too......today sunshine and not even a breeze.......




Yep, perfect crisp Autumnal day here......looks chilly outside, but least the sun is shining.

Going out to buy some picture frames for some family pictures we have, I know I could get them online, but like to see them before I buy. Mum asked for a recent one of us, so will wrap one and send it up to her.

Not much going on here otherwise........"thinking" of starting some Christmas shopping today......Amazon Prime is tempting me (thanks Keisha for the reminder) I`m sure there`s still some goodies there I won`t be able to resist........truly.....I`m not much of a shopper........

No idea for dinner tonight........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh yes Julie, so back to routine.  


Ah yes, with a shorter week, Wednesday is here and oh so happy Friday will arrive in two more sleeps, with the hump of a day, today is.  

And with routine, back to it before the sun rises. Was a dark overnight, as high weather system arrived and chased the clouds away by late afternoon yesterday. Had to be blonde again, at dinner time last night. And as I drove home, the sky was a beautiful burnt orange color as the sun was setting. By the time I got home, the horizon was a dark gold. And so, a cool morning with a nice warm up, as full sunshine viewing all day. 71 the high, which will be late in the afternoon. Absolutely perfect Fall day for us. Jacket in the early morning and night. Not needed the rest of the day. And shades! Yep, when I go out today for lunchtime walk, will be rocking them shades.

And a happy Good Morning to Schumi and Julie. Yay, we all have some lovely Fall weather today.

Oh no, hope Louie is back to his old doggie self soon, Julie.

Schumi, nice to get framed pictures. I am with you, while I have no problem buying online, there are items I absolutely like to see in person. And sometimes try on, as hate returning if items online ordered not right size.

Robo, so good you made it back safely. And woot! Birthday family celebration. Like hearing about happy occasions. Your trip report is wonderful, as I am enjoying reading it. And the pictures are perfect.

Charade, hehe, yep pets notice moving bugs faster than us. Took me a few minutes to realize what my dog was staring at. Yep, a wasp on the top of the wall clock. Thankfully, a spray killed that wasp, as was not waiting to see if he would get it or not, and it moving to where I could not see it. Eww.

And so, a tea cup for me. Yep, routine here. And my wonderful sister asked what I would be doing this holiday, with no trip planned. Um, work and relax I assume.

And generally done my Christmas shopping. A birthday gift ready to be dropped off this weekend, and older one already got a few of his November birthday gifts already, so yep, gifts are generally done for the rest of this year.


----------



## macraven

Lynne has her Christmas shopping almost done and so do I.
I’m just waiting to buy the cards.
We write checks for the sons and family and they all love their Christmas gifts each year.

Cats woke up early this morning and got up to feed them.
Nice way to start the morning.

Still have good weather here and grass seed that was planted two weeks ago has sprung up.
Lawn man comes today for the mowing but he will stay avoid the new grass section.

Hope all have an easy day today.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Em was in for lunch today and we’ve planned out J & L  Christmas gifts.  Done some shopping already - little things as they’ve been mentioned  and games machine things Grandpa is watching online prices for.  Also planning zoo membership for us all.  I had planned to get my Christmas cards in Devon from two charities we support so if our vacation is cancelled I will go to a local charity

Louie not good so we rang and have an emergency appointment at 2 so that will be difficult as not allowed in - the vet will come onto the car park and have a discussion then take him in.

Catch up later.


----------



## schumigirl

wow.......I feel quite behind with my Christmas shopping now......Lynne, mac and Robo all organised......I need to think about starting now 

I usually like to wait till the stores are decorated, it`s always fun to shop while it`s all festive......but this year might be slightly different anyway. Most will be bought online I think. Not sure what we`ll do about Scotland as we won`t be going up this year. 

Didn`t get picture frames after all......didn`t see any we liked. 

Making home made burgers tonight...no buns.....parmentier potatoes have been asked for with large side salad I think.......then a few episodes of The Alienist......very dark show set late 1800`s. 

Sun is still shining here which is nice.......it`s a beautiful afternoon........


----------



## Lynne G

Light left on for you night owls.  Not too spooky dreams tonight.  Oooh, outside, can see Mars so bright.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 532388
> Light left on for you night owls.  Not too spooky dreams tonight.  Oooh, outside, can see Mars so bright.




Think I need that light now Lynne.......pitch black here in the morning now. 

Mars is very bright right now......should be seen more or less as clear till February/March now. The papers are making a big deal of it being brighter this week for the first time in years, but folks won`t see much difference over the next few months. Impressive though.......next time it`ll be this close to us will be 2033. 





Highlight today is grocery shopping. Few stores, farm shop and two butchers. And maybe a stop off at the deli in the next town. We bought some of those slates you use for charcuterie plates, so thought this weekend we`d have a cheese and charcuterie evening to use them. 

Cloudy with intermittent rain by the looks of today........so once I`m in today, we`ll stay in. Only around mid 50`s.

No idea for food yet today......have a great Thursday..................






























​


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, it is dark outside here too, Schumi.  As always awake and online before the sun rises.  Sunrise not for almost an hour.  But will have another glorious sunny and warm Fall day.  75 the high.  And a bit warmer overnight, even with a clear sky.  

Ah yes, a Thirsty Thursday is upon us, and drink up.  It is good for you.  Drink tea, like me.  

And so, shades to be worn today, yay.  May all the homies have a terrific Thursday.


----------



## Sue M

Good morning?  Not sure about that, lol. It’s 3:30 am and now can’t get back to sleep. So thank you @Lynne G for leaving the light on, boo to you!  Wow, you are having some really warn weather there. Is that typical this time of year?  I’m not sure what it’s going to do here. We had some stormy weather with high wind gusts, rain, and then late afternoon yesterday the sun came out.

@schumigirl your yesterday sounds much like ours, except for the butcher/deli. That’s today.

I‘m going to have to get on my Christmas shopping soon. Before my Universal trip late Nov. because when I return I have to quarantine for 2 weeks which will take me to Dec 23   Yuk.

@Robo56 sounds like you had a good trip. Was it family then Universal?  Sorry, I got a tad behind and snuck back while you were away 
Crazy how some drive in the pouring rain. I hate driving in the rain on a dark night. Glad you made it back in one piece.

Nothing very exciting today. I think husband is going to do the butcher/deli run today.  I have to take one of the dogs (the Cocker) in for her scheduled abdominal ultrasound. Her pancreas and liver readings are high on her bloodwork and vet doesn’t know why.  Hope they don’t find anything too onerous.  While she’s in the vet I should try to get a walk in if it’s nice enough.

@Rockbro


----------



## Lynne G

Sue, hope the dog is okay.  Yeah, we tend to be able to wear shorts until the middle or so of October.  While today’s high is 75, we get a 56 high temp tomorrow.  We do sometimes get what is called Indian Summer temps, where highs are in the 70’s for days, up until around our Thanksgiving.  And some years, we have had snow and cold on Halloween, cool rain on Halloween, and very nice weather Halloweens.

Ooh so sunny out.


----------



## macraven

Sounds like Sue will have her holiday shopping done before her UO trip.

That will be great to have all bought and wrapped way before Christmas!

We always send out our gifts to the kids first week in December.
They enjoy having it early.

A big good morning to all homies ‘


----------



## schumigirl

Sue.....nope, that`s today for us too......or was....all done now. Yesterday I never left the house due to weather. Shopping all done till at least Monday.


mac......I have been invigorated to start Christmas shopping........ordered a few things online last night.....so I can say I`ve started....... one or two may have been for me.........ooops





Think we visited most places we needed to go.....and got a txt from a friend to meet them for lunch, so had a quick bite in their local as one of the farm stores we go to is nearer to them.

Had grilled sandwiches and their triple fried chunky chips.......real chips!!! Lovely.....a bit unexpected so no need to cook dinner tonight now.

Bit cool and dreary here today......heating is on.

Time for a cuppa tea.......


----------



## Charade67

Super slow day at work today. I’m thinking early lunch. I may go to the auto parts store on my lunch break. I have dh’s car today because he needs a headlight replaced and I have more free time in my day than he does.

I have purchased exactly 2 Christmas gifts so far, and both are four our Disney trip next year. I have no idea what to get anyone.

Real - hope Louie is better today.

Tomorrow we go to Williamsburg again. I should probably text B and remind her that the high Saturday will only be 62.


----------



## Sue M

@Lynne G our Indian Summer left us a week ago.  It’s now turning cool and rainy.  Typical October, starts warm then by mid Oct starts cooling off.  I remember slogging around with the kids in the rain on Halloweens!  DH always stayed home to hand out candy.  But many cool crisp nights. Never snow.  Our community has a nice Halloween tradition at 8:00 the community puts on a big fireworks display at the school field.  And all trick or treating ends.

@macraven yes I will have the gifts done. No choice. And house decoration, tree too. Yikes.  Some gifts will come from Universal for my Harry Potter loving daughter!  

@schumigirl sounds like a nice lunch!  I looked at Amazon but just have no ideas for anyone, ugh.

@Charade67 have fun in Williamsburg!


----------



## Rockbro

Sue M said:


> Good morning?  Not sure about that, lol. It’s 3:30 am and now can’t get back to sleep. So thank you @Lynne G for leaving the light on, boo to you!  Wow, you are having some really warn weather there. Is that typical this time of year?  I’m not sure what it’s going to do here. We had some stormy weather with high wind gusts, rain, and then late afternoon yesterday the sun came out.
> 
> @schumigirl your yesterday sounds much like ours, except for the butcher/deli. That’s today.
> 
> I‘m going to have to get on my Christmas shopping soon. Before my Universal trip late Nov. because when I return I have to quarantine for 2 weeks which will take me to Dec 23   Yuk.
> 
> @Robo56 sounds like you had a good trip. Was it family then Universal?  Sorry, I got a tad behind and snuck back while you were away
> Crazy how some drive in the pouring rain. I hate driving in the rain on a dark night. Glad you made it back in one piece.
> 
> Nothing very exciting today. I think husband is going to do the butcher/deli run today.  I have to take one of the dogs (the Cocker) in for her scheduled abdominal ultrasound. Her pancreas and liver readings are high on her bloodwork and vet doesn’t know why.  Hope they don’t find anything too onerous.  While she’s in the vet I should try to get a walk in if it’s nice enough.
> 
> @Rockbro



I hope your puppy is OK. I just had one diagnosed with cancer and through surgery and a second through a different type of surgery. Also, I miss having a good butcher and a fresh fish market.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Evening (here) all.  
Rocbro so sorry about your doggie - hope all goes well.

Beautiful Autumn day here. We had a walk with Louie at Quarry Bank Mill through the wood and garden - not too far as though he’s much improved he’s not .  Back to vet Sunday if no improvement.

Warm enough to sit outside for a hot chocolate then home for the grocery delivery.  Sometime spent clearing leaves in the garden and dinner and now time to relax.

Goodness new rules here are causing havoc - confusion and argument.  Lots of people will be suffering I’m afraid.

Hope all are well x


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> @schumigirl sounds like a nice lunch!  I looked at Amazon but just have no ideas for anyone, ugh.




Thanks, it was nice, and out of the blue which was nice. I’m getting through my list I’m happy to say.......I’m sure once you start, you’ll do great.........





Rockbro said:


> Also, I miss having a good butcher and a fresh fish market.



We certainly appreciate having lots of small independent farm stores and fabulous local butchers here. And living right beside the sea we have the freshest fish. I agree, I’d miss not having that.


Charade.......have a lovely trip........





Made a good dent in ordering Christmas gifts tonight......I still hope to go out a few times for a good old wander round when all the Christmas decorations are up and festive music plays.......although the way things are over here in certain areas, who knows what it’ll be like.

We’re not too bad here, but it could get worse anytime.

Going to read some of my book group offering tonight.......it’s a good read, but my goodness.......I’ll be glad when I’m done.

Almost the weekend for those working..........


----------



## Sue M

Rockbro said:


> I hope your puppy is OK. I just had one diagnosed with cancer and through surgery and a second through a different type of surgery. Also, I miss having a good butcher and a fresh fish market.


Thanks. She’s at the vet now waiting for Ultrasound. I had to bring her in around 2 hrs before, probably won’t know anything till weekend, my particular vet isn’t in today. They bring a specialist in to do ultrasound. I hope it’s nothing too bad. Sorry to hear about your doggies.


----------



## macraven

Sue. I hope your doggie is going to be fine.
I know you will be worried until you get the test results.

Rockbro, hope your pet improves.

charade, safe travels for your trip tomorrow.

If I missed any of you, will connect with you later tonight.

Need to figure out what grub to fix for dinner now.


----------



## macraven

Holy cow...... I kept thinking today was Friday but it’s Thursday.

Next time I ask Mr Mac what day it is, I’ll look at the calendar.
He kept telling me it’s Friday.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Holy cow...... I kept thinking today was Friday but it’s Thursday.
> 
> Next time I ask Mr Mac what day it is, I’ll look at the calendar.
> He kept telling me it’s Friday.



Well it is Friday now......... I`m thinking Sparkly Friday..........



Hope Sue hears good news about doggy and safe travels to Charade.........





Seems I got further with the book I`m reading all those years ago than I thought.......I`m remembering parts I hadn`t thought I`d read. Bonus points.......I did drop off to sleep quickly after a few chapters......

Looks to be a bit dull and grey all over the UK today......October can be very pretty at times, and we can have some very drab days...like today. Low 50`s seem to the norm today. 

Made the meat sauce for a lasagne Wednesday, will defrost it and make that up tonight, just the cheese sauce to make up later. Lunch will be whatever.......no idea if we have any plans today at all, maybe visit another store to see if they have any nicer picture frames. 





























Have a wonderful Friday and weekend........

​


----------



## Rockbro

Another something.... my TBD wife took me to Disneyland last Christmas. It was my first time there. I never had a desire to go because I'm a WDW person. But, it was one of the best experiences of my life. I fell in love with it.

I never realized how much I missed the scary adventures and Mr. Toad's. They maintain those 2 parks so much better than here in Florida.


----------



## Sue M

Doggie update, sorta. There were no masses found on ultrasound so that’s good. But vet won’t get full ultrasound report till Saturday.

Made a hearty beef barley soup for dinner. DH had melted cheese open face sandwich with it. I just had the soup. But it was substantial.
Woke up again at 1:30am any yup, trouble falling back asleep. Maybe I should borrow Schumi’s book.

@macraven days do have a way of slipping by, esp when you just return from vacay until you get back into routine.  @Lynne did post its Thirsty Thursday. She keeps us on track!  

@Schumi I like Sparkly Friday!  Sounds like we have similar October weather patterns. Oh I love lasagna, wish I could still eat it.

@Rockbro TBD?  That’s a new one.  I totally agree about DL. It’s so nice to be able to ride things no longer at WDW. Plus the attractions that are in both parks seem to be better at DL. It feels like by the time they got to WDW they were skimped on. Like Space Mtn, Big Thunder, Pirates, Small World.

I think I need a snack lol!  Then hope to go back to sleep!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## Lynne G

Nice to enjoy all the parks, Rock.  Yeah, I think many think WDW does not get the same support DL does.  

Ah yes, a sparkly or sprinkling Friday for us. Cooler rainy Friday is our Friday.

Eek, Sue, hope you got back to sleep and soundly for hours now. Hope dog is okay.

Ah yes, a Friday! Yay! Alarm turned off. Weekend to be commencing shortly. Double yay! Yeah, the wake alarm in my head though will mean most likely will be up early this weekend, even with no alarm. But difference is, not as fast moving one.

And routine, yes. Still a calendar watcher, for now.

Ooh, Good Morning DisneyLife! You are up early.

And Good Morning Schumi, hope you do find that perfect picture frame.

Ah yes, not only a Friday dull and rainy morning for me, but a morning means tea for me. Yay! Needed this morning. Though I did hear the heater go on a few minutes in the overnight. House is just right temp. For tea. LoL. Oh I can drink hot tea almost every morning. Well, generally not on vacation. Then it’s that eh, coffee from the room.

So homies:


----------



## Charade67

I just woke up about 30 minutes ago, but I am tired and already thinking about a nap. I had a crazy dream that I was taking a trip to Europe. I got to the airport and realized that I didn't have my tickets, (guess my subconscious is still living in the days of paper tickets), camera, or cell phone charger.  I went back to the hotel I was staying at (don't know why I hadn't checked out) to get my stuff and then realized that I hadn't even packed properly.  I had no clean pants, and  didn't know what kind of shirts to pack because I had not checked the weather forecast. I also realized that I didn't even know which countries I would be visiting. I was frantically trying to pack, but kept getting interrupted by hotel employees.  The only explanation I can think of for this dream is that we are going to Busch Gardens, which is European themed, tomorrow and will be leaving home today, and I haven't done any packing yet.  It's just an overnight trip and we won't be leaving until at least 4:00, but I guess my brain just went a little crazy.




Rockbro said:


> Another something.... my TBD wife took me to Disneyland last Christmas. It was my first time there. I never had a desire to go because I'm a WDW person. But, it was one of the best experiences of my life. I fell in love with it.


 We went to Disneyland for the very first time last summer and also loved it.  I thought it would be a one and done trip, but we all want to go back.



Sue M said:


> Doggie update, sorta. There were no masses found on ultrasound so that’s good. But vet won’t get full ultrasound report till Saturday.


 Hope you continue to get good news. 



Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, not only a Friday dull and rainy morning for me,


Rainy here too, but thankfully we are supposed to have sun tomorrow. 

I need to start getting myself presentable. I have a car state inspection at 10:00 this morning.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, hope your weather is better than what we have here.    Didn’t get the 1st projected frost of the season but I could see my breath this am when i took the pooch out.

Naturally, need to run out of house to provision today.  No way am I going to deal with Saturday crowds.  First time ever was disappointed with the quality of produce & fruit that the instacart person selected.  Hope that’s not a trend.  Found it quite helpful at the beginning of this mess when I didn’t want to deal with crowds.

Health scare when I got home from trip, wound up in hospital and still doing testing Left & right, scheduled into next week.  Feel fine now but try telling them that .  

Will say, I either had the most gentle nurse of all time or all the kvetching over how awful it feels to get a covid test is greatly inflated.  admittedly, an odd, uncomfortable sensation to say the least.  

Whenever a medical person says something is going to hurt, my question is:  “childbirth pain hurt?”  Thankfully, thus far, nobody has answered in the affirmative!  Life is good


macraven said:


> Ended up doing a run to Taco Bell...
> 
> Guess no one here is surprised we did that
> 
> Mr Mac’s decision


There are days, when I don’t feel like cooking, that even I (non Mexican food fan) would welcome Taco Bell grub.  


Sue M said:


> Good opportunity to take out clothes for Orlando trip next month. I’ll put aside to wash.


I have what I call ‘park clothes’, wicking stuff I never wear anywhere else.  Same as with shoes, partial to my keen sandals there.  Admittedly, my fashion sense flys out the window then.


Disxuni said:


> A lot less complicated (I've never learned the code, but have edited it before) and more creative.


I read your post twice.  Have decided whatever you are studying is far above my paygrade . You go, girl!


macraven said:


> usually notice homies back from a Darkside trip take their time in getting here to post.
> 
> A lot to talk about before the vacations and then when back home, normal life routine, keeps peeps busy
> 
> I’m sure Lynne is staying busy with her job.
> She puts long hours into it.
> 
> Haven’t seen many posting now since their trip but they come back home here when they have time.
> 
> It’s like sending your kids away for school...
> Some are not in a rush to return home right away.


Good summation


macraven said:


> Charade my kids did the flat Stanley thing when they were in grade school.
> 
> Did not know that fun project is still supported in schools.
> It’s a fun thing for the kids and glad it is still being done.


I miss flat Stanley, looked forward to the weekend the kids would have ‘custody’ of him.  Would let them dream up adventures for him, always surprised me.  He is not currently a part of curriculum here, a shame.


Sue M said:


> I phoned Universal to see if I could use voucher for the 27th coming in a day early and recoup my lost day, but no, voucher not valid that day.


Didn’t know there were black out days enforced.

Still kicking myself for not pinning down reservations for the weekend after Thanksgiving.  Not using voucher, but never have had an issue booking at decent rate after we return from fall trip.  Same this year.  Checked shortly before that trip, all was well.  Of course, everything doubled in price/sold out by the time re returned home

Had expect due to usage of them the weekend after Thanksgiving   Perhaps, they only offer a % of rooms for that ‘free’ rate?


macraven said:


> Rff, now I’m thinking of Barry Manilow songs and butterfly’s.
> 
> Good Saturday morning to all!


Believe I saw him twice or thrice in concert back in the day. No, not my idea lol. Will say he put on a heckuva a show and seems to be a swell guy.  


schumigirl said:


> no Blenheim Palace for us today........arrived just after 9.30 and we were told it would be 4.30 before we could enter the Palace........er, no, I don‘t think so......no way would we wander round gardens for all those hours


Ugh


Charade67 said:


> In other news - my mom is now free of her boot and dh has "graduated" from cardiac rehab. They even gave him a certificate. They said his stress test was better than normal.


Yea, good for him!  Not a fan of stress tests in general.


Sue M said:


> *Happy Thanksgivingto my Canadian homies!*


For a scant 2nd I did a double take there lol. Hope you had a great holiday.


Sue M said:


> That’s what I’m doing now!  Watching Ep 2 of World Beyond. I’m hoping it gets better lol.  Have to get caught up with Fear too.


Definitely YA (Young Adult) territory.  Casting choices are more an issue for me vs the slow script


macraven said:


> This fall trip I did, have a “Schumi ending.”


Haha


macraven said:


> Will watch it for awhile to see if it gains any guts to it.


Is that a common saying?  Never heard it, ala to the toss it into the cornfield one; yet both are goodies!


schumigirl said:


> We just demolished a rather large chicken between four of us.......diet has been going well all day......Tom just said we deserved a treat for being so good for 9 hours.............


Chicken is like zucchini, love the versatility of both of them.  


Charade67 said:


> We’re going to stay at Art of Animation. It will be our first time at that hotel.


Love it.  Little Mermaid?  Ask for an Ursula room, quickest non suite area.  Don’t rely on Skyliner to get to MGM in the am for RoTR ‘lottery’


schumigirl said:


> wow.......I feel quite behind with my Christmas shopping now......Lynne, mac and Robo all organised......I need to think about starting now


I mined Prime Days, nothing huge but lots of litttle stuffs caught my eye.  Deliveries started to roll in, wound up giving the Mr all his goodies.  Made his day, worth it lol. 

Got one of those LED screw in garage lights, has fold down sections.  They said it was very bright.  Nearly went blind when it first went on lol


Sue M said:


> I‘m going to have to get on my Christmas shopping soon. Before my Universal trip late Nov. because when I return I have to quarantine for 2 weeks which will take me to Dec 23  Yuk.


Lots of shopping in the area.  Not sure I’d want to deal with Prime Outlets on Black Friday weekend though.  Supposed to be greatly abbreviated but bet it’ll still be a zoo.  I’ve resigned myself to mostly online shopping this year.


Rockbro said:


> Another something.... my TBD wife took me to Disneyland last Christmas. It was my first time there. I never had a desire to go because I'm a WDW person. But, it was one of the best experiences of my life. I fell in love with it.
> 
> I never realized how much I missed the scary adventures and Mr. Toad's. They maintain those 2 parks so much better than here in Florida.


Without DL there would be no WDW.  I prefer it also but can’t get there easily NS from my market.  Last visit 8/19, figure it’ll be more than a few years until we get back out that way due to CV issues.

Mr Toad is one of my top dark ride favorites.  Great allegorical theme.

Do believe since DL is more of a locals’ park, they tend to take more pride in it.


Sue M said:


> Doggie update, sorta. There were no masses found on ultrasound so that’s good. But vet won’t get full ultrasound report till Saturday.


Good news


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Whenever a medical person says something is going to hurt, my question is: “childbirth pain hurt?”


That’s a good pain meter to use. I would also add “child birth with pitocin pain” hurt. 



keishashadow said:


> Love it. Little Mermaid? Ask for an Ursula room, quickest non suite area. Don’t rely on Skyliner to get to MGM in the am for RoTR ‘lottery’


Thanks for the advice. I would love to stay in one of the themed suites, but don’t think it’s necessary for just the 3 of us. Also don’t want to spend the extra money. 



keishashadow said:


> Got one of those LED screw in garage lights, has fold down sections. They said it was very bright. Nearly went blind when it first went on lol


Dh was looking at those at Home Depot last night. I don’t think we need that much light for our one car garage.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh a Keisha post.  I hope whatever got you in the hospital is gone, and all is well with you.  Yeah, no drug child birth pain was no fun. Hehe, my kids think my car’s lights blind ya.  I love those lights, as good brighteners for an area. DH still uses a light bulb in our only big enough garage to keep stuff, not a car.  1950’s garages were generally not made for storing a car, including my 1952 built house.

Seems we will have a double sunny day weekend Charade, so hope you have that perfect weather this weekend in the park.

Oh heard rain, after phone told me moderate rain coming in 15 minutes and may be done in the hour.  Yeah, was a brief good downpour.  Roads sound wet, but don’t hear rain right now.  More tea for me.  And boo no waffles found, so will remedy that this weekend.


----------



## Sue M

@DisneyLifePapioNe good morning!

@Lynne G yes I did manage to get back to sleep, till 6:30 lol. Even 2 yrs retired I still wake up without alarm at the same time I did for work. Still embedded in my internal clock!  Only difference is I don’t get up, I’ll check my mail and as I’m doing now go on Dis!  Enjoying my morning coffee.
Rainy day here too.

@Charade67 wow!  That is a crazy dream lol!  Sounds like the dreams I have the night before I catch that vacay flight.  One time I did forget my phone!  Was on a Florida trip with oldest dd. I knew at airport I had forgotten it!  Good thing my daughter had hers. My husband had to Fed X my phone to me! 
Hope you’re having good weather at Busch!
Next time you go to DL make it when they have holiday decorations up, either Fall for Halloween or after Thanksgiving when they get the Christmas decorations up!  Also they totally redo HM into Night Before Christmas, it’s amazing.  Space Mountain also gets an overlay, Small World is beautiful, and Carsland is amazing how they decorate it.
I think the Little Mermaid section @keishashadow was talking about is the regular rooms.

@keishashadow glad to hear your ok and that it was only a scare and nothing more. Both my daughters and DH had the Covid tests, I went with DH when he had one, he did flinch! Thankfully it was just scares, nothing more.
Yes, black out dates where they won‘t honour voucher.  So, because my airline canceled our night flight, and I didn’t want to loose my first day of vacay I did change my flight to arrive the afternoon before, arrives at mco around 5:30pm and booked that night at Cabana Bay. Next morning I’ll transfer to HRH. We were moved from PBH.  But we love HR so it’s all good.  I can imagine Resort res are hard now with PBH and Sapphire closed. 
Good idea to go to the Orlando Premium Outlet while there. We dont arrive for Black Friday but I’ve noticed there are still plenty of sales after Friday.  I wish I could drive across the border here, there’s a Premium Outlet on I-5 in Washington about a 1.5 hr drive. But with Canada/US border closed I can’t drive across. Can fly though!  Go figure.


----------



## keishashadow

Sue M said:


> wish I could drive across the border here, there’s a Premium Outlet on I-5 in Washington about a 1.5 hr drive. But with Canada/US border closed I can’t drive across. Can fly though! Go figure.


PA doesn’t have sales tax on clothing. There is an independent outlet shopping center about 1-1/2 hours north of me. Most I know tend to do the Bigger tangier one, same distance but south from our metro area, for the better store selections 

the northern one was heavily patronized by people driving down from Niagara Falls, Ontario area. Rumored it may close, a shame all the way around


----------



## Rockbro

Sue M said:


> Doggie update, sorta. There were no masses found on ultrasound so that’s good. But vet won’t get full ultrasound report till Saturday.
> 
> Made a hearty beef barley soup for dinner. DH had melted cheese open face sandwich with it. I just had the soup. But it was substantial.
> Woke up again at 1:30am any yup, trouble falling back asleep. Maybe I should borrow Schumi’s book.
> 
> @macraven days do have a way of slipping by, esp when you just return from vacay until you get back into routine.  @Lynne did post its Thirsty Thursday. She keeps us on track!
> 
> @Schumi I like Sparkly Friday!  Sounds like we have similar October weather patterns. Oh I love lasagna, wish I could still eat it.
> 
> @Rockbro TBD?  That’s a new one.  I totally agree about DL. It’s so nice to be able to ride things no longer at WDW. Plus the attractions that are in both parks seem to be better at DL. It feels like by the time they got to WDW they were skimped on. Like Space Mtn, Big Thunder, Pirates, Small World.
> 
> I think I need a snack lol!  Then hope to go back to sleep!


  TBD = To Be Determined. We are on the rocks.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.....enjoy that tea and hope rain isn`t too bad.......

Charade......er, yes. Weird......how our brain works is fascinating.......have a great trip........


Sue.......shopping will be fun when you arrive. Shame you can`t cross the border......hopefully soon it`ll change......


Keisha....continued good wishes........and I can imagine your misters happy face getting all the goodies.....Tom is still saying thank you for the reminder to me the two day Amazon Prime thing was on........



Lasagne in oven.......made up some salad with a friends beautiful home grown cherry tomatoes.....they smell amazing! Will eat around 6 tonight I think. Made up some mini meringues and will have them with some strawberries and a little pouring cream.

Sun had come out, so wandered down to Tom`s man shed to see how the new batch of wine they have been making is coming along..........it does sound nice, they`re doing red this time to try. Our gardener said he has made this before and I`ll like it......still to be convinced. 

And the window cleaner managed to appear today....finally. The weather has just been so rainy this last four weeks. All the rain had made the windows look so bad. Now, sparkling. Till the next rains I`m sure.........

Friday evening........time for wine........


----------



## Realfoodfans

Keisha glad you are improving.
Sue good news on doggie hope it continues.
Charade safe travels.
Schumi - home made wine! That takes me back.  My mum used to make beautiful Elderflower wine that had a natural sparkle to it.

Hairdresser and some errands in town this morning. Getting into the bank is like clearing security at the airport. Had to collect my best watch from the jewellers as a pin had come out of the strap - luckily it happened at home so I caught it as it dropped. Kev gave it me on our wedding day so it’s precious to me.

Lamb delivery direct from the farmer this afternoon so the fridge and freezer are well stocked.  All that lamb and I made steak pie for dinner tonight.

Another beautiful Autumn day so Kev has been busy doing electrical work at the far side of the property (nearest the awful renters) to add some lighting and an additional cctv camera.

I did a quick tidy round then did a little online Christmas shopping - mostly for L this time.

Evening here now so feet up - cold drink and we are watching The Chicago 7 - a more lighthearted film planned for later.

Quiet house with the children away but we’ve lots to do.  Hope everyone else has a nice weekend planned.


----------



## Charade67

We just got into Williamsburg and stopped at our favorite restaurant. This amused me.


----------



## macraven

Charade, hope you enjoy your time at Williamsburg.


----------



## Sue M

@keishashadow so sad about outlet possibly closing. When all this ends I don’t know what will be left   I was reading there’s a possibility AMC will close. All of them. We don’t have them in Canada but when we go to Florida we will have a movie night usually at an AMC. Huge chain. One of our fav nights is the one in DTD, seeing a movie at their fork & dine theatre. We’ve also gone to the one in City Walk.

@Rockbro  don’t know why I couldn’t figure that out! Sorry to hear that.

@schumigirl nice that the sun made an appearance. Off and on rainy grey day here.
Finished up the rest of my beef barley soup. Gardens are great. The carrots came from my daughters garden!  The soup really hit the spot on this wet day. And grilled havarti cheese.  First dry day I need to tackle the windows!

@Realfoodfans always a good feeling getting hair done!  Lucky the watch incident happened at home. 
My husbands uncle made beautiful wine! I regret that we never asked him to teach us how.

@Charade67 yay you made it!  Great statue lol!  Have fun. Maybe a pic or 2? Of Busch!  One day I’d love to go. 

Yucky day here with rain, and just grey.  We went out to vote today at the early polls. Our province is having an election for The Premier.  We’ve never voted in the early poll. Always just went up to our community polling place. But with Covid I was afraid of long lines, with social distancing and limits of how many can go in at a time. So decided to do early poll. Short wait, only a couple of minutes and there was a steady flow of people coming in. Think it will be a good turn out.

Rain stopped in afternoon, but skies never cleared. Just grey and damp. Went for a dog walk with my friend up the lane.  It was nice to get out even on this dull day.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, a dull and rainy cool Friday for me too, Sue.  

As late for some of us homies, a light to keep the bad dreams away:


----------



## Lynne G

no Cinderella here.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade.......that is funny. Those masks seem to be showing up everywhere! Have a wonderful day today.......


Sue........yes, I think we do have a kind of similar climate at times......grey and sunny in same day is about normal for us. Shame you cant eat lasagne now.......funny, I can’t eat barley.....lol.....I used to love my dads home made soup on a Sunday as it was chock full of barley........and all his veg was home grown back then. The limit to my talent of growing stuff is some herbs and a chilli plant........have a lovely weekend.......


Lynne.......like that light a lot!





Up early this morning as I have an early hair appointment.

She could fit me in first thing today or it would be end of next week, so opted for an early one this morning.......highlights and cut and blow dry......don’t need much off the length but a good tidy up is in order.

So, bacon for lunch today as it’s a quick breakfast today......

Looks to be dull but dry all over today, not warm, but not too cold either. Not quite sure what we’ll do the rest of the day, probably not much on a Saturday.

Decided to make mum up a calendar as part of her Christmas. So, will upload the pictures this afternoon I need to do that and get that done I think. She’ll be happy with that idea and I can put in a real mix of images for each month.

Have a wonderful Saturday.........


----------



## Rockbro

Rockbro said:


> TBD = To Be Determined. We are on the rocks.



By the way, that soup sounds so good. I haven't eaten in three days. I wish you could send me some!

EDIT: before I get called out, I've had very small things like toast and scrambled egg whites. Just nothing hearty like that.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good pictures Charade and Lynne.

Louie had us up early so we returned to bed with our coffee and watched the news for a while.  Wish we hadn’t really - doom and gloom.

I’m making up a few pages for the buyers of Dad’s home - apologies if I’ve mentioned that already.  Not sure if they will think it odd but I’ve enjoyed doing it.  As we moved in to it brand new - no gardens etc over 60 years ago you can imagine the changes.  Plus it was extended twice and an additional driveway when we were all of us with cars.  Mum was a very keen gardener and had a third of the garden (in total half an acre) to fruit and veg.  I doubt the young couple will retain that and expect the mature fruit trees etc will be removed.  She also did some topiary and in the front garden is a beautiful teddy bear that we’ve tried to maintain.  My son looked to find out if we could remove it but it is actually two trees at the roots and it would be unlikely to survive - it’s about 6 ft tall.  So pictures of us as toddlers right through to the great grandchildren enjoying the garden.  Shows what a happy home it has always been.

Nice day here so far - I have orders to collect from Boots (our largest chemist chain) and M&S so we will do that then have a walk at a nearby country park if not too busy. Lamb Massaman in the slow cooker for tonight so this afternoon we can spend some time in the garden if it stays nice.

Happy Saturday all x


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Rock, hope you are feeling better soon.  At least you ate some food.  

Schumi, like barley in soup, but have not seen in soup lately. Usually in a beef stock soup. Getting to be the time of year I make soup. I tend to always have some chicken broth in my pantry. 

Julie, no I think it is nice to leave a note about the house you are selling.  I have it heard done such by both sellers and buyers.  Hugs as it seems you are finishing up.  

Yay! The rain has left the area. Beautiful sunrise and so clear and sunny out. Mind you, when the temp was saying 40 degrees, sunrise was watched from inside, with a cup of tea in my hand. I think the kids went to bed around 2 this morning. So my usual quiet weekend morning it is. And remote is mine. Yay!

And so, with a family week day birthday, a birthday lunch very small get together today.

Super happy Saturday to all the homies.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all, it’s quite brisk here again but I do see the sun starting to peak thru the clouds 

Youngest DS stopping by for dinner, undecided if going to try the air fryer (have read raves about it prepared that way???) or just toss on the grill.  Nice decision to wrestle



Realfoodfans said:


> Hairdresser and some errands in town this morning. Getting into the bank is like clearing security at the airport. Had to collect my best watch from the jewellers as a pin had come out of the strap - luckily it happened at home so I caught it as it dropped. Kev gave it me on our wedding day so it’s precious to me.


It’s loosened up here last month or so to enter bank branches. Prior to that you could make an appointment.  still very strict on number of people at one time tho

it would be awful to lose a sentimental piece of jewelry that way.  Funny how so many don’t even wear watches but my DSs all have embraced them more as fashion



Sue M said:


> I was reading there’s a possibility AMC will close. All of them. We don’t have them in Canada


Oh boy.  They closed the Cinemark a few miles from my house this year.  Closest now a solid 45 minute drive & not in especially safe suburb of the city.  Tried to convert the $200+ in GC I have on hand to another GC or Reduced cash payout via the various online sites, but last I checked none would even accept them.


Sue M said:


> We went out to vote today at the early polls.


Vote early & often . JK. We went our mail in ballots back already.  I am humbled by those in NC who have been waiting 8+ hours over the last few days on line for early voting.


schumigirl said:


> She could fit me in first thing today or it would be end of next week, so opted for an early one this morning.......highlights and cut and blow dry......don’t need much off the length but a good tidy up is in order.


It’s still Like winning the lottery here to not have to wait a solid month 





Realfoodfans said:


> Mum was a very keen gardener and had a third of the garden (in total half an acre) to fruit and veg. I doubt the young couple will retain that


Times change, sadly, majority who work full time don’t want to be bothered with any extensive garden maintenance.   


Realfoodfans said:


> She also did some topiary and in the front garden is a beautiful teddy bear that we’ve tried to maintain. My son looked to find out if we could remove it but it is actually two trees at the roots and it would be unlikely to survive - it’s about 6 ft tall


That is so cool.  Had a flashback when you mentioned removing the topiary. When actively working as realtor...had a similar estate type property for sale.  Took a while to get a serious offer.  Solid build but  needed lots of updating & was a huge property with many overgrown, mature bushes & plants.  Had more than one prospective buyer term it a jungle.

During the walk thru, the day before closing with the other agent/their buyer, discovered that not only did the family members remove many of the lighting fixtures (and all the lightbulbs haha not uncommon FYI); they also removed several of the ornamental plants.  How, is beyond me didn’t see evidence of a backhoe, but there were gaping holes in the yard.

Deal feel through, as sellers wisely exercised their contractual right to run. I immediately dumped the listing, as the family was defiant about what they did (read the contract you are signing duh).  thhouse sat empty for years afterward =karma.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Thanks Lynne.  Hope your family birthday celebrations go well.

Yes Keisha very strict here now in documentation about everything to be taken/left - they asked if we would leave all kitchen appliances which was good - and as they are gutting the house I offered freestanding wardrobes while they get sorted and they were thrilled.  My brother suggested last week we leave some gardening items/ladders in the garage and I had to explain no - we have to remove everything not mentioned on the documentation.  Prior to viewings we did split some of Mum’s peonies and removed some roses that were planted for each of the grandchildren.  Kev has kept everything neat and tidy around the lawns and beds and I treated the driveway for weeds last week so I hope they will find it nice and clean and tidy in moving day - does seem to be taking an unusually long time but apparently the delay is with their buyers so we are just being patient (well trying to be!).

Hope you enjoy time with your DS.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Oh Rock, hope you are feeling better soon.  At least you ate some food.
> 
> Schumi, like barley in soup, but have not seen in soup lately. Usually in a beef stock soup. Getting to be the time of year I make soup. I tend to always have some chicken broth in my pantry.
> 
> Julie, no I think it is nice to leave a note about the house you are selling.  I have it heard done such by both sellers and buyers.  Hugs as it seems you are finishing up.
> 
> Yay! The rain has left the area. Beautiful sunrise and so clear and sunny out. Mind you, when the temp was saying 40 degrees, sunrise was watched from inside, with a cup of tea in my hand. I think the kids went to bed around 2 this morning. So my usual quiet weekend morning it is. And remote is mine. Yay!
> 
> And so, with a family week day birthday, a birthday lunch very small get together today.
> 
> Super happy Saturday to all the homies.




I love this time of year for making soups.......favourite is chicken noodle, only if homemade though. Now as I can’t eat many veg, I stick to butternut squash with sweet potato or just the squash soup if it’s not chicken noodle......generally not a soup fan otherwise, Tom loves a good soup though.

Sounds like a nice day for you .......we turned out nice in an odd way though.......lol.......and enjoy your family get together celebration. 




keishashadow said:


> Morning all, it’s quite brisk here again but I do see the sun starting to peak thru the clouds
> 
> Youngest DS stopping by for dinner, undecided if going to try the air fryer (have read raves about it prepared that way???) or just toss on the grill.  Nice decision to wrestle
> 
> 
> It’s loosened up here last month or so to enter bank branches. Prior to that you could make an appointment.  still very strict on number of people at one time tho
> 
> it would be awful to lose a sentimental piece of jewelry that way.  Funny how so many don’t even wear watches but my DSs all have embraced them more as fashion
> 
> 
> Oh boy.  They closed the Cinemark a few miles from my house this year.  Closest now a solid 45 minute drive & not in especially safe suburb of the city.  Tried to convert the $200+ in GC I have on hand to another GC or Reduced cash payout via the various online sites, but last I checked none would even accept them.
> 
> Vote early & often . JK. We went our mail in ballots back already.  I am humbled by those in NC who have been waiting 8+ hours over the last few days on line for early voting.
> 
> It’s still Like winning the lottery here to not have to wait a solid month
> Times change, sadly, majority who work full time don’t want to be bothered with any extensive garden maintenance.
> 
> That is so cool.  Had a flashback when you mentioned removing the topiary. When actively working as realtor...had a similar estate type property for sale.  Took a while to get a serious offer.  Solid build but  needed lots of updating & was a huge property with many overgrown, mature bushes & plants.  Had more than one prospective buyer term it a jungle.
> 
> During the walk thru, the day before closing with the other agent/their buyer, discovered that not only did the family members remove many of the lighting fixtures (and all the lightbulbs haha not uncommon FYI); they also removed several of the ornamental plants.  How, is beyond me didn’t see evidence of a backhoe, but there were gaping holes in the yard.
> 
> Deal feel through, as sellers wisely exercised their contractual right to run. I immediately dumped the listing, as the family was defiant about what they did (read the contract you are signing duh).  thhouse sat empty for years afterward =karma.




What is for dinner?? Let me know about your air fryer.....I’m on the fence to try one of the newer ones. The large paddle one I didn’t like at all, but some of the newer ones seem better.

Banks here have never changed much, just the usual restrictions of limiting people in at the one time......

I think most stylists are back to normal here, haven’t heard of anyone waiting longer than the following week.....thankfully. The place was dead this morning though.......it was quite nice and always a nice experience, I do love my salon time. My stylist is always on at me to get my nails done as I never do......I’ve never been a nail person. She can’t understand why my nails are never even covered in a clear gloss......she‘s so lovely though, she doesn’t do them, so she’s not out to make a buck......lol.......

Have a lovely visit with youngest.......



Yep, hair all blonder and sassier again.........it always cheers up a dull day getting your hair done properly........she was laughing at my attempts at fringe cutting again........yeah, that one wasn’t so straight!

This afternoon it brightened up but sky has been very dark and ominous all day, like a storm threatening, but never came to anything. Mid 50’s but rather humid by the coast. And starting to dim down again as it nears an early dusk.

just us for dinner tonight as Kyle and co are out, so going to enjoy a selection of cheese and charcuterie plates. Made some olive bread and have some sweet and spicy balsamic vinegar, spicy olives and stuffed cherry peppers to go with it. Like a mini indoor picnic for us and yes, as it’s Saturday.......red wine.

Planning to watch The Conjuring again tonight........build up to Halloween begins......all scary movies now at night.

Hope your Saturday is a good one........


----------



## macraven

It’s chilly here today at low 50’s!
Of course I turned the ac off and put on the heat.

Monday higher temps in the low 80’s
Should stay warm for much of next week.

I have been spoiled of having warm weather.
But it is much better temps here than up north.

What is everyone doing this weekend?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It’s chilly here today at low 50’s!
> Of course I turned the ac off and put on the heat.
> 
> Monday higher temps in the low 80’s
> Should stay warm for much of next week.
> 
> I have been spoiled of having warm weather.
> But it is much better temps here than up north.
> 
> What is everyone doing this weekend?



Sounds similar to our temps mac........and you won’t get much worse unlike other areas......winter is coming!

Bacon in the morning mac........



Dinner was lovely.......charcuterie and cheese plate was delicious.....with nice bottle of wine.

Then watched The Conjuring.......spooky movie.......but a brilliant one, lots of scares and jumps even after seeing it many times.







Tom now thinks it’s funny to do the double clap when I’m not expecting it.......



Watching something now cheery before bedtime.......


----------



## keishashadow

Digesting the first real meal i’ve Had in over a week (the air fryer steaks were great btw, fries best so far i’ve Attempted).   Did regular marinating but since cheaper cut of sirloin, tenderized with fork beforehand.  

Lynne should be enjoying her celebratory fete about now.

Yea carole, always such a lift to get the works.  Do my own nails, not a fan of my hands & feet being touched.  Think my results just as good via practice & quality products.  

I’m almost tempted to just grab a box of hair coloring near my root color and give my strands a break from the lightening.  Not quite there yet yet 

Caught the mr watching a few episodes of Star Trek discovery that finally segued over to regular CBS feed.  Surprised him by signing up for the plus service for a bit so he can watch all three seasons.  

Poked around their catalog and noticed they have the original & new twilight zone series & perry mason as well.  May keep for a few extra months lol. Right now rewatching FTWD before I delete it.  

Anybody up for a drive?


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Digesting the first real meal i’ve Had in over a week (the air fryer steaks were great btw, fries best so far i’ve Attempted).   Did regular marinating but since cheaper cut of sirloin, tenderized with fork beforehand.
> 
> Lynne should be enjoying her celebratory fete about now.
> 
> Yea carole, always such a lift to get the works.  Do my own nails, not a fan of my hands & feet being touched.  Think my results just as good via practice & quality products.
> 
> I’m almost tempted to just grab a box of hair coloring near my root color and give my strands a break from the lightening.  Not quite there yet yet
> 
> Caught the mr watching a few episodes of Star Trek discovery that finally segued over to regular CBS feed.  Surprised him by signing up for the plus service for a bit so he can watch all three seasons.
> 
> Poked around their catalog and noticed they have the original & new twilight zone series & perry mason as well.  May keep for a few extra months lol. Right now rewatching FTWD before I delete it.
> 
> Anybody up for a drive?
> View attachment 532879



lol......love the picture! Anything spooky.......I’m there........

Love the sound of the steak and fries........glad it was a success. Yes, getting hair done always feels so good.......I know some folks aren’t visiting salons yet, but I feel fine going in.

My stylist always comments how my hair is in such good condition despite being highlighted every couple of months.......good conditioner and treatments every few weeks is my answer. I know what you mean though......although never used a box colour, I’m sure I’d make a real mess of it if I tried! 

Marinading 8 large short ribs overnight in Old Peculiar Ale.......will slow cook them all day tomorrow for dinner tomorrow night.....is it bad I’m already looking forward to that dish???



Bedtime here.......and so mild outside........windows wide open tonight.......


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Steaks  and all the the rest of the good stuff for dinner!!!!!

Tomorrow’s breakfast menu:

Bacon and eggs and hash browns white butter toast, with strawberry  jam and if any ribeyes leftover will reheat with breakfast!!!

Been busy with youngest as it was tournament week, and acting like I was doing that thing called work......

Work smarter not harder.....

How’s a Pina Colada sound?

Well I’m not sure what it sounds like but the one in my hand is excellent!!!

Oh how exciting the circus is checking in


----------



## keishashadow

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Oh how exciting the circus is checking in


ringmaster Mac is great at corralling the  in this three ring circus...but I am always at the ready for a big show


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, was thought why we commented don’t take a big slice.  Mom and pop cheesecake place’s cheesecakes are small and very heavy.  Only a small piece needed, so rich.  Got a birthday cake one for the birthday gal, and yep, tasted just like a birthday cake.  And since cannot just have a birthday cake, so got a lemon Oreo one and a chocolate brownie one to enjoy too.  Let’s just say, feeling mighty full after two large pieces of pizza before that.  And since did not drive, some champagne with those cakes too.

Ah, while steak sounded good Keisha and DisneyLife, sadly not tonight for us. And DisneyLife, yep, little one would happily eat steak for breakfast, and only egg whites for her. Thinking of making pancakes for breakfast tomorrow.  

Perfect way to spend a Saturday evening.  Watching a screen and relaxing, still feeling full.  Tea made, so enjoying that

And cool with that clear beautiful blue sky. But with a clear sky, means frost warnings in the wee hours overnight. Ah, taste of Fall. And with this high weather system giving us an absolutely wonderful sunny weekend, warmer weather for the week. A southern weather pattern will start the work week, so clouds will arrive with that 70’s air, and with clouds, ah yes, warm air, rain too.

Back to whatever you are doing tonight.

Dark out already here, so light on:


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Work smarter not harder.....
> 
> How’s a Pina Colada sound?
> 
> Well I’m not sure what it sounds like but the one in my hand is excellent!!!
> 
> Oh how exciting the circus is checking in



Sounds like someone has had a few 
Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## macraven

Fun light Lynne


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Fun light Lynne



Is the light Randal from Monsters Inc.   ?


----------



## macraven

Looks like it


----------



## Charade67

Late night checkin.  We had a nice day at Busch Gardens. B has decided to stay here tonight and will go back to school tomorrow.




Lynne G said:


> Seems we will have a double sunny day weekend Charade, so hope you have that perfect weather this weekend in the park.


It was perfect. Sunny and cool, but not too cold.



Sue M said:


> Next time you go to DL make it when they have holiday decorations up, either Fall for Halloween or after Thanksgiving when they get the Christmas decorations up! Also they totally redo HM into Night Before Christmas, it’s amazing. Space Mountain also gets an overlay, Small World is beautiful, and Carsland is amazing how they decorate it.
> I think the Little Mermaid section @keishashadow was talking about is the regular rooms.


I would love to see DL at Christmas. 
We booked the Little Mermaid room for WDW. I would love to stay in one of the suites, but am too cheap to pay for one. 



schumigirl said:


> Charade......er, yes. Weird......how our brain works is fascinating.......have a great trip........


 I have totally given up
On trying to understand how my brain works.



Sue M said:


> When all this ends I don’t know what will be left  I was reading there’s a possibility AMC will close. All of them. We don’t have them in Canada but when we go to Florida we will have a movie night usually at an AMC. Huge chain. One of our fav nights is the one in DTD, seeing a movie at their fork & dine theatre. We’ve also gone to the one in City Walk.


We have Regal here. They tried to reopen, but I think they have closed again. 



Sue M said:


> yay you made it! Great statue lol! Have fun. Maybe a pic or 2? Of Busch! One day I’d love to go.


Pics at the end of this post. It was difficult to get good pictures. Busch Gardens has so many trees. Some of my pictures will
Have Flat Jonah in them. 



Lynne G said:


> As late for some of us homies, a light to keep the bad dreams away:


 Cool light. 



schumigirl said:


> Charade.......that is funny. Those masks seem to be showing up everywhere! Have a wonderful day today......


 I saw a huge mask on a car at a car dealership. I wish I had taken a picture.



schumigirl said:


> My stylist is always on at me to get my nails done as I never do......I’ve never been a nail person. She can’t understand why my nails are never even covered in a clear gloss.....


 I have only had my nails done once (artificial nails) and that was for my wedding. I never bother with polish. I can’t grow my nails long and I don’t think my short nails look good with polish.



keishashadow said:


> Poked around their catalog and noticed they have the original & new twilight zone series & perry mason as well. May keep for a few extra months lol. Right now rewatching FTWD before I delete it.


 We have been watching Twilight Zone on Hulu, I think. Great show. 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> How’s a Pina Colada sound?


And now I have a certain song stuck in my head. 



Lynne G said:


> Mom and pop cheesecake place’s cheesecakes are small and very heavy. Only a small piece needed, so rich. Got a birthday cake one for the birthday gal, and yep, tasted just like a birthday cake. And since cannot just have a birthday cake, so got a lemon Oreo one and a chocolate brownie one to enjoy too.


Those all sound good. We have a new cheesecake place nearby, but I have not tried them yet. 



Lynne G said:


> Dark out already here, so light on:


Another great light.

Bush Gardens pictures:







This next one is part of the new coaster that is opening next year. There is no way I could handle that drop



This is outside the coaster called Verbolten. Doesn’t make me want to ride.


----------



## Charade67

Verbolten 


I think this is the Loch Ness Monster.



This one is called Tempesto. It goes forward and backwards. Neither B nor Dh wanted to ride it.



I couldn’t get a good pic of Apollo’s Chariot. I think that one is B’s favorite.

I I almost took a picture of my favorite ride, Escape from Pompeii. It’s similar to
splash Mountain. It looked so sad with no water.

Going to try to get some sleep now. Apologies for any typos. I’m posting from my phone and too
Tired to proofread.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning everyone and a peaceful Sunday for all I hope.  Cool and slightly misty so far but still dry so that’s good.

Big soup fan here - when I had the years of problems with bowel infections before I changed my diet - soup and home made rice pudding were constant staples.  Always make broth from chicken and soup from now till summer.  Tomato and basil is a summer favourite but we didn’t grow any ourselves this year.

We binge watched 7 episodes of “The Haunting of Bly House.”  Anyone watched it?  Started off very mild but getting increasingly dark.  Will watch some more when we come home later.

Planning big brunch today then lamb chops and veg for later.  Just us two later as Emma is meeting a friend.

We are going over to Dad’s to collect two pieces of luggage to (hopefully) use when we go away - 10 days away yet and praying Boris doesn’t bring in a total lockdown for half term.  Ours luggage is all in storage.

So fairly quiet Sunday with nice food, a stroll and feet up later.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> ringmaster Mac is great at corralling the  in this three ring circus...but I am always at the ready for a big show










Lynne G said:


> Hehe, was thought why we commented don’t take a big slice.  Mom and pop cheesecake place’s cheesecakes are small and very heavy.  Only a small piece needed, so rich.  Got a birthday cake one for the birthday gal, and yep, tasted just like a birthday cake.  And since cannot just have a birthday cake, so got a lemon Oreo one and a chocolate brownie one to enjoy too.  Let’s just say, feeling mighty full after two large pieces of pizza before that.  And since did not drive, some champagne with those cakes too.
> 
> Ah, while steak sounded good Keisha and DisneyLife, sadly not tonight for us. And DisneyLife, yep, little one would happily eat steak for breakfast, and only egg whites for her. Thinking of making pancakes for breakfast tomorrow.
> 
> Perfect way to spend a Saturday evening.  Watching a screen and relaxing, still feeling full.  Tea made, so enjoying that
> 
> And cool with that clear beautiful blue sky. But with a clear sky, means frost warnings in the wee hours overnight. Ah, taste of Fall. And with this high weather system giving us an absolutely wonderful sunny weekend, warmer weather for the week. A southern weather pattern will start the work week, so clouds will arrive with that 70’s air, and with clouds, ah yes, warm air, rain too.
> 
> Back to whatever you are doing tonight.
> 
> Dark out already here, so light on:
> View attachment 532894




Glad you had a nice day Lynne. Cake sounds good. As does champagne......





Charade67 said:


> Late night checkin.  We had a nice day at Busch Gardens. B has decided to stay here tonight and will go back to school tomorrow.
> 
> 
> It was perfect. Sunny and cool, but not too cold.
> 
> I would love to see DL at Christmas.
> We booked the Little Mermaid room for WDW. I would love to stay in one of the suites, but am too cheap to pay for one.
> 
> I have totally given up
> On trying to understand how my brain works.
> 
> We have Regal here. They tried to reopen, but I think they have closed again.
> 
> Pics at the end of this post. It was difficult to get good pictures. Busch Gardens has so many trees. Some of my pictures will
> Have Flat Jonah in them.
> 
> Cool light.
> 
> I saw a huge mask on a car at a car dealership. I wish I had taken a picture.
> 
> I have only had my nails done once (artificial nails) and that was for my wedding. I never bother with polish. I can’t grow my nails long and I don’t think my short nails look good with polish.
> 
> We have been watching Twilight Zone on Hulu, I think. Great show.
> 
> And now I have a certain song stuck in my head.
> 
> Those all sound good. We have a new cheesecake place nearby, but I have not tried them yet.
> 
> Another great light.
> 
> Bush Gardens pictures:
> 
> View attachment 533012
> 
> View attachment 533013
> 
> View attachment 533014
> 
> This next one is part of the new coaster that is opening next year. There is no way I could handle that drop
> 
> View attachment 533015
> 
> This is outside the coaster called Verbolten. Doesn’t make me want to ride.
> 
> View attachment 533016




Nice pictures......love the look of the coasters there....yep, would be up for them! 





Realfoodfans said:


> Morning everyone and a peaceful Sunday for all I hope.  Cool and slightly misty so far but still dry so that’s good.
> 
> Big soup fan here - when I had the years of problems with bowel infections before I changed my diet - soup and home made rice pudding were constant staples.  Always make broth from chicken and soup from now till summer.  Tomato and basil is a summer favourite but we didn’t grow any ourselves this year.
> 
> We binge watched 7 episodes of “The Haunting of Bly House.”  Anyone watched it?  Started off very mild but getting increasingly dark.  Will watch some more when we come home later.
> 
> Planning big brunch today then lamb chops and veg for later.  Just us two later as Emma is meeting a friend.
> 
> We are going over to Dad’s to collect two pieces of luggage to (hopefully) use when we go away - 10 days away yet and praying Boris doesn’t bring in a total lockdown for half term.  Ours luggage is all in storage.
> 
> So fairly quiet Sunday with nice food, a stroll and feet up later.




We watched Bly Manor. Did you watch The Haunting of Hill House first? It`s not a follow up, but some of the same actors are in it. 





Dull day, hopefully it`ll brighten up sometime soon. 

No plans at all today except to organise making a Christmas calendar for mum and and aunt who would love that too.......trying to find pictures I know they`d love. I`ve used this site before for uploading pictures and turning them into gifts so, quite happy to do it again. 

Marinaded beef short ribs overnight in ale and few other bits, popped them in the slow cookers this morning with beef stock and they`ll simmer away all day......creamy mashed potato to go with them and some roasted carrots. Bacon was lovely this morning too.....we all swooped it up. 

Feels cool outside, but the house feels warm. Tha Aga helps there too, one of the best things we ever bought. 

Time for another cup of tea I think.........lazy Sunday morning.










































Happy Sunday  





​


----------



## keishashadow

Bright sun-shiney day here - yea!  Planning on viewing lots of football action, then...

Talked into this tonight with two youngest DS. 

https://www.scarehouse.com/
Pretty hard core type offering in the past.  Site recently moved permanently into a mall. Will be moving their escape room offerings there but operate the house seasonally.  Pretty cool that they have had many CMU theater students that have gone onto big things work there. 

  Jury out on whether they have same smart protocols in place that HHN did tho.  Think i’ll Wear both a mask & face shield.  All the better to mortify my spawn 

Realized I will need to leave my house by 5:30 am tomorrow to make my testing time in town.  Didn’t click when I accepted that time on Friday.  Normally under a half hour drive but with rush hour & two different construction sites,  where’s that teleport when you need it?


Charade67 said:


> We have been watching Twilight Zone on Hulu, I think. Great show.


Rod Serling was a genius


Charade67 said:


> I almost took a picture of my favorite ride, Escape from Pompeii. It’s similar to
> splash Mountain. It looked so sad with no water.


SW has basically same ride as far as I could determine.  Do really enjoy it, more ominous than SM. 


Realfoodfans said:


> Always make broth from chicken and soup from now till summer. Tomato and basil is a summer favourite but we didn’t grow any ourselves this year.


No herbs grown here this year either, completely forgot.  Might try to sprout some in the house to use this winter under the grow lights if I get motivated

On a whim yesterday & staring at half a rotisserie chicken in the fridge, cut off most of the remaining meat & used it to make a bit of stock.  Surprised how good the flavor came out.  

Kicking myself for tossing multitudes of them in the past. Duh, captain obvious, as I make stock often from turkey carcasses and dark meat pieces.


schumigirl said:


> Nice pictures......love the look of the coasters there....yep, would be up for them!


Loch Ness monster is a gem.  Fun but not crazy agressive IMO, In coaster speak it’s ancient but has held up so well.  Wish we had one like it nearby.

My only complaint re BG williamsburg is the topography, all those hills.  Probably a good thing to burn off park snacks though lol.  It also strikes me as being as humid as MCO (if not more so) in the summer...

So sayeth the northern, out of shape wimp  Charade & famiy probably breeze right thru it 


schumigirl said:


> Marinaded beef short ribs overnight in ale


Yuuuummy sounding.  Short ribs not popular here, rarely can find in restaurants or grocery stores even pre covid.  When they materialize there, near price of filet.  Same with brisket. Makes zero sense

Think i’ll make crab cakes in air fryer today.  Usualy make mine by pan sautéing, then finishing off in the oven with lemon butter.  Always up for a challenge lol


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> My only complaint re BG williamsburg is the topography, all those hills. Probably a good thing to burn off park snacks though lol. It also strikes me as being as humid as MCO (if not more so) in the summer...
> 
> So sayeth the northern, out of shape wimp  Charade & famiy probably breeze right thru it


Sorry, couldn’t help but laugh at that last statement. Dh and B don’t have much of a problem, but I am overweight, out of shape, and have arthritis in my knees. This is something I really need to work on before we go to WDW next year. 
Yes, the park is quite does have a lot of hills. If I lived in Williamsburg I would  go there and walk as my daily exercise. It does get humid in the summer, but it is also very shady. I just wish BG had a few more non high thrill rides for people like me.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Bright sun-shiney day here - yea!  Planning on viewing lots of football action, then...
> 
> Talked into this tonight with two youngest DS.
> 
> https://www.scarehouse.com/
> Pretty hard core type offering in the past.  Site recently moved permanently into a mall. Will be moving their escape room offerings there but operate the house seasonally.  Pretty cool that they have had many CMU theater students that have gone onto big things work there.
> 
> Jury out on whether they have same smart protocols in place that HHN did tho.  Think i’ll Wear both a mask & face shield.  All the better to mortify my spawn
> 
> Realized I will need to leave my house by 5:30 am tomorrow to make my testing time in town.  Didn’t click when I accepted that time on Friday.  Normally under a half hour drive but with rush hour & two different construction sites,  where’s that teleport when you need it?
> 
> Rod Serling was a genius
> 
> SW has basically same ride as far as I could determine.  Do really enjoy it, more ominous than SM.
> 
> No herbs grown here this year either, completely forgot.  Might try to sprout some in the house to use this winter under the grow lights if I get motivated
> 
> On a whim yesterday & staring at half a rotisserie chicken in the fridge, cut off most of the remaining meat & used it to make a bit of stock.  Surprised how good the flavor came out.
> 
> Kicking myself for tossing multitudes of them in the past. Duh, captain obvious, as I make stock often from turkey carcasses and dark meat pieces.
> 
> Loch Ness monster is a gem.  Fun but not crazy agressive IMO, In coaster speak it’s ancient but has held up so well.  Wish we had one like it nearby.
> 
> My only complaint re BG williamsburg is the topography, all those hills.  Probably a good thing to burn off park snacks though lol.  It also strikes me as being as humid as MCO (if not more so) in the summer...
> 
> So sayeth the northern, out of shape wimp  Charade & famiy probably breeze right thru it
> 
> Yuuuummy sounding.  Short ribs not popular here, rarely can find in restaurants or grocery stores even pre covid.  When they materialize there, near price of filet.  Same with brisket. Makes zero sense
> 
> Think i’ll make crab cakes in air fryer today.  Usualy make mine by pan sautéing, then finishing off in the oven with lemon butter.  Always up for a challenge lol



That looks fabulous Janet....I want to go too!!!!! 

Yes, mask and shield......love when the kids roll their eyes at us........lol......have a blast there, although I`m sure you will. 

Love the stock from chicken........Tom says I should sell it the amount I make up over the winter, but it`s the only way to make soup, especialy chicken noodle. Never thought of short ribs as hard to get....how odd. It`s only the farm stores we seem to be able to find them easily now I think on it. Have no idea of their price as they just came with one order, Tom might have checked. They are so full of flavour though........love the sound of the crab cakes. I tend to do mine in the oven, never thought of finishing them off with lemon butter in the oven itself. mmm. 

Theme parks in this country are dreadful.....completely dreadful. When we went a few times to the Peak District we once went to a park called Gullivers Kingdom......oh Lordy.......it was up and down hills like you wouldn`t believe.....and completely not worth it. Well, Kyle enjoyed it when he was much younger, but it was a one time visit. 

Have fun tonight.....you`ll have to tell me about your airfryer....which one it is and so on......





Got my calendar all sorted for mum and aunt.......nice little stocking filler for them. 

Sun has come out now.......looks a lovely day.......


----------



## Sue M

Ooooo I have some catching up to do!  Been a busy 2 days here I see.

@Charade67 thanks so much for the pics!  My daughter makes me go on all the coasters in Tampa lol. We haven’t been in quite a few years. I still remember getting on Shiekra lol. It was new.  One of the first 90 deg drop coasters. 
Tampa has a river raft ride too.

Bacon breakfast. Coffee is calling. Will be back to catch up later!


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Verbolten
> View attachment 533017
> 
> I think this is the Loch Ness Monster.
> 
> View attachment 533018
> 
> This one is called Tempesto. It goes forward and backwards. Neither B nor Dh wanted to ride it.
> 
> View attachment 533019
> 
> I couldn’t get a good pic of Apollo’s Chariot. I think that one is B’s favorite.
> 
> I I almost took a picture of my favorite ride, Escape from Pompeii. It’s similar to
> splash Mountain. It looked so sad with no water.
> 
> Going to try to get some sleep now. Apologies for any typos. I’m posting from my phone and too
> Tired to proofread.


Charade, thanks for posting those pictures!
Too scary for me to do those coasters.
Did you do all of them ?


----------



## macraven

I thought I reread that Schumi would have bacon today.
Did I skim through the thread too quickly and miss them?

or maybe she ate all the bacon and that’s why I did not see them ....


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Charade, thanks for posting those pictures!
> Too scary for me to do those coasters.
> Did you do all of them ?


I don’t ride any of them. I rode coasters when I was young, but can’t tolerate the intense ones now. I’m okay with coaster like Big Thunder Mountain, but can’t handle ones that have loops and huge drops.


----------



## keishashadow

Sue M said:


> Tampa has a river raft ride too.


They still have a raging rapids type (ala Popeyes u one) but the cool was taken out when they built cheetah 

charade -friend told me she’s skipping AoA as big blue pool going back down for longer refurb next year. I think till Easter/early April. You’d think it’d made sense to handle that when they were closed.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> I still remember getting on Shiekra lol. It was new.  One of the first 90 deg drop coasters.




That is one thing that is tempting us to go to BG one day.......the bigger the better with coasters.....Tom and I would love to go on that!




macraven said:


> I thought I reread that Schumi would have bacon today.
> Did I skim through the thread too quickly and miss them?
> 
> or maybe she ate all the bacon and that’s why I did not see them ....



We did eat all the bacon.......  .....but there would have been some for you of course.........I tried making my own croissants.....they weren`t as good as bakery ones, but nice.





The short ribs were surprisingly better than our usual butchers ones. And we thought his were lovely. Will buy them from this guy again. So they were a treat......we all cleared our plates. 

Made chocolate ganache for those two and Tom and I had apple crumble and custard.....made a small one for the two of us. That`s us fed and watered for the evening. 

Night in front of the tv for us. Will think on what we want to do this week ahead.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, Sunday night it is, and a weekend is behind now. Weather was a bit cool, but beautiful.

Ack, kids think the cook needs to make dinner. Hmm, pasta or pasta. What is easy to make? Seems the rest of that one cheesecake was snacked on with my cup of tea this late afternoon. Mom not that hungry. Sigh. Have to decide. And one that little one will want, as recent meals were a I’m not eating that. Apparently, last night’s dinner was cooked by the two part time cooks. Cook was still too full to eat any dinner last night, though ice cream serving was considered her dinner.

Be good homies.  Trash has gone out.  Wash done, linens changed.  Routine to commence  in the pre dawn hours.  Have a good Sunday night.


----------



## Sue M

@schumigirl Shiekra was great!  And they have lots of coasters!  I haven’t been since they re-did Cheetah!  So maybe time to return!

@macraven that was me having bacon  too lol.  Late afternoon here. Looking forward to both Dead shows, well Fear anyway!  Will watch New world in hopes that it gets better.

@Lynne G awww I want a weekend do over to. Mine was dreary, wet and cold. I think the damp makes it feel colder.

@keishashadow  sorry to hear it was taken out. SeaWorld has a fun one too- Atlantis I think. 
I noticed they are redoing some of the old shows. I watched one Perry Mason. Very different from original.  I’m in the chicken club so no Twilight Zone for me!

@DisneyLifePapioNe yes please!  Can you make mine a sugar-free piña colada?


Schumi happily watching all the scary movies lol. I’m the opposite, and this time of year close to Halloween it’s hard finding anything else that I can watch!  Ha!

Didnt do much this weekend. Weather wasn’t conducive to getting out. Miserable and dreary. Didn’t leave the house today. Fireplace on. Huddled under a fluffy throw!  
Have a tray of vegetables roasting in oven and having bratwurst from butcher.

love a good soup, we had prime rib roast last week and my daughter took the bones home to make stock. So when I made my soup I had to use stock in the carton!  Guess I didn’t think that thru. Not that I would have done differently.

Heading out *(finally) for a dog walk!


----------



## macraven

Sue, I’m watching last weeks fear the dead now and waiting for this weeks episode 

and then will watch Beyond the Dead tonight.
Last weeks Beyond did not excite me but now the story line has been done, hope it is a catchy episode tonight.


----------



## Monykalyn

Too much to get much caught up! Seems some doggies need good health wishes, A celebration (did I miss a Happy Birthday Lynne?) Charade with some fun coaster pictures, Schumi with the wonderful sounding food, Keisha with health scare but GOOD now right?? A "hey" to DLP, RFF, Mac, newbie Rockbro...and if I forgot anyone "hi" to you too!! 
Sue-hoping to see you next month! I officially extended our universal part of our stay-now 27-30 at RPR. Flights home cheapest on Tuesday so...vacation math: Grabbed hotel near MCO for night of 30th on points, flight home on miles. And our week starts on Nov 20 at Cypress Harbour-3rd Marriott Vacation Club resort this year lol. Still have an extra week to use-no luck finding a resort on a beach for the week after our week-Since I am mostly virtual, the boy is only seated 2 days a week and hubs is mostly virtual we were going to stay an extra week, but oh well. 

Hoping I get to get back into my Nursing homes on limited basis this week. Have been swabbed 2x week for last 2 weeks in anticipation-but each place has popped a positive resident right before I was to go -ugh! Nearly all new positives  that happen are now asymptomatic (found ONLY because of routine testing) and irritated at being put on isolation hall.  Same with staff who pop positive now-feel fine and irritated at having to be off work with no pay or having to use vacation days. I did learn to go during morning shift for the swab as the afternoon one almost popped my eyeball out-only one that actually hurt.  

Father in law is now covid recovered-got the pneumonia and was on oxygen and 2 separate one nights hospital stays. Mother in law was negative at first but then she turned up a positive test too-cough and scratchy throat only. Both off quarantine and fine now. Bright side of that is they will likely have a much much much lower chance of getting it again - especially with their Mexico winter getaway they do every year in January.  No idea where they got it either-we have been out much more than they have-they always mask even though their area isn't mandatory too. Both very healthy in their 70's-father in law still very physically active; in fact we have tried to get him to slow down a bit hauling heavy paver stones etc as he loves to putter around with landscaping, but worry about him taking a tumble down their hill.

Puppy good. One of the new chickens started laying eggs this week-feel like a proud mama. And one of my older hens is going through a hard molt-she looks like she's been partially plucked. Just in time for colder weather! Hubs built a cold frame for one of my garden beds, herbs transplanted in there, along with some lettuce and radishes seeds planted-first time I am trying this so we will see! 

Cold today but back to 70's and on 80's day before cold again.

Stay well friends!


----------



## macraven

Monyk, good news on your in laws recovery!
Hope they have a fantastic time on their Mexican get away.

Lucky you for a trip coming up!
Hope you and Sue will be able to met each other.
It’s always fun to met a homie in person from the sans.

I know you want to be able to see the residents at the homes where they reside
Sending you mummy dust no more positive cases at the nursing homes !


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Monykalyn said:


> Too much to get much caught up! Seems some doggies need good health wishes, A celebration (did I miss a Happy Birthday Lynne?) Charade with some fun coaster pictures, Schumi with the wonderful sounding food, Keisha with health scare but GOOD now right?? A "hey" to DLP, RFF, Mac, newbie Rockbro...and if I forgot anyone "hi" to you too!!
> Sue-hoping to see you next month! I officially extended our universal part of our stay-now 27-30 at RPR. Flights home cheapest on Tuesday so...vacation math: Grabbed hotel near MCO for night of 30th on points, flight home on miles. And our week starts on Nov 20 at Cypress Harbour-3rd Marriott Vacation Club resort this year lol. Still have an extra week to use-no luck finding a resort on a beach for the week after our week-Since I am mostly virtual, the boy is only seated 2 days a week and hubs is mostly virtual we were going to stay an extra week, but oh well.
> 
> Hoping I get to get back into my Nursing homes on limited basis this week. Have been swabbed 2x week for last 2 weeks in anticipation-but each place has popped a positive resident right before I was to go -ugh! Nearly all new positives  that happen are now asymptomatic (found ONLY because of routine testing) and irritated at being put on isolation hall.  Same with staff who pop positive now-feel fine and irritated at having to be off work with no pay or having to use vacation days. I did learn to go during morning shift for the swab as the afternoon one almost popped my eyeball out-only one that actually hurt.
> 
> Father in law is now covid recovered-got the pneumonia and was on oxygen and 2 separate one nights hospital stays. Mother in law was negative at first but then she turned up a positive test too-cough and scratchy throat only. Both off quarantine and fine now. Bright side of that is they will likely have a much much much lower chance of getting it again - especially with their Mexico winter getaway they do every year in January.  No idea where they got it either-we have been out much more than they have-they always mask even though their area isn't mandatory too. Both very healthy in their 70's-father in law still very physically active; in fact we have tried to get him to slow down a bit hauling heavy paver stones etc as he loves to putter around with landscaping, but worry about him taking a tumble down their hill.
> 
> Puppy good. One of the new chickens started laying eggs this week-feel like a proud mama. And one of my older hens is going through a hard molt-she looks like she's been partially plucked. Just in time for colder weather! Hubs built a cold frame for one of my garden beds, herbs transplanted in there, along with some lettuce and radishes seeds planted-first time I am trying this so we will see!
> 
> Cold today but back to 70's and on 80's day before cold again.
> 
> Stay well friends!


----------



## Sue M

@macraven watching World now, it is getting better. Hopefully it continues to. Then Fear follows, 2nd episode. 
Yes Monyk have been in touch, hopefully can meet up again. Last year we met up at The Kitchen at HRH. Always fun if you can squeeze in a meet up!

@Monykalyn good news about the in-laws!  Hope they make a full recovery.  Poor moulting girl, I only thought they do that when the warm weather comes. You may have to knit her a sweater!  
yuck about Covid testing. Both daughters and husband had test. I went in with him. He flinched! 
Gotta love vacation math! I’m looking forward to catching up with you again. Hopefully on the evening of the 27th while I’m near you at CB. I move into HRH the next day, but we Managed a HRH meet last time! 

Update on my doggies. The spaniel is doing ok. Nothing bad showed on ultrasound, vascular something on liver, age related changes. Have to keep her on a low fat gastro diet. My little yorkiepoo has had diarrhea the past 4 days so he went to vet yesterday. I can’t catch a break. $$$$$. He was given antibiotics.


----------



## macraven

Sue I’m on et and watched both shows

Think you will like both of them.

Hope you will be able to connect with Monyk on your trip
to Orlando.

Wishing the best for your doggie!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Sue hope doggies all settle down - glad to say Louie has recovered and back to his usual happy self.
Monyk so glad in laws have improved.

Nice morning here and just us so no need to rush but we are having the boiler serviced today (a friend who set up on his own when he left work) and he’s fitting us in between calls so no time given - so I’m up and ready in case it’s early - probably be later I know!

Week ahead planned out and GC break up for half term - L Thursday and J Friday so have booked a National Trust pumpkin trail for Saturday and Sunday lunch at our favourite place.

Thank goodness we are one household as we are Tier 2 here so only allowed to eat inside together because of that. It’s difficult to accept as our small market town has no deaths for weeks and low positive tests but our county includes two universities and a couple of sprawling towns at the opposite side to us.  Just have to grin and bear it and hope things improve for everyone.

Currently our hotel in Devon are happy we are still going next week so 9 days and counting!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> @schumigirl Shiekra was great!  And they have lots of coasters!  I haven’t been since they re-did Cheetah!  So maybe time to return!
> 
> @macraven that was me having bacon  too lol.  Late afternoon here. Looking forward to both Dead shows, well Fear anyway!  Will watch New world in hopes that it gets better.
> 
> @Lynne G awww I want a weekend do over to. Mine was dreary, wet and cold. I think the damp makes it feel colder.
> 
> @keishashadow  sorry to hear it was taken out. SeaWorld has a fun one too- Atlantis I think.
> I noticed they are redoing some of the old shows. I watched one Perry Mason. Very different from original.  I’m in the chicken club so no Twilight Zone for me!
> 
> @DisneyLifePapioNe yes please!  Can you make mine a sugar-free piña colada?
> 
> 
> Schumi happily watching all the scary movies lol. I’m the opposite, and this time of year close to Halloween it’s hard finding anything else that I can watch!  Ha!
> 
> Didnt do much this weekend. Weather wasn’t conducive to getting out. Miserable and dreary. Didn’t leave the house today. Fireplace on. Huddled under a fluffy throw!
> Have a tray of vegetables roasting in oven and having bratwurst from butcher.
> 
> love a good soup, we had prime rib roast last week and my daughter took the bones home to make stock. So when I made my soup I had to use stock in the carton!  Guess I didn’t think that thru. Not that I would have done differently.
> 
> Heading out *(finally) for a dog walk!




We will get to BG one day.......I love the look of some of the coasters they have there.....

Did you like the new Perry Mason? I thought it was dreadful......they need to leave the old shows alone and come up with something new......you can`t remake classics. 





Monykalyn said:


> Too much to get much caught up! Seems some doggies need good health wishes, A celebration (did I miss a Happy Birthday Lynne?) Charade with some fun coaster pictures, Schumi with the wonderful sounding food, Keisha with health scare but GOOD now right?? A "hey" to DLP, RFF, Mac, newbie Rockbro...and if I forgot anyone "hi" to you too!!
> Sue-hoping to see you next month! I officially extended our universal part of our stay-now 27-30 at RPR. Flights home cheapest on Tuesday so...vacation math: Grabbed hotel near MCO for night of 30th on points, flight home on miles. And our week starts on Nov 20 at Cypress Harbour-3rd Marriott Vacation Club resort this year lol. Still have an extra week to use-no luck finding a resort on a beach for the week after our week-Since I am mostly virtual, the boy is only seated 2 days a week and hubs is mostly virtual we were going to stay an extra week, but oh well.
> 
> Hoping I get to get back into my Nursing homes on limited basis this week. Have been swabbed 2x week for last 2 weeks in anticipation-but each place has popped a positive resident right before I was to go -ugh! Nearly all new positives  that happen are now asymptomatic (found ONLY because of routine testing) and irritated at being put on isolation hall.  Same with staff who pop positive now-feel fine and irritated at having to be off work with no pay or having to use vacation days. I did learn to go during morning shift for the swab as the afternoon one almost popped my eyeball out-only one that actually hurt.
> 
> Father in law is now covid recovered-got the pneumonia and was on oxygen and 2 separate one nights hospital stays. Mother in law was negative at first but then she turned up a positive test too-cough and scratchy throat only. Both off quarantine and fine now. Bright side of that is they will likely have a much much much lower chance of getting it again - especially with their Mexico winter getaway they do every year in January.  No idea where they got it either-we have been out much more than they have-they always mask even though their area isn't mandatory too. Both very healthy in their 70's-father in law still very physically active; in fact we have tried to get him to slow down a bit hauling heavy paver stones etc as he loves to putter around with landscaping, but worry about him taking a tumble down their hill.
> 
> Puppy good. One of the new chickens started laying eggs this week-feel like a proud mama. And one of my older hens is going through a hard molt-she looks like she's been partially plucked. Just in time for colder weather! Hubs built a cold frame for one of my garden beds, herbs transplanted in there, along with some lettuce and radishes seeds planted-first time I am trying this so we will see!
> 
> Cold today but back to 70's and on 80's day before cold again.
> 
> Stay well friends!




Good to see you MonyK........and good news on your Father in Law and glad both are doing better now....such a worry. 

And sounds like a lovely trip you have planned coming up......hope you enjoy it, and hope work lets you get back to some kind of normal again. 




macraven said:


> Sue I’m on et and watched both shows
> 
> Think you will like both of them.
> 
> Hope you will be able to connect with Monyk on your trip
> to Orlando.
> 
> Wishing the best for your doggie!



Glad you enjoyed the shows....I hate when one episode disappoints in a show........




This month is just disappearing so quickly! And our clocks go back this coming Saturday 25th......it`s a little early this year, or seems it. 

Planning to go buy new duvets for the spare beds, just feel like freshening everything up in those rooms, they were decorated last year and early this year, but time for the new bedding. 

Still searching for new picture frames........and need to go into town to pay cheques into the bank. Our village doesn`t have a bank so it`s always a trek. Might find some frames in that town. 

BBQ pork steaks tonight, parmentier potatoes and honey carrots tonight.......breakfast was dull but nice rice krispies. Second pot of tea infusing to have before we head out. 

Dull day but it`s dry, rain forecast for later.......that really is something about nothing. 































​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Enjoy hearing of trips are a go for Julie, MonyK and Sue. 

Good to hear from you MonyK. Thank goodness in laws are both feeling better. And woot! The newer chickens are now old enough to lay eggs. And hope you are back to working in those homes soon. So many are still not back to work, or on a very limited time, not their usual work day or week. But since our state has shown a huge spike, nothing more to back to normal now. I don’t see my work returning to the office any time soon. This new normal will be at least well into the new year. Sad. Infected so many, effected so many, with lives lost and jobs lost.

Sue, oh I hear ya. My one dog seemed to be the winner in vet costs. Hope both dogs are feeling better.


Julie, glad to hear Louie is feeling good now. And nice to look forward to your trip. Pictures, as location you are going to sounds quite picturesque.

Schumi, hope your weather is good this week, and enjoyed some tea this morning.

Charade, great BG pictures. Weather looked fabulous. And yeah, only some coasters I will go on. I am a holder, so kids don’t need the lockers when they go on the big coasters. That first hill in RRR, makes that Studios coaster a no so far. And upside down, um a no to Hulk in Islands either. They did get me on BGT Cheetah Run. Um, that was a one and done. The rest of the coasters there. I was a watcher.

And so,  a hello and Good Morning to Julie and Schumi.

With that, was back to routine, and yes, no sunrise yet.


Last thought:  Fitting that Halloween is on a Saturday, and time change when you wake up from that candy coma. And a day to recover Sunday indeed.


----------



## Lynne G

Was looking back through, wonder how agavegirl is doing, and will still be at the Dark Side on Halloween.

Hope RAPstar is doing okay.

Wonder if Squirlz still saving squirrels. And enjoying trips to KW.

Bethany10, hope she is doing well.

Houseofthrees doing well.  And her puppy is still bouncing around her home.

Bobbie, to move to FLA.  Hope you have finally done it. 

Pumpkin, I think checked in a bit ago, hope all is well with you.

With that, need to get more tea.  And since both kids have classes until lunch time, no questions as to food has been made yet.  

And with a little rain in the wee hours, a sunny day we have.  A perfect Fall day of 70 degrees.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Love Halloween at WDW - last time we had a lovely corner room at FQ with a big window and I’d taken decorations to dress it - then saw these changing colour Mickey pumpkins and it just finished it off when we returned at night to see the light flashing.

Fish, fries and cauliflower cheese for tonight - after L had done her on line Girl Guiding meeting. Dishwasher on and left them to homework now while we’ve headed to the lounge.

Wales is going into two weeks of full lockdown from Friday (half term) which is terribly sad for all those hoping to travel there.  Will not be surprised if they do that to us too - just have to wait and see.

My dentist is only seeing emergency patients but I have been able to pay privately to go and get my problem checked tomorrow - if it’s worsening then she can refer me.

Hope all have a good evening x


----------



## bobbie68

everyone...It has been a rollercoaster again with the move. Brian gets a couple of interviews then he waits to hear from them and either they take weeks or don't respond at all. It is getting discouraging but we are keeping up the energy and enthusiasm. He has been trying to reach out to some recruiters and he hears different reasons for the job market. We are thinking of changing  our strategey in a few weeks, not sure how. I still have everything ready to go when he gets a job.

Charlie is doing okay, he is working quite a few hours at Target and is now a "Captain" and will be training new recruits. Liv on the other hand had her hours cut (which she is happy) but she knows she has to try and pick up other's shifts to pay for what she wants. However, it is very hard for her even more with the pandemic. She has germaphobic tendencies and her Asperger's heightens it. It is a challange for her everyday and takes a lot of understanding from us, since we can't truly understand how she feels. The good news she is doing great in her on line classes and she changed her major to Psychology with an empasis in clinical and behavioral. She has to start thiniking about a career path as she is a Junior now.

The weather has gotten chilly the last couple of days, which is fine with me. Our leaves ares starting to drop, poor Brian thought he wasn't going  to have to rake them this year. It looks like we will be here for the holidays, but will probably have to stay home this year. We don't want to put any of our family in danger with Covid. I will miss my big Christmas Eve dinner this year, it is my favoirte time. 

Charade, Lynne, DLPN, Mac, Schumi, Monykalyn and sorry I can't remember who else, I tried to pop in. It sounded like everyone had a great time and so happy that you were able to travel.  I caught a few pics and enjoyed them. 

I hope Charade, Lynne, Monykalyn college bound teens are doing good! I hope the rest of the SANS family who have children in school are doing good,  being safe and healthy.

I hope all our well and feeling better!

I understand about the fur babies and being sick. I hope eveyone's fur and feather babies are feeling good! I have had a few bill myself the past month or two. In addition to sickness I have to make sure they are up to date on rabies and blood work for moving across state lines.

I want to say a  and good thoughts to all the SANS family who have posted an not. I hope everyone is staying safe, happy and healthy.


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> everyone...It has been a rollercoaster again with the move. Brian gets a couple of interviews then he waits to hear from them and either they take weeks or don't respond at all. It is getting discouraging but we are keeping up the energy and enthusiasm. He has been trying to reach out to some recruiters and he hears different reasons for the job market. We are thinking of changing  our strategey in a few weeks, not sure how. I still have everything ready to go when he gets a job.
> 
> Charlie is doing okay, he is working quite a few hours at Target and is now a "Captain" and will be training new recruits. Liv on the other hand had her hours cut (which she is happy) but she knows she has to try and pick up other's shifts to pay for what she wants. However, it is very hard for her even more with the pandemic. She has germaphobic tendencies and her Asperger's heightens it. It is a challange for her everyday and takes a lot of understanding from us, since we can't truly understand how she feels. The good news she is doing great in her on line classes and she changed her major to Psychology with an empasis in clinical and behavioral. She has to start thiniking about a career path as she is a Junior now.
> 
> The weather has gotten chilly the last couple of days, which is fine with me. Our leaves ares starting to drop, poor Brian thought he wasn't going  to have to rake them this year. It looks like we will be here for the holidays, but will probably have to stay home this year. We don't want to put any of our family in danger with Covid. I will miss my big Christmas Eve dinner this year, it is my favoirte time.
> 
> Charade, Lynne, DLPN, Mac, Schumi, Monykalyn and sorry I can't remember who else, I tried to pop in. It sounded like everyone had a great time and so happy that you were able to travel.  I caught a few pics and enjoyed them.
> 
> I hope Charade, Lynne, Monykalyn college bound teens are doing good! I hope the rest of the SANS family who have children in school are doing good,  being safe and healthy.
> 
> I hope all our well and feeling better!
> 
> I understand about the fur babies and being sick. I hope eveyone's fur and feather babies are feeling good! I have had a few bill myself the past month or two. In addition to sickness I have to make sure they are up to date on rabies and blood work for moving across state lines.
> 
> I want to say a  and good thoughts to all the SANS family who have posted an not. I hope everyone is staying safe, happy and healthy.



Good to see you bobbie.......continued good wishes for Brian and his job search......it must be disheartening.......good wishes to you all........


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Bobbie, thanks for posting.  Sending lots of good thoughts that Brian finds the right job.  Yep, while still online for both universities, kids are doing great.  Can’t believe in the Spring, little one will be a Junior too.  Time is flying by.  

Chicken for lunch, so thinking steaks for dinner.  So nice out on my lunchtime walk.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Yay, Bobbie, thanks for posting.  Sending lots of good thoughts that Brian finds the right job.  Yep, while still online for both universities, kids are doing great.  Can’t believe in the Spring, little one will be a Junior too.  Time is flying by.
> 
> Chicken for lunch, so thinking steaks for dinner.  So nice out on my lunchtime walk.



Sounds good Lynne, save 5 spots for us!!!!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

bobbie68 said:


> everyone...It has been a rollercoaster again with the move. Brian gets a couple of interviews then he waits to hear from them and either they take weeks or don't respond at all. It is getting discouraging but we are keeping up the energy and enthusiasm. He has been trying to reach out to some recruiters and he hears different reasons for the job market. We are thinking of changing  our strategey in a few weeks, not sure how. I still have everything ready to go when he gets a job.
> 
> Charlie is doing okay, he is working quite a few hours at Target and is now a "Captain" and will be training new recruits. Liv on the other hand had her hours cut (which she is happy) but she knows she has to try and pick up other's shifts to pay for what she wants. However, it is very hard for her even more with the pandemic. She has germaphobic tendencies and her Asperger's heightens it. It is a challange for her everyday and takes a lot of understanding from us, since we can't truly understand how she feels. The good news she is doing great in her on line classes and she changed her major to Psychology with an empasis in clinical and behavioral. She has to start thiniking about a career path as she is a Junior now.
> 
> The weather has gotten chilly the last couple of days, which is fine with me. Our leaves ares starting to drop, poor Brian thought he wasn't going  to have to rake them this year. It looks like we will be here for the holidays, but will probably have to stay home this year. We don't want to put any of our family in danger with Covid. I will miss my big Christmas Eve dinner this year, it is my favoirte time.
> 
> Charade, Lynne, DLPN, Mac, Schumi, Monykalyn and sorry I can't remember who else, I tried to pop in. It sounded like everyone had a great time and so happy that you were able to travel.  I caught a few pics and enjoyed them.
> 
> I hope Charade, Lynne, Monykalyn college bound teens are doing good! I hope the rest of the SANS family who have children in school are doing good,  being safe and healthy.
> 
> I hope all our well and feeling better!
> 
> I understand about the fur babies and being sick. I hope eveyone's fur and feather babies are feeling good! I have had a few bill myself the past month or two. In addition to sickness I have to make sure they are up to date on rabies and blood work for moving across state lines.
> 
> I want to say a  and good thoughts to all the SANS family who have posted an not. I hope everyone is staying safe, happy and healthy.



Hello Bobbie!!!

Wishing the best for the job search, something perfect will come along!


----------



## macraven

Bobbie, delighted to see you here!

I was about to give you a call but last time we talked about two hours .....

Now that you gave the sans an update on how things are going for you, will call you later this month


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Wonder if Squirlz still saving squirrels. And enjoying trips to KW



Doubt we’ll see Squirlz anytime soon........




And four more Christmas presents ordered today.......once you start it all falls into place.......

Possible international travel starting back up later in the year made the news today........mum was straight on the phone asking if I was taking her to NY again next year........lol.......85 years old and has the flying bug again.........no stopping her.........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Bobbie, delighted to see you here!
> 
> I was about to give you a call but last time we talked about two hours .....
> 
> Now that you gave the sans an update on how things are going for you, will call you later this morning.



lol.....last time we chatted it was 3 hours........do we win.......


----------



## Sue M

@macraven yes, I watched both last night too!  I think World Beyond is getting better. And loved Fear.

@schumigirl i didn’t care for the new Perry Mason either. Watched the first one and that was enough.
Yuck, time change already. There’s always talk of doing away with it, but never seems to happen.

Thanks @Lynne G both doggies seem much better now! The little guy is snuggled up next to my leg on the sofa.

@Realfoodfans what a cute pumpkin!  We had a corner room at FQ too in bldg 4. Loved it. One window looked at main buildings and other looked toward hot tub direction.  Our last WDW visit was early Dec and we decorated our window! 
Sorry to hear about Wales. Is that where you are?  Our dentists opened up to routine appts in June. But it’s a routine, have to phone when you park, then wait in car till you get the go ahead to come in. At entrance hand sanitizer, temp check, sign your life away, then you come back to a room. Wash mouth out with rinse strong enough to take down an elephant!  I’m going in for my cleaning next week.

@bobbie68 Hi Bobbie! Sorry nothing seems to be happening right now. But I know you’re making the best of it. May as well enjoy all that work you put into the house. It sure is a tough time for big moves. Hope things start to fall into place. 
Glad to hear the kids are ok.
Thanks, my fur babies are doing better and so glad the diarrhea seems to be gone.

@schumigirl did something happen to Squirlz?  Your mom is too funny!  Good for her!  Hope she gets her NY trip.

Nothing happening around here today. Another dreary day out. Not raining at the moment. Thinking about some lunch. i have some fruit in a bowl, will add yogurt. 
I had scrambled eggs and a piece of toast for breakfast earlier.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Bobbie thanks for the update.  It sounds like your daughter does so well.  My GS is on the AS mainly it is his dyspraxia and sensory issues that need the support.  He’s gone to high school this time and they are so far going above and beyond for him.  Praying it continues for him. Job hunting is extra difficult here and I’m assuming the same for you but persistence will eventually win for your DH.

Sue we are in Cheshire - our county town is Chester virtually on the border with Wales.  In normal circumstances a lot of our days out or short breaks would be to Wales.  The lodge I’ve reserved for next July is in Wales but our break next week is meant to be to Devon - on our SW coast and to Sidmouth our favourite place in the country as we had bought a property there some years ago but we sold up when my parents became unwell as it became a strain not being able to visit.  Rumours are we may all be put on lockdown for half term but if so they are leaving it late to inform businesses.

I used to love to talk on the phone - from the first time I moved out from home I would ring Mum every day and catch up with friends.  Emma would ring me most evenings and of course now we are here with her.  More recently I would ring Dad every evening to check he was ok and say goodnight.  Now I only use the phone for business or arrangements - don’t know why.

I’m off to my bed now to read some more Agatha Christie - each volume holds three stories so you can imagine there is a lot available for my winter reading!

Night all x


----------



## Sue M

@Realfoodfans I’m on the west coast of Canada just outside of Vancouver!


----------



## macraven

Sweet dreams Julie


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> @macraven yes, I watched both last night too!  I think World Beyond is getting better. And loved Fear.
> 
> @schumigirl i didn’t care for the new Perry Mason either. Watched the first one and that was enough.
> Yuck, time change already. There’s always talk of doing away with it, but never seems to happen.
> 
> Thanks @Lynne G both doggies seem much better now! The little guy is snuggled up next to my leg on the sofa.
> 
> @Realfoodfans what a cute pumpkin!  We had a corner room at FQ too in bldg 4. Loved it. One window looked at main buildings and other looked toward hot tub direction.  Our last WDW visit was early Dec and we decorated our window!
> Sorry to hear about Wales. Is that where you are?  Our dentists opened up to routine appts in June. But it’s a routine, have to phone when you park, then wait in car till you get the go ahead to come in. At entrance hand sanitizer, temp check, sign your life away, then you come back to a room. Wash mouth out with rinse strong enough to take down an elephant!  I’m going in for my cleaning next week.
> 
> @bobbie68 Hi Bobbie! Sorry nothing seems to be happening right now. But I know you’re making the best of it. May as well enjoy all that work you put into the house. It sure is a tough time for big moves. Hope things start to fall into place.
> Glad to hear the kids are ok.
> Thanks, my fur babies are doing better and so glad the diarrhea seems to be gone.
> 
> @schumigirl did something happen to Squirlz?  Your mom is too funny!  Good for her!  Hope she gets her NY trip.
> 
> Nothing happening around here today. Another dreary day out. Not raining at the moment. Thinking about some lunch. i have some fruit in a bowl, will add yogurt.
> I had scrambled eggs and a piece of toast for breakfast earlier.



Yep, Perry Mason was dreadful.......doubt it’ll be very popular. Time change is something I don’t mind, love the extra hour....although this year we don‘t need any extra!

My mother is hilarious......honestly, if I do take her back to NY she’ll be so excited, but I do think its a little too much for her now.....she doesn’t think so, but when I last took her, I could see how much the journey took out of her. Try telling her that though......lol.......We have rain forecast in the next few hours......



Off to bed soon here too......will see what the weather is like tomorrow before we decide what to do.......maybe nothing if we choose.......


----------



## keishashadow

Getting ready to go soak the aches out of my carcass...old hen in the stew pot 


Sue M said:


> I watched one Perry Mason.


I stuck in there, yikes. So creepy it gave me the willies but enjoyed it


macraven said:


> Sue, I’m watching last weeks fear the dead now and waiting for this weeks episode
> 
> and then will watch Beyond the Dead tonight.
> Last weeks Beyond did not excite me but now the story line has been done, hope it is a catchy episode tonight.


I watched super market sweeps & card sharks lol. Will polish off ‘the dead’s’ tonight


Monykalyn said:


> Father in law is now covid recovered-got the pneumonia and was on oxygen and 2 separate one nights hospital stays. Mother in law was negative at first but then she turned up a positive test too-cough and scratchy throat only. Both off quarantine and fine now. Bright side of that is they will likely have a much much much lower chance of getting it again - especially with their Mexico winter getaway they do every year in January.


Glad to hear both ok. Find it disturbing that people are getting reinfected with different strains. Ugh. Hope the vaccine will address that to at least a 70%


Sue M said:


> Update on my doggies. The spaniel is doing ok. Nothing bad showed on ultrasound, vascular something on liver, age related changes. Have to keep her on a low fat gastro diet. My little yorkiepoo has had diarrhea the past 4 days so he went to vet yesterday. I can’t catch a break. $$$$$. He was given antibiotics.


oh geez but good to hear they are getting examined


Lynne G said:


> But since our state has shown a huge spike, nothing more to back to normal now. I don’t see my work returning to the office any time soon. This new normal will be at least well into the new year. Sad. Infected so many, effected so many, with lives lost and jobs lost.


36 other states right with us. Sigh

see that Canada extended border closings again till 11/21

getting nervous re our trip after thanksgiving coming off with things spiking up earlier than I anticipated.  Had thot early To mid dec After thanksgiving rush


schumigirl said:


> Yep, Perry Mason was dreadful.......doubt it’ll be very popular. Time change is something I don’t mind, love the extra hour....although this year we don‘t need any extra!


It actually was a critic’s darling, got great ratings for HBO and was renewed early on   Something for everyone. Do believe the mr hung in there to watch it just to please me lol


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I feel for those wanting to join family driving over the border, with the extended closing going on for another month. I guess flying will still be the only way.  

Steaks were great in the grill.  Some steamed broccoli and baked taters.  Full.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. It's late, I am exhausted, so fair warning - I am not going to proofread before posting. Today has been such a Monday. *Getting on my soapbox* Unless it is an emergency, please don't contact your medical professionals on a Monday. That is the busiest day of the week.  *Stepping off soapbox.* So, in addition to being very busy at the office, I went out for lunch and my car was dead again. I got someone to jump start it and took it to have the battery checked. This time it was showing as a bad battery, so I ended up having to purchase a new one. 

I have been fighting with one of our Medicaid providers for over a year now, trying to get one of our counselors contracted so she can get her claims paid. I won't bore you with all the details, but today I got and email stating that the tax ID and provider number on her contract didn't match the numbers they has in their system. I had then give me the numbers they had. I looked up the provider number and it belongs to a counseling office in western VA that has a name almost identical to our counselor's business name. I looked up the other office's website, and it turns out hat I actually know one of their counselors. I used to go to church with her when she lived in my city. Cue a chorus of It's a Small World. 



Sue M said:


> thanks so much for the pics! My daughter makes me go on all the coasters in Tampa lol. We haven’t been in quite a few years. I still remember getting on Shiekra lol. It was new. One of the first 90 deg drop coasters.
> Tampa has a river raft ride too.


I would love to go to BG Tampa at least once. Won't ride the high thrill coasters though. 



keishashadow said:


> charade -friend told me she’s skipping AoA as big blue pool going back down for longer refurb next year. I think till Easter/early April. You’d think it’d made sense to handle that when they were closed.


The pool closing doesn't really bother us too much. We don't usually use the pools very much. If we have to postpone  the vacation we will probably go after the pool reopens. 



Sue M said:


> I’m in the chicken club so no Twilight Zone for me!


 Twilight Zone isn't really scary, but can get a little creepy at times. 




Monykalyn said:


> Father in law is now covid recovered-got the pneumonia and was on oxygen and 2 separate one nights hospital stays. Mother in law was negative at first but then she turned up a positive test too-cough and scratchy throat only. Both off quarantine and fine now. Bright side of that is they will likely have a much much much lower chance of getting it again


Good to hear from you MonyK. Great news about your in-laws.



Sue M said:


> Update on my doggies. The spaniel is doing ok. Nothing bad showed on ultrasound, vascular something on liver, age related changes. Have to keep her on a low fat gastro diet. My little yorkiepoo has had diarrhea the past 4 days so he went to vet yesterday. I can’t catch a break. $$$$$. He was given antibiotics.


Sending speedy well wishes for toe dogs. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, great BG pictures. Weather looked fabulous. And yeah, only some coasters I will go on. I am a holder, so kids don’t need the lockers when they go on the big coasters. That first hill in RRR, makes that Studios coaster a no so far. And upside down, um a no to Hulk in Islands either. They did get me on BGT Cheetah Run. Um, that was a one and done. The rest of the coasters there. I was a watcher.


Yep, that's me too. I call myself the pack mule. I have never been on RRR or Hulk. 



bobbie68 said:


> everyone...It has been a rollercoaster again with the move. Brian gets a couple of interviews then he waits to hear from them and either they take weeks or don't respond at all. It is getting discouraging but we are keeping up the energy and enthusiasm. He has been trying to reach out to some recruiters and he hears different reasons for the job market. We are thinking of changing our strategey in a few weeks, not sure how. I still have everything ready to go when he gets a job.


 Hi Bobbie. Good to hear from you. Hope Brian finds the perfect job and y'all are able to move soon. 



bobbie68 said:


> I hope Charade, Lynne, Monykalyn college bound teens are doing good! I hope the rest of the SANS family who have children in school are doing good, being safe and healthy.


B is doing well. She is a junior this year too. Her school has managed to stay open. The Covid numbers started fairly low and have been dropping each week. 

Dh has football on. I think I am going to try to go to sleep early. 

I finished another puzzle tonight, but the site isn't letting me post a picture.


----------



## Charade67

I can post a pic from my phone but not my iPad.


----------



## KStarfish82




----------



## Sue M

@Charade67 ha, I was going to say it’s a small world but you beat me to it!  Hope everything gets sorted out. That group would be lost without you!
I really am a chicken, can’t watch scary movies or creepy ones like Twilight Zone. Nightmares for days. But I’ll go on just about any coaster. Go figure.
Thank-you for the doggy wishes!
I started doing puzzles online!  Something to do while watching tv. I’m doing beach themes at the moment.

@keishashadow doggies are both doing well now.  My little yorkiepoo (9) is cuddled against my leg, his fav spot. He’s a mamas boy!  So glad I don’t have to deal with the runs anymore. Antibiotics seem to have cleared it up.
My black cocker (8) is my rescue dog. As a pup she ate a rock and needed abdominal surg. The owners released dog to the Emerg vet as they didn’t want to pay for the surgery. A friend worked at the Emerg vet clinic and knew I had sucker in neon lights across my forehead! one day she brings me the dog saying Sophie needs a home The rest is history.

Yep our border announcement came this morning. Closed another month.  Canada won’t open until Covid is better contained. But we can fly across. No driving across.  After watching the news seeiNg the numbers soar I’m getting nervous too 

@KStarfish82  hi there!


----------



## macraven

KStarfish82 said:


>


I spy Kfish...
Good to see you here


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Kfish is here.  Hope you all are doing well.  And hope you are enjoying this Fall weather. 

Great looking puzzle Charade.  And glad had fun this weekend.  Yeah, the back to week day work routine.  Sigh.

Eek:


So have a very good night homies.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Getting ready to go soak the aches out of my carcass...old hen in the stew pot
> 
> I stuck in there, yikes. So creepy it gave me the willies but enjoyed it
> 
> I watched super market sweeps & card sharks lol. Will polish off ‘the dead’s’ tonight
> 
> Glad to hear both ok. Find it disturbing that people are getting reinfected with different strains. Ugh. Hope the vaccine will address that to at least a 70%
> 
> oh geez but good to hear they are getting examined
> 
> 36 other states right with us. Sigh
> 
> see that Canada extended border closings again till 11/21
> 
> getting nervous re our trip after thanksgiving coming off with things spiking up earlier than I anticipated.  Had thot early To mid dec After thanksgiving rush
> 
> It actually was a critic’s darling, got great ratings for HBO and was renewed early on   Something for everyone. Do believe the mr hung in there to watch it just to please me lol



Funily enough my sister mentioned it again last night and said I need to give it another chance.......Tom`s face hit the deck at the thought....I was thinking of your mister "hanging in there" for you.....lol.....don`t think this one is for me at all.......

All good wishes for your next trip!! 





Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. It's late, I am exhausted, so fair warning - I am not going to proofread before posting. Today has been such a Monday. *Getting on my soapbox* Unless it is an emergency, please don't contact your medical professionals on a Monday. That is the busiest day of the week.  *Stepping off soapbox.* So, in addition to being very busy at the office, I went out for lunch and my car was dead again. I got someone to jump start it and took it to have the battery checked. This time it was showing as a bad battery, so I ended up having to purchase a new one.
> 
> I have been fighting with one of our Medicaid providers for over a year now, trying to get one of our counselors contracted so she can get her claims paid. I won't bore you with all the details, but today I got and email stating that the tax ID and provider number on her contract didn't match the numbers they has in their system. I had then give me the numbers they had. I looked up the provider number and it belongs to a counseling office in western VA that has a name almost identical to our counselor's business name. I looked up the other office's website, and it turns out hat I actually know one of their counselors. I used to go to church with her when she lived in my city. Cue a chorus of It's a Small World.
> 
> I would love to go to BG Tampa at least once. Won't ride the high thrill coasters though.
> 
> The pool closing doesn't really bother us too much. We don't usually use the pools very much. If we have to postpone  the vacation we will probably go after the pool reopens.
> 
> Twilight Zone isn't really scary, but can get a little creepy at times.
> 
> 
> Good to hear from you MonyK. Great news about your in-laws.
> 
> Sending speedy well wishes for toe dogs.
> 
> Yep, that's me too. I call myself the pack mule. I have never been on RRR or Hulk.
> 
> Hi Bobbie. Good to hear from you. Hope Brian finds the perfect job and y'all are able to move soon.
> 
> B is doing well. She is a junior this year too. Her school has managed to stay open. The Covid numbers started fairly low and have been dropping each week.
> 
> Dh has football on. I think I am going to try to go to sleep early.
> 
> I finished another puzzle tonight, but the site isn't letting me post a picture.




Sounds stressful Charade.......hope you got a good sleep.....and lovely puzzle......






KStarfish82 said:


>




Hey Kfish......hope all is well with you and your family........hope school is going well.






Sue M said:


> @Charade67 ha, I was going to say it’s a small world but you beat me to it!  Hope everything gets sorted out. That group would be lost without you!
> I really am a chicken, can’t watch scary movies or creepy ones like Twilight Zone. Nightmares for days. But I’ll go on just about any coaster. Go figure.
> Thank-you for the doggy wishes!
> I started doing puzzles online!  Something to do while watching tv. I’m doing beach themes at the moment.
> 
> @keishashadow doggies are both doing well now.  My little yorkiepoo (9) is cuddled against my leg, his fav spot. He’s a mamas boy!  So glad I don’t have to deal with the runs anymore. Antibiotics seem to have cleared it up.
> My black cocker (8) is my rescue dog. As a pup she ate a rock and needed abdominal surg. The owners released dog to the Emerg vet as they didn’t want to pay for the surgery. A friend worked at the Emerg vet clinic and knew I had sucker in neon lights across my forehead! one day she brings me the dog saying Sophie needs a home The rest is history.
> 
> Yep our border announcement came this morning. Closed another month.  Canada won’t open until Covid is better contained. But we can fly across. No driving across.  After watching the news seeiNg the numbers soar I’m getting nervous too
> 
> @KStarfish82  hi there!




lol....I love scary movies!! Loved the original classic monster movies as a kid......seeing Frankenstein and dracula in the mid 70`s was truly terrifying and I loved it......lol.....funnily enough the one that really got to me back then was The Invisible Man......not sure why. 

Fingers crossed your trip goes ahead too Sue......too many disappointments for many this year.




Windy and rainy night last night......not cold though. 

Been dreaming so weird recently.....Tom just told me I was laughing twice during the night.......no idea what those dreams were, but my goodness my mind must be in overtime mode. 

Having bacon this morning.....bought some new stuff from a new farm shop. Have to say it doesn`t look my favourite so far, but will give it a try. Small supplier.......we do like their beef I have to say, so hope the bacon is good. 

Still too dark to see what kind of day it is today........will pop out I`m sure.........need to think about dinner tonight and plan to do some baking too. Other than that, not many plans. Will wait and see what news emerges today of new lockdowns and so on. Many areas affected, so far we`re not too bad here. 



























​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, a Taco Tuesday is here. The day Mac has her Taco Bell run. And yeah, saw Taco Bell tweaking their menu again. Saw people upset about another menu item being removed. Eh, so far, most of what we eat, has not been cut. It is not one fast food place we hit very often. Mainly because not one close enough to us, and there are lots of other fast food places much closer. Kids sometimes ask for it. Today? Maybe. I see a Wawa run for lunch, instead. And we have 2 of those within a few minutes drive.

And so, with a cloudy overnight, a Southern wind is bringing us another mid 70’s day. Yay! And, with a sunny end to the day predicted, will look for that beautiful sunset rather than the cloudy sunrise an hour and a half from now.

Ah yes, the work day routine continues, and so does that quite nice cup of breakfast tea. At least a cup or two is drank before any search for breakfast food.

Thus, hope Schumi has a nice day, and the rain goes away soon.  Hope you did enjoy some tea this morning, and are having a good morning.

Good Morning Julie. Hope Louie did not get you up too early today.

And so, a Good Morning to all the homies.  Eat a taco or two today. And, make it a terrific Tuesday too.


----------



## tinydancer09

Hello everyone, 
Your undead homie here. Long lost? Abandoned ship? 

Whatever you call me I'm doing a drive by like I normally do this time of the year. The hubs and I are headed down to our home away from home at RPR tomorrow for a quick 2 nighter. We did a week back in September at disney and UOR for my birthday and then UOR announced the houses so OBVIOUSLY we had to go back. 

I hope you all are well! Think about all of you often! Have any of you made pandemic trips in?


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 533563
> 
> Yay, a Taco Tuesday is here. The day Mac has her Taco Bell run. And yeah, saw Taco Bell tweaking their menu again. Saw people upset about another menu item being removed. Eh, so far, most of what we eat, has not been cut. It is not one fast food place we hit very often. Mainly because not one close enough to us, and there are lots of other fast food places much closer. Kids sometimes ask for it. Today? Maybe. I see a Wawa run for lunch, instead. And we have 2 of those within a few minutes drive.
> 
> And so, with a cloudy overnight, a Southern wind is bringing us another mid 70’s day. Yay! And, with a sunny end to the day predicted, will look for that beautiful sunset rather than the cloudy sunrise an hour and a half from now.
> 
> Ah yes, the work day routine continues, and so does that quite nice cup of breakfast tea. At least a cup or two is drank before any search for breakfast food.
> 
> Thus, hope Schumi has a nice day, and the rain goes away soon.  Hope you did enjoy some tea this morning, and are having a good morning.
> 
> Good Morning Julie. Hope Louie did not get you up too early today.
> 
> And so, a Good Morning to all the homies.  Eat a taco or two today. And, make it a terrific Tuesday too.



Yep, rain didn`t last beyond 6am......beautiful sunny and warm day here.........didn`t believe them when they said it was to be as warm today. 

And yes, tea has been enjoyed.......have a good day Lynne. 





tinydancer09 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Your undead homie here. Long lost? Abandoned ship?
> 
> Whatever you call me I'm doing a drive by like I normally do this time of the year. The hubs and I are headed down to our home away from home at RPR tomorrow for a quick 2 nighter. We did a week back in September at disney and UOR for my birthday and then UOR announced the houses so OBVIOUSLY we had to go back.
> 
> I hope you all are well! Think about all of you often! Have any of you made pandemic trips in?



Hey tinyd.....good to see you after so long! 

Hope you and your husband have another lovely trip.........hope you are doing good......




Yep, sun is shining and it feels warm for October. Got a whole load of laundry out on the line.......if it looked like it could be washed, it was washed. Think Tom wonders where I find it all......

Lunch was rare roast beef on soft hoagie style buns with friend`s tomatoes and some arugula.....sweet and spicy mustard sauce too.....

Time for a pot of tea.........


----------



## Lynne G

Yay TinyD.  Glad you are having some Fall fun this year.  Belated Happy Birthday.  And don’t be a stranger.  

Glad to hear you have a warm day too, Schumi.  

Ack, need food.  Later homies.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Sue M said:


> @Realfoodfans I’m on the west coast of Canada just outside of Vancouver!


Lovely - I watch Chesapeake Shores which I think is filmed around there?


----------



## Realfoodfans

School run and then off to dental hygienist.  New lady - she was excellent - they feel so good.  Said she’d studied the notes and the bone growth has not changed to the eye so happy that I return in 4 months if no problems.

Lovely day here so Kev is out in the garden - laundry and ironing all caught up - beef ragu in slow cooker.  

Once again Em and I dragging out paperwork documentation - more issues with child maintenance - they are deemed unfit for purpose by many and it appears we agree. You would not believe the amount of papers we have.

Still no announcement on a further lockdown so we are carrying on countdown for next weeks trip.


----------



## macraven

Julie, hope no lock down for you!


----------



## macraven

TinyD, happy happy you came back to drop in here.

I remembered your bd and ate cake for both of us!
Belated birthday wishes for youse.


----------



## Realfoodfans

macraven said:


> Julie, hope no lock down for you!


No Mac not yet - we are in Cheshire on the edge of the Peak District and fairly low rate here at the moment.  Feel so sorry for Greater Manchester - they have been badly treated by our Government and we all love their Mayor Andy Burnham.  

We are still hoping we will get to our break next week as Devon has very low cases.


----------



## Charade67

I just spend 2 and a half hours writing a carefully worded email to one of our Medicaid companies. One of our providers was contracted with them back in November and still has not been paid. 
Hope everyone else’s day is going better.


----------



## keishashadow

Embrace your inner tiger 

Going to try a new general tso’s recipie today.  Think i bit off more than i can chew lol


Sue M said:


> Yep our border announcement came this morning. Closed another month. Canada won’t open until Covid is better contained. But we can fly across. No driving across. After watching the news seeiNg the numbers soar I’m getting nervous too


All we can do is sit back and ‘enjoy’ the ride. 


schumigirl said:


> lol....I love scary movies!! Loved the original classic monster movies as a kid......seeing Frankenstein and dracula in the mid 70`s was truly terrifying and I loved it......lol.....funnily enough the one that really got to me back then was The Invisible Man......not sure why.


Duh moment.  I had ordered the big U monsters DVD set a few years ago, never opened it.  Was dusting and came across it on the shelf where I store many of them. Caught my eye and I read all the movies (think there are 30?).  Pay dirt listed way down on the bottom, a couple of the Abbott & Costello ‘ghoul’ movies on it.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I just spend 2 and a half hours writing a carefully worded email to one of our Medicaid companies. One of our providers was contracted with them back in November and still has not been paid.
> Hope everyone else’s day is going better.



That`s rough Charade.....hope the rest of your day gets better......think you may deserve a treat.....





keishashadow said:


> View attachment 533669
> Embrace your inner tiger
> 
> Going to try a new general tso’s recipie today.  Think i bit off more than i can chew lol
> 
> All we can do is sit back and ‘enjoy’ the ride.
> 
> Duh moment.  I had ordered the big U monsters DVD set a few years ago, never opened it.  Was dusting and came across it on the shelf where I store many of them. Caught my eye and I read all the movies (think there are 30?).  Pay dirt listed way down on the bottom, a couple of the Abbott & Costello ‘ghoul’ movies on it.



Oh love it!!!! 

Think I told you we bought the full set of Abbott & Costello movies a while back.......love their monster ones the most. That`s a load of Sunday afternoons covered for a while......You`ll have fun watching them all over again.......nice find!

Enjoy that Tso recipe......always nice, long as it`s spicy enough! 





Heard the Christmas decorations have started being put up in IOA....... 

Felt very summer like today weirdly......got a whole load of washing dried and put away today, but around 5pm it went very autumnal. Popped out to post a letter and yes, little chilly. 

Wasting the evening away tonight.......got an old Scottish TV detective show on DVD.....it`s a classic, and having a small pink gin........


----------



## macraven

It have tried many times but just can not make general tso like what I get at the Chinese restaurants

keisha if you perfect that dish, send me the instructions !

it’s been at least ten months since I have had good general tso


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, I make my own Chinese food, but the local place we buy Chinese food, yep some I buy rather than try to make.  General Tso’s is one of those dishes I rather buy.  Mostly because only the men eat it.  Though I take a piece or two.  Little one, nope.  Keisha, should not have mentioned, as now thinking no tacos but Chinese order for dinner.  Little one was on an I need food I can eat mood for lunch, so she went out and bought ground sirloin and grilled some massive burgers.  She even grilled some onions and peppers.  I hate onions in general, so had to pick out the peppers.  Oh my, full from that.  Hence, not heavy food for dinner sounds good.  

Sun did come out, and lunchtime walk was almost sweaty.  Humid enough day, but hey, an early summer type of weather, I’ll take it.


----------



## macraven

But but but .....it’s Tuesday Taco Bell day Lynne !


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It have tried many times but just can not make general tso like what I get at the Chinese restaurants
> 
> keisha if you perfect that dish, send me the instructions !
> 
> it’s been at least ten months since I have had good general tso



General Tso isn`t a dish we see a lot of on menu`s here.....you do see it, but it`s not common. Our local place does a sweet and sour king prawn malaysian style.....sweet and very spicy....it`s about as close as you can get to General Tso.......I do make my own version and minus the MSG........lovely, but occasionally take out is a better option. Will look forward to Keisha`s version!

I think Chinese is the hardest to replicate at home to make it identical......Indian and Thai are easy. Tried a jar of Chinese sauce.......once.......once was enough.....bleurgh......

Now thinking I`ll make a midweek curry tomorrow. Will make one with coconut I think......but very hot. 

Almost bedtime here.........still getting through The Canterbury Tales.....yep Keisha......still ploughing.......won`t be long till I`m done. Now three of the book group ladies have given up on it......I have six in the stakes, just need three more to quit before next Monday and I get a prize.........


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> It have tried many times but just can not make general tso like what I get at the Chinese restaurants
> 
> keisha if you perfect that dish, send me the instructions !
> 
> it’s been at least ten months since I have had good general tso


‘Twas good indeed .  Not exactly traditional as with the heavy coating. Of all things a non-gluten version, of which I don’t follow. Naturally, tweaked it to our preferences.  Will type it up and share when i think of it.


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## Lynne G

Yum!


----------



## Sue M

@schumigirl lol, I do recall you love your scary movies!  I’m way too jumpy.  Don‘t ever let me hold the popcorn in the theatre!  
Thanks, I hope the trip goes well too. I’m not surprised about the border closure extension, I had a tiny hope that maybe it would open for purely selfish reasons, that maybe I wouldn’t have to do 2 week quarantine when I return home. Well, at least I can fly across and I found travel medical with good Covid coverage.

@Lynne G lucky you to have temps in the 70’s!  Enjoy your WaWa lunch!  I still haven’t been to one when I go to Florida!  

@TinyDancer safe travels!  Love RP, so nice you live close enough for quick trips!

@schumigirl lunch sounds good. I had avocado toast with diced tomatoes.  Hit the spot. I like to sprinkle on Trader Joes Everything But the Bagel seasoning which I’m hoarding cause who knows when we’ll be able to drive across to pick more up!  
Yay for IOA Christmas decorations going up. That’s the main reason we picked Nov/Dec, we haven’t seen the Universal decorations. So excited.
It sure doesn’t take long to cool down once the sun starts going down.
We don’t see General Tso here either. 

@Realfoodfans Yes that show is filmed on Vancouver Island. So many shows and movies are filmed here. We’re called Hollywood North lol.

@Charade67 hope your day got better!

@keishashadow yep!  I’ll get my popcorn out!  Enjoy your newly found DVD!  Love some of the old Abbot & Costello skits!  classic.

Today was not raining, so that was good right? Drove oldest daughter to early poll to vote in our Provincial election, then she wanted to go to Starbucks before work. The polling station happened to be at the inlet park so I took a little stroll while waiting. Pretty fall colours. Then I did my banking before coming home to throw a load of laundry in, vacuum and mop.
Going to make up a meatloaf to throw in oven now. Good comfort food!
Some photos around the inlet!


----------



## Sue M

Oh no!  Oops. Sorry don’t know why they duplicated


----------



## Lynne G

Aww Sue, pretty enough to see twice.  Yep, we are enjoying this lovely weather.  But a cold front will end the week, and bring rain as it pushes this warm weather away.  

Just chilling.


----------



## macraven

Not sleeping and here I am playing ketchup on the sans.

Sue, never noticed they were duplicate pictures as I saw them sideways.
No whining from me on that as I am all thumbs in posting pictures in a thread.

I set up next fall trip to the Darkside  and really hope the parks will not be packed for hhn.
Got a feeling it will be if we don’t have bad second wave of covid.

If they would have to cancel hhn next year, I’ll probably change my booking to a shorter stay.

Waiting for the morning shift to check in here.
Not many night owls here tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 533713





Lush!!





Sue M said:


> @schumigirl lol, I do recall you love your scary movies!  I’m way too jumpy.  Don‘t ever let me hold the popcorn in the theatre!
> Thanks, I hope the trip goes well too. I’m not surprised about the border closure extension, I had a tiny hope that maybe it would open for purely selfish reasons, that maybe I wouldn’t have to do 2 week quarantine when I return home. Well, at least I can fly across and I found travel medical with good Covid coverage.
> 
> @Lynne G lucky you to have temps in the 70’s!  Enjoy your WaWa lunch!  I still haven’t been to one when I go to Florida!
> 
> @TinyDancer safe travels!  Love RP, so nice you live close enough for quick trips!
> 
> @schumigirl lunch sounds good. I had avocado toast with diced tomatoes.  Hit the spot. I like to sprinkle on Trader Joes Everything But the Bagel seasoning which I’m hoarding cause who knows when we’ll be able to drive across to pick more up!
> Yay for IOA Christmas decorations going up. That’s the main reason we picked Nov/Dec, we haven’t seen the Universal decorations. So excited.
> It sure doesn’t take long to cool down once the sun starts going down.
> We don’t see General Tso here either.
> 
> @Realfoodfans Yes that show is filmed on Vancouver Island. So many shows and movies are filmed here. We’re called Hollywood North lol.
> 
> @Charade67 hope your day got better!
> 
> @keishashadow yep!  I’ll get my popcorn out!  Enjoy your newly found DVD!  Love some of the old Abbot & Costello skits!  classic.
> 
> Today was not raining, so that was good right? Drove oldest daughter to early poll to vote in our Provincial election, then she wanted to go to Starbucks before work. The polling station happened to be at the inlet park so I took a little stroll while waiting. Pretty fall colours. Then I did my banking before coming home to throw a load of laundry in, vacuum and mop.
> Going to make up a meatloaf to throw in oven now. Good comfort food!
> Some photos around the inlet!View attachment 533714View attachment 533715View attachment 533714View attachment 533715





I love avocado......have it many dishes, but Tom hates it apart from guacamole, and even that isn`t his favourite, but it`s so versatile. Yes, no popcorn holding for you at scary movies!!! lol.......

Lovely pictures.......I love living beside the ocean.......and yes, at least being retired you don`t have to worry about a job and having to quarantine for two weeks.....





macraven said:


> Not sleeping and here I am playing ketchup on the sans.
> 
> Sue, never noticed they were duplicate pictures as I saw them sideways.
> No whining from me on that as I am all thumbs in posting pictures in a thread.
> 
> I set up next fall trip to the motherland and really hope the parks will not be packed for hhn.
> Got a feeling it will be if we don’t have bad second wave of covid.
> 
> If they would have to cancel hhn next year, I’ll probably change my booking to a shorter stay.
> 
> Waiting for the morning shift to check in here.
> Not many night owls here tonight.



 The morning crew is here.......nice to have company this early!

Funny you mention owls........we were both wakened around 4am by owls.....they have a very distinctive hoot. Don`t often hear them like that, so hope it`s not a nasty fox as we do have a lot of owls around here......hope we don`t see some dead as we head out the driveway today.

Hope you get to sleep soon.......its not fun not sleeping.......




Wednesday and it has been raining all night, not heavy but ground looks soaked outside.

Didn`t plan to go out today but the local pharmacy has a lovely gift department and they have added their Christmas stock, so want to see what Yankee Candles they have. My favourite scents from them are all Christmassy........

Curry tonight. Kyle and co are having chicken mac n cheese.......they aren`t curry fans, she doesn`t even like the smell of it......oops. We however, love it.

Housework planned today and some more Cotswold stuff, getting through that quick enough, then back to HHN stuff.......loving looking back over them........

Oh mac that bacon yesterday wasn`t as nice as we hoped.......will go back to our usual butchers for that......tried a new farm store but not smoky enough.......don`t rush over this morning.......cereal and eggs is on offer today.......bleurgh.......





































Happy Wednesday.........​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.
@schumigirl our YC Store closed down recently.  Em chose some from a big store last week but we are missing the Bath & Body ones DIL used to bring back from US their Autumn & Winter ones are my favourite and the tub style container as I have a few pretty outers I’ve bought over the years.

Grocery delivery due at 9 am then we are heading over to Dad’s to finish off in case completion comes up while we are away next week.

Naked Chicken Kiev for our meal tonight. I have planned ahead from today until we go away to have some children’s treats as half term and some breaks for me too.

Still not dressed as watching news as big story ongoing surrounding a friend of ours DIL (in fact the chap who serviced the boiler this week) Kelly passed away from cancer recently as her treatment was halted.  She should have had longer only very young with a little boy.  So her parents are campaigning vociferously and bravely.

Better get dressed so I don’t frighten the delivery man!


----------



## Lynne G

Open the door just enough so only arm seen, Julie.  LoL Hope the grocery order was all what you ordered.  And so sad to hear of a young mum dying.  Cancer is horrible.  Sending sympathy and peace and comfort to her family and friends. Yay, trip will be a go, and nice to get all ready before leaving.  

Schumi, not a fan of curry or avocado. Chicken meal sounds good. Thinking maybe pasta tonight too. As sure the left over Chinese was either eaten by a late arriving DH or will be finished up as breakfast or lunch.

Ah yes,

See that? Camel is saying hey, welcome to Wednesday, a hump of a day. Yay, get over this Wednesday, and a Friday will be here.

Time for more tea. And will see what for food. Did not pick up waffles as forgot. But may ask kids to pick up some today, And yeah, boring cereal, like Schumi, is available, I think.

Good Morning Schumi and Julie, and all the homies.  Wonderful Wednesday to you all.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning Lynne - can’t beat chicken.  Only 2 items unavailable in the delivery so not too bad - one of which avocado  how that can be I’m not sure but will get them elsewhere another day.  

Put a post on about the 78’s records at Dad’s and straight away someone wants them - then another and another - so that’s good we will pop back another day and drop them off.

Saw a post asking for donations from a charity who support women and children through and after abusive relationships.  They have been good with Em and the children and also run two refuges - so we called and bought towels and toiletries and will drop them off tomorrow.

Dry but cool day here so now we are home and easy meal tonight so a coffee and sit down before time to do the school run.

Still counting down for Devon - three other areas have been placed in lockdown but we are still doing ok here for now......


----------



## Charade67

Good morning all. Not much time, so I will do a quick summary.

Sue - beautiful pictures. 

Y'all have me craving some General Tso's chicken, I usually get Sesame chicken, but will order the General's from time to time. 

Don't like avocado and still have not tried curry. Must remedy that someday.

Those of you who like Yankee Candle need to go to the Williamsburg, VA store. It's huge.

Had some good news this morning. I got an email notification that the Medicaid company has processed a check for $1620. That's about a third of what they owe the therapist, but it's a start.


----------



## Charade67

I’m even more annoyed at the university right now. Disney has announced discounted room rates for early 2021.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Hi everyone! Sorry its been a while since I checked in! Life got a little crazy for me in the last month, but knock on wood I think we are in the clear here now. Last time I talked to you all I was having a nice visit with Lynne in beautiful Florida! Now the weather here is COLD! We even had some snow this week which I'm so not ready for yet!

Looks like I missed a lot of updates from everyone so I will just say hi and hope you are all well and try to keep up from here! Yay for hump day!


----------



## keishashadow

Sue M said:


> Well, at least I can fly across and I found travel medical with good Covid coverage.


If cruising industry ever does come back safely, was musing th either day how much the Trip Insurance policies we purchase (that include medical out of country) will increase.


Sue M said:


> Some photos around the inlet!


Nice pics, with an iphone?


Lynne G said:


> Aww Sue, pretty enough to see twice.  Yep, we are enjoying this lovely weather.  But a cold front will end the week, and bring rain as it pushes this warm weather away.
> 
> Just chilling.


Same.  I am looking forward to going out to play in the afternoons until rain saturday 


macraven said:


> If they would have to cancel hhn next year,


Hush your mouth they might hear you. Lol.  Good to have plan b in place. 

figure if we are still slogging thru this mess by next fall without any reliable vaccine available to all, bets are off. 


schumigirl said:


> Funny you mention owls........we were both wakened around 4am by owls.....they have a very distinctive hoot. Don`t often hear them like that, so hope it`s not a nasty fox as we do have a lot of owls around here......hope we don`t see some dead as we head out the driveway today.


whooo de? . middle DS driving to my house when dark but early evening next week, snapped a pic of a rather large one taking a casual lop down the side walk a block away. 

Maybe the coyotes & foxes will do mortal kombat 


schumigirl said:


> Lush!!


Ooh, i got the word . Reminds me of Carla Hall on the various cooking shows saying “Dude”.


Realfoodfans said:


> Naked Chicken Kiev for our meal tonight


Can’t say i’ve Ever tried it, naked or not.  Is that the one with ham & cheese inside?


Lynne G said:


> Schumi, not a fan of curry or avocado


Same, again.  Didn’t mind avocado, to me tastes like absolutely nothing (including guacamole) but when I saw how many calories it tokes, have avoided it


Charade67 said:


> Had some good news this morning. I got an email notification that the Medicaid company has processed a check for $1620. That's about a third of what they owe the therapist, but it's a start.


Too bad you don’t get a finder’s fee


Charade67 said:


> I’m even more annoyed at the university right now. Disney has announced discounted room rates for early 2021.


Yep, thinking of booking placeholder packages for upcoming travel that will use our DVC points.  $200 to hold down the dates is reasonable enough.  Idea to cancel once APs sold again but hate the idea of holding down a room when I have no intention of using it.

No new APs being sold yet, didn’t want to renew & have them sit unused for 7 months time.  Worst case will be able to make park reservations using above method.  Thmink, thmink I must


----------



## macraven

Elsa, welcome back home !

You have been missed..


----------



## schumigirl

Realfood.....no we don’t have a YK store either, it’s just places that stock them we use. Always a good selection around till we get back to America to really stock up.

Lynne.....you wouldn’t like a lot of our food.......maybe tea and shortbread......we adore curry and avocado, but not together! 

Charade........I love my sesame chicken, never tried it in a restaurant. Most places have msg in them, so have to avoid. Sorry about the deals your missing.


Elsa.......welcome back......we have missed youse!!! Glad things are ok with you.........


Janet.......my excuse for indulging in avocado is it’s full of good fats.....the kind that only do you good!! I like the sound of that......I actually didn’t used to like avocado but after many years I ate one with some shrimp at a 1970’s style dinner party and loved it!! And you don’t like curry?? Oh dear.........jk...... I’m simmering one away right now.......chicken Ceylon style which has coconut and mango in it......lush!!

Wouldn‘t like to see those two fighting! We have some beautiful owls around here....when you get to see them......that must have been funny for DS to see........love the funny!!



Have had a lazy day......did a load of trip report from the Cotswolds and not much else.........although nothing much to do today......the pictures I had preceded were delivered and we’re really happy with them. Mums calendar will be here tomorrow. 

Curry is slowly cooking away......hot and fruity! Tom isn‘t a rice fan, but I’m not making naan breads, will make some and give him a little.

Almost 5pm and the lamps are on in all the downstairs rooms and hall......

Dark nights are on the way........


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Elsa. Was very nice to say hi to ya.  Glad to see ya back.  Snow ack, a foul 4 letter word. LOL

Lunch time.  Hhmmm.  What to eat.  Maybe older one will make some grilled cheese with bacon in it.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> And you don’t like curry??


Honestly, it’s more the smell of it cooking.  It does tend to linger, especially if cooks let it ‘bloom’ first in the pan.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Honestly, it’s more the smell of it cooking.  It does tend to linger, especially if cooks let it ‘bloom’ first in the pan.



I know what you mean about the smell......I cook it with all the windows open, doors to other rooms closed and burn candles to remove the smell........but.......there`s still a slight smell afterwards. Doesn`t last long though, especially if you keep the scented candles going.  

When we lived up North, we had one friend who was Indian. Lovely girl, and yes, her home did have that curry smell whenever you went in. Her mother in law lived with them and all she seemed to do was grind down spices whenever you went in. 

Although tonight I cheated and used a curry paste......always keep a few pastes in the cabinets in case I can`t get fresh ingredients.....not so bad tonight.........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> When we lived up North, we had one friend who was Indian. Lovely girl, and yes, her home did have that curry smell whenever you went in. Her mother in law lived with them and all she seemed to do was grind down spices whenever you went in.


Not sure if it’s the heat scale or specific ingredients but my eyes have gotten red and start to water just smelling it In a venue   Guessing coriander and cumin may be in the mix there too, not my friends as to gastric results  

want to love Boma at AKV since we stay there so often & quality of food is so good for onsite places.  Unfortunately, every single time I’ve tried it, have been miserable afterwards  

same thing happens at islands re the pan Asian noodle dishes, but not Their Mongolian service.

No issue at yak & yeti in AKAh, the spice of life Lol


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Not sure if it’s the heat scale or specific ingredients but my eyes have gotten red and start to water just smelling it In a venue   Guessing coriander and cumin may be in the mix there too, not my friends as to gastric results
> 
> want to love Boma at AKV since we stay there so often & quality of food is so good for onsite places.  Unfortunately, every single time I’ve tried it, have been miserable afterwards
> 
> same thing happens at islands re the pan Asian noodle dishes, but not Their Mongolian service.
> 
> No issue at yak & yeti in AKAh, the spice of life Lol



Oh that doesn`t sound so good. Quite a reaction from the ingredients. It`s only if I do everything from scratch, which is most curries, when I sear the chillies...oh lordy.....it releases some nasty pungent fume from them!!! I never use coriander as neither of us like it, although the seeds are different and I do use them. But, regular coriander (cilantro) tastes like soap to both of us. 

Yes, if it doesn`t agree with you, best to avoid it. 

I remember enjoying Yak & Yeti way back in 07/08, food was lovely.


----------



## tinydancer09

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys! I appreciate it! It was a good birthday indeed. We spent 4 days at Disney and then hopped over to UOR (RPR) to celebrate engagement anniversary and birthday tradition. We also visited the tribute store and that was the same weekend the rumor of the houses opening came true. We didn’t do them because of the craze and decided to make a trip back. That trip is what we’re on now. We just walked into both. Both are great! They’re also accepting hotel express, but it seems during the week they’re not needed. Thankful for that honestly.

if anyone has any questions about visiting the parks, hotel policies etc, let me know! We did all 4 disney parks while staying off site and have been in both universal parks while staying onsite. Happy to help anyone with any nerves or questions in reguards to getting back to Florida and our happy place!
I also know a little about traveling to Florida as well thanks to our business being vacation rentals that have been operating again since Memorial Day weekend.  

it’s been a year to remember that’s for sure!


----------



## macraven

Tink, I’m happy to read your business is still operating!
Those two houses were fun.
I did them a couple of times


----------



## tinydancer09

schumigirl said:


> Yep, rain didn`t last beyond 6am......beautiful sunny and warm day here.........didn`t believe them when they said it was to be as warm today.
> 
> And yes, tea has been enjoyed.......have a good day Lynne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey tinyd.....good to see you after so long!
> 
> Hope you and your husband have another lovely trip.........hope you are doing good......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, sun is shining and it feels warm for October. Got a whole load of laundry out on the line.......if it looked like it could be washed, it was washed. Think Tom wonders where I find it all......
> 
> Lunch was rare roast beef on soft hoagie style buns with friend`s tomatoes and some arugula.....sweet and spicy mustard sauce too.....
> 
> Time for a pot of tea.........


Thought of you when I was at RPR in September. I know you and I are normally here at the same time. Looking forward to a time when we can welcome people from elsewhere again. I’m sure you are too!
Also your lunch sounds delicious!


----------



## Lynne G

Nice you got back to your rental business, TinyD.  Yeah, would be nice to meet up with all next year again.  I definitely will be staying at end of September now.  Maybe next year going to Disney first, like I used to do.  Will decide that later.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Look at this Chevy pickup, it has cats crawling out of it.....lol.

Saw this after going to get youngest costume!


----------



## Lynne G

Haha, yeah sometimes see great vehicles, DisneyLife.  

Little one happy. Penne pasta with red sauce and fresh ground parmigiana. Ended up with bacon cheeseburgers for lunch, as had burgers left over from yesterday. Tasty though. Now in a relaxing mode. Maybe get into the ice cream later.

Repeat weather for tomorrow. This morning, heavy fog, then some sun in the afternoon. 73 the high. So, expecting more heavy fog when I wake up. No sunrise to see for days now. Oh well. Yesterday’s sunset was pretty, pinks across the sky. Sailors were delighted.


----------



## Monykalyn

Hey KFish- hows the kiddos?
Bobbie- hope the job search is fruitful soon.  Good to hear kids are doing ok!


keishashadow said:


> s...old hen in the stew pot


 


Charade67 said:


> This time it was showing as a bad battery, so I ended up having to purchase a new one.


Seattle dd needed a battery this week too. Her car died when she and housemates went out to Sonic.  Over prepared hubs had put a portable battery charger in her car and she managed to get car restarted. But this is why we have a high level of coverage with AAA- with me usually on the road an hour from home, and now with kids on opposite coasts it gives us a bit of peace of mind JIC.  Princess Tiana is the one that looks like somethings  been chewing on her...tried to get a better pic but she’s a bit skittish right now.


----------



## Lynne G

Fluffy chicken alert!  Thanks for posting it, MonyK.  Yeah, lucky few times I had dead battery, got helping jump from family and a friend, then drove right to the car store.


----------



## Monykalyn

tinydancer09 said:


> hope you all are well! Think about all of you often! Have any of you made pandemic trips in?


 happy birthday trip and engagement trip! Yeah we were in Orlando for two weeks in early June- went to UO not too lon after they were reopened- was kinda eerie in some places as there was NO ONE around. Have a picture of completely empty Gringotts vault and queue - not even a team member in sight. And Dr Doom line- dd and I took tons of pics because we were only ones there! Then another week in August and heading back over Thanksgiving. We’ve also done a road trip through South Dakota in late June/early July, and then we helped oldest move to Seattle in September. I’ve done more traveling this year to more places than last couple years combined- weird how it’s worked out. We had timeshare weeks to use from cancelled May France trip(how we needed up in Orlando for two weeks in June), then middle kid started UCF in August. Our Orlando trips usually in our timeshareDo you have rentals in Florida?


keishashadow said:


> If cruising industry ever does come back safely, was musing th either day how much the Trip Insurance policies we purchase (that include medical out of country) will increase.


 yea I’m wondering too, haven’t gotten TI for 2022 cruise yet...still have the Jan 2021 cruise on books but waiting to see what happens. Only $100 deposit and great deal on NCL so if I need to cancel no biggie even if lose deposit. Final payment now not til end of next month anyway.


schumigirl said:


> Dark nights are on the way........


Yep! Part of the year I have love/hate relationship with- darker outside earlier but more lights inside due to holiday lights.  Fall mantle all done up with small soft white lights.
Good idea to get next years HHN trip set up. I think it’s gonna be busy Mac- as much as I love Sapphire falls maybe should switch to RPR...although both middle kid and I will have the AP with EP...but HRH still on bucket list too...

And mother in-law decided to Cancel their Mexico trip. Started freaking out about cost of a ventilator in Mexico, doesn’t believe they won’t get sick again with covid. Handful of MAYBE cases worldwide with 8 million cases but media insists on centering like its common right away  IF that’s actually happening then ain’t no vaccine gonna keep up and human race is doomed- funny how we managed to survive until now but covid will do is in if you listen to doomsayers...but she feels better now so alls well. Not a vacation if stressed!. Think they are looking at southern or gulf Florida- so middle kiddo Paige and Katelyn May be able to see her a bit more along with great grandson too.
Do has decided sitting on back of my chair is a good way to get attention. Usually he crams in beside me and hangs 1/2 body over arm and falls asleep. Sue I think your doggies are a better size for snuggles! Good to hear they are better!


----------



## schumigirl

tinydancer09 said:


> Thought of you when I was at RPR in September. I know you and I are normally here at the same time. Looking forward to a time when we can welcome people from elsewhere again. I’m sure you are too!
> Also your lunch sounds delicious!




Thank Tiny......

Yes, it was the first September we haven`t been there in years, so it was a little odd, but I got to celebrate my birthday at home for the first time in years too which was nice.  Oh we`ll be back before we know it........the way time is flying this year, it`s quite scary, I expected this year to drag, but it hasn`t. 

Yes, hopefully we`ll be able to say hello next year to you......nice to see you back posting......





Monykalyn said:


> happy birthday trip and engagement trip! Yeah we were in Orlando for two weeks in early June- went to UO not too lon after they were reopened- was kinda eerie in some places as there was NO ONE around. Have a picture of completely empty Gringotts vault and queue - not even a team member in sight. And Dr Doom line- dd and I took tons of pics because we were only ones there! Then another week in August and heading back over Thanksgiving. We’ve also done a road trip through South Dakota in late June/early July, and then we helped oldest move to Seattle in September. I’ve done more traveling this year to more places than last couple years combined- weird how it’s worked out. We had timeshare weeks to use from cancelled May France trip(how we needed up in Orlando for two weeks in June), then middle kid started UCF in August. Our Orlando trips usually in our timeshareDo you have rentals in Florida?
> yea I’m wondering too, haven’t gotten TI for 2022 cruise yet...still have the Jan 2021 cruise on books but waiting to see what happens. Only $100 deposit and great deal on NCL so if I need to cancel no biggie even if lose deposit. Final payment now not til end of next month anyway.
> 
> Yep! Part of the year I have love/hate relationship with- darker outside earlier but more lights inside due to holiday lights.  Fall mantle all done up with small soft white lights.
> Good idea to get next years HHN trip set up. I think it’s gonna be busy Mac- as much as I love Sapphire falls maybe should switch to RPR...although both middle kid and I will have the AP with EP...but HRH still on bucket list too...
> 
> And mother in-law decided to Cancel their Mexico trip. Started freaking out about cost of a ventilator in Mexico, doesn’t believe they won’t get sick again with covid. Handful of MAYBE cases worldwide with 8 million cases but media insists on centering like its common right away  IF that’s actually happening then ain’t no vaccine gonna keep up and human race is doomed- funny how we managed to survive until now but covid will do is in if you listen to doomsayers...but she feels better now so alls well. Not a vacation if stressed!. Think they are looking at southern or gulf Florida- so middle kiddo Paige and Katelyn May be able to see her a bit more along with great grandson too.
> View attachment 533939Do has decided sitting on back of my chair is a good way to get attention. Usually he crams in beside me and hangs 1/2 body over arm and falls asleep. Sue I think your doggies are a better size for snuggles! Good to hear they are better!



Yes, I in a way, love the dark nights for that reason. House is cosy and warm, we light candles and then yes, once the Christmas lights go up around the house......love it. We don`t decorate for halloween so we have to wait for Christmas.......halloween just isn`t as big over here. 

You have some lovely plans in the making.....hope we can co-ordinate and meet up again, that last meet was nice. yes, I`m not reading the doom and gloom in the media.....will take note when there`s something real to report and just negative specualtion.......

Love the doggy picture........





Thursday again........

Heading out grocery shopping this morning. Two farm stores to drop into, but freezers are almost full so we don`t need much except pick up something that is tempting when we get there. Other place is for veg and some of their own produce......last thing we need is chutney as I`m sure we brought back the whole stock of the Cotswolds! 

Going to be a dull but dry day today, barely into the low 50`s. 

No bacon planned this morning, I`m thinking toast with preserves and a large pot of tea when Tom gets up.....will be soon when I go back upstairs and rattle around. 































​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Off to DIL to have nails done pre (hopeful) trip next week.  Stupid rules mean I can’t drop in just for coffee but as she runs her beauty room from home I can go for treatments! DS day off tomorrow so we are planning to meet for dog walk and outdoor undercover lunch.

L last day before half term today so non uniform and she went in Halloween top and leggings - very happy.  J not happy he still has to go to school tomorrow.

Hope all have a good day.


----------



## Lynne G

A foggy good morning to Julie and Schumi.  

Yay, nails getting done today, Julie. So happy for you, to get away for a bit. I am sure the kids are excited too.

Ooh, tea for me this morning too, Schumi. Could have toast too, but saw a bagel, so will toast that. I do like it with cream cheese and jelly or jam. Hope you found some good choices in those farm stores.

Drink up homies,


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> No bacon planned this morning, I`m thinking toast with preserves and a large pot of tea when Tom gets up.....
> ​


​

Well....
No bacon 
No Mac
Jk


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lynne G said:


> A foggy good morning to Julie and Schumi.
> 
> Yay, nails getting done today, Julie. So happy for you, to get away for a bit. I am sure the kids are excited too.
> 
> Ooh, tea for me this morning too, Schumi. Could have toast too, but saw a bagel, so will toast that. I do like it with cream cheese and jelly or jam. Hope you found some good choices in those farm stores.
> 
> Drink up homies,
> View attachment 533978


Kids not coming on our trip Lynne! Nanna and Grandpa having a break on our own (still looking hopeful).  Will not pack until the day before but have started a list so I can just pull everything together

Lots of homes decorated brilliantly for Halloween on the new development where DS & DIL are.  So nice to see.

Cool but dry here today.  Missed lunch so hoping everyone ready for an early evening meal today.


----------



## Disxuni

Sorry for poofing, I hope everyone is doing alright. Sounds like Tink's business is still operating which is good news. Always good to have something going during these trying times.

Also @keishashadow you replied awhile back, but basically I'm working on creating databases / learning SQL and then next is HTML. HTML is a code that essentially makes websites look the way that they do. I think it was HTML you specifically commented on.

Soon in little over a week I'll be the HRH! So excited! I haven't been at the HRH for years. It's my favorite for not only theming reasons, but nostalgic reasons now with the very few times I've gone when younger. No plans to go to the parks. Just hanging out with some good friends and enjoying City Walk. It appears it's going to cool down those days, but it has a good chance of raining. Oops. That's not going to stop me though!

Hope all the homies have a good Thirsty Thursday!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, got ya, Julie.  Yep, you both need a time to relax and recharge.  Crossing all that you do enjoy that time away.  

Ah, sounds like a good field to go into Dix.  And woot!  HRH time.  Nice to enjoy that hotel.  And rain, well, umbrella, or wait.  Most of the time, cell goes by, sun comes out.  Hope cooler weather, so nice to walk around City Walk.


----------



## macraven

Disxuni, I’ve been waiting for you to post and now you have time to do so!
Yaaaaa...

Knew you were busy with school so have been looking each day to see if you posted  

HR is sweet!
That was my home hotel for years.
I had lunch with friends there this month.
It was so nice to be there.

I know you will love staying there with your friends!

Hope school is going  smooth for youse


----------



## keishashadow

but, who’s counting?



So warm already today. if I squint can almost convince myself it’s summer aaaaah


tinydancer09 said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes guys! I appreciate it! It was a good birthday indeed. We spent 4 days at Disney and then hopped over to UOR (RPR) to celebrate engagement anniversary and birthday tradition


Never heard that term - engagement anniversary, cute.  Nice you were able to have a great trip celebrating 


Monykalyn said:


> yea I’m wondering too, haven’t gotten TI for 2022 cruise yet...still have the Jan 2021 cruise on books but waiting to see what happens. Only $100 deposit and great deal on NCL so if I need to cancel no biggie even if lose deposit. Final payment now not til end of next month anyway.


Fingers crossed cruising commences sooner vs. later. I’m waiting to see a solid 6 months of event free cruising from the more intrepid travelers before I dive back in





schumigirl said:


> I expected this year to drag, but it hasn`t.


If anything, it flew past


schumigirl said:


> last thing we need is chutney as I`m sure we brought back the whole stock of the Cotswolds!


You are doing your patriotic duty to stimulate the Economy


Realfoodfans said:


> Stupid rules mean I can’t drop in just for coffee but as she runs her beauty room from home I can go for treatments!


 Nonsensical!  Although, the the hodgepodge of guidelines here to wade thru not surprised. Assume since living that close that she’d in your social bubble & ok, at least following masks & distancing protocols?


macraven said:


> ​
> 
> Well....
> No bacon
> No Mac
> Jk


A day without mac
Is a day without sunshine

can’t remember what ad campaign from which I cribbed that lol


Disxuni said:


> Also @keishashadow you replied awhile back, but basically I'm working on creating databases / learning SQL and then next is HTML. HTML is a code that essentially makes websites look the way that they do. I think it was HTML you specifically commented on.


Yes, it was. I bought a Harry Potter introduction to coding kit for GD last year.  Very fun must say &  has dropped by half   Under $50 now


the good middle school elementary programs here were starting introduce it in middle school   Makes me feel like a  

Sadly, curriculum appears to have been a bit dumbed down tho, back to the basics/review stuff to get the majority back up to speed.  Guessing that’s not uncommon fact now


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Rainy and cold day here today! Curled up under a blanket trying to work. Hubby is bringing home Jimmy John's for lunch though so won't have to leave my comfy warm spot to make something yay! 

Nephews are bummed that Trick or treating is canceled this year. Trying to think of something fun to do with them instead - thinking about sending a care package with some goodies and fun activities. But I know all you folks love Halloween and are more creative than I am - any good ideas out there of things I can do?

Stay warm and safe homies! Mac I'll get the bacon going for dinner so you can stay around.


----------



## macraven

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Mac I'll get the bacon going for dinner so you can stay around.



Sweet!!

Only a homie would do that for me.....


----------



## tinydancer09

Disxuni said:


> Sorry for poofing, I hope everyone is doing alright. Sounds like Tink's business is still operating which is good news. Always good to have something going during these trying times.
> 
> Also @keishashadow you replied awhile back, but basically I'm working on creating databases / learning SQL and then next is HTML. HTML is a code that essentially makes websites look the way that they do. I think it was HTML you specifically commented on.
> 
> Soon in little over a week I'll be the HRH! So excited! I haven't been at the HRH for years. It's my favorite for not only theming reasons, but nostalgic reasons now with the very few times I've gone when younger. No plans to go to the parks. Just hanging out with some good friends and enjoying City Walk. It appears it's going to cool down those days, but it has a good chance of raining. Oops. That's not going to stop me though!
> 
> Hope all the homies have a good Thirsty Thursday!


If you haven’t already I might recommend making lots of dinner reservations. You can do it on the website for all the sit down restaurants even toothesome. It’s been very very hit or miss with what’s super busy and what’s not. When their wait exceeds their closing time they cut it off for the night.

no credit card required nor any requirements for canceling. You can cancel 10 minutes before if you like with no consequences. I might recommend you not but that’s just me


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 534006
> but, who’s counting?
> 
> View attachment 534007
> 
> So warm already today. if I squint can almost convince myself it’s summer aaaaah
> 
> Never heard that term - engagement anniversary, cute.  Nice you were able to have a great trip celebrating
> 
> Fingers crossed cruising commences sooner vs. later. I’m waiting to see a solid 6 months of event free cruising from the more intrepid travelers before I dive back in
> If anything, it flew past
> 
> You are doing your patriotic duty to stimulate the Economy
> 
> Nonsensical!  Although, the the hodgepodge of guidelines here to wade thru not surprised. Assume since living that close that she’d in your social bubble & ok, at least following masks & distancing protocols?
> 
> A day without mac
> Is a day without sunshine
> 
> can’t remember what ad campaign from which I cribbed that lol
> 
> Yes, it was. I bought a Harry Potter introduction to coding kit for GD last year.  Very fun must say &  has dropped by half   Under $50 now
> View attachment 534011
> 
> the good middle school elementary programs here were starting introduce it in middle school   Makes me feel like a
> 
> Sadly, curriculum appears to have been a bit dumbed down tho, back to the basics/review stuff to get the majority back up to speed.  Guessing that’s not uncommon fact now




LOVE LOVE LOVE the Halloween Countdown.......and the MM meme too......class!!!!

Yes, keeping the British end up is a good justification for spending........





Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Rainy and cold day here today! Curled up under a blanket trying to work. Hubby is bringing home Jimmy John's for lunch though so won't have to leave my comfy warm spot to make something yay!
> 
> Nephews are bummed that Trick or treating is canceled this year. Trying to think of something fun to do with them instead - thinking about sending a care package with some goodies and fun activities. But I know all you folks love Halloween and are more creative than I am - any good ideas out there of things I can do?
> 
> Stay warm and safe homies! Mac I'll get the bacon going for dinner so you can stay around.




Sounds cosy Elsa.......

Did someone mention bacon........... 





macraven said:


> Sweet!!
> 
> Only a homie would do that for me.....









Had to come home early from shopping today. We ordered some stuff from a place up in Stornoway way up in the Islands off the top of Scotland.......best black pudding in the world comes from there, Tom also ordered some haggis and various cheeses and few other things. Supposed to come tomorrow after midday.

Got an email to say it would be delivered in 2 hours.......so got back home in time to meet the delivery man.....glad we didn`t miss him.

Lots of lovely goodies to devour......Tom had haggis for dinner tonight........a few tablespoons is enough for me, not the biggest fan, but theirs is gorgeous I have to say.

I made myself some cheese selections and crackers with chutney.......wasn`t very hungry.

It`s turning a little colder now......

Time for a cup of tea and a very sugary sweet looking Butterscotch cake from our parcel today........



Good news for those at Universal this weekend....The Cinematic Celebration is back on.......it`s on the Universal and other sites.........will be interesting to see how they deal with that.......9.45 start time......first since the parks opened back up again.......


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Tom had haggis for dinner tonigh


 Have only heard of, to the point where I was afraid to do a search to see what it looks like lol. But hope he enjoyed his comfort food.

I had a request from the middle to make my taco salad.  It uses Catalina dressing as a base believe it or not.  Forgot how much chopping is involved in that one.  Only thing left to do is break up the Doritos. Yes, it’s a low calorie dish


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

keishashadow said:


> I had a request from the middle to make my taco salad. It uses Catalina dressing as a base believe it or not. Forgot how much chopping is involved in that one. Only thing left to do is break up the Doritos. Yes, it’s a low calorie dish



Yum I love that taco salad!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. I am preparing to be up half the night. I took a 2 hour nap when I got home from work today.  Dh has turned on a football game and then promptly fell asleep.

I still have not seen an official announcement from the university, but our local news reported today that spring break has been cancelled and it has been removed from all school calendars. It looks like we will be moving our trip to May sometime after graduation. 



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry its been a while since I checked in!


 Hi Elsa!



keishashadow said:


> Too bad you don’t get a finder’s fee


 Agreed. I think I should ask for a raise though. 



keishashadow said:


> No issue at yak & yeti in AKAh, the spice of life Lol


 That's one of the restaurants I am considering for our upcoming trip. I want to try some restaurants that we haven't been to before. 



tinydancer09 said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes guys! I appreciate it! It was a good birthday indeed. We spent 4 days at Disney and then hopped over to UOR (RPR) to celebrate engagement anniversary and birthday tradition.


 Happy belated birthday!



Monykalyn said:


> Seattle dd needed a battery this week too. Her car died when she and housemates went out to Sonic. Over prepared hubs had put a portable battery charger in her car and she managed to get car restarted. But this is why we have a high level of coverage with AAA- with me usually on the road an hour from home, and now with kids on opposite coasts it gives us a bit of peace of mind JIC.


This seems to be the week for dead batteries. As I was getting someone to help me jump my car a AAA truck pulled into he parking lot. Another person in our building also had a dead battery. 



Monykalyn said:


> Do has decided sitting on back of my chair is a good way to get attention. Usually he crams in beside me and hangs 1/2 body over arm and falls asleep. Sue I think your doggies are a better size for snuggles! Good to hear they are better!


 Cute dog. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Kids not coming on our trip Lynne! Nanna and Grandpa having a break on our own (still looking hopeful). Will not pack until the day before but have started a list so I can just pull everything together


Hope you have a nice, child free trip. 



Disxuni said:


> Soon in little over a week I'll be the HRH! So excited! I haven't been at the HRH for years. It's my favorite for not only theming reasons, but nostalgic reasons now with the very few times I've gone when younger.


What a nice getaway. DH wants to stay there the next time we go to Universal. 



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Nephews are bummed that Trick or treating is canceled this year. Trying to think of something fun to do with them instead


That's a shame. I have seen a few memes that say if adults can pick up drive thru food then kids should be able to trick or treat. I'm not sure what they are doing in my area. We stopped participating because we only got 4-5 kids come by.

Almost half time. I should wake up dh and tell him to go to bed.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Have only heard of, to the point where I was afraid to do a search to see what it looks like lol. But hope he enjoyed his comfort food.
> 
> I had a request from the middle to make my taco salad.  It uses Catalina dressing as a base believe it or not.  Forgot how much chopping is involved in that one.  Only thing left to do is break up the Doritos. Yes, it’s a low calorie dish



Yeah, it doesn`t look the nicest of food......a few bites is really enough for me as long as it is very peppery......couldn`t eat a full meal with it. Don`t know many Scots who do actually eat it despite some folks thinking that`s what Scots eat all the time......

Oh that does sound like a very healthy low calorie dish.......lol......





Charade67 said:


> Good evening. I am preparing to be up half the night. I took a 2 hour nap when I got home from work today.  Dh has turned on a football game and then promptly fell asleep.
> 
> I still have not seen an official announcement from the university, but our local news reported today that spring break has been cancelled and it has been removed from all school calendars. It looks like we will be moving our trip to May sometime after graduation.
> 
> Hi Elsa!
> 
> Agreed. I think I should ask for a raise though.
> 
> That's one of the restaurants I am considering for our upcoming trip. I want to try some restaurants that we haven't been to before.
> 
> Happy belated birthday!
> 
> This seems to be the week for dead batteries. As I was getting someone to help me jump my car a AAA truck pulled into he parking lot. Another person in our building also had a dead battery.
> 
> Cute dog.
> 
> Hope you have a nice, child free trip.
> 
> What a nice getaway. DH wants to stay there the next time we go to Universal.
> 
> That's a shame. I have seen a few memes that say if adults can pick up drive thru food then kids should be able to trick or treat. I'm not sure what they are doing in my area. We stopped participating because we only got 4-5 kids come by.
> 
> Almost half time. I should wake up dh and tell him to go to bed.



Hope they make an announcement soon so you can get planning, sounds like they need to get more organised to let folks know what`s happening. 




Slept for so long last night. Went to bed early as I was so tired, slept right through till 7.30 this morning......love a good sleep like that. 

Looks a beautiful day outside albeit a bit chilly, but sun is shining. Heading into town again as bedding I ordered to be made up have come into the store, so will pick them up today and have a quick roam round town while we`re there. Still looking for a couple of picture frames......managed to get three, but still need some more new ones. 

BLT`s for lunch.........mac.....yooohoooooo......

No idea what`s for dinner tonight........maybe spicy meatballs with linguine......and it`s Friday..... Yep, still get that weekend feeling!!!











































Have a wonderful Friday.............​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Schumi.  We have fog yet again, and a ground hog day.  

Third day with similar warm 70’s temp, and dense foggy morning. I will take it though, as cold front trying to arrive this weekend, and 43 will be the predicted high on Sunday. Eek, will feel cool then. But predicted to be a one shot of cool, as by Monday, Southernly warm air arrives to keep us in a period of rainy 60’s. Welcome to our Fall. Thank goodness not that October snow the far NW and mid West is enjoying. Elsa, hope you have warmer weather now, to melt that snow.

Ah, a Friday. Thought I needed a long weekend, so an up early but no need to get moving fast. Tea, of course, still. Yay.

Gotta go, make sure little one is up for her class this coming hour, and are moving now too, as will follow older one, as he wants to drop his car off for service, as while you used to be able to stay and wait, well, not now. So will take him fo pick up some breakfast after we drop off the car. Will hang out at my Dsis‘s place, as it is closer to the car place than our home, until it is ready.

Fabulous Friday homies.  Yay the weekend is arriving soon!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Happy Friday all.

We were up and out early today - estate agents, Dad’s, lock up and charity shop before 11 - we had 2 parcels delivered to porch pinged us while out so we nipped home to put them safely inside before meeting DS and DIL at the Picturedrome again for lunch.  One is a Disney shop delivery can’t wait to check that one out later.

We had to be outdoors for lunch under heaters but it is a lovely day and we didn’t feel cold.  All chose from different stands but all lovely choices - think Alex’s chicken shawarma looked the tastiest though Kev’s dessert of carrot & walnut muffin with butterscotch frosting looked amazing.  Full pot of tea for me as I had a bad tummy all last night so avoiding the coffee.

L is off school today so she's had a girly day out with her Mummy and they will collect J on their way back here shortly.

The new Secret Garden movie premieres tonight on Sky so we are going to watch that and have Fishy Friday takeout later - a very lazy day for Nanna in the kitchen today!

Hope everyone is heading to a peaceful weekend x


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I thought I wouldn't sleep last night, but I guess I really needed it. I went to sleep shortly after midnight, woke up briefly around 4:00, went back to sleep and slept until 9:30.  I did have several weird dreams about Disney though. 

Right now I am about 99% sure that there won't be a spring break. B took the news better than I expected. I think it softened the blow when I immediately told her that we would definitely reschedule the trip. DH and I need to sit down and figure out exactly when we will be going. It looks like May 16-23 is a good possibility.  I am trying to "look on the bright side" and consider the advantages.

The room rates will be lower. 
We have more time to pay off the vacation.
I have more time to get into shape for all that walking. 
Dh and B won't have to miss any class time. (We were planning to leave the day before spring break started.)

My main concern is the air fare. We purchased the cheapest seats. I don't if we will be able to change the dates, and if we can, what the airline will charge us for it. 

I guess I need to get up and start my day. I have a mountain of laundry calling my name.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. I thought I wouldn't sleep last night, but I guess I really needed it. I went to sleep shortly after midnight, woke up briefly around 4:00, went back to sleep and slept until 9:30.  I did have several weird dreams about Disney though.
> 
> Right now I am about 99% sure that there won't be a spring break. B took the news better than I expected. I think it softened the blow when I immediately told her that we would definitely reschedule the trip. DH and I need to sit down and figure out exactly when we will be going. It looks like May 16-23 is a good possibility.  I am trying to "look on the bright side" and consider the advantages.
> 
> The room rates will be lower.
> We have more time to pay off the vacation.
> I have more time to get into shape for all that walking.
> Dh and B won't have to miss any class time. (We were planning to leave the day before spring break started.)
> 
> My main concern is the air fare. We purchased the cheapest seats. I don't if we will be able to change the dates, and if we can, what the airline will charge us for it.
> 
> I guess I need to get up and start my day. I have a mountain of laundry calling my name.



Yep, there`s always a bright side, May is a wonderful time to visit the parks......hope you can get it sorted soon.

You know you`re tired when you nap for too long but still sleep at night........








Did the AP holders get the email asking you not to visit Universal the next couple of weekends? 

Asking you to visit during the week if you are flexible........going to be busy. Parks are expected to reach their limited capacity leading up to Halloween......

Had a chatty afternoon......caught up with a few friends, including one in Orlando and had a good old catch up.......enjoyed the BLT`s for lunch......decided to make meatballs and pasta for dinner, well, Deli bought fresh pasta.....the deli makes it so good, I couldn`t do better. And maybe choose a nice robust red wine......

Nothing on tv we want to watch tonight.....3000 channels and nothing on! Will find a DVD to scare the bejeesus out of us........as long as it`s not horrifically gory like Saw or Hostel type movies, can`t watch them at all, but a good old horror/suspense one........lights out candles on!! 

Hope your Friday is a good one.......


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, got that email said important news from USOAP too Schumi.  Yeah, would not want to be in those crowds.  I did do one weekend there, and yes, was the most crowded I saw my 12 days there.


----------



## keishashadow

Day of cleaning for me
+
cleaning gutters for the mr
+
80 degree temps 
=
5 guys for dinner
 


wendypooh22 said:


> Blew the fuse and maintenance had to come out (oops).





Charade67 said:


> That's one of the restaurants I am considering for our upcoming trip. I want to try some restaurants that we haven't been to before.


Sign up for the Landry’s card!


Charade67 said:


> The room rates will be lower.
> We have more time to pay off the vacation.
> I have more time to get into shape for all that walking.
> Dh and B won't have to miss any class time. (We were planning to leave the day before spring break started


Less crowds too, even memorial weekend usually No issue 



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, would not want to be in those crowds.


Well if I could click my heels together, I’d give it a whirl lol


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Sign up for the Landry’s card!


What is the Landry's card?

Well, after talking it over with dh we decided to take the plunge and reschedule for May. The new trip dates are May 22-31. I was worried about rescheduling the flight, but dh was able to change the flight with no penalty. He actually found a lower rate for May, so we will be getting a $60 credit. The one drawback is that our flight home is at 6:00 in the morning.


----------



## macraven

It’s a restaurant chain discount for quite a few places 
I’ve used it for Bubba Gump.
Morton’s steak house is another eatery that accepts the Landry card discount 

There are more places on the list but can’t remember the others


----------



## Charade67

I forgot to mention that while I was out today I got a call that showed as potential fraud. I didn't answer, so the person left a voicemail message stating that I must call as soon as I get this message. If I don't call they will issue an arrest warrant in my name and have me arrested. So if you don't hear from me for awhile...............


----------



## macraven

Want me to do the fund raiser for your bail....


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Want me to do the fund raiser for your bail....


That would be wonderful. Thank you.


----------



## macraven




----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all - breezy here this morning.  Hoping rain holds off while we do a pumpkin trail at another National Trust property this morning.  Will have wellingtons and waterproofs on as definitely rain heading this way.

Charade - apparently that call is all around the UK too.  Not had it ourselves but lots of warnings out to ignore it.

So many scammers and awful things around - seems like more since Covid.  An elderly lady was robbed in broad daylight in Alderley Edge (next village from us) yesterday having taken cash out from a machine she was in a shop browsing and hadn’t fastened her bag and a man just dipped in and took her purse.  Must have been watching her. All on cctv just disgusting.

We didn’t get to watch Secret Garden last night as we are later and began watching a game show that we had 3 episodes of “The Cube” as J loves challenge ones.  So we can have that as a plan when we return later.

Will try and get  a couple of pictures of Biddulph Grange.  It’s a beautiful gardens.

Have a good Saturday x


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I forgot to mention that while I was out today I got a call that showed as potential fraud. I didn't answer, so the person left a voicemail message stating that I must call as soon as I get this message. If I don't call they will issue an arrest warrant in my name and have me arrested. So if you don't hear from me for awhile...............



Oh my goodness.......do people actually still fall for that today!!!! Surely everyone and their granny know it`s a scam.........I`m sure you`re safe enough Charade........lol.......




Yep, rain heading this way from the West for us tonight.......looks to be getting heavy where you are realfood, you`ll need those wellies! I remember driving to the Treacle Market few years ago with cousins who live in AE. Someone tried to snatch my cousins bag there. Happens everywhere sadly. 

Rain to hit us later........right now it`s very windy and we have decided to have a day in.....again. 

Watched The Exorcism of Emily Rose and Dead Silence last night.......first one was good, second one was dumb, even though it had creepy ventriliquist dummies in it. 

Tonight, it`s Insidious 1 and 2. They are quite creepy.......hoping the movie channels have some scary ones on offer this week as it`s Halloween next Saturday......so far movies have sucked. Nothing much else on tv right now. We don`t really watch a lot of general tv to be honest.

Our clocks go back early hours tomorrow morning.....or like most folks we know....do it before we go to bed......love that extra hour!!! 

Had a large breakfast about 15 minutes ago, so won`t need lunch today........bacon, yep, bacon mac, potato scones, fruit pudding, black pudding and eggs.......Tom cooked it all and served it up for us.......and it was delicious. It`s too much food to do it regularly, but now and again it`s nice. Most of the products were from the place up in Stornoway, delicious. 

Indian takeout tonight.........looking forward to that. 
































​


----------



## Lynne G

Final copy of a day.  Foggy morning, mostly overcast day.  But you know that cold weather is coming, as maybe 70, or even just 69, as the high temp today,  Then tomorrow, much cooler and rain boots needed.  But today at least another day for no jackets and shorts wearing. 

Hey, yep,
 

So Good Morning to a wellie wearing Julie, having pumpkin trail fun. And a Good Morning to Schumi, enjoying scary movies and feeling very full from that hearty breakfast.

Ah yes, enjoy hearing the mornings of homies as I start mine. Yes, that routine Saturday where a quiet house, a cup of tea, and the remote. Did pick up waffles, so off to pop them in the toaster. A bigger breakfast will be when older one gets up. I think little one will eat the last bagel. Eggs she will not eat. Well, unless I save some egg whites to cook when making scrambled eggs for older one and I.

Follow on homies, a day to relax I hope for each and every homie. Yep,


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all!  Busy day here, recycling event to rid ourselves of some junk, then having two of my DS over for pumpkins carving & dinner 



Charade67 said:


> What is the Landry's card?


Landry’s owns several different restaurant chains. 

They have a reward program with free sign up

https://www.landrysselect.com/club-features/
Like most of it’s ilk you can earn points from dining.  We decline that option & instead use our AP or DVC discount for 10% off bill.  You cannot combine both of them on one visit.

Best feature re WDW is you don’t need to make a reservation.  At Yak & Yeti, that is priceless as the ADRs are difficult and people are always lined up out the door. 

Have never waited longer than 10 minutes, prime time, for a table there using the card.

Not a fan of rainforest/Trex & bubba gump sort of places in general, but the card does work. Never tried it at the Palms in HRH though.

You do need to time your signup for best advantage though.  They will send you both a one-time $25 dining discount you can use (believe it’s only good for a month tho). 

Also, on your BD, you will receive another annual $25 discount.  Note you cannot utilize both of them on the same visit.

PS value, food, theming & service among the best onsite at WDW. Their Korean fried chicken is ‘da bomb  along with the lomein which is big enough to share


----------



## Realfoodfans

We were lucky to avoid the rain today - though wet and slippy around the rockery and woodlands it was a good walk and we took the longer route.  Cafe was open but limited so I popped into the little M&S out of town Food Hall on the way home for cream cakes and we’ve just had them.  Children had hot chocolate and tea for us.


Pictures coming sideways again - hold on to your hats!

Somehow we counted 40 pumpkins  but at the end we were told 38 - must have double counted somewhere!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Keisha having all for dinner!  LoL Good to rid stuff not needed.  

Yay, wonderful pictures from Julie. Nice to share with us. Looks so green and fun to count those pumpkins.

Neither kid is up, so mom annoyance will be commencing shortly.  Brunch it might be.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning, I am still waiting for the police to come and arrest me. 
Will probably have a mostly lazy day today. I am waiting for dh to get back from the gym. We want to try a new bbq place that has opened nearby, then we will watch some college football. His university's team is undefeated right now. 




Realfoodfans said:


> So many scammers and awful things around - seems like more since Covid. An elderly lady was robbed in broad daylight in Alderley Edge (next village from us) yesterday having taken cash out from a machine she was in a shop browsing and hadn’t fastened her bag and a man just dipped in and took her purse. Must have been watching her. All on cctv just disgusting.


 That is horrible. I hope they catch him before he is able to do this to others. 



schumigirl said:


> Oh my goodness.......do people actually still fall for that today!!!! Surely everyone and their granny know it`s a scam.........I`m sure you`re safe enough Charade........lol.......


 Sadly, they do. This is the first time I have gotten this call. I usually get calls about my car warranty expiring. 



keisha shadow said:


> Landry’s owns several different restaurant chains.
> 
> They have a reward program with free sign up
> 
> Club Features
> Like most of it’s ilk you can earn points from dining. We decline that option & instead use our AP or DVC discount for 10% off bill. You cannot combine both of them on one visit.
> 
> Best feature re WDW is you don’t need to make a reservation. At Yak & Yeti, that is priceless as the ADRs are difficult and people are always lined up out the door.
> 
> Have never waited longer than 10 minutes, prime time, for a table there using the card.
> 
> Not a fan of rainforest/Trex & bubba gump sort of places in general, but the card does work. Never tried it at the Palms in HRH though.



I did a quick look at their website. If I read it correctly I pay $25 to sign up, then receive that amount credited to my card. I can then apply that amount to my meal? I looked at their locations. I would probably only use it for Yak & Yeti. Maybe Rainforest Cafe. B loves that restaurant.  Unfortunately their only locations "close" to where I live are 2 hours away.  I guess I will wait and see how difficult it is to get a reservation and then go from there. 

Real - Beautiful pictures.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all!  Busy day here, recycling event to rid ourselves of some junk, then having two of my DS over for pumpkins carving & dinner
> 
> 
> Landry’s owns several different restaurant chains.
> 
> They have a reward program with free sign up
> 
> https://www.landrysselect.com/club-features/
> Like most of it’s ilk you can earn points from dining.  We decline that option & instead use our AP or DVC discount for 10% off bill.  You cannot combine both of them on one visit.
> 
> Best feature re WDW is you don’t need to make a reservation.  At Yak & Yeti, that is priceless as the ADRs are difficult and people are always lined up out the door.
> 
> Have never waited longer than 10 minutes, prime time, for a table there using the card.
> 
> Not a fan of rainforest/Trex & bubba gump sort of places in general, but the card does work. Never tried it at the Palms in HRH though.
> 
> You do need to time your signup for best advantage though.  They will send you both a one-time $25 dining discount you can use (believe it’s only good for a month tho).
> 
> Also, on your BD, you will receive another annual $25 discount.  Note you cannot utilize both of them on the same visit.
> 
> PS value, food, theming & service among the best onsite at WDW. Their Korean fried chicken is ‘da bomb  along with the lomein which is big enough to share



Sounds like a load of fun with the pumpkins Janet......sounds like a lovely day with your boys. 

Yes, never saw the attraction of Bubba Gump....we tried it twice, not what we would class as a seafood restaurant. Nice cocktails though......Korean Fried Chicken sounds good!


Charade.......not sure where your quote went.......lazy day sounds good and a bbq restaurant sounds even better!



Indian food was good......my curry lacked a little oomph, but still decent.......

I will have two slow cookers going overnight.........one will have a pork shoulder that has been marinading all day in some lovely ingredients, sweet, smoky and spicy, and will portion and freeze it tomorrow. Other one has diced beef that has soaked in ale all day, we’ll have good old fashioned steak pie for dinner tomorrow night. Puff pastry topping and rich gravy.......

Had a lovely day today. Kyle got a package delivered and soon after it arrived he said he had a gift for me.

I burst into tears when I saw it. When we moved into this home a few years ago, we lost a few books due to water damage in the removal truck.....long story.......and one of the books that was destroyed was one I loved a lot.

Love you forever by Robert Munsch. It is the most beautiful and poignant children’s stories I’ve ever read. Friends referenced it in one episode when Joey‘s present to Emma was a dramatic reading and it was from this book.

An amazingly thoughtful gift, we only spoke of it a few weeks ago and after that he went online and got me one 

Having a break between Insidious 1 and Insidious 2 coming up......spooky dooky movies!!

Extra hour for us tonight..........

Hope all are having a lovely Saturday night........


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Trying to get caught up!

Looks like everyone is busy with something.

Sounds like a decent snowstorm coming through our area tomorrow afternoon into Monday.........

Wife did a slow cooker roast today and it was a pleasant surprise to smell when I came in!

We do the potatoes and carrots and all in the slow cooker, love it.



schumigirl said:


> Sounds like a load of fun with the pumpkins Janet......sounds like a lovely day with your boys.
> 
> Yes, never saw the attraction of Bubba Gump....we tried it twice, not what we would class as a seafood restaurant. Nice cocktails though......Korean Fried Chicken sounds good!
> 
> 
> Charade.......not sure where your quote went.......lazy day sounds good and a bbq restaurant sounds even better!
> 
> 
> 
> Indian food was good......my curry lacked a little oomph, but still decent.......
> 
> I will have two slow cookers going overnight.........one will have a pork shoulder that has been marinading all day in some lovely ingredients, sweet, smoky and spicy, and will portion and freeze it tomorrow. Other one has diced beef that has soaked in ale all day, we’ll have good old fashioned steak pie for dinner tomorrow night. Puff pastry topping and rich gravy.......
> 
> Had a lovely day today. Kyle got a package delivered and soon after it arrived he said he had a gift for me.
> 
> I burst into tears when I saw it. When we moved into this home a few years ago, we lost a few books due to water damage in the removal truck.....long story.......and one of the books that was destroyed was one I loved a lot.
> 
> Love you forever by Robert Munsch. It is the most beautiful and poignant children’s stories I’ve ever read. Friends referenced it in one episode when Joey‘s present to Emma was a dramatic reading and it was from this book.
> 
> An amazingly thoughtful gift, we only spoke of it a few weeks ago and after that he went online and got me one
> 
> Having a break between Insidious 1 and Insidious 2 coming up......spooky dooky movies!!
> 
> Extra hour for us tonight..........
> 
> Hope all are having a lovely Saturday night........



That was really nice of Kyle!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

I forgot to mention, youngest and I have decided on Beach Club or POFQ for our week in Disney together, neither of which are currently taking reservations.....

I also decided that it is worth becoming a Disney AP holder, so once those are available for purchase I plan to do so!

Simply based on the fact of going more than once a year and staying on site always.


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Sounds like a decent snowstorm coming through our area tomorrow afternoon into Monday.........



snow storm????

move south
Not much more than a spitting of snow in my area which was over 3.5 years ago

When it happened, schools canceled the day prior and only a 5 minute fall of snow flakes the next morning.

many cleared the local grocery stores of bread and eggs the night prior.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, another homie saying that bad 4 letter word.  LoL Saying snow, DisneyLife?  Just a cool and soon rainy days for us.  Did have some lovely weather last couple of days.  Shorts worn today, but warmer pants for tomorrow.  

Quiet evening, fine with me. Picked up some filets from Costco today. Excellent dinner with them cooked on the grill. Steamed some frozen vegetables on the grill too, so full from dinner, still.

Have a most peaceful and sound sleeping night.  And no time change for us, until next weekend.


----------



## Charade67

I enjoyed my lazy day today. Dh has been watching college football almost all day. Our team won again. 
Dinner was a nice, simple meal of hot dogs and corn on the cob on the grill. I don't usually like corn, but will eat it if it is still on the cob and it has been grilled. 



schumigirl said:


> Had a lovely day today. Kyle got a package delivered and soon after it arrived he said he had a gift for me.





schumigirl said:


> Love you forever by Robert Munsch. It is the most beautiful and poignant children’s stories I’ve ever read. Friends referenced it in one episode when Joey‘s present to Emma was a dramatic reading and it was from this book.
> 
> An amazingly thoughtful gift, we only spoke of it a few weeks ago and after that he went online and got me one


Aww..how sweet of him. Now the book is even more special.



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Sounds like a decent snowstorm coming through our area tomorrow afternoon into Monday.........


Yikes! I don't want to hear that word yet. Today we had unseasonable temps around 80. Tomorrow is supposed to be mid 50s and rainy. Yuck.

Feeling very sleepy. Good night all.


----------



## Lynne G

Got a pumpkin.  So have a good night all homies.


----------



## macraven

It’s 1:28 and homies are dropping like flies

When is the night crew checking in ?

Our night crew some years back, 2018 would just be starting to post now 
Bluer, Kevin, TinyD, Tink were some of the night owls


----------



## Charade67

It’s almost 4:00 and I’m awake. The cat is being obnoxious. The rain has already started. Going to be a cold, dreary day.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I enjoyed my lazy day today. Dh has been watching college football almost all day. Our team won again.
> Dinner was a nice, simple meal of hot dogs and corn on the cob on the grill. I don't usually like corn, but will eat it if it is still on the cob and it has been grilled.
> 
> 
> Aww..how sweet of him. Now the book is even more special.
> 
> Yikes! I don't want to hear that word yet. Today we had unseasonable temps around 80. Tomorrow is supposed to be mid 50s and rainy. Yuck.
> 
> Feeling very sleepy. Good night all.




I haven`t eaten corn on the cob since I got crowns in......although now I can`t eat corn anyway......

Yes, that book will be treasured. It is the most beautiful book, and incredibly thoughtful of him, I really was thrilled. 





macraven said:


> It’s 1:28 and homies are dropping like flies
> 
> When is the night crew checking in ?
> 
> Our night crew some years back, 2018 would just be starting to post now
> Bluer, Kevin, TinyD, Tink were some of the night owls




I remember the night crew too......if I was awake there was always someone I would want to chat to.......gosh that was ages ago now! 

Hey Tink......





Charade67 said:


> It’s almost 4:00 and I’m awake. The cat is being obnoxious. The rain has already started. Going to be a cold, dreary day.



Hope your weather picks up later and you get back to sleep......it`s awful not sleeping. 




Well, that extra hour sleep is fabulous. We slept amazingly well last night and woke up this morning to a gorgeous day. Sun is shining but it`s not to be overly warm today. 

Came downstairs to a gorgeous smell of the beef and the pulled pork joint having simmered away all night.......beautiful. Will have the beef tonight and think we`ll have the pork Monday and freeze the rest. Ever been tempted to have a wedge of pulled pork for breakfast??? Yep......almost.......

Sunday is bedding day......might even get it all out on the line to dry.

Then catch up with some friends on the phone.....this is the day that always feels so long. We were up so early.........but it`s nice. I do like this extra hour. 

Still to decide which scary movie to watch tonight.........Insidious was creepier than I remembered! 

Bacon up.........








































Have the best Sunday!!!​


----------



## Realfoodfans

@DisneyLifePapioNe yay to POFQ.  Fingers crossed for reservations opening.  On our walk yesterday J was asking if we lived in the US could we be AP holders because he would want to go every weekend!

Beautiful morning here and neither J or Louie knew the clocks had changed so no lie in here.  We are booked for Sunday lunch at 1 today so a laid back day food wise.

Kev wants to clean the car inside and out this morning ready for our trip.  Same as me with the house though I have to be chilled about that these days not leaving an empty house!

I will do zoom church this morning and need to check I have all ingredients for doing cupcakes with L tomorrow.

Meanwhile J is sat with me on a Tom & Jerry marathon watch, Louie is back to sleep on my knee and I have coffee and a lovely view of the garden and blue sky so can’t complain.

Peaceful Sunday to you all x


----------



## Lynne G

Sunday it is.  Good Afternoon to Schumi and Julie.

Yeah, Mac, early bird here.  Though I have no idea when kids went to bed, as I hollered time for bed, but heard little one chatting away with her online friends playing together.  I do think older one went to bed close to the time I did. 

Yep, I always like to have a clean car, if doing a driving trip.  Nice of you to make cupcakes before you leave, Julie.  Safe travels.    

Schumi, like having the house smell good, from cooking food.  Pork not eaten much here, and little one will not eat it.  Oh, nothing wrong with a different meat for breakfast.  We are going to have the left over steak with our eggs this morning.  How nice is that?  And how wonderful you have a treasured book once more.  

45 says the temp and no sun streaming in my window.  Overcast day, and a cooler one to.  Will wear pants and a jacket.  

Quiet house, a weekend normal mornings, with mom the only one awake from early hours.  Yesterday, little one was mad when the mom alarm was sounded at around 11.  Claim was sound asleep, and you know that saying, never wake a sleeping dog.  Even older one, who was already awake, was laughing in his bed, as little one is just not a happy person when woken.  Older one, even as a baby, always is most pleasant when woke.  


And so, with the remote and cup of tea in my hand, it is a good morning.  And a day, to get the trash out, finish the wash, and ready for the rainy work week.  

And for most, Sunday is a day of rest.  So, maybe fitting that the national food day today is:


So hope all the homies enjoy some good greasy food and some relaxing time.  

Refill time, later homies.  A Good Morning and Good Afternoon to all.


----------



## keishashadow

Another day of Football & curled up under a throw, won’t break 45 degrees   Lots of coffee & tea today along with the leftovers from yesterday.

just family style, mismatched plates and all (find the minion lol) but sure Hit the spot  Fried green tomato casserole, cheesy taters, last of green beans from garden.  Couldn’t forget the cookies courtesy of local restaurant  



 One DS got called out to work last minute.  He will murder his pumpkin tonight



Charade67 said:


> did a quick look at their website. If I read it correctly I pay $25 to sign up, then receive that amount credited to my card. I can then apply that amount to my meal? I looked at their locations.


Yep, that’s it.  The landry’s Seafood restaurant always had a rather limited menu but good offerings.  Not a Joe’s Crab Shack fan, they try a bit too hard with the theming



schumigirl said:


> I will have two slow cookers going overnight..


it gives Dave the willies to have them fired up overnight. One of his few quirks


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I forgot to mention, youngest and I have decided on Beach Club or POFQ for our week in Disney together, neither of which are currently taking reservations.....


Nice, did tom bricker venture in on when he thinks they will resume operations? 

We are rather looking forward to AKV Jambo being a ghost town since only DVC is up & running.  May just prop up my feet in the lobby and call it my LR for the trip . _Well, if all heck doesn’t break loose between now & then, hadn’t expected a 3rd wave to roll in so soon ugh_

https://www.disneytouristblog.com/animal-kingdom-lodge-report-serene-or-spooky/


macraven said:


> When it happened, schools canceled the day prior and only a 5 minute fall of snow flakes the next morning.
> 
> many cleared the local grocery stores of bread and eggs the night prior.


Hehe bless their hearts ...break out the northern smirk.  Most i know in south don’t even use all-weather tires. 


Lynne G said:


> another homie saying that bad 4 letter word. LoL Saying snow,


Haha is right up there with the big boys of that genre IMO


macraven said:


> It’s 1:28 and homies are dropping like flies
> 
> When is the night crew checking in ?
> 
> Our night crew some years back, 2018 would just be starting to post now
> Bluer, Kevin, TinyD, Tink were some of the night owls


Whooooo?
It’s the new normal    Oh, so sick of that phrase.



Realfoodfans said:


> Tom & Jerry marathon watch,


The originals I hope, gave up on the new versions


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Sunday it is.  Good Afternoon to Schumi and Julie.
> 
> Yeah, Mac, early bird here.  Though I have no idea when kids went to bed, as I hollered time for bed, but heard little one chatting away with her online friends playing together.  I do think older one went to bed close to the time I did.
> 
> Yep, I always like to have a clean car, if doing a driving trip.  Nice of you to make cupcakes before you leave, Julie.  Safe travels.
> 
> Schumi, like having the house smell good, from cooking food.  Pork not eaten much here, and little one will not eat it.  Oh, nothing wrong with a different meat for breakfast.  We are going to have the left over steak with our eggs this morning.  How nice is that?  And how wonderful you have a treasured book once more.
> 
> 45 says the temp and no sun streaming in my window.  Overcast day, and a cooler one to.  Will wear pants and a jacket.
> 
> Quiet house, a weekend normal mornings, with mom the only one awake from early hours.  Yesterday, little one was mad when the mom alarm was sounded at around 11.  Claim was sound asleep, and you know that saying, never wake a sleeping dog.  Even older one, who was already awake, was laughing in his bed, as little one is just not a happy person when woken.  Older one, even as a baby, always is most pleasant when woke.
> 
> 
> And so, with the remote and cup of tea in my hand, it is a good morning.  And a day, to get the trash out, finish the wash, and ready for the rainy work week.
> 
> And for most, Sunday is a day of rest.  So, maybe fitting that the national food day today is:
> View attachment 534575
> 
> So hope all the homies enjoy some good greasy food and some relaxing time.
> 
> Refill time, later homies.  A Good Morning and Good Afternoon to all.



Can`t get anyone in our house to do leftovers for breakfast.......and meat for breakfast isn`t a thing either unless it`s bacon or sausages. I guess steak for breakfast isn`t British......I could do it in America though.....lol....

Hope you have a lovely day even if it is a little cooler.....autumn can be so beautiful.

Yes, I`m thrilled he got me the copy of the book.....I love it.





keishashadow said:


> Another day of Football & curled up under a throw, won’t break 45 degrees   Lots of coffee & tea today along with the leftovers from yesterday.  One DS got called out to work last minute.  He will murder his pumpkin tonight
> 
> Yep, that’s it.  The landry’s Seafood restaurant always had a rather limited menu but good offerings.  Not a Joe’s Crab Shack fan, they try a bit too hard with the theming
> 
> 
> it gives Dave the willies to have them fired up overnight. One of his few quirks
> 
> Nice, did tom bricker venture in on when he thinks they will resume operations?
> 
> We are rather looking forward to AKV Jambo being a ghost town since only DVC is up & running.  May just prop up my feet in the lobby and call it my LR for the trip . _Well, if all heck doesn’t break loose between now & then, hadn’t expected a 3rd wave to roll in so soon ugh_
> 
> https://www.disneytouristblog.com/animal-kingdom-lodge-report-serene-or-spooky/
> Hehe bless their hearts ...break out the northern smirk.  Most i know in south don’t even use all-weather tires.
> 
> Haha is right up there with the big boys of that genre IMO
> 
> Whooooo?
> It’s the new normal    Oh, so sick of that phrase.
> 
> 
> The originals I hope, gave up on the new versionss



Tom is the same....hates the thought of leaving anything plugged in overnight like that.....we trust the fridges/freezers/tv and so on....lol......I used to charge up one of my ipads overnight.......not anymore......there was a news story of one catching fire during the night.........same with dishwashers, now we always put the dishwasher on as soon as dinner is over. 

Yes, I hate the "new normal" expression........

Janet last time we went to Joe`s Crab Shack it was like a ghost town. It used to be a vibrant and busy place where you always had to wait for a table, it was deserted. Someone at the hotel said it had gone downhill rapidly. Never gone to the one on I Drive as it was too touristy for us (lol....I know I hear it too ) so have no idea if that one is better. But the LBV one was dreadful.





Just finished lunch. 

Had a mini charcuterie tray to share between us. It was just enough for lunch. For a dinner option we have more meats and some smoked salmon with shrimp.....but for a sharing lunch this was beautiful....













Watching the Grand Prix for the first few laps, then usually turn it off.......too dull and predictable. Will only watch it if something happens to make it different. 

Too chilly to be out today, even in the sunshine, so will find something to pass the day away.......and what is feeling like a very long day.....fabulous.


----------



## cam757

Good Morning All, 

Hope everyone is doing well. Been a while since I have been able to post. My job in the elections department has kept me away. I have been working about 60 hours a week for the last month and half.  Home stretch is coming up though. Today is my last day off until Nov. 7 so a bit of relaxing today watching The Office reruns and doing some housework today.

This is the 3rd election we have conducted since COVID and thankfully we are all still healthy. Especially considering we have had over 15,000 people walk through our small office in the last 35 days. All our city offices are closed to the public but we received special permission to open our floor for Early voting. I am hoping that we close up again after the election. We could use the break.

The weather has been nice so that adds insult to injury.High 70s and low 80s but today rainy and dreary and in the low 60s.

I haven't cooked in a while so I think I will make a pot of chili for dinner. Makes plenty of leftovers for hubby.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@keishashadow - Steak is coming on breakfast/brunch menus round here now - Kev had steak and eggs at Picturedrome on Friday.

Almost 4pm and home from our leisurely Sunday lunch. It was really good. Kev, J and I had the roast beef, L chose fish which is her current favourite and Em chose a cheese dish - not a lover of beef or the roast pork options and had enough of chicken at home. Since J had his bowel surgery 12 months ago he’s gradually increased his appetite and food choices and it’s so good to see him able to enjoy his food more.

Shame for our favourite restaurant though as Sunday lunches normally fully booked and it was only half full - the owner said he’d had about 40% bookings over the weekend.  Every precaution is taken and feels very safe.

Two Amazon parcels on the porch on return had to be sneaked away - getting my Christmas shopping sorted early!

Only a supper snack needed later so time for a movie now while Em is doing some Halloween crafts with the children.


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Been a while since I have been able to post. My job in the elections department has kept me away. I have been working about 60 hours a week for the last month and half.  Home stretch is coming up though. Today is my last day off until Nov. 7 so a bit of relaxing today watching The Office reruns and doing some housework today.
> 
> This is the 3rd election we have conducted since COVID and thankfully we are all still healthy. Especially considering we have had over 15,000 people walk through our small office in the last 35 days. All our city offices are closed to the public but we received special permission to open our floor for Early voting. I am hoping that we close up again after the election. We could use the break.
> 
> The weather has been nice so that adds insult to injury.High 70s and low 80s but today rainy and dreary and in the low 60s.
> 
> I haven't cooked in a while so I think I will make a pot of chili for dinner. Makes plenty of leftovers for hubby.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!




You made it cam.......

Having a day off will be nice for you.......I know you`ve been incredibly busy, but it is good to see you post again......and that is a long run of work days coming up for you......

Hope you can find some relaxing time in the evenings while you`re working.......keep well


----------



## keishashadow

Realfoodfans said:


> Two Amazon parcels on the porch on return had to be sneaked away - getting my Christmas shopping sorted early!


Same. Need to go into my account & turn off the shipping notifications to our shared email. Somebody just can’t resist peeking lol


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Same. Need to go into my account & turn off the shipping notifications to our shared email. Somebody just can’t resist peeking lol



I thought I was being clever getting Kyle to order stuff for me......then I announced to Tom with glee a parcel for him that was being delivered in two days......doh!!! 



Dark just after 4.30ish now.....drapes and blinds all closed for just after 5 tonight. I don`t mind winter so much once I`m in for the night and all cosy. 

Dinner was lovely....home made steak pie with puff pastry.......lush!! No room for dessert, but I did make a coconut cream cake today......might have a small slice of that later.....with a cup of tea.


----------



## Charade67

Another lazy day. It is cold and dreary today. A perfect day to stay inside.  DH turned on a football game and promptly fell asleep in his recliner. 

We did venture out for lunch. ended up at Logan's Steakhouse. They had a few new items on the menu. This one amused me.





Realfoodfans said:


> Kev wants to clean the car inside and out this morning ready for our trip. Same as me with the house though I have to be chilled about that these days not leaving an empty house!


 I'm the same with the house. I hate coming home to a messy house. 



Lynne G said:


> as little one is just not a happy person when woken.


 I can totally relate. 



keishashadow said:


> It’s the new normal  Oh, so sick of that phrase.


 Same here. Also sick of "We're all in this together." This is NOT High School Musical. 



schumigirl said:


> Tom is the same....hates the thought of leaving anything plugged in overnight like that.....we trust the fridges/freezers/tv and so on....lol......I used to charge up one of my ipads overnight.......not anymore......there was a news story of one catching fire during the night.........same with dishwashers, now we always put the dishwasher on as soon as dinner is over.


I never thought about the dishwasher that way, We run ours at night all the time. 
I'm also guilty of leaving the phone or iPad  on the charger overnight. 



cam757 said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Been a while since I have been able to post.


Good to see you Cam. 

I have managed to wake dh up just by typing on the keyboard. He can sleep through thunderstorms, but tiny sounds wake him. 

I have no interest in the football game he has on. I have one last puzzle. I may start work on that.


----------



## macraven

I take a few hours away from the boards and everyone posts...

cam!
Great to see you touch base with us and let us know how you have been!

Bet you will quite enjoy the time off work that is starting for you.


----------



## Lynne G

And so, a Sunday night already.  Some more grocery shopping when told, nothing to eat in home.  Yeah, there is, but now we have more.  

Trash out, and dinner was butter chicken with lots of vegetables.  Easy meal.  If any left over, will bag up, and can eat again.  Not me, but DH is a good leftover eater, so I am sure he will get into it if some left over.

Cam, yep, a day off is such a good thing.  Yeah, I am sure you are busy this time of year.  

And I hope Agavegirl does enjoy Halloween this weekend in the Dark Side.  Safe travels to you this upcoming weekend.  


Thankfully, almost every Sunday night,


----------



## Sue M

Oops behind again.  It’s been an off week for me. So strange feeling, it’s been 1 yr since my mom has been gone. Where has the time gone?  

Last week had the sparkles freshened up and toner, hair was getting too gold.
Always feels good to get hair done.

Thursday I met up with a friend in Ft. Langley. It’s a quaint historic town. With cute cafes and shops. We had lunch at a restaurant with a nice outside patio that had heaters. Then we walked around the town and went into shops. I got some Christmas presents done for friends that I usually exchange with.  We grabbed a coffee before heading home and went down to the river to drink, passing by a film crew for Twilight Zone!  

Last night the usual suspects showed up for dinner- prime rib roast. So sad I can’t have mashed potatoes anymore!
Also youngest daughter came by but couldn’t stay for dinner.  

 Tonight looking forward to Dead shows!

Tomorrow I’m going to meet old work friends for lunch. We are trying a new place that opened nearby. It’s a newish chain but I’ve never been.

This morning I checked on my Nov flights. My return flight was changed :-(. I was leaving at 4:45, but that flight was canceled so now I’m leaving on a 7:00am flight, yuck. I was looking forward to an enjoyable relaxing last day at HRH. So many flights being canceled due to COVID. Alaska was one airline that rarely made schedule changes.

@keishashadow thanks. Yes pics were from iPhone.
@schumigirl I thought of you when we went past Twilight Zone film set!
Your absolutely right, avocado are good fats. Love them.
I love curry too. Many of the new builds here are built with a spice kitchen so the smell doesn’t permeate the house.
@tinydancer09 Happy belated birthday! Sounds like you had a great one!
@Monykalyn lol I thought of you with the old hen in stewpot remark!  Poor Princess T she’s not looking  very spiffy right now!
I have everyone on high CAA coverage, def worth piece of mind.
@macraven hope you’re enjoying the dead shows tonight!  Being 3 hrs behind I have a bit of a wait. 

Hello to every


----------



## macraven

Hi Sue !

The first year after losing a loved one is hard due to memories.

It was difficult for me when my parental units were at the one year mark of their passing.
Years after that kind of blend together for me.

Hope your day was spent with people you love.

It is always a downer when flights change, especially when you depart sooner than originally planned.

Enjoy your trip and be sure to drink a butter beer for me.
I never got around to having one on my trip.

Getting ready for tonight’s Fear and Beyond shows
Watching last weeks episode right now and looking forward to new episode later tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Another lazy day. It is cold and dreary today. A perfect day to stay inside.  DH turned on a football game and promptly fell asleep in his recliner.
> 
> We did venture out for lunch. ended up at Logan's Steakhouse. They had a few new items on the menu. This one amused me.
> View attachment 534639
> 
> 
> I'm the same with the house. I hate coming home to a messy house.
> 
> I can totally relate.
> 
> Same here. Also sick of "We're all in this together." This is NOT High School Musical.
> 
> 
> I never thought about the dishwasher that way, We run ours at night all the time.
> I'm also guilty of leaving the phone or iPad  on the charger overnight.
> 
> Good to see you Cam.
> 
> I have managed to wake dh up just by typing on the keyboard. He can sleep through thunderstorms, but tiny sounds wake him.
> 
> I have no interest in the football game he has on. I have one last puzzle. I may start work on that.




I do like the sound of that bacon!!

We were the same Charade......dishwasher went on before we went to bed, then we read of the fires, so we stopped and it has gone on after dinner since then. Same with the ipads and phones.......reading of these things catching fire made us make sure we were there when they were charging.

When our local fire department come round to replace smoke/carbon monoxide alarms and so on, one of them said he tells folks to think of things like that as candles....you wouldn`t go to bed leaving them burning.....

I`m a bit like that...can sleep through a thunderstorm or the phone ringing beside me  but, a bird tweets three miles away and I`m awake.......weird.






Sue M said:


> Oops behind again.  It’s been an off week for me. So strange feeling, it’s been 1 yr since my mom has been gone. Where has the time gone?
> 
> Last week had the sparkles freshened up and toner, hair was getting too gold.
> Always feels good to get hair done.
> 
> Thursday I met up with a friend in Ft. Langley. It’s a quaint historic town. With cute cafes and shops. We had lunch at a restaurant with a nice outside patio that had heaters. Then we walked around the town and went into shops. I got some Christmas presents done for friends that I usually exchange with.  We grabbed a coffee before heading home and went down to the river to drink, passing by a film crew for Twilight Zone!
> 
> Last night the usual suspects showed up for dinner- prime rib roast. So sad I can’t have mashed potatoes anymore!
> Also youngest daughter came by but couldn’t stay for dinner.
> 
> Tonight looking forward to Dead shows!
> 
> Tomorrow I’m going to meet old work friends for lunch. We are trying a new place that opened nearby. It’s a newish chain but I’ve never been.
> 
> This morning I checked on my Nov flights. My return flight was changed :-(. I was leaving at 4:45, but that flight was canceled so now I’m leaving on a 7:00am flight, yuck. I was looking forward to an enjoyable relaxing last day at HRH. So many flights being canceled due to COVID. Alaska was one airline that rarely made schedule changes.
> 
> @keishashadow thanks. Yes pics were from iPhone.
> @schumigirl I thought of you when we went past Twilight Zone film set!
> Your absolutely right, avocado are good fats. Love them.
> I love curry too. Many of the new builds here are built with a spice kitchen so the smell doesn’t permeate the house.
> @tinydancer09 Happy belated birthday! Sounds like you had a great one!
> @Monykalyn lol I thought of you with the old hen in stewpot remark!  Poor Princess T she’s not looking  very spiffy right now!
> I have everyone on high CAA coverage, def worth piece of mind.
> @macraven hope you’re enjoying the dead shows tonight!  Being 3 hrs behind I have a bit of a wait.
> 
> Hello to every



Never heard of such a thing?? Spice Kitchen?? What happens if you open doors and so on.......

Shame about the flight, and yes, it`s lovely getting your hair done.......makes you feel a little more sparkly.......





macraven said:


> Hi Sue !
> 
> The first year after losing a loved one is hard due to memories.
> 
> It was difficult for me when my parental units were at the one year mark of their passing.
> Years after that kind of blend together for me.
> 
> Hope your day was spent with people you love.
> 
> It is always a downer when flights change, especially when you depart sooner than originally planned.
> 
> Enjoy your trip and be sure to drink a butter beer for me.
> I never got around to having one on my trip.
> 
> Getting ready for tonight’s Fear and Beyond shows
> Watching last weeks episode right now and looking forward to new episode later tonight.



That`s true. When my dad died, someone told my siblings and I, it`s the firsts that are the hardest....the first Christmas, birthday, anniversary and so on.......




Monday and it`s cold! Most of us this morning are around high 40`s low 50`s this morning with a lot of rain around. We just have grey weather so far, but does feel a little chilly for sure.

Went to bed so early last night....we were both unbelievably tired and yawning our heads off at around 9.30. So, despite having watched scary movies, I slept all night and never moved apparently.......I love a good sleep like that.

And this really is something about nothing......but I`m so pleased with a new heat protector spray for my hair......it`s feeling softer than ever!

Heading out this morning but won`t be out long. Tom has a parcel coming and it`ll be here after 11. Lunch is a BLT again, but we have a bag of arugula and small cherry tomatoes, so will slice them up and just pile them on......BLT with a difference. Dinner is the pulled pork I made overnight on Saturday. Froze most of it, but looking forward to that tonight. Food sorted for the day.





































Happy Monday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a back to routine Monday for me.

Good Morning Schumi.  With your time change, this week, you are an hour earlier.  Bet a lighter starting morning. Nice sounding lunch and dinner.  

Sue, yeah with more than a couple time changes, my early morning arrival became a night one, and my night return became a mid afternoon one.  So lost park time I had planned and planned for.  But such it is, and yes, I would always want a nonstop direct flight than stopping even once.  Yep, enjoy being pampered having hair done.  

Charade, ah yes, would order that bacon item.  Dunkin’ Donuts has a bacon only item.  Yum, I do like crispy bacon.  

But, sadly, no bacon was purchased, so will have a bagel, as those were purchased this weekend.  Good enough, as toasted, will do that shortly.  As an another routine, yes tea with breakfast.  Well, tea enjoying first, now.

Overcast again, so no sun to see for days, says the weather guy.  But indeed, a warmer night, and ten degree warmer day, then we had yesterday.  Was a rain showers, cool windy day, yesterday. Dreary week. The rain is here to stay, a rainy week we will have.  Including rain to arrive Thursday, thanks for the around 2 inches of predicted rain, Zeta.  

And so,


----------



## Realfoodfans

Late morning hello.  We had to have one of the car’s at the garage for 8am so we were up and out early.  Baking with L this morning.  Home pumpkin trail and treats this afternoon but otherwise stopping in and a fairly quiet day today.

Sue - hello and sending hugs for you.  It would have been Dad’s 94th birthday next week so I’m in sync with your emotions as my first without him.

Heading back to the kitchen now x


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> Same here. Also sick of "We're all in this together." This is NOT High School Musical.


It’s all Kumbaya until the first person runs out of toilet paper


macraven said:


> I take a few hours away from the boards and everyone posts...


While the   away, the  will play


Sue M said:


> Last night the usual suspects showed up for dinner- prime rib roast.


Droool
I’m drawing a blank for tonight.  Need to stick my head into freezer   First package wins


Sue M said:


> Tonight looking forward to Dead shows!


such a strong season thus far!

Skipped/tapped the kiddie version to watch the  1st ep of HBOs Undoing. Nicole Kidman, Hugh Grant  & Donald Sutherland. So far so good, reminds me of an understated big little Lies a bit


macraven said:


> is always a downer when flights change, especially when you depart sooner than originally planned.


Yep, especially when they shift from multiple offerings to just one. Was relieved, Once the dust settled thus far, there’s been at least one NS open per day for flights I’ve needed

got the email from SWA indicated  that as of 12/1 they will start selling middle seats again. At least they offered full refund


----------



## Lynne G

. Woot!


----------



## Disxuni

@Charade67 I've been three times I really love it! I think one of my friend's in particular will enjoy it a lot more than CB. One of my other friend's and I enjoyed CB due to it's nostalgic factor and it's appearance, but my other is more refined and she didn't like the food court environment, or food. So, I think she'll be more pleased with the Hard Rock. Also, I was lucky as I booked way ahead of time and right before they officially announced no HHN, so pricy, but lower than usual during this time.

BACON ON A STICK? Are we at Disney? I say that, because I don't recall Universal having something like that.

@tinydancer09 Maybe my spider senses were tingling, but yeah I ended up booking a couple of reservations the other day. Normally, I don't, but I've been hearing about the parks closing due to capacity. Which even though we don't plan on going that's a sign that it's clearly quite busy right now. Also, got an email giving recommendations on how to plan our days there. Only booked for dinner as I do know of all our plans at the moment and my friend's kind of what to do whatever they wish spur of the moment. However, I might ask them about lunch too.

@keishashadow I remember when they first came out! I remember thinking those looked amazing. An awesome and great way to introduce coding to people in a very exciting and interactive way! I also like that they have the organization Girls Who Code, because I think it's nice for them encouraging that they can do it as well. It's rare to even get a couple of women in my classes. A couple of times I was the only one.

@cam757 Nice that you able to have some time for yourself.

@schumigirl I was unaware that different countries do the time change at different times. So that was interesting to discover. I was only made aware as I was playing a game that was largely EU based that they put out a notification for game players of the time change. A few years ago I even found out Arizona doesn't even do it at all. 

@Lynne G I CAN'T WAIT FOR HALLOWEEN! Woo!

@macraven I hope your show was really good, per usual! 

Hope all the homies are having a good Monday!


----------



## macraven

Hi disxuni!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, a back to routine Monday for me.
> 
> Good Morning Schumi.  With your time change, this week, you are an hour earlier.  Bet a lighter starting morning. Nice sounding lunch and dinner.
> 
> Sue, yeah with more than a couple time changes, my early morning arrival became a night one, and my night return became a mid afternoon one.  So lost park time I had planned and planned for.  But such it is, and yes, I would always want a nonstop direct flight than stopping even once.  Yep, enjoy being pampered having hair done.
> 
> Charade, ah yes, would order that bacon item.  Dunkin’ Donuts has a bacon only item.  Yum, I do like crispy bacon.
> 
> But, sadly, no bacon was purchased, so will have a bagel, as those were purchased this weekend.  Good enough, as toasted, will do that shortly.  As an another routine, yes tea with breakfast.  Well, tea enjoying first, now.
> 
> Overcast again, so no sun to see for days, says the weather guy.  But indeed, a warmer night, and ten degree warmer day, then we had yesterday.  Was a rain showers, cool windy day, yesterday. Dreary week. The rain is here to stay, a rainy week we will have.  Including rain to arrive Thursday, thanks for the around 2 inches of predicted rain, Zeta.
> 
> And so,
> View attachment 534687




Yes, it`s much lighter in the mornings for a while.......then slowly starts to darken......I like it when the sun shines though. 





keishashadow said:


> It’s all Kumbaya until the first person runs out of toilet paper
> 
> While the   away, the  will play
> 
> Droool
> I’m drawing a blank for tonight.  Need to stick my head into freezer   First package wins
> 
> such a strong season thus far!
> 
> Skipped/tapped the kiddie version to watch the  1st ep of HBOs Undoing. Nicole Kidman, Hugh Grant  & Donald Sutherland. So far so good, reminds me of an understated big little Lies a bit
> 
> Yep, especially when they shift from multiple offerings to just one. Was relieved, Once the dust settled thus far, there’s been at least one NS open per day for flights I’ve needed
> 
> got the email from SWA indicated  that as of 12/1 they will start selling middle seats again. At least they offered full refundView attachment 534707




lol.....kumbaya indeed!!! 

Pulled pork here tonight Janet......yes, think many of us have the fall sweater body this winter!! 






Disxuni said:


> @schumigirl I was unaware that different countries do the time change at different times. So that was interesting to discover. I was only made aware as I was playing a game that was largely EU based that they put out a notification for game players of the time change. A few years ago I even found out Arizona doesn't even do it at all.
> 
> Hope all the homies are having a good Monday!



Yes, we do somethings different as well as time zones. Our Father`s Days are the same, but we have our Mother`s Day in March not May. Means I get to celebrate twice as we like to go to Orlando in May........

Hope you have a good day too........



So far we`ve had rain, sun, cool wind and now it`s just grey. 

Have done some baking today.....nothing fancy, just a cherry madeira cake, bit like pound cake and some blueberry muffins, a couple will do breakfast tomorrow.....

And now time for mid afternoon cuppa.........


----------



## Sue M

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. Yep, firsts are hard.

@macraven  I’ll try having a butter beer for you, frozen is my fav. My friend & I may share one.  Stupid diabetes wrecks everything.  So many temptations at the parks.  Loved both Dead eps last night. World is getting better!

@schumigirl I never heard of a spice kitchen either. While I was on a neighbourhood walk with my friend there was an open house lol! New build. So we decided why not. I had to ask realtor why there was A small kitchen off the main kitchen. I am not sure how it works, maybe extra ventilation to prevent smells escaping. 
My brothers dishwasher caught on fire. They did same, put on before bed. Good thing one of their sons decided to go downstairs for a snack. 
 Mmmm BLT sounds great. Arugula is my fav.
Weather has turned cold here too.

@Lynne G  so sad about airline changes.  And coming from the west coast the best I can do with early morning flight is a 5pm arrival  so I had booked a red eye so I could arrive early morning.  But  on weekend they don’t have the 5pm flight offered so they put me on a flight that didn’t arrive till midnight.  I’m glad I changed to arrive a day earlier.  Now with departure changed to leave at 7am I would have lost almost 2 days of vacay. 
I guess all airlines are scrambling. My flight is almost direct! I have to take a puddle jumper to SeaTac. By the time flight reaches altitude iTS time to start decent. Then from SeaTac to MCO it’s direct. In the past I sometimes made the 3hr drive to SeaTac if price difference is worth it.

@Realfoodfans hugs to you.  And hope your baking went well!

@keishashadow I‘m going to have to look up that HBO show. Great cast.

Weather has been cold the past few days. But supposed to warm up in a day or 2 sadly with rain on the way. 
Going to get nails done this morning then meet some friends for lunch.
I think after Christmas I’ll take a break from shellac nails. Or Dip.  Not like I’m working anymore or going out a lot. I think just a coat of clear gloss will be fine.


----------



## Sue M

@Disxuni I‘m looking forward to checking out CB!  Have my arrival night booked there then transfer to HRH The next day.


----------



## macraven

I have tried all the butter beer and my favorite is the frozen


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Morning! Snowed all day here yesterday and some of it stuck around! Mac please send some sunshine and warm weather! In exchange I offer you bacon and tacos. New Disney Christmas merch dropped today and I think the snow made me buy way more of it than I intended. Oh well Spirit Jersey's go with anything right?

Went to the store and got the supplies to make a spicy sausage, potato, and beer cheese soup. Thinking I'll make that for dinner so then we can have leftovers for lunch the next couple of days. 

Stay warm folks and Happy Halloween week!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Dix, Schumi, Julie, Mac, Sue, Keisha and Elsa all here.  

Kids were told to mail letters. Think food will be in hands when they come home?  Probably.  

Nope, will not drink any kind of Butter-beer.  May take a sip from my older one’s drink, but that’s it.  Little one will not drink it either.  

And yeah, holidays are always good for loving memories.  Mother’s Day this year was hard, but think Christmas will be just as hard.  Though as always in our hearts, happy memories should rule the day. 

Saw a post on Facebook UOP page, that tribute store was having a sale.  Hope that is true for those looking to buy in that store.  I did, but other than AP discount, no other, when I was there.  

Never stayed at CB, but many do enjoy it there.  So far sticking to the top 3 and SF.  Not really feeling the lower tired resorts, but I still like the idea can easily walk to VB from CB, as I enjoy at least a few times to go to VB during my stay.  But never really had an issue with the buses, though massive lines one time to return, and packed buses sometimes when going.  

Ooh, a request to buy that fancy coffee.  I guess.  They better have food if they are getting coffee now.  No cooking lunch.  Yeah, that’s fine.  Did snack on some crackers earlier.  Hungry for some reason.  

Yay, it’s afternoon now.  

And yep, soon, it will be lighter out in the morning, then dark when waking and dark when ending work day.  Time of year.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> I have tried all the butter beer and my favorite is the frozen


definatley!  Frozen is far superior!



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Morning! Snowed all day here yesterday and some of it stuck around! Mac please send some sunshine and warm weather! In exchange I offer you bacon and tacos. New Disney Christmas merch dropped today and I think the snow made me buy way more of it than I intended. Oh well Spirit Jersey's go with anything right?
> 
> Went to the store and got the supplies to make a spicy sausage, potato, and beer cheese soup. Thinking I'll make that for dinner so then we can have leftovers for lunch the next couple of days.
> 
> Stay warm folks and Happy Halloween week!


yum that soup sounds delish. Aside from the sausage, sounds like LeCellier soup. 
I love the spirit jerseys but the fit is wrong on me. Really big on top then narrow around hips.  Not a great look on me. Wish they had more of a woman's fit vs unisex.  


Lynne G said:


> Yay, Dix, Schumi, Julie, Mac, Sue, Keisha and Elsa all here.
> 
> Kids were told to mail letters. Think food will be in hands when they come home?  Probably.
> 
> Nope, will not drink any kind of Butter-beer.  May take a sip from my older one’s drink, but that’s it.  Little one will not drink it either.
> 
> And yeah, holidays are always good for loving memories.  Mother’s Day this year was hard, but think Christmas will be just as hard.  Though as always in our hearts, happy memories should rule the day.
> 
> Saw a post on Facebook UOP page, that tribute store was having a sale.  Hope that is true for those looking to buy in that store.  I did, but other than AP discount, no other, when I was there.
> 
> Never stayed at CB, but many do enjoy it there.  So far sticking to the top 3 and SF.  Not really feeling the lower tired resorts, but I still like the idea can easily walk to VB from CB, as I enjoy at least a few times to go to VB during my stay.  But never really had an issue with the buses, though massive lines one time to return, and packed buses sometimes when going.
> 
> Ooh, a request to buy that fancy coffee.  I guess.  They better have food if they are getting coffee now.  No cooking lunch.  Yeah, that’s fine.  Did snack on some crackers earlier.  Hungry for some reason.
> 
> Yay, it’s afternoon now.
> 
> And yep, soon, it will be lighter out in the morning, then dark when waking and dark when ending work day.  Time of year.


Yep, happy memories should be the focus. My daughter & I did a bit of reminiscing of funny memories. 
I’m looking forward to my 1 night at CB. But for going to parks I can’t ween myself away from the top 3. Express pass is so worth it.

Well no nails today, just as well my appt was changed to tomorrow.


----------



## keishashadow

First year after loved ones pass is brutal. Most agree time will lessen the Initial level of grief. Imo best u can realistic hope to achieve is a bittersweet vibe but I urge all to talk through their feelings to a receptive ear 



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Oh well Spirit Jersey's go with anything right?


Most not my cuppa but the red Xmas one is so cute, even I’m tempted


Lynne G said:


> Nope, will not drink any kind of Butter-beer. May take a sip from my older one’s drink, but that’s it. Little one will not drink it either.


Same, just too close to cream of soda  I have mused that a loaded one (rum?) might help the cause


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> @schumigirl I never heard of a spice kitchen either. While I was on a neighbourhood walk with my friend there was an open house lol! New build. So we decided why not. I had to ask realtor why there was A small kitchen off the main kitchen. I am not sure how it works, maybe extra ventilation to prevent smells escaping.
> My brothers dishwasher caught on fire. They did same, put on before bed. Good thing one of their sons decided to go downstairs for a snack.
> Mmmm BLT sounds great. Arugula is my fav.
> Weather has turned cold here too.



I cannot imagine that working......if you open a door or carry the food out of there....you`d still smell it?? Weird thing to have as a selling point......

How scary for your brothers son to discover that!!  

We love arugula...or rocket as we call it in the UK.....and is lovely on a BLT.





Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Morning! Snowed all day here yesterday and some of it stuck around! Mac please send some sunshine and warm weather! In exchange I offer you bacon and tacos. New Disney Christmas merch dropped today and I think the snow made me buy way more of it than I intended. Oh well Spirit Jersey's go with anything right?
> 
> Went to the store and got the supplies to make a spicy sausage, potato, and beer cheese soup. Thinking I'll make that for dinner so then we can have leftovers for lunch the next couple of days.
> 
> Stay warm folks and Happy Halloween week!
> 
> View attachment 534729




Snow???? Goodness.....seems far too early for that four lettered word......then I remember it`s November on Sunday!






keishashadow said:


> Same, just too close to cream of soda  I have mused that a loaded one (rum?) might help the cause













​I think my pulled pork tonight was the nicest ever! Will buy our pork from that butcher again.....slow cookers are the best though, they cook everything perfectly. 

After watching Friday the 13th last night......trying to decide which scary movie to watch tonight......will have a root through the DVD`s.......

Rain is back on and think it`ll be on all day tomorrow. Lovely. But, cosy night ahead again.......


----------



## macraven

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Morning! Snowed all day here yesterday and some of it stuck around! Mac please send some sunshine and warm weather! In exchange I offer you bacon and tacos.
> Stay warm folks and Happy Halloween week!
> 
> View attachment 534729


Will do .. sunshine on its way to you.

It is 77 here and the ac is still on.
Move South.

I’ll send you my weather for the bacon and tacos...


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Tacos are in the mail - should be there in time for taco Tuesday.


----------



## macraven




----------



## Sue M

Lunch was lovely. Always nice when we’re able to get together. I think we lingered almost 3 hrs!  
Sunny and cold, brrr. I think was 45f very unusual for here. We had record cold temps on weekend. But rain on the way. I think unfortunately it will cancel husbands Wednesday golf. 

@schumigirl yes, it was very lucky that brothers son went down to the kitchen. Everyone was already upstairs asleep.


----------



## Sue M

@keishashadow is Undoing scary?  Lol. Remember I’m in the chicken club!


----------



## macraven

Someone needs to put the porch light on so no one ends up with stubbed toes here.

Sue, were you the one that turned the light off tonight...jk


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Someone needs to put the porch light on so no one ends up with stubbed toes here.
> 
> Sue, were you the one that turned the light off tonight...jk



Another few weeks before I need a light on here in the mornings.......it`s quite light here in the am with the clock change.....but it`s not long till it starts to creep back darker........stubbed toes are bloomin painful!! 





Another early night last night.....my goodness I was shattered. I blame the change in the temperature and dark nights for being tired. So, didn`t see the end of the movie we were watching, will catch up on it tonight. It wasn`t that brilliant, not scary enough. 

Some of us have rain all day today here......we have to get rain around mid afternoon, so will get out this morning before it arrives. Tom`s parcel didn`t arrive yesterday so it`s coming today now....after midday. 

Going to have another burst of Christmas shopping today.......will get some stuff in the shops this morning and order a few things online too. Had a few ideas last night for folks. But, friends are all still doing the charity donation instead of Christmas cards again this year. We all spent a fortune on cards, special cards especially....so we all work out how much we would spend and donate it instead. I think this is our third or fourth year doing it now. I still send mum and immediate family cards though and my older aunts. But it adds up to a good donation every year. 

Boring breakfast this morning. No idea for the rest of the day yet.....





































Happy Tuesday..........​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.  One day to go until our trip and finally allowing a little excitement in!  Will not bring suitcases in until the children are in bed tonight as they have to go to their father for the rest of the week and J will be stressed if he thinks his Mummy will be in her own for 5 days.  However I can get everything ready on our bed later and have already packed my travel bag with books, drawing pad etc.

My favourite cousin now lives in Exeter with his new partner.  (He lost his previous partner to breast cancer 4 years ago).  We haven’t met her yet and he’s bringing her over to Sidmouth on Saturday so I’m looking forward to that.

The second car is still in the garage as the specific tyres Kev had requested had not arrived.  Em is meant to be meeting a friend and her daughter and walking with the children today at a nature trail in the hills so I’ve offered to take them and I will read or draw in the car.  She’s not insured on our new huge 7-seater (doesn’t want to be!).

Take out for us later I will pick it up after my hair appointment. J is having his cut too as their normal children hairdressers was fully booked for the holidays. Ian has known J all his life and understands his sensory needs so he will be comfortable with that.

Lynne when you say crackers what type do you mean?  Here our crackers are for with cheese etc.

@Elsaspiritanimal - snow! Wow - what area do you live in please?

Happy Tuesday all x


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, the time of day I can say a hello and Good Morning to those already having a nice morning, And bit earlier one for some, because of the time change.  So happy Tuesday to Schumi and Julie.  

Ah yes, a rainy day for us too, Schumi.  And a foggy one as well, this morning.  Even last night, little one wanted to show me an item she wanted.  Very dense fog last night as we drove.  Yeah, warmer weather, rain even overnight, steamy like the tropics, though not nearly as warm.  But in the 60’s for us, the highs this week, is seasonal.  Yay, no snow like Elsa, though we did have a good snow storm on Halloween a few years ago.  No trick or treating that year on Halloween, though many opened doors a few days later, when towns announced when trick or treating could be safely done. 

And so, Schumi and Julie are out and about today.  

Nice to have all different ways to celebrate the holidays, Schumi.  I am different, I usually don’t send cards to family, as see them mostly on the holidays.  But I still send cards to those the only time I generally only hear from them via a card, and they only hear from me that way too. It does add up, the stamps and cards.  Plus the time to do them.  I was a slacker last year, only sent a few.  Hope your shopping was successful.  

Julie, yay!  One more sleep.  Sweet thinking of kids as you pack.  And yay, pampering with haircut today.  Where I go, it is a family hair salon, so the lady that I prefer, has always done me, and the kids.  Hehe, now, the kids chauffeur me, as both like to drive. And yes, my crackers are those to go with cheese.  Saltines. Just thought no cheese with them yesterday.  

And ah yes, not only is it the third day of the week, it is Taco Tuesday.  


And I see Mac got Elsa’s letter:


So while Mac May be doing her Taco Bell run today, and my Taco Bell app dong said, last day to enjoy free Taco for base stolen in the baseball game the other day.  Eh, kids are not fond of latest box, so not their choice of food lately.  And the closet Taco Bell is further then other places we enjoy takeout from.  So yeah, 


Hehe, so however you enjoy a Taco today, made, or bought, yay!  You will be having a Taco Tuesday.  Woot!  

And thus, while still no bacon here, bagel it is, and well, tea.  Yes tea.  Therefore, to all the homies:


----------



## macraven

My Taco Bell run will be tonight 
My lunch meal will be bbq

All my meals are take outs 

Since Schumi did not make bacon this morning,
will just do lunch and dinner tonight ..


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Sue M said:


> I love the spirit jerseys but the fit is wrong on me. Really big on top then narrow around hips. Not a great look on me. Wish they had more of a woman's fit vs unisex.





keishashadow said:


> Most not my cuppa but the red Xmas one is so cute, even I’m tempted



I love spirit Jerseys way too much! Since I'm larger on the top the fit actually works out really well for me. But since I don't have any Christmas trips planned, I really wasn't supposed to get another spirit Jersey! Whoops but it was way too cute to pass up - I mean come on it has the puppy from Pirates on it! LOL



Sue M said:


> sounds like LeCellier soup.



Yeah I didn't even think of that soup but it is one of my faves! 



schumigirl said:


> Going to have another burst of Christmas shopping today.......will get some stuff in the shops this morning and order a few things online too. Had a few ideas last night for folks. But, friends are all still doing the charity donation instead of Christmas cards again this year. We all spent a fortune on cards, special cards especially....so we all work out how much we would spend and donate it instead. I think this is our third or fourth year doing it now. I still send mum and immediate family cards though and my older aunts. But it adds up to a good donation every year.



Wow what a good idea! I'm horrible about sending out cards anyway because usually we have family get togethers like Lynne. But this year I might need to send some cards...but I like this idea so I might just send a few and do the donation too. Lord knows this year especially its needed. 



Realfoodfans said:


> One day to go until our trip and finally allowing a little excitement in!



Yay for trips! So glad it is finally here for you and you can get excited now!!



Realfoodfans said:


> @Elsaspiritanimal - snow! Wow - what area do you live in please?





Lynne G said:


> But in the 60’s for us, the highs this week, is seasonal. Yay, no snow like Elsa



Wisconsin gal here. It usually isn't this bad this early, but November seems to have snuck in. Luckily it does look like this week will warm up into at least the 40's or low 50's a couple of days this week - now that I can handle a little better!  Looks like Mac did a good job sending a little warmth my way. Enjoy those tacos today! 

Hubby had to go into the office today - has been very rare lately so I have the home office to myself for a change! Think I'll make popcorn and other bad things for lunch that he wouldn't want.


----------



## Lynne G

Glad to hear warmer weather for you Elsa.  Yeah, house is usually quieter when DH is not working at home.  Yay, popcorn.  And picky eater little one, we eat lots of stuff she won’t eat, when she is not home.

Tea it is, house feels a bit cool.  But weather lady said will see some sun later today.  Woot!  Would be good if that happens as can do lunchtime walk.  Need to use those shades.


----------



## keishashadow

Sue M said:


> @keishashadow is Undoing scary?  Lol. Remember I’m in the chicken club!


There was a bit of blood for a split second. Thus far I’d call it a moody mystery


schumigirl said:


> Going to have another burst of Christmas shopping today


Same, afraid things are going to go to heck & will be hunkered down again ugh.  Some things, ala clothing & shoe brands with which I’m not familiar,  I prefer to not purchase online.



Realfoodfans said:


> One day to go until our trip and finally allowing a little excitement in!


Whoohooo


Lynne G said:


> Nice to have all different ways to celebrate the holidays, Schumi. I am different, I usually don’t send cards to family, as see them mostly on the holidays. But I still send cards to those the only time I generally only hear from them via a card, and they only hear from me that way too. It does add up, the stamps and cards. Plus the time to do them. I was a slacker last year, only sent a few. Hope your shopping was successful.


Still feel bad making the call to extended family that Thanksgiving, xmas & NYE are off.  Will still invite the kids of course.  What’s funny is after expressing disappointment the 2nd thing mentioned was “how about Easter?”   Guess they like the food 


macraven said:


> All my meals are take outs


Have noticed when just the 2 of us, will grab it at least once a week. 

Cooking & baking have always been a creative outlet for me.  Would miss it terribly if not able to tinker in the kitchen.

That said, all i could muster yesterday was burgers & fries (did get a bit fancy & make them loaded).  Today is still a mystery.  Will wait till i get back home to see what speaks to me.


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> I mean come on it has the puppy from Pirates on it! LOL


makes perfect sense to me


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Keisha, when I say family, just my siblings and their spouses, with my kids and sometimes my youngest niece. And usually in time for dessert, my second oldest niece and her young family.  We all feel safe with each other.  And yeah, any day I don’t have to cook.  Yay.  Though I do not mind cooking.  And baking, when the weather gets cooler.  Hehe, little one asked if our baking weekend in December is still a go.  I hope so, but won’t probably bake as much.  I doubt neither DH or I will be back in the office any time soon.  So any baking share I get, will be mostly just for us.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Nice to have all different ways to celebrate the holidays, Schumi.  I am different, I usually don’t send cards to family, as see them mostly on the holidays.  But I still send cards to those the only time I generally only hear from them via a card, and they only hear from me that way too. It does add up, the stamps and cards.  Plus the time to do them.  I was a slacker last year, only sent a few.  Hope your shopping was successful.



I actually love doing all the cards. I used to send out dozens and still do send some to family whether I see them or not. Always did hand cards when we saw family at Christmas too....I didn`t know people didn`t if you met up.....again, different strokes.

There are many folks we keep in touch with at Christmas, so I still send them, but I do add the money I would have saved to the Charity too. It`s really the special cards that we as friends all sent to one another we wanted to cut back on. 

It could easily be over a £100 by the time you added them all up. I have several large groups of friends that we deem "special" so special cards cost added up. 

It does make a good donation though. 

Ended up not going out today at all.......got what I wanted online.....yay!





macraven said:


> My Taco Bell run will be tonight
> My lunch meal will be bbq
> 
> All my meals are take outs
> 
> Since Schumi did not make bacon this morning,
> will just do lunch and dinner tonight ..





Oh no bacon!!!! I forgot.....will make up for it tomorrow......tell Tom....Bacon on Wednesday........he won`t argue that one...





Elsaspiritanimal said:


> I love spirit Jerseys way too much! Since I'm larger on the top the fit actually works out really well for me. But since I don't have any Christmas trips planned, I really wasn't supposed to get another spirit Jersey! Whoops but it was way too cute to pass up - I mean come on it has the puppy from Pirates on it! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I didn't even think of that soup but it is one of my faves!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a good idea! I'm horrible about sending out cards anyway because usually we have family get togethers like Lynne. But this year I might need to send some cards...but I like this idea so I might just send a few and do the donation too. Lord knows this year especially its needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for trips! So glad it is finally here for you and you can get excited now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wisconsin gal here. It usually isn't this bad this early, but November seems to have snuck in. Luckily it does look like this week will warm up into at least the 40's or low 50's a couple of days this week - now that I can handle a little better!  Looks like Mac did a good job sending a little warmth my way. Enjoy those tacos today!
> 
> Hubby had to go into the office today - has been very rare lately so I have the home office to myself for a change! Think I'll make popcorn and other bad things for lunch that he wouldn't want.
> 
> View attachment 534907




It`s a brilliant idea isn`t it! We`ve done it for several years now and the charities are very grateful, and yes, I think this year moreso. 

I have no idea what a spirit jersey is???







keishashadow said:


> View attachment 534916
> 
> There was a bit of blood for a split second. Thus far I’d call it a moody mystery
> 
> Same, afraid things are going to go to heck & will be hunkered down again ugh.  Some things, ala clothing & shoe brands with which I’m not familiar,  I prefer to not purchase online.
> 
> 
> Whoohooo
> 
> Still feel bad making the call to extended family that Thanksgiving, xmas & NYE are off.  Will still invite the kids of course.  What’s funny is after expressing disappointment the 2nd thing mentioned was “how about Easter?”   Guess they like the food
> 
> Have noticed when just the 2 of us, will grab it at least once a week.
> 
> Cooking & baking have always been a creative outlet for me.  Would miss it terribly if not able to tinker in the kitchen.
> 
> That said, all i could muster yesterday was burgers & fries (did get a bit fancy & make them loaded).  Today is still a mystery.  Will wait till i get back home to see what speaks to me.
> 
> makes perfect sense to me



lol.....love the meme!!! 

Yes, I love cooking and find it very relaxing to cook anything really and play around with ingredients. Baking, I think I`d give myself a must try harder score......I like it, just not brilliant. My blueberry muffins i made yesterday didn`t make breakfast today so maybe I`m doing something right.....lol.....

Yes, don`t fancy leaving it till we are in a national lockdown again, and are without somethings......maybe I`m the panic buyer I hate so much now.......oh dear!!! 




4.30pm and it`d almost dark. Just been around the house putting on lamps everywhere. I do love the house lit up, I like to wander into a room and the lamps are already on....some folks think it`s a waste of electric.....I`m not asking them to pay my bills though.....I like cosy........

Dinner is chicken breasts stuffed with brie, cranberry and wrapped in parma ham......diced up roasted potatoes and I`m having roast parsips...no one else likes them, so will do everyone else carrots.......nice.


----------



## Sue M

@macraven oops!  Guilty as charged!  Sorry about any stubbed toes.

@schumigirl I fell asleep with TV on last night too!  It’s these dark nights!

@Realfoodfans yay for trip! Safe travels.

@Lynne G rain will be coming here too. Very grey dreary morning yuck. 
I’ve slacked off Christmas cards too. Mostly send to out of town people but started doing E cards too.

@Elsaspiritanimal jealous the spirt jersey fits you!  They are super cute!

@keishashadow ok lol. I’ll give it a go. I looked it up and read the show info and wasn’t sure! I don’t mind blood and guts. I watched Game of Thrones lol! Just don’t do scary!

Going to get nails done today.  On the way is a garden shop. Going to get some garlic to plant. We decided to try to grow our own this year. 
Stopping at the big Costco near nails. Will look around at clothing. They get high end brands. Also have to return a jacket. Looked better in photo than on me. 
Happy Taco Tuesday!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, did u see Orlando informer says just announced, 2021 first HHN house is Puppet Theatre: Captive Audience.  Woot!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

schumigirl said:


> I have no idea what a spirit jersey is???



What??  LOL

It is basically an oversized heavy tshirt that has different cute themes or designs from Disney. A very good marketing job because I usually want all of them! Here is the one in question:



I have a couple Haunted mansion designs, some halloween, a basic Mickey, etc. They are comfy and fun to wear to the parks or around the house!


----------



## schumigirl

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> What??  LOL
> 
> It is basically an oversized heavy tshirt that has different cute themes or designs from Disney. A very good marketing job because I usually want all of them! Here is the one in question:
> 
> View attachment 534932View attachment 534933
> 
> I have a couple Haunted mansion designs, some halloween, a basic Mickey, etc. They are comfy and fun to wear to the parks or around the house!



lol......Elsa you have to forgive me ....complete Non Disney person here......I thought it might have been some kind of American Football jersey.......lol.....

I do have a few haunted mansion and TOT things around our home I have to admit to........that’s about it.......




Rained a lot this afternoon, but clear sky tonight. Going to be a nice day tomorrow, just very chilly.

Just watched the rest of the movie Hereditary.......utter tosh! Won’t watch that one again.

Psycho or The Shining tonight..........


----------



## Realfoodfans

Busy day - tired now.  Just going to watch Bake Off then finish packing and put everything ready in the lounge so we can quickly load up in the morning and be on our way.  Not too early as J is concerned at us leaving before they go so think we will have an hour with him before we leave.  So sad that he worries so much but we reassure him constantly and promised we will be home before him.
Hope everyone has a good evening x


----------



## Sue M

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> What??  LOL
> 
> It is basically an oversized heavy tshirt that has different cute themes or designs from Disney. A very good marketing job because I usually want all of them! Here is the one in question:
> 
> View attachment 534932View attachment 534933
> 
> I have a couple Haunted mansion designs, some halloween, a basic Mickey, etc. They are comfy and fun to wear to the parks or around the house!


So cute!  


schumigirl said:


> lol......Elsa you have to forgive me ....complete Non Disney person here......I thought it might have been some kind of American Football jersey.......lol.....
> 
> I do have a few haunted mansion and TOT things around our home I have to admit to........that’s about it.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rained a lot this afternoon, but clear sky tonight. Going to be a nice day tomorrow, just very chilly.
> 
> Just watched the rest of the movie Hereditary.......utter tosh! Won’t watch that one again.
> 
> Psycho or The Shining tonight..........


Here’s Johnny!



Realfoodfans said:


> Busy day - tired now.  Just going to watch Bake Off then finish packing and put everything ready in the lounge so we can quickly load up in the morning and be on our way.  Not too early as J is concerned at us leaving before they go so think we will have an hour with him before we leave.  So sad that he worries so much but we reassure him constantly and promised we will be home before him.
> Hope everyone has a good evening x


safe travels!


----------



## macraven

Realfoodfans said:


> Busy day - tired now.  Just going to watch Bake Off then finish packing and put everything ready in the lounge so we can quickly load up in the morning and be on our way.  Not too early as J is concerned at us leaving before they go so think we will have an hour with him before we leave.  So sad that he worries so much but we reassure him constantly and promised we will be home before him.
> Hope everyone has a good evening x


Safe travels Julie


----------



## Realfoodfans

Thank you Mac.  Night all - off to listen to one of my old radio programmes x


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Ooh, did u see Orlando informer says just announced, 2021 first HHN house is Puppet Theatre: Captive Audience.  Woot!


Haha that name could easily be an apt pun for those of us eagerly awaiting news of next year!

Guilty as charged, had to jump thru hoops to book BWV a few days ago for fall 2021 trip. Walking forward another for usual after thanksgiving trip Which I find utterly ridiculous that it’s gotten to that point with popular resorts/dates eleven months out. 

Anyhoo, thanks for the info.  I don’t follow OI. Is it an official U HHN announcement or a Rumor/leak?


schumigirl said:


> do have a few haunted mansion and TOT things around our home I have to admit to........that’s about it.......


Pretty sure no room is disney or U free in my home, even if of the semi hidden variety


----------



## keishashadow

Followed  lynnes breadcrumbs


----------



## Lynne G

Neat catch Keisha.  Will be a spooky house, with what looks like lots of scare places for the actors.  

Safe travels, Julie.  So nice to get away for a few days.


----------



## Charade67

Evening everyone. I missed almost 2 days and feel like I am so far behind. Sunday night I had insomnia and barely slept. I did manage to doze off a bit early Monday morning. I dreamed that I was visiting England. I was somewhere in the country, so I needed to rent a car. I was really stressed about having to drive. Needless to say, I was dead tired all of Monday. I managed to get decent sleep Monday night, but was still tired today. 

Some good news - I talked to my mom today and she is now walking with just the use of a cane. 



keishashadow said:


> It’s all Kumbaya until the first person runs out of toilet paper


I think we may have enough to last until the end of the year. Back when it was so hard to find I was buying a package every time I saw some in the stores. I sent some of it to school with B.



Disxuni said:


> I've been three times I really love it! I think one of my friend's in particular will enjoy it a lot more than CB. One of my other friend's and I enjoyed CB due to it's nostalgic factor and it's appearance, but my other is more refined and she didn't like the food court environment, or food. So, I think she'll be more pleased with the Hard Rock. Also, I was lucky as I booked way ahead of time and right before they officially announced no HHN, so pricy, but lower than usual during this time.


Good to hear such a glowing review. I have only stayed at a Universal hotel once, and it was the Royal Pacific.



macraven said:


> I have tried all the butter beer and my favorite is the frozen


 I have not tried the frozen kind yet. The first time i had butter beer I really liked it. The next time I had it it seemed too sweet. 



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Morning! Snowed all day here yesterday and some of it stuck around! Mac please send some sunshine and warm weather! In exchange I offer you bacon and tacos. New Disney Christmas merch dropped today and I think the snow made me buy way more of it than I intended. Oh well Spirit Jersey's go with anything right?


Snow? Yikes. Too soon. I love the Disney spirit jerseys, but don't like the high price. 



schumigirl said:


> But, friends are all still doing the charity donation instead of Christmas cards again this year. We all spent a fortune on cards, special cards especially....so we all work out how much we would spend and donate it instead. I think this is our third or fourth year doing it now. I still send mum and immediate family cards though and my older aunts. But it adds up to a good donation every year.


I haven't sent Christmas cards in years. I love the idea of the charity donation. We usually get gifts for a child in need each Christmas and sometimes  buy stuff for the animal shelter. 



Realfoodfans said:


> One day to go until our trip and finally allowing a little excitement in!


Have a great time. 



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> It is basically an oversized heavy tshirt that has different cute themes or designs from Disney. A very good marketing job because I usually want all of them! Here is the one in question:


That's a really cute shirt. 



schumigirl said:


> Psycho or The Shining tonight..........


I have never seen all of Psycho. Just clips. I don't usually like scary movies, but feel that I should watch that one since it is a classic. 

Time for sleep. Good night!


----------



## macraven

I am
Happy to read your mom has made progress charade!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Haha that name could easily be an apt pun for those of us eagerly awaiting news of next year!
> 
> Guilty as charged, had to jump thru hoops to book BWV a few days ago for fall 2021 trip. Walking forward another for usual after thanksgiving trip Which I find utterly ridiculous that it’s gotten to that point with popular resorts/dates eleven months out.
> 
> Anyhoo, thanks for the info.  I don’t follow OI. Is it an official U HHN announcement or a Rumor/leak?
> 
> Pretty sure no room is disney or U free in my home, even if of the semi hidden variety




I think that`s our home too....but only with Universal merchandise. My friends granddaughter asked if all our mugs were from Universal......er, we may have some that aren`t.......





Charade67 said:


> Evening everyone. I missed almost 2 days and feel like I am so far behind. Sunday night I had insomnia and barely slept. I did manage to doze off a bit early Monday morning. I dreamed that I was visiting England. I was somewhere in the country, so I needed to rent a car. I was really stressed about having to drive. Needless to say, I was dead tired all of Monday. I managed to get decent sleep Monday night, but was still tired today.
> 
> Some good news - I talked to my mom today and she is now walking with just the use of a cane.
> 
> I think we may have enough to last until the end of the year. Back when it was so hard to find I was buying a package every time I saw some in the stores. I sent some of it to school with B.
> 
> Good to hear such a glowing review. I have only stayed at a Universal hotel once, and it was the Royal Pacific.
> 
> I have not tried the frozen kind yet. The first time i had butter beer I really liked it. The next time I had it it seemed too sweet.
> 
> Snow? Yikes. Too soon. I love the Disney spirit jerseys, but don't like the high price.
> 
> I haven't sent Christmas cards in years. I love the idea of the charity donation. We usually get gifts for a child in need each Christmas and sometimes  buy stuff for the animal shelter.
> 
> Have a great time.
> 
> That's a really cute shirt.
> 
> I have never seen all of Psycho. Just clips. I don't usually like scary movies, but feel that I should watch that one since it is a classic.
> 
> Time for sleep. Good night!



Glad your mum is walking better. 

Psycho isn`t that scary to be honest. The Shining is scarier......and that`s just Jack Nicholson!! We ended up watching The Shining last night and yes, it`s spooky alright.

Yes, the charity idea instead of special cards was a good one. We do still buy cards of course. Since Kyle was at school we always did the shoe box gifts, but got away from that last few years as our churches do specific gift ideas. There`s so many ways to help, even our grocery stores and larger pharmacies do "hand in a gift" for a child. 

I think this year lots of charities will be looking for all the help they can get. 





Off out this morning.....not the nicest of days and a little chilly......good excuse to wear new boots though!! 

Going by the doom and gloom in the news that Christmas might be a non event this year, decided to go on a splurge and stock up on goodies and anything long life.....I think Chocolate is long life.........

We`re set for wine and booze........we`ll be fine! 

Making lasagne for us tonight......the other two will have chicken mac n cheese.....easy dinners. Cooked the meat sauce last night, prefer it cooked the day before for flavours to enhance. 

Off to shop soon.........









































Have a wonderful Wednesday........​


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## Lynne G

Ah, see, with all that flashing and fog the new HHN house will have, camel’s giving the alert. Yay, a Wednesday is here, and get over that hump of a day, and woot woot can say Friday is here after two more sleeps.

Good Morning Schumi. Nice to do some shopping today.

Charade, glad mom is okay, and hope you get a good night’s sleep tonight.

Hey, DisneyLife is very early this morning. Good Morning to you. Hope all is well with you and family.

And so, other than routine, that is my planned Wednesday. Tea, yes, part of that routine. Off to get a refill. And eh, boring breakfast as well.

Wonderful Wednesday to all the homies.


----------



## Sue M

Good morning?  Eh, woke up at 3, again!  Can‘t get back to sleep. For 2nd night. Don’t know why 3:00 is the magical number.
Nails look nice again. Went to garden centre after and picked up garlic to plant, now have to clear out some planters.

@Charade67 good news about your mom!

@keishashadow Good clip. That’s the closest I’ll ever get to HHN lol!  BWV or BWI is one of the only WDW deluxe resorts I haven’t stayed at, that and CR. 
I was just reading WDW has let go of the remaining actors. No more Festival of The Lion King or other entertainment. So sad.

@Lynne if it wasn’t for your camel we wouldn’t know what day it is!


----------



## keishashadow

Today, another eye exam On agenda. Rain, rain-go away. Close to son’s house, will drive by with some provisions & lunch. I’m liking his work at home gig, get to see him more often


Charade67 said:


> Some good news - I talked to my mom today and she is now walking with just the use of a cane.


Sounds like somebody has been doing their PT! Good for her 


schumigirl said:


> I think this year lots of charities will be looking for all the help they can get.


Here they are gently suggesting people donate cash or GC vs donated gifts this holiday season.   They don’t expect to have the typical volunteers show up that are necessary to process; along with the extra time/space needed to let physical donations sit for 48 -72 hours to ‘decontaminate’.

Even the election polling places are having issues filling the compensated positions. Such a high percentage of volunteers typically are of an older demographic, majority of whom are taking suggested protocols seriously 

there is a movement locally, urging the college students who may be doing online semesters to dip their toes into the water. Many have picked up the slack at the Large drive up food bank Distribution sites. So nice to read!

.


----------



## keishashadow

Sue M said:


> I was just reading WDW has let go of the remaining actors. No more Festival of The Lion King or other entertainment. So sad.


I think they will reinstitute the high-production numbers after the pandemic passes But in a cost-saving way. More along the line of voices of America & jamminators in Epcot. Sigh

There was a bitter labor dispute with the talent, including safety Issues for the performers.   IMO this is more about cost savings than the safety factor for either employees or guests

I get it, costs need to be cut to keep the parks afloat. Doesn’t mean I have to like it or hear the sadness from the employees 

I still cringe re Disney refusing to launder the monkey costumes in FotLK on a regular basis. Ewww glad the performers were able to draw attention to that‘stinky’ issue a few years back & get it resolved.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 535055
> Today, another eye exam On agenda. Rain, rain-go away. Close to son’s house, will drive by with some provisions & lunch. I’m liking his work at home gig, get to see him more often
> 
> Sounds like somebody has been doing their PT! Good for her
> 
> Here they are gently suggesting people donate cash or GC vs donated gifts this holiday season.   They don’t expect to have the typical volunteers show up that are necessary to process; along with the extra time/space needed to let physical donations sit for 48 -72 hours to ‘decontaminate’.
> 
> Even the election polling places are having issues filling the compensated positions. Such a high percentage of volunteers typically are of an older demographic, majority of whom are taking suggested protocols seriously
> 
> there is a movement locally, urging the college students who may be doing online semesters to dip their toes into the water. Many have picked up the slack at the Large drive up food bank Distribution sites. So nice to read!
> 
> .



Funny I was thinking of you when I put up my usual Happy Wednesday meme today......don`t ask me why.......lol......love the cute doggy!

Yes, that`s what I meant, was money/donations are especially needed this year and not actual time from people. I agree, much of the volunteer demographic is much older, and yes, most are shielding. 

We have another food bank opening up a few towns away from us and their outlying areas.....so we certainly plan to make extra donations there. Sad when food banks are multiplying. Most of our grocery stores have carts you can drop stuff in on your way out, it`s heartening to see they are still being filled regularly. 





It was cool this morning, now the sun is out and it`s beautiful outside. Met up with two friends in the department store today, usually this is our lunch day with the gang.....so we went for coffee instead. 

Did get a few extra`s I wasn`t expecting to get today, and nice to see the Christmas stuff is mostly in stores now. I do love roaming around with the christmas music on and all the lights up, but think I may be done before that happens this year. Managing to get through my ever growing list. 

Tom wants a Toblerone. That`ll be easy.......

Had a large scone with jam and cream each for lunch......scones were huge hence having it for lunch. And strong pot of tea........


----------



## Lynne G

I feel so bad for the workers that got the brunt of the cost savings of the company.  As if not even one of them not needed.  Very sad.

Sue, hope you get a nap in today.  I get up an hour or so after your 3 am wake, but oh my.  Hope you get a good night sleep, and later awake time.  Yay, for pretty nails!

Keisha, food drive for filling out local food charities still a go starting this November. So many need it. Local polling places are to be open. I am lucky, and can walk to mine.

Yay, Schumi having a pot of tea. I’d certainly join ya. Virtually now. 

This morning is crawling.  Sigh.  Long day, but a warmer one, with that oh you loose, random rain shower.  Then a washout Thursday it will be.  And cool rain to boot.  Hey, at least they are predicting a drying weekend, so that full moon viewing should be perfect.  WOOT!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Charade67 said:


> Some good news - I talked to my mom today and she is now walking with just the use of a cane.



Woohoo that is great news! Always such a relief when good progress is made like that!



schumigirl said:


> Going by the doom and gloom in the news that Christmas might be a non event this year, decided to go on a splurge and stock up on goodies and anything long life.....I think Chocolate is long life.........



In theory it has a long life, but it has about a 2 day max shelf life at my house. 



schumigirl said:


> Off out this morning.....not the nicest of days and a little chilly......good excuse to wear new boots though!!



I love new boots! My MIL texted me yesterday so see if I liked any of the boots for sale on QVC for Christmas - I was like um yes thanks and Santa has good taste this year!! 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


>






Sue M said:


> I was just reading WDW has let go of the remaining actors. No more Festival of The Lion King or other entertainment. So sad.





keishashadow said:


> I get it, costs need to be cut to keep the parks afloat. Doesn’t mean I have to like it or hear the sadness from the employees



It is so sad hearing all of the performers being let go. I love going to the shows at Disney! I love any live entertainment and I hope they can bring some of this back before too long. 


Sun is out today woot! Getting up to 49 - might have to go run sprints outside or something! Or, you know, walk at a normal pace since I don't think I can sprint very well LOL. Have leftover rotisserie chicken so thinking I might made some Thai Red Chicken Curry to throw over rice for an good dinner tonight. Feeling like we need something with a little heat!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> I feel so bad for the workers that got the brunt of the cost savings of the company.  As if not even one of them not needed.  Very sad.
> 
> Sue, hope you get a nap in today.  I get up an hour or so after your 3 am wake, but oh my.  Hope you get a good night sleep, and later awake time.  Yay, for pretty nails!
> 
> Keisha, food drive for filling out local food charities still a go starting this November. So many need it. Local polling places are to be open. I am lucky, and can walk to mine.
> 
> Yay, Schumi having a pot of tea. I’d certainly join ya. Virtually now.
> 
> This morning is crawling.  Sigh.  Long day, but a warmer one, with that oh you loose, random rain shower.  Then a washout Thursday it will be.  And cool rain to boot.  Hey, at least they are predicting a drying weekend, so that full moon viewing should be perfect.  WOOT!




Tea is infusing as I type Lynne......can`t go wrong with a good old cup of tea. 





Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Woohoo that is great news! Always such a relief when good progress is made like that!
> 
> 
> 
> In theory it has a long life, but it has about a 2 day max shelf life at my house.
> 
> 
> 
> I love new boots! My MIL texted me yesterday so see if I liked any of the boots for sale on QVC for Christmas - I was like um yes thanks and Santa has good taste this year!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is so sad hearing all of the performers being let go. I love going to the shows at Disney! I love any live entertainment and I hope they can bring some of this back before too long.
> 
> 
> Sun is out today woot! Getting up to 49 - might have to go run sprints outside or something! Or, you know, walk at a normal pace since I don't think I can sprint very well LOL. Have leftover rotisserie chicken so thinking I might made some Thai Red Chicken Curry to throw over rice for an good dinner tonight. Feeling like we need something with a little heat!



I`d prefer the Thai Red Curry to chocolate! 

We are a family who can resist it so it seems......even my chocolate loving son doesn`t go into the goodie cabinets very often. 

Now, spicy chips and dips......they never last!!! 

I love boots!!! It`s part of my autumn routine to seek out the nicest winter boots I can find. Managed to get some new suede ankle boots and full length black leather ones this year. Tom doesn`t get it.......I can see him looking at all the other boots from previous years and wondering why not just wear them......lol......he never says it out loud though....... 

You have similar temps to us right now......yes, it feels like winter warming dishes time now........comfort food is essential


----------



## Realfoodfans

We are here and happy!  Even the road trip felt exciting.  We did two drive through stops for drinks and a snack and a short walk with Louie.  Then arrived and checked in and a walk on the beach.  Lovely they remember us and welcome back.

Windy and cool but the sun is shining and Louie is pinned to the window watching the waves blow over the promenade.

Time for afternoon tea (which I’m hoping I can bring up to our room).

Dinner at 7.30 - no need to plan yippee!


----------



## Lynne G

So enjoy reading live reports Julie.  Nice to be relaxing already.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Back from dinner and very full, I love fish so chose smoked trout to start, then haddock in a tasty sauce and finally plum and ginger trifle which was yummy!

We took Louie another walk before dinner and thankfully he settled in our bedroom while we were out and very happy when we came back.

Beautiful evening but went dark very quickly.


----------



## Lynne G

Looks beautiful Julie.

Bbq chicken with carrots and green beans, and bacon.  Yum!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 535044
> 
> Ah, see, with all that flashing and fog the new HHN house will have, camel’s giving the alert. Yay, a Wednesday is here, and get over that hump of a day, and woot woot can say Friday is here after two more sleeps.
> 
> Good Morning Schumi. Nice to do some shopping today.
> 
> Charade, glad mom is okay, and hope you get a good night’s sleep tonight.
> 
> Hey, DisneyLife is very early this morning. Good Morning to you. Hope all is well with you and family.
> 
> And so, other than routine, that is my planned Wednesday. Tea, yes, part of that routine. Off to get a refill. And eh, boring breakfast as well.
> 
> Wonderful Wednesday to all the homies.



Hi Lynne!

Yup we are great!!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Realfoodfans said:


> Beautiful evening but went dark very quickly.


Gorgeous picture!!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Today was an uneventful day. Hopefully tomorrow will be the same. I am really feeling the need to get out of the office for awhile. Thankfully we are only a month away from our Atlanta and Gatlinburg vacation. 



schumigirl said:


> Psycho isn`t that scary to be honest.


I think I have already seen the worst scenes. I keep saying I need to watch it, but haven't yet. 



schumigirl said:


> Going by the doom and gloom in the news that Christmas might be a non event this year, decided to go on a splurge and stock up on goodies and anything long life.....I think Chocolate is long life......


And you can probably freeze some of it to make it last longer. I have no idea what we will do for Christmas. We usually go to a friend's house, but probably not this year. 



Sue M said:


> Good morning? Eh, woke up at 3, again! Can‘t get back to sleep. For 2nd night. Don’t know why 3:00 is the magical number.


 I do that a lot too and it's usually around 3:00 as well. 



keishashadow said:


> Sounds like somebody has been doing their PT! Good for her


Mom has been a model patient. She hates not being independent, so she wanted to get back to normal as quickly as possible. 



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> It is so sad hearing all of the performers being let go. I love going to the shows at Disney! I love any live entertainment and I hope they can bring some of this back before too long.


I am hoping that they have some of the shows back by the time we go in May. I am wondering if Busch Gardens is going to do anything for Christmas this year. There Christmastown is almost all about the shows. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Beautiful evening but went dark very quickly.
> 
> View attachment 535144


That is a stunning picture. 

I feel like I should be doing something, but lack all motivation. Dh is at a martial arts class. I asked him to bring food home when he came. I have no idea what tonight's dinner will be.


----------



## macraven

Just finished catching up on the thread 

Had lost my internet yesterday early evening and checked in here when I had a connection early this morning.

pretty sure I will lose my internet connection again tonight as that nasty storm will hit my area by midnight

received a weather alert by midnight will have 100% rain until ??

Schools here announced this afternoon schools are closed tomorrow due to the storms.

I’m prepared!
I have cat food and the basics of bread, milk and eggs 
Lol


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

macraven said:


> received a weather alert by midnight will have 100% rain until ??
> 
> Schools here announced this afternoon schools are closed tomorrow due to the storms.
> 
> I’m prepared!
> I have cat food and the basics of bread, milk and eggs



Stay safe Mac! Hope you can...weather the storm....


----------



## macraven

Thanks Elsa

My house is on a ridge so my property won’t flood.
But the street I use once I leave my HOA to go anywhere would be closed as the creek will have flash floods.

My weather this October has been warm.
Mid to upper 70’s so far and still having the yard mowed weekly.

Hope all the homies are doing good!


----------



## Charade67

Just got a tropical storm warning alert from my local news station. Tomorrow is going to be fun. 🌧🌬


----------



## Monykalyn

Hey all!
Quick catch up and hi to all! 
REally need to get to bed as tomorrow is one of the places I actually get to onsite for!  Have to be swabbed (again-but tomorrow's is the 15 minute test while my others are the PCR ones). At least when  if I catch the 'rona I will know it right away.



Charade67 said:


> Well, after talking it over with dh we decided to take the plunge and reschedule for May. The new trip dates are May 22-31.


 It is a great time of year to go!


Lynne G said:


> Ooh, did u see Orlando informer says just announced, 2021 first HHN house is Puppet Theatre: Captive Audience.  Woot!


 Yes!! and the vid walkthrough! Walking Dead fans should recognize Greg Nicotero 


keishashadow said:


> Even the election polling places are having issues filling the compensated positions. Such a high percentage of volunteers typically are of an older demographic, majority of whom are taking suggested protocols seriously





keishashadow said:


> here is a movement locally, urging the college students who may be doing online semesters to dip their toes into the water


 OOOH my UCF kiddo is doing this! Went for training last weekend-it is a compensated position so she will make a little pocket money.


keishashadow said:


> There was a bitter labor dispute with the talent, including safety Issues for the performers. IMO this is more about cost savings than the safety factor for either employees or guests
> 
> I get it, costs need to be cut to keep the parks afloat. Doesn’t mean I have to like it or hear the sadness from the employees


 Ugh so sad. FotLK was my absolute, never miss show.  Which reminds me still haven't gotten my AP refund!! Need to remember to call and sit on hold forever I guess.

Has been cold and rainy past few days. Been double checking the chickens and making sure Princess Tiana is tucked between two of the fluffy hens to stay warm. At least she has the sense to stay in the covered and dry run when it is raining. Had to go chase the others in on Monday when temps started dropping with the rain.

And doggy has decided he will not go out in rain unless he has a human go with him. Not sure how we will survive the winter lol!

I don't have a night light...


----------



## Charade67

I’m rewatching the first season of The Mandalorian  before season 2 begins on Friday. I think this is an appropriate night light.


----------



## macraven

We have missed your night light charade and feels good you gave us one tonight!


----------



## Sue M

@keishashadow what a cute puppy face!  Hope your eyes are ok. I hope when they bring back the entertainment Festival of Lion King, Nemo, etc are back to their full production. Yes that costume problem was ridiculous. Disney didn’t have a leg to stand on with that one. Yuck.

@schumigirl always nice to get together with friends for lunch!  Our malls/stores are just starting to get Christmas stuff in.

@Lynne G nope, no nap for me today. No time. I was out doing errands, till about 3:00. Went to Old Navy and The Gap Christmas shopping for my daughters. And-picked up  Christmas masks!  2 packages. 5 per package.
Another damp dreary.

@Elsaspiritanimal sounds like a nice dinner. I love roasted chicken. A nice curry sauce to go with sounds nice.

@schumigirl yep, love boots!  But haven’t been shopping for any yet this year.  For winter walks around the neighbourhood and parks I love my Ugg’s. So cozy. Never thought I’d wear them but saw a pair on a great sale last year so bought them, turned out they’re so comfy and warm. Perfect for winter walks. I have grey. Wouldn’t mind picking up a tan pair.

@Realfoodfans yay you made it. Beautiful photo.  I love smoked fish too. My brother-in-law went fishing and caught some trout. It’s at the smokers now. He’s promised me some when it’s done.

@Charade67 it seems we are both on the same sleep (or lack of) schedule. I remember you saying you had the same problem. At least I don’t have to worry about functioning at work in the morning. So I can usually fall back asleep by 5:00 and get a couple more hours in. But when I worked id get so stressed I couldn’t get back to sleep. Ugh.

@macraven stay safe!  Are you on gas for cooking those eggs?  Hope your power isn’t out for long.

Damp grey day here. Misting but no real rain. Got some more Christmas presents done for the daughters.  And found a cute Grinch Christmas tee I’m going to pack for Uni trip 
Also picked up a couple of travel packs of sanitizer wipes.  
I found a small travel size can of Lysol aerosol spray. Does anyone know if I can pack it in my checked luggage?

I‘ll leave the light on, no stubbed toes!


----------



## Sue M

@Monykalyn poor PrincessT. Do you have a heat source in the coop?  My dogs hate the rain. and it rains lots this time of year!  They have coats so they don’t get wet. But have to trick them with snacks to get the leashes on. 
No idea what the PCR test is. Is that the regular one that goes up to your brain?

@Charade67 nice night light. I really want to watch that show.  But already pay mega bucks for tv service, Netflix, Prime, Apple. Ugh. Don’t want to pay for one more subscription just for one show!


----------



## macraven

no we only have electricity here
Have a gas line only to the fire
Place


----------



## Realfoodfans

Charade67 said:


> Just got a tropical storm warning alert from my local news station. Tomorrow is going to be fun. 🌧🌬


Stay safe x


----------



## Realfoodfans

Sue - how lovely to get the fish - Dad used to do the same for me.

Kev is out with Louie - I’ve been in the bath and a slower start!

Had some calls last night - first was good news from my nephew in London - they are expecting their first baby and everyone very happy for them - just a shame they are so far away - and for my lovely SIL who will be restricted to time with them but they said they are making their top floor that visitors can be comfortable.

Second call the sort you don’t want - one of Em’s best friends (and her daughter is L’s best friend) father died suddenly last night. Her parents have just bought a holiday home in Wales and should have all been there together for half term but restrictions stopped that. Not been unwell and a massive part of their lives - I see him regularly on the school run. So difficult when out of the blue like that.

We are booked at the Donkey Sanctuary this morning - one of our favourite places and many happy memories there.  We have supported it for many years and I used to walk our old dog there regularly as he loved it.

Will be large full English breakfast - yum!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, all stay safe with this Zeta storm.  We too have joined that heavy rain day, with lots of rain having already fallen, enough the traffic news said to reduce speed due to very wet roads.  Flood Warnings are in place until tomorrow morning.  3 inches of rain to fall before day’s end, then a just below freezing low for the overnight . High is 50, will feel very cool with all that rain.

Ack, Mac, already again losing power. At least no AC needed with that rain.

MonyK, so many tests.  Hope all is well.  And yeah, my female lab hated to go out in the rain. Yep, our deck right outside the door, was her bathroom on rainy days. My male lab, he loved the rain.  Would lay in a dug hole that became a mud puddle. Deck was also a cleaning station in the rain.  LoL. Neither, nor my boxer, needed a human out, luckily.  

Sue, I am sure you can put in checked luggage. I would just put in a sealed plastic bag, as may leak with change in altitude. I pack my suntan lotion that is an aerosol. Never had a leak, but I still put it in a gallon zip bag just in case.

Charade, older one is a fan of that show.  He is a big SW fan.  Cute light, thanks.  Was to bed early last night.  Was tired, as felt like a long day.  Though little one and I had a little fun at D&B yesterday, late afternoon.  Half price games day, so got us to enjoy some other game playing, then staring at a home screen.

Julie, nice you are enjoying your time there. Donkeys are so fun to watch.  Nice you support animal places like that.  And wonderful baby news. Another family member coming, how nice. So sad to hear of friend’s father passing.  Sending sympathy, peace and comfort to her family and friends. 

So, fitting that Zeta is giving so many the rain.  Thirsty Thursday is here.  Though with flood warnings, we clearly don’t need that much rain.  But yes, the need to stay hydrated is good no matter the weather.  And ah yes,



yay! That means tomorrow is Friday. Woot!

Tea for me. Take a drink, your choice.  And may all have a very


----------



## macraven

Stayed warm here during the night.
Granted only slept 5 hours due to wind and rain
Stayed at 75 and kept the ac on as it was humid 
( and its still humid)
So glad we had the huge tree removed weeks ago

Cats are taking a nap and I’ll join them soon

Hope all are fine that were in the storm area!


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning before going to work. Lots of rain here, but that seems to be the worst of it. I think Georgia got hit much harder. Some of my GA friends have  posted that they are without power.


----------



## schumigirl

Need a catch up from this morning........

Had a hospital appointment, and what a horrible morning to be out! Rain has been on all day and getting heavier now. 

The wing of the hospital I was in, is set off away from the main building, so hardly had interaction with anyone except for the folks I was there to see......nice and quiet. And the car park was half empty which is strange to see as usually you fight for a space. 

Home and had lunch though, I was starving when we got home. 

Dinner tonight is fish and chips for them.....I`m having some large shrimp and parma ham with rocket salad. I`m already looking forward to it......


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Hope all you on the east coast are able to stay dry and with power today! Cloudy and 37 here but at least no rain so far. 

Another busy day at work ahead for me but we are doing a fun Zoom team call for Halloween! I'm going to put on my best Nintendo Luigi hat and mustache and find a game play background to put on. Should be fun even if that is the only Halloween we get this year. And I'm pretty sure that means I should have lots of candy today. 

Have a great day homies!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Glad no storm problems yet for anyone.  

Nice to visit the Donkey Sanctuary though very different to “normal”. It is a beautiful location and very well supported.  It started out small scale many years ago by a lady called Elizabeth Svendsen and just grew and grew - donkeys are in dire need of help in many countries and in addition to rescue they run training and support overseas and usually onsite is a play school for children with additional needs - who get to spend time with the donkeys.
There are some beautiful garden areas too.

From there we drive to Budleigh Salterton which is a pretty coastal village with some good walks - then on to Exmouth - a larger seaside town where my parents had their holiday home for over 20 years and there we sat and watched the kite surfers for an hour - I counted 60 of them out on the water - amazing heights they were achieving because of the strong winds.

We are back in the hotel now for afternoon tea at 3.30 but Kev has nodded off so I may have to wait a little longer! I wish I could do the same but Louie and I are happy watching the surf and passers by.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, hope you work has been stress free. 

Elsa, sounds like a fun Zoom meeting. Cute idea for outfit. Funny, I was like do I have a spirit jersey? Looked in closet, yep, a Disney one too. Holiday Mickey one, I must have picked up a few years ago, when we were at Disney over the Christmas holiday.

So enjoying your live trip reports, Julie.  Another beautiful picture. Looks so lovely there.

Schumi, ah, busy this morning.  Yep, hope you enjoyed a big lunch.

Oh time for lunch.  DH went to get gas, so asked him to do a Wawa run, as just up the road, two blocks from the gas station. Hope he comes home soon, as I am getting hungry too.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Charade, hope you work has been stress free.


Two hours on hold with an insurance company. 

Hope everyone else is having a better day.


----------



## mckennarose

Hi all,
Quick check in.... I'm still here and ok.  Just going through a lot right now.

Not looking forward to snow tomorrow night, but I turned the hot tub up to 104 today and we'll be ready.

Youngest dd turned 21 and we had a small party.  Her boyfriend got accepted to the police academy so we're super proud.  We haven't done much else since my docs don't want me traveling or being around people.  But youngest will be on spring break in May and her boyfriend will be done with the Police academy in June so we're looking ahead for a trip.  If the docs give me the go-ahead, hubby and I will probably take a trip in the early spring.  This is the first year in a lllloooonnnnggg time that we haven't been to Florida a few times.  But we've been doing some short day trips around here to our beloved wineries and breweries.  Autumn in the Poconos is really beautiful!  The leaves are still turning, but almost done.  The maple tree in my backyard is turning yellow, so we'll be done soon.

I took the time off to finally start my etsy shop.  I'm only selling designs now, not products, but it's taken off and doing well so far.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Lynne G

Hi McK, glad you came to say hello, and hope you are doing better.  Kids sound like all doing well, with boyfriends too.  Yeah, colors of Fall, I like.  The cool, not so much.  Take care, and enjoy the Halloween weekend.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

mckennarose said:


> Her boyfriend got accepted to the police academy so we're super proud





mckennarose said:


> I took the time off to finally start my etsy shop. I'm only selling designs now, not products, but it's taken off and doing well so far.



Congrats on multiple levels Mckrose! Great news on the etsy shop and daughter's boyfriend being accepted into the police academy! You should be very proud indeed!


----------



## macraven

Mrose it is wonderful to see you here!

You have been missed.

Lots of events going on with your family and nice news about your family.

Hope you do get to have a trip in the spring. It’s always fun to have a change of scenery.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

mckennarose said:


> Hi all,
> Quick check in.... I'm still here and ok.  Just going through a lot right now.
> 
> Not looking forward to snow tomorrow night, but I turned the hot tub up to 104 today and we'll be ready.
> 
> Youngest dd turned 21 and we had a small party.  Her boyfriend got accepted to the police academy so we're super proud.  We haven't done much else since my docs don't want me traveling or being around people.  But youngest will be on spring break in May and her boyfriend will be done with the Police academy in June so we're looking ahead for a trip.  If the docs give me the go-ahead, hubby and I will probably take a trip in the early spring.  This is the first year in a lllloooonnnnggg time that we haven't been to Florida a few times.  But we've been doing some short day trips around here to our beloved wineries and breweries.  Autumn in the Poconos is really beautiful!  The leaves are still turning, but almost done.  The maple tree in my backyard is turning yellow, so we'll be done soon.
> 
> I took the time off to finally start my etsy shop.  I'm only selling designs now, not products, but it's taken off and doing well so far.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.



Hi Mck!

Glad to see you stopping by!

The Poconos is a very beautiful area!

You have a really cool Nascar track also that I love!

Sounds like plenty of good things happening so that’s nice for you.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Two hours on hold with an insurance company.
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a better day.



Hope tomorrow is a better day for you Charade......





mckennarose said:


> Hi all,
> Quick check in.... I'm still here and ok.  Just going through a lot right now.
> 
> Not looking forward to snow tomorrow night, but I turned the hot tub up to 104 today and we'll be ready.
> 
> Youngest dd turned 21 and we had a small party.  Her boyfriend got accepted to the police academy so we're super proud.  We haven't done much else since my docs don't want me traveling or being around people.  But youngest will be on spring break in May and her boyfriend will be done with the Police academy in June so we're looking ahead for a trip.  If the docs give me the go-ahead, hubby and I will probably take a trip in the early spring.  This is the first year in a lllloooonnnnggg time that we haven't been to Florida a few times.  But we've been doing some short day trips around here to our beloved wineries and breweries.  Autumn in the Poconos is really beautiful!  The leaves are still turning, but almost done.  The maple tree in my backyard is turning yellow, so we'll be done soon.
> 
> I took the time off to finally start my etsy shop.  I'm only selling designs now, not products, but it's taken off and doing well so far.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.



Nice to see you post mrose.......again, big congrats on all your good news........and happy to see you post......continued good wishes.........





Just had some sad news. One of our lovely ladies in the village has passed away suddenly. Her daughter just came to see us earlier to let us know. She was a lovely lady who was one of the first people to welcome us to this village when we moved down here. 

She always commented on how polite and well mannered Kyle was and how we should be so proud of him which we are of course. Genuinely had a good word to say about everyone. Sadly due to covid restrictions we won`t be able to go to her cremation, but we will go see her daughter and her when she comes home the night before the funeral next week, and we`ll go wave her off next week. 

Having an extra large glass of wine tonight.......


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Hi McK, glad you came to say hello, and hope you are doing better.  Kids sound like all doing well, with boyfriends too.  Yeah, colors of Fall, I like.  The cool, not so much.  Take care, and enjoy the Halloween weekend.


Thanks, and yes, I'm not looking forward to the cold either!  Do you still have some color down your way?


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Congrats on multiple levels Mckrose! Great news on the etsy shop and daughter's boyfriend being accepted into the police academy! You should be very proud indeed!


Thanks!  The youngest dd's boyfriend was supposed to go with us to Disney in May, but we had to cancel due to covid.  We're just trying now to figure out a time between youngest dd's college schedule and his academy schedule to go next year.  Fingers crossed!


macraven said:


> Mrose it is wonderful to see you here!
> 
> You have been missed.
> 
> Lots of events going on with your family and nice news about your family.
> 
> Hope you do get to have a trip in the spring. It’s always fun to have a change of scenery.


Thank you!  And thanks for checking in on me during my absence!  ((hugs))  


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Hi Mck!
> 
> Glad to see you stopping by!
> 
> The Poconos is a very beautiful area!
> 
> You have a really cool Nascar track also that I love!
> 
> Sounds like plenty of good things happening so that’s nice for you.


Thanks!  And thanks also for checking in on me while I was MIA!  Much appreciated!
Have you been up here?  The raceway is not far from me and my youngest dd has worked concessions there for the 500 and other races.  She may have waited on you if you were here within the past few years!


schumigirl said:


> Nice to see you post mrose.......again, big congrats on all your good news........and happy to see you post......continued good wishes.........


Thanks, and thanks for checking in on my while I was gone.  It meant a lot to be missed, as strange as that sounds!  Felling better and have a new appointment with the rheumatologist next month.  Better than January!


schumigirl said:


> Just had some sad news. One of our lovely ladies in the village has passed away suddenly. Her daughter just came to see us earlier to let us know. She was a lovely lady who was one of the first people to welcome us to this village when we moved down here.


I'm really sorry to hear that.  

Yesterday we saw that the AHL is postponed until Feb. 5th.  This is the first year in a while that we don't have season tix for the little Pens.  What a strange year.  So many thing we count on as "regular" things have been eliminated.  Not sure what the winter will bring, other than snow.  But we are healthy and together so we can't complain here.  

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Thanks, and thanks for checking in on my while I was gone.  It meant a lot to be missed, as strange as that sounds!  Felling better and have a new appointment with the rheumatologist next month.  Better than January!
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear that.
> 
> Yesterday we saw that the AHL is postponed until Feb. 5th.  This is the first year in a while that we don't have season tix for the little Pens.  What a strange year.  So many thing we count on as "regular" things have been eliminated.  Not sure what the winter will bring, other than snow.  But we are healthy and together so we can't complain here.
> 
> Stay safe everyone!



Thank you....certainly news we didn`t expect tonight.

No problem, we do worry when homies don`t post for a while .......and I know you`ll be glad to see the rheumatologist in January. And yes, we are also thankful of being together and healthy....


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

mckennarose said:


> Thanks, and yes, I'm not looking forward to the cold either!  Do you still have some color down your way?
> 
> Thanks!  The youngest dd's boyfriend was supposed to go with us to Disney in May, but we had to cancel due to covid.  We're just trying now to figure out a time between youngest dd's college schedule and his academy schedule to go next year.  Fingers crossed!
> 
> Thank you!  And thanks for checking in on me during my absence!  ((hugs))
> 
> Thanks!  And thanks also for checking in on me while I was MIA!  Much appreciated!
> Have you been up here?  The raceway is not far from me and my youngest dd has worked concessions there for the 500 and other races.  She may have waited on you if you were here within the past few years!
> 
> Thanks, and thanks for checking in on my while I was gone.  It meant a lot to be missed, as strange as that sounds!  Felling better and have a new appointment with the rheumatologist next month.  Better than January!
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear that.
> 
> Yesterday we saw that the AHL is postponed until Feb. 5th.  This is the first year in a while that we don't have season tix for the little Pens.  What a strange year.  So many thing we count on as "regular" things have been eliminated.  Not sure what the winter will bring, other than snow.  But we are healthy and together so we can't complain here.
> 
> Stay safe everyone!



Yes, I have been although it’s been since 2016 the last time I was out there.

I like Nascar and there is one place you could always count on finding me at in February is the Daytona 500!

Your welcome and it’s funny you posted today because the thought crossed my mind to check in again just today!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, when I was a kid, my dad loved watching the stock cars.  Many a year, saw the Pocono 500, and the Dover 500 with my parents.  Did not watch after I got a little older, as he stopped going in person due to health reasons.  He watched on the TV after that. Found other things to do when races were on, as still not really a fan. Though he always had the Indy 500 on. 

Yes, still some color McK. But many bare trees too. So many leaves everywhere. And with this windy rain, all over the streets too. Yeah, heard tomorrow night cold enough for snow, though weather guy says should only be North of us, that may see some snow. Repeat rainy day for us tomorrow. Ick.  

DisneyLife, glad to hear all well.  

Charade, finished a cute cat puzzle the other day:


Schumi, sad to hear of lady’s passing, and sending sympathy, with peace and comfort to her daughter, family and friends.

Ack, deaths come in threes. I hope no news of another one.

Used up steak with teriyaki sauce, rice, and a bag of mixed vegetables, nuked. Full.  Dinner done. check.

Now enjoying a cup of tea, and throw over my legs.  Cool feeling night, with freezing night tomorrow.  Probably will be doing the same thing. 


Have a terrific Thursday night.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, when I was a kid, my dad loved watching the stock cars.  Many a year, saw the Pocono 500, and the Dover 500 with my parents.  Did not watch after I got a little older, as he stopped going in person due to health reasons.  He watched on the TV after that. Found other things to do when races were on, as still not really a fan. Though he always had the Indy 500 on.
> 
> Yes, still some color McK. But many bare trees too. So many leaves everywhere. And with this windy rain, all over the streets too. Yeah, heard tomorrow night cold enough for snow, though weather guy says should only be North of us, that may see some snow. Repeat rainy day for us tomorrow. Ick.
> 
> DisneyLife, glad to hear all well.
> 
> Charade, finished a cute cat puzzle the other day:
> View attachment 535384
> 
> Schumi, sad to hear of lady’s passing, and sending sympathy, with peace and comfort to her daughter, family and friends.
> 
> Ack, deaths come in threes. I hope no news of another one.
> 
> Used up steak with teriyaki sauce, rice, and a bag of mixed vegetables, nuked. Full.  Dinner done. check.
> 
> Now enjoying a cup of tea, and throw over my legs.  Cool feeling night, with freezing night tomorrow.  Probably will be doing the same thing.
> 
> 
> Have a terrific Thursday night.



Yes, hope to hear of no more deaths. 

Teriyaki chicken sir fry this weekend for the others.....I`m having spicy ginger plum sauce with chicken....I do like spicy teriyaki though. 

How are your kids doing Lynne with all of this going on? Are they both still in college...not sure about your son now? 




Almost bedtime here......been a weird night tonight......heard some wonderful news about a friends son, and a very lovely lady passing. Life is a mix for sure. 

Got a man coming out tomorrow to service the boiler.......has to be done every year to keep the guarantee valid. He`ll txt in the morning his time to call. 

Should be in bed now....11.30 here........

Bacon for breakfast........


----------



## macraven

Bacon!!!

wont be missing that...


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Another slow day today. Things got a little better after I finally got through to the insurance company. When I left work this afternoon the rain had stopped and the sun had come out. 



mckennarose said:


> Hi all,
> Quick check in.... I'm still here and ok.





mckennarose said:


> Youngest dd turned 21 and we had a small party. Her boyfriend got accepted to the police academy so we're super proud.





mckennarose said:


> I took the time off to finally start my etsy shop. I'm only selling designs now, not products, but it's taken off and doing well so far.


Good to see you MRose. Congrats to you on your etsy shop and to your daughter's boyfriend. 



schumigirl said:


> Hope tomorrow is a better day for you Charade......


I don't work on Fridays, so that already makes it better.  I'm planning on taking "Flat Jonah" to a couple of historical places in town. I figure real Jonah can get a bit of history along with his geography lesson. 



schumigirl said:


> Just had some sad news. One of our lovely ladies in the village has passed away suddenly. Her daughter just came to see us earlier to let us know. She was a lovely lady who was one of the first people to welcome us to this village when we moved down here.


So sorry to hear this. Condolences to her family. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, finished a cute cat puzzle the other day:


 I love it. I am working on a cat puzzle too. 

I think I need some sleep. A little while ago I almost called the cay B's name. Speaking of B, she has decided that she wants to go back to the tea room for her birthday. I need to call and make reservations.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Bacon!!!
> 
> wont be missing that...










Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Another slow day today. Things got a little better after I finally got through to the insurance company. When I left work this afternoon the rain had stopped and the sun had come out.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you MRose. Congrats to you on your etsy shop and to your daughter's boyfriend.
> 
> I don't work on Fridays, so that already makes it better.  I'm planning on taking "Flat Jonah" to a couple of historical places in town. I figure real Jonah can get a bit of history along with his geography lesson.
> 
> So sorry to hear this. Condolences to her family.
> 
> I love it. I am working on a cat puzzle too.
> 
> I think I need some sleep. A little while ago I almost called the cay B's name. Speaking of B, she has decided that she wants to go back to the tea room for her birthday. I need to call and make reservations.



Glad your day improved and hope you have a good one today. 

Thank you, it`s just so sad to hear of anyone passing. And of course knowing we won`t be able to go to the service isn`t nice either. Under normal circumstances the palce would be mobbed. 




Friday again.......looked like sun, but seems rain is on. Just waiting to hear when the guy is coming to service the boiler for it`s yearly check......

Bacon and scrambled eggs this morning........we were ready for them. 

And sun just came back out.........but looks like some rain over the UK for the next few days........won`t be going far. 

Making honey mustard chicken tonight and baby potatoes........always a popular choice in this house. 



































​


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!

Noce you have the day off, Charade. Yeah, my kids did a Flat Stanley. He did have quite the adventure for two years. Nice the sun came out. 

Wet streets, so a rainy day again for us.     And it’s raining now.  Lucky us. To not see the sun until tomorrow afternoon.  Still some rain to fall until then.  But then a high weather system will arrive, and bring us that cool, clear 50‘s, and sunshine tomorrow.  

And so, Mischief Night will be a cold and wet one, so hope we hear and see nada, tonight.

Yay, Schumi had me at bacon again.  I really do need to buy some this weekend.  

Ah tea.  Yep, and whatever I can find for breakfast.  

Fabulous Friday to all the homies.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@mckennarose thank you for your update and glad you are doing ok.

Update from Em was very sad - her friend and little girl (6) were actually with her dad when he collapsed.  She did CPR until the ambulance arrived but she knew he’d gone.  Will have to be an autopsy as only in his 60’s and no illness.  Very brave of her but must have been very traumatic.

Dry day here on the coast so today we are staying around Sidmouth so I can call into some favourite shops (I have a list of items I want to get for Christmas).  There is a beautiful old fashioned family department store here that we noticed on arrival have already done their Christmas windows - very pretty all lit up.  Extended season I assume to try and capture the business from tourists early in case of lockdown.

Also visiting the independent lifeboat station which is very close to our hotel - as money from Mum and Dad’s collections were donated to them.  Not financially supported through our RNLI though affiliated with shared call outs etc.  Every time we came down Dad would ask for something from their little shop so I am popping in to say hello and buy a few bits in his memory.

Will have a couple of stops for sit down and drinks and hoping to end up in gardens at edge of Sidmouth with beautiful views.

So off we go and will return to the hotel for afternoon tea.

Hope everyone is heading to a peaceful weekend x


----------



## Lynne G

Julie, so sad about friend’s father.  Way too young.  Hugs to them, and Em.  And yay, more info about your trip.  Nice to be able to shop and fond memories of your Dad. Hope you do get that beautiful view.  

Eek, food needed.


----------



## mckennarose

Woke up to SNOW!!!  It's lightly snowing and 36 degrees so it shouldn't last long.  It's barely sticking, but I do have to clear the deck after I have my coffee.



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Yes, I have been although it’s been since 2016 the last time I was out there.


My daughter may have been working when you were here.  Small world!


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, heard tomorrow night cold enough for snow, though weather guy says should only be North of us, that may see some snow.


I didn't realize we would have snow this early in the day.  It surprised me.


Charade67 said:


> Good to see you MRose. Congrats to you on your etsy shop and to your daughter's boyfriend.


Thanks!


Lynne G said:


> And so, Mischief Night will be a cold and wet one, so hope we hear and see nada, tonight.


I hope it's too yucky out for the mischief makers tonight.  We've been lucky to not have more than a smashed pumpkin a few years ago.  
A lot of places are doing trunk-or-treats this year.  They are popular, but this year with covid they really took off.  DD's employer is hosting one tomorrow and there are a few today in other businesses.


Realfoodfans said:


> @mckennarose thank you for your update and glad you are doing ok.


Thanks!
Sorry to hear the bad news on friend's family.


----------



## Lynne G

Eek, a third report of that icky 4 letter word.  Yeah, news showed your snowy area, this morning, McK.  Temps should rise enough this afternoon to dry up the snow.  But then, as news said, growing season ends tonight with the hard freeze that will be our overnight and early morning frigid temps.  High tomorrow is 50, but by early evening, any trick or treaters will be feeling that windy 40 degree temp.  Good idea for those trunk or treat.  Warm car to trick or treat, yep.


----------



## macraven

Thanks for the bacon !
It was delicious Schumi!


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning. I am getting ready to take Flat Jonah on a historical adventure. We had more rain overnight, but I woke up to sun and blue skies. 



Lynne G said:


> Noce you have the day off, Charade. Yeah, my kids did a Flat Stanley. He did have quite the adventure for two years. Nice the sun came out.


We had fun with flats when B was in Girl Scouts. We hosted a Flat Juliette for another troop. She got to visit B's high school, the university, Disney on Ice, Colonial Williamsburg, Jamestown, Yorktown, and Great Wolf Lodge. We then created a flat version of B and sent her to several states and one even went to New Zealand. It was a great project. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Update from Em was very sad - her friend and little girl (6) were actually with her dad when he collapsed. She did CPR until the ambulance arrived but she knew he’d gone. Will have to be an autopsy as only in his 60’s and no illness. Very brave of her but must have been very traumatic.


Oh how tragic.I hope the trauma doesn't affect them too badly. 



mckennarose said:


> Woke up to SNOW!!!


Seems too early even for the north. We didn't get any snow last winter. I wonder if we will get any this year. 


Time for me to go. I'm visiting places that I haven't been to in many years.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Woke up to SNOW!!!  It's lightly snowing and 36 degrees so it shouldn't last long.  It's barely sticking, but I do have to clear the deck after I have my coffee.




NO!!!! Surely it`s far too early for that anywhere.........please don`t send it over here.....I still want some more autumn!




macraven said:


> Thanks for the bacon !
> It was delicious Schumi!



lol......glad you enjoyed it!!! 

Bacon is always a winner........




Rained most of the morning......sun came out, quickly disappeared and now it`s dulling down, in time to start getting dark in about 90 minutes or so. 

Time for tea....haven`t moved in a while and Tom is snoozing.......it`s dark in the house so lamps are on already in some rooms.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

schumigirl said:


>



Love it! I wait until Nov 1 so I'm good. 



Lynne G said:


> And so, Mischief Night will be a cold and wet one, so hope we hear and see nada, tonight.



So glad we don't have anyone around here that does it! Hope you see a quiet night ahead!



mckennarose said:


> Woke up to SNOW!!! It's lightly snowing and 36 degrees so it shouldn't last long. It's barely sticking, but I do have to clear the deck after I have my coffee.



Yay no snow here today! Sun is out but chilly right now - only 30 degrees! But sorry you have snow. The endless deck and driveway clearing is what is the worst! 



macraven said:


> Thanks for the bacon !
> It was delicious Schumi!



Dang I got up to late! Should have set an alarm or I could have had some too. Cereal it is. 



Charade67 said:


> I am getting ready to take Flat Jonah on a historical adventure



How fun! Have a great day going to the places you haven't been in a while!

Just gotta make it through today then weekend here we come! Just doing projects around the house but still looking forward to not working! Hopefully going out for a fish fry tonight so easy cooking day too.


----------



## Realfoodfans

We have been lucky with the weather all day but turned stormy as darkness fell.

We went out again with Louie before getting ready for dinner and he still wanted to get onto the beach!



We’ve had a good day and walked all over.  The strong waves brought a lot of surfers onto the water though coast guards were giving warnings of dangerous swells.

I had a lovely hour in the department store too and bought a few things off my list.

New little Christmas shop has appeared since our last visit.  

Dinner tonight was good.  Kev chose Pork Wellington - I didn’t know there was such a thing.  We both chose a lime cheesecake for dessert - pleased to say it was more like Key Lime pie.  

Looking forward to my cousin coming down to see us tomorrow from Exeter.

Happy weekend to everyone x


----------



## Lynne G

A other nice posting of great pictures, Julie.  Like almost any kind of cheesecake. 

Request for pizza, so dinner it was.

Bought myself a Disney haunted house shirt. Going to embarrass little one and wear it with my orange pants tomorrow.  And my Disney Maleficent Ears.

And yeah, Happy it is a wild night.  Hehe.

Tea and a screen, with throw over me. Perfect, given it’s going to be the coldest we have had in some time. Brrr.

And even happier, Halloween is tomorrow.  Yay:


----------



## Lynne G

Light on, have a good night sleep.  

Night owls, your turn.


----------



## schumigirl

Weather woke us up around 3am...the wind just started up so fast, I think the storm hitting the West Coast has reached us too a little.....it is wild and woolly, and next few days is to be the same, lots of rain forecast everywhere......so no plans for a walk in this weather. 

Do have to nip out this morning for fresh ginger, forgot it when shopping, so will be out early as it`s Saturday and stores are busy. Making Tom and I chicken in spicy plum sauce with pineapple, will add ginger to mine, so will stir fry them seperately as he hates fresh ginger...I love it. No rain right now, just high winds.

And it`s Halloween.......although really a non event this year. Our village usually has a party in the village hall, we make food and have games and of course lots of chocolates for the kids......but, not this year. Such a shame. It`s not banned, just no one is really sure whether to go round doors or not. We did drop some bags we made of for certain kids we know well and my friends little granddaughter too. Will do the same today for a couple of kids.

We`ll be having stir fry and watching Halloween and two other movies. Love Halloween night. 

Have a wonderful Saturday.........bacon on offer this morning too........





























































​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a Halloween Saturday is upon us. Hehe, DH asked if we would put candy out. Oh yes I will. Poor kids will be chilly, so why not? If no taken, well treats for us. Our usual number is 20 or less, and that is because it tends to be just our cul de sac kids, with a friend or a few friends. Some years, a random who are you? Mostly local teens looking for more candy. Don’t care, as you come to my door, you get candy.

Good Mornjng Schumi. Yeah, around here, all parties and last weekend, and town stores giving out candy night was planned. But this year, no town parties, and night local stores give out candy, was cancelled.

When we were without kids, we did go to some Halloween parties, and our kids, have gone to friends’ parties too. But lately, a quiet night for us, and older one and I take turns giving out candy. Have these rather large pumpkins to carve. So by lunchtime, those kids better do theirs, mine too. Takes us hours. Little one and I tend to follow a pattern, older one just carves whatever face he decides to make. He is all about fast. And we will save some seeds, as toast in oven with some salt, Good snack.

But being a Saturday, routine morning. Kids sound asleep, remote and tea cup in my hand.

So to all the homies:


----------



## keishashadow

It’s our day to howl here    Ordering chicken wings for pre halloween spread. One DS still has to cut his pumpkin.  Not a fan of the 5 pm start we have here.


schumigirl said:


> Did get a few extra`s I wasn`t expecting to get today, and nice to see the Christmas stuff is mostly in stores now. I do love roaming around with the christmas music on and all the lights up, but think I may be done before that happens this year. Managing to get through my ever growing list.


I got skunked.  It’s weird, maybe a rack of Xmas stuff in most stores & no decorations to speak of...do think they are encouraging online shopping.

Did snag youngest DS his ‘big’ present yesterday, price mistake on a 4K smart tv   He’s happy as a clam.


schumigirl said:


> Managed to get some new suede ankle boots and full length black leather ones this year.


I always wanted to try a pair of those over the knee boots but then the tacky pretty woman image crossed my mind and I’d quickly put them back


Realfoodfans said:


> We are here and happy! Even the road trip felt exciting. We did two drive through stops for drinks and a snack and a short walk with Louie. Then arrived and checked in and a walk on the beach. Lovely they remember us and welcome back.


Nice, enjoy!  That was a stunning sunset pic.


Monykalyn said:


> OOOH my UCF kiddo is doing this! Went for training last weekend-it is a compensated position so she will make a little pocket money.


Good to hear.  Nice way for younger generation to get involved


Sue M said:


> Hope your eyes are ok.


I was taken by surprise it took hours for the permanent procedure, mostly sitting around waiting to see if I had a reaction.  One eye isn’t down with the new plan lol but going to wait it out.  

Figure now is the time to get all the health odds & ends tied up JIK it’s hard winter


Sue M said:


> found a small travel size can of Lysol aerosol spray. Does anyone know if I can pack it in my checked luggage?


Officially, no, however, lots of anecdotal reports of it not getting confiscated.  Fire is the concern.  I went with sanitizing wipes, no issue in checked or carry on.  Issue for aerosols is whether medicinal (i.e. intended to be used on your body) or not.  
https://travelinglight.com/will-aerosol-cans-explode-in-checked-luggage/


schumigirl said:


> Had a hospital appointment, and what a horrible morning to be out! Rain has been on all day and getting heavier now


Hope all went well!


Charade67 said:


> Two hours on hold with an insurance company.
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a better day.


Was the music tolerable ?


mckennarose said:


> Hi all,
> Quick check in.... I'm still here and ok.  Just going through a lot right now.
> 
> Not looking forward to snow tomorrow night, but I turned the hot tub up to 104 today and we'll be ready.
> 
> Youngest dd turned 21 and we had a small party.  Her boyfriend got accepted to the police academy so we're super proud.  We haven't done much else since my docs don't want me traveling or being around people.  But youngest will be on spring break in May and her boyfriend will be done with the Police academy in June so we're looking ahead for a trip.  If the docs give me the go-ahead, hubby and I will probably take a trip in the early spring.  This is the first year in a lllloooonnnnggg time that we haven't been to Florida a few times.  But we've been doing some short day trips around here to our beloved wineries and breweries.  Autumn in the Poconos is really beautiful!  The leaves are still turning, but almost done.  The maple tree in my backyard is turning yellow, so we'll be done soon.
> 
> I took the time off to finally start my etsy shop.  I'm only selling designs now, not products, but it's taken off and doing well so far.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.


Welcome home.  Sounds as though you are , carefully, making your way thru these challenging times.  Better days are ahead, hang in there.



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> You have a really cool Nascar track also that I love!


More suited as an Indy car track.  Have heard that they have turned things around the last 5 years or so & improved operations there.  

Highway system here equates to it’s one of those we can’t get there from here places in decent time.  Traffic issues make it easier to hit other tracks for people in our neck of the woods


schumigirl said:


> Just had some sad news. One of our lovely ladies in the village has passed away suddenly. Her daughter just came to see us earlier to let us know. She was a lovely lady who was one of the first people to welcome us to this village when we moved down here.


Aw, that’s sad


mckennarose said:


> So many thing we count on as "regular" things have been eliminated. Not sure what the winter will bring, other than snow. But we are healthy and together so we can't complain here.


True, gotta count our blessings.  Still, we’ve all earned the right to vent, swing away.


schumigirl said:


> Got a man coming out tomorrow to service the boiler.......has to be done every year to keep the guarantee valid. He`ll txt in the morning his time to call.


Held our breath earlier this week that our beast of a boiler would roar back to life . 


Realfoodfans said:


> Update from Em was very sad - her friend and little girl (6) were actually with her dad when he collapsed. She did CPR until the ambulance arrived but she knew he’d gone. Will have to be an autopsy as only in his 60’s and no illness. Very brave of her but must have been very traumatic


Oh my, how hard to come back from that I’d imagine, poor thing.  Hope the child forgets it soon.

Rarely, are autopsies required here unless family requests (OOP $) or police feel foul play.


Charade67 said:


> am getting ready to take Flat Jonah on a historical adventure. We had more rain overnight, but I woke up to sun and blue skies.


Nice to hear flat stanley’s Extended family is getting out & about too 


schumigirl said:


> It`s not banned, just no one is really sure whether to go round doors or not. We did drop some bags we made of for certain kids we know well and my friends little granddaughter too. Will do the same today for a couple of kids.


several nearby towns have cancelled official festivities.  We are planning on more kiddos 

Going with setting up a table display near the sidewalk with a take your pick selection that I will replenish frequently.   We will set up camp in yard a good 10 yards away, roped off in caution tape.  

Just wasn’t good with the concept of interaction with so many unmasked people

Was shocked to hear that two of today’s nearby political rallies are promoting themselves as having candy for the kids in attendance.  


Lynne G said:


> Our usual number is 20 or less, and that is because it tends to be just our cul de sac kids, with a friend or a few friends. Some years, a random who are you? Mostly local teens looking for more candy. Don’t care, as you come to my door, you get candy.


Usually 200+ here.  We specifically only put up 1/4 of usual decorations to try to not encourage people to make the effort to come down to our isolated area.  I did go out and buy more goodies yesterday jik. 

Oh, whatever will we do with all that leftover candy, chips, pretzels & Rice Krispie treats?


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Keisha, where my DB used to live, he had so many, always asked me for some leftovers, as hundreds on a good night.  They come in cars and buses to his old neighborhood.   Yeah, only decor now is our pumpkins.   Nope, will holler to get going on carving earlier than dinner time.  Did that mass hurry when it is a week day.  

Hehe, no kid up yet.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 

I have had lots of things going on since I returned home from vacation. 

Halloween family party this evening. Just a few of us. Will leave light on for Trick or Treaters........there has been no directions by the town one way or the other.....so will see if we get a few. 

It finally stopped raining yesterday. Sun is shinning this morning. 


Happy Halloween Sans family.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.....shame it`s been cancelled where you are. But sounds as if you`re in a quiet area for kids.......hope you bought some candy for the fam anyway! 




Janet......I just realised full length boots might mean thigh high over with you.......no ma`am....just to the knee......never even thought full length might mean pretty woman style......lol......not the best image! 

Haven`t  been to many major stores yet, all Halloween stuff will come down tonight and Christmas stuff will be out then.....but we go back into Lockdown next week,s o who knows when I`ll get out to see all the stores lit up. 

Yes, she was a lovely lady. She is going to be in her own home with her daughter on Wednesday night. Daughter asked if I`d visit once everyone had gone....said I would of course, but hoping it`s a closed coffin. Then we`ll go wave her off on Thursday morning. 

All clear on the boiler....it`s only a couple of years old, we replaced the whole system then with all new radiators, so if there was a problem, we`d have been surprised, and annoyed!

Nice buy on the Christmas gift for DS!!!

Hope you have a brilliant day though.....enjoy those wings!!!




Sad news to read Sean Connery passed away. One of Scotland`s most famous exports.......started off as a trash man...or Bin Man was we would call them. Enjoyed him as Bond, and also in Hunt for the Red October.......quite a life he had. He was my favourite Bond, but strangely two of my favourite Bond films had Roger Moore as Bond.....think he played them more for humour. He was 90. 

It is wild and woolly in the UK today.....my goodness, haven`t had high winds like this for a while.......and cold weather on the way just to really cheer us up!! 

Rain has stopped right now, but I`m sure there`s more to come......nice day to spend inside with some old Black and White movies.......


----------



## Realfoodfans

Just returned for our afternoon tea.  Stormy night turned into a beautiful day and it was lovely to have a couple of hours with my cousin this morning.

After that we enjoyed an hour on the beach with Louie then we did a short coastal walk before returning to town for a couple of items I’d seen.


Warm enough to sit on our balcony and watch the surfers while we have our tea so I will get that ordered before Kev nods off!


----------



## Charade67

Happy Halloween.  I have no idea if there will be trick or treating around here tonight. We stopped participating  a couple of years ago. We only had 4 or 5 kids come to our house. 

Had a nice time yesterday. One of the places I went was all outdoors. They usually have guided tours, but because of Covid everything is now self guided. I think I may have been the only one there. It was so peaceful. 



Realfoodfans said:


> New little Christmas shop has appeared since our last visit.


That's really cute. It looks like something our of a movie. 



Lynne G said:


> Light on, have a good night sleep.


 Nice moon pic. 



keishashadow said:


> Did snag youngest DS his ‘big’ present yesterday, price mistake on a 4K smart tv He’s happy as a clam.


Awesome gift. I don;t even know what to get B this year. 



schumigirl said:


> Sad news to read Sean Connery passed away.


 That was the first news I saw when I woke up today. So sad. 



schumigirl said:


> but strangely two of my favourite Bond films had Roger Moore as Bond.....think he played them more for humour.


 Roger Moore was the first Bond I saw. He was always my favorite. I also used to watch him in old episodes of The Saint. 

I have no idea what I am going to do today. Usually it is watching college football, but our team has the day off today.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Happy Halloween.  I have no idea if there will be trick or treating around here tonight. We stopped participating  a couple of years ago. We only had 4 or 5 kids come to our house.
> 
> Had a nice time yesterday. One of the places I went was all outdoors. They usually have guided tours, but because of Covid everything is now self guided. I think I may have been the only one there. It was so peaceful.
> 
> That's really cute. It looks like something our of a movie.
> 
> Nice moon pic.
> 
> Awesome gift. I don;t even know what to get B this year.
> 
> That was the first news I saw when I woke up today. So sad.
> 
> Roger Moore was the first Bond I saw. He was always my favorite. I also used to watch him in old episodes of The Saint.
> 
> I have no idea what I am going to do today. Usually it is watching college football, but our team has the day off today.



It`s nice to spend some time on your own in places at times.....especially now. 

Funny I just caught the end of an early Saint episode a few days ago......I loved Goldfinger, my favourite Connery Bond movie, but Live and Let Die and The Spy who Loved me are my two favourite movies which were Roger Moore.....thought Octopussy was excellent too, but Connery was Bond to us. Even Roger Moore admitted Connery was the best Bond. He did live a good life. 




Announcement from our Prime Minister in about an hour......predicted new lockdown statement expected. Not completely unexpected. Glad I got my hair done a couple of weeks ago.

Still blowing an absolute hoolie here......and not to get any better.......

Cosy inside though........

Stir fries all round tonight........and made a selection of Halloween goodies for us to nibble on later.......not many, just a few. Gotta love Halloween........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Janet......I just realised full length boots might mean thigh high over with you.......no ma`am....just to the knee......never even thought full length might mean pretty woman style......lol......not the best image!


Lol oh I know u meant knee high ones 

they have ones that are stretchy material of some sort that I think are stylish with a long tunic & leggings



schumigirl said:


> Sad news to read Sean Connery passed away. One of Scotland`s most famous exports.......started off as a trash man...or Bin Man was we would call them. Enjoyed him as Bond, and also in Hunt for the Red October.......quite a life he had. He was my favourite Bond, but strangely two of my favourite Bond films had Roger Moore as Bond.....think he played them more for humour. He was 90.


Pretty sure he was my first crush, before I even knew what a crush was RIP. Without apologies to any, he lived his life to the fullest 


schumigirl said:


> Announcement from our Prime Minister in about an hour......predicted new lockdown statement expected. Not completely unexpected. Glad I got my hair done a couple of weeks ago.


Heard rumblings of this yesterday & thot of you. Hang in there


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Lol oh I know u meant knee high ones
> 
> they have ones that are stretchy material of some sort that I think are stylish with a long tunic & leggings
> 
> 
> Pretty sure he was my first crush, before I even knew what a crush was RIP. Without apologies to any, he lived his life to the fullest
> 
> Heard rumblings of this yesterday & thot of you. Hang in there



lol.....as I said earlier, quite glad you didn`t think I`d bought the Pretty Woman specials ....oh those boots do look good on some folks as you say......just not me!

He was a handsome man for sure....yes, he enjoyed a very full and varied life. Him and Roger Moore gone now.....





Yep, new lockdown restrictions announced from Thursday.....all non essential stores to close, grocery stores will remain open, but I have made up a grocery delivery for next week so if the stores are busy, we won`t need to go in them. All the local farmers stores and butchers all deliver too. Will make sure I have a delivery in place each week now.

Have added in lots of extra Christmas goodies and looking ahead, booked us a table in a steak restaurant for the week before Christmas as lockdown is supposed to end Dec 2nd at the moment.......who knows. But, thought it might be overflowing with folks after being closed a month, so it`ll be good to have a booking.....

No big surprises though with the new restrictions.

Time for snacks.....wine and spooky movie.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Need to get caught up, got a text from a friend they opened up Beetlejuice......


----------



## schumigirl

We have a birthday girl today............




@Disxuni 













































Hope you have a great weekend Disxuni........​


----------



## schumigirl

Yes, hope Disxuni has some nice tales to tell from her birthday weekend......seeing lots of this over the internet yesterday......I hope she managed to do it and can tell us about it......






(Picture courtesy of Ashely Carter/Spectrum News)




Sunday again.......last night the wind was wilder than ever....think the UK is getting the end of a Hurricane.......still wild and woolly today........rain will appear again at some point today. 

No plans to go out at all, far too wild.......will catch up on some housework, watch some tv, do some internet shopping and generally take it easy. Cooking a ham on the bone for dinner and will have some left for lunch tomorrow. Doing a ginger and pineapple glaze on top, it`ll be delicious. 

Enjoyed bacon for breakfast.......plenty left......






























Happy Sunday..........





​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, still can say Good Morning to Schumi, as now on standard time too.  

A very happy birthday to Dix.  Enjoy your birthday time at the HR.  Pictures?

Yeah, the opening of that HHN house, was just a matter of time.  Glad some got the chance to go through it, including Agavegirl.  I was glad to see 2 were available when I was there. I am also glad to see people returning to the parks.  

I read the cruising is also going to start up soon, and while I am sad our planned one is no more, based on what I read, it was the right call. The lesser offerings of the parks was one thing I felt was worth the chance. Cruising at the start of January, with the lesser offerings, definitely not worth the chance. And sadly, we don’t see returning to cruising for at least another year. The need to be careful will be around for some time. Heck, risk choices remain, all is still not open, and new restrictions now in places. I hope all are safe and healthy.   

Another quiet house, routine tea and remote. Will see with the time change, if either kid will be up earlier.  Based on the fact I said goodnight at around 12:30 last night, and both kids were still noisy.  I have no idea when lights were out, though I did hear older one say good night as I was drifting into sleep. Yesterday, little one only got moving around eleven, as I said we need to get things done before the kids will arrive for candy, and pumpkins so need to be carved.  

Well, it was a nice Halloween for our local kids. About 14 was my count. We put tables at the end of our driveways for the candy, then said Happy Halloween from our doorways or lawn. Was cute to see the costumes, and the newest little one of one of our neighbors.

But now we are in the Birthday month of not only Dix, but my older one has his birthday this week too. An election baby, that through the years, happily had a day off from school on his birthday, as many of our local schools are polling places.

And welcome to a new week, and new month. Yep, time is flying.

Ah, a typical Sunday, as finishing up the rest of the wash.  Yay for a fluffy, just washed towel for my shower. And trash goes out.  Then an earlier bedtime, as the week day routine starts again as well. No commuting yet, and it is hard to believe we have been teleworking for almost half the year now.  A week from now, all was shut down 6 months ago.  And while telework has been the norm for many, I am starting to hope it becomes more of a part of my office routine as we return to commuting.  

Ah yes, also the time of day I get to snack before making brunch. Neither kid tends to be awake during what I call breakfast time, hence brunch is our first meal of the day, most weekends. And so, no dummy here. A 30 pack of candy bars was bought, as well as a bag of lollipops. Leftovers. Perfectly fine to eat a candy bar with my waffle. 

Super Sized Splendid Sunday to you all.

 Good Morning.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Ah, still can say Good Morning to Schumi, as now on standard time too.
> 
> A very happy birthday to Dix.  Enjoy your birthday time at the HR.  Pictures?
> 
> Yeah, the opening of that HHN house, was just a matter of time.  Glad some got the chance to go through it, including Agavegirl.  I was glad to see 2 were available when I was there. I am also glad to see people returning to the parks.
> 
> I read the cruising is also going to start up soon, and while I am sad our planned one is no more, based on what I read, it was the right call. The lesser offerings of the parks was one thing I felt was worth the chance. Cruising at the start of January, with the lesser offerings, definitely not worth the chance. And sadly, we don’t see returning to cruising for at least another year. The need to be careful will be around for some time. Heck, risk choices remain, all is still not open, and new restrictions now in places. I hope all are safe and healthy.
> 
> Another quiet house, routine tea and remote. Will see with the time change, if either kid will be up earlier.  Based on the fact I said goodnight at around 12:30 last night, and both kids were still noisy.  I have no idea when lights were out, though I did hear older one say good night as I was drifting into sleep. Yesterday, little one only got moving around eleven, as I said we need to get things done before the kids will arrive for candy, and pumpkins so need to be carved.
> 
> Well, it was a nice Halloween for our local kids. About 14 was my count. We put tables at the end of our driveways for the candy, then said Happy Halloween from our doorways or lawn. Was cute to see the costumes, and the newest little one of one of our neighbors.
> 
> But now we are in the Birthday month of not only Dix, but my older one has his birthday this week too. An election baby, that through the years, happily had a day off from school on his birthday, as many of our local schools are polling places.
> 
> And welcome to a new week, and new month. Yep, time is flying.
> 
> Ah, a typical Sunday, as finishing up the rest of the wash.  Yay for a fluffy, just washed towel for my shower. And trash goes out.  Then an earlier bedtime, as the week day routine starts again as well. No commuting yet, and it is hard to believe we have been teleworking for almost half the year now.  A week from now, all was shut down 6 months ago.  And while telework has been the norm for many, I am starting to hope it becomes more of a part of my office routine as we return to commuting.
> 
> Ah yes, also the time of day I get to snack before making brunch. Neither kid tends to be awake during what I call breakfast time, hence brunch is our first meal of the day, most weekends. And so, no dummy here. A 30 pack of candy bars was bought, as well as a bag of lollipops. Leftovers. Perfectly fine to eat a candy bar with my waffle.
> 
> Super Sized Splendid Sunday to you all.
> 
> Good Morning.



Hi Lynne!!!

It was awesome to be able to attend HHN 30 this year!

Although the Tribute shop was cooler than the 2 houses IMO they were still fun to go through.

To bad I was so busy yesterday and not sitting around on the internet all day, I could have booked a flight to come down for the weekend!!!!!

Happy Birthday @Disxuni

Hope you have a great day!!


----------



## macraven

Happy birthday to Dixsuni
I know you are celebrating it in style today


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah, still can say Good Morning to Schumi, as now on standard time too.
> 
> A very happy birthday to Dix.  Enjoy your birthday time at the HR.  Pictures?
> 
> Yeah, the opening of that HHN house, was just a matter of time.  Glad some got the chance to go through it, including Agavegirl.  I was glad to see 2 were available when I was there. I am also glad to see people returning to the parks.
> 
> I read the cruising is also going to start up soon, and while I am sad our planned one is no more, based on what I read, it was the right call. The lesser offerings of the parks was one thing I felt was worth the chance. Cruising at the start of January, with the lesser offerings, definitely not worth the chance. And sadly, we don’t see returning to cruising for at least another year. The need to be careful will be around for some time. Heck, risk choices remain, all is still not open, and new restrictions now in places. I hope all are safe and healthy.
> 
> Another quiet house, routine tea and remote. Will see with the time change, if either kid will be up earlier.  Based on the fact I said goodnight at around 12:30 last night, and both kids were still noisy.  I have no idea when lights were out, though I did hear older one say good night as I was drifting into sleep. Yesterday, little one only got moving around eleven, as I said we need to get things done before the kids will arrive for candy, and pumpkins so need to be carved.
> 
> Well, it was a nice Halloween for our local kids. About 14 was my count. We put tables at the end of our driveways for the candy, then said Happy Halloween from our doorways or lawn. Was cute to see the costumes, and the newest little one of one of our neighbors.
> 
> But now we are in the Birthday month of not only Dix, but my older one has his birthday this week too. An election baby, that through the years, happily had a day off from school on his birthday, as many of our local schools are polling places.
> 
> And welcome to a new week, and new month. Yep, time is flying.
> 
> Ah, a typical Sunday, as finishing up the rest of the wash.  Yay for a fluffy, just washed towel for my shower. And trash goes out.  Then an earlier bedtime, as the week day routine starts again as well. No commuting yet, and it is hard to believe we have been teleworking for almost half the year now.  A week from now, all was shut down 6 months ago.  And while telework has been the norm for many, I am starting to hope it becomes more of a part of my office routine as we return to commuting.
> 
> Ah yes, also the time of day I get to snack before making brunch. Neither kid tends to be awake during what I call breakfast time, hence brunch is our first meal of the day, most weekends. And so, no dummy here. A 30 pack of candy bars was bought, as well as a bag of lollipops. Leftovers. Perfectly fine to eat a candy bar with my waffle.
> 
> Super Sized Splendid Sunday to you all.
> 
> Good Morning.



Sounds like a fun Halloween for you Lynne......and yes a candy bar for breakfast is just fine!! 

Yes, Kyle started working from home in April, would have been March but he was shielding as I had a cough and lost taste/smell......he won`t be back in the office till at least March we think.......it`s been a weird year for sure......

Have a great Sunday.........





macraven said:


> Happy birthday to Dixsuni
> I know you are celebrating it in style today



Yes, hope she`s having a wonderful trip! Looks to be a good weekend to visit with the house open......who doesn`t love Bettlejuice........

I do miss his show at Universal........did we go watch it together once? Or had it gone after we met up? I`m forgetting time frame now......





Managed to get a few other things ordered this morning for Christmas......gotta love chilling on the internet  Getting there.........

No lunch for us today as breakfast was a kind of brunch......and so nice.......so all the bathrooms cleaned, floors all washed and even the inside of the downstairs back windows done......there`s a lot of glass at the back. 

Will be calling my aunt in LI this afternoon.....always good to catch up with her.....

And the sun is shining.......time for a pot of tea I think........


----------



## Lynne G

Tea?  Yay love tea.  Not only bacon gets me Schumi, mention of tea too. LoL Glad the weather got nice for going out.  

Hey DisneyLife, was thinking if a quick we trip too, but thought nah.  You are up early.  Hope the kids shared their candy.  LoL. Yeah, next September, hoping to enjoy all the houses.  Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Happy Birthday @Disxuni !!!


----------



## keishashadow

Combo of temps unexpectedly bumping up a bit & dry weather for a change, we were slammed with trick or treaters.  Went thru 2 bins of 60 pretzel bags & then two 40 counts of Rice Krispie treat pkgs before I grabbed bag of candy to wind down the night.  oh the horror on the mr’s face as ‘his’ stash

Interesting that many groups consisted of just a few kids with multiple adults, fully dressed in elaborate costumes.  They didn’t take the goodies but believe they just wanted to break the monotony and get out of the house.

Set up several of the large animatronics & lights on the table near the curb, worked out well as the caution tape i set up kept them from entering main front yard

Today, get to tear it all down.  Making beef veggie soup and plan on watching football till my eyeballs fall out.

Disxuni 


schumigirl said:


> e boots do look good on some folks as you say......just not me!


Tried a pair one once,, reminded me of the waders fishermen wear


schumigirl said:


> All the local farmers stores and butchers all deliver too. Will make sure I have a delivery in place each week now.


It was akin to hitting the lottery last go round here.  Large elderly population embraced it.  More shoppers have been hired yet, even now, can take a solid week to find a time for even curbside pickup.


Lynne G said:


> I read the cruising is also going to start up soon,


define soon lol. CDC lifted the ban, now has rules in place...

“cruise companies must demonstrate adherence to stringent health and safety protocols including extensive testing, quarantine measures and social distancing. If they meet these C.D.C. standards, first on a series of crew-only test sailings, they will eventually be allowed to resume passenger excursions.”

I had no overwhelming issues experiencing the amusement park protocols in place in FL.  What I’m envisioning as to the initial product on cruise ships just isn’t my idea of a stellar experience.  to table that until an effective vaccine is in place.  bon voyage to the more adventurous cruisers first paving the way though


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, soon as in maybe Spring next year, Keisha.  Yeah, with a floating hotel of many a people sharing is not my idea of a vacation any time soon.  Parks, obviously thought safe measures were okay for me too.  And wow, the number of trick or treaters.  

Thought I heard older one. Food to be made!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Woke up to rain again today, A good day to stay inside all day, but I need to get out and get groceries. 

[


schumigirl said:


> We have a birthday girl today............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Disxuni



Happy Birthday Disxuni!!!



Lynne G said:


> But now we are in the Birthday month of not only Dix, but my older one has his birthday this week too. An election baby, that through the years, happily had a day off from school on his birthday, as many of our local schools are polling places.


 Add B to the list of November birthdays. I can't believe she will be 20 in a couple of weeks. 



schumigirl said:


> Managed to get a few other things ordered this morning for Christmas...


I don't even know where to begin for Christmas. I have no idea what to get anyone. I don't even know what I want.



keishashadow said:


> Combo of temps unexpectedly bumping up a bit & dry weather for a change, we were slammed with trick or treaters. Went thru 2 bins of 60 pretzel bags & then two 40 counts of Rice Krispie treat pkgs before I grabbed bag of candy to wind down the night. oh the horror on the mr’s face as ‘his’ stash


Just remind him that today is 50% off candy day. 

It looks like the rain has almost  stopped. I guess I should finish getting ready for church. Looks like today will be church, lunch, grocery shopping.  I also need to do some laundry. I'm down to my last clean mask,.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good evening all.  Glad many enjoyed Halloween.
Well those trip days went very quickly but were much enjoyed and appreciated.  Arrived home, unloaded and washer on.  Christmas items all hidden away.  Pleasant journey home - we listened to Kevin Whateley reading an Inspector Morse novel that was never made into a tv drama so that was good.  Not sure if you guys enjoy that series.

We are tired now so quick quesadillas for supper and then catch up on some tv.

Lockdown looming for us all now from Thursday.  Have a click and collect grocery tomorrow - no delivery available.  Not worried about the shopping this time as so many good local places that we use and our little supermarket just within a short walk.

Expecting we will be early to bed (nothing like your  own bed).

Hope everyone has enjoyed their weekends x


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Combo of temps unexpectedly bumping up a bit & dry weather for a change, we were slammed with trick or treaters.  Went thru 2 bins of 60 pretzel bags & then two 40 counts of Rice Krispie treat pkgs before I grabbed bag of candy to wind down the night.  oh the horror on the mr’s face as ‘his’ stash
> 
> Interesting that many groups consisted of just a few kids with multiple adults, fully dressed in elaborate costumes.  They didn’t take the goodies but believe they just wanted to break the monotony and get out of the house.
> 
> Set up several of the large animatronics & lights on the table near the curb, worked out well as the caution tape i set up kept them from entering main front yard
> 
> Today, get to tear it all down.  Making beef veggie soup and plan on watching football till my eyeballs fall out.
> 
> Disxuni View attachment 535788
> 
> Tried a pair one once,, reminded me of the waders fishermen wear
> 
> It was akin to hitting the lottery last go round here.  Large elderly population embraced it.  More shoppers have been hired yet, even now, can take a solid week to find a time for even curbside pickup.
> 
> define soon lol. CDC lifted the ban, now has rules in place...
> 
> “cruise companies must demonstrate adherence to stringent health and safety protocols including extensive testing, quarantine measures and social distancing. If they meet these C.D.C. standards, first on a series of crew-only test sailings, they will eventually be allowed to resume passenger excursions.”
> 
> I had no overwhelming issues experiencing the amusement park protocols in place in FL.  What I’m envisioning as to the initial product on cruise ships just isn’t my idea of a stellar experience.  to table that until an effective vaccine is in place.  bon voyage to the more adventurous cruisers first paving the way though




Never fancied a cruise, but doubt it would appeal anytime soon now anyway! 

Halloween sounded a lot of fun at yours Janet.......hope you replaced the misters candybars.......lol.......

We`re so fortunate here with an abundance of farm shops for meat and fresh produce, and being next to the sea we get plenty of fresh fish too......but I never knock regular grocery stores.......can`t go wrong with them for the staples......we`re not at all concerned this lockdown.......but for others, yes, we have several older folks in our village who have no family, so we all make sure they are well taken care of and we don`t have a case of "I`m alright Jack"

Our main butcher is taking orders for Christmas week on friday onwards......will get our Turkey`s from him and all other meats too. We`ve been running our freezers down accordingly.......

Enjoy your sport!

Video was amazing by the way.....I could watch it and oh yes, certainly puts things in perspective.......very moving. 






Charade67 said:


> Good morning. Woke up to rain again today, A good day to stay inside all day, but I need to get out and get groceries.
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Disxuni!!!
> 
> Add B to the list of November birthdays. I can't believe she will be 20 in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I don't even know where to begin for Christmas. I have no idea what to get anyone. I don't even know what I want.
> 
> 
> Just remind him that today is 50% off candy day.
> 
> It looks like the rain has almost  stopped. I guess I should finish getting ready for church. Looks like today will be church, lunch, grocery shopping.  I also need to do some laundry. I'm down to my last clean mask,.



I think once I thought about it and got started for Christmas, it got easier. Although some God children and nieces and nephews are all getting money this year.......that`s easy. 

I have given Tom a couple of ideas, but he always manages to surprise me every year.

Hope you had a good Sunday........





Realfoodfans said:


> Good evening all.  Glad many enjoyed Halloween.
> Well those trip days went very quickly but were much enjoyed and appreciated.  Arrived home, unloaded and washer on.  Christmas items all hidden away.  Pleasant journey home - we listened to Kevin Whateley reading an Inspector Morse novel that was never made into a tv drama so that was good.  Not sure if you guys enjoy that series.
> 
> We are tired now so quick quesadillas for supper and then catch up on some tv.
> 
> Lockdown looming for us all now from Thursday.  Have a click and collect grocery tomorrow - no delivery available.  Not worried about the shopping this time as so many good local places that we use and our little supermarket just within a short walk.
> 
> Expecting we will be early to bed (nothing like your  own bed).
> 
> Hope everyone has enjoyed their weekends x




Glad you had a good trip realfood......a few days away does us the world of good, and it is beautiful down there. We do have a lovely country around us......

We just mentioned the same thing during the week......we are incredibly lucky with what fresh and available produce we have around us, or available to order from other areas of the UK........and we managed to book a grocery store delivery for next few Thursdays in a row.




Watched Marnie this afternoon.......Sean Connery is very good in that one too. One of my favourite Hitchcock movies......

Ham was delicious.......although no one was impressed by the ginger pineapple sauce I made just for me......no one else likes ginger and it was quite overpowering......I adore ginger! 

TV night ahead.......it is chucking it down outisde and rain is bouncing down.......nice to be in and cosy.......


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone.  I ended up having a lazy afternoon. I had a headache after lunch, so I ended up taking a nap. 

I am happy to report that we have plans for Thanksgiving. Our friends who usually host have invited us over again. This year we will have a much smaller group though.  I volunteered to bring pies. I've already warned our friends that any leftovers will remain at their house. We are leaving town the day after Thanksgiving and will be gone for a week. 

Need to think about dinner. We still haven't made it to the grocery store. I guess that will happen tomorrow after work.


----------



## Monykalyn

Quick catchup again!
Halloween was a bit more subdued than years past, but we still had about 1/2 the usual treaters. Sat with neighbors around the fire pit as usual-it's 1/2 way up the hill so kids don't have to trek all the way down-All of us from those houses brought our candy bowls up and let the kids "trick or treat" along the table. New family moved in on the street with 2 adorable girls, and she's pregnant with the third. They came over for a bit while kids ran around. They said they were so happy to be in a neighborhood like ours where people actually talk and hang out with each other!

Need ideas of where to go for Thanksgiving Dinner in Orlando. Last time we had a couple extra days and we did the dinner a couple days early so leftovers weren't a problem (and the DCP kiddo took any leftovers). This time we check out on Friday so probably need to go out vs picking up from Publix.

RFF-sounds like a really lovely trip!! Nice pictures too!
Happy birthday (late) to Disxuni too!
Sounds like some November birthdays coming up!!

Halloween things down, will have DH get the Christmas stuff out this week. Will start getting it up in next 2 weeks. 

Time for a hot beverage I think...


----------



## Lynne G

Tea, MonyK!  LoL. Yeah, just think, 25 days and Happy Thanksgiving.  

Nice to get the invite, Charade.

Well, after a what? How much? Kitchen cupboard more than full now. Made burgers and baked taters, with steamed mixed vegetables. Easy meal.  

Now just chilling.  Moderate, noisy downpour right after dinner.  Hehe, little one said that you would think we lived in Seattle with all the rain we have had lately.  Indeed, waterlogged feeling, and gray days.  Windy, Pooh weather day tomorrow.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Well a bit more of a lazy evening. Had fun with Halloween, 2 youngest boys and buddies did go out for tricks and treats!

They made out like bandits!

We cleaned everything with Clorox wipes, most folks in our neighborhood had prepackaged individual treats to limit the amount of germs being spread.......

We still cleaned the wrappers....whatever............

Didn’t get a chance to lay around on the internet again today........oh well, it’s a shame having much better things to do.

It’s exciting to see the cruises are going to try to get going again!

I’m so sick of this crap Covid, youngest had a headache at school and got sent home because it’s a symptom of Covid, they said don’t come back for 10 days unless you get a test, so we went and got him tested at the doctor, I feel so bad for my little guy having to be drilled with that covid test thing, totally ridiculous and miserable, just to go back to school and be normal, glad the test was negative though, I’m pretty sure the Covid stuff may disappear suddenly though, possibly coming up this next week............

Steaks were magnificent like always, it’s wonderful having the best meat available to us right here at home.....  

Middle son aka “The Terminator” was notified of his management promotion at his job today..........

He’s only 18......

We are so proud of him!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is our 2020 grad that held off on college for the meantime because of his promising career he has in front of him already.......

I almost wish he would stay at home with us but our boys are proud to accept responsibility and become independent!

Went looking for a new Turkey fryer pot with the drain attached today....no luck, I’ll order one online, I have time, we’ll have 1 fried turkey and a prime rib for Thanksgiving dinner, yes we still plan to have a gathering.

Bought some new Christmas decor today, wife will be doing the most beautiful decorations soon enough!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay for middle guy’s promotion, DisneyLife. Steaks always good, but kid wanted sirloin burgers.


----------



## Charade67

Monykalyn said:


> Halloween things down, will have DH get the Christmas stuff out this week. Will start getting it up in next 2 weeks.


I think our decorations will go up when we get back from Gatlinburg. We don't have a lot.Thankfully we won't be using the tacky projector this year. 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I’m so sick of this crap Covid, youngest had a headache at school and got sent home because it’s a symptom of Covid, they said don’t come back for 10 days unless you get a test,


 I know the schools are being cautious, but that's just crazy. A headache? 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Middle son aka “The Terminator” was notified of his management promotion at his job today..........
> 
> He’s only 18......
> 
> We are so proud of him!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats to him. 

I realized tonight that I had no idea where I am supposed to vote on Tuesday. They've changed our polling place since I last voted, and I can't find my registration card. Thankfully I was able to look it up online.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.  Halloween decs all down and will be up in the loft later.  @Monykalyn on journey home I said we should get our decs up early and make the most of the twinkling lights - Kev said can we wait till December 1st?  We’ll see.  If others start early like Halloween I’ll be joining in!  Have so many new Disney ornaments I want to open and use.

We are going over to collect our groceries this morning - I always opt for a slightly longer drive that is in a Tier 1 area - small store but best organised outdoor on the car park and nice wildlife lake walk off the car park.

Will be quick meal tonight as Lottie has Zoom Girl Guide Rainbows and computer is set up in the kitchen so I can’t be clanging about!

Bit grey this morning here but very mild temperatures.

Happy Monday everyone x


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, how fitting, MonyK’s day to share her chickens’ bounty.  Goes well with tea.  

And the rain has left the area. Thank goodness. Mostly clear sky, with a cool wind. 37 out. A Westerly wind is blowing enough to be a bad hair day. Yeah,16 to 20 mph winds. Trash blowing, if not secure, kinda day too.  But at least the week is predicted to end with a sunny 67 degree day. Maybe a Zoo weekend coming up then. But a jacket needed today. 51 the high, and that wind will make it feel a bit cooler.

And so,


Alarm went off, up and screen watching once again.

Julie, hope you got your groceries.  Sounds like a nice place, with the lake.  And nope, my Christmas decor does not come out until much later in December.  I used to decorate more, but lately, not wanting to get all out and put back.  I do love seeing Christmas lights, though. 

A hearty Good Morning to all the homies. A most marvelous Monday. 

Refill time.


----------



## mckennarose

Checking in late again....

Spent a few hours at a political rally yesterday.  Cold and rainy, but enjoyed ourselves.  Wore masks, stayed far from others and bundled up!

Happy Belated Birthday to Disxuni!



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I’m so sick of this crap Covid, youngest had a headache at school and got sent home because it’s a symptom of Covid, they said don’t come back for 10 days unless you get a test, so we went and got him tested at the doctor


It's crazy.  I'm glad he's negative, poor kid.
Our local schools are still going by two week increments.  They let the kids back (limited number) and then moved everyone home again last week due to rising cases.


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Middle son aka “The Terminator” was notified of his management promotion at his job today..........


Good for him!  Congrats!


Charade67 said:


> I realized tonight that I had no idea where I am supposed to vote on Tuesday. They've changed our polling place since I last voted, and I can't find my registration card. Thankfully I was able to look it up online.


Yeah, that's happening here too.  My polling place is the same, but my middle dd, who lives in another town has to check her's since they moved a lot in that area.

I read in today's paper that the entire voting process, down to the machines, are different this year.  Oh boy!  As if the lines aren't going to be long enough already!  I'm sure it's going to cause confusion and add to the time.  With social distancing, I'm expecting the line to go out the door.  I bought some "hot hands" last night at Walmart to keep in our pockets in case we're outside for a while.  I buy a large pack of them every Fall for the outdoor winter events we go to here.



Realfoodfans said:


> Have so many new Disney ornaments I want to open and use.


Yay!  I would love to see them.
One of my trees is a "Disney" tree with all Disney ornaments.  My kids usually buy me some new ones each year.  Currently they go on a small tree, but I think I'll have to get a bigger tree soon.


Lynne G said:


> And the rain has left the area. Thank goodness. Mostly clear sky, with a cool wind. 37 out. A Westerly wind is blowing enough to be a bad hair day.


We had some flurries this morning!  Just blowing around, not sticking.  And it's supposed to be near 70 by the weekend.  Go figure!


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I’m so sick of this crap Covid, youngest had a headache at school and got sent home because it’s a symptom of Covid, they said don’t come back for 10 days unless you get a test, so we went and got him tested at the doctor, I feel so bad for my little guy having to be drilled with that covid test thing, totally ridiculous and miserable, just to go back to school and be normal, glad the test was negative though, I’m pretty sure the Covid stuff may disappear suddenly though, possibly coming up this next week............



Sending a kid home from school due to a headache and requiring a covid test is over kill.
 Let your school board be aware of that was done.

What did they say to you when they contacted you?

Don’t kid yourself.
The virus is not going away suddenly and disappear next week.

State numbers are climbing in many areas.

Good to read your boy tested negative.
You were lucky you got the results quickly.
We had an a 4 day wait before our test results were issued.


----------



## keishashadow

For those of you in the north, today was that very special day for me...

The one where you stroll out to your car & find it covered in snow for the first time every year

This is me after snapping the wiper blades and being _*not *_forced to scrape the windows




Charade67 said:


> We are leaving town the day after Thanksgiving and will be gone for a week.


Nice!  Long as things don’t get too crazy will also be hightailing it out of dodge


Charade67 said:


> I know the schools are being cautious, but that's just crazy. A headache?


Well, upon speaking to a few teachers in our area, they now have the job of being health monitors foisted into their laps.  Sadly, many parents downright furious that their kids aren’t permitted into school when they show up at the doorstop with fevers.  Thankfully, a fever is easily caught with the temp scanning.

DLPN good to hear your little guy isn’t infected, I’m sure you & the mrs are very thankful!  Puzzled, as this is the 1st time i’ve heard of headache being a factor for a person being sent home from school or work.  I can see it if there were other observable malaise involved but does seem like overkill.

unfortunately, with no uniform national protocols in place & state edicts without any sort of teeth,  it’s difficult for our country to be on the same page to be able to stay the course until a vaccine is widely available.



Realfoodfans said:


> I said we should get our decs up early and make the most of the twinkling lights - Kev said can we wait till December 1st? We’ll see. If others start early like Halloween I’ll be joining in! Have so many new Disney ornaments I want to open and use.


I have a small holiday tree up all year

Green light, go...


----------



## keishashadow

Monyk - here’s a list of feasts I found for my kids who will be there before us on thanksgiving day proper

https://www.visitorlando.com/en/blog/post/thanksgiving-dining-orlando


----------



## macraven

My area did not participate for Halloween events so we did not buy any candy in advance.

No one in our hoa had trick or treaters this year.
(Only time our doorbell rang was when the pizza delivery arrived.)

We did not miss not having Halloween 
as were able to watch the game on tv without interruptions.

It’s cold in the south today!
Yikes ... not used to it this soon
Only will have a high in the 50’s later today and later in the week back to the 70’s

our forecast for evenings this week will be nippy


Some years it’s been a warm thanksgiving and other years far from it.

I really have no complaints as I could be back in Chicago with a real snowy freezing temps winter....


Keisha, sounds like a day to stay inside.
You are having an early taste of winter!


Hope all the homies are doing fine and staying warm!

Time to start concentrating for Turkey day!


----------



## macraven

Lynne, thanks for the heads up it is deviled egg day!

I do have eggs in the fridge and will get the water boiling today
It’s so unamerican not to celebrate this event of deviled egg day!

It will go fine with our left over pizza dinner tonight.
I’ll call it our apps before our entree dinner
Hahahaha


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Lynne, thanks for the heads up it is deviled egg day!
> 
> I do have eggs in the fridge and will get the water boiling today
> It’s so unamerican not to celebrate this event of deviled egg day!
> 
> It will go fine with our left over pizza dinner tonight.
> I’ll call it out apps before our entree dinner
> Hahahaha


Have a feeling you make a mean deviled egg  rarely make them, only one who will eat them here.  Do u put horseradish in yours?  I cheat & use arby’s Horsey sauce packets

My experience when eating other people’s versions...they tend to either be very good or horrid.  Fancy app version I once saw, had them topped with caviar.  Now, i enjoy caviar (when I can rarely get my hands upon it) but why one would mix the two is beyond me.


----------



## macraven

I use mayo in my deviled eggs yoke with a squirt of mustard liquid and include one boiled egg white in that
Make them fluffy and yoke overspreading the cooked egg white half shell.

Come on over and I’ll make some for you!
Bring all the homies over and I’ll start booking the eggs now.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, mine are egg yolks plus mayo and a squirt of grain mustard.  All eat them.  Hmm. Maybe have to make some today too.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Mayo, Mustard, Tabasco and pinch of paprika in mine - hungry now!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

They all sound great if you want to do a contest I’d very happily volunteer to be the judge.........!


----------



## mckennarose

keishashadow said:


> Green light, go...


Confession.... I've been listening to Christmas music for about two weeks now!  In my defense, I've been working on Christmas designs, so it helps me keep in the mindset.  When I was working on Halloween designs I put on the music from MNSSHP.  I did two Thanksgiving designs today, but I don't have a playlist for turkey-day, lol!


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, mine are egg yolks plus mayo and a squirt of grain mustard.


Mine are similar, but I add either jalapenos or green olives, depending on our mood.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just making a very quick stop in!!! 

I hope everyone is happy and staying healthy with all the craziness going around. 

I have been extremely busy with my full time job, part time fun ( money for travelling job ) and add to that finishing the last of my 4 college courses for my degree through distance learning.  I just do not have much free time these days.  I am even completing some course work during work hours when it's slow enough. 

Just thought I would do a quick stop in and say we are all ok.  Cases are spiking in our city all of a sudden ( we had done very good until 2 weeks ago ) and hopefully now that Halloween is over, the number of cases will drop again.
We have been busy with work, our youngest DS passed his road test and is now driving all over the city for me lol.  We went to go visit the GD over our Thanksgiving holiday earlier in October.  She is just growing so fast!!!!

Well I should run and get this deposit done and shuffle more papers around.  

Take care everyone!!!!  And I hope to be able to stop by again sooner...or hopefully more often if I can find some extra minutes


----------



## keishashadow

mckennarose said:


> Confession.... I've been listening to Christmas music for about two weeks now!


Nightmare before Xmas has been in heavy rotation here, prob will continue thru the end of the year

haven’t tried out alexa’s holiday playlist yet. Hope they switched it up from last year, some real duds lol


----------



## macraven

Good to see you here pumpkin!

Glad you brought us up to speed how you are doing.

Pencil us in anytime you have a few minutes to spare.


----------



## Monykalyn

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We are so proud of him!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Ah congrats to him!!!


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> because it’s a symptom of Covid,


 EVERYTHING is a symptom of covid now. I joked the other day that pain in your toe (from stubbed toes in the dark) will soon be added. And the questionnaire is just stupid-I have a majority of those "symptoms" on a regular basis-allergies & asthma!! No fever is the only one I can be "truthful" on.   Now if it asked if there was a _change_ in those symptoms that would be different. Plus I get swabbed twice a week.


Realfoodfans said:


> I said we should get our decs up early and make the most of the twinkling lights - Kev said can we wait till December 1st? We’ll see. If others start early like Halloween I’ll be joining in! Have so many new Disney ornaments I want to open and use.


 Go for it! we need what makes us happy right? I am getting ours started as we leave the 20th and won't be back til the 1st of December.


Lynne G said:


> Ah, how fitting, MonyK’s day to share her chickens’ bounty. Goes well with tea.


 Well not my freeloader's bounty - of the 2 new babies-both same age-one is laying pretty regularly. I can't decide if the other isn't laying yet (she should be) or more likely-she's laying somewhere other than coop. I've looked around their usual haunts but haven't found a stash of eggs yet. And then I have the old lady hen who gives me maybe 6 eggs a year in the spring, one who is naturally slowing down with the shorter days, and one who looks like she is recovering from a close shave with a barber (thankfully most feathers are out now and growing back in but she still looks raggedy) and hasn't laid in 2 months.


macraven said:


> Good to read your boy tested negative.
> You were lucky you got the results quickly.
> We had an a 4 day wait before our test results were issued.


 My PCR results are in about 48 hours. I also get the 15 minute rapid one - much prefer that one as it is much gentler!


keishashadow said:


> find it covered in snow for the first time every year


  NO snow!! but yeah-at least not ice.


keishashadow said:


> Monyk - here’s a list of feasts I found for my kids who will be there before us on thanksgiving day proper
> 
> https://www.visitorlando.com/en/blog/post/thanksgiving-dining-orlando


 Thanks-I've seen a couple lists: the Paddlefish and Kitchen are sold out. Also saw Seasons 52 on some list, and will check out the winery one. 


keishashadow said:


> Fancy app version I once saw, had them topped with caviar


 I have a fancy version that has crab meat-think I made them for Christmas or new years one year.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> is now driving all over the city for me


 One of the benefits of having a new driver  

May get into a couple more of my nursing homes this week and next-can't wait! People think "oh why would you want to come back if you can work from home?"  Yeah-trying being forced to do it, without an end or choice for months on end. While it has been nice in some ways (got to do some WFH in different "homes/resorts") it is also more of a challenge in some ways and work day isn't as clearly defined. I think some days I work way more than what I actually log.  Of course there are some days where it is probably less-especially when I have to check up on boy's assignments.  
I think I just really want a return towards more "normal".

Still haven't gotten my refund for disney AP yet. Got fed up with being on hold after 40 minutes. 

STill playing chicken with the Jan cruise-don't really want to go on it so will cancel buuuttt waiting to see if some incentive if cruise line cancels... 



random-watching local news and two of my favorites from the channel (on air >15 years) who are just the NICEST people are leaving! Staying in town and working with  Convoy of Hope but still.  We know a few current (and former) news people and they are all just so nice.  This is the channel that has had viral  "blooper"  (google home depot "bomb scare" with Lisa Rose - her partner is the one leaving)-you can tell the staff genuinely like each other and what they do. 

Dark already...


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, MonyK, I chickened out, lost my cruise deposit, but don’t care.  No way do I want to have a lesser cruise experience and be one  of the first, if they do start at beginning of January. Parks, yes, as felt was worth it.  Plus, if I had issue, medical available.  Cruise, yeah, none really available if trapped at sea.  So, we are looking at January 2022 cruise, and hoping will make us feel safer.   Hehe, with the chickens. No more colored eggs for us, as neighbor said they stopped laying years ago now. Old chicken ladies next to us.  I think they says can live 10 plus years.

And we had butter chicken with orange peppers and corn. Think the men made sandwiches. Little one put hers on a bagel, me, just on plate.

Chilling time.  And was a bad hair day, as gusts were 50 mph.  But was rocking those shades at lunchtime walk.  Tomorrow, more clouds, but just as cool, with 53 the high.  Jacket again when lunchtime walk, and hoping some shades too.  Then will walk to polling place when done for day.  Hoping not too long a line.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Another Monday dealing with insurance. I really need a break from dealing with insurance companies. My vacation can't come soon enough. 

One bright spot today - I got a notice from the library that a book I had put on hold several weeks ago was now available. I had completely forgotten that I had requested the book. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Will be quick meal tonight as Lottie has Zoom Girl Guide Rainbows and computer is set up in the kitchen so I can’t be clanging about!


 B was a Girl Scout for 12 years. Sometimes I miss those days. 



mckennarose said:


> I read in today's paper that the entire voting process, down to the machines, are different this year. Oh boy! As if the lines aren't going to be long enough already!


 I have no idea what to expect tomorrow. The day of the 2016 election a new Dunkin Donuts opened in our city. I decided to get a donut after I voted. I spent maybe 10 minutes in line to vote and at least 30 in the Dunkin drive thru. I can't believe it took me longer to get a donut than it did to vote for president. 



keishashadow said:


> The one where you stroll out to your car & find it covered in snow for the first time every year
> 
> This is me after snapping the wiper blades and being _*not *_forced to scrape the windows


Yuck. That's no fun.  I'm so thankful we finally have a garage. It't only one car though, do dh still gets to scrape ice. 



macraven said:


> Time to start concentrating for Turkey day!


I'm looking forward to it now that I know we have plans.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Just making a very quick stop in!!!


Hi Pumpkin. Good to see you. 

I am going to try to get to sleep early tonight so I can get up early and vote just in case there are long lines. I guess if it takes less time then anticipated I can always go get a donut.


----------



## macraven

Hope you get your donut and not have a long wait line when you vote tomorrow charade.

Mr Mac and I are going early before the polls open so we can be in line before it grows.

We took a pass on the early voting lines as wait time was about 60 to 90 minutes.



Is anyone going to put our porch light on tonight?


----------



## Charade67




----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.  School run done and tasks underway.   Going over to check in Dad’s house today - did I mention it should have completed on Friday but problem lower down the chain so didn’t happen.  Trying not to worry about it.

Hoping to call at a small specialist firework shop to get a few (non banging) items for Bonfire Night.  Not something we’ve bothered with for many years as the children would normally go to a large organised event.  Will plan for fire pit, hotdogs, smores and a few sparkling effects if weather stays dry.

Have booked a meal out with DS and SIL tonight - she described it as a Last Supper event - quite appropriate really.  Our favourite place are happy to put us on adjacent tables.

@Charade67 we are/were heavily involved with the scouting movement.  I was a leader for many years.  Em is now a qualified leader and as a youngster went through to be a young leader.  Brother and DS both hugely enjoyed scouting.  Sadly J couldn’t cope with the rough and tumble though they tried to give him reassurance but L is really enjoying it and will (virtually) move up from Rainbows to Brownies at Christmas.

 Lovely bright morning hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Lynne G

Woot! The day Mac does her Taco Bell run. Homies, enjoy a taco or two this Tuesday.

Good Morning Julie. I did scouts until a teen. And sending good thoughts the house sale completes today. And nice to enjoy a meal out, before not being able to eat at a restaurant for some time. While we are at 50 percent capacity, talk is to further limit again, as our state has seen a big jump in positives when restrictions were eased. We have yet to eat inside a restaurant. We have seen some with outdoor seating, and a fire and heat lamps. Our weather is not good year round to enjoy outdoor dining without some warmth in the cooler months. Yay for having a bonfire, and food too. Yum, toasted marshmallows. 

And so, another tea and early up.  And for those having a vote day, vote.  Only day you have the chance to do that right.  Or, hope you mailed your vote in, already.  Since little one and older one have later morning first class, both are going to vote when the poll opens.  DH and I will brave the lines after the end of our work day.  

And so, with a tea in my hand, back to routine.  Have a totally terrific Taco Tuesday homies.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I'm up early today so I can go exercise my 19th amendment right. 


I'm annoyed with dh this morning. He keeps all his medication portioned out in a large pill box. This one has each day of the week and has both am and pm sections. Well, he keeps leaving it on the kitchen table in the morning. This morning I heard a crash and found the cat had knocked it off the table and several pills had spilled out. I think I got to it before the cat tried to eat anything. 

I'll leave you with a funny story from yesterday. One of our therapists called my yesterday morning and asked me to cancel her first client of the day because she was going to be late. There were some large branches blocking the road in her neighborhood. She tried to pull one out of the way, but it was too big and heavy. So she decided that she would try to drive over it...............in her Prius. Someone eventually got her car unstuck.


----------



## cam757

Good Morning All,

It was an early morning for me.  Up at 3:15 and at work by 5 a.m.  Finally election day. Hopefully all the work my office has put in will translate into a smooth election for the voters in my city. Thankfully, other than answering the crazy phone calls, today is a pretty easy day for us in the office...at least until tonight when the numbers start rolling in, but that is the exciting part of the day.

I went to Sam's and bought some pastries and muffins. Later I am going to make some buffalo chicken dip in the crockpot.  The others brought in food as well so we will eat good today.

Hope everyone has a great day and short wait if you are voting today.


----------



## Charade67

Six minutes to vote for president. Twenty minutes to go through the Dunkin drive thru.


----------



## macraven

I’m still waiting for Schumi to bring out the bacon...
My errands are done now and I’m hungry...

Taco Bell is dinner tonight

Had an early start this morning to drop off Mr Mac’s car for repair work.
In between errands, voted.

Our first cold temp this morning.
Thought I was back in Chicago as it was brrrrr when we left the house for errands.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Just got home from voting! Was very pleased to see a huge line - we waited about 25 minutes, not too bad. 

Warming up later today - high of 65! Will try to go for a walk outside after lunch. Then I think after work it is the start of Christmas light putting up time! 

For taco Tuesday I'm making oven-baked chicken chimichangas. Woot for a sunny Tuesday!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, almost as good as when Schumi says tea.  Aw Mac, I guess she is busy.  I did get some bacon, as older one wanted to have some breakfast, as he was woke up early to vote.  

Cam, nice to have food while you help.

Elsa, yes, sunny day. Not quite as windy, but a close to bad hair day still.

Yeah, little one ran out to get coffee, took her longer than expected. So I can understand, Charade.

Elsa and Charade, not bad poll time waits. Hoping I get a no or small line when I go this later afternoon.

Ooh, more tea for me.  Yay!


----------



## mckennarose

One hour and 45 minutes wait to vote this morning.  Over an hour was waiting outside in 39 degrees and windy.  But.... two of the machines were down and they had to wait for someone to come and fix them.  It looked like they were working when we were leaving.


----------



## buckeev




----------



## Realfoodfans

You are all great to be queuing to vote - we stroll into our local cricket club - generally nobody there - mark your paper and off you go.

Very happy to say exchange on Dad’s home has gone through and completion will be Thursday. Glad I went around it again today and also called on “Auntie” round the corner who was Mum’s friend all those 60 years there. Will keep in touch with them as their son and I went through schools together and meet up occasionally.

We are trying to eat more low carb again as my treats while away upset my system so it will be a lovely steak meal tonight.

Hope everyone has a good evening x


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


>


I read this as it took you a long wait to vote today ...

We checked wait time for voting and went when there were no lines.


----------



## keishashadow

“The time has come” the walrus said “to talk of many things”

No joke, get out the vote

shocked when running g errands past various polling places to not see any lines.  Could be so many of us taking advantage of being able to vote early by mail


Monykalyn said:


> I joked the other day that pain in your toe (from stubbed toes in the dark) will soon be added.


Well, those dark toes are a symptom too 


Monykalyn said:


> also get the 15 minute rapid one - much prefer that one as it is much gentler!


I was relieved the quickie was nowhere as bad as people have reported  do think the tester’s um diligence level might be a factor there tho


Monykalyn said:


> May get into a couple more of my nursing homes this week and next-can't wait!


I hear you. Had to be challenging to perform your job under different circumstances!

not my Intent to criticize you at all here!!!  However, my perspective on nursing homes & covid may be different than yours; or the next person for that matter

I haven’t seen my mom since the middle of March  Fortunately, she’s in a lovely community the size of a small town, located far out in the idyllic countryside. Combo retirement village, assisted, memory, skilled, short term rehab PT/OT Fact that it gets excellent ratings, helped me cope with her placement there

They have been observing very strict protocols.  I get it. Especially, appreciate this after seeing what happened in another facility in the city. Brighton woods, where the governor called in the national guard due to inept management  So many There died a sad, lonely death.  Didn’t have to be that way. Investigation is still ongoing.

Moms facility had just opened up reserved, staff-monitored visiting hours, distanced 12 feet apart. I I was waiting to finish my 2 weeks to quarantine after FL trip  That window has closed

Several large political rallies that didn’t Observe the basic recommended Covid precautions have been held in that county the last few months

Multiple staff at the facility, Working in different buildings (who don’t engage during the work day or socialize after work); have posted positive within a weeks time of attending the next to last rally.

Discovered Via the routine testing mandates. Contract tracing has it going back to rally...they all attended but not together, said they didn’t see each other there

Now, a handful of patients Under their direct care, located in different buildings, are infected. Numbers keep slowly jumping. None in my mom’s unit yet, thank God! she has a private room, at least, and they are doing their best to isolate them

Still, it’s difficult to not be concerned, especially as the flu took out 1/3rd of her unit’s residents two seasons ago

It not just restricted to the facility, that county’s rates are now skyrocketing too. Truly, a shame



macraven said:


> Mr Mac and I are going early before the polls open so we can be in line before it grows.


Did you get a sticker?


Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Julie. I did scouts until a teen.


Same, enjoyed it and my full sash of badges lol


Charade67 said:


> Six minutes to vote for president. Twenty minutes to go through the Dunkin drive thru.


Lol says something about our country’s priorities


----------



## Lynne G

No one in line, how nice is that?

A what for dinner.  Thinking meatballs and pasta.  Poll taking to see what family’s dinner votes are, though mom the decision maker.

Hey Buckeev, hope all is well with you and family.


----------



## snowpack

2 plus hours in line to vote and the results were read before I even voted.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, Snow, that is a long line. I think I just got lucky.  

And so, a very dark start to my morning, but a routine one for me.  But since I still do keep track of what day of the week it is,


Yep.  Yay, a Wednesday is here. A hump of a day, wherein, Friday becomes ever so closer.  Woot!

Time for tea.  While still an early morning for me, Good Morning to all the homies.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good afternoon all.  Has anyone heard from Carole? Not like her to disappear. Hope all is well.

I was up and out early this morning.  Lots of errands to run and some not completed but a few more  ticked off my “to do” list before lockdown tomorrow.  Everywhere  busy. Bought a small Poinsettia to very slowly begin bringing Christmas into the house.  I am not generally good at keeping them but it looks very pretty for now!

Kev is collecting leaves as it’s a bright day and I have the bolognese cooking ready for our meal later.

Should really be cleaning but Louie has slid on to my knee between paperwork and notebook so I will sit still (happily) for a while.

Happy Wednesday all x


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning. I'm actually up a little earlier than usual.

Yesterday just went rapidly downhill after I got my donuts. Another 2 hours on hold with an insurance company, new Medicaid problems, and lots of other irritating things at work. When I left work I stopped by my doctor's office to pay a bill. I pulled into the parking lot and there was no available parking spots. (The lot is very small and poorly designed.) As I was trying to back out of the lot I accidentally hit an Audi. Thankfully I was going extremely slow and there was no damage apart from what looked like a mild scuff mark. I found the owner and she was really cool about it.  

Two bits of positive news today: 1. The medicaid company that I have been fighting with for the past year is finally going to pay the therapist for old claims. I just got notice that she is receiving a check for over $1700.
2. The Covid numbers at the university continue to go down. This morning they reported only 36 active cases.

Time to go to work.


----------



## Lynne G

Nothing like a dog lap heater, Julie.  LoL Though mine was 85 pounds.  

Oh my, another beautiful sunny day, just like the one I was viewing out of my hospital window 23 years ago. It’s a boy was said in the early afternoon. Today, while embarrassing him with my rendition of the birthday song, asked him what for birthday dinner, as I assume will make or do takeout. No response, but he did enjoy the gifts he got.

And so, more tea for me.


----------



## macraven

To your son Lynne

seems like yesterday doesn’t it!
Kids grow up too fast.


----------



## Charade67

Happy birthday to Lynne's son!


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, for the long phone wait, eek for small accident, yay for money now coming, cool that B’s school has lower numbers, Charade.  I doubt little one will stay on campus this Spring.  The school has said nothing, but I can see the risk, as it’s a very open campus, and the City keeps showing increasing numbers.    

Thanks for older one’s birthday wishes Mac and Charade.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Lynne G happy birthday to your DS - lovely memories of that special day!

@Charade67 thank goodness you were travelling slowly and no damage.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family  



Happy belated birthday Disxumi




Monykalyn said:


> Halloween things down, will have DH get the Christmas stuff out this week. Will start getting it up in next 2 weeks.



I put all Halloween things away yesterday. I have the Angel tree decorated in the formal living room. Hopefully will get everything done in next couple of days.





Monykalyn said:


> Halloween was a bit more subdued than years past, but we still had about 1/2 the usual treaters. Sat with neighbors around the fire pit as usual-it's 1/2 way up the hill so kids don't have to trek all the way down-All of us from those houses brought our candy bowls up and let the kids "trick or treat" along the table.



We had a few Trick or Treaters. Nothing like in years past.




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Middle son aka “The Terminator” was notified of his management promotion at his job today..........



Congratulations to your son on his promotion.




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Bought some new Christmas decor today, wife will be doing the most beautiful decorations soon enough!!!



Yeah....to Christmas decorating.



Realfoodfans said:


> on journey home I said we should get our decs up early and make the most of the twinkling lights - Kev said can we wait till December 1st? We’ll see. If others start early like Halloween I’ll be joining in! Have so many new Disney ornaments I want to open and use.



Your right.....there is something about those twinkling lights that’s magical and cheerful.

DLP glad to hear your son is alright.

Happy Birthday to your son Lynne


We had a nice Halloween Party. I made a big pot of chili, pretzel mummy dogs, veggies and dip, fruit etc. I did a treat table. Just a few of us in the family. We had a few Trick or Treaters.

Our Covid numbers are going up here a little. I think everyone is having a bit of a spike.

Sorry to hear they are getting ready to shut everything down in the UK again.

Keisha I read back a few pages and seen that you had been in the hospital. I hope you are doing better

Schumi your trip report and pictures on your  Bourton-on-the-Water trip looked and sounded lovely. What a magical place.

It has been a bit stressful here for past couple of weeks. Our grandson suffered a concussion during a football practice. He has been seeing a doctor weekly and is doing better.

Then I had to take hubby to ER a week ago. He is doing better too.

I almost pulled the plug on our Halloween Party, but felt we just needed to get the family together and celebrate and laugh a little.

We had the cutest Addams Family Values members. My niece and her baby were dressed up as Morticia and Pubert Addams.


Hope everyone is doing good.

Put your Christmas decorations up and enjoy the twinkling lights.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Robo, I am glad both are okay.  Scary, not in a good way.  Glad you could enjoy the party, as all needed some happy.  Great list of food, yum. Thank you for older one’s birthday wishes.  Yep, we get these lovely golden days Fall days here and there, and I enjoy them.  I am so looking forward to the predicted 70 degree weekend.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Robo56 oh my your decorations are so beautiful - I think you have so much more choice over there with decorations.  I have been looking for a very long electric lit garland but no luck - all battery which drive me mad!
So glad your grandson is doing ok! I remember my nephew having a similar rugby injury - always wore  a head guard after that.


----------



## macraven

Robo thanks for sharing your pictures.
They always are a hit with us, stunning pictures!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just a quick stop in!!! I was hoping to stop in yesterday and say Happy Voting to all of you!!!! I hope you all got your chance to cast your ballot! I know we are all watching to see the outcome 

And this is for @schumigirl I keep seeing these on my FB feed and I think of you every time.  These are so stinking hilarious.  If you have already seen them, I apologize...but I could totally see my DH and DSs doing this!!!!  There are so many on their channel.  I am trying to find a way to link the one with a compilation of them for you.  It is freeking hilarious!!!!


----------



## macraven

That was a hoot pumpkin


----------



## Lynne G

Pumpkin, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Disxuni

Thanks for all the birthday wishes guys! @schumigirl I am sorry to disappoint, but we didn't go into the parks during the weekend due to the fact that they do not have passes (so no report on Beetlejuice) and the fact that we knew the crowds would be crazy this weekend. I got multiple emails regarding the weekend. And it was indeed packed when we made appearances at City Walk.

I was shocked to find out that the Beetlejuice house made a surprise appearance. It was only virtual line only. So, it was limited to who could make reservations anyway and I heard a lot of people couldn't go that wanted to. However, I felt a little better finding out apparently Beetlejuice would be making an appearance next year. According to what I read, Universal didn't want to show off the house at all, but due to their contract with Warner Bros they needed to at least two days of an appearance in order to be able to use next year. I watched it YouTube and it looks cool and I'm sure once certain things are removed in relation to covid, as well as other enhancements if they want, it'd be even better.

@Sue M I hope you enjoy your stay! If you enjoy the nostalgia of the 1950's you'll definitely enjoy it.

Also happy birthday to @Lynne G's son!

@Pumpkin1172 I love the video! I've seen the original one where it's him riding his bike with their baby with a skeleton face mask on and she yelled at him for that too. Hilarious!

I'll try to give a brief overview. Most of the excitement on Halloween happened at night, as we had our luggage with us so we couldn't go anywhere, got there morning, and waited hoping to get checked in early. It was a few minutes after 4pm where I finally asked about an estimation of when it's usually ready after 4pm and they upgraded us to a Pool view since what we had originally was still not ready. We got ready in our room and the Sanderson sisters finally made their appearance to City Walk that night. I wonder how many Facebooks we might be on. As we had probably 30+ people take our photo that we even know of (we caught a couple taking photos as we passed, or tried to do it "discreetly" while we stood at a couple of places). That's a rough estimation as at one point on our way to Margaritaville we got five requests back to back, because at one point when we were asked once, others started to queue up to ask too. Then we finally got back into our room to do drinks and eat our Auntie Anne's pretzels.  

Next day was mainly relaxation day. We woke up, had breakfast at The Kitchen, decided to do pool time before it was supposed to storm/rain. We got food and drinks (spilled my margarita and was too shy to ask for replacement). Went back to the room for us to relax and then get ready for dinner at The Palm (originally it was Cowfish, but didn't want to go out to City Walk if it did pour). Went back to our room to drink a little and then pass out. Only other activity I can think of that was done was a lot of me running out when friend's were asleep to take photos.


----------



## Disxuni

Oh and I forgot to say, yes, I voted, I voted last week!


----------



## snowpack

Lynne G said:


> Friday becomes ever so closer



C'mon Friday! Best day of the week!




Realfoodfans said:


> Lots of errands to run and some not completed but a few more ticked off my “to do” list before lockdown tomorrow.



So sorry you are going on lockdown again. Hopefully it will be short and this will be the last one. 



Charade67 said:


> As I was trying to back out of the lot I accidentally hit an Audi. Thankfully I was going extremely slow and there was no damage apart from what looked like a mild scuff mark. I found the owner and she was really cool about it.
> 
> 2. The Covid numbers at the university continue to go down. This morning they reported only 36 active cases.



So glad it was minor and you werent hurt. That's really awesome you took the time to find the owner even though there really wasnt any damage. Dont think many people would have.

That is outstanding news about the University numbers. Hope it keeps trending that way





Lynne G said:


> Oh my, another beautiful sunny day, just like the one I was viewing out of my hospital window 23 years ago



Happy Birthday to your son Lynne. Laughing when I read the part of you singing Happy Birthday to him. They are never too old for that.




Robo56 said:


> I put all Halloween things away yesterday



Ick, I still have to do that. So dark when I get home now. Hopefully I will get off on time Friday and get it all put away.



Robo56 said:


> I did a treat table.



That looks so lovely.



Robo56 said:


> Our grandson suffered a concussion during a football practice. He has been seeing a doctor weekly and is doing better.
> 
> Then I had to take hubby to ER a week ago. He is doing better too.



Oh no, how scary for you. I love watching football, ok I am really obsessed with it, but it can be so dangerous. Glad your hubby is doing better. Tell them you have had your quota for the year and no more.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I know we are all watching to see the outcome



Thats all that has been on our tv the past 2 nights. Surprised my boys and hubby who doesnt vote often are so involved. Really proud of how many people voted in this country. No matter the outcome we exercised our right and that is not something America has done on a large scale in a while.



Disxuni said:


> they upgraded us to a Pool view since what we had originally was still not ready.



Hurray. Mummy Dust!



Disxuni said:


> had breakfast at The Kitchen



Oh, how was it? We had breakfast there our last trip, just the buffet, well and the mimosas. Know it will be different when we visit but hope it still is wonderful.



Disxuni said:


> I voted, I voted last week!


[
Wish my state did early voting. Dont think there was a short line anywhere at any time yesterday in our county.

Work has eased up a bit this week. I actually did 3 weeks of past billing and should only have a few hours of overtime this week. Looks like we are down a little bit in volume this week. While it will stink for the bottom line, I have appreciated being able to catch up a bit.

Been lurking and reading when I can the past couple months. Hopefully I can continue to get a little more time here.

Oh and the big news, after hubby and I cancelled our Sept trip due to Southwest and work, I have 33 day until I leave on our girls trip.


----------



## Monykalyn

Yep we voted! Waited 30 minutes, but one of the poll workers said lines have been going up to 1.5 hours. Got to go to Table Rock yesterday and all polling places I drove by had lines stretched across parking lots. Don't think our voting place didn't ever NOT have a line-have NEVER seen the lot that busy ALL day. My neighbor checked me in. Dh got an email very last minute to be a poll judge but he didn't see it in time to respond. He'd applied weeks ago. 

Happy Birthday to Lynne's boy!!

Well first molting chicken is growing feathers out more and looking a bit less chewed up-but the other one like her has started her molt! Picked her up yesterday and tons of feathers came off-had a pile enough to start a feather pillow. Nice weather this week but back to cold next week. 


Charade67 said:


> So she decided that she would try to drive over it...............in her Prius. Someone eventually got her car unstuck.


 Oh my gosh- LOL!! 


keishashadow said:


> Well, those dark toes are a symptom too


 I'd forgotten about that! Yeah the wound care nurse at the facility where covid hit bad said it was weird dusky rashy thing. Said it was hard to describe and not something she'd seen before. Thankfully all the wounds have healed up. Even our more severe covid survivors seem to have recovered now. They had a bad outbreak late May/June.


keishashadow said:


> Multiple staff at the facility, Working in different buildings (who don’t engage during the work day or socialize after work); have posted positive within a weeks time of attending the next to last rally.


 UGH!! Hopefully asymptomatic and able to stop quickly


keishashadow said:


> not my Intent to criticize you at all here!!! However, my perspective on nursing homes & covid may be different than yours; or the next person for that matter


 Totally understand!!!!  Frustration is the name of the game here too.  One of the reasons why I am being restrictive and tested so often is because I go to different buildings AND areas.  I think a couple facilities wouldn't care if I stayed in the building all day like normal but I am the one who's saying I'd rather be very very careful right now and limit who I see and where I go, for the buildings sake. One of the CMS guidelines is to not share staff.  Priorities will need to drastically change though, take profit out of taking care of human beings and spend more on the people who take care of people first-before that tax incentive for the billionaires' new stadium for his billion dollar sports team to make him more billions. I love sports, but...priorities.


Robo56 said:


> Our grandson suffered a concussion during a football practice. He has been seeing a doctor weekly and is doing better.
> 
> Then I had to take hubby to ER a week ago. He is doing better too.


 So glad both are doing better!!


Robo56 said:


> My niece and her baby were dressed up as Morticia and Pubert Addams


 Way too adorable!!!

Dog keeps bringing in his soccer ball...son keeps chucking it back out.

It is warm apple cider season! This weekend will have an added flavor of caramel vodka to it...


----------



## macraven

Someone forgot to leave the porch light on...
Had a heck of a time getting here tonight.

Hope all on first and second shifts are having sweet dreams.
Night crew can check in any time

(I can’t be the only one that is still watching tv.)


----------



## Sue M

@keishashadow so maybe I shouldn’t pack the Lysol. I do have 2 packets of Wet Ones antibacterial wipes. But like a spray for the room. 
I missed that you were in hospital. Hope all is ok. 
Wow, just wow. I find it despicable that staff working in a nursing home would attend a rally then go to work  infecting elderly in their care. I won’t get going on how reckless it is even to hold these things.  Don’t want to get thrown off board lol  I hope there are no deaths from this. Hope your mom is safe. 

@Disxuni CB looks like fun.  I’ll only be there arrival night but hope to have a chance to look around. We have a pool view at HRH booked again. I hope we have a view as good as the last one. We could see the parks, Rip Rocket was cool with all the lights. We like The Kitchen. Haven’t been to The Palm!  

@Lynne G sorry I missed son birthday!  Happy belated. 

@Robo56 pretty pics!  Hope everyone is ok now. 

@Pumpkin1172 I knew I shouldn’t click on your video! Stabbin Wagon indeed. What was I thinking. 

@Charade67 yikes, close call in the parking lot. Glad it wasn’t bad. Yay for getting billing results. 

@DisneyLifePapioNe congrats to your son!  

Seems I’ve missed a lot of goings on.  All quiet here. I’m slowly pulling clothes out to wash then pack.  Picked up a cute Simpsons Christmas tee for Universal at Old Navy.  Also got some filters for my mask for flight, and decided on getting a face shield too for flight. It’s a 6 hr flight.  I don’t know if they report Covid exposure in US local news, but here they do. Almost daily there’s several flights reported and if you’re in row 6-12 etc monitor for symptoms.  It’s worrying.  I’d love to have rapid Covid testing at the airport for everyone flying. So I’m taking more precautions. Also picked up wet ones antibacterial wipes, always travel with them. For years. But now no one will be looking at me funny when I wipe down my tray table and seat!  
Trying to get my Christmas shopping done before I leave.  Oldest wants an Apple Watch.  Actually so do I lol!  I also got my US travel medical insurance today, made sure it covers Covid. So now trip feeling more real. Not many insurance companies are including Covid. So it was a bit time consuming to find one with adequate coverage. Then decide which one to buy. Hope I chose well
I’ll be sure to leave the lights on!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all - I’ve opted out of school run this morning as my blood pressure is low - makes me bit dizzy until I’ve had a couple of coffees and got moving.  Grandpa and Em flew out of the door and  L and J looking forward to fireworks in the garden tonight.  We went to a specialist shop and got just pretty ones - no big bangs.

Waiting now with baited breath for solicitor call that Dad’s home sale completed.  Anytime between 9 and 3.  My stomach is churning and I’m sure I will be tearful - prepared for that and those around me very supportive of those feelings.  I know I’m emotional but hey that’s me.

Lockdown is started now so again we are blessed to all be together and to have the little local shops open.  We will walk to the paint store later as he has bags of logs that we need and a few bits from the little supermarket.

Hoping everyone stays well and has a good day x


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a Thursday is here. Drink up, good for you.

Sending very good thoughts Julie, so house sale is final already or soon. Hugs too. Hope you are feeling better. Enjoy tonight’s fun. And glad you are all set, given the reclosings now in place. We are still have closed places, and limits on entries. I don’t see us being inside with many any time soon.

MonyK, glad to see ya post.  Funny the chicken molt and look so goofy.  I don’t remember seeing neighbor chickens do that. Maybe because a different breed?   And haha, always made sure my labs kept their outdoor toys outside.  Ooh, sounds like a good drink to make for this time of year.

Sur, good to see ya post too. Glad your trip is a go now. Yes, I had a tub of wipes in my backpack, and promptly wiped down my seat and table in the plane. Will say, the remote for tv was in plastic, but I still wiped it down, as well as door handle, tables and phone. I will say, they seem to have hand sanitizer around enough, that if you don’t find a sink near, good to at least have some cleaning done. Masks they sold are cute, bu just stuck with those throw away blue ones, as kept two fresh ones in my bag, if current felt too icky. Worked well.

Snow, yay to girls trip. Nice you will still get away soon enough.

Ah yes, always thirsty every morning. Yep, tea is my drink, and enjoying some now. Bought bagels when out last night. Was told no bread in house. Picked that up, saw the bagels looked good, so now we have both. Picked up cream cheese with the weekend grocery runs, so breakfast not too boring today. Toasted bagel with cream cheese. And maybe a leftover Halloween chocolate.  

And yes,


----------



## Disxuni

@snowpack Yes, they helped us out! Also, The Kitchen was decent in the food, but the server we had was slow. He didn't come initially to our table for over 10 minutes. However, the food was decent and he came around enough to at least get two mimosas. The pancakes are pricy, but big enough to share unless you have a big appetite. A friend of mine got them and was shocked to see not only the thickness of the pancakes, but how many she received. They have a "family style" breakfast now for $23 for adults (do not recall the kid price). However, it's only offered on the weekends. 

@Sue M I hope you get a chance to look around a little bit at least. The lazy river pool area is beautiful. I hope you get a decent pool view room at HRH. I always request a high level room as it ensures you always have a decent view to matter what kind of room you have. From my experience, on property if you get anything low, or even mid-tier you might get no view, or a tree in the way.



This was our view at the HRH.

Happy that anyone who wanted to vote got to vote! And happy thirsty Thursday as @Lynne G always says! I hope all you homies are doing alright and staying safe out there still! As usual just been doing school work since I've been back.


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds like you had a good birthday trip, Dix.  Yeah, back to routine.  

Darn my mail decided to get a blue circle for more than a few minutes, but back now. Grr.

At least a very sunny day, when we get that wonderful 70’s degree days, though the weekend.  Thank you Southern High Weather System.  Just a high cloud or two, and warm!  Yay!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Disxuni said:


> @snowpack Yes, they helped us out! Also, The Kitchen was decent in the food, but the server we had was slow. He didn't come initially to our table for over 10 minutes. However, the food was decent and he came around enough to at least get two mimosas. The pancakes are pricy, but big enough to share unless you have a big appetite. A friend of mine got them and was shocked to see not only the thickness of the pancakes, but how many she received. They have a "family style" breakfast now for $23 for adults (do not recall the kid price). However, it's only offered on the weekends.
> 
> @Sue M I hope you get a chance to look around a little bit at least. The lazy river pool area is beautiful. I hope you get a decent pool view room at HRH. I always request a high level room as it ensures you always have a decent view to matter what kind of room you have. From my experience, on property if you get anything low, or even mid-tier you might get no view, or a tree in the way.
> 
> View attachment 536747
> 
> This was our view at the HRH.
> 
> Happy that anyone who wanted to vote got to vote! And happy thirsty Thursday as @Lynne G always says! I hope all you homies are doing alright and staying safe out there still! As usual just been doing school work since I've been back.




That’s a really rough view to have to deal with isn’t it...!?!?!!?!!!  LOL.....love it!!!!!

Been nicer than usual around here lately!!!

I’ll be honest about this voting stuff, which I did vote as did my wife and 2 oldest boys, but I am outright disgusted with the way it’s going..........


----------



## Lynne G

All the talk of Christmas lights, thought would leave this light for all to not stub toes. Light is from last year’s fun at the little zoo.

And will leave a funny too:

Funny, no?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 536832
> 
> All the talk of Christmas lights, thought would leave this light for all to not stub toes. Light is from last year’s fun at the little zoo.
> 
> And will leave a funny too:
> View attachment 536833
> Funny, no?



Yeah but if you have a mask on you won’t smell anything anyway.........right?


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah,DisneyLife?


----------



## Disxuni

I love Christmas lights. It's too bad it's not that common down here as it was up north when I was a kid. It was one of my favorite things during the holiday season. It's why I love going to the parks, or other places to see lights and decorations. If I can't really have snow, or cold weather, how else would I know it's holiday time? 

I hope all the homies are having a good morning so far!


----------



## macraven

Disxuni, there is a lot of Christmas decorating in my area

Probably so since we don’t have snow and extreme cold that would prevent peeps from being outside.

We don’t decorate our house and yard for the holidays but most of our neighbors do.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  A Friday.  Sun is shining, oh so nice to have the weekend start now.  Woot!


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Been nicer than usual around here lately!!!
> 
> I’ll be honest about this voting stuff, which I did vote as did my wife and 2 oldest boys, but I am outright disgusted with the way it’s going..........


And it will be much nicer when all the politics leave the boards.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 536899
> 
> Woot!  A Friday.  Sun is shining, oh so nice to have the weekend start now.  Woot!


Someone is happy and wound up today!
We all are when the weekends come around.

Cute doggy!

Temps will be upper 70’s for many days here.
Nice!


----------



## cam757

Good Morning All,

Finally Friday!! Yayyyy.  No plans for the weekend other than catching up on housework.  Looks like it will be a nice weekend here. High 60's and sunny.

Really hoping that I don't have to work tomorrow. Was not planning on it as Saturday will be my first day off since Oct. 22. Still a lot of election cleanup to do but hoping that my work can be done Monday.

Miss reading schumigirl's posts. Hope all is well with her and family.



Disxuni said:


> This was our view at the HRH.



Beautiful! We usually stay at RPR but I think we may tryout HRH for our next trip. I was hoping that we could get down there in December. I may have to just do some pricing during my downtime today


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning while I am taking a break from house cleaning. Later today I will be running errands.

This has been one of the longest weeks ever. It seems like whenever I am about to resolve a problem another comes up. I won't bore you with all the details.  If this week wasn't stressful enough the "nice" lady whose car I backed into has decided to file a claim for scratches on her bumper. I honestly couldn't see any damage to her car at all. There were some "scratches" on my bumper that came of with a rag and water.  This is what I get for being honest. 



Robo56 said:


> I put all Halloween things away yesterday. I have the Angel tree decorated in the formal living room. Hopefully will get everything done in next couple of days.


 Beautiful tree. I love angels, I have several, but no where to put them. 



Robo56 said:


> It has been a bit stressful here for past couple of weeks. Our grandson suffered a concussion during a football practice. He has been seeing a doctor weekly and is doing better.
> 
> Then I had to take hubby to ER a week ago. He is doing better too.


Oh no. Glad to hear both are inmproving.



Disxuni said:


> I'll try to give a brief overview. Most of the excitement on Halloween happened at night, as we had our luggage with us so we couldn't go anywhere, got there morning, and waited hoping to get checked in early. It was a few minutes after 4pm where I finally asked about an estimation of when it's usually ready after 4pm and they upgraded us to a Pool view since what we had originally was still not ready. We got ready in our room and the Sanderson sisters finally made their appearance to City Walk that night. I wonder how many Facebooks we might be on. As we had probably 30+ people take our photo that we even know of (we caught a couple taking photos as we passed, or tried to do it "discreetly" while we stood at a couple of places). That's a rough estimation as at one point on our way to Margaritaville we got five requests back to back, because at one point when we were asked once, others started to queue up to ask too. Then we finally got back into our room to do drinks and eat our Auntie Anne's pretzels.


Sounds like a really fun birthday. 



snowpack said:


> So glad it was minor and you werent hurt. That's really awesome you took the time to find the owner even though there really wasnt any damage. Dont think many people would have.


I just know how annoyed I would have been if someone had hit my car and not told me. I'm regretting it a little now though. 



snowpack said:


> Oh and the big news, after hubby and I cancelled our Sept trip due to Southwest and work, I have 33 day until I leave on our girls trip.


 Awesome. have a great time.



Realfoodfans said:


> Morning all - I’ve opted out of school run this morning as my blood pressure is low - makes me bit dizzy until I’ve had a couple of coffees and got moving. Grandpa and Em flew out of the door and L and J looking forward to fireworks in the garden tonight. We went to a specialist shop and got just pretty ones - no big bangs.
> 
> Waiting now with baited breath for solicitor call that Dad’s home sale completed. Anytime between 9 and 3. My stomach is churning and I’m sure I will be tearful - prepared for that and those around me very supportive of those feelings. I know I’m emotional but hey that’s me.


 Hope you are feeling better now and the sale of the house is finished. 



Disxuni said:


> way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was our view at the HRH.


 Very nice. 



Lynne G said:


> All the talk of Christmas lights, thought would leave this light for all to not stub toes. Light is from last year’s fun at the little zoo.


Pretty lights. I've never been to the zoo at Christmas time. I should see if the zoos near us do any decorating. 



Disxuni said:


> I love Christmas lights. It's too bad it's not that common down here as it was up north when I was a kid.





macraven said:


> Disxuni, there is a lot of Christmas decorating in my area


I recently found out that there will be a large drive thru light display in one of the theme parks in Marietta, GA. We will probably do that when we go to GA at the end of the month.



macraven said:


> And it will be much nicer when all the politics leave the boards.


 YES!

I should get back to cleaning. I need to vacuum. The cat is not going to be pleased.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good afternoon all.
A busy Friday but included a walk in our local forest where we “bumped into” my son and DIL!  It was so busy with others having the same idea on this beautiful day but quiet once we got on the walk.





Drove over to my brother to hand deliver bankers draft sadly had to stay on doorstep with my mask on due to new lockdown rules but glad to see them no matter briefly.

Happy end of school week and shortly we are going for pre ordered fish and chip takeout.

Feeling very blessed today to have been with family, to be sharing this extra time with the grandchildren and to have each other - it might be dark early but it’s cosy and warm in here and L and I have Polar Express on which is a good start for the weekend.

Hope everyone is heading to a peaceful weekend x


----------



## macraven

That is a lovely picture Julie 
Very peaceful...

charade, did you by chance take a picture of the lady’s car?
Hope you did 

You can’t change what already happened with the cars.
Don’t feel bad for being honest
You did the right thing.

If it were me, I would have done what you did and seek out the owner of the car.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> charade, did you by chance take a picture of the lady’s car?
> Hope you did


Yes, I did and I have already sent my pictures to my insurance company.


----------



## Charade67

I just checked B's book list for next semester. One of her history classes has 6 required books.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Charade, four online books were more expensive then I thought.  I feel for ya.  I think little one will still be an online student this Spring semester.  The City keeps posting increasing positives, so I can’t see her housing on campus with all the kids.  What a year for all of us.  And yes, both zoos decorate for the holidays.  I enjoy seeing all the lights in both.  

And so, a wonderful Friday indeed.  Brisket with sides.Yum!  Though thought the included bbq sauce was tasting of vinegar and way too thin for our liking.  But no complaints, nothing left.  Now it’s a what for dinner.  And ooh, got the new Starbucks drink, yum.  Like it got almost as much as iced.


----------



## keishashadow

A very Good Friday to all 

A belated Happy Birthday to Lynne’s DS!  Hope he works in some celebratory times this weekend.

Carole’s sunny disposition is surely missed here.



Robo56 said:


> It has been a bit stressful here for past couple of weeks. Our grandson suffered a concussion during a football practice. He has been seeing a doctor weekly and is doing better.
> 
> Then I had to take hubby to ER a week ago. He is doing better too.


Oh no, it’s raining in your house.  Glad to hear both seem to be on the right track.  I’m Doing fine, thank you.




Robo56 said:


> I almost pulled the plug on our Halloween Party, but felt we just needed to get the family together and celebrate and laugh a little.


My thoughts exactly.  Need to follow the easy to follow social distancing protocols but no need to hide in the root cellar either.  Not sure the youngins or those from the south will know that term haha


macraven said:


> That was a hoot pumpkin


Seriously, i forwarded it to my rough audience of DS, all were dyin lol


Disxuni said:


> However, I felt a little better finding out apparently Beetlejuice would be making an appearance next year. According to what I read, Universal didn't want to show off the house at all, but due to their contract with Warner Bros they needed to at least two days of an appearance in order to be able to use next year. I watched it YouTube and it looks cool and I'm sure once certain things are removed in relation to covid, as well as other enhancements if they want, it'd be even better.


Oooh, thanks for sharing that.  I was upset thinking they ‘wasted’ it for just a few days.


snowpack said:


> Oh and the big news, after hubby and I cancelled our Sept trip due to Southwest and work, I have 33 day until I leave on our girls trip.


Hoo-ray!


Monykalyn said:


> UGH!! Hopefully asymptomatic and able to stop quickly


Nope, found out yesterday afternoon it had spread.  Now in my Mom’s unit, same story...direct care staff member was foolish in her off hours.  As of today, rapid testing shows in the unit, positives for two additional staff members & one resident (they are non symptomatic).  The other type of testing should be back this weekend.

Scarier than any haunt could ever be for me.



Monykalyn said:


> is warm apple cider season! This weekend will have an added flavor of caramel vodka to it...


Oh, sounds divine. Was out to grocery store today.  Starbucks line was so long for the new drinks, I passed. 


Sue M said:


> I missed that you were in hospital. Hope all is ok.
> Wow, just wow. I find it despicable that staff working in a nursing home would attend a rally then go to work infecting elderly in their care. I won’t get going on how reckless it is even to hold these things. Don’t want to get thrown off board lol I hope there are no deaths from this. Hope your mom is safe.


Thank you, yes, it’s absolutely mind-boggling that so many people just don’t or won’t ‘get it’ until it directly slaps them upside the head.

*“Remember, when you are dead, you do not know you are dead. It is only painful for others. The same applies when you are stupid.”*
—  Ricky Gervais, 1961-, British comedian & screenwriter



Sue M said:


> Picked up a cute Simpsons Christmas tee for Universal at Old Navy. Also got some filters for my mask for flight, and decided on getting a face shield too for flight. It’s a 6 hr flight.


No old navy’s left here but that sounds so cute.  The shield is to protect you, absoutely bring it. Especially, a good idea to wear on the plane IMO when it comes to those who inevitably wander up & down the aisle with nervous bladders.   I wore face shield a few times during last trip and will bring it along on the next.



Realfoodfans said:


> Waiting now with baited breath for solicitor call that Dad’s home sale completed. Anytime between 9 and 3.


Everything go well?


Realfoodfans said:


> Lockdown is started now so again we are blessed to all be together and to have the little local shops open. We will walk to the paint store later as he has bags of logs that we need and a few bits from the little supermarket.


Great attitude 


Disxuni said:


> way.


I’m thinking we may have had the same room or a floor lower?




Charade67 said:


> Quick good morning while I am taking a break from house cleaning. Later today I will be running errands.


I gave the house a quick once over today & washed many of the windows.  Not my favorite chore.  Sun has been shining for days (a rarity here in the fall & winter), shamed me into it. 

Had snow on Monday am, hit 55 degrees on Election Day - tuesday & has been flirting with 70 since.  Such a gift.  Tomorrow will supervise the xmas lights going up outside.  Need to do my holiday tree, not sure if the big tree will make it up...the mr looked at me as though I was crazy when i suggested it


Realfoodfans said:


> A busy Friday but included a walk in our local forest where we “bumped into” my son and DIL! It was so busy with others having the same idea on this beautiful day but quiet once we got on the walk.


Imagine that!  Very pretty, nice you got to see them.[/QUOTE]


----------



## mckennarose

Hi all,

Coming down with some sort of cold, it feels like.  Ugh!  Our cases have gone up significantly here, so there's some worry.  My mom is also having the same symptoms.
Will monitor over night and call the doctor tomorrow if needed.  I did have my flu shot last month.  I have my big rheumatology appointment next week so fingers crossed that it's just allergies or a cold!  But I'm on immunuosuppressants so there's some caution.



Charade67 said:


> This is what I get for being honest.


You did the right thing.  Regardless of how the person responded, you can have a clear conscience.  People are something else these days!  A similar thing happened to my middle dd two years ago, and she was not in the wrong, but when the other people found out the cost of their insurance going up, they tried to blame her.



keishashadow said:


> Now in my Mom’s unit, same story...direct care staff member was foolish in her off hours.


Hindsight is 20/20 and with how widespread and how contagious this is, I'm sure the person who contracted it feels bad.  But we can't focus on blame....that's what I believe and tell myself now, as I'm not feeling well and having several members of my family in the health care field. (it seems we're always exposed!)  My family member who works at at a nursing home currently has about 30 cases.  They know the employee who passed it to the residents, but thankfully no one "outed" her, vilified her or politicized her off-hour lifestyle choices.  Certainly not publicly to the rest of the staff or families; it's unfortunate that the facility decided to spread the word about your mom's employee.  This employee here visited family in NY and didn't wear her mask.  The nursing home was under strict lockdown since March, where even laundry and vending machine workers couldn't go in.  There was no other way for the residents to get it but from the employees.  This is not the first, sadly.  They had a smaller outbreak two months ago from another employee.  It seems just a sad fact of life now, where we're all potential carriers/spreaders.  Ugh!  I would feel terrible if my parents, or anyone, got it from me.  

My eldest dd (also in health care) is now in quarantine (again) due to office staff not wearing masks properly. (not the same situation as the nursing home, as she doesn't work with elderly patients)  It's EVERYWHERE here again now, but thankfully seems to be more mild.  I hope and pray that doesn't change!  Hubby has several people out now, both with covid and those exposed.  We were the first wave in the US and are now experiencing the second wave.  Be prepared.....We're experiencing mask and glove shortages again.  Nothing with food yet.

I haven't gone within 10 feet of people, except for voting, and my family member who is in the nursing home has been tested regularly and is negative.  So far no notices on contact tracing so I'm just playing it cool and hoping it's nothing.    Ugh!  What a world we live in now!

Everyone be safe and be diligent.  I feel like a lot of people let their guard down, everywhere, and haven't been wearing masks, having parties (especially Halloween) and family get togethers, birthdays, etc.  People let their guard down.  I really hate this!  I'm sure you all do too!  I don't know what we're doing for Thanksgiving yet, but it might be like Easter and birthdays where we skype.

Stay safe!


----------



## macraven

Hang in there and hope you feel better Mrose!
Sending you mummy dust you bounce back quickly.

I guess doctors have different view points.
I have an autoimmunity issue and have never been allowed to have a flu shot.

(which is ok for for me as I dont handle shots very well)

Keep doing what you have been, wear your mask and stay safe!


----------



## mckennarose

macraven said:


> I guess doctors have different view points.
> I have an autoimmunity issue and have never been allowed to have a flu shot.


You know my autoimmune issues, and last year was the first time they really pushed me to get it.  I never did before that.  So far, so good.  The first time I got some mild symptoms but did fine, this time zero symptoms.  And I had my second Hepatitis A vaccine in August with no issues.  I had to get them starting last year when Disney and Orlando had a big Hep A outbreak.  My doctor recommended it and it's a series of shots spread out.  I didn't get the second one in the spring due to covid.

My eldest dd called and her office manager is positive, but asymptomatic.  DD is going for another test, as required.

The Office manager's husband is in law enforcement and symptomatic.  He got a test and they tested the OM even though she has no symptoms.  I see that everyone around here has let their guard down so much, getting together with family and friends, birthdays, holidays, cookouts, so what do they expect?  It's going to spread and this is mostly the group it's spreading to now around here.... families.  It's not really spreading through the businesses like it did in the spring.  People let their guard down and stopped being diligent with masks, especially with people they know.  Most everyone we know who got it has recovered and doing well.  Youngest dd's school is still all online, and will be for next semester so far.  Her college has only about 5 cases right now.


----------



## Charade67

mckennarose said:


> Coming down with some sort of cold, it feels like. Ugh! Our cases have gone up significantly here, so there's some worry. My mom is also having the same symptoms.


Hoping it is just a cold and you and your mom aren't too miserable. 



macraven said:


> I guess doctors have different view points.
> I have an autoimmunity issue and have never been allowed to have a flu shot.
> 
> (which is ok for for me as I dont handle shots very well)


I got my first ever flu shot this year. My arm hurt for a week. 

We had a busy afternoon. First was lunch then we went to the mall to a candy store there. Dh wanted to purchase a gift for someone at work. They are doing sort of a "secret santa" think in his department only they are getting each other small gifts each month leading up to Christmas.  While there I picked up a small bag of jelly babies. They just started carrying them. The shop owner didn't understand why so may people were requesting them, so I tried to explain the Doctor Who connection.  We also went to Home Depot and then met with an insurance agent to discuss life insurance options. 

I don't know what we will be doing tonight. I have a book that I should start reading. It's due back at the library next week.


----------



## macraven

Charade since you never had a flu shot before, what made you decide to get one this year?


----------



## snowpack

Realfoodfans said:


> A busy Friday but included a walk in our local forest where we “bumped into” my son and DI



That looks so beautiful and peaceful.




Charade67 said:


> One of her history classes has 6 required books.



I hated that when my son was on college. I cried when I saw how many unopened books he had paid for and then even unopened the bookstore wouldnt buy back.. Hope she has better luck.



mckennarose said:


> Coming down with some sort of cold, it feels like.



Oh no. Lots of chicken noodle soup. Not sure it helps but it always tastes good.

It's suppose to be beautiful and warm tomorrow. Bringing the remainder of the Halloween decorations in and back upstairs. Its going to be so beautiful I really should put the Christmas lights out and just not turn them on, but I just cant do it.


----------



## keishashadow

McK - yikes hope you feel better soon!  Seems as though the sky never really parted for your neck of the woods.  Has to be very wearing upon you.  Especially, when you have underlying conditions and family working in fields where they come into contact with many people.

Here, the virus was beaten down relatively early on, our numbers have thankfully Been quite low.  Widespread compliance and adherence to protocols the norm from the get-go.  An hour east of here, into rural counties, not quite so much.  It’s safe to say we are all feeling the obvious fatigue of trying to deal with the virus.  Their numbers now ramping up even more over the last few weeks. 

 Contract tracing is commonplace here when it comes to outbreaks in facilities and large employers.  We are fortunate to have the ability in place due to being a large health & education hub as well as not being deluged with cases.   I expect our county‘s infection rate will rise, sooner vs later

Outing? Hmmm, don’t look at it that way (as in ratting out a fellow employee). The individual, following hippa, was never identified to families by name but by general position/assignment area.  

the tracing in place at the nursing home also includes all staff being counseled to try to avoid known risky behaviors.  Are they doing this at advice of legal counsel? Probably, but it did make me feel a bit better they were doing something, anything. as a teachable moment for all employees...same as other safety trainings they routinely receive.

Switching gears to lighten up the mood. You can’t make this stuff up.

https://people.com/travel/yellowstone-bans-man-cooking-chicken-hot-spring/


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Charade since you never had a flu shot before, what made you decide to get one this year?


 It was really just a reaction to COVID 19. I know that getting a flu vaccine won’t prevent me from getting COVID, but I figured it wouldn’t hurt to try to prevent getting the flu. 



snowpack said:


> I hated that when my son was on college. I cried when I saw how many unopened books he had paid for and then even unopened the bookstore wouldnt buy back.. Hope she has better luck.


 I am going to try to rent as many as I can. She has 6 books in one history class, 4 in another, and 3 in another. I think there are 2 or 3 more books for her other 2 classes.

I got B’s magic band today and put the skins on it. She will now have a one of a kind band unless the Etsy person recreates this one for someone else.


----------



## macraven

That band is beautiful!


----------



## Charade67

Thanks. Just wish there wasn’t a hole right over Bucky’s mouth.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@keishashadow so sorry to hear about your Mum’s home - it is a living hell for those cut off from their families - particularly when getting confusion or with ill health. It would have been Dad’s 94th birthday today so lots of picture memories have popped up as we would always be together these last years but I am grateful to see them.
When I say “bump” I admit it was an organised - oh fancy seeing you here!  They are the only people we see apart from our household and we miss their company - always upbeat and such a loving couple.
@Charade67 I was asked to have a flu shot because of my temperamental intestines but have opted out - only had it once and (perhaps coincidentally) was so unwell for 3 weeks.  Was very tempted but eventually a no.
@mckennarose really hoping you’re improved today.  It is a worry when anyone shows a cough or sniffles until it passes over.  Mum too of course.  Look after yourselves.
@macraven have you had any contact from Carole? So unlike her to disappear.

Another beautiful day here and I managed to get up with Louie without waking Kev.  Morning routine done and Louie and I are in the kitchen watching an old movie while the house is peaceful.

Hope everyone wakes to a peaceful Saturday x


----------



## mckennarose

Hi all, thanks for the kind words.  So far, so good.  I'm still the same, not worse and no fever.  I'm hoping it's just from the weather change.  The temps went from freezing to 30 degrees warmer in the span of 12 hours.



keishashadow said:


> Seems as though the sky never really parted for your neck of the woods.


Our numbers went down in the summer, but we still had some cases here and there.  Now they're going up, but in several counties this time.  Last time we were a hotspot; this time we're not.

Hubby and I went to a nearby small tourist town last month to walk around and eat on the patio of one of our favorite restaurants and we never got out of the car!  The entire town was swarming with people not wearing masks.  Fall is a peak tourist time and these older towns/buildings are super compact and everything is very close together.  There's no such thing as social distancing there.  We gauged it to be too risky to be in crowds like that so we left.  Patchtowns were not made for pandemics, that's for sure!


keishashadow said:


> Especially, when you have underlying conditions and family working in fields where they come into contact with many people.


The way it's spreading now is very different than in the spring.  It's being passed between families and friends who are getting together.  Last time it was the businesses, large facilities, etc where people were in close contact.  Now there's so much protocol in place with masks, distance, etc. that people are safer from spread that way.  But the family parties, get togethers, holidays, birthdays, etc are where it's spreading.  Last time the spread was more outside the home, now it's more inside the home.  

We live in an area where many know each other personally so people will usually tell each other they have it, where they got it, etc.  That's mostly how we find out.... straight from the horse's mouth, so to speak.  


keishashadow said:


> Outing? Hmmm, don’t look at it that way (as in ratting out a fellow employee). The individual, following hippa, was never identified to families by name but by general position/assignment area.


Glad to hear that.  I know people can tell others about themselves, which is what people here are doing.  But not an employer.  Kinda freaked me out a little, especially since there's been a lot of blame in some areas here.  There's a definite difference to how people approach the possibility of getting covid in regard to socioeconomic status.



keishashadow said:


> the tracing in place at the nursing home also includes all staff being counseled to try to avoid known risky behaviors


I certainly get how rallies, protests, sports events, movie theaters would be risky behavior, however the "risky" behavior here now is just getting together with family.  That's the frustrating part now, especially with the holidays coming.  I had a printout someone gave me ranking risky behavior for covid, and now it seems everything is flipped.  All except the grocery store or walmart... no one wears masks properly there!



snowpack said:


> I hated that when my son was on college. I cried when I saw how many unopened books he had paid for and then even unopened the bookstore wouldnt buy back.. Hope she has better luck.





Charade67 said:


> I am going to try to rent as many as I can. She has 6 books in one history class, 4 in another, and 3 in another. I think there are 2 or 3 more books for her other 2 classes.


My dd rents them too.  Since all the classes are still online, she has had to purchase the access code for some of them, which stinks.


----------



## macraven

Good morning homies!
Going to be a nice day here today, hope your weather is promising also!

mini warm way in my area... if you call upper 70’s good.


----------



## macraven

Julie just reread your post 
Schumi is fine.

her country is under a shut down again but she still has access to plenty of bacon!

Now I have a craving for bacon.....lol


----------



## Lynne G

Bacon?  Ooh I’d share some.  But no bacon making yet, kids are sound asleep.  

McK, hope you are feeling much better today, and your mom too.  Scary times.  I think we are conditioned to be takeout doing now.  While we have seen some outdoor dining, some how, have only done it once.  At the Zoo, when we ate at picnic tables before many people were eating there, and for a short time, were the only ones, with very few also eating, far away from us. As we looped around back to where we ate, we were glad we ate when we did, as way too crowded even for us to have felt safer.

Yeah, this semester the online books were the majority, and the cost was just as high.  Though we too try to rent the hard copy books too.

Ah, yes, almost record breaking high of 74.  So yes Mac, I like a very sunny 70’s degree day.  Oh thank you weather, both today and tomorrow we will be in the mid 70’s.  Woot!

And so the routine of a weekend it is.  Early morning wake up, laundry done, so I had a clean fresh towel for my shower.  Remote and tea cup in my hands.  And hoping to wake little one up, as thinking little zoo will be enjoyable this later morning.  And with the nice weather, early arrival is the better choice of arrival time.  Parking there is scary.  Very narrow parking spaces, and way too few of them for all the cars that want one.  

And so, 

Woot, woot!

And yep, 

Haha


----------



## Realfoodfans

macraven said:


> Julie just reread your post
> Schumi is fine.
> 
> her country is under a shut down again but she still has access to plenty of bacon!
> 
> Now I have a craving for bacon.....lol


Thanks for the update Mac - yes I’m UK too so lockdown 2 is here.  Another beautiful day though so been a stroll to the local shop this morning and an hour in the garden - now time for a sit down with a drink.  Worst thing about this is many speculations about what will happen at the end.  Christmas has become a huge focal point for so many.


----------



## macraven

Nice meme Lynne
lol

since its just the two of us, we don’t cook a holiday meal.
We would be eating turkey and the fixing every meal for a week.

We only like the traditional turkey and a couple of meals having it is plenty for us.

last year we did BLT and called it dinner with a side of homemade potato salad

One year we went to crackle barrel for T day and food tasted so generic.

lot of homies will have a very warm day today!
Picnic weather is great!


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning. I am just waiting for dh to get home from the gym. We will get lunch and then watch college football. There's really only one game I care about. 

Hope everyone is having a nice Saturday.


----------



## keishashadow

Anybody watch yesterday’s mandalorian? Liking how they are switching things up each week but did find myself unexpectedly Repulsed in a good way lol 


Charade67 said:


> There's really only one game I care about.


Have written off PSU after last weeks stink fest

Pitt plays FSU at 4 pm

Notre Dame (go Irish!) Clemson game that’s going to be a goodie this evening 

we have rare 4 pm game tomorrow vs cowboys. Still beat up after that rough raven game last week    

At this point thrilled to be able relax & watch any contest that’s not political!


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Anybody watch yesterday’s mandalorian? Liking how they are switching things up each week but did find myself unexpectedly Repulsed in a good way lol


I haven’t seen it yet. It will probably be Tuesday before I get to see it. The weekend gets taken over by football.

Dh sent me this  yesterday.




keishashadow said:


> Pitt plays FSU at 4 pm


Dh has 2 degrees from FSU, but that isn’t the game I’m interested in.


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy DAY!!
Still nice and warm here, getting house cleaning done. Have 2 chickens that looked like someone chewed on them. Glad it is warm this week and still not too cold next week, while feathers sloooowwwllly grow back. Yard and coop look like a couple feather pillows split open..
Got into 3 of my homes this week . Staff -for most part-are wearing masks properly, unless alone. the K-95 masks do get uncomfortable after a while. Always have marks on my face. Wish the 15 minute test or saliva strip test was rolled out everywhere. Could probably let more visitation happen. While not perfect (NOTHING is, so not sure why that would be argument against as have seen) it would catch more at most infectious-and more importantly-no waiting 1-5 days. Sis in law had close contact with symptomatic coworker-both mask wearing but she's waiting on tests next week and week after. She has no risk factors (other than high anxiety-nothing new but exacerbated since March).  

McK-my allergies ALWAYS act up with weather swings like that! I can usually tell just what pollination factor is prominent too by if my eyes are itchy, or more sneezing etc LOL. Hoping you get some relief.

Both college kids tend to rent-oldest has had some success in finding books on amazon to rent too. She has a couple sites she checks to see what is cheapest. A couple times she has used an older edition-basically the same book except for some editing-but hundreds of dollars difference! The professor even told them he'd say what the chapter should cover vs going by specific page numbers so kids could use older edition.

2 weeks from today will be waking up to first full day in Orlando!!

Christmas lights up outside-won't set timer up until we get back probably. Will get rest of decorations up this week and next. Tried to talk DH into not coming back until Dec 5th-found a condo on the beach...not taking the hint yet lol! 

Ugh-need to buy a new vacuum cleaner-anyone got one they love??


----------



## snowpack

Hugs to everyone on lockdown. Hopefully it is short and you all will be out and about safely soon. 

Nice warm day here today. Hubby took all the Halloween decorations down and I have put them up until next year. Yes we were late, but its was so dark when we got home we put it off - at least that is our excuse. Couldnt get a real good picture and its only half the yard, but we were definitely the brightest house on the block.


Somebody mentioned bacon so I cooked the whole pound and had bacon for breakfast and BLT's for lunch. My arteries will not be thanking me. This afternoon just cleaning and laundry and what not. Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.

For all those who were recently at Universal, do you have any tips about dining and mobile ordering?


----------



## macraven

You had bacon and didn’t call me?

Santa will be tipped off this year .....


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Sams club prime ribs are in for the holidays, we really like these, cheap, fully cooked already and very tasty!!!!!

I got 2 one $89 and $83 I’ll probably buy more but these have a good by date of late January 2021


----------



## Lynne G

Haha.

Yum, DisneyLife.

Wild Saturday night.  Screen viewing.  Yay!  Was an absolutely beautiful day.  Zoo was so crowded as we left.  Then some shopping, and back home for some dumplings for dinner. Weather to be a repeat tomorrow.  Yay!


----------



## macraven

When I buy ribs, they would be long gone in a few days.

We have zero will power having ribs in the house


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> When I buy ribs, they would be long gone in a few days.
> 
> We have zero will power having ribs in the house



No not ribs......

Prime rib

Mac don’t you remember my model like figure.......this is what I eat to keep that figure.


----------



## macraven

Well, I saw the word ribs and and obviously I ignored the word  prime.

(I figured that’s how you keep your figure)


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Well, I saw the word ribs and and obviously I ignored the word  prime.
> 
> (I figured that’s how you keep your figure)



Yup!!!

The best beef right here, we fatten up our cows around here (adds flavor)!!!

Well Portofino it is for next month for a week!!!

Wasn't sure if this trip would happen because  of other obligations and having to rebook but we are good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.  Decided to get up early again and Louie snook out with me.  So have done the morning tasks and now have large coffee and warm dog in the kitchen sofa and..........another Christmas movie to relax.

Yesterday late afternoon Em and I decided to visit a small garden centre very close to us.  Their Christmas displays are very well known and normally demonstrations take place but those all cancelled.  I thought it would be closed but they put on Facebook they are allowed to open due to plant sales so we took the children and they loved it.  J chose a tiny train set we hope will go round the base of his tiny bedroom tree.  L a pink cupcake snd some silver stars for hers.  I bought a  wicker reindeer to go on the porch display.

When we got home Kev said I had a delivery in the kitchen - it was a beautiful floral display from my brother and SIL and a card to say thank you for everything I did for Mum and Dad and for sorting everything out.  Also how blessed we were to have been loved so much.  Well that of course brought me to tears.  I never expected anything.

I can hear J up and bouncing so I may have company shortly!

Peaceful Sunday all - it is our Remembrance Day here so at 11 am we observe quiet and reflection.


----------



## Lynne G

Hugs, Julie.  Sounds like a nice morning.  And how fun to pick out some new Christmas decor.  We have a train big enough to go around our tree.  Older one usually sets it up.  We sometimes just keep it up, not around the tree.  When we went shopping and at the zoo yesterday, little one was happy to see all the Christmas lights and decor that was already in places.  We totally enjoy both Zoo’s lights, as well as lights and decor in the stores and malls. We are hoping both zoos allow people to view this year too. No Christmas music heard in the stores, though.  Funny, usually never watch Christmas movies.  But all puts homies in a happy mood.  

And a happy mood here.  Another sunny, record breaking try for a high temp record, and shorts will be worn another day.  Woot!


Well, this really my Sunday. My Sunday, just about finished the wash, and a nice cup of tea and remote in my hand. Quiet enough house, until I hear the beep for the wash. Then it’s a get out the trash, finishing stocking up the kitchen, and get ready for the week routine day. Alarm has already been set. But a smile will be, as with a Wednesday holiday, a shorter week. And a good reason to have a day off, to celebrate our veterans.

So, hugs to those across the pond, fondly remembering those being thought of today.    


And why hello all, it is a Sunday.  Reminder:
 

 Good Morning.


----------



## keishashadow

Another beautiful day in the neighborhood here today, mid 70’s running threat least Tuesday when we will toy with 80 degrees-woot!

I’ll be testing out the above theory today .  Decided it’s the day a huge branch on one tree (that now now extends over parking spot in front of house & is depositing gunk on car) is going to be removed. 

Good test to see if DH needs to pull out the chainsaw or if the tree looper will indeed slice thru that 8 inch branch like butter. 

Last week found a 2-1/2 pound lobster tail in freezer...eureka!  Thursday, found pre-scored Jonah crab claws at local grocery store. First time i’ve Seen them carried in our area.  Today, we feast.

Those smoked precooked turkey breasts always scared me a bit lol. Never heard of prime rib being sold that way.  Never bothered to try to make one if truth be told.  Pre covid, easy enough to find in restuarants, usually at a very good price.  The mr could get his end piece (ugh) and i’d easily grab a piece of medium rare.  Sadly, haven’t  seen it on the menus here or in Orlando places it was a draw.  In general have found the majority of all revised menus lacking.  Not that we dine inside restuarants at this point here, all take out

Looking forward to hearing reviews on PBH being reopened as to any rennovations

.  





macraven said:


> When I buy ribs, they would be long gone in a few days.
> 
> We have zero will power having ribs in the house


one DS & I are wolves here that will eat them.  Other than country ribs which i can easily make small quantities, make them infrequently. 





Realfoodfans said:


> J chose a tiny train set we hope will go round the base of his tiny bedroom tree. L a pink cupcake snd some silver stars for hers. I bought a wicker reindeer to go on the porch display.
> 
> When we got home Kev said I had a delivery in the kitchen - it was a beautiful floral display from my brother and SIL and a card to say thank you for everything I did for Mum and Dad and for sorting everything out. Also how blessed we were to have been loved so much. Well that of course brought me to tears. I never expected anything.


Aw, that train set sounds cute.  Always let my boys have at it re their own xmas trees in their bedrooms as to themes.  Majority of decorations wound up being home-made or repurposed toys.  Other than unleashing their creativity, it kept them out of my hair during holiday preparations lol


----------



## cam757

Good Morning,

Beautiful day in my part of the world. Replay of yesterday. Windows open again today. Enjoying it before rain the rain arrives  the middle of the week.

I need to do a little shopping today but I think I will wait to do the big shop  when I am off Tuesday. The stores are so picked over and packed on Sunday, I try to avoid going on the weekends but I am low on some necessities. 

DH is cooking breakfast. No bacon this time but homemade country sausage from a local butcher and scrambled eggs.



macraven said:


> When I buy ribs, they would be long gone in a few days.



Us too! My favorite but prime rib is pretty high on my list too.

Have a great Sunday and hugs to my UK friends on their Remembrance Day.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Lynne G do you recall I was so pleased to snap up tickets for a Friday night Christmas lantern walk at Chester Zoo? Our date is during lockdown so received an email all those slots would be re-allocated to free slots on later dates - ours came for a Tuesday - not only do the children go to their father on Tuesdays but it’s a long trip for a school night.  I emailed back and begged for a date that fitted our needs and hallelujah they have given us another Friday - still not sure it will happen as first day after lockdown but can only hope.  It’s a lovely event.

Chicken is roasting and early dinner planned.


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, Julie, so remember.  Glad you got it sorted out. Part of what I enjoy besides seeing the animals, is to have a nice walk. Both of our zoos have nice paths all with trees and other greenery.  

One kid up, one up but not moving.  Time to get that shopping routine started.


----------



## snowpack

Monykalyn said:


> 2 weeks from today will be waking up to first full day in Orlando!!







Monykalyn said:


> Christmas lights up outside-won't set timer up until we get back probably. Will get rest of decorations up this week and next



You are so smart. I wanted to, but didnt hubby said it was too early. Makes perfect sense to me.



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Sams club prime ribs are in for the holidays, we really like these, cheap, fully cooked already and very tasty!!!!!
> 
> I got 2 one $89 and $83 I’ll probably buy more but these have a good by date of late January 2021



I have never gotten one that was fully cooked. How many does one feed. We have 20 this Christmas. Cousins coming in from out of state.



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Well Portofino it is for next month for a week!!!



Universal doesnt know how many people they made happy doing this. They wouldnt transfer my dining credit from back in March, but it still is worth it to me. Can't wait to see it decorated for Christmas.



Realfoodfans said:


> Also how blessed we were to have been loved so much.



Awww! That is such a wonderful feeling. Family is everything.



Lynne G said:


> But a smile will be, as with a Wednesday holiday, a shorter week. And a good reason to have a day off, to celebrate our veterans.



Hurray for the day off! Veterans day should be a mandatory day off. They sacrifice so much. Deserve to be honored more than they are. 

No bacon today. Made another breakfast skillet for the fam and had my mom and sister over. Retirement is not sitting well with mom. She is so ancy to get out of the house on the weekends.That is our biggest difference I would be perfectly happy in my house and yard. 

Lots of football today. Packers played Thurs so it will be nice to watch other games. Didnt get as much done around the house as I need to finish up laundry and bathrooms - ICK.


----------



## Monykalyn

Sunday funday! Well it is for the 14 year old as I managed to NOT kill him yesterday...ugh remember both his sisters this age going through this same phase. He was still on limited electronics and now back to zero. This too shall pass and I really enjoy my girls now that they are long past this age...anyone want a teenager for the next month? He is sweet and nice and a good worker for everyone else? 

Still warm out but cloudy today. Caught one of the babies (well they are full grown now) in my garden with the cold frame that I planted some fall/winter veggies. They just started sprouting and she is in there happily eating the nice sweet micro-greens. I'll throw her in with teen-bonus she is one who is laying the eggs!

Ordered an Oreck-my mom loves this brand. Will see...



Realfoodfans said:


> it was a beautiful floral display from my brother and SIL and a card to say thank you for everything I did for Mum and Dad and for sorting everything out. Also how blessed we were to have been loved so much. Well that of course brought me to tears. I never expected anything.


 


keishashadow said:


> Last week found a 2-1/2 pound lobster tail in freezer...eureka! Thursday, found pre-scored Jonah crab claws at local grocery store. First time i’ve Seen them carried in our area. Today, we feast.


NICE!!

Dog is begging to play! TTFN!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

snowpack said:


> View attachment 537196
> 
> 
> 
> You are so smart. I wanted to, but didnt hubby said it was too early. Makes perfect sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never gotten one that was fully cooked. How many does one feed. We have 20 this Christmas. Cousins coming in from out of state.
> 
> 
> 
> Universal doesnt know how many people they made happy doing this. They wouldnt transfer my dining credit from back in March, but it still is worth it to me. Can't wait to see it decorated for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww! That is such a wonderful feeling. Family is everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Hurray for the day off! Veterans day should be a mandatory day off. They sacrifice so much. Deserve to be honored more than they are.
> 
> No bacon today. Made another breakfast skillet for the fam and had my mom and sister over. Retirement is not sitting well with mom. She is so ancy to get out of the house on the weekends.That is our biggest difference I would be perfectly happy in my house and yard.
> 
> Lots of football today. Packers played Thurs so it will be nice to watch other games. Didnt get as much done around the house as I need to finish up laundry and bathrooms - ICK.




They are excellent, perfectly seasoned and tasty!

Just heat to desired temperature.

Mine are both in the 7.5 to 8 pound range and you could probably feed 20 with those 2 but I am pretty generous with the cuts so usually figure about 12-16 ounces per person even though I know many won’t eat that much, they do reheat well so better to have more than not enough!


----------



## Lynne G

And it’s a Monday.  Dark out, but hey, will be enjoying another sunny day, with 75 the high.  Sadly, by Friday, we will have a high of 60.  Rain to dip those temps starting on a predicted soaking Wednesday.  But not complaining, this touch of warm weather with glorious sun is much appreciated.  Felt so good to be in shorts again.  

Back to routine and some tea. Thinking a what for breakfast, as went grocery shopping yesterday. How nice is that. But of course, a few things were forgotten, so a quick out to pick them up later today.

Either way,


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 










Realfoodfans said:


> So glad your grandson is doing ok! I remember my nephew having a similar rugby injury - always wore a head guard after that.



Grandson has a specially fitted football helmet with pads inside and even with that there are still occasional injuries.




Realfoodfans said:


> oh my your decorations are so beautiful -



Thank you. There is something about the lights on a tree and the Christmas decor that brings a smile to the face. Think that’s something that is needed overall at this time.




Mac raven said:


> Robo thanks for sharing your picture



Thanks Mac.




snowpack said:


> Oh no, how scary for you. I love watching football, ok I am really obsessed with it, but it can be so dangerous. Glad your hubby is doing better. Tell them you have had your quota for the year and no more.



I used to enjoy watching g football, but not as much anymore. Will watch grandsons games If they are on local TV.




Sue M said:


> Trying to get my Christmas shopping done before I leave. Oldest wants an Apple Watch. Actually so do I lol! I also got my US travel medical insurance today, made sure it covers Covid. So now trip feeling more real. Not many insurance companies are including Covid. So it was a bit time consuming to find one with adequate coverage. Then decide which one to buy. Hope I chose well
> I’ll be sure to leave the lights on!



Glad to hear you were able to find insurance with Covid coverage.




Disxuni said:


> This was our view at the HRH.



Nice view.




Charade67 said:


> won't bore you with all the details. If this week wasn't stressful enough the "nice" lady whose car I backed into has decided to file a claim for scratches on her bumper. I honestly couldn't see any damage to her car at all. There were some "scratches" on my bumper that came of with a rag and water. This is what I get for being honest.



So sorry to hear of your accident. You did the honest good thing.




Charade67 said:


> Beautiful tree. I love angels, I have several, but no where to put them.



Thank you. I have collected my angel ornaments over the years.




Realfoodfans said:


> busy Friday but included a walk in our local forest where we “bumped into” my son and DIL! It was so busy with others having the same idea on this beautiful day but quiet once we got on the walk.



Beautiful pictures of your walk. What an extra nice bonus to bump into your son and DIL.




Realfoodfans said:


> Feeling very blessed today to have been with family, to be sharing this extra time with the grandchildren and to have each other - it might be dark early but it’s cosy and warm in here and L and I have Polar Express on which is a good start for the weekend.



Sounds wonderful.



keishashadow said:


> I gave the house a quick once over today & washed many of the windows. Not my favorite chore. Sun has been shining for days (a rarity here in the fall & winter), shamed me into it.



DIL and granddaughter did my windows yesterday. Yes, with the extra sunny days the need to clean them was extremely evident.




keishashadow said:


> Tomorrow will supervise the xmas lights going up outside. Need to do my holiday tree, not sure if the big tree will make it up...the mr looked at me as though I was crazy when i suggested it



LOL......I think hubby gave up on me long time ago.....he just goes with the flow. As soon as Halloween decorations come down then Christmas decorations go up. I don’t do any decorating outside.

Hope your tree branch removal goes as planned.




Monykalyn said:


> 2 weeks from today will be waking up to first full day in Orlando!!



Yeah.....to trip to Orlando.




snowpack said:


> For all those who were recently at Universal, do you have any tips about dining and mobile ordering?



I did not do mobile ordering. I did some sit down restaurants in the parks.




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Sams club prime ribs are in for the holidays, we really like these, cheap, fully cooked already and very tasty!!!!!
> 
> I got 2 one $89 and $83 I’ll probably buy more but these have a good by date of late January 2021



Didn’t know they sold precooked prime rib. I looked it up. Looks nice. How precooked is it? May give it a try.




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Well Portofino it is for next month for a week!!!



Yes, I heard they are reopening December 1st.




Realfoodfans said:


> When we got home Kev said I had a delivery in the kitchen - it was a beautiful floral display from my brother and SIL and a card to say thank you for everything I did for Mum and Dad and for sorting everything out. Also how blessed we were to have been loved so much. Well that of course brought me to tears. I never expected anything.



So sweet of them to recognize all your hard work.


it has been warm here and sounds like everyone else is enjoying the same warm temps.

Grandson and hubby doing a lot better.

I finished putting up all my Christmas decorations and the house is cheerful and bright.

The leaves are coming down in mass now. My trees in my front yard have been down  for a couple of weeks. It’s the neighbors maple leaves that are covering everything now. It’s the season.  My trees in the back are falling now and by looks of it should be down the rest of the way this week.

I have been putting corn out for the deer and putting water in the bird bath as they have been drinking out of it. A couple of deer were up having a meal this morning.


Son, DIL, grandson and granddaughter came over yesterday afternoon and helped with some things. I put a roast in the crockpot and then made mash potatoes, gravy, green beans, angel eggs and rolls for dinner. We had strawberry Chantilly cake for dessert. We did get in a game of Yahtzee.

I did wrap a few Christmas gifts the other day. I found some cute “The Child” wrapping paper at the local Walmart.

Thinking of a Christmas



Shout out to Schumi and Tink.

May the force be with all who need it


----------



## Realfoodfans

Just popping in to say hi.  Littlest one has two teeth extractions today (sadly inherited teeth problems from the paternal side).  Needs full anaesthesia so they are in the hospital.  Dropped them off this morning but still waiting.  Our hospital are sadly disorganised.  Could be a lot later for their collection.

Beds changed and lots of laundry still to do and I’ve started a pile of items for the tip.  We have garden waste to go too so hopefully a trip there tomorrow after we’ve collected the groceries.

Lovely to see the deer so close to your house @Robo56 - forest is the closest for us.

Hope everyone has a good start to the week.


----------



## macraven

When Loew’s made the announcement, I updated the hotel stickies that PB was opening  December 1 2020 and Endless Summer officially opens December 15, 2020 for bookings.

Things are moving ahead for UO!

I know PB is a favorite for some of the homies and hope you can start planning your next trip soon.

Weather predictions change quickly but looks like another 3 days for my area to have 3 more warm days.
Anytime after that, I expect the bottom to fall out and no more shorts and sandals weather.

I bought bacon.
Who is hungry this morning!

Robo, that’s a stunning picture of deer in your yard!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Robo56 said:


> Good morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 537273
> 
> 
> View attachment 537275
> 
> View attachment 537276
> 
> 
> 
> Grandson has a specially fitted football helmet with pads inside and even with that there are still occasional injuries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. There is something about the lights on a tree and the Christmas decor that brings a smile to the face. Think that’s something that is needed overall at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to enjoy watching g football, but not as much anymore. Will watch grandsons games If they are on local TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you were able to find insurance with Covid coverage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear of your accident. You did the honest good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I have collected my angel ornaments over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pictures of your walk. What an extra nice bonus to bump into your son and DIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> DIL and granddaughter did my windows yesterday. Yes, with the extra sunny days the need to clean them was extremely evident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL......I think hubby gave up on me long time ago.....he just goes with the flow. As soon as Halloween decorations come down then Christmas decorations go up. I don’t do any decorating outside.
> 
> Hope your tree branch removal goes as planned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....to trip to Orlando.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not do mobile ordering. I did some sit down restaurants in the parks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn’t know they sold precooked prime rib. I looked it up. Looks nice. How precooked is it? May give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I heard they are reopening December 1st.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sweet of them to recognize all your hard work.
> 
> 
> it has been warm here and sounds like everyone else is enjoying the same warm temps.
> 
> Grandson and hubby doing a lot better.
> 
> I finished putting up all my Christmas decorations and the house is cheerful and bright.
> 
> The leaves are coming down in mass now. My trees in my front yard have been down  for a couple of weeks. It’s the neighbors maple leaves that are covering everything now. It’s the season.  My trees in the back are falling now and by looks of it should be down the rest of the way this week.
> 
> I have been putting corn out for the deer and putting water in the bird bath as they have been drinking out of it. A couple of deer were up having a meal this morning.
> View attachment 537277
> 
> Son, DIL, grandson and granddaughter came over yesterday afternoon and helped with some things. I put a roast in the crockpot and then made mash potatoes, gravy, green beans, angel eggs and rolls for dinner. We had strawberry Chantilly cake for dessert. We did get in a game of Yahtzee.
> 
> I did wrap a few Christmas gifts the other day. I found some cute “The Child” wrapping paper at the local Walmart.
> 
> Thinking of a Christmas
> View attachment 537272
> 
> 
> Shout out to Schumi and Tink.
> 
> May the force be with all who need it
> View attachment 537274
> 
> View attachment 537289



Heat and serve!

What I like is the simplicity of them.

They are pretty popular (in our area anyway)
because they sell out, and the past few years this is the only time of year you can get them.

Last year we got there as the last 2 cases were brought out, all the other stores were sold out.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> When Loew’s made the announcement, I updated the hotel stickies that PB was opening  December 1 2020 and Endless Summer officially opens December 15, 2020 for bookings.
> 
> Things are moving ahead for UO!
> 
> I know PB is a favorite for some of the homies and hope you can start planning your next trip soon.
> 
> Weather predictions change quickly but looks like another 3 days for my area to have 3 more warm days.
> Anytime after that, I expect the bottom to fall out and no more shorts and sandals weather.
> 
> I bought bacon.
> Who is hungry this morning!
> 
> Robo, that’s a stunning picture of deer in your yard!



Are you saying you’ll have extra !

Let me put my shoes on I’ll head that way.


----------



## macraven

Sure thing

I have enough bacon to feed an army.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, while many sell uncooked prime rib roasts, I don’t think I have ever seen cooked ones for sale.  I did pick up a rather thick slab from a huge roast, the butcher was slicing.  When I got home, older one said, what are we going to do with that.  Um, slice steaks from it, and grill.  

Ooh, I think I can smell that bacon from here. Yay, Mac is sharing.

Robo, so glad to hear both are doing better. Enjoy seeing that deer picture. Yeah, my Dsis puts out a salt block for the deer, but she hates when they eat in her gardens. We do have deer in the local park near our house, but never see one in our neighborhood. Other forrest creatures, yes. Like opossums, raccoons, and squirrels.

Oh just right toasted bagel with cream cheese. And yes little one, a chocolate bar goes well with the bagel. Breakfast. Yay.

Sunny, sounds of trash trucks, and all have work/school screens on.  Monday, Indeed.


----------



## macraven

It’s always good when someone here posts what day of the week it is

All my days seem like Saturday as my time is my own.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Morning fam! Sun is out and looks to be the last warm day for a while again (its getting up to 72 today) so took advantage and took a nice 4 mile walk this morning. Hard to walk that far on the treadmill I get bored after a while. But outside there is lots to look at! 

We had a good weekend I got most of my outdoor Christmas lights put up. Still have a few new urn fillers and a mailbox swag arriving this week, and need to find some good ribbon to make bows for the fence garland. It was too warm to want to start on my indoor decorations, but looking like this weekend I will start those too! 

Also debating if I can squeeze one more trip to Orlando yet this year in December.....I haven't stayed at PB yet and those AP rates are tempting. Plus Swan still has a really good AP rate over at the mother ship too. Decisions decisions. 

Mac save me some bacon too I'm hungry. And DLPN save me some Prime Rib I'm going to have to check that out too. 

Have a great day folks!


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> Thank you. There is something about the lights on a tree and the Christmas decor that brings a smile to the face. Think that’s something that is needed overall at this time.


Absolutely!  I’m going to try to put up a strand of lights on porch roof in a bit.

if I take a header, At least I died with my beloved decorations in hand 


Robo56 said:


> Hope your tree branch removal goes as planned.


Well, it’s gone. I managed to gash each of my legs


Realfoodfans said:


> Just popping in to say hi. Littlest one has two teeth extractions today (sadly inherited teeth problems from the paternal side). Needs full anaesthesia so they are in the hospital. Dropped them off this morning but still waiting. Our hospital are sadly disorganised. Could be a lot later for their collection.


oh my, poor baby. Hope resting comfortably by now 


macraven said:


> Sure thing
> 
> I have enough bacon to feed an army.


Hut-hut, double time to Macs house

the 4 # pkg of thick stuff I buy at Sam’s increased by $5. Grabbed a few pkg of sugardale’s version that was ‘on sale’ at $4 a pound

At grocery store. Chatting With manager, told me demand is exceeding the supply. Small turkeys & half hams in same boat. Plenty of toilet paper, if not picky as to brand, but paper towels are becoming scarce. 
Ugh, way too soon for runs on the stores ala the spring


----------



## Lynne G

Ha, Keisha, I see lots of turkeys and hams for sale everywhere.  Was even asked why I did not pick up my free turkey when I had more than enough points, when checking out at grocery store.  Um, not cooking either entree thank you.  Will be providing stuffing, a side and a dessert. Priorities, yep.  

Beautiful lunchtime walk.  So sunny and warm.  Shorts, well yes I am.  

And eek, cuts from tree trimming, Keisha.  Survival, that is a good thing. LoL

Julie, hope kid is home, and resting comfortably.  

Snow, yay, enjoying some nice weather too.


----------



## macraven

Well.... I made a lot of bacon and sent all some of it since no ones showed up at my house to eat it while it was hot.

Hope it hit the spot for youse!

Cold bacon is just as good as when it’s first fried.
So lunch is now over and now on to the next meal of the day.

I’m thinking pizza delivery tonight.
Not in the mood to cook.

What is everyone having for dinner tonight?
If I like what you are having, I’ll get the bus loaded up and we all will come to your house.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I bought bacon.
> Who is hungry this morning!




Did someone mention bacon........ 













Goodness.....it feels a long time since I posted! Too much to go back through right now.....

Missed reading the Dis a lot.......but back to full fighting fitness and I have to thank you lovely ladies for messages, asking about me on this thread and especially to mac and Keisha as always for the conversations! Does that sound like an Oscar acceptance speech.....lol....didn`t mean it too...... But, I do appreciate the concern and the shout outs.......always nice.

Very briefly I see mac is cooking bacon, Snowpack has some Christmas lights up which are lovely, Keisha is cutting something down to size....... and love the Ricky Gervais quote......... Monyk has a trip booked and hope mrose is doing good. I`m sure I wanted to say something to pumpkin.....but I forget! Lots of pages to flick through.....oh realfood....hope the grandbaby recovers from that extraction experience.....hoping for a quick recovery....and as little pain as possible.

Keisha please don`t fall off that ladder....decorations are always so much fun though!!!





Been a funny old week.

One of my friends was rushed into hospital with Covid complications. Thankfully she is home and improving daily. Such a scary thing to hear she couldn`t breathe on her own.

Certainly makes you think who and what`s important and what`s not.......

Talking of important ......our flights for September 2021 were released.....finally.....so we managed to get them booked only the end of last week.....so we are sorted for a lovely trip then too. Now to wait on Nov/Dec flights to be released around January and that`ll be all our trips sorted for next year.

Having some of the weirdest weather.....fog last few days that just wouldn`t lift....but during the night it is so warm. Even today, looked frosty and cold, but it was jacket open, no hat day.

But, back to normal all round........and thank you again......


----------



## macraven

Glad you are all healed up.

Bacon does that for people!

It has like having a full time job to schedule flights
Happy you are all set now for one of your trips next year.

I looked at flights for next years trips and need to toss around available times for me.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> What is everyone having for dinner tonight?


Well, i switched gears. The mr works this week until after 8pm which is rather limiting. 

He’s getting a steak hoagie (cheating & using steakums). 

since it’s pushing 80 degrees made myself a pasta salad...vinaigrette, mozzarella, salami, tomato, black & green olives and whatever green veg I could find in crisper to dice.  Will attack it in a bit.
Monyk - did u see hash house a go go is having Thanksgiving option?  Haven’t tried the one in MCO but do like vegas site 

Lynne - tell those turkeys to go head west please.  Wonder what’s up with our side of state getting shafted



schumigirl said:


> Keisha please don`t fall off that ladder....decorations are always so much fun though!!!


Got them up nicely.  Went to turn on the switch & nothing...same switch half the airblown use.  Will let the expert handle that tissue, above my pay grade.


schumigirl said:


> our flights for September 2021 were released.....finally.....so we managed to get them booked only the end of last week.....so we are sorted for a lovely trip then too. Now to wait on Nov/Dec flights to be released around January and that`ll be all our trips sorted for next year.


----------



## macraven

It’s warm in my area still and enjoy it.
Think a lot of you are having a warm day too.

High today at 82 and tonight it drops to 65
Goodness, might have to turn the heat pump on tonight..


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Well, today was not as Monday as the past few Mondays have been. I'm still counting the days until vacation though. 



Monykalyn said:


> 2 weeks from today will be waking up to first full day in Orlando!!


I'm envious. I have 194 more days to go. 



Monykalyn said:


> Christmas lights up outside-won't set timer up until we get back probably. Will get rest of decorations up this week and next.


 I would love to put ours up now, but I don't think dh is ready. It will probably happen after Thanksgiving. 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Well Portofino it is for next month for a week!!!
> 
> Wasn't sure if this trip would happen because of other obligations and having to rebook but we are good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yay! Hope you have an awesome time. 



Realfoodfans said:


> J chose a tiny train set we hope will go round the base of his tiny bedroom tree.


I would love to have a train to 
go around our tree, but I think I would drive the cat craxzy.



Realfoodfans said:


> @Lynne G do you recall I was so pleased to snap up tickets for a Friday night Christmas lantern walk at Chester Zoo? Our date is during lockdown so received an email all those slots would be re-allocated to free slots on later dates - ours came for a Tuesday - not only do the children go to their father on Tuesdays but it’s a long trip for a school night.  I emailed back and begged for a date that fitted our needs and hallelujah they have given us another Friday - still not sure it will happen as first day after lockdown but can only hope.  It’s a lovely event.
> 
> Chicken is roasting and early dinner planned.


 It's nice that they were willing to work with you to get a day that works better for you. I hope the new restrictions don't keep you away. 



Monykalyn said:


> anyone want a teenager for the next month?


No thanks. As of this coming Saturday I will no longer have a teenager. 



Lynne G said:


> And it’s a Monday. Dark out, but hey, will be enjoying another sunny day, with 75 the high. Sadly, by Friday, we will have a high of 60. Rain to dip those temps starting on a predicted soaking Wednesday.


Same weather patterns here too. I wonder if it's finally time to get out my winter clothes. 



Robo56 said:


> Thank you. I have collected my angel ornaments over the years.


I have several large angels that could be used as tree toppers. Unfortunately I have no place to display them. I hope to add a mantle to our fireplace someday. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Littlest one has two teeth extractions today (sadly inherited teeth problems from the paternal side)


Ouch! My sympathies. 



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> We had a good weekend I got most of my outdoor Christmas lights put up. Still have a few new urn fillers and a mailbox swag arriving this week, and need to find some good ribbon to make bows for the fence garland. It was too warm to want to start on my indoor decorations, but looking like this weekend I will start those too!


I am amazed at those of you who decorate early. Our lights probably won't go up until we get back from our trip.



macraven said:


> What is everyone having for dinner tonight?


 Takeout Chinese for me. 



schumigirl said:


> Goodness.....it feels a long time since I posted! Too much to go back through right now.....


 Good to see you back again. 

I am super sleepy, but trying to stay awake for a few more hours. I wan't to read, but I'm afraid I will fall asleep while reading.


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, glad you are feeling better.  

Charade, am joining you, as so ready for bed.

Gave a good night.   Lights on for those homies that need to not stub toes. At least the refrigerator has a light when you get that midnight snack.


----------



## macraven

Nice to come back home here and have the night light on Lynne.

My toes thank you...


----------



## Charade67

That made me think of this


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Glad you are all healed up.
> 
> Bacon does that for people!
> 
> It has like having a full time job to schedule flights
> Happy you are all set now for one of your trips next year.
> 
> I looked at flights for next years trips and need to toss around available times for me.



Oh yep, I agree....usually flight choosing is fun and relatively easy. This was easy as I mentioned to you, but goodness, seats in Premium are going quickly, especially as it`s not the 747 anymore........we`ll miss that plane a lot. But, good luck with yours.......hope it`s an easy booking too. 

Bacon........mmmmmm.......

Apparently we`re going to have a bacon shortage over here because of Dennmark and their issues......won`t bother us as we have so many local producers who look after their regular customers......so, plenty to share with you mac! 






keishashadow said:


> Well, i switched gears. The mr works this week until after 8pm which is rather limiting.
> 
> He’s getting a steak hoagie (cheating & using steakums).
> 
> since it’s pushing 80 degrees made myself a pasta salad...vinaigrette, mozzarella, salami, tomato, black & green olives and whatever green veg I could find in crisper to dice.  Will attack it in a bit.
> Monyk - did u see hash house a go go is having Thanksgiving option?  Haven’t tried the one in MCO but do like vegas site
> 
> Lynne - tell those turkeys to go head west please.  Wonder what’s up with our side of state getting shafted
> 
> 
> Got them up nicely.  Went to turn on the switch & nothing...same switch half the airblown use.  Will let the expert handle that tissue, above my pay grade.




I LOVE IT! 

Salad sounds so good! Mind you so does the steak hoagie......

Ouchie on the leg......hope they`re not too badly gashed......






macraven said:


> It’s warm in my area still and enjoy it.
> Think a lot of you are having a warm day too.
> 
> High today at 82 and tonight it drops to 65
> Goodness, might have to turn the heat pump on tonight..




Well, we`re not anywhere near as warm as you....but then who is....you have the best weather......but last night we had 56F during the night.......it is so mild. But, damp everywhere......and Tom is looking very confused as I`m even turning the thermostat down....almost unheard of for me! 






Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Well, today was not as Monday as the past few Mondays have been. I'm still counting the days until vacation though.
> 
> I'm envious. I have 194 more days to go.
> 
> I would love to put ours up now, but I don't think dh is ready. It will probably happen after Thanksgiving.
> 
> Yay! Hope you have an awesome time.
> 
> I would love to have a train to
> go around our tree, but I think I would drive the cat craxzy.
> 
> It's nice that they were willing to work with you to get a day that works better for you. I hope the new restrictions don't keep you away.
> 
> No thanks. As of this coming Saturday I will no longer have a teenager.
> 
> Same weather patterns here too. I wonder if it's finally time to get out my winter clothes.
> 
> I have several large angels that could be used as tree toppers. Unfortunately I have no place to display them. I hope to add a mantle to our fireplace someday.
> 
> Ouch! My sympathies.
> 
> I am amazed at those of you who decorate early. Our lights probably won't go up until we get back from our trip.
> 
> Takeout Chinese for me.
> 
> Good to see you back again.
> 
> I am super sleepy, but trying to stay awake for a few more hours. I wan't to read, but I'm afraid I will fall asleep while reading.



A countdown is always good to have Charade, however long......I think we have 180 days till our May trip....if it happens of course.......

And thank you, it`s lovely to be back......




I think our Christmas lights will still go up the last weekend in November. Usually we aim for the first Saturday in December......but that`ll do. 

Almost done Christmas shopping now.....just the food to finish ordering for pick up and delivery. Have done a few places and just a few to go now. Grocery store for staples was the easiest. 

And very disappointed our Boxing Day Bash isn`t going ahead.......it`s one of our favourite parties of the year. But, it can wait. 

Grey and damp this morning......but so mild. Have no idea if we are going out a walk this morning, still in lockdown but you`d never notice. Schools and Universities are still open and apparently Garden Centres are considered essential too as they are allowed to stay open......Tom went down to one last week the day before lockdown began to buy one of our Christmas trees another 1000 lights (I thought the tree needed more lol) ......lady said he didn`t need to come that day as they`d still be open through lockdown. Had no idea they were considered essential. 

Bacon, brie and cranberry grilled sandwich for lunch and no idea for dinner......maybe chicken piccata......although no one else likes it very much......darn it....might make that for me and do them all something else......

































Happy Tuesday.........​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a day of the week, Mac enjoys a Taco Bell run. 

Yay, Taco Tuesday is here.

Good Morning Schumi and Julie.

Interesting that a bacon shortage, Schumi.  Must be more available here, as many have a sale on it now.  Though even with a lesser lockdown then in the UK, we still have shortages and blank shelves in our stores.  Thankfully, we have generally got what we needed so far.  And even in our most strict closings, we too had garden centers open.  I guess with all home, there was a need to buy items from those stores.  Something to do. LoL Am glad you have next Fall already booked.  I hope all is open then.  Our flights for the Fall tend to be available about 6 months out.  So I start looking for flights in the Spring.  Thinking at end of September next year.  I really liked going earlier than I had in the past.  Next year, depending on Disney, I may do a few days there first.  Eh, I have time to plan.  I think you are felling better, back to lush sounding meals. 

And so, a before sunrise start, and last day of that very warm, beautiful sunny day.  Ah, time for tea.  And if all the bagels have not been eaten, breakfast for me. 

Have a happy Tuesday.


----------



## Disxuni

@keishashadow I think you might have the same room, or one up, or down, hard to tell since I had to angle my phone in a particular way to not get reflections and what not. I believe we were on level 5?

@Charade67 I've heard of there being a lot of different drive thru type of Christmas decoration attractions. I know that Daytona has one, but it's on the speedway and I imagine so popular so I avoid it. I might dig to find other attractions I could enjoy. 

@cam757 Look into it! I remember when I was already there I looked up prices for early December out of curiosity and didn't seem too bad to be honest. I forgot what the price was. I'm thinking of going early December again for a day/night. I don't know about HRH, but somewhere, as I still have my free ticket (due to HHN being cancelled) and trying to arrange something with one of my friend's.

@macraven You mean you guys have Christmas decoration attractions where people drive around specifically for them, or in your neighborhood?

Sorry for the brief poof, but been working on school work and what not as usual. Glad you're feeling better @schumigirl and oh, no, bacon shortage?! But you sound like you're all covered from your last message. Hope you enjoyed your bagel @Lynne G, or at least hope you got one. Also, thanks everyone for the comments on the photo! Also, ooooo @Monykalyn trip soon!

Temps are same old, same old here. Looks like it'll cool down a _smudge_ next week. Also, I didn't realize we had a storm here until yesterday. Oops... First, it was my dad bringing it up and afterward I got a notification from my school about how classes will resume even though there had been outages, but that they're monitoring the situation. Should be alright. It looks like it'll be going to the panhandle though. So anyone in that direction and beyond stay safe!

Hope all the homies are doing alright! Happy Taco Tuesday!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Nice to see you improved and back here Carole.

L improving but oh so pale and tired so a cosy day with her mummy - tears just as had to leave to be handed over to father - just wanted to stay at home but no point even asking that question.

Kev and I just finished our planned tasks for the day and as just us three adults tonight I’ve pre-prepared a Keto Bacon Cheeseburger Casserole so easy one dish meal.

3.15 here and sat down now with cup of tea and got the Food Channel US Holiday Baking Championship on - love to see the different ingredients used and makes me really want to get baking but hanging fire on that during lockdown or we would be eating wholesale quantity!


----------



## macraven

Disxuni said:


> @macraven You mean you guys have Christmas decoration attractions where people drive around specifically for them, or in your neighborhood?



We don’t do any decorations for our place and would only put a tree up if one of our sons plan to come for a holiday visit.

But all on our street and  those throughout our hoa, decorate tremendously.

It brings in many people to look at the lights and decorations.


----------



## schumigirl

Disxuni said:


> Sorry for the brief poof, but been working on school work and what not as usual. Glad you're feeling better @schumigirl and oh, no, bacon shortage?! But you sound like you're all covered from your last message.
> 
> Temps are same old, same old here. Looks like it'll cool down a _smudge_ next week. Also, I didn't realize we had a storm here until yesterday. Oops... First, it was my dad bringing it up and afterward I got a notification from my school about how classes will resume even though there had been outages, but that they're monitoring the situation. Should be alright. It looks like it'll be going to the panhandle though. So anyone in that direction and beyond stay safe!
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing alright! Happy Taco Tuesday!



Thanks Disxuni......I don`t think the bacon shortage will actually happen.....it`s all just being built up by the media.....but local bacon is in plentiful supply, so we`ll be fine! 

Good to see you, know how busy you are with schoolwork and life.....and glad the storm will avoid you. 





Realfoodfans said:


> Nice to see you improved and back here Carole.
> 
> L improving but oh so pale and tired so a cosy day with her mummy - tears just as had to leave to be handed over to father - just wanted to stay at home but no point even asking that question.
> 
> Kev and I just finished our planned tasks for the day and as just us three adults tonight I’ve pre-prepared a Keto Bacon Cheeseburger Casserole so easy one dish meal.
> 
> 3.15 here and sat down now with cup of tea and got the Food Channel US Holiday Baking Championship on - love to see the different ingredients used and makes me really want to get baking but hanging fire on that during lockdown or we would be eating wholesale quantity!



Thanks Julie......hope your granddaughter is doing better. And for her to have to leave her mum must have upset everyone when she wasn`t feeling so good. Hope daddy looked after her well. Isn`t it funny the things our children inherit from each side.





macraven said:


> We don’t do any decorations for our place and would only put a tree up if one of our sons plan to come for a holiday visit.
> 
> But all on our street and the those throughout our hoa, decorate tremendously.
> 
> It brings in many people to look at the lights and decorations.



We used to love going around looking at everyone else`s decorations when Kyle was younger........the efforts people make is wonderful....love it. 



Still weirdly warm here.....

Dinner over and settling down for the night.......


----------



## cam757

So glad to see you back Carole. Now that I can read DIS more regularly I was missing your posts. Glad you and your friend are feeling better. 

Nice day off today. Had a hair appointment this morning then a little shopping. Came home and took a nice nap since I didn't sleep great last night. I had two spots removed yesterday so I feel like I've been carved like a turkey. One was not fully numb so it was not the most pleasant experience. My doctor had to almost peel me off the ceiling when she started cauterizing. Oh well, it's over now. 

Beautiful day here. High 70s and sunny. Rain for thr remainder of the week. 

I can't believe Thanksgiving is just a few weeks away. Not sure what we are going to do about dinner. Dh's family is still getting together...all 20 or so. I mentioned to my husband that I wasn't sure if that was a good idea and surprisingly he agreed. I am kinda of glad because they live an hour away and we usually have to hurry up and eat then fly home so we can have dinner for my family or go to one of my cousins. One year I would like to just stay home and this is certainly the year to do it.

We went to pick up my father in law to go out to dinnner last night and one of his neighbors has their nativity scene out. The other still has Halloween decorations. Very confusing, that is for sure.



Robo56 said:


> I have been putting corn out for the deer and putting water in the bird bath as they have been drinking out of it.



How cool. We see deer in our neighborhood once in a while. You can hear their hooves clip clopping down the street.



schumigirl said:


> Almost done Christmas shopping now....


Impressive. I haven't even thought of Christmas shopping. What happened to the fall?? Time  got away from me.



Disxuni said:


> Look into it! I remember when I was already there I looked up prices for early December out of curiosity and didn't seem too bad to be honest.



I did look at the first week of Dec. Excellent ap rates for HRH...I would just need to get an ap


----------



## macraven

Good to see you here Cam!

Ouch for your doctor visit surgery!
Hope you are pain free and heal quickly.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I hope everyone is doing good.  Just a quick stop in. All papers are off my desk with a few minutes to spare.

I hope everyone is doing well!  I am looking forward to a day off tomorrow.  

With Veterans day, we will watch the services online this year...we usually go to our local Legion to partake in all the ceremonies.  Then I will probably hit the books and try to work ahead on one class.  

And today was the day we could *finally* tell some very exciting news for our family!!!!
JK Rowlings published a new book that she had, but what she did was, held a contest during the first lockdown.  She wanted to come up with a way to keep kids reading and engaged in books, so she held this contest for a book she had not published yet.  She invited kids from all over the world to submit pictures to be illustrated in the published book.  My Niece's picture is one that will be featured!!!! 
It has been very hard to not say anything, but the day has arrived!!!!  I will put the link below if you want to check it out.  Also if you have FB, you can check out the Scholastic page and they have a video of the kids receiving and opening their signed book!  

Here is the link to the pictures that are featured in the US/Canadian version of the book.  My niece's picture and her name are on the page.  Her name is Breanna from Saskatchewan ( if you actually wanted to look at her picture ) 

https://www.theickabog.com/en-us/competition/
She got a signed book and the library of her chose receives a 6,000 donation of books!!!  She is pretty proud.  

I just wanted to share this news with all of you.  Since so many of us love the Potter part of Universal...I thought it would be fitting!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Pumpkin1172 said:


> And today was the day we could *finally* tell some very exciting news for our family!!!!
> JK Rowlings published a new book that she had, but what she did was, held a contest during the first lockdown. She wanted to come up with a way to keep kids reading and engaged in books, so she held this contest for a book she had not published yet. She invited kids from all over the world to submit pictures to be illustrated in the published book. My Niece's picture is one that will be featured!!!!



Oh wow you and her should be very proud indeed! How wonderful and cool is that! Thanks for sharing the awesome news with us Potter heads!


----------



## macraven

I bet you are a very proud aunt!
Nice to have a budding artist in the family.


----------



## Lynne G

Awesome, Pumpkin. Proud you should be.  

Ooh Cam, hope you get a good night sleep tonight.

Dix, yeah some of those December rates look so good.  Just a maybe.  Keep studying.  Semester should be over soon.  Little one is done the week after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening all. Another uneventful day. So far the most interesting thing to happen this week was my boss telling me that she is going to get the office a new phone system. It's a small office. We have a total of 5 telephones. 

Dh found out that his chiropractor has Covid. Thankfully he has not seen the chiropractor in several weeks. He had an appointment later this week, but that has obviously been rescheduled. 



schumigirl said:


> A countdown is always good to have Charade, however long......I think we have 180 days till our May trip....if it happens of course.......


What dates do you hope to be there in May? Our trips might overlap.



Realfoodfans said:


> L improving but oh so pale and tired so a cosy day with her mummy - tears just as had to leave to be handed over to father - just wanted to stay at home but no point even asking that question.


Hope he takes good care of her. 



cam757 said:


> Nice day off today. Had a hair appointment this morning then a little shopping. Came home and took a nice nap since I didn't sleep great last night. I had two spots removed yesterday so I feel like I've been carved like a turkey. One was not fully numb so it was not the most pleasant experience. My doctor had to almost peel me off the ceiling when she started cauterizing. Oh well, it's over now.


Ouch. Hope you are in less discomfort now. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> And today was the day we could *finally* tell some very exciting news for our family!!!!


That is so awesome. Congrats to your niece. It is so cool that Rowling is also donating books to libraries. 

We are trying to watch The Mandalorian tonight. I'm having to rewatch the first episode of the sesson because dh kept falling asleep during it last week.


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> So glad to see you back Carole. Now that I can read DIS more regularly I was missing your posts. Glad you and your friend are feeling better.
> 
> Nice day off today. Had a hair appointment this morning then a little shopping. Came home and took a nice nap since I didn't sleep great last night. I had two spots removed yesterday so I feel like I've been carved like a turkey. One was not fully numb so it was not the most pleasant experience. My doctor had to almost peel me off the ceiling when she started cauterizing. Oh well, it's over now.
> 
> Beautiful day here. High 70s and sunny. Rain for thr remainder of the week.
> 
> I can't believe Thanksgiving is just a few weeks away. Not sure what we are going to do about dinner. Dh's family is still getting together...all 20 or so. I mentioned to my husband that I wasn't sure if that was a good idea and surprisingly he agreed. I am kinda of glad because they live an hour away and we usually have to hurry up and eat then fly home so we can have dinner for my family or go to one of my cousins. One year I would like to just stay home and this is certainly the year to do it.
> 
> We went to pick up my father in law to go out to dinnner last night and one of his neighbors has their nativity scene out. The other still has Halloween decorations. Very confusing, that is for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> How cool. We see deer in our neighborhood once in a while. You can hear their hooves clip clopping down the street.
> 
> 
> Impressive. I haven't even thought of Christmas shopping. What happened to the fall?? Time  got away from me.
> 
> 
> 
> I did look at the first week of Dec. Excellent ap rates for HRH...I would just need to get an ap




Thanks cam  I appreciate that.......

Ouchy, hope it`s not too sore today, that does sound painful! But, hope you`re happy with your hair.....a good hair appointment is always nice....

Love the sound of the hooves clopping. We see deer in the woods behind us, but they are incredibly shy and disappear quickly. There have been a few tame ones but not many. 

I`m very impressed with my Christmas shopping this year.......






Pumpkin1172 said:


> I hope everyone is doing good.  Just a quick stop in. All papers are off my desk with a few minutes to spare.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!  I am looking forward to a day off tomorrow.
> 
> With Veterans day, we will watch the services online this year...we usually go to our local Legion to partake in all the ceremonies.  Then I will probably hit the books and try to work ahead on one class.
> 
> And today was the day we could *finally* tell some very exciting news for our family!!!!
> JK Rowlings published a new book that she had, but what she did was, held a contest during the first lockdown.  She wanted to come up with a way to keep kids reading and engaged in books, so she held this contest for a book she had not published yet.  She invited kids from all over the world to submit pictures to be illustrated in the published book.  My Niece's picture is one that will be featured!!!!
> It has been very hard to not say anything, but the day has arrived!!!!  I will put the link below if you want to check it out.  Also if you have FB, you can check out the Scholastic page and they have a video of the kids receiving and opening their signed book!
> 
> Here is the link to the pictures that are featured in the US/Canadian version of the book.  My niece's picture and her name are on the page.  Her name is Breanna from Saskatchewan ( if you actually wanted to look at her picture )
> 
> https://www.theickabog.com/en-us/competition/
> She got a signed book and the library of her chose receives a 6,000 donation of books!!!  She is pretty proud.
> 
> I just wanted to share this news with all of you.  Since so many of us love the Potter part of Universal...I thought it would be fitting!



Congratulations to your niece Pumpkin........that is a lovely achievement for her, and yes, I`m sure you are all so proud of her. What lovely news for her.





Charade67 said:


> Good evening all. Another uneventful day. So far the most interesting thing to happen this week was my boss telling me that she is going to get the office a new phone system. It's a small office. We have a total of 5 telephones.
> 
> Dh found out that his chiropractor has Covid. Thankfully he has not seen the chiropractor in several weeks. He had an appointment later this week, but that has obviously been rescheduled.
> 
> What dates do you hope to be there in May? Our trips might overlap.
> 
> Hope he takes good care of her.
> 
> Ouch. Hope you are in less discomfort now.
> 
> That is so awesome. Congrats to your niece. It is so cool that Rowling is also donating books to libraries.
> 
> We are trying to watch The Mandalorian tonight. I'm having to rewatch the first episode of the sesson because dh kept falling asleep during it last week.



We, hopefully will arrive May 10th for three weeks, so if we can say hello that would be lovely.........right now I`m not convinced May will happen, but keeping everything crossed. 






Remembrance Day today. Usually we all gather if we can at the war memorial for the short ceremony, but this year they`ve asked we don`t go and either stand outside our own home or in some villages you can stand close on the Green to remember and reflect. 

So, at 11am we will be in the village but being socially distant to everyone else who decides to go. There won`t be a lot of people. 

After the weather being so still and sunny for last few days, the wind has got up a little during the night. Don`t think it`s to rain, but will certainly be dull I think all day. This time of year can be so mixed.

This morning before we go in to the village for 11am, I plan to make a huge vat load of sweet potato and butternut squash soup with carrots, leeks and maybe half the batch I`ll add ginger for me. The freeze it in portions. Along with chicken noodle soup, another one I like to make this time of year is curried parsnip and apple soup......delicious. And I say I don`t really like soup. I do like those though......

Making lasagne for dinner tonight........




























​


----------



## Realfoodfans

The picture above with joke about chocolate eggs was a joke in our home this week.  J has his second ever Food Technology lesson and it’s fruit salad.  He will only eat apple.  Grandpa said he’d have to put in orange - J said I don’t eat orange Grandpa - Chocolate Orange replied Grandpa!  So I bought one yesterday and it’s here waiting in the kitchen!  

Wednesday already and a dry day again.  Lots to do today and had planned to get out all bought gifts to check what I’ve bought but Em has just had to go pick up L as she’s not been good overnight so not going into school.  Have some crafts here we might do if she’s ok.

Feel like baking but holding out until December!

Time for another coffee x


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> The picture above with joke about chocolate eggs was a joke in our home this week.  J has his second ever Food Technology lesson and it’s fruit salad.  He will only eat apple.  Grandpa said he’d have to put in orange - J said I don’t eat orange Grandpa - Chocolate Orange replied Grandpa!  So I bought one yesterday and it’s here waiting in the kitchen!
> 
> Wednesday already and a dry day again.  Lots to do today and had planned to get out all bought gifts to check what I’ve bought but Em has just had to go pick up L as she’s not been good overnight so not going into school.  Have some crafts here we might do if she’s ok.
> 
> Feel like baking but holding out until December!
> 
> Time for another coffee x










​Love the white one!


----------



## Lynne G

Chocolate?  Ooh always good for breakfast too.  Some free food and drink today, nice that some give that to our veterans.  Late start for DH and I, kids have class today.  Rainy weather Wednesday. At least the heavy rain giving thunderstorms will arrive later in the day, through the night.  And by the end of the week, seeing a 40’s high temp.  Sigh.  Was enjoying those shorts.  But most of our summer clothes have been in the back of the closet, as while short sleeves shirts stay around for most of the year, shorts do not.  May even take a jacket today. 

Oh, sorry to hear L not feeling well enough for school, Julie. Sending well thoughts to her. And at least she can be with her mum.

With that, hoping Cam is feeling better and  Schumi had some lush food for lunch.

Ah yes, even with a holiday on the mid week, I enjoy a cup of tea. No bagels were found for yesterday’s breakfast, but did pick up waffles last night. So, waffle with some chocolate chip bits. Woot! Time for that later breakfast.

Enjoy this Veterans’ Day Wednesday.  A day to remember and say thank you.


----------



## macraven

Remembrance Day, Veterans Day is done up big in my area.
Lots of events going on all day long.
They leave the crosses and flags up until a few days after today.
Flags with names on crosses that lost their life in the war is a nice way to honor those that served.

Going to be a real change  in weather here today, but it’s due
79 and rainy all day long.
Leaves are now turning red on the trees and it is definitely fall!

Hope all are doing good and have a great day!


----------



## Charade67

Quick hello. I am on hold with an insurance company. Yes, again.




schumigirl said:


> We, hopefully will arrive May 10th for three weeks, so if we can say hello that would be lovely.........right now I`m not convinced May will happen, but keeping everything crossed.


 We are planning to be there from May 22 -31. I hope we get a chance to meet. We are doing a Mouse only vacation this time. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Grandpa said he’d have to put in orange - J said I don’t eat orange Grandpa - Chocolate Orange replied Grandpa! So I bought one yesterday and it’s here waiting in the kitchen!


 Yum. I love a chocolate orange.

I hope I’m not stuck on hold for too long. I should have brought my book.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Well middle son AKA “The Terminator” asked if I’d get him a car, first I said no, then he says but Dad it’s Turbo charged and has this and that!!!!!

Well how much......

I said offer them this much and when I say that’s how much, that’s what I mean.......

He talked about how fast it was and that he might be able to beat me in my sports car!!!!!

So I had to drive it.......

Close.........if I’m driving like an old person..!!!!!

It is a fun little car though!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Sweet, the kid gets a new car.  Nice dad, DisneyLife.  Older one got my hand me down car.  It’s now quite old, but still is driven by both kids. With little one in a City school, no need for her to have own car.  Some day, we will be a 4 car family.   

Ah, a very rainy day, but at least warm. Then the cool comes.  Much cooler weekend predicted.  And seems rain predicted to fall at least part of the next two days.

Had a late lunch, so thinking pepper steak tonight. Picked up rice the other day, so easy meal. Always good on a week day night.

Charade, hope you did not wait too long on that call.

Did some shopping. Percent off, plus coupons. Most of my Christmas shopping done. The did not have the one thing I wanted, but ordered in store, so they will ship for free. So, should get it next week. And picked up turkey, as was asked to bring it. Will defrost it for her, starting the weekend before the big meal.

Have a wonderful Wednesday night.

Very dark out, with heavy rain falling.  No storm sounds, just the soothing hum of rain.  Ah, a cup of tea with some cookies to dip in it. Absolutely perfect.


----------



## Charade67

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> It is a fun little car though!!!


Cute car. I love the color.



Lynne G said:


> Charade, hope you did not wait too long on that call.


I was on hold for 2 hours. I wouldn't have this problem if the company would just process their claims correctly.

It rained all day today and we are supposed to get more tomorrow. I just hope it stops by Saturday.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Charade67 said:


> Cute car. I love the color.
> 
> 
> I was on hold for 2 hours. I wouldn't have this problem if the company would just process their claims correctly.
> 
> It rained all day today and we are supposed to get more tomorrow. I just hope it stops by Saturday.



It is a pretty color!!!

We now have 2 that color or pretty close anyway, different brand but almost same color!


----------



## Charade67

Tonight’s porch light is in honor of DLPN’s son’s new car.


----------



## Robo56

Evening Sans family  







Sending the greatest Respect, Honor and Thankfulness to all our Veterans past and present. You are all Hero’s and our Nation owes you all a debt of gratitude. Thank you.










Realfoodfans said:


> Just popping in to say hi. Littlest one has two teeth extractions today (sadly inherited teeth problems from the paternal side). Needs full anaesthesia so they are in the hospital. Dropped them off this morning but still waiting.



I hope the little one is recovering well this evening. Sorry to hear she was not doing well enough to go to school this morning. Hopefully being home with her mum and you all is making things better for her.




macraven said:


> When Loew’s made the announcement, I updated the hotel stickies that PB was opening December 1 2020 and Endless Summer officially opens December 15, 2020 for booking



Great news. I was wondering when they would open again.




keishashadow said:


> Absolutely! I’m going to try to put up a strand of lights on porch roof in a bit.
> 
> if I take a header, At least I died with my beloved decorations in hand



LOL.......You are a determined woman for sure.




keishashadow said:


> Well, it’s gone. I managed to gash each of my legs



I’am not sure we would ever be allowed to do yard work together. I’am always injuring something when I’am out in the yard.

Hope your legs heal up quick.




keishashadow said:


> At grocery store. Chatting With manager, told me demand is exceeding the supply. Small turkeys & half hams in same boat



I’am seeing more ham here not as many turkeys this year. Usually about two weeks before Thanksgiving Turkeys are very abundant here. Not seeing it yet.



macraven said:


> Well.... I made a lot of bacon and sent all some of it since no ones showed up at my house to eat it while it was hot.
> 
> Hope it hit the spot for youse!



Yes,  it did.




schumigirl said:


> One of my friends was rushed into hospital with Covid complications. Thankfully she is home and improving daily. Such a scary thing to hear she couldn`t breathe on her own.



Good to see you back Schumi.......sending lots of mummy dust your friend continues to improve.




schumigirl said:


> Talking of important ......our flights for September 2021 were released.....finally.....so we managed to get them booked only the end of last week.....so we are sorted for a lovely trip then too. Now to wait on Nov/Dec flights to be released around January and that`ll be all our trips sorted for next year.



Great news on your trip arrangements.




keishashadow said:


> tell those turkeys to go head west please. Wonder what’s up with our side of state getting shafted










cam757 said:


> How cool. We see deer in our neighborhood once in a while. You can hear their hooves clip clopping down the street.



Yes, I do enjoy the wild life around here. Might change soon though. The  nice lady who owned all the farmland behind us went into a Nursing Home and her kids sold the farmland to a developer.



cam757 said:


> . I had two spots removed yesterday so I feel like I've been carved like a turkey. One was not fully numb so it was not the most pleasant experience. My doctor had to almost peel me off the ceiling when she started cauterizing. Oh well, it's over now.



They should have stopped and numbed the area more before proceeding. I hope you are feeling better today.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Here is the link to the pictures that are featured in the US/Canadian version of the book. My niece's picture and her name are on the page. Her name is Breanna from Saskatchewan ( if you actually wanted to look at her picture )



Wow......congratulations to your niece. That is something to be proud of for sure.




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Well middle son AKA “The Terminator” asked if I’d get him a car, first I said no, then he says but Dad it’s Turbo charged and has this and that!!!!!



What a nice gift........I bet he was thrilled.


Rain came in yesterday afternoon and dropped the temps here by about 20 degrees. We had been enjoying unseasonably warm weather like everyone else.

Had to go into store to pick up some OTC meds today. Bought a 24 pound Turkey and put it in the freezer. Just in case the birds don’t fly this way in mass.......LOL......go into store for a few things and come out with monster Turkey.

Hope everyone is kicked back doing what makes you happy this evening.

I have a big mug of tea. Little sis sent me a message to watch something on YouTube.

nightlights


----------



## macraven

Robo, now you are all set for turkey day.
You got your big bird!
Are you expecting a lot of family for the holiday?

Hope they all make it to your house.

I love turkey and quite enjoy the sides that go with it.
With just the two of us, it’s a lot more leftovers than we would want.
Neither of us want turkey for more than 3 meals of it.

So glad we have a porch light tonight.
No bandaids needed tonight for skinned knees from it being to dark to see the steps.

Can’t  stumble In the dark with that bright light.

I’ll be back later to tuck all the homies in.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Remembrance Day, Veterans Day is done up big in my area.
> Lots of events going on all day long.
> They leave the crosses and flags up until a few days after today.
> Flags with names on crosses that lost their life in the war is a nice way to honor those that served.
> 
> Going to be a real change  in weather here today, but it’s due
> 79 and rainy all day long.
> Leaves are now turning red on the trees and it is definitely fall!
> 
> Hope all are doing good and have a great day!




We have some very low key ceremonies here mac at the war memorial, poppy wreaths are usually laid. Sad to see a few mindless morons have desecrated a couple around the country. You have to wonder what is wrong with people. 

Trees sound beautiful......ours are almost completely bare now.....all the pretty is gone......





Charade67 said:


> Quick hello. I am on hold with an insurance company. Yes, again.
> 
> 
> We are planning to be there from May 22 -31. I hope we get a chance to meet. We are doing a Mouse only vacation this time.
> 
> Yum. I love a chocolate orange.
> 
> I hope I’m not stuck on hold for too long. I should have brought my book.




That would be lovely Charade.......we always have a car so maybe we can drive over to Disney Springs or somewhere that suits you for a meet........if you`re busy, even a quick hello would be nice.......

I always say I`m not a chocolate fan.......but there are a few that work. Galaxy chocolate is one...white chocolate is another....then there`s Chocolate orange......yes, yum. Love the white one best. 






Robo56 said:


> Evening Sans family
> 
> View attachment 537862
> 
> View attachment 537864
> 
> 
> 
> Sending the greatest Respect, Honor and Thankfulness to all our Veterans past and present. You are all Hero’s and our Nation owes you all a debt of gratitude. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 537865
> 
> View attachment 537866
> 
> View attachment 537867
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the little one is recovering well this evening. Sorry to hear she was not doing well enough to go to school this morning. Hopefully being home with her mum and you all is making things better for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great news. I was wondering when they would open again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.......You are a determined woman for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’am not sure we would ever be allowed to do yard work together. I’am always injuring something when I’am out in the yard.
> 
> Hope your legs heal up quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’am seeing more ham here not as many turkeys this year. Usually about two weeks before Thanksgiving Turkeys are very abundant here. Not seeing it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,  it did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you back Schumi.......sending lots of mummy dust your friend continues to improve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great news on your trip arrangements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 537869
> 
> View attachment 537870
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do enjoy the wild life around here. Might change soon though. The  nice lady who owned all the farmland behind us went into a Nursing Home and her kids sold the farmland to a developer.
> 
> 
> 
> They should have stopped and numbed the area more before proceeding. I hope you are feeling better today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow......congratulations to your niece. That is something to be proud of for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice gift........I bet he was thrilled.
> 
> 
> Rain came in yesterday afternoon and dropped the temps here by about 20 degrees. We had been enjoying unseasonably warm weather like everyone else.
> 
> Had to go into store to pick up some OTC meds today. Bought a 24 pound Turkey and put it in the freezer. Just in case the birds don’t fly this way in mass.......LOL......go into store for a few things and come out with monster Turkey.
> 
> Hope everyone is kicked back doing what makes you happy this evening.
> 
> I have a big mug of tea. Little sis sent me a message to watch something on YouTube.
> 
> nightlights
> 
> View attachment 537895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 537898




Hey Robo......good to see you too. And thank you.....my friend is doing much better I`m happy to say, but it was so scary as her asthma is very severe. But as always the nursing staff were amazing.

Glad things are good with you and love the sound of the 24lb turkey!! Yep, best to be prepared....just in case. 

Hope the developers don`t ruin the beautiful wildlife you have around you......it`s always a worry with having farmland around you. We have two farms beside us, one the couple are late 70`s early 80`s in age, they have one son who works in London and has no interest in taking the farm over....so when they decide it`s too much for them, who knows. And it`s huge, so developers would love it......we hope it just might be a little too remote for a load of homes. 

Love the cute pictures you posted........






macraven said:


> Robo, now you are all set for turkey day.
> You got your big bird!
> Are you expecting a lot of family for the holiday?
> 
> Hope they all make it to your house.
> 
> I love turkey and quite enjoy the sides that go with it.
> With just the two of us, it’s a lot more leftovers than we would want.
> Neither of us want turkey for more than 3 meals of it.
> 
> So glad we have a porch light tonight.
> No bandaids needed tonight for skinned knees from it being to dark to see the steps.
> 
> Can’t  stumble In the dark with that bright light.
> 
> I’ll be back later to tuck all the homies in.



We love turkey........of course we have it at Christmas....our traditional Christmas Day dinner. I always buy too big and freeze it all in stock once it`s cooked......this year we have two turkeys ordered from our butcher and our usual meat order. Although we still have a load of stuff in the freezer so I do need to check before I confirm with him. 

But, we do love eating turkey a couple of months into the New Year. 





We have a beautiful morning, but it`s fairly cool although sun is shining so that`s always a bonus. And apparently we have to have our Indian Summer next week......don`t laugh.....we may reach 66F.......that`s warm for us anytime never mind late November. 

Grocery delivery coming in the next hour and a separate order from another place where I ordered our Christmas crackers and christmas tablecover and accessories.....then we head to do some grocery deliveries for some housebound people.

Last lockdown our friend had their haulage business and was very helpful. He`s sold the business since then and the family who bought it don`t want to do it, which is fine, so we`ve worked it out between a group of us and the village church. It`s not as bad as last time we had a lockdown, but there are still some folks that need help.

So, Tom and I have 6 or 7 drops to make of some groceries and fresh produce. Won`t take us long, and there are quite a few of us who want to do it. 

No idea on food.......will have to think.......




































Have a wonderful Thursday

​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.  L a lot better today so dropped in school.  Think it was the full anaesthesia that has upset her as tummy was definitely disturbed and that was exhausting for her.

We are off for a walk in a large local park now as a beautiful day - where we may well “bump” into my DS & DIL as he is still on “vacation”.  We haven’t been there for years but they say there is a nice take out van on site.

@keishashadow you are very like I used to be!  I would attempt everything around the house.  Hope your legs are better today.

@Robo56 I do hope the developers are careful around you.  We’ve had so much development around us on all sorts of land.

Catch up later x


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Morning all.  L a lot better today so dropped in school.  Think it was the full anaesthesia that has upset her as tummy was definitely disturbed and that was exhausting for her.
> 
> We are off for a walk in a large local park now as a beautiful day - where we may well “bump” into my DS & DIL as he is still on “vacation”.  We haven’t been there for years but they say there is a nice take out van on site.
> 
> @keishashadow you are very like I used to be!  I would attempt everything around the house.  Hope your legs are better today.
> 
> @Robo56 I do hope the developers are careful around you.  We’ve had so much development around us on all sorts of land.
> 
> Catch up later x



Glad she`s doing better Julie......anaesthesia is horrible to get over! She`ll enjoy being back in school I`m sure.

Are you looking forward to our Indian Summer next week? Looks like it`ll be lovely for a few days all over the UK......yes you don`t need to look far for certain developers in this country to buy up any available land and build as many homes as possible on it. 

Enjoy your day out......




Grocery delivery arrived right on 9am and only one thing omitted which was fine by us. I think I have cornered the market in Passata.....oops!

Christmas table decorations will be here around midday so we can go do our housebound deliveries now and be back home before it all arrives. 

One of our volunteers is American, from the South who lives a few villages away from us now, and I could listen to him talk all day as his voice is so mellifluous. It`s very Morgan Freeman meets James Earl Jones......


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> That would be lovely Charade.......we always have a car so maybe we can drive over to Disney Springs or somewhere that suits you for a meet........if you`re busy, even a quick hello would be nice.......


 We are going to plan one day that we won’t be in a park, so Disney Springs would be a great meeting place. Right now we don’t plan on renting a car, but that could change. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Morning all. L a lot better today so dropped in school. Think it was the full anaesthesia that has upset her as tummy was definitely disturbed and that was exhausting for her.


Glad to hear that she is feeling better. 


schumigirl said:


> One of our volunteers is American, from the South who lives a few villages away from us now, and I could listen to him talk all day as his voice is so mellifluous.


 We often say the same about English accents. B sent me a link to a video of Tom Hiddleston reading math equations. He makes math sound very good.

I am awake way too early. I’m going to try to get in a little more sleep until I have to get up and start my day. I just hope I don’t have any crazy dreams. I seem to have my weirdest dreams in the early morning hours after I’ve woken up too early and then gone back to sleep.


----------



## Lynne G

Haha, just had to get a camel in here, as camel was taking the day off to remember those who have served.

Ah, a Good Morning to Schumi, Julie and Charade.  

It’s the back to routine early up. And, it’s raining. Seems the weather thinks our ground is thirsty this Thursday. Um, I think we are good. And ack, not seeing any sun until at least the late afternoon. Clearing of rain from the rain, starting from the West, and I’m not West of the City. But then the cooler weather comes calling. 60’s this morning, with temps actually dropping as the day goes by. 50’s by dinner time. Low 40’s in the overnight. So much for not hearing the heater on for the last week. Schumi, nice you are getting that nice weather streak we had this past week.

Julie, glad to hear L is feeling better and back at school. Seems our virus numbers have increased so much, the hybrid school schedule, which saw kids in school 3 of the 5 days, will be no more. Starting next week, no in school classes. When kids return to school, not sure. And my City is also thinking of increasing the restrictions it had lessened weeks ago.  Still such risk, across my state too.  

Charade, hope today is better at work.

Robo, rather large turkey you purchased I am going to pick up one this weekend, maybe not as large. I love this time of year, not only the pretty lights, but the kitchen smelling good from all the baking that is usually not done in the warmer months. Yeah, the only small farm and huge estate across the road from it, near me, now has a mix of housing. No fields or open spaces that was so nice to drive through, and see the horses the farm use to have. Hope your view does not get broken with houses being seen.

And so, being that oh have to be up before the sun, work routine starting again, yea it is tea.  And a waffle too.

Have that terrific Thursday, and be thirsty, need to salute the fact that you can say,


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Well middle son AKA “The Terminator” asked if I’d get him a car, first I said no, then he says but Dad it’s Turbo charged and has this and that!!!!!
> 
> Well how much......
> 
> I said offer them this much and when I say that’s how much, that’s what I mean.......
> 
> He talked about how fast it was and that he might be able to beat me in my sports car!!!!!
> 
> So I had to drive it.......
> 
> Close.........if I’m driving like an old person..!!!!!
> 
> It is a fun little car though!!!
> 
> View attachment 537839


I was skimming thru the threads and rereading posts now.
I really don’t know much about cars so is it a Chevy?

nice color and very shiny!
Hope you bought it and placed it in your name so you don’t get gouged with high insurance rates.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> I was skimming thru the threads and rereading posts now.
> I really don’t know much about cars so is it a Chevy?
> 
> nice color and very shiny!
> Hope you bought it and placed it in your name so you don’t get gouged with high insurance rates.



Good morning Mac!

Chevy Sonic Premier Turbo 

For a nice little car it is really cool, and you know I did, he’s paying for plates though......


----------



## macraven

We had 4 sons and did the same as you.
It was like we got a pay raise when they turned 20 and could put the car in their name.


----------



## Disxuni

@schumigirl as long as you do not have a toilet paper shortage! Haha.

@macraven That sounds very beautiful! We had just a few more decorators in our neighborhood. One at the end of my street went all out! However, they've all moved away since then I am assuming. The one down our street I know for sure did and anyone else who'd really went out stopped. We have a few people who still decorate, but not the degree of some people did. Maybe a strand, or two. I decorate the outside of the house the best I can without getting on a latter.

@cam757 [chants] Book it! Book it! I'm almost tempting to book something without confirming my friend first. I think once this semester is over I'm gonna be wanting a weekend away again, or at least a night away.

Cool car you got him @DisneyLifePapioNe and wow that's a big boi of a turkey @Robo56! Also, man I wish I had that weather @Lynne G! It sounds perfect to me, which I'm sure might sound strange, but I love cold weather.

Also, plot twist the hurricane came after me after all. At least it's a baby one. 

Also, I guess I should start shopping online after I write this. Every time I get out of my room to take a break from databases, sql, and wamp servers my mom asks me if I got a Christmas list the past couple of weeks. I jokingly said I guess you're more concerned with getting a list than doing my school work? Before it was the opposite, so I guess it's a nice change.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Dix, did you send us that soaking rain?  Hope the storm was not bad for you.  

Ah, what do you do on a rainy day?  Go to the soft pretzel place.  Still warm when get home, and put a good amount of spicy mustard on it.  Yum.  Made some coffee, as eh, tea with it did not seem right.  Will certainly enjoy some tea after dinner though.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> We are going to plan one day that we won’t be in a park, so Disney Springs would be a great meeting place. Right now we don’t plan on renting a car, but that could change.
> 
> Glad to hear that she is feeling better.
> We often say the same about English accents. B sent me a link to a video of Tom Hiddleston reading math equations. He makes math sound very good.
> 
> I am awake way too early. I’m going to try to get in a little more sleep until I have to get up and start my day. I just hope I don’t have any crazy dreams. I seem to have my weirdest dreams in the early morning hours after I’ve woken up too early and then gone back to sleep.




We`ll work something out for a meet up 

lol.....English accents are popular for sure......I know what you mean about Tom Hiddleston......have you ever heard of Anthony Andrews? He was in the wonderful Brideshead Revisited.....the original Downton Abbey before it was trendy.....his accent sounds so quintessentially English. The Brideshead Revisited book by Evelyn Waugh is a very good read. 






Disxuni said:


> @schumigirl as long as you do not have a toilet paper shortage! Haha.
> 
> I'm sure might sound strange, but I love cold weather.
> 
> Also, plot twist the hurricane came after me after all. At least it's a baby one.
> 
> Also, I guess I should start shopping online after I write this. Every time I get out of my room to take a break from databases, sql, and wamp servers my mom asks me if I got a Christmas list the past couple of weeks. I jokingly said I guess you're more concerned with getting a list than doing my school work? Before it was the opposite, so I guess it's a nice change.



I think we have plenty of that thankfully.......apparently canned veg is being limited by stores.....who the heck wants veg at anytime never mind in lockdown! Gimme the wine with chips and dips!!! 

I do like cold weather....now and again........especially if I`m home and don`t need to go out in it.......lol......but a good crisp Autumn day and going out for a walk is always nice. 

Hope you got some good shopping done.......





Woke up this morning to a cloudburst of hailstones and then thundering rain for what seemed like an age. It`s off now, but my goodness the sky is black, although sun is shining now.

Can`t claim to be completely isolating as we`re heading out this morning for some bits from a few places, then plan to be in the weekend without going out. I did laugh when one of my friends claimed she was being so good isolating then told me she had been to the Mall 3 times this week.....er, that`s not isolating.

Got some orders coming tomorrow including new covers for the new phone I got this week......one is sparkly and the other is Hogwarts....the scene at the beginning where they are on the boats for the first time heading towards the castle......nice. 

Steak tonight.......filet for 3 of us, but Tom is having the T-Bone......it`s a whopper I`ve brought out for him......making a toffee apple crumble and custard too......winter warmer type dishes now. 




































Have a wonderful Friday the 13th........
​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay! It’s a Friday. Hehe, not the first time we had the calendar say 13 on a Friday this year. Hmmm, 2020 will be one of the most talked about what happened in that year.

But either way, ah yes, still not the end of the year, but a final day of the work week, and a thought for a two day not move fast mornings coming up, since it is a Friday. Double woot!

So, a hearty good morning to Schumi. Lush meals, complete with some dessert. Yum. We had the rest of our steaks yesterday. Made pan potatoes with carrots. Not much left. Just a small piece of steak. Ooh quite the morning weather you have had. Nice the sun is now shining.

We too will have that pesky loser chance of some rain showers today.  And a cooler day as well. 59 the high.  Cool overnight, so hear my heater working early this morning.  Yep, cooler days are indeed coming.  Was saying both our Thanksgiving and Christmas can have a mix of weather.  Some have been warm enough to wear short sleeve shirt, some have been wet, with snow or rain, and some have been that bone chilling temps. Last year, it was cool both holidays, and we had no snow to speak of. Hoping we see some more warmer weather as we end this month.

And a week day fast breakfast it is. Cereal this time. And tea. Love my cup of tea in the mornings.

And homies:


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good afternoon all.  Nice morning here and a busy one.  All decorations brought from the loft and I’ve decorated our sitting room.  then I’ll do the stair bannister rail.  That will do for today.  Definitely want a new tree next year but not something I want to choose online.

Kev has gone to pick up an order from an electrical wholesaler as time living here is extending and extending he’s decided to get lighting up in the lantern windows in the kitchen/family room.  Will give a nice light over the winter months.

Em has a meeting (a necessary annual one) for J’s ongoing update of his Educational Health and Care Plan - known as the EHCP. It’s a stressful time as it has to read correctly to keep him the funds for the hours required for a teaching assistant. So she’s on Zoom at the computer - I think 4/5 in attendance. 

So Louie and I are sitting quietly in another room until she is finished.

Like Carole parcels delivered this morning and one  to collect tomorrow.  Also need to buy chocolate selection boxes for a charity tomorrow.  A friend who used to own a farm shop in nearby Prestbury has an annual collection for a Refuge.  Her husband was a regular actor in Coronation Street in the days I used to watch it.  Quite a character.

Hope all heading to a peaceful weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 538142
> 
> Yay! It’s a Friday. Hehe, not the first time we had the calendar say 13 on a Friday this year. Hmmm, 2020 will be one of the most talked about what happened in that year.
> 
> But either way, ah yes, still not the end of the year, but a final day of the work week, and a thought for a two day not move fast mornings coming up, since it is a Friday. Double woot!
> 
> So, a hearty good morning to Schumi. Lush meals, complete with some dessert. Yum. We had the rest of our steaks yesterday. Made pan potatoes with carrots. Not much left. Just a small piece of steak. Ooh quite the morning weather you have had. Nice the sun is now shining.
> 
> We too will have that pesky loser chance of some rain showers today.  And a cooler day as well. 59 the high.  Cool overnight, so hear my heater working early this morning.  Yep, cooler days are indeed coming.  Was saying both our Thanksgiving and Christmas can have a mix of weather.  Some have been warm enough to wear short sleeve shirt, some have been wet, with snow or rain, and some have been that bone chilling temps. Last year, it was cool both holidays, and we had no snow to speak of. Hoping we see some more warmer weather as we end this month.
> 
> And a week day fast breakfast it is. Cereal this time. And tea. Love my cup of tea in the mornings.
> 
> And homies:
> View attachment 538144



My relatives in NY were saying they were having a heatwave this last week, but for sure weather is getting cooler generally.

Have  a great weekend.





Realfoodfans said:


> A friend who used to own a farm shop in nearby Prestbury has an annual collection for a Refuge.  Her husband was a regular actor in Coronation Street in the days I used to watch it.  Quite a character.



Would that be Charlie? I have been in that farm store several times, crikey a good few years ago now.

Have you tried Sean Wilsons Cheeses? Amazing quality.....




Beautiful afternoon here........managed to get some wonderful produce and gifts this morning, quite a haul.....but yep, you`d never guess we were in a lockdown. There are people everywhere. 

Going to do some wrapping today as Tom and the gardener are down in his man shed doing something with a new kit for wine making, or it may be gin, I`m not sure!! 

Think we`ll keep the trees and decorations to the end of the month as planned, but as we drove through some places today, many are starting to put Christmas things up....can`t blame people really, it`s been quite a year.

Hope all are well.......


----------



## Charade67

Good morning and happy Friday the 13th.



Today is B's last day of being a teenager. Tomorrow I am taking her and her roommate out for tea. This will be the first time meeting her roommate, and she will only be B's roommate for another week and a half. She is graduating this semester. 




schumigirl said:


> We`ll work something out for a meet up
> 
> lol.....English accents are popular for sure......I know what you mean about Tom Hiddleston......have you ever heard of Anthony Andrews? He was in the wonderful Brideshead Revisited.....the original Downton Abbey before it was trendy.....his accent sounds so quintessentially English. The Brideshead Revisited book by Evelyn Waugh is a very good read.


I am not familiar with Anthony Andrews. I have never watched Brideshead Revisited. (I haven't watched Downton Abbey either.) I looked him up and discovered that he was on 3 episodes of The Love Boat back in 1981.

The meme about the boxes is so me. I have several empty boxes stacked int he garage right now because you never know when you will need a good box. 



Lynne G said:


> Yay! It’s a Friday. Hehe, not the first time we had the calendar say 13 on a Friday this year. Hmmm, 2020 will be one of the most talked about what happened in that year.


I will never forget the previous Friday the 13th.  We were getting ready to leave for Busch Gardens to be there on opening day and then the announcements started that everything was shutting down. Hoping for a much better 2021.



Realfoodfans said:


> Definitely want a new tree next year but not something I want to choose online.


We just got a new tree last year. We can change the pattern of the lights, which is something I love.  I would really love to get a tree from a company called Balsam Hill. but they are so expensive. 

Time for me to start laundry, house cleaning, and bill paying.  I'll leave you with this.


----------



## Realfoodfans

schumigirl said:


> My relatives in NY were saying they were having a heatwave this last week, but for sure weather is getting cooler generally.
> 
> Have  a great weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would that be Charlie? I have been in that farm store several times, crikey a good few years ago now.
> 
> Have you tried Sean Wilsons Cheeses? Amazing quality.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful afternoon here........managed to get some wonderful produce and gifts this morning, quite a haul.....but yep, you`d never guess we were in a lockdown. There are people everywhere.
> 
> Going to do some wrapping today as Tom and the gardener are down in his man shed doing something with a new kit for wine making, or it may be gin, I`m not sure!!
> 
> Think we`ll keep the trees and decorations to the end of the month as planned, but as we drove through some places today, many are starting to put Christmas things up....can`t blame people really, it`s been quite a year.
> 
> Hope all are well.......


Yes Charlie!  Debs is lovely - sadly they had a bad butcher there - he lied about where the meat was coming from!  Ruined the business it had to close.

What a surprise you mention Sean.  We became friends when I was doing all my foodie writing and going to events - around the time he started out in cheese - in fact we were in touch last week following the sad death of Luis Troyano as they demonstrated together at some of the food festivals.  His cheeses are really good.

I’ve not left the house today but lots of drop offs and pick ups tomorrow.

I’m using up some produce from the freezer so prawn curry tonight - have an overload of raw tiger prawns.

@Charade67 I love the Balsam Hill trees!  Yes that would be a real treat!
Hope you have a great time for B’s birthday x


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning and happy Friday the 13th.
> 
> View attachment 538172
> 
> Today is B's last day of being a teenager. Tomorrow I am taking her and her roommate out for tea. This will be the first time meeting her roommate, and she will only be B's roommate for another week and a half. She is graduating this semester.
> 
> 
> I am not familiar with Anthony Andrews. I have never watched Brideshead Revisited. (I haven't watched Downton Abbey either.) I looked him up and discovered that he was on 3 episodes of The Love Boat back in 1981.
> 
> The meme about the boxes is so me. I have several empty boxes stacked int he garage right now because you never know when you will need a good box.
> 
> I will never forget the previous Friday the 13th.  We were getting ready to leave for Busch Gardens to be there on opening day and then the announcements started that everything was shutting down. Hoping for a much better 2021.
> 
> 
> We just got a new tree last year. We can change the pattern of the lights, which is something I love.  I would really love to get a tree from a company called Balsam Hill. but they are so expensive.
> 
> Time for me to start laundry, house cleaning, and bill paying.  I'll leave you with this.
> 
> View attachment 538173



We are box hoarders too. We always say that`ll come in handy for something......yes, Anthony Andrews is a fine actor and a lovely voice to boot.....we do have some lovely accents in the UK. Some dreadful ones too I have to say.......I hate the Liverpool accent.....like nails on a blackboard! 

Two of our trees are Balsam Hill....they are wonderful and a good investment as they`ll last for ages. One of ours is a 7` Noble Fir, no idea on the other one. Choices were limited as we wanted unlit ones so we can load them with our own lights. 

Enjoy tomorrow.....sounds lovely.






Realfoodfans said:


> Yes Charlie!  Debs is lovely - sadly they had a bad butcher there - he lied about where the meat was coming from!  Ruined the business it had to close.
> 
> What a surprise you mention Sean.  We became friends when I was doing all my foodie writing and going to events - around the time he started out in cheese - in fact we were in touch last week following the sad death of Luis Troyano as they demonstrated together at some of the food festivals.  His cheeses are really good.
> 
> I’ve not left the house today but lots of drop offs and pick ups tomorrow.
> 
> I’m using up some produce from the freezer so prawn curry tonight - have an overload of raw tiger prawns.
> 
> @Charade67 I love the Balsam Hill trees!  Yes that would be a real treat!
> Hope you have a great time for B’s birthday x



We don`t have a stockist of his cheese locally, so my cousins in and around Manchester keep me supplied. Last time we dropped off my Godson in Alderley Edge, we had driven him down from Scotland, my friend handed me a large bag with a selection in of those cheeses for us.....always appreciated. 



Well, got some wrapping done, but ended up chatting to a friend on the phone for a while......but, did get some done. 

Might seem a bit early, but I`m getting organised.....and now in the mood for something Christmassy........


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just a very quick stop in.  I read that everyone is doing well!  

Hope everyone is having a good Friday the 13th. 

Enjoy the weekend!!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good night all.  Got my Disney tree up in our sitting room and had a nice evening with just the lights and candles - glass of Prosecco oh and opened the first of the Christmas chocolates.  Ho ho ho it’s going to be a long festive season here!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Realfoodfans said:


> View attachment 538219
> Good night all.  Got my Disney tree up in our sitting room and had a nice evening with just the lights and candles - glass of Prosecco oh and opened the first of the Christmas chocolates.  Ho ho ho it’s going to be a long festive season here!



I got one of ours up last weekend, excited about Christmas  coming up!


----------



## buckeev

Realfoodfans said:


> View attachment 538219
> Good night all.  Got my Disney tree up in our sitting room and had a nice evening with just the lights and candles - glass of Prosecco oh and opened the first of the Christmas chocolates.  Ho ho ho it’s going to be a long festive season here!


Spectacular! Quite possibly the best thing I’ve seen on the Interwebbie all day!


----------



## keishashadow

This week has been so full of things that go bump in the night for my family, Friday the 13th is a mere footnote  



cam757 said:


> My doctor had to almost peel me off the ceiling when she started cauterizing. Oh well, it's over now.


My stomach lurched reading this.  Never heard of a derm not wildly numbing one up   You are brave


Pumpkin1172 said:


> She got a signed book and the library of her chose receives a 6,000 donation of books!!! She is pretty proud.


Aw, that is so nice.  Quite the honor.  


Charade67 said:


> Yum. I love a chocolate orange.


Oh, yeah!  Bought one a few weeks ago, afraid they’d go poof by xmas.


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> He talked about how fast it was and that he might be able to beat me in my sports car!!!!!


hearing any mention of speed would’ve been a huge deal breaker here, but have fun with that, boys & their toys. 

It is nice color, surprised they’d have turbo in such a compact car.  Careful it doesn’t take flight lol

My kids were all told if they wanted to drive, they had to get a J-O-B & pay the difference in the insurance premium. Informed them all that if they got a ticket or did any damage to the vehicle, they would lose their driving privledges until they forked over any surcharges.  Let’s just say they were pretty responsible in that area.


Robo56 said:


> I’am not sure we would ever be allowed to do yard work together. I’am always injuring something when I’am out in the yard.
> 
> Hope your legs heal up quick.


All good, have some new little scars, blends in with the freckles so I’m good.

I still remember your last go ‘around, that was scary.



Robo56 said:


> I’am seeing more ham here not as many turkeys this year. Usually about two weeks before Thanksgiving Turkeys are very abundant here. Not seeing it yet.


The turkeys were put out in the cases here.  Went forth today & tried to grab the basics for our abbreviated dinner this year.


Robo56 said:


> Bought a 24 pound Turkey and put it in the freezer. Just in case the birds don’t fly this way in mass.......LOL......go into store for a few things and come out with monster Turkey.


I rooted thru the open freezer bin & also snagged a 24 pounder today.  Kept hoping I wouldn’t drop it on my foot lol

Will pick up at least a couple more large breasts, cook one & hold the other two for xmas


macraven said:


> I love turkey and quite enjoy the sides that go with it.
> With just the two of us, it’s a lot more leftovers than we would want.
> Neither of us want turkey for more than 3 meals of it.


Funny, didn’t see a single whole turkey under 18 pounds.  Usually, it’s the opposite.  

I’d think a 7 or 8 pound breast would be just right for the two of you, should give it a whirl


schumigirl said:


> We love turkey........of course we have it at Christmas....our traditional Christmas Day dinner. I always buy too big and freeze it all in stock once it`s cooked......this year we have two turkeys ordered from our butcher and our usual meat order. Although we still have a load of stuff in the freezer so I do need to check before I confirm with him.


In normal times I usually make one every month, entire family loves turkey


Realfoodfans said:


> Morning all. L a lot better today so dropped in school. Think it was the full anaesthesia that has upset her as tummy was definitely disturbed and that was exhausting for her.


Yea!  


schumigirl said:


> Woke up this morning to a cloudburst of hailstones and then thundering rain for what seemed like an age. It`s off now, but my goodness the sky is black, although sun is shining now.


Goodness, you are getting some suitably scary Friday the 13th weather there.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 538244View attachment 538245
> This week has been so full of things that go bump in the night for my family, Friday the 13th is a mere footnote
> 
> 
> My stomach lurched reading this.  Never heard of a derm not wildly numbing one up   You are brave
> 
> Aw, that is so nice.  Quite the honor.
> 
> Oh, yeah!  Bought one a few weeks ago, afraid they’d go poof by xmas.
> 
> hearing any mention of speed would’ve been a huge deal breaker here, but have fun with that, boys & their toys.
> 
> It is nice color, surprised they’d have turbo in such a compact car.  Careful it doesn’t take flight lol
> 
> My kids were all told if they wanted to drive, they had to get a J-O-B & pay the difference in the insurance premium. Informed them all that if they got a ticket or did any damage to the vehicle, they would lose their driving privledges until they forked over any surcharges.  Let’s just say they were pretty responsible in that area.
> 
> All good, have some new little scars, blends in with the freckles so I’m good.
> 
> I still remember your last go ‘around, that was scary.
> 
> 
> The turkeys were put out in the cases here.  Went forth today & tried to grab the basics for our abbreviated dinner this year.
> 
> I rooted thru the open freezer bin & also snagged a 24 pounder today.  Kept hoping I wouldn’t drop it on my foot lol
> 
> Will pick up at least a couple more large breasts, cook one & hold the other two for xmas
> 
> Funny, didn’t see a single whole turkey under 18 pounds.  Usually, it’s the opposite.
> 
> I’d think a 7 or 8 pound breast would be just right for the two of you, should give it a whirl
> 
> In normal times I usually make one every month, entire family loves turkey
> 
> Yea!
> 
> Goodness, you are getting some suitably scary Friday the 13th weather there.



Since I was doing the Sam’s club precooked prime ribs I decided might as well do precooked Turkey also, was planning on frying but Popeyes already has them done heat serve, haven’t had one in a while so hopefully still tasty!!!

He has a job, actually just recently received a management promotion after he turned 18, thought I’d mentioned it before.......

Can’t be selfish about the few bucks I got from Uncle Curly though right.......


----------



## snowpack

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> So I had to drive it.......
> 
> Close.........if I’m driving like an old person..!!!!!



Cute car! Dont let him beat you.



schumigirl said:


> And it`s huge, so developers would love it......we hope it just might be a little too remote for a load of homes.



Ugh, I hate when the happens. I know you can't stop progress, but ....



schumigirl said:


> We love turkey........of course we have it at Christmas....our traditional Christmas Day dinner.



So now I have to ask, do you roast or fry or smoke your turkey?



Charade67 said:


> I am awake way too early



I hate when that happens. That is usually me on the weekends. When I have to go to work, I wake up at the last second. Watch tomorrow morning I will be up before the sun.



Lynne G said:


> Hehe, not the first time we had the calendar say 13 on a Friday this year.



Did everyone put a penny in their shoe? My boss makes us put a penny in our shoe every Friday the 13th. I am not superstitious (except for football) but I do it cuz she's the boss. Know what? Did not stay late today, so maybe there is something to it.




schumigirl said:


> but yep, you`d never guess we were in a lockdown. There are people everywhere.



This thing has lasted so long people are done. No one seems to care anymore. Our county is lit right now. ICU beds are at a premium at our local hospital. Governor, who yesterday said he would not lockdown our state if the President declares one, today was upset with our sheriff who said he would not enforce our governors mask mandate. 



Charade67 said:


> Today is B's last day of being a teenager



Happy Birthday to B!



Charade67 said:


> I haven't watched Downton Abbey either



I binged watched it a few months ago. Was surprised how much I liked it. Got hooked and was sad when I was done with the series. You should try it.



Realfoodfans said:


> Good night all. Got my Disney tree up in our sitting room and had a nice evening with just the lights and candles




OOOH thank you for posting that picture. Beautiful. So ready for the holidays.


Cannot be happier that it is finally Friday. Last week was our slowest week in months, this week was the opposite. 25% increase this week. I have given up trying to be all caught up before vacation. It just is what it is.

Getting some laundry and house cleaning done tonight. Busy weekend. Mom's microwave died so we are going shopping at 6 am (to get a new one. Then I am coming back home to make my oldest a birthday breakfast. Possibly going hiking in Northern Arkansas to see the Fall colors after that. Sunday morning is hubby's birthday so a special breakfast for him and then off to the hobby shop so he can pick out his new toy. Hope he is decisive as football doesnt wait. 

Think I am exhausted just writing that.


----------



## keishashadow

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Since I was doing the Sam’s club precooked prime ribs I decided might as well do precooked Turkey also, was planning on frying but Popeyes already has them done heat serve, haven’t had one in a while so hopefully still tasty!!!
> 
> He has a job, actually just recently received a management promotion after he turned 18, thought I’d mentioned it before.......
> 
> Can’t be selfish about the 8 mil I got from Uncle Curly though right.......


Not familiar with Uncle curly reference but, if he’s giving away $$$, go for it.

Popeye’s chicken franchises not in our neck of the woods.  No bojangles either for that matter. Both seem to be quite popular in the south & urban areas we’ve visited.

Yes, I did see you post your DS is moving up the ladder...go, dog, go!  Was he at U?  Didn’t realize he was 18.

A very good thing indeed when the kiddos are able to find a job they enjoy & pull their own weight.  In this economy, it can be quite challenging to find work in their desired majors. Far too many wind up under employed & buried in student loan debt.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

keishashadow said:


> Not familiar with Uncle curly reference but, if he’s giving away $$$, go for it.
> 
> Popeye’s chicken franchises not in our neck of the woods.  No bojangles either for that matter. Both seem to be quite popular in the south & urban areas we’ve visited.
> 
> Yes, I did see you post your DS is moving up the ladder...go, dog, go!  Was he at U?  Didn’t realize he was 18.
> 
> A very good thing indeed when the kiddos are able to find a job they enjoy & pull their own weight.  In this economy, it can be quite challenging to find work in their desired majors. Far too many wind up under employed & buried in student loan debt.



Yes, he was there, just turned 18.


----------



## Lynne G

Pizza night!  And rainy.  What?   Done with rain, thank you.

But a quiet enough night, as all screen viewing, with older one chatting with his online friends.

Cool enough feeling inside, may make some tea.

Enjoy seeing the tree and Louie picture, Julie.

Keisha, glad to hear legs healing. Yeah. I will never forget a family birthday. Was born on a Friday the 13th. Good score on turkey. I will brave the store to find one this weekend. The food ads for the week all have sales on turkey and ham. Though I have to say, neither kid wants turkey any other time. Hence, while I may buy turkey from the deli, it is more than not part of our deli order.

Hey, Buckeev and Pumpkin. Hope all is well with you both.

A very happy birthday to B.  Yeah, next year will have to say, my kids are both in their 20’s. Eek!

Snow, you do sound busy. Never heard of penny in shoe for good luck. Penny in a new purse, to start money in it.

While Christmas decor is in most of the stores now, don’t think I see the neighborhood houses lit up yet.  Though I enjoyed seeing the crazy lights they put on the insides of the train bridge that cars go under.  I don’t usually go that way in the dark, but did tonight. Fun.

And so, my house is not in the Christmas mood yet. I tend to not get any out until the weekend after Thanksgiving. And traditional to not decorate the tree until Christmas Eve. Will seem a bit odd, as we have spent many a Christmas vacationing. Was to be on vacation shortly after Christmas, but we have sadly decided no cruise vacation any time soon. And because of that, no other winter vacation was planned. But will be nice to be home, as a wonderful time of year, regardless of where we are.

So, dark out tonight.  Left over pizza put away.  Tea made.

May all the homies have a good night.


----------



## Charade67

A quick good evening. I should be going to sleep, but I also want to finish the book I have been reading. 



Realfoodfans said:


> love the Balsam Hill trees! Yes that would be a real treat!
> Hope you have a great time for B’s birthday x





schumigirl said:


> Two of our trees are Balsam Hill....they are wonderful and a good investment as they`ll last for ages.


I want one of the flip trees. I just can't justify spending that much money though. Maybe someday when we aren't paying for college.



Realfoodfans said:


> Good night all. Got my Disney tree up in our sitting room and had a nice evening with just the lights and candles -


I would love to see the whole tree. 



snowpack said:


> Did everyone put a penny in their shoe?


 I am not familiar with that tradition. 



snowpack said:


> Then I am coming back home to make my oldest a birthday breakfast


 Is the birthday tomorrow?



snowpack said:


> Sunday morning is hubby's birthday


Happy early birthday to him. 



keishashadow said:


> Popeye’s chicken franchises not in our neck of the woods. No bojangles either for that matter. Both seem to be quite popular in the south & urban areas we’ve visited.


When I lived in North Carolina Bojangles seemed to be everywhere.

Thanks for all of the birthday wishes for B. I still can't believe she will be 20 tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

I don’t know where
my post to charade went to As can't find it in this thread

leaving a  and to her daughter

yaaaa she is now 20!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 538244View attachment 538245
> This week has been so full of things that go bump in the night for my family, Friday the 13th is a mere footnote
> 
> 
> My stomach lurched reading this.  Never heard of a derm not wildly numbing one up   You are brave
> 
> Aw, that is so nice.  Quite the honor.
> 
> Oh, yeah!  Bought one a few weeks ago, afraid they’d go poof by xmas.
> 
> hearing any mention of speed would’ve been a huge deal breaker here, but have fun with that, boys & their toys.
> 
> It is nice color, surprised they’d have turbo in such a compact car.  Careful it doesn’t take flight lol
> 
> My kids were all told if they wanted to drive, they had to get a J-O-B & pay the difference in the insurance premium. Informed them all that if they got a ticket or did any damage to the vehicle, they would lose their driving privledges until they forked over any surcharges.  Let’s just say they were pretty responsible in that area.
> 
> All good, have some new little scars, blends in with the freckles so I’m good.
> 
> I still remember your last go ‘around, that was scary.
> 
> 
> The turkeys were put out in the cases here.  Went forth today & tried to grab the basics for our abbreviated dinner this year.
> 
> I rooted thru the open freezer bin & also snagged a 24 pounder today.  Kept hoping I wouldn’t drop it on my foot lol
> 
> Will pick up at least a couple more large breasts, cook one & hold the other two for xmas
> 
> Funny, didn’t see a single whole turkey under 18 pounds.  Usually, it’s the opposite.
> 
> I’d think a 7 or 8 pound breast would be just right for the two of you, should give it a whirl
> 
> In normal times I usually make one every month, entire family loves turkey
> 
> Yea!
> 
> Goodness, you are getting some suitably scary Friday the 13th weather there.




lol....love the memes!! Gotta love some Jason........

Oh that would be a broken foot dropping that bundle on your tootsies!! I`m tempted ot pick up a frozen one this year and join in Thanksgiving again.....for Christmas the fresh turkey`s are in farm stores/grocery stores around Dec 19th to buy. Ours are ordered from the butcher but again, I`m always tempted to cook and freeze some. 

Boxing Day, since we are not hosting the usual get together, we`ll also have a large ham and we all just help nibble on cold cuts when we feel like it......I love cooking at the best of times, but cooking those turkey`s and christmas ham is always lovely. 







snowpack said:


> Ugh, I hate when the happens. I know you can't stop progress, but ....
> 
> 
> 
> So now I have to ask, do you roast or fry or smoke your turkey?
> 
> 
> 
> I hate when that happens. That is usually me on the weekends. When I have to go to work, I wake up at the last second. Watch tomorrow morning I will be up before the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> Did everyone put a penny in their shoe? My boss makes us put a penny in our shoe every Friday the 13th. I am not superstitious (except for football) but I do it cuz she's the boss. Know what? Did not stay late today, so maybe there is something to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing has lasted so long people are done. No one seems to care anymore. Our county is lit right now. ICU beds are at a premium at our local hospital. Governor, who yesterday said he would not lockdown our state if the President declares one, today was upset with our sheriff who said he would not enforce our governors mask mandate.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to B!
> 
> 
> 
> I binged watched it a few months ago. Was surprised how much I liked it. Got hooked and was sad when I was done with the series. You should try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOOH thank you for posting that picture. Beautiful. So ready for the holidays.
> 
> 
> Cannot be happier that it is finally Friday. Last week was our slowest week in months, this week was the opposite. 25% increase this week. I have given up trying to be all caught up before vacation. It just is what it is.
> 
> Getting some laundry and house cleaning done tonight. Busy weekend. Mom's microwave died so we are going shopping at 6 am (to get a new one. Then I am coming back home to make my oldest a birthday breakfast. Possibly going hiking in Northern Arkansas to see the Fall colors after that. Sunday morning is hubby's birthday so a special breakfast for him and then off to the hobby shop so he can pick out his new toy. Hope he is decisive as football doesnt wait.
> 
> Think I am exhausted just writing that.



Yes, new homes are necessary, but no one wants them near them lol.....we are fortunate where we are there hasn`t been any interest as it is all farming land and for developers maybe just a little far out. But, off the village some land has been bought for developing, not huge but it`s been in the planning for about a year and nothing so far.

We always roast turkeys. That`s the only way most folks do it over here......some don`t like turkey as it can be dry apparently.....well, fingers crossed I`ve never cooked a dry turkey yet.....even if I do say so myself!! Butter and bacon......lol.....lots of both! 

Never heard of that tradition of the penny?? I know on my wedding day, one of my mum`s aunts gave me £10 note and said I needed to put it in my shoe for luck.....I did put it under the insole thingy so I didn`t feel it.  I`m not overly superstitious, but there are little things I will do now and again.

Hope Mr Snowpack has a lovely birthday tomorrow.....and yes, if you don`t get caught up with work.....doesn`t matter......your trip is coming up so fast now!! And did you say it was your son`s birthday today........






Lynne G said:


> Pizza night!  And rainy.  What?   Done with rain, thank you.
> 
> But a quiet enough night, as all screen viewing, with older one chatting with his online friends.
> 
> Cool enough feeling inside, may make some tea.
> 
> Enjoy seeing the tree and Louie picture, Julie.
> 
> Keisha, glad to hear legs healing. Yeah. I will never forget a family birthday. Was born on a Friday the 13th. Good score on turkey. I will brave the store to find one this weekend. The food ads for the week all have sales on turkey and ham. Though I have to say, neither kid wants turkey any other time. Hence, while I may buy turkey from the deli, it is more than not part of our deli order.
> 
> Hey, Buckeev and Pumpkin. Hope all is well with you both.
> 
> A very happy birthday to B.  Yeah, next year will have to say, my kids are both in their 20’s. Eek!
> 
> Snow, you do sound busy. Never heard of penny in shoe for good luck. Penny in a new purse, to start money in it.
> 
> While Christmas decor is in most of the stores now, don’t think I see the neighborhood houses lit up yet.  Though I enjoyed seeing the crazy lights they put on the insides of the train bridge that cars go under.  I don’t usually go that way in the dark, but did tonight. Fun.
> 
> And so, my house is not in the Christmas mood yet. I tend to not get any out until the weekend after Thanksgiving. And traditional to not decorate the tree until Christmas Eve. Will seem a bit odd, as we have spent many a Christmas vacationing. Was to be on vacation shortly after Christmas, but we have sadly decided no cruise vacation any time soon. And because of that, no other winter vacation was planned. But will be nice to be home, as a wonderful time of year, regardless of where we are.
> 
> So, dark out tonight.  Left over pizza put away.  Tea made.
> 
> May all the homies have a good night.




Lat weekend in November is when we`ll start most of it this year......but I do like my trees lit for the whole of December......nothing quite like it for us.  Each to their own traditions though.....yes, we love being home for Christmas, although we`ll be missing our usual Dec 26th get together with all our friends, and no family visits this year. This too shall pass.......and I`m sure you`ll get your cruises soon. 





Charade67 said:


> A quick good evening. I should be going to sleep, but I also want to finish the book I have been reading.
> 
> 
> I want one of the flip trees. I just can't justify spending that much money though. Maybe someday when we aren't paying for college.
> 
> I would love to see the whole tree.
> 
> I am not familiar with that tradition.
> 
> Is the birthday tomorrow?
> 
> Happy early birthday to him.
> 
> When I lived in North Carolina Bojangles seemed to be everywhere.
> 
> Thanks for all of the birthday wishes for B. I still can't believe she will be 20 tomorrow.



  to your daughter Charade.......20....yep, we do all wonder where that time goes......hope you have a lovely day with her and tea is good.

Yes, those trees are expensive for sure, but I think they`ll last a long time and they are very beautiful. 





We have rain forecast all day today......but plan a quick walk into the village if it doesn`t come on too early.......and not a whole lot else today.

Some housework, and maybe a little baking this afternoon. 

Dinner is stir fries all round tonight.......so I`m like a short order chef tonight......only one wok on the go at a time and we all want different sauces.......easy peasy! 

But, bacon for breakfast first with potato scones and maybe an egg as a treat....not cadbury! It`s getting weird being so close to the festive season and no planned get togethers this year......but, we`re all being sensible.......which is sucky. 

Time for breakfast I think........































Have a wonderful weekend........​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Carole reading your post do you think they will say no family gatherings?  We are really hoping we can - particularly this year - with a smaller family.  Started a long description of our plans but will hang fire until we get an announcement!

I turned over in bed at 7 and that was it - Louie jumped on me and we were up.  I know I am way too early with the decorations - normally first weekend in December - just felt necessary and the children will love it when they come home.  Still 3 trees to do but we will be ready for their return except for their little bedroom trees.

Few errands to run this morning but I am hoping Kev will have a good lie in first - I kept him awake quite a while with my nightmares last night!

Happy weekend all - time for coffee number two!


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Carole reading your post do you think they will say no family gatherings?  We are really hoping we can - particularly this year - with a smaller family.  Started a long description of our plans but will hang fire until we get an announcement!
> 
> I turned over in bed at 7 and that was it - Louie jumped on me and we were up.  I know I am way too early with the decorations - normally first weekend in December - just felt necessary and the children will love it when they come home.  Still 3 trees to do but we will be ready for their return except for their little bedroom trees.
> 
> Few errands to run this morning but I am hoping Kev will have a good lie in first - I kept him awake quite a while with my nightmares last night!
> 
> Happy weekend all - time for coffee number two!



No Julie, I meant for us, as my family is over 6 hours away from us in Scotland.

And most years we host a Boxing Day get together for up to 40 friends if we don’t go up to Scotland. But that won’t happen even if restrictions are lifted as it’s just too many people.

So, just four of us this year for Christmas, but it’ll still be lovely......and less work for Boxing Day.......although I do always enjoy and love the prep for parties and get togethers. It worked well as everyone brought something along.

Nothing wrong with having decorations up this early in 2020......every little helps.......


----------



## Lynne G

Good  Afternoon to Schumi and Julie
Seems our City is going to announce further restrictions on Monday. But, as long as all are safe, and basic necessities are met, all will get through these more restrictive times.


----------



## macraven

And a  just for B on her 20th birthday

charade,I can remember when she was doing high school
She is growing up too fast...


----------



## keishashadow

Hmm, maybe he was onto something afterall...Looks like my internal clock is determined to wake me at 6 am every day. Stupid time change, stupider creature of habit i am

Planted the seed to put up the xmas tree especially early this year.  After initial resistance, my better half yesterday announced it was futile.  It may make an appearance today but first I want to give the LR a good once over.

Happy BD to charade’s DD




Lynne G said:


> But will be nice to be home, as a wonderful time of year, regardless of where we are.


Absolutely!  here or there, the holidays are celebrated in your heart.


schumigirl said:


> I`m tempted ot pick up a frozen one this year and join in Thanksgiving again..


Since the US faction of the SANs claimed you for our own years ago, I expect no less.  More celebratory event, the better in these times.


schumigirl said:


> I love cooking at the best of times, but cooking those turkey`s and christmas ham is always lovely.


Know there is pumpkin, apple & cranberry versions of candles but why yankee candle hasn’t come out with that scent is beyond me.  

I’ve got pumpkin blend in the scentsy that my dear friend kindly gifted me now.  Think of her generosity every time I fire it up.   Soon, will switch over to pine since we do artifical tree.



schumigirl said:


> Butter and bacon......lol.....lots of both!


Love is a very good thing but what the world needs now is


Realfoodfans said:


> Carole reading your post do you think they will say no family gatherings? We are really hoping we can - particularly this year - with a smaller family. Started a long description of our plans but will hang fire until we get an announcement!


Here, i’ve Seen the pundits say gatherings are a bad idea in general.

Conversely, if plowing ahead with them they suggest the following.  Um, will file it under where there’s a will, there is a convoluted way

* windows be left open to allow fresh air to circulate freely during the entire day. 

_We are hardy bunch in general but it could easily be below freezing here on Thanksgiving.

*_seating arrangements preferably outdoors,

_ above brrrrr, _or

*masked except for eating & even then 6 foot distancing...

_too many hoops for me to navigate.  I called it on extended family, only my kids in our bubble invited this holiday season.

This, too, shall pass._


schumigirl said:


> Nothing wrong with having decorations up this early in 2020......every little helps.......


Exactly


Lynne G said:


> Seems our City is going to announce further restrictions on Monday.


Hadn’t heard that, any idea what they have in store for your part of the state?  We’ve been relatively lucky here but the numbers climbing.


----------



## Lynne G

Haha. Now I can post a picture. Looks like little one when I woke her. That was 1/2 hour ago, and no movement as to being ready to go. Need to meet up and hopefully finish mom’s stuff. Then need to do some shopping. Somehow, we have gone through 4 pounds of butter since bought in big box store weeks a box. That and a few other things. Did pick up bacon last night, so breakfast was had.


----------



## macraven

And kat/kid says ...go away mom...

let me sleep

That’s a lot of butter to go through on popcorn..
(Popcorn is about the only thing I put butter on)


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. The day is not off to a great start for me. I didn't get to sleep until around 3:00 and woke up at 6:00. I managed to get in a short nap, but now I should get up and at least attempt to be productive.



schumigirl said:


> to your daughter Charade.......20....yep, we do all wonder where that time goes......hope you have a lovely day with her and tea is good.





macraven said:


> And a  just for B on her 20th birthday


Thanks Schumi and Mac.



schumigirl said:


> I`m tempted ot pick up a frozen one this year and join in Thanksgiving again...


Do it. You're an honorary American.



Realfoodfans said:


> I know I am way too early with the decorations - normally first weekend in December - just felt necessary and the children will love it when they come home. Still 3 trees to do but we will be ready for their return except for their little bedroom trees.


 It's 2020, there are no rules or guidelines for this year.  I would like to start decorating, but I worry about what damage the cat will do when we are away for a week.



keishashadow said:


> Happy BD to charade’s DD


 Thank you. She's going to love that.



keishashadow said:


> Know there is pumpkin, apple & cranberry versions of candles but why yankee candle hasn’t come out with that scent is beyond me.


I don't know if they still sell it, but they had this one a few years ago.


----------



## macraven

[QUOTE="Lynne G, post: 62464721, member: Good  Afternoon to Schumi and Julie.


Seems our City is going to announce further restrictions on Monday. But, as long as all are safe, and basic necessities are met, all will get through these more restrictive times.

[/QUOTE]

My area is the opposite.

no mask required where I am except at local doctor office.

signs are up at Walmart, Publix, Food City, etc but it is optional
Same with all stores here.

Assume business are failing and revenue is needed.

Even our public library is no longer enforcing mask wearing.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I think too many parties without masks.  A wedding with 80 people was done.  Not allowed to gather in that number.  More than 1/2 now test positive, and very sadly, some wedding goers passed away.  It is that not following rules, that are now thinking need further restrictions. More sad, those businesses that finally got more black in their books, that with the new restrictions, may not be able to operate.  

Three stores , none with paper towels.  Will ask kids to go out for that mid week.  Did get the butter and what else I wanted, between 2 stores.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lovely meal brought from Marks & Spencer’s when I collected a gift order today - from small food only store a few miles away.  Surprisingly quiet there though a queue to collect orders.  So a nice lazy meal tonight with Em and now Strictly Come Dancing and feet up.

Took the donations for the refuge down to Prestbury Carole and briefly saw Debs and Charlie who were returning from a dog walk as we returned to the car.

Just placed an order for treat bakes for Christmas delivery.  Lovely young man who lost his job on first lockdown starting selling his bakes online and has taken off to such a huge extent he’s now renting new kitchen accommodation.  Was thinking earlier I will order some more pre Christmas when email dropped with priority booking - funny how things happen like that.

Not planning on going out tomorrow as would like to finish decorations and Kev is fitting under cabinets lighting in Em’s kitchen.  We said we wouldn’t do anymore work on the house but the dark nights make me miss lighting where I’m cooking so he’s picked up all the necessary today - bless him he can turn his hand to anything.

Hope all have a good evening x


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Got call from Amex today wanting to verify a $7800 charge at a bike shop.....

Uhhhh no.....

Now I get to have a new card sent out, they asked when the last time I used it and I verified and they said we will need to send you a new one.


----------



## Lynne G

Scary, DisneyLife.  Had that happen with a card, thankfully only once.  They also called, verified, removed the false charges, and promptly sent me a new card.  I kinda knew where my info was stolen from.  I hope the card issuer went after them.  Hope you get your new card fast too.  

Oh my. Made cooked carrots, some mac and cheese, mashed potatoes, with brown gravy, and grilled chicken. And muffins. Very full.

Dark night. One where all are chilling. Nice. Almost time for tea, and to see what is interesting on the screen. No need to be out tonight. And nice soft, fluffy throw at the ready.

Have a most peaceful and perfect Saturday night.


----------



## keishashadow

Xmas tree is up, early but a much needed festive atmosphere.  not going to put all decorations up this year, do need to ferret out the container of carefully packed glass bulbs to finish off the tree ornaments.  

Charade - that candle is a hoot!  when do you leave for trip?  I’m starting to get a nagging feeling ours may not pan out the way things are going.



macraven said:


> Popcorn is about the only thing I put butter on)


Everything is better with blue bonnet on it lol. Actually, butter is my go to for all but toast.  Know some who still swear on butter for burns, pretty sure that’s been debunked.



Lynne G said:


> Three stores , none with paper towels


They had off brands I never heard of yesterday in the 3 different stores I hit up.  Even amazon has been OOS at a decent price for weeks.  

Going to be a Walmart don’t fail me now moment next week lol


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, but I guess all have the potty need covered though Keisha. Lots of toilet tissue can be found.  Guess all of us are messy. LoL. Yay for tree up.  Nope, no need for us to get that done yet.  But some smiles to see our local town we live in, all decorated with holiday lights, when we did a let’s get some produce at the darker dinner time.  

Ah, tea was tasty as ever. Fluffy throw so snuggly.  Screen must have been so interesting, was watching with my eyes closed. Briefly heard older one ask if I was okay.  Yep, and then eyes went closed again.  Woke up to ooh, need to change the channel.     Awake now.  Put the tea pot on again.  And had to holler to older one, to keep it down.  He’s quite loud, and I could care less about his FPS game chat.  Little one is using headphones.  Smart girl.  

I hear a whistle, tea for me.  Later homies.  

It has been a good night so far.


----------



## Charade67

Late night check in. I had a nice tea with B and her roomie. B opted to go back to her dorm once tea was over because she had to finish an assignment that is due tomorrow.  Dh and I will take her out for lunch tomorrow after church. He spent the afternoon at the football game. Our team won again though.



Lynne G said:


> Three stores , none with paper towels.


Thankfully I still have a couple of large packages of paper towels from a few months ago. I might pick up another package of toilet paper though.



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Got call from Amex today wanting to verify a $7800 charge at a bike shop.....


Yikes. Good to know they are on top of stuff like that. I had my debit card compromised once. The charges weren't that high though. The bank denied a $900 purchase for airline tickets, but allowed some smaller charges to go through. Some one used my info to open an AOL account and subscribe to a couple of adult websites.



keishashadow said:


> Charade - that candle is a hoot! when do you leave for trip? I’m starting to get a nagging feeling ours may not pan out the way things are going.


The candle was amusing, but didn't smell very good. We leave for our trip the day after Thanksgiving. I can't wait.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay for the trip countdown, Charade.  We can’t travel during that time.  Finals for little one start the Monday after Thanksgiving.  Nice B had fun at the tea service.    Yeah, with all home here, more supplies being used up.


----------



## macraven

Someone forgot to turn the porch light on.

I need to buy a flashlight.

Hope all are having a good weekend!


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> omeone forgot to turn the porch light on.


----------



## Realfoodfans

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Got call from Amex today wanting to verify a $7800 charge at a bike shop.....
> 
> Uhhhh no.....
> 
> Now I get to have a new card sent out, they asked when the last time I used it and I verified and they said we will need to send you a new one.


So upsetting when these scams happen.  Glad Amex picked it up quickly.  Our last one happened after a trip to Washington.  They must have cloned the card in A&F - very surprising.  It was used the following week in San Francisco but Kev noticed immediately.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Rainy morning here as predicted.  Louie was out early and we had a play in the garden before it started so he is flat out fast asleep again.  Lamb tagine prepped and in the slow cooker. Kev and Em will be watching F1 soon but I will nab the sitting room sofa and tv as I’m starting a Christmas jigsaw.  

Don’t think the porch decorations will get done today as it’s now so wet and windy but I am oh so pleased with the new kitchen lighting for food prepping.

Will join in church Zoom later (must remember to dress before that!).

Peaceful Sunday all x


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hmm, maybe he was onto something afterall...View attachment 538296Looks like my internal clock is determined to wake me at 6 am every day. Stupid time change, stupider creature of habit i am
> 
> Planted the seed to put up the xmas tree especially early this year.  After initial resistance, my better half yesterday announced it was futile.  It may make an appearance today but first I want to give the LR a good once over.
> 
> Happy BD to charade’s DD
> View attachment 538292
> 
> 
> Absolutely!  here or there, the holidays are celebrated in your heart.
> 
> *Since the US faction of the SANs claimed you for our own years ago, I expect no less.  More celebratory event, the better in these times.*
> 
> Know there is pumpkin, apple & cranberry versions of candles but why yankee candle hasn’t come out with that scent is beyond me.
> 
> I’ve got pumpkin blend in the scentsy that my dear friend kindly gifted me now.  Think of her generosity every time I fire it up.   Soon, will switch over to pine since we do artifical tree.
> 
> 
> Love is a very good thing but what the world needs now is
> 
> Here, i’ve Seen the pundits say gatherings are a bad idea in general.
> 
> Conversely, if plowing ahead with them they suggest the following.  Um, will file it under where there’s a will, there is a convoluted way
> 
> * windows be left open to allow fresh air to circulate freely during the entire day.
> 
> _We are hardy bunch in general but it could easily be below freezing here on Thanksgiving.
> 
> *_seating arrangements preferably outdoors,
> 
> _ above brrrrr, _or
> 
> *masked except for eating & even then 6 foot distancing...
> 
> _too many hoops for me to navigate.  I called it on extended family, only my kids in our bubble invited this holiday season.
> 
> This, too, shall pass._
> 
> Exactly
> 
> Hadn’t heard that, any idea what they have in store for your part of the state?  We’ve been relatively lucky here but the numbers climbing.




Oh I love that meme.....and yes, you all adopted me well!! Almost 14 years ago now...........wow......





Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. The day is not off to a great start for me. I didn't get to sleep until around 3:00 and woke up at 6:00. I managed to get in a short nap, but now I should get up and at least attempt to be productive.
> 
> 
> Thanks Schumi and Mac.
> 
> Do it. You're an honorary American.
> 
> It's 2020, there are no rules or guidelines for this year.  I would like to start decorating, but I worry about what damage the cat will do when we are away for a week.
> 
> Thank you. She's going to love that.
> 
> I don't know if they still sell it, but they had this one a few years ago.
> 
> View attachment 538332




I love bacon......but that candle is not very nice sounding truth be told......

Love the honorary American comment......yup.....I`ll go for that 





Charade67 said:


> Late night check in. I had a nice tea with B and her roomie. B opted to go back to her dorm once tea was over because she had to finish an assignment that is due tomorrow.  Dh and I will take her out for lunch tomorrow after church. He spent the afternoon at the football game. Our team won again though.
> 
> Thankfully I still have a couple of large packages of paper towels from a few months ago. I might pick up another package of toilet paper though.
> 
> Yikes. Good to know they are on top of stuff like that. I had my debit card compromised once. The charges weren't that high though. The bank denied a $900 purchase for airline tickets, but allowed some smaller charges to go through. Some one used my info to open an AOL account and subscribe to a couple of adult websites.
> 
> The candle was amusing, but didn't smell very good. We leave for our trip the day after Thanksgiving. I can't wait.




Glad tea went well and hope today is just as nice with your daughter too. 




Cloudy day today......no rain though, but no plans to go out at all. Going to watch the F1 race this morning as it could be a hot mess......qualifying certainly was. Most exciting thing to happen in F1 for several years. We used to be massive fans and went to many races, but they`ve ruined it with regulations and limitations. Shame. We`ll go back to watching maybe when Lewis Hamilton leaves.......

Short ribs in the slow cookers today......mariaded them overnight in an ale Tom likes.....I hate ale of any kind, but cooking beef in it.....lush!! Will have them with mashed potatoes.....

Slept late this morning for the first time in ages, so breakfast might cover lunch too.....went to bed so early last night, I expected to be up very early, but nope....slept through. 

Sun is coming out now, the sea looks lovely for first time in days. 

Happy Sunday.........





























​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, a Good Afternoon to Julie and Schumi.  

Sweet, Louie slept after a quick outside. Hope the rain stopped. And yay, always good to have more lighting in the kitchen. Hope enjoying the puzzle. I guess I need to start a new one. Did a winter scene one, and oh was hard. The white in the sky was close in color to the whites on the ground. Berries in trees similar to outside decor on the wooden looking home. But a very pretty scene when done.

Schumi, must feel cool enough to have food cooking away. Yay, for sea view to be lovely. And body needs that rest sometimes. Many a weekend, the first meal is brunch. Well, for the kids it is. Me, finishing up the wash, with a bowl of cereal and tea. But I will most likely join the kids when they are ready to eat.

Yep, another smell I enjoy during the holidays and winter time. Kitchen smelling of delicious food, both sweet and savory. Bet both Julie and Schumi have lush smelling kitchens. Would be eating those ribs more than lamb, though. Not a fan of lamb meals. Both my mom and older one enjoyed a lamb chop. Eh, I stick with beef and chicken, and once in a good while, ham.

And so, a get the trash out, refill the kitchen stock, and get ready for the week day routine kinda day. And ugh, rain again soon enough. Cool enough too, A cold feeling rain for me, and I bet, McK will see flurries. Sigh. Winter is coming. But as we dip in the 40’s for days, will be back to higher 50’s by this coming weekend. Good enough. Means that wet stuff falling will stay as rain. Enough rain too, as flood warnings posted. Yeah, a West Coast style. Rainy winter. Sigh. No need for shades today.

And picked up a new pair of shades. Darn, they look so much better on little one. Guess I need to look for another pair for me. Ack.





Ah yes.  That is a wish to all the homies.  Lazy Sunday. Indeed.


----------



## keishashadow

Leftover wings & will make some air-fried zucchini sticks today for an early dinner.  Breakfast was cuppa joe and another lovely pistachio/cranberry biscotti while enjoying the treelights in still darkened room.  Love that leisurely still time in the AM before the day gets rolling. 

Not that I know anyone who attends the nearby Pittsburgh public school system, however, they must be so frustrated.  Just returned to in-school  instruction for four days.  Now, back to virtual learning until at least January due to rising infectious numbers.

It’s such a hodgepodge here, school districts right next to each other can be at opposite ends of spectrum as to combo of virtual/in school or all virtual.   Housing plans can be split between two different municipalities, counties and school districts 

Not to get political here, it just strikes me odd that the decision is currently being left up to the decision of each school district’s elected board members vs the individual health department’s/county  recommendations.  



Lynne G said:


> Screen must have been so interesting, was watching with my eyes closed.


Haha, the old “...i’m Not sleeping, i’m Resting my eyes...” one of my favorites


Charade67 said:


> Late night check in. I had a nice tea with B and her roomie. B opted to go back to her dorm once tea was over because she had to finish an assignment that is due tomorrow. Dh and I will take her out for lunch tomorrow after church. He spent the afternoon at the football game. Our team won again though


Sounds like a lovely day, congrats to your team.

High winds predicted here today all afternoon, if we lose our satelllite feed for our ‘late’ game today, I may go ’round the bend.


Charade67 said:


> The candle was amusing, but didn't smell very good. We leave for our trip the day after Thanksgiving. I can't wait.


Nice.  Forget where you are going?  For some reason I’m thinking gatlinburg/Dollywood?  Supposed to leave the same day here but...
 dogs are very good listeners 


Realfoodfans said:


> Will join in church Zoom later (must remember to dress before that!).


nwahahahaha 


schumigirl said:


> Slept late this morning for the first time in ages, so breakfast might cover lunch too.....went to bed so early last night, I expected to be up very early, but nope....slept through.


A long unexpected sleep is such a gift


Lynne G said:


> And picked up a new pair of shades. Darn, they look so much better on little one. Guess I need to look for another pair for me. Ack.


Funny how that goes


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Keisha, must be twin today.  Phone said severe weather coming tonight.  Yeah, I’d say 60 mph winds are part of that evening predicted weather.  Bad hair evening, followed by a bad hair day Monday. Saying 50 mph winds on Monday. Hope no wind damage for you, and me.  Expect to see airborne or wind tossed trash cans.  Weee.

Ooh, older one up. He asked why little one is not. Um, you can wake her. Ah yes. Only one still asleep is little one. Will wake her by 11. I have no idea when they went to bed last night. She is more of a night owl than him.

oh, and like the light, Charade.

Well, at least sun has been streaming into my window. Yeah, and no need to go out yet. 46.  Yeah, jacket when I do go out.


----------



## snowpack

Charade67 said:


> I am not familiar with that tradition.





Lynne G said:


> Penny in a new purse, to start money in it.



I had never heard of penny in the shoe before either, but with 2020 you cant be too careful. Have to remember the penny in a new purse. Good excuse to go buy a new purse."But Jeff I had to go get a new purse so I could put a penny in it"



Lynne G said:


> but we have sadly decided no cruise vacation any time soon



Understable, but definitely sucks. Can imagine that is just a breeding ground for viruses.



Charade67 said:


> Maybe someday when we aren't paying for college.



We have one down and one in limbo, not wanting to take classes online so he is waiting to finish his last semester. I am just waiting for the not paying for the groceries. Blessed to have them still at home, but geez boys can just pack it away.




Charade67 said:


> Is the birthday tomorrow?



My son's was yesterday and hubby's and my cousin's today. I am done with immediate family birthday's now until July. 



schumigirl said:


> Butter and bacon......lol.....lots of both!



You so cannot go wrong with bacon.



schumigirl said:


> Hope Mr Snowpack has a lovely birthday tomorrow.....and yes, if you don`t get caught up with work.....doesn`t matter......your trip is coming up so fast now!! And did you say it was your son`s birthday today........



I think the penny in the shoe had a lasting effect. Oldest son and hubby went to go buy a pinto wagon yesterday for their birthday. I know right, a pinto wagon?! I got so blessed that it was too far gone even for my miracle worker husband. 

Going to make it up to them tho tonight with country fried steak, mashed potatoes and gravy and then angel food cake with strawberries for dessert. Guess I will have to find vegetables to go in there somewhere.

Yes we have I think 20 days until we head to Florida. Cannot believe how our 3 day rush weekend has turned into a 10 day relaxing vacation. Going to enjoy this one immensely as we probably wont be back until summer or fall. We were going to try and get back for Mardi Gras, but dont think it is in the cards.



schumigirl said:


> Dinner is stir fries all round tonight



Sounds wonderful!



Realfoodfans said:


> Carole reading your post do you think they will say no family gatherings? We are really hoping we can - particularly this year - with a smaller family. Started a long description of our plans but will hang fire until we get an announcement!



Oh I hope you will get to do a small family gathering. Christmas on zoom would not  cut it.



macraven said:


> Seems our City is going to announce further restrictions on Monday. But, as long as all are safe, and basic necessities are met, all will get through these more restrictive times.



Well said.



Realfoodfans said:


> Just placed an order for treat bakes for Christmas delivery. Lovely young man who lost his job on first lockdown starting selling his bakes online and has taken off to such a huge extent he’s now renting new kitchen accommodation.



How awesome is that.



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Got call from Amex today wanting to verify a $7800 charge at a bike shop.....



Ugh, glad they caught it. That kind of stuff just burns me.



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I’d say 60 mph winds are part of that evening predicted weather.



Looks like you may be getting what we had early morning; sustained winds of 30moh with 50mph gusts. Stay safe.

Finishing up laundry and cleaning I didnt get done on Friday and then just football football football.


----------



## Charade67

Quick post while I am waiting to be seated for lunch.




Realfoodfans said:


> I’m starting a Christmas jigsaw.


I need to finish the puzzle I started weeks ago. 



keishashadow said:


> Nice. Forget where you are going? For some reason I’m thinking gatlinburg/Dollywood?


First the Atlanta, Ga area and then a few days in Gatlinburg. 



Lynne G said:


> oh, and like the light, Charade.


Thanks. I was looking for something Thanksgiving themed so I googled “turkey light”. I guess I got lights made in Turkey. I thought that one was pretty, so I posted it.



snowpack said:


> We have one down and one in limbo, not wanting to take classes online so he is waiting to finish his last semester.


 We have been very fortunate that classes have been able to continue in person. 



snowpack said:


> My son's was yesterday and hubby's and my cousin's today. I am done with immediate family birthday's now until July.


So your son and my daughter share a birthday. Cool.

Hope we get seated soon. I am starving.


----------



## macraven

Snowpack
Back in the 50’s early 60’s, loafers were a popular slip on shoe.
There was a slit on top of the toe section that people would place a penny in
We called these shoes penny loafers.
It’s a dead subject today as they are not manufactured anymore

Hope your husband and cousin have a great


----------



## macraven

Charade, stay safe in Atlanta.
Virus issue is major there and it’s the one city that requires wearing a mask.

Have fun in Gatlinburg!


----------



## Robo56

Afternoon Sans family 






Happy 20th birthday to B.






macraven said:


> Robo, now you are all set for turkey day.
> You got your big bird!
> Are you expecting a lot of family for the holiday?



No just local family. Less then 15 if all come. Everyone is following protocols. So far so good.



schumigirl said:


> Hey Robo......good to see you too. And thank you.....my friend is doing much better I`m happy to say, but it was so scary as her asthma is very severe. But as always the nursing staff were amazing.



So good to hear that your friend is getting better.




schumigirl said:


> Hope the developers don`t ruin the beautiful wildlife you have around you......it`s always a worry with having farmland around you. We have two farms beside us, one the couple are late 70`s early 80`s in age, they have one son who works in London and has no interest in taking the farm over....so when they decide it`s too much for them, who knows. And it`s huge, so developers would love it......we hope it just might be a little too remote for a load of homes.



Sadly we have not seen the nice older lady who owns the farm for awhile. Thought something was up.

Our next door neighbor spoke with her about a year ago and told her he would buy the land from her when she was ready to sell.

Then out of the blue we found out from neighbor that her children who live in Indianapolis came down put her in the Nursing home and sold her land for a pittance to a developer who wants to put a subdivision there.

We went to hearing at the Courthouse as the developer wants to rezone the land from A1 agricultural to R1 to build houses on it.

Had her children approached all of us we could have all extended our properties and they would have made a bundle.

I hope they will take care of their mother off the money they made. So sad all the way around.



Realfoodfans said:


> Morning all. L a lot better today so dropped in school. Think it was the full anaesthesia that has upset her as tummy was definitely disturbed and that was exhausting for h



Glad to hear L is doing better. General anesthesia can really make some people very nauseated.



schumigirl said:


> One of our volunteers is American, from the South who lives a few villages away from us now, and I could listen to him talk all day as his voice is so mellifluous. It`s very Morgan Freeman meets James Earl Jones



Has your American volunteer from the South ever told you what part of the South he is from?

My ex-brother-in-law from Georgia has a very Southern polite and refined accent. You can tell he is native of Georgia.



Lynne G said:


> Robo, rather large turkey you purchased I am going to pick up one this weekend, maybe not as large. I love this time of year, not only the pretty lights, but the kitchen smelling good from all the baking that is usually not done in the warmer months



Yes, you are right there is something special about this time of year. All the pretty Trees and lights. The smells of good food baking. It does bring joy to the heart.




schumigirl said:


> I think we have plenty of that thankfully.......apparently canned veg is being limited by stores.....who the heck wants veg at anytime never mind in lockdown! Gimme the wine with chips and dips!!!



LOL........ count me in.......hold the veggies and bring on the cocktails, chips and dip.




Realfoodfans said:


> Good night all. Got my Disney tree up in our sitting room and had a nice evening with just the lights and candles - glass of Prosecco oh and opened the first of the Christmas chocolates. Ho ho ho it’s going to be a long festive season here!



What a beautiful picture. Louie looks all comfy. Looks like a Christmas postcard.




keishashadow said:


> I rooted thru the open freezer bin & also snagged a 24 pounder today. Kept hoping I wouldn’t drop it on my foot lol



LOL........I believe those 24 pounders can put the back out. I was able to get mine in the freezer. Not sure if I can get it out by myself. Perish the thought of dropping one on a foot.




keishashadow said:


> In normal times I usually make one every month, entire family loves turkey



My hubby says he likes to eat Turkey once a year on Thanksgiving. I would like to have it more, but he is not a fan.




snowpack said:


> This thing has lasted so long people are done. No one seems to care anymore. Our county is lit right now. ICU beds are at a premium at our local hospital. Governor, who yesterday said he would not lockdown our state if the President declares one, today was upset with our sheriff who said he would not enforce our governors mask mandate.



We are having uptick here. The Governor just put out mandate for public gatherings for 50 or less. They shut down a event last weekend before it could get started. All are stores here have mandated masks for a long time.




snowpack said:


> Then I am coming back home to make my oldest a birthday breakfast. Possibly going hiking in Northern Arkansas to see the Fall colors after that. Sunday morning is hubby's birthday so a special breakfast for him and then off to the hobby shop so he can pick out his new toy. Hope he is decisive as football doesnt wait.



Happy Birthday to your oldest and your hubby.




Realfoodfans said:


> I know I am way too early with the decorations - normally first weekend in December - just felt necessary and the children will love it when they come home. Still 3 trees to do but we will be ready for their return except for their little bedroom trees.



The rules are......there are no rules. Decorate when ever you want. I was pretty much done decorating about the 4th of November. I love to get up and turn the trees on in the morning. I sit on the couch and have my coffee in the morning and I enjoy looking at the trees.




Lynne G said:


> Three stores , none with paper towels. Will ask kids to go out for that mid week. Did get the butter and what else I wanted, between 2 stores.



I went shopping a few days ago and I did see folks around here buying paper towels in bulk also.

I think we have social media to thank for some of these shortages.




Lynne G said:


> Oh my. Made cooked carrots, some mac and cheese, mashed potatoes, with brown gravy, and grilled chicken. And muffins. Very full.



Sounds yummy.




keishashadow said:


> Leftover wings & will make some air-fried zucchini sticks today for an early dinner. Breakfast was cuppa joe and another lovely pistachio/cranberry biscotti while enjoying the treelights in still darkened room. Love that leisurely still time in the AM before the day gets rolling.



Sounds nice.

We had rain last night. Then the wind started blowing hard about 7:30 this morning. It’s been gusting up to around 25 mph. I think my neighbors across the street pray for the wind to be favorable to them so it blows their leaves they don’t like to clean up on everyone else....LOL

Been a little under the weather past few days. So just being lazy and watching some movies.

Sending some Christmas decorating cheer from my house to yours. Have a great Sunday.


----------



## macraven

Robo, that would be dreadful if a subdivision would go up near you.
Hope it does not happen!

We live on a ridge and at the bottom is farm land.
Well, it’s all cow pastures across the street from us but crop land on one side of this land.

Mr Mac and I decided if the farmer ever decided to retire and sell the land, we would move.

Think he is about 64 and has kids and grandkids that have no interest in farming.

Robo, when do you move back to Florida?
After Christmas?


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, oh no.  Sending well wishes and get well thoughts to you.  

I hear ya on lifting things. Was in store today, and did not think I picked up anything. Must have turned just right, as lower back pained so much, made me sick to stomach. When got to car, stretched some, and tuned the seat heater on. Good thing I had pills in my purse, and water bottle in car. Feeling better, took warm bath when I got home. Did some more stretching, and now resting with warm on my lower back. Made the kids bring in the bags. One which had the turkey in it.

Well, trash is out, shopping done. Bought ground beef, and butcher had a heavy hand, as about a 1/4 pound more than I asked for. So, will be plenty for burgers tomorrow, as will use some of it for meatballs tonight. Happy little one, as pasta is her favorite, and with meatballs cooked, then added to red sauce, she will eat well tonight.

Hehe, little one asked if we were getting rain. Yes we are. Thought so, she said. Remaining trees are saying rain coming. And dark out now, at 4 in the afternoon. Heavy cloud cover since around just before lunchtime. Hunkered down, as phone’s weather app shows a big blob of yellows and red heading East towards us. And phone and TV weather guy both warning of severe weather. As long as we have electricity and internet, we are good for the night.

Hope all have a wonderful Sunday evening.  And stay safe, with the wind gusts and flash flood warnings.


----------



## snowpack

Charade67 said:


> So your son and my daughter share a birthday. Cool.


Happy birthday to your daughter!

I am actually looking to marry him off. Want to have grandkids before I am too old to run after them.   Seriously he is only 24, but a steady girlfriend would be nice.

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes for my guys! I actually got off easy with the guys going to look at the car yesterday and with the weather we have been up since one, so hubby didnt feel like doing anything today.




macraven said:


> Back in the 50’s early 60’s, loafers were a popular slip on shoe.
> There was a slit on top of the toe section that people would place a penny in
> We called these shoes penny loafers.



Think I remember something like that in the 80's.



Robo56 said:


> Then out of the blue we found out from neighbor that her children who live in Indianapolis came down put her in the Nursing home and sold her land for a pittance to a developer who wants to put a subdivision there.



Oh no. Good of you all to go to the hearing. Hope they listen to you. So often they look at the immediate money and not the lasting responsibilities that come with all those house.



Robo56 said:


> hubby says he likes to eat Turkey once a year on Thanksgiving. I would like to have it more, but he is not a fan.



Oh me too. Love turkey leftovers and gosh stuffing could eat it every month. Hoping Mom gets a big turkey this year as we are only 7 for Thanksgiving and can you imagine what I could do with all that food left over.



Robo56 said:


> think my neighbors across the street pray for the wind to be favorable to them so it blows their leaves they don’t like to clean up on everyone else....LOL



Jeff was saying how he raked all the leaves away from the house. We literally have a leaf ring about 10 feet from the house today.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Dh just got back from Kroger and said there was no toilet paper to be found. I can't believe we are doing this again. DId we not learn anything from last time? Thankfully we  still have some that I bought a few months ago. I started buying a package whenever I saw some in the stores.

Made the mistake of taking a 3 hour nap this afternoon. I'm really going to regret that later.



macraven said:


> Back in the 50’s early 60’s, loafers were a popular slip on shoe.
> There was a slit on top of the toe section that people would place a penny in
> We called these shoes penny loafers.
> It’s a dead subject today as they are not manufactured anymore


I think the Bass company still makes penny loafers.



macraven said:


> Charade, stay safe in Atlanta.
> Virus issue is major there and it’s the one city that requires wearing a mask.


We probably won't be spending too much time in the city. Our hotel is in Marietta and my brother lives in Mableton. We will probably go to the zoo while we are there, but I don't know what else.



Robo56 said:


> Sadly we have not seen the nice older lady who owns the farm for awhile. Thought something was up.
> 
> Our next door neighbor spoke with her about a year ago and told her he would buy the land from her when she was ready to sell.
> 
> Then out of the blue we found out from neighbor that her children who live in Indianapolis came down put her in the Nursing home and sold her land for a pittance to a developer who wants to put a subdivision there.
> 
> We went to hearing at the Courthouse as the developer wants to rezone the land from A1 agricultural to R1 to build houses on it.
> 
> Had her children approached all of us we could have all extended our properties and they would have made a bundle.
> 
> I hope they will take care of their mother off the money they made. So sad all the way around.


How awful. I wonder if they even asked her what she wanted to do with the property. We have a farm close to us and ofter see cows in the pasture. I would hate it if the farmer sold to a developer and someone put in a sub division. Especially if the houses blocked the view of the mountains.



Robo56 said:


> My hubby says he likes to eat Turkey once a year on Thanksgiving. I would like to have it more, but he is not a fan.


I love eating it, but not cooking it. Bob Evans had a really good turkey dinner, but the Bob Evans near us closed down.



snowpack said:


> I am actually looking to marry him off. Want to have grandkids before I am too old to run after them. Seriously he is only 24, but a steady girlfriend would be nice.


My daughter just turned 20, so I am in no hurry for grand children. I just learned that another one of her high school classmates had a baby a few months ago. I still remember her as a little first grader.



Today I had a Facebook memory of B's 9th birthday party. We did a luau themed. pool party at the Y. I was looking at the pictures and realized that half of her guests that day were named Sarah.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, a good dinner. Some loud rain and wind. Quiet now.  

Hope all are relaxing tonight.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.  Nice morning here and hoping to get the decorations finished today so the huge stack of boxes can go back into the loft.

@Robo56 I am the same as you - first thing I do is switch on the Christmas lights and now first tasks are all done I am sat here with coffee enjoying them.

All the talk of grandchildren I will share some very special news with you. As you know we live with Em and have two grandchildren (who we adore).

My DS and DIL have been together since being teenagers.  They met while both working as students at a country pub.  They are devoted to each other snd have been together for 17 years.  They are expecting their first baby next May and we are all so thrilled and beginning to get excited now she’s got past the 12 week mark and scan shows all going well.  My mum and dad would be so happy as they are such a lovely couple.  We have already been booked in for grandparent duties!

Hope everyone’s Monday goes well.


----------



## Lynne G

Me, Me!  

And ooh, yeah. 



The back to week day routine has started once again in this new week.  Time is a flying though.  Two weeks, and many will be saying enjoy your Thanksgiving holiday.  And so, since I am totally expecting to have a four day weekend for that holiday, I think I need to make a three day weekend this week.  Short week? Un huh. Hoping to do that.  Yay!

Ah, wonderful news, Julie.  Wishing them well, and looking forward to hearing about the new grand baby next year.  Glad to hear weather is nice, and enjoying some coffee.  Bet Louie is resting near you.  Sounds like a lovely morning you have had.  Me, tea, and it’s quite nice so far.  

With that, Good Morning homies. With very speedy lower level winds last night, that stretch of rain and snow quickly flashed across most of the NE states, from Virginia to Maine. Trees down around me, and closer to the shore, no power. Thankfully, no issues for us. And with no commute, glad I could care less what road blocked with fallen tree. Hoping no road problems later today, when will be out and about. Need to be that blonde lady again.

And so, with that speeding storm line, behind it a clear sky. Yay, ladies and gents. A full day of sun. Mind you, it is cool out. 45. However.  Woot! A glorious Fall day. I’ll take it. Shades at the ready. See, I am up in the predawn hours, for hours now. But the sun will arrive soon enough, then that glorious weather will be enjoyed, with a jacketed lunchtime walk.  With shades.  Woot!

Most perfect time to refill tea cup and find something for breakfast.

May this be a Marvelous Monday for each and every homie.

Tea.  Later homies. Stay safe and happy.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Afternoon Sans family
> 
> View attachment 538548
> 
> View attachment 538549
> 
> 
> Happy 29th birthday to B.
> View attachment 538551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No just local family. Less then 15 if all come. Everyone is following protocols. So far so good.
> 
> 
> 
> So good to hear that your friend is getting better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly we have not seen the nice older lady who owns the farm for awhile. Thought something was up.
> 
> Our next door neighbor spoke with her about a year ago and told her he would buy the land from her when she was ready to sell.
> 
> Then out of the blue we found out from neighbor that her children who live in Indianapolis came down put her in the Nursing home and sold her land for a pittance to a developer who wants to put a subdivision there.
> 
> We went to hearing at the Courthouse as the developer wants to rezone the land from A1 agricultural to R1 to build houses on it.
> 
> Had her children approached all of us we could have all extended our properties and they would have made a bundle.
> 
> I hope they will take care of their mother off the money they made. So sad all the way around.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear L is doing better. General anesthesia can really make some people very nauseated.
> 
> 
> 
> Has your American volunteer from the South ever told you what part of the South he is from?
> 
> My ex-brother-in-law from Georgia has a very Southern polite and refined accent. You can tell he is native of Georgia.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are right there is something special about this time of year. All the pretty Trees and lights. The smells of good food baking. It does bring joy to the heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL........ count me in.......hold the veggies and bring on the cocktails, chips and dip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful picture. Louie looks all comfy. Looks like a Christmas postcard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL........I believe those 24 pounders can put the back out. I was able to get mine in the freezer. Not sure if I can get it out by myself. Perish the thought of dropping one on a foot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hubby says he likes to eat Turkey once a year on Thanksgiving. I would like to have it more, but he is not a fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are having uptick here. The Governor just put out mandate for public gatherings for 50 or less. They shut down a event last weekend before it could get started. All are stores here have mandated masks for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to your oldest and your hubby.
> View attachment 538571
> 
> 
> 
> The rules are......there are no rules. Decorate when ever you want. I was pretty much done decorating about the 4th of November. I love to get up and turn the trees on in the morning. I sit on the couch and have my coffee in the morning and I enjoy looking at the trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went shopping a few days ago and I did see folks around here buying paper towels in bulk also.
> 
> I think we have social media to thank for some of these shortages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds nice.
> 
> We had rain last night. Then the wind started blowing hard about 7:30 this morning. It’s been gusting up to around 25 mph. I think my neighbors across the street pray for the wind to be favorable to them so it blows their leaves they don’t like to clean up on everyone else....LOL
> 
> Been a little under the weather past few days. So just being lazy and watching some movies.
> 
> Sending some Christmas decorating cheer from my house to yours. Have a great Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 538576
> 
> View attachment 538577




The lovely Edgar moved here from Louisiana, but originally he came from Charleston I believe, he`s in his late 60`s and a pure gentleman in every sense of the word. He`s a wonderful addition to our local area. 

Fighting zoning is a nightmare, I hope you don`t get a load of homes beside you. The land around us is happily not suitable for a load of homes to be built but I`m  a big believer in the saying, never say never......we`d move if that happened.

You`d like it in our home...lots of turkey and always chips and dips!!! 

Hope you`re feeling a bit better today Robo.....and yes, I agree social media has a lot of blame for the panic buyers. I`m so glad I don`t have any FB or similar.....





macraven said:


> Robo, that would be dreadful if a subdivision would go up near you.
> Hope it does not happen!
> 
> We live on a ridge and at the bottom is farm land.
> Well, it’s all cow pastures across the street from us but crop land on one side of this land.
> 
> Mr Mac and I decided if the farmer ever decided to retire and sell the land, we would move.
> 
> Think he is about 64 and has kids and grandkids that have no interest in farming.
> 
> Robo, when do you move back to Florida?
> After Christmas?




That`s a little like us only the couple are older. Talking to them you`d never know they were as old......but their son who is a lovely man, has no interest in farming, so I have no clue what will happen when they pass the farm on. I think we`ll have moved by then anyway.....I have gypsy blood and like to move regularly.....lol......






snowpack said:


> Happy birthday to your daughter!
> 
> I am actually looking to marry him off. Want to have grandkids before I am too old to run after them.   Seriously he is only 24, but a steady girlfriend would be nice.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes for my guys! I actually got off easy with the guys going to look at the car yesterday and with the weather we have been up since one, so hubby didnt feel like doing anything today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I remember something like that in the 80's.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no. Good of you all to go to the hearing. Hope they listen to you. So often they look at the immediate money and not the lasting responsibilities that come with all those house.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh me too. Love turkey leftovers and gosh stuffing could eat it every month. Hoping Mom gets a big turkey this year as we are only 7 for Thanksgiving and can you imagine what I could do with all that food left over.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff was saying how he raked all the leaves away from the house. We literally have a leaf ring about 10 feet from the house today.



Glad you had a nice peaceful day yesterday.......yes, we love turkey in this house too...all of us, so it never goes wrong. 





Realfoodfans said:


> Morning all.  Nice morning here and hoping to get the decorations finished today so the huge stack of boxes can go back into the loft.
> 
> @Robo56 I am the same as you - first thing I do is switch on the Christmas lights and now first tasks are all done I am sat here with coffee enjoying them.
> 
> All the talk of grandchildren I will share some very special news with you. As you know we live with Em and have two grandchildren (who we adore).
> 
> My DS and DIL have been together since being teenagers.  They met while both working as students at a country pub.  They are devoted to each other snd have been together for 17 years.  They are expecting their first baby next May and we are all so thrilled and beginning to get excited now she’s got past the 12 week mark and scan shows all going well.  My mum and dad would be so happy as they are such a lovely couple.  We have already been booked in for grandparent duties!
> 
> Hope everyone’s Monday goes well.



Congratulations to your son and wife, always lovely news. 





My goodness this day has disappeared before my eyes! 

Finally sat down and it`s timefor dinner.....Tom offered to go get fish and chips from the village chippy. They were delicious and even nicer when unexpected. Had a very productive day though which is always good. 

It is quite chilly here now and been grey most of the day.....

Sitting with feet up tonight and going through a few things with a large glass of chardonnay......


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, Schumi, picked up a bottle of a coconut based liquor.  May be mixing it with some pineapple juice, and over ice.  Hope it is sec, sweet. Was looking at the wines, but ended up with that instead. New liquor store, was so shiny and bright inside.  And many in refrigerators, so ready to go selections.  Will go back to that one, as bigger selection than most of the close, other stores.  

That glorious sun.  Now, that wind.  Dare I say, ooh cool.  No matter.  A sunny day is so nice to have.

And those in that now 5 level hurricane’s sights, please be safe, and sending good thoughts to all in the path.


----------



## schumigirl

Got to get me one of these!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

A hoot, Schumi.


----------



## mckennarose

Hi all,

Checking in, sorry I've been MIA again!  Lots going on here, but thankfully we're still covid free. 

Had my new rheumatologist appointment and I am very happy with him!  Soooooo much better than my last one.  Had some not-so-great news and have to start on a new med (injectable, yikes!) but it's for the best as the damage is increasing.  Autoimmune disease is really a pain, literally and figuratively.  Fingers crossed I can inject myself with no problems.  I have to wait for insurance to approve first.

Hey DLPN..... I bought a prime rib from Sams!  I'm thinking of having it for Thanksgiving, instead of turkey, which none of us are really fond of.  We're doing a very scaled down dinner with just two of my children and their significant others (so far, have to hear from the other one) and hubby and I.  My kids said they're fine with no turkey as long as they have mashed potatoes and my pumpkin cheesecake.  So garlic mashed potatoes it is!   With lots of butter.  And probably a horseradish cream sauce for the prime rib.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## mckennarose

Quick note on Christmas trees...
I saw some posts on trees and I have my Disney tree up and decorated in my middle room and my black tree is still up in my dining room from Halloween decoration.  I haven't put the metallic ornaments on it yet, but soon.  So yes, officially time to start putting the trees up!  Two more "bigger" trees to go!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

mckennarose said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Checking in, sorry I've been MIA again!  Lots going on here, but thankfully we're still covid free.
> 
> Had my new rheumatologist appointment and I am very happy with him!  Soooooo much better than my last one.  Had some not-so-great news and have to start on a new med (injectable, yikes!) but it's for the best as the damage is increasing.  Autoimmune disease is really a pain, literally and figuratively.  Fingers crossed I can inject myself with no problems.  I have to wait for insurance to approve first.
> 
> Hey DLPN..... I bought a prime rib from Sams!  I'm thinking of having it for Thanksgiving, instead of turkey, which none of us are really fond of.  We're doing a very scaled down dinner with just two of my children and their significant others (so far, have to hear from the other one) and hubby and I.  My kids said they're fine with no turkey as long as they have mashed potatoes and my pumpkin cheesecake.  So garlic mashed potatoes it is!   With lots of butter.  And probably a horseradish cream sauce for the prime rib.
> 
> Hope everyone is well!



Well maybe I’ll just come to Pennsylvania for Thanksgiving this year, because it sounds very good!!!!!

I did buy a Turkey  from Popeyes, rather pricey they are now but if it’s tasty and simple I’ll gladly take a few extra leaves off the tree......



Glad to see you stopping by!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, McK, while most of us like stuffing, little one expects mashed taters, as she won’t eat stuffing. A small number for us too, as better for all.  Bought a boneless turkey breast, so should be more than enough for the 4 of us.  Little one is not fond of turkey either. In fact, she’d probably stop in for your steak dinner.  That is an entree she definitely eats. And yum. I’d come for the dessert.  I like most kinds of cheesecake.  Glad to see ya post.  And like the forecast this evening.  Coldest weather to come, then we have had in some time.  Yeah, wind chills in the 20’s.  Brrr.  Hope you are warm, and feeling better.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Not too much going on here. Today wasn't as bad of a Monday as they usually are. 

An amusing story to tell - Several years ago we started getting collection calls for someone who shared a name with my MIL (who has never lived with us). Sometimes it was just her first and last name. but other times her last name was used with another name. (Hypothetical example - We would get calls for Mary Smith, MIL's name, and also Mary Smith Jones.) The calls eventually stopped after my MIL passed on. Recently we have started getting mail addressed to that woman, but just Mary Jones now. What makes this a funny story is that all of the mailings we have received for her are credit card offers. 



Realfoodfans said:


> My DS and DIL have been together since being teenagers. They met while both working as students at a country pub. They are devoted to each other snd have been together for 17 years. They are expecting their first baby next May


Congratulations to them. 



Lynne G said:


> Two weeks, and many will be saying enjoy your Thanksgiving holiday. And so, since I am totally expecting to have a four day weekend for that holiday,


 I am looking at an 11or 12 day weekend. I'm not sure if I will work the Day before Thanksgiving or not. 



schumigirl said:


> The lovely Edgar moved here from Louisiana, but originally he came from Charleston I believe,


Charleston, South Carolina? That's where dh is from.



mckennarose said:


> Had some not-so-great news and have to start on a new med (injectable, yikes!) but it's for the best as the damage is increasing. Autoimmune disease is really a pain, literally and figuratively. Fingers crossed I can inject myself with no problems. I have to wait for insurance to approve first.


That sounds very unpleasant, but if it helps.....
I hope you don't have to fight with the insurance company.


----------



## snowpack

Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Dh just got back from Kroger and said there was no toilet paper to be found



Cannot believe we are going through this again. Placed 2 order this week with Walmart and they said they are out of stock but I am able to go right back in and order.  Hoping third time is a charm for Wednesdays order.



Charade67 said:


> My daughter just turned 20, so I am in no hurry for grand children. I just learned that another one of her high school classmates had a baby a few months ago.



I think it was my sons first year in college when 3 out of 5 kids in his year that played baseball had babies. He was 17 then. He is nowhere near ready, so I just keep enjoying other's. Its payback for making my mom wait until I was 28.



Realfoodfans said:


> They are expecting their first baby next May







Lynne G said:


> And so, since I am totally expecting to have a four day weekend for that holiday, I think I need to make a three day weekend this week. Short week? Un huh. Hoping to do that. Yay!



Oh, I like your way of thinking!



schumigirl said:


> You`d like it in our home...lots of turkey and always chips and dips!!!



Save me a room



schumigirl said:


> Sitting with feet up tonight and going through a few things with a large glass of chardonnay......



Sounds wonderful.



schumigirl said:


> Got to get me one of these!!!!



Ok, ya know I had to look it up and see if it was a real thing; and from the search engine I apparently wasnt the first.

Had shepherds pie for dinner and now watching the Vikings and the Bears. First 10 minutes and they both have turned the ball over. Hoping for a tie.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Checking in, sorry I've been MIA again!  Lots going on here, but thankfully we're still covid free.
> 
> Had my new rheumatologist appointment and I am very happy with him!  Soooooo much better than my last one.  Had some not-so-great news and have to start on a new med (injectable, yikes!) but it's for the best as the damage is increasing.  Autoimmune disease is really a pain, literally and figuratively.  Fingers crossed I can inject myself with no problems.  I have to wait for insurance to approve first.
> 
> Hey DLPN..... I bought a prime rib from Sams!  I'm thinking of having it for Thanksgiving, instead of turkey, which none of us are really fond of.  We're doing a very scaled down dinner with just two of my children and their significant others (so far, have to hear from the other one) and hubby and I.  My kids said they're fine with no turkey as long as they have mashed potatoes and my pumpkin cheesecake.  So garlic mashed potatoes it is!   With lots of butter.  And probably a horseradish cream sauce for the prime rib.
> 
> Hope everyone is well!



Glad you`re happy with the new guy! Makes all the difference if you have confidence in them. And good luck with the injections, and the insurance, that can`t be fun. 





Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Not too much going on here. Today wasn't as bad of a Monday as they usually are.
> 
> An amusing story to tell - Several years ago we started getting collection calls for someone who shared a name with my MIL (who has never lived with us). Sometimes it was just her first and last name. but other times her last name was used with another name. (Hypothetical example - We would get calls for Mary Smith, MIL's name, and also Mary Smith Jones.) The calls eventually stopped after my MIL passed on. Recently we have started getting mail addressed to that woman, but just Mary Jones now. What makes this a funny story is that all of the mailings we have received for her are credit card offers.
> 
> Congratulations to them.
> 
> I am looking at an 11or 12 day weekend. I'm not sure if I will work the Day before Thanksgiving or not.
> 
> Charleston, South Carolina? That's where dh is from.
> 
> That sounds very unpleasant, but if it helps.....
> I hope you don't have to fight with the insurance company.



Yes South Carolina. Long time since he lived there I think. We still don`t know him very well, but he is lovely. 






snowpack said:


> Cannot believe we are going through this again. Placed 2 order this week with Walmart and they said they are out of stock but I am able to go right back in and order.  Hoping third time is a charm for Wednesdays order.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was my sons first year in college when 3 out of 5 kids in his year that played baseball had babies. He was 17 then. He is nowhere near ready, so I just keep enjoying other's. Its payback for making my mom wait until I was 28.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 538747
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I like your way of thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> Save me a room
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, ya know I had to look it up and see if it was a real thing; and from the search engine I apparently wasnt the first.
> 
> Had shepherds pie for dinner and now watching the Vikings and the Bears. First 10 minutes and they both have turned the ball over. Hoping for a tie.




Always room for friends here........

No shortages here at all. I did notice our cash and carry, like Costco, has put limits on their toilet rolls. But the packs are like 48 rolls, so buying two is more than enough for us. We have loads in our utilty room so we`re covered there if it does start to get rationed. Wouldn`t surprise me. 

Oh lordy....the friend who sent it to me, prefaced it with "this isn`t real".....lol......I replied "REALLY!!!"   I do wonder how many thought it might be real!!! It should be......lol......






Although today we have to be around 60F but cloudy and grey for most of it.......only thing we have planned this morning is some of the grocery drops to some folks who are housebound. Will only take a couple of hours.

Also need to get some boxes made up for other charities we support and make a special effort this time of year. Some are struggling badly with all the restrictions in place for donations. 

And have two packages to pick up, waiting on two to be delivered and then I`m almost done for Christmas. 

Few folks round about have got decorations up already, we`ll still wait till the end of the month to start.....get the outdoor ones up first. It will be lovely once they are up though. Haven`t seen any local to us though. 

Almost breakfast time........






































​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning, Schumi. Yep, heard Christmas music in a store yesterday. Decorating is in full swing for many. And you know it is getting closer to the holidays, as on a Monday late afternoon, the mall was busier than I thought it usually is. Hehe, little one said that’s a large tree in our 3 story local mall.  Yeah, tree top was as high as the middle of the third floor.  So sparkly was the top.  Hope you have your parcels already.  We have warnings that shipping may be slow.  But did get a notice, the one item I knew would be shipping late, is now going to arrive earlier.  Yay!  

Ah so dark out. And cool. 36 out. Yeah, a few degrees above freezing. More like cooler.

But whatever the weather, it’s a Tuesday.  A Taco Tuesday.  The one day of the week, Mac does her Taco Bell run.  And yay homies, are you ready for Taco Tuesday?



Let’s go indeed. But doubt we will be at a Taco Bell today. Kids have not been liking the last two box offerings from Taco Bell, including the current one they are selling. However, it is cheap bagel day, and free coffee day. Those, we will be enjoying, I am sure. Before that though, tea for me. And shortly will see what for breakfast. Cleaning out the freezer this weekend, saw there was waffles left. I doubt any were eaten yesterday, so breakfast coming soon.

Terrific Taco Tuesday.  Be safe, happy, and healthy.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Late hello today.  After school run Em and I drove to get the click and collect groceries (we drive to the next town as the store is much quieter) allowing time to go in the store first to use vouchers we have collected as it was double up day so I had planned some items to get.  I love a bargain!

Kev stayed at home as lots of deliveries due today. Two had arrived by our return and three more to come.

Just waiting to complete another order and hoping other than gifts I actually want to choose in little local shops when they re-open that I will be finished for Christmas.

Holding out on butchers order to see if we will be at home or away.  Either way I cook a glazed ham as it’s popular with us all and I can give slices to DS & DIL.  Turkey will be depending on if just for Boxing Day or the main meal itself.  I prefer the stuffing to the turkey.

I can’t eat dried fruit etc so we are not traditional on the cake or pudding anymore.  Kev was never overly keen so happy for alternatives.

A mild and dry day here.  Fish pie for tonight and I’ve promised J I will make a Lotus Biscoff cheesecake for their return tomorrow after he spotted the ingredients in the pantry!

Hope all well and preparing for your Thanksgiving. I’ve enjoyed the US Holiday Baking Championship (may have been last years) and bizarrely in my groceries today a bottle of organic maple syrup - not ordered and not charged for.  Already have some in the cupboard but will definitely be eaten happily with pancakes and bacon!


----------



## macraven

Taco Bell is breaking my heart.

Weeks ago they did more removals of items we would order

This week they removed another item that I always would get.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, some sad faces here too, Mac.  And with a shortage of lettuce in some restaurants, slim pickings at Taco Bell nowadays.  Indeed, kids were hungry when out and about last week, so got Taco Bell boxes.  Now while I can see why little one said it was icky, but when older one agreed it was icky, Taco Bell is definitely  off our takeout list.  

Ooh, got some hazelnut coffee, and while had to add some of my own cream and a bit of sugar, it was delicious. Free coffee, yes. Bagels also bought, so lunch for me. Yay, I like a chewy water bagel.

Good Afternoon Julie. Sounds like lots of new stuff in the home. Yay, for parcels already arriving while out. Yay, love a cheesecake, even though not quite heard of your flavored one.

Yep, while that coffee was good, tea for me. Not cool inside, but yeah, I like my tea.


----------



## keishashadow

Lots on the to-do list here last few days, nice to be ahead of the game on decorations & putting small dent into xmas shopping.  Even found some toilet paper 

Three more employees at Mom’s nursing home sent home in less than a week.  Surprisingly, no residents.  They are getting tested once a week now standardly using non rapid one, twice if a reported infection anywhere in the facility.  

I pity the person who is tasked with trying to get those tests from what i gather is a rather unknowing/uncooperative population there.  God bless them all.



snowpack said:


> My son's was yesterday and hubby's and my cousin's today. I am done with immediate family birthday's now until July.


Celebrate, big time!  Same BD flurry we have here, nice time of year indeed.


snowpack said:


> Oldest son and hubby went to go buy a pinto wagon yesterday for their birthday. I know right, a pinto wagon?! I got so blessed that it was too far gone even for my miracle worker husband.


Were you able to muster a suitably sad & stricken face when it was pronounced DOA? 

 I taught my mom to drive on an old yellow Chevy pinto . Yes, that did go against all the laws of human nature lol. Thought i was going to die in it more than a few times   


Robo56 said:


> Then out of the blue we found out from neighbor that her children who live in Indianapolis came down put her in the Nursing home and sold her land for a pittance to a developer who wants to put a subdivision there.


Ugh. Not uncommon for rather unscrupulous realtors to work in or pay finder’s fees to nursing homes for inside info on possible hot properties


Robo56 said:


> We went to hearing at the Courthouse as the developer wants to rezone the land from A1 agricultural to R1 to build houses on it.



Did the zoning change pass?  If not, perhaps the developer will let his option on property roll off


Robo56 said:


> My ex-brother-in-law from Georgia has a very Southern polite and refined accent. You can tell he is native of Georgia.


Oh, some Georgia accents are not quite as melodious. I’m guessing he is southern, coastal.


Robo56 said:


> LOL........I believe those 24 pounders can put the back out. I was able to get mine in the freezer. Not sure if I can get it out by myself. Perish the thought of dropping one on a foot.


Hmmm maybe a new exercise routine for me...not sure how many times I could hoist that bad boy each day though lol


macraven said:


> We live on a ridge and at the bottom is farm land.
> Well, it’s all cow pastures across the street from us but crop land on one side of this land.


Better to be above the development than next to it.  Sometimes a smaller development can be a good thing with road & infrastructure improvements.  Well, unless they put in a new waterline and you have to pay to tap into it.


Lynne G said:


> Was in store today, and did not think I picked up anything. Must have turned just right, as lower back pained so much, made me sick to stomach. When got to car, stretched some, and tuned the seat heater on. Good thing I had pills in my purse, and water bottle in car. Feeling better, took warm bath when I got home. Did some more stretching, and now resting with warm on my lower back. Made the kids bring in the bags. One which had the turkey in it.


Better now?  Ala Clue...the turkey did it in the grocery store with bottle of c


Charade67 said:


> Dh just got back from Kroger and said there was no toilet paper to be found. I can't believe we are doing this again. DId we not learn anything from last time?


Of course we did, as soon as the numbers rise...

Run, run, as fast as you can to the grocery store



Charade67 said:


> I think the Bass company still makes penny loafers.


Yes, and they made the nicest shoes, don’t see them sold in B&M stores as much anyway.


Realfoodfans said:


> They are devoted to each other snd have been together for 17 years. They are expecting their first baby next May and we are all so thrilled and beginning to get excited now she’s got past the 12 week mark and scan shows all going well. My mum and dad would be so happy as they are such a lovely couple. We have already been booked in for grandparent duties!


Aw, congrats to all!


schumigirl said:


> The lovely Edgar moved here from Louisiana, but originally he came from Charleston I believe, he`s in his late 60`s and a pure gentleman in every sense of the word. He`s a wonderful addition to our local area.


Oh, it’s such a lovely place, you’d love it there.  curious how he wound up in England.


schumigirl said:


> Got to get me one of these!!!!


Something very wrong with me but, my 1st thought was “hope it’s not red wine”...jik it leaks


mckennarose said:


> Fingers crossed I can inject m


Not sure if i could, maybe your DH would help out?  Nice to hear the new specialist was a fit for you...good luck


Lynne G said:


> while most of us like stuffing, little one expects mashed taters,


Only a few here like it but I have to make two types...one with sausage & one without


Charade67 said:


> Charleston, South Carolina? That's where dh is from.


And he left? My DH, literally, has to drag me back to Myrtle Beach when we finish our daytrip


macraven said:


> Taco Bell is breaking my heart.
> 
> Weeks ago they did more removals of items we would order
> 
> This week they removed another item that I always would get.


Hadn’t heard that.  That is a bummer though.  Do you think it’s a temporary, supply thing?

Maybe a search for independent/family Mexican place might be in order.  They are admittedly few & far between here.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Lynne G Lotus Biscoff are a spiced crispy biscuit - European recipe - often given with coffee.  Also sold as a spread.  Think they are available in the US but perhaps not everywhere.  Gives a nice caramel flavour to recipes.  In the fridge now hoping Kev will resist until tomorrow!  Also just saw you hurt your back is it better now?


----------



## Monykalyn

Checking in-procrastinating - so much to do before Friday!
Happy late Birthday to B!!! The big 20!
After very warm weather this weekend the cold front slammed through late Saturday-tornado and severe weather warnings/watches. Straight line winds were howling. Glad Coop is on side of house that shelters from those winds. Dog was scared-had to make a bed on floor of my room for him. Hub is hunting at his dad's farm in NE MO and won't be back until very late tonite. He got a smaller buck-just got off phone arguing where we will put the meat-Both freezers full  He said he is going to make jerky from older meat so we have room for "fresh". We just are not going through our freezer like we did before with 2 kids gone. Although everyone will be home from Dec 13-jan 1. Will be nice to have all under same roof for a while. Making older one get tested for Covid first though, and I will quarantine for a week then start my 2 x week swabs back up before I get back into my homes-and even then it is still a very strict short time limit and only to kitchen inspections, with my N95 mask the whole time. Although my homes have had their outbreak and shouldn't be that vulnerable to more at this point. Small teeny silver lining maybe.


keishashadow said:


> if I take a header, At least I died with my beloved decorations in hand





keishashadow said:


> Well, it’s gone. I managed to gash each of my legs





Robo56 said:


> I’am always injuring something when I’am out in the yard.


 Going to put both of you in bubble wrap! Although I can't talk too much-caught my heel under screen door going out from lower level and gashed it. Didn't think it was that bad until son asked if I was going to do something about the blood dripping off my heel...


schumigirl said:


> But, back to normal all round


 Good news, glad you are doing better.


keishashadow said:


> Monyk - did u see hash house a go go is having Thanksgiving option? Haven’t tried the one in MCO but do like vegas site


 Yeah-but food coma alert!! We have been to the one in Orlando. Still not sure what we are doing on T-day...


Disxuni said:


> @macraven You mean you guys have Christmas decoration attractions where people drive around specifically for them, or in your neighborhood?


 Our city paper will have a map of those houses (you need to submit your address-strictly voluntary) and neighborhoods. Many have collection boxes for local food pantries or toys for tots or some such thing as well. It's a nice way to enjoy the lights and give back.


Disxuni said:


> Also, I didn't realize we had a storm here until yesterday.


 The last storm here blew leaves off  trees-trees nekked now until spring. The crazy weather confused my day lillies last week-they bloomed again!


Realfoodfans said:


> Keto Bacon Cheeseburger Casserole so easy one dish meal.


 that sounds good!!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> My Niece's picture is one that will be featured!!!!


 OMG how COOL!! Congrats to her!!


Lynne G said:


> Some day, we will be a 4 car family.


 Ugh-too many cars! We have 3 car garage and the full driveway-but with four cars it still takes shuffling. Add in the cars from DH's cousin and mom when they go to Puerto Vallarta in January...when oldest would come home from college in January it looked like we were having huge parties every weekend. This year-neither DD's car will be home and only one PV car storage. Although DH has taken over the third stall for his business now-socks, chocolate (had 300 cases-each case 60 chocolate bars) -now christmas decoration bins, and his prizes for the fundraisers. Nearly all the chocolate is already gone (delivered last week)-schools/groups are hurting HARD for funds to support their programs. People still have that buck for World's Finest Chocolate bar I guess.


schumigirl said:


> don`t laugh.....we may reach 66F.......that`s warm for us anytime never mind late November.


 We will hit 70's again by end of week, but start in morning in 30's...


Realfoodfans said:


> L a lot better today so dropped in school.


 Oh glad she is doing better-poor kiddo!


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Chevy Sonic Premier Turbo


 Cute!


snowpack said:


> Possibly going hiking in Northern Arkansas to see the Fall colors after that.


 Hope you got to see the colors! Usually spectacular!


schumigirl said:


> Hope Mr Snowpack has a lovely birthday tomorrow.....and yes, if you don`t get caught up with work.....doesn`t matter......your trip is coming up so fast now!! And did you say it was your son`s birthday today


 Oh happy late birthday to them too!!


Realfoodfans said:


> cabinets lighting in Em’s kitchen


 We have this-love it. I also have lights on top of cabinets too


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Got call from Amex today wanting to verify a $7800 charge at a bike shop.....
> 
> Uhhhh no.....
> 
> Now I get to have a new card sent out, they asked when the last time I used it and I verified and they said we will need to send you a new one.


 Ugh glad they caught it. I have one card that has had to be replace 3 times.


keishashadow said:


> Know some who still swear on butter for burns, pretty sure that’s been debunked.


 yeah that would be DH's step mom-she knows everything though so can't tell her otherwise. 


keishashadow said:


> Not to get political here, it just strikes me odd that the decision is currently being left up to the decision of each school district’s elected board members vs the individual health department’s/county recommendations.


 Here too. 


snowpack said:


> We were going to try and get back for Mardi Gras, but dont think it is in the cards.


 Would love a Mardi Gras trip but ditto


snowpack said:


> Seriously he is only 24, but a steady girlfriend would be nice.


 Where does he live? My daughter is 23...


mckennarose said:


> ad my new rheumatologist appointment and I am very happy with him!


 Hope the treatments bring you some relief. 

You leave the door open as weather is warm while decorating...


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Keisha.  Much better.  See, when much younger, threw my back out.  Lost that stuff between my bones in my lower back, so every once in a great while, thankfully not very often, I get that oh my goodness, stop the searing pain in my lower back.  Doubt it was the turkey, as think it’s about 8 or 9 pounds.  And, thankful that little one was with me, and did all the carrying, and the pain goes away after taking some pain pills and stretching and heating.  Never used to, but have for awhile, carry pain pills and allergy pills.  

Yay, a bagel, toasted, with cream cheese. Full from that. Nice lunch. May look for sweet soon enough, though.

Ah, thanks for describing it, Julie.  I do like caramel taste, so yum, to that cheesecake.  

Ack those winds, and scary tornado warnings, MonyK. They are checking if tornado near me, but now think it was wind shear that took down trees, threw off roofs, moved cars, and damaged property.  Was relieved to see that damage was just West of me.  We had trees down nearer to me, but other than a ton more leaves, that was the extent of damage we had from that storm the other day. Very sunny day, even if cool out.

 Time for lunchtime walk.  Be good homies.


----------



## mckennarose

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Well maybe I’ll just come to Pennsylvania for Thanksgiving this year, because it sounds very good!!!!!


LOL, come on up!  Definitely not traditional this year.... but NOTHING about this year has been the norm!


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Glad to see you stopping by!!!


Thanks!


Lynne G said:


> Bought a boneless turkey breast, so should be more than enough for the 4 of us.


That sounds good, and might be my plan B if I need to make more food.  A breast is much easier to cook than a whole bird!  Still waiting on third child to see if they're coming to dinner.


Lynne G said:


> In fact, she’d probably stop in for your steak dinner.


She's welcome to drive up!


Lynne G said:


> Glad to see ya post.


Thank you!


Lynne G said:


> Hope you are warm, and feeling better.


Snow!  It's snowing here right now, but nothing is sticking.  Brr....


Charade67 said:


> That sounds very unpleasant, but if it helps.....
> I hope you don't have to fight with the insurance company.


I hope I don't have a fight also. 
I'm at the point where I need something else.  I've been on DMARDs before, which suppress the entire immune system.  Methotrexate was awful for me.  It was originally a chemotherapy drug but commonly used for some rheumatic diseases.  This time it's a biologic drug they're putting me on which works a little differently, so fingers crossed!


snowpack said:


> Cannot believe we are going through this again.


The entire TP aisle in Sam's was wiped out except for a few boxes.  I'm talking floor to ceiling!  Some grocery stores here are very low, or out completely.  I don't get it....
They've also started putting "limit" signs up by a lot of products.  


schumigirl said:


> Glad you`re happy with the new guy! Makes all the difference if you have confidence in them. And good luck with the injections, and the insurance, that can`t be fun.


Thanks!  I'm not really looking forward to it, but I'm not particularly squeamish with needles or blood.  I think a nurse will call and walk me through the first one, but I have several family members in the health care field that would help me if I need it.


Realfoodfans said:


> Fish pie for tonight


What is fish pie?  Like a pot pie?


Realfoodfans said:


> in my groceries today a bottle of organic maple syrup - not ordered and not charged for. Already have some in the cupboard but will definitely be eaten happily with pancakes and bacon!


Oooh, yum!  I love real maple syrup!


keishashadow said:


> Not sure if i could, maybe your DH would help out? Nice to hear the new specialist was a fit for you...good luck


Thanks!
I haven't asked hubby, but I think he might be not so keen on inflicting pain on me.  I would be afraid he wouldn't stick it far enough in.


Monykalyn said:


> Hope the treatments bring you some relief.


Thanks!  Me too!

DD has twisted my arm to go to Michael's when her online class is over today.  Who am I kidding.... I don't need anyone to twist my arm to go there!  LOL!  We have some projects we're doing for Christmas and need some supplies.  

Stay warm and safe!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@mckennarose fish pie is a selection of fish and prawns in a savoury bechamel sauce topped with mashed potatoes - I put a sprinkling of cheese and breadcrumbs on the very top for some crispness.


----------



## macraven

It never fails...

I step away from the boards for 7 hours and the sans gets chatty.
Now I play ketchup.

Lynne that's serous stuff with your back!
Hope the pain has completely subsided now.

Monyk, hope you are not the one that has to gut the deer when your husband brings it home tonight.

Julie thanks for the info of what a fish pie is.
I’ll stick with pot pies.

Mrose, stay safe!
Your icky meds will help you feel better sooner or later.
Hang in there.

Keisha, all of GA has that accent.
I do have to say “huh” a few times and need a translator.

Thinking of all our homies but only replying back to those I can see their posts in my phone right now.
I do what I can without a computer.

My dinner tonight will be baked pork chops with sides of potato salad, zucchini, sliced tomatoes.
Still deciding if I want to do a small bowl of baked Mac/cheese and hold the potatoe salad for lunch tomorrow.

Come on over...
Will set a plate for youse.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 538823
> Lots on the to-do list here last few days, nice to be ahead of the game on decorations & putting small dent into xmas shopping.  Even found some toilet paper
> 
> Three more employees at Mom’s nursing home sent home in less than a week.  Surprisingly, no residents.  They are getting tested once a week now standardly using non rapid one, twice if a reported infection anywhere in the facility.
> 
> I pity the person who is tasked with trying to get those tests from what i gather is a rather unknowing/uncooperative population there.  God bless them all.
> 
> 
> Celebrate, big time!  Same BD flurry we have here, nice time of year indeed.
> Were you able to muster a suitably sad & stricken face when it was pronounced DOA?
> 
> I taught my mom to drive on an old yellow Chevy pinto . Yes, that did go against all the laws of human nature lol. Thought i was going to die in it more than a few times
> 
> Ugh. Not uncommon for rather unscrupulous realtors to work in or pay finder’s fees to nursing homes for inside info on possible hot properties
> 
> 
> Did the zoning change pass?  If not, perhaps the developer will let his option on property roll off
> 
> Oh, some Georgia accents are not quite as melodious. I’m guessing he is southern, coastal.
> 
> Hmmm maybe a new exercise routine for me...not sure how many times I could hoist that bad boy each day though lol
> 
> Better to be above the development than next to it.  Sometimes a smaller development can be a good thing with road & infrastructure improvements.  Well, unless they put in a new waterline and you have to pay to tap into it.
> 
> Better now?  Ala Clue...the turkey did it in the grocery store with bottle of c
> 
> Of course we did, as soon as the numbers rise...
> 
> Run, run, as fast as you can to the grocery store
> 
> 
> Yes, and they made the nicest shoes, don’t see them sold in B&M stores as much anyway.
> 
> Aw, congrats to all!
> 
> Oh, it’s such a lovely place, you’d love it there.  curious how he wound up in England.
> 
> Something very wrong with me but, my 1st thought was “hope it’s not red wine”...jik it leaks
> 
> Not sure if i could, maybe your DH would help out?  Nice to hear the new specialist was a fit for you...good luck
> 
> Only a few here like it but I have to make two types...one with sausage & one without
> 
> And he left? My DH, literally, has to drag me back to Myrtle Beach when we finish our daytrip
> 
> Hadn’t heard that.  That is a bummer though.  Do you think it’s a temporary, supply thing?
> 
> Maybe a search for independent/family Mexican place might be in order.  They are admittedly few & far between here.




We all agreed many years ago, my mother should never drive.....ever! In saying that she knew herself she has the attention span of a goldfish (her words not mine) Sounds like a fun experience all round.....lol.......

Edgar`s wife is from England. They retired back to here last year, although her children from her first marriage live in London, but they like it her beside the sea.  And London isn`t far.  We only met him in the last couple of months through the volunteering. Second marriage for them, both widows. They are a very unique couple.....you`d never pair them in a million years, but they seem very happy together. Everybody Loves Edgar. I`m sure he has quite the life story still to unfold to us when we get the chance to interact better.

Yes, can you imagine the mess if a red wine malfunction happened!! Nope.....

Worrying on the nursing home again.......glad to hear patients ok.







Monykalyn said:


> Checking in-procrastinating - so much to do before Friday!
> Happy late Birthday to B!!! The big 20!
> After very warm weather this weekend the cold front slammed through late Saturday-tornado and severe weather warnings/watches. Straight line winds were howling. Glad Coop is on side of house that shelters from those winds. Dog was scared-had to make a bed on floor of my room for him. Hub is hunting at his dad's farm in NE MO and won't be back until very late tonite. He got a smaller buck-just got off phone arguing where we will put the meat-Both freezers full  He said he is going to make jerky from older meat so we have room for "fresh". We just are not going through our freezer like we did before with 2 kids gone. Although everyone will be home from Dec 13-jan 1. Will be nice to have all under same roof for a while. Making older one get tested for Covid first though, and I will quarantine for a week then start my 2 x week swabs back up before I get back into my homes-and even then it is still a very strict short time limit and only to kitchen inspections, with my N95 mask the whole time. Although my homes have had their outbreak and shouldn't be that vulnerable to more at this point. Small teeny silver lining maybe.
> 
> 
> Going to put both of you in bubble wrap! Although I can't talk too much-caught my heel under screen door going out from lower level and gashed it. Didn't think it was that bad until son asked if I was going to do something about the blood dripping off my heel...
> Good news, glad you are doing better.
> Yeah-but food coma alert!! We have been to the one in Orlando. Still not sure what we are doing on T-day...
> Our city paper will have a map of those houses (you need to submit your address-strictly voluntary) and neighborhoods. Many have collection boxes for local food pantries or toys for tots or some such thing as well. It's a nice way to enjoy the lights and give back.
> The last storm here blew leaves off  trees-trees nekked now until spring. The crazy weather confused my day lillies last week-they bloomed again!
> that sounds good!!
> OMG how COOL!! Congrats to her!!
> Ugh-too many cars! We have 3 car garage and the full driveway-but with four cars it still takes shuffling. Add in the cars from DH's cousin and mom when they go to Puerto Vallarta in January...when oldest would come home from college in January it looked like we were having huge parties every weekend. This year-neither DD's car will be home and only one PV car storage. Although DH has taken over the third stall for his business now-socks, chocolate (had 300 cases-each case 60 chocolate bars) -now christmas decoration bins, and his prizes for the fundraisers. Nearly all the chocolate is already gone (delivered last week)-schools/groups are hurting HARD for funds to support their programs. People still have that buck for World's Finest Chocolate bar I guess.
> We will hit 70's again by end of week, but start in morning in 30's...
> Oh glad she is doing better-poor kiddo!
> Cute!
> Hope you got to see the colors! Usually spectacular!
> Oh happy late birthday to them too!!
> We have this-love it. I also have lights on top of cabinets too
> Ugh glad they caught it. I have one card that has had to be replace 3 times.
> yeah that would be DH's step mom-she knows everything though so can't tell her otherwise.
> Here too.
> Would love a Mardi Gras trip but ditto
> Where does he live? My daughter is 23...
> Hope the treatments bring you some relief.
> 
> You leave the door open as weather is warm while decorating...



It`ll be lovely having the family altogether for that time frame Monyk......always a joy to have them around. And glad you had no damage from the storms.

Yes, people will always have money for chocolate, and usually booze......lol.......



@snowpack .... glad you`re not squeamish about needles and blood. I`m not sure how I`d be.....but, needs must is a good incentive. And fingers crossed for good results.

Enjoy the crafting......






Delivering the packages took longer than planned this morning, but we got there. I was starving by the time we got in. Think I snacked more before lunch than my actual lunch!

Weirdest weather day........warmish, but blowing a hoolie, dark black skies with orange tinges before it got dark.......sea has been so angry looking.

Stopped off to pick up some packages and I have a few KitchenAid appliances and do like them, so ordered myself a new KitchenAid Hand mixer......they`ve been like gold dust recently, the black ones anyway. But, found one last night and just ordered it for pick up today. And got a cute Christmas cookie jar in another place......not flash or expensive and didn`t really need it, but I really liked it.

One more parcel to pick up and one to be delivered, then it`s just a case of impulse pick ups along the way. Never been this organised for Christmas before. I like it.

Sea Bass tonight for dinner, lightly seared......fillets not a whole fish....we`re not good with heads and tails, thank goodness for fishmongers........but, delicious, baby rosemary roasted potatoes and some roasted veg too.  It was lush.

Spent the last hour chatting on zoom....time flies!

Almost bedtime......


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It never fails...
> 
> I step away from the boards for 7 hours and the sans gets chatty.
> Now I play ketchup.
> 
> Lynne that's serous stuff with your back!
> Hope the pain has completely subsided now.
> 
> Monyk, hope you are not the one that has to gut the deer when your husband brings it home tonight.
> 
> Julie thanks for the info of what a fish pie is.
> I’ll stick with pot pies.
> 
> Mrose, stay safe!
> Your icky meds will help you feel better sooner or later.
> Hang in there.
> 
> Keisha, all of GA has that accent.
> I do have to say “huh” a few times and need a translator.
> 
> Thinking of all our homies but only replying back to those I can see their posts in my phone right now.
> I do what I can without a computer.
> 
> My dinner tonight will be baked pork chops with sides of potato salad, zucchini, sliced tomatoes.
> Still deciding if I want to do a small bowl of baked Mac/cheese and hold the potatoe salad for lunch tomorrow.
> 
> Come on over...
> Will set a plate for youse.



Think we posted at the same time mac....dinner sounds good! Leftovers for tomorrow??? I`ll be there.......I love potato salad......


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

mckennarose said:


> LOL, come on up!  Definitely not traditional this year.... but NOTHING about this year has been the norm!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> That sounds good, and might be my plan B if I need to make more food.  A breast is much easier to cook than a whole bird!  Still waiting on third child to see if they're coming to dinner.
> 
> She's welcome to drive up!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Snow!  It's snowing here right now, but nothing is sticking.  Brr....
> 
> I hope I don't have a fight also.
> I'm at the point where I need something else.  I've been on DMARDs before, which suppress the entire immune system.  Methotrexate was awful for me.  It was originally a chemotherapy drug but commonly used for some rheumatic diseases.  This time it's a biologic drug they're putting me on which works a little differently, so fingers crossed!
> 
> The entire TP aisle in Sam's was wiped out except for a few boxes.  I'm talking floor to ceiling!  Some grocery stores here are very low, or out completely.  I don't get it....
> They've also started putting "limit" signs up by a lot of products.
> 
> Thanks!  I'm not really looking forward to it, but I'm not particularly squeamish with needles or blood.  I think a nurse will call and walk me through the first one, but I have several family members in the health care field that would help me if I need it.
> 
> What is fish pie?  Like a pot pie?
> 
> Oooh, yum!  I love real maple syrup!
> 
> Thanks!
> I haven't asked hubby, but I think he might be not so keen on inflicting pain on me.  I would be afraid he wouldn't stick it far enough in.
> 
> Thanks!  Me too!
> 
> DD has twisted my arm to go to Michael's when her online class is over today.  Who am I kidding.... I don't need anyone to twist my arm to go there!  LOL!  We have some projects we're doing for Christmas and need some supplies.
> 
> Stay warm and safe!


----------



## Charade67

Another quick good evening. I stopped by Kroger today to grab a few things. I checked the TP aisle and they only had a few packages left, and they were all Kroger brand. I decided to grab one anyway. When I got home I just tossed the package in the hall in front of the bathroom while I put the food away. I later found Caspian standing guard. 



Speaking of animals, meet my new coworker, Gretchen.

Sorry, it's not a great picture. She only stayed for a few seconds. 



snowpack said:


> I think it was my sons first year in college when 3 out of 5 kids in his year that played baseball had babies. He was 17 then. He is nowhere near ready, so I just keep enjoying other's. Its payback for making my mom wait until I was 28.


I was a month shy of 33 when B was born.



schumigirl said:


> Oh lordy....the friend who sent it to me, prefaced it with "this isn`t real".....lol......I replied "REALLY!!!"  I do wonder how many thought it might be real!!! It should be......lol......


Don't forget the matching waterbed.




Lynne G said:


> But doubt we will be at a Taco Bell today. Kids have not been liking the last two box offerings from Taco Bell, including the current one they are selling.


 I can't remember when I was at Taco Bell last. Our favorite Mexican restaurant is close to Taco Bell. The food is better and almost as fast. 



Real food fans said:


> Hope all well and preparing for your Thanksgiving.


 Today I bought everything I needed to make 2 pies, except for the apples. I will buy those next week.



keishashadow said:


> I taught my mom to drive on an old yellow Chevy pinto . Yes, that did go against all the laws of human nature lol. Thought i was going to die in it more than a few times


 I forgot to comment about this earlier. I vaguely remember my family having a green pinto wagon when I was little.



keishashadow said:


> And he left? My DH, literally, has to drag me back to Myrtle Beach when we finish our daytrip


He went through a rebellious phase where he wanted to get far away from home and family. He ended up going to college in the Chicago area. 



Monykalyn said:


> Happy late Birthday to B!!! The big 20!


 Thank you. 



mckennarose said:


> I hope I don't have a fight also.


I have gotten really good lately at fighting with insurance companies. I am so tired of it though. So glad I have a vacation coming up.



schumigirl said:


> Weirdest weather day........warmish, but blowing a hoolie,


We had crazy, strong winds today too. I think it has finally started to calm down.

Time to catch up on The Mandalorian.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey, a DisneyLife speed by, and Charade scoring the paper.

Keisha, sending hugs re: your mom. Never easy. I know there were positives where my mom was, but thankful she did not have it. Scary, indeed.

Quiet night, sliver of moon showing. Even colder tonight and tomorrow. Sigh. Not liking feeling cold.

Soup, salad, and grilled cheese. Well, zap a meal for little one, as nose turn up at eating a grilled cheese. And homemade chicken with rice soup, as no other kind, or else little one would not eat. Was going to make it with noodles, but had some rice left, so rice it was. I think she would have been okay with the noodles too, though.

Went to get gas, and what? A long line for it, on a Tuesday late afternoon. The holiday is not until next week, but I guess all need gas today for some reason. Me included.


----------



## keishashadow

Realfoodfans said:


> Biscoff are a spiced crispy biscuit - European recipe - often given with coffee. Also sold as a spread. Think they are available in the US but perhaps not everywhere


The mr gets mine when southwest doles them out in lieu of peanuts.  I can’t put my finger on the taste but not getting caramel, maybe gingerbread-ish? IDK


Monykalyn said:


> He got a smaller buck-just got off phone arguing where we will put the meat-Both freezers full


You know you’ve hit the big-time when you have 2 deep freezers!  Mine is bursting to point I’ve had to put something heavy on top.


Monykalyn said:


> Didn't think it was that bad until son asked if I was going to do something about the blood dripping off my heel...


Yikes, we are an accident prone thread lol 


Monykalyn said:


> Yeah-but food coma alert!! We have been to the one in Orlando. Still not sure what we are doing on T-day...


PA now has a travel quarantine in place, as of this afternoon.   One obviously designed to be vague enough to cause enough confusion to convince people to stay home over the holiday.

“...travelers entering or returning to Pennsylvania must obtain negative COVID-19 tests 72 hours prior to their arrival, or otherwise quarantine 14 days after arrival.

Masks will now be required indoors when members of different households mix, even if they can maintain 6 feet of distance. This applies in public places like bars and restaurants as well as in private homes...”

but no enforcement mechanism in place & the state doesn’t specify  whether a rapid or PCR test is requested.  Good luck getting a PCR in 72 hours.  

My one DS who had a rapid positive back in the spring was sent home from work last week due to failing the temperature scan. Since they said he ‘looked sick’ was told to get a PCR vs rapid test.  It took almost 4 days for results & that is far better turn around time than most areas of the country.  

Apparently, i’m experiencing covid fatigue as I’m so sick of wishy-washy edicts with no teeth.  Will pour a big glass of something & sit down with the mr this weekend to make a decision on the Thanksgiving trip.

Icing on the cake...

Today, GD had 75% of kids in her class booted for 14 days after being exposed to the one confirmed kid in it.  She get’s props for doing the proper math to determine the percentage lol

Official word is that she’s in no danger,being termed the ‘safe’ 25%.  

still trying to comprehend how that works out when air in classroom circulates through the entire room.  Nonsensical that her Parents only found out after they checked her online chalkboard when she came home upset today



Lynne G said:


> Lost that stuff between my bones in my lower back, so every once in a great while, thankfully not very often, I get that oh my goodness, stop the searing pain in my lower back. Doubt it was the turkey, as think it’s about 8 or 9 pounds. And, thankful that little one was with me, and did all the carrying, and the pain goes away after taking some pain pills and stretching and heating. Never used to, but have for awhile, carry pain pills and allergy pills.


Ugh, bone on bone, awful thought there.  Glad it subsides rather quickly for you.


Lynne G said:


> Yay, a bagel, toasted, with cream cheese.


Same breakfast of champions here today for me.  A good raisin bagel my fav.


macraven said:


> My dinner tonight will be baked pork chops with sides of potato salad, zucchini, sliced tomatoes.
> Still deciding if I want to do a small bowl of baked Mac/cheese and hold the potatoe salad for lunch tomorrow.


That sounds very good indeed.  I made that copycat roast boston chicken, went down well & leftovers - yea!


----------



## snowpack

Lynne G said:


> Hehe, McK, while most of us like stuffing, little one expects mashed taters, as she won’t eat stuffing.



We go total carbs on Thanksgiving - stuffing, mashed taters with gravy, yams and copycat Red Lobster Cheddar biscuits. Next Thursday needs to get here quicker.



Charade67 said:


> Today wasn't as bad of a Monday as they usually are.



Hope the week continues going well for you.



Charade67 said:


> I am looking at an 11or 12 day weekend.



Oooh I want to join!



schumigirl said:


> I do wonder how many thought it might be real!!! It should be......lol......



I definitely went right over to amazon and searched. I will put nothing past an inventive woman.




schumigirl said:


> Also need to get some boxes made up for other charities we support and make a special effort this time of year. Some are struggling badly with all the restrictions in place for donations.
> 
> And have two packages to pick up, waiting on two to be delivered and then I`m almost done for Christmas.



I love that you do those boxes. I think this year is even worse where we are and that is saying something.

Ok, seriously? on the being done with Christmas.  I thought I was doing well with having bought one gift before Thanksgiving.




Lynne G said:


> Yeah, tree top was as high as the middle of the third floor. So sparkly was the top



Sounds beautiful. 



Realfoodfans said:


> allowing time to go in the store first to use vouchers we have collected as it was double up day so I had planned some items to get. I love a bargain!



Oh a woman after my heart. My kids knew you didnt get anything at the grocery store unless it was on sale and you had a better chance if it was on sale and I had a coupon.



Lynne G said:


> Taco Bell is definitely off our takeout list.



Yep, here too! Will take Del Taco any time of day. Anyone up for a trip to Atlanta?



keishashadow said:


> Even found some toilet paper



Woohoo! 




keishashadow said:


> Were you able to muster a suitably sad & stricken face when it was pronounced DOA?
> 
> I taught my mom to drive on an old yellow Chevy pinto . Yes, that did go against all the laws of human nature lol. Thought i was going to die in it more than a few times



No way I would have been able to pull off that face, my jaw was on the floor when he said he didnt get it. This is the guy who I had to talk out of buying a Ford Anglia sitting in the weeds in a guys back 40. Did I mention there was a tree growing through the engine. Seriously!




keishashadow said:


> Only a few here like it but I have to make two types...one with sausage & one without



Never had sausage in our stuffing. Does everyone put the dressing in the bird and cook it or do yall cook it on the stove? We always stuff it, but I think we are the only ones in the south who are.



Monykalyn said:


> We have 3 car garage and the full driveway-but with four cars it still takes shuffling.
> Hope you got to see the colors! Usually spectacular!
> Where does he live? My daughter is 23...



Yep we play musical cars every night. Glad I get home last.
We didnt go, but hopefully this weekend. Saturday is supposed to be beautiful.
Ooh maybe a blind date at Universal is in order



Lynne G said:


> I get that oh my goodness, stop the searing pain in my lower back.



Oh how horrible. Hope it goes away quick.



mckennarose said:


> The entire TP aisle in Sam's was wiped out except for a few boxes. I'm talking floor to ceiling! Some grocery stores here are very low, or out completely. I don't get it....



Me either. We always keep an extra on hand, but my question is where are they storing all this stuff.



macraven said:


> My dinner tonight will be baked pork chops with sides of potato salad, zucchini, sliced tomatoes.



Yum!



Charade67 said:


> I later found Caspian standing guard
> 
> Speaking of animals, meet my new coworker, Gretchen.



They are adorable! If things keep going this way, both may have to guard that TP



Charade67 said:


> I forgot to comment about this earlier. I vaguely remember my family having a green pinto wagon when I was little.



A pinto was actually my first car, maybe that's why he thought I wouldnt put up a fight. Hated that little car. It was a stick shift which I didnt know how to drive at the time, roll up windows and am radio. Ugh all those flashbacks now. I may have to go find that wine chair or waterbed.

Really good day today. Finally asked for that Monday off before my vacation. I now get 10 days off in a row. Hope she remembers in the morning. Found out we are actually getting a Christmas bonus this year. After they took 3 paid holidays away this year due to "economic reasons" I did not expect anything. And the best news of all; family decided it was "fend for yourself" night and I made bacon, eggs and toast. All is right in the world and least in my small room of the world.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, I get the family look of horror if asked for them to cook dinner.  I think the cook needs a day off or two, Snow.  Yay, for more days off.

And yeah Keisha, news this evening was all over that new edict about entering/coming.  Like those that commute to NJ or NY every day?  And admittedly don’t have way to check every car or plane?!   Sigh.  I am not planning on leaving the state, but there has to be common sense in what to stop the virus.  And was asked if I was going back into work soon.  Um, since the City just said you better not come into the City to work, unless essential, it’s a hard no.  Luckily, I can be just as essential to my work, by teleworking at home.  I personally don’t see a return to commuting until the Spring.  

And a light, as getting late for this early riser.


----------



## keishashadow

I’ve always bought household goods in bulk.  Hit the jackpot when amazon came around & would plop the boxes on my doorstep

Now, I’m amused seeing large packages of bounty PT going for upwards of $74.  

Grabbed some more today & dropped off at jr’s house along with a large pkg of toilet paper, otherwise I know he’ll be raiding my closet in another month when it’s really scarce.



snowpack said:


> Never had sausage in our stuffing. Does everyone put the dressing in the bird and cook it or do yall cook it on the stove? We always stuff it, but I think we are the only ones in the south who are.


My southern inlaws would always take great delight in correcting me for terming my offerings dressing (cooked outside the bird) when I was serving them stuffing. Tomato/tomoto, they sure gobbled it up. 

i like a bit of crunchy top, so outside the bird it goes in a casserole.  Make my own croutons for it as I prefer a more rustic, larger cube than the prepared sort.  

My MIL made a cornbread dressing (that I assume was of southern origins) that was interesting. It vaguely reminded me of a corn soufflé of sorts.. Never did get the recipie before she passed, unfortunately, my SIL no help there as she didn’t like it.


----------



## Charade67

snowpack said:


> Oooh I want to join!


You are welcome to join us, but you have to get your own hotel room. 



snowpack said:


> Yep, here too! Will take Del Taco any time of day. Anyone up for a trip to Atlanta?


I’ll be in the Atlanta area the day after Thanksgiving. I’ve never eaten in a Del Taco though. 



Lynne G said:


> And a light, as getting late for this early riser.


 Nice light.


----------



## Monykalyn

Well middle successfully navigated her first solo airport/flight-grandpa flew her in for hunting (into STL then they drove to his farm NE MO). Safely tucked back into dorm room. She did her only in person lab last week-they alternate weeks. And she doesn't go back to classes after thanksgiving break.
All this talk of dinner-forgot to eat.  Had a banana with PB in morning.  Sat down now with glass of wine...oops. Got busy. Have to cook tomorrow though-the kid that lived with us this summer is coming to dinner tomorrow. He is bringing muffins he made for his practicum in culinary school.

Glad the back is better Lynne. I find myself much creakier now...doesn't help I've really slacked on the yoga the last couple months-and boy can I tell. Did some a couple days ago as I was really stiff. Problem is a dog who thinks I am playing-even though he stretches through "downward dog" all the time!


snowpack said:


> Yep we play musical cars every night. Glad I get home last.
> We didnt go, but hopefully this weekend. Saturday is supposed to be beautiful.
> Ooh maybe a blind date at Universal is in order


Hope there are still leaves on trees this weekend! All the storms have taken care of that.
Yes on blind date set up-if I can ever get her back to Florida! She had her fill living there with 2 DCP's.

Snagged reservation for pictures with the Grinch on 11/29. 
Thinking I should probably eat something. Think Lynnes grilled cheese sounds good - if we have bread.


Lynne G said:


> And a light, as getting late for this early riser.


OOh I like this!


----------



## macraven

Snow you don’t have to make a trip to Atlanta for Del Taco

There are quite a few of that chain eatery in GA.

There is a Del Taco in my area.
Only a 6 minute drive for me.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.  Love talk of recipes - stuffing outside the bird here.  Always use sausage meat.  Would love to be in the US for Thanksgiving one year.

Got up with Louie (no children this morning) and had a good bonfire of paperwork as we all had clear outs of documentation.  Have large pile of items in the hall for the tip this morning. Enjoy a clear out.

Struggling what to get DS & DIL for Christmas.  Always do stockings of sweets, socks etc but would like to do a basket of baby things. Will be about 18 weeks then - do you think too early?

Still smell of smoke so off for a shower now before I motivate Kev to start in the outside lights!

Happy Wednesday all.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Another quick good evening. I stopped by Kroger today to grab a few things. I checked the TP aisle and they only had a few packages left, and they were all Kroger brand. I decided to grab one anyway. When I got home I just tossed the package in the hall in front of the bathroom while I put the food away. I later found Caspian standing guard.
> 
> View attachment 538953
> 
> Speaking of animals, meet my new coworker, Gretchen.
> View attachment 538954
> Sorry, it's not a great picture. She only stayed for a few seconds.
> 
> I was a month shy of 33 when B was born.
> 
> Don't forget the matching waterbed.
> View attachment 538956
> 
> I can't remember when I was at Taco Bell last. Our favorite Mexican restaurant is close to Taco Bell. The food is better and almost as fast.
> 
> Today I bought everything I needed to make 2 pies, except for the apples. I will buy those next week.
> 
> I forgot to comment about this earlier. I vaguely remember my family having a green pinto wagon when I was little.
> 
> He went through a rebellious phase where he wanted to get far away from home and family. He ended up going to college in the Chicago area.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I have gotten really good lately at fighting with insurance companies. I am so tired of it though. So glad I have a vacation coming up.
> 
> We had crazy, strong winds today too. I think it has finally started to calm down.
> 
> Time to catch up on The Mandalorian.




lol on the cat guarding the rolls......cute dog too. Yes, I like that meme......I know someone years ago who had a water bed......and I mean years ago......jeez....no way in heck could I ever sleep on one of those! 

Yes, the wild winds have calmed down here too thankfully. 





Lynne G said:


> Hey, a DisneyLife speed by, and Charade scoring the paper.
> 
> Keisha, sending hugs re: your mom. Never easy. I know there were positives where my mom was, but thankful she did not have it. Scary, indeed.
> 
> Quiet night, sliver of moon showing. Even colder tonight and tomorrow. Sigh. Not liking feeling cold.
> 
> Soup, salad, and grilled cheese. Well, zap a meal for little one, as nose turn up at eating a grilled cheese. And homemade chicken with rice soup, as no other kind, or else little one would not eat. Was going to make it with noodles, but had some rice left, so rice it was. I think she would have been okay with the noodles too, though.
> 
> Went to get gas, and what? A long line for it, on a Tuesday late afternoon. The holiday is not until next week, but I guess all need gas today for some reason. Me included.




We noticed a longer line than usual for petrol this last week, and we have no holidays coming up. No idea why.......

Chicken noodle soup is lush! Might make some this weekend. 





keishashadow said:


> The mr gets mine when southwest doles them out in lieu of peanuts.  I can’t put my finger on the taste but not getting caramel, maybe gingerbread-ish? IDK
> 
> You know you’ve hit the big-time when you have 2 deep freezers!  Mine is bursting to point I’ve had to put something heavy on top.
> 
> Yikes, we are an accident prone thread lol
> 
> PA now has a travel quarantine in place, as of this afternoon.   One obviously designed to be vague enough to cause enough confusion to convince people to stay home over the holiday.
> 
> “...travelers entering or returning to Pennsylvania must obtain negative COVID-19 tests 72 hours prior to their arrival, or otherwise quarantine 14 days after arrival.
> 
> Masks will now be required indoors when members of different households mix, even if they can maintain 6 feet of distance. This applies in public places like bars and restaurants as well as in private homes...”
> 
> but no enforcement mechanism in place & the state doesn’t specify  whether a rapid or PCR test is requested.  Good luck getting a PCR in 72 hours.
> 
> My one DS who had a rapid positive back in the spring was sent home from work last week due to failing the temperature scan. Since they said he ‘looked sick’ was told to get a PCR vs rapid test.  It took almost 4 days for results & that is far better turn around time than most areas of the country.
> 
> Apparently, i’m experiencing covid fatigue as I’m so sick of wishy-washy edicts with no teeth.  Will pour a big glass of something & sit down with the mr this weekend to make a decision on the Thanksgiving trip.
> 
> Icing on the cake...
> 
> Today, GD had 75% of kids in her class booted for 14 days after being exposed to the one confirmed kid in it.  She get’s props for doing the proper math to determine the percentage lol
> 
> Official word is that she’s in no danger,being termed the ‘safe’ 25%.
> 
> still trying to comprehend how that works out when air in classroom circulates through the entire room.  Nonsensical that her Parents only found out after they checked her online chalkboard when she came home upset today
> 
> 
> Ugh, bone on bone, awful thought there.  Glad it subsides rather quickly for you.
> 
> Same breakfast of champions here today for me.  A good raisin bagel my fav.
> 
> That sounds very good indeed.  I made that copycat roast boston chicken, went down well & leftovers - yea!




Yes, they are kind of gingerbready.....not my cup of tea, you get them free with coffees usually over here and if you have an appointment in an office somewhere, they`re usually laying around. 

Think we`ve hit half the big time ...we have a huge chest freezer and two fridge freezers.......always keep them bustling and well rotated (Tom`s job) but we do run them down several times a year to make room for the half a cow ordered.....

I think over here masks are being enforced and complied with in most places, but there`s always the minority who don`t think the rules apply. And glad GD is in the safe %. She`s a smart little cookie.......






snowpack said:


> We go total carbs on Thanksgiving - stuffing, mashed taters with gravy, yams and copycat Red Lobster Cheddar biscuits. Next Thursday needs to get here quicker.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the week continues going well for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh I want to join!
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely went right over to amazon and searched. I will put nothing past an inventive woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that you do those boxes. I think this year is even worse where we are and that is saying something.
> 
> Ok, seriously? on the being done with Christmas.  I thought I was doing well with having bought one gift before Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh a woman after my heart. My kids knew you didnt get anything at the grocery store unless it was on sale and you had a better chance if it was on sale and I had a coupon.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, here too! Will take Del Taco any time of day. Anyone up for a trip to Atlanta?
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way I would have been able to pull off that face, my jaw was on the floor when he said he didnt get it. This is the guy who I had to talk out of buying a Ford Anglia sitting in the weeds in a guys back 40. Did I mention there was a tree growing through the engine. Seriously!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had sausage in our stuffing. Does everyone put the dressing in the bird and cook it or do yall cook it on the stove? We always stuff it, but I think we are the only ones in the south who are.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep we play musical cars every night. Glad I get home last.
> We didnt go, but hopefully this weekend. Saturday is supposed to be beautiful.
> Ooh maybe a blind date at Universal is in order
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how horrible. Hope it goes away quick.
> 
> 
> 
> Me either. We always keep an extra on hand, but my question is where are they storing all this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> They are adorable! If things keep going this way, both may have to guard that TP
> 
> 
> 
> A pinto was actually my first car, maybe that's why he thought I wouldnt put up a fight. Hated that little car. It was a stick shift which I didnt know how to drive at the time, roll up windows and am radio. Ugh all those flashbacks now. I may have to go find that wine chair or waterbed.
> 
> Really good day today. Finally asked for that Monday off before my vacation. I now get 10 days off in a row. Hope she remembers in the morning. Found out we are actually getting a Christmas bonus this year. After they took 3 paid holidays away this year due to "economic reasons" I did not expect anything. And the best news of all; family decided it was "fend for yourself" night and I made bacon, eggs and toast. All is right in the world and least in my small room of the world.




Love the sound of your Thanksgiving meal.......holidays are all about the excess.....and love those carbs! 

Yes, I am very organised this year.....actually we all are, Tom has all of his done too.....first year ever. But, we`ll always pick up last minute impulse buys...so being done, doesn`t necessarily mean finished.......lol.......you`ll get there I`m sure, i think most folks seem to be getting organised early this year. 

Yes, the boxes are one way to help. I agree, there are so many in horrible situations this year......

Good news on the days off and a bonus too!! Always good to hear some happy news......and bacon, eggs and toast......lush!!!

I`d have loved that chair to be real......lol.....I actually checked if the bags that held a bottle of wine were real too......they are!!! 






keishashadow said:


> I’ve always bought household goods in bulk.  Hit the jackpot when amazon came around & would plop the boxes on my doorstep
> 
> Now, I’m amused seeing large packages of bounty PT going for upwards of $74.
> 
> Grabbed some more today & dropped off at jr’s house along with a large pkg of toilet paper, otherwise I know he’ll be raiding my closet in another month when it’s really scarce.
> 
> 
> My southern inlaws would always take great delight in correcting me for terming my offerings dressing (cooked outside the bird) when I was serving them stuffing. Tomato/tomoto, they sure gobbled it up.
> 
> i like a bit of crunchy top, so outside the bird it goes in a casserole.  Make my own croutons for it as I prefer a more rustic, larger cube than the prepared sort.
> 
> My MIL made a cornbread dressing (that I assume was of southern origins) that was interesting. It vaguely reminded me of a corn soufflé of sorts.. Never did get the recipie before she passed, unfortunately, my SIL no help there as she didn’t like it.



I still have the recipe you sent me years back for cornbread.....it always turns out lovely. I sometimes add jalapenos ala 4Rivers style.....huge success. 

We make a sausagemeat stuffing, but cook it separately, never put anything inside the turkey for Christmas......

I add the green part of the leeks diced small, cranberries and lots of black pepper....it`s a bit like a meat loaf as we slice it and Tom loves it cold for the next few days, so I make a lot of it! We just bought the sausagemeat this week and it`s in the freezer for now. Completely calorie free apparently.......

Nice idea on sharing TP now rather than later.......isn`t it weird the things we are happy about in 2020! 





Had one of those nights last night, just couldn`t sleep.....and when I did sleep, weirdly had a dream about my sister, I never dream about her! 

Think it`s a day in today, no plans to do much at all. So, will catch up on those little jobs I put off now and again......Tom will be thrilled as he`ll get a list to do too. 

Sun is shining and window cleaner has just arrived, so my windows will be gleaming till it rains. Glad the inside are clean! 

Meatballs for dinner tonight, made the sauce last night so not much to do today for dinner. 







































Happy Wednesday..........


​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Julie and Schumi.  

Sometimes nice to have a quiet morning, Julie. I think something for the home, when baby comes. Maybe see if she needs some help with furniture pieces for the baby room. Books for baby, and maybe some new holiday decorations. Gift cards to places they like to get food from. Maybe ask DS if she is in need of anything.

Schumi, nice to enjoy a day of house item box checking. Don’t have any separate freezers, but mine at the bottom of the refrigerator is big enough and deep enough one, I can get quiet a bit if stuff in it.  I too try to rotate, and get ideas for meals when see open and not much left.  And every once in awhile, do a purge.  Like this weekend, was a clean out the refrigerator. Open things no one wants to eat or drink anymore, and um, what’s that? Those went out with the trash. And yep, I make soup. It is easy.  Tonight, depends.  It may be ham, but then little one won’t eat it.  Eh, maybe I will make her egg whites and bacon, and we get ham and scrambled eggs.  And bacon. 

But, as the time is marching on, the day of the week, a camel just has to appear, as a hump of a day, this Wednesday is.

Ah yes, with all this talk of holiday presents and food, camel is in the mood too.  

Thus, a wonderful Wednesday to you, and yay, means two days from now, will be saying, woot, a Friday is here.

Lastly, why yes, I would like more tea. I think a bagel should be leftover. And hope the two packages that were to arrive yesterday, come today.

Ooh, and have to say, never sausage in my stuffing. Not a fan of any sausages. Nope. In my stuffing, just sautéed onions and celery. Sometimes we stuff in bird, but most of the time, separated. Making me hungry.

Later homies, and have a good morning.


----------



## cam757

Good Morning!

Hope everyone is well. I had a nice day off yesterday. Spent a low key covid birthday with my mom and son. We went to lunch at a local seafood restaurant. Had some delicious hot crab dip and a pretty good Oyster Po Boy, then walked around Sam's Club. I didn't really go for anything in particular but did wander down the tp/paper towel aisle and it was completely cleared out. I have been buying extra all summer so we are good. I got a little worried yesterday evening so went on Amazon and bought 2 packs of paper towels and a pack of TP through Amazon Fresh. I have never used this service (or any service) for groceries before. I picked the first delivery time available which was this morning, so we shall see if it arrives or if it becomes unavailable in the interim.

We really did not have dinner plans and I was still full from lunch so DH came home with an ice cream cake and presents.  So all in all it was a nice birthday.

Back at work today.  Really don't feel like being here though.  The building is closed again to the public so that is nice.

We still have not decided on what we are going to do about Thanksgiving. Something tells me we will still do our marathon drive to my husband's family and then drive back to have dinner with my family.

We do dressing with just the basics. My mom usually makes the dressing and she is not very adventurous in her cooking so it is basically bread crumbs, eggs, onions, celery, turkey stock, and seasoning.  Although the sausage dressing sounds really good.  Being near the James River and Chesapeake Bay tributaries, oyster dressing is a big thing here.  I love oysters but not in my dressing. I guess I need to start thinking about the rest of our menu.  My mom usually cooks most of the side dishes and brings them to our house so it makes it easier.  I usually cook the turkey in my counter top turkey cooker.  It makes a very succulently moist turkey.



schumigirl said:


> Stopped off to pick up some packages and I have a few KitchenAid appliances and do like them, so ordered myself a new KitchenAid Hand mixer......they`ve been like gold dust recently, the black ones anyway.



Funny, I asked for the same exact thing for my birthday.  DH could not find one anywhere so he ended up ordering it from the KitchenAid website.  Hopefully it will arrive before Thanksgiving.  I have a KitchenAid stand mixer my mom gave me for a wedding present 18 years ago but it is showing it's age. 



keishashadow said:


> The mr gets mine when southwest doles them out in lieu of peanuts. I can’t put my finger on the taste but not getting caramel, maybe gingerbread-ish? IDK



We flew on AA last December and they were handing them out.  I think it was the first time I have ever had them. Bought some the next time I went to the grocery store. Never have had them on SW though, maybe next time.


----------



## macraven

Belated  

Sounds like you had a great celebration!

Always good to see you here and catch us up on how you are!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, great sounding birthday Cam.  Yeah, stinks to be back to routine.  And yep, seeing even more blank shelves nowadays.  I think we are good for a couple more weeks, so when going out, if see either kind of papers, will most likely buy it.  

Ooh, almost lunchtime.  Shades and jacket.  Coolest day since February.  Just sigh, I am not a fan of cool, even if very sunny out.  Oh and hair back with hat.  Blustery day too.  Bad hair day alert!


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Hope everyone is well. I had a nice day off yesterday. Spent a low key covid birthday with my mom and son. We went to lunch at a local seafood restaurant. Had some delicious hot crab dip and a pretty good Oyster Po Boy, then walked around Sam's Club. I didn't really go for anything in particular but did wander down the tp/paper towel aisle and it was completely cleared out. I have been buying extra all summer so we are good. I got a little worried yesterday evening so went on Amazon and bought 2 packs of paper towels and a pack of TP through Amazon Fresh. I have never used this service (or any service) for groceries before. I picked the first delivery time available which was this morning, so we shall see if it arrives or if it becomes unavailable in the interim.
> 
> We really did not have dinner plans and I was still full from lunch so DH came home with an ice cream cake and presents.  So all in all it was a nice birthday.
> 
> Back at work today.  Really don't feel like being here though.  The building is closed again to the public so that is nice.
> 
> We still have not decided on what we are going to do about Thanksgiving. Something tells me we will still do our marathon drive to my husband's family and then drive back to have dinner with my family.
> 
> We do dressing with just the basics. My mom usually makes the dressing and she is not very adventurous in her cooking so it is basically bread crumbs, eggs, onions, celery, turkey stock, and seasoning.  Although the sausage dressing sounds really good.  Being near the James River and Chesapeake Bay tributaries, oyster dressing is a big thing here.  I love oysters but not in my dressing. I guess I need to start thinking about the rest of our menu.  My mom usually cooks most of the side dishes and brings them to our house so it makes it easier.  I usually cook the turkey in my counter top turkey cooker.  It makes a very succulently moist turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I asked for the same exact thing for my birthday.  DH could not find one anywhere so he ended up ordering it from the KitchenAid website.  Hopefully it will arrive before Thanksgiving.  I have a KitchenAid stand mixer my mom gave me for a wedding present 18 years ago but it is showing it's age.
> 
> 
> 
> We flew on AA last December and they were handing them out.  I think it was the first time I have ever had them. Bought some the next time I went to the grocery store. Never have had them on SW though, maybe next time.



Belated  Glad you had such a lovely day.......oysters and crab.....lush!! Sounds delicious. And ice cream cake and presents sounds a lovely way to end the day.....

Our differences from the US to the UK are stark at times. Over here every single person I know and restaurants all do a sausage meat or similar base for stuffing.....although I was taught very early to never stuff the bird, so I never have. There are so many variations of flavours for stuffing all down to personal taste......some use chestnut stuffing which for me is rank......but its always meat based so interesting to read yours is breadcrumb based and called dressing??? 

You`d like the sausage meat based one, which isn`t really like sausages at all......very tasty and Tom reminded me I diced up bacon for last years too alongside everything else.....definitely a winner. 

Oh gosh yes, KitchenAid`s will last a lifetime. I love my stand mixers and various other gadgets from them.....I hope you get your parcel before Thanksgiving, it`ll get good use for sure 



Not big pasta eaters in this house, but we enjoyed spicy meatballs and spaghetti tonight. Very filling meal so no room for anything else. 

Still very windy here and had rain most of the afternoon, lamps were on around 2pm as it was so dark. No walks here while it`s so windy, but we love to walk when it`s cold but sunny and crispy cold. 

Time for a cup of tea and half a cherry scone.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Love my Kitchen Aid too.  When I was doing my food blog I was gifted a Dualit hand mixer.  All our other items were Dualit so that was nice.  Then I won a Smeg stand mixer.  I offered it to DIL but she has a small one already so that beauty is still unpacked and unopened in storage.  We thought we might gift it to the local hospice when things are back to “normal”.

The cheesecake was very popular tonight.  J said like eating a giant biscuit.

Could not find all my piping nozzles (must be in last box high up in Em’s garage) so cream has lines not swirls!

That birthday sounded very relaxed and enjoyable Cam. Do miss eating out at the moment.

We had a walk this afternoon.  Next village from us - Gawsworth - very pretty and only small.  Has a Tudor Old Hall, a new Hall that has been converted to apartments and a lot of very old cottages.  Luckily got home before some rain came.


----------



## macraven

I know what a Kitchen Aid is but the other appliances I assume are used in baking.

Guess you can tell I’m not a baker.

Those days are far behind me once the kids grew up.

The most I do for making desserts are chocolate chip cookies.

When we want cake, I shop at Publix and buy two slices.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I know what a Kitchen Aid is but the other appliances I assume are used in baking.
> 
> Guess you can tell I’m not a baker.
> 
> Those days are far behind me once the kids grew up.
> 
> The most I do for making desserts are chocolate chip cookies.
> 
> When we want cake, I shop at Publix and buy two slices.



I`m not the best baker in the world, but I do like trying. 

Flourless chocolate cake has been requested this weekend by Kyle.....so flourless chocolate cake it is. Will use the new hand mixer. I know you know this, but I hate chocolate cake but I`m really good at making them somehow......especially the flourless one. Very rich and gooey....they love it! 

Might make a coconut lime loaf too, I like that. 

I love Publix cakes! Had the second best Dutch Apple Pie I`ve ever eaten from Publix.......delicious. 

Sitting watching old episodes of Taggart........getting through them all.......


----------



## mckennarose

Realfoodfans said:


> @mckennarose fish pie is a selection of fish and prawns in a savoury bechamel sauce topped with mashed potatoes - I put a sprinkling of cheese and breadcrumbs on the very top for some crispness.


Sounds delicious!  I'm the fish eater in my house, but I wonder if I could get my hubby and youngest dd to try it.  The only time we make fish where everyone eats it is our Vigilia de Natale; Italian Christmas Eve.  I do make fish other times of the year and give some to my dad.  He loves fish!  But my mom is allergic so she doesn't cook it.


keishashadow said:


> Masks will now be required indoors when members of different households mix, even if they can maintain 6 feet of distance. This applies in public places like bars and restaurants as well as in private homes...”


I'm annoyed by the new restrictions.  I am all for masks, and being aware and careful, but it's crossing the line for the government to tell me what I should do in my own home.  We are already super careful and know how to stay safe.  We learned all this months ago when we were a hot spot in my county and we've not changed how we do things and rarely get together since all this started.  

Levine also said that anytime you're out of your home you should be wearing a mask.  I frequently take my dogs for walks without a mask on.  I keep one in my pocket in case I need it, but walking outside with no one around doesn't seem to warrant wearing a mask.

I think Wolf only wants to keep people from traveling for vacation or holidays.  This was in our paper today "Under the orders, people who plan to visit Pennsylvania should get a negative test result for COVID-19 at least three days before visiting and anyone who travels out of state and returns should quarantine for two weeks, Levine said. *The order does not apply to people who commute out of state for work.*"

If you knew the amount of people in my area that work in the city or vice versa, he would've put a restriction on that!  You cannot drive anywhere here without seeing a NY or NJ plate.  Hubby's company is based in NY and he just had another team leave today who was from NY and here since Monday.  





schumigirl said:


> We make a sausagemeat stuffing, but cook it separately, never put anything inside the turkey for Christmas......
> 
> I add the green part of the leeks diced small, cranberries and lots of black pepper....it`s a bit like a meat loaf as we slice it and Tom loves it cold for the next few days, so I make a lot of it!


I've never had a sausage stuffing.  We usually make a regular stuffing with onions and celery, and my mom makes a separate dressing with cranberries.


cam757 said:


> Hope everyone is well. I had a nice day off yesterday. Spent a low key covid birthday with my mom and son.


Happy Belated Birthday!


schumigirl said:


> Oh gosh yes, KitchenAid`s will last a lifetime. I love my stand mixers and various other gadgets from them.


I LOVE my KitchenAid stand mixer too!  It's a work horse for sure.  I have some attachments to go with it; spiralizer and sheeter, but I don't use them often.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## Lynne G

Ah, DisneyLife happy tonight.  

With a full belly, I am too. Eggs, ham, and red pepper home fries. And bacon too. Yep, a breakfast meal for dinner, but a one pot meal, and all eat, well, no ham or scrambled eggs for little one. Good to have a hot meal, as very cool out.

But had a windy and very cool feeling lunchtime walk. May ask little one to braid my hair. Even tied up, that wind, ooh made it feel even cooler.

And yes, very dark out, so what is good after that big dinner? Ah yes. Tea! Sipping and screen watching evening. Ahhhhh.


----------



## Charade67

Very quick good evening. Nothing much to talk about today.



keishashadow said:


> Masks will now be required indoors when members of different households mix, even if they can maintain 6 feet of distance. This applies in public places like bars and restaurants as well as in private homes...”


 How on earth can they enforce that in private homes?



snowpack said:


> We go total carbs on Thanksgiving - stuffing, mashed taters with gravy, yams and copycat Red Lobster Cheddar biscuits. Next Thursday needs to get here quicker.


Same here.  Too many carbs, but at least we only do it twice a year. 



Monykalyn said:


> All this talk of dinner-forgot to eat.


 I don't think I have ever forgotten to eat. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Struggling what to get DS & DIL for Christmas. Always do stockings of sweets, socks etc but would like to do a basket of baby things. Will be about 18 weeks then - do you think too early?


 I like Lynne's idea of books.  I think bath and safety items would be good too. 



cam757 said:


> Hope everyone is well. I had a nice day off yesterday. Spent a low key covid birthday with my mom and son.


 Happy birthday!



Realfoodfans said:


> The cheesecake was very popular tonight. J said like eating a giant biscuit.


Looks really good. 



macraven said:


> I know what a Kitchen Aid is but the other appliances I assume are used in baking.
> 
> Guess you can tell I’m not a baker.
> 
> Those days are far behind me once the kids grew up.
> 
> The most I do for making desserts are chocolate chip cookies.
> 
> When we want cake, I shop at Publix and buy two slices.


I like to bake, but usually only do it for a larger group. With just 3 family members, and usually only 2 at home, we end up with way more dessert than we need. 



mckennarose said:


> Levine also said that anytime you're out of your home you should be wearing a mask. I frequently take my dogs for walks without a mask on. I keep one in my pocket in case I need it, but walking outside with no one around doesn't seem to warrant wearing a mask.


 I'll wear a mask outside if other people are around, but not if I am alone.

I'll tell my stuffing/dressing story. A few years ago we were having Thanksgiving dinner with friends.  I was on my second helping of dressing (it was really good) and talking about how I never liked it when I was little. I explained that my mom always made Stove Top stuffing and I hated it.  I was going on about how horrible it was. My friend didn't say a word, but walked over to the pantry, pulled out a box of Stove Top, and placed it on the counter. I couldn't believe it. He then confessed that he didn't just make it as is. He added other things to it to make it taste so much better. 

I am off to a late dinner of Mexican food.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Ah, DisneyLife happy tonight.
> 
> With a full belly, I am too. Eggs, ham, and red pepper home fries. And bacon too. Yep, a breakfast meal for dinner, but a one pot meal, and all eat, well, no ham or scrambled eggs for little one. Good to have a hot meal, as very cool out.
> 
> But had a windy and very cool feeling lunchtime walk. May ask little one to braid my hair. Even tied up, that wind, ooh made it feel even cooler.
> 
> And yes, very dark out, so what is good after that big dinner? Ah yes. Tea! Sipping and screen watching evening. Ahhhhh.
> 
> View attachment 539147



We did breakfast for dinner also Lynne!!!!!

Eggs, sausage, bacon and toast and chocolate milk!!!


----------



## Lynne G

See, great minds think alike, DisneyLife!  Funny as well, as little one had chocolate milk.  

That is funny, Charade. I have never bought that box.  Always a bag, and add my onions and celery and some broth, then bake it.  Only seem to do it this time of year.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Sounds delicious!  I'm the fish eater in my house, but I wonder if I could get my hubby and youngest dd to try it.  The only time we make fish where everyone eats it is our Vigilia de Natale; Italian Christmas Eve.  I do make fish other times of the year and give some to my dad.  He loves fish!  But my mom is allergic so she doesn't cook it.
> 
> I'm annoyed by the new restrictions.  I am all for masks, and being aware and careful, but it's crossing the line for the government to tell me what I should do in my own home.  We are already super careful and know how to stay safe.  We learned all this months ago when we were a hot spot in my county and we've not changed how we do things and rarely get together since all this started.
> 
> Levine also said that anytime you're out of your home you should be wearing a mask.  I frequently take my dogs for walks without a mask on.  I keep one in my pocket in case I need it, but walking outside with no one around doesn't seem to warrant wearing a mask.
> 
> I think Wolf only wants to keep people from traveling for vacation or holidays.  This was in our paper today "Under the orders, people who plan to visit Pennsylvania should get a negative test result for COVID-19 at least three days before visiting and anyone who travels out of state and returns should quarantine for two weeks, Levine said. *The order does not apply to people who commute out of state for work.*"
> 
> If you knew the amount of people in my area that work in the city or vice versa, he would've put a restriction on that!  You cannot drive anywhere here without seeing a NY or NJ plate.  Hubby's company is based in NY and he just had another team leave today who was from NY and here since Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had a sausage stuffing.  We usually make a regular stuffing with onions and celery, and my mom makes a separate dressing with cranberries.
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday!
> 
> I LOVE my KitchenAid stand mixer too!  It's a work horse for sure.  I have some attachments to go with it; spiralizer and sheeter, but I don't use them often.




I think you`d like it......it really is delicious. I`ve never heard of stuffing with no meat, but would certainly give it a try for sure......anything with cranberries in I usually enjoy.

I very rarely use the attachments except the dough hook now and again, but the machines themselves are excellent.




Lynne G said:


> Ah, DisneyLife happy tonight.
> 
> With a full belly, I am too. Eggs, ham, and red pepper home fries. And bacon too. Yep, a breakfast meal for dinner, but a one pot meal, and all eat, well, no ham or scrambled eggs for little one. Good to have a hot meal, as very cool out.
> 
> But had a windy and very cool feeling lunchtime walk. May ask little one to braid my hair. Even tied up, that wind, ooh made it feel even cooler.
> 
> And yes, very dark out, so what is good after that big dinner? Ah yes. Tea! Sipping and screen watching evening. Ahhhhh.
> 
> View attachment 539147




It`s been very windy here too last few days, and colder weather coming in now.....I think we`ll feel the change as it`s been so mild. 





Charade67 said:


> Very quick good evening. Nothing much to talk about today.
> 
> How on earth can they enforce that in private homes?
> 
> Same here.  Too many carbs, but at least we only do it twice a year.
> 
> I don't think I have ever forgotten to eat.
> 
> I like Lynne's idea of books.  I think bath and safety items would be good too.
> 
> Happy birthday!
> 
> Looks really good.
> 
> I like to bake, but usually only do it for a larger group. With just 3 family members, and usually only 2 at home, we end up with way more dessert than we need.
> 
> I'll wear a mask outside if other people are around, but not if I am alone.
> 
> I'll tell my stuffing/dressing story. A few years ago we were having Thanksgiving dinner with friends.  I was on my second helping of dressing (it was really good) and talking about how I never liked it when I was little. I explained that my mom always made Stove Top stuffing and I hated it.  I was going on about how horrible it was. My friend didn't say a word, but walked over to the pantry, pulled out a box of Stove Top, and placed it on the counter. I couldn't believe it. He then confessed that he didn't just make it as is. He added other things to it to make it taste so much better.
> 
> I am off to a late dinner of Mexican food.



lol....I thought that too......I think maybe once I forgot to eat......never made that mistake again! 

I`m guessing Stove Top is like a ready made boxed stuffing? There is one over here called Paxo......some folks use it and that`s what they think stuffing is. It`s completely rank.....we went to my aunt`s one year for Christmas when I was a child and that`s what she served. Mum tried to tell me not to try it, but I did. Never forgot that awful plastic taste.......




Well, cancelled our grocery delivery this morning, we just don`t need that much, so heading out to get fresh produce and some bits and bobs. 

Had another wild and woolly night last night, heavy rain woke us up a couple of times, this morning seems calmer but a little colder. Don`t mind that so much. Plan to sort out some boxes in the attic today.......I thought i had sorted out all my books into shelves earlier this year, but we came across three more boxes, so will sort them out today......I hate to part with any books, but will weed out some I genuinely will never look at again.

My gang want fish and chips from the chip shop tonight, so fish and chips it is. Only need to warm the plates for that and set the table. 









































​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.  Bright day here.  Up early (couldn’t get back to sleep).  So laundry done and ironing.  Kev and Em did the school runs so I hoovered when they’d gone.  Old flowers disposed of and surfaces cleaned.  All near snd tidy for the rest of the day.  Hoping to find enthusiasm to make a pie for tonight.  Pizza for L who will not eat pastry.

Had Amazon delivery just before 9pm and parcel was empty.  Of course driver just knocks and leaves. One item was a book I’m waiting for to join Church book club.  Poem a day throughout Advent.  Can’t fault Amazon customer service immediately another ordered to be here by Saturday and refunds on other items which were third party.

Love the chat on stuffing.  Regular accompaniment to our weekly roast chicken as littles love it made into meatball shapes.  Do you have sausage rolls there?  Again homemade are popular in this home.  Butchers (gluten free so no filler) sausage meat makes all the difference. Flaky pastry casing.

Em has an online meeting shortly and we are off to collect an order from Toolststation then a couple of grocery items from a small store.

Nowhere near us to get a take out coffee so will be  quick trip and back home.

Did not persuade Kev to set up the porch Christmas lights yesterday so gently mention that again later!


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> I`m guessing Stove Top is like a ready made boxed stuffing?


You are correct.


Apparently people like it. I thought it was revolting when I was a kid. I don’t know what my friend did to it, but he made it taste really good.

Why am I awake at 5:40? Oh yeah, I have a cat. I’m going to try to get back to sleep for an hour or so until I have to get up for real.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Morning all.  Bright day here.  Up early (couldn’t get back to sleep).  So laundry done and ironing.  Kev and Em did the school runs so I hoovered when they’d gone.  Old flowers disposed of and surfaces cleaned.  All near snd tidy for the rest of the day.  Hoping to find enthusiasm to make a pie for tonight.  Pizza for L who will not eat pastry.
> 
> Had Amazon delivery just before 9pm and parcel was empty.  Of course driver just knocks and leaves. One item was a book I’m waiting for to join Church book club.  Poem a day throughout Advent.  Can’t fault Amazon customer service immediately another ordered to be here by Saturday and refunds on other items which were third party.
> 
> Love the chat on stuffing.  Regular accompaniment to our weekly roast chicken as littles love it made into meatball shapes.  Do you have sausage rolls there?  Again homemade are popular in this home.  Butchers (gluten free so no filler) sausage meat makes all the difference. Flaky pastry casing.
> 
> Em has an online meeting shortly and we are off to collect an order from Toolststation then a couple of grocery items from a small store.
> 
> Nowhere near us to get a take out coffee so will be  quick trip and back home.
> 
> Did not persuade Kev to set up the porch Christmas lights yesterday so gently mention that again later!




Home made sausage rolls here too....although M&S are a good stand by for a lot of guests, not something to worry about this year for us.

Love stuffing, but for some reason when we do a roast on the weekend, we never do stuffing....tend to keep it for Christmas, but it`s so good!! Meat stuffing of course.

And funny again, waiting for the next books to come through for our book group....sadly still on zoom, but better than nothing. Canterbury Tales wasn`t a hit with the others, only two of us completed it. Needless to say, I didn`t get to choose the next book.....

Hope you have as gorgeous a day as we have here....sun is shining but quite chilly by the sea. 






Charade67 said:


> You are correct.
> 
> View attachment 539187
> Apparently people like it. I thought it was revolting when I was a kid. I don’t know what my friend did to it, but he made it taste really good.
> 
> Why am I awake at 5:40? Oh yeah, I have a cat. I’m going to try to get back to sleep for an hour or so until I have to get up for real.




Oh yes Charade, I`m sure I`ve seen that in grocery stores over there.....along with something called hamburger helper or server........yes, can`t imagine it being very appetising. Sometimes adding a few ingredients to something can make a difference. 




Been out to several places this morning.......it`s always amazing how many things you pick up you don`t need. But, things never go wrong. 

Did by a new large stock pot, needed one for a while, so got it now. 

Now to think of lunch.......fancy a sausage roll but too long to make, so maybe a grilled sandwich will do.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, the ever popular sandwich for older one.  A grilled cheese, sometimes with meat in it.  

Oops. Good Morning to Schumi, Julie and Charade..

All but little one will eat fried fish, the chips, yes. She is fond of a good serving of chips, our french fries. No idea what lunch or dinner, or even breakfast, is today.

Ack, Charade, early not good, hope you got back to sleep.  Me, alarm is more than two hours ago, so yeah, I can’t go back to sleep.  But did get tomorrow off, so woot!  Yes I will go back to sleep then, hopefully after alarm goes off for DH.  

But, as it is a Thirsty Thursday, already on my second cup of tea. Hope Julie got some warm coffee already.  

Yep, every time we go out for grocery, we get stuff that was not planned, Schumi. But all does get eaten.  As it is towards the end of the week, I can see family saying we need more food. There is a bit of soup left, so if little one does not spy it for breakfast, well, brunch, maybe will be my lunch, and a salad. Still have some fresh vegetables.

Thus, as all talk of food, need to see what for quick breakfast.  But need that reminder it’s a Thirsty Thursday?



Drink up, yep, a Thirsty Thursday is upon us.

A terrific Thursday to the homies.  

And even with a day off tomorrow,


----------



## Realfoodfans

Was so nice out @schumigirl so diversion to the park where we met DS and DIL last week for a stroll with Louie. So busy lots of pram pushers and dog walkers and the local football team (saved from bankruptcy recently) in training cross country running.

Funny you cancelling your groceries as I’ve done the same for next week.  Cupboards and fridge groaning with food.  Instead will just use our little shop for milk etc and plan to go to M&S next week to look for treats and freezer items.

Quick cheese omelette for lunch as Kev is going over to help DS get furniture down to the garage that they have sold so buyer doesn’t need to enter house.  They are terribly, terribly house proud.  Unbelievably so and get teased by friends and neighbours as both exactly the same.  Beautiful to look at and they are very welcoming with guests but can make you slightly uneasy in case you were to spill something!  They decided to buy larger sofa for the living room of their new house after decorating.  Due in a couple of weeks so put their (as new) two sofas on eBay and sold immediately.  Will manage with sofa from another room until the new one arrives.

So still no Christmas lights on the porch! Will keep quiet about that today.

Hope Cam got more sleep.  Think a lot of us struggle with good sleep.

An hour on my own on the jigsaw when he’s gone I think before school pick up.


----------



## macraven

A good Thursday morning to all the homies!

Sounds like many are up and busy already.

No excitement in my household today which is always a good thing.
But I think it is getting near for happy smiles from Kyle as his car is finally arriving.
That man must have a lot of patience waiting this long for his new ordered car to arrive

Schumi, you’ll have to fill us in on who gets to test drive Kyle’s car second

My money is on you .....mom’s are always the one sons turn to first

Laundry day for me
One of the cats puked on my bed.


----------



## Lynne G

Ick Mac.  But a very good reason to wash the sheets.  

Well, bagel and cream cheese was breakfast. Fresh baked bagels need to be eaten quick. Not to say, there was only two left.

A what for lunch.  Soup was claimed, so that’s out.  Hey, DH needs gas for his truck, if he’s out at lunchtime, maybe he will bring lunch.  Time to hint, and hopefully a not yet like Julie’s request for porch decor.


----------



## macraven

Lynne I just changed the sheets last night and found the surprise this morning.

Do have to say cat puke is a lot easier to clean up than kid puke....

When my boys were littles (and even in the upper grades)
when they felt bad during the night, they came to wake me up.
They cried and then puked on me/bed
I’m sure I am not the only mom that went thru that.

I was so glad when those days were over.

Cat puke is a lot easier to deal with.

Sending Mr Mac to Publix to buy dessert to go with tonight’s dinner.
I have him get the individual covered squares.

Learned not to buy a whole pie as we eat it up in two days.
We do like our sweets...and it shows


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, and nothing like cleaning up young kid vomit from the top and bottom bunk beds, and the slats between them, in the middle of the night. And starting the laundry then too.  Yeah, and I am one, that when smells or sees it, feels like I’d like to join. Ick, ick ick.  Glad to be done that.  Had a car sick dog that tossed his meal in my old car, including in the gear shift, while going to one of our first vet visits.  From that day on, no food for him for many an hour before a vet visit. 

And with that icky talk, change of topic needed.

Yay, almost time for lunch, and lunchtime walk.  At least a bit warmer today.  Never mind 23 degrees when I woke up.  Sun is out, and not as windy.  Yay! ☀


----------



## mckennarose

Well, one step closer.... I got my pre approval for the meds.  Not sure what the next step is, but I'm ready to get that first injection over with so I don't stress about it.


Lynne G said:


> Never mind 23 degrees when I woke up.


Ugh, I know!  It was so cold this morning when I took the dogs out.  It's 39 now, so and improvement, but not by much.  But the sun is out and that's always good!

Taking one of my dogs for a nail trim later.  He has black nails and I can't see the quick so I'm afraid to cut his nail too far down.  But we have wood floors in most of my downstairs rooms and he's slipping too much and getting afraid to walk on some of them.  Poor guy.  Plus he needs those little tufts of fur between his pads done and I don't have the patience for it.  

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> A good Thursday morning to all the homies!
> 
> Sounds like many are up and busy already.
> 
> No excitement in my household today which is always a good thing.
> But I think it is getting near for happy smiles from Kyle as his car is finally arriving.
> That man must have a lot of patience waiting this long for his new ordered car to arrive
> 
> Schumi, you’ll have to fill us in on who gets to test drive Kyle’s car second
> 
> My money is on you .....mom’s are always the one sons turn to first
> 
> Laundry day for me
> One of the cats puked on my bed.



lol....Thanks mac......yes, I`m betting it`ll be dad that wants the second go driving it, but my money`s on me! yes, mum`s get dibs on that!

It`s been such a long time since he ordered it in August. With the pandemic, they weren`t sure if November would be realistic for delivery. 

But, Mercedes contacted him Friday to say it was arriving by ship at the port Monday, they`d get it yesterday and he picks it up Saturday!!! Yes, excited is an understatement.

This is his third brand new Mercedes from them, and hand over will be a little different. I sent you and Janet pictures of the lovely area they usually hand the car over from his last two cars purchased....they unveil the car in it`s own little private area, pull back the shiny sheet to reveal the car.  This time as the showroom is officially closed, the hand over isn`t as glamorous as usual, but he knows the car well, this is the same model, as his previous two cars from Mercedes, but it is the newer model car, and the top of the range this time around, so some new specs for him and I try not to think about the horsepower it has! Thankfully he`s never been a boy racer type of guy, but good to have the horses when you need it.

He deserves his purchase.....he works hard and loves his cars. We are so keen to drive it too. You know how long it feels we`ve waited. Of course we`ll send you pictures again......there`s a few ladies on here I promised pics to also  

Hope the kitties are ok.....and don`t puke again! At least the day can only get better......yep...... 



Want to do a quick shout out to our mate Tink1957......Vicki, hope things are good and we miss you on here.......




Waiting for them to go get fish and chips for dinner.....we`re eating early tonight as Kyle and co are heading outside to get the telescope out as sky is crystal clear...first time in ages due to cloudy weather. Too cold a hobby for me. It really is chilly out there tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ick Mac.  But a very good reason to wash the sheets.
> 
> Well, bagel and cream cheese was breakfast. Fresh baked bagels need to be eaten quick. Not to say, there was only two left.
> 
> A what for lunch.  Soup was claimed, so that’s out.  Hey, DH needs gas for his truck, if he’s out at lunchtime, maybe he will bring lunch.  Time to hint, and hopefully a not yet like Julie’s request for porch decor.



I wish I liked bagels.....love cream cheese though......hope you get something nice for lunch.




macraven said:


> Lynne I just changed the sheets last night and found the surprise this morning.
> 
> Do have to say cat puke is a lot easier to clean up than kid puke....
> 
> When my boys were littles (and even in the upper grades)
> when they felt bad during the night, they came to wake me up.
> They cried and then puked on me/bed
> I’m sure I am not the only mom that went thru that.
> 
> I was so glad when those days were over.
> 
> Cat puke is a lot easier to deal with.
> 
> Sending Mr Mac to Publix to buy dessert to go with tonight’s dinner.
> I have him get the individual covered squares.
> 
> Learned not to buy a whole pie as we eat it up in two days.
> We do like our sweets...and it shows




Oh gosh yes.....I bought a whole load of individual dessert dishes, so I could make smaller cheesecakes and similar.....if I made a full size one.....we`d eat it!! 

Hope he gets something nice!!






mckennarose said:


> Well, one step closer.... I got my pre approval for the meds.  Not sure what the next step is, but I'm ready to get that first injection over with so I don't stress about it.
> 
> Ugh, I know!  It was so cold this morning when I took the dogs out.  It's 39 now, so and improvement, but not by much.  But the sun is out and that's always good!
> 
> Taking one of my dogs for a nail trim later.  He has black nails and I can't see the quick so I'm afraid to cut his nail too far down.  But we have wood floors in most of my downstairs rooms and he's slipping too much and getting afraid to walk on some of them.  Poor guy.  Plus he needs those little tufts of fur between his pads done and I don't have the patience for it.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!



That is good news mrose......all good wishes for going forward for you, and yes anything that eases stress is good......

We have 36F right now....it is chilly out there! 


Fish and chips are on their way.........


----------



## keishashadow

2nd cuppa break time here.  Beautiful sunny day, supposed to be a big change from the 30 something temps yesterday to 60’s.  Yeehaw!

Hair all done & likely nowhere to go next weekend  the mr & I are on opposite ends of spectrum as to whether the trip will go as planned.  Pinned him down to a pow-wow this weekend, going to have a bottle of wine chilled & ready to go



Realfoodfans said:


> Struggling what to get DS & DIL for Christmas. Always do stockings of sweets, socks etc but would like to do a basket of baby things. Will be about 18 weeks then - do you think too early?


Is there past precedent in your family as to what is done re presents before birth?   If so, I’d follow that.  If not, well, i’m More of the gift card to store where it can be used toward whatever purchase...in part or whole.  You can never go wrong with amazon GC imo 



schumigirl said:


> I think over here masks are being enforced and complied with in most places, but there`s always the minority who don`t think the rules apply. And glad GD is in the safe %. She`s a smart little cookie.......


Problem here is there are no broad, cohesive protocols in place; let alone enforcement of them. Recommendations are absolutely not mandates.  Sad when it’s up to WM to tell people how to safely act...via insisting on masks being donned in their stores.

Although, I have heard tell of some places where even that simple step has been politicized to point where people are getting guff for electing to wear them

County in which I had hair done yesterday is very lax on the practice.  Same town in which my eldest DS lives.  Had to request that staff/customers at beauty shop that were at nearby station within 6 foot of me put them on.   The owner came up to me quietly afterwards and thanked me.  Said she felt in a bad position & was afraid to lose clientele.   Seriously?

Appointment ran long.  Didn’t have time to make something for the mr for dinner before he had to leave for work, so I ordered a Primanti sandwich and set off to pick it up.

When i got to restaurant, thought it was closed.  2 cars in parking lot.  Walked in and several employees were crying.   I thought something bad had happened inside the restaurant.  Nope. The girls were distraught over losing their hours, again.  My heart broke for them, a stimulus package has to be implemented to help both the employees and the restuarants or they won’t have jobs when the skies do part

To their credit, our county rules have generally been better thought out than the state’s.  Majority of population followed their suggestions, that kept our area with low transmission.  Now, factor in covid fatigue/halloween & unsanctioned parties/political rallies & we are teetering here

https://www.alleghenycounty.us/uplo...t-Home to Stop Social Gatherings Advisory.pdf
Yet, more alarming stuff here ala the road to hell is paved with good intentions...

The organizers of an ‘unofficial’ senior school dance have refused to release an attendance list to the above country health department for tracing.  Note they had the event well outside our county, into the above-mentioned ‘beauty shop’ one where it’s the Wild West (or east in this case) of sorts as to covid mitigation.

https://www.post-gazette.com/news/h...g-covid-19-dance-parents/stories/202011170109


schumigirl said:


> I still have the recipe you sent me years back for cornbread.....it always turns out lovely. I sometimes add jalapenos ala 4Rivers style.....huge success.


Glad you mentioned, need to put it on menu & pick up some sour cream


cam757 said:


> I picked the first delivery time available which was this morning, so we shall see if it arrives or if it becomes unavailable in the interim.
> 
> We really did not have dinner plans and I was still full from lunch so DH came home with an ice cream cake and presents. So all in all it was a nice birthday.


Sounds like a lovely day!


cam757 said:


> Being near the James River and Chesapeake Bay tributaries, oyster dressing is a big thing here.


Love fresh oysters.  Another thing that’s very difficult to obtain here.  Quality is more miss than hit, have given up on eating the ‘at home’/


schumigirl said:


> You`d like the sausage meat based one, which isn`t really like sausages at all......very tasty and Tom reminded me I diced up bacon for last years too alongside everything else.....definitely a winner


Never tried bacon pieces in it but do tend to soften up my onions & celery in it

Thought of you the other day.  Pulled out one of those inserts that’s packed in new small appliances, one in which they toss a few recipes.

Saw most called for minced meat.  I was initially puzzled, thinking back to the mince meat (yuck) my mom would roll out now & again.  Going to guess that equates to ground meat? 


macraven said:


> Guess you can tell I’m not a baker.
> 
> Those days are far behind me once the kids grew up.


I’m more of a cooker than a baker too.  There’s a lot of time involved in decorations for many sweets, I don’t have the patience for it.  However, no complaints on my offerings .

Generally, I look upon cooking as a creative outlet, admittedly, there are days it just looms as a chore.



mckennarose said:


> The only time we make fish where everyone eats it is our Vigilia de Natale; Italian Christmas Eve. I do make fish other times of the year and give some to my dad. He loves fish! But my mom is allergic so she doesn't cook it.


I was so glad to skip that menu after I dumped the ex.   Not a calamari fan & the smoked eel, ooooh-the stuff of nightmares.  Not being snobby, I was raised knowing how to cook offal...or, as we’d call it as kids; awful.  Some it can be quite good if cooked properly

l





mckennarose said:


> I'm annoyed by the new restrictions. I am all for masks, and being aware and careful, but it's crossing the line for the government to tell me what I should do in my own home. We are already super careful and know how to stay safe. We learned all this months ago when we were a hot spot in my county and we've not changed how we do things and rarely get together since all this started.


I guess they are targeting two different groups.

The houseparty type kids homes from college...so many outbreaks traced back to halloween gatherings

Family groups, mine included, where members who don’t live in the home will be at the table.  I see my adult kids several times a week yet they don’t live “in” my house.  We will continue that status quo and hope for the best.



mckennarose said:


> *The order does not apply to people who commute out of state for work.*"


Yet another example of a half-hearted edict, bowing to those who resist any real efforts.

Figure in another two weeks, a stronger slap down will be in place.



mckennarose said:


> LOVE my KitchenAid stand mixer too! It's a work horse for sure. I have some attachments to go with it; spiralizer and sheeter, but I don't use them often.


I need to find a place for mine in my kitchen.  It’s kept in large pantry room off the kitchen.  Nine times out of ten, i’m Too lazy to drag it out of it’s cover.  Does come out for the holidays though.

Have a pasta attachment I’ve yet to master.  Do like the nut & meat grinder.  Did my own sausage once that came out well.


Charade67 said:


> How on earth can they enforce that in private homes?


Good question.  


Charade67 said:


> I never liked it when I was little. I explained that my mom always made Stove Top stuffing and I hated it. I was going on about how horrible it was. My friend didn't say a word, but walked over to the pantry, pulled out a box of Stove Top, and placed it on the counter. I couldn't believe i


That is so funny!  insert foot in mouth . Didn’t the texture off it give it away?  It tends to look like mush to me


Lynne G said:


> That is funny, Charade. I have never bought that box.


i’ve rarely used it for a few recipes as an ingredient along line of breading or topping for a dish.  A few times would use as stuffing in braciole or stuffed chicken/pork chops



schumigirl said:


> My gang want fish and chips from the chip shop tonight, so fish and chips it is. Only need to warm the plates for that and set the table.


Yum

I have a hankering for Univerals’s pizza fries.  May try to replicate them for me & tell the mr to have his way with leftover roast chicken breast


Realfoodfans said:


> Had Amazon delivery just before 9pm and parcel was empty


Oh my goodness, that’s a new one on me.  Had to be disappointing


Realfoodfans said:


> Regular accompaniment to our weekly roast chicken as littles love it made into meatball shapes.


My mom made what we called “stuffing balls”.  Hmmm, you may have inspired me to whip a few up for the table.


Charade67 said:


> I don’t know what my friend did to it, but he made it taste really good.


Magic 


schumigirl said:


> Did by a new large stock pot, needed one for a while, so got it now.


Large, Quality ones difficut to find here.  Not a fan of the aluminum ones


macraven said:


> Laundry day for me
> One of the cats puked on my bed.


You can’t come back from that lol. When I had cats in the house, always had duvets on the comforters as so much easier to wash them.


----------



## macraven

I was going to whine our temp right now is 59 and won’t hit the 60’s until after lunch but just read schumi’s post of her weather


Prediction for my area for December/January weather means I’ll wait until the months are over before I step foot outside


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> 2nd cuppa break time here.  Beautiful sunny day, supposed to be a big change from the 30 something temps yesterday to 60’s.  Yeehaw!
> 
> Hair all done & likely nowhere to go next weekend  the mr & I are on opposite ends of spectrum as to whether the trip will go as planned.  Pinned him down to a pow-wow this weekend, going to have a bottle of wine chilled & ready to go
> 
> 
> Is there past precedent in your family as to what is done re presents before birth?   If so, I’d follow that.  If not, well, i’m More of the gift card to store where it can be used toward whatever purchase...in part or whole.  You can never go wrong with amazon GC imo
> 
> 
> Problem here is there are no broad, cohesive protocols in place; let alone enforcement of them. Recommendations are absolutely not mandates.  Sad when it’s up to WM to tell people how to safely act...via insisting on masks being donned in their stores.
> 
> Although, I have heard tell of some places where even that simple step has been politicized to point where people are getting guff for electing to wear them
> 
> County in which I had hair done yesterday is very lax on the practice.  Same town in which my eldest DS lives.  Had to request that staff/customers at beauty shop that were at nearby station within 6 foot of me put them on.   The owner came up to me quietly afterwards and thanked me.  Said she felt in a bad position & was afraid to lose clientele.   Seriously?
> 
> Appointment ran long.  Didn’t have time to make something for the mr for dinner before he had to leave for work, so I ordered a Primanti sandwich and set off to pick it up.
> 
> When i got to restaurant, thought it was closed.  2 cars in parking lot.  Walked in and several employees were crying.   I thought something bad had happened inside the restaurant.  Nope. The girls were distraught over losing their hours, again.  My heart broke for them, a stimulus package has to be implemented to help both the employees and the restuarants or they won’t have jobs when the skies do part
> 
> To their credit, our county rules have generally been better thought out than the state’s.  Majority of population followed their suggestions, that kept our area with low transmission.  Now, factor in covid fatigue/halloween & unsanctioned parties/political rallies & we are teetering here
> 
> https://www.alleghenycounty.us/uplo...t-Home to Stop Social Gatherings Advisory.pdf
> Yet, more alarming stuff here ala the road to hell is paved with good intentions...
> 
> The organizers of an ‘unofficial’ senior school dance have refused to release an attendance list to the above country health department for tracing.  Note they had the event well outside our county, into the above-mentioned ‘beauty shop’ one where it’s the Wild West (or east in this case) of sorts as to covid mitigation.
> 
> https://www.post-gazette.com/news/h...g-covid-19-dance-parents/stories/202011170109
> 
> Glad you mentioned, need to put it on menu & pick up some sour cream
> 
> Sounds like a lovely day!
> 
> Love fresh oysters.  Another thing that’s very difficult to obtain here.  Quality is more miss than hit, have given up on eating the ‘at home’/
> 
> Never tried bacon pieces in it but do tend to soften up my onions & celery in it
> 
> Thought of you the other day.  Pulled out one of those inserts that’s packed in new small appliances, one in which they toss a few recipes.
> 
> Saw most called for minced meat.  I was initially puzzled, thinking back to the mince meat (yuck) my mom would roll out now & again.  Going to guess that equates to ground meat?
> 
> I’m more of a cooker than a baker too.  There’s a lot of time involved in decorations for many sweets, I don’t have the patience for it.  However, no complaints on my offerings .
> 
> Generally, I look upon cooking as a creative outlet, admittedly, there are days it just looms as a chore.
> 
> 
> I was so glad to skip that menu after I dumped the ex.   Not a calamari fan & the smoked eel, ooooh-the stuff of nightmares.  Not being snobby, I was raised knowing how to cook offal...or, as we’d call it as kids; awful.  Some it can be quite good if cooked properly
> 
> l
> I guess they are targeting two different groups.
> 
> The houseparty type kids homes from college...so many outbreaks traced back to halloween gatherings
> 
> Family groups, mine included, where members who don’t live in the home will be at the table.  I see my adult kids several times a week yet they don’t live “in” my house.  We will continue that status quo and hope for the best.
> 
> 
> Yet another example of a half-hearted edict, bowing to those who resist any real efforts.
> 
> Figure in another two weeks, a stronger slap down will be in place.
> 
> 
> I need to find a place for mine in my kitchen.  It’s kept in large pantry room off the kitchen.  Nine times out of ten, i’m Too lazy to drag it out of it’s cover.  Does come out for the holidays though.
> 
> Have a pasta attachment I’ve yet to master.  Do like the nut & meat grinder.  Did my own sausage once that came out well.
> 
> Good question.
> 
> That is so funny!  insert foot in mouth . Didn’t the texture off it give it away?  It tends to look like mush to me
> 
> i’ve rarely used it for a few recipes as an ingredient along line of breading or topping for a dish.  A few times would use as stuffing in braciole or stuffed chicken/pork chops
> 
> 
> Yum
> 
> I have a hankering for Univerals’s pizza fries.  May try to replicate them for me & tell the mr to have his way with leftover roast chicken breast
> 
> Oh my goodness, that’s a new one on me.  Had to be disappointing
> 
> My mom made what we called “stuffing balls”.  Hmmm, you may have inspired me to whip a few up for the table.
> 
> Magic
> 
> Large, Quality ones difficut to find here.  Not a fan of the aluminum ones
> 
> You can’t come back from that lol. When I had cats in the house, always had duvets on the comforters as so much easier to wash them.





​Have a good pow wow.....

You`ll love sausagemeat stuffing balls.......very moreish! yes Amazon GC are what we have bought a lot of this year. Handy for all.....except my mother who still asks if we`ve ordered from that "amazing" place again......lol....not that I`d give my mother a GC.....but you know.....they are well received by all. 

Awful to hear of the restaurant staff so upset. So many are suffering badly through all of this, it`s horrific. No wonder food banks are getting so busy. 

Mince meat is quite a cheap product. It`s fine if it`s good quality and is used a lot for lasagne, mince and gravy (cottage pie) and burgers. We tend to get good steak minced from the butcher so we know it`s better quality....but it`s relatively cheap if it`s just the regular stuff from supermarkets. Yes, I`m a better cook than baker too, but I do try.......

I keep thinking of doing pizza fries, but never get around to it........let me know how they turn out if you do........

Happy new lovely hair do`....... 





macraven said:


> I was going to whine our temp right now is 59 and won’t hit the 60’s until after lunch but just read schumi’s post of her weather
> 
> 
> Prediction for my area for December/January weather means I’ll wait until the months are over before I step foot outside




lol.....we can never beat you with heat even on our best day.......but, with the cold.....yep......it really turned today. Up until now it`s been so mild, but the clouds were coming from the sea, I`m sure that wind comes straight from Siberia and aims for me! House is warm and cosy though........

You`re so used to warm weather now, I don`t blame you for hibernating when it cools down. 



Fish and chips were delicious, but so huge a portion, and we asked for the medium size fish each. Won`t eat till at least.........oh breakfast tomorrow.....


----------



## keishashadow

I can’t believe I ate the whole thing   If I squint I can smell the fog & hear the HHN chainsaws off in the far distance.

Had to laugh i was scrounging for a dish to fit in my air fryer when it hit me, use a pie pan ala the parks.  I’m slow but I eventually do get there.


macraven said:


> I was going to whine our temp right now is 59 and won’t hit the 60’s until after lunch but just read schumi’s post of her weather
> 
> 
> Prediction for my area for December/January weather means I’ll wait until the months are over before I step foot outside


Ha, a few years ago when still up north, you’d be laughing that off    We are dancing for another 60 degree day tomorrow.  happy we will only dip into the 40’s over the next two weeks.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, they look tasty, Keisha.  Great job.

Eh, pasta for us.  Last of the red sauce and made some alfresco sauce too.  Later sauce, little one would never try.  I like both sauces, so mixed them.  Yum.  And house feels cool, so time for tea.  Thirsty?  Yep.  And full.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## cam757

Happy Thursday....Thanks for all the happy birthday well wishes, it was a nice day.  The hand mixer was wrapped and on the dining room table when I got home yesterday.  Can't wait to use it.   

My tp and paper towels arrived from Amazon yesterday and I stopped by the grocery store and bought another pack of paper towels since they did have a few packs in stock.   I told my husband that I think we are good for a while, and by that I mean until spring   Everything else seemed to be adequately stock. No big meat rush like last time. Just the tp.  

I left work early to get my stitches removed from when I had my two spots removed. Still no test results. I am sure it's fine but geez, ten days is a little excessive. I had a quick parent/teacher conference call with one of my son's teachers this afternoon. He didn't do too bad this marking period but certainly could have done better.  The teacher kept calling my son Cameron, I had to correct him several times to say that I am Cameron.  I hope he was just getting ds's name mixed up with mine, since I have a boys name and he was not talking to me about some other kid. I will be so glad when he can get back into a classroom but that does not look like that will happen until mid January at the earliest. 

Very cold day here.  We had our first frost of the year, which worked out great since Thanksgiving is next week.  The frost always make the collards sweeter and there is a beautiful field of them closeby. Will buy mine from the farmer's stand next week. It will be back into the high 60s by the weekend though. 

Picked up a fried chicken family meal from a local bbq place down the road. It was pretty good and I didn't have to cook so win win.

I am watching new show on Prime, Friday Night Dinners. It's so funny. Will finish season 4 up tonight. 



macraven said:


> Belated


Thank you!!!



Lynne G said:


> Aww, great sounding birthday Cam. Yeah, stinks to be back to routine. And yep, seeing even more blank shelves nowadays. I think we are good for a couple more weeks, so when going out, if see either kind of papers, will most likely buy it.



It was nice. Thanks! Hopefully the tp situation will not get any worse since people have been stocking up through the summer. 



schumigirl said:


> Our differences from the US to the UK are stark at times. Over here every single person I know and restaurants all do a sausage meat or similar base for stuffing.....although I was taught very early to never stuff the bird, so I never have. There are so many variations of flavours for stuffing all down to personal taste......some use chestnut stuffing which for me is rank......but its always meat based so interesting to read yours is breadcrumb based and called dressing???



Yes, we call it dressing. Stuffing is what we call it when it is cooked in the bird. You know, I am not sure if breadcrumbs is the right term.  Small chunks of bread I guess you would say??  My mom cheats and buys the bags of Pepperidge Farm Bread Crumbs for dressing. I don't think it is seasoned. It is just dried chunks of bread and she adds the ingredients.



schumigirl said:


> I love Publix cakes! Had the second best Dutch Apple Pie I`ve ever eaten from Publix.......delicious.


My husband loves their Key Lime Pie.



mckennarose said:


> Happy Belated Birthday!



Thanks!!



mckennarose said:


> I LOVE my KitchenAid stand mixer too! It's a work horse for sure. I have some attachments to go with it; spiralizer and sheeter, but I don't use them often.



I have a meat grinder attachment that I have had for several years. I used it for the first time this spring when there was a meat shortage and you could not find ground beef in the store. I bought a chuck roast and ground it up myself. Worked perfectly. 




Charade67 said:


> Happy birthday!


Thanks!!



Charade67 said:


> I explained that my mom always made Stove Top stuffing and I hated it.



Oh gosh, I am one of those who likes Stove Top. My husband doesn't so I rarely buy it. There is a swiss chicken recipe that my mom made when I was a kid that used Stove Top. I loved it. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Can’t fault Amazon customer service immediately another ordered to be here by Saturday and refunds on other items which were third party.



They do have great customer service. Never have had to argue with them about refunds.



keishashadow said:


> Love fresh oysters. Another thing that’s very difficult to obtain here. Quality is more miss than hit, have given up on eating the ‘at home’/



Yes, we are lucky this time of year. I have missed the big oyster roasts that different clubs have for fundraisers during the fall. Hopefully, next year. All the beer and roasted oysters you can consume. Makes for a fun afternoon.


----------



## snowpack

I'm pooped tonight, but thought I would share my gourmet meal tonight.  Made spaghetti and garlic bread for the guys; myself I had half a box of licorice and a smirnoff ice.


----------



## macraven

Red or black licorice?

I favor the black in case you are handing some out..


----------



## Charade67

Quick good evening. I am trying to shake a headache. I just took some Tylenol. Hope that helps. 



schumigirl said:


> Oh yes Charade, I`m sure I`ve seen that in grocery stores over there.....along with something called hamburger helper or server........yes, can`t imagine it being very appetising. Sometimes adding a few ingredients to something can make a difference.


 Yep, Hamburger Helper. It's not great, but not the worst thing I've eaten. 



Lynne G said:


> Ack, Charade, early not good, hope you got back to sleep.


Thanks. I managed to get back to sleep for a little over an hour, but I had several weird dreams.  One was about  a high school classmate I haven't thought about in years. His name is Jack, but some kids called him Jacket Jack becasue he wore the same jacket every day no matter what the weather. He was very smart, but socially awkward. Possibly on the spectrum. I dreamed that I was reading a story about him in a magazine. He had become a famous engineer. When I woke up I looked him up on Facebook.  He didn't become and engineer. He is an actuary. 



macraven said:


> Laundry day for me
> One of the cats puked on my bed.


Ick. Caspian seems to favor the carpet, even when he is just inches away from the kitchen floor. 



mckennarose said:


> Well, one step closer.... I got my pre approval for the meds. Not sure what the next step is, but I'm ready to get that first injection over with so I don't stress about it.


Great news. Hopefully the injections won't be too difficult and won't cause much anxiety. 



keishashadow said:


> I’m more of a cooker than a baker too. There’s a lot of time involved in decorations for many sweets, I don’t have the patience for it.


I usually stick to simple things. If I try to get fancy they never look good. The food tastes fine, it just doesn't look pretty. I have a few things i make that people think I spent a lot of time on. I don't corrrect them.



keishashadow said:


> That is so funny! insert foot in mouth . Didn’t the texture off it give it away? It tends to look like mush to me


It had been so long since I ate Stove Top that I didn't remember what the texture was like. 



cam757 said:


> My tp and paper towels arrived from Amazon yesterday


Yay! I was in Walmart to day. No TP and only a few rolls of cheap, store brand paper towels. 


Good night everybody.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, getting late for me too.


----------



## macraven

No night light tonight?

I had to use my phone flashlight so I wouldn't trip on the steps.


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha those look fabulous! And nice idea on using the container......yes, I can hear those chainsaws......lol.......


@cam757 we love Friday night dinner! One of the funniest shows ever, but describe it to someone and they‘ll look at you like you’re odd. First thing I saw the dad Martin in was Chernobyl and we hated him in it......but he’s so funny in this........squirrel anyone.......lol........
Glad the stitches came out ok......never fun! And yes, dinner sounded so good!



Charade......dreams are so funny at times! I often wonder what is in our minds to come up with some of them.......hope the headache clears up......






macraven said:


> No night light tonight?
> 
> I had to use my phone flashlight so I wouldn't trip on the steps.



even I had to stumble my way in tonight.......pitch black over here right now.......



Wide awake club here.......had a cup of tea in the kitchen and now debating whether to go back to bed or not bother.....almost 5am, would be getting up in an hour........

I’ll have another cup of tea and think about it.......busy day tomorrow so really should be sleeping........


----------



## macraven

I had to look twice to what time it was when I saw your post.. 

Your early bird posting caught me looking at the clock thinking it was early morning here.
Like in “ have I been up all night”...


----------



## macraven

Think Schumi is catching zzzzz’s


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I had to look twice to what time it was when I saw your post..
> 
> Your early bird posting caught me looking at the clock thinking it was early morning here.
> Like in “ have I been up all night”...





macraven said:


> Think Schumi is catching zzzzz’s




lol......yes, it`s not usual for me to be around at that time of the night......I enjoy my sleep too much usually! And yes, I did get back to sleep.....we have a huge comfy sofa over by the windows in the kitchen and I mistakenly got comfy on it........we never close the blinds on those bifold doors, so the security light woke me up around 6 due to a fox roaming around........that was me up after that. 




And finally Friday for those that await the end of the week........

Looks dull outside but 40 F to rise to a massive 46F later today.......time for the winter coat to come out, well maybe a winter jacket and new boots time! Always a favourite time of year. 

My friend who passed away 4 years ago, gave me as part of my Christmas the year before, a pair of red leather gloves. But, for the last two years I could only find one....I kept coming across it and thinking I had found the other. But, Tom found the other one in a box of books yesterday....no idea how it got there, but I have my gloves back she got me. I do have other gloves, but those were from her so, they were special. 

Few things going on today for us, then plan to do a charcuterie of sorts tonight for dinner. But, our deli is closed so it`s a limited selection, it`ll still be nice though. Just to decide whether it`s red or white........


































Have a wonderful Friday.................​


----------



## Disxuni

Glad you were able to catch some zzz's finally @schumigirl I hope all the homies are doing alright!

Almost at the end of school. A little over two weeks to go!

Feeling a bit meh today, but I shall truck on. I'm sure I'll feel better as the day grows on and might be just a struggle of waking up. I did go to bed later than I normally do.

TGIF for those who are working I'm sure!


----------



## keishashadow

Long drive to boonies for what I hope is final post op check with ENT today.  Sun is shining, at least will be a pleasant drive.



cam757 said:


> The hand mixer was wrapped and on the dining room table when I got home yesterday. Can't wait to use it.


Mine is decades old.  Had thought to put a request in as xmas present.  What model did you get?   Was looking at the kitchenaid version but saw mixed reviews.


cam757 said:


> I left work early to get my stitches removed from when I had my two spots removed. Still no test results. I am sure it's fine but geez, ten days is a little excessive. I had a quick parent/teacher conference call with one of my son's teachers this afternoon. He didn't do too bad this marking period but certainly could have done better. The teacher kept calling my son Cameron, I had to correct him several times to say that I am Cameron. I hope he was just getting ds's name mixed up with mine, since I have a boys name and he was not talking to me about some other kid. I will be so glad when he can get back into a classroom but that does not look like that will happen until mid January at the earliest.


That is unacceptable wait time for test results.  Lab must be slammed.  Did you try contacting dr’s office to poke them?

Ouch, how difficult is it to stay on track re a pupil’s name?   So your son is all virtual learning then?  JMHO but would think with the upheaval in. Place, they’d go with a pass/fail system.


macraven said:


> Red or black licorice?
> 
> I favor the black in case you are handing some out..


You are only the 2nd person, other than my Dad, who I know that enjoys black version


Charade67 said:


> I have a few things i make that people think I spent a lot of time on. I don't corrrect them.


Nor should you 


schumigirl said:


> Wide awake club here.......had a cup of tea in the kitchen and now debating whether to go back to bed or not bother.....almost 5am, would be getting up in an hour........


Same here but I reached over & grabbed the tv remote.  Not sure who growled louder...the mr or the dog.  Both are still zonked out


schumigirl said:


> But, Tom found the other one in a box of books yesterday....no idea how it got there, but I have my gloves back she got me. I do have other gloves, but those were from her so, they were special.


That’s a very good sign . Happy for you


Disxuni said:


> Almost at the end of school. A little over two weeks to go!


Sweeeeeet!  As in you are completely done?


----------



## Disxuni

@keishashadow I WISH! But that will be next semester technically. So, at least it's soon.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, so nice to be a lady of leisure today.  Little one has an early class, so no quiet house today.  Older one said hello, a few minutes ago, as he’s got classes this morning too, but his first class is later than little one’s first.

Ah yes, a Friday. Alarm went off, I stayed in bed. Long shower, then started the wash. Made some tea, and relaxing. Woot! My kind of Friday.

Yay, yep little one is done her semester in two weeks too, Dix. I know she is looking forward to her longer winter break. I think next semester is still going to be virtual, as I doubt the City’s restrictions will be lifted by the time they start. At least maybe start as virtual. Older one started later than little one, so he has three more weeks. And a smile from little one, as today is her last classes for the semester. She gets all of next week off, older one only gets Thursday and Friday. But he goes back to classes the following week, little one will be in finals. Me, still shocked little one just finished her sophomore year. A junior in the Spring. Time is indeed passing fast. Older one is in the eh, no need to finish my studies in 4 years. So, will have both kids in college next year too. Sigh. Very different kid.

Cam, glad your stitches are out, and kids, wishing them happy, as yes, the change to virtual has been much harder for some. Hugs. And yeah, I expect a pass/ fail too. I am thankful both kids have taken to this change easily.

Keiaha, hope all goes well with your trip to day. Ack, to be far enough away, hike to the medical visit. Flying color passing, hope for ya.

DH had a very early medical visit today too. Says next time, they do a virus test. Think that will be his third or fourth. That, I am thankful, each one has come back negative. We are hunkering down most of the time now. Trying to be safe when out and about, which has been much shorter times, and not as many times, as we used to. No indoor dining, that we had done before either, so far. We find when out and about, most wear masks right, but was shocked to see one with no mask three times so far, but the other not wearing right, are generally the few I see too. And happy to see quite a few hand sanitizers in stores, and try hard not to be there when crowded. And sometimes, I get annoyed when clearly, the person behind me does not measure distance very well. Stink eye one time, as way too close for my comfort. Tried to move further up. One time, he was so close, hit me with his cart, twice. That got a stink eye and comment. But glad most of the time, other people respect their fellow person.

Yay, yesterday some parcels arrived, and got notices for pick up today. Almost done what I need for presents. Couple more to arrive next week, with one delayed into the middle of December. Oh well. At least they let me know a few times, about the delay. And should be in time for Christmas.

Ah, DH is back, so time for some breakfast. And more tea.

Fabulous Friday.  And yay, the weekend has started for me!


----------



## schumigirl

Disxuni said:


> Glad you were able to catch some zzz's finally @schumigirl I hope all the homies are doing alright!
> 
> Almost at the end of school. A little over two weeks to go!
> 
> Feeling a bit meh today, but I shall truck on. I'm sure I'll feel better as the day grows on and might be just a struggle of waking up. I did go to bed later than I normally do.
> 
> TGIF for those who are working I'm sure!



Thanks Disxuni......hope you feel better soon, and not too long to go now till end of school.......





keishashadow said:


> View attachment 539361
> 
> Long drive to boonies for what I hope is final post op check with ENT today.  Sun is shining, at least will be a pleasant drive.
> 
> 
> Mine is decades old.  Had thought to put a request in as xmas present.  What model did you get?   Was looking at the kitchenaid version but saw mixed reviews.
> 
> That is unacceptable wait time for test results.  Lab must be slammed.  Did you try contacting dr’s office to poke them?
> 
> Ouch, how difficult is it to stay on track re a pupil’s name?   So your son is all virtual learning then?  JMHO but would think with the upheaval in. Place, they’d go with a pass/fail system.
> 
> You are only the 2nd person, other than my Dad, who I know that enjoys black version
> 
> Nor should you
> 
> Same here but I reached over & grabbed the tv remote.  Not sure who growled louder...the mr or the dog.  Both are still zonked out
> 
> That’s a very good sign . Happy for you
> 
> Sweeeeeet!  As in you are completely done?



Nice meme! 

Good luck with the ENT and enjoy the drive.......oh we could have chatted last night if I`d known you were awake......lol.......

Yes, I was thrilled to get my matching pair of gloves back.....





Lynne G said:


> Ooh, so nice to be a lady of leisure today.  Little one has an early class, so no quiet house today.  Older one said hello, a few minutes ago, as he’s got classes this morning too, but his first class is later than little one’s first.
> 
> Ah yes, a Friday. Alarm went off, I stayed in bed. Long shower, then started the wash. Made some tea, and relaxing. Woot! My kind of Friday.
> 
> Yay, yep little one is done her semester in two weeks too, Dix. I know she is looking forward to her longer winter break. I think next semester is still going to be virtual, as I doubt the City’s restrictions will be lifted by the time they start. At least maybe start as virtual. Older one started later than little one, so he has three more weeks. And a smile from little one, as today is her last classes for the semester. She gets all of next week off, older one only gets Thursday and Friday. But he goes back to classes the following week, little one will be in finals. Me, still shocked little one just finished her sophomore year. A junior in the Spring. Time is indeed passing fast. Older one is in the eh, no need to finish my studies in 4 years. So, will have both kids in college next year too. Sigh. Very different kid.
> 
> Cam, glad your stitches are out, and kids, wishing them happy, as yes, the change to virtual has been much harder for some. Hugs. And yeah, I expect a pass/ fail too. I am thankful both kids have taken to this change easily.
> 
> Keiaha, hope all goes well with your trip to day. Ack, to be far enough away, hike to the medical visit. Flying color passing, hope for ya.
> 
> DH had a very early medical visit today too. Says next time, they do a virus test. Think that will be his third or fourth. That, I am thankful, each one has come back negative. We are hunkering down most of the time now. Trying to be safe when out and about, which has been much shorter times, and not as many times, as we used to. No indoor dining, that we had done before either, so far. We find when out and about, most wear masks right, but was shocked to see one with no mask three times so far, but the other not wearing right, are generally the few I see too. And happy to see quite a few hand sanitizers in stores, and try hard not to be there when crowded. And sometimes, I get annoyed when clearly, the person behind me does not measure distance very well. Stink eye one time, as way too close for my comfort. Tried to move further up. One time, he was so close, hit me with his cart, twice. That got a stink eye and comment. But glad most of the time, other people respect their fellow person.
> 
> Yay, yesterday some parcels arrived, and got notices for pick up today. Almost done what I need for presents. Couple more to arrive next week, with one delayed into the middle of December. Oh well. At least they let me know a few times, about the delay. And should be in time for Christmas.
> 
> Ah, DH is back, so time for some breakfast. And more tea.
> 
> Fabulous Friday.  And yay, the weekend has started for me!



Glad your DH gets good results from the tests.....always a worry. 

Everyone here for the most part wears the masks and uses sanitiser going into stores....but haven`t been in too many places to get a good over view of how it is generally. 

What`s your son studying? I know you`ve said before, but it`s nice he can extend his course if he wants to. It must be tough for college kids not having the social side anymore or temporarily halted. 

Enjoy breakfast.......and hopefully some tea......




Had a busy morning and glad to be back home as it does feel very chilly out there today. Dull, grey, wintery looking and yes, cold. 

Had a delivery of smoked salmon Tom had ordered as a surprise, if it`s nice we`ll order it again for Christmas.....but time for a cup of tea now.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, some orders came that I forgot about.  Yay!  Exactly what I ordered, and one item, nicer than I thought.  Yay!  And yay for Schumi!/ delivery too.  Mine, not food, though.  

Bacon, eggs and toast. Hehe, little one had none of it. Well, I think she made a BLT. Even she is not one to pass up crispy, crunchy bacon.

Thanks Schumi, oh I have tea ready not much after I awake.  I so enjoy tea to start my day.  And well, at other times of day too.  Hope you enjoy a few cuppas of tea today.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday. I have had a lazy day so far, though I did spend part of the morning ordering some of dh's birthday and Christmas gifts. I have one more thing to buy him, but will wait and see if there is a cyber Monday deal. I still have no idea what to get for B other than a couple of gift cards.  She's also getting some mouse ears and a custom magic band for our upcoming Disney trip. 



schumigirl said:


> Charade......dreams are so funny at times! I often wonder what is in our minds to come up with some of them.......hope the headache clears up......


I'm a little scared to know what's going on in my mind.  My dreams are almost always weird, but only occasionally do I have a scary dream. 



schumigirl said:


> My friend who passed away 4 years ago, gave me as part of my Christmas the year before, a pair of red leather gloves. But, for the last two years I could only find one....I kept coming across it and thinking I had found the other. But, Tom found the other one in a box of books yesterday....no idea how it got there, but I have my gloves back she got me. I do have other gloves, but those were from her so, they were special.


Nice to have a bright spot in 2020. I know how nice it is to find something that has ben missing for a long time. Especially something of sentimental value. 



Disxuni said:


> Almost at the end of school. A little over two weeks to go!


 Yay! I think our finals are over on December 15.



keishashadow said:


> Long drive to boonies for what I hope is final post op check with ENT today. Sun is shining, at least will be a pleasant drive.


Hope you have a nice drive and the visit goes well for you.



Lynne G said:


> Me, still shocked little one just finished her sophomore year. A junior in the Spring. Time is indeed passing fast.


 I just checked B's hours and she is just 6 hours short of being a senior. She technically had a freshman semester. Then last spring and summer she was a sophomore. She started fall semester as a junior. I'm not really trying to rush her through, but if she is able to graduate next spring we will save a year of room and board fees. 



Lynne G said:


> DH had a very early medical visit today too. Says next time, they do a virus test. Think that will be his third or fourth. That, I am thankful, each one has come back negative.


Awesome news. 
Most people around here seem to be wearing masks, but just not always correctly. It really annoys me to see exposed noses or masks under the chin. 

I guess I should get up and attempt to be productive. I need to get out and buy a disposable pie pan for the apple pie I am making for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Afternoon all.  Caught up on today’s chat and have to say 3 (black) liquorice lovers here.  A few others poor sleep I see.  Definitely a problem for me.  Does not help mental well-being for sure.  Hope all medical appointments gone well and everyone heading to a peaceful weekend.  Mixer wise I love my Kitchen Aid stand mixer but my Dualit hand mixer is really light and does the jobs I need it for.

Fishy Friday here and our favourite fish & chip shop have set up online ordering but doesn’t seem to give time slots for collection so I will stick with ringing our order through and see what they say.  Will eat fairly early as children will be starving soon.

Tomorrow we are planning on going to one of our farm shops with a great butchers.  They have a lovely animal area - the children like to feed them - and a baby alpaca born this week that L wants to see.  Other than that no plans to go anywhere.

Noticed on my M&S app they are taking bookings for food shopping from now until Christmas - can still turn up and join the queue but as Em and I plan to go next Wednesday I jumped in and booked a time to arrive at the front of the queue.  Sure there will be many who have not seen that yet.

I’m feeling so tired right now - not even 5pm.  I’m desperately sorry for those living on their own during this awful time.  Could imagine just getting in my bed.  Chatted with my hairdresser friend last night he’s struggling this lockdown as the cold weather and short days is adding to his loneliness.  He was planning to meet a friend for a walk today so I will check in with him later.

Take care of yourselves.


----------



## cam757

Back at work today.  Nice and quiet, other than a couple of parent/teacher conference calls I have.  No big plans for the weekend other than cleaning the house and getting ready for Thanksgiving. DH went fishing today with his Dad and Uncle. 



schumigirl said:


> we love Friday night dinner! One of the funniest shows ever, but describe it to someone and they‘ll look at you like you’re odd. First thing I saw the dad Martin in was Chernobyl and we hated him in it......but he’s so funny in this........squirrel anyone.......lol........
> Glad the stitches came out ok......never fun! And yes, dinner sounded so good!



It is hilarious.  I looked up the cast and saw that Martin was in Chernobyl but I don't remember him. I only watched one episode. It was very good but just not something I stuck with.  My DH watched it as he works in the nuclear field and finds it all fascinating.  Martin is funny... my favorite line of his is when he gets mad...sh@$t on it.  LOL!  I finished up season 4 and that is all there is on Prime. Another one of my favorites is Derry Girls but that one is on Netflix.  A bit foul mouthed but really funny.



schumigirl said:


> My friend who passed away 4 years ago, gave me as part of my Christmas the year before, a pair of red leather gloves. But, for the last two years I could only find one....I kept coming across it and thinking I had found the other. But, Tom found the other one in a box of books yesterday....no idea how it got there, but I have my gloves back she got me. I do have other gloves, but those were from her so, they were special.



Hooray for finding the glove.  A nice gift to have to remember your friend.



Disxuni said:


> Feeling a bit meh today, but I shall truck on.


Hope you are feeling better soon!



keishashadow said:


> Mine is decades old. Had thought to put a request in as xmas present. What model did you get? Was looking at the kitchenaid version but saw mixed reviews.



I am not sure of the model but I think it is the 9 speed one.



keishashadow said:


> That is unacceptable wait time for test results. Lab must be slammed. Did you try contacting dr’s office to poke them?



Yeah, that is what I was thinking. Blood work is usually back in a day or two but this was sent to a different lab.  I didn't actually get to see my doctor yesterday, a NP took out the sutures. She said to call back next week.  I am not sure if they will put the results on the "my chart" online but I am checking periodically. I will call Monday if I don't see/hear anything today.



keishashadow said:


> Ouch, how difficult is it to stay on track re a pupil’s name? So your son is all virtual learning then? JMHO but would think with the upheaval in. Place, they’d go with a pass/fail system.



Right! Yes, our school system has been on virtual since the beginning of the school year.  They are supposed to start going 2 days a week starting mid January but I honestly don't see that happening. I would not be surprised if they did not go back at all this school year. 

From March to June of last school year, they were on a pass/fail system but this school year they reverted back to the tradition grading scale.  I think the teachers are cutting the kids a little slack but not a lot and it is probably out of frustration on their part because they have a lot of kids that are still not even turning their computers on and if they do they check in for the class and walk away or do other things. The school system did not make it mandatory for the kids to turn on their cameras and as a result the teachers can't tell if the students are actually tuned into the lecture.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Happy Friday. I have had a lazy day so far, though I did spend part of the morning ordering some of dh's birthday and Christmas gifts. I have one more thing to buy him, but will wait and see if there is a cyber Monday deal. I still have no idea what to get for B other than a couple of gift cards.  She's also getting some mouse ears and a custom magic band for our upcoming Disney trip.
> 
> I'm a little scared to know what's going on in my mind.  My dreams are almost always weird, but only occasionally do I have a scary dream.
> 
> Nice to have a bright spot in 2020. I know how nice it is to find something that has ben missing for a long time. Especially something of sentimental value.
> 
> Yay! I think our finals are over on December 15.
> 
> Hope you have a nice drive and the visit goes well for you.
> 
> I just checked B's hours and she is just 6 hours short of being a senior. She technically had a freshman semester. Then last spring and summer she was a sophomore. She started fall semester as a junior. I'm not really trying to rush her through, but if she is able to graduate next spring we will save a year of room and board fees.
> 
> Awesome news.
> Most people around here seem to be wearing masks, but just not always correctly. It really annoys me to see exposed noses or masks under the chin.
> 
> I guess I should get up and attempt to be productive. I need to get out and buy a disposable pie pan for the apple pie I am making for Thanksgiving.




It`s nice you roughly know what you`re getting for gifts.....and GC are always appreciated. 

I think Tom dreads me say in the morning I`m going to tell him about my dreams.....lol.....they are so convuluted at times I can`t even begin to describe them. Bad dreams, not very often, but when I was younger I had them often

Yes, things with sentimental value mean an awful lot to me too. I was so glad to have both. 





cam757 said:


> Back at work today.  Nice and quiet, other than a couple of parent/teacher conference calls I have.  No big plans for the weekend other than cleaning the house and getting ready for Thanksgiving. DH went fishing today with his Dad and Uncle.
> 
> 
> 
> It is hilarious.  I looked up the cast and saw that Martin was in Chernobyl but I don't remember him. I only watched one episode. It was very good but just not something I stuck with.  My DH watched it as he works in the nuclear field and finds it all fascinating.  Martin is funny... my favorite line of his is when he gets mad...sh@$t on it.  LOL!  I finished up season 4 and that is all there is on Prime. Another one of my favorites is Derry Girls but that one is on Netflix.  A bit foul mouthed but really funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray for finding the glove.  A nice gift to have to remember your friend.
> 
> 
> Hope you are feeling better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure of the model but I think it is the 9 speed one.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that is what I was thinking. Blood work is usually back in a day or two but this was sent to a different lab.  I didn't actually get to see my doctor yesterday, a NP took out the sutures. She said to call back next week.  I am not sure if they will put the results on the "my chart" online but I am checking periodically. I will call Monday if I don't see/hear anything today.
> 
> 
> 
> Right! Yes, our school system has been on virtual since the beginning of the school year.  They are supposed to start going 2 days a week starting mid January but I honestly don't see that happening. I would not be surprised if they did not go back at all this school year.
> 
> From March to June of last school year, they were on a pass/fail system but this school year they reverted back to the tradition grading scale.  I think the teachers are cutting the kids a little slack but not a lot and it is probably out of frustration on their part because they have a lot of kids that are still not even turning their computers on and if they do they check in for the class and walk away or do other things. The school system did not make it mandatory for the kids to turn on their cameras and as a result the teachers can't tell if the students are actually tuned into the lecture.



Martin was the "bad" guy at the beginning of Chernobyl, Anatoly Diatlov, who didn`t believe the worst could possibly happen and made the men go look into the core which of course sent them to their death, which would have happened anyway, but he was so arrogant. We hated him......lol......but, love him in Friday Night Dinner........yes, that became our new phrase very quickly........"***t on it" became a regular addition to our vocabulary.......lol.....love it!!! 

We thought we would hate Derry Girls given the subject matter......for us, growing up during the troubles gives us a very negative view of it all......but we loved it......so funny and very non biased...I love the girls are all in their late 20`s and early 30`s, but they play angst ridden teenagers to perfection.....and love the nun.....heck love them all as it is written so beautifully, non politically biased and downright funny. 

Sounds like a nice quiet weekend for you......




Our very own Friday night dinner.......


Selection of charcuterie and one of the gravalax packs that arrived today from Scotland. 

I do miss the deli being open for a better meat selection, but it was lovely. I was glad we didn`t put out any cheese as it was too much as it was. 

Glass of red was nice too. 

Bread is from bakery in village, not home made.....






























Rest of the night is watching Harry Potter and the Philosophers Stone.......and getting more excited for Kyle picking up his new car tomorrow......can`t wait! I`ll be a passenger in it leaving the showroom with him......Tom will follow us in our car. 

And bottle of sparkly tomorrow night to celebrate.........

Harry Potter time.......


----------



## cam757

Whelp, I had my first google meet with one of ds's teachers.  It went off without a hitch.  Very easy, just hate seeing myself on camera. 

I guess I will do bbq boneless pork ribs in the instapot for dinner, unless DH caught fish and has already made it home and cleaned everything up.  May make some whipped potatoes with my new mixer. 



schumigirl said:


> Martin was the "bad" guy at the beginning of Chernobyl, Anatoly Diatlov, who didn`t believe the worst could possibly happen and made the men go look into the core which of course sent them to their death, which would have happened anyway, but he was so arrogant. We hated him......lol......but, love him in Friday Night Dinner........yes, that became our new phrase very quickly........"***t on it" became a regular addition to our vocabulary.......lol.....love it!!!
> 
> We thought we would hate Derry Girls given the subject matter......for us, growing up during the troubles gives us a very negative view of it all......but we loved it......so funny and very non biased...I love the girls are all in their late 20`s and early 30`s, but they play angst ridden teenagers to perfection.....and love the nun.....heck love them all as it is written so beautifully, non politically biased and downright funny.



Okay, I remember him now. He was in the episode that I watched.  Yeah, not a good guy for sure. My husband has made me watch so many Russian nuclear disaster movies I am getting them confused.  I think the other one was about a Russian sub that had a catastrophic failure at sea. 

Yes, I can understand the subject matter of Derry Girls being of concern.  I am glad that they wrote it so that all could enjoy it.  I read that they are getting ready to start filming season 3 soon.  And yes, Sister Michael is hilarious. 



schumigirl said:


> Our very own Friday night dinner.......
> 
> 
> Selection of charcuterie and one of the gravalax packs that arrived today from Scotland.



Wow, that looks amazing. 

Congrats to Kyle on his new car!!


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Whelp, I had my first google meet with one of ds's teachers.  It went off without a hitch.  Very easy, just hate seeing myself on camera.
> 
> I guess I will do bbq boneless pork ribs in the instapot for dinner, unless DH caught fish and has already made it home and cleaned everything up.  May make some whipped potatoes with my new mixer.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I remember him now. He was in the episode that I watched.  Yeah, not a good guy for sure. My husband has made me watch so many Russian nuclear disaster movies I am getting them confused.  I think the other one was about a Russian sub that had a catastrophic failure at sea.
> 
> Yes, I can understand the subject matter of Derry Girls being of concern.  I am glad that they wrote it so that all could enjoy it.  I read that they are getting ready to start filming season 3 soon.  And yes, Sister Michael is hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that looks amazing.
> 
> Congrats to Kyle on his new car!!



lol.....yep, seeing yourself on camera is never fun! Neither is hearing yourself.....

Ribs or fish.....win win!!! 

He was brilliant as the arrogant boss, but excelled in playing the deluded so called expert. That show hooked us from the beginning, but yes, it was a tough show to watch. I think one of the tv channels has just remade another show on that Russian Submarine....I posted a picture in my TR of one of the actors we met in Scotland in August who was filming it locally to where my family live....he confessed to us he doesn`t last long......lol.......

Can`t wait for the next series of Derry Girls......I love poor Gerry who has his very suspicious father in law always telling him off, and it`s touching at times.....but, so funny. yes, sister michael is hilarious, a very funny show, I`m glad you enjoy it.

Thank you, we are big car folks and love to change them.....and always look forward to it.....hope you have a lovely weekend cam.......


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Well doesn’t look like much going on around here.

Really great weather here this week set a new record high of 75 woohoo the other day!!!

Just more steaks here for dinner.......sorry I love my grill and beef!!!!! 

We will make a decision this weekend to keep our Portofino Holiday trip next month or change it to another time.......

Because of the surge of the crapid 

Stills seems like we just got home from our HHN lite trip!!!


----------



## Charade67

Trying to relax after a day of errand running. Our thanksgiving hosts texted and asked what our preferred beverages were. I suggested that we provide the drinks since they are preparing most of the food. We will have 5 people in attendance and each one prefers something different. 



Realfoodfans said:


> A few others poor sleep I see. Definitely a problem for me. Does not help mental well-being for sure.


 I have been trying to improve my sleep habits. It's been a slow process. 



schumigirl said:


> I think Tom dreads me say in the morning I`m going to tell him about my dreams.....lol.....they are so convuluted at times I can`t even begin to describe them. Bad dreams, not very often, but when I was younger I had them often


My husband is the same.  I think he is a bit jealous because he rarely remembers his dreams.  Mine get quite convoluted too.  Sometimes they sort of merge together and other times jump around. Have you ever realized that you were dreaming and was able to change the direction your dream was going? I've had that happen a few times. 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Really great weather here this week set a new record high of 75 woohoo the other day!!!


Last week I got out all of my winter clothes and today it was in the low 70's. I don't know how to dress anymore. 

Dh is working late tonight, so I need to find someway to amuse myself. I keep saying I will work on my puzzle, but haven't yet.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Charade67 said:


> Trying to relax after a day of errand running. Our thanksgiving hosts texted and asked what our preferred beverages were. I suggested that we provide the drinks since they are preparing most of the food. We will have 5 people in attendance and each one prefers something different.
> 
> I have been trying to improve my sleep habits. It's been a slow process.
> 
> 
> My husband is the same.  I think he is a bit jealous because he rarely remembers his dreams.  Mine get quite convoluted too.  Sometimes they sort of merge together and other times jump around. Have you ever realized that you were dreaming and was able to change the direction your dream was going? I've had that happen a few times.
> 
> 
> Last week I got out all of my winter clothes and today it was in the low 70's. I don't know how to dress anymore.
> 
> Dh is working late tonight, so I need to find someway to amuse myself. I keep saying I will work on my puzzle, but haven't yet.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 539443




Sorry Charade I’ll tell my boys to quit wasting toilet paper again!!!!!

    


Glad to help the cause though!!!


----------



## macraven

Dlpn tell your boys don’t get caught when they tp.

Mine only did that to friends....
It was a sign of popularity.

charade, sweet tea I thought would be the group’s choice of beverage.

its a popular drink where I am.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> charade, sweet tea I thought would be the group’s choice of beverage.


One of my friends is not a tea drinker.  B only likes hot tea. Another friend is under doctor’s orders to reduce carbs. My doctor had told me to drink tea sparingly because of my history of kidney stones.
So we now have Cherry Coke, Coke Zero, Mountain Dew Zero, Sprite Zero, and Dr. Pepper.


----------



## macraven

Looks like you will be buying 5 bottles / liters of soda

My drink is Aquafina bottle water.


----------



## Charade67

I’m actually buying a 6 pack of bottles for each. I doubt we will each during a liter on Thursday. Since we are leaving town on Friday it just makes more sense to me to have individual bottles that will keep until we get back. The Coke Zero and Dr. Pepper will stay at our friends house.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, of all the brands of water bottles, that brand you mention Mac, is a hard no from little one.  I rarely seem to think there’s no difference in taste of bottle waters, but she hates the taste of that brand.  Guess I am not as picky, or I have no good water tasting abilities.  But will say, do not like Florida tap water at all.  Do really like a family member’s tap that is well water.  

And oddly, little one has a final test dinner time today. And still not done it. I may have to snack soon. Maybe will have to sneak over to DisneyLife’s place, to see if any steak leftover. I have no idea what kids are in the mood for. We obviously enjoy carbs, as the box of pasta cooked last night, was eaten completely, pot was empty when I thought I’d eat a bit more. So, doubt pasta want tonight. Maybe our usual Saturday dinner, will be tonight’s. Chinese takeout. Sounds good to me.

And ooh, was a most beautiful sunny day.  In the mid 60’s, so shorts were the outfit today. I hear ya, shorts today,  with a 7 day, predicted snow to fall next Sunday.  Sigh. I will take these warmer feeling, so refreshing, sunny Fall days.

Clear sky last night. No only got to see a not very full moon, but two planets too. Neat this time of year, when clear sky, can see so much. Though with all the human lights around where I live, not as dark as could be to see all in the night’s sky. But always enjoy seeing Orion and the Big Dipper.

Ack, she has to be done soon!


----------



## macraven

Lynne, I buy Aquafina because it’s always on sale.

As long as I don’t drink tap water, any bottled water works for me.

When I lived in Chicagoland, tap water was fine.
It all came from Lake Michigan.

But where I live now, water from the faucet just doesn’t do it for me.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Mac, we have good tap water, as not from the City.  So, mostly only buy water bottles when kids go out.  

Chinese it is. 20 minutes from now, will be enjoying hot food. Yum, the place we order from is a 5 minute drive away, and I have never gotten sick from them.  Portions are good, and we always seem to get two meals out of what we order.  Tend to share a combo little one orders.

And yes,


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Ooh, of all the brands of water bottles, that brand you mention Mac, is a hard no from little one.  I rarely seem to think there’s no difference in taste of bottle waters, but she hates the taste of that brand.  Guess I am not as picky, or I have no good water tasting abilities.  But will say, do not like Florida tap water at all.  Do really like a family member’s tap that is well water.
> 
> And oddly, little one has a final test dinner time today. And still not done it. I may have to snack soon. Maybe will have to sneak over to DisneyLife’s place, to see if any steak leftover. I have no idea what kids are in the mood for. We obviously enjoy carbs, as the box of pasta cooked last night, was eaten completely, pot was empty when I thought I’d eat a bit more. So, doubt pasta want tonight. Maybe our usual Saturday dinner, will be tonight’s. Chinese takeout. Sounds good to me.
> 
> And ooh, was a most beautiful sunny day.  In the mid 60’s, so shorts were the outfit today. I hear ya, shorts today,  with a 7 day, predicted snow to fall next Sunday.  Sigh. I will take these warmer feeling, so refreshing, sunny Fall days.
> 
> Clear sky last night. No only got to see a not very full moon, but two planets too. Neat this time of year, when clear sky, can see so much. Though with all the human lights around where I live, not as dark as could be to see all in the night’s sky. But always enjoy seeing Orion and the Big Dipper.
> 
> Ack, she has to be done soon!



Your always  Lynne!!!!!

We have 1 and about a half ribeyes still, so about 24 ounces, if you don’t come eat any we’ll slice them up with eggs and toast tomorrow!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yum, I do steak and eggs.  Little one only gets egg whites, but enjoys steak with her eggs, as much as we all do.  

Full and relaxing. Alarm turned off, and now all are enjoying their own screen tonight. Though little one gave older one her hornet buzz trying to kick him off our biggest TV, as game on it is more fun, I guess. No dice, so guess she put her headphones on, and watching smaller screen. She’s a night owl, so I can see her play on it, when older one is done playing with his online friends.

No need to be up early tomorrow. Yet, most likely I will be up early. Difference is, another day to take my time getting out of bed. We have a pick up to do tomorrow, as well as hoping to go to the little zoo for a bit. Will see what little one wants to do. Good thing, even with close to holiday hours, mall not open until 11, and zoo at noon. Thus, better chance of little one being ready to go, and will get a happy kid, as by the time we go out, the breakfast menu will not be available at most takeout places. Expectation with being out is that lunch is included.

With a cup of tea in my hand, seems like the food channel is okay to watch. Be good homies.  Best part:


Woot!

And a light for those that need it tonight.  Could be dreaming of sugar plums, just saying.


----------



## Charade67

It's finally finished.


----------



## Lynne G

Very cute puzzle Charade.  

Well, little one got the tv about an hour and 1/2 ago. Still going strong on it.  Mom hollering may commence as it nears the clock saying midnight is here.


----------



## Charade67

3:00 a.m. Can't sleep. Thankfully Disney XD is running a Phineas and Ferb marathon.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.  Saturday at last.  Glad to get up after restless sleep but a peaceful house so Louie and I have enjoyed the stroll of the perimeter and morning routines and now on the sofa with coffee, tree lights on and a movie nobody else would want.  Hope everyone else wakes to a peaceful morning.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Charade67 said:


> 3:00 a.m. Can't sleep. Thankfully Disney XD is running a Phineas and Ferb marathon.


I used to give in and get out of bed but now I put my ears in and listen to a radio drama or story in the hope of drifting off.  Hope you get back to sleep soon.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, hope both Charade and Julie get a better night’s sleep tonight.  

Yep, I like a quiet morning house. Well, other than the heater and wash noise. And remote, as like hearing and watching whatever I fancy. And yes, dog next to me would enjoy. And did, for many years.

As routine is week day, so is the weekend. Up around 15 minutes after the alarm would have gone off. Made some tea, tossed in the laundry, and under a throw watching our biggest tv. Only time I usually get to watch what I want. Last night, as house felt a bit cool, made some shortbread cookies. I have such a small kitchen, the oven heats it up nicely. And smelt good as the cookies baked. Went well with my tea last night, and this morning too. While little one is not much of a cookie eater, she must have eaten quite a few, as I thought I made more than I saw this morning, after I ate some last night. I don’t think older one likes that kind as much, as I saw him with Oreos last night.

And so, a Saturday is here.  Thus, to all the
homies: 
 



 Good Morning.

Sunny start, yay!


----------



## keishashadow

View on the way home yesterday.  My family refers to it as “God’s fingers”.  At this stage of the game, I’ll take whatever blessings come my way.
Got cleared for the revision, oral surgery yesterday by ENT.  Now, as long as they don’t shut down surgies by 2nd week of Dec again, I’m golden 



Lynne G said:


> And sometimes, I get annoyed when clearly, the person behind me does not measure distance very well. Stink eye one time, as way too close for my comfort. Tried to move further up. One time, he was so close, hit me with his cart, twice. That got a stink eye and comment. But glad most of the time, other people respect their fellow person.


Same experience in grovery store yesterday but open carry county, i kept my yap shut lol


Lynne - i’ve Been picking slow shipping from amazon & racking up the video credits.  Other stuff maybe taking a day or so extra but i’m Scratching my head re NEX/navysupply.   Do you order from them often, I don’t but some good deals this year. 

A microwave I bought in a hurry end of August is powerful but not big enough to rotate a 9 X 13 casserole, driving me nuts.  Found a nice, big one & ordered early last week   Expected receipt was two days.   Via Fed Ex tracking:

Originated from some town in the midwest,
Atlanta, GA,
Charlotte, NC,
Hamptom, VA,
Either flew or drove past me & now sitting in Ohio

McKRose - how’s the injection regimen going?



schumigirl said:


> Good luck with the ENT and enjoy the drive.......oh we could have chatted last night if I`d known you were awake......lol.......


i’m a slow start to the day, family knows to not engage the bear until she’s had two cuppa coffee



Charade67 said:


> I'm a little scared to know what's going on in my mind. My dreams are almost always weird, but only occasionally do I have a scary dream.


Free your mind  they say.  IDK think I need to keep a lid on mine lol



Charade67 said:


> She started fall semester as a junior. I'm not really trying to rush her through, but if she is able to graduate next spring we will save a year of room and board fees.


Wow, that’s impressive



Realfoodfans said:


> Dualit hand mixer is really light and does the jobs I need it for.


Never heard of that brand, will check it out



cam757 said:


> they have a lot of kids that are still not even turning their computers on and if they do they check in for the class and walk away or do other things. The school system did not make it mandatory for the kids to turn on their cameras and as a result the teachers can't tell if the students are actually tuned into the lecture.


GD’s teachers were pulling out hair.  Kids wearing jammies, wandering away, eating on camera...one even playing their Switch.   From what I gather a big issue is clueless parents randomly popping in on the video feeds to ask quite personal questions.



cam757 said:


> I am not sure of the model but I think it is the 9 speed one


Don’t think the one I looked at was that fancy, will go back & check it out



schumigirl said:


> Martin was the "bad" guy at the beginning of Chernobyl, Anatoly Diatlov, who didn`t believe the worst could possibly happen and made the men go look into the core which of course sent them to their death, which would have happened anyway, but he was so arrogant. We hated him......lol......but, love him in Friday Night Dinner.......


I’ve been wondering too lol. It was such a good mini series, a real ‘horror’ film IMO



schumigirl said:


> Selection of charcuterie and one of the gravalax packs that arrived today from Scotland.


I would kill for ‘good’ salmon right now.  Bought a vac pac of the thinly sliced stuff a bit ago. Couldn’t find the same brand I usually get.  It was so mushy, yuck.


macraven said:


> Dlpn tell your boys don’t get caught when they tp.
> 
> Mine only did that to friends....
> It was a sign of popularity.


Same here, a rite of passage for senior athletes


macraven said:


> Lynne, I buy Aquafina because it’s always on sale.


That’s premium stuff here lol. I get some crystal something or other, usually $2.99


Lynne G said:


> Yep, Mac, we have good tap water, as not from the City. So, mostly only buy water bottles when kids go out.


Same,  thankfully no city water here either.  Ours is quite hard, tough on hair & mineral content can interact with some detergents & cause clothes to get a rust colored hue.  However, it does taste delicious.  Comes from a dep underground river, below the Allegheny.


Charade67 said:


> It's finally finished.
> 
> View attachment 539482



Ooh, i like that one.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha’s alive!  Yeah, I have heard of packages going in a loop of doom, until complaint made, human then involved, and either found and given or asked for return for credit.  Luckily, I have gotten all what I ordered mostly on the time said.  Though with USPS, what is said is to have been delivered, may be the next day is the actual day delivered.   I also find a more than one piece ordered, it comes in more than one package, all arriving at differing times.

Up next, more tea.  Yay!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, and yes, Keisha, have ordered from the Nex.  No issues.  Though have not ordered from them since before the shutdown.  I would go for it, if prices are good.


----------



## Realfoodfans

We got to see the baby - wet but coat on and in a shelter. Sadly not allowed to purchase usual animal food so after a walk round and butcher items bought we headed to a very long drive through queue for McFlurry for L & J. I would have loved one but resisted.

Home now and being held hostage in the play room by a 6 year old with lots of glitter!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View on the way home yesterday.  My family refers to it as “God’s fingers”.  At this stage of the game, I’ll take whatever blessings come my way.View attachment 539509
> Got cleared for the revision, oral surgery yesterday by ENT.  Now, as long as they don’t shut down surgies by 2nd week of Dec again, I’m golden
> 
> 
> Same experience in grovery store yesterday but open carry county, i kept my yap shut lol
> 
> 
> Lynne - i’ve Been picking slow shipping from amazon & racking up the video credits.  Other stuff maybe taking a day or so extra but i’m Scratching my head re NEX/navysupply.   Do you order from them often, I don’t but some good deals this year.
> 
> A microwave I bought in a hurry end of August is powerful but not big enough to rotate a 9 X 13 casserole, driving me nuts.  Found a nice, big one & ordered early last week   Expected receipt was two days.   Via Fed Ex tracking:
> 
> Originated from some town in the midwest,
> Atlanta, GA,
> Charlotte, NC,
> Hamptom, VA,
> Either flew or drove past me & now sitting in Ohio
> 
> McKRose - how’s the injection regimen going?
> 
> 
> i’m a slow start to the day, family knows to not engage the bear until she’s had two cuppa coffee
> 
> 
> Free your mind  they say.  IDK think I need to keep a lid on mine lol
> 
> 
> Wow, that’s impressive
> 
> 
> Never heard of that brand, will check it out
> 
> 
> GD’s teachers were pulling out hair.  Kids wearing jammies, wandering away, eating on camera...one even playing their Switch.   From what I gather a big issue is clueless parents randomly popping in on the video feeds to ask quite personal questions.
> 
> 
> Don’t think the one I looked at was that fancy, will go back & check it out
> 
> 
> I’ve been wondering too lol. It was such a good mini series, a real ‘horror’ film IMO
> 
> 
> I would kill for ‘good’ salmon right now.  Bought a vac pac of the thinly sliced stuff a bit ago. Couldn’t find the same brand I usually get.  It was so mushy, yuck.
> 
> Same here, a rite of passage for senior athletes
> 
> That’s premium stuff here lol. I get some crystal something or other, usually $2.99
> 
> Same,  thankfully no city water here either.  Ours is quite hard, tough on hair & mineral content can interact with some detergents & cause clothes to get a rust colored hue.  However, it does taste delicious.  Comes from a dep underground river, below the Allegheny.
> 
> 
> Ooh, i like that one.


[/QUOTE]

Lovely picture! yes, we all need a few blessings right now......and wonderful news again on the surgery going ahead!

You`d love this smoked salmon......proper Scottish salmon......fresh and tasty and not greasy.....just a nice texture. We`ve ordered from another firm for years, but they sold a lot of their business and quality went downhill. This crowd we have seen their name around a lot and decided to give them a try, glad we did. 

I loved NYC water straight from the tap. I was surprised how nice it was......I expected the pond water that is on offer on Florida.....bleurgh....but it was a nice surprise.

I`ve been told I`m far too bright and bubbly in the morning for my own good......lol......but always enjoy a nice cup of tea bright and early.







Realfoodfans said:


> View attachment 539535
> We got to see the baby - wet but coat on and in a shelter. Sadly not allowed to purchase usual animal food so after a walk round and butcher items bought we headed to a very long drive through queue for McFlurry for L & J. I would have loved one but resisted.
> 
> Home now and being held hostage in the play room by a 6 year old with lots of glitter!



Cute picture realfood.......glad you had a nice day.




Well, so much going on today for us........

Got up bright and early and Kyle got his car and it is a whopper! Although it`s his thrid of this vehicle.....there`s always something special about a brand new one. So many differences from the last two of the same model as new updates tend to have, nicer dashboard, abient lighting and so on.....it was odd being in the Mercedes showroom when it was more or less empty, it`s normally buzzing. 

He drove it home, then we had our turns....nice!

He has the next week off on vacation time, so I`m guessing he`ll ramp up the miles then too. Fun day......

Having a glass of champagne tonight to celebrate the new vehicle.....and enjoyed Indian takeout too.

Getting used to quiet Saturday nights now. Need to try and organise a quiz on zoom sometime, get some friends together for that......

Hope everyone`s good......


----------



## Charade67

Taking a break from some pre holiday and vacation house cleaning. I did a little shopping this morning. Both Walmart and Kroger had toilet paper in stock.



Realfoodfans said:


> I used to give in and get out of bed but now I put my ears in and listen to a radio drama or story in the hope of drifting off. Hope you get back to sleep soon.


 I usually get up and so to my recliner. I try to not wake up dh. He can sleep through thunderstorms, but we will wake up if I breathe too loud. 



Lynne G said:


> Ah, hope both Charade and Julie get a better night’s sleep tonight.


Thanks Lynne. I'm trying not to nap today so I might sleep better tonight. 



keishashadow said:


> View on the way home yesterday. My family refers to it as “God’s fingers”. At this stage of the game, I’ll take whatever blessings come my way.


Pretty view.



keishashadow said:


> Expected receipt was two days. Via Fed Ex tracking:
> 
> Originated from some town in the midwest,
> Atlanta, GA,
> Charlotte, NC,
> Hamptom, VA,
> Either flew or drove past me & now sitting in Ohio


 Fedex used to be the best shipper, but lately it seems like they have been having a lot to troubles. One of my friends is still waiting on something she ordered on November 5.



keishashadow said:


> Wow, that’s impressive


 I encouraged her to take some classes over the summer since we were all pretty much stuck at home. I thought she would just take 1 or 2. Instead she took a full semester. 



keishashadow said:


> Ooh, i like that one.


 Thanks. I figured I couldn't go wrong with books and cats. 



Realfoodfans said:


> We got to see the baby - wet but coat on and in a shelter.


Aww....so cute. 

I suppose I should get back to cleaning.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@schumigirl glad the new car arrived safely and everyone got a drive.  We collected my new one 5 days before the first lockdown.  Expected to be doing many miles but of course not our usual days out and weekends away so wow that mileage is still low.  

All watching Strictly now with ..... chocolate.  Will not be late to bed as have lots of reading to enjoy.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Taking a break from some pre holiday and vacation house cleaning. I did a little shopping this morning. Both Walmart and Kroger had toilet paper in stock.
> 
> I usually get up and so to my recliner. I try to not wake up dh. He can sleep through thunderstorms, but we will wake up if I breathe too loud.
> 
> Thanks Lynne. I'm trying not to nap today so I might sleep better tonight.
> 
> Pretty view.
> 
> Fedex used to be the best shipper, but lately it seems like they have been having a lot to troubles. One of my friends is still waiting on something she ordered on November 5.
> 
> I encouraged her to take some classes over the summer since we were all pretty much stuck at home. I thought she would just take 1 or 2. Instead she took a full semester.
> 
> Thanks. I figured I couldn't go wrong with books and cats.
> 
> 
> Aww....so cute.
> 
> I suppose I should get back to cleaning.



I just read back some posts and missed your post with the question.......yes, I have altered the direction of a dream. And more than once got myself out of a dream, or went back into one if you know what I mean........it`s weird. Some folks think it`s odd, but definitely possible.......hope you don`t have too many nasty dreams. It`s quite unsettling at times.......

Yes, I can sleep through the phone ringing beside me, but Tom breathes louder than normal and I`m shaking him to be quiet.......lol.....

Yes, nice puzzle, like it.




Thanks realfood.......yep, loving the car. I expect a few chauffeur driven rides this week coming, looking forward to it. Yes, lockdown has certainly cut the mileage of a lot of people this year. Kyle thinks he won`t be back in the office till March/April which will be a year. He`ll be glad to get back I think, the social side of work is so important.

This new car of his has done around 230 miles today already, I`m guessing many more by the end of his week off.......enjoy Strictly, never did get into that show....but it`s so popular.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay for that new car smell.  Congratulations to Kyle for a new car. 

Cute baby, Julie.  Too bad no feeding today, but at least kids got to see baby.  

Picked up item, and did some shopping.  Some stores, people were better at distancing than others.  Did get lunch, ate in car.  Still cannot see need to eat inside, nor drinking inside either.  All that was bought was just right, and got the one of 2 items requested by older one.  The other stuff he was interested in, go on sale tomorrow, so soon be done with him.  And what little one wanted was sitting on porch when got home.  Item said what it was on the outside, but thankfully little one did not see that.  Now in a Christmas bag, with tissue blocking any seeing.  Closet is getting full soon, and that’s a good thing. Then just a few other things needed.

Thinking zoo tomorrow.  As doing the turkey and other food drop, so cook has it ready for Thursday.  Hence, zoo kinda on the way to that food drop home.  

Ah yes, thinking of making mac and cheese or order pizza. Snacking on some chocolate and tea after that ooh, need a break. Little one took a shower and needs to chill some too. Wants to see what in other mall, so will be out and about later, and thus, most likely pizza, as can pick up on way home.

Hope all the homies have a nice Saturday evening.


----------



## macraven

He has put on 230 miles on the car?
I’m still on the tank of gas in my car from Sept 5


----------



## keishashadow

Realfoodfans said:


> View attachment 539535
> We got to see the baby - wet but coat on and in a shelter. Sadly not allowed to purchase usual animal food so after a walk round and butcher items bought we headed to a very long drive through queue for McFlurry for L & J. I would have loved one but resisted.
> 
> Home now and being held hostage in the play room by a 6 year old with lots of glitter!


So cute but not sure what species lol 



schumigirl said:


> You`d love this smoked salmon......proper Scottish salmon......fresh and tasty and not greasy.....just a nice texture. We`ve ordered from another firm for years, but they sold a lot of their business and quality went downhill. This crowd we have seen their name around a lot and decided to give them a try, glad we did.


I’m settling for a pot of chili simmering away, cornbread in oven & the the mr heading out for takeout as not his jam 


schumigirl said:


> He drove it home, then we had our turns....nice!


Nice, indeed !



Charade67 said:


> encouraged her to take some classes over the summer since we were all pretty much stuck at home. I thought she would just take 1 or 2. Instead she took a full semester.


Quite the determined young lady, I’ve yet to hear of another who has accomplished that


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yay for that new car smell.  Congratulations to Kyle for a new car.
> 
> Cute baby, Julie.  Too bad no feeding today, but at least kids got to see baby.
> 
> Picked up item, and did some shopping.  Some stores, people were better at distancing than others.  Did get lunch, ate in car.  Still cannot see need to eat inside, nor drinking inside either.  All that was bought was just right, and got the one of 2 items requested by older one.  The other stuff he was interested in, go on sale tomorrow, so soon be done with him.  And what little one wanted was sitting on porch when got home.  Item said what it was on the outside, but thankfully little one did not see that.  Now in a Christmas bag, with tissue blocking any seeing.  Closet is getting full soon, and that’s a good thing. Then just a few other things needed.
> 
> Thinking zoo tomorrow.  As doing the turkey and other food drop, so cook has it ready for Thursday.  Hence, zoo kinda on the way to that food drop home.
> 
> Ah yes, thinking of making mac and cheese or order pizza. Snacking on some chocolate and tea after that ooh, need a break. Little one took a shower and needs to chill some too. Wants to see what in other mall, so will be out and about later, and thus, most likely pizza, as can pick up on way home.
> 
> Hope all the homies have a nice Saturday evening.




Thanks Lynne.....he loves it. Oh we enjoyed eating in restaurants before the lockdown.....tables were well spaced apart and everything adhered to, felt safer than wandering round stores and malls where we are. 

But, everyone has their comforts. Enjoy the pizza......





macraven said:


> He has put on 230 miles on the car?
> I’m still on the tank of gas in my car from Sept 5




lol.....well the dealership is not very close to us, but then we just drove around and didn`t notice how far we`d gone.......think he`ll be filling it with petrol tomorrow morning......well, he has barely spent a penny on fuel since April apart from social things......no journey`s to the office has saved a fortune.......





keishashadow said:


> So cute but not sure what species lol
> 
> 
> I’m settling for a pot of chili simmering away, cornbread in oven & the the mr heading out for takeout as not his jam
> 
> Nice, indeed !
> 
> 
> Quite the determined young lady, I’ve yet to hear of another who has accomplished that



I wish I liked chilli......my sister claims to make the best chilli around, but not for me....cornbread however.....lush!!! 

Glad youse liked the pictures of the car....he is proud of it, a family member who shall remain nameless asked why he had bought three brand new cars in a row the same....doh! There`s always one......




Think it`ll be an early night tonight for us......and not just because of the champagne....honest!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> He has put on 230 miles on the car?
> I’m still on the tank of gas in my car from Sept 5



lol....he just told me I did 54 miles of that.......oops!

And he says thanks for the lovely comments......


----------



## Charade67

I'm bored now. I think I need another puzzle. I have the first Harrpy Potter movie on TV for some background noise.



schumigirl said:


> I just read back some posts and missed your post with the question.......yes, I have altered the direction of a dream. And more than once got myself out of a dream, or went back into one if you know what I mean........it`s weird. Some folks think it`s odd, but definitely possible.......hope you don`t have too many nasty dreams. It`s quite unsettling at times.......


I know exactly what you mean though it is very rare that I am able to get back into a dream.   Then there is the occasional time that I dream that I am dreaming. I wake up in the dream and tell someone what I had been dreaming. Then I wake up for real and confuse dh by trying to explain what I was dreaming in my dream.



keishashadow said:


> I’m settling for a pot of chili simmering away


Yum. I love chili, especially on a really cold day.  Today felt like spring here.



schumigirl said:


> I wish I liked chilli......my sister claims to make the best chilli around, but not for me....cornbread however.....lush!!!


 We are just the opposite. I love chili, but don't like cornbread. I am such a bad southerner sometimes. There are several typically southern foods that I do not like.


----------



## macraven

bbq?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Well how’s the Homies today? Nothing exciting going on it sounds. Wife is getting the rest of our shopping done and she got her nails done..........again.........!!!!!

Just kidding I tease her about that but she likes doing that and is the best wife and deserves every bit of pampering she feels like!!!

Watching some football


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> bbq?


There was a time when I didn’t like BBQ, but I think that was because I had never had really good BBQ.

Some of the typically southern things I don’t like are pecans, peaches (and I grew up in GA), and banana pudding. I’m sure there are others, but these are the ones that immediately come to mind.


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Well how’s the Homies today? Nothing exciting going on it sounds. Wife is getting the rest of our shopping done and she got her nails done..........again.........!!!!!
> 
> Just kidding I tease her about that but she likes doing that and is the best wife and deserves every bit of pampering she feels like!!!
> 
> Watching some football


Are you kidding?
We are standing in line to ride in Kyle’s new car.

I’m in line behind Lynne


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Are you kidding?
> We are standing in line to ride in Kyle’s new car.
> 
> I’m in line behind Lynne



Who’s?

Oh I remember now have fun!!!

I’ll definitely pass so there’s an extra spot in line lol!!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@keishashadow she’s an alpaca - they’ve named her Autumn and she was their last of this year’s young.

Well didn’t get to bed early but heading there now so goodnight all.


----------



## macraven

Sweet dreams Julie!


----------



## keishashadow

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Well doesn’t look like much going on around here.





DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Well how’s the Homies today? Nothing exciting going on it sounds.


excitement, like beauty, is apparently in the eye of the beholder...as there sure seems to be lots going on here over the last two days




macraven said:


> Are you kidding?
> We are standing in line to ride in Kyle’s new car.
> 
> I’m in line behind Lynne


Pssst...do we get booted for cutting line?


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Who’s?
> 
> Oh I remember now have fun!!!
> 
> I’ll definitely pass so there’s an extra spot in line lol!!!


Who’s? assume you mean whose

In that case, it’s Carole’s DS’s new ride. A real bucket-list beauty...one that is not available here in the states.

It’s the sort that has any car aficionado salivating like Pavlov’s dog


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

keishashadow said:


> excitement, like beauty, is apparently in the eye of the beholder...as there sure seems to be lots going on here over the last two days
> 
> 
> 
> Pssst...do we get booted for cutting line?
> 
> Who’s? assume you mean whose
> 
> In that case, it’s Carole’s DS’s new ride. A real bucket-list beauty...one that is not available here in the states.
> 
> It’s the sort that has any car aficionado salivating like Pavlov’s dog



Strange? Lol

Be weird if you seen my “warehouse” lol!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, the most exciting thing is that only little one got pizza.  Wawa run for the rest of us.  

Why is it, we go to mall, and only little one scores what she wants? At leastI have some picked out that I bought before, so told her, doubt need that. And coupons added to reduce total. Yay! Plus, candles were on sale, so she bought some for gifts. They smell too good.

Ooh, would like to drive that car. Seems been accused of having a lead foot. Yeah, and my car is not nearly as fast as my old car. That car has a bigger engine than you think. Why some thought they could go faster than that car, got schooled.

And ah yes, we wives need our pampering.

That ever ooh time for tea. House does not feel cool tonight. Warm outside. But relaxing with tea, perfect.

Hope Julie is having a good night sleep.

Get another puzzle out, Charade.  I am making very slow progress on my planes one.  Seems 1,000 pieces, fine.  But some are as small as my pinky nail, and some of the oddest shapes I have ever seen.  May get into it soon.


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Strange? Lol
> 
> Be weird if you seen my “warehouse” lol!!!


Beer or hard stuff?


----------



## macraven

Lynne you said pizza!
Did your daughter share it with you?
Or did you do Wawa?

That’s dinner for us tonight.
It should be delivered soon!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Beer or hard stuff?



Are you offering something??!?!??

Next show maybe you can come by and have a gander!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Beer or hard stuff?


Close...one bourbon, one scotch, one beer


----------



## snowpack

schumigirl said:


> so flourless chocolate cake it is. Will use the new hand mixer. I know you know this, but I hate chocolate cake but I`m really good at making them somehow......especially the flourless one. Very rich and gooey....they love it!



Never had flourless chocolate cake, but I'm going to find one down in Florida. I love all things chocolate and I moist rich layered chocolate cake is one of my most favorite things. Cheesecake factory does have a good one, but we dont tend to go there very often.




mckennarose said:


> I'm annoyed by the new restrictions. I am all for masks, and being aware and careful, but it's crossing the line for the government to tell me what I should do in my own home. We are already super careful and know how to stay safe. We learned all this months ago when we were a hot spot in my county and we've not changed how we do things and rarely get together since all this started.



Restrictions wont do any good if people dont follow them. Think how different it would be if everyone was like you. Common sense seems to have gone out the window. You have us in MS where I think our family is one of the only ones wearing masks anywhere and basically staying home. Then you have our old home in CA where the governor wants to take away all turkeys over 10 pounds so people will have small gatherings. 




Lynne G said:


> red pepper home fries



Yes please!



schumigirl said:


> I`m guessing Stove Top is like a ready made boxed stuffing?





schumigirl said:


> Love stuffing, but for some reason when we do a roast on the weekend, we never do stuffing....tend to keep it for Christmas



We had this all the time when I was a kid, Dad loved it. Never made it for my family. We get stuffing only when mom does a turkey. I have only made a turkey once and it was ok, but its a tradition now that Mom and Jake do the turkey.



Realfoodfans said:


> Do you have sausage rolls there?


QUOTE="schumigirl, post: 62475841, member: 149559"]
Home made sausage rolls here too...
[/QUOTE]

Do sausage cheeseballs count? Going to have to google sausage rolls now. Love trying new things.



schumigirl said:


> lol....Thanks mac......yes, I`m betting it`ll be dad that wants the second go driving it, but my money`s on me! yes, mum`s get dibs on that!
> 
> It`s been such a long time since he ordered it in August. With the pandemic, they weren`t sure if November would be realistic for delivery.
> 
> But, Mercedes contacted him Friday to say it was arriving by ship at the port Monday, they`d get it yesterday and he picks it up Saturday!!



OOOOOOH how fun is that! Congratulations to Kyle on the new car.



keishashadow said:


> County in which I had hair done yesterday is very lax on the practice.



Yep, I was the only one in the salon yesterday wearing a mask, but the way the new place is set up everyone is kinda separated by the station so you dont see or are next to anyone.

Speaking of salons, does everyone elses hairdressers take two and a half hairs for highlights and a cut. It took soooo long.



cam757 said:


> My tp and paper towels arrived from Amazon yesterday and I stopped by the grocery store and bought another pack of paper towels since they did have a few packs in stock



Our walmart is totally out of paper towels. Luckily Kroger had some. Its to the point now I order tp and pt every order to make sure we dont run out.



macraven said:


> I favor the black in case you are handing some out..



Yep, here you go. 

Had to order them on Amazon as our stores dont carry them out here. Saw the package when I came home and it was like Christmas morning.



Lynne G said:


> That, I am thankful, each one has come back negative. We are hunkering down most of the time now



Yay for the negative results.  Glad we are going into winter, makes staying home easier when its so cold out.



Charade67 said:


> I'm not really trying to rush her through, but if she is able to graduate next spring we will save a year of room and board fees.



How fabulous would that be. Kudos to her for getting through so quick.



keishashadow said:


> i’ve Been picking slow shipping from amazon & racking up the video credits



Did not know this was a thing.



keishashadow said:


> That’s premium stuff here lol. I get some crystal something or other, usually $2.99



The boys love Fiji water, but I buy whatever is on sale. Dont really notice a difference, but the tap water is awful here, Kinda has an iron taste. Hate all the empty water bottles we go through, but I do pay to recycle at least they are not ending up in a landfill.



Charade67 said:


> I love chili, but don't like cornbread. I am such a bad southerner sometimes. There are several typically southern foods that I do not like.



We have always made a sweet cornbread and out here what we get isnt sweet at all so I usually dont eat it. Not much for southern food myself and it is a big NO to BBQ. Every baseball, holiday, birthday party etc we have been does pulled pork and I have had my fill. Its ok; maybe I just have not had good BBQ.

Saw this earlier in the week and thought of it when I saw Schumis pic about mimosas. Think I am going to do this New Years.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Get another puzzle out, Charade.


I have run out of puzzles. I will either need to buy some more, or hope someone gives me one for Christmas or my birthday.


----------



## macraven

I do have to agree dlpn that hefty bags brand are worth it


Snow!!
Thanks for the licorice, you are a good homie to share it with me.

Sweet cornbread is the best!
My mom made it a lot.  It was always popular to where I grew up in the St Louis area.


----------



## keishashadow

snowpack said:


> Did not know this was a thing.


Look at check out, often an option you can select 


snowpack said:


> We have always made a sweet cornbread and out here what we get isnt sweet at all so I usually dont eat it. Not much for southern food myself and it is a big NO to BBQ. Every baseball, holiday, birthday party etc we have been does pulled pork and I have had my fill. Its ok; maybe I just have not had good BBQ.
> 
> Saw this earlier in the week and thought of it when I saw Schumis pic about mimosas. Think I am going to do this


Same, has to be sweet and, hopefully, not dry & crumbly 

is that orange sherbet?  have made a punch of sorts like that. Never thot to do it in individual glasses


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, nothing like ordering one or two more Charade. 

Yeah Mac, we are generally in agreement as to meal, but since Wawa on way to pizza place, and neither older one or I was in pizza mood, so all got meal of choice. Both within a 5 to 7 minute drive.

Cam, thanks for the black licorice. We get the black licorice that is what I call the shoe lace kind, that comes wound in circles. When I was very young, the candy store sold a long strand of that for two pennies. Little one likes black too. Older one likes the cherry tasting kind, more than the black.

I do my corn bread in a iron skillet. Comes out moist every time.  And just enough, for it to be gone quickly.

Puzzle.... need to take a break.  Will go back to it though. 

Buzz, why thank you phone, drive by to be done tomorrow. Yay, stuff ready to be put into car when I push the I’m here button on phone as pull into the pick up parking spots. And on way to my own drop off. How nice is that?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> I do have to agree dlpn that hefty bags brand are worth it
> 
> 
> Snow!!
> Thanks for the licorice, you are a good homie to share it with me.
> 
> Sweet cornbread is the best!
> My mom made it a lot.  It was always popular to where I grew up in the St Louis area.



Haha really funny!!!

I have lost nearly 18 pounds since our September trip and really only thing I’ve made a huge cut in is the adult beverages, but it’s been worth it, I love being able to wax my cars all day for example, and still have energy to go for a nice drive in the evening!!!


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Ooh, nothing like ordering one or two more Charade.


I actually have wish lists on a couple of puzzle websites.


----------



## macraven

A scoop of orange sherbet and a scope of vanilla ice cream is what I want now!

Lynne that’s what I use also when I make cornbread

dlpn that makes me think of that movie Karate Kid
Wax on, wax off

charade we should all send you different puzzle pieces and see if you can make it all connected

Watching Apollo 13 on tv
Kevin Bacon and Tom Hanks looks so young !


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Karate Kid......great movie!

Changed our Portofino dates to February today.........


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, the month of love, great call, DisneyLife.

Hehe, no peaking in closet.  Older one thinking mom does not have spidey sense.  Though most in bags, I know if stuff is touched.


----------



## Monykalyn

Catching up! yesterday Loooong day. Nudged awake by dog at 8 am-nudge then cold nose in face. Guess I didn't close bedroom door tight. DH was at his dad's in sTL as his dad is having computer issues (again-DH is his dad's personal IT person I guess). Pretty much ran all day trying to get ready to leave. Nice day out so door to deck was open. Couple chickens took that as invitation to come in...shooed them out several times but then dog wanted to go in/out/in/out so left door open again-and rinse and repeat. One advantage to last flight out from our regional airport is tons of space to spread out as only one gate in use. Sanford same way-one of last flights in so not many peeps.
Slept in until hunger drove us out for breakfast. FLorida governor may have "lifted' the restrictions but restaurants are still doing the distancing between table. First Watch for breakfast (got on the virtual waiting list before we left condo-waited about 3 minutes for table-much better than trying to find spot in crowd outside waiting for tables!) Ale house for dinner-had 2 sides open on the patio so we sat outside, by one of the open sides. Grocery shop at the new Target (how have people still not discovered this one? Not crowded at all). 
Nap this afternoon-apparently rained while we slept! Have the kiddo's car but she's opted to stay on campus this weekend as she has homework and projects to finish. 

Last time we were at this resort it was Thanksgiving 2018-and resort was so busy. Weird with it at low capacity but nice...


cam757 said:


> Spent a low key covid birthday with my mom and son.


 Belated Happy Birthday!


mckennarose said:


> Levine also said that anytime you're out of your home you should be wearing a mask. I frequently take my dogs for walks without a mask on. I keep one in my pocket in case I need it, but walking outside with no one around doesn't seem to warrant wearing a mask.


 yeah-outside with no one around-or even brief passing-doesn't seem to make sense.


schumigirl said:


> lol....I thought that too......I think maybe once I forgot to eat......never made that mistake again!


 I do frequently when I am home and in a groove working. Then I end up with headaches!


schumigirl said:


> `m guessing Stove Top is like a ready made boxed stuffing? There is one over here called Paxo......some folks use it and that`s what they think stuffing is. It`s completely rank.....we went to my aunt`s one year for Christmas when I was a child and that`s what she served. Mum tried to tell me not to try it, but I did. Never forgot that awful plastic taste.......


 Hubs loves stovetop, I've had to upgrade his tastes...my stuffing is actually a version of the Paula Dean recipe...


Realfoodfans said:


> Do you have sausage rolls there? Again homemade are popular in this home. Butchers (gluten free so no filler) sausage meat makes all the difference. Flaky pastry casing.


 Like a Kolache? I grew up with sweet Kolaches (DH's aunt makes the BEST sweet kolaches) but there are savory ones with sausage.


keishashadow said:


> The girls were distraught over losing their hours, again.





keishashadow said:


> I have a hankering for Univerals’s pizza fries


 I can't wait to try the crepes! those fries looked pretty good!


cam757 said:


> I have missed the big oyster roasts that different clubs have for fundraisers during the fall. Hopefully, next year. All the beer and roasted oysters you can consume. Makes for a fun afternoon.


 And the people doing the fundraisers have missed you! I know our clubs are going to have to do something to make up for the massive revenue loss from cancelled fundraisers - between our 3 major clubs we raise close to 500k/year (one club does bingo which brings in ~1/2 that and then our major combined club chili cookoff usually brings upwards of 120k).


schumigirl said:


> Yes, things with sentimental value mean an awful lot to me too. I was so glad to have both.


 Bright spot in this dismal year and hopefully a sign things will be getting better!!


Lynne G said:


> But will say, do not like Florida tap water at all.


 bleh me neither. One of the things I did last night before collapsing was rescue the Brita pitcher from the Owners locker tub and fill the pitcher -and set up coffee maker in the condo


Realfoodfans said:


> We got to see the baby


 so cute!!


schumigirl said:


> He drove it home, then we had our turns....nice!





macraven said:


> I’m in line behind Lynne


  I'm behind Mac!! How fun for Kyle and woot! to having time off to really have some fun with the new toy car!!


Charade67 said:


> hen I wake up for real and confuse dh by trying to explain what I was dreaming in my dream.


 My dreams fade fast when I wake up, but occasionally I've woken up ticked off by something DH did in my dream LOL


snowpack said:


> Yep, I was the only one in the salon yesterday wearing a mask, but the way the new place is set up everyone is kinda separated by the station so you dont see or are next to anyone.
> 
> Speaking of salons, does everyone elses hairdressers take two and a half hairs for highlights and a cut. It took soooo long.


 Mine takes less than 2 hours, usually closer to hour or hour and half.
Everyone wears masks in the place I go to-our town is the case on the CDC website about the hairdressers who had covid and none of the their clients (those who wanted testing) were infected. 


snowpack said:


> Saw this earlier in the week and thought of it when I saw Schumis pic about mimosas. Think I am going to do this New Years.


 Ok this is eerie-grocery shopping this am I picked up a couple small bottles of Prosecco for mimosas...


macraven said:


> It was always popular to where I grew up in the St Louis area.


 Did I not know you grew up around ST Louis? 

Fading fast-DH wants to go to Universal for a bit tomorrow. Have to pick up son's pass anyway. Don't think it will be early, so hoping not too bad later in day/evening.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Monykalyn said:


> Catching up! yesterday Loooong day. Nudged awake by dog at 8 am-nudge then cold nose in face. Guess I didn't close bedroom door tight. DH was at his dad's in sTL as his dad is having computer issues (again-DH is his dad's personal IT person I guess). Pretty much ran all day trying to get ready to leave. Nice day out so door to deck was open. Couple chickens took that as invitation to come in...shooed them out several times but then dog wanted to go in/out/in/out so left door open again-and rinse and repeat. One advantage to last flight out from our regional airport is tons of space to spread out as only one gate in use. Sanford same way-one of last flights in so not many peeps.
> Slept in until hunger drove us out for breakfast. FLorida governor may have "lifted' the restrictions but restaurants are still doing the distancing between table. First Watch for breakfast (got on the virtual waiting list before we left condo-waited about 3 minutes for table-much better than trying to find spot in crowd outside waiting for tables!) Ale house for dinner-had 2 sides open on the patio so we sat outside, by one of the open sides. Grocery shop at the new Target (how have people still not discovered this one? Not crowded at all).
> Nap this afternoon-apparently rained while we slept! Have the kiddo's car but she's opted to stay on campus this weekend as she has homework and projects to finish.
> 
> Last time we were at this resort it was Thanksgiving 2018-and resort was so busy. Weird with it at low capacity but nice...
> Belated Happy Birthday!
> yeah-outside with no one around-or even brief passing-doesn't seem to make sense.
> I do frequently when I am home and in a groove working. Then I end up with headaches!
> Hubs loves stovetop, I've had to upgrade his tastes...my stuffing is actually a version of the Paula Dean recipe...
> Like a Kolache? I grew up with sweet Kolaches (DH's aunt makes the BEST sweet kolaches) but there are savory ones with sausage.
> 
> I can't wait to try the crepes! those fries looked pretty good!
> And the people doing the fundraisers have missed you! I know our clubs are going to have to do something to make up for the massive revenue loss from cancelled fundraisers - between our 3 major clubs we raise close to 500k/year (one club does bingo which brings in ~1/2 that and then our major combined club chili cookoff usually brings upwards of 120k).
> Bright spot in this dismal year and hopefully a sign things will be getting better!!
> bleh me neither. One of the things I did last night before collapsing was rescue the Brita pitcher from the Owners locker tub and fill the pitcher -and set up coffee maker in the condo
> so cute!!
> 
> I'm behind Mac!! How fun for Kyle and woot! to having time off to really have some fun with the new toy car!!
> My dreams fade fast when I wake up, but occasionally I've woken up ticked off by something DH did in my dream LOL
> Mine takes less than 2 hours, usually closer to hour or hour and half.
> Everyone wears masks in the place I go to-our town is the case on the CDC website about the hairdressers who had covid and none of the their clients (those who wanted testing) were infected.
> Ok this is eerie-grocery shopping this am I picked up a couple small bottles of Prosecco for mimosas...
> Did I not know you grew up around ST Louis?
> 
> Fading fast-DH wants to go to Universal for a bit tomorrow. Have to pick up son's pass anyway. Don't think it will be early, so hoping not too bad later in day/evening.



Have a great time at Universal!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Okay, late enough.  

And ooh MonyK snuck in here.  Yay, a Universal trip tomorrow.  Enjoy and need pictures.  Hehe, for a wet and cold nose wake up.  

Okay, a funny:


And, as very dark out, light for no toe stubbing.


----------



## Charade67

Awesome light, Lynne,


----------



## Lynne G

First to bed.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> First to bed.


This is late for you!!
Hope you can sleep in tomorrow or at least to 6 am.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> This is late for you!!
> Hope you can sleep in tomorrow or at least to 6 am.



Well everyone is up late tonight!!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## macraven

Nope don’t think so

only was able to see you are still up
regular normal homies are snoring .....lol

Lynne is our morning alarm clock and never fails to be one of the homies that open up the curtains each morning to get our butts moving so peeps are not late for work

I’m prone to insomnia so I, at times, am up to between 1:00 -2:00 am, sometimes 3:00
A few times I don’t fall asleep until 3:00 am which is murder for me since the cats eat between 6-6:30 each
And they do not know how to use a can opener
If the cats had thumbs,  that might help.
I slept between shifts it seems like it
If my cats were smart, they would work and learn how to use the can opener and let me sleep

A few years back, we had 3 homies that were night owls like me.
Posting early morning hours were normal

we were like Vegas where people never sleep

but those lovely posters stopped posting some years back

we had tiny dancer, Kevin and Bluer on the
Night shift ( and me) and sometimes Andy if he  was between jobs,  the thread almost took on as a 24 thread for us

We are entering into now  holiday times and all homies need to switch gear and be pleasant to all

if you don’t like someone, don’t talk to them or try to  PUT them on ignore
Use the ignore button if someone bugs you.
We all get along together quite well in this orphanage


We created a home
here to fit all.

It is not nice or acceptable to be a meanie to others In this thread

we are the red headed step kids who meet in this board
Kids of the Dis

we all work together and our only rule is to place nice with all.
Talk fun stuff with  each other
People that can’t do that for one request they make,
the thread is not fun to go to

if you don’t like a poster , stay kind to them
If you have friction with anyone , don't talk to them or put them down
use the ignore button .

We are living in a pandemic period
Things outside this home I made for all
To feel safe No One should feel Unwanted

rudeness or surly statement to them will stop
Play nice and stop rudeness and double meanings
Or direct it to the person privately directed to read

you all are in this orphanage with us so make the
best of it

If you want excitement and want to have heated exchanges , the community board is the
place to post

time to cut back on the wise cracks and hidden agendas


----------



## macraven

It is 3:00 and time for me to go to bed 
6:30 comes early at my home

The only rule we have is to play nice 


I’ll correct my typos in thr morning

havee a question about anything I said, send me a
Pm


----------



## Realfoodfans

Not snoozing Mac - up early and busy in the kitchen.  Slightly better night only up twice but woke at 6.40 that was it. Hope there hasn’t been any nastiness on here.  Haven’t seen any but can easily miss posts when busy. Hugs if affected.

@Monykalyn hoping you get some pics at Universal. Have a wonderful time.  L has a new Christmas story book about a family of rabbits.  She had me playing a game yesterday where the rabbit family have 33 days in Florida to go to Disney & Universal - today I’m assuming our game will be down to 32 days! 

Hope Lynne gets a sleep in.

I’m off to find a gift for stepson and partner in preparation for their first baby due end of the year.  I don’t see them often at all but Kev occasionally does. We have bought the pram bundle for them but a true baby gift still needed of course.

Another coffee first.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> excitement, like beauty, is apparently in the eye of the beholder...as there sure seems to be lots going on here over the last two days
> 
> 
> 
> Pssst...do we get booted for cutting line?
> 
> Who’s? assume you mean whose
> 
> In that case, it’s Carole’s DS’s new ride. A real bucket-list beauty...one that is not available here in the states.
> 
> It’s the sort that has any car aficionado salivating like Pavlov’s dog




Line cutting allowed for sure, just for you......... 





snowpack said:


> Never had flourless chocolate cake, but I'm going to find one down in Florida. I love all things chocolate and I moist rich layered chocolate cake is one of my most favorite things. Cheesecake factory does have a good one, but we dont tend to go there very often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Restrictions wont do any good if people dont follow them. Think how different it would be if everyone was like you. Common sense seems to have gone out the window. You have us in MS where I think our family is one of the only ones wearing masks anywhere and basically staying home. Then you have our old home in CA where the governor wants to take away all turkeys over 10 pounds so people will have small gatherings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had this all the time when I was a kid, Dad loved it. Never made it for my family. We get stuffing only when mom does a turkey. I have only made a turkey once and it was ok, but its a tradition now that Mom and Jake do the turkey.
> 
> 
> QUOTE="schumigirl, post: 62475841, member: 149559"]
> Home made sausage rolls here too...





Thanks...we do love a nice car!

Flourless chocolate cake is wonderful! Although I don`t like it.......lol.....it`s very rich, moist and almost like a ganache. Doesn`t look the best as although it does rise when baking, it sinks completely when cooling.....but oh yes, you`d love it.....

Mimosas are always acceptable......that does look good with, as Janet said looks like a sherbert.......?

BBQ food is so much better in Florida than we can do in the UK....we do ok, but oh goodness had some gorgeous stuff down there. But, if you don`t like it. Good thing about Florida is there are plenty of other choices.......

Sausage rolls are incredibly unhealthy, but completely delicious! At get togethers they disappear so fast as everyone loves them. They can be mini sized and so easy to eat.....stores sell them but most are all bland pastry with little meat, making your own is easy and much tastier. Again, I think you`d love them, I have to google sausage cheeseballs.....

Have a good Sunday.......






macraven said:


> A scoop of orange sherbet and a scope of vanilla ice cream is what I want now!
> 
> Lynne that’s what I use also when I make cornbread
> 
> dlpn that makes me think of that movie Karate Kid
> Wax on, wax off
> 
> charade we should all send you different puzzle pieces and see if you can make it all connected
> 
> Watching Apollo 13 on tv
> Kevin Bacon and Tom Hanks looks so young !




Love Kevin Bacon! And can`t go wrong with a good Tom Hanks movie........haven`t seen that one for many years.






Monykalyn said:


> Catching up! yesterday Loooong day. Nudged awake by dog at 8 am-nudge then cold nose in face. Guess I didn't close bedroom door tight. DH was at his dad's in sTL as his dad is having computer issues (again-DH is his dad's personal IT person I guess). Pretty much ran all day trying to get ready to leave. Nice day out so door to deck was open. Couple chickens took that as invitation to come in...shooed them out several times but then dog wanted to go in/out/in/out so left door open again-and rinse and repeat. One advantage to last flight out from our regional airport is tons of space to spread out as only one gate in use. Sanford same way-one of last flights in so not many peeps.
> Slept in until hunger drove us out for breakfast. FLorida governor may have "lifted' the restrictions but restaurants are still doing the distancing between table. First Watch for breakfast (got on the virtual waiting list before we left condo-waited about 3 minutes for table-much better than trying to find spot in crowd outside waiting for tables!) Ale house for dinner-had 2 sides open on the patio so we sat outside, by one of the open sides. Grocery shop at the new Target (how have people still not discovered this one? Not crowded at all).
> Nap this afternoon-apparently rained while we slept! Have the kiddo's car but she's opted to stay on campus this weekend as she has homework and projects to finish.
> 
> Last time we were at this resort it was Thanksgiving 2018-and resort was so busy. Weird with it at low capacity but nice...
> Belated Happy Birthday!
> yeah-outside with no one around-or even brief passing-doesn't seem to make sense.
> I do frequently when I am home and in a groove working. Then I end up with headaches!
> Hubs loves stovetop, I've had to upgrade his tastes...my stuffing is actually a version of the Paula Dean recipe...
> Like a Kolache? I grew up with sweet Kolaches (DH's aunt makes the BEST sweet kolaches) but there are savory ones with sausage.
> 
> I can't wait to try the crepes! those fries looked pretty good!
> And the people doing the fundraisers have missed you! I know our clubs are going to have to do something to make up for the massive revenue loss from cancelled fundraisers - between our 3 major clubs we raise close to 500k/year (one club does bingo which brings in ~1/2 that and then our major combined club chili cookoff usually brings upwards of 120k).
> Bright spot in this dismal year and hopefully a sign things will be getting better!!
> bleh me neither. One of the things I did last night before collapsing was rescue the Brita pitcher from the Owners locker tub and fill the pitcher -and set up coffee maker in the condo
> so cute!!
> 
> I'm behind Mac!! How fun for Kyle and woot! to having time off to really have some fun with the new toy car!!
> My dreams fade fast when I wake up, but occasionally I've woken up ticked off by something DH did in my dream LOL
> Mine takes less than 2 hours, usually closer to hour or hour and half.
> Everyone wears masks in the place I go to-our town is the case on the CDC website about the hairdressers who had covid and none of the their clients (those who wanted testing) were infected.
> Ok this is eerie-grocery shopping this am I picked up a couple small bottles of Prosecco for mimosas...
> Did I not know you grew up around ST Louis?
> 
> Fading fast-DH wants to go to Universal for a bit tomorrow. Have to pick up son's pass anyway. Don't think it will be early, so hoping not too bad later in day/evening.



That is so sweet of your DH to help his dad like that.......my mum has decided at the age of 85 she now needs wifi......lol.....this is going to be fun......for my brothers and sisters who live close by to her.......lol......

Thanks Monyk......we do love a new car.....and have a wonderful time on your trip. I`ve only heard good things about those crepes......I look forward to trying both sweet and savoury styles.

lol on the dreams.......so funny!

Hopefully next year you`ll be back into the fundraising, that is an amazing amount of money to raise......

Have fun 





macraven said:


> Nope don’t think so
> 
> only was able to see you are still up
> regular normal homies are snoring .....lol
> 
> Lynne is our morning alarm clock and never fails to be one of the homies that open up the curtains each morning to get our butts moving so peeps are not late for work
> 
> I’m prone to insomnia so I at times am up to between 1:0to 2:00 am sometimes 3:00
> A few times I don’t fall asleep until 3:00 am which is murder for me since the cats eat between 6-6:30 each
> And they do not know how to use a can opener
> If they had thumbs that might hel
> I slept between shifts it If seems like it
> If my cats were smart, they would work and learn how to use the can opener and let me sleep
> 
> A few years back, we had 3 homies that were night owls like me
> Posting early morning hours were normal
> 
> we were like Vegas where people never sleep
> 
> but those lovely posters stopped posting some years back
> 
> we had tiny dancer, Kevin and Bluer on the
> Night shift ( and me) and sometimes Andy if he  was between jobs,  the thread almost took on as a 24 thread for us
> 
> We are entering into now  holiday times and all homies need to switch gear and be pleasant to all
> 
> if you don’t like someone, don’t talk to them or try to tear PUT themis
> Use thr igmkr button if someone bugs you We all get along together quite well in this orphanage
> 
> 
> We created a home
> here fall
> 
> It is not nice or acceptable to be a meanie to others In This thread
> 
> we are the red headed step kids who meet in this board
> Kids of the Dis
> 
> we all work together and our only rule is to place nice with all
> Talk fun stuff with  each other
> People that can’t do that for one request they make,
> the thread no fun to go to
> 
> if you don’t like a poster , stay kind to them
> If you have friction with anyone , don't talk to them or put them down
> use the ignore button
> We are living in a pandemic period
> Things outside this home I made for all
> To feel safe No One should feel Unwanted
> 
> rudeness or surly statement to them will stop
> Play nice and stop rudeness and double meanings
> Or direct it to the person privately directed to read
> 
> you all are in this orphanage with us so make the
> best of it
> 
> If you want excitement and want to have heated exchanges , the community board is the
> place to post
> 
> time to cut back on the wise cracks and hidden agendas




Those were the days. I always remember the fun reading the original night crews fun posts.......

Nice words mac and very true.

Thank you. 




Realfoodfans said:


> Not snoozing Mac - up early and busy in the kitchen.  Slightly better night only up twice but woke at 6.40 that was it. Hope there hasn’t been any nastiness on here.  Haven’t seen any but can easily miss posts when busy. Hugs if affected.
> 
> @Monykalyn hoping you get some pics at Universal. Have a wonderful time.  L has a new Christmas story book about a family of rabbits.  She had me playing a game yesterday where the rabbit family have 33 days in Florida to go to Disney & Universal - today I’m assuming our game will be down to 32 days!
> 
> Hope Lynne gets a sleep in.
> 
> I’m off to find a gift for stepson and partner in preparation for their first baby due end of the year.  I don’t see them often at all but Kev occasionally does. We have bought the pram bundle for them but a true baby gift still needed of course.
> 
> Another coffee first.



Oh, it`s there realfood.

We slept so late this morning, but it was so good as we are always up around 6am...for two early retired folks not really necessary......

Good luck with the gift shopping......love buying baby gifts. Our next baby due in the family is one of my godchildren......and I plan to spoil that baby rotten too......enjoy!



Love a Sunday.....not sure why.......

Bacon was enjoyed for breakfast this morning and heading out for a drive around again today. Although I`m sending my two out for some groceries this morning while I make the chocolate cake. Will get to use my new hand mixer this morning.

Rib roast in the Aga cooking away slowly. Always a favourite in this house. My mum reminded me a few weeks ago as children we always had either a joint of beef or roast chicken on alternate Sundays.....it`s true we never, ever had anything else......that was the traditional Sunday lunch growing up. And carrots that had been cooking since the previous Sunday........lol......no such thing as al dente veg back then.

Beautiful sunny day here, but a little cooler than it is supposed to be. Time for another quick cup of tea I think.
































Have a wonderful Sunday...........​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes. I am usually an early bird.  Did get up early, and more wash done.  Seems little one wanted some wash done last night.  Offfered to do it in the morning, as tossed in my towels too, and fresh towel for my shower just taken.  Don’t worry, both kids do their own wash most of the time, but I don’t mind doing it, as did not only add my towels, but seems that chocolate got on my shirt yesterday, so some of my clothes too. And, the hum of the machines are the kind of the sounds I hear in the weekend early mornings.  

But of course, a tea pot was one of the first things done. And my weekend routine continues with a quiet house, remote in hand, as well as tea cup, and enjoying what ever I want on the tube that tends to be background noise most of the time. And decided to really try to get that puzzle more done.

So, glad to hear Julie enjoyed her coffee this morning. Aw, kids have such fun memories of things. Travels will commence, just not yet. But joyous time, as this time of year, local fun to enjoy lights, food, and smells.

Schumi’s house must be smelling good with the oven being used. Sweet memories of Sunday meals growing up.

And so, while sometimes I get on here first, puzzle got my attention as sunny out, and those black, blue, browns are so hard to see the slight differences each plane has. And some of the planes are silver in real life, but the puzzle pieces, to me, look like shades of light pink. So early morning sun I was hoping helps. Or I think it is.

Lastly, ah yes, still a Sunday morning for me, so need a wish to all the homies:


----------



## macraven

Good morning homies!

TV watching for me tonight
Fear the Dead is on and pizza for dinner.

of course cats got me up at 6:15
And they took a nap after they ate 

in my next life I want to come back as a cat ...

Hope all have a great day!


----------



## keishashadow

Sunday, Funday 

Should be starting on the cinnamon rolls I promised the mr but, on sunday I rarely can  resist a rare scoping out of FB to see what the night has ‘wrought 




Lynne G said:


> do my corn bread in a iron skillet. Comes out moist every time. And just enough, for it to be gone quickly.


I only use mine for a few things, always forget to pull it out for cornbread for some reason, duh.  Since i use it so rarely, have gotten more than a few wicked burns forgetting that handle gets so hot, double duh



Monykalyn said:


> bleh me neither. One of the things I did last night before collapsing was rescue the Brita pitcher from the Owners locker tub and fill the pitcher -and set up coffee maker in the condo


Seriously, between the smell & taste of orlando’s Water, have been afraid to put it next to an open flame



macraven said:


> only was able to see you are still up
> regular normal homies are snoring .....lol


Wait, there are normies among us?  How did they get vetted? 


schumigirl said:


> Do sausage cheeseballs count?


i’m trying to imagine what a sausage cheese ball is.  First thing that came to mine was a variation of commercial snack, Jax, cheeseballs but pretty sure I’m wandering off in left field 


schumigirl said:


> Yep, I was the only one in the salon yesterday wearing a mask, but the way the new place is set up everyone is kinda separated by the station so you dont see or are next to anyone.
> 
> Speaking of salons, does everyone elses hairdressers take two and a half hairs for highlights and a cut. It took soooo long.


Must see a pic 

Over three for mine usually.  Thin hair but tons of it.   Salon was really busy last Wednesday.  Thought maybe due to our holiday this week.  Owner said nope, due to FOMO...so many people worried they will close again & moving their appointments forward.



schumigirl said:


> Our walmart is totally out of paper towels. Luckily Kroger had some. Its to the point now I order tp and pt every order to make sure we dont run out.





schumigirl said:


> We have always made a sweet cornbread and out here what we get isnt sweet at all so I usually dont eat it. Not much for southern food myself and it is a big NO to BBQ. Every baseball, holiday, birthday party etc we have been does pulled pork and I have had my fill. Its ok; maybe I just have not had good BBQ.


BBQ started to really upset my stomach last few years. I do enjoy it but need to load up on antacids pre & post.


schumigirl said:


> That is so sweet of your DH to help his dad like that.......my mum has decided at the age of 85 she now needs wifi......lol.....this is going to be fun......for my brothers and sisters who live close by to her.......lol......


Let’s the merriment begin 


Lynne G said:


> Don’t worry, both kids do their own wash most of the time, but I don’t mind doing it, as did not only add my towels, but seems that chocolate got on my shirt yesterday, so some of my clothes too. And, the hum of the machines are the kind of the sounds I hear in the weekend early mornings.


Laundry was always a group event here.  As in whomever happens to be wandering past the washer, toss it in the dryer, please.  For some reason, everyone disappeared when the dryer buzzer went of lol


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Sunday, Funday
> 
> Should be starting on the cinnamon rolls I promised the mr but, on sunday I rarely can  resist a rare scoping out of FB to see what the night has ‘wrought
> View attachment 539708
> 
> 
> I only use mine for a few things, always forget to pull it out for cornbread for some reason, duh.  Since i use it so rarely, have gotten more than a few wicked burns forgetting that handle gets so hot, double duh
> 
> 
> Seriously, between the smell & taste of orlando’s Water, have been afraid to put it next to an open flame
> 
> 
> Wait, there are normies among us?  How did they get vetted?
> 
> i’m trying to imagine what a sausage cheese ball is.  First thing that came to mine was a variation of commercial snack, Jax, cheeseballs but pretty sure I’m wandering off in left field
> 
> Must see a pic
> 
> Over three for mine usually.  Thin hair but tons of it.   Salon was really busy last Wednesday.  Thought maybe due to our holiday this week.  Owner said nope, due to FOMO...so many people worried they will close again & moving their appointments forward.
> View attachment 539705
> 
> View attachment 539706
> 
> BBQ started to really upset my stomach last few years. I do enjoy it but need to load up on antacids pre & post.
> 
> Let’s the merriment begin
> 
> Laundry was always a group event here.  As in whomever happens to be wandering past the washer, toss it in the dryer, please.  For some reason, everyone disappeared when the dryer buzzer went of lol



LOVE the memes....yes, I don`t have FB, but yes, seen that happen. And Harry and the Hendersons.......awww.....haven`t seen that for years! 

Yes, I hadn`t heard of sausage cheeseballs? Must ask snowpack......and I don`t know who had their hair done but it wasn`t me......lol......

Yes, I`m in the salon around 2 1/2 - 3 hours.......well, when I`m getting coloured and cut.....always a nice experience. Oh my mother with internet access will be hilarious....I have so many visions of what she`ll do!!

Love cinammon rolls......store bought ones here aren`t brilliant, but in America....love em!! 




Rib roast is coming along nicely, aroma is gorgeous in the kitchen. It is quite cold here now, around 42F......and it`s almost 4pm and all lamps are on around the house.......I do quite like darker nights when we don`t have to go anywhere, which is most nights right now with lockdown still in place.....

Think it`ll be mashed potato tonight and red wine sauce to go with the beef and no dessert tonight. 

Movie later I think.......


----------



## Realfoodfans

@schumigirl think your long post went rogue - comments came out as though your happenings!  I was oh lucky you with a salon open - then read Walmart - realised not correct! 

Unexpected nice walk today.  Em was meeting Lottie’s best friend & mum at the park - J didn’t want to go so he chose to come with us to meet DS for a walk.  All beauty spots around us are no go at the weekend so busy with nowhere else for people to go so we parked at his home and went up onto the canal and across fields back around the village - only 5 miles but a long way for J as his hyper mobility means it takes 10 times more energy for him.  Lots to see and talk about kept him entertained.

Do you have canals anywhere in the US similar to ours?  Many fell into disrepair and now rebuilt for pleasure use.  Criss cross most of the country and always pleasant walking for me as flat!  The original barges were pulled by horses and near DS home a number of “turnover” bridges that allowed the horses to cross where the tow path changed sides.


Time to start the veg - roast chicken and the famous stuffing almost ready.  All hungry I hope.


----------



## macraven

We do have canals 
Have some pictures I took when our civil war group tour was at the East coast.

I still have not mastered posting pictures....


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> @schumigirl think your long post went rogue - comments came out as though your happenings!  I was oh lucky you with a salon open - then read Walmart - realised not correct!
> 
> Unexpected nice walk today.  Em was meeting Lottie’s best friend & mum at the park - J didn’t want to go so he chose to come with us to meet DS for a walk.  All beauty spots around us are no go at the weekend so busy with nowhere else for people to go so we parked at his home and went up onto the canal and across fields back around the village - only 5 miles but a long way for J as his hyper mobility means it takes 10 times more energy for him.  Lots to see and talk about kept him entertained.
> 
> Do you have canals anywhere in the US similar to ours?  Many fell into disrepair and now rebuilt for pleasure use.  Criss cross most of the country and always pleasant walking for me as flat!  The original barges were pulled by horses and near DS home a number of “turnover” bridges that allowed the horses to cross where the tow path changed sides.
> View attachment 539733
> 
> Time to start the veg - roast chicken and the famous stuffing almost ready.  All hungry I hope.



Thanks real   ......think I fixed it. I think my post being off kilter left Janet`s post off kilter too.....no idea what happened with that.....sorted it now......thanks.......I never go back and look at posts again....well, hardly ever......yes a salon would be nice right now, just because!! I got my hair done just before they closed again and should be ok till almost Christmas, but will get appointment made as soon as they open.

I noticed a few weeks ago it wouldn`t let me multi quote......but seems to have settled down now......

Early dinner here too.....almost ready......


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Yes, I hadn`t heard of sausage cheeseballs? Must ask snowpack......and I don`t know who had their hair done but it wasn`t me......lol......
> 
> Yes, I`m in the salon around 2 1/2 - 3 hours.......well, when I`m getting coloured and cut.....always a nice experience. Oh my mother with internet access will be hilarious....I have so many visions of what she`ll do!!
> 
> Love cinammon rolls......store bought ones here aren`t brilliant, but in America....love em!!


Ok here’s the rolls   Not a fan of that sickening sweet glaze, more butter makes it better lol   Bottom gets naturally caramelized.  I flip mine over, the mr prefers his on bottom. 


RF ok it was you who made sausage cheddar rolls (whatever those are sound good) & got hair done?




Realfoodfans said:


> Do you have canals anywhere in the US similar to ours?


I had a mule, her name was Sal...15 miles on the Erie Canal 

song most school kids learn here when learning about the canal system in place here before autos

still a few around. Patty who used to post here could probably go into great detail re the section near Buffalo, ny, that still operates leisure barge tours


schumigirl said:


> think I fixed it. I think my post being off kilter left Janet`s post off kilter too.....no idea what happened with that.....sorted it now......thanks.......I never go back and look at posts again....well, hardly ever......


with all flurry of editing here, no wonder things have gotten wonky


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, canals near New Hope, not too far where live.  Mules.Yep.  

Oh to hair salon time. Me, about an hour. She’s ready with my color when I come in, 35 or so with it in, then wash and style, about 20 minutes.

Must get coffee.  Zoo was very nice.  Came in as eagles were having a screeching competition.  Neat.


----------



## macraven

When is Keisha going to make a batch of rolls for us homies?

Now I want a roll!

Today it’s 70 here right now
Tomorrow the bottom could fall out.

We don’t normally get weather like this at the end of November.

Wish I could say I am in the blonde club like schumi, Keisha and Lynne.
Have not had a color job in a long time 
Wearing a hat helps hide my hair.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Ok here’s the rolls   Not a fan of that sickening sweet glaze, more butter makes it better lol   Bottom gets naturally caramelized.  I flip mine over, the mr prefers his on bottom.
> View attachment 539744
> 
> RF ok it was you who made sausage cheddar rolls (whatever those are sound good) & got hair done?
> 
> 
> 
> I had a mule, her name was Sal...15 miles on the Erie Canal
> 
> song most school kids learn here when learning about the canal system in place here before autos
> 
> still a few around. Patty who used to post here could probably go into great detail re the section near Buffalo, ny, that still operates leisure barge tours
> 
> with all flurry of editing here, no wonder things have gotten wonky



Isn`t that the truth!!

They look fabulous!!! And yes, plenty to share around  I`d go for the butter too.....it`s always better with butter!

I think it was snowpack made the sausage cheese balls and had hair done......I make sausage rolls.....sausage meat flavoured with what ever and lots of pepper.....encased in pastry and cut into small squares.......next time I make them I`ll post a picture. You`d like them!!! 






macraven said:


> When is Keisha going to make a batch of rolls for us homies?
> 
> Now I want a roll!
> 
> Today it’s 70 here right now
> Tomorrow the bottom could fall out.
> 
> We don’t normally get weather like this at the end of November.
> 
> Wish I could say I am in the blonde club like schumi, Keisha and Lynne.
> Have not had a color job in a long time
> Wearing a hat helps hide my hair.



lol....you have lovely hair though........and yes, a hat helps on bad hair days......I have many of those in Orlando!! 

That`s cool for you.......we`re down at 40F now.......guess you don`t want to trade weathers.......no?? 




Dinner was good. Feeling very full right now and they enjoyed their flourless chocolate cake. It is a dish that doesn`t look aesthetically good, as it flops down into an almost flat cake, but my goodness it`s rich. So, they had dessert of sorts....I had a cup of tea. Wish I liked chocolate cake.

Found an old Columbo on tv right now I hadn`t seen before.......thought I`d seen them all. Will see the end of that then we`ll find a movie to watch.


----------



## Lynne G

Zoo to you.  Most were taking a nap:

Want to screech?

Just take that nap:


Stroll anyone?


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lovely pictures Lynne.
No Keisha I’m UK too no salons open here so not me having a pamper.
Thanks Mac and others I am going to google US canal system.  Will add some to our list of places to visit.......one day!
Everyone full from nice roast dinner & dessert and bath time for L, dishwasher on and we have tv on and watching game show J likes. Movie when he goes for his shower.
Peaceful evening to all x


----------



## Monykalyn

Realfoodfans said:


> I’m off to find a gift for stepson and partner in preparation for their first baby due


 sweet.  Something to look forward to. J has hyper mobility issues? Both DH oldest and our oldest together have that: Ehlers-Danlos syndrome. Alysa (my oldest) also has POTS.years of being followed by pedi cardiologist to find out why she randomly passes out-once we discovered DH’s oldest a couple years ago she is the one who suggested these diagnosis. And it fits. Trying to get a formal medical diagnosis but only a couple places in USA can actually do diagnosis.
Rolls look so good!
Disney springs for lunch and shopping. On our way to get UCF kiddo and Universal tonight.
drinks at Jock Lindsay’s hangar bar (my fave bedtime story). Santa and the Mrs floated by. And quick stop in Amorettes...


----------



## macraven

Monyk, you know I  Food Porn.....
Hope your vacation is packed with loads of fun


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Monykalyn yes wonderful pictures - oh to be there!  Warm too I guess? Enjoy your evening.

J has numerous challenges - dyspraxia, hypermobility -  Ehlers-Danlos has been mentioned but not officially diagnosed - bowel problems that have required surgery and sensory processing disorder.  Having said that he’s an absolute angel, highly intelligent and (as many on the spectrum) fantastic memory on those things he loves - eg Disney and Pixar movies, James Bond and recently on to the Marvel and other superheroes.  It is appreciated when others share their knowledge so thank you for saying about your daughter.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Sunday. It has been a lazy one here.  I did a tiny bit of shopping today. I now have everything I need for Thanksgiving except the apples for the pie. I will get those on Tuesday or Wednesday.
I've got 3 more days to get through and then I don't go back to work until December 7. I'm not sure if i will work a full day on Wednesday or not. I guess it depends on how much I get done Monday and Tuesday. My boss wants me to leave detailed notes about how to do my job. This includes how to navigate some of the insurance websites we use. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Hope there hasn’t been any nastiness on here. Haven’t seen any but can easily miss posts when busy. Hugs if affected.


I've been completely oblivious too. I guess that's a good thing. This is probably the nicest message board I've posted on. We had some crazies on my Girl Scout Board and dance moms (no relation to the TV show) board. 



schumigirl said:


> BBQ food is so much better in Florida than we can do in the UK....we do ok, but oh goodness had some gorgeous stuff down there. But, if you don`t like it. Good thing about Florida is there are plenty of other choices.......


One of the big things I miss about living in Miami is the variety of food. You can find almost anything there. Kind of like NYC.



Lynne G said:


> Don’t worry, both kids do their own wash most of the time, but I don’t mind doing it


 When B went to college I had several people tell me that she would be bringing laundry home. I just told them that she knew where the washer and dryer were. 



keishashadow said:


> Over three for mine usually. Thin hair but tons of it. Salon was really busy last Wednesday. Thought maybe due to our holiday this week. Owner said nope, due to FOMO...so many people worried they will close again & moving their appointments forward.


If salons shut down again I think I will just let my hair grow until they open back up. I usually spend less than an hour at the salon, but I don't have my hair colored there. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Do you have canals anywhere in the US similar to ours? Many fell into disrepair and now rebuilt for pleasure use. Criss cross most of the country and always pleasant walking for me as flat! The original barges were pulled by horses and near DS home a number of “turnover” bridges that allowed the horses to cross where the tow path changed sides.


 Another pretty picture. I'm sure we have canals around here somewhere, I just don't know exactly where. 



macraven said:


> I still have not mastered posting pictures....


 Are your pictures on an iPhone? If so, posting is really easy. 



keishashadow said:


> Ok here’s the rolls Not a fan of that sickening sweet glaze, more butter makes it better lol Bottom gets naturally caramelized. I flip mine over, the mr prefers his on bottom.


Yum!  I like a cream cheese icing on mine. 



keishashadow said:


> I had a mule, her name was Sal...15 miles on the Erie Canal


 Great. Now, I'll have that song stuck in my head for the rest of the night. 



Lynne G said:


> Zoo to you. Most were taking a nap:


 Great pictures. I love the big cats. I think we might go to Zoo Atlanta next week. 



Monykalyn said:


> Disney springs for lunch and shopping. On our way to get UCF kiddo and Universal tonight.


 I am so ready for some Disney treats. 181 days to go.....

Thinking about what to do for supper. We will probably end up at McAlister's. It has become our Sunday night go to place.


----------



## Lynne G

Made some chicken with black beans, little one had rice, and made my own salsa.  Burrito made by older one.  Little one made hers into a bowl meal, and me, just made it a taco.  Dinner served.  Trash out.  Now relaxing, with some tea and alarm ready.  Little one smile, as no need to get up early this week, she has off all week.  Older one and I have to be up early for the next 3 days.  Did take Friday off, as why not?  Four day weekend?  Yay!

I am so lucky, even with some scary health issues with little one when she was born, and older one getting rsv as a baby, and by age 3, asthma and an allergy, I have normal, active adult kids.  Poor older one has never outgrown the asthma or the allergy, but never stopped him from sports.  And over the years, learned which medicine works and what doesn’t.  

And yeah, no remote for me. Games marked down enough for older one to buy a few new ones today. But that is okay, have a smaller screen to keep me company.

And yeah, 


Oh well.  May all the homies have a peaceful and happy Sunday evening.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> When is Keisha going to make a batch of rolls for us homies?
> 
> Now I want a roll!
> 
> Today it’s 70 here right now
> Tomorrow the bottom could fall out.
> 
> We don’t normally get weather like this at the end of November.
> 
> Wish I could say I am in the blonde club like schumi, Keisha and Lynne.
> Have not had a color job in a long time
> Wearing a hat helps hide my hair.


ur roots are light. Blends well. Im mow going with baby high lights at roots.  Can stretch it out longer


Monykalyn said:


> sweet.  Something to look forward to. J has hyper mobility issues? Both DH oldest and our oldest together have that: Ehlers-Danlos syndrome. Alysa (my oldest) also has POTS.years of being followed by pedi cardiologist to find out why she randomly passes out-once we discovered DH’s oldest a couple years ago she is the one who suggested these diagnosis. And it fits. Trying to get a formal medical diagnosis but only a couple places in USA can actually do diagnosis.
> Rolls look so good!
> Disney springs for lunch and shopping. On our way to get UCF kiddo and Universal tonight.
> drinks at Jock Lindsay’s hangar bar (my fave bedtime story). Santa and the Mrs floated by. And quick stop in Amorettes...


That condition sounds scary.  

Shamefully, we killed a pan of rolls already eeek.  Found some nice rib steaks in bottom of freezer & made a, ahem, healthy salad 

Never stopped at Jock’s always looks hopping, your pics are great.


----------



## Lynne G

Hall of Tasty, I’m joining in Keisha.  Those cinnamon buns looked delicious.  We stopped at a Yum Yum donut shop.  Yeah, took all my will not to eat the two donuts I bought. Did eat the chocolate thunder one.  Saved the boston cream one for with my tea tomorrow.  Hope the plastic bag I put it in keeps it fresh, and hid in back of refrigerator, hoping no one gets to it before me.

And dark out, with rain to fall asleep with. Thus, light for those sneaking that other pan of cinnamon buns, or other sweet.


----------



## macraven

A cat light!


----------



## Lynne G

Still need that light.  Woke up to rain around 3 this morning. Loud at times, but ended as I went back to sleep.  Up just before alarm, freshened up, and back to that week day routine, including my so lovely tea.  


Oh yes, And it feels like the Monday it is.

Ooh, it’s loudly raining again.  Going for that second cup of tea.  Yep. 


So, a hearty good morning to all the homies. A Most Marvelous Monday to you all.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Happy Sunday. It has been a lazy one here.  I did a tiny bit of shopping today. I now have everything I need for Thanksgiving except the apples for the pie. I will get those on Tuesday or Wednesday.
> I've got 3 more days to get through and then I don't go back to work until December 7. I'm not sure if i will work a full day on Wednesday or not. I guess it depends on how much I get done Monday and Tuesday. My boss wants me to leave detailed notes about how to do my job. This includes how to navigate some of the insurance websites we use.
> 
> I've been completely oblivious too. I guess that's a good thing. This is probably the nicest message board I've posted on. We had some crazies on my Girl Scout Board and dance moms (no relation to the TV show) board.
> 
> One of the big things I miss about living in Miami is the variety of food. You can find almost anything there. Kind of like NYC.
> 
> When B went to college I had several people tell me that she would be bringing laundry home. I just told them that she knew where the washer and dryer were.
> 
> If salons shut down again I think I will just let my hair grow until they open back up. I usually spend less than an hour at the salon, but I don't have my hair colored there.
> 
> Another pretty picture. I'm sure we have canals around here somewhere, I just don't know exactly where.
> 
> Are your pictures on an iPhone? If so, posting is really easy.
> 
> Yum!  I like a cream cheese icing on mine.
> 
> Great. Now, I'll have that song stuck in my head for the rest of the night.
> 
> Great pictures. I love the big cats. I think we might go to Zoo Atlanta next week.
> 
> I am so ready for some Disney treats. 181 days to go.....
> 
> Thinking about what to do for supper. We will probably end up at McAlister's. It has become our Sunday night go to place.




I do love cream cheese frosting too. It`s not so common over here unless you do it yourself.

I would love to visit Miami one day. Tom has been and has fond memories of it and they have a Loews hotel there which we would stay in. Yes, food choices in abundance.........






keishashadow said:


> ur roots are light. Blends well. Im mow going with baby high lights at roots.  Can stretch it out longer
> 
> That condition sounds scary.
> 
> Shamefully, we killed a pan of rolls already eeek.  Found some nice rib steaks in bottom of freezer & made a, ahem, healthy salad
> 
> Never stopped at Jock’s always looks hopping, your pics are great.



lol....they`d have disappeared in our home too! Dinner sounds good and yes, Jock`s is on our list of places we want to visit next year........




Monday and it is cold. 

Kyle is off all this week but we`re so used to him being home with work, it doesn`t feel any different now, he`s just not cooped up in the office with the door closed most of the day. 

Making chicken noodle soup for lunch today, made some bread this morning to go with it......no breadmaker, prefer to do it by hand. And dinner is the rest of the rib roast from last night. Will reheat in some more red wine sauce. I cooked it rare so it`ll be lovely even when reheated.

Supposed to be having a meeting this afternoon with someone but the office postponed till Wednesday as he has a migraine. So, free afternoon.......might do some organising of something. 

Plan to put all the Christmas things up this coming weekend, so will have a look to see if we need anything new.....doubt it, but we always make sure we buy something new for each tree every year......sadly won`t be from the Christmas store in IOA like last few years. 

Time to go bring bread out of the oven......have a great Monday.....





































Happy Monday............​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hi all.  Got up and kept busy as a very bad sleep.  Know that when I sit down likely to go tired so keeping busy is the best option.  

Managed to get an optician appointment for next Monday as long overdue particularly for glaucoma check.  Think new glasses probably be needed so large bill expected as I wear them all day I do choose nice frames.

Evening meal bolognese cooked and ready to heat up with pasta later. Popular with everyone here.

Walk to local shop shortly then a sit down and some time on the jigsaw before school pick up.

Happy Monday all!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Happy to have a 3 day week, but feel like I have so much to do to get ready. After work today I'm going to the pet store to pick up a few new toys for Caspian. I always do that when we go on a long trip. 

I will continue cleaning and general  tidying up so I don't come home to a messy house. B will be home on Wednesday.

Hoping for a really quiet week at work this week.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> yes, And it feels like the Monday it is


That’s my sorta cat lol


schumigirl said:


> made some bread this morning to go with it......no breadmaker, prefer to do it by hand.


Yum, can’t remember last time I made non-quick bread without using bread maker   Even if just skipping the steps for making dough To then finish off in oven 


Realfoodfans said:


> Managed to get an optician appointment for next Monday as long overdue particularly for glaucoma check. Think new glasses probably be needed so large bill expected as I wear them all day I do choose nice frames.


Good, Gotta keep those checks up!  So many advances now. if they find pre-glaucoma early, it’s usually very treatable these days if you find a top notch provider 

I was floored when I went for my 6 month check up/bi-annual glasses check & discovered, that due to covid, they got out of dispensing them. Said too difficult to monitor & then disinfect the glasses on display. Makes sense if you think of it.

now have to find a place to fill the RX. Hate to order online without trying them on. Pearl vision messed up the mr’s orders twice in the past. Had a Family member recommend America’s Best ?  a chain here I guess 

release the thanksgiving memes


----------



## Realfoodfans

Agree @keishashadow do not want to buy online - I have bi-focal, reactive etc etc.  Will see what happens.


----------



## Lynne G

Ba ha ha. Turkey, Keisha.  

Nothing like hearing the noise of a jack hammer near end of our driveway. Safe underground lines, yes please.  

Good luck at eye exam, Julie. I have mine this week too. Yeah, understand no glasses to try on. May see if I can do that one where can do on your phone, no so much to order from them, but to get better idea of style I want. Contacts, have always ordered online. No issues there.

Ooh, donut enjoyed, now looking for something else. Baked bread with butter, Schumi’s bread baked, sounds perfect. Eh, I did make my own rolls sometimes, but but made already or to finish baking instead is most of bread we have in house. Speed is the need on most of my days. And not the time either. When I am done work, dinner requests start.

Tea.  Yep, at least a 3 cup teapot.  No tea dummy here.  LoL


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> That’s my sorta cat lol
> 
> Yum, can’t remember last time I made non-quick bread without using bread maker   Even if just skipping the steps for making dough To then finish off in oven
> 
> Good, Gotta keep those checks up!  So many advances now. if they find pre-glaucoma early, it’s usually very treatable these days if you find a top notch provider
> 
> I was floored when I went for my 6 month check up/bi-annual glasses check & discovered, that due to covid, they got out of dispensing them. Said too difficult to monitor & then disinfect the glasses on display. Makes sense if you think of it.
> 
> now have to find a place to fill the RX. Hate to order online without trying them on. Pearl vision messed up the mr’s orders twice in the past. Had a Family member recommend America’s Best ?  a chain here I guess
> 
> release the thanksgiving memes
> 
> View attachment 539905



Love those memes again! 

That is the coolest chicken ever! 

I had a breadmaker, actually I`m sure it`s still around somewhere.....but I don`t make bread that often and everyone preferred non breadmaker stuff. I should give it another try....

You just reminded me I`m due an eye test too....pretty sure my glasses are still ok, but always do the yearly test as my dad had glaucoma, so will always have the peepers checked regularly. 

No one is even remotely hungry after the huge bowls of chicken noodle soup I made at lunch. Think I may freeze the beef and keep it for another day. 

Pitch black here for the last half hour or so.....feels a little wintry today.


----------



## mckennarose

Hi all,

Hoping everyone is doing well.  I'm behind again on keeping up with the thread.  

All is going well here, aside from some disease flaring.  I blame the quick temperature changes we've been having here.  

Someone, (J, I think?) asked about my new med.... I haven't started it yet.  The rheumatology pharmacist contacted me on Friday letting me know the prescription was sent to my insurance specialty pharmacy and I should be hearing from them.  If I don't hear back today I will call tomorrow.  They are supposed to go over co-pay, shipping and other info.  I'm really hoping it's not going to be too much!  Without insurance, one shot is over $2,000!  My thyroid meds are already a lot so I'm a bit nervous about it.  I don't have a thyroid due to Hashimoto's disease and it was removed 10 years ago.  (yes, I have several autoimmune diseases)  I should stop now before I get on my Big Pharma soapbox!  LOL!  

Finalized the Thanksgiving menu and we will be having the prime rib with a horseradish cream sauce, garlic mashed potatoes, broccoli, and pumpkin cheese cake for dessert.  I'll make the cheesecake on Wednesday and everything else is good to go on Thursday.  Only youngest and her boyfriend will be here.  My other kids are/were/continue to be exposed to people with covid, so we're all playing it safe this holiday.  Hoping Christmas will be better.  

I found a new wine supplier who has my beloved Madeira in stock, so I ordered a bottle for Thanksgiving, along with another to try.  The other online supplier hasn't had it for a few months.  They're in NJ so not far shipping.

Speaking of NJ, the new restrictions by our governor/health dept. person have not made any sort of dent here that I can see in regards to out of state visitors.  Still just as many NY and NJ plates all around us, as it usual is this time of year.  I don't know what they thought they would accomplish by putting them in place, then to make exceptions for the commuters.  Yesterday hubby and I went to Sam's (saw 9 empty skids of toilet paper, btw!) and there were a lot of NY plates in the parking lot.  We're still doing our thing on keeping safe, so it doesn't bother me.  Most of the spread is in houses this time around and we don't have anyone visiting.

Youngest dd is now starting one of her finals so I'll be getting off and moving to another room so she can have some quiet.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope the new medicine does not cost much, McK.  Yep, with the virus still an issue, will be just us. Maybe by Christmas?  Doesn’t matter.  Being safe and healthy are some of the best gifts of all.  And yeah, blank shelves, a lot more blank ones than I have seen in past weeks. Thankfully, got a refill of both papers a couple of weeks ago, so we should be good for a few more weeks.  

Chicken patties were lunch, so not sure what dinner. Maybe pasta? Lunchtime walk was a bad hair, sunny, cool feeling one. 20 to 30 mph winds says the weather lady. I guess so. And that wind was making it feel even cooler. While having shades on, the sun was of no help keeping it any warmer.

Monday.  Yep.  Monday.


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne, did you see the governor put more restrictions out today?  He's banning alcohol sales at bars and restaurants on Wednesday after 5 pm.  ??  I think it's just for that day, since people go out the night before Thanksgiving.  There were a few more too.


----------



## Charade67

Ugh! Is it vacation time yet? Boss keeps coming up with more things she wants me to do before I leave. I need to leave written instructions on how to access my email. She can't seem to remember "click on email icon on computer desktop".

Came home to another issue. Last month we got a letter from our mortgage company stating that we didn't have homeowner's insurance. I contacted my insurance agent and he was going to send them proof that we did. I thought that was the end of it. Last week we got a second request. It said that if they didn't receive proof of insurance then we would have to pay out of pocket. I uploaded a copy of our policy to their website that same day. The next day I faxed them proof of insurance and proof that they had paid the premium out of our escrow account back in July.  Today I received a letter stating that our insurance had been cancelled. I hit the roof. Thankfully I got someone on the phone quickly and they were able to determine that they did get my insurance information and everything had been updated.  I don't need this stress.



keishashadow said:


> I was floored when I went for my 6 month check up/bi-annual glasses check & discovered, that due to covid, they got out of dispensing them. Said too difficult to monitor & then disinfect the glasses on display. Makes sense if you think of it.


 I got new glasses back in July. My optician would let people try on frames, but they had to return them to a specific spot on the counter. The optician would disinfect the frames and put them back on display. 



Realfoodfans said:


> I have bi-focal, reactive etc etc.


 I have progressive lenses. Makes me feel old. 



mckennarose said:


> Finalized the Thanksgiving menu and we will be having the prime rib with a horseradish cream sauce, garlic mashed potatoes, broccoli, and pumpkin cheese cake for dessert.


I have no idea what we are going to have aside from the drinks and desserts. I imagine it will be a traditional turkey dinner. Sometimes we have ham too, but I doubt we will this year since there will only be a few of us. 

Dh is working late tonight, so I am on my own for dinner. Need to decide what to have.


----------



## Lynne G

mckennarose said:


> Lynne, did you see the governor put more restrictions out today?  He's banning alcohol sales at bars and restaurants on Wednesday after 5 pm.  ??  I think it's just for that day, since people go out the night before Thanksgiving.  There were a few more too.



Yep, and DH chimed in as I said such news, that all college kids wanted to go out drinking that night.  I guess. Just means longer lines in the state store, and beer places. Sad, as the places selling alcohol, get more no sales time, that they most likely were banking on. Still have some of that coconut stuff, so may be doing it with some orange sherbet tonight. Yum.  

Anyone want soup? Made chicken noodle soup again. Little one very happy. Older one said, soup? That’s for dinner? Eh, get any of the food little one won’t eat. Like hot dogs, grilled cheese, scrambled eggs, make a baked tater.

Enjoying my dessert drink, so what he ended up with, no known, as was not watching. DH finished up the soup. Did not make much, as needed just enough for a meal. Crackers in it, yep. Perfect on a dark Monday night. And used up leftovers of chicken, carrots, and a box of pasta.

Ah yes,


----------



## keishashadow

mckennarose said:


> Lynne, did you see the governor put more restrictions out today?  He's banning alcohol sales at bars and restaurants on Wednesday after 5 pm.  ??  I think it's just for that day, since people go out the night before Thanksgiving.  There were a few more too.


One of the Biggest drinking nights of year...all those thirsty college students already desperate to avoid family lol

Sorry, hope it all works out. those are some serious meds & prices to match! 



Charade67 said:


> Thankfully I got someone on the phone quickly and they were able to determine that they did get my insurance information and everything had been updated. I don't need this stress.


What a messy situation. You put that fire out nicely


Charade67 said:


> The optician would disinfect the frames and put them back on display.


As good of system as any yet,  I’m going to wait it out


----------



## Monykalyn

Monday night- had to do some remote work today, both kids had schoolwork. Nice to have the condo and space to spread out - think even DH did some work! Made it to pool for a it for some sun, burgers on the grill. Did a grocery shop on Saturday with some planned meals in. College kid headed back to dorm tonight to pack up. She brought her laundry to condo lol. One of the reasons I like this particular resort is the full size laundry. After she left we did the mini golf and shuffle board - i  
And I have an eye appointment week after we get back- must be time of year 

We didn’t stay super long at Universal yesterday. Was pretty busy but wait times definitely overstated. Almost snagged a VQ for Hagrids but disappeared before I could complete it-surprised to see it at all that late. 25 minutes posted for Forbidden Journey- we never stopped moving though the queue - the 25 minute included the locker visit before and after too. Stop at Honeydukes for the kids. Surprisingly we were only ones in the store until ready to check out. Guess everyone in line for Hagrids?
The new coaster is really moving along!  Decided to head out after as we were tired.



Charade67 said:


> Today I received a letter stating that our insurance had been cancelled.


We had that happen earlier this year! Are they trying to run a scam? Especially as when we called same thing- paid up out of escrow!

Pool time tomorrow, then dinner out as I have gift card to Bonefish- one right near condo.


----------



## Lynne G

Good night, and a light for all to keep your toes alright.


----------



## macraven

My toes thank you...


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Ugh! Is it vacation time yet? Boss keeps coming up with more things she wants me to do before I leave. I need to leave written instructions on how to access my email. She can't seem to remember "click on email icon on computer desktop".
> 
> Came home to another issue. Last month we got a letter from our mortgage company stating that we didn't have homeowner's insurance. I contacted my insurance agent and he was going to send them proof that we did. I thought that was the end of it. Last week we got a second request. It said that if they didn't receive proof of insurance then we would have to pay out of pocket. I uploaded a copy of our policy to their website that same day. The next day I faxed them proof of insurance and proof that they had paid the premium out of our escrow account back in July.  Today I received a letter stating that our insurance had been cancelled. I hit the roof. Thankfully I got someone on the phone quickly and they were able to determine that they did get my insurance information and everything had been updated.  I don't need this stress.
> 
> I got new glasses back in July. My optician would let people try on frames, but they had to return them to a specific spot on the counter. The optician would disinfect the frames and put them back on display.
> 
> I have progressive lenses. Makes me feel old.
> 
> 
> I have no idea what we are going to have aside from the drinks and desserts. I imagine it will be a traditional turkey dinner. Sometimes we have ham too, but I doubt we will this year since there will only be a few of us.
> 
> Dh is working late tonight, so I am on my own for dinner. Need to decide what to have.




Goodness that is stressful! Glad you got it sorted out. Sometimes if you don`t get through to the right person when someone mucks up, it can be a real nightmare.

On three seperate occasions Tom went into the bank, many years ago, upshot was......the lady each time, looked aghast and told Tom he was supposed to be deceased 

We were laughing by the second time, but the first time, it was a bit of a shock....lol....it took the third occasion to get through to the right person who believed him when he said he wasn`t in fact, dead. 

Hope you had something nice for dinner last night.






Monykalyn said:


> Monday night- had to do some remote work today, both kids had schoolwork. Nice to have the condo and space to spread out - think even DH did some work! Made it to pool for a it for some sun, burgers on the grill. Did a grocery shop on Saturday with some planned meals in. College kid headed back to dorm tonight to pack up. She brought her laundry to condo lol. One of the reasons I like this particular resort is the full size laundry. After she left we did the mini golf and shuffle board - i
> And I have an eye appointment week after we get back- must be time of year
> 
> We didn’t stay super long at Universal yesterday. Was pretty busy but wait times definitely overstated. Almost snagged a VQ for Hagrids but disappeared before I could complete it-surprised to see it at all that late. 25 minutes posted for Forbidden Journey- we never stopped moving though the queue - the 25 minute included the locker visit before and after too. Stop at Honeydukes for the kids. Surprisingly we were only ones in the store until ready to check out. Guess everyone in line for Hagrids?
> The new coaster is really moving along!  Decided to head out after as we were tired.
> 
> 
> We had that happen earlier this year! Are they trying to run a scam? Especially as when we called same thing- paid up out of escrow!
> 
> Pool time tomorrow, then dinner out as I have gift card to Bonefish- one right near condo.



Sounds like you`re having a lovely trip. Heard the parks were busy yesterday, I think this week will only get busier. 

Enjoy Bonefish......and pool time!! 




We bought a sausage meat from a different butcher a few weeks ago, so defrosted it last night to try it today in the hope we really like and we`ll get more for Christmas.....but need to get some leeks as we do like them through it. Sometimes we add bacon,cranberries or other things, but Tom said stick to the basics so we can taste the meat. That`s my only task for today

So will nip out this morning and have to go to the post office too. One of cousins in NY is 50 next week, so need to get her card sent off. I don`t go to the post office in our village anymore as the staff can be a little rude, I prefer the one in the next village, well it`s a town really. They are so much nicer and won`t take us long to do a detour. 

Half the sky is sunny and bright and the other is thick black heavy looking clouds......no idea what the day will turn out like......














































​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning!  Long school run this morning - utilities working on one of the country lanes I use so lane L’s school is on came to standstill.  On returning to car a furniture delivery lorry had total gridlock so I returned long route home only to join main road at scene of a car accident.  

Sat now with mug of tea before we return all Christmas storage boxes to the loft.  Kev wants to wash the cars so I don’t think we will be going far.
Was beautiful first thing but clouded over.

No clarity as to how we will each come out of lockdown or Christmas arrangements yet despite waffle of prime minister last night.  Proud to say Astra Zeneca/Oxford vaccine looking promising.  I worked 33 years for them. Kev 25. My brother 40 years so you can see why.  ICI when we started my Dad used to say I had ICI written through me like a stick of rock!

Hope the sausage meat is successful @schumigirl.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Schumi and Julie.  Both your weather sounds like will be raining some time today, if not already. We are at freezing temp now, but a full sunny day for us. Seems a clear sky overnight is nice to see sky, but a bigger drop in temps this time of year.  Cool day, as predicted high is 48F.   Will definitely be wearing a jacket on lunchtime walk.

Eek, that is very scary about Tom being listed as deceased, Schumi. Very glad it was straightened out. Hope your meat tastes as good or better than the the place you usually get it from. Sad to say, do not enjoy eating any kind of sausage.

Julie, yeah, with the weather still not too bad, many road construction around. Including on our street. Hope you enjoyed hot tea. I’m enjoying mine.

And so, with all this talk of food and drink, it’s a Tuesday. Taco Tuesday. The day Mac might be doing a Taco Bell run. Seems all were not enjoying that Taco Bell box, as saw new box available. Not sure either kid will like it. Will tell them to look it up, and maybe a Taco Bell run. Though maybe not today. Not a close Taco Bell, as would be icky by the time it got back home. That kinda food needs to be eaten quickly.

Thus, more food to be told. Waffle I spied last night, so waffle it is. Breakfast.

Terrific Taco Tuesday homies.


----------



## keishashadow

DSs car acting up yet again.  My big chance to be that 5:30 am road warrior again until the garage figures that mess out.

Want to make 6 pumpkin pies, 3 on tap today. Will make the rest tomorrow after the big boy is done in the oven. Thanksgiving proper will do the other two breasts & sides.  Mr, who isn’t a big ham fan gave me a double take when I said I was skipping the ham.  argh 

This year, instead of having my kids come back for leftovers, going to hand them each a turkey breast & containers of the side dishes to eat at their leisure as they leave.  Figure they’ll stay late as it is since football game is on late.

That = half-baked attempt at social distancing.  Better than nothing.



Monykalyn said:


> Made it to pool for a it for some sun, burgers on the grill


Talk about living the dream, enjoy.


Monykalyn said:


> have gift card to Bonefish- one right near condo.


Near SW?  I love that location, great service.


schumigirl said:


> On three seperate occasions Tom went into the bank, many years ago, upshot was......the lady each time, looked aghast and told Tom he was supposed to be deceased


To paraphrase the great Mr Twain..the reports of his death were greatly exaggerated lol

It can be a real bugger to fix that though.  Somebody reported to Social Security that my mother had passed, Nearly 15 years ago.  I had to haul her over to local office as “proof” she was still kicking.  Which she was, along with nearly screaming that they were wasting her time.



schumigirl said:


> I don`t go to the post office in our village anymore as the staff can be a little rude, I prefer the one in the next village, well it`s a town really. They are so much nicer and won`t take us long to do a detour.


Is it a civil servant position there?  Here, it seems that a large majority of those with that sort of life-time job security are more than a bit lax performing their duties all the way around


----------



## schumigirl

realfood.....we used to be the same with ICI till they sold us down the river and closed a whole plant for the sake of using cheap labour in India/Phillipines. So many lost their jobs and towns around were decimated through the domino effect.

My great, great grandfather was in the first few folks on the turnlist when Alfred Nobel started out, they were good friends by then. All my uncles, and even my mother for a short time before she got married all worked there. She left after she had to step over a man who had been in an accident. Won`t be any more graphic, but needless to say she was horrified when I went into the Explosives Industry too. And of course Tom. My grandfather worked for them for over 40 years before dropping dead one morning as he walked into his office. No compensation back then for asbestos neglect. Some of the stuff we worked with was horrific.

But, I do know what you mean....if you worked for them it was usually cradle to grave.

I should add though, selfishly, that closure worked in our favour and was the best thing for us as we moved away from that area, to several other places as Tom managed to progress through other channels......but the down side of that is we had to leave our family behind.

Not sure what happened to my quote of you????







keishashadow said:


> View attachment 540064
> 
> DSs car acting up yet again.  My big chance to be that 5:30 am road warrior again until the garage figures that mess out.
> 
> Want to make 6 pumpkin pies, 3 on tap today. Will make the rest tomorrow after the big boy is done in the oven. Thanksgiving proper will do the other two breasts & sides.  Mr, who isn’t a big ham fan gave me a double take when I said I was skipping the ham.  argh
> 
> This year, instead of having my kids come back for leftovers, going to hand them each a turkey breast & containers of the side dishes to eat at their leisure as they leave.  Figure they’ll stay late as it is since football game is on late.
> 
> That = half-baked attempt at social distancing.  Better than nothing.
> 
> 
> Talk about living the dream, enjoy.
> 
> Near SW?  I love that location, great service.
> 
> To paraphrase the great Mr Twain..the reports of his death were greatly exaggerated lol
> 
> It can be a real bugger to fix that though.  Somebody reported to Social Security that my mother had passed, Nearly 15 years ago.  I had to haul her over to local office as “proof” she was still kicking.  Which she was, along with nearly screaming that they were wasting her time.
> 
> 
> Is it a civil servant position there?  Here, it seems that a large majority of those with that sort of life-time job security are more than a bit lax performing their duties all the way around



They put Post Offices up for tender and anyone can run one, but yes, I do believe they are classed as Civil Servants. The couple who used to run it were very nice, but they gave it up and complete turnaround in service. We have a lot of elderly folks in our village who can`t really go anywhere else, which is a shame.

The PO I travel to is run by an Indian family, and you always get the friendliest of welcomes, they chat and actually make you feel they value you as a customer. Big difference.

Oh I can imagine your mother!!! How dreadful you actually had to take your mum down to prove she was alive! How would they deal with it if someone was housebound!! Crazy......Tom thought it was hilarious.....me not so much.

And thanks to your cinammon roll pictures, which looked gorgeous.....Tom said, oh can you make a few of them......lol.....so I`ll need to buy some bits and may make them tomorrow......

Sausage rolls........










Cranberry sausage rolls.....sugar has come out so they look a little caramelised...they are lush!!! I love savoury and sweet together.......

Store bought ones are prettier.....but nowhere near as tasty!

If I do them for a party, they are more bite size and daintier.












Think I used too many leeks.....but this is a quarter of the size I`d make for Christmas....it is like meat loaf as we slice it, but just a good quality sausagemeat and flavourings. No balls here.....a good old slice and it has to be ice cold......















A lovely friend sent me this she found on the internet today. I have no idea who the picture is by, so I`ll credit Google....

Today is the anniversary of Freddie Mercury`s death in 1991, and this artist did this to show what he thought Freddie would have looked like if he was still alive.

I do see how he could look like that.......










Time for lunch.........


----------



## Realfoodfans

@keishashadow post office system changed here some years ago.  Sadly a lot of the little local PO’s could not make enough money to be “just” a post office.  Many are now inside larger stores.  Years ago many would collect pensions, child benefit etc over the counter.  Now almost everything is direct payment. Our little one here is now a take out sandwich shop.  The one in town is awful - inside a large store.  I always used the one in Mum and Dad’s village as lovely gift and card shop too.  
Hope DS car problems sorted soon.

Good morning @Lynne G.  Love a frosty day.  These grey skies not so much.

Gifts all sorted from hidden nooks and crannies and just spent a couple of hours viewing old slides on Dad’s projector - Kev sourced 3 old style carousels for me to load up and I have filled them but still a few boxes to sort out.

Just going to have cheese and crackers for lunch and then chicken curry for tonight.

Stayed dry and Kev got both cars cleaned so he’s happy.


----------



## Charade67

Very quick good morning. I have to leave for work in a few minutes.  Hope I can finish up everything I need to get done before I leave,



schumigirl said:


> On three seperate occasions Tom went into the bank, many years ago, upshot was......the lady each time, looked aghast and told Tom he was supposed to be deceased


Funny now, but I'm sure it wasn't at the time. I wonder if they got him mixed up with someone with the same name.  Did you ever watch the show Mad About You? I remember an episode where that happened. Paul and Jamie we going shopping and couldn't use any of their cards. 

Gotta run.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Very quick good morning. I have to leave for work in a few minutes.  Hope I can finish up everything I need to get done before I leave,
> 
> 
> Funny now, but I'm sure it wasn't at the time. I wonder if they got him mixed up with someone with the same name.  Did you ever watch the show Mad About You? I remember an episode where that happened. Paul and Jamie we going shopping and couldn't use any of their cards.
> 
> Gotta run.



His dad had almost the same name, but this was several years after he passed away. And we have a double barrelled name, but we only use the middle one, or first one depending on how you see it....so that confuses a lot of people anyway.......we`re known by most as Mr and Mrs xxxxxxxxxxx but our real surname is very different.......so lots to mix up I guess. 

I used to love Mad About You....but can`t recall that episode......

Have a good day at work......hope it goes quickly.


----------



## keishashadow

Nodded off on couch LOL


schumigirl said:


> My great, great grandfather was in the first few folks on the turnlist when Alfred Nobel started out, they were good friends by then. All my uncles, and even my mother for a short time before she got married all worked there. She left after she had to step over a man who had been in an accident. Won`t be any more graphic, but needless to say she was horrified when I went into the Explosives Industry too. And of course Tom. My grandfather worked for them for over 40 years before dropping dead one morning as he walked into his office. No compensation back then for asbestos neglect. Some of the stuff we worked with was horrific.


How cool is that with your GF knowing Mr Nobel

Eek to work stories. My mom worked with asbestos for years, used in railroad car brakes.  Shamefully, most of those companies ahem dissolved once the lawsuits started to perk.  She had what they termed ‘bad bronchitis starting the same year she started to work there’.  Nothing worse though, thank God.  Said when she went into the plant (often) could see a white haze of sorts in the air.  Can only imagine how many poor souls perished from related issues.



schumigirl said:


> Oh I can imagine your mother!!! How dreadful you actually had to take your mum down to prove she was alive! How would they deal with it if someone was housebound!! Crazy......Tom thought it was hilarious.....me not so much.


File this under when life gives you lemons but, it was rather funny once there.  Her mind had started to slip a bit by then.  Even with her hearing aide was hard of hearing. 

Sitting there and the oh-so bored clerk is asking her questions.  Had a low voice & mom wasn’t quite catching what she was saying.  I had to keep repeating it to her. 

Clerk kept warning me in an ominous tone that my mom had to answer for herself.  She, at that point had plenty to say; just nothing nice lol. Reminded me of Abbott & Costello who’s on first bit.   



schumigirl said:


> And thanks to your cinammon roll pictures, which looked gorgeous.....Tom said, oh can you make a few of them......lol.....so I`ll need to buy some bits and may make them tomorrow......


Haha


Realfoodfans said:


> Hope DS car problems sorted soon.


Oh me too, thanks. That’s interesting re your postal service, perhaps more convenient.  The way the postal service is going here, who knows how things will wind up.  Since amazon has to be their biggest corporate customer maybe they will absorb it too into their giant monopoly.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack. That oh so what a pain in the butt, and hole in pocketbook, car repairs.  Keisha, hope DS’s car is a cheap and easy repair.  

MonyK, Hope meal was good at Bone Fish. Sounds like perfect weather, and pool fun. Wish we had that warm weather right now. I have two sleeping college kids. Both on break, as older one’s classes scheduled today and tomorrow were cancelled, and assignments due by end of week. Hence, two sound asleep kids.

Schumi, how neat is that, that your grandfather knew Noble. Yeah, the kids laugh when I get mail in my maiden name. I have been using my married name longer than I did my maiden one. You know the ones sent with my prior name must be from an very old list.

Ooh, so bright out.  Tea?  Why yes I will.  Oh, and maybe buy some cinnamon buns.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Nodded off on couch LOL
> 
> How cool is that with your GF knowing Mr Nobel
> 
> Eek to work stories. My mom worked with asbestos for years, used in railroad car brakes.  Shamefully, most of those companies ahem dissolved once the lawsuits started to perk.  She had what they termed ‘bad bronchitis starting the same year she started to work there’.  Nothing worse though, thank God.  Said when she went into the plant (often) could see a white haze of sorts in the air.  Can only imagine how many poor souls perished from related issues.
> 
> 
> File this under when life gives you lemons but, it was rather funny once there.  Her mind had started to slip a bit by then.  Even with her hearing aide was hard of hearing.
> 
> Sitting there and the oh-so bored clerk is asking her questions.  Had a low voice & mom wasn’t quite catching what she was saying.  I had to keep repeating it to her.
> 
> Clerk kept warning me in an ominous tone that my mom had to answer for herself.  She, at that point had plenty to say; just nothing nice lol. Reminded me of Abbott & Costello who’s on first bit.
> 
> 
> Haha
> 
> Oh me too, thanks. That’s interesting re your postal service, perhaps more convenient.  The way the postal service is going here, who knows how things will wind up.  Since amazon has to be their biggest corporate customer maybe they will absorb it too into their giant monopoly.




lol....oh that is funny.....who`s on first......but I`ll bet it wasn`t so funny at the time!

We worked around some nasty stuff. Nitro Glycerin, PETN, black powder, TNT (that was nasty) regular detonators, igniter cord and many other bits and pieces including pesticides.  

Women, lots of them didn`t get more than a few years after they retired from one cancer or other. Yes, you were well paid, but not worth it in the end. So I wasn`t completely heartbroken when it closed. Some of the machinery the women worked with was antiquated and had been there for yonks. I hated even walking through the plants when I had to. They got their pound of flesh for sure. 

Tom was on the engineering side so he thankfully never spent much time on the shop floor either directly dealing with the stuff.

My uncle I`m sure still has some of the very old pictures of the great, great grandfather and Nobel himself. I`ve never seen them.

I did both my degrees while working there, English Lit as I always wanted to do something else. I went in there for the good wages, at 18 I was earning more than my dad. And then Tom encouraged me to do the Explosive Ordnance degree planning to veer off in a different direction too, just in time for the place to close down......lol.....

Gosh that stretched out......lol......and since we moved away I`ve been the happiest housewife ever......

Hope your pies turn out just luvverly......



Cloudy and miserable afternoon here.......think I`ll scan some more pictures onto the computer.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@keishashadow here Post Office is totally different to Royal Mail.  Can be confusing.  Royal Mail is the delivery service.  My DS works for RM.  Again many changes for Royal Mail now not run by the government but sold off like our rail service, telephone service etc.  A lot of our Amazon deliveries etc come by RM.   Do you use tinned pumpkin for your pies?

So much history @schumigirl around the company. I worked most of my career on the beautiful Alderley Park site.  Totally amazing place I’m sure you’ve passed near your relatives.  Sadly mostly sold off now with research just on one side of the park.  I’m following the makeover of one beautiful building on the side sold off for housing.  Initially the Tennants Hall when a stately home it eventually became Sir James Black conference centre following his Nobel Prize in 88.  He came back for the opening having left sometime before.  It is now going to be a pub and we hope to go to the opening if it can ever take place.

Have you watched The Crown?  We never did but have been recommended to try it so we will be starting after we’ve eaten tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> @keishashadow here Post Office is totally different to Royal Mail.  Can be confusing.  Royal Mail is the delivery service.  My DS works for RM.  Again many changes for Royal Mail now not run by the government but sold off like our rail service, telephone service etc.  A lot of our Amazon deliveries etc come by RM.   Do you use tinned pumpkin for your pies?
> 
> So much history @schumigirl around the company. I worked most of my career on the beautiful Alderley Park site.  Totally amazing place I’m sure you’ve passed near your relatives.  Sadly mostly sold off now with research just on one side of the park.  I’m following the makeover of one beautiful building on the side sold off for housing.  Initially the Tennants Hall when a stately home it eventually became Sir James Black conference centre following his Nobel Prize in 88.  He came back for the opening having left sometime before.  It is now going to be a pub and we hope to go to the opening if it can ever take place.
> 
> Have you watched The Crown?  We never did but have been recommended to try it so we will be starting after we’ve eaten tonight.



I know that area well Julie.....

That sounds interesting with the building. I agree, so much history in our industry. When we go back home and see the shell of a place started in 1873, that once hosted 30,000 workers at it`s peak, it`s a tragedy. Buildings that should have been preserved, but sadly, the cost of decontamination outweighs any possible plans developers would love to have implemented. 

Never watched The Crown. I think it`s too dramatic, and the recent episides seem to be set to cause only ructions......but some wonderful actresses in it. I wonder what you`ll think of it though. Many enjoy it a lot......




Time to start dinner.......although Tom just said he`ll eat the stuffing sliced.....I asked what did he want with it......more stuffing was his answer.......okaydok. 

No idea what I`m having.........


----------



## Lynne G

Was a beautiful lunchtime walk, even if not as  warm as wanted.  

Safe travels to Charade, if I forget. Enjoy your time away.

Hope all are doing well.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@schumigirl i think you are probably right about The Crown - Em has watched them all and said the first two series were the best and supposedly more factual than later episodes.  However, so far enjoying the acting and production side of it all.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Very quick good morning. I have to leave for work in a few minutes.  Hope I can finish up everything I need to get done before I leave,
> 
> Gotta run.



You leave Wednesday or turkey day for your group holiday?

You’ll have fun!


----------



## keishashadow

Why were all those people out shopping too today?  I went out pre pies to try & beat the crowd.  Hard time finding a decent half ham to keep the mr happy

He went to store with my list last week. Grabbed Pie mix vs canned pumpkin.  Libby’s looks rather similar, I didn’t think to check it

Will grab the right stuff when Out tomorrow as I’m Visiting the orthopedic office crack of dawn.  surprised they got me an appointment in in two days  Thumb acting up again, it just couldn’t wait till after Thanksgiving lol



schumigirl said:


> We worked around some nasty stuff. Nitro Glycerin, PETN, black powder, TNT (that was nasty) regular detonators, igniter cord and many other bits and pieces including pesticides.


finding myself tensing up just reading that  t



schumigirl said:


> Hope your pies turn out just luvverly...


Nope, bad, so bad I tossed it. It looked like a lava pit?  Never seen anything like it 

at least fried rice panned out




Realfoodfans said:


> Do you use tinned pumpkin for your pies?


Always. Fruit pies I make my own filling tho. How about you?


----------



## Charade67

I am exhausted. It seems like everyone in town decided that today was the day they were doing to seek mental health help. It seemed like the phone was ringing all day. I have been exchanging emails back and forth with one company that is trying to to give us a referral. The problem is that the keep sending encrypted emails that I can't open. Finally, after the third message they asked for a fax number. I got the fax just as I was leaving today. The client in question lives in Georgia. I've got to call tomorrow and tell them we can't accept the referral. 



schumigirl said:


> I used to love Mad About You....but can`t recall that episode......


I remember that Jamie wanted to buy a bathmat and was pretty insistent on it through the episode. All of their cards and bank account got cancelled because the other Paul Buchman had died. They finally decided to crash the funeral out of curiosity. They talked to a friend or family member of the deceased who said nice things about him.Then said something like one day he stepped out of the shower, slipped and fell, and that was it. If only he had a bathmat. 



Lynne G said:


> Safe travels to Charade, if I forget. Enjoy your time away.


 Thanks Lynne. I can't wait to leave. 



macraven said:


> You leave Wednesday or turkey day for your group holiday?


 We leave for Atlanta on Friday. 


Gotta go make dinner now. Ugh.


----------



## macraven

Charade
Friday?
I was close as it is this week......


----------



## Lynne G

Rain for Thanksgiving, but at least just a cloudy day tomorrow.  

Did pick up a lovely pack of cinnamon buns.  And made our breakfast for dinner meal again. Last of the ham, with home fries, plain for little one, rest with bacon and cheese, and scrambled eggs. Zap a meal was eaten by little one, as no ham or eggs for her.  No matter, no leftovers.

And, since very dark out, the moon to light your way tonight:


----------



## macraven

Taco Bell night for me 
Their menu changed again.....


----------



## Realfoodfans

@keishashadow Libby’s tinned here - never seen another brand and recently watched a history of food documentary that showed how they came to be the main producer.  Not a popular flavour here in our home unless fresh, roasted with other savoury items or in soup.  When that lava effect happened on the baking show it was because the pastry base had lifted underneath.  I am a from scratch cook for the majority or what we eat.  All the problems with my insides make me cautious with a lot of processed foods.

Em and I are off out shortly for our 10am M&S shopping slot.  Not sure what equivalent store would be in US.  

Happy Wednesday all x


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> @schumigirl i think you are probably right about The Crown - Em has watched them all and said the first two series were the best and supposedly more factual than later episodes.  However, so far enjoying the acting and production side of it all.



I heard the first two series were the best. I wonder if they changed writers later.....





keishashadow said:


> Why were all those people out shopping too today?  I went out pre pies to try & beat the crowd.  Hard time finding a decent half ham to keep the mr happy
> 
> He went to store with my list last week. Grabbed Pie mix vs canned pumpkin.  Libby’s looks rather similar, I didn’t think to check it
> 
> Will grab the right stuff when Out tomorrow as I’m Visiting the orthopedic office crack of dawn.  surprised they got me an appointment in in two days  Thumb acting up again, it just couldn’t wait till after Thanksgiving lol
> 
> 
> finding myself tensing up just reading that  t
> 
> 
> Nope, bad, so bad I tossed it. It looked like a lava pit?  Never seen anything like it
> View attachment 540149
> at least fried rice panned out
> 
> View attachment 540150
> 
> Always. Fruit pies I make my own filling tho. How about you?




We went to a grocery store yesterday for storecupboard ingredients and it was mobbed! And as December gets closer, it`ll only get busier.......online grocery delivery/orders will be a godsend next month! 

Yes, that is quite a lava pit.......lol......fresh fillings for us too with fruit pies, with the exception of frozen blueberries/blackberries......for some reason they always work out fine. 

Next time we meet remind me to tell you the joys of working with TNT! Or maybe I`ll devote one whole.....looooong email......haha....

Good luck this morning, hope it goes well and you get sorted out!





Charade67 said:


> I am exhausted. It seems like everyone in town decided that today was the day they were doing to seek mental health help. It seemed like the phone was ringing all day. I have been exchanging emails back and forth with one company that is trying to to give us a referral. The problem is that the keep sending encrypted emails that I can't open. Finally, after the third message they asked for a fax number. I got the fax just as I was leaving today. The client in question lives in Georgia. I've got to call tomorrow and tell them we can't accept the referral.
> 
> I remember that Jamie wanted to buy a bathmat and was pretty insistent on it through the episode. All of their cards and bank account got cancelled because the other Paul Buchman had died. They finally decided to crash the funeral out of curiosity. They talked to a friend or family member of the deceased who said nice things about him.Then said something like one day he stepped out of the shower, slipped and fell, and that was it. If only he had a bathmat.
> 
> Thanks Lynne. I can't wait to leave.
> 
> We leave for Atlanta on Friday.
> 
> 
> Gotta go make dinner now. Ugh.



Aww, that is a sad thing to read that so many are seeking help. Well, it`s good they`re seeking help of course. 

I don`t remember that episode, but it must be 20 years since I watched that show.....they never repeat it here. Sounds funny though. 

Nice you have a trip to look forward to after Thanksgiving......always good to have.




macraven said:


> Taco Bell night for me
> Their menu changed again.....



Hope it was good!!! 



I think I can say......last night I had the best sleep in such a long time! Went to bed at 11 and slept right through till 7.30am. I have no memory of doing that in years. 

It helps Kyle is off this week and usually he still gets up around 6am, but he said he was having a sleep in too......I think he got up around the same which is so unusual for him. He thinks he`s wasting the day if he`s not up by 6.......we`ve always been early risers, but now and again.......a late sleep is nice. 

Out for an appointment this afternoon, but not much going on this morning. It`s raining and not very nice.

Tomorrow have a gorcery delivery coming early then we`re out doing some deliveries for the housebound. Should only take a couple of hours. 

I really should have decideded by now what`s for dinner tonight.......































Have a wonderful Wednesday​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, poor camel, knowing that this hump of a day, can’t be a Thanksgiving holiday. Can be a Christmas one though.

A hearty good morning to you all. 

Glad to hear a sound sleep last night, Schumi.

Julie, hope you are shopping with Em now. Yep, not only do we have different sayings and items, stores are different too. I do make pies too. But like most, just use canned pumpkin. I tend to buy a jar of mince meat too. But other fruit pies, yes, from fresh fruit. Mostly cherry and blueberry, in the summer, when they are local, and the best tasting. I also do a lemon one, and chocolate too. But around the holidays, cookies.

Keisha, hey, even if does not look the best, as long as it tastes good, would be eaten in our house. 

Ah, enjoy the talk of food here, as on a week day, quick breakfast is a what will I eat kind. And since nothing left over from dinner, it’s a hmm, off to see what I can find.

A most Wonderful Wednesday to you.


----------



## Charade67

I was awake way too early this morning. Up around 4:00. Tried getting back to sleep, but only dozed a little. Now I am debating if I want to go to the grocery before I go to work. I just need to pick up apples for my pie. 

I have only made pumpkin pie once and yes, canned pumpkin was used. Today I will make a peanut butter and chocolate pie. Tomorrow I will make the apple pie. 

I am hoping for a short day at work today. I have so much I need to get done at home. Last minute laundry before vacation, house cleaning, pie making, and packing.  B comes home this afternoon too.


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds like a busy day, Charade.  Hope it goes fast.  At least will be quiet tomorrow morning.  

Oh, cinnamon bun buttered and toasted in the pan.  Oh yes!  Breakfast was had.  More tea, yep.


----------



## mckennarose

Morning all!
Getting ready to make my pumpkin cheesecake, which we will have instead of pumpkin pie.  Just waiting for the cream cheese to come up to room temp.

Cold here!  Brrrr!  Had to pull out my long down coat to take the dogs out early this morning.  We narrowly missed a skunk!  Ugh!  I saw it running in the neighbors yard and I quickly distracted the dogs because they would've definitely gone for it.  There's a fence they can't get through, but it won't stop spray if the skunk decided to protect itself.


schumigirl said:


> Never watched The Crown. I think it`s too dramatic, and the recent episides seem to be set to cause only ructions......but some wonderful actresses in it. I wonder what you`ll think of it though. Many enjoy it a lot......





Realfoodfans said:


> i think you are probably right about The Crown - Em has watched them all and said the first two series were the best and supposedly more factual than later episodes.


I love the Crown.... well, the first two seasons at least.  I just binged the 4th season on the weekend and it was definitely not my favorite.  I don't like how they portrayed the royal family in this season.  Not at all.  I can see why people got so upset.  

Well, off to make the cheesecake and then run to the store.  Hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving if I don't get back on here.  And you all can send me a piece of your delicious pies!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Take care with al you have to do @Charade67.  Busy day for you.

We had a successful pre-Christmas grocery shop including some freezer items like frozen berries and gifts for teachers - lovely musical biscuit tins.  Some dates still not quite what needed but plenty bought.

Also bought a lovely wicker robin with cyclamen in for the grave.  Mum collected robins and loved them so seemed appropriate when we spotted it on our way out Em bobbed back and got it.

Tomato and basil soup for lunch and easy meal tonight so time for a sit down with coffee before anything else.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Sounds like a busy day, Charade. Hope it goes fast. At least will be quiet tomorrow morning.


Tomorrow morning is when I make the apple pie. I like to bring it over fresh out of the oven. 



mckennarose said:


> Getting ready to make my pumpkin cheesecake


Im not a big fan of pumpkin, but would probably have a piece of pumpkin cheesecake.

I decided to shop early before the stores got crazy this afternoon. Now I am 30 minutes early for work. I’m debating whether to go on it or sit in the car for awhile and play on my phone.


----------



## Lynne G

Phone play!  

Oh got warning on my phone, time to pick up.  Yay, will do that this afternoon.


----------



## Charade67

I got a text from my sister, so I chatted with her a bit. Then texted a friend. 
I think I am caught up at work. I’m going to see if my boss needs anything else. If not, I’m outta here.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Morning all!
> Getting ready to make my pumpkin cheesecake, which we will have instead of pumpkin pie.  Just waiting for the cream cheese to come up to room temp.
> 
> Cold here!  Brrrr!  Had to pull out my long down coat to take the dogs out early this morning.  We narrowly missed a skunk!  Ugh!  I saw it running in the neighbors yard and I quickly distracted the dogs because they would've definitely gone for it.  There's a fence they can't get through, but it won't stop spray if the skunk decided to protect itself.
> 
> 
> I love the Crown.... well, the first two seasons at least.  I just binged the 4th season on the weekend and it was definitely not my favorite.  I don't like how they portrayed the royal family in this season.  Not at all.  I can see why people got so upset.
> 
> Well, off to make the cheesecake and then run to the store.  Hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving if I don't get back on here.  And you all can send me a piece of your delicious pies!




Yes, I think the recent series seems to be alarmingly inaccurate. Seems to just fuel old hatreds and alter alleged history. Not my cup of tea at all. 

Hope you have a lovely Thanksgiving too.......





Charade67 said:


> Tomorrow morning is when I make the apple pie. I like to bring it over fresh out of the oven.
> 
> Im not a big fan of pumpkin, but would probably have a piece of pumpkin cheesecake.
> 
> I decided to shop early before the stores got crazy this afternoon. Now I am 30 minutes early for work. I’m debating whether to go on it or sit in the car for awhile and play on my phone.



I hope your daughter got home safely today...it`ll be nice for you and your husband to have her home. 

I`m not a pumpkin fan either....but, maybe in a cheesecake I`d try it. We`re having apple pie tomorrow too.....it`s one of the ones we made back in the late summer with our own apples.....will make my own custard tomorrow and that`ll be dessert. 

Have a lovely day and trip if I don`t catch you.......



Busy day today. But, was an excellent day for planning. 

Dinner ended up being smoked salmon, shrimp in our Marie Rose sauce, a huge pile of little gem lettuce, arugula and Italian cherry tomatoes. With a huge glass of Malbec........

It is downright cold tonight. Kyle and gf are heading out stargazing with the telescope and camera, and will get some lovely pictures I`m sure as sky is crystal clear. 

Thanksgiving for Americans tomorrow. Hope you all have a wonderful day whatever you`re doing......for us, grocery delivery in the early am, then planning a day of clearing some space for the trees and cooking our unusually small turkey. We keep the bigger turkeys for Christmas.


----------



## keishashadow

let’s put those aggressive jive male turkeys up on the chopping bock





#1 is in the oven, 3 replacement pumpkin pies cooling.  Feels good to get some prep done




Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, poor camel, knowing that this hump of a day, can’t be a Thanksgiving holiday. Can be a Christmas one though.


True dat!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good night all off to bed now for a read.  Hope all your Thanksgiving prep successful.

Just had success obtaining tickets to Christmas at Chatsworth.  You might remember the stately home where we walked in the summer.  They dress it beautifully at Christmas and usually a big Christmas market but just the house this time.  Kev not interested in the decorations so will walk Louie.  Hadn’t booked until sure about rules so was struggling to find a time slot as only evening left which we did not want when finger slipped and strangely at the bottom were odd first opening slots so returned to a date when no school run and scrolled through to find just 2 tickets at opening so will be early start but lovely. Em and I both yelled at successful checkout!


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds lovely, Julie. So glad you got those tickets.  Hope you had a nice evening, and have a sound sleep.  

Yay, turned off alarm. No need for it, even though will most likely be awake early.

Time for tea and that darn puzzle.

Full from grilled cheeseburger, grilled tomatoes and carrots, and some potato salad. Almost sounds like a summer meal, but with a 60 degree day, just had to use the grill.

Keisha, hope the new pies went better today.

Went to an Asian bakery. Ooh the treats we bought home. Found out, not fond of red bean paste. But the bun it was in, was delicious. The rice balls look tasty, but I was full. Just more to snack on later.

So, since the holiday is so close now, a light to make sure those snack runs don’t include a stubbed toe:


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I managed to get out of work at 12:15 today. Ran a few errands, came home and tossed some clothes in the wash, and made a pie.


Went to our favorite Mexican place for dinner tonight. B mentioned that the chips would be better with queso. I asked her when she started eating queso. She decided to try some last week when her friends took her to dinner for her birthday. I’ve been trying to get her to try it for years.




schumigirl said:


> I hope your daughter got home safely today...it`ll be nice for you and your husband to have her home.


 Thanks. She made it home around 4:00 today. I think the cat is confused.



Realfoodfans said:


> Just had success obtaining tickets to Christmas at Chatsworth. You might remember the stately home where we walked in the summer. They dress it beautifully at Christmas and usually a big Christmas market but just the house this time.


Oooh. Pictures please. I love looking at Christmas lights and decorations.

I think I’m going to have to pack a bit of everything for our trip. Here is the weather forecast for Gatlinburg right now. We are going to be there Tuesday evening  through Saturday morning.


----------



## Lynne G

Looks like great weather for you, Charade.  Great looking pie too.  

Fading fast, as puzzle needs a break.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Looks like great weather for you, Charade.  Great looking pie too.
> 
> Fading fast, as puzzle needs a break.


Thanks. 
Im a little concerned about the potential snow next week.


----------



## macraven

Just a quick drive by to tuck all the homies to bed
Nighty night
Sweet dreams!


----------



## schumigirl

​Happy Thanksgiving.........

Hope you have some nicer weather than us this morning......it`s dull, grey and downright chilly. Low 40`s today......

Planning some turkey for us too today......won`t be as fancy as a full on American Thanksgiving, but we`re joining in .......I do have a gorgeous apple pie!

Waiting on grocery delivery coming this morning, then doing some deliveries for the housebound, won`t take long as we don`t really have too many this time, as to be honest there doesn`t seem to be the same will to lockdown this time.....stores are busy. BUt, although it`s over next week we are going to be sorted into tiers.....some places will have restaurants and pubs open and some won`t. We have two restaurants booked for the week before Christmas, so we`re hoping they`ll be open. 

Have a lovely Thanksgiving.........


----------



## Realfoodfans

Happy Thanksgiving to all the US homies!  Hope you have a wonderful day.

Beautiful autumn day here so Kev is heading out to garden and I’m walking Louie to the local pharmacy to collect a script before I do some housework and tasks.

Waiting quite anxiously to hear what tier we will be in next week - think about 11.30 announcement.  Our areas R rate is now the lowest in the country but if we are lumped as the region that may have no affect on our tier.

Look forward to some food photos later from you!


----------



## cam757

Happy Thanksgiving!!  Quick stop to say hello. Hope everyone has a wonderful day. My whirlwind day begins now. Cooking now then off to husband's family meal at noon, then back home to prepare for my family to come over. I will drive separately so I can leave early from DH's family dinner. I am putting my turkey in the roaster before we leave so that's my excuse to leave early, Lol!

It was pouring this morning but it is supposed to be cleared up by noon.

Off to make my pumpkin cheesecake cake now....and have a cup of coffee.


----------



## keishashadow

The one day of the year I can eat pumpkin pie doused in reddi whip for breakfast and feel patriotic doing it lol





Realfoodfans said:


> Just had success obtaining tickets to Christmas at Chatsworth. You might remember the stately home where we walked in the summer. They dress it beautifully at Christmas and usually a big Christmas market but just the house this time


Nice, they are only doing online touring of similar mansion/county park here this year.

saw yesterday they decided to have a limited, reservation drive in & park your vehicle laser/Xmas light something or other at a further away park.

Haven’t quite figured that out, but happy to find something & grab a spot before it rapidly sold out. People are starved for things to do, safely




Lynne G said:


> Keisha, hope the new pies went better today.


Not hard to break that bar lol, but yes they did



Charade67 said:


> Ran a few errands, came home and tossed some clothes in the wash, and made a pie.


Yum


Charade67 said:


> Thanks.
> Im a little concerned about the potential snow next week.


on a positive note, that area would look lovely dusted with a light snow



schumigirl said:


> Planning some turkey for us too today......won`t be as fancy as a full on American Thanksgiving, but we`re joining in .......I do have a gorgeous apple pie!


Any excuse to celebrate & break the monotony is a good thing


Realfoodfans said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all the US homies! Hope you have a wonderful day.


Thank you. For many of us the holiday & football go hand in hand. My team (Pittsburgh) vs our arch rivals (Baltimore Ravens) was set for a big match up in late game today. Them dirty birdies failed covid protocols yesterday & it’s cancelled.

Many of us take football (not to be confused with futbol/soccer) quite seriously here, from pee-wee up to the NFL. 

Ala the SANS all are welcome to join the Steeler Nation!   I dubbed Carole an official fan years ago (to her credit, she did her best to feign interest in the game that was playing on the tube in the bar)


----------



## Charade67

Woke up a little earlier than I wanted to today. I'm just being lazy until it is time  to make the apple pie. 

I started looking at things to do in Atlanta and we have decided to do some of the typical tourist things - The zoo, aquarium, and world of Coca Cola.  There was one other thing I saw and hesitated mentioning it, but I know it would make dh happy, so.......it looks like we will also visit the college football hall of fame. 

I bought dh's last Christmas gift this morning, I'm glad I waited. I saved almost $70, and got free shipping. Now if B would just give me some ideas. 


Hope everyone has a wonderful day today.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah come on, while in the same state as Keisha, Boo Bird fan here.  Though both my kids have steel city players’ jerseys, as well as our local team ones.  Heck, older one has more than two team’s football jerseys.  Yeah, not only was local City parade cancelled, and not much open. And yep, no football to watch either. In other words, lots of reruns of past stuff.  Maybe a movie will be on the screen tonight, instead.  

And so, like Cam, a rainy day for us.  But hoping we get a drier day too, Cam.  Yum, the house will smell good when you return.  

Aw, Louie gets a nice walk into town. Hope you are enjoying some coffee this afternoon, Julie.

Rainy day it has been.  Awoke around 4, to a very loud rain, then around 5:30, another round of very loud rain.  So after some wash, decided for more wet, so took a shower.  At least there is some brighter light pouring through the window.  Must not be rain yet, as can hear some birds.  Worm hunting time.



And so, while pie is traditional, a very chocolate looking small cake, and a very nice looking cheesecake, means all will have dessert tonight.  And leftovers.  Will go perfect with tea the next morning.  

And remember, it’s a Thursday, so drink up.  


Yep. A very Happy Thanksgiving to all the homies.,


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!!  Quick stop to say hello. Hope everyone has a wonderful day. My whirlwind day begins now. Cooking now then off to husband's family meal at noon, then back home to prepare for my family to come over. I will drive separately so I can leave early from DH's family dinner. I am putting my turkey in the roaster before we leave so that's my excuse to leave early, Lol!
> 
> It was pouring this morning but it is supposed to be cleared up by noon.
> 
> Off to make my pumpkin cheesecake cake now....and have a cup of coffee.




Sounds good cam......hope you have a wonderful day too......





keishashadow said:


> The one day of the year I can eat pumpkin pie doused in reddi whip for breakfast and feel patriotic doing it lolView attachment 540384
> 
> View attachment 540385
> 
> 
> Nice, they are only doing online touring of similar mansion/county park here this year.
> 
> saw yesterday they decided to have a limited, reservation drive in & park your vehicle laser/Xmas light something or other at a further away park.
> 
> Haven’t quite figured that out, but happy to find something & grab a spot before it rapidly sold out. People are starved for things to do, safely
> 
> 
> 
> Not hard to break that bar lol, but yes they did
> 
> 
> Yum
> 
> on a positive note, that area would look lovely dusted with a light snow
> 
> 
> Any excuse to celebrate & break the monotony is a good thing
> 
> Thank you. For many of us the holiday & football go hand in hand. My team (Pittsburgh) vs our arch rivals (Baltimore Ravens) was set for a big match up in late game today. Them dirty birdies failed covid protocols yesterday & it’s cancelled.
> 
> Many of us take football (not to be confused with futbol/soccer) quite seriously here, from pee-wee up to the NFL.
> 
> Ala the SANS all are welcome to join the Steeler Nation!   I dubbed Carole an official fan years ago (to her credit, she did her best to feign interest in the game that was playing on the tube in the bar)



Now......that is a breakfast!!!

lol.....yep, official UK Steelers fan here .......oh that was funny......I had no clue what each team was up to, but just hoped I cheered in all the right places.......I`m sure I looked a little more than confused.....funny I was just telling that story to worfiedoodles the other day when we were talking American Football.......now I have two teams to support.... I can honestly say I have more interest in them than I have for British football.......can`t abide it.......

Have a wonderful day Keisha........




Lynne,.......no idea who boo boo birds are???? 




Still dull here, but got our deliveries done in record time today......enjoyed grilled sandwiches for lunch but we`re all looking forward to some turkey tonight.......

Feels very autumnal today, but colder. Getting on with a few little jobs around the house.

Did have a chat to one of my godchildren. She has been posting pictures of the inside of her house on public forums.....and the dreaded FB. She didn`t listen to her mum, so I had a chat and made her realise, you shouldn`t do that. Anyone can see what you have, and reminded her it`s not just friends who will be looking. She tried to bring up my trip reports, but I reminded her I never post anything of our home inside or out. Some things should remain personal and not sprawled all over the internet. I think she got it in the end as the pictures have been removed. Her mother was shocked as she has always been a sensible girl, but hopefully this is a one and done with her.  

Cup of tea time I think and some coconut cake.....only made a small one......

Again, hope all you lovely ladies have a wonderful Thanksgiving.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ah Schumi, it is the Philadelphia Eagles.  Seems the City is so passionate about their football team, the fans have been known to boo when bad plays are made.  Hence, many call them the Boo Birds, as they have not been very good lately.  Yes, big difference between English football and American football.  

Off to make some breakfast for the kids.


----------



## Robo56

Good Thanksgiving morning Sans family 

Happy Thanksgiving.













Turkey is in the oven. It’s a 24 pound whopper. Biggest bird I have cooked. Sides ready for oven.  Will have lots of leftovers to send home with family. Just small group of family here for dinner.

Have read through a few pages. Looks like everyone is busy.

Congratulations to your son on his new car DLP.

Monyk looks like you and family are enjoying some Orlando vacation time. Enjoy your Thanksgiving in the sun.

Mac I will be back home in the sunshine state right after New Years.

Schumi congratulations to your son on his new car. When you find a brand of vehicle you like you stay with it for sure.

I have had bronchitis and then I broke my little toe again. Then hubby got bronchitis. I called NP to get on antibiotics quickly as I have asthma and if not caught and treated quickly goes into pneumonia. NP refused to call in antibiotics until I had another Covid test. By the time Covid test results came up which was negative I was running a fever. I went to after hours clinic and saw Doctor and received my needed meds.

When hubby got sick he had a regular scheduled appt with NP and I went with him. Needless to say he received his needed meds. The NP  ordered his meds while we were at his appointment.

Hubby is doing lots better and I have residual cough, but on the mend. Broke toe good this time. So putting on shoes is not fun, but this is not my first go around.

On a much lighter note. Pretty much all Christmas shopping is done and  wrapped.

Grandsons 17th birthday is today and we have decided to give him a pick up truck for his Birthday and Christmas. He will be over the moon.

He is a very good student and we are proud of all his hard work. He is tall and very muscular so a car would not work for him like it did for granddaughter. We are going to tell him today. It will take a few days for son and daughter-in-law to get all the needed paperwork and licensing and insurance taken care of. Then we will have it prepped and give him the keys.

I still can’t believe how much he had grown. He towers over me. I remember when he was a 6 pound 8 ounce tiny baby.






My younger sister and I are planning a trip up to see our dad for a few days end of next week. This will be his first Christmas without stepmom. So we know it will be hard for him. Will try and help him with needed things around his house. 

Have a great Thanksgiving meal everyone.

I’am sending good Thanksgiving wishes and blessings to all your homes Mac, Schumi, Keisha, Lynne, Charade, Patty, Sue, Monykalyn, Realfoodfans, Mckennarose, DLP, Snowpak and all our Sans family. 

Need to get scootin have a few things to do before everyone gets here.


----------



## Charade67

We have hot apple pie.


----------



## Lynne G

Will be sticking my hand out for Robo’s leftovers.  That is a huge turkey.  And a big happy birthday to your grandson.  Very nice gift, I am sure he will enjoy. 

And will sail by Charade’s for a piece of pie.  Looks delicious, Charade.  

And so, almost ready to put my turkey breast in oven. Then sides too. Older one likes mashed sweet potatoes, but I made plain for little one, and me. Not fond of sweets or yams.

Let the food comas begin!


----------



## snowpack

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone! Will catch up on this glorious 4 day weekend, but want to let you all know how thankful I am for this group. Even when I just read and dont have a lot to add, you all make me laugh so much. Have a great day and make sure you eat as much as I am.


Turkey #1 done, turkey #2 in the oven.


----------



## macraven

Robbie, ouch for the broken toe! 

(And the bronchitis!)
I have had them before and broken toes don’t sound like it can be a problem but once you experience it, it’s worse than any other parts of the body that has a broken bone.

Hobble a long as best as you can.
I know you have pain and great discomfort.

Amazed how you are able to make a full holiday dinner today!

Your grandson will be thrilled with the truck.
Hope he has a great birthday today!


He will always remember his 17th bd !

So good if you and Sis to spend time with your dad this week.
So hard for a parent when it’s the first holiday since they lost their spouse
He will love the company when you two go next week.

Hope you and the family have a great time together today!


----------



## macraven

Snow I love your bird!
Hope mine turns out looking as good as yours.

I am thankful for all the homies!
I think of all of you a lot.

The ones that have not posted in a long time, either a week ago or a year ago, I still think of them.

I really do.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

making a quick stop in!!!

I wanted to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving!!!  I hope everyone has a safe and wonderful day!  Even if it is not the exact way you have spent it in years past, I hope you can still enjoy the day with those you have around you.  

I have been reading a bit to keep up with everyone.  I just wanted to add....that we are a " dressing " family.  I make it with bread and meat and stuff it into the turkey to soak up even more of the turkey deliciousness!!!!!  And whatever doesn't fit inside the bird, gets baked in a pan on the side...and is basted with some of the drippings too  which makes is so much more healthy  I do whip up a mean turkey dinner that is pretty tasty.  

I hope everyone stays safe and has a great holiday day...and survives the Black Friday shopping.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Robo56 hope you and hubs are fully better soon.  Happy Birthday to grandson!!! Wonderful to receive a vehicle and will be much appreciated I’m sure.
@snowpack that turkey looks so good.  Followed by Charade’s apple pie and I’ll be happy!


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin
Next year I am going to do my bird your way!

Sounds like a great way to do the turkey!

Too bad I read this after I put my bird in the oven.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, Robo, sick bay home alert.  Sending lots of well wishes you and DH are feeling better soon.  Yeah, a broken toe no fun.  Hope it heals quick.  

Snow, what a delicious looking turkey. And you are on round 2. Eek. 

Pumpkin, sounds delicious too.  

Trying to get two college kids to help is like asking mules to get moving.  Yeah, if you want to eat, stop that online game playing.  I don’t care when the next time you get killed in that FPS game, you’ll stop.  Sigh.  That’s okay, mom gets to sample.  You know, to see if it tastes good.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Thanksgiving morning Sans family
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving.
> 
> View attachment 540441
> 
> View attachment 540442
> 
> View attachment 540443
> 
> View attachment 540444
> 
> View attachment 540445
> 
> View attachment 540446
> 
> Turkey is in the oven. It’s a 24 pound whopper. Biggest bird I have cooked. Sides ready for oven.  Will have lots of leftovers to send home with family. Just small group of family here for dinner.
> 
> Have read through a few pages. Looks like everyone is busy.
> 
> Congratulations to your son on his new car DLP.
> 
> Monyk looks like you and family are enjoying some Orlando vacation time. Enjoy your Thanksgiving in the sun.
> 
> Mac I will be back home in the sunshine state right after New Years.
> 
> Schumi congratulations to your son on his new car. When you find a brand of vehicle you like you stay with it for sure.
> 
> I have had bronchitis and then I broke my little toe again. Then hubby got bronchitis. I called NP to get on antibiotics quickly as I have asthma and if not caught and treated quickly goes into pneumonia. NP refused to call in antibiotics until I had another Covid test. By the time Covid test results came up which was negative I was running a fever. I went to after hours clinic and saw Doctor and received my needed meds.
> 
> When hubby got sick he had a regular scheduled appt with NP and I went with him. Needless to say he received his needed meds. The NP  ordered his meds while we were at his appointment.
> 
> Hubby is doing lots better and I have residual cough, but on the mend. Broke toe good this time. So putting on shoes is not fun, but this is not my first go around.
> 
> On a much lighter note. Pretty much all Christmas shopping is done and  wrapped.
> 
> Grandsons 17th birthday is today and we have decided to give him a pick up truck for his Birthday and Christmas. He will be over the moon.
> 
> He is a very good student and we are proud of all his hard work. He is tall and very muscular so a car would not work for him like it did for granddaughter. We are going to tell him today. It will take a few days for son and daughter-in-law to get all the needed paperwork and licensing and insurance taken care of. Then we will have it prepped and give him the keys.
> 
> I still can’t believe how much he had grown. He towers over me. I remember when he was a 6 pound 8 ounce tiny baby.
> 
> View attachment 540453
> 
> View attachment 540454
> 
> 
> My younger sister and I are planning a trip up to see our dad for a few days end of next week. This will be his first Christmas without stepmom. So we know it will be hard for him. Will try and help him with needed things around his house.
> 
> Have a great Thanksgiving meal everyone.
> 
> I’am sending good Thanksgiving wishes and blessings to all your homes Mac, Schumi, Keisha, Lynne, Charade, Patty, Sue, Monykalyn, Realfoodfans, Mckennarose, DLP, Snowpak and all our Sans family.
> 
> Need to get scootin have a few things to do before everyone gets here.




Happy Birthday to your grandson Robbie......that is a super gift you have got him, and he`ll love it I`m sure! 

It`ll be lovely to see your dad I`m sure and yes, his first Christmas without his wife will be so hard.......

Glad you`re both doing better too....sounds a testing time, and glad the toe is improving too......

Thank you, yes, we love the Mercedes brand, can`t go wrong with the quality, safety and performance. Although we have veered slightly with getting the Porsche.....but for Kyle, he`s over the moon again with this one. 

Hope you have a lovely day and enjoy your family time.......






snowpack said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone! Will catch up on this glorious 4 day weekend, but want to let you all know how thankful I am for this group. Even when I just read and dont have a lot to add, you all make me laugh so much. Have a great day and make sure you eat as much as I am.
> 
> 
> Turkey #1 done, turkey #2 in the oven.
> View attachment 540461




Beautiful looking turkey snowpack!! The family will enjoy tucking into them for sure.......





macraven said:


> Snow I love your bird!
> Hope mine turns out looking as good as yours.
> 
> I am thankful for all the homies!
> I think of all of you if you.
> 
> The ones that have not posted in a long time, either a week ago or a year ago, I still think of them.
> 
> I really do.



I`ve been thinking of a few of the older posters today.......folks like St Lawrence, Mad Hattered and so many more who I know we miss a lot on here.

And I think we`re all fortunate to have you as our moderator....looking out for all of us, and we are grateful for the time and effort you put into the boards.......

I`m sure your turkey will be just lovely too! 





Pumpkin1172 said:


> making a quick stop in!!!
> 
> I wanted to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving!!!  I hope everyone has a safe and wonderful day!  Even if it is not the exact way you have spent it in years past, I hope you can still enjoy the day with those you have around you.
> 
> I have been reading a bit to keep up with everyone.  I just wanted to add....that we are a " dressing " family.  I make it with bread and meat and stuff it into the turkey to soak up even more of the turkey deliciousness!!!!!  And whatever doesn't fit inside the bird, gets baked in a pan on the side...and is basted with some of the drippings too  which makes is so much more healthy  I do whip up a mean turkey dinner that is pretty tasty.
> 
> I hope everyone stays safe and has a great holiday day...and survives the Black Friday shopping.



Of course that`s healthy......lol.....sounds so lovely......you have a lovely day too Pumpkin........

Good to see you pop in......



Dinner is over, apple pie is in the Aga and we`ll have a bit soon. Will make some custard up and that`ll be dessert. 

Turkey was lovely, although much smaller than we`ll have for Christmas. We ate what we wanted and Tom has popped over to the farm next to us with the other half as I know they enjoy turkey.....we`ll have plenty for Christmas. 

Chill is here.......it`s feeling very cold now and will be well wrapped up whenever we go out now. 

Hope you are all enjoying some wonderful food and drinks.......


----------



## Realfoodfans

Ugh disappointed - email from Chatsworth House cannot open as the whole county in Tier 3 - all the efforts of decorating it over weeks and the cost to them immense.  The Peak District area really low numbers but the city areas sadly high.  Hey ho no point pondering on it.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone Happy Thanksgiving to everyone here and abroad. It is rainy here and cool but that is okay since we will be staying home today. Just the 4 of us, I am making most of the traditional stuff just adding a broccoli cheese casserole, homa made cranberry sauce and a pistachio lush cake.  The teens weren't feeling good this week so both went for Covid tests and waiting for results. They can't go back to work till they have the negative test in hand and I think Target is a little salty with them not being able to come in on the busiest holdiay for them. Oh well they will have to deal!

It has been busy with a lot going on and I have had no time to myself to do much. I have been thinking of everyone and made it appoint to come on and say "hi". Brian got a job offer yesterday so we are waiting for the committment letter on Friday, it is a 100 percent remote so he can live anywhere in the U.S.  Once the letter comes we start proceeding with everything. It is going to be crazy trying to sell the house buy and move between now and January but will try. 

I was only able to read today's posts and got some information on the family from others posts!

Robo I am sorry that you and hubby have had bronchitis, I use to get it alot years ago and it can knock you down. The toes can be hard to break and try walking, I have never broken one but Brian has broken all his toes at one time or another  the last 25 years. Your trips sound lovely and so does you dinner today. I hope you feel much better and have a great time with your family. Happy Birthday to your grandson

Keishashadow Thanks for having Boromir wish a Happy Thaksgiving, one of my favorite movie franchise and love the character. Charlie is a football fan, beofre him we didn't have it on in the house, but he is a Raven's fan and was looking forward to the game today, I love how you described his team with the covid. I am neutral so I hope your team wins on Sunday!

Charade Glad you got a good deal on DH's gift, always nice! I am not sure when you are going to Atlanta but it sounds like you have some nice things planned, I hope you have a great trip! I hope B gives you some ideas soon.

Lynne Your deserts sound great! We are doing a pumpkin pie and then a pistachio lush cake. Lol! I know  what you mean Charlie was suppose to get up at 9 and help cook he strolled down about 10:30. Sampling is always welcome and sometimes I can fill up on jus that.

Schumigirl congrats to Kyle on his car, it sounds amazing! Glad that your goddaughter listened to your advice and took it down. I remeber I had a friend who would post when they were on vacation and all kinds of pics, I don't know how they didn't get robbed. Glad you got to have some Turkey today and I love sharing it with others too. 

Pumpkin Your dressing does sound awesome!! My family always stuffed with a meat stuffing but I never really liked it. I don't even worry about how healthy I am cooking on holidays, good reason to cheat!! Enjoy your meal.

Snowpack glad that you joined us and enjoy yourself it's always nice to have more family, your turkey looks amazing! Enjoy it!

Cam It looks like you will have busy day! Enjoy your multiple meals and your pumpkin cheesecake sounds delicious! I have a few times taken my own car and have had to leave early, sometimes you just have too!!

Real I hope you had a nice walk with Louie. As I was typing this I saw your post come in and sorry about the Chatsworth house and not opening, the way things are today we all look for that little bit of fun and enjoyment and it matters how we feel disappointed  a lot when we can't do it. I hope you can find something to brighten your day!

Mac I hope you and your husband enjoyed the turkey. Not sure if your kitties try to join you for Turkey hope they didn't steal to much, mine try! You do a wonderful job on  this thread and the boards. Thank you for making everyone feel welcome and at home. I hope you are having nice weather!

I am off to help in the kitchen we are eating about 4. I just want to say a special hello to all the Sans Family- Mrose, Monykallyn,Dix,Kstar, and all the others SANS family I might have missed!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hi Bobbie - nice to “see” you and what great news about Brian’s job.  At last you can get moving.  Look forward to hearing more about your relocation. x


----------



## Lynne G

Yay for Brian, McK.  And a happy thanksgiving to you too.  Sun has come out, and a warm day.  Lots of rain early morning.  Dessert sounds great, and for the first time, I made cranberry sauce.  In frig, so will see how it tastes.  When it was hot, tasted quite good.


----------



## macraven

It’s after 1:00 am Friday now 

Feel like I am in a turkey coma.....
And still have more turkey to eat today.

I’m playing ketchup on the sans posting as my day was busy
Always glad to see many peeps here when we have a holiday.

I own many a phone call or email and will get to it if I don’t fall asleep soon

Don’t worry, I won’t call you at 2 am in a bit but will sent out an email to you soon.

Do many of you plan to shop the sales that begin later this morning?

I have not ventured out of my house much at all as areas around me do not require a mask to be worn 
County that is 15 minutes away from me and also where my doctors are do not ha r any rules of wearing masks

I’m a caustious person and I stay away from all places and venues that do not require masks

therfore,i stay at home more than others do


----------



## Charade67

Ugh. Up at 1:30 this morning with a bit of an upset stomach. Guess I ate a little too much yesterday. I thought our friends would scale back on the food since there was only 5 of us. Nope. We had a full out traditional Thanksgiving dinner. They will have leftovers for days.




Robo56 said:


> Grandsons 17th birthday is today and we have decided to give him a pick up truck for his Birthday and Christmas. He will be over the moon.


Happy birthday to him. What a great gift. 



Lynne G said:


> And will sail by Charade’s for a piece of pie. Looks delicious, Charade.


Thank you. It was. 



snowpack said:


> Turkey #1 done, turkey #2 in the oven.


 Looks great. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Ugh disappointed - email from Chatsworth House cannot open as the whole county in Tier 3 - all the efforts of decorating it over weeks and the cost to them immense.  The Peak District area really low numbers but the city areas sadly high.  Hey ho no point pondering on it.


Aww. So sorry. I know you were looking forward to that. 



bobbie68 said:


> The teens weren't feeling good this week so both went for Covid tests and waiting for results.


Prayers for negative results. 



bobbie68 said:


> Brian got a job offer yesterday so we are waiting for the committment letter on Friday,


 Congratulations to him. 



bobbie68 said:


> Charade Glad you got a good deal on DH's gift, always nice! I am not sure when you are going to Atlanta but it sounds like you have some nice things planned, I hope you have a great trip! I hope B gives you some ideas soon.


 Thanks. We leave later today. I asked B again yesterday for some ideas and she said that she didn’t know what she wanted, so I said, “Okay, Socks and underware it is.” 
I actually do have socks on my list. I feel so old.

I guess Inshoild try to get back to sleep. We have a long drive ahead of us.


----------



## schumigirl

Bobbie....good to see you. And big congratulations to Brian getting the job, you`ll be moving before you know it. 

And good luck with the results......hope all is well with your family......keep us updated on the move......



mac....no sales for me. I hate sales and actively avoid them.....if a store has a sale on, I won`t go.....usually too busy. 

Turkey coma`s are good!!! lol.....

Yes, I`m actively avoiding going out unless we have to. I`m amazed so many are ignoring the lockdown here.....but we do have a high mask compliance which is something. I`m sad at no large get together this year, but we all agree, it`s not goig to happen. 

Enjoy your extra turkey today........



Charade.....hope you feel better and safe travels today, have a lovely trip. 





Heading off out to do a socially distanced pick up of an order we made from a butcher we found recently......will stock up on sausagemeat for Christmas to make stuffing and sausage rolls. And maybe a few other things too....

Then get some rooms ready for the trees going up this weekend. 

Tonight dinner is beef short ribs, soaked them overnight and they`re in the slow cooker now. Mashed potatoes for sure to go with them. 

Sun is shining and it`s not as cold as forecast, which is always good. 






































Have a wonderful Friday​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a quiet house.  Always nice.  Tea.  Yes, and it tastes great, as house feels cool. 

In prior years, we would be out somewhere now. This year, no need to get up early. Many of what I needed has already been bought, and orders still to come from online orders. And two drive by pick ups, also online orders. So no need to pick them up early today. But I will be out some time today. Seems older one is annoyed as he thinks we have an empty kitchen pantry. Well, maybe it needs some filling. But we do have quite the leftovers. Nothing wrong with a piece of cheesecake for breakfast. NY style, and it was so delicious, so only half of the small cake left. And even with a 3 and 1/2 pound boneless breast, we still have turkey left over.

Yep, Mac, even with the 4 of us, more traditional food too. Sweet potatoes, mashed potatoes, corn, and lots of dressing. Gravy and rolls. Between a good amount of serving of that and the turkey, we all enjoyed a piece of the cheesecake and a slice of that tall, but small, chocolate mousse cake. It was coated in a chocolate ganache. Oh my. That, has a bit more than half left.

Julie, I am sorry the tickets are no more.  I love the holiday lights, so understand how sad that must be.  While the little zoo has their lights this year, have not heard or seen announcements of the big zoo having it too.  We enjoyed both last year. This year, many drive through offers. We have yet to have bought any of those tickets.  Not sure driving around looking is what I want to pay for.  Luckily, easy to do for free in the neighborhoods.  Some of those in the neighborhoods have quiet the display.

Ah yes, a Friday.  And happy no need to move fast.  4 day weekend.  Yep.  And appreciated. 

A very Fabulous Friday to you all.


----------



## keishashadow

My eldest DS’s dog is a happy dog, very obedient & chill for his breed.  However, his face tells a whole other story here lol


They kept their plans & went to MCO for the weekend.  Said SW was absolutely dead yeasterday
[QUOTE

="Lynne G, post: 62490698, member: 233554"]
Ah come on, while in the same state as Keisha, Boo Bird fan here. Though both my kids have steel city players’ jerseys, as well as our local team ones.
[/QUOTE]
You raised a couple of smart kids 


schumigirl said:


> Her mother was shocked as she has always been a sensible girl, but hopefully this is a one and done with her.


It’s the age in which we live.  


Robo56 said:


> NP refused to call in antibiotics until I had another Covid test. By the time Covid test results came up which was negative I was running a fever. I went to after hours clinic and saw Doctor and received my needed meds.


Seriously, so many places do seem to be throwing the baby out with the bath water.  Whether her judgement call or the practice’s protocols, you have to wonder why not start the meds & do the test. What happened to common sense?


Robo56 said:


> When hubby got sick he had a regular scheduled appt with NP and I went with him. Needless to say he received his needed meds. The NP ordered his meds while we were at his appointment.


Same NP?  Thankfully, he had you as his advocate.


Robo56 said:


> Grandsons 17th birthday is today and we have decided to give him a pick up truck for his Birthday and Christmas. He will be over the moon.


Holy smokes, that’s amazingly generous!  You are setting the bar high for the rest of us grandparents lol. He’s a really lucky boy.


snowpack said:


> Turkey #1 done, turkey #2 in the oven.


Bee-u-tiful


macraven said:


> So good if you and Sis to spend time with your dad this week.
> So hard for a parent when it’s the first holiday since they lost their spouse
> He will love the company when you two go next week.


So true


Pumpkin1172 said:


> and survives the Black Friday shopping.


It’s a real meh event this year, haven’t seen a single thing that sparks my fancy


macraven said:


> Next year I am going to do my bird your way!


Each time i make a turkey I marvel at the instructions that say you can make it in a crockpot.  The idea of a pale, sickly looking turkey breasts is not appetizing to me


schumigirl said:


> Thank you, yes, we love the Mercedes brand, can`t go wrong with the quality, safety and performance. Although we have veered slightly with getting the Porsche.....but for Kyle, he`s over the moon again with this on


Famous brands indeed.  Don’t laugh but, i keep noticing the same brand of SUV when out & about driving on the road...it’s a hundayi of all things.  Other than what i’m Told is a stellar warranty, know nothing of the brand.  Current vehicle is first ‘foreign’ car I’ve ever owned.  No issues to complain of, other than a ton of recalls.   The mr’s Chevy has had only one over several years.


schumigirl said:


> And I think we`re all fortunate to have you as our moderator....looking out for all of us, and we are grateful for the time and effort you put into the boards.......


Indeed, herding cats isn’t for the faint of heart 



Realfoodfans said:


> email from Chatsworth House cannot open as the whole county in Tier 3 - all the efforts of decorating it over weeks and the cost to them immense.


Aw, disappointing


bobbie68 said:


> The teens weren't feeling good this week so both went for Covid tests and waiting for results. They can't go back to work till they have the negative test in hand and I think Target is a little salty with them not being able to come in on the busiest holdiay for them. Oh well they will have to deal!


So sad, too bad for target.  Hope the kiddos are fine


bobbie68 said:


> Brian got a job offer yesterday so we are waiting for the committment letter on Friday, it is a 100 percent remote so he can live anywhere in the U.S. Once the letter comes we start proceeding with everything. It is going to be crazy trying to sell the house buy and move between now and January but will try.



Fingers crossed!  Still thinking of Orlando area?



macraven said:


> have not ventured out of my house much at all as areas around me do not require a mask to be worn
> County that is 15 minutes away from me and also where my doctors are do not ha r any rules of wearing masks


therein lies the crux of the problem.  Hope you are wearing both your mask & face shield when out & about.


macraven said:


> Do many of you plan to shop the sales that begin later this morning?


I plan on continuing to beat the bushes today.  Not sure if any games are on the tube.  

Baltimore up to 12 players infected now, sunday’s Game has been cancelled yet again


Charade67 said:


> Ugh. Up at 1:30 this morning with a bit of an upset stomach


Yikes, not the way to start off a trip.  Maybe just anxious, i get butterflies before every trip


Charade67 said:


> asked B again yesterday for some ideas and she said that she didn’t know what she wanted, so I said, “Okay, Socks and underware it is.”


if my brood doesn’t get both as part of BD & Xmas, they are disappointed lol


Lynne G said:


> We have yet to have bought any of those tickets. Not sure driving around looking is what I want to pay for. Luckily, easy to do for free in the neighborhoods. Some of those in the neighborhoods have quiet the display.


Our zoo drive thru one sold out in a few hours.  The way it’s laid out, with animals so far in distance, didn’t appeal to me.

We put some of our decorations up mid month when it was near 70 degrees.  Only lit them that first night to check placement for a bit. When I went out after a bit to turn them off, was startled by a couple of women with jogging strollers “in” my yard. Well, actually on top of a large mulch bed there, disturbing it enough I had to re-rake it the next day.  Originally, didn’t even notice them as behind a large bush.  not to be a grinch but, how about enjoying them on the public sidewalk that runs in front of my home


----------



## Realfoodfans

Definitely not a sales shopper here.  In fact not a shopper at all apart from good food - oh and flowers - would love weekly flowers!

Had ordered flowers today for my SIL from a local florist in the next village - beautiful arrangement he’s very clever. On the way to drop them for her birthday we took the wicker robin basket with cyclamen to the churchyard. We had a short walk there with Louie. It’s a tiny village but very pretty and nice bright day.

Some positive news this morning as we finally have a replacement date for court for financial remedy for Em.  Not until next May but at least there is light at the end of the tunnel.  Lot of preparation and meetings prior to that but nothing until the New Year.

Take out tonight as just the three of us.  So Chinese will be delivered to the door.  Happy Friday!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne....I need a cup of tea myself....somehow only managed to have one cup this morning, and just been so busy, haven`t got around to another.....enjoy your long weekend off.......



Janet.....how rude of those women!!! I`d have been out with the get off my lawn speech........lol......goodness, some people just don`t think! Your decorations are always nice though.....

Cute puppy and tree too!!! Does your doggy get along with eldest dog ok? Glad they had a nice visit away. I looked at a few online sales......nah, nothing. Fancied one of those Ninja foodie Grills.....which apparently I don`t really need anyway.....but the one place I looked, it was the same price in the sale as it was last week. We`ll see.

No, those would not be appetising at all .....slow cookers are not for turkeys!!!

Never driven a Hyundai.....I know a few that have an Elantra and love it. Over here, yes, there are a few of them around, SUV`s too. Our Porsche is going in next week for an oil change and we get a courtesy car........they asked if we had a preference for a courtesy car....Tom said on the phone no doesn`t matter.....I`m hopping around in the background shouting something small and very fast  just a change from the SUV for a day........



realfood.....you`d love my husband. Since we met, over 30 years ago, he has got me fresh flowers every Friday without fail....if we`re in the country of course.....I always appreciate the thought and love flowers, so he gets lots of brownie points for that. Good news on the meeting. yes, hopefully some light at the end of that tunnel. 





Just after 4pm and it`s already dark here. Just one of those days today where time seemed to disappear. Kyle drove us up to the butcher, which really is in the middle of the county on a road on it`s own with nothing for miles. But, we got some lovely produce and Tom got some of their homemade honey which he loves. 

Then went for a walk along the beach this afternoon with my friend who got Poppy the puppy not so long ago. Think she`s getting Poppy`s brother....the person who took one of the other dogs can`t keep him, so my friend being my friend......said they`d have him if they can`t find someone to take him.....I think they find out next week if they are getting him. But, it was a nice socially distanced walk along an almost completely empty beach. Cold though. 

Looking forward to short ribs that have been cooking all day in the slow cooker.....nice glass of wine tonight and christmas trees up tomorrow......that involves all of us joining in, wine flowing, sweet mince pies and lots of Christmas music......jingle bells indeed!!


----------



## mckennarose

Hi everyone,

I just did my first injection and it went well!  It burns, but it's over quick.  I did it in my stomach because I saw that it hurts less than the thighs.  I'll try thighs another time to see for myself.

Thanksgiving was nice and relaxing.  I missed having a crowd, but it was good not having so much to do to feed 14+!  We'll see what Christmas brings.

I'll check back later.....


----------



## Lynne G

And so, another Friday has almost passed by.  Nothing like a repeat meal, but that’s okay.  Don’t mind enjoying it again for dinner tonight. 

Did go to the mall around dinner time. Was not crowded, and what we bought, no line to checkout. Got exactly what we went for. The one very large mall has more than a couple of stores no closer mall has. Figured better to do that furtherest mall tonight, and any other things we need, at the closer malls that generally have the same stores.

And yes, tea with me tonight. Seems perfect. And moon more full tonight. So bright in the night’s sky.

Hope all the homies have a peaceful night.


----------



## macraven

I’m guessing I was not the only one that had a repeat turkey dinner this evening.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. We made it safely to Georgia. We got a late start and it was a long drive. I’m ready for some sleep.
One small scare for the evening. I got a text from our cat sitter saying she couldn’t find the key to our house. I had to give her the passcode for our garage and tell her where to find the hidden spare. A friend also has a key to my house, so she was going to be the backup plan.

Good night everyone.


----------



## macraven

Glad you arrived safely!

and your cat was fed tonight...

All will go smooth for you now and hope you have fun on this trip!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Happy Saturday morning all.  Our Chinese take out was really good last night.  The only one we will use.  Too much food but so tasty.

Frosty and clear skies when we went to bed but overcast and all melted this morning.  I have to collect an order from M&S this morning.  Just from an out of town small store.  

Kev has plans to do the Christmas outside lights later so I will do some inside tasks.  Em is meeting a friend to go walking but back to eat.

Will be Christmas music on loudly this afternoon as I’ll have empty house!


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just did my first injection and it went well!  It burns, but it's over quick.  I did it in my stomach because I saw that it hurts less than the thighs.  I'll try thighs another time to see for myself.
> 
> Thanksgiving was nice and relaxing.  I missed having a crowd, but it was good not having so much to do to feed 14+!  We'll see what Christmas brings.
> 
> I'll check back later.....




Glad you had a nice day on Thursday, definitely different this year. Good luck with trying the thigh......can`t be easy to do that! 





macraven said:


> I’m guessing I was not the only one that had a repeat turkey dinner this evening.




Usually we would but, we gave half away. But, Christmas we freeze as much as we can for repeat dishes in January and February......yep, huge turkey fans here......





Charade67 said:


> Good evening. We made it safely to Georgia. We got a late start and it was a long drive. I’m ready for some sleep.
> One small scare for the evening. I got a text from our cat sitter saying she couldn’t find the key to our house. I had to give her the passcode for our garage and tell her where to find the hidden spare. A friend also has a key to my house, so she was going to be the backup plan.
> 
> Good night everyone.



There`s always something.....but, glad it was sorted quickly. Hope you slept well. 





One of our friends organised a little mini quiz last night on zoom, but she only had three couples, so it wasn`t as much fun as it usually was when there`s more of us. But, passed an evening. I think I need to organise one with more of us again, they were so much fun.

Woke up to a beautiful almost Christmassy scene this morning.....everything was white and crisp after going below freezing during the night. So pretty. 

Just finished a breakfast that really was more of a brunch, so I doubt we`ll need lunch. Dinner tonight is a large pack of smoked salmon we had delivered from a place in Scotland we always get our salmon from.......looking forward to that with some shrimp. 

As I said yesterday, today is Christmas trees and decorations going up......will manage three of them today I think. So an afternoon of merriment ahead......

No need to go out at all today or tomorrow, I`m glad of that, less we need to go out the better. Got our new book for the book club delivered this morning. After I had chosen The Canterbury Tales, they decided on something lighter, but I think it`s going to be an emotional read. After the End by Clare Mackintosh is going to be a good one. I think next up is The Miniaturist, one I`ve meant to read but never got around to it.







































Have a fabulous Saturday​


----------



## Lynne G

While Julie had an empty house, I have a quiet one.

McK, hope the shots are not as painful next time. And, hope they help. Hope the teens are feeling better, with a negative test.

Schumi, morning view sounded perfect. But snow this early for us, um, no. Thankfully, a nice weather weekend for us.

Charade, good to hear you made it safely.  Yeah, always some hiccup when pet sitting while away.  Glad it worked out, and cat will be cared for.  Enjoy your trip.  

And routine I am. Tea, remote, and enjoying that quiet house. See, with night owl kids, I do say good night around 1:30 this morning. Will say good morning to them around 11 or so. Yep, solo breakfast, but that’s okay. I like a quiet house in the mornings. And by the time the kids get up, I’ll be ready for brunch too. How nice is that?

And no turkey or sides left now. Have to say, while we will eat turkey, not on our meal plans, except for the holidays. And won’t buy more turkey, until closer to Christmas. As we oddly, also have turkey for Christmas too.

Motive today, relaxing.

Hope all have that super happy Saturday.


----------



## schumigirl

Oh not snow Lynne......not for us this early.......no, it was just a hard frost everywhere. But, so beautiful as everything was pure white. It’s gone now and just a little dull, but cold. Perfect day for doing Christmassy things. 




Having a break from the trees to have a cuppa. My hands are all scratched with separating the branches. Tom has got all the lights on them, now to do all the other stuff on them.

Sweet mince pie with tea for now.........


----------



## macraven

It’s as quiet here as my house is today.

Mr Mac went for a bike ride and two cats are still asleep.

Taking a break from reorganizing my closet.

I weed out clothes twice a year for a donation center.
Figure if I have not worn the article of clothing, there is someone out there that will.

Figure I won’t be wearing my wedding dress again so it is included in my donation box.
( no idea why I have kept it all these years... doesn’t fit anymore)

Good weather yesterday and today in my area.
Bottom will fall out later in the week due to the rain expected.
Hope charade has fun in Atlanta today with gorgeous weather.
It will turn cold there soon and not fun to be sightseeing outside then.

Not surprised our grass and weeds are growing as it has been a very warm fall for us
Having the last of the yard services done today and won’t be until February before mowing season starts up again.

Is everyone turkey‘d out now?
We are good for two meals of the turkey feast 
So tonight the cats will get the end of the turkey scraps.

We only do turkey once a year which does make us look forward to it.

Check in when you can and let us know how you are doing.

Hope all are doing good!


----------



## schumigirl

Doh! Tried to log in with my old password there! I change them every so often and completely forgot.

Yep, rain here today mac.......started off frosty, but soon changed and has been heavy for hours. Glad I have nowhere to go.

Turkey is ever popular here, but yes, two nights at one time is enough for us too. We do freeze a lot for use another time after Christmas. I think we have three turkeys this year, one I will cook Christmas Day, the others will be cooked and frozen in stock for early next year. I’m sure the cats will enjoy the leftovers........

I still have my wedding dress and veil too......I’m sure one day it’ll go, but, I have it for now. I still think it’s so beautiful.

Lazy night ahead for us.......after putting up the trees we‘re ready to just relax on the sofas.


----------



## Lynne G

Grocery shopping done.  Now relaxing.  Sunny part of the time, but a cool enough wind, glad to have jacket on.  

And very glad it is a Saturday, not a Sunday.


----------



## Realfoodfans

We are back to watching The Crown tonight - on to season 2.  Every now and then I google someone or something to find the true facts.  Certainly some things we were unaware of including the Kennedy episode.

Christmas lights are up and look good - particularly some old style festoon lights Kev has fixed over the wooden frame of the swingset. J likes to swing at all times of the day and he will now have the lights around him. 
We enjoyed goats cheese & caramelised onion tarts tonight with vegetables but looking forward to roast beef tomorrow.  Still contemplating when to cook our turkey at Christmas but always do a large ham a few days before.

Decided to put new Christmas bedding on our bed today - also Em did the children’s so ready for their return on Monday.

Surprised how quiet the store was when I went for my collection this morning.  So quiet I nipped into the store next door for gift bags and wrapping.


----------



## Charade67

Quick good evening. I met my new sister in law today. She is very nice. I think I am going to like her.

We spent some time at Zoo Atlanta today.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lovely photos @Charade67.  Miss our zoo visits though we have our lantern walk there hopefully next Friday night mostly the real animals are inside and it is animatronic we will see.

Mrs no sleep here but not complaining - pretty much the norm these fast few years.  Nice to get up and the garden lit with the Christmas lights.  Not sure what the weather is yet.  Have to walk over for milk later.  Other than a stroll with Louie we have no plans today.  I will attend Zoom church - first Sunday of Advent and hoping we can attend in person next Sunday.

So peaceful Sunday all - hope health issues are resolving and all that Thanksgiving food eaten up!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, glad you enjoyed meeting your sister in law........and nice that you`ll get on well.....makes a difference! Hope your trip is going well.





Misty and slightly damp this morning is our outlook. Doesn`t feel cold though which is always a win. Hard to imagine tomorrow is the last day of November. Slept fairly late this morning till around 7ish, but had such a good sleep last night.

Tom made me sunny side up eggs on toast this morning, haven`t had that in a while, really enjoyed it. I can`t eat a lot of eggs, so that`ll be me done for a while with them. But, so nice.

Laundry and cinammon bun making this morning, chicken in the Aga and I think I`ll make chicken noodle soup for lunch tomorrow. Chicken is huge! 

Plan to wrap up a few presents this afternoon too. Might glance at the Grand Prix this afternoon, but usually just switch it off now.....










































Have a wonderful Sunday........​


----------



## keishashadow

I like to shake things up lol

Going to package up the turkey today for the deep freeze, so long - farewell.  Some for the inevitable turkey soup, serving size packets in gravy   The ham will keep it company, then will pull it out to make ham spread for sandwiches at some point next few weeks.

Got a nice chunk of presents wrapped yesterday, more on tap today.  Still have a list a mile long to purchase.  BF was a meh.  Cyber Monday, don’t fail me now 



schumigirl said:


> I hate sales and actively avoid them.....if a store has a sale on, I won`t go.....usually too busy.


 The mr insists its the thrill of the hunt for me lol


mckennarose said:


> just did my first injection and it went well! It burns, but it's over quick. I did it in my stomach because I saw that it hurts less than the thighs. I'll try thighs another time to see for myself.


Good for you!  My FiL got so good at it after practicing on oranges of all things.  Amazingly, he wouldn’t really even look while doing it, just pinch his skin and have at it. 


Charade67 said:


> had to give her the passcode for our garage and tell her where to find the hidden spare. A friend also has a key to my house, so she was going to be the backup plan.


Installing the programmed locks on all our exterior doors one of the best things we’ve done to the house. 

Have a great trip.  Did I see a red panda there?


Realfoodfans said:


> Our Chinese take out was really good last night. The only one we will use. Too much food but so tasty.


Hmm inspiration has hit, will whip up a quick stir fry for dinner tonight



schumigirl said:


> Usually we would but, we gave half away. But, Christmas we freeze as much as we can for repeat dishes in January and February......yep, huge turkey fans here......


I made extra turkey breasts this year, sent along with sides with my DS. Youngest still stopped by yesterday for leftovers...saying mine would taste better   Nice to see him, none-the-less.


schumigirl said:


> Oh not snow Lynne......not for us this early.......no, it was just a hard frost everywhere. But, so beautiful as everything was pure white. It’s gone now and just a little dull, but cold. Perfect day for doing Christmassy things.


We’ve had a light snow but still no hard frost here.  This week in low 30’s so


macraven said:


> It’s as quiet here as my house is today.


A very good thing, Wild & wooly Saturday evenings on the DIS are definitely the polar opposite.


schumigirl said:


> Tom made me sunny side up eggs


My favorite version, if done properly. None of that over easy business in my house.


----------



## cam757

Glad everyone had a nice Thanksgiving. I ended up skipping DH family gathering. Dh and Ds went though. I just had to much to do for my gathering. Going to have to rethInk how I do things next year. It is just too much to do in one day. May just move our Thanksgiving dinner to Friday from now on so we can go to DH family's dinner. My family dinner went well though.

Just rested Friday. Saturday Dh and I went out for a little while but mainly just to go out for lunch. I guess I will start my Christmas shopping this week since I am off Monday, Tuesday and Friday. 

I will try to start doing some decorating today. Dh went fishing again so the big stuff will have to wait until he gets home.

Fish for dinner tonight. Dh went fishing Friday and caught some nice sized black sea bass.

Nice day today then the rain and cold air moves in.



Robo56 said:


> Hubby is doing lots better and I have residual cough, but on the mend. Broke toe good this time. So putting on shoes is not fun, but this is not my first go around.
> 
> On a much lighter note. Pretty much all Christmas shopping is done and wrapped.



Glad things are improving for you and your hubby. A broken toe is awful. Hope it his healed up soon. 


Robo56 said:


> Grandsons 17th birthday is today and we have decided to give him a pick up truck for his Birthday and Christmas. He will be over the moon.



Very nice. What a terrific gift. 



Charade67 said:


> We have hot apple pie.



Wow! Looks delish.



snowpack said:


> Turkey #1 done, turkey #2 in the oven.



That is a gorgeous turkey. Nice job!



Realfoodfans said:


> Ugh disappointed - email from Chatsworth House cannot open as the whole county in Tier 3 - all the efforts of decorating it over weeks and the cost to them immense.



That is disappointing. I bet it is beautiful to see in person. 



bobbie68 said:


> Cam It looks like you will have busy day! Enjoy your multiple meals and your pumpkin cheesecake sounds delicious! I have a few times taken my own car and have had to leave early, sometimes you just have too!!



This year was just too much, so I ended up skipping the Dh's family meal. I need to worm on my timing a bit better. Oh well, there's always next year.



bobbie68 said:


> Brian got a job offer yesterday so we are waiting for the committment letter on Friday, it is a 100 percent remote so he can live anywhere in the U.S. Once the letter comes we start proceeding with everything. It is going to be crazy trying to sell the house buy and move between now and January but will try.



Congratulations to hubby. It's a hot housing market so hopefully you won't have a problem selling quickly. 



mckennarose said:


> I just did my first injection and it went well! It burns, but it's over quick. I did it in my stomach because I saw that it hurts less than the thighs. I'll try thighs another time to see for myself.



Glad your injection went well. Burning injections are the worse. 



Charade67 said:


> One small scare for the evening. I got a text from our cat sitter saying she couldn’t find the key to our house. I had to give her the passcode for our garage and tell her where to find the hidden spare. A friend also has a key to my house, so she was going to be the backup plan.



Oh no, that reminds me of when we went on vacation about 3.5 hours away from home. We had a cat at the time and left him indoors by mistake. We called my mom, who lives around the corner from us, to ask her to go let him out. She had misplaced the house key we gave her so she couldn't get in. Dh had to drive all the way home in the middle of the night to let the cat out and then drove back.


----------



## Lynne G

Why hello.  

Chickens must be enjoying our chilly, but very sunny morning.  Clucking can be heard.  Must mean I guess should get moving?

But no matter, was surely up before them, as awake at 3 this morning, for no particular reason.  So what do ya do?  The wash.  And, put a teapot on.  Priorities, ya know.

And so, loads of wash done, tea happily drank, snacked on some waffles that still remained in the freezer.  Quiet house.  Sweet!

And so, Cam, do much if what you need to do the day before. Lots can be reheated. Or, yep, stagger the meals. We have no issue enjoying turkey two nights in a row.

Last night, kids decided air fryer fun for dinner. Pretty good. I think the mac and cheese triangles were the winners, but onion rings were close. And those chicken nuggets were close too. I think they were still hungry, as saw the oven was used to bake a pizza or two. Of which, none I got.

And so, thinking pasta, as the tomatoes are looking tired, so easy red sauce it will be.

Great looking pies and pictures, Charade.

Hope all have a serene Sunday.


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Have a great trip. Did I see a red panda there?


Yes. He is new to the zoo. The previous red panda they had passed away recently. Usually the red panda is sleeping, but this one was very active when we were there.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 540914
> I like to shake things up lol
> 
> Going to package up the turkey today for the deep freeze, so long - farewell.  Some for the inevitable turkey soup, serving size packets in gravy   The ham will keep it company, then will pull it out to make ham spread for sandwiches at some point next few weeks.
> 
> Got a nice chunk of presents wrapped yesterday, more on tap today.  Still have a list a mile long to purchase.  BF was a meh.  Cyber Monday, don’t fail me now
> 
> 
> The mr insists its the thrill of the hunt for me lol
> 
> Good for you!  My FiL got so good at it after practicing on oranges of all things.  Amazingly, he wouldn’t really even look while doing it, just pinch his skin and have at it.
> 
> Installing the programmed locks on all our exterior doors one of the best things we’ve done to the house.
> 
> Have a great trip.  Did I see a red panda there?
> 
> Hmm inspiration has hit, will whip up a quick stir fry for dinner tonight
> 
> 
> I made extra turkey breasts this year, sent along with sides with my DS. Youngest still stopped by yesterday for leftovers...saying mine would taste better   Nice to see him, none-the-less.
> 
> We’ve had a light snow but still no hard frost here.  This week in low 30’s so
> 
> A very good thing, Wild & wooly Saturday evenings on the DIS are definitely the polar opposite.
> 
> My favorite version, if done properly. None of that over easy business in my house.




It`s not often I eat just eggs, but yes, has to be sunny side up if not poached.....that`ll do me for eggs for a while now.  

Does sound cold where you are......oh yes, sales are my nightmare, used to have one friend who`d get up around 3am on Boxing Day to get to a store that had sales starting 6am.....sold all the tat they couldn`t get rid of rest of the year, but she was a serious shopper! And to be honest she bought that many clothes over the year, I`m surprised there was any left she didn`t have.

Your cooking is always a hit though....I still think you need to open a B&B.....it would be a huge hit!!! 





cam757 said:


> Glad everyone had a nice Thanksgiving. I ended up skipping DH family gathering. Dh and Ds went though. I just had to much to do for my gathering. Going to have to rethInk how I do things next year. It is just too much to do in one day. May just move our Thanksgiving dinner to Friday from now on so we can go to DH family's dinner. My family dinner went well though.
> 
> Just rested Friday. Saturday Dh and I went out for a little while but mainly just to go out for lunch. I guess I will start my Christmas shopping this week since I am off Monday, Tuesday and Friday.
> 
> I will try to start doing some decorating today. Dh went fishing again so the big stuff will have to wait until he gets home.
> 
> Fish for dinner tonight. Dh went fishing Friday and caught some nice sized black sea bass.
> 
> Nice day today then the rain and cold air moves in.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad things are improving for you and your hubby. A broken toe is awful. Hope it his healed up soon.
> 
> 
> Very nice. What a terrific gift.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Looks delish.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a gorgeous turkey. Nice job!
> 
> 
> 
> That is disappointing. I bet it is beautiful to see in person.
> 
> 
> 
> This year was just too much, so I ended up skipping the Dh's family meal. I need to worm on my timing a bit better. Oh well, there's always next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to hubby. It's a hot housing market so hopefully you won't have a problem selling quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad your injection went well. Burning injections are the worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, that reminds me of when we went on vacation about 3.5 hours away from home. We had a cat at the time and left him indoors by mistake. We called my mom, who lives around the corner from us, to ask her to go let him out. She had misplaced the house key we gave her so she couldn't get in. Dh had to drive all the way home in the middle of the night to let the cat out and then drove back.



Glad you had a nice Thanksgiving cam......yes, it is a lot on one day when you want to see other folks too. 

I love the sound of Black Sea Bass......sea bass is one of our favourite fish, but freshly caught must be marvellous!





Lynne G said:


> Why hello.
> 
> Chickens must be enjoying our chilly, but very sunny morning.  Clucking can be heard.  Must mean I guess should get moving?
> 
> But no matter, was surely up before them, as awake at 3 this morning, for no particular reason.  So what do ya do?  The wash.  And, put a teapot on.  Priorities, ya know.
> 
> And so, loads of wash done, tea happily drank, snacked on some waffles that still remained in the freezer.  Quiet house.  Sweet!
> 
> And so, Cam, do much if what you need to do the day before. Lots can be reheated. Or, yep, stagger the meals. We have no issue enjoying turkey two nights in a row.
> 
> Last night, kids decided air fryer fun for dinner. Pretty good. I think the mac and cheese triangles were the winners, but onion rings were close. And those chicken nuggets were close too. I think they were still hungry, as saw the oven was used to bake a pizza or two. Of which, none I got.
> 
> And so, thinking pasta, as the tomatoes are looking tired, so easy red sauce it will be.
> 
> Great looking pies and pictures, Charade.
> 
> Hope all have a serene Sunday.



What air fryer do you have Lynne? I`m toying with getting another one, but not sure I really need one. 

How is it for fresh chicken, not nuggets or goujons that have been coated.....




Watching the F1 GP and sadly saw the most horrific crash we`ve seen in many years. Thankfully the driver got out of the fireball eventually, and is in hospital now. He has a few burns and possibly broken ribs, but seeing the crash was just a huge shock. 

Red flagged till they fix the barriers.....investigation will be interesting. But, the driver was incredibly lucky.

Chicken is cooking away nicely......2 of us want mash, 2 of us want parmentier potatoes......I think I get the casting vote.....parmentier it is. 

Didn`t make cinammon buns after all. But, will get around to them.....always popular over here. 

Time for a pot of tea.......


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday morning Sans family  







Charade67 said:


> We have hot a



Apple pie looks delicious.




Lynne G said:


> Will be sticking my hand out for Robo’s leftovers. That is a huge turkey. And a big happy birthday to your grandson. Very nice gift, I am sure he will enjoy.



Would be happy to share leftovers. Grandson was so happy with his birthday gift.




snowpack said:


> Turkey #1 done, turkey #2 in the oven.



Beautiful picture worthy Turkey. Looks delicious.




macraven said:


> Your grandson will be thrilled with the truck.
> Hope he has a great birthday today!



Thank you MAC. He is over the moon with his truck.




macraven said:


> I am thankful for all the homies!
> I think of all of you a lot.



Mac you have made a wonderful home here for all of us. Thank you.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I have been reading a bit to keep up with everyone. I just wanted to add....that we are a " dressing " family. I make it with bread and meat and stuff it into the turkey to soak up even more of the turkey deliciousness!!!!! And whatever doesn't fit inside the bird, gets baked in a pan on the side...and is basted with some of the drippings too  which makes is so much more healthy  I do whip up a mean turkey dinner that is pretty tasty.



Sounds yummy. I always make stuffing outside of Turkey. I used to stuff Turkey many moons ago, but changed.




Realfoodfans said:


> hope you and hubs are fully better soon. Happy Birthday to grandson!!! Wonderful to receive a vehicle and will be much appreciated I’m sure.



We are feeling better thank you. He was so happy with his gift.




Lynne G said:


> Ooh, Robo, sick bay home alert. Sending lots of well wishes you and DH are feeling better soon. Yeah, a broken toe no fun. Hope it heals quick.



Still have residual cough. Will go away with time. Toe is still pretty swollen. That will heal too. Like everything else it just takes time.




schumigirl said:


> Happy Birthday to your grandson Robbie......that is a super gift you have got him, and he`ll love it I`m sure!



Thanks Schumi. He did love the gift. It was time for him to have his own wheels.



schumigirl said:


> Hope you have a lovely day and enjoy your family time.......



We did, thank you. Everyone enjoyed the food and there was lots left over to send home with everyone.




schumigirl said:


> Dinner is over, apple pie is in the Aga and we`ll have a bit soon. Will make some custard up and that`ll be dessert.



Sounds yummy.




Realfoodfans said:


> Ugh disappointed - email from Chatsworth House cannot open as the whole county in Tier 3 - all the efforts of decorating it over weeks and the cost to them immense. The Peak District area really low numbers but the city areas sadly high. Hey ho no point pondering on it.



Sorry to hear your plans had to be cancelled. There are so many organizations that are hurting this year do to Covid closures.




bobbie68 said:


> Hi everyone Happy Thanksgiving to everyone here and abroad. It is rainy here and cool but that is okay since we will be staying home today. Just the 4 of us, I am making most of the traditional stuff just adding a broccoli cheese casserole, homa made cranberry sauce and a pistachio lush cake. The teens weren't feeling good this week so both went for Covid tests and waiting for results. They can't go back to work till they have the negative test in hand and I think Target is a little salty with them not being able to come in on the busiest holdiay for them. Oh well they will have to deal!



Bobbie68 so good to hear from you. Hope you are doing well. Hope the teens Covid tests come back negative.




bobbie68 said:


> Brian got a job offer yesterday so we are waiting for the committment letter on Friday, it is a 100 percent remote so he can live anywhere in the U.S. Once the letter comes we start proceeding with everything. It is going to be crazy trying to sell the house buy and move between now and January but will try.



Sending good luck wishes for Brian’s job situation. Mummy dust on house selling and buying. Sounds like it’s going to be a busy Christmas season for you. Take care.




macraven said:


> Do many of you plan to shop the sales that begin later this morning?



Did some online shopping. Just a couple things.




Charade67 said:


> Happy birthday to him. What a great gift.



Thanks he loves his gift.




keishashadow said:


> Seriously, so many places do seem to be throwing the baby out with the bath water. Whether her judgement call or the practice’s protocols, you have to wonder why not start the meds & do the test. What happened to common sense?



After talking to the after-hours clinic Nurse seems like all the local Doctors offices are basically telling their patients not to come to their offices and are not treating their patients when called. They dumping all their patients on the after-hours clinics.

I had my pedicure appointment Friday and the lady that does my pedicures told me her 2 year old grandson had 104 temp. Her daughter ( who is a Nurse) called the pediatric doctor and they would not see him or order meds and asked his mom to take him for a Covid test. SOUND FAMILIAR. She took him to after-hours clinic and the doctor there said he was very ill and started  him on antibiotics and the baby was doing great the next day.

I’am livid about the lack of care by this local clinic. It is absolutely unacceptable. I will be calling the clinic tomorrow to voice my displeasure and concern over the lack of medical treatment by the staff. Our previous doctor is now the clinic VP. He is a wonderful doctor and I wonder if he knows what’s going on.

I know everyone is scared about Covid, but the clinic staff making poor medical decision choices and leaving people hanging without medical care is negligent.




keishashadow said:


> Holy smokes, that’s amazingly generous! You are setting the bar high for the rest of us grandparents lol. He’s a really lucky boy.



He is the sweetest grandson. We are glad to give it to him.




Realfoodfans said:


> Some positive news this morning as we finally have a replacement date for court for financial remedy for Em. Not until next May but at least there is light at the end of the tunnel. Lot of preparation and meetings prior to that but nothing until the New Year.



I hope Em will have a good outcome for her and the children in her financial arrangement in May.




schumigirl said:


> Never driven a Hyundai.....I know a few that have an Elantra and love it. Over here, yes, there are a few of them around, SUV`s too. Our Porsche is going in next week for an oil change and we get a courtesy car........they asked if we had a preference for a courtesy car....Tom said on the phone no doesn`t matter.....I`m hopping around in the background shouting something small and very fast  just a change from the SUV for a day........



We had a few Hyundai Santa Fe’s in the family a number of years ago. Those SUV’s last for ever. They are well made vehicles with great warranties. Our son and daughter-in-law have a Elantra and they really like it.




schumigirl said:


> christmas trees up tomorrow......that involves all of us joining in, wine flowing, sweet mince pies and lots of Christmas music......jingle bells indeed!!



Sounds like a nice tradition.




mckennarose said:


> I just did my first injection and it went well! It burns, but it's over quick. I did it in my stomach because I saw that it hurts less than the thighs. I'll try thighs another time to see for myself.



Sorry you have to take injections. Yes, rotating sites on the stomach are less painful as long as you keep your imaginary circle away from the naval in mind. They should have given you a picture diagram when teaching you on it. Sending lots of good wishes for you as you continue your journey to feeling better.



Charade67 said:


> Good evening. We made it safely to Georgia. We got a late start and it was a long drive. I’m ready for some sleep.



Glad to hear you all made it to Georgia safely. Enjoy your time with family.




Realfoodfans said:


> Will be Christmas music on loudly this afternoon as I’ll have empty house!



Turn it up and enjoy. I always turn on my Nutcracker CD when decorating.




schumigirl said:


> My hands are all scratched with separating the branches.



Yes, it’s one of Christmas injuries sustained in the pursuit of a beautiful tree. I’am sure your trees will be lovely.




Realfoodfans said:


> We are back to watching The Crown tonight - on to season 2. Every now and then I google someone or something to find the true facts. Certainly some things we were unaware of including the Kennedy episode.



We finished this season of The Crown already. It was almost painful to watch. They portrayed Prince Charles as a spoiled, heartless man who treated his wife (Diana) horribly. I can’t imagine this will endear him to many. Fact and fiction do mingle about and somewhere in the middle is the truth. I can remember when all this was being played out in the media many moons ago. Not sure how many people in UK will be happy to see Charles and Camilla on the Throne. Do you think that is why the Queen is hanging on and will she bypass Charles and pass it to William? Thoughts?

F 





Charade67 said:


> Quick good evening. I met my new sister in law today. She is very nice. I think I am going to like her.



Glad to hear you like her.




Realfoodfans said:


> Nice to get up and the garden lit with the Christmas lights. Not sure what the weather is yet. Have to walk over for milk later. Other than a stroll with Louie we have no plans today.



Sounds pretty.




keishashadow said:


> The mr insists its the thrill of the hunt for me



LOL.......I think that is a good analogy.




cam757 said:


> Fish for dinner tonight. Dh went fishing Friday and caught some nice sized black sea bass.



Sounds delicious.




cam757 said:


> Glad things are improving for you and your hubby. A broken toe is awful. Hope it his healed up soon.



Thank you.




cam757 said:


> Very nice. What a terrific gift.



He loves it.


Thanksgiving dinner was enjoyed by all. My sister brought her pistachio salad and it was delicious.lots of good food. Sent home leftovers for everyone to enjoy.

Did pick up a couple of Black Friday gifts online Early Friday morning. Just a couple more gifts. I already have the bulk of Christmas shopped and wrapped already. I have my packages I’am shipping boxed and ready to ship. I think I will send them off tomorrow.

Hubby, son and grandson went and finished up the paperwork and insurance on grandsons truck yesterday and it was all polished up. He was over the moon with his gift.


Have a few projects to complete in next few days before trip up north to see my dad. Need to get scootin. 



Have a wonderful restful Sunday everyone.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Robo56 the truck looks awesome - Kev would like to know what make - he would love one!

I’ve done quite a bit of background reading and The Crown is definitely a dramatisation of the events but quite a lot of the events (that we were unaware of) did take place in some format. Charles didn’t endear himself to the population with his behaviour to Diana but apparently he is currently taking on all the major roles as the Queen backs off. It appears unlikely it could pass straight to William. 

My dad used to catch sea bass off the Devon coast when they had their place down there.  It is a tasty fish.

We had a good walk along the lane to L’s school then over the fields to a tiny village and back along the road.  Sad thing is developers are hoping to build on those fields - will totally change the tiny  village and the outlook from L’s country school (where my two also went).  So many alternative brown field sites available.

We are having roast beef and Yorkshire puddings for our Sunday roast.  Quiet evening planned.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, now cannot got that song out of my head.  Yep, “You won’t get your Yorkshire Pudding if you don’t eat your meat.”

Sounds like a lovely meal, Julie.  

And fish for Cam. Sad to say, but no fish will be cooked in my home. Not a fish eating fan.

Robo, good to hear from you. Hope you do continue to heal. Sending good thoughts and well wishes to you. Yeah, we have those pop up type medical places. Really depends on who is on the medical staff.

Oh and Schumi, mine is a Cuisinart air fryer, toaster oven. But that is because our toaster oven bit the dust awhile ago. I like it, as if not have a lot to go in the oven, it’s nice to have. But not coated meat, only have used in oven, not the fryer part. We do like the air fryer for chips and other breaded food, as the fryer crisps them nicely, and no greasy feel. And, I think, faster than in oven. Not sure it would be something you would use.

Ah, a grilled cheese and steak sandwich brunch. Little one will not eat a grilled cheese, but steak cooked in same pan, yep, that she will make a sandwich with. Soup in there too.

Was out with older one, as now has no excuse to say don’t have anything edible in my pantry. And, oh the glorious day it is. Bright blue sky. Jacket and very much needed shades.

Yeah, and just to start the week day routine, lots of rain, and chance of extreme thunderstorms on Monday. But, as any SW moving storm, it will be gone as the day sets. And 50’s seem to be the highs this week, with a 30 degree Tuesday, not too bad for the end of November into December. And happy only rain, as that ugly storm coming is also packing snow. McK, hope you see no white stuff tomorrow.

Ooh, two quiet kids.  Time for another cup of tea, and see what I can get into.  The hiding closet is getting full.  So, may wrap some of them.  Just about done with all, so I tend not to wrap until Christmas Eve, but may start early this year.  Ooh, and little one made lemonade for herself.  Will steal a lemon from her, for my tea.  Woot!

Ah,


----------



## macraven

that looks like a 20 lb cat!!
It’s huge....

it has the face of one of my former cats which weight was at 8 lbs


----------



## schumigirl

Someone mention cats????









​


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Sunday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 540929
> 
> View attachment 540930
> 
> 
> 
> Apple pie looks delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be happy to share leftovers. Grandson was so happy with his birthday gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful picture worthy Turkey. Looks delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you MAC. He is over the moon with his truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac you have made a wonderful home here for all of us. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy. I always make stuffing outside of Turkey. I used to stuff Turkey many moons ago, but changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are feeling better thank you. He was so happy with his gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have residual cough. Will go away with time. Toe is still pretty swollen. That will heal too. Like everything else it just takes time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Schumi. He did love the gift. It was time for him to have his own wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> We did, thank you. Everyone enjoyed the food and there was lots left over to send home with everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear your plans had to be cancelled. There are so many organizations that are hurting this year do to Covid closures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobbie68 so good to hear from you. Hope you are doing well. Hope the teens Covid tests come back negative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending good luck wishes for Brian’s job situation. Mummy dust on house selling and buying. Sounds like it’s going to be a busy Christmas season for you. Take care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did some online shopping. Just a couple things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks he loves his gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After talking to the after-hours clinic Nurse seems like all the local Doctors offices are basically telling their patients not to come to their offices and are not treating their patients when called. They dumping all their patients on the after-hours clinics.
> 
> I had my pedicure appointment Friday and the lady that does my pedicures told me her 2 year old grandson had 104 temp. Her daughter ( who is a Nurse) called the pediatric doctor and they would not see him or order meds and asked his mom to take him for a Covid test. SOUND FAMILIAR. She took him to after-hours clinic and the doctor there said he was very ill and started  him on antibiotics and the baby was doing great the next day.
> 
> I’am livid about the lack of care by this local clinic. It is absolutely unacceptable. I will be calling the clinic tomorrow to voice my displeasure and concern over the lack of medical treatment by the staff. Our previous doctor is now the clinic VP. He is a wonderful doctor and I wonder if he knows what’s going on.
> 
> I know everyone is scared about Covid, but the clinic staff making poor medical decision choices and leaving people hanging without medical care is negligent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is the sweetest grandson. We are glad to give it to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Em will have a good outcome for her and the children in her financial arrangement in May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a few Hyundai Santa Fe’s in the family a number of years ago. Those SUV’s last for ever. They are well made vehicles with great warranties. Our son and daughter-in-law have a Elantra and they really like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a nice tradition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you have to take injections. Yes, rotating sites on the stomach are less painful as long as you keep your imaginary circle away from the naval in mind. They should have given you a picture diagram when teaching you on it. Sending lots of good wishes for you as you continue your journey to feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you all made it to Georgia safely. Enjoy your time with family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn it up and enjoy. I always turn on my Nutcracker CD when decorating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it’s one of Christmas injuries sustained in the pursuit of a beautiful tree. I’am sure your trees will be lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We finished this season of The Crown already. It was almost painful to watch. They portrayed Prince Charles as a spoiled, heartless man who treated his wife (Diana) horribly. I can’t imagine this will endear him to many. Fact and fiction do mingle about and somewhere in the middle is the truth. I can remember when all this was being played out in the media many moons ago. Not sure how many people in UK will be happy to see Charles and Camilla on the Throne. Do you think that is why the Queen is hanging on and will she bypass Charles and pass it to William? Thoughts?
> 
> F
> 
> Glad to hear you like her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.......I think that is a good analogy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He loves it.
> 
> 
> Thanksgiving dinner was enjoyed by all. My sister brought her pistachio salad and it was delicious.lots of good food. Sent home leftovers for everyone to enjoy.
> 
> Did pick up a couple of Black Friday gifts online Early Friday morning. Just a couple more gifts. I already have the bulk of Christmas shopped and wrapped already. I have my packages I’am shipping boxed and ready to ship. I think I will send them off tomorrow.
> 
> Hubby, son and grandson went and finished up the paperwork and insurance on grandsons truck yesterday and it was all polished up. He was over the moon with his gift.
> View attachment 540965
> 
> Have a few projects to complete in next few days before trip up north to see my dad. Need to get scootin.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful restful Sunday everyone.





Love the truck Robo.....that`ll be one proud boy for sure! Yes I think Santa Fe`s are popular over here too.

One of our ministers today weirdly announced to everyone to be reminded the Crown is a fictional piece of work.....crazy some don`t know the difference. I think they have portrayed Charles as too cold and too callous. Many have come forward to say they did actually have some fond times together. I wish they`d let it go now.

Glad Thanksgiving was good, and have a lovely visit with your dad.





Lynne G said:


> Ah, now cannot got that song out of my head.  Yep, “You won’t get your Yorkshire Pudding if you don’t eat your meat.”
> 
> Sounds like a lovely meal, Julie.
> 
> And fish for Cam. Sad to say, but no fish will be cooked in my home. Not a fish eating fan.
> 
> Robo, good to hear from you. Hope you do continue to heal. Sending good thoughts and well wishes to you. Yeah, we have those pop up type medical places. Really depends on who is on the medical staff.
> 
> Oh and Schumi, mine is a Cuisinart air fryer, toaster oven. But that is because our toaster oven bit the dust awhile ago. I like it, as if not have a lot to go in the oven, it’s nice to have. But not coated meat, only have used in oven, not the fryer part. We do like the air fryer for chips and other breaded food, as the fryer crisps them nicely, and no greasy feel. And, I think, faster than in oven. Not sure it would be something you would use.
> 
> Ah, a grilled cheese and steak sandwich brunch. Little one will not eat a grilled cheese, but steak cooked in same pan, yep, that she will make a sandwich with. Soup in there too.
> 
> Was out with older one, as now has no excuse to say don’t have anything edible in my pantry. And, oh the glorious day it is. Bright blue sky. Jacket and very much needed shades.
> 
> Yeah, and just to start the week day routine, lots of rain, and chance of extreme thunderstorms on Monday. But, as any SW moving storm, it will be gone as the day sets. And 50’s seem to be the highs this week, with a 30 degree Tuesday, not too bad for the end of November into December. And happy only rain, as that ugly storm coming is also packing snow. McK, hope you see no white stuff tomorrow.
> 
> Ooh, two quiet kids.  Time for another cup of tea, and see what I can get into.  The hiding closet is getting full.  So, may wrap some of them.  Just about done with all, so I tend not to wrap until Christmas Eve, but may start early this year.  Ooh, and little one made lemonade for herself.  Will steal a lemon from her, for my tea.  Woot!
> 
> Ah,
> View attachment 540993



Yes, I`m not sure I`d use it.

Janet does make them sound appealing......might try the Ninja Foodie for a change....



Dinner was delicious. Made a lovely white wine sauce to go with the chicken tonight, all made fresh from stock. Plates were almost licked clean. And will make chicken noodle soup for lunch tomorrow, will get some bread from the bakery in the village in the morning.

Quiet night tonight. I managed to wrap several presents today and even remembered to buy gift tags this year, kept forgetting to buy them last year.

My friends granddaughter loves minions, so found some minion christmas wrapping paper for her gifts, she`s the kind of child that unwraps everything so carefully.

Time for a nice cup of tea.......


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I used to have a 22 pound gray tabby.  He was a very sweet boy.  After Thanksgiving, yeah may feel like that cat! LoL


----------



## macraven

That’s a good sized cat!
Bet he had a loud purr.


----------



## Charade67

Quick good evening. Busy day today. I’ll start regular posting when we get back home. Just have a few picks to share of today’s adventure.
Today was all about Dh.


----------



## Charade67

A couple of those pictures looked to blurry. I’m trying again at full size


----------



## Lynne G

Very neat, Charade.  Sounds like all are enjoying the trip.


----------



## Robo56

Realfoodfans said:


> the truck looks awesome - Kev would like to know what make - he would love one!



It's a Dodge Ram1500 Laramie. It has a very nice interior cab space with seating for 5. We had a locking hard shell Tonneau cover put on the bed of the truck. 




schumigirl said:


> One of our ministers today weirdly announced to everyone to be reminded the Crown is a fictional piece of work.....crazy some don`t know the difference. I think they have portrayed Charles as too cold and too callous. Many have come forward to say they did actually have some fond times together. I wish they`d let it go now.



Movie series like these continue to play on the drama. It is sad.


----------



## macraven

Well...... someone forgot to put the porch light on and I stubbed my toe again.



Had some issues with my phone and believe I need to update my OS.

Kept getting bounced out on the Dis 

But now I can connect here, everyone is asleep..

Morning crew will probably check in about a few more hours.
I might stay up for that if bacon will be served.


Who has their Christmas tree up and who has their shopping done now?

At my house it’s just the two of us and we took a vote not to have another turkey for thr 25th, but the prime rib
Won.

You all come on over to our place on Christmas if you rather have red meat (Prime Rib) and wine instead of turkey for this year
I’ll put the cats in the bedroom in case anybody has fur allergies 
Only catch is the football games will be on...Do many of you have relatives/family for your holiday dinners 

we do have three bathrooms for those that can’t handle beer


How many plates do I set ?


----------



## schumigirl

Charade....pictures are really good!



Well...the rain woke me up this morning. It is heavy, and I think to be on all morning, and of course we have been asked to do some delivering this morning, so won`t be fun in this weather. But should only take a couple of hours. 

Weather woman says it`s going to get colder as the week goes on, it has felt overall fairly warm for the time of year last week or so. 

And last day of November........October and November have just flown past. 

Far too early for breakfast, so cup of early grey is on the cards right now......no idea what`s for breakfast, don`t think we brought out any bacon, so maybe pancakes or toast with preserves. Will see.......





























Happy Monday.........
















​


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Well...... someone forgot to put the porch light on and I stubbed my toe again.
> 
> 
> 
> Had some issues with my phone and believe I need to update my OS.
> 
> Kept getting bounced out on the Dis
> 
> But now I can connect here, everyone is asleep..
> 
> Morning crew will probably check in about a few more hours.
> I might stay up for that if bacon will be served.
> 
> 
> Who has their Christmas tree up and who has their shopping done now?
> 
> At my house it’s just the two of us and we took a vote not to have another turkey for thr 25th, but the prime rib
> Won.
> 
> You all come on over to our place on Christmas if you rather have red meat (Prime Rib) and wine instead of turkey for this year
> I’ll put the cats in the bedroom in case anybody has fur allergies
> Only catch is the football games will be on...Do many of you have relatives/family for your holiday dinners
> 
> we do have three bathrooms for those that can’t handle beer
> 
> 
> How many plates do I set ?




A very smug hands up here for (most) of my Christmas shopping done and all the trees and decorations are up and it feels very festive!!!! Just got my usual last minute and impulsive purchases to make as we go along.......

We are turkey all the way for Christmas here.......a ham and some smoked salmon in there too.......but we do love a Prime Rib for a lovely Sunday dinner......so, thinking about it......with the time difference......we could make it to you and have both!!!! 

Sounds like a plan........

And we could stay a few days as we have no big boxing Day bash this year......party time mac........

And I found bacon..........breakfast in a couple of hours.........


----------



## macraven

Sounds like a plan !!!!!!&


----------



## macraven

Good night homies 

can’t keep my eyes open

see youse in A few more hours


----------



## Realfoodfans

Should have checked in before Mac slept! Last quiet morning so I did the morning walk with Louie then sometime on my jigsaw as I haven’t touched it for days.
Em has already left on errands and then an interview.  Her temporary job at the school where she trained finishes at Christmas.  No new jobs coming up locally so she is hoping to volunteer for more experience.
Kev has decided to decorate the main bathroom and downstairs cloakroom before Christmas!  We had thought to spend no more money on this house until we know what is happening - but May is 6 more months away so he’s carrying on.  So he’s off to get bathroom paint this morning.
Dry but overcast here for now.
I have my optician appointment at 11.30 - first time in our small town for a month so that will be strange.  Will also do some banking.

Happy Monday all.


----------



## agavegirl1

Hi group.  I read here and steal memes and cartoons but since I have had to cancel so much, DH had surgery and is now working an average of two days a week, I kind of don’t post.  I can’t see the kids and grandkids and we are trying to compromise Christmas.  I am pretty sure DH and I have had the virus.  Not as bad as when we had H1N1 in 2009 but the symptoms lasted longer.  Fortunately, neither of us had any work to do.  Also an unfortunate thing financially speaking but we always are prepared for economic hardship.  

Congratulations on your shopping prowess @schumigirl.  I haven’t started and am getting no cooperation from the 4 kids and 6 grands.


----------



## Lynne G

Agavegirl, so good to see you post. Sending some good thoughts your way, and so sorry to hear life has been hard. Hoping DH is recovering well, and full time jobs can be found. Hugs.

Hope Julie is enjoying some coffee or tea. Nice the house is getting some new paint. And my current puzzle is still in progress.  Had not touched it for days, too.

Schumi, would joining you for breakfast, just for the tea. But bacon, why yes that too. Hope your breakfast was good.

And so, weather lady has said we will be very wet today, but mild. But at least the rain is not here yet, and the snow is to the NW of me. With a high in the 60’s, not a bad last day of November.

Ooh, and yeah:


Doubt I will buy much today. Most of my shopping is done, and some orders are still coming, so guess I need a cat to sit in the boxes. LoL.

Yes, Mac, Smokey or Smoke Man was a great cat. He had a loud purr, and meowed loud too. But with a family member severely allergic to cat dander, no cats for us since I got married.

And so, that early routine continues today. And yeah. Welcome to Monday. Good Morning.

Tea, oh yes, that routine is appreciated, and yeah, did I say it was a Monday?


----------



## Realfoodfans

@agavegirl1 hope things improve for you soon.  Gift buying can be difficult - perhaps go for the classic gifts or stockings with small items?

Morning Lynne - just the one coffee - currently sat waiting for optometrist.  Town is so quiet - very few stores open obviously.  Look forward to returning home. Yes another coffee then!


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> Hi group.  I read here and steal memes and cartoons but since I have had to cancel so much, DH had surgery and is now working an average of two days a week, I kind of don’t post.  I can’t see the kids and grandkids and we are trying to compromise Christmas.  I am pretty sure DH and I have had the virus.  Not as bad as when we had H1N1 in 2009 but the symptoms lasted longer.  Fortunately, neither of us had any work to do.  Also an unfortunate thing financially speaking but we always are prepared for economic hardship.
> 
> Congratulations on your shopping prowess @schumigirl.  I haven’t started and am getting no cooperation from the 4 kids and 6 grands.




Welcome back Wendy.......it is so good to see you! You have been missed for sure........

Continued good wishes to DH for his full recovery, you’ve both had a tough year or so ...and I’m wondering how on earth I missed you had 6 grandkids!! Yes, when you have a lot to buy for you do need them to help along the way.......

Yes, so many have had to cancel trips and even small get togethers are missed, I think we all need this year to be over.

But sending you all good wishes Wendy...don’t be a stranger...





Lynne G said:


> View attachment 541131
> 
> Agavegirl, so good to see you post. Sending some good thoughts your way, and so sorry to hear life has been hard. Hoping DH is recovering well, and full time jobs can be found. Hugs.
> 
> Hope Julie is enjoying some coffee or tea. Nice the house is getting some new paint. And my current puzzle is still in progress.  Had not touched it for days, too.
> 
> Schumi, would joining you for breakfast, just for the tea. But bacon, why yes that too. Hope your breakfast was good.
> 
> And so, weather lady has said we will be very wet today, but mild. But at least the rain is not here yet, and the snow is to the NW of me. With a high in the 60’s, not a bad last day of November.
> 
> Ooh, and yeah:
> View attachment 541132
> 
> Doubt I will buy much today. Most of my shopping is done, and some orders are still coming, so guess I need a cat to sit in the boxes. LoL.
> 
> Yes, Mac, Smokey or Smoke Man was a great cat. He had a loud purr, and meowed loud too. But with a family member severely allergic to cat dander, no cats for us since I got married.
> 
> And so, that early routine continues today. And yeah. Welcome to Monday. Good Morning.
> 
> Tea, oh yes, that routine is appreciated, and yeah, did I say it was a Monday?




Yep, bacon and tea are always popular choices for breakfast here.....



Back home after doing some volunteer delivering of food packages. It really didn’t take long but happy to see plenty of food packages handed out.

Signed up to do some volunteering for a different charity in December......again, only a few hours a week. But, every little helps.

Lunch is chicken noodle soup that I made yesterday and dinner is salmon fillets, cooked for a very short time in the oven, a white wine and lemon sauce with baby roast potatoes and usual veg selection.

Plan to wrap up presents that need to get posted off this afternoon, that’ll keep me out of mischief for a while.

Almost lunchtime........


----------



## keishashadow

cam757 said:


> Fish for dinner tonight. Dh went fishing Friday and caught some nice sized black sea bass.


Quite the catch!  Never tried sea bass.  Did thaw out some shrimp & salmon yesterday.  Tossed a package of steak in fridge too for today.

Jr coming by for breakfast...ready the bacon


Lynne G said:


> Last night, kids decided air fryer fun for dinner.


My new, favorite obsession 


schumigirl said:


> Your cooking is always a hit though....I still think you need to open a B&B.....it would be a huge hit!!!


Hmmm lol


Robo56 said:


> know everyone is scared about Covid, but the clinic staff making poor medical decision choices and leaving people hanging without medical care is negligent.


Absolutely. The med clinics here all are national chains, had less than stellar reputations before this plague hit.   Most of the regional hospitals now have both traditional ERs & fast track paths but the latter is no longer doing the tests to try to cut down on the traffic.

As you described the health systems are suggesting folks head to the clinics, often after one pays for a video visit with their own doctor.  Way to double dip there & run up health costs.

There are several online labs that are still shipping the self-test kits if you meet eligibility as to symptoms & situations.  Nice to have on hand.


Robo56 said:


> He is the sweetest grandson. We are glad to give it to him


nice to see people pay it forward to their family 


macraven said:


> that looks like a 20 lb cat!!
> It’s huge....
> 
> it has the face of one of my former cats which weight was at 8 lbs


Poor thing, not sure how he can move about


schumigirl said:


> Janet does make them sound appealing......might try the Ninja Foodie for a change....


Unofficial poll as to recommendations from those i know who have tried them, the multi-function ones seem to sub-perform.  

I’ve gifted the one I own twice already.  Went to well to grab another for xmas but has been sold out for a month.  Brand I’ve seen at macy’s In the past but otherwise, no experience prior to this purchase

Bella Pro Series 8 qt touchscreen air fryer stainless steel, approx $120



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I used to have a 22 pound gray tabby.  He was a very sweet boy.  After Thanksgiving, yeah may feel like that cat! LoL


22#, wow, Is that a typo? My dog barely weights 10#


Charade67 said:


> Quick good evening. Busy day today. I’ll start regular posting when we get back home. Just have a few picks to share of today’s adventure.
> Today was all about Dh.


Never heard of it, looks like fun.  If you are ever up in the Canton, Ohio, area; make sure to stop at:  the NFL football hall of fame, Rock & roll one in Cleveland a half hour north & then, might as well head west for another 45 minutes to Cedar Point 


macraven said:


> Who has their Christmas tree up and who has their shopping done now?
> 
> At my house it’s just the two of us and we took a vote not to have another turkey for thr 25th, but the prime rib
> Won.


Going to cook it from scratch or going to buy one of those bagged ones?  Sams had a cooler full of them, packaging reminded me of how the deli clerks have to cut open the hunk of lunch meat.

So far behind buying but what I have is wrapped


schumigirl said:


> A very smug hands up here for (most) of my Christmas shopping done and all the trees and decorations are up and it feels very festive!!!! Just got my usual last minute and impulsive purchases to make as we go along..


I’m going with it’s a decidedly off year and lack of inspiration   May be the year of GCs for big presents for several family members.  Problem is, they will complain, don’t want them or GC. Like being ‘surprised’ ugh


agavegirl1 said:


> Hi group. I read here and steal memes and cartoons but since I have had to cancel so much, DH had surgery and is now working an average of two days a week, I kind of don’t post. I can’t see the kids and grandkids and we are trying to compromise Christmas. I am pretty sure DH and I have had the virus. Not as bad as when we had H1N1 in 2009 but the symptoms lasted lon


Hoping the DH is recovered and that things turn ‘round for you quick


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

macraven said:


> Well...... someone forgot to put the porch light on and I stubbed my toe again.
> 
> 
> 
> Had some issues with my phone and believe I need to update my OS.
> 
> Kept getting bounced out on the Dis
> 
> But now I can connect here, everyone is asleep..
> 
> Morning crew will probably check in about a few more hours.
> I might stay up for that if bacon will be served.
> 
> 
> Who has their Christmas tree up and who has their shopping done now?
> 
> At my house it’s just the two of us and we took a vote not to have another turkey for thr 25th, but the prime rib
> Won.
> 
> You all come on over to our place on Christmas if you rather have red meat (Prime Rib) and wine instead of turkey for this year
> I’ll put the cats in the bedroom in case anybody has fur allergies
> Only catch is the football games will be on...Do many of you have relatives/family for your holiday dinners
> 
> we do have three bathrooms for those that can’t handle beer
> 
> 
> How many plates do I set ?



I'm joining Schumi in the smug crew of house all decorated! It is rather pretty if I do say so myself. Christmas gifts are easy this year - taking the nephews to Universal for Spring Break so I will use my Cricut to make a fake ticket in a fun box that they can open, along with a lanyard and some other fun park things for them to wear.

Count me in for some prime rib for Christmas!

Agave hope 2021 is looking up for you - this really has been a rough year. Lots of mummy dust your way!

Charade love the pics hope you are having a great trip!

Hi to the rest of the SANS fam hope you had a good thanksgiving and your pants still fit. I know mine are a little snug after the copious amounts of pie and gravy I consumed. Back to the treadmill today.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Keisha, not a typo.  He was just a big cat. Was a happy one, and was sad when he passed away after 18 years.  Got him from the pound at around a year old.  

Ooh the loud rain.  But must have a break right now, as all can hear is the trash truck.


----------



## macraven

Agavegirl, there is a rumor here that Schumi is bringing wine to go with our whines.
Stick around and join us
(Hope she also brings bacon.)

I think I get the biggest bottle as I whine the most..

Hope you get a laugh out of this
I know how tough it is for you and hope you can enjoy the holiday.
For you to be so busy most of the year with your job, it is very difficult to not be working.

Sending warm thoughts your dh heals up completely from his surgery.

Any time you feel like company, come here.
We will be your biggest supporters to cheer you up.


----------



## Lynne G

Quite the loud rain.  Ooh, time for lunch.  Hmm, what to make.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 541140
> 
> 
> Quite the catch!  Never tried sea bass.  Did thaw out some shrimp & salmon yesterday.  Tossed a package of steak in fridge too for today.
> 
> Jr coming by for breakfast...ready the bacon
> 
> My new, favorite obsession
> 
> Hmmm lol
> 
> Absolutely. The med clinics here all are national chains, had less than stellar reputations before this plague hit.   Most of the regional hospitals now have both traditional ERs & fast track paths but the latter is no longer doing the tests to try to cut down on the traffic.
> 
> As you described the health systems are suggesting folks head to the clinics, often after one pays for a video visit with their own doctor.  Way to double dip there & run up health costs.
> 
> There are several online labs that are still shipping the self-test kits if you meet eligibility as to symptoms & situations.  Nice to have on hand.
> 
> nice to see people pay it forward to their family
> 
> Poor thing, not sure how he can move about
> 
> Unofficial poll as to recommendations from those i know who have tried them, the multi-function ones seem to sub-perform.
> 
> I’ve gifted the one I own twice already.  Went to well to grab another for xmas but has been sold out for a month.  Brand I’ve seen at macy’s In the past but otherwise, no experience prior to this purchase
> 
> Bella Pro Series 8 qt touchscreen air fryer stainless steel, approx $120
> 
> 
> 22#, wow, Is that a typo? My dog barely weights 10#
> 
> Never heard of it, looks like fun.  If you are ever up in the Canton, Ohio, area; make sure to stop at:  the NFL football hall of fame, Rock & roll one in Cleveland a half hour north & then, might as well head west for another 45 minutes to Cedar Point
> 
> Going to cook it from scratch or going to buy one of those bagged ones?  Sams had a cooler full of them, packaging reminded me of how the deli clerks have to cut open the hunk of lunch meat.
> 
> So far behind buying but what I have is wrapped
> 
> I’m going with it’s a decidedly off year and lack of inspiration   May be the year of GCs for big presents for several family members.  Problem is, they will complain, don’t want them or GC. Like being ‘surprised’ ugh
> 
> Hoping the DH is recovered and that things turn ‘round for you quick




Cybermen!! Second scariest baddy from Dr Who when it was a kids show......Tom Baker.....best doctor ever!! 

Gift cards are never a popular choice with us either, I completely agree most prefer the actual gift and a surprise......although I think Kyle will be getting lots from Scotland this year with us not travelling up and them not coming down.

I need to do more research on that one....so far all I can find is a used option.....it does look good I have to say. So far I`ve considered the Ninja and not much else....

Good job on the wrapping. I did plan to do some more today, but ended up chatting on the phone.......






Elsaspiritanimal said:


> I'm joining Schumi in the smug crew of house all decorated! It is rather pretty if I do say so myself. Christmas gifts are easy this year - taking the nephews to Universal for Spring Break so I will use my Cricut to make a fake ticket in a fun box that they can open, along with a lanyard and some other fun park things for them to wear.
> 
> Count me in for some prime rib for Christmas!
> 
> Agave hope 2021 is looking up for you - this really has been a rough year. Lots of mummy dust your way!
> 
> Charade love the pics hope you are having a great trip!
> 
> Hi to the rest of the SANS fam hope you had a good thanksgiving and your pants still fit. I know mine are a little snug after the copious amounts of pie and gravy I consumed. Back to the treadmill today.



Pie and gravy are so worth it though!!! Don`t do too much on the treadmill......

Yes, isn`t it the best feeling getting all the decorating done and then sit back and enjoy looking at it all.......and what a lovely gift for your nephews....now that is a gift!!! They`ll love it 






macraven said:


> Agavegirl, there is a rumor here that Schumi is bringing wine to go with our whines.
> Stick around and join us
> (Hope she also brings bacon.)
> 
> I think I get the biggest bottle as I whine the most..
> 
> Hope you get a laugh out of this
> I know how tough it is for you and hope you can enjoy the holiday.
> For you to be so busy most of the year with your job, it is very difficult to not be working.
> 
> Sending warm thoughts your dh heals up completely from his surgery.
> 
> Any time you feel like company, come here.
> We will be your biggest supporters to cheer you up.











​Yep mac...you know me so well .....always plenty of bacon and copious amounts of wine are always readily available here........ Although if you like French wines....you won`t find any in our home at all, except Champagne. Not a fan of French wines generally.

I can "whine" with the best of them at times.......just get me started on cold weather.....lol.......





Dinner was good.....we all enjoyed it and for some reason I had no room for dessert, they managed some ice cream.....weirdly the ice cream on the outside freezer in the garage that no one was supposed to know about......well, it`s open now. 

Enjoying a Monday night glass of wine......well, it`s cold and damp outside.......any excuse will do........tv night ahead.....and advent calendars will be laid out tonight for all of us, cannot believe tomorrow is December.......


----------



## schumigirl

​Yep, I`m passing time till we`re ready to watch a dvd........


----------



## macraven

This month has really gone fast for me.
Seems like yesterday it was the start of November.


Charade, I 75 looks fine and clear for your travel home on Tuesday
Weather here has dipped down but will be back to 50’s later this week.

Hope you have had a grand time in Georgia!


Schumi, ice cream is the easiest dessert to set up.
Was it vanilla or strawberry?

Easy diner for me to set up tonight
Left over pizza from last night.
We always order two loaded pizzas on Sunday so we finish them off Monday night.

Finally figured out what temperature to set the oven at for reheats.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> This month has really gone fast for me.
> Seems like yesterday it was the start of November.
> 
> 
> Charade, I 75 looks fine and clear for your travel home on Tuesday
> Weather here has dipped down but will be back to 50’s later this week.
> 
> Hope you have had a grand time in Georgia!
> 
> 
> Schumi, ice cream is the easiest dessert to set up.
> Was it vanilla or strawberry?
> 
> Easy diner for me to set up tonight
> Left over pizza from last night.
> We always order two loaded pizzas on Sunday so we finish them off Monday night.
> 
> Finally figured out what temperature to set the oven at for reheats.



I honestly can`t believe how fast the last months have gone either......I thought with all the lockdowns/isolating we`ve been doing this year would drag, but quite the opposite. 

It was a chocolate and toffee swirl ice cream I had made up a couple of weeks ago....thought they`d forgotten about it....obviously not. I like the toffee swirl when I make it with a vanilla based ice cream, but they all love chocolate based ice cream. 

Honestly....I could eat a pizza right now.....it`s just after 10pm so maybe not the best idea......but loaded pizzas......mmmmmmm 




Advent calendars set up for the morning.......we have them laid out ready, but none of us eat the chocolate till evening.........Tom looked to get me one with a wine a day....but the ones he found, I wouldn`t touch the wine on offer. So a white chocolate one for me then. 

Rain has stopped but feels cold outside, possible snow by the end of the week all over the UK.......doubt it`ll come to much. To be around 50F tomorrow which isn`t too bad as other areas are much cooler. Time to wrap up.....


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, after a delicious very large steaks on the grill, corn, rolls, fries, corn, and grilled peppers and tomatoes, I’m ready to relax.


Oh, and even just before 7 tonight, very dark out.  Clear sky.  That storm was tracking at 35 to 50 mph, so a very fast storm.  Rained on and off all day, as yellow radar blobs made some loud rain. Luckily, the tornado and extreme storm warnings expired, but enough rain fell, some flash flooding warnings given.  Hail maybe was seen by McK.  Most of the storm stayed NW of us.

And so, for those enjoying a good evening:
 

Restful and peaceful night, homies.


----------



## macraven

It’s now December!

Count down for Santa officially begins.

You only have to be good for the next 24 days to avoid getting coal in your stockings....


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, the last month of the year is started, and how fitting, a Taco Tuesday too.  And remember,

Hehe.  Yep, with the most recent offerings, Mac may or may not be doing her Taco Bell run for dinner.  And we got the boxes this weekend.  Kids said, yeah, again off our lists until a box we may like comes along.

And, ooh so dark out. Mostly clear, and 43. I’ll take it. Still a bit soggy, but sun will help that. While a mostly sunny day, clouds will be seen. Happy they are not the rain kind. Maybe those fluffy white ones. Eh, lunchtime walk will have a jacket, for sure. And those shades, with a hope will be so bright out.

Julie and Schumi, guess busy this morning. Hope you both had a nice breakfast, and at least a cup of tea or coffee.

And Julie, hope your eye exam went well.

Schumi, hope the dinner from the Aga was tasty.

And so, have to say, week day routine continues. Tea for me, and the hunt to see what quick breakfast I can find. A quiet enough house too, as both kids have later morning starts. The end of the Fall semester is so close now. Little one is so happy she finishes before older one.

And yep, while we are so ready to be away this holiday, it will be the same as Thanksgiving. Just the 4 of us. After hearing reports of the crowds this past week, and our current state having climbing numbers. No travel for us, until maybe this summer. But, regardless, so happy to have a day off this month. A week after that holiday, another one. Woot! Days off every couple of weeks will continue until mid February. Then the dry spell starts. But a glorious time of year. Colorful, and all is open. Though maybe not as many hours as before, but this weekend starts the longer store hours. I am a fan. Many start much earlier. And I much rather be there early. And so, welcome to December homies.

A terrific Taco Tuesday to all.

oooh, more tea needed.


----------



## schumigirl

​Yep, December is here.......although the rather romantic vision of December in the picture never really happens very often. If it snows here, it turns to slush very quickly.

It`s been a beautiful sunny morning, but chilly. Sunrise was stunning over the sea earlier.....

Boring rice krispies for breakfast.....but decided on home made beef burgers tonight, spicy wedges and onion free coleslaw with a small salad.

Got a call early asking if we could do some deliveries last minute, absolutely. We had no plans this morning anyway. Popped into the bakery on the way home for some bread as I made butternut squash and sweet potato soup for lunch. Just popped in some mini cinammon rolls in the oven, I am not a fan of making my own usually, but they taste lovely.

Should be ready soon.......
























Happy Tuesday......
​


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, for all the cat lovers:


----------



## schumigirl

First batch ready......I`m not the most artistic with icing, but they are tasty. Two more batches to go.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, time to taste Schumi’s delicious looking buns.  They’d go good with my tea.  Just sayin’


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family  

Good Tuesday morning.







23 days till Christmas 


We had some flurries yesterday, but nothing stuck to the ground. 




Lynne G said:


> Yeah, we have those pop up type medical places. Really depends on who is on the medical staff.



Our stand alone clinics are affiliated with the local hospitals. 



macraven said:


> At my house it’s just the two of us and we took a vote not to have another turkey for thr 25th, but the prime rib
> Won.



Prime rib is a great choice for Christmas dinner. 




keishashadow said:


> As you described the health systems are suggesting folks head to the clinics, often after one pays for a video visit with their own doctor. Way to double dip there & run up health costs.



Sad part is in our situation the clinics are truely double dipping because our Clinics (Doctors Offices) and Afterhours Clinics are owned by hospitals here. 




schumigirl said:


> First batch ready......I`m not the most artistic with icing, but they are tasty. Two more batches to go.



Looks yummy. I will have one please with my coffee.


Sending get well good wishes to you and your hubby Wendy.

Shout out to Tink 

I woke up this morning and the bird bath water was frozen was 32 degrees on temperature reading. We will be in the mid 40’s for next few days. Will be a bit cooler up near Dads when we head up Thursday.

Going to head out today to mail some masks and Christmas packages. I had the packages ready to mail off for two weeks now. So will get them posted today.

I’am working on another batch of masks for my Great-Nephews classes. They were over Thanksgiving and they picked out the fabrics they wanted for their Teachers, boys and girls in their classes.

I’am a little behind on mask making after being sick. So trying to catch up now.

Granddaughter invited me to go dress shopping with her and my daughter-in-law a week from this coming Saturday. Was so glad to be included in her wedding pre-planning. 

Looks like farm behind us is going to be built on in some form or another. We have a few more meetings to go to. Will continue to see how things evolve.

Having my coffee this morning in my big HHN mug. Enjoying the quiet of the morning and the Christmas Tree lights. 

Need to pick up a few things at the store. 

Have a great Tuesday Sans family.


----------



## Lynne G

Hi Robo, glad you’re here.  Hope you are feeling better, and toe not swollen now.  Your masks are great, and so cute.  Nice you are giving away more, and how fun to go dress shopping.  What a sweet day planned with your granddaughter and DIL.  A wedding is a happy time for family.  Woot for coffee in that mug.  Good day for coffee. Well, tea too.  

Ack, the morning is crawling.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good afternoon all.  Hopefully caught up on the posts.  Robo how lovely to go dress shopping.  Nice buns Schumi!  Sorry no good morning Lynne.  Yes we were up and out early after the school run. I had to return something - over in the next county but only 20 minutes away.  Absolutely beautiful drive with blue skies and very thick frost over the fields.  Sheep in the frost like a Christmas card.

From there we went to our favourite butchers to place the Christmas order.  Not as much as “normal” but plenty for baking and nice meals.  Treated ourselves to a bilberry fruit tart from little bakery nearby.  Don’t see them often these days.

Kev has finished painting the downstairs cloakroom and will start on the main bathroom tomorrow.

Just us two eating tonight so we have fish and roasted vegetables.  

I know some of you not Disney freaks like me but.....


----------



## Lynne G

Good Evening, Julie.  Always good to get errands done, and pick up a sweet too.  Hope your couple dinner was nice.  

Christmas orders.  Hmm.  Guess I should look for another turkey breast.  Hopefully, maybe discounted.  Ah, no errand running for me today.


----------



## macraven

I’m still  .... laughing that Julie said nice buns to Schumi.

Cold today but back in the 50’s in a few days.



The free Dorito Taco is back for today.
Of course I have to pick up dinner there tonight, can’t pass up that free taco special.


----------



## Realfoodfans

macraven said:


> I’m still  .... laughing that Julie said nice buns to Schumi.
> 
> Cold today but back in the 50’s in a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> The free Dorito Taco is back for today.
> Of course I have to pick up dinner there tonight, can’t pass up that free taco special.


Have you seen Calendar Girls Mac?  Classic line “we’re going to need bigger buns”!


----------



## macraven

Realfoodfans said:


> Have you seen Calendar Girls Mac?  Classic line “we’re going to need bigger buns”!



I am so behind in life that I have no idea what Calendar Girls is about.
( or if it is a tv show, movie or book.

i know......sad, but google is my friend when I need a translator on what is posted here.


----------



## Realfoodfans

macraven said:


> I am so behind in life that I have no idea what Calendar Girls is about.
> ( or if it is a tv show, movie or book.
> 
> i know......sad, but google is my friend when I need a translator on what is posted here.


Calendar Girls is a British movie and then stage show based on a true story of a lady who lost her husband and decided to raise money for the hospital through a Woman’s Institute naked calendar that was the first of its kind! Funny and  sad.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> Good Tuesday morning.
> 
> View attachment 541346
> 
> View attachment 541350
> 
> View attachment 541342
> 
> 23 days till Christmas
> View attachment 541359
> 
> We had some flurries yesterday, but nothing stuck to the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our stand alone clinics are affiliated with the local hospitals.
> 
> 
> 
> Prime rib is a great choice for Christmas dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad part is in our situation the clinics are truely double dipping because our Clinics (Doctors Offices) and Afterhours Clinics are owned by hospitals here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks yummy. I will have one please with my coffee.
> 
> 
> Sending get well good wishes to you and your hubby Wendy.
> 
> Shout out to Tink
> 
> I woke up this morning and the bird bath water was frozen was 32 degrees on temperature reading. We will be in the mid 40’s for next few days. Will be a bit cooler up near Dads when we head up Thursday.
> 
> Going to head out today to mail some masks and Christmas packages. I had the packages ready to mail off for two weeks now. So will get them posted today.
> 
> I’am working on another batch of masks for my Great-Nephews classes. They were over Thanksgiving and they picked out the fabrics they wanted for their Teachers, boys and girls in their classes.
> 
> I’am a little behind on mask making after being sick. So trying to catch up now.
> 
> Granddaughter invited me to go dress shopping with her and my daughter-in-law a week from this coming Saturday. Was so glad to be included in her wedding pre-planning.
> 
> Looks like farm behind us is going to be built on in some form or another. We have a few more meetings to go to. Will continue to see how things evolve.
> 
> Having my coffee this morning in my big HHN mug. Enjoying the quiet of the morning and the Christmas Tree lights.
> 
> Need to pick up a few things at the store.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday Sans family.




Good to see you Robo.......yes, they were delicious!! I`m happy to share......

Enjoy the shopping trip, finding the perfect wedding dress is so important......you`ll have so much fun helping.......





macraven said:


> I’m still  .... laughing that Julie said nice buns to Schumi.
> 
> Cold today but back in the 50’s in a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> The free Dorito Taco is back for today.
> Of course I have to pick up dinner there tonight, can’t pass up that free taco special.



Nice buns/baps.....I`ve been told that before........



Julie, scenes like that are so pretty......looks like your area may be in line for snow Thursday or Friday according to one of my relatives......seems a little early. Think we may be avoiding it for now.......of course it may all change by tomorrow.....




Dinner was nice, and so filling again. Burgers went down a treat....none of us like buns with them except Tom who more or less eats anything you put in front of him....although I`d rather he was like that as I couldn`t do with fussy.  

Cup of tea with a cinnamon pastry in a little bit.....not sure where most of them disappeared to this afternoon! 

My friend who got the new puppy Poppy few months back is getting Poppy`s brother tomorrow. The family who took him had some unexpected issues and were devastated to hand him back, I`m just glad they did and not abandon him anywhere. So my friend, being my friend.....said they`ll have him......she now has 3 dogs, 2 horses, a plethora of geese and a husband......lol.....he`s the most work I think......

I can meet her for a walk on the beach next week sometime and meet the newest addition.....looking forward to it. 

Time for a pot of tea.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, friends of ours live just a bit North of us.  Yep, confirmed tornado struck their neighborhood.  They had some house damage, and neighbor of their’s, roof came off home.  Luckily, we tend to get the lowest rated tornado, but they still do damage.  Glad all are okay there, and we just got some bouts of what my phone said, was moderate rain.  Yeah, loud rain, it was.  And still warm in the evening.

Today, what a change.  And boo, those clouds are not all white and fluffy.  Rain carrying ones. Even with a jacket, the lunchtime walk felt that brisk wind biting.

Ah, kids are getting hungry.  Time for dinner. Some steak left over, so steak tacos by me. Made some salsa at lunch, so should be good with the tacos.  Easy meal. Yay!


----------



## macraven

Why do I keep hearing Neil Sedaka’s Calendar girls song in my head.....lol

pointing the finger at Julie!
Jk

Yes it is Tuesday and that means Taco Bell run.

if you want me to pick anything up for you, give me a holler...

No rain today which was predicted last night for today.
But dang it was cold here for me.
I’ve been southernized...
Back into the 50’s this week and then cold will be in mid December.

charade is due back home today so hope Lynne or anyone puts the porch light on for her.

Our outdoor lights come on at 5:40 this time of the year.
By the end of the month, 5:00 it will be dark for us.


----------



## Lynne G

Just after 6 and very dark out.  Hope Schumi and Julie are already dreaming.  For all, light and good night.


----------



## keishashadow

Mushing thru the snow to post here 

Youngest DS put up his tree, in record time one of his babies set up residence underneath it, complete with one of his favorite toys...a coke bottle cap lol

Nice to have the Mr home this week, glad he spied this monster lurking about waiting for my pooch to come outside.  Thing is way bigger than him, ugh.  Now I’m going to have to follow him around in the yard with a bat.  Weird to see hawks be so bold and not spooked by humans.

Waiting to hear tomorrow if my hand surgery on Thursday squeaks thru as planned.  They’ve started to cancel non-elective procedures as the hospitals here as well as no visitors either.  


Lynne G said:


> Yep, Keisha, not a typo.  He was just a big cat. Was a happy one, and was sad when he passed away after 18 years.  Got him from the pound at around a year old.


Sounds as though we was a very content kitty with a great home, 18 is long-lived 


macraven said:


> Finally figured out what temperature to set the oven at for reheats.


Congrats.  Since i’m Still crushing on my air fryer must say it heats up pizza very well too


macraven said:


> You only have to be good for the next 24 days to avoid getting coal in your stockings....


Running joke here, have a few small containers of coal that morph between my men’s stockings each year.  Pretty sure the chosen ones feel special to receive them

Funny how families develop holiday traditions.


Lynne G said:


> And yep, while we are so ready to be away this holiday, it will be the same as Thanksgiving. Just the 4 of us. After hearing reports of the crowds this past week, and our current state having climbing numbers. No travel for us, until maybe this summe


Smrt


schumigirl said:


> First batch ready......I`m not the most artistic with icing, but they are tasty. Two more batches to go.


It’s official, you do have hot buns

Yes, i’ll Beat that dead horse knowing others already charged the hill 


Robo56 said:


> Granddaughter invited me to go dress shopping with her and my daughter-in-law a week from this coming Saturday. Was so glad to be included in her wedding pre-planning.


That is so sweet .  I was thrilled to be invited along when my DiL picked out her dress...and thanked my lucky stars I didn’t have to foot that bill


Lynne G said:


> Ooh, friends of ours live just a bit North of us. Yep, confirmed tornado struck their neighborhood. They had some house damage, and neighbor of their’s, roof came off home. Luckily, we tend to get the lowest rated tornado, but they still do damage. Glad all are okay there, and we just got some bouts of what my phone said, was moderate rain. Yeah, loud rain, it was. And still warm in the evening.


Thought of you when i saw that news, glad it wasn’t in your neighborhood.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> charade is due back home today so h


Nope. In Gatlinburg, TN until Saturday.


----------



## macraven

Oops, I remember that now!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I’d be careful with your little pooch, Keisha. Have heard hawks going after small pets.  I see them in our yard, sometimes, including one that caught a squirrel.  Why my neighbor chickens also have a strong metal top to their run.


----------



## Charade67

Quick good night from me. I have been lurking while on vacation. Tonight I got to participate in a magic show.


----------



## agavegirl1

Just had to share Love Your Melon's new model for the their Christmas Facebook promotion.  My niece.  She didn't tell anyone about it.  Her mom found the photos on Facebook.


----------



## macraven

Look at those blue eyes!!
such a beauty!


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Quick good night from me. I have been lurking while on vacation. Tonight I got to participate in a magic show.


Did you pull a rabbit out of a hat?

if you did , teach me!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Mushing thru the snow to post here
> 
> Youngest DS put up his tree, in record time one of his babies set up residence underneath it, complete with one of his favorite toys...a coke bottle cap lolView attachment 541460
> 
> Nice to have the Mr home this week, glad he spied this monster lurking about waiting for my pooch to come outside.  Thing is way bigger than him, ugh.  Now I’m going to have to follow him around in the yard with a bat.  Weird to see hawks be so bold and not spooked by humans.
> View attachment 541461
> Waiting to hear tomorrow if my hand surgery on Thursday squeaks thru as planned.  They’ve started to cancel non-elective procedures as the hospitals here as well as no visitors either.
> 
> Sounds as though we was a very content kitty with a great home, 18 is long-lived
> 
> Congrats.  Since i’m Still crushing on my air fryer must say it heats up pizza very well too
> 
> Running joke here, have a few small containers of coal that morph between my men’s stockings each year.  Pretty sure the chosen ones feel special to receive them
> 
> Funny how families develop holiday traditions.
> 
> Smrt
> 
> It’s official, you do have hot buns
> 
> Yes, i’ll Beat that dead horse knowing others already charged the hill
> 
> That is so sweet .  I was thrilled to be invited along when my DiL picked out her dress...and thanked my lucky stars I didn’t have to foot that bill
> 
> Thought of you when i saw that news, glad it wasn’t in your neighborhood.




That is a cute picture of the kitty.....nice looking lights too!! The other picture not so nice.....wow that thing is relentless. Those birds are quite scary, especially if you have a little doggy. 

Hope the surgery isn`t cancelled....our hospitals here are begging people to carry on as normal, asking them to please turn up for appointments are necessary. I think many were cancelling as they didn`t want to go to hospitals. Tom had an appointment in March and he was the only one in the waiting room....usually it`s crammed with folks. He did enjoy the attention I think from the nurses that day.....lol.....he`s such a chatty person anyway. But, fingers crossed......






Charade67 said:


> Nope. In Gatlinburg, TN until Saturday.



I thought you were home yesterday too......gald you`re having a nice time......





agavegirl1 said:


> Just had to share Love Your Melon's new model for the their Christmas Facebook promotion.  My niece.  She didn't tell anyone about it.  Her mom found the photos on Facebook.View attachment 541538
> 
> View attachment 541536View attachment 541537



What a stunningly beautiful girl! Congratulations to her, she`ll go far in the world she has chosen, and sounds like she is very grounded too......




Well, good news this morning that the UK have approved the Pfizer vaccine and will be starting to vaccinate as soon as next week!!! 

Excellent news we`ve all been looking forward to......

Time for breakfast.......Tom has already left as our car is going in for an oil change. Our showroom is miles away, so it`s a long drive, I didn`t want to go, so will wait in and get some stuff done this morning. 

No idea yet for dinner.......maybe chicken something or other. 





























Happy Hump Day........​


----------



## Charade67

I’m up in the middle of the night with acid reflux, so I thought I would try to catch up a bit.

Monday was spent at the Georgia Aquarium and World of Coca Cola. Tuesday we drove to Gatlinburg and saw a magic show. We will probably do some shopping later today.




keishashadow said:


>


 Love it!!



keishashadow said:


> Never heard of it, looks like fun. If you are ever up in the Canton, Ohio, area; make sure to stop at: the NFL football hall of fame, Rock & roll one in Cleveland a half hour north & then, might as well head west for another 45 minutes to Cedar Point


 I only just found out about it. I’m surprised Dh hasn’t suggested going to the NFL and rock & roll halls of fame. He has family in Ohio. 



Robo56 said:


> Granddaughter invited me to go dress shopping with her and my daughter-in-law a week from this coming Saturday. Was so glad to be included in her wedding pre-planning.


That will be fun. Enjoy your shopping trip. 



schumigirl said:


> My friend who got the new puppy Poppy few months back is getting Poppy`s brother tomorrow. The family who took him had some unexpected issues and were devastated to hand him back, I`m just glad they did and not abandon him anywhere. So my friend, being my friend.....said they`ll have him......she now has 3 dogs, 2 horses, a plethora of geese and a husband......lol.....he`s the most work I think......


 Sounds like my friend Susan minus the geese and husband. She does have a new boyfriend though. They just recently introduced his dog to her dogs and cats. 



keishashadow said:


> Youngest DS put up his tree, in record time one of his babies set up residence underneath it, complete with one of his favorite toys...a coke bottle cap lol


 Cute kitty.



agavegirl1 said:


> Just had to share Love Your Melon's new model for the their Christmas Facebook promotion. My niece. She didn't tell anyone about it. Her mom found the photos on Facebook.


 Congratulations to her. She has beautiful eyes. 



macraven said:


> Did you pull a rabbit our of a hat?
> 
> if you did , teach me!


 He asked me a few questions then wrote down my answers. Then opened an envelope that had been on the stage throughout the whole show. Inside was a paper with all of my answers on it. 

I’m going to try to get back to sleep. I haven’t proofread, so please forgive any mistakes.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.  Not the frosty morning we hoped for. However dry is a bonus.  Kev is decorating again but just finishing off downstairs cloakroom so will be done this morning.

Keisha love your porch - beautiful picture.

Charade hope you feel better soon.  Change of diet perhaps with being away?

I have some outstanding issues to deal with of paperwork - waiting on others blaming Covid for lack of service.  Hoping to complete Christmas card writing today but I’m going to admit I’m still pottering around in my dressing gown.

Happy Wednesday all.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, a Good Morning to Schumi and Julie. 

Good to get car serviced, as did that a few weeks ago. While not too long a drive, it is a longer drive to our service place too. Hope you enjoyed some lunch on the way back, or picked up some food on the way, Schumi.

Julie, yeah, everything seems slower today. Since many have lower staffs, yeah, I am waiting for some replies too, and see lots of warnings of delays that may be experienced in shipping. Even our City buses and rail have more limited service. Hope you get replies soon.

Charade, hope you are feeling better. No fun to feel icky. Hope your trip is continuing to be fun. Neat you were part of the magic show.

Agavegirl, very pretty pictures, as your niece is a beautiful model. Congratulations to her.

Keisha, cute kitty, and hope you get your surgery.  Routine medical appointments seem to be more frequent now. 
Ah yes, a Wednesday is here. Why hello camel, hanging around today? Yay, as that means it is a hump of a day, with a big woot, as now Friday is two days away.

And so the week day routine continues. Yes, it is, and hmm, what for breakfast.

A wonderful Wednesday to you all.


----------



## Robo56

Good Wednesday morning Sans family 











Woke up this morning and it’s 29 degrees out no white stuff though. Supposed to be high of 43 later so not bad.



Lynne G said:


> Hi Robo, glad you’re here. Hope you are feeling better, and toe not swollen now. Your masks are great, and so cute. Nice you are giving away more, and how fun to go dress shopping. What a sweet day planned with your granddaughter and DIL. A wedding is a happy time for family. Woot for coffee in that mug. Good day for coffee. Well, tea too.



Yes, looking forward to the wedding. Hope the Covid situation is under control by then. The toe is still pretty swollen. If I stayed off of it would help, but life goes on. I have never been one to sit still unless forced to do so. Coffee mug full again this morning. Now thinking about one of those cinnamon buns. Enjoy your tea this morning. 




Realfoodfans said:


> Good afternoon all. Hopefully caught up on the posts. Robo how lovely to go dress shopping



Good morning. I’am looking forward to the dress shopping.




schumigirl said:


> Enjoy the shopping trip, finding the perfect wedding dress is so important......you`ll have so much fun helping.......



She has always had a good since of style and what works for her. I on the other hand not so much. So I know she will find a dress that suites her. I was just happy to be included. I always enjoy just being with the girls. Her bridal shower theme is going to be Tiffany inspired. That I can help a little with. I have been looking for ideas online.




keishashadow said:


> Nice to have the Mr home this week, glad he spied this monster lurking about waiting for my pooch to come outside. Thing is way bigger than him, ugh. Now I’m going to have to follow him around in the yard with a bat. Weird to see hawks be so bold and not spooked by humans.



Wow.....that’s a big bird of prey.......have to admit the thought of you running around the yard with a bat is sorta funny.....the bat would be a good defensive instrument though.




keishashadow said:


> Waiting to hear tomorrow if my hand surgery on Thursday squeaks thru as planned. They’ve started to cancel non-elective procedures as the hospitals here as well as no visitors either.



Hope your hand surgery goes off without a hitch.




keishashadow said:


> That is so sweet . I was thrilled to be invited along when my DiL picked out her dress...and thanked my lucky stars I didn’t have to foot that bill



Yes, some of those dresses can be pretty pricey.




agavegirl1 said:


> Just had to share Love Your Melon's new model for the their Christmas Facebook promotion. My niece. She didn't tell anyone about it. Her mom found the photos on Facebook.



Wow...she is so pretty. Her blue eyes are stunning. I’am sure you are so proud of her.




Realfoodfans said:


> I have some outstanding issues to deal with of paperwork - waiting on others blaming Covid for lack of service. Hoping to complete Christmas card writing today but I’m going to admit I’m still pottering around in my dressing gown.



Sounds like you are pretty organized for Christmas already. I have pretty much all presents wrapped and ready. Have my cards out, but haven’t started on them yet.

Safe travels Charade.

Had a fairly productive day yesterday. Went to post office and sent off some packages. When they weighed the two medium boxes they came back with some crazy high prices to ship them so I took them to the Fedex in Walmart and the price was $10.00 cheaper per box to ship.

While I was at Walmart shopping a person from electronics came over the store speaker saying they had the Xbox series X in stock. These are pretty hard to come by. So I went back there and he said they just received 4 off the truck. So I bought one. Grandson will be surprised with this gift.

Went by the Mall and no one was there. Made it easy to get in and out quickly. Needed to pick up a pre-ordered package. As I was walking past Build A Bear I saw a baby Yoda and knew my great-nephew would love it. So I had them build him one. On its birth certificate I named it Juoda (his name is Jude).

Stopped by our local family owned Chocolate shop and picked up some goodies for Dad. My sister and I will stop by the local bakery to pick him up some cookies he likes before we leave to go see him tomorrow morning.

I’am going to watch Great-nephew this morning while my niece has an appointment. He is so sweet.

Then back home to prep some meals for hubby while I’am away. Need to pack and finish up some masks I’am taking for some special requests by family.

Have a wonderful Wednesday Sans family.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, you have been busy.  Sweet both ways, unexpected find and candy stop.  Put that foot up when coffee drinking.  Yep, while not in a themed mug, still enjoying my tea.  

And we are cool today too, with weather lady saying will see snow showers. What? Nooooo. Actually, the wind chill is in low 30’s, even if temp says low 40’s. But it is sunny out right now. Glad to be inside warm.

So have to do errands when done today. Hate that it gets dark by 4:30, as then I come home from errands in the dark.

Hope Elsa is keeping warm.  Enjoyed seeing your decorations.  They are perfect, and so pretty.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Hi Lynne and fam! Quick stop in to say hi - 19 degrees and our lake is starting to freeze over. Tis the season for brr! Have a good day all!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I’m up in the middle of the night with acid reflux, so I thought I would try to catch up a bit.
> 
> Monday was spent at the Georgia Aquarium and World of Coca Cola. Tuesday we drove to Gatlinburg and saw a magic show. We will probably do some shopping later today.
> 
> 
> Love it!!
> 
> I only just found out about it. I’m surprised Dh hasn’t suggested going to the NFL and rock & roll halls of fame. He has family in Ohio.
> 
> That will be fun. Enjoy your shopping trip.
> 
> Sounds like my friend Susan minus the geese and husband. She does have a new boyfriend though. They just recently introduced his dog to her dogs and cats.
> 
> Cute kitty.
> 
> Congratulations to her. She has beautiful eyes.
> 
> He asked me a few questions then wrote down my answers. Then opened an envelope that had been on the stage throughout the whole show. Inside was a paper with all of my answers on it.
> 
> I’m going to try to get back to sleep. I haven’t proofread, so please forgive any mistakes.



Hope you got the reflux under control......not fun. Oh hope the animals got on well......and hope you got back to sleep.




Lynne G said:


> Ah, a Good Morning to Schumi and Julie.
> 
> Good to get car serviced, as did that a few weeks ago. While not too long a drive, it is a longer drive to our service place too. Hope you enjoyed some lunch on the way back, or picked up some food on the way, Schumi.
> 
> Julie, yeah, everything seems slower today. Since many have lower staffs, yeah, I am waiting for some replies too, and see lots of warnings of delays that may be experienced in shipping. Even our City buses and rail have more limited service. Hope you get replies soon.
> 
> Charade, hope you are feeling better. No fun to feel icky. Hope your trip is continuing to be fun. Neat you were part of the magic show.
> 
> Agavegirl, very pretty pictures, as your niece is a beautiful model. Congratulations to her.
> 
> Keisha, cute kitty, and hope you get your surgery.  Routine medical appointments seem to be more frequent now.
> View attachment 541549Ah yes, a Wednesday is here. Why hello camel, hanging around today? Yay, as that means it is a hump of a day, with a big woot, as now Friday is two days away.
> 
> And so the week day routine continues. Yes, it is, and hmm, what for breakfast.
> 
> A wonderful Wednesday to you all.




I didn’t go with him, I thought I could get on with a few things while he’s gone today. Not a service, just an oil change, but still like to get the official Porsche showroom to do everything it needs, and there isn‘t a showroom near us.

So you do have a long drive to where your car goes? I’m not sure I read that right.......are you off on vacation this week?




Robo56 said:


> Good Wednesday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 541564
> 
> View attachment 541565
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 541561
> 
> View attachment 541562
> 
> Woke up this morning and it’s 29 degrees out no white stuff though. Supposed to be high of 43 later so not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, looking forward to the wedding. Hope the Covid situation is under control by then. The toe is still pretty swollen. If I stayed off of it would help, but life goes on. I have never been one to sit still unless forced to do so. Coffee mug full again this morning. Now thinking about one of those cinnamon buns. Enjoy your tea this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning. I’am looking forward to the dress shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has always had a good since of style and what works for her. I on the other hand not so much. So I know she will find a dress that suites her. I was just happy to be included. I always enjoy just being with the girls. Her bridal shower theme is going to be Tiffany inspired. That I can help a little with. I have been looking for ideas online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.....that’s a big bird of prey.......have to admit the thought of you running around the yard with a bat is sorta funny.....the bat would be a good defensive instrument though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your hand surgery goes off without a hitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, some of those dresses can be pretty pricey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...she is so pretty. Her blue eyes are stunning. I’am sure you are so proud of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are pretty organized for Christmas already. I have pretty much all presents wrapped and ready. Have my cards out, but haven’t started on them yet.
> 
> Safe travels Charade.
> 
> Had a fairly productive day yesterday. Went to post office and sent off some packages. When they weighed the two medium boxes they came back with some crazy high prices to ship them so I took them to the Fedex in Walmart and the price was $10.00 cheaper per box to ship.
> 
> While I was at Walmart shopping a person from electronics came over the store speaker saying they had the Xbox series X in stock. These are pretty hard to come by. So I went back there and he said they just received 4 off the truck. So I bought one. Grandson will be surprised with this gift.
> 
> Went by the Mall and no one was there. Made it easy to get in and out quickly. Needed to pick up a pre-ordered package. As I was walking past Build A Bear I saw a baby Yoda and knew my great-newphew would love it. So I had them build him one. On its birth certificate I named it Juoda (his name is Jude).
> 
> Stopped by our local family owned Chocolate shop and picked up some goodies for Dad. My sister and I will stop by the local bakery to pick him up some cookies he likes before we leave to go see him tomorrow morning.
> 
> I’am going to watch Great-nephew this morning while my niece has an appointment. He is so sweet.
> 
> Then back home to prep some meals for hubby while I’am away. Need to pack and finish up some masks I’am taking for some special requests by family.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday Sans family.



Nice idea for a bridal shower. You can do so many things with Tiffany. I loved choosing my dress......although in the end it was the very first one I saw and tried on......but mum and my best friends wanted me to be sure....so I got dragged round many more stores......but I knew.

Have a lovely trip to see your dad and hope the weather isn’t too bad......and enjoy watching that baby! 




Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Hi Lynne and fam! Quick stop in to say hi - 19 degrees and our lake is starting to freeze over. Tis the season for brr! Have a good day all!
> 
> View attachment 541580



Oh that is cold......hope you stay nice and cosy with your coffee!



DH isn’t back yet.......not expecting him for a couple of hours yet. So I managed to get most of his gifts wrapped and hidden away again, wrote out some Christmas cards that we do still send and caught up on some chats with friends.......made myself a shrimp sandwich for lunch, nice unhealthy white bread and it was delicious. 

Meant to call the hairdresser now they’re back open and get my Christmas cut booked in. I think they’ll be busy.  

Beautiful sunny day here, but quite chilly. Window cleaner has been and windows are gleaming.......see how long they stay that way.

Chicken stir fry for me with spicy plum sauce tonight and they’re all having fish and chips......I didn’t feel like getting anything from the chippy.

Hope everyone’s having a lovely Wednesday........


----------



## keishashadow

Pretty imaginative elf on shelf at GD house this am

Hope lines shorter at tire dealer so I can finally start driving again I’m the resident snowflake but not about to have another slip & slide. Annoying as there was enough tread to pass inspection 3 Months ago and I’ve Only put on less than 500 miles. 

not holding my breath but finally supposed to play thanksgiving Steelers/raven game at 3:40 pm today



macraven said:


> Look at those blue eyes!!
> such a beauty!


mesmerizing


schumigirl said:


> Well, good news this morning that the UK have approved the Pfizer vaccine and will be starting to vaccinate as soon as next week!!!


Hip hip hippa


Charade67 said:


> I’m going to try to get back to sleep. I haven’t proofread, so please forgive any mistakes.


Aw here’s to a better night’s sleep


Realfoodfans said:


> Keisha love your porch - beautiful picture.


My neighbors actually lol was lopping thru the yards to get the shot. Mr mused what would I have done if beast came at me   Um probably Cry


Lynne G said:


> yes, a Wednesday is here. Why hello camel, hanging around today? Yay, as that means it is a hump of a day, with a big woot, as now Friday is two days away.


Can always count on u for the best camel pics!


Robo56 said:


> Wow.....that’s a big bird of prey.......have to admit the thought of you running around the yard with a bat is sorta funny.....the bat would be a good defensive instrument though.


We have softball bats galore. Somebody mentioned a pellet gun to try & scare it off. I’ve never held a firearm. Would probably be end up like Ralphie


schumigirl said:


> . I loved choosing my dress......although in the end it was the very first one I saw and tried on......but mum and my best friends wanted me to be sure....so I got dragged round many more stores......but I knew.


That is a rarity. I went solo too first


schumigirl said:


> Chicken stir fry for me with spicy plum sauce tonight and they’re all having fish and chips......I didn’t feel like getting anything from the chippy.


Sounds good. I may try to resurrect the left over chicken breasts I made yesterday. (Sesame chicken, a new recipe sorely lacking) into  both sweet & sour and fried rice


----------



## Lynne G

Nope, Schumi, only homie I think is on vacation is Charade.  I wish.  Did have that long weekend though.  Yay for that.  And about a 40 or so minute drive to car place.

Yeah, Keisha, new tires on my car this summer, year before on old car, and now DH wants new for his truck by February.  Sigh.  None are what I would call cheap. And us too, not driven as much in these last 7 months.

Well, the sun still shines, so will be doing that lunchtime walk.

Brr, that is cold Elsa.  Keep that coffee flowing.


----------



## macraven

Has anyone started to receive Christmas cards yet?

I over bought boxed cards years ago and still have boxes of them.

When I say I overbought, I could go another 5 years with the cards I have at home.

Doesn’t feel like winter coming soon as my grass is still green.
More nights of cold will change that.

Who all plan on getting the two series vaccines for covid protection?


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 541582Pretty imaginative elf on shelf at GD house this am
> 
> Hope lines shorter at tire dealer so I can finally start driving again I’m the resident snowflake but not about to have another slip & slide. Annoying as there was enough tread to pass inspection 3 Months ago and I’ve Only put on less than 500 miles.
> 
> not holding my breath but finally supposed to play thanksgiving Steelers/raven game at 3:40 pm today
> 
> 
> mesmerizing
> 
> Hip hip hippa
> Aw here’s to a better night’s sleep
> 
> My neighbors actually lol was lopping thru the yards to get the shot. Mr mused what would I have done if beast came at me   Um probably Cry
> 
> Can always count on u for the best camel pics!
> 
> We have softball bats galore. Somebody mentioned a pellet gun to try & scare it off. I’ve never held a firearm. Would probably be end up like Ralphie
> 
> That is a rarity. I went solo too first
> 
> Sounds good. I may try to resurrect the left over chicken breasts I made yesterday. (Sesame chicken, a new recipe sorely lacking) into  both sweet & sour and fried rice



I love sesame chicken, haven`t made it in yonks though! I ended up mixing szechuan and teriyaki with a huge amount of freshly sliced ginger....Tom was grimacing as I cooked it......he hates fresh ginger....I love it! It was so good.....

Hoping you get your appointment for tomorrow and not a cancellation.

Oh yes, I was unusual with my wedding dress being the first one I saw.....but it was perfect for me, I knew instantly I loved it and it was meant to be mine. 






Lynne G said:


> Nope, Schumi, only homie I think is on vacation is Charade.  I wish.  Did have that long weekend though.  Yay for that.  And about a 40 or so minute drive to car place.
> 
> Yeah, Keisha, new tires on my car this summer, year before on old car, and now DH wants new for his truck by February.  Sigh.  None are what I would call cheap. And us too, not driven as much in these last 7 months.
> 
> Well, the sun still shines, so will be doing that lunchtime walk.
> 
> Brr, that is cold Elsa.  Keep that coffee flowing.



I did think you were around more this week.....maybe that`s why I thought you were on vacation.....but it was a long weekend, and you mentioned taking days off I think.....

Hope you enjoyed your walk today even if it is cold.





macraven said:


> Has anyone started to receive Christmas cards yet?
> 
> I over bought boxed cards years ago and still have boxes of them.
> 
> When I say I overbought, I could go another 5 years with the cards I have at home.
> 
> Doesn’t feel like winter coming soon as my grass is still green.
> More nights of cold will change that.
> 
> Who all plan on getting the two series vaccines for covid protection?




We`ve had four cards so far. The cards I do buy are from the hospice local to my mum, my uncle died there and it`s a fabulous cause. And the cards are beautiful. We stopped buying for friends with the special cards a few years ago and give the money we would have spent on special cards into a charity of our choice. The amount really adds up.

Yep, I`ll be in line for the vaccine.....wonder if there`s an EP line.....

Our grass never changes from green even in winter as it`s so damp here and we get a lot of rain. But, it has to get much cooler here this week......mum has a yellow warning of snow and ice where she is. Just spoke to her and it`s icy sleet at the moment.




Heating is warm, house is cosy and a night of tv ahead. Unbelievably exciting.....and need to get my hair appointment made tomorrow for christmas, I imagine they`ll fill up quickly.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Yep, I`ll be in line for the vaccine.....wonder if there`s an EP line.....


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone I am going to do a quick drive by update then hope to catch up....Brian got the committment letter on Friday for the job so we called our realator and had everything put into motion to put our house on the market. We signed the paper work Sunday and he said it would be listed in 24 to 48 hours,  so we figured we had a day or 2 to get prepared, well... it came on right away and by Sunday dinner time I had multiple showing times for Monday. We were frantic trying to finish up everything within 12 hours. We had no sleep on Sunday night then Monday we had to have a bad storm, so we spent most of the day in our cars for the showings. Yesterday we got an offer and we accepted so we had to sign everything but there were still showings yesterday so we had to go through with them. In the meantime I am looking at houses to buy so I litterally was on a call with one realator Brian was on the other phone in the same room with the other. SO.. we found a house and put a bid now we are waiting to see if they are accepting our offer. It is the perfect house for what we need and want.

The teens Covid test came back negative. Thank you for the good luck vibes!!!

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome back I can't wait till things settle down and I have time to come on more.

I hope everyone is doing well and have a great day!!


----------



## keishashadow

I made the cut! Pun intended on schedule in the am 


Lynne G said:


> None are what I would call cheap


This car, Altima, has the cheapest tires. Nice for a change 



macraven said:


> Who all plan on getting the two series vaccines for covid protection?


Me & mine. Would get it for the pooch if I could 


bobbie68 said:


> Yesterday we got an offer and we accepted so we had to sign everything but there were still showings yesterday so we had to go through with them. In the meantime I am looking at houses to buy so I litterally was on a call with one realator Brian was on the other phone in the same room with the other. SO.. we found a house and put a bid now we are waiting to see if they are accepting our offer. It is the perfect house for what we need and want.


Speed of light!  Didn’t even have to bury Saint Joseph on his head in the back yardto make it so



bobbie68 said:


> The teens Covid test came back negative. Thank you for the good luck vibes!!!


Yea!


----------



## Lynne G

Such a relief, I bet, Bobbie, both on teens not having the virus, and selling and buying houses.  Wishing you and family the best in the move, and new place to live.  At least you will never need a snow shovel again. LoL


----------



## macraven

Woot for Bobbie!!

Congrats on it all going fast and smooth.
You can sleep once you move to Florida.

You will be surprised on how fast you can get everything packed up.

Hopefully you can time it so the house you plan on will be clear and empty for when you move.
If not, extended stay motels/hotels would be a temporary place for you.

Nice thing is, your winter will be green and not white this year.
Say goodbye to snow!

congratulations on this good news!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


>








bobbie68 said:


> Hi everyone I am going to do a quick drive by update then hope to catch up....Brian got the committment letter on Friday for the job so we called our realator and had everything put into motion to put our house on the market. We signed the paper work Sunday and he said it would be listed in 24 to 48 hours, so we figured we had a day or 2 to get prepared, well... it came on right away and by Sunday dinner time I had multiple showing times for Monday. We were frantic trying to finish up everything within 12 hours. We had no sleep on Sunday night then Monday we had to have a bad storm, so we spent most of the day in our cars for the showings. Yesterday we got an offer and we accepted so we had to sign everything but there were still showings yesterday so we had to go through with them. In the meantime I am looking at houses to buy so I litterally was on a call with one realator Brian was on the other phone in the same room with the other. SO.. we found a house and put a bid now we are waiting to see if they are accepting our offer. It is the perfect house for what we need and want.
> 
> The teens Covid test came back negative. Thank you for the good luck vibes!!!
> 
> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome back I can't wait till things settle down and I have time to come on more.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well and have a great day!!




Congratulations bobbie.....on the letter and the house sale.....hope it all goes easily for you now....and good news on the teens!! 

Keep us updated.......and continued good wishes!!!




keishashadow said:


> I made the cut! Pun intended on schedule in the am
> 
> This car, Altima, has the cheapest tires. Nice for a change
> 
> 
> Me & mine. Would get it for the pooch if I could
> 
> Speed of light!  Didn’t even have to bury Saint Joseph on his head in the back yardto make it so
> 
> 
> Yea!



Yay......good to hear you got green for go tomorrow......all good wishes for that!

Never heard of the St Joseph thing??????


----------



## macraven

Keisha good news you are all set !

You know this means you won’t be cooking or cleaning after you have the surgery.
Kind of like being on vacation.....

Well ... not vacation but off duty for cooking and cleaning is a nice thing.
Almost a mini vacation 
I know your surgery will go fine!


----------



## macraven

St Joseph baby aspirin was what my mom gave us as kids when we had a fever.

Wait, that’s not the St Joe she is talking about

St Joesph was a saint in the Catholic Church.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> St Joseph baby aspirin was what my mom gave us as kids when we had a fever.
> 
> Wait, that’s not the St Joe she is talking about
> 
> St Joesph was a saint in the Catholic Church.



Why bury him head upside down in the garden? Is it a good luck thing to sell a home quickly?

edit.......lol....yes, a quick Google came up with the answer.......it was indeed supposed to sell a home quickly........aren`t old traditions funny. I love reading about things like that......


----------



## Charade67

Hello. Another quick post. I am chilling in the motel room while B and dh go to the skybridge. Today we did some shopping. Gatlinburg has way too many tacky souvenir shops, but there are a few good ones mixed in. B found a shirt that she really liked. when she and dh went to the skybridge I went back to the shop to buy it for her for Christmas, but they were already closed. I will try to get back again before we leave.



Realfoodfans said:


> Charade hope you feel better soon. Change of diet perhaps with being away?


I have been eating way too much on this trip. t was probably a combination of everything I ate last night. 



schumigirl said:


> Hope you got the reflux under control......


 Thanks. Fortunately I remembered to bring along some medicine. 



keishashadow said:


> Pretty imaginative elf on shelf at GD house this am


Cute, and very appropriate for 2020.



macraven said:


> Has anyone started to receive Christmas cards yet?


I think we have received one so far. We haven't sent any in years. 



bobbie68 said:


> Brian got the committment letter on Friday for the job so we called our realator and had everything put into motion to put our house on the market. We signed the paper work Sunday and he said it would be listed in 24 to 48 hours, so we figured we had a day or 2 to get prepared, well... it came on right away and by Sunday dinner time I had multiple showing times for Monday. We were frantic trying to finish up everything within 12 hours. We had no sleep on Sunday night then Monday we had to have a bad storm, so we spent most of the day in our cars for the showings. Yesterday we got an offer and we accepted so we had to sign everything but there were still showings yesterday so we had to go through with them. In the meantime I am looking at houses to buy so I litterally was on a call with one realator Brian was on the other phone in the same room with the other. SO.. we found a house and put a bid now we are waiting to see if they are accepting our offer. It is the perfect house for what we need and want.


Congratulations. That was fast. I guess it is meant to be. Good luck house hunting in Florida. 



bobbie68 said:


> The teens Covid test came back negative. Thank you for the good luck vibes!!!


 Great news!

I'm going to try to rest a bit before going to dinner tonight. We have decided to go to Dolly Parton's Stampede.


----------



## macraven

Have a fun time at the dinner show tonight !


----------



## agavegirl1

Thanks for all the compliments on my niece's ad campaign.  She is not a model.  She is a Senior in college majoring in business.  This is apparently a part time job for spending money or something.  Hence, the reason it was a surprise.


----------



## macraven

I’m glad you shared the pictures with us!

Hope her last year of college goes good for her.


----------



## Lynne G

Great your niece got some spending money around the holidays, and much success to her with her last year of college, Agavegirl.  

Sounds like a fun time, and hope you enjoy your meal tonight, Charade. Hope you get the shirt tomorrow.

Well, and evening it is. Errands done, and decided pancakes for dinner. That and spanakopita. Scrambled eggs and bacon in there too. We had little one’s chicken stir fry for lunch, so decided breakfast foods for dinner. Nothing left for both meals.

Cool feeling night, so tea cup being sipped.

Feeling groovy, hence tonight’s light:


----------



## macraven

Lynne I made pasta for dinner tonight and the sauce turned out awful 
Mr Mac ate it with no complaints so it was not a complete loss.

Wish I would have made pancakes !
and bacon.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, luckily, Mac, I make a good red sauce and cook pasta just right, most of the time.  Little one is a pasta Dan, so we have pasta at least once a week.  

Hey, just realized, last 2 Fridays I was off. Gotta keep that going, so will take this Friday off too. Yay!

Get ready to drink up, a Thirsty Thursday is coming up.

Ooh, DH is watching his screen with his eyes closed.  Maybe I can sneak and switch channel, as he watches odd stuff sometimes.


----------



## macraven

Woot...  Lynne has another 4 day work week again.

I think my sauce tonight was too sour as the tomatoes I used were not ripe enough.
No way to doctor it up so tossed that leftover sauce in the trash can.

You all come over for dinner on Thursday!
Roasted chicken for all.


----------



## Charade67

Good night everyone. I have another picture to share.


----------



## macraven

Super picture charade!
I’m glad you shared it with us.


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> Thanks for all the compliments on my niece's ad campaign.  She is not a model.  She is a Senior in college majoring in business.  This is apparently a part time job for spending money or something.  Hence, the reason it was a surprise.



Nice thing for her to do for some fun, she could very easily be a model......all best wishes to her in her career.





macraven said:


> Woot...  Lynne has another 4 day work week again.
> 
> I think my sauce tonight was too sour as the tomatoes I used were not ripe enough.
> No way to doctor it up so tossed that leftover sauce in the trash can.
> 
> You all come over for dinner on Thursday!
> Roasted chicken for all.




Love roast chicken! It`s one of those meals that just warms you through in the winter......





Charade67 said:


> Good night everyone. I have another picture to share.
> 
> View attachment 541714



Beautiful lights Charade......





Another week that seems to be just flying past.......I swear Christmas will be here tomorrow at this rate! I do love December and the build up to the big day itself......decorations, lights, and Christmas DVD`s every night......

Although this year we are missing out many things. Our charity gala event that was becoming a yearly event, nights out with friends, Carol services and our annual Boxing Day bash we`ll all miss this year. And of course no family visits for us. But, we are lucky and we plan to have a lovely time anyway. 

Today is some grocery shopping.....mainly for fresh produce as we need very little and we`ll pick up some bits and bobs along the way. Our village paharmacy has some beautiful gifts in a separate part of the store, it`s always lovely to wander in and see what they have, they make it very festive. And they stock Yankee Candles.....so, there`s always something to buy. 

Looks dull and grey outside, it`s around 36F right now.......time for bundling up outside. 




































Happy Thirsty Thursday



​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Wow Bobbie what a busy time but great news for you!  Once signed by both parties is that in the US?  No backing out by either side?  Our system in the UK is archaic and so slow and either side can pull out right until the exchange date.

Cam lovely photo again.  We normally visit a village in the Peak District that do beautiful Christmas lights but they are in Tier 3 until the 16th at least so cannot visit yet.

My doctor has said I need to have the flu vaccine (I only had it once and was unwell so didn’t repeat it)  due to my low immune system so rather than go to the doctor Kev has booked us both at a pharmacy on Monday.

We had a good grocery delivery and all stocked up again. I didn’t get my Christmas cards finished - just the family ones. 

Will make cottage pie for tonight and may bake if we don’t go out.  

Off to unload the washer now and tidy round before another coffee.

Happy Thursday all.


----------



## Lynne G

A happy Good Morning to Schumi and Julie.

Sounds like a grocery day for both of you.



Yeah, so many holiday events have either not going to happen, or so modified, eh, not interested. But a few.  And so nice to see all the lights and enjoy some food items that return only at this time of year.

And ah yes,



Hehe, wouldn’t that be a great water dispenser to have? Drink before 5 pm? Think at least 3 homies have.

See, I am sure Schumi had her tea, and Julie probably had coffee, thus, I’ll join in. Tea for me this morning.

Therefore, homies, join us and throwing back a drink or too, as be thirsty. It’s a Thursday. Uh huh.

A totally terrific Thirsty Thursday to all the homies.  And join Mac today, chicken, yum.  No offense to MonyK’s  feathered girls.

Which reminds me, hey MonyK, where are you? Goes to Kfish too.

Yeah, I know, more tea.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Wow Bobbie what a busy time but great news for you!  Once signed by both parties is that in the US?  No backing out by either side?  Our system in the UK is archaic and so slow and either side can pull out right until the exchange date.




England could do to adopt the Scottish system, it`s much better. And gazumping is almost unheard of happening. While not illegal, it`s rare. Once you agree, the house is taken off the market. 

We`ve been fortunate in England we have always avoided a chain and managed private sales every time. 





Lynne G said:


> A happy Good Morning to Schumi and Julie.
> 
> Sounds like a grocery day for both of you.
> 
> View attachment 541739
> 
> Yeah, so many holiday events have either not going to happen, or so modified, eh, not interested. But a few.  And so nice to see all the lights and enjoy some food items that return only at this time of year.
> 
> And ah yes,
> 
> View attachment 541738
> 
> Hehe, wouldn’t that be a great water dispenser to have? Drink before 5 pm? Think at least 3 homies have.
> 
> See, I am sure Schumi had her tea, and Julie probably had coffee, thus, I’ll join in. Tea for me this morning.
> 
> Therefore, homies, join us and throwing back a drink or too, as be thirsty. It’s a Thursday. Uh huh.
> 
> A totally terrific Thirsty Thursday to all the homies.  And join Mac today, chicken, yum.  No offense to MonyK’s  feathered girls.
> 
> Which reminds me, hey MonyK, where are you? Goes to Kfish too.
> 
> Yeah, I know, more tea.



Nope, tea before 5 is just fine......

Enjoying a diet pepsi with lunch today. 



The farm store we went to this morning was so busy. But, we got what we needed and put in our order for our veg for Christmas....they deliver on Christmas Eve which saves buying it elsewhere. So, now our two turkey`s are ordered and may pick up a third just to cook and freeze too, veg is sorted and we have our grocery order in place for the 23rd. Sorted! 

Never do store bought desserts so they`ll be made fresh and I`ll bake and cook things for freezing ahead of time, like mini sausage rolls, but most is fresh. Although there is a store that do a very nice dessert Tom likes. 

Lunch is brioche buns and dinner is stuffed chicken breast wrapped in parma ham with all the usual sides.....might make a sauce. 

It is cold now outside. So, no plans to go out rest of today, but will pop out in the morning for a quick drop into our butcher for bacon. And looking forward to wathcing the GP this weekend as the driver we don`t like isn`t racing......we can enjoy it now! 

Hope everyone`s Thursday is going to be a good one......

And shout out to our lovely Keisha......hope it goes well today


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Schumi I think I'd like to hire you as my personal chef. Or at least my meal planner! Everything you make sounds so good!

Agave your niece is gorgeous and how fun that she is getting to do that ad campaign! 

Keisha good luck today! Hope all goes well for you. (Sprinkles mummy dust )

Charade what a fun picture of Gaitlinburg! I love Christmas lights like that!

Bobbie congrats on your whirlwind move and hubs job change! 

And with that, Lynne I'm also ready for Thirsty Thursday! I will be joining with my caramel latte this morning. Although I find myself wishing it was an Irish coffee! Its "warmer" today - 30 degrees, but our lake is now completely frozen over from the last couple of days. Busy couple of weeks ahead for me - our health system is gearing up for the Covid vaccine so means lots of programming for me. But I am super excited that it will hopefully be approved soon and will be one of the people in line with Schumi's express pass for it as soon as I can! 

Also might try making some cookies tonight...


----------



## Disxuni

Poofing back in. Hi everyone! 

Congrats on the move @bobbie68 and the tests coming back negative! See @Charade is having fun playing tourist in TN.

I hope all is well with everyone else! Giving luck to keisha! It seems anything @schumigirl makes is delicious. And happy Thursday @Lynne G and everyone else as well! Hope the holidays are falling into place even with our current situations going on and being safe.

It looks like I'll be probably receiving a high B+ this semester. I already paid for my class next semester and that should be it. If I pass that I'll be graduating. Today, just doing some Christmas shopping for the fam.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh a baking Elsa, and a cooking Schumi.  All sounds delicious.  

Eh, bagel for me. More tea. Yep. Though do like a sweet latte.

Well thoughts to Keisha today.

And, still morning for me.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, for Dix!  Awesome you will be graduating  soon.  Bet you are glad this class is ending.  Yep, looking forward to the holidays.


----------



## cam757

Good Morning,

At work today on this very chilly morning.  Woke up this morning to 27 degrees.  So much for a mild winter.

I am slow getting my decorations up this year.  The tree is up and lights are on but I still need to get the ornaments out of the attic.  I have off tomorrow so I should be able to get it all done tomorrow. The outside decorating will have to wait until the weekend.

I still have not bought the first present so I guess I need to get started soon. Lol.

Yes, schumi's meals always sound wonderful.  In fact, I went out and bought some short ribs to braise.  This will be a first. I have one odd can of Guinness left in the fridge so I am going to give it a shot. 
@schumigirl, feel free to post any pointers 

Have a great Thursday!




Robo56 said:


> Hubby, son and grandson went and finished up the paperwork and insurance on grandsons truck yesterday and it was all polished up. He was over the moon with his gift.


I bet he was! Gorgeous truck.



schumigirl said:


> First batch ready......I`m not the most artistic with icing, but they are tasty. Two more batches to go.



They look delicious! Nice job!



Robo56 said:


> Prime rib is a great choice for Christmas dinner.



That is what we usually have for our Christmas dinner.  Can't beat a good prime rib.



schumigirl said:


> Well, good news this morning that the UK have approved the Pfizer vaccine and will be starting to vaccinate as soon as next week!!!



That is good news.  I hope the vaccines get approved soon in the US soon. I think I heard next week.  I like to dabble in the stock market so I bought a few shares of Pfizer.  Probably should have gone with Moderna but I am sure they all will do well. 



Robo56 said:


> While I was at Walmart shopping a person from electronics came over the store speaker saying they had the Xbox series X in stock. These are pretty hard to come by. So I went back there and he said they just received 4 off the truck. So I bought one. Grandson will be surprised with this gift.



Wow, lucky you. Right place, right time. 



bobbie68 said:


> Yesterday we got an offer and we accepted so we had to sign everything but there were still showings yesterday so we had to go through with them. In the meantime I am looking at houses to buy so I litterally was on a call with one realator Brian was on the other phone in the same room with the other. SO.. we found a house and put a bid now we are waiting to see if they are accepting our offer. It is the perfect house for what we need and want.



Congratulations!! That was fast.  Best of luck with the offer and the move.



Disxuni said:


> It looks like I'll be probably receiving a high B+ this semester. I already paid for my class next semester and that should be it. If I pass that I'll be graduating. Today, just doing some Christmas shopping for the fam.



Congrats on finishing your class. The end is in sight!! What a great achievement.


----------



## macraven

Hello Cam!

You are going to be busy this month with lots to do before the 25th.

Hope you get your decorations up soon!


----------



## schumigirl

Disxuni said:


> Poofing back in. Hi everyone!
> 
> Congrats on the move @bobbie68 and the tests coming back negative! See @Charade is having fun playing tourist in TN.
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone else! Giving luck to keisha! It seems anything @schumigirl makes is delicious. And happy Thursday @Lynne G and everyone else as well! Hope the holidays are falling into place even with our current situations going on and being safe.
> 
> It looks like I'll be probably receiving a high B+ this semester. I already paid for my class next semester and that should be it. If I pass that I'll be graduating. Today, just doing some Christmas shopping for the fam.




Good to see you disxuni......glad to hear school is going well.....I`m sure you`ll pass then graduating will be just around the corner........

Have fun  shopping.........





cam757 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> At work today on this very chilly morning.  Woke up this morning to 27 degrees.  So much for a mild winter.
> 
> I am slow getting my decorations up this year.  The tree is up and lights are on but I still need to get the ornaments out of the attic.  I have off tomorrow so I should be able to get it all done tomorrow. The outside decorating will have to wait until the weekend.
> 
> I still have not bought the first present so I guess I need to get started soon. Lol.
> 
> Yes, schumi's meals always sound wonderful.  In fact, I went out and bought some short ribs to braise.  This will be a first. I have one odd can of Guinness left in the fridge so I am going to give it a shot.
> @schumigirl, feel free to post any pointers
> 
> Have a great Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> I bet he was! Gorgeous truck.
> 
> 
> 
> They look delicious! Nice job!
> 
> 
> 
> That is what we usually have for our Christmas dinner.  Can't beat a good prime rib.
> 
> 
> 
> That is good news.  I hope the vaccines get approved soon in the US soon. I think I heard next week.  I like to dabble in the stock market so I bought a few shares of Pfizer.  Probably should have gone with Moderna but I am sure they all will do well.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, lucky you. Right place, right time.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!! That was fast.  Best of luck with the offer and the move.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on finishing your class. The end is in sight!! What a great achievement.



Hey cam.......oh I love that dish. I marinade the ribs overnight in the guinness or Old Peculiar which is my favourite to cook with, with loads of black pepper ground down in a pestal and mortar......then next morning, cook all day in a slow cooker (8 hours or so) with half the ale and the same level or a little bit more of beef stock with anything else you choose to add....I only maybe add a bay leaf and if it`s Guinness some brown sugar as I do find it a little bitter, but for most part it`ll be fine....and I`ll bet you`ll love it.....

Yes, those shares will do fine  

Oh enjoy putting up the decorations......it is fun, and you`ll get there with the presents....we always make it in time lol......good to see you post and keep warm, that is cold..........



Cold here too outside.......I had all the trees and lights on around 2.30 this afternoon, it was so dark. But, it was cosy......I love being in during winter afternoons like that. 

Made some madeira cake and cherry scones.......some have been eaten already I think......I never took any pictures, I don`t always bother with pictures.....that`s usually just for America........

Maybe think about starting dinner soon........


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Elsaspiritanimal that is cold!  We had snow predicted today but no - quite mild and showers.  

Hope things have gone well for Keisha and hello to Cam and Dix.

J & L have just written letters to Santa with their mummy and great J has written all the items we have sourced. L has listed items never previously mentioned and seems to have forgotten all those things we have safely stashed away!  Actually made us all giggle so the addition of “surprises” on the letter.  Next years letter will have to be written earlier!

Cottage pie is in the oven and veggies prepped so easy meal tonight.

Feeling very tired today so hoping for an early night as busy day tomorrow and then our evening lanterns walk at Chester Zoo.  It’s about an hour in good traffic but Friday commuter traffic probably 90 minutes away.


----------



## schumigirl

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Schumi I think I'd like to hire you as my personal chef. Or at least my meal planner! Everything you make sounds so good!
> 
> Agave your niece is gorgeous and how fun that she is getting to do that ad campaign!
> 
> Keisha good luck today! Hope all goes well for you. (Sprinkles mummy dust )
> 
> Charade what a fun picture of Gaitlinburg! I love Christmas lights like that!
> 
> Bobbie congrats on your whirlwind move and hubs job change!
> 
> And with that, Lynne I'm also ready for Thirsty Thursday! I will be joining with my caramel latte this morning. Although I find myself wishing it was an Irish coffee! Its "warmer" today - 30 degrees, but our lake is now completely frozen over from the last couple of days. Busy couple of weeks ahead for me - our health system is gearing up for the Covid vaccine so means lots of programming for me. But I am super excited that it will hopefully be approved soon and will be one of the people in line with Schumi's express pass for it as soon as I can!
> 
> Also might try making some cookies tonight...
> 
> View attachment 541764



Elsa, I missed your post........so good to see you too.......

Love the meme!! And yes, that EP line will be long......but worth it! We got a txt from our doctors today to say we`ll be getting a txt when we have to come in and get it......Tom will get his before me I believe......as long as it`s before May and the borders open, we`ll be good!

lol....is it a live in position..... I could be tempted for a while.......




Been bothered all day by calls from those darn ambulance chasing lawyers.......oh we heard you`ve been in a accident??

I think your number is just randomly generated every so often as we seem to get them in bursts......but so annoying......vultures. 

I am ultra polite while I tell them where to go


----------



## macraven

Disxuni
I figured we would see you here when that class was completed.

Yaaaa for the grade you received!
You worked hard and it paid off 

One more term and you’ll graduate
that means we meet up at UO and celebrate it!
(Let’s skip margarittaville this time )


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Disxuni said:


> It looks like I'll be probably receiving a high B+ this semester. I already paid for my class next semester and that should be it. If I pass that I'll be graduating


Yay Disxuni! You are getting so close, congrats!



cam757 said:


> I am slow getting my decorations up this year. The tree is up and lights are on but I still need to get the ornaments out of the attic. I have off tomorrow so I should be able to get it all done tomorrow. The outside decorating will have to wait until the weekend.



I don't know if you are slow, so much as some of us are just SUPER early.  Have fun decorating! 


Realfoodfans said:


> J & L have just written letters to Santa with their mummy and great J has written all the items we have sourced. L has listed items never previously mentioned and seems to have forgotten all those things we have safely stashed away! Actually made us all giggle so the addition of “surprises” on the letter. Next years letter will have to be written earlier!
> 
> Cottage pie is in the oven and veggies prepped so easy meal tonight.



How fun for the Santa letters! Those are definitely ones to keep for them look at when they are older. And yummy sounding dinner too! 



schumigirl said:


> lol....is it a live in position..... I could be tempted for a while.......



It is! I offer lakefront accommodations and will buy whatever ingredients and supplies are necessary. Plus lots of wine! 


macraven said:


> that means we meet up at UO and celebrate it!
> (Let’s skip margarittaville this time )



I agree with celebrating but I see no reason to skip margaritas.


----------



## schumigirl

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Yay Disxuni! You are getting so close, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you are slow, so much as some of us are just SUPER early.  Have fun decorating!
> 
> 
> How fun for the Santa letters! Those are definitely ones to keep for them look at when they are older. And yummy sounding dinner too!
> 
> 
> 
> It is! I offer lakefront accommodations and will buy whatever ingredients and supplies are necessary. Plus lots of wine!
> 
> 
> I agree with celebrating but I see no reason to skip margaritas.



lol.....you said the magic words........lakefront and wine.......where do I sign!!


mac...sounds like a good night of celebrating will be had there for Disxuni .......I’m in!!!


----------



## Charade67

I’m on a bus, driving down a mountain. I’m posting now because it distracts me from the fact that I am going down a mountain. If I don’t look out the window I can’t see how high up I am. B and Dh took the ski lift.
The heights make me nervous, but the view was nice.


----------



## Disxuni

Thanks for all the congrats! And yes, we'll skip margaritaville next time @macraven! We'll figure out something else. Absolutely gorgeous pic @Charade67!

@Realfoodfans I'm sure the kiddos will be pleased with what they have. No matter what age my mom always asks me well ahead of time so she's always prepared. I kind of wing it with my parents since they usually do the "I don't know" thing. This year I didn't know as usual, but my mom for some reason kept asking for a list this year. I haven't actually wrote down a list in forever. So I put three things down: treadmill, chargeable neck fan, and king crab legs (my dad suggested this last one as a joke a couple of weeks before I wrote my list so thought I'd put it down, not a bad idea).


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I’m on a bus, driving down a mountain. I’m posting now because it distracts me from the fact that I am going down a mountain. If I don’t look out the window I can’t see how high up I am. B and Dh took the ski lift.
> The heights make me nervous, but the view was nice.
> 
> View attachment 541821



Gorgeous picture Charade.......


----------



## macraven

Charade, if I am a passenger, l look at my feet when on a ridge or mountain road.

I can’t deal with those heights.

Bet you are glad don’t have to deal with those roads every day.

Hope you still having fun on your vacation!


----------



## cam757

macraven said:


> You are going to be busy this month with lots to do before the 25th.
> {/QUOTE]
> 
> That is me! Procrastination is my middle name.  I think I just like to see how stressed I can make myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> schumigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey cam.......oh I love that dish. I marinade the ribs overnight in the guinness or Old Peculiar which is my favourite to cook with, with loads of black pepper ground down in a pestal and mortar......then next morning, cook all day in a slow cooker (8 hours or so) with half the ale and the same level or a little bit more of beef stock with anything else you choose to add....I only maybe add a bay leaf and if it`s Guinness some brown sugar as I do find it a little bitter, but for most part it`ll be fine....and I`ll bet you`ll love it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds wonderful. My DH will love it with a big serving of mashed potatoes. I will put the ribs in the Guinness tonight.  Thanks for the tips!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Realfoodfans said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cottage pie is in the oven and veggies prepped so easy meal tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds like a nice meal to have on a cold night.
> 
> 
> 
> Charade67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m on a bus, driving down a mountain. I’m posting now because it distracts me from the fact that I am going down a mountain. If I don’t look out the window I can’t see how high up I am. B and Dh took the ski lift.
> The heights make me nervous, but the view was nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gorgeous sky.  The clouds are so neat looking.  I can deal with the heights, it is the twisting roads I can't handle.  The motion sickness gets me every time. I am definitely a flat lander.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, not bad with heights when I am in a vehicle.  One of the more scarier ones was in a no glass in windows school bus type up the side of the cliff, with the bus sides scraping along the wall as we zig zag up to the village above.  Great picture Charade.  

Ack, a what’s for dinner.  Guess I better get going.


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, back for some more.

Cam, glad to see ya, and yep, time to get that shopping going.

And ooh, so dark out again tonight.  Some holiday lights so no tripping, homies:


----------



## Monykalyn

Back to reality now. Fun times at RPR-forgot how much I love the lobby smell. My shirt says "resting Grinch face"-Grinch loved it! I swear the best character interactions are always at Universal.  Ended up with a Grinch zippered hoody too...and the boy loves his hogwarts face mask. Have to admit the UO facemasks are really comfortable! EP lifesaver with busy parks. Velocicoaster construction is zipping along. And how did I NOT know of the cider/Firewhiskey
drink at Hogs Head??   Haven't caught up on thread so don't know if they already mentioned-but manage to catch Sue and Patty! Sue was brief, but hubs and I sat with Patty and Joe for quite awhile by Chez Alcatraz. Lovely to catch up with both in person! 

Quarantining this week to be safe, Hubs went for a covid test today, I will start getting my 2x week swab next week, with goal of getting back to my (limited) visits in my long term care homes the following week.  Most of the peeps (resident and staff) are covid recovered already (recent "outbreaks" of positive tests but 100% asymptomatic now-thankfully without the loss of appetite & weight loss) but safety first...

Hope all are doing well!!


----------



## macraven

Such a sweet family picture!!

All wearing smiles !


----------



## agavegirl1

Wow all you homie's with the Christmas going on.  I got nothing.  After months of hardly any work, DH is working the one weekend we planned to get it done.  Looks like a job for the computer, the credit card and the "wait until the last minute decor".


----------



## macraven

agavegirl1 said:


> Wow all you homie's with the Christmas going on.  I got nothing.  After months of hardly any work, DH is working the one weekend we planned to get it done.  Looks like a job for the computer, the credit card and the "wait until the last minute decor".



Come have a seat next to me....

I have done nothing about Christmas yet.

The only shopping that will be done is to send Mr Mac to Walgreens and buy the sons/family a Christmas card so I can write a check to enclose in it.

That is the extent of our Christmas shopping.

It is stress free and our kids always love it.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Come have a seat next to me....
> 
> I have done nothing about Christmas yet.
> 
> The only shopping that will be done is to send Mr Mac to Walgreens and buy the sons/family a Christmas card so I can write a check to enclose in it.
> 
> That is the extent of our Christmas shopping.
> 
> It is stress free and our kids always love it.



I actually love the way you do Christmas.......no stress......just get on with it.....and yes, cheque`s are always appreciated!!! My mum apologised this year for us all getting cheques.......lol......told her it`s not a problem.....honest.......

I`d be stressed it wasn`t done though. I`m the one who just has to get them all up and the house looking like a santa`s grotto scene meets Christmas vacation.......




Rained most of last night, and has started raining again this morning. At least it`s not snow nor ice.......but at the moment we have around 42F with a chance of slight snow later this morning.....some areas are already getting it. 

Off to the post office this morning again, and butchers in the village.....we need a top up of bacon, can`t go into the weekend without it. 

No plans to go out the rest of the weekend, plan to hibernate, bake, cook and watch some Grand Prix...........and maybe fit a glass of wine in there somewhere. One of my cousins in Canada sent me some recipes for no bake items and some sound lovely. One with cherries, coconut and condensed milk along with some other items I can`t remember, might keep them for nearer Christmas. 

We have some parcels coming today too, so want to be back in for them coming, one is an angel for the top of one the trees........time for a change for that one. And few other bits and bobs......essential of course 







































Have a wonderful Friday and weekend too.......






​


----------



## Lynne G

Agavegirl, hey, no matter how the holidays are done, it will be perfect.

Yay!  A MonyK post, and what an awesome picture.  So happy you enjoyed some time away, and meet ups too. I hope all are healthy and negative tests. 

Schumi doing her bits and bobs this morning. Good Afternoon, and hope some tea was had after being out.

And so, and a relaxing morning for me, how nice is that?  Though DH is louder than the kids. Older one has a late morning class, so he’s quiet, and little one has her headphones on, as she’s in her early morning class.  Hehe, little one has a very early morning final coming up and grumpy about it.  Apparently, she did not inherit the early riser trait. 

And so, with a cup of tea in my hand, a wish to all the homies I hope you have a


Woot!

Hope each homie is well today, including Robo, Snow, Elsa, Bobbie, McK, Kfish, and Tink.

Ooh, today I can make a longer timed breakfast.  Yay!  Bacon for me. 

 Later homies.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hairdresser shocked I asked for a much shorter cut - thought I’d be prepared in case of a post Christmas lockdown!  We have snow here today though not sticking yet - but plenty to be seen on the hills on the other side of our town.  Think we will be very cold at the lantern walk tonight so many layers will be worn.

Will make hot chocolate shortly and pack up our nibbles ready for leaving.

Hope everyone is heading into a good weekend.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, safe travels Julie.  Shorter hair is nice.  Glad you got to the salon today.  

Yay, bacon, eggs and home fries.  Had to use up some potatoes.  Cup of tea, and listening to weather news.  What?  Sigh.  With the wind, will feel in the low 30’s all day long on Sunday.  And an ooh you loose rain showers today, with a rain soaking evening, continuing into a very wet Saturday morning.  No sun to be had until maybe later Saturday afternoon. Another sigh.  No nice weather weekend coming up.  But not complaining.  That low weather system hung around down South long enough it did not mix with the very low Gulf Stream letting that dang its cold air come here, and give us snow.  Cold rain, yeah I’ll take it.  Anything well above freezing, this time of year, deserves a yay.  So even with the soaking rain coming, 40 degrees is not bad. Just will be hunkering in, like Schumi.  But I am sure a grocery run will happen though, as pantry is looking a little more bare.  With all home, I think we go through more food.  At least that’s what I am claiming.


----------



## macraven

After reading Lynne’s breakfast list, I want eggs, potatoes and bacon


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> After reading Lynne’s breakfast list, I want eggs, potatoes and bacon



Potatoes for breakfast over here just isn’t a thing......maybe if we have a brunch with friends but apart from that, nope.......now bacon......entirely different.

We got a months supply from our butcher this morning with extra as it’s the festive season.......you know where we are......




This is just the worst and wildest day we’ve had in a long time.

Rain that has never ceased except to drop some hailstones and sleet, no snow for us. But the wind has got up and it is perishing. Well, probably not that cold, but it feels it as it’s been so mild recently.

Lamps in all rooms have been on all day, as have the Christmas trees and any light up decorations.......yes it’s been that dark! Right now the hailstones are just bouncing down and wind is getting wilder. Glad I don’t need to go out anywhere.......

Made a lasagne for dinner tonight and some garlic bread. And will look to find a good movie to watch tonight.......will end up being a dvd as the movie channels on Sky are rubbish. I thought Tom had cancelled them to be honest as we never watch them.....but they’re still there. 

Another hour or so till dinner.......think I need a small snack. Tom had a cherry scone mid afternoon, but I never did.....now I wish I had.......might go have one now.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Monykalyn said:


> Back to reality now. Fun times at RPR-forgot how much I love the lobby smell. My shirt says "resting Grinch face"-Grinch loved it! I swear the best character interactions are always at Universal. Ended up with a Grinch zippered hoody too...and the boy loves his hogwarts face mask. Have to admit the UO facemasks are really comfortable! EP lifesaver with busy parks. Velocicoaster construction is zipping along. And how did I NOT know of the cider/Firewhiskey
> drink at Hogs Head?? Haven't caught up on thread so don't know if they already mentioned-but manage to catch Sue and Patty! Sue was brief, but hubs and I sat with Patty and Joe for quite awhile by Chez Alcatraz. Lovely to catch up with both in person!



Great pic and sounds like such a good time! Glad you made it home safely!



macraven said:


> The only shopping that will be done is to send Mr Mac to Walgreens and buy the sons/family a Christmas card so I can write a check to enclose in it.



Its such a good gift because it always fits and looks flattering on all shapes and sizes.   



schumigirl said:


> No plans to go out the rest of the weekend, plan to hibernate, bake, cook and watch some Grand Prix...........and maybe fit a glass of wine in there somewhere. One of my cousins in Canada sent me some recipes for no bake items and some sound lovely. One with cherries, coconut and condensed milk along with some other items I can`t remember, might keep them for nearer Christmas.



No bake treats are so much fun! My favorite is peanut butter balls - peanut butter, powdered sugar, and rice krispies mixed and rolled into little truffles, then dipped into chocolate. The only problem is not eating them all! Have fun making them - the cherry and coconut one sounds especially good! 



Realfoodfans said:


> Hairdresser shocked I asked for a much shorter cut - thought I’d be prepared in case of a post Christmas lockdown!



Its always fun getting a new 'do for the holidays! Plus fun to give the hairdresser a little surprise for the day! 



Lynne G said:


> Yay, bacon, eggs and home fries.



Ooh thanks for making us all breakfast! I had a grocery pick up order this morning so I stopped at Starbucks for a peppermint mocha and some cream cheese-filled bagel bites. Those little things are surprising good. Would have been better with some of your bacon though! 

Sun is out today and a high of 39! Feels almost like spring.  Work today, then probably out for a fish fry tonight. It will be a low key weekend working around the house, but will likely do some baking too. I have a lot of apples left in the fridge so might make a nice apple crisp. Luckily I also had some ice cream as part of my grocery order so it should be a tasty dessert! 

Ooh and a new Mandalorian episode tonight! Happy Friday all!


----------



## schumigirl

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Great pic and sounds like such a good time! Glad you made it home safely!
> 
> 
> 
> Its such a good gift because it always fits and looks flattering on all shapes and sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> No bake treats are so much fun! My favorite is peanut butter balls - peanut butter, powdered sugar, and rice krispies mixed and rolled into little truffles, then dipped into chocolate. The only problem is not eating them all! Have fun making them - the cherry and coconut one sounds especially good!
> 
> 
> 
> Its always fun getting a new 'do for the holidays! Plus fun to give the hairdresser a little surprise for the day!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh thanks for making us all breakfast! I had a grocery pick up order this morning so I stopped at Starbucks for a peppermint mocha and some cream cheese-filled bagel bites. Those little things are surprising good. Would have been better with some of your bacon though!
> 
> Sun is out today and a high of 39! Feels almost like spring.  Work today, then probably out for a fish fry tonight. It will be a low key weekend working around the house, but will likely do some baking too. I have a lot of apples left in the fridge so might make a nice apple crisp. Luckily I also had some ice cream as part of my grocery order so it should be a tasty dessert!
> 
> Ooh and a new Mandalorian episode tonight! Happy Friday all!
> 
> View attachment 541997



I wish I liked peanut butter......never could get the taste for it. But they always sound so nice.

She gave me one for mars bars, Rice Krispies, chocolate and condensed milk I think, I’d need to check......I think condensed milk is very prevalent in these recipes........and all calorie free......lol.....

Sounds like a nice weekend you have planned......apple crisp.....yum!! Hope it’s a relaxing weekend for you.......


----------



## Charade67

Hello again. It is a dreary, rainy day today. We decided to do some shopping. Dh wanted to go to a huge knife store called Smokey Mountain Knife Works. It was too crowded for me, so B and I are waiting in the car.

Yesterday we went to a place called Anakeesta. It was on top of a mountain. It’s a little recreation area that has restaurants,shops, a zip line, ropes course and other activities. Afterwards we drove out to a place called Cades Cove. We saw a bear cub along the way. Last night we went to the show that was the reason we took the trip to Gatlinburg. It’s called Sweet Fanny Adams. I guess it could be best described as a silly vaudeville type show. This is their 41st and unfortunately last season. Another victim of Covid 19. I was happy to learn that almost all of the cast are either retired or have day jobs, so they won’t be losing their livelihood.

Around 4:00 this morning I heard some commotion outside and then a man shouting, “Go on. Get out of here!” I looked out my window but didn’t see anything. I was afraid there might be a bear outside.





Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Charade what a fun picture of Gaitlinburg! I love Christmas lights like that!


 There are lights like this all through town. It is really pretty. 



Disxuni said:


> Poofing back in. Hi everyone!





Disxuni said:


> It looks like I'll be probably receiving a high B+ this semester. I already paid for my class next semester and that should be it. If I pass that I'll be graduating.


 Congrats Disxuni!  A light at the end of the tunnel. 



cam757 said:


> I am slow getting my decorations up this year.


 Mine aren’t up yet. Dh wanted to put them up before we left, but I didn’t think it was a good idea to leave him home alone with the decorations.



macraven said:


> Charade, if I am a passenger, l look at my feet when on a ridge or mountain road.
> 
> I can’t deal with those heights.


 I looked  at my feet and phone. 



schumigirl said:


> one is an angel for the top of one the trees.......


 I have been looking for the perfect tree topper for years. Haven’t found it yet. I do love angels though.

Still waiting for Dh at the knife shop. Next stop is The Christmas Place.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Hello again. It is a dreary, rainy day today. We decided to do some shopping. Dh wanted to go to a huge knife store called Smokey Mountain Knife Works. It was too crowded for me, so B and I are waiting in the car.
> 
> Yesterday we went to a place called Anakeesta. It was on top of a mountain. It’s a little recreation area that has restaurants,shops, a zip line, ropes course and other activities. Afterwards we drove out to a place called Cades Cove. We saw a bear cub along the way. Last night we went to the show that was the reason we took the trip to Gatlinburg. It’s called Sweet Fanny Adams. I guess it could be best described as a silly vaudeville type show. This is their 41st and unfortunately last season. Another victim of Covid 19. I was happy to learn that almost all of the cast are either retired or have day jobs, so they won’t be losing their livelihood.
> 
> Around 4:00 this morning I heard some commotion outside and then a man shouting, “Go on. Get out of here!” I looked out my window but didn’t see anything. I was afraid there might be a bear outside.
> 
> 
> 
> There are lights like this all through town. It is really pretty.
> 
> 
> Congrats Disxuni!  A light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Mine aren’t up yet. Dh wanted to put them up before we left, but I didn’t think it was a good idea to leave him home alone with the decorations.
> 
> I looked  at my feet and phone.
> 
> I have been looking for the perfect tree topper for years. Haven’t found it yet. I do love angels though.
> 
> Still waiting for Dh at the knife shop. Next stop is The Christmas Place.



Sounds a lovely place....I haven’t been on a zip line for years......loved them!

We ended up ordering our new angel from a garden centre we saw online. Couldn’t find a nice one anywhere.....well, one who’s face didn't look like it had been melted or drunk........

Bears are scary.......hope you got back to sleep......





Seems “someone“ ate two of the Mars bars that were in the goodie cabinet.....no Mars bar cookie tomorrow. So, it’ll be cherry marshmallow balls......and again, using condensed milk! Very healthy......I think they can be frozen, so will make double and leave some for Christmas. 

mac.....early call for bacon.......


----------



## macraven

What time for bacon?
Don’t want to be late..


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> What time for bacon?
> Don’t want to be late..



Take your time......we’ll keep it fresh for you



Rain has finally stopped........but it’s cold outside.

My friend got puppy Poppy’s brother yesterday......she sent me a picture of her three dogs all huddled together having a snooze this afternoon......looks like he’s settled in well already.

Can’t wait to meet him.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Great evening at Chester Zoo lantern walk.  Very limited numbers so was actually better than when we went a few years ago.  I took a rucksack of goodies to eat as we walked round and hot chocolate when we went back to the car and it worked very well.  

We had quite a bit of snow this afternoon but it stopped before we left and we were so lucky with a dry evening as it started to rain as we got back to the car and rained all the way home.

The children enjoyed it so the grown ups did too.


sorry sideways pictures again!


----------



## macraven

Nice pictures Julie
Sounds like it was a fun day all of you.

I’m sure the kids loved it!


----------



## schumigirl

Yes, nice pics realfood.......certainly looks better than the disaster that was Lightopia........hope they get that sorted!



Talking of lights.........hope Charade is along with our night light later??? I get to see it in the morning of course........

Almost bedtime here.......and rain is back on again.......


----------



## Charade67

I don’t have a night light tonight. Can we use the ones realfood posted?


----------



## Lynne G

With all the talk of Christmas stuff, light for those that need it.

Charade having some shopping fun. Safe travels home tomorrow.

Julie, thanks for sharing some nice pictures. I totally enjoy seeing holiday lights. Hot chocolate, yum.

Schumi, good you get to meet Poppy’s brother tomorrow. Bet he will be as sweet as his sister.

Ah, what will Saturday’s dinner be? Our usual Chinese for Saturday’s dinner was tonight. Yum, though. Enough left over, will be for brunch or snack tomorrow.

HaHa, twice was asked what doing tomorrow.  Um, wash, cleaning and relaxing. And  returning an item we decided not good looking enough to keep.  Issue with not being able to try on after online order.  Sometimes a great fit, sometimes not.

Ooh, may make some coffee.  All that  food.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@schumigirl i hadn’t seen the Lightopia problems. What a shame it wasn’t better managed.  There were lots of staff with light sabers to guide us around any darker corners.  My favourite bit was over the tree walk right in the centre they had a little disco and the security up there were all dancing to encourage us to join in.  L loved that part but her best was a snow machine area.  So glad we got to experience something normal as so many cancelled.

Peaceful home this morning and no plans except some baking .  We are having fish and chip take out tonight as normally a fortnightly Friday treat.  Nice I don’t have to cook.

Lovely bright and sunny morning and no sign of anymore snow yet.

Time for another coffee before everyone lands for brunch.  Cheese and sausage oatcakes.  Not the biscuit type oatcakes these are Staffordshire oatcakes like a pancake and everyone here likes them so a one choice meal.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I don’t have a night light tonight. Can we use the ones realfood posted?




Well.....ok then......but you do have some lovely lights!! 





Realfoodfans said:


> @schumigirl i hadn’t seen the Lightopia problems. What a shame it wasn’t better managed.  There were lots of staff with light sabers to guide us around any darker corners.  My favourite bit was over the tree walk right in the centre they had a little disco and the security up there were all dancing to encourage us to join in.  L loved that part but her best was a snow machine area.  So glad we got to experience something normal as so many cancelled.
> 
> Peaceful home this morning and no plans except some baking .  We are having fish and chip take out tonight as normally a fortnightly Friday treat.  Nice I don’t have to cook.
> 
> Lovely bright and sunny morning and no sign of anymore snow yet.
> 
> Time for another coffee before everyone lands for brunch.  Cheese and sausage oatcakes.  Not the biscuit type oatcakes these are Staffordshire oatcakes like a pancake and everyone here likes them so a one choice meal.



I would expect Chester Zoo to be better for sure, I felt so sorry for all the folks that turned up for Lightopia.....wonder if it`s different folks running it this year. 





Saturday and a beautiful, but perishingly cold morning......we slept a little later than usual this morning  it seems.

Waiting on some parcels, some of which we joke are food parcels as mum sends us some things you can only get in Scotland and local to her. Other things we can order online like seafood and beef, but some of her local places have things we love.....so it`s like a food parcel drop. 

It`s a no bake morning for me......making some of those cherry marshmallow things, I need to iron  first and this afternoon will be watching the qualifying for the GP......may wrap some christmas presents too. 

Breakfast was large so no need for lunch today, maybe a snack with big mug of tea......dinner is assorted stir fries.....Kyle and co want teriyaki chicken and Tom and I are having chicken in spicy plum sauce, will cook mine separately with loads of fresh ginger......lush dinner! 

Love a Saturday like this.........and waiting for mac to arrive for her bacon.......

































Happy Saturday​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Julie and Schumi.  

Glad to hear your weather is clear. I’ve been hearing quite the very loud rain. By the time the rain stops, weather people saying a couple of inches to have fallen. We have had a very wet Fall. Not nice weather, I’d say. And 43 out. That cool, cool rain.

Means, teapot has been on already, and enjoying some tea. Under a blanket, as cooler inside feeling. I’d say, I do enjoy watching a storm go by, but this is just a heavy downpour. And it’s very dark out. So, screen viewing. Yep.

Super Sized Saturday to the homies.  I hope this finds you happy and healthy.  And better weather than me, today.


----------



## pcstang

Sounds like all are well.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey, PC!  So nice to see ya back.  Hope all is well with you and family too.


----------



## Lynne G

Julie, always like to hear food choices.  Oatcakes are a new one for me.  My pancakes are always from wheat flour not oat.  Though I do like making oatmeal and oatmeal cookies.  

And woot! Bacon here.  Hehe, kids are still asleep, so quiet breakfast for me. I will leave some bacon.  The cheesy eggs will be okay for older one.  Will slice a tomato for little one.  I can see her with a no mayo BLT.


----------



## macraven

Schumi
You make the best bacon!

thanks for the plateful of it!

I made it disappear quickly


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Sounds like all are well.


Welcome back!

good to see you here.


----------



## schumigirl

lol....we have the best bacon over here!! 




Second batch of cherry marshmallow cookies....although not really a cookie, so I hav eno idea whay they`re called cookies. They are soft and squidgy and oh so tasty. And very sweet thanks to the condensed milk. And my balls are bigger than average apparently.......

We had one each and will leave four out for tomorrow sometime, rest will be frozen and enjoyed over the Christmas period.


----------



## macraven

Sorry Schumi but I ate up all your bacon when you walked out of the room....

it was really good!


----------



## schumigirl

Tom was wondering what happened to it all.......I`m happy to blame mac......




And a post from past poster pcstang too....we just had bluer visit a few weeks ago too...hope you`re doing ok pc.




It`s been gorgeous here today...but cloud is building again, think more sleety rain forecast for later.......suddenly got much darker here, the sea is black as night right now.

My angel was delivered earlier, and top of that tree now looks complete......


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. We have to go home today.   Thankfully it looks like we should have good travel weather. I’m still trying to figure out how to sneak over to that shop and get the shirt B liked. They don’t open until 11:30.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. We have to go home today.   Thankfully it looks like we should have good travel weather. I’m still trying to figure out how to sneak over to that shop and get the shirt B liked. They don’t open until 11:30.



Thought you were home last night Charade.....that`s why I asked for one of your lovely lights......

Hope you get the shirt for your daughter and safe travels home today.......


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Happy Saturday fam! Schumi your balls look absolutely perfect 

no bacon here sadly just a cereal morning. But that is ok off to work on the house - I am caulking nail holes today so pretty much all the fun you can handle.

have a great day all!


----------



## schumigirl

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Happy Saturday fam! Schumi your balls look absolutely perfect
> 
> no bacon here sadly just a cereal morning. But that is ok off to work on the house - I am caulking nail holes today so pretty much all the fun you can handle.
> 
> have a great day all!


 
Thank you! Don`t think anyone has ever said that to me before......They are so delicious!

Don`t work too hard.......


----------



## Lynne G

Bigger and small balls, they all  delicious, Schumi.  Haha. 

Okay, can’t get that Big Balls song out of my head either.

Hope you get shirt before you leave, Charade. Glad to see good weather for safe trip home.

Ooh, neither kid sighted, so that leftover may not remain.


----------



## macraven

Going to be a nice weather day in the 50’s for us
Next week some days in the 60’s

Evening temps always a different story..

At this point I’m in the house and only outside to go to the mailbox
On warm days, I let the cats go out to the screened in porch and I take a book to read while they stare down bugs

charade, hope you can buy the shirt for your girl before you need to head back home

Is it a long drive today for returning home?


What did all the homies here have for lunch today?


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> charade, hope you can buy the shirt for your girl before you need to head back home
> 
> Is it a long drive today for returning home?
> 
> 
> What did all the homies here have for lunch today?


 
Got it plus one more that she won’t be expecting.

We have a 5 hour drive ahead of us and haven’t left yet.

No lunch for us today. We had a late breakfast. I splurged and had chocolate chip pancakes. Then I walked several blocks to the shirt shop.


----------



## macraven

That’s good you were able to get two shirts for her.
She will be surprised on Christmas Day.

Wishing you safe travels back home today.


----------



## Lynne G

Light for tonight.  

Hope Charade made it home safely and cat not too mad at them.

Pasta and chicken parm. Delicious. Little one made some coffee, so now enjoying my after dinner drink.

Item returned and found a present for older one. Got notice, that his other gift that was delayed by many weeks, has now been put in the mail. So hoping to see it next week. And found a cute large bag for gifts, so that got bought too. Guess I should get in the closet and get my cards out. Like Mac, have enough to last years.

May all have a serene evening and thankful, it is not Sunday yet.


----------



## macraven

Perfect night light for us.


----------



## Charade67

I am home. We ended up doing some last minute shopping and didn't leave until around 2:00. The traffic was horrible. I think it took almost an hour to get out of the touristy areas and onto the interstate. We finally made it home around 9:00. The cat seemed happy to see us. 

I'm going to try to finish a book I started reading this weekend. It's due back at the library on Wednesday. Good night.


----------



## macraven

Thanks for letting us know you are back home

Hope you finish the book tonight


----------



## Charade67

OMG! I just looked at the Facebook page for the motel where we stayed in Gatlinburg. This picture is from last night! That's our red car.


----------



## macraven

Wow!
Bear!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Charade67 that photo is amazing!  Did you see any while you were there?  What book are you reading?  I’m reading a daily poem for advent in a book called “Haphazard by Starlight”.  Not long ones so I started the classic Christmas Carol last night.

Need a walk over to our little store this morning as I need more eggs.  Have Christmas Tree crumpets for the early risers then J is making sausage rolls for lunch and I’ll do a roast chicken dinner for this evening.  I’m trawling recipes for a chocolate Bundt one but know I won’t get buttermilk at our little shop.  

Finally finished the Christmas card writing so will pop them in the post box. L wrote 30 for her class and her handwriting has really come on. We were worrying as J struggles to hold a pen due to his dyspraxia and does not enjoy it at all. It takes an awful lot of effort. His school have said he will be allowed to type (which he is good at) as he gets older but they want him to continue with a pen as well.

No plans to go anywhere today as plenty to keep us occupied here.  Christmas with the Cranks recorded for later.  One of our favourites.

Our church services are having to be limited over Christmas - usually packed out.  Sadly will be first come first served for (free) tickets going online at 12 so I will attempt to get them for the Christmas Eve crib building but won’t stress if not lucky.

Happy Sunday all.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> OMG! I just looked at the Facebook page for the motel where we stayed in Gatlinburg. This picture is from last night! That's our red car.
> 
> View attachment 542306



WOW indeed!!! So that`s what the yelling was about the night before.......thankfully not something we have to worry about over here. I always remember several years back Janet posted a picture of a bear on her property......that was a big ol` bear!!! 

Glad you made it home safely and hope you had a good sleep after your journey......






Taken me ages to post this morning, our internet has been going off and on for the last hour.......finally seems to have settled down. 

Rain everywhere this morning it seems.......it is bouncing down here this morning and dark enough for the lamp still to be on in here. I did think if it wasn`t raining I`d meet my friend with new doggy on the beach for a walk......but not a chance this morning. Plus it`s cold......I`ll meet him eventually.

Need to get an electrician as one of kitchen baseboard lights has gone out and also one of the under cabinet lights too......typical both at the same time. The under cabinet light is not in one the main areas of worktops I use. I do like lights on in there too. They are all LED and Tom being Tom, believes in "getting the guy". Will txt our electrician tomorrow to see when he can come fix them. 

Had bacon again for breakfast........and have diced beef in the slow cooker with ale and stock for tonight. Making a steak pie for us later, a firm favourite in our house, and very winter warming. Puff pastry on top! Lush.....

No plans today, except to do some TR.....that`ll keep me out of mischief for most of the day........Grand Prix tonight is one we`ll watch for a change. Then a movie.......Christmas movie watching starts in earnest this coming week.....DVD`s all dragged out for their once a year viewing......I did try to watch one of the Hallmark tv Christmas movies last week......nope.....not for me! Will stick to the classics, and yes Die Hard is definitely a Christmas movie. 


































​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning.

My usual Sunday morning. Quiet and tea. Rain has held off today, and that’s a good thing. Winds are predicted to be 40 mph with 50 mph gusts. Add rain to that, and would be very icky. Though today will be a chilly one, as with the wind, 30F feeling day.

Real, seems like all meals accounted for today.  All sound perfect, though I would not eat sausage items.  All our religious places are online, even for Christmas.  Many of the churches have said singing would be done in the parking lots, with proper spacing for those that want to hear.  At least some semblance of the religious holidays having songs for all.  

Aw, Schumi, sorry the weather is not nice for a dog meeting. I am sure when the beach is nicer, both dogs will be great to see. Yeah, lights always seem to go out with more than one at a time.

Charade, awesome the view of the hotel including your car. Ack, to a more traffic than wanted drive home. Glad you made it last night, and enjoyed some book reading.

For us, it’s our get the trash out, ready for the week day schedule. Little one will be doing her finals this week, older one still has classes. And, a meet up with my sister, as we need to go over, what we hope, is the end of the estate work.

Ah, back to the remote and need a tea refill, and have to put most of the wash In the dryer.  

A most happy Sunday homies.


----------



## Charade67

Realfoodfans said:


> that photo is amazing! Did you see any while you were there? What book are you reading? I’m reading a daily poem for advent in a book called “Haphazard by Starlight”. Not long ones so I started the classic Christmas Carol last night.


 We saw a bear cub the day that we took a drive to Cades Cove. It was close to the side of the road, but quickly ran back into the woods. 

The book I am reading is called The Gift of the Magpie. It's a lighthearted, "cozy" mystery by Donna Andrews. All of her books have birds in the titles. 



schumigirl said:


> WOW indeed!!! So that`s what the yelling was about the night before..


I am so glad that I never saw the bear when I looked out the window. I would not have been able to sleep. I love bears, but do not want to be that close to one again. 

I think today we will decorate for Christmas. Just need to wait until the rest of the family wakes up.


----------



## Lynne G

College kids, Yep, Charade.  My two are still not stirring.


----------



## Charade67

One college kid and one college professor. Both are still sleeping.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Good Morning.
> 
> My usual Sunday morning. Quiet and tea. Rain has held off today, and that’s a good thing. Winds are predicted to be 40 mph with 50 mph gusts. Add rain to that, and would be very icky. Though today will be a chilly one, as with the wind, 30F feeling day.
> 
> Real, seems like all meals accounted for today.  All sound perfect, though I would not eat sausage items.  All our religious places are online, even for Christmas.  Many of the churches have said singing would be done in the parking lots, with proper spacing for those that want to hear.  At least some semblance of the religious holidays having songs for all.
> 
> Aw, Schumi, sorry the weather is not nice for a dog meeting. I am sure when the beach is nicer, both dogs will be great to see. Yeah, lights always seem to go out with more than one at a time.
> 
> Charade, awesome the view of the hotel including your car. Ack, to a more traffic than wanted drive home. Glad you made it last night, and enjoyed some book reading.
> 
> For us, it’s our get the trash out, ready for the week day schedule. Little one will be doing her finals this week, older one still has classes. And, a meet up with my sister, as we need to go over, what we hope, is the end of the estate work.
> 
> Ah, back to the remote and need a tea refill, and have to put most of the wash In the dryer.
> 
> A most happy Sunday homies.




Dealing with estates can take forever at times. I`m sure you`ll be glad when it`s over, I know we were. It can be too time consuming. 

Yes, there`ll be more days for walks....maybe time it for a lunch at the same time, some places close to the beach allow dogs in part of their venues. 






Charade67 said:


> We saw a bear cub the day that we took a drive to Cades Cove. It was close to the side of the road, but quickly ran back into the woods.
> 
> The book I am reading is called The Gift of the Magpie. It's a lighthearted, "cozy" mystery by Donna Andrews. All of her books have birds in the titles.
> 
> 
> I am so glad that I never saw the bear when I looked out the window. I would not have been able to sleep. I love bears, but do not want to be that close to one again.
> 
> I think today we will decorate for Christmas. Just need to wait until the rest of the family wakes up.




I haven`t heard of that author before......our book group are reading a book I`d not normally associate with a book group. It`s called After the End by an author called Clare Mackintosh......it`s a very hard read as it`s a sensitive subject, so it`s difficult. But, I will read it. It`s not very long though. I prefer a chunky book for group.....but not my choice this time. 

Bears are cute.....as long as they are not too close......lol......

Hope you get the decorations up.......I have the opposite in our house.....Kyle has always been one to get up before dawn....never sleeps late, even on the weekends. I think he gets that from us though........






Rain stopped this afternoon about an hour ago, now starting to get dark so time for lamps and Christmas trees......

Beef is smelling lovely, ready made puff pastry to roll out later for pie, some mashed potato, not many as the pie is very filling and some carrots roasted. Then I`m making chocolate fondants for later for the three of them.........I can imagine they`ll enjoy that! I have some coconut ice cream for me.......nice! 

Still haven`t made my hair appointment for next week, or maybe the following week would do. We have two meals out after the 12th I think.......so as long as hair is done by then, I`ll be happy.....it`s so long!


----------



## Charade67

So here I sit in the parking lot of the local urgent care. “Why is Charade at urgent care?”, you might ask. Today we decided to put up decorations. B and I were working on the inside of the house while Dh was working on the outside. Well, he accidentally hit himself on the head with a ladder. His head has been bleeding for about the last hour or so. I wanted to take him to the emergency room, but he resisted. He finally agreed to go to urgent care. We are waiting for him to be called in. He is still bleeding, just not nearly as bad as he was.  




schumigirl said:


> I haven`t heard of that author before..


I happened to find Donna Andrews several years ago when I was browsing the mystery session of the library. I really like her books.  She live here in Virginia (closer to the D. C. Area) and her books are set in a fictional town in VA.

Still waiting. I was hoping that bleeding from the head would give him priority in the triage.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh Charade, how scary.  I hope he got treatment already.  Yeah, when my brother was a teen, got the claw part of the hammer fling off into his head, right above his right eye, they stitched him up fast.  Still to this day, he has the Harry Potter scar.  

And so. Dark and cold out. Maybe not as cold as Elsa, but cool night for us.

And a funny light for ya:


And a funny, to hope gives ya a chuckle:


----------



## Charade67

12 staples in the head.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you are home now Charade.  Guess no work for DH tonight.  I hope he is not in pain. I am glad he got help.  

And so, coldest night since beginning of March. Low 20’s for us. Well, trash out, older one finished his assignment before midnight, and little one is playing and is as noisy as her older sibling, as she has her final that can be taken any time tomorrow. So, I assume night owl kids again tonight. Me, nope. Back to my early routine.

Ooh, and I did well, and did a Target run and done.  That and a stop at the big box store, with a how much bill?  But now kitchen is well stocked once again.  And the trash has left the house.  Ah yes,


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Charade how scary 12 staples! Glad he finally agreed to go in. Hope he feels better soon!

Lynne I think you might be tied with me for cold low of 25 tonight. Got lots of stuff done around the house so lazy night reading a little of my standby books - you guessed it, it’s Harry. 

Please Monday don’t come. Can tomorrow be Sunday again?


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, think I am Elsa. Weather app says 25 by 7 am tomorrow.  Cold, I’d say.  

May all have a most peaceful night.

And ooh:


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Hope you are home now Charade. Guess no work for DH tonight. I hope he is not in pain. I am glad he got help.





Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Charade how scary 12 staples! Glad he finally agreed to go in. Hope he feels better soon!



Nope, no more work fo Dh tonight. He got part of our outside lights done. 
B and I got most of our main tree decorated. I still have a couple of boxes of ornaments to go through. 

Dh is feeling pretty  good all things considered. He just took some Tylenol. We'll see how he is feeling in the morning. 

Speaking of morning - We might get some snow tomorrow morning. 

One of our therapists is not coming in tomorrow. Her son is sick and has been tested for Covid.  She is going to stay home until he gets his results back. I may be by myself in the office tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

Charade usually a scalp wound has heavy bleeding 
With a dozen staples in his head, he should heal fine

Keep an eye out on him if he gets near a ladder again...

Weather for me was fine today
60 but temps will drop to the 40’s tonight and will have a cool Monday and Tuesday

Back to 60’s later in the week

Not a big deal for me as I stay in the house as our library shut down in November.
There is talk it will reopen to the public around the 14th-15th this month.

That’s the most exciting news for me.

I am betting it will be cold here late December and early January.
We usually get a good month of dreary cold weather in the winter.

Hope all the homies are getting ready for Christmas and no one gets coal in their stockings.

Sweet dreams all..


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.  Oh Charade so glad he got help.  Home accidents are awful.  I have DH collecting huge mirrored glass this morning for the wall in the downstairs cloakroom.  Apprehensive about getting that in and fixed but I can help him - just limited room in there to manoeuvre!
Flu jabs this afternoon and normal Monday laundry underway.  No other plans.
Hope everyone has a peaceful day.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Nope, no more work fo Dh tonight. He got part of our outside lights done.
> B and I got most of our main tree decorated. I still have a couple of boxes of ornaments to go through.
> 
> Dh is feeling pretty  good all things considered. He just took some Tylenol. We'll see how he is feeling in the morning.
> 
> Speaking of morning - We might get some snow tomorrow morning.
> 
> One of our therapists is not coming in tomorrow. Her son is sick and has been tested for Covid.  She is going to stay home until he gets his results back. I may be by myself in the office tomorrow.




What a scare Charade.....glad you got him to the hospital for a check up....always best to be looked over with a head injury.......glad he`s feeling ok. 

Hope he is better this morning and your day goes quickly......

How is your mum doing now? 





macraven said:


> Charade usually a scalp wound has heavy bleeding
> With a dozen staples in his head, he should heal fine
> 
> Keep an eye out on him if he gets near a ladder again...
> 
> Weather for me was fine today
> 60 but temps will drop to the 40’s tonight and will have a cool Monday and Tuesday
> 
> Back to 60’s later in the week
> 
> Not a big deal for me as I stay in the house as our library shut down in November.
> There is talk it will reopen to the public around the 14th-15th this month.
> 
> That’s the most exciting news for me.
> 
> I am betting it will be cold here late December and early January.
> We usually get a good month of dreary cold weather in the winter.
> 
> Hope all the homies are getting ready for Christmas and no one gets coal in their stockings.
> 
> Sweet dreams all..




We went below zero during the night....in C though, about 28F. We`re barely reaching 34F this morning and very foggy, well, misty more than fog. I could hear the foghorns during the night. 

Forecast are we have to get an exceptionally cold winter this year......we`ll see....and good news your library may open up soon....I know you`ve missed it.....





Realfoodfans said:


> Morning all.  Oh Charade so glad he got help.  Home accidents are awful.  I have DH collecting huge mirrored glass this morning for the wall in the downstairs cloakroom.  Apprehensive about getting that in and fixed but I can help him - just limited room in there to manoeuvre!
> Flu jabs this afternoon and normal Monday laundry underway.  No other plans.
> Hope everyone has a peaceful day.



Good luck with the flu jab......my mum is always ill after she gets it for some reason, she never used to be. 




Been out in the cold to get some stuff to keep up going the rest of the week till we shop on Thursday. In the farm store one woman started to crowd me when I was picking carrots......I was about to ask her to move back when the woman who runs the place yelled at her from the till to give people space.......gave me a shock too as she is very loud anyway, but when she shouts.....wow.....we all do as we`re told.....lol.....she moved back with a face like thunder. 

Looks like snow here now......but not forecast. So will see what it turns out like later. No plans to go out now till Thursday....again, no need for a grocery delivery as our cabinets and freezers are full to bursting. Just need fresh really. 

We have several parcels coming today and one big one tomorrow so I`m glad we`re staying in. 


Big shout out to our Keisha.........


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Julie.  Hope the glass went up without a problem.  Yep, time of year our flu shots too. And oddly, Schumi, my mum used to always get a cold after having her flu shot when she was older.  

Ah, Schumi’s weather is for the Black Pearl to show up. Foggy fun.  And cooler too, like me.

Ack, hope not a cold winter.  And eek for Charade to get snow.  It wasn’t the coldest Thanksgiving, so hoping not the coldest Christmas.  

And so, the week day routine once again starts its march to a woot! It’s a Friday feeling.  And some Mondays feel like:  

But Monday it is, so the work screen has been on for some time, and the teapot has been emptying quick. While not cool in the house, I so enjoy my morning tea.  

Thus, back to routine I go.  Marvelous Monday to all the homies.  And well wishes to Charde’s DH.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@schumigirl that’s funny the lady at our veg farm shop is also very strict - and shouts at people too!

Mirror glass up and looks brilliant - makes the little room look bigger.

Yes I only had a flu jab once and was ill afterwards so this is the first for 5 years.  

So much chicken left on the carcass yesterday I’ve made chicken noodle soup for lunch with a hit of ginger. Smells good.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I do not want to go to work today. I am already planning on being there longer than usual today.

Thank you for the concerns for Dh. He says he is feeling good today and is getting ready to go to work right now. I did, however, talk him out of going to his martial arts class tonight.




schumigirl said:


> How is your mum doing now?


Thank you for asking. She is doing quite well. She still has a cane that she uses when she goes out, but doesn’t use it at home. I think my brother and Sister-in-law are going to visit her this weekend.

Well, I did wake up to a little bit of snow this morning. It’s still falling, but I doubt we will get much more.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, little one’s go to soup, chicken noodle or rice.  Yum, Julie.

And I was like it’s the 7th of December oh yes,


The day, Pearl Harbor suffered so much. Sad. 

And so, made some shortbread cookies last night, so a perfect snack with my tea.

Is that snow, Charade?  That’s a no, no, no.  At least we are cool, 27 and sunny right now. No wet today.


----------



## Charade67

We have very light snow. It should be turning to rain in a few hours.


----------



## macraven

I think it is cold for all today
We are only going to be at upper 40’s

Don’t laugh as that’s cold for me
Lol

I do have to go out today for a pick up at Walgreens
Always use the drive thru window when I get my meds.

Any one here a last minute shopper for Christmas?
I can remember when my boys were littles and would tell me two days before Christmas they really wanted X from Santa

I would ask them why did they not have it on their list
When they said Santa knows they have been good so he would already know their secret toy list

Toys R Us midnight run......


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all. Excuse the one handed hunt & peck posting.  Bit more to recovery than i was expecting. Hand quite sore & puffy but able to move finger.  Have decided im a bigger klutz one handed lol 





schumigirl said:


> Never heard of the St Joseph thing??????


I could never bear thot of him on his head covered in dirt TBH


Charade67 said:


> skybridge


? Sounds like a James Bond movie


macraven said:


> No way to doctor it up so tossed that leftover sauce in the trash can.


Fresh tomatoes? Fancy. Some baking soda & sugar might have salvaged. Yep I’ve had my share of flubs lol

Need to take GD to orthodontist after school. Told her to pick fast food afterwards to grab. She went with Taco Bell   Hope nachos still on menu or im going with
 A PB sammie.  U r a fan. What do u usually grab?


schumigirl said:


> And gazumping is almost unheard of happening.


cant tell if thats a good or bad thing lol never heard that term


Disxuni said:


> It looks like I'll be probably receiving a high B+ this semester. I already paid for my class next semester and that should be it. If I pass that I'll be graduating. Today, just doing some Christmas shopping for the fam.


you go girl!


Monykalyn said:


> Haven't caught up on thread so don't know if they already mentioned-but manage to catch Sue and Patty! Sue was brief, but hubs and I sat with Patty and Joe for quite awhile by Chez Alcatraz. Lovely to catch up with both in person!


Nice to see them.  Great pic of ur familuy. I have that grinch tshirt too. Suits me

Gess u didn’t have to get a test to return home ?  Last two days 7 more employees & 1 more resident at my moms home.  National guard now in several small facilities doing nursing care, thankfully   Many of those smaller places were running lean to begin with, just not able to promote that level of care


schumigirl said:


> Bears are scary.......hope you got back to sleep......


Must still be very warm they haven’t hunkered down yet there


I had a large red fox dart across 2 lane road on me around 7 am. Must’ve been heading home after hunt


Charade67 said:


> OMG! I just looked at the Facebook page for the motel where we stayed in Gatlinburg. This picture is from last night! That's our red car.
> 
> View attachment 542306


Hey booboo where’s the picnic basket. Might have smelled food in cars


Charade67 said:


> am so glad that I never saw the bear when I looked out the window. I would not have been able to sleep. I love bears, but do not want to be that close to one again.


lol almost as bad as the creeper santa posted here


Charade67 said:


> Dh was working on the outside. Well, he accidentally hit himself on the head with a ladder.


Whaaaat?


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, when my brother was a teen, got the claw part of the hammer fling off into his head, right above his right eye, they stitched him up fast. Still to this day, he has the Harry Potter scar.


Double yikes

One of my first jobs was compiling OSHA accident/death monthly reports for a couple of industrial trade organizations.   Talk about some really bizarre stuff that gave me nightmares


Charade67 said:


> 12 staples in the head.


That is a lot poor guy!


Charade67 said:


> Dh is feeling pretty good all things considered. He just took some Tylenol. We'll see how he is feeling in the morni


He’s going to be sore 


macraven said:


> Back to 60’s later in the week


Mid 50s here friday. 


Lynne G said:


> The day, Pearl Harbor suffered so much. Sad.


Indeed. Was so disappointed the actual memorial was still being rehabbed when there. Someday will get to pay my respects. 

My dad was mustered there for a bit after the attack before being shipped west on a destroyer during the war.  Didn’t find out he was a decorated gunner until i was an adult.  majority of that generation wasn’t prone to talk about the horrors they experienced.  RIP to them all, true heros


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, that day caused my dad to be shipped to the South Pacific as a take back the islands crew, Keisha.  Indeed, he rarely talked abut it either.  Then again, neither does my DH.  I hope your hand feels better soon. Well wish mummy dust sent to you.  Still the taxi service, with bonus food noted.  I think Taco Bell still has the nachos.  My kids are fond of the cheap box meal, but there hasn’t been one they want for some time now.  So no tacos from there today or tomorrow either.  And I am not a very good hen pecking typist on my phone.  How the kids can thumb it so fast, and I can’t, I’m  blaming it on my fat fingers.  LoL

Sigh, with getting up before the sun rises, it’s still the morning. Hearing trash truck, so even though sunny out, cool enough, will ask others to retrieve the empty cans.  And there’s me:


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I do not want to go to work today. I am already planning on being there longer than usual today.
> 
> Thank you for the concerns for Dh. He says he is feeling good today and is getting ready to go to work right now. I did, however, talk him out of going to his martial arts class tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for asking. She is doing quite well. She still has a cane that she uses when she goes out, but doesn’t use it at home. I think my brother and Sister-in-law are going to visit her this weekend.
> 
> Well, I did wake up to a little bit of snow this morning. It’s still falling, but I doubt we will get much more.
> 
> View attachment 542500




That is quite a lovely picture Charade.......a light dusting of snow can be so pretty......yes, glad you told DH not to go to his class tonight, not the best idea with a recent head injury. 

And glad your mum is doing better. Wlking with a cane isn`t so bad, and it`s good she can get around at home without it.




macraven said:


> I think it is cold for all today
> We are only going to be at upper 40’s
> 
> Don’t laugh as that’s cold for me
> Lol
> 
> I do have to go out today for a pick up at Walgreens
> Always use the drive thru window when I get my meds.
> 
> Any one here a last minute shopper for Christmas?
> I can remember when my boys were littles and would tell me two days before Christmas they really wanted X from Santa
> 
> I would ask them why did they not have it on their list
> When they said Santa knows they have been good so he would already know their secret toy list
> 
> Toys R Us midnight run......



That`s cold for anybody mac!!! We have 36F but real feel of 34F.....it looks darn miserable outside, so I`m glad to be in. 

When Kyle was very little Tellytubbies were a huge thing, even for boys.......and Kyle has never been one to follow trends, but last minute he decided he wanted something from the Tellytubbies......yes, I was planning a midnight run to Toys R Us.....along with every other mother with kids that age, but my mum called me and said she had this noo noo thing and would Kyle want it brought down for Christmas! I could have cried with relief as the newspapers were filled at the time with pictures of lines hundreds of parents deep, up and down the country trying to get Tellytubby merchandise......she got lucky there! So did we.....lol......





keishashadow said:


> Hey all. Excuse the one handed hunt & peck posting.  Bit more to recovery than i was expecting. Hand quite sore & puffy but able to move finger.  Have decided im a bigger klutz one handed lol
> I could never bear thot of him on his head covered in dirt TBH
> 
> ? Sounds like a James Bond movie
> 
> Fresh tomatoes? Fancy. Some baking soda & sugar might have salvaged. Yep I’ve had my share of flubs lol
> 
> Need to take GD to orthodontist after school. Told her to pick fast food afterwards to grab. She went with Taco Bell   Hope nachos still on menu or im going with
> A PB sammie.  U r a fan. What do u usually grab?
> cant tell if thats a good or bad thing lol never heard that term
> you go girl!
> 
> Nice to see them.  Great pic of ur familuy. I have that grinch tshirt too. Suits me
> 
> Gess u didn’t have to get a test to return home ?  Last two days 7 more employees & 1 more resident at my moms home.  National guard now in several small facilities doing nursing care, thankfully   Many of those smaller places were running lean to begin with, just not able to promote that level of care
> 
> Must still be very warm they haven’t hunkered down yet there
> 
> 
> I had a large red fox dart across 2 lane road on me around 7 am. Must’ve been heading home after hunt
> 
> Hey booboo where’s the picnic basket. Might have smelled food in cars
> 
> lol almost as bad as the creeper santa posted here
> 
> Whaaaat?
> 
> Double yikes
> 
> One of my first jobs was compiling OSHA accident/death monthly reports for a couple of industrial trade organizations.   Talk about some really bizarre stuff that gave me nightmares
> 
> That is a lot poor guy!
> 
> He’s going to be sore
> 
> Mid 50s here friday.
> 
> Indeed. Was so disappointed the actual memorial was still being rehabbed when there. Someday will get to pay my respects.
> 
> My dad was mustered there for a bit after the attack before being shipped west on a destroyer during the war.  Didn’t find out he was a decorated gunner until i was an adult.  majority of that generation wasn’t prone to talk about the horrors they experienced.  RIP to them all, true heros



Yay.....a Keisha post........one handed or not....good to see you post! 

Gazumping someone is when you agree to sell someone a house, then back out as you get a better offer, basically. In Scotland that doesn`t really happen as they have a much better system. But, you can fit that word into most parts of your life at times......I like it a lot! 



Looks like snow here still......but nothing, just dull and grey. Think I`ll go make us hot chocolates....I have marshmallows too.......lush!


----------



## macraven

Yea Taco Bell in our area only has the Belle Grande nachos or chips and cheese nachos

Some of the boxed meals are good in my area

My Taco Bell day run isn’t until Tuesday


----------



## cam757

A cold but happy Monday to you all!  Back at work today. Not much going on so I am trying to do a little online Christmas shopping. Not having much luck so I guess I will be heading out tomorrow morning to try to get something accomplished.  Still zero presents bought but I am going to order my DS's computer tonight. Tried to do it at work but the firewalls are stopping me.  I need to get him some clothes so I will probably do that tomorrow.  Poor kid has grown out of everything.  I haven't done much shopping for him since he has barely left the house since March.  He is supposed to start back to school 2 days a week beginning next month, but I am not holding my breath. I am sure they will postpone or cancel it altogether. It is optional, but much to his disappointment, I opted him in    so I need to make sure he has clothes to wear if/when it starts.

No idea what I am going to get DH.  He bought himself a gift for his boat during a black Friday sale and said that could be his Christmas but I hate for him not to have anything to open Christmas morning so I will try to come up with something. My mom wants a new microwave so that is an easy buy.  I think everyone else is just going to get cash or gift card. 

Cold rainy day here.  Should be back in the 60's sometime this week. Cabbage, potatoes and kielbasa for dinner. Easy one pot meal. 




Charade67 said:


> I am home. We ended up doing some last minute shopping and didn't leave until around 2:00. The traffic was horrible. I think it took almost an hour to get out of the touristy areas and onto the interstate. We finally made it home around 9:00. The cat seemed happy to see us.



Glad you made it home safe and sound.  Love the pics. Looks like a lovely time. 



Charade67 said:


> OMG! I just looked at the Facebook page for the motel where we stayed in Gatlinburg. This picture is from last night! That's our red car.



Wow! A little close for comfort but still pretty cool. 



schumigirl said:


> Had bacon again for breakfast........and have diced beef in the slow cooker with ale and stock for tonight. Making a steak pie for us later, a firm favourite in our house, and very winter warming. Puff pastry on top! Lush.....



I love pot pie.  Definitely, not the same but I have a frozen chicken pot pie for lunch.  Also, the beef ribs were delicious. I ended up just braising them in the oven for about 2 1/2 hours but used the stout/beef broth, bay leaf and a tad bit of brown sugar with thyme, parsley and salt and pepper. I also added a mirepoix of carrots, onion and celery.  Made a wonderful gravy over the mashed potatoes. 




Charade67 said:


> 12 staples in the head.



Ouch! Glad you took him to the ER. Hope he is healed up quick. 



schumigirl said:


> Good luck with the flu jab......my mum is always ill after she gets it for some reason, she never used to be.



My mom had her shot last week. Her arm was swollen and she could barely move it. Thankfully, it was better the next day.  



macraven said:


> Any one here a last minute shopper for Christmas?



Oh yeah! Every year. 



keishashadow said:


> My dad was mustered there for a bit after the attack before being shipped west on a destroyer during the war. Didn’t find out he was a decorated gunner until i was an adult. majority of that generation wasn’t prone to talk about the horrors they experienced. RIP to them all, true heros



So true. The greatest generation for sure.


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> A cold but happy Monday to you all!  Back at work today. Not much going on so I am trying to do a little online Christmas shopping. Not having much luck so I guess I will be heading out tomorrow morning to try to get something accomplished.  Still zero presents bought but I am going to order my DS's computer tonight. Tried to do it at work but the firewalls are stopping me.  I need to get him some clothes so I will probably do that tomorrow.  Poor kid has grown out of everything.  I haven't done much shopping for him since he has barely left the house since March.  He is supposed to start back to school 2 days a week beginning next month, but I am not holding my breath. I am sure they will postpone or cancel it altogether. It is optional, but much to his disappointment, I opted him in    so I need to make sure he has clothes to wear if/when it starts.
> 
> No idea what I am going to get DH.  He bought himself a gift for his boat during a black Friday sale and said that could be his Christmas but I hate for him not to have anything to open Christmas morning so I will try to come up with something. My mom wants a new microwave so that is an easy buy.  I think everyone else is just going to get cash or gift card.
> 
> Cold rainy day here.  Should be back in the 60's sometime this week. Cabbage, potatoes and kielbasa for dinner. Easy one pot meal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you made it home safe and sound.  Love the pics. Looks like a lovely time.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! A little close for comfort but still pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> I love pot pie.  Definitely, not the same but I have a frozen chicken pot pie for lunch.  Also, the beef ribs were delicious. I ended up just braising them in the oven for about 2 1/2 hours but used the stout/beef broth, bay leaf and a tad bit of brown sugar with thyme, parsley and salt and pepper. I also added a mirepoix of carrots, onion and celery.  Made a wonderful gravy over the mashed potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch! Glad you took him to the ER. Hope he is healed up quick.
> 
> 
> 
> My mom had her shot last week. Her arm was swollen and she could barely move it. Thankfully, it was better the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah! Every year.
> 
> 
> 
> So true. The greatest generation for sure.



Oh I`m so glad your short ribs were a success! I`ve never done them in a regular oven, only the Aga or slow cooker......but your dish sounds lovely, and yes would have made a lovely gravy over mash! Think I`ll do the last lot we have on Wednesday, let them marinade overnight tomorrow. I love onion, but just can`t eat it now, and I do miss it a lot!!

Good luck with the online shopping.....it`s a hit and a miss at times. I went on a few sites today to just "look" and whoops.....seems I found some things to purchase. 

Have a good week cam........



Got all the Christmas DVD`s out today.....now to fit them in between now and the 24th........first one we always watch for whatever reason is Trading Places......love it. 

Maybe start tomorrow night.......


----------



## bobbie68

everyone and thank you so much for the congrats on the job and the houses. I have an update, we won the bid on the house we wanted so now we are waiting for the buyer of our house to do the inspection they put down the depost. I sent my deposit for the escrow on our house. Brian and Charlie are flying out tonight to meet the realator and do the inspection of the house. They will fly back home tomorrow afternoon. I have to take them to the airport in a couple of hours. It is only about 45 minutes from my house. Brian only has one personal day left so we had to be quick. He is going to take more video, pics and measurements. I will share some when he gets back.

We had a nice little winter storm on Saturday it was a mix of rain and snow. It didn't amount to much. It has been colder the last few days. We are hoping this was the last snow we have to see!!! I made mushrooms and onions over pasta last night. Tonight not sure what Liv and I will do. There is so much to do with moving out of state I am trying to remain calm and get organized.

I started telling family and friends we would be leaving next month. It was hard to do, I have several people we are close too. They assured me when covid is under control better they will visit.

Charade- I am glad the your DH is doing better. How scary to have that happen. It soundsl like you had a nice trip so glad for you. The bear was a little to close for comfort. I hope B has a good end of semester and good luck on exams.

Cam- I hope you have good luck with Christmas shopping, it soundsl like you have a few things decided on. Gift cards are always good I think I will be doing that for nieces this year. I hope things work out with your son and school, it really seems to change all the time to know what is going to happen. We love cabbage in a stew or soup it sounded good.

Real yes we are buying a home in Florida it is actually about 30 minutes east of Orlando and about 15 minutes south to the teens school. It is the perfect location. We have a 3 day contract here where you put the deposit down with the contract but can back out relatively easy. You have about 10 days to get the inspection of the house done and there is a lot of wiggle room to get out of the contract if they find things. It really is after that if either side pulls out there is only a monetary recourse. We have our fingers crossed our buyer will be good. I hope you are able to get the tickets. I hope your flu jab went well today. I never thought about putting ginger in chicken soup that sounds really nice, Enjoy!

Disxuni what a great feeling to be approaching graduation. It sounds like you had a good semester. I wish you luck on the last one!

Elsaspiritanimal The no bake treats sound yummy. Rice krispy marshmellow treats are one of my fav. Have also had them with the chocolate ones and fruity pebbles. Your applecrisp sounds awesome one of my favorite deserts. I hope you like the mandalorian episode that is one of the shows we keep saying were going to start watching, maybe once we get settled.

Monykalyn glad you had a nice trip, looks like a lot of fun. Hope quarentining goes well and negative tests.

Keishashadow nice to see you post hope you continue  to have a good healing!! My family was good to using the religious statues for lots of prayer. I hope you are able to get Taco Bell nachos those are my favorite, I wish they didn't take the shredded chicken away. I hope your mom stays safe with the covid spike.

Mac I hope you warm up soon, I will be happy to say 40at night  is a low here and not often. I love what your kids said about Christmas and Santa knowing!!! Yes your last minute shopper right here. I usually do better for my household but it is the extended. I hope your library opens up soon for you, I don't get to go as much as I use too. Stay safe!

Schumi I loved your teletubbies story. Liv was so into them when she was little. I remember we bought their house with the figures on Ebay from UK. It was a great purchase she enjoyed it so much. I hope your weather improves it is so much better going out in nicer weather. Your steak pie sounds delicious. Enjoy your Christmas movies I love  them and enjoy this time of year. Have fun with your parcels.

Lynne I hope your college bounds have good exams coming up. Tea is always nice and I have switched more to that than coffee. Stocking the house is always a good feeling. I love your light meme that was great.

Well I am off to get ready for the airport. I hope everyone has a great rest of  the evening!

I would like to send out a special hello  to SANS who I missed Robo, McRose, Tink, starK and all the rest of  the SANS.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

cam757 said:


> I ended up just braising them in the oven for about 2 1/2 hours but used the stout/beef broth, bay leaf and a tad bit of brown sugar with thyme, parsley and salt and pepper. I also added a mirepoix of carrots, onion and celery. Made a wonderful gravy over the mashed potatoes.



This sounds delicious. I might have to steal that recipe. I feel like I'm constantly trying to come up with new ideas/things to make lately so this will do the trick nicely I think!



cam757 said:


> No idea what I am going to get DH.



Me either. He is so hard to buy for! We both have the problem of buying pretty much whatever we want whenever we see it. Which is a good problem to have, but makes buying gifts tricky. If anyone has any genius ideas feel free to send my way!


----------



## macraven

Great news Bobbie!

Hope for it all to go smooth and you’ll be in Florida in January!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

schumigirl said:


> Got all the Christmas DVD`s out today.....now to fit them in between now and the 24th........first one we always watch for whatever reason is Trading Places......love it.



How fun! My first Christmas go to is always White Christmas! I love the music, costumes, everything about that musical. 



bobbie68 said:


> we won the bid on the house we wanted



Congrats that is great news! Sounds like you have a few more whirlwind days ahead of you! Hope all continues to go well for you. 



bobbie68 said:


> Elsaspiritanimal The no bake treats sound yummy. Rice krispy marshmellow treats are one of my fav. Have also had them with the chocolate ones and fruity pebbles. Your applecrisp sounds awesome one of my favorite deserts. I hope you like the mandalorian episode that is one of the shows we keep saying were going to start watching, maybe once we get settled.



Yes the Mandaolorian is addicting and so much fun! I have started to like Star wars more because if it actually. Hope you get a chance to watch it when you get some down time!


We are cold and gray here too - but I have a cup of tea like Lynne to keep me warm!


----------



## macraven

Elsa, ask him to write out ten things he would enjoy to receive as a present.

At least then he won’t know what you bought but you will know it’s something he wanted

We stopped giving each other gifts for bd, anniversary and  Christmas years ago.
We just do cards to each other.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

That's a good idea! I know he got me some jewelry (I see the small box under the tree  ) so I want to make sure he has at least a little something to open.


----------



## Lynne G

I only get my DH special food that he likes. We don’t really exchange gifts.  I think our roof was our gift.  That and school Spring tuitions will be due after the holidays.  

Awesome news Bobbie.  So happy for you.  Hope both inspections go well. Hey, and no snow shovels to take.  LoL

What for dinner?  Um, whatever strikes me.  May do pasta, as easy, but did that last night.   If I do hot dogs or hot roast beef sandwiches, little one will turn up her nose.  Made butter chicken for lunch. Sigh.  Guess twice in a row is not a bad thing.  Hmmm.


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> everyone and thank you so much for the congrats on the job and the houses. I have an update, we won the bid on the house we wanted so now we are waiting for the buyer of our house to do the inspection they put down the depost. I sent my deposit for the escrow on our house. Brian and Charlie are flying out tonight to meet the realator and do the inspection of the house. They will fly back home tomorrow afternoon. I have to take them to the airport in a couple of hours. It is only about 45 minutes from my house. Brian only has one personal day left so we had to be quick. He is going to take more video, pics and measurements. I will share some when he gets back.
> 
> We had a nice little winter storm on Saturday it was a mix of rain and snow. It didn't amount to much. It has been colder the last few days. We are hoping this was the last snow we have to see!!! I made mushrooms and onions over pasta last night. Tonight not sure what Liv and I will do. There is so much to do with moving out of state I am trying to remain calm and get organized.
> 
> I started telling family and friends we would be leaving next month. It was hard to do, I have several people we are close too. They assured me when covid is under control better they will visit.
> 
> Charade- I am glad the your DH is doing better. How scary to have that happen. It soundsl like you had a nice trip so glad for you. The bear was a little to close for comfort. I hope B has a good end of semester and good luck on exams.
> 
> Cam- I hope you have good luck with Christmas shopping, it soundsl like you have a few things decided on. Gift cards are always good I think I will be doing that for nieces this year. I hope things work out with your son and school, it really seems to change all the time to know what is going to happen. We love cabbage in a stew or soup it sounded good.
> 
> Real yes we are buying a home in Florida it is actually about 30 minutes east of Orlando and about 15 minutes south to the teens school. It is the perfect location. We have a 3 day contract here where you put the deposit down with the contract but can back out relatively easy. You have about 10 days to get the inspection of the house done and there is a lot of wiggle room to get out of the contract if they find things. It really is after that if either side pulls out there is only a monetary recourse. We have our fingers crossed our buyer will be good. I hope you are able to get the tickets. I hope your flu jab went well today. I never thought about putting ginger in chicken soup that sounds really nice, Enjoy!
> 
> Disxuni what a great feeling to be approaching graduation. It sounds like you had a good semester. I wish you luck on the last one!
> 
> Elsaspiritanimal The no bake treats sound yummy. Rice krispy marshmellow treats are one of my fav. Have also had them with the chocolate ones and fruity pebbles. Your applecrisp sounds awesome one of my favorite deserts. I hope you like the mandalorian episode that is one of the shows we keep saying were going to start watching, maybe once we get settled.
> 
> Monykalyn glad you had a nice trip, looks like a lot of fun. Hope quarentining goes well and negative tests.
> 
> Keishashadow nice to see you post hope you continue  to have a good healing!! My family was good to using the religious statues for lots of prayer. I hope you are able to get Taco Bell nachos those are my favorite, I wish they didn't take the shredded chicken away. I hope your mom stays safe with the covid spike.
> 
> Mac I hope you warm up soon, I will be happy to say 40at night  is a low here and not often. I love what your kids said about Christmas and Santa knowing!!! Yes your last minute shopper right here. I usually do better for my household but it is the extended. I hope your library opens up soon for you, I don't get to go as much as I use too. Stay safe!
> 
> Schumi I loved your teletubbies story. Liv was so into them when she was little. I remember we bought their house with the figures on Ebay from UK. It was a great purchase she enjoyed it so much. I hope your weather improves it is so much better going out in nicer weather. Your steak pie sounds delicious. Enjoy your Christmas movies I love  them and enjoy this time of year. Have fun with your parcels.
> 
> Lynne I hope your college bounds have good exams coming up. Tea is always nice and I have switched more to that than coffee. Stocking the house is always a good feeling. I love your light meme that was great.
> 
> Well I am off to get ready for the airport. I hope everyone has a great rest of  the evening!
> 
> I would like to send out a special hello  to SANS who I missed Robo, McRose, Tink, starK and all the rest of  the SANS.




Bobbie, so happy to hear your update.....that is such good news and a very exciting time for all of you. Everything is finally falling into place for you.....look forward to hearing all about the plans in place and the move when it happens........





Elsaspiritanimal said:


> This sounds delicious. I might have to steal that recipe. I feel like I'm constantly trying to come up with new ideas/things to make lately so this will do the trick nicely I think!
> 
> 
> 
> Me either. He is so hard to buy for! We both have the problem of buying pretty much whatever we want whenever we see it. Which is a good problem to have, but makes buying gifts tricky. If anyone has any genius ideas feel free to send my way!




It`s funny, I detest ale with a passion....hate the smell and the taste, but, cooking with ale like Old Peculiar,is just one of the nicest ways to slow cook diced beef or short ribs........it takes on a whole new flavour. 

Like mac, we buy things as we need them, but we do manage gifts and surprises each year.....maybe not huge gifts every year, but we love opening each others gifts........hope you find him something nice.......what do you get folks who have everything......... Although I`m really pleased with this years haul for him......and rather ridiculously we try to get each other the same amount of gifts......not sure why......





Elsaspiritanimal said:


> How fun! My first Christmas go to is always White Christmas! I love the music, costumes, everything about that musical.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats that is great news! Sounds like you have a few more whirlwind days ahead of you! Hope all continues to go well for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Mandaolorian is addicting and so much fun! I have started to like Star wars more because if it actually. Hope you get a chance to watch it when you get some down time!
> 
> 
> We are cold and gray here too - but I have a cup of tea like Lynne to keep me warm!




White Christmas is our traditional Christmas Eve afternoon movie, love it.......straight after that and I`ve wiped away the tears  we put on Alasdair Sim 1951 version of A Christmas Carol.......every year the same........we`re creatures of habit lol........we do have several different Christmas Carol movies, including the Muppet one lol......and we watch them all every year.












​


----------



## Lynne G

Eh, more chicken.  This time, coated and rolled in honey.  Baking in oven right now.  Will get some carrots put in fry pan, and toss the baguette in the oven too, to heat up.  

And a fitting light tonight, so all can enjoy a good night’s sleep.


----------



## Charade67

Quick good night. It has been an exhausting day trying to catch up at work after being gone a week.

We put up out little Superhero tree tonight. I think it needs something. Garland maybe?



Perfect light tonight, Lynne


----------



## macraven

The night is still young 
Come back and play!


----------



## macraven




----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Quick good night. It has been an exhausting day trying to catch up at work after being gone a week.
> 
> We put up out little Superhero tree tonight. I think it needs something. Garland maybe?
> 
> View attachment 542715
> 
> Perfect light tonight, Lynne




Yes, it does need something.....either smallish baubles or yes, a garland would make it look a little fuller......I do like it though. Never seen a superhero tree before





macraven said:


>



I slept later than 6 this morning, then no internet........or I would have been able to reply and say hello.......I saw your email on my phone, but you know me.....I couldn`t write that much on my phone......so I had to wait......I`m sure you`ll be asleep now.......zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz





Happy to watch the first patient get the long awaited vaccine this morning live on tv......quite something to be happy about today! Such good news.

Tom and I both commented how well we`ve been sleeping recently. I think it`s the much cooler weather that helps. Not that we ever sleep bad to be honest, but sometimes we hear the foxes around the trees, but think even they`re tired.

A day of little jobs planned around the house........we have the Aga, but we also have a regular built in double oven in the newer part of the kitchen, and it is getting a good old clean today. And apparently I`m too fussy and like a very clean and sparkling oven , so it does get done regularly, so will do that before doing other jobs. No idea what yet......there will be some baking in there somewhere.

Kyle has a new office chair coming today, so no specific time, one of these places that say it`ll be here between 7am and 9pm......no tracking either. So, a day in for us as there could be a couple of other parcels arrive today too. But, lots of rain forecast all over today, so nice to be in......

Got some beautiful pieces of cod loin for dinner tonight, very simply cooked for a short time in the oven then maybe a lemon butter sauce to go with it. Lunch will be grilled sandwiches.















































​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Late good morning all.
@bobbie68 great update - hope to see pictures when you can!

I love 99.9% of Christmas movies - even the tacky romantic afternoon ones - just in the background with the decorated Christmas towns and cabins etc!  The one we save for last is “It’s a wonderful life”.  “White Christmas” is a favourite I may need to watch on my own this year - watched it with Dad one afternoon last Christmas reminiscing about how much Mum loved it - and Bing Crosby. Their song was Bing’s “You are my Sunshine”. One we will watch with J is “Christmas with the Kranks”.  Everything in between!

Cleaned through downstairs this morning and more laundry on. Only 10.30 but horrid weather at the moment so no plans to go out. I’ve not felt too good since Saturday as I ate things that I should avoid or we might have gone out for lunch. I’m quite happy with stopping in. Em and I have booked a shopping slot tomorrow morning at an out of town John Lewis - only about 30 minutes away. We would like some new Christmas table mats and she would like a new purse but wants to look.

It is 12 months since I’ve been there. Unbelievable but once Dad went into hospital on NY Eve I was at the hospital every day and only calling at a Sainsbury’s near his hospital for food shopping.

Have mail to post and need milk but holding out for a break in the rain.

Is it taco Tuesday for Mac?


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, Julie, a Taco Tuesday is here.  Mac will be doing her dinner Taco Bell run, so get your taco orders in homies.

Ooh, quite the wet weather Schumi and Julie are having. Guess a cleaning day too.

Other than a stretch of cool weather this week, we have a mostly sunny day. Though sunrise will not be for almost another hour. And we are at freezing temp, so at least no snow to see, even if a tad cool for me.

Yesterday ran out to take the trash cans back from the street, and thought no jacket or shoes needed.  Yeah, I was quite quick, the breeze did not help the ack it’s colder than I thought.  It was sunny though.  Guess today will be the same, so jacket and shoes will be on my lunchtime walk today.  Shades.  Yep.  So that’s a yay!

Cute tree, Charade.  Maybe some ribbon or garland would help.  

Thus, the ah yes, my morning routine of up the early bird up and tea for me. And that search for the quick breakfast. While may make a chicken street taco today, as we still have some chicken left, I am doubtful either kid wants a Taco Bell run for lunch or dinner. 


Whatever the meal today, have a taco some time, as have that terrific Taco Tuesday.


----------



## tink1957

hi everybody


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> hi everybody



 back my friend........

Good to see you........


----------



## macraven

Yay
I see tink!



   back home as you have been missed


----------



## macraven

Schumi bring out the bacon!

We need to feed Vicki...


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi bring out the bacon!
> 
> We need to feed Vicki...



Yes Ma`am......with pleasure......

And will add in a watermelon margarita as I know she likes those.....she told me about them!!


----------



## schumigirl

We would have been flying home tonight if we had enjoyed our two week Christmas trip......although wouldn`t have been thrilled with the low temperatures they`re having right now.......heck, it was 46F this morning!!! 

Too cold for me out there at that temperature........

Took all afternoon, but the rain finally appeared about half an hour ago. 3.30pm and it`s fairly dark already......

Day has passed nicely though......got a few little jobs done, some baking done and somw wrapping done.......and no delivery yet of Kyle`s chair. I`ll bet we`re last......lol....but, don`t mind a day or two at home.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Tink, great to see ya here.  Hope all is going well.


----------



## tink1957

Thanks for the welcome back!

Carole...is it bad of me to be happy at hearing about the cold weather this week since it's when we were going too?

I'm off until Thursday and doing a staycation instead...at least I saved money for our next trip in September although being at home with Ebay and a serious Disney ornament addiction has not been good for my wallet 

Mmmm....bacon!

Hope everyone has a fantastic day


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Thanks for the welcome back!
> 
> Carole...is it bad of me to be happy at hearing about the cold weather this week since it's when we were going too?
> 
> I'm off until Thursday and doing a staycation instead...at least I saved money for our next trip in September although being at home with Ebay and a serious Disney ornament addiction has not been good for my wallet
> 
> Hope everyone has a fantastic day



lol....not at all bad.....I`ve heard from several folks in Orlando how downright chilly it is right now and I`d hate it, it does take the sting out a little knowing that.....staycations are not too bad.....well, yes, online shopping is fun too!!

We`ll meet in September Vicki!!! For sure......


----------



## keishashadow

I called surgeon’s office re swollen hand, now have to wear the pressure bandage another 10 days.  Squeaky wheel, I done got the grease.  



schumigirl said:


> she got lucky there! So did we.....lol.....


I made a cabbage patch doll from a kit back in the day for eldest DS who was a tot at the time. Had to be a boy doll.  Think it’s still stuffed in memory box in closet.


schumigirl said:


> But, you can fit that word into most parts of your life at times......I like it a lot!


Oh, it’s a goodie indeed


macraven said:


> Yea Taco Bell in our area only has the Belle Grande nachos or chips and cheese nachos
> 
> Some of the boxed meals are good in my area
> 
> My Taco Bell day run isn’t until Tuesday


I was happyGD spied KFC.  Grabbed her a boxed meal, wahla 


cam757 said:


> Still zero presents bought but I am going to order my DS's computer tonight.


That’s a daunting proposition, or did you do the leg work already & know what you want to order?


cam757 said:


> Cabbage, potatoes and kielbasa for dinner. Easy one pot meal.


My people.  Haven’t made that in years as nobody here will touch it but me


bobbie68 said:


> I hope your mom stays safe with the covid spike.


Thanks, unfortunately, it seems to be a daily phone call now. Mostly employees, 1 - 4 a day.


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Me either. He is so hard to buy for!


Never can i wrestle a list out of my guy.  mostly the same sort of thing every year but this one he’ll be getting GCs to the home improvement stores to buy his own toys


Lynne G said:


> I think our roof was our gift.


Lol sounds familiar 


schumigirl said:


> and rather ridiculously we try to get each other the same amount of gifts......not sure why......


Not that we are competitive but...


Lynne G said:


> Eh, more chicken.  This time, coated and rolled in honey.  Baking in oven right now.  Will get some carrots put in fry pan, and toss the baguette in the oven too, to heat up.
> 
> And a fitting light tonight, so all can enjoy a good night’s sleep.
> View attachment 542691


chicken sounds good.  I’ve got a roast in the crock pot.  Easy to flop it in & toss in the spices.

Have been seeing that flag decoration pop up on my amazon feed daily.


Charade67 said:


> We put up out little Superhero tree tonight. I think it needs something. Garland maybe?


I’m thinking a plastic, shiney bead sort of garland or some red bows maybe. Do like the theme!


schumigirl said:


> Kyle has a new office chair coming today


I tend to order them unassembled from staples, keeps the mr busy. His giant box has been taking up prime real estate in DR for so long, it’s be come a credenza of sorts . Will miss it after xmas.


schumigirl said:


> We would have been flying home tonight if we had enjoyed our two week Christmas trip......although wouldn`t have been thrilled with the low temperatures they`re having right now.......heck, it was 46F this morning!!!


I purposely didn’t look at my plans/calendar last week.  Didn’t want to fall into it’s wednesday, we’d be in X park thing.   Surprised I kept that up.


tink1957 said:


> and a serious Disney ornament addiction has not been good for my wallet


Ooh, what did you grab?  Still enjoying the musical HM hallmark one i got.  Backordered nintendo 64 console one for youngest DS. Still holding breath it comes in, has been nearly a month.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Night all - we’ve been watching the live coverage of the rocket launch in Texas but sadly a failure at -1.3 seconds. Not sure if they’ll try again tomorrow but that’s it for today.

Off to listen to a radio drama now so catch up tomorrow. x


----------



## Lynne G

Have a good night, Julie.  

Ack, Keisha. Hope you get that swelling down pronto. Sending some more get well mummy dust.

Yep, a BLTC. Cut the chicken breasts into size of bread, add some fresh fried bacon and fresh lettuce and tomatoes, and with pasta salad I made this morning, dinner has been served. Yum.

How we had no milk in the house, I don’t know. Was bought this weekend. So, out I went and got it, including some ice cream and buffalo dip. Think older one got into the dip already, and little one made a milkshake. Me, ice tea. And now on hot tea.

Older one is doing his homework, little one has no finals tomorrow, so does her online friends? I guess. Been playing online with friends right after dinner.

And since very dark out since the sun went down before 5 tonight, a night light so all can sneak that piece of bacon or a taco.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Another long stressful day. I'm a the point that I am going to have to waitlist and new people who are looking for appointments. It's really sad, but with the holidays and Covid, we are seeing a huge increase of people wanting to see a therapist. 

I think I may have found a tree topper for my main tree. I'm going to go by the Hallmark store tomorrow to look at it. 



schumigirl said:


> Tom and I both commented how well we`ve been sleeping recently. I think it`s the much cooler weather that helps.


 I slept really well when we were in Gatlinburg. I wonder if the mountain air had anything to do with it.  That and the fact that I was completely unaware of the bear outside my door. 



Realfoodfans said:


> I love 99.9% of Christmas movies - even the tacky romantic afternoon ones - just in the background with the decorated Christmas towns and cabins etc! The one we save for last is “It’s a wonderful life”. “White Christmas” is a favourite


 White Christmas is. my favorite.  I also love A Muppet Christmas Carol.



tink1957 said:


> hi everybody


 Hi Tink!

Lynne - Another great light. 

I'm considering all your suggestions for my tree. I also found these ornaments.


Or maybe something similar in a ribbon?


----------



## Lynne G

I like both Charade.  Would give some more color to the tree. I like ribbon on the tree for a change.  

I’m close to  .


----------



## Charade67

I'm wondering if I should get a white tree to make the ornaments stand out better.


----------



## macraven

Charade, it is long waits for many things now due to the pandemic.
I made a doctor appointment two months ago for a medical issue and earliest I could get is late April next year.

I’m still on a long list to see a dentist as a new patient for my other issue.
Two long waits for different medical appointments for me drives me nuts.

Do show us the tree topper when you buy it.

Have you decided to go with the white tree and not green this year?

Whatever you choose will be lovely!

The KaPow ornament reminds me of Batman old tv show.

Hope all the homies are sleeping soundly and get up with a smile on their face in the morning.

Sweet dreams homies !


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I called surgeon’s office re swollen hand, now have to wear the pressure bandage another 10 days.  Squeaky wheel, I done got the grease.
> 
> 
> I made a cabbage patch doll from a kit back in the day for eldest DS who was a tot at the time. Had to be a boy doll.  Think it’s still stuffed in memory box in closet.
> 
> Oh, it’s a goodie indeed
> 
> I was happyGD spied KFC.  Grabbed her a boxed meal, wahla
> 
> That’s a daunting proposition, or did you do the leg work already & know what you want to order?
> 
> My people.  Haven’t made that in years as nobody here will touch it but me
> 
> Thanks, unfortunately, it seems to be a daily phone call now. Mostly employees, 1 - 4 a day.
> 
> Never can i wrestle a list out of my guy.  mostly the same sort of thing every year but this one he’ll be getting GCs to the home improvement stores to buy his own toys
> 
> Lol sounds familiar
> 
> Not that we are competitive but...
> chicken sounds good.  I’ve got a roast in the crock pot.  Easy to flop it in & toss in the spices.
> 
> Have been seeing that flag decoration pop up on my amazon feed daily.
> 
> I’m thinking a plastic, shiney bead sort of garland or some red bows maybe. Do like the theme!
> 
> I tend to order them unassembled from staples, keeps the mr busy. His giant box has been taking up prime real estate in DR for so long, it’s be come a credenza of sorts . Will miss it after xmas.
> 
> I purposely didn’t look at my plans/calendar last week.  Didn’t want to fall into it’s wednesday, we’d be in X park thing.   Surprised I kept that up.
> 
> Ooh, what did you grab?  Still enjoying the musical HM hallmark one i got.  Backordered nintendo 64 console one for youngest DS. Still holding breath it comes in, has been nearly a month.




Glad you called about that swelling....it did look quite bad....complete non expert here of course, shame you have to leave it longer now though......

Love the old memory box! I don`t think Kyle knows half the things I`ve kept from his childhood. One of my personal favourites is the Jane Hissey book Old Bear. Not sure he`ll remember it as I do, but it`s there anyway.

I haven`t been guilty of thinking like that these last two weeks......but I got a reminder from a friend we would have been leaving yesterday, so that`s why I did think of it.....yes, you did well not thinking that way either.......

Hope it eases a bit sooner rather than later.......





Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Another long stressful day. I'm a the point that I am going to have to waitlist and new people who are looking for appointments. It's really sad, but with the holidays and Covid, we are seeing a huge increase of people wanting to see a therapist.
> 
> I think I may have found a tree topper for my main tree. I'm going to go by the Hallmark store tomorrow to look at it.
> 
> I slept really well when we were in Gatlinburg. I wonder if the mountain air had anything to do with it.  That and the fact that I was completely unaware of the bear outside my door.
> 
> White Christmas is. my favorite.  I also love A Muppet Christmas Carol.
> 
> Hi Tink!
> 
> Lynne - Another great light.
> 
> I'm considering all your suggestions for my tree. I also found these ornaments.
> View attachment 542898
> 
> Or maybe something similar in a ribbon?
> 
> View attachment 542899




lol....yes, absolutely sure you wouldn`t have slept as good if you knew there was a bear outside your door!! Mountain air is so healthy, so yes, I think it does help sleep.

I do like the ribbon and the ornaments, they`d enhance that tree a lot......

There are some wonderful Christmas movies....and some turkey`s too.....I like most of the classics.....I think we have 17 solid regulars, some are afternoon movies though as we include some non Christmas movies like Bob Hope`s The Ghostbreakers.....an absolute classic if you`ve never seen it along with The Cat and the Canary, again Bob Hope version. Then there`s Scrooged, Home Alone, Grinch and many more.....but yes, Christmas Eve is always the wonderful White Christmas and Alasdair Sim A Christmas Carol.........I`m so soppy over all these movies.





Charade67 said:


> I'm wondering if I should get a white tree to make the ornaments stand out better.



Now you mention it, a white tree would work. And Janet`s suggestions of red bows and shiny bead garland would work too alongside what you already have.





macraven said:


> Charade, it is long waits for many things now due to the pandemic.
> I made a doctor appointment two months ago for a medical issue and earliest I could get is late April next year.
> 
> I’m still on a long list to see a dentist as a new patient for my other issue.
> Two long waits for different medical appointments for me drives me nuts.
> 
> Do show us the tree topper when you buy it.
> 
> Have you decided to go with the white tree and not green this year?
> 
> Whatever you choose will be lovely!
> 
> The KaPow ornament reminds me of Batman old tv show.
> 
> Hope all the homies are sleeping soundly and get up with a smile on their face in the morning.
> 
> Sweet dreams homies !




Yes Batman came to mind too when I saw the ornaments. Used to love that show as a kid........

Sweet dreams to you too mac.....hope you get a fabulous sleep.......





We sat up so late last night. We were watching the failed SpaceX test flight, but didn`t happen right at the last second. But, sat up watching some site Kyle found where some of the engineers and others were talking about the whole project.....we sat up far too late!!! Kyle looks fresh as a button this morning.....me, not so much lol.....

Kyle`s chair didn`t arrive yesterday, so will call TNT to see what happened......they`re usually very reliable, so not sure of the mix up as the website didn`t recognise our shipment number despite a note telling us it was out for delivery.....lol......gotta love technology.

Feel like scrambled egg whites this morning.......we had a drop off of 24 eggs yesterday, can`t get fresher than that.

Weather has to be dull and dark clouds today.....and around 38-40F all day. No real reason to go out, so will have another day in.......I am missing the planning of Christmas events whether it be get togethers or some of the charity events we are involved with. But, we do have a couple of meals out planned, just us of course.

Marinaded short ribs overnight, now they`re in the slow cooker where they`ll simmer all day.....creamy mash I think to go with them and chunky carrots.....

Time for wake up tea.......still so dark in the mornings...










































Happy Hump Day.......




​


----------



## Charade67

Woke up and can’t get back to sleep. I need to go back to the mountains.

I’m sticking with the green tree for now, but might look for a white one during the after Christmas sales.  I’ll also be looking for a new skirt for the big tree. I discovered that the one we have is starting  to come apart.

Yep, classic Batman is the look I was going for with those ornaments and ribbon. I think we have more Batman ornaments on the tree than anything else. I think Spiderman is second. I have another small tree the same size as the one I am using for the Superhero tree. I joked that we could make one tree Marvel and the other DC. Dh was all for that.

Today we are supposed to have sun and a high of 56. This was us 2 years ago.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a hump of a day it is.  I like the wine Wednesday, but the camel’s here to remind all, get over this hump day Wednesday, and with a few more nights, a Friday will be here.  Yay!

We are below freezing in temp, with a snow shower to start in the next hour.  Then it’s a cloudy and cool Wednesday.  Not even will see a 40 on the thermometer as the high.  Sigh. But a high weather system is lurking, and will chase all that cloudy cool air away, starting tomorrow.  Then we will happily be in the 50’s and a full, all day of sun.  I expect to see the sun streaming into my window.  Yeah, tomorrow.  Today, hoping to not see that predicted snow flurries to be falling shortly. And ah yes, not only below freezing temp, it’s before the sunrise, so very dark out. Pitch black.  Well, not really, all have lights on outside. 

Hope you got back to sleep Charade. Yeah, a white tree may show more, but I like the colors just as much with green. I think if you add the more white colored ribbon, it will pop more. Fun theme.

Yeah Mac, even without the virus, we always had a long time to wait for a doctor appointment.  Hope you can call back to see if earlier time due to cancellations. Hugs, as I hope you get the medical help you need sooner.

Routine week day, so tea it is. And ooh, also picked up a box of Tastykake butterscotch kind last night. I hope some is left. Goes well with tea. And since I got milk last night, a boring cereal will add to that. Woot! Hungry.

A most wonderful Wednesday.

  Good Morning homies.  And hello to Schumi and Charade and Mac.  Julie too, as she must be busy this morning.


----------



## keishashadow

Turning out to be a weird wednesday.  Might start to ride a camel vs car after this am’s rather hairy travel into town.  Cannot wait unti DS secures that new ride

We bailed but eldest DS’s family kept their plans for MCO after thanksgiving. He’s a road warrior, has traveled via air frequently throughout this whole mess.  They have been hosting large, extended xmas eve affair.  Sometimes in a venue, lately in their home.  This year they rented out a movie theater for showing of National Lampoon’s xmas movie.  We quickly declined after trying that out once this summer.   

Looks like that option will be taken out of their hands ala the sort of restrictions Lynne;s area has in place.   TBH, I welcome them.  Even with the light at the end of the tunnel, people really just aren’t getting this whether it’s covid fatigue or outright denial of our situation.   We were lucky until the September election stumping surge here.  Now, in the thick of things


 . 





Lynne G said:


> Yep, a BLTC. Cut the chicken breasts into size of bread, add some fresh fried bacon and fresh lettuce and tomatoes, and with pasta salad I made this morning, dinner has been served. Yum.
> 
> How we had no milk in the house, I don’t know. Was bought this weekend. So, out I went and got it, including some ice cream and buffalo dip. Think older one got into the dip already, and little one made a milkshake. Me, ice tea. And now on hot tea.


Yum, that sounds good.  Going to try to make my meatballs today, will do the sauce tomorrow.  Leftover beef roast today & some alternate menu item that hasn’t hit me yet


Charade67 said:


> I'm wondering if I should get a white tree to make the ornaments stand out better.


Good idea. DiL has a black one that sounded dreadful to me lol. It works nicely with her all disney tree


macraven said:


> The KaPow ornament reminds me of Batman old tv show.


Holy cow, you are right 


schumigirl said:


> Kyle`s chair didn`t arrive yesterday, so will call TNT to see what happened......they`re usually very reliable, so not sure of the mix up as the website didn`t recognise our shipment number despite a note telling us it was out for delivery.....lol......gotta love technology.


Delivery here is so delayed this season due to increase in online shopping.  Many major retailers only getting pickups a few days a week 


schumigirl said:


> Marinaded short ribs overnight, now they`re in the slow cooker where they`ll simmer all day.....creamy mash I think to go with them and chunky carrots.....


Another yum.


Lynne G said:


> And ooh, also picked up a box of Tastykake butterscotch kind last night. I hope some is left. Goes well with tea. And since I got milk last night, a boring cereal will add to that. Woot! Hungry.


Don’t like butterscotch (or coconut flakes) in general but think i’ll Make those layered bars with the condensed milk.  Need to find that recipe, oldie but a goodie & easy.

Have a great hump day all!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Keisha, our holidays have always been with extended family.  Thanksgiving was not, and I think Christmas will be just us too.  Yeah, one of my extended family members was going to travel with family right after Thanksgiving.  They cancelled days before.  As much as it’s killing me not to vacation for the holidays, I’m not going to chance it.  And while I cancelled my January cruise, the cruise line cancelled it months later.  I really don’t see cruising until 22 or even 23.  I do plan to see the Dark Side this end of next September, even if no HHN again.  I need that away time.  

And so breakfast was had, it’s bright out, but not sunny nor warm. And ack, still morning and ready for lunch break. Walk will be with my lighter winter jacket. And I see a little bit of snow flurries. Phew phew go away snow.

Tea, why yes, house feels a little cool.  DH growls too warm.  Um, no, if it’s good for me, that’s the temp it will be.  Priority, ya know.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Afternoon all. Yes Lynne we were up and out early this morning to the department store.  Wasn’t busy at our check in time but by the time we left the queues at tills were long.  Emma chose a purse and we got L a lovely pink fur coat for part of her birthday gifts (she will be 7 on the 17th).  Few other bits but not everything we wanted.

Nearly time for the school run.


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds like a productive time, Julie.  Glad Emma happily found the purse she wanted, and a nice birthday gift.  Guess another trip planned to get the rest of what you didn’t today.  

I like that the stores here are open a little earlier this time of year.  Not as many hours as in past holiday times, but I still like to take advantage of the earlier hour when I can.


----------



## Lynne G

Hard to see, but a nice snow shower happening:


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Turning out to be a weird wednesday.  Might start to ride a camel vs car after this am’s rather hairy travel into town.  Cannot wait unti DS secures that new ride
> 
> We bailed but eldest DS’s family kept their plans for MCO after thanksgiving. He’s a road warrior, has traveled via air frequently throughout this whole mess.  They have been hosting large, extended xmas eve affair.  Sometimes in a venue, lately in their home.  This year they rented out a movie theater for showing of National Lampoon’s xmas movie.  We quickly declined after trying that out once this summer.
> 
> Looks like that option will be taken out of their hands ala the sort of restrictions Lynne;s area has in place.   TBH, I welcome them.  Even with the light at the end of the tunnel, people really just aren’t getting this whether it’s covid fatigue or outright denial of our situation.   We were lucky until the September election stumping surge here.  Now, in the thick of things
> 
> View attachment 542920
> .
> Yum, that sounds good.  Going to try to make my meatballs today, will do the sauce tomorrow.  Leftover beef roast today & some alternate menu item that hasn’t hit me yet
> 
> Good idea. DiL has a black one that sounded dreadful to me lol. It works nicely with her all disney tree
> 
> Holy cow, you are right
> 
> Delivery here is so delayed this season due to increase in online shopping.  Many major retailers only getting pickups a few days a week
> 
> Another yum.
> 
> Don’t like butterscotch (or coconut flakes) in general but think i’ll Make those layered bars with the condensed milk.  Need to find that recipe, oldie but a goodie & easy.
> 
> Have a great hump day all!




Oh yes, hope the new ride is sooner rather than later......

You don`t like coconut???? How`d I not know that!!  Love it.....tomorrow I`m making a no bake goodie with condensed milk, coconut and something else that you mould, freeze, then dip in chocolate and butter you`ve melted in a bain marie....they freeze really well.....and another that Canadians call Moose farts.....they are delicious, all no bake and will keep them for the Christmas week....anything with condensed milk works though!

Our deliveries are doing ok. No long waits for anything although Royal Mail aren`t doing brilliantly with us right now. No wonder folks are using firms like TNT and Fedex more often. Chair came today just before lunch, there was a mix up apparently. 

Yes, folks seem to be forgetting we still have to be careful....and yes, we had marches from anti mask groups over here and dreadful pictures of masses of shoppers outside Harrods at the weekend. You couldn`t pay me enough to wander round shops right now. 



Yes, Lynne that is indeed snow. Very pretty looking.





New lockers have now opened up at Forbidden Journey today....they look fabulous.....you can find them anywhere on most sites with pictures.

Still waiting to see if the SpaceX test launch will go ahead tonight....they have today or tomorrow cleared for it. Another late-ish night watching.....

Short Ribs were very nice tonight. They are very filling as they are so dense. They are so worth the long cooking time. 

And another lazy night ahead. I think next week is our first meal out for a while, not since lockdown has stopped have we gone out, but we have a few meals planned starting next week. Least I`ll have my hair done, got my appointment for Friday morning.....as usual, hair needs a good cut.


----------



## schumigirl

Well, SpaceX had 2 minutes to go when they suddenly stopped the countdown and released the propellant from Starship.....no test. They can do a turnaround in maybe 45 minutes, but not sure of the exact issue yet......

There`s 2 hours left today or they have tomorrow......looks like they might try again tonight.

Sorry, that really is Something about nothing if you have no interest in SpaceX as we do......

Time for a cup of tea.....


----------



## macraven

You said you fixed short ribs tonight.
Where is my plate?

Short ribs is like a cousin to bbq ribs in a way...

I’m fixing pork steaks for dinner.
How many plates do I need to set up at the table?

Come on over!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@schumigirl we were glad we waited for the SpaceX to take off - spectacular.  Apparently pleased with what they got and although a shock to us that it burnt up on landing it’s all data they need.

Off to bed now! Night all x


----------



## Lynne G

Good night Schumi and Julie. Midnight, so hope you are both fast asleep

No meat here tonight.  Cheese ravioli.  Yum.  Fresh so only need about 5 minutes to cook. My kind of meal.  Easy.  Red sauce and alfredo sauce, as older one somehow does not like red sauce.

And so, evening tea for me too.



A happy night light for all the homies. Stay under those covers, another cool night. But if you need to raid the cookie jar, don’t stub your toes.

And toes, hope Robo’s toe is healing done now, and no pain for you too.  Good thoughts that this finds you healthier.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Another long day, but I think I am almost caught up at work.  This is what this week has felt like. 



I had an extended lunch hour today and did a little shopping. I found the "Batman" sounds ribbon. I also picked up the last couple of gifts for B and dh, and also got a new tree topper. 
 I need to pick up a few gift cards and then I think I am done with my shopping. 



Lynne G said:


> We are below freezing in temp, with a snow shower to start in the next hour.


 How much snow did you get? We are supposed to have wam temps for the next few days, but might get some snow next week on my birthday. 



keishashadow said:


> Looks like that option will be taken out of their hands ala the sort of restrictions Lynne;s area has in place. TBH, I welcome them. Even with the light at the end of the tunnel, people really just aren’t getting this whether it’s covid fatigue or outright denial of our situation. We were lucky until the September election stumping surge here. Now, in the thick of things


 Our governor is supposed to make an announcement tomorrow.  I have a feeling he will increase restrictions. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Emma chose a purse and we got L a lovely pink fur coat for part of her birthday gifts (she will be 7 on the 17th).


 Happy early birthday to her. The best people were born in December. Not that I'm biased or anything. 



schumigirl said:


> tomorrow I`m making a no bake goodie with condensed milk, coconut and something else that you mould, freeze, then dip in chocolate and butter you`ve melted in a bain marie....they freeze really well.....


 Oooh, that sounds really good. I like coconut with chocolate. 



Lynne G said:


> A happy night light for all the homies.


Cute!

Ugh, dh has Battlebots on the TV. I think I need to go find a book or something.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I’m ready for it to be Friday, Charade.  Sounds like a successful shopping trip.  Snow was just a dusting where I am, and with warmer weather and full sun tomorrow, snow on the grass areas will disappear.  

Ooh, getting to that time I say lights out, well for DH and I. Kids will be up later than us. Though older still has classes tomorrow, and little one has two finals tomorrow. So should be a more quiet house tomorrow.

   Night all.


----------



## macraven

No snow for me today
It was 61 and will be warmer tomorrow.
Night time it’s the usual big drop in the temperature.
It’s cold.

Lynne, you need to start training to be one
of the night owls.

Expect to see you here December 31 at midnight to help ring in the New Year.

Hope all the homies are doing fine.
I’ll return at midnight to make sure all are tucked in for the night.


----------



## schumigirl

mac......short ribs were so good! That thickened gravy that come with it is so moreish.....you want to stop eating......but.......well you know.......next time we`ll set a plate. Yes they are like family from your type of ribs. I`d rather be eating them if I`m honest.......Bubbalous would do nicely right now......

It`s cold here too now....it`s 38F, although it`s just 7am....but feels like 32F apparently.....no real difference that low! 

We`ll be here at midnight NYE.....well, our NYE which is dinner for most of you......



Charade.....I`ll pop a picture in of the coconut balls when I do them, although they`re more like discs as they`re easier to store in containers that way.....they are lush! We have a thing called a bounty bar over here......it`s kinda like that. Shopping sounds as if it was a success.....hope you`re happy with the ribbon and topper.......


realfood, yes, it was interesting to watch, not an unexpected explosion though. They were prepared for it to explode at any time. 7 more of them ready and waiting with more on the production line.






Another late one last night.....we need to stop sitting up listening to aeronautic engineers......fascinating though! SpaceX are doing an amazing job and it was surprisingly a succesful test as it flipped where it was supposed to and that was the highest it has reached so far....they are addictive to watch.

Grocery shopping this morning, although not sure we need an awful lot, more fresh products and the usual household stuff. Will pop into our pharmacy tomorrow after hairdo and top up some more Christmas Yankee Candles, they have a fair old range in there as well as gorgeous little gift ideas that are quite nice, and it`s righ next to my hair salon.

No idea what`s for food today at all......it`s a little early to plan. 








































Thirsty Thursday..........​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Only grocery home delivery I could get for today was a four hour one - just confirmed it will come in last hour 12-1 so as it’s a beautiful morning we are going to get out for a walk as soon as school run done.

Only other stop today to collect something from Toolstation for Kev.

Yes @schumi our group for watching said expecting it could blow up snd all were pleased with data collected.

So hoping all wake to a peaceful Thursday.  Catch up later.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Only grocery home delivery I could get for today was a four hour one - just confirmed it will come in last hour 12-1 so as it’s a beautiful morning we are going to get out for a walk as soon as school run done.
> 
> Only other stop today to collect something from Toolstation for Kev.
> 
> Yes @schumi our group for watching said expecting it could blow up snd all were pleased with data collected.
> 
> So hoping all wake to a peaceful Thursday.  Catch up later.



Yep, it was impressive. I can see why some watching would be shocked, but those guys know what they’re doing. No matter where it exploded, it was still a success taking off, levelling, turning and getting 8 miles up. Mars is getting ever closer every day. 

Enjoy your walk......we have dull and drab weather today, so after grocery shopping to Sainsbury’s I doubt we’ll go far apart from the seafront to get some fish from the guy down there........never know what we’ll get there. 




Ended up having croissants and marmalade this morning.....the simplest of breakfasts but so nice.

Got some zoom chats planned today and over the weekend......so many friends we are missing. I think two have booked a table at the same restaurant as us next week, hope we’re sat in the same section so although we’ll still be social distancing, we’ll still see them. 

Hope everyone has a lovely Thursday........


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, above freezing this morning.  Snow is gone, and a very sunny day to happen.  

And am thirsty this Thursday. Yay! Tea for me.

Julie, hope your order came already, as closer to noon you are.

Schumi, always enjoy hearing about your baking and cooking.  Sometimes have to look up what you mention.  We have different names for some, and some I am not familiar with.  I like most sweets, including coconut as an ingredient.  Will still be doing my cookie baking weekend, but next weekend, not this coming one.  The house will smell good for hours.  Looking forward to it.  


Yep, Mac, on a Friday and Saturday night, you may see me join the night owl crew. Depends on how tired I am, and what is on the screen.

A perfect Thirsty Thursday to you all.

Yeah, none of those butterscotch items survived, so boring breakfast like Schumi.  But mine is cereal.


Be good, off to hope there is enough cereal for me.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all.  Should be busy day here, will be out of it for a few days after the general anesthesia tomorrow.  Some people bounce right back, me, I tend to be a blithering idiot (yes, more than usual  for a day or two.  Funny how the meds hit people differently.

Anyway, so much in way of housework has lapsed since last week, don’t want to see it build up ever more.  Mess looks worse in xmas tree lights 


Lynne G said:


> I really don’t see cruising until 22 or even 23. I do plan to see the Dark Side this end of next September, even if no HHN again. I need that away time.


I was hoping ‘22 but surely not going to book anything nonrefundable

SWA released schedule, i need to book for May & July but rates look approx 30% higher.  Flight schedules are ambitious in number.  Expect them to be scaled back to one or two a day again.





Realfoodfans said:


> we got L a lovely pink fur coat for part of her birthday gifts (she will be 7 on the 17th). Few other bits but not everything we wanted.


Seriously, what little girl wouldn’t want a pink, fur, coat!


schumigirl said:


> and another that Canadians call Moose farts.....they are delicious, all no bake and will keep them for the Christmas week....anything with condensed milk works though!


Um, if you say so lol.  I enjoy taste of coconut in a long, cool drink but it’s a textural thing for me that has me avoiding it typically in baked goods.

My eyeballs fell out of my head when I saw the grocery wanted $10 a pound for shelled walnuts, pieces no less!  Will table that bar cookie for now.


schumigirl said:


> Still waiting to see if the SpaceX test launch will go ahead tonight....they have today or tomorrow cleared for it. Another late-ish night watching.....


Sometimes I think non-US citizens have more than interest in the space program


macraven said:


> Short ribs is like a cousin to bbq ribs in a way...


Hmmm, kissing cousins?  No moo’ing


Realfoodfans said:


> Apparently pleased with what they got and although a shock to us that it burnt up on landing it’s all data they need.


That’s elon’s Story and he’s sticking to it lol.  making lemonade me thinks, do hope it didn’t set them back and they will be able to build on their mistakes.  At least no lives lost


Realfoodfans said:


> Only grocery home delivery I could get for today was a four hour one - just confirmed it will come in last hour 12-1 so as it’s a beautiful morning we are going to get out for a walk as soon as school run done.


Lucky you, here it’s akin to winning a lottery to get either a pickup or delivery again...that’s trying at the opening of the schedule which tends to be up to 4 days in advance.


----------



## Lynne G

Well wishes Keisha.  I hope you have the most successful surgery.  Take your time, and rest.  No need to rush recovery.  Hey, Christmas is not for several more weeks, so plenty of time to relax now, as all will be ready when the jolly man comes.  Hugs, as no fun at all.  You are always welcome to call or text.  Will be sending that healing mummy dust across the state to you.  

And so, that cereal is not cutting it. Already thinking what for lunch. Sigh.


----------



## Lynne G

Was taking a peak at what Amazon has on sale today, and think this is what I could give Schumi:



Yep, a wine glass holder for the shower/bath.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@keishashadow will be thinking of you tomorrow. I’m not good either with anaesthesia (even Diprivan that I was involved with at work) and have to have anti-emetic pre-op.  Take it easy and take care of yourself.  

Nice walk and a few chats with other dog walkers round a mere not far from us.  Louie had to get in the water which others were surprised at in the cold weather!  He had to have a quick shower when we got home.



Came home and baked cheese scones for our lunch and a pastry case for a tart tomorrow.  Was going to do a cherry cake but remembered J is baking cupcakes today at school so that will be enough.  Found some “elf” frosting which comes out like candy cane - he loved that idea!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Good luck tomorrow @keishashadow! Hope all goes well for you and speedy recovery. 

We have an unseasonably warm day slated for today - high of 52! In our sunroom/porch it will get nice and toasty so plan to work from there today before the snow hits this weekend. We are almost to the weekend!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, above freezing this morning.  Snow is gone, and a very sunny day to happen.
> 
> And am thirsty this Thursday. Yay! Tea for me.
> 
> Julie, hope your order came already, as closer to noon you are.
> 
> Schumi, always enjoy hearing about your baking and cooking.  Sometimes have to look up what you mention.  We have different names for some, and some I am not familiar with.  I like most sweets, including coconut as an ingredient.  Will still be doing my cookie baking weekend, but next weekend, not this coming one.  The house will smell good for hours.  Looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> Yep, Mac, on a Friday and Saturday night, you may see me join the night owl crew. Depends on how tired I am, and what is on the screen.
> 
> A perfect Thirsty Thursday to you all.
> 
> Yeah, none of those butterscotch items survived, so boring breakfast like Schumi.  But mine is cereal.
> 
> 
> Be good, off to hope there is enough cereal for me.




Hey I thought my breakfast was lovely!! 




keishashadow said:


> Hey all.  Should be busy day here, will be out of it for a few days after the general anesthesia tomorrow.  Some people bounce right back, me, I tend to be a blithering idiot (yes, more than usual  for a day or two.  Funny how the meds hit people differently.
> 
> Anyway, so much in way of housework has lapsed since last week, don’t want to see it build up ever more.  Mess looks worse in xmas tree lights
> 
> I was hoping ‘22 but surely not going to book anything nonrefundable
> 
> SWA released schedule, i need to book for May & July but rates look approx 30% higher.  Flight schedules are ambitious in number.  Expect them to be scaled back to one or two a day again.
> Seriously, what little girl wouldn’t want a pink, fur, coat!
> 
> Um, if you say so lol.  I enjoy taste of coconut in a long, cool drink but it’s a textural thing for me that has me avoiding it typically in baked goods.
> 
> My eyeballs fell out of my head when I saw the grocery wanted $10 a pound for shelled walnuts, pieces no less!  Will table that bar cookie for now.
> 
> Sometimes I think non-US citizens have more than interest in the space program
> 
> Hmmm, kissing cousins?  No moo’ing
> 
> That’s elon’s Story and he’s sticking to it lol.  making lemonade me thinks, do hope it didn’t set them back and they will be able to build on their mistakes.  At least no lives lost
> 
> Lucky you, here it’s akin to winning a lottery to get either a pickup or delivery again...that’s trying at the opening of the schedule which tends to be up to 4 days in advance.




I think you may be right with the SpaceX stuff.......when I did the NASA visit in the trip report, I was told "someone" thought it was the most boring thing they`d ever read.....and the reason was, no one cared about all that.....utter tosh!!! I do think many folks do have an interest, just maybe not as much as us......looking back at the NASA pages, it was detailed but each to their own......I liked it.....

Yes, they have a production line of those rockets waiting to do many more tests......quite splendid to see how much they do.

Oh yes, I can think of one or two lovely cocktails with coconut in....mmmmmm! 

Oh I did laugh when my friends little granddaughter said about the moose things, Aunty Carole, we can`t call them that...thats a rude word.....lol...so we call them Reindeer balls she`s 4.

Your house can wait.......bet it`s not too bad either.





Lynne G said:


> Was taking a peak at what Amazon has on sale today, and think this is what I could give Schumi:
> View attachment 543058
> 
> 
> Yep, a wine glass holder for the shower/bath.



Oh someone got me one of those years ago....it`s sparkly, almost looks like glass instead of plastic.......never used it. But, I know someone who does! 



So, I made three batches of the coconut treats......I like these recipes but his quantities are way off. I had noticed this from the cherry marshmallow treats.......so I used way less coconut than was asked for in the recipe, and I barely had enough chocolate melted to coat them. We have loads of large bars of dairy milk and galaxy in the house, so wouldn`t have been a problem.

Again, they look very rustic.......(code for messy ) but I am going to say they are completely delicious and so sweet, soft and gooey with the condensed milk and coconut as a filling, so one is more than enough at a time.

I have about 40 of them frozen and will leave four of these out and freeze the rest for over the festive season when one will look for something sweet and delicious.....











I think a pot of tea is necessary to go with these.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh more lovely balls from Schumi.  Ooh, they sound delicious.  Yep, anything with chocolate and coconut, yum.  Hehe, yeah, I am sure wine glass holders can be placed almost anywhere. And yeah, my cereal was tasty, but not as nice as your breakfast.  I’d like a croissant with some butter now.  

Now a tea mug is in my hand. Now that’s a holder I am fine with.  LoL   And needs a refill, so off a go.


----------



## macraven

Keisha you are on the top of my prayer list for tomorrow’s surgery.

it will go fine and will be over before you know it.

hugs!


----------



## macraven

Schumi do you overnight those delightful sweets to homies?

If so, put me on the list!
They look scrumptious.


----------



## keishashadow

Carole - literally, my DR table is buried in amazon boxes.  Waiting for the mr to tear them open this weekend for me.   Driving the ‘lil crazy but really nothing for her in the anyway.  Keep catching her shaking them lol



Lynne G said:


> Hugs, as no fun at all. You are always welcome to call or text. Will be sending that healing mummy dust across the state to you.


Aw, thanks.  This is my reward for being frugal & working in the various tune ups I need after meeting my annual insurance deductible. Lol


Realfoodfans said:


> I’m not good either with anaesthesia (even Diprivan that I was involved with at work) and have to have anti-emetic pre-op. Take it easy and take care of yourself.


I was told a sensitivity of sorts can run in families. My mom aways took forever to come out of General anesthesia. 

This one should be easy sort, just iv type.  Hope not another dry socket which i think made everything worse last go-round.  Must be quicker in duration as I only had to sign life away for half the meds & time span re the person’s services .  Will deem that a good thing.  

Mac this time around I plan on taking any & all pain relief the dr doles out as scheduled.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi do you overnight those delightful sweets to homies?
> 
> If so, put me on the list!
> They look scrumptious.



Top of the list mac........ 






keishashadow said:


> Carole - literally, my DR table is buried in amazon boxes.  Waiting for the mr to tear them open this weekend for me.   Driving the ‘lil crazy but really nothing for her in the anyway.  Keep catching her shaking them lol
> 
> 
> Aw, thanks.  This is my reward for being frugal & working in the various tune ups I need after meeting my annual insurance deductible. Lol
> 
> I was told a sensitivity of sorts can run in families. My mom aways took forever to come out of General anesthesia.
> 
> This one should be easy sort, just iv type.  Hope not another dry socket which i think made everything worse last go-round.  Must be quicker in duration as I only had to sign life away for half the meds & time span re the person’s services .  Will deem that a good thing.
> 
> Mac this time around I plan on taking any & all pain relief the dr doles out as scheduled.




lol....oh I can imagine the little one....they`re so funny! I have a husband who would be doing that with boxes....and he has no excuse! 

You`ll do fine tomorrow....and glad to hear you`ll accept all that`s given to you for pain!! We`ll be checking you know.....




I did laugh earlier....my friend who got her new dog`s brother last week, brought him round and stayed on the driveway while I met the new dog, George.....he is adorable like his sister Poppy.......and almost took off like a rocket when he saw a rabbit in the trees! But, she caught him.

Anyway, I had an appointment for a cut and blow dry tomorrow, decided I could leave getting the highlights till January.....until my wonderful friend who is as honest as day, said.....oh you`ll be so glad to get your highlights done tomorrow, look at your roots  I love my friends!!!

I was also straight on to the salon to change my appointment to highlights and cut and blow dry.......my friend Felicity laughed her socks off when I feigned insult at her comment.....lol.....


----------



## Realfoodfans

keishashadow said:


> I was told a sensitivity of sorts can run in families. My mom aways took forever to come out of General anesthesia.


Also when J has anaesthesia we have been concerned he does not go under “normally” and last time for his big op Em said he suddenly sat bolt upright which was a shock.  Only this week she read an article that explains people with his disability often are difficult to sedate! Yet nobody at the children’s hospital he saw seemed to be aware of it so she will print that off for his folder should he need it again.


----------



## Lynne G

Chag urim sameach.

May all enjoy the first night of Hanukkah and not stub a toe when you may need the loo or sneakily eat the kid’s gelt.  

Decided to make mac and cheese, with some chicken pieces and orange pepper pieces to add to it.  Was thinking of making chicken and vegetables with rice and make it Chinese style, but no one was feeling it. Hence, pasta and cheese, yep.  Easy enough too.  

Julie, how scary for Emma to see J react like that.

Keisha, I hope you will be resting. And yes, take all the pain pills you need. 

Could see quite the number of stars tonight, clear sky.  Cool out though.  

Have a good night homies.


----------



## macraven

Keisha, you will be fine for surgery tomorrow!
Prayers that all goes fine and no oops happens.

Don’t expect to see you here until you feel comfortable.
Two surgeries in a short time is a lot to go through, but you’ll be all healed up soon.

Sending you hugs from all of us here.


----------



## Charade67

A quick good night post. Almost the end of a very long week. Tomorrow I have lists of errands to run. I think I have just one more gift to get and then I am done. 

I got a message tonight through my Ancestry account. A woman asked me if I knew how we were related. I gave her some family names and discovered that we are distant cousins. Our grandmothers were sisters. 

Keisha - Good luck tomorrow. I, fortunately, have never had a problems with anesthesia. Dh had a procedure just before the pandemic started. I had no idea that he had never been put completely under. He later confessed that he was really scared. Fortunately, he had a really nice nurse who helped keep him calm.

Going to try to get some sleep. Lots to do tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

Charade
Good night, sleep tight, don’t let any bed bugs bite

If they do, get a shoe and beat them till they are black and blue

My mom was not good for telling us kids when we were  young, bedtime stories.

but she would always say what I wrote above when she told us good night.

Hope you finish your errands and shopping tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Keisha, you will be fine for surgery tomorrow!
> Prayers that all goes fine and no oops happens.
> 
> Don’t expect to see you here until you feel comfortable.
> Two surgeries in a short time is a lot to go through, but you’ll be all healed up soon.
> 
> Sending you hugs from all of us here.



Absolutely......Keisha is very special to us........have already sent her good wishes, but nothing wrong with extra good wishes.....





Charade67 said:


> A quick good night post. Almost the end of a very long week. Tomorrow I have lists of errands to run. I think I have just one more gift to get and then I am done.
> 
> I got a message tonight through my Ancestry account. A woman asked me if I knew how we were related. I gave her some family names and discovered that we are distant cousins. Our grandmothers were sisters.
> 
> Keisha - Good luck tomorrow. I, fortunately, have never had a problems with anesthesia. Dh had a procedure just before the pandemic started. I had no idea that he had never been put completely under. He later confessed that he was really scared. Fortunately, he had a really nice nurse who helped keep him calm.
> 
> Going to try to get some sleep. Lots to do tomorrow.




It`s a lovely feeling being done for Christmas.......hope you get your errands done in a timely fashion today. 

How lovely to find some relatives! I`ve never done the ancestry thing, but I have a lot of cousins and some of them have done it......I`ll say their finds have been interesting......lol......




Today has to be a foul day. Right now the wind is high and looks like we won`t be seeing the sun much today. 

But, hair salon this morning for my apparently dreadful roots.......lol.....once that`s done, will pop into the pharmacy and pick up some more Yankee Candles......we have scented candles on constantly now it`s the festive season. And maybe pop in and check the btchers order for Christmas. It`s not as big as previous years as we don`t have any Boxing Day bash, but we`ll get a fair few things from him. 

Christmas movies began in earnest last night, so one a night and a couple in the afternoons from now till Christmas most days. 

Enjoying a cup of tea in the kitchen, too early for breakfast which I think will be croissants and marmalade again, have to leave quite early as I have the first appointment at 8.30 this morning. Think I`ll get about two inches cut off today, it has got quite long again. 







































Have a good one........​


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Charade
> Good night, sleep tight, don’t let any bed bugs bite
> 
> If they do, get a shoe and beat them till they are black and blue
> 
> My mom was not good for telling us kids when we were  young, bedtime stories.
> 
> but she would always say what I wrote above when she told us good night.
> 
> Hope you finish your errands and shopping tomorrow.



Never heard that bed bugs line before......lol.....


----------



## Lynne G

Eek, Mac.  Never heard that saying, but I guess my mom just said good night.

Sounds like a nice morning for you, Schumi. Little one has been lighting candles in the evenings lately. Makes the house smell nice. Enjoy being a shorter length, hi-lighted blonde. And yes, even though our governor again gave limits for indoor gatherings, I still placed a butcher order too, as I am sure many still want to cook.

Ah yes, enjoying some tea.  And yes, 



Woot!

Off to have that bowl of cereal.  

And yeah,


Double Woot!

Keisha, I hope all goes exceedingly well today.  Sending good thoughts and well wishes. Gentle hugs too.  

A fabulous Friday.  Good Morning homies!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Happy Friday all.  Thinking of Keisha today.  Out early and collected new glasses.  Decided not to wear them while walking through town as I remember having to hold onto the wall first time I chose varifocal.  

Then to hairdresser and took him his Christmas present. He has become a friend over the last 20 years and has sometimes struggled on his own during lockdown so I’ve told him to call round the week the children are away for lunch. Mental health is really a problem for so many now.

I called into church on my way to pick up some take out hot chocolate as Kev was picking me up to drive to our favourite garden centre where I got my brother and SIL a gift card.  They go there often and can use it for lunch if they like.

I have made a quiche and cooked some of our Mediterranean lamb sausage so as just us two I won’t need to cook anymore today.  So feet up with a cold drink now and warm dog asleep on my knee.  Kev is working in the garage but will be joining me soon for a good movie watch.

Weather has been nice but clouding over now so all Christmas lights are on and candles lit - candle watching is very relaxing!


----------



## mckennarose

Stopping by to say hello!  I've wound up being busier than usual as sales in my shop have gone way up due to the holidays, so it's keeping me busy.  I'm not complaining, it's a blessing!

Things are ok here; not thrilled about the new restrictions by the governor, but most of them don't affect us anyway.  We don't eat in restaurants (haven't since March!), we don't go to bars and we don't have any little kids still in dance, sports, etc.  Youngest is on Holiday break and we will be braving Sam's club today.  I heard yesterday that after the Gov announced his restrictions that one store near us ran out of meats last night?  I hope it's not going to be the same craziness as the Spring!  I was planning on grocery shopping anyway today for my normal things so we'll see if there's any change in how people are shopping.  I also have a few more odds and ends for Christmas presents that I want to finish today or tomorrow.

I have my next medication jab today.... so far so good.  I had a slight injection site reaction that cleared up so we're going to watch this one.  I'll do my thigh this time to see if there's a difference.

Hope everyone is well....


----------



## Lynne G

Hi Julie, thought you were busy this morning.  Aww, give Louie a pet for me.  Typical winter time, where sunset is early and sunrise is later.  

Hey, McK. Yeah, I don’t think any grocery type stores have been fully stocked since the Spring shutdown. Thankfully, have not had issue buying meats. Did not check the meat area in my Sam’s last night. Just dropped in there for a few things, including finding the brand of paper towels my sister was looking for. And yep, have not ate inside any restaurant since the first shutdown. And not going to any time soon, either.

So ready for lunch, for some reason.  And, with final for little one this afternoon, and older one’s class is not until closer to lunchtime, quiet enough.  DH ran out to do some errands for me, as he took day off to also do some things for him too.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@mckennarose glad your injections are going well.  Shopping is like a military operation sometimes now.  I’ve got local butchers order in and we can go to our farm shop for veg.  It’s more things like dips etc so I’m stocking up on garlic, cream cheese etc to make some of my own. I do not want to be shopping at all during the week before Christmas while we have the children.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.....yes,we always have candles burning in our home, I do especially love some YK Christmas scents, I bought some more today that should keep us going till after the holidays now.




mrose......so good to see you! Yes heard your State was heading back into restrictions again. Folks can go crazy with food purchases at times like this. We’re fine over here in the UK thankfully.......even through our most recent lockdown, no meat or any other kind of shortages. And good luck with the shopping.....its nice to be done.

Good luck with the jags.....can’t be pleasant, but sounds as though you’re doing ok with it. Don’t be a stranger mrose......





Had the nicest day in the end. Got my hair done early and then we decided to go out for lunch a splaces we like are doing an excellent job with distancing and adherence to covid regulations, so we`re happy to be eating out in certain places. Tom called our local place we used to meet everyone on a Wednesday for lunch, and they had reservations available. So had a lovely light lunch and then went to my friends place who has the new dog and we spent time outside and went and had a look at her horses. Beautiful animals but I’m a little wary of them. However they do seem gentle enough. And the dogs were fun too.....I do like dogs, but not enough to get one of our own.

She did notice I had highlights put in after her comment yesterday....lol......came back home and called my niece and had a lovely chat with her......

Then another call from one of those darn ambulance chasing lawyers.....no I do NOT want to claim money.......

Decided to get some takeout later. Lunch wasn’t huge and being out in the fresh air this afternoon will help the appetite......lol.....any excuse. So think Pizzas later tonight with our next Christmas movie.

And that’s Friday night sorted.


----------



## mckennarose

I got nearly everything done today so I'm ready to hibernate for the next two weeks before Christmas.  My concern was how long the lines will be starting tomorrow since retail capacity will be at 50%.



Lynne G said:


> Hey, McK. Yeah, I don’t think any grocery type stores have been fully stocked since the Spring shutdown. Thankfully, have not had issue buying meats. Did not check the meat area in my Sam’s last night.


Well Sam's had meats, so no shortage there.  But the toilet paper and paper towel aisles were nearly bare.  It didn't seem to be unusually packed compared to other times.  The restaurants we passed did seem packed!  I guess everyone is eating out the last day they can before they close tonight at 12:01.


Realfoodfans said:


> @mckennarose glad your injections are going well. Shopping is like a military operation sometimes now.


Thanks, and yes it is like a military operation now!  Hubby was off today and between him, me and our youngest, we split up and conquered our list!  
The cases in our county are steadily going up around 300 per day, but our town is still not as bad as it was in the Spring when we got hit hard.  
For the most part, the people we know or hear of having it are recovering well.  One of my dd's friends father died of it after Thanksgiving.  He was in the hospital for heart surgery and contracted it there and couldn't recover.


schumigirl said:


> mrose......so good to see you!


Thank you!


schumigirl said:


> Yes heard your State was heading back into restrictions again. Folks can go crazy with food purchases at times like this. We’re fine over here in the UK thankfully.......even through our most recent lockdown, no meat or any other kind of shortages. And good luck with the shopping.....its nice to be done.


I'm glad things are good there.  Are you done with the most recent lockdown?  Ours will last until Jan. 4th.  They don't want anyone out during Christmas and New Years.  One bar we passed on the way home was already packed!


schumigirl said:


> Good luck with the jags.....can’t be pleasant, but sounds as though you’re doing ok with it. Don’t be a stranger mrose......


I have to say that today's jab in the thigh did hurt A LOT more than than the stomach ones.  Humira burns!  I was trying to stay away from my stomach today to keep an eye out for any post injection site reaction.

Getting ready to watch the new Mandalorian episode!


----------



## macraven

Mrose 
Humira!
Hope you do better on it than I did.
It’s a tough drug for some peeps

Shots in the stomach hurt less
Pinch your skin together real tight and do that injection there.

Sounds like you are about ready for Christmas.
Your main set up is done now.
What is your Christmas meal plan?
Will it be gobble gobble ?

How are all the other homies doing today?
Getting things in order for Christmas ..and hoping for a white snow filled one?

I have seen my share of snow to last a lifetime.
But share your pictures with us so we can ooh and aah if you do get a white Christmas this year.

Hope all the homies have a great weekend!
It’s 5:00 and the work day is about over for many.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@mckennarose so sad the gentleman died in those circumstances.  The family must be devastated.

Mac I think this will be a different Christmas for most.  We will hold on to any element of enjoyment, family and peace that we can find. I think that’s why I’m struggling a bit with it all.  We can’t make everything right and that’s always been my “job”.

Kev has plans to do some tiling upstairs tomorrow so as an empty house I think I may do some wrapping. Later in the day my DIL is going to do my nails for me. Ironic we should not visit but as she has a salon room I can go for my nails.

Hope everyone is heading into a lovely weekend.


----------



## Lynne G

Burgers on grill as close to 60 out.  Woot!


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> I got nearly everything done today so I'm ready to hibernate for the next two weeks before Christmas.  My concern was how long the lines will be starting tomorrow since retail capacity will be at 50%.
> 
> 
> Well Sam's had meats, so no shortage there.  But the toilet paper and paper towel aisles were nearly bare.  It didn't seem to be unusually packed compared to other times.  The restaurants we passed did seem packed!  I guess everyone is eating out the last day they can before they close tonight at 12:01.
> 
> Thanks, and yes it is like a military operation now!  Hubby was off today and between him, me and our youngest, we split up and conquered our list!
> The cases in our county are steadily going up around 300 per day, but our town is still not as bad as it was in the Spring when we got hit hard.
> For the most part, the people we know or hear of having it are recovering well.  One of my dd's friends father died of it after Thanksgiving.  He was in the hospital for heart surgery and contracted it there and couldn't recover.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I'm glad things are good there.  Are you done with the most recent lockdown?  Ours will last until Jan. 4th.  They don't want anyone out during Christmas and New Years.  One bar we passed on the way home was already packed!
> 
> I have to say that today's jab in the thigh did hurt A LOT more than than the stomach ones.  Humira burns!  I was trying to stay away from my stomach today to keep an eye out for any post injection site reaction.
> 
> Getting ready to watch the new Mandalorian episode!



Our lockdown is over, and all areas are in tiers depending on numbers......accuracy is questionable to say the least. Tiers can change at any time if numbers rise. We’re doing ok here as restaurants are open right or wrong. Some areas they are all closed except for take out. We’re comfortable eating out and have been doing so since this started. Only in places we know are playing by the rules. Sadly too many businesses won’t make it through.

Hopefully people won’t have large get togethers over Christmas and New Year, that’ll help. Sadly I think many still plan to do that ignoring advice not to. 

That sounds very painful.....have to admit, the thought of a jab in the stomach makes me queasy......when I saw the scars (although tiny) from my keyhole gallbladder surgery, I almost passed out! Freaks me out a little.......but, hope it eases for you.......





macraven said:


> Mrose
> Humira!
> Hope you do better on it than I did.
> It’s a tough drug for some peeps
> 
> Shots in the stomach hurt less
> Pinch your skin together real tight and do that injection there.
> 
> Sounds like you are about ready for Christmas.
> Your main set up is done now.
> What is your Christmas meal plan?
> Will it be gobble gobble ?
> 
> How are all the other homies doing today?
> Getting things in order for Christmas ..and hoping for a white snow filled one?
> 
> I have seen my share of snow to last a lifetime.
> But share your pictures with us so we can ooh and aah if you do get a white Christmas this year.
> 
> Hope all the homies have a great weekend!
> It’s 5:00 and the work day is about over for many.



Almost bed time for me.......and yes, I do like to look at pictures of snow scenes.......but not be in them......I could cope with snow on Christmas Day if it was gone the next day.......





Watched Die Hard tonight......yipee ki ay........

Now it has to be Die Hard 2 tomorrow night......I don’t like the rest of them, so will stop at the 2nd.

Big shout out to our Keisha.........

Bacon in the morning mac.......plenty of it........


----------



## mckennarose

macraven said:


> Mrose
> Humira!
> Hope you do better on it than I did.
> It’s a tough drug for some peeps


I'm cautiously hopeful about it working.  I hate the "big gun" meds.... The ones that can really hurt you, but I'm running out of options.  I think I told you methotrexate was really bad for me and I'm allergic to plaquenil.  Fingers crossed it can stop some of the joint deterioration.
Why did you have to to off it?


macraven said:


> Shots in the stomach hurt less
> Pinch your skin together real tight and do that injection there.


It definitely hurts less in the stomach.  I have a large appendix scar (from the days before they did laparoscopic surgery) so I have to stay two inches from that and it limits where I can inject on the right side of my belly.  The thigh definitely was painful!


macraven said:


> Sounds like you are about ready for Christmas.
> Your main set up is done now.
> What is your Christmas meal plan?
> Will it be gobble gobble ?


I will make some traditional Italian Christmas Eve dishes for my dad. My parents are not coming due to covid precautions,  but I'm still making them dinner. I'm not sure about Christmas day yet.


Realfoodfans said:


> @mckennarose so sad the gentleman died in those circumstances. The family must be devastated


They are.  They weren't allowed to see him with the surgery and then he got sick.  He wasn't in good health but they didn't expect him to catch covid.


Lynne G said:


> Burgers on grill as close to 60 out. Woot!


Nice! It cooled down a lot here but still foggy from the snow melting and the warmer temps.  It was sunny and hazy all day.


schumigirl said:


> Hopefully people won’t have large get togethers over Christmas and New Year, that’ll help. Sadly I think many still plan to do that ignoring advice not to.


Your probably right.  I am not sure which of my kids, besides the one who lives here, will be coming.  We play it day by day, I guess like everyone else is too.


schumigirl said:


> That sounds very painful.....have to admit, the thought of a jab in the stomach makes me queasy......when I saw the scars (although tiny) from my keyhole gallbladder surgery, I almost passed out! Freaks me out a little.......but, hope it eases for you.......


Sorry!  Its really not that bad but I admit that before that first one I had to take pause and a deeeeeep breath.


----------



## Lynne G

Good night homies.


----------



## macraven

Wow Lynne....you were up until after midnight!

Hope you will sleep in tomorrow or at least until 6 am

Sweet dreams to all the homies


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> I'm cautiously hopeful about it working.  I hate the "big gun" meds.... The ones that can really hurt you, but I'm running out of options.  I think I told you methotrexate was really bad for me and I'm allergic to plaquenil.  Fingers crossed it can stop some of the joint deterioration.
> Why did you have to to off it?
> 
> It definitely hurts less in the stomach.  I have a large appendix scar (from the days before they did laparoscopic surgery) so I have to stay two inches from that and it limits where I can inject on the right side of my belly.  The thigh definitely was painful!
> 
> I will make some traditional Italian Christmas Eve dishes for my dad. My parents are not coming due to covid precautions,  but I'm still making them dinner. I'm not sure about Christmas day yet.
> 
> They are.  They weren't allowed to see him with the surgery and then he got sick.  He wasn't in good health but they didn't expect him to catch covid.
> 
> Nice! It cooled down a lot here but still foggy from the snow melting and the warmer temps.  It was sunny and hazy all day.
> 
> Your probably right.  I am not sure which of my kids, besides the one who lives here, will be coming.  We play it day by day, I guess like everyone else is too.
> 
> Sorry!  Its really not that bad but I admit that before that first one I had to take pause and a deeeeeep breath.



lol...oh absolutely nothing for you to be sorry for me....it`s a quirk of mine.....

It`s funny we were talking the other day about what we want to do for Christmas Eve this year. There`s a thread on the CB I had been reading talking about it, and I think this year we may settle on doing a lot of appetisers....maybe.....lol.....we still have to decide......

I hope the meds whatever you take bring you some relief from it all......





macraven said:


> Wow Lynne....you were up until after midnight!
> 
> Hope you will sleep in tomorrow or at least until 6 am
> 
> Sweet dreams to all the homies



Think I missed you this morning.......I slept a little later than usual, but bacon up later.......




We have rain this morning, but it`s quite mild. No plans today except some housework and maybe get a present or two wrapped. 

Spicy chicken stir fry tonight for us......again, will do mine with loads of ginger....I`m thinking plum sauce for me and they all want teriyaki.....I think I may need to buy a new wok soon, but I love this one as it very large and I haven`t seen one this size to replace it with. So, I`m loathe to throw it out. Long as it`s in one piece I guess it`ll be fine. 

Happy Saturday.......


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Schumi.  Yeah, I am thinking of easy food for Christmas Eve.  In the past, it was always a day we had takeout food dinner, as we delivered presents all that evening, including a stop at my mom’s to help her wrap presents.  This year, thinking Chinese or pizza.  And just relaxing, as no deliveries planned this year.  

Well, no matter a go to sleep time, I was up around 5 this morning. Early bird I just can’t stop.

So, still very dark out, as no sun to see yet. Cloudy day, with some rain to come, but rain predicted to stay close to shore. Thus, most likely a dry day. And while the big zoo has not decided to have lights, the little zoo has. And so, will be enjoying walking around the little zoo for a wild night tonight. To be in the low 50’s then. So perfect weather.

Ack, saw the 7 day forecast last night. Mid week snow. Snow! Just no. And those predicted snow days see highs below freezing. Ah, and not getting out of the 30’s high weather temps all week. But as the two days ending the work week predicted to be mostly sunny, that snow should not last too long. Taste of winter as we head to the winter solstice.

Ah. Schumi always get me with the mention of bacon. No breakfast so far, but tea has been made, and the washer and dryer in use. Time to refill the tea cup, and tend to the wash.



Saturday, woot!

 Hey homies, Good Morning.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, it’s midday here and I have lamps and most of the Christmas tree lights on around the house, it’s still dark and miserable......perfect day to stay in. I think it’s to stay like this all day....although in 3 and a half hours it’ll be almost fully dark!! Weird. 

Yes, Chinese or pizza are still on the table for Christmas Eve......but we have time to think about it.

Have a good day and enjoy your tea.





Hoping our lovely Keisha is doing ok this morning.......




Not ready for lunch as breakfast was a little later this morning. Might just make a pot of tea and have a Slice of cherry madeira cake I made yesterday, it’s a little like pound cake but I add cherries......lush! Excellent with some butter and tea. Tom says fine with him.....ideal.

Got most of the bathrooms cleaned, washing, drying not ironing yet, wrapped a few presents and post lady brought our post today and got a card from someone I’d forgotten to send one to.....will get theirs posted on Monday.

Time to put the kettle on.........


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Busy day yesterday, but I got a lot accomplished. I got all the stuff that needed to be mailed to the post office, dh's Christmas and birthday presents wrapped, and purchased the last gift I needed to get. I also finished up all of the vacation laundry, Today I will work on getting B's gifts wrapped. 
I had a brief panic yesterday when i couldn't find 2 of the gifts I had purchased for dh. The bag they were in had fallen behind my nightstand. Also behind the nightstand was a book i had borrowed from my church back before the pandemic started. I have been looking for it for months. 




macraven said:


> Good night, sleep tight, don’t let any bed bugs bite
> 
> If they do, get a shoe and beat them till they are black and blue


 I have heard the first lone before, but never the second. 



schumigirl said:


> How lovely to find some relatives! I`ve never done the ancestry thing, but I have a lot of cousins and some of them have done it......I`ll say their finds have been interesting......lol......


I did the Ancestry test several years ago out of curiosity, It told me basically what I had already suspected. Dh was able to find some of his birth family. Well, actually they found him.



mckennarose said:


> Stopping by to say hello!





mckennarose said:


> I have my next medication jab today.... so far so good. I had a slight injection site reaction that cleared up so we're going to watch this one. I'll do my thigh this time to see if there's a difference.


 Hi MRose. Glad to hear the new medication is going well.



mckennarose said:


> Getting ready to watch the new Mandalorian episode!


 We managed to get behind by 3 episodes. We finally got caught up last night. 



macraven said:


> How are all the other homies doing today?
> Getting things in order for Christmas ..and hoping for a white snow filled one?


 I could do without snow for Christmas, We might get some next week though.



Lynne G said:


> Burgers on grill as close to 60 out. Woot!


 I had my windows open yesterday. It was so nice out.



schumigirl said:


> Watched Die Hard tonight...


I have never watched Die Hard, but dh is getting it on 4K for Christmas. It was one of the gifts I thought I had lost. 



Lynne G said:


> Ack, saw the 7 day forecast last night. Mid week snow. Snow! Just no.


 Same here. Right now it is saying possibly 3-5 inches. Good thing I had already planned to take Wednesday off work.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Afternoon all.  Will be getting ready and out to my DS & DIL.  Will be lovely to see her - haven’t seen her for a month - wonder if a little bump yet?

Got lots done today.  Most of my wrapping I thought until I came across the huge stash Kev has built up for J for his games machine.  Mostly excellent second hand as his new machine was also pre-loved so cannot get many new ones.  Then the pile for Louie.  Yes J and I have been buying a few new things for him so he can have his own Christmas stocking.

We finished off our quiche for brunch and I decided to cake bake tomorrow when Em and I get back from National Trust Lyme Park.  They have done a few rooms for Christmas and as we didn’t get to Chatsworth we booked a slot for a quick outing.  Will have time to bake as just having a quick beef stir fry tomorrow as it’s not something the children enjoy.

Kev has just to grout the tiling tomorrow then finished.  I just cut his hair for him and he’s now gone to shower and get ready for us to go out.

Hope everyone enjoys their Saturday evening x


----------



## Disxuni

Popping in to say hello to all the homies! Sprinkling in a little bit more of good wishes for Keisha again. Nice to see what people have been sharing in terms of their plans for Christmas Eve. 

We always do something casual. My mom traditionally makes pepperoni rolls. Apparently, pepperoni rolls are a huge thing in WV which is where her roots are from. We've maybe once, or twice gone out, but once again do something casual, not really lavish, but almost every year from what I remember it's always been just been relaxing, pepperoni rolls and preparing for the next day.

I miss how if you go to your notifications you can always see wayyyyy back, but last few times I'd only see more recent notifications on here. So, if anything replied, or said anything to me, hello there and hope all you homies are doing alright! Stay safe out there! ❤


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Afternoon all.  Will be getting ready and out to my DS & DIL.  Will be lovely to see her - haven’t seen her for a month - wonder if a little bump yet?
> 
> Got lots done today.  Most of my wrapping I thought until I came across the huge stash Kev has built up for J for his games machine.  Mostly excellent second hand as his new machine was also pre-loved so cannot get many new ones.  Then the pile for Louie.  Yes J and I have been buying a few new things for him so he can have his own Christmas stocking.
> 
> We finished off our quiche for brunch and I decided to cake bake tomorrow when Em and I get back from National Trust Lyme Park.  They have done a few rooms for Christmas and as we didn’t get to Chatsworth we booked a slot for a quick outing.  Will have time to bake as just having a quick beef stir fry tomorrow as it’s not something the children enjoy.
> 
> Kev has just to grout the tiling tomorrow then finished.  I just cut his hair for him and he’s now gone to shower and get ready for us to go out.
> 
> Hooe everyone enjoys their Saturday evening x



I‘ve never been to Lyme, but heard its beautiful, and being decorated for Christmas will be lovely.....

Finding a huge stash is always nice......I’m sure he’ll be happy with the games. Have a lovely evening too.......





Disxuni said:


> Popping in to say hello to all the homies! Sprinkling in a little bit more of good wishes for Keisha again. Nice to see what people have been sharing in terms of their plans for Christmas Eve.
> 
> We always do something casual. My mom traditionally makes pepperoni rolls. Apparently, pepperoni rolls are a huge thing in WV which is where her roots are from. We've maybe once, or twice gone out, but once again do something casual, not really lavish, but almost every year from what I remember it's always been just been relaxing, pepperoni rolls and preparing for the next day.
> 
> I miss how if you go to your notifications you can always see wayyyyy back, but last few times I'd only see more recent notifications on here. So, if anything replied, or said anything to me, hello there and hope all you homies are doing alright! Stay safe out there! ❤




Hey Dixsuni.......

Pepperoni rolls sound so nice. It’s always interesting to hear different traditions from different countries as well as State differences.

Hope you’re doing good.......



Yep, as posted earlier, I did get some gifts wrapped and even managed to label them correctly......will drop off my friends granddaughters present during the week sometime when she’s at school.

Starting to get peckish now as a slice of cake for lunch isn’t very filling......another couple of hours till dinner, so maybe a small snack time ....

It never got light enough today to put lamps off today. Although it’s not cold, it feels and looks very wintery. The trees are all completely bare and makes it look all the more dismal outside. Glad I‘m inside.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Snowy Saturday here! I’d say we got about 4 inches already and it looks so pretty out. I will be able to take new pictures of my outdoor lights tonight they always look better with a little white stuff.

For Christmas Eve we will head with my parents to the resort where we got married to a very lovely steak house. Since this has been a year of cooking a lot at home, mom and I figure we deserve a break and we can support a local business to boot. After dinner there is a river walk with lights and a huge tree so we can stroll and take in the sights. Should be a very fun but different Christmas for sure! Then Christmas Day heading to my brothers house for some ham dinner and a bonfire. Very excited to give the nephews their gifts!!

Hope everyone is staying warm and Keisha hope you are recovering nicely.


----------



## schumigirl

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Snowy Saturday here! I’d say we got about 4 inches already and it looks so pretty out. I will be able to take new pictures of my outdoor lights tonight they always look better with a little white stuff.
> 
> For Christmas Eve we will head with my parents to the resort where we got married to a very lovely steak house. Since this has been a year of cooking a lot at home, mom and I figure we deserve a break and we can support a local business to boot. After dinner there is a river walk with lights and a huge tree so we can stroll and take in the sights. Should be a very fun but different Christmas for sure! Then Christmas Day heading to my brothers house for some ham dinner and a bonfire. Very excited to give the nephews their gifts!!
> 
> Hope everyone is staying warm and Keisha hope you are recovering nicely.



Elsa that sounds a beautiful way to spend Christmas Eve and the river walk too, it sounds idyllic.....and yes, supporting the businesses that need it is always a bonus. Yes, we all deserve a treat this year. 

Sounds perfect.....and then still to enjoy Christmas Day too with your nephews, I’ll bet you cant wait to give them their gifts.....they’ll love what you got them!


----------



## macraven

Read UO closed down at 11:24 today as park is at capacity and won’t reopen later.
Only hotel guests can reenter the parks 

Glad I’m not there today.


----------



## macraven

Elsa that sounds like a super great Christmas time  for you!

The resort with family on Christmas Eve and the next day with the rest of the family

Perfect Christmas vacation.

Bet you are excited to see them all!


----------



## Charade67

Dh and I are at a university basketball game and there is a guy a couple of rows behind us who hasn’t stopped talking for the entire first half. It’s so distracting. I know way too much about his friends and family now.


----------



## macraven

Give him something to talk about 
Stand up and flash him.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lovely evening now home and tucked in bed.  Yes definitely a little bump there now and DIL looks very well.  Very tasty supper meal.  Both good cooks - my son trained as a chef and everything is very well prepared as they work on it together So many outside Christmas lights on our way home.  Apparently sales up almost 300%.

Christmas Eve we will have our main meal at lunch as are going to our church Crib Service with the children at 4pm. Limited numbers but we got seats booked - normally just turn up.  Then home and Christmas Eve gift boxes for L & J. Included are sleigh bells we've had made with their names and the year on to join in a doorstep bell ringing at 6pm.  Another new thing to get people joining together.  Then we will eat supper but not decided on what that choice will be.  Simple finger food.

So good night all and hope everyone is well.


----------



## Charade67

That guy didn't stop talking the entire game. He gave a brief bio of each of our players when they went onto the court. He talked about his friend who had a recent breakup, and someone he knows who is a sociopath. He discussed college football and politics. I now know his sleep habits and that he doesn't like to eat much sugar.  There was more, but I can't remember it all.  

We don't have any Christmas Eve plans yet. We never do anything Christmas related because of dh's birthday. 

I got all the rest of my gift wrapped today. Yay! Now I just need to figure out what to do for Christmas dinner.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I hate rude people, including the family with the kid that just wanted to keep passing us as we strolled in the zoo.  Um, chill.  I also hate when people are talking on their phones near you, and yeah, you learn a lot about them.  

Yay, for wrapping done Charade.

Will post pictures of our zoo night when little one culls mine and hers.

Lovely night, dark and not too cool. Almost wished I had light gloves on, as a breeze was just enough to make it a bit nippy.

Ah, and would you not know, a Starbucks stop on the way home. Waiting for little one to get her coffee or maybe hot chocolate. 

And while my state is in a more restrictive time, I guess the holiday brings traffic this Saturday night.  Though have to say, odd not to see large bar we pass, not having any cars in their parking lot.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, was wrong, iced coffee.  Hey, those heated car seats are nice, why yes they are.

And so, some night time zoo for you:


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lovely pictures @Lynne G.  No hot chocolate for you?

 Charade - is the seating at your games as normal?  Most sports are no spectators still here.  Cannot imagine returning to a crowded racetrack or stand anytime soon.

Overcast here this morning but our visit to Lyme will be inside so no problem.  Will carry on wrapping when we get home.

Peaceful Sunday all x


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> That guy didn't stop talking the entire game. He gave a brief bio of each of our players when they went onto the court. He talked about his friend who had a recent breakup, and someone he knows who is a sociopath. He discussed college football and politics. I now know his sleep habits and that he doesn't like to eat much sugar.  There was more, but I can't remember it all.
> 
> We don't have any Christmas Eve plans yet. We never do anything Christmas related because of dh's birthday.
> 
> I got all the rest of my gift wrapped today. Yay! Now I just need to figure out what to do for Christmas dinner.




Would have driven me nuts listening to someone as rude as that......why do folks think no one else exists around them. There are a lot of selfish folks around. We were once in Thai restaurant where a youngish girl around 20 was doing similar, folks were rolling their eyes and the manager finally asked her to lower her voice when she started swearing like a trooper....and she was with her parents who were obviously oblivious to their daughter sounding like a sailor. 

Glad you`re done with the present wrapping.....I still have some to do, but it`s nice having plenty of time to do it. 





Realfoodfans said:


> Lovely pictures @Lynne G.  No hot chocolate for you?
> 
> Charade - is the seating at your games as normal?  Most sports are no spectators still here.  Cannot imagine returning to a crowded racetrack or stand anytime soon.
> 
> Overcast here this morning but our visit to Lyme will be inside so no problem.  Will carry on wrapping when we get home.
> 
> Peaceful Sunday all x



Have a good time today......



Got up very early this morning, had a cup of ginger tea, but went back to bed and managed to sleep till 9am.....haven`t done that in years. 

Will keep bacon till lunchtime now. Croissants and marmalade again. Delicious. 

Plan to do some ironing this morning, I have a few few zoom calls to do this afternoon and not much else. It`s a miserable day and the wind has got up a little. No sunshine though. We are certainly getting a dreary December over here. 

Chicken in the Aga for dinner tonight. Food sorted for the day. 

December is also flying past so quickly too.....








































Have a wonderful Sunday........​


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you enjoy Lyme, Julie.  Clear this early morning, and warmer.  48F out.  Which is nice for this time of year.  Hope your morning has been nice, with a patrol of the backyard with Louie, and some coffee or tea to relax some. 

But snow and cooler weather will arrive tomorrow.  At least I can finish my errands today, in the sunny earlier morning, though will turn to an overcast day as well.  Am glad no commute tomorrow.  That is one thing  so appreciated.  Commuting in bad weather I have done for quite the long time.  Not having to do it to start this work week, as already planned, yay.  No need to go out for a few days, as will pick up whatever we need today.  Did some grocery shopping Friday night and yesterday, so stocked well enough.  Kids picked up some steaks yesterday, so I think pepper steak.  But, as even with overcast skies, will still be above freezing, and no snow falling yet at dinner time.  So, outside grill may be used instead.  Then baked potatoes and maybe some cooked carrots or corn.  That does sound better, as that more routine Chinese dinner was last night’s meal.  And there are leftovers.  So I can see that being lunch for us.  Or should I say brunch?  Both kids were quite the night owls last night.  

And ah yes,


Hehe.  Yeah, not a day to too relax.  Errand to run, grocery stops, and getting the trash out. Oh yeah, and,


Yep.  Now’s the time to make some tea, and start a load of wash.

So, whatever your Sunday brings,



Yep. A most beautiful Sunday to all the homies.

And was a slow typer, as Schumi arrived as I was pecking away.  Was good you went back to sleep some.  Me. Nope.  Oh well.  Always like to hear bacon enjoyed.  Hope your morning has been nice.  And no ginger tea for me, but tea none the less.  Ahhhhh.


----------



## Charade67

Realfoodfans said:


> Charade - is the seating at your games as normal? Most sports are no spectators still here. Cannot imagine returning to a crowded racetrack or stand anytime soon.


I think we were allowed 250 spectators yesterday. They had everyone spread out pretty well. Tomorrow we start new restrictions and that number drops to 25.



schumigirl said:


> Would have driven me nuts listening to someone as rude as that...


 At one point dh leaned over and whispered to me, "Imagine being married to him."

Nice pictures Lynne. I always like seeing the big cats. 

I have checked the weather and it looks like we could get 5-8 inches of snow on Wednesday. I guess I won't be going anywhere for my birthday.


----------



## macraven

Charade is December 16 your birthday and your husband on the 25?

I think I remember them but just checking with you.


----------



## keishashadow

Happy sunday all!  Thanks for the kind wishes   . I am thrilled that this go-round was a relative breeze, phew!

My people 
Mom’s nursing home had another 14 employees and 9 patients stricken since Friday.  All quarantining in place.  Hope that large congregate site is among the first to receive the vaccine.  However, since i’ve Not been approached to give consents for it, probably not.

File this under you learn to pick your battles...the ‘lil gym snuck in the first sanctioned meet of the season...despite the shutdown that went into effect.  On a positive note, they limited the spectators to 2 pp & she slayed it, already qualified for state competition TBD in these crazy times
 



schumigirl said:


> Anyway, I had an appointment for a cut and blow dry tomorrow, decided I could leave getting the highlights till January.....until my wonderful friend who is as honest as day, said.....oh you`ll be so glad to get your highlights done tomorrow, look at your roots  I love my friends!!!


It’s all about the delivery but, a true friend should always shoot straight


Realfoodfans said:


> Only this week she read an article that explains people with his disability often are difficult to sedate! Yet nobody at the children’s hospital he saw seemed to be aware of it so she will print that off for his folder should he need it again.


That is very interesting.  Glad she is armed with that info now.


Charade67 said:


> Dh had a procedure just before the pandemic started.


& still doing well I hope.  How is his head?  Forget if he got stapled or stitched.  I have more than a few in place in my mouth, long strings hanging down that are supposed to all absorb.  


schumigirl said:


> Absolutely......Keisha is very special to us........have already sent her good wishes, but nothing wrong with extra good wishes...


Thanks, no such thing as too many good intentions .  As mac said i was a bit freaked as to two close procedures.  Nice to have friends who will talk you off the ledge lol


schumigirl said:


> Never heard that bed bugs line before......lol.....


it’s a classic. I would squeal with delight when my Dad would do the tucking in...he would go off script & sing me ”the Hearse song”.  All very quietly, to avoid my Mom’s wrath lol


schumigirl said:


> Good luck with the jags.....can’t be pleasant, but sounds as though you’re doing ok with it.


It’s funny, here the term “jag” is term used to describe a real jerk but in a good-old-boy sort of kidding way.  it is usually followed by “off”...not to be confused with the more, ahem obscene phrase.   


schumigirl said:


> Got my hair done early and then we decided to go out for lunch a splaces we like are doing an excellent job with distancing and adherence to covid regulations,


No indoor dining here till at least 2nd week in January.  People need to order takeout to help the non-chain venues survive


macraven said:


> I have seen my share of snow to last a lifetime.


Aw, come on, not even snow on xmas?  it’s the driving in it that is such a pain.  Haven’t had enough here to whip out the snowblower since I bought it a few years ago.  Good insurance 


Realfoodfans said:


> Kev has just to grout the tiling tomorrow then finished.


There’s an art to that, one job we’ve been hesitant to tackle


Disxuni said:


> My mom traditionally makes pepperoni rolls. Apparently, pepperoni rolls are a huge thing in WV which is where her roots are from.


What part of state? Many Italians in western PA, they are very popular here.  I make mine half the size of a dinner roll, so good with soup


macraven said:


> Read UO closed down at 11:24 today as park is at capacity and won’t reopen later.
> Only hotel guests can reenter the parks
> 
> Glad I’m not there today.


Yikes.  Good to hear they are actually counting noses tho!   We had some moments in WDW in Oct that had me questioning things there.


Charade67 said:


> I got all the rest of my gift wrapped today


Oh, no you didn’t.  I’m still ordering stuff, Wiley Nilly.  Told the mr he may be picking up the wrapping mantle as the hand is still out of commission.  He visibly paled 


Lynne G said:


> And so, some night time zoo for you:


Got email from our zoo that due to state social distancing only the sold out drive-thru zoo lights thru the end of the year.  Was disappointed in that. Would think they could just shut down the indoor exhibits, oh well.
At least they kept the drive in light/laser show event in place we will see next weekend.


----------



## macraven

Good to see you here!
This means you are alive and kicking...


----------



## Realfoodfans

Nice to see you back @keishashadow and that you’re doing ok.

Will have to google pepperoni rolls now.

Lyme was lovely though much limited in the rooms to see.  Each decorated room was in a different history period relating to other NT property in our region.  So we had Tudor, Regency, Georgian, Edwardian finishing with a corridor display or wreaths dressed for the 12 days of Christmas.  The catering at Lyme is always sadly lacking so although advertising luscious hot chocolates of different flavours they were being served in small paper cups and people standing about so we left and stopped at Starbucks en route home.

Kev and Em watching F1 but I nabbed the lounge and have wrapped L’s birthday gifts for Thursday and back on Christmas wrapping now with my old Christmas movies on.

As Carole said we seem to have additional time this year for our preparations so it’s more relaxing than the usual trying to fit everything in.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, a funny picture post from Keisha.  Glad to hear you are among the alive and kicking.  

Nary kid is up, but will alarm around 11 today. Need to get stuff done.

Yeah, Charade. Talking an inch of snow tomorrow, with the storm coming on Wednesday. Weather news is watching very closely as where the rain/ snow line is. Depending on how East the storm stays, yeah, we may be getting more than a few inches of snow

Keisha, yeah, we were disappointed the big zoo did no lights. Little zoo had timed entry, and happily we walked in with no line, and most respected their distance. It is not very big, so one lap around, and we were out of there. And got a toasted vanilla latter, hot, for my choice. 


Yay, Julie that still sounds like a great place to go. I enjoy seeing all the different decor.

Oooh, I hear a mom call.  Older one I am sure.  Little one is not the most pleasant when arising. He, yes, he almost always has.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I think we were allowed 250 spectators yesterday. They had everyone spread out pretty well. Tomorrow we start new restrictions and that number drops to 25.
> 
> 
> At one point dh leaned over and whispered to me, "Imagine being married to him."
> 
> Nice pictures Lynne. I always like seeing the big cats.
> 
> I have checked the weather and it looks like we could get 5-8 inches of snow on Wednesday. I guess I won't be going anywhere for my birthday.



lol....I`ve looked at a few folks and thought that about them!! Couldn`t spend 5 minutes with some, never mind being married to them!!





keishashadow said:


> Happy sunday all!  Thanks for the kind wishes   . I am thrilled that this go-round was a relative breeze, phew!
> 
> My people View attachment 543604
> Mom’s nursing home had another 14 employees and 9 patients stricken since Friday.  All quarantining in place.  Hope that large congregate site is among the first to receive the vaccine.  However, since i’ve Not been approached to give consents for it, probably not.
> 
> File this under you learn to pick your battles...the ‘lil gym snuck in the first sanctioned meet of the season...despite the shutdown that went into effect.  On a positive note, they limited the spectators to 2 pp & she slayed it, already qualified for state competition TBD in these crazy times
> View attachment 543605
> 
> 
> It’s all about the delivery but, a true friend should always shoot straight
> 
> That is very interesting.  Glad she is armed with that info now.
> 
> & still doing well I hope.  How is his head?  Forget if he got stapled or stitched.  I have more than a few in place in my mouth, long strings hanging down that are supposed to all absorb.
> 
> Thanks, no such thing as too many good intentions .  As mac said i was a bit freaked as to two close procedures.  Nice to have friends who will talk you off the ledge lol
> 
> it’s a classic. I would squeal with delight when my Dad would do the tucking in...he would go off script & sing me ”the Hearse song”.  All very quietly, to avoid my Mom’s wrath lol
> 
> It’s funny, here the term “jag” is term used to describe a real jerk but in a good-old-boy sort of kidding way.  it is usually followed by “off”...not to be confused with the more, ahem obscene phrase.
> 
> No indoor dining here till at least 2nd week in January.  People need to order takeout to help the non-chain venues survive
> 
> Aw, come on, not even snow on xmas?  it’s the driving in it that is such a pain.  Haven’t had enough here to whip out the snowblower since I bought it a few years ago.  Good insurance
> 
> There’s an art to that, one job we’ve been hesitant to tackle
> 
> What part of state? Many Italians in western PA, they are very popular here.  I make mine half the size of a dinner roll, so good with soup
> 
> Yikes.  Good to hear they are actually counting noses tho!   We had some moments in WDW in Oct that had me questioning things there.
> 
> Oh, no you didn’t.  I’m still ordering stuff, Wiley Nilly.  Told the mr he may be picking up the wrapping mantle as the hand is still out of commission.  He visibly paled
> 
> Got email from our zoo that due to state social distancing only the sold out drive-thru zoo lights thru the end of the year.  Was disappointed in that. Would think they could just shut down the indoor exhibits, oh well.
> At least they kept the drive in light/laser show event in place we will see next weekend.




Yay.....our Keisha is back! And glad to know it wasn`t as bad as it could have been......oh I`ll bet your mister will manage that wrapping brilliantly......

Our language differences have always tickled me pink at times......yes, we go have a jab or usually call an injection a jag.....funny the different inferences elsewhere.....I have to think twice about using certain words at times......

Good on little one!! She is growing up so fast....can we have a slow down button please!!

Oh yes, where would we be without our honest friends....I`m always glad though as it`s always good to know who your true friends are. And I certainly do lol.....honesty is their policy too!

Never heard of the Hearse Song either...I think I do need educating in certain things......and hoping for better news re the nursing home.....stats are scary.

Good to have you back posting though......youse was missed!!








Realfoodfans said:


> Nice to see you back @keishashadow and that you’re doing ok.
> 
> Will have to google pepperoni rolls now.
> 
> Lyme was lovely though much limited in the rooms to see.  Each decorated room was in a different history period relating to other NT property in our region.  So we had Tudor, Regency, Georgian, Edwardian finishing with a corridor display or wreaths dressed for the 12 days of Christmas.  The catering at Lyme is always sadly lacking so although advertising luscious hot chocolates of different flavours they were being served in small paper cups and people standing about so we left and stopped at Starbucks en route home.
> 
> Kev and Em watching F1 but I nabbed the lounge and have wrapped L’s birthday gifts for Thursday and back on Christmas wrapping now with my old Christmas movies on.
> 
> As Carole said we seem to have additional time this year for our preparations so it’s more relaxing than the usual trying to fit everything in.




I think most of these places are always lacking in good food options. We always look forward to enjoying a nicer meal at some of these places, but sadly, one is mostly disappointed.

Yes, I like this not feeling rushed at this time of year.......





Well, it is a proper winter day here, minus the snow....although that heavy rain is almost sleety at times, it is miserable, cold, blowing a gale and heavy rain. It`s also almost pitch black at 3.30. But, very cosy in here.

I`m glad I don`t have anywhere to go.

I`m still trying to scan through thousands of real pictures we have from over the years before digital, but it takes so long so scan and then store them in the computer, then in the hard drive. I`m being picky or ruthless maybe and only choosing ones I really like rather than them all. I`ve been doing this for months back and forward and not even making a slight difference to the piles waiting to be done. I almost think the to do pile is growing........I didn`t realise there were so manyand so many I want to keep, especially ones from when we met and Kyle was born, never mind all my other photos from when I was young....I took an awful lot. But, now I`ve started the task, I have to see it through and it is a joy to come across pictures I`d forgetten about or hadn`t looked at in so long.

Not sure which movie we plan to watch tonight.....it`ll be Christmassy....that`s about as much as I know.

Think I`ll make roast potatoes to go with the chicken tonight, some roasted parsnips and carrots and maybe make up a sauce of some kind to go with it.

Cup of ginger tea for now though.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 







Did a quick read through since I last posted. Sounds like everyone has been busy.




schumigirl said:


> Nice idea for a bridal shower. You can do so many things with Tiffany. I loved choosing my dress......although in the end it was the very first one I saw and tried on......but mum and my best friends wanted me to be sure....so I got dragged round many more stores......but I knew.



We went wedding dress shopping yesterday. We had a wonderful time. She found her dress at the first shop we went to. It was located in my small town.  It is a very nice family owned local bridal Salon. For her appointment we were taken to a  large private showing room. I think there were 3 in the Salon. The room was beautifully furnished with a large dressing room for the bride. The bridal consultant sat with her and asked her likes and dislikes and then she went and pulled dresses for her. The consultant helped her in her dresses and then she came out and modeled them on the round riser in front of the mirrors. 

The dress she chose is beautiful and I was so touched that she asked me along for her shopping day. My daughter in-law, her aunt and two bridesmaids were also there. 

We went to David Bridal after just to look as she set had set up a time slot there also. There was no comparison. It was very rushed and the quality of dresses there were poor after what we saw at first shop. 

I was surprised at how expensive the bridal veils are now. After I saw what was on offer at David’s bridal the ones we saw at the Bridal Salon 
Were 100 times more beautiful and the design and quality were worth every penny.  

The veil she chose at bridal salon matched her dress perfectly.



schumigirl said:


> Have a lovely trip to see your dad and hope the weather isn’t too bad......and enjoy watching that baby!



We had a nice trip to see dad. There was a mishap on the way. Will share share below.

I always love spending time with baby Jude.




schumigirl said:


> Been bothered all day by calls from those darn ambulance chasing lawyers.......oh we heard you`ve been in a accident??



We get the fake Microsoft called and fake Social Security calls here.




Monykalyn said:


> Back to reality now. Fun times at RPR-forgot how much I love the lobby smell. My shirt says "resting Grinch face"-Grinch loved it! I swear the best character interactions are always at Universal. Ended up with a Grinch zippered hoody too...and the boy loves his hogwarts face mask. Have to admit the UO facemasks are really comfortable! EP lifesaver with busy parks.



Sounds like you had a wonderful trip. Great pictures of the family.




schumigirl said:


> We got a months supply from our butcher this morning with extra as it’s the festive season.......you know where we are..



LOL........We have a lot of bacon lovers here. I saw a picture at a restaurant my sister and I visited while up north. I took a pic of it and will post it below. Have to add it in as it’s on my phone.




Elsaspiritanimal said:


> No bake treats are so much fun! My favorite is peanut butter balls - peanut butter, powdered sugar, and rice krispies mixed and rolled into little truffles, then dipped into chocolate. The only problem is not eating them all! Have fun making them - the cherry and coconut one sounds especially good!



Those sound good.




schumigirl said:


> Seems “someone“ ate two of the Mars bars that were in the goodie cabinet.....no Mars bar cookie tomorrow. So, it’ll be cherry marshmallow balls......and again, using condensed milk! Very healthy......I think they can be frozen, so will make double and leave some for Christmas.



LOL......sounds like you have a chocolate loving ghost in the house.




Realfoodfans said:


> Great evening at Chester Zoo lantern walk. Very limited numbers so was actually better than when we went a few years ago. I took a rucksack of goodies to eat as we walked round and hot chocolate when we went back to the car and it worked very well.



Beautiful pictures.




schumigirl said:


> Second batch of cherry marshmallow cookies....although not really a cookie, so I hav eno idea whay they`re called cookies. They are soft and squidgy and oh so tasty. And very sweet thanks to the condensed milk. And my balls are bigger than average apparently.......



LOL.....They look good.




Charade67 said:


> OMG! I just looked at the Facebook page for the motel where we stayed in Gatlinburg. This picture is from last night! That's our red car.



Wow.......that’s a big bear.




Lynne G said:


> us, it’s our get the trash out, ready for the week day schedule. Little one will be doing her finals this week, older one still has classes. And, a meet up with my sister, as we need to go over, what we hope, is the end of the estate work.



Lynne hope your estate work is finalized without any issures.




Charade67 said:


> So here I sit in the parking lot of the local urgent care. “Why is Charade at urgent care?”, you might ask. Today we decided to put up decorations. B and I were working on the inside of the house while Dh was working on the outside. Well, he accidentally hit himself on the head with a ladder. His head has been bleeding for about the last hour or so. I wanted to take him to the emergency room, but he resisted. He finally agreed to go to urgent care. We are waiting for him to be called in. He is still bleeding, just not nearly as bad as he was.



Sorry to hear of your hubby’s injury. Sending get well wishes his way.



Charade67 said:


> 12 staples in the head.



Men tend to not want to go to doctor for anything. So good you talked him into going.




schumigirl said:


> When Kyle was very little Tellytubbies were a huge thing, even for boys.......and Kyle has never been one to follow trends, but last minute he decided he wanted something from the Tellytubbies......y



Our granddaughter loved the Tellytubbies. LaLa was her favorite.




bobbie68 said:


> . I have an update, we won the bid on the house we wanted so now we are waiting for the buyer of our house to do the inspection they put down the depost. I sent my deposit for the escrow on our house. Brian and Charlie are flying out tonight to meet the realator and do the inspection of the house. They will fly back home tomorrow afternoon. I have to take them to the airport in a couple of hours. It is only about 45 minutes from my house. Brian only has one personal day left so we had to be quick. He is going to take more video, pics and measurements. I will share some when he gets back.



Great news on your hubby’s job and your acceptance offer on your house in Florida.




Charade67 said:


> We put up out little Superhero tree tonight.



Nice.




tink1957 said:


> I'm off until Thursday and doing a staycation instead...at least I saved money for our next trip in September although being at home with Ebay and a serious Disney ornament addiction has not been good for my wallet



Great to see you post Tink. Yep, some of those ornaments are hard to pass up.




keishashadow said:


> I called surgeon’s office re swollen hand, now have to wear the pressure bandage another 10 days. Squeaky wheel, I done got the grease.



Hope your hand heals up quick. You have had your share of medical issues this year. Hope things quiet down soon for you. Sending lots of get well wishes your way.



Keishashadow said:


> Delivery here is so delayed this season due to increase in online shopping. Many major retailers only getting pickups a few days a week



Warning. Don’t send anything through regular mail. Send it FedEx if you want your package to be delivered on time. I sent 2 small packages through regular mail. Also on same day sent to large boxes through FedEx. My boxes shipped through FedEx arrived on time. My packages through regular mail have still not arrived. I went to post office and showed them my receipt. She was rude and told me to be patient as FedEx is behind too. I told her my FedEx I shipped the same day arrived on time. I told her I checked the tracking and it is giving no information on what’s going on with the packages. She checked the tracking for me again and looked at me and said. “They are probably sitting in a container somewhere”. She blamed it on Covid and said there are people who shipped packages around Thanksgiving and their packages have not arrived yet. 




keishashadow said:


> Hey all. Should be busy day here, will be out of it for a few days after the general anesthesia tomorrow. Some people bounce right back, me, I tend to be a blithering idiot (yes, more than usual  for a day or two. Funny how the meds hit people differently.



Some people have a problem with those meds lingering in there system after receiving them. Sounds like your situation. It just makes me really sick. Finally found a wonderful young Anesthesiologist who came up with a med combo to help with nausea for me after last procedure. Works like a charm.



keishashadow said:


> That’s elon’s Story and he’s sticking to it lol. making lemonade me thinks, do hope it didn’t set them back and they will be able to build on their mistakes. At least no lives lost



They had one fall off a ship too after returning. Elon just sold more stocks in his company Friday.  So he has plenty of money.




Realfoodfans said:


> Nice walk and a few chats with other dog walkers round a mere not far from us. Louie had to get in the water which others were surprised at in the cold weather! He had to have a quick shower when we got home.



He is a beautiful dog.




schumigirl said:


> Oh I did laugh when my friends little granddaughter said about the moose things, Aunty Carole, we can`t call them that...thats a rude word.....lol...so we call them Reindeer balls she`s 4.



LOL....that is so funny.



Realfoodfans said:


> Only this week she read an article that explains people with his disability often are difficult to sedate! Yet nobody at the children’s hospital he saw seemed to be aware of it so she will print that off for his folder should he need it again.



Yes, families with children that have special needs are the best advocates for their loved ones when it comes to medical information.




Lynne G said:


> Chag urim sameach.



Happy Festival of Lights to you too Lynne.




macraven said:


> Keisha, you will be fine for surgery tomorrow!



Good luck with your surgery Keisha.




schumigirl said:


> Never heard that bed bugs line before......lol.....



Old saying here. Mostly heard in the South.

My Aunt (my moms twin) always used to sing this one to us.

I woke up one morning and looked upon the wall , the bed bugs and kooties we’re having a game of ball,

The score was six to nothing the bed bugs were ahead the Kooties knocked a home run and knocked me out of bed.

Funny the things we remember from our childhood.




mckennarose said:


> Stopping by to say hello! I've wound up being busier than usual as sales in my shop have gone way up due to the holidays, so it's keeping me busy. I'm not complaining, it's a blessing!



Glad to hear your shop is doing well.




mckennarose said:


> I have my next medication jab today.... so far so good. I had a slight injection site reaction that cleared up so we're going to watch this one. I'll do my thigh this time to see if there's a difference.



Hope your site on this next injection does better for you.




Realfoodfans said:


> Mac I think this will be a different Christmas for most. We will hold on to any element of enjoyment, family and peace that we can find. I think that’s why I’m struggling a bit with it all. We can’t make everything right and that’s always been my “job”.



Yes, it’s hard to make things right to easy with all that is going on, but finding the joy and in family and adding as much Christmas cheer as you can helps a lot.



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> For Christmas Eve we will head with my parents to the resort where we got married to a very lovely steak house. Since this has been a year of cooking a lot at home, mom and I figure we deserve a break and we can support a local business to boot. After dinner there is a river walk with lights and a huge tree so we can stroll and take in the sights. Should be a very fun but different Christmas for sure! Then Christmas Day heading to my brothers house for some ham dinner and a bonfire. Very excited to give the nephews their gifts!!



Sounds like a lovely evening planned. 




macraven said:


> Read UO closed down at 11:24 today as park is at capacity and won’t reopen later.
> Only hotel guests can reenter the parks
> 
> Glad I’m not there today.



Me too, but that happened on a Saturday while I was there in September. It was according to a TM Covid capacity not regular capacity. Either way it wa a bit crowded and most of the crowd seemed to be in Diagon Alley or heading there. 




Charade67 said:


> Dh and I are at a university basketball game and there is a guy a couple of rows behind us who hasn’t stopped talking for the entire first half. It’s so distracting. I know way too much about his friends and family now.



LOL....




Realfoodfans said:


> Christmas Eve we will have our main meal at lunch as are going to our church Crib Service with the children at 4pm. Limited numbers but we got seats booked - normally just turn up. Then home and Christmas Eve gift boxes for L & J. Included are sleigh bells we've had made with their names and the year on to join in a doorstep bell ringing at 6pm. Another new thing to get people joining together. Then we will eat supper but not decided on what that choice will be. Simple finger food.



Sounds very nice.




Lynne G said:


> And so, some night time zoo for you:



Beautiful pics.




keishashadow said:


> It’s funny, here the term “jag” is term used to describe a real jerk but in a good-old-boy sort of kidding way. it is usually followed by “off”...not to be confused with the more, ahem obscene phrase.



LOL......funny some terms that are used. I remember hearing term “dork” when I was a teenager living up north. I asked the person what that meant as I had heard people calling people they don’t particularly like a “dork”. I was told a dork is someone who swims to the bottom of the pool and farts and races the bubbles to the top. Needles to say I wasn’t expecting that response....LOL




keishashadow said:


> Happy sunday all! Thanks for the kind wishes   . I am thrilled that this go-round was a relative breeze, phew!



GLAD to hear you are dong well. Sending lots of healing thoughts your way.

My sister took her van on our trip up north last Thursday. We were traveling on highway 63 when we heard a sharp crack. It was a area on her windshield the size of a quarter that cracked. The area is all wooded on both sides of highway. There were no truckers around. On closer investigation it looked like high powered BB pellet or bullet shot from a distance. Police were called and they said it could have been a errant bullet from a hunter or some kid shooting at cars. Either way. They would be on guard for any further reports. Needless to say we were a little shook up after. If it was a bullet and it came through the window my sister would have been shot. Police said that safety glass in windshields can with stand a 45 caliber shot. I begged to differ. Should know more when she takes it in for repairs.

The hotel we stayed at is a very nice hotel, but we had to move rooms 3 times. The first room they gave us a key to had stains on carpets and furniture. Nope to that one. Then the next room was nice, but on second day the hot water stopped working in sink. So onto room 3. I had them take me to available rooms to look over before we took another key. Third room was nice and everything worked.

We had a nice visit with dad. Did some cleaning at his house for him.

Had a visit to Albanese Candy Company and picked up a few things for Christmas Eve.

Every Christmas Eve we have our family here. We have a meal then unwrap presents. After presents we have dessert. We usually just let things flow as needed. I leave finger foods out for the everyone to enjoy as the littles are to hyped up for presents to eat to much at the sit down meal.

Went by the butcher shop Friday picked up a nice roast for today. Son and family coming over for dinner today. I still have not decided on Christmas Eve meal and Christmas Day meal. Need to get my meat order for those in this week. 

I finished up some masks for my two great-nephews classes this week and made some Christmas masks for gift bags for everyone who was included in Bridal dress hunt. I’am going to make some masks for our neighbors and some for the kiddos to choose from on Christmas Eve then will close down the masks making for a couple of weeks. 

Just need to wrap a couple more gifts.

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the Christmas  and lights.


----------



## Robo56

Picture from restaurant.



Windshield


----------



## Robo56

Some Christmas cheer


----------



## schumigirl

Robbie, that is terrifying with the shot. Goodness one of you could have been seriously hurt or killed. I hope they don`t get any more instances like that up there. And what a shame about the hotel being so shoddy in some rooms, glad you found a nice one and had a lovely visit with your dad. Hope he`s doing ok, it`s got to be tough as Christmas approaches. 

So, you do presents on Christmas Eve or just some on that day and keep some for the 25th? 

Glad the dress shopping went well. I don`t think wedding dresses and veils have ever been cheap, but it is a surprise to see some of them today......

Oh yes, I think I know who the chocolate ghost is........and it`s not me.....lol.....

We use the term dork for idiots over here too.....it`s so funny the different meanings for some things in different areas. Gald you like the look of my balls too.....they are delicious......

Our postal service is a hit and a miss too....so many things going missing, especially this year as many are sending gift card as families aren`t getting together. I`ve heard of many reporting items not received, sadly not all staff are trustworthy. Anything I send I either use a private company or make sure it`s special delivery, more expensive but it`s tracked and usually gets there. 

Hope all is well with you Robo and you and your husband are doing well.......





Time to go do potatoes and veg for dinner....and white wine sauce I think to go with the chicken.


----------



## Realfoodfans

That definitely looks like a shot Robbie! Glad you were both ok.  So good you got to visit with your Dad too.

Time to cook our stir fry now - easy meal and little prep or clearing up so more parcels can be wrapped.  We have “The Holiday” on now - gradually working through the Christmas movies.


----------



## Lynne G

Very scary Robo. Does look like a shot.  Glad to hear all were okay.  Wonderful a dress and veil was found.  Yeah, dress clothes are never cheep.  

So nice out right now.


----------



## macraven

Robo, glad you and sister were not hurt when the shot hit the car window.
So scary and hard to get past !
Sounds like a nightmare!

Glad you both handled it with the authorities.

You’ll have a wonderful Christmas Eve and Christmas Day with your family.
It’s wonderful you can all get together in your home.
I’m sure you’ll have fun those two days with your loved ones.
The best thing in life are our friends and family.

Pixie dust for you that have a blessed time with the ones you love.

When is the wedding?
So sweet you were included in the bridal search for the dress.
Bet it was a happy time and lots of fun.


----------



## schumigirl

Who else saw a gorilla walking on a beach at first? 

I did.......


----------



## macraven

I knew this was a trick question and almost fell for it 


the white hat gave it away


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Good to see you here!
> This means you are alive and kicking...


I’m happy camper, just ate ‘real food’, made oven Mac & cheese but had to skip the crunchy topping this go round.  

It truly is the simple things in life 


Lynne G said:


> Keisha, yeah, we were disappointed the big zoo did no lights. Little zoo had timed entry, and happily we walked in with no line, and most respected their distance. It is not very big, so one lap around, and we were out of there. And got a toasted vanilla latter, hot, for my choice.


Oh timed entrance is a great idea.  They weren’t doing it here


schumigirl said:


> Good on little one!! She is growing up so fast....can we have a slow down button please!!


Absolutely.  Not having girls, it gob-smacked me to see her morph into the coltish stage.  All leg but still petite for her ag e


Robo56 said:


> I was surprised at how expensive the bridal veils are now. After I saw what was on offer at David’s bridal the ones we saw at the Bridal Salon
> Were 100 times more beautiful and the design and quality were worth every penny.


Honestly, even adjusting for inflation it’s astronomical.  They have the sample sales here once a year that are very popular, none this year far as I know.  Did hear the industry has taken a severe hit


Robo56 said:


> Some people have a problem with those meds lingering in there system after receiving them. Sounds like your situation. It just makes me really sick. Finally found a wonderful young Anesthesiologist who came up with a med combo to help with nausea for me after last procedure. Works like a charm.


I’m learning lots of stuff.  The anesthesiologist I had Friday (nurse)took her sweet time to ask me lots of questions re my past experiences.  First time ever I remember leaving the procedure room vs waking up in recovery.  No pain at all the first day either. 

My hand still looks like a club from the swelling.  Im icing it faithfully, elevating it & surgical bandage is intact. if i use it at all, it inflates.   Frustrating


Robo56 said:


> They had one fall off a ship too after returning. Elon just sold more stocks in his company Friday. So he has plenty of money.


The timing was interesting, like monopoly money


Robo56 said:


> I was told a dork is someone who swims to the bottom of the pool and farts and races the bubbles to the top. Needles to say I wasn’t expecting that response....LOL


Ha never heard that one.


Robo56 said:


> Police said that safety glass in windshields can with stand a 45 caliber shot. I begged to differ. Should know more when she takes it in for repairs.


That doesn’t sound right to me either.  


Robo56 said:


> We had a nice visit with dad. Did some cleaning at his house for him.


I’m sure he appreciated both things!


Realfoodfans said:


> That definitely looks like a shot Robbie! Glad you were both ok. So good you got to visit with your Dad too.


Chalk it up to the artist in me talking but, it looks like a beautiful crystal lily


schumigirl said:


> Who else saw a gorilla walking on a beach at first?


I had to zoom in to realize it was a human.  Good thing i finally ordered the proper cheaters.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Sunday. Lazy day here. I took a 2 hour nap after lunch.

I have no idea how much snow we will get Wednesday. This morning the forecast said 5-8 inches. Now it is saying only one inch.  I guess we'll know for sure when it actually happens. 



macraven said:


> Charade is December 16 your birthday and your husband on the 25?


Mine is the 16th and dh's is the 24th.



keishashadow said:


> Happy sunday all! Thanks for the kind wishes   . I am thrilled that this go-round was a relative breeze, phew!


 Good to see you and glad everything went well. 




keishashadow said:


> & still doing well I hope. How is his head? Forget if he got stapled or stitched.


 His head is good. Her should get the staples out tomorrow. 



keishashadow said:


> Oh, no you didn’t. I’m still ordering stuff, Wiley Nilly. Told the mr he may be picking up the wrapping mantle as the hand is still out of commission. He visibly paled


 I am fortunate in that I don't have may people to shop for.  I only buy gifts for B, dh, my mom, and one friend.  I've also gone to a simpler form of gift wrapping this year. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Lyme was lovely though much limited in the rooms to see. Each decorated room was in a different history period relating to other NT property in our region. So we had Tudor, Regency, Georgian, Edwardian finishing with a corridor display or wreaths dressed for the 12 days of Christmas.


Sounds really cool. I haven't been out to see any lights or decorations yet. 



Lynne G said:


> Talking an inch of snow tomorrow, with the storm coming on Wednesday. Weather news is watching very closely as where the rain/ snow line is. Depending on how East the storm stays, yeah, we may be getting more than a few inches of snow


At this point I have no idea if we will get any snow or not. Our forecast keeps changing. 



Robo56 said:


> We went wedding dress shopping yesterday. We had a wonderful time. She found her dress at the first shop we went to.


Nice that she found her dress so quickly, When is the wedding?



Robo56 said:


> We get the fake Microsoft called and fake Social Security calls here.


I keep getting calls about my car warranty.



Robo56 said:


> We were traveling on highway 63 when we heard a sharp crack. It was a area on her windshield the size of a quarter that cracked. The area is all wooded on both sides of highway. There were no truckers around. On closer investigation it looked like high powered BB pellet or bullet shot from a distance. Police were called and they said it could have been a errant bullet from a hunter or some kid shooting at cars. Either way. They would be on guard for any further reports. Needless to say we were a little shook up after. If it was a bullet and it came through the window my sister would have been shot. Police said that safety glass in windshields can with stand a 45 caliber shot. I begged to differ. Should know more when she takes it in for repairs.


 How scary. So glad that no one was injured and the only damage was to the window.



schumigirl said:


> Who else saw a gorilla walking on a beach at first


At first glance it does look like a gorilla, 

I need to get to the grocery store. I just hope people haven't hear the S word and are panic buying.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Too early for you guys but a night light picture from today.  Up early tomorrow so going to try and settle down in bed with one of my radio plays.  Goodnight all x


----------



## macraven

Nice light Julie


----------



## Lynne G

Pretty light, Julie.  

With such nice weather, even warmer than yesterday, grill lit and steak was delicious. Made my own lumpy mashed taters and corn rounded out the meal.

Decided I’d better write my cards out. Seems Saturday, we got quite the number of them.

All trash out, wash finished, as well as dinner. Time to chill and my early bedtime. Older one has his last classes tomorrow and little one’s last final is at lunchtime tomorrow. Gosh, even though both did not attend any live classes, this semester did fly by.

Made some chocolate chip cookies this afternoon, so that and my evening cup of tea will be called dessert.

Serene Sunday night to you.

And yeah Charade, I’ll watch the Tuesday evening weather news or early Wednesday morning too. May be more accurate than just we know we will get both snow and rain in my tri- state area. It is where that line between rain and snow is to fall, will determine if we get any snow. Right now saying, where I live, will be inches of snow. We will see. At least this clipper of a system will only dump about an inch or less tomorrow.

And a goodbye to this wonderful warm weekend.  Was so nice to not wear a jacket today.


----------



## Disxuni

Good evening homies! Also, good to see you @keishashadow. I do not know about specifically which part of WV historically wise, but currently they're in the Morgantown area. We have some roots I think in PA as well. @Lynne G love the photos!

Tomorrow having a spur of the moment trip to the Dark side. I have that extra ticket since we didn't have HHN this year and finally managed to make plans with a friend before the big holiday rush.


----------



## macraven

I hope you have a fantastic time at the Darkside disxuni!
Crossing my fingers you don’t have to deal with long lines.


----------



## macraven

Yes it was a delight to see Janet checked in with us to let us know she survived her surgery 

I need to post her get well card like in last week!!!!!!
Hope all the homies are fast asleep as morning is coming 
In about 4 hours lynnne will be UO working from
Home 

Good night Irene!


----------



## tink1957

good night mac, sweet dreams


----------



## macraven

Do you know what time it is??

It’s good night night sweet dreams for you too !

lol


----------



## tink1957

I fell asleep in my recliner for a few hours so now I'm up...


----------



## macraven

And Keisha its lights outs for youse too !

morning comes early and I will be back


----------



## macraven

Vick you still up?

happy to see you here!!!!!


----------



## tink1957

guess I'll try to go back to sleep now since I have to work tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

It is 2:45

what time do you go to work......6?


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.  And a nice bright winter morning here.  Time for coffee then work out our plan for today.

Happy Monday all x


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Pretty light, Julie.
> 
> With such nice weather, even warmer than yesterday, grill lit and steak was delicious. Made my own lumpy mashed taters and corn rounded out the meal.
> 
> Decided I’d better write my cards out. Seems Saturday, we got quite the number of them.
> 
> All trash out, wash finished, as well as dinner. Time to chill and my early bedtime. Older one has his last classes tomorrow and little one’s last final is at lunchtime tomorrow. Gosh, even though both did not attend any live classes, this semester did fly by.
> 
> Made some chocolate chip cookies this afternoon, so that and my evening cup of tea will be called dessert.
> 
> Serene Sunday night to you.
> 
> And yeah Charade, I’ll watch the Tuesday evening weather news or early Wednesday morning too. May be more accurate than just we know we will get both snow and rain in my tri- state area. It is where that line between rain and snow is to fall, will determine if we get any snow. Right now saying, where I live, will be inches of snow. We will see. At least this clipper of a system will only dump about an inch or less tomorrow.
> 
> And a goodbye to this wonderful warm weekend.  Was so nice to not wear a jacket today.



Hope you don`t get too much snow. It`s never nice to see warmer weather leave us and winter appears.





Disxuni said:


> Good evening homies! Also, good to see you @keishashadow. I do not know about specifically which part of WV historically wise, but currently they're in the Morgantown area. We have some roots I think in PA as well. @Lynne G love the photos!
> 
> Tomorrow having a spur of the moment trip to the Dark side. I have that extra ticket since we didn't have HHN this year and finally managed to make plans with a friend before the big holiday rush.




Hope you have a wonderful day today Disxuni.......





tink1957 said:


> guess I'll try to go back to sleep now since I have to work tomorrow.



Darn, I missed you Vicki.........hope you`re doing ok.....and lovely to see you post.....next time hope I don`t miss you! 





macraven said:


> And Keisha its lights outs for youse too !
> 
> morning comes early and I will be back



Will be waiting for you........with bacon!!






Well, a Monday morning of heavy rain that`s finally stopped and still quite windy......but strangely it`s supposed to be quite mild. Around 50F which for this time of year is not bad. 

Popping out this morning for some bits, so I`m glad the rain is easing. And the sun is making an appearance finally.....enjoyed some cherry and vanilla muffins for breakfast this morning, don`t mind doing that an odd time. Bacon sandwiches have been requested for lunch........maybe chicken in a pepper sauce for tonight. I`ll check before I go out I have enough cream and everything else to make the sauce. I usually do, but once I`m home today, no plans to go back out. 































Have a good Monday

​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a break from reading that other screen.  An early bird I am.

Dix, yay for Dark Side fun!  Enjoy!  Oh, and a picture or two.  

Yeah, Schumi, time of year that a Nor’Easter gives us snow.

How much snow, who really knows? Our weather gang is still saying could be thoughts. Guess will see by Thursday morning, as storm will pass by Wednesday afternoon until early Thursday morning. Choices this morning’s forecast are a mix of snow and freezing rain, with a few inches to 6 or more inches in my area. Where McK lives, she probably has the same chances, though the 6 or more inches may be her better chance than me. I am hoping for the low snow totals and more just cold rain, not that icy freezing kind. Either way, for the US East Coast, from DC area North, here comes what weather guy has earlier said, a powerful storm is coming.

That Elsa, being so nice as to share her snowy forecasts. Hope you are doing well.

Tink, hope you got back to sleep. Yeah, that evening nap makes you wide awake in the early hours. I have done that before. Guess body needed that nap.

Well wishes to Keisha, and sending lots of mummy dust the swelling is going down quick. Yeah, saw quite the puffy hand when little one cracked and broke bones in her hand and wrist. Not fun. So sending well wishes your way, and not the snow. Take care, friend.

Ah, both Schumi and Julie were busy this morning. Me, up well before the sun, and enjoying my tea. No cookies left, so would enjoy that muffin Schumi had. The flavors are ones I would enjoy in a muffin. But, since no baked goods survived the weekend, cereal is the plan. Somehow waffles did not make the cut with the weekend grocery shopping, so unless someone wants to make pancakes or use my waffle griddle, cereal it will be.

And, quite the not nice day, not only much cooler, but snow and rain.  As stated by my weather guy this morning, at least it will be above freezing, so the roads should stay clear.  Grassy areas, not as lucky.  Will be white before the day is over.  But with a just above freezing and sunny day tomorrow, that grass will loose it’s white coat.  And grass, no doing that Elsa chant, let it snow, let the cold winds blow.  Sadly, I think that mid week storm has heard that chant.  But hey, a pep in my step, as no need to be commuting yet, and two days off for Christmas.  Woot!

That most marvelous Monday homies.  Ah yes, 

Tea time!  Later homies.  Be good, you know Santa is coming to town. 

 Good Morning!


----------



## keishashadow

For those still in the Xmas shopping game, it’s Green Monday, the hunt is on .  Helped one DS snag the elusive PS5 console a few weeks ago. Hoping to find one for middle DS today online.  Really hoping to not get stuck paying for it 


Disxuni said:


> Tomorrow having a spur of the moment trip to the Dark side. I have that extra ticket since we didn't have HHN this year and finally managed to make plans with a friend before the big holiday rush.


Have a wonderful time!  Please post some pics, we are starved here

Trying to adult and not keep thinking about where we could be during the mr’s round up vacation time off comin up wednesday until 12/28.  Failing miserably, suck it up buttercup

Mac - good night Irene, haven’theard That in years



Lynne G said:


> Choices this morning’s forecast are a mix of snow and freezing rain


That was my wakeup call this am. Looked worse than it was. Figure all the salty tears re last night’s steeler’s game pretreated the roads


Lynne G said:


> Well wishes to Keisha, and sending lots of mummy dust the swelling is going down quick. Yeah, saw quite the puffy hand when little one cracked and broke bones in her hand and wrist. Not fun. So sending well wishes your way, and not the snow. Take care, friend.


I forget, was that soccer related?  how long did it take your DD to heal up from that?   

Aside from my tongue in cheek whining above, do wonder how the young adults are coping with the social isolation.  Has to be really wearing on most of them.  At least social media & gaming is an outlet of sorts to connect.   I’m fascinated watching GD build a beach house on one of the sites.  My sort of game, might need to check that out to help pass the long winter.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Keisha, night time soccer game.  I think about 6 weeks, with 2 different casts.  First one was the hard kind, second was not as hard. Was happy, as X-ray showed all were repaired.  That wrist was broken years ago and the hand injury happened a few years ago.  Those senior high games were physical. While little one was scrappy, she was on the short size, so got tangled with the taller kids quite often.  She was nimble though, as had a gymnastic background.  By middle school, told her gym or soccer.  Soccer won.  She did play one season of basketball in her high school years, though I think she did it because friends asked her to join. Otherwise, until she graduated, she only played for a local club and school soccer teams. At college, she just does pick up soccer games, as they had a soccer club for anyone who wanted to play.  

Ah, yes this generation is so screen based. How my kids play YouTube music through my car, at first amazed me. Still cannot type with my thumbs like they both do. And really quickly too.

Tea. Cereal was had. Eh.

And a hehe,


----------



## macraven

Lynne I do remember when little one broke her wrist.
Good she had a complete recovery 
It’s as hard for the mom besides the daughter when that happened

Keisha, if getting  snow today, it puts you more in the mood for Christmas!

good catch on that PSI system!
You have always been a quick shopper for finding deals
Hope you score again for other son!


----------



## mckennarose

Just when I think we're getting a handle on Covid, it throws us for another loop.  One of my son in law's friend died last night from it in Philly.  She was only 31, the age of my eldest dd and son in law and was at their wedding.  I'm so upset.  



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, Schumi, time of year that a Nor’Easter gives us snow.
> 
> How much snow, who really knows? Our weather gang is still saying could be thoughts. Guess will see by Thursday morning, as storm will pass by Wednesday afternoon until early Thursday morning. Choices this morning’s forecast are a mix of snow and freezing rain, with a few inches to 6 or more inches in my area. Where McK lives, she probably has the same chances, though the 6 or more inches may be her better chance than me. I am hoping for the low snow totals and more just cold rain, not that icy freezing kind. Either way, for the US East Coast, from DC area North, here comes what weather guy has earlier said, a powerful storm is coming.


We'll be getting the snowblower ready tonight.  Yep, we always get dumped on and so far it's predicted to be "greater than 10 inches" of snow with some estimates between 16 and 24 inches so far.  I'm realllllyyyy hoping the forecast changes.  We have had that much snow before, but it really is a pain to deal with.  We're also the "higher elevations" you hear about when the forecasters say "with more expected in the higher elevations".    Hope everyone stays safe!

I know I'm missing a lot on the boards and I'm sorry I don't know what happened to you Keisha, but I hope you recover quickly.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no McK, such sad news.  Hugs, so hard to hear.  Yeah, asked my DH if the shovels were in the front of the garage.  These winter storms can really bring the snow totals.  If you ever need just to talk, let me know.  You are not that far away.  Plus, if you get just below Coopersburg, may be smelling our baking at my sister’s place this weekend.  

Ack, when kids don’t know what for lunch, so they ended up wanting to try a pizza place we have not tried before. Will let you know if I like it when they get back. Bonus, they are dropping my cards in the mail. One advantage of having kids that can drive. Paying them to drive, not an advantage until they turn at least they turn 25.

Ooh, rainy, so more tea while I wait.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 543836
> For those still in the Xmas shopping game, it’s Green Monday, the hunt is on .  Helped one DS snag the elusive PS5 console a few weeks ago. Hoping to find one for middle DS today online.  Really hoping to not get stuck paying for it
> 
> Have a wonderful time!  Please post some pics, we are starved here
> 
> Trying to adult and not keep thinking about where we could be during the mr’s round up vacation time off comin up wednesday until 12/28.  Failing miserably, suck it up buttercup
> 
> Mac - good night Irene, haven’theard That in years
> 
> 
> That was my wakeup call this am. Looked worse than it was. Figure all the salty tears re last night’s steeler’s game pretreated the roads
> 
> I forget, was that soccer related?  how long did it take your DD to heal up from that?
> 
> Aside from my tongue in cheek whining above, do wonder how the young adults are coping with the social isolation.  Has to be really wearing on most of them.  At least social media & gaming is an outlet of sorts to connect.   I’m fascinated watching GD build a beach house on one of the sites.  My sort of game, might need to check that out to help pass the long winter.



I think Kyle is doing alright with the whole thing....he`s not a party animal in any sense, but he is missing work colleagues as well as some friends. he has his gf, but he doesn`t do any social media, nor is he really into computer games, but he is finding it ok. I agree some youngsters are struggling. 

His father however, did ask for a PS5 for Christmas ....I think the look was enough of an answer....lol....I can count on one hand how many times he`s gone on a games consul.....another site I used to belong to had an amazing game one of the folks found online.....it was so ridiculous, but we all got addicted to it, wish I could find it, but can`t.

I think we`re all entitled to a little bit of a pity party now and again......






mckennarose said:


> Just when I think we're getting a handle on Covid, it throws us for another loop.  One of my son in law's friend died last night from it in Philly.  She was only 31, the age of my eldest dd and son in law and was at their wedding.  I'm so upset.
> 
> 
> We'll be getting the snowblower ready tonight.  Yep, we always get dumped on and so far it's predicted to be "greater than 10 inches" of snow with some estimates between 16 and 24 inches so far.  I'm realllllyyyy hoping the forecast changes.  We have had that much snow before, but it really is a pain to deal with.  We're also the "higher elevations" you hear about when the forecasters say "with more expected in the higher elevations".    Hope everyone stays safe!
> 
> I know I'm missing a lot on the boards and I'm sorry I don't know what happened to you Keisha, but I hope you recover quickly.



I`m so sorry to hear of your son in law`s friend. How truly dreadful. Of course you`re upset, 31 is so incredibly young  





We had sunshine today for a little while......but by that time we were back for the day. But, did pick up some ideal little stocking fillers for several friends and some for Kyle. Got a couple of parcels late in the day too. We have a wonderful post lady who if something needs a signature, will always come back even after her route is done. She`s lovely and we`re always grateful. 

Spent last night watching The Christmas Chronicles 1 & 2.....Goldie Hawn and Kurt Russell.....didn`t expect to like them but they were fun. Both on Netflix. 

And finished my book group choice.....After the End it`s called. It was one of the hardest books I`ve ever had to read.....so emotional, I was glad to finish it actually. Won`t ever read it again, but it was an amazing book. Settling down to read The Miniaturist now.....book group isn`t getting together through zoom till after Christmas now.....

Two days before Christmas I always read Charles Dickens, A Christmas Carol. I have many different copies of it, and read a different one every year...ach most of you know that.....I`m sure I tell you every year. 

Not decided which Christmas movie we`ll watch tonight........will decide after I have this sweet mince pie and a cup of tea. 

Hope everyone`s having a lovely Monday......


----------



## Charade67

Can anyone guess what I’m doing right now? If you guessed sitting on hold with an insurance company, you win.  I am so ready to go home right now.


Disxuni said:


> Tomorrow having a spur of the moment trip to the Dark side.


 Hope you have a great time. 



schumigirl said:


> Well, a Monday morning of heavy rain


 That was us today too. 



Lynne G said:


> How much snow, who really knows?


 So far I have seen everything from 1 inch to 5-8 inches. The forecast changes every time I look at it. 



keishashadow said:


> do wonder how the young adults are coping with the social isolation.


 B is doing okay so far, but I wonder how she will be after finals are over and she doesn’t have that distraction. 



mckennarose said:


> Just when I think we're getting a handle on Covid, it throws us for another loop. One of my son in law's friend died last night from it in Philly. She was only 31, the age of my eldest dd and son in law and was at their wedding. I'm so upset.


 I am so sorry. Way too young. 



schumigirl said:


> Hope everyone`s having a lovely Monday......


 Not the word I would use, but hey, at least I still have a job.

On hold and the internet is out. We just got a internet upgrade this morning. Argh!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, a few more minutes for me, so I feel for ya Charade. 

Pizza was okay, the red sauce tasted too tomato tasting to me, as I like mine more with spices. But cheese and crust very good. Most likely would order a cheesesteak next time. Older one got that, and it looked really good.

And so, with a later filling lunch, I guess diner will later. Hey, rain seemed to have stopped and brighter out now.

Ah, that Monday night feeling.  No football watching though, as game was yesterday.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@mckennarose thinking of you all and the family of the young lady.  So sad to hear that news.  

London and the South East have now been placed in our highest tier.  Should have happened a while ago.  Pictures of packed streets, restaurants and bars.   Up here in the north west we’ve been restricted for much longer and actually where we live numbers are now so low as to not be recorded which is fantastic news.

Can only hope the vaccines work and bring us all back to some normality.

We had a busy day getting jobs done and a nice meal with the family then settled in our lounge with a movie while they did their last homework of the year.

@schumigirl we have booked for lunch tomorrow at the newly opened “Churchill Tree” in the old tenants hall on the Alderley Park site. (It was our conference centre).  Looking forward to seeing what they have done with it.  Dog friendly too.


----------



## Lynne G

Aw, Julie a maybe with Louie visit tomorrow.  

With such a filling late lunch, no one hungry. Hence, made a milkshake for dinner for me. DH saw it and made a bowl of ice cream for himself. Older one saw a half of an Italian hoagie, so his dinner. And little one I don’t think had anything yet.

And ack, as of news this evening, expecting 6 to 10 inches of snow. But I’m in the hmm area, as there is the sure where McK is, will get over a foot of snow, and shore area mostly just rain. That middle area is still like where is the sleet/ freezing rain line will tell how much snow we really will get. For now, saying will stay just enough South of us, will get around the 10 inches. Eh, either way, gloves, hat, boots and shovels ready. And another eh, barely above freezing as the storm moves on.

But tomorrow will be clear, so will certainly get out to enjoy before that unwelcome winter blast happens. My one item finally arrived at the store, so will try to get to store to pick up tomorrow. Glad, as last I saw, was delayed.

Time for tea. It’s that quiet time, as all in separate rooms enjoying their choice of screen.

Light from the little zoo the other night:


----------



## Charade67

B and I went to the mall tonight so she could buy something for her dad. I found 2 puzzles that perfectly sum up 2020.


----------



## Charade67

Before anyone asks, no, I did not buy either one.


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> If you ever need just to talk, let me know. You are not that far away. Plus, if you get just below Coopersburg, may be smelling our baking at my sister’s place this weekend.


Thanks, I appreciate it!  


schumigirl said:


> I`m so sorry to hear of your son in law`s friend. How truly dreadful. Of course you`re upset, 31 is so incredibly young


It is so sad.  It's the age of my eldest and her husband, so it kind of shocked me.  I feel so bad for the family.  This year has been hard on some of my kids with deaths of people/friends their age.  


schumigirl said:


> Spent last night watching The Christmas Chronicles 1 & 2.....Goldie Hawn and Kurt Russell.....didn`t expect to like them but they were fun. Both on Netflix.


I was wondering about those.  Maybe we'll put them on the movie list.
Remember Overboard with both of them?  I liked that movie when it came out.


schumigirl said:


> Not decided which Christmas movie we`ll watch tonight........will decide after I have this sweet mince pie and a cup of tea.


We watched The Santa Clause (Tim Allen) .... always a favorite.  And had some mint hot chocolate.


Charade67 said:


> I am so sorry. Way too young.


Thanks.  Yes, way too young.


Realfoodfans said:


> @mckennarose thinking of you all and the family of the young lady. So sad to hear that news.


Thanks.  I haven't heard anything about a funeral, but I doubt they will have something for people outside the immediate family.  


Realfoodfans said:


> London and the South East have now been placed in our highest tier. Should have happened a while ago.


Is the highest tier a total lockdown?  


Realfoodfans said:


> Up here in the north west we’ve been restricted for much longer and actually where we live numbers are now so low as to not be recorded which is fantastic news.


That is fantastic news! 


Realfoodfans said:


> Can only hope the vaccines work and bring us all back to some normality.


I read something on the weekend that they believe if people comply with the vaccine then we might reach herd immunity in the US by May.  I still don't know how I feel about it and I am considered a higher risk person.  


Lynne G said:


> But I’m in the hmm area, as there is the sure where McK is, will get over a foot of snow,


Yep, we will get a lot if everything stays on course.  Our projected forecast is still 16 to 20 inches with 24 locally.  Ugh!  I have to dig my heavy duty winter boots out.
Stay Warm!


----------



## macraven

Mrose
I loved that movie Overboard!
Got a lot of laughs out of it and thought Goldie was a hoot.

That is sad news about the 31 yo passing.
Just does not seem right to see a friend happy and healthy 
and then stricken and pass.
Hugs for you and your family.

Our lives and society were so different one year ago.

Lynne
Who do I bet on for who gets the most snow this week?
You or Mrose?

I think your kids will keep your drive shoveled for you as they are always helpful to you.
Their finals done today?
Nice they have a few weeks before back to college studies.

Hope none of the homies gets snowed in this season.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh I think McK will get maybe even double me, Mac.  Guess we will post our view by Thursday morning.   Little one is finished, older one has his last final on the 22nd.  Yeah, they both better help shovel.  Though all 4 of us will be out there.


----------



## macraven

Well, coming in second place for amount of snow, is not a bad thing


----------



## mckennarose

macraven said:


> Lynne
> Who do I bet on for who gets the most snow this week?
> You or Mrose?





Lynne G said:


> I think McK will get maybe even double me,


Lol, I was just going to post that I'm SURE it will be me! Not that I want it!


----------



## macraven

I hope it is not as bad as predicted.


----------



## Charade67

I need another vacation, and I think this time I need to go alone. In addition to the annoyances at work today, tonight I was trying to balance my checkbook (yes, I still do that. It’s a holdover from my days in accounts payable.) and it wouldn’t balance. While I was working on that the cat decided he wanted to play with the superhero tree. As I was yelling at the cat I looked at Dh and he was holding a towel to his head. Me: Are you bleeding again? Him: I was scratching my head. (He just got the staples out today.) I told him that if he did it again I would get him a human sized cone of shame. 

Anyone remember the old “Calgon, take me away” commercials?


----------



## macraven

I remember the Calgon commercials !
What prize do I win now?


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> @mckennarose thinking of you all and the family of the young lady.  So sad to hear that news.
> 
> London and the South East have now been placed in our highest tier.  Should have happened a while ago.  Pictures of packed streets, restaurants and bars.   Up here in the north west we’ve been restricted for much longer and actually where we live numbers are now so low as to not be recorded which is fantastic news.
> 
> Can only hope the vaccines work and bring us all back to some normality.
> 
> We had a busy day getting jobs done and a nice meal with the family then settled in our lounge with a movie while they did their last homework of the year.
> 
> @schumigirl we have booked for lunch tomorrow at the newly opened “Churchill Tree” in the old tenants hall on the Alderley Park site. (It was our conference centre).  Looking forward to seeing what they have done with it.  Dog friendly too.



Have fun. 




Charade67 said:


> Before anyone asks, no, I did not buy either one.




No, that`s not quite the type of puzzle one would really enjoy doing! 





mckennarose said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it!
> 
> It is so sad.  It's the age of my eldest and her husband, so it kind of shocked me.  I feel so bad for the family.  This year has been hard on some of my kids with deaths of people/friends their age.
> 
> I was wondering about those.  Maybe we'll put them on the movie list.
> Remember Overboard with both of them?  I liked that movie when it came out.
> 
> We watched The Santa Clause (Tim Allen) .... always a favorite.  And had some mint hot chocolate.
> 
> Thanks.  Yes, way too young.
> 
> Thanks.  I haven't heard anything about a funeral, but I doubt they will have something for people outside the immediate family.
> 
> Is the highest tier a total lockdown?
> 
> That is fantastic news!
> 
> I read something on the weekend that they believe if people comply with the vaccine then we might reach herd immunity in the US by May.  I still don't know how I feel about it and I am considered a higher risk person.
> 
> Yep, we will get a lot if everything stays on course.  Our projected forecast is still 16 to 20 inches with 24 locally.  Ugh!  I have to dig my heavy duty winter boots out.
> Stay Warm!




I like Tim Allen, but weirdly don`t like his Santa Clause Christmas movies......I do love him in Christmas with the Kranks which we ended up watching last night......I lvoe the scene where he has botox and is trying to eat peaches. Plus, I love Jamie Lee Curtis in anything........

Hope you`re feeling a bit better today......its tough to also feel positive about this as even where numbers are lower, if they continue to allow us to mix as they planned over the festive period, numbers will go through the roof in January....all for a 5 day free for all. We`re not mixing......we`ll be avoiding get togethers are all of my friends and family too. It`s tough, but we`ll do it.







macraven said:


> Mrose
> I loved that movie Overboard!
> Got a lot of laughs out of it and thought Goldie was a hoot.
> 
> That is sad news about the 31 yo passing.
> Just does not seem right to see a friend happy and healthy
> and then stricken and pass.
> Hugs for you and your family.
> 
> Our lives and society were so different one year ago.
> 
> Lynne
> Who do I bet on for who gets the most snow this week?
> You or Mrose?
> 
> I think your kids will keep your drive shoveled for you as they are always helpful to you.
> Their finals done today?
> Nice they have a few weeks before back to college studies.
> 
> Hope none of the homies gets snowed in this season.




She was brilliant in Overboard.....one of the funniest films. Her and Kurt Russell are so cute together......I think they made a remake of it in 2018 with Anna Faris who is funny, but I didn`t fancy watching it......they reversed the roles and added a few differences. Not fo me.....leave older films alone, remakes almost always don`t work. With the exception of the 1944 remake of the movie Gaslight. The original made in 1940 wasn`t very good, but the remake with Charles Boyer and Ingrid Bergman were stunning in it. Angela Lansbury had her first role in that movie too. 

And you don`t need to worry about being snowed in anymore.......lol.......




It`s a cold but sunny one this morning. Heading out for some fresh veg this morning..... and we need petrol in the car...this is one of the thirstiest cars we`ve ever had....but it`s worth it. 

Yesterday I made 4 loads of pork sausage rolls/cranberry and pork sausage rolls, cut them into mini ones and froze them for over the days we won`t be going out over Christmas/New Year. Tom reminded me we`re not having the Boxing Day bash this year and actually asked, would we eat all of them .......lol....I reminded him he ate 5 before I froze them......yes, we`ll eat them!

Might make the mars bar treats today.....before the mars bars take feet and disappear too 

Rainbow trout for dinner tonight.....fish lovers in this house thank goodness!! All gutted and no heads or tails left on, just the fillets, and best of all no bones! Lemon butter sauce to go with it.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh yeah it does. The day Mac’s dinner is from Taco Bell. Homies, tacos!

Still very dark out, and a cool morning start. Phone says 28 out. But clear.

Funny, with the snow coming, the news has not yet got that all the bread and milk is gone stories. Yeah, we still have blank shelves in many a store. Good thing I have enough, and if kids want to get anything else, it’s on them today, as older one‘s final is at dinner time. I hope they’d also pick my item up. When they get near, I’ll tap out an I’m here button for them. The place will drop the item right into the car. So unless the want to shop there, will be a fly by stop.
Schumi, nice the fish was deboned.  Hope your baking turned out well. Sweets, yum.  Not interested in the sausage or fish, as neither I like to eat.  At least Tom got a few in before having to wait another week. LoL 

Julie, enjoy that place, and hope Louie can come with, as said to be dog friendly.

And so, with no need to see that screen outside today, enjoying my cup of tea with a throw over my legs. 

That terrific Taco Tuesday to all the homies.

Ooh what can I get into food wise now.,... yeah cereal seems to be the pick.  Sigh.


----------



## schumigirl

No Lynne, I don’t think you’d get much to eat in our home. We eat very different things.......pasta isn’t a big hit in our home, I know you’ve said you eat that a lot.

Pasta wise, generally only chicken mac n cheese and lasagne in our home. 

Long as things are all home cooked, we’re good. We all enjoy my cooking so I’m happy with that. 




Still a beautiful day here......sun is glorious, and it’s not too cold despite looking a little frosty.

Got what we needed and back home. Got some smoked salmon for lunch tomorrow to try it, and a whole salmon we asked them to debone and take the head and tail off and just give us the side fillets, I cut myself into portions then.

Lunch today is butternut squash and sweet potato soup I made yesterday. Always tastes better the next day after I make it...most dishes do though. Bread is from the bakery though.

And almost lunchtime here.......think most of you are about to have breakfast........

I am having tea though Lynne......we do share an enjoyment of that at least.......


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I do pasta more for sure, Schumi.  First, because it’s a fast meal, and second, little one is fond of most pasta dishes. Oh, you do make food I’d certainly eat.  And yes, happily join you for tea.  I make chicken noodle soup for little one and me, but have made sweet potato soup for older one, which DH will eat both. I think most soup tastes better the next day.  And that doesn’t happen most of the time.

Cereal was, well cereal.  So off to see what sweet I can get into.  I think little one made chocolate chip cookies late last night.  Ooh they do go good with tea.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I do pasta more for sure, Schumi.  First, because it’s a fast meal, and second, little one is fond of most pasta dishes. Oh, you do make food I’d certainly eat.  And yes, happily join you for tea.  I make chicken noodle soup for little one and me, but have made sweet potato soup for older one, which DH will eat both. I think most soup tastes better the next day.  And that doesn’t happen most of the time.
> 
> Cereal was, well cereal.  So off to see what sweet I can get into.  I think little one made chocolate chip cookies late last night.  Ooh they do go good with tea.



Yes, I have all the time in the world to take time to cook and make what we all like.

I like making soups specifically for the next day.....always freeze some too. I only make three variations of soup as soup is not my favourite thing, unless I make it of course......but if we go out for dinner, I’d never order soup unless it’s a Thai restaurant and it’s a small portion.




Trying to decide whether or not to head for a walk down on the beach......Tom wants to wrap some of his gifts up, so maybe not then.

And decide which Christmas movie to watch tonight.

We were supposed to be going out for one of our Christmas meals out tonight, but the people who run the restaurant have had a family emergency and called us last night to say they are closing till after Christmas now. Shame for them as they are always so busy, small family run place. Which is why I’m cooking tonight instead of going out.

Next dinner out is next Monday......will look forward to that more than ever now.

Christmas is getting so close now........I think I’m sorted.......more or less.

Time for tea and a treat.......


----------



## Lynne G

One cookie left.  

Walk on beach sounds lovely, Schumi.  A shame not eating out tonight, and sad to hear having to close for a family issue this time of year. Yeah, with a picky eater in my home, I tend to stick with what all enjoy.  And oddly, I guess, I rarely make any soup or food for later eating.  Well, sweets, yes.  They can stay around for a few days.  

Ack, not even mid morning yet.  Though with a clear sky, nice sunrise and sunny out now.  Weather lady said, clouds will start in the afternoon, but at least the dry conditions are in place before that storm comes late tomorrow.


----------



## mckennarose

Charade67 said:


> Me: Are you bleeding again? Him: I was scratching my head. (He just got the staples out today.) I told him that if he did it again I would get him a human sized cone of shame.


Ok, I missed this... he had an injury to the head?  Yikes!


schumigirl said:


> I like Tim Allen, but weirdly don`t like his Santa Clause Christmas movies...


I like the first one, but not the others.  I will watch the second one sometimes, but not the one with Jack Frost.


schumigirl said:


> I do love him in Christmas with the Kranks which we ended up watching last night......I lvoe the scene where he has botox and is trying to eat peaches


I'll have to put that one on today.  I haven't watched it in a while.


schumigirl said:


> I love Jamie Lee Curtis in anything........


You and my husband.... LOL!


schumigirl said:


> She was brilliant in Overboard.....one of the funniest films. Her and Kurt Russell are so cute together


I LOVED Overboard too!  


schumigirl said:


> I think they made a remake of it in 2018 with Anna Faris who is funny, but I didn`t fancy watching it......they reversed the roles and added a few differences. Not fo me.....leave older films alone, remakes almost always don`t work.


I haven't seen it and probably won't watch it.  I don't like remakes either.  I haven't watched the newer live action Disney movies except for Cinderella.  I shut off the newer Beauty and the Beast 2 minutes in.... I won't watch Aladdin because I can't stand Will Smith, I won't watch the Lion King because I don't like Beyonce.  And don't get me started on Mulan!  I could star in my own version of Christmas with the Krank's today.... I'm a little salty, lol!  Point Break is another remake I won't watch.  Patrick Swayze is the only Bodhi!

It's gorgeously sunny today, which is deceiving.  It's only 28 degrees and we will have the monster Nor' Easter tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

Hope you get that last cookie!


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> Hope you get that last cookie!



Oh I did.  LoL 

Sleeping kids get nada for breakfast.   Brunch, most likely.  See if a stop today, food places need to be on their not breakfast menu.  Little one is not fond of most breakfast foods, mine or fast food ones.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 




I’am up having my coffee this morning reading the Sans.




Realfoodfans said:


> Lyme was lovely though much limited in the rooms to see. Each decorated room was in a different history period relating to other NT property in our region. So we had Tudor, Regency, Georgian, Edwardian finishing with a corridor display or wreaths dressed for the 12 days of Christmas.



Sounds like a nice time.




schumigirl said:


> So, you do presents on Christmas Eve or just some on that day and keep some for the 25th?



We do presents on Christmas Eve. In years past I always had a big meal and Celebration with present opening with all the family on Christmas Eve then a nice dinner meal for local family Christmas Day. It was becoming to much, so cut it down to just the big celebration Christmas Eve. We all unwrap our presents then. The littles are so happy to be together.

This year all will have to check temps before they make the trip over and if they have been exposed to someone who is sick sadly they will have to stay home.

QUOTE="schumigirl, post: 62525977, member: 149559"]
Gald you like the look of my balls too.....they are delicious......
[/QUOTE]

By the looks of your balls I’am sure they were lovely 



schumigirl said:


> Hope all is well with you Robo and you and your husband are doing well......



We are doing ok. Thank you. Hope you and all your family are well and looking forward to Christmas.




Realfoodfans said:


> That definitely looks like a shot Robbie! Glad you were both ok. So good you got to visit with your Dad too.



Thank you. We had a nice visit with dad although he can a bit cantankerous at times. This will be his first Christmas without my stepmom I know it will be hard for him.




Realfoodfans said:


> Time to cook our stir fry now - easy meal and little prep or clearing up so more parcels can be wrapped. We have “The Holiday” on now - gradually working through the Christmas movie



Sound like a nice evening.




macraven said:


> When is the wedding?
> So sweet you were included in the bridal search for the dress.
> Bet it was a happy time and lots of fun.



At the end of June.




macraven said:


> You’ll have a wonderful Christmas Eve and Christmas Day with your family.
> It’s wonderful you can all get together in your home.
> I’m sure you’ll have fun those two days with your loved ones.
> The best thing in life are our friends and family.



Thank you Mac. We are looking froward to our get together Christmas Eve.




macraven said:


> Pixie dust for you that have a blessed time with the ones you love.



My prayer for you dear lady is that you have a wonderful Christmas too.




keishashadow said:


> I’m sure he appreciated both things!



He did.




keishashadow said:


> My hand still looks like a club from the swelling. Im icing it faithfully, elevating it & surgical bandage is intact. if i use it at all, it inflates. Frustrating



Sounds like your doing all the right things. Some post op swelling is expected, but if the swelling gets severe to the point of finger numbness get on phone with surgeon ASAP. One of the issues of severe swelling is compartment syndrome. Doesn’t happen very often, but something to be aware of post surgery on hands or feet.

Sending lots of healing thoughts and prayers your way.




Charade67 said:


> I am fortunate in that I don't have may people to shop for. I only buy gifts for B, dh, my mom, and one friend. I've also gone to a simpler form of gift wrapping this year.



I think on last count I have 36 I buy for.




Charade67 said:


> Nice that she found her dress so quickly, When is the wedding?



Her dress is beautiful. Wedding is the end of June.




Lynne G said:


> Made some chocolate chip cookies this afternoon, so that and my evening cup of tea will be called dessert.



Sounds yummy.




Disxuni said:


> Tomorrow having a spur of the moment trip to the Dark side. I have that extra ticket since we didn't have HHN this year and finally managed to make plans with a friend before the big holiday rush.



Yeah!!!!! To a trip to Universal. Have a great time.



keishashadow said:


> For those still in the Xmas shopping game, it’s Green Monday, the hunt is on . Helped one DS snag the elusive PS5 console a few weeks ago. Hoping to find o



Happy hunting on the game system.



Lynne G said:


> Still cannot type with my thumbs like they both do. And really quickly too.



LOL.....I’am amazed at the speed the young ones can type with their thumbs. I cannot type with thumbs on phone



mckennarose said:


> Just when I think we're getting a handle on Covid, it throws us for another loop. One of my son in law's friend died last night from it in Philly. She was only 31, the age of my eldest dd and son in law and was at their wedding. I'm so upset.



I’m so sorry to hear of one so young passing from Covid. It is so sad for anyone to die of it, but when you hear of someone so young passing of it it is tragic.



mckennarose said:


> We'll be getting the snowblower ready tonight. Yep, we always get dumped on and so far it's predicted to be "greater than 10 inches" of snow with some estimates between 16 and 24 inches so far. I'm realllllyyyy hoping the forecast changes. We have had that much snow before, but it really is a pain to deal with. We're also the "higher elevations" you hear about when the forecasters say "with more expected in the higher elevations".  Hope everyone stays safe!



Wow.......sounds like a lot of snow. I will not complain of the 25 degrees I woke up to today and the first frost on the grass. Sounds like a mountain of snow heading your way. Hopefully the system will settle down and you won’t get as much as predicted.




Charade67 said:


> Can anyone guess what I’m doing right now? If you guessed sitting on hold with an insurance company, you win. I am so ready to go home right now.



You are a saint for having a job dealing with insurance companies.




Lynne G said:


> And ack, as of news this evening, expecting 6 to 10 inches of snow. But I’m in the hmm area, as there is the sure where McK is, will get over a foot of snow, and shore area mostly just rain.



Wow....you too Lynne and the snow. Hope you all don’t get as much as predicted either. It’s beautiful to look at, but a pain to deal with in large amounts.



Charade67 said:


> B and I went to the mall tonight so she could buy something for her dad. I found 2 puzzles that perfectly sum up 2020.



Those puzzles do kind of sum up this year for sure.




Charade67 said:


> As I was yelling at the cat I looked at Dh and he was holding a towel to his head. Me: Are you bleeding again? Him: I was scratching my head. (He just got the staples out today.) I told him that if he did it again I would get him a human sized cone of shame.



Did he get the picture........LOL.....


Granddaughter had a bad reaction to an antibiotic. It caused her face to swell and blisters inside of her mouth. It was caught before she had breathing issues. She is on meds to help now and sees doctor today. I feel so bad for her. She is such a sweet heart.

We spent most of the day yesterday going to meeting hearings at the county seat of our community about the various things that need to be passed for the builder who bought the farm land behind us. They were the drainage board, the County Council  and the Area Plan Commision on the rezonimg from A1 Agricultural to R1 Residential. The builder showed the houses he wanted to build and they are awful looking. He is wanting to put way to many houses on the land and the houses are cheaper and will devalue the homes in our neighborhood and the ones adjoining it on the other side. It was postponed until next month. The builder will have to bring it before the board again.

A good point was brought up as to whether the amount of earth the builder will have to move to build on the land will destabilize the surrounding homes. There are old mines under a good portion of this area and some homes in the community on the other side of the farm land have already had some mine subsidence settling issues.

Spoke with older sister yesterday and she had to put one of her dogs down. I felt so sorry for her. She was very upset. Although we don’t have pets we do enjoy our families pets and know how much their furry babies mean to them.


Last night about 11:30 when we were preparing for bed we heard 3 rapid sounding explosions and them our power went off. Someone either hit the transformer box or there was obviously a major malfunction. Power came back on about 3 am. When I got up this morning I went into the formal living room to turn on my Angel tree and  the burglar alarm went off. When power went off and came back on it reset the interior sensors. When I passed the sensor in the living room whoopee......I had to get to the alarm pad and reset the system.

I need to get moving this morning. I have a few things to do and some phone calls to make.

Have a great Tuesday everyone.

Mac it’s taco Tuesday.

Santa is coming soon.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Robo, so much of oh my, and a couple of yays!  Hoping that you have at least more than a cup of coffee in that HHN mug.  Early summer wedding sounds perfect.  And sweet to but for so many.  Will be a fun Eve, that’s for sure.  Ours will most likely be quiet.  

Ah, kids are up, and DH is barking his wants as they do my errands for me.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> One cookie left.
> 
> Walk on beach sounds lovely, Schumi.  A shame not eating out tonight, and sad to hear having to close for a family issue this time of year. Yeah, with a picky eater in my home, I tend to stick with what all enjoy.  And oddly, I guess, I rarely make any soup or food for later eating.  Well, sweets, yes.  They can stay around for a few days.
> 
> Ack, not even mid morning yet.  Though with a clear sky, nice sunrise and sunny out now.  Weather lady said, clouds will start in the afternoon, but at least the dry conditions are in place before that storm comes late tomorrow.




Yes, they are a lovely family and everyone just wishes them well. Oh goodness picky eaters......I`ve had friends who had some of them......always a talking point when they`re young children.





mckennarose said:


> Ok, I missed this... he had an injury to the head?  Yikes!
> 
> I like the first one, but not the others.  I will watch the second one sometimes, but not the one with Jack Frost.
> 
> I'll have to put that one on today.  I haven't watched it in a while.
> 
> You and my husband.... LOL!
> 
> I LOVED Overboard too!
> 
> I haven't seen it and probably won't watch it.  I don't like remakes either.  I haven't watched the newer live action Disney movies except for Cinderella.  I shut off the newer Beauty and the Beast 2 minutes in.... I won't watch Aladdin because I can't stand Will Smith, I won't watch the Lion King because I don't like Beyonce.  And don't get me started on Mulan!  I could star in my own version of Christmas with the Krank's today.... I'm a little salty, lol!  Point Break is another remake I won't watch.  Patrick Swayze is the only Bodhi!
> 
> It's gorgeously sunny today, which is deceiving.  It's only 28 degrees and we will have the monster Nor' Easter tomorrow.




lol....yes, Tom likes her too.....

Generally yes, remakes suck. Don`t give me the stink eye .....as a Patrick Swayze fan...I`m guilty of never having never seen Point Break!!

Not a Disney film fan, so haven`t seen most of them since Kyle was very young but remakes I wouldn`t watch either. 

Enjoy your weather today and wrap up warm tomorrow.......






Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 544011
> 
> 
> I’am up having my coffee this morning reading the Sans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a nice time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do presents on Christmas Eve. In years past I always had a big meal and Celebration with present opening with all the family on Christmas Eve then a nice dinner meal for local family Christmas Day. It was becoming to much, so cut it down to just the big celebration Christmas Eve. We all unwrap our presents then. The littles are so happy to be together.
> 
> This year all will have to check temps before they make the trip over and if they have been exposed to someone who is sick sadly they will have to stay home.
> 
> QUOTE="schumigirl, post: 62525977, member: 149559"]
> Gald you like the look of my balls too.....they are delicious......



By the looks of your balls I’am sure they were lovely 



We are doing ok. Thank you. Hope you and all your family are well and looking forward to Christmas.




Thank you. We had a nice visit with dad although he can a bit cantankerous at times. This will be his first Christmas without my stepmom I know it will be hard for him.




Sound like a nice evening.




At the end of June.




Thank you Mac. We are looking froward to our get together Christmas Eve.




My prayer for you dear lady is that you have a wonderful Christmas too.




He did.




Sounds like your doing all the right things. Some post op swelling is expected, but if the swelling gets severe to the point of finger numbness get on phone with surgeon ASAP. One of the issues of severe swelling is compartment syndrome. Doesn’t happen very often, but something to be aware of post surgery on hands or feet.

Sending lots of healing thoughts and prayers your way.




I think on last count I have 36 I buy for.




Her dress is beautiful. Wedding is the end of June.




Sounds yummy.




Yeah!!!!! To a trip to Universal. Have a great time.



Happy hunting on the game system.



LOL.....I’am amazed at the speed the young ones can type with their thumbs. I cannot type with thumbs on phone



I’m so sorry to hear of one so young passing from Covid. It is so sad for anyone to die of it, but when you hear of someone so young passing of it it is tragic.



Wow.......sounds like a lot of snow. I will not complain of the 25 degrees I woke up to today and the first frost on the grass. Sounds like a mountain of snow heading your way. Hopefully the system will settle down and you won’t get as much as predicted.




You are a saint for having a job dealing with insurance companies.




Wow....you too Lynne and the snow. Hope you all don’t get as much as predicted either. It’s beautiful to look at, but a pain to deal with in large amounts.



Those puzzles do kind of sum up this year for sure.




Did he get the picture........LOL.....


Granddaughter had a bad reaction to an antibiotic. It caused her face to swell and blisters inside of her mouth. It was caught before she had breathing issues. She is on meds to help now and sees doctor today. I feel so bad for her. She is such a sweet heart.

We spent most of the day yesterday going to meeting hearings at the county seat of our community about the various things that need to be passed for the builder who bought the farm land behind us. They were the drainage board, the County Council  and the Area Plan Commision on the rezonimg from A1 Agricultural to R1 Residential. The builder showed the houses he wanted to build and they are awful looking. He is wanting to put way to many houses on the land and the houses are cheaper and will devalue the homes in our neighborhood and the ones adjoining it on the other side. It was postponed until next month. The builder will have to bring it before the board again.

A good point was brought up as to whether the amount of earth the builder will have to move to build on the land will destabilize the surrounding homes. There are old mines under a good portion of this area and some homes in the community on the other side of the farm land have already had some mine subsidence settling issues.

Spoke with older sister yesterday and she had to put one of her dogs down. I felt so sorry for her. She was very upset. Although we don’t have pets we do enjoy our families pets and know how much their furry babies mean to them.


Last night about 11:30 when we were preparing for bed we heard 3 rapid sounding explosions and them our power went off. Someone either hit the transformer box or there was obviously a major malfunction. Power came back on about 3 am. When I got up this morning I went into the formal living room to turn on my Angel tree and  the burglar alarm went off. When power went off and came back on it reset the interior sensors. When I passed the sensor in the living room whoopee......I had to get to the alarm pad and reset the system.

I need to get moving this morning. I have a few things to do and some phone calls to make.

Have a great Tuesday everyone.

Mac it’s taco Tuesday.

Santa is coming soon.
View attachment 544022
[/QUOTE]


Goodness, your poor granddaughter...what a horrible reaction for her to have. Hope she`s on the mend now.......

And hope you can manage to object enough to get the plans halted for the building works. Where my mum used to live was all mines at one point....the builders managed to get plans passed and now there are new (at the time) homes by the hundred built on land that really shouldn`t have been built on. 

The County where we live is famous for being relatively flat and flood plains are prevalent, but plans are still going ahead to build on them all over, not so much near us but more inland. It affects so many people. 

That does sound lovely on Christmas Eve.....any get together this year will be extra appreciated I think......cannot wait to see the back of this year. And sounds like quite the power cut!


----------



## schumigirl

What did I do to Robo`s post?? Half of it is missing??


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Robo56 you are so good with your multi-quotes!

Well we certainly enjoyed our lunch.  However it was slightly surreal for me to be back on Alderley Park where so much of my life was centred.  Not just work but social life, my best life long friends made and my lovely Kev were met. My DS did his chef apprenticeship in a restaurant building now re-vamped into luxury apartments.  The new restaurant is in an old hall from the days the park was a stately home.  We used it as a conference centre so as a journalist I spent a lot of time in there covering events.  It is a listed building so all the original panelling and leaded windows etc have been kept.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Whoops posted before completed.  We walked around the new houses being built and the ones completed from the old stable yard and farm building (we had a fully operational farm on site linked to the animal health side of ICI).  Also the old water garden which has had to be retained.  Can’t imagine the maintenance fees to live in this area.


----------



## Charade67

I am going to lose my mind. I am on the office phone on hold with Anthem. Meanwhile, I was using my boss’ cell phone to contact Comcast about our internet problem. My boss is texting me and the other line of the office phone is ringing. I am so glad I am taking tomorrow off.
Comcast is supposed to be on their way over, and I am still on hold with Anthem.




mckennarose said:


> I read something on the weekend that they believe if people comply with the vaccine then we might reach herd immunity in the US by May. I still don't know how I feel about it and I am considered a higher risk person.


 I’m being selfish, but I really hope we are back to some sense on normalcy by the end of May. That’s when my Disney vacation is. 



schumigirl said:


> remakes almost always don`t work. With the exception of the 1944 remake of the movie Gaslight. The original made in 1940 wasn`t very good, but the remake with Charles Boyer and Ingrid Bergman were stunning in it. Angela Lansbury had her first role in that movie too.


 I did not know that that was a remake. I have only seen the 1944 version. I am trying to get B to watch it with me sometime. 



mckennarose said:


> Ok, I missed this... he had an injury to the head? Yikes!


 He dropped a ladder on his head last Sunday while putting out Christmas lights. Had to get 12 staples in his head. 



mckennarose said:


> I haven't seen it and probably won't watch it. I don't like remakes either. I haven't watched the newer live action Disney movies except for Cinderella. I shut off the newer Beauty and the Beast 2 minutes in.... I won't watch Aladdin because I can't stand Will Smith, I won't watch the Lion King because I don't like Beyonce. And don't get me started on Mulan!


 This is where we differ. I have enjoyed the line action Disney remakes that I have seen. I was dubious about Will Smith as the genie, but thought he did a very good job. I haven’t seen Mulan yet, but am looking forward to it. 



Robo56 said:


> Granddaughter had a bad reaction to an antibiotic. It caused her face to swell and blisters inside of her mouth. It was caught before she had breathing issues. She is on meds to help now and sees doctor today.


 How scary. I am allergic to amoxicillin, but thankfully it only causes a skin rash. 

Ugh. I have been on hold for 2 hours. I would like to get this resolved before lunch.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I am going to lose my mind. I am on the office phone on hold with Anthem. Meanwhile, I was using my boss’ cell phone to contact Comcast about our internet problem. My boss is texting me and the other line of the office phone is ringing. I am so glad I am taking tomorrow off.
> Comcast is supposed to be on their way over, and I am still on hold with Anthem.
> 
> 
> I’m being selfish, but I really hope we are back to some sense on normalcy by the end of May. That’s when my Disney vacation is.
> 
> I did not know that that was a remake. I have only seen the 1944 version. I am trying to get B to watch it with me sometime.
> 
> He dropped a ladder on his head last Sunday while putting out Christmas lights. Had to get 12 staples in his head.
> 
> This is where we differ. I have enjoyed the line action Disney remakes that I have seen. I was dubious about Will Smith as the genie, but thought he did a very good job. I haven’t seen Mulan yet, but am looking forward to it.
> 
> How scary. I am allergic to amoxicillin, but thankfully it only causes a skin rash.
> 
> Ugh. I have been on hold for 2 hours. I would like to get this resolved before lunch.



I checked our DVD`s and we have the 1940 with Anton Walbrook and Diana Wynyard, haven`t watched that one in many, many years. It was a British film and he was very sinister, maybe even more so than Boyer. But, I still prefer the 1944 version. 

I first watched it with my mum when I was around 10 and loved it. 

Hope you get your issue resolved, it`s frustrating being on hold for so long. Yes, I`m selfishly hoping beginning of May as we`re supposed to fly on the 10th. 






Just dropped a book off to one of my friends.  She`s having tummy issues so I gave her a book that helped me a couple of years back called the FODMAP plan. It will hopefully give her a few ideas before she sees a specialist at the hospital next week. Excellent book. 

I left it on her porch as we called to each other from a distance......she is being ultra careful as when all this virus issue started she took in her mum and mother in law to live with her and her husband. Thankfully they have plenty of rooms as I`m sure each having their own space helps.

Almost time to start dinner now I`m back in.....it`s nippy out there.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> What did I do to Robo`s post?? Half of it is missing??


I noticed and was going to adjust it but hey, the post was readable and good.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I noticed and was going to adjust it but hey, the post was readable and good.



Thanks mac.....I`m not sure what I did as I just pressed quote as usual......I have had an issue the odd occasion multi quoting, but not like that.....lol......maybe the Dis is a little glitchy....of course it could be me.......


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, ugh is all I have to say about listening to hold music.  Hope you are home now.

Julie, great pictures and thanks for posting. Cute shot of Louie. Cute dog, even seeing the back of him.

A what for dinner. Hmm. As lunch was close to 2 again this afternoon, thinking no one hungry for some time.

DH and little one went to gas up the cars. Older one got gas last week, so he’s fine. We like to have full tanks or close to, when cold weather.

Lunchtime walk was a bit nippy, as that steady wind was enough to feel chilly. But so bright with the clear sky. Now that it’s close to sunset, overcast sky.

Going to ask DH to put the shovels on our front stoop tomorrow morning. And the salt bucket out of the garage too. With the temps following the snow not even giving a high above freezing, want to make sure we are ready with the salt if any ice stays around, as sun returns after storm heads into the New England area.

Hope Schumi’s fish dinner was good.

And Mac gets her Taco Bell dinner run in.


----------



## mckennarose

Realfoodfans said:


>


Ok, can someone get me this for Christmas please?  /\  /\  /\  I've been a good(ish) girl.



Charade67 said:


> I’m being selfish, but I really hope we are back to some sense on normalcy by the end of May. That’s when my Disney vacation is.


Not selfish at all.  We usually go in May too, and I'm hoping for some good news by then.  I haven't started planning yet though.  


Charade67 said:


> He dropped a ladder on his head last Sunday while putting out Christmas lights. Had to get 12 staples in his head.


Oh gosh!  I'm sorry to hear that, poor guy!


Lynne G said:


> Going to ask DH to put the shovels on our front stoop tomorrow morning. And the salt bucket out of the garage too. With the temps following the snow not even giving a high above freezing, want to make sure we are ready with the salt if any ice stays around, as sun returns after storm heads into the New England area.


Salt is out and ready.  Hubby is still messing with the snowblower.  I also have a chicken to roast all day in the oven.... gotta have some comfort food during the storm!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, McK, house will smell good tomorrow evening too, as when cold out, want hot food.  

Very dark out, so as a countdown to Christmas Day, here’s a zoo light scene for ya:


----------



## macraven

Taco Bell it is for us tonight and they have some new items on the menu

we had to take a pass on Taco Bell boo hoo as it ways a last minute call


----------



## Charade67

Late night check in. It has been a long day. Our internet problem turned out to be a simple fix.  The technician who came yesterday had plugged the backup battery into an outlet that operated on a switch. It wasn't getting any power, so when the battery drained we lost internet. Boss had me call an electrician, who was able to change it so the outlet was live all the time. I was surprised that the electrician was able to come out immediately. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, ugh is all I have to say about listening to hold music. Hope you are home now.


 i was on hold for 2 hours. It wasn't even decent hold music. It was the same repetitive tune with "all of our agents are helping other customers. Please continue to hold...." every couple of minutes.



mckennarose said:


> Not selfish at all. We usually go in May too, and I'm hoping for some good news by then. I haven't started planning yet though.


Let me know if you decide to go in May. If we are there at the same time we could meet.


Had to share a couple of things I found on Facebook today.


----------



## macraven

It is charade day for the next 24 hours 

And it’s  time for our gal!


Happy December 16!


----------



## Charade67

Thanks Mac!!


----------



## macraven

I have been able to use messenger to reach a few people today but have not been able to receive emails yet.

Google mail in my area went down early today.

Was about maybe noon when I no longer could see or receive emails.
it’s still not accessible for me.

I have been able to get into the Dis and read threads and post.

I do get basic info that I have 93 emails that are unread but no idea from whom

No idea when gmail outage will be restored.
If any of you have sent me an email, and have not heard back from me, I have not slacked off or ignored anyone 
I just can not open any mail still

Don’t want anyone to think I am ignoring my homies


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I have been able to use messenger to reach a few people today but have not been able to receive emails yet.
> 
> Google mail in my area went down early today.
> 
> Was about maybe noon when I no longer could see or receive emails.
> it’s still not accessible for me.
> 
> I have been able to get into the Dis and read threads and post.
> 
> I do get basic info that I have 93 emails that are unread but no idea from whom
> 
> No idea when gmail outage will be restored.
> If any of you have sent me an email, and have not heard back from me, I have not slacked off or ignored anyone
> I just can not open any mail still
> 
> Don’t want anyone to think I am ignoring my homies



I did get your reply this morning, but what a night......the ones for you and also J'aime Paris I got a return saying not sent......but like I said to you, I sent five emails to folks in the UK and they all got them and replied??? Very weird........Loris is in another State too.

And I sent you one from another account and it was the same.......hope it gets sorted soon.....I`d struggle without emails.......lol........





And our Charade has a birthday..........
























Hope you have a lovely birthday Charade.........


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Thanks Mac!!



charade I was sweating it out tonbe able to post and wish you a fantastic birthday today

before noon today I went to the T-Mobile store for help as I could not get and read emails

one employee was able to do a reset for me and send out two emails but after that it went down again

I was worried I wound not singing the happy birthday song today for you
But God is good and let me get  the birth day wishes did get in our board   We did not wantt your bd to be late

I love all aka our homies 

somktnis happy birthday time for charade n eng your day

Over look any errors I made 

my

hop your day if fun!!


----------



## macraven

I well I am very sleepy but now we did a happy birthday to Charade  I need to check a few things and then go to beD

Me sandman is waiting for me

Charade enjoy every second Of today

it’s your  special date miss birthday girl

don’t laugh at me but think you knkw I stay isolated in the hour
I needed help for me phone so drove to the T-Mobile store on how can I get plstsni for charade For charades big day

hahaha I stood outside the store and gave the employee my phone and get it to work I wore my mask and shield 
It’s McKee that homie www help each other for protection
Meh did and I was able to send bd greetings and a mini cake for her

will assume the cat licked  the cake icing off but the cake still Looked good
Charade have a swell birthday
All The homies here send bd love to her

it’s a lot 2 now and time for bed
gokd night charade!!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Charade, ugh is all I have to say about listening to hold music.  Hope you are home now.
> 
> Julie, great pictures and thanks for posting. Cute shot of Louie. Cute dog, even seeing the back of him.
> 
> A what for dinner. Hmm. As lunch was close to 2 again this afternoon, thinking no one hungry for some time.
> 
> DH and little one went to gas up the cars. Older one got gas last week, so he’s fine. We like to have full tanks or close to, when cold weather.
> 
> Lunchtime walk was a bit nippy, as that steady wind was enough to feel chilly. But so bright with the clear sky. Now that it’s close to sunset, overcast sky.
> 
> Going to ask DH to put the shovels on our front stoop tomorrow morning. And the salt bucket out of the garage too. With the temps following the snow not even giving a high above freezing, want to make sure we are ready with the salt if any ice stays around, as sun returns after storm heads into the New England area.
> 
> Hope Schumi’s fish dinner was good.
> 
> And Mac gets her Taco Bell dinner run in.




Fish was really good Lynne.......you only have to cook them for a few minutes. Fish is so easy to overcook, glad to say it`s something I never do.....

Chilly here too now, but we`re not forecast to have any snow like you guys are over there.......





mckennarose said:


> Ok, can someone get me this for Christmas please?  /\  /\  /\  I've been a good(ish) girl.
> 
> 
> Not selfish at all.  We usually go in May too, and I'm hoping for some good news by then.  I haven't started planning yet though.
> 
> Oh gosh!  I'm sorry to hear that, poor guy!
> 
> Salt is out and ready.  Hubby is still messing with the snowblower.  I also have a chicken to roast all day in the oven.... gotta have some comfort food during the storm!



Chicken roasted is always a good choice for cold days......I think even the aroma of a chicken cooking makes you feel good.




I think we have rain this morning, although it`s a surprise as it wasn`t forecast......but heyho......and wind seems to have risen again too. Looks to be quite a horrible day ahead. Warm clothes I think are going to be a regular thing from now.

Hopefully the email situation has been resolved, sent off two to America this morning and so far I haven`t received a notification that it didn`t send. Fingers crossed.......

Breakfast and lunch sorted today, just dinner to think of. Might do chicken stir fry as I have a load of fresh ginger left.  They`re all having fish and chips, but I think I`ll pass on it.

And hump day is here again........


----------



## Realfoodfans

Happy Birthday @Charade67!!! I hope you wake to a good day with no outages or calls on hold!  Will there be cake?

We have a very wet morning but I did the perimeter stroll and played ball with Louie anyway as no school run so I have left Kev for a lie in as I had a sleepless night and kept him awake for a long time.

A few items to finish wrapping and birthday balloons to collect ready for L tomorrow but happy to stop in and potter about for now.

So now time for another coffee and some tv - waiting for news updates on latest restrictions.  @mckennarose Tier 3 is not total lockdown but essential shops only and take out food.  Lot of speculation that some areas should be in total lockdown and the Christmas reprieve removed.


----------



## mckennarose

Happy Birthday Charade!  



Charade67 said:


> Let me know if you decide to go in May. If we are there at the same time we could meet.


I will.  We don't have plans now and one of the hold ups is youngest dd's boyfriend's police academy graduation.  We don't know when that will be and he may not be able to go until June.  We usually avoid summer, so we're toying with the idea of hubby and I going in April-May and then taking the kids in Fall.  One hold up could be the boyfriend's job and how soon he gets hired, so we may have to go immediately after he graduates academy.  It's soooo hard to plan!  Between that, the covid vaccine, my other dd's (and boyfriend's) schedule everything is still up in the air.  I hate planning a trip last minute (like trying to plan for May in March) but we can do it if we have to.


Realfoodfans said:


> @mckennarose Tier 3 is not total lockdown but essential shops only and take out food.


I see.  Sounds similar to what our state is currently doing.

Well, it's the calm before the storm..... literally.  It's very dark and quiet out and only 18 degrees.  I'm already on my second cup of coffee and ready to go, but it won't start until around 1 pm.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, even with being a Wednesday, camels know: A very Happy Birthday Charade.

Giant Woot! Not only Charade’s birthday, but a hump of a day too! Woot! A Friday will be here in two more sleeps. And yep, with one night’s sleep, will wake up and see snow. That white stuff has not been seen for two winters. Saying we will be getting close to our average with this storm’s snow dump. Ack, as we are in a hilly start of the area, as you get close to the mountains, they are predicting around two feet of snow. Yeah, all of 24 or so inches. Sigh. That 6 to 10 inches predicted around my area is still the amount, saying this morning.

And so, with a quiet house, with a prior earlier yell to little one that 2 am was a good time to go to bed, and a walk up time 2 and a half hours later for me and DH. I don’t remember what time older one went to sleep, but by 10:30 last night, I was sound asleep.

Boo, woke up with a nice fat lip.  Cold sore medicine on it.  But not sore enough to not sip some tea.

Aw, always like hearing Louie’s morning patrol routine, Julie. Yeah, no bars or inside eating until after the new year starts is some if our restrictions. On Christmas Day, we were thinking of going to the movie theater. Well, it’s also closed. Glad to hear you enjoyed your coffee in a quiet morning.

Hey, McK, you are up early. Yep, cold out. And happy you are enjoying cups of coffee in a quiet house too.

And so, Schumi got unexpected rain. Like McK, we should not see the snow until the afternoon.

Hence people, get your trips in this morning. And I guess all are staying in today. Do not hear the morning traffic being as busy.

Time for some food. Eh, what cereal is left, err, not feeling it. Off to find, ooh oatmeal I see. Later homies.

A most wonderful Wednesday to all the homies.  Smile, and sing happy birthday to Charade.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfood.....don’t blame you for just wandering round the garden this morning......if your weather was anything like ours, it was horrible.


mrose......calm before the storm is always very ominous......hope it passes quickly.......



Lynne........you have snow coming I believe......again, hope it passes quickly......our weather is predicting Baltic temps for us at a Christmas........will believe it when I see it.....they always predict all this bad weather and it very rarely pans out.

Enjoy your tea.




Smoked salmon for lunch today.......bought 3 of the largest lemons on the planet this morning at the farm store.......I thought it was grapefruits at first.....didn’t have my glasses on! And picked up some arugula, or as we call it, rocket. 

Rain has gone off but still so windy.......

Seems there was a massive issue last night with google accounts, which is why I had an issue sending off certain emails, but just read it’s been resolved. Where would we be without our daily emails!

Time for lunch........


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Hey, McK, you are up early. Yep, cold out. And happy you are enjoying cups of coffee in a quiet house too.


Oh yes, early here today.  I usually don't get online until 8 ish.  I decided to drive dd to work today, since she doesn't have four wheel drive.  I'll get her later, hopefully it won't be too snowy.  They don't plow much until the storms are over so you never know what you'll be driving in.  I heard they are shutting down the interstates here about 12 or 1 to non essential workers.  If we get enough snow they will announce a state of emergency.  It's mostly to keep people off the roads and to open up funding.  They do it all the time when we get bad storms.

Stay safe Lynne!  Hubby heard it will be powdery snow, so light to shovel up here.  I hope so!


schumigirl said:


> mrose......calm before the storm is always very ominous......hope it passes quickly.......


It's a little unnerving at first, but then actually very peaceful when the snow starts piling up and no one is driving or moving around.  As soon as hubby gets home and I hear from all my kids, their spouses/boyfriends and my sister that they are safely home then I relax and just wait it out.

When the storm is over the parade of snowblowers starts.  We'll be one of them.  That's all you'll hear for hours!  



schumigirl said:


> And picked up some arugula, or as we call it, rocket.


Ahhh, that's what rocket is!  I saw "rocket" before online but never was sure.  I thought it was a spring mix of sorts.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, McK, will certainly hear all my neighbors on Thursday morning.  And the snow plow truck. The kids across the street are 10 and 6.  I can see them outside later today, enjoying the snow.  Yep, us, I like to watch the snow fall, from inside.  Fluffy snow is good.  Brushes off car easier and not as back breaking.  Hope all are safe up your way too. I can see my sister coming home around lunchtime. 309 will be ugly once the snow starts to fall.  

Still below freezing. 27 says the thermometer.

Oatmeal with some walnuts I added.  Was warm, so that was good.   And more tea.  Oh yes I will.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Oh yes, early here today.  I usually don't get online until 8 ish.  I decided to drive dd to work today, since she doesn't have four wheel drive.  I'll get her later, hopefully it won't be too snowy.  They don't plow much until the storms are over so you never know what you'll be driving in.  I heard they are shutting down the interstates here about 12 or 1 to non essential workers.  If we get enough snow they will announce a state of emergency.  It's mostly to keep people off the roads and to open up funding.  They do it all the time when we get bad storms.
> 
> Stay safe Lynne!  Hubby heard it will be powdery snow, so light to shovel up here.  I hope so!
> 
> It's a little unnerving at first, but then actually very peaceful when the snow starts piling up and no one is driving or moving around.  As soon as hubby gets home and I hear from all my kids, their spouses/boyfriends and my sister that they are safely home then I relax and just wait it out.
> 
> When the storm is over the parade of snowblowers starts.  We'll be one of them.  That's all you'll hear for hours!
> 
> 
> Ahhh, that's what rocket is!  I saw "rocket" before online but never was sure.  I thought it was a spring mix of sorts.



Yes, once everyone is home safe, you can relax and enjoy the bad weather from inside. But, if you know family members are out in, it’s dreadful till you know they’re safe.

lol.....yes, rocket is just arugula......one of my favourite things to make salad with. I always think the word cilantro sounds so pretty......but it’s just coriander as we call it, which we all hate with a passion......tastes like soap to us. There’s a certain percentage of the population to which it does taste like soap.....the rest of the population think we‘re crazy.....


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Happy Birthday Charade! Hope you have a wonderful day and no time on hold with the insurance companies! 



Lynne and Mrose - hope you don't get snowed in and all get home safely! Schumi and Julie hope your weather clears soon too!



Mac good luck with your email I think I'd have a nervous breakdown if mine went down! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, Schumi, always enjoy hearing what others call differ from what you know.

Elsa, hope you are enjoying your coffee. And yep, will turn into a snow day for us.

And a hehe, news last night said City kids still have school.  Yeah, the downside of online learning.   Even my DH said, we are getting used to this teleworking routine.  Though I have to say, the video meetings stink.


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning. I am up earlier than I wanted to be today. No snow for us yet. So far just nasty freezing rain. If we have to have winter weather I would prefer snow over the mess we are getting now.




mckennarose said:


> We usually avoid summer,


 We do too. We wanted to go for spring break in March, but the university cancelled spring break. The next time we would be able to go would be the week of Thanksgiving, so summer it is. 



Lynne G said:


> they are predicting around two feet of snow.


Yikes! We might get an inch or so. I think the most I have seen around here is a little over 1 foot.

Thank you all for the wonderful birthday wishes. I have the day off work today and plan on doing a whole lot of nothing.


----------



## schumigirl

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Happy Birthday Charade! Hope you have a wonderful day and no time on hold with the insurance companies!
> 
> View attachment 544190
> 
> Lynne and Mrose - hope you don't get snowed in and all get home safely! Schumi and Julie hope your weather clears soon too!
> 
> View attachment 544191
> 
> Mac good luck with your email I think I'd have a nervous breakdown if mine went down!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> View attachment 544193



lol.....I was having a panic attack last night as I had sent mac 2 emails and after I sent them I got email responses from that mailer demon saying they couldn`t be found as the address didn`t exist........straight to panic mode!!! I sent emails off to everyone to check......lol......I was so glad to discover the issue wasn`t mine but google mail......I think mac must have got about 10 emails this morning I had tried to send last night......panic over......

Hope you have a great day too........






Charade67 said:


> Quick good morning. I am up earlier than I wanted to be today. No snow for us yet. So far just nasty freezing rain. If we have to have winter weather I would prefer snow over the mess we are getting now.
> 
> 
> We do too. We wanted to go for spring break in March, but the university cancelled spring break. The next time we would be able to go would be the week of Thanksgiving, so summer it is.
> 
> 
> Yikes! We might get an inch or so. I think the most I have seen around here is a little over 1 foot.
> 
> Thank you all for the wonderful birthday wishes. I have the day off work today and plan on doing a whole lot of nothing.



Glad you have a nice relaxing day sorted out for your birthday.......




I think the rain is back on, wind is still howling and sea looks like it`s wilder than ever......glad to be inside.


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> I can see my sister coming home around lunchtime.


Now that the PennDot restrictions are coming out some places are closing at noon.  


Lynne G said:


> I can see them outside later today, enjoying the snow.


Sometimes we go for a walk in the snow before it stops.  It's very pretty.  Then by tomorrow the roads will be full of dirty snow.


schumigirl said:


> But, if you know family members are out in, it’s dreadful till you know they’re safe.


Oh yes.  Sometimes they get stuck, which is scary.  One time my aunt and uncle were stuck on the off ramp of the interstate all night.  They were taking their son back to college and tried to get off our exit to safety and got stuck.  It's a common thing here to keep blankets, hand warmers, snacks and a coffee can in your car if you have to travel far to work.  Use your imagination on the coffee can, lol!  



schumigirl said:


> I always think the word cilantro sounds so pretty......but it’s just coriander as we call it, which we all hate with a passion......tastes like soap to us. There’s a certain percentage of the population to which it does taste like soap.....the rest of the population think we‘re crazy.....


That's funny!  I love cilantro and use it very often.  I have a friend who absolutely hates it and also thinks it tastes like soap.  We also have Culantro in some stores, which is similar to Cilantro, but looks very different and is far stronger in taste and smell.  We have a large spanish population from the DR and Puerto Rico that use it in their dishes.  It's too strong for me and I don't like the leaves, which look like serrated thick blades of grass.  We call the seeds of Cilantro Coriander.


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Lynne and Mrose - hope you don't get snowed in and all get home safely! Schumi and Julie hope your weather clears soon too!


Thanks! 
I always love this meme and my kids and I send it to each other when it snows:




Charade67 said:


> So far just nasty freezing rain.


Oh yikes!  Ice is not fun!  Stay safe..


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Now that the PennDot restrictions are coming out some places are closing at noon.
> 
> Sometimes we go for a walk in the snow before it stops.  It's very pretty.  Then by tomorrow the roads will be full of dirty snow.
> 
> Oh yes.  Sometimes they get stuck, which is scary.  One time my aunt and uncle were stuck on the off ramp of the interstate all night.  They were taking their son back to college and tried to get off our exit to safety and got stuck.  It's a common thing here to keep blankets, hand warmers, snacks and a coffee can in your car if you have to travel far to work.  Use your imagination on the coffee can, lol!
> 
> 
> That's funny!  I love cilantro and use it very often.  I have a friend who absolutely hates it and also thinks it tastes like soap.  We also have Culantro in some stores, which is similar to Cilantro, but looks very different and is far stronger in taste and smell.  We have a large spanish population from the DR and Puerto Rico that use it in their dishes.  It's too strong for me and I don't like the leaves, which look like serrated thick blades of grass.  We call the seeds of Cilantro Coriander.
> 
> Thanks!
> I always love this meme and my kids and I send it to each other when it snows:
> View attachment 544196
> 
> 
> Oh yikes!  Ice is not fun!  Stay safe..



Oh lordy Culantro sounds even worse!!! 

Yes, we call coriander seeds.....coriander seeds......lol......one of the reasons we don`t eat a lot of Mexican food in restaurants is because almost everything has cilantro and usually onions that I can`t eat, but I do love onions sadly!!

That coffee can is giving me quite the image now.......


----------



## Lynne G

Icy, no thank you.  I’m with you, Charade.  If we are going to have snow, fluffy snow the best.  I much rather drive in snow than any road icy.  Have slid more times than want to ever.  Thankfully, no damage from those skids.  But yeah, McK, there will be crazy out there getting their coffee. 

Ah, both kids are up. How we have holes in our pantry, is beyond me. Little one declared no food for her in there, so what do I say? Yep, you go to the grocery store. She will. I assume it will be busy.

DH was out and put shovels on stoop and salt bucket right inside the garage. So, we are ready. Cleared cans at top of driveway, so can barely get two cars in driveway. That way, hoping plow truck cleans where car will not be. Less snow to shovel off the driveway too.

Ooh, more tea.  And aww, DH brought me a fluffy blanket.  It is cold out there, baby.


----------



## mckennarose

Now has started up here Lynne!  Our street is almost covered already.  Did it start down there yet?


----------



## Lynne G

Nope, McK, saying around 2pm or so.  Hence, just overcast looking. Eek, you have snow already.  My sister said 1pm was for all off 309, she was home before that.  Hunkered down too.  She’s just below Quakertown.  I’m going to send her compare pictures tomorrow morning.  Now saying we may be close enough to the City, may see some sleet and rain after the snow.  Ah, either way, we won’t be venturing out soon enough.


----------



## Lynne G

And, yep, snow has just started to fall in earnest.  Time for some more tea.  DH said house feeling too warm.  Um, go outside if you are too warm.  30 out there now.  Still hear traffic, so not sticking enough to stop people yet.


----------



## Charade67

No snow here. Just yucky freezing rain.


----------



## macraven

45 and foggy here
No complaints...!


----------



## schumigirl

I`m yawning my head off tonight......it`s not even 8pm! 

Got Love Actually coming up soon......no snow or rain tonight for us, but more rain tomorrow.

Going for a pepsi...hope the caffeine wakes me up a little......


----------



## schumigirl

​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Wish we had snow - not had deep snow for a few years now.  The first year I moved to Macclesfield it was a new house and not enough phone lines so I was waiting for that to be sorted.  Snow was drifting above the windows and I was home alone.  I absolutely loved it!

My brother called in with L’s birthday gift.  So lovely to see him for a few minutes.  Still hoping to spend Christmas Day afternoon with them.

Dishwasher on and things all ready for morning so feet up and watching the final of Portrait Artist of the Year.  I love to draw and paint so always watch the art programmes.

We will get up a little earlier to have some time with L and her gifts so hoping for an early night and a better sleep.

Looking forward to seeing snow pictures tomorrow.


----------



## mckennarose

schumigirl said:


> Oh lordy Culantro sounds even worse!!!


LOL, you would definitely hate it!


schumigirl said:


> That coffee can is giving me quite the image now.......


Yeah.... sorry about that.  LOL!  When you gotta go... you gotta go!


Lynne G said:


> Now saying we may be close enough to the City, may see some sleet and rain after the snow.


Oh yuck! Stay safe!


Charade67 said:


> Just yucky freezing rain.


I hate ice.  Stay safe too!

Well, no walks in the snow tonight!  The wind is bitter cold and blowing snow right into your face.  We shoveled a bit but we definitely have a few inches already.  Traffic is coming to a complete stop and most of my family are home.  Just waiting for word that my son in law is home.  Roads are getting bad.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope son in law is home now, McK.  We have got a few inches already, and dark out now.  And yeah, very windy too.  

Maybe chicken with peppers tonight.

Weirdly quiet, but not complaining.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> LOL, you would definitely hate it!
> 
> Yeah.... sorry about that.  LOL!  When you gotta go... you gotta go!
> 
> Oh yuck! Stay safe!
> 
> I hate ice.  Stay safe too!
> 
> Well, no walks in the snow tonight!  The wind is bitter cold and blowing snow right into your face.  We shoveled a bit but we definitely have a few inches already.  Traffic is coming to a complete stop and most of my family are home.  Just waiting for word that my son in law is home.  Roads are getting bad.



Oh yes, when you gotta go........

Sounds bitter where you are.....the wind is one of the worst things at times. And hope all your family are home soon. I spoke to my cousin in LI and they too are preparing for the storm.....will be glad when it passes for everyone.




Watched Love Actually tonight.......I forget how sentimental it is at times......and watching the wonderful Alan Rickman is always a joy.....that voice of his!!

Doesn’t feel too cold tonight.....

Almost bedtime here for us.....I was so tired earlier, but managed to stay awake during the movie and think I’ll be asleep before my head hits the pillow.

Usually tomorrow would have been the village nursery Christmas party I help out with......missing doing that this year. So many things are different this year though.

Will do some grocery shopping instead........not as much fun.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, some sleet or freezing rain has been pelting my windows.  Just not a nice night. 

Dinner was a your choice chicken and fire grilled red peppers. Add some cheese and make a street taco, or cut open a croissant and make your chicken sandwich with some bacon and cheese added to it. I made some street tacos. Think DH had the sandwiches, not sure what older one had, but little one did not like either choice, so hers was on top of rice. Make your own milkshakes or have some ice cream dessert. Mine was chocolate milkshake, of course.

And so, other than a couple more finals older one needs to complete, chilling is the night time activity. And rightly so.

And with this crappy weather, thought, why not have a shorter week, since a short week next week? Woot, oh yes I did. Will be a Friday day of leisure. Un huh.

Yes, Schumi so many holiday events and visits are a no go this year. It is sad. But will be better, soon. I am so hoping your May trip is a go.

Ack, on the USO Passholder Facebook page, they were posting Christmas Eve AP hotel prices. It so makes me want to go, but probably not. Even without the parade and no VB, I would love this time of year, with all the decorations they do have. Sigh.

The wind must be blowing, the sleet/freezing rain is so noisy.

But we had a lovely night at the zoo last weekend.  So another light from that fun:


Bonus little one that had that fun with me.


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Hope son in law is home now, McK. We have got a few inches already, and dark out now. And yeah, very windy too.


Thanks, he got home at 6.  There was a tractor trailer stuck so he had to re-route.


Lynne G said:


> Ooh, some sleet or freezing rain has been pelting my windows. Just not a nice night.


No freezing rain here.  The snow is light and drifting with the wind.  We just took the dogs out, carrying the chihuahua bundled in two coats and wrapped in a blanket, and put them down in a path hubby just dug, and I held a blanket by them to block the wind.  The snow is taller than they are right now and they can't go far, poor things.  A Nor' Easter and little dogs don't mix well.


schumigirl said:


> Watched Love Actually tonight.......I forget how sentimental it is at times......and watching the wonderful Alan Rickman is always a joy.....that voice of his!!


I forgot he was in that movie!   I haven't seen it in a while.


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, my lab, who enjoyed the snow to play in, but we had to make a path in the snow in the backyard or else she’d potty on the deck.  Poor little guys McK.  It is windy.  Glad to hear son in law got home safely.


----------



## macraven

How are all my snow bunnies in the North?

All you homies should move in with me until the cold and snow is gone.

Since Lynne is the early bird, she can handle breakfast for the peeps and I’ll do dinner duty.

Lunch will be done by the other homies.

Lets have Schumi do the desserts as she is queen in the kitchen for sweets.

No assignments for clean up duty as I have a dishwasher.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.  Lounge throws washed and dried and J’s room dusted and hoovered, more washing in and chicken and peppers prepped for wraps later as just us 3 to eat.  L & J have to spend couple hours with their father as agreed for birthday.

We were up extra early to open presents and see the cake though none eaten till later.  Children had chocolate pancakes for breakfast - just coffee for me.  L has taken chocolate Santas in for all her class and she went wearing a birthday crown so hopefully a good start for her birthday.

Off now to collect a drive by grocery order.  Also collecting a small turkey to cook on Sunday when we will have our first festive roast dinner.

Hope our PA friends have warmth and power this cold morning x


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Julie.  I hope L does have a lovely day at school, with many wishing her a happy birthday.  

We still have snow showers this morning.  And I guess with all the snow on the road this morning, a box truck thought it was not on the rails, and the train leaving the station hit it.  Quite the mess this early morning.  Glad I do not have to commute, as while roads are mostly clear, we are well below freezing, so black ice is a high possibility.  And so dark out with the cloud cover, would not have been a fun drive.

And ah yes, today is a thirsty Thursday.  So, join me and have that drink.  A nice cup of hot tea is mine.  Whatever is your choice, I hope you enjoy it.  

And so, the dig out will be when daylight arrives. Cars started and hope the plow truck goes by again. We heard it last night, but I am sure it needs another pass. And we have all season tires on our car, so we should be good. I would like to wait to travel until after the temps go just above freezing. We are to stay cool, as high is 33F.

No matter,


Woot, and yeah:
  Double woot! Woot! Woot!


The most terrific Thursday to all the homies.  Have a drink and send birthday wishes to birthday girl L, Julie’s granddaughter.  

Oh, and smile, Santa is coming next week.


----------



## pcstang

macraven said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> good to see you here.


Thanks, just been busy and have bewn to USO in at l least 5 years. I will when the new coaster opens. Just took a break. I text with the blue crew almost daily still. Probably going to head down their way and then the keys next month. Do you all still do the meetups occasionally? Any word on the projected opening of the new coaster? Happy all are well.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey, PC!  Glad you came back.  How’s the family?  Will most likely be back next end of September.  Still have my HHN ticket ready.  

And so, dig out almost done.  Hoping when kids wake up, we will clear the rest of the cars.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> How are all my snow bunnies in the North?
> 
> All you homies should move in with me until the cold and snow is gone.
> 
> Since Lynne is the early bird, she can handle breakfast for the peeps and I’ll do dinner duty.
> 
> Lunch will be done by the other homies.
> 
> Lets have Schumi do the desserts as she is queen in the kitchen for sweets.
> 
> No assignments for clean up duty as I have a dishwasher.




I`m making up some lovely desserts this afternoon.....not usually my thing, but some of the stores offerings are lacking, so if you can do better yourself...why not. I`m definitely more a savoury person, but I`m in a housefull of folks with a very sweet tooth......3 against 1....so desserts in abundance this weather.......

Yep, couldn`t manage without a dishwasher either....





Realfoodfans said:


> Morning all.  Lounge throws washed and dried and J’s room dusted and hoovered, more washing in and chicken and peppers prepped for wraps later as just us 3 to eat.  L & J have to spend couple hours with their father as agreed for birthday.
> 
> We were up extra early to open presents and see the cake though none eaten till later.  Children had chocolate pancakes for breakfast - just coffee for me.  L has taken chocolate Santas in for all her class and she went wearing a birthday crown so hopefully a good start for her birthday.
> 
> Off now to collect a drive by grocery order.  Also collecting a small turkey to cook on Sunday when we will have our first festive roast dinner.
> 
> Hope our PA friends have warmth and power this cold morning x



Hope your granddaughter has a lovely birthday........





Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Julie.  I hope L does have a lovely day at school, with many wishing her a happy birthday.
> 
> We still have snow showers this morning.  And I guess with all the snow on the road this morning, a box truck thought it was not on the rails, and the train leaving the station hit it.  Quite the mess this early morning.  Glad I do not have to commute, as while roads are mostly clear, we are well below freezing, so black ice is a high possibility.  And so dark out with the cloud cover, would not have been a fun drive.
> 
> And ah yes, today is a thirsty Thursday.  So, join me and have that drink.  A nice cup of hot tea is mine.  Whatever is your choice, I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> And so, the dig out will be when daylight arrives. Cars started and hope the plow truck goes by again. We heard it last night, but I am sure it needs another pass. And we have all season tires on our car, so we should be good. I would like to wait to travel until after the temps go just above freezing. We are to stay cool, as high is 33F.
> 
> No matter,
> View attachment 544376
> 
> Woot, and yeah:
> View attachment 544375  Double woot! Woot! Woot!
> 
> 
> The most terrific Thursday to all the homies.  Have a drink and send birthday wishes to birthday girl L, Julie’s granddaughter.
> 
> Oh, and smile, Santa is coming next week.



I`m waiting to hear how my family in Long Island have fared with the storm too......glad it wasn`t too bad for you. Shame you have to go out, I think I`d hibernate with that weather!




What a day......went grocery shopping with Tom early, and as it was the most gorgeous day, chilly but the sun is beautiful, I arranged to meet my friend and her dogs for a walk on the beach...socially distanced of course.

Had a lovely walk and the dogs were brilliant, had a good catch up despite being about 3 feet feet apart.

Back to the car park, I had parked away from her, so she was loading the dogs into the back of the car and a man started yelling at us we shouldn`t be in the same car or together........he was a little angry........Felicity turned and told him we weren`t going in the same car not that it was any of his business, and maybe he should be more concerned with getting a safety guard for his dogs in the car so they don`t become missiles should he have to stop quickly.

My friend has the proper dog guards fitted in all her vehicles....he didn`t have the proper safety guards to protect the dogs. He grumbled and wandered off complaining about something or other. Aren`t there just some weird people around......

But, enjoyed the walk and catch up with one of my closest friends.

And it is still the most beautiful day here on the coast.


----------



## schumigirl

Loved this one......very appropriate.......


----------



## Realfoodfans

Grocery collection this morning was not .  Some poor dates, one wrongly picked item and one damaged.  Not our usual store but only one available.  Penalty for the luxury of not entering a store I know.  Nice piece of Cornish Brie I will have to eat over the weekend - no hardship there!  Rest of our Christmas/NY food is from local and farm shops or homemade so no more stressing.

@schumigirl some people just like to be difficult don’t they!   Are you on the Norfolk coast?  Our tier has not been reduced sadly but at least we can continue to eat out.

Kev has power washed both cars - like me with the house - he needs them both clean for the festivities.  Hoping he comes in soon as sun has gone in now and temperatures dropping.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 




We didn’t get the sleet that was threatened by the weather man yesterday. Just a little rain. High today here will be 36.

Hope all who are in the path of the Nor’easter are doing well and hunkered down and safe.

Happy belated birthday Charade




Happy birthday to L




Watched little Jude yesterday while my niece went for groceries. He is my little buddy. I have so much fun with him. He is the sweetest baby. He loves to give hugs.

I took some soup and puddings by to granddaughter. She is working from home still. She had an allergic reaction to Sulfa and her cheeks swelled and she has blisters in her mouth. So she cannot eat much. So thankful it was caught and did not extend to her airway. I was able to visit with her and her doggies for a little while.

Made the decision to break up Christmas Eve gathering. Will have a few over Christmas Eve and a few on January 2nd. Would have been well below the recommended numbers, but felt it would just not be safe.

I need to clean up photos on my phone. Need to go make some copies for photo albums. The Walmart in the next town still has the machines for copies. So might chance that today and get it over with.

I’am going make some cookies. So I need to get out my recipe book and decide which ones. While I’am at the store I will pick up any ingredients I’am missing.

I’am going to make some masks for the neighbors and deliver them with some cards.

I have appointment tomorrow to meet with the nice lady at the country  club where granddaughters wedding reception is going to be to talk about renting a space for her bridal shower. They have a date open about 6 weeks before the wedding.

RFF.......Louie is so cute.

Tink.......so cute to see you post dear lady.....hope all is well with you and your family.

Continued healing wishes for Keisha.

Schumi pics of your baking.

Charade hope your hubby’s head is healing and you have put his cone on to keep him from scratching his head......LOL



Lynne G said:


> Boo, woke up with a nice fat lip. Cold sore medicine on it. But not sore enough to not sip some tea.



Ouch......those cold sores are a pain for sure. Hope yours heals quick.




schumigirl said:


> Watched Love Actually tonight.......I forget how sentimental it is at times......and watching the wonderful Alan Rickman is always a joy.....that voice of his!!



I came across Love Actually a couple years ago and enjoyed watching it. Yes, do miss Alan Rickman. His voice was something.




Realfoodfans said:


> We were up extra early to open presents and see the cake though none eaten till later. Children had chocolate pancakes for breakfast - just coffee for me. L has taken chocolate Santas in for all her class and she went wearing a birthday crown so hopefully a good start for her birthday.



I hope she has a wonderful birthday.

Have a wonderful Thursday Sans family.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Robo.  Hope you are enjoying some coffee, and so nice to be able to have some fun with Jude.  Ooh, so sorry to hear of reaction, and nice you are bring some food for her.  Busy you are.  And yeah, low numbers for both holidays for us.  And yes, with the medicine out now, the cold sore is healing.  Not as fat a lip now.  Just tender. 

Dug out, so hoping the sunny part of the day, dries up snowy ice off the walkways and cars.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 544415
> 
> 
> We didn’t get the sleet that was threatened by the weather man yesterday. Just a little rain. High today here will be 36.
> 
> Hope all who are in the path of the Nor’easter are doing well and hunkered down and safe.
> 
> Happy belated birthday Charade
> View attachment 544414
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to L
> 
> View attachment 544413
> 
> 
> Watched little Jude yesterday while my niece went for groceries. He is my little buddy. I have so much fun with him. He is the sweetest baby. He loves to give hugs.
> 
> I took some soup and puddings by to granddaughter. She is working from home still. She had an allergic reaction to Sulfa and her cheeks swelled and she has blisters in her mouth. So she cannot eat much. So thankful it was caught and did not extend to her airway. I was able to visit with her and her doggies for a little while.
> 
> Made the decision to break up Christmas Eve gathering. Will have a few over Christmas Eve and a few on January 2nd. Would have been well below the recommended numbers, but felt it would just not be safe.
> 
> I need to clean up photos on my phone. Need to go make some copies for photo albums. The Walmart in the next town still has the machines for copies. So might chance that today and get it over with.
> 
> I’am going make some cookies. So I need to get out my recipe book and decide which ones. While I’am at the store I will pick up any ingredients I’am missing.
> 
> I’am going to make some masks for the neighbors and deliver them with some cards.
> 
> I have appointment tomorrow to meet with the nice lady at the country  club where granddaughters wedding reception is going to be to talk about renting a space for her bridal shower. They have a date open about 6 weeks before the wedding.
> 
> RFF.......Louie is so cute.
> 
> Tink.......so cute to see you post dear lady.....hope all is well with you and your family.
> 
> Continued healing wishes for Keisha.
> 
> Schumi pics of your baking.
> 
> Charade hope your hubby’s head is healing and you have put his cone on to keep him from scratching his head......LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch......those cold sores are a pain for sure. Hope yours heals quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came across Love Actually a couple years ago and enjoyed watching it. Yes, do miss Alan Rickman. His voice was something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she has a wonderful birthday.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday Sans family.



Hope your granddaughter heals quickly Robo....i`ve never heard of that before, but just read someone post about it in a car forum I belong to about to a few days ago........soup and pudding sounds good. 

And lovely you got to spend some more time with little Jude.....

I think you did the right thing with Christmas Eve.....so many here are still planning to have get togethers when they aren`t supposed to. I`d love to have our usual get togethers, but not prepared to risk it. You`ll still see them and have some lovely visits I`m sure. 

Good luck with the bridal shower......





Have a half leg of lamb in the oven for dinner tonight. Decided to roast it as I can get it pink, with the slow cooker, it stays tender, but not pink. Kyle will eat a little of it, but we love it......one of our favourite dishes. Red wine and redcurrant sauce to go with it....

Nice bottle of red will be chosen to go with it......


----------



## macraven

Robo good that you live nearby and able to help your
Niece so she could grocery shop
I’m sure she appreciates you.

You’ll have fun with Jude!


Your soup and pudding for your granddaughter was a nice thing to do.
Hope she heals up quickly.

Are you ready for Christmas fun?
The answer is yes!

You prepare in advance and get to have two dates to celebrate with family.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Thank you for your birthday wishes for L.  She has had a nice day and hopefully next year we can have a proper little girls party again!

@Robo56 that allergic reaction is awful.  My mum had several severe reactions to medication and I am allergic to penicillin.  Really hope she is better soon.

We had our enchiladas for tea and then birthday cake when the children came home.  DS called with lovely silver Converse for L (which she is thrilled with) so I sent him home with a big piece as it was a bought cake and we have so much in the house to eat now.

Everyone seems busy and getting prepared for Christmas.  Feel as though we’ve had so much time compared to “normal”.

Too late for a movie now so time for a documentary before bed.


----------



## macraven

Julie happy birthday for your grandchild 


Don’t remember if L is the girl or boy
I get my alphabet peeps all messed up don’t I !


----------



## mckennarose

Hi all,
The storm is long gone and we are dug out.  I haven't been able to get on to type until now.  I'm having some difficulty with my hands today and typing is not working out so well.  All is well though and hope everyone is well!


----------



## Lynne G

McK, glad to hear all is well.  Can’t believe already dark out.  

Light for all from the zoo, as we enjoyed it this year too:


----------



## macraven

mckennarose said:


> Hi all,
> The storm is long gone and we are dug out.  I haven't been able to get on to type until now.  I'm having some difficulty with my hands today and typing is not working out so well.  All is well though and hope everyone is well!


I’m glad you checked in here
I was counting noses for our homies in the North that were hit by the snow.

Hope you improve and feel better real soon!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Thank you again for all of the birthday wishes.  I had a wonderfully lazy day yesterday.  We watched the live action Mulan movie, and then A Muppet Christmas Carol. The weather was so yucky yesterday, so I decided that I didn't want to go out anywhere. We had my birthday dinner tonight instead. After dinner we went to my favorite ice cream shop. I purchased 3 pints of our favorite flavors to save for January. The shop is going to be closing for the month of January. I think the employees are going to enjoy the time off. They say it has been crazy busy lately. 

I should probably get some sleep. I need to take the cat to the vet in the morning. That should be an adventure.


----------



## Robo56

Quick pop in for night light 



Sweet dreams all.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Thank you again for all of the birthday wishes.
> 
> I should probably get some sleep. I need to take the cat to the vet in the morning. That should be an adventure.



glad you had a superb birthday

sad you have to deal with wrestling a cat into the carrier in the morning.
I have to give my Luna knock out pills two hours before her vet visits just to get her in the carrier.

just imagine a 5 lb 5 oz cat requiring two adults to get her in the carrier


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> glad you had a superb birthday
> 
> sad you have to deal with wrestling a cat into the carrier in the morning.
> I have to give my Luna knock out pills two hours before her vet visits just to get her in the carrier.
> 
> just imagine a 5 lb 5 oz cat requiring two adults to get her in the carrier


I give Caspian gabapentin before going to the vet. Sometimes it is successful and sometimes not. He is about twice the size of your Luna.


----------



## macraven

Gabapentin!
Yes that’s the knock out pills the vet gives me day before the cat visits


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Hi all,
> The storm is long gone and we are dug out.  I haven't been able to get on to type until now.  I'm having some difficulty with my hands today and typing is not working out so well.  All is well though and hope everyone is well!



Good to see you post mrose, glad the worst has passed. And hope your hands ease over the next few days, that has to be difficult. 





Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Thank you again for all of the birthday wishes.  I had a wonderfully lazy day yesterday.  We watched the live action Mulan movie, and then A Muppet Christmas Carol. The weather was so yucky yesterday, so I decided that I didn't want to go out anywhere. We had my birthday dinner tonight instead. After dinner we went to my favorite ice cream shop. I purchased 3 pints of our favorite flavors to save for January. The shop is going to be closing for the month of January. I think the employees are going to enjoy the time off. They say it has been crazy busy lately.
> 
> I should probably get some sleep. I need to take the cat to the vet in the morning. That should be an adventure.



Sounds a lovely way to spend your birthday Charade....whether it`s a day or a week late......sounds good. 

I do enjoy the Muppet Christmas Carol....it`s on our every year watch list, and probably one of the only Disney movies I do watch. 

Good luck at the vets today......




Well, went to bed so early last night, couldn`t keep my eyes open. Watched Harry potter and the Philosophers Stone.....barely saw the end though. But, was awake just after 5ish......so came down and made a cup of ginger tea and passed some time quietly in the kitchen.......

Tom wants to do something this morning, but I forget what it is, so will be popping out somewhere this morning. It can`t be for food surely as we are overloaded with stuff. I think rain is forecast later today and I think we have to expect more rain into next week......could be cold enough for a little sleet on Christmas Eve, but will wait and see. 

Will get our first turkey this weekend and it`ll be cooked, portioned and frozen in stock gravy for the new year, and plan to do that again early next week, will get our Christmas Day turkey from the butcher on Christmas Eve.....yes, we are huge turkey fans in this house. 

Not a clue as to what`s for dinner tonight, but I have croissants for breakfast, store bought not home made......better than I can make them. Lunch is parma ham....simple. 

And yes, Christmas is now a week away...time to ramp up the Christmassy feel...

Have a wonderful Friday..........
















































☃  



​


----------



## Realfoodfans

macraven said:


> Julie happy birthday for your grandchild
> 
> 
> Don’t remember if L is the girl or boy
> I get my alphabet peeps all messed up don’t I !


L is a little girl and J is our grandson.  Will be excited to find out what DS & DIL baby will be!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a Friday is here! Yay!

And the baking weekend is still a go. While it is still cold, and in the low 20’s overnight tonight, the roads are clear and the paths too. We will travel around lunchtime, as by then, it will be just enough above freezing, icy may be just slushy.

While we have had no snow the last 2 years, it is not odd for us to have it. And we are generally good at it. Most all have all season or winter tires, and around the City, they clear the highways quick. By Wednesday morning, all major streets had brine mix on them. Even my township had trucks out doing that too. And by the early Thursday morning, the streets were clear. Just some black ice, as we barely got above freezing, and that wasn’t that temp until close to lunchtime. While a cool feeling weekend, the snow is gone for now. As it is still cold, the snow and huge snow piles in the parking lots will remain.

Glad you had a nice birthday Charade. Hope vet visit goes well. My dogs were fine with the vet. My sister’s cats had to be sedated too, as her siamese bit the vet the first time. Her other cat was a scaredy-cat, so was better to have her sedated as well.

Even with a day to relax for me, alarm did go off, as noisy DH wanted to be up early. Ack. As he always gets me up, when he gets up.

And so, breakfast for me and him, the wash done, tea made, and coffee too.

Kids are now part of our baking fun, so will wake them around 10. We have some stops to make before starting our baking.

Hope all is well and enjoy this fabulous Friday.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good afternoon all.  I went into town this morning for items off my to do list and for my hair - just a blow dry I usually go every Friday - have done for years as my hair was so thick and long and tough to dry.  Got every single thing done on my list so phew - only food orders to collect next week.

Glad I was out early as we have heavy rain now and predicted for the rest of the day.

Em has just collected L and J finishes at 2.15.  We are having our fishy Friday takeout from George’s this evening and I’m starting a list of meal plans for the next week as I seem to be having ideas and then forgetting!  I took bread out of the freezer and forgot why......it was to make fresh breadcrumbs for a treacle tart but it took me a while to remember why!

I’ve been looking for a very cheesy Mac and cheese recipe as I’ve not made it for years but thought it would be a nice lunch while we are all together - do any of you have a favourite recipe?

Time for a cup of tea and a piece of birthday cake now!


----------



## macraven

If I do homemade Mac and cheese, velveta cheese and whole milk

that’s all I use to make it.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, my mac and cheese is whole milk too, with shredded cheddar and kids sometimes add other cheese, little one is fond of adding a very sharp cheddar.  I also salt and pepper to taste.  I never measure, a box of pasta, so 12 to 16 oz one.  Add milk then the 16 oz or so amount of cheese, and add more milk if it’s not as easy to stir, or more cheese if we like it really cheesy.  We add protein and vegetables sometimes too.  One pot meal dinner.  Yep. 

Ack, kid alarms need to be heard.


----------



## schumigirl

I make several styles, one with evaporated milk, I make a roux with that......four cheeses, usually taleggio, Red Leicester or Arran cheese (my favourite) Gruyere or similar....seasonings are onion and garlic salt, cayenne pepper and creole seasoning or English mustard powder for an added something. 

Can`t go wrong.....if I make chicken mac n cheese I use thighs diced up, breasts don`t work as well.  Sometimes leek in there too, green part only. Bake it for a short time with extra cheese on top.




We have another wild and woolly day here. No rain so far but it is wild. 

Salmon for dinner tonight......going to put some sumac on mine, Tom isn`t fond of it, so will put them in different dishes in the oven.....only takes about 11 minutes to bake......Kyle is having cod loin as salmon isn`t his favourite......

Then tonight we have Jim Carrey`s The Grinch......always enjoy that movie. 

Just enjoyed a lovely hot chocolate......marshmallows too......


----------



## Realfoodfans

Thank you.  I want a crunchy topping (I’m not too keen on just soft) so have some Panko breadcrumbs and Parmesan for that.  Also have so much bacon in the fridge think I’ll crisp some up to add.  So that’s for tomorrow.  I’m hungry now but take out fish and chips ordered for 5.30 collection so I’ll hold off any snacks.


----------



## schumigirl

That recipe I have does have a crispy topping, but I don`t like crispy toppings so I always omit passing it on. 




Just got our post for today.......almost 5pm! And we have a good postie! 

Got two cards from folks I had forgotten, I`m doing well this year forgetting folks.....I still have cards left. I order them from a hospice up in Scotland that looked after several family members over the years. Beautiful cards. 

Now need more stamps.....I did run out of them......

Off to start dinner soon.......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick stop in.

I have been keeping up in reading, but I have not had much time to post a little blurb. 

I am just finishing up with my course work for our Christmas break.  I only get one week off (which I will gladly take)  from any course work.  I have worked ahead in two classes.  One is completed, the other I am ahead, but have not completed.  My plan was to have it completed, but with full-time and part-time work, course work, and getting ready for Christmas, I will not have it completed.  OH well, I have one done and do not have to worry about anymore. 

We had been planning to go to visit our dd, sil and gd, but two weeks ago, we had new restrictions come down, and there is zero visiting with anyone outside of your own home.  So (for now) we will do what is being asked of us.  Our restrictions are supposed to lift again Jan 10ish (if I am remembering correctly) .  I am not fairly certain that they will not lift them then, as many people are planning to NOT social distance from family members during Xmas.   As hard as it is to miss the gd's frist Christmas, we will video chat as much as we can on those days! 
We will stay home and miss Christmas with the kids there, BUT if restrictions do not lift, I am NOT missing her first birthday.  We will probably travel to see them mid January for her birthday.  Grammie doesn't want to miss that 

Other than that, there is not really anything new here.  We were extremely lucky and had fantastic weather until last weekend.  I had to break down, and bring out the big winter coat finally, and currently it is - 27C or -16F right now.  We had a dump of about 5 inches yesterday, so driving around right now is just joyous (can you detect my sarcasm ).  Our road crews are great at getting out and plowing right away, but even though they plow, everyone is driving around and packing the falling snow, and at our current temps, it just turns into a skating rink.  They do put a sand/salt mixture down on the roads.  The sand helps with traction when it's colder than -15C, then once it starts to warm up the salt helps to cut through the ice.  So needless to say, our vehicles get to be a gross sloppy mess.  Our car washes are very busy all year lol. 

Well, I should shuffle these few papers that seem to keep appearing on my desk. 
Have a great day everyone...and hopefully next week I can post a little more frequently.  I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo looking forward to the next couple of weeks!!!!

Just adding a picture of the GD meeting  socially distanced Santa.  I thought this was the cutest picture ever


----------



## schumigirl

Beautiful picture pumpkin.....it is adorable....Christmas will be different for sure with all the restrictions, it`s such a shame families are split. Yes, there are many that will ignore the rules, I`ve read many reports of families still planning to get together regardless.......

Sounds like you are doing really well with your course......a lot of hard work for you and wow that is cold........hope it warms up soon for you but I doubt it will.....we are actually warmer than Orlando today......I may have contacted a friend there to brag about that......lol......he enjoys the cooler temps though......

Good to see you Pumpkin........hope you can post more very soon.......






Been out a drive with Kyle......he even let me have a go which was fun........the roads are so busy for a Friday night and the retail parks are heaving......lots of money being spent there.

Bottle of wine opened, chips in bowls and dips at the ready........time for The Grinch.......


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lovely picture Pumpkin - hope you get to see her again soon.  What State do you live in? So many different rules for each area.  Much the same is happening here.

@schumigirl make sure to stock up on stamps.  They are increasing in price soon.

We are watching “Elf” at the same time as playing with the new dolls in the family! Nursery set up in the lounge.

Just heard from one of my dearest friends. Her husband went for tests today that should have been done in August. They had a call this evening that the results were shocking and he has to go into hospital on Monday for a blood transfusion. He has ongoing problems following a stroke. Such a shame he’s a lovely man who was always active and busy.

Hope everyone is heading into a good weekend x


----------



## mckennarose

Hi all, 

Hands a little better today... been wearing my compression glove-thingies.  The joy of RA!  I think gripping the shovel yesterday really did me in.

Youngest dd and I went for some extra groceries today.  I still have one more stop but I'll do that on Monday when the weekend crowd dies down.  It was surprisingly quick today, but most people won't go out while there's still a lot of snow.  The main roads are clear, but the parking lots and side streets are still snow covered.  DD drove to let me rest my hands.  

We passed the arena where we watch the baby Pen's hockey and I was sad.  We usually get season tickets and it's a big family thing to go to games.  Hoping we can do it again soon!  They started vaccines here for health care workers.  Our updated cases for my county were up over 500 today.  That's the most we've had in one day.



macraven said:


> Hope you improve and feel better real soon!


You know how it goes.... flare ups are a pain.


Charade67 said:


> then A Muppet Christmas Carol


LOVE that movie!


schumigirl said:


> Good to see you post mrose, glad the worst has passed. And hope your hands ease over the next few days, that has to be difficult.


Thanks, it will calm down.  Typing is a little easier today.  


schumigirl said:


>


This is another of my favorite Christmas movies and usually the first one we watch during Christmas season!


Lynne G said:


> And the baking weekend is still a go.


We will be baking this weekend too.  We usually have a big baking party, but not this year.  Just youngest dd, hubby and I baking.  


Realfoodfans said:


> We are having our fishy Friday takeout


Oh yum!  Send some this way please!


schumigirl said:


> Then tonight we have Jim Carrey`s The Grinch......always enjoy that movie.


That is my all time favorite Christmas movie!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> So (for now) we will do what is being asked of us.


I'm sorry.  I know it's tough.  We're in the same boat here.  My parents decided they don't want to come over to try to be safe.  I don't know what we're doing yet with my kids, but we're working on it.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> So needless to say, our vehicles get to be a gross sloppy mess.


Ours too!  We have about an inch of packed snow on the side streets and parking lots right now, and piles of plowed snow about 6 feet high in some areas.  There's just no place to put it.  It was hard pushing a grocery cart through the snow, lol!  4 wheel drive got a work out today.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Just adding a picture of the GD meeting socially distanced Santa. I thought this was the cutest picture ever


Super cute!

Charcuterie plates tonight for snacking and movie watching.  Not sure which one we will watch tonight.  Youngest dd and I are working on some crafting projects for gifts.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww Pumpkin, cute picture.

McK, glad your hand is feeling better.  

Julie, sorry news to hear. Sending well wishes to your friend’s DH.

All supplies out.  Was thinking if doing the chocolate pretzels.  Little one chimed in and said she wants to do a dozen chocolate chip cookies.  Samples one or two?  She was thinking the whole batch to test.  LoL

Yep, a Friday night, yay!


----------



## Lynne G

Chocolate chocolate chip cookies, tart cherry scones, magic cookie bars, and chocolate chip cookies so far.  Decided to do the pretzels later.


----------



## Charade67

Late night check in. Had a somewhat busy day today. The vet visit did not go well. Caspian would not eat the food with the gabapentin. I think he can smell it. We got him in the carrier with no problem, but once at the vet's office he refused to cooperate. They would not attempt the nail trim. Dh suggested having him fully sedated, but that's an awful lot of money to spend to do a nail trim.  I'm going to try again next week.

After lunch today we went over to Michael's so dh could get cases for a football and basketball he has. I think they are signed by the team coaches.  After that i went to Kohl's to get a new throw blanket. I like to keep one on my recliner. The one I currently have is a cheap Walmart one that is starting to come apart.  I went into Kohl's and the line to check out stretched all the way from the registers to the back of the store.  Nope! I decided to order it online and then go back later and use curbside pickup. I also made the mistake of going into Walmart. I won't be doing that again until after Christmas. 



schumigirl said:


>


This is probably my favorite Christmas movie. 



Realfoodfans said:


> I’ve been looking for a very cheesy Mac and cheese recipe as I’ve not made it for years but thought it would be a nice lunch while we are all together - do any of you have a favourite recipe?


No recipe from me. The one time I tried to make it from scratch I just throw in all the remaining cheese I had in the refrigerator. I forget how many different types there were. It wasn't bad, but I won't do it that way again. 



schumigirl said:


> Salmon for dinner tonight


B wants to have dinner with you. She loves salmon. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick stop in.


 Hi Pumpkin. Good to see you. I forget - are you working towards a degree or something else?



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Just adding a picture of the GD meeting socially distanced Santa. I thought this was the cutest picture ever


Adorable. I think that's the cutest socially distant Santo photo I've seen so far. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Just heard from one of my dearest friends. Her husband went for tests today that should have been done in August. They had a call this evening that the results were shocking and he has to go into hospital on Monday for a blood transfusion. He has ongoing problems following a stroke. Such a shame he’s a lovely man who was always active and busy.


How awful. I hope everything goes well for him. 



Lynne G said:


> Chocolate chocolate chip cookies, tart cherry scones, magic cookie bars, and chocolate chip cookies so far.  Decided to do the pretzels later.


I'm headed over to Lynne's house. Bye!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.  Usual Saturday early routine.  I’ve left Kev in bed and done the perimeter walk with Louie.  So dark today - only just coming light.  Christmas lights in and coffee in hand.

L and I are doing a gingerbread house this morning. From a kit this time. All my templates etc are still in storage.

No plans to go out today though Kev will walk Louie.

Lynne your baking sounds good. Do you gift them?


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Lovely picture Pumpkin - hope you get to see her again soon.  What State do you live in? So many different rules for each area.  Much the same is happening here.
> 
> @schumigirl make sure to stock up on stamps.  They are increasing in price soon.
> 
> We are watching “Elf” at the same time as playing with the new dolls in the family! Nursery set up in the lounge.
> 
> Just heard from one of my dearest friends. Her husband went for tests today that should have been done in August. They had a call this evening that the results were shocking and he has to go into hospital on Monday for a blood transfusion. He has ongoing problems following a stroke. Such a shame he’s a lovely man who was always active and busy.
> 
> Hope everyone is heading into a good weekend x



I don`t go through that many stamps a year to be honest, maybe twenty or thirty max.......but I agree the price is ridiculous for the service you get at times. I posted a first class birthday card to a niece in London, took 5 days to get there, and this was in October, before the rush. 





mckennarose said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hands a little better today... been wearing my compression glove-thingies.  The joy of RA!  I think gripping the shovel yesterday really did me in.
> 
> Youngest dd and I went for some extra groceries today.  I still have one more stop but I'll do that on Monday when the weekend crowd dies down.  It was surprisingly quick today, but most people won't go out while there's still a lot of snow.  The main roads are clear, but the parking lots and side streets are still snow covered.  DD drove to let me rest my hands.
> 
> We passed the arena where we watch the baby Pen's hockey and I was sad.  We usually get season tickets and it's a big family thing to go to games.  Hoping we can do it again soon!  They started vaccines here for health care workers.  Our updated cases for my county were up over 500 today.  That's the most we've had in one day.
> 
> 
> You know how it goes.... flare ups are a pain.
> 
> LOVE that movie!
> 
> Thanks, it will calm down.  Typing is a little easier today.
> 
> This is another of my favorite Christmas movies and usually the first one we watch during Christmas season!
> 
> We will be baking this weekend too.  We usually have a big baking party, but not this year.  Just youngest dd, hubby and I baking.
> 
> Oh yum!  Send some this way please!
> 
> That is my all time favorite Christmas movie!
> 
> I'm sorry.  I know it's tough.  We're in the same boat here.  My parents decided they don't want to come over to try to be safe.  I don't know what we're doing yet with my kids, but we're working on it.
> 
> Ours too!  We have about an inch of packed snow on the side streets and parking lots right now, and piles of plowed snow about 6 feet high in some areas.  There's just no place to put it.  It was hard pushing a grocery cart through the snow, lol!  4 wheel drive got a work out today.
> 
> Super cute!
> 
> Charcuterie plates tonight for snacking and movie watching.  Not sure which one we will watch tonight.  Youngest dd and I are working on some crafting projects for gifts.





Glad the compression glove helps.....I don`t know anyone who`s ever used one before.

White Christmas is a classic. And our regular Christmas Eve movie along with Alasdair Sin Scrooge from 1951. My favourite of all the Christmas Carol films. 

Charcuterie is one of our favourite things to have......it`ll be part of our Christmas Eve buffet plates......always popular. 

Have a great weekend mrose......





Lynne G said:


> Chocolate chocolate chip cookies, tart cherry scones, magic cookie bars, and chocolate chip cookies so far.  Decided to do the pretzels later.



Cherry scones are one of our favourite things to bake.......I`m not the best baker in the world, but scones always turn out well. 





Charade67 said:


> Late night check in. Had a somewhat busy day today. The vet visit did not go well. Caspian would not eat the food with the gabapentin. I think he can smell it. We got him in the carrier with no problem, but once at the vet's office he refused to cooperate. They would not attempt the nail trim. Dh suggested having him fully sedated, but that's an awful lot of money to spend to do a nail trim.  I'm going to try again next week.
> 
> After lunch today we went over to Michael's so dh could get cases for a football and basketball he has. I think they are signed by the team coaches.  After that i went to Kohl's to get a new throw blanket. I like to keep one on my recliner. The one I currently have is a cheap Walmart one that is starting to come apart.  I went into Kohl's and the line to check out stretched all the way from the registers to the back of the store.  Nope! I decided to order it online and then go back later and use curbside pickup. I also made the mistake of going into Walmart. I won't be doing that again until after Christmas.
> 
> 
> This is probably my favorite Christmas movie.
> 
> No recipe from me. The one time I tried to make it from scratch I just throw in all the remaining cheese I had in the refrigerator. I forget how many different types there were. It wasn't bad, but I won't do it that way again.
> 
> B wants to have dinner with you. She loves salmon.
> 
> Hi Pumpkin. Good to see you. I forget - are you working towards a degree or something else?
> 
> Adorable. I think that's the cutest socially distant Santo photo I've seen so far.
> 
> 
> How awful. I hope everything goes well for him.
> 
> 
> I'm headed over to Lynne's house. Bye!



Yes, we have a grocery pick up and some dleiveries from more local places this week......so we won`t be heading out to any places now till after Christmas......it`s crazy! 

Salmon is gorgeous......love it. Tell your daughter we`ll set a plate next time.....

White Christmas is one of the best Christmas movies ever. The one I`m not fond of is A Wonderful Life.....yes, everyone quotes it as one of the best, but I find it about an hour too long and a bit boring.....I like the beginning and the end.....so we haven`t watched it in years. 

Muppet Christmas Carol tonight......





We slept in this morning......all of us, but, deliberately......nothing to get up for as we have no plans to go out or do any shopping from now till after Christmas. Bacon was enjoyed and tried another type of black pudding which we weren`t keen on, will stick to the stuff we get from the Orkney Islands.

We do have our deliveries next week from the butcher and farm shops, and a click and collect grocery shop Wednesday morning......that`s a 7am pick up though, so early rise that morning as the store is around 40 minutes away from us. 

But for today, making some more mini sausage rolls this morning, pork sausage meat and cranberry ones as we all like them, makes them slightly sweeter. A little bit of baking this afternoon to hand in to the farm next to us, she doesn`t get to bake as much as she`d like now due to arthritis. 

We have a beautiful day here, sunshine and around 40F........a nice day to stay inside I think. 









































Have a wonderful Saturday 




​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, once again a quiet house, and older one went to bed not much after me.  By 11:30, I was tired.  Little one, I think I heard around 2 or 2:30, as I heard a mom? from her.  I have no problem going back to sleep.  

But as no alarm needed, still up early. Took a nice long shower, made some tea. And made the dough for one of the cookies, and left it in the refrigerator, as when mixed, it’s too sticky to make into what we call holiday nuggets. They are a dry cookie with chopped walnuts that you make into balls, and toss in powered sugar when they come out of the oven. They go well with tea.

Yes, Schumi, first time I ever made a scone, and was easy to make, and smelled good as I started to stir the batter. I’d make them again. Had to sample one with my tea, as still warm, and yum.

Yes, Julie, I gift most. This year, not to as many people, just to my siblings’ families, and my DH’s mum. I usually take in a large tray to my office, and give a large tin for DH to take to his office. That’s where the bulk of the cookies went. But I so enjoy baking this time of year, so even with not as many to gift to, I still like to devote a weekend for holiday baking. And lordly, it is cold out. So a warm house, yep. Hope the gingerbread house was fun to do. I have done both, made my own, and bought pre-made. This year, may do cookies, or I have a mold that you put lollipop sticks in, and several on that mold look like gingerbread men, so I may try that. I have rolled out, and used different size gingerbread men cutters. Fun to decorate them too.

And so, time to make some more.

Saturday.


----------



## mckennarose

Well, I intended to watch a Christmas movie last night, but we decided to watch the Mandalorian first.  Let's just say that after that episode I lost my mind and couldn't watch anything else after.  Please tell me someone else watched it!  (I won't spoil!)


----------



## schumigirl

That was the first time you made scones? 

I`ll bet you`ll make them often now I`ll bet, they`re so easy and not much can go wrong with them. I`ve never stirred the scone dough though, always knead with hands only.....your cookies sound very good, it`s something we don`t make a lot of for some reason. My two love double chocolate chip cookies, maybe I should make some.......but we have a house full of goodies already, so maybe not......

But, warm scones are perfect with butter and a big mug of tea.....



Sounds cold where you are now.......we have reached 52F which isn`t bad for the time of year. 





mrose.....never watched The Mandalorian......is that a Star Wars thing??


----------



## mckennarose

schumigirl said:


> mrose.....never watched The Mandalorian......is that a Star Wars thing??


Yes it is.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Yes it is.



lol....that`s why I`ve never seen it.....I`m probably one of the only people in the world who hasn`t watched any SW films. Well, I did try one, but, fell asleep as I was bored.....so I don`t think they`re for me......

Tom, loves them....anything that has Star or Trek or anything remotely sci fi to be honest.....


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, we watched that show, too McK.  Older one is a huge Star Wars fan.  

Ah, I just used a fork to bind, Schumi.  Guess I could have used my hands.  Yes, they were perfect, and easy to do, so I will most likely.


----------



## Realfoodfans

The Mandalorian is only in Disney+ here in the UK - the only one we don’t subscribe to.  I’m not a Star Wars fan but Em and J are.  Expect it will come on Sky Disney eventually.

Em and children on the Wii and Kev has taken Louie out.  I’ve done the Mac n cheese and going to watch an old version of Around the World in 80 Days just spotted on normal tv channel this afternoon.

Beautiful bright day.  Makes such a difference.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> The Mandalorian is only in Disney+ here in the UK -



You can see it if you have the right box


----------



## schumigirl

I always forget how much we love little snack size sausage rolls.....till we start eating them ......think that covered lunch today.......

Chicken stir fry in spicy plum sauce for me tonight, will add fresh ginger and some pineapple..........other three are having pizza........

Time for a cup of tea and something sweet.......


----------



## Realfoodfans

schumigirl said:


> You can see it if you have the right box


Yes we used to do that but not any more!  Have Sky Q every channel, Netflix and Amazon Prime so most things available.  We are big tv and movie watchers!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Charade67 said:


> Had a somewhat busy day today. The vet visit did not go well. Caspian would not eat the food with the gabapentin.


aww poor kitty hope it goes better for you on the next try



Realfoodfans said:


> L and I are doing a gingerbread house this morning. From a kit this time. All my templates etc are still in storage.



that will be fun! I love decorating those houses. Last year we got a kit that had 4 mini houses so each kid got their own to decorate so they thought it was very special.


schumigirl said:


> Yes, we have a grocery pick up and some dleiveries from more local places this week......so we won`t be heading out to any places now till after Christmas......it`s crazy!



agreed! I went to a few stores yesterday and just about lost my marbles trying to navigate through the people! What part of don’t just leave your grocery cart in the middle of the aisle don’t people understand!


Lynne G said:


> And made the dough for one of the cookies, and left it in the refrigerator, as when mixed, it’s too sticky to make into what we call holiday nuggets. They are a dry cookie with chopped walnuts that you make into balls, and toss in powered sugar when they come out of the oven. They go well with tea.



these are some of my favorite cookies too we call them snowballs. I made some this week for myself and mother in law we both love them with coffee. I made a chocolate dough with white chocolate chip and peppermint stick cookie that was so delicious. Felt very Christmassy





mckennarose said:


> Well, I intended to watch a Christmas movie last night, but we decided to watch the Mandalorian first. Let's just say that after that episode I lost my mind and couldn't watch anything else after. Please tell me someone else watched it! (I won't spoil!)



OMG YES!!! I love this show so much and last nights episode was unbelievable!! I’m so glad I went in spoiler free on it because wow! And seriously how much do you love the acting of Pedro and Giancarlo? Really the whole group is fantastic


----------



## schumigirl

I can never find anything to watch on Amazon Prime....and the movie channels are full of nonsense most of the time. 

I think we`ll get rid of the movies as we never watch them, all repeats. yes, we have all the channels available to watch too....25,000 channels and the same old thing on all the time.....we have thousands of DVD`s so we tend to watch the old classics more than tv. Thank goodness we have them at times.....




Elsa.......yes, some people just don`t get it do they in stores......and maybe not let a five year old push the cart around a mobbed store when they can`t even see where they`re going.....I`m done now in grocery stores till the New Year......

Hope you have a lovely weekend.......


----------



## keishashadow

Charade:  Hope you had a great day!  You need to wrap your DH is bubble wrap !

my snowman measuring gizmo we have the front yard said we wound up with 14 inches of the white stuff.  I was productive though...happy that DS (who was hospitalized so long in the fall) is doing quite well to the point where he grabbed a new to him ride.  Must’ve been owned by a little, old lady.  Looks new to me, low miles & he was able to pay cash, always nice to not have a car payment.


Going to tackle making my first standing rib roast today.  Meat thermometer MIA, need to hope closest store has one in stock.  Two DS coming for dinner, then off to outdoor laser light show we go.  Should be fun


Lynne G said:


> At college, she just does pick up soccer games, as they had a soccer club for anyone who wanted to play.


Nice to see she still enjoys it.  You’ve done a great job with your kids


macraven said:


> good catch on that PSI system!
> You have always been a quick shopper for finding deals
> Hope you score again for other son!


Lol still skunked but plugging away. Had two in my cart last night, both went poof.  


mckennarose said:


> We'll be getting the snowblower ready tonight


So much wet, heavy snow, the mr reverted to the good, old shovel


mckennarose said:


> I know I'm missing a lot on the boards and I'm sorry I don't know what happened to you Keisha, but I hope you recover quickly.


hand, then the revision oral surgery within a week.  Knocked me on my big fat bootie TBH.  Slowly plodding along, will get there later vs sooner 


mckennarose said:


> Just when I think we're getting a handle on Covid, it throws us for another loop. One of my son in law's friend died last night from it in Philly. She was only 31, the age of my eldest dd and son in law and was at their wedding. I'm so upset.


Just awful to hear.  DiL’s aunt was fine one evening & transported to ER from work the next.  An active kayaker type, still admitted on oxygen.  No idea it moved quite so fast.

Every day now a recording received from my mom’s nursing home. Averaging 100+ a week now, mostly employees.  So sad.  Fingers are crossed they get the vaccine there sooner vs later.  They did do all the VA hospital & nursing home residents here already.


schumigirl said:


> His father however, did ask for a PS5 for Christmas


Lol


schumigirl said:


> Spent last night watching The Christmas Chronicles 1 & 2.....Goldie Hawn and Kurt Russell.....didn`t expect to like them but they were fun. Both on Netflix.


Didn’t see the first but surprised to enjoy the 2nd.  Then again, Mr Russell is still charming as ever


Charade67 said:


> Can anyone guess what I’m doing right now? If you guessed sitting on hold with an insurance company, you win. I am so ready to go home right now.


The insurance whisperer


Realfoodfans said:


> Can only hope the vaccines work and bring us all back to some normality


Here, here!


mckennarose said:


> I was wondering about those. Maybe we'll put them on the movie list.
> Remember Overboard with both of them? I liked that movie when it came out.


Yep, it was a goodie


mckennarose said:


> We watched The Santa Clause (Tim Allen) .... always a favorite. And had some mint hot chocolate.


I liked that series the first hundred times I saw the various movies.  The mr finds it and pranks me repeatedly whenever it appears on the tube


mckennarose said:


> Thanks. I haven't heard anything about a funeral, but I doubt they will have something for people outside the immediate family.


Believe it’s still 25 people maximum


macraven said:


> I remember the Calgon commercials !
> What prize do I win now?


A nice, hot bubble bath!


schumigirl said:


> Trying to decide whether or not to head for a walk down on the beach......Tom wants to wrap some of his gifts up, so maybe not then.


Beach, beach, beach 


Robo56 said:


> A good point was brought up as to whether the amount of earth the builder will have to move to build on the land will destabilize the surrounding homes. There are old mines under a good portion of this area and some homes in the community on the other side of the farm land have already had some mine subsidence settling issues.
> 
> Spoke with older sister yesterday and she had to put one of her dogs down. I felt so sorry for her. She was very upset. Although we don’t have pets we do enjoy our families pets and know how much their furry babies mean to them.


You’d think they’d insist on engineering studies.  Good luck there

Aw, difficult thing for your sis to go thru now




schumigirl said:


> By the looks of your balls I’am sure they were lovely





Charade67 said:


> I’m being selfish, but I really hope we are back to some sense on normalcy by the end of May. That’s when my Disney vacation is.


I vote for beginning of May!


Realfoodfans said:


> Thank you for your birthday wishes for L. She has had a nice day and hopefully next year we can have a proper little girls party again!


Yea!  Sounds like you still made it a very special day for her


schumigirl said:


> That recipe I have does have a crispy topping, but I don`t like crispy toppings so I always omit passing it on.


Psst...crushed potato chips as a topper makes even tuna casserole edible...if u use enough of them 


mckennarose said:


> Hands a little better today... been wearing my compression glove-thingies. The joy of RA! I think gripping the shovel yesterday really did me in.


Was recommended i get one to wear one the hand now having issues to help get thru day’s activities.  Any particular brand a goodie?  

Supposed to start PT/OT on the hand next week...3 X week for a month.    In all honesty, the idea of actually being in their building in such tight quarters has me second guessing going right now.  


mckennarose said:


> Well, I intended to watch a Christmas movie last night, but we decided to watch the Mandalorian first.  Let's just say that after that episode I lost my mind and couldn't watch anything else after.  Please tell me someone else watched it!  (I won't spoil!)


seriously, it was a wow!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Keisha good to hear you are recovering and survived the snow! And that is a nice looking car for sure it looks brand new!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Charade:  View attachment 544769Hope you had a great day!  You need to wrap your DH is bubble wrap !
> 
> my snowman measuring gizmo we have the front yard said we wound up with 14 inches of the white stuff.  I was productive though...happy that DS (who was hospitalized so long in the fall) is doing quite well to the point where he grabbed a new to him ride.  Must’ve been owned by a little, old lady.  Looks new to me, low miles & he was able to pay cash, always nice to not have a car payment.
> View attachment 544770
> 
> Going to tackle making my first standing rib roast today.  Meat thermometer MIA, need to hope closest store has one in stock.  Two DS coming for dinner, then off to outdoor laser light show we go.  Should be fun
> 
> Nice to see she still enjoys it.  You’ve done a great job with your kids
> 
> Lol still skunked but plugging away. Had two in my cart last night, both went poof.
> 
> So much wet, heavy snow, the mr reverted to the good, old shovel
> 
> hand, then the revision oral surgery within a week.  Knocked me on my big fat bootie TBH.  Slowly plodding along, will get there later vs sooner
> 
> Just awful to hear.  DiL’s aunt was fine one evening & transported to ER from work the next.  An active kayaker type, still admitted on oxygen.  No idea it moved quite so fast.
> 
> Every day now a recording received from my mom’s nursing home. Averaging 100+ a week now, mostly employees.  So sad.  Fingers are crossed they get the vaccine there sooner vs later.  They did do all the VA hospital & nursing home residents here already.
> 
> Lol
> 
> Didn’t see the first but surprised to enjoy the 2nd.  Then again, Mr Russell is still charming as ever
> 
> The insurance whisperer
> 
> Here, here!
> 
> Yep, it was a goodie
> 
> I liked that series the first hundred times I saw the various movies.  The mr finds it and pranks me repeatedly whenever it appears on the tube
> 
> Believe it’s still 25 people maximum
> 
> A nice, hot bubble bath!
> 
> Beach, beach, beach
> 
> You’d think they’d insist on engineering studies.  Good luck there
> 
> Aw, difficult thing for your sis to go thru now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I vote for beginning of May!
> 
> Yea!  Sounds like you still made it a very special day for her
> 
> Psst...crushed potato chips as a topper makes even tuna casserole edible...if u use enough of them
> 
> Was recommended i get one to wear one the hand now having issues to help get thru day’s activities.  Any particular brand a goodie?
> 
> Supposed to start PT/OT on the hand next week...3 X week for a month.    In all honesty, the idea of actually being in their building in such tight quarters has me second guessing going right now.
> 
> seriously, it was a wow!



Love DS new wheels!!! He absolutely should be proud of that......and look at that snow!!!!

I keep hearing folks mention tuna casserole or tuna noodle casserole   ......I can`t imagine anything that sounds worse to eat......I thought it was a joke food off of Mike & Molly. I`m guessing it`s not high on your list of food choices either......

Here tuna is either a fresh piece cut by a fishmonger and lightly seared, or out of a can and ONLY used for a sandwich.....for me a grilled sandwich usually......




I really need to go do something.....I`m actually reading a book.....although you`d never know it as I`m posting here!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Keisha I forgot about the crushed crisps! Remember that now from a recipe long ago.  Doing some baked potatoes and salad in case this meal is unpopular.  Love tinned tuna with Mayo on a baked potato or tuna melt baguette.


----------



## mckennarose

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> OMG YES!!! I love this show so much and last nights episode was unbelievable!! I’m so glad I went in spoiler free on it because wow! And seriously how much do you love the acting of Pedro and Giancarlo? Really the whole group is fantastic


It was AMAZING!!!  I'm not exaggerating when I say I was sobbing!  I'm a HUGE sci-fi/fantasy nerd and have loved SW since I was a kid and saw the original movies in the movie theater. 
I won't spoil, so click at your own risk: 



Spoiler: my thoughts



They TOTALLY redeemed the mess that was Episode IX! I spent the last 20 minutes of the episode standing up in my living room freaking out! As soon as we saw the X wing we went nuts here.  Then I thought they may be messing with us, but when we saw the green saber and the glove... we knew!  And the MUSIC!!  Did you hear Luke's OG SW theme?  Chills!  Did you watch to the end of the episode, past the credits, to see the Easter Egg?





keishashadow said:


> hand, then the revision oral surgery within a week. Knocked me on my big fat bootie TBH. Slowly plodding along, will get there later vs sooner


Sorry to hear that and hope you get better soon!


keishashadow said:


> Any particular brand a goodie?


Honestly, I just bought a pair at Walmart because I couldn't stand the pain anymore.  I'm sure they're not the "best", but they supported my joints that are eroding.  I think the weather, plus trying to shovel, plus the joint erosions I have just came together in a *&^% storm this week.  My RA is progressing rapidly (hence the Humira) and I can't get into the rheumatologist until April.  I'm on the cancellation list again and in the meantime I go to my family doctor next month so I'll ask her to send me for more xrays to see what's going on in there.  If I find a good pair, I'll let you know.


keishashadow said:


> seriously, it was a wow!


LOST.MY.DAMN.MIND! (sorry for cussing!)


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. No plans for me today except doing some laundry. 



schumigirl said:


> White Christmas is one of the best Christmas movies ever. The one I`m not fond of is A Wonderful Life.....yes, everyone quotes it as one of the best, but I find it about an hour too long and a bit boring.....I like the beginning and the end.....so we haven`t watched it in years.


Dh refuses to watch It's a Wonderful Life. He says it is too depressing. I haven't watched it in ages. 



schumigirl said:


> Muppet Christmas Carol tonight....


 I was going to post the "Light the lamp not the rat" gif but you beat me to it. 



mckennarose said:


> Well, I intended to watch a Christmas movie last night, but we decided to watch the Mandalorian first.  Let's just say that after that episode I lost my mind and couldn't watch anything else after.  Please tell me someone else watched it!  (I won't spoil!)





Elsaspiritanimal said:


> OMG YES!!! I love this show so much and last nights episode was unbelievable!! I’m so glad I went in spoiler free on it because wow! And seriously how much do you love the acting of Pedro and Giancarlo? Really the whole group is fantastic





keishashadow said:


> seriously, it was a wow!


Thanks for not posting any spoilers. I just told dh that we have to watch the episode today. 


keishashadow said:


> . I was productive though...happy that DS (who was hospitalized so long in the fall) is doing quite well to the point where he grabbed a new to him ride. Must’ve been owned by a little, old lady. Looks new to me, low miles & he was able to pay cash, always nice to not have a car payment.


 Very nice. Looks like the previous owner took great care of it. 



keishashadow said:


> The insurance whisperer


 I might become the insurance shouter if they don't fix their mistakes soon.

Time to start on laundry.


----------



## Charade67

Mrose - you were posting the same time I was. I'll go back and read your thoughts after I watch the episode.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Spoiler: More mando spoilers






mckennarose said:


> They TOTALLY redeemed the mess that was Episode IX! I spent the last 20 minutes of the episode standing up in my living room freaking out! As soon as we saw the X wing we went nuts here. Then I thought they may be messing with us, but when we saw the green saber and the glove... we knew! And the MUSIC!! Did you hear Luke's OG SW theme? Chills! Did you watch to the end of the episode, past the credits, to see the Easter Egg?



yes we love boba fett too so we are absolutely thrilled to see what the book of boba brings. But yeah when I saw the x wing and cara’s snark about a lone x wing I was like oh wait, I know what damage that can do! And the look on moff Gideon’s face? I really hope they delve into what luke was doing when he was at his peak Jedi skills like this. And then the whole dark saber thing? Wow there are a lot of questions I can’t wait to be answered!!


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Honestly, I just bought a pair at Walmart because I couldn't stand the pain anymore.  I'm sure they're not the "best", but they supported my joints that are eroding.  I think the weather, plus trying to shovel, plus the joint erosions I have just came together in a *&^% storm this week.  My RA is progressing rapidly (hence the Humira) and I can't get into the rheumatologist until April.  I'm on the cancellation list again and in the meantime I go to my family doctor next month so I'll ask her to send me for more xrays to see what's going on in there.  If I find a good pair, I'll let you know.



Goodness, hope you can get a cancellation....that`s a heck of a long time to wait to get an appointment......




Charade67 said:


> Good morning. No plans for me today except doing some laundry.
> 
> Dh refuses to watch It's a Wonderful Life. He says it is too depressing. I haven't watched it in ages.
> 
> I was going to post the "Light the lamp not the rat" gif but you beat me to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for not posting any spoilers. I just told dh that we have to watch the episode today.
> Very nice. Looks like the previous owner took great care of it.
> 
> I might become the insurance shouter if they don't fix their mistakes soon.
> 
> Time to start on laundry.



Your husband has good taste.......yes, it`s often touted as one to watch, but I don`t know anyone who claims to love it like the other Christmas movies.....it is depressing. 

I love that gif.....

I didn`t plan to do laundry today, but ended up doing some whites.......nothing to iron, all in the dryer as it`s just towels.





Getting dark already.....it`s been a gorgeous day here today.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Sorry but I love “it’s a Wonderful Life”.  Jimmy Stewart and my Dad looked so alike.  Plus it’s one we always watched together for many, many years.  I like the sadness as tbh it’s not always a lovely world! x


----------



## mckennarose

Charade67 said:


> Mrose - you were posting the same time I was. I'll go back and read your thoughts after I watch the episode.


I won't post spoilers, but I will say you should watch it ASAP because it's going to be very difficult to NOT see any spoilers.  People are posting everywhere online.  I told one of my DD's to watch it last night because people were posting.  I didn't look at anything before we watched it either.  


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Spoiler: More mando spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> yes we love boba fett too so we are absolutely thrilled to see what the book of boba brings. But yeah when I saw the x wing and cara’s snark about a lone x wing I was like oh wait, I know what damage that can do! And the look on moff Gideon’s face? I really hope they delve into what luke was doing when he was at his peak Jedi skills like this. And then the whole dark saber thing? Wow there are a lot of questions I can’t wait to be answered!!


Again, if you don't want to know.... please don't read!


Spoiler: More thoughts/observations.....



Seeing Luke like that (since his last appearance in this timeline was Return of the Jedi) was soooo amazing!  The CGI of his face was a bit wonky, but so much better than Leia in Rogue One.  I don't think it took away from the story line at all.  

Bo Katan is NOT HAPPY with Mando and I am very curious where this is going.  I know the basic story of the dark saber, and who Bo Katan is, but this is new territory.  Did you hear Boba refer to her as "princess"?  And she was commenting on his clone brothers.  She knew exactly who he was.

One thing that is bothering me is knowing what happens at Luke's jedi temple by Ben.  What's going to happen to our baby?!  He has such a strong attachment to Mando that I'm wondering if (hoping!) he will leave the temple before the massacre.  Luke did the same and left Yoda when Leia, Han and Chewie were in trouble. 

I was watching reaction videos last night on youtube and so many people were having the same sobbing reaction to the episode.  Grown men sobbing, lol!





schumigirl said:


> Goodness, hope you can get a cancellation....that`s a heck of a long time to wait to get an appointment......


It is.  I got in last time so quickly due to a cancellation so I'm hoping for the same.  I have a lot of questions about the vaccine and if they are distributing it to patients because we are considered high risk.


----------



## schumigirl

Glad you enjoy it realfood......






mckennarose said:


> It is.  I got in last time so quickly due to a cancellation so I'm hoping for the same.  I have a lot of questions about the vaccine and if they are distributing it to patients because we are considered high risk.



Of course you have, the vaccine must bring up a lot of questions for folks with certain medical conditions and medications and so on......







So, looking forward to Muppet Christmas Carol tonight, always gives us a good giggle and Michael Caine is fabulous in it   .......definitely one of the few Disney movies we own......maybe Pirates of the Carribean, they`re Disney movies aren`t they??














Dinner not till later, but have sliced all the ginger and have it in with the chicken....will stir fry it when their pizzas arrive later. Tried to entice them two to come and watch Muppets with us tonight.......lol....you`d think I had asked them to watch War and Peace with subtitles.......think they`re having a Matrix marathon with the big screen later.....

I`ll stick to the muppets........


----------



## Charade67

mckennarose said:


> I won't post spoilers, but I will say you should watch it ASAP because it's going to be very difficult to NOT see any spoilers. People are posting everywhere online. I told one of my DD's to watch it last night because people were posting. I didn't look at anything before we watched it either.


Ugh! My husband insists on watching football first. I suppose I could watch it without him, but then he would pout like a child the rest of the day. 



schumigirl said:


> So, looking forward to Muppet Christmas Carol tonight, always gives us a good giggle and Michael Caine is fabulous in it  ..




I read somewhere that Michael Cain said that he was going to play the role as if it were a serious dramatic role. He was going to act as if the cast were human and not a bunch of puppets.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Sadly new announcements mean my nephew and wife will not be coming up to Cheshire for Christmas from London.  So just be Kev and me with my DB and SIL for Christmas Day meal.  Sad for them as they haven’t seen their son for months but glad that (so far) we can be together.  London and South East on lockdown Tier 4.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Ugh! My husband insists on watching football first. I suppose I could watch it without him, but then he would pout like a child the rest of the day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 544789
> 
> I read somewhere that Michael Cain said that he was going to play the role as if it were a serious dramatic role. He was going to act as if the cast were human and not a bunch of puppets.



He did......I remember watching him giving interviews about it at the time, and yes, he said exactly that. And it worked........

It`s quite heart wrenching at times and he is such a good actor. I`m not his biggest fan as a lot of his movies I tried to watch but didn`t enjoy....Zulu was one......but he has made a few good ones. Seems like an all round good guy.

Hope you get to watch the show soon..........


----------



## macraven

What tv show (series?) or was it a movie are you all discussing ?

I opened the links and at a loss as not familiar with it.

Only at 50 now and it seems cold outside to me.
Guess that is what happens to peeps once they move south.

Is everyone ready for Christmas?
Making my list and checking it twice...

I hope I’m not on the naughty list this year


----------



## mckennarose

macraven said:


> What tv show (series?) or was it a movie are you all discussing ?



The Mandalorian on Disney+.  Have you seen it?  Do you like Star Wars?


----------



## macraven

Not familiar with the movie 
I don’t have the Disney channel or movie channels

I have seen star war eons ago when it came to the cinemas

Thanks for letting me know what all were talking about.


----------



## cam757

Hi All,

Hope everyone is well. Happy Belated Birthday @Charade67. 

I have been dealing with a migraine/sinus headache all week. Feeling better today but have not done much more than watch The Office reruns all day. 

My boss took us out for lunch Thursday to a local seafood restaurant. I had fried oysters that were delicious. Afterwards, she told us all that she was giving us some paid time off. So I don't have to go back to work until after Christmas. She may have her nutty days but she is a pretty awesome boss.

I almost have all my shopping done. I need to inventory what I have bought and I will go out Monday and finish. I also need to buy for our Christmas dinner so I need to go to the grocery store. 

It has been cold here. The weather looks interesting for Christmas Day. Some models were calling for snow but now have moved to a cold rain. I am hoping it moves back to snow. I'd love to have a white Christmas. I remember once it snowed on Christmas Eve when I was a kid. The Christmases have been so warm the past few years it will be nice for a cold Christmas. 

Pizza rolls for dinner or what we used to call at college "crusties". Will make some pizza dough, roll that out, layer pepperonni and whole milk mozzarella then roll up and slice in rolls. Bake and dip in ranch and marinara. Salad on the side. Yum!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> What tv show (series?) or was it a movie are you all discussing ?
> 
> I opened the links and at a loss as not familiar with it.
> 
> Only at 50 now and it seems cold outside to me.
> Guess that is what happens to peeps once they move south.
> 
> Is everyone ready for Christmas?
> Making my list and checking it twice...
> 
> I hope I’m not on the naughty list this year



Not a show I watch mac......you know me and anything Star Wars/trek type shows.......

Yep, I am mrs organised here and quite pleased with myself......everything wrapped and put away, just got some friends gifts to drop off this coming week.......

Oh I don’t think you’d ever make the naughty list........you do such a good job as a moderator, and a good friend too.......you’re definitely on the nice/good list for sure........





cam757 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Happy Belated Birthday @Charade67.
> 
> I have been dealing with a migraine/sinus headache all week. Feeling better today but have not done much more than watch The Office reruns all day.
> 
> My boss took us out for lunch Thursday to a local seafood restaurant. I had fried oysters that were delicious. Afterwards, she told us all that she was giving us some paid time off. So I don't have to go back to work until after Christmas. She may have her nutty days but she is a pretty awesome boss.
> 
> I almost have all my shopping done. I need to inventory what I have bought and I will go out Monday and finish. I also need to buy for our Christmas dinner so I need to go to the grocery store.
> 
> It has been cold here. The weather looks interesting for Christmas Day. Some models were calling for snow but now have moved to a cold rain. I am hoping it moves back to snow. I'd love to have a white Christmas. I remember once it snowed on Christmas Eve when I was a kid. The Christmases have been so warm the past few years it will be nice for a cold Christmas.
> 
> Pizza rolls for dinner or what we used to call at college "crusties". Will make some pizza dough, roll that out, layer pepperonni and whole milk mozzarella then roll up and slice in rolls. Bake and dip in ranch and marinara. Salad on the side. Yum!




Hey cam.......glad you dropped by.....sorry you’ve been poorly, and yes, hope it clears up soon.

Pizza rolls sound good!! And yes, a white Christmas Eve/day would be lovely.....then snow disappears as we all get back to normal....last proper white Christmas I had was 2010......that was a rough winter over here.....we’re not used to that weather for longer than a day or two, that lasted months.

Food out with your boss sounds lovely.....and how lovely you’re finished for Christmas now......enjoy!! 

Good to see you cam.......




Watched Muppet Christmas Carol.......popped out first to drop some cards off in the village.....the wind has really got up and it has gone colder. But no rain.

Now watching Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets.....


----------



## Charade67

Finally got to watch The Mandalorian. Wow!. I was not expecting that. I hate that we have to wait so long for the next season. So may questions to answer. 



schumigirl said:


> It`s quite heart wrenching at times and he is such a good actor. I`m not his biggest fan as a lot of his movies I tried to watch but didn`t enjoy....Zulu was one......but he has made a few good ones. Seems like an all round good guy.


 I looked him up on IMDB. I've only seen a couple of movies that he was in.



mac raven said:


> Is everyone ready for Christmas?
> Making my list and checking it twice...


 I just need to get a couple more things for Christmas dinner then I am all set. 



cam757 said:


> My boss took us out for lunch Thursday to a local seafood restaurant. I had fried oysters that were delicious. Afterwards, she told us all that she was giving us some paid time off. So I don't have to go back to work until after Christmas. She may have her nutty days but she is a pretty awesome boss.


 Awesome boss. Enjoy your time off. 



cam757 said:


> It has been cold here. The weather looks interesting for Christmas Day. Some models were calling for snow but now have moved to a cold rain. I am hoping it moves back to snow. I'd love to have a white Christmas. I remember once it snowed on Christmas Eve when I was a kid. The Christmases have been so warm the past few years it will be nice for a cold Christmas.


Right now we are showing rain and snow on Christmas Day. If it is like it was this past Wednesday we will just get nasty freezing rain.

I took a little nap this afternoon, so I will probably be awake for awhile. Dh is watching college football again.


----------



## Charade67

A light for tonight.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all. Bit later than usual as left my phone in the bedroom and didn’t want to wake Kev.

Yuck have sore throat and tickly cough this morning.  Will dose up and hope I can shake it off.

Roast turkey dinner planned today.  Candlelight concert at our church at 5.30 - half as many people as normal so (free) tickets had to be reserved.  Meeting DS and DIL there.

Peaceful Sunday to you all x


----------



## schumigirl

Lovely Sunny Sunday morning here today.......got up early, had quick cuppa then went a shortish walk along the beach, we did drive down, but it was quite chilly. We have 48F but the sun is beautiful.

Came back home and had bacon sandwiches, well toast and bacon, and the largest mug of tea each. It was a lovely walk, but not sure it was the best idea as it was colder than we thought. But nice.

Today is a catch up with friends and some relatives day......gotta love Facetime and zoom. 

Skinned and boned chicken thighs tonight and I`ll make a pepper sauce with some parmentier potatoes and huge chunky carrots.......we got some the other day that are huge, hope I can get some more delivered on Thursday that size for Christmas dinner. Not so fussed on the veg that day, it`s all about the turkey.......

We`ll have the rest of the sausage rolls today for lunch....easy day for food.

Home Alone tonight.......then Home Alone 2 tomorrow night, if we have time today we might watch Bob Hope in The Ghostbreakers....love that movie, an old black and white classic or The Cat and the Canary, Bob Hope is in that too.


----------



## Lynne G

Cam, hope your headache goes away soon, and nice to be able to relax since your boss was nice.  Yeah, I am in the final wrapping mode, so I think I am done. 

Julie, I hope you are feeling better soon, ack sick bay home. Well wishes your sore throat feels better soon, and cough goes away.

Schumi, yay to large amount of tea. Yeah, cold out, and well I drink tea no matter the outside temp.



And we have 27 out, with snow flurries. Yep, I need more tea. Enjoy the movie.

Charade, we will have a warm, 55 the high, and stormy rain on Christmas Eve, then overnight the Canadian air arrives, and will trying to bring us a white Christmas.  Eh, hoping the moisture stops before that cold air comes creeping in.   Weather people are saying we have a good chance of that more snow on Friday. 

Time to make some more, and make up the gifts and put the rest in a box for us to enjoy.

Ah yes, a Sunday is here.


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, and only in the City, this can happen. Watching the news, and story just said car became airborne and landed on the roof of a restaurant.  One way to have takeout.  LoL


----------



## mckennarose

Charade67 said:


> Finally got to watch The Mandalorian. Wow!. I was not expecting that. I hate that we have to wait so long for the next season. So may questions to answer.


It was good, wasn't it?  They really knocked it out of the park with that one.

Did you ever go to a Star Wars Weekend?  They used to have them in Hollywood Studios but have since stopped.  They were a lot of fun!  And I miss the Jawas at the Launch Bay.  They were hysterical to interact with and try to trade with.  I hope they bring them back at some point.


Lynne G said:


> stormy rain on Christmas Eve, then overnight the Canadian air arrives, and will trying to bring us a white Christmas. Eh, hoping the moisture stops before that cold air comes creeping in. Weather people are saying we have a good chance of that more snow on Friday.


I saw that too.  I'm hoping we'll get some melting here because most of our side streets are still covered with snow.  4 wheel drive is getting a workout this week.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all!  

No longer the prime rib virgin , all proclaimed it smashing success.  Glad to have DH home to do the heavy lifting and cutting of the monster.  Not a fan of electric knives but do think it may have been of good use to slice a bit more thinly between the ribs.

The laser light thing was fun, well organized as to social distancing - yea!

May attack some wrapping today,  did do one yesterday...mostly because I wanted the box to store something else



schumigirl said:


> I keep hearing folks mention tuna casserole or tuna noodle casserole  ......I can`t imagine anything that sounds worse to eat......I thought it was a joke food off of Mike & Molly. I`m guessing it`s not high on your list of food choices either......


I’m not a fan of any sort of ‘white’ creamed dishes. Well, other than a monstrosity of canned chipped beef & a white sauce on toast I haven’t eaten in years.  My Dad called it poop on a shingle 


Realfoodfans said:


> Love tinned tuna with Mayo on a baked potato or tuna melt baguette.


Told I make a mean tuna sammie, adaptation from asian friend’s recipe 


mckennarose said:


> I go to my family doctor next month so I'll ask her to send me for more xrays to see what's going on in there. If I find a good pair, I'll let you know.


Thanks, i heard good things about the tommy copper ones. their compression socks hold up well


Charade67 said:


> Dh refuses to watch It's a Wonderful Life. He says it is too depressing. I haven't watched it in ages.


Odd duck out here, don’t watch lifetime or hallmark for the feel good stuff they offer but there is surely something for everyone to enjoy.   Do enjoy re-watching old & new classics.


schumigirl said:


> I don`t know anyone who claims to love it like the other Christmas movies.....it is depressing.


Oh, there are so many, I don’t get it either TBH.  Then again, white christmas movie bores me to t


Realfoodfans said:


> Sorry but I love “it’s a Wonderful Life”.  Jimmy Stewart and my Dad looked so alike.  Plus it’s one we always watched together for many, many years.  I like the sadness as tbh it’s not always a lovely world! x


Nice to have family traditions.  The mr & I watch the TSO christmas special, especially since the concerts were cancelled this year.  Open a bottle of wine and enjoy 

Mr Stewart was borne in college town where my youngest went to school.  TheY have a small museum   He did so much for the town & university over the years, very generous & left a great legacy.


Realfoodfans said:


> Sadly new announcements mean my nephew and wife will not be coming up to Cheshire for Christmas from London.  So just be Kev and me with my DB and SIL for Christmas Day meal.  Sad for them as they haven’t seen their son for months but glad that (so far) we can be together.  London and South East on lockdown Tier 4.


Disappointing for you, sorry.  Unfortunate that majority of governments didn’t institute & enforce strict protocols from the get-go & continue their efforts.  Human nature for people to want to seek comfort from their families.  far too many are still in outright denial and not taking any precautions unless forced to comply, mind-boggling 



cam757 said:


> I have been dealing with a migraine/sinus headache all week. Feeling better today but have not done much more than watch The Office reruns all day.


Feel better!  I’ve never seen a single episode all the way thru, same with friends


cam757 said:


> I almost have all my shopping done. I need to inventory what I have bought and I will go out Monday and finish. I also need to buy for our Christmas dinner so I need to go to the grocery store.


Pretty much the same here.  Waiting to see if any of my kids need to quarantine ugh.  DiL extended family now has 2 members in hospital. 

DH’s last day at work tuesday am...waiting for test results on one of his coworkers from Thursday.  Crap


schumigirl said:


> Oh I don’t think you’d ever make the naughty list........you do such a good job as a moderator, and a good friend too.......you’re definitely on the nice/good list for sure........


Indeed the best of us, empathetic & compassionate, to a fault.  Damn, that sounds like a eulogy lol 


Realfoodfans said:


> Yuck have sore throat and tickly cough this morning. Will dose up and hope I can shake it off.


Sounds like some nice irish whiskey in tea with honey & lemon would help .  


Lynne G said:


> Schumi, yay to large amount of tea. Yeah, cold out, and well I drink tea no matter the outside temp.


Same, hot & iced every day my drinks of choice.  Although a Bloody Mary is quite tempting right now...don’t think i have any tomato juice, darn it.

Had to lol at the cat pic, a goodie!


Lynne G said:


> Hehe, and only in the City, this can happen. Watching the news, and story just said car became airborne and landed on the roof of a restaurant.  One way to have takeout.  LoL


Film at 11 that’s wild.  We had rain overnight, now icing up, satellite dish is out of service till the mr goes forth & attacks up.  It’s up just high enough out of reach for me to comfortably brush off with a broom.

Off to read the fancy spoiler stuff posted for Mando .


----------



## macraven

Keisha you know the family will want prime rib now for the next holidays.

Knew it would be a hit for that dinner!
Probably no leftovers ...


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Hehe, and only in the City, this can happen. Watching the news, and story just said car became airborne and landed on the roof of a restaurant.  One way to have takeout.  LoL




Crikey, hope no one was hurt!





keishashadow said:


> Hey all!
> 
> No longer the prime rib virgin , all proclaimed it smashing success.  Glad to have DH home to do the heavy lifting and cutting of the monster.  Not a fan of electric knives but do think it may have been of good use to slice a bit more thinly between the ribs.
> 
> The laser light thing was fun, well organized as to social distancing - yea!
> 
> May attack some wrapping today,  did do one yesterday...mostly because I wanted the box to store something else
> 
> 
> I’m not a fan of any sort of ‘white’ creamed dishes. Well, other than a monstrosity of canned chipped beef & a white sauce on toast I haven’t eaten in years.  My Dad called it poop on a shingle
> 
> Told I make a mean tuna sammie, adaptation from asian friend’s recipe
> 
> Thanks, i heard good things about the tommy copper ones. their compression socks hold up well
> 
> Odd duck out here, don’t watch lifetime or hallmark for the feel good stuff they offer but there is surely something for everyone to enjoy.   Do enjoy re-watching old & new classics.
> 
> Oh, there are so many, I don’t get it either TBH.  Then again, white christmas movie bores me to t
> 
> Nice to have family traditions.  The mr & I watch the TSO christmas special, especially since the concerts were cancelled this year.  Open a bottle of wine and enjoy
> 
> Mr Stewart was borne in college town where my youngest went to school.  TheY have a small museum   He did so much for the town & university over the years, very generous & left a great legacy.
> 
> Disappointing for you, sorry.  Unfortunate that majority of governments didn’t institute & enforce strict protocols from the get-go & continue their efforts.  Human nature for people to want to seek comfort from their families.  far too many are still in outright denial and not taking any precautions unless forced to comply, mind-boggling
> 
> 
> Feel better!  I’ve never seen a single episode all the way thru, same with friends
> 
> Pretty much the same here.  Waiting to see if any of my kids need to quarantine ugh.  DiL extended family now has 2 members in hospital.
> 
> DH’s last day at work tuesday am...waiting for test results on one of his coworkers from Thursday.  Crap
> 
> Indeed the best of us, empathetic & compassionate, to a fault.  Damn, that sounds like a eulogy lol
> 
> Sounds like some nice irish whiskey in tea with honey & lemon would help .
> 
> Same, hot & iced every day my drinks of choice.  Although a Bloody Mary is quite tempting right now...don’t think i have any tomato juice, darn it.
> 
> Had to lol at the cat pic, a goodie!
> 
> Film at 11 that’s wild.  We had rain overnight, now icing up, satellite dish is out of service till the mr goes forth & attacks up.  It’s up just high enough out of reach for me to comfortably brush off with a broom.
> 
> Off to read the fancy spoiler stuff posted for Mando .



I knew you`d make a success of it!!! One of our favourite Sunday dishes......yes the electric knife is much easier, although I do prefer more traditional knives too. Yes, you`ll be making that dish again I`ll bet.......

Poop on a shingle does not sound good at all.......

Same for me with the Hallmark movies....can`t be doing with them at all.....too much sugary sweet......with White Christmas, we flick past some of the dancing scenes with the troop of dancers, it goes on a little too long too.....but love the movie in general......

Nice words are always good to hear whenever I always think......

I do like you wrapping things as you needed the box making room for more stuff...that`s my kind of logic......




Time for the Christmas trees and outside lights to go on.....almost 3pm and already becoming a little dimmer outside......


----------



## schumigirl

Much excitement in our house......

We just saw Jupiter and Saturn the closest they`ve been seen for hundreds of years, and we could see it clear as a bell with the naked eye despite it being quite low in the sky. It is extraordinary to see them like that!

The telescope wouldn`t catch it with the position of it, but we are so glad we seen it as tomorrow evening looks cloudy......we have clear skies tonight. 

Something about nothing if you`re not into astronomy.......but this house is. Happy bunnies. 

There will be loads of pictures of it online to see too. If you don`t have cloud you will see it tomorrow night too. 

Dinner almost ready.......earlyish one tonight.


----------



## cam757

Cold rainy day this Sunday. No plans to go out today. Will do some wrapping and work on Christmas cards. Yes, I am a procrastinator. Lol.  Pizza rolls turned out nice. DS loves them. I don't make them often so they are a bit of a weekend treat. Watched Christmas Vacation last night, then The Grinch. New classics. 

I have read a lot of talk about The Mandalorian. I am not a big Star Wars fan. I haven't seen any of the new movies. Would I be lost if I watched the series without watching the movies?

Okay, I will admit it, I love a good tuna casserole with a potato chip topping and chipped beef on toast. My husband would sooner eat his nails then either so I don't make them. But I wouldn't turn it down...lol. 



Charade67 said:


> Right now we are showing rain and snow on Christmas Day. If it is like it was this past Wednesday we will just get nasty freezing rain.



The models have changed so my hopes for a white Christmas are quickly being dashed. Looks like a cold nasty rain.



Realfoodfans said:


> Yuck have sore throat and tickly cough this morning. Will dose up and hope I can shake it off



Hope you feel better soon.



schumigirl said:


> Lovely Sunny Sunday morning here today.......got up early, had quick cuppa then went a shortish walk along the beach, we did drive down, but it was quite chilly. We have 48F but the sun is beautiful.



Sounds like a nice way to start your day.



Lynne G said:


> Cam, hope your headache goes away soon, and nice to be able to relax since your boss was nice. Yeah, I am in the final wrapping mode, so I think I am done.


Thanks. I am feeling better today. 



keishashadow said:


> No longer the prime rib virgin , all proclaimed it smashing success. Glad to have DH home to do the heavy lifting and cutting of the monster. Not a fan of electric knives but do think it may have been of good use to slice a bit more thinly between the ribs.



Congrats! Love prime rib. Going to get our tomorrow for our Christmas dinner.



keishashadow said:


> Mr Stewart was borne in college town where my youngest went to school. TheY have a small museum He did so much for the town & university over the years, very generous & left a great legacy.


I had a close friend whose father was a Marine who served with Jimmy Stewart's stepson when his stepson was KIA. My friend's father spoke so highly of Jimmy Stewert. He said he was so kind and caring when he met with them. He was a great man and led a extraordinary life.



keishashadow said:


> Feel better! I’ve never seen a single episode all the way thru, same with friends



Thanks! I have seen every episode about 20 times. Love that show. Can't say the same about Friends. I liked it as a teenager but as a 40 some year old, it's a hard pass.



keishashadow said:


> Pretty much the same here. Waiting to see if any of my kids need to quarantine ugh. DiL extended family now has 2 members in hospital.
> 
> DH’s last day at work tuesday am...waiting for test results on one of his coworkers from Thursday. Crap



Oh no, I hope everyone is okay and test results come out okay.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

cam757 said:


> I have read a lot of talk about The Mandalorian. I am not a big Star Wars fan. I haven't seen any of the new movies. Would I be lost if I watched the series without watching the movies?


Not at all. I would say I was more of a casual fan before the series started but this got me a lot more curious about the other parts of it. Really it’s almost like a western set in the outer rim with really good story telling. I feel like they do a good job of making it fun to watch if you have no history on the other movies, but tie in little nuggets for the people that are more into the whole universe. I highly recommend plus with shorter tv episode style it makes it easier to take in a little at a time.


----------



## Lynne G

I’m here for the prime rib.  Yum. 

Think we made enough?


----------



## Realfoodfans

Our pre Christmas dinner was a success.  L only eats the turkey, sausage and gravy but J ate everything except parsnips and sprouts - though he did eat some of the bacon and chestnuts off them!  Chocolate trifle for dessert and all were full.

Our church Candlelight Service was very different but beautiful.  Our minister said 250 people less than usual so we felt privileged to have seats.  Repeating it again at 7.30 so a lot of work for them.


We were seated to the side and nobody in front or behind.  Names on seats on arrival. It was lovely and must have taken a lot of rehearsal.  Not a very good photo sorry.

No meal needed tonight so some snacks will do.  Still have a cold but hopefully will not develop into anything more.

Sounds like lots of wrapping and preparing going on today.


----------



## Charade67

Another lazy Sunday today. We overslept and completely missed church. After lunch we helped our neighbor hide a Christmas present. She bought her husband a large, rolling tool box. She asked if we would hide it in our garage for a few days.



Realfoodfans said:


> Yuck have sore throat and tickly cough this morning. Will dose up and hope I can shake it off.


Hope you feel better soon.



mckennarose said:


> Did you ever go to a Star Wars Weekend? They used to have them in Hollywood Studios but have since stopped. They were a lot of fun! And I miss the Jawas at the Launch Bay. They were hysterical to interact with and try to trade with. I hope they bring them back at some point.


I have never been to a Star Wars weekend. I have a picture of me with a Jawa. We are close to the same height. I have a hooded raincoat that I am a little too short for. WHen I put the hood on I often joke that I look like I should be selling used droids. 



keishashadow said:


> Odd duck out here, don’t watch lifetime or hallmark for the feel good stuff they offer but there is surely something for everyone to enjoy. Do enjoy re-watching old & new classics.


I watched a Hallmark Christmas movie once. I can't remember why. I think Lifetime movies have gotten really weird lately. More psychic than romantic. Are you familiar with the Holderness family? I follow them on Facebook. That have a few good Hallmark Christmas movie parodies. 



schumigirl said:


> We just saw Jupiter and Saturn the closest they`ve been seen for hundreds of years, and we could see it clear as a bell with the naked eye despite it being quite low in the sky. It is extraordinary to see them like that!


 I hope we have a clear night so we can see it. 



cam757 said:


> The models have changed so my hopes for a white Christmas are quickly being dashed. Looks like a cold nasty rain.


 We have changed to partly cloudy. I'll take that over freezing rain. 



Lynne G said:


> Think we made enough?


Yum! Looks really good.

Dh has pro football on TV today. He turns it on, falls asleep, then wakes up and complains if I lower the volume.  I'm a little annoyed with him right now. I think I will go look to see i I can get any good deals on B's books for next semester.


----------



## macraven

Just a quick drive by ......

Hope all are ready for Christmas!


----------



## Lynne G

All boxed up, delivered, and now I need to relax. Car decided icy conditions warning that stayed on most of the drive home.  I’d agree, but thankfully above freezing until the sun goes down fully.  

A what for dinner. We had a late lunch, so not sure what all are in the mood for.

Trash cans to drag down for pick up tomorrow, and alarm set. Yep, our Sunday night routine. Older one has his last final on Tuesday. Little one is in sleeping in mood, as she has been off for school break since this weekend. I am just really happy a short work week.

Just finished, I think, almost all my wrapping. I’m ready for Christmas Day. Turkey bought, and will start thawing tomorrow.

Time for tea, as I feel tired, and feels good to relax for a bit.  And some treats to snack on.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, looks a good selection.

Charade, yes, hope you get a clear night tomorrow to see the planets......it’s really something to see.....



Watched Home Alone and had a few FaceTime chats today, also spoke to my aunt in LI who hasn't been very well, but was lovely to hear her voice and hear her laugh.

Cancelled our Christmas meal out tomorrow night, restaurant said many people are cancelling now. Although our numbers aren’t too bad, some of the UK are getting worse.......

It‘s tough for so many families, but there’s always the ones that won’t comply with the rules, seen folks being interviewed on tv saying they’ll go ahead with mixing. We‘re hibernating.

Got to pick up some steaks tomorrow now as we were supposed to be eating out, so steaks will be our substitute and Tom will grill them outside as long as it’s not raining.

Time for bed........hope everyone has a lovely evening......


----------



## keishashadow

Now know Multiple people in my town who caught covid & rapidly hospitalized in last few days.  Have decided to postpone my PT/OT.  Just not comfy in the rehab’s tight rooms right now. Call me  but have a bad vibe



macraven said:


> Keisha you know the family will want prime rib now for the next holidays.
> 
> Knew it would be a hit for that dinner!
> Probably no leftovers ...


I’m guessing I over calculated the size. Dinner tonight & freezing rest to resurrect as prime rib sammies soon


schumigirl said:


> do like you wrapping things as you needed the box making room for more stuff...that`s my kind of logic......


Pretzel logic!


schumigirl said:


> The telescope wouldn`t catch it with the position of it, but we are so glad we seen it as tomorrow evening looks cloudy......we have clear skies tonight.


Good for you!  Socked in with clouds


Charade67 said:


> She bought her husband a large, rolling tool box. She asked if we would hide it in our garage for a few days.


Nice of you!  I bought a dewalt set of 4 of them for the DH. Bottom one is wheeled, the rest lock onto each other As needed for the job. Will help
The clutter that has accumulated


Charade67 said:


> have never been to a Star Wars weekend. I have a picture of me with a Jawa. We are close to the same height. I have a hooded raincoat that I am a little too short for. WHen I put the hood on I often joke that I look like I should be selling used droids.


They were the best!  Saw billy dee Williams, Mark Hamill (who the other talent ribbed unmercifully for hiding in his trailer from
Fans lol bit of a prima Donna) & Anthony Daniels along with many others   Loved the pkg offerings re talk show type experience. Well worth it for fans of franchise. Naturally, they dumbed it down the next year


Charade67 said:


> Are you familiar with the Holderness family? I follow them on Facebook. That have a few good Hallmark Christmas movie parodies.


No, have to look thanks

Last night I started watching the fantasy island remake Blume house did before I dozed off. Sure not the same as old tv series lol.


----------



## Charade67

I am officially ready for Christmas day. Tonight I bought the last things I need - granny smith apples and vanilla ice cream. I didn't really want to make another apple pie, but when your hosts are making almost all of the food, and the only thing they ask you for is apple pie, you make an apple pie. 

This week I am hoping for a Christmas miracle - to get through the next 3 days without having to call an insurance company.


----------



## macraven

I’m playing catch up on the sans tonight.
Bet most of the peeps are having sweet dreams now.

So nice we only have to be good for 6/5 more days til Santa comes.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Now know Multiple people in my town who caught covid & rapidly hospitalized in last few days.  Have decided to postpone my PT/OT.  Just not comfy in the rehab’s tight rooms right now. Call me  but have a bad vibe
> 
> 
> I’m guessing I over calculated the size. Dinner tonight & freezing rest to resurrect as prime rib sammies soon
> 
> Pretzel logic!
> 
> Good for you!  Socked in with clouds
> 
> Nice of you!  I bought a dewalt set of 4 of them for the DH. Bottom one is wheeled, the rest lock onto each other As needed for the job. Will help
> The clutter that has accumulated
> 
> They were the best!  Saw billy dee Williams, Mark Hamill (who the other talent ribbed unmercifully for hiding in his trailer from
> Fans lol bit of a prima Donna) & Anthony Daniels along with many others   Loved the pkg offerings re talk show type experience. Well worth it for fans of franchise. Naturally, they dumbed it down the next year
> 
> No, have to look thanks
> 
> Last night I started watching the fantasy island remake Blume house did before I dozed off. Sure not the same as old tv series lol.



Don`t blame you Janet......it`s one thing doing essential stuff right now, but I wouldn`t want to be sitting in the confines of that situation you mention.......if you don`t feel comfy, don`t do it.......

I only know Billy Dee Williams from an episode of Modern Family......I thought he was a singer......lol......no, we tried to watch that Fantasy Island......lasted about 20 minutes.....yes, nothing like Mr Rourke and Tattoo.......

Yep, looks to be ultra cloudy around the same time tonight so glad we saw it live, a such. 

Nowt wrong with extra prime rib.....always goes down well in this house too......usually a larger joint on a Sunday for us does sandwiches Monday and a good amount for freezer portions. Want one for next Sunday now......but might do it for New Years Day.......





Charade67 said:


> I am officially ready for Christmas day. Tonight I bought the last things I need - granny smith apples and vanilla ice cream. I didn't really want to make another apple pie, but when your hosts are making almost all of the food, and the only thing they ask you for is apple pie, you make an apple pie.
> 
> This week I am hoping for a Christmas miracle - to get through the next 3 days without having to call an insurance company.



lol......yes, it would be nice to have a quietish few days leading up to Christmas with no major issues........

I`m sure your apple pie will be much appreciated, always a popular choice......





macraven said:


> I’m playing catch up on the sans tonight.
> Bet most of the peeps are having sweet dreams now.
> 
> So nice we only have to be good for 6/5 more days til Santa comes.




Now only 4 more sleeps........

I think I may have missed you this morning........hope now you`re in bed with sweet dreams.......




Plan to be out early this morning, we are going to a farm butcher about 20 miles away for our steaks for tonight and see what other goodies they have as they have a kind of deli attached too. Still have some things to get for Christmas Eve buffet for us.....but, it`s a busy place, so plan to be there very early. 

Looks like most of us are getting rain all or most of the day so I doubt we`ll be able to grill outside tonight........

Croissants and marmalade for me this morning, no idea for lunch yet, but we do have a lot of brie in the house, so may have some grilled sandwiches. Will be cooking chicken thights today for chicken noodle soup tomorrow I think. 

Love this week ahead........Kyle only works till Wednesday then he`s finished for Christmas, but love the preparation and even though it`s very low key this year.....Christmas will still happen....so many complaining Christmas has been cancelled......no, it`ll still happen, it`ll just be different. 

I think I only have one gift that won`t arrive for Christmas itself, but it`s not an essential gift, just something handy I thought Tom would like......me too...... It`s a sharing charcuterie board with knifes for cheese hidden in little drawers that pull out......he`ll love it. It`ll be here for New Years........

But, have a lovely Monday.........











































​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Schumi.  Hope you bought some tasty items from the butcher.  We have fog and close to freezing, with well below freezing in the overnight, and news of accidents due to icy conditions in the fog.   So i am glad no commute this morning.  I’d really like a clear sky, as want to do some night sky viewing.  But we have had cloudy nights lately, including last night. 

So odd, I wake to a radio news alarm. Thought I set the alarm, and was fast asleep, as soon as I went to bed. Woke up, as heard the alarm, looked at the clock, my alarm was not set. It was 10 minutes after the alarm was to go off. Twilight Zone? Eh, there is a small apartment building near the back of our home, and routinely there must be an overnight worker that lives there. Many times I hear the radio and realize that it’s from a car radio, as windows in that car must be open and radio loud.

Happy for a 3 day work week routine.  And a nice enough day, as also happy the temps will rise as the week goes by.  And still predicted poor Santa will be flying in a quite  stormy Christmas Eve.  But no matter, most gifts will be wrapped and ready.  Like Schumi, I am pretty sure a piece of clothing little one wants, will not arrive by Friday.  But also like Schumi, it is one piece I know she will like, but she does not need it as a timely gift.  She will be happy whenever it arrives, regardless of the day, or care it was not wrapped. 

And so, that wonderful cup of tea.  Lucky me.  And oooh, I do keep some of the baking for us.  Many of those sweets go well with tea. Hehe, good breakfast for me. 

Charade, I hope we both have a quiet 3 days. And nice to be making what is asked for. Yeah, I like going out early, as crowded for me later in the day.

On our way home, was so nice to do the curb side pick up. The store we did that pick up from looked very very crowded. Nope, no later day shopping for me, if I can help it.

Good call Keisha, as even with the restrictions, Christmas crowds have been building, as looked like that crazy crowded weekend before Christmas even this year.  Hope you are feeling better, and hand does not look puffy. 

And yeah,


Ooh, hehe,


More hehe, and yeah those are cats ‍:


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, it’s that time of year.  News report.  Troopers were on rural highway, and had stopped on the side of the road.  A minute later, a deer goes flying by the faces of the troopers as shown by the dash camera.  Hehe, troopers were quoted as saying, they thought they were not grandma being run over by a reindeer, and they could not tell if it was Blitzen or Donner.  

Ah yes, early morning humor.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Woohoo 3 day work week for me too! Wishing I had some of Lynne's baked goods here. I ate all of mine already - whoops I might need to do some baking this week so the house isn't empty when my parents arrive! Don't need a lot as it is only the 4 of us, but still....

I'm also hoping for no craziness at work this week - we are knee deep in employee vaccine administration though so I have a feeling no quiet week for me ahead. 

Other than the baked goods pretty much ready for Christmas! Just have to finish the nephew's Universal "tickets" but everything else is wrapped and ready to bring to my brother's house Christmas day. 

Stay warm homies!


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> I am officially ready for Christmas day. Tonight I bought the last things I need - granny smith apples and vanilla ice cream. I didn't really want to make another apple pie, but when your hosts are making almost all of the food, and the only thing they ask you for is apple pie, you make an apple pie.
> 
> This week I am hoping for a Christmas miracle - to get through the next 3 days without having to call an insurance company.


You use all Granny Smith?  I don’t often make apple pie but keep trying to find the perfect blend of apples

Where you going for dinner this year?


schumigirl said:


> Love this week ahead........Kyle only works till Wednesday then he`s finished for Christmas, but love the preparation and even though it`s very low key this year.....Christmas will still happen....so many complaining Christmas has been cancelled......no, it`ll still happen, it`ll just be different.



That’s the right attitude.  Too many forget that holidays away from family is not something unknown to many.  

Now is truly the time to reflect and count our blessings, as it could always be worse. 

Already shared with you & Mac, but decided to post this video here of what my DS’s friend & her son are facing this year. Life is the best gift.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  An Elsa and Keisha posts.  

Hope you do have at least some quiet these 3 work days, Elsa.

So thankful for sure, Keisha. Will send
hope thoughts to that little boy.

And it’s not sunny, but bright enough out.

 

Time for more tea.

Bah ha ha:


----------



## schumigirl

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Woohoo 3 day work week for me too! Wishing I had some of Lynne's baked goods here. I ate all of mine already - whoops I might need to do some baking this week so the house isn't empty when my parents arrive! Don't need a lot as it is only the 4 of us, but still....
> 
> I'm also hoping for no craziness at work this week - we are knee deep in employee vaccine administration though so I have a feeling no quiet week for me ahead.
> 
> Other than the baked goods pretty much ready for Christmas! Just have to finish the nephew's Universal "tickets" but everything else is wrapped and ready to bring to my brother's house Christmas day.
> 
> Stay warm homies!
> View attachment 545081
> 
> View attachment 545082




I cannot wait to hear your nephew`s reaction to your gift, I hope it`s a fabulous one....I think it will be.......

Oh you can never have enough goodies, even with just 4 folks....... 





keishashadow said:


> You use all Granny Smith?  I don’t often make apple pie but keep trying to find the perfect blend of apples
> 
> Where you going for dinner this year?
> 
> 
> That’s the right attitude.  Too many forget that holidays away from family is not something unknown to many.
> 
> Now is truly the time to reflect and count our blessings, as it could always be worse.
> 
> Already shared with you & Mac, but decided to post this video here of what my DS’s friend & her son are facing this year. Life is the best gift.



Yes, I never use granny smith for apple pie, we use ones from our own trees or we buy cooking apples, but, none of us like granny smith apples.......but cooked might be different. 

I shared the video you sent mac and I with some friends too, they were all very touched by it and of course wish him well......yes, he is a little superstar!! 

When we were at the farm store this morning....which incidentally was much further away than I thought......so much for Tom`s it`ll only take half an hour or so to get there!!!! Anyway, we got chatting to an older lady who was picking up her little order and explained she was completely on her own this year although she has family......she was lovely......she planned to spend the day sipping gin, watching tv and eating all the nice stuff all to herself she now didn`t need to share lol.......I loved talking to her and she could put a few moaning minnies in their place by her positivity......




I`m glad we saw the planets last night as we have heavy cloud and you can`t see anything in the sky now.....rain has finally gone off so Tom can get wrapped up and get the steaks on the grill.......Kyle,gf and I have fillet, Tom has a huge T-Bone...

I also bought some fresh figs and going to cut and stuff them with brie, wrap in parma ham and bake before making a balsamic glaze with them. Not an unusual dish over here, but not sure how my lot will like them......

Then later Home Alone 2 tonight......and I think some prosecco.....


































And another good thing about today









Eventually..........

​


----------



## mckennarose

Presents wrapped, almost all the cookies baked, wrapped an entire case of wine for hubby's co-workers, fish ordered, and now I'm ready for some hot cocoa and a dip in the hot tub.  Not sure which Christmas movie we'll watch tonight.

@keishashadow I ordered These Gloves from Amazon and they should be here by Wednesday. I'll let you know how they are.


----------



## keishashadow

Peanut butter blossoms aka the hat cookies & choc chip done here. Most  will be frozen Till the weekend

dough chilling for cutouts. The ‘lil will be down after school tomorrow for annual baking & decorating

Made chicken wings for dinner, very early pre game. Is it wrong to be enjoying a cookie & a corona lol?

supposed to be a cute muppet pregame at 8 pm tonight FYI


----------



## Lynne G

A what for dinner.  Little one’s pick?  You guessed it.  Pasta.  I said hotdogs and beans and silence at that suggestion. eaning, eww, I won’t  eat it.   Guess maybe pasta it will be.  Men don’t care. They would eat either.  

Boo, all I see in the sky is gray. And a rain shower passing by now.

Have fun baking with GD, Keisha.

Hope you are enjoying a hot bath, McK.

And ooh  notice:


----------



## Charade67

Today didn't start out very well. I over slept and only had 30 minutes to get ready for work. Things got better once I got to work. My boss has a client that gives us Christmas gifts every year. It's usually a bag of cookies and candy. I figured I wouldn't get anything this year since she has not been coming to the office. She called this morning and said she was sending her husband over with our gifts. Yay!! It's a small thing, but I really enjoy getting it each year.

I also got my Christmas bonus today. I have been going back and forth between spending it all on myself or putting it towards something we really need like a new dishwasher,



schumigirl said:


> Charade, yes, hope you get a clear night tomorrow to see the planets......it’s really something to see.....


Sadly, we have a very cloudy night.



keishashadow said:


> You use all Granny Smith? I don’t often make apple pie but keep trying to find the perfect blend of apples
> 
> Where you going for dinner this year?


Yes, all granny smith. I've never tried mixing apples. Everyone seems to love the pie, so I am not going to make any changes.
We are having Christmas dinner with the same friends that hosted Thanksgiving. Usually we have a large group, but this year it will just be the 5 of us. (6 if you count the dog)



keishashadow said:


> Already shared with you & Mac, but decided to post this video here of what my DS’s friend & her son are facing this year. Life is the best gift.


Aw..what a sweet little boy. Prayers that his treatments go well.



schumigirl said:


> Yes, I never use granny smith for apple pie, we use ones from our own trees or we buy cooking apples, but, none of us like granny smith apples.......but cooked might be different.


I don't care for them uncooked, but they are great for baking.



keishashadow said:


> supposed to be a cute muppet pregame at 8 pm tonight FYI


 I have no interest in the game, but might tune in to see the Muppets.

Well, I made it through one day without having to call an insurance company. Can I have 2 more?


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Presents wrapped, almost all the cookies baked, wrapped an entire case of wine for hubby's co-workers, fish ordered, and now I'm ready for some hot cocoa and a dip in the hot tub.  Not sure which Christmas movie we'll watch tonight.
> 
> @keishashadow I ordered These Gloves from Amazon and they should be here by Wednesday. I'll let you know how they are.




Sounds like you`re organised.........what movie did you end up watching? 

And hope your gloves work out well for you. 





keishashadow said:


> Peanut butter blossoms aka the hat cookies & choc chip done here. Most  will be frozen Till the weekend
> 
> dough chilling for cutouts. The ‘lil will be down after school tomorrow for annual baking & decorating
> 
> Made chicken wings for dinner, very early pre game. Is it wrong to be enjoying a cookie & a corona lol?
> 
> supposed to be a cute muppet pregame at 8 pm tonight FYI



I love chicken wings.......and, nothing wrong with a beer with anything.......hope you enjoyed it.........





Charade67 said:


> Today didn't start out very well. I over slept and only had 30 minutes to get ready for work. Things got better once I got to work. My boss has a client that gives us Christmas gifts every year. It's usually a bag of cookies and candy. I figured I wouldn't get anything this year since she has not been coming to the office. She called this morning and said she was sending her husband over with our gifts. Yay!! It's a small thing, but I really enjoy getting it each year.
> 
> I also got my Christmas bonus today. I have been going back and forth veteran spending it all on myself or putting it towards something we really need like a new dishwasher,
> 
> Sadly, we have a very cloudy night.
> 
> Yes, all granny smith. I've never tried mixing apples. Everyone seems to love the pie, so I am not going to make any changes.
> We are having Christmas dinner with the same friends that hosted Thanksgiving. Usually we have a large group, but this year it will just be the 5 of us. (6 if you count the dog)
> 
> Aw..what a sweet little boy. Prayers that his treatments go well.
> 
> I don't care for them uncooked, but they are great for baking.
> 
> I have no interest in the game, but might tune in to see the Muppets.
> 
> Well, I made it through one day without having to call an insurance company. Can I have 2 more?



How lovely you got a nice gift from work this year.....it is nice to feel appreciated, and a present is always nice. 

Granny Smiths are very sharp uncooked.....I don`t eat apples unless they are cooked, don`t agree with me, but cooked are fine as long as it`s a small amount. 

Shame the sky was cloudy.....next couple of nights you can still see them, not as close and they do seperate very quickly after that. 

Yes, 2 more days of no hassles will be nice for you.....are you all done for Christmas now Charade? 





Looks to be an alright day here, rained most of the night but sunshine on the cards today. 

But, a day in, cooking a turkey that`ll be frozen into portions, have a wine delivery coming and the parcel I expected to arrive late on Dec 30th is arriving today too......yay! Extra present for Tom. 

Ever put some cards in a place for safe keeping and then forget where you put them? Yep, can`t find the cards I bought for Tom and Kyle........ I remember buying them, but no idea where I put them. So, when we pick up our grocery order tomorrow, I`ll pop in and get some new ones. Then, of course I`ll find the original ones.

Too early for breakfast, so time for a cup of ginger tea.......









































Have a wonderful Tuesday​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Schumi.  House must be smelling good with that turkey cooking.  Yep, bought cards for the kids, was wrapping their presents, and thought okay, time for the cards.  Now where did I put them?  Looked all over, then just as ready to give up, looked up, oh that’s where I put them.  Hope you find yours too.  I am hoping for a clear sky soon, as we have had such the cloudy skies lately.

Charade, nice to have been gifted and bonus too.

And so, you ask, what day it is?


Ah yes, a Taco Tuesday is here. The day Mac gets her Taco Bell dinner.

Us? Not sure what dinner will be yet.  But no matter, agreement will be as dinner hour arrives.  Ended up with burgers on grill last night. Little one is good with those, as I get she likes steaks and beef burgers.  That, some baked taters and grilled orange peppers, dinner was served.

But as an earlier time for me, tea is what the drink is.  And oooh, still some of that baking items left.  Ah, sweet breakfast, with tea.  Life is good.

So homies, have a taco or two this Tuesday, and hope all is good for you and family.

Good Morning homies.


----------



## mckennarose

Snow!  I woke up to it snowing outside.  The good news is that the snow covering the roads since last week's Nor Easter had mostly melted yesterday and they were doing snow removal with the big trucks.  But there's still a lot to get rid of.  Hopefully this is just a dusting, now that the streets are finally clear.  It's very dark and grey here today.  52 projected as a high on Thursday and then snow and 32 as a high on Christmas Day.  



schumigirl said:


> what movie did you end up watching?


None.  We took a dip in the hot tub and got too tired.

Oh well, have to get moving here.  I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Lynne G

Raining down here McK.  But warmer out, so should melt more of the snow.  Hope you all are doing well.  Nice to have a dip in the hot tub.


----------



## macraven

Move to GA
55 here

I consider it jacket weather


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Move to GA
> 55 here
> 
> I consider it jacket weather



In a heartbeat......we have 38F right now outside!


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

I'm enjoying a nice day off...had leftover ham, pineapple and jalapeno pizza for breakfast.  I was tempted to drink a beer with it but settled for coffee instead.  Perks of having a daughter who owns a pizza place..I get the goof up pizzas...yum.

Planning on doing cheese straws and chex mix today.  Danielle baked all the cookies at the restaurant this year...no complaints here.  I may do some gingersnaps later just to breathe in the scent.

I received 7 ornaments in the mail yesterday.  I was a happy camper. Unfortunately, one glass Mickey and Minnie building a snowman didn't make it...I knew it was broken before I opened it since it rattled.  Who packs a glass ornament with bubble wrap and expects it to survive the USPS?  Now for the fun part of getting a refund.

I renewed my AP this week and upgraded to a premier pass.  Does anyone know if you can upgrade the free HHN ticket to a RoF or FFP?  I think not but I thought I would check with the experts.  I'm so looking forward to going with both kids this year for HHN.  It will be our first time since 2015 going as a family.

Hope everyone has a fantastic week and a happy Christmas


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Good morning
> 
> I'm enjoying a nice day off...had leftover ham, pineapple and jalapeno pizza for breakfast.  I was tempted to drink a beer with it but settled for coffee instead.  Perks of having a daughter who owns a pizza place..I get the goof up pizzas...yum.
> 
> Planning on doing cheese straws and chex mix today.  Danielle baked all the cookies at the restaurant this year...no complaints here.  I may do some gingersnaps later just to breathe in the scent.
> 
> I received 7 ornaments in the mail yesterday.  I was a happy camper. Unfortunately, one glass Mickey and Minnie building a snowman didn't make it...I knew it was broken before I opened it since it rattled.  Who packs a glass ornament with bubble wrap and expects it to survive the USPS?  Now for the fun part of getting a refund.
> 
> I renewed my AP this week and upgraded to a premier pass.  Does anyone know if you can upgrade the free HHN ticket to a RoF or FFP?  I think not but I thought I would check with the experts.  I'm so looking forward to going with both kids this year for HHN.  It will be our first time since 2015 going as a family.
> 
> Hope everyone has a fantastic week and a happy Christmas



Love the sound of the pizza Vicki.......pineapple and jalapeno.....lush!! And loving the sound of the cookies.....glad Danielle is doing so well with the busuness.....you have good kids.

Shame about the ornaments, hope the refund is easy for you. 

Good to see you, and if I don`t get the chance to say it I hope you and your fmaily have a wonderful Christmas and a much better 2021......take care of yourself, always good to see you post.......☃


----------



## macraven

Vicki, welcome back home!

I do not remember if UO has ever  allowed that switch
for a swap out of the free hhn ticket to the ROF or the FFP

That free hhn ticket costs nothing for UO
The two passes have a higher monetary value


----------



## Lynne G

Hi Tink, always good to get free pizza.  Yay for renewing AP.  

Salon today, so nice to be blonde.


----------



## Charade67

Another day of not having to call an insurance company. It was actually a rather quiet day today, and I got another Christmas gift. 



schumigirl said:


> are you all done for Christmas now Charade?


The only thing I have left to do is make the desserts.  Thursday I will make a chocolate eclair "cake". It's not really a cake, but needs to stay in the refrigerator overnight. Friday morning I will make the apple pie. 



tink1957 said:


> I received 7 ornaments in the mail yesterday. I was a happy camper. Unfortunately, one glass Mickey and Minnie building a snowman didn't make it...I knew it was broken before I opened it since it rattled. Who packs a glass ornament with bubble wrap and expects it to survive the USPS? Now for the fun part of getting a refund.


I love Christmas ornaments. Sorry about the broken one. Was it just bubble wrap and no other packing materials? I would have double boxed it. (I used to work in shipping.) I hope the company gives you a  hassle free return or replacement. 

More college football tonight. I don't think dh even cares who the teams are, just as long as it is football.


----------



## Lynne G

post, you’ve been warned:

hehe:


And yeah, close to nodding off:
 

Ooh, tomorrow is the last day, before a 4 day weekend, Woot!

 2 more sleeps.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Love the sound of the pizza Vicki.......pineapple and jalapeno.....lush!! And loving the sound of the cookies.....glad Danielle is doing so well with the busuness.....you have good kids.
> 
> Shame about the ornaments, hope the refund is easy for you.
> 
> Good to see you, and if I don`t get the chance to say it I hope you and your fmaily have a wonderful Christmas and a much better 2021......take care of yourself, always good to see you post.......☃


----------



## macraven

Carole’s aunt  Who she loved , has gone back to the lord to night 
Please
Offer up a prayer  to console schumi and the  family
She needs to feel the love we have for her 

we work together for our homies to be happy
And accepting when their loved family member has perished

Let us help carole know we love her and sorry for her aunts passing tonight

it is the right thing to do when one of our sans family has sorrow
My parents both left me months apart, they died In my 
arms

it is painful for the ones left behind

let Carole know you/ we, are here for her

she can lean on us homies

Mac


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, I am so sorry to hear of your aunt’s passing.  Sending my sympathy and hope that your family and friends find some peace and comfort at this very sad time.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, the camel is in a festive mood this hump of a day Wednesday, in a holiday week.  

And so, one of the best Friday’s is coming into sight, as two more nights, and Christmas Friday will be here. 


Not much else to say, but tea for me, and all have a wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

@schumigirl im so sorry to hear of your aunts passing. Sending many hugs and much love your way.  You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## Charade67

Schumi, I am so sorry to hear about your aunt. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Carole so sorry for your loss.  Sending prayers to your family at this sad time.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Just a quick hello - I’ve been unwell since Sunday night.  My usual problem but taking longer to recover than normal.  Very frustrating as so much to do.  Have got bathed and dressed today that’s about it.  Washing machine has broken down now so Kev (who can generally mend anything) has ordered a part for urgent delivery tomorrow so fingers crossed.  With 5 and the dog our washer is on all the time.

Hope everyone else is keeping well and organised!  x


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no Julie, sending those well wishes mummy dust that you feel very much better soon.  Good thing Kev is handy.  And yep, with kids, I have heard the washer on almost every day.  Me, try to do it only on the weekends.

Looking brighter out, but still cool.  High is 44, and weather guy said, typical a late December temp day.  Ugh.  I am so ready for warmer days.  And while Friday will be warmer, hello 60 degrees, but still being predicted:  a balmy, almost warm, stormy Christmas Eve, with damaging 60 mph winds and lots of rain to mix with the remaining snow, so flood warnings too.  Then wind chills on Christmas Day, in the 20’s by the afternoon.  Weekend will have those brrr it’s cold weather, as that cold mass is sticking around for a couple of days.  Santa must have his giant umbrella ready, and a nice winter jacket for on the ride home.

Why yes, oh yes, tea, thank you.


----------



## Robo56

Good Wednesday morning Sans family 






Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Robo. Hope you are enjoying some coffee, and so nice to be able to have some fun with Jude.



Good morning to you Lynne. Hope your tea is tasty this morning. I have my big HHN mug full of coffee.




schumigirl said:


> Hope your granddaughter heals quickly Robo....i`ve never heard of that before, but just read someone post about it in a car forum I belong to about to a few days ago........soup and pudding sounds good.



Thank you. I saw granddaughter yesterday and she is much improved. Her doctor said she would make sure it was on her all her medical records that she is very allergic to a Sulfa meds.




schumigirl said:


> I think you did the right thing with Christmas Eve.....so many here are still planning to have get togethers when they aren`t supposed to. I`d love to have our usual get togethers, but not prepared to risk it. You`ll still see them and have some lovely visits I`m sure.



Yes, I think breaking things into two small groups is safer for sure. 




macraven said:


> Your soup and pudding for your granddaughter was a nice thing to do.
> Hope she heals up quickly.



She is doing lots better Mac. Thank you.




macraven said:


> You prepare in advance and get to have two dates to celebrate with family



Will be nice to see everyone if they are well. 



Realfoodfans said:


> that allergic reaction is awful. My mum had several severe reactions to medication and I am allergic to penicillin. Really hope she is better soon.



She is doing better thank you. Med allergies can be either bothersome or severe. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Just adding a picture of the GD meeting socially distanced Santa. I thought this was the cutest picture ever



Picture so adorable. 




Realfoodfans said:


> Just heard from one of my dearest friends. Her husband went for tests today that should have been done in August. They had a call this evening that the results were shocking and he has to go into hospital on Monday for a blood transfusion. He has ongoing problems following a stroke. Such a shame he’s a lovely man who was always active and busy.



Sending good wishes for your friends hubby.




mckennarose said:


> Hands a little better today... been wearing my compression glove-thingies. The joy of RA! I think gripping the shovel yesterday really did me in.



Sending lots of get better wishes for you.




schumigirl said:


> yes, some people just don`t get it do they in stores......and maybe not let a five year old push the cart around a mobbed store when they can`t even see where they`re going.....I`m done now in grocery stores till the New Year......



That and the people who leave their little ones standing up in the carts as they wonder down the isle. 




keishashadow said:


> my snowman measuring gizmo we have the front yard said we wound up with 14 inches of the white stuff. I was productive though...happy that DS (who was hospitalized so long in the fall) is doing quite well to the point where he grabbed a new to him ride. Must’ve been owned by a little, old lady. Looks new to me, low miles & he was able to pay cash, always nice to not have a car payment.



Lots of snow. Congratulations to your son on his new automobile. It’s a beauty. Hyundai's are nice dependable cars. 




cam757 said:


> I have been dealing with a migraine/sinus headache all week. Feeling better today but have not done much more than watch The Office reruns all day.



Hope your head feels better soon. 




Realfoodfans said:


> Yuck have sore throat and tickly cough this morning. Will dose up and hope I can shake it off.



Sending get well wishes your way.




mckennarose said:


> Did you ever go to a Star Wars Weekend? They used to have them in Hollywood Studios but have since stopped. They were a lot of fun! And I miss the Jawas at the Launch Bay. They were hysterical to interact with and try to trade with. I hope they bring them back at some point.



Grandchildren and I came across the Star Wars weekend once when I had them at Disney on vacation many years go. Was a nice surprise. 




keishashadow said:


> No longer the prime rib virgin , all proclaimed it smashing success. Glad to have DH home to do the heavy lifting and cutting of the monster. Not a fan of electric knives but do think it may have been of good use to slice a bit more thinly between t



Yeah, to success on prime rib meal. 




keishashadow said:


> I’m not a fan of any sort of ‘white’ creamed dishes. Well, other than a monstrosity of canned chipped beef & a white sauce on toast I haven’t eaten in years. My Dad called it poop on a shingle



LOL......interesting......as that is what my dad calls it although he uses the other word for poop...LOL.......can be chipped beef ground beef in the south.




Lynne G said:


> Think we made enough?



Wow......that’s a bakery kitchen output. 




Realfoodfans said:


> Our church Candlelight Service was very different but beautiful. Our minister said 250 people less than usual so we felt privileged to have seats. Repeating it again at 7.30 so a lot of work for them.



Nice looking service.




keishashadow said:


> Already shared with you & Mac, but decided to post this video here of what my DS’s friend & her son are facing this year. Life is the best gift.



Thank you for sharing...It does help to put things we think are important into perspective. He is a beautiful little angel. Praying he will beat the leukemia. 




tink1957 said:


> I renewed my AP this week and upgraded to a premier pass. Does anyone know if you can upgrade the free HHN ticket to a RoF or FFP? I think not but I thought I would check with the experts. I'm so looking forward to going with both kids this year for HHN. It will be our first time since 2015 going as a family



Tink so good to see you post. Yeah to renewal of AP and family HHN trip. Sending Christmas prayers and good wishes to you and your family. 




macraven said:


> Carole’s aunt Who she loved , has gone back to the lord to night



Carole I’am so sorry to hear of your aunt passing. This has been a tough year for sure and to lose a beloved family member is extra hard especially before the holidays. May you cherish all the fun memories you have of her. Praying for your aunts family and you and your family as you all mourn her passing 

Keisha sending continued get well wishes to you. 


It is a gray day today. No sunshine. We had a couple sunny days on Monday and Tuesday. Temps have been nice getting up into the 50’s. Tomorrow’s high will be 30. 

Did a little baking over the weekend and a majority of it given away. 

I have a few more masks to make then will take a break for a little while. 

Met new primary care doc yesterday. She is very nice. Hope she stays for awhile. So many of our docs have retired or moved up in management.

Had a nice visit with granddaughter yesterday. She is feeling much better after her allergic reaction to med. We made a quick visit into Sam’s for her to get some gift certificates and she saw the Apple pies there and said, they looked yummy. So we bought a Apple pie and a chocolate pie for Christmas Eve dessert. Then needed to get some good vanilla ice cream to go with Apple pie. 

I met with the nice lady at the country club where granddaughters wedding reception will be and I was able to reserve a space for her bridal shower. Then met with the baker for the needed baked goods for the shower in May. Will work through other decor ideas and extras while home in Florida.  

Looking forward some sunshine. 

Have a few things to do today. Need to get scootin. 

Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.

Get well wishes to all who are ailing.


----------



## mckennarose

Schumi, I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, good to hear from you.  Glad your cup is being well used again today, with some coffee.  And very glad to hear granddaughter feeling better.  Scary, but at least they now have a medical record of that allergic reaction.  Yay, for getting bridal shower booked.  And hope you have a very happy holiday season, and a Merry Christmas on Friday. 

Ooh, one of the takeout places little one will eat food from.  She stood in line for cheesecakes that you can only get in person, and limited supply.  Since she picked up those cakes for me, she called and asked if lunch run could end her errand run.  Yeah, why not.  See, she timed that line, with a 10 am opening, to be done with the waiting for her turn by 11:15, or so that when ready to get food, all takeout places are done their breakfast menu.

And so, quite delicious cakes and a box from one of our favorite chocolate candy places, and Christmas dessert is done.  Yay!


----------



## mckennarose

Quick stop by to say hello and a wish for a Merry Christmas to everyone in case I don't get to post.

Cookies are all done and we are icing the last of the Italian cookies right now.  I made the vodka sauce for penne alla vodka tomorrow night.  It's a good "make ahead" sauce.   And the horseradish cream sauce for Christmas Day's Prime Rib is made.  I'm toying with the idea of making garlic knots for tomorrow and I'll probably make the dough later tonight and let it raise in the fridge overnight.  It's another fast and easy dish that everyone loves.  

I finished some last minute projects this morning, including a dance shoe bag for a friend's daughter.  

My family member who works in the nursing home is set to get her vaccine the first week of January.  She'll get the second one 21 days later.  It's the Pfizer vaccine, they don't have the Moderna and it is mandated as she's a health care worker.  I'm interested in hearing the first hand account of how she does, but I'm also concerned for her.

We found out dd's boyfriend in the police academy won't get out until June 15th, so we are trying to figure out our possible Disney/Uni trip.  We don't usually go in the summer, but I read that Flower and Garden festival will go until July this year, so that's a plus.  There's a lot to figure out yet.

Ah well.... back to work!  Have a great day!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, a good smelling McK home.  A very merry Christmas to you and family too.  And yum.  Though a hehe, I was in a horseradish plant, and you could smell that scent from making it for miles away.  

Takeout lunch done, and a wee shorter day for me.  Yay!   Computer says I need to reboot, so time for more tea and a snack.  Ooh those cakes look so tasty.


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, just to note:



bah haha.  For all you cat lovers.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

@schumigirl   Carol  I am sending you many many many tight hugs.  Loosing a favorite person is never easy.  I hope that the memories you have of time spent with her over the years will help your grieving hearts.  Just know that many of us here are sending you many thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I just wanted to do a quick pop in and wish everyone a very Merry Christmas.  This year is definitely a different one.  I am grateful that we have video chat so that we chat and see family.  

Merry Christmas everyone!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Carole we’ve already spoken, so sad to have a loved one pass, especially around the holidays.  hope you are having a quiet day.  We’ll leave a light on for you.

54 degrees here & there was, gasp, sunshine.  Conversely, it’s supposed to be -2 on Xmas morning.



tink1957 said:


> I'm enjoying a nice day off...had leftover ham, pineapple and jalapeno pizza for breakfast. I was tempted to drink a beer with it but settled for coffee instead. Perks of having a daughter who owns a pizza place..I get the goof up pizzas...yum.


Yum indeed I polished off the other half of my Stromboli (ham, pepperoni, black olives, mushrooms and...drum roll, please...anchovies  that I ordered yesterday.  Rest of family went with hoagies & pizza.  Always tastes better the 2nd day


Charade67 said:


> Thursday I will make a chocolate eclair "cake". It's not really a cake, but needs to stay in the refrigerator overnight. Friday morning I will make the apple pie.


i make one with graham cracker layers.  Not sure if i like it better or pretzel salad.  Also, make a banana split type one, usually summer time dishes in my rotation.

Made three pumpkin pies today, baked sweet potatoes to slice down & glaze on Xmas & had to re-do stuffing croutons that didn’t firm up enough overnight in oven for some reason. 


Robo56 said:


> Had a nice visit with granddaughter yesterday. She is feeling much better after her allergic reaction to med. We made a quick visit into Sam’s for her to get some gift certificates and she saw the Apple pies there and said, they looked yummy. So we bought a Apple pie and a chocolate pie for Christmas Eve dessert. Then needed to get some good vanilla ice cream to go with Apple pie.


That’s great to hear.  Sams offers some extraordinary, seasonal baked goods.  There’s an italian cream cake that’s pretty good.  Their raisin filled cookies are so good, I quite making my own years ago 


Lynne G said:


> See, she timed that line, with a 10 am opening, to be done with the waiting for her turn by 11:15, or so that when ready to get food, all takeout places are done their breakfast menu.


Invasion force lol


mckennarose said:


> Cookies are all done and we are icing the last of the Italian cookies right now.


knots?  Not sure of their real name.  Haven’t thought of those in years.  Good with coffee.  


mckennarose said:


> My family member who works in the nursing home is set to get her vaccine the first week of January


No schedules out here yet.  local newspaper broke news yesterday that my mom’s home has nearly 25% of residents infected...none in her hall though, thankfully



I’ll blame it on the xmas cookies and slowly waddle away


----------



## Charade67

A quick good evening. I got my Christmas wish of not having to deal with any insurance companies this week. I worked a short day today and am happy to have the next 4 days off. 


Our next door neighbors just came over to ask if we had seen anyone at their house today. They had left a compressor in their driveway and someone has stolen it. This is the first theft in our neighborhood that I have heard of in the 4 years we have been here. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Just a quick hello - I’ve been unwell since Sunday night.


Sending you speedy recovery wishes. 



Lynne G said:


> Looking brighter out, but still cool. High is 44, and weather guy said, typical a late December temp day. Ugh. I am so ready for warmer days. And while Friday will be warmer, hello 60 degrees, but still being predicted: a balmy, almost warm, stormy Christmas Eve, with damaging 60 mph winds and lots of rain to mix with the remaining snow, so flood warnings too. Then wind chills on Christmas Day, in the 20’s by the afternoon. Weekend will have those brrr it’s cold weather, as that cold mass is sticking around for a couple of days. Santa must have his giant umbrella ready, and a nice winter jacket for on the ride home.


 Sounds similar to us. We are supposed to have a high of 60 tomorrow, but with a lot of rain. On Friday the high will be 31. I guess I will finally get some use out of the winter coat I got for Christmas last year. 



mckenna rose said:


> My family member who works in the nursing home is set to get her vaccine the first week of January. She'll get the second one 21 days later. It's the Pfizer vaccine, they don't have the Moderna and it is mandated as she's a health care worker. I'm interested in hearing the first hand account of how she does, but I'm also concerned for her.


 One of the therapists I work for is married to a doctor who has been working very closely with the Covid patients. He just got his vaccine. Hopefully all will go well for him. I have not physically seen the therapist since February when she dropped by the office to show us  her baby. Hopefully she will be able to work from the office again sometime next year. 



keishashadow said:


> i make one with graham cracker layers


Yep, that's the one - graham crackers, vanilla pudding, cool whip, and chocolate frosting. So easy to make and everyone seems to love it. 

I have no idea what we are going to do tomorrow morning if anything at all. Tomorrow afternoon we will attend a Christmas Eve church service then go out to eat for dh's birthday. We are going to a restaurant that we have not tried yet.


----------



## tink1957

Carole...so sorry to hear about your Aunt  it's never easy losing a loved one.
know that you are in my prayers my sweet friend.


----------



## Lynne G

Have a very merry Christmas Pumpkin.  Yep, no matter what, even enjoy family via video, still means a reason to be thankful.  

Charade, yay for quiet day, and enjoy your 4 day weekend too.

Oh my, little one stopped at a very local family gelato place. Got me a salted caramel one. To say I am cool, but have such a sweet taste in my mouth. Yum. We are all for local small businesses.

Hehe:
  Woot!  Woot!

And so true:

Ha ha.


----------



## J'aime Paris

@schumigirl Carole, I don't visit the SANS board often...
but I wanted to share my condolences on the passing of your dear aunt.
I know from your TR's that she was a very important person in your life.
May the memories you've made comfort you in this heartbreaking time


----------



## Lynne G

Night light, may all have that good night’s sleep:


----------



## Robo56

Realfoodfans said:


> Just a quick hello - I’ve been unwell since Sunday night. My usual problem but taking longer to recover than normal. Very frustrating as so much to do. Have got bathed and dressed today that’s about it. Washing machine has broken down now so Kev (who can generally mend anything) has ordered a part for urgent delivery tomorrow so fingers crossed. With 5 and the dog our washer is on all the time.



Sorry to hear your not feeling well....sending lots of get well wishes to you.   Hope your hubby can get your washer going again.


----------



## schumigirl

Thank you so much for all the kind words. I do appreciate them all. 

We are completely shattered by my Aunt`s death and made worse we can`t fly over to New York for her funeral, which we would have done had the rules allowed. 

But, I have wonderful memories of her and our many visits and we spoke at length regularly and thankfully on Sunday which is a lovely memory to have. 

It`s been a sad few days, but now as Janet and mac reminded me, my Aunt would have wanted us to have a wonderful Christmas and she`d be annoyed if we didn`t have fun, so we`ll remember her appropriately but enjoy our Christmas too. It`s just us this year as we are being very sensible and not mixing with anyone. Facetime with family and friends this year.

Many extra thanks to mac, Janet, Maria and Lori......your words are always a help and I`m lucky to have you as friends 

I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas whatever you may be doing........

































​


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Schumi, you are welcome to email me too, and I hope the memories are many sweet ones  Those of us remaining are to follow on, keeping those that left us, to always be in our hearts. 



And that red suited guy will have left those presents for all to enjoy, girls and boys. 

And ah yes, that mean’s it’s


And so, a later morning time is a good one, relaxing with DH in a quiet house. A happy time. Tea for me, coffee for him. Eggs and bacon, mine on the plate, his, a sandwich. Kids are still in sleeping mode. So, great time for some us time, which I don’t get to do very often.

Keep thirsty though, it is a Thursday after all.

  Ho Ho Ho


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Just dropping in to wish everyone here a very Merry Christmas!! And a Happy New Year!!


----------



## keishashadow

Good morning all 

For those of us whom are scrambling today to get things just right, take a moment and...
T


The outlaw’s Xmas eve fest is cancelled this year, long before covid concerns, eldest DS who hosts just didn’t feel right having it as he associated it so closely with his late father who passed earlier this year.

no tears from me as it was always a bit awkward to attend.  However, it made my two eldest DS happy for us to partake, so we grinned and bore it .  Looking forward to a low-key evening.

middle DS is taking things especially hard as 1st year of his Dad’s passing, has had his share of challenges this year but has been doing remarkably well. 

He’s spending time with his stepmother this afternoon, then coming here for late dinner.  Decided to surprise him & do a mini version of the Italian feast.  Couldn’t find smoked salmon in three different stores yesterday.  There’s a large Italian population here and the tradition of serving some sort of seafood has morphed into the general populous to a point.  



the mr just stirring to help me wrangle the two turkey breasts into the oven.  If he wasn’t on vacation this week, not sure how things would’ve been accomplished.  My Hand is doing much better than expected, even though I managed to get it tangled in seat belt yesterday.  Blessing in disguise, have more flexibility after the pain left = traction for dummies lol


Carole - continued hugs to you and yours!


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, Keisha, yesterday, went past the Italian deli, line to get into the parking lot was long down the street.  Little one asked why.  I said, yep feast of the seven fishes.  Glad I was not brought up that way, as not a fish fan at all.  And we always went out for Christmas Eve or ordered takeout.  Too much to do when young kids and decor those past Eves.  This Eve, yep quiet.  Kids are thinking Chinese food takeout.  Sounds good to me.  As wet and windy we will be.  


Hey NORAD is working, go see where Santa is now.  Woot!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Merry Christmas Eve! Hope you all have a wonderful day. I also have smoked salmon but will serve mine with breakfast in the morning. My dad absolutely loves it. My grandpa used to have it sent from Seattle for Christmas when we were kids so this will be a fun surprise for him I think. Glad you get to have a low key day Keisha! Schumi so nice to hear from you hope you still have a great holiday and I’m continuing to keep you in my thoughts and prayers. 

Lynne, Charade, Mac, mcrose, DLPN, disxuni, realfoods, snowpack, tink1957, robo, and many others I’m sure I’m missing, Have a very merry Christmas!!


----------



## macraven

I can feel your excitement rise for the surprise you plan for your dad!

now this is Christmas love you are doing Elsa!
There will be tears of happiness so have the camera ready!


----------



## macraven

NashvilleTrio said:


> Just dropping in to wish everyone here a very Merry Christmas!! And a Happy New Year!!



I had you in my yearly homies of the past list for nye and here you are !!

Thrilled to see you here!
 when all my kids drop in early!

Have your people contact my people so we can meet again next year

we can try some other place than the bread box next time.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne I grew up eating trout caught from the stream.  especially when he was laid off work during recession. Got to point I dreaded trout season. Parents insisted we eat the bones for calcium ugh. Still can’t bear to eat fish with head or skin upon it  



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> My grandpa used to have it sent from Seattle for Christmas when we were kids so this will be a fun surprise for him I think. Glad you get to have a low key day Keisha!


It was fresh there & Alaska when we cruised!   In one form or the other breakfast, lunch & dinner. Never got tired of it lol.  Often saw a dip, not quite a pate   Usually hate smoked dips but it was amazing.
Sent the mr to McDonald’s for brunch   He said the drive thru line was around the block


----------



## snowpack

Merry Christmas everyone. Been a rough December here. On our girls trip to Universal after Thanksgiving my Uncle passed It was unexpected as my aunt was on the trip. Hug your loved ones this year. 2020 can just go away.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Wishing all of my SANS friends a peaceful and healthy Christmas.  I’m still as weak as a kitten but we got to the children’s crib service this afternoon, then had a “party” tea and just had Christmas Eve boxes.  I managed to cook my honey glazed gammon but sent Em for ice cream as could not bake my planned Bundt.  No one complains of course all happy.
So feet up and drinking pints of water - I’ve just given Kev his first gift of his favourite Courvoisier Brandy.
Don’t think we will be late to bed but expect to be up early tomorrow!


----------



## macraven

snowpack said:


> Merry Christmas everyone. Been a rough December here. On our girls trip to Universal after Thanksgiving my Uncle passed It was unexpected as my aunt was on the trip. Hug your loved ones this year. 2020 can just go away.


Many hugs!
I’m sorry for your loss !
That had to be so traumatic for your aunt and you while you were aware from home.
 Sending you love and hugs.

Lets hope 2021 is better.


----------



## macraven

Julie 
Sending you Mummy Dust so you’ll heal and feel better real soon!


----------



## Charade67

Happy Christmas Eve everyone. Lazy day today. It has been raining all day long. I did manage to get a dessert made though. 

Almost made a Christmas goof. I opened a drawer and found the custom Bucky Barnes/Winter Soldier magic band that I got for B? So what did I gift wrap for her? Yep, I managed to wrap my Thor magic band instead. I made the swap and all is well.

Hugs and prayers for those who have lost loved ones this year. Prayers and well wishes for those who are sick. Hopefully 2021 will bring some better times. 

We are getting ready to go to an early Christmas eve service at church and then to dinner for dh's birthday.


----------



## macraven

While all the homies are busy with Christmas Eve and making final plans for Christmas Day, I’ve been on the phone changing a flight for next month

My day so far has been working on it
Still waiting on a call back with the airline

It was not going thru online for some reason.

So dinner tonight is chicken salad sandwich and beverage
for Mr Mac

came back to edit that no pizza places opened in our town or nearby towns

but found a carry out Chinese restaurant that is opened Christmas day
Woot! 
( no pbj for us Saturday!)


----------



## macraven

to charades one and only!

Hope your husband has a wonderful birthday today!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Lynne I grew up eating trout caught from the stream.  especially when he was laid off work during recession. Got to point I dreaded trout season. Parents insisted we eat the bones for calcium ugh. Still can’t bear to eat fish with head or skin upon it
> 
> 
> It was fresh there & Alaska when we cruised!   In one form or the other breakfast, lunch & dinner. Never got tired of it lol.  Often saw a dip, not quite a pate   Usually hate smoked dips but it was amazing.
> Sent the mr to McDonald’s for brunch   He said the drive thru line was around the block




I love trout, but bones......no......when we buy salmon we always order it with the head and tails gone, gutted, pinboned and side filleted.....then I cut it into portions....trout is always gutted with head and tails removed too. If I get a bone.....no more eating. 

Love smoked salmon! Quite possibly one of my favourite food items. 

And thank you again.......





snowpack said:


> Merry Christmas everyone. Been a rough December here. On our girls trip to Universal after Thanksgiving my Uncle passed It was unexpected as my aunt was on the trip. Hug your loved ones this year. 2020 can just go away.



Vicki, I`m so sorry to hear of your uncle passing. What a shock for your aunt to get that news........yes, this year can`t quite disappear fast enough. I`m definitley hugging mine a lot more than normal. 






macraven said:


> While all the homies are busy with Christmas Eve and making final plans for Christmas Day, I’ve been on the phone changing a flight for next month
> 
> My day so far has been working on it
> Still waiting on a call back with the airline
> 
> It was not going thru online for some reason.
> 
> So dinner tonight is chicken salad sandwich and beverage
> for Mr Mac
> Tomorrow pizza carry out
> 
> Well, I need to call and see which domino’s is open tomorrow, some are closed in my area usually



Glad you got it sorted out.......well, almost.....and pizza is always good! Like I said to you, I wish Domino`s were decent in this country....but they`re not........our local pizza place is so much better........yours is head and shoulders above. 








To Mr Charade.......hope he has a lovely day and evening........





Buffet dinner has been enjoyed. We are all stuffed. What`s left will be put in the bin later, tomorrow`s food is all sorted.

Enjoyed watching White Christmas and Alasdair Sim Scrooge this afternoon, tonight is Christmas Vacation. And caught up on my yearly read of A Christmas Carol.....love that book. 

Weather is dreadful and cold, been sleety rain all day, I`ve so enjoyed being in with nowhere to go. Rain is now bouncing down again.....more like hailstones. 

Getting the dining room table set up for tomorrow later too. Silver and purple setting for us this year. Not much else to do except some chats and calls then maybe an early night hopefully. Love Christmas Eve........


----------



## Lynne G

Snow, so sorry to hear of losses.  I hope next year is so much better for you.  Happy Holidays to you and family. 

Charade, yeah not a nice day here and flood warnings until tomorrow morning. Happy Birthday to your DH. And many more.

At the mall, as had to pick up some ordered stuff, other two were drive ups.  Quick drive ups too.  Not too bad a line to pick up inside, and now waiting for little one’s coffee.


----------



## Lynne G

Chinese food dinner, yum.  Some chocolate for snacking. Oh yes I am, with tea, of course.




Ha ha.  Really.  May all have those dreams of sugarplums dancing in your head.


----------



## macraven

In one more hour, it will be Christmas for our homies across the pond.

I’m sure none of them got coal in their stockings but nice treats.

This year has moved quickly for me
Blink and the new year is almost here.

I’m going to sit up tonight so I can see Santa!
Well that and watch tv.


----------



## Charade67

Dh says thank you for the birthday wishes. 
I think I have just had the best steak ever. This restaurant is going to the top of our special occasion list.  B and I split a dessert called Coconut Cow. I think we needed a third person to share it with. (Dh had creme  brûlée.)



I think it will be a while before I can go to sleep. In the meantime, I will leave a Christmas candle burning.


----------



## Lynne G

Yum, and a very Merry Christmas to you and family, Charade.  

Ack, some loud rain and now just little loud rain. Seems like this evening is crawling. And my phone keeps buzzing with flood warnings.

All quiet, as kids are screen watching. Cute my nephew’s family posted their excited looking kids. Youngest is 2, and oldest 6, so all three kids had smiles, putting cookies out for Santa. I’m sure those kids will be up hours before mine will be.

Little one was a grinch, not liking my holiday music. Eh, I did not play it that long.

All has been wrapped, and just relaxing with my tea. A perfect way to spend this evening.

And will be up early, I am sure.

Hope all are having that wonderfully relaxing evening.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade - sounds like a lovely celebration. Happy happy to your DH

snowpack I’ve never heard anything quite like that, unthinkable


Realfoodfans said:


> Wishing all of my SANS friends a peaceful and healthy Christmas.  I’m still as weak as a kitten but we got to the children’s crib service this afternoon, then had a “party” tea and just had Christmas Eve boxes.  I managed to cook my honey glazed gammon but sent Em for ice cream as could not bake my planned Bundt.  No one complains of course all happy.
> So feet up and drinking pints of water - I’ve just given Kev his first gift of his favourite Courvoisier Brandy.
> Don’t think we will be late to bed but expect to be up early tomorrow!


Oh no, being ill on the holidays just stinks. Be well soon


Lynne G said:


> Little one was a grinch, not liking my holiday music. Eh, I did not play it that long.


Just watched repeat of TSO Xmas special.  before that, the LEGO Star Wars Xmas lol lots of giggles there   We are all rather stuffed to the gills after this


----------



## Lynne G

Wow!  What a spread Keisha.  

Not sure I will make it until the clock first says good morning.


----------



## macraven

Lynne you need to sit up until Santa arrives.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh fading fast Mac.  Maybe.  Kids certainly will say hi to Santa.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## macraven

Well our Lynne did make it past midnight!
Woot!!

I trying to figure out what an Ermagherd is...


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> I trying to figure out what an Ermagherd is...


It’s the internet meme version of Oh my god.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## Lynne G

Yay, a Christmas Friday.

And it’s raining. Oh well.

Then there’s like:


Ah yes, that cute red dressed tubby man was good to this house.

And yeah he he, Schumi, you know:


Ack!

No, yep,


We do, we do.

And then for all those SW fans:





Yes, to all those homies, Merry Christmas morning.  

And to say it again,


Yes, homie friends. May you all enjoy this Christmas Day.

With a funny to end,


Ho Ho Ho.

Ooh:
 !!!!


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Charade67

Merry Christmas everyone!! It's 9:00 and Caspian and I are the only ones awake.  I'm going to start making the apple pie soon. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Lynne G

Me too, Charade, quiet house.  My 6 year old niece called to say thank you.  So cute.  Up early.  My kids, sound asleep.  Merry Christmas, and give that cat a pet for me. Pie time, yum.  We have those purchased cheese cakes to get into after our holiday dinner.  Heck, we may have to sample before the dinner.  LoL 

Hopefully the rain has left the area.  Quite the downpours these 24 hours.  Some even lost power for a bit, but thankfully was not us.


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


>


 3:01 am party ?
Watch out for the morning headache

posts change frequently so I do screen shots as peeps edit at times


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family  and a very Merry Christmas to you and your families.

Morning Lynne and Charade. I’am the only one up too. Hubby is still sleeping. I’am enjoying my coffee and looking at the trees.



schumigirl said:


> We are completely shattered by my Aunt`s death and made worse we can`t fly over to New York for her funeral, which we would have done had the rules allowed.



Continues prayers for you and family 




snowpack said:


> Merry Christmas everyone. Been a rough December here. On our girls trip to Universal after Thanksgiving my Uncle passed It was unexpected as my aunt was on the trip. Hug your loved ones this year. 2020 can just go away.



Prayers for your aunt, you and all your family. This has been a tough year for sure. Let’s pray the New Year will bring much joy and healing.




Realfoodfans said:


> Wishing all of my SANS friends a peaceful and healthy Christmas. I’m still as weak as a kitten but we got to the children’s crib service this afternoon, then had a “party” tea and just had Christmas Eve boxes. I managed to cook my honey glazed gammon but sent Em for ice cream as could not bake my planned Bundt. No one complains of course all happy.
> So feet up and drinking pints of water - I’ve just given Kev his first gift of his favourite Courvoisier Brandy.
> Don’t think we will be late to bed but expect to be up early tomorrow!



RFF....sending get well wishes your way that your strength returns soon and you are feeling better.


Keisha looks like a lovely Italian seafood feast you put on for your son. 

Mac I hope you and your hubby enjoy your Chinese meal today. I’am thinking about ordering lunch from our fav Chinese restaurant today. Merry Christmas dear lady.




Charade67 said:


> then to dinner for dh's birthday.



Happy Birthday to your hubby 



We had are smaller get together with family yesterday evening. It was a nice time. Everyone enjoyed the food and gifts. 

It was 19 this morning when I woke up. We had a small dusting of snow yesterday evening. I think Santa dusted a little off his sleigh as he flew over. 

My sister, son and daughter-in-law were in cahoots over my Christmas present this year. My sister bought me the hallmark Hogwarts Castle and son and daughter-in-law bought me the characters to go with it. My son put it together for me before they left yesterday evening and I love it. So thoughtful of them.

Today is going to be a day of rest for us. 

Merry Christmas to all the Sans family. God bless you.













This reminds me of Diagon Alley


----------



## macraven

Lynne you can tell when the kids are college age, they don’t get up at 6 am to see what Santa left underneath the tree for them 

Bet your kids are up now and excited to rip open the gifts!

when mine were teens, I had to wait hours for them
But they did have an idea of what presents they had

Merry Christmas homies !

Have a fantastic day and lots of family, love and food.


----------



## macraven

Charade, I can smell your apples pie and might take a bite out of it before you go to your friends house for your Christmas dinner!

Merry Christmas, it’s the reason for the season!


----------



## Charade67

Everyone is finally awake. The pie is in the oven. The dishes have been washed. I need a nap.


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, kids were happy with ooh I didn’t know you bought that. 

Julie, I hope you are feeling better today.  Well wishes sent.

Robo, what a great gift.  Even nicer, put together. 

Yum, can smell the pie too.  Nap sounds perfect on this increasingly colder day.


----------



## keishashadow

no complaints here, Santa baby spoiled me 


Robo56 said:


> Keisha looks like a lovely Italian seafood feast you put on for your son.


I was quite pleased & oh so stuffed lol


Robo56 said:


> My sister, son and daughter-in-law were in cahoots over my Christmas present this year. My sister bought me the hallmark Hogwarts Castle and son and daughter-in-law bought me the characters to go with it. My son put it together for me before they left yesterday evening and I love it. So thoughtful of them.


That’s a thoughtful present indeed. My youngest went with a haunted mansion theme for me. Funny, all stuff I had my eye upon.  

ham in oven, mr slicing down the birds & green beans simmering. Make regular & then cheesy bacon ones.  For some odd reason majority of family loves green beans.


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, let the chow down begin!  Yum sounding meal.  

Turkey for us soon enough. And happy the rain left, but unhappy the cold air staying. Wind chills in the 20’s this afternoon. Um, the white I’d like the most is a white sandy beach. Hot weathered beach. Sigh. Even frost warnings for Orlando this morning. Falling lizards, maybe. Friend near Miami says any time below 70, is cold feeling. Yeah, if we had that temp, we’d be in shorts.

Ooh tea.  Yep, even on this holiday.


----------



## macraven

Robbie 
Hallmark Hogwarts  Castle!!
Wowie!
What a sweet surprise for you!!


I’m sure you will cherish that gift forever

How can anyone top a present like that!


----------



## damo

Merry Christmas to all my internet friends.  Here's to a wonderful new year full of hope and love!


----------



## macraven

I love when the homies come back home for Christmas 

sweet seeing you here Damo!


----------



## Lynne G

After too much food, and treats, my kids sometimes humor me.  May you enjoy this holiday weekend.


----------



## tink1957

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Wow your crazy or something? I guess you were never up late on Christmas Eve you must not have kids.
> 
> Or just really ignorant.
> 
> I understand I see many lose their minds or are just selective of what they think is humorous, I know the group, it’s ok though I’ve seen many people just like that group that get more and more miserable even though they think they live fabulously.......
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot!!!!!


Tone it down 
Be careful with your choice of words


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 545956
> 
> After too much food, and treats, my kids sometimes humor me.  May you enjoy this holiday weekend.



Merry Christmas to you and your family Lynne glad to see everyone is having a great holiday, we we’re reflecting over dinner today about many things throughout the year and you were mentioned because of your kindness earlier this year while we were on vacation!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, DisneyLife, you and family are friends.  I hope we can meet up again, and maybe get to hang with  my family too.

Was a great dinner, and just got home, to kids already busy.  Leftovers brought home, and you can bet, if no one gets into the cheese cakes tonight, will be prefect with tea for tomorrow morning.

Sweet, they had put bags with lights to line the street, we saw as we drove up the street. Every Christmas there are neighbors that do the whole neighborhood with those lights. So nice on a flurries falling night.


And a red dressed guy funny:


----------



## mckennarose

Merry Christmas!

We had a very quiet Christmas this year and honestly, I'm ready for bed right now!  I made our Italian dishes last night and took some to my mom, dad and sister.  Only two of my kids and their boyfriends were with us last night for dinner.  My other dd and her husband did a quick stop by this afternoon to drop presents off.  Son-in-law's office has a covid outbreak so he's staying away from everyone until he gets tested and we all wore masks, even though they didn't come inside and we stood outside a good distance from each other.  

My brother in law got the vaccine (pfizer) on Wednesday and he had no side effects.  He's a nurse at the hospital so it was mandatory for him also.  

Lynne, we've got some flooding up here, do you have any?  We had flooding in our basement during the night from all the water.  It melted all the snow yesterday so that, plus all the rain, was just too much.  We usually don't get flooding but we do have a sump pump so that saved us.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## macraven

Yikes Mrose!
Flooded basement is a big job to deal with 
Do you have racks in your basement so nothing valuable on the floor?

When we lived up north we had racks in our basement and could put nothing on the floor
When power would go out, sump pump did not work
Lost everything that was on the floor first time 
We learned the hard way.

I never had a quiet Christmas until my kids got older
They always had friends over during school breaks.


----------



## Lynne G

Good night all.

Ack, McK, flooded basement. I don’t have a basement, but did hear our pump going in the crawl space under our home. Flood warnings were issued from last night until the middle of today. Nice you shared the food, and in some ways I actually liked our small get together. And got good news in our virtual visits, as will have another great niece or nephew this coming summer.

I really need to say hello to my bed.  

Welcome to Saturday, good morning.


----------



## macraven

Lynne have you joined the group of night owls?
Usually don’t see you posting this late 

welcome to the club!

Sounds like all had a very good Christmas and now won’t be long until it’s New Year celebrations.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, another day to relax. Tea and some sweet cake. What a nice Christmas when you get a weekend after it.

Oh, and yeah, 

Yep, so a Super Happy Saturday to you all. 

Oh, and good morning homies.


----------



## keishashadow

Comes to mind that animals are hard-wired to pounce on beautiful  things that catch their fancy and destroy them.  It’s in their DNA, they don’t know any better...too bad you can’t give miserable people the same pass.

NashvilleTrio - hugs to you & your hometown



Lynne G said:


> After too much food, and treats, my kids sometimes humor me. May you enjoy this holiday weekend.


Great pic of the kiddos.  You DD is your doppelgänger, nice she dressed up for the holiday.  I wonder how many spent the day in their jammies.  Yes, it was tempting, don’t judge lol

Your DS sure has a lush beard.  My middle is working on one, made sure to get him some beard oil and a brush in his stocking to help him try to tame that beast he’s growing.


tink1957 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone


That’s a great pic too!


mckennarose said:


> My brother in law got the vaccine (pfizer) on Wednesday and he had no side effects. He's a nurse at the hospital so it was mandatory for him also.


Not mandatory here, hospitals not going to get into that dog-fight in court with their employees.  I’m so surprised to hear people are hesitant, especially those who work directly with patients.  

the large health systems are offering non-patient assignments to those with underlying medical conditions that prevent them from gettting the vaccine 

Xmas Eve update from mom’s nursing home was 54 more patients stricken and a handful of employees.  Unfortunately, many of the al ready frail patients are starting to pass as a result, just can’t fight it off.  


mckennarose said:


> We had flooding in our basement during the night from all the water. It melted all the snow yesterday so that, plus all the rain, was just too much. We usually don't get flooding but we do have a sump pump so that saved us.


Uh oh, talk about a crappy xmas present.  We had our snowiest Xmas day here ever...believe 8 inches was final toke.  It is sooo cold, makes it seem much worse.  


macraven said:


> When we lived up north we had racks in our basement and could put nothing on the floor
> When power would go out, sump pump did not work


No sump pump here.  Do have all appliances up on wooden pallets though.  In the spring, once the ground thaws often do have water push up from ground thru a few hairline cracks on one section basement floor.  Weird, as you can’t really see the cracks at other times of the year.


macraven said:


> Sounds like all had a very good Christmas and now won’t be long until it’s New Year celebrations.


I’m going to hold on tightly to xmas thru the weekend . Always hate to see it go poof.  I don’t have a head of steam yet to do up anything NYE this year TBH.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Keisha, good morning.  Scary for where your mom is.  Hugs.  And call any time you just feel like chatting.  Hehe, the effects of no salon open for months. I do have beard stuff for him, was happy that found some at a good price.  Doesn’t mean he likes to use it. I hope he is clean cut one these days. But I don’t push on some things.  Little one is lucky, nice clothes are her choice many holidays.  And yeah, I was tempted to wear my pajamas 

Yes, not news I want to hear from Nashville.  I hope they catch those or who was responsible.  

And, that ever happy quiet house. Kids are sound asleep. Not much to do, have 2 things to return, but as many of the stores gave more time to return, I will most likely do it on New Year’s day. Most stores are open that day, and most of the time when I have gone to the mall that day’s afternoon, it was a ghost town. Hoping true this coming Friday. Today, while many may be seeking the bargain after Christmas sales, it is the most popular day for returns. Hence, I am not going to the mall today. 

And the kids better not say no food here, quite the leftover bag.  

You say more tea, oh yes I will.  That weather guy said wind chills in the 20’s, a cold winter breeze in a 30’s degrees day today.  Not a full sun day either.  Not much need to go out.


----------



## mckennarose

macraven said:


> Flooded basement is a big job to deal with
> Do you have racks in your basement so nothing valuable on the floor?


Our basement is divided into 4 big sections and the water came in the section farthest away from our washer and dryer.  It was close to our big deep freezer, but that's up on a pallet so it would've been safe.  Everything else is up higher, but we usually don't get flooding so this was not the norm for us.
We still had at least 2 feet of snow in some areas in our yard so that melting plus the rain just saturated the ground so much there was no where for it to go.  
I don't live near the river, but one of my dd's does.  The flood gates were put up two days ago and roads are closed.  It's supposed to crest at 32 feet.... minor flood stage is 22 feet, and major flood stage is 28 feet.  She's on a mountain above the river so she's safe, but she may not be able to get to work tomorrow.


keishashadow said:


> Xmas Eve update from mom’s nursing home was 54 more patients stricken and a handful of employees. Unfortunately, many of the al ready frail patients are starting to pass as a result, just can’t fight it off.


That's sad.  The wave that went through my family member's nursing home is over.  They had over 90% of residents get it, and nearly all staff, except my family member.  She's set to get the vaccine next week.  I believe only one fatality in the residents.  They still get tested twice a week.
My youngest dd's boyfriend's father will get it next week.  He's a firefighter and considered front line.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 546017
> *Comes to mind that animals are hard-wired to pounce on beautiful  things that catch their fancy and destroy them.  It’s in their DNA, they don’t know any better...too bad you can’t give miserable people the same pass.*
> 
> NashvilleTrio - hugs to you & your hometown
> 
> 
> Great pic of the kiddos.  You DD is your doppelgänger, nice she dressed up for the holiday.  I wonder how many spent the day in their jammies.  Yes, it was tempting, don’t judge lol
> 
> Your DS sure has a lush beard.  My middle is working on one, made sure to get him some beard oil and a brush in his stocking to help him try to tame that beast he’s growing.
> 
> That’s a great pic too!
> 
> Not mandatory here, hospitals not going to get into that dog-fight in court with their employees.  I’m so surprised to hear people are hesitant, especially those who work directly with patients.
> 
> the large health systems are offering non-patient assignments to those with underlying medical conditions that prevent them from gettting the vaccine
> 
> Xmas Eve update from mom’s nursing home was 54 more patients stricken and a handful of employees.  Unfortunately, many of the al ready frail patients are starting to pass as a result, just can’t fight it off.
> 
> Uh oh, talk about a crappy xmas present.  We had our snowiest Xmas day here ever...believe 8 inches was final toke.  It is sooo cold, makes it seem much worse.
> 
> No sump pump here.  Do have all appliances up on wooden pallets though.  In the spring, once the ground thaws often do have water push up from ground thru a few hairline cracks on one section basement floor.  Weird, as you can’t really see the cracks at other times of the year.
> 
> I’m going to hold on tightly to xmas thru the weekend . Always hate to see it go poof.  I don’t have a head of steam yet to do up anything NYE this year TBH.



Isn`t that the truth Keisha......

All good wishes still being sent your mum and the others in the home. Such a worrying situation all round.






Lovely to see some nice posts from Vicki and damo who we don`t often see.......I haven`t quoted everyone I`d like to.......but nice to see you......





Sadly we got some more bad news. On Christmas Day, one of my brother`s grandsons died.  He was only 19. Everyone is completely shell shocked. I didn`t know him so well, as he was born after we left the country, but heartbroken for my niece, my brother and all of their family. Christmas Day will never be the same again for his immediate family. 

It`s certainly been a very different Christmas, but we still managed to have a lovely little time......wonderful presents of which many were unexpected and we had some lovely food and champagne........

Had some nice facetime chats yesterday including one with my mum who was at my sisters house as they are in a bubble together, she was looking so well after all that`s happened this week, which made us happy to see. 

Monday night we have my aunt`s wake being live streamed, so will be able to be a small part of that.

But, I do hope all you ladies had a wonderful Christmas Day........and yes Janet.....roll on 2021.......no plans for celebrating here at New Year either.

Again, some of my online ladies, who know who they are, have had many healing words which I very much appreciate. 

And I do hope Father Christmas was very kind to all who are not naughty, but nice.......


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Schumi, I am so sorry to hear of family grandson’s death.  May all his family find some peace with such an early age passing.  Sympathy and love to all those mourning the loss of him.  


Boxing Day, may it be a happy day for all those celebrating today, including Schumi and Julie.

Ack, while both kids have been up for a few hours now, neither is in any movement mode.
Good thing, much available to reheat.  Or just eat.


----------



## cam757

Just catching up on posts. My DH got me a small laptop so it is easier to make posts on something with a real keyboard than my phone or tablet.

Carole,  I am so sorry about the recent passings in your family.   You always wrote such kind and loving posts about your aunt so I can only imagine how hard it has been.  Also, to have your great-nephew pass unexpectedly on Christmas....My deepest condolences to you and your family. Sending big hugs and lifting you all in prayer.


----------



## mckennarose

schumigirl said:


> Sadly we got some more bad news. On Christmas Day, one of my brother`s grandsons died. He was only 19. Everyone is completely shell shocked. I didn`t know him so well, as he was born after we left the country, but heartbroken for my niece, my brother and all of their family. Christmas Day will never be the same again for his immediate family.


I'm so sorry!  So young.... I feel for his parents.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Oh Schumi, I am so sorry to hear of family grandson’s death.  May all his family find some peace with such an early age passing.  Sympathy and love to all those mourning the loss of him.
> 
> 
> Boxing Day, may it be a happy day for all those celebrating today, including Schumi and Julie.
> 
> Ack, while both kids have been up for a few hours now, neither is in any movement mode.
> Good thing, much available to reheat.  Or just eat.



Thank you Lynne, it`ll be tough for them.  Not really any celebrating today for us though. I think your son is also the image of you.






cam757 said:


> Just catching up on posts. My DH got me a small laptop so it is easier to make posts on something with a real keyboard than my phone or tablet.
> 
> Carole,  I am so sorry about the recent passings in your family.   You always wrote such kind and loving posts about your aunt so I can only imagine how hard it has been.  Also, to have your great-nephew pass unexpectedly on Christmas....My deepest condolences to you and your family. Sending big hugs and lifting you all in prayer.




Thank you cam, I appreciate that a lot......yes, I adored my aunt and we had many lovely visits with her, and planned some for next year if flights were allowed next year. Yes, with my great nephew.....well, there`s nothing I can say that can ever heal that pain for those closest to him. I wish I could. And of course I can`t even go up there as Scotland is not somewhere we`re supposed to travel to, which is incredibly frustrating not being able to with them.

What a lovely gift! I always admire folks that can post from phones......I do texts from my phone, and that`s about it. And well, my emails are always very long and I don`t have the patience for it, so my posts on here and emails are either laptop or ipads.........but I do know some folks who can do it.......




mckennarose said:


> I'm so sorry!  So young.... I feel for his parents.



Thank you mrose, it is ridiculously young. They are just broken, although I haven`t spoken to them yet.....my niece and her husband have another younger son who they`ll have to carry on for. Not easy for them. 

Hope you`re doing ok......I read about your flood.....how dreadful, and hope you and your daughter too can avoid any more damage tomorrow, it does sound awful. 





We are being hit in the UK by high winds and rain tonight.......it`s just starting to build up noticeably now, hopefully everyone avoids damage, but flooding is bad already in some places. 

Just had some turkey reheated in stock with some honeyed parsnips I forgot to do yesterday, I`m the only one who likes them, so no one missed them. Now for some tart lemon cheesecake with some cream and we have a cheeseboard for later. 

Hope everyone is having a lovely day.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh cheesecake for Schumi too.  I would enjoy that flavor with you and some tea. 

Neither kid is asking what for dinner. Eh, snacking is most likely what we will do. That, or grazing.

Cam, yay for new laptop. There is something to be said about a real keyboard. Finger typing is so much slower for me. Hope all is going well with you and family.

Ah. A Saturday night, and not much done.



Since the shell has spoken, not much of interest are we doing tonight either.  And yes, it will involve a sweet or two. And tea.


----------



## J'aime Paris

@schumigirl 
I'm terribly sorry that your family has had to endure such profound sadness yet again...especially during the holidays.
Please know that we have you in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Charade67

Happy day after Christmas. We had a good day yesterday. We spent the day with friends and good food. 
 One of the few things B had asked for was a calendar with images form Scotland, so I got one for her. What I didn't know was that she had also bought calendars for me and dh.  I was rather amused by this. 




Today dh and I did a little after Christmas shopping.  We got some more Hallmark ornaments and a new tree skirt. We got a little silly at one point. I think most of you know that dh is a college professor:







Robo56 said:


> My sister, son and daughter-in-law were in cahoots over my Christmas present this year. My sister bought me the hallmark Hogwarts Castle and son and daughter-in-law bought me the characters to go with it. My son put it together for me before they left yesterday evening and I love it. So thoughtful of them.


 Awesome Christmas gift. I had not planned on buying those, but I found all the characters today, so I decided to buy them and the castle. 



mckennarose said:


> My brother in law got the vaccine (pfizer) on Wednesday and he had no side effects.


 Good to hear.



mckennarose said:


> we've got some flooding up here, do you have any? We had flooding in our basement during the night from all the water. It melted all the snow yesterday so that, plus all the rain, was just too much. We usually don't get flooding but we do have a sump pump so that saved us.


 How awful. Hope you didn't get much damage. 



keishashadow said:


> Xmas Eve update from mom’s nursing home was 54 more patients stricken and a handful of employees. Unfortunately, many of the al ready frail patients are starting to pass as a result, just can’t fight it off.


I hate hearing news like this. Prayers for everyone affected. 



Lynne G said:


> Yes, not news I want to hear from Nashville. I hope they catch those or who was responsible.


One of my friends was watching a news clip of this yesterday. My other friend and I could hear it from he other room. It was so creepy hearing that warning over and over. 



Lynne G said:


> Today, while many may be seeking the bargain after Christmas sales, it is the most popular day for returns. Hence, I am not going to the mall today.


 We went to the mall briefly today. Our mall wasn't bad at all. I was expecting much larger crowds. 



schumigirl said:


> Sadly we got some more bad news. On Christmas Day, one of my brother`s grandsons died. He was only 19. Everyone is completely shell shocked. I didn`t know him so well, as he was born after we left the country, but heartbroken for my niece, my brother and all of their family. Christmas Day will never be the same again for his immediate family.


I am so sorry. Continued prayers for your family. 


Looks like tonight will be more college football. No idea what we will do tomorrow.


----------



## snowpack

tink1957 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> View attachment 545966


Tink, your dog is just gorgeous!


----------



## Lynne G

I hope not.  

But yeah,



Ah yes, my early morning getting ready for my Monday morning routine.  My head just says get up early, even on a day I don’t need to.  

On a positive note, it means for many, it is still the morning, not quite noon yet. So, good morning Schumi and Julie.

Snow, good to see ya here. Hope all is well with you and family.

Damo, was nice to see ya here too, and hope all is well with family and you.

Tink, was that Sasha? Great picture, thanks for sharing.

Charade, I guess Ireland is on your mind for travel?  At least you get to see Irish scenic pictures every month, next year.  Each one of you. 

And so, a Sunday is here.  And the biggest we have to do is get the trash out, and for me, get ready for the very short week day routine.  Yay for another holiday week.  

But as always, I am a tea drinker at heart, so tea, quiet house (well the heater is on, as a cold night, and washer and dryer are on) and I have control of the remote. Perfect weekend morning for me. 

May a serene Sunday be yours today.

Yay! The end of the year is this week!

This has been an early bird post.

Good Morning homies.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> @schumigirl
> I'm terribly sorry that your family has had to endure such profound sadness yet again...especially during the holidays.
> Please know that we have you in our thoughts and prayers!




Thank you Lori.....

I appreciate that, and I did get your email......thank you.......




Charade67 said:


> Happy day after Christmas. We had a good day yesterday. We spent the day with friends and good food.
> One of the few things B had asked for was a calendar with images form Scotland, so I got one for her. What I didn't know was that she had also bought calendars for me and dh.  I was rather amused by this.
> View attachment 546272
> 
> 
> 
> Today dh and I did a little after Christmas shopping.  We got some more Hallmark ornaments and a new tree skirt. We got a little silly at one point. I think most of you know that dh is a college professor:
> View attachment 546273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome Christmas gift. I had not planned on buying those, but I found all the characters today, so I decided to buy them and the castle.
> 
> Good to hear.
> 
> How awful. Hope you didn't get much damage.
> 
> I hate hearing news like this. Prayers for everyone affected.
> 
> 
> One of my friends was watching a news clip of this yesterday. My other friend and I could hear it from he other room. It was so creepy hearing that warning over and over.
> 
> We went to the mall briefly today. Our mall wasn't bad at all. I was expecting much larger crowds.
> 
> I am so sorry. Continued prayers for your family.
> 
> 
> Looks like tonight will be more college football. No idea what we will do tomorrow.



Thank you Charade.....

Love the England and Scotland calendar.......the front of the England calendar is a picture of one of the most beautiful villages in the Cotswolds we visited in October. Least you have plenty of calendars around the home now.....



Quiet Sunday here. It was sunny, but not so much now.

Definitely getting a deja vu moment reading here.......

Hope all have a lovely Sunday.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good afternoon all.  I’m still unwell so have booked for a Covid test this evening.  I am still so weak and not eating which is not like me!  I think
I have flu and that has affected my colitis as every part of me aches. Kev wants us to rule Covid out as he’s concerned I’ve not improved.

Carole I send heartfelt condolences to all your family. A shocking loss at such a young age.  Totally devastating for you all.

Luckily no plans so I’m not letting anyone down.

Take care all x


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Good afternoon all.  I’m still unwell so have booked for a Covid test this evening.  I am still so weak and not eating which is not like me!  I think
> I have flu and that has affected my colitis as every part of me aches. Kev wants us to rule Covid out as he’s concerned I’ve not improved.
> 
> Carole I send heartfelt condolences to all your family. A shocking loss at such a young age.  Totally devastating for you all.
> 
> Luckily no plans so I’m not letting anyone down.
> 
> Take care all x



Thank you realfood.......I’ve spoken to my brother this morning and they are all completely devastated.

Hope you feel much better soon, a Covid test is a good idea for sure. Having no appetite isn’t fun, but flu aches and pains are horrible......fingers crossed you improve soon.......


----------



## keishashadow

Today is the mr’s last day of vacation, sad.  I’m at the point where I’m getting so excited for him to retire.  Should be this time next year 

“Just” another handful came up positive at the nursing home.  believe all there are now being tested at least 3 times a week, eek.  New national stats came out...1 in 1,000 US citizens has been diagnosed.

Charade - lol that is funny re your mr.  too much snow to head out to check out the hallmark sales for me.  It was pretty slim pickings on their website.  Thinking perhaps more people nesting at home made decorating more popular this year.

Lynne other than NFL (oh, please not another loss today for us lol), may stretch out another day of leftovers & maybe start some turkey soup.  

Did redeem a few gift cards online yesterday.  Normally, wait but with this economy afraid some of them may close entirely.  It was strange, put in a pickup order for a few books @ nearby Barnes & Noble around 10 am yesterday...email confirmation received they were ready for pickup within 20 minutes.  Years past, it would be so busy with after Xmas shoppers.  DiL was out to exchange a few things, said it was dead at the mall.



mckennarose said:


> Our basement is divided into 4 big sections and the water came in the section farthest away from our washer and dryer.  It was close to our big deep freezer, but that's up on a pallet so it would've been safe.  Everything else is up higher, but we usually don't get flooding so this was not the norm for us.
> We still had at least 2 feet of snow in some areas in our yard so that melting plus the rain just saturated the ground so much there was no where for it to go.
> I don't live near the river, but one of my dd's does.  The flood gates were put up two days ago and roads are closed.  It's supposed to crest at 32 feet.... minor flood stage is 22 feet, and major flood stage is 28 feet.  She's on a mountain above the river so she's safe, but she may not be able to get to work tomorrow.
> 
> That's sad.  The wave that went through my family member's nursing home is over.  They had over 90% of residents get it, and nearly all staff, except my family member.  She's set to get the vaccine next week.  I believe only one fatality in the residents.  They still get tested twice a week.
> My youngest dd's boyfriend's father will get it next week.  He's a firefighter and considered front line.


First off, love the new avatar!

All our electrical up on pallets in the basement.  Only in the early spring do cracks materialize in basement floor & ground water pushes up thru. First year in home was a bit alarming but after a day or two everything reverts.  DH did dig out a french drain on the one of of sub levels that is fully below ground, solved that issue nicely. No sump pumps needed here, thankfully.


schumigirl said:


> Lovely to see some nice posts from Vicki and damo who we don`t often see.......I haven`t quoted everyone I`d like to.......but nice to see you......


It is really nice to see the more infrequent posts  stop by, don’t be strangers.  This is such a grand thread, love how it’s a place of refuge & positively.  Unlike so many other ones, generally, you can relax and let your hair down without needing to keep a weather eye out for toxic personalities waiting to pounce.  I cannot remember the last time I dipped my toe into the CB waters.  Just too much effort lol


----------



## keishashadow

Realfoodfans said:


> Luckily no plans so I’m not letting anyone down.
> 
> Take care all x


Good luck!  Unfortunately, covid trumps everything else right now.  you do you; your family will middle thru just fine!


----------



## macraven

Realfoodfans said:


> Good afternoon all.  I’m still unwell so have booked for a Covid test this evening.  I am still so weak and not eating which is not like me!  I think
> I have flu and that has affected my colitis as every part of me aches. Kev wants us to rule Covid out as he’s concerned I’ve not improved.
> 
> Carole I send heartfelt condolences to all your family. A shocking loss at such a young age.  Totally devastating for you all.
> 
> Luckily no plans so I’m not letting anyone down.
> 
> Take care all x


Julie, since you have colitis, get it checked out 
Both my parents had it so I’m aware how serious it can become.

When colitis is affecting your life and how you feel,
You need to pursue the matter with your medical team

sending gentle hugs...


----------



## macraven

Good morning homies!
Next big day in our lives is New Years Eve

It will be here in a flash.


----------



## Lynne G

Julie, sending lots of well wishes.  And yes, get the test, just to know.  Aches and pains are awful.  Rest, take some pain medicine, and keep hydrated.  I hope whatever virus is keeping you not well, will be out of you very soon.  

Neither kid is up. And third day in a row, heard morning fire whistles. Random news.  SAN.

Yep Mac. A week day ending new year day. How nice is that? And the weekend following that, means a long week to return to my week day routine. But no matter, another holiday is in January, after the holiday new year one.

Yeah Keisha, week day routine for me, is still on that about 10 year countdown to retire. DH retired once, and most likely will retire again when I do. It is that whammy when ever a break ends. But at least teleworking has changed that routine a little, including casual Friday clothing, ah sweet. Oh, and if you looked closer, my beard wearing older one was wearing his slippers. Pajama time, indeed.


----------



## Monykalyn

Late but Merry Christmas,  been busy this past week cramming 5 days of work into 3, with extra too! My last nursing home that was covid free has a mini outbreak. And scheduled to start vax this week! SO CLOSE, all asymptomatic thankfully. Turned in my consent form - guess I’ll find out when I may be scheduled his week when I go in for the covid swabs (will be glad I won’t -hopefully- have to do that anymore after vax!)

Dog enjoyed opening his present. And a sampling of different cookies we baked, daughter did the Instagram picture  

hugs to those who’ve lost family- always devastating. And well wishes to those under the weather! Thankfully we are out of the dang deep freeze and back to usual.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Today is the mr’s last day of vacation, sad.  I’m at the point where I’m getting so excited for him to retire.  Should be this time next year
> 
> “Just” another handful came up positive at the nursing home.  believe all there are now being tested at least 3 times a week, eek.  New national stats came out...1 in 1,000 US citizens has been diagnosed.
> 
> Charade - lol that is funny re your mr.  too much snow to head out to check out the hallmark sales for me.  It was pretty slim pickings on their website.  Thinking perhaps more people nesting at home made decorating more popular this year.
> 
> Lynne other than NFL (oh, please not another loss today for us lol), may stretch out another day of leftovers & maybe start some turkey soup.
> 
> Did redeem a few gift cards online yesterday.  Normally, wait but with this economy afraid some of them may close entirely.  It was strange, put in a pickup order for a few books @ nearby Barnes & Noble around 10 am yesterday...email confirmation received they were ready for pickup within 20 minutes.  Years past, it would be so busy with after Xmas shoppers.  DiL was out to exchange a few things, said it was dead at the mall.
> 
> 
> First off, love the new avatar!
> 
> All our electrical up on pallets in the basement.  Only in the early spring do cracks materialize in basement floor & ground water pushes up thru. First year in home was a bit alarming but after a day or two everything reverts.  DH did dig out a french drain on the one of of sub levels that is fully below ground, solved that issue nicely. No sump pumps needed here, thankfully.
> 
> It is really nice to see the more infrequent posts  stop by, don’t be strangers.  This is such a grand thread, love how it’s a place of refuge & positively.  Unlike so many other ones, generally, you can relax and let your hair down without needing to keep a weather eye out for toxic personalities waiting to pounce.  I cannot remember the last time I dipped my toe into the CB waters.  Just too much effort lol




Yes, always nice to see the friendly faces pop by.......oh yes, the CB is not always a nice place.......This thread that our mac created and keeps running is enough. She is our Queen of the thread for sure......

I think this is the first year we didn’t give or receive gift cards......yes, just in case.

You‘ll love having your mister retired......we still think Tom retiring early was the best decision we ever made......loved every second.

Was thinking of you last night, we got out the Abbott & Costello box set and watched meets the killer Boris Karloff and then Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde too......love a good old black and white movie.




macraven said:


> Good morning homies!
> Next big day in our lives is New Years Eve
> 
> It will be here in a flash.



Goodness I had completely forgotten NYE.  Guess that’ll be a quiet one too this year. We will wait up till midnight to make sure this year does disappear.......open some champagne and then hop to bed.....


@Monykalyn Good to see you here.......always nice to see you post.....nice pictures and glad things are going well......




Apparently we have a risk of snow this afternoon. The high winds dissipated during the early hours, to be replaced by cold air.

Turkey for the third time.........after this we all voted for steak tomorrow night........no more turkey till the New Year. And we forgot to eat a slice of Christmas cake the other day. Will have a little today, I’m not a huge fan of it, but always have a little piece.

Mid afternoon pot of tea time......we are watching Peter Ustinov in a Hercule Poirot movie.....always amusing.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, always enjoy reading Schumi’s post, and she always has me with the mention of tea.  Yeah, turkey no more in our house.  Little one would vote for a nice steak every dinner.  May be doing burgers, as while we had done early morning rain, the sun is out.  Mind you, it is not providing much heat.  Cool day for us.  But 🕶 needed, so happy with my lightweight winter coat.


----------



## mckennarose

Morning all!  Quiet day here, following a quiet day yesterday.  Nothing on the radar for now, but hubby is out at the store.  


schumigirl said:


> Hope you`re doing ok......I read about your flood.....how dreadful, and hope you and your daughter too can avoid any more damage tomorrow, it does sound awful.


We're fine, thank you.  Our basement is cleared of all water and dry.  The river crested lower than expected, at 25 feet, and the flooding was minor so dd was able to get to work today.  


Charade67 said:


> How awful. Hope you didn't get much damage.


None at all, thank God.  We caught it quick enough, although hubby was up off and on all night checking it.  


Realfoodfans said:


> Good afternoon all. I’m still unwell so have booked for a Covid test this evening. I am still so weak and not eating which is not like me! I think
> I have flu and that has affected my colitis as every part of me aches. Kev wants us to rule Covid out as he’s concerned I’ve not improved.


I hope you feel better soon!  I think it's a good plan to get tested.


keishashadow said:


> First off, love the new avatar!


Thank you!  It's one of 4 new Disney New Year's designs I made.  I wish I was in Epcot for New Years, it's always been on my bucket list.  


Lynne G said:


> Little one would vote for a nice steak every dinner.


I'll join her!  Steak is one of my favorite things to eat.


----------



## Charade67

Quick hello. We are getting ready to get lunch. No other plans for the day yet.



Lynne G said:


> Charade, I guess Ireland is on your mind for travel? At least you get to see Irish scenic pictures every month, next year. Each one of you.


 I would love to visit Ireland sometime. My father's family came from Northern Ireland, I believe. Actually, I would love to visit all three of the countries represented by those calendars. 



schumigirl said:


> Love the England and Scotland calendar.......the front of the England calendar is a picture of one of the most beautiful villages in the Cotswolds we visited in October. Least you have plenty of calendars around the home now.....


 Sadly, only Ireland will stay home. Scotland will go back to school with B and England will probably go to dh's office. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Good afternoon all. I’m still unwell so have booked for a Covid test this evening. I am still so weak and not eating which is not like me! I think
> I have flu and that has affected my colitis as every part of me aches. Kev wants us to rule Covid out as he’s concerned I’ve not improved.


 Prayers for a negative Covid test and that you start feeling better soon. 



keishashadow said:


> Charade - lol that is funny re your mr. too much snow to head out to check out the hallmark sales for me. It was pretty slim pickings on their website. Thinking perhaps more people nesting at home made decorating more popular this year.


 I had a bunch of ornament in my shopping cart online waiting for the price to drop. When I went to buy them after midnight most had already been sold out. I'm most disappointed that I didn't get the Anamaniacs one. 



mckennarose said:


> . I wish I was in Epcot for New Years, it's always been on my bucket list.


We were at Magic Kiingdom one year for NYE. It was fun, but extremely crowded. 

No plans for New Year's eve yet. We will probably  just have a quiet evening at home.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Oh, and if you looked closer, my beard wearing older one was wearing his slippers. Pajama time, indeed.


I did notice his moccasins (sp), can’t wear anylonger as no support but always liked them and would nip out of house in them from time to time if I had chauffeur one of the kids


Monykalyn said:


> And scheduled to start vax this week! SO CLOSE, all asymptomatic thankfully. Turned in my consent form - guess I’ll find out when I may be scheduled his week when I go in for the covid swabs (will be glad I won’t -hopefully- have to do that anymore after vax!)


Lucky you, still no word here on any for the nursing homes.  Makes no sense as such a large health center in the state.


schumigirl said:


> You‘ll love having your mister retired......we still think Tom retiring early was the best decision we ever made......loved every second.
> 
> Was thinking of you last night, we got out the Abbott & Costello box set and watched meets the killer Boris Karloff and then Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde too......love a good old black and white movie.


I may lobby for it to happen sooner vs later.  Will be very quiet here the next few days.  Nice, we watched the new Wonder Woman movie.  A long one it was. Will file that under if you can’t say anything nice...


schumigirl said:


> Turkey for the third time.........after this we all voted for steak tomorrow night........no more turkey till the New Year. And we forgot to eat a slice of Christmas cake the other day. Will have a little today, I’m not a huge fan of it, but always have a little piece.


Last day for turkey & ham but did finish off the turkey soup for tomorrow. Will thaw out beef veggie version for the mr.  


schumigirl said:


> Mid afternoon pot of tea time


Nice, just had a cup of chia.  Never a fan but the mr bought two different twinnings varieties for my stocking.  Not sure where he found them, have never seen in the grocery story.  Surprised I liked it, never much of a fan of chai in past


Charade67 said:


> I had a bunch of ornament in my shopping cart online waiting for the price to drop. When I went to buy them after midnight most had already been sold out. I'm most disappointed that I didn't get the Anamaniacs one.


That was a cute one.  I’ve been disappointed with their website in general this year.  Local B&M store closed in the fall.  Used to get my snow baby music boxes & figurines there.  Not that I don’t have enough but was nice to see what ones they rolled out each year.  Have several disney themed ones.


----------



## Lynne G

Actually, Keisha they were just slippers, the men’s ones that look like those shoes, and a hehe, they have a penn state logo on the front. Had bought them for DH, but too big for him, but fit older one just right.  

We had such a late brunch, no one hungry for dinner. Picking or foraging dinner again. Fine with me, as enjoying my black tea leaf tea. Not one who likes many different kinds of tea. And a lemon slice in it. Watching Dr. Who old episodes.

Sunday night homies. May your week ending year be fabulous.

And yes, the trash went out the door.  

And haha,
   Ba da.


----------



## bobbie68

And belated Merry Christmas! Thinking of everyone!!  It has been a busy week with Christmas and ran into a hiccup with our house in CT for the sale. Hopefully we are on the right path to close on the 22nd or 25th. Our house in Florida is ready to go.

I am glad to see everyone tried to have the best holiday they could this year with everything going on. I know many have had health issues with family and themselves my thoughts are with you.  My thoughts also go out to Sans family who have lost loved ones. I hope 2021 will be better for all.

 I hope everyone has a nice evening and a good Monday morning start to the work week.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Bobbie, nice to hear all okay, and hope house sale  hiccup is done now, and sale is a go.  Woot, for having new house all done and ready for you.  Sending good thoughts that your move goes without any more hiccups.  And hope your Christmas was nice.


----------



## cam757

I hope everyone had a nice Christmas.  Ours was nice.  DS was happy with his computer and DH was happy with his presents.  We went to dh's grandmother's house at lunchtime to see family and exchange presents. Sadly, I think this is the last year it will be at his grandmother's. She is 93 and her health is failing rapidly and I don't see her being able to live on her own much longer.  In the evening, we had Christmas dinner at my house.  We had a nice rib roast and a fried turkey breast. A lovely meal. My desserts were a flop so I need to work on those.

Back to work tomorrow.  Should be a quiet week. I have a few things I need to do to prepare for the candidates wanting to run in the local elections next year because they will be calling wanting their candidate packets after the first of the year. Otherwise, it should be pretty slow.

DH and his friend went on another fishing charter today. They were very late getting home.  I thought we were going to have to contact the Coast Guard. The boat captain let them fish longer since it was the last trip of the season. They could not call because they don't get a cell signal that far out. DH finally text when they got within cell range which was about 20 miles from the dock. At that point they were already almost 3 hours late.  I usually don't worry but this time, I was watching the clock.  They went 50 miles offshore in 30 degree weather.  4 hour boat ride to where they were fishing and 4 hours back to the dock, not including actual fishing time, which was about 5 hours. No thank you!!! They did bring home about 30 huge black sea bass home and they had a good time so they were happy.

Since I expected him home much earlier I was planning on fish for dinner but we ended up having Bojangles.  Oh well, fish tomorrow night.

DH has already gone to bed. I will watch another episode of George Gently.  I have been watching so many comedies that I am ready to switch back to my detective stories for a bit. 



Lynne G said:


> Cam, yay for new laptop. There is something to be said about a real keyboard. Finger typing is so much slower for me. Hope all is going well with you and family.


Thanks Lynne!! Yes, it is much easier to type on a real keyboard than on a tiny phone "keyboard".



Realfoodfans said:


> Good afternoon all. I’m still unwell so have booked for a Covid test this evening. I am still so weak and not eating which is not like me! I think
> I have flu and that has affected my colitis as every part of me aches. Kev wants us to rule Covid out as he’s concerned I’ve not improved.



Oh no, I hope you are feeling better soon! A test is probably a good idea.



schumigirl said:


> Mid afternoon pot of tea time......we are watching Peter Ustinov in a Hercule Poirot movie.....always amusing.



I love Hercule Poirot.  I tried to get my son to name his parakeets Poirot and Capt. Hastings but that was a no go. Lol!



mckennarose said:


> We're fine, thank you. Our basement is cleared of all water and dry. The river crested lower than expected, at 25 feet, and the flooding was minor so dd was able to get to work today.



That is good news! Glad it was not any worse.



bobbie68 said:


> And belated Merry Christmas! Thinking of everyone!! It has been a busy week with Christmas and ran into a hiccup with our house in CT for the sale. Hopefully we are on the right path to close on the 22nd or 25th. Our house in Florida is ready to go.



How exciting.  A great way to start the year.


----------



## Charade67

Made the mistake of taking a 3 hour nap today, so now I am wide awake.
Just ordered B's books for next semester. There are so many. One class has 6 books.

Dh has had another fun encounter with a student. Around 11:30 at night on 12/23 she emailed him asking why she failed his class. She thought she had a C average. Not even 30 minutes later she filed a grade appeal before he even had time to respond to her.  Yes, she had a C average - for the assignments she actually turned in. She had neglected to turn in 2 assignments that made up a fourth of her grade. Yep, her grade appeal was denied.

Hi Bobbie. Sounds like you are very close to your big move. Hope everything goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a start of a new week day routine for Cam and I. Thankfully, a very short one for me.

And after a 4 day holiday weekend,


That’s for sure.  But as any time back to routine happens, so yeah:



And so, laptop says server down.  Yeah, must be tired from that long weekend too.  Says connected, but not true.  Back to trying to get online.  Grrr.

Thus, tea drinking time, and wishing all the homies a Marvelous Monday.  

And a bunch of wellness wishes for Julie.

And a fish fry for Cam.  Quite the haul DH had.  And happy to hear Christmas was nice.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I did notice his moccasins (sp), can’t wear anylonger as no support but always liked them and would nip out of house in them from time to time if I had chauffeur one of the kids
> 
> Lucky you, still no word here on any for the nursing homes.  Makes no sense as such a large health center in the state.
> 
> I may lobby for it to happen sooner vs later.  Will be very quiet here the next few days.  Nice, we watched the new Wonder Woman movie.  A long one it was. Will file that under if you can’t say anything nice...
> 
> Last day for turkey & ham but did finish off the turkey soup for tomorrow. Will thaw out beef veggie version for the mr.
> 
> Nice, just had a cup of chia.  Never a fan but the mr bought two different twinnings varieties for my stocking.  Not sure where he found them, have never seen in the grocery story.  Surprised I liked it, never much of a fan of chai in past
> 
> That was a cute one.  I’ve been disappointed with their website in general this year.  Local B&M store closed in the fall.  Used to get my snow baby music boxes & figurines there.  Not that I don’t have enough but was nice to see what ones they rolled out each year.  Have several disney themed ones.



We lasted about 8 minutes with Wonder Woman......

I have plenty of turkey frozen for meals for next year and some trays with turkey for soup, so may do turkey noodle soup on Sunday, always a hit.....

Oh yes, if you can get him to go early, that would be fabulous. Yes, quiet few days ahead here too.





bobbie68 said:


> And belated Merry Christmas! Thinking of everyone!!  It has been a busy week with Christmas and ran into a hiccup with our house in CT for the sale. Hopefully we are on the right path to close on the 22nd or 25th. Our house in Florida is ready to go.
> 
> I am glad to see everyone tried to have the best holiday they could this year with everything going on. I know many have had health issues with family and themselves my thoughts are with you.  My thoughts also go out to Sans family who have lost loved ones. I hope 2021 will be better for all.
> 
> I hope everyone has a nice evening and a good Monday morning start to the work week.



Things will work out.....I always think there`s an unwritten law everyone moving has at least one hiccup......our last most recent move was hilarious.......you wouldn`t believe the stress levels, but it was all sorted very quickly thankfully.....I think lawyers certainly like to add to drama. 

Good luck though, it won`t be long till you`re living you`re life in the sunshine. 






cam757 said:


> I hope everyone had a nice Christmas.  Ours was nice.  DS was happy with his computer and DH was happy with his presents.  We went to dh's grandmother's house at lunchtime to see family and exchange presents. Sadly, I think this is the last year it will be at his grandmother's. She is 93 and her health is failing rapidly and I don't see her being able to live on her own much longer.  In the evening, we had Christmas dinner at my house.  We had a nice rib roast and a fried turkey breast. A lovely meal. My desserts were a flop so I need to work on those.
> 
> Back to work tomorrow.  Should be a quiet week. I have a few things I need to do to prepare for the candidates wanting to run in the local elections next year because they will be calling wanting their candidate packets after the first of the year. Otherwise, it should be pretty slow.
> 
> DH and his friend went on another fishing charter today. They were very late getting home.  I thought we were going to have to contact the Coast Guard. The boat captain let them fish longer since it was the last trip of the season. They could not call because they don't get a cell signal that far out. DH finally text when they got within cell range which was about 20 miles from the dock. At that point they were already almost 3 hours late.  I usually don't worry but this time, I was watching the clock.  They went 50 miles offshore in 30 degree weather.  4 hour boat ride to where they were fishing and 4 hours back to the dock, not including actual fishing time, which was about 5 hours. No thank you!!! They did bring home about 30 huge black sea bass home and they had a good time so they were happy.
> 
> Since I expected him home much earlier I was planning on fish for dinner but we ended up having Bojangles.  Oh well, fish tomorrow night.
> 
> DH has already gone to bed. I will watch another episode of George Gently.  I have been watching so many comedies that I am ready to switch back to my detective stories for a bit.
> 
> 
> Thanks Lynne!! Yes, it is much easier to type on a real keyboard than on a tiny phone "keyboard".
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, I hope you are feeling better soon! A test is probably a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Hercule Poirot.  I tried to get my son to name his parakeets Poirot and Capt. Hastings but that was a no go. Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> That is good news! Glad it was not any worse.
> 
> 
> 
> How exciting.  A great way to start the year.



cam, so good to hear you had a lovely Christmas and all went well. How lovely at 93 your DH`s Grandmother still hosts! Wonderful to hear and wish her all the best if she does need to move into some kind of assisted living place. And good to hear food was so good.

And yes, I`d have been worried too.....fishing can be dangerous. But, glad you got some lovely fish out of the trip.....they`ll be gorgeous! 

I love the Poirot TV show with Hastings and David Suchet too. The Peter Ustinov ones are quite humorous but among our favourites. The stars they got to appear in those movies are quite wonderful to watch. What did your son call the birds......I think those names would have been cool.

Hope you have a good week and it is fairly quiet........






Charade67 said:


> Made the mistake of taking a 3 hour nap today, so now I am wide awake.
> Just ordered B's books for next semester. There are so many. One class has 6 books.
> 
> Dh has had another fun encounter with a student. Around 11:30 at night on 12/23 she emailed him asking why she failed his class. She thought she had a C average. Not even 30 minutes later she filed a grade appeal before he even had time to respond to her.  Yes, she had a C average - for the assignments she actually turned in. She had neglected to turn in 2 assignments that made up a fourth of her grade. Yep, her grade appeal was denied.
> 
> Hi Bobbie. Sounds like you are very close to your big move. Hope everything goes smoothly for you.




Hope you got back to sleep Charade....I do love a nap, but try to stick to less than an hour and only in winter for some reason. But, you must have been very tired to snooze for 3 hours.







We are in the minuses temperature wise today. Woke up to frost this morning and right now it is a beautiful sunny day, but so cold. No need to go out today so we won`t. 

Did some laundry, plenty of new items to wash before we wear them, and we did a few jobs around the house that needed doing.

Steak for dinner tonight, and we`ll have the same fillet steaks for New Years Day dinner too. But, we still have so many goodies left over that haven`t been eaten.....and healthy eating starts Saturday! Probably.

Also joining in with Dry January...no alcohol at all for the whole month......most of my friends are doing it too, and we give a donation to charity at roughly what we would have spent on alcohol. It doesn`t count if you already have the wine or alcohol in the home already, you just work out an amount and donate. 























​


----------



## Lynne G

Hope your steak dinner is delicious, Schumi.

And for those keeping score:


Woot!   Woot!

Weather reporting:  nice and sunny, and wear your jacket.  Some may wear shorts, as mid 40’s this afternoon.  

Back to SANS posting homies.


----------



## Charade67

Keep clam?


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, play on words Charade.  Hope you are doing well.


----------



## NashvilleTrio

keishashadow said:


> NashvilleTrio - hugs to you & your hometown


Thanks Janet - we haven't lived in Nashville since 2012 but it still hits home.  My hubby proposed to me in one of those shops on 2nd Avenue, way back in 1994!


----------



## keishashadow

As I was picking up today, came across my eldest DS Xmas card. Pretty much sums up 2020

Local haunt that moved into the mall was going to do a Xmas version but that was nixed. Santa was busy. Krampuskindly steppes up

I edited for privacy but it says:  weirdest year ever, blessings from the x family




cam757 said:


> DH and his friend went on another fishing charter today. They were very late getting home. I thought we were going to have to contact the Coast Guard





schumigirl said:


> Also joining in with Dry January...no alcohol at all for the whole month......most of my friends are doing it too, and we give a donation to charity at roughly what we would have spent on alcohol. It doesn`t count if you already have the wine or alcohol in the home already, you just work out an amount and donate.


Nice gesture there. Believe it or not, I’m prone to go ‘dry’ months at a time. Now, if I would give up salty snacks that would be a different tale lol


----------



## Lynne G

Great idea for a card, Keisha.  Thanks for sharing.  HHN lives, LoL.  

Ah, a what for dinner. Chicken what?  May make butter chicken as easy.  Add some broccoli and good to go.  Maybe.  Will have to ask family.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> As I was picking up today, came across my eldest DS Xmas card. Pretty much sums up 2020
> 
> Local haunt that moved into the mall was going to do a Xmas version but that was nixed. Santa was busy. Krampuskindly steppes up
> View attachment 546559
> I edited for privacy but it says:  weirdest year ever, blessings from the x family
> 
> View attachment 546562
> 
> 
> 
> Nice gesture there. Believe it or not, I’m prone to go ‘dry’ months at a time. Now, if I would give up salty snacks that would be a different tale lol




Love the card Janet......and so true.....weirdest year ever for sure.

I‘m with you there......chips and dips and anything savoury, I’d struggle to give up for longer than a weekend......however, I could give up chocolate easy.......





Still cold here, no snow where we are by the coast, and to be slightly warmer and maybe rain tomorrow. That’ll do.

Still don’t need any grocery shopping, only need to pick up the steaks from the butcher we travel to Thursday morning and will stop in at a veg place and that’ll be us for a while again. I think we bought too much food, but most of it won’t be wasted. Only a couple of things have gone out of date. 

We take all our trees and decorations down on Saturday....always looks so empty once they’re all down.

But, looking forward to the start of a New Year!

Hope everyone’s doing good.......


----------



## macraven

Doing a quick check on how all the homies are
Been tied up most of today.

but have tried to read and keep up on all the 4 sections.

keisha, still say your granddaughter is a mini you!


----------



## Charade67

Quick check in. Had a very quiet day at work. Hoping for the same for the next 2 days. 

Keisha - Love the card. It is so appropriate for 2020.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Doing a quick check on how all the homies are
> Been tied up most of today.
> 
> but have tried to read and keep up on all the 4 sections.
> 
> keisha, still say your granddaughter is a mini you!



The little one is Keisha`s double isn`t she! 





Charade67 said:


> Quick check in. Had a very quiet day at work. Hoping for the same for the next 2 days.
> 
> Keisha - Love the card. It is so appropriate for 2020.



Hope you do get a nice few quiet days......I don`t think anyone is quite feeling like working these next days.....everyone we`ve spoken to just wants the year over now. 




Cold here today, but no snow either. Popped out to post yet another sympathy card. And straight back home, didn`t need any groceries at all. 

Watched my Aunt`s wake last night. It was comforting to watch, but I did get a shock as it was an open casket, apparently quiet normal there. It isn`t common at funerals and services we`ve been to. Never seen it once. The burial is today and it is being live streamed too which still seems odd, but very common now I`m told. 

Rest of today is a catch up with some friends we haven`t spoken to yet, and catch up with mum and my brother. And only a few days left of 2020 now......

Lunch today is still some snack food still in the fridge, cheese plate and some stuffed cherry peppers, dinner is home made beef burgers, sweet potato wedges for me and fries for them and some salad.......

I never cook baked potatoes as we all dislike them, probably the only way we don`t like potatoes served. But sweet potatoes I quite like as wedges. 

Weather getting duller again........































Happy Tuesday..........​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, no snow for us and a 4 degree higher than freezing, full sunny day. Perfect for a Taco Tuesday.

Tou know, the one day Mac has her Taco Bell dinner. Hey, they have those fries again. Join in the taco eating today, homies.

And so, much enjoy some time to relax when both DH and I are in lounging mode with both of us taking off the next couple of days. Woot! Good thing we both are early birds. As nice to enjoy tea and breakfast with him.

So have that taco, and have a terrific Taco  Tuesday.

Snack items for lunch sounded quite nice, Schumi.

Off to pour some more tea.  Ahh,

  Yay!


----------



## keishashadow

rare sunshine but deceiving, quite Cold

Out & about soon to pick up a book order for the mr along with what I still need for NYE & day. Kids Sweet-talked me into mini fests.  Well, after I remember how I make my crock pot beef stew.  Not my fav but mr won’t be home till after 8 pm & it will keep better that way



schumigirl said:


> Watched my Aunt`s wake last night. It was comforting to watch, but I did get a shock as it was an open casket, apparently quiet normal there. It isn`t common at funerals and services we`ve been to. Never seen it once. The burial is today and it is being live streamed too which still seems odd, but very common now I`m told.


Those practices haven’t taken hold here, but the concept probably will grow in popularity.  many here going with direct burials of a sort/no viewings, with intent to schedule Mass/memorial services once things are safe.

Glad it went well, traditional funeral services help many deal start to deal with closure.  Hugs

IMO the Worst part of our standard open casket viewing practice is the ‘doesn’t he/she look lovely’ comments that always come up in the awkward chit-chat.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I am not a open casket fan.  Hugs. Schumi, was nice to at least be able to view the service.  

Haha, DH trying to wake the kids.  Yeah, not happening.


----------



## keishashadow

Wow, capacity reached before 10 am.

Going to take a guess the on-site FOTL properties are near sell outs too

Have fun but stay safe all


----------



## Charade67

Be careful what you wish for. You just might get it. I have run out of things to do today. I am caught up on everything. If I get bored enough I may go  clean the bathroom.

I am not fond of open casket funerals either. I will not do a viewing of the body. I prefer that my last memories of someone are memories of when they were still living. I have funny memories of my dad and grandmother just before they passed.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> rare sunshine but deceiving, quite Cold
> 
> Out & about soon to pick up a book order for the mr along with what I still need for NYE & day. Kids Sweet-talked me into mini fests.  Well, after I remember how I make my crock pot beef stew.  Not my fav but mr won’t be home till after 8 pm & it will keep better that way
> 
> 
> Those practices haven’t taken hold here, but the concept probably will grow in popularity.  many here going with direct burials of a sort/no viewings, with intent to schedule Mass/memorial services once things are safe.
> 
> Glad it went well, traditional funeral services help many deal start to deal with closure.  Hugs
> 
> IMO the Worst part of our standard open casket viewing practice is the ‘doesn’t he/she look lovely’ comments that always come up in the awkward chit-chat.



I did think that when I was looking at my aunt.....I hoped no one asked me how she looked! What do you say......

Beef in ale cooked in the slow cooker is one of our favourite dishes in winter. We have gone from frost and ice, to rain and a bit warmer, but still oh so cold. 





Charade67 said:


> Be careful what you wish for. You just might get it. I have run out of things to do today. I am caught up on everything. If I get bored enough I may go  clean the bathroom.
> 
> I am not fond of open casket funerals either. I will not do a viewing of the body. I prefer that my last memories of someone are memories of when they were still living. I have funny memories of my dad and grandmother just before they passed.



It`s honestly just not routinely done over here, any funeral/cremation we have gone to they`re just closed. 

But, I have to say, this did change my mind a little and now I wouldn`t be wary if it happened again.

I do keep my memories of my aunt aside the open casket. That won`t be my outstanding memory of her. But, I agree, it`s one of the most personal of decisions as to whether you view the person or not. 





Just finished dinner and earlier I made some white chocolate ice cream.......I`m done for the night. 

Glass of wine and a DVD I think.......

Hope everyone`s doing good.......


----------



## Lynne G

Doing good, Schumi, thanks.

Seems older one was not happy his air fried chicken nuggets was not a sufficient lunch. Hence, early dinner for us. Even with that biting cold wind, grill works great, so burgers plain and cheese topped ones done, with some grilled onions and fresh sliced tomatoes. Your choice to put on bagel or eat bagel separately. Mine was separate, with some cream cheese on it. Yum. Burgers were delicious. Little one was a happy kid, as the eggs with ham and red peppers, with a toss of some shredded cheddar cheese was not a dinner she thought was edible last night. No matter, three of us were happy with both dinner choices. Yeah, and you can guess her dinner last night. Yep, chicken noodle soup with crackers. Ice cream followed that meal choice. Other dessert choices were the cinnamon buns we picked up the other day. Little bit of buttering the side, grill for a few minutes, yum.

And, a cool night.  Seems 21 degrees is the low temp to be felt in the early morning hours.  Lucky us, no commute in that brrr weather, and even nicer, no need for alarm either.  Woot!  Good to be relaxing.  In a different year, we’d be cruising, touring the Mouse parks, with the Dark Side touring too, or even SW 3 parks going too. But with the news of those limit crowds, we made the right choice.  And, there is always next year.  With a end of summer trip to KW, when little one is 21.  Eek, 2 years from now.  Time will certainly fly.  I still can’t believe Christmas has already passed.  Seemed it was so far away, then boom, end of December.  And our NYE plans:  bang the pans in the predicted rain at midnight, if I can stay up that late.


----------



## schumigirl

Wednesday already.......this last week has gone past like the last few months.....so darn fast! 

Think we may be getting some new restrictions across the UK coming up....we`ll see, think it will be a good thing as our numbers all over are rising. Too many people breaking the rules is one of the problems. 

Bacon up for breakfast with croissants I think.......home made bread and tomato basil soup I made for lunch, and cooking either chicken piccata for dinner tonight or salmon in a white wine sauce, can`t decide yet.........I`m going to enjoy getting back into proper cooking now almost of the snack stuff is gone, convenience is fine, but I much prefer cooking everything from scratch. 

It`s to be cold today with possibility of snow.....which means a few flurries for us.....Thursday looks worse, so will call the butcher where we have our steaks ordered for New Years dinner and see if we can pick them up today instead as it is out in the middle of nowhere where roads will be bad and there will be a lot of snow. Then we don`t need to go out till at least Sunday or Monday. 

Time for ginger tea.......




























​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, that winter cool is here. But no matter, with the rain predicted, so the temps rise by the end of the week, and year. And eek, Schumi may have been seeing snow flurries.

Yeah, Schumi, the City is thinking of extending the restrictions past the state’s end date that is this Monday.  With the cold, soup for lunch sounds perfect.  

Tea, oh yes, and another ah, so nice to not have to be up early.


Happy Hump of a Wonderful Wednesday to all the homies.


----------



## Robo56

Good Wednesday morning Sans family  









keishashadow said:


> That’s a thoughtful present indeed. My youngest went with a haunted mansion theme for me. Funny, all stuff I had my eye upon.



So sweet he bought you such nice gifts that you  wanted.




Lynne G said:


> After too much food, and treats, my kids sometimes humor me. May you enjoy this holiday weekend.



What a nice picture of your kids in front of the tree Lynne.




tink1957 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!



Merry Christmas to you too Tink. So good to see you post and your doggy is beautiful.



schumigirl said:


> And I do hope Father Christmas was very kind to all who are not naughty, but nice.......



Thank you Schumi. Hope Father Christmas was good to all of you too. Sending continued prayers and good wishes to you and your family.




Charade67 said:


> Awesome Christmas gift. I had not planned on buying those, but I found all the characters today, so I decided to buy them and the castle.



Awesome. They are very nice. Was a unexpected surprise for sure.




Realfoodfans said:


> Good afternoon all. I’m still unwell so have booked for a Covid test this evening. I am still so weak and not eating which is not like me! I think
> I have flu and that has affected my colitis as every part of me aches. Kev wants us to rule Covid out as he’s concerned I’ve not improved.



Sending get well wishes for you. Hope you feel better soon.



schumigirl said:


> You‘ll love having your mister retired......we still think Tom retiring early was the best decision we ever made......loved every second.



Ditto to that. You will love having him home. It will also allow you to travel whenever you want.



bobbie68 said:


> And belated Merry Christmas! Thinking of everyone!! It has been a busy week with Christmas and ran into a hiccup with our house in CT for the sale. Hopefully we are on the right path to close on the 22nd or 25th. Our house in Florida is ready to go.



Bobbie good to see you post. Happy belated Christmas to you and your family. Hope your hiccup with House is settled easily so you all can move and start enjoying some Florida sun.




keishashadow said:


> As I was picking up today, came across my eldest DS Xmas card. Pretty much sums up 2020



What a nice photo of your son and his family.




schumigirl said:


> but I did get a shock as it was an open casket, apparently quiet normal there



The open casket funerals are very common here in the South too.




keishashadow said:


> IMO the Worst part of our standard open casket viewing practice is the ‘doesn’t he/she look lovely’ comments that always come up in the awkward chit-chat.



It is very awkward. I think the elderly family and friends seem to have more ease talking about it then the younger family members do.


We had sunshine yesterday, but today it is cloudy and rain predicted. Had to go out for some printer ink yesterday. Looks like lots of people were buying for New Years Celebration.

Our next small get together with family is Saturday. So I need to go to grocery and just pick up what I need to complete that meal. I have a nice ham in the refrigerator. Theme is going to be a country Christmas breakfast. I will make cinnamon rolls that morning.

Need to get to fabric store for some more elastic for masks. It is a soft elastic and much more comfortable to the ears.

I have hair appointment this afternoon. So Pepe Le Pew will be no more...LOL.....that’s the one bad thing about having dark brown hair. When the gray starts showing it is extremely obvious.

Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone. Celebrate your family and friends.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good afternoon all.  Still struggling here but warm
and cozy in my bed and Louie by my side the majority of the time.  I am improving but advised to stay isolated and resting.  We have had a lot of snow and it’s still thick on the ground and I have a lovely view of the garden. 

Still no Covid test results.  Kev chased it up and they said they are so overwhelmed they will not investigate until day 6 (Friday).  Seems ridiculous to me as if there are positive results anyone you’d seen will have been all over the place by then!

News just announced we (and a lot of the country) are being moved into tier 4 from midnight.  Tough for so many businesses.

We are meant to collect from the farm butcher tomorrow - fillet steaks for NYE and a beef joint.  Kev will go if necessary - our car is a 4x4 so the snow is no problem.

Hope everyone has a peaceful New Year.


----------



## Lynne G

Sending more mummy dust filled with lots of well wishes to Julie.  Bed rest is the best.  And aww, dog love is so good when not feeling the best.  I hope negative whenever you get the test results.  Delays are in the news here too.  Yum, for steak dinner.  Think we are doing steak and ham.  Little one is no fan of ham.  

Robo, so nice to see your post. Hope all are doing well, and the coffee is hot in your HHN mug. I so enjoy my blonde moments in the salon. Hehe, that skunk reference. I was a white blonde mix when waiting for that salon pampering. Hope you have a relaxing color visit to your salon. And you are so kind, those masks you make are fabulous. Nice to be able to enjoy family with a very lush sounding breakfast. For us, big breakfasts tend to only be on my off days. Which reminds me, bacon may need to be picked up on our grocery run.

Ah, to get a kid up.  Neither is stirring, DH was not the best last night.  Seems he partook of some very strong coffee last evening.  Just means, I may be doing that nap this afternoon.  Ah, so nice to have a mid week lazy day.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Wednesday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 546917
> 
> View attachment 546916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sweet he bought you such nice gifts that you  wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice picture of your kids in front of the tree Lynne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you too Tink. So good to see you post and your doggy is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Schumi. Hope Father Christmas was good to all of you too. Sending continued prayers and good wishes to you and your family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. They are very nice. Was a unexpected surprise for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending get well wishes for you. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto to that. You will love having him home. It will also allow you to travel whenever you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Bobbie good to see you post. Happy belated Christmas to you and your family. Hope your hiccup with House is settled easily so you all can move and start enjoying some Florida sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice photo of your son and his family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The open casket funerals are very common here in the South too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very awkward. I think the elderly family and friends seem to have more ease talking about it then the younger family members do.
> 
> 
> We had sunshine yesterday, but today it is cloudy and rain predicted. Had to go out for some printer ink yesterday. Looks like lots of people were buying for New Years Celebration.
> 
> Our next small get together with family is Saturday. So I need to go to grocery and just pick up what I need to complete that meal. I have a nice ham in the refrigerator. Theme is going to be a country Christmas breakfast. I will make cinnamon rolls that morning.
> 
> Need to get to fabric store for some more elastic for masks. It is a soft elastic and much more comfortable to the ears.
> 
> I have hair appointment this afternoon. So Pepe Le Pew will be no more...LOL.....that’s the one bad thing about having dark brown hair. When the gray starts showing it is extremely obvious.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone. Celebrate your family and friends.
> 
> View attachment 546919
> 
> View attachment 546918




Your get together sounds lovely Robo......very tempting. Got to love cinnamon buns......and enjoy getting your hair done today, that`s always nice to have done....and thank you......

I also like the idea of mischief........






Realfoodfans said:


> Good afternoon all.  Still struggling here but warm
> and cozy in my bed and Louie by my side the majority of the time.  I am improving but advised to stay isolated and resting.  We have had a lot of snow and it’s still thick on the ground and I have a lovely view of the garden.
> 
> Still no Covid test results.  Kev chased it up and they said they are so overwhelmed they will not investigate until day 6 (Friday).  Seems ridiculous to me as if there are positive results anyone you’d seen will have been all over the place by then!
> 
> News just announced we (and a lot of the country) are being moved into tier 4 from midnight.  Tough for so many businesses.
> 
> We are meant to collect from the farm butcher tomorrow - fillet steaks for NYE and a beef joint.  Kev will go if necessary - our car is a 4x4 so the snow is no problem.
> 
> Hope everyone has a peaceful New Year.



Glad you`re doing a bit better.

We went today into the middle of nowhere to our farm butcher.......roads were bad there and will be worse tomorrow. We have a 4x4 too, but, we didn`t see the sense in waiting when we could pick our order up today and avoid the worst of the weather. Although to be honest, I doubt it`ll get that bad here. Funnily enough we`re having fillet steaks but for New Years Day dinner. Chateauxbriand for Tom and I and Kyle and co are having fillet steaks.




Housework all done for New Years.....well, the rooms that we use regularly anyway......no more laundry being done till after NY.

All our decorations and trees come down on Saturday. I`d do it on the 1st, but Tom likes to have that day before we start. He does most of it anyway, him and Kyle get all the trees up in the attic and I carefully rewrap all the ornaments, it does take a while, but worth it as we haven`t had a broken ornament for as long as I can remember.

Been a beautiful day today and we did manage a short walk out at the farm store. But, so cold.

Decided on salmon with a white wine sauce tonight, parmentier potatoes and some lovely roasted yellow courgettes for dinner.

Getting hungry now........


----------



## cam757

Hello to all!

Cold morning here.  It was in the 20's this morning but I think it is supposed to get up to 50.  At least it is sunny.  

My mom called me last night.  She was a upset because she heard that her good friend from her high school days passed yesterday from COVID.  She is the first person that my mom knew personally to pass away with it.  I think she developed pneumonia while in the hospital. Very sad. 

Not much going on today. Just at work.  

Probably will do chili for dinner since I have some ground beef defrosted. 



Lynne G said:


> And a fish fry for Cam. Quite the haul DH had. And happy to hear Christmas was nice.



Thanks! DH went outside his comfort zone and actually grilled the fish and made a lovely garlic sauce.  He totally shocked me with his culinary skills. LOL!



schumigirl said:


> I love the Poirot TV show with Hastings and David Suchet too. The Peter Ustinov ones are quite humorous but among our favourites. The stars they got to appear in those movies are quite wonderful to watch. What did your son call the birds......I think those names would have been cool.



Me too. David Suchet was terrific as Poirot. I haven't seen the Peter Ustinov ones. I will have to check those out.

I think they would have been cool names too.  Honestly, we ended up just calling them the green one and the blue one, LOL. Although, my son did come up with some names, I can't remember what they are. He did not like my other suggestion of Harry and Ron.  



schumigirl said:


> Also joining in with Dry January...no alcohol at all for the whole month......most of my friends are doing it too, and we give a donation to charity at roughly what we would have spent on alcohol. It doesn`t count if you already have the wine or alcohol in the home already, you just work out an amount and donate.



I have never heard of Dry January.  What a good way to raise money for charity.  Best of luck!


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Hello to all!
> 
> Cold morning here.  It was in the 20's this morning but I think it is supposed to get up to 50.  At least it is sunny.
> 
> My mom called me last night.  She was a upset because she heard that her good friend from her high school days passed yesterday from COVID.  She is the first person that my mom knew personally to pass away with it.  I think she developed pneumonia while in the hospital. Very sad.
> 
> Not much going on today. Just at work.
> 
> Probably will do chili for dinner since I have some ground beef defrosted.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! DH went outside his comfort zone and actually grilled the fish and made a lovely garlic sauce.  He totally shocked me with his culinary skills. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. David Suchet was terrific as Poirot. I haven't seen the Peter Ustinov ones. I will have to check those out.
> 
> I think they would have been cool names too.  Honestly, we ended up just calling them the green one and the blue one, LOL. Although, my son did come up with some names, I can't remember what they are. He did not like my other suggestion of Harry and Ron.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard of Dry January.  What a good way to raise money for charity.  Best of luck!



I`m so sorry about your mum`s friend. There`s so much heartache through this virus. 

We have around 24F tonight....coldest for a while, but we very rarely get any lower....living right beside the sea, we don`t get it as bad as inland. 

I am laughing so hard at the green one and the blue one......lol. I`d have gone for Harry and Ron. 

We have done Dry January previous years, I jest about it, but it is easy to do. And, yes, charity gets a good donation lol.....



Watching Planes, Trains and Automobiles tonight.....haven`t watched it in many, many years. Not as funny as I remember, but then I`m not a fan of Steve Martin. It does have it`s moments though.....

Everything is white outside tonight.......no snow yet though.......


----------



## bobbie68

it's getting colder here but at least staying dry for now. We are scheduled for some mixed percipitation later this week. We have been working on the hiccup on our house here. It is slowly working it's way out and should not be a problem to effect our closing date. I already have drivers planned for a certain weekend so keeping fingers crossed.

Thanks for the well wishes on the move hiccup  it is much appreciated.

Liv started not feelng well after Christmas and has now shared with the rest of us. Believe it is just a cold no symptoms of COVId so just going to go with it. The lines to get the testing and the waiting is so bad here right now. 

We have started more packing it's hard because we still have almost 4 weeks and I need to still cook so trying to figure out what else I can pack. I know it is going to fly by. As of right now we are going to have to leave one of our cars in CT and Brian will fly home a couple of weeks later to get it and drive it to Florida. My father mentioned if I wanted him to drive it but I don't think he liked my itinerary on the way down, we have to drive 55 becuase of the trailer and stop 2 nights so I have a feeling he will rescind but that is fine. The airfare on discount airlines is cheap enough. 

My nephew who is in his early thirties is going to drive one of our cars so he decieded to stay with us for about 10 days and help out then visit his sister in Georgia. He has had a rought life and never really did anything so we are taking him to Universal for an overnight staying CL at RPR. He is so excited and so are we. I just bought my premiere passes at FL resident rate and saved $100.00 per pass. 

I do have a question for those who have stayed at RPR, since they are doing boxed stuff for the CL is there a place on the grounds outside that we could eat. I know Liv is going to have a hard time eating in the lounge? Thanks!

Schumigirl glad that you got to watch the service and hoped in some ways. I am from a traditional Italian Catholic background and open caskets were normal but I always disliked them .In fact when my mom died I forced a closed casket, the last thing I wanted to do was to sit there for hours and watch her. I do think today it is much more common for closed caskets and less wakes over two days. It is a lot on the family. Dry January sounds like a great way to raise money for charity, good luck with it. Your menu items sound delicious as ever. I hope the weather continues to cooperate for you. Your meme on the towel dispenser in bathrooms had me and Brian in stitiches, boy did that bring back memories.

Keishashadow love the pic, and defitnely fits in with 2020. Beef stew in the crock pot sounds delicious. I used to make beef stew in the crock pot all the time but I now have 2 who eat less meat in general and I am trying to watch red meat intake it doesn't seem to agree with me. I hope your hand is doing better and heals completely fast. I love salty snacks chips and dip are one of my favorites.

Lynne I love using the air fryer but unfortunately I am not making as much meat anymore but I am going to try more vegetables with it, I think breaded zuiccini and sweet potato fries are good. I have been having issues with Liv not wanting to eat what I make so trying to have something she likes in. I hope you and your DH have a nice few days off, nice to stay in. I have Charlie wanting to do something special for his 21 in two years and yep it will go fast. I love your bang the pans on NYE, I too have trouble staying up. Glad that you feel okay with your choice to skip your trip coming up, never an easy choice.

Robo I love your PePe comment, I too have dark hair and feel like that right now. I am hoping this weekend to have the grey wash away!! Your Saturday gathering sounds nice with great company and food. We have made a few masks multiple layers out of a bamboo sheet, very soft and breathable but still working on finding good elastic for around the ears. Have a great family gathering and enjoy making the masks. I hope you and your DH are feeling good. Yes I can't wait for Florida sunshine.

Real Sorry you are still under the weather. I hope your tests come back negative and start feeling better soon. I have a cat in my bedroom right now and he loves to snuggle next to me and it is such a nice feeling, glad Louie is doing that for you. I think the isolation is such a hard part. Enjoy looking at the snow, I think it can be very beautiful  to look at especially on the trees.

Cam Sorry about your mom's friend, it is never easy to lose someone and then from COVID it makes things really hit home. I hope she is doing good.  My step-mother in law just lost her sister to Covid she was in the hospital for something else caught it and didn't make it. This was the first person I knew personally who died. My family loves chili and I use to make it a lot but my two have limited meat so now I am trying it vegeterian with tofu, it is pretty good, but not the same. I love the bird names Harry and Ron, Charlie is going to get a parakeet when we move he loves birds, I am wondering if he will name it (Skeletor- I particualrly liked He Man better)  he is obsessed with that character.

Mac I hope you had a good Taco Bell run yesterday and  the weather is being  good to you!

Charade I hope you found something fun to do instead of cleaning the bathroom. Wow that is a lot of text books for a class. We have to get Liv's soon I am hoping no more than 1 per class, so far she has only had one class that had 2. I love your "clam" LOL!

I want to say a special  hello to the rest of the SANS famiy and I hope everyone is ready for a safe, happy and healthy new year!!!


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> it's getting colder here but at least staying dry for now. We are scheduled for some mixed percipitation later this week. We have been working on the hiccup on our house here. It is slowly working it's way out and should not be a problem to effect our closing date. I already have drivers planned for a certain weekend so keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes on the move hiccup  it is much appreciated.
> 
> Liv started not feelng well after Christmas and has now shared with the rest of us. Believe it is just a cold no symptoms of COVId so just going to go with it. The lines to get the testing and the waiting is so bad here right now.
> 
> We have started more packing it's hard because we still have almost 4 weeks and I need to still cook so trying to figure out what else I can pack. I know it is going to fly by. As of right now we are going to have to leave one of our cars in CT and Brian will fly home a couple of weeks later to get it and drive it to Florida. My father mentioned if I wanted him to drive it but I don't think he liked my itinerary on the way down, we have to drive 55 becuase of the trailer and stop 2 nights so I have a feeling he will rescind but that is fine. The airfare on discount airlines is cheap enough.
> 
> My nephew who is in his early thirties is going to drive one of our cars so he decieded to stay with us for about 10 days and help out then visit his sister in Georgia. He has had a rought life and never really did anything so we are taking him to Universal for an overnight staying CL at RPR. He is so excited and so are we. I just bought my premiere passes at FL resident rate and saved $100.00 per pass.
> 
> I do have a question for those who have stayed at RPR, since they are doing boxed stuff for the CL is there a place on the grounds outside that we could eat. I know Liv is going to have a hard time eating in the lounge? Thanks!
> 
> Schumigirl glad that you got to watch the service and hoped in some ways. I am from a traditional Italian Catholic background and open caskets were normal but I always disliked them .In fact when my mom died I forced a closed casket, the last thing I wanted to do was to sit there for hours and watch her. I do think today it is much more common for closed caskets and less wakes over two days. It is a lot on the family. Dry January sounds like a great way to raise money for charity, good luck with it. Your menu items sound delicious as ever. I hope the weather continues to cooperate for you. Your meme on the towel dispenser in bathrooms had me and Brian in stitiches, boy did that bring back memories.
> 
> Keishashadow love the pic, and defitnely fits in with 2020. Beef stew in the crock pot sounds delicious. I used to make beef stew in the crock pot all the time but I now have 2 who eat less meat in general and I am trying to watch red meat intake it doesn't seem to agree with me. I hope your hand is doing better and heals completely fast. I love salty snacks chips and dip are one of my favorites.
> 
> Lynne I love using the air fryer but unfortunately I am not making as much meat anymore but I am going to try more vegetables with it, I think breaded zuiccini and sweet potato fries are good. I have been having issues with Liv not wanting to eat what I make so trying to have something she likes in. I hope you and your DH have a nice few days off, nice to stay in. I have Charlie wanting to do something special for his 21 in two years and yep it will go fast. I love your bang the pans on NYE, I too have trouble staying up. Glad that you feel okay with your choice to skip your trip coming up, never an easy choice.
> 
> Robo I love your PePe comment, I too have dark hair and feel like that right now. I am hoping this weekend to have the grey wash away!! Your Saturday gathering sounds nice with great company and food. We have made a few masks multiple layers out of a bamboo sheet, very soft and breathable but still working on finding good elastic for around the ears. Have a great family gathering and enjoy making the masks. I hope you and your DH are feeling good. Yes I can't wait for Florida sunshine.
> 
> Real Sorry you are still under the weather. I hope your tests come back negative and start feeling better soon. I have a cat in my bedroom right now and he loves to snuggle next to me and it is such a nice feeling, glad Louie is doing that for you. I think the isolation is such a hard part. Enjoy looking at the snow, I think it can be very beautiful  to look at especially on the trees.
> 
> Cam Sorry about your mom's friend, it is never easy to lose someone and then from COVID it makes things really hit home. I hope she is doing good.  My step-mother in law just lost her sister to Covid she was in the hospital for something else caught it and didn't make it. This was the first person I knew personally who died. My family loves chili and I use to make it a lot but my two have limited meat so now I am trying it vegeterian with tofu, it is pretty good, but not the same. I love the bird names Harry and Ron, Charlie is going to get a parakeet when we move he loves birds, I am wondering if he will name it (Skeletor- I particualrly liked He Man better)  he is obsessed with that character.
> 
> Mac I hope you had a good Taco Bell run yesterday and  the weather is being  good to you!
> 
> Charade I hope you found something fun to do instead of cleaning the bathroom. Wow that is a lot of text books for a class. We have to get Liv's soon I am hoping no more than 1 per class, so far she has only had one class that had 2. I love your "clam" LOL!
> 
> I want to say a special  hello to the rest of the SANS famiy and I hope everyone is ready for a safe, happy and healthy new year!!!



Good to see you bobbie, and thank you again for the lovely message you sent me......  

I`m glad the hitch is being worked out, it will be fine!! But, you won`t settle until it`s fixed properly I imagine.......

You can eat by the pool and there are benches around the outside of the pool area too. Sadly the benches tend to be used by smokers which is unpleasant.

Years ago we sometimes took our breakfast down to eat by the pool and it was so quiet.

There is also a small beach area on the walkway to the parks just along from the boatdock. Sometimes they have seats there, sometimes they don`t. But, kids can sit on the sand. 

Happy New Year to you and your family too.....


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I am very happy to start a 4 day weekend. Work got a little busy after lunch and I ended up staying a little later than planned. 

While I was at lunch I got a call from my mom telling my that my uncle had died. Um....which one? My mother has 5 brothers and 4 sisters. It was the husband of one of her sisters. I may have met him once when I was a little kid. She couldn't remember the exact cause of death, but it wasn't Covid. 

In happier news, I stopped by my favorite ice cream shop today. They are going to be closing for the month of January, so they were trying to sell the remainder of their inventory before they close tonight. Most of the flavors (including my 2 favorites) were already sold out buy the time I got there, and they had only been open for an hour.  They were selling everything for half price, so that helped. I did manage to get 4 pints to take home. 



Robo56 said:


> that’s the one bad thing about having dark brown hair. When the gray starts showing it is extremely obvious.


Yep, that's me too. I often refer to my skunk stripes. 



Realfoodfans said:


> I am improving but advised to stay isolated and resting.





Realfoodfans said:


> Still no Covid test results.


Glad you are starting to feel a little better. Hope you get your results soon. 



schumigirl said:


> All our decorations and trees come down on Saturday.


 I'm ready to take ours down, but dh wants to keep them up a little longer. We finally had to remove one of our lawn decorations because the wind kept knocking it over. 



cam757 said:


> My mom called me last night. She was a upset because she heard that her good friend from her high school days passed yesterday from COVID. She is the first person that my mom knew personally to pass away with it. I think she developed pneumonia while in the hospital. Very sad.


 So sorry to hear about your mom's friend. 



cam757 said:


> Probably will do chili for dinner since I have some ground beef defrosted.


 We are having chili tonight too. 



bobbie68 said:


> Liv started not feelng well after Christmas and has now shared with the rest of us. Believe it is just a cold no symptoms of COVId so just going to go with it. The lines to get the testing and the waiting is so bad here right now.


 Hope everyone is feeling better soon. 
Good luck with all of the packing. The worst part of moving in my opinion. We once paid our movers to do our packing. 



bobbie68 said:


> Charade I hope you found something fun to do instead of cleaning the bathroom. Wow that is a lot of text books for a class.


 Noting fun, but I did do some stuff that was better than cleaning a bathroom.
The class that requires 6 books is a 400 level research class. In total she needs around 19 books for  her 5 classes. Thankfully most are not actual text books, so not super expensive, but they do add up.  I have been looking for the lowest prices I can get. Some will be rentals, other are purchased used. I think there are only 2 that will be purchased new. 

I think it time to start the chili.


----------



## Lynne G

Bobbie, nice to hear from you again.  Sounds like the move is getting closer and closer.  Yeah, times do fly.

Cam, I am so sorry to hear of passing of mom’s friend passing. So many have lost lives from the virus.  Sending my sympathy to the family and friends.

Went to the little zoo for a stroll today.  Was crowded, as all kids out of schools this week.  We were perfect, as no wait to get in, and we saw lines where we had went earlier when there was none.  Always a nice place to stroll.  Just some fun pictures, first of this cat, who I guess got disturbed from her heat lamp snooze:


Name is Luna, and such a beautiful animal.

Keepers of the otters were there, telling about the 2 otters at the zoo, and answering questions.  I have better pictures of them from the summer, but here’s the one from today:


And a pacing cheetah that is also the other beautiful cat:

His name is Diego, and he and Luna’s offspring left this summer to other zoos.  They had 3, two males and a female.

Chili sounds good Charade.  Made a chicken stir fry, with only some butter added.  Little one and DH both have upset tummies, so bland meal was our dinner.  So sorry to hear of relative’s death.  Sending sympathy to his family and friends.

And so, with all just chilling tonight, I am hoping older one and I do not get upset tummies too.

And was a blustery cool feeling day. Started with some sun, then overcast the rest of the day. That wind was cool enough, made it feel even colder. Little one put the high heat on in the car when we left the zoo. Neither of us remembered gloves. Hats, yes we did.

Last day of the year, and little one wants to stroll in the mall.  I guess.  We need nada, but always nice to walk inside where warm.  And did a Target run today, and Valentines Day decor everywhere, Christmas stuff, decimated and less than an aisle of stuff left. Did find a few things at good prices.  Went in there to buy more tea bags.  Yeah, like I never seem to get out of there without  other things in the bag than I went in there for.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, for Charade, Cam and many other working homies:


----------



## Monykalyn

Greetings and well wishes and hugs to those that need them! December-February are harder currently (stupid virus) as this is when our nursing homes tend to see more passings. 3 more this week in one place (none covid related).



keishashadow said:


> Nice, we watched the new Wonder Woman movie. A long one it was. Will file that under if you can’t say anything nice.





schumigirl said:


> We lasted about 8 minutes with Wonder Woman......


 well the best of the whole movie was the beginning..,


keishashadow said:


> edited for privacy but it says: weirdest year ever, blessings from the x family


 love it! Got to have a sense of humor! 


Real food fans said:


> Still no Covid test results. Kev chased it up and they said they are so overwhelmed they will not investigate until day 6 (Friday). Seems ridiculous to me as if there are positive results anyone you’d seen will have been all over the place by then!


 hope you feel better soon!


Lynne G said:


> Name is Luna, and such a beautiful animal.


Pretty! We give a family zoo membership every year to a sister in law and her family for Christmas . They use it a lot - young family, and nice to give a gift that not only is used but also supports the zoo. And the Saint Louis Zoo is free to enter (some charges for some exhibits) so it helps to have the memberships.

Will have to do a small bit of work tomorrow but then off till Monday. Oldest flies back to Seattle on Friday. Middle is trying to convince us she doesn’t wasn’t to return to Florida alone (and I’ve just happen to have scheduled myself off for a long weekend when she is set to fly back, hubs has voucher he needs to use up for airline, andthe new Dockside Inn has some super rates right now for APs...  ). She has to take a covid test before she can get her room key activated, and I think she’s nervous about doing that alone- we were with her in August when she did it

Got my first dose of Moderna vaccine today at one of my nursing homes. Residents and staff lined up to get it. Super sore arm.  Mild headache and starting in tiredness and sore throat.  Tea and tucked myself into bed.  Trying to not break down and take ibuprofen (arm is SORE - way way more than flu shot although shot itself I felt absolutely nothing!) to let the immune system rev up and do its thing, but not sure I’m gonna be able to sleep otherwise.

 Snow today. Maybe 1/2-3/4 inch on surfaces? Had to finally shoo chickens into coop and close it as the feathered feet ones had no clue what to do, and didn’t seem to mind the snow.  Dog loves it- toss snowballs he catches, the snow disintegrates and he looks comically all over for it.

Ready for 2021!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. I am very happy to start a 4 day weekend. Work got a little busy after lunch and I ended up staying a little later than planned.
> 
> While I was at lunch I got a call from my mom telling my that my uncle had died. Um....which one? My mother has 5 brothers and 4 sisters. It was the husband of one of her sisters. I may have met him once when I was a little kid. She couldn't remember the exact cause of death, but it wasn't Covid.
> 
> In happier news, I stopped by my favorite ice cream shop today. They are going to be closing for the month of January, so they were trying to sell the remainder of their inventory before they close tonight. Most of the flavors (including my 2 favorites) were already sold out buy the time I got there, and they had only been open for an hour.  They were selling everything for half price, so that helped. I did manage to get 4 pints to take home.
> 
> Yep, that's me too. I often refer to my skunk stripes.
> 
> 
> Glad you are starting to feel a little better. Hope you get your results soon.
> 
> I'm ready to take ours down, but dh wants to keep them up a little longer. We finally had to remove one of our lawn decorations because the wind kept knocking it over.
> 
> So sorry to hear about your mom's friend.
> 
> We are having chili tonight too.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling better soon.
> Good luck with all of the packing. The worst part of moving in my opinion. We once paid our movers to do our packing.
> 
> Noting fun, but I did do some stuff that was better than cleaning a bathroom.
> The class that requires 6 books is a 400 level research class. In total she needs around 19 books for  her 5 classes. Thankfully most are not actual text books, so not super expensive, but they do add up.  I have been looking for the lowest prices I can get. Some will be rentals, other are purchased used. I think there are only 2 that will be purchased new.
> 
> I think it time to start the chili.




Charade, so sorry to hear of your uncle`s death. This time of year is always hard to lose someone, your poor aunt. 

Nice find on the ice cream. Always nice to have in the freezers. 

I admit to not minding packing to move, and we have moved a lot over the years. Once or twice when the move was through the business, movers were paid to do the packing and that meant everything.....I did say I`d do our clothes as I didn`t fancy them doing that. But, they always did a good job.





Monykalyn said:


> Greetings and well wishes and hugs to those that need them! December-February are harder currently (stupid virus) as this is when our nursing homes tend to see more passings. 3 more this week in one place (none covid related).
> 
> 
> well the best of the whole movie was the beginning..,
> love it! Got to have a sense of humor!
> hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Pretty! We give a family zoo membership every year to a sister in law and her family for Christmas . They use it a lot - young family, and nice to give a gift that not only is used but also supports the zoo. And the Saint Louis Zoo is free to enter (some charges for some exhibits) so it helps to have the memberships.
> 
> Will have to do a small bit of work tomorrow but then off till Monday. Oldest flies back to Seattle on Friday. Middle is trying to convince us she doesn’t wasn’t to return to Florida alone (and I’ve just happen to have scheduled myself off for a long weekend when she is set to fly back, hubs has voucher he needs to use up for airline, andthe new Dockside Inn has some super rates right now for APs...  ). She has to take a covid test before she can get her room key activated, and I think she’s nervous about doing that alone- we were with her in August when she did it
> 
> Got my first dose of Moderna vaccine today at one of my nursing homes. Residents and staff lined up to get it. Super sore arm.  Mild headache and starting in tiredness and sore throat.  Tea and tucked myself into bed.  Trying to not break down and take ibuprofen (arm is SORE - way way more than flu shot although shot itself I felt absolutely nothing!) to let the immune system rev up and do its thing, but not sure I’m gonna be able to sleep otherwise.
> 
> Snow today. Maybe 1/2-3/4 inch on surfaces? Had to finally shoo chickens into coop and close it as the feathered feet ones had no clue what to do, and didn’t seem to mind the snow.  Dog loves it- toss snowballs he catches, the snow disintegrates and he looks comically all over for it.
> 
> Ready for 2021!



Good to see you Monyk.......hope you feel better soon after the vaccine.....and nice you have a trip in the near future.....let us know how Dockside is.......




Last Day of December, New Year`s Eve........last day of this darn year! Finally......I think it`s correct we have some way to go before this is all over, but the vaccine is a game changer for sure. 

A couple more jobs to do this morning around the home for New Years and then a quiet movie afternoon I think. Like everyone else, not a single plan tonight, except watch midnight come around and open a nice bottle of champagne to welcome 2021 in......then bed......lol.......

Dinner is takeout tonight, not sure if it`ll be pizza or Indian, we`ll decide later I think......have to have bacon for breakfast first and grilled turkey, brie and cranberry for lunch, I have some salad ingredients so might rustle up a salad too.

Have a good New Year`s Eve........looks like a very beautiful day ahead here......

































​


----------



## mckennarose

Good Morning and Happy New Year's Eve!  Like most, we'll also be celebrating at home... probably in pj's.  Who am I kidding?!  I'll be fast asleep by midnight! LOL!


----------



## Lynne G

McK, I may be joining you in nap land.  But hoping to be awake around midnight.  

On recommendation, I bought a lemon liquor, put it in the freezer for some time, had a taste last night. Quite a nice, almost sweet after dinner sip. May do that again tonight. Only need a small glass of it. I have these dainty pink liquor glasses from my great grandma. I may take one out and raise a pinky while sipping to ring the new year in.

Last day is a Thursday, and is totally a thirsty one, as drink was on mind, and staying not thirsty is a good thing.

Was looking forward to that WW movie.  Good thing I can view it in my device, so I can see me fast forwarding given the long time run it is said to have.  2 hours is a long time to keep me interested, LoL.

MonyK, hope your reactions to that shot go away fast.  Yeah, our dogs, all 3 loved the snow.  Have not heard our neighbor chickens lately.  I wonder if they are still there, though it has been a cold rainy, and cool these last couple of weeks.  

And my most usual drink this choice is in my cup today.  Tea.  If  you guessed that, you’re right.  

Thus, may all have this totally terrific Thirsty end of year Thursday.

Pink:



Yay! 

Hey homies, good morning.  And ours has been a rainy one.  Roads sound wet.  Ack.

 Hey, hope this finds all the homies well. Well wishes to Julie and MonyK, and any other homie not feeling the best.


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> On recommendation, I bought a lemon liquor, put it in the freezer for some time, had a taste last night. Quite a nice, almost sweet after dinner sip.


Limoncello?  I LOVE Limoncello and usually make it, but I didn't make any this Christmas.   We keep it in the freezer too!


Lynne G said:


> I have these dainty pink liquor glasses from my great grandma. I may take one out and raise a pinky while sipping to ring the new year in.


Sounds like a great plan!  Sip some for me!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, a brand of limoncello, McK.  Neat, you make it.  I do like it.  And will certainly take a sip for you.  One of those days if you’d like a meet up, just let me know.  I’m around the area many a weekend.  

And so, older one thinks since we had a Christmas Eve Chinese dinner, we should have one this Eve.  I guess.   At least the rain seems to have taken a break for now.


----------



## schumigirl

You can make fabulous cocktails with limoncello too......I don‘t like the real limoncello straight, haven’t tried the other versions of it. 

Raspberry limoncello prosecco, a sharp Lemontini and the devils punch which is quite like a margarita to name but a few drinks we’ve tried.




My guys have just left to go get our pizza take out.......I am starving as I didn’t nibble the afternoon away, and sipping on a prosecco as we wait for them to get back.

It is freezing here tonight......possible wintry showers later. Glad we have nowhere to go.

Will be a strange New Year’s Eve this year. Some FaceTime and txts order of the evening.

Just over five hours till midnight for us......


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Yep, a brand of limoncello, McK. Neat, you make it. I do like it. And will certainly take a sip for you


Yum.... take 2 sips for me then!  It's actually easy to make, it just takes time to brew/steep or whatever the word is!  The next time I make it I'll have to set aside a bottle for you.


Lynne G said:


> One of those days if you’d like a meet up, just let me know. I’m around the area many a weekend.


I have an email in to my rheumatologist about the vaccine, so hopefully I can get it soon and get back to normal things, like visiting people!   I'll tell you what.... if the baby Pens have games open to the public we can go together when they play the baby Flyers!  Or meet halfway in Allentown for a game!  I'd be too afraid for a big Pens vs. big Flyers game in Philly since I'll be in my Penguin's gear.... I've seen what happened when the Eagles won the Super Bowl!  LOL!  
Funny story.... we met some wonderful people from Hawaii at Disney in 2018 and were talking about sports while waiting for the fireworks in MK one night.  When they found out we were from PA and my son in law was an Eagles fan, the one guy said "you Philly fans are nuts!"  LOL!  This was after they won the Super Bowl and the chaos that ensued.  They also couldn't believe that we needed to turn the heat on in the winter.  One of them asked us if we had a "what do you call them?  A chimney?"  I lost it!  Poor guy never saw snow!  He also asked what we did with the snow when we shovel it.  Um.... just put it on top of other snow.  As long as it wasn't in front of the car, we're good.  They were super sweet people and we exchanged numbers, they even invited us to stay with them in Hawaii!


Lynne G said:


> And so, older one thinks since we had a Christmas Eve Chinese dinner, we should have one this Eve. I guess. At least the rain seems to have taken a break for now.


We're having lobster tail and steak.  And one of my dd's boyfriends just told me they may be stopping by tomorrow so I have to find something in the freezer to make.


schumigirl said:


> You can make fabulous cocktails with limoncello too......I don‘t like the real limoncello straight, haven’t tried the other versions of it.


I don't like store bought Limoncello straight, but I do drink mine straight.  We keep it in the freezer so it's nice and cold.  I wish I had some now!  We make it for gifts for Christmas usually, but this year was weird and I didn't even think of making it.


schumigirl said:


> Raspberry limoncello prosecco, a sharp Lemontini and the devils punch which is quite like a margarita to name but a few drinks we’ve tried.


Oooh, yum!  When I give it as a gift, I also include a bottle of Prosecco and a recipe for Bacio Di Limone: Lemon Kiss.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Happy NYE all.  Thank you for all your good wishes.  We really enjoyed our fillet steaks - I did dauphinois potatoes and salad but just a small amount for me.  I declined dessert which was a Buche Du Noel Em had bought.  Only drink for me currently lime and soda water (club soda)  lots of ice.  Limoncello often given after dinner in Italy but not one I would choose.

Currently watching Die Hard but doubt we will make midnight.  

So I will send you all every bit of hope and positivity that 2021 will be a better year and we never have to be isolated from those we love again.


----------



## schumigirl

Another stop off to say hello.......

About an hour and a half till midnight here......I think I may manage to keep my eyes open long enough. We`re watching a so called scary movie on Netflix, that`s just not doing the trick. Will find something else.....

Champagne is chilling for midnight when we all want to kick 2020`s butt right out the door..... 

I can hear fireworks going off in the distance, they`ve been going since around 7pm on and off........they usually stop around 12.30am on the button. They don`t disturb us as they are always far enough away.

So, have a very Happy New Year I hope 2021 bring us a much better year than 2020 did.......and slightly Scottish........Happy Hogmany and hope you have a Guid new year.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, kids went out to pick up, we are having a Chinese dinner this Eve.

If I don’t stay up late enough,

 To all the homies.

And thank you Schumi for your new year wishes.  May happiness and health be yours and Tom‘s in 2021.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Happy New Year SANS fam! Wishing you all many blessings and hoping for a new year filled with much love, family, friends, laughter, and getting back normal and appreciating what a gift that truly is.


----------



## Charade67

Less than 2 hours left of 2020. Yay! Crazy weather today.It was in the low 60s. It will be cold and rainy tomorrow, but back in the 60s on Saturday. 

Went to see Wonder Woman today. So, it won't be winning any Oscars, but we enjoyed it. It was a nice distraction. 

I have made the decision that I will be spending my holiday bonus on something for myself.  Dh is planning on spending a lot of money on something for himself. Something I don't think he really needs, but whatever.  I haven't decided on what to spend it on yet. Maybe I will save up for a quick trip to Universal later this year. 



Lynne G said:


> Went to the little zoo for a stroll today. Was crowded, as all kids out of schools this week. We were perfect, as no wait to get in, and we saw lines where we had went earlier when there was none. Always a nice place to stroll. Just some fun pictures, first of this cat, who I guess got disturbed from her heat lamp snooze:


Nice pics. As always, I really like the ones of the big cats. 



Monykalyn said:


> Middle is trying to convince us she doesn’t wasn’t to return to Florida alone (and I’ve just happen to have scheduled myself off for a long weekend when she is set to fly back, hubs has voucher he needs to use up for airline, andthe new Dockside Inn has some super rates right now for APs...


Sounds like you don't need much convincing. A long weekend in FL  would be nice right now. 



mckennarose said:


> Good Morning and Happy New Year's Eve!  Like most, we'll also be celebrating at home... probably in pj's.  Who am I kidding?!  I'll be fast asleep by midnight! LOL!


I slept in late today, so I will probably be able to stay up till midnight.  I'm already in my pajamas though.



Lynne G said:


> Was looking forward to that WW movie. Good thing I can view it in my device, so I can see me fast forwarding given the long time run it is said to have. 2 hours is a long time to keep me interested, LoL.


 Keep watching after the credits start. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Currently watching Die Hard but doubt we will make midnight.


 I came home the other day and dh was watching Die Hard. (I've never seen it.) I did not recognize Alan Rickman at all. 



schumigirl said:


> I can hear fireworks going off in the distance, they`ve been going since around 7pm


 I heard some around 7:30, but have not heard any since. I expect them to start again at midnight. 

The discussion of limoncello  reminds me of a dream I had the other night. I think most of you know that I don't drink alcohol. Well, I dreamed that dh and I were at a bar and I decided to order a drink. I had something that was a little larger than a shot glass and had a lemon-lime flavor. I actually had 2 of the drinks.  I took a sip of the first one and immediately felt buzzed. I was concerned because I  needed to drive home. Despite feeling buzzed, I managed to finish the first drink, but left the other on the bar. Then I asked the bartender for a glass of water,  Such a bizarre dream even for me. I wonder why my subconscious decided I needed a drink. 

There must not be any football on tonight.  Dh has turned on the Twilight Zone. Guess we will be ringing in the new year with a Twilight Zone marathon.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, after a couple of those TZ shows, had to turn in something else, Charade. 

Fireworks have been setting off since after dark. Funny, though, after fire whistle that went off a little awhile ago, no fireworks heard. Did hear neighbor kids banging their pots at 9 tonight. Guess they allowed kids to celebrate early and get them to bed shortly thereafter.

My kids, playing online whatever game.  Sometimes I comment on game, mostly don’t care.  Though I get a mom, they can hear you.  Not my fault you have headphones that have a microphone.  

Fading fast, and dinner was really good.  We think one of the best meals from the place we always order from. And, leftovers, so I can see for brunch tomorrow.  

Was going to take a peak at the NYC entertainment, but could care less about more than a few of the singers they were listing as performing.  May turn it on just to see ball go down.  

Rainy day for us tomorrow.  Oh well, still better than snow.


----------



## Lynne G

Nope, the fireworks are starting again.


----------



## Lynne G

Wow the amount of fireworks I heard as the clock stuck 12.  And they are still continuing.

We’re out banging our pots but the noise from those fireworks are louder.

Woot! It’s 2021 here.


----------



## Charade67

I was expecting to hear fireworks, but so far, nothing.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, back inside, and I think the fireworks have mostly stopped.  Both kids are still gaming.  I’m going to .  

Have a good night and a deep healthy sleep, and thank goodness, it’s a Friday.



Double woot for that thought.  Woot!  Woot!


----------



## Robo56

Happy New Year Sans family


----------



## Charade67

The year is only 30 minutes old and I am already worried about something. As soon as the clock struck 12 a friend posted that she is engaged. This is the friend who lost her husband about 6 years ago. She was engaged last year, but that guy turned out to be a two timing, lying, jerk. I’ve met the new guy, and while he seems nice enough, I worry that my friend is rushing into this. They have only been dating since September or October.  I really want to be happy for her, but I also don’t want her to get hurt again.  There’s nothing I can do except hope and pray that this guy is the right one for her.


----------



## schumigirl

​*I do hope everyone does have a Happy new Year. 



mac, since she started this thread in April 11, 2004 has always welcomed everyone on it as family and she never misses giving someone a welcome when they do join....this is her thread and we all love the way she makes this thread a nice, happy place to post. Her one rule is "play nice" *
*
Back in 2004 there was MACRAVEN, KEISHASHADOW and DAMO who started the thread along with KEW80.  The thread built and built on folks posting.....something about nothing.......

And this year she asked me if I would help and list some of the folks that used to post. And we do miss their posts.......
*


*KY07*
*

KOGO SHUKO


BETHANY10*


*CIELEI*
*

GONDMAY9


GOOFYFIGMENT


AGAVEGIRL1*


*MAD HATTERED*
*

TINYDANCER09


SHARKYGODDESS


TINK20*


*KSTARFISH82*
*

TGRGRL


RAPSTAR


KIVARA

*
*KOHLBY*


*TLINUS*
*

CKMILES


MIKKIMUS


BUCKEEV


TINKERTUDE

*
*YANKEEPENNY*


*POOHISHOME*
*

DISXUNI


PATTYW

*
*SUEM


CIRCELLI*
*

MINNIEJACK


RVGAL


BUBBA`S MOM*


*LAURABEARZ*
*

CDN FRIENDS OF POOH


NIKKI ANDIOKNO


THE DARK MARAUDER*



*To name but a few. Some were regular posters and some only posted occasionally or for a short time.......all were made welcome. We can`t name them all as there really were so many who made this thread what it is now. *
*
And we have a couple who are still here and do post when they can......WORFIEDOODLES who was another very early poster on this thread, TINK1957 and DAMO........we love to see you post on the San thread.......*

*Folks are busy, and some drift away between trips or life changes.......*
*
Whatever your reason....you`ll always get a welcome back from our proud redhead leader......macraven. 

And on a personal note on this post, macraven is indeed the Queen of this thread and I thank her for her efforts on the boards, and this SAN thread which has ran for such a long time after she initiated it way back when, with so many that have been part of it over the years and long may it continue to run........
*
*Also as we enter a New Year, I`d also like to thank macraven for doing such an amazing job as a moderator too.....she does a fabulous job keeping the Universal boards running smoothly. Thank you mac..........*












​


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> The year is only 30 minutes old and I am already worried about something. As soon as the clock struck 12 a friend posted that she is engaged. This is the friend who lost her husband about 6 years ago. She was engaged last year, but that guy turned out to be a two timing, lying, jerk. I’ve met the new guy, and while he seems nice enough, I worry that my friend is rushing into this. They have only been dating since September or October.  I really want to be happy for her, but I also don’t want her to get hurt again.  There’s nothing I can do except hope and pray that this guy is the right one for her.



Yes, Alan Rickman did look very different in that movie. It was his first break in America and what a hit movie to debut in and be part of. 

Your friend might be fine. Tom and I worked in the same place but it was a huge place of around 5 sq miles with many different departments and thousands of employees, so we never came into contact until I moved departments. I saw him walking out my building one day, he turned and looked. I asked a male colleague who was a good friend who he was and then said that`s who I`m going to marry.....lol....I didn`t tell him that till later.....

We started talking and within a very short time, I had sold my home and moved in with him, months later we got engaged then married, had Kyle and 30 years later we are more together than ever. It was less than two weeks till I moved in. I knew he was the one I was meant to marry, and he felt the same.

I`m sure a few folks at the time raised an eyebrow at the speed of it, but it can work out. So, fingers crossed your friend has found the "one" this time. And you can be there for her if she needs you. It`s always good to know you have friends and who they are.......



We have rain pouring down this morning and still chilly outside, no going out today. 

Stayed up till around 2.30am chatting on Facetime to several friends who were all still up rather unusually, eventually I was shattered. 

Enjoyed bacon for breakfast with croissants and chateaubriand for dinner later.....au gratin potatoes and some veg to go with it. I`ve made a flourless chocolate cake and apple crumble, have clotted cream and will make custard as a choice. 

And Dry January has started.......we did have champagne at midnight last night.....we decided that was allowed, almost essential to kick out 2020. Kyle says he`s going to put a lock on the place we keep our wine.....just in case.....lol......no need. It`ll be fine. 














And once January is over...........














Have a wonderful New Year`s Day


​


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, I hope he turns out to be a good guy for her.  Speed is not always a negative.  Many have taken years to get married, only to break up a short time later.  I hope she knows when it’s the right one again. 

Ah yes, woke up around 5:30, only to hear little one chatting with her friends.  What?  Oh, we have been watching a movie together.  Guess I should get to bed soon.  Ya think?  To be young.  And so, you can tell, neither of my kids are early bird risers.

Rainy day for us too, Schumi. I think many start the new year dry. Hope your tea was hot, as sipping mine now. House is quiet and light out, but no sun streaming into window.

Keisha, agreed, Mac has made this SANS thread one of welcome.

And thus, a morning it is.  So to all the homies, say it Snoopy:



Woot! That fabulous Friday is here to start the new year right. Weekend to follow. Woot! And so a whopping wonderful weekend homies.

And I could use some more tea.  Later homies.  And welcome to 2021.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Charade, I hope he turns out to be a good guy for her.  Speed is not always a negative.  Many have taken years to get married, only to break up a short time later.  I hope she knows when it’s the right one again.
> 
> Ah yes, woke up around 5:30, only to hear little one chatting with her friends.  What?  Oh, we have been watching a movie together.  Guess I should get to bed soon.  Ya think?  To be young.  And so, you can tell, neither of my kids are early bird risers.
> 
> Rainy day for us too, Schumi. I think many start the new year dry. Hope your tea was hot, as sipping mine now. House is quiet and light out, but no sun streaming into window.
> 
> Keisha, agreed, Mac has made this SANS thread one of welcome.
> 
> And I could use some more tea.  Later homies.  And welcome to 2021.



Did I miss a Keisha post Lynne????

Oh I don`t think I`m unique in doing Dry January Lynne......there are loads of folks I know doing it, and when you look at the website there are thousands of folks signed up for it across the UK alone.......all the better for charities. Enjoy that tea......I`ve had some ginger tea early before breakfast tea.





And it`s still heaving down with rain here.......each time you think it won`t get heavier....it does.

Spent most of the morning chatting to friends on Facetime......everyone is feeling not being able to get together this year now. But, we`re all being sensible......I think we`ve all avoided doing any outings unless essential.......I don`t mind as I`m not a fan of visiting malls or shopping anyway.

Doing a mid afternoon dinner almost like Christmas again today......we all liked eating like that now and again. Snacks later.......

The fillet looks an absolute treat.........I love chateaubriand.......just hope I cook it properly! Should be fine......


----------



## Lynne G

Oops, though Keisha does post, think I meant you Schumi.  Put that into, I may need more sleep.  

Ooh Charade, those TW shows are still on.  Fun to see those from the 1960’s.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Oops, though Keisha does post, think I meant you Schumi.  Put that into, I may need more sleep.
> 
> Ooh Charade, those TW shows are still on.  Fun to see those from the 1960’s.



I think New Years Day, we`re all allowed a tired moment ......I`ve had a few myself today...... 






Chateaubriand was delicious.....I let Tom cook it.....so if it went wrong and was overcooked, I could blame him, but it was amazing. Kyle and gf having fillet steaks said they were perfect too........we enjoyed Scottish hand dived scallops as an appetiser, served in shells, it looked really pretty. I served 3 scallops each, but they were huge....2 would have been plenty. But, 3 looks better aesthetically.

Will be a few hours before we have dessert........

I made up a pitcher of non alcoholic punch and it was lovely....time to play sloths along the sofas now........food coma time........

Tomorrow..........










​


----------



## macraven

Thanks Schumi for doing the annual list

been sick in bed few days this week and headache is lifting

took a few days off from the Dis

Reading up now on how all are

  to all the homies!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, another sick bay house.  Mac, sending you mummy dust filled with well wishes and hope headache is gone now, and feeling better.  It’s that time of year, take care.  

Well, have one kid up. He’s always so pleasant, when he gets up. Leftovers are the meal. And more tea.

Not much to do this Friday, but nice to enjoy another day to relax.

May this Most Excellent Friday bring your 2021 year be in great health and much reasons to be happy.  And hope to say hello to all those who will be enjoying HHN this year.  Hugs to all.  Welcome to a new year.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Thanks Schumi for doing the annual list
> 
> been sick in bed few days this week and headache is lifting
> 
> took a few days off from the Dis
> 
> Reading up now on how all are
> 
> to all the homies!



No problem.....it was fun looking back through a whole load of posts....so many things I`d forgotten about. 

Glad to see you feel a bit better and posting.......take it easy though.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I am already planning on a nap sometime this afternoon. I woke up around 4:30 to the sound of B coughing. I gave her some orange juice and Vicks vaporub. I am really hoping it's just her allergies acting up - she always coughs a lot when her allergies kick in - or, at the worst it's just a cold. 



schumigirl said:


> Your friend might be fine.





schumigirl said:


> So, fingers crossed your friend has found the "one" this time. And you can be there for her if she needs you. It`s always good to know you have friends and who they are.......





Lynne G said:


> Charade, I hope he turns out to be a good guy for her. Speed is not always a negative. Many have taken years to get married, only to break up a short time later. I hope she knows when it’s the right one again.


Thanks for the words of encouragement.  I worry about her because she was still hurting from the death of her husband when she got involved with the last guy.  She was so certain that he was "the one". Thankfully she discovered his true nature before they got married. I never met the guy, but my friend later told me things about him that were huge red flags. She was just too emotionally involved to see them at the time.  I briefly met the new guy when we visited Georgia last month. He seemed nice enough although a bit on the quiet side. That's okay though since my friend is not a quiet person.  Now that I know what I know about the last guy I can see huge differences in the way each one has treated her. New guy is so much better, so I really do hope he is the right person for her. I just don't want to see her get hurt again.



Lynne G said:


> Ooh Charade, those TW shows are still on. Fun to see those from the 1960’s.


 We were watching on Hulu last night. I think they have all of the sessions available. 



macraven said:


> been sick in bed few days this week and headache is lifting


Sorry to hear that you haven't been well.  Prayers for speedy recovery. 

I think we may go dishwasher shopping today. We got our stimulus money deposited today.. I was not expecting to receive it that quickly.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@macraven so sorry to hear you are not well.  Hope you get rest and improvement continues.  Can’t believe we rang about the Covid results today and they’ve now raised as an “investigation”.  Could not access any information and we have to give them 72 hours to come back on where the heck it is!  Anything I eat or drink is literally leaving my body within minutes so still quite shattered.
I had a bacon sandwich this morning and we are having a seafood platter this evening.  
We have taken down about half of the decorations and will finish the rest tomorrow.

We have enjoyed watching a repeat programme of 100 best UK walks.  We like that we can say “been there done that” and have added a few to our travel list when that can resume!

Sorry I’ve nothing “exciting” to write but hope we go on into the year happier and healthier x


----------



## macraven

Hope you feel better Julie


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, another sick bay gone, hope B is only having an allergy reaction and she feels much better today.  

On a good note, little one is now up.  Don’t think anyone is doing much today.  Lots of emails saying we are open.  I am sure you are.  Thinking only more coffee pods needed.  Will see what the only open big box store says on the price.  Little one is picky about which pods we buy.  May get her out if I suggest a hopefully open Starbucks run.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Julie, sending many hugs and well wishes you get better fast.  Yeah, the testing here seems to be everywhere now.  Have not heard the latest on result times.  Hope you are negative, and whatever is ailing you, gets fixed and gone pronto.  Hug that Louie for me.  Such a cute dog.


----------



## keishashadow

I’m late to the partee

Received the news I’ve been dreading, my mom‘S test on 12/24 came back positive. She was asymptomatic until yesterday. Still quarantining in place.  One of the strongest women I’ve ever known, she will Fight the good fight


cam757 said:


> My mom called me last night. She was a upset because she heard that her good friend from her high school days passed yesterday from COVID. She is the first person that my mom knew personally to pass away with it. I think she developed pneumonia while in the hospital. Very sad.


Sorry for your loss 


bobbie68 said:


> Liv started not feelng well after Christmas and has now shared with the rest of us. Believe it is just a cold no symptoms of COVId so just going to go with it. The lines to get the testing and the waiting is so bad here right now.


Somebody sneezes and it’s natural to think what if...Hoping ur bug moves on soon


Monykalyn said:


> Got my first dose of Moderna vaccine today at one of my nursing homes. Residents and staff lined up to get it.


I’m sure they would be eager. Many here not going to start till mid month or later. Distribution methodology  left up to individual states is so ineffective


mckennarose said:


> Poor guy never saw snow! He also asked what we did with the snow when we shovel it. Um.... just put it on top of other snow. As long as it wasn't in front of the car, we're good. They were super sweet people and we exchanged numbers, they even invited us to stay with them in Hawaii!


He must not have ventured to the volcanic sites, there is snow. Struck me funny to See snow in a drive under an hour from lush, tropical land.

Most islanders seemed very welcoming to tourists, lovely attitudes all around. Not to be cynical, it is their Major economy but, they do genuinely love & revere their land and seem to take great delight showing it off to visitors...as long as the respect goes both ways. 

Not so much now tho, can’t blame them for putting in strict measures as to visitors. Had hoped to go back this year. Now, tabling it Despite the cheap airfare


Charade67 said:


> have made the decision that I will be spending my holiday bonus on something for myself. Dh is planning on spending a lot of money on something for himself. Something I don't think he really needs, but whatever. I haven't decided on what to spend it on yet. Maybe I will save up for a quick trip to Universal later this year.


Good for you, hope ur DD gets well soon


schumigirl said:


> And on a personal note on this post, macraven is indeed the Queen of this thread and I thank her for her efforts on the boards, and this SAN thread which has ran for such a long time after she initiated it way back when, with so many that have been part of it over the years and long may it continue to run........


What a lovely post. Hmm I’ve always thought of Mac as our fearless leader , keeper of the HHN flame, troll slayer & Friend to all.

Queen, hmmm...naw, even better, I Hereby pass my Empress tiara. No give backs sis lol


Lynne G said:


> Oops, though Keisha does post, think I meant you Schumi.  Put that into, I may need more sleep.
> 
> Ooh Charade, those TW shows are still on.  Fun to see those from the 1960’s.


u just read my mind. Lol


macraven said:


> Thanks Schumi for doing the annual list
> 
> been sick in bed few days this week and headache is lifting
> 
> took a few days off from the Dis
> 
> Reading up now on how all are
> 
> to all the homies!


Um, there’s an annual list? Who knew?  I gotta quit indulging in NYE it seems - toot-toot  be well my friend, sunny days are just ahead!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I’m late to the parteeView attachment 547476
> View attachment 547477
> Received the news I’ve been dreading, my mom‘S test on 12/24 came back positive. She was asymptomatic until yesterday. Still quarantining in place.  One of the strongest women I’ve ever known, she will Fight the good fight
> 
> Sorry for your loss
> 
> Somebody sneezes and it’s natural to think what if...Hoping ur bug moves on soon
> 
> I’m sure they would be eager. Many here not going to start till mid month or later. Distribution methodology  left up to individual states is so ineffective
> 
> He must not have ventured to the volcanic sites, there is snow. Struck me funny to See snow in a drive under an hour from lush, tropical land.
> 
> Most islanders seemed very welcoming to tourists, lovely attitudes all around. Not to be cynical, it is their Major economy but, they do genuinely love & revere their land and seem to take great delight showing it off to visitors...as long as the respect goes both ways.
> 
> Not so much now tho, can’t blame them for putting in strict measures as to visitors. Had hoped to go back this year. Now, tabling it Despite the cheap airfare
> 
> Good for you, hope ur DD gets well soon
> 
> What a lovely post. Hmm I’ve always thought of Mac as our fearless leader , keeper of the HHN flame, troll slayer & Friend to all.
> 
> Queen, hmmm...naw, even better, I Hereby pass my Empress tiara. No give backs sis lol
> 
> u just read my mind. Lol
> 
> Um, there’s an annual list? Who knew?  I gotta quit indulging in NYE it seems - toot-toot  be well my friend, sunny days are just ahead!



Your mum is an incredibly strong woman....she`ll get through this too......

Empress.....hmmm.....I forgot about that.....Empress Keisha......I think you beat my title of Her Ladyship.......

Thank you.....I think most folks recognise mac as our fearless leader and Queen of the thread........I love the keeper of the HHN flame and the other titles too.....


----------



## cam757

Happy New Year SANs peeps! I hope the new year has started off amazing for everyone. 

Thanks for your kind words about the loss of my mom's friend. 

I went to bed a little early last night. I think I am getting a cold...at least I hope that is all it is.  I have had a weird cough and been a bit achy, but no loss of taste or smell so I am hoping for the best but staying home. DS has a sore throat so I think it may just be a run-of-the-mill cold.  I was awakened at midnight by the sound of fireworks at midnight.  It did not last too long but it was nice to see the New Year come in. I hope and pray the new year is better for us all. 

My dad's family usually has a family reunion the 1st day of January but we had to cancel it this year due to the pandemic.  I think it is the first time in 60 or 70 years they have have not had it.  The numbers have dwindled since my grandmother and all her siblings have passed, so I don't know how much longer it will go on but it was nice to see family that we normally would not see during the year. Hopefully, we can get together next Jan. 1.

We will have our traditional New Year's Day dinner for "good luck and prosperity".  A pork loin, collards, black eye peas and corn bread. I will probably make a chocolate chess pie since the one I made for Christmas dinner did not turn out. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Good afternoon all. Still struggling here but warm
> and cozy in my bed and Louie by my side the majority of the time. I am improving but advised to stay isolated and resting. We have had a lot of snow and it’s still thick on the ground and I have a lovely view of the garden.



Hope you feel better soon!



bobbie68 said:


> My nephew who is in his early thirties is going to drive one of our cars so he decieded to stay with us for about 10 days and help out then visit his sister in Georgia. He has had a rought life and never really did anything so we are taking him to Universal for an overnight staying CL at RPR. He is so excited and so are we. I just bought my premiere passes at FL resident rate and saved $100.00 per pass.



That is a nice thing to do for your nephew.  I have one nephew and have always included him in our family vacations for similar reasons. He is almost 22 now and has his own life now but he will always feel like my own.  I hope you guys have a great time. 



bobbie68 said:


> Cam Sorry about your mom's friend, it is never easy to lose someone and then from COVID it makes things really hit home. I hope she is doing good. My step-mother in law just lost her sister to Covid she was in the hospital for something else caught it and didn't make it. This was the first person I knew personally who died. My family loves chili and I use to make it a lot but my two have limited meat so now I am trying it vegeterian with tofu, it is pretty good, but not the same. I love the bird names Harry and Ron, Charlie is going to get a parakeet when we move he loves birds, I am wondering if he will name it (Skeletor- I particualrly liked He Man better) he is obsessed with that character.



I am sorry for your loss.  It does put things more into perspective when you know someone personally that has passed from it.  I admit, I was not to concerned but now it seems to be hitting closer to home. 

I remember Skeletor. I loved He-Man when I was a kid. That would be a great name.



Charade67 said:


> While I was at lunch I got a call from my mom telling my that my uncle had died. Um....which one? My mother has 5 brothers and 4 sisters. It was the husband of one of her sisters. I may have met him once when I was a little kid. She couldn't remember the exact cause of death, but it wasn't Covid.



So sorry for your loss. 



Monykalyn said:


> Got my first dose of Moderna vaccine today at one of my nursing homes. Residents and staff lined up to get it. Super sore arm. Mild headache and starting in tiredness and sore throat. Tea and tucked myself into bed. Trying to not break down and take ibuprofen (arm is SORE - way way more than flu shot although shot itself I felt absolutely nothing!) to let the immune system rev up and do its thing, but not sure I’m gonna be able to sleep otherwise.



I hope the side effects wear off soon. Take it easy.  



Charade67 said:


> I have made the decision that I will be spending my holiday bonus on something for myself. Dh is planning on spending a lot of money on something for himself. Something I don't think he really needs, but whatever. I haven't decided on what to spend it on yet. Maybe I will save up for a quick trip to Universal later this year.



Good for you! It is always fun to buy yourself something nice once in a while.  



schumigirl said:


> mac, since she started this thread in April 11, 2004 has always welcomed everyone on it as family and she never misses giving someone a welcome when they do join....this is her thread and we all love the way she makes this thread a nice, happy place to post. Her one rule is "play nice"



A very nice post.  Thanks to Mac for doing all she does.  It is a great thread of friendly people.  



schumigirl said:


> Your friend might be fine. Tom and I worked in the same place but it was a huge place of around 5 sq miles with many different departments and thousands of employees, so we never came into contact until I moved departments. I saw him walking out my building one day, he turned and looked. I asked a male colleague who was a good friend who he was and then said that`s who I`m going to marry.....lol....I didn`t tell him that till later.....



That is a great story. Dh and I were the opposite. We had dated since we were 16 but had known each other since we were 7 or so, when my family moved into the same neighborhood.   We dated for 9 years before we were married.  Lol.  Soul mates for sure.  18 years married now. 



schumigirl said:


> Chateaubriand was delicious.....I let Tom cook it.....so if it went wrong and was overcooked, I could blame him, but it was amazing. Kyle and gf having fillet steaks said they were perfect too........we enjoyed Scottish hand dived scallops as an appetiser, served in shells, it looked really pretty. I served 3 scallops each, but they were huge....2 would have been plenty. But, 3 looks better aesthetically.



Yum....That sounds like a delicious meal.  



macraven said:


> been sick in bed few days this week and headache is lifting



Feel better soon, Mac.


----------



## macraven

All I did was set the Sans up and everyone over the years jumped in.

When I lose my crazy headache and fever, I’ll try to pull up the first thread from April 2004 so all can glance through who were the pioneers back in those days.

Happy New Year homies!


----------



## macraven

Came back to add .... midnight a lot of fireworks were shot off from midnight to 12:15 am
The those with guns did a 15 minute salute in the sky with their guns.
Common in the South where I am


----------



## macraven

Cam sending gentle    that you feel better real soon!

Your meal sounds scrumptious!
You must have some southern in you as many are doing that meal tonight 
Collards and pork.
(One of my favorites too)

I’m sending you Mummy Dust that you and your son feel better real soon!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@keishashadow sending positive thoughts and prayers for your Mum and her community.  Let’s hope the vaccine will take away these fears over the next few months.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Keisha, sending well wishes mom fights the virus and wins with not much, or nothing ailing her. 

Cam, another sick bay.  Hoping you feel better too, mummy dust well wishes sent.

Starbucks, got her moving.  Rainy enough, lots of water on the roads.  We are at 36 degrees, so happy about that.  McK, stay safe with the freezing rain predicted around your area.


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> View attachment 547455
> 
> 
> Happy New Year SANs peeps! I hope the new year has started off amazing for everyone.
> 
> Thanks for your kind words about the loss of my mom's friend.
> 
> I went to bed a little early last night. I think I am getting a cold...at least I hope that is all it is.  I have had a weird cough and been a bit achy, but no loss of taste or smell so I am hoping for the best but staying home. DS has a sore throat so I think it may just be a run-of-the-mill cold.  I was awakened at midnight by the sound of fireworks at midnight.  It did not last too long but it was nice to see the New Year come in. I hope and pray the new year is better for us all.
> 
> My dad's family usually has a family reunion the 1st day of January but we had to cancel it this year due to the pandemic.  I think it is the first time in 60 or 70 years they have have not had it.  The numbers have dwindled since my grandmother and all her siblings have passed, so I don't know how much longer it will go on but it was nice to see family that we normally would not see during the year. Hopefully, we can get together next Jan. 1.
> 
> We will have our traditional New Year's Day dinner for "good luck and prosperity".  A pork loin, collards, black eye peas and corn bread. I will probably make a chocolate chess pie since the one I made for Christmas dinner did not turn out.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> That is a nice thing to do for your nephew.  I have one nephew and have always included him in our family vacations for similar reasons. He is almost 22 now and has his own life now but he will always feel like my own.  I hope you guys have a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry for your loss.  It does put things more into perspective when you know someone personally that has passed from it.  I admit, I was not to concerned but now it seems to be hitting closer to home.
> 
> I remember Skeletor. I loved He-Man when I was a kid. That would be a great name.
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry for your loss.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the side effects wear off soon. Take it easy.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you! It is always fun to buy yourself something nice once in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> A very nice post.  Thanks to Mac for doing all she does.  It is a great thread of friendly people.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great story. Dh and I were the opposite. We had dated since we were 16 but had known each other since we were 7 or so, when my family moved into the same neighborhood.   We dated for 9 years before we were married.  Lol.  Soul mates for sure.  18 years married now.
> 
> 
> 
> Yum....That sounds like a delicious meal.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better soon, Mac.



Oh I hope you feel better soon. When I started coughing in March, it took a few days before I lost all taste and smell. It was the worst cough I ever had. So, I hope it doesn`t develop into anything else.

That does sound a lovely meal.......hope it does bring lots of prosperity and good luck. 

Now that is a lovely story too of how you met......and it worked out!! When it`s meant to be....it happens. 

Hope you feel much better soon.......





macraven said:


> All I did was set the Sans up and everyone over the years jumped in.
> 
> When I lose my crazy headache and fever, I’ll try to pull up the first thread from April 2004 so all can glance through who were the pioneers back in those days.
> 
> Happy New Year homies!



I`ve read through a fair few of the early ones.  They were such a good read and I kept thinking Oh I wonder what happened to such and such.....some of course I know what happened to them, but there were a lot of posters over the years! And a definite mix of.....characters at times 




Just finished dessert and having a big mug of tea.........

Wondering how @Elsaspiritanimal  got on with her nephew`s surprise.......hope it was a big success. 

No plans to go out next few days......don`t want to and the rules tell us to go out as little as possible.....so that`s what we`ll do. If we need anything, it`ll wait.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

schumigirl said:


> Wondering how @Elsaspiritanimal got on with her nephew`s surprise.......hope it was a big success.


Thanks for checking! They absolutely loved it! I made a hulk and Spider-Man shirt for the boys, some transformers lanyards, and the tickets in a package and they were so excited when they read the tickets!! They had the biggest smiles on their faces - especially the older boy since he has read a couple of the potter books now.  He started jumping up and down and doing his good hulk impression lol. I did make the mistake of then giving them a giant squishy baby yoda and Chewbacca stuffed animal immediately after that took over the excitement! I will admit those stuffies were pretty darn cute so I can understand those being pretty exciting in the immediate gift opening experience vs something that is still almost 3 months away!


Now they are watching you tube videos of universal to start seeing all the fun things they can do! I booked us and their family at RPR so we are very much looking forward to staying at that beautiful resort (that I tried from reading all of Schumis wonderful trip reports!!!) I’m also looking forward to trying the parks with kids in the group and experience some of the kiddie focused areas more! 

Now I have to decide on all the fun places to take them to eat too! Hmm after reading all of that I think Auntie still might be the most excited for the trip.


----------



## schumigirl

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Thanks for checking! They absolutely loved it! I made a hulk and Spider-Man shirt for the boys, some transformers lanyards, and the tickets in a package and they were so excited when they read the tickets!! They had the biggest smiles on their faces - especially the older boy since he has read a couple of the potter books now.  He started jumping up and down and doing his good hulk impression lol. I did make the mistake of then giving them a giant squishy baby yoda and Chewbacca stuffed animal immediately after that took over the excitement! I will admit those stuffies were pretty darn cute so I can understand those being pretty exciting in the immediate gift opening experience vs something that is still almost 3 months away!
> 
> 
> Now they are watching you tube videos of universal to start seeing all the fun things they can do! I booked us and their family at RPR so we are very much looking forward to staying at that beautiful resort (that I tried from reading all of Schumis wonderful trip reports!!!) I’m also looking forward to trying the parks with kids in the group and experience some of the kiddie focused areas more!
> 
> Now I have to decide on all the fun places to take them to eat too! Hmm after reading all of that I think Auntie still might be the most excited for the trip.



Awwww......Elsa that is fabulous!! I love how it worked out, what a wonderful surprise for them. It sounds like they were over the moon and I`ll bet you were the most popular person in the world after giving them their gifts. You came up with a lovely reveal for them......

Oh even the kiddie areas in the parks are fun.......we love them all, you`ll enjoy spending time there too. 

And thank you......I take all compliments   .......lol......I`m sure you`ll love RPR.......and I wouldn`t blame you for being more excited, I would be!! Definitely I will look forward to hearing your thoughts for the trip ahead........3 months isn`t that long, it really will be here before you know it......




Last night of the trees and decorations. We take them all down tomorrow, never look forward to that. We still burn candles in the rooms we sit in, so that keeps a kind of Christmassy feel. 

Watching Bad Boys for life.........not really a Will Smith fan except for Independence Day, but will give it a bash.


----------



## bobbie68

Happy New Year everyone!! I hope to catch up later. Here’s to a new and better year


----------



## Charade67

Hello again. Today has been a mostly lazy day. We changed our minds about dishwasher shopping today. It was so cold and rainy out, so we decided to just stay home. Tomorrow is supposed to be dry and in the low 60s, so we may shop then. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Can’t believe we rang about the Covid results today and they’ve now raised as an “investigation”. Could not access any information and we have to give them 72 hours to come back on where the heck it is!


 That sounds really odd. Hope you get the results sooner and you start feeling better. 



Lynne G said:


> Oh no, another sick bay gone, hope B is only having an allergy reaction and she feels much better today.


 I am pretty sure it is just allergies. She has no fever, just that cough, which seems to only bother her at night, and a stuffy nose.  I got her some Claritin D today hoping it will help her breathe better. 



keishashadow said:


> Received the news I’ve been dreading, my mom‘S test on 12/24 came back positive. She was asymptomatic until yesterday. Still quarantining in place. One of the strongest women I’ve ever known, she will Fight the good fight


Oh no. Prayers that it will be mild and she will have a quick recovery. 



cam757 said:


> I went to bed a little early last night. I think I am getting a cold...at least I hope that is all it is. I have had a weird cough and been a bit achy, but no loss of taste or smell so I am hoping for the best but staying home. DS has a sore throat so I think it may just be a run-of-the-mill cold.


 Praying that it is just a cold and nothing more. 



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Thanks for checking! They absolutely loved it! I made a hulk and Spider-Man shirt for the boys, some transformers lanyards, and the tickets in a package and they were so excited when they read the tickets!! They had the biggest smiles on their faces - especially the older boy since he has read a couple of the potter books now. He started jumping up and down and doing his good hulk impression lol. I did make the mistake of then giving them a giant squishy baby yoda and Chewbacca stuffed animal immediately after that took over the excitement! I will admit those stuffies were pretty darn cute so I can understand those being pretty exciting in the immediate gift opening experience vs something that is still almost 3 months away!


Aw...how exciting for them, and you too.  We stayed at the RPR for my birthday back in 2017 and really liked it. 

I took a couple of short naps this afternoon, so I may be up for awhile. Hopefully college football will be over soon and I can take over the TV.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Awake quite a lot in the night.  My step son’s partner went into labour about lunchtime yesterday.  Kev’s had three updates through the night but still not delivered.

New washing machine arrived at 8.30 am.  The other was having to be manually locked and was limping along so Kev ordered this - I think on Tuesday - it’s very modern and whizzing away already.

Bit warmer this morning and snow is melting so Kev is planning on taking all the outside lights down.

My plans are just to help Em get the rest of the decorations down then everything can go in the loft tomorrow.

If I can face it we will have a take out tonight so no meal plans today.

Hope everyone has improved health in their families and a good day x


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!! I hope to catch up later. Here’s to a new and better year



Hey bobbie.......Happy New Year to you too......




Realfoodfans said:


> Awake quite a lot in the night.  My step son’s partner went into labour about lunchtime yesterday.  Kev’s had three updates through the night but still not delivered.
> 
> New washing machine arrived at 8.30 am.  The other was having to be manually locked and was limping along so Kev ordered this - I think on Tuesday - it’s very modern and whizzing away already.
> 
> Bit warmer this morning and snow is melting so Kev is planning on taking all the outside lights down.
> 
> My plans are just to help Em get the rest of the decorations down then everything can go in the loft tomorrow.
> 
> If I can face it we will have a take out tonight so no meal plans today.
> 
> Hope everyone has improved health in their families and a good day x



Hope you get good news about the baby.....and glad you`re much improved to be thinking about takeout tonight......




I think next year we`re going to go down to three trees....it takes forever to get it done. We started yesterday and won`t be done for a while. We didn`t do as much outdoor stuff this year as our gardener has been ill and he helps and does all the high work, so we didn`t do the huge tree. The outdoor lights we did put up are down now. 

But we do have some snow this morning......it is very pretty and starting to lay....and getting much heavier now. This is what Christmas morning should look like....

Will be spending most of the day wrapping tree ornaments and tidying up the rooms with trees and hallway. No plans to go out at all yet.....we don`t need anything. Might go out Monday if we have to. 

Chicken stir fries all round tonight.........


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, another lazy day, so a Good Afternoon to Julie and Schumi. 

Hehe, maybe the washer came before the baby, Julie. I hope whenever the baby is born, baby and mum will be doing well. Sending good thoughts a perfect baby arrived with a very happy family. A happy birthday to the new little baby.  I hope you are feeling much better today. 

Schumi, by new year’s, many of the decorations are down. Still nice to see some have not taken down their outside lights. For the next three week’s trash days, they collect the Christmas trees and wreathes. Try to get all to clear out the now very dried out holiday greens. All my decor is put away. I tend to leave it until New Year day, but since I had the day off before yesterday, all got taken down.

Cam, hope the cold or whatever ails, is much better soon. Well wishes.

Charade, hope B manages her allergies to not cough at night.  Older one is on his allergy medicine. It is the time of year, many places have more live plants in them.  I also keep a table top humidifier next to his bed, to help him breathe better at night.

And so, that Super new first Saturday of the month and year.  Hope it finds you also relaxing, enjoying a serene Saturday.  And like Charade, will be the warmest day for the next week, with just some remaining showers early this morning.  The rest of the day will be  partly sunny, and in the mid 50’s in temp.  I will certainly be out, as have some grocery to get, and little one has a return. 

And Hi Bobbie, hope all is well and wishing you a fabulous new year,  with you now soon will be saying how that Florida weather is. 


Ooh more tea for me, life is good.  Follow on homies.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Little boy arrived safely for step son and his partner. 7lb 3oz no name yet.  Thankful for safe arrival.

Totally agree @schumigirl taking these decorations down is terrible this year.  We are all sat down with a cup of tea and still a long way to go!


----------



## Lynne G

So good to hear a new baby boy born today, with all doing well.  Congratulations to your step son and partner, Julie. 

And ah yes, that relaxing cup of tea. Hope yours is as enjoyable as mine, Julie.  Schumi, hope you will also have an enjoyable cup of tea today, if not already.


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy New Year!
We've had snow off/on past couple days-up to a couple inches, ice/sleet this am/snow/mist/snow/sleet today. Trees were pretty earlier today, but all melted off by sunset. Finally stopped long enough to let chickens out-tried leaving their small door open-one kept popping out to let the world know she 1-didn't like the snow 2-let the world know there was an egg (her vocals sound different depending on if she's complaining or bragging lol) so we had to close them back up.

Mexican fiesta for NYE dinner-but we cheated and got queso and chips from our favorite Mexican restaurant. Did Chimichangas in the new air fryer. Took Alysa for lunch to one of her favorite spots-they have a brick and mortar place now but started with a food truck literally a couple blocks from us. She was such a regular that the owners know her, and when they (briefly) took her favorite sandwich off the menu the owner would see her coming and still make it for her. We went at slow time and he came out to chat for a bit-said he's seen lots of his "old" families this week.
Oldest had changed her flight Thursday as weather was looking icky for Friday-good thing as it was delayed several hours. She decided to go back a week later anyway so we have her a bit longer.
Flying out with middle in a week - ended up at Cabana Bay...

Sore arm persisted for about 36 hours, but all other symptoms gone with nights sleep. Think the soreness is from being into muscle. Those little mRNA messengers need to get into as many cells as possible! So soreness is good!


mckennarose said:


> He also asked what we did with the snow when we shovel it. Um.... just put it on top of other snow. As long as it wasn't in front of the car, we're good.


 That's so funny! 


Charade67 said:


> have made the decision that I will be spending my holiday bonus on something for myself. Dh is planning on spending a lot of money on something for himself. Something I don't think he really needs, but whatever. I haven't decided on what to spend it on yet. Maybe I will save up for a quick trip to Universal later this year.


 Universal Vote!! Yay how fun to have "free" money!


Lynne G said:


> My kids, playing online whatever game. Sometimes I comment on game, mostly don’t care. Though I get a mom, they can hear you. Not my fault you have headphones that have a microphone.


 Yes this!! 


schumigirl said:


> I knew he was the one I was meant to marry, and he felt the same.


  What a sweet story!! Yes sometimes it is just "right" and no amount of time is going to change it!



Lynne G said:


> Keisha, agreed, Mac has made this SANS thread one of welcome.


  


macraven said:


> been sick in bed few days this week and headache is lifting


 Hope you feel better soon. These pressure changes with the weather have been trying for those of us prone to headaches!


Charade67 said:


> I am really hoping it's just her allergies acting up - she always coughs a lot when her allergies kick in - or, at the worst it's just a cold.





Lynne G said:


> Older one is on his allergy medicine.


I do the coughing with the allergies too-along with the asthma. Hope that is all it is! Lynne-does your son ever get to go off his allergy stuff? I just do OTC but I find I am generally better off if I just stay on it year round. Pretty much the only time I have been able to stop is in the dessert like Las Vegas.


keishashadow said:


> She was asymptomatic until yesterday. Still quarantining in place. One of the strongest women I’ve ever known, she will Fight the good fight


 Oh no! Scary to hear- Hope she is feeling better soon!  Fluids, fluids fluids and any high calorie/protein drinks she will take-I found that even mild symptomatic patients lose their appetite pretty dramatically.


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Now I have to decide on all the fun places to take them to eat too! Hmm after reading all of that I think Auntie still might be the most excited for the trip.


 Sounds like such a fun thing to look forward to-what a cool Auntie!!


Realfoodfans said:


> My step son’s partner went into labour about lunchtime yesterday. Kev’s had three updates through the night but still not delivered.





Realfoodfans said:


> ittle boy arrived safely for step son and his partner. 7lb 3oz no name yet.


 Ring in the new year with a new soul! Congrats to all!!

Coffee for me, everyone else still asleep-even the dog is back to snoring! Got to get decorations down today...


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, my one dog used to snore, MonyK.  Most of the time, yes, older one is on his medicine to treat his allergy induced asthma. One doctor said to year round him, when he was young.  I said no.  The only time he stops is when we get a hard freeze and then before all the holiday plant decor goes inside.   About 2 months or so.  He now finds a prescription for a nose spray, and OTC generic pills works the best.  We have switched drugs over the years, as no one drug has been the perfect help.  Found some made him bounce off walls when much younger.  He has managed this allergic reaction since about age 3, and I am thankful it has not limited most in his life so far.  At his worse, he sounds so very congested.  Not much coughing, or itchy.  Funny, little one gets hives as a reaction, but since it happens so infrequently, I am not sure what sets her off, but may be food related, not so much the actual food, but who or how makes it.  This is because we can go to the same restaurant and she always orders the same meal, and once in awhile, just after eating, the hives start. She can take Benadryl, and the hives go away in about 20 minutes.

Ack, neither kid is up.  Wash got done without their help.  Hoping older one gets up soon.  Hehe, he still yells mom when he gets up.   Why a snack, yes I will.  Brunch at our home as the first meal, yeah, probably.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Oh my goodness we thought our snow was gone and melting this morning.  Kev got all the outside lights packed away.  Then about an hour ago the snow returned full pelt.  Everywhere covered again and the roads too. Really huge flakes and more predicted.

So Emma took a quick walk to our little shop for a loaf, milk and a few bits. She said it was busy with many doing the same.   Looks unlikely we will get a take out delivered now as asking to keep off the roads.

Loved Carole’s romantic story!

Here’s mine.   Kev and I met at work.  I had worked for the same company but on our parkland site for 25 years when my lovely editor retired and I felt I needed a change of direction.  I applied for a job over on our production site.  I was amazed to get it as I didn’t have the production knowledge but they felt my background would mean I would research and learn what I needed quickly.  My new boss introduced me to a very stroppy chap (Kev) who was told to give me all the support I needed while I settled in.  I mentioned to a colleague that this chap seemed a bit stroppy and was told it was because he had applied for the job and was not happy he didn’t get it and then had to give me support! I was mortified and went to see my new boss who explained that they were about to promote him into a new role but were waiting for the grade to be evaluated etc and everything would be fine.  Things settled down and I loved my new job.  It was a much younger dynamic and we all socialised much more and arranged lots of events.  Then I was given a desk in Kev’s new area and thought oh heck here we go again but he came to see me and said I was most most welcome.  His team were looking forward to working with me and anything I needed just let him know.  From that day on he became my new best friend.  We went for lunch together etc and then I had a leak at home and he came round to fix it and met Em and Alex.  They loved him straight away.  Within six months he moved in and that was 20 years ago.  I said I’d never marry again but we did get married on my 50th birthday. It will be our 15th anniversary in April.  We’ve had a lot of ups and downs on our journey but he’s still my best friend x


----------



## Lynne G

Aw, I love all those love stories.  Mine, typical met at post college school the first year of the three years there, and married 2 years after we graduated.  Will be 29 married years this coming February.  Bought our home 29 years ago this past November, two weeks after I started my job.  Time does fly.  Still scratching my head that older one arrived 23 years ago this last November.   

Both kids are up, and while neither is moving, time for food, as snack was not enough.


----------



## schumigirl

Congratulations on the new baby realfood........glad everything went ok......we are awaiting one of my God-daughters having their baby next month....a much longed for and long awaited baby. Can`t wait. 





Well, as predicted, snow didn`t last long. I don`t think we were even forecast to have it, but it was on, got heavy, had some hailstones and disapeared. One of my friends in Edinburgh sent us a short video of the snow outside their home.....that was beautiful.

It`s cold out there though. 

Only a few ornaments to wrap and put away in their respective boxes.....but the trees are all down and all the decorations. I still have Christmas candles burning though. 🕯

Stir fries were delicious. I ate mine last as my dish was full of fresh ginger which everyone hates......lol.....lush!! 

Lazy night in front of the TV......might watch The Greatest Showman again or something else. Nothing on regular tv as usual, there never is. 

Cranberry and pineapple juice with sparkly lemonade with a squeeze of lime is our drink of choice tonight......


----------



## keishashadow

Realfoodfans said:


> Little boy arrived safely for step son and his partner. 7lb 3oz no name yet.  Thankful for safe arrival.
> 
> Totally agree @schumigirl taking these decorations down is terrible this year.  We are all sat down with a cup of tea and still a long way to go!


Congratulations to all!

my big tree was supposed to come down today, just not feeling it


Monykalyn said:


> Oh no! Scary to hear- Hope she is feeling better soon! Fluids, fluids fluids and any high calorie/protein drinks she will take-I found that even mild symptomatic patients lose their appetite pretty dramatically.


She’s lost weight, not eating & very lethargic   I requested the ensure supplements be given with each meal.  Figure next few days will tell the tale for her


Realfoodfans said:


> Loved Carole’s romantic story!


It’s a goodie! 

Mine is a bit more mundane. picked my DH up in a bar.

not as sordid as it sounds. 

Going to school & working 2nd job moonlighting as a bartender.  Had absolutely zero interest & little free time for a romantic entanglement, as going thru a very acrimonious divorce. 

Glad my now-mr was so very persistent & supportive.   I’d have Truly run for the hills if situation was reversed.   I thank God often for sending me that true blessing in my life.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Congratulations to all!
> 
> my big tree was supposed to come down today, just not feeling it
> 
> She’s lost weight, not eating & very lethargic   I requested the ensure supplements be given with each meal.  Figure next few days will tell the tale for her
> 
> It’s a goodie!
> 
> Mine is a bit more mundane. picked my DH up in a bar.
> 
> not as sordid as it sounds.
> 
> Going to school & working 2nd job moonlighting as a bartender.  Had absolutely zero interest & little free time for a romantic entanglement, as going thru a very acrimonious divorce.
> 
> Glad my now-mr was so very persistent & supportive.   I’d have Truly run for the hills if situation was reversed.   I thank God often for sending me that true blessing in my life.



When it`s right......it`s right.......you both make a lovely couple.....I always said to you, I love the way he looks at you so adoringly. And very kind eyes too.......

And as always good wishes for your mum........




The Greatest Showman is going on soon. That is a movie you can`t help but sing a long too.........oops......can`t sing a note!!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> I always said to you, I love the way he looks at you so adoringly. And very kind eyes too....


Thanks  

It could’ve been all the free beers that sealed the deal


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Thanks
> 
> It could’ve been all the free beers that sealed the deal


----------



## Charade67

I feel like such an adult today. We bought a new dishwasher. We have it scheduled for installation on Friday morning. I should continue to adult and do some house cleaning today. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, hope B manages her allergies to not cough at night. Older one is on his allergy medicine. It is the time of year, many places have more live plants in them. I also keep a table top humidifier next to his bed, to help him breathe better at night.


 I didn't hear any coughing last night, so I think the Claritin D really helped. I may start taking some too. I'm still sniffly after taking my Zyrtec. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Little boy arrived safely for step son and his partner. 7lb 3oz no name yet. Thankful for safe arrival.


Yay! Congrats to the family. 



Monykalyn said:


> Sore arm persisted for about 36 hours, but all other symptoms gone with nights sleep.


That's good to hear. My arm hurt for almost a week after I got a flu shot. 



Monykalyn said:


> Universal Vote!! Yay how fun to have "free" money!


I am definitely leaning towards a Universal trip. I would love to be there in September when some of the rest of you are there. I will probably have to stay  in the most budget hotel though. 



Monykalyn said:


> I do the coughing with the allergies too-along with the asthma. Hope that is all it is! Lynne-does your son ever get to go off his allergy stuff? I just do OTC but I find I am generally better off if I just stay on it year round. Pretty much the only time I have been able to stop is in the dessert like Las Vegas.


I take OTC medication all year, but I am also allergic to the cat. B's allergies really only seem to bother her in the fall and winter. SO far they don't seem t be too bad this time.

I should go find something productive to do. Dh is "watching" football. He has a bowl game on the TV, but he is sound asleep in his recliner.


----------



## macraven

I can’t top the love stories Lynne, Schumi and keisha posted.

had a first 24 hour date with Mr Mac and decided to get married.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay for new dishwasher, Charade.  

Bar pizza, actually pretty good. That and some fries, and I am very full.

Woot to a Saturday night staying in.


----------



## macraven

It doesn’t seem like a Saturday night to me, more like a Sunday

Have many of you had the vaccine yet?

I have not found out when my area in GA will start with it.
I know the designated groups on the priority list are first, but no info yet when Walgreens and CVS will be allowed to start the vaccines for the other grouping.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Have many of you had the vaccine yet?


I probably won't be eligible for awhile. I am not very high up on the priority list.


----------



## Lynne G

Many have had vaccines here, but started with medical personnel, then the retirement homes, elderly before any general public.  As I am not in either of that group, not offered it yet.  DH may get it, due to issues he has.  He did get the flu shot a few weeks ago.  I did not.

Keisha, sending lots of well wishes to your mom. I hope she turns the corner tonight, and gets better every day, eating more. Hugs, as know stressful for you.

And yay Mac, very glad it is a Saturday night, as Sunday night is the end of this most welcome relaxing week.

And so, almost time to say good night. Kids are going to be for more hours, me, will be snoozing before that.


----------



## schumigirl

Sunday already.

Had heavy hailstones for a lot of the night, I think we were all up at some point with the noise of them. Cloudy with sunshine this morning and around 40F I think.

Little housework to do......coronation chicken wraps for lunch and smoked salmon with shrimp and a little salad for dinner. And continuing trying to scan and put most of my real pictures on the computer. I have thousands of them, so it is taking forever. But, got Tom a new printer/scanner as part of his Christmas so going to use that for the first time today, I think it should be better.

Too cold to go out a walk today.....will wait till it gets a little warmer I think.







































Have a lovely Sunday​


----------



## Lynne G

Aw, thank you Schumi, hope your Sunday has been lovely too. 

Ah yes, woke up and thought I heard a light rain. Looked out window, it’s the white stuff. Ah yes, much colder as the sun set last night, and last night, weather said would be a rain shower, and some snow showers, much cooler Sunday. Says 29 out, as listening to weather guy now. Cool Sunday, as will be only in the low 30’s by the afternoon. Hey, if I need to go out, at least by the afternoon, it will be two degrees above freezing. Then hope the snow turns to rain, so I don’t have to clear car off of some snow. Freezing rain, um no, then I may have trouble opening door. Yeah, good thing I have heated seats in the car.  And the car heater works well.

And so, back to routine we go. Today, while finishing up any food run we need to do, it’s the get the trash out, ready for work week to commence. Kids are still in that break mode. While little one would have had to go back next week, her university pushed back the opening day of the Spring term. Older one always starts a couple of weeks after her. I will have to ask both when starting day is. As then the payments are due. Neither get a Spring Break, so I guess that’s why a later time to start. Both are enjoying that late night fun, and sleeping until the morning is almost done. Me? I am still on that early bird routine, even when I am on break.  But enjoy a not have to move much morning when I am not on that work day.

So, a Good Morning to Schumi and Julie. I hope the weather gets better for you both today, and some enjoyable tea is in your cups this Sunday. Schumi, food choices today sound very good, minus the fish.

Ah yes, one of the first routines I do, put that tea pot on, and now get to enjoy some tea. Ah I will be like Elsa, let it snow, as I am sipping my tea in a nice, warm home, and quiet house. This time I most like, as the only screens on, are mine. How nice is that? 

So as quiet out now, a very little shout out to all the homies, have a super duper Sunday.


----------



## keishashadow

Think what we need here is a proper breakfast to get the week of to a good start 

Glad to have the ‘lil deposited here later today, a good distraction.  mandated cyber school the next two weeks.  Just wish they’d cancel gymnastics, not a fan of that long, night drive on two-lane back roads thru the hills in winter.  Never know when you may hit an icy patch.  I’m still surprised that both instruction & competition is ongoing.



Charade67 said:


> I feel like such an adult today.


It’s over-rated  JK I find buying major appliances daunting, so many bells & whistles to wade through



Charade67 said:


> I should continue to adult and do some house cleaning today.


Or you could plop on the sofa, put your feet up and watch football until your eyes glaze over.  Seeing it in print sounds awfully dull but it’s how I enjoy my sunday afternoons lol


Charade67 said:


> That's good to hear. My arm hurt for almost a week after I got a flu shot.


Is that your first one? Odd to have it ache so long, they must’ve hit something, ouch


macraven said:


> had a first 24 hour date with Mr Mac and decided to get married.


Never were much of a shopper, were you? Lol. JK, you have such a great match there...when you know, you know!



Lynne G said:


> Bar pizza, actually pretty good. That and some fries, and I am very full.


That’s a win, most bar pizza i’ve Tried is barely passable as not having proper pizza oven.  However, the wings = heavenly.


macraven said:


> I have not found out when my area in GA will start with it


Long as they don’t muck it up ala what I’ve seen on news in Florida.  Have a feeling proper guidance and oversight is right around the corner there. Too many vials of the precious stuff are going to waste due to mismanagement


schumigirl said:


> coronation chicken wraps


Ok, i’ll Bite, never heard of that wrap.  Can’t say i’m A fan of them in general, thinking I just haven’t had ‘the right’ one though. 


schumigirl said:


> got Tom a new printer/scanner as part of his Christmas so going to use that for the first time today, I think it should be better.


Yea!  We managed to get the mr’s ear buds up & working yesterday.  Next up a flash drive for my iphone that was touted to be able to transfer pics.  We shall see.  Have a feeling it may be going back to amazon when the dust settles.


Lynne G said:


> Hey, if I need to go out, at least by the afternoon, it will be two degrees above freezing. Then hope the snow turns to rain, so I don’t have to clear car off of some snow. Freezing rain, um no, then I may have trouble opening door.



Looks like the storm front initially settled in between us this time, a win.  Thankfully, have been getting slush vs that dreaded freezing rain thus far this year.  


Lynne G said:


> Hey, if I need to go out, at least by the afternoon, it will be two degrees above freezing. Then hope the snow turns to rain, so I don’t have to clear car off of some snow. Freezing rain, um no, then I may have trouble opening door. Yeah, good thing I have heated seats in the car. And the car heater works well.


It’s official...Lynne has a hot butt. 

Heated seats & a remote start will be on my auto next wish-list.



Lynne G said:


> But enjoy a not have to move much morning when I am not on that work day.


I really love my am quiet time, like to collect my bearings before sliding into the day.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Keisha.  Yeah, I remember those days of going to the gym with little one when it was ugly out. Heck, for years had some good Army blankets to wrap around me when the late Fall or early Spring games were outside.  Good thing the gym was not that far away from us, but the drive to the indoor soccer places were much longer in the bad weather than I liked. But yeah, driving in bad weather is not fun.  Hehe, I enjoy those heated seats.  Once had that in car option, will not get a car without it.  Never had a remote turn car on, but have been known to dash out, wrestle the door open and turn on car and defrosters on high, dash back in, hoping to not have to scrape the windows. Winter Advisory posted until tonight.  

And we were thinking of going to the big zoo. Eh, maybe by the afternoon we will take a quick walk through there, hoping at least a few warm buildings will be open. Will stop and get some hot coffee or make some to take, as we stroll. And be wearing our gloves and hats.

Sounds like sleet or freezing rain.  Joy!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 547912Think what we need here is a proper breakfast to get the week of to a good start
> 
> Glad to have the ‘lil deposited here later today, a good distraction.  mandated cyber school the next two weeks.  Just wish they’d cancel gymnastics, not a fan of that long, night drive on two-lane back roads thru the hills in winter.  Never know when you may hit an icy patch.  I’m still surprised that both instruction & competition is ongoing.
> 
> 
> It’s over-rated  JK I find buying major appliances daunting, so many bells & whistles to wade through
> 
> 
> Or you could plop on the sofa, put your feet up and watch football until your eyes glaze over.  Seeing it in print sounds awfully dull but it’s how I enjoy my sunday afternoons lol
> 
> Is that your first one? Odd to have it ache so long, they must’ve hit something, ouch
> 
> Never were much of a shopper, were you? Lol. JK, you have such a great match there...when you know, you know!
> 
> 
> That’s a win, most bar pizza i’ve Tried is barely passable as not having proper pizza oven.  However, the wings = heavenly.
> 
> Long as they don’t muck it up ala what I’ve seen on news in Florida.  Have a feeling proper guidance and oversight is right around the corner there. Too many vials of the precious stuff are going to waste due to mismanagement
> 
> Ok, i’ll Bite, never heard of that wrap.  Can’t say i’m A fan of them in general, thinking I just haven’t had ‘the right’ one though.
> 
> Yea!  We managed to get the mr’s ear buds up & working yesterday.  Next up a flash drive for my iphone that was touted to be able to transfer pics.  We shall see.  Have a feeling it may be going back to amazon when the dust settles.
> 
> 
> Looks like the storm front initially settled in between us this time, a win.  Thankfully, have been getting slush vs that dreaded freezing rain thus far this year.
> 
> It’s official...Lynne has a hot butt.
> 
> Heated seats & a remote start will be on my auto next wish-list.
> 
> 
> I really love my am quiet time, like to collect my bearings before sliding into the day.



I love coronation chicken......diced chicken, mayo, curry powder, cinnamon, chutney and sultanas  all mixed together.....I use very little mayo as it doesn`t agree with me and use a little creme fraiche too, and I also add the green part of salad onions finely chopped...it used to be red onion till I had to stop eating them. Most folks use mild curry powder, I like it hot!

I do quite like wraps. But, you can have have this on a sandwich too, or the dreaded baked potatoes I detest so much.......

Glad the ear buds are working now and good luck with the flash drive....me and technology aren`t the best of friends, I get stuck often. Thank goodness for my two who aren`t such technophobes.....

NIce you have the little one again, yes icy roads are a nightmare....and yes heated seats are essentials in a car!! 





Given up on the scanner today.....they`re both busy sorting out something very important upstairs.....I dread to think what they`re doing, but they are doing it without me so all is good. I hear a lot of thumping and dumping and the vacuum has been on.....dare I ask! 

I was going to take Tom up a cup of tea, but think I`ll wait till he comes down....I don`t want to be given a job to do.......


----------



## Lynne G

As long as it’s not a body, Schumi.  LoL  

Hehe, maybe it’s a cat:


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good afternoon all.  Finally all decorations are back in the loft - phew!  Then Kev took Louie out and Emma met a friend for a walk so I hoovered right through and got normal bedding on the children’s beds.  They are home tomorrow morning and we can’t wait to see them.  

Topside of beef will go in the oven shortly and baked potatoes are in already. Simple veg and we will eat quite early.

No more snow today but very cold so no thaw.  We really need a trip to the tip but plenty of time for that later in the week.

Checked in with a few friends and relatives today.  We all need to keep an eye on each other during these quieter days x


----------



## schumigirl

Well.....I`m impressed. 

They have completely altered one of the spare bedrooms as I had been complaining it was becoming a bit of a junk drop.......last year I stored most of my books in there, but moved them down to proper shelves we had built in an area of the back sitting room, took forever but it was worth it. But, there were still some left up there.....so they have built some more shelves to store them up in that room too. And they didn`t even think of saying I have too many books......lol......

And they have moved some of the stuff they had been placing in there for whatever reason.......perfect. Although we aren`t having anyone staying overnight right now anyway, I still like things to look as they should. 

Been a busy few days for them putting away all the Christmas stuff yesterday and this morning, then spending a couple of hours doing this.......I think they deserve a treat......

Just been chatting to my mum......she is the best advert in the world for folks who are shielding and isolating......she just gets on with it and never complains. 

Been making some cornbread this afternoon. Maybe not a good fit with smoked salmon and shrimp cocktail, but we all fancied some......think it`s about ready. I did add jalapeno`s and tried to make it like 4Rivers......maybe not quite though.......it`ll still be lovely.


----------



## keishashadow

I feel like lynne’s Tarzan cat lol 



schumigirl said:


> Just been chatting to my mum......she is the best advert in the world for folks who are shielding and isolating......she just gets on with it and never complains


she should bottle it & sell!  

that’s an interesting combo of spices in that wrap but I tap out on curry. Never thot to spice up my mayo chicken salad. Rarely make, I’m more of a tuna salad sort, water packed of the time variety

decided on prime rib melts with ah jus & air fryer baked taters. Think they taste better than in the oven proper


----------



## Sue M

Good Morning and Happy New Years everyone . Still alive lol. 
Had a great trip to Universal and managed visits with Monica and Patty!  All our trips overlapped a few short days so I met up at Finnegan’s with Monica and Lombards with Patty for quick visits on my arrival day. Then my friend and I headed to Hot & Juicy (thanks Schumi) for lunch and the Publix next door to grab supplies for our rooms.  

Had similar room location as last time, pool view and could see Rip Rocket and castle in distance. 
Then I had to quarantine after return home for 14days, ugh. Dec 23 was freedom day. 

Christmas was low key due to regulations.  My youngest & fiancé didn’t join us but we had a zoom Christmas present opening together.  We did get together Christmas Eve for a walk around the neighbourhood to see the lights. And exchange presents. 

Due to my quarantine downstairs apart from the family I just did minimal decorations this year.  And taking down today. On the bright side, it will be quick work!

Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I feel like lynne’s Tarzan cat lol
> 
> 
> she should bottle it & sell!
> 
> that’s an interesting combo of spices in that wrap but I tap out on curry. Never thot to spice up my mayo chicken salad. Rarely make, I’m more of a tuna salad sort, water packed of the time variety
> 
> decided on prime rib melts with ah jus & air fryer baked taters. Think they taste better than in the oven proper



She is an amazing woman......it was only weeks ago she was still asking when we would know when we could fly to America again as she wanted to go back to New York......I think she thought I knew!! She`ll be 86 in March......

I forgot you don`t like curry. We love curried flavour anything.......sometimes I add cajun spice instead of curry and have some salsa and guac on the side.

Dinner sounds goooo----ood!! I still haven`t looked again at those air fryers, and the brand you mentioned you had, I can`t find them over here. I am still lookin gat the ninja foodie grill, the one with the temp probe.......this is my problem....I clear all my cabinets of gadgets and fill them up with more! I must have bought and trashed more breadmakers, pasta makers, spiralisers and other items than anyone I know! 



Hi Sue......good to see you. Glad you had a good trip and nice you had some meets and enjoyed Hot n Juicy again.....it was one of our highlights over several trips.




Dinner over.......watching Indiana Jones on DVD. It was on regular tv earlier, but prefer the DVD`s. 

Possible snow flurries or hail overnight.......


----------



## Sue M

Schumi that’s become a must do now every trip!  And conveniently close to Publix!  We even found a Hot & Juicy in Anaheim, California for our Disneyland trips!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Sue, glad you got away and some meet ups too.  Yeah, have to pay time for getting away.  Woot!  Finding a new place to eat.

Keisha, yum, dinner sounding like a delicious meal.

Thinking our ever popular chicken with peppers.  Kids both like, so add some pasta with it, and dinner is done for us.

Left over pizza was a good lunch.

Rainy on and off, but did walk the zoo before the rain came.

Hehe, male lion did not want to come out, but one of the females did, and she was fixed on looking at the goats in the next exhibit:


Then the tiger was just hanging out, watching the lion, though did get up after I took the picture:


And all the penguins were in the water for some reason.  Cute as always:


And so, feels cool inside, so throw on top and hot tea in my cup.

Ah, a Sunday.  Yeah, a wet and not feeling warm one.  Oh well.  It is January, and still in the winter, so I’ll take it.  The bit of snow was gone with the rain.  Seems full days of sun in the 5 day forecast, so even if not as warm as want, I will certainly enjoy seeing sunny days.  And for the first time in days, was a clear enough sky to see the stars last night.  Doubt will see any tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Schumi that’s become a must do now every trip!  And conveniently close to Publix!  We even found a Hot & Juicy in Anaheim, California for our Disneyland trips!



I`m so glad you enjoy it. 

We discovered it by accident, and there are a few trying to replicate them now.....but the original is always the best. 

Yes, since we first went, it`s been one we always go back to, except when Kyle is with us as although he loves fish, he`s not overly keen on what they serve.....we love it though. 

And glad you have one for California too. 

We like that Publix too. They have not a bad wine selection for a grocery store too.


----------



## macraven

Woot !!
Sue M came back home here!!



Watching football
Bears vs Packers 

Pizza delivery will be here soon.


----------



## Sue M

Great zoo photos Lynne. Been nothing but rain here too. Got a break this afternoon and took dogs for a walk.


----------



## Lynne G

Trash out, and chicken and orange peppers with rice, as no one wanted pasta.  Though I think we may not have any, and for some reason none picked up this weekend.  If little one wants, I am sure a grocery run will be done some time this week.  

Thanks Sue. We enjoy walking both zoos, and always see something different each time. With the restrictions, cannot see any in buildings, but I want to ensure the zoos get customers, as both zoos lost so much money from being closed for months last year. Their biggest draws are the summer and school trips. Neither happened last year. And both have timed entry to help with crowds. Today, was very quiet with only a few families there while we were there. We have been members of the big zoo since older one was a baby, and on and off being a member of the little zoo. Nice your dogs got a walk in, with this very wet Sunday. Though I have to say, icky wet dog smell. We trained all our dogs to wait when they come in, and get a towel massage. Why I had a removable cover on my sofa. It was a favorite for the dogs to swipe across the front side of it. And we have a long sofa.

And our most usual night time activity. Kids playing with their online friends, and some coffee for me, as little one made some, so I partook. It was a perfect after dinner drink. Me? I am seeing what show or movie to watch before retiring early. Laptop out and ready. The week day routine will commence in hours now.

And so, I think I said little one’s roommate was not from here. I think she is also virtual too, so I suggested maybe she could visit her before the semester starts..  And of course I would tag along.  My AP needs some more days on it.  . TBD


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Woot !!
> Sue M came back home here!!
> 
> 
> 
> Watching football
> Bears vs Packers
> 
> Pizza delivery will be here soon.



lol.....someone on another board I use, yesterday used the word "Woot".......I always think of you when I see it as you were the first person I saw ever use it.....it`s funny the things you think of at times. 




It`s been suggested this morning on TV the whole country might be going into full lockdown later today. No one wants it, but it`s about time if they do implement it. Many have been ignoring the rules and it`s catching up with us. Not confirmed yet, but looking likely according to some folks. 

Only one of us going out to get essentials now. Tom will go out and get what we need for the week ahead for veg, milk and bread. Otherwise we still have a huge stock of food in the house. 

Wild and woolly overnight and very cold. The wind is coming straight from Siberia apparently. It looks horrible out there and the sea is very rough looking.

Chicken breasts wrapped in bacon tonight, stuffed with some brie and a little cranberry sauce. One of our favourite dishes. Shrimp salad sandwiches for lunch. 

Food sorted.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, always get me at tea, and delicious food choices, Schumi.  Yeah, we go off some of the restrictions today, but the City is keeping the tighter restrictions for a couple more weeks.  I think many are just ready to be back to the usual.  I think until most get the vaccine, there is less chance no restrictions for many many more months.  

And that back to routine feeling, yeah:

Ah yes, not only the start of the first full week in January, but a back to week day routine for many homies, including me. And even sadder, I’d have been extending the holiday, as our cruise would have left yesterday, for a week. But not complaining, as being healthy is so much more important.

And so, that ever wanted larger cup of tea is wanted, but my smaller tea cup will be refilled. That teapot was full this morning.

Weather report:  the rain has left the area.  Above freezing by 2 F degrees, with a nice enough high of 45F.  But a very cloud covered morning, so very dark out, and no sun will be streaming into window.

But not complaining, as nice enough winter day, and yes, welcome to that Marvelous Monday.  Good Morning homies.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hi to Sue and glad you got some meet ups.

News on my Covid test - it was registered and tested and then......disappeared.  Would I like to go for another - no.  Would I like to pay for a private antibody test - no.  End of as I am much improved and not seen anyone except Kev and Emma for 11 days and not seen the children for 8 days though happily home now.

Em has gone for an interview this afternoon.  So difficult with employment at the moment but she’s doing her best.  Lots of schools not reopened yet and as she is SEN trained many of those youngsters isolating still.

Roast chicken for our meal tonight - cheers from the children and a request from J that there is stuffing.  Having to defrost some sausage meat but yes there will be.

We have a click and collect from the next town tomorrow so hopefully no more snow before then. Managed to get a home delivery for next week.

No jobs today just games with the children and enjoying their last day at home as (unless news changes) both in school tomorrow x


----------



## Lynne G

Aw, Julie, I am sure the kids will improve your day, and glad to hear you are feeling better.  Yep, I’d be with you, no way would I pay for another test, particularly since they lost the one you did pay for.  At this point, whether you did or not, you are over the period of infection, so I am glad all in the house can be with you.  Give that Louie a hug for me.  And hope your tea or coffee was good this morning. Delicious meal choice too.  

Me? Don’t know. Heck, lunch not even a thought quite yet. So no great sounding food yet, as my toasted waffle was the breakfast choice. Suitable enough, though.

And the kids are still not awake. No matter, DH and I have been awake for hours.

oh yeah, and it’s a Monday.  Enough said.


----------



## cam757

Sick day from the office for me today. Not feeling too bad other than just a stuffed head. No coughing or fever but now dh has the cold. DS is feeling better but now DH is coming down with it. 

Loving all the how-we-met stories. 




macraven said:


> Your meal sounds scrumptious!
> You must have some southern in you as many are doing that meal tonight
> Collards and pork.



Yes, southeast Virginia.  Southern for sure.  No New Year's day dinner is complete without a serving of black eyed peas. Lol. 



schumigirl said:


> Oh I hope you feel better soon. When I started coughing in March, it took a few days before I lost all taste and smell. It was the worst cough I ever had. So, I hope it doesn`t develop into anything else.



Thanks! I am a tad concerned about my senses. I can't really taste or smell much but that seems to go with most colds. No coughing or fever though and achy feeling has subsided. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Little boy arrived safely for step son and his partner. 7lb 3oz no name yet. Thankful for safe arrival.



Congrats on the new arrival.  What a blessing!



Realfoodfans said:


> Em has gone for an interview this afternoon. So difficult with employment at the moment but she’s doing her best. Lots of schools not reopened yet and as she is SEN trained many of those youngsters isolating still.



Best of luck to her. Hope things go well.


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Sick day from the office for me today. Not feeling too bad other than just a stuffed head. No coughing or fever but now dh has the cold. DS



Awww.....feel better cam......and your family too


----------



## schumigirl

Well 8pm announcement tonight.......shouldn`t be a big surprise as Scotland has already announced they are going into full lockdown. 

Won`t change much for us as we haven`t been wandering round stores or places we shouldn`t be going. But, will see how others follow the rules now. 

Too early for dinner, but I`m a little peckish......snack time I think.......


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Cam, sending well wishes to you and hope you get better soon.  Hope family is better too, and DH no, DH has it too.   Ooh black eyed peas.  Nope, not where I live. 

Schumi, hope snacking was on something tasty. Yeah, was in my news, about the UK restrictions, and news of Oxford/Astra vaccine.

Well our lunch was grilled hotdogs, of which little one did not eat. Soup was her choice. Not what I really wanted to eat, but with some bacon and some mustard, was fine enough to eat by me.

Ah, now let’s see how fast the afternoon goes.  Morning seemed to go on for a bit.


----------



## NashvilleTrio

schumigirl said:


> *Also as we enter a New Year, I`d also like to thank macraven for doing such an amazing job as a moderator too.....she does a fabulous job keeping the Universal boards running smoothly. Thank you mac..........*​



Yes!!  Thank you Mac!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Been a busy day today, but a nice one.

Spent most of it in the kitchen making two batches of soup, one is butternut squash and sweet potato which also has the green of the leeks, sweet peppers, carrots, garlic and some other bits and bobs all roasted off  and blended smooth with chicken stock. Other soup was good old tomato. Chicken noodle soup is one I always make fresh and never freeze.

Made two batches of curry, one a Thai curry, and one Indian curry. All for the freezer.

Tomorrow I`m making a fish pie, which we all love thankfully and I fancy making some bread and maybe some baking too.

Which is an ideal plan as we have all been moved up to a higher tier of 5.....means no mixing or going out unless essential or for some exercise locally. Not before time. So, only one of us goes out for essential groceries, but we have deliveries booked for next week and will carry on doing that indefinetely.

And the weather is so cold right now, so we won`t mind staying in for a while.

Cranberry juice and lemonade tonight.....


----------



## Lynne G

I guess that’s a yay?

Thinking chicken parm tonight.  Easy, and have some red sauce left over.  Add the cheese, good to go.


----------



## keishashadow

Sue M said:


> Christmas was low key due to regulations. My youngest & fiancé didn’t join us but we had a zoom Christmas present opening together. We did get together Christmas Eve for a walk around the neighbourhood to see the lights. And exchange presents.


Welcome home, glad you are safe & sound


macraven said:


> Bears vs Packers


Pack ain’t back, congrats on ‘da/your bears getting in the wild card!

Steelers stunk up the joint.  

Lynne starting to think maybe your Eagles Were up to some shenanigans/draft positioning.  You guys played even worse than we did lol.  


cam757 said:


> Sick day from the office for me today. Not feeling too bad other than just a stuffed head. No coughing or fever but now dh has the cold. DS is feeling better but now DH is coming down with it.


Be well, was just talking about how weird it seems to wish for garden variety creeping crud vs the scary alternative out there

RF - they ‘lost’ your test??? First I’ve heard of that happening!  Is it common there?


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Keisha, there’s been those ethical chat and comparing what Steelers did versus the birds.  As the bird management said, sometimes a game is for team building.  Yeah, with no dog in the fight, with a dismal season, birds probably could have cared less about winning.  Plus, it pissed off the Giants, and as the Giants’ guy said he hates the birds, birds’ player responded, we hate you too.  Ah, the wonderful East teams. 

Yum dinner done, time for screen viewing by all, with little one burning a candle and chatting quite loudly online playing. Older one is not quite as loud most time, though I have to tell to turn it down.

And a  dinner tomorrow for some.  Yeah, Monday night.  Quiet enough, tea in hand, ahhhh.


----------



## schumigirl

And a good Tuesday morning........least we are above freezing. Going to be around 38-40F all day, but dark clouds looming above us the whole time.

Slept like a baby last night, and a day of baking and cooking ahead. Again. I think I`ll be doing a lot of that in the coming weeks. We can meet one person for exercise outdoors only, so I can at least meet a friend on the beach for a walk.....when it`s a little warmer....maybe. Not today.

Luxury fish pie tonight for dinner....lush!! Firm favourite again in our home, I don`t use smoked fish in our so the house doesn`t have that horrible smell for a while. Candles are the secret there, and open windows and doors......lunch is still to be decided. Tom bought salad items yesterday including some beautiful unusual tomatoes so might do a big salad and some bread I`ll bake and honey ham.

Excitement of the day. I have a parcel coming from Apple.......ordered a new cover for new iPad......

It`s Tuesday.......































Happy Tuesday
​


----------



## Lynne G

A Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Schumi.  Nice to have a good sleep.  At least your weather is above freezing. 

Happily today, we too are just above freezing, 36F now, and a low 40’s the high.  But no sun to be had, as another cloudy day.  Very dark morning once again. 

But ooh ah yes,  Is here. Yep, the day of the week Mac does her Taco Bell dinner.

So homies, have a taco or maybe a taco salad. 

And tea for me.

So a happy Taco Tuesday here. 

Kids may do a Taco Bell run.  Little one is a fan of those fries.  And she will eat a plain taco.  Older one, will eat more from there, and since the box is the fries, he may want Taco Bell too.  We shall see.  They have to pay a bill for me. 

Later homies.  Have that most terrific Taco Tuesday.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@keishashadow apparently not that unusual for them to be “lost”.  I asked for a formal investigation but doubt we will hear anything.  On a programme this morning there was an item about similar situations - sometimes for travel, sometimes for hospital and like me sometimes unwell.


----------



## Lynne G

That still stinks it had to be your test, Julie.  Hope you are feeling better today, and had a nice breakfast with the kids.  And a quick walk in the yard with Louie.  Hope your weather has no snow today.  And hope your coffee or tea has been hot.


----------



## Sue M

Happy taco Tuesday!  I guess Schumi is already in the kitchen!  I’m enjoying my morning coffee, 8:00 here. Another dreary rainy day. Another significant storm warning for afternoon with heavy rain and high winds.  Snow in higher elevations. Ferries have been canceled from 10:00 am on. Good day to hunker down. I worry about trees coming down, we’ve had so much rain and ground is super saturated. 

Schumi are you immune to Covid now as you probably had it when you lost taste and smell?  

Both my cousins in Ft Lauderdale have Covid, and recovering at home. Also found out an old childhood friend from NY contracted it and is almost recovered.  I hope the roll out of the vaccine amps up. I guess it will as more get approved. So far we just have Moderna and Pfizer, but Astra Zeneca and Jannsen expected to be approved soon.  
But still feel we’re too slow!  A friend who lives in Israel is same age as me and already got vaccinated.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Happy taco Tuesday!  I guess Schumi is already in the kitchen!  I’m enjoying my morning coffee, 8:00 here. Another dreary rainy day. Another significant storm warning for afternoon with heavy rain and high winds.  Snow in higher elevations. Ferries have been canceled from 10:00 am on. Good day to hunker down. I worry about trees coming down, we’ve had so much rain and ground is super saturated.
> 
> Schumi are you immune to Covid now as you probably had it when you lost taste and smell?
> 
> Both my cousins in Ft Lauderdale have Covid, and recovering at home. Also found out an old childhood friend from NY contracted it and is almost recovered.  I hope the roll out of the vaccine amps up. I guess it will as more get approved. So far we just have Moderna and Pfizer, but Astra Zeneca and Jannsen expected to be approved soon.
> But still feel we’re too slow!  A friend who lives in Israel is same age as me and already got vaccinated.



No idea Sue. Listening to the experts, there are several schools of thought about immunity if you`ve had it. And of course, in March I wasn`t tested. 

Israel have got this down pat! They have organised it so well, but I read today they have done it so fast they`re running out of vaccine. But, we do need to start vaccinating more than we are already....24 hours a day works for me. 

Yes, our ground is saturated too, we`ve had so much rain and hailstones this year. We walked down to Tom`s man cave (large shed to you and I) and the ground was just mud. Hope you don`t get any damage with your storm. 






@keishashadow any ideas who you`d like as the new Doctor??? I think many are glad she`s going. Forgot to ask you earlier.....

Spent most of the day in the kitchen. Baked a fair few things and my ciabatta was a success at lunch, as was the fish pie for dinner.

My ovens didn`t know what hit them today. But, as it was completely miserable outside with hailstones on and off all day, it was the best place to be. Tom spent most of the day watching the large screen with sci fi movies I won`t watch and Dr Who.......

Tonight is a tv night and a catch up with some friends on facetime.......and ginger beer with lime........


----------



## Lynne G

You do have some bad weather Schumi, but I bet your kitchen smelled very good.

Yeah, I watch Dr. Who on and off, not a full time fan. Heard she was leaving, can’t say I am sad she is leaving. I liked some of the older ones with I can’t remember his name, but like him. I am generally a sci fi fan. Was a Star Trek fan when younger. Older one is a huge SW fan. I like them, but can’t say I am a fan.

Hehe, older one asked what was for dinner.  Um ham and eggs?  Little one will be very unhappy with that choice.  I have done chicken fingers she can put in the fryer if she wants.  Got the ham at almost half price.  Seems the butcher did not sell as much, so all  ham cuts were discounted this weekend.  Yum.  And so fresh, as sure they were cut for NY Day meals.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and hey Sue, you have some bad weather too.  Yep, we have had a rainy past year, including a very good soaking at Christmas.  Muddy here and there still.  Hope all fighting the virus get healed soon.  Sending well thoughts to all you listed, Sue.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all


Lynne G said:


> Plus, it pissed off the Giants, and as the Giants’ guy said he hates the birds, birds’ player responded, we hate you too. Ah, the wonderful East teams.


Sounds like my boys arguing lol


Sue M said:


> Another significant storm warning for afternoon with heavy rain and high winds. Snow in higher elevations.


Bleeech.  Ran out early this am to provision, quick run.  Was a bit foggy & ‘misting’ on way in...half hour later, slush on ground.  Just cold enough for percipitation to turn.  By the time i drove a few miles to head down off that ridge to mine, it was dry. 

Bottom line, turned out to be a very bad hair day.  Remember when those days seemed to be a major concern?

Sorry to hear your family is ill, scary   My mom, diagnosed via test taken 12/24, seemed to be taking one step forward & two back lately.    Rallied a bit today though, will take as a good sign.  They are discovering that the elderly have their very own sub-set of symptoms.



schumigirl said:


> there are several schools of thought about immunity if you`ve had it. And of course, in March I wasn`t tested.


Yes, i’m Waiting to see the stats on how long the immunity is supposed to last and whether it will apply to the new & improved versions


schumigirl said:


> any ideas who you`d like as the new Doctor??? I think many are glad she`s going. Forgot to ask you earlier.....


Any
Body

Quite the disappointment this current one, really liked her in broadchurch.  

Not up on the current rumors. The franchise seems to have lost more than a few fans here. 

Hate to think that the BBC will be pushing for another of their ummmm, out-of-the-box choices. 

Did you get the same vibe I did of a possible spin off for Graeme & son?  Did see audio stuff, of which I can’t be bothered ala podcasts, believe eccelson is involved there in a project

Musing if The Doctor might be able to regenerate into an ‘old form’?  _Plate up David Tennant for me, please.  _


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, Keisha, that’s the name of the Doctor who I like.  Yeah, my kids can fight with foul names tossed at each other at times too.  

Afternoon is crawling.  Ugh.  And I have a fly by pick up to do, as price better if you do that drive by.  So, will be just as happy to do and not be inside the store.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all
> 
> Sounds like my boys arguing lol
> 
> Bleeech.  Ran out early this am to provision, quick run.  Was a bit foggy & ‘misting’ on way in...half hour later, slush on ground.  Just cold enough for percipitation to turn.  By the time i drove a few miles to head down off that ridge to mine, it was dry.
> 
> Yes, i’m Waiting to see the stats on how long the immunity is supposed to last and whether it will apply to the new & improved versions
> 
> Any
> Body
> 
> Quite the disappointment this current one, really liked her in broadchurch.
> 
> Not up on the current rumors. The franchise seems to have lost more than a few fans here.
> 
> Hate to think that the BBC will be pushing for another of their ummmm, out-of-the-box choices.
> 
> Did you get the same vibe I did of a possible spin off for Graeme & son?  Did see audio stuff, of which I can’t be bothered ala podcasts, believe eccelson is involved there in a project
> 
> Musing if The Doctor might be able to regenerate into an ‘old form’?  _Plate up David Tennant for me, please.  _



Yes, the BBC will want to tick all the politically correct boxes ......they usually do. I hope not.....Dr Who is a man, usually a little out there, but a man. And yes, David Tennant would be brilliant, but apparently not even a chance. I`ll tell you in an email what I think could the next Doctor be made up of.....as not to offend anyone....lol....I might have already actually......

We quite like Kris Marshall for the job......he was the geek who headed off to Wisconsin in Love Actually......he`d make a pretty good odd guy who`d fit the profile. So far, some of the names in the frame are alien to me......but I`m not trendy in any way, so have no clue who some of them are. 

The guy who plays Graeme is a popular game show host over here, singer and comedian, all round nice guy. I`d watch something if he was in it, never heard of it though. He`d have made an alright Doctor actually. As you know Tom is a big Dr Who fan, but even he gave up with this one.....

They`ll never beat Tom Baker and Jon Pertwee as Docs .....they were my childhood doctors.....but Dr Who has GOT to be male.......


----------



## cam757

At home again today.  DH started running a low grade fever and we both have loss of smell and taste. We found out a family member we have been in contact with tested positive so to be on the safe side we decided to go and get COVID tests this morning. I would be surprised if my test comes back positive because I don't feel that bad but the loss of taste/smell has me a bit concerned. We waited for about 2 hours but were in and out once we got called back.  I just hope that if we did not have it before we don't get it from sitting in that waiting room with about 30 other people. Uggh!  

We were hoping to get the rapid test but we ended up getting the one with a 2-4 day wait period. It wasn't the stab your brain test it was just a nose swab.  So, now we are home the rest of the week.  I guess I will go ahead and sign up for Disney + now so I can watch The Mandalorian. Lol.  

Not a bad day today. Sunny but a bit chilly. 





schumigirl said:


> Awww.....feel better cam......and your family too



Thank you!! 



Lynne G said:


> Oh Cam, sending well wishes to you and hope you get better soon. Hope family is better too, and DH no, DH has it too. Ooh black eyed peas. Nope, not where I live.



Thank You!!



keishashadow said:


> Be well, was just talking about how weird it seems to wish for garden variety creeping crud vs the scary alternative out there



That is the truth!  Scary not knowing what you are dealing with. 

Thank You!


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> At home again today.  DH started running a low grade fever and we both have loss of smell and taste. We found out a family member we have been in contact with tested positive so to be on the safe side we decided to go and get COVID tests this morning. I would be surprised if my test comes back positive because I don't feel that bad but the loss of taste/smell has me a bit concerned. We waited for about 2 hours but were in and out once we got called back.  I just hope that if we did not have it before we don't get it from sitting in that waiting room with about 30 other people. Uggh!
> 
> We were hoping to get the rapid test but we ended up getting the one with a 2-4 day wait period. It wasn't the stab your brain test it was just a nose swab.  So, now we are home the rest of the week.  I guess I will go ahead and sign up for Disney + now so I can watch The Mandalorian. Lol.
> 
> Not a bad day today. Sunny but a bit chilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You!!
> 
> 
> 
> That is the truth!  Scary not knowing what you are dealing with.
> 
> Thank You!



That`s a worry isn`t it....sitting in a closed waiting area with others who could have goodness knows what. 

Loss of taste and smell is certainly a positive indicator of Covid.....but glad you`re not feeling too bad. Hope DH and your family member are ok. It took about 10 days for my taste and smell to come back properly. It is very weird.

And yes, good excuse to watch some tv.... 

Take care


----------



## Charade67

I have gotten way behind again. Went back to work Monday and it seems like everyone's resolution was to seek mental health help. I am hearing that just about everyone in town has waitlists. 

Today has been a good news/bad news sort of day. Good news: A friend has announced that she has quit smoking after 30 years. She said that as of today she has been 6 months smoke free. 
Good news: Disney released some discounts today. I was able to modify our trip and save $378.
Bad news: I found out that one of my high school classmates died unexpectedly yesterday. His wife, who is also a classmate, posted on Facebook today. No details on the cause of death. 



Lynne G said:


> While little one would have had to go back next week, her university pushed back the opening day of the Spring term. Older one always starts a couple of weeks after her. I will have to ask both when starting day is. As then the payments are due. Neither get a Spring Break, so I guess that’s why a later time to start.


B starts classes on the 18th. They are going to have a week of online classes and then transition back into the classroom. No spring break for her either. 



keishashadow said:


> It’s over-rated JK I find buying major appliances daunting, so many bells & whistles to wade through


We chose one with more bells and whistles than our old one. 



keishashadow said:


> Or you could plop on the sofa, put your feet up and watch football until your eyes glaze over. Seeing it in print sounds awfully dull but it’s how I enjoy my sunday afternoons lol


That's exactly what I did and I wasn't even interested in most of the games. 



keishashadow said:


> Is that your first one? Odd to have it ache so long, they must’ve hit something, ouch


It may have been my first or at least the first I've had in a very long time. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Good afternoon all. Finally all decorations are back in the loft -


 I'm envious. We still need to put ours away and I am not looking forward to it. 



schumigirl said:


> They have completely altered one of the spare bedrooms as I had been complaining it was becoming a bit of a junk drop


Wow, what a nice surprise for you. 



schumigirl said:


> And they didn`t even think of saying I have too many books......lol......


 Dh will say there is no such thing as too many books. 



Sue M said:


> Good Morning and Happy New Years everyone . Still alive lol.


 Hi Sue. Great to see. you. 



Lynne G said:


> And so, I think I said little one’s roommate was not from here. I think she is also virtual too, so I suggested maybe she could visit her before the semester starts..


Will they be virtual for spring semester too? B's roommate graduated last semester, but she has not been assigned a new roommate yet.



Realfoodfans said:


> News on my Covid test - it was registered and tested and then......disappeared. Would I like to go for another - no. Would I like to pay for a private antibody test - no. End of as I am much improved and not seen anyone except Kev and Emma for 11 days and not seen the children for 8 days though happily home now.


How frustrating. I don't think I would pay for another test either.  Glad you are feeling better.



cam757 said:


> Sick day from the office for me today. Not feeling too bad other than just a stuffed head. No coughing or fever but now dh has the cold. DS is feeling better but now DH is coming down with it.


Sending get well wishes,



keishashadow said:


> Musing if The Doctor might be able to regenerate into an ‘old form’? _Plate up David Tennant for me, please._


Yes!!



schumigirl said:


> Yes, the BBC will want to tick all the politically correct boxes ......they usually do. I hope not.....Dr Who is a man, usually a little out there, but a man. And yes, David Tennant would be brilliant, but apparently not even a chance. I`ll tell you in an email what I think could the next Doctor be made up of.....as not to offend anyone....lol....I might have already actually......


I wanted to like Jodie, but I just didn't. The show just didn't seem like Doctor Who to me.  I think they should get a red head to play the Doctor. He has mentioned a couple of times that he would like to be ginger. 



schumigirl said:


> They`ll never beat Tom Baker and Jon Pertwee as Docs


Somewhere I have a picture of me and Jon Pertwee.



cam757 said:


> At home again today. DH started running a low grade fever and we both have loss of smell and taste. We found out a family member we have been in contact with tested positive so to be on the safe side we decided to go and get COVID tests this morning.


Prayers for negative results.


Ugh. No football on tonight, so dh is watching programs about football. I think I'll go get some ice cream. .


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh I had ice cream too Charade.  Not much on. But that’s okay for a week night.  Little one starts the 19th, older one the 20th, and both are all virtual for the semester.  Based on the virus numbers steadily climbing in the City, and the fact the University could not contain the virus, no way do we want little one on the campus.  And while older one is at our local county college, the college has said no one is to be on campus this coming semester.  What the Fall will look like?  I guess we will have to wait and see.  

Why others play their screen loud enough I can hear it over my my screen’s sound is so annoying.  Sigh.  I blame it on the men.  Hearing shooting from both of them.  Grrrr.  I like the home channel tonight.


----------



## KStarfish82

Happy Holidays and happy New Year!

Sorry I have been MIA....working in this pandemic as a teacher has been very interesting to put it lightly.

Family is good...everyone healthy.  Went to FL for the holidays...it was great!  Much needed getaway.

I hope everyone here is doing well and staying healthy. 

I will try and pop back in more often!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I have gotten way behind again. Went back to work Monday and it seems like everyone's resolution was to seek mental health help. I am hearing that just about everyone in town has waitlists.
> 
> Today has been a good news/bad news sort of day. Good news: A friend has announced that she has quit smoking after 30 years. She said that as of today she has been 6 months smoke free.
> Good news: Disney released some discounts today. I was able to modify our trip and save $378.
> Bad news: I found out that one of my high school classmates died unexpectedly yesterday. His wife, who is also a classmate, posted on Facebook today. No details on the cause of death.
> 
> B starts classes on the 18th. They are going to have a week of online classes and then transition back into the classroom. No spring break for her either.
> 
> We chose one with more bells and whistles than our old one.
> 
> That's exactly what I did and I wasn't even interested in most of the games.
> 
> It may have been my first or at least the first I've had in a very long time.
> 
> I'm envious. We still need to put ours away and I am not looking forward to it.
> 
> Wow, what a nice surprise for you.
> 
> Dh will say there is no such thing as too many books.
> 
> Hi Sue. Great to see. you.
> 
> Will they be virtual for spring semester too? B's roommate graduated last semester, but she has not been assigned a new roommate yet.
> 
> How frustrating. I don't think I would pay for another test either.  Glad you are feeling better.
> 
> Sending get well wishes,
> 
> Yes!!
> 
> I wanted to like Jodie, but I just didn't. The show just didn't seem like Doctor Who to me.  I think they should get a red head to play the Doctor. He has mentioned a couple of times that he would like to be ginger.
> 
> Somewhere I have a picture of me and Jon Pertwee.
> 
> Prayers for negative results.
> 
> 
> Ugh. No football on tonight, so dh is watching programs about football. I think I'll go get some ice cream. .




It`s never nice to hear of a death, hope his wife has plenty of support. 

I remember you saying you had met Jon Pertwee I think. It was Tom Baker I met when he came with his tv show The Book Tower....loved that show. And he was as unique in real life as he was the Doctor. 

Books are incredibly important. I would agree with your husband, not enough folks seem to encourage reading. Helping out at nurseries over many years, I`m always amazed how many kids don`t have bedtime stories. I do have a lot of books and Tom isn`t a reader so he did once say, when I decided I wanted a proper place built for them all that he wondered why anyone would need as many books.....he got the look......lol.....never said it again. Thankfully Kyle developed a love of reading at a very young age too. 

Shouldn`t matter what colour his hair is, as long as they fit the character. 





Lynne G said:


> Ooh I had ice cream too Charade.



Must have been ice cream night last night. 





KStarfish82 said:


> Happy Holidays and happy New Year!
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA....working in this pandemic as a teacher has been very interesting to put it lightly.
> 
> Family is good...everyone healthy.  Went to FL for the holidays...it was great!  Much needed getaway.
> 
> I hope everyone here is doing well and staying healthy.
> 
> I will try and pop back in more often!View attachment 548446




Beautiful picture Kfish.....I think out of them all I`m struck at how grown up Christopher is becoming.......they are lovely children. 




Middle of the week again......

At least we have the sun shining this morning, although still bloomin cold. Toast with marmalade this morning and ginger tea, lasagne for dinner and no idea what`s for lunch. 

Laundry ahead this morning.....yes, exciting. And might brave a walk along the beach if the sun stays out......we might  

Not much else going on right now.......I will say I`m happy we have Facetime, Zoom and email as well as phones......it`s lovely being able to keep in touch in so many ways since we can`t meet up as we usually do with friends and family. 

Time for another ginger tea.......































Have a lovely Hump Day..........​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Kfish kids!  Thank you for sharing Kfish. Very cute kids, and all look happy.  Yeah, I have 3 high school teachers in my larger family, and all 3 share what is going on, and I feel so bad for them. Even a change for my DH, a college teacher, and my college kids.  Big YAY for getting away.  Yeah, I think even with masks and being so careful, the need to get away is important for mental health. I hope you have a fantastic 2021.  

Ah Schumi, good morning, the laundry and tea. Sounds like a perfect morning to me. And yep, seemed like a good night for ice cream. Was actually surprised there was some of it left. Both DH and little one are the ice cream eaters. Tea this morning is mmmm. Hope the weather improves, and a nice beach walk this afternoon.

While, we are now, a degree warmer than we were at on last 2 days. And another yay, while not increasing the high temps today, hello low 40’s, a High Weather System has arrived, and you all know what that means. Yay! Those pesky clouds will be chased away, and a glorious sunny day will arrive by the mid morning. Woot! Shades and a jacket lunchtime walk.

And so, nothing more interesting than, ooh, ah yes, a Hump Day Wednesday.  And why a wonderful hello to camel today:


Yay, and excited camel today. Yep, a very hump of a day as that means, two more sleeps and woot! Friday.

Have to say, while used to this routine, the full week back is feeling longer. Will be so happy to say, it’s a Friday.

But no less, a wonderful, wacky Wednesday to all the homies.

Why yes, more for me?  Yep, time for more tea, and most likely waffles again.  Unless those have been eaten too.  Later homies.

May this Hump of a Day find all the homies, their family and friends, having at least as many reasons to smile today, and feeling good.  Hugs and mummy dust healing and wellness wishes and good thoughts are sent to those that need it.  

 Good Morning.


----------



## macraven

Kfish, that is such a cute picture of your littles!


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all.  Just done taking out 20 mini braids i convinced GD to let me put in her hair last night to get crimped look.  She had serious doubts, finally acquiesced.  Results = i’m officiall Cool, at least for the next few hours.  Quite a feat with a tween lol.  My ‘bad’ hand is crying though from the activity.  Might just be PT/OT i need 

Not much on the horizon today other than chauffeuring her to gymnastics later.  Mr is working a double.  Probably should start to take down some decorations off the tree but wanted to hit 2 months mark.  Not strange here, so many Russian orthodox people live here...the outdoor xmas decorations are still in force



cam757 said:


> We found out a family member we have been in contact with tested positive so to be on the safe side we decided to go and get COVID tests this morning. I would be surprised if my test comes back positive because I don't feel that bad but the loss of taste/smell has me a bit concerned.


Ugh, sure sounds suspicious.  Hard to really pin point infection point, it’s becoming so pervasive.  The rapid tests are so wonky, far better to get the PCR.  Good luck!


schumigirl said:


> That`s a worry isn`t it....sitting in a closed waiting area with others who could have goodness knows what.


Here, most of the medical practices are doing referrals to med express. There, they sit in their cars & staff comes to them.  Nice thing is they are doing a points of a sort vs the first-come type offerings by health department in stadium parking lots of the past.

Just saw stat on tv news, 1 in 50 people in the UK have been infected.  Not sure where they got their data yet, rather sobering 


Charade67 said:


> Good news: Disney released some discounts today. I was able to modify our trip and save $378.


Nice, same resort?


Charade67 said:


> I think they should get a red head to play the Doctor. He has mentioned a couple of times that he would like to be ginger.


Prince Harry!hey, he now has several tv deals under his belt chap needs to earn a living same as the rest of us lol


KStarfish82 said:


> Happy Holidays and happy New Year!
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA....working in this pandemic as a teacher has been very interesting to put it lightly.
> 
> Family is good...everyone healthy.  Went to FL for the holidays...it was great!  Much needed getaway.
> 
> I hope everyone here is doing well and staying healthy.
> 
> I will try and pop back in more often!View attachment 548446


Great pic, just think, years down the road you’ll Look at this and surely have some memories 


Lynne G said:


> May this Hump of a Day find all the homies, their family and friends, having at least as many reasons to smile today, and feeling good. Hugs and mummy dust healing and wellness wishes and good thoughts are sent to those that need it.


That’s a very inspirational hump day blessing to be sure . We sure as hell need it, in spades.


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe Keisha the taxi lady.  Yeah, this mom taxi had a workout with 2 kids in soccer, school and club, and until junior high, gym runs too.  My nights, weekends and some afternoons were taken with those taxi trips. Many times I was a watcher, both from the stands and fields, and from my car, when it was way too cold or raining good out there.  Other times, yay, places to go while kid practiced.  And maybe quite appropriate, but there was a Dunkin’ in the same strip place the gym was in.  Coffee as you watched, snack or two too, yep.  And, until they moved, a great food place, that many a dinner was taken out from there, as gym time was always around dinner time.  Ah the days.  Now, I enjoy being that annoying front seat rider. 

Yeah, little one braids her hair when wet, to get wavy hair. When I do it, just puffy hair. Sigh. But at least I have some waves naturally, her hair is so straight as you go.

And so, tea is needed.  Sun is out.  Yay, but with the weather guy saying, a Pooh kinda blustery cold wind, bad hair day alert in place.  May ask little one to braid hair and wear a hat for lunchtime walk.  Shades though.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Morning all.  Just done taking out 20 mini braids i convinced GD to let me put in her hair last night to get crimped look.  She had serious doubts, finally acquiesced.  Results = i’m officiall Cool, at least for the next few hours.  Quite a feat with a tween lol.  My ‘bad’ hand is crying though from the activity.  Might just be PT/OT i need
> 
> Not much on the horizon today other than chauffeuring her to gymnastics later.  Mr is working a double.  Probably should start to take down some decorations off the tree but wanted to hit 2 months mark.  Not strange here, so many Russian orthodox people live here...the outdoor xmas decorations are still in force
> 
> 
> Ugh, sure sounds suspicious.  Hard to really pin point infection point, it’s becoming so pervasive.  The rapid tests are so wonky, far better to get the PCR.  Good luck!
> 
> Here, most of the medical practices are doing referrals to med express. There, they sit in their cars & staff comes to them.  Nice thing is they are doing a points of a sort vs the first-come type offerings by health department in stadium parking lots of the past.
> 
> Just saw stat on tv news, 1 in 50 people in the UK have been infected.  Not sure where they got their data yet, rather sobering
> 
> Nice, same resort?
> 
> Prince Harry!hey, he now has several tv deals under his belt chap needs to earn a living same as the rest of us lol
> 
> Great pic, just think, years down the road you’ll Look at this and surely have some memories
> 
> That’s a very inspirational hump day blessing to be sure . We sure as hell need it, in spades.



Actually, yes, there are similar places opening up here......large car parks in empty gorcery stores are popular now it seems. Drive through nose swab......eek!!! 

Yes, I wonder how accurate that number is, I wouldn`t be surprised if it was a higher amount.  Very worrying......and yet folks still want to wander round malls and shop.....the amount of folks moaning they can`t do that is unbelievable. One was complaining in our local news she couldn`t get to her Starbucks.....crazy. Make your own coffee......

Harry......how can one man go so wrong......the public adored him.....don`t know a single person who has a good word to say about him now. 

Oh love the sound of the hair.....kids do love braids, and hope the hand heals quickly......



Had hailstones most of the afternoon. Not forecast, but I think we`ll freeze over tonight, snow predicted over the next few days in varying degrees. 

Meat and cheese sauces have been made for lasagne.....will put them together with lasagne sheets later, will have some salad with it. 

Almost pitch black again here and it`s not even 4pm, but low cloud is so dark. 

Glad we`re in.


----------



## Lynne G

Think that is not the first day you had hail, Schumi.  Seems you are really getting that winter weather.  Yeah, starting to get lighter in the morning, but dark by 4:30 in the afternoon.  Will be doing that until the time change March.  Then darker mornings again.

Oh, house is saying it’s windy out.  Quite the gust just felt.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Wonderful lunch at NBC today!

Dinner at Toothsome, looking forward to some more Totchos!!!

Long sleeve weather is perfect!


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Nice, same resort?


Yes, we are staying at Art of Animation this time. 



keishashadow said:


> Prince Harry!hey, he now has several tv deals under his belt chap needs to earn a living same as the rest of us lol


Interesting choice. I was thinking about the actor who played Bill Weasley in the HP movies.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot, DisneyLife at the Dark Side!

Charade, woot! Nice reduction in price for your Disney stay.

Ah, windy lunchtime walk.  Now it’s the crawling afternoon hours.  And a hehe, DH asked if it was a Thursday.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 548507
> 
> 
> Think that is not the first day you had hail, Schumi.  Seems you are really getting that winter weather.  Yeah, starting to get lighter in the morning, but dark by 4:30 in the afternoon.  Will be doing that until the time change March.  Then darker mornings again.
> 
> Oh, house is saying it’s windy out.  Quite the gust just felt.



Hail no is right.......think the snow flurries are starting now.......



Charade67 said:


> Yes, we are staying at Art of Animation this time.
> 
> 
> Interesting choice. I was thinking about the actor who played Bill Weasley in the HP movies.



My cousins son worked at Art of Animation among others last year......he liked it there a lot. 



Dinner over......lasagne was so filling, so cup of tea will suffice for now. 

Definitely looks like snow coming, despite weatherman telling us it`s not happening here.....we`ll see.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Yes, I wonder how accurate that number is, I wouldn`t be surprised if it was a higher amount. Very worrying......and yet folks still want to wander round malls and shop.....the amount of folks moaning they can`t do that is unbelievable. One was complaining in our local news she couldn`t get to her Starbucks.....crazy. Make your own coffee......


Wow, surprised to hear you think the infectious rate is even higher!

I have no issue with ordering takeout food from both CS & TS but for some reason the idea of a crafted drink, one that takes a bit of hands-on time, just makes me uncomfortable.  Haven’t been to one in nearly a year.


Charade67 said:


> Yes, we are staying at Art of Animation this time.


Oooh, good choice; especially now that you don’t have to worry about the am hassle to MGM for RoTR.  Curious to see how it goes trying for aslot from resorts.


Charade67 said:


> Interesting choice. I was thinking about the actor who played Bill Weasley in the HP movies.


Hadn’t crossed my mind.  Another good choice there.  Hmmm he recently joined social media & posted a pic of his baby, maybe a sign.


schumigirl said:


> My cousins son worked at Art of Animation among others last year......he liked it there a lot.


It is really nice & so well done.  They stepped it up on design elements. Giant icons mesh with the landscaping & seem to tell a story vs just being plopped down in an empty space.  

They tweaked what worked in the older values.  Fact that it has the rather pricey multi-unit rooms probably accounts for the extra design details and much nicer public amenities

It strikes me as far less frenzied there. Every time we’ve stayed, it appears to skew to a bit different demographic than the other values.  Don’t think they host any youth groups either...there are things you can never unsee, even at disney word lol.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Wow, surprised to hear you think the infectious rate is even higher!
> 
> I have no issue with ordering takeout food from both CS & TS but for some reason the idea of a crafted drink, one that takes a bit of hands-on time, just makes me uncomfortable.  Haven’t been to one in nearly a year.
> 
> Oooh, good choice; especially now that you don’t have to worry about the am hassle to MGM for RoTR.  Curious to see how it goes trying for aslot from resorts.
> 
> Hadn’t crossed my mind.  Another good choice there.  Hmmm he recently joined social media & posted a pic of his baby, maybe a sign.
> 
> It is really nice & so well done.  They stepped it up on design elements. Giant icons mesh with the landscaping & seem to tell a story vs just being plopped down in an empty space.
> 
> They tweaked what worked in the older values.  Fact that it has the rather pricey multi-unit rooms probably accounts for the extra design details and much nicer public amenities
> 
> It strikes me as far less frenzied there. Every time we’ve stayed, it appears to skew to a bit different demographic than the other values.  Don’t think they host any youth groups either...there are things you can never unsee, even at disney word lol.



Yep, I think the rate cases are rising, it`s only going to go higher. 

We do get takeout, I was just completely gobsmacked at this woman`s lack of awareness that there is a national lockdown because people are dying and she was complaining bitterly she`d have no coffee! She didn`t come across well. 

I have never seen those hotels, cousins son spent 6 months working in many of them spending several weeks at each before moving into other areas of Disney. And, actually not last year now, it was 2019.....we`ve moved on a year......oh yes, I`ve heard about those large groups.....I can imagine!


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Yep, I think the rate cases are rising, it`s only going to go higher.
> 
> We do get takeout, I was just completely gobsmacked at this woman`s lack of awareness that there is a national lockdown because people are dying and she was complaining bitterly she`d have no coffee! She didn`t come across well.


I was just reading how your area has more restrictions in place now.
Is it enforced or do peeps try to find away to not get caught being a rule breaker.

Creeps like that are disgusting.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I was just reading how your area has more restrictions in place now.
> Is it enforced or do peeps try to find away to not get caught being a rule breaker.
> 
> Creeps like that are disgusting.



Yep, they are now enforcing rule breakers......not before time. If you`re caught doing something you shouldn`t be doing, you`ll get fined.

But, there are always those who think the rules don`t apply to them.



ETA.....the woman with the coffee comment has apparently apologised through her social media......lol....think she was getting a lot of grief for her lack of compassion.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Agree with Schumi about Harry - nobody is interested in him any more - he’s lost his way for sure.
Yes our rates here have rocketed.  Not sure how as all my friends and family are abiding by the rules.  Our only concern is the GC who are taken all over by their father.  Travelled to another area for the snow twice, takes them to see all his family, shopping etc.  All unnecessary but what can we do.
We either have shopping delivered or click and collect.  I’m almost sure I’ve had Covid as my symptoms are dragging on and I’m still so tired.  So I’m definitely still keeping away from everyone.  I don’t want to pass anything to anyone.

Sending hugs to all who need them x


----------



## macraven

I don’t have the cold weather some of you are having (or expected to get) but 47 is cold for me!

I never was fond of snow as a kid and less excited about it as an adult.
Hope all in the north will have a mild winter!

Julie, I don’t keep up on the prince harry stuff but catch bits and pieces of what is in the Dis about him.

I guess a lot of peeps might have had the virus without a diagnosis or test.
Have not read any release when vaccines will be available in my county.
Two counties next to mine have already set up appointments for vaccinations.
They have the vaccines and ready to distribute.

Mr Mac already received info for his assigned date, but his doctor group is a different county from where we live.

For my area in GA, the vaccine is set up by doctor groups based on the county they are established and my medical group does not have the vaccines.
It could be April or May for my medical group to vaccinate.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Agree with Schumi about Harry - nobody is interested in him any more - he’s lost his way for sure.
> Yes our rates here have rocketed.  Not sure how as all my friends and family are abiding by the rules.  Our only concern is the GC who are taken all over by their father.  Travelled to another area for the snow twice, takes them to see all his family, shopping etc.  All unnecessary but what can we do.
> We either have shopping delivered or click and collect.  I’m almost sure I’ve had Covid as my symptoms are dragging on and I’m still so tired.  So I’m definitely still keeping away from everyone.  I don’t want to pass anything to anyone.
> 
> Sending hugs to all who need them x



That`s got to be frustrating with your grand children being taken places you and your daughter wouldn`t take them. It`s difficult, and hard to take. Hopefully they`ll be just fine. 

Hope you feel better soon.......





macraven said:


> I don’t have the cold weather some of you are having (or expected to get) but 47 is cold for me!
> 
> I never was fond of snow as a kid and less excited about it as an adult.
> Hope all in the north will have a mild winter!
> 
> Julie, I don’t keep up on the prince harry stuff but catch bits and pieces of what is in the Dis about him.
> 
> I guess a lot of peeps might have had the virus without a diagnosis or test.
> Have not read any release when vaccines will be available in my county.
> Two counties next to mine have already set up appointments for vaccinations.
> They have the vaccines and ready to distribute.
> 
> Mr Mac already received info for his assigned date, but his doctor group is a different county from where we live.
> 
> For my area in GA, the vaccine is set up by doctor groups based on the county they are established and my medical group does not have the vaccines.
> It could be April or May for my medical group to vaccinate.



Yes, as a kid snow was much appreciated......loved it, now, not so much......maybe on Christmas Eve/Day then gone. 

Anything below 85F in Florida is too cool for me.......I was cold one night when it was 75F! 


We have rain. Least it`s not hailstones. And -1 which is 28F or thereabouts......


----------



## mckennarose

Hi all,
5 pages behind again....
Well, youngest dd's boyfriend's father is positive for covid; he wound up in the ER yesterday where he got a test.  So far he has a cough, fever and feeling tired.  Her boyfriend went for his test this evening.  I'll be calling my rheumy tomorrow to get his input on us getting tested, which I think he will probably recommend.  I am having what feels like allergy symptoms, but it doesn't feel any different than other times my allergies kick up.  We last saw dd's boyfriend on Saturday and she saw him at work on Sunday.  The 14 day waiting game begins......  

I'm more concerned about the injection I'm supposed to give myself on Friday.  I've already decided to not take it just in case (it's an immunosupressant) but I need to tell my doctor about it.  I don't feel sick, I just feel like allergies are acting up.

Ironically, I had just heard from my rheumy on Monday where he said he is recommending all his autoimmune disease patients get the vaccine.

My sister in health care got the vaccine on Monday and had no issues.  It was the Pfizer one.

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, Schumi is colder than me.  Though we are what is called seasonal temps, with the high being somewhere in the low 40’sF.  

Just relaxing. DH was again being a not good sleeper last night, so I am dragging, but he has been sound asleep since 6 this evening.  Just means I may get a not good sleeper in the early hours.  Maybe not, but no matter, as both of us will be up early anyway.

Oh McK, that is scary.  I hope no one else tests positive and the father gets better soon.

Yeah, a shame the kids are more at risk when not with Em, Julie.  I hope you are getting better too.  Take care and sending well wishes.

Yep Mac, once you move South, you get cold when the rest of us up North think 70 is shorts weather. Yeah, my Fla friend is in long sleeves and jacket.

And so, sipping that tea, as cool feeling evening.

And a hehe, told little one she is a vampire. Seems she went to bed around 4 this morning, and woke around noon, with a dinner time nap. She’s wide awake now.

Have a good night’s sleep homies.


----------



## macraven

Lynne, so true!
I can remember flying out of Milwaukee 6 years ago January 20 something to Orlando  when it was -11 degrees.

I was used to extreme cold weather back then.
Can not imagine ever living up north now.

Nights the temp drops here but day time is nippy for me in January and February.

I look at the weather where you are and see you have had some cold snowy days at times.

If you ever move out of the NE, you might not want to go back to PA during the winter.

Mrose, that is a scary situation you are in.
Hope you were not exposed to the virus.
Crossing my fingers and toes that you do not catch the virus!
Reading your possible exposure, gives me goose bumps.
You have been very cautious all this time to avoid situations and have sheltered in for many months.
Keep us posted on how you are.

Hope all the homies are doing good!
Next year at this time, we all should be living with a better 
outlook.
Virus should be under full control and we will have freedom to get back to the quality of life we were used to.

Wont that be nice !


----------



## Sue M

Schumi mmmm I’ll have to live vicariously thru you. I love a good ginger beer. Hopefully I can find some sugar free here. 

Lynne thanks for the well wishes. They’re battling thru it at home. Thankful they don’t need hospital. Today we had a break in the typhoons and I got out for a walk. After Lunch with daughter and Costco gas run. Had a walk with the dogs. 

Keisha I sure don’t have to worry about bad hair days now!  Hardly go anywhere. Most restaurants are take out only. My dd and I grabbed something and ate in car!  But of course the moment you have a bad hair day you run into friends...all of them!  
I’m very sorry to hear about your mom. I hope she recovers quickly. 

Oh yes, count me in on David Tennant returning as The Doctor!  Can’t stand this current one. I stopped watching. 
.
Cam, loss of smell & taste is classic Covid symptoms, I hope your symptoms remain mild.

Charade yay for the good news!  But so sorry to hear about your friend. 
Always good to get a deal at wdw. We have Aug res, at CBR, but waiting to hear if we’re keeping it. Canada is really tightening up on travel. Now if you leave the country you need a neg Covid test 72 hrs before traveling back. Plus the 14 day quarantine.  If we still have to quarantine in Aug we’ll haveto cancel. Daughter can’t take 2 weeks off work to quarantine.  

Kfish great photo!  Glad you had a nice time in Florida!  We were there early Dec. at Universal..

DisneyLife our recent trip we never made it to Toothsome but had  meal at NBC and we froze to death. Really too cold in the restaurant as they kept the doors wide open and AC blasting. And it was a chilly night out. Hard to keep the food hot. It came Luke warm. 
Loved Big Fire Grill. Ate at Hard Rock Cafe one night then I got an email offer to buy one get one free meal so we went back!  Also enjoyed the Italian place. 

Lynne those are some big hail balls!

I agree Schumi. Too bad about Harry. I was glad they left Canada. I think they were somewhere on Vancouver Isl?  We got stuck having to pay the security bill and since they weren’t on a state visit, why should we?  Ugh. 
People getting fined here too if not following the rules. 

Mac no snow here except for mountains. Nothing but rain. I’m growing gills. 
Covid vaccines could be faster here. I think they’re still on first responders, nursing homes and staff, and the indigenous people in remote places with the Moderna vaccine that doesn’t need the ultra freezing that the other one does. 
I don’t think they’ll get to regular population till spring. I think March they’ll start vaccines for over 80’s. Then April start in descending age groups. I hope I’ll get vaccinated by early summer but who knows.  Our provincial govt is in charge of roll out logistics.  Odd you and Mr Mac have different vaccine roll out.

MRose, that’s scary. I hope your family and you will be ok. 

Well, going to try to get some shut eye. Need to turn CNN off. My heart goes out to my US friends.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Hi all,
> 5 pages behind again....
> Well, youngest dd's boyfriend's father is positive for covid; he wound up in the ER yesterday where he got a test.  So far he has a cough, fever and feeling tired.  Her boyfriend went for his test this evening.  I'll be calling my rheumy tomorrow to get his input on us getting tested, which I think he will probably recommend.  I am having what feels like allergy symptoms, but it doesn't feel any different than other times my allergies kick up.  We last saw dd's boyfriend on Saturday and she saw him at work on Sunday.  The 14 day waiting game begins......
> 
> I'm more concerned about the injection I'm supposed to give myself on Friday.  I've already decided to not take it just in case (it's an immunosupressant) but I need to tell my doctor about it.  I don't feel sick, I just feel like allergies are acting up.
> 
> Ironically, I had just heard from my rheumy on Monday where he said he is recommending all his autoimmune disease patients get the vaccine.
> 
> My sister in health care got the vaccine on Monday and had no issues.  It was the Pfizer one.
> 
> Stay safe everyone!



Must be difficult to make what is the right decision mrose......and hope your daughter`s boyfriends father makes a full recovery. 





Lynne G said:


> Ooh, Schumi is colder than me.  Though we are what is called seasonal temps, with the high being somewhere in the low 40’sF.
> 
> Just relaxing. DH was again being a not good sleeper last night, so I am dragging, but he has been sound asleep since 6 this evening.  Just means I may get a not good sleeper in the early hours.  Maybe not, but no matter, as both of us will be up early anyway.
> 
> Oh McK, that is scary.  I hope no one else tests positive and the father gets better soon.
> 
> Yeah, a shame the kids are more at risk when not with Em, Julie.  I hope you are getting better too.  Take care and sending well wishes.
> 
> Yep Mac, once you move South, you get cold when the rest of us up North think 70 is shorts weather. Yeah, my Fla friend is in long sleeves and jacket.
> 
> And so, sipping that tea, as cool feeling evening.
> 
> And a hehe, told little one she is a vampire. Seems she went to bed around 4 this morning, and woke around noon, with a dinner time nap. She’s wide awake now.
> 
> Have a good night’s sleep homies.




Not a prize I like to win Lynne......but it`s not so bad....always an excuse to wear new coat and boots when it`s so cold.





macraven said:


> Lynne, so true!
> I can remember flying out of Milwaukee 6 years ago January 20 something to Orlando  when it was -11 degrees.
> 
> I was used to extreme cold weather back then.
> Can not imagine ever living up north now.
> 
> Nights the temp drops here but day time is nippy for me in January and February.
> 
> I look at the weather where you are and see you have had some cold snowy days at times.
> 
> If you ever move out of the NE, you might not want to go back to PA during the winter.
> 
> Mrose, that is a scary situation you are in.
> Hope you were not exposed to the virus.
> Crossing my fingers and toes that you do not catch the virus!
> Reading your possible exposure, gives me goose bumps.
> You have been very cautious all this time to avoid situations and have sheltered in for many months.
> Keep us posted on how you are.
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing good!
> Next year at this time, we all should be living with a better
> outlook.
> Virus should be under full control and we will have freedom to get back to the quality of life we were used to.
> 
> Wont that be nice !



Yes, this time ext year it`ll be different.......won`t it? Surely it has to be....





Sue M said:


> Schumi mmmm I’ll have to live vicariously thru you. I love a good ginger beer. Hopefully I can find some sugar free here.
> 
> Lynne thanks for the well wishes. They’re battling thru it at home. Thankful they don’t need hospital. Today we had a break in the typhoons and I got out for a walk. After Lunch with daughter and Costco gas run. Had a walk with the dogs.
> 
> Keisha I sure don’t have to worry about bad hair days now!  Hardly go anywhere. Most restaurants are take out only. My dd and I grabbed something and ate in car!  But of course the moment you have a bad hair day you run into friends...all of them!
> I’m very sorry to hear about your mom. I hope she recovers quickly.
> 
> Oh yes, count me in on David Tennant returning as The Doctor!  Can’t stand this current one. I stopped watching.
> .
> Cam, loss of smell & taste is classic Covid symptoms, I hope your symptoms remain mild.
> 
> Charade yay for the good news!  But so sorry to hear about your friend.
> Always good to get a deal at wdw. We have Aug res, at CBR, but waiting to hear if we’re keeping it. Canada is really tightening up on travel. Now if you leave the country you need a neg Covid test 72 hrs before traveling back. Plus the 14 day quarantine.  If we still have to quarantine in Aug we’ll haveto cancel. Daughter can’t take 2 weeks off work to quarantine.
> 
> Kfish great photo!  Glad you had a nice time in Florida!  We were there early Dec. at Universal..
> 
> DisneyLife our recent trip we never made it to Toothsome but had  meal at NBC and we froze to death. Really too cold in the restaurant as they kept the doors wide open and AC blasting. And it was a chilly night out. Hard to keep the food hot. It came Luke warm.
> Loved Big Fire Grill. Ate at Hard Rock Cafe one night then I got an email offer to buy one get one free meal so we went back!  Also enjoyed the Italian place.
> 
> Lynne those are some big hail balls!
> 
> I agree Schumi. Too bad about Harry. I was glad they left Canada. I think they were somewhere on Vancouver Isl?  We got stuck having to pay the security bill and since they weren’t on a state visit, why should we?  Ugh.
> People getting fined here too if not following the rules.
> 
> Mac no snow here except for mountains. Nothing but rain. I’m growing gills.
> Covid vaccines could be faster here. I think they’re still on first responders, nursing homes and staff, and the indigenous people in remote places with the Moderna vaccine that doesn’t need the ultra freezing that the other one does.
> I don’t think they’ll get to regular population till spring. I think March they’ll start vaccines for over 80’s. Then April start in descending age groups. I hope I’ll get vaccinated by early summer but who knows.  Our provincial govt is in charge of roll out logistics.  Odd you and Mr Mac have different vaccine roll out.
> 
> MRose, that’s scary. I hope your family and you will be ok.
> 
> Well, going to try to get some shut eye. Need to turn CNN off. My heart goes out to my US friends.



We do have plenty of sugar free options, but they taste too much of aspartame, next morning all you can taste is the sweetener. We also use fizzy ginger beer not still the way Strong Water does, although I do like it. I have made my own ginger beer, it is very gingery but perfect for me. 

Yes, Harry has made many errors and it continues.......he certainly won`t get the warm welcome form the public he once would have got. 




Woke up to everything white with frost this morning, very beautiful. 

It`s me going shopping this morning now, we have the internet/tv/broadband guy coming out this morning for a fault that keeps appearing.....Broadband keeps skipping out, but only for a minute or so....not a problem, but annoying. 

I have a list, but who ever follows a list.......the intention is there though. This is just for fresh veg and fruit, got a delivery coming from the regular grocery store next few Thursdays. And I have a few birthday cards to buy, so will hopefully get into somewhere to buy them. Usually very organised, but....well. 

Looks to be a lovely day, think we`ll get out a walk once groceries and tv guy have come. If the sun stays out........

No food planned yet, will have to think on it........




































Happy Thirsty Thursday​


----------



## Lynne G

Goid Morning Schumi, and hope you bought and what you ordered all go well.  In the winter, white lawns, yes, pretty.  But I enjoy more inside when it’s cold out.  And little one would enjoy living where you are.  She just got a beautiful winter long wool coat.  Hope your tea this morning has been good.  And hope that repair guy fixes your connectivity skipping issue.  Yeah, I would be very annoyed if I got any skips while I was online.  

And so, this early morning finds us 4 degrees below freezing. That’s what you get with a clear sky in the overnight. But still very dark out. Yep, winter time.

But sniff sniff, that high weather system is not staying around, so the glorious sunrise in a clear sky will be a cloud filled sunset. But happy the weekend will be a predicted sun packed one. There are chances of snow early next week. Eh, so far saying possible, so I am hoping my bet that snow does not arrive, is a winning one. And the clouds coming today and will be a partly cloudy Friday, are because that nasty snow weather is staying East of us. Yay for that, you crappy low weather wet bringing system.

Ah yes, 

And yes, it is


Ah yes, the day before Friday, seems fitting it’s a Thirsty Thursday.  So have a drink and sip it or guzzle it, then smile.  Tomorrow is Friday, and the week day routine is almost done.  Yay!

Ah yes, talk of weather and happy sips of tea.  Woot!

And so, hope a much better feeling Sue and to Sue’s others that are not feeling the best, hope you get well soon.I hope your summer plans are a go.

Yeah, I try not to click on any news of Harry or his wife. Really don’t care. They should not be news any more. Just a wealthy kid due to family.

And so, sending good thoughts that McK and her family do not get the virus, and father is getting better.

Time for more tea. Thirsty Thursday indeed.

Homies, make yours a drink filled totally terrific Thirsty Thursday.


----------



## keishashadow

Literally & figuratively hell has frozen over

I have a theory that bacon makes everything better. Going to go put that to the test. if anything the aroma should rouse the troops 



macraven said:


> Creeps like that are disgusting.


Yep


schumigirl said:


> If you`re caught doing something you shouldn`t be doing, you`ll get fined.
> 
> But, there are always those who think the rules don`t apply to them.


& yep


Realfoodfans said:


> Our only concern is the GC who are taken all over by their father. Travelled to another area for the snow twice, takes them to see all his family, shopping etc. All unnecessary but what can we do.


Here, you call CYS & let them determine if child in question is being ‘endangered’.  There are judgment Calls as to parenting but common sense needs to prevail as well
as compliance to edicts as to health & welfare for minors.  Can be done anonymously Here


macraven said:


> t could be April or May for my medical group to vaccinate.


That is mind boggling to think it’s being determined that way. Here’s hoping the administration policies For dispensation are soon standardized by demographicS


mckennarose said:


> We last saw dd's boyfriend on Saturday and she saw him at work on Sunday. The 14 day waiting game begins......
> 
> I'm more concerned about the injection I'm supposed to give myself on Friday. I've already decided to not take it just in case (it's an immunosupressant) but I need to tell my doctor about it. I don't feel sick, I just feel like allergies are acting up.


Oh dear, hope u don’t get it!

despite people trying to isolate, starting to think the way infection rates are rising the US may soon catch up to the high percentages of exposure & infection before the vaccines are distributed to put a dent in things




Lynne G said:


> And a hehe, told little one she is a vampire.


And that’s a bad thing? Lol. Sounds like my sleep schedule this past year


Sue M said:


> I’m very sorry to hear about your mom. I hope she recovers quickly.


Aw, thank you.  She has overcome adversity most of her life. If anyone can will themselves better, it would be her


schumigirl said:


> have a list, but who ever follows a list..


Lol true


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hi all. Sat now with cup of tea and Louie after long call with my GP.  Felt just so awful this morning decided it was time to talk to them.  Had to go on the website and fill in symptoms etc and then got text message that I would receive a call before 1 o clock.  She was a new one but very pleasant and thorough.  Disappointed I didn’t get my results but said biggest indicator was my high temperature (I have very low temperature and too low bp normally) the persistent cough and the tiredness.  Says some people taking many, many weeks to recover so good that we are now monitoring improvement and not to hesitate to contact them again.  

We had the beautiful thick frost like @schumi this morning.  J is currently going into school because of his additional needs. He was ok the first day but yesterday was disappointed as they’ve had to change their set up and he finds the constant changes difficult.   L is being home schooled and Grandpa did half an hour of “PE” with her in the frosty garden! Think Louie enjoyed that too.  She completed all her work by 1 o clock so playtime now.

We got most of our shopping in the order this week but will go to the butchers tomorrow and Em nipped to our little shop for milk and bread earlier. We are fine for food at the moment.

Hoping everyone is improving who is unwell and stays healthy.

I’m trying to read more as it’s so easy just to keep putting the tv on and I think I need to concentrate a bit more!


----------



## Lynne G

Good Afternoon Julie.  Hope you are feeling much better soon.  Otherwise, take an easy, rest, and enjoy more tea.  Yay, Louie having fun with L today.  Milk and bread are always the first things that get blanked shelved when the news says snow is coming.  Like you can’t get it after the snow?  Though I have to say, was complained we had no bread in the house.  Hence a grocery run was on Tuesday night.  And of course, more than bread was bought.

Keisha, hope dear Mom is feeling much better. Yeah, I get emails saying our indoor restaurant seating is open. Um, no. I think we will be doing drive through and eat in car, or do takeout to eat at home for the longer future than you’d think. I have to shake my head when I see people eating in the mall, when they should have had the hint when all the tables were removed to not eat in there. Why people think it does not apply to them, and put everyone else at risk, is beyond me.


Yep, bacon does make all right. Sending good thoughts the Keisha household is going to have some good laughs today.  And sending well wishes too. 

Ah yes, doing that good thirsty Thursday.  More tea with me, and it’s just after 9 am where I am.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Sending good thoughts the Keisha household is going to have some good laughs today. And sending well wishes too.


 Right back at ‘ya! Debating whether to pull a 3rd cuppa java or go for a hot tea earlier than my norm.

The mr grabbed some fancy chai tea for my Xmas stocking. I’m absolutely not a fan of it.  didn’t want to hurt his feelings. After brewing it at his urging, choked down a cup Last weekend, so Funky


Just struck me, had wondered why it tasted so different. Forgot to add milk, which I never put in my tea like my mom did

do have half & half on hand. Ok, tea experts... which should be used with a chai tea bag?

The ‘lil just found a geode rock splitting science kit (that I, ahem misplaced in her room here). There will be some frenzied therapeutic hammering here pre game night 

decided not to let the bacon grease go to waste. Going old school
& use a bit to soften veggies that will
go into today’s chili.  Not exactly healthy grub, yet just what the doctor ordered to take the chill off our hearts


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Right back at ‘ya! Debating whether to pull a 3rd cuppa java or go for a hot tea earlier than my norm.
> 
> The mr grabbed some fancy chai tea for my Xmas stocking. I’m absolutely not a fan of it.  didn’t want to hurt his feelings. After brewing it at his urging, choked down a cup Last weekend, so Funky
> 
> 
> Just struck me, had wondered why it tasted so different. Forgot to add milk, which I never put in my tea like my mom did
> 
> do have half & half on hand. Ok, tea experts... which should be used with a chai tea bag?
> 
> The ‘lil just found a geode rock splitting science kit (that I, ahem misplaced in her room here). There will be some frenzied therapeutic hammering here pre game night
> 
> decided not to let the bacon grease go to waste. Going old school
> & use a bit to soften veggies that will
> go into today’s chili.  Not exactly healthy grub, yet just what the doctor ordered to take the chill off our hearts



Oh I can help you with the Chai teabags Keisha........you don’t even need to open the box.........

1. put box in your hand.

2. Walk over to trash bin.

3. Put box in trash.

Then go make yourself a real drink..........

But if you really have to have it, it’s supposed to be traditionally made with milk......

I love many teas, English breakfast is our main tea, always with milk. Then Earl Grey or Darjeeling type that are served with no milk and some lemon. Or flavoured teas......Ginger especially......

I’m not much of a coffee drinker, unless it’s made completely with milk. I think that’s why I like Starbucks coffee so much, it’s quite milky. And iced coffee is the drink of the devil! Along with any non alcoholic wine......

I think chilli is one dish I cannot get the taste for. Anytime I have nachos, it’s always made with spicy chicken. 




Had a lovely day. Went out to get my fresh veg/fruit and little bits and bobs.......then drove down to the beach met up with the one friend I’m allowed to meet at a time, had a socially distanced walk for about 45 minutes as it was too cold, although lovely and sunny. Felicity stayed longer with the dogs but I came home. It was nice to catch up and the beach was incredibly quiet for such a lovely day. 

Groceries had been delivered and tv guy has hopefully sorted the Broadband out.

We have some beautiful sea trout for dinner tonight, fillets for ease and will make a lemon butter sauce to go with it. Made up a fresh batch of coconut ice cream too. Might have some of that later.

No plans to go out till at least Monday now for any groceries. Going to try and get some more photos scanned and stored.

Ginger tea I think........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Oh I can help you with the Chai teabags Keisha........you don’t even need to open the box.........
> 
> 1. put box in your hand.
> 
> 2. Walk over to trash bin.
> 
> 3. Put box in trash.
> 
> Then go make yourself a real drink..........


Haaaaaaaa

will booze help?


----------



## macraven

Sue M said:


> I don’t think they’ll get to regular population till spring. I think March they’ll start vaccines for over 80’s. Then April start in descending age groups. I hope I’ll get vaccinated by early summer but who knows.  Our provincial govt is in charge of roll out logistics.
> 
> Odd you and Mr Mac have different vaccine roll out.



The vaccine set up in Georgia for distribution  is based on counties and it’s handled by the medical group where you are affiliated.

Mr Mac is in a medical group that serves the county  outside of where we live.
So he has to do his tests where his doctors are located, half hour drive from us.

He has already been notified they have the vaccine and he is on the first list

For me, my doctors are in the county where we live and they do not have the vaccine here yet for general population, only medical staff.
It could be spring or summer when my medical group can start the vaccines.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Haaaaaaaa
> 
> will booze help?



Nothing will help with that tea!!

Unless you pour yourself a glass of something you enjoy and drink that.......lol........


----------



## mckennarose

Realfoodfans said:


> Felt just so awful this morning decided it was time to talk to them. Had to go on the website and fill in symptoms etc and then got text message that I would receive a call before 1 o clock. She was a new one but very pleasant and thorough. Disappointed I didn’t get my results but said biggest indicator was my high temperature (I have very low temperature and too low bp normally) the persistent cough and the tiredness. Says some people taking many, many weeks to recover so good that we are now monitoring improvement and not to hesitate to contact them again.



I'm glad your doctor is monitoring.  I've known people with severe symptoms and people asymptomatic, and everything in between.  DD's boyfriend's father had a fever of 102, cough and tiredness.  He's doing ok.  Another of my hubby's coworkers was out the two full weeks and very ill.  He's on the mend now.  One of my other dd's coworkers was asymptomatic.  It's all so strange and definitely not cookie cutter.  I hope you feel better soon.

I called my rheumy's office and they want all of my family to get tested because boyfriend was here on the weekend.  DD and I are going soon.  The procedure is call from the parking lot, register, they will call you in when it's your turn, go over symptoms (they consider my "allergy" symptoms something to consider) and then get swabbed.  My RA and other AI disease are a cause for concern for them, they said.  I am not doing my Humira shot tomorrow.

Mac, you are right.... I've been so careful this whole time; no restaurants, no big gatherings, wearing masks, etc.  I'm trying not to get riled up, but I KNOW dd's boyfriend's father is not that careful. I'm finding out that he didn't wear a mask all the time at work, and then he wore a gaiter rather than a mask, which is not as effective.   We didn't even have all our family here for Christmas.  My mom and my sister came over on Christmas eve for an hour and we all wore masks to be safe.  Ugh!  But it is literally EVERYWHERE now and hard to avoid.  I also saw that the new strain is in PA.  It was only a matter of time.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, as my DH said, most likely I will be at the back of the bus to get the vaccine.  Though my work said they are trying to have availability for us, but should try through medical provider first.  Yeah, either way, I am not seeing it available for me any time soon.  

Mac, sending good thoughts you and Mr. Mac get the vaccine soon.  

Yep, Schumi’s idea for that chai tea is my use of it.  Nope. Tea is Earl Grey and black leaf tea that you can get in the grocery aisle.  Though I am brand snobby.  I also am not the fan of putting milk in any of my tea.  Lemon slice, yes.  I also don’t mind some fruit teas, though picky as to what flavors.  Coffee, I drink black, though strong coffee I will add cream and a spoon of sugar.  Only get coffee once in awhile.  More a tea drinker.  

McK, hope test is not positive, and just your allergies.  It is sad how the actions of one can effect so many.  And yes, it seems to be a not easy to predict from not showing any symptoms to full blown can’t breathe and close to not surviving.  I for one, never want  to get it.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, as my DH said, most likely I will be at the back of the bus to get the vaccine.  Though my work said they are trying to have availability for us, but should try through medical provider first.  Yeah, either way, I am not seeing it available for me any time soon.
> 
> Mac, sending good thoughts you and Mr. Mac get the vaccine soon.
> 
> Yep, Schumi’s idea for that chai tea is my use of it.  Nope. Tea is Earl Grey and black leaf tea that you can get in the grocery aisle.  Though I am brand snobby.  I also am not the fan of putting milk in any of my tea.  Lemon slice, yes.  I also don’t mind some fruit teas, though picky as to what flavors.  Coffee, I drink black, though strong coffee I will add cream and a spoon of sugar.  Only get coffee once in awhile.  More a tea drinker.
> 
> McK, hope test is not positive, and just your allergies.  It is sad how the actions of one can effect so many.  And yes, it seems to be a not easy to predict from not showing any symptoms to full blown can’t breathe and close to not surviving.  I for one, never want  to get it.  Hope you feel better soon.



What brands of tea do you like Lynne? I never find the grocery store ones particularly palatable for my taste. Always interesting to try new ones. 

Black tea is perfect with milk in Britain generally. My sister is the only person I know who doesn’t take milk in proper tea.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> I'm glad your doctor is monitoring.  I've known people with severe symptoms and people asymptomatic, and everything in between.  DD's boyfriend's father had a fever of 102, cough and tiredness.  He's doing ok.  Another of my hubby's coworkers was out the two full weeks and very ill.  He's on the mend now.  One of my other dd's coworkers was asymptomatic.  It's all so strange and definitely not cookie cutter.  I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I called my rheumy's office and they want all of my family to get tested because boyfriend was here on the weekend.  DD and I are going soon.  The procedure is call from the parking lot, register, they will call you in when it's your turn, go over symptoms (they consider my "allergy" symptoms something to consider) and then get swabbed.  My RA and other AI disease are a cause for concern for them, they said.  I am not doing my Humira shot tomorrow.
> 
> Mac, you are right.... I've been so careful this whole time; no restaurants, no big gatherings, wearing masks, etc.  I'm trying not to get riled up, but I KNOW dd's boyfriend's father is not that careful. I'm finding out that he didn't wear a mask all the time at work, and then he wore a gaiter rather than a mask, which is not as effective.   We didn't even have all our family here for Christmas.  My mom and my sister came over on Christmas eve for an hour and we all wore masks to be safe.  Ugh!  But it is literally EVERYWHERE now and hard to avoid.  I also saw that the new strain is in PA.  It was only a matter of time.



Goodness what a time you’re having.

So many things to worry about. It must make you angry to hear of folks being so complacent, when you have been so careful.

Yes, it is everywhere now.

Good luck with you and your families results.


----------



## macraven

Mrose, you have been extremely careful even prior to the first info to isolate.

it is sad with all the safety features you have done may have been compromised by one person.

Once you get the vaccine, you’ll feel more grounded.


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, the most  common USA ones are Lipton and Tetley, but I prefer Lipton. The Lipton black tea is a mix of orange pekoe and pekoe cut black tea.  I also do like an English one: Taylors of Harrogate’s afternoon tea.  It’s a Darjeeling tea.  Quite nice, and I do drink it later in the day.  Lipton is the one I start with, that or Earl Grey.    

Ooh almost time for that cool, but still sunny lunchtime walk.  Woot!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, Liptons was the tea we first tried in America......it was so weak, we compared it to dishwater, it had no discernible taste of tea to us. But, the lady did say it was popular in America but Brits tended to not like it......never really seen it over here.

Not brands I’d use, but interesting you have Tetley over there. I can drink Taylor’s of Harrogate if I get it as a gift.  I tend to buy all our tea online or from local suppliers. They really do have so much more choice and flavours. But again, each to their own with tastes and palates. Wouldn’t do if we all liked the same things......that would be dull. 




Got another call from the internet trying to scam again.......I played along for a while and I’m sure he cursed at me when he realised I was playing him at his own game........told him he really shouldn’t lower himself to cursing.......he hung up lol........love to play along with them and the scam accident lawyers.

Time to think about starting dinner.......getting hungry......


----------



## Charade67

Quick afternoon drop in. It has been rather slow here for the past couple of days. I'm not complaining.  I got bored yesterday and decided to clean the break room freezer. It was disgusting. I have no idea when it was last cleaned, but I found food with  mid 2019 expiration dates.  Also found stuff I couldn't identify. 

Last night we finally started taking Christmas stuff down. We got most of it done. Still need to put away the big tree and take down the outside lights.



keishashadow said:


> Oooh, good choice; especially now that you don’t have to worry about the am hassle to MGM for RoTR. Curious to see how it goes trying for aslot from resorts.


 What was the hassle? Do we have to make reservations for RotR?



keishashadow said:


> Don’t think they host any youth groups either...there are things you can never unsee, even at disney word lol.


 That's good to know. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Our only concern is the GC who are taken all over by their father. Travelled to another area for the snow twice, takes them to see all his family, shopping etc. All unnecessary but what can we do.


How frustrating. Any chance he sill stop now that the restrictions have been tightened?



macraven said:


> For my area in GA, the vaccine is set up by doctor groups based on the county they are established and my medical group does not have the vaccines.
> It could be April or May for my medical group to vaccinate.


 I have no idea what they are doing here, but know that I am not high priority. The husband of one of our therapists is a doctor who works closely with Covid patients. He has already received his first does and is scheduled for the second one soon. 



schumigirl said:


> Anything below 85F in Florida is too cool for me.......I was cold one night when it was 75F!


75 is perfect for me. Heat and I do not get along well. I just hope it isn't too bad when we go in May. 



mckennarose said:


> Well, youngest dd's boyfriend's father is positive for covid; he wound up in the ER yesterday where he got a test. So far he has a cough, fever and feeling tired. Her boyfriend went for his test this evening. I'll be calling my rheumy tomorrow to get his input on us getting tested, which I think he will probably recommend. I am having what feels like allergy symptoms, but it doesn't feel any different than other times my allergies kick up. We last saw dd's boyfriend on Saturday and she saw him at work on Sunday. The 14 day waiting game begins......


Oh no, prayers for everyone. Hoping for all negative results



Lynne G said:


> There are chances of snow early next week. Eh, so far saying possible, so I am hoping my bet that snow does not arrive, is a winning one.


Our forecast is showing possible snow tomorrow morning. I'm not expecting much if any.



keishashadow said:


> The mr grabbed some fancy chai tea for my Xmas stocking. I’m absolutely not a fan of it. didn’t want to hurt his feelings. After brewing it at his urging, choked down a cup Last weekend, so Funky


 I have never tried chai tea, and now I don't think I ever will. 

Almost time to go back to work. If I get really bored I might clean the microwave.


----------



## macraven

Charade I wish you lived next door to me!

I would pay you $50 an hour to clean my oven.

I handle my fridge ok so I don’t need help with that
appliance.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Quick afternoon drop in. It has been rather slow here for the past couple of days. I'm not complaining.  I got bored yesterday and decided to clean the break room freezer. It was disgusting. I have no idea when it was last cleaned, but I found food with  mid 2019 expiration dates.  Also found stuff I couldn't identify.
> 
> Last night we finally started taking Christmas stuff down. We got most of it done. Still need to put away the big tree and take down the outside lights.
> 
> What was the hassle? Do we have to make reservations for RotR?
> 
> That's good to know.
> 
> How frustrating. Any chance he sill stop now that the restrictions have been tightened?
> 
> I have no idea what they are doing here, but know that I am not high priority. The husband of one of our therapists is a doctor who works closely with Covid patients. He has already received his first does and is scheduled for the second one soon.
> 
> 75 is perfect for me. Heat and I do not get along well. I just hope it isn't too bad when we go in May.
> 
> Oh no, prayers for everyone. Hoping for all negative results
> 
> Our forecast is showing possible snow tomorrow morning. I'm not expecting much if any.
> 
> I have never tried chai tea, and now I don't think I ever will.
> 
> Almost time to go back to work. If I get really bored I might clean the microwave.



lol...the joys of clearing out an office freezer! Yes, I won`t reccommend the chai tea......

We`re the same Charade, not expecting much snow if any. Being right beside the sea, we get very little snowfall usually, even if 15 minutes inland have a heavy snowfall. 

We`ve had a very wet May and a very hot May so far........I`ll always go for the heat, but I know what you mean.




Dinner over.......fish was beautiful and plates were all clean. No room for dessert tonight yet, maybe later. 

Think it`ll be a movie night again, will rumble through the DVD`s and see what we fancy......

Wonder how @Disxuni is doing....haven`t seen her for a while.......


----------



## macraven

Yea Disxuni is missing !

I sent her a few messages but have not heard back from her since Christmas period passed.
Don’t remember when school started back for her.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Yea Disxuni is missing !
> 
> I sent her a few messages but have not heard back from her since Christmas period passed.
> Don’t remember when school started back for her.



Hope she pops back in soon, I`m sure she`s ok but would be nice to have her say hello......

I was thinking of rpbert the other day....Robert, and wondered how his daughter was getting on, she was a jockey wasn`t she? He hasn`t posted for a few years now. I forgot to add him to the call out list last week.....


----------



## macraven

Yes he was very active in the sans years back
Wonder if his daughter is still in her same line of work with the horses

We watched her when she started her career and hope she has been a successful jockey.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Charade67 no chance of him changing his behaviour.  He is a narcissistic bully and will do whatever he wants when he wants.  He lied in the family court and has caused untold damage to the children.  But sadly these days the fact he claimed he would change his behaviour and do what was best for the children he was allowed more access - but that doesn’t happen.  We are still waiting to take him to court over finance and I’m sure will end up back in court regarding the children.  Em is amazing how she supports them but it is very hard work.  When J is about 14 he will be able to say he doesn’t want to go but he says he wouldn’t want L to have to go on her own. It’s tough.  Could write a book. Currently have 97 pages of notes of his bizarre behaviour.

Don’t think we will be late to bed.  I slept this afternoon but tired now.  Not a lot on tv and don’t feel like a film so old drama programme I think.

Heavy snow predicted for overnight so might not get to our butcher tomorrow but plenty still in the freezer.

Take care all x


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Yes he was very active in the sans years back
> Wonder if his daughter is still in her same line of work with the horses
> 
> We watched her when she started her career and hope she has been a successful jockey.



I remembered her name and surname too (good memory) and Googled her, can`t see anything Jockeywise after 2017/18.

I`d love him to pop back in and catch us up, yes we did watch her from when she started. He hasn`t posted in over 2 years, they were a nice family.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, hope Dix is doing okay.  Didn’t she say close to graduation?  I can’t remember.  Both my kids start back two weeks from now, the week of the federal LK holiday.  

Which reminds me, after this full week back, and two Mondays from now being the holiday, I need to make a shorter week next week, and do a 4 day weekend. Woot!

But am thankful tomorrow is Friday.

And tea, Schumi, I agree Lipton is a very weak tea. Which is why I steep it with more bags than they say. I do like the taste of it though. Yep, to each their own. I guess I like it as my mum used that and she was a tea drinker. Never drank coffee. But on weekends is when I enjoy that Earl Grey. Both British teas I can order online, so it’s nice to not hunt for it in the local stores. But I do find some British brands in the stores, and go to a tea place in the City, where they bag what you select from their barrels of tea leaves. I’ve enjoyed my selections from there.

And so, talk of food. Thinking ham. As made chicken fingers for dinner last night, then chunked the left over for lunch. So three chicken meals? Eh.


----------



## schumigirl

There are good and bad Earl Greys too. Brand is so important though.

I love TWG teas, you can only purchase them from harrods in the UK last time I checked. Teabox, Good & Proper Tea and Fortnum and Mason are among our favourites. Teapigs is a good cheap and cheerful brand too. Very rarely do we use teabags though. I had an old aunt years ago who wouldn`t ever use any kind of tea bag as she said they used the sweepings off the floor for them.....lol.....

I did like the ones the hotel uses, Tea Forte.....for mass produced it was quite nice, they were the only American option we ever liked.  And Twinings do some lovely ones too, but, you can pick them up anywhere.

I need to stop talking of tea.......




No snow so far......I think further up and West of us will get the worst of it, and Scotland will get it too. It`s cold though, we have a real feel of -2c according to my phone. 

Still no room for ice cream, will leave it till tomorrow night now....and I`ve just been asked what`s for dinner tomorrow night.....I have no clue!


----------



## keishashadow

Twinnings for hot tea. Love all varieties I’ve tried. Go for lighter blend In afternoon, prince Edward & lady grey, hardto find here at times 

iced tea is only liptons. As Lynne said, nearly double the tea bags needed as the size has shrunk over the years.



Charade67 said:


> I have never tried chai tea, and now I don't think I ever will.


I tabled that for the day  


macraven said:


> Charade I wish you lived next door to me!
> 
> I would pay you $50 an hour to clean my oven.
> 
> I handle my fridge ok so I don’t need help with that
> appliance.


I refuse to buy an oven without self cleaning feature. Get a kick out of how it incinerates stuff to ash...quickie with shop vac & good as new


----------



## Sue M

Schumi bleck I hate aspartame. Glad some drinks are now using alternative sweetener that doesn’t have that awful aftertaste. Just have to do some hunting around. 

Lynne yikes -4 is too cold!  Brrrrr
I just finished my noon cup of tea. I had 2 more bags left of my coveted Trader Joes Pomegranate tea left lol. I’m a coffee drinker in the morning, can’t get up without it, but after that it’s tea. I had it in my new Chip mug my youngest got me for Christmas!

Keisha of course bacon makes everything better!  Won’t get an argument in this group! 
Sounds like your mom is a strong lady.  I happen to enjoy chai!  I wish I didn’t loose the contact info, was at a farmers market and bought some homemade blend which was delicious. Would order more if I didn’t loose info. Yes, milk and sugar are needed!  

Realfood hope you’re feeling better soon. Stay home and rest. Perfect op to catch up on shows or reading. Maybe someone else can go to the butchers for you. 
I’m so sorry about everything you’ve had to go thru. 

Mac that’s quite the system!  I hope you get the vaccine sooner than later. 

McRose it’s pretty hard not to get angry when you find out someone has been so lax, putting your family in harms way.  And who knows how many others. It’s inexcusable. 

Lynne I’m amazed at all the different brands of tea here.  My pref for Earl Gray is Twinnings at the grocery store. But I enjoy flavoured herbal teas too. David’s has some nice ones. 


Today was overcast, but no rain!  Yay. I went out for a 3km walk around the neighbourhood with the dogs. Seems like others had the same idea. I saw a few others out too. My walking buddy is having hip problem so she hasn’t come out in awhile. It’s very easy to walk together but keep a distance between us because we don’t have sidewalks except for the perimeter road. 
I think we’ll have sausage for dinner tonight. And a few sides. 
Saturday is my youngest daughters birthday. 31!  How did that happen?  She and fiancé are coming for dinner. I miss her. We didn’t have Christmas or New Years together.  Covid numbers are slowly decreasing here, mainly because I think people listened and didn’t have big family get togethers for Christmas and New Years. And none of the usual friend get togethers either.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, me too Keisha.  Self cleaning oven.  Gets super hot, then wipe the ashes out, nice and clean.  With the kids cooking for years, it is a nice extra to have in an oven.  

Hey Sue, woot!  Birthday weekend for your daughter.  Yeah, no reason to have extended family.  We usually get together for New Year’s Day, but did not this year.  Phone calls and that’s was it.  Was my mom’s birthday, so it was a good reason to bring all together to celebrate.  But as the first year without her, no one felt like even trying to get together either.   Yeah, we get cold for late winter.  I feel like our coldest month is actually February.  But compared to last year, we still are in double digits.  We have had winter temps in the low single digits.  

Ah, with my vampire kids having first meal lunch around 2:30, I’m almost surprised no one hungry yet. Little one will turn nose up when I say ham dinner. Maybe will cook a chicken breast in the pan with the ham. I for one, am not the type to force food when not liking it. She does eat bacon, but not a fan of a ham steak. So while I am not a restaurant chef, I don’t mind a separate protein when easy to do. My fry pan is large, so will be easy to fry up both meats.

Was a nice sunset, as no clouds on the horizon yet.

Have that awesome Thursday evening.
And a Woot!


----------



## mckennarose

Well, it wasn't too bad today.  The wait time, in the car, was about an hour.  Then we went straight into a room, both dd and I together.  Quick vitals and the swab.  Just like a flu swab.  Then the doctor came in and spoke with us and gave us papers to take home, with a website to check for results.  He said some get them back in 24 hours, some 2 - 3 days depending on how busy the lab is.  The lab closer to our house was giving results in 7 days.  So we wait.  



Lynne G said:


> And so, sending good thoughts that McK and her family do not get the virus, and father is getting better.


So far, so good for him.  He has asthma and doing breathing treatments at home, his fever was lower today and he lost his sense of smell.  It wasn't his first symptom and just started today, he said.  No results for dd's boyfriend yet.


keishashadow said:


> Aw, thank you. She has overcome adversity most of her life. If anyone can will themselves better, it would be her


Sending good wishes for a quick recovery to her!


Lynne G said:


> McK, hope test is not positive, and just your allergies. It is sad how the actions of one can effect so many.





schumigirl said:


> So many things to worry about. It must make you angry to hear of folks being so complacent, when you have been so careful.





macraven said:


> Mrose, you have been extremely careful even prior to the first info to isolate.
> 
> it is sad with all the safety features you have done may have been compromised by one person.


The thing that gets me is that I know they didn't understand where I was coming from by not getting together with them for nearly a year, that my dd constantly refused going to their "large" family gatherings including Christmas where they had 15 people at their house, and feeling like they kind of rolled their eyes at us for being so "extreme".  But I have a compromised immune system and I had to be extra careful, plus I'm on immunosupressants, so I can get pneumonia from a common cold.  That's the frustrating part and what makes me feel like they just gave a "yeah, we're all fine, no one is sick around us" response when my dd would ask them every time they invited her over or to a family thing.  Now they're scared and the cavalier attitude is gone.  I do feel bad for them and the mother texted me yesterday apologizing.


----------



## Lynne G

Still sending good thoughts to you McK.  Yeah, with my older one having asthma responses, and my DH having lots of issues, we too have limited to just my sister at times, and that’s it. Because of DH’s age, and his medical issues, he was just told he is on the list to get vaccine.  Scary times, that is for sure.  I am hoping the father recovers soon.  And happy to hear he can be at home for treatment.  

Dinner done.  Little one was happy to see the chicken, ham was tasty with some baked beans tossed over it.  Add some pan fried yellow peppers and tomatoes, and my dinner is a one pan meal, one pot meal.  Score.


----------



## Charade67

Came home today hoping dh had taken the tree down. Nope. He decided to wait for me. Yay. 
I am running the last load of dishes in our old dishwasher. The new once comes tomorrow. 



macraven said:


> I would pay you $50 an hour to clean my oven.


 Um...I'm willing to clean the microwave, but not so sure about a regular oven. I'd have to be really, really bored. 



Realfoodfans said:


> @Charade67 no chance of him changing his behaviour. He is a narcissistic bully and will do whatever he wants when he wants. He lied in the family court and has caused untold damage to the children. But sadly these days the fact he claimed he would change his behaviour and do what was best for the children he was allowed more access - but that doesn’t happen. We are still waiting to take him to court over finance and I’m sure will end up back in court regarding the children. Em is amazing how she supports them but it is very hard work. When J is about 14 he will be able to say he doesn’t want to go but he says he wouldn’t want L to have to go on her own. It’s tough. Could write a book. Currently have 97 pages of notes of his bizarre behaviour.


 That is just heartbreaking to read. It's always the kids that suffer. So sweet that J is already thinking about his sister's feelings and doesn't want to leave her alone. 



keishashadow said:


> I refuse to buy an oven without self cleaning feature. Get a kick out of how it incinerates stuff to ash...quickie with shop vac & good as new


 When we bought our house we forgot to look inside the oven when looking at the house. It was awful. So much stuff burnt on. I tried to clean it, but gave up quickly. We ended up buying a new oven, but made the mistake of not getting self cleaning. We might replace it when we eventually do a kitchen renovation. 



Sue M said:


> Saturday is my youngest daughters birthday.


 Happy birthday to her. 



mckennarose said:


> He said some get them back in 24 hours, some 2 - 3 days depending on how busy the lab is. The lab closer to our house was giving results in 7 days. So we wait.


 Hope you get results quickly. 

No work tomorrow, but can't sleep late. I have one of my least favorite medical appointments tomorrow. I had the other least favorite yesterday. At least I got both out of the way for the year.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Twinnings for hot tea. Love all varieties I’ve tried. Go for lighter blend In afternoon, prince Edward & lady grey, hardto find here at times
> 
> iced tea is only liptons. As Lynne said, nearly double the tea bags needed as the size has shrunk over the years.
> 
> 
> I tabled that for the day
> 
> I refuse to buy an oven without self cleaning feature. Get a kick out of how it incinerates stuff to ash...quickie with shop vac & good as new



I`ll bring you some Lady Grey next time we`re there at the same time, it`s in every grocery store here. Never tried Prince Edward.

Yes, self cleaning ovens are the best. We have a built in double oven and I do still give it a clean myself cause I`m a sucker for punishment apparently. The Aga however does need proper cleaning, but I stay on top of it, hate doing it though.





mckennarose said:


> Well, it wasn't too bad today.  The wait time, in the car, was about an hour.  Then we went straight into a room, both dd and I together.  Quick vitals and the swab.  Just like a flu swab.  Then the doctor came in and spoke with us and gave us papers to take home, with a website to check for results.  He said some get them back in 24 hours, some 2 - 3 days depending on how busy the lab is.  The lab closer to our house was giving results in 7 days.  So we wait.
> 
> 
> So far, so good for him.  He has asthma and doing breathing treatments at home, his fever was lower today and he lost his sense of smell.  It wasn't his first symptom and just started today, he said.  No results for dd's boyfriend yet.
> 
> Sending good wishes for a quick recovery to her!
> 
> 
> 
> The thing that gets me is that I know they didn't understand where I was coming from by not getting together with them for nearly a year, that my dd constantly refused going to their "large" family gatherings including Christmas where they had 15 people at their house, and feeling like they kind of rolled their eyes at us for being so "extreme".  But I have a compromised immune system and I had to be extra careful, plus I'm on immunosupressants, so I can get pneumonia from a common cold.  That's the frustrating part and what makes me feel like they just gave a "yeah, we're all fine, no one is sick around us" response when my dd would ask them every time they invited her over or to a family thing.  Now they're scared and the cavalier attitude is gone.  I do feel bad for them and the mother texted me yesterday apologizing.



Good luck with the results, hope it`s negative.

I had a friend want to meet for a walk recently, I asked what she`d been doing, she said she had wandered around the indoor Mall a couple of times, and a few other things that were unnecessary and risky to me....but really, trying to make folks understand you don`t need to be doing certain things, is a waste of time. And the ironic thing is, her husband has some health issues and is 60 so really she is being careless and I told her so.

But, continued good wishes to you all.




No snow this morning but the rain hasn`t quit the whole night. Hailstones interspersed with heavier rain. But, it is the most miserable of days, so I`m glad we don`t need to go anywhere.

Breakfast was poached eggs on an English muffin, lunch  various grilled sandwiches of choice and dinner is chicken breasts in a honey mustard sauce......as requested by my lot. I think I made it a little too mustardy the last time, it was fine for me but not for everyone else, so less mustard this time.

Little bit of housework and not much else. Going to scan some more pictures today, it`s taking forever but I`ll get there eventually.






























Have a happy Friday




​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.  We have woken to snow covering the ground but not a lot yet.  70% chance of more today.

Coffee and grapefruit for breakfast and we will go shortly to the butchers. Will also go to a nice bakery nearby as I don’t like supermarket bread.  They are in a little village called Bollington.  It’s very pretty and a good community.  It’s one of the areas we would move to but is set in a little valley so a lot of hills.

Hope all are doing ok and heading to peaceful weekends.

Carole - Kev is also scanning more photos today!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, must be an English photo scanning Friday.  A Good Morning to Schumi and Julie. 



Yep, a Happy Friday indeed. 

And we have a dark and cool start, with it being 27F out. But with a clear sky, still can see the moon and stars. Then we will have a cloudy day. At least those clouds are not carrying any wet, as with a high of 41F, any wet would be a cold rain, or maybe even a slushy mix.

As still in that week day routine, so hello from an early bird, and have some tea with me. 

Time to see what for breakfast. Julie’s grapefruit sounds good, as does Schumi’s eggs on muffin. I have neither in the house, minus I do have eggs. I think I saw some waffles still, oatmeal too. Off to see what I can eat.

Have that Fabulous Friday homies.

And hope McK gets a negative result soon.  Allergies gone too.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lynne the grapefruit was healthy but we were tempted at the bakery by yummy apple streusel which were still warm when we got home so another coffee and a treat - we were planning bacon baps for lunch but won’t be needed now!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, Julie, I’d be doing that snack.  And yum, warm too.  Though my cup would have tea in it.  Glad you got to the bakery while out to go to the butcher.  Ended up with the waffle.  Not much of interest in it, but figured to finish them as only 2 were left.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all. My Xmas tree is finally packed away. Still finding random small decorations in the house.

Game night was a ton of fun except for the assembly required of the 3D game. Remake of mid-80’s game   Ghost castle 

was told to not even consider reboxing it ugh.Won’t fit in largeRubbermaid container. Guess I need to order something big off amazon lol 

.  





Sue M said:


> It’s very easy to walk together but keep a distance between us because we don’t have sidewalks except for the perimeter road.


So many were doing this here when weather was milder. Smart idea


Sue M said:


> Saturday is my youngest daughters birthday. 31! How did that happen? She and fiancé are coming for dinner. I miss her. We didn’t have Christmas or New Years together. Covid numbers are slowly decreasing here,


Sounds like a lovely celebration in store


Lynne G said:


> Ah, with my vampire kids having first meal lunch around 2:30, I’m almost surprised no one hungry yet. Little one will turn nose up when I say ham dinner. Maybe will cook a chicken breast in the pan with the ham. I for one, am not the type to force food when not liking it. She does eat bacon, but not a fan of a ham steak. So while I am not a restaurant chef, I don’t mind a separate protein when easy to do. My fry pan is large, so will be easy to fry up both meats.


Lol I do love that phrase. What is it with people liking ham but not a prepackaged ham steak? One of my kids feels the same.


mckennarose said:


> Now they're scared and the cavalier attitude is gone. I do feel bad for them and the mother texted me yesterday apologizing.


Hope it’s not a little too little, too late for them to have an epiphany. They are surely not alone in their prior Mode of thinking.  Other than those who are on a political bent, think a large contingent are people who just can’t accept this Scary reality


Charade67 said:


> We ended up buying a new oven, but made the mistake of not getting self cleaning. We might replace it when we eventually do a kitchen renovation.


I’m not fussy re stoves.  Have a smaller built spot to deal with so limited to begin with but I insist on gas. Have had to run a line in different homes to accommodate. Hit the jackpot last time to find one with one of those larger burners.  





schumigirl said:


> I`ll bring you some Lady Grey next time we`re there at the same time, it`s in every grocery store here. Never tried Prince Edward.


Woohoo!  mom would  often make her own blends from the loose stuff. Then swear she was reading the tea leaves lol. We humored that phase.  Did make a nice cuppa but too much time/effort for something to drink imo.


schumigirl said:


> Breakfast was poached eggs on an English muffin


One day I’m going to learn how to make a proper poached egg. Have only attempted a few times.  Told it’s all in the vinegar & timing?  Mine either squiggle in the pan or turn into a hard boiled consistency. At this point I use a silicone egg cup in the MW if I get a hankering, in the same ballpark lol


schumigirl said:


> No snow this morning but the rain hasn`t quit the whole night. Hailstones interspersed with heavier rain. But, it is the most miserable of days, so I`m glad we don`t need to go anywhere.


Hailstones creepy me out. Have had multiple issues of minor damage


Realfoodfans said:


> Coffee and grapefruit for breakfast and we will go shortly to the butchers.


Never Much of a fan of grapefruit other than a broiled type with caramelized topping. Sorta defeats the Healthy concept there.  so many meds preclude eating it, basically have given up on them. 

Distractedly grabbed a bag of oranges in the store last week.  Cut into one and swore it looked like a small grapefruit.  Checked bag & they were blood oranges duh. Yummy, usually Don’t care for them either


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, Keisha, since our trash day is coming up, first trash day for tree pick up.  You should see how many neighbors had a tree on the curb last night.  We have a small fake one bought last year after Xmas.  Has been put back in the attic since this past weekend.  

Haha, DH trying to wake little one.  Yeah, not happening leaving her bed, I’m sure.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. As predicted we have absolutely no snow today. Not even flurries. 

Nothing planned today other than a medical appointment. Later B and I might go to Walmart to pick up some things she needs to take back to the dorm. (Shampoo, toothpaste, etc.)

Speaking of dorms, I joined a Facebook group for parents of students at B's university.  Housing recently opened up for new students. One parent has a daughter who will be a new student this semester. The student has met another new student and they wanted to room together. The problem is that there are no completely empty rooms in their dorm of choice, so they were randomly assigned to a room with an existing student. The mom was complaining about that. She thinks the existing students should double up and leave completely empty rooms for the incoming students. Yeah, students who have already lived there for a full semester and are completely settled in should give up their rooms for newbies? I don't think so. B still hasn't been assigned a new roommate. The room listing is still showing her old roommate in the room.

Almost time for my appointment. Hoping that by the time I get back home we will have a new dishwasher.


----------



## mckennarose

Quick update: They took dd's boyfriend's father to the hospital this morning.  High fever, low oxygen level.  He's admitted with oxygen and IV's right now.  Poor guy.  No results back yet on the rest of our tests and hubby is at the testing site getting his test right now.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Morning all. My Xmas tree is finally packed away. Still finding random small decorations in the house.
> 
> Game night was a ton of fun except for the assembly required of the 3D game. Remake of mid-80’s game   Ghost castle
> 
> was told to not even consider reboxing it ugh.Won’t fit in largeRubbermaid container. Guess I need to order something big off amazon lol
> 
> .
> So many were doing this here when weather was milder. Smart idea
> 
> Sounds like a lovely celebration in store
> 
> Lol I do love that phrase. What is it with people liking ham but not a prepackaged ham steak? One of my kids feels the same.
> 
> Hope it’s not a little too little, too late for them to have an epiphany. They are surely not alone in their prior Mode of thinking.  Other than those who are on a political bent, think a large contingent are people who just can’t accept this Scary reality
> 
> I’m not fussy re stoves.  Have a smaller built spot to deal with so limited to begin with but I insist on gas. Have had to run a line in different homes to accommodate. Hit the jackpot last time to find one with one of those larger burners.
> Woohoo!  mom would  often make her own blends from the loose stuff. Then swear she was reading the tea leaves lol. We humored that phase.  Did make a nice cuppa but too much time/effort for something to drink imo.
> 
> One day I’m going to learn how to make a proper poached egg. Have only attempted a few times.  Told it’s all in the vinegar & timing?  Mine either squiggle in the pan or turn into a hard boiled consistency. At this point I use a silicone egg cup in the MW if I get a hankering, in the same ballpark lol
> 
> Hailstones creepy me out. Have had multiple issues of minor damage
> 
> Never Much of a fan of grapefruit other than a broiled type with caramelized topping. Sorta defeats the Healthy concept there.  so many meds preclude eating it, basically have given up on them.
> 
> Distractedly grabbed a bag of oranges in the store last week.  Cut into one and swore it looked like a small grapefruit.  Checked bag & they were blood oranges duh. Yummy, usually Don’t care for them either




I find my poached eggs are a hit and a miss....yes, a good swirl and vinegar. I have one friend that used to do them when we had our brunch get togethers.....she was briliant at them. When it was our turn there were no poached eggs offered....lol.....I can maybe do one or two but twenty....no. 

Oh I love a good tea leaf reading! School friends mum was known for it. Haven`t done anything like that for years now. I miss a good visit to a psychic or fortune teller.....been to a few charlatans and vagabonds, but one or two were spot on. I`ll tell you about one in particular. 





mckennarose said:


> Quick update: They took dd's boyfriend's father to the hospital this morning.  High fever, low oxygen level.  He's admitted with oxygen and IV's right now.  Poor guy.  No results back yet on the rest of our tests and hubby is at the testing site getting his test right now.




Crikey, sending best wishes to him, how scary for him and everyone who cares about him. 





Mix of sleet, snow and hail here.....looks thoroughly miserable outside, I`m glad we`re all in with nowhere to go for the next few days at least. 

Got through a pile of pictures today......or so it seemed. Those boxes don`t seem to be getting any less.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh McK, sending well wishes and healing thoughts to the father.  Very scary, and hugs to all.  

Yeah, don’t think I ever tried those kind of made eggs. I tend to hard boil if not scrambling or sunny side up. Also known to make scrambled egg whites, as for some reason, only time little one will eat an egg yoke is in a deviled egg. Mainly because I don’t think it has much of a yoke taste when cooked, mixed with mayo and mustard added to it, and paprika sprinkled on top.

Asked older one what for lunch.  Reply was not sure.  The fact that little one is still not awake, means another late lunch.  Which is somewhat annoying to me, as breakfast was hours ago.  I’m ready for lunch by noon.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Hehe, Keisha, since our trash day is coming up, first trash day for tree pick up.  You should see how many neighbors had a tree on the curb last night.  We have a small fake one bought last year after Xmas.  Has been put back in the attic since this past weekend.


An army of them lol. Our town accepts. many in area don’t, supposed to haul to recycling centers. Let’s just it appears more than a few tossed into the many ravines here. Animals will nest in them but people leave on garland etc rather unsightly to see reflecting in sunlight


Charade67 said:


> The mom was complaining about that. She thinks the existing students should double up and leave completely empty rooms for the incoming students.


Lol the Karen & her mini me are in for a RL awakenening


mckennarose said:


> Quick update: They took dd's boyfriend's father to the hospital this morning.  High fever, low oxygen level.  He's admitted with oxygen and IV's right now.  Poor guy.  No results back yet on the rest of our tests and hubby is at the testing site getting his test right now.


Aw, good luck to him. Scary stuff for all. 

I bought one of those oxygen saturators as stocking stuffer for the mr.  thus far, family members finding it Interesting to see everyone’s Levels hit. Not at all As expected. Thot those ‘in shape’ would have the best numbers 


schumigirl said:


> been to a few charlatans and vagabonds, but one or two were spot on. I`ll tell you about one in particular.


Haven’t been to one of those ‘parties’ in years. So much more fun than buying Tupperware or costume jewelry


Lynne G said:


> Also known to make scrambled egg whites, as for some reason, only time little one will eat an egg yoke is in a deviled egg.


Hmm never tried that. Do enjoy a random egg white omelet 


Lynne G said:


> Mainly because I don’t think it has much of a yoke taste when cooked, mixed with mayo and mustard added to it, and paprika sprinkled on top.


Hot sauce& catsup


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> An army of them lol. Our town accepts. many in area don’t, supposed to haul to recycling centers. Let’s just it appears more than a few tossed into the many ravines here. Animals will nest in them but people leave on garland etc rather unsightly to see reflecting in sunlight
> 
> Lol the Karen & her mini me are in for a RL awakenening
> 
> Aw, good luck to him. Scary stuff for all.
> 
> I bought one of those oxygen saturators as stocking stuffer for the mr.  thus far, family members finding it Interesting to see everyone’s Levels hit. Not at all As expected. Thot those ‘in shape’ would have the best numbers
> 
> Haven’t been to one of those ‘parties’ in years. So much more fun than buying Tupperware or costume jewelry
> 
> Hmm never tried that. Do enjoy a random egg white omelet
> 
> Hot sauce& catsup



lol......tupperware....there`s a blast from the past! I have vivid memories of my mother having loads of them when I was a child and a vague memory of a clothes party called Pippa Dee. yes, give me a good old fashioned Tarot reading or similar....

Never tried a deviled egg, never appealed to me at all, but then eggs generally don`t....have to take a notion for them, and it`s usually the odd poached as I can`t eat many egg yolks, or like you and have egg whites. 





Got a late Christmas card today.....from one of Tom`s cousins. I did wonder as they usually send one. Nice to get it as they had given an update on the last year. 

Dinner is in cooking, smell of honey and mustard is lush!


----------



## Sue M

Can anyone tell me why the top tool bar is greyed out?  I can’t change font, colour, add emojis or use the @ to respond to people?  Has anyone else had this issue?  Odd. 

Schumi yes shopping has been more of a military exercise these days. If I have to go to a mall I park near store I need, get in and get out. No wandering around browsing at this or that. 

Realfood wow snow!  Not a wiff of it here. Just rain and more rain. Supposed to have a break from it tomorrow. I envy you going to bakery.  Nothing in there I can eat unless they have something for diabetics. Rare occurrence.  

Charade what make dishwasher did you get?  Hope it’s arrived. Some moms have ridiculous dorm expectations!  And you can bet next year she’ll change her tune!  

Keisha vinegar is the trick for poached eggs!  And careful watching to get the consistency you like.  Plus a good stir before dropping eggs in. I want to get the silicone cups and try making in the instant pot just to see. 

MRose that’s sad news for the father.  I hope he recovers. And hope all your families tests come back neg. So scary, you never know what symptoms you’ll get with this virus. 

Hope everyone has a nice Friday!  Not much doing here. Grey rainy day. I may drive daughter to bus stop for work.  Maybe sort out laundry room. Exciting stuff lol.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Can anyone tell me why the top tool bar is greyed out?  I can’t change font, colour, add emojis or use the @ to respond to people?  Has anyone else had this issue?  Odd.
> 
> Schumi yes shopping has been more of a military exercise these days. If I have to go to a mall I park near store I need, get in and get out. No wandering around browsing at this or that.
> 
> Realfood wow snow!  Not a wiff of it here. Just rain and more rain. Supposed to have a break from it tomorrow. I envy you going to bakery.  Nothing in there I can eat unless they have something for diabetics. Rare occurrence.
> 
> Charade what make dishwasher did you get?  Hope it’s arrived. Some moms have ridiculous dorm expectations!  And you can bet next year she’ll change her tune!
> 
> Keisha vinegar is the trick for poached eggs!  And careful watching to get the consistency you like.  Plus a good stir before dropping eggs in. I want to get the silicone cups and try making in the instant pot just to see.
> 
> MRose that’s sad news for the father.  I hope he recovers. And hope all your families tests come back neg. So scary, you never know what symptoms you’ll get with this virus.
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice Friday!  Not much doing here. Grey rainy day. I may drive daughter to bus stop for work.  Maybe sort out laundry room. Exciting stuff lol.




  Some of mine are working fine, but the @ isn`t and I was searching for something today when I put the persons name in.....I typed "mac" and it usually automatically offers options, but it didn`t. Also noticed some folks posting links, they weren`t loading. I think they webmasters were doing something a few days ago, maybe they`re still fiddling.

I tried the silicon cups, but for boiling water not an instant pot, they weren`t as good, didn`t really seem poached, more soft boiled, so they were trashed. 

Yes, vinegar and a good fast swirl will give you the perfect poach. I also tried the clingfilm way and that wasn`t as good either, but better than the silicon cups. 

Think we have some of the same weather, we still have rain and hail intermittently. 





Going to bake some bread tonight for breakfast in the morning....will go with the bacon and maybe risk another poached egg. Think maybe some sourdough, it toasts well. 

Dinner over with and time for a cuppa.

One of my friends admitted she has given up on Dry January already.......I think we all knew it would be her......


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Some of mine are working fine, but the @ isn`t and I was searching for something today when I put the persons name in.....I typed "mac" and it usually automatically offers options, but it didn`t. Also noticed some folks posting links, they weren`t loading. I think they webmasters were doing something a few days ago, maybe they`re still fiddling.
> 
> I tried the silicon cups, but for boiling water not an instant pot, they weren`t as good, didn`t really seem poached, more soft boiled, so they were trashed.
> 
> Yes, vinegar and a good fast swirl will give you the perfect poach. I also tried the clingfilm way and that wasn`t as good either, but better than the silicon cups.
> 1
> Think we have some of the same weather, we still have rain and hail intermittently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to bake some bread tonight for breakfast in the morning....will go with the bacon and maybe risk another poached egg. Think maybe some sourdough, it toasts well.
> 
> Dinner over with and time for a cuppa.
> 
> One of my friends admitted she has given up on Dry January already.......I think we all knew it would be her......


Thanks for the feed back. Good to know others are having same problem. I’ll give it some time and hope functionality returns. 

Good to know about silicone cups. Won’t waste my money. My poached eggs come out fine the traditional way.  And soft boiled gags me lol!

Love a good tangy sourdough. Enjoy


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Also noticed some folks posting links, they weren`t loading. I think they webmasters were doing something a few days ago, maybe they`re still fiddling.


Same


schumigirl said:


> more soft boiled


Yes, you have to undercook them dramatically in the MW as they continue to solidify after cooking time.

I’ve tried lower power but winds up the same

mostly use for an instant cooked egg to chop up on top of something


----------



## macraven

Sue M said:


> Can anyone tell me why the top tool bar is greyed out?  I can’t change font, colour, add emojis or use the @ to respond to people?  Has anyone else had this issue?  Odd.



Sue, when webmaster Corey was updating then system, he had it in every forum to announce it.
That note to all readers was in red and eye catching.
( and a distraction for me, Lol)

Since I had no questions from my 4 forums about issues, I did not copy his instructions how to handle any issues r might have while system update took place.

Maybe you need to sign out of the Dis and then do a restart?


----------



## Lynne G

Seems the same to me? Though the one time, did sign out and back in. Had to scramble as I almost forgot my password.

Lunch was dumplings, so eh, may be looking for more.  Don’t like their noodles.  

Charade, sounds like a 2 year old, not a 18 or 19 year old. Little one was assigned two other girls before the third one became her roommate.  Good thing it was a good fit, the girl she did get as her roommate.  Both are not staying on campus this semester, virtual from where they both live.


----------



## keishashadow

Disney
Website, at least if entering thru the DVC portal, made many change their passwords today 

This is at least the 3rd time since early December, citing ‘suspicious activity’

Bit of a pain as I have to manually go into Disney plus devices and reset


----------



## cam757

We got our COVID test results today. DH was negative and I was positive.  We are going to assume DH's is a false negative since we both have the same symptoms. He is going to go for another test at the health clinic at his work.   We are feeling okay.  Symptoms are not too bad for us.  No congestion for me, just lost of taste/smell, fatigue, foggy brain, and low grade fever.  DH is the same with a little congestion. Unfortunately, most of DH's family has tested positive, which is probably how we picked it up.

I have to admit this loss of taste and smell is weird. I cooked some bacon in the oven today and I can't smell anything much less taste it.  On the bright side, maybe I will lose a few pounds. Lol.

Sending well wishes to everyone awaiting test results and those who are recovering.


----------



## mckennarose

cam757 said:


> We got our COVID test results today. DH was negative and I was positive.  We are going to assume DH's is a false negative since we both have the same symptoms. He is going to go for another test at the health clinic at his work.   We are feeling okay.  Symptoms are not too bad for us.  No congestion for me, just lost of taste/smell, fatigue, foggy brain, and low grade fever.  DH is the same with a little congestion. Unfortunately, most of DH's family has tested positive, which is probably how we picked it up.
> 
> I have to admit this loss of taste and smell is weird. I cooked some bacon in the oven today and I can't smell anything much less taste it.  On the bright side, maybe I will lose a few pounds. Lol.
> 
> Sending well wishes to everyone awaiting test results and those who are recovering.



Oops, hit the button before posting.

Cam, I'm sorry your positive.  My results are not in yet, but I was just telling J that my dd, her boyfriend and his mom are all positive.  Hubby just went this morning so we'll see how soon his come back.

DD and her boyfriend have mild symptoms so far.  DD has stuffy nose, had an elevated temp of 99.6 and a tickle in her throat.  Boyfriend has stuffy nose and tickle in his throat.  His mom feels pretty much the same, like she has allergies acting up.  We all had a very dry feeling throat... did you?  I wonder if that's a symptom?

I have coughing, elevated temp of 99.7, scratchy, yucky feeling throat and massive headache.  And I'm exhausted.  I have RA and just stopped my Humira so hoping that helps my body fight it, if I do have it.  But I really feel like I do, especially more so today.  It really feels like allergies going crazy, not like a full blown cold.  This must by why so many people say that they didn't have a clue they had it?  We all have smell and taste so far, but dd's boyfriend's father lost his yesterday.

The Dr. at the clinic yesterday told us to take Vitamin C, zinc and Vitamin D, stay super hydrated and rest.  

Hoping you and hubby feel better soon!


----------



## macraven

Yikes Cam !!!!!

Im sorry to read that news.


Hope your side effects are minimal and very little discomfort.

If you have it, assume your husband has it or will get it soon from you.

Have you in my thoughts and prayers you will recover quickly and the same for your husband.


----------



## cam757

mckennarose said:


> Oops, hit the button before posting.
> 
> Cam, I'm sorry your positive.  My results are not in yet, but I was just telling J that my dd, her boyfriend and his mom are all positive.  Hubby just went this morning so we'll see how soon his come back.
> 
> DD and her boyfriend have mild symptoms so far.  DD has stuffy nose, had an elevated temp of 99.6 and a tickle in her throat.  Boyfriend has stuffy nose and tickle in his throat.  His mom feels pretty much the same, like she has allergies acting up.  We all had a very dry feeling throat... did you?  I wonder if that's a symptom?
> 
> I have coughing, elevated temp of 99.7, scratchy, yucky feeling throat and massive headache.  And I'm exhausted.  I have RA and just stopped my Humira so hoping that helps my body fight it, if I do have it.  But I really feel like I do, especially more so today.  It really feels like allergies going crazy, not like a full blown cold.  This must by why so many people say that they didn't have a clue they had it?  We all have smell and taste so far, but dd's boyfriend's father lost his yesterday.
> 
> The Dr. at the clinic yesterday told us to take Vitamin C, zinc and Vitamin D, stay super hydrated and rest.
> 
> Hoping you and hubby feel better soon!



Thanks McKennarose! I have had a dry throat but I just thought that was because our house is always dry in the winter but maybe it is a symptom. I have been taking about 5000 units of Vitamin D everyday and taking Emergencee for the Vitamin C.  I think that has helped with not getting the congestion.  I agree, this is not like any cold I have ever had.  

My best wishes to you and your family for a swift recovery.


----------



## Lynne G

Cam, I hope you feel better soon.

Nothing like a dead battery at the grocery store.  Good thing cell phones are so common now.  That and both kids can drive with older one’s car.  Let’s hope only the battery.


----------



## keishashadow

Eldest DS flying into ATL for two weeks was held at our airport today for several hours. Too many air traffic controllers @ ATL out sick with covid

he’s on way now; holding a training camp there for two weeks. A new fan-controlled indoor football league They start playing games directly afterwards. It’s online fans observing only. A very new & innovative concept yet, such scary times in general.

Did find their covid protocols interesting. All Attending had to initially test negative on Sunday. Another test administered today when they arrive. Strict bubble isolation, same as the NBA...including tests every 3 Days    Really hope it goes as well For them   NFL skipped the bubble and is barely limping along 




cam757 said:


> We got our COVID test results today. DH was negative and I was positive.


Sorry to hear. Oxymoron, but wishing u a mild infection. 


mckennarose said:


> The Dr. at the clinic yesterday told us to take Vitamin C, zinc and Vitamin D, stay super hydrated and rest.


Houseful for you guys, ugh.

Sounds like the supplement recommendations still the same from the get-go.

i Took notes way back in April from dr Oz on the tube  

All daily except for the last -elderberry.  I grabbed supplements off amazon, couldn’t find it in other formats

D3 1,200 mg

Zinc 250 mg 

Beta-glucan 250 mg

Elderberry syrup or lozenges 4 x day fir 5 days


----------



## Lynne G

Fir days Keisha?   I do that typo more than once.

New battery, and good to go.  Thankfully.  

Pizza, cheesesteaks, beef and chicken, no wiz though, just square cheese, and wings, with tater tots. Perfect Friday, and late enough, 45 minute wait to pick it up.

Perfect Friday night homies, and don’t let any bug bite.


----------



## Charade67

Pretty good day today. We have a new dishwasher! Yay!! 
Also made a trip to Walmart to stock up on stuff B needs to take back to school. While we were out we also stopped by Barnes and Noble and I got a book light. Now I can read at night without waking dh up.



mckennarose said:


> Quick update: They took dd's boyfriend's father to the hospital this morning.  High fever, low oxygen level.  He's admitted with oxygen and IV's right now.  Poor guy.  No results back yet on the rest of our tests and hubby is at the testing site getting his test right now.


Oh no. Prayers for him. 



Lynne G said:


> only time little one will eat an egg yoke is in a deviled egg


I have never made deviled eggs, but will eat them if someone else makes them. One of my friends brings them to almost every potluck or social event we have. 



Sue M said:


> Charade what make dishwasher did you get?


It's a GE Profile. I think we are going to like it. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, sounds like a 2 year old, not a 18 or 19 year old. Little one was assigned two other girls before the third one became her roommate. Good thing it was a good fit, the girl she did get as her roommate. Both are not staying on campus this semester, virtual from where they both live.


 B has had good luck with roommates so far. She didn't last year's roommate, but they got along well. She already know the girl she roomed with last semester and was happy to get her as a roomie. 



keishashadow said:


> Disney
> Website, at least if entering thru the DVC portal, made many change their passwords today
> 
> This is at least the 3rd time since early December, citing ‘suspicious activity’
> 
> Bit of a pain as I have to manually go into Disney plus devices and reset


 I need to go check my account. 



cam757 said:


> We got our COVID test results today. DH was negative and I was positive. We are going to assume DH's is a false negative since we both have the same symptoms. He is going to go for another test at the health clinic at his work. We are feeling okay. Symptoms are not too bad for us. No congestion for me, just lost of taste/smell, fatigue, foggy brain, and low grade fever. DH is the same with a little congestion. Unfortunately, most of DH's family has tested positive, which is probably how we picked it up.


Sorry to hear you got a positive result, but glad your symptoms aren't too severe.



mckennarose said:


> Oops, hit the button before posting.
> 
> Cam, I'm sorry your positive.  My results are not in yet, but I was just telling J that my dd, her boyfriend and his mom are all positive.  Hubby just went this morning so we'll see how soon his come back.
> 
> DD and her boyfriend have mild symptoms so far.  DD has stuffy nose, had an elevated temp of 99.6 and a tickle in her throat.  Boyfriend has stuffy nose and tickle in his throat.  His mom feels pretty much the same, like she has allergies acting up.  We all had a very dry feeling throat... did you?  I wonder if that's a symptom?
> 
> I have coughing, elevated temp of 99.7, scratchy, yucky feeling throat and massive headache.  And I'm exhausted.  I have RA and just stopped my Humira so hoping that helps my body fight it, if I do have it.  But I really feel like I do, especially more so today.  It really feels like allergies going crazy, not like a full blown cold.  This must by why so many people say that they didn't have a clue they had it?  We all have smell and taste so far, but dd's boyfriend's father lost his yesterday.
> 
> The Dr. at the clinic yesterday told us to take Vitamin C, zinc and Vitamin D, stay super hydrated and rest.
> 
> Hoping you and hubby feel better soon!


Hope you get your results and relief from your symptoms soon. I have been taking Vitamin D for a while becabuse I was very low at one point. I should probably add the C and Zinc too. 

We are having a very late dinner of chili tonight. I'm not sure if I will eat much. My stomach hasn't been feeling great since lunch.


----------



## macraven

To Sue’s daughter 

Hope she has a great 31 celebration!

I bet it seems like just yesterday for Sue!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Happy Birthday to Sue’s daughter!
Cam hope you both stay well and recover quickly. Today is first day I’ve done the early perimeter walk with Louie for over two weeks and I’m expecting to have a little sleep later.

I can’t tolerate additional Vit C but ensure I get it from diet.  I do daily Vit D and magnesium.  Used to take Glucosamine but not at the moment.  A documentary here this week showed how many of these preparations do not provide what they should and gave advice on checking.  Water, water  and more water is what I am always advised from all my medics.  I struggle with large amounts.

Beautiful morning and I’m very happy to be here and improving albeit slowly.


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> We got our COVID test results today. DH was negative and I was positive.  We are going to assume DH's is a false negative since we both have the same symptoms. He is going to go for another test at the health clinic at his work.   We are feeling okay.  Symptoms are not too bad for us.  No congestion for me, just lost of taste/smell, fatigue, foggy brain, and low grade fever.  DH is the same with a little congestion. Unfortunately, most of DH's family has tested positive, which is probably how we picked it up.
> 
> I have to admit this loss of taste and smell is weird. I cooked some bacon in the oven today and I can't smell anything much less taste it.  On the bright side, maybe I will lose a few pounds. Lol.
> 
> Sending well wishes to everyone awaiting test results and those who are recovering.



Does sound like a false negative.......yes, the complete loss of taste and smell was weird. I`ve had a cold before where you lose it a little, but to be completely gone was very odd indeed.

Good wishes sent your way as always. 





mckennarose said:


> Oops, hit the button before posting.
> 
> Cam, I'm sorry your positive.  My results are not in yet, but I was just telling J that my dd, her boyfriend and his mom are all positive.  Hubby just went this morning so we'll see how soon his come back.
> 
> DD and her boyfriend have mild symptoms so far.  DD has stuffy nose, had an elevated temp of 99.6 and a tickle in her throat.  Boyfriend has stuffy nose and tickle in his throat.  His mom feels pretty much the same, like she has allergies acting up.  We all had a very dry feeling throat... did you?  I wonder if that's a symptom?
> 
> I have coughing, elevated temp of 99.7, scratchy, yucky feeling throat and massive headache.  And I'm exhausted.  I have RA and just stopped my Humira so hoping that helps my body fight it, if I do have it.  But I really feel like I do, especially more so today.  It really feels like allergies going crazy, not like a full blown cold.  This must by why so many people say that they didn't have a clue they had it?  We all have smell and taste so far, but dd's boyfriend's father lost his yesterday.
> 
> The Dr. at the clinic yesterday told us to take Vitamin C, zinc and Vitamin D, stay super hydrated and rest.
> 
> Hoping you and hubby feel better soon!




More good wishes sent your way too for all your family, it`s rough to get over. 





keishashadow said:


> Eldest DS flying into ATL for two weeks was held at our airport today for several hours. Too many air traffic controllers @ ATL out sick with covid
> 
> he’s on way now; holding a training camp there for two weeks. A new fan-controlled indoor football league They start playing games directly afterwards. It’s online fans observing only. A very new & innovative concept yet, such scary times in general.
> 
> Did find their covid protocols interesting. All Attending had to initially test negative on Sunday. Another test administered today when they arrive. Strict bubble isolation, same as the NBA...including tests every 3 Days    Really hope it goes as well For them   NFL skipped the bubble and is barely limping along
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear. Oxymoron, but wishing u a mild infection.
> 
> Houseful for you guys, ugh.
> 
> Sounds like the supplement recommendations still the same from the get-go.
> 
> i Took notes way back in April from dr Oz on the tube
> 
> All daily except for the last -elderberry.  I grabbed supplements off amazon, couldn’t find it in other formats
> 
> D3 1,200 mg
> 
> Zinc 250 mg
> 
> Beta-glucan 250 mg
> 
> Elderberry syrup or lozenges 4 x day fir 5 days




Hope it goes well for them, restrictions are rough on them, and yes, a little scary. 





Charade67 said:


> Pretty good day today. We have a new dishwasher! Yay!!
> Also made a trip to Walmart to stock up on stuff B needs to take back to school. While we were out we also stopped by Barnes and Noble and I got a book light. Now I can read at night without waking dh up.
> 
> Oh no. Prayers for him.
> 
> I have never made deviled eggs, but will eat them if someone else makes them. One of my friends brings them to almost every potluck or social event we have.
> 
> It's a GE Profile. I think we are going to like it.
> 
> B has had good luck with roommates so far. She didn't last year's roommate, but they got along well. She already know the girl she roomed with last semester and was happy to get her as a roomie.
> 
> I need to go check my account.
> 
> Sorry to hear you got a positive result, but glad your symptoms aren't too severe.
> 
> Hope you get your results and relief from your symptoms soon. I have been taking Vitamin D for a while becabuse I was very low at one point. I should probably add the C and Zinc too.
> 
> We are having a very late dinner of chili tonight. I'm not sure if I will eat much. My stomach hasn't been feeling great since lunch.




Happy New Dishwasher! 

And hope your tummy feels better soon.....




 to Sue`s daughter





We have the most beautiful morning here....sun is shining albeit absolutely freezing. 

Frost is slowly dissipating but it was a little like a winter wonderland this morning early hours. I`m still glad I don`t have to go anywhere today. Once a day walk will suffice. 

Bacon and poached egg on the bread I baked last night and it was very nice, plenty left for lunch with some avocado and brie. Might make a cranberry bread tomorrow, I like that but the others are not as fussed. 

Assorted chicken stir fries for dinner tonight, mine will be full of ginger with spicy chilli and garlic sauce, they all want teriyaki. 

Some laundry on the plan today and I want to clean the inside of the bi-fold doors in the kitchen, they take forever, but have to be done. We have two sofas sitting in front of them, so I need to get them moved first.....will have to wait then  I can procrastinate with the best of them.
































Have a wonderful weekend​


----------



## keishashadow

Rare & blue skies here this AM,     Always a nice lift for flagging spirits!

Carole must be in the air, even tho I think Chinese lunar NY next weekend.  Jr requested as stopping for dinner.  asked him which one. Surprise me he says. You’d think he’d have learned better by now. I do love to putz in the kitchen

trying a no-knead bread dough Out today. Think I’ll go with dinner rolls. First rise yesterday popped off the lid of container  Least I know the new jar of yeast is good

NFL playoffs next two days will be a nice way to while away the weekend for us.  Lynne May be watching or zoo time

sue will be hosting BD festivities.

our sickies here have their hands full battling the virus 

Charade will be making dirty dishes to give that new DW a whirl (or are you awaiting delivery?)

disuxini is probably busy starting (what I believe) is her last semester

RL events do tend to rile folks up. would be nice if no Nasty PWI this weekend for the mods in general, esp Mac. Has to get tiresome herding cats.

However you spend it, take a deep & cleansing breath and


----------



## Lynne G

Happy 31st Birthday to Sue’s Daughter.   Hope she has a great birthday weekend.

Cam, yeah, could have been, given similar symptoms. I hope you both get better soon. Well wishes mummy dust sent to the Cam home.

Woot! New dishwasher for Charade. I hope it works great. I use mine every day.

Julie, I am happy to hear you are improving.  Sending more good wishes your way.  And nothing wrong with taking it easy, as rest and yep, drinking water.  Some days I think I am better at drinking water than others.  And yay!  Louie and you got back to that earlier backyard perimeter walk this morning.

I actually was a Cinderella last night. Saw the clock strike 12, and hollered to both kids to get to bed shortly. How shortly that was, I have no idea. I was out in minutes after my night time freshening. But I can tell ya, their bed times were not close to mine, as once again, it is a quiet morning.

And so, yay, truly a day to relax and enjoy.  Like sipping tea, and doing early morning laundry.  And enjoying that control of the remote.  No smaller screen viewing for me.  Though it took a few tries to change from the game system it was left on.  Kids are both so much more tech savvy then me.  They grew up with electronics using, much more advanced then when I was a kid.

And so, Schumi’s house will smell good today.  And my family would all pick the chicken teriyaki.  We do that dish almost weekly.  Little one is a rice fan, and we almost always like a quick meal.  Stir fries are that.

Hope you have a warm weather spell soon Schumi.  But yes, white on the lawn can look pretty.

Ooh, Keisha we too have that clear sky.  Was a glorious sunrise.  And at 25F this morning, that sun view was from my window.  And hope you too have that wonderful sunny weekend.  But weather guy is saying by this afternoon, and tomorrow, will be your choice: partly sunny or partly cloudy.  Eh, as long as that sunny part is more than any cloudy part, I’m good.

And also good smelling home is Keisha’s. Yeah, I like those no knead breads. Yay, for the puffiest high rising bread dough. Most of the time I cheat, and use those pop open kind. My family eats both, so I have no problem letting someone else make the dough. And a hehe, indeed an, I’m coming by for food, a your choice is a dangerous thing. Though I’d probably make what I think he likes, but it would be something I enjoy eating too. And yeah with our dismal performance of our City football team, I may peak a view of some of the games. I am sure older one will at least have your Steel boys game on. Most likely to show my support, I’ll have a Manchester football jersey on. Hehe, a hand me down from older one. Though I know both kids have Steel Boy shirts and older one has that quarterback’s jersey. Will either wear this weekend? Not sure. But my bet is on older one wearing his shirt or jersey, than little one. Fashionista wears her team shirts sparingly.

Ah, older one’s sleep time may have been somewhat closer to mom’s. I hear a mom calling. At least I think I did. Better turn the volume down. Before the restrictions, a breakfast out on the weekends was a staple for us. With little one and DH out of the house on weekends, it was nice to have a meal out with him. While DH will eat almost anything, breakfast out would not be little one’s choice. See, her plan with sleeping late, particularly on the weekends, rising after 11 am means there is little chance a menu is a breakfast one, or at least a brunch one that has more lunch choices on it.

Gotta go, not only do I have to carry the last load up the stairs, but I think I did hear a “mom?”.

Have that Super Size Stupendous Saturday homies.  And celebrate, Sue’s daughter and family should certainly should.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Rare & blue skies here this AM,     Always a nice lift for flagging spirits!
> 
> Carole must be in the air, even tho I think Chinese lunar NY next weekend.  Jr requested as stopping for dinner.  asked him which one. Surprise me he says. You’d think he’d have learned better by now. I do love to putz in the kitchen
> 
> trying a no-knead bread dough Out today. Think I’ll go with dinner rolls. First rise yesterday popped off the lid of container  Least I know the new jar of yeast is good
> 
> NFL playoffs next two days will be a nice way to while away the weekend for us.  Lynne May be watching or zoo time
> 
> sue will be hosting BD festivities.
> 
> our sickies here have their hands full battling the virus
> 
> Charade will be making dirty dishes to give that new DW a whirl (or are you awaiting delivery?)
> 
> disuxini is probably busy starting (what I believe) is her last semester
> 
> RL events do tend to rile folks up. would be nice if no Nasty PWI this weekend for the mods in general, esp Mac. Has to get tiresome herding cats.
> 
> However you spend it, take a deep & cleansing breath and
> 
> View attachment 548956



I had to Google PWI........

I need to buy yeast, didn`t realise I had used so much since I bought the last lot. I find breadmaking very relaxing, not a breadmaker, proper bread a mum calls it. I`ve never made those Hawaiian rolls we enjoy in Orlando in certain places, I am going to give them a go as I think they`d be popular. 



Sun is still shining here......

Time for a pot of tea.......


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, tea drinking Schumi too.  Have to pour more water in my tea kettle. Been thirsty this morning. With this mostly sunny day, but with winds around 25mph, will be a quite cool one.  Wind chills in the low 20’s. 39F the high. Brrrr.   Hope your afternoon is going well.


----------



## cam757

Thanks all for the well wishes!!  I am feeling better today.  Just a bit foggy.   DH is very congested now and has a bad headache.   I am trying to get him to stay hydrated but his throat is very sore and well, you know men.

Getting tired of television so I guess I will try to catch up on some housework today.  Laundry was starting to pile up and floors need to be vacuumed. I really need to start taking down Christmas decorations but I am not really up to climbing around the attic today. Maybe tomorrow. I am not doing much cooking since we can't taste anything. Appetites are zapped anyway. 

Happy Birthday to Sue's daughter!

Charade- congrats on the new dishwasher. Thanks for the well wishes. 



macraven said:


> Hope your side effects are minimal and very little discomfort.
> 
> If you have it, assume your husband has it or will get it soon from you.
> 
> Have you in my thoughts and prayers you will recover quickly and the same for your husband.



Thanks so much, Mac! 



Lynne G said:


> Cam, I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Nothing like a dead battery at the grocery store. Good thing cell phones are so common now. That and both kids can drive with older one’s car. Let’s hope only the battery.


Thanks, Lynne! Glad you were able to get your car battery sorted. 



keishashadow said:


> Sorry to hear. Oxymoron, but wishing u a mild infection.



Thanks Keisha! 



Realfoodfans said:


> Cam hope you both stay well and recover quickly. Today is first day I’ve done the early perimeter walk with Louie for over two weeks and I’m expecting to have a little sleep later.
> 
> I can’t tolerate additional Vit C but ensure I get it from diet. I do daily Vit D and magnesium. Used to take Glucosamine but not at the moment. A documentary here this week showed how many of these preparations do not provide what they should and gave advice on checking. Water, water and more water is what I am always advised from all my medics. I struggle with large amounts.



Thanks Julie! I agree about the water.  I struggle with large amounts too but after my morning coffee, I try to drink water the rest of the day just to stay hydrated.  Glad you are starting to feel better. 


Charade67 said:


> Sorry to hear you got a positive result, but glad your symptoms aren't too severe.






schumigirl said:


> Does sound like a false negative.......yes, the complete loss of taste and smell was weird. I`ve had a cold before where you lose it a little, but to be completely gone was very odd indeed.
> 
> Good wishes sent your way as always.



Thanks Schumi! 



Lynne G said:


> Cam, yeah, could have been, given similar symptoms. I hope you both get better soon. Well wishes mummy dust sent to the Cam home.



Thanks Lynne!


----------



## Charade67

Quick hello while I wait for dh to pick up a pizza for a late lunch. 

I've given B the job of picking a restaurant for our Disney trip. We all agreed on a restaurant for MK, dh picked for the studios, I picked for AK, so B gets to choose for EPCOT. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Water, water and more water is what I am always advised from all my medics. I struggle with large amounts.


 Same here. I know I need to drink more, but it is such a chore for me to consume a lot of liquid. 



schumigirl said:


> And hope your tummy feels better soon.....


Thanks. I was feeling well enough last night that I was able to have a small amount of chili for dinner. 



schumigirl said:


> Some laundry on the plan today


 Same here. 



keishashadow said:


> NFL playoffs next two days will be a nice way to while away the weekend for us.


We will be watching as well. We don't have a dog in the fight, so I don't know who I am rooting for. 



keishashadow said:


> Charade will be making dirty dishes to give that new DW a whirl (or are you awaiting delivery?)


It's here, installed, and we have started adding the dirty dishes.



cam757 said:


> I am feeling better today.


 Great to hear. 

Pizza should be here soon. 

Happy birthday to Sue's daughter.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Charade67 what choices have you made so far? Wonder where B will choose to eat in Epcot!
Our last meal there was Via Napoli - lovely


----------



## macraven

I have been behind in reading and try to scan thru the past 3 days of postings 

saw quite a few take Vit D
it takes a lot to keep your levels normal but you would gain more benefit if you had a script for it
My VD2 (ERGO) is prescription 50,000 IU once a week.

Went to pick up my prescriptions from WG and dressed as if it was below zero
Lol

If I was back in Chicago, 37 degrees would be shorts weather.
Down here it’s hat, gloves and coat.

Sent Mr Mac to Publix for groceries.
He may be replaced for that job as he does not check expiration dates.
I never buy produce that lists last sale date on them is this present day.



We order out in the weekends and I cook on Tuesdays


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Thanks all for the well wishes!!  I am feeling better today.  Just a bit foggy.   DH is very congested now and has a bad headache.   I am trying to get him to stay hydrated but his throat is very sore and well, you know men.
> 
> Getting tired of television so I guess I will try to catch up on some housework today.  Laundry was starting to pile up and floors need to be vacuumed. I really need to start taking down Christmas decorations but I am not really up to climbing around the attic today. Maybe tomorrow. I am not doing much cooking since we can't taste anything. Appetites are zapped anyway.




Glad you`re doing better cam......the fog will clear. Oh yes, daytime tv will head you into a worse fog......lol......don`t do too much though, it`ll catch up on you before you know it.....take it easy.





macraven said:


> I have been behind in reading and try to scan thru the past 3 days of postings
> 
> saw quite a few take Vit D
> it takes a lot to keep your levels normal but you would gain more benefit if you had a script for it
> My VD2 (ERGO) is prescription 50,000 IU once a week.
> 
> Went to pick up my prescriptions from WG and dressed as if it was below zero
> Lol
> 
> If I was back in Chicago, 37 degrees would be shorts weather.
> Down here it’s hat, gloves and coat.
> 
> Sent Mr Mac to Publix for groceries.
> He may be replaced for that job as he does not check expiration dates.
> I never buy produce that lists last sale date on them is this present day.
> 
> 
> 
> We order out in the weekends and I cook on Tuesdays



lol....I`m a wimp with the cold. In Orlando, honestly, it goes too low and I`m cold! Everyone thinks it`s funny, not so much for me.......I think I`d last 15 seconds in Chicago! I`d never have came to visit your there.......lol.....

Oh yes, expiration dates.....I really need to start wearing my glasses if I`m in a store....I can`t see without them now up close. I`m always getting Tom to check them. He takes his glasses off to read, I put mine on......we work together! 






Dinner is over and we are all filled up, those chicken breasts were larger than I thought, but full tummies is nice. 

1c outside but real feel is -4. Mid 20`s F. Cold. Although it doesn`t look frosty. 

Trying to find a movie towatch tonight. The movie channels we have with the tv package are completely dreadful, we might as well get rid of them as we never watch them. Same with the sports package. So, it`ll be a DVD again tonight.

Ginger and elderflower fizz tonight......totally non alcoholic.....might splash out with lemon and lime wedges.


----------



## Charade67

Realfoodfans said:


> @Charade67 what choices have you made so far? Wonder where B will choose to eat in Epcot!
> Our last meal there was Via Napoli - lovely


So far we have Be Our Guest, Brown Derby, and Yak & Yeti.  We also want to try Raglan Road in Disney Springs. 



macraven said:


> saw quite a few take Vit D
> it takes a lot to keep your levels normal but you would gain more benefit if you had a script for it
> My VD2 (ERGO) is prescription 50,000 IU once a week.


My Dr has me on OTC VD3. I take 5000 IU per day. Apparently I was critically low at one point. 



schumigirl said:


> Oh yes, expiration dates.....I really need to start wearing my glasses if I`m in a store....I can`t see without them now up close. I`m always getting Tom to check them. He takes his glasses off to read, I put mine on......we work together!


I'm like Tom. I have to take my glasses off to read small print.  I envy people who only need glasses for reading. I can't see anything without my glasses.


----------



## Monykalyn

Greetings!
Cam, McK, Real- hope all are feeling better soon and May symptoms continue to be mild or just go away! HB to Sue’s DD.  Ugh to needing née car battery for Lynne-at least car will start now though-right?
Cool here today but sunny- kiddo and I arrived safely in Orlando yesterday - she got her Covid test (negative) so good to go.  DH had a cold last week so she was nervous even though she’d been isolating last couple days like school asked her too (although after he ran a mild fever I made him get tested-negative- and my tests this week negative too- figure with the different types of tests and labs we’d catch a Covid if it was there)ugh glad when this is behind us...hope the vax rollout starts getting better and faster.

sunny now but brisk. Still better than 30F for a high, with snow at home -we’ve had snow/flurries/sleet nearly every day of 2021 so far.  Think today is rare day that snow wasn’t in forecast at 

kiddo stayed in dorm last night so left on my own. At Cabana Bay- really do like this place. Brian at Swizzle lounge last night made me a custom cocktail, then had me take pics of the bottles so I could get it recreated when he’s off tonight lol! Brazilian beef churrasco from Bayliner diner  is good! And enough for two meals.  Did go into Islands for a bit last night- Doom, FJ and Hagrids done. Time for Hagrids was 75 minutes at closing-took me 35 minutes-barely enough time to drink the beer I grabbed from Hogs Head!  Really love this coaster at night

Late start, coffee and voodoo donut in the room the off to Studios for couple shows- Makeup Horror show now lines up in the Pantages a theater like it used to- only with lines/queues vs the old wander around. 
Kiddo here now- will get some mom/daughter time in tonite. Stopped by AP lounge for this months magnet/button. Will head back in a bit when closer to our after 4 EP starts. She wants the Mexican place at Citywalk tonite. 
Hope all are having a fantastic Saturday!


----------



## Charade67

Ugh! I'm annoyed right now. I ordered several of B's books from ebay.  All have arrived except for one. I ordered all the books on December 27. Thursday I messaged the seller of the one book and asked if had been shipped yet and, if so, please provide a tracking number. (A couple of the books I bought from other sellers got lost in postal limbo for several days.) No response, so I messaged her again this morning asking if she had shipped the book because it was needed for a class next week. No response form the seller, but I got an email stating that it had shipped (no tracking number though) and an email stating that the seller had refunded my money. At this point I'm not sure if the book is on its way or not. I've just messaged the seller again and asked her to clarify. I'm not really expecting a response though.

Hi MonyK. Looks like you are having a nice time in FL. I want to go back to the Mexican restaurant in Citywalk. The one time we went I wasn't very hungry, so B and I split something. It was really good, so i would like to go back for a full meal sometime.


----------



## keishashadow

My buns are looking rather wonky. Hope they taste better than they look  
The ‘lil got even a higher qualifying score for states. Just couldn’t bring myself to chance that gym full of God knows what germs



cam757 said:


> Thanks all for the well wishes!! I am feeling better today. Just a bit foggy. DH is very congested now and has a bad headache. I am trying to get him to stay hydrated but his throat is very sore and well, you know men.





Charade67 said:


> We will be watching as well. We don't have a dog in the fight, so I don't know who I am rooting for.


Oh, I can think of a team playing late tomorrow night  need all the mummy dust we can get, have been stinking up the joint last 4 games 


macraven said:


> Sent Mr Mac to Publix for groceries.
> He may be replaced for that job as he does not check expiration dates.


Good help is difficult to find 


Monykalyn said:


> ugh glad when this is behind us...hope the vax rollout starts getting better and faster.


Indeed!  Great pics, have fun. Are you required to quarantine when back home in your state?  Rules all over the place


----------



## macraven

Keisha your girl scored great again.
Lots of medals!
And a big smile!


----------



## macraven

Charade, disxuni and I ate at the Mexican restaurant in October and liked what we had.

Loved the nachos we ate as appetizers.

Band played while we were there and we sat near the stage.
It was a bit loud .....


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Ugh! I'm annoyed right now. I ordered several of B's books from ebay.  All have arrived except for one. I ordered all the books on December 27. Thursday I messaged the seller of the one book and asked if had been shipped yet and, if so, please provide a tracking number. (A couple of the books I bought from other sellers got lost in postal limbo for several days.) No response, so I messaged her again this morning asking if she had shipped the book because it was needed for a class next week. No response form the seller, but I got an email stating that it had shipped (no tracking number though) and an email stating that the seller had refunded my money. At this point I'm not sure if the book is on its way or not. I've just messaged the seller again and asked her to clarify. I'm not really expecting a response though.
> 
> Hi MonyK. Looks like you are having a nice time in FL. I want to go back to the Mexican restaurant in Citywalk. The one time we went I wasn't very hungry, so B and I split something. It was really good, so i would like to go back for a full meal sometime.



Crikey that`s messy.......hope you get the books though.....





keishashadow said:


> My buns are looking rather wonky. Hope they taste better than they look
> The ‘lil got even a higher qualifying score for states. Just couldn’t bring myself to chance that gym full of God knows what germs
> View attachment 549017
> 
> 
> Oh, I can think of a team playing late tomorrow night  need all the mummy dust we can get, have been stinking up the joint last 4 games
> 
> Good help is difficult to find
> 
> Indeed!  Great pics, have fun. Are you required to quarantine when back home in your state?  Rules all over the place



I`m sure your buns will be just fine Janet.......lol.......and another win for the little one.....she is a true star in the making. Congratulations to her, you all must be so proud of her.



On second glass of iced water ......but did have two slices of chocolate orange that had to be eaten out of the way........when it`s gone, it`s gone........


----------



## Sue M

Quick hi!  Have to run out to pick up the birthday cake, vacuum, set table, etc. 
Thanks everyone on birthday wishes for my baby girl!  31 :-0. 
Hope our virus family get better soon. 
Charade enjoy your new dishwasher!  
Mac if I can remember my password I’ll try signing out lol. 
Monica!  Back again, I’m jealous, seems like we were just there!  Sadly I’m not leaving  Again until we open border and don’t have to quarantine.  And now have to have a negative Covid test before we return. They really don’t want us traveling.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Keisha’s little me looks so happy and great for her to do so well.

Mac, grocery service is hard to find.  At least Mr. Mac does go for you.  And I bet neither of my grocery shopping kids check expirations either.  And, I tend to get other, their choices,  that were not on my list. 

Yeah, Charade, I have packages ordered the beginning of December that are still in transit.  So annoying.  Seems the delivery is almost just get lucky, as I have had stuff come in days.  But even more angering, got a bill 2 days after the due date.  Called and complained their late fee I saw on the account.  So, mail is still not the routine experience yet. 

MonyK, Woot some more park time. CB is a fan of many, though have never stayed there. Hope DD will do well in her apt.

Ooh, older one has a friend that works in a soft pretzel place.  He want to visit him, as had bought a car.  Came home with some still warm pretzels.  Got out that just hot enough brown mustard, and yum.  Carbs are us today.


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> Are you required to quarantine when back home in your state? Rules all over the place


 nope although I effectively do that anyway- will get tested for a week first before I attempt going back in. Already told my homes not to expect me in person before 3rd week this month anyway- and that’s when I’m scheduled to get the 2nd dose too.
congrats to the GD!! Omg how exciting for her!! Buns looked ok??


Lynne G said:


> Came home with some still warm pretzels


 my son would be your new best friend. That boy LOVES his pretzels. He’s almost as much of a pretzel snob as a sushi snob  

Antojitos is an under rated place I think. We always get the table side guacamole-they solved the “distance” issue by havin plexiglass on 3 sides- actually not a bad idea anyway as it means the ingredients don’t  have chance to get contaminated by customers anyway.
And kiddo with the quick fingers won the Hagrids virtual line game- snagged us a couple spots for after dinner. They do release spots at times through day but gotta be quick- these extras were released at 4pm. Years of Disney training refreshing for fast passes paid off lol.

I hear y’all on the mail- some things quick and others- like where the heck were you??

Waiting for Hagrids now...another night ride


----------



## bobbie68

everyone...It has gotten much colder here, it was in the 20's and now has risen to the 30's. I know it will be colder in Florida when we arrive in a few weeks but at least it will warm up during the day and will be warmer then here. I have been getting a lot of take out, have to get back to cooking, just feeling exhausted with all the house stuff.

Lost my TV today and tomorrow to Charlie. He wanted to watch the football games and he is so good about COVID and not doing risky things and going places so I surrendered it. ( Honestly it was good because I really need to do more packing) 

It looks like the hiccup should be resoved in time and everything else is good. We are keeping the  schedule to leave on the 22nd and will be in Orlando on the 24th. We have permission  to get in to the house that night so we can do some cleaning and shampoo  the carpets. We are planning the closing on the 25th in the morning then we can move in the afternoon. I set my DMV appointments for the 26th. We have decided to leave one car here for a few weeks and Brian and Charlie will fly home on a Friday and drive that car down. They will probably just pull off in a rest area to sleep a bit. They want to get back home ASAP. ( It feels weird referring to FL as my home). 

Liv starts classes Monday on line so she is  trying to get ahead because with the move it will be crazy. Charlie had his last day at Target yesterday and I think Liv has one day next week. They are going to look for new jobs a couple of weeks after we get down there.

Mrose I am sorry that you and your family are going through symptoms and waiting  for results. I truly understand how you feel about being careful all this time and then having this. I agree people just don't understand why you want to be careful I have had that experience too. I will keep you in my thoughts  that everything stays  good even if you do test positive. I know your underlining health conditions make it serious for you. I hope the rest of the family and DD's boyfrined's family is okay too.

Monykalyn nice to hear your DD is negative and getting back into school. We love Cabana Bay, and I hope you have a nice rest of your trip. Glad you are doing well from the vaccine.

Cam I am so sorry about not feeling well and the Covid results. I hope you get your taste and smell back soon. Well wishes to your DH also. Appetizers sound like a great idea!

DLPN sounds like you are having a nice trip, hope it keeps up!

Sue Nice to see you post, glad you had a great trip and some nice meet ups. I understand about not traveling with the restrictions it gets to be overwhelming. Happy Birthday to your DD and I hope you have a nice day with her!

Charade sorry to hear about B's books. I have been ordering from Ebay and try  to do the electronic books. I have had more trouble with the bookstore from the college. I hope it all gets straightened out, I know for Liv she gets anxious. It soundsl like you are planning a nice tripin the Spring. We do the same thing and let everyone pick a restaurant. Enjoy your new dishwasher!

Keishashadow Wow! Congrats for your GD what a great accomplishment, good luck to her on moving on. I love bread that doesn't have to rise, yeast and I don't like each other. I have to learn to make more of it. I hope your mom recovers fast I will keep her in my thoughts.

Mac Glad you are doing better and enjoying seeing all your posts. I hope that you can get on the list and get the vaccine ASAP!! Glad that your DH is getting his soon. Thanks again for being a great Mod!! Not long till I can say I don't have snow YaY!!

Schumi Glad that you are able to still enjoy walks on your beach even though it is cold. It is nice to catch up with a friend or two I have missed that lately. Your dinners sound so good, I always say I am going to try one and then I return to the usual. I have english breakfast tea almost every morning, with milk it is my favorite. When I was a Senior in HS I dated a boy from England and  I use to love going  there for tea time, they always made the best tea. Hope your broadband got worked out and enjoy your movie.

Lynne the warm pretzels sound soooo good, one of my favorite carbs!! Mine have been vampire's lately, they keep binging shows then can't get up in the morning. I hear you on the eating in restaurants, not there yet. I just run to the mall for some take out for the kids, Liv is into Boba tea. The teens leave the input on the TV to their games all the time, after I just sit down have to get back up again. 

Real sorry about losing the COvid test very upsetting. It is awful how the kids are are being affected by all this, I am sorry your family has to go through all that. I am glad that you got to walk around the property with Louie, I am looking forward to being able to be outside and more active in Florida. Glad your feeling better.

Kstar Nice pic of the kids, Wow Santa with a shield, different times. Totally understand being a teacher is tough at any time but these covid times are worse. I hope you stay safe and glad you had a nice trip.

A special  to Robo, Tink, Dix and the rest of the SANS family. I hope everyone has a great rest of the weekend.


----------



## Lynne G

Bobbie, sounds like all is falling in place. Best of luck with your move.

Woot! More MonyK pictures. Glad to hear having a good time.

A relaxing Saturday night in this home. Screen watching and chilling on a clear, and very cool night. So what for dessert after air fried chicken fingers? Ice cream. Thus, my screen watching is with a throw on my legs.

Sending well wishes to Cam and McK’s DD’s BF’s father.


----------



## Charade67

Finally heard back from the book seller. The book had not been shipped. She says that Ebay  told her she had to mark it as shipped in order for her to do the refund.  Now I have a book to get.  I could buy another off Ebay. but I'm afraid it won't get here in time. I went online to see if I could rent it from the school bookstore, but the site is down for maintenance. 



keishashadow said:


> The ‘lil got even a higher qualifying score for states.


Congratulations to her. 



keishashadow said:


> Oh, I can think of a team playing late tomorrow night need all the mummy dust we can get, have been stinking up the joint last 4 games


We are watching Tamps Bay and Washington right now. I don't care for either team, but our cat sitter's son plays for Washington, so I guess I will cheer for them.



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, Charade, I have packages ordered the beginning of December that are still in transit. So annoying. Seems the delivery is almost just get lucky, as I have had stuff come in days. But even more angering, got a bill 2 days after the due date. Called and complained their late fee I saw on the account. So, mail is still not the routine experience yet.


 Two of the books I bought on Ebay disappeared in Roanoke  for a few days. Thankfully they showed up yesterday. I ordered some clothes for myself the day after Christmas. That package disappeared in MD for over a week. Yesterday the tracking finally updated and it was in Roanoke. Hopefully. I will get it on Monday. I'm a little hesitant about having anything delivered right now.

Bobbie - Good luck with the move. Hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## macraven

Charade we are watching the game also but don’t think either of those teams will hold up when the winner plays against Green Bay.

Don’t know what to say about that fiasco in searching for your daughter’s college book.
But sending you Mummy Dust that you can find one ASAP!


----------



## keishashadow

Haha my buns are Luke warm, at best.  The ones I made were a disaster.  Wound up looking magazine ready but the strangest texture and not much flavor.   Will break them into pieces & toss into the woods tomorrow, let the critters have at them.  No black bears need apply.

Bobbie - you are so close now.  Lots of work but soon you’ll be settled!

Charade - that had to be disappointing re ebay book purchase.  Surprised by the number of times I’ve run into people who just decide it’s too much effort to complete even a general transaction.  

Annoyed me how many times I did Buy an ebay-used, but still pricey book, then the professor would change his mind & I’d wind up stuck with it.  Learned to order used copies from the campus bookstore as soon as the lists were posted.  At least they would buy them back. 



Lynne G said:


> I have packages ordered the beginning of December that are still in transit. So annoying. Seems the delivery is almost just get lucky, as I have had stuff come in days. But even more angering, got a bill 2 days after the due date. Called and complained their late fee I saw on the account. So, mail is still not the routine experience yet.


Wow, that’s a long haul.  Only thing i’ve Noticed re mail delivery changes is there is very little on Friday, Saturday is basically non-existent but Monday is overflowing.

Shocker today to find the last of our WDW AP partial refunds.  So weird how they were doled out in dribs & drabs.  I literally have 10 pages of notes from all my phone calls ‘dunning’ them for my $.  Glad to put that to bed.  

Need to renew my AP in a few weeks now.  Had planned on just buying a new AP but doesn’t look as tho they will be rolling any t


Monykalyn said:


> and that’s when I’m scheduled to get the 2nd dose too.
> congrats to the GD!! Omg how exciting for her!! Buns looked ok??


Wow, so lucky to get both doses so quickly.  It’s crazy how inconsistent it is between the states.  Majority of health care workers here who don’t work in the large metro hospitals haven’t even had their 1st dose yet.  

The kiddo is over the moon.  A shame she missed out on states last year, hope it’s safe enough to hold this spring...usually mid-march.


----------



## macraven

Thanks Bobbie for the kind words.
It means a lot and know it comes from the heart.

Moving is always stressful!
You have a solid plan and hope it goes smooth.
You will love the Floridian life and wonder, why did you wait so long to move...

Woot
You are soon going to be a card carrying Floridian!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> nope although I effectively do that anyway- will get tested for a week first before I attempt going back in. Already told my homes not to expect me in person before 3rd week this month anyway- and that’s when I’m scheduled to get the 2nd dose too.
> congrats to the GD!! Omg how exciting for her!! Buns looked ok??
> my son would be your new best friend. That boy LOVES his pretzels. He’s almost as much of a pretzel snob as a sushi snob
> 
> Antojitos is an under rated place I think. We always get the table side guacamole-they solved the “distance” issue by havin plexiglass on 3 sides- actually not a bad idea anyway as it means the ingredients don’t  have chance to get contaminated by customers anyway.
> And kiddo with the quick fingers won the Hagrids virtual line game- snagged us a couple spots for after dinner. They do release spots at times through day but gotta be quick- these extras were released at 4pm. Years of Disney training refreshing for fast passes paid off lol.
> 
> I hear y’all on the mail- some things quick and others- like where the heck were you??
> 
> Waiting for Hagrids now...another night ride




Lovely pictures Monyk........glad you`re having such a lovely trip. We do need to try Antojito`s at some point. 




bobbie68 said:


> everyone...It has gotten much colder here, it was in the 20's and now has risen to the 30's. I know it will be colder in Florida when we arrive in a few weeks but at least it will warm up during the day and will be warmer then here. I have been getting a lot of take out, have to get back to cooking, just feeling exhausted with all the house stuff.
> 
> Lost my TV today and tomorrow to Charlie. He wanted to watch the football games and he is so good about COVID and not doing risky things and going places so I surrendered it. ( Honestly it was good because I really need to do more packing)
> 
> It looks like the hiccup should be resoved in time and everything else is good. We are keeping the  schedule to leave on the 22nd and will be in Orlando on the 24th. We have permission  to get in to the house that night so we can do some cleaning and shampoo  the carpets. We are planning the closing on the 25th in the morning then we can move in the afternoon. I set my DMV appointments for the 26th. We have decided to leave one car here for a few weeks and Brian and Charlie will fly home on a Friday and drive that car down. They will probably just pull off in a rest area to sleep a bit. They want to get back home ASAP. ( It feels weird referring to FL as my home).
> 
> Liv starts classes Monday on line so she is  trying to get ahead because with the move it will be crazy. Charlie had his last day at Target yesterday and I think Liv has one day next week. They are going to look for new jobs a couple of weeks after we get down there.
> 
> Mrose I am sorry that you and your family are going through symptoms and waiting  for results. I truly understand how you feel about being careful all this time and then having this. I agree people just don't understand why you want to be careful I have had that experience too. I will keep you in my thoughts  that everything stays  good even if you do test positive. I know your underlining health conditions make it serious for you. I hope the rest of the family and DD's boyfrined's family is okay too.
> 
> Monykalyn nice to hear your DD is negative and getting back into school. We love Cabana Bay, and I hope you have a nice rest of your trip. Glad you are doing well from the vaccine.
> 
> Cam I am so sorry about not feeling well and the Covid results. I hope you get your taste and smell back soon. Well wishes to your DH also. Appetizers sound like a great idea!
> 
> DLPN sounds like you are having a nice trip, hope it keeps up!
> 
> Sue Nice to see you post, glad you had a great trip and some nice meet ups. I understand about not traveling with the restrictions it gets to be overwhelming. Happy Birthday to your DD and I hope you have a nice day with her!
> 
> Charade sorry to hear about B's books. I have been ordering from Ebay and try  to do the electronic books. I have had more trouble with the bookstore from the college. I hope it all gets straightened out, I know for Liv she gets anxious. It soundsl like you are planning a nice tripin the Spring. We do the same thing and let everyone pick a restaurant. Enjoy your new dishwasher!
> 
> Keishashadow Wow! Congrats for your GD what a great accomplishment, good luck to her on moving on. I love bread that doesn't have to rise, yeast and I don't like each other. I have to learn to make more of it. I hope your mom recovers fast I will keep her in my thoughts.
> 
> Mac Glad you are doing better and enjoying seeing all your posts. I hope that you can get on the list and get the vaccine ASAP!! Glad that your DH is getting his soon. Thanks again for being a great Mod!! Not long till I can say I don't have snow YaY!!
> 
> Schumi Glad that you are able to still enjoy walks on your beach even though it is cold. It is nice to catch up with a friend or two I have missed that lately. Your dinners sound so good, I always say I am going to try one and then I return to the usual. I have english breakfast tea almost every morning, with milk it is my favorite. When I was a Senior in HS I dated a boy from England and  I use to love going  there for tea time, they always made the best tea. Hope your broadband got worked out and enjoy your movie.
> 
> Lynne the warm pretzels sound soooo good, one of my favorite carbs!! Mine have been vampire's lately, they keep binging shows then can't get up in the morning. I hear you on the eating in restaurants, not there yet. I just run to the mall for some take out for the kids, Liv is into Boba tea. The teens leave the input on the TV to their games all the time, after I just sit down have to get back up again.
> 
> Real sorry about losing the COvid test very upsetting. It is awful how the kids are are being affected by all this, I am sorry your family has to go through all that. I am glad that you got to walk around the property with Louie, I am looking forward to being able to be outside and more active in Florida. Glad your feeling better.
> 
> Kstar Nice pic of the kids, Wow Santa with a shield, different times. Totally understand being a teacher is tough at any time but these covid times are worse. I hope you stay safe and glad you had a nice trip.
> 
> A special  to Robo, Tink, Dix and the rest of the SANS family. I hope everyone has a great rest of the weekend.




Yep English breakfast is supposed to be taken with milk......always a favourite way to start the day, or anytime during the day. It`s one of the more regular teas to be had over here. Glad to hear the move is still on plan and won`t be too long now, you`ve dreamed of this for so long., now it`s just around the corner. 

Yes, missing family and friends is the toughest part of all of this.

Good to see you.....





keishashadow said:


> Haha my buns are Luke warm, at best.  The ones I made were a disaster.  Wound up looking magazine ready but the strangest texture and not much flavor.   Will break them into pieces & toss into the woods tomorrow, let the critters have at them.  No black bears need apply.
> 
> Bobbie - you are so close now.  Lots of work but soon you’ll be settled!
> 
> Charade - that had to be disappointing re ebay book purchase.  Surprised by the number of times I’ve run into people who just decide it’s too much effort to complete even a general transaction.
> 
> Annoyed me how many times I did Buy an ebay-used, but still pricey book, then the professor would change his mind & I’d wind up stuck with it.  Learned to order used copies from the campus bookstore as soon as the lists were posted.  At least they would buy them back.
> 
> 
> Wow, that’s a long haul.  Only thing i’ve Noticed re mail delivery changes is there is very little on Friday, Saturday is basically non-existent but Monday is overflowing.
> 
> Shocker today to find the last of our WDW AP partial refunds.  So weird how they were doled out in dribs & drabs.  I literally have 10 pages of notes from all my phone calls ‘dunning’ them for my $.  Glad to put that to bed.
> 
> Need to renew my AP in a few weeks now.  Had planned on just buying a new AP but doesn’t look as tho they will be rolling any t
> 
> Wow, so lucky to get both doses so quickly.  It’s crazy how inconsistent it is between the states.  Majority of health care workers here who don’t work in the large metro hospitals haven’t even had their 1st dose yet.
> 
> The kiddo is over the moon.  A shame she missed out on states last year, hope it’s safe enough to hold this spring...usually mid-march.



lol.....lukewarm buns can be fine......but I`m sure the wildlife will appreciate them.....what a shame. Oh gosh yes, keep those bears away.......our biggest worry is foxes, and even they are friendly when they get used to you! I still have nightmares about the bear pic you posted few years back.  











And yes, hope they do go ahead with March this year, she deserves to shine. 





Pure grey outside today.......nothing else......even the trees look kinda grey! Very damp and cold outside though.

Tom is nipping out to get a few bits today that we need, fresh stuff mainly and I need flour. He`s good with a list. 

He`s doing good today, he made us a lovely breakfast of bacon, poached eggs and we enjoyed some of the cranberry bread I made yesterday, not his favourite, but he ate it. 

I have a chicken in the slow cooker for later. Cooks beautifully in there, but falls apart when you lift it out, so it never looks pretty, but so tasty. Lunch I have no idea yet. rest of the day will be mooching around doing bits and bobs and I started a new book, so will get into that today too. 






























Have a wonderful Sunday.......




​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Bobbie so glad the move is progressing.  Having moved ourselves and then sold and cleared my family home and in laws home in the last year my only advise is “little and often”.  It will so be worth it though.

We had croissants for breakfast and I have a lamb Massaman curry in the slow cooker for later.  Don’t think we will have much lunch.  I used to like to make croissants myself.  When I first finished work  I joined a community group and part of that we met once or twice a week to learn how to make bread.  Great fun and I learnt so much.  One of the leaders set up her own bakery and I would go up and help her sometimes at their farm.  I miss meeting up with her.

It is raining here at the moment but other than Louie needing his walk we don’t need to go anywhere today.


----------



## macraven

Lamb is the one thing I don’t eat but hope you’re turns out great 
Good Sunday morning homies!


----------



## Lynne G

My mom liked lamb chops, but I won’t eat lamb either.  

Sunny enough Sunday. The routine trash out, picking up whatever food we need, bill pay, return an item for my SIL, drive up pick up, and get ready for the week day routine.

Kids last week before all week day screens will be for school and work. With no Spring Break, the kids’ week day routine will be until the beginning of May. Spring Semester to commence.

Ack, I think I hear older one.  More substantial breakfast to commence.  Little one is still quiet, so will be a few more hours before I hear a “mom?” from her.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

What a wonderful week it has been!!! Leaving  PB here shortly, I text our driver we are ready a little early he said “no problem on the way” and we will be going to Yacht Club next until Saturday, we have dinner at Boathouse tonight!!! Hope everyone is well.


----------



## keishashadow

Stayed up late,  Abbott & Costello’s Frankenstein movie from compilation the mr got me for Xmas.  time well spent 

After whipping up a mini-brunch here will need to return a large game/chess set I ordered from target.  Have waited, hoping post holiday crowds have subsided by now.  Wasn’t cheap, really glad it was an in-house present.  Shoddy piece of crap, opened it up and one of the drawers broke. 

Almost dreading watching football today as to the expected outcome   Time to get it over with, Stick a fork in us, we are done.  Thank you, next, will happily root for ‘da bears

Sent the mr out on Friday to grab a few things, he came home with a couple pkgs of Jonah crab .  Did my best to look insulted, looking forward to cracking those bad boys later today.  Probably a baked tater & salad to round it all off.   No dessert, still have tons of stuff from holidays I need to dole out to my kids.

Where-ever your day takes you, enjoy the rest of the weekend gang.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Lamb is the one thing I don’t eat but hope you’re turns out great
> Good Sunday morning homies!



I love lamb......we eat a lot of it in this house, but it`s one of those things if you really don`t like it you`ll never get the taste for it.

Scottish and Welsh lamb are the nicest. Got to be cooked medium though.




I see Keisha ........love Abbott & Costello.......those movies are classics!




It brightened up for a while today, but gone dull again.......had a lovely afternoon though, ended up playing Trivial Pursuit......always a good giggle to be had playing that.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Always like lamb chops - cut here called “Barnsley” chops.  Then when all this started last March a friend recommended lamb from an organic farmer on nearby hills - they are Swaledale and some matured to mutton.  They began to deal with it all themselves and their (gluten free) different flavour sausage is really good.  They deliver to the door and we have a delivery about every six weeks from them.  The curry is smelling really good!


----------



## schumigirl

Depressing news here lockdown may be extended.

Feel so bad for all businesses that won`t survive. Our local pub that we use regularly said they`d struggle after Christmas if there was another lockdown, the whole family work in it, daughter and son in law too. Absolutely heartbreaking.

Seeing nurses on tv begging folks to adhere to the rules is also heartbreaking. 

Can`t see us being out anytime soon. Essential shopping only. 




Made some cornbread to go with the chicken tonight, no jalapeno like 4Rivers tonight as we`re all eating it. Made up the bbq sauce and sides of mac and cheese, sweet potato casserole (mainly for me) with cream cheese jalapenos.

Little bit of an American theme tonight as it`s one of our American friends birthdays.....since we can`t be together we`ll celebrate on our own. I`m going to Facetime him to show him what we`ve done.......

And yes, good old apple pie for dessert......one made with our own apples.....lush!


----------



## Lynne G

Love apple crisp, warm out of oven, even better.  

Absolutely, vodka, oops, sunshine.  Living those blue skies.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Love apple crisp, warm out of oven, even better.
> 
> Absolutely, vodka, oops, sunshine.  Living those blue skies.



I`ve never made an apple crisp before....had one in Clearwater once and it was maybe a little too crisp, but I`m not fond of oats.

We`re having apple pie soon......





Well our kind of American dinner was lovely. You can`t really go wrong cooking a chicken anyway, whether it be the Aga or regular oven it always comes out perfect, but in the slow cooker......you barely need a knife to cut it, it`s so tender and juicy. Turned it into pulled chicken tonight and there wasn`t a drop left. 

And will make stock out of the remnants for chicken noodle soup another day. 

Not a single thing on TV tonight again, plan to watch a show on Discovery Channel on how Manhattan and New York were turned around to what they are today. Yes, the exciting life I lead.


----------



## Charade67

Another day of football here. I am trying not to take a nap. I know I won't sleep tonight if I do. 

I was supposed to have a medical appointment this Friday, but decided to postpone it until next month.  Today I learned that my practitioner has Covid. I don't know how severe her case is though.



macraven said:


> Charade we are watching the game also but don’t think either of those teams will hold up when the winner plays against Green Bay.
> 
> Don’t know what to say about that fiasco in searching for your daughter’s college book.
> But sending you Mummy Dust that you can find one ASAP!


You are probably right about football. I have a friend who is a huge Green Bay fan. I know she will be happy if they make it to the Super Bowl.

I should be able to rent the book form the campus bookstore. The ebay purchase would have been cheaper, but at this point I have to take what I can get. 



keishashadow said:


> that had to be disappointing re ebay book purchase. Surprised by the number of times I’ve run into people who just decide it’s too much effort to complete even a general transaction.


Yeah, it would have been nice if she had just told me up front that she couldn't send it. Her excuse was that she has been working double shifts at work. I was a troll and looked up her Facebook page. If you have time to post to Facebook then you have time to email your buyer and let them know you will not be following through with the sale. 


Trying not to think about the pint of quadruple cookies and cream ice cream I have in the freezer.............


----------



## Lynne G

Scary, even medical staff contract the virus.  And even more interesting, many in the medical don’t want to be the first to get the vaccine.  Some are concerned it was passed too fast before real long term trials done before vaccine available.  I guess for me, would take the vaccine.  While the side effects, a few requiring hospitalization, and even one known death, is not unusual enough that it is safe for the high majority.  

Well, dinner done, trash out, alarm set.  Typical Sunday night in our home.  

Was with Schumi and did chicken, but added a ham slice and we had sandwiches. When at store, saw the baker put new rolls out. After she left, took a package. They are tasty ciabatta rolls. Little one had a pizza. Was not feeling a sandwich. Fine with me, as she cooked it.

Charade, was thinking ice cream too. While cold out, wanted something sweet. Ours is just chocolate and vanilla. Ooh, milkshake making. Like a cookies and cream one. Too bad I don’t have any Oreos.

And yeah,



Sigh.  But at least a 4 day holiday weekend is coming up this week.  Woot!

And while not quite my bedtime yet,


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Great steaks  tonight!!!!

Baked Alaska!!!!! Wonderful!!!

Surprised so many Christmas decorations still up around Disney, have a feeling that will change this week.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Another day of football here. I am trying not to take a nap. I know I won't sleep tonight if I do.
> 
> I was supposed to have a medical appointment this Friday, but decided to postpone it until next month.  Today I learned that my practitioner has Covid. I don't know how severe her case is though.
> 
> You are probably right about football. I have a friend who is a huge Green Bay fan. I know she will be happy if they make it to the Super Bowl.
> 
> I should be able to rent the book form the campus bookstore. The ebay purchase would have been cheaper, but at this point I have to take what I can get.
> 
> Yeah, it would have been nice if she had just told me up front that she couldn't send it. Her excuse was that she has been working double shifts at work. I was a troll and looked up her Facebook page. If you have time to post to Facebook then you have time to email your buyer and let them know you will not be following through with the sale.
> 
> 
> Trying not to think about the pint of quadruple cookies and cream ice cream I have in the freezer.............



I love a nap in winter, especially on a miserable day, but yes, if it`s too long, it affects sleep at night. There`s a fine line.......but so nice.

I wonder if you did have some ice cream 





Lynne G said:


> Scary, even medical staff contract the virus.  And even more interesting, many in the medical don’t want to be the first to get the vaccine.  Some are concerned it was passed too fast before real long term trials done before vaccine available.  I guess for me, would take the vaccine.  While the side effects, a few requiring hospitalization, and even one known death, is not unusual enough that it is safe for the high majority.
> 
> Well, dinner done, trash out, alarm set.  Typical Sunday night in our home.
> 
> Was with Schumi and did chicken, but added a ham slice and we had sandwiches. When at store, saw the baker put new rolls out. After she left, took a package. They are tasty ciabatta rolls. Little one had a pizza. Was not feeling a sandwich. Fine with me, as she cooked it.
> 
> Charade, was thinking ice cream too. While cold out, wanted something sweet. Ours is just chocolate and vanilla. Ooh, milkshake making. Like a cookies and cream one. Too bad I don’t have any Oreos.
> 
> And yeah,
> View attachment 549402
> 
> 
> Sigh.  But at least a 4 day holiday weekend is coming up this week.  Woot!
> 
> And while not quite my bedtime yet,
> View attachment 549405




We like ciabatta, and very easy to make your own and you can do your own flavours that way.

Yes, I`d take the vaccine today if I could. I completely agree with doing vulnerable and health care workers in the first stages. The ones looking after the vulnerable should be getting it. But, most people I know think like us and want to get it as soon as possible.





And it`s Monday again..........but we`re almost half way through January already......almost.

No frost this morning as we have a very windy morning, no rain forecast till later unlike most areas today, but 40mph winds on the way. Again, glad I have nowhere to go again today. Warmer temps this week, but more rain.

Got a shopping delivery arranged for Thursday, you can add items along the way, so I do need to a a couple of store cabinet items I`m out of. Definitely cooking and baking a lot more. And if restrictions get a lot tighter, might be doing even more.

Making up some chicken noodle soup for lunch today......and might make up some more cornbread or maybe some ciabatta again to go with it. Everyone loves that. Food has certainly become a hobby again as we stay home more. Although missing friends get togethers a lot as it`s been so long since groups of us have met up. But, it`ll happen again.

Thinking of starting to watch The Big Bang Theory from the beginning....I missed most of it first time around. Will order the box set today I think.






























Got to love Sheldon!











Have a wonderful Monday 










​


----------



## macraven

I’m not ready for lawn work starting again this soon

neighbors across the street from us mowed his grass yesterday

I think we can hold off until February for ours to be done


Woot.. good morning homies!

Hope all have a great day!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I’m not ready for lawn work starting again this soon
> 
> neighbors across the street from us mowed his grass yesterday
> 
> I think we can hold off until February for ours to be done
> 
> 
> Woot.. good morning homies!
> 
> Hope all have a great day!



Morning mac....

Very envious as our grass areas are all completely saturated and one area by the pond is almost waterlogged! 

Good for the plants and trees though I guess......there`s that silver lining......have a good one 



Bread is baking.....smells lovely already.


----------



## macraven

Schumi, will there be bacon this morning?

I’m ready!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi, will there be bacon this morning?
> 
> I’m ready!!



I actually have streaky bacon out to part cook as we have changed lunch choices today...... not having chicken noodle soup now for lunch, but grilled sandwiches of bacon, brie and cranberry.......so it`s cooking soon!! 

You`ll like this streaky bacon......very tasty, from a farm within 20 miles of us! 

You`ll be smelling it soon......


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, I think I can smell Schumi’s bread.  Yum, baked bread fresh from oven.  Ooh, now smelling bacon too.  Older one is a fan of grilled cheese.  We too put bacon in it, or ham, sometimes.  Can be dipped in soup.  Little one would happily have chicken noodle soup for any meal. 

Mac, grass long enough to cut?  Ack, was just saying to little one, all looks so gray and no colors.  Our grass looks like hay and brown.  It will be back, usually around May.  And while I have bacon in the refrigerator, no bacon to eat here, unless the kids cook it.  Cereal today, as milk was bought this weekend.

Woot!  That DisneyLife having a great meal and enjoying the last of the holiday fun and decor.  Safe travels home.

But yeah,



And it feels like it.  But as routine as I am, was up 10 minutes before the alarm went off.


Thus, a Good Morning to Mac and Schumi.  Mac’s cats too.  I think the cats got breakfast before me.  So, off to have a spoonful, and a refill of my tea. 

That most Marvelous Monday, homies.

Well wishes sent to Cam and her DH, Julie, and the father McK has mentioned. And those well wishes go to any homie, or family and friends of homies as well, that need it.

Hugs to all the homies.  Hope this finds you feeling fine after a good sleep. 

Monday.  Yeah, Monday.


----------



## macraven

Lynne, it’s two neighbors that have mowed this month already

Our yard can wait until February for its first mow.
We reseeded when the tree was removed and that grass
area has had a growth spurt

We have  not had freezing weather but a rather mild winter so far
Always possible February could be warm or nippy


----------



## macraven

Woot!!
That bacon was so good!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good afternoon all.
Our snow and ice all gone so Kev couldn’t wait to power hose the cars - they really were dirty.  
I made a cottage pie ready for an easy family meal tonight.  Just needs lots of cheese on the top as that’s J’s favourite bit.
Tuna rolls for lunch - hot dogs for L.  

Em is home schooling L but nearly finished for the day.  Asked if I will make salt water dough Diwali lamp with her this week but I only have pink Himalayan salt so have added some cheap salt to Wednesday grocery delivery.

Keep adding to my order as really apart from the butcher do not want to have to shop. Announcement this morning is the next few weeks will be the worst. Can only pray the vaccine roll out will begin to lower numbers.

Em will be 40 on Thursday.  We were going to Rome.  Still will one day.  Had booked for lunch out as obviously no party.  No eating out at present.  Have ordered cake.  Kev and I hopeful  we can arrange a garden party in the summer and get a hog roast and invite all her friends but who knows.

We are all trying to remember how lucky we are to all be together here and we have so much to be grateful for.

Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## Robo56

Good Monday morning Sans family 





Sun is shinning this morning and temps are going to be warmer. I will take that. It has been cooler here last few days. It was 44 degrees when I woke up yesterday morning and 57 this morning so hopefully it will warm up nicely today.

Bobbie68 glad to hear all the Florida moving plans are moving along. 
You will love the sunshine here.

Keisha your granddaughter looks like she cleaned up again in competition. I know you all are proud of her. She is a cutey.

Realfoodfans hope you are feeling better. Looks like you have some nice connections for your food delivery’s. The lamb box selection looks nice.

Schumi as always your meals sound delicious.

To all our Sans family who are sick. Sending get well wishes for your speedy recovery.

Monykalyn enjoy your time in Orlando.

Happy birthday to all who have celebrated.



Lynne hope your tea is hot and tasty this morning.

Mac thank you for all you do in making the Sans a nice place to come and post.

Keisha hope the hand is continuing to heal up nicely.

Trying to get settled in after our long trip down last Monday night. We drove during the night. Left at 7:30 pm Monday evening and arrived at 1pm Tuesday. Driving at night was a lot easier getting through some typically busy areas. 

Few projects today. 

 Have a nice Monday everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Monday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 549446
> 
> View attachment 549443
> 
> Sun is shinning this morning and temps are going to be warmer. I will take that. It has been cooler here last few days. It was 44 degrees when I woke up yesterday morning and 57 this morning so hopefully it will warm up nicely today.
> 
> Bobbie68 glad to hear all the Florida moving plans are moving along.
> You will love the sunshine here.
> 
> Keisha your granddaughter looks like she cleaned up again in competition. I know you all are proud of her. She is a cutey.
> 
> Realfoodfans hope you are feeling better. Looks like you have some nice connections for your food delivery’s. The lamb box selection looks nice.
> 
> Schumi as always your meals sound delicious.
> 
> To all our Sans family who are sick. Sending get well wishes for your speedy recovery.
> 
> Monykalyn enjoy your time in Orlando.
> 
> Happy birthday to all who have celebrated.
> 
> View attachment 549447
> 
> Lynne hope your tea is hot and tasty this morning.
> 
> Mac thank you for all you do in making the Sans a nice place to come and post.
> 
> Keisha hope the hand is continuing to heal up nicely.
> 
> Trying to get settled in after our long trip down last Monday night. We drove during the night. Left at 7:30 pm Monday evening and arrived at 1pm Tuesday. Driving at night was a lot easier getting through some typically busy areas.
> 
> Few projects today.
> 
> Have a nice Monday everyone.




Robbie, so good to see you.....I wondered we hadn`t seen you post for a while. Glad you`re back home safely and had a good journey. It`ll be nice to settle back into your other home.

And yes, hope it heats up a bit for you now you`re back. It has looked a little cool. I hope everyone in your family are doing well......





Never really brightened up here at all today, very grey and breezy. 

Baked, and did a few silly jobs like scanning some pictures and putting them in folders on the computer. It`s so easy, but time consuming. Kyle has asked me to make for a flourless chocolate cake for his birthday this week as we won`t be going out to dinner as planned, so will bake that on Wednesday as they say it`s better the second day. He`s not fond of regular birthday cake so this is perfect for him.

Time for a pot of tea.......and yes mac....that bacon was gorgeous   Easily one of the best "toasties" I`ve had.....plenty of cranberry sauce is the secret.......


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Robo.  Glad to hear you made it down safely.  Has been cool in some parts of Fla lately.  Yep, tea is good.  Hope you are enjoying some coffee in the HHN mug. We too have another somewhat day of sun.  Clouds are expected to cover the sky by the afternoon.  But a dry spell of days until this coming weekend.  At 30F right now.  What a clear overnight does.  22F when I woke up.  

But a haha. Seems before our cold rain/snow to come on Saturday, there will be a gust of warm weather to come Friday. A balmy 50, so weather lady said would be the day to eat outside. Yeah, hopefully with a heater still nearby. But have to say, other than in a car, or a quick walk in and out, have not eaten at or by any restaurant since the beginning of March. And most likely won’t eat outside a restaurant on Friday either. Though since it is the start of my weekend, I will certainly try to be outside, like a walk in the local park. Many will see that temp and shorts will be seen. Not me, but am sure will see some when out and about.

With such an early breakfast, getting hungry for lunch already. May look for a snack.

Monday.  Yes, Monday.


----------



## keishashadow

So glad to have pets to hug, corona protocol approved 

Sunshine again here today, woot!  We only average 3 full days of it a month in January & February here.  Really does make a world of difference as to mood elevator IMO


schumigirl said:


> Can`t see us being out anytime soon. Essential shopping only.


I’m reaching here for positivity , at least it’s winter?

thinking if we (collectively) had only done it right the first time, then minded our Ps & Qs over the fall holidays; we wouldn’t be treading water right now.

Lol re the hagrid meme


schumigirl said:


> I`ve never made an apple crisp before....had one in Clearwater once and it was maybe a little too crisp, but I`m not fond of oats.


Oh, there are crisps, then there are crisps.  Best way is over good vanilla ice cream.  haven’t Indulged in years.  May have to whip one up this week.


Charade67 said:


> I was supposed to have a medical appointment this Friday, but decided to postpone it until next month. Today I learned that my practitioner has Covid. I don't know how severe her case is though.


A shame, have wondered how often office staff does test


Charade67 said:


> I was a troll and looked up her Facebook page. If you have time to post to Facebook then you have time to email your buyer and let them know you will not be following through with the sale.


Just being smart.  Renting books not common here, what a smart idea that is & far less OOP for parents upfront.


Lynne G said:


> And even more interesting, many in the medical don’t want to be the first to get the vaccine. Some are concerned it was passed too fast before real long term trials done before vaccine available. I guess for me, would take the vaccine. While the side effects, a few requiring hospitalization, and even one known death, is not unusual enough that it is safe for the high majority.


Interesting, well, that’s an interesting word choice. 

Most I know are absolutely clamoring for the vaccine & i’m Talking younger crowd too.  I appreciate all who work in essential jobs, including direct patient care.  However, it’s Mind boggling to me people who work in health fields & see the carnage still aren‘T entirely onboard. 

Major players here in the past mandated if you don’t get a flu shot for ‘valid’ reasons, you are reassigned to non-patient contact.  Know of two med techs who are loving the fact they are now in the back office vs patient care.  Don’t want to ever go back to previous role

The military didn’t give you much of a choice in years’ past.  Roll up that sleeve and soldier on. My DH did get mild case of swine flu back in the day from it. Would like to think their trials are more substantive in this day & age.

No idea what the military policy is now.  Do think going forward, health providers may need to be very clear for those who seek employment that CDC recommended vaccinations are mandatory



schumigirl said:


> Making up some chicken noodle soup for lunch today


A request for broccoli cheese.  Lasagne sauce is simmering away.  Will need to make something else for the mr who won’t touch red sauce.


macraven said:


> I think we can hold off until February for ours to be done


Thot of you yesterday. Picked up some seeds - basil & spinach.  Going to try to sprout on windowseal as our last frost day is near end of May.  We always ‘cheat’ and start the hardier varieties earlier.  Looked at the package stated frost dates...lucky you, could be planting in early March


Realfoodfans said:


> Em will be 40 on Thursday. We were going to Rome. Still will one day


Only way you can look at it these days. You’ll get there


Robo56 said:


> Keisha your granddaughter looks like she cleaned up again in competition. I know you all are proud of her. She is a cutey.


Yes. Felt bad for her tho.  They hit a deer yesterday on way to day 2 of the meet, windshield bad enough they wound up picking it out of her hair.  She saw the deer die in ugly fashion.

Happened less than a mile from the gum. EMT thot she may have been in mild shock as her eyes were dilated and heartbeat a bit wonky right afterwards when he assessed her.  Bounced right back as she was working the meet that day, but she seems a bit brittle today.  Doing cyber school here, going to keep her busy.  Let her decorate the holiday tree for Valentine’s Day & maybe a game later.  Ugh

Then, their furnace went out last night.  My son is in ATL.  Will be lucky if DiL doesn’t run away lol. I have both GD & their dog now this week . Thankfully, the two pooches wore themselves out and taking a snooze.



Robo56 said:


> Keisha hope the hand is continuing to heal up nicely.


Thank you, it’s coming along.  Was able to find exercises on the net that seem to be doing the trick as to flexibility.

Is you GS enjoying that new ride? [/QUOTE]


----------



## macraven

Hope you get that warm up Lynne!
When you retire, do you plan to stay in the North?

We had planned to stay in southern Illinois or northern Kentucky when we first thought about moving.
We wanted warmer weather


Robo, bet you are glad to be out of the car... such a long drive for you for your destination.
No more snow for you!

Keisha, well, did your dil get to keep the deer?
They do down here.
Good to read dil/gd were not injured!

Hope Bobbie is close to packing up her house soon.

For the homies that I did not reply to, sending you hugs !
( no worries, I was swabbed and no cooties)


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, Keisha, that saying, when it rains, it pours.  Sending some good thoughts to DS.  Hope GD and driver are okay.  Very scary, as going to college just North of you, always knew someone hitting a deer with their car.  DH had one and did quite the damage to his truck. And yeah.  Kinda karma deer story.  My sister lives in rural neighborhood, so has her mailbox nailed on wooden pole at end of driveway.  Well, the mailbox was falling off, so she used that McGyver trick of using some rope to fix it to the pole.  That night, she hears a boom.  Went out to see what happened the next morning.  Seems a car hit a deer, deer took out the mailbox and dead deer left for her. Hence that need for a new mailbox, something she was hoping was not needed with her fix. Had to laugh, but guess she was glad it was not a new mailbox.  

Mac, not sure. Will be years before I retire, as kids need to be on their own. We may be like Robo and have a home down South, but stay up here some of the time, then maybe full time in that second home. DH does not care if I buy another home, but not sure if he will ever want to live there full time. But we shall see. He may be more inclined after his mom is not here anymore. She’s 85, so my in 10 years retirement plan, may be what I do.

Lunchtime walk time.  Ah, looking more overcast, but sunglasses will be worn.  

Enjoy your Monday afternoon homies.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Glad your GD had no injuries Keisha.  We had a very near miss in Scotland when a deer leapt over a wall from a forest and we literally missed it by a second.  Yes we will get to Rome again.  Kev and my favourite city in the world I used to go with work - but Em has not been yet.

Here testing of frontline workers does not seem to be set in stone.  DIL (who worked for Virgin) now works in our main medical centre.  They keep changing advice to them all the time. 
My brother still works at Astra Zeneca and they are tested every day.
Local hospital shouting out tonight for nurses or HCA to help as so many staff unwell or isolating.

We have a really good patchwork shop a few miles away and I’m cross I didn’t visit before we were locked down again as I want to make a start on a quilt for DS & DIL baby - if I don’t get started it definitely won’t be ready for May as I want to hand sew.

Our Cottage Pie was tasty and comforting followed by more of the Christmas chocolate etc as I need it all eaten up!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 549454
> So glad to have pets to hug, corona protocol approved
> 
> Sunshine again here today, woot!  We only average 3 full days of it a month in January & February here.  Really does make a world of difference as to mood elevator IMO
> 
> I’m reaching here for positivity , at least it’s winter?
> 
> thinking if we (collectively) had only done it right the first time, then minded our Ps & Qs over the fall holidays; we wouldn’t be treading water right now.
> 
> Lol re the hagrid meme
> 
> Oh, there are crisps, then there are crisps.  Best way is over good vanilla ice cream.  haven’t Indulged in years.  May have to whip one up this week.
> 
> A shame, have wondered how often office staff does test
> 
> Just being smart.  Renting books not common here, what a smart idea that is & far less OOP for parents upfront.
> 
> Interesting, well, that’s an interesting word choice.
> 
> Most I know are absolutely clamoring for the vaccine & i’m Talking younger crowd too.  I appreciate all who work in essential jobs, including direct patient care.  However, it’s Mind boggling to me people who work in health fields & see the carnage still aren‘T entirely onboard.
> 
> Major players here in the past mandated if you don’t get a flu shot for ‘valid’ reasons, you are reassigned to non-patient contact.  Know of two med techs who are loving the fact they are now in the back office vs patient care.  Don’t want to ever go back to previous role
> 
> The military didn’t give you much of a choice in years’ past.  Roll up that sleeve and soldier on. My DH did get mild case of swine flu back in the day from it. Would like to think their trials are more substantive in this day & age.
> 
> No idea what the military policy is now.  Do think going forward, health providers may need to be very clear for those who seek employment that CDC recommended vaccinations are mandatory
> 
> 
> A request for broccoli cheese.  Lasagne sauce is simmering away.  Will need to make something else for the mr who won’t touch red sauce.
> 
> Thot of you yesterday. Picked up some seeds - basil & spinach.  Going to try to sprout on windowseal as our last frost day is near end of May.  We always ‘cheat’ and start the hardier varieties earlier.  Looked at the package stated frost dates...lucky you, could be planting in early March
> 
> Only way you can look at it these days. You’ll get there
> 
> Yes. Felt bad for her tho.  They hit a deer yesterday on way to day 2 of the meet, windshield bad enough they wound up picking it out of her hair.  She saw the deer die in ugly fashion.
> 
> Happened less than a mile from the gum. EMT thot she may have been in mild shock as her eyes were dilated and heartbeat a bit wonky right afterwards when he assessed her.  Bounced right back as she was working the meet that day, but she seems a bit brittle today.  Doing cyber school here, going to keep her busy.  Let her decorate the holiday tree for Valentine’s Day & maybe a game later.  Ugh
> 
> Then, their furnace went out last night.  My son is in ATL.  Will be lucky if DiL doesn’t run away lol. I have both GD & their dog now this week . Thankfully, the two pooches wore themselves out and taking a snooze.
> 
> 
> Thank you, it’s coming along.  Was able to find exercises on the net that seem to be doing the trick as to flexibility.
> 
> Is you GS enjoying that new ride?


[/QUOTE]

Now the furnace? They are having a run of doo doo luck.....good luck wishes on the way for them......you`ll have fun with little one though, and the pooch too......

Kyle isn`t fond of anything with tomato sauce, so yes, if we make lasagne, I usually have something different for them. We have the time.......but, brocolli I could never keep Kyle going with it, he ate so much of it, still does.

We have lemon basil to try growing this year. So far herb wise only had luck with basil, chives, rosemary and something else.......can you tell I hate gardening......lol......the guy who does most of it has been poorly for months (not covid) so when he`s back we`ll ask him to guide me......oh my other success is a little infinity chilli pepper plant.....I`m amazed it has survived for so long. Hope yours grows well......love spinach. And love the sound of the Valentine tree....she`ll enjoy that. 




No idea where my other quotes went ........but Lynne, funny deer story.....any idea where in the South you`d fancy living when you retire? You have plenty of choice for sure.



Watching Rush Hour 2 tonight.......funny film. 

Spent some time on Facetime earlier chatting to some friends. One is struggling a little with the lockdown, so we are all doing as much as we can for her. She is a University Lecturer and very open about her issues to all he students, so they have always felt comfortable talking to her about their issues. Lovely lady. 

Strawberry spritzer tonight to drink......blitzed strawberries and sparkly lemonade.....not in the least like champagne......but, it`s nice.


----------



## Charade67

I sat down to write a post, closed my every for just a moment, and woke up an hour later. Oops. 

Before I fell asleep Caspian was sleeping on the sofa, or so I thought. Suddenly he jumped up, launched himself across his climbing structure and into the window. This is what our blinds look like now. 


I have no idea what he was after, but he kept looking out the window for it for at least another half hour. 



schumigirl said:


> I wonder if you did have some ice cream


 I was really good an only ate once spoonful. 



mac raven said:


> I’m not ready for lawn work starting again this soon
> 
> neighbors across the street from us mowed his grass yesterday
> 
> I think we can hold off until February for ours to be done


Lawn work already? I think we will be able ot hold off until at least April.



Realfoodfans said:


> Em will be 40 on Thursday. We were going to Rome.


Happy birthday to Em. Sorry you had to cancel plans. 



keishashadow said:


> They hit a deer yesterday on way to day 2 of the meet, windshield bad enough they wound up picking it out of her hair. She saw the deer die in ugly fashion.


Yikes. Glad everyone is okay. I have never hit one, but come close. 

SO apparently I am considered to be a health care worker even though I am just administration. This morning I got a text from my boss stating that I could call and schedule a vaccine. I'm scheduled for the first shot on Thursday.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I sat down to write a post, closed my every for just a moment, and woke up an hour later. Oops.
> 
> Before I fell asleep Caspian was sleeping on the sofa, or so I thought. Suddenly he jumped up, launched himself across his climbing structure and into the window. This is what our blinds look like now.
> View attachment 549592
> 
> I have no idea what he was after, but he kept looking out the window for it for at least another half hour.
> 
> I was really good an only ate once spoonful.
> 
> Lawn work already? I think we will be able ot hold off until at least April.
> 
> Happy birthday to Em. Sorry you had to cancel plans.
> 
> 
> Yikes. Glad everyone is okay. I have never hit one, but come close.
> 
> SO apparently I am considered to be a health care worker even though I am just administration. This morning I got a text from my boss stating that I could call and schedule a vaccine. I'm scheduled for the first shot on Thursday.



Can you get replacement slats easily Charade? Something must have been irritating him.

Glad to hear you`re getting the vaccine and so soon, as you should. 





Looks almost tropical today, we have to get 42F and the sun is shining. So a walk is planned this morning for our once a day out of the house rule. Hat, gloves and scarf will all be worn. Think we`ll head to the beach as the woods behind us will be waterlogged as we`ve had so much rain in the last weeks.

Thai chicken and shrimp curry tonight, although I`m cheating and using a ready made paste from the ethnic store. It`s very good and ideal when you can`t get the fresh ingredients like galangal. I`ll add my own kaffir lime leaves on top. Love coconut milk based curries. Just for the two of us though. 

As with most, not much going on here at all.......but glad it`s a bit nicer so we can get out in the fresh air without it being baltic. 





























Have a lovely Tuesday

​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good morning all.  Beautiful bright and sunny day here though cold.  
Up early for J to school and lots of tasks done so Em and L can do home schooling in the kitchen without my inter
So lamb shanks in the slow cooker with veggies (just for us two as Em will have pasta and GC not here).
Bed changed and throws washed and dried from living room.  
Shopping order for tomorrow updated.
Kev is replacing a dripping tap washer and I’m now sat with my coffee and a warm dog on my knee.  
I’m considering going along on the dog walk later if it stays so nice.  Need to start building my energy levels.
@Charade67 glad you will get the vaccine.  My DIL has been offered it but being pregnant there is still discussion if it is safe.  Apparently working in surgeries is one of the hotspots for catching.

Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Schumi and Julie.  Glad to hear you are having a sunny day after all that rain and snow.  Is too will be close in temp and full sunny day here.  25F out now, yeah I do like a clear sky though.  With the clear sky and not too warming sun, 43F is our high.  So, I will also be out, with my light weight winter coat, hat and yay, sunglasses.  


Hope everyone is enjoying some tea or coffee this morning. And ah yes, a Taco Tuesday is here.

Yay, the day Mac has her Taco Bell dinner.  So homies, have a taco or two today.  Or, enjoy some lamb with Julie, or curry dinner with Schumi.  Think I may like Em, and a pasta dinner.  Last night, steaks on the grill, they were huge, and white rice with steamed vegetables.  I am not sure any was left over.  Steak was delicious.  

Thus, this early morning for me means tea. Yay! So, as will see what to have for breakfast. One nice part of no commute, not having to forget to bring the food I wanted. Hence, a wander into kitchen, and check the teapot level.

Have that awesome Taco   Tuesday,

And hope Charade’s cat stopped thinking what out the window was so interesting.  Hey, at least the lion the keeper figured out was seeing the goats.  Pretty good eyesight. See cats are still those hunting cats.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Good morning all.  Beautiful bright and sunny day here though cold.
> Up early for J to school and lots of tasks done so Em and L can do home schooling in the kitchen without my inter
> So lamb shanks in the slow cooker with veggies (just for us two as Em will have pasta and GC not here).
> Bed changed and throws washed and dried from living room.
> Shopping order for tomorrow updated.
> Kev is replacing a dripping tap washer and I’m now sat with my coffee and a warm dog on my knee.
> I’m considering going along on the dog walk later if it stays so nice.  Need to start building my energy levels.
> @Charade67 glad you will get the vaccine.  My DIL has been offered it but being pregnant there is still discussion if it is safe.  Apparently working in surgeries is one of the hotspots for catching.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well x



Yes, it`s gorgeous with the sunshine, but it`s colder than it looks. Out of the sunshine it`s freezing....wrap up warm if you do go out.





Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Schumi and Julie.  Glad to hear you are having a sunny day after all that rain and snow.  Is too will be close in temp and full sunny day here.  25F out now, yeah I do like a clear sky though.  With the clear sky and not too warming sun, 43F is our high.  So, I will also be out, with my light weight winter coat, hat and yay, sunglasses.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying some tea or coffee this morning. And ah yes, a Taco Tuesday is here.
> View attachment 549696
> Yay, the day Mac has her Taco Bell dinner.  So homies, have a taco or two today.  Or, enjoy some lamb with Julie, or curry dinner with Schumi.  Think I may like Em, and a pasta dinner.  Last night, steaks on the grill, they were huge, and white rice with steamed vegetables.  I am not sure any was left over.  Steak was delicious.
> 
> Thus, this early morning for me means tea. Yay! So, as will see what to have for breakfast. One nice part of no commute, not having to forget to bring the food I wanted. Hence, a wander into kitchen, and check the teapot level.
> 
> Have that awesome Taco   Tuesday,
> 
> And hope Charade’s cat stopped thinking what out the window was so interesting.  Hey, at least the lion the keeper figured out was seeing the goats.  Pretty good eyesight. See cats are still those hunting cats.



I did put sunglasses on this morning too, still such a low sunshine for now, it`s hard to avoid. Enjoy that tea......I`m nursing a cup right now.




Home made soup for lunch today, butternut sqush and sweet potato, with some of my cornbread. Nice after a cold walk.


----------



## Charade67

Quick hello before heading out to work.



schumigirl said:


> Can you get replacement slats easily Charade? Something must have been irritating him.


I'm not sure.I've never replaced blind slats before. We were thinking about replacing the blinds at some point. I would like to get cordless ones. 
My guess is that cat saw birds fly by our window.



Lynne G said:


> And hope Charade’s cat stopped thinking what out the window was so interesting.


 Last night he was clawing at the curtains. Dh threatened him with the water bottle not knowing that he had his claw stuck on the curtain. Caspian ran and nearly took the curtain with him. Then one of the slats from the blinds fell to the floor. it was both annoying and hilarious at the same time.


----------



## keishashadow

Only good thing about Tuesday is A) waking up & B) tomorrow is hump day.
Lasagne pronounced a hit, best thing...leftovers today.  Will just need to make burger for the mr.  Haven’t settled upon lunch offering yet.  Amazes me how much a little girl can eat & be pin-thin almost like a teenager.

An entire department at the mr’s work is shut down due to infection.  Feel bad for the office peeps who have been sent out onto the floor & have been told “to make steel”.  Feel worse for the companies that get stuck with that product.     Have a feeling there’s a lot of that going on in general in this country right now eek.

Attention:  Checkin time for the sickies...hope all are doing relatively well



macraven said:


> Keisha, well, did your dil get to keep the deer?


The roadkill? Generally, it’s only those who live south or east of here who enjoy scraping that delicacy up off the pavement.  Yeehaw, wash it down with some moonshine


Lynne G said:


> One of the better mailbox stories.  Here, every now & again, the teens get bored and decide to play ‘baseball’ with them.  Popularity of the ring cameras seem to be putting an end to that crap
> 
> we’ve crossed moving permanently south off our list.  Had toyed with it but between my elderly mom & not wanting to miss out on the time with kids & my GD, just don’t think I’d be happy.
> 
> Do like to travel but anything over 11 days or so has me feeling quite homesick.  snowbirding may be in our cards as long as we could find the right place to accept a pooch.
> 
> Had to lol autocorrect had snowbirding come up as “snowboarding”   They’d find us in pieces at the end of the slope at this stage of the game.


That is a good one. Game control is usually pretty good here at coming to scoop up the mess in timely fashion


schumigirl said:


> Now the furnace? They are having a run of doo doo luck.....good luck wishes on the way for them......you`ll have fun with little one though, and the pooch too......


Doo doo luck. I’m gong to steal that one

She couldn’t even get a HVAC company to come out yet.  Busy time of year. I’m thinking more than of few them were probably hung over from the previous night late football game & called off work.  


schumigirl said:


> Hope yours grows well......love spinach. And love the sound of the Valentine tree....she`ll enjoy that.


It came out quite nice.  We do the good luck pickle in our xmas trees.  She dreamed up a ‘heart queen’ home made one using foam & glitter into a mini book.  It had a short tale about the finder having good luck etc.  figure she was bored out of her mind  but i’ll Treasure it


Charade67 said:


> Before I fell asleep Caspian was sleeping on the sofa, or so I thought. Suddenly he jumped up, launched himself across his climbing structure and into the window. This is what our blinds look like now.


That is so funny.  Looks like the wooden blinds I had made, gosh decades ago. They still look like new from faithful oiling of them, so well made.  You know he had to really have lurched to get them to break that way.


schumigirl said:


> Looks almost tropical today, we have to get 42F and the sun is shining. So a walk is planned this morning for our once a day out of the house rule. Hat, gloves and scarf will all be worn. Think we`ll head to the beach as the woods behind us will be waterlogged as we`ve had so much rain in the last weeks.


A little early for spring break shenanigans but go for it .   Have found myself grabbing the now not approved gaiters & repurposing them as scarves.



Charade67 said:


> Caspian ran and nearly took the curtain with him. Then one of the slats from the blinds fell to the floor. it was both annoying and hilarious at the same time.


Oh my!  Long ago one of my cats managed to get his head into the handle of a plastic grocery bag.  He ran thru house in panic, same as me as I thought he was going to catch on something & break his neck.  Took to cutting the handles when I unpacked groceries  from then onwards.


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha think you were doing some wonky cut and paste.  Glad to hear dinner was a hit.  Yeah, since she lives on an interstate, the county road patrol removes the hit animals from the road and roadsides.  But yeah, when I was living out your way, long ago now, many in the town were poor, as many lost jobs when the steel companies went belly up.  Hence, they would patrol the roads, as a freshly killed deer, was worth a freezer of food.  I think a couple years after I left, it has been illegal to do that.  Since we grew up with a City raised mom, venison was never a menu item.  I had a friend give me venison chili, was not fond it, and any game food.   But we do have deer even in the park near me.  Never did see one in our neighborhood yet.  My sister’s property, yep,  deer can be seen almost daily.

All this chat of food, snack search will now commence.

And a SAN:  kids are still not awake.


----------



## macraven

It’s way too early for your kids to get up Lynne. 
School break time means sleep in each morning and lucky if you are up at noon


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Never did see one in our neighborhood yet. My sister’s property, yep, deer can be seen almost daily.


We have enough dog urine in fenced in part of our yard to repel deer from that area.  The front yard’s planting’s are a smorgasbord.  More than I realized via said ring camera.  Lucky if i do get to see my tea roses bloom in the spring, the burning bush is another favorite snack.  

Planted daffodils in an attempt to repel them. Have our fair share of slugs but discovered it the squirrels that were the culprits.  Poisionous, won’t eat them, just smart enough to destroy them.

At this point have decided to just co-exist via an uneasy truce


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, my sister too, Keisha.  Tried to plant deer resistant plants and just puts up with the fact they eat some of her plants and greenery.  

Ooh Tandycake found.  Snack eaten, and yay, almost lunchtime.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 549706
> Only good thing about Tuesday is A) waking up & B) tomorrow is hump day.
> Lasagne pronounced a hit, best thing...leftovers today.  Will just need to make burger for the mr.  Haven’t settled upon lunch offering yet.  Amazes me how much a little girl can eat & be pin-thin almost like a teenager.
> 
> An entire department at the mr’s work is shut down due to infection.  Feel bad for the office peeps who have been sent out onto the floor & have been told “to make steel”.  Feel worse for the companies that get stuck with that product.     Have a feeling there’s a lot of that going on in general in this country right now eek.
> 
> Attention:  Checkin time for the sickies...hope all are doing relatively well
> 
> 
> The roadkill? Generally, it’s only those who live south or east of here who enjoy scraping that delicacy up off the pavement.  Yeehaw, wash it down with some moonshine
> 
> That is a good one. Game control is usually pretty good here at coming to scoop up the mess in timely fashion
> 
> Doo doo luck. I’m gong to steal that one
> 
> She couldn’t even get a HVAC company to come out yet.  Busy time of year. I’m thinking more than of few them were probably hung over from the previous night late football game & called off work.
> 
> It came out quite nice.  We do the good luck pickle in our xmas trees.  She dreamed up a ‘heart queen’ home made one using foam & glitter into a mini book.  It had a short tale about the finder having good luck etc.  figure she was bored out of her mind  but i’ll Treasure it
> 
> That is so funny.  Looks like the wooden blinds I had made, gosh decades ago. They still look like new from faithful oiling of them, so well made.  You know he had to really have lurched to get them to break that way.
> 
> A little early for spring break shenanigans but go for it .   Have found myself grabbing the now not approved gaiters & repurposing them as scarves.
> 
> 
> Oh my!  Long ago one of my cats managed to get his head into the handle of a plastic grocery bag.  He ran thru house in panic, same as me as I thought he was going to catch on something & break his neck.  Took to cutting the handles when I unpacked groceries  from then onwards.



Sounds a lovely thing Keisha, and yes something to treasure.....Oh I saw the result of that game, well I think it`s that game you`re talking about.....hope she has it sorted sooner rather than later. 

You paint quite the picture of roadkill.....yuk......I often wonder how folks know it`s not diseased in some way. It`s not a thing over here at all. Even up in the Highlands of Scotland where they have fantastic beasts. 






It is so cold outside today, popped out to the trash and walked down to where the shed is......grass is still saturated, it`ll take a time to dry out. But, I think it`s got colder since this morning. Snow forecast again on Thursday. 

Looking forward to our curry tonight.........usually served with a nice white wine, but it`s an elderflower and raspberry spritz tonight.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, still a Dry January day, Schumi.  Still sounds good. 

Ah, soups for us too, though vegetable and chicken noodle. You can guess why 2 soups. Yeah, little one only one who won’t eat vegetable soup. And older one grilled bacon grilled cheese sandwiches, and yes, little one had crackers.

Was a cool but nice lunchtime walk.  Very bright out, with a beautiful blue sky.  Was happy to be warm inside though.  Will be woot when 55 the high predicted on Friday, before what they say, polar vortex coming soon.  Brrr, no thank you.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Charade67 said:


> I sat down to write a post, closed my every for just a moment, and woke up an hour later. Oops.
> 
> Before I fell asleep Caspian was sleeping on the sofa, or so I thought. Suddenly he jumped up, launched himself across his climbing structure and into the window. This is what our blinds look like now.
> View attachment 549592
> 
> I have no idea what he was after, but he kept looking out the window for it for at least another half hour.
> 
> I was really good an only ate once spoonful.
> 
> Lawn work already? I think we will be able ot hold off until at least April.
> 
> Happy birthday to Em. Sorry you had to cancel plans.
> 
> 
> Yikes. Glad everyone is okay. I have never hit one, but come close.
> 
> SO apparently I am considered to be a health care worker even though I am just administration. This morning I got a text from my boss stating that I could call and schedule a vaccine. I'm scheduled for the first shot on Thursday.



My wife got her 1st shot, she got text notification for second shot on Tuesday next week when we get back, complained of soreness in her arm for a day or two. They warned her that side effects could be stronger since within 90 days of being Covid-19 positive, 3 out of 5 of us tested positive in our house, 2 youngest had symptoms but never tested positive, lucky me I had the worst case of it and it is miserable, I giggle when folks say, yeah I think I had it, believe me if you get it and show only some of the moderate symptoms you’ll know and wish you didn’t have it.

Oh they had to have all of the positive and negative test results from each of us and dates when they gave her the first shot.


----------



## Monykalyn

Tuesday and 2021 HAS to be better right?
Sunday was funday in parks, shopping for kiddo, dinner at the Italian place. Last Hagrids ride too- posted 60 minutes but think it was half that. Hit the favorites and got the suit in MiB. Up early Monday to catch 7am flight home- full flight but very smooth boarding and landed 10 minutes early.
Had taken Monday off as I figured I be tired and need to do some laundry etc. Turns out DH had washed all bedding and cleaned carpets- dog got into something and was sick. Ah well he’s fine now and everything steam cleaned. We were talking about a spring break trip/birthday trip but may just to staycation and put the money towards finally getting hardwood floors.
Then yesterday afternoon oldest Alysa called in tears- had been having severe stomach pain for 3 hours at that point. Finally talked her into at least scheduling a telehealth visit - but she waited until AFTER her lab she was teaching! Short version- she ended up with a laparoscopic appendectomy last night, Due to time difference it was 2 am here before we heard she was out of surgery and ok. She didn’t get released until an hour ago as she was nauseated with food and her blood pressure wouldn’t stay up in good enough range for them to be comfortable releasing her.

Bobbie hope the move goes well! Jealous of you and Robo being there, it my hubs is like Lynne’s and doesn’t want to move there- full time at least.
Dang it lost my quotes from posting too quick!
Think dinner is ready so May attempt later
HI to all!


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Wow what a crazy week so far monakyn! Glad Alyssa is ok that had to be so scary!


----------



## macraven

Sending Mummy Dust Alyssa feels better real soon.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, a sick house is DisneyLife’s one.  Hope you all are getting better, and glad to hear only side effect wife had was a sore arm. Lots of well wishes mummy dust sent to the DisneyLife home.  

Well wishes mummy dust also sent to Alyssa. Good thing she got the operation and recovering.

Yeah MonyK, what a trip you had, and an early morning flight home. Yeah, I had a sick dog and a tummy sick kid, each once. Not sure what was worse, cleaning up the throw up off the bunk bed rails and both mattresses, or out of the shag carpet. Dogs messed up the couch so much, after they passed, couch was tossed to the curb. While I am thinking of a second home, it’s not on my radar for some time. Thinking more toward the Tampa area, but that could change.

Pasta it was. No tacos here. Thinking of making some jello or pudding. Maybe to use up the milk, pudding it will be.

May this cool feeling Tuesday night find you happy, and ready for a good night’s sleep.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Oh no, a sick house is DisneyLife’s one.  Hope you all are getting better, and glad to hear only side effect wife had was a sore arm. Lots of well wishes mummy dust sent to the DisneyLife home.
> 
> Well wishes mummy dust also sent to Alyssa. Good thing she got the operation and recovering.
> 
> Yeah MonyK, what a trip you had, and an early morning flight home. Yeah, I had a sick dog and a tummy sick kid, each once. Not sure what was worse, cleaning up the throw up off the bunk bed rails and both mattresses, or out of the shag carpet. Dogs messed up the couch so much, after they passed, couch was tossed to the curb. While I am thinking of a second home, it’s not on my radar for some time. Thinking more toward the Tampa area, but that could change.
> 
> Pasta it was. No tacos here. Thinking of making some jello or pudding. Maybe to use up the milk, pudding it will be.
> 
> May this cool feeling Tuesday night find you happy, and ready for a good night’s sleep.



Thanks Lynne, yup we’ve been recovered for a short while now, funny how you lose your taste and smell and it slowly came back just in time before Christmas and for our 2 weeks down here and it’s funny how good certain things taste!!!

I was glad she was able to get the Vaccine  and she preferred the Maderna and that’s what she got.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Tuesday and 2021 HAS to be better right?
> Sunday was funday in parks, shopping for kiddo, dinner at the Italian place. Last Hagrids ride too- posted 60 minutes but think it was half that. Hit the favorites and got the suit in MiB. Up early Monday to catch 7am flight home- full flight but very smooth boarding and landed 10 minutes early.
> Had taken Monday off as I figured I be tired and need to do some laundry etc. Turns out DH had washed all bedding and cleaned carpets- dog got into something and was sick. Ah well he’s fine now and everything steam cleaned. We were talking about a spring break trip/birthday trip but may just to staycation and put the money towards finally getting hardwood floors.
> Then yesterday afternoon oldest Alysa called in tears- had been having severe stomach pain for 3 hours at that point. Finally talked her into at least scheduling a telehealth visit - but she waited until AFTER her lab she was teaching! Short version- she ended up with a laparoscopic appendectomy last night, Due to time difference it was 2 am here before we heard she was out of surgery and ok. She didn’t get released until an hour ago as she was nauseated with food and her blood pressure wouldn’t stay up in good enough range for them to be comfortable releasing her.
> 
> Bobbie hope the move goes well! Jealous of you and Robo being there, it my hubs is like Lynne’s and doesn’t want to move there- full time at least.
> Dang it lost my quotes from posting too quick!
> Think dinner is ready so May attempt later
> HI to all!




Oh my days Monyk.....how scary for all of you! Bless her she must have been so scared. Hope she recovers quickly and doesn`t feel too bad in the next few days. And hope you`re ok too and manage to get some sleep, your mind will take some time to settle.......sending hugs 




Lynne G said:


> Pasta it was. No tacos here. Thinking of making some jello or pudding. Maybe to use up the milk, pudding it will be.
> 
> May this cool feeling Tuesday night find you happy, and ready for a good night’s sleep.



Whenever I see the word jello....always smile and think of Bill Murray in Ghostbusters.......funny, funny movie. 




Beautiful sunny mid week morning today, but we are in the minuses with the real feel. 0c but feels much colder. Snow and sleet predicted over the UK next two days, but varying degrees, I doubt we`ll get much. But, so cold outside. 

Baking planned today and some chatting to friends on facetime with a little housework thrown in there and I think a movie this afternoon. I don`t mind not being out when it`s so cold. 

And quite possibly more restrictions coming in as folks aren`t paying attention to some of the rules. Hospitals are truly struggling and now some folks are being discharged from hospital, and sent to hotels to recover from Covid when they are deemed "better" but not well enough to go home as they need the beds in hospitals. 

So, making spicy moroccan chicken tonight with cous cous, that`ll be fruity and spicy too. Lunch will be a surprise I think. Need to add a few items to our online grocery order being delivered tomorrow, I forgot a few things when I made the order, it`s handy being able to ammend as you need to. 

Time to move and go do some baking........






























Happy Wednesday ​


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Monykalyn that must have been so worrying.  Don’t think all realise the seriousness.  I had mine out as emergency when 18 and my Mum was absolutely panic stricken.  Didn’t tell me till later her brother passed away at 18 with peritonitis when his burst.  Of course long time ago now things are moved on.  
@disneylife glad you are all improved.  I am so much better but energy levels very low.

We have a grey morning here but are cosy and warm.  I’m doing some of the home schooling with L this morning.  Salt water dough Diwali pots.  Luckily Kev found huge bag of salt in the garage.

So I will do that after she finishes her online assembly then hopefully a stroll with Kev and Louie.

Hoping some post arrives today.  I ordered 2 birthday cards handmade from Etsy and neither has arrived for Em tomorrow. Both were due Monday.

Happy Wednesday all.


----------



## schumigirl

Think we managed to post at exactly the same time realfood......

Now I`m moving.......


----------



## Realfoodfans

schumigirl said:


> Think we managed to post at exactly the same time realfood......
> 
> Now I`m moving.......


Carole is it Kyle’s birthday today?  If so send him a big Happy Birthday from Cheshire x


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, both Schumi and Julie are busy this morning.  

Schumi, scary that some just don’t get the this virus is dangerous, and so contagious. While my state still has some restrictions on inside numbers, most is open now. The City banned all inside until this Friday, and will decide to extend further by the end of the week. That started the week before Christmas, whereas state ended the Monday after New Year’s Day.

Julie, I think that type of pottery is sold here. Cute you are helping L make a pot.  Yeah, one of my brother’s had a huge pain in side, yep, scar from quick surgery.  That was many years ago, but yeah never good to have it burst.  Sad story your uncle passed from it bursting.


But a pep in my step, as who should arrive?


Ah yes. Why hello camel. Indeed, a very hump of a day, as two nights, and a Friday. Woot!

Time for more tea. Very dark out, and quite noisy outside for some reason. Somewhere close enough I heard a very loud backfire, then a very noisy motor. May have been a truck or some type of truck in the town businesses near me. While the telework required still is in place, seems the morning traffic is more like usual.

Tea, and search for a quick breakfast.

Hope a reason to smile is found this Wacky, Wonderful Hump of a Wednesday.


----------



## keishashadow

If you need a vacation, raise your hoof

How are our sickies today?

monyk
Wait, they now boot u a couple of hours after an appendectomy  ???

Laparoscopic or not, that seems very rushed to this lay person. Hope she takes some time off her busy schedule to heal

Thot of u after getting call from the nursing home’s dietician. Lovely & comforting woman. She works in-house only there. Long Initial chat wherein she explained their new policy where the dietician would be touching base with all covid patients’ family weekly

Smart idea imo to shift some responsibility as the nursing staff is so stretched with direct patient care. They are handling oxygen supplementation in-house instead of shipping to hospital

appears so many in congregate care with/after covid are now losing weight in dramatic fashion. Especially, since their sense of smell is often greatly diminished for some time.

so Thankful the home’s administration is proactively shifting the balance of care this way
Makes all the difference imo


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, good to hear mom’s place is taking good care of residents.  Where my mom was, I think did a good enough job, even though virus was found in that place.  Thankfully, mom did not get infected.  Hugs, hard when you cannot visit.  Hope she is felling better, and eating well.  And hoof up, as all ready for another vacation, but eh, with the world as it is, not in a hurry.  Think kids really want to cruise, but they want to only do it when safe to do.  Like 2 or more years from now.  Little one was interested in a transatlantic moving cruise.  Eh, even with drugs, I am not the best sailor.  The idea of many days at sea, um, have to think about that.  Was hoping to do a canal crossing some day, so maybe will change her mind when we start our, let’s book a cruise. I started to look, but just not ready to put money down.  Yeah, got mine back, but in no hurry.  Still sad the ship was one we really wanted to try.  Though being the largest in fleet, would not have been good with that many people.  

Ack, how the pudding I made was already eaten, a what for snack?  Off to see anything sweeter not gotten into yet.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Carole is it Kyle’s birthday today?  If so send him a big Happy Birthday from Cheshire x




Thank you, but, no, it’s not his birthday today, just baking his flourless chocolate cake today......wish I liked it, it does look good. 




Lynne G said:


> Hehe, both Schumi and Julie are busy this morning.
> 
> Schumi, scary that some just don’t get the this virus is dangerous, and so contagious. While my state still has some restrictions on inside numbers, most is open now. The City banned all inside until this Friday, and will decide to extend further by the end of the week. That started the week before Christmas, whereas state ended the Monday after New Year’s Day.
> 
> Julie, I think that type of pottery is sold here. Cute you are helping L make a pot.  Yeah, one of my brother’s had a huge pain in side, yep, scar from quick surgery.  That was many years ago, but yeah never good to have it burst.  Sad story your uncle passed from it bursting.
> 
> Time for more tea. Very dark out, and quite noisy outside for some reason. Somewhere close enough I heard a very loud backfire, then a very noisy motor. May have been a truck or some type of truck in the town businesses near me. While the telework required still is in place, seems the morning traffic is more like usual.




Yes, our restrictions have been far too lenient until now hopefully. So many mixing where they shouldn’t and disregarding the rules. Hopefully tighter restrictions might help.

Traffic on the main roads here are apparently quite busy too. Our village roads are always quiet, so it’s hard to know what it’s like outside our little bubble when we aren’t going far.

Enjoy that tea Lynne.......just making an afternoon pot for us too. 





keishashadow said:


> If you need a vacation, raise your hoofView attachment 549910
> 
> How are our sickies today?
> 
> monyk
> Wait, they now boot u a couple of hours after an appendectomy  ???
> 
> Laparoscopic or not, that seems very rushed to this lay person. Hope she takes some time off her busy schedule to heal
> 
> Thot of u after getting call from the nursing home’s dietician. Lovely & comforting woman. She works in-house only there. Long Initial chat wherein she explained their new policy where the dietician would be touching base with all covid patients’ family weekly
> 
> Smart idea imo to shift some responsibility as the nursing staff is so stretched with direct patient care. They are handling oxygen supplementation in-house instead of shipping to hospital
> 
> appears so many in congregate care with/after covid are now losing weight in dramatic fashion. Especially, since their sense of smell is often greatly diminished for some time.
> 
> so Thankful the home’s administration is proactively shifting the balance of care this way
> Makes all the difference imo



Can I raise two hooves.......lol.......

Sounds like they are getting better with their running of the place Janet and this dietician does sound like she cares and having regular contact will bring some peace of mind for you. 




We have hailstones now.......more forecast later. It’s gone quite dark too, skies are getting heavier.

Some on here know we have a holiday place up on the top of Scotland, it’s  so far away.......but we sold it to the family who look after it all year round. It’s rented out the whole year and they have wanted it for a long time. I ordered flowers and champagne to be sent up to them as a congratulations on them owning it from yesterday........think we had the same thought......just received a delivery of champagne from them. Will put that in storage for when Dry January is over........

So tea for now.......

Didn‘t watch a movie in the end this afternoon.......suddenly the afternoon was half over. But, got all my baking done and then some more.

Chicken is smelling lush through in the kitchen.........


----------



## Lynne G

Yum, always smelling Schumi’s kitchen and yay, tea too.  

Another bright day for us, though not as bright as yesterday. Hehe, sky was so clear last night, waved to a blinking plane clearly seen far overhead.   37 out, and must be icky enough air, as unhealthy for sensitive groups warning given.  Eh, means need to warn older one, make sure your nose medicine is in your pocket if you are going outside.


----------



## Realfoodfans

We had no mail since last week and I checked with the card makers they assured me should have arrived so asked DS to check for me at the sorting office and of course there was a stack of mail including the two cards.  He doesn’t know why it’s not come out but he dropped it off for me.  Just happy to have them.

Chicken here for our evening meal and also cooking thighs that we shred and freeze for Louie.

J had his first Covid test at school today - thankfully clear.  He will have one twice a week now.  Seems sensible.

I’m feeling fine just exhausted by this time of day.

Hope everyone else who is unwell continues to improve x


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Can I raise two hooves.......lol.......


Four is good by me

Lynne, yes, think the water too rough for me to cross the Atlantic.  Panama Canal passage to west coast was penciled in for winter 2022 a few years ago.   Good thing i used pencil .  We’ll get there, just might be moving more slowy lol


----------



## Charade67

Can anyone guess what I am doing right now? If you guessed sitting on hold for an insurance company then you are correct.  I’m giving them 15 more minutes then I’m going to lunch.




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> My wife got her 1st shot, she got text notification for second shot on Tuesday next week when we get back, complained of soreness in her arm for a day or two


I hope it’s not too bad for me. When I got my flu shot my arm was sore for a week. I already have the second one scheduled too. 



Monykalyn said:


> Then yesterday afternoon oldest Alysa called in tears- had been having severe stomach pain for 3 hours at that point. Finally talked her into at least scheduling a telehealth visit - but she waited until AFTER her lab she was teaching! Short version- she ended up with a laparoscopic appendectomy last night,


Oh no. How scary. Sending prayers for a speedy recovery. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Hoping some post arrives today. I ordered 2 birthday cards handmade from Etsy and neither has arrived for Em tomorrow. Both were due Monday.


 Looks like everyone is having trouble with the mail right now. We are missing several claim checks at work. Checks that were issued last month. 



keishashadow said:


> If you need a vacation, raise your hoof


Me! Me! I just checked - I have 129 days until Disney.

Still on hold. Ugh!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Charade67 said:


> Can anyone guess what I am doing right now? If you guessed sitting on hold for an insurance company then you are correct.  I’m giving them 15 more minutes then I’m going to lunch.
> 
> 
> I hope it’s not too bad for me. When I got my flu shot my arm was sore for a week. I already have the second one scheduled too.
> 
> Oh no. How scary. Sending prayers for a speedy recovery.
> 
> Looks like everyone is having trouble with the mail right now. We are missing several claim checks at work. Checks that were issued last month.
> 
> 
> Me! Me! I just checked - I have 129 days until Disney.
> 
> Still on hold. Ugh!



I hope not either for you, I may have said it incorrectly, she had her second scheduled but got the reminder text...lol!

Glad you have a trip planned we come home Saturday, then we’ll be back for a week in April!!!

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Realfoodfans said:


> @Monykalyn that must have been so worrying.  Don’t think all realise the seriousness.  I had mine out as emergency when 18 and my Mum was absolutely panic stricken.  Didn’t tell me till later her brother passed away at 18 with peritonitis when his burst.  Of course long time ago now things are moved on.
> @disneylife glad you are all improved.  I am so much better but energy levels very low.
> 
> We have a grey morning here but are cosy and warm.  I’m doing some of the home schooling with L this morning.  Salt water dough Diwali pots.  Luckily Kev found huge bag of salt in the garage.
> 
> So I will do that after she finishes her online assembly then hopefully a stroll with Kev and Louie.
> 
> Hoping some post arrives today.  I ordered 2 birthday cards handmade from Etsy and neither has arrived for Em tomorrow. Both were due Monday.
> 
> Happy Wednesday all.



Glad you are feeling better, yes the low energy was very bad as was my temp and the bone crushing aches, my oxygen levels were low temp was high but Dr still said if I can breathe then I’m not to go to hospital, I regularly sleep on my side and stomach and that was one thing they wanted me to be sure to do, I had shortness of breath but I feel that was along the lines of severe exhaustion, couldn’t hardly go to the restroom without feeling winded, I had 5 days that are just a haze to me, I lost 21 lbs along with taste and smell but that has come back for the most part, I’m pretty sure I’m putting some of the weight back on but not much.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Can anyone guess what I am doing right now? If you guessed sitting on hold for an insurance company then you are correct.  I’m giving them 15 more minutes then I’m going to lunch.
> 
> 
> I hope it’s not too bad for me. When I got my flu shot my arm was sore for a week. I already have the second one scheduled too.
> 
> Oh no. How scary. Sending prayers for a speedy recovery.
> 
> Looks like everyone is having trouble with the mail right now. We are missing several claim checks at work. Checks that were issued last month.
> 
> 
> Me! Me! I just checked - I have 129 days until Disney.
> 
> Still on hold. Ugh!




Hope you eventually managed to get through and weren`t on hold for too long.......curious, do you still get a flu jab when you have the vaccine? I haven`t heard anyone comment on it. 





Our Book Group had a zoom meet tonight and we all discussed the last book, it was a hard and sad read........the lady who has to choose the next one wants to choose a Dostoevsky.......she has till Friday to make up her mind.....crikey, I hope not they`re not known for being a bundle of fun! Least it wasn`t Tolstoy`s War and peace!

Everyone`s face was a picture when she said it........

No snow so far, just some rain here.

Hope everyone`s Wednesday has been a good one........


----------



## Charade67

I just got news I was hoping not to hear. The son of one of our therapists has been diagnosed with Hodgkin’s Lymphoma. He’s 22 years old.  I just did a quick search and it looks like this is very treatable especially when detected early. I know Amy is worried, but also relieved to finally have a diagnosis so they can move forward. 




schumigirl said:


> Hope you eventually managed to get through and weren`t on hold for too long.......curious, do you still get a flu jab when you have the vaccine? I haven`t heard anyone comment on it.


 I was on hold almost an hour just to get through to a representative, and then it took her over an hour to work on my problem. Hopefully it will get resolved this time. It’s the third time I’ve called about the same problem.

Good question about the flu vaccine. I already got one weeks ago. I’ll try to remember to ask when I get my Covid vaccine tomorrow.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> Me! Me! I just checked - I have 129 days until Disney.


Soon

I ordered the mr ‘the child’ magicband that finally was received. Just ordered a DVC 30th anniversary tshirt, up to this point the newer logos were ugly imo. Also, grabbed the Tackiest all over Stitch hoodie. 

Best of luck to that young man!


schumigirl said:


> the lady who has to choose the next one wants to choose a Dostoevsky.......she has till Friday to make up her mind.....crikey, I hope not they`re not known for being a bundle of fun! Least it wasn`t Tolstoy`s War and peace!


 That sounds a bit Too much like worK


----------



## Lynne G

Good thoughts to that guy, Charade.  At least now they have a plan to help him.  I hate being on hold.  

Eh, like a sad movie, do not like to read a sad book either. If it takes too long to get into the story, not a fan of that book anymore, and would have trouble finishing it. Hope a better choice for all, Schumi.

Ack, DisneyLife, I am glad you are recovering. Scary symptoms, as thought you were a pretty fit guy. Saw the Marci Gras info just put out. Sounds like fun, even if modified. Safe travels on Saturday.

And so, with 4 adults in the house, not much leftovers, if at all.  Dinner was late, as all snacked the afternoon away.  Had to get gas and go to lawn stock store, to buy some parts to our fence.  While we replaced most of the panels over the summer, the swing door is kinda wonky, and worn out.  So new hardware and wood bought.  Since the next two days will be dry, and the warmest we will have had lately, 50’s, we will replace either tomorrow or Friday.  Our weather will be a stretch of 10 days of dry until Friday night. Then the temps will drop 10 degrees and rain and snow showers in the overnight and to end Saturday morning.  Fine with me, will enjoy my off day Friday, and no need to go out on a Friday night.  Well, kids may ask for pizza or other for dinner.  So, may do a food pick up Friday night.  Or, they will do that food run.  

Now enjoying a cup of tea.  Peaceful night. All are screen viewing, and both kids are yapping with their online friends.  Little one is louder than older one.  And DH always ups the volume.  I try to be in the furthest away room.

Have a most pleasant evening and a very sound, good sleep.


----------



## KStarfish82

Good evening everyone!

Taking a break from school work to say hello.  I quickly skimmed the last few pages and I am so sorry to see some of you affected by COVID and other health issues.

Lucas (4) has been all remote this week because there are so many staff quarantined, they do not have the staffing to open.  I hope things get better by Monday.

Chris had to have a filling put in today.  He took it like a champ...even the Novocain!  

I get my first dose of the COVID vaccine on Saturday!!  So sad...the last two exciting things that have happened in the past 48 hours have been looking forward to a shot and a new mini fridge in my office.  This pandemic really needs to end!

Well back to Amazon...Charlie's 3rd birthday is on Saturday and I have no clue what to get him.

Have a nice night!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I just got news I was hoping not to hear. The son of one of our therapists has been diagnosed with Hodgkin’s Lymphoma. He’s 22 years old.  I just did a quick search and it looks like this is very treatable especially when detected early. I know Amy is worried, but also relieved to finally have a diagnosis so they can move forward.
> 
> 
> I was on hold almost an hour just to get through to a representative, and then it took her over an hour to work on my problem. Hopefully it will get resolved this time. It’s the third time I’ve called about the same problem.
> 
> Good question about the flu vaccine. I already got one weeks ago. I’ll try to remember to ask when I get my Covid vaccine tomorrow.



Best wishes to the young man Charade.....I hope it is indeed treatable and he makes a full recovery. And yes, having a diagnosis is always a positive in moving forward.

Oh that is soul destroying.....waiting for someone to answer is frustrating to say the least. 

Good luck with the jab today........





keishashadow said:


> Soon
> 
> I ordered the mr ‘the child’ magicband that finally was received. Just ordered a DVC 30th anniversary tshirt, up to this point the newer logos were ugly imo. Also, grabbed the Tackiest all over Stitch hoodie.
> 
> Best of luck to that young man!
> 
> That sounds a bit Too much like worK




It does doesn`t it. I had to read one of his books when I was doing my English Lit degree......I can say I read it, not sure about enjoying it though. She wants to choose rather appropriately, The Idiot.

Would love to see a tacky stitch hoodie........lol......





Lynne G said:


> Good thoughts to that guy, Charade.  At least now they have a plan to help him.  I hate being on hold.
> 
> Eh, like a sad movie, do not like to read a sad book either. If it takes too long to get into the story, not a fan of that book anymore, and would have trouble finishing it. Hope a better choice for all, Schumi.
> 
> And so, with 4 adults in the house, not much leftovers, if at all.  Dinner was late, as all snacked the afternoon away.  Had to get gas and go to lawn stock store, to buy some parts to our fence.  While we replaced most of the panels over the summer, the swing door is kinda wonky, and worn out.  So new hardware and wood bought.  Since the next two days will be dry, and the warmest we will have had lately, 50’s, we will replace either tomorrow or Friday.  Our weather will be a stretch of 10 days of dry until Friday night. Then the temps will drop 10 degrees and rain and snow showers in the overnight and to end Saturday morning.  Fine with me, will enjoy my off day Friday, and no need to go out on a Friday night.  Well, kids may ask for pizza or other for dinner.  So, may do a food pick up Friday night.  Or, they will do that food run.



lol...yes, something lighter would be nice, I know all the other ladies want a bit of light reading. The rules have always been if four veto, they have to choose something else, so I think this may get a veto......

Sounds like some colder weather heading your way Lynne.....our promised snow has not transpired......rain, we have cold rain. 





KStarfish82 said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> Taking a break from school work to say hello.  I quickly skimmed the last few pages and I am so sorry to see some of you affected by COVID and other health issues.
> 
> Lucas (4) has been all remote this week because there are so many staff quarantined, they do not have the staffing to open.  I hope things get better by Monday.
> 
> Chris had to have a filling put in today.  He took it like a champ...even the Novocain!
> 
> I get my first dose of the COVID vaccine on Saturday!!  So sad...the last two exciting things that have happened in the past 48 hours have been looking forward to a shot and a new mini fridge in my office.  This pandemic really needs to end!
> 
> Well back to Amazon...Charlie's 3rd birthday is on Saturday and I have no clue what to get him.
> 
> Have a nice night!



Glad to hear you got the vaccine and bless little Chris with a filling.  And happy new office fridge........and a happy birthday to Charlie on Saturday....hope it`s a lovely day for him........






I want to wish my wonderful son Kyle a very happy Birthday today..........it honestly doesn`t seem 5 minutes since I had him and he has turned into an adult that we are so incredibly proud of and adore every second spent with him. 

He has the best of both of us I think and we couldn`t love him more......like all parents of course. I always call him my proudest achievement and he really is....❤

I think lots of chocolate cake will be enjoyed today by him today.......




























​And a very  to Julie`s daughter........hope she has a lovely day too.





Rain here this morning.......expecting our grocery delivery in a couple of hours, and only one item not available which is alright, we can do without it. As long as most items are there I`m ok with that. 

Hope everyone has a fabulous Thursday..........


----------



## Realfoodfans

Happy birthday to Kyle Carole and thank you for Em’s birthday wishes.  Goodness how can I have a 40 year old!  So far cake, balloons and flowers have been delivered and apparently more to come as of course no visitors.  Party tea for the children later.

Charade sending prayers and positive thoughts for that young man and his family.  

I am definitely improving but unfortunately passed out yesterday afternoon.  Blood pressure must have dropped very quickly.  I had a few dizzy spells through the day and then was doing laundry and next thing was on the floor.  So today more coffee, more water and being careful.

Our snow has not arrived but freezing rain.

Just seen in the news LA a massive surge in cases and surrounding area and Disneyland being used as a centre.

So all jobs done and now lamps and candles lit as so gloomy here and L is doing lessons in the kitchen so we are going to sit in the living room and find something to watch for a while.

Thursday already nearly another week done x


----------



## Lynne G

Birthdays!   Woot!

Happy Birthday to Em!

Happy Birthday to Kyle!

May you both have a great birthday. Woot, for lots of presents, tea party and chocolate cake! Yay!

Oh no Julie, so sorry to hear you passed out yesterday. I am glad you were not hurt when you fell. Sending lots of well wishes mummy dust. Take it easy. Recovery should take longer than you think, sometimes. Hope you enjoyed that cup of coffee. And give Louie a pet for me. Hope Louie is resting near you, and you are relaxing before some lunch.



Ah yes, and part of good health includes keeping hydrated. Fitting it is a Thirsty Thursday.

Doing my part.  30F degrees out, and hot tea is in my cup.  That not having to take my breakfast with me, can wander into the kitchen.  Yep, time for some food.  

So homies:


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I am up way too early. I don't know what I was thinking when I scheduled the vaccine for 8:15 this morning.



keishashadow said:


> I ordered the mr ‘the child’ magicband that finally was received. Just ordered a DVC 30th anniversary tshirt, up to this point the newer logos were ugly imo. Also, grabbed the Tackiest all over Stitch hoodie.


We are all going MCU themed with our magic bands. I have my eye on a "the child" shirt. I'm not sure when I will purchase it though. I am hoping to drop a few pounds before our vacation. I would love to see the Stitch hoodie.



KStarfish82 said:


> I get my first dose of the COVID vaccine on Saturday!! So sad...the last two exciting things that have happened in the past 48 hours have been looking forward to a shot and a new mini fridge in my office. This pandemic really needs to end!


 I will join you in having a sad life. I am actually looking forward to runni


schumigirl said:


> I want to wish my wonderful son Kyle a very happy Birthday today..


Happy birthday Kyle!

Is that cake picture the cake you made for him?



Realfoodfans said:


> I am definitely improving but unfortunately passed out yesterday afternoon. Blood pressure must have dropped very quickly. I had a few dizzy spells through the day and then was doing laundry and next thing was on the floor. So today more coffee, more water and being careful.


 Please take care. Sending more well wishes your way. 

Time for some breakfast.


----------



## Charade67

Just got the first dose of the vaccine. They are having us sit in a waiting area for 15 minutes after the shot. I guess that’s to make sure we don’t have any immediate reactions.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope no reactions, Charade. Fast, nice.  Based on what my county said who could get now, I am not any of the types.  So, will be awhile before offered to me.  DH is on a list, so I guess he will be the first of us. 

Kfish, glad to see ya back. Yeah back to school time. Most here are still teaching virtually. Hope you do get that little refrigerator. Hugs, a house full and teaching.

Breakfast over, laptop keeps tossing itself off the connection to my network.  Grr. Seems it has done this third morning if it happening. May put a help ticket to my IT people if it dies it next week.


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family  









schumigirl said:


> Depressing news here lockdown may be extended



Sorry to hear that. Last year was hard now this year is starting out rough too. The new strain of Covid is not helping the situation either.




schumigirl said:


> I love a nap in winter,



I really enjoy a good nap on a dark and dreary day.




schumigirl said:


> And yes, hope it heats up a bit for you now you`re back. It has looked a little cool. I hope everyone in your family are doing well......



 Good morning Schumi we are all well thank you. Hope everyone is well in your family.

It’s good to be back in Florida. Sadly we have had more cool and sunless days since we got here, but things look a little brighter this morning.



Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Robo. Glad to hear you made it down safely. Has been cool in some parts of Fla lately. Yep, tea is good. Hope you are enjoying some coffee in the HHN mug.



Yes, it has  been cooler here. Lots of cloud cover too past few days. Even if it’s in the low 60’s if the sun is full out it is very warm. Without the sun it is cooler at that temp for sure.




keishashadow said:


> Yes. Felt bad for her tho. They hit a deer yesterday on way to day 2 of the meet, windshield bad enough they wound up picking it out of her hair. She saw the deer die in ugly fashion.



So sorry to hear about the accident. Glad to hear your daughter in law and granddaughter are ok. Getting grandma hugs and care for the week will help her a lot for sure.




macraven said:


> Robo, bet you are glad to be out of the car... such a long drive for you for your destination.
> No more snow for you!



Hey Mac  ......I don’t mind road trips, but was glad for sure to get here and thankful no issues along the way.

No snow is a big bonus.

Hope you and your family are well.



keishashadow said:


> An entire department at the mr’s work is shut down due to infection. Feel bad for the office peeps who have been sent out onto the floor & have been told “to make steel”



Wow....that is rough for everyone when it’s spreads through a plant like that.




Monykalyn said:


> Then yesterday afternoon oldest Alysa called in tears- had been having severe stomach pain for 3 hours at that point. Finally talked her into at least scheduling a telehealth visit - but she waited until AFTER her lab she was teaching! Short version- she ended up with a laparoscopic appendectomy last night, Due to time difference it was 2 am here before we heard she was out of surgery and ok. She didn’t get released until an hour ago as she was nauseated with food and her blood pressure wouldn’t stay up in good enough range for them to be comfortable releasing her



Sorry to hear of your daughters emergency surgery. Sending lot of prayers and good wishes for her that she heals quickly.




Realfoodfans said:


> DS to check for me at the sorting office and of course there was a stack of mail including the two cards. He doesn’t know why it’s not come out but he dropped it off for me. Just happy to have them.



Glad to hear you have your mail. Our mail system has been a mess since before Thanksgiving.




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> the low energy was very bad as was my temp and the bone crushing aches, my oxygen levels were low temp was high but Dr still said if I can breathe then I’m not to go to hospital, I regularly sleep on my side and stomach and that was one thing they wanted me to be sure to do, I had shortness of breath but I feel that was along the lines of severe exhaustion, couldn’t hardly go to the restroom without feeling winded, I had 5 days that are just a haze to me, I lost 21 lbs along with taste and smell but that has come back for the most part, I’m pretty sure I’m putting some of the weight back on but not much.



Sorry to hear you and your family have been ill with Covid. It also sounds like you had just about every bad symptom. Glad to hear you are on the mend. Sending continued get well wishes to you and your family.




Charade67 said:


> I just got news I was hoping not to hear. The son of one of our therapists has been diagnosed with Hodgkin’s Lymphoma. He’s 22 years old. I just did a quick search and it looks like this is very treatable especially when detected early. I know Amy is worried, but also relieved to finally have a diagnosis so they can move forward.



They are able to treat various forms of cancers better now with all the new treatments available. Wishing him well and sending lots of prayers his way.



KStarfish82 said:


> Taking a break from school work to say hello. I quickly skimmed the last few pages and I am so sorry to see some of you affected by COVID and other health issues.



Thank you for all you are doing for your students. Teachers are awesome.




KStarfish82 said:


> Well back to Amazon...Charlie's 3rd birthday is on Saturday and I have no clue what to get him.



Happy early birthday to your little Charlie.






Realfoodfans said:


> Em’s birthday wishes. Goodness how can I have a 40 year old! So far cake, balloons and flowers have been delivered and apparently more to come as of course no visitors. Party tea for the children later.



Happy Birthday to Em






Realfoodfans said:


> I am definitely improving but unfortunately passed out yesterday afternoon. Blood pressure must have dropped very quickly. I had a few dizzy spells through the day and then was doing laundry and next thing was on the floor. So today more coffee, more water and being careful.



I hope you feel better soon. If you have anymore dizziness I would let the doc know. Since the dizzy spell foreshadowed you passing out make sure to sit down if you feel it coming on again. If outside get to the ground and sit. Sadly head injuries from the fall when passing out are dangerous. I increased fluid intake will help if your volume depleted.

Happy birthday to Schumi’s son Kyle





Well the sun is peeking out a little today. Having my coffee this morning looking at the palm trees in the back yard. We are only supposed to get up to 64 today. Weather is predicted to be up and down it appears for a little while.

Have noticed some people here being less cautious of required precautions. I go to store very early in the morning as few are out at that time. I noticed a few people in the store with no masks and employees not enforcing it even though it is posted on the door that masks are required.

Florida has started a system that if you download some kind of vaccine  alert app to your phone they will send out a message that they have a certain amount of the vaccine available on a certain date and you can go online and try and get a spot for the vaccine according to neighbors........you have to be over the age of 65 and a Florida resident. They are allowing Canadians who own homes here to get it too.

Sadly none of the neighbors have been able to actually get one of the coveted spots for the vaccine. They said when they log on at the required time they can not get past the calendar stage and they are locked out.

The neighbor down the street said this last alert said they had 5,000 vaccines to give and were gong to do it at the fair grounds.  That is crazy. Why would you even try and get that many people together. They just need to send these vaccines out to hospitals to set up contained drive through areas to administer the vaccines to people in their car. Put your arm out the window and the Nurses in full PPE can inject you and off you go.

I’am not over 65 and honestly I’am not all to quick to want to roll my sleeve for this vaccine just yet.

Frontline healthcare workers, the aged and those that have at risk health issues should be first in line to receive it if they want it.

Well just like that the cloud cover has moved off the sun is shinning and the sky is blue.

I’am going out in the yard for a little while.


Have a great Thursday everyone.


----------



## Sue M

Monica oh no!  Sorry to hear about Alysa. Silly girl for waiting. She’s lucky they didn’t burst. Glad she’s ok now. What an ordeal. 
Did you like Anjitos?  We ate there last year and couldn’t understand what all the fuss was about for that place. We love Mexican food but didn’t like theirs. 
We loved the Italian place!   Poor dog, glad he’s better!  

Bobbie things seem to be moving right along for you!  

Robo glad to hear you made it down ok. I don’t think I could drive thru the night. Afraid I’d fall asleep at the wheel.  

Ack!  All this talk about deers!  Scary to hit one, they really can cause so much damage.  And I know I’d be traumatized!  My daughter (youngest) was driving to the interior during rutting season and a male ran out and tried ramming her car!  Left a big dent in fender above wheel well. 

DisneyLife so jealous of your trip and stay at YC. We haven’t been since new rooms. I hear they’re nice.  Out of the Epcot resorts YC is our fav.  We have CBR booked for Aug, I want to try Skyliner but thinking about changing to YC.  Or maybe a split stay. 

Charade wow!  Caspian is lucky he didn’t hurt himself with crashing into window!  Yay for getting vaccinated!   

Schumi I’ve not heard of Sweet potato casserole with cream cheese?  But sounds interesting.  I make one during the holidays with pineapple and a crumb topping similar to what you’d put on pie.  The original family recipe called for toasted marshmallow topping but husband hates marshmallow s so .....

Mac we’re months away from lawn mowing here!  And the ground is super saturated from all the non stop rain. 

Lynn, good plan having a house in Florida and keeping your home. Best of both worlds.  I could have kept my moms condo in Ft Lauderdale for a second home, but husband hates Florida, too hot and humid for him.  I tried to explain that winter isn’t bad but I made the mistake of bringing him once in summer and that was it for him!  I’ll never get him back!  Plus owning in a different country for us is a little tricky.  And I’d prefer not to have to deal with IRS! Lol.  I think if I ever could talk himself into a winter in Florida I’d prefer to just rent a place for a month or 2. 

Well the rain finally stopped for a few days. Big wind storm 2 nights ago. Blew away all the rain. Looks like Washington state got the wind too.  Thankfully my area didn’t loose power but lots of areas did, trees down etc. 
Yesterday was breezy but sunny. Youngest has the week off work so we met up for a walk along the Fraser River.  The river was really running fast. And high from all the rain. We had to take separate cars due to Covid regulations . Can’t ride in car with people from different households.  We had a lovely morning. 
Today is supposed to be sunny too.  May take a walk around the inlet. Make the most of the sun, by the weekend we’re back to the regular scheduled program. 

Almost caught up. Not quite.


----------



## keishashadow

One day closer to putting this week to bed, yea!

Carole - you done good . Hope your boy has a lovely day




Realfoodfans said:


> Just seen in the news LA a massive surge in cases and surrounding area and Disneyland being used as a centre.


Their south parking lot, a safe distance removed from actual park area.

They’ve been in absolute dire straights for quite some time. The projections came to fruition, still so sad to see.  My youngest DS works in medical field, the hospitals he deals with there, especially in LA area (Anaheim & Santa Anna especially) are being described as war zones by his field reps.

Happy BD to your DD.  A tea sounds charming.

might want to check with your dr, caffeine usually something you are told to avoid when experiencing fainting symptoms.



Charade67 said:


> I would love to see the Stitch hoodie.


Ok, you guys asked for it . I mean, come on...stitch and pineapples & with discounts almost 2/3rds off...couldn’t resist LOL.  Bonus points I can wear in parks to embarrass my family = priceless



Curious, sounds Iike your vaccine (you, go girl!) was given outside of work.  What system are they using there...drugstore or clinic of some sort?


Robo56 said:


> Florida has started a system that if you download some kind of vaccine alert app to your phone they will send out a message that they have a certain amount of the vaccine available on a certain date and you can go online and try and get a spot for the vaccine according to neighbors........you have to be over the age of 65 and a Florida resident. They are allowing Canadians who own homes here to get it too.


At least they have some sort of system on paper.  Better than many other places that are still tossing darts at the wall.  It’s a shame that so many people are scared & frustrated, there & elsewhere, trying to secure it.  Truly, it will be a life or death situation for many with co-morbidity issues.

With all respect, It does surprise me to hear of those, especially health care workers, that aren’t fully on board.  Of course, most lay people don’t have the same shared experience(s) to draw upon when forming their decisions.  I don’t even want to think about the horrors our health care providers have seen

Luckily, we all still have the right to choose what goes into our bodies.  On a positive note, perhaps, via those declining; it will allow those who want to partake to get their vacccine sooner.  Here’s to a happy every after to us all.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Happy birthday to Kyle Carole and thank you for Em’s birthday wishes.
> 
> Charade sending prayers and positive thoughts for that young man and his family.
> 
> I am definitely improving but unfortunately passed out yesterday afternoon.  Blood pressure must have dropped very quickly.  I had a few dizzy spells through the day and then was doing laundry and next thing was on the floor.  So today more coffee, more water and being careful.



Thank you for the birthday wishes.....hope you all have a lovely day. 




Lynne G said:


> Birthdays!   Woot!
> 
> Happy Birthday to Em!
> 
> Happy Birthday to Kyle!
> 
> May you both have a great birthday. Woot, for lots of presents, tea party and chocolate cake! Yay!




Thanks Lynne.....yes they`ll enjoy lots of chocolate cake today......that`s what Kyle had for lunch.....




Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I am up way too early. I don't know what I was thinking when I scheduled the vaccine for 8:15 this morning.
> 
> We are all going MCU themed with our magic bands. I have my eye on a "the child" shirt. I'm not sure when I will purchase it though. I am hoping to drop a few pounds before our vacation. I would love to see the Stitch hoodie.
> 
> I will join you in having a sad life. I am actually looking forward to runni
> 
> Happy birthday Kyle!
> 
> Is that cake picture the cake you made for him?
> 
> Please take care. Sending more well wishes your way.
> 
> Time for some breakfast.



Thanks Charade......no, that`s a Google picture.....my flourless chocolate cakes are quite flat, about 2 inches high and very dense....like pure ganache........

Hope you feel ok after the vaccine. 




Robo56 said:


> Good morning Sans family
> 
> 
> I really enjoy a good nap on a dark and dreary day.
> 
> Good morning Schumi we are all well thank you. Hope everyone is well in your family.
> 
> It’s good to be back in Florida. Sadly we have had more cool and sunless days since we got here, but things look a little brighter this morning.
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to Schumi’s son Kyle
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 550100
> 
> View attachment 550103
> 
> Well the sun is peeking out a little today. Having my coffee this morning looking at the palm trees in the back yard. We are only supposed to get up to 64 today. Weather is predicted to be up and down it appears for a little while.
> 
> Have noticed some people here being less cautious of required precautions. I go to store very early in the morning as few are out at that time. I noticed a few people in the store with no masks and employees not enforcing it even though it is posted on the door that masks are required.
> 
> Florida has started a system that if you download some kind of vaccine  alert app to your phone they will send out a message that they have a certain amount of the vaccine available on a certain date and you can go online and try and get a spot for the vaccine according to neighbors........you have to be over the age of 65 and a Florida resident. They are allowing Canadians who own homes here to get it too.
> 
> Sadly none of the neighbors have been able to actually get one of the coveted spots for the vaccine. They said when they log on at the required time they can not get past the calendar stage and they are locked out.
> 
> The neighbor down the street said this last alert said they had 5,000 vaccines to give and were gong to do it at the fair grounds.  That is crazy. Why would you even try and get that many people together. They just need to send these vaccines out to hospitals to set up contained drive through areas to administer the vaccines to people in their car. Put your arm out the window and the Nurses in full PPE can inject you and off you go.
> 
> I’am not over 65 and honestly I’am not all to quick to want to roll my sleeve for this vaccine just yet.
> 
> Frontline healthcare workers, the aged and those that have at risk health issues should be first in line to receive it if they want it.
> 
> Well just like that the cloud cover has moved off the sun is shinning and the sky is blue.
> 
> I’am going out in the yard for a little while.
> 
> 
> Have a great Thursday everyone.




Thanks Robo......for the good wishes and birthday wishes too.....we`re all doing good thanks. Hope you are too.....yes, glad you`re back in Florida, you`ll be in the warmer weather before you know it. 





Sue M said:


> Schumi I’ve not heard of Sweet potato casserole with cream cheese?  But sounds interesting.  I make one during the holidays with pineapple and a crumb topping similar to what you’d put on pie.  The original family recipe called for toasted marshmallow topping but husband hates marshmallow s so .....
> 
> Well the rain finally stopped for a few days. Big wind storm 2 nights ago. Blew away all the rain. Looks like Washington state got the wind too.  Thankfully my area didn’t loose power but lots of areas did, trees down etc.
> Yesterday was breezy but sunny. Youngest has the week off work so we met up for a walk along the Fraser River.  The river was really running fast. And high from all the rain. We had to take separate cars due to Covid regulations . Can’t ride in car with people from different households.  We had a lovely morning.
> Today is supposed to be sunny too.  May take a walk around the inlet. Make the most of the sun, by the weekend we’re back to the regular scheduled program.
> 
> Almost caught up. Not quite.



Two separate dishes Sue, It was a sweet potato casserole and a different side of jalapenos stuffed with cream cheese......delicious and very spicy. 

We`ve had so much rain here too. Our land is completely saturated and goodness knows when it`ll dry out. Mowing will be months away yet.......





keishashadow said:


> One day closer to putting this week to bed, yea!
> 
> Carole - you done good . Hope your boy has a lovely day
> View attachment 550118
> 
> 
> Their south parking lot, a safe distance removed from actual park area.
> 
> They’ve been in absolute dire straights for quite some time. The projections came to fruition, still so sad to see.  My youngest DS works in medical field, the hospitals he deals with there, especially in LA area (Anaheim & Santa Anna especially) are being described as war zones by his field reps.
> 
> Happy BD to your DD.  A tea sounds charming.
> 
> might want to check with your dr, caffeine usually something you are told to avoid when experiencing fainting symptoms.
> 
> 
> Ok, you guys asked for it . I mean, come on...stitch and pineapples & with discounts almost 2/3rds off...couldn’t resist LOL.  Bonus points I can wear in parks to embarrass my family = priceless
> 
> 
> View attachment 550120
> Curious, sounds Iike your vaccine (you, go girl!) was given outside of work.  What system are they using there...drugstore or clinic of some sort?
> 
> At least they have some sort of system on paper.  Better than many other places that are still tossing darts at the wall.  It’s a shame that so many people are scared & frustrated, there & elsewhere, trying to secure it.  Truly, it will be a life or death situation for many with co-morbidity issues.
> 
> With all respect, It does surprise me to hear of those, especially health care workers, that aren’t fully on board.  Of course, most lay people don’t have the same shared experience(s) to draw upon when forming their decisions.  I don’t even want to think about the horrors our health care providers have seen
> 
> Luckily, we all still have the right to choose what goes into our bodies.  On a positive note, perhaps, via those declining; it will allow those who want to partake to get their vacccine sooner.  Here’s to a happy every after to us all.



Aww thanks Keisha......yep, we`re very lucky with our boy 

I think that`s cute......and it`ll keep you warm for sure, looks very cosy. 

Yes, so much positivity about the vaccines all round and Johnson & Johnson one shot vaccine looks to be almost ready for approval.....the more the merrier....they can jab me anytime they like. 




Dull day all round here weather wise.......it`s been raining all day non stop and although it`s supposed to be freezing, doesn`t feel too bad. I dropped off some cake to the farm next to us.....carefully......left it in their porch and she came out as I headed away from the house. She had left me two jars of her marmalade and some lemon curd.....lush!! 

But, apart from a birthday to celebrate today.......

I booked our Nov/Dec flights today  Called Virgin and got one of the more helpful members of staff......so our deferred flights from December 2020 have been rebooked. Premium both ways again and the seats we like with no-one behind us.

Now to hope we get to take them........lol........we have three trips booked this year so far. Although we do think May might not happen again, but we keep our fingers crossed anyway. September we`re more positive for and now December......I`ve been so keen to get the flights booked and they`ve been released now a couple of days. 

Steaks coming up later after he opens his cards and gifts.......missing going out for dinner for sure tonight but Tom will cook us up a lovely meal. 

Hope everyone`s having a lovely Thursday........


----------



## Sue M

Still catching up. Happy birthday to EM and Kyle!

DisneyLife just read about Covid in your family and you. Glad to h ear you’re getting better. Was this after your WDW trip?  

Charade sorry to hear about your therapists son. Hopefully he does well  with treatment. 

Realfoods glad to hear you’re improving.  But passing out is scary. Do you know why?  Could it be a low in your blood sugar?  And a fun birthday celebration for Em!  Happy birthday to her. 
I was reading about using DL for vaccine centre!  Already on Disney boards people are joking about getting vaccine by a pirate while riding Pirates of the Caribbean lol. I feel so sorry for Anaheim and all those small Independant hotels, and business that depend on tourism from DL.  I hope my fav hotel survives. 

Keisha love the hoodie!  Bonus points for embarrassing family- priceless lol! I can’t recall do you live in LA?  Or your son?  Sadly California is not doing well. My travel buddy lives in LA and a cousin. It sounds really scary. Florida not good either. Both my cousins are recovering from Covid. 

Robo glad you’re enjoying some sunshine today. Canada has an app with Covid alerts too, but for whatever reason my province hasn’t opted into it. I don’t know how well it works, but relies on people reporting if they have symptoms. 

Schumi yay for booking flights!  I keep looking on Alaska, our preferred airline for travel from our pacific NW area but afraid to pull the trigger for our August trip. I am not sure yet what August regulations will look like and if our border will be open. If we still have to quarantine upon return home then we won’t be able to go. My daughter can’t take an extra 2 weeks off work to quarantine.  I’m cautiously optimistic that by August we will be vaccinated and no quarantine but who knows.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Robo thank you.  I am aware when the dizziness is coming in and always get to a chair or the floor.  Only once didn’t and that wasn’t a good outcome! Keisha I have had tests and seen cardiologists and  they don’t want to put me on medication as at the time felt stress and low blood pressure connected so I try to manage it.  Last advice was add salt, drink couple of coffees and lots of water.  However if it continues I will go back for further check ups. 

Thank you all for Emma’s birthday wishes.  Think we did the best we could in a lockdown.  Don’t often buy celebration cakes but this lady was recommended and I just thought it would be a surprise and it is a lovely moist cake.

Party tea was enjoyed by us all and glad to say Em said it was a nice surprise.

Really looking forward to weekend but one more early get up first tomorrow. Will have a drive to the farm shop tomorrow and drop some cake off at DS and DIL.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Yes, so much positivity about the vaccines all round and Johnson & Johnson one shot vaccine looks to be almost ready for approval.....the more the merrier....they can jab me anytime they like.


Absolutely!  One shot only may just convince more to partake

Just saw on tv now london mayor states one in 30 people infected thus far.  Yikes.  Problem with letting virus run wild/herd immunity is that much worse variant can form that spreads quicker & might not respond to existing vaccine    Seriously, we didn’t have enough on our plates? Gee whiz




schumigirl said:


> booked our Nov/Dec flights today  Called Virgin and got one of the more helpful members of staff......so our deferred flights from December 2020 have been rebooked. Premium both ways again and the seats we like with no-one behind us.


Yea!  Does that mean you got to use your credits from previously cancelled flights.


schumigirl said:


> Steaks coming up later after he opens his cards and gifts.......missing going out for dinner for sure tonight but Tom will cook us up a lovely meal.


I bet tom makes a mean steak 


Sue M said:


> Keisha love the hoodie! Bonus points for embarrassing family- priceless lol! I can’t recall do you live in LA? Or your son? Sadly California is not doing well. My travel buddy lives in LA and a cousin. It sounds really scary. Florida not good either. Both my cousins are recovering from Covid.


I try to keep family on their toes .  No, i live in burbs of pittsburgh, kiddo works for an international company. LA to Phoenix territory is his baby re sales & coordination of direct delivery to clients.


Realfoodfans said:


> Keisha I have had tests and seen cardiologists and they don’t want to put me on medication as at the time felt stress and low blood pressure connected so I try to manage it. Last advice was add salt, drink couple of coffees and lots of water. However if it continues I will go back for further check ups.


Interesting, I’m sure your doctors have you on the proper path.  Just so scary to black out, especially as you could hit your noggin on the way down.  That truly is a lovely cake.  Taking notes as to the decorating, may try to replicate.  Appears a ganache over the top. Did it taste as good as it looked?


----------



## Realfoodfans

Keisha the cake tastes really good!  Very moist too.  I have made drip cakes in the past though not as neat as this!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Sue M said:


> Still catching up. Happy birthday to EM and Kyle!
> 
> DisneyLife just read about Covid in your family and you. Glad to h ear you’re getting better. Was this after your WDW trip?
> 
> Charade sorry to hear about your therapists son. Hopefully he does well  with treatment.
> 
> Realfoods glad to hear you’re improving.  But passing out is scary. Do you know why?  Could it be a low in your blood sugar?  And a fun birthday celebration for Em!  Happy birthday to her.
> I was reading about using DL for vaccine centre!  Already on Disney boards people are joking about getting vaccine by a pirate while riding Pirates of the Caribbean lol. I feel so sorry for Anaheim and all those small Independant hotels, and business that depend on tourism from DL.  I hope my fav hotel survives.
> 
> Keisha love the hoodie!  Bonus points for embarrassing family- priceless lol! I can’t recall do you live in LA?  Or your son?  Sadly California is not doing well. My travel buddy lives in LA and a cousin. It sounds really scary. Florida not good either. Both my cousins are recovering from Covid.
> 
> Robo glad you’re enjoying some sunshine today. Canada has an app with Covid alerts too, but for whatever reason my province hasn’t opted into it. I don’t know how well it works, but relies on people reporting if they have symptoms.
> 
> Schumi yay for booking flights!  I keep looking on Alaska, our preferred airline for travel from our pacific NW area but afraid to pull the trigger for our August trip. I am not sure yet what August regulations will look like and if our border will be open. If we still have to quarantine upon return home then we won’t be able to go. My daughter can’t take an extra 2 weeks off work to quarantine.  I’m cautiously optimistic that by August we will be vaccinated and no quarantine but who knows.



This was just after Thanksgiving early December it took me almost 2 weeks before I actually felt halfway normal, I got those dizzy spells also, and 2 1/2 before first negative test. So they say your supposed to have a period of natural immunity, either way we have been big on masks clean hands and still got it? 

Looks like a snowstorm back at home but should be out of the way by tomorrow and we get home Saturday so that’ll be fun to clean up, neighbor I text said would gladly have our driveway and walks cleared for us so that is very much appreciated. We’ll grill some nice steaks! Still will have everything else to do, I like having everything cleaned off.

The dog spa we take our dogs to have a newer camera system setup so we can check up on them, they have several huge play areas to socialize during the day I guess you could say but when they are in their kennel 12’x20’ for 2 it’s funny to watch Colt our male chocolate lab, 150 lbs of 9 year old puppy lol!!!

The Skyliner we really like, so convenient from here and we like all 3 of these here BW and YC/BC we would have been at BC but only villas are currently open.


----------



## keishashadow

Realfoodfans said:


> Keisha the cake tastes really good!  Very moist too.  I have made drip cakes in the past though not as neat as this!


Oh, i could never come close, not a pretty baker at all but I swing for the fences 

Was it a buttercream/whipped icing or fondant?  Applied so smoothly. I love watching the baking shows on the tube for new ideas.


----------



## Realfoodfans

keishashadow said:


> Oh, i could never come close, not a pretty baker at all but I swing for the fences
> 
> Was it a buttercream/whipped icing or fondant?  Applied so smoothly. I love watching the baking shows on the tube for new ideas.


No fondant used. Buttercream inside and the pink is buttercream and the drip is chocolate ganache x


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Still catching up. Happy birthday to EM and Kyle!
> 
> DisneyLife just read about Covid in your family and you. Glad to h ear you’re getting better. Was this after your WDW trip?
> 
> Charade sorry to hear about your therapists son. Hopefully he does well  with treatment.
> 
> Realfoods glad to hear you’re improving.  But passing out is scary. Do you know why?  Could it be a low in your blood sugar?  And a fun birthday celebration for Em!  Happy birthday to her.
> I was reading about using DL for vaccine centre!  Already on Disney boards people are joking about getting vaccine by a pirate while riding Pirates of the Caribbean lol. I feel so sorry for Anaheim and all those small Independant hotels, and business that depend on tourism from DL.  I hope my fav hotel survives.
> 
> Keisha love the hoodie!  Bonus points for embarrassing family- priceless lol! I can’t recall do you live in LA?  Or your son?  Sadly California is not doing well. My travel buddy lives in LA and a cousin. It sounds really scary. Florida not good either. Both my cousins are recovering from Covid.
> 
> Robo glad you’re enjoying some sunshine today. Canada has an app with Covid alerts too, but for whatever reason my province hasn’t opted into it. I don’t know how well it works, but relies on people reporting if they have symptoms.
> 
> Schumi yay for booking flights!  I keep looking on Alaska, our preferred airline for travel from our pacific NW area but afraid to pull the trigger for our August trip. I am not sure yet what August regulations will look like and if our border will be open. If we still have to quarantine upon return home then we won’t be able to go. My daughter can’t take an extra 2 weeks off work to quarantine.  I’m cautiously optimistic that by August we will be vaccinated and no quarantine but who knows.




I`m glad we don`t have to worry about quarantines and so on.....but hope you do get your August trip in place soon......






Realfoodfans said:


> Robo thank you.  I am aware when the dizziness is coming in and always get to a chair or the floor.  Only once didn’t and that wasn’t a good outcome! Keisha I have had tests and seen cardiologists and  they don’t want to put me on medication as at the time felt stress and low blood pressure connected so I try to manage it.  Last advice was add salt, drink couple of coffees and lots of water.  However if it continues I will go back for further check ups.
> 
> Thank you all for Emma’s birthday wishes.  Think we did the best we could in a lockdown.  Don’t often buy celebration cakes but this lady was recommended and I just thought it would be a surprise and it is a lovely moist cake.
> View attachment 550151
> Party tea was enjoyed by us all and glad to say Em said it was a nice surprise.
> 
> Really looking forward to weekend but one more early get up first tomorrow. Will have a drive to the farm shop tomorrow and drop some cake off at DS and DIL.




That is a beautiful cake......there are some very clever folks out there.....





keishashadow said:


> Absolutely!  One shot only may just convince more to partake
> 
> Just saw on tv now london mayor states one in 30 people infected thus far.  Yikes.  Problem with letting virus run wild/herd immunity is that much worse variant can form that spreads quicker & might not respond to existing vaccine    Seriously, we didn’t have enough on our plates? Gee whiz
> 
> 
> 
> Yea!  Does that mean you got to use your credits from previously cancelled flights.
> 
> I bet tom makes a mean steak
> 
> I try to keep family on their toes .  No, i live in burbs of pittsburgh, kiddo works for an international company. LA to Phoenix territory is his baby re sales & coordination of direct delivery to clients.
> 
> Interesting, I’m sure your doctors have you on the proper path.  Just so scary to black out, especially as you could hit your noggin on the way down.  That truly is a lovely cake.  Taking notes as to the decorating, may try to replicate.  Appears a ganache over the top. Did it taste as good as it looked?




Yes, one shot is good. If you`re not a fan of shots......yes, high numbers here....and new Brazilian strain causing concern now. 

He cooks the best steaks!! Medium rare for them and rare for me......perfect Aberdeen Angus all the way from Scotland......nothing better. 

Yes, as we deferred the flights as opposed to a refund, the cost goes toward the cost of the new flights....and again, they were cheaper this year so we do get quite a nice little refund just like September...win win......





Realfoodfans said:


> Keisha the cake tastes really good!  Very moist too.  I have made drip cakes in the past though not as neat as this!



I`ve never made a cake like that before.......friend does and they always look so pretty.



keishashadow said:


> Oh, i could never come close, not a pretty baker at all but I swing for the fences
> 
> Was it a buttercream/whipped icing or fondant?  Applied so smoothly. I love watching the baking shows on the tube for new ideas.



i don`t watch it, but you`d enjoy the Great British Bake Off........if you like cakes you`ll enjoy it. 




Anyone watching Bridgerton? Netflix drama......i wasn`t sure at first, it`s a raunchier Downton Abbey style of show. First episode I thought no, not for me, but the characters grew on us......just finished the first series, now have to patiently wait for season 2. 

Diet pepsi with some lemon tonight.......and more rain. But, been a lovely day all round.....


----------



## macraven

Just a quick drop in to say.........  to Kyle, Schumi's boy and to Em, Julie's girl today.

Hope all was a very happy event for all!


Love that all the  homies are able to check in and give us a heads up on how they are doing.


----------



## Charade67

Yay! The workday is over and I can relax for the weekend. I'm going to try again to take the cat in for a nail trip tomorrow. Wish me luck. 



Robo56 said:


> The neighbor down the street said this last alert said they had 5,000 vaccines to give and were gong to do it at the fair grounds. That is crazy.


 That seems like an odd place to give vaccinations.  



keishashadow said:


> Ok, you guys asked for it . I mean, come on...stitch and pineapples & with discounts almost 2/3rds off...couldn’t resist LOL. Bonus points I can wear in parks to embarrass my family = priceless


That's not as weird as I was expecting. 



keishashadow said:


> Curious, sounds Iike your vaccine (you, go girl!) was given outside of work. What system are they using there...drugstore or clinic of some sort?


Our vaccines are being given at the hospital. They are being given out in phases. We have to have an appointment and there is a number to call to schedule When I got to the hospital they had several stations set up to collect your information. Then we went to another room to get the actual shot. They had set up separate lines for  people getting the first shot and people getting the second. Then there was a socially distanced waiting area where we were asked to sit for 15 minutes after getting the shot. My appointment was at 8:15. I got there just after 8:00 and was out by 8:45. 



schumigirl said:


> Thanks Charade......no, that`s a Google picture.....my flourless chocolate cakes are quite flat, about 2 inches high and very dense....like pure ganache........
> 
> Hope you feel ok after the vaccine.


I was drooling over that picture. I am trying to cut back on sugar and carbs, but it isn't easy. 



Sue M said:


> I was reading about using DL for vaccine centre! Already on Disney boards people are joking about getting vaccine by a pirate while riding Pirates of the Caribbean lol. I feel so sorry for Anaheim and all those small Independant hotels, and business that depend on tourism from DL. I hope my fav hotel survives.


 DL seems like another weird place to get vaccinated. 
I keep getting emails from the motel where we stayed when we went to DL. They are desperate for business. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Don’t often buy celebration cakes but this lady was recommended and I just thought it would be a surprise and it is a lovely moist cake.


Gorgeous. Looks almost too good to eat. 

Trying to fight the urge to take a nap. I have to get up fairly early tomorrow to medicate the cat before his appointment. I hope he takes the medication this time.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Just a quick drop in to say.........  to Kyle, Schumi's boy and to Em, Julie's girl today.
> 
> Hope all was a very happy event for all!
> 
> 
> Love that all the  homies are able to check in and give us a heads up on how they are doing.




Thanks mac......  




Charade67 said:


> Yay! The workday is over and I can relax for the weekend. I'm going to try again to take the cat in for a nail trip tomorrow. Wish me luck.
> 
> That seems like an odd place to give vaccinations.
> 
> That's not as weird as I was expecting.
> 
> Our vaccines are being given at the hospital. They are being given out in phases. We have to have an appointment and there is a number to call to schedule When I got to the hospital they had several stations set up to collect your information. Then we went to another room to get the actual shot. They had set up separate lines for  people getting the first shot and people getting the second. Then there was a socially distanced waiting area where we were asked to sit for 15 minutes after getting the shot. My appointment was at 8:15. I got there just after 8:00 and was out by 8:45.
> 
> I was drooling over that picture. I am trying to cut back on sugar and carbs, but it isn't easy.
> 
> DL seems like another weird place to get vaccinated.
> I keep getting emails from the motel where we stayed when we went to DL. They are desperate for business.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous. Looks almost too good to eat.
> 
> Trying to fight the urge to take a nap. I have to get up fairly early tomorrow to medicate the cat before his appointment. I hope he takes the medication this time.




It`s hard not to nap when you feel like it though.......

yes, even I thought that cake looked good, even though I hate chocolate cake....oh good luck with the cat......




Starting to watch Hunt for a Serial Killer....on Netflix about the hunt for Richard Ramirez. It`s not so much about him as the manhunt for him. Will be interesting. 

Always enjoy a documentary show. 

And yes, we are going to be reading The Idiot by Dostoevsky. Joy. Only three vetoed it. No one ever picks a good old Jackie Collins.......They`re always entertaining and funny......


----------



## Sue M

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> This was just after Thanksgiving early December it took me almost 2 weeks before I actually felt halfway normal, I got those dizzy spells also, and 2 1/2 before first negative test. So they say your supposed to have a period of natural immunity, either way we have been big on masks clean hands and still got it?
> 
> Looks like a snowstorm back at home but should be out of the way by tomorrow and we get home Saturday so that’ll be fun to clean up, neighbor I text said would gladly have our driveway and walks cleared for us so that is very much appreciated. We’ll grill some nice steaks! Still will have everything else to do, I like having everything cleaned off.
> 
> The dog spa we take our dogs to have a newer camera system setup so we can check up on them, they have several huge play areas to socialize during the day I guess you could say but when they are in their kennel 12’x20’ for 2 it’s funny to watch Colt our male chocolate lab, 150 lbs of 9 year old puppy lol!!!
> 
> The Skyliner we really like, so convenient from here and we like all 3 of these here BW and YC/BC we would have been at BC but only villas are currently open.


Oh you’re still there!  So jealous. This is what I get for being behind, lol. Trying to catch up on a few days worth of posts and getting things mixed up!
I prefer YC to BC, because of balcony. At YC I know I’ll be getting one, and really enjoy using it, sitting outside for morning coffee, in evenings with a glass of wine.  One thing I miss about Universal resorts.


----------



## Sue M

Thanks Schumi. To make matters worse for me, the airline goes and gives me a 30% discount code that expires at end of the month. Ugh. What to do!  It’s getting more difficult to travel. Apparently I hear the US is now requiring negative Covid test to enter, and Canada is requiring neg test 72 hrs before coming home. Plus quarantine.  They really don’t want us traveling.  I am still holding out hope that these restrictions will lift by Aug, but who knows. 
Loved Bridgerton. I wasn’t too sure of it at first either, but it hooks you in. 

Charade, I’ve been getting emails from The Anaheim Hotel!  They’ve renovated the rooms and looks great. I can’t wait to return. Last time I went I asked for a ground floor room (they’re only 2 floors) and loved it. All those rooms have a large private patio with tall wooden fence.  I’ll ask for that again. 
I have to cut out sugar and restrict carbs due to diabetes diagnosis.  It’s do able. Choosing the right carbs, and I use erythritol/monk fruit blend (Lakanto) sweetener. It doesn’t have that yucky aftertaste.  Was hard at Universal though!  Looking at all those yummy treats.

Realfood wow that cake is georgous!  Almost too pretty to eat!  

KStar hi!  I’d wave but my icons still don’t seem to be working!

Simple supper tonight. Soup and grilled sandwiches.  We’ve had chili the past 2 days. Always better the 2nd night. Made in the Instant Pot.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Thanks Schumi. To make matters worse for me, the airline goes and gives me a 30% discount code that expires at end of the month. Ugh. What to do!  It’s getting more difficult to travel. Apparently I hear the US is now requiring negative Covid test to enter, and Canada is requiring neg test 72 hrs before coming home. Plus quarantine.  They really don’t want us traveling.  I am still holding out hope that these restrictions will lift by Aug, but who knows.
> Loved Bridgerton. I wasn’t too sure of it at first either, but it hooks you in.




Yes, at first I thought it was a joke show, almost a parody of Downton Abbey, but yes, we enjoyed it. 

I`d book if you can get a refund or defer your flights. It`s good to hear though they are putting so much thought into managing folks coming and going. The UK let folks come and go for far too long without any testing or regulations. 

It would be nice to have something to look forward to, but of course your daughter is limited, I forgot about that. Hopefully it will be better by then.


----------



## Lynne G

Funny, my kids prefer the decor of the YC more than the BC.  So, we have only stayed there.  Last time, we were at FQ.  Kids really don’t see any Disney in their trip wants, though if I could get a good price Disney cruise, they’d agree.  Haven’t seen good enough discounts from that line in years, but there is hope.  When we stay at Universal kids like PB the most.  But I think for the number of times we stayed, more nights were at RP.  Right now, no trips planned.  We may try for a holiday trip this year, but given SW usually puts airfare out for that time of year, towards May, have a bit of time to decide.  Much will be our thought as safely doing so.  Though with both kids done early May, if an AP rate and flights are still decent, hmmm.  

Beautiful cake, Julie. I enjoy seeing all cake decorating. I too like watching baking shows. While I do bake, for birthdays, I tend to buy cake.

Sue, I hope you get away in August. Yeah,been all over the news that any international arrival needs a test result. Unless a state does, there is no national requirement for domestic travel. 

Oh Schumi, oh well.  At least when book over, maybe next to pick will choose a lighter, happy book.  Woot to have flights for trips booked, with your choice seats.  I hope you go on them.  Yeah , number of new positives and available vaccine are a daily news here.  

Keisha, yeah embarrassing kids.  Haha, just ask little one.  Like the sweatshirt.  While I doubt little one would wear it, she does like Stitch.  She’s a mostly plain clothes kinda girl.  Hated the written sayings on shirts that was popular.  Loves a sweatshirt too.  

Ah yes, dinner time, and since all are already screen watching, no cries for dinner yet. Half thinking of ordering a pizza and dinner is served.  Though boneless wings sound good too.  Consensus needed, or at least three of us.  DH tends to go along with what kids usually ask for.  All tend to eat my selections, though picky eater consideration given, mostly.

Oh so dark out.  No plane to see in the dark sky. Clouds covering the sky.  But a shall I say warm, 59 degree afternoon.  

Had a nasty headache when I woke up. Took medicine, after I ate my breakfast. Had lunch, tummy did not like it, ick, and headache was still at it. Took more drugs, and promptly fell asleep after turning off the laptop. Feel a bit better now, just a little still hurting. Will take some more drugs when ready for bed, and so happy to have turned the alarm off. No reason to get up early tomorrow. Thankfully. A good night’s sleep will surely help.

Off to see the votes for dinner.


----------



## keishashadow

At the risk of over sharing...My dog has terrible gas. A relatively rare event. Those of u with pooches will share my pain   I’m literally trying to hide from him


schumigirl said:


> He cooks the best steaks!! Medium rare for them and rare for me......perfect Aberdeen Angus all the way from Scotland......nothing better.


Oh, I bet. That’s some fancy meat.  Not sure that’s a thing here now I was thrilled to grab strip steaks & bone in chicken breasts yesterday lol 


Charade67 said:


> Our vaccines are being given at the hospital. They are being given out in phases.


Sounds like they have their ducks in a row 


Sue M said:


> have to cut out sugar and restrict carbs due to diabetes diagnosis. It’s do able. Choosing the right carbs, and I use erythritol/monk fruit blend (Lakanto) sweetener. It doesn’t have that yucky aftertaste. Was hard at Universal though! Looking at all those yummy treats.


Aw is that something new?  Has to be a Sharp learning curve   Never heard of that sweetener. Most are downright nasty tasting  


schumigirl said:


> Yes, at first I thought it was a joke show, almost a parody of Downton Abbey, but yes, we enjoyed it.


I saw Print ad & laughed it off too. Then saw it reviewed on tv. Not my cuppa. Never sat thru A full episode of DA for that matter   Nor the crown, which even one of my DS watches faithfully. Figure some day I’ll be bored and give them both another go. 


Lynne G said:


> No reason to get up early tomorrow. Thankfully. A good night’s sleep will surely help.


No fun to be sick on off day. Rest up


----------



## Sue M

Schumi maybe I’ll give the Airline a call and see what the procedure is now. It was that you could cancel or change without penalty. And have a credit. 

 Lynne I hope your headache is better. Yup, being international I’ll have to get Covid tests entering US then again returning home. Plus the 14 day quarantine unless regulations loosen up by Aug. 

Keisha, relatively new. Last March received diagnosis. Had a lot of research to do!  So far I’m able to control my blood sugar with diet. Sometimes I wish doctor would just give me the pill so I don’t have to work so hard!  But the other part of me is glad I’m not on meds. 
I only found out about that sugar substitute when I became diabetic. Doing my research and was reading about it. My Costco carries it!  

I’ll leave the porch light on!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Oh Schumi, oh well.  At least when book over, maybe next to pick will choose a lighter, happy book.  Woot to have flights for trips booked, with your choice seats.  I hope you go on them.  Yeah , number of new positives and available vaccine are a daily news here.
> 
> Ah yes, dinner time, and since all are already screen watching, no cries for dinner yet. Half thinking of ordering a pizza and dinner is served.  Though boneless wings sound good too.  Consensus needed, or at least three of us.  DH tends to go along with what kids usually ask for.  All tend to eat my selections, though picky eater consideration given, mostly.
> 
> Oh so dark out.  No plane to see in the dark sky. Clouds covering the sky.  But a shall I say warm, 59 degree afternoon.
> 
> Had a nasty headache when I woke up. Took medicine, after I ate my breakfast. Had lunch, tummy did not like it, ick, and headache was still at it. Took more drugs, and promptly fell asleep after turning off the laptop. Feel a bit better now, just a little still hurting. Will take some more drugs when ready for bed, and so happy to have turned the alarm off. No reason to get up early tomorrow. Thankfully. A good night’s sleep will surely help.
> 
> Off to see the votes for dinner.




Hope you`re feeling better today Lynne, headaches are never fun. Yes, a good nights sleep is a cure all at times. 

Pizza or wings.....both sound good.





keishashadow said:


> At the risk of over sharing...My dog has terrible gas. A relatively rare event. Those of u with pooches will share my pain   I’m literally trying to hide from him
> 
> Oh, I bet. That’s some fancy meat.  Not sure that’s a thing here now I was thrilled to grab strip steaks & bone in chicken breasts yesterday lol
> 
> Sounds like they have their ducks in a row
> 
> Aw is that something new?  Has to be a Sharp learning curve   Never heard of that sweetener. Most are downright nasty tasting
> 
> I saw Print ad & laughed it off too. Then saw it reviewed on tv. Not my cuppa. Never sat thru A full episode of DA for that matter   Nor the crown, which even one of my DS watches faithfully. Figure some day I’ll be bored and give them both another go.
> 
> No fun to be sick on off day. Rest up



lol......one of the reasons we don`t have a dog......

Yep, Aberdeen Angus is the bomb. We do like our local beef, but much prefer Scottish and although we have to order it and have it delivered, it`s worth it. 

I never got into Downton Abbey.....some fabulous actors, but kind of bored me. The Crown I actively avoid, but this is kind of humorous so if you get past the first or second episode you maybe like it......

Hope doggies tummy is better today......lol......





Sue M said:


> Schumi maybe I’ll give the Airline a call and see what the procedure is now. It was that you could cancel or change without penalty. And have a credit.
> 
> Lynne I hope your headache is better. Yup, being international I’ll have to get Covid tests entering US then again returning home. Plus the 14 day quarantine unless regulations loosen up by Aug.
> 
> Keisha, relatively new. Last March received diagnosis. Had a lot of research to do!  So far I’m able to control my blood sugar with diet. Sometimes I wish doctor would just give me the pill so I don’t have to work so hard!  But the other part of me is glad I’m not on meds.
> I only found out about that sugar substitute when I became diabetic. Doing my research and was reading about it. My Costco carries it!
> 
> I’ll leave the porch light on!




Yes, always worth a call to find out what`s on offer, won`t do any harm. 

Under normal circumstances we can`t change a flight or cancel without a charge. Changes the way Americans do it regularly are not the way British airlines work....once you`re booked, you`re booked. You can change things for a charge though, but it`s limited. 




Friday........

Had such a good sleep last night, in saying that I always sleep well, unless it`s too hot.....

Going out this morning a walk along the beach. The woods are still too muddy depsite a frost this morning. Sea looks very calm. 

Possible snow again for next two days, but it`ll be rain more than anything. I have cousins over the other side of the country send me images of their snow.......we have nothing. 

I`m having spicy chicken stir fry tonight, others are having fish and chips from the chippie.....I may steal a chip or two.........

Time to look out hat and gloves again....it`s a little fresh outside today again. 


































Have a wonderful Friday ​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lynne hope you are feeling better?

Up early and got morning jobs done. As I wanted to go to the farm butcher I suggested we took Louie round a local mere on the way. Luckily took his portable shower as the ice was defrosting and by the time we were back to the car he was practically black!

Dropped of some of the birthday cake at DS & DIL on way back - hope it isn’t frozen in the box when they get home!

Freezing fog is drifting in now so glad we got out this morning.  Footpath is all on the flat so was good for me.

L just asked are we having fishy Friday so yes decision made it will be fish and chips take out tonight!

Talk of flights I just can’t get my head around yet with the situation changing almost daily. Bookings are hugely up for all UK destinations but I am sure we will find something when we are ready.

Time for a quick lunch now and looking forward to a peaceful weekend for everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks all, am feeling better.  Cannot say had a good night’s sleep, as DH can be annoying, and he was up by 5 this morning.  Gets me up too, but at least not having to move fast is a good thing.  Put a load of wash on, and made bacon, egg and cheese sandwiches, well, no bread for me.  I did toast his bread, though he is happy no matter if I toast it or not.  The advantage of not having to watch the clock or screen.  Larger breakfast.  Yum.

Why I get that headache is thankfully not very often. But when I do, drugs and rest are the only thing I can do to help stop the pain. At least I was home, so thankful for that too.

Hehe, my dogs did not pass gas very often, Keisha, but yeah, pretty smelly.  Like as when they did, the me? look, or cow eyes like after darn dog ate a bag of chocolate kisses.  Yep, best is to try to leave the room with dog not following you.  Can of good smelling spray should be in that room, or take it out of the bathroom. LoL

Yay, a Friday!  Woot!

Fishy Friday in Julie’s house, and some fish at Schumi’s too.  Not sure for us.

Last night, family enjoyed pizza and wings. I had a few wings, they were good. DH had gone out, came back, asked what dinner left. Hehe, only a few slices of pizza. He saw the other package in trash, so yeah, we had wings, but none are left. Depending on how much pizza was left, was thinking of a cold pizza, but there was none I saw in the refrigerator. Yep, was a hungry family last night.

Have one more piece of steak, so when kids wake up, breakfast round 2. Eggs, egg whites, bacon and steak. I know all will be eaten then. With DH and I snacking on some, to make no leftovers.

So yes, 


Yep, a Friday one:
 

So have a fabulous Friday and a most wonderful weekend.

Time to do more wash and refill my tea cup.    Homies.  It’s a Friday.


----------



## Charade67

My cat is going to drive me insane. As you may recall from last time I was unable to get him to take his medication. Today I tried sprinkling the gabapentin in with some tuna. He licked the tuna a couple of times and then ignored it. Then I treid putting the capsule into a pill pocket. He bit into it, broke the capsule spilling the contents onto the floor, and ate the pill pocket. I eventually managed to get the spilled gabapentin into a couple of other pill pockets which the cat finally ate. I just hope I got enough into him to do some good.


----------



## Charade67

Oops, hit post too soon. 




Sue M said:


> Charade, I’ve been getting emails from The Anaheim Hotel! They’ve renovated the rooms and looks great. I can’t wait to return. Last time I went I asked for a ground floor room (they’re only 2 floors) and loved it. All those rooms have a large private patio with tall wooden fence. I’ll ask for that again.


I've been getting them from the Tropicana. I hope we can eventually get back to DL someday. I'll have to check out the Anaheim.



Lynne G said:


> Kids really don’t see any Disney in their trip wants,


That's a shame. I don't think B will ever get tired ov going to Disney. 



keishashadow said:


> Sounds like they have their ducks in a row


It seems pretty efficient so far. I think we are in phase 1B. Dh becomes eligible in phase 1C whenever that may be. 



Lynne G said:


> Thanks all, am feeling better. Cannot say had a good night’s sleep


 Glad to hear you are feeling better. Maybe a nap this afternoon?

Guess I should go get ready to take my furry beast to the vet.


----------



## keishashadow

I enjoy a little sweet Something with my morning cuppa that passes for breakfast most days. Family enjoys the brand of raisin cookies that Sam’s  sells in bakery, almost as good as mine  Nearly choked today on the bonus ingredient.

Yes, that is my dogs nose checking things out. The little stinker got alarmed with the fuss. Same for the Manager at store when I called this am to suggest they pull that lot


Not that it matters a whit, I keep thinking-please let it be a stick & not a tiny animal bone 



Sue M said:


> Sometimes I wish doctor would just give me the pill so I don’t have to work so hard! But the other part of me is glad I’m not on meds.


Oh that’s a good thing no RX.  So many I know have it, mostly type 2


schumigirl said:


> Hope doggies tummy is better today......lol......


So far, so good. Ur spicy chicken sounds good. Feeding the troops today, a few not fans of a little heat. Will just do a bit of rotisserie


Realfoodfans said:


> Luckily took his portable shower as the ice was defrosting and by the time we were back to the car he was practically black!


Haha little scamp, look at that face


Lynne G said:


> Hehe, my dogs did not pass gas very often, Keisha, but yeah, pretty smelly. Like as when they did, the me? look, or cow eyes like after darn dog ate a bag of chocolate kisses. Yep, best is to try to leave the room with dog not following you. Can of good smelling spray should be in that room, or take it out of the bathroom. LoL


Yea - headache went poof!
Haha yes, I was taken by surprise  I’m onto them by now but, my Houseful of men always point at the pet


----------



## Lynne G

I’ll vote stick Keisha.  Ick!  Yeah, after working with those producing food for several years, i know more than I wanted to know, but I still buy produced food.  Have not  had any issues returning things to that store, so I am sure they’d give ya refund or a swap with fresh package.  

Kids want steak for dinner, so salad, soup and warm bread I picked up from the bakery. Easy meal, and at least the rain that fell in the overnight, has only left some drops on the car and wet ground, and we had an overcast morning. Afternoon will be a quiet one. DH will be busy, and little one said a friend was picking her up for some friend time.

Which means older one and me for some hours.  Eh, other than he wanting some snacks, will be both of us relaxing.  Ahh, the weekend started for me already, and a bonus one.  Woot!

Hope the Caspian cat does get his nail trim today, Charade.  Yeah, smart cat. My one dog needed a pill for her allergies.  Took two people to hold open her mouth to get her to swallow it. Found the pill too many times in the carpet.  Other dogs, put it in peanut butter on a cracker or in a hot dog slice, gulp.  No issue getting pills into them.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> My cat is going to drive me insane. As you may recall from last time I was unable to get him to take his medication. Today I tried sprinkling the gabapentin in with some tuna. He licked the tuna a couple of times and then ignored it. Then I treid putting the capsule into a pill pocket. He bit into it, broke the capsule spilling the contents onto the floor, and ate the pill pocket. I eventually managed to get the spilled gabapentin into a couple of other pill pockets which the cat finally ate. I just hope I got enough into him to do some good.



Hope you got the cat sorted Charade....



keishashadow said:


> I enjoy a little sweet Something with my morning cuppa that passes for breakfast most days. Family enjoys the brand of raisin cookies that Sam’s  sells in bakery, almost as good as mine  Nearly choked today on the bonus ingredient.
> 
> Yes, that is my dogs nose checking things out. The little stinker got alarmed with the fuss. Same for the Manager at store when I called this am to suggest they pull that lot
> View attachment 550278
> View attachment 550279
> Not that it matters a whit, I keep thinking-please let it be a stick & not a tiny animal bone
> 
> 
> Oh that’s a good thing no RX.  So many I know have it, mostly type 2
> 
> So far, so good. Ur spicy chicken sounds good. Feeding the troops today, a few not fans of a little heat. Will just do a bit of rotisserie
> 
> Haha little scamp, look at that face
> 
> Yea - headache went poof!
> Haha yes, I was taken by surprise  I’m onto them by now but, my Houseful of men always point at the pet



Ouch! Looks like part of the plant as opposed to bone thankfully......but hope they take it serious. Serious damage could have occurred if it had been a child eating that.......

Yes, dinner was lovely.....hot, spicy and sweet....perfect for me. They all enjoyed their fish and chips from the chippie....

Be nice to see everyone today and nothing better than a family feed.....have fun......




Lynne G said:


> I’ll vote stick Keisha.  Ick!  Yeah, after working with those producing food for several years, i know more than I wanted to know, but I still buy produced food.  Have not  had any issues returning things to that store, so I am sure they’d give ya refund or a swap with fresh package.
> 
> Kids want steak for dinner, so salad, soup and warm bread I picked up from the bakery. Easy meal, and at least the rain that fell in the overnight, has only left some drops on the car and wet ground, and we had an overcast morning. Afternoon will be a quiet one. DH will be busy, and little one said a friend was picking her up for some friend time.
> 
> Which means older one and me for some hours.  Eh, other than he wanting some snacks, will be both of us relaxing.  Ahh, the weekend started for me already, and a bonus one.  Woot!
> 
> Hope the Caspian cat does get his nail trim today, Charade.  Yeah, smart cat. My one dog needed a pill for her allergies.  Took two people to hold open her mouth to get her to swallow it. Found the pill too many times in the carpet.  Other dogs, put it in peanut butter on a cracker or in a hot dog slice, gulp.  No issue getting pills into them.




Dinner sounds good Lynne. I`ll bet you have a few good bakeries around where you live. We have one in our village and you have to get there early or your too late, everything goes quickly. Other towns close by have some nice bakeries too, but we have our preference.





Been a busy day today. Had a beautiful walk this morning on the beach, and I was glad of layers as it was freezing.

Tom got a call from our friend who is a pilot for VA who said he had heard our May flights will be cancelled. Well, I think we kind of guessed that already, but now we just wait for confirmation. That`s next May`s flights sorted then too when that happens......got to see the silver lining 

September isn`t too far away....... worse things happen at sea........

Then had a lovely charcuterie lunch and rather reluctantly ordered the new book for the book group......lol.....the man I order them all from did actually laugh out loud when I told him it was The Idiot we were reading.......we do know him very well as we buy all our books from him but even so......

Dinner was so good.....everyone hates fresh ginger, it`s so funny seeing their faces as they were eating in the kitchen tonight as I cooked mine. I did tell them to go through to the dining room, but they stayed.

Planning to watch Blithe Spirit tonight, hope it doesn`t disappoint as I loved the original movie and wanted to see Angela Lansbury in the part when she was in London, but missed it. And that`s our Friday night.......

Made up a mango, strawberry and peach spritzer.........

Hope everyone`s friday is just marvellous........


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, after 6pm, and just starting to hear a food cry for dinner.  Yeah, the home vacation last weekend, and a bonus one to boot, is having meals later than our usual routine. 

Off to light the grill.

And yeah,


My vote: Yep, this home is having that very chill night. Movement is not much, with throw over me. Quick dash to light grill, as cooler out there tonight.

May all the homies have a great sleep, and have some fun before bedtime.


----------



## Charade67

Caspian decided to behave himself today, so he was able to get his nails trimmed. He can be such a pain for something so cute. 

Tonight we took B back to the dorm. The residential students will quarantine for 10 days before they start classes. As of right now B doesn't have a roommate. I am really surprised since there is usually a waitlist to get into that dorm. Maybe one will get assigned to her before classes start. 



schumigirl said:


> Tom got a call from our friend who is a pilot for VA who said he had heard our May flights will be cancelled.


Well, that's a bummer. I was hoping we would have the chance to meet when I go to Disney.  I am seriously considering a brief solo trip to Universal in September.  I haven't mentioned this to dh yet.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Happy Saturday morning.  Hope nobody is working today though I know my DS is.  We have torrential rain here and after just 10 minutes out with Louie we were both drenched through.  Warm
and dry again now.

Not a lot planned for today but I have promised L I will spend sometime in the playroom with her.  We have a few movie choices too and lots of crafting gifts.  J will be happy just to play on Switch or X box and perhaps a Spider-Man movie.

We would “normally” be off to a National Trust property for a walk and perhaps a trail.

Croissants or chocolate pancakes for breakfast I can here footsteps from upstairs.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Caspian decided to behave himself today, so he was able to get his nails trimmed. He can be such a pain for something so cute.
> 
> Tonight we took B back to the dorm. The residential students will quarantine for 10 days before they start classes. As of right now B doesn't have a roommate. I am really surprised since there is usually a waitlist to get into that dorm. Maybe one will get assigned to her before classes start.
> 
> 
> Well, that's a bummer. I was hoping we would have the chance to meet when I go to Disney.  I am seriously considering a brief solo trip to Universal in September.  I haven't mentioned this to dh yet.




Is she happy enough without a roommate for now? And glad you got the cat sorted. 

I think May was always being a little hopeful, but we are positive people and not defeatists, so we`ll see.....but yes, it would be lovely to say hello.....and good idea on a September solo trip......we`ll surely be there then too.......




Wild and woolly Saturday morning here......rain is starting to clear but wind remains and will be like that all day I think. Definitely a day to stay in. 

Had a lazy morning where we all had breakfast together, made it a little like a brunch and laid allsorts out for us. And yes mac.....bacon was plentiful. Managed to do everyone a perfect poached egg too. It`s nice having a breakfast where we just take our time and chat too. I doubt we`ll need lunch but I have chicken noodle soup made up in case we get peckish.

I do miss brunch get togethers with friends on Saturdays.

Dinner is take out tonight.....everyone wants pizza I think. 

Oh the new movie of Blithe Spirit sucks. They should have left it as a play in the theatre. 

Not much else going on.....today will have some zoom chats and catch ups and try to scan some more pictures. 































Have a wonderful Saturday.........​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Julie and Schumi.  Quite the rainy day you both have been having.  

I woke up around 3, oh that’s rain. Didn’t hear any when I woke up about 1/2 hour ago, but streets sound wet. My phone says it’s drizzling right now, and will stop within the hour. Must be a light drizzle, as barely can hear it. Rest of day is said to be your choice: partly cloudy or partly sunny. It’s 45 out now, with the high 46. Nice enough for a January day.

And so, that ever loving quiet morning house weekend. Tea for me, remote, and wash being finished, as yay, when I can do some of it on a Friday day off. Bought some cinnamon rolls from the bakery when bought the bread, so some butter on it, and grill in fry pan for a few minutes to heat it up again. Yum.

Yes, Schumi, it is nice to enjoy a meal with family, as nice Kyle was around to enjoy breakfast with you. Sad, if May is a no go, but with the way the vaccine is not reaching the masses for months, summer I am being told, I can see many having their Spring trips cancelled. I am still planning on September too, so I hope you do get to enjoy your September trip.

Julie, nice you are enjoying the day with the grandkids. With weather, plans always have to change. Enjoyed seeing that picture of Louie. He’s a cute dog. Hope the rain stops so some outdoor fun can be had.

Charade, yay, cat behaved, and yes, if you get the okay, I hope you do come solo in September, as you will not be the only one  solo.  

 May your Saturday be super and bursting with happiness.  

Holiday weekend for us, yay!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Carole I have recorded “Blithe Spirit” so will still give it a try but my other recorded yesterday I watched “Prom” on my own this morning definitely another no should have stayed in the theatre.  Not a James Corden fan anyway.

Did enjoy Kenneth Branagh “All is True” last night though I do like Shakespeare so I know not for everyone.

Lynne hope you enjoy your quiet time until the family wake up.

Breakfast was a hit so not sure when anyone will be hungry again.  Cheese and onion pie for tonight though not for L - does not eat pastry - may do her some sausages.

Always more laundry to be done so next task then a cup of tea.


----------



## Charade67

It's snowing! It's light, and won't stick around for long, but looks pretty right now. My weather app didn't say anything about snow, so it's a nice surprise.



schumigirl said:


> Is she happy enough without a roommate for now?


 She's okay with it, but would prefer to have some company. If it were me, I would enjoy having the whole room to myself.



schumigirl said:


> and good idea on a September solo trip......we`ll surely be there then too.......





Lynne G said:


> I hope you do come solo in September, as you will not be the only one solo.


If I do go, I want it to be a time when several of you are there so we can meet. It will be a very quick trip - probably arrive on a Thursday night and leave the following Sunday. Unfortunately I won't have much of a budget to work with.

I have no plans for today. I want to be lazy, but should really do some house cleaning, bill paying, and grocery shopping.


----------



## Charade67

I just got up and looked out the window again. This was NOT in the forecast.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, I couldn`t share a room with anyone like that, I`d have to have a room to myself, but glad she amenable to sharing with someone. 

Yes, I hope we can still meet up if not in May, later in the year will be nice. 

We are supposed to be having snow, but you have more than we`ve seen for sure....and we were forecast snow.......the so called Beast from the East was more like a lamb frolicking in a field for us. 




Just finished some baking and making some no bake treats......I had coconut, condensed milk, glace cherries and loads of extra bars of Christmas chocolate, so almost all used up now, and treats will freeze well. Also made blueberry muffins and some bread for the morning......if it lasts of course.....Tom has wandered through and I`m sure he won`t resist for long.

Sun is kind of shining but it`ll be dark soon enough.....

Never did get round to scanning any pictures today......


----------



## macraven

Looks like I missed my chance this morning for the bacon!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Looks like I missed my chance this morning for the bacon!



Plenty left for tomorrow......will send out an alarm call.......


----------



## Charade67

The snow has turned into rain. I think this will be a good day to stay at home. I just need to buy some groceries first. 

I know it's early, but have any of you already made plans for September? I am trying to get an idea of when would be the best days to come. I have already had a pm from one of you.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

MCO now, what a wonderful trip, flew by again, and now to look forward for the April trip!!! Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## keishashadow

Saturday Night (soon) no fever ...what more can we hope for these days?

Busy day here, getting ready to grab the steaks from the fridge before sending out my definite bettter half to have a go at them.  Thinking i’ll Make some home fries, haven’t made them in months.  Jr just here yesterday for the chicken, back today once he saw the steaks in the fridge

Middle DS up at ER with the bit-too-long-for comfort gut issues.  They will sort him out, just hope he doesn’t pick up anything while there,  still not letting family members into health facilities here.  Not sure how that goes elsewhere.



Charade67 said:


> I am seriously considering a brief solo trip to Universal in September. I haven't mentioned this to dh yet.


Has to be a relief to have the cat vet visit put to bed.  We literally pounce on pets & swaddle them, all the while trying to pull out a paw at a time to do the trimming.  I’m so glad my current pooch is relatively docile about the process but still a two-person task.

You definitely should treat yourself!  We won’t transfer over from WDW until the 30th.  There are always many from the SANs there that time period.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Saturday Night (soon) no fever ...what more can we hope for these days?
> 
> Busy day here, getting ready to grab the steaks from the fridge before sending out my definite bettter half to have a go at them.  Thinking i’ll Make some home fries, haven’t made them in months.  Jr just here yesterday for the chicken, back today once he saw the steaks in the fridge
> 
> Middle DS up at ER with the bit-too-long-for comfort gut issues.  They will sort him out, just hope he doesn’t pick up anything while there,  still not letting family members into health facilities here.  Not sure how that goes elsewhere.
> 
> 
> Has to be a relief to have the cat vet visit put to bed.  We literally pounce on pets & swaddle them, all the while trying to pull out a paw at a time to do the trimming.  I’m so glad my current pooch is relatively docile about the process but still a two-person task.
> 
> You definitely should treat yourself!  We won’t transfer over from WDW until the 30th.  There are always many from the SANs there that time period.



I think we miss you in September Janet, but we do match up In December I believe.......I sense a meet up there again! 

Yes, Charade there are many at that time....I think I miss most again (if we go of course) 

More good wishes for DS Janet......yes, same here, only the patient can go in, no family members allowed. Such a hard thing to do is let a loved one go in alone. 

Yes, steaks are always appealling for anyone......think that`s what we`ll have tomorrow instead of making a steak pie........I have the diced beef already marinading in ale for cooking overnight, but maybe freeze it or do it Monday......fillet and T Bone I think........will tell Tom to thank Janet for the steak idea.....




Watching a scary movie called The Vigil......about a Jewish malevolent spirit...slow starter but might get better......


----------



## Charade67

September 30th is the one time that month I can't go. That's my wedding anniversary. 

We had rain and snow off an on until about 2:00 today then the sun came out.  I got all my chores done and am now watching football.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, sunset already.  

Thinking burgers tonight. We shall see.

Glad you got home safely DisneyLife.  Yep, will be continued.  Sweet, an April trip planned.

Charade, yep, check list when cones out in summer, as hone HHN news usually comes around June or so. Don’t blame you for not wanting to travel on your anniversary.  

Nice enough day, I just took a walk around the neighborhood. Nothing to go out, that we need to have.

 Yep, as kids are gaming online, so be, watching whatever. Getting tired of reruns, as ack, hate when I know the show already. May pop in a movie. Either way. Burgers were good, cheese and eggs on older one and mine. Neither was on little one’s. Some fries in the air fryer, caesar salad, and dinner was had.

Have a good Saturday night. Doubt this one I will be a night , as am tired, though did have an afternoon nap. Head is still feeling painful at times, so drugs and rest were today’s main events. Not running a fever, can smell and taste, and not sore anywhere else. So I guess it was just a migraine, and head is taking its time getting rid of the pain. Eh, just thankful it’s during my downtime.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, sunset already.
> 
> Thinking burgers tonight. We shall see.
> 
> Glad you got home safely DisneyLife.  Yep, will be continued.  Sweet, an April trip planned.
> 
> Charade, yep, check list when cones out in summer, as hone HHN news usually comes around June or so. Don’t blame you for not wanting to travel on your anniversary.
> 
> Nice enough day, I just took a walk around the neighborhood. Nothing to go out, that we need to have.
> 
> View attachment 550542 Yep, as kids are gaming online, so be, watching whatever. Getting tired of reruns, as ack, hate when I know the show already. May pop in a movie. Either way. Burgers were good, cheese and eggs on older one and mine. Neither was on little one’s. Some fries in the air fryer, caesar salad, and dinner was had.
> 
> Have a good Saturday night. Doubt this one I will be a night , as am tired, though did have an afternoon nap. Head is still feeling painful at times, so drugs and rest were today’s main events. Not running a fever, can smell and taste, and not sore anywhere else. So I guess it was just a migraine, and head is taking its time getting rid of the pain. Eh, just thankful it’s during my downtime.



Thanks Lynne, and hungry upon arrival went to grab some groceries and decided steak kabobs for dinner, loaded baked potatoes and some corn . Excellent

We have our trip booked for October also, 10 nights currently, still haven’t decided if we’ll do a Grinchmas trip or Disney for the Holidays this year.

Have a wonderful evening!

Labs are already sound asleep and will be like this til Monday probably....lol!!!


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody  

I'm happy to report that we have booked our September trip  we will be there Sept 19 -28.  We will be at WDW for 4 nights and Sapphire Falls for 5 ...best thing is all 3 of us are going this time.  It's the first time since  our 2015 Mardi Gras trip.  Hopefully, HHN will be back this year.

Lynne, hope your head feels better soon.

I'm watching football too!  Trying to wind down from day 4 of 8 in a row at work.

A belated  to Kyle and everyone else I missed.

Shout out to mac, Carole, Robo, keisha, Julie, Bobbie, Monyk, Sue, Elsa, Charade,kfish, Disneylife, and anyone else reading along.  Hope you all have a wonderful night.


----------



## macraven

Vicki, looks like I have one day that matches your dates.
Will have to connect with you this year.

That is great both your offsprings will be with you for the trip!


----------



## macraven

With the changes on the boards, some peeps can’t use some of the functions.

So far, only limits I have is I can only do the basic like button.
Don’t have the other options now.
Minor compared to what others are  limited to.

It’s been a football night for tv at my house.
I’m ok with with the two teams.


----------



## Charade67

I'm starting to do research on the Universal properties. Surfside and Dockside are the cheapest, but some of the reviews aren't great. Several complaints about uncomfortable beds and scratchy towels. I'm also looking at Aventura and Cabana Bay. I guess I got really spoiled by staying at the Royal Pacific, but it just isn't in my budget this time. 
Right now I'm looking at possibly Sept, 26-29 or Oct 1-4. Hotel rates are cheaper for the September dates, but I would have to take time off work. 
Any tips on getting the best rates for everything?


----------



## macraven

Look at the resort and see if they are doing a discounted rate

they somewhat try to lower prices to fill the rooms  to get more peeps to stay at to lower cost at their hotelI see this happen for every night but the weekends as they have higher prices for the weekend


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I'm happy to report that we have booked our September trip  we will be there Sept 19 -28.  We will be at WDW for 4 nights and Sapphire Falls for 5 ...best thing is all 3 of us are going this time.  It's the first time since  our 2015 Mardi Gras trip.  Hopefully, HHN will be back this year.
> 
> Lynne, hope your head feels better soon.
> 
> I'm watching football too!  Trying to wind down from day 4 of 8 in a row at work.
> 
> A belated  to Kyle and everyone else I missed.
> 
> Shout out to mac, Carole, Robo, keisha, Julie, Bobbie, Monyk, Sue, Elsa, Charade,kfish, Disneylife, and anyone else reading along.  Hope you all have a wonderful night.




Fabulous news Vicki! And glad all three of you are travelling this year....we leave on the 28th too, again, if we manage to travel there at all......lol.......so we`ll be able to say hello to all three of you again, will look forward to that.

Thank you Vicki, he had a lovely birthday, albeit a little different. 

Good to see you though and hope you`re all doing ok.....I think I owe you an email or three.....





macraven said:


> With the changes on the boards, some peeps can’t use some of the functions.
> 
> So far, only limits I have is I can only do the basic like button.
> Don’t have the other options now.
> Minor compared to what others are  limited to.
> 
> It’s been a football night for tv at my house.
> I’m ok with with the two teams.




I think some icons are unavailable for me and predictive txt when you do a search for someone`s name. I was trying to remember a poster from long ago, but no joy. I`ll tell you later, I`m sure you`ll remember........





Charade67 said:


> I'm starting to do research on the Universal properties. Surfside and Dockside are the cheapest, but some of the reviews aren't great. Several complaints about uncomfortable beds and scratchy towels. I'm also looking at Aventura and Cabana Bay. I guess I got really spoiled by staying at the Royal Pacific, but it just isn't in my budget this time.
> Right now I'm looking at possibly Sept, 26-29 or Oct 1-4. Hotel rates are cheaper for the September dates, but I would have to take time off work.
> Any tips on getting the best rates for everything?



Out of those you listed, I`d try Aventura or Dockside. We leave on the 28th like Vicki.




Sunday again......and I`m up far too early! 

Bacon up soon mac.........

Looks to be a dull grey day, but not too cold so we may do our once a day outing as a walk to the beach. That`ll be after breakfast I think. Definitely bacon and maybe pancakes this morning, I have a lot of flour and eggs. Eggs are always plentiful as we get them from the farm next to us, he drops them off at our gate, but we always mae sure they get somethings back as he won`t take any money for them. Beautiful eggs they are too. 

Then not much else....the usual Sunday catch up with certain friends and family....mum still hasn`t got internet in which she was supposed to. My niece who was going to help her still hasn`t completely recovered from Covid after 2 and a half months so hasn`t been out yet, and won`t risk visiting my mum anyway. So no video chats with her yet. 

Steaks for dinner tonight. Will keep the diced beef and make a steak pie for Monday. 

Time for some ginger tea.........































Have a wonderful Sunday.........​


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, book, and then every so often check for a lower rate.  If you find it, call them, they will always let you change he to the lower rate.  I prefer SF over the others, but I would choose CB or Adventura over  Dockside, Surfside.  Hope you can go, as I am thinking last 2 weeks if September too.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, drinking some tea, beautiful sunrise,  and head is still not quite right, but at least the pain just comes and goes.  I’m ready to feel normal now.

No get the trash out, as with the holiday Monday, trash out will be on Monday, with a Tuesday pickup.  But food runs probably, as have to see the kitchen stock.  

Off to toast a piece of rye bread. Little one stopped at the deli for me, as I prefer a rye bread like I grew up with, with kimmel seeds. The bakery that made the bread I was used too, disappeared about when I was in college. Took awhile to find the couple of places that sell the closest to that old bakery’s rye bread.

Super sized Sunday, homies.


----------



## macraven

Feel better real soon Lynne


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lynne hope you feel fully better soon.  I had to look up Kimmel seeds - we call it Caraway.  I used to make a nice Rye loaf but I avoid seeds now.

Slow start this morning but made oatcakes for everyone.  Not the Scottish hard biscuit like oatcakes but a Staffordshire/Derbyshire oat based pancake with a cheese and sausage filling today.

Roast chicken traditional roast meal for later.

Children are on the Wii with Em having done a short walk so I think we will get an hour of peace while they are busy!


----------



## Charade67

I’m doing a lot of comparison shopping. It will be a while before I can make a decision. I like the fun look of Cabana Bay, but the low price of Dockside is enticing.  Ive also checked the price of flights. I can get a decent rate out of Roanoke. I’m a little nervous about flying alone. The only other time I’ve done that was almost 21 years ago. Thankfully this will be a much shorter flight. I will have to wait a bit before I can fully commit to this.

No plans for today except watching more football. It’s going to be a lazy Sunday.


----------



## keishashadow

Good Sunday all a band of snow at over our area yesterday, wound up with a few inches of ‘bonus’ snow.  Would be nice if the sun made one of it’s rare appearances to melt it.

The mr got word from work, over half his coworkers in the large facility have been infected.  Entire departments are closing for quarantine. Yes, they are all essential workers, most doing 12 hours days since the get-go.  Yoo-hoo, those vaccines would be appreciated any time




schumigirl said:


> I think we miss you in September Janet, but we do match up In December I believe.......I sense a meet up there again!


We will be at WDW first, arrive 23rd or 24th, depends on flight schedules.  Yes, we missed seeing you guys last year.


Charade67 said:


> September 30th is the one time that month I can't go. That's my wedding anniversary.


I would hope not .


Lynne G said:


> So I guess it was just a migraine, and head is taking its time getting rid of the pain. Eh, just thankful it’s during my downtime.


True, no fun to try to be productive when sick.  It’s has struck me how bizzare though, somebody coughs or gets the sniffles and all heads turn


tink1957 said:


> We will be at WDW for 4 nights and Sapphire Falls for 5 ...best thing is all 3 of us are going this time. It's the first time since our 2015 Mardi Gras trip. Hopefully, HHN will be back this year.


How nice it worked out for you, enjoy!


macraven said:


> So far, only limits I have is I can only do the basic like button.


Ok for me. I am scratching my head over those who post links, see that they are just scrolling & don’t go back to remove them.  Has to be sucking up bandwidth here & slowing everything down.


Charade67 said:


> Any tips on getting the best rates for everything?


Book something a few months out as a placeholder at both resorts.  

No bounceback offers at WDW but might be by the time you visit, be sure to check.  There will be deals there, especially if no MNSSHP.

At U, can adjust the rate when deals come out, however, only if at the same property.  Otherwise, you have to cancel & redeposit new one.  

Watch the boards.  Do you have an AP?  If not may be worth it buy seasonal to use the rate.

A month or so pre arrival, might want to seewhat pops up on hotwire or priceline.  A final transaction, only for those who are willing to roll the dice.  Have seen CB pop up often, along with adventura.  Have never gotten lucky tho with Universal.  Quite often at WDW.  

Another big fan of SF.  If it included the FOTL, I’d book it over RP (which we also enjoy, the public areas have seen just a bit more crowded to us over the years, especially the pool).



schumigirl said:


> Out of those you listed, I`d try Aventura or Dockside. We leave on the 28th like Vicki.


Haven’t tried either.  room at CB faced Aventura, looked to be a nice property, geared to adults.

We’ve enjoyed the WDW values too many times to count .  They serve their purpose for us and we do get a big kick out of the giant icons/design; especially for shorter trips.  

CB was a disappointment to us.  Obvious management issues that aren’t consistent with Loews standards.  Didn’t help that their pools had maintenance issues all at the same time during a fall trip two years ago.  Will say their bus service was stellar.  Could’ve been a fluke but there are so many choices there, we haven’t given it another chance.  So many here love the resort & have made it their home away from home.  Suggest checking out recent reviews.  


Lynne G said:


> Little one stopped at the deli for me, as I prefer a rye bread like I grew up with, with kimmel seeds


That was nice of her!  Exact opposite here, can’t find rye bread without seeds.  Cannot abide them, including the dreaded everything bagel lol. Annoying that onion & Asiago ones seemingly have gone poof due to the now limited runs.  At least raisin ones have made the cut


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, drinking some tea, beautiful sunrise,  and head is still not quite right, but at least the pain just comes and goes.  I’m ready to feel normal now.
> 
> No get the trash out, as with the holiday Monday, trash out will be on Monday, with a Tuesday pickup.  But food runs probably, as have to see the kitchen stock.
> 
> Off to toast a piece of rye bread. Little one stopped at the deli for me, as I prefer a rye bread like I grew up with, with kimmel seeds. The bakery that made the bread I was used too, disappeared about when I was in college. Took awhile to find the couple of places that sell the closest to that old bakery’s rye bread.
> 
> Super sized Sunday, homies.



Hope you feel better Lynne


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Charade67 said:


> I’m doing a lot of comparison shopping. It will be a while before I can make a decision. I like the fun look of Cabana Bay, but the low price of Dockside is enticing.  Ive also checked the price of flights. I can get a decent rate out of Roanoke. I’m a little nervous about flying alone. The only other time I’ve done that was almost 21 years ago. Thankfully this will be a much shorter flight. I will have to wait a bit before I can fully commit to this.
> 
> No plans for today except watching more football. It’s going to be a lazy Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 550601



We did a split stay that included 5 nights at CB and 5 nights at HR, HR is nothing new to us and I often refer to it as our “Home away from home” we love HR and RP and PB.

However we were pleasantly surprised with how much we liked CB and the value is really unbeatable, I received an exclusive offer through email, 3 adults and 1 kid for $104 a night in a Family pool view suite, so I took them up on it. We thought the bus service was great, but we are used to walking or using a boat to get to Citywalk or the parks.

Again I think the value was great. The food court area, although not gourmet, was surprisingly good as well and prices were very cheap.

We have stayed at SF and really like that place as well, very beautiful colors throughout, love the on-site dining and bars, the pool is spectacular and the staff are great also, having boat service gives you that exclusive resort feel also.

Have fun deciding, FYI our CB trip was in the time frame last year you are looking at this year, I also wanted to note that last year for that time frame AP discounts at RP included standard rooms for $179 per night.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne hope you feel better soon......headaches can be so draining......


Charade I’d agree with Janet and Lynne.......SF is a cut above the other you’ve mentioned.......but Aventura has a more adult feel out of the ones you mentioned. And much closer in proximity than Dockside/Surfside.

Hope it works out for you.......


Janet.......love the meme and hope the mister avoids it all. Yes, we missed a few meets last year,......will be rectified. Have a great Sunday.......



We got a lovely phone call today.......one of my Goddaughters had her baby a few weeks early.......all is well though and mummy and baby are doing incredibly well.

This is a much awaited for baby after so many years of trying. We are over the moon and she sent the most beautiful picture of her and baby.....and my friends are finally Grandparents which will thrill them. Their other two kids are younger and so far show no signs of wanting a family. 

So congrats to my beautiful Goddaughter Clara and her husband Hugo and a very warm welcome to Arabella Cecily........

Can‘t even have some champagne to celebrate.........lol.......

Goodness knows when I’ll get to see her. They live about two hours away from us, so beyond where we can travel at the minute. Pictures and FaceTime when she‘s ready will do for now.........certainly brightened a dull grey afternoon.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Baby news.  Glad to hear mum and baby Arabella are doing well, Schumi.  Lots of loving family for the new baby.  Congratulations to Clara and Hugo, and grandparents.  

With more drugs, feeling a little better. Thank you all for well wishes. I don’t get headaches very often, but when I do, I’m not a good patient. Family hears me complaining quite a bit. I read it can last a week. Noooo, it has been 4 days, and that is more than I wanted. But am relaxing and enjoyed a cool feeling lunchtime walk. Full sunny day, so I was hoping the sun would feel good. Tad to bright for me.

Little one spied a bag of chocolate chips as was going to make cookies. But yep, chocolate chip pancakes and eggs benedict, and brunch was served. I enjoyed the pancakes. One left, so saved for another snack, finder’s eater. 

Time for a mid afternoon nap or at least, rest.  Thankfully, alarm not set for tomorrow.  Yay, a holiday Monday is so appreciated, as gives me another day to relax, and not have to get up early.  Ah who’s kidding.  Was stupidly awake at 5 this morning.  But at least was no need to move.  Hehe, woke little one around 11am.  After 1/2 hour, asked where she was.  She went back to sleep.  Hence, brunch was eaten around 1pm today.  Ah, the colleges kids go back to school this week, as do all 4 of us.  Yeah, and no dropping little one off to school.  The City is still requiring maximum use of telework, and while the campus is open, all classes can be taken virtually.  I see no reason to risk staying in the City, where virus numbers continue to climb, and sit in a dorm to stream the class.  City says no more than 25 people in any indoor gathering.  Most of her classes have more than double that in students.  And to think college kids will conform to mask wearing and hand washing or number limits?  News already reporting parties in the City Universities.  Nope.  Not my kid.  

Ah, Sunday.  Yes it is.  43 out.  Yep, any day almost 10 degrees above freezing is a good Winter day.  Dipping into the 30’s this week, so bundle up.


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> The mr got word from work, over half his coworkers in the large facility have been infected. Entire departments are closing for quarantine. Yes, they are all essential workers, most doing 12 hours days since the get-go. Yoo-hoo, those vaccines would be appreciated any time


Yikes! Lots of prayers for everyone involved. 



keishashadow said:


> Book something a few months out as a placeholder at both resorts.
> 
> No bounceback offers at WDW but might be by the time you visit, be sure to check. There will be deals there, especially if no MNSSHP.
> 
> At U, can adjust the rate when deals come out, however, only if at the same property. Otherwise, you have to cancel & redeposit new one.
> 
> Watch the boards. Do you have an AP? If not may be worth it buy seasonal to use the rate.
> 
> A month or so pre arrival, might want to seewhat pops up on hotwire or priceline. A final transaction, only for those who are willing to roll the dice. Have seen CB pop up often, along with adventura. Have never gotten lucky tho with Universal. Quite often at WDW.
> 
> Another big fan of SF. If it included the FOTL, I’d book it over RP (which we also enjoy, the public areas have seen just a bit more crowded to us over the years, especially the pool).


 I don't have an AP. Would it be worth it if I am only planning to stay 3 nights with only 2 days at the parks? How would I purchase an AP? I was looking on the website, but it kept taking me to either a FL resident page or just regular tickets. 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We did a split stay that included 5 nights at CB and 5 nights at HR, HR is nothing new to us and I often refer to it as our “Home away from home” we love HR and RP and PB.


I'm only planning 3 nights, so I think cheap will be the way to go. Dh wants to stay at HR the next time we have a long vacation. 



schumigirl said:


> Charade I’d agree with Janet and Lynne.......SF is a cut above the other you’ve mentioned.......but Aventura has a more adult feel out of the ones you mentioned. And much closer in proximity than Dockside/Surfside.


I know you don't care for it, but I actually like the look of Cabana Bay over that of Aventura. I don't mind being a little less adult at a theme park. I do like the idea of being closer to the parks though. I have a lot to consider. 



schumigirl said:


> We got a lovely phone call today.......one of my Goddaughters had her baby a few weeks early.......all is well though and mummy and baby are doing incredibly well.


Congratulations to the family. 



Lynne G said:


> With more drugs, feeling a little better.


 Glad to hear it. 

Waiting for football to start.


----------



## Charade67

I think I just figured it out. If I'm reading this correctly an annual pass would be the same price as a 2 day, park to park ticket. So.....if I bought an AP it would give me a discount on the hotel?


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Charade67 said:


> I think I just figured it out. If I'm reading this correctly an annual pass would be the same price as a 2 day, park to park ticket. So.....if I bought an AP it would give me a discount on the hotel?



Yes, and if you are able to go twice in the time period of the AP it almost pays for itself, also preferred and premier get restaurant and store discounts.

I didn’t mean to confuse you mentioning HR but we did enjoy our stay at CB.

I think there might still be an additional 3 months free on AP but not for certain you may want to look into that if possibly purchasing and your AP would be active for the time period after 1st use, so if you bought one next week but didn’t use it til September then it would be a year from that time, or 15 months from that time if that promo is still going on.


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday afternoon  Sans family  







Realfoodfans said:


> Don’t often buy celebration cakes but this lady was recommended and I just thought it would be a surprise and it is a lovely moist cake.



Wow.....that is a chocolicious looking cake. The person who made it has great skills with buttercream. It looks so smooth it looks like fondant. Beautiful cake. I’am sure Em was very pleased with her beautiful birthday cake.




keishashadow said:


> I enjoy a little sweet Something with my morning cuppa that passes for breakfast most days. Family enjoys the brand of raisin cookies that Sam’s sells in bakery, almost as good as mine  Nearly choked today on the bonus ingredient.



Looks like a splinter of wood.




keishashadow said:


> Middle DS up at ER with the bit-too-long-for comfort gut issues. They will sort him out, just hope he doesn’t pick up anything while there, still not letting family members into health facilities here. Not sure how that goes elsewhere.



Hope you’re son was able to find out what was causing his stomach problems.




tink1957 said:


> I'm happy to report that we have booked our September trip  we will be there Sept 19 -28. We will be at WDW for 4 nights and Sapphire Falls for 5 ...best thing is all 3 of us are going this time. It's the first time since our 2015 Mardi Gras trip. Hopefully, HHN will be back this yea



Great news on your trip in September with your son and daughter. You deserve a nice family trip. Hope you and your family are doing well. So nice to see you post.


Sun is shinning this morning and the sky is blue.  Was 49 degrees when I woke up. Should warm up nice today.

I received phone call from granddaughter M Thursday evening that she has tested positive for Covid. She has worked from home since last February and she has limited her contact to 3 people in her fiancés family and her parents, brother and us. She thinks it was her fiancés sister who infected his father and her.  His dad and sister are sick too.

She had limited contact with them last Saturday and she started feeling ill on Tuesday. Was tested Wednesday and got positive result Thursday evening. Her fiancé is negative. She is a type 1 diabetic.

I’am praying for her healing. She has been in contact with her doctor and she will be monitoring her at home. I’am FaceTiming with her twice a day. Praying that all the vitamin C, Zinc and vitamin D pays off in shortening the severity of her illness.

Lynne hope you are feeling better soon.

Sister who lives up near Orlando said she heard on the news that Florida Governor was saying thousands of folks are not showing up for their second injections of the vaccine. They are holding back those shots for those people. He said If  they don’t show up soon they will need to release those vaccines so others can get their first shot.

I would have suspected those folks should have been more then willing to complete the required second injection to complete the vaccine therapy. Not sure what’s going on there.

Sister also told me that a number of Nurses she used to work with in Minnesota received their 2nd injection and all are off work sick now.  At this point just not sure what to think anymore.

At this point it seems it’s one of those damned if you do and damned if you don’t kind of things.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yay!  Baby news.  Glad to hear mum and baby Arabella are doing well, Schumi.  Lots of loving family for the new baby.  Congratulations to Clara and Hugo, and grandparents.
> 
> With more drugs, feeling a little better. Thank you all for well wishes. I don’t get headaches very often, but when I do, I’m not a good patient. Family hears me complaining quite a bit. I read it can last a week. Noooo, it has been 4 days, and that is more than I wanted. But am relaxing and enjoyed a cool feeling lunchtime walk. Full sunny day, so I was hoping the sun would feel good. Tad to bright for me.
> 
> Little one spied a bag of chocolate chips as was going to make cookies. But yep, chocolate chip pancakes and eggs benedict, and brunch was served. I enjoyed the pancakes. One left, so saved for another snack, finder’s eater.
> 
> Time for a mid afternoon nap or at least, rest.  Thankfully, alarm not set for tomorrow.  Yay, a holiday Monday is so appreciated, as gives me another day to relax, and not have to get up early.  Ah who’s kidding.  Was stupidly awake at 5 this morning.  But at least was no need to move.  Hehe, woke little one around 11am.  After 1/2 hour, asked where she was.  She went back to sleep.  Hence, brunch was eaten around 1pm today.  Ah, the colleges kids go back to school this week, as do all 4 of us.  Yeah, and no dropping little one off to school.  The City is still requiring maximum use of telework, and while the campus is open, all classes can be taken virtually.  I see no reason to risk staying in the City, where virus numbers continue to climb, and sit in a dorm to stream the class.  City says no more than 25 people in any indoor gathering.  Most of her classes have more than double that in students.  And to think college kids will conform to mask wearing and hand washing or number limits?  News already reporting parties in the City Universities.  Nope.  Not my kid.
> 
> Ah, Sunday.  Yes it is.  43 out.  Yep, any day almost 10 degrees above freezing is a good Winter day.  Dipping into the 30’s this week, so bundle up.




Thanks Lynne.......it’s made a lot of people happy today to see them finally have a baby.

Headaches are horrible. I’m glad you’re doing better, and yes, fresh air is always good. You have some cold weather coming.......think we have heavy rain forecast midweek for us.




Charade67 said:


> Yikes! Lots of prayers for everyone involved.
> 
> I don't have an AP. Would it be worth it if I am only planning to stay 3 nights with only 2 days at the parks? How would I purchase an AP? I was looking on the website, but it kept taking me to either a FL resident page or just regular tickets.
> 
> I'm only planning 3 nights, so I think cheap will be the way to go. Dh wants to stay at HR the next time we have a long vacation.
> 
> I know you don't care for it, but I actually like the look of Cabana Bay over that of Aventura. I don't mind being a little less adult at a theme park. I do like the idea of being closer to the parks though. I have a lot to consider.
> 
> Congratulations to the family.
> 
> Glad to hear it.
> 
> Waiting for football to start.






Charade67 said:


> I think I just figured it out. If I'm reading this correctly an annual pass would be the same price as a 2 day, park to park ticket. So.....if I bought an AP it would give me a discount on the hotel?




You’ll enjoy your time wherever you stay. Yes, Cabana Bay is not for me, too many a negative reports aside the theme is one we’re not keen on either.

AP rooms are limited, so check for AP rates to come out and get in quick. 






Robo56 said:


> Good Sunday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 550608
> 
> View attachment 550607
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.....that is a chocolicious looking cake. The person who made it has great skills with buttercream. It looks so smooth it looks like fondant. Beautiful cake. I’am sure Em was very pleased with her beautiful birthday cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a splinter of wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you’re son was able to find out what was causing his stomach problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great news on your trip in September with your son and daughter. You deserve a nice family trip. Hope you and your family are doing well. So nice to see you post.
> 
> 
> Sun is shinning this morning and the sky is blue.  Was 49 degrees when I woke up. Should warm up nice today.
> 
> I received phone call from granddaughter M Thursday evening that she has tested positive for Covid. She has worked from home since last February and she has limited her contact to 3 people in her fiancés family and her parents, brother and us. She thinks it was her fiancés sister who infected his father and her.  His dad and sister are sick too.
> 
> She had limited contact with them last Saturday and she started feeling ill on Tuesday. Was tested Wednesday and got positive result Thursday evening. Her fiancé is negative. She is a type 1 diabetic.
> 
> I’am praying for her healing. She has been in contact with her doctor and she will be monitoring her at home. I’am FaceTiming with her twice a day. Praying that all the vitamin C, Zinc and vitamin D pays off in shortening the severity of her illness.
> 
> Lynne hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> Sister who lives up near Orlando said she heard on the news that Florida Governor was saying thousands of folks are not showing up for their second injections of the vaccine. They are holding back those shots for those people. He said If  they don’t show up soon they will need to release those vaccines so others can get their first shot.
> 
> I would have suspected those folks should have been more then willing to complete the required second injection to complete the vaccine therapy. Not sure what’s going on there.
> 
> Sister also told me that a number of Nurses she used to work with in Minnesota received their 2 injection and all are off work sick. At this point just not sure what to think anymore.
> 
> At this point it seems it’s one of those damed if you do and damed if you don’t kind of things.
> 
> This is a u predic




Best wishes to your granddaughter Robo......what a worry with her Diabetes too. I hope she doesn’t get hit too severe with symptoms and all the measures she’s taking helps her along the way.

That’s worrying folks aren’t taking their second shot. And worrying news  about the nurses too.

Hope you’re doing well.......





Mild night here, bedroom windows will be open I think. Tuesday and Wednesday we are predicted high levels of rain all over I think. Flood warnings in some areas where they’ve had snow. 

Watching some true life murders tonight........not exactly cheerful viewing, but quite absorbing.

Hope everyone is having a lovely Sunday.........


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> This is a much awaited for baby after so many years of trying. We are over the moon and she sent the most beautiful picture of her and baby.....and my friends are finally Grandparents which will thrill them. Their other two kids are younger and so far show no signs of wanting a family.



Congratulations to all on the new baby in the family.


----------



## macraven

Prayers for your grandaughter Robo!

Its very upsetting news you received and hope she recovers quickly and completely.


----------



## bobbie68

everyone I took a few minutes out to pop on. We have been swamped here with packing, I thought I was doing good then last night looked at how much stuff we have left  and got anxious. My mother in law came over and helped a bit today, got a good amount done. Brian and I looked at the big stuff we have and are worried the big truck won't hold it all, so last minute getting rid of stuff we were on the fence about. I decided to buy a bike rack for my car and put the 4 bikes there to take less room in the truck. One of my friends is driving one car, my nephew was suppose to help but can't so I am going to share the driving of one car with Charlie (with his permit he can drive through several states with an adult) that helps I can't do long drives. Brian will be driving the truck and towing the camper. We are scheduled to leave this Friday barring any issues and will be in Orlando on Sunday. There are some slight issues trying to resolve so closing doesn't get delayed.

Oh the September trips sound good. I am looking forward to meet up with anybody anytime they come down. I love to meet people espeically the SANS family. I will only be about 25 minutes from Universal. 

I wish I had more time to catch up but if I don't pack I feel anxious. I scanned very quickly and saw there were some birthdays. 
 to Kyle
 to EM
 to anyone I missed.

I am sorry for SANS and family who have COVID I will keep everyone in my  thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery. I hope anyone getting the vaccine has no reactions. Sorry for vacations getting cancelled due to COVID travel bans.

I love CB it is a real fun resort and have always had a great visit. PBH is probably my favorite. Looking forward to try RP one night on the 30th. 

I am off I will try and pop back in before I leave on Friday. I hope everyone stays healthy and safe


----------



## Monykalyn

#gopackgo  #gochiefs  Yay both my teams won!
This has been the snowiest January I can remember in quite a while-snow friday -enough to coat at least an inch and wicked windchills. Let the chickens out in am before it started and had to chase them in when flurries started. Of course the youngest ones had were last ones to go in and protesting loudly. Mostly melted today and sunny although still brisk. One of my "babies" gave me a scare-saw blood dripping on the water while she was drinking-whisked her up and into house so could examine her. Wattle bleeding-and blood scab under her eye, by her comb and ear-although only active bleed was wattle. She may have shook her head and spattered those spots. Don't know if another hen got her or she got her head stuck somewhere. Quick dab with towel to stop bleeding then the goo to keep area protected. Do not need other chickens seeing/smelling blood, nor predators. In all the excitement forgot the eggs I had set on outside table until later. Thankfully above freezing! Have first aid kit just for the hens-including "miracle" ivermectin lol   
Fried rice for late lunch using leftover pork tenderloin from yesterday. 
Robo hope the GD is ok-have a friend with type 1 DM who had covid last fall. recovered fine and wish the same for your GD!!
Hear ya on the cruising Lynne-our next one isn't til Jan 2022-think DH forgot I wanted that one-will present at our anniversary in August all paid up. Allstate rewards has Carnival gift cards 12% off-only need a bit more to have paid in full. Not bad for booking almost 2 years ago and 12% discount at that! OTOH-if they take volunteers for test cruises...I'd go! I'll be vaccinated so why not?
So much to catch up on:



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> then we’ll be back for a week in April!!!


 YAY! when in April? Have to go get the UCF kid end of April


Charade67 said:


> The son of one of our therapists has been diagnosed with Hodgkin’s Lymphoma. He’s 22 years old. I just did a quick search and it looks like this is very treatable especially when detected early. I know Amy is worried, but also relieved to finally have a diagnosis so they can move forward.


 OMG hope he is ok-yes that type of cancer with very high cure rate. Sucks but yes, having plan is good


KStarfish82 said:


> .Charlie's 3rd birthday is on Saturday


 How did 3 years go by so fast?? Happy Birthday to Charlie!!


schumigirl said:


> I want to wish my wonderful son Kyle a very happy Birthday today.


 Happy birthday to Kyle!!! Hope he is able to get his very favorite flourless chocolate cake in Orlando this year as belated celebration! Is Kyle planning to come with you on one of your trips?


Realfoodfans said:


> So far cake


 Saw the cake on IG-holy moly it looks good.


Robo56 said:


> If you have anymore dizziness I would let the doc know. Since the dizzy spell foreshadowed you passing out make sure to sit down if you feel it coming on again. If outside get to the ground and sit. Sadly head injuries from the fall when passing out are dangerous. I increased fluid intake will help if your volume depleted.


 Hope the dizziness resolves RFF-robo advice is good! 


Sue M said:


> Monica oh no! Sorry to hear about Alysa. Silly girl for waiting. She’s lucky they didn’t burst. Glad she’s ok now. What an ordeal.
> Did you like Anjitos? We ate there last year and couldn’t understand what all the fuss was about for that place. We love Mexican food but didn’t like theirs.
> We loved the Italian place! Poor dog, glad he’s better!


 We like Anijitos fine-it just gets so loud and echo-ey in there. Italian was delish too!


Sue M said:


> tried ramming her car! Left a big dent in fender above wheel well.


 arg deer-had one bounce off hubs car I was driving home from prep for an event a couple years ago. It is almost a rite of passage in american midwest to have hit or nearly hit a deer...


Realfoodfans said:


> I have had tests and seen cardiologists and they don’t want to put me on medication as at the time felt stress and low blood pressure connected so I try to manage it. Last advice was add salt, drink couple of coffees and lots of water. However if it continues I will go back for further check ups.


 Did they do tilt table test? My oldest has those issues as well and best guess diagnosis is POTS-she told hospital this when she had the surgery. Even with fluids her BP was soft-likely cuz she didn't have her salt tabs. 


keishashadow said:


> preads quicker & might not respond to existing vaccine


 eh-the science illiterate popular media likes to cause a sensation. virologists aren't making the claims the talking heads are-yet. Remember this virus is one of the most extensively studied viruses EVER with modern technologies-we simply do NOT know if how it is changing bit by bit is usual or not nor what it actually means. The virology podcast I listen to is somewhat frustrated by the press and all these claims as "fact' when it is speculation.


Lynne G said:


> Last time, we were at FQ. Kids really don’t see any Disney in their trip wants


 Love FQ, but yea-we are all done with Disney for a time


keishashadow said:


> Those of u with pooches will share my pain


 Yep!!!


Realfoodfans said:


> Louie round a local


 what a cutie pie


Charade67 said:


> He can be such a pain for something so cute.


 and we still love'em. Glad he got his nail trimming out of the way! Silly boy.


keishashadow said:


> Middle DS up at ER with the bit-too-long-for comfort gut issues


 Hope he is OK!! IBS? I suspect my oldest has IBS-have had her keep food journal etc. She really needs a colonoscopy.


Charade67 said:


> probably arrive on a Thursday night and leave the following Sunday. Unfortunately I won't have much of a budget to work with.





Charade67 said:


> . I am seriously considering a brief solo trip to Universal in September





DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We have our trip booked for October also





tink1957 said:


> we will be there Sept 19 -28. We will be at WDW for 4 nights and Sapphire Falls for 5 ...best thing is all 3 of us are going this time.





Charade67 said:


> I like the fun look of Cabana Bay, but the low price of Dockside is enticing


 Dockside busses are same spot as Cabana Bay so no different there.  It is the haul through Citywalk to the busses that stop me from booking CB for HHN-my feets is already tired and the ease of water taxi is just so nice.  That said-if it was a choice of Dockside or no trip-Dockside would be booked with no regrets/hesitation at all.  If you do go-you should check out a daytime tour of the HHN houses. REally neat and gives you taste without the scares. Wish I could gift my free HHN ticket as I never use it as I get a multiday pass for HHN.


keishashadow said:


> Another big fan of SF. If it included the FOTL, I’d book it over RP





keishashadow said:


> Will say their bus service was stellar. Could’ve been a fluke but there are so many choices there, we haven’t given it another chance. So many here love the resort & have made it their home away from home. Suggest checking out recent reviews.


LOVE CB-and busses are good. Love the theming, rooms (although I always get the suite), pools, staff, and food court is so good! SF is my favorite though (yes even over RPR). I have premier pass though, so have the built in EP. And with late night HHN I'm not up early enough to need EP before 4 anyway.   Looking at 9/18-26 currently-and holy cow-Frontier (out of STL-would mean 3 hour drive for me) is $88 RT right now! With Owner's locker wouldn't need more than a carry on...Delta miles but no direct flights from Springfield and Allegiant doesn't have schedule out that far yet. 


Lynne G said:


> head is still feeling painful at times, so drugs and rest were today’s main events. Not running a fever, can smell and taste, and not sore anywhere else. So I guess it was just a migraine, and head is taking its time getting rid of the pain.


 hope the head is better soon


schumigirl said:


> Arabella Cecily........


 Congrats!!


Robo56 said:


> I would have suspected those folks should have been more then willing to complete the required second injection to complete the vaccine therapy. Not sure what’s going on there.


 Unless they had reactions-why it is NOT recommended if covid + within 90 days-everyone I know who had covid within 90 days of vax have had reactions-severe headache, chills, fever etc for a couple days.  


Robo56 said:


> Sister also told me that a number of Nurses she used to work with in Minnesota received their 2nd injection and all are off work sick now. At this point just not sure what to think anymore.


 It is the "booster" effect.  I listened to podcast with vaccine gurus who said the side effects of 2nd shot MUST be communicated EFFECTIVELY or else we'd have this situation of distrust.  Being honest is NOT something this admin is good at nor actually communicating well or effectively, and even top trusted guru changes his words to manipulate behavior (instead of honesty)


keishashadow said:


> especially health care workers, that aren’t fully on board.


well to be fair-healthcare workers cover the entire gamut from housekeeping, food service, janitorial, maintenance etc. not just MD or RN's. And prone to manipulation of misinformation.  
YAY for dietician keeping in touch!! Yes all my covid patients have lost weight and it's been a struggle to get weights back on track. Literally throwing everything we can to get appetite up - fortified foods, high cal foods/supplements, appetite stimulants etc. A very LARGE part of the challenge is the on/off isolation that has been going on for nearly a year! Forcing them to continue to isolate, eat in rooms, limited social contact-for their "own good' of course- is HUGE in impacting intakes/appetite. Hell we consider solitary confinement to be a PUNISHMENT in prisons yet we VOLUNTARILY did this AGAINST many residents wishes for nearly a year. ugh rant over.

Have been watching the MCU movies again-in chrono order (well except the horrible Edward Norton hulk movie)-up to Avengers.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Monykalyn said:


> #gopackgo  #gochiefs  Yay both my teams won!
> This has been the snowiest January I can remember in quite a while-snow friday -enough to coat at least an inch and wicked windchills. Let the chickens out in am before it started and had to chase them in when flurries started. Of course the youngest ones had were last ones to go in and protesting loudly. Mostly melted today and sunny although still brisk. One of my "babies" gave me a scare-saw blood dripping on the water while she was drinking-whisked her up and into house so could examine her. Wattle bleeding-and blood scab under her eye, by her comb and ear-although only active bleed was wattle. She may have shook her head and spattered those spots. Don't know if another hen got her or she got her head stuck somewhere. Quick dab with towel to stop bleeding then the goo to keep area protected. Do not need other chickens seeing/smelling blood, nor predators. In all the excitement forgot the eggs I had set on outside table until later. Thankfully above freezing! Have first aid kit just for the hens-including "miracle" ivermectin lol
> Fried rice for late lunch using leftover pork tenderloin from yesterday.
> Robo hope the GD is ok-have a friend with type 1 DM who had covid last fall. recovered fine and wish the same for your GD!!
> Hear ya on the cruising Lynne-our next one isn't til Jan 2022-think DH forgot I wanted that one-will present at our anniversary in August all paid up. Allstate rewards has Carnival gift cards 12% off-only need a bit more to have paid in full. Not bad for booking almost 2 years ago and 12% discount at that! OTOH-if they take volunteers for test cruises...I'd go! I'll be vaccinated so why not?
> So much to catch up on:
> 
> YAY! when in April? Have to go get the UCF kid end of April
> OMG hope he is ok-yes that type of cancer with very high cure rate. Sucks but yes, having plan is good
> How did 3 years go by so fast?? Happy Birthday to Charlie!!
> Happy birthday to Kyle!!! Hope he is able to get his very favorite flourless chocolate cake in Orlando this year as belated celebration! Is Kyle planning to come with you on one of your trips?
> Saw the cake on IG-holy moly it looks good.
> Hope the dizziness resolves RFF-robo advice is good!
> We like Anijitos fine-it just gets so loud and echo-ey in there. Italian was delish too!
> arg deer-had one bounce off hubs car I was driving home from prep for an event a couple years ago. It is almost a rite of passage in american midwest to have hit or nearly hit a deer...
> Did they do tilt table test? My oldest has those issues as well and best guess diagnosis is POTS-she told hospital this when she had the surgery. Even with fluids her BP was soft-likely cuz she didn't have her salt tabs.
> eh-the science illiterate popular media likes to cause a sensation. virologists aren't making the claims the talking heads are-yet. Remember this virus is one of the most extensively studied viruses EVER with modern technologies-we simply do NOT know if how it is changing bit by bit is usual or not nor what it actually means. The virology podcast I listen to is somewhat frustrated by the press and all these claims as "fact' when it is speculation.
> Love FQ, but yea-we are all done with Disney for a time
> Yep!!!
> what a cutie pie
> and we still love'em. Glad he got his nail trimming out of the way! Silly boy.
> Hope he is OK!! IBS? I suspect my oldest has IBS-have had her keep food journal etc. She really needs a colonoscopy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dockside busses are same spot as Cabana Bay so no different there.  It is the haul through Citywalk to the busses that stop me from booking CB for HHN-my feets is already tired and the ease of water taxi is just so nice.  That said-if it was a choice of Dockside or no trip-Dockside would be booked with no regrets/hesitation at all.  If you do go-you should check out a daytime tour of the HHN houses. REally neat and gives you taste without the scares. Wish I could gift my free HHN ticket as I never use it as I get a multiday pass for HHN.
> 
> 
> LOVE CB-and busses are good. Love the theming, rooms (although I always get the suite), pools, staff, and food court is so good! SF is my favorite though (yes even over RPR). I have premier pass though, so have the built in EP. And with late night HHN I'm not up early enough to need EP before 4 anyway.   Looking at 9/18-26 currently-and holy cow-Frontier (out of STL-would mean 3 hour drive for me) is $88 RT right now! With Owner's locker wouldn't need more than a carry on...Delta miles but no direct flights from Springfield and Allegiant doesn't have schedule out that far yet.
> hope the head is better soon
> Congrats!!
> Unless they had reactions-why it is NOT recommended if covid + within 90 days-everyone I know who had covid within 90 days of vax have had reactions-severe headache, chills, fever etc for a couple days.
> It is the "booster" effect.  I listened to podcast with vaccine gurus who said the side effects of 2nd shot MUST be communicated EFFECTIVELY or else we'd have this situation of distrust.  Being honest is NOT something this admin is good at nor actually communicating well or effectively, and even top trusted guru changes his words to manipulate behavior (instead of honesty)
> 
> well to be fair-healthcare workers cover the entire gamut from housekeeping, food service, janitorial, maintenance etc. not just MD or RN's. And prone to manipulation of misinformation.
> YAY for dietician keeping in touch!! Yes all my covid patients have lost weight and it's been a struggle to get weights back on track. Literally throwing everything we can to get appetite up - fortified foods, high cal foods/supplements, appetite stimulants etc. A very LARGE part of the challenge is the on/off isolation that has been going on for nearly a year! Forcing them to continue to isolate, eat in rooms, limited social contact-for their "own good' of course- is HUGE in impacting intakes/appetite. Hell we consider solitary confinement to be a PUNISHMENT in prisons yet we VOLUNTARILY did this AGAINST many residents wishes for nearly a year. ugh rant over.
> 
> Have been watching the MCU movies again-in chrono order (well except the horrible Edward Norton hulk movie)-up to Avengers.



We will be back 11th-17th!

I’m happy the Chiefs won, I’ve been a Cowboys fan since I was 12 but lots of disappointment lately, glad to see what would normally be called our home team winning...lol, watching Tampa and New Orleans right now.


----------



## Charade67

One last check in before going to bed. I am so sleepy right now. 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I think there might still be an additional 3 months free on AP but not for certain you may want to look into that if possibly purchasing and your AP would be active for the time period after 1st use, so if you bought one next week but didn’t use it til September then it would be a year from that time, or 15 months from that time if that promo is still going on.


Thanks for that information.  That gives me a good excuse to go back again. 



Robo56 said:


> I received phone call from granddaughter M Thursday evening that she has tested positive for Covid. She has worked from home since last February and she has limited her contact to 3 people in her fiancés family and her parents, brother and us. She thinks it was her fiancés sister who infected his father and her. His dad and sister are sick too.
> 
> She had limited contact with them last Saturday and she started feeling ill on Tuesday. Was tested Wednesday and got positive result Thursday evening. Her fiancé is negative. She is a type 1 diabetic.
> 
> I’am praying for her healing. She has been in contact with her doctor and she will be monitoring her at home. I’am FaceTiming with her twice a day. Praying that all the vitamin C, Zinc and vitamin D pays off in shortening the severity of her illness.


 Prayers for her and that her symptoms won't be too bad. 



schumigirl said:


> AP rooms are limited, so check for AP rates to come out and get in quick.


More good information. I have absolutely no idea how any of this works. I guess it will be a few months before they post AP rates for September and October?



bobbie68 said:


> everyone I took a few minutes out to pop on. We have been swamped here with packing,


 Good lunch with the packing and the move. Hope it is very uneventful.



Monykalyn said:


> One of my "babies" gave me a scare-saw blood dripping on the water while she was drinking-whisked her up and into house so could examine her. Wattle bleeding-and blood scab under her eye, by her comb and ear-although only active bleed was wattle. She may have shook her head and spattered those spots.


Hope she will be okay.



Monykalyn said:


> Dockside busses are same spot as Cabana Bay so no different there. It is the haul through Citywalk to the busses that stop me from booking CB for HHN-my feets is already tired and the ease of water taxi is just so nice. That said-if it was a choice of Dockside or no trip-Dockside would be booked with no regrets/hesitation at all.


Thank you. More good information. 



Monykalyn said:


> Have been watching the MCU movies again-in chrono order (well except the horrible Edward Norton hulk movie)-up to Avengers.


 My favorite part of that movie was when Banner was watching The Courtship of Eddie's Father. I had to explain that one to B.


Well, I am now a bit overwhelmed with information about hotels and APs. I skimmed the AP thread and think I have some idea how it works. I will try to get over there sometime tomorrow and ask some questions.


----------



## macraven

bobbie68 said:


> everyone I took a few minutes out to pop on. We have been swamped here with packing, I thought I was doing good then last night looked at how much stuff we have left  and got anxious. My mother in law came over and helped a bit today, got a good amount done. Brian and I looked at the big stuff we have and are worried the big truck won't hold it all, so last minute getting rid of stuff we were on the fence about. I decided to buy a bike rack for my car and put the 4 bikes there to take less room in the truck. One of my friends is driving one car, my nephew was suppose to help but can't so I am going to share the driving of one car with Charlie (with his permit he can drive through several states with an adult) that helps I can't do long drives. Brian will be driving the truck and towing the camper. We are scheduled to leave this Friday barring any issues and will be in Orlando on Sunday. There are some slight issues trying to resolve so closing doesn't get delayed.
> 
> 
> I wish I had more time to catch up but if I don't pack I feel anxious.  I will try and pop back in before I leave on Friday. I hope everyone stays healthy and safe



Bobbie, the days before a move can be challenging for packing everything up.
You’ll get it done !
With Charlie and your daughter helping and packing, you might get the job done earlier than expected.

If I lived nearby, I’d lend a hand to help you.
I’m very good at stuffing last minute things in boxes... 

Next Sunday, you’ll be at your new home.

Do let us know when you get settled.
Safe travels!


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> everyone I took a few minutes out to pop on. We have been swamped here with packing, I thought I was doing good then last night looked at how much stuff we have left  and got anxious. My mother in law came over and helped a bit today, got a good amount done. Brian and I looked at the big stuff we have and are worried the big truck won't hold it all, so last minute getting rid of stuff we were on the fence about. I decided to buy a bike rack for my car and put the 4 bikes there to take less room in the truck. One of my friends is driving one car, my nephew was suppose to help but can't so I am going to share the driving of one car with Charlie (with his permit he can drive through several states with an adult) that helps I can't do long drives. Brian will be driving the truck and towing the camper. We are scheduled to leave this Friday barring any issues and will be in Orlando on Sunday. There are some slight issues trying to resolve so closing doesn't get delayed.
> 
> Oh the September trips sound good. I am looking forward to meet up with anybody anytime they come down. I love to meet people espeically the SANS family. I will only be about 25 minutes from Universal.
> 
> I wish I had more time to catch up but if I don't pack I feel anxious. I scanned very quickly and saw there were some birthdays.
> to Kyle
> to EM
> to anyone I missed.
> 
> I am sorry for SANS and family who have COVID I will keep everyone in my  thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery. I hope anyone getting the vaccine has no reactions. Sorry for vacations getting cancelled due to COVID travel bans.
> 
> I love CB it is a real fun resort and have always had a great visit. PBH is probably my favorite. Looking forward to try RP one night on the 30th.
> 
> I am off I will try and pop back in before I leave on Friday. I hope everyone stays healthy and safe



Thanks bobbie.....and good luck on Friday, hope it all goes well.....you`ve waited such a long time for this move........





Monykalyn said:


> #gopackgo  #gochiefs  Yay both my teams won!
> This has been the snowiest January I can remember in quite a while-snow friday -enough to coat at least an inch and wicked windchills. Let the chickens out in am before it started and had to chase them in when flurries started. Of course the youngest ones had were last ones to go in and protesting loudly. Mostly melted today and sunny although still brisk. One of my "babies" gave me a scare-saw blood dripping on the water while she was drinking-whisked her up and into house so could examine her. Wattle bleeding-and blood scab under her eye, by her comb and ear-although only active bleed was wattle. She may have shook her head and spattered those spots. Don't know if another hen got her or she got her head stuck somewhere. Quick dab with towel to stop bleeding then the goo to keep area protected. Do not need other chickens seeing/smelling blood, nor predators. In all the excitement forgot the eggs I had set on outside table until later. Thankfully above freezing! Have first aid kit just for the hens-including "miracle" ivermectin lol
> Fried rice for late lunch using leftover pork tenderloin from yesterday.
> Robo hope the GD is ok-have a friend with type 1 DM who had covid last fall. recovered fine and wish the same for your GD!!
> Hear ya on the cruising Lynne-our next one isn't til Jan 2022-think DH forgot I wanted that one-will present at our anniversary in August all paid up. Allstate rewards has Carnival gift cards 12% off-only need a bit more to have paid in full. Not bad for booking almost 2 years ago and 12% discount at that! OTOH-if they take volunteers for test cruises...I'd go! I'll be vaccinated so why not?
> So much to catch up on:
> 
> YAY! when in April? Have to go get the UCF kid end of April
> OMG hope he is ok-yes that type of cancer with very high cure rate. Sucks but yes, having plan is good
> How did 3 years go by so fast?? Happy Birthday to Charlie!!
> Happy birthday to Kyle!!! Hope he is able to get his very favorite flourless chocolate cake in Orlando this year as belated celebration! Is Kyle planning to come with you on one of your trips?
> Saw the cake on IG-holy moly it looks good.
> Hope the dizziness resolves RFF-robo advice is good!
> We like Anijitos fine-it just gets so loud and echo-ey in there. Italian was delish too!
> arg deer-had one bounce off hubs car I was driving home from prep for an event a couple years ago. It is almost a rite of passage in american midwest to have hit or nearly hit a deer...
> Did they do tilt table test? My oldest has those issues as well and best guess diagnosis is POTS-she told hospital this when she had the surgery. Even with fluids her BP was soft-likely cuz she didn't have her salt tabs.
> eh-the science illiterate popular media likes to cause a sensation. virologists aren't making the claims the talking heads are-yet. Remember this virus is one of the most extensively studied viruses EVER with modern technologies-we simply do NOT know if how it is changing bit by bit is usual or not nor what it actually means. The virology podcast I listen to is somewhat frustrated by the press and all these claims as "fact' when it is speculation.
> Love FQ, but yea-we are all done with Disney for a time
> Yep!!!
> what a cutie pie
> and we still love'em. Glad he got his nail trimming out of the way! Silly boy.
> Hope he is OK!! IBS? I suspect my oldest has IBS-have had her keep food journal etc. She really needs a colonoscopy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dockside busses are same spot as Cabana Bay so no different there.  It is the haul through Citywalk to the busses that stop me from booking CB for HHN-my feets is already tired and the ease of water taxi is just so nice.  That said-if it was a choice of Dockside or no trip-Dockside would be booked with no regrets/hesitation at all.  If you do go-you should check out a daytime tour of the HHN houses. REally neat and gives you taste without the scares. Wish I could gift my free HHN ticket as I never use it as I get a multiday pass for HHN.
> 
> 
> LOVE CB-and busses are good. Love the theming, rooms (although I always get the suite), pools, staff, and food court is so good! SF is my favorite though (yes even over RPR). I have premier pass though, so have the built in EP. And with late night HHN I'm not up early enough to need EP before 4 anyway.   Looking at 9/18-26 currently-and holy cow-Frontier (out of STL-would mean 3 hour drive for me) is $88 RT right now! With Owner's locker wouldn't need more than a carry on...Delta miles but no direct flights from Springfield and Allegiant doesn't have schedule out that far yet.
> hope the head is better soon
> Congrats!!
> Unless they had reactions-why it is NOT recommended if covid + within 90 days-everyone I know who had covid within 90 days of vax have had reactions-severe headache, chills, fever etc for a couple days.
> It is the "booster" effect.  I listened to podcast with vaccine gurus who said the side effects of 2nd shot MUST be communicated EFFECTIVELY or else we'd have this situation of distrust.  Being honest is NOT something this admin is good at nor actually communicating well or effectively, and even top trusted guru changes his words to manipulate behavior (instead of honesty)
> 
> well to be fair-healthcare workers cover the entire gamut from housekeeping, food service, janitorial, maintenance etc. not just MD or RN's. And prone to manipulation of misinformation.
> YAY for dietician keeping in touch!! Yes all my covid patients have lost weight and it's been a struggle to get weights back on track. Literally throwing everything we can to get appetite up - fortified foods, high cal foods/supplements, appetite stimulants etc. A very LARGE part of the challenge is the on/off isolation that has been going on for nearly a year! Forcing them to continue to isolate, eat in rooms, limited social contact-for their "own good' of course- is HUGE in impacting intakes/appetite. Hell we consider solitary confinement to be a PUNISHMENT in prisons yet we VOLUNTARILY did this AGAINST many residents wishes for nearly a year. ugh rant over.
> 
> Have been watching the MCU movies again-in chrono order (well except the horrible Edward Norton hulk movie)-up to Avengers.




Glad chickens were ok.....never thought about blood attracting predators.

No, Kyle isn`t coming with us this year on any of the trips, he has other plans  and hopefully they`ll all pan out too. Such uncertainty at the moment with travel. Oh yes, he enjoyed lots of flourless chocolate cake.......

Glad to hear things are good for you right now and happy travel plans........






Charade67 said:


> One last check in before going to bed. I am so sleepy right now.
> 
> Thanks for that information.  That gives me a good excuse to go back again.
> 
> Prayers for her and that her symptoms won't be too bad.
> 
> More good information. I have absolutely no idea how any of this works. I guess it will be a few months before they post AP rates for September and October?
> 
> Good lunch with the packing and the move. Hope it is very uneventful.
> 
> Hope she will be okay.
> 
> Thank you. More good information.
> 
> My favorite part of that movie was when Banner was watching The Courtship of Eddie's Father. I had to explain that one to B.
> 
> 
> Well, I am now a bit overwhelmed with information about hotels and APs. I skimmed the AP thread and think I have some idea how it works. I will try to get over there sometime tomorrow and ask some questions.



We haven`t ever used the AP rate for booking hotels, so I have no clue personally, but there are threads in the stickies that`ll give you an idea of timescale, but seems to be a few months out from what folks are posting.




Monday again.....I gather it`s a Holiday in the US today..........

Today looks cold outside as clouds are coming in from the sea despite temps claiming to be around mid to high 40`s. Heavy rain and sleet forecast for the next 3 days, mosty rain I guess.

Got some more pictures of the newest baby and what a beauty she is.......mum looks a little wiped out naturally, but so happy. I think her arriving two weeks early has taken everyone by surprise. Both sets of Grandparents are now wondering when they can get to see her......goodness knows.

Trying to decide what to get up to today. Looks not the nicest day for a walk so might do some organising or clearing some stuff out, always good to do that.

Food wise, we have steak pie for dinner tonight, very winter warming dish with a lovely puff pastry on top.....breakfast was boring old rice krispies.





























Happy Monday​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Robo really hope your GD has the low symptoms and recovery is quick.
Monykalyn hope your feathered friend heals quickly.
Bobbie wonderful news about your move - hope it goes smoothly and look forward to seeing a photo!

Good morning to everyone.  Had to do a quick early walk to our local shop as milk and cream were out and our grocery delivery is end of the day tomorrow.  Louie thought we were off on a proper walk so was disappointed when we came straight back!

So just having another coffee and then will do the ironing.  Kev is outside doing some hedge cutting while we have a dry morning as garden waste bins will start up again now having been stopped over the holidays.

@schumigirl Kev has been just once to see his new grandson.  They are only a couple of miles away.  He stayed in the garden and saw him through an open window.  Mask on of course.

Happy Monday all.  The ironing is shouting from the laundry room!


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Robo really hope your GD has the low symptoms and recovery is quick.
> Monykalyn hope your feathered friend heals quickly.
> Bobbie wonderful news about your move - hope it goes smoothly and look forward to seeing a photo!
> 
> Good morning to everyone.  Had to do a quick early walk to our local shop as milk and cream were out and our grocery delivery is end of the day tomorrow.  Louie thought we were off on a proper walk so was disappointed when we came straight back!
> 
> So just having another coffee and then will do the ironing.  Kev is outside doing some hedge cutting while we have a dry morning as garden waste bins will start up again now having been stopped over the holidays.
> 
> @schumigirl Kev has been just once to see his new grandson.  They are only a couple of miles away.  He stayed in the garden and saw him through an open window.  Mask on of course.
> 
> Happy Monday all.  The ironing is shouting from the laundry room!



It`s so tough isn`t. I`m glad he got to see the new baby even if it is through the window......my Goddaughter lives a fair bit away from both sets of parents too, her mum and dad are two of our closest friends and live about 20 miles from us, his family live way down on the South Coast, so I have no clue when they`ll see her. But it`s nice Kev can go and see grandson when he feels like it, very strange times for sure. 





Been doing some laundry myself this morning, but phone is ringing a lot, we still have a landline, wouldn`t really be without it and it`s the way mum calls me usually. I never have my mobile sitting beside me......I do have some friends, I swear they sit on their phone....as soon as you txt they reply in an instant......nah......I normally find mine in my handbag.

Lunch, we opted to have bacon sandwiches.......might do BLT`s as I do have some lettuce rumbling around, always goes down well. 

Mid morning cuppa time.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@schumigirl I only kept my landline for my parents to ring.  Particularly Dad when his sight was deteriorating could no longer use the mobile but could hit large button 1 on his landline.  No landline here at Em’s but don’t miss it.  Staff at care home rushed off their feet with requests for FaceTime but so welcomed.

Ironing done - including two lots of bedding.  Most don’t bother but I love crisp, smooth bed. Think Carole is the same.

J has adapted school shirts - cannot fasten buttons.  Have seven - had to laugh as found missing sock stuck to the Velcro.  Think this one been on the laundry room drying rack since Christmas as eventually had given up and thrown the other sock last week!


----------



## Lynne G

Haha, the laundry sock monster.  I can’t tell you how many were eaten by that monster over the years, Julie.  Yeah, tossed more than one unmatched sock too.  Yep, our dogs always enjoyed a walk.  We used a code word for walks, and another when we were just going out without a dog.  Still saw pouty when they really wanted to go with.  Hope Louie at least got a little backyard perimeter walk.  Yeah, so sad no visits.  For almost a year now.  Life does go on, but the loss of closeness for many has been hard.

Bobbie, Woot! Best of luck packing the rest of your home. Sounds like quite the caravan. Good thoughts all go safely and new house keys are in your hands quickly.

Ah, Robo, I hope she has very mild symptoms, or none at all.  Scary how the virus can travel so fast.  Hope you are enjoying that nice weather and a cup of coffee in your HHN cup.

Schumi having bacon and tea. Yay! Yeah, because of school and work, my kids never come on my September trips. Our holiday ones, most of the time they do.

MonyK, good to hear all okay. Yeah, my neighbor chickens were very well taken care of. Here, they can’t be out of their caging, and their backyard is mostly the cage anyway. Yeah, routine to see a raccoon or cat try to get into the cage. He has quite the deterrents around and on the cage. I think the last time I talked to them, only one left. I don’t  know if he will get more or not. Maybe after the last one is no more. They must have lived a long time. But I think I was told they live around 12 years. I am sure they have had them at least that long. It’s been years since I was happily gifted fresh eggs.

Yeah DisneyLife, talk about a disappointing season. Keisha and I both disappointed. Eh, may watch some of that Super Bowl. Older one had the Chiefs game on. I didn’t see much of it.

Went to bed early, right after dinner. Oops, that early bedtime meant around a midnight wake up. Decided to go back to sleep, and was up around 5. Routine is hard to stop. But very thankful I do not have to be working. My head is not as painful now, but I am still going to take at easy. I hate not feeling myself.

Off to refill the teapot. I too am not a good water drinker, but my tea is mostly water, so I figure flavored water is just as good. That’s my take, and I’m sticking to it. 

Most Marvelous Monday homies, and do a good deed or two, as for us, the celebration of why a holiday today, is a day to be of service. Lots of well wishes to those not feeling well.

Ah yes, that extended weekend. Woot!!!!


----------



## macraven

Julie, isn’t that the way is always happens... can’t find a mate to a sock so you toss the one you have

Later you find the other sock.
Lol

it’s happen to us many times

Sounds like you have done a lot this morning!

I see another homie has posted this morning.
As I was typing saw Lynne has posted
Off to read about her day now.


----------



## macraven

Lynne, it’s dreadful you still have the lingering headache!
Hope it leaves completely real soon!

You always are so healthy and active and can’t recall the last time you have been under the weather

sending mummy dust you feel better real soon!


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Mac. Yeah, I am more than very lucky I am healthy most of the time. Does feel much better than the other day. We do have what little one calls knock out pills. They were handy these last couple of days.

Blustery, cool day, as says the weather guy. To be continued at that cool temps all this week. But hey, the sun has been shining since sunrise. Smile for me. And already hear trash can movement. Yep, trash out day for us. Will do it by dinner time.

And a un huh:


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> @schumigirl I only kept my landline for my parents to ring.  Particularly Dad when his sight was deteriorating could no longer use the mobile but could hit large button 1 on his landline.  No landline here at Em’s but don’t miss it.  Staff at care home rushed off their feet with requests for FaceTime but so welcomed.
> 
> Ironing done - including two lots of bedding.  Most don’t bother but I love crisp, smooth bed. Think Carole is the same.
> 
> J has adapted school shirts - cannot fasten buttons.  Have seven - had to laugh as found missing sock stuck to the Velcro.  Think this one been on the laundry room drying rack since Christmas as eventually had given up and thrown the other sock last week!



Oh gosh yes, I get teased mercilessly about ironing sheets....why would you not!! Adapted shirts sound such a good idea, I`ve never heard of them.......






Lynne G said:


> View attachment 550738
> 
> Thanks Mac. Yeah, I am more than very lucky I am healthy most of the time. Does feel much better than the other day. We do have what little one calls knock out pills. They were handy these last couple of days.
> 
> Blustery, cool day, as says the weather guy. To be continued at that cool temps all this week. But hey, the sun has been shining since sunrise. Smile for me. And already hear trash can movement. Yep, trash out day for us. Will do it by dinner time.
> 
> And a un huh:
> View attachment 550739




Glad you`re doing better Lynne.....knock out pills are the best when it`s a headache like that to get rid of it. 

Enjoy that tea......



Tom`s been on zoom chatting to an ex employee still out in Saudi, I walked past the dining room a couple of times and there was lots of roaring laughter and I think sharing of stories.......he was on for quite a time, so I passed the afternoon away writing emails......they can be as long as our phone calls......

Steak pie in to cook......will be ready in about 40 minutes, puff pastry and filo pastry are two I`ll happily buy store bought. Not always worth the effort......

Hope you`re having a lovely Monday.......getting cooler here again......


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, a oven roasted turkey breast, baked potato, chopped red peppers and tomatoes. And if not enough carbs, rice too.  Only thing left was a hunk of the turkey.  Full.  

Trash is out the door, and glad I am feeling better, as that 4 day routine starts again, with a not telling when first class is tomorrow little one, and a sleeping older one, as his college always starts on a Wednesday for some reason. So, one starting, one still in that break mode. Because of the restrictions, older one’s college is not open to students, but little one’s university is open, but all students are permitted to virtually take classes. The fact that they are still offering dorm rooms, means to me, many are doing it virtually. And with the City and University having a not good track record of stopping the virus, I can see why many students would not want to be on campus. Plus, so much is closed down around the campus since last year.

And so, mighty happy tomorrow is Tuesday.



Hope all have a peaceful and quiet night.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Uneventful Monday today, so nothing much worth reporting.  I got our transportation from the airport scheduled for our Disney trip, and am getting ideas about my potential Universal trip. 

Oh, I did get some bad news today. There is a couple in my Sunday School class who are in their late 60s or early 70s. Several years ago the husband was diagnosed with Alzheimer's. It finally got to the point last year that the wife was unable to care for him at home, so in August she made the difficult decision to place him in a nursing home.  Today the wife was contacted and told that her husband had Covid. They were sending him to the hospital because he was awake, but unresponsive. Then they told her that he actually tested positive on January 6.  They just told her about this today. I have been waiting for an update, but so far nothing. The situation does not sound hopeful at all. The nursing home advised her to have a do not resuscitate order.



Realfoodfans said:


> The ironing is shouting from the laundry room!


I can't even remember when I last ironed something. 



schumigirl said:


> we still have a landline, wouldn`t really be without it and it`s the way mum calls me usually. I never have my mobile sitting beside me.....


We held onto out landline for the longest time. We finally got rid of it when we realized that it hadn't been working for 2 months and we didn't even realize it. 



Lynne G said:


> My head is not as painful now, but I am still going to take at easy. I hate not feeling myself.


Sorry you still aren't feeling well. Do you get migraines or just bad, lingering headaches? I get bad headaches when I get overheated. 

Caspian is staring at me. I think he wants to play. He had a little mouse toy that he is obsessed with .


----------



## Lynne G

I’m not sure, Charade.  But when I get a headache, it usually makes me nauseous.  This one lasted 4 days.  I am feeling more like myself, but not 100 percent quite yet.  Will take those pills again at bedtime, as hoping a good night sleep will shake whatever caused that headache is gone for good.  Hehe, cat wants to play.  When I had a cat, he liked to hunt in the night time.  He only came in to eat and get snacks, and stayed inside when too hot or cold outside.  

Will be a early night for me. Alarm set, but I tend to awake close to when it goes off. Eh, either way, early morning for me. Teapot clean, and ready to be filled.

Tea and relaxing.  Ahhhhh.


----------



## macraven

Lynne, hope your headache is gone when you wake up in the morning.
Had to be hard to work or do much with that pain 

Sending Mummy Dust for you again also throwing in a prayer you are back feeling better in the morning.


Charade, prayers for the elder couple you talked about.
I hope she has someone to guide her on what to do for her husband.

It’s a great feeling to cross something off the to do list for your Disney trip.
Hope you can make a trip to Universal.
Solo trips are good.
It’s your first solo trip and I understand flying can be hard to imagine on navigating in an airport.

I do most of my trips solo and still get a bit edgy finding my way around inside the airports.

Hope all the homies are doing fine tonight!


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> It’s your first solo trip and I understand flying can be hard to imagine on navigating in an airport.


The airport doesn’t bother me. It’s the actual flying that makes me nervous. If I lived a little closer I would drive.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Uneventful Monday today, so nothing much worth reporting.  I got our transportation from the airport scheduled for our Disney trip, and am getting ideas about my potential Universal trip.
> 
> Oh, I did get some bad news today. There is a couple in my Sunday School class who are in their late 60s or early 70s. Several years ago the husband was diagnosed with Alzheimer's. It finally got to the point last year that the wife was unable to care for him at home, so in August she made the difficult decision to place him in a nursing home.  Today the wife was contacted and told that her husband had Covid. They were sending him to the hospital because he was awake, but unresponsive. Then they told her that he actually tested positive on January 6.  They just told her about this today. I have been waiting for an update, but so far nothing. The situation does not sound hopeful at all. The nursing home advised her to have a do not resuscitate order.
> 
> I can't even remember when I last ironed something.
> 
> We held onto out landline for the longest time. We finally got rid of it when we realized that it hadn't been working for 2 months and we didn't even realize it.
> 
> Sorry you still aren't feeling well. Do you get migraines or just bad, lingering headaches? I get bad headaches when I get overheated.
> 
> Caspian is staring at me. I think he wants to play. He had a little mouse toy that he is obsessed with .



Best wishes to the couple you know, yes, doesn`t sound positive at all. Hope the lady has someone to take care of her through all of this. 





Lynne G said:


> I’m not sure, Charade.  But when I get a headache, it usually makes me nauseous.  This one lasted 4 days.  I am feeling more like myself, but not 100 percent quite yet.  Will take those pills again at bedtime, as hoping a good night sleep will shake whatever caused that headache is gone for good.  Hehe, cat wants to play.  When I had a cat, he liked to hunt in the night time.  He only came in to eat and get snacks, and stayed inside when too hot or cold outside.
> 
> Will be a early night for me. Alarm set, but I tend to awake close to when it goes off. Eh, either way, early morning for me. Teapot clean, and ready to be filled.
> 
> Tea and relaxing.  Ahhhhh.




I always believe a good nights sleep sorts most ails out......it`s usually tiredness or stress that causes mine......so sleep usually sorts all that out. 





Rain has come......not as bad as predicted, but think further up North is to be worse than us. No snow forecast for us at least......apparently this is named Storm Christoph......most of us just call it rain in winter. 

Honey mustard chicken tonight for dinner, that`s about as far as I`ve thought today for food. Tom asked if I can be bothered to make pancakes for breakfast, so pancakes it is.......too early yet for me, just having some ginger tea for now. 




























Happy Tuesday




​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a Taco Tuesday is upon us, and one that is after the federal holiday.  So yeah,


 to all the homies.

Charade, sending well thoughts to that couple at church. Indeed, I hope they get loving support in the all the days ahead.

Schumi having pancakes, yum. The leftover pancake was no more when older one was hungry the day we made ours. Though ours were more like brunch. Well, lunch. Kids tend to have been sleeping through the breakfast hours.

Mac doing her Taco Bell dinner. Hope the cats are behaving.

Julie, hopefully is feeling better, and had a nice walk with Louie.  And ready for lunch after relaxing with Louie at your feet and enjoying some coffee or tea. 

And so back to routine I go.  But yay, as it’s a Tuesday, it means:
 !!!!

Wahoo to that. 

So after not having a good night’s sleep, tea is going to be plentiful this morning. While I can go back to sleep, noisy DH went to bed very early, and so in the wee hours wonders why can’t sleep. Yeah, I was trying to. Grr. But I don’t want it any other way. I am glad he is still here. 

Good Morning.  A most beautiful Taco Tuesday to all the homies.

And don’t believe that sunny day we are to have will make it warm.  Winter coat and shades.  Yep.  And a hair tie.  Already 30F degrees out, with a feels like 25F out.  Sigh.  Winter.  And saying we may see snow showers tomorrow.  Winter.  Sigh.  (You can tell, I am not fond of cold weather.)


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hello all.
Charade that is more sad news. So much worry in care homes still.
Lynne hoping you wake to a clearer head.

We had weather warnings for torrential rain but woke to a nice day so we were up and out early and took some food donations to a collection point at a rectory in the next village then had a walk with Louie snd have just got home so if the rain arrives we will be stopping in now.

Parcels due today including a photo book for my brother’s birthday next week that we’ve put together from pictures from Mum and Dad’s.  Hopefully my patchwork fabrics due tomorrow I can’t wait to get started.

Lots of eggs need eating as not baked this week so omelette for lunch today. Lots of cheese!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, cheesy eggs, Julie.  All but little one enjoy.  Ended up with cereal.  Easy enough. Nice to have a picture book gift.  We each took our parents’ pictures from my mum’s pile of pictures.  Nice to remember.  Hope the fabric order comes in as scheduled. 

Hehe, DH knows how to use the coffee machine, but he’s annoying little one to make him coffee, as her first class in this Spring semester is in less than 20 minutes.  Hence she got moving now.  To be young.


----------



## keishashadow

Well, Pardon me (too)  

Think there may be a virus of sorts making the rounds as to whopper of headaches and general malaise & lack of appetite (a rarity).  The hubby and I were both down & out last day & a half. Trooper he is, went into work.  I was under a throw on the couch with lights dimmed ugh.  No migranes for either of us but from what my family reports, it seemed in the ballpark.  Still not planning on doing much today, still feel bit out of sorts   Anything is better than catching covid!

Robbie - oh, my goodness.  That has to be so worrisome for you, hugs! Your family has surely has been hit hard by this.



Monykalyn said:


> This has been the snowiest January I can remember in quite a while-snow friday -enough to coat at least an inch and wicked windchills


A a southern gal, I’m going to guess that’s a lot for you.  Those of from the north are thinking “bless your heart” lol.  

Was in SC once over Easter and they got a freak, overnight barely there, light coating of snow.  OMG, the traffic accidents there were that am on the way to services.  



Monykalyn said:


> The virology podcast I listen to is somewhat frustrated by the press and all these claims as "fact' when it is speculation.


We live in an age with so much media saturation.  People see it on tv or FB and think it must be true.  Since when did people get so lazy they don’t fact check?. Lots of people out there selling magical beans, same as it ever was

So many pundits i’ve seen wax poetic are nothing more than self-proclaimed experts in the pandemic.  It’s a subjective term at best. Especially, when that sort starts making policy & being taken as serious as those directly trained & highly respected in the field.  

No wonder people are all over the place on this right now.  Here’s hoping the worm is going turn



Monykalyn said:


> Allegiant doesn't have schedule out that far yet.


I wish Allegiant wasn’t out of Sanford & had more than two flights a week from our airport. Their prices have climbed to point where they are in SWA average rate ballpark often last few years for us.  However, they really do treat military affiliated personnel right


Monykalyn said:


> It is the "booster" effect. I listened to podcast with vaccine gurus who said the side effects of 2nd shot MUST be communicated EFFECTIVELY or else we'd have this situation of distrust. Being honest is NOT something this admin is good at nor actually communicating well or effectively, and even top trusted guru changes his words to manipulate behavior (instead of honesty)


I cannot wait until the CDC is ramped back up into the competent & respected organization it was...tell us like it is, we are adults & can take it.


schumigirl said:


> No, Kyle isn`t coming with us this year on any of the trips, he has other plans  and hopefully they`ll all pan out too. Such uncertainty at the moment with travel. Oh yes, he enjoyed lots of flourless chocolate cake..


The 20 somethings really are takingit on the chin during the pandemic.  Same as with those who were pregnant during what had to be a nerve-wracking time.  Thankfully, the human spirit is so resilient.  Congrats on being a (great) god-mother!   


schumigirl said:


> Monday again.....I gather it`s a Holiday in the US today..........


Remembering Dr. Martin Luther King


Lynne G said:


> Haha, the laundry sock monster. I can’t tell you how many were eaten by that monster over the years, Julie. Yeah, tossed more than one unmatched sock too


Every house has one lol. Meanwhile, the DTD store ? Little miss-matched ? Not sure if it’s still there, selling pricey themed socks, designed to be individualized.  


Lynne G said:


> Keisha and I both disappointed.


Well, we were actually pretty thrilled when still the last team in league that was undefeated 11 games in, not to mention the wildcard playoff game .  However, we fell apart at crunch time, as has been our wont under coach tomlin’s reign.  He consistently has issues reigning in the more boisterous players to keep them focused. 


Charade67 said:


> The nursing home advised her to have a do not resuscitate order.


I hope she consulted with her friends & family.  It’s a such sad situation to face, especially in the accelerated situation she is facing.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, Keisha.  Yeah, maybe the headache was a virus related one.  Made me not hungry and nauseous when it first started.  I’m still taking drugs as not feeling perfect.  Part of that may be I’m tired already, from a noisy bed mate.  Sending well wishes for a painless head to Mr. and Mrs. Keisha.  And yeah, even our fly boys have been like that, when time to shine, don’t.  Eh, always next year.  

Ooh more tea.  Yay!  No coffee for me.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@keisha good wishes for a speedy recovery.
Does seem a lot doing the rounds.

Yes Lynne my fabric arrived!  Did some cutting out then sat and sewed some pieces and just put first patch together.  Of course hand sewing takes a long time but very therapeutic



Had planned mussels for meal as just us three adults but delivery delayed - now due between 7 and 8pm so we had chicken enchiladas. Done quickly and over with.

So meal done and back to sewing now once I’ve found something decent to watch on tv.

We were in Washington for Martin Luther King Day 5 years ago.  Have photos somewhere on my devices!


----------



## schumigirl

Janet.....I know I already wished you well....but you can never have too many good wishes......


Lynne....hope you feel completely back to normal soon.......it`s been quite the time for you with that headache........





Rain hasn`t stopped the whole day......spoke to cousins further up and they are getting it so much worse. Forecast next few days too. It`s not cold though.

So, Tom and I have helped with the deliveries for housebound and isolated people on occasion, there are more volunteers now, so we don`t do it as often. But, today I signed up for being a telephone contact. Basically you call people up, who have agreed to it, and chat to them. Some are just lonely and have no one, others are isolating and want some contact. Looking forward to it, chatting comes easy to me......

My mum has someone do the same for her, it`s from her church and she does appreciate and enjoy the calls from this lady. I will make the first call tomorrow. 

Not much else happening.......ordered a new day to day teapot from Le Creuset....it`s black for a change, but it`ll fit in with my kitchen. Tom did fleetingly look as if he was going to ask how many teapots did one need....he didn`t though.....lol.....

Lazy night ahead......some tv or more likely DVD`s. 

Hope everyone`s having a lovely Tuesday


----------



## mckennarose

Checking in....

Sorry so late to check in, just so many stressful things going on here.  Hubby and I tested NEGATIVE, which the doctor is not sure is accurate, but either way my symptoms improved so there's no need for a retest.  DD is slowly getting better and she had a "mild" case.  Her boyfriend's family cannot say the same.  The kids are fine, with just mild symptoms and back to almost normal now, but the parents are still very sick.  The father is in a larger hospital about an hour away, after being life flighted from our hospital last week.  He got the plasma and is making very small improvements.  It was touch and go for a while there and there are no immediate plans to send him home, he still needs a lot of care.  The mom is at home and still on oxygen.  It's been crazy!  We've been taking care of dd and getting the family groceries and other things they need.  Hoping we're at the end of this!  DD is getting her smell and taste back little by little, and the stuffiness is going away.  

It's so weird how sick some get and how some have a mild case!  You just don't know.....


----------



## Lynne G

Great start Julie, and like the colors you chose.  I need to get back to quilting.  Maybe this summer.  

Sweet the phone chats and deliveries, Schumi.  Being alone can be hard for so many that used to have more personal contact with others.  Heck, stir crazy too, when the normal get togethers and going out   got so restricted.  

Ah, dinner.  Maybe pasta?  Turkey sandwiches and mashed taters we’re lunch.  No turkey left now.


----------



## keishashadow

Ok, somebody grab the paper towels, i’m Bleeding disney...just renewed two APs...out of fear that they will quit renewing them ala DL

Next person on these boards that complains about the cost of a Universal AP is going to get their ears boxed.   JK, but It is, seriously, the best deal in town.


Realfoodfans said:


> Of course hand sewing takes a long time but very therapeutic


Very nice work there.  I find hand sewing very relaxing.  Rarely, pull out the sewing machines.  Was disappointed this weekend when i tried to hem a pair of pants that my left hand wasn’t quite ready to manipulate to hold them properly.  Sooon 


schumigirl said:


> So, Tom and I have helped with the deliveries for housebound and isolated people on occasion, there are more volunteers now, so we don`t do it as often. But, today I signed up for being a telephone contact. Basically you call people up, who have agreed to it, and chat to them. Some are just lonely and have no one, others are isolating and want some contact. Looking forward to it, chatting comes easy to m


Aw, that is really nice of you both to do for people.


----------



## keishashadow

Hate be be “negative” but doing that dance for you!  Phew


mckennarose said:


> It's so weird how sick some get and how some have a mild case! You just don't know....


Indeed, i think that’s why many people don’t take it seriously...it either hasn’t visited their house or cases they see are mild.  Human nature I suppose to downplay scary stuff.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh McK, thank you for all the updates.  Happy to read you are feeling much better.  Yeah, I hear as many false negatives as false positives.  Sending more well thoughts to all of DD’s BF’s family.  Must be even tougher when father is now so much further away.  Though we do have good hospitals in our City area.  

Yay?! Keisha.  Glad you did renew.  I think the population next to DL is so different than those around WDW, doubt WDW will do away.  Raise prices, yeah I can see that before new sales.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Checking in....
> 
> Sorry so late to check in, just so many stressful things going on here.  Hubby and I tested NEGATIVE, which the doctor is not sure is accurate, but either way my symptoms improved so there's no need for a retest.  DD is slowly getting better and she had a "mild" case.  Her boyfriend's family cannot say the same.  The kids are fine, with just mild symptoms and back to almost normal now, but the parents are still very sick.  The father is in a larger hospital about an hour away, after being life flighted from our hospital last week.  He got the plasma and is making very small improvements.  It was touch and go for a while there and there are no immediate plans to send him home, he still needs a lot of care.  The mom is at home and still on oxygen.  It's been crazy!  We've been taking care of dd and getting the family groceries and other things they need.  Hoping we're at the end of this!  DD is getting her smell and taste back little by little, and the stuffiness is going away.
> 
> It's so weird how sick some get and how some have a mild case!  You just don't know.....



Continued good wishes mrose....... 





Lynne G said:


> Great start Julie, and like the colors you chose.  I need to get back to quilting.  Maybe this summer.
> 
> Sweet the phone chats and deliveries, Schumi.  Being alone can be hard for so many that used to have more personal contact with others.  Heck, stir crazy too, when the normal get togethers and going out   got so restricted.
> 
> Ah, dinner.  Maybe pasta?  Turkey sandwiches and mashed taters we’re lunch.  No turkey left now.



I don`t know many people on their own, not completely anyway, but there are so many it seems. 

Hope you find something nice for dinner.





keishashadow said:


> Ok, somebody grab the paper towels, i’m Bleeding disney...just renewed two APs...out of fear that they will quit renewing them ala DL
> 
> Next person on these boards that complains about the cost of a Universal AP is going to get their ears boxed.   JK, but It is, seriously, the best deal in town.
> 
> Very nice work there.  I find hand sewing very relaxing.  Rarely, pull out the sewing machines.  Was disappointed this weekend when i tried to hem a pair of pants that my left hand wasn’t quite ready to manipulate to hold them properly.  Sooon
> 
> Aw, that is really nice of you both to do for people.



lol.....well done!! And yes, Universal is a fabulous deal! 

It`s something small that can make a difference, so I`m looking forward to it. Folks that have been doing it say it`s very rewarding. 

Your hand will be better soon, it`s tough though when you have to think whether you can do something automatically. 



Ended up watching a DVD.......nothing on tv worth watching. Not sure why I ever bother looking. New show on tomorrow night we`re looking forward to called The Bay....second season. 

Still raining outside........🌧


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone.Thank you for the thoughts and well wishes for the man at my church.  Just after I posted last night I got an update that he was dehydrated, had blood clots in his lungs, and had an infection that was undetermined. This morning his wife reported that he was alert and she was able to face time with him. He has been moved into the Covid unit of the hospital.



Lynne G said:


> So after not having a good night’s sleep, tea is going to be plentiful this morning. While I can go back to sleep, noisy DH went to bed very early, and so in the wee hours wonders why can’t sleep. Yeah, I was trying to. Grr. But I don’t want it any other way. I am glad he is still here.


 Hope you were able to get back to sleep. Sometimes that is the best thing. 



keishashadow said:


> Think there may be a virus of sorts making the rounds as to whopper of headaches and general malaise & lack of appetite (a rarity). The hubby and I were both down & out last day & a half. Trooper he is, went into work. I was under a throw on the couch with lights dimmed ugh. No migranes for either of us but from what my family reports, it seemed in the ballpark. Still not planning on doing much today, still feel bit out of sorts Anything is better than catching covid!


That sounds miserable. I hope you are feeling better now. 



keishashadow said:


> Was in SC once over Easter and they got a freak, overnight barely there, light coating of snow. OMG, the traffic accidents there were that am on the way to services.


We were in Charleston, SC once when snow was expected. It was predicted to start at 6:00 in the evening. The schools were sending the kids home early that day. They barely got a coating and it was gone by the next afternoon. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Yes Lynne my fabric arrived! Did some cutting out then sat and sewed some pieces and just put first patch together. Of course hand sewing takes a long time but very therapeutic


 Looks good. I have no talent when it comes to sewing. I was just able to sew patches on B's Girl Scout vests. 



schumigirl said:


> So, Tom and I have helped with the deliveries for housebound and isolated people on occasion, there are more volunteers now, so we don`t do it as often. But, today I signed up for being a telephone contact. Basically you call people up, who have agreed to it, and chat to them. Some are just lonely and have no one, others are isolating and want some contact. Looking forward to it, chatting comes easy to me......


What an awesome idea. I wonder if anyone here is doing something like that. 



mckennarose said:


> Checking in....
> 
> Sorry so late to check in, just so many stressful things going on here.  Hubby and I tested NEGATIVE, which the doctor is not sure is accurate, but either way my symptoms improved so there's no need for a retest.  DD is slowly getting better and she had a "mild" case.  Her boyfriend's family cannot say the same.  The kids are fine, with just mild symptoms and back to almost normal now, but the parents are still very sick.  The father is in a larger hospital about an hour away, after being life flighted from our hospital last week.  He got the plasma and is making very small improvements.  It was touch and go for a while there and there are no immediate plans to send him home, he still needs a lot of care.  The mom is at home and still on oxygen.  It's been crazy!  We've been taking care of dd and getting the family groceries and other things they need.  Hoping we're at the end of this!  DD is getting her smell and taste back little by little, and the stuffiness is going away.
> 
> It's so weird how sick some get and how some have a mild case!  You just don't know.....


Glad to hear you are negative and feeling better.  Praying that your daughter'd boyfriend's family continues to improve. 



keishashadow said:


> Next person on these boards that complains about the cost of a Universal AP is going to get their ears boxed.


I just started looking into this and was surprised at how reasonable the AP cost is. I can get a seasonal pass for what it would cost for a 2 park, 2 day ticket. That's a no brainer for me. 

Speaking of APs. I mentioned to DH tonight that I was thinking about taking a trip in October. He mentioned that if I chose a different weekend then we could both go. I didn't have the heart to tell him that I was actually looking forward to a solo trip.  Right now I am seriously considering October 1-4. I know it will probably be a bit more expensive, and more crowded, but I would only have to take one day off work if I went then.  Who will be there at this time?


----------



## macraven

Me...
I booked my room last summer


----------



## Charade67

Trying to decide if I should go ahead and book a flight or wait until I actually book a room. I can get what I think is a reasonable rate right now.


----------



## macraven

Everyone sets up vacation plans differently
on what to book first.

I always book my room first as I book way in advance when room rates are lower.

My hotel costs are the most expensive part of my vacations.

I book my flights 4-5 months out as I find Delta prices are a decent deal for what I want to pay.

For my trip this month, I booked Christmas Eve and surprised the rates were low


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone.Thank you for the thoughts and well wishes for the man at my church.  Just after I posted last night I got an update that he was dehydrated, had blood clots in his lungs, and had an infection that was undetermined. This morning his wife reported that he was alert and she was able to face time with him. He has been moved into the Covid unit of the hospital.
> 
> Hope you were able to get back to sleep. Sometimes that is the best thing.
> 
> That sounds miserable. I hope you are feeling better now.
> 
> We were in Charleston, SC once when snow was expected. It was predicted to start at 6:00 in the evening. The schools were sending the kids home early that day. They barely got a coating and it was gone by the next afternoon.
> 
> Looks good. I have no talent when it comes to sewing. I was just able to sew patches on B's Girl Scout vests.
> 
> What an awesome idea. I wonder if anyone here is doing something like that.
> 
> Glad to hear you are negative and feeling better.  Praying that your daughter'd boyfriend's family continues to improve.
> 
> 
> I just started looking into this and was surprised at how reasonable the AP cost is. I can get a seasonal pass for what it would cost for a 2 park, 2 day ticket. That's a no brainer for me.
> 
> Speaking of APs. I mentioned to DH tonight that I was thinking about taking a trip in October. He mentioned that if I chose a different weekend then we could both go. I didn't have the heart to tell him that I was actually looking forward to a solo trip.  Right now I am seriously considering October 1-4. I know it will probably be a bit more expensive, and more crowded, but I would only have to take one day off work if I went then.  Who will be there at this time?



Anytime around then is a good time to go Charade......we love September/October and yes, the AP is an easy choice.

It`s a wonderful idea with the contact. It was way back in March last year my mum began getting a call once a week from a lady. It`s now being run out by many places including the NHS where you can sign up in many ways to help. And continued good wishes to the gentleman you know and his wife too, it must be so tough for her too.




Looks like it`s still raining, but will be cloudy and dull all day but rain will ease a little.

Incredibly mild for this time of year, will be around 50F.

Absolutely no plans whatsoever for today......we`ll do some housework and I`ll get some baking in somewhere. Lasagne for dinner tonight.

Although my first call is to be around 9am this morning.......thought it was this afternoon.......but, looking forward to it.

Our books are arriving for the book group this morning.....joy. Meanwhile I`ve started reading a book called The Silent Patient, enjoying that although I`m only up to the 4th chapter. Think I`ll finish this one first, we have about 6 weeks to read The Idiot.......

Toast with home made marmalade this morning for breakfast......not made in my home, but home made all the same 






























Happy Wednesday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Woot! Woot! Indeed. Yay, for a mid week day already. And as a camel reminder is here, homies get over this “hump” of a day, and well a Friday will be here. Yay!

Very very dark out.  But hey, a few degrees above freezing.  Yeah, with wind chills in the low 20’s.  Brr.  And sigh.  Phone says snow chances today.  Place your bets:  phone says 60 percent chance at 7 this morning, with a 30 percent chance at 8 am.  But then, yay, a wall to wall sunny afternoon. That surely will make quick work of any snow that may fall this morning.  

And so, happy feeling almost fine. Just a little wonky feeling in head when I first woke up. This too shall pass. Hoping the Keisha duo is feeling much better too. Yep, headaches are not any fun at all. 

Charade, glad to hear that man seems to be in the mend now.  Continued good thoughts he makes a full recovery.  

Ah, Schumi in the reading mood.  Well at least you get some time to read the Idiot.  I think in my past I did read the book you are on now.  Hope your tea has been good.

And so, that always nice cup of tea for me. Time to refill cup and seek some food. Cereal it may be, or maybe if a waffle is still around.

A wonderful, whopper of a Wednesday to all the homies. Good Morning.

   (   Just no, please)


----------



## Realfoodfans

We have very heavy rain here today.

I had an order to collect again from little out of town M&S.  it is only food store there but clothing orders can be delivered.  Nothing exciting just new vests for both the GC as they seem to be having another growth spurt.

Some housework done and toasted Panettone eaten (last of the Christmas supply) so now I am going to sit down and do another quilt patch.

Kev has found an old movie to watch so that’s us for the next couple of hours.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 551159
> 
> Woot! Woot! Indeed. Yay, for a mid week day already. And as a camel reminder is here, homies get over this “hump” of a day, and well a Friday will be here. Yay!
> 
> Very very dark out.  But hey, a few degrees above freezing.  Yeah, with wind chills in the low 20’s.  Brr.  And sigh.  Phone says snow chances today.  Place your bets:  phone says 60 percent chance at 7 this morning, with a 30 percent chance at 8 am.  But then, yay, a wall to wall sunny afternoon. That surely will make quick work of any snow that may fall this morning.
> 
> And so, happy feeling almost fine. Just a little wonky feeling in head when I first woke up. This too shall pass. Hoping the Keisha duo is feeling much better too. Yep, headaches are not any fun at all.
> 
> Charade, glad to hear that man seems to be in the mend now.  Continued good thoughts he makes a full recovery.
> 
> Ah, Schumi in the reading mood.  Well at least you get some time to read the Idiot.  I think in my past I did read the book you are on now.  Hope your tea has been good.
> 
> And so, that always nice cup of tea for me. Time to refill cup and seek some food. Cereal it may be, or maybe if a waffle is still around.
> 
> A wonderful, whopper of a Wednesday to all the homies. Good Morning.
> 
> ( ❄  Just no, please)




Hope you don`t get any snow Lynne......some places are getting it so bad right now.....and glad you`re doing better now.

That book is really good. It`ll be much better than The Idiot for sure. The Silent Patient was only published in 2019 and you`d remember it I think......

Enjoy that tea.......we have some coming on Saturday we haven`t tried yet, looking forward to trying some new tea.




We have torrential rain now, it hasn`t stopped for almost 48 hours now and not exactly near us, but there is a lot of flooding around all over.

Enjoyed the phone calls I made this morning. Got through to some lovely people, and the first lady I spoke to was originally from Scotland although had been in England for over 60 years. They were all lovely though, I really enjoyed calling everyone.

Made a few alterations to my grocery order coming tomorrow. Run out of Olive Oil and the deli we usually get it from is closed now, so will have the store bought stuff instead and a few other things we need for the store cupboard.

Wondering when the rain will stop.......


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Schumi, I think a couple of years ago, I picked that book up, as bookstore was promoting new books, and it interested me. I think I read it that summer, when I had time at night.  I like thrillers, and it was a good book, if I remember correctly.  We have a library room that has way too many books, and I don’t get to read a book in some time now.  Electronically, yes, recently finished a Kingdom Keeper book.

Ack, phone says light snow coming in the hour.  Booooo.  

Julie, sounds like a nice day.  Yeah, kids grow so fast.  Nice some new clothes for them.  Hope more sewing was done.  It looks like it will be beautiful.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, Schumi, I think a couple of years ago, I picked that book up, as bookstore was promoting new books, and it interested me. I think I read it that summer, when I had time at night.  I like thrillers, and it was a good book, if I remember correctly.  We have a library room that has way too many books, and I don’t get to read a book in some time now.  Electronically, yes, recently finished a Kingdom Keeper book.
> 
> Ack, phone says light snow coming in the hour.  Booooo.
> 
> Julie, sounds like a nice day.  Yeah, kids grow so fast.  Nice some new clothes for them.  Hope more sewing was done.  It looks like it will be beautiful.



You can never have too many books Lynne.......I cannot get into electronic books at all.....tried them, but no, I prefer a real book. 



Rain has got worse, even our grass is looking a little waterlogged and the patio areas are filling up....think it`s to ease off later. 

Cosy in the sitting room with lamps on all afternoon though.......

TV is on news channels rather unusually.


----------



## keishashadow

Keep it PG though 

Will be enjoying watching this day of reaffirmation our democracy today unfold in it’s pageantry.  

bit colder, but just a light coating of snow here today.   As long as we are above 30 degrees here during the winter, I’m happy


Charade67 said:


> That sounds miserable. I hope you are feeling better now.


Just annoying, thankful less than 48 hours inconvenience.  Had to be a virus, moving so fast.  These days, the run of the mill stuff isn’t really on anyone’s radar.


Charade67 said:


> We were in Charleston, SC once when snow was expected. It was predicted to start at 6:00 in the evening. The schools were sending the kids home early that day. They barely got a coating and it was gone by the next afternoon.


Honestly, probably better they did act proactively. 




Charade67 said:


> Just after I posted last night I got an update that he was dehydrated, had blood clots in his lungs, and had an infection that was undetermined. This morning his wife reported that he was alert and she was able to face time with him. He has been moved into the Covid unit of the hospital.


Encouraging news!  my mom is still fighting to get back to same baseline as before having covid.  Going to be a long, hard fight for her & so many others.  She had an IV in for over four nights as also dehydrated, amazing how that procedure helps them so


schumigirl said:


> Absolutely no plans whatsoever for today......we`ll do some housework and I`ll get some baking in somewhere. Lasagne for dinner tonight.


IDK, between making sauce, etc. llasagne always is bit of an ordeal for me lol   Glad i froze half of it for next time.


Lynne G said:


> And so, happy feeling almost fine. Just a little wonky feeling in head when I first woke up. This too shall pass. Hoping the Keisha duo is feeling much better too. Yep, headaches are not any fun at all.


Wow, that headache is really lingering for you, stinks.  Hang in there,

Not sure if you area has it or not...

I signed up on our county health department’s website for covid updates, mostly to permit tracing alerts & get notice of vaccine sites.  It turns out I now get a phone call, text message & email every single day. 

Informational & interesting, as they really break down the stats.  Tried to modify it to just emails without success, now every morning when my phone rings I have just a little moment of alarm lol until I hear the recording.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 551200 Keep it PG though
> 
> Will be enjoying watching this day of reaffirmation our democracy today unfold in it’s pageantry.
> 
> bit colder, but just a light coating of snow here today.   As long as we are above 30 degrees here during the winter, I’m happy
> 
> Just annoying, thankful less than 48 hours inconvenience.  Had to be a virus, moving so fast.  These days, the run of the mill stuff isn’t really on anyone’s radar.
> 
> Honestly, probably better they did act proactively.
> 
> View attachment 551209
> 
> Encouraging news!  my mom is still fighting to get back to same baseline as before having covid.  Going to be a long, hard fight for her & so many others.  She had an IV in for over four nights as also dehydrated, amazing how that procedure helps them so
> 
> IDK, between making sauce, etc. llasagne always is bit of an ordeal for me lol   Glad i froze half of it for next time.
> 
> Wow, that headache is really lingering for you, stinks.  Hang in there,
> 
> Not sure if you area has it or not...
> 
> I signed up on our county health department’s website for covid updates, mostly to permit tracing alerts & get notice of vaccine sites.  It turns out I now get a phone call, text message & email every single day.
> 
> Informational & interesting, as they really break down the stats.  Tried to modify it to just emails without success, now every morning when my phone rings I have just a little moment of alarm lol until I hear the recording.



Love the memes Janet!! Will keep it all PG! 

Yes, news is interesting today for once. Do they have snow now??

I think our lasagne is slightly different from the way it`s served in the US. We make a cheese sauce to go on top of the lasagne sheets and meat with sauce, never use ricottta the way some do.....and it looks more set over here.....if that makes sense.....lol......love it though!! 

And always good to read your mum is doing better........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Yes, news is interesting today for once. Do they have snow now??


Just a tad for them right now.  DC is usually relatively temperate vs surrounding areas.  I’ve seen some monster snow drifts not too far out in VA when driving thru the area.  They do get some snow now & again that shuts them down

Ah ok, yes, my lasagne is a bit of a brick.  Do variety of meats in it, usually sausage & ground beef & the ricotta & various cheeses depending on what’s in the fridge.   Subbed half Asiago in for mozzarella last go-round, afraid it would be too dry but came out well.  Always good to switch er up.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Just a tad for them right now.  DC is usually relatively temperate vs surrounding areas.  I’ve seen some monster snow drifts not too far out in VA when driving thru the area.  They do get some snow now & again that shuts them down
> 
> Ah ok, yes, my lasagne is a bit of a brick.  Do variety of meats in it, usually sausage & ground beef & the ricotta & various cheeses depending on what’s in the fridge.   Subbed half Asiago in for mozzarella last go-round, afraid it would be too dry but came out well.  Always good to switch er up.



Love asiago too. I use a mix after I make the roux, usually a sharp red leicester and taleggio.....taleggio is one of my favourite cheeses in the world, after Brie. 

I never used any type of sausage in lasagne.....always ground beef, sounds tasty though. 

Looks bloomin cold over there though.....feel for those folks who have been waiting for a long time..........



Still pouring down with rain here........


----------



## Realfoodfans

We too had the inauguration on the news channel. 

I said earlier we were there in Washington exactly five years ago and we were warned heavy snow was coming in. We went in a taxi with DIL to a Cheesecake Factory she had visited before - within a small shopping mall. We enjoyed our meal and when we came to leave oh my the snow had just come right down - taxis all disappeared and traffic virtually nil. We were a long way from our hotel the Omni Shoreham - but luckily we weren’t too far from an underground so we managed to get back but the next day we had doubts about our flight right to the last minute but we got out just an hour before the airport closed.

It was quite exciting and we wouldn’t have minded staying longer there was so much to see.

Got two more full patches done.  Not sure what size I will do yet. Will try two a day though.

Em and L are doing Zoom Brownies now but she is really missing friends it’s so tough when they are little and just building their confidence up.

Hope all enjoy their evening.


----------



## cam757

Hi SANs peeps!  Feeling much better now.  Still at home. My manager told me to stay home this week. I will go back next week. I need to get back to work because I have become soooo lazy. DH has to have 2 negative COVID tests before he can go back to work.  He went yesterday and got his first negative test.  He goes tomorrow to get his second test and hopefully will be back to work Friday. It will be hard getting up and going but I need the change of scenery.  My great aunt's funeral is today but I have decided that it is best that I stay home. She would have been 91 next month. She was the epidemy of a sweet southern woman. She was the matriarch of my dad's family and will be truly missed. I told her sister that even though I am feeling better, I would rather not take the risk of getting anyone sick. 

I have gotten into audible books.  I mainly listen to them at work or when I go for a walk but I prefer to have a book in hand myself. I have been listening to a lighthearted detective series, the Heathcliff Lennox Mysteries by Karen Menuhin. The narrator is fabulous.  I accidently bought an e-book, The Thursday Murder Club so I guess that will be my next read. I do enjoy a good murder/detective story.

Nice sunny day in Virginia.  59 degrees today. Trying to get motivated to do something. 

Taste has not come back 100% so I have not been cooking a lot but I may give it a shot tonight.  No idea what though


----------



## Realfoodfans

@cam757 so glad you are improving. I love a good murder mystery.  Not the gore and fear ones but the traditional ones - yes I’m old fashioned.  I like to watch on tv or read the book or listen online.  Not heard of Heathcliff Lennox Mysteries so will look into them.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Cam and her DH on the final mend.  Glad to hear you are feeling better, Cam.  Yeah, when I start to commute, will feel weird for a few days.  Been 10 months plus a week  so far.  And last I heard, my work is still at the everyone please don’t come in level.  Being in very casual clothes has its perks. LoL

Ah, no snow to see, and beautiful yellow with that late afternoon sun.  Loving it, even if I have to shiver with that cool feeling wind.

Thinking some breakfast type food for dinner I think. Feeling it. Tired looking last of the taters, so home fries they will be, some ham leftover, so fried up it will be, thinking of using up the eggs, too, and scramble them to fry. May sneak some bacon in there, ooh bacon cheese home fries. Though will leave some plain taters for little one, but she’d eat just the bacon. Did burgers and fries for lunch, or as it was brunch for the kids.

Off to hang on a door, have to stretch my back out.  Tried to get older one to pick me up, but only a crack was heard, so did some correction, but hey I’m not that old lady yet.


----------



## keishashadow

cam757 said:


> Hi SANs peeps! Feeling much better now


So good to hear!  Sympathies for your loss


Lynne G said:


> Off to hang on a door, have to stretch my back out. Tried to get older one to pick me up, but only a crack was heard, so did some correction, but hey I’m not that old lady yet.


Oh my gosh, I feel  reading that.  Did home traction for years for neck & back, enjoyed the relief. Yet, it disturbs me to hear my family loudly “crack themselves” & they look like contortionists in the process

special request for hot dogs, baked beans & pasta salad today from the middle DS. Um, okay lol


----------



## Lynne G

My older one would be happy for your meal Keisha, little one, nope.  Yeah, my dad had this contraption hooked up to the door to help with back and neck.  I just try to hang with my arms.  I should go for a good back straightening visit, but eh, most of the time, I  stretch, and twist I’m good.

Hehe, DH asked what for dinner.  I said probably not starting until after 5.  Not my fault he did not eat much for lunch.


----------



## Realfoodfans

OMG we have been snuggled down in the living room and just realised the snow has really come down in just an hour or so.  If it keeps this up will be thick by morning.  GC very excited if they can make snowmen!


----------



## Charade67

Well, I did it. I took the plunge and reserved a room for October. I figure I will watch for the AP rates and hopefully get a good deal. I may even switch hotels if the price is right. 



schumigirl said:


> Anytime around then is a good time to go Charade......we love September/October and yes, the AP is an easy choice.


 I wish I had understood about AP and AP room rates back when I booked my vacation in 2017. We probably could have saved a significant amount of money. Oh well, live and learn. I have learned a lot from these message boards. 



Lynne G said:


> ( ❄ Just no, please)


Our forecast is showing some for next week, but it will probably be nothing again. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Nothing exciting just new vests for both the GC as they seem to be having another growth spurt.


 I used to say that it would be so nice if kids only grew at the end of a season. I once had to get B new dance shoes a week before her recital.



schumigirl said:


> Enjoyed the phone calls I made this morning. Got through to some lovely people, and the first lady I spoke to was originally from Scotland although had been in England for over 60 years. They were all lovely though, I really enjoyed calling everyone.


How cool. Will you be doing this everyday?



schumigirl said:


> You can never have too many books Lynne.......I cannot get into electronic books at all.....tried them, but no, I prefer a real book.


I have a few books on my iPad, but prefer paper books.  Today dh said, "I think I have enough books for now." I told him he must be ill, he's delirious. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Em and L are doing Zoom Brownies now but she is really missing friends it’s so tough when they are little and just building their confidence up.


Hugs to her. Scouts/Guides is such a social thing. I know it must be hard for her. Do you think she would like a patch or something from American Brownies? If you are willing to share an address I would be happy to send her something. 



cam757 said:


> Hi SANs peeps! Feeling much better now.


Great to hear. 



cam757 said:


> My great aunt's funeral is today but I have decided that it is best that I stay home.


So sorry for your loss and that you won't be able to attend the funeral. 



Realfoodfans said:


> I love a good murder mystery.


I am a fan of what I think is called "cozy" mysteries. Good stories without all the gore. I still have a Mary Higgins Clark book that I have not read yet. 

I have some time to kill before dinner. I should do something productive, but probably won't.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> Well, I did it. I took the plunge and reserved a room for October. I figure I will watch for the AP rates and hopefully get a good deal. I may even switch hotels if the price is right.


 Nice. Is this ur first solo trip?  I’ve never been brave enough


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Nice. Is this ur first solo trip?  I’ve never been brave enough


Yep. First solo. I'm most nervous about the flight.


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Hi SANs peeps!  Feeling much better now.  Still at home. My manager told me to stay home this week. I will go back next week. I need to get back to work because I have become soooo lazy. DH has to have 2 negative COVID tests before he can go back to work.  He went yesterday and got his first negative test.  He goes tomorrow to get his second test and hopefully will be back to work Friday. It will be hard getting up and going but I need the change of scenery.  My great aunt's funeral is today but I have decided that it is best that I stay home. She would have been 91 next month. She was the epidemy of a sweet southern woman. She was the matriarch of my dad's family and will be truly missed. I told her sister that even though I am feeling better, I would rather not take the risk of getting anyone sick.
> 
> I have gotten into audible books.  I mainly listen to them at work or when I go for a walk but I prefer to have a book in hand myself. I have been listening to a lighthearted detective series, the Heathcliff Lennox Mysteries by Karen Menuhin. The narrator is fabulous.  I accidently bought an e-book, The Thursday Murder Club so I guess that will be my next read. I do enjoy a good murder/detective story.
> 
> Nice sunny day in Virginia.  59 degrees today. Trying to get motivated to do something.
> 
> Taste has not come back 100% so I have not been cooking a lot but I may give it a shot tonight.  No idea what though



I`m so sorry for the death in your family. I think you`re doing the right thing staying home. 

I think it took about two weeks for my taste and smell to come back properly, maybe even slightly longer, it was weird. 

I can`t get into audible books at all, and gave up on a Kindle very quickly. It`s a real book for me and the written word. I very rarely watch vlogs as I prefer to read about something........I devour books and have done since I was very young, and I`m always grateful Kyle was the same......Tom has read the Harry Potter books and Jurassic Park....that`s it.....lol....

Hope you feel much better soon cam.......always good to see you drop by......





Lynne G said:


> Yay, Cam and her DH on the final mend.  Glad to hear you are feeling better, Cam.  Yeah, when I start to commute, will feel weird for a few days.  Been 10 months plus a week  so far.  And last I heard, my work is still at the everyone please don’t come in level.  Being in very casual clothes has its perks. LoL
> 
> Ah, no snow to see, and beautiful yellow with that late afternoon sun.  Loving it, even if I have to shiver with that cool feeling wind.
> 
> Thinking some breakfast type food for dinner I think. Feeling it. Tired looking last of the taters, so home fries they will be, some ham leftover, so fried up it will be, thinking of using up the eggs, too, and scramble them to fry. May sneak some bacon in there, ooh bacon cheese home fries. Though will leave some plain taters for little one, but she’d eat just the bacon. Did burgers and fries for lunch, or as it was brunch for the kids.
> 
> Off to hang on a door, have to stretch my back out.  Tried to get older one to pick me up, but only a crack was heard, so did some correction, but hey I’m not that old lady yet.



I don`t think we`ve ever had breakfast for dinner......it`s seems like a lot of folks do it. 

Hope the back is better........





keishashadow said:


> So good to hear!  Sympathies for your loss
> 
> Oh my gosh, I feel  reading that.  Did home traction for years for neck & back, enjoyed the relief. Yet, it disturbs me to hear my family loudly “crack themselves” & they look like contortionists in the process
> 
> special request for hot dogs, baked beans & pasta salad today from the middle DS. Um, okay lol



lol.....that is a mix of food! One of my nephews can "crack" himself better.....hate to hear him do it! He can also do some contortionst tricks......I cannot and will not watch....it`s horrific! Oh yes, got some reading to do I think....... 





Charade67 said:


> Well, I did it. I took the plunge and reserved a room for October. I figure I will watch for the AP rates and hopefully get a good deal. I may even switch hotels if the price is right.
> 
> How cool. Will you be doing this everyday?
> 
> I have a few books on my iPad, but prefer paper books.  Today dh said, "I think I have enough books for now." I told him he must be ill, he's delirious.



Congrats on the booking! You`ll be fine and you`ll have a lovely trip I`m sure.....

I can do it as often as I choose, so yes, will do it every other day for a set amount of time or where needed. 

Oh gosh yes, that is delerium.....lol....I know I`ll never read a lot of mine again, but I can`t part with any of them. I always have at least one book on the go.




Do we have a nice new font from the Dis? Looks.....neater......

Just finished The Silent Patient. Never saw the twist come at all......it was the authors first book, and I`d read him again. 

It`s still raining here, but not as heavy as it was. Think we have to have some sunshine tomorrow but very windy. 

I can hear a sci fi movie on through where the big tv is......I`ll stay through here where it`s quiet although I think I`m heading to bed soon. Have a grocery delivery coming early and my new teapot is coming too.....it`s so sad I`m very excited to get that  and have a few phone calls to people isolating to do too.

And sending good thoughts out to everyone who needs them.......


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, i have flown by myself more than a few times.  You will be fine.  I use my headphones and play on my phone while at my seat. I tend to like aisle seats, as can get out fast, but with the chance to have many brush by me, last times, used the window seat.  That was at least where they did not fill the middle seat.  Way down, no one in my 3 seat part.  On way back, person did take the aisle seat.  I usually drink water and eat, but with it last September, I never removed my mask until I got out of the garage.  I did think the car seemed recently washed. Best part, you can do and go where want, and have room to yourself.  That last part I totally enjoy.  Good for you to book both.  Yeah, keep your ear to hear, usually they announce good passholder rates for HHN times.  I am patiently waiting to see flight prices for the Fall.  So far, SW only to middle of August, which does not help me.  

Full, and enjoying a cup of tea, and relaxing. Yep, quiet enough week day right. As it should be.

May all have a most restful sleep.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade many here have solo travel down pat. Wise women full of good ideas  You’ll have a great time!  Have you done MnSSHP?  If they have it maybe u might want to sneak down one night. It’s not to be missed & absolutely not scary 


schumigirl said:


> Have a grocery delivery coming early and my new teapot is coming too.....it`s so sad I`m very excited to get that  and have a few phone calls to people isolating to do too.


I’ve had a kettle, never a pot. That’s fancy business there 

Was always afraid my monsters would destroy those fragile yet beautiful looking sets. 



Lynne G said:


> So far, SW only to middle of August, which does not help me


And not even a posted release date in website which is unusual. Don’t have July air booked yet anyway, came out high & stayed there. Just seeing some movement for early may


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Charade, i have flown by myself more than a few times. You will be fine. I use my headphones and play on my phone while at my seat. I tend to like aisle seats, as can get out fast, but with the chance to have many brush by me, last times, used the window seat. That was at least where they did not fill the middle seat. Way down, no one in my 3 seat part. On way back, person did take the aisle seat. I usually drink water and eat, but with it last September, I never removed my mask until I got out of the garage. I did think the car seemed recently washed. Best part, you can do and go where want, and have room to yourself. That last part I totally enjoy. Good for you to book both. Yeah, keep your ear to hear, usually they announce good passholder rates for HHN times. I am patiently waiting to see flight prices for the Fall. So far, SW only to middle of August, which does not help me.


 I am a nervous flyer no matter what the situation. I have only flown by myself once...well, technically B was with me. It was April of 2000. I flew from Ft. Lauderdale, FL to Las Vegas. I had a long layover in Dallas (I think) which didn't help my nerves.  Thankfully the flight to Orlando is fairly short. It's about an hour and 15 minutes from Roanoke to Charlotte, then just under 2 hours from Charlotte to Orlando.  I will be flying American. It was the least expensive of the few airlines that fly out of Roanoke. The disadvantage of living in a small city.



keishashadow said:


> Charade many here have solo travel down pat. Wise women full of good ideas You’ll have a great time! Have you done MnSSHP? If they have it maybe u might want to sneak down one night. It’s not to be missed & absolutely not scary


I have never done MNSSHP. I would like to sometime. I'm only going to be there from October 1-4, so no time for Disney this trip..

I realized tonight that I have had the best luck with the internet groups I have been part of. It started over 20 years ago back when Yahoo had email groups. I had joined a group of Cary Grant fans. I got to meet several of them when our group leader (who was from Scotland) went on vacation to Orlando with her boyfriend and his family.  We met at Universal studios. I joined a Baby Center group when I was expecting B. I had the chance to meet a few of those moms in person, and most of our group are still friends on Facebook. When I lived in NC I met several nice people on a Weight Watchers message board. I am currently still part of a small Girl Scout moms group, and I have met a few of them in person. And now I am part of this group.  My husband doesn't understand how I have been able to find such friendly groups.  He used to post with political based groups. Those never seem to stay friendly.


----------



## macraven

We started out as the red headed step kids on the Disboards and all the posters over the years have become a family.
I can still remember when you first posted here charade.

Some come and go but still drop in at times.

I ❤ when all my kids come home.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Charade many here have solo travel down pat. Wise women full of good ideas  You’ll have a great time!  Have you done MnSSHP?  If they have it maybe u might want to sneak down one night. It’s not to be missed & absolutely not scary
> 
> I’ve had a kettle, never a pot. That’s fancy business there
> 
> Was always afraid my monsters would destroy those fragile yet beautiful looking sets.
> 
> 
> And not even a posted release date in website which is unusual. Don’t have July air booked yet anyway, came out high & stayed there. Just seeing some movement for early may



lol....never thought of a teapot that way......I have so many teapots.....I`m like Monica in Friends with her fancy towels and how she rates them....I have plain every day, fancy, really fancy and the Queen is coming to tea teapots.......yes, I have a problem....lol.....





Charade67 said:


> I am a nervous flyer no matter what the situation. I have only flown by myself once...well, technically B was with me. It was April of 2000. I flew from Ft. Lauderdale, FL to Las Vegas. I had a long layover in Dallas (I think) which didn't help my nerves.  Thankfully the flight to Orlando is fairly short. It's about an hour and 15 minutes from Roanoke to Charlotte, then just under 2 hours from Charlotte to Orlando.  I will be flying American. It was the least expensive of the few airlines that fly out of Roanoke. The disadvantage of living in a small city.
> 
> 
> I have never done MNSSHP. I would like to sometime. I'm only going to be there from October 1-4, so no time for Disney this trip..
> 
> I realized tonight that I have had the best luck with the internet groups I have been part of. It started over 20 years ago back when Yahoo had email groups. I had joined a group of Cary Grant fans. I got to meet several of them when our group leader (who was from Scotland) went on vacation to Orlando with her boyfriend and his family.  We met at Universal studios. I joined a Baby Center group when I was expecting B. I had the chance to meet a few of those moms in person, and most of our group are still friends on Facebook. When I lived in NC I met several nice people on a Weight Watchers message board. I am currently still part of a small Girl Scout moms group, and I have met a few of them in person. And now I am part of this group.  My husband doesn't understand how I have been able to find such friendly groups.  He used to post with political based groups. Those never seem to stay friendly.



Charade, I know what you mean about being lucky. So many groups that have been lovely, and people have become good friends over time. The Dis especially I have met several that have become very good friends and we email and keep in touch all the time. Other groups are the same, some we have met in real life and some have remained online friends.

There are always exceptions of course...... I wrote about one instance where a woman came up to chat to me in Sapphire Falls and then went on to tell me how she travelled to Universal so many more times than we did......lol......she lived in Tampa. But, for the most part, most people we have met have become long term friends. Some, like that lady, obviously not, there`s always the odd one or two out there.

But it is nice to meet some lovely folks this way.






macraven said:


> We started out as the red headed step kids on the Disboards and all the posters over the years have become a family.
> I can still remember when you first posted here charade.
> 
> Some come and go but still drop in at times.
> 
> I ❤ when all my kids come home.



There are a few I wish would stop by and let us know how they`re doing. I often think of StL in particular, he had a few bad years and I hope him and his family are doing ok now. It`s been a while since he popped in.




So, our flooding threat is receding, but we have high winds predicted. Just had a facetime with one of my cousins up in the North West.....she has snow but her sister has been told to leave her home due to flooding, so hopefully she`ll make it to her sister today.

We woke up to a little snow on the ground this morning, but the rain has washed it away mostly. It is freezing through, so I`m glad none of us has to go out anywhere. Groceries are delayed due to roads......instead of between 8 and 9, it`ll be here before 10, which is fine by us. And nothing is missing this week......

Going to make some calls from 10am and that`ll keep me out of mischief for a couple of hours. I really am glad I volunteered to do this.

Rest of the day will be fairly quiet........going to try and start reading this book group book.....I think I may give up before I start, but I will start it. Honestly, next one better be a cheerful one.......






































Have a wonderful Thirsty Thursday ​


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Charade67 that offer is so kind I’m sure she would love it!  I have sent you a message - well I hope I have!! 

Snow stopped about 2am - enough this morning for the children to have some time outside before J went to school.  Some schools closed but his said they were carrying on.  Kev took him in the 4x4 so no issues for him though others slipping and sliding.  Glad Carole has no extreme weather.  My best friend in West Yorkshire is close to a number of badly affected flooding areas but they are safe where they are.

I am getting too used to this not going out.  Do not even want to go out.  I hope when the weather warms up I will feel differently but in the meantime can keep occupied indoors.

Have promised L that we will do a chocolate cake this morning then she can decorate it later but she has currently absconded from lessons to make a snowman with her Grandpa - how blessed we are to have all this time together.

So will get organised for baking then when we’re done I will continue with my sewing.  Wish I’d started it earlier I think I will need some more of certain fabric.

Hope everyone has a good day.  Thinking of Bobbie getting ready for the move tomorrow and hope it all goes as smoothly as possible.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a Thirsty Thursday here.  Doing my part.  Thirsty drinking tea drinker.  

Oh I just bought a bigger tea kettle last month. Apparently, I drink too much tea? But I don’t collect tea pots. I have a couple. None will I say, are fancy. I have a favorite one I use every morning.

And so, hope the English flooding is receding, and no homes flooded. And the snow. How cute, enough for a snowman to be built.

And chocolate cake, lucky grandkids, Julie.

Thankfully no snow here, but the cool air is. A balmy 21F out with a clear sky. But a nice enough day, as will be in the mid 40’s in the afternoon. With a you choose: partly cloudy or partly sunny day. I’m placing my bets that hope the sun shines more than the clouds cover it.

Hope Bonnie is finished parking, new house is ready for them, and safe travels tomorrow.

Off to refill tea cup and see breakfast options.

Totally Terrific Thirsty Thursday to all the homies.

Good Morning.


----------



## macraven




----------



## Realfoodfans

Hi to you Mac x


----------



## schumigirl

Realfood.....yes, so many are in a bad way weather wise with flooding. Glad you`re ok to where you are. Family in various areas of Manchester are having different experiences. 


Lynne, enjoy that tea. I don`t actually collect teapots, I just have a lot of them. We use them all at various times, but wouldn`t call it a collection. One of my favourite ones is just a plain and simple Denby one......but love the new one, it arrived earlier......


Hey mac........




Had a lovely couple of calls today, got a few this afternoon too. It`s lovely when someone tells you, that you have made their day.......

Almost lunchtime here.......will definitely use the newest teapot for lunch. Turkey sandwiches with these huge tomatoes we got. May make up some honey mustard to go with it. 

I now need a new kettle as new teapot makes the one we have look a little dated. Will look at that this afternoon I think. I saw a nice Bosch one recently. We have a Bosch iron, ceramic hob and built in oven is Bosch, always been happy with their home products. 

Yep, almost time for lunch.........


----------



## Lynne G

Yay.  Maybe a new tea kettle for Schumi too. Mine is still nice and I like the whistle better than my old one. 

Hi Mac. Hope all is well with you.

Eh, toast was my breakfast, though with grape jelly, and butter. Fitting enough. But just means lunch will not come fast enough. Kids both don’t have an early morning class this semester. So, neither is up. Eh, maybe older one will be up soon. This, a very quite house, as DH was not as noisy this morning.

Ah, still cool, and bad hair day alert. That pesky wind sending chills and unruly hair.


----------



## Charade67

Quick hello before I go to work.



schumigirl said:


> There are always exceptions of course...... I wrote about one instance where a woman came up to chat to me in Sapphire Falls and then went on to tell me how she travelled to Universal so many more times than we did......lol......she lived in Tampa. But, for the most part, most people we have met have become long term friends. Some, like that lady, obviously not, there`s always the odd one or two out there.


 Oh good grief. That's hardly a fair comparison. If I still lived in FL I would probably be an annual pass holder and make frequent trips too. You have travelled far more than I ever will. I still haven't been out of my country.



Realfoodfans said:


> that offer is so kind I’m sure she would love it! I have sent you a message - well I hope I have!!


You did.  I kind of miss buying patches for B.

One more workday to go...


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yay.  Maybe a new tea kettle for Schumi too. Mine is still nice and I like the whistle better than my old one.
> 
> Hi Mac. Hope all is well with you.
> 
> Eh, toast was my breakfast, though with grape jelly, and butter. Fitting enough. But just means lunch will not come fast enough. Kids both don’t have an early morning class this semester. So, neither is up. Eh, maybe older one will be up soon. This, a very quite house, as DH was not as noisy this morning.
> 
> Ah, still cool, and bad hair day alert. That pesky wind sending chills and unruly hair.




I`ve never had a whistling kettle. All our kettles have been electric. We never bought one for use on the Aga for some reason

I love grape jelly with cream cheese, haven`t had that in a while. 





Charade67 said:


> Quick hello before I go to work.
> 
> Oh good grief. That's hardly a fair comparison. If I still lived in FL I would probably be an annual pass boulder and make frequent trips too. You have travelled far more than I ever will. I still haven't been out of my country.
> 
> 
> You did.  I kind of miss buying patches for B.
> 
> One more workday to go...



Isn`t it ridiculous!! I have to admit, I just laughed and so did everyone else when I told them.......I did write about it in one trip report as I honestly thought it was so ridiculous.....yes, big difference coming from Tampa for an overnight stay to travelling from the UK. 

Hope you have a quick day today........



It is quite windy, but not too bad. Window cleaner has just been, just waved to them today, didn`t go out and chat as it is cold. They were so wrapped up and they usually just have sweatshirts on, so I guessed it must be very cold even for them. 

Chicken in a pepper sauce tonight. Will make the sauce just before I`m cooking the chicken pieces.

Cloud is getting darker and sea is very angry looking......glad I`m inside.......


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, they do sell electric tea kettles here, but I just have always put on our stove, like my mom did, Schumi.  Chicken dinner sounds good, not sure what we will have.  Maybe pasta again, but cheese ravioli.  Will see what mood all are in.

Neither kid has been sighted.  Think older one’s class is right before lunch, little one’s is after lunch.  Hence, since not quite 10:30am, no need to be spunky.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Oh, they do sell electric tea kettles here, but I just have always put on our stove, like my mom did, Schumi.  Chicken dinner sounds good, not sure what we will have.  Maybe pasta again, but cheese ravioli.  Will see what mood all are in.
> 
> Neither kid has been sighted.  Think older one’s class is right before lunch, little one’s is after lunch.  Hence, since not quite 10:30am, no need to be spunky.



Oh yes, I know they have them for sale in America, I’ve only seen one in an American home that we’ve visited. Electric kettles are certainly more common over here.




I do like our new teapot. Had a mid afternoon pot of tea with some lemon drizzle cake........I’ll never be slim!

It is colder than predicted here now, clear skies but quite windy. Been a very quick day today.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, funny as what’s popular where you live, is not as popular other places.  And like when we have different names for the same thing.  

Lunch time soon.  Will be wearing my sunglasses!  Yay!  Bundling up, Ack!

Hope all are having a good day.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah, funny as what’s popular where you live, is not as popular other places.



How true. 




Chicken is in the oven, thought I had no double cream (heavy cream) for the pepper sauce, but I knew I had it in the fridge. Seems Tom had moved it out to the outside fridge freezer......ahem, stop moving things! 

No sunglasses needed here, pitch black now.......


----------



## Realfoodfans

I don’t think you guys drink “instant” coffee or tea like we do here.  My Dad had a coffee machine from the 60’s (he worked for an American company and visited many times and got used to a machine) so it was usual for me to have fresh coffee.  Now most households here have a coffee pod machine of some kind but very unusual for a home not to have a kettle.  

Teapots still used a lot though many youngsters just use tea bags in a mug.  What style is your new  one Carole

One of our favourite treats is a nice afternoon tea with good quality tea, petite sandwiches and sweet pastries, Scones with clotted cream and jam.

Glad to hear my friends husband who I mentioned has been unwell is getting the vaccine tomorrow as he is back and too at the hospital with investigation appointments and she asked and they agreed he is vulnerable.

Nearly the end of the week for those of you working and hope all looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

realfood, It`s the Le Creuset Grand Teapot. I like it. Just a day to day teapot, but I am fond of the Le Creuset brand in general and have a lot of their products in our kitchen. 

Yep, every house here has a kettle for sure. We had one of those fancy do everything machines that coffee shops have, only not industrial fitted when we extended our kitchen in this house......biggest waste of space ever......no one uses it. Occasionally we make a latte, but once or twice a year maybe. I`m a tea drinker and so is Tom, but he thought he`d use it more often. I occasionally complain about it but I do have plenty of cabinets and space, so it`s not really too much of an annoyance.....wouldn`t buy another one though for our next home. 





Had another facetime with goddaughter to see the new baby.....she is perfect. And mummy looks amazing, albeit a bit tired. 

Another quiet night watching a dvd........cranberry and white grape spritzers for us tonight.




And sending out very good thoughts and good wishes to those that may need them.......


----------



## Realfoodfans

@schumigirl Kev had an all singing and dancing one before we came here but just has a Lavazza one now and separate milk heater.  We use it a lot.  My favourite tea pot is a Whittard glass infuser one and I have no idea which box it is in at storage!  Never expected to still be in limbo or would have brought more items here.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, day blew by here today.  Slept late as up a good portion of the night trying to catch a bee in my bedroom.  No idea where it came from & why not hibernating with it’s brethren.  

I’m allergic to them, so it was a necessary hunt by the light of the tv.  DH was so tired from working 12 hour shifts I didn’t have the heart to wake him up.  Least i managed to knock off several episodes of Perry Mason I had saved while waiting to get a good shot at it. 

Today, got notice our state was supposed to start accepting 1A non-health provider vaccine appointments. Good news & bad news (there isn’t any to be had).  Four hours later, the best I did was have one person tell me they weren’t taking appointments & another ask for further info on the two of us.  Yes, our day will come, just not soon enough for my liking.

Gave up on making dinner, have a Stromboli awaiting me.



macraven said:


> I ❤ when all my kids come home.


Even the ornery ones with bad habits ?   Sweeeeet


schumigirl said:


> yes, I have a problem....lol...


No, you have a carefully curated collection. 

RL - singing & dancing tea pots?   I’m suddenly thinking of beauty & the beast‘S  Mrs Potts & Chip


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, hope you are feeling better.  Yeah, me too, allergic to a bee sting. Yeah, flies still around, but thought all bees were hibernating.  Why I have bee and hornet spray, double pack, in my front closet. I hate even hearing the buzz.  

Ah, a cool evening and pasta, and we had no red sauce.  So butter, cheese, chopped ham, and chopped mini red and yellow peppers.  Dinner done.

Sipping tea. That kinda night. And so glad tomorrow is a Friday. Ahhhh.

 

Have a totally good night.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay! Woot! It is a Friday. Short work week days or not, always a happy face when waking up to say, hey it’s a Friday.

And a cool, bad hair days today, and through the weekend. Weather guy said will be a cold weekend. Wind chills. Brrr, with when cold wind makes you feel even colder, and messes up your hair.

And so, at least we two degrees above freezing this morning.  Add less than ten degrees, and that’s our high.  And so, tea for me, and soon a hunt for breakfast.



  A Very Happy Friday homies and a delightful Good Morning too.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all, day blew by here today.  Slept late as up a good portion of the night trying to catch a bee in my bedroom.  No idea where it came from & why not hibernating with it’s brethren.
> 
> I’m allergic to them, so it was a necessary hunt by the light of the tv.  DH was so tired from working 12 hour shifts I didn’t have the heart to wake him up.  Least i managed to knock off several episodes of Perry Mason I had saved while waiting to get a good shot at it.
> 
> Today, got notice our state was supposed to start accepting 1A non-health provider vaccine appointments. Good news & bad news (there isn’t any to be had).  Four hours later, the best I did was have one person tell me they weren’t taking appointments & another ask for further info on the two of us.  Yes, our day will come, just not soon enough for my liking.
> 
> Gave up on making dinner, have a Stromboli awaiting me.
> 
> 
> Even the ornery ones with bad habits ?   Sweeeeet
> 
> No, you have a carefully curated collection.
> 
> RL - singing & dancing tea pots?   I’m suddenly thinking of beauty & the beast‘S  Mrs Potts & Chip



Carefully curated is better than a saddo collection.......lol.....

Never had a stromboli....I don`t think so anyway. Yes, good news sometimes has bad news not far behind......hope they get their finger out and get it sorted properly......




Beautiful sunny and chilly morning here today. Got out early for a long walk along the beach and it was gorgeous. And deserted as it was so early. 

Came back home and made several phone calls to folks, and have a couple to do this afternoon. I think I`m doing some on Sunday too. So far everyone has been lovely I `ve called.

Doing maple mustard chicken breasts tonight for dinner with parmentier potatoes, shrimp and mango salad for lunch with some focaccia, plan to make some more bread this afternoon as I`m making butternut squash and sweet potato soup for lunch tomorrow so Tom loves the rosemary garlic focaccia I make. And it is so easy to make. 

And........got through the first chapter of the book group latest, and it`s not as bad as I thought. Won`t read it again, but I will get through it. 






























Have a wonderful and happy Friday ​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good afternoon all.  Like Carole beautiful morning here so we drive (only 3 miles) to Macclesfield Forest.  Has been overwhelmed with visitors but we were early so no problem parking and only saw a few people en-route.  All with dogs still enjoying the remains of the snow.  Beautiful location.

Stopped at a small store there that has kept the community going throughout.  Nice wholemeal loaf and some lovely veg.  Home for vegetable soup and ham sandwich.  Not for L who had sausages.

Took the decision to book a lodge in Wales for a summer break (if allowed).  Literally front line to Black Rock Sands beach so really hope it works out.  We have stayed on the park a few times it’s idyllic for the children and Louie. We will hopefully go for 2 weeks and Em and the children come for one week.

Back to the sewing now.  Happy Friday all x


----------



## keishashadow

Happy Friday all

Nice start to my day to find that amazon deposited this a day early on my doorstop


Perhaps a bit of a sloth problem brewing but, I can quit anytime I want 



schumigirl said:


> I do like our new teapot. Had a mid afternoon pot of tea with some lemon drizzle cake........I’ll never be slim!





schumigirl said:


> Never had a stromboli....I don`t think so anyway. Yes, good news sometimes has bad news not far behind......hope they get their finger out and get it sorted properly......


believe I’ve landed upon the perfect version of a Stromboli:  ham, pepperoni, salami, anchovies & black olives .  The small size is generally enough to feed 2 people.  Will have for brunch or dinner today.  Still have some ham steaks ready to go too, will let the mr decide

A couple of sad bananas on counter should be used for banana bread or maybe just popped in the freezer TBD


schumigirl said:


> Doing maple mustard chicken breasts tonight for dinner with parmentier potatoes, shrimp and mango salad for lunch with some focaccia, plan to make some more bread this afternoon as I`m making butternut squash and sweet potato soup for lunch tomorrow so Tom loves the rosemary garlic focaccia I make. And it is so easy to make.


Goodness, that sounds like a nice cafe’s menu board!  Whole lotta cooking going on there.


Realfoodfans said:


> Good afternoon all. Like Carole beautiful morning here so we drive (only 3 miles) to Macclesfield Forest. Has been overwhelmed with visitors but we were early so no problem parking and only saw a few people en-route. All with dogs still enjoying the remains of the snow. Beautiful location.


Sounds like fun, enjoy.  Pets only permitted unleashed in designated dog parks here.  Specific rules apply for non-service dogs admittance in county, state & national parks, safety/liability issues.  

have actively had enforced restrictions in place to prevent folks from visiting parks.  The one that honestly had me doing a double take is closing the public facilities, including the rest rooms.  I’m told it’s been a great deterrent IDK. When you gotta go, you gotta go



Realfoodfans said:


> Took the decision to book a lodge in Wales for a summer break (if allowed). Literally front line to Black Rock Sands beach so really hope it works out. We have stayed on the park a few times it’s idyllic for the children and Louie. We will hopefully go for 2 weeks and Em and the children come for one week.


No idea of the area but sounds like a great plan.  Is the water warm enough to swim there?


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday. Nothing much planned for the day. Right now I am waiting for hair. color to process. Gotta eliminate that skunk stripe. Sometimes I think I should just let it go natural, but I've had dark hair all my life. I am afraid of what I will look like with white hair.

Also thinking of taking a quick trip to the mall. My favorite clothing store is closing. Going to see if they have any good sales yet. 

Keisha - Love the sloths!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 551654
> 
> Happy Friday all
> 
> Nice start to my day to find that amazon deposited this a day early on my doorstop
> 
> View attachment 551655
> Perhaps a bit of a sloth problem brewing but, I can quit anytime I want
> 
> 
> View attachment 551656
> 
> believe I’ve landed upon the perfect version of a Stromboli:  ham, pepperoni, salami, anchovies & black olives .  The small size is generally enough to feed 2 people.  Will have for brunch or dinner today.  Still have some ham steaks ready to go too, will let the mr decide
> 
> A couple of sad bananas on counter should be used for banana bread or maybe just popped in the freezer TBD
> 
> Goodness, that sounds like a nice cafe’s menu board!  Whole lotta cooking going on there.
> 
> Sounds like fun, enjoy.  Pets only permitted unleashed in designated dog parks here.  Specific rules apply for non-service dogs admittance in county, state & national parks, safety/liability issues.
> 
> have actively had enforced restrictions in place to prevent folks from visiting parks.  The one that honestly had me doing a double take is closing the public facilities, including the rest rooms.  I’m told it’s been a great deterrent IDK. When you gotta go, you gotta go
> 
> 
> No idea of the area but sounds like a great plan.  Is the water warm enough to swim there?



Love the sloth.....yes, we can quit anytime with our favourite things.....  where`s that skinny person......haha.....

Cooking and baking are things we can do without restriction as lockdown is strict over here. We can`t do much and meet no-one......so have embraced my kitchen.....I do laugh at Tom sitting on the sofas by the window handing out advice......er yes, not the best idea......lol.......soup turned out well, but will make bread fresh tomorrow and focaccia is among the easiest breads to make.

Stromboli sounds good!! Minus anchovies for me of course......never quite got the taste for them. 

Yes closing facilities is never a good idea. But pictures over the weekend of parks and beaches mobbed were frightening, crowds everywhere......you`d never guess it was during a lockdown.





Charade67 said:


> Happy Friday. Nothing much planned for the day. Right now I am waiting for hair. color to process. Gotta eliminate that skunk stripe. Sometimes I think I should just let it go natural, but I've had dark hair all my life. I am afraid of what I will look like with white hair.
> 
> Also thinking of taking a quick trip to the mall. My favorite clothing store is closing. Going to see if they have any good sales yet.
> 
> Keisha - Love the sloths!



I couldn`t imagine not being blonde.....I dread to think what is lurking all the blonde and browns that my stylist so lovingly mixes up for me. I don`t think I`d like to see what`s really under there now.......




Soup all made for next two days lunch........chicken is marinading away nicely for dinner, couple of hours away yet.....maybe time for a cup of tea.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh yes, never a bad time for tea, Schumi.  

Love the sloth flag Keisha.  Yeah, if ya gotta go, ya gotta.  Better hope the tree you pee behind has no one strolling by.  LoL

Clouds and sun repeat weather day. But at least sunny right now.

Ended up with a toasted croissant with bacon and cheese breakfast. Would have put egg on it too, but we used up all my eggs the other night. Will remember to buy more this weekend. And of course, with both kids not moving fast, watching their classes, are now asking a what for lunch. Eh, maybe soup.

Time for bundling up, hair tied back, and sunglasses on. Lunchtime walk.

Hope all homies are having a fabulous Friday.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Well done Carole with all your phone calls.  I’m sure much appreciated.

Love the sloth Keisha.  One of our favourite animals at Chester Zoo.

The water is quite cool off Black Rock Sands but the beach is miles long and huge and there are natural inlets where (in summer) the water really warms up and is lovely for children to swim and play in. On the other side of the bay are the mountains of Snowdonia so an impressive back drop. If things open up fully there is a nice pool and splash play area on the park. We won’t tell them until we know if it will go ahead. 


Mussels in garlic and white wine for us this evening with garlic bread.  

Used to be a great Italian restaurant in Manchester that made yummy Stromboli - Coco’s - closed some years ago.

We will be searching for a movie tonight.  Thank goodness for all our streaming platforms that have helped to occupy us!


----------



## keishashadow

Realfoodfans said:


> View attachment 551685
> Mussels in garlic and white wine for us this evening with garlic bread.
> 
> Used to be a great Italian restaurant in Manchester that made yummy Stromboli - Coco’s - closed some years ago.
> 
> We will be searching for a movie tonight.  Thank goodness for all our streaming platforms that have helped to occupy us!


That’s a lovely pic!  Look at those hills. Here most Atlantic beach areas are flat for miles. Fun to drive in and see who can be first to see that lovely blue color

cant get fresh mussels here easily, sadly. Love a spicy version with lots of crusty italian bread to sip it all up tho. Of all places, aldis sells a frozen, microwaved package now & again that allows me to get my fix   Tiniest ones you’ve ever seen, mostly shell, yet tasty


----------



## cam757

Thanks for all the well wishes!

Friday again.  DH wasn't able to get back to work. His 2nd COVID test was inconclusive.  The whole process of getting him back to work has been such a fiasco. His employer contracted with another company to handle it all and they are doing an absolute terrible job.  The first day he called he waited over 6 hours on hold.  He has probably spent at least 12 hours on hold over the last three weeks. When he went today to have another test done, the person said that they probably did not stick the swab far enough up his nose. He said there was probably brain matter on the swab after they did the test today. Hopefully, he will be back at work Monday. Funny thing is that his employer is considered essential to national defense so they have received 20,000 vaccines that they will start giving out next week.

Had my car inspected yesterday and DH's oil changed today so car maintenance is caught up. No plans for the weekend.  

Baja fish tacos with cilantro rice for dinner. 



schumigirl said:


> I`m so sorry for the death in your family. I think you`re doing the right thing staying home.
> 
> I think it took about two weeks for my taste and smell to come back properly, maybe even slightly longer, it was weird.



Thanks! It seems to be coming back slowly.  



keishashadow said:


> believe I’ve landed upon the perfect version of a Stromboli: ham, pepperoni, salami, anchovies & black olives . The small size is generally enough to feed 2 people. Will have for brunch or dinner today. Still have some ham steaks ready to go too, will let the mr decide



I love Stromboli.  DH will not share so we always have to get two, LOL.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I had a fairly productive day today.  Colored my hair, went to the mall (only found one shirt that I wanted), did a load of laundry, and even exercised. I also called Universal. I booked a room a few days ago but never got an email confirmation. Thankfully I had taken a screenshot of my confirmation number.

Real - Love the picture. It looks so different than the beaches I am used to.

Cam - Sorry to hear your dh is having such a difficult time with testing and getting back to work.

We have exciting plans for tomorrow. We are going to look for new blinds for our living room window. Woo-hoo! I'm thinking about getting cordless blinds because of the cat.


----------



## Lynne G

Good idea, Charade.  I always save that number too, after I checkout, though I usually get an email soon after checkout.    

Kids wanted Chinese food for dinner. Ah so good, and leftover just tastes just as good.  

Will leave the light on. I’m tired. Once again, DH was not a good sleeper last night, so I was not either.  He asked what I am doing tomorrow, and I replied, hopefully sleeping later, or at least will be quite the lazy starter if I do have an early wake up. Which most likely means will be the the lazy morning. Either way, may all the homies have a most restful and relaxing night.

And with all this talking of such good sounding food, will leave the night light on, in case some late night snacking needed.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Woke to snow falling heavily.  Everywhere’s is covered again.  Forecast says will stop by lunchtime so we will wait and see.  I am making Beef Casserole in the slow cooker for tonight so an easy meal.

I didn’t want to put my brother’s birthday gift of the photo book into the post. Some is taking so long to arrive. So we plan to drive over and either hand it over or pop in his letter box. He’s about 10 miles away so will be the longest we have driven for a long time as we are still in lockdown likely to be for some weeks.

Think this length of lockdown so difficult for so many.  As yet not helping the death rate so praying the quick roll out of vaccine continues and is a turning point.

Was going to pay 2 cheques in at the bank on our way out but just  looked and currently none opening on Saturday so will have to wait.

Happy Saturday all and hope Bobbie got safely moved.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> That’s a lovely pic!  Look at those hills. Here most Atlantic beach areas are flat for miles. Fun to drive in and see who can be first to see that lovely blue color
> 
> cant get fresh mussels here easily, sadly. Love a spicy version with lots of crusty italian bread to sip it all up tho. Of all places, aldis sells a frozen, microwaved package now & again that allows me to get my fix   Tiniest ones you’ve ever seen, mostly shell, yet tasty



You`d love the coastline around the UK for seafood. Where we used to live in Scotland has the best scallops (hand dived) langoustines, lobster and so much more......we do have some lovely seafood on the east coast too. Mussels I`m not a fan of, I prefer oysters......Tom prefers mussels.....we compliment one another......I do love PEI ones we got a few times. 





cam757 said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes!
> 
> Friday again.  DH wasn't able to get back to work. His 2nd COVID test was inconclusive.  The whole process of getting him back to work has been such a fiasco. His employer contracted with another company to handle it all and they are doing an absolute terrible job.  The first day he called he waited over 6 hours on hold.  He has probably spent at least 12 hours on hold over the last three weeks. When he went today to have another test done, the person said that they probably did not stick the swab far enough up his nose. He said there was probably brain matter on the swab after they did the test today. Hopefully, he will be back at work Monday. Funny thing is that his employer is considered essential to national defense so they have received 20,000 vaccines that they will start giving out next week.
> 
> Had my car inspected yesterday and DH's oil changed today so car maintenance is caught up. No plans for the weekend.
> 
> Baja fish tacos with cilantro rice for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It seems to be coming back slowly.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Stromboli.  DH will not share so we always have to get two, LOL.



Glad to hear you`re getting there cam......but that does sound a fiasco for your husband. Hope he gets sorted soon, and hope you all do well. 

I don`t think many of us have plans right now.....lol........



realfood......your quote has disappeared.........yes, I love doing the phone calls, and it has been a joy already. Everyone has been so lovely and to listen to them chat is so nice. One lady is a lot younger than I expected, but completely isolated with no family, it`s quite sad at times I`ve realised, but very rewarding. 

Never been to Wales, we tend to visit Scotland or Cornwall for beaches, but they do have some lovely areas there. It`s nice to plan on something this summer for sure. I think we`ll look for something in May when Orlando doesn`t work out. Depending on conditions and restrictions too.





Beautiful sunny and frosty morning here, we have -4 as a real feel according to the temps.......everything looks so gorgeous though. 

Our gardener is back to full health, so he is back today to do a few things...I wrapped up warm to take him down a big mug of tea and it is perishing out of the sunshine, told him not to do too much and I`ll take him another mug down if he`s still here in a bit. 

Made my focaccia and some sausage rolls for Tom. I had sausage meat to use up so those are idea as we can freeze ones not eaten and maybe give some to our gardener if he`s still here. He likes a good bit of stodge too. 

More baking ahead this afternoon I think but I think a walk is in the plans too as it`ll be slightly warmer, and by warmer I mean around 0c. 

Stir fries all round tonight.......making one sauce from scratch, others are store bought but they love them. 



*Also want to do a shout out to our lovely macraven who has been missing from the boards these last couple of days.....I know she`ll be posting soon, but wanted to say a great big hello from us on the San thread *




*

















*




Have a wonderful Saturday 
​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, that quiet house, but for a tea kettle whistle as I was putting the wash in the washer.  Almost done.  Well, an early wake up, but still consider that lazy.  Cloudy sunrise, but saying will be a beautiful sunny afternoon.  Yeah, and 28F now.  Cool day, I’d say.

And may do soup for breakfast.  Some wonton soup leftover, so sounds perfect.  Warm and hot, this time of year, is more the temperature of meals.  Seems like that’s Julie’s and Schumi’s thoughts too.

Yeah, I think the mail is still not back to routine delivery times. So I’d probably would hand carry your brother’s gift too, Julie. Then you know he will get it on his birthday. Heck, I am still getting Christmas cards. And, still have not received a purchase from early December. It is still in transit several states away from me. Sigh. I may just ask the seller for a refund, and will return it when ever it does arrive. I’ve received other packages from that seller, so why that one is taking forever, I guess it got in stuck in that huge backup right after Thanksgiving. Crazy.

Ah yes, the weekend is here. Woot Woot for that. Not much to do today. And while we need to stock up the pantry for the week, quite the leftovers, so may save any grocery runs until tomorrow.

Weather guy said we will have some more dry days. Yay, though he did say good chances of snow twice next week. Eh, even if we are unlucky, and get some snow, the end of the next week is to be rainy. So, any snow will certainly be washed away, even if not that warm out. Today, our high temp is below freezing. Yeah, I’d say we are starting what was said to be a cold weekend.

Good Morning homies, and a Good Afternoon to Julie and Schumi.

Hi Mac, hope all is well for you.  Good thoughts. And a hug.

Cam, that is so frustrating for your DH. I hope his tests are negative, and you both feeling good now.

So nice of you to share tea, Schumi, and do those calls.  So important to make people feel connected.

Yep, time to finish the wash, drink more tea, sip some soup, and then take that mighty long hot shower.  It’s a Saturday.  Yay!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Absolutely positive thoughts flying to Mac.  

Some beautiful scenery in Wales Schumi.  We are so close to North Wales from Cheshire. Spent many holidays in Abersoch and on Anglesey.  Not as main holidays but extra weeks and short breaks.  Porthmadog is not a very pretty town but the coast and the hills are spectacular.  We don’t go far when the children are with us as they love the beach.  Would prefer to go to Devon but travel time for Em collecting the children makes North Wales ideal again this time.

Didn’t drive over to my brother as snow continued but will go tomorrow as Monday is his birthday.

Lynne do you have a grocery store near you? What are your restrictions while there?  We have to wear masks and shop as individuals though you can take small children if necessary.  I have got our next three orders lined up.  Two deliveries and one collection.  

Could get more snow as sky has gone very dark.


----------



## Lynne G

I have many grocery stores near me, Julie.  They go by number of people in store.  I tend to go by myself or with one of my kids.  Or the two kids go.  But I have seen whole large families.  At first, line to get in, but with the current limits, have never waited to go in.  Stores are the same.  Only lines I have ever seen are for the mall luxury stores and Apple store.  Mostly because they are small, and easiest to have only a few in those stores.  And once in awhile, small line for other stores.  I am one that is not fond of grocery shopping, so I’m glad when the kids go.  Though there is always a bag of stuff they wanted that was not on my list.  Oh well.  My pantry clears as the week goes by. 

Ooh, both kids are up.  Zapping leftovers.  Bunch or late breakfast served.


----------



## schumigirl

Wow.....quiet day on here today.

realfood, never fancied Wales at all.......but, we are certainly spoiled in the UK for having some beautiful beaches, we love living next to the sea and always have done on both coasts in the UK. West Coast beaches are usually a little warmer.




Quiet night here, thinking of trying to organise another quiz evening next Saturday night for some of the gang, it`s been a while since the last one we did. It was fun. 

Dinner was good, plates all cleared and no room for dessert....watching some DVD`s as Saturday night tv in general is dreadful....all silly shows about nothing.

Having an elderflower and ginger spritzer tonight.......not very exciting, but lovely all the same.......

Hope your Saturday is a good one.......


----------



## keishashadow

Better late than never. Busy day, had to pop by hospital for bloodwork pre check up next week. Then, decided it was time to use up the sad bananas & make the mr his beloved divinity   That stuff so sweet it makes my teeth hurt. Something for everyone

takeout Chinese was great today, has been hit & miss last few forays 


Continued good wishes to Mac!


cam757 said:


> He said there was probably brain matter on the swab after they did the test today.


I feel his pain. Frustrating experience there for him


cam757 said:


> Funny thing is that his employer is considered essential to national defense so they have received 20,000 vaccines that they will start giving out next week.


As my mr’s, basically got a good a take a whiz in the wind’ response as to their request for vaccines. 


schumigirl said:


> You`d love the coastline around the UK for seafood.


Oh, I’m sure!  Seems like the best seafood comes from colder water   Many bodies of water here are far too dicey to consider as to degree of chemical runoff


----------



## Lynne G

Ah what a windy, bad hair day.  That wind, gosh the chill it went right through ya.  Was glad to be inside.  Kids wanted burgers, so burgers they were.  No grill, just in my fry pan.  No need to even dash outside for just burgers.  Steaks, yeah, better on grill most of the time.  Sautéed carrots, and done.  Full, with some ice cream to finish off the need for something sweet.  Now enjoying my cup of tea.

And like Schumi said, crap on TV.  Will be seeing what movie to stream.  Kids are gaming or watching whatever they want.  An absolutely perfect Saturday night.  Tea in hand, screen watching, and blanket around me.  No need to be doing that Saturday Night night out.  Nope.  Thinking of putting my pajamas on too.  And little one just lit a candle, so house now not smelling of burgers, but nice smelling.

 Hey Keisha, would be eating that banana bread.  While I am not a fan of eating bananas, I do like the bread made from them.  Those white chunks?  What are they?  

21F out, and clear. Looked outside at sunset, was pink. Red skies at night, a sailor’s delight. Yay! Another dry nice, cool feeling day tomorrow.

Enjoy your Saturday night, homies.  Yay, a day of rest tomorrow too!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Those white chunks? What are they?


Divinity, the mr calls it seafoam. In the neighborhood of a merengue but not baked in oven at all


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Keisha, never heard of that candy.  Do you use white sugar or brown?  May try it someday.  Seems easy enough.


----------



## keishashadow

White sugar & Karo syrup & no cream of tartar involved. A bit trickier but far easier than version I used to make.  It’s all in the timing. These ones probably could’ve come out of the mixing bowl a minute or two earlier but the mr likes them extra crunchy on the outside.   They are just too over-the-top sweet for me lol.  If you want me to send u the recipe, let me know.


----------



## Charade67

Late night check in. Our big excitement for today was ording blinds for our living  room windows. 

Dh is currently watching a Godzilla movie. It's so bad it's almost painful to watch. 

Nothing really to post about today.

Tried making divinity once. It was an epic fail.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all peaceful Sunday morning.

Coffee and croissants with some special jam received at Christmas for breakfast.  As children not here taking the opportunity to eat up some items from the freezer before restocking so some of our Mediterranean Lamb Sausages out for later.

Washing my hair shortly and Kev will dry it for me before we drive over to my brother.

Had lovely catch up with my best friend in Yorkshire yesterday.  We message most days but a proper chat.  They had their vaccinations yesterday which shows the vast difference in how areas are dealing with it.  Both early 70’s he is fit and well but my friend has a health condition.  Here still over 80’s waiting to be called.  No weekend clinics here though. Miss them so much she is a whirlwind of energy and inspiration to me.

May miss morning zoom church as will probably go out around that time. Have joined in a couple of 9am prayer meetings in the week. 

What is everyone doing on their Sunday?


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Better late than never. Busy day, had to pop by hospital for bloodwork pre check up next week. Then, decided it was time to use up the sad bananas & make the mr his beloved divinity   That stuff so sweet it makes my teeth hurt. Something for everyone
> 
> takeout Chinese was great today, has been hit & miss last few forays
> 
> View attachment 551941View attachment 551942
> Continued good wishes to Mac!
> 
> I feel his pain. Frustrating experience there for him
> 
> As my mr’s, basically got a good a take a whiz in the wind’ response as to their request for vaccines.
> 
> Oh, I’m sure!  Seems like the best seafood comes from colder water   Many bodies of water here are far too dicey to consider as to degree of chemical runoff




Looks good, I`m a lover of meringue, but I can feel my crowns coming out with those!! 

Yes, I`m a huge advocate of Scottish produce, whether it be seafood, steak or lamb. We do have some lovely produce around us, no denying it, but nothing beats Scottish for us. I fancy some crab now thinking about local seafood.......






keishashadow said:


> White sugar & Karo syrup & no cream of tartar involved. A bit trickier but far easier than version I used to make.  It’s all in the timing. These ones probably could’ve come out of the mixing bowl a minute or two earlier but the mr likes them extra crunchy on the outside.   They are just too over-the-top sweet for me lol.  If you want me to send u the recipe, let me know.




Your mister has good teeth!!! I`m very jealous........

We love home made butter tablet....very Scottish sweet (candy) but oh my goodness, you feel your teeth disintegrating as you make it.......pure sugar but the nicest thing on earth when you want something over the top sweet......

Can`t remember if I told you or not but my mum gets her vaccination on Wednesday.....not too long a wait for her thankfully.





I think yesterday was one of the quietest days on here I`ve ever seen.....hope that means folks are having fun and not poorly......

Plenty of facetime and zoom chats today for me........and with some careful social distancing drop off a present for a friend who is having a special birthday today.....the 25th anniversary of her 25th birthday......nice!! Her gifts I ordered only arrived on Friday despite ordering them on the 2nd of this month, but at least they arrived on time. Will leave them outside and she can come out when we`ve gone.

Making Beef Wellington tonight for dinner with some red wine sauce to go with it, don`t often make it as I prefer the fillet as it is and not covered in pastry, but Tom requested it, so I`ll make it. 

Lunch is soup and the rest of the focaccia, so not much to do there. 

We did plan to go a walk today as it is gorgeous again, but barely above freezing so we won`t bother, we all have some things to be doing today. I am getting through my book group book though....read a few chapters last night, and it`s not as bad as I thought. 

It`s lovely seeing some sunshine though........and beautiful blue skies. 































Have the best Sunday  





​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Julie and Schumi.  Nice the birthday drop offs today.  Happy Birthday to both the birthday guy and lady.  

A very clear night, which means that 21F the thermometer still says.  As weather guy said, a cold and clear start to this Sunday, with a beautiful sunrise to see, and a cloud filled sunset, with wind enough to make you feel like it’s 12F out. Sigh, a maybe bad hair day?  And eeek, the chance of snow on Tuesday has increased enough to most likely now.  Let’s hope the snow falls somewhere else.  LoL

Ah yes, the most routine of a Sunday we have. I’m finishing up the wash, and made some tea. Remote in my hand and a blanket on my lap. Kids will be up by noon. Then grocery run to get whatever we need, and trash goes out.  Alarm already set.  Yep, our Sunday routine. 

Ack, I hate hearing a noisy plane. Shoo, you’re even louder than some of the traffic that is speeding by. Ah, quiet again.

Super Fun Sunday to all the homies.

And a this talk of sweet, maybe I’ll make some cookies.  Will heat up the kitchen when I turn the oven on.  Will smell good too, as they bake.  Off to see if I have enough flour.  Otherwise, maybe pudding, as most likely do have enough milk.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Gift delivered but he’s saving it for the day tomorrow.  My brother is another doer and “normally” runs one of his trains (that he built) every Sunday at a large Manchester park.  He still works 3 days a week because he loves his job (another Astra Zeneca employee) and helps run a theatre group in addition to walking groups.  So I wasn’t surprised when there was a delay answering the door and he appeared in his decorating gear!  Socially distanced chat and a promise to meet up as soon as we can.

We then parked up in the village my parents lived in as nearby and had a walk with Louie.  Some paths snowy but some very muddy where the snow has melted.  Muddy dog again!  Hardly anyone about but a few getting takeouts at cafes in the village.  We decided to head home for our
coffee.

So home now and dog showered. Another movie lined up.

I like soft meringue like on the top of a pie but not the ultra sweet chalky type. Definitely couldn’t eat Tablet or similar Kendal mint cake. Do love current trend for salted caramel.

Lynne I will be joining you under my fluffy throw when I settle down!


----------



## keishashadow

Sun is shining, birds are tweeting, almost seemed like a spring day until I set foot out on deck this morning...a bit brisk, 13 degrees   Who needs coffee after that lol?   For some reason ordering a new, huge dry erase board seemed to be a good idea yesterday  need to head out to Target to grab it today.  Haven’t been to a store in over a week   Think i’m Going to double mask it.





Charade67 said:


> Dh is currently watching a Godzilla movie. It's so bad it's almost painful to watch.


But, therein lies the beauty of it .  



Charade67 said:


> Tried making divinity once. It was an epic fail.


Oh, I’ve had my share.  The polish your metal mixing bowl & beaters with salt trick seems to help, along with never on a humid day.


Realfoodfans said:


> Washing my hair shortly and Kev will dry it for me before we drive over to my brother.


your DH dries your hair for you?  Talk about a keeper!  I hate blow drying my hair, arms too short 


schumigirl said:


> Can`t remember if I told you or not but my mum gets her vaccination on Wednesday.....not too long a wait for her thankfully.


No, that is amazing news!  Curious, any idea as to the criteria there for signing up?  It’s a mish mash here, they just opened our 1A group up to anyone over 65 + those younger with specific underlying conditions.  A big controversy as so many health care workers haven’t been inoculated yet.   That said, it appears we’ve scored too but I’ll believe it when that needle hits the arm.  Too many have had their appointments cancelled here.


schumigirl said:


> Making Beef Wellington tonight for dinner with some red wine sauce to go with it, don`t often make it as I prefer the fillet as it is and not covered in pastry, but Tom requested it, so I`ll make it.


I had to re-read that to make sure.  People make beef Wellington? Who knew .  Thot that was only a fancy restaurant dish.   Some sort of spicey creole scampi thing here today on tap but i’ve been hungry for wings.  They’ve gone missing from the stores the last two weeks due to football playoff demand.  Yes, it’s a thing lol


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, older one wanted wings last night, Keisha.  Ended up with chicken fingers and fries.  Air frier works great with both.  Kids put melted cheese and bacon on their fries.  Had to sample.  Was good.  Think little one added chopped tomato pieces too.  

Eggs were bought. So eggs with some chopped up, defrosted spinach, cheese and crushed up some bacon to put in it. Yum. Older one and I enjoyed those eggs. Little one had soup. Chicken noodle. Ah, I’d say breakfast during weekend breakfast hour.

Older one said he’d grocery shop for me. Will ask little one for her list, as most of what older one would pick, little one would turn her nose up at.

Thinking maybe street tacos tonight. Have done steak, so steak they will be. All eat those. 

Aw, Louie needing a bath. Yeah, cool enough here, under a throw is the way to go.

Saying around an inch of snow from the now weaker storm coming in the wee hours of Tuesday.  Hence, may be looking at white on Taco Tuesday. 

Hope all are having a good Sunday.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Julie and Schumi.  Nice the birthday drop offs today.  Happy Birthday to both the birthday guy and lady.
> 
> A very clear night, which means that 21F the thermometer still says.  As weather guy said, a cold and clear start to this Sunday, with a beautiful sunrise to see, and a cloud filled sunset, with wind enough to make you feel like it’s 12F out. Sigh, a maybe bad hair day?  And eeek, the chance of snow on Tuesday has increased enough to most likely now.  Let’s hope the snow falls somewhere else.  LoL
> 
> Ah yes, the most routine of a Sunday we have. I’m finishing up the wash, and made some tea. Remote in my hand and a blanket on my lap. Kids will be up by noon. Then grocery run to get whatever we need, and trash goes out.  Alarm already set.  Yep, our Sunday routine.
> 
> Ack, I hate hearing a noisy plane. Shoo, you’re even louder than some of the traffic that is speeding by. Ah, quiet again.
> 
> Super Fun Sunday to all the homies.
> 
> And a this talk of sweet, maybe I’ll make some cookies.  Will heat up the kitchen when I turn the oven on.  Will smell good too, as they bake.  Off to see if I have enough flour.  Otherwise, maybe pudding, as most likely do have enough milk.




Now cookies I love.......much as though I love the aforementioned goodies like meringue and butter tablet, sadly they play havoc with stomach issues, so a tiny piece is usually enough for me, but cookies......mmmmm. What kind did you make??

As long as they don`t have oats in them I`ll eat em.......

Think it sounds ultra cold where you are now lynne......hope snow doesn`t come as forecast. Think it`s forecast here but not so much where we are. Bring on the warmer weather......... 




keishashadow said:


> Sun is shining, birds are tweeting, almost seemed like a spring day until I set foot out on deck this morning...a bit brisk, 13 degrees   Who needs coffee after that lol?   For some reason ordering a new, huge dry erase board seemed to be a good idea yesterday  need to head out to Target to grab it today.  Haven’t been to a store in over a week   Think i’m Going to double mask it.View attachment 552021
> 
> View attachment 552020
> 
> 
> But, therein lies the beauty of it .
> View attachment 552023
> 
> Oh, I’ve had my share.  The polish your metal mixing bowl & beaters with salt trick seems to help, along with never on a humid day.
> 
> your DH dries your hair for you?  Talk about a keeper!  I hate blow drying my hair, arms too short
> 
> No, that is amazing news!  Curious, any idea as to the criteria there for signing up?  It’s a mish mash here, they just opened our 1A group up to anyone over 65 + those younger with specific underlying conditions.  A big controversy as so many health care workers haven’t been inoculated yet.   That said, it appears we’ve scored too but I’ll believe it when that needle hits the arm.  Too many have had their appointments cancelled here.
> 
> I had to re-read that to make sure.  People make beef Wellington? Who knew . Thot that was only a fancy restaurant dish.  Some sort of spicey creole scampi thing here today on tap but i’ve been hungry for wings.  They’ve gone missing from the stores the last two weeks due to football playoff demand.  Yes, it’s a thing lol




Love the memes! 

In Scotland she has been called as she is 85, more or less the same way they`re doing it in England. Over 80`s then over 70`s is the simplified order. My aunt in a care home was done almost first before mum. I think the staff in there have all been done too. Glad she`s getting it, and my sister got it too as she is a front line nurse in a hospital, although she is retiring at the end of this month finally. She`s been a nurse since she left school....long, long time. Yes, hope it`s not cancelled for you this week and you get your "jag". My cousins in the States laughed when I said we called getting an injection a "jag" lol......

Beef Wellington is a funny one......I don`t make it often as I think the fillet is better prepared as it is.....and I can`t eat mushrooms or pate which cover the beef. I give myself a task by only doing some of the joint with both items on the fillet, can be a bit uneven but usually works out fine.......not everyone wraps the beef in parma ham either but it helps avoid a "soggy bottom" with the pastry. 

Love the sound of your dinner too.....I am visualising your creole scampi......lush......and love a good wing!! Have to rely on making our own over here....not many places "do them good" the way we get them in The States! One of the best plate of wings I ever ate outside of Florida was with my cousins in Long Island.....I was surprised how good they were......I could eat them right now! 




Spent the afternoon chatting on facetime to a couple of friends and then goddaughter called and I saw our newest baby.......It`s so hard not being able to go see her. I know the grandparents are desperate to go see her. 

Found a new drama to binge watch. Only 5 episodes but it`s about a group of young people in the early 80`s as Aids was rearing it`s ugly head. Humorous and so sad at the same time. Watched the first episode and will watch the other 4 tonight I think. I read someone wrote we`ll need more hankies as it is so poignant. Written by Russell T Davies who is a wonderful writer, except......Keisha.....he was the one responsible for so many Dr Who episodes that were slated as being dreadful. 

It`ll pass a Sunday night. 

I think everyone is through with the big screen watching the first Indiana Jones movie......

Almost 4.30pm and still light....you can really see it`s already staying lighter that bit longer now.


----------



## macraven

Good morning homies

A shout out for WM Doc for taking over my 4 forums for me these past days

And for Schumi for her post that lifted my spirits this week.

I had emergency oral surgery for an abscess molar.
Tooth and bone removed 
I can think of better ways to have fun...

I still plan to fly to Orlando Tuesday


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Good morning homies
> 
> A shout out for WM Doc for taking over my 4 forums for me these past days
> 
> And for Schumi for her post that lifted my spirits this week.
> 
> I had emergency oral surgery for an abscess molar.
> Tooth and bone removed
> I can think of better ways to have fun...
> 
> I still plan to fly to Orlando Tuesday



Good to see you back mac......

And yes, you`ll be right as rain for Tuesday......can`t believe your trip is almost here....doesn`t seem 5 minutes since you first mentioned it.......


----------



## Realfoodfans

Glad you’re back Mac and hope you heal well - you were missed x


----------



## cam757

A beautiful but chilly Sunday here. No plans to go out today.  I did a little running around yesterday. Went to Sam's Club, Lidls  and gassed up for the week. Back to reality tomorrow.  No more sleeping in or staying up late watching television.  I finally did watch the first two episodes of the Mandalorian last week. So far, not excited about it.  I hope it gets better.  I took a break from Poirot for a while so this week I picked up where I left off with Season 11 and watched through to season 12. Tim Curry and Martin Shaw were guests on separate episodes. Very good shows.

I am actually a little happy to be returning to work. I miss my co-workers and am ready for a change of scenery. DH got the call yesterday, he can return to work tomorrow so that was good news. 

Making spaghetti for dinner.  DH loves spaghetti so I will make a big pot so we will have leftovers. I don't have any bread for garlic bread so I may try to make a loaf of french bread from scratch.  



keishashadow said:


> Better late than never. Busy day, had to pop by hospital for bloodwork pre check up next week. Then, decided it was time to use up the sad bananas & make the mr his beloved divinity  That stuff so sweet it makes my teeth hurt. Something for everyone



Love banana bread.  Looks delish! 



schumigirl said:


> We love home made butter tablet....very Scottish sweet (candy) but oh my goodness, you feel your teeth disintegrating as you make it.......pure sugar but the nicest thing on earth when you want something over the top sweet......
> 
> Can`t remember if I told you or not but my mum gets her vaccination on Wednesday.....not too long a wait for her thankfully.



Had to look up butter tablet. Looks similar to fudge. Looks very sweet.  

Glad your mom is getting her shot this week.  My mom who is 75 just became eligible this week.  I spoke to her this morning and she is getting a cold (at least I hope that is all it is) so I doubt she will go get one this week. 




Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, the most routine of a Sunday we have. I’m finishing up the wash, and made some tea. Remote in my hand and a blanket on my lap. Kids will be up by noon. Then grocery run to get whatever we need, and trash goes out. Alarm already set. Yep, our Sunday routine.



Sounds like a nice Sunday to me.



Lynne G said:


> Older one said he’d grocery shop for me. Will ask little one for her list, as most of what older one would pick, little one would turn her nose up at.



I used to love to grocery show for my mom when I was still living at home.  I would clip coupons and make a whole thing of it. I probably spent more money than she wanted but hey I had a coupon...LOL.



macraven said:


> I had emergency oral surgery for an abscess molar.
> Tooth and bone removed
> I can think of better ways to have fun...
> 
> I still plan to fly to Orlando Tuesday



Glad to see you back up and running. Oral surgery does not sound fun at all.  Prayers for a speedy recovery.  I must of missed the news about your upcoming trip.  I hope you have a great time!!


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> A beautiful but chilly Sunday here. No plans to go out today.  I did a little running around yesterday. Went to Sam's Club, Lidls  and gassed up for the week. Back to reality tomorrow.  No more sleeping in or staying up late watching television.  I finally did watch the first two episodes of the Mandalorian last week. So far, not excited about it.  I hope it gets better.  I took a break from Poirot for a while so this week I picked up where I left off with Season 11 and watched through to season 12. Tim Curry and Martin Shaw were guests on separate episodes. Very good shows.
> 
> I am actually a little happy to be returning to work. I miss my co-workers and am ready for a change of scenery. DH got the call yesterday, he can return to work tomorrow so that was good news.
> 
> Making spaghetti for dinner.  DH loves spaghetti so I will make a big pot so we will have leftovers. I don't have any bread for garlic bread so I may try to make a loaf of french bread from scratch.
> 
> 
> 
> Love banana bread.  Looks delish!
> 
> 
> 
> Had to look up butter tablet. Looks similar to fudge. Looks very sweet.
> 
> Glad your mom is getting her shot this week.  My mom who is 75 just became eligible this week.  I spoke to her this morning and she is getting a cold (at least I hope that is all it is) so I doubt she will go get one this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a nice Sunday to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love to grocery show for my mom when I was still living at home.  I would clip coupons and make a whole thing of it. I probably spent more money than she wanted but hey I had a coupon...LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see you back up and running. Oral surgery does not sound fun at all.  Prayers for a speedy recovery.  I must of missed the news about your upcoming trip.  I hope you have a great time!!



Good luck being back to normal this week cam.....yes, it`ll be nice getting back to see your co workers, and glad your husband is back too. Normality is something to celebrate now. 

I love those Poirot episodes you mentioned with David Suchet. Peter Ustinov does both of them in earlier made movies, Three Act Tragedy has Tony Curtis playing Martin Shaw`s character. Some of the later ones we didn`t enjoy as much as no Miss Lemon, Hastings or Jaap. 

Scottish tablet will melt your teeth for sure.....incredibly sweet but a much loved Scottish delicacy.....lol....so bad for you too! I don`t like fudge very much but this is nicer, it snaps when you break it, but shouldn`t be too hard. At Halloween as kids, if someone gave out tablet, their home was deluged with us kids.......word was soon spread around that #32 was handing out tablet......lol.

I`m sorry your mum might miss out if she has a cold. Hopefully she won`t have to wait too long for the next spot. Have a good week cam......






Clean plates all round tonight again.....I think it may have been a little too rare for some, but it was perfect for me......they ate it anyway and no soggy bottom pastry. 

They`re having chocolate mousse tonight, not for me. Cup of tea and a little something sweet will do me.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Mac is back!  Hope you are feeling better, and yay, for Tuesday flight.  Sending lots of well wishes mummy dust mouth feels better fast.  

Ah yes, still sunny out, still very cool feeling.  Time for some pizza, as all are getting hungry.  Yeah, mid afternoon lunch, yep.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@cam757 I regularly watch (and rewatch) Poirot and have just discovered David Suchet reading all the stories on YouTube.  Hours and hours for when I can’t sleep!  I’m sure getting back to routine will help with returning to work.  I had a friend message this week that they are getting up later and later with no plans for their day and again am glad we mostly have Em and the children and that 7 am get up routine.

Started to watch the Robert Downey Jr Sherlock movie but no - not for us - we like the adaptations that stick to the books.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> @cam757 I regularly watch (and rewatch) Poirot and have just discovered David Suchet reading all the stories on YouTube.  Hours and hours for when I can’t sleep!  I’m sure getting back to routine will help with returning to work.  I had a friend message this week that they are getting up later and later with no plans for their day and again am glad we mostly have Em and the children and that 7 am get up routine.
> 
> Started to watch the Robert Downey Jr Sherlock movie but no - not for us - we like the adaptations that stick to the books.



I agree with those Sherlock Holmes movies.....I love RDJ  so I did watch those movies despite having a real aversion to Jude Law (sanctimonious prat) but Tom likes them.

The only Sherlock Holmes movies I really love are the old Basil Rathbone/Nigel Bruce ones. Black and white but classics, they are Holmes and Watson for me. I love those books too. 





Getting icy again here tonight. I don`t think we have to get the snow other places are getting, but very cold. 

Time to switch tv on.......


----------



## Charade67

Happy Sunday. Another lazy one for us.



Realfoodfans said:


> What is everyone doing on their Sunday?


Church this morning, then lunch with friends. Will spend most of the rest of the day watching football.



Lynne G said:


> And eeek, the chance of snow on Tuesday has increased enough to most likely now. Let’s hope the snow falls somewhere else. LoL


Our weather forecast is crazy for next week. Look at the difference between Tuesday and Thursday.



keishashadow said:


> your DH dries your hair for you? Talk about a keeper! I hate blow drying my hair, arms too short


I have to let my hair dry naturally. If I use a blow dryer it just gets frizzy. Maybe I need a diffuser.



macraven said:


> Good morning homies
> 
> A shout out for WM Doc for taking over my 4 forums for me these past days
> 
> And for Schumi for her post that lifted my spirits this week.
> 
> I had emergency oral surgery for an abscess molar.
> Tooth and bone removed
> I can think of better ways to have fun...
> 
> I still plan to fly to Orlando Tuesday


Good to see you back. Hope you have a great time next week. 



cam757 said:


> . I finally did watch the first two episodes of the Mandalorian last week. So far, not excited about it. I hope it gets better.


 I thought it was a little slow to start, but did eventually get into the series. We have now started watching Wanda Vision. Really weird. 

Almost time for football. I'm thinking Packers and Chiefs.


----------



## cam757

Cold night here. Sleet hitting the window earlier now it has turn into sparse flurries. 

Spaghetti was a hit. It will be even better tomorrow.  French bread came out pretty good. It was a little dense but not bad for my first attempt.  I blame my oven . I need a new one terribly. I think I am going to start looking for one soon.  The french bread loaf did not make great garlic bread but was good when it was right out of the oven with a slab of butter. 



Realfoodfans said:


> I regularly watch (and rewatch) Poirot and have just discovered David Suchet reading all the stories on YouTube. Hours and hours for when I can’t sleep! I’m sure getting back to routine will help with returning to work. I had a friend message this week that they are getting up later and later with no plans for their day and again am glad we mostly have Em and the children and that 7 am get up routine.



Love David Suchet as Poirot. He was made for the role. 

I got into the same routine as your friend.   Before you know it the day is gone and you have nothing to show for it. It was nice at first but I developed a routine that desperately needed to be changed. 



Charade67 said:


> I thought it was a little slow to start, but did eventually get into the series. We have now started watching Wanda Vision. Really weird.



I am going to stick with it. With all the rave reviews, I can only hope it gets better.  I have seen the previews for Wanda Vision but haven't watched it yet.  



schumigirl said:


> Scottish tablet will melt your teeth for sure.....incredibly sweet but a much loved Scottish delicacy.....lol....so bad for you too! I don`t like fudge very much but this is nicer, it snaps when you break it, but shouldn`t be too hard. At Halloween as kids, if someone gave out tablet, their home was deluged with us kids.......word was soon spread around that #32 was handing out tablet....
> 
> I`m sorry your mum might miss out if she has a cold. Hopefully she won`t have to wait too long for the next spot. Have a good week cam......



I am not big on fudge either....unless it is peanut butter. I could eat my weight in peanut butter fudge. 

I don't think my mom will be getting her show anytime soon.  The health department is booked until the middle of February so unless her gp gets some vaccines, I think it will be a while. 

Hope you have a good week too, Carole!


----------



## Charade67

Charade67 said:


> Almost time for football. I'm thinking Packers and Chiefs.


Well, I got half of it right.


----------



## macraven

I hope someone has bacon for us in the morning.
Just as long as it is not crispy, not doing chewy foods yet 

I’m tired of mashed  potatoes and peas.

I was hopeful that my county would be able to do the vaccines this month for us but they still are just doing them for first responders.

Limited delivery of the vaccine in my area.
Quite possible it will be late February before group 1A will start.

and possible it could be March instead.

How many here have been able to score on the shot?

You can answer tomorrow as it’s time to tuck all the homies into bed and lights out...


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Happy Sunday. Another lazy one for us.
> 
> Church this morning, then lunch with friends. Will spend most of the rest of the day watching football.
> 
> Our weather forecast is crazy for next week. Look at the difference between Tuesday and Thursday.
> View attachment 552068
> I have to let my hair dry naturally. If I use a blow dryer it just gets frizzy. Maybe I need a diffuser.
> 
> Good to see you back. Hope you have a great time next week.
> 
> I thought it was a little slow to start, but did eventually get into the series. We have now started watching Wanda Vision. Really weird.
> 
> Almost time for football. I'm thinking Packers and Chiefs.



Do you have straighteners Charade........I don`t have frizzy hair normally, but it does leave your hair sleek. My stylist is always commenting how good a condition my hair is in despite washing it every day and it does get straightened too. It can get frizzy in Orlando, again......straighteners are essential.





cam757 said:


> Cold night here. Sleet hitting the window earlier now it has turn into sparse flurries.
> 
> Spaghetti was a hit. It will be even better tomorrow.  French bread came out pretty good. It was a little dense but not bad for my first attempt.  I blame my oven . I need a new one terribly. I think I am going to start looking for one soon.  The french bread loaf did not make great garlic bread but was good when it was right out of the oven with a slab of butter.
> 
> 
> 
> Love David Suchet as Poirot. He was made for the role.
> 
> I got into the same routine as your friend.   Before you know it the day is gone and you have nothing to show for it. It was nice at first but I developed a routine that desperately needed to be changed.
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to stick with it. With all the rave reviews, I can only hope it gets better.  I have seen the previews for Wanda Vision but haven't watched it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not big on fudge either....unless it is peanut butter. I could eat my weight in peanut butter fudge.
> 
> I don't think my mom will be getting her show anytime soon.  The health department is booked until the middle of February so unless her gp gets some vaccines, I think it will be a while.
> 
> Hope you have a good week too, Carole!



Butter makes everything better cam......... I enjoy bread making (no breadmaker) and it can be a hit or miss sometimes. Focaccia has never failed me.....so easy and tasty too.

lol....I never quite got the taste for peanut butter, and at times it`s everywhere!! 





macraven said:


> I hope someone has bacon for us in the morning.
> Just as long as it is not crispy, not doing chewy foods yet
> 
> I’m tired of mashed  potatoes and peas.
> 
> I was hopeful that my county would be able to do the vaccines this month for us but they still are just doing them for first responders.
> 
> Limited delivery of the vaccine in my area.
> Quite possible it will be late February before group 1A will start.
> 
> and possible it could be March instead.
> 
> How many here have been able to score on the shot?
> 
> You can answer tomorrow as it’s time to tuck all the homies into bed and lights out...



I will cook you British bacon.....you can easily not have that crispy.......although it is much nicer crispy!! 

I need that light left on this morning, still dark here.......but pure white with frost....it`s a cold one again.........



Yep, Monday again......and we have a real feel of -5c which is around 23F.......cold for us. But, some rain forecast later in the week....that`ll bring the temps up. 

No plans today to go out, although I need to post my sisters birthday card......I have a list of phone calls to make this morning and one or two this afternoon. No idea what`s for dinner tonight yet, will have to go look.

And one week left of Dry January........I think we are in the minority still doing it! But, we`ve quite enjoyed it. 

Bacon up soon......





























Have a wonderful Monday  




​


----------



## macraven

Good thing I forgot and left the light on when I left this room 30 minutes ago!

Would not have wanted Schumi to have stumbled in the dark and dropped the bacon....

(on the other hand, I have been known to eat food that has  fallen on the floor )


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Good thing I forgot and left the light on when I left this room 30 minutes ago!
> 
> Would not have wanted Schumi to have stumbled in the dark and dropped the bacon....
> 
> (on the other hand, I have been known to eat food that has  fallen on the floor )





What I love about this time of the year is, it gets light very quickly once it starts......so I`m looking out of the kitchen doors and it`s all of a sudden a lot lighter.....but yes, when I come down around 6am......I do need that light........

Don`t think I`ve ever dropped bacon 

watch me do it this morning now......lol.......


----------



## Robo56

Good Monday morning everyone 





Mac get well soon. Vacation makes everything better for sure.
Sending you get well wishes. Have a great trip to your favorite place.






Thank you everyone for the get well wishes for my granddaughter. She is still recovering from Covid. She had the gamut of symptoms. She is still a little congested and has lost her taste and smell also. Her fiancé now has it and he is having the run of the symptoms too. He has not lost his taste or smell though.

I’am up very early this morning. Will try to go back and get another couple hours sleep shortly.

Schumi great news that your mom is in line to get her shot.

Hope bobbie68 and family had a great trip down to Florida. The sunshine should be bright and the weather has warmed up nicely.

Looks like everyone is busy making yummy food and baked goods.

Sending out get well wishes to all who are sick or who have family members who are sick.

I have been pretty lazy this last week so I need to get out of the doldrums and pick up the pace this week.

We had a rocket take off yesterday morning. It had been delayed a couple of days. Was not able to see it in the distance do to low cloud cover but heard it. Watched it on Launch Console took some pics off of that.











Back to bed.


----------



## Lynne G

Oooh, Schumi always has me at bacon.  Yep, none hit our floors either.  And most of the time, it gets eaten fast.  Yep, many times my dinner decision is made after a pantry check right before dinner time.  As in, not sure what our dinner will be either. 

Oh Mac, hope more solid food you can eat soon. Ice cream should feel good. Hugs, and well wishes to you.

Joining Schumi in the below freezing temp club.  Seems my thermometer says 4F degrees warmer than Schumi.  Sun does not arise until an hour later.  The effects of an early bird routine homie.  But at least the sunset is after 5 pm now.  But it seems darker by 4:30 pm.  Which means, had I been commuting, would be dark drive in the morning and almost dark drive home.  But, still very thankful both sunrise and sunset can be viewed from my teleworking home desk’s window, for more than 10 months.

Nope Mac, my family not on the current list, though DH has the best chance to get the shot.  Hope you can get it soon.  Seems you are going to Florida when the are now stopping anyone in Florida could get the shot.  Now requiring proof of residence.   Hope you get some relaxing while there starting tomorrow.  Safe travels.

Woot!  Bobbie and family should be in their new home now.  Hope the caravan’s travel was good, and all went well with getting the keys quickly. 

Robo, hope you are also doing well. Some days, just nice to enjoy the day with nothing scheduled. Hope the warmer weather has come, and having a nice cup of coffee in tour HHN mug. And, eek, you were up with me. Hope you got back to sleep. Sorry to hear your granddaughter and her fiancé are having symptoms.  Sending lots of well wishes mummy dust to them both. 

Cam, yep, all bread is good with some butter on it.  Hope your routine is back for both you and DH soon.

And so, the week day routine has started. Yeah:


Sigh. Thinking of making this a shorter week. With a snow filled double chance of snow this week, thinking a four day one, with Friday off is the right thing to do.

But either way, yep, it’s a Monday. That ever loving tea is in my cup, well, mug, and enjoying a quiet enough house. DH is actually quiet for a bit. Kids, yep, smart college kids. Lunchtime classes today. Both are sleeping even though their parents are working, and wide awake.

Marvelous Monday morning homies.  May all have a good Monday.  Smile, next week, we will be in the month of love.  ❤

 Yes, it is time to do that search for a quick breakfast.  And a tea refill.  Later homies.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Great pictures Robo.  Hope the family recover soon.  It took me a good while and still not my “normal” energy levels.

We woke to more snow this morning but roads ok so I managed to finally get to the bank as I had cheques to pay in.  Bottle of milk and fresh bread was the only other things needed and back home. Have a click and collect grocery order tomorrow morning but in another area (our Sainsbury’s don’t do it) so hoping no more snow.

Heard from son of Mum’s best friend this morning. Nice to catch up and hear his parents are both doing ok. Neighbours for 60 years I have promised to visit as soon as allowed as she misses Mum.  Both got their vaccinations last week.

L has been doing school work this morning but outside sledging with Grandpa now. Very cold so don’t think they’ll be out there for long!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> I hope someone has bacon for us in the morning.
> Just as long as it is not crispy, not doing chewy foods yet
> 
> I’m tired of mashed  potatoes and peas.
> 
> I was hopeful that my county would be able to do the vaccines this month for us but they still are just doing them for first responders.
> 
> Limited delivery of the vaccine in my area.
> Quite possible it will be late February before group 1A will start.
> 
> and possible it could be March instead.
> 
> How many here have been able to score on the shot?
> 
> You can answer tomorrow as it’s time to tuck all the homies into bed and lights out...



Hi Mac I hope you are feeling better.

I have not been fully keeping up with everything here, I see you have a trip this week, hope you have a great time looks like very pleasant weather.

My wife has got the Maderna vaccine!

I’m not sure they know how long a person is immune to the covid after already having it, I’ve been told 3 months?

So hopefully in our area in February it would be nice to possibly get one.


----------



## macraven

Dlpn, thank you
I read having the first shot has helped many.

Hope you and yours can get vaccinated soon too!

We all are wishing to get it also.

Well, I slept in again this morning and need to check on my to do list for the trip.

Hope all the homies have a great day!

Robo that was great pictures!
Praying your granddaughter feels better real soon!

Thanks for the bacon schumi!
and especially thanks for not having crispy bacon....


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Monday morning everyone
> 
> View attachment 552155
> 
> View attachment 552153
> 
> Mac get well soon. Vacation makes everything better for sure.
> Sending you get well wishes. Have a great trip to your favorite place.
> View attachment 552162
> 
> View attachment 552163
> 
> View attachment 552156
> 
> Thank you everyone for the get well wishes for my granddaughter. She is still recovering from Covid. She had the gamut of symptoms. She is still a little congested and has lost her taste and smell also. Her fiancé now has it and he is having the run of the symptoms too. He has not lost his taste or smell though.
> 
> I’am up very early this morning. Will try to go back and get another couple hours sleep shortly.
> 
> Schumi great news that your mom is in line to get her shot.
> 
> Hope bobbie68 and family had a great trip down to Florida. The sunshine should be bright and the weather has warmed up nicely.
> 
> Looks like everyone is busy making yummy food and baked goods.
> 
> Sending out get well wishes to all who are sick or who have family members who are sick.
> 
> I have been pretty lazy this last week so I need to get out of the doldrums and pick up the pace this week.
> 
> We had a rocket take off yesterday morning. It had been delayed a couple of days. Was not able to see it in the distance do to low cloud cover but heard it. Watched it on Launch Console took some pics off of that.
> 
> View attachment 552168
> View attachment 552166
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 552167
> View attachment 552159
> 
> View attachment 552160
> 
> Back to bed.



Lovely pictures Robo......Kyle follows them very closely and we love to watch the launches together. They are doing amazing things over there. And to be so close, you`re very lucky.

And again, glad your lovely granddaughter is doing better.....continued good wishes for her and her fiancee. And hope your dad is doing well too.

You are very much entitled to have a lazy week.....we all need a refresh now and again. Yes, I`m happy to hear my mum is being vaccinated this week.

Good to see you Robo......





Lynne G said:


> Oooh, Schumi always has me at bacon.  Yep, none hit our floors either.  And most of the time, it gets eaten fast.  Yep, many times my dinner decision is made after a pantry check right before dinner time.  As in, not sure what our dinner will be either.
> 
> Oh Mac, hope more solid food you can eat soon. Ice cream should feel good. Hugs, and well wishes to you.
> 
> Joining Schumi in the below freezing temp club.  Seems my thermometer says 4F degrees warmer than Schumi.  Sun does not arise until an hour later.  The effects of an early bird routine homie.  But at least the sunset is after 5 pm now.  But it seems darker by 4:30 pm.  Which means, had I been commuting, would be dark drive in the morning and almost dark drive home.  But, still very thankful both sunrise and sunset can be viewed from my teleworking home desk’s window, for more than 10 months.
> 
> Nope Mac, my family not on the current list, though DH has the best chance to get the shot.  Hope you can get it soon.  Seems you are going to Florida when the are now stopping anyone in Florida could get the shot.  Now requiring proof of residence.   Hope you get some relaxing while there starting tomorrow.  Safe travels.
> 
> Woot!  Bobbie and family should be in their new home now.  Hope the caravan’s travel was good, and all went well with getting the keys quickly.
> 
> Robo, hope you are also doing well. Some days, just nice to enjoy the day with nothing scheduled. Hope the warmer weather has come, and having a nice cup of coffee in tour HHN mug. And, eek, you were up with me. Hope you got back to sleep. Sorry to hear your granddaughter and her fiancé are having symptoms.  Sending lots of well wishes mummy dust to them both.
> 
> Cam, yep, all bread is good with some butter on it.  Hope your routine is back for both you and DH soon.
> 
> And so, the week day routine has started. Yeah:
> View attachment 552172
> 
> Sigh. Thinking of making this a shorter week. With a snow filled double chance of snow this week, thinking a four day one, with Friday off is the right thing to do.
> 
> But either way, yep, it’s a Monday. That ever loving tea is in my cup, well, mug, and enjoying a quiet enough house. DH is actually quiet for a bit. Kids, yep, smart college kids. Lunchtime classes today. Both are sleeping even though their parents are working, and wide awake.
> 
> Marvelous Monday morning homies.  May all have a good Monday.  Smile, next week, we will be in the month of love.  ❤
> 
> Yes, it is time to do that search for a quick breakfast.  And a tea refill.  Later homies.




We`ve had a lot of tea today! 

Yes, very cold here and it is unusual for us to be so cold. January and February can be the worst months for everyone.....roll on spring.

Oh yes, bacon always hits the spot.......





Realfoodfans said:


> Great pictures Robo.  Hope the family recover soon.  It took me a good while and still not my “normal” energy levels.
> 
> We woke to more snow this morning but roads ok so I managed to finally get to the bank as I had cheques to pay in.  Bottle of milk and fresh bread was the only other things needed and back home. Have a click and collect grocery order tomorrow morning but in another area (our Sainsbury’s don’t do it) so hoping no more snow.
> 
> Heard from son of Mum’s best friend this morning. Nice to catch up and hear his parents are both doing ok. Neighbours for 60 years I have promised to visit as soon as allowed as she misses Mum.  Both got their vaccinations last week.
> 
> L has been doing school work this morning but outside sledging with Grandpa now. Very cold so don’t think they’ll be out there for long!



Some places are getting so much, and out of the ordinary for us. We`ve just had a heavy frost, but sleet and rain forecast later in the week.......going to be colder for a while I think. 

Least the kiddies like it when it snows.....☃



mac...always glad to be of service........




Spent some of the day on phone calls.......it is so lovely, but one or two do get to you when you know they genuinely have no one. But, I am glad I`m doing it. 

Good old chicken in white wine casserole tonight, very much a winter warming dish for a day like today. Although the sun is shining, so it`s beautiful, just too cold to be out walking. 

I did order a new ironing board for click and collect pick up Thursday....yes, I still iron everything  except socks......my mum still irons socks! I find it funny when I go up and visit her, she won`t change now bless her at 85 going on 86.

She is a wonder for her age.....


----------



## macraven

What is an iron ?
Ditto for ironing board........


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. I am on lunch break eating a “carb friendly” frozen pizza. It’s a bit of a disappointment.




macraven said:


> How many here have been able to score on the shot?


 I’ve had my first one and will get the second on February 4. 



schumigirl said:


> Do you have straighteners Charade..


 I do have a straightener, but prefer to wear my hair curly. The curls get frizzy if I try to blow dry them. Don’t even get me started on humidity.



schumigirl said:


> .I never quite got the taste for peanut butter,


 Peanut butter is one of my favorite foods. Especially when paired with chocolate. 



Robo56 said:


> Thank you everyone for the get well wishes for my granddaughter. She is still recovering from Covid. She had the gamut of symptoms. She is still a little congested and has lost her taste and smell also. Her fiancé now has it and he is having the run of the symptoms too. He has not lost his taste or smell though.


 Payers they both quickly improve. 
Cool pictures.



macraven said:


> What is an iron ?
> Ditto for ironing board........


I can’t even remember when I last ironed something. It was probably when I ironed a patch onto one of B’s Girl Scout vests.

Safe travels tomorrow Mac. I would love to go this time of year. I bookmarked the site for AP room rates and am surprised at how low they are right now.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> What is an iron ?
> Ditto for ironing board........



I am a proud ironer   .......and I actually quite enjoy it, though it`s not everyone`s cup of tea.......I`m looking forward to my new ironing board......stop laughing 




Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon. I am on lunch break eating a “carb friendly” frozen pizza. It’s a bit of a disappointment.
> 
> 
> I’ve had my first one and will get the second on February 4.
> 
> I do have a straightener, but prefer to wear my hair curly. The curls get frizzy if I try to blow dry them. Don’t even get me started on humidity.
> 
> Peanut butter is one of my favorite foods. Especially when paired with chocolate.
> 
> Payers they both quickly improve.
> Cool pictures.
> 
> 
> I can’t even remember when I last ironed something. It was probably when I ironed a patch onto one of B’s Girl Scout vests.
> 
> Safe travels tomorrow Mac. I would love to go this time of year. I bookmarked the site for AP room rates and am surprised at how low they are right now.



If you like curly hair, then no you wouldn`t want a straightener on it......I`d be lost without mine......

Chocolate and peanut butter are two of my worst foods.....put them together and yes, most would love it.......different strokes and all that......



Almost time for dinner.....smells delicious........

As we`re Scottish and it`s Robert Burns night, we`re supposed to be having haggis for dinner and whisky......as I like neither it`s chicken for dinner........hope they don`t take my Scottish passport off me.....

Happy Burns Night for those that do partake in it........


----------



## keishashadow

Akin to the roads we traversed to our favorite pub for take out chicken wings yesterday.  Shrimp was still frozen...that’s my story & i’m Sticking to it.



schumigirl said:


> One of the best plate of wings I ever ate outside of Florida was with my cousins in Long Island.....I was surprised how good they were......I could eat them right now!


NY state, buffalo in particular, credited for originating their namesake wings.  IMO best wings come from dive bars


schumigirl said:


> Written by Russell T Davies who is a wonderful writer, except......Keisha.....he was the one responsible for so many Dr Who episodes that were slated as being dreadful.


ew, lol, may have to give it a whirl. Got a giggle out of seeing “mr big” in the xmas dr who offering.

I binged Filthy RIch into the wee hours of the am today, don’t bother.  Kim Cattrall has lost her charm.  Glad she opted out of the new Sex & the CIty. Not the biggest fan but enjoyed it as casual viewer.  She’s been replaced with another mature actor

 For those on the other side of the pond...that’s Senator Bernie Sanders, complete with the mittens he wore Inauguration Day here. Has turned into quite the funny memes.



macraven said:


> I had emergency oral surgery for an abscess molar.
> Tooth and bone removed
> I can think of better ways to have fun...


Any excuse to put off packing till the last minute 


macraven said:


> I still plan to fly to Orlando Tuesday


Of course you are & going to have a ton of fun!

Too bad drink service probably not back up & running yet, medicinal purposes & all 


cam757 said:


> So far, not excited about it. I hope it gets better.


Are you a SW fan in general, if so, stick it out.  Was blown away by most of the episodes after bit of a slow start


cam757 said:


> Glad your mom is getting her shot this week. My mom who is 75 just became eligible this week. I spoke to her this morning and she is getting a cold (at least I hope that is all it is) so I doubt she will go get one this week.


Good luck for her


schumigirl said:


> They`re having chocolate mousse tonight, not for me.


Mousse, not squirrel .  Haven’t had it in ages, love a good one


schumigirl said:


> The only Sherlock Holmes movies I really love are the old Basil Rathbone/Nigel Bruce ones. Black and white but classics, they are Holmes and Watson for me. I love those books too.


Basil rathbone for me.  Not a Robert Downey jr fan, didn’t want to enjoy his take on the role but, did


Charade67 said:


> I have to let my hair dry naturally. If I use a blow dryer it just gets frizzy. Maybe I need a diffuser.


& the correct styling product/protectorant...specifically for curly hair.


cam757 said:


> Spaghetti was a hit. It will be even better tomorrow. French bread came out pretty good. It was a little dense but not bad for my first attempt. I blame my oven . I need a new one terribly. I think I am going to start looking for one soon. The french bread loaf did not make great garlic bread but was good when it was right out of the oven with a slab of butter.


Mine is wacky on temperatures.  Got to point I attached one of those old school thermometers to front of oven rack & usually hit the inside with one of those laser thermometers.   Hate to get rid of it as it has one of those large, industrial burners. 



cam757 said:


> I am not big on fudge either....unless it is peanut butter. I could eat my weight in peanut butter fudge


Don’t think i’ve Ever had that variety.  Only fudge I generally eat is that million dollar fudge recipe unless I can get my hands on a bit of goat’s milk fudge that is delicious


macraven said:


> How many here have been able to score on the shot?


Worked my butt off last week to get two appointments this week.  So many report their appointments are being cancelled, it’s a maybe at best.

It’s at an every man for themselves scramble here, even if you are in 1A.  Unless you are very proactive & lucky, people can miss ‘their shot - no pun intended‘.  fall to the back of the line & maybe even get passed by the next eligible group.    Ridiculous, iMO as so many seniors aren’t internet savvy, needed in this do it your self process.

2021’s inherited system is broken, we needed a standardized national plan from the get go as to distribution.  I vote we swipe England’s which is clear & concise



schumigirl said:


> Butter makes everything better cam......... I enjoy bread making (no breadmaker) and it can be a hit or miss sometimes. Focaccia has never failed me.....so easy and tasty too.


I’m lazy, tend to use the bread maker for dough.  Find it easier & quicker re the first rise that happens in the maker,  than the kitchenaide


macraven said:


> on the other hand, I have been known to eat food that has fallen on the floor )


3 or 5 second rule.  Here, the dog is a shark, usually lurking, darn it.  Do your kitties give you a run for the money?


Robo56 said:


> Thank you everyone for the get well wishes for my granddaughter. She is still recovering from Covid. She had the gamut of symptoms. She is still a little congested and has lost her taste and smell also. Her fiancé now has it and he is having the run of the symptoms too. He has not lost his taste or smell though.


Oh, lucky her, ticked off all the boxes ugh.  So, trying to think back. How long are her symptoms lasting thus far?

Love the pics, thanks for posting. I had missed that one entirely


schumigirl said:


> my mum still irons socks! I find it funny when I go up and visit her, she won`t change now bless her at 85 going on 86.


Hahaha never did socks, used to do the sheets back in the dark ages.


schumigirl said:


> She is a wonder for her age.....


Absolutely, she is blessed with a strong constitution and sounds as though she is smart & keeps herself active.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@keishashadow perhaps our system should be running better than yours but still discrepancies and very much a post code lottery.  My best friend and her husband in West Yorkshire (he’s no health issue and only 71) both got theirs together last week.  Another friend locally managed to get her husband an appointment as he’s been unwell and back and to with hospital scans etc and asked could she have hers when she brought him as she’s 75 but no.  There is an online calculator and I’m currently showing as June for mine!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 552209
> Akin to the roads we traversed to our favorite pub for take out chicken wings yesterday.  Shrimp was still frozen...that’s my story & i’m Sticking to it.
> 
> 
> NY state, buffalo in particular, credited for originating their namesake wings.  IMO best wings come from dive bars
> 
> ew, lol, may have to give it a whirl. Got a giggle out of seeing “mr big” in the xmas dr who offering.
> 
> I binged Filthy RIch into the wee hours of the am today, don’t bother.  Kim Cattrall has lost her charm.  Glad she opted out of the new Sex & the CIty. Not the biggest fan but enjoyed it as casual viewer.  She’s been replaced with another mature actor
> 
> View attachment 552212 For those on the other side of the pond...that’s Senator Bernie Sanders, complete with the mittens he wore Inauguration Day here. Has turned into quite the funny memes.
> 
> 
> Any excuse to put off packing till the last minute
> 
> Of course you are & going to have a ton of fun!
> 
> Too bad drink service probably not back up & running yet, medicinal purposes & all
> 
> Are you a SW fan in general, if so, stick it out.  Was blown away by most of the episodes after bit of a slow start
> 
> Good luck for her
> 
> Mousse, not squirrel .  Haven’t had it in ages, love a good one
> 
> Basil rathbone for me.  Not a Robert Downey jr fan, didn’t want to enjoy his take on the role but, did
> 
> & the correct styling product/protectorant...specifically for curly hair.
> Mine is wacky on temperatures.  Got to point I attached one of those old school thermometers to front of oven rack & usually hit the inside with one of those laser thermometers.   Hate to get rid of it as it has one of those large, industrial burners.
> 
> 
> Don’t think i’ve Ever had that variety.  Only fudge I generally eat is that million dollar fudge recipe unless I can get my hands on a bit of goat’s milk fudge that is delicious
> 
> Worked my butt off last week to get two appointments this week.  So many report their appointments are being cancelled, it’s a maybe at best.
> 
> It’s at an every man for themselves scramble here, even if you are in 1A.  Unless you are very proactive & lucky, people can miss ‘their shot - no pun intended‘.  fall to the back of the line & maybe even get passed by the next eligible group.    Ridiculous, iMO as so many seniors aren’t internet savvy, needed in this do it your self process.
> 
> 2021’s inherited system is broken, we needed a standardized national plan from the get go as to distribution.  I vote we swipe England’s which is clear & concise
> 
> 
> I’m lazy, tend to use the bread maker for dough.  Find it easier & quicker re the first rise that happens in the maker,  than the kitchenaide
> 
> 3 or 5 second rule.  Here, the dog is a shark, usually lurking, darn it.  Do your kitties give you a run for the money?
> 
> Oh, lucky her, ticked off all the boxes ugh.  So, trying to think back. How long are her symptoms lasting thus far?
> 
> Love the pics, thanks for posting. I had missed that one entirely
> 
> Hahaha never did socks, used to do the sheets back in the dark ages.
> 
> Absolutely, she is blessed with a strong constitution and sounds as though she is smart & keeps herself active.



    

Been loving the Bernie Sanders memes all over the place.......some very clever folks out there......he did look like a child being made to sit through a rather boring church service.......

Yep. Potholes are a common thing over here.......often wonder where our road tax goes! 

Yes, this was a dive of a place my cousins husband took us to in LI......made Bubbalous look positively upper class......but the food....wow.  Think I told you there was a game on tv and I gleefully announced I was an honorary Steelers fan.......coulda heard a pin drop for all of 3 seconds.......lol......

Good luck with the "jag" this week....hope it doesn`t get cancelled. Yes, the system over here seems to be working for most. Mum got a txt and a letter with her appointment time for Wednesday and a call today to check she was still coming in, can`t fault it. And it`s with her own Doctor, which is right across from her more or less. I`ll feel happier when she has been zapped. Yep, the woman runs on keeping busy....apart from being a vociferous advocate for reading, she is always promoting housework as a good way to pass time.......the woman should have been a housekeeper......I missed that gene somehow, but I can claim to follow her habit of reading......




Dinner was a big success again......although I did add rosemary to the potatoes, I forgot Kyle isn`t overly fond of rosemary....but he`s not a fussy eater, so ate them anyway. I loved them.......hoping my rosemary will grow in abundance this year, it`s beautiful in cooking and in bread too. 

Hope bobbie pops in soon to let everyone know how she`s doing.........


----------



## Lynne G

Good thing I’m not Scottish either.  Do not like haggis or most whiskey.  

Yeah, my iron is stored in the wall cabinet that has a small ironing board that folds down when you open the door. Don’t remember when it was used last. And since DH has been teleworking too, those crisp ironed dress shirts have stayed in the closet. Funny, I worked with a lady, bless her soul, would iron all her kids’ underwear. Left us way too early many years ago, and her poor DH was left to raise their four boys, the oldest was 8.

Hehe, Keisha, like that driving quote.  Yeah, while going over some very bumpy road, that has been with holes for years, little one said, yeah they won’t pave over those holes until enough vehicles send damage claims to the township road works department.  Between the use of salt and all the traffic, lots of pot holes can be found on our streets.  Right of passage in Pennsylvania.  Dodging pot holes. LoL   

Ah, not too bad out. Cool but dry. Noon weather guy saying some will see the snow starting around dinner time. Sigh, only thing I am hoping, as it is cold enough, powdery snow will be what falls. The kind that just blows off or brushed off. Plus, sunny day after, should melt it. Anyway, hoping the inch or so of snow they are saying, is way over actual total. But what I am hoping, is the storm that is following the coast, better stay more out to sea. As of noon, that Thursday storm may or may not give us substantial snow totals. Please send your good thoughts that we only get cloudy skies, with no snow. As most predicted weather, will be the right weather report when it happens. So by Wednesday night, I am hoping they say storm only effecting those in the shore areas. 

Yeah, here, so far only medical people, but of course, always in the news, privileged few get the shot too.  I see the VA is trying to get it for all veterans, we will see.  Even my work is saying maybe, looking into whether can offer shot to all workers.  But either way, next in line are the elderly, and first of those that are in those in those retirement homes.

And so, lunch done, hello grilled cheese and soup. Dinner plans, still not decided yet.

Rocket pictures were great, Robo.

Yep, last minute packing is way to go. Since I last time I had an evening flight, packed that morning.


----------



## cam757

Back at work today.  Good to be back and catch up with co-workers.   I was expecting all the eager beaver candidates to have their candidate paperwork turned in and I would have to check a million petition signatures but hallelujah, nothing. 

Cold and rainy here today.  We were supposed to get our first real snow Thursday but it looks like it might be just rain. Boo hoo.

Leftovers for dinner. Looking forward to it since I skipped lunch. 



macraven said:


> How many here have been able to score on the shot?



DH and I became eligible today as essential workers but we have not scheduled our shots yet.  



Robo56 said:


> Thank you everyone for the get well wishes for my granddaughter. She is still recovering from Covid. She had the gamut of symptoms. She is still a little congested and has lost her taste and smell also. Her fiancé now has it and he is having the run of the symptoms too. He has not lost his taste or smell though.



Wishing them both a speedy recovery. 



Charade67 said:


> Peanut butter is one of my favorite foods. Especially when paired with chocolate.



I love peanut butter and chocolate.  I have been known to spoon peanut butter and nutella into a small bowl and go to town 



schumigirl said:


> Happy Burns Night for those that do partake in it........



According to ancestry I'm a quarter Scottish but I do not have a taste for brown liquor of any nationality.  I got real sick over indulging at a party in my younger days and have not touched the stuff since.   Never have tried haggis.  I would probably give that a shot...at least once.

Happy Burns Night to you and to all those that celebrate. 



keishashadow said:


> Are you a SW fan in general, if so, stick it out. Was blown away by most of the episodes after bit of a slow start



I am not sure if I would call myself a fan per se. Maybe an appreciator. I have seen all the older movies but nothing that has come out since 2000. I do like the show itself. The first two episodes were just real slow but they were probably just building on the plot.  I am just dipping my toes back into SW 



keishashadow said:


> Mine is wacky on temperatures. Got to point I attached one of those old school thermometers to front of oven rack & usually hit the inside with one of those laser thermometers. Hate to get rid of it as it has one of those large, industrial burners.



I used to have one of those you keep inside the oven but it stopped working. I do have a laser thermometers. I will try that!   I may look at the stoves that have the double ovens.  My friend just got one and she  loves it.


----------



## Pumpkin1172




----------



## macraven

I see you sneaking in here pumpkin...

You have been missed and so glad you finally came back home!


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Back at work today.  Good to be back and catch up with co-workers.   I was expecting all the eager beaver candidates to have their candidate paperwork turned in and I would have to check a million petition signatures but hallelujah, nothing.
> 
> Cold and rainy here today.  We were supposed to get our first real snow Thursday but it looks like it might be just rain. Boo hoo.
> 
> Leftovers for dinner. Looking forward to it since I skipped lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> DH and I became eligible today as essential workers but we have not scheduled our shots yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing them both a speedy recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> I love peanut butter and chocolate.  I have been known to spoon peanut butter and nutella into a small bowl and go to town
> 
> 
> 
> According to ancestry I'm a quarter Scottish but I do not have a taste for brown liquor of any nationality.  I got real sick over indulging at a party in my younger days and have not touched the stuff since.   Never have tried haggis.  I would probably give that a shot...at least once.
> 
> Happy Burns Night to you and to all those that celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if I would call myself a fan per se. Maybe an appreciator. I have seen all the older movies but nothing that has come out since 2000. I do like the show itself. The first two episodes were just real slow but they were probably just building on the plot. I am just dipping my toes back into SW
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have one of those you keep inside the oven but it stopped working. I do have a laser thermometers. I will try that!   I may look at the stoves that have the double ovens.  My friend just got one and she  loves it.



Now I have to look at laser thermometers.......lol......we have an Aga, but have a built in electric double oven that we do use a lot. the top one is a grill (broiler) that we use more often than as a smaller oven.

Haggis is actually very tasty, fussy eaters need not try.......I can eat a little amount, and by little I mean maybe a tablespoon or two....Tom loves it......all year round. One of our butchers surprisingly makes a very good one so he`ll pick one up a couple of times a year. But, Whisky, I never got the taste for. Tom is more the aficionado on that......the finer stuff not the run of the mill stuff a lot of folks will buy. Maybe in a cocktail I can have it, long as I don`t taste much of it.




Pumpkin1172 said:


>



Good to see you stop by pumpkin......I was thinking a few days ago your little granddaughter must be around 1 now.....they grow so quickly.....hope you`re ok 





Last morning of frost apparently.......although sleet and rain are forecast the rest of the week.

Used the last of one kind of flour this morning for pancakes, will get some when we next go out. No delivery this week as we are fully stocked, will pop out for fresh when we need it.

Had a night flicking through channels last night......87,000 channels and streaming options and nothing on. Ended up engrossed in a show about folks who use steroids for body building, not having a clue what it does to them. Crazy. Those popping veins are gross......then went on to a show on the Russian Revolution.....very random nights viewing.

Getting through the book. Almost a third of the way through, got a text from one lady who just said.....enough......lol.....

Cooking a ham joint today. Cooking it in ginger beer and some bits and bobs....it`s a very good way to cook it. I do also like chicken or ham cooked in coke, sounds odd, but it works.

I`ve already wished mac safe travels today.......but, good wishes can be sent more than once.......mac, hope you have a good flight and a wonderful trip 































Happy, happy Tuesday ​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good morning all.  Happy Tuesday and safe travels to Mac and hope Pumpkin pops back for a catch up.

Had more dizziness this morning.  Kev quite insistent I contact the doctor but I really don’t want to at this time.  Don’t want to be sent for more tests in the hospital.  I’ve ordered an oximeter.

We are off to Leek shortly for the grocery collection.

Weather has warmed up which unfortunately forecasts rain.

Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Schumi and Julie.

Yeah, I hear ya, Schumi, we have many viewing options, but find lately crappy choices. Watched a movie, then started to watch Alaska people, but was not that interesting, so to bed I went. Yeah, steroids make you look great, like when taken by my older one when his asthma was really bad when young. I hated the doctor gave it to him, but soon as a blood test showed was effecting his kidneys, that use was stopped so fast. I said there has to be other medicine. And so, we have managed without ever using any kind of steroid again. Scary, enhancing drugs, as the other things they do to your body.

Ack, Julie  I hope the dizziness goes away quickly.  Hope your Leeds trip was successful, and getting ready for lunch.

Well, that snow report was a bust.  Weather lady this morning, around 8 or so this morning, plain ole rain will be falling, with a winter mix to follow.  So while we may see some white, it will be above freezing in the afternoon, when this what is now a weak weather system, leaves in the afternoon.  Dry by dinner time.  And woot!  That Thursday storm seems to be keeping East, so they are saying just clouds.  That forecast better be right.  Just saying.  And  to end this work week, the lowest high temp in almost a year will be on our Friday, with a cold wind to remind you, hey Winter still here.  And agree with Schumi, I think our coldest month has always been February.  

Ah yes, not sure Mac will be doing a Taco Bell run for dinner.  But she can get a taco from a food truck.  Safe travels Mac, and enjoy yourself.  I hope you are feeling better.

A most Happy Taco  Tuesday homies.  

Abd nice to see Pumpkin here. Hope all is well with you and family.

Tea time. Woot!  And a haha,
 So true.  LoL


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Schumi and Julie.
> 
> Yeah, I hear ya, Schumi, we have many viewing options, but find lately crappy choices. Watched a movie, then started to watch Alaska people, but was not that interesting, so to bed I went. Yeah, steroids make you look great, like when taken by my older one when his asthma was really bad when young. I hated the doctor gave it to him, but soon as a blood test showed was effecting his kidneys, that use was stopped so fast. I said there has to be other medicine. And so, we have managed without ever using any kind of steroid again. Scary, enhancing drugs, as the other things they do to your body.



That must have been so scary with your son and the steroids. For sure they can help people in medical situations. I have two family members who have MS and steroids have helped them immensely on occasions, but, yes, they can cause so many side effects. 

Hope your son has no lasting damage from taking steroids for medical issues in the past. He still has asthma doesn`t he?

It was horrific seeing how many, particularly young people think pumping themselves up is a clever move.....crazy. There`s enough education out there they should know enough not to. It was quite scary to watch how glib these late teens were, had to turn it off in the end. 





Almost lunchtime here.......Tom has already been mooching to see what he fancies......might be toasty sandwiches today. 

Weather is getting duller by the minute, rain won`t be far away......doubt we`ll get out a walk this afternoon. Maybe watch a movie. This lockdown has been good for watching movies in our DVD collection we`d forgotten we had.....

Found a limited edition set of Laurel and Hardy movies when we sorted them out last year.....no one remembers buying them!


----------



## macraven

It’s close to bye bye time for me


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It’s close to bye bye time for me



✈✈✈


----------



## Lynne G

Woot Mac! 



Safe travels, quick flight, and lots of fun.


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, Schumi, he still has asthma. Maybe he always will.  But thankfully, he’s learned which medicine works and what does not.  Hope you enjoyed some tea today.  

Ooh kinda gray out, but barely above freezing, so good to go. Icing warnings, but hey, we live where winter weather is usually not a commuter problem.  Though I hate ice, black ice.  So will be out later in the afternoon if I need to go out, as later afternoon is usually the high temperature of the day.

Ooh, Mac may see a HHN figure.  Phone says Orlando a foggy 64F there right now.  Hey, almost double temperature than I have.  Woot, another woot to Mac. 


Hehe, for once DH says house feels cool. Yeah, why I am going for more tea.

Follow on homies.


----------



## macraven

At the airport for first leg of my trip.
Place is empty as I am the only one here at the gate seats

Won’t be like that for the Atlanta connection flight.

Have the Motherland  first week and then over to the Darkside.

Be good and I’ll bring a lot of candy back for all of you!


----------



## Lynne G

Lunchtime sleet, freezing rain?  Pelting window.  Ah, traffic still sounds like no issue. Ooh, now just loud rain.  Fun Tuesday.

Yay, Mac at the big airport now.  Lots of parks fun.  Woot!  Thanks for the live report Mac.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Mac I will look forward to hearing your activities.  Are you meeting up with anyone?


----------



## Realfoodfans

We have had almost every weather here today - snow - sun - sleet - torrential rain and now going dark earlier than expected.

Awful news here that our deaths have now gone over 100,000.  So sad.  So many families touched with sadness.

Not done any sewing today so will have to get back on it tomorrow.

Successful click and collect groceries - no items missing. Turkey breast just gone in the oven should be just enough for the three of us.


----------



## macraven

Yes meeting up with my kids/family.
Their flight arrives about an hour after I am there.

I’m so excited I could burst!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Yes meeting up with my kids/family.
> Their flight arrives about an hour after I am there.
> 
> I’m so excited I could burst!



Glad their flight wasn’t delayed after all. 

I‘m so excited for you.....can’t believe after these months you’re finally there......say a big hello from me......


----------



## macraven

Still at second airport
Another hour and a half wait for flight 

but it beats driving!

Atlanta airport is  dead and very few here today
Delta used the international terminal for my first leg of the flight.
No train to take as flying out of E for mco 
Easy peasy ..

1st flight was a large plane and only had 10 passengers
Never had that few passengers on a flight before.

Hope my September/October flight has low crowds !

Good thing I did not do a park reservation for the motherland today
Would not have much time there with their early closing hours today 

Be good homies and I’ll bring home candy for everyone!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Still at second airport
> Another hour and a half wait for flight
> 
> but it beats driving!
> 
> Atlanta airport is  dead and very few here today
> Delta used the international terminal for my first leg of the flight.
> No train to take as flying out of E for mco
> Easy peasy ..
> 
> 1st flight was a large plane and only had 10 passengers
> Never had that few passengers on a flight before.
> 
> Hope my September/October flight has low crowds !
> 
> Good thing I did not do a park reservation for the motherland today
> Would not have much time there with their early closing hours today
> 
> Be good homies and I’ll bring home candy for everyone!




Have fun Mac!

On our recent trip airport was not packed or flights, makes traveling very peaceful lol!!!

I’m beginning to like traveling in this period, who cares if I have to where a mask!!!

Empty flights are perfect!


----------



## cam757

Woohoo for Mac!! Have a great time with your family. 

Another cold and nasty day here but it sounds like a lot of folks are experiencing that as well. Still may or may not get some snow Thursday. 

My day off. Funny saying that since I just had three weeks off.  I did not accomplish much. Just ran to the grocery store and did a few loads of laundry.

Still eating off of leftovers so just warming sauce up and cooking more noodles. 

Nothing exciting today.  Hope everyone has a nice evening. 

Hope you are feeling better, Julie. 



schumigirl said:


> Now I have to look at laser thermometers.......lol......we have an Aga, but have a built in electric double oven that we do use a lot. the top one is a grill (broiler) that we use more often than as a smaller oven.
> 
> Haggis is actually very tasty, fussy eaters need not try.......I can eat a little amount, and by little I mean maybe a tablespoon or two....Tom loves it......all year round. One of our butchers surprisingly makes a very good one so he`ll pick one up a couple of times a year. But, Whisky, I never got the taste for. Tom is more the aficionado on that......the finer stuff not the run of the mill stuff a lot of folks will buy. Maybe in a cocktail I can have it, long as I don`t taste much of it.



I wish I had room for a double stacked built in oven but unless we re do our kitchen layout we will have to go with a stove oven.  The  one I am looking at has two ovens where a normal size over would go. It just has a smaller over for casseroles, cookie sheets, etc. and a larger oven below that for roasting pans, etc. It would certainly make like easier when it comes to cooking holiday meals.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Still at second airport
> Another hour and a half wait for flight
> 
> but it beats driving!
> 
> Atlanta airport is  dead and very few here today
> Delta used the international terminal for my first leg of the flight.
> No train to take as flying out of E for mco
> Easy peasy ..
> 
> 1st flight was a large plane and only had 10 passengers
> Never had that few passengers on a flight before.
> 
> Hope my September/October flight has low crowds !
> 
> Good thing I did not do a park reservation for the motherland today
> Would not have much time there with their early closing hours today
> 
> Be good homies and I’ll bring home candy for everyone!



I know you’re at mco now......hope it’s not too long a wait......and I know you’ll have a blast.....

Will look for that candy! 





cam757 said:


> Woohoo for Mac!! Have a great time with your family.
> 
> Another cold and nasty day here but it sounds like a lot of folks are experiencing that as well. Still may or may not get some snow Thursday.
> 
> My day off. Funny saying that since I just had three weeks off.  I did not accomplish much. Just ran to the grocery store and did a few loads of laundry.
> 
> Still eating off of leftovers so just warming sauce up and cooking more noodles.
> 
> Nothing exciting today.  Hope everyone has a nice evening.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better, Julie.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had room for a double stacked built in oven but unless we re do our kitchen layout we will have to go with a stove oven.  The  one I am looking at has two ovens where a normal size over would go. It just has a smaller over for casseroles, cookie sheets, etc. and a larger oven below that for roasting pans, etc. It would certainly make like easier when it comes to cooking holiday meals.



A day off doing nothing is lovely.......even if you’d had some time off......yes, think most are having some much cooler weather.......

The double oven is handy, especially with the Aga too. We have a huge kitchen though so we have plenty of room. But, if you do a refit of your kitchen I’d definitely recommend the double. Yes, having the extra cooking space on holidays and when you have guests is lovely. 

At my cousins home in LI I fell in love with their little toaster oven......lol......it was just so cute and I used it the trip we stayed with them every morning. You don’t really get them over here. Certainly not common......




So, did hear from Mac and so happy she’s got her whole trip ahead of her......weather looks good too. 

Getting back into watching CSI-NY......haven’t watched them in a while. And still reading The Idiot......but getting through it......and even beginning to enjoy it. Two of the group have given up and one said they’d rather have their toenails ripped off without anaesthesia rather than read it.......oh dear.

Have a lovely Tuesday evening


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yes, Schumi, he still has asthma. Maybe he always will.  But thankfully, he’s learned which medicine works and what does not.  Hope you enjoyed some tea today.
> 
> Ooh kinda gray out, but barely above freezing, so good to go. Icing warnings, but hey, we live where winter weather is usually not a commuter problem.  Though I hate ice, black ice.  So will be out later in the afternoon if I need to go out, as later afternoon is usually the high temperature of the day.
> 
> Ooh, Mac may see a HHN figure.  Phone says Orlando a foggy 64F there right now.  Hey, almost double temperature than I have.  Woot, another woot to Mac.
> 
> 
> Hehe, for once DH says house feels cool. Yeah, why I am going for more tea.
> 
> Follow on homies.



Yes, I think you can sometimes grow out of it, but at least he knows what to avoid and what he can’t have. Trial and error can be painful at times.

Yes, plenty of tea was enjoyed today. I think at least we’re above freezing now, which is better.  But, sounds very cold where you are and black ice is never fun.


----------



## macraven

Mac was happy to arrive ahead of flight schedule way before 5:0

Mac is sad she just found out son/family United flight was delayed and won’t be arriving until 7:20 tonight 

I would people watch in the baggage area but there are no people to see down here

Anyhoot, it’s worth the wait to see my offspring and family!

This is the third time I have seen MCO empty

First was 911
Had a preplanned flight and flew to Orlando first day flights were allowed 

Last year September, no lines or many people at mco

Today has less people than last year
I see employees but no tourists.
Airport is enforcing mask rules big time 

Hope all the homies are having a good day!
Remember to be good and I’ll bring candy treats for all!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Another fun day of dealing with insurance issues. I won't bore you with the details. 

I realized something amusing today. Background - When we were first planning to move to Virginia a little over 13 years ago, we spent a couple of nights at the house of one of the university professors. (Either he or his wife were related to someone that we went to church with when we lived in North Carolina.) We haven't had much contact with him since then. Today I realized that B has him for one of her history classes this semester. I wonder if he remembers that she stayed at his house. I'm certain B doesn't remember. 




keishashadow said:


> For those on the other side of the pond...that’s Senator Bernie Sanders, complete with the mittens he wore Inauguration Day here. Has turned into quite the funny memes.


I love the Bernie memes. He looked so cold sitting there. I wonder if the woman who made the mittens would make him a hat. 



keishashadow said:


> & the correct styling product/protectorant...specifically for curly hair.


 Any suggestions? My Facebook feed is flooded with ads for so many hair products. I have no idea what to try.



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, my iron is stored in the wall cabinet that has a small ironing board that folds down when you open the door.


 I have something similar except the cabinet is free standing. 



Lynne G said:


> Noon weather guy saying some will see the snow starting around dinner time.


 I think the people who are predicting our weather are on something. Today was supposed to be in the 60s, but I don't think we got out of the low 40s. Late last night the forecast said 100% chance of snow overnight. We got nothing but rain. 



cam757 said:


> Cold and rainy here today. We were supposed to get our first real snow Thursday but it looks like it might be just rain. Boo hoo.


Our forecast is showing snow late Wednesday night and into Thursday morning. I have my doubts. 



cam757 said:


> I love peanut butter and chocolate. I have been known to spoon peanut butter and nutella into a small bowl and go to town


 I have a pie recipe you might like. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


>


 Hi Pumpkin. Hope you are doing well. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Had more dizziness this morning. Kev quite insistent I contact the doctor but I really don’t want to at this time.


 Hope that goes away soon. 



macraven said:


> Be good and I’ll bring a lot of candy back for all of you!





macraven said:


> Be good homies and I’ll bring home candy for everyone!


 I like chocolate candy. 



cam757 said:


> I did not accomplish much. Just ran to the grocery store and did a few loads of laundry.


Those are pretty good accomplishments for a day off. 



schumigirl said:


> At my cousins home in LI I fell in love with their little toaster oven......lol......it was just so cute and I used it the trip we stayed with them every morning. You don’t really get them over here. Certainly not common......


 We use our toaster over almost every day. Dh uses it more than I do. 



macraven said:


> Mac is sad she just found out son/family United flight was delayed and won’t be arriving until 7:20 tonight


 Sorry about the delay, but hopefully by now you have having some fun family time. 


Dh is watching something on the food network. Not good for me since I am trying to lose weight.


----------



## Lynne G

WOOT!  Family Mac time!  Have an awesome time, and hope all are enjoying the evening at the hotel.  

Ah, mostly cold rain we got, and some very cold weather to end the week, but as long as it does not snow or ice up, I’m good.

Very dark out with a cloud cover night. Because of that thick cloud cover, constant 34 to 36F overnight. Then, as weather lady said at after dinner news, wall to wall sunny Wednesday. Yay! Sunglasses will be needed. Sweet! But with the high predicted to not see even 40 F, jacket and hat will be the lunchtime walk. Did not do a lunchtime walk today, as just icky out. So have not been out of the house all day.

Feel like a cup of coffee, but as it’s almost my bedtime, that’s a no. And no, will not drink decaf.

May all the homies have a most restful night and sleep like a rock, or a log.  Eh, a good deep sleep.  

Good night. Only night   in my house are the kids. Early bird will be finding that camel reminder. Yay, mid week almost here.

I should really get my pajamas on.  Later homies.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.  Woke to rain and all traces of snow washed away.  

Em has gone to pick up L and they will be straight onto the online morning assembly.  No online lessons provided and such variations even around our area on what is being provided.  Best one gives live online maths and English 30 minutes each subject every morning.  Afternoon they have a selection of projects/crafts - just have to choose one then 30 minutes reading.  Em has to print of sheets and sheets of repetitive work and the frontline children in school are being looked after by a teaching assistant as bizarre the teachers are now working from home!  Parents are getting frustrated with what the school is doing.

Special news programme this morning reflecting on the 100,000 deaths - so many heart wrenching stories.  Kev would say don’t watch it as it upsets me so much but I have left him asleep as I caused him a restless night!

Em has a friend really struggling at the moment so I am having L for an hour while she meets her for a SD walk later this morning. If lessons are done may get her baking or painting for an hour.

Was awake in the early hours and managed to get another grocery home delivery slot in 3 weeks - sense of achievement!

DIL and DS go for baby scan later this afternoon as last one was a struggle so praying all goes well for them.

So wishing all wake to a good day and Mac has a wonderful first day.


----------



## macraven

I hope somebody has bacon cooked this morning
I have a craving for it...

 Add some eggs with it and I’ll be your best friend!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Mac was happy to arrive ahead of flight schedule way before 5:0
> 
> Mac is sad she just found out son/family United flight was delayed and won’t be arriving until 7:20 tonight
> 
> I would people watch in the baggage area but there are no people to see down here
> 
> Anyhoot, it’s worth the wait to see my offspring and family!
> 
> This is the third time I have seen MCO empty
> 
> First was 911
> Had a preplanned flight and flew to Orlando first day flights were allowed
> 
> Last year September, no lines or many people at mco
> 
> Today has less people than last year
> I see employees but no tourists.
> Airport is enforcing mask rules big time
> 
> Hope all the homies are having a good day!
> Remember to be good and I’ll bring candy treats for all!



I know you`re all settled in now.......have a fabulous day today......and, yes, most definitely.........





Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Another fun day of dealing with insurance issues. I won't bore you with the details.
> 
> I realized something amusing today. Background - When we were first planning to move to Virginia a little over 13 years ago, we spent a couple of nights at the house of one of the university professors. (Either he or his wife were related to someone that we went to church with when we lived in North Carolina.) We haven't had much contact with him since then. Today I realized that B has him for one of her history classes this semester. I wonder if he remembers that she stayed at his house. I'm certain B doesn't remember.
> 
> 
> I love the Bernie memes. He looked so cold sitting there. I wonder if the woman who made the mittens would make him a hat.
> 
> Any suggestions? My Facebook feed is flooded with ads for so many hair products. I have no idea what to try.
> 
> I have something similar except the cabinet is free standing.
> 
> I think the people who are predicting our weather are on something. Today was supposed to be in the 60s, but I don't think we got out of the low 40s. Late last night the forecast said 100% chance of snow overnight. We got nothing but rain.
> 
> Our forecast is showing snow late Wednesday night and into Thursday morning. I have my doubts.
> 
> I have a pie recipe you might like.
> 
> Hi Pumpkin. Hope you are doing well.
> 
> Hope that goes away soon.
> 
> 
> I like chocolate candy.
> 
> Those are pretty good accomplishments for a day off.
> 
> We use our toaster over almost every day. Dh uses it more than I do.
> 
> Sorry about the delay, but hopefully by now you have having some fun family time.
> 
> 
> Dh is watching something on the food network. Not good for me since I am trying to lose weight.




I don`t even know if they sell those types of toaster ovens over here, I`ve never looked, but I will.

Tresemme do fabulous hair products, and the American version of the Aussie band of shampoo. I use both of them and their heat protectors are excellent as are there shampoo and conditioners. Have a try at some on the shelf till you find one that suits your hair. John Frieda is another one that does good frizz ease.

Also consider a Brazilian Blow Out.....your hair stays straight for a long time. A few of my friends have had it done and they look great.





Lynne G said:


> WOOT!  Family Mac time!  Have an awesome time, and hope all are enjoying the evening at the hotel.
> 
> Ah, mostly cold rain we got, and some very cold weather to end the week, but as long as it does not snow or ice up, I’m good.
> 
> Very dark out with a cloud cover night. Because of that thick cloud cover, constant 34 to 36F overnight. Then, as weather lady said at after dinner news, wall to wall sunny Wednesday. Yay! Sunglasses will be needed. Sweet! But with the high predicted to not see even 40 F, jacket and hat will be the lunchtime walk. Did not do a lunchtime walk today, as just icky out. So have not been out of the house all day.
> 
> Feel like a cup of coffee, but as it’s almost my bedtime, that’s a no. And no, will not drink decaf.
> 
> May all the homies have a most restful night and sleep like a rock, or a log.  Eh, a good deep sleep.
> 
> Good night. Only night   in my house are the kids. Early bird will be finding that camel reminder. Yay, mid week almost here.
> 
> I should really get my pajamas on.  Later homies.



We were like a little old couple last night....we had hot chocolate before we went to bed.......lol.....and I did sleep extra well I think. Although I always sleep well anyway, but it was so nice.

Our cold is dissipating a little but sounds like you have some very cold weather to come. Hope you get your walk today. We did go out a short walk last night as I wanted a little air, but it was so cold we didn`t last long, even wrapped up. But, I do enjoy walking at night too.






macraven said:


> I hope somebody has bacon cooked this morning
> I have a craving for it...
> 
> Add some eggs with it and I’ll be your best friend!




Hey you`re still up!! Bacon is always on offer in our house.......and eggs too......I`d say hop on over, but you have some plans to be going on with.......




National Holocaust Memorial Day today, will be lighting a candle and placing it in the window tonight.

And my sister`s birthday. Not much else happening.......few phone calls and having a turkey dinner tonight......this is where I`m glad we cooked so much turkey over Christmas and froze it.

Sunny and damp day today.......laundry and some housework too and chat to mum after she gets her vaccine today......yay!!
































Have a wonderful Wednesday..........​


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, Mac, a very early bird you are.  Hope you have a blast in the parks with your family today.  

Julie, busy day for you.  So many affected from this virus.  I hope Em’s friend gets better fast.  Will be giving very good thoughts to your DS and DIL, as I hope all goes well with her maternity check up.  Yay, for getting another order in.  Maybe a nap, as you are an early bird this morning too. And sweet to be helping with L.  Yeah, I don’t think lots of kids are happy with the online teaching.  In my school district, only the elementary kids go to school.  The older kids are online only.  Though school sports are allowed again.  

Yay, Schumi had a restful night.  Hot chocolate sounded good for an evening drink.  I ended up with nothing, and fell fast asleep.  I always seem to wake up around when alarm goes off, and today was no different.  A Happy Birthday to your sister.  Great the your mum is getting the vaccine.  Hope you had some tea this morning.  Yep, the time of year we are cool to cold.  But hey, ever so closer to Spring as January is ending this weekend.  

And ah yes, a camel in the sun is here:


Yay, a camel to remind all the homies, a hump day is here, and I will have that sunny day. Though where camel is, his sun will make it feel about double my high temp today, and maybe even hotter. Sigh.

Bobbie, hope your new home is nice, and all getting set up. Hope the family and cats are enjoying that Florida lifestyle now.

Not much else but happy it’s a Wednesday. That means, not only is Friday closer, but since I have decided on a 3 day weekend, will be a lazy Friday. Woot! Priorities, yay know.

And a priority is I need more tea. House is not feeling cold, but always part of my morning routine. Later homies.

A Welcome to a Wonderful Wednesday homies, and have a most perfectly good morning.

Tea time.


----------



## Charade67

I have a little bit of free morning time. That's rare for me. 
The forecast is calling for snow again tonight. I'll believe it when I see it. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Em has gone to pick up L and they will be straight onto the online morning assembly. No online lessons provided and such variations even around our area on what is being provided. Best one gives live online maths and English 30 minutes each subject every morning. Afternoon they have a selection of projects/crafts - just have to choose one then 30 minutes reading. Em has to print of sheets and sheets of repetitive work and the frontline children in school are being looked after by a teaching assistant as bizarre the teachers are now working from home! Parents are getting frustrated with what the school is doing.


 I can't even imagine how frustrating this must be. I'm not even sure what schools near me are doing. I think in person classes. 



schumigirl said:


> Tresemme do fabulous hair products, and the American version of the Aussie band of shampoo. I use both of them and their heat protectors are excellent as are there shampoo and conditioners. Have a try at some on the shelf till you find one that suits your hair. John Frieda is another one that does good frizz ease.
> 
> Also consider a Brazilian Blow Out.....your hair stays straight for a long time. A few of my friends have had it done and they look great.


 I actually have some Aussie products for curly hair, but I haven't tried blow drying after using them.  No blow out for me. I'm trying to find good products to work with the curls.  I keep getting ads for all of these "miracle" products, but I have my doubts. 



schumigirl said:


> We were like a little old couple last night....we had hot chocolate before we went to bed.......lol.....and I did sleep extra well I think. Although I always sleep well anyway, but it was so nice.


 You have just reminded me that I have a gift card to a local coffee shop that I need to use. I don't drink coffee, but I know they sell hot chocolate too. 



schumigirl said:


> And my sister`s birthday.


Happy birthday to her.

Good morning Lynne!

Mac was up way early. Even for a Disney day.

Dh once posted this to Facebook and said that it was me.



I responded that this one was more like me.


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, have to say, always make the rope drop at Disney, at Universal, eh once in awhile. Glad you have a quiet morning Charade.  Yep, use that gift card.  Little one prefers coffee, but she likes Starbucks hot chocolate too.  

Ooh, loud house as all up.  Hehe, more tea for me.  And ack need breakfast too.


----------



## macraven

I made rope drop
Animal Kingdom today

weather is cool and no crowds right now

can’t believe I’m moving with only a few hours of sleep

Thinking of all youse homies!
Wish you were here!


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family 





Lynne G said:


> Robo, hope you are also doing well. Some days, just nice to enjoy the day with nothing scheduled. Hope the warmer weather has come, and having a nice cup of coffee in tour HHN mug. And, eek, you were up with me. Hope you got back to sleep. Sorry to hear your granddaughter and her fiancé are having symptoms. Sending lots of well wishes mummy dust to them both.



Morning Lynne......doing well thank you. Hope you and your family are doing well. Having a nice mug of coffee this morning. Yes, the weather has warmed up nicely. It’s supposed to be 81 today. Then high of 64 predicted tomorrow. So will be up and down for a few days. Thank you for the good wishes for my granddaughter and her fiancé.




Realfoodfans said:


> Great pictures Robo. Hope the family recover soon. It took me a good while and still not my “normal” energy levels.



I think the recovery process is not fast for sure. They are slowly getting better. My granddaughter was told by her doc to increase her fluid intake. I almost wonder if Covid is attacking the adrenal glands as this controls our salt and water levels. Low sodium levels and water levels can cause dizziness and fainting episodes. 

Great you bought a pulse oximeter. I did some research and bought one for granddaughter and sent it to her. Will give you pretty accurate heart rate and O2 saturation. They are very affordable now.




macraven said:


> Robo that was great pictures!
> Praying your granddaughter feels better real soon!



Thank you for your prayers for my granddaughter Mac.




schumigirl said:


> Good to see you Robo......





schumigirl said:


> Lovely pictures Robo......Kyle follows them very closely and we love to watch the launches together. They are doing amazing things over there. And to be so close, you`re very lucky.



The launches are fun to watch. I would love to see a Falcon Heavy go off in person. Very thankful Elon Musk has the SpaceX program going. I think that is awesome that your family enjoys watching the launches together. I remember reading your trip report when you all went to the Kennedy Space Center. I hope sometime when you are here on vacation that it works out that you all will be able to see a launch go off in person.




schumigirl said:


> And again, glad your lovely granddaughter is doing better.....continued good wishes for her and her fiancee. And hope your dad is doing well too



Thank you Schumi for the good wishes for granddaughter and her fiancé. My dad is doing ok. He is still struggling with the loss of my stepmom and has lost a lot of weight, but is still his spicy self.




keishashadow said:


> Oh, lucky her, ticked off all the boxes ugh. So, trying to think back. How long are her symptoms lasting thus far?



If I figured it right a little over two weeks now. Her symptoms were severe bones aches, severe weakness and tiredness, congestion, cough, burning sinuses and loss of taste and smell. She still has some congestion and mild cough and taste and smell have not returned yet.
Her fiancé got it a week after her so his symptoms are mimicking her except he has not lost his taste or smell. Interestingly I have noticed more females then males are losing the sense of taste and smell.




Realfoodfans said:


> DIL and DS go for baby scan later this afternoon as last one was a struggle so praying all goes well for them.



Sending good wishes and prayers for a successful scan.

Have a wonderful time in the parks with your family Mac.

Happy Birthday to your Sister Schumi 


Have a great Wednesday everyone.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Yes @Robo56 I think it’s pretty accurate and I’m registering pretty low.  Rest of household “normal” so assuming it’s correct.  More fluid definitely I struggle with that.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Lynne......yes, some nights I like a drink of something before bed, non alcoholic, but sometimes I don’t bother.........yes, spring gets closer every day.......


Robo.......good to see you and thank you too.....love the cake...... Yes, KSC was absolutely one of our highlights and yes, we’ve only seen the launch where they were taking things to the ISS......watched that from IOA.....but, we’d love to see a proper launch. It is spectacular what they are doing over there. 

Glad your dad still has a bite to him......it has to be tough for him without his wife. And of course continued good wishes for your granddaughter and her fiancee......


mac........yes, how you survive on a few hours sleep is beyond me! I need 7 hours or I’m like a zombie! Glad today was so good.......




Enjoyed a little zoom quiz tonight with a bunch of friends.......got a txt earlier from one saying he wanted to organise it out of the blue, think we’re all missing each other........but, it was a lot of fun and we came 2nd out of 6 couples....... and annoyingly we were the only two not drinking alcohol lol......everyone else has given up on Dry January. We did get teased! 

Heavy rain forecast for next few days.......no walks for sure.

Time to read more of the book......hope your Wednesday has gone well.....


----------



## Charade67

A mostly uneventful day today which was nice. The highlight of the work day was receiving my W-2 form.  I'm now waiting for dh to get back from them gym and then we will have a late dinner.



Lynne G said:


> Hehe, have to say, always make the rope drop at Disney, at Universal, eh once in awhile.


I am going to try to make and effort to make rope drop a few times on my next Disney trip. I also want to stay until closing, just maybe on different days. I'm hoping to make this trip a little more relaxing than previous trips. 



Robo56 said:


> The launches are fun to watch.


I would love to see a launch live sometime. The last time I was at the space center was about 18 years ago. I was talking a photography class and decided to use the space center as the subject of one of my projects. I wonder if I still have those pictures somewhere. 

Our forecast is predicting snow again tonight. Supposedly it will me measurable snow. I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## Charade67

It’s actually snowing right now. 🌨❄


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> It’s actually snowing right now. 🌨❄



We have rain....lots of rain.......hope you do find those pictures Charade, it`s always nice to look back on older pics. 




Definitely a wet Thursday. Rain started in the middle of the night...I wasn`t popular when I woke Tom up to ask if he could hear it bouncing down......lol....guess it didn`t wake him up......oops. I think it`s to be on all day. 

Looks completely miserable outside and rain hasn`t lessened any. 

Ironing this morning while Tom pops out for a few fresh items we need for today and the next few days. 

Pulled pork for dinner tonight, made the bbq sauce yesterday and pork has been in slow cooker all night. Will make some spicy potato wedges for me they want sweet home made rolls and coleslaw. Decided to ask Tom to get brioche buns instead of baking them. I put a call into the bakery and asked him to keep us a couple as they go very quickly. 

I`m glad I have nowhere to go today at all. 

Glad to hear mac is having a lovely trip so far......






























Happy Thirsty Thursday  ​


----------



## macraven

A few more days until February....


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, Charade has snow!  

Yay, Schumi’s house is smelling good, even on the rainy day.  Hope tea is being enjoyed in that very wet weather day you are having.

Woot!  Early bird Mac, ready for some more park fun.  Hope you are enjoying yourself.  

Yeah, Monday afternoon or evening is our better chance to see snow. Um, no. I hope the odds are not in our snow favor.

But the cool weather is certainly here. A balmy 27F out, with that ever perfect 30F the high. And while a little cloudy start, a glorious sunny afternoon is in store. And just enough wind to make you think the temps are in the teens. And the wind will be blowing even stronger tomorrow.

But hey,


Yay, the day before a Friday is surely a reason to drink.

Thus, have that beverage of choice, include some always needed water, and have that terrific Thirsty Thursday.

Tea time.  Oh yes I will.  Then thinking a what for breakfast.

Hope this finds all the homies well. Good Morning.

️  then     Yay!


----------



## macraven

Charade has snow!

better her than me

just saying...


almost sounds like Lynne is fixing breakfast for all of us this morning

hope her bacon is good ...she will wash her hands  first wouldn’t she......jk

have a great day homies !!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good afternoon all.  Mac up early and making the most of her trip. Lynne has her tea and looking forward to a no work Friday?
Grey day here but we had a walk with Louie for an hour - I admit I was forced into it!
Yesterday I decided I need to return to my way of eating for my health.  No more excuses of still eating the Christmas chocolates etc.  Will mean doing different for the family at the moment but I’ll try and relate them.  
So chicken curry for 4 but cauliflower rice for me and chicken drumsticks for L.

Going to watch a very old Midsomer Murder now and a little sewing.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Charade67

Looks like we got about 2 inches.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> A few more days until February....












Bacon up next two days........






Charade67 said:


> Looks like we got about 2 inches.
> 
> View attachment 552673




It does looks beautiful.......



Yes Lynne, lots of tea has been drunk today....one of those days the kettle has never been off. Sounds like more cold weather heading your way, and yes, the wind can make it so much worse. When that NE wind hits us from Siberia, we know all about it!




Busy day today........got a lot done though, which is always nice. And managed to have an hour or so just reading. Almost finished the book, will be glad to see the back of The Idiot......fingers crossed. Usually we have a good discussion about the books our group reads, but think there`s only going to be 3 of us left reading it, it`s not so bad. 

Rain has stopped, but still very grey outside and looking forward to dinner tonight....it`s a while since I made pulled pork. 

And as mac says, it`s almost February.......


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, the month of Love will start the work week, next week.  And chances of snow to welcome us to February.  Then the next week’s Taco Tuesday we will be celebrating our 29 years of married love.  We tend to go out to dinner, the two of us.  This year, nope.  Takeout, yeah probably, but then for family, not the two of us.  Perfect, either way.

Gosh, cannot believe 2021 and February next week.  Time is certainly marching along.  

Looked outside, then dashed outside to throw a bag of trash out.  That made me decide it was too cold to do my outside walk.  So, walked into the kitchen to get lunch.  Yay, my lunchtime walk. LoL

Hope all are enjoying this Thursday. And yes, very thankful for a Friday off.

My dash outside also included a smile, very sunny bright day.  Well, and a squint too, that wind. Brr.  

Gkad to hear Schumi almost done her book club book, and rain has stopped.

Bacon will be tomorrow Mac. Speed week day breakfasts are usually not in a skillet. Oatmeal was my breakfast, with some brown sugar and walnuts. Did the job, even if kinda boring. Hope you are feeling good, and enjoying the family in the parks. Perfect not too warm weather you seem to be having.

Chicken for lunch.  We have red sauce, so made it parmigiana.  Yum.

Now what for dinner.  Hmm.


----------



## macraven

It’s a great big beautiful tomorrow.....
Just came out of that show and still singing it

no crowds at the Motherland right now!

no wait for Buzz Light year

sunny but still jacket weather right now

Lunch at Tony’s at 1:50

Will hit a few rides more before then


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Aww, the month of Love will start the work week, next week.  And chances of snow to welcome us to February.  Then the next week’s Taco Tuesday we will be celebrating our 29 years of married love.  We tend to go out to dinner, the two of us.  This year, nope.  Takeout, yeah probably, but then for family, not the two of us.  Perfect, either way.
> 
> Gosh, cannot believe 2021 and February next week.  Time is certainly marching along.
> Go big for that #29 Lynne!
> 
> Taco Bell had carry out!
> Well, your anniversary is a special celebration so do it up big and include the churros!


[/QUOTE]


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Aww, the month of Love will start the work week, next week.  And chances of snow to welcome us to February.  Then the next week’s Taco Tuesday we will be celebrating our 29 years of married love.  We tend to go out to dinner, the two of us.  This year, nope.  Takeout, yeah probably, but then for family, not the two of us.  Perfect, either way.
> 
> Gosh, cannot believe 2021 and February next week.  Time is certainly marching along.
> 
> Looked outside, then dashed outside to throw a bag of trash out.  That made me decide it was too cold to do my outside walk.  So, walked into the kitchen to get lunch.  Yay, my lunchtime walk. LoL
> 
> Hope all are enjoying this Thursday. And yes, very thankful for a Friday off.
> 
> My dash outside also included a smile, very sunny bright day.  Well, and a squint too, that wind. Brr.
> 
> Gkad to hear Schumi almost done her book club book, and rain has stopped.
> 
> Bacon will be tomorrow Mac. Speed week day breakfasts are usually not in a skillet. Oatmeal was my breakfast, with some brown sugar and walnuts. Did the job, even if kinda boring. Hope you are feeling good, and enjoying the family in the parks. Perfect not too warm weather you seem to be having.
> 
> Chicken for lunch.  We have red sauce, so made it parmigiana.  Yum.
> 
> Now what for dinner.  Hmm.



Nice you have your anniversary coming up.....yes, everything`s a little different this year. We are 29 years married this year too, as is Janet. It was a good year for weddings.





macraven said:


> It’s a great big beautiful tomorrow.....
> Just came out of that show and still singing it
> 
> no crowds at the Motherland right now!
> 
> no wait for Buzz Light year
> 
> sunny but still jacket weather right now
> 
> Lunch at Tony’s at 1:50
> 
> Will hit a few rides more before then



It does sound like you are having a lovely trip.....and your weather looks so good!



hey Tink.......hope all is good with you........



Golly, I have no idea where this month has gone.

Dinner was delicious. Always love to see clean plates. Dishwasher won`t have much work to clean them tonight.

Pot of tea time and some of the Viennese Whirl biscuits I made today. We like them.....


----------



## schumigirl

Been watching memorials and tributes to those who lost their lives on the Challenger disaster 35 years ago today......golly, 35 years! I remember that as if it was yesterday.

Time really does go past so quickly. 

The tribute to Challenger and her crew are one of the most emotional of all the displays at KSC. We really look forward to going back on our next trip. One of the most amazing places we`ve ever been.

Rain is back on....kinda......looks murky more than solid rain, we call it smirry rain.....

Watching CSI-NY again......gotta love Lt Dan in anything......


----------



## Charade67

Most of our snow is already gone, but we are supposed to get more on Sunday. I should probably go to the grocery store tomorrow and stock up on French toast supplies. 

I remember the day the Challenger exploded. I was going to get lunch at the Baptist Student Union at Georgia Tech. They had the launch on TV. A bunch of us stopped to watch, and then just stood there in horrified silence as we watched it happen.

The meat I was planning to cook for dinner is still frozen. I guess we will grab something out tonight and cook tonight’s food tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

Well back at the hotel now doing a very late dinner

Weather was wonderful until about 5-6
Cold for me about 5:30
Miserable for me by 6:00

I’ve been southernised (if there is such a word)



it’s in the low 50’s now which is not all that bad as I could be somewhere that has icky weather
(Snow, storms, freezing weather)

But it was still a super day for me.
It’s always great to be with family!

And it’s just special to be here with all the homies each day.

Good night and sweet dreams!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Most of our snow is already gone, but we are supposed to get more on Sunday. I should probably go to the grocery store tomorrow and stock up on French toast supplies.
> 
> I remember the day the Challenger exploded. I was going to get lunch at the Baptist Student Union at Georgia Tech. They had the launch on TV. A bunch of us stopped to watch, and then just stood there in horrified silence as we watched it happen.
> 
> The meat I was planning to cook for dinner is still frozen. I guess we will grab something out tonight and cook tonight’s food tomorrow.




I love french toast.....haven`t had that for ages.

Yes, I remember that disaster clearly too. It was one of those that just made you freeze on the spot, not quite believing what you were seeing.

Hope you got something nice for dinner.






macraven said:


> Well back at the hotel now doing a very late dinner
> 
> Weather was wonderful until about 5-6
> Cold for me about 5:30
> Miserable for me by 6:00
> 
> I’ve been southernised (if there is such a word)
> 
> 
> 
> it’s in the low 50’s now which is not all that bad as I could be somewhere that has icky weather
> (Snow, storms, freezing weather)
> 
> But it was still a super day for me.
> It’s always great to be with family!
> 
> And it’s just special to be here with all the homies each day.
> 
> Good night and sweet dreams!



I like the idea of being Southernised........I don`t think I`d last very long in genuinely cold places like Russia!

It`s lovely you are having such a wonderful time with the family.........





Think we have to get some cloudy sun today and around high 40`s which isn`t too bad. Going out a drive this morning, within the distances allowed and might head down and park at the beach for a walk if it stays decent.

I also need flour as I plan to make a sweet naan bread for tomorrow night, making an Indian curry for us. Will pop into village for that.

No idea on food yet for today....but bacon for breakfast with pancakes.......might have fish of some kind, we all love fish. hmm. Need to go look and see what we have.

Good to hear so many getting the vaccine. There`s a new one being produced in the UK once it`s been fully approved which should be soon, which is wonderful news. There`s a lot to be positive about for sure.

Ginger tea time........

































Have a wonderful Friday whatever you`re doing  ​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hope you are warmer in the day time Mac.  Heavy rain here again overnight (yes I was up a lot) but dry now.
We are heading to the farm shop butcher for a free range chicken (so much more meat on them) and some bits then a farm where they sell their own vegetables.  Cauliflower very poor from grocery delivery but the farm ones are huge.  Eggs too now I’m back in my eating plan.
Bacon and mushrooms for me and bacon sandwiches for Kev and Em.

Fishy Friday take out tonight but I will just have the fish.  Kev suggested pizza delivery but the GC chose to stick with the fish.

No other plans today except a bit of sewing.

No sign of Lynne yet this morning hope she’s had a good sleep.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, I am still that early bird. DH gets me up regardless if I need to get moving fast or not.  Today is a not, but no matter.  So Good Morning Julie. Did have a good night sleep.  One kid would eat fish, one kid would not, and me either.  May be Chinese or pizza for our dinner too. Thinking steak and eggs for breakfast. 

All is well in our weather, with that cool, 17F out now, and a clear very dark sky. With 40mph winds today, the high of 28F will again feel like a low teen temp. Then we get a Nor’easter arriving probably Monday. Saying a mix of that fun snow, sleet and freezing rain is most likely. But the just snow is to stay North of me, but too early to say where that snow line goes. Yeah, February will be giving us that cold winter feeling from the first day of that month. Sigh. But it does mean the day we go off from standard time and Spring are getting closer. That gets a little yay.

Friday homies! Yaba daba do, for sure.

Some how I am from the North but always have never liked the cold. So I understand Mac. My Florida friend has her winter jacket on, when it goes below 60 or close to it. Uses her hot tub more when it’s cooler. Wore my light weight jacket a day or two when in Florida in January. Just a cooler time of year for most of the country.

Off for more tea.  And to check on the wash. Yay, weekend has started for me.


----------



## keishashadow

Edit:  auto correct is killing me here coming from my phone.  Apologies for weird syntax, etc.  yahoo/safari has been strange all week for me???

Morning all, couple of inches of snow today.  Forecast for the upcoming weather event over the next few days is anywhere from another two to six.  Seems as though weatherman has been caging his bets this year.

it’s been a busy week here.  Middle DS stated to get sick last Sunday.  Turned out positive on rapid CV test, um they said same thing back in May. This time, they followed up with a PCR that confirmed it.  He’s sicker by the day.  I saw my family doctor yesterday, first thing he mentioned was my DS, was nice he gave my instructions for him.  That dr is such a treasure for us 

The sickie & the youngest DS had a 3 hour lunch together last Saturday.  First time they’d done anything together since last August.  He has mild issues, could be anything.  got the rapid test, it’s snowing abnormal but not positive ??? That’s a new one on me.  Sent out for a PCR but told him to act as though positive & continue quarantine for the full 14 days.

Have been cooking food for us all this week & delivering it.  Glad I’m not a caterer

DH’s first vaccine went well yesterday.  Was quite surprised to see his arm was bleeding when he took off the bandage 6 hours later.  Spot the width of a pencil eraser looks like a brush burn.       Said he couldn’t even feel it.  interesting how high they positioned it



schumigirl said:


> Think I told you there was a game on tv and I gleefully announced I was an honorary Steelers fan.......coulda heard a pin drop for all of 3 seconds.......lol......


I love it!


schumigirl said:


> Dinner was a big success again......although I did add rosemary to the potatoes, I forgot Kyle isn`t overly fond of rosemary....but he`s not a fussy eater, so ate them anyway. I loved them.......hoping my rosemary will grow in abundance this year, it`s beautiful in cooking and in bread too.


So many don’t care for it, use it regularly normally the dried stuff


Lynne G said:


> little one said, yeah they won’t pave over those holes until enough vehicles send damage claims to the township road works department. Between the use of salt and all the traffic, lots of pot holes can be found on our streets. Right of passage in Pennsylvania. Dodging pot holes. LoL


Long drive yesterday up & down the hills to get to vaccine site.  Many of the towns right the outside city limits apparently keep putting down layers of blacktop.  Noticed many had those storm drains built into the road surface, near the sidewalk.  More than a few a good foot deep & a good 2 x 3 feet wide.  Would probably ruin vehicles suspension to hit one of them.  


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, here, so far only medical people, but of course, always in the news, privileged few get the shot too. I see the VA is trying to get it for all veterans, we will see. Even my work is saying maybe, looking into whether can offer shot to all workers. But either way, next in line are the elderly, and first of those that are in those in those retirement homes.


saw Montgomery county doing their own thing re vaccines.  Rest of state opened up to 65 & up & anyone with a myriad of medical conditions, all self-stated on honor system.  Even smoking is on the list.

Turned into a crazy, free-for-all TBH.  However, it’s smart to work within the system designated by the governor.

Here, all VA residents & their registered out patients, pretty much all inoculated here, they started earlier this month.  Front line health care workers, first responders & police all started receiving at the same time.

Remainder of health care workers still being ticked off via allocated supply at their affiliated hospital via clinic type events. Appears majority that requested to opt in, now have their 2nd shots.

Oddly, they skipped entirely over prison employees & a few other groups.



cam757 said:


> I will try that! I may look at the stoves that have the double ovens. My friend just got one and she loves it.


popular in our area to finish lower level of homes/basements.  You’d never know you were in one, some quite luxe.  A kitchenette  usually part of it.


schumigirl said:


> Now I have to look at laser thermometers.......lol


Multi-purpose, discovered my dog enjoys chasing the light ala a cat


schumigirl said:


> Had a night flicking through channels last night......87,000 channels and streaming options and nothing on. Ended up engrossed in a show about folks who use steroids for body building, not having a clue what it does to them. Crazy. Those popping veins are gross......then went on to a show on the Russian Revolution.....very random nights viewing.


Roid rage is a scary thing. that sort, anabolic, different animal than medical steriods


Realfoodfans said:


> Had more dizziness this morning. Kev quite insistent I contact the doctor but I really don’t want to at this time. Don’t want to be sent for more tests in the hospital. I’ve ordered an oximeter.


Yikes!   I bought one before xmas.  Wound up giving that to my one DS this week.  Ordered two more. Nice you can grab up so reasonably priced these days.  At least one thing that isn’t gouged.


Lynne G said:


> I hated the doctor gave it to him, but soon as a blood test showed was effecting his kidneys, that use was stopped so fast. I said there has to be other medicine. And so, we have managed without ever using any kind of steroid again. Scary, enhancing drugs, as the other things they do to your body.


I took so many of them the past two years, my blood work showed the effects.  They can mess with many different things, really need to watch them carefully, like many meds I guess.


Charade67 said:


> Any suggestions? My Facebook feed is flooded with ads for so many hair products. I have no idea what to try.


It’s a sulfate free hair product home here, i baby my hair.

Allure magazine is my beauty bible for their best of lists every year:

https://www.allure.com/gallery/best-curly-hair-products



Realfoodfans said:


> Was awake in the early hours and managed to get another grocery home delivery slot in 3 weeks - sense of achievement!


Congrats.  Who’d have thought a year a ago that would be our new level of excitement? Lol


macraven said:


> I made rope drop
> Animal Kingdom today


Those who know you are smiling


macraven said:


> weather is cool and no crowds right now


Touringplans predicts it’s going to be deader than dead until the 2nd weekend of February!



Robo56 said:


> Interestingly I have noticed more females then males are losing the sense of taste and smell.


Hadn’t heard that, interesting. Not blessed with any of the sort, does seems so most men aren’t especially picky/sensitive to surroundings & wolf down whatever is put in front of them.


schumigirl said:


> Enjoyed a little zoom quiz tonight with a bunch of friends.


Nice.  I’ve been trying to figure out zoom. Not quite there yet. Was supposed to take an enrichment class online next week, will be interesting to see if I get it work


Charade67 said:


> A mostly uneventful day today which was nice. The highlight of the work day was receiving my W-2 form. I'm now waiting for dh to get back from them gym and then we will have a late dinner.


Yea - the mr got his last weekend.  He took a voluntary layoff for a month or so to allow one of the already laid off guys with less seniority to come back & retain their job going forward.  Still waiting for the state UC one.  Have a feeling it may stretch well past end of month.


Lynne G said:


> Then the next week’s Taco Tuesday we will be celebrating our 29 years of married love. We tend to go out to dinner, the two of us. This year, nope. Takeout, yeah probably, but then for family, not the two of us. Perfect, either way.


Nice sentiment!  We’ll be right rehind you.  We usually sneak off to Orlando for a long weekend.  Will just curl up on couch together and count our blessings.


macraven said:


> Lunch at Tony’s at 1:50


It’s been at least two years for us, youngest likes it there, believe it’s the atmosphere vs the food lol. How was it?


----------



## Lynne G

Have to say, in all our Mouse trips never ate at Tony’s.  Yay, Mac having so much family fun.  Enjoy it!  So glad to hear live reports, and hope your weather gets warmer.  

Yeah, I guess one of these days I’ll get the shots.  Have to register, so waiting to do that, as yeah, got an email from my county as to when and how to register, Keisha.  Guess each county is on its own.  The email did say, we don’t have enough to cover all the residents, but they plan to have every adult in the county done. Will be months and months. DH is already scheduled to get his first shot next week.  As he said, VA says he’s old and has issues.  Well, any guy that had those 5 shots for anthrax, not much bothers him.  Ouch, your DH had a bad shot.  Sending many good wishes mummy dust blasts to Keisha’s sons, as I hope they both recover soon, and feel much better this weekend.  Nice you are the family takeout restaurant and deliver person.  Bet both sons appreciate mom’s food.  Do they tip?  LoL

And so, two kids watching their online classes and DH is still working.  I think he gets off line around lunchtime.  And, thankful I am off.  My work buzzed me twice to say network down and intermittent.  Ack, not being able to access stuff just sucks.  

Just back from the store. After breakfast, DH complained we had no bread. Sigh. Men in the house. Wow, was so bright, so cool feeling, and so windy. Lots of stuff airborne, like trash cans in street and many branches flying around. Hehe, older one came with me, and his hat promptly blew off his head when we got out of the car. And yes, as he was with me, more than bread was bought.

A what for dinner was posed to older one. He’s not feeling Chinese, so that’s out. Eh, thinking will finish up the chicken for lunch. Steak and eggs were a delicious breakfast. Skillet meals on my day off. Yep.

Hope all are staying warm and having a fabulous Friday.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Edit:  auto correct is killing me here coming from my phone.  Apologies for weird syntax, etc.  yahoo/safari has been strange all week for me???
> 
> Morning all, couple of inches of snow today.  Forecast for the upcoming weather event over the next few days is anywhere from another two to six.  Seems as though weatherman has been caging his bets this year.
> 
> it’s been a busy week here.  Middle DS stated to get sick last Sunday.  Turned out positive on rapid CV test, um they said same thing back in May. This time, they followed up with a PCR that confirmed it.  He’s sicker by the day.  I saw my family doctor yesterday, first thing he mentioned was my DS, was nice he gave my instructions for him.  That dr is such a treasure for us
> 
> The sickie & the youngest DS had a 3 hour lunch together last Saturday.  First time they’d done anything together since last August.  He has mild issues, could be anything.  got the rapid test, it’s snowing abnormal but not positive ??? That’s a new one on me.  Sent out for a PCR but told him to act as though positive & continue quarantine for the full 14 days.
> 
> Have been cooking food for us all this week & delivering it.  Glad I’m not a caterer
> 
> DH’s first vaccine went well yesterday.  Was quite surprised to see his arm was bleeding when he took off the bandage 6 hours later.  Spot the width of a pencil eraser looks like a brush burn.       Said he couldn’t even feel it.  interesting how high they positioned it
> 
> 
> I love it!
> 
> So many don’t care for it, use it regularly normally the dried stuff
> 
> Long drive yesterday up & down the hills to get to vaccine site.  Many of the towns right the outside city limits apparently keep putting down layers of blacktop.  Noticed many had those storm drains built into the road surface, near the sidewalk.  More than a few a good foot deep & a good 2 x 3 feet wide.  Would probably ruin vehicles suspension to hit one of them.
> 
> saw Montgomery county doing their own thing re vaccines.  Rest of state opened up to 65 & up & anyone with a myriad of medical conditions, all self-stated on honor system.  Even smoking is on the list.
> 
> Turned into a crazy, free-for-all TBH.  However, it’s smart to work within the system designated by the governor.
> 
> Here, all VA residents & their registered out patients, pretty much all inoculated here, they started earlier this month.  Front line health care workers, first responders & police all started receiving at the same time.
> 
> Remainder of health care workers still being ticked off via allocated supply at their affiliated hospital via clinic type events. Appears majority that requested to opt in, now have their 2nd shots.
> 
> Oddly, they skipped entirely over prison employees & a few other groups.
> 
> 
> popular in our area to finish lower level of homes/basements.  You’d never know you were in one, some quite luxe.  A kitchenette  usually part of it.
> 
> Multi-purpose, discovered my dog enjoys chasing the light ala a cat
> 
> Roid rage is a scary thing. that sort, anabolic, different animal than medical steriods
> 
> Yikes!   I bought one before xmas.  Wound up giving that to my one DS this week.  Ordered two more. Nice you can grab up so reasonably priced these days.  At least one thing that isn’t gouged.
> 
> I took so many of them the past two years, my blood work showed the effects.  They can mess with many different things, really need to watch them carefully, like many meds I guess.
> 
> It’s a sulfate free hair product home here, i baby my hair.
> 
> Allure magazine is my beauty bible for their best of lists every year:
> 
> https://www.allure.com/gallery/best-curly-hair-products
> 
> 
> Congrats.  Who’d have thought a year a ago that would be our new level of excitement? Lol
> 
> Those who know you are smiling
> 
> Touringplans predicts it’s going to be deader than dead until the 2nd weekend of February!
> 
> 
> Hadn’t heard that, interesting. Not blessed with any of the sort, does seems so most men aren’t especially picky/sensitive to surroundings & wolf down whatever is put in front of them.
> 
> Nice.  I’ve been trying to figure out zoom. Not quite there yet. Was supposed to take an enrichment class online next week, will be interesting to see if I get it work
> 
> Yea - the mr got his last weekend.  He took a voluntary layoff for a month or so to allow one of the already laid off guys with less seniority to come back & retain their job going forward.  Still waiting for the state UC one.  Have a feeling it may stretch well past end of month.
> 
> Nice sentiment!  We’ll be right rehind you.  We usually sneak off to Orlando for a long weekend.  Will just curl up on couch together and count our blessings.
> 
> It’s been at least two years for us, youngest likes it there, believe it’s the atmosphere vs the food lol. How was it?



Mum said she thought the vaccination spot was higher than expected.......says she’s still sore today but no side effects so far....I thank the lord every day she’s so healthy. Glad you made it there and back.....and good luck tomorrow......it does sound a lot easier over here with an appointment system when it’s your turn.....seems to be working well. My brother in law who had heart surgery last year gets his in two weeks time.....he’s over the moon as he has been hibernating mostly. 

Continued good wishes for your boys.......and I think you’re doing brilliantly with the “catering”........I’d put an order in if I could.....lol.....

Oh those steroids were terrifying......one young lad, his dad was so encouraging to him.....shocking to see how he could, this young lad had veins popping out of arms and legs and dad was so proud! Yep, had to turn it off and hoped they’d come to their senses......doubt it, but yes, long term damage is scary. 

Hope you don’t get too much snow........




Having lamb leg steaks for dinner tonight and not fish now....our wonderful local farm store had some amazing lamb just arrive as we did, so picked up a load of it.......some lovely rack of lambs too.

So making garlic and rosemary roast potatoes to go with them.....lamb served pink. Just for the two of us. Kyle doesn’t like lamb or rosemary, so he has other plans tonight anyway.

It would be nice with some lovely red wine, but not till Monday......so pink lemonade spritzers for us.

Movie night tonight, will have a rumble through the dvds and see what we fancy.

Hope your Friday is a good one........


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday everyone. We still have a bit of lingering snow, and more is expected on Sunday. I went to the grocery store this morning. I hate going to the grocery at any time, but today was even more annoying. People are doing their shopping ahead of the "storm", and I forgot that Friday morning was when one of the local senior centers brings a bus load of residents to Kroger to shop.
I got home, put my stuff away, made myself a low carb lunch, and am now relaxing a bit before I do my lunch dishes and then pay some bills.

Mac - Glad you are having a good time even if it is getting a bit cold for you. I just looked at the Orlando forecast for next week and the temps are all over the place.



schumigirl said:


> I love french toast.....haven`t had that for ages.


 I made some a few winters ago when we had a snow day. We always joke about bread, milk, and eggs dissapearing from the shelves whenever  we have snow, so I thought I would try my hand at making french toast. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Cauliflower very poor from grocery delivery but the farm ones are huge.


That is something I have never eaten in the past, but tried mashed cauliflower the other day and it wasn't too bad. I'm going to attempt to make cauliflower "breadsticks" next.



Lynne G said:


> Then we get a Nor’easter arriving probably Monday. Saying a mix of that fun snow, sleet and freezing rain is most likely. But the just snow is to stay North of me, but too early to say where that snow line goes. Yeah, February will be giving us that cold winter feeling from the first day of that month. Sigh. But it does mean the day we go off from standard time and Spring are getting closer. That gets a little yay.


We are supposed to start getting snow late Saturday night and into Sunday. Possible rain and sleet too into Monday. I've seen a prediction on 4-8 inches, but I am sure that will change several times before Saturday night.  I am looking forward to changing the time. I hate how early it gets dark now.



keishashadow said:


> it’s been a busy week here. Middle DS stated to get sick last Sunday. Turned out positive on rapid CV test, um they said same thing back in May. This time, they followed up with a PCR that confirmed it. He’s sicker by the day. I saw my family doctor yesterday, first thing he mentioned was my DS, was nice he gave my instructions for him. That dr is such a treasure for us


Prayers and well wishes for your son. I hope he starts improving soon, and the other son does not get it.



keishashadow said:


> DH’s first vaccine went well yesterday. Was quite surprised to see his arm was bleeding when he took off the bandage 6 hours later. Spot the width of a pencil eraser looks like a brush burn.  Said he couldn’t even feel it. interesting how high they positioned it


How is he feeling today? With my first shot I had a mild headache and my arm was some for a couple of days, but that was it. I get the second shot on Thursday.



keishashadow said:


> It’s a sulfate free hair product home here, i baby my hair.


I started using sulphate free products a few months ago and have noticed a difference. I am trying to find something to help enhance the curl without making my hair super stiff. Most of the curl "systems" I have seen involve the use of several products. I'm trying to keep the products to a minimum.

I suppose I should get up, wash my dishes and start on those bills. I just texted B to see if she needed me to bring her anything before the snow comes. All she asked for was hand soap. Coincidentally, Kroger had some on close out today, so I bought several bottles.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> How is he feeling today? With my first shot I had a mild headache and my arm was some for a couple of days, but that was it. I get the second shot on Thursday.


Said it’s only sore when he touches it. He’s a tough guy though, the sort u could chop off a body part and he’d insist he’s ok. A rarity in our family lol.   I’m sure I’ll be whining up a storm my turn


----------



## Realfoodfans

@keishashadow hope your family all recover well.  Heard of two friends who’ve got their vaccine appointments through for next week - one with Parkinson’s so that’s good news.
@Charade67 we love cauliflower - generally grows well around here.  Cauliflower rice is an acquired taste but I love cauliflower cheese or in soup or roasted.  What is your favourite low carb meal?
Lynne bread is always needed here too - used to make all my own but then ate too much of it!

Few new films have come on Netflix so we are watching The Dig tonight with Ralph Fiennes - based on a true story which we like.


----------



## Charade67

This day has taken a rapid downhill turn. I got a call from my brother.  The details are sketchy, but he said that she was taken to the hospital today  and needed a blood transfusion. At the time he received the call the doctors did not know exactly why. They wanted to do a colonoscopy, but mom refused. (She's a colon cancer survivor.)  She is currently living with one of her younger sisters, but my Aunt told my brother that Mom is getting weaker and she doesn't know if she will be able to care for her much longer. I am afraid that if she has to move to a care facility then she won't last much longer. It may be better for her physical health, but I worry what it will do to her emotional health. 

So, right now I don't really know much of anything. My brother said that the hospital was not going to admit her, so she is supposed to be calling him later tonight after she gets home. I asked him to call me as soon as he knows something.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Charade, I hope mom gets straightened out soon.  Good thoughts your way, she will be okay mind and body. 

A cold night. Kids are playing with their online friends. I’m relaxing with a cup of tea.

Friday night. Ahhh. And my phone keeps flashing weather warning for the next 3 days, starting Saturday evening. Yeah, whatever. Thankful no commuting next week.

And oops, the 29 years is on Monday.  So no need for tacos Tuesday for our anniversary dinner.  DH is a good sport.  Likes Chinese and Mexican food, as both type of restaurants we have gone to over the years.  Will see how the roads are by dinner time on Monday.  Takeout though.  And Schumi will be able to have an alcoholic drink with us to celebrate. 

Maybe looking for a snack soon.  That kinda night.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade Hugs, such scary news to hear, sorry.  Such a shock for her, Once she speaks to her own doctor will have had time to evaluate things   

Lynne psst celebrate both days!


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, time for bed for me.  Light for all to see in the dark:


May all have a most peaceful  sleep.


----------



## macraven

Time has gone by quickly today and just now settled down for me.

Spent the day at Hollywood Studios
Did the Rise of the Resistence and enjoyed it.
Unique ride!

Ate at Hollywood Brown Derby
Interesting place.
My order was screwed up but was replaced quickly.

It was a lovely way to spend time there.

We closed the park down.
No crowds today.

Will be doing this park again later next week
I’m with huge Star War fans.... no option not to do it

Still will enjoy going there a second time during the trip.

Tomorrow is Epcot and Biergarten day for us.

Weather today was nippy until about noon and decent rest of the day.
They do not open until 11:00 tomorrow so will have a later sleep in time for us.

Charade I hope things go better for your family member.
I’m so tired and know there were others that had comments and hope all are okay.

Doing Disney with a group of 6 is like herding cats.

Hope all the homies are ok and doing fine.

Hugs to all!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Charade67 that is such a worry.  Do you think Mom was afraid what the colonoscopy would show?  They are certainly not nice and not always successful but an option they often choose for investigation.  I agree with your thoughts on a care home but sadly sometimes is the only choice.  Sending lots of hugs and prayers and hope you hear more soon.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.  Such a stormy, windy morning here it’s like being on the coast.  We have a lot of tall trees and a lot of very small branches are down - if we get to stay here we will definitely need some tree work done.  Louie loved being out there but I was glad when he was ready to come in.

Expect everyone will be in bed a while yet but J and I are making sausage rolls this morning then we plan a Disney Monopoly game.  They played last night and really enjoyed it.

Did not get any sewing done yesterday so must do some today.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## macraven

Well I’m still up ...
Long story for another time 

but now I have caught up in the sans reading


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> This day has taken a rapid downhill turn. I got a call from my brother.  The details are sketchy, but he said that she was taken to the hospital today  and needed a blood transfusion. At the time he received the call the doctors did not know exactly why. They wanted to do a colonoscopy, but mom refused. (She's a colon cancer survivor.)  She is currently living with one of her younger sisters, but my Aunt told my brother that Mom is getting weaker and she doesn't know if she will be able to care for her much longer. I am afraid that if she has to move to a care facility then she won't last much longer. It may be better for her physical health, but I worry what it will do to her emotional health.
> 
> So, right now I don't really know much of anything. My brother said that the hospital was not going to admit her, so she is supposed to be calling him later tonight after she gets home. I asked him to call me as soon as he knows something.



Charde, sending best wishes for your mum.

I agree with Keisha, once her own doctor has assessed her you`ll know more. But, what a worry for all of you.

Keep us updated


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Time has gone by quickly today and just now settled down for me.
> 
> Spent the day at Hollywood Studios
> Did the Rise of the Resistence and enjoyed it.
> Unique ride!
> 
> Ate at Hollywood Brown Derby
> Interesting place.
> My order was screwed up but was replaced quickly.
> 
> It was a lovely way to spend time there.
> 
> We closed the park down.
> No crowds today.
> 
> Will be doing this park again later next week
> I’m with huge Star War fans.... no option not to do it
> 
> Still will enjoy going there a second time during the trip.
> 
> Tomorrow is Epcot and Biergarten day for us.
> 
> Weather today was nippy until about noon and decent rest of the day.
> They do not open until 11:00 tomorrow so will have a later sleep in time for us.
> 
> Charade I hope things go better for your family member.
> I’m so tired and know there were others that had comments and hope all are okay.
> 
> Doing Disney with a group of 6 is like herding cats.
> 
> Hope all the homies are ok and doing fine.
> 
> Hugs to all!




lol....herding cats......yes, I can imagine......glad you`re having some light crowds too, but shame it`s a little cool at times. 

As I said to you in the email, roaming round SW wouldn`t be fun for me.....but if others love it, you do it don`t you......you have so many more fun days ahead......





Realfoodfans said:


> Morning all.  Such a stormy, windy morning here it’s like being on the coast.  We have a lot of tall trees and a lot of very small branches are down - if we get to stay here we will definitely need some tree work done.  Louie loved being out there but I was glad when he was ready to come in.
> 
> Expect everyone will be in bed a while yet but J and I are making sausage rolls this morning then we plan a Disney Monopoly game.  They played last night and really enjoyed it.
> 
> Did not get any sewing done yesterday so must do some today.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.




We have a bit of wind this morning, but think we`re sheltered by the hills behind us somehow when it comes from the West........bit of rain and grey skies mostly. 

We`ve made a lot of sausage rolls this past month......I just gave a recipe to one of the ladies on here a few days ago as she had seen the picture I posted earlier.........hope you have a try of them Lori......

We have a local arborist who is excellent with our trees....hope you find a good one. 





macraven said:


> Well I’m still up ...
> Long story for another time
> 
> but now I have caught up in the sans reading



I`m late posting or I would have replied to your email seeing as you`re still up! Hope you get to sleep soon.......and hope today is fabulous.......

Bacon is up mac.......




Yes, wet and windy morning, was a little noisy during the night with the wind, but died down a lot now. 

We had a family zoom get together this morning with some folks in Australia which was lovely!! But, the connection wasn`t always good, so not sure if they have a poor connection as we have the fastest broadband going. But, it was wonderful catching up and seeing the kids that have grown so much since we last saw them.

So, breakfast is late this morning......bacon and some of the bakers toasted brioche buns.....

No plans today again......chats, emails and maybe some tv this afternoon. I had never seen the movie Sunset Boulevard, so ordered the DVD (yes, we still have dvd`s....we`re old)  and it`s just arrived, so might watch that this afternoon......I think Tom will escape to the big tv room to watch something else as it`s maybe not his first choice of movie........

Hot chicken Madras curry tonight.......hot and fruity and making my own naan breads this afternoon too. Making them Peshwari style which is sweet with coconut, sultanas and brown sugar. And coated with butter, so very healthy too.......

Doubt we`ll need lunch today.......






























Have a wonderful Saturday........​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, so nice for that weekend very quiet house, but for the TV on for background, and the washer and dryer running with their buzz, I’m done. And our cool and clear day, with a beautiful sunny sunrise.  Yeah, and 19F out now.  But will be the last we see of the sun, as the next three days have those higher chances of snow, with Monday a we are sure to see snow or a mix of it with that sleet/freezing rain.  Totals in inches, Sunday, light snow around dinner time, with the high temp at freezing, as my weather guy said, every flake will stick.  Monday, place your bets.  I hope that snow bringing low stays much more out to sea.  Two choices, but both include good snow totals.  Slushy icy mix around 4 to 6 inches, or snow 6 to 9 inches.  Yep, a winter snow ❄ bring nor’easter usually brings lots of snow.  Only thing about those kind of storms, makes a very messy day, but then it’s outta there.  Then higher temps will follow, with a predicted high of 50F and rain on Friday.  With the next couple of days at or below freezing, will be some fun driving in the mornings and evenings, once the snow or icy mix falls.  Hmm, thinking tomorrow to buy whatever treats we want.  As I doubt we will do takeout on Monday if the snow is making it yeah, has to be very important to be out in it driving.   And a food run is not.  And yeah, yesterday as had to do some dinner time errands, saw brine mix on most of the roads. Yep, I live in the North, snow ready are we.  Last year, townships saved, as not much brine was used last year, so having enough stick for this storm coming, I’m sure they have plenty.  And all our trash trucks have plows on their fronts. So I am hoping trash gets picked up on Monday, as we only get once a week pick up, and yeah, with all home, trash cans need to be emptied.

And so, will be enjoying this cool but very sunny day. Ooh, older one is up. Bacon in this house. Will be enjoyed by older one and me. Smartly, DH has gone over his mom’s place. He will shovel her out before coming home to help shovel ours. And Sunday night, after putting trash out, will stack the cars in the driveway. Less to shovel on the driveway then, and easier for the plow to pass closer to the curb across our property. We will be ready.

Woot! That sunny Saturday. And a rainy one for Schumi and Julie. Aww, yeah many a day, a shorter dog walk was done when the weather was not nice. Though have to say, all my dogs liked the snow. Even the crazy boxer who refused to wear a coat and shivered. When she started to shiver would not come in, even when told to come in. Labs, well, they loved playing in the snow, with snow crusted on their fur, no bother. They were more built to be snow dogs. Hope Louie and Julie are warm now, having enjoyed lunch with the grandkids.

Of to make that bacon. While there is sausage here, I will cook it, but not eat it. Only family member that does not like sausage. Will eat a beef hotdog though.

Have that superb Saturday.  Weekend!   Yay!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Update on my mom - I talked to my cousin last night. She said that mom has been very week and pale. She had a doctor appointment yesterday and it was determined that she has some internal bleeding. Her hemoglobin count was really low, just over half of where it should be. They wanted to do a colonoscopy, but mom refused. She had a blood transfusion, but it took several hours to get because they were out of her blood type. Monday she goes in for a scan with contrast to hopefully determine what is causing the bleeding. I was going to volunteer to drive down there and donate some blood for her, but I have the wrong type. She’s back home now, so I am going to try to call her later today after she has had time to rest.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the update, Charade.  Continued good thoughts your mom will be okay.  Good to find out why internally bleeding, and hope a scan will help her doctor have a plan to stop the bleeding, and make her feel much better.  Hugs, hard when you are not being able to be with her.  Hope you get to talk to her later today.  I am sure she is tired with all that was happening.  Funny, since both my parents had the same blood type, we all gave my father a blood transfusion when he needed one when I was a teen.  Was a big problem for little one when she was born, as we are different blood types.  At least older one can give me blood.  

Ah, one of the nice things in life. Warm fresh washed towels to use after my long, hot shower. Feel so refreshed. And yes, those shades are ready for a sunny day to mail some bills and pick up some grocery, including a loaf of bread. I am sure the one I bought yesterday is already half gone.

Weekend time.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> We`ve made a lot of sausage rolls this past month......I just gave a recipe to one of the ladies on here a few days ago as she had seen the picture I posted earlier.........hope you have a try of them Lori......
> 
> ​



I did make them, and they were delicious!!! Thank you again for the recipe.
They weren't 'pretty'.  I think I need to adjust cutting the puff pasty and get better at rolling into the sausage.
Looks aside, they were tasty!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning. Update on my mom - I talked to my cousin last night. She said that mom has been very week and pale. She had a doctor appointment yesterday and it was determined that she has some internal bleeding. Her hemoglobin count was really low, just over half of where it should be. They wanted to do a colonoscopy, but mom refused. She had a blood transfusion, but it took several hours to get because they were out of her blood type. Monday she goes in for a scan with contrast to hopefully determine what is causing the bleeding. I was going to volunteer to drive down there and donate some blood for her, but I have the wrong type. She’s back home now, so I am going to try to call her later today after she has had time to rest.



Continued good thoughts for your mum Charade and for all of you too that are worrying about her. 

Hopefully you`ll feel a bit more at ease after you speak to her later today. Poor thing, she will be exhausted. Thinking of you as worrying over family members takes so much out of us at times. 





Lynne G said:


> Thanks for the update, Charade.  Continued good thoughts your mom will be okay.  Good to find out why internally bleeding, and hope a scan will help her doctor have a plan to stop the bleeding, and make her feel much better.  Hugs, hard when you are not being able to be with her.  Hope you get to talk to her later today.  I am sure she is tired with all that was happening.  Funny, since both my parents had the same blood type, we all gave my father a blood transfusion when he needed one when I was a teen.  Was a big problem for little one when she was born, as we are different blood types.  At least older one can give me blood.
> 
> Ah, one of the nice things in life. Warm fresh washed towels to use after my long, hot shower. Feel so refreshed. And yes, those shades are ready for a sunny day to mail some bills and pick up some grocery, including a loaf of bread. I am sure the one I bought yesterday is already half gone.
> 
> Weekend time.



I always said we didn`t go through a lot of bread, but making more of my own we are certainly enjoying it more than store bought. Although our baker in the village, his creations still beats mine hands down........

Hope stores aren`t too busy when you`re there.





J'aime Paris said:


> I did make them, and they were delicious!!! Thank you again for the recipe.
> They weren't 'pretty'.  I think I need to adjust cutting the puff pasty and get better at rolling into the sausage.
> Looks aside, they were tasty!!!
> 
> View attachment 553124




They are fabulous Lori.......oh and don`t worry, sausage rolls aren`t meant to be pretty ......some of my cuts are always in the wrong place......but yes, they are so tasty.....and completely calorie free...... 

I`m so glad you enjoyed them!! 10/10 for those!





Well it has gone from being milder to quite cold here this afternoon. Wind seems to have changed direction and coming in from the East......always chilly. Haven`t been out, just popped down to the gate to pick up eggs the farmer has dropped off for us. Bless them, they send us a txt and it just says "eggs" so we know they`re waiting for us.

Curry is made, will just reheat later and then just naan breads to make. Hope they work out well, if not, I`ll just make rice. 

Been a very quiet day today so far......


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all. Beautiful sunny start to the day here.  Today my day for vaccine, had a ‘friend’ ask me if I was going to call first to see if they ran out of it.  Um no but thanks for the restless night of sleep, witch.

Charade - glad to her ur mom is having further testing.  Curious, is she normally anemic?  Might be worsening of condition.  

If they find she still has internal bleeding the drs will have the talk and convince her of what needs to be done to help correct the situation.  Does somebody go with her to all dr appointments? Here, they allow a support person now for the elderly. Always a good idea to have a 2nd set of ears for something serious.  



macraven said:


> Spent the day at Hollywood Studios
> Did the Rise of the Resistence and enjoyed it.
> Unique ride!


U guys know I love U but, sorry...it’s Hand’s down, the best ride anywhere!!!   Going to guess the lower crowds were a help for scoring a boarding group.  It’s far more miss than hit.

SW fan or not.  The technology is amazing.  If only F&F designers had done their homework.


schumigirl said:


> had never seen the movie Sunset Boulevard, so ordered the DVD (yes, we still have dvd`s....we`re old) and it`s just arrived, so might watch that this afternoon......I think Tom will escape to the big tv room to watch something else as it`s maybe not his first choice of movie........


Hmm, I know I’ve seen that oldie. Cannot remember a thing about it tho lol. 


Lynne G said:


> Slushy icy mix around 4 to 6 inches, or snow 6 to 9 inches. Yep, a winter snow ❄ bring nor’easter usually brings lots of snow. Only thing about those kind of storms, makes a very messy day, but then it’s outta there. Then higher temps will follow, with a predicted high of 50F and rain on Friday. With the next couple of days at or below freezing, will be some fun driving in the mornings and evenings, once the snow or icy mix falls.


Once again, we appear to be at the apex of when the two systems merge.  Accordingly, it may miss us entirely  or anywhere from a total of 3 - 6 inches of snow.  I refuse to consider an ice storm event.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Morning all. Beautiful sunny start to the day here.  Today my day for vaccine, had a ‘friend’ ask me if I was going to call first to see if they ran out of it.  Um no but thanks for the restless night of sleep, witch.
> 
> Charade - glad to her ur mom is having further testing.  Curious, is she normally anemic?  Might be worsening of condition.
> 
> If they find she still has internal bleeding the drs will have the talk and convince her of what needs to be done to help correct the situation.  Does somebody go with her to all dr appointments? Here, they allow a support person now for the elderly. Always a good idea to have a 2nd set of ears for something serious.
> 
> 
> U guys know I love U but, sorry...it’s Hand’s down, the best ride anywhere!!!   Going to guess the lower crowds were a help for scoring a boarding group.  It’s far more miss than hit.
> 
> SW fan or not.  The technology is amazing.  If only F&F designers had done their homework.
> 
> Hmm, I know I’ve seen that oldie. Cannot remember a thing about it tho lol.
> 
> Once again, we appear to be at the apex of when the two systems merge.  Accordingly, it may miss us entirely  or anywhere from a total of 3 - 6 inches of snow.  I refuse to consider an ice storm event.



Good luck today!!! Yes, there`s always someone to try and put the downer on things......hope it goes well.....

lol.....complete non SW fan here (as you know) I do agree though, everyone who has experienced that ride, has said how fabulous it is.......I`m like yeah ok......Yes F&F couldn`t have been much worse if they had used a 5 year old to design it.....might have been better!

I didn`t get around to watching Sunset Boulevard after all......Gloria Swanson and William Holden.....faded starlet wants a comeback......."All right, Mr. DeMille, I'm ready for my close-up"........I will watch it this week coming at some point. 

Have fun.......


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> didn`t get around to watching Sunset Boulevard after all......Gloria Swanson and William Holden.....faded starlet wants a comeback......."All right, Mr. DeMille, I'm ready for my close-up"........I will watch it this week coming at some point.


Thanks Carole. Looking for a shirt with loose sleeves to wear. 

It’s all Coming back to me. Every now & again I find myself looking for A film in which to watch Bette Davis chew up the scenery


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah Keisha, think nothing will it be our outcome, but winter is surely here.  Guess needs to make up to less than an inch falling last winter.  Sigh.  

I like SW, but have a love SW kid.

YAY, Mac still having family fun.  Yeah, groups are hard.  Woot!  More live reporting.  Sounds like great days so far.  Continuing fun wishes.


----------



## Charade67

I didn't sleep very well last night. Can't imagine why.  Still managed to be productive today. Went to the post office and then to get gas for dh's car. Lots of people filling up today. Then we went to Blaze Pizza for lunch. I tried their keto crust and it wasn't bad. I was pleasantly surprised. Next was a quick trip tp the university. I brought B a warmer coat, boots, and a sled.  Went home and called my mom. Thanks everyone for your thoughts and kind words. She is still being stubborn and refusing the colonoscopy. Lastly I tossed dinner into the crock pot and washed the dishes. Now I think I need a nap.



Realfoodfans said:


> What is your favourite low carb meal?


 I don't have a favorite yet. I'm still very new to this. I am just trying out different recipes that look interesting and easy. 



macraven said:


> Spent the day at Hollywood Studios
> Did the Rise of the Resistence and enjoyed it.
> Unique ride!
> 
> Ate at Hollywood Brown Derby
> Interesting place.
> My order was screwed up but was replaced quickly.


 I am looking forward to trying Rise  of the Resistance. We didn't do very well with Smuggler's Run.  Brown Derby is dh's favorite Disney restaurant. He insists we eat there every time we go.



Realfoodfans said:


> Do you think Mom was afraid what the colonoscopy would show?


I think it is a combination of being afraid of the results and not wanting to do that nasty prep. I can't really blame her there. 



schumigirl said:


> I had never seen the movie Sunset Boulevard, so ordered the DVD (yes, we still have dvd`s....we`re old) and it`s just arrived, so might watch that this afternoon....


 I have never seen that movie either. I have heard so much about it that I feel like I should watch it sometime.  Carol Burnett did a great parody of it. 



Lynne G said:


> Two choices, but both include good snow totals. Slushy icy mix around 4 to 6 inches, or snow 6 to 9 inches. Yep, a winter snow ❄ bring nor’easter usually brings lots of snow.


Yuck. Neither choice is great, but I think I would prefer all snow over the slushy, icy mix.  The prediction for us right now is 4 to 8 inches. Should start around 11:00 tonight. 



keishashadow said:


> Curious, is she normally anemic? Might be worsening of condition.


She's not normally anemic, so I can see why the doctor is so concerned with this very low level. 



keishashadow said:


> Does somebody go with her to all dr appointments? Here, they allow a support person now for the elderly. Always a good idea to have a 2nd set of ears for something serious.


 My cousin (once removed, I think) has been going with her. She is a nursing student and understands all the medical stuff better than anyone else in the family.  I told her to feel free to call or text me anytime.

Well, I think we are ready for tonight's potential storm. For now though, I think I will take a nap.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, 6 o’clock news saying 9 inches to a foot now.  Sigh.  Only good thing, warm inside, and we all have good cold winter clothes and snow boots.  Shovels are out next to our door.  Saying snow should be here Sunday evening.  So what did older one say?  We should order pizza around 4pm for an early dinner.  Gotta love him.  

Stay safe Charade, and we can compare pictures once we wake up on Tuesday, since I get to enjoy that snow total on Monday.

Making some chicken parm as choice of older one. Little one just wants pasta and the red sauce. Easy enough. I’ll eat the chicken and pasta.

Woot! A great Saturday night. Screen watching and kids playing with their online friends. And with my after dinner tea, a blanket around me.

Have a merry evening homies.  Stay warm.


----------



## Charade67

9 inches to a foot of snow? Eek!  I suspect you will
Get more than we will.


----------



## keishashadow

Didn’t even feel the vaccine, thank you to my ‘padding’ 


Charade67 said:


> We didn't do very well with Smuggler's Run. Brown Derby is dh's favorite Disney restaurant. He insists we eat there every time we go.


Smugglers run can be a nightmare of a bump fest if u get the wrong pilots.  We’ve skipped it out last few visits for that reason

never have done brown derby. Usually the mr will
At least eat (over priced) filet if nothing else moves him. He took one look at the pics online of it and begged off.   What do like there?  The grapefruit cake intrigues me



Lynne G said:


> Ack, 6 o’clock news saying 9 inches to a foot now. Sigh. Only good thing, warm inside, and we all have good cold winter clothes and snow boots. Shovels are out next to our door. Saying snow should be here Sunday evening. So what did older one say? We should order pizza around 4pm for an early dinner. Gotta love him.


haha he has his priorities in order

We pretreat hard surfaces. If it’s that nice, light fluffy stuff, whip out our leaf blowers & have at it   I call it snow blower light   The mr thot I lost my mind the first time I suggested it. Notice a few neighbors have followed our lead lol

They bumped our total up too, not as bad As your forecast. Saying a much earlier start too, middle of tonight vs tomorrow  now Kicking myself for not pulling off bypass on way home to pick up an online order at target.  Just hope I’ve doesn’t form first


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, l live in that corridor that gets the brunt of the storm when it’s a nor’easter, Keisha.  With the foot total or near it, the City will be a mess.  My township, will have plows out as soon as streets starting to get covered enough.  

Now saying will start earlier in the afternoon. May tell older one, pizza lunch and not early dinner. Will be watching outside. Big box store opens at 9am. Will be there when it opens. Will take a kid to divide and conquer, to out of there fast.

Ah, snow romping will be seen as more than an inch an hour to fall by mid morning Monday.  Me, will watch the neighbor kids have fun in snow.  Doubt either of my kids will be out there.  Though they will be good kids and help shovel and clear off cars when all the snow done.


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Smugglers run can be a nightmare of a bump fest if u get the wrong pilots.


Dh and I were the pilots.  We were awful. It also didn't help that we were only half staffed.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> Dh and I were the pilots.  We were awful. It also didn't help that we were only half staffed.


I’m sure you will get better with practice? 

Going to guess you’re not a gamer.  I rarely play any longer. When anybody asks for my thoughts on the ride, find it easiest to describe ‘being in’ Star Wars Squadron/that sort of video game.


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Going to guess you’re not a gamer.


Nope. Not at all. I think we would have been better off with different pilots, Dh as a gunner, and I have no idea what B and I should have done. I don’t even know what the third position did.

The snow has begun.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Charade67 I totally agree with your Mum on the prep - plus (after 7 colonoscopies) always a part can’t be reached on me.  Hope the scan goes well.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.  Hope a peaceful Sunday for everyone.
Early up with Louie and the most beautiful sunrise - little things.
L is in bed with her mummy and just messaged down - what are we having for breakfast Nanna!  Oatcakes and grilled cheese it will be very shortly when my early movie finishes.  Penguin Bloom with WD actor Andrew Lincoln.
Have promised another Disney Monopoly game when all fed and dressed.  Turning into quite the competition!

Heard from friend in Perth, Australia, and they had one case test positive and immediately into 5 day lockdown - so efficient a move hope they contain it.

Time for that breakfast.


----------



## Lynne G

Aw, yep that walk with Louie when a peaceful morning, is nice Julie. Hehe, always like that when I get that what are we eating questions.  We are still in a lockdown, but other than masks, the places I have been in, seems most are back to not keeping 6 feet away.  And I’ve given looks and moved away quite often now.  Just because a few have gotten the shots, don’t understand.  We still try to limit the time indoors when we have to go out. And while indoor dining and the movie theaters have limits on number of people, both I will not do.   And with this time of year, any outdoor dining is too uncomfortable for me.  Even when I do get the shot, I think my routine of wearing a mask, trying to stay not to be close to people, and keeping hand sanitizer in purse and car will be routine for a long time.

And a very dark and cold start to our morning. And 25F out, lightly snowing. Sigh. But the weather guy did say the little bit of snow now, is not that much, and we will have a dry morning, until the bulk of the storm starts arriving in the early afternoon. Hence, will be out and back before the afternoon. Hoping whatever pizza place the kids want to order from, will be open, and the roads clear and not scary driving when we are ready to pick it up at lunchtime. Many of our pizza places don’t open until later in the day.

But yay!

 

Yep, and I’m sure Schumi will drink to that tomorrow.

Lastly, hope the snow is done falling for Charade, Mac still having family in the park fun, and hope Julie’s grandkids are having fun and ready for some lunch.

Yep, and tea for me, with that ever quiet home.  Off to make some pancakes.  Yeah, neither kid is up, but pancakes are easy to reheat.  

Its a Sunday homies.  A sweet and happy one to all the homies.  Good Morning and Good Afternoon.  ️


----------



## Charade67

Woke up way too early today. I’m trying to decide if I should start doing something productive or try going back to sleep. Plans for today are doing some laundry and start organizing the documents I need for income tax purposes.

Real - Unfortunately I have already had experience with colonoscopies.Because of my mom’s history I started getting them earlier than most people. I think I am due for another in December. I think it will be my fourth.

Lynne - Snow is still falling here. Here is a pic I took from my living room window this morning.


----------



## keishashadow

Just a light dusting So far heredowngraded forecast to 2-4 inches accumulation by the end of the day. I’m almost tempted to hit up the grocery store

if anyone says they enjoy the colonoscopy prep, they seriously need their head examined. Still, it’s the best tool in our arsenal to catch it early.

Two of my school classmates were stricken very early, both their 30’s. lovely women who, once symptoms manifested, were too far gone for effective treatment Turns out both had it run in their families. Glad to see testing now routinely offered as an option to younger patients with risk factors.

a good Sunday to all!  bacon for breakfast, a cake & a pot roast for dinner today.


----------



## Realfoodfans




----------



## Charade67

The snow has stopped. I might go out later and measure.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Aw, yep that walk with Louie when a peaceful morning, is nice Julie. Hehe, always like that when I get that what are we eating questions.  We are still in a lockdown, but other than masks, the places I have been in, seems most are back to not keeping 6 feet away.  And I’ve given looks and moved away quite often now.  Just because a few have gotten the shots, don’t understand.  We still try to limit the time indoors when we have to go out. And while indoor dining and the movie theaters have limits on number of people, both I will not do.   And with this time of year, any outdoor dining is too uncomfortable for me.  Even when I do get the shot, I think my routine of wearing a mask, trying to stay not to be close to people, and keeping hand sanitizer in purse and car will be routine for a long time.
> 
> And a very dark and cold start to our morning. And 25F out, lightly snowing. Sigh. But the weather guy did say the little bit of snow now, is not that much, and we will have a dry morning, until the bulk of the storm starts arriving in the early afternoon. Hence, will be out and back before the afternoon. Hoping whatever pizza place the kids want to order from, will be open, and the roads clear and not scary driving when we are ready to pick it up at lunchtime. Many of our pizza places don’t open until later in the day.
> 
> But yay!
> 
> View attachment 553322
> 
> Yep, and I’m sure Schumi will drink to that tomorrow.
> 
> Lastly, hope the snow is done falling for Charade, Mac still having family in the park fun, and hope Julie’s grandkids are having fun and ready for some lunch.
> 
> Yep, and tea for me, with that ever quiet home.  Off to make some pancakes.  Yeah, neither kid is up, but pancakes are easy to reheat.
> 
> Its a Sunday homies.  A sweet and happy one to all the homies.  Good Morning and Good Afternoon.



We went to a different farm store this morning and despite notices everywhere, there are still folks that pay no heed. A quick sharp remark usually moves them away. And two people were asked to put their masks on properly.......it never ceases to amaze me why some think rules don`t apply to them. 

Looks like you are getting some very cold weather your way....wrap up warm if you go out a walk as usual.....

Pancakes?? Nice......





Charade67 said:


> Woke up way too early today. I’m trying to decide if I should start doing something productive or try going back to sleep. Plans for today are doing some laundry and start organizing the documents I need for income tax purposes.
> 
> Real - Unfortunately I have already had experience with colonoscopies.Because of my mom’s history I started getting them earlier than most people. I think I am due for another in December. I think it will be my fourth.
> 
> Lynne - Snow is still falling here. Here is a pic I took from my living room window this morning.
> View attachment 553329



I think we could make up quite the club of colonoscopy folks on here......I know more that have had them than haven`t. They are so common now for many. 

Lovely picture though......looks cold though 





keishashadow said:


> View attachment 553334
> 
> 
> Just a light dusting So far heredowngraded forecast to 2-4 inches accumulation by the end of the day. I’m almost tempted to hit up the grocery store
> 
> if anyone says they enjoy the colonoscopy prep, they seriously need their head examined. Still, it’s the best tool in our arsenal to catch it early.
> 
> Two of my school classmates were stricken very early, both their 30’s. lovely women who, once symptoms manifested, were too far gone for effective treatment Turns out both had it run in their families. Glad to see testing now routinely offered as an option to younger patients with risk factors.
> 
> a good Sunday to all!  bacon for breakfast, a cake & a pot roast for dinner today.



Love the meme! 

Yes, it`s  a scary one if not found early. Too many sad stories out there. My grandma died in the early 70`s from bowel/ovarian cancer. No testing then and sadly found far too late. We are lucky today there are so many that do find it in time. 

Hope the grocery store is not so busy if you do make it.......and yes, glad the padding comes in useful now and again......lol.......

Food sounds good as usual.......






Realfoodfans said:


> View attachment 553336




Awww...so cute!

We have the New York City Monopoly......haven`t played that one in a long time.....




Busy day today.......

Have a chicken roasting away in the Aga.......doing some parmentier potatoes and usual selection of veg.....it`s been a cold and sunny day today, only popped out for a quick visit to a farm store. 

Spent some of the day researching a sewing machine as a joint gift from several of us for a friends 50th Birthday at the end of February. Bernina is the one she has and according to her husband who has been trying to quiz her with some subtlety, she wants a replacement of a similar one. So, muggins here was volunteered to find one suitable......I know nothing of sewing machines so have purloined a few ideas from other friends of the best one they do.

It is starting to get a little lighter in the the evenings now.....this time a few weks ago it was already getting dark. Always a good sign spring is indeed on the way as Lynne mentioned......will look forward to that. 

Hope everyone is good and enjoying a lovely and relaxing Sunday.......


----------



## macraven

Have not read the thread but will later

it’s magic kingdom day!
Having hot dogs and brats for the group now before we hit BOG for a dinner at 4:00 today

I accidentally erase
Last nights headlines was and will do it later tonight 
Ate at beirgartens last night 

not worth it at the price of $378 plus tip
But that’s another story for later

nice weather in the 70’s right now

hugs it all the homies that stop by and read along

if you are a newbie, we would ❤ for you to stick around and chat with us!

I ❤ .... adding into our family here


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Have not read the thread but will later
> 
> it’s magic kingdom day!
> Having hot dogs and brats for the group now before we hit BOG for a dinner at 4:00 today
> 
> I accidentally erase
> Last nights headlines was and will do it later tonight
> Ate at beirgartens last night
> 
> not worth it at the price of $378 plus tip
> But that’s another story for later
> 
> nice weather in the 70’s right now
> 
> hugs it all the homies that stop by and read along
> 
> if you are a newbie, we would ❤ for you to stick around and chat with us!
> 
> I ❤ .... adding into our family here



Weather sounds lovely today mac.......enjoy the rest of your day....I never did go to Biergarten when we used to go to Disney......

And yes, would love some newbie posters........ 

And.....gotcha


----------



## Charade67

Front yard - about 4 inches. 


Deck- about 6 inches. 


Caspian is not impressed.


----------



## Lynne G

We have snow falling.  Older one did shop with me.  Let’s just say, we are very well stocked now, including a huge package of wipes that I haven’t seen since before the last Spring lockdown.

Made a large brisket last night, so what was left over was reheated and tossed over mac and cheese, and lunch eaten. Little one added pickle slices with hers.

We most likely won’t do pizza, as cars are now stacked in the driveway, trash cans on the curb, windshield wipers put up so they don’t stick to the windshield. Little one made coffee, so may switch to a cup of that this afternoon.

And a hehe, my SIL posted that her family would be thrilled to have snow to play in. Yeah, I bet that joy is  driven by their kid, my 6, soon to be 7 year old, niece.

My kids? Older one finished up his homework and both are enjoying whatever they are playing with their online friends, or talking on phone too.

Ooh, noon weather news says the line between 8 to 12 inches and plus 12 inches is so close to where we live.  I am hoping we are on the lower side of those totals.  Storm warnings posted until Tuesday afternoon.  DH said no way will he try coming home  tonight or tomorrow morning, so I guess his mom will enjoy his company a couple more days.  He will clear her driveway when the snow stops. Then I guess it will be mostly us three to clear around our home.  No matter.  Shovels, gloves, hats and boots by the front door.  Winter coats in the front closet.  And a hehe, older one does not like wearing pants.  So got him thermal pants to wear under his shorts.  He said, they are fluffy fleecy inside. Good, that should keep his legs warm.  I will say, when we shopping earlier this morning, he was not the only guy in shorts.  Mind you, it was 25F out.  Car reminds me may be icy out.  Yeah, thankfully not when we were out.

This afternoon we are at that balmy 27F, with the high, soon to be, 28F.  Yep, cold to me, Schumi.  Your home must be smelling good with the chicken in the oven.  Hope your dinner was delicious.

Charade, I may very well get more snow than you. Even so, you did get snowed on. Hehe, cat does not look happy.

Yay Mac, enjoying MK fun today. Enjoy BOG later today. Yeah, nothing food wise is cheap in the parks. So enjoy reading your live reports.

Cute picture Julie.  We have several versions of monopoly, but not that one.  We have not played board games in some time.  With this inside time, maybe someone will bring one out.

Ah yes, let it snow.  Miss Elsa is working overtime.  LoL


----------



## J'aime Paris

macraven said:


> Have not read the thread but will later
> 
> it’s magic kingdom day!
> Having hot dogs and brats for the group now before we hit BOG for a dinner at 4:00 today
> 
> I accidentally erase
> Last nights headlines was and will do it later tonight
> Ate at beirgartens last night
> 
> not worth it at the price of $378 plus tip
> But that’s another story for later
> 
> nice weather in the 70’s right now
> 
> hugs it all the homies that stop by and read along
> 
> if you are a newbie, we would ❤ for you to stick around and chat with us!
> 
> I ❤ .... adding into our family here


I guess I'm kinda a newbie on this board.  I lurk from time to time.  Kinda fell here from reading Caroles Trip Reports.  
And I know you used to live not far from WI, Mac!
Glad you are having a fantastic time with your family  

And in the spirit of weather...here's mine, lol!!  DH didn't get the last of the patio furniture put away in time...so here it sits until spring!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> not worth it at the price of $378 plus tip
> But that’s another story for later


 I feel your pain.  The TS dining prices at WDW are inordinately excessive for the quality.

My understanding they are pre-plating what few buffets are open, makes sense but, if you only enjoy a few things on the menu

OT thinking a hard no but, does anyone know if there are currently any character meals up & running onsite at Universal?


----------



## macraven

The six things on beirgarden  offerings only two thingwe all ate
Pretzel rolls
Lol

I will be at universal on Tuesday
Will
Check them for answering your question 
others ate the food and said ick but they were hungry
I waited for the desserts


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> We have snow falling.  Older one did shop with me.  Let’s just say, we are very well stocked now, including a huge package of wipes that I haven’t seen since before the last Spring lockdown.
> 
> Made a large brisket last night, so what was left over was reheated and tossed over mac and cheese, and lunch eaten. Little one added pickle slices with hers.
> 
> We most likely won’t do pizza, as cars are now stacked in the driveway, trash cans on the curb, windshield wipers put up so they don’t stick to the windshield. Little one made coffee, so may switch to a cup of that this afternoon.
> 
> And a hehe, my SIL posted that her family would be thrilled to have snow to play in. Yeah, I bet that joy is  driven by their kid, my 6, soon to be 7 year old, niece.
> 
> My kids? Older one finished up his homework and both are enjoying whatever they are playing with their online friends, or talking on phone too.
> 
> Ooh, noon weather news says the line between 8 to 12 inches and plus 12 inches is so close to where we live.  I am hoping we are on the lower side of those totals.  Storm warnings posted until Tuesday afternoon.  DH said no way will he try coming home  tonight or tomorrow morning, so I guess his mom will enjoy his company a couple more days.  He will clear her driveway when the snow stops. Then I guess it will be mostly us three to clear around our home.  No matter.  Shovels, gloves, hats and boots by the front door.  Winter coats in the front closet.  And a hehe, older one does not like wearing pants.  So got him thermal pants to wear under his shorts.  He said, they are fluffy fleecy inside. Good, that should keep his legs warm.  I will say, when we shopping earlier this morning, he was not the only guy in shorts.  Mind you, it was 25F out.  Car reminds me may be icy out.  Yeah, thankfully not when we were out.
> 
> This afternoon we are at that balmy 27F, with the high, soon to be, 28F.  Yep, cold to me, Schumi.  Your home must be smelling good with the chicken in the oven.  Hope your dinner was delicious.
> 
> Charade, I may very well get more snow than you. Even so, you did get snowed on. Hehe, cat does not look happy.
> 
> Yay Mac, enjoying MK fun today. Enjoy BOG later today. Yeah, nothing food wise is cheap in the parks. So enjoy reading your live reports.
> 
> Cute picture Julie.  We have several versions of monopoly, but not that one.  We have not played board games in some time.  With this inside time, maybe someone will bring one out.
> 
> Ah yes, let it snow.  Miss Elsa is working overtime.  LoL




Dinner sounds good Lynne....I love brisket with mac n cheese.....or any kind of beef really....

Goh, it must be so cold there, that is low temps. Yes, glad you don`t have to drive anywhere anytime soon.

Yep, house did smell lovely with the chicken........have a good Sunday night......





J'aime Paris said:


> I guess I'm kinda a newbie on this board.  I lurk from time to time.  Kinda fell here from reading Caroles Trip Reports.
> And I know you used to live not far from WI, Mac!
> Glad you are having a fantastic time with your family
> 
> And in the spirit of weather...here's mine, lol!!  DH didn't get the last of the patio furniture put away in time...so here it sits until spring!
> View attachment 553390



Love the picture Lori, now I know that is cold where you are   

I don`t think of you as a newbie as you`ve become another such good friend to Tom and I over the last couple of years........but it`s always nice to see you post on here too......






keishashadow said:


> I feel your pain.  The TS dining prices at WDW are inordinately excessive for the quality.
> 
> My understanding they are pre-plating what few buffets are open, makes sense but, if you only enjoy a few things on the menu
> 
> OT thinking a hard no but, does anyone know if there are currently any character meals up & running onsite at Universal?




Yes, I`d heard they were going along the cafeteria style with food options in regards to buffet places. Makes sense for sure, but if you only like smoked salmon.....then fill er up 

Haven`t heard or asked about the meals Janet, haven`t seen anyone comment on them taking place at all. 



Dinner over and watching a Scottish movie from 1985 called Restless Natives......I forgot how funny it was....time for tea.......


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Love the picture Lori, now I know that is cold where you are
> 
> I don`t think of you as a newbie as you`ve become another such good friend to Tom and I over the last couple of years........but it`s always nice to see you post on here too......


I hope you and Tom will be able to make it to Florida in 2021!!  It's always been so nice to see you both
I'll book a ticket to meet up again if you're able to travel.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good evening all.  So good to hear a little of Mac’s trip.

Agree about the board games Carole and Lynne - everything on line or screen now but one benefit of lockdown is we got out all the old games (this Disney Monopoly was Em’s there is a newer Villains version now) and spend some great time playing.  Bought J a newer version couple of years ago with cards and card machine instead of cash but no - we all prefer the old style.  The other favourites are Cluedo and UNO Switch.

Roast chicken Sunday dinner enjoyed and GC bath/shower and upstairs and we are cosy in our living room catching up on some tv.

Lovely snow pictures - think the current snow across Wales will miss us overnight.  The lady who bred Louie lives in the mountains near Snowdonia and puts great video on of the dogs in all weathers.

Hope all have enjoyed a peaceful day.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I hope you and Tom will be able to make it to Florida in 2021!!  It's always been so nice to see you both
> I'll book a ticket to meet up again if you're able to travel.



Oh you are definitely on our meet up list for sure! If not this year, there`s always next year...... 





Realfoodfans said:


> Good evening all.  So good to hear a little of Mac’s trip.
> 
> Agree about the board games Carole and Lynne - everything on line or screen now but one benefit of lockdown is we got out all the old games (this Disney Monopoly was Em’s there is a newer Villains version now) and spend some great time playing.  Bought J a newer version couple of years ago with cards and card machine instead of cash but no - we all prefer the old style.  The other favourites are Cluedo and UNO Switch.
> 
> Roast chicken Sunday dinner enjoyed and GC bath/shower and upstairs and we are cosy in our living room catching up on some tv.
> 
> Lovely snow pictures - think the current snow across Wales will miss us overnight.  The lady who bred Louie lives in the mountains near Snowdonia and puts great video on of the dogs in all weathers.
> 
> Hope all have enjoyed a peaceful day.



We were always a family who played board games a lot when Kyle was child right up to him growing up and we never really lost that. Just changed to ones like Trivial Pursuit and such......the four of us played that a few weekends ago.

All the games are still up in the attic or in cupboards around the house. I have no idea what happened to the original Monopoly, but it should be around somewhere. We do have a version with the machine too.....I liked it, but the other 3 said they prefer the cash ones.

Kyle did teach me how to play Texas Hold Em......I like that too!! But, I agree, it is lovely to spend time as a family not watching tv or on devices.





Another week ahead......I almost forgot the exciting appointment we have on Wednesday.....we have our dental appointments finally. They`ve been pushed back since last July and hopefully we won`t get a txt again to say they`ve been postponed again. Understandable of course if they do. 

And send a good wish for our lovely Captain Sir Tom Moore who raised so much money for the National Health Service........poor man is in hospital with Covid and pneumonia......

Freezing here tonight outside. We have 34F but feels like 28F with a chance of a small snow flurry. 

Still trying to find my way round the world of Bernina sewing machines......haven`t a scooby about them! Think I need to call on an expert. 

Have a wonderful Sunday night......


----------



## Charade67

A mostly lazy day today. I did get some laundry done though. I am a part of a university parent group on Facebook and people are posting pictures and videos of their students (mostly southerners) playing in the snow today. The president of the University invited the students to join him in a snowball fight. 



keishashadow said:


> if anyone says they enjoy the colonoscopy prep, they seriously need their head examined. Still, it’s the best tool in our arsenal to catch it early.


 I have a theory I've mentioned before, but I think is worth repeating. The part in Harry Potter when Dumbledore goes to retrieve the locket and tells Harry to make him drink all the liquid in the basin no matter how much he protests - I think the basin was full of colonoscopy prep. 



schumigirl said:


> We have the New York City Monopoly....


 I have a Doctor Who version.



macraven said:


> nice weather in the 70’s right now


 Sounds wonderful. Hope you are having a great time. 



Lynne G said:


> Ooh, noon weather news says the line between 8 to 12 inches and plus 12 inches is so close to where we live.





Lynne G said:


> Charade, I may very well get more snow than you. Even so, you did get snowed on. Hehe, cat does not look happy.


Sounds like you are going to get quite a bit more than I did. We are expecting a "wintry mix" tonight and tomorrow. 



schumigirl said:


> And send a good wish for our lovely Captain Sir Tom Moore who raised so much money for the National Health Service........poor man is in hospital with Covid and pneumonia...


 I just read about that on Facebook a little while ago. Prayers for him. I hope he improves quickly. 

It's only 5:00, but I am already thinking about supper. Tonight will be Cincinnati style chili. I'm also thinking about hot chocolate later on.


----------



## Lynne G

Well thought the roads were not too bad, so pizza and wings. Very delicious.  But we made sure it was before dark.  So early dinner.  Fine with me.  Some leftover pizza, but will be fine in the oven for a few minutes or cold.  

And so, still snowing, and quiet house will all relaxing. Nothing like a Sunday night. Trash was out out, but there may not be pick up, though they are saying will be a rainy mix in the morning. So hopefully it will be picked up. And both universities and work is closed, but virtual online is expected to be like usual. So classes and work routine starting tomorrow.


----------



## keishashadow

So, jr’s PCR is good but it shows antibodies...he’s had covid already???  

Was quite sick right after xmas 2019 was Told a virus. Yes, many of the same symptoms as covid.  I wonder hmm


----------



## Lynne G

Could be, though could have been any kind of nasty or flu virus.  Hopefully your DS is feeling better, Keisha.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

keishashadow said:


> So, jr’s PCR is good but it shows antibodies...he’s had covid already???
> 
> Was quite sick right after xmas 2019 was Told a virus. Yes, many of the same symptoms as covid.  I wonder hmm



I was told having antibodies in a pcr test means a person has Covid showing up but not enough for a positive, may want to retest.

I was also told doing the plasma donation having had Covid was that the antibodies in the blood test typically have been showing up, up to 5-7 months after infection.

Edit: I still don’t think experts know everything about this illness, but speaking from experience of having it, I was told I was in the moderate category of symptoms and comparing it to even the worst flu symptoms I’ve ever had, I would multiply that times 100 and that’s about how bad it felt during the worst of it..........


----------



## macraven

Behind in sharing how my days have been but will say that BOG was really nice today

another big item ticket as walked out the door $485 poorer

we got back to the hotel around 10 tonight
Trying to read and ketchup on how you all are 
Doing

can’t but will see how families can drop $$$ on some of Disney sit down places

Lines have been long waits for some rides
Magic kingdom had waits of 60 minutes today for the A list rides
We were among them in trying to entertain a 5 year old 

we did many of the rides and had loads of fun
Entertaining a five year old had us on edge as he was not going to leave the section until he did rides

I felt like having a temper tantrum with him
Lol

today we are back to the mgm park
Wish us luck!!

littles don’t have patience .....
Us big kids have anxiety in getting the golden ticket for some the Star Wars rides ...I’m have fit if we strike out for Star Wars !

Just checked weather predictions for Sunday through next Friday
Does not look pretty 
Cold as in it might be in the 50’s with rain
Could turn out starting today of me having a temper melt down today thru the time I will be here and switch over to UO

it’s after 2:00 am
Wish me luck I see Mickey in about 6 hours from
now
Raining now !


----------



## macraven

Schumi...... start the bacon now !

it will be a great time for me to function having that bacon

and congrats for your month of alcohol
is now over 

did you sit up to midnight to start February right?


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> A mostly lazy day today. I did get some laundry done though. I am a part of a university parent group on Facebook and people are posting pictures and videos of their students (mostly southerners) playing in the snow today. The president of the University invited the students to join him in a snowball fight.
> 
> I have a theory I've mentioned before, but I think is worth repeating. The part in Harry Potter when Dumbledore goes to retrieve the locket and tells Harry to make him drink all the liquid in the basin no matter how much he protests - I think the basin was full of colonoscopy prep.
> 
> I have a Doctor Who version.
> 
> Sounds wonderful. Hope you are having a great time.
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are going to get quite a bit more than I did. We are expecting a "wintry mix" tonight and tomorrow.
> 
> I just read about that on Facebook a little while ago. Prayers for him. I hope he improves quickly.
> 
> It's only 5:00, but I am already thinking about supper. Tonight will be Cincinnati style chili. I'm also thinking about hot chocolate later on.




lol...my guys would love a Dr Who version or SW one........

Tom and I had hot chocolate again last night, and again, slept even better than I usually do.

Hope you get good news on your mum today Charade, i`m sure you must be incredibly worried about what`s happening. 





Lynne G said:


> Well thought the roads were not too bad, so pizza and wings. Very delicious.  But we made sure it was before dark.  So early dinner.  Fine with me.  Some leftover pizza, but will be fine in the oven for a few minutes or cold.
> 
> And so, still snowing, and quiet house will all relaxing. Nothing like a Sunday night. Trash was out out, but there may not be pick up, though they are saying will be a rainy mix in the morning. So hopefully it will be picked up. And both universities and work is closed, but virtual online is expected to be like usual. So classes and work routine starting tomorrow.



Pizza and wings sound good Lynne. And at least no one in your household has to go anywhere next few days with the weather. 





keishashadow said:


> So, jr’s PCR is good but it shows antibodies...he’s had covid already???
> 
> Was quite sick right after xmas 2019 was Told a virus. Yes, many of the same symptoms as covid.  I wonder hmm



I remember. Glad he`s doing better though 



Morning mac.......just you pop in there.......we crossed emails at the same minute....what`s the chances of that! 

Bacon on offer anytime here.......you know that for sure.......lol.....no didn`t quite sit up although we told Kyle we were.....haha....he shook his head! Think Tom is for a beer tonight, I`ll probably wait till the weekend....but , yes, it was easy.....and I know some of my friends read these posts in real life......and some gave up...they know who they are.......And one gave up on the 6th Jan......hope they still shimmy up the money for the charity......(they will) 

Oh bless him.....they do know what they want at times.....glad you enjoyed BOG......and enjoy mgm today.....yes, i still call it that too as that`s what it was called last time we went.......lol......sleep well and enjoy today!





Woke up to a real feel of -3 for us, but will warm up later in the day with some more rain forecast this week ahead.....last thing we need, but better than snow and ice. 

Had a glitch with my email last night  then weirdly I could use the ipads but not the laptop for email.....seems to have rectified itself now. Technology is wonderful when it works. I`m lost without my emails.......

Going to attempt to make a chicken and bacon pie today....and having a bash at my own pastry. I usually do usually buy ready made, but I have the time. So that`ll be dinner if it turns out ok.....if not, fish and chip shop is open......

Made a simple white bread last night, so breakfast is toast and marmalade this morning for me.....no one else likes marmalade so farmer`s home made produce is all mine! Lovely.......






















(not really)














Have a wonderful Monday and Happy February 




​


----------



## schumigirl

And we have a wedding anniversary today on the San thread......

Lynne, hope you and your husband have a lovely day..different, but still lovely...


----------



## Realfoodfans

Happy Anniversary Lynne and your DH.  Hope you have a lovely day whatever is available.

Beautiful morning here. Need just bread and milk as grocery click and collect tomorrow so will pop into local shop on way back from a Louie walk.

Some tasks completed and now we are having another coffee while L does her one and only daily zoom for 15 minutes with teacher.

Glad BOG was a good meal for that cost Mac.  We have eaten a few times - only one bad - always on free dining package which will be no more!

Yes sad to hear about Sir Tom though we were horrified to see they had recently flown to Barbados for a few weeks holiday.  Not something even healthy and younger people are doing. Wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lynne G

Thank you Schumi and Julie.  Was a very cold day when we were married.  We will celebrate later, when he gets home from his mom’s.  Plus, with the storm, yep, may not go out for a day or two. As we did grocery shop yesterday, we are happily stocked, with some left over pizza too.  Wings were some of the best we’ve had.  They were gone fast.  We were thinking the bar we order them from was not so busy, so they had more time to cook with less speed, making better food.  

Ah, a wake up several times in the wee hours to hear sleet pelting the window.  Overnight traffic sounded like wet streets.  5 am weather news said 3.5 inches of snow fell, and when the switch from that freezing sleet will change to snow, with that inch or more an hour falling of snow happens, at least that much more snow will fall.  Sigh.  Will see piles of snow as all digs out.  And since they are predicting a rainy 50F degree Friday, such the amount of wet will be, as snow will certainly melt.  

Hope your pastry making went well Schumi and pie for dinner.  But don’t blame ya, as fish and chips sounds just as nice.  But always have me with mention of bacon.  Hope some tea was drank today, as well as a lovely glass or two of wine, or whatever drink you are in the mood for today.  

Julie, good to have grocery ordered, and enjoyed a walk with Louie in your nicer sounding day.  Hope L’s short class was fun for her, and hope lunch is tasty.  Nice coffee was drank as L screen viewing happened. Hope Louie is snuggled next to you.

 Mac, yeah pricing is scary numbers when more than a few dining.  Glad to hear BOG was good.  Have not been there for dinner, only when it was a QS lunch.  Good luck at the SW park today.  Long days for you.  Take care, and have a fabulous time.

And so, with all food bought, will toast a bagel and put some cream cheese and jelly on it. And, of course tea was already made. So time for tea and breakfast.

It’s a Monday homies, and a new month. Woot! Means the month with Christmas will be here in 10 months from now. Hehe.



And more dogs.  Decided to work on a puzzle this weekend:


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Yes sad to hear about Sir Tom though we were horrified to see they had recently flown to Barbados for a few weeks holiday.  Not something even healthy and younger people are doing. Wish him a speedy recovery.



The media is full of images of young folks going off on trips to Dubai and similar places then trying to pretend they didn`t. So called influencers. All of these places up until recently were allowed as places to go, you can still legally travel to Barbados and flights are busy by all accounts.  So yes, folks are still travelling, young and old. I think they went before Christmas and his family are saying he didn`t catch it on that trip.....I have no clue but hope the old soul pulls through.

Beautiful day this side of the country too.....sun is shining but very cold. How are your granchildren with the online learning? So many differing reports from people.






Lynne G said:


> Thank you Schumi and Julie.  Was a very cold day when we were married.  We will celebrate later, when he gets home from his mom’s.  Plus, with the storm, yep, may not go out for a day or two. As we did grocery shop yesterday, we are happily stocked, with some left over pizza too.  Wings were some of the best we’ve had.  They were gone fast.  We were thinking the bar we order them from was not so busy, so they had more time to cook with less speed, making better food.
> 
> Ah, a wake up several times in the wee hours to hear sleet pelting the window.  Overnight traffic sounded like wet streets.  5 am weather news said 3.5 inches of snow fell, and when the switch from that freezing sleet will change to snow, with that inch or more an hour falling of snow happens, at least that much more snow will fall.  Sigh.  Will see piles of snow as all digs out.  And since they are predicting a rainy 50F degree Friday, such the amount of wet will be, as snow will certainly melt.
> 
> Hope your pastry making went well Schumi and pie for dinner.  But don’t blame ya, as fish and chips sounds just as nice.  But always have me with mention of bacon.  Hope some tea was drank today, as well as a lovely glass or two of wine, or whatever drink you are in the mood for today.
> 
> Julie, good to have grocery ordered, and enjoyed a walk with Louie in your nicer sounding day.  Hope L’s short class was fun for her, and hope lunch is tasty.  Nice coffee was drank as L screen viewing happened. Hope Louie is snuggled next to you.
> 
> Mac, yeah pricing is scary numbers when more than a few dining.  Glad to hear BOG was good.  Have not been there for dinner, only when it was a QS lunch.  Good luck at the SW park today.  Long days for you.  Take care, and have a fabulous time.
> 
> And so, with all food bought, will toast a bagel and put some cream cheese and jelly on it. And, of course tea was already made. So time for tea and breakfast.
> 
> It’s a Monday homies, and a new month. Woot! Means the month with Christmas will be here in 10 months from now. Hehe.
> 
> View attachment 553520
> 
> And more dogs.  Decided to work on a puzzle this weekend:
> View attachment 553521



I can imagine it being cold when you got married.....my mum and dad got married on the 10th and it was a blizzard that day! We were lucky...it rained every Saturday for 8 weeks leading up to our wedding.....we had a gorgeous day thankfully. Next day it poured again......our Minister said the sun shines on the best people....

Have a good day with plenty of tea......yes, I`ll keep the wine till the weekend I think....and nice puzzle.



Can`t seem to find a toaster oven like the ones you have in America. They all seem to be mini ovens which I don`t really need. Might just buy a grill type thing again as it really is just for grilled sandwiches. 

And success with the sewing machine......enlisted another friends help and we ordered her one I hope she`ll be happy with. I don`t sew anything, so couldn`t tell a good one from a bad one, but other friend said she`ll love this one. 

Will make pastry later for the pie, have made the filling and it looks good.....the other two don`t fancy it, so just Tom and I now. It`s not going to be large anyway.

So, hope everyone`s Monday is motoring on nicely....will take up Lynne`s suggestion of a nice cup of tea.......


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I'm trying to decide if I want to go to work today. We didn't shovel our driveway yesterday, so It is probably a sheet of ice today.  I think I will wait a couple of hours and then see how it is. 



Lynne G said:


> And both universities and work is closed, but virtual online is expected to be like usual. So classes and work routine starting tomorrow.


 Same for B and dh's school. Technically closed today, but classes will be conducted online. B only has 2 classes today. I don't know how many dh has. 



keishashadow said:


> So, jr’s PCR is good but it shows antibodies...he’s had covid already???
> 
> Was quite sick right after xmas 2019 was Told a virus. Yes, many of the same symptoms as covid.  I wonder hmm


 I don't really understand any of this, I just hope he is feeling better. 



macraven said:


> Behind in sharing how my days have been but will say that BOG was really nice today


 Good to hear. It is on our list of places to eat when we go in May.



schumigirl said:


> lol...my guys would love a Dr Who version or SW one........
> 
> Tom and I had hot chocolate again last night, and again, slept even better than I usually do.
> 
> Hope you get good news on your mum today Charade, i`m sure you must be incredibly worried about what`s happening.


I had forgotten that I had the Monopoly game. We haven't played in a very long time. 
I forgot to buy cocoa when I was at the grocery, so no hot chocolate for me.

Mom has her scan today. Hopefully we will have results by the end of the week. 



Lynne G said:


> Decided to work on a puzzle this weekend:


Very cute.  I have run out of puzzles. I asked for some for Christmas, but no one got me any. 

Happy anniversary to you and the Mr. 


I am exactly 8 months away from my first solo Universal trip. I think I have done all of the planning I can do for now. So now I wait.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I'm trying to decide if I want to go to work today. We didn't shovel our driveway yesterday, so It is probably a sheet of ice today.  I think I will wait a couple of hours and then see how it is.
> 
> Same for B and dh's school. Technically closed today, but classes will be conducted online. B only has 2 classes today. I don't know how many dh has.
> 
> I don't really understand any of this, I just hope he is feeling better.
> 
> Good to hear. It is on our list of places to eat when we go in May.
> 
> I had forgotten that I had the Monopoly game. We haven't played in a very long time.
> I forgot to buy cocoa when I was at the grocery, so no hot chocolate for me.
> 
> Mom has her scan today. Hopefully we will have results by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> Very cute.  I have run out of puzzles. I asked for some for Christmas, but no one got me any.
> 
> Happy anniversary to you and the Mr.
> 
> 
> I am exactly 8 months away from my first solo Universal trip. I think I have done all of the planning I can do for now. So now I wait.



8 months exactly.......woohooo......it`s always good having a countdown......oh yes, you need to top up the hot chocolate......

Continued good wishes for your mum and good results for her.


----------



## Charade67

Somebody shoveled our driveway. I wish I knew who to thank.


----------



## J'aime Paris

macraven said:


> Behind in sharing how my days have been but will say that BOG was really nice today
> 
> another big item ticket as walked out the door $485 poorer
> 
> we got back to the hotel around 10 tonight
> Trying to read and ketchup on how you all are
> Doing
> 
> can’t but will see how families can drop $$$ on some of Disney sit down places
> 
> Lines have been long waits for some rides
> Magic kingdom had waits of 60 minutes today for the A list rides
> We were among them in trying to entertain a 5 year old
> 
> we did many of the rides and had loads of fun
> Entertaining a five year old had us on edge as he was not going to leave the section until he did rides
> 
> I felt like having a temper tantrum with him
> Lol
> 
> today we are back to the mgm park
> Wish us luck!!
> 
> littles don’t have patience .....
> Us big kids have anxiety in getting the golden ticket for some the Star Wars rides ...I’m have fit if we strike out for Star Wars !
> 
> Just checked weather predictions for Sunday through next Friday
> Does not look pretty
> Cold as in it might be in the 50’s with rain
> Could turn out starting today of me having a temper melt down today thru the time I will be here and switch over to UO
> 
> it’s after 2:00 am
> Wish me luck I see Mickey in about 6 hours from
> now
> Raining now !


Hope you get the golden ticket for the Star Wars rides!
Enjoy hearing about your vacation, hope you continue to have a great time!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@schumigirl J is still going to school due to his additional needs.  He’s coping well with it as mostly on line with his TA nearby but extra tiring for him - one of his friends staying at home now as all too much and another leaves early every day as  he’s worn out.
L is home learning but being just 7 is really missing the interaction with friends and her school have been criticised for no online lessons.  She has a 15/20 minute assembly every morning then sheets and sheets of work.  Em is brilliant (being a TA herself) at finding interesting interpretations of the work but it’s a struggle keeping L on track with all her toys and games around.  Something that is common in infants at home apparently.  
Looks like our only brighter day today so as Kev  was gardening she’s had an hour outside on the trampoline and swing and went with Em to feed the ducks.  Working hard again at the moment!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Somebody shoveled our driveway. I wish I knew who to thank.



How lovely......what a nice thing to do.......

Neighbour I guess........


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Thank you Schumi and Julie.  Was a very cold day when we were married.  We will celebrate later, when he gets home from his mom’s.  Plus, with the storm, yep, may not go out for a day or two. As we did grocery shop yesterday, we are happily stocked, with some left over pizza too.  Wings were some of the best we’ve had.  They were gone fast.  We were thinking the bar we order them from was not so busy, so they had more time to cook with less speed, making better food.
> 
> Ah, a wake up several times in the wee hours to hear sleet pelting the window.  Overnight traffic sounded like wet streets.  5 am weather news said 3.5 inches of snow fell, and when the switch from that freezing sleet will change to snow, with that inch or more an hour falling of snow happens, at least that much more snow will fall.  Sigh.  Will see piles of snow as all digs out.  And since they are predicting a rainy 50F degree Friday, such the amount of wet will be, as snow will certainly melt.
> 
> Hope your pastry making went well Schumi and pie for dinner.  But don’t blame ya, as fish and chips sounds just as nice.  But always have me with mention of bacon.  Hope some tea was drank today, as well as a lovely glass or two of wine, or whatever drink you are in the mood for today.
> 
> Julie, good to have grocery ordered, and enjoyed a walk with Louie in your nicer sounding day.  Hope L’s short class was fun for her, and hope lunch is tasty.  Nice coffee was drank as L screen viewing happened. Hope Louie is snuggled next to you.
> 
> Mac, yeah pricing is scary numbers when more than a few dining.  Glad to hear BOG was good.  Have not been there for dinner, only when it was a QS lunch.  Good luck at the SW park today.  Long days for you.  Take care, and have a fabulous time.
> 
> And so, with all food bought, will toast a bagel and put some cream cheese and jelly on it. And, of course tea was already made. So time for tea and breakfast.
> 
> It’s a Monday homies, and a new month. Woot! Means the month with Christmas will be here in 10 months from now. Hehe.
> 
> View attachment 553520
> 
> And more dogs.  Decided to work on a puzzle this weekend:
> View attachment 553521


A very happy anniversary to you and your DH!!

I enjoy doing puzzles too!  That dog one is super cute!

We got about 9 inches of snow from the storm that's coming your way....never lost power, so will be happy for that part.


----------



## macraven

Happy anniversary Lynne!
Sweet memories for you to think about today!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Charade67 said:


> I am exactly 8 months away from my first solo Universal trip. I think I have done all of the planning I can do for now. So now I wait.



That's so exciting!  I went solo once to Universal and it was fantastic!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY     Lynne

Have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> @schumigirl J is still going to school due to his additional needs.  He’s coping well with it as mostly on line with his TA nearby but extra tiring for him - one of his friends staying at home now as all too much and another leaves early every day as  he’s worn out.
> L is home learning but being just 7 is really missing the interaction with friends and her school have been criticised for no online lessons.  She has a 15/20 minute assembly every morning then sheets and sheets of work.  Em is brilliant (being a TA herself) at finding interesting interpretations of the work but it’s a struggle keeping L on track with all her toys and games around.  Something that is common in infants at home apparently.
> Looks like our only brighter day today so as Kev  was gardening she’s had an hour outside on the trampoline and swing and went with Em to feed the ducks.  Working hard again at the moment!



It`s so difficult isn`t. Yes, I can imagine it`s hard to distract away from their own toys and games. One of my friend`s daughter is a TA to one little boy who has additional needs and he is all over the place as it`s not the normal routine for him.  He has autism and a few other issues, so with the regular difficulties, I can`t imagine dealing with additional needs too.

They do miss their friends for sure. And being so young it`s hard to explain sometimes.




J'aime Paris said:


> A very happy anniversary to you and your DH!!
> 
> I enjoy doing puzzles too!  That dog one is super cute!
> 
> We got about 9 inches of snow from the storm that's coming your way....never lost power, so will be happy for that part.



Can you please keep it over there......we really don`t want it over here......lol.....Oh I remember what a lovely time you had on your solo trip.........gosh that seems only yesterday......


----------



## Lynne G

Aw thanks Mac, Paris and DisneyLife. Month of love, for sure.  

Ack, Paris, we may get more than your total inches of snow before the snow stops. Already heard a snow blower from a neighbor. Told my kids, my lunchtime walk will be shoveling and clearing off of what we got so far. So they better be ready to join me. Our street has not been plowed, but hear the main streets near me, are clear enough for traffic to go by. Including a siren vehicle just going past.

Ack, that sleet must have brought the wind too, as it’s noisy banging the windows. Just not a nice day. Sleeting and 28F out.

And lucky, olde one’s teacher canceled the online class today. Little one’s class is self study today. Lucky kid as well. Me, yeah at work since the early morning. Not complaining though, as at least teleworking has been perfect. And agree with Schumi, any blip in connectivity is so annoying.

Good Morning homies!


----------



## Charade67

J'aime Paris said:


> That's so exciting!  I went solo once to Universal and it was fantastic!


I am really looking forward to it. I am so glad I have this board. Dh is already getting sick of me talking about it.  I have found a couple of ways to cut some of the expenses, so I might be able to upgrade my hotel stay.


----------



## keishashadow

Good morning all, icy mess here, waiting for my satellite dish to melt so I can catch the news.  Thankful my DVR is fully stocked

Lynne - a very happy anniversary to you & the mr!   



Was pointed out to me that I should probably expound upon my reaction in my earlier post re my DS’s covid test. My nerves are admittedly somewhat frayed, having my mom & middle DS still struggling with recovery.  

I’d never put myself out there as an expert on a subject that is so complicated as covid.  Also, wouldn’t rely on anecdotal advice from likely well-meaning but, ill-informed individuals.  It’s absurdly Idiotic to not educate yourself the best you are able when living through a world-wide pandemic. 

I put my stake in the scientists & highly educated health professionals.   They are the best qualified among us to interpret the various data.  New information is coming out all the time, it’s a fluid situation. Find it comforting to know the well-respected among them will not play politics and continue to advise the rest of us as we go forward in these unknown waters.

Not sure how it rolls in all parts of the country. Here, a renown health hub, they provide you with educational materials to aid in interpreting your online test results.  I’m cribbing the following from what my DS received.  Turns out he is in category of being positive IgG.  Likely, will be approached to donate plasma after whatever bug he has departs.

*There are two types of tests available for COVID-19, often both are given at the same time in a medical office/lab setting:

polymerase chain reaction (PCR)/antigen.  *
PCR and antigen tests detect whether a person is currently infected,

*&

Antibody (serology)*

serology detects whether a person currently has an active infection (IgM) or had an infection in the past (IgG).

*A positive IgM antibody* indicates that you may have been infected and that your immune system has started responding to the virus. This should be followed up with PCR testing.

*A positive IgG antibody* test means that the person being tested was infected with COVID-19 in the past and that their immune system has developed antibodies to protect you from future infection. It is unknown at this point how much protection antibodies might provide against infection.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Aw thanks Mac, Paris and DisneyLife. Month of love, for sure.
> 
> Ack, Paris, we may get more than your total inches of snow before the snow stops. Already heard a snow blower from a neighbor. Told my kids, my lunchtime walk will be shoveling and clearing off of what we got so far. So they better be ready to join me. Our street has not been plowed, but hear the main streets near me, are clear enough for traffic to go by. Including a siren vehicle just going past.
> 
> Ack, that sleet must have brought the wind too, as it’s noisy banging the windows. Just not a nice day. Sleeting and 28F out.
> 
> And lucky, olde one’s teacher canceled the online class today. Little one’s class is self study today. Lucky kid as well. Me, yeah at work since the early morning. Not complaining though, as at least teleworking has been perfect. And agree with Schumi, any blip in connectivity is so annoying.
> 
> Good Morning homies!





keishashadow said:


> Good morning all, icy mess here, waiting for my satellite dish to melt so I can catch the news.  Thankful my DVR is fully stocked
> 
> Lynne - a very happy anniversary to you & the mr!
> 
> View attachment 553623
> 
> Was pointed out to me that I should probably expound upon my reaction in my earlier post re my DS’s covid test. My nerves are admittedly somewhat frayed, having my mom & middle DS still struggling with recovery.
> 
> I’d never put myself out there as an expert on a subject that is so complicated as covid.  Also, wouldn’t rely on anecdotal advice from likely well-meaning but, ill-informed individuals.  It’s absurdly Idiotic to not educate yourself the best you are able when living through a world-wide pandemic.
> 
> I put my stake in the scientists & highly educated health professionals.   They are the best qualified among us to interpret the various data.  New information is coming out all the time, it’s a fluid situation. Find it comforting to know the well-respected among them will not play politics and continue to advise the rest of us as we go forward in these unknown waters.
> 
> Not sure how it rolls in all parts of the country. Here, a renown health hub, they provide you with educational materials to aid in interpreting your online test results.  I’m cribbing the following from what my DS received.  Turns out he is in category of being positive IgG.  Likely, will be approached to donate plasma after whatever bug he has departs.
> 
> *There are two types of tests available for COVID-19, often both are given at the same time in a medical office/lab setting:
> 
> polymerase chain reaction (PCR)/antigen.  *
> PCR and antigen tests detect whether a person is currently infected,
> 
> *&
> 
> Antibody (serology)*
> 
> serology detects whether a person currently has an active infection (IgM) or had an infection in the past (IgG).
> 
> *A positive IgM antibody* indicates that you may have been infected and that your immune system has started responding to the virus. This should be followed up with PCR testing.
> 
> *A positive IgG antibody* test means that the person being tested was infected with COVID-19 in the past and that their immune system has developed antibodies to protect you from future infection. It is unknown at this point how much protection antibodies might provide against infection.


I don't envy you on the extra inches of snow Lynne...we are still digging out!  Be safe!

I hope your son is doing well, keisha!  It will be a bright day when we get a handle on this virus.


----------



## schumigirl

Just read on another site that BMG has finished forever in Orlando. I wasn`t a fan of the show, but many enjoyed it.



Pie turned out well, chicken, leek and bacon filling.......you can`t really make a home made pie look pretty.....but here it is......

I use the foil trays for ease of freezing as I made 4 and popped the other three in the freezer. Blind bake shortcrust pastry, but use a light puff pastry on top so it doesn`t go completely puffed like a steak pie.

Delicious.


----------



## Lynne G

Yum, Schumi.  Looks delicious. 

Well, I think the sleet has stopped, but now round 2 of snow to finish tomorrow by lunchtime. Sigh. Did see our street was cleared once, but still can’t see blacktop yet. No need for us to go out in the car.

And all week,either rain or snow showers to fall.  At least by end of week, temps will be above freezing.


----------



## J'aime Paris

@schumigirl
That looks so incredible!  You may need to put together a cookbook of your specialities!

I agree that BMG was a one and done for me....


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yum, Schumi.  Looks delicious.
> 
> Well, I think the sleet has stopped, but now round 2 of snow to finish tomorrow by lunchtime. Sigh. Did see our street was cleared once, but still can’t see blacktop yet. No need for us to go out in the car.
> 
> And all week,either rain or snow showers to fall.  At least by end of week, temps will be above freezing.



Thanks Lynne...we love a good old stodgy pie over here.....above freezing is always good.......and yes, staying in is becoming the new going out.......




J'aime Paris said:


> @schumigirl
> That looks so incredible!  You may need to put together a cookbook of your specialities!
> 
> I agree that BMG was a one and done for me....



Thanks lori. Even if I say so myself, it was delicious.....although it did need a little more salt. I thought with the bacon it wouldn`t need any, but could do with a smidgin.....that`s slightly more than a splodge......lol......my measurements when cooking are just as accurate!

I have to say, we were bored rigid with BMG. But, accept we are in the minority. Yes, like you Lori, it was a one and done. 




I had a glass of wine. 

Tom tempted me.......I heard him rumble into what we affectionately call our wine cellar.....and he came out with a rather nice Argentinian Merlot......how could I say no.......

Watching some old 1980`s tv show......memories.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne - u r getting a great cardio workout if nothing else!  Go eat some chocolate to keep up ur energy level 



schumigirl said:


> you can`t really make a home made pie look pretty.....but here it is......


Even tho i’m Not a pot pie sort of gal, it looks Lovely.  

i’m Suspicious of picture perfect pies.  Also, a fan of the aluminum  pans.  Have placed them all cooked up, into a ‘nice’ pie pan for company/serving.


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Just read on another site that BMG has finished forever in Orlando. I wasn`t a fan of the show, but many enjoyed it.


I was so looking forward to seeing this show when we were there in 2017. I had such high hopes, but was a little let down. We even paid a little extra to sit in the "splash zone" but came away completely dry and clean.



schumigirl said:


> Pie turned out well, chicken, leek and bacon filling.......you can`t really make a home made pie look pretty.....but here it is......


Looks yummy.



Lynne G said:


> And all week,either rain or snow showers to fall. At least by end of week, temps will be above freezing.


 Does not sound like a fun week. We might get some more snow on Sunday. I'm going to keep watching the forecast.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, for some reason no one in my family ever wanted to see a BMG show.  Maybe not in the majority either.  Did not know years ago, they were bought out by the group that owns the Cirque D’Soleil.  

Time for me to relax and get to sleep.  Have a most restful night homies.  A good night too.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone  I am writing to you from Florida . We made it after a very long and tiring several days. I have been in the new house for about a week and trying to settle in. There is a lot more to be done than I thought but will work on it. I just got my computer hooked up on Friday then we went to Universal this weekend. We ended up staying club level at RPR and treated my nephew for helping us. We wouldn't have made it down here without him. He is staying with me until the end of next week to help out. We had some warm days and cool ones. It got high 70's tonight it is very cool and windy in the 40's but I won't complain as my family and friends in CT are texting me their snow pics. It looks like they will be digging out of about 18 inches, we got out in time.

Universal was very nice, we were very impressed with how they are handling covid at the park and the resort. We felt as safe as we could in a pandemic and I will have no problem going back. We did get premeir passes but only for the 2 parks. We decided not to add VB in the spring. The family is not comfortable doing a water park without masks. I will save the money and see about next year. 

I only got to look back at the last page or two I am sorry if I missed a lot, I did see it was Lynne's anniversary, Happy Anniversary and I hope you had a great day!

 Mrose glad that you are negative and feeling better. I hope DD and DD's BF's family gets better soon.

Mac sounds like you are having a great time with the family, I hope it continues to be a great trip!

I just want to say hi to all the SANS family, I hope everyone is doing well and is safe, happy and healthy.

If anyone coming down wants to meet you can PM me I am only 25 minutes from Disney and Univesal and I like to do meet ups.

I am off to bed, up early for more unpacking and cleaning. 

Have a great day!!


----------



## macraven

Guess it is too soon for you to meet up with me this trip 
You have lots to do still in your brew home 

sending you Mummy Dust you get all settled in your house real soon!

I am in Orlando now and it has awful weather today at MGM

Rain, wind and cold
Yikes!

It was not a good park day weather wise
It’s 45 right now and tomorrow morning will be 39

Low temps rest of the day here.
 We left the park at 4 today due to the wind, and rain

Not much better back at home

But Wednesday and later will be an improvement!
Yah !

Hope you get settled in quickly and doing fine Bobbie

Pencil me in on your list for a meet up in the early fall
Looking at you September and October


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Lynne - u r getting a great cardio workout if nothing else!  Go eat some chocolate to keep up ur energy level
> 
> 
> Even tho i’m Not a pot pie sort of gal, it looks Lovely.
> 
> i’m Suspicious of picture perfect pies.  Also, a fan of the aluminum  pans.  Have placed them all cooked up, into a ‘nice’ pie pan for company/serving.



You`ll like most of my cooking then, nothing ever looks perfect lol......yes, those foil dishes are perfect for many reasons. If we have, in those long and distant days in the past, had get togethers those were brilliant for having less clearing up to do.....not pretty, and look odd among the nicer dishes, but brilliant. 





Charade67 said:


> I was so looking forward to seeing this show when we were there in 2017. I had such high hopes, but was a little let down. We even paid a little extra to sit in the "splash zone" but came away completely dry and clean.
> 
> Looks yummy.
> 
> Does not sound like a fun week. We might get some more snow on Sunday. I'm going to keep watching the forecast.



A few folks have said that to me, disappointed. I thought it was just us......lol.....

Weather does look bad over that way.......hope you don`t get as much as forecast. 





Lynne G said:


> Yeah, for some reason no one in my family ever wanted to see a BMG show.  Maybe not in the majority either.  Did not know years ago, they were bought out by the group that owns the Cirque D’Soleil.
> 
> Time for me to relax and get to sleep.  Have a most restful night homies.  A good night too.




Maybe I`m not in the minority then.......it`s an odd show and just didn`t click with us for some reason. Hope you had a good sleep too and something nice for your anniversary.......





bobbie68 said:


> Hi everyone  I am writing to you from Florida . We made it after a very long and tiring several days. I have been in the new house for about a week and trying to settle in. There is a lot more to be done than I thought but will work on it. I just got my computer hooked up on Friday then we went to Universal this weekend. We ended up staying club level at RPR and treated my nephew for helping us. We wouldn't have made it down here without him. He is staying with me until the end of next week to help out. We had some warm days and cool ones. It got high 70's tonight it is very cool and windy in the 40's but I won't complain as my family and friends in CT are texting me their snow pics. It looks like they will be digging out of about 18 inches, we got out in time.
> 
> Universal was very nice, we were very impressed with how they are handling covid at the park and the resort. We felt as safe as we could in a pandemic and I will have no problem going back. We did get premeir passes but only for the 2 parks. We decided not to add VB in the spring. The family is not comfortable doing a water park without masks. I will save the money and see about next year.
> 
> I only got to look back at the last page or two I am sorry if I missed a lot, I did see it was Lynne's anniversary, Happy Anniversary and I hope you had a great day!
> 
> Mrose glad that you are negative and feeling better. I hope DD and DD's BF's family gets better soon.
> 
> Mac sounds like you are having a great time with the family, I hope it continues to be a great trip!
> 
> I just want to say hi to all the SANS family, I hope everyone is doing well and is safe, happy and healthy.
> 
> If anyone coming down wants to meet you can PM me I am only 25 minutes from Disney and Univesal and I like to do meet ups.
> 
> I am off to bed, up early for more unpacking and cleaning.
> 
> Have a great day!!



Good to hear from you bobbie....glad you`re all settled in and ready to start the new phase of your life.......yes, I`m sure you don`t miss that snow already.......

Take care.......




macraven said:


> Guess it is too soon for you to meet up with me this trip
> You have lots to do still in your brew home
> 
> sending you Mummy Dust you get all settled in your house real soon!
> 
> I am in Orlando now and it has awful weather today at MGM
> 
> Rain, wind and cold
> Yikes!
> 
> It was not a good park day weather wise
> It’s 45 right now and tomorrow morning will be 39
> 
> Low temps rest of the day here.
> We left the park at 4 today due to the wind, and rain
> 
> Not much better back at home
> 
> But Wednesday and later will be an improvement!
> Yah !
> 
> Hope you get settled in quickly and doing fine Bobbie
> 
> Pencil me in on your list for a meet up in the early fall
> Looking at you September and October



You were right, I did look and yes, next two days will be cold! But, then picks back up again......have fun today.......





Groundhog Day! 

And Tuesday........woke up to high winds and more rain this morning. Supposed to not be any snow for us, but local forecast said we might get a few flakes.......so far just rain, and lots of it. 

Going to call my cousins in NY today to see how they are getting on with the snow they are having. They do a brilliant job of clearing it up over there apparently.....we get a few flakes and we struggle running trains!!

Captain Sir Tom is still fighting this morning, just heard on the news the keyboard warriors have been "trolling" him and his family for taking an allowed and what could have been his last trip with his family as a man of 100.....can`t believe it after the man did so much for the UK. You either love or hate Piers Morgan, but he called them out this morning and stopped short of telling the nation what he thought of the trolls. Cowards. 

So, no plans again for today.......it is like Groundhog Day for most of us.......it`s one of those mornings you feel like going back to bed. 

Might be a day for watching old black and white movies......










































Have a wonderful Tuesday........​


----------



## schumigirl

Looking through a DVD store and thinking of ordering the Boxset of The West Wing......I`m sure one of you ladies recommended it to me to watch in the distant past.......

Is it still relevant or would it be too dated now......some fabulous actors in there.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.  Sunshine gone and pale skies today.  Think we will still miss the snow though can see the hills from upstairs and totally covered over to Buxton nearby in the Peak District National Park.

Bobbie so glad you took a break and went to Universal.  Yes there is always more to do even if you think a house looks perfect on first inspection.  I have had two brand new properties in the past and even then lots turns up unexpectedly.

Mac hope you don’t get a cold spell but I’m sure enjoying your time with family either way.

Luckily checked my click and collect groceries last night to update and realised it is tomorrow - not today - so a few things I’m running out of!   Will try and manage today as don’t really want to keep going to the local store.

Have Barnsley chops for later - do you have that cut?  Double lamb chops.  Have salad to use so Tuna Nicoise for lunch.

Feel a bit of Groundhog Day today.  Really thought about having a drive out but still not allowed but  we’ve been doing this for so long now.  You seem to have much more normality over there.

We have a coastal area we often visit - though not been since my friends funeral last year - very sadly Southport has high cases of the South African variant and are being told to stay at home until tested.

Yesterday about 9.30 am the next town to us announced they had spare capacity and if you were over 70 or high risk from any of the towns GP surgeries you could go for a walk in vaccine!  Anyone with an ounce of sense can imagine the chaos!  Within an hour they put out another message saying do not go as it was so chaotic.  Lots of complaints from those shielding still waiting for appointments.  Made the local tv news and no explanation as why that happened first thing in the morning not end of the day even.  My cousin in Exeter, Devon, got a call on Saturday at 4.15 asking was he free to go at 6pm.  Yes he was there and next one booked for 12 weeks time.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a lingering low, so another all day of snow we go.  Sigh.  And high today is 34F.  With wind chills in the low 20’s.  Not a nice day.  But will try to shovel some more and start the cars around lunchtime.  Places are still closed due to the weather.  Seems the main roads are slushy, but brined, so as long as you stay in the grooves that most tires go on, you’re okay.  And no need to speed when icy out.  Yeah, I think that low was annoyed we got a cold afternoon rain after hours and hours of sleet, so more inches of snow today. 

Nice driveway was cleared Charade.  My one neighbor with a huge snow blower sometimes comes all the down the sidewalk past our home.  Did not see him out yesterday.  We did clear some, and yeah Keisha, that icy wet snow was certainly the workout.  I went in and went under the covers.  While I had all on, my hands always just feel cold. 

Yay! A Bobbie post. Glad to hear arrived and slowly enjoying being a resident there now. Will PM you maybe this Fall. Booked so far, and will see when SW opens the flights. Did save my HHN ticket, so don’t know if they will really do HHN or then get a refund for it, as no HHN. Did much enjoy what they did last Fall. The houses and expanded store were a great substitute. Nice you all enjoyed a park stay on the weekend. And nice he’s staying to help out for the week. Yeah, I bet Patty is getting lots of snow too. From VA to the NE states, all sharing many inches of snow.  So while a bit rainy and cool in FLA, no snow to shovel.  Sweet! 

Schumi, yeah Groundhog Day for me. Second day of snow all day. Hope you had some nice morning tea. Hope the rain stopped and you are ready for a nice lunch.

I thought I heard a large truck go by, and a car alarm keeps sounding. Guess my neighbors are up.

Julie, hope you got your walk in with Louie today. Yeah, even my adult kids are enjoying some fun as not at school these last semesters. Hope your morning has been good. And yeah, I mix dates up too. Easy to do.


And so, that ever very dark and snowy morning. Tea and screens for almost an hour now. Early bird I am, no matter where I am.

But hey, hopefully Mac finds a Taco Bell today, or gets a taco from that Bumblebee truck.

Yay!



So homies, have a terrific Taco Tuesday, and a totally Good Morning.

Tea refill time. And a repeat breakfast too.


----------



## Robo56

Good Tuesday morning Sans family 





Realfoodfans said:


> Yes @Robo56 I think it’s pretty accurate and I’m registering pretty low. Rest of household “normal” so assuming it’s correct. More fluid definitely I struggle with that.



Hope you are feeling better.




schumigirl said:


> Glad your dad still has a bite to him......it has to be tough for him without his wife. And of course continued good wishes for your granddaughter and her fiancee......



Thank you for your your continued good wishes. Yes, I think it is their feisty nature that helps some older folks pull through in spite of life’s curve balls thrown at them.. My little sister went up to see him and cooked some meals to store for him. They have a foot of snow in his suburb of Chicago. 

Granddaughter and her fiancé are doing much better.




Charade67 said:


> I would love to see a launch live sometime. The last time I was at the space center was about 18 years ago. I was talking a photography class and decided to use the space center as the subject of one of my projects. I wonder if I still have those pictures somewhere



Would love to see some of your photos of KSC if you find them. Sending good wishes and prayers for your mom. Hope they find the source of her bleeding from the scans. 




Lynne G said:


> Then the next week’s Taco Tuesday we will be celebrating our 29 years of married love.



Happy belated anniversary to you and your hubby Lynne. May you have many more.






Lynne G said:


> Gosh, cannot believe 2021 and February next week. Time is certainly marching along.



It seems like time is flying.




schumigirl said:


> The tribute to Challenger and her crew are one of the most emotional of all the displays at KSC. We really look forward to going back on our next trip. One of the most amazing places we`ve ever been.



I just finished watching “Challenger The Final Flight” on NetFlix. I remember all the information that was coming out after it happened, but this was shocking to hear all the evidence that the shuttle should have never gone up do to the predicted issues that would occur because it was so cold that morning.




keishashadow said:


> it’s been a busy week here. Middle DS stated to get sick last Sunday. Turned out positive on rapid CV test, um they said same thing back in May. This time, they followed up with a PCR that confirmed it. He’s sicker by the day. I saw my family doctor yesterday, first thing he mentioned was my DS, was nice he gave my instructions for him. That dr is such a treasure for us



I hope your son gets well soon. Sending lots of prayers and good wishes his way.  



J'aime Paris said:


> I did make them, and they were delicious!!! Thank you again for the recipe.
> They weren't 'pretty'. I think I need to adjust cutting the puff pasty and get better at rolling into the sausage.
> Looks aside, they were tasty!!!



They look yummy. 




macraven said:


> it’s magic kingdom day!
> Having hot dogs and brats for the group now before we hit BOG for a dinner at 4:00 today



Mac so good to hear you are enjoying your time with your family. 




Charade67 said:


> I have a theory I've mentioned before, but I think is worth repeating. The part in Harry Potter when Dumbledore goes to retrieve the locket and tells Harry to make him drink all the liquid in the basin no matter how much he protests - I think the basin was full of colonoscopy prep.



LOL.....have to laugh on that one. Try to put a light hearted spin on the experience at times. As one who has had many colonoscopies. I do have great compassion for those who have to go through prep and procedure.




macraven said:


> Behind in sharing how my days have been but will say that BOG was really nice today



So glad you all enjoyed your meal there Mac. Yep, BOG can put a serious dent in the wallet, but a wise woman told me once that when you are vacationing with your family you are making memories and all the money spent is well worth. You are a wonderful Mom and Grandma for making such sweet memories with your family. 



schumigirl said:


> Pie turned out well, chicken, leek and bacon filling.......you can`t really make a home made pie look pretty.....but here it is......



That pie looks delicious.




bobbie68 said:


> Hi everyone  I am writing to you from Florida .



Congratulations on arriving in Florida bobbie68. You will get settled in. Glad to hear you all had a nice visit to RPR. So nice of your nephew to help out. 


Yesterday the wind blew in out of the Northwest and it was blowing a hoolie (that’s a Schumi word) all day. The palm tree fronds were standing straight out in the wind. It blew in colder temps and our high today is supposed to be 55 and low tonight 39. That’s cold for us.Then by Friday 79. Then up and down with temps again.

They have postponed a rocket (SpaceX Falcon 9 Starlink-17) lift off at KSC for past few days. Now they have it set for tomorrow at 5:57 am. I’am wondering if they are going to call it again as it’s going to be in the 30’s tomorrow morning.

Sun is shinning even though we have cooler temps. I see a few coconuts that have blown off the tree in the yard. 

Sent off a couple boxes of vitamins and early Valentines to family on Thursday last week and they received them Saturday. 

Granddaughter and her fiancé are doing a lot better. Thank you all for your prayers and good wishes from them. They are excited to start doing some more planning for their wedding in June. 

Continued prayers and good wishes to all who are ill or recovering from an illness. 

Mac you have created a lovely family here on the Sans. It’s so nice to be able to surround our Sans family members here with support and care when needed and to celebrate with them their good news when it happens. 

Prayers for Captain Sir Thomas Moore. His example shows that one man can make a big difference. 

Have a great Tuesday Sans family


----------



## J'aime Paris

bobbie68 said:


> Hi everyone  I am writing to you from Florida . We made it after a very long and tiring several days. I have been in the new house for about a week and trying to settle in. There is a lot more to be done than I thought but will work on it. I just got my computer hooked up on Friday then we went to Universal this weekend. We ended up staying club level at RPR and treated my nephew for helping us. We wouldn't have made it down here without him. He is staying with me until the end of next week to help out. We had some warm days and cool ones. It got high 70's tonight it is very cool and windy in the 40's but I won't complain as my family and friends in CT are texting me their snow pics. It looks like they will be digging out of about 18 inches, we got out in time.
> 
> Universal was very nice, we were very impressed with how they are handling covid at the park and the resort. We felt as safe as we could in a pandemic and I will have no problem going back. We did get premeir passes but only for the 2 parks. We decided not to add VB in the spring. The family is not comfortable doing a water park without masks. I will save the money and see about next year.
> 
> I only got to look back at the last page or two I am sorry if I missed a lot, I did see it was Lynne's anniversary, Happy Anniversary and I hope you had a great day!
> 
> Mrose glad that you are negative and feeling better. I hope DD and DD's BF's family gets better soon.
> 
> Mac sounds like you are having a great time with the family, I hope it continues to be a great trip!
> 
> I just want to say hi to all the SANS family, I hope everyone is doing well and is safe, happy and healthy.
> 
> If anyone coming down wants to meet you can PM me I am only 25 minutes from Disney and Univesal and I like to do meet ups.
> 
> I am off to bed, up early for more unpacking and cleaning.
> 
> Have a great day!!


Sounds like a fantastic start to your new home and Florida adventure!  



macraven said:


> Guess it is too soon for you to meet up with me this trip
> You have lots to do still in your brew home
> 
> sending you Mummy Dust you get all settled in your house real soon!
> 
> I am in Orlando now and it has awful weather today at MGM
> 
> Rain, wind and cold
> Yikes!
> 
> It was not a good park day weather wise
> It’s 45 right now and tomorrow morning will be 39
> 
> Low temps rest of the day here.
> We left the park at 4 today due to the wind, and rain
> 
> Not much better back at home
> 
> But Wednesday and later will be an improvement!
> Yah !


Sounds a bit miserable for the parks with the wind/rain, but glad it will turn around soon!!  



schumigirl said:


> Looking through a DVD store and thinking of ordering the Boxset of The West Wing......I`m sure one of you ladies recommended it to me to watch in the distant past.......
> 
> Is it still relevant or would it be too dated now......some fabulous actors in there.


I've never watched that show.  But I agree they had a great cast.  Now I'm wondering why I didn;t watch?



Realfoodfans said:


> Morning all.  Sunshine gone and pale skies today.  Think we will still miss the snow though can see the hills from upstairs and totally covered over to Buxton nearby in the Peak District National Park.
> 
> Bobbie so glad you took a break and went to Universal.  Yes there is always more to do even if you think a house looks perfect on first inspection.  I have had two brand new properties in the past and even then lots turns up unexpectedly.
> 
> Mac hope you don’t get a cold spell but I’m sure enjoying your time with family either way.
> 
> Luckily checked my click and collect groceries last night to update and realised it is tomorrow - not today - so a few things I’m running out of!   Will try and manage today as don’t really want to keep going to the local store.
> 
> Have Barnsley chops for later - do you have that cut?  Double lamb chops.  Have salad to use so Tuna Nicoise for lunch.
> 
> Feel a bit of Groundhog Day today.  Really thought about having a drive out but still not allowed but  we’ve been doing this for so long now.  You seem to have much more normality over there.
> 
> We have a coastal area we often visit - though not been since my friends funeral last year - very sadly Southport has high cases of the South African variant and are being told to stay at home until tested.
> 
> Yesterday about 9.30 am the next town to us announced they had spare capacity and if you were over 70 or high risk from any of the towns GP surgeries you could go for a walk in vaccine!  Anyone with an ounce of sense can imagine the chaos!  Within an hour they put out another message saying do not go as it was so chaotic.  Lots of complaints from those shielding still waiting for appointments.  Made the local tv news and no explanation as why that happened first thing in the morning not end of the day even.  My cousin in Exeter, Devon, got a call on Saturday at 4.15 asking was he free to go at 6pm.  Yes he was there and next one booked for 12 weeks time.


I adore tuna Nicoise salad!  
Glad that the spare vaccines were being used....maybe they can come up with a better method to communicate to the amount of people who are contacted.  Must have been frustrating.



Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, a lingering low, so another all day of snow we go.  Sigh.  And high today is 34F.  With wind chills in the low 20’s.  Not a nice day.  But will try to shovel some more and start the cars around lunchtime.  Places are still closed due to the weather.  Seems the main roads are slushy, but brined, so as long as you stay in the grooves that most tires go on, you’re okay.  And no need to speed when icy out.  Yeah, I think that low was annoyed we got a cold afternoon rain after hours and hours of sleet, so more inches of snow today.
> 
> Nice driveway was cleared Charade.  My one neighbor with a huge snow blower sometimes comes all the down the sidewalk past our home.  Did not see him out yesterday.  We did clear some, and yeah Keisha, that icy wet snow was certainly the workout.  I went in and went under the covers.  While I had all on, my hands always just feel cold.
> 
> Yay! A Bobbie post. Glad to hear arrived and slowly enjoying being a resident there now. Will PM you maybe this Fall. Booked so far, and will see when SW opens the flights. Did save my HHN ticket, so don’t know if they will really do HHN or then get a refund for it, as no HHN. Did much enjoy what they did last Fall. The houses and expanded store were a great substitute. Nice you all enjoyed a park stay on the weekend. And nice he’s staying to help out for the week. Yeah, I bet Patty is getting lots of snow too. From VA to the NE states, all sharing many inches of snow.  So while a bit rainy and cool in FLA, no snow to shovel.  Sweet!
> 
> Schumi, yeah Groundhog Day for me. Second day of snow all day. Hope you had some nice morning tea. Hope the rain stopped and you are ready for a nice lunch.
> 
> I thought I heard a large truck go by, and a car alarm keeps sounding. Guess my neighbors are up.
> 
> Julie, hope you got your walk in with Louie today. Yeah, even my adult kids are enjoying some fun as not at school these last semesters. Hope your morning has been good. And yeah, I mix dates up too. Easy to do.
> 
> 
> And so, that ever very dark and snowy morning. Tea and screens for almost an hour now. Early bird I am, no matter where I am.
> 
> But hey, hopefully Mac finds a Taco Bell today, or gets a taco from that Bumblebee truck.
> 
> Yay!
> View attachment 553809
> 
> 
> So homies, have a terrific Taco Tuesday, and a totally Good Morning.
> 
> Tea refill time. And a repeat breakfast too.


Sounds like you really got blasted with the snow!  The poor groundhog may just stay in his little home for the day and not bother, lol!
We are forecasted for another 3-5 inches with ice on Thursday.  
UGH!  Winter!


----------



## keishashadow

Since Phil lives a little an hour north east of here, we tend to keep a good eye on things .  Interesting article in local newspaper re how the VR event is going to ding their economy. Never really thought of how far-fetching things are for so many small businesses.  Punxsutawney’s merchants, including B&Bs who have guests come in from all corners of the world (???)  typically rely upon today to give them a big boost.  

After seeing that stinker dive back into bed, decided comfort food is needed...bring on the mac & cheese; will share with extended family as I haven’t figured out how to make a small batch of my favorite recipe. No idea what i’ll Make for the mr, he won’t touch the stuff.  Freezer, don’t fail me now.


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, for some reason no one in my family ever wanted to see a BMG show. Maybe not in the majority either. Did not know years ago, they were bought out by the group that owns the Cirque D’Soleil.


Interesting, don’t really see the connection as to ‘art’ lol. Really enjoy Cirque shows, only one offering in vegas was a let down.  Even then, you have to appreciate their talent & years of training.  

Never bothered with BMG either, not a fan of Gallagher back in the day; both appeared a bit too messy lol.



bobbie68 said:


> Hi everyone  I am writing to you from Florida .


Sweeeeeet!  What a perfectly lovely thing to be able to say . Enjoy!


macraven said:


> I am in Orlando now and it has awful weather today at MGM
> 
> Rain, wind and cold
> Yikes!


Ugh, that damp, bone-chilling cold. Stay warm


schumigirl said:


> keyboard warriors have been "trolling" him and his family for taking an allowed and what could have been his last trip with his family as a man of 100.....


Soooo...casting stones @ a philanthropic centenarian, who is suffering from the covid virus, that may or may not have been acquired whilest traveling on a legally sanctioned trip now passes as ‘good sport’.  Aint’ that grand?



schumigirl said:


> thinking of ordering the Boxset of The West Wing......


I was mostly watching Barney on continuous loop when that series came out.  Always wanted to catch it though.  Wonder if on any streaming services.  How can u go wrong with Martin Sheen (great actor) and Rob Lowe (he just needs to stand there & look handsome )


Realfoodfans said:


> Yesterday about 9.30 am the next town to us announced they had spare capacity and if you were over 70 or high risk from any of the towns GP surgeries you could go for a walk in vaccine!


Um, that is akin to inviting a stampede.  Lots of press here last week when a vaccine refrigerator went down

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/30/world/seattle-hospital-refrigerator-vaccine.html
I was scheduled for the next to last vaccine last Saturday.  The drug store was deserted. Went into the consult room & sat for my cooling off period.  When i came back out there were a handful of people clustered about.  Turns out, several that day didn’t show up for their time slot.  

They are slowly working thru a list of the chain’s employees to use up the vials before they expire.  Bettter to not let them go to waste IMO.  Was told many have been showing up for weeks trying to get lucky.



Lynne G said:


> The houses and expanded store were a great substitute


It was an unexpected surprise.  I applaud U for making the effort.

Our local haunt had to cancel their Krampus House over Xmas.  Offering it soon for Valentine’s Day.  I want to go but, just can’t bring myself to have that level of exposure right now.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Robo56 said:


> Good Tuesday morning Sans family
> 
> Yesterday the wind blew in out of the Northwest and it was blowing a hoolie (that’s a Schumi word) all day. The palm tree fronds were standing straight out in the wind. It blew in colder temps and our high today is supposed to be 55 and low tonight 39. That’s cold for us.Then by Friday 79. Then up and down with temps again.
> 
> They have postponed a rocket (SpaceX Falcon 9 Starlink-17) lift off at KSC for past few days. Now they have it set for tomorrow at 5:57 am. I’am wondering if they are going to call it again as it’s going to be in the 30’s tomorrow morning.
> 
> Sun is shinning even though we have cooler temps. I see a few coconuts that have blown off the tree in the yard.
> 
> Sent off a couple boxes of vitamins and early Valentines to family on Thursday last week and they received them Saturday.
> 
> Granddaughter and her fiancé are doing a lot better. Thank you all for your prayers and good wishes from them. They are excited to start doing some more planning for their wedding in June.
> 
> Continued prayers and good wishes to all who are ill or recovering from an illness.
> 
> Mac you have created a lovely family here on the Sans. It’s so nice to be able to surround our Sans family members here with support and care when needed and to celebrate with them their good news when it happens.
> 
> Prayers for Captain Sir Thomas Moore. His example shows that one man can make a big difference.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday Sans family
> 
> View attachment 553820


Great news about your granddaughter and her fiance!
Florida weather is a funny thing...but I'd take it right about now, lol!


----------



## Lynne G

Aw, Robo, glad to hear good news from you, that granddaughter and her fiancé are feeling better.  I am sure a June wedding will be the happy all need. 

Ugh, Winter, for sure Paris. Yeah inches more for us what is now being called snow showers. Eh, snow is snow, and I’m done with it. That and the colder weather than Florida is having. Yeah, my friend lives near Miami, and she had to put her heater on. Yeah, mine has been running for days. And funny, her cat likes to go on a walk. She opened the door, and he went back in. Guess he’s a warm weather cat. So I’m I, I am not fond of cold weather.

But hey, Spring will be here. And snow we have got in April have been very wet and just are an annoyance. But this February is not disappointing, more like what? At least we have snow shovels and cold weather gear. Got pictures of my niece’s kids, that live in the mountains, my friend’s kids that live closer to the mountains, and my young niece, all having snow fun. Yeah, any pictures you will see of my kids are shoveling and then going back into the house. Though I can see some snowball throws, if it’s good packing snow.

Ack, not lunch time yet?  May look for a snack.


----------



## Charade67

Quick Hello. I’m currently on hold with an insurance company (what else is new?), but wanted to share a picture that showed up on my Facebook memories.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Our Keurig died yesterday, so I ran out immediately to purchase a new one.  It would not have been a good morning without coffee!
I considered trying a French Press, but haven't ever used one....anybody here use one?

While I was browsing for the new coffee maker, I picked up a Valentines Day gift for DD.
I got the "TicTok famous" Mini Dash Griddle, in red of course!  I will also buy some cinnamon buns and cookies for her to make on it.  Something sweet for V-day!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, a lingering low, so another all day of snow we go.  Sigh.  And high today is 34F.  With wind chills in the low 20’s.  Not a nice day.  But will try to shovel some more and start the cars around lunchtime.  Places are still closed due to the weather.  Seems the main roads are slushy, but brined, so as long as you stay in the grooves that most tires go on, you’re okay.  And no need to speed when icy out.  Yeah, I think that low was annoyed we got a cold afternoon rain after hours and hours of sleet, so more inches of snow today.
> 
> Nice driveway was cleared Charade.  My one neighbor with a huge snow blower sometimes comes all the down the sidewalk past our home.  Did not see him out yesterday.  We did clear some, and yeah Keisha, that icy wet snow was certainly the workout.  I went in and went under the covers.  While I had all on, my hands always just feel cold.
> 
> Yay! A Bobbie post. Glad to hear arrived and slowly enjoying being a resident there now. Will PM you maybe this Fall. Booked so far, and will see when SW opens the flights. Did save my HHN ticket, so don’t know if they will really do HHN or then get a refund for it, as no HHN. Did much enjoy what they did last Fall. The houses and expanded store were a great substitute. Nice you all enjoyed a park stay on the weekend. And nice he’s staying to help out for the week. Yeah, I bet Patty is getting lots of snow too. From VA to the NE states, all sharing many inches of snow.  So while a bit rainy and cool in FLA, no snow to shovel.  Sweet!
> 
> Schumi, yeah Groundhog Day for me. Second day of snow all day. Hope you had some nice morning tea. Hope the rain stopped and you are ready for a nice lunch.
> 
> I thought I heard a large truck go by, and a car alarm keeps sounding. Guess my neighbors are up.
> 
> Julie, hope you got your walk in with Louie today. Yeah, even my adult kids are enjoying some fun as not at school these last semesters. Hope your morning has been good. And yeah, I mix dates up too. Easy to do.
> 
> 
> And so, that ever very dark and snowy morning. Tea and screens for almost an hour now. Early bird I am, no matter where I am.
> 
> But hey, hopefully Mac finds a Taco Bell today, or gets a taco from that Bumblebee truck.
> 
> Yay!
> View attachment 553809
> 
> 
> So homies, have a terrific Taco Tuesday, and a totally Good Morning.
> 
> Tea refill time. And a repeat breakfast too.




Yep, plenty of tea has been enjoyed today. It`s a chilly one outside. Snowblowers are not even a thought over here....leaf blowers yes, but not for snow than goodness. 

We are definitely warmer today than where you are......yes, Spring is always welcome.




Robo56 said:


> Good Tuesday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 553821
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your your continued good wishes. Yes, I think it is their feisty nature that helps some older folks pull through in spite of life’s curve balls thrown at them.. My little sister went up to see him and cooked some meals to store for him. They have a foot of snow in his suburb of Chicago.
> 
> Granddaughter and her fiancé are doing much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to see some of your photos of KSC if you find them. Sending good wishes and prayers for your mom. Hope they find the source of her bleeding from the scans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated anniversary to you and your hubby Lynne. May you have many more.
> 
> View attachment 553822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like time is flying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished watching “Challenger The Final Flight” on NetFlix. I remember all the information that was coming out after it happened, but this was shocking to hear all the evidence that the shuttle should have never gone up do to the predicted issues that would occur because it was so cold that morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your son gets well soon. Sending lots of prayers and good wishes his way.
> 
> 
> 
> They look yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac so good to hear you are enjoying your time with your family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.....have to laugh on that one. Try to put a light hearted spin on the experience at times. As one who has had many colonoscopies. I do have great compassion for those who have to go through prep and procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad you all enjoyed your meal there Mac. Yep, BOG can put a serious dent in the wallet, but a wise woman told me once that when you are vacationing with your family you are making memories and all the money spent is well worth. You are a wonderful Mom and Grandma for making such sweet memories with your family.
> 
> 
> 
> That pie looks delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on arriving in Florida bobbie68. You will get settled in. Glad to hear you all had a nice visit to RPR. So nice of your nephew to help out.
> 
> 
> Yesterday the wind blew in out of the Northwest and it was blowing a hoolie (that’s a Schumi word) all day. The palm tree fronds were standing straight out in the wind. It blew in colder temps and our high today is supposed to be 55 and low tonight 39. That’s cold for us.Then by Friday 79. Then up and down with temps again.
> 
> They have postponed a rocket (SpaceX Falcon 9 Starlink-17) lift off at KSC for past few days. Now they have it set for tomorrow at 5:57 am. I’am wondering if they are going to call it again as it’s going to be in the 30’s tomorrow morning.
> 
> Sun is shinning even though we have cooler temps. I see a few coconuts that have blown off the tree in the yard.
> 
> Sent off a couple boxes of vitamins and early Valentines to family on Thursday last week and they received them Saturday.
> 
> Granddaughter and her fiancé are doing a lot better. Thank you all for your prayers and good wishes from them. They are excited to start doing some more planning for their wedding in June.
> 
> Continued prayers and good wishes to all who are ill or recovering from an illness.
> 
> Mac you have created a lovely family here on the Sans. It’s so nice to be able to surround our Sans family members here with support and care when needed and to celebrate with them their good news when it happens.
> 
> Prayers for Captain Sir Thomas Moore. His example shows that one man can make a big difference.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday Sans family
> 
> View attachment 553820



Good to see you Robo.....and very glad to hear your grandaughter and fiancee are doing much better. I know how much of a relief it is to you that they`re on the mend. 

Yes, it was shocking they set off that morning as it was just too cold. Incredibly sad all round. 

Your weather will warm up soon for sure....oh I do envy you having coconuts around you....we all love them! 

Hope everyone else in your family is doing well too Robo.....always good to see you here.......





J'aime Paris said:


> Sounds like a fantastic start to your new home and Florida adventure!
> 
> 
> Sounds a bit miserable for the parks with the wind/rain, but glad it will turn around soon!!
> 
> 
> I've never watched that show.  But I agree they had a great cast.  Now I'm wondering why I didn;t watch?
> 
> 
> I adore tuna Nicoise salad!
> Glad that the spare vaccines were being used....maybe they can come up with a better method to communicate to the amount of people who are contacted.  Must have been frustrating.
> 
> 
> Sounds like you really got blasted with the snow!  The poor groundhog may just stay in his little home for the day and not bother, lol!
> We are forecasted for another 3-5 inches with ice on Thursday.
> UGH!  Winter!



I don`t know why we didn`t watch it either.....I think Netflix has the boxset so no need to buy it, but I `m not sure as it`s on for a long time, I`d hate to get half way through and get bored. We did that with Homeland.....just got tedious. 

Oh make sure you have plenty of supplies in and don`t need to go out......ice is awful on top of snow. 





keishashadow said:


> View attachment 553825View attachment 553826
> Since Phil lives a little an hour north east of here, we tend to keep a good eye on things .  Interesting article in local newspaper re how the VR event is going to ding their economy. Never really thought of how far-fetching things are for so many small businesses.  Punxsutawney’s merchants, including B&Bs who have guests come in from all corners of the world (???)  typically rely upon today to give them a big boost.
> 
> After seeing that stinker dive back into bed, decided comfort food is needed...bring on the mac & cheese; will share with extended family as I haven’t figured out how to make a small batch of my favorite recipe. No idea what i’ll Make for the mr, he won’t touch the stuff.  Freezer, don’t fail me now.
> 
> Interesting, don’t really see the connection as to ‘art’ lol. Really enjoy Cirque shows, only one offering in vegas was a let down.  Even then, you have to appreciate their talent & years of training.
> 
> Never bothered with BMG either, not a fan of Gallagher back in the day; both appeared a bit too messy lol.
> 
> 
> Sweeeeeet!  What a perfectly lovely thing to be able to say . Enjoy!
> 
> Ugh, that damp, bone-chilling cold. Stay warm
> 
> Soooo...casting stones @ a philanthropic centenarian, who is suffering from the covid virus, that may or may not have been acquired whilest traveling on a legally sanctioned trip now passes as ‘good sport’.  Aint’ that grand?
> 
> 
> I was mostly watching Barney on continuous loop when that series came out.  Always wanted to catch it though.  Wonder if on any streaming services.  How can u go wrong with Martin Sheen (great actor) and Rob Lowe (he just needs to stand there & look handsome )
> 
> Um, that is akin to inviting a stampede.  Lots of press here last week when a vaccine refrigerator went down
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/30/world/seattle-hospital-refrigerator-vaccine.html
> I was scheduled for the next to last vaccine last Saturday.  The drug store was deserted. Went into the consult room & sat for my cooling off period.  When i came back out there were a handful of people clustered about.  Turns out, several that day didn’t show up for their time slot.
> 
> They are slowly working thru a list of the chain’s employees to use up the vials before they expire.  Bettter to not let them go to waste IMO.  Was told many have been showing up for weeks trying to get lucky.
> 
> 
> It was an unexpected surprise.  I applaud U for making the effort.
> 
> Our local haunt had to cancel their Krampus House over Xmas.  Offering it soon for Valentine’s Day.  I want to go but, just can’t bring myself to have that level of exposure right now.



lol...nice memes. I couldn`t get to grips with the movie, and I usually enjoy Bill Murray`s offerings. 

mac n cheese......mmmmmmm......we all love it. I`ll have the misters share......

Barney.....lol....yes, I remember it well. At one point aged under 5 we asked Kyle what he wanted to be when he grew up.....either a trash man or Barney! Thank goodness he changed his aspirations over the years. Yes, Martin Sheen is excellent in everything, and Rob Lowe is in it???? OK.....I`m in!!! Gorgeous!!! I think it`s on Netflix, so will check that later......I`m currently trying to wade through Sunset Boulevard.........heck......never again.....I`d read The Idiot again rather than watch this one.....it`s slow. 

Yes, Capt Tom`s family have said he didn`t catch it on the trip, but Twitter has been alive with morons making snidey comments they`d never say in real life......pathetic really. Yes, dreadful. At 100 I think I`d go too, and by all accounts the family had the most wonderful trip which is a lovely memory they`ll carry with them. 

Now I want mac n cheese.........






Charade67 said:


> Quick Hello. I’m currently on hold with an insurance company (what else is new?), but wanted to share a picture that showed up on my Facebook memories.
> 
> View attachment 553831



lol......

Hope you`re off of hold by now......




Yes, trying to watch Gloria Swanson in Sunset Boulevard........glad it`s over soon......but, it`s a tick of a box......

Hasn`t stopped raining all day........lamps have been on in here since just after 2pm as it`s so dull. It`s a proper winter`s day. 

Good old sausages with mashed potato tonight, will do some veg and a nice gravy too....as requested by the family. 

Very lazy day today.........


----------



## Charade67

This is me today.

And to make matters worse, one of the websites I need to use is down right now.




bobbie68 said:


> Hi everyone  I am writing to you from Florida





bobbie68 said:


> If anyone coming down wants to meet you can PM me I am only 25 minutes from Disney and Univesal and I like to do meet ups.


Hi Bobbie. Good to see you. Glad you are starting to get settled. I will be at Universal for a couple of days at the beginning of October. 



schumigirl said:


> Might be a day for watching old black and white movies......


 Sounds like a good plan.  I haven’t watched any good oldies in awhile. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Yesterday about 9.30 am the next town to us announced they had spare capacity and if you were over 70 or high risk from any of the towns GP surgeries you could go for a walk in vaccine! Anyone with an ounce of sense can imagine the chaos! Within an hour they put out another message saying do not go as it was so chaotic.


 Sounds like a nightmare. I have my second shot scheduled for Thursday morning. 



Lynne G said:


> Nice driveway was cleared Charade. My one neighbor with a huge snow blower sometimes comes all the down the sidewalk past our home.


We were looking at snow blowers the other day, but I don’t know if we can justify the cost. I guess it will depend on how much more snow we get this winter. 



Robo56 said:


> Would love to see some of your photos of KSC if you find them. Sending good wishes and prayers for your mom. Hope they find the source of her bleeding from the scans


 I’ll look and see what I can find. I’m not sure what I did with all of my photography projects. Hopefully we will get some answers about mom soon.



J'aime Paris said:


> I considered trying a French Press, but haven't ever used one....anybody here use one?


 I got one for my husband for Christmas a few years ago. I think he used it once or twice. 



schumigirl said:


> Hope you`re off of hold by now......


 Nope.

I have just decided that today will be an insurance day. I’m alone in the office today. Usually one of the therapists comes in, but she had a mishap with her driveway and now needs to have her car towed out of a ditch.


----------



## schumigirl

Sad news....

Captain Sir Tom has passed away. 

Bless him, he got his lifelong dream of going to Barbados before he passed.


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Sad news....
> 
> Captain Sir Tom has passed away.


So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Lynne G

So sad news Schumi, Sir Tom passing.  A good life he had.  

Oh my, worked up a sweat and still much more shoveling to go.  Sent the kids out, as back to routine I have to go.  And still snow flurries swishing around as we shoveled.  Cars started and mostly cleaned off.  With our telescoping brush, can get most off the top of them.  Put in street to clear driveway now.  All will need a shower and eat well.


----------



## schumigirl

Yes, news programmes are full of tributes for him. It`s very heartwarming to see.


Lynne sounds bad where you are for snow too......so much of it around. I`m quite glad we got rain, even if it was too much. 

Charade, Sunset Boulevard is a movie you only need to see once, the last 20 minutes are the best part, but you can see the build up nicely.

Dinner was nice......mashed potato made extra creamy is always lovely. 

And another one of my relatives got their call to get their vaccine today......it`s certainly well organised with txts and calls to make sure everyone is available for their appointment. 

Oh keisha.....apologies......The West Wing isn`t on Netflix after all.....checked today and not there. 

Time for tea.......


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Tea for Schumi.  Tea for me.  Think I almost needed sunglasses, but will be out there for the last clearing after done my work day.  Yep, very heavy snow.


----------



## schumigirl

Another "almost" from SpaceX in Texas.......just watched the Starship SN9 test, and all went well until the very last few seconds again.......but, they`ll get right back on it again. They have another rocket waiting to go........

Almost perfect.


----------



## Lynne G

Okay Paris, hate being this winner: 14.9 inches of very icy hard snow.  

Just took a very long shower, more tea for me.  Just a little more clearing, but getting dark, so cars back in driveway, sidewalks clear.  Just widening the driveway needed, but will tackle that tomorrow.  Thinking pasta for dinner.  Chicken stir fry is what the kids made for lunch.  Was tasty.  Hmm, may cook some of the chicken fingers we have left and make them parm them.  We did pick up fresh mozzarella, so pasta with chicken parm for older one and me.  Little one will make her chicken plain, though cheese and red sauce will be on her pasta.  No tacos here tonight.  Oh well.


----------



## schumigirl

That is a lot of snow Lynne........glad you’ve nowhere to go.


Almost bedtime here.......will be listening to rain bouncing down all night straight from the sea......it’s so heavy. I do like falling asleep listening to rain.

Trees are blowing around too.

Dentist appointment for both of us in the morning......first time since last year.

Have a good Tuesday evening.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Okay Paris, hate being this winner: 14.9 inches of very icy hard snow.
> 
> Just took a very long shower, more tea for me.  Just a little more clearing, but getting dark, so cars back in driveway, sidewalks clear.  Just widening the driveway needed, but will tackle that tomorrow.  Thinking pasta for dinner.  Chicken stir fry is what the kids made for lunch.  Was tasty.  Hmm, may cook some of the chicken fingers we have left and make them parm them.  We did pick up fresh mozzarella, so pasta with chicken parm for older one and me.  Little one will make her chicken plain, though cheese and red sauce will be on her pasta.  No tacos here tonight.  Oh well.


Not the contest anyone wants to win, lol!  That heavy snow is the worst...
Food sounds good, maybe taco Wednesday?



schumigirl said:


> That is a lot of snow Lynne........glad you’ve nowhere to go.
> 
> 
> Almost bedtime here.......will be listening to rain bouncing down all night straight from the sea......it’s so heavy. I do like falling asleep listening to rain.
> 
> Trees are blowing around too.
> 
> Dentist appointment for both of us in the morning......first time since last year.
> 
> Have a good Tuesday evening.


DH sees the dentist tomorrow too!  Here's to 3 positive reports


----------



## keishashadow

robbie / great news!


J'aime Paris said:


> Our Keurig died yesterday, so I ran out immediately to purchase a new one. It would not have been a good morning without coffee!


If that isn’t the most astounding thing when it happens in the morning ugh


schumigirl said:


> couldn`t get to grips with the movie, and I usually enjoy Bill Murray`s offerings.


Not a fav here either 


schumigirl said:


> Now I want mac n cheese.


Postponed, had leftover minestrone soup for lunch. Went with a chef salad, been ages, hit the spot


schumigirl said:


> Bless him, he got his lifelong dream of going to Barbados before he passed.


Nice to hear, lovely island, hope they had a glorious time of it


Lynne G said:


> Okay Paris, hate being this winner: 14.9 inches of very icy hard snow.


Really?  ABC news sold u guys short this am  I was floored at the places around NYC pushing 30 inches.

I discovered our toke was ‘over my ankles’ on my back deck today, in crocs with no socks.  Thot the snow had a hard enough layer of ice on it -not. Pretty sure the dog stifled a laugh

should I mention the upcoming weather forecast this week?  Single digits always get my attention. I’m going to ignore possibility of two additional storms.


----------



## Charade67

A quick good evening. We watched Groundhog Day tonight. It's one of DH's favorite movies.



Lynne G said:


> Oh my, worked up a sweat and still much more shoveling to go.





Lynne G said:


> 14.9 inches of very icy hard snow.


Yikes. This is why I refuse to move any farther north. There is potentially more snow for us on Sunday, but right now it looks to be very little if any.



schumigirl said:


> Charade, Sunset Boulevard is a movie you only need to see once, the last 20 minutes are the best part, but you can see the build up nicely.


Hopefully I will get around to watching it someday. I'll look to see where I can rent it. There are so many classic movies I haven't gotten around to watching yet.



schumigirl said:


> Dentist appointment for both of us in the morning......first time since last year.


 I have one coming up in a couple of weeks. I need to remind B to schedule one for this summer. She was supposed to go last month, but had to cancel because it was during the quarantine period before the semester started.

Today I decided to order a new suitcase for my upcoming trip. Such a small thing to get excited about.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Not the contest anyone wants to win, lol!  That heavy snow is the worst...
> Food sounds good, maybe taco Wednesday?
> 
> 
> DH sees the dentist tomorrow too!  Here's to 3 positive reports



I`ll go for that!! Been almost a year since we had a check up, hopefully no issues for either of us. Good luck to DH too........it`s like a big outing for us today......lol.......





keishashadow said:


> robbie / great news!
> 
> If that isn’t the most astounding thing when it happens in the morning ugh
> 
> Not a fav here either
> 
> Postponed, had leftover minestrone soup for lunch. Went with a chef salad, been ages, hit the spot
> 
> Nice to hear, lovely island, hope they had a glorious time of it
> 
> Really?  ABC news sold u guys short this am  I was floored at the places around NYC pushing 30 inches.
> 
> I discovered our toke was ‘over my ankles’ on my back deck today, in crocs with no socks.  Thot the snow had a hard enough layer of ice on it -not. Pretty sure the dog stifled a laugh
> 
> should I mention the upcoming weather forecast this week?  Single digits always get my attention. I’m going to ignore possibility of two additional storms.



Single digits is never fun........oh dear.......wet feet in the cold is horrible! 

Yes, I think they had a wonderful vacation by the sounds of what they`ve said, the pictures they`ve posted shows Capt Tom glowing and spoke of how rejuvenated the last year of his life made him. Amazing man who did so much for others. 

One of the people I called yesterday was so upset by his death. She was only in her 60`s but I think she had been reminded of her father who had passed. 






Charade67 said:


> A quick good evening. We watched Groundhog Day tonight. It's one of DH's favorite movies.
> 
> 
> Yikes. This is why I refuse to move any farther north. There is potentially more snow for us on Sunday, but right now it looks to be very little if any.
> 
> 
> Hopefully I will get around to watching it someday. I'll look to see where I can rent it. There are so many classic movies I haven't gotten around to watching yet.
> 
> I have one coming up in a couple of weeks. I need to remind B to schedule one for this summer. She was supposed to go last month, but had to cancel because it was during the quarantine period before the semester started.
> 
> Today I decided to order a new suitcase for my upcoming trip. Such a small thing to get excited about.



lol.......anything that gets us through the day Charade.....new luggage is always nice. 

There are some classic movies around I have never seen. Some I never will, but love a good old classic whether it be a comedy or drama, and black and white movies are mostly clasics. 



Rain is clearing although it`s supposed to be gone according to weather. Windy though.

We did joke this is the most exciting event this week.....going to the dentist! They called yesterday to check we were healthy and what would happen when we arrive....just the usual procedures now for most appointments. 

Will need to think about food later.......might have some fish I think. 
























An oldie, but love it........

Photobomb mac????











Have a wonderful Wednesday whatever you`re doing  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a snow camel. So fitting on a cool feeling day for so many, and a done with this snowy storm for many. Hump day indeed. I am so ready for the weekend, even if they are saying more snow this weekend.

Yeah Keisha, just North of me were closer to 30 inches. I’m in that just close enough to the City, I get the not quite more cooler than just North of me. Yeah, saw pictures of Manhattan. With a Nor’easter, not unusual to see double digit snow totals in my City and NYC.

We are shoveled out, and cars cleared off. Enough when little one moved the car into street, car went to Starbucks and back in time for spot where it was now seeing blacktop. Sigh, manual labor is not her want. But older one and I did most of the work, and we both relaxed after dinner. I think he went to bed before I did. DH did make it home in the wee hours last night. Said was some slippery roads, but he has a truck, and knows to go slow. Glad he is home, and he had the time to dig his mom’s driveway out.

Wednesday morning, have a Good Morning.

And hope Schumi’s dental visit today goes well.

Time for tea, and hope Mac is still having that fabulous family fun, even with a frost warning for Orlando. At least the cool should keep the lines shorter.


----------



## macraven

Mac is having a fun time  !
Today is our Parry Hotter day at UO

Hoping for low line waits and if not, we stand in line and play on our phones

Have a great day homies
I know you will !


----------



## macraven

Schumi
Hope no surprises at the dentist today for you.

My jaw still swollen but with a mask on it’s not noticeable.

I’ll play ketchup on the thread later today.

We are off to see Mr Potter soon!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Have lots of Potter fun today Mac.


----------



## macraven

You can bet your bippy we will !

Waiting for our car service....


----------



## Charade67

Good morning! I am up and ready early today. That’s a rare thing for me. I am hoping that I don’t have to deal with any insurance issues today.

Schumi - Hope all goes well at the dentist today.

Lynne - Are you still getting snow or has that stopped for now? Ours is almost gone.

Mac - Have a wonderful time with Harry today. Hope you have low crowds.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, it has not stopped snowing, and lots of snow piles in our yard from all the shoveling. We do have a sunny day, though snow showers to see, and 30 degrees out.  Sigh, Winter is reminding us.  And February is always the coldest month to me.  And Keisha, eek, single digit temps.  We had not see them in a few years, hoping not this year.  Though we have been hovering below or at freezing for days.  What will make the big mess, is mid 40’s on Friday, and rainy day it is to be. 

Enough of crappy weather report.  Tea for me.  Important info.  LoL

Hope all are having a wonderful morning.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 554058
> 
> Ah yes, a snow camel. So fitting on a cool feeling day for so many, and a done with this snowy storm for many. Hump day indeed. I am so ready for the weekend, even if they are saying more snow this weekend.
> 
> Yeah Keisha, just North of me were closer to 30 inches. I’m in that just close enough to the City, I get the not quite more cooler than just North of me. Yeah, saw pictures of Manhattan. With a Nor’easter, not unusual to see double digit snow totals in my City and NYC.
> 
> We are shoveled out, and cars cleared off. Enough when little one moved the car into street, car went to Starbucks and back in time for spot where it was now seeing blacktop. Sigh, manual labor is not her want. But older one and I did most of the work, and we both relaxed after dinner. I think he went to bed before I did. DH did make it home in the wee hours last night. Said was some slippery roads, but he has a truck, and knows to go slow. Glad he is home, and he had the time to dig his mom’s driveway out.
> 
> Wednesday morning, have a Good Morning.
> 
> And hope Schumi’s dental visit today goes well.
> 
> Time for tea, and hope Mac is still having that fabulous family fun, even with a frost warning for Orlando. At least the cool should keep the lines shorter.




Like the camel, very appropriate.......I spoke to my cousins in LI and yes, the snow there is dreadful, hope it clears soon for you..





macraven said:


> Schumi
> Hope no surprises at the dentist today for you.
> 
> My jaw still swollen but with a mask on it’s not noticeable.
> 
> I’ll play ketchup on the thread later today.
> 
> We are off to see Mr Potter soon!



Thanks mac....just a small filling.....I might have already told you that though......lol....hope the jaw doesn`t bother you too much today and yes, have a blast today again........




Charade67 said:


> Good morning! I am up and ready early today. That’s a rare thing for me. I am hoping that I don’t have to deal with any insurance issues today.
> 
> Schumi - Hope all goes well at the dentist today.
> 
> Lynne - Are you still getting snow or has that stopped for now? Ours is almost gone.
> 
> Mac - Have a wonderful time with Harry today. Hope you have low crowds.



Thanks Charade.....it was a very different appointment to usual. First time we`ve been since all this started. 

Hope you don`t have too many issues today and hope you get some news about your mum soon. 



Weather is foul here......it really wasn`t forecast so I`m surprised. 

So, a nice quiet afternoon is promised. Made some phone calls for the last couple of hours and I`m done now for the day. 

Chicken casserole with dumplings on top tonight......another winter warmer of a dish.......

Read on another board Barney is closed, but it is probably permanently.....I think many of us enjoyed or endured Barney with our children.......I did like Barney.


----------



## keishashadow

I promise, I’m done 



schumigirl said:


> Single digits is never fun........oh dear.......wet feet in the cold is horrible


There’s a trend, evidenced by Naomi Watts posting it out, where you don a bathing suit & flop into a snowdrift.  For giggles, IDK, at least attach a challenge/charity to it.


schumigirl said:


> We did joke this is the most exciting event this week.....going to the dentist!


Maybe you could find a snow drift, somewhere out there.  Better yet, look for a sand dune, next to a beautiful beach.
could find a snow drift, somewhere out there.


macraven said:


> Mac is having a fun time  !
> Today is our Parry Hotter day at UO
> 
> Hoping for low line waits and if not, we stand in line and play on our phones
> 
> Have a great day homies
> I know you will !


Will be interesting to see if the lines there are as low as reported for WDW past two weeks.  Good luck


schumigirl said:


> Read on another board Barney is closed, but it is probably permanently.....I think many of us enjoyed or endured Barney with our children.......I did like Barney.


 I get the social distancing aspect but the park really cannot afford to eliminate offerings for children. Perhaps, they could re-tool it with Nintendo characters...well, if they legally have the proper right to do so there.


----------



## macraven

No crowds at IOA 

double woot


----------



## J'aime Paris

Our dear Hatley is 8 years old today!  She's such a good girl who is happiest outside, running around with a toy in her mouth!
I made a special breakfast of eggs, plain yogurt, blueberries and bananas for her and our other pup Barney.
She's snoozing quite peacefully right now


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 554090
> View attachment 554089
> View attachment 554088
> 
> I promise, I’m done
> 
> 
> There’s a trend, evidenced by Naomi Watts posting it out, where you don a bathing suit & flop into a snowdrift.  For giggles, IDK, at least attach a challenge/charity to it.
> 
> Maybe you could find a snow drift, somewhere out there.  Better yet, look for a sand dune, next to a beautiful beach.
> could find a snow drift, somewhere out there.
> 
> Will be interesting to see if the lines there are as low as reported for WDW past two weeks.  Good luck
> 
> I get the social distancing aspect but the park really cannot afford to eliminate offerings for children. Perhaps, they could re-tool it with Nintendo characters...well, if they legally have the proper right to do so there.




nah....memes are funny.......love em! 

Yes, Barney was hugely popular at Universal, I was surprised to see it`s almost certain. Again, I`m probably in the minority, Nintendo anything isn`t for me, not a genre I`m fond of, I much prefer the more traditional kids shows. 

Our beach is not so beautiful today......can`t even see it from here today.......





macraven said:


> No crowds at IOA
> 
> double woot



Win win!!!! 

Have a blast again today........





J'aime Paris said:


> View attachment 554096
> 
> Our dear Hatley is 8 years old today!  She's such a good girl who is happiest outside, running around with a toy in her mouth!
> I made a special breakfast of eggs, plain yogurt, blueberries and bananas for her and our other pup Barney.
> She's snoozing quite peacefully right now



You have two of the most gorgeous dogs! 

Dogs have the best ideas......snoozing........I always thought Hatley was a boy doggy.....but, she`s beautiful. And I did for a second think....where`d all her snow go......doh! 



It is still raining here. No signs of easing. I now refuse to believe the weather people who told us it would be dry here today. 

Dinner smells delicious already..........


----------



## Lynne G

Aw Paris, sweet dog.  Funny, my golden colored yellow labs were Barney and Lizzie and I miss them so much.  My DH keeps asking for another yellow lab.  The much whiter colored lab up the street was named Angel.  All three lived until they were in their teens.

Keisha, mac and cheese is never not a good choice. LoL Yeah, feel like Groundhog Day, with snow every day since Sunday.

Mac, woot woot for short lines. Have a blast at the Dark Side today. Get that cute gator AP pin too.

No lunchtime walk for me. Too cold out. Did see utility workers outside. Guess something has to be looked on with this snowy cold weather.

Ah, what for dinner? Maybe eggs and ham, and will make chicken noodle soup for little one. Plan, though may have to take family vote. Kids went out to mail letters and I am sure will find some food too. Seems they are gone longer than going to just the post office. Ah, if they come home with a snack, will surely eat it. Early lunch was grilled ham and cheese, peppered ham, not the ham steak thinking of using for dinner.

Afternoon is dragging.  But no matter, sun still sets early, around 5:15pm.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Keisha, mac and cheese is never not a good choice. LoL Yeah, feel like Groundhog Day, with snow every day since Sunday.


I went with my Queso dip variation.  Supposedly has less calories - ha.   It’s setting up as it cools, family keeps texting...is it soup yet? .  Nice day to head out to make deliveries at least.  pretty sure it’ll be the 1st time i’ve Reached for my sunglasses this year.

What is peppered ham?


----------



## Lynne G

Ham that has a crust of pepper, Keisha.  Deli has it.  Just enough pepper around the edges to be a bit hot. Yep, always nice to wear shades even if not warm out.  

And ack, Mac, hope you brought warm clothes. Saying Orlando to have another frost warnings tonight.

No frost warnings here. Icy conditions, yes. Saying more snow to come on Friday, well, a slushy mix depending on the temps as it falls. With our mostly sunny day, the snow showers did not stay around much. While we presently are just above freezing, you know a few more degrees, and icy anything that was melted. Our front stoop tends to get icy, so we scraped all the ice off them salted. At least then any new ice will not make us go flying when stepping out the door tonight or tomorrow morning. Good thing we tend to go out later in the morning and home before dark. And a sigh. Not Keisha’s single digit temp, but saying high of 27 in the 5 day forecast. Little one got a ski jacket for Christmas. She gets to use it now.


----------



## Charade67

So today started out with me getting "attacked" by a dog. Okay, it was actually a super cute and really excitable puppy who kept trying to jump on me. She belongs to the woman who lives above my office. The woman is trying to train her, but she is still very much a hyper puppy.  That was the most interesting part of the day. Most of the rest of the day was spent sending out bills to clients. 



schumigirl said:


> Read on another board Barney is closed, but it is probably permanently.....I think many of us enjoyed or endured Barney with our children.......I did like Barney.


I have managed to completely avoid Barney. B never watched it when she was little.  I won't miss it, but I'm sure a lot of people will. 



keishashadow said:


> Perhaps, they could re-tool it with Nintendo characters..


Weren't the planning on adding a Nintendo section? Or am I thinking of something else?



macraven said:


> No crowds at IOA


 Awesome. I think I want to plan a January or February trip now. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Our dear Hatley is 8 years old today!


Happy Birthday Hatley! She's really cute. 

The suitcase I ordered yesterday morning was delivered today. I was so surprised.  Now that I look at it though I think it might be a little too large for my 2 day trip in October. Darn, I may be forced to buy the next smaller size too.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> You have two of the most gorgeous dogs!
> 
> Dogs have the best ideas......snoozing........I always thought Hatley was a boy doggy.....but, she`s beautiful. And I did for a second think....where`d all her snow go......doh!



Thank you, we think they're pretty special!
I put a photo of greener days...since Hatley is white like the snow, it would have been more like a 
Where's Waldo type picture, lol!!



Lynne G said:


> Aw Paris, sweet dog.  Funny, my golden colored yellow labs were Barney and Lizzie and I miss them so much.  My DH keeps asking for another yellow lab.  The much whiter colored lab up the street was named Angel.  All three lived until they were in their teens.


Thank you! 
Barney is a great dog name!  Our Barney is a Bishon/Shi tsu mix....sometimes known as a Teddy Bear.  



Charade67 said:


> Happy Birthday Hatley! She's really cute.


Thank you!  She's a keeper!


----------



## Charade67

Robo asked to see some of my space center pictures. Unfortunately I was only able to fine one, and it’s a weird one. We were using a technique called Polaroid transfer. I think this was the Saturn V rocket.


And of course, it’s sideways.


----------



## J'aime Paris

@Charade67, that's neat!!


----------



## Lynne G

Neat picture Charade.  

Ah, cute the other name for that dog type, Paris.

And so, only a night owl as early evening nap.  Probably from DH arriving in the wee hours last night, and wanting to talk after the scary drive he had.  And I could not get back to sleep by the time the alarm went off.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> So today started out with me getting "attacked" by a dog. Okay, it was actually a super cute and really excitable puppy who kept trying to jump on me. She belongs to the woman who lives above my office. The woman is trying to train her, but she is still very much a hyper puppy.  That was the most interesting part of the day. Most of the rest of the day was spent sending out bills to clients.
> 
> I have managed to completely avoid Barney. B never watched it when she was little.  I won't miss it, but I'm sure a lot of people will.
> 
> 
> Weren't the planning on adding a Nintendo section? Or am I thinking of something else?
> 
> Awesome. I think I want to plan a January or February trip now.
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Hatley! She's really cute.
> 
> The suitcase I ordered yesterday morning was delivered today. I was so surprised.  Now that I look at it though I think it might be a little too large for my 2 day trip in October. Darn, I may be forced to buy the next smaller size too.



Yes, we`re in the love Barney camp......there was talk of Nintendo going in to replace Kidzone, then it all changed when the new park was announced. 

You don`t want a suitcase that`s too big for a short trip.





J'aime Paris said:


> Thank you, we think they're pretty special!
> I put a photo of greener days...since Hatley is white like the snow, it would have been more like a
> Where's Waldo type picture, lol!!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> Barney is a great dog name!  Our Barney is a Bishon/Shi tsu mix....sometimes known as a Teddy Bear.
> 
> 
> Thank you!  She's a keeper!



lol.....yes you would lose her in snow for sure.......





Lynne G said:


> Neat picture Charade.
> 
> Ah, cute the other name for that dog type, Paris.
> 
> And so, only a night owl as early evening nap.  Probably from DH arriving in the wee hours last night, and wanting to talk after the scary drive he had.  And I could not get back to sleep by the time the alarm went off.




You were a night owl last night.........yes, an early evening nap will cut into your night sleep......




Rain has finally stopped and although it`s still grey, no high winds either. Although forecast for next five or six days doesn`t look good. 

So, popping out this morning to a wholesale place where we get all our washing powder in bulk size, kitchen paper and so on. We go in for one or two items and end up with a full cart! They do have a good seafood selection too. 

I gave a friend a book I had called the Fodmap plan, she has started to have tummy issues, and it`s helped her a lot. Doubt I`ll see the book again.......she says she reads it like a bible! 

And finished The Idiot........not as bad as I thought if I`m honest. Will I read it again.......not until hell freezes over! But, it`s done. 

Will think about dinner later. 






























Happy Thirsty Throwback Thursday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, still so dark with a just a partly cloudy sky.  And a full day of that glorious sun.  While it is 27F out, no melting yet.  But with a high of 36F, and all day sun, melting will commence as the sun gets high enough.  So maybe a short lunchtime walk, as yay to be wearing shades.  

Good Morning Schumi. Yep, I go into those big box stores thinking only going to pick up some stuff, end up with much more. I too use for laundry soap and paper goods. Their meats and bakery are generally good too. Glad to hear not wet today. Yeah, our 5 day forecast is certainly showing it’s winter time.

At least the sun returns for a day, as a messy Friday is predicted. Your choice: snow shower or mix of sleet and rain. Happily though, 41F is the high, so not as much chance of icy, but lots of water will be on the roads with the melting ice, from today and tomorrow.


And so that week day routine continues, which means early bird wake up and tea kettle quickly put on the stove.  Tea for me, so enjoying it as yes, a thirsty Thursday is here.  

But after a shorter holiday week day routine, this 5 day one is taking its time.  I am so ready for the weekend.  

With that, homies it is your choice to throw back a drink on this Thirsty Thursday.  And have a totally terrific Thursday too.


----------



## Charade67

Up way too early today. I normally get up at 7:30.but had my alarm set for 6:45 since I need to get my vaccination before work. The cat decided that I needed to get up at 5:30. Once I was up he went back to sleep.

The snow has disappeared from our weekend forecast. Now it says mostly sunny. I read the some parts of New Jersey got over 30 inches. Eek!

I decided to go ahead and order the smaller suitcase. The larger one will go to Disney and the smaller to Universal. 

Time to go get stabbed.


----------



## macraven

Ouch


----------



## keishashadow

Blinding sunshine told me it was time to break out the duster this morning.  Looks like the single digits will be missing us this weekend, hip-hippa-ray!

I went thru phase of search for perfect suitcase.  most looked like those gorillas had gotten to them after a few trips.  Finally, sprung for the stuff the FAs use...travelpro.  Cannot recommend the brand any higher.  

Waiting for the delsey carry on spinner to croak but it’s still humming along too 

Those zippered, stretchy luggage covers are also lifesavers.  On 2nd set of them, our luggage is pristine


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Up way too early today. I normally get up at 7:30.but had my alarm set for 6:45 since I need to get my vaccination before work. The cat decided that I needed to get up at 5:30. Once I was up he went back to sleep.
> 
> The snow has disappeared from our weekend forecast. Now it says mostly sunny. I read the some parts of New Jersey got over 30 inches. Eek!
> 
> I decided to go ahead and order the smaller suitcase. The larger one will go to Disney and the smaller to Universal.
> 
> Time to go get stabbed.



Hope it goes well getting jabbed.......or jagged as we say........





macraven said:


> Ouch




lol....one word says it all sometime.......




keishashadow said:


> Blinding sunshine told me it was time to break out the duster this morning.  Looks like the single digits will be missing us this weekend, hip-hippa-ray!
> 
> I went thru phase of search for perfect suitcase.  most looked like those gorillas had gotten to them after a few trips.  Finally, sprung for the stuff the FAs use...travelpro.  Cannot recommend the brand any higher.
> 
> Waiting for the delsey carry on spinner to croak but it’s still humming along too
> 
> Those zippered, stretchy luggage covers are also lifesavers.  On 2nd set of them, our luggage is pristine



Sunshine is always nice....think you and Lynne have similar weather a lot. 

If I can find our luggage after not being in use for so long, I may consider changing them this year or next.......they`re fine and fit for purpose but looking a little ragged round the edges......and at the moment, in the attic very, very lonely 




Rain did stay on for a while, but looks like it`s finally off......

Spent the afternoon on calls today while my husband watched what I think was sharknado meets croctopus meets Godzilla meets some other weird and wonderful creature. Not my cup of tea at all.......

Dinner is cod loin....all skinned, boned and looking delicious. Huge chunky fillets with a little lemon butter sauce, mini roast potatoes and some veg. Made apple crumble for dessert and will whip up some custard. That`s dinner.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Yes, we`re in the love Barney camp......there was talk of Nintendo going in to replace Kidzone, then it all changed when the new park was announced.
> 
> You don`t want a suitcase that`s too big for a short trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.....yes you would lose her in snow for sure.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were a night owl last night.........yes, an early evening nap will cut into your night sleep......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rain has finally stopped and although it`s still grey, no high winds either. Although forecast for next five or six days doesn`t look good.
> 
> So, popping out this morning to a wholesale place where we get all our washing powder in bulk size, kitchen paper and so on. We go in for one or two items and end up with a full cart! They do have a good seafood selection too.
> 
> I gave a friend a book I had called the Fodmap plan, she has started to have tummy issues, and it`s helped her a lot. Doubt I`ll see the book again.......she says she reads it like a bible!
> 
> And finished The Idiot........not as bad as I thought if I`m honest. Will I read it again.......not until hell freezes over! But, it`s done.
> 
> Will think about dinner later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thirsty Throwback Thursday  ​





Lynne G said:


> View attachment 554217
> 
> Ah yes, still so dark with a just a partly cloudy sky.  And a full day of that glorious sun.  While it is 27F out, no melting yet.  But with a high of 36F, and all day sun, melting will commence as the sun gets high enough.  So maybe a short lunchtime walk, as yay to be wearing shades.
> 
> Good Morning Schumi. Yep, I go into those big box stores thinking only going to pick up some stuff, end up with much more. I too use for laundry soap and paper goods. Their meats and bakery are generally good too. Glad to hear not wet today. Yeah, our 5 day forecast is certainly showing it’s winter time.
> 
> At least the sun returns for a day, as a messy Friday is predicted. Your choice: snow shower or mix of sleet and rain. Happily though, 41F is the high, so not as much chance of icy, but lots of water will be on the roads with the melting ice, from today and tomorrow.
> 
> 
> And so that week day routine continues, which means early bird wake up and tea kettle quickly put on the stove.  Tea for me, so enjoying it as yes, a thirsty Thursday is here.
> 
> But after a shorter holiday week day routine, this 5 day one is taking its time.  I am so ready for the weekend.
> 
> With that, homies it is your choice to throw back a drink on this Thirsty Thursday.  And have a totally terrific Thursday too.


That Starbucks cup and a whole bottle of wine, lol!!  Ever test it??  hee hee!



Charade67 said:


> Up way too early today. I normally get up at 7:30.but had my alarm set for 6:45 since I need to get my vaccination before work. The cat decided that I needed to get up at 5:30. Once I was up he went back to sleep.
> 
> The snow has disappeared from our weekend forecast. Now it says mostly sunny. I read the some parts of New Jersey got over 30 inches. Eek!
> 
> I decided to go ahead and order the smaller suitcase. The larger one will go to Disney and the smaller to Universal.
> 
> Time to go get stabbed.


Good luck with the 'stabbing'.  Hope its not too painful!



keishashadow said:


> Blinding sunshine told me it was time to break out the duster this morning.  Looks like the single digits will be missing us this weekend, hip-hippa-ray!
> 
> I went thru phase of search for perfect suitcase.  most looked like those gorillas had gotten to them after a few trips.  Finally, sprung for the stuff the FAs use...travelpro.  Cannot recommend the brand any higher.
> 
> Waiting for the delsey carry on spinner to croak but it’s still humming along too
> 
> Those zippered, stretchy luggage covers are also lifesavers.  On 2nd set of them, our luggage is pristine


We are getting the single digits and below zero, starting tomorrow night...boo hoo!
Need to check into those luggage covers.  Our luggage either seems to always get wet or dirty.


----------



## Lynne G

Kids want a Taco Bell run. Eh, two days late. Whatever.  Little one is happy those fries are still on the menu.  Thinking steak teriyaki for dinner.  

When it’s so sunny out, shades on, but so is winter jacket and hat.  Was a cool feeling walk.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> That Starbucks cup and a whole bottle of wine, lol!!  Ever test it??  hee hee!
> 
> 
> Good luck with the 'stabbing'.  Hope its not too painful!
> 
> 
> We are getting the single digits and below zero, starting tomorrow night...boo hoo!
> Need to check into those luggage covers.  Our luggage either seems to always get wet or dirty.
> 
> 
> View attachment 554275




lol......I haven`t actually....being honest it`s a thing we never do is go buy coffee from any of these places.....I know someone who will make a special visit to go buy coffee from Starbucks???? And she has a state of the art barista machine in her kitchen......but......I do have one of those glasses that holds a full bottle of wine. Tom bought it for me from the long defunct Gadget Shop many years ago.

I have used it once .....once was enough! If I ever use it again I`ll post a picture of it..........I think it`s lurking at the back of one of the cabinets somewhere. Might have to dig it out this weekend......Dry January is over after all........




The West Wing DVD`S arrived today, we`ll get around to them, and some of my Yankee Candle order. The other half will come tomorrow I think. 

Quiet night ahead.........might have a jammie night and a movie. Feeling in the mood for a comedy.


----------



## keishashadow

The mr volunteered to pick up Stromboli and hoagie for dinner...he had me at pick up 


Lynne G said:


> Little one is happy those fries are still on the menu. Thinking steak teriyaki for dinner.


Wait, the one thing i like @ TB is back, nacho fries? 


schumigirl said:


> being honest it`s a thing we never do is go buy coffee from any of these places...


Youngest DS barista’d (is that a word) PT there while in school until local site closed.  Pretty sure I can identify their various brews blindfolded.  That said, I now only patronize it in airports .  Unless there’s a shot of bailey’s, irish whiskey or frangelico involved, I cringe at paying $10 for a cuppa it.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Keisha those fries have been back for some time now.  Little one was ready to go to TB as they still have fries in a box or as a side at our TBs.  She gets them as a side, as while she will eat the generic taco they sell, she does not like the beefy bean burrito that is in the $5 nacho fries box.  She likes the wrap meal.  Older one likes that fries box, including the burrito.  Little one and I share the $5 grande nacho chip box, with no sour cream, as neither of us like eating it.  And  we usually sub the beans with rice.   Making ya hungry?  Though have to say your offer of takeout sounds delicious.  We’d eat both too.  Though cheesesteaks are our orders more than hoagies.  

Love all this talk of food!  

Still a beautiful sunny day, viewed from a warmer inside.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> The mr volunteered to pick up Stromboli and hoagie for dinner...he had me at pick up
> 
> Wait, the one thing i like @ TB is back, nacho fries?
> 
> Youngest DS barista’d (is that a word) PT there while in school until local site closed.  Pretty sure I can identify their various brews blindfolded.  That said, I now only patronize it in airports .  Unless there’s a shot of bailey’s, irish whiskey or frangelico involved, I cringe at paying $10 for a cuppa it.



Sounds good! 

Yes, we can make that a word if it isn`t already.... lol.....I`m a little odd with alcohol.....I do drink wine and certain liquors in cocktails.....but cannot take alcohol of any kind in  desserts or coffee drinks of any kind. Not sure why......

Last thing I had from Starbucks was one of those cold and creamy crapuccino things....regretted it almost immediately. 

This night has just flown past.....9pm already.....


----------



## Charade67

The news isn’t good. My mom has a golf ball sized mass in her colon. He doctor thinks it is cancer.......again. He is scheduling her to see a surgeon.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> The new isn’t good. My mom has a golf ball sized mass in her colon. He doctor thinks it is cancer.......again. He is scheduling her to see a surgeon.



I`m so sorry Charade. Not the news you were hoping for.

We`re all here for you.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade67 said:


> The new isn’t good. My mom has a golf ball sized mass in her colon. He doctor thinks it is cancer.......again. He is scheduling her to see a surgeon.



Oh no, sending lots of good thoughts to you and your mom.  Let’s hope they get all the cancer out of your mom.  Scary, and sad news Charade.  Hugs, as I know stressful with that news.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Charade67 said:


> The new isn’t good. My mom has a golf ball sized mass in her colon. He doctor thinks it is cancer.......again. He is scheduling her to see a surgeon.


I'm very sorry to hear this...hopefully the surgeon will be able to help


----------



## Lynne G

Hope all have a good night sleep.

And joy, we wake up to some snow that may turn to rain before outta here tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Monykalyn

Quick fly by-sounds like Mac having fun!
Late happy anniversary to Lynne and hubs!
Happy Birthday to a cute doggie-I had to go wrangle a neighbors puppies back into their box yesterday (he has a camera to keep an eye on them while away)- one had managed to flop himself out of the box. Mama is allowed to wander around - she is a yellow lab. Got some young puppy snuggles in too.
EEEKKKKKK on the snow falls! We've had a few coatings but never that much-usually just enough for kids to get sleds out to go down our hill before sun gets strong enough to melt it.  Chickens of course, just look at the icky white stuff and then back up at me when coop door opened. Younger ones brave enough to try the icky stuff for their meal worm treat-older ones follow screaching all the way.

Someone mention a stove with double ovens? I have one of those (gas) and I LOVE it!!



schumigirl said:


> Mum said she thought the vaccination spot was higher than expected..


 Yeah practically in shoulder joint! Something about optimal muscle for vaccine dispersment? Glad she was able to get hers!


keishashadow said:


> SW fan or not. The technology is amazing. If only F&F designers had done their homework.


 Oh wow, had a glimpse of how AWESOME F&F could have been using something along RotR lines...


Charade67 said:


> Brown Derby is dh's favorite Disney restaurant.


 We had a really nice meal there a few years ago. The Lounge outside is a favorite spot (especially before Baseline Taphouse)


keishashadow said:


> f anyone says they enjoy the colonoscopy prep, they seriously need their head examine


 Yeah...just went through that, actually made me sick and threw up a bunch of solution. At least clean bill for 10 years.


Charade67 said:


> I think the basin was full of colonoscopy prep.


 Apt description. Gosh is it nasty


keishashadow said:


> So, jr’s PCR is good but it shows antibodies...he’s had covid already???
> 
> Was quite sick right after xmas 2019 was Told a virus. Yes, many of the same symptoms as covid. I wonder hmm


 Several countries around the world have discovered the virus circulating late 2019. The mystery is why it didn't "trigger" into pandemic proportions until 2020.


keishashadow said:


> Turns out he is in category of being positive IgG. Likely, will be approached to donate plasma after whatever bug he has departs.


 That's a good thing right? Hope he feels better soon!


keishashadow said:


> PCR and antigen tests detect whether a person is currently infected,


 Well technically the antigen is far better at catching actual infectiousness. Trouble with PCR is it can detect presence of fragment of SARS-CoV 2, but NOT if live infectious virus. The W.H.O. also changed their rec's on "weakly positive" on PCR (if cycled to >35) to correlate with clinical symptoms, if +symptoms to repeat test. And to not retest those with no symptoms. No reason to not do rapid antigen everywhere with backup PCR if needed. TWiV and Medcram did really good podcasts on the differences and uses.


bobbie68 said:


> We did get premeir passes but only for the 2 parks.


 Love my premier AP! It is nice to be able to go and not have to stay onsite all the time (love us our huge timeshare condo space) yet be able to skip lines.


Robo56 said:


> Granddaughter and her fiancé are doing much better.


 Good news! Hope your dad is better too.


keishashadow said:


> Soooo...casting stones @ a philanthropic centenarian, who is suffering from the covid virus, that may or may not have been acquired whilest traveling on a legally sanctioned trip now passes as ‘good sport’. Aint’ that grand?


 how awful. Glad he got to spend his time with family in a beautiful place. 


Charade67 said:


> car towed out of a ditch.


 Oh goodness hope she (and car) ok!


macraven said:


> No crowds at IOA
> 
> double woot


 NICE and enjoy! June last year was like that-fun but kinda eerie too.


Charade67 said:


> The new isn’t good. My mom has a golf ball sized mass in her colon. He doctor thinks it is cancer.......again. He is scheduling her to see a surgeon.


 Oh my gosh So sorry! Hopefully surgeon has better news! Puts my grumbling how much I hate the colonscopies in perspective.

DH found out he has bone spurs in back so seeing specialist next week, and that he is really low on Vit D-despite me nagging him to take at least 4000 IU all fall and winter (he has been inconsistent with this)  Stronger and stronger evidence/correlation coming out on Vitamin D levels and severe covid disease.
Daughter with appendectomy is all healed now. She's fascinated with the med bills and how much is charged for everything though-her insurance through her university covers it all so far.
2nd Moderna shot a week ago wednesday-arm not as sore as first time but the most godawful migraine I've had in a while-not sure whether it was that contributing to nausea and body aches or the shot itself.  Felt fine in hours after shot, headache was in the am the day after. Thankfully only lasted a day.

Going to be very cold next few days, possible some snow over weekend as storm sweeps through...


----------



## schumigirl

Monyk.....good to see you post.......glad Alyssa is doing much better now. Yes, American hospital bills are both fascinating and downright scary! And glad you`ve had your second shot and symptoms didn`t last long. 

Good luck to your DH......



Dark grey skies again this morning, but not so good forecast next few days. 

Had the spookiest of coincidences happen this morning. Last night Tom mentioned someone who we kept in touch with until I lost all my emails about two years ago, I hadn`t written hers down seperately. She used to be a supervisor in the Club Lounge at RPR but we always kept in touch.....anyway long story short, Tom came across some pictures of us together at HHN about 5 or 6 years ago and said he wondered how she was getting on.......lo and behold, we got an email from her this morning! Weird and wonderful coincidences are always nice. Will reply to her later this morning.

Not much else this morning going on.....decided to do all the beds, even the empty ones, like to change them every so often too. So, laundry day ahead for me along with a list of phone calls to make.

Having shrimp and pineapple salad for lunch today. Dinner is going to be fish and chips from the chippie......no cook Friday.






























Have a wonderful Friday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, nice to see a MonyK post.  Yeah, talk about some cool weather.  Those of us seeing those snow showers this morning, yep me.  Inches.  Sigh, I, at least, rather have that cold rain.  Sorry to hear DH’s back not good.  Hope he gets some strong relief for those spurs.  Aww, puppy lovin’.  Fondly remembering when we got our yellow lab puppies.  They were so playful when young. Big paws, so we were happy to have large dogs.  Yeah, many seem to get a reaction from the shots.  I think my brother and his wife are going to their second shot soon.  Neither had much of a reaction from the first. And DH gets his first shot next week.  My work is seeing how many volunteers want the shots from work, before it may be offered to all at work.  Yeah, hoping they do, as not in the you need it first line.  Either way, will still most likely not see any offer until the summer, and hoping kids can get their shots too. 

Schumi, yes, nice when your are thinking of someone, they hear you. Hope your morning has been good, as not nice weather for our morning. No sunny start to this Friday.

And Friday it is. Woot! I am so ready for the weekend.

And weather. You know it is Winter. Another cool overnight, as 27F now. And it’s a snow rain mix falling now too. Roads sound wet. But happy this wet making storm is gone by the afternoon. Older one needs to do some errands, so said I’d go with him, as some of those places are near where I want to go, and want to go there too. We’ll be going after I’m done my screen viewing, so hope by then, the wet is not icy, and the temp is higher than now. We should be home before dark. And maybe no cook dinner Friday for us as well. Though with little one not eating fish, has to be a place that also offers chicken fingers and chips. Not sure what kids will be in the mood for.

With all that, must refill the tea in my cup. Have that fabulous Friday homies. And may all be in good spirits and healthy and happy.


----------



## macraven

It’s boo hoo day for me
Day to fly home

But it’s exciting to see Mr Mac and cats later today

last few days I did spotty postings here.
Always a rush for me at the end of a trip to stay current

It has been a lovely trip with the family and hope for a repeat in the future.
Last two nights the grandson slept with me
He is a sound sleeper and does not snore
Whew!!

The kids have another day here and I know he will miss me
like the others will

Will see you all later here tonight !
Hope all have sunshine and lollipops today

Hugs to all!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It’s boo boo day for me
> Day to fly home
> 
> But it’s exciting to see Mr Mac and cats later today
> 
> last few days I did spotty postings here.
> Always a rush for me at the end of a trip to stay current
> 
> It has been a lovely trip with the family and hope for a repeat in the future.
> Last two nights the grandson slept with me
> He is a sound sleeper and does not snore
> Whew!!
> 
> The kids have another day here and I know he will miss me
> like the others will
> 
> Will see you all later here tonight !
> Hope all have sunshine and lollipops today
> 
> Hugs to all!



I`ve loved hearing all about your trip mac.......

You`ve had a wonderful time with your family and little grandson, they will miss you......and yes, mr mac and cats will be delighted to see you......

Safe flight home......


----------



## Lynne G

That’s awesome the time you had with your family, Mac.  Safe travels today, and hope to say hello to ya in September.  

Wonder if Julie is okay. Hope she and all are doing well.

Well, lightly raining now. Will wash away the inch or so snow we got earlier this morning. And yay, the temps are climbing, so will be close to 40 when errands are run. And Schumi, our 7 day view shows chances of snow almost every other day. Winter. February. Yep, cold and snowy.

More tea?  Why not.


----------



## macraven

Thanks Lynne
I’m sure some of our dates will line up for the fall.
Today temps in Orlando will be 79 or higher
Just caught a few seconds on tv about that

Right now temps back home will hae a high of 50
Can’t complain as it’s better than what we had last few days in the parks 

Hope all the homies have a great day!


Charade, prayers for your mom
It is difficult to wait on tests .... lots of unknowns for right now
I wish the best outcome for your mother.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> That’s awesome the time you had with your family, Mac.  Safe travels today, and hope to say hello to ya in September.
> 
> Wonder if Julie is okay. Hope she and all are doing well.
> 
> Well, lightly raining now. Will wash away the inch or so snow we got earlier this morning. And yay, the temps are climbing, so will be close to 40 when errands are run. And Schumi, our 7 day view shows chances of snow almost every other day. Winter. February. Yep, cold and snowy.
> 
> More tea?  Why not.




Yes, february can be our worst month for snow and being cold. Today is just grey and drizzly, but after rain tomorrow we have to get possible snow for next four days or so......I think I`ll hibernate a little more than I have been doing. 





macraven said:


> Thanks Lynne
> I’m sure some of our dates will line up for the fall.
> Today temps in Orlando will be 79 or higher
> Just caught a few seconds on tv about that
> 
> Right now temps back home will hae a high of 50
> Can’t complain as it’s better than what we had last few days in the parks
> 
> Hope all the homies have a great day!
> 
> 
> Charade, prayers for your mom
> It is difficult to wait on tests .... lots of unknowns for right now
> I wish the best outcome for your mother.




The kids will have a lovely last day for sure....and wondering......when do we get our candy......




It was mild this morning, but has got steadily cooler as the day has gone on. Snow possibly on Sunday and then the rest of the week too.....not nice. I have plenty to keep me busy though. Just finished for the day on phone calls and spkoke to mum too who is doing brilliantly, but even she is getting a little restless now too.

My friends sewing machine I ordered for a group of us to give her as a gift for her 50th later this month has arrived today. Will wrap that up for her and I`ve to sign the card for everyone to save us going to meet up just to sign a card. 

And my Yankee Candle order is complete now too.

Will make a pot of tea soon I think......almost mid afternoon here.


----------



## macraven

You bet they will Schumi as when they kids are with me, I pay 

How can they refuse another trip with me
Lol


----------



## macraven

Son as been face timing with me as the little keeps crying for grandma


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Son as been face timing with me as the little keeps crying for grandma



Oh bless him.....they`ll all miss you for sure...till next time. 

Thank goodness for Facetime......


----------



## macraven

Sitting on the plane and surprise I can still connect to the Dis 

watch me drop off from service once the plane is in the air


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, phone signals don’t go higher than a few miles in the air, Mac.  Though some planes have a phone antenna, but it always costs, not cheaply too.  Safe travels and aww, like hearing grandma is loved.  I’m sure you will get together with family again, lol  since you pay for the fun.  Good to make memories even with all that has been hard for all to get together.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Sitting on the plane and surprise I can still connect to the Dis
> 
> watch me drop off from service once the plane is in the air


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone, Thank you for the thoughts and prayers for my mother. At this point all we can do is wait until her surgery is scheduled. Thankfully I have a cousin who is keeping me up to date on everything. I don't really know this cousin very well, but I am very proud of her. "D" is actually the daughter of my first cousin, so I guess that makes her my cousin once removed? Anyway...my cousin was only 19 when she was born and quickly proved herself to be a neglectful parent. My aunt was awarded custody of D and has raised her since she was a baby. Unfortunately history often repeats itself in my family and D was only 16 when her first child was born. She dropped out of school, worked a series of low paying jobs, and eventually had 2 more children. I don't know what made her decide to make a big change in her life, but she earned her GED, got married to the father of her youngest 2 children, and is now in nursing school. When I thanked her for everything she has done to help my mom she told me that my mom helped her a lot when she was little, so now she is returning the favor.

I think our weather forecast has gone crazy. In the past few days I have seen it go from rain/show showers on Sunday with little accumulation, to no precipitation at all, back to light snow showers, and now they are saying a possibility of 3-6 inches of snow on Sunday. I think I better go to the grocery store today just in case.



keishashadow said:


> I went thru phase of search for perfect suitcase. most looked like those gorillas had gotten to them after a few trips. Finally, sprung for the stuff the FAs use...travelpro. Cannot recommend the brand any higher.


I will admit that I bought mine mostly based on the pattern. I have already had the overnight bag in this set for about a year or 2, so I wanted  to get the other matching pieces. I don't travel by air very often, so these should last for a good while. 



schumigirl said:


> Hope it goes well getting jabbed.......or jagged as we say......





J'aime Paris said:


> Good luck with the 'stabbing'. Hope its not too painful!



Thanks. I barely felt the shot at all. So far the only side effect has been a sore arm, and it's not as sore as it was the first time. 



Monykalyn said:


> Oh goodness hope she (and car) ok!


They are both fine. She has a steep driveway and just slid down it because it was too icy. 


Monykalyn said:


> DH found out he has bone spurs in back so seeing specialist next week, and that he is really low on Vit D-despite me nagging him to take at least 4000 IU all fall and winter (he has been inconsistent with this) Stronger and stronger evidence/correlation coming out on Vitamin D levels and severe covid disease.
> Daughter with appendectomy is all healed now. She's fascinated with the med bills and how much is charged for everything though-her insurance through her university covers it all so far.


Prayers for your dh, I don't know anything about bone spurs, but it sounds painful. I was diagnosed with very low vitamin D levels a few years ago. I  have been taking 5000 IU daily. Glad to hear that your daughter has recovered.



schumigirl said:


> Had the spookiest of coincidences happen this morning. Last night Tom mentioned someone who we kept in touch with until I lost all my emails about two years ago, I hadn`t written hers down seperately. She used to be a supervisor in the Club Lounge at RPR but we always kept in touch.....anyway long story short, Tom came across some pictures of us together at HHN about 5 or 6 years ago and said he wondered how she was getting on.......lo and behold, we got an email from her this morning! Weird and wonderful coincidences are always nice. Will reply to her later this morning.


That's cool that she was thinking of you too. I don't have any email addresses written down. Maybe that is something I should do. 



macraven said:


> It’s boo hoo day for me
> Day to fly home


A sad day indeed, but now you can start looking forward to you next trip.


Speaking of trips - I told dh what AP rates were during the month of January and now he wants to plan a trip for January of '22. If we do it then it will have to be the first week of the month, I looked at the university calendar and spring semester starts very early next year.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone, Thank you for the thoughts and prayers for my mother. At this point all we can do is wait until her surgery is scheduled. Thankfully I have a cousin who is keeping me up to date on everything. I don't really know this cousin very well, but I am very proud of her. "D" is actually the daughter of my first cousin, so I guess that makes her my cousin once removed? Anyway...my cousin was only 19 when she was born and quickly proved herself to be a neglectful parent. My aunt was awarded custody of D and has raised her since she was a baby. Unfortunately history often repeats itself in my family and D was only 16 when her first child was born. She dropped out of school, worked a series of low paying jobs, and eventually had 2 more children. I don't know what made her decide to make a big change in her life, but she earned her GED, got married to the father of her youngest 2 children, and is now in nursing school. When I thanked her for everything she has done to help my mom she told me that my mom helped her a lot when she was little, so now she is returning the favor.
> 
> I think our weather forecast has gone crazy. In the past few days I have seen it go from rain/show showers on Sunday with little accumulation, to no precipitation at all, back to light snow showers, and now they are saying a possibility of 3-6 inches of snow on Sunday. I think I better go to the grocery store today just in case.
> 
> I will admit that I bought mine mostly based on the pattern. I have already had the overnight bag in this set for about a year or 2, so I wanted  to get the other matching pieces. I don't travel by air very often, so these should last for a good while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I barely felt the shot at all. So far the only side effect has been a sore arm, and it's not as sore as it was the first time.
> 
> They are both fine. She has a steep driveway and just slid down it because it was too icy.
> Prayers for your dh, I don't know anything about bone spurs, but it sounds painful. I was diagnosed with very low vitamin D levels a few years ago. I  have been taking 5000 IU daily. Glad to hear that your daughter has recovered.
> 
> That's cool that she was thinking of you too. I don't have any email addresses written down. Maybe that is something I should do.
> 
> A sad day indeed, but now you can start looking forward to you next trip.
> 
> 
> Speaking of trips - I told dh what AP rates were during the month of January and now he wants to plan a trip for January of '22. If we do it then it will have to be the first week of the month, I looked at the university calendar and spring semester starts very early next year.



What a lovely change of direction your cousin took with her life. How lovely she did go the right way, and now gets her chance to show her appreciation for your mum and all the help she gave her. Continued good wishes Charade for your mum and you too, it`s tough being away from her at this scary time too. 

Yes, after that email fiasco, I made sure I had everyone`s emails and mobile/home numbers written in an old fashioned name and address book. But, missed one or two.....




Rain is back on and it`s heavy again. So I think we`ll use the fish and chip shop delivery service tonight. 

Read in the paper today Cadbury is getting production of their chocolate back to the UK now we`ve exited the EU....yay....might get our good chocolate back again, instead of the stuff they`ve been passing off as chocolate last couple of years. There are lots of funny memes going round about the move......

Winter is definitely still here.......


----------



## macraven

Monyk, I had issues with my vitamin D levels and was put on ergo ( something ) for prescription Vit D
Otc Vit D did nothing for me
Hope your Mr does well with otc 

Well my last  connection wait is now
Flight out of Atlanta to Chattanooga is not for another hour and a half

I’ll play on my phone and catch up with what happens happening in the real world now
And of course the Dis

Charade, it is great you have someone that can keep you posted about your mother.
Still saying prayers for her and the family 

It is tough when you don’t live nearby and have to wait for hearing from the doctor.

Peace be with you.

The only thing I am not going to like is cooking meals again

There should be some set up so I could continue having meals made for me .....shopping- cooking - kitchen clean up means I am back to my real life!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, there’s chocolate then there’s very good chocolate.  

Sun is now out, like nothing happened in the morning. Glad to feel a bit warmer weather, though still feels cool, and snow still remains.

Charade, nice story about your second cousin. Yeah I had a cousin like that. My cousin had her daughter when she was 16, and raised by her grandma, then daughter had first kid at 15, also helped raised by grandma. My third cousin did also turn her life around and got married and had more kids. Thankfully, her oldest did not have a kid before she got married at 19. I hope your mom does well with the surgery, and is okay with car being okay too. Yeah, easy for a car to slide even in a little bit of ice.

Lunch, soup and cheese and crackers. Felt like that meal. Easy, and filling enough.

Safe travels Mac on second flight.  Hope you brought your charger to plug in while playing while waiting.


----------



## schumigirl

Take out mac......you have some lovely places around you......definitely tonight anyway after travelling......


Sad to hear Christopher Plummer has died. 91.

Sound of Music to Dragnet to  more recently Knives out and a million others of course....thought he was a very good actor.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Monykalyn said:


> Quick fly by-sounds like Mac having fun!
> Late happy anniversary to Lynne and hubs!
> Happy Birthday to a cute doggie-I had to go wrangle a neighbors puppies back into their box yesterday (he has a camera to keep an eye on them while away)- one had managed to flop himself out of the box. Mama is allowed to wander around - she is a yellow lab. Got some young puppy snuggles in too.
> EEEKKKKKK on the snow falls! We've had a few coatings but never that much-usually just enough for kids to get sleds out to go down our hill before sun gets strong enough to melt it.  Chickens of course, just look at the icky white stuff and then back up at me when coop door opened. Younger ones brave enough to try the icky stuff for their meal worm treat-older ones follow screaching all the way.
> 
> Someone mention a stove with double ovens? I have one of those (gas) and I LOVE it!!
> 
> Yeah practically in shoulder joint! Something about optimal muscle for vaccine dispersment? Glad she was able to get hers!
> Oh wow, had a glimpse of how AWESOME F&F could have been using something along RotR lines...
> We had a really nice meal there a few years ago. The Lounge outside is a favorite spot (especially before Baseline Taphouse)
> Yeah...just went through that, actually made me sick and threw up a bunch of solution. At least clean bill for 10 years.
> Apt description. Gosh is it nasty
> Several countries around the world have discovered the virus circulating late 2019. The mystery is why it didn't "trigger" into pandemic proportions until 2020.
> That's a good thing right? Hope he feels better soon!
> Well technically the antigen is far better at catching actual infectiousness. Trouble with PCR is it can detect presence of fragment of SARS-CoV 2, but NOT if live infectious virus. The W.H.O. also changed their rec's on "weakly positive" on PCR (if cycled to >35) to correlate with clinical symptoms, if +symptoms to repeat test. And to not retest those with no symptoms. No reason to not do rapid antigen everywhere with backup PCR if needed. TWiV and Medcram did really good podcasts on the differences and uses.
> Love my premier AP! It is nice to be able to go and not have to stay onsite all the time (love us our huge timeshare condo space) yet be able to skip lines.
> Good news! Hope your dad is better too.
> how awful. Glad he got to spend his time with family in a beautiful place.
> Oh goodness hope she (and car) ok!
> NICE and enjoy! June last year was like that-fun but kinda eerie too.
> Oh my gosh So sorry! Hopefully surgeon has better news! Puts my grumbling how much I hate the colonscopies in perspective.
> 
> DH found out he has bone spurs in back so seeing specialist next week, and that he is really low on Vit D-despite me nagging him to take at least 4000 IU all fall and winter (he has been inconsistent with this)  Stronger and stronger evidence/correlation coming out on Vitamin D levels and severe covid disease.
> Daughter with appendectomy is all healed now. She's fascinated with the med bills and how much is charged for everything though-her insurance through her university covers it all so far.
> 2nd Moderna shot a week ago wednesday-arm not as sore as first time but the most godawful migraine I've had in a while-not sure whether it was that contributing to nausea and body aches or the shot itself.  Felt fine in hours after shot, headache was in the am the day after. Thankfully only lasted a day.
> 
> Going to be very cold next few days, possible some snow over weekend as storm sweeps through...


Puppy snuggles are the absolute best!!

Bone spurs sound quite painful...hope the appointment goes well for your DH!



schumigirl said:


> Monyk.....good to see you post.......glad Alyssa is doing much better now. Yes, American hospital bills are both fascinating and downright scary! And glad you`ve had your second shot and symptoms didn`t last long.
> 
> Good luck to your DH......
> 
> 
> 
> Dark grey skies again this morning, but not so good forecast next few days.
> 
> Had the spookiest of coincidences happen this morning. Last night Tom mentioned someone who we kept in touch with until I lost all my emails about two years ago, I hadn`t written hers down seperately. She used to be a supervisor in the Club Lounge at RPR but we always kept in touch.....anyway long story short, Tom came across some pictures of us together at HHN about 5 or 6 years ago and said he wondered how she was getting on.......lo and behold, we got an email from her this morning! Weird and wonderful coincidences are always nice. Will reply to her later this morning.
> 
> Not much else this morning going on.....decided to do all the beds, even the empty ones, like to change them every so often too. So, laundry day ahead for me along with a list of phone calls to make.
> 
> Having shrimp and pineapple salad for lunch today. Dinner is going to be fish and chips from the chippie......no cook Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday  ​


Shrimp and pineapple salad sounds like a good combo!  Yum!



Lynne G said:


> Yay, nice to see a MonyK post.  Yeah, talk about some cool weather.  Those of us seeing those snow showers this morning, yep me.  Inches.  Sigh, I, at least, rather have that cold rain.  Sorry to hear DH’s back not good.  Hope he gets some strong relief for those spurs.  Aww, puppy lovin’.  Fondly remembering when we got our yellow lab puppies.  They were so playful when young. Big paws, so we were happy to have large dogs.  Yeah, many seem to get a reaction from the shots.  I think my brother and his wife are going to their second shot soon.  Neither had much of a reaction from the first. And DH gets his first shot next week.  My work is seeing how many volunteers want the shots from work, before it may be offered to all at work.  Yeah, hoping they do, as not in the you need it first line.  Either way, will still most likely not see any offer until the summer, and hoping kids can get their shots too.
> 
> Schumi, yes, nice when your are thinking of someone, they hear you. Hope your morning has been good, as not nice weather for our morning. No sunny start to this Friday.
> 
> And Friday it is. Woot! I am so ready for the weekend.
> 
> And weather. You know it is Winter. Another cool overnight, as 27F now. And it’s a snow rain mix falling now too. Roads sound wet. But happy this wet making storm is gone by the afternoon. Older one needs to do some errands, so said I’d go with him, as some of those places are near where I want to go, and want to go there too. We’ll be going after I’m done my screen viewing, so hope by then, the wet is not icy, and the temp is higher than now. We should be home before dark. And maybe no cook dinner Friday for us as well. Though with little one not eating fish, has to be a place that also offers chicken fingers and chips. Not sure what kids will be in the mood for.
> 
> With all that, must refill the tea in my cup. Have that fabulous Friday homies. And may all be in good spirits and healthy and happy.


We got about another 4 inches last night and our temps have gone quite frigid!!  Single digits with wind chills pushing well into the negatives.
But hey, it's Fri-yay!!!



macraven said:


> It’s boo hoo day for me
> Day to fly home
> 
> But it’s exciting to see Mr Mac and cats later today
> 
> last few days I did spotty postings here.
> Always a rush for me at the end of a trip to stay current
> 
> It has been a lovely trip with the family and hope for a repeat in the future.
> Last two nights the grandson slept with me
> He is a sound sleeper and does not snore
> Whew!!
> 
> The kids have another day here and I know he will miss me
> like the others will
> 
> Will see you all later here tonight !
> Hope all have sunshine and lollipops today
> 
> Hugs to all!


I'm sad for you!  It's never fun when a vacation ends.  Sounds like you have a very sweet grandson


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Puppy snuggles are the absolute best!!
> 
> Bone spurs sound quite painful...hope the appointment goes well for your DH!
> 
> 
> Shrimp and pineapple salad sounds like a good combo!  Yum!
> 
> 
> We got about another 4 inches last night and our temps have gone quite frigid!!  Single digits with wind chills pushing well into the negatives.
> But hey, it's Fri-yay!!!
> 
> 
> I'm sad for you!  It's never fun when a vacation ends.  Sounds like you have a very sweet grandson



I`m one of those folks that loves meat or shrimp with fruit......chicken stir fry with plum sauce, add in pineapples and loads of fresh ginger and you have one of my favourite dishes.....and yes, pineapple on pizza is a classic!! 

Watch out for that snow Lori......




Fish and chips were delivered and still piping hot, no need to microwave them and they were lovely. Far too much as usual. We binned a lot of chips. 

Going to have a look and see what the movie premier is tonight on the Movie channels......no doubt it won`t be spectacular. 

Hope everyone is having a lovely Friday.......


----------



## Lynne G

Still have a pumpkin to ride in.  But yeah:


Good sleeping tonight.  And no alarm set.


----------



## macraven

I’m unpacked, laundry done, and chillin reading the threads

Guessing most are in la la land catching z’s

I did notice there really was no food in the house.
Not even a loaf of bread

Mr Mac said he thought of going to get groceries but decided to wait until I was home as he had no idea of what he should buy for dinners I wanted to make.

He ended up going to Taco Bell as he was hungry...

I saw the list he has made for groceries
Cupcakes, Zingers, potato chips, bread, beer, liquor,
nuts (cause that goes good with beer), diet mt dew,
toilet paper,Tostitos, dip, orange juice, cat food.

I need to add to his list as I can’t make a meal
out of what is on the list.

He said he has been eating out each day since he wasn’t sure what to make since the fridge was empty on day 5 when I was gone.

Saturday is the worse day to grocery shop
so I assume it will be take out bbq ribs tomorrow for us.

But he did clean the house today before I arrived home so that is a plus in his favor.

First day home for me after a trip is a long one.
I empty the case, do laundry, put away the trip essentials, catch up on my snail mail, and then hold the cats...

I had lots of fun in Orlando.
Disney had long ride lines so we took a pass on some rides on our trip.
Did mostly sit down meals
BOG, Biergarden, Tony’s, Hollywood Derby, forgot which one it was at AK and MGM and another at MK

This trip had a lot of food at Disney for us
Also son and dil and granddaughter had oodles of snacks.
My dil and son bought a lot of things in the shops.

When we went to Universal, they went broke buying Potter stuff ..jk
They did talk about buying another suitcase but I left today  and no idea if they did have to do that

They return home tomorrow night.

I have a never spent that much time looking for Potter stuff  as I did on this trip.
Potter items I have from the first year the Darkside started Potter buying
Of course I did buy pins this trip as easy to pack up and fit into the cases.

It was a super fun trip and having the two g-kids with us and a friend of theirs with us.

Had some great meals at UO
Finnegans was a winner for us, and a few more sit downs there
Hit city walk for dil birthday- Vivo
The whole group had ap’s and full meal there and totally loved the food.
I shy away from Italian food so just had a desert
which was just okay.
I had a few bites of it and let the others have the rest

Exchanged some texts with them today and this evening and they said the park was crowded more than usual

Probably crowded today as weather was warmer and perfect and rain due in this weekend.

It’s never fun to spend a day in any park when it rains

We avoided taking busses or car rental and used Tony Hinds for everyday we were Florida

It was like herding cats in the morning...
We set up early pick up each morning so we would arrive before park opening.
Of course we were never on time but Tony was a gem in patiently waiting for us each morning.
Only once returning to the condo did we beat Tony for end of our park day meet up time.

I’m looking forward for doing a repeat trip set up again for next year.
But I would prefer not going in January due to weather

This was my 4 th time of doing the parks in January
Into early February
Had one year where temps were really cold and quite a bit of rain
2015 I think was a wet cold January for us also.
It was a first time for son and mom trip that year.

Delta was my airline and kids used United this trip
Delta still is doing ( thru end of March) limited seating
I like not having a full flight.
Waiting to see if fares will drop for the fall this year as they will revert back to full seating this spring.

I booked my room for the fall back in July.
All I need to do is book my fall flights

I’ve rambled enough now so it’s time to close my eyes and sleep


----------



## schumigirl

mr mac will be over the moon to have you back home.......and you did have some lovely meals while you were there......always good. I`m so glad you and the family had such a wonderful trip and did so many things while you were there. 

I don`t know how you did it......hearing about your day every day exhausted me just reading it some nights!!! I`d have been shattered doing the hours you did with the family.....

Ribs sound good for tonight......glad to have you back on the boards regularly mac.......



Strong winds and heavy rain all night and forecast all day, before it really gets bad and the sleety snow starts. Going to be a cold week ahead for most of us. 

Bacon was enjoyed this morning. Turkey and tomato wraps for lunch and chicken stir fries for dinner.......they`re all having teriyaki chicken, I`m having spicy plum with pineapple and ginger.....lush!! 

Doing some cleaning this morning and making a couple of calls. No plans to go anywhere next couple of days, we have plenty of food to keep us going 3 months and beyond! 





























Have a wonderful Saturday and weekend.......










​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah the weekend, when I have a quiet morning, and the remote.  Wash started a couple hours ago, and tea pot may need refilling.  Was thirsty this morning, and felt cool, but at least above freezing by 2 degrees.  

Our usual lazy will continue tomorrow. Winter storm watch has been flashing on my phone for a few days now. Snowy Sunday is predicted to leave 3 to 8 inches of snow by the last flurry stopping in the afternoon. Heavy snow, more than an inch an hour, around lunchtime. Yeah, a lighter snow morning before a sucker punch of the bulk of the snow before that bully winter storm system messes up our Sunday. No matter. Grocery shopping will be done today like Mac will be doing. Funny, I think minus the cat food, my kids would be close to giving me Mr. Mac’s list. LoL

Glad you are safely home Mac, and had a great time with your family, including with the grandkids. Memories for all were made.

Yep,Mac’s routine coming home is close to my routine when arriving home from a trip. Suitcase emptied into the wash, and going through the snail mail. I too tend to get a cleaned out pantry when I arrive, as kids ate out some, and well, did not stock for days, like I do. Have to say though, both can cook and bake when they have to. DH does a what do I want to eat today shopping. Never any bulk like I tend to do. I do not like grocery shopping. And so, with a pick up at a store for an item that I forgot about, grocery shopping is our Saturday plans. Mind you, some of that shopping will be solo, as I highly doubt little one will be up and ready before noon, and while older one will most likely be up before her, unless the shopping includes a takeout spot, and is a brief only one store time, he’d go with me. Though he is happy to fill the grocery cart with food he wants to eat, that he knows little one will not, Yeah, when he and I go grocery shopping, little one accuses we bought nothing she would eat. Yeah, well give me a list, and go with me. She sometimes goes grocery shopping for me, and you can tell it is all she wants to eat.

Well at least a sunny Saturday morning with the clouds building in the afternoon. That darn snow will be arriving between 4 am and 6 am Sunday morning. With the snow and around and below freezing temps tomorrow, I think our Sunday will be lazy too. Well when the snow ends, will be shoveling and clearing off cars. Hopefully hours before dark.

Ah, the weekend weather is half good, half not so good. Well half rotten, actually.  Oh well.  Schumi seems to not have a nice sounding weather weekend either.  

Time for more tea. A report I always post. And maybe get into a snack or two. Getting hungry.

A super happy Saturday to all the homies.

And welcome home Mac.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Sounds like your trip was bursting with fun, Mac!
Nothing better than family time and the grandchildren

DH's shopping list sounds quite similar to one my DH would make, lol!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Mac so glad you got chance to spend time with family.  They are the best times for me.

Hope Lynne gets her grocery shopping.

In the hope things will improve DIL is planning us a trip for next Spring for us with them and god willing the new grandchild.  Will not be US or Mexico (their favourites) this time but Caribbean or UAE.  We are in safe hands with her organisation skills.

Lovely bright morning here  gone cold now and a little rainy.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I'm preparing for a mostly lazy Saturday today. Yesterday I did everything I needed to do around the house. 

I got 2 pieces of good news yesterday. The first was for the man from my church who has Alzheimer's and recently had Covid. He was released from the hospital and into a different care facility. Since he has been there he has been more alert and coherent. He has also been able to feed  and dress himself which is something he has been unable to do for months. 

The next is from the university. I do a monthly payment plan for B's room and board. I have 2 payments left for this semester. I got a notice that her Virginia tuition assistance grant has increased. This means that we have less to pay out of pocket.  It's only $230, but any little bit helps. 



macraven said:


> There should be some set up so I could continue having meals made for me .....shopping- cooking - kitchen clean up means I am back to my real life!


 There is something like that, but it is quite expensive. A personal chef. I have always said that if I ever came into a large about of money that would be the first person I would hire. 



schumigirl said:


> Sad to hear Christopher Plummer has died. 91.


Very sad indeed. We are just over a month into 2021 and have already lost several celebrities. 



macraven said:


> I did notice there really was no food in the house.
> Not even a loaf of bread
> 
> Mr Mac said he thought of going to get groceries but decided to wait until I was home as he had no idea of what he should buy for dinners I wanted to make.


That sounds like my husband too. He always eats out when I am gone and will wait until I get back to do any shopping.  Sounds like you had a really great time with your family. WIll you be going back again before September?



Lynne G said:


> Winter storm watch has been flashing on my phone for a few days now. Snowy Sunday is predicted to leave 3 to 8 inches of snow by the last flurry stopping in the afternoon. Heavy snow, more than an inch an hour, around lunchtime. Yeah, a lighter snow morning before a sucker punch of the bulk of the snow before that bully winter storm system messes up our Sunday


It's supposed to start snowing here just after midnight and continue all night. Last I heard 3-5 inches was predicted. I'm now thinking maybe we should have invested in a snow blower. 


My new, smaller suitcase arrived this morning. I think it will be perfect for a short trip. I decided to sell my old luggage set and have already had an offer. I'm now thinking about  getting the largest suitcase in the set and making it complete.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Sounds like your trip was bursting with fun, Mac!
> Nothing better than family time and the grandchildren
> 
> DH's shopping list sounds quite similar to one my DH would make, lol!!



I have the proud achievement of having a husband who shops better than I do! Give him a list or not.....he gets everything we need and does occasionally bring home little surprises too which is always nice. 

Will post my large wine glass later......filled of course...... 




Charade......glad you got a more suitable suitcase for your trip. And two pieces of good news is lovely. The news of the gentleman is especially good. Hope you mum is coping ok.......






Snow supposed to be here in the next hour or so.....looks more like more rain to be honest.......although it`s just got heavier and coming in straight off the sea, so it will get colder.

Finished my phone calls for the day......now settling in to some old movies I think.....will have a rumble through and see what we fancy.....either Bob Hope or maybe some Hitchcock........


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all.  Busy last two days here.  Weekend still buzzing....two grocery orders to pick up today then jr coming out of quarantine for dinner here. MS still has symptoms, geez.  Made him crab cakes yesterday to lift his spirits.  Yes, the way to their hearts is thru their tummies


Charade67 said:


> The news isn’t good. My mom has a golf ball sized mass in her colon. He doctor thinks it is cancer.......again. He is scheduling her to see a surgeon.


So sorry to read, prayers for her.  My mom had like surgery 40 years ago & still hanging in there. 


Monykalyn said:


> Several countries around the world have discovered the virus circulating late 2019. The mystery is why it didn't "trigger" into pandemic proportions until 2020.


 it was undiagnosed initially, then ignored/downplayed.  A real cluster yuck
Think





Monykalyn said:


> Trouble with PCR is it can detect presence of fragment of SARS-CoV 2, but NOT if live infectious virus


Yes, PCR is the go to after the rapid.  Serology studies likely bigger bucks and take more time to perform & process, so many without insurance out there now


Monykalyn said:


> 2nd Moderna shot a week ago wednesday-arm not as sore as first time but the most godawful migraine I've had in a while-not sure whether it was that contributing to nausea and body aches or the shot itself. Felt fine in hours after shot, headache was in the am the day after. Thankfully only lasted a day.


That’s the level of side effects i’m Looking for the end of the month.  Did get quite a sore arm and felt exhausted two days after first one for a day.  Otherwise, a nothing the 1st round for me


Monykalyn said:


> DH found out he has bone spurs in back so seeing specialist next week, and that he is really low on Vit D-despite me nagging him to take at least 4000 IU all fall and winter (he has been inconsistent with this) Stronger and stronger evidence/correlation coming out on Vitamin D levels and severe covid disease.
> Daughter with appendectomy is all healed now. She's fascinated with the med bills and how much is charged for everything though-her insurance through her university covers it all so far.


Yea for DD.  I’ve never heard of anyone’s mandated college insurance paying for anything other than the onsite clinic.  Nice to hear.

Oh, the surgeons will be circling your DH now.  I’ve been running from them for years   Hope it works out well for him.


schumigirl said:


> lo and behold, we got an email from her this morning! Weird and wonderful coincidences are always nice. Will reply to her later this morning.


Spidey senses afoot 


macraven said:


> It has been a lovely trip with the family and hope for a repeat in the future.
> Last two nights the grandson slept with me
> He is a sound sleeper and does not snore
> Whew!!


Aw, that’s sweet to hear. So glad you got to connect with them. 


macraven said:


> Son as been face timing with me as the little keeps crying for grandma


Double aw, you will have to start FaceTiming him regularly


Charade67 said:


> I will admit that I bought mine mostly based on the pattern. I have already had the overnight bag in this set for about a year or 2, so I wanted to get the other matching pieces. I don't travel by air very often, so these should last for a good while.


If it gives you joy, that’s all that matters in the end 


Lynne G said:


> Yep, there’s chocolate then there’s very good chocolate.


So true


J'aime Paris said:


> Puppy snuggles are the absolute best!!


Ditto 


macraven said:


> Mr Mac said he thought of going to get groceries but decided to wait until I was home as he had no idea of what he should buy for dinners I wanted to make.


Well, now that you’ve beven out & about... .  JK, maybe you could check into the online pickup systems probably in place in your area.  I do love popping that trunk & watching them pile the goodies into it.  

They do have home delivery here too but appts are much more difficult to obtain.


macraven said:


> This was my 4 th time of doing the parks in January
> Into early February


January always has seemed cold, never got a warm snap when there.

Week before Pres day, going forward has been kind to us in the past.

Weatherunderground has feature where you can pull up historical temperature patterns if you get bored.

So glad you had an amazing get-away!  Your kids/GS are so lucky to have such a wonderful & generous force in their lives


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all.  Busy last two days here.  Weekend still buzzing....two grocery orders to pick up today then jr coming out of quarantine for dinner here. MS still has symptoms, geez.  Made him crab cakes yesterday to lift his spirits.  Yes, the way to their hearts is thru their tummies
> 
> So sorry to read, prayers for her.  My mom had like surgery 40 years ago & still hanging in there.
> it was undiagnosed initially, then ignored/downplayed.  A real cluster yuck
> Think
> Yes, PCR is the go to after the rapid.  Serology studies likely bigger bucks and take more time to perform & process, so many without insurance out there now
> 
> That’s the level of side effects i’m Looking for the end of the month.  Did get quite a sore arm and felt exhausted two days after first one for a day.  Otherwise, a nothing the 1st round for me
> 
> Yea for DD.  I’ve never heard of anyone’s mandated college insurance paying for anything other than the onsite clinic.  Nice to hear.
> 
> Oh, the surgeons will be circling your DH now.  I’ve been running from them for years   Hope it works out well for him.
> 
> Spidey senses afoot
> 
> Aw, that’s sweet to hear. So glad you got to connect with them.
> 
> Double aw, you will have to start FaceTiming him regularly
> 
> If it gives you joy, that’s all that matters in the end
> 
> So true
> 
> Ditto
> 
> Well, now that you’ve beven out & about... .  JK, maybe you could check into the online pickup systems probably in place in your area.  I do love popping that trunk & watching them pile the goodies into it.
> 
> They do have home delivery here too but appts are much more difficult to obtain.
> 
> January always has seemed cold, never got a warm snap when there.
> 
> Week before Pres day, going forward has been kind to us in the past.
> 
> Weatherunderground has feature where you can pull up historical temperature patterns if you get bored.
> 
> So glad you had an amazing get-away!  Your kids/GS are so lucky to have such a wonderful & generous force in their lives




Hear hear on mac!!!

Glad younger DS is improved enough to come round......continued good wishes for middle son.......crab cakes is always an incentive!! I need to make crab cakes more often, we have an abundance of crab around here....love it. If Kyle is under the weather....chocolate cake usually sets him a little better.....




No snow yet......but load and loads of rain.......we will need that ark before long.


----------



## macraven

Thanks for the sweet we welcome back home here

I missed all the homies while gone!

charade. Yes my sept trip is locked in is also including  early October
Will see you at UO!
Nice only two more payments for you to make 

Schumi, my goodness your weather is going to keep you inside for a long time!
Snow and cold is not fun to deal with
Tom is a mind reader and he knows if something is not on the list and will get things off the invisible shopping list for you

Julie, UAE?


J’aime, you married the right man !
He can read your mind and knows what really is on thr grocery lists.

Lynne, you are lucky you have two assistances for grocery shopping
Of course the down fall is one kid still has to go back out for forgotten things on the list 
I can remember you talking about when they would get their drivers license and were very eager to do the store runs for you 
And thanks lynne as it is nice to be back home
I like vacations but I prefer to sleep in my bed once I’m gone for a week 

Keiasha...Me shop on line ?
lol


----------



## Lynne G

Aw seems like the mom’s kitchen is well oiled to fill up the sons, Keisha.  Glad to hear no too bad side effects from the shot.  I’m hoping the one shot is offered soon.  Yep, I do that drive up, push the trunk button, load um up, button pushed, drive away.  Hope all are feeling better soon.   Amazon Pantry orders delivery to the front door too.

Yep, nice to have drivers and shoppers for me, Mac.  I still get accused of passenger driving.  LoL Comments on the driving are not appreciated either.  LoL But I have to say, both are good drivers.  And it nice to be able to look around and not be the driver sometimes.

Ah both kids up, bribed with bacon, eggs and bagels. Made coffee for them too.

Close to the time the mom holler sounds as ready to hit the stores, and hope not too crowded.  At least we have plenty of bread and milk.  And since new alcoholic state store was near where where older one and I went yesterday, alcohol is plenty now too.  One bottle will last me weeks though, LoL.

Yay for Charade to get new luggage. I tend to keep mine until they break. On my second. I take a carry on size that I check in if free, if not, takes me to stand on seat to put in overhead. And a backpack, that I put my small purse inside to go through security. That is no matter how long the trip. I always have snacks and a refillable water bottle in the backpack. You never know when you need food now, and the water bottle has a filter, so okay tasting water whenever can find a fountain or nice worker to fill with water or fill with a given cup of water.

Off to see if snail moving little one has finished her bagel and ready for travel.  Hey, can wear sunglasses right now.  Taking trash out much earlier, was a beautiful blue sky.  Yeah, and this time tomorrow will be heavily snowing.  Thank goodness for easy teleworking.  Would not like to be commuting in the dark early morning this Monday.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Thanks for the sweet we welcome back home here
> 
> I missed all the homies while gone!
> 
> charade. Yes my sept trip is locked in is also including  early October
> Will see you at UO!
> Nice only two more payments for you to make
> 
> Schumi, my goodness your weather is going to keep you inside for a long time!
> Snow and cold is not fun to deal with
> Tom is a mind reader and he knows if something is not on the list and will get things off the invisible shopping list for you
> 
> Julie, UAE?
> 
> 
> J’aime, you married the right man !
> He can read your mind and knows what really is on thr grocery lists.
> 
> Lynne, you are lucky you have two assistances for grocery shopping
> Of course the down fall is one kid still has to go back out for forgotten things on the list
> I can remember you talking about when they would get their drivers license and were very eager to do the store runs for you
> And thanks lynne as it is nice to be back home
> I like vacations but I prefer to sleep in my bed once I’m gone for a week
> 
> Keiasha...Me shop on line ?
> lol



lol....yes, last time he went out he came back with a couple of things I had forgotten I wanted......and a Ben & Jerry`s special valentine ice cream he saw and thought I`d like......brown sugar ice cream......lush!! I think he listens more than I give him credit for......





Lynne G said:


> Aw seems like the mom’s kitchen is well oiled to fill up the sons, Keisha.  Glad to hear no too bad side effects from the shot.  I’m hoping the one shot is offered soon.  Yep, I do that drive up, push the trunk button, load um up, button pushed, drive away.  Hope all are feeling better soon.   Amazon Pantry orders delivery to the front door too.
> 
> Yep, nice to have drivers and shoppers for me, Mac.  I still get accused of passenger driving.  LoL Comments on the driving are not appreciated either.  LoL But I have to say, both are good drivers.  And it nice to be able to look around and not be the driver sometimes.
> 
> Ah both kids up, bribed with bacon, eggs and bagels. Made coffee for them too.
> 
> Close to the time the mom holler sounds as ready to hit the stores, and hope not too crowded.  At least we have plenty of bread and milk.  And since new alcoholic state store was near where where older one and I went yesterday, alcohol is plenty now too.  One bottle will last me weeks though, LoL.
> 
> Yay for Charade to get new luggage. I tend to keep mine until they break. On my second. I take a carry on size that I check in if free, if not, takes me to stand on seat to put in overhead. And a backpack, that I put my small purse inside to go through security. That is no matter how long the trip. I always have snacks and a refillable water bottle in the backpack. You never know when you need food now, and the water bottle has a filter, so okay tasting water whenever can find a fountain or nice worker to fill with water or fill with a given cup of water.
> 
> Off to see if snail moving little one has finished her bagel and ready for travel.  Hey, can wear sunglasses right now.  Taking trash out much earlier, was a beautiful blue sky.  Yeah, and this time tomorrow will be heavily snowing.  Thank goodness for easy teleworking.  Would not like to be commuting in the dark early morning this Monday.



I love driving, but I do enjoy being a passenger too......

We do more home deliveries for groceries, but have done click and collect too....either works. We had a delivery yesterday and first time ever I called for a refund on some items. I asked for now substitutes, but they did substitute a few items, but we got to keep them and got the original refunded. Not bad service.

Have a nice time at the stores.....hope they`re quiet for you.....


----------



## Realfoodfans

@macraven UAE is United Arab Emirates - eg Abu Dhabi but looks likely to be Dubai as we have enjoyed visits there a few times previously.


----------



## macraven

I know what it is ...
Not a place I would be going to


----------



## J'aime Paris

Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. I'm preparing for a mostly lazy Saturday today. Yesterday I did everything I needed to do around the house.
> 
> I got 2 pieces of good news yesterday. The first was for the man from my church who has Alzheimer's and recently had Covid. He was released from the hospital and into a different care facility. Since he has been there he has been more alert and coherent. He has also been able to feed  and dress himself which is something he has been unable to do for months.
> 
> The next is from the university. I do a monthly payment plan for B's room and board. I have 2 payments left for this semester. I got a notice that her Virginia tuition assistance grant has increased. This means that we have less to pay out of pocket.  It's only $230, but any little bit helps.
> 
> There is something like that, but it is quite expensive. A personal chef. I have always said that if I ever came into a large about of money that would be the first person I would hire.
> 
> Very sad indeed. We are just over a month into 2021 and have already lost several celebrities.
> 
> That sounds like my husband too. He always eats out when I am gone and will wait until I get back to do any shopping.  Sounds like you had a really great time with your family. WIll you be going back again before September?
> 
> It's supposed to start snowing here just after midnight and continue all night. Last I heard 3-5 inches was predicted. I'm now thinking maybe we should have invested in a snow blower.
> 
> 
> My new, smaller suitcase arrived this morning. I think it will be perfect for a short trip. I decided to sell my old luggage set and have already had an offer. I'm now thinking about  getting the largest suitcase in the set and making it complete.


Wonderful news about the gentleman at your church!
I have a daughter in college too...every penny does help!!



keishashadow said:


> Hey all.  Busy last two days here.  Weekend still buzzing....two grocery orders to pick up today then jr coming out of quarantine for dinner here. MS still has symptoms, geez.  Made him crab cakes yesterday to lift his spirits.  Yes, the way to their hearts is thru their tummies
> 
> So sorry to read, prayers for her.  My mom had like surgery 40 years ago & still hanging in there.
> it was undiagnosed initially, then ignored/downplayed.  A real cluster yuck
> Think
> Yes, PCR is the go to after the rapid.  Serology studies likely bigger bucks and take more time to perform & process, so many without insurance out there now
> 
> That’s the level of side effects i’m Looking for the end of the month.  Did get quite a sore arm and felt exhausted two days after first one for a day.  Otherwise, a nothing the 1st round for me
> 
> Yea for DD.  I’ve never heard of anyone’s mandated college insurance paying for anything other than the onsite clinic.  Nice to hear.
> 
> Oh, the surgeons will be circling your DH now.  I’ve been running from them for years   Hope it works out well for him.
> 
> Spidey senses afoot
> 
> Aw, that’s sweet to hear. So glad you got to connect with them.
> 
> Double aw, you will have to start FaceTiming him regularly
> 
> If it gives you joy, that’s all that matters in the end
> 
> So true
> 
> Ditto
> 
> Well, now that you’ve beven out & about... .  JK, maybe you could check into the online pickup systems probably in place in your area.  I do love popping that trunk & watching them pile the goodies into it.
> 
> They do have home delivery here too but appts are much more difficult to obtain.
> 
> January always has seemed cold, never got a warm snap when there.
> 
> Week before Pres day, going forward has been kind to us in the past.
> 
> Weatherunderground has feature where you can pull up historical temperature patterns if you get bored.
> 
> So glad you had an amazing get-away!  Your kids/GS are so lucky to have such a wonderful & generous force in their lives


Sorry to hear your son still has symptoms.  Hope he's better soon!
Will he share his crab cakes?? Asking for a friend....



Lynne G said:


> Aw seems like the mom’s kitchen is well oiled to fill up the sons, Keisha.  Glad to hear no too bad side effects from the shot.  I’m hoping the one shot is offered soon.  Yep, I do that drive up, push the trunk button, load um up, button pushed, drive away.  Hope all are feeling better soon.   Amazon Pantry orders delivery to the front door too.
> 
> Yep, nice to have drivers and shoppers for me, Mac.  I still get accused of passenger driving.  LoL Comments on the driving are not appreciated either.  LoL But I have to say, both are good drivers.  And it nice to be able to look around and not be the driver sometimes.
> 
> Ah both kids up, bribed with bacon, eggs and bagels. Made coffee for them too.
> 
> Close to the time the mom holler sounds as ready to hit the stores, and hope not too crowded.  At least we have plenty of bread and milk.  And since new alcoholic state store was near where where older one and I went yesterday, alcohol is plenty now too.  One bottle will last me weeks though, LoL.
> 
> Yay for Charade to get new luggage. I tend to keep mine until they break. On my second. I take a carry on size that I check in if free, if not, takes me to stand on seat to put in overhead. And a backpack, that I put my small purse inside to go through security. That is no matter how long the trip. I always have snacks and a refillable water bottle in the backpack. You never know when you need food now, and the water bottle has a filter, so okay tasting water whenever can find a fountain or nice worker to fill with water or fill with a given cup of water.
> 
> Off to see if snail moving little one has finished her bagel and ready for travel.  Hey, can wear sunglasses right now.  Taking trash out much earlier, was a beautiful blue sky.  Yeah, and this time tomorrow will be heavily snowing.  Thank goodness for easy teleworking.  Would not like to be commuting in the dark early morning this Monday.


I'm a terrible passenger...always seem to push the imaginary brake


----------



## Charade67

Just sold my old luggage set. The buyer was a young mom of 2 small children. She told me she has been using the same suitcase for 14 years and has recently been sharing it with the children. Now she has enough pieces that each of them can have their own bag. 



schumigirl said:


> Finished my phone calls for the day......now settling in to some old movies I think.....will have a rumble through and see what we fancy.....either Bob Hope or maybe some Hitchcock........


Two really good choices. There are a lot of Hitchcock movies I still haven't seen yet. 



keishashadow said:


> Hey all. Busy last two days here. Weekend still buzzing....two grocery orders to pick up today then jr coming out of quarantine for dinner here. MS still has symptoms, geez. Made him crab cakes yesterday to lift his spirits. Yes, the way to their hearts is thru their tummies


Sorry to hear your son still isn't well. Hope the crab cakes helped cheer him up. 



keishashadow said:


> So sorry to read, prayers for her. My mom had like surgery 40 years ago & still hanging in there.


Thanks Keisha. It's been about 25 years since my mom's last cancer surgery. I am much more concerned now because of her age,.



macraven said:


> charade. Yes my sept trip is locked in is also including early October
> Will see you at UO!


 I am looking forward to it. Would also love to meet up with anyone else who will be there October 2 & 3. 



Lynne G said:


> Yay for Charade to get new luggage. I tend to keep mine until they break.


I really should  do that. I had no good reason to get new suitcases. I just wanted to match my overnight bag. Thankfully I got a good deal on the last set I owned, and used it for 7 years, so I feel I got my money's worth. 

I have absolutely noting planned for the rest of the day. Maybe I will call my mom.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I know what it is ...
> Not a place I would be going to



Us neither. I know I`ve regaled you and Janet over the years with our tales of our times there......not for us. 




J'aime Paris said:


> Wonderful news about the gentleman at your church!
> I have a daughter in college too...every penny does help!!
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear your son still has symptoms.  Hope he's better soon!
> Will he share his crab cakes?? Asking for a friend....
> 
> 
> I'm a terrible passenger...always seem to push the imaginary brake



lol....my mum, who has never driven in her life, is the worst passenger....yes, she does that imaginary foot press too. She`s funny.......




Charade67 said:


> Just sold my old luggage set. The buyer was a young mom of 2 small children. She told me she has been using the same suitcase for 14 years and has recently been sharing it with the children. Now she has enough pieces that each of them can have their own bag.
> 
> Two really good choices. There are a lot of Hitchcock movies I still haven't seen yet.
> 
> Sorry to hear your son still isn't well. Hope the crab cakes helped cheer him up.
> 
> Thanks Keisha. It's been about 25 years since my mom's last cancer surgery. I am much more concerned now because of her age,.
> 
> I am looking forward to it. Would also love to meet up with anyone else who will be there October 2 & 3.
> 
> I really should  do that. I had no good reason to get new suitcases. I just wanted to match my overnight bag. Thankfully I got a good deal on the last set I owned, and used it for 7 years, so I feel I got my money's worth.
> 
> I have absolutely noting planned for the rest of the day. Maybe I will call my mom.



We ended up watching Strangers on a Train.....I love that movie. 

Good news on the luggage sale......



Dinner was beautiful....love a good old sweet and spicy stir fry. Teriyaki chicken for the others. 

Cuppa time then some red wine I think.........and a movie.


----------



## schumigirl

Lori...just for you......

The wine has been breathing all afternoon......we didn`t decant it, but just poured it in the glass bucket...... 

The glass is surprisingly heavy for being only around $15. I thought it was plastic originally. So, I might get a little help drinking all of it.......maybe  Wine was a gift, so no idea what it`ll be like.

About to watch The Firm or A Few Good Men......not a Tom Cruise fan, but love those movies.....the latter purely for Kevin Bacon  and it is a good movie.





















Hic......


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Lori...just for you......
> 
> The wine has been breathing all afternoon......we didn`t decant it, but just poured it in the glass bucket......
> 
> The glass is surprisingly heavy for being only around $15. I thought it was plastic originally. So, I might get a little help drinking all of it.......maybe  Wine was a gift, so no idea what it`ll be like.
> 
> About to watch The Firm or A Few Good Men......not a Tom Cruise fan, but love those movies.....the latter purely for Kevin Bacon  and it is a good movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hic......




I did not pick the right month to give up alcohol
Cheers to you and Tom!!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> View attachment 554606
> 
> I did not pick the right month to give up alcohol
> Cheers to you and Tom!!




Oh heck.....I forgot already you`re doing Dry February! Tom just gave me into trouble for tempting you.........whooops!! 

Loving the Bacon meme.......

Well I got outvoted......It`s The Firm.....apparently I chose the last movie......who knew we had a turnlist!


----------



## Lynne G

Majority vote: Chinese takeout, our generally Saturday dinner choice.  See, with the snow coming tomorrow, left over food is a most likely. And none care that it’s a repeat meal.  Woot!

Pantry stocked once more. And even some more milk, since not much left when looked in the refrigerator. Some people still don’t understand why too close to me. More dirty looks. Sigh. I hate grocery shopping.

Charade, glad to hear church man doing better. And yay for lower college payment. We just paid off both kids the other day. Poorer we are. But will be getting a raise when they finish. Saving on room and board, though my grocery bill has gotten bigger with all 4 of us eating all meals at home or ordered for all.

Was a day jacket was mostly off. See what a 40 degree day does to a Northern homie? But then the Winter reminder. Sigh. Now phone flashing a Winter Storm Warning. Snowy Sunday. Sigh.

Maybe some warm hot chocolate tonight. Bought some very good chocolate today, so that melted in warm milk? Yum. Then maybe a movie too? Have to see what channel has what.

Almost dinner time. Woot!

May the most quiet and sound sleeping night to all the homies.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne, 40 is almost a heat wave in the winter, lol!
Stay warm and safe with the storm warning!
Chinese sounds good


----------



## Lynne G

True Paris, after staying around the freezing temp for days.  

But that 40 won’t be seen for several more days, as storm bringing some of that frigid air. 7 day forecast has more low 20’s in it than a few mid 30’s. And those are the high temps. With snow showing 5 of those 7 days. Guess our winter clothes and snow shovels will get a workout this week. Sigh. Can you tell, I am not a Winter liking homie.

Time for tea.  Full from dinner and relaxing as kids are doing their own streaming, and some online gaming with their friends.  Me, channel surfing to see what interests me.  Perfect Saturday night.  No need to go out now.


----------



## keishashadow

Pork chops were glazed just right tonight, chicken breast for he who won’t eat fresh pork.  Enjoying the couple of new pans I picked up before xmas, one ceramic (rice side right out of it) & another hard anodized (big one held 8 chops & a breast easily).  



macraven said:


> Keiasha...Me shop on line ?
> lol


Haha so true. At least two of the grocery stores here also accept phone in requests, just more limited in number.


J'aime Paris said:


> Sorry to hear your son still has symptoms. Hope he's better soon!
> Will he share his crab cakes?? Asking for a friend.


LOL    He’s almost there, thankfully.  Younger one looked a bit pale and lost some pounds.  He’s pin thin as it is, made sure to send him on his way with bags of food.


J'aime Paris said:


> I'm a terrible passenger...always seem to push the imaginary brake


Same.  Tend to get a bit car sick if in the back seat, sometimes with those who aren’t ‘smooth drivers’.  


Charade67 said:


> Thanks Keisha. It's been about 25 years since my mom's last cancer surgery. I am much more concerned now because of her age,.


Advancements galore since then, she’s in good hands 


schumigirl said:


> Us neither. I know I`ve regaled you and Janet over the years with our tales of our times there......not for us.


Oh yeah, can’t say it’s ever been on our radar.  Did want to see Egyptian pyramids.  Time will tell there.  Youngest DS’s bud has family there, neither he or his mother have been back for years.  Just too much unrest, long before the pandem


schumigirl said:


> Lori...just for you......
> 
> The wine has been breathing all afternoon......we didn`t decant it, but just poured it in the glass bucket......
> 
> The glass is surprisingly heavy for being only around $15. I thought it was plastic originally. So, I might get a little help drinking all of it.......maybe  Wine was a gift, so no idea what it`ll be like.
> 
> About to watch The Firm or A Few Good Men......not a Tom Cruise fan, but love those movies.....the latter purely for Kevin Bacon  and it is a good movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hic......


That is an epic goblet.  Forget two hands, i’d Be using a straw lol


----------



## Monykalyn

Cleaning saturday-oh yeah but always glad when it is done. Love sliding into clean sheets. DH out with the guys from our street at a golf place-like a Big Shots Golf.  He set up the security cameras we got for Christmas. He even put one in the coop! Ellie is the blac/white one and can barely see Bella and annie down in far left corner. Not sure where other two are-maybe by feeder out of camera range.  Have two waters plugged in as I put a nipple one in and trying to teach the girls to drink from it-better for my fluffy feathery cheeked one-to keep her head dry. She's at high risk for frostbite on her comb. And yes-I can talk to them too LOL! And hear them.

It was starting to snow and wind chill is bone chilling so we shut them in early. They weren't thrilled about it.
Charade we got new luggage a couple years ago-hard sided spinners including 2 that fit carry on sizes. We got them for cruises (less chance for critters to hitch a ride).  Unless I change my dates I think I will miss you this fall.


schumigirl said:


> lo and behold, we got an email from her this morning!


 Pretty cool-think we are far more connected than we know.


Lynne G said:


> ! I am so ready for the weekend


 Am always ready for the weekend lol


macraven said:


> It has been a lovely trip with the family and hope for a repeat in the future.
> Last two nights the grandson slept with me
> He is a sound sleeper and does not snore
> Whew!!


 Sounds so fun and glad you had a great time!!


macraven said:


> little keeps crying for grandma


 Oh poor lil guy. Sounds like he needs a summer visit with grandma...


schumigirl said:


> spkoke to mum too who is doing brilliantly, but even she is getting a little restless now too.


 Glad she is still doing well!!


Charade67 said:


> and is now in nursing school. When I thanked her for everything she has done to help my mom she told me that my mom helped her a lot when she was little, so now she is returning the favor.


 Not everyone is on the "usual" timetable. Some have their timetable and it works well for them-sounds like she is doing really well now!


schumigirl said:


> Read in the paper today Cadbury is getting production of their chocolate back to the UK now we`ve exited the EU....yay....might get our good chocolate back again





Lynne G said:


> ep, there’s chocolate then there’s very good chocolate.


 Wonder if that is why i quit buying the eggs several years ago? I swear they weren't as good as they used to be so stopped buying them at easter. Yeah bad chocolate is so not worth calories or money!!


macraven said:


> ergo ( something )


 ergocalciferol. good bio available form.


schumigirl said:


> and yes, pineapple on pizza is a classic!!


 Yes it is!! but there are some poor misguided souls who disagree   


macraven said:


> This was my 4 th time of doing the parks in January


 Agree January is a bit of crapshoot! Was cool when I was there at beginning of January. Two years ago it got hot!


keishashadow said:


> Yea for DD. I’ve never heard of anyone’s mandated college insurance paying for anything other than the onsite clinic. Nice to hear.
> 
> Oh, the surgeons will be circling your DH now. I’ve been running from them for years  Hope it works out well for him.


 Well technically she is an employee I guess, not just a student. Wonder if that makes a difference? The hospital they sent her to from clinic is technically not in network-but pandemic and emergency...
Yeah told DH he did NOT want surgery. So we will see. He does feel better with exercise if not too strenuous.  He's been trying to drop some pounds so this is a good motivator. Per doctor notes I've lost 10# from last year. Past 6-7 months really haven't drank much at all and of course-not going out much, and with active summer - think it all helps.  Made a cosmo tonight but split it up and diluted with a sparkly flavored water to get 2 drinks out of one mix-woo tolerance is gone!


keishashadow said:


> hen jr coming out of quarantine for dinner here


Woohoo! glad he's better and good for home cooking!
 Had pork chops tonight with stuffing, brown sugar carrots.  Didn't realize was out of poultry seasoning-usually stock up at Thansgiving but we were in Florida...DH ran to store for me, said it was packed, spice aisle ransacked. Snagged theonly bottle of poultry seasoning there. Had him get the good bread for french toast-obviously have the eggs! Gave  adozen to neighbor, still have 3 dozen around...

Did I mention we have an extra kid with us? Another of Paige's friend with stressful home situation. She is a delight! Everytime I think we can downsize I end up being glad we have all the room. Not that there is anything smaller around in inventory right now anyway-wow is market tight. 
Dog is dreaming on his bed-legs are running. Fireplace on. May be time for tea and my book!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh another tea drinker, MonyK.  Yeah, sometimes I think will be nice with just DH and I, but growing up with a large family, I like a busy house.  How generous you are always willing to be helping others.  And hehe, my neighbor has cameras in his chicken coop. They were out there the other day, shoveling the snow off the run the lone chicken has.  They always took good care of them, and I am wondering when this last one passes away, will they get new chicks?  Maybe?  They have a very fancy set up for chickens.  

Lush sounding dinner, Keisha.

Hope the wine was good tasting Schumi.  And hope the movie was good too.


And so, cute Disney movie, and now just relaxing to see what else to watch. Getting tired, so I tend to be the first one to bed. Both kids like to sleep late and stay up late. Me, that saying: early to bed, early to rise..... Well that early bird part is definitely me. Wise and wealthy, neither. Though happily, generally healthy, so there’s that too.

Later homies.  Last of the tea and time to get that bedtime routine started.


----------



## macraven

MonyK, you are so kind hearted to take kids in and provide for them and give them love

Wish there were more good people like you.

There are very few people that open the door to kids that have no where to turn to
You’ll make a big difference in that girls life by opening your home to her

She has a very good chance of learning what a normal
life is all about by what you teach her


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lesson for life-
‘Have a heart that never hardens, and a temper that never tires, and a touch that never hurts'
You don't have to tell people what kind of person you are, your behaviour reflects your mentality and character.
Good  morning


----------



## Lynne G

Eh, no matter how I try, conditioned to be an early bird.  

Good morning Julie.  I hope you are doing well, and enjoyed a stroll with Louie this morning.

We have some light snow falling, as I look out the window.  Very very dark out this early hour.  Sunrise not for almost 2 more hours. But the snow will be falling most of the hours today.  Sigh.  Even a bigger sigh.  The temps have already fallen from an hour ago.  The high of the day was in the wee hours.  A snowy day with temps below freezing, as thermometer says 30F out now.  Down 4 degrees from when I first looked

But a quiet house right now is a pleasant one. I enjoy these early morning weekends where I can make tea and relax, and get the wash finished early so a later morning routine gets freshly washed towels for the long hot shower I am looking forward to later this morning.  Ah why I was so ready for the weekend.  A few days to be a change in routine.  

And ooh, looking at the calendar, and a super yay. A love filled weekend ends with a holiday Monday.  Sniff, the last holiday until the almost end of May.  And so, highly thinking of making this a truly bonus weekend and making it 4 day one. Two 4 day weeks?  Check.

Time for more tea.  Have that blanket tucked all around me.  Yep, a Sunday is here.  Even with the snow, it is get the trash out day, as hoping will be a Monday pickup. Then alarm already set, as all get ready for that week day routine kinda day too.

Aww, heard a loud coos from a dove outside my window.  Probably complaining it’s cold and snowing this early morning. LoL

May your Sunday be serene and finding some parts of it in at least in a happy mood. And have a Good Sunday Morning.

 Homies


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday morning Sans family  










schumigirl said:


> Hope everyone else in your family is doing well too Robo.....always good to see you here.......



Schumi sending good wishes to you and your family too. All that had Covid are moving in the well direction.




keishashadow said:


> robbie / great news!



Sending good wishes and prayers for your sons. Moms good cooking always has a way of making one feel better.




Charade67 said:


> Today I decided to order a new suitcase for my upcoming trip. Such a small thing to get excited abou



Yeah.....buying your new suitcase makes the upcoming trip real.




J'aime Paris said:


> Our dear Hatley is 8 years old today! She's such a good girl who is happiest outside, running around with a toy in her mouth!
> I made a special breakfast of eggs, plain yogurt, blueberries and bananas for her and our other pup Barney.
> She's snoozing quite peacefully right now



What a beautiful dog......and a special breakfast from her human mom.




Charade67 said:


> Robo asked to see some of my space center pictures. Unfortunately I was only able to fine one, and it’s a weird one. We were using a technique called Polaroid transfer. I think this was the Saturn V rocket.



Cool pics. I have not been to KSC in years. Was talking to neighbor and she has never been. So we are going to go up there in a couple weeks.




schumigirl said:


> Last thing I had from Starbucks was one of those cold and creamy crapuccino things....regretted it almost immediately.



LOL.........I have had a taste of a Frappuccino and it does taste like crap, but I do like the hot coffee.




Charade67 said:


> The news isn’t good. My mom has a golf ball sized mass in her colon. He doctor thinks it is cancer.......again. He is scheduling her to see a surgeon.



Charade sending lots of prayers and good thoughts for your mom and you.




Monykalyn said:


> Good news! Hope your dad is better too.



Dad has lost a lot of weight, but younger sister was just up to see him and made him some meals for freezer and bought him some nice protein drinks.



macraven said:


> I saw the list he has made for groceries
> Cupcakes, Zingers, potato chips, bread, beer, liquor,
> nuts (cause that goes good with beer), diet mt dew,
> toilet paper,Tostitos, dip, orange juice, cat food.



LOL.....sounds like some shopping my hubby might do.




Charade67 said:


> My new, smaller suitcase arrived this morning. I think it will be perfect for a short trip. I decided to sell my old luggage set and have already had an offer. I'm now thinking about getting the largest suitcase in the set and making it complete.



Then you will be outfitted for any length of travel.

Monyk that’s a cool set up for your chickens. Is that a blink camera?

Schumi that big wine class would have taken care of all three Masses on Sunday back in the day before Covid. Although I will admit I could never bring myself to drink out of the chalice even though they wiped the rim off after each person.

Mac so nice to hear you had a great trip with your family.

It is overcast, but warmer today. Pretty windy too. Won’t complain at all it’s 72. I have been busy pulling things together for taxes. It’s that time of year again.

Going up to hang out with older sister for a few days. Just a short trip. Going to check out Mardi Gras at UO. From what I have read no parade, but floats will be posted around. So will see. Will take pics to share.

Special shout out to Tink.

Prayers and good thoughts to all who are sick.

I need to run out and pick up a few things.

Have a wonderful Sunday enjoying family and the super bowl.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Pork chops were glazed just right tonight, chicken breast for he who won’t eat fresh pork.  Enjoying the couple of new pans I picked up before xmas, one ceramic (rice side right out of it) & another hard anodized (big one held 8 chops & a breast easily).
> 
> 
> Haha so true. At least two of the grocery stores here also accept phone in requests, just more limited in number.
> 
> LOL    He’s almost there, thankfully.  Younger one looked a bit pale and lost some pounds.  He’s pin thin as it is, made sure to send him on his way with bags of food.
> 
> Same.  Tend to get a bit car sick if in the back seat, sometimes with those who aren’t ‘smooth drivers’.
> 
> Advancements galore since then, she’s in good hands
> 
> Oh yeah, can’t say it’s ever been on our radar.  Did want to see Egyptian pyramids.  Time will tell there.  Youngest DS’s bud has family there, neither he or his mother have been back for years.  Just too much unrest, long before the pandem
> 
> That is an epic goblet.  Forget two hands, i’d Be using a straw lol




Like the sound of the pans keisha.....always love a new set. 

I`m the same in the back seat.....always get a little woozy if I don`t face forward. Always marvelled how Kyle could sit from being small and read a book the whole journey......

Think we mentioned before, after seeing Death on the Nile as a child, always fancied doing one of those Nile boats.....but now, not a chance. I think it`s on the Government no go list too, at least part of it if not all of Egypt. Shame as some of those ancient monuments would have been lovely to see. Yes, hope the young man can visit his homeland one day.

I did use a straw the first time I used it......big mistake.....huge mistake.....lol.....it was white wine and it is true what they say about drinking alcohol through a straw!! It`s not so heavy.......well, ok it is actually.....you do have to be so careful...especially with red wine. 





Monykalyn said:


> Cleaning saturday-oh yeah but always glad when it is done. Love sliding into clean sheets. DH out with the guys from our street at a golf place-like a Big Shots Golf.  He set up the security cameras we got for Christmas. He even put one in the coop! Ellie is the blac/white one and can barely see Bella and annie down in far left corner. Not sure where other two are-maybe by feeder out of camera range.  Have two waters plugged in as I put a nipple one in and trying to teach the girls to drink from it-better for my fluffy feathery cheeked one-to keep her head dry. She's at high risk for frostbite on her comb. And yes-I can talk to them too LOL! And hear them.
> View attachment 554650
> It was starting to snow and wind chill is bone chilling so we shut them in early. They weren't thrilled about it.
> Charade we got new luggage a couple years ago-hard sided spinners including 2 that fit carry on sizes. We got them for cruises (less chance for critters to hitch a ride).  Unless I change my dates I think I will miss you this fall.
> Pretty cool-think we are far more connected than we know.
> Am always ready for the weekend lol
> Sounds so fun and glad you had a great time!!
> Oh poor lil guy. Sounds like he needs a summer visit with grandma...
> Glad she is still doing well!!
> Not everyone is on the "usual" timetable. Some have their timetable and it works well for them-sounds like she is doing really well now!
> 
> Wonder if that is why i quit buying the eggs several years ago? I swear they weren't as good as they used to be so stopped buying them at easter. Yeah bad chocolate is so not worth calories or money!!
> ergocalciferol. good bio available form.
> Yes it is!! but there are some poor misguided souls who disagree
> Agree January is a bit of crapshoot! Was cool when I was there at beginning of January. Two years ago it got hot!
> Well technically she is an employee I guess, not just a student. Wonder if that makes a difference? The hospital they sent her to from clinic is technically not in network-but pandemic and emergency...
> Yeah told DH he did NOT want surgery. So we will see. He does feel better with exercise if not too strenuous.  He's been trying to drop some pounds so this is a good motivator. Per doctor notes I've lost 10# from last year. Past 6-7 months really haven't drank much at all and of course-not going out much, and with active summer - think it all helps.  Made a cosmo tonight but split it up and diluted with a sparkly flavored water to get 2 drinks out of one mix-woo tolerance is gone!
> 
> Woohoo! glad he's better and good for home cooking!
> Had pork chops tonight with stuffing, brown sugar carrots.  Didn't realize was out of poultry seasoning-usually stock up at Thansgiving but we were in Florida...DH ran to store for me, said it was packed, spice aisle ransacked. Snagged theonly bottle of poultry seasoning there. Had him get the good bread for french toast-obviously have the eggs! Gave  adozen to neighbor, still have 3 dozen around...
> 
> Did I mention we have an extra kid with us? Another of Paige's friend with stressful home situation. She is a delight! Everytime I think we can downsize I end up being glad we have all the room. Not that there is anything smaller around in inventory right now anyway-wow is market tight.
> Dog is dreaming on his bed-legs are running. Fireplace on. May be time for tea and my book!




What a lovely thing to do again Monyk.....yes, she`ll be so appreciative of your help, so many kids don`t have that help available to them.

We are so lucky to have the farm next to us where we get all our eggs....they are so much better than anything you can buy in a store. Having an abundance is a luxury indeed. 

Glad DH is feeling better......hope it continues. 





Lynne G said:


> Ooh another tea drinker, MonyK.  Yeah, sometimes I think will be nice with just DH and I, but growing up with a large family, I like a busy house.  How generous you are always willing to be helping others.  And hehe, my neighbor has cameras in his chicken coop. They were out there the other day, shoveling the snow off the run the lone chicken has.  They always took good care of them, and I am wondering when this last one passes away, will they get new chicks?  Maybe?  They have a very fancy set up for chickens.
> 
> Lush sounding dinner, Keisha.
> 
> Hope the wine was good tasting Schumi.  And hope the movie was good too.
> 
> 
> And so, cute Disney movie, and now just relaxing to see what else to watch. Getting tired, so I tend to be the first one to bed. Both kids like to sleep late and stay up late. Me, that saying: early to bed, early to rise..... Well that early bird part is definitely me. Wise and wealthy, neither. Though happily, generally healthy, so there’s that too.
> 
> Later homies.  Last of the tea and time to get that bedtime routine started.



Yep, wine and movie were excellent. I did like that wine and Tom reminded me we had enjoyed it previously.....I forget what wines we`ve had and not had. 





macraven said:


> MonyK, you are so kind hearted to take kids in and provide for them and give them love
> 
> Wish there were more good people like you.
> 
> There are very few people that open the door to kids that have no where to turn to
> You’ll make a big difference in that girls life by opening your home to her
> 
> She has a very good chance of learning what a normal
> life is all about by what you teach her



It is lovely when people are prepared to go the extra mile for others. We used to live close to a family who spent their whole married lives fostering usually troubled kids. Made such a difference to so many. And as you said, sometimes it was the first "normal" many had seen. 





Lynne G said:


> Eh, no matter how I try, conditioned to be an early bird.
> 
> Good morning Julie.  I hope you are doing well, and enjoyed a stroll with Louie this morning.
> 
> We have some light snow falling, as I look out the window.  Very very dark out this early hour.  Sunrise not for almost 2 more hours. But the snow will be falling most of the hours today.  Sigh.  Even a bigger sigh.  The temps have already fallen from an hour ago.  The high of the day was in the wee hours.  A snowy day with temps below freezing, as thermometer says 30F out now.  Down 4 degrees from when I first looked
> 
> But a quiet house right now is a pleasant one. I enjoy these early morning weekends where I can make tea and relax, and get the wash finished early so a later morning routine gets freshly washed towels for the long hot shower I am looking forward to later this morning.  Ah why I was so ready for the weekend.  A few days to be a change in routine.
> 
> And ooh, looking at the calendar, and a super yay. A love filled weekend ends with a holiday Monday.  Sniff, the last holiday until the almost end of May.  And so, highly thinking of making this a truly bonus weekend and making it 4 day one. Two 4 day weeks?  Check.
> 
> Time for more tea.  Have that blanket tucked all around me.  Yep, a Sunday is here.  Even with the snow, it is get the trash out day, as hoping will be a Monday pickup. Then alarm already set, as all get ready for that week day routine kinda day too.
> 
> Aww, heard a loud coos from a dove outside my window.  Probably complaining it’s cold and snowing this early morning. LoL
> 
> May your Sunday be serene and finding some parts of it in at least in a happy mood. And have a Good Sunday Morning.
> 
> Homies



Me too Lynne....once an early bird always an early bird. I spent many years doing early shift continuously when working, left the house just after 5.15am and I loved it.....you never lose that internal alarm. Kyle is exactly the same, gets up around 6am even when he`s off or weekends. 


And Robo. You popped in as I was typing......good to see you and hope you enjoy the SuperBowl this weekend.......

Have a lovely trip with your sister, and yes would love to see your pictures of MG this year. It`ll be different for sure, but at least they can do something this year.

And thank you for the good wishes, the family member I mentioned to you is still struggling after having Covid, she`s still not back to work and may try one day a week soon. But, the after effects are ongoing, it`s been several months now since she had it. Certainly not something she`ll get over quickly. 

Have a lovely time 





Although I did think we`d have a long lie in this morning. But, got a call from the farmer close to us, his fence had come down with the high winds and no one can come out till this afternoon. Their son lives in London and two men who work for them are both shielding. So we flopped over and did what we could, we are not DIY folks!! But, his chickens are contained for now at least. We kept our distance, both of them have been vaccinated, but you can never be too careful.

But, it is freezing. We had high winds and rain all night and today is barely 30F and a real feel of 19F and almost sleety more than snow. It`s too wet to lay for any length of time. But may get worse as the week goes on. When we got back in, I went straight in the shower to warm up. Not been as cold as this for a long time.

We have a few things pencilled in this week, first one is check on the farmers that the guy arrived this afternoon. 

Black and white movie afternoon today too.....and joint of beef is dinner tonight, and will pop that in later. Going to copy Lynne`s idea and have a hot chocolate mid afternoon. 

And yes mac....bacon was delicious........

Wind seems to be getting up and sleet is getting heavier too......nice few days to be indoors.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, a Robo post.  Hope you are feeling good, and enjoying some coffee in that HHN mug.  Yay, would very much appreciate some MG dark side pictures.  Still toying around with a long weekend in March even though little one does not have Spring Break.  

Ah, started out as very fine snow, then turned to sleet, now huge wet flakes furiously falling. I can see a whiteout if the conditions are just right with the breeze I felt while putting some trash out just now. Cool feeling yep.

Ah, a weekend breakfast always is nicer.  As bought some croissants yesterday, so bacon, a slice of cheese and a scrambled egg on it.  Now full from that, and a big mug of tea.  Older one will do the same when he gets up, I’m sure if I point it out.  Little one will just eat the bacon.  No eggs and not fond of cheese, nor a croissant.  I did also pick up boxes of Tandykakes, so she will get into the peanut butter ones.  The milk chocolate covered ones she likes more than the dark chocolate ones, you can sometimes find.

Yep, that hot chocolate was delicious last night Schumi.  Perfect on a cool feeling day.  Nice you helped your farmer neighbor.  

If there was ever a day to relax. Full from breakfast, left over wonton soup for lunch. Puppy Bowl on this afternoon. A show I always like seeing the pups. And watching the snow fall. How nice is that? Well, if I was at 72 degrees instead of 30, would be even nicer.


----------



## macraven

Robo, you and sister will have fun at UO Mardi Gras!

The stands were up with the menu boards before I Ieft there
Some of the food and drink items looked very enticing.
Enjoy your time there!


----------



## J'aime Paris

@Monykalyn, thank you for opening your home to these youth!

@Robo56, have a super MG trip!  I saw a live stream yesterday, it looked like an awesome time!

@keishashadow, always love a new kitchen gadget or pan!

@Lynne G, tea and a blanket sound like a wonderful Sunday!

@schumigirl, did you enjoy the wine?  Did Tom 'help'?

Woke up to -10F temp. with -29F windchills 
We've had colder, but at some point it's hard to feel the difference....

Will still go to the gym today, since I'm determined to go every day in February.  
Going to make the TikTok feta/tomato pasta dish that is all the rage these days.  Looks delicious, hopefully it will taste yummy too!
Light apps for the SuperBowl since it's just me and DH today.  

Happy Sunday to all


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yep, that hot chocolate was delicious last night Schumi.  Perfect on a cool feeling day.  Nice you helped your farmer neighbor.
> 
> If there was ever a day to relax. Full from breakfast, left over wonton soup for lunch. Puppy Bowl on this afternoon. A show I always like seeing the pups. And watching the snow fall. How nice is that? Well, if I was at 72 degrees instead of 30, would be even nicer.



Wouldn`t see them stuck Lynne, they`re such a lovely couple. Just finished a hot chocolate with some cream and marshmallows.....lush! 





macraven said:


> Robo, you and sister will have fun at UO Mardi Gras!
> 
> The stands were up with the menu boards before I Ieft there
> Some of the food and drink items looked very enticing.
> Enjoy your time there!



I forgot it started so early. Both years we went it was already into March.......it is fun. 





J'aime Paris said:


> @schumigirl, did you enjoy the wine?  Did Tom 'help'?
> 
> Woke up to -10F temp. with -29F windchills
> We've had colder, but at some point it's hard to feel the difference....
> 
> Will still go to the gym today, since I'm determined to go every day in February.
> Going to make the TikTok feta/tomato pasta dish that is all the rage these days.  Looks delicious, hopefully it will taste yummy too!
> Light apps for the SuperBowl since it's just me and DH today.
> 
> Happy Sunday to all



lol.....he helped a little....smidgin...teeny tiny amount....it was lovely actually and took about 3 hours to drink....... 

You definitely win the cold temps today Lori.......and I thought we were cold! 

Good for you....you`re doing brilliantly with that, and I promise I won`t tempt you with wine again.....till March.....lol.......


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning.  Our show ended up being fairly light. I think we got somewhere between 1 and 2 inches. Nothing much planned for today.Will watch the Super Bowl tonight.



schumigirl said:


> lol....my mum, who has never driven in her life, is the worst passenger....yes, she does that imaginary foot press too.


 That's my mom too. She tried to learn to drive once, but it didn't go well. 



Lynne G said:


> Majority vote: Chinese takeout,


 I want to go to your house. I can rarely get dh to agree to Chinese food.



Lynne G said:


> Maybe some warm hot chocolate tonight.


I remembered to buy cocoa this week. so I will have some hot chocolate later today. 



Monykalyn said:


> Unless I change my dates I think I will miss you this fall.


 Bummer. I was hoping to plan a trip that would overlap almost everyone's stay, but it just wasn't possible with my only being able to come for a couple of days. 



Monykalyn said:


> Yes it is!! but there are some poor misguided souls who disagree


 That would be me. I don't like pineapple on pizza and I don't want vegetables in my desserts. (I'm looking at you, carrot cake.)



Robo56 said:


> Cool pics. I have not been to KSC in years. Was talking to neighbor and she has never been. So we are going to go up there in a couple weeks.


The last time I was there B was 2. She has never been. I think we need to take her sometime.



J'aime Paris said:


> Will still go to the gym today, since I'm determined to go every day in February.


I'm impressed. I'm still trying to get the motivation to use the piece of exercise equipment in my house. 

Zoom meeting in a few minutes ands then....maybe I will read the book I got for Christmas.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Quick good morning.  Our show ended up being fairly light. I think we got somewhere between 1 and 2 inches. Nothing much planned for today.Will watch the Super Bowl tonight.
> 
> That's my mom too. She tried to learn to drive once, but it didn't go well.
> 
> I want to go to your house. I can rarely get dh to agree to Chinese food.
> 
> I remembered to buy cocoa this week. so I will have some hot chocolate later today.
> 
> Bummer. I was hoping to plan a trip that would overlap almost everyone's stay, but it just wasn't possible with my only being able to come for a couple of days.
> 
> That would be me. I don't like pineapple on pizza and I don't want vegetables in my desserts. (I'm looking at you, carrot cake.)
> 
> The last time I was there B was 2. She has never been. I think we need to take her sometime.
> 
> 
> I'm impressed. I'm still trying to get the motivation to use the piece of exercise equipment in my house.
> 
> Zoom meeting in a few minutes ands then....maybe I will read the book I got for Christmas.




I detest carrot cake....someone years ago insisted I`d like hers.....told her I wouldn`t. She regretted having me try it......lol.....love pineapple on anything though! 

Love Chinese food, but so many use MSG  and I`m allergic to it, so our local place will make dishes seperate, but it`s a lot of trouble for them, so I tend to just make my own now. There are plenty of lovely dishes that are so easy to make yourself, so I do. We all love Chinese though, it`s tough when your husband doesn`t like it. 





Beef won`t be long till it`s ready....I only cook it medium rare, mostly rare though and they all love it. Rosemary parmentier potatoes tonight and some winter veg roasted. Have ice cream form dessert. Courtesy of Ben & Jerry.

Sleet seems to have stopped now, but it`ll be back I`m sure. Almost dark now. 

Think we`re all ready for dinner tonight, might be a little earlier than usual.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I’m allergic to MSG too.  But this one place near me says it does not, and I’ve asked them about the use, and they do not use it.  There is another place that says it does not, and I got a reaction, so we have only give to that one place for years and years.  Though I do make Chinese dishes myself too.  But we all like that one Chinese place’s food.  Which reminds me, soup sounds good for lunch, so hoping the kids did not get into it yet.


----------



## keishashadow

Got my anniversary present early from the mr...mini trip to MCO. Not sure if the butterflies in stomach are from joy or fear TBH. 

He’s been lobbying fiercely since I insisted we cancel the normal after Thanksgiving trip.  we should be near 95% protected after that 2nd vaccine dose. 



Robo56 said:


> Schumi that big wine class would have taken care of all three Masses on Sunday back in the day before Covid. Although I will admit I could never bring myself to drink out of the chalice even though they wiped the rim off after each person.


Lol, same for me.
Woot to sis & MG!  
was wondering if they might have backstage parade float viewing as they did for Xmas?


schumigirl said:


> did use a straw the first time I used it......big mistake.....huge mistake.....lol.....it was white wine and it is true what they say about drinking alcohol through a straw!! It`s not so heavy.......well, ok it is actually.....you do have to be so careful...especially with red wine.


Thot that was urban legend lol


Charade67 said:


> That's my mom too. She tried to learn to drive once, but it didn't go well.


I was bribed by my Dad to take over teaching mom (My own junker, a strong enough carrot).    No idea how she eventually did pass the test, some people just not driving material.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 554778
> 
> Got my anniversary present early from the mr...mini trip to MCO. Not sure if the butterflies in stomach are from joy or fear TBH.
> 
> He’s been lobbying fiercely since I insisted we cancel the normal after Thanksgiving trip.  we should be near 95% protected after that 2nd vaccine dose.
> 
> 
> Lol, same for me.
> Woot to sis & MG!
> was wondering if they might have backstage parade float viewing as they did for Xmas?
> 
> Thot that was urban legend lol
> 
> I was bribed by my Dad to take over teaching mom (My own junker, a strong enough carrot).    No idea how she eventually did pass the test, some people just not driving material.



YAY!!!

Fabulous news.......you`ll have a blast Janet......go for it, why not......your husband is indeed an absolute star!! 

Nope not an urban legend with the straw and alcohol.......never, ever again! 




Dinner was so good......what is it about roast beef and yorkshire puddings......and it is Yorkshire pudding day today, mine weren`t very good today, but hey ho.....they were still edible. 

And Ben & jerry`s....can`t go wrong.


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 554778
> 
> Got my anniversary present early from the mr...mini trip to MCO. Not sure if the butterflies in stomach are from joy or fear TBH.


Your DH sounds like a keeper...nice anniversary present!  When will you go?


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Awesome anniversary present Keisha.  Go and have fun!  

Shoveled out and cars cleared as 5 or so inches fell again. While it was still lightly snowing, seemed like the right time to get out there and shovel and clear. Roads seems clear, with some icy spots.  Went out very early to get some donuts, was fine, and only thought it was a bit icy on way back.  Kids enjoyed them.  

Ah, soup was perfect for lunch. Maybe green and red pepper chicken toss. Easy one pan meal, yep. Like.

Oh my. Told my sister to watch puppy bowl. She called me laughing as she was watching too. We both are dog fans, though had cats in the past. Her last dog was a corgie mix that passed away years ago, but she is thinking of getting another small dog, but like me, not in our current want list.

Sigh, Sunday.  Yes it is.  Time for more tea.


----------



## keishashadow

J'aime Paris said:


> Your DH sounds like a keeper...nice anniversary present!  When will you go?


Well, was going to be 3/17 but SWA had ominous notice on my account ‘weather issues’. They are in process of quietly dropping to 2flight a day, wouldn’t arrive till after 10 pm ugh

switched to 3/3. Now, just need a room. Will
Stay at WDW, maybe bop up to U a day 


Lynne G said:


> Oh my. Told my sister to watch puppy bowl


It was cute, snoop & Martha in good form


----------



## Realfoodfans

Had to google Puppy Bowl - that looks fun!

Nice to have a trip planned Keisha. Goodness so different here. Travel not allowed even out of County.

R rate in our Region much lower than Florida but they want to get them continually downward trend no bumps along the way before we begin to open up.  Vaccination roll out going very quickly though so a lot of positives. 

We watched the movie Contagion this afternoon. Had watched it a few years ago but this time could not get over the similarities and stubbornness of those in authority to agree to stop travel and shut things down.

Hope those who enjoy SuperBowl have a good day.  Growing up my son used to stop up late to watch it.  Not now as very early start for work.

Snow predicted but none has arrived.  Plenty on higher ground.  Very cold though and chance of snow later this week.

Bedtime for us shortly and back to Monday.


----------



## Charade67

Most of our snow is gone already. We had temps in the mid-high 40s today. 

I have chili in the crockpot for dinner during the game tonight. WHo else is watching and who are you cheering for? We are cheering for the Chiefs. Dh can't stand Tom Brady, and one of the Chiefs players is from our general area. 




keishashadow said:


> Got my anniversary present early from the mr...mini trip to MCO. Not sure if the butterflies in stomach are from joy or fear TBH.





keishashadow said:


> Well, was going to be 3/17 but SWA had ominous notice on my account ‘weather issues’. They are in process of quietly dropping to 2flight a day, wouldn’t arrive till after 10 pm ugh



Awesome gift. We were originally supposed to be there that week (3/17) but then spring break got cancelled.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Most of our snow is gone already. We had temps in the mid-high 40s today.
> 
> I have chili in the crockpot for dinner during the game tonight. WHo else is watching and who are you cheering for? We are cheering for the Chiefs. Dh can't stand Tom Brady, and one of the Chiefs players is from our general area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome gift. We were originally supposed to be there that week (3/17) but then spring break got cancelled.



I wish I was watching it, we`ll be enjoying some zzzzz`s when it`s on......I do remember staying up when they first started showing it way back in the mid 80`s.....it was quite a thing to see it in the UK. I think I remember Joe Montana and he was maybe with the SF 49ers........I think that`s who myself and my brothers were shouting for back then. 

Tom Brady sure does split people`s opinion.......enjoy that chili.......





Still got high winds here, and so very cold outisde. Bits of hailstone every now and again, but more of the same tomorrow I think. 

Got to go out after all, but short visit to pick up a new kettle we ordered tonight. Ours started not switching off when it boils.....so online, new one ordered, get it tomorrow. Won`t take long, so we`ll both go just to get out for a while, then back in to some more phone calls. 

Kyle has this week off on vacation as he had extra days, so an extra week early in the year works well for him. He`s very lucky with vacation time. 

Finishing off a movie, then earlyish night for us........

For those that watch it.....enjoy that game tonight! The ISS is due to fly over the stadium around 7.15pm in the NW sky.....if it`s clear of course. 

Have a lovely evening.......


----------



## Lynne G

I’m sure older one will watch.  Me, could care less.  

Chicken was delicious, and going to make more hot chocolate as deciding what to watch.  Will be an early night though.  Back to routine tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

Our pizza has been ordered and will be here soon.

Will be an interesting game
One quarterback at the end of his career while the other just opposite


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> I’m sure older one will watch.  Me, could care less.
> 
> Chicken was delicious, and going to make more hot chocolate as deciding what to watch.  Will be an early night though.  Back to routine tomorrow.



Enjoy. 




macraven said:


> Our pizza has been ordered and will be here soon.
> 
> Will be an interesting game
> One quarterback at the end of his career while the other just opposite



woohoooo.....pizza!!! I told you earlier I fancied some pizza......save me a slice and I`ll share the bacon in the morning....... 

I have no clue about the game.....except what Keisha taught me.......support the Steelers.......


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Oh my. Told my sister to watch puppy bowl. She called me laughing as she was watching too. We both are dog fans, though had cats in the past. Her last dog was a corgie mix that passed away years ago, but she is thinking of getting another small dog, but like me, not in our current want list.


Oh darn, I forgot about the puppy bowl!
I had a Cardigan Welsch Corgi named Taylor....he was the best dog ever!! 



keishashadow said:


> Well, was going to be 3/17 but SWA had ominous notice on my account ‘weather issues’. They are in process of quietly dropping to 2flight a day, wouldn’t arrive till after 10 pm ugh
> 
> switched to 3/3. Now, just need a room. Will
> Stay at WDW, maybe bop up to U a day


Sounds good!  Can't wait to hear about your plans!
I'm trying to make an early June trip happen....



Charade67 said:


> I have chili in the crockpot for dinner during the game tonight. WHo else is watching and who are you cheering for? We are cheering for the Chiefs. Dh can't stand Tom Brady, and one of the Chiefs players is from our general area.


DH is channel surfing/watching.  We are salty that Tom Brady beat the Packers...



schumigirl said:


> Kyle has this week off on vacation as he had extra days, so an extra week early in the year works well for him. He`s very lucky with vacation time.
> 
> Finishing off a movie, then earlyish night for us........
> 
> 
> Have a lovely evening.......


Good brain break for Kyle to have a week off!
I'm watching The Queen's Gambit on Netflix.  Good so far!



macraven said:


> Our pizza has been ordered and will be here soon.
> 
> Will be an interesting game
> One quarterback at the end of his career while the other just opposite


Mmmmmmm.....pizza!!!!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick stop in!

I have been reading along, seen many posts with peeps sick with covid.  I hope that everyone is starting to come around and feel better.  It is not something to play around with.

Life has and is still busy.  I finished my classes and am waiting for my parchment.  I completed my classes with a 3.93 GPA. I have applied to a couple of jobs, hoping to get my foot in the door, and hopefully work my way up to get the job I really want.  Hospital ( unit/department) administrator, is what I am aiming for.  Keep your fingers crossed for me.

I am busy finishing up a blanket for the Granddaughter.  She turned 1 a couple of weeks ago.  We missed her birthday, as we have restrictions, and I was writing my finals.  We did go visit last weekend, and it was wonderful.  We didn't go anywhere else, but to their home, and into gas stations to use the bathrooms on our drive.  It was a very much needed break away from everything around here. 

Winter has finally arrived here.  We were VERY spoiled and had extremely warm temps.   It is currently -40F and -56F with the windchill.  I always question why in this lifetime I chose to come back to this climate,  I am NOT made for these temps.  I haven't been outside all weekend.  I have been hibernating inside.  I organized a few closets, worked on the gd's blanket, and have almost completed another upcycling piece to sell later this week. 

Well, it is late and I should head to bed.  Hopefully only working half a day tomorrow with this cold.  Just go in. do what I really need to do then come back home again. 

Hopefully I will be able to check in again soon.


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin, move to Georgia and avoid snow and cold weather.......

can’t believe your gd is one years old now
Time has passed quickly!!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Oh darn, I forgot about the puppy bowl!
> I had a Cardigan Welsch Corgi named Taylor....he was the best dog ever!!
> 
> 
> Sounds good!  Can't wait to hear about your plans!
> I'm trying to make an early June trip happen....
> 
> 
> DH is channel surfing/watching.  We are salty that Tom Brady beat the Packers...
> 
> 
> Good brain break for Kyle to have a week off!
> I'm watching The Queen's Gambit on Netflix.  Good so far!
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmm.....pizza!!!!!!  Enjoy!




My friend has a Taylor and a Bailey......the amount of times we have enjoyed parties at her home and the dogs end up being called Bailor and Tayley by the end of the night.......lol.....gorgeous dogs........

Yes, he`ll enjoy a week of the old brain chilling out....although he`s starting a new thing on his own time as a further qualification, I doubt he need another one, but he wants to do it, so I doubt he`ll completely switch off......when I worked all those milleniums ago, if I had time off....I was off! 

Never watched that show. Is it good?





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick stop in!
> 
> I have been reading along, seen many posts with peeps sick with covid.  I hope that everyone is starting to come around and feel better.  It is not something to play around with.
> 
> Life has and is still busy.  I finished my classes and am waiting for my parchment.  I completed my classes with a 3.93 GPA. I have applied to a couple of jobs, hoping to get my foot in the door, and hopefully work my way up to get the job I really want.  Hospital ( unit/department) administrator, is what I am aiming for.  Keep your fingers crossed for me.
> 
> I am busy finishing up a blanket for the Granddaughter.  She turned 1 a couple of weeks ago.  We missed her birthday, as we have restrictions, and I was writing my finals.  We did go visit last weekend, and it was wonderful.  We didn't go anywhere else, but to their home, and into gas stations to use the bathrooms on our drive.  It was a very much needed break away from everything around here.
> 
> Winter has finally arrived here.  We were VERY spoiled and had extremely warm temps.   It is currently -40F and -56F with the windchill.  I always question why in this lifetime I chose to come back to this climate,  I am NOT made for these temps.  I haven't been outside all weekend.  I have been hibernating inside.  I organized a few closets, worked on the gd's blanket, and have almost completed another upcycling piece to sell later this week.
> 
> Well, it is late and I should head to bed.  Hopefully only working half a day tomorrow with this cold.  Just go in. do what I really need to do then come back home again.
> 
> Hopefully I will be able to check in again soon.




Pumpkin......lovely to see you! Hope your granddaughter had a lovely birthday and yes, it`s such a shame you missed it. But, glad you got  to see them too....I`ll bet that was so precious. Did you post pictures previously of the blankets you made? I seem to remember them being so pretty.

Congrats on the result and all good wishes for your search in something new for employment......I think we all remember how much work you put into it.

Don`t be a stranger and best wishes to you, stay warm too Pumpkin.......





macraven said:


> Pumpkin, move to Georgia and avoid snow and cold weather.......
> 
> can’t believe your gd is one years old now
> Time has passed quickly!!



Can I move in with you for a while? Woke up to real snow this morning, although being the wimp I am Iguess it`s not too bad as other areas. But, not fond of it.....you know that......lol.........looks beautiful though. 




Yes, we have snow......real snow that isn`t going anywhere today as more forecast for today. And more starting to fall right now with some ice in there too......not nice. Maybe the kettle can wait to be picked up. The wind is howling like in a old black and white scary movie, very atmospheric.

Although since we changed our car this is the first snow we`ve had. Our previous car was a rear wheel drive, so didn`t like the ice.......it was the downside of the Mercedes we had......but this one is am SUV with four wheel drive and does like the snow and ice.....so we`ll see how the Porsche does today I think.......

Kyle used to tease us as although he has Mercedes too, his have been 4 wheel drives, so his car was always fine.....yes, very funny.....lol......

Sky is so black outside coming in from the sea, so you can see how much is heading our way and think most areas will get it today. Not enough to build a snowman though.

Bacon for breakfast this morning, pancakes too. Making soup for lunch and we have half of the beef joint from last night left, so will reheat that in some red wine gravy for dinner tonight, there`s plenty for four. 

Some phone calls and will call to check on mum too. I miss being able to just go drive up to see all my family, but I`m happy mum is safe and is still doing well with not going out. She really was someone who had something on every day, she was never in and we were always reminding her to take her phone with her......she was like a rebellious teenager as she always said she didn`t need it! Till one of my brothers reminded her what if we needed to contact her. She never forgot it after that. 

Time for tea.......and remember to stand by the kettle till it boils so I can switch it off.......









































Have a wonderful and very happy Monday.........​


----------



## Realfoodfans

We have the snow too this morning @schumigirl - still falling heavily.  Roads appear cleared so that’s good as Em has to pick L up shortly - otherwise Kev could take her in ours but she says she will be ok.  She has my Golf now.

Other than collecting J from school later no need to go out today.

If the snow stays heavy Louie won’t walk far because he gathers too many snowballs on his legs and undercarriage.  But he will happily have a few playtimes in the garden.

Going to make cottage pie for tea (two actually as minced beef was an offer at the farm so got double amount) so need tons of potatoes peeling and Kev will do those.

All bacon eaten so porridge for breakfast today.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Pumpkin, move to Georgia and avoid snow and cold weather.......
> 
> can’t believe your gd is one years old now
> Time has passed quickly!!


----------



## macraven

I like the “fish” !

bacon fish ... thanks Julie!

schumi, since I am still awake, think I will stroll over to your house for bacon
You have Mayo don’t you for the bacon  ?

about to go to bed now..


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I like the “fish” !
> 
> bacon fish ... thanks Julie!
> 
> schumi, since I am still awake, think I will stroll over to your house for bacon
> You have Mayo don’t you for the bacon  ?
> 
> about to go to bed now..



Always mac......

And it smells delicious right now......

Tom is doing the cooking which is lovely......

Oh forgot to say......sleep well.........zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Lynne G

Bacon?  Always enjoy it too.  None left from this weekend, but I am sure a grocery run in the next couple of days, will include a package of bacon.

Maybe because it’s 16F out, and anything wet is a very frozen ice, that the normal traffic I usually hear is  much quieter.  But the salt trucks and plows do a great job of keeping the roads clear.  So it’s just because it’s a Monday.  Ugh.

Last night, heard the plow go by and quickly shoveled the blockage it did as went by our driveway.  Ack, it was somewhat packing wet snow.  Not good to build a snowman, but was a workout to lift those heavy feeling shovels.

Congratulations to Pumpkin. I hope you get the job you want. And very glad you were able to see the grandkid. Yep, time does go fast, as seems like the other day you were excited for the birth. Ack, I think my 16F is cool feeling. Would hate to have your feeling temps. That is cold.

Quite the snow storm Schumi and Julie are having. Yeah, Sunday gave us 6 more inches of snow, and even with our below freezing temps today, snow shower chance to give us another inch or so. Sigh. Our cars have 4 wheel drive, and with all season tires, we are good in the snow. Hope Louie at least got a garden walk, and Schumi had a nice talk with her mum.
And no Schumi, it’s okay if don’t watch that dog show.  Some of enjoy watching it.  Not for everyone.

That ever happy to drink tea has been ready in that unholy wee hours, but am enjoying my cups of tea.

Have a Most Marvelous Monday homies.  And a hearty Good Morning too.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Bacon?  Always enjoy it too.  None left from this weekend, but I am sure a grocery run in the next couple of days, will include a package of bacon.
> 
> Maybe because it’s 16F out, and anything wet is a very frozen ice, that the normal traffic I usually hear is  much quieter.  But the salt trucks and plows do a great job of keeping the roads clear.  So it’s just because it’s a Monday.  Ugh.
> 
> Last night, heard the plow go by and quickly shoveled the blockage it did as went by our driveway.  Ack, it was somewhat packing wet snow.  Not good to build a snowman, but was a workout to lift those heavy feeling shovels.
> 
> Congratulations to Pumpkin. I hope you get the job you want. And very glad you were able to see the grandkid. Yep, time does go fast, as seems like the other day you were excited for the birth. Ack, I think my 16F is cool feeling. Would hate to have your feeling temps. That is cold.
> 
> Quite the snow storm Schumi and Julie are having. Yeah, Sunday gave us 6 more inches of snow, and even with our below freezing temps today, snow shower chance to give us another inch or so. Sigh. Our cars have 4 wheel drive, and with all season tires, we are good in the snow. Hope Louie at least got a garden walk, and Schumi had a nice talk with her mum.
> *And no Schumi, it’s okay if don’t watch that dog show.  Some of enjoy watching it.  Not for everyone.*
> 
> That ever happy to drink tea has been ready in that unholy wee hours, but am enjoying my cups of tea.
> 
> Have a Most Marvelous Monday homies.  And a hearty Good Morning too.




What dog show??




Back in from the blizzard.......picked up a new kettle, stopped into farmshop, just the local one and picked up some veg, and popped into the farm to check their new fence is ok......it`s fine and they`re happy with it. 

Not so sure about the kettle......boiled it 4 times as we always do before we use it....still has a metallic smell off of it.......think it`ll go back if it doesn`t dissipate. Tom thinks we have bought this one before and took it back for the same reason......whoops....I forgot. Plenty of other ones around to choose from. 

Not long till lunchtime for us.......warming winter soup, butternut squash, sweet potatoes, red peppers, carrots, leeks and lots of little spices and herbs all blended smooth. Got a lovely cheese topped bread from our village bakery too. 

Sun is shining right now, but more snow is forecast this afternoon......




​


----------



## Lynne G

Oh it’s called the Puppy Bowl, Schumi.  Broadcast by the cable channel Animal Planet every Super Bowl Sunday afternoon for quite a few years now.  Cute show that lets the dogs play  American football on their own small field with dog toys as the footballs. 

And so, time to find some breakfast. Thinking oatmeal as cool feeling. Looked outside, seems blacktop looks clear and traffic sound normal now. Thinking kids may go out around lunchtime. As long as you stay away from edges, roads are clear.

And Ack! Morning weather report as given by weather lady I was listening to. Very sunny day, with that snow showers arriving tomorrow, which should give us one to two inches of snow. Then just a cloudy Wednesday with another snow storm coming on Thursday, that right now will be a big snow producer, as we will get more info as closer to Thursday will know better what the totals will be. Then the Arctic air arrives to make the weekend just that much colder.

Winter and snow. Done with it. Sigh. Getting to be a very snowy February. Have to have that glass half full. Spring arrives March 20th this year. 39 days and will be Spring. Now that is something to look forward to, not that not wonderful snow storm coming on Thursday.

Weather report vent coverage complete.  Time for more tea and warm oatmeal.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Oh it’s called the Puppy Bowl, Schumi.  Broadcast by the cable channel Animal Planet every Super Bowl Sunday afternoon for quite a few years now.  Cute show that lets the dogs play  American football on their own small field with dog toys as the footballs.
> 
> And so, time to find some breakfast. Thinking oatmeal as cool feeling. Looked outside, seems blacktop looks clear and traffic sound normal now. Thinking kids may go out around lunchtime. As long as you stay away from edges, roads are clear.
> 
> And Ack! Morning weather report as given by weather lady I was listening to. Very sunny day, with that snow showers arriving tomorrow, which should give us one to two inches of snow. Then just a cloudy Wednesday with another snow storm coming on Thursday, that right now will be a big snow producer, as we will get more info as closer to Thursday will know better what the totals will be. Then the Arctic air arrives to make the weekend just that much colder.
> 
> Winter and snow. Done with it. Sigh. Getting to be a very snowy February. Have to have that glass half full. Spring arrives March 20th this year. 39 days and will be Spring. Now that is something to look forward to, not that not wonderful snow storm coming on Thursday.
> 
> Weather report vent coverage complete.  Time for more tea and warm oatmeal.



Oh I see, I thought I`d missed you asking me about a show.

No, not something for me. I love seeing folks cute doggie pictures, but dogs playing football........no.



Time for lunch......and snow is back on.......it is freezing though.


----------



## Charade67

I’m at work and can’t do anything. It looks like the computer had some sort of update and now needs to be set up again. It is asking for my boss’ Microsoft ID and password. It won’t let me continue without that information. I texted my boss, but she has not responded yet.

Pumpkin - Congrats on completing your degree and the great GPA. Good luck with the job search.

I’m going to try to find something to keep me busy.


----------



## macraven

Lynne you beat me on the weather now I no longer live in the north
We have 39 degrees presently but that changes in a couple of hours to 55
Later this week temps will be better.

Snow.... no white stuff for us
But I do have memories of cold nights and days and hours of shoveling from living in the North.

Bet you you have a nice spring!

schumi, what happened to the bacon?
I don’t see even a crumb left for me...

charade, enjoy your long break while you wait for the ID and password!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> schumi, what happened to the bacon?
> I don’t see even a crumb left for me...





We got hungry. 





Not much snow around this afternoon......but boy is it baltic out there......

Have the 80`s channel on today......loving the music, and yes, 1981 was 40 years ago.......how did that happen!


----------



## Lynne G

Charade back in business on the computer yet?  Yeah, all well and fine until you can’t use the devices.  

Getting ready for lunch.  Not sure what all want.  May do soup again, though no Chinese leftovers.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick stop in!
> 
> I have been reading along, seen many posts with peeps sick with covid.  I hope that everyone is starting to come around and feel better.  It is not something to play around with.
> 
> Life has and is still busy.  I finished my classes and am waiting for my parchment.  I completed my classes with a 3.93 GPA. I have applied to a couple of jobs, hoping to get my foot in the door, and hopefully work my way up to get the job I really want.  Hospital ( unit/department) administrator, is what I am aiming for.  Keep your fingers crossed for me.
> 
> I am busy finishing up a blanket for the Granddaughter.  She turned 1 a couple of weeks ago.  We missed her birthday, as we have restrictions, and I was writing my finals.  We did go visit last weekend, and it was wonderful.  We didn't go anywhere else, but to their home, and into gas stations to use the bathrooms on our drive.  It was a very much needed break away from everything around here.
> 
> Winter has finally arrived here.  We were VERY spoiled and had extremely warm temps.   It is currently -40F and -56F with the windchill.  I always question why in this lifetime I chose to come back to this climate,  I am NOT made for these temps.  I haven't been outside all weekend.  I have been hibernating inside.  I organized a few closets, worked on the gd's blanket, and have almost completed another upcycling piece to sell later this week.
> 
> Well, it is late and I should head to bed.  Hopefully only working half a day tomorrow with this cold.  Just go in. do what I really need to do then come back home again.
> 
> Hopefully I will be able to check in again soon.


First, Brrrrrr!!!!!  And I thought we were cold in Wisconisn
Secondly, hip-hip-hooray!!  Congrats on your accomplishment!



schumigirl said:


> My friend has a Taylor and a Bailey......the amount of times we have enjoyed parties at her home and the dogs end up being called Bailor and Tayley by the end of the night.......lol.....gorgeous dogs........
> 
> Yes, he`ll enjoy a week of the old brain chilling out....although he`s starting a new thing on his own time as a further qualification, I doubt he need another one, but he wants to do it, so I doubt he`ll completely switch off......when I worked all those milleniums ago, if I had time off....I was off!
> 
> Never watched that show. Is it good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful and very happy Monday.........​


A friend recommended it to me.  It's about playing chess.  I like to play chess, so I thought why not?  It's about a whole lot more than just chess.....I actually do like it so far!



Realfoodfans said:


> We have the snow too this morning @schumigirl - still falling heavily.  Roads appear cleared so that’s good as Em has to pick L up shortly - otherwise Kev could take her in ours but she says she will be ok.  She has my Golf now.
> 
> Other than collecting J from school later no need to go out today.
> 
> If the snow stays heavy Louie won’t walk far because he gathers too many snowballs on his legs and undercarriage.  But he will happily have a few playtimes in the garden.
> 
> Going to make cottage pie for tea (two actually as minced beef was an offer at the farm so got double amount) so need tons of potatoes peeling and Kev will do those.
> 
> All bacon eaten so porridge for breakfast today.
> 
> View attachment 554920


Cottage pie sounds yummy and the fish meme is hilarious!!!


I made a stop at Target today....bought what was actually on my list and then a bunch of other stuff too....funny how that always seems to happen!?!
Worked out at the gym.
Reheating some chicken for lunch.
Will do some vacuuming, run the dishwasher and gather up DHs work shirts for the dry cleaners.
Kinda ordinary Monday....


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, Paris, I think that is my face every Monday and when I get snow forecasts.  LoL


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> First, Brrrrrr!!!!!  And I thought we were cold in Wisconisn
> Secondly, hip-hip-hooray!!  Congrats on your accomplishment!
> 
> 
> A friend recommended it to me.  It's about playing chess.  I like to play chess, so I thought why not?  It's about a whole lot more than just chess.....I actually do like it so far!
> 
> 
> Cottage pie sounds yummy and the fish meme is hilarious!!!
> 
> 
> I made a stop at Target today....bought what was actually on my list and then a bunch of other stuff too....funny how that always seems to happen!?!
> Worked out at the gym.
> Reheating some chicken for lunch.
> Will do some vacuuming, run the dishwasher and gather up DHs work shirts for the dry cleaners.
> Kinda ordinary Monday....
> View attachment 554991



Lori, I only learned to play chess a short while ago, Kyle taught me. Him and Tom have played since he was very young......I never quite got it.......but, Kyle is a good teacher.....I have to say though he also taught me Texas Hold em.....and I picked that up a lot quicker....... 

Yep, it`s always the same......go in for one thing and come out spending a fortune......lol......



Only hailstones coming down now......not quite sure what to expect as forecast was heavier snow again...but, it is going to freeze over.


----------



## keishashadow

Red Robin riff’d teriyaki burger for me for dinner. Mr will get regular sort. The steak fries will go into air fryer. Glad I have their leftover takeout seasoning.

mr hit on football pool, I got a tip this am when he got home from work. Into my secret change purse it goes...I’m turning into my gramma. Least I don’t stuff it in my bra

Knew if I booked pop yesterday, the Hotwire deals would pop up today lol Bingo! Staying at Coronado. First time. Now,  to pick a building to request via touring guides room finder. Anyone have any suggestions?



schumigirl said:


> Tom is doing the cooking which is lovely......


Something to treasure


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Red Robin riff’d teriyaki burger for me for dinner. Mr will get regular sort. The steak fries will go into air fryer. Glad I have their leftover takeout seasoning.
> 
> mr hit on football pool, I got a tip this am when he got home from work. Into my secret change purse it goes...I’m turning into my gramma. Least I don’t stuff it in my bra
> 
> Knew if I booked pop yesterday, the Hotwire deals would pop up today lol Bingo! Staying at Coronado. First time. Now,  to pick a building to request via touring guides room finder. Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Something to treasure



lol......love the secret purse! And nice win......never had a teriyaki burger.....

Coronado Springs always looks very pretty.....no idea about it though.

Oh yes, Tom is definitely a keeper.........


----------



## Lynne G

No sorry, never wanted or stayed at Coronado.  Score though.  Love that secret purse. Eh, we are having sirloin burgers with air fried onion rings.  

Ah with the bad weather, the deer came close to my sister’s house.  This is when they stopped eating the bush next to her house when she hollered at them:


----------



## schumigirl

Lot of burgers going on for dinner tonight......

Cute deer Lynne.......


Almost bedtime.........light snow falling, but doesn`t look too bad. Supposed to be worse over next two days.

mac.....will save some bacon tomorrow........


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Look at that...two days in a row!!!

Still bitter cold and gross.  Foul language came out of my mouth the moment I stepped outside to get to work, until I was sitting at my desk with the heater on warming up my
 fingers and toes 



Seen a few of these on my way to work today lol.   

Species sighting Alert!!!!  Northern Electric Snake (Electriceae Blockus Heaterii) :  This rare species only emerges in the coldest of temperatures and is often seen in driveways, parking lots, and intersections.  
That is my funny for today  I don't know how you would forget that your vehicle is plugged in when it is this freaking cold out!!!! But then again, I did this a couple of weeks ago when DH plugged in my car, and didn't tell me and I was not parked where I normally park and didn't walk to the front of the car. I had checked the tires to make sure I didn't have a flat, hopped in and drove off lol. Opps  

Have a great Monday everyone!!!!


----------



## macraven

Pinky swear about that bacon Schumi?  .......


----------



## Lynne G

Haha, Pumpkin.  Yeah, my friend that used to live in Alaska had to keep her car plugged in. She lived there for years, then got a transfer to Hawaii, where she is still there after retiring three years ago.  Smart lady.  LoL

Was the only time I ate salmon. I had to go to Alaska for work, and met up her, as we both were coworkers. We fished for silver salmon in the river that went right through the town. Little shack that was literally in the middle of the woods, would cook the filets they made for you from the fish you brought. Was the only time I had a filet that had a very faint fish taste. Was one of the best meals I have had. Was sent there in the middle of August. Weird to have had light for most of the 24 hours. Spent time in Anchorage and Kodiak Island.

No have to keep car warm here, but have to tell ya until seat heater starts to warm up, hate a cold feeling car.

Joy, by the time I wake up, will be snowing again. 2 to 3 inches before this fast moving wet snow maker leaves. Saying depending on how fast, may have a partly sunny late afternoon. Mind you, will still not feel warm. High tomorrow is 37F.

Was a beautiful sunset. Still the clear sky, so nice to see the bright moon and stars tonight. Yeah and 21F right now. To dip in the teens overnight. Winter. Not a fan.

Burgers were delicious. Added chopped orange peppers, a tomato slice and a cheese slice. Yum. Air fried onion rings, crunchy good. Sipping on a cup of hot coffee. That kinda night.

Hope all the homies have a good night sleep.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh so dark out now that the clouds have come bearing snow to share.  Very quick snow dump then partly sunny or mostly cloudy rest of day.  And even a bit warmer, as 25F out.  



Ah, that Taco Tuesday is here. Since Mac will not see any snow, get your orders in, a Taco Bell run will be her dinner.

  And so a happily said Good Morning homies.

Welcome to chat. Yeah, for some of us, the news is cold and snowing. But you won’t see me saying snow yay! Hope this finds all having a happier day.  

Robo, I hope you are feeling good, and enjoying more of that Southern sun. HHN mug full of coffee too.

Off to refill that oh so enjoyed tea that has left my cup.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Pinky swear about that bacon Schumi?  .......



 




Cold night last night outside.

Woke up to hailstones, but no more snow this morning, although to be expected today. The wind is the biggest surprise for us, so loud but coming in straight from the sea, it is bitterly cold.

Busy-ish day today.........got a few things on the agenda, won`t take that long for some of them. And already been asked what`s for dinner tonight......not a clue.

Baked a cheese bread of my own this morning, turkey noodle soup for lunch too......again, special request....and what`s that word I use often apparently.......oh yes.......delicious....































Bit late, but have a wonderful Tuesday today   ​


----------



## Lynne G

Hope the dinner choice has been made, Schumi.  Hail, ick.  We have a snow shower this afternoon and then, next 3 days snow bands, so this storm will be letting us shovel between the bands of falling snow.  So far saying total amount to be shoveled by Friday afternoon?  8 to 10 inches.  Sigh.

What for lunch? Another day of soup lunch, like Schumi was doing today? Maybe.

Guess all the homies are busy.  And even Schumi had bacon to share.


----------



## macraven

63 here now and high will be 67 soon
 Just opposite of what my kids have where they live


----------



## schumigirl

Turkey noodle soup and cheese bread were so filling at lunch......I have no room for dinner. Although everyone else is looking for food, so made them up chicken mac n cheese.

Here`s the bread......it`s one I make the most I think except for Rosemary bread. 


Oonce it`s risen and ready to go in the Aga...










And slightly brown........it is so soft and easy to eat!












Yes, easy day for food. I do love spending time in the kitchen though which helps. 



We are still freezing here......real feel of 19F. Haven`t gone out at all, I did open a window for a very short time. Soon closed it. 

And I know we have it mild compared to some in other countries, but for us, this is cold. Had one of those busy days today getting things in place and organising other people. Always fun. Had some lovely phone calls too. 

Ordered some Earl Grey with lavendar (thanks worfiedoodles for the suggestion) and it arrived today, so going to try some tonight. I`m sure it`ll be lovely.


----------



## Lynne G

Yum!  Bread looks delicious Schumi.  

Ended up with soup and onion rings and fries in the air fryer.  Full.  

Yeah Mac, warmer where you are.  Arctic air coming, so highs for the long weekend are in the low 20’s.  19 the high on Saturday.  Brrr.


----------



## schumigirl

​Hope someone had pizza today......we didn`t. 

But we did spend a lot of time talking about pizza`s tonight......not the same thing at all.....not even close. 

I`m thankful tonight I got my hair highlighted before lockdown came back into play, it`s still looking fine, but if I hadn`t gone back then, it would really need doing about now!! 

Hope your Tuesday evening is a good one........


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon everyone. Crazy work day today. It was one of those days when the phone didn't seem to stop ringing. Nothing interesting going on here. We had our propane tank refilled yesterday. The bill came to almost the exact amount that we are saving from B's college expenses this semester. 



schumigirl said:


> Have the 80`s channel on today......loving the music, and yes, 1981 was 40 years ago.......how did that happen!


I'm in denial. There is a cellular service here that markets itself to senior citizens. The other day I saw a commercial for the service and the customers in the commercial were born in the mid-late 60's.  We're not there yet. 



keishashadow said:


> Knew if I booked pop yesterday, the Hotwire deals would pop up today lol Bingo! Staying at Coronado. First time. Now, to pick a building to request via touring guides room finder. Anyone have any suggestions?


Sorry I can't help. I've only stayed at their budget resorts. 



Lynne G said:


> Ah with the bad weather, the deer came close to my sister’s house. This is when they stopped eating the bush next to her house when she hollered at them:


Wow. We've had them in our backyard, but never that close to the house. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Species sighting Alert!!!! Northern Electric Snake (Electriceae Blockus Heaterii) : This rare species only emerges in the coldest of temperatures and is often seen in driveways, parking lots, and intersections.
> That is my funny for today  I don't know how you would forget that your vehicle is plugged in when it is this freaking cold out!!!! But then again, I did this a couple of weeks ago when DH plugged in my car, and didn't tell me and I was not parked where I normally park and didn't walk to the front of the car. I had checked the tires to make sure I didn't have a flat, hopped in and drove off lol. Opps


I'm glad you provided an explanation. I didn't understand the picture. I've never lived anywhere where you have to plug in your car. 



Lynne G said:


> Hope the dinner choice has been made, Schumi. Hail, ick. We have a snow shower this afternoon and then, next 3 days snow bands, so this storm will be letting us shovel between the bands of falling snow. So far saying total amount to be shoveled by Friday afternoon? 8 to 10 inches. Sigh.


Yuck. You've had more than enough bad weather. We are supposed to get more starting tomorrow. Maybe snow, but more likely freezing rain.  It was 61 today. 



schumigirl said:


> Here`s the bread......it`s one I make the most I think except for Rosemary bread.





schumigirl said:


> And slightly brown........it is so soft and easy to eat!


 Looks really good. I have been trying to cut down on carbs, so of course I am craving bread now.



schumigirl said:


> Hope someone had pizza today......we didn`t.


None for us. Not sure what we will have for dinner. 


Now I am just killing time until dinner. DH came home, turned on the TV, and promptly went to sleep. I moved into another room. He will turn on a program I have no interest in, but if I try to turn it off he will wake up and turn it back on again. He will even get annoyed if I turn down the volume. I don't understand his need to have the TV on all the time.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh I get that with my DH too, Charade.  And since he is hard of hearing as one of his issues, that TV can be loud.  I just go into another room and watch my own screen, at a more normal low volume.  

Took Schumi’s post of pizza, and asked family.  Up for pizza and wings.  So dinner served.  Ah, and with two men in the house, none left over.  Ice cream for dessert.  Yes please.


----------



## Charade67

Yeah, dh has the volume up too loud for my taste. I suspect his hearing isn't as goo because he listened to his music too loud when he was younger. Unfortunately we only have one TV, so I am in another room with my iPad.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Was out of town most of today, so pizza for ease tonight....bonus it coincides (had no clue) with National Pizza Day 

Lynne, you really have been getting a lot of snow....we've been spared for several days now thankfully.
Spoke to a friend in Alabama today.  She said they may get snow in Mobile!  She's freaking out naturally, since thats fairly rare for them.

Mac, a high of 67 sounds darn good right now!!

Carole, that bread looks good enough to lick the screen, lol!

Pumpkin, I remember my parents plugging in their car when I was little.  Thanks for the laugh!

Charade, another DH who loves to sleep and watch tv through his eyelids!

Gonna snuggle up with my pup Barney and the fire now...good night!!


----------



## Charade67

We decided to go to our favorite Mexican restaurant tonight, so tonight became tamale Tuesday for me. This was the first time I had them at this restaurant.  Will definitely order again.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon everyone. Crazy work day today. It was one of those days when the phone didn't seem to stop ringing. Nothing interesting going on here. We had our propane tank refilled yesterday. The bill came to almost the exact amount that we are saving from B's college expenses this semester.
> 
> I'm in denial. There is a cellular service here that markets itself to senior citizens. The other day I saw a commercial for the service and the customers in the commercial were born in the mid-late 60's.  We're not there yet.
> 
> Sorry I can't help. I've only stayed at their budget resorts.
> 
> Wow. We've had them in our backyard, but never that close to the house.
> 
> I'm glad you provided an explanation. I didn't understand the picture. I've never lived anywhere where you have to plug in your car.
> 
> Yuck. You've had more than enough bad weather. We are supposed to get more starting tomorrow. Maybe snow, but more likely freezing rain.  It was 61 today.
> 
> 
> Looks really good. I have been trying to cut down on carbs, so of course I am craving bread now.
> 
> 
> None for us. Not sure what we will have for dinner.
> 
> 
> Now I am just killing time until dinner. DH came home, turned on the TV, and promptly went to sleep. I moved into another room. He will turn on a program I have no interest in, but if I try to turn it off he will wake up and turn it back on again. He will even get annoyed if I turn down the volume. I don't understand his need to have the TV on all the time.




Avoiding carbs is hard for sure......not sure I could do it.......no mashed potato! Well done though......

Yes, I never understood that need for the tv to be just on.......I can happily go all day without even switching it on.





Lynne G said:


> Oh I get that with my DH too, Charade.  And since he is hard of hearing as one of his issues, that TV can be loud.  I just go into another room and watch my own screen, at a more normal low volume.
> 
> Took Schumi’s post of pizza, and asked family.  Up for pizza and wings.  So dinner served.  Ah, and with two men in the house, none left over.  Ice cream for dessert.  Yes please.




Hope pizza was good......




J'aime Paris said:


> Was out of town most of today, so pizza for ease tonight....bonus it coincides (had no clue) with National Pizza Day
> 
> Lynne, you really have been getting a lot of snow....we've been spared for several days now thankfully.
> Spoke to a friend in Alabama today.  She said they may get snow in Mobile!  She's freaking out naturally, since thats fairly rare for them.
> 
> Mac, a high of 67 sounds darn good right now!!
> 
> Carole, that bread looks good enough to lick the screen, lol!
> 
> Pumpkin, I remember my parents plugging in their car when I was little.  Thanks for the laugh!
> 
> Charade, another DH who loves to sleep and watch tv through his eyelids!
> 
> Gonna snuggle up with my pup Barney and the fire now...good night!!



Sounds nice by the fire Lori......oh yes, that bread is delicious, and stays fresh so had some this morning for breakfast. I`m hankering for some rosemary bread now, but I don`t have any fresh, don`t like dried, and no plans to go out anywhere......too cold.




Yes, woke up to a little more snow this morning......but I think that`s it over for us, and the wind has died down too which is nice. It looks so beautiful and the sun has come out so we have blue skies, but it`s still so cold.

Grinding down some meat and plan to make burgers tonight, sweet potato wedges for me and french fries for the others. We don`t have the buns with burgers. And lunch will be grilled sandwiches.......bacon, brie and cranberry. 

Time for another cup of tea.......elevenses are moving rapidly to before 10 now. 


































Happy Wednesday........half way through the week......​


----------



## Lynne G

Yep. And a great reminder Friday and the weekend are arriving shortly. And for me, so is the snow and Arctic air. I hope both leave by Monday.

Yep, pizza was good Schumi. Was nice to have a hot dinner and the place we get it from is a 5 minute drive away.

Ah yes, tea for me this Wednesday morning too.  As clear and 19F out, so a cool start to what will end in a cool snowy way.  Sigh.

Thus, be happy, that most loving weekend is ending our week.  And bonus holiday one too.  Yay!

Time for tea.  A hearty Good Morning homies and welcome to that hump of a day Wednesday.


----------



## Robo56

Good Wednesday morning Sans family 





 Coming to you live from 


Actually I’am sitting up in my comfy bed at the the resort typing on my IPad.....LOL.....I’am plotting what to do today. 






schumigirl said:


> Have a lovely trip with your sister, and yes would love to see your pictures of MG this year. It`ll be different for sure, but at least they can do something this year.



Thank you Schumi time spent with family is precious for sure.




schumigirl said:


> And thank you for the good wishes, the family member I mentioned to you is still struggling after having Covid, she`s still not back to work and may try one day a week soon. But, the after effects are ongoing, it`s been several months now since she had it. Certainly not something she`ll get over quickly.
> 
> Have a lovely time



I hope she feels better soon. It is so hard to hear of the damage this virus has had on all our loved ones   Sending lots of prayers and good thoughts her way.




Lynne G said:


> Yay, a Robo post. Hope you are feeling good, and enjoying some coffee in that HHN mug. Yay, would very much appreciate some MG dark side pictures. Still toying around with a long weekend in March even though little one does not have Spring Break.


If you have the chance for a trip take it if you can. They are doing a wonderful job here as you know with Covid protective measures. 




macraven said:


> Robo, you and sister will have fun at UO Mardi Gras!
> The stands were up with the menu boards before I Ieft there
> Some of the food and drink items looked very enticing.
> Enjoy your time there!



Thank you Mac




J'aime Paris said:


> have a super MG trip! I saw a live stream yesterday, it looked like an awesome time!



They have done a nice job with Mardi Gras this year. 




Charade67 said:


> The last time I was there B was 2. She has never been. I think we need to take her sometime.



Yes, she will love it. I’am going to try and get up there in a couple of weeks with a neighbor who has never been. I have not been back in a number of years. It’s only about an hour and 45 minutes away from me.




schumigirl said:


> Beef won`t be long till it`s ready....I only cook it medium rare, mostly rare though and they all love it. Rosemary parmentier potatoes tonight and some winter veg roasted. Have ice cream form dessert. Courtesy of Ben & Jerry.



Food sounds amazing as always. 




keishashadow said:


> Got my anniversary present early from the mr...mini trip to MCO. Not sure if the butterflies in stomach are from joy or fear TBH.



Yeah!!!!!!!!! to upcoming trip.




keishashadow said:


> He’s been lobbying fiercely since I insisted we cancel the normal after Thanksgiving trip. we should be near 95% protected after that 2nd vaccine dose.



What a lovely guy who wants to take his wife on vacation to getaway. 




keishashadow said:


> was wondering if they might have backstage parade float viewing as they did for Xmas?



Not sure will ask. The Floats are positioned around Universal Studios for you to walk up to and take photos. 




Realfoodfans said:


> R rate in our Region much lower than Florida but they want to get them continually downward trend no bumps along the way before we begin to open up. Vaccination roll out going very quickly though so a lot of positives.



I had heard that we have the U.K. variant here and we have the highest count in the US. I have just had to stop listening to the news for a few days. Not digging head in the sand, just need a break from it all for a few days. 

They are finally getting things going here with vaccine rollout seems to be running more smoothly this past week.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Life has and is still busy. I finished my classes and am waiting for my parchment. I completed my classes with a 3.93 GPA. I have applied to a couple of jobs, hoping to get my foot in the door, and hopefully work my way up to get the job I really want. Hospital ( unit/department) administrator, is what I am aiming for. Keep your fingers crossed for me.



Congratulations on your degree. Wishing you much success on your job hunt. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Winter has finally arrived here. We were VERY spoiled and had extremely warm temps. It is currently -40F and -56F with the windchill.



Wow that’s cold.




keishashadow said:


> Knew if I booked pop yesterday, the Hotwire deals would pop up today lol Bingo! Staying at Coronado. First time. Now, to pick a building to request via touring guides room finder. Anyone have any suggestions?



No matter where you stay enjoy yourself. Life is about adventure. 




schumigirl said:


> Baked a cheese bread of my own this morning, turkey noodle soup for lunch too......again, special request....and what`s that word I use often apparently.......oh yes.......delicious....



Bread looks yummy.......soup sounds delicious.


I will load in some pics from my phone after I get done here of Mardi Gras. I’am going to do a little trip report to load all the pics on. Universal has done a nice job of making this year’s Mardi Gras special. I always marvel at how they can think outside the box and come up with things to accommodate the Covid restrictions creatively. 

I had a full day at the parks on arrival here Monday and a nice visit with sister at Downtown Disney Monday evening. My feet were crying the blues, but I was happy to be here.

Did some needed retail therapy shopping yesterday at Mall at Millenia.

Going to enjoy the parks today. The parks have been closing at 5 pm so want to soak in as much as I can. 

It’s cloudy and some fog this morning, but supposed to be 82. 



It looked like this yesterday morning and then with a hour and half the clouds moved out and it became sunny.

Going to get moving. Thinking of breakfast at Islands. Sending some Florida warm weather to all who need it.

Prayers for all who are sick. 

Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Love the live posts.  Great pictures Robo, thank you.  Enjoy seeing all the colors of Mardi Gras.  Sounds like you are having a great time with your sister.  Yay!   Yeah, anything involving the parks and shopping areas means lots of walking.  Even though no parade, saw many pictures with people with beads.  How nice to still be able to take pictures of the floats.  Gator is one of my favorites.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Robo so lovely to see your pictures.  Currently 32 degrees and snowing here but we are right on the edge of the Peak District National Park so we often have cooler temperatures.

Lynne the deer photo is lovely.  We enjoy seeing them out in the forest or parkland but they are not around this side of our town.

Quick and easy meal tonight as L has online Brownies so we need to be done and out of the kitchen/family room by 6.15.  Chicken dippers and fries.  She has just come in to ask Grandpa if he will play in the snow when J is home from school.  Glad he’s dropped for that activity!

Three parcels today - really feel for local shops unable to trade all this time.  We have a fabulous shop in town for dressing up items but have had to go online for a straw boater for L for World Book Day. She wants to be a character from the Mallory Towers books.

The children break up for half term tomorrow and are here for a week before they have to go to their father so we are planning a couple of take out meals and we have Shrove Tuesday so lots of pancakes.  We may book an entry to a National Trust area for a walk just to get them out of the house.


----------



## J'aime Paris

DD is coming home this afternoon and will spend the night, yay!  Her schedule this semester has Thursdays free, so she's able to carve out some time for DH and I  

I'll make chicken parmesan tonight for dinner...one of her favorites.  And I'll make a batch of hamburger casserole, so she can take some leftovers back with her.

I'm certain the washing machine is gonna get a workout too!!


----------



## keishashadow

It’s been a rough few days here.  Middle DS seeming taking forever to regroup from Covid.  Went back to med express to gett a return to work rapid test.  Once again I thank God for nurses!  She heard a crackle when she sat him down for it.  Summoned dr, X-ray later, covid related pneumonia.  A few days on antibiotics & he should finally turn the corner.  Well, if not for grief...

His favorite aunt lives next door to him.  She’s been in poor health for a least a decade.  Just starting chemo for late stage pancreatic cancer when she was diagnosed with covid on the weekend & sent home from ER.  Passed in her sleep Monday night.  A cliche but, one of the most compassionate people I’ve had the pleasure of knowing & one of the few ‘outlaws’ with whom I kept in contact.  

Lynne - bit of a brain fog here...did we miss celebrating your anniversary?


Monykalyn said:


> Did I mention we have an extra kid with us? Another of Paige's friend with stressful home situation


Missed this too, you have a big heart!  


schumigirl said:


> Yes, we have snow......real snow that isn`t going anywhere today as more forecast for today. And more starting to fall right now with some ice in there too......not nice


How much do you typically have each year?  

the pundits forecast a mild winter with little snow, ha. Among tthe worst in recent memory. Five inches into yesterday am, another two to five forecast tonight.   

Bonus points my car is plowed in, deep. With the mr’s work schedule of long shifts & doubles, will be lucky if it’s moving by the weekend.





Lynne G said:


> Ah with the bad weather, the deer came close to my sister’s house. This is when they stopped eating the bush next to her house when she hollered at them:


Beautiful.  Just a thought, they do carry ticks/Lyme. If she has a dog, might want to suggest she apply his protectorant & check her kids for the little monsters.  They will burrow down in the ground & come out in the spring.  We self-spray our yard a few times a year.  You haven’t lived until you’ve pulled one out of family member or pet 


Lynne G said:


> Was the only time I ate salmon. I had to go to Alaska for work,


It’s heavenly there, enjoyed it every meal 


schumigirl said:


> m thankful tonight I got my hair highlighted before lockdown came back into play, it`s still looking fine, but if I hadn`t gone back then, it would really need doing about now!!


Lucky you, i’m On three months now.  Girl only did baby lights on top, when i pull back hair it’s awful.  Have been taking a vitamin regimen during covid. Side effect hair & nails growing rapidly, normally would appreciate it.  Looked in the mirror this am and saw some silver hairs, where did they come from?


Charade67 said:


> We decided to go to our favorite Mexican restaurant tonight, so tonight became tamale Tuesday for me. This was the first time I had them at this restaurant.  Will definitely order again.


Not being a big Mexican food fan due to cilantro soapy issue, never had a tamale.  Those are the things cooked in a corn husk I think. Are you supposed to eat that or is it a wrapper.  Inquiring minds need to know


Robo56 said:


> Actually I’am sitting up in my comfy bed at the the resort typing on my IPad.....LOL.....I’am plotting what to do today.


What a delightful thing to ponder!  Have fun no matter what you decide.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay a food and fun coming up for Paris and her DD.  Hope she gets home early.  Thinking of the same dinner. 

Lots of hugs and my sympathy on the quick loss of your aunt. Plus, with your son still sick. I hope better days for you. No, she has no dog now. And yep had to pick a tick off a dog more than once in my life, and one on me one time. Hate them. She has woods all around her property, so seeing deer is normal. She does spray for bugs all around her house. And I hear ya with the snow. With the cool weather, still some very narrow streets with higher than me piles of snow hard as ice on the sides from the plows.

Julie, nice you get the grandkids soon, with break coming soon. Hope you do get a walk in, when they are with you next week. Hope Louie is doing well, and had a walk with you this morning.

Ooh almost lunchtime.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Wednesday morning Sans family
> 
> Coming to you live from
> Actually I’am sitting up in my comfy bed at the the resort typing on my IPad.....LOL.....I’am plotting what to do today.
> 
> View attachment 555297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Schumi time spent with family is precious for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she feels better soon. It is so hard to hear of the damage this virus has had on all our loved ones   Sending lots of prayers and good thoughts her way.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have the chance for a trip take it if you can. They are doing a wonderful job here as you know with Covid protective measures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have done a nice job with Mardi Gras this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she will love it. I’am going to try and get up there in a couple of weeks with a neighbor who has never been. I have not been back in a number of years. It’s only about an hour and 45 minutes away from me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food sounds amazing as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!!!!!!!!! to upcoming trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely guy who wants to take his wife on vacation to getaway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure will ask. The Floats are positioned around Universal Studios for you to walk up to and take photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had heard that we have the U.K. variant here and we have the highest count in the US. I have just had to stop listening to the news for a few days. Not digging head in the sand, just need a break from it all for a few days.
> 
> They are finally getting things going here with vaccine rollout seems to be running more smoothly this past week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your degree. Wishing you much success on your job hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that’s cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter where you stay enjoy yourself. Life is about adventure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bread looks yummy.......soup sounds delicious.
> 
> 
> I will load in some pics from my phone after I get done here of Mardi Gras. I’am going to do a little trip report to load all the pics on. Universal has done a nice job of making this year’s Mardi Gras special. I always marvel at how they can think outside the box and come up with things to accommodate the Covid restrictions creatively.
> 
> I had a full day at the parks on arrival here Monday and a nice visit with sister at Downtown Disney Monday evening. My feet were crying the blues, but I was happy to be here.
> 
> Did some needed retail therapy shopping yesterday at Mall at Millenia.
> 
> Going to enjoy the parks today. The parks have been closing at 5 pm so want to soak in as much as I can.
> 
> It’s cloudy and some fog this morning, but supposed to be 82.
> 
> View attachment 555298
> 
> It looked like this yesterday morning and then with a hour and half the clouds moved out and it became sunny.
> 
> Going to get moving. Thinking of breakfast at Islands. Sending some Florida warm weather to all who need it.
> 
> Prayers for all who are sick.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.




Oh always love a fellow mischief maker Robo.......

Love the pictures and would love to see you do a trip report again. There haven`t been many new ones this last year. 

Yes, it`s not sticking your head in the sand, sometimes we do need a break from all the doom and gloom. And glad to hear your vaccine programme is improving......I do feel quite happy the way the UK is handling it, it`s working well. 

Have a blast Robo and hope breakfast was good.....






J'aime Paris said:


> DD is coming home this afternoon and will spend the night, yay!  Her schedule this semester has Thursdays free, so she's able to carve out some time for DH and I
> 
> I'll make chicken parmesan tonight for dinner...one of her favorites.  And I'll make a batch of hamburger casserole, so she can take some leftovers back with her.
> 
> I'm certain the washing machine is gonna get a workout too!!



How lovely you get DD home some more......she is adorable. When I showed Tom the pictures from your last trip, he even commented how like you she is.....have fun with her and nice to be able to spoil her too. Oh yes, the washing machine......lol......





keishashadow said:


> It’s been a rough few days here.  Middle DS seeming taking forever to regroup from Covid.  Went back to med express to gett a return to work rapid test.  Once again I thank God for nurses!  She heard a crackle when she sat him down for it.  Summoned dr, X-ray later, covid related pneumonia.  A few days on antibiotics & he should finally turn the corner.  Well, if not for grief...
> 
> His favorite aunt lives next door to him.  She’s been in poor health for a least a decade.  Just starting chemo for late stage pancreatic cancer when she was diagnosed with covid on the weekend & sent home from ER.  Passed in her sleep Monday night.  A cliche but, one of the most compassionate people I’ve had the pleasure of knowing & one of the few ‘outlaws’ with whom I kept in contact.
> 
> Lynne - bit of a brain fog here...did we miss celebrating your anniversary?
> 
> Missed this too, you have a big heart!
> 
> How much do you typically have each year?
> 
> the pundits forecast a mild winter with little snow, ha. Among tthe worst in recent memory. Five inches into yesterday am, another two to five forecast tonight.
> 
> Bonus points my car is plowed in, deep. With the mr’s work schedule of long shifts & doubles, will be lucky if it’s moving by the weekend.
> Beautiful.  Just a thought, they do carry ticks/Lyme. If she has a dog, might want to suggest she apply his protectorant & check her kids for the little monsters.  They will burrow down in the ground & come out in the spring.  We self-spray our yard a few times a year.  You haven’t lived until you’ve pulled one out of family member or pet
> 
> It’s heavenly there, enjoyed it every meal
> 
> Lucky you, i’m On three months now.  Girl only did baby lights on top, when i pull back hair it’s awful.  Have been taking a vitamin regimen during covid. Side effect hair & nails growing rapidly, normally would appreciate it.  Looked in the mirror this am and saw some silver hairs, where did they come from?
> 
> Not being a big Mexican food fan due to cilantro soapy issue, never had a tamale.  Those are the things cooked in a corn husk I think. Are you supposed to eat that or is it a wrapper.  Inquiring minds need to know
> 
> What a delightful thing to ponder!  Have fun no matter what you decide.



You know you have my continued good wishes with all you`ve been going through recently......a lesser woman would have crumbled......

Not that snow for us usually. Last bad winter for the UK was 2010 and to a lesser extent 2011. Snow lasted forever those years. But, being right beside the sea we tend to get less than the rest of the country, so this is quite nice for a few days.....would have been nicer at Christmas......

We`re exactly the same with cilantro......one of the reasons we never eat Mexican food......yep, it tastes like soap. And I hate chilli.....one dish I could never get the taste for.

Silver hairs are for the special women Keisha......lol......means you earned them!! 





Had one large flurry this afternoon, then mostly hailstones.....shouldn`t last much longer now....hopefully. Beautiful day when the snow isn`t on though.

Change of plan for dinner tonight.......we have salmon now for Tom and I, the other two are having cod loin. Will bake them in the oven with some lemon. 

Had a few deliveries today I had been expecting, always like a nice delivery or two......I think like a lot of people online shopping is becoming even more an art form! 

Time for tea......


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Silver hairs are for the special women Keisha......lol......means you earned them!!



Love the way you think!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Keisha sending condolences on your loss.  Never easy but you have so much going on.  Do hope your son improves on the antibiotics.  He will need some recuperating after all this.  Take care of yourselves. X


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Love the way you think!



It`s what I tell myself......



Guess what we`re watching tonight..........Keisha you`ll like this........










​
Watching on the giant screen for more scares and realism........

Off to start dinner..........feels very wintery now the sun has gone down.


----------



## keishashadow

Watching Psycho(s) never gets old...diametrically opposite the fallout from this plague.


----------



## macraven

Keishsa no one eats the wrapper on the tamale.

More of a paper wrap
You could lick the sauces off of it- just don’t chew it 
(Maybe goats would eat it but not peeps.)

Hope your kids are doing better!
No matter how old they are, it is always a mother’s concern


----------



## macraven

Got vaxxed today and need to mark my calendar for second visit 

Don’t ask as it’s a horror story

Going to play ketchup here on what I am behind.

Finished the laundry day after I returned home
Everything put away until the next trip.

Only thing I have to do for the fall vacation is to book the flight
Room was reserved 7 months ago
Car service was set up with Tony while I was in Orlando on Friday for the next fall trip.

Good to see he is getting more business.

Did have to stay on soft foods while there as was a bit uncomfortable in the gum and jaw.

Made the error of ordering the steak at BOG
Son loved sitting next to me as he got most of my food that day.

Keisha, feel better real soon!
You have a trip coming up!!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Watching Psycho(s) never gets old...diametrically opposite the fallout from this plague.



lol....how true!! 





macraven said:


> Got vaxxed today and need to mark my calendar for second visit
> 
> Don’t ask as it’s a horror story
> 
> Going to play ketchup here on what I am behind.
> 
> Finished the laundry day after I returned home
> Everything put away until the next trip.
> 
> Only thing I have to do for the fall vacation is to book the flight
> Room was reserved 7 months ago
> Car service was set up with Tony while I was in Orlando on Friday for the next fall trip.
> 
> Good to see he is getting more business.
> 
> Did have to stay on soft foods while there as was a bit uncomfortable in the gum and jaw.
> 
> Made the error of ordering the steak at BOG
> Son loved sitting next to me as he got most of my food that day.
> 
> Keisha, feel better real soon!
> You have a trip coming up!!



I`m glad you`ve got your first one out of the way......you`re 50% done now! 





We ate dinner very quickly tonight.......good to see clean plates though. 

Have some Ben & Jerry`s ice creams to choose from in a little while and will make a pitcher of something for movie night. 

I do annoy everyone though with holding my ipad while we do watch something......although it seems phones are acceptable to them to be nursing at the same time......


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> It’s been a rough few days here.  Middle DS seeming taking forever to regroup from Covid.  Went back to med express to gett a return to work rapid test.  Once again I thank God for nurses!  She heard a crackle when she sat him down for it.  Summoned dr, X-ray later, covid related pneumonia.  A few days on antibiotics & he should finally turn the corner.  Well, if not for grief...
> 
> His favorite aunt lives next door to him.  She’s been in poor health for a least a decade.  Just starting chemo for late stage pancreatic cancer when she was diagnosed with covid on the weekend & sent home from ER.  Passed in her sleep Monday night.  A cliche but, one of the most compassionate people I’ve had the pleasure of knowing & one of the few ‘outlaws’ with whom I kept in contact.
> 
> Lynne - bit of a brain fog here...did we miss celebrating your anniversary?
> 
> Missed this too, you have a big heart!
> 
> How much do you typically have each year?
> 
> the pundits forecast a mild winter with little snow, ha. Among tthe worst in recent memory. Five inches into yesterday am, another two to five forecast tonight.
> 
> Bonus points my car is plowed in, deep. With the mr’s work schedule of long shifts & doubles, will be lucky if it’s moving by the weekend.
> Beautiful.  Just a thought, they do carry ticks/Lyme. If she has a dog, might want to suggest she apply his protectorant & check her kids for the little monsters.  They will burrow down in the ground & come out in the spring.  We self-spray our yard a few times a year.  You haven’t lived until you’ve pulled one out of family member or pet
> 
> It’s heavenly there, enjoyed it every meal
> 
> Lucky you, i’m On three months now.  Girl only did baby lights on top, when i pull back hair it’s awful.  Have been taking a vitamin regimen during covid. Side effect hair & nails growing rapidly, normally would appreciate it.  Looked in the mirror this am and saw some silver hairs, where did they come from?
> 
> Not being a big Mexican food fan due to cilantro soapy issue, never had a tamale.  Those are the things cooked in a corn husk I think. Are you supposed to eat that or is it a wrapper.  Inquiring minds need to know
> 
> What a delightful thing to ponder!  Have fun no matter what you decide.


My condolences on the loss of your family member.  It's never easy to say goodbye...
You must have been so worried about your DS!   Pneumonia is not fun...hope he feels better soon!



schumigirl said:


> Oh always love a fellow mischief maker Robo.......
> 
> Love the pictures and would love to see you do a trip report again. There haven`t been many new ones this last year.
> 
> Yes, it`s not sticking your head in the sand, sometimes we do need a break from all the doom and gloom. And glad to hear your vaccine programme is improving......I do feel quite happy the way the UK is handling it, it`s working well.
> 
> Have a blast Robo and hope breakfast was good.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How lovely you get DD home some more......she is adorable. When I showed Tom the pictures from your last trip, he even commented how like you she is.....have fun with her and nice to be able to spoil her too. Oh yes, the washing machine......lol......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know you have my continued good wishes with all you`ve been going through recently......a lesser woman would have crumbled......
> 
> Not that snow for us usually. Last bad winter for the UK was 2010 and to a lesser extent 2011. Snow lasted forever those years. But, being right beside the sea we tend to get less than the rest of the country, so this is quite nice for a few days.....would have been nicer at Christmas......
> 
> We`re exactly the same with cilantro......one of the reasons we never eat Mexican food......yep, it tastes like soap. And I hate chilli.....one dish I could never get the taste for.
> 
> Silver hairs are for the special women Keisha......lol......means you earned them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had one large flurry this afternoon, then mostly hailstones.....shouldn`t last much longer now....hopefully. Beautiful day when the snow isn`t on though.
> 
> Change of plan for dinner tonight.......we have salmon now for Tom and I, the other two are having cod loin. Will bake them in the oven with some lemon.
> 
> Had a few deliveries today I had been expecting, always like a nice delivery or two......I think like a lot of people online shopping is becoming even more an art form!
> 
> Time for tea......


Yes, DD is spoiled, but only in the best ways!  DH and I always 'argue' about who she takes after more, lol!
I knew I liked Tom  



macraven said:


> Got vaxxed today and need to mark my calendar for second visit
> 
> Don’t ask as it’s a horror story
> 
> Going to play ketchup here on what I am behind.
> 
> Finished the laundry day after I returned home
> Everything put away until the next trip.
> 
> Only thing I have to do for the fall vacation is to book the flight
> Room was reserved 7 months ago
> Car service was set up with Tony while I was in Orlando on Friday for the next fall trip.
> 
> Good to see he is getting more business.
> 
> Did have to stay on soft foods while there as was a bit uncomfortable in the gum and jaw.
> 
> Made the error of ordering the steak at BOG
> Son loved sitting next to me as he got most of my food that day.
> 
> Keisha, feel better real soon!
> You have a trip coming up!!


Glad you were able to get the vaccine!   A horror story.....yikes!!  Hope all ended well!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> My condolences on the loss of your family member.  It's never easy to say goodbye...
> You must have been so worried about your DS!   Pneumonia is not fun...hope he feels better soon!
> 
> 
> Yes, DD is spoiled, but only in the best ways!  DH and I always 'argue' about who she takes after more, lol!
> I knew I liked Tom
> 
> 
> Glad you were able to get the vaccine!   A horror story.....yikes!!  Hope all ended well!



lol.....nothing wrong with spoiling them....especially when they aren`t "spoiled" We have good kids. 

I always say Kyle gets his brains from his dad....but then I remind Tom I have two degrees and he only has one......lol......then Kyle reminds me his degree is better than both of mine.....he`s funny! 




Pink gin spritzer pitcher has been made up......and big bowl of spicy potato chips. 

I`ve been sent to sit behind them as the light from the ipad annoys them.......So, I`m stuck at the back but get a sofa to myself.......


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Keishsa no one eats the wrapper on the tamale.


Good to know 


macraven said:


> Hope your kids are doing better!


Would you believe Jr is now on antibiotic for infected ear? 

Anybody else have kids with recurrent ear aches when littles?  

All three of mine would get infections, one had the tubes etc, it seemed to help as he out grew it. not so the other two, disappeared in college (all that boozing probably killed the germs) but back in their late 20’s.



macraven said:


> Keisha, feel better real soon!
> You have a trip coming up!!


I’m fine thanks  just worried re the kids, you never leave that behind no matter how old they get.


macraven said:


> Got vaxxed today and need to mark my calendar for second visit
> 
> Don’t ask as it’s a horror story


Well, generally we love a good horror story here; just not on your behalf!

Congrats on scoring that Golden ticket


schumigirl said:


> I always say Kyle gets his brains from his dad....but then I remind Tom I have two degrees and he only has one......lol......then Kyle reminds me his degree is better than both of mine.....he`s funny!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Good to know
> 
> Would you believe Jr is now on antibiotic for infected ear?
> 
> Anybody else have kids with recurrent ear aches when littles?
> 
> All three of mine would get infections, one had the tubes etc, it seemed to help as he out grew it. not so the other two, disappeared in college (all that boozing probably killed the germs) but back in their late 20’s.
> 
> 
> I’m fine thanks  just worried re the kids, you never leave that behind no matter how old they get.
> 
> Well, generally we love a good horror story here; just not on your behalf!
> 
> Congrats on scoring that Golden ticket
> 
> View attachment 555388





I love that movie!!! Don`t know when we last watched it.......


Calling Dr Hfuhruhurr


----------



## Lynne G

Funny, Keisha, older one had so many ear infections as a toddler, when told next time tubes, he stopped having them.  Oddly, last year, little one got one, got medicine for it.  Now, doctor said just take pain medicine, last two times she had an earache.  

Pasta request for dinner. Fine with me. I like easy week day meals.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Now, doctor said just take pain medicine, last two times she had an earache.


Yeah, he usually waits them out.  My thots - when face gets red & hot, fever pops up & TMI - funky discharge, it’s past the time to call for reinforcement 

I’m just happy we have a family dr who will call in an Rx for that sort of thing well,  as long as you have been seen in last year or so.  especially during these times, who wants to go into a dr’s office if it can be avoided?


----------



## Lynne G

Ick, Keisha. Hope he feels better real soon.  Hers does not have gunk coming out that I have ever seen, but she says it hurts so bad.  The last time she had one, she was down at school.  She also had a bad cold and the doctor said I’ll give you medicine for the cold as that’s more concerning me rather than the pain in your ear.  Good thing is, her earaches thankfully have gone away after about a week.  

Pasta eaten. Was delicious. Now total snow to fall from a dusting to 5 inches. Guess our weather people hedge their bets. LoL I am hoping their lowest amount, a dusting, is all we get. And hopefully those weather people are right, and the snow is to stay South of us on Friday. Ugh. That Polar temps are settling in shortly. And wind chills with the windy days make it surely feel we are closer to the Arctic then we are.

Yay, Thursday is tomorrow, and thirsty will I be.  Snowy morning and cool feeling day.  But I will be one happy homie, as will be the end of my work week, with that bonus 4 day weekend.  Woot!

Tea in my cup as cool feeling night.  And with a cloudy cover, and saying snow will be starting shortly, no stars to see.  

Have a most quiet and nice dreaming sleep. Yep, a hump of a day.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Mostly uneventful day today. At work today I got to math - yes, I am using it as a verb.  Boss' husband usually handles the claim checks, but today we got a couple where the insurance company was adjusting some payments that they had processed incorrectly. The math sometimes confuses him, so I agreed to apply those payments. 

I think dh is a little envious of my new luggage. He decided to buy a new suitcase too. 



schumigirl said:


> Avoiding carbs is hard for sure......not sure I could do it......


It isn't easy. I can't give them up completely, so I am just trying to cut back. At my last medical appointment my blood sugar levels were starting to get a little high, so I decided that I need to do something about it before I need medication.



Robo56 said:


> I will load in some pics from my phone after I get done here of Mardi Gras.


Great pictures. I love all the bright colors. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Three parcels today - really feel for local shops unable to trade all this time. We have a fabulous shop in town for dressing up items but have had to go online for a straw boater for L for World Book Day. She wants to be a character from the Mallory Towers books.


I had to look up that series. It looks like something I would have read when I was a kid. 



keishashadow said:


> It’s been a rough few days here. Middle DS seeming taking forever to regroup from Covid. Went back to med express to gett a return to work rapid test. Once again I thank God for nurses! She heard a crackle when she sat him down for it. Summoned dr, X-ray later, covid related pneumonia. A few days on antibiotics & he should finally turn the corner. Well, if not for grief...
> 
> His favorite aunt lives next door to him. She’s been in poor health for a least a decade. Just starting chemo for late stage pancreatic cancer when she was diagnosed with covid on the weekend & sent home from ER. Passed in her sleep Monday night. A cliche but, one of the most compassionate people I’ve had the pleasure of knowing & one of the few ‘outlaws’ with whom I kept in contact.


Continued prayers for your son's health and condolences on the loss of the family member. 



keishashadow said:


> Not being a big Mexican food fan due to cilantro soapy issue, never had a tamale.


Most of the Mexican food I eat doesn't contain cilantro.  I don't think anything I've ordered from this restaurant has cilantro in it. 



schumigirl said:


> Guess what we`re watching tonight....


 Still haven't watched that movie. Maybe someday...



macraven said:


> Got vaxxed today and need to mark my calendar for second visit
> 
> Don’t ask as it’s a horror story


 I'm sorry to hear that. I guess I am one of the lucky ones. Both shots went smoothly for me, but I am hearing about a lot of different side effects from others. 



macraven said:


> Only thing I have to do for the fall vacation is to book the flight
> Room was reserved 7 months ago


I've booked a flight and made a hotel reservation. I'm just waiting for the AP rates to be released to see if I am going to change hotels. 



keishashadow said:


> Would you believe Jr is now on antibiotic for infected ear?
> 
> Anybody else have kids with recurrent ear aches when littles?


I have been very fortunate. B has never had an ear infection. I got my first, and hopefully only, in 2016 when we came back from Alaska. It was miserable. 


Nothing on TV tonight. DH is watching Battlebots. I have the same attitude toward this show as I do with all the car repair/restoration shows he watches. If you've seen one, you've seen them all.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Yeah, he usually waits them out.  My thots - when face gets red & hot, fever pops up & TMI - funky discharge, it’s past the time to call for reinforcement
> 
> I’m just happy we have a family dr who will call in an Rx for that sort of thing well,  as long as you have been seen in last year or so.  especially during these times, who wants to go into a dr’s office if it can be avoided?



Absolutely......going for a Dr`s appointment before all of this was bad enough......used to hate walking in to see a bunch of "diseased" people all around......coughing all over the place, and of course, masks weren`t a thing last time I visited one. Yes, to be avoided at all costs. 





Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Mostly uneventful day today. At work today I got to math - yes, I am using it as a verb.  Boss' husband usually handles the claim checks, but today we got a couple where the insurance company was adjusting some payments that they had processed incorrectly. The math sometimes confuses him, so I agreed to apply those payments.
> 
> I think dh is a little envious of my new luggage. He decided to buy a new suitcase too.
> 
> It isn't easy. I can't give them up completely, so I am just trying to cut back. At my last medical appointment my blood sugar levels were starting to get a little high, so I decided that I need to do something about it before I need medication.
> 
> Great pictures. I love all the bright colors.
> 
> I had to look up that series. It looks like something I would have read when I was a kid.
> 
> Continued prayers for your son's health and condolences on the loss of the family member.
> 
> Most of the Mexican food I eat doesn't contain cilantro.  I don't think anything I've ordered from this restaurant has cilantro in it.
> 
> Still haven't watched that movie. Maybe someday...
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that. I guess I am one of the lucky ones. Both shots went smoothly for me, but I am hearing about a lot of different side effects from others.
> 
> I've booked a flight and made a hotel reservation. I'm just waiting for the AP rates to be released to see if I am going to change hotels.
> 
> 
> I have been very fortunate. B has never had an ear infection. I got my first, and hopefully only, in 2016 when we came back from Alaska. It was miserable.
> 
> 
> Nothing on TV tonight. DH is watching Battlebots. I have the same attitude toward this show as I do with all the car repair/restoration shows he watches. If you've seen one, you've seen them all.



You would absolutely have read Mallory Towers and St Clares books as a child if you were over here, and a girl usually......lol......Enid Blyton was an author who as a child your library would be filled with her books. My cousins in New York never knew her, but then I never knew Dr Seuss till they came over for a visit when the eldest was same age as me of around 10. Very quintessentially English stories written predominantly in the 1940/50`s....so, very much of their time, but priceless to many of my generation and before. 

Well done being proactive on the blood sugar. It`s not easy for sure. Oh you have to watch Psycho......it`s not my favourite of his, but it`s up there as a classic. 







​



Everything looks icy this morning out there......I think we are at least above freezing today......and then back down below 0c tomorrow. We`re doing better than other areas I think. One area of Scotland had -21.9c last night.......cold.

Popping out this morning for fresh produce for next few days, and only need to pop to the butcher for bacon top up. Looked last night as we have none........I`m blaming mac for eating all of ours........ But, we don`t need anything else.......milkman has been and we`re topped up with milk and we still have loads of eggs, so we won`t starve.

Rest of the day is some phone calls, phone calls to family and catch up with some friends too on Facetime I think. 

Making a honey mustard sauce, or peppercorn sauce for tonight to go with chicken, always goes down well in this house......and yes, it`s beautiful even if I say so myself. 

Time for a cup of tea.































Have a happy Throwback Thirsty Thursday  ​


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Charade67 I didn’t realise Enid Blyton not known with you.  Still sell well here all her series -  including Noddy who has some very unacceptable characters and behaviours for modern times!  Yesterday I packed up all the Noddy books and baby books of J & L ready for sharing with the new baby eventually.  We are huge story book readers here.  

I had a little clear out while nobody was looking so we are having an outing to the tip this morning to offload that. Not a lot but an excuse for a drive out.

Had a grocery delivery on Tuesday but already need more bread and milk so will pop in somewhere on our way back.  We’ve been having porridge for breakfast so used more milk than normal.  

We have a beautiful bright morning here but it was so very cold when first out with Louie.  The snowdrops have been out a good while but we have our first crocus peeping through today.  Signs of new life much needed.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, oh so gray here still.  No signs of green quite yet.  Lovely flowers Julie.  Good to clean out house every so often.  Nice to drop off and had a walk with Louie.  Hope all are doing well, and you are feeling better.

Nice you are enjoyed some tea, Schumi. I’m thinking of chicken for dinner too.  At least that’s the plan now.  By dinner time, it may change.

Yeah, the chance of snow came and went. Most stayed South of me, so only a few flurries in this wee hour. Very noisy truck or two I have been hearing. Finally stopped.

At least 27F out.  Yes, below freezing but better than the 19F we had yesterday morning.  Phone keeps telling me there is a Winter Weather Advisory.  Very cool temps and more snow chances, with 5 of the 7 days next week having snow will fall that day.  Snow ️.  Still done with it.  Most of what fell  last week is still around.  

But yay, a morning tea drinker here too.  Yep, a Thursday here.  Am thirsty, so ready for another cup of tea.  Aww, that dove cooing again this morning.  I guess it decided to hang out in the tree next to my window.  Second floor window.  




Hell yeah, and a woot! Tomorrow is Friday.

So Good Morning Julie and Schumi, and all the homies.

Tea time.  Make your Thirsty Thursday a totally terrific one.  Throw back a drink homies.  It’s good for ya.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Currently in the doctor’s waiting room waiting to have bloodwork. Just for a routine thyroid and blood sugar check.

The weather here is supposed to get nasty tonight. Possible snow, sleet, and freezing rain. Good thing I don’t have to be anywhere tomorrow.

In happier news....


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, snow has been falling for a few hours now.  Saying by lunchtime, gone for the day.  Plow just went up our street, so a lunchtime clearing off cars and shoveling again.  Sigh.  They just got the timing wrong.  Said to be in the wee hours, but early morning instead.  Ugh, thinking about 4 inches by the time it’s done.  27F out, so cool it will be shoveling and clearing.  

Charade, hope all is well with tour blood test.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Charade, hope all is well with tour blood test


Thanks. I’ll get the results at my appointment next week.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning. Currently in the doctor’s waiting room waiting to have bloodwork. Just for a routine thyroid and blood sugar check.
> 
> The weather here is supposed to get nasty tonight. Possible snow, sleet, and freezing rain. Good thing I don’t have to be anywhere tomorrow.
> 
> In happier news....
> View attachment 555550




Congrats on the 100 day countdown Charade.....always good to have.  And good luck on the checks........







Valentine`s Day a few days early..........












We don`t plan to go out next few days till at least Monday, so I got these today instead of Sunday. Some folks knock that particular bottle but I like it, it`s not the fanciest around, but pleasant to drink. And white roses are my favourite.

Since I met Tom he has got me fresh flowers every single week except when we`re away, so I`ll take these as my usual Friday flowers too........what a romantic he really is!

Had a glorious walk along the shore earlier, it is perishing so we were wrapped up like we were heading to Siberia, but in the sunshine it is beautiful. 

Having a warm up hot chocolate now......


----------



## Realfoodfans

So cold here too Lynne.  Below freezing and unlikely to go over that today.  Thank you for your thoughtfulness I’m doing ok - up and down but keeping going.
Charade hope your results are good when you receive them.
Meatballs requested for tonight - everyone enjoyed them last time.  A chocolate trifle made for dessert as I found ready made chocolate custard from our grocery store.


----------



## Lynne G

How sweet a gift for ya, Schumi.  Very pretty flowers.  Yep, who cares what others think.  If I like something, only for me to like.  Yay, hot chocolate.  That kinda day.

Julie, I am glad you are doing okay. Hope there are more great days than not so great.  Yay, chocolate for you too.  

Still on tea, and only DH and I are awake.

Aww, colleague had a baby boy today. Pictures already sent. Sweet baby. Our office just got a plus one. With more to come, as another baby shower and wedding shower adding more to our office family in the next month. So cute, as we have so much younger coworkers than we have had in some time.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Ick, Keisha. Hope he feels better real soon.  Hers does not have gunk coming out that I have ever seen, but she says it hurts so bad.  The last time she had one, she was down at school.  She also had a bad cold and the doctor said I’ll give you medicine for the cold as that’s more concerning me rather than the pain in your ear.  Good thing is, her earaches thankfully have gone away after about a week.
> 
> Pasta eaten. Was delicious. Now total snow to fall from a dusting to 5 inches. Guess our weather people hedge their bets. LoL I am hoping their lowest amount, a dusting, is all we get. And hopefully those weather people are right, and the snow is to stay South of us on Friday. Ugh. That Polar temps are settling in shortly. And wind chills with the windy days make it surely feel we are closer to the Arctic then we are.
> 
> Yay, Thursday is tomorrow, and thirsty will I be.  Snowy morning and cool feeling day.  But I will be one happy homie, as will be the end of my work week, with that bonus 4 day weekend.  Woot!
> 
> Tea in my cup as cool feeling night.  And with a cloudy cover, and saying snow will be starting shortly, no stars to see.
> 
> Have a most quiet and nice dreaming sleep. Yep, a hump of a day.


The snow has really been adding up!  We are due for another 1-3 inches tonight.



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Mostly uneventful day today. At work today I got to math - yes, I am using it as a verb.  Boss' husband usually handles the claim checks, but today we got a couple where the insurance company was adjusting some payments that they had processed incorrectly. The math sometimes confuses him, so I agreed to apply those payments.
> 
> I think dh is a little envious of my new luggage. He decided to buy a new suitcase too.
> 
> It isn't easy. I can't give them up completely, so I am just trying to cut back. At my last medical appointment my blood sugar levels were starting to get a little high, so I decided that I need to do something about it before I need medication.
> 
> Great pictures. I love all the bright colors.
> 
> I had to look up that series. It looks like something I would have read when I was a kid.
> 
> Continued prayers for your son's health and condolences on the loss of the family member.
> 
> Most of the Mexican food I eat doesn't contain cilantro.  I don't think anything I've ordered from this restaurant has cilantro in it.
> 
> Still haven't watched that movie. Maybe someday...
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that. I guess I am one of the lucky ones. Both shots went smoothly for me, but I am hearing about a lot of different side effects from others.
> 
> I've booked a flight and made a hotel reservation. I'm just waiting for the AP rates to be released to see if I am going to change hotels.
> 
> 
> I have been very fortunate. B has never had an ear infection. I got my first, and hopefully only, in 2016 when we came back from Alaska. It was miserable.
> 
> 
> Nothing on TV tonight. DH is watching Battlebots. I have the same attitude toward this show as I do with all the car repair/restoration shows he watches. If you've seen one, you've seen them all.


I have a love of potato chips and bread.  Carbs are my kryptonite!



schumigirl said:


> Absolutely......going for a Dr`s appointment before all of this was bad enough......used to hate walking in to see a bunch of "diseased" people all around......coughing all over the place, and of course, masks weren`t a thing last time I visited one. Yes, to be avoided at all costs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would absolutely have read Mallory Towers and St Clares books as a child if you were over here, and a girl usually......lol......Enid Blyton was an author who as a child your library would be filled with her books. My cousins in New York never knew her, but then I never knew Dr Seuss till they came over for a visit when the eldest was same age as me of around 10. Very quintessentially English stories written predominantly in the 1940/50`s....so, very much of their time, but priceless to many of my generation and before.
> 
> Well done being proactive on the blood sugar. It`s not easy for sure. Oh you have to watch Psycho......it`s not my favourite of his, but it`s up there as a classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Everything looks icy this morning out there......I think we are at least above freezing today......and then back down below 0c tomorrow. We`re doing better than other areas I think. One area of Scotland had -21.9c last night.......cold.
> 
> Popping out this morning for fresh produce for next few days, and only need to pop to the butcher for bacon top up. Looked last night as we have none........I`m blaming mac for eating all of ours........ But, we don`t need anything else.......milkman has been and we`re topped up with milk and we still have loads of eggs, so we won`t starve.
> 
> Rest of the day is some phone calls, phone calls to family and catch up with some friends too on Facetime I think.
> 
> Making a honey mustard sauce, or peppercorn sauce for tonight to go with chicken, always goes down well in this house......and yes, it`s beautiful even if I say so myself.
> 
> Time for a cup of tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a happy Throwback Thirsty Thursday  ​


I've never seen Psycho in it's entirety either...



Realfoodfans said:


> @Charade67 I didn’t realise Enid Blyton not known with you.  Still sell well here all her series -  including Noddy who has some very unacceptable characters and behaviours for modern times!  Yesterday I packed up all the Noddy books and baby books of J & L ready for sharing with the new baby eventually.  We are huge story book readers here.
> 
> I had a little clear out while nobody was looking so we are having an outing to the tip this morning to offload that. Not a lot but an excuse for a drive out.
> 
> Had a grocery delivery on Tuesday but already need more bread and milk so will pop in somewhere on our way back.  We’ve been having porridge for breakfast so used more milk than normal.
> 
> We have a beautiful bright morning here but it was so very cold when first out with Louie.  The snowdrops have been out a good while but we have our first crocus peeping through today.  Signs of new life much needed.
> 
> View attachment 555524


Flowers, grass, green!  How beautiful!!



schumigirl said:


> Congrats on the 100 day countdown Charade.....always good to have.  And good luck on the checks........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentine`s Day a few days early..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don`t plan to go out next few days till at least Monday, so I got these today instead of Sunday. Some folks knock that particular bottle but I like it, it`s not the fanciest around, but pleasant to drink. And white roses are my favourite.
> 
> Since I met Tom he has got me fresh flowers every single week except when we`re away, so I`ll take these as my usual Friday flowers too........what a romantic he really is!
> 
> Had a glorious walk along the shore earlier, it is perishing so we were wrapped up like we were heading to Siberia, but in the sunshine it is beautiful.
> 
> Having a warm up hot chocolate now......


Gorgeous roses, Carole!  
And a lovely family photo too!!


----------



## keishashadow

Always good to have a plan 

Woke up today by phone call from family dr’s office.  To make a long story short, it appears that a staff member at the local med express my two kids were referred to re covid, has been dropping the ahem ball.  all “their” contact with patients is being reviewed_  

_

So now, Middle DS has video appointment with our dr this afternoon to evaluate his progress. 

Youngest DS needs to get yet another covid test, as the serology test results that were delivered to them didn’t match with the verbal he received.  Thinking he may not have been infected with covid at all & needs to act as though he hasn’t.   



Charade67 said:


> I think dh is a little envious of my new luggage. He decided to buy a new suitcase too.


It’s official, you’re an influencer 


Charade67 said:


> Most of the Mexican food I eat doesn't contain cilantro. I don't think anything I've ordered from this restaurant has cilantro in it.


I find the opposite here generally they toss it in everything but the fried ice cream .  

The mr wanted to go to eat at Cheesecake Factory tomorrow.  I told him not entering a pubic building until after that 2nd shot.  He suggested take out, not the best idea as an hour’s drive.  Anyhoo...when looking at that menu, discovered the option to remove cilantro from many of their dishes that I previously would skip.  Woot


schumigirl said:


> Popping out this morning for fresh produce for next few days, and only need to pop to the butcher for bacon top up. Looked last night as we have none........I`m blaming mac for eating all of ours...


Reminds me to grab a grocery pickup slot

Love the scary meme!


Realfoodfans said:


> The snowdrops have been out a good while but we have our first crocus peeping through today. Signs of new life much needed.


Always so life affirming to see them poke their heads thru the snow!  No sign of mine, yet.  They didn’t come up last year, thinking the squirrels dug them up. daffodils disappeared too, never heard of critters eating them. Could be time to replant them perhaps.

Too many deer here for tulips. Will likely mostly be hyacinths poking thru there soon  


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, the chance of snow came and went. Most stayed South of me, so only a few flurries in this wee hour. Very noisy truck or two I have been hearing. Finally stopped.


Oh, we took our chance lol. Another couple of inches. Next week we won’t break out of the 20’s brrrr.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> How sweet a gift for ya, Schumi.  Very pretty flowers.  Yep, who cares what others think.  If I like something, only for me to like.  Yay, hot chocolate.  That kinda day.
> 
> Julie, I am glad you are doing okay. Hope there are more great days than not so great.  Yay, chocolate for you too.
> 
> Still on tea, and only DH and I are awake.
> 
> Aww, colleague had a baby boy today. Pictures already sent. Sweet baby. Our office just got a plus one. With more to come, as another baby shower and wedding shower adding more to our office family in the next month. So cute, as we have so much younger coworkers than we have had in some time.



Thanks Lynne.....yes, I`m happy with both......I`ve always loved white roses more than red. Popped the fizz into the chiller and not just stored away, we will enjoy it.

Awww a new baby, how lovely. Always a lovely addition and hope you get to meet the baby soon.  Things like baby showers and even wedding showers aren`t as common over here as they are in America. I was just talking about this to Keisha last night, they are becoming a little more common than many years ago,  but even so you don`t hear of them very often. 

I`m so missing not meeting my Goddaughters new baby yet, but with the restrictions it`s not possible and she also lives a distance from us. I`m enjoying lots of facetime visits though. 






J'aime Paris said:


> The snow has really been adding up!  We are due for another 1-3 inches tonight.
> 
> 
> I have a love of potato chips and bread.  Carbs are my kryptonite!
> 
> 
> I've never seen Psycho in it's entirety either...
> 
> 
> Flowers, grass, green!  How beautiful!!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous roses, Carole!
> And a lovely family photo too!!



Oh you have to watch Psycho right to the end.......it`s so well done, Anthony Perkins is masterful in it. 

Thank you.....and yes, I love that picture too. 

Oh yes, potato chips........lush!!! Hope you`re enjoying some lovely time with your daughter.......have fun, and enjoy that snow too.......






keishashadow said:


> View attachment 555556
> Always good to have a plan
> 
> Woke up today by phone call from family dr’s office.  To make a long story short, it appears that a staff member at the local med express my two kids were referred to re covid, has been dropping the ahem ball.  all “their” contact with patients is being reviewed_
> 
> View attachment 555558_
> 
> So now, Middle DS has video appointment with our dr this afternoon to evaluate his progress.
> 
> Youngest DS needs to get yet another covid test, as the serology test results that were delivered to them didn’t match with the verbal he received.  Thinking he may not have been infected with covid at all & needs to act as though he hasn’t.
> 
> 
> It’s official, you’re an influencer
> 
> I find the opposite here generally they toss it in everything but the fried ice cream .
> 
> The mr wanted to go to eat at Cheesecake Factory tomorrow.  I told him not entering a pubic building until after that 2nd shot.  He suggested take out, not the best idea as an hour’s drive.  Anyhoo...when looking at that menu, discovered the option to remove cilantro from many of their dishes that I previously would skip.  Woot
> 
> Reminds me to grab a grocery pickup slot
> 
> Love the scary meme!
> 
> Always so life affirming to see them poke their heads thru the snow!  No sign of mine, yet.  They didn’t come up last year, thinking the squirrels dug them up. daffodils disappeared too, never heard of critters eating them. Could be time to replant them perhaps.
> 
> Too many deer here for tulips. Will likely mostly be hyacinths poking thru there soon
> 
> Oh, we took our chance lol. Another couple of inches. Next week we won’t break out of the 20’s brrrr.



Love the plan....and Columbo too.....he is a classic!! 

Yes, any Mexican food friends have had around us all contain cilantro, and a lot of it......if we can omit it we will, but I`d also have to omit onions and garlic......not much left!!  Love the Cheesecake Factory........

That is a lot to take in with the DS`s......hope it comes out in the wash......lots of stress for you!


----------



## keishashadow

Carole - wow, that spread looks downright lush .  Since i don’t recognize the champagne, it must be fancy stuff, enjoy!

Did notice you could remove onion from many of the CCF dishes too, can’t remember re garlic tho. Before your next visit, might want to check the take out menu that will give an idea what’s possible on the dine in.  

Even though it’s all about the cheesecake there, I do enjoy Evelyn’s pasta dish there.


----------



## macraven

I don’t have much to add except my flowers buds are starting to bloom


----------



## Lynne G

Eh, have a Cheesecake restaurant in the mall  very close to us, Keisha.  Ate there a few times and won’t ever again.  Even the one deli we go to, has better cheesecake.  We liked the Italian place across from it, but I guess not enough did, as now have had a bar restaurant since last year.   Haven’t been in that bar since it opened.  

Haha, rub it in. Mac!  LoL  

As we don’t usually see flowers starting to pop up from the ground until mid to end of March, let alone bloom.

Ah what will kids be in mood for lunch today? Seems when I asked little one to pick up some pasta for me from big box store down street from where she dropped me off to be blonde last night. Yeah, I got my haircut and she picked me up. Pasta and a six pack of chocolate muffins were on the back seat. Only good thing about that. Breakfast for me. . And a hehe, lady that does my hair said I still have long hair. Yeah, one of these days will chop off. But with the Winter, nice to have hair to keep me warm.

Think the snow is stopping.  Sigh.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Carole - wow, that spread looks downright lush . Since i don’t recognize the champagne, it must be fancy stuff, enjoy!
> 
> Did notice you could remove onion from many of the CCF dishes too, can’t remember re garlic tho. Before your next visit, might want to check the take out menu that will give an idea what’s possible on the dine in.
> 
> Even though it’s all about the cheesecake there, I do enjoy Evelyn’s pasta dish there.



No, that one isn`t fancy at all. We first had it on the TC flight to New York when we celebrated my 50th/our 25th wedding anniversary trip......liked it and saw it in a regular store so always have a couple in among the other stuff.....I hate Moet and Chandon and never buy it, but many rave about it and see it as something special....nah not for me. So many others to be enjoyed. 

Yes, I love the flowers. 

I have onion removed from most dishes, sometimes garlic if it`s not ready made. One of the reasons we didn`t enjoy PBH restaurants....told me they couldn`t omit anything as sauces were all premade......oops. But CF are very good at allergies. I`ve never had that dish as I`m not big on pasta, but it does look good. They do a lovely chicken piccata there. 





macraven said:


> I don’t have much to add except my flowers buds are starting to bloom



You have some beautiful flowers in your garden. And a lot of them too. 





Tom just reminded me it was 15 years ago this weekend we were in London for Valentine`s Day. We had four nights at The Ritz and enjoyed afternoon tea at The Savoy too. Considering we don`t really celebrate Valentine`s Day, it was very nice. Any excuse for a weekend in London. But, jeez....15 years! We have been in London many times since, sometimes just for the day on the train, but that was a special weekend.

Having to make a fresh sauce for tonight......I got distracted by a phone call while I was making it and it burned! So, sauce #2 will be made later.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lovely to hear of a new baby Lynne.  Baby showers were becoming popular with my DD and DIL friends but obviously not now.  If things don’t change have considered a “virtual” one for DIL - particularly as her best friend now lives in Tampa and had a baby last summer and another friend lives in Amsterdam and has a little girl.  Her mum and I definitely want to do something for her as she’s done so much for everyone else.

J’aime carbs are like alcohol - need to withdraw slowly but best thing I did for my health was learning about hidden carbs.  We aren’t following full Keto at the moment (I really don’t want to do two different evening meals every day or make the GC think that any food is bad) but I still avoid too many.  If you are healthy and you are happy with your weight enjoy what you like!

Mac glad your shoots are coming through too!

Keisha really hope your sons get appropriate medical advice soon.

Nice roses Carole - I prefer white to red.  We got engaged on Valentines Day - totally unexpected as I said I would never remarry but Kev proposed on Bondi beach and it was a wonderful occasion celebrating with friends in the evening.

Just heard from my best friend in Yorkshire who has previously had major health problems and sadly she has to go for further exploratory procedures next Tuesday.  Miss her so much and wish I could support her more with this.  Could write a book on what we’ve been through together and she is a real inspiration for enjoying life and always keep trying and learning new things.

Time to make meatballs!


----------



## schumigirl

Julie.....did I miss Kev was your second husband? 

I know several folks who have a wedding anniversary on VD, it is a lovely day to do it......and someone very special on here has that anniversary too ........I think when we first got together we did, but Tom is more romantic than I am.

I`ve told the story on here several times Tom proposed to me at the top of the Eiffel Tower.....very romantic and although I doubt I`ll ever go vist Paris again, it holds special memories. So, I can understand why your memories are lovely too. Not too many prefer white but they are just a little more classic somehow.

I`m sorry about your friend and send good wishes.....friends are priceless and yes, I think would frighten the French with some of the tales we could tell......lol.....


----------



## Realfoodfans

Yes Carole I first married very young.  I met Kev in 1998 when I transferred from Alderley Park (which you know) to the Macclesfield production site.  We became good friends and then a year later I went to a school reunion and was telling him the tale of a rather good night with an old boyfriend and that we were planning to meet up.  A little later he asked me to go for coffee and told me if I was ready to start dating again he wanted it to be him! The rest is history.  He didn’t propose until 2005 and we married in 2006.  He is a superstar and much loved by all my family and friends.  We just wish we’d met sooner.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Yes Carole I first married very young.  I met Kev in 1998 when I transferred from Alderley Park (which you know) to the Macclesfield production site.  We became good friends and then a year later I went to a school reunion and was telling him the tale of a rather good night with an old boyfriend and that we were planning to meet up.  A little later he asked me to go for coffee and told me if I was ready to start dating again he wanted it to be him! The rest is history.  He didn’t propose until 2005 and we married in 2006.  He is a superstar and much loved by all my family and friends.  We just wish we’d met sooner.



That`s a nice way to meet. Things work out the way they`re supposed to, I always believe that. Things happen when they`re meant to happen. But, I know what you mean.......

It`s funny, I grew up hearing, from relatives the expression......it`ll be as bad as a wet weekend in Macclesfield......always imagined it rained all the time there, didn`t realise how close it was to family at the time. Funny how things stay in your mind. And they were from Manchester which as you know, has a lot of rain. 





Second sauce made, glad I had some extra cream. And a different store bought seasoning for the parmentier potatoes.......haven`t mentioned it, see if any of them notice....I`ll see Tom`s nose twitching lol.......


----------



## Realfoodfans

Carole thats funny we relate that saying to a “wet weekend in Wigan”!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Eh, have a Cheesecake restaurant in the mall  very close to us, Keisha.  Ate there a few times and won’t ever again.  Even the one deli we go to, has better cheesecake.  We liked the Italian place across from it, but I guess not enough did, as now have had a bar restaurant since last year.   Haven’t been in that bar since it opened.
> 
> Haha, rub it in. Mac!  LoL
> 
> As we don’t usually see flowers starting to pop up from the ground until mid to end of March, let alone bloom.
> 
> Ah what will kids be in mood for lunch today? Seems when I asked little one to pick up some pasta for me from big box store down street from where she dropped me off to be blonde last night. Yeah, I got my haircut and she picked me up. Pasta and a six pack of chocolate muffins were on the back seat. Only good thing about that. Breakfast for me. . And a hehe, lady that does my hair said I still have long hair. Yeah, one of these days will chop off. But with the Winter, nice to have hair to keep me warm.
> 
> Think the snow is stopping.  Sigh.  ❄


A fresh haircut/color is the best feeling!!!



schumigirl said:


> No, that one isn`t fancy at all. We first had it on the TC flight to New York when we celebrated my 50th/our 25th wedding anniversary trip......liked it and saw it in a regular store so always have a couple in among the other stuff.....I hate Moet and Chandon and never buy it, but many rave about it and see it as something special....nah not for me. So many others to be enjoyed.
> 
> Yes, I love the flowers.
> 
> I have onion removed from most dishes, sometimes garlic if it`s not ready made. One of the reasons we didn`t enjoy PBH restaurants....told me they couldn`t omit anything as sauces were all premade......oops. But CF are very good at allergies. I`ve never had that dish as I`m not big on pasta, but it does look good. They do a lovely chicken piccata there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have some beautiful flowers in your garden. And a lot of them too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom just reminded me it was 15 years ago this weekend we were in London for Valentine`s Day. We had four nights at The Ritz and enjoyed afternoon tea at The Savoy too. Considering we don`t really celebrate Valentine`s Day, it was very nice. Any excuse for a weekend in London. But, jeez....15 years! We have been in London many times since, sometimes just for the day on the train, but that was a special weekend.
> 
> Having to make a fresh sauce for tonight......I got distracted by a phone call while I was making it and it burned! So, sauce #2 will be made later.


Sounds like such a luxurious Valentines getaway!!  Fond memories...



Realfoodfans said:


> Lovely to hear of a new baby Lynne.  Baby showers were becoming popular with my DD and DIL friends but obviously not now.  If things don’t change have considered a “virtual” one for DIL - particularly as her best friend now lives in Tampa and had a baby last summer and another friend lives in Amsterdam and has a little girl.  Her mum and I definitely want to do something for her as she’s done so much for everyone else.
> 
> J’aime carbs are like alcohol - need to withdraw slowly but best thing I did for my health was learning about hidden carbs.  We aren’t following full Keto at the moment (I really don’t want to do two different evening meals every day or make the GC think that any food is bad) but I still avoid too many.  If you are healthy and you are happy with your weight enjoy what you like!
> 
> Mac glad your shoots are coming through too!
> 
> Keisha really hope your sons get appropriate medical advice soon.
> 
> Nice roses Carole - I prefer white to red.  We got engaged on Valentines Day - totally unexpected as I said I would never remarry but Kev proposed on Bondi beach and it was a wonderful occasion celebrating with friends in the evening.
> 
> Just heard from my best friend in Yorkshire who has previously had major health problems and sadly she has to go for further exploratory procedures next Tuesday.  Miss her so much and wish I could support her more with this.  Could write a book on what we’ve been through together and she is a real inspiration for enjoying life and always keep trying and learning new things.
> 
> Time to make meatballs!


It's a struggle with the carbs for sure!  Maybe I'll try to slowly withdraw.  In the past it's been more all or nothing...
I have weight in my mid section that doesn't go away no matter how much I exercise.  I'm not technically overweight, but I don't like the belly fat.

Family dinner was a success last night!  The chicken parm was extra yummy!
DD and I had our nails done this morning.  Went for pinks and purples for  Valentines Day.
She will be heading back to school in about an hour.  A short, but nice visit!


----------



## Lynne G

Great nail colors  Paris!  Glad you and DD had fun while she came home for a day.  Pampering with hair cuts and nail appointments are always nice.


----------



## Realfoodfans

You girls are so lucky - hair and nails!!!! All ours still closed.  DIL does my nails and can’t even go there.

Paris if you ever get in the frame of mind to try low carb it does really work for those areas.  My husband lost his “tummy” and like you is not otherwise overweight.  Only thing was it did not help my legs - I have lymphoedema.

Meal was enjoyed - children ate as many meatballs as the adults - I make mini ones.

A little sewing now and watching next programme of Landscape Artist of the Year.  They are all so talented thought the judges often prefer the most unusual.  Haven’t had my paints out for a very long time.

So peaceful living room.  Grandpa and J are having an hour on his Switch and L is with mummy upstairs and I have my pal Louie asleep head on my knee.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> A fresh haircut/color is the best feeling!!!
> 
> 
> Sounds like such a luxurious Valentines getaway!!  Fond memories...
> 
> 
> It's a struggle with the carbs for sure!  Maybe I'll try to slowly withdraw.  In the past it's been more all or nothing...
> I have weight in my mid section that doesn't go away no matter how much I exercise.  I'm not technically overweight, but I don't like the belly fat.
> 
> Family dinner was a success last night!  The chicken parm was extra yummy!
> DD and I had our nails done this morning.  Went for pinks and purples for  Valentines Day.
> She will be heading back to school in about an hour.  A short, but nice visit!
> 
> View attachment 555617




Love the nails.....suits you Lori.....and glad you had a lovely visit with her......

Yes, I have some lovely memories of that weekend........I was very impressed with The Ritz.....tick off the bucket list....



Full from dinner......laying along the sofas now watching nothing much on tv. 

Planning to watch at some point The Vanishing at Cecil Hotel.....sounds interesting.....


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, a Louie and me time, Julie.  Yum, all eating meatballs.  Sounds like a nice evening with the kids there too.  

Ah, all that stupid snow is gone from cars and walkways. Cool feeling day. Just not having that warm feeling for months. And so, yay, another day closer to the first day of Spring next month. Yeah, and loosing an hour of sleep too. Wish we would always stay on standard time. Silly, now to be on a different time keeping more than half of the year.

Quiet enough afternoon, and got DH new tires for his truck at lunch today. At least he bought me lunch. Yeah, a keeper I think. We met our first year of post graduate school. Had my dad not be told he was terminal, and a great scholarship got me to come home and go to school. Otherwise, I was fully going to a school hours away, as had done so for college.

Aw, like a screen viewing night, Schumi.  That show you mention has been in the news here.  Interesting, real life sad tale.


----------



## keishashadow

J'aime Paris said:


> have a love of potato chips and bread. Carbs are my kryptonite!


I’m indulging since dining silo & having chicken nachos


macraven said:


> I don’t have much to add except my flowers buds are starting to bloom


U r living the dream!

feeling ok after that wicked shot?


Lynne G said:


> Eh, have a Cheesecake restaurant in the mall very close to us, Keisha. Ate there a few times and won’t ever again. Even the one deli we go to, has better cheesecake. We liked the Italian place across from it, but I guess not enough did, as now have had a bar restaurant since last year. Haven’t been in that bar since it opened.


Do u prefer a denser type or ricotta one?  My version is a NYC style with sour cream top layer


schumigirl said:


> Tom just reminded me it was 15 years ago this weekend we were in London for Valentine`s Day. We had four nights at The Ritz and enjoyed afternoon tea at The Savoy too. Considering we don`t really celebrate Valentine`s Day, it was very nice. Any excuse for a weekend in London. But, jeez....15 years! We have been in London many times since, sometimes just for the day on the train, but that was a special weekend.


He is a romantic 


Realfoodfans said:


> Keisha really hope your sons get appropriate medical advice soon.


We’re making progress!  It’s been a twisty turny week 


Realfoodfans said:


> Just heard from my best friend in Yorkshire who has previously had major health problems and sadly she has to go for further exploratory procedures next Tuesday. Miss her so much and wish I could support her more with this. Could write a book on what we’ve been through together and she is a real inspiration for enjoying life and always keep trying and learning new things.


Aw, best wishes there


Realfoodfans said:


> He didn’t propose until 2005 and we married in 2006. He is a superstar and much loved by all my family and friends. We just wish we’d met sooner.


How romantic!  Nothing wrong with a starter husband or two 


J'aime Paris said:


> It's a struggle with the carbs for sure! Maybe I'll try to slowly withdraw. In the past it's been more all or nothing...


They can pry them out of my cold, dead hands 





J'aime Paris said:


> DD and I had our nails done this morning. Went for pinks and purples for Valentines Day.


Stunning.


----------



## schumigirl

Oh I know the story now of that hotel. 

It was made out to be spooky and sinister, but it`s really not.  Not sure I`ll watch anymore of it. 

Yes Keisha......my husband is indeed  keeper......and yes, you have had a time of it recently......

I am craving salt and vinegar potato chips now.......need to go look and see if we have some of that flavour.


----------



## Charade67

Y'all got chatty while I was at work. 

Boss' husband left me $20 for helping him with the claim checks yesterday. Totally unnecessary, but I won't refuse to accept it. 



schumigirl said:


> Congrats on the 100 day countdown Charade..


Thanks. I promise I won't do a countdown every day. 



schumigirl said:


> Valentine`s Day a few days early........


Ooh, Beautiful roses! 



Lynne G said:


> Aww, colleague had a baby boy today.


 Congrats to your colleague. Everyone except one person at my office is older than me, so we probably won't have any office babies for awhile. One therapist is planning on adopting, but I am not sure where she is in the process. 



J'aime Paris said:


> I have a love of potato chips and bread. Carbs are my kryptonite!


It's bread and pasta for me. I would love some fresh, warm bread right now. 



keishashadow said:


> Woke up today by phone call from family dr’s office. To make a long story short, it appears that a staff member at the local med express my two kids were referred to re covid, has been dropping the ahem ball. all “their” contact with patients is being reviewed


Wow, y'all just can't catch a break. Hope everything gets sorted and everyone is back to good health soon. 



keishashadow said:


> It’s official, you’re an influencer


I'll be setting up my YouTube, TikToc, or whatever soon.   



J'aime Paris said:


> DD and I had our nails done this morning. Went for pinks and purples for Valentines Day.


 Very pretty. 

I'm a little envious of you who have a Cheesecake Factory nearby.  The closest one to me is 2 hours away. There is a cheesecake shop in my town that I hear is very good. I just haven't been there yet. 

I was going to make chili for supper since it is a cold, rainy day, but dh wants to go out somewhere. He is currently napping in his recliner though.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> Wow, y'all just can't catch a break. Hope everything gets sorted and everyone is back to good health soon.


We all are in it up to our chins right now.

brighter days just ahead, we’re in the home stretch now!



Charade67 said:


> Thanks. I promise I won't do a countdown every day.


Whatever happened to countdown tickers here?  Thot they were fun


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Whatever happened to countdown tickers here? Thot they were fun


I had one, but deleted it when spring break was cancelled. I just haven't bothered making a new one yet.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Y'all got chatty while I was at work.
> 
> Boss' husband left me $20 for helping him with the claim checks yesterday. Totally unnecessary, but I won't refuse to accept it.
> 
> Thanks. I promise I won't do a countdown every day.
> 
> Ooh, Beautiful roses!
> 
> Congrats to your colleague. Everyone except one person at my office is older than me, so we probably won't have any office babies for awhile. One therapist is planning on adopting, but I am not sure where she is in the process.
> 
> It's bread and pasta for me. I would love some fresh, warm bread right now.
> 
> Wow, y'all just can't catch a break. Hope everything gets sorted and everyone is back to good health soon.
> 
> I'll be setting up my YouTube, TikToc, or whatever soon.
> 
> Very pretty.
> 
> I'm a little envious of you who have a Cheesecake Factory nearby.  The closest one to me is 2 hours away. There is a cheesecake shop in my town that I hear is very good. I just haven't been there yet.
> 
> I was going to make chili for supper since it is a cold, rainy day, but dh wants to go out somewhere. He is currently napping in his recliner though.



Thank you.......

Charade you put a countdown up as often as you want......you have a trip you`re very excited about and we all share that for you.......




keishashadow said:


> We all are in it up to our chins right now.
> 
> brighter days just ahead, we’re in the home stretch now!
> 
> 
> Whatever happened to countdown tickers here?  Thot they were fun



I think I read the recent change knocked some people`s countdowns off kilter......and yes, brighter days are ahead......



Never believe the weather man.......no snow forecast for us, but woke up to a covering this morning.....very pretty. But bitterly cold. 

Bacon sandwiches for lunch today, and no cook dinner as we are actually going out today after all.......we have a meeting at 3pm and it`ll run a while, so it`ll be fish and chip shop tonight for us.....will pick it up on the way home......

Can`t believe how cold it still is, we are still in the minuses, but stunningly beautiful morning with lots of bright sunshine.

Laundry morning today.....but do have some phone calls to make which is always nice.





























Have a wonderful Friday..........​


----------



## schumigirl

I believe today our lovely *Robo56* has a wedding anniversary today.......Robo......hope you have the nicest day with your husband..........❤


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Anniversary Robo.  Hope you both have a great day celebrating the day you were married.  

Ah, a Friday is upon us, and cool and clear, with once again that not so nice 19F. But that clear is not to stay, as cloudy day is said to be. At least not a wet day. Those are coming, including snow, sleet and icy rain. Our 5 day forecast has wet weather 3 of those 5. And a cool spell thanks to that polar air. The high today? A balmy 27F. Will be repeating that tomorrow. Same cloudy day and high temp it is said to be. I’d say it’s a bit cold, Schumi. Your weather seems to be similar today.

And so, even with that oh so not having to be up early, no matter. Noisy DH always gets me up. And aww, that dove outside my window is my good morning hello as it is cooing again this morning. Oh I think there’s two. Harmony for a minute.

Hope Julie is enjoying this late morning and had a fun breakfast with the grandkids and a nice walk with Louie.

Time for more tea. And to move the wash done and put more in. So nice to get some of that have to do not on the weekend, as can do it in my off Friday. Yay!

Fabulous Friday homies.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Late morning hello. 

Anniversary greetings to Robo.  Hope you enjoy a lovely day.

J started with a cold sore after returning from his father (who has them) and it was sore last night so after breakfast this morning Kev and I walked with Louie to a chemist - luckily not too far away - to get cream for him.  Not something we suffer with so nothing here to ease it for him.   Oh goodness so cold and a biting wind.  I have some thicker Disney masks and I kept mine on for the walk back as it kept me warmer!

Cup of tea now and catching up on the news then making quesadillas for lunch.  It will be Fishy Friday as requested tonight so I will pre-order and just collect.  There is always a good queue there when we go.

Just had a pizza offer arrive so have announced to family will be a double take out treat this weekend with a pizza Valentines Sunday as we cannot eat out.  Extra treat for me a no cook Sunday.

Hope everyone is doing ok and those working can look forward to their weekend break.


----------



## keishashadow

Robbie & her hubs

So glad it’s Friday & the mr is done with his work-week.  If my dough cooperates and thaws, going to make cinnamon rolls.  No idea of dinner, need inspiration.  Doesn’t have to be divine

RL did u know 90% of the population has the virus that causes cold sores, they just don’t manifest in everyone.  First outbreak for kids is indeed a time to watch things.  Otherwise, train GS to let you know when he gets that precursive, tingly feeling (12 hrs or so prior to a outbreak) and encourage him to start using the cream...generally, will nip it in the bud.  That can be miserable indeed, hope his is mild & Good luck managing them

Re disney mask - Believe I have three different ‘makes’ of them, could be more of them that were manufactured. TBH, somewhat doubt their construction/quality, something just seems decidedly off about them to me,  

Admittedly, it’s so hit or miss to get a mask to fit properly.  Their first roll out had such issues & comlaints .  The most recent version I was gifted over xmas did seem greatly improved, a tighter weave of polyester. Haven’t taken scissors to one yet for an autopsy, but have sneaky suspicion they may only be 2 ply.
Last week, grabbed a i had randomly hanging on a hook near the deck door for some reason. my face was freezing off as the pooch decided to dawdle outside.  Eureka, they now have new purpose for me, easier to don than a scarf when at home.

Have taken to using the NOISH KN95 ones when out & about. Worn properly supposed to be better than a surgical masks with cloth one over it.  It all comes down to fit & wearing properly.  Figure since they are readily available here now online (finally!) and we seem to be in the home stretch of things, sure don’t want to mis-step now 

 A safe & wonderful weekend to all.


----------



## macraven

Happy anniversary Robbie!
Celebrate it all day and night long


----------



## macraven

My dil bought me a Mickey cat mask in the park but way too small

They refused to let me exchange it as I had tried it on

Their sizes are not accurate.
It is a shame she wasted her money on it.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, sometimes the sizes of masks are way off.  I found these soft ones at Costco. Was a 4 pack, so bought 2 packs.  They wash nice too.  That way we all have 2.  DH gets lots of those toss ones, as expected to come in once in awhile.  So depending on where I go, I’ll use one, then toss when done.

I think masks for at least the rest of this year. I always was generally good at washing hands, but I think I will now always keep hand sanitizer in my purse.

Ah, a cool feeling 25F.  A coupon for free coffee today only got me on the road.  Had to mail a few things.  Post office was not busy.  The coffee place was.  So enjoying a large cup of coffee.  What I don’t finish, DH will surely finish it for me.  How he drinks cold and old coffee is beyond me.  I like fresh made, won’t drink it if sat for awhile.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Bacon sandwiches for lunch today, and no cook dinner as we are actually going out today after all.......we have a meeting at 3pm and it`ll run a while, so it`ll be fish and chip shop tonight for us.....will pick it up on the way home......
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday..........​


Bacon sandwiches and Fish n Chips both sound good to me!



Lynne G said:


> Ah, a Friday is upon us, and cool and clear, with once again that not so nice 19F. But that clear is not to stay, as cloudy day is said to be. At least not a wet day. Those are coming, including snow, sleet and icy rain. Our 5 day forecast has wet weather 3 of those 5. And a cool spell thanks to that polar air. The high today? A balmy 27F. Will be repeating that tomorrow. Same cloudy day and high temp it is said to be. I’d say it’s a bit cold, Schumi. Your weather seems to be similar today.
> 
> Fabulous Friday homies.


Woke up to a fresh blanket of snow and arctic temps     Would be so thrilled with anything above freezing right now, lol!



Realfoodfans said:


> Late morning hello.
> 
> Just had a pizza offer arrive so have announced to family will be a double take out treat this weekend with a pizza Valentines Sunday as we cannot eat out.  Extra treat for me a no cook Sunday.


There are restaurants around here that will make your pizza heart shaped for Valentines Day.  
How romantic, lol!   
Do they do that near you too?



keishashadow said:


> View attachment 555777
> 
> So glad it’s Friday & the mr is done with his work-week.  If my dough cooperates and thaws, going to make cinnamon rolls.  No idea of dinner, need inspiration.  Doesn’t have to be divine
> 
> A safe & wonderful weekend to all.


Ooooh, cinnamon rolls!  
And pizza!


macraven said:


> My dil bought me a Mickey cat mask in the park but way too small
> 
> They refused to let me exchange it as I had tried it on
> 
> Their sizes are not accurate.
> It is a shame she wasted her money on it.


I have 2 masks from Disney, size Large.  They run very small!!  And not overly comfortable, which is a shame...cuz they're so darn cute!!


*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY ROBO!!!!*


Lazy Friday for me....still in my PJs.  I need to drop DH work shirts at the dry cleaners, stop at the post office, make a return to Target, grab something for dinner tonight, hit the gym, and go tanning.  Maybe one more cup of coffee, and I'll have the fortitude to brave the elements!


----------



## macraven

Going shopping in your pjs today!
Jk


----------



## Charade67

We woke up this morning to everything covered in ice. Yuck. I'd much rather have snow.  I am not planning to leave the house today. 

Got a pleasant surprise yesterday. When I booked my flight for October they were offering up to $250 credit if you applied for their credit card. It said that it could take up to 10 weeks for the credit to be applied, but mine was applied yesterday, so basically my flight is free. That's more money for me to spend at Universal. 



schumigirl said:


> I believe today our lovely *Robo56* has a wedding anniversary today..


 Happy anniversary Robo!!



Realfoodfans said:


> J started with a cold sore after returning from his father (who has them) and it was sore last night so after breakfast this morning Kev and I walked with Louie to a chemist - luckily not too far away - to get cream for him. Not something we suffer with so nothing here to ease it for him.


How miserable. Hope the cream works quickly and the cold sore is gone soon.



keishashadow said:


> RL did u know 90% of the population has the virus that causes cold sores, they just don’t manifest in everyone.


I learned something new today. Thankfully I have never had one. 



Lynne G said:


> I think I will now always keep hand sanitizer in my purse.


I started keeping a small bottle in my purse too. I was at the grocery one day and was fighting to open a produce bag. Another woman saw me and suggested putting a drop of hand sanitizer on my fingers before opening the bag, Worked like a charm.



J'aime Paris said:


> There are restaurants around here that will make your pizza heart shaped for Valentines Day.
> How romantic, lol!
> Do they do that near you too?


I think there are some around here that do that too, and I believe Chick-fil-A is selling heart shaped biscuits. 


I need to find something to keep myself occupied today. I wish I had some more puzzles.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah me too Charade.  Back on a puzzle kick.  Hope the ice goes away.  

Paris, have fun shopping today.  Yeah car took a bit to get warm.  Hate this below freezing days.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, sometimes the sizes of masks are way off. I found these soft ones at Costco. Was a 4 pack, so bought 2 packs. They wash nice too.


Sam’s had nice 4 pack under $6 too. 


J'aime Paris said:


> There are restaurants around here that will make your pizza heart shaped for Valentines Day.
> How romantic, lol!


I hate to say it but, pizzas in the shape of ahem male & female appendages seem to gaining popularity 


J'aime Paris said:


> I have 2 masks from Disney, size Large. They run very small!! And not overly comfortable, which is a shame...cuz they're so darn cute!!


Did u pull on ear loops. Can crack in 3 places to get a bit more length


Charade67 said:


> learned something new today. Thankfully I have never had one.


Most people who do acquire it are supposedly. dormant & it never rears its head. Stress, sunlight & hormones tend to trigger it for many


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 555777
> 
> View attachment 555778Robbie & her hubs
> 
> So glad it’s Friday & the mr is done with his work-week.  If my dough cooperates and thaws, going to make cinnamon rolls.  No idea of dinner, need inspiration.  Doesn’t have to be divine
> 
> RL did u know 90% of the population has the virus that causes cold sores, they just don’t manifest in everyone.  First outbreak for kids is indeed a time to watch things.  Otherwise, train GS to let you know when he gets that precursive, tingly feeling (12 hrs or so prior to a outbreak) and encourage him to start using the cream...generally, will nip it in the bud.  That can be miserable indeed, hope his is mild & Good luck managing them
> 
> Re disney mask - Believe I have three different ‘makes’ of them, could be more of them that were manufactured. TBH, somewhat doubt their construction/quality, something just seems decidedly off about them to me,
> 
> Admittedly, it’s so hit or miss to get a mask to fit properly.  Their first roll out had such issues & comlaints .  The most recent version I was gifted over xmas did seem greatly improved, a tighter weave of polyester. Haven’t taken scissors to one yet for an autopsy, but have sneaky suspicion they may only be 2 ply.
> Last week, grabbed a i had randomly hanging on a hook near the deck door for some reason. my face was freezing off as the pooch decided to dawdle outside.  Eureka, they now have new purpose for me, easier to don than a scarf when at home.
> 
> Have taken to using the NOISH KN95 ones when out & about. Worn properly supposed to be better than a surgical masks with cloth one over it.  It all comes down to fit & wearing properly.  Figure since they are readily available here now online (finally!) and we seem to be in the home stretch of things, sure don’t want to mis-step now
> 
> A safe & wonderful weekend to all.




Love that cat face....so cute!

So true on the cold sores......I had a massive one years ago......work sent me home.....I felt like the headteacher in Uncle Buck and was waiting for the rat to gnaw it off.......

Love the sound of cinnamon buns......lush!

Yes, have a lovely weekend......you certainly deserve it!





J'aime Paris said:


> Bacon sandwiches and Fish n Chips both sound good to me!
> 
> 
> Woke up to a fresh blanket of snow and arctic temps     Would be so thrilled with anything above freezing right now, lol!
> 
> 
> There are restaurants around here that will make your pizza heart shaped for Valentines Day.
> How romantic, lol!
> Do they do that near you too?
> 
> 
> Ooooh, cinnamon rolls!
> And pizza!
> 
> I have 2 masks from Disney, size Large.  They run very small!!  And not overly comfortable, which is a shame...cuz they're so darn cute!!
> 
> 
> *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY ROBO!!!!*
> 
> 
> Lazy Friday for me....still in my PJs.  I need to drop DH work shirts at the dry cleaners, stop at the post office, make a return to Target, grab something for dinner tonight, hit the gym, and go tanning.  Maybe one more cup of coffee, and I'll have the fortitude to brave the elements!
> 
> View attachment 555803



Both were delicious! Especially fish and chips......they`re always wonderful from our local place, but we all agreed tonight was the nicest for a long time. Think the high turnover at such a busy time helps.

Sounds a busy day for you Lori, and quite a nice one too.....hope you`re all nice and tanned now.......




macraven said:


> Going shopping in your pjs today!
> Jk







Succesful day and it was so nice speaking face to face with someone for a change, albeit across a large boardroom table rather than an office, still nice though...........spent a couple of hours there then called the fish and chip shop with our order to be picked up in 30 minutes, got them and headed home.

Dinner was delicious.....but holy moly....it is perishing. We have barely 17F and to be the coldest night so far. Not inside it`s not........ But you could really feel that distinct drop in temperature even for the short time I was out of the car just getting in the house. Passed a lod of road gritters too. Snow seems to have stopped though.

Having pink gins tonight.......and trying to find something to watch.......


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I hate to say it but, pizzas in the shape of ahem male & female appendages seem to gaining popularity










​


keishashadow said:


> View attachment 555873




Wow....there really are some idiots out there.....natural selection and candidates for the Darwin Awards........


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> I hate to say it but, pizzas in the shape of ahem male & female appendages seem to gaining popularity
> 
> Did u pull on ear loops. Can crack in 3 places to get a bit more length


Oh my!  I'd never order those pizzas!

I did pull on the mask ear loops, and it ripped some threads...so I stopped.  Didn't want it to all unravel.  
Now I gently stretch on them when wet, hoping that will give a bit of room.  Let air dry.



schumigirl said:


> Both were delicious! Especially fish and chips......they`re always wonderful from our local place, but we all agreed tonight was the nicest for a long time. Think the high turnover at such a busy time helps.
> 
> Sounds a busy day for you Lori, and quite a nice one too.....hope you`re all nice and tanned now.......
> 
> Having pink gins tonight.......and trying to find something to watch.......


I know it's not the best for my skin, but I LOVE a bit of tan in the wintertime!
Ooooh, pink gin!  Have one for me please



keishashadow said:


> View attachment 555873


I can relate to this, hee hee!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Oh my!  I'd never order those pizzas!
> 
> I know it's not the best for my skin, but I LOVE a bit of tan in the wintertime!
> Ooooh, pink gin!  Have one for me please
> 
> I can relate to this, hee hee!!!!



lol....I would....I just saw a picture of one......   I think....no cancel that, anything I say will be misconstrued and used against me 

I poured myself a double on your behalf........ love a pink gin!



Off to look at my emails again.........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh I’ve definitely seen those idiots, Keisha.  Hate to drive behind them.  Flying snowy ice can be deadly.  One sheet of snow coming off a truck hit the guy’s window behind him, crashed the window and guy almost lost control with all the glass falling on him as they were going fast on the highway.  Was in the news the other day.  As I tell my kids, if there is something stupid to be done, there is at least one that is stupid enough to do it. 

Ooh Chinese lunch as special on week days lunchtime, so leftovers. May not be noshed on for dinner, but will certainly be finished up tomorrow.

Just chilling, cold night to be again. No need to go out. And at least alarm will not go off for the next 3 days. Yay!

Off to make some more tea.  That kinda day.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Yes we all enjoyed our fish takeout tonight too.  Children hurtled downstairs when Em and I returned and were “starving”.

I had a surprise delivery this afternoon - I had said to Kev let’s not do presents as we aren’t going out and he said yes we will just get a take out - but flowers arrived and are lovely!

Carole did you persist with the Cecil hotel?  We watched some but it was unnecessary to be so long so I’m afraid I googled the outcome.

We have watched some travel programmes tonight and enjoyed the scenery.

Very, very cold tonight but cozy here so can’t complain.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Friday afternoon check in

Can I say...thank god it's FRIDAY  It feels like it was an extremely long week with the cold.  And yes...it's still cold.  Today it warmed up and doesn't hurt when you take that first breath of cold air when you step outside.  I started to feel the start of a migraine, then got a weather alert on my phone about another weather advisory for cold weather.  It's going to hit that gross -50 F again.  Sigh...hopefully the weather people are right, and this cold snap will end early next week. 

Finally pulled the trigger and ordered a new desk for a small area I want to make over in our home.  I also found some wall paper to add to the back wall to hopefully make it pop a little bit more.  I don't usually do that corny yearly theme of resolutions, but this year I did it.  This is the year of reclaiming my house and making it our home.  I need to make our small space work for us.  So this will be one project I have been thinking about for over a year now.  Can't wait to get started. 

Now much on the agenda for the weekend.  I do have a short shift tomorrow at the second job - this momma is still saving for when we can travel again. ( that account will be able to fund a couple of great trips now  )  I will be finishing an upcycling project....and hopefully doing a little quilting too.  It's a long weekend here - we have a holiday day called " Family day" soooooo I'll enjoy all the moments.  Also have some organizing in mind for my one closet as well.  Lots of putzing....perfect to do while it's too cold outside to do anything else

Keisha...I'm send condolences on the loss of a family member.  Also, I hope your son rebound quickly

Realfoods....LOVE LOVE LOVE the pictures you shared of the flowers starting to appear.  It helps to see those

Charade....LOVE that your in the double digit dance for your trip.  That is always exciting.  

Schumi....Love the flowers and bubbly!  Tom is definitely a keeper

Robo...happy anniversary!!!!

For everyone else....stay safe!!!!

Have a great weekend everyone!!!!!


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin.... do you hire out?

(put me at the top of the list if you do)


----------



## Realfoodfans

Nice to see you Pumpkin. Sounds like you are getting yourself and your home sorted!  So good to have that motivation.

Up early with Louie and we had an amazing sunrise. Inspiring to see that beauty in nature.

Doubt anyone will appear for breakfast for a while though I can hear J on one of his games.

I have a craft kit ready to make Valentines cards with L later and there has been a request for Monopoly.

We often go down to Sidmouth for Valentine’s for a short break.  All the memories have popped up on my Facebook.  Still miss our apartment there but nice to be waited on in a hotel now.

Had booked a slot at nearest National Trust property but it is 9 miles and we are aware people are being fined for lesser journeys so I have emailed the local PCSO to see if it’s allowed or not. Do not want a fine.

Good Saturday to everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Carole did you persist with the Cecil hotel?  We watched some but it was unnecessary to be so long so I’m afraid I googled the outcome.



No, I knew the outcome as it was so recent. I thought it was dreadful. 





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Friday afternoon check in
> 
> Can I say...thank god it's FRIDAY  It feels like it was an extremely long week with the cold.  And yes...it's still cold.  Today it warmed up and doesn't hurt when you take that first breath of cold air when you step outside.  I started to feel the start of a migraine, then got a weather alert on my phone about another weather advisory for cold weather.  It's going to hit that gross -50 F again.  Sigh...hopefully the weather people are right, and this cold snap will end early next week.
> 
> Finally pulled the trigger and ordered a new desk for a small area I want to make over in our home.  I also found some wall paper to add to the back wall to hopefully make it pop a little bit more.  I don't usually do that corny yearly theme of resolutions, but this year I did it.  This is the year of reclaiming my house and making it our home.  I need to make our small space work for us.  So this will be one project I have been thinking about for over a year now.  Can't wait to get started.
> 
> Now much on the agenda for the weekend.  I do have a short shift tomorrow at the second job - this momma is still saving for when we can travel again. ( that account will be able to fund a couple of great trips now  )  I will be finishing an upcycling project....and hopefully doing a little quilting too.  It's a long weekend here - we have a holiday day called " Family day" soooooo I'll enjoy all the moments.  Also have some organizing in mind for my one closet as well.  Lots of putzing....perfect to do while it's too cold outside to do anything else
> 
> Keisha...I'm send condolences on the loss of a family member.  Also, I hope your son rebound quickly
> 
> Realfoods....LOVE LOVE LOVE the pictures you shared of the flowers starting to appear.  It helps to see those
> 
> Charade....LOVE that your in the double digit dance for your trip.  That is always exciting.
> 
> Schumi....Love the flowers and bubbly!  Tom is definitely a keeper
> 
> Robo...happy anniversary!!!!
> 
> For everyone else....stay safe!!!!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!!!!!



So good to see you Pumpkin.......oh that is cold.....makes our -7C almost tropical. One of our visits to Norway, it got down to -20C.........that was cold enough for us.....ever......I don`t know how you cope. 

Good move on the new desk.......it`s nice to redo rooms. Hope today goes quickly for you and you enjoy your quilting....nice and relaxing for you. And thank you, yes, my husband is definitely a keeper.......





Freezing cold again this morning, but no snow or ice and temperatures have to warm up this week......not before time. Two weeks of this is enough for anyone. 

Hope I left mac enough bacon this morning.......

Made butternut squash soup and rosemary bread this morning, that`ll be lunch and plenty to freeze for another day, bread will be gone before I can blink. 

Stir fries all round tonight for all of us, then I ordered the newest version of Trivial Pursuit......so we`re having a family game night playing that. I think they`ll be glad when their Saturday nights get back to normal.......lol.....these questions sometimes show you don`t know as much as you think you do.......

Decided for tomorrow, we`ll order meals from one of our local pubs who are doing takeaways only for now. They serve wonderful food and just as good when picked up and it`s only a few minutes drive away, so another no cook Valentines day. We do miss going there regularly. Ready for lockdown to be over now.

Made a couple of phone calls this morning too. And it`s only 11am.......and managed to drink several cups of tea. Not going out as it is still so cold out there today.....love days like this. 







































Have a blisteringly happy Saturday........​


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Saturday indeed.  A quiet house, was up before the alarm would have sounded.  But at least all wash done, for now.  Heard rain? Sleet?  Wet roads around 5am, but roads sound okay now.  No cooing heard, but I guess they may not be there.  Was nice to hear the mornings they did.  This weekend is a bird counting one.  All are to record what and how many seen and given to a counter.  Closest counter to me is the little zoo.  Not sure I will take part, but I do like seeing the birds, as not all stay year round.  When I see a robin, will mean surely Spring is around the corner. 

Pumpkin, my you are having some cool weather.  Yep, good to have some new furniture that it was needed.  Enjoy your new desk.

Julie, I hope you can go on that walk that you reserved. I wish more routine times, when all want to safely just walk outside and see the nature around them. At least our free and entry fee parks are open. Not all buildings and services inside them are open, but the entry is. Nice the kids are with you this coming week.

Schumi, your soup for lunch sounds perfect. We are still at that below freezing high today, with a balmy 27F. I am not fond of cold. But a cup of tea is quite nice as I drink it. Hope your afternoon goes well. And yep, we will be ordering takeout for Valentines Day dinner too. While some indoor eating is allowed, no way am I going to eat inside a restaurant yet, and with the limits they do have, I am sure it will be very busy. So takeout it is. I enjoy not cooking a meal sometimes. And a Sunday dinner when I don’t have to cook, nice too.

Ah, that ever quiet weekend morning.

Have a Super Size Stupendous Saturday.

Tea time, yep.  Good Saturday Morning homies.


----------



## schumigirl

As requested.....rosemary bread......

I love to see the dough has risen and looks so full before it goes in the oven. I don`t go for pretty bread......long as it`s tasty. 

Personally I`d have added more Rosemary, but everyone else prefers a more delicate flavour. It doesn`t look it, but it is just white bread as I can`t eat wholemeal or any grainy breads.
































Soup was indeed lovely, and the bread has rather unsurprisingly, disappeared already.....


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> No, I knew the outcome as it was so recent. I thought it was dreadful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So good to see you Pumpkin.......oh that is cold.....makes our -7C almost tropical. One of our visits to Norway, it got down to -20C.........that was cold enough for us.....ever......I don`t know how you cope.
> 
> Good move on the new desk.......it`s nice to redo rooms. Hope today goes quickly for you and you enjoy your quilting....nice and relaxing for you. And thank you, yes, my husband is definitely a keeper.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freezing cold again this morning, but no snow or ice and temperatures have to warm up this week......not before time. Two weeks of this is enough for anyone.
> 
> Hope I left mac enough bacon this morning.......
> 
> Made butternut squash soup and rosemary bread this morning, that`ll be lunch and plenty to freeze for another day, bread will be gone before I can blink.
> 
> Stir fries all round tonight for all of us, then I ordered the newest version of Trivial Pursuit......so we`re having a family game night playing that. I think they`ll be glad when their Saturday nights get back to normal.......lol.....these questions sometimes show you don`t know as much as you think you do.......
> 
> Decided for tomorrow, we`ll order meals from one of our local pubs who are doing takeaways only for now. They serve wonderful food and just as good when picked up and it`s only a few minutes drive away, so another no cook Valentines day. We do miss going there regularly. Ready for lockdown to be over now.
> 
> Made a couple of phone calls this morning too. And it`s only 11am.......and managed to drink several cups of tea. Not going out as it is still so cold out there today.....love days like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a blisteringly happy Saturday........​


Trivial Pursuit!  We used to play that ages ago!  It would be fun to get a new version to play.
The dog/cat image is spot on  

THAT BREAD LOOKS DELICIOUS!!!!!!!!



Lynne G said:


> Happy Saturday indeed.  A quiet house, was up before the alarm would have sounded.  But at least all wash done, for now.  Heard rain? Sleet?  Wet roads around 5am, but roads sound okay now.  No cooing heard, but I guess they may not be there.  Was nice to hear the mornings they did.  This weekend is a bird counting one.  All are to record what and how many seen and given to a counter.  Closest counter to me is the little zoo.  Not sure I will take part, but I do like seeing the birds, as not all stay year round.  When I see a robin, will mean surely Spring is around the corner.
> 
> Pumpkin, my you are having some cool weather.  Yep, good to have some new furniture that it was needed.  Enjoy your new desk.
> 
> Julie, I hope you can go on that walk that you reserved. I wish more routine times, when all want to safely just walk outside and see the nature around them. At least our free and entry fee parks are open. Not all buildings and services inside them are open, but the entry is. Nice the kids are with you this coming week.
> 
> Schumi, your soup for lunch sounds perfect. We are still at that below freezing high today, with a balmy 27F. I am not fond of cold. But a cup of tea is quite nice as I drink it. Hope your afternoon goes well. And yep, we will be ordering takeout for Valentines Day dinner too. While some indoor eating is allowed, no way am I going to eat inside a restaurant yet, and with the limits they do have, I am sure it will be very busy. So takeout it is. I enjoy not cooking a meal sometimes. And a Sunday dinner when I don’t have to cook, nice too.
> 
> Ah, that ever quiet weekend morning.
> 
> Have a Super Size Stupendous Saturday.
> 
> Tea time, yep.  Good Saturday Morning homies.


I hope you do spot a robin, Lynne!   Need to get a bit closer to spring, lol!


DH and I may head to our lake house this afternoon.  Today is opening for Sturgeon Spearing season.  It's a pretty big deal for some around here.  I was at the house on Tuesday, and ice shanties were already placed out on the lake, claiming their spot for today.  With all the frigid temps we've been having, the ice is super thick.  Folks drive huge trucks with trailers, four wheelers, snow mobiles....

The minimum size of the sturgeon must be 36 inches, in order to spear.  They are quite prehistoric looking fish!  Kids as young as 12 can spear a sturgeon.  The season lasts either 16 days, or when a predetermined harvest cap is attained.  I don't participate, but find it interesting...
This isn't anyone I know, just an example of how large the sturgeon grow.


----------



## Realfoodfans

J’aime wow that ice must be so thick!  Heard on the radio an area of the River Thames is frozen - first time for many years.  Lake House reminds me of the movie - lucky you.

Lynne we have robins here all year round.  They are quite protective of their patch - currently have two males every morning in altercation over a female.  Sparrows are apparently declining here but we have a hedge that is like a high rise apartment-block - 20-30 living in there.

Had a sort of the pantry and freezer and decided we will eat chilli cheese nachos with guacamole and sour cream and cook some mini buffet items leftover from Christmas.  Already heard a shout of hunger from J.  No filling him at the moment.  So think we will eat early and have fruit and ice cream sundaes later.

So cold here today again.


----------



## Lynne G

That’s so neat Paris.  Huge fish.  Most of our fishing is not until the summer, when flounder arrive in the bays.  

Hehe, yep kids are always seeming hungry in our house Julie. Older one would enjoy that nacho combo. Little one and I would not eat the sour cream or guacamole.

And so, left over Chinese lunch yep. Tasty.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Another day of rain, sleet, freezing rain....just all around nasty weather.  I have no plans to leave the house today.

Had a weird dream last night about visiting Universal. It made me think about our upcoming Disney trip and I couldn't remember if I asked the cat sitter about our original March dates or if I gave her the May dates. I texted her this morning to make sure she has the correct ones. 



keishashadow said:


> I hate to say it but, pizzas in the shape of ahem male & female appendages seem to gaining popularity


 I think I'll pass.



keishashadow said:


> View attachment 555873


That's crazy. I haven't seen any cars that bad, but I have seen several that don't have the snow cleared off the roof. I hate getting behind them.



Lynne G said:


> One sheet of snow coming off a truck hit the guy’s window behind him, crashed the window and guy almost lost control with all the glass falling on him as they were going fast on the highway. Was in the news the other day. As I tell my kids, if there is something stupid to be done, there is at least one that is stupid enough to do it.


That is frightening, I hope the truck driver had to pay for the repairs. I think driving with snow on the car is illegal in some states. 



Lynne G said:


> Ooh Chinese lunch as special on week days lunchtime


I really want some good Chinese food. My favorite restaurant is only doing to go orders, and it is far enough away that the food is almost cold by the time we get home. 



Realfoodfans said:


> I had a surprise delivery this afternoon - I had said to Kev let’s not do presents as we aren’t going out and he said yes we will just get a take out - but flowers arrived and are lovely!


 Aw...how sweet. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's going to hit that gross -50 F again. Sigh...hopefully the weather people are right, and this cold snap will end early next week.


Negative 50?? I guessI can't complain about our slightly below freezing temps. Where do you live?



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I do have a short shift tomorrow at the second job - this momma is still saving for when we can travel again. ( that account will be able to fund a couple of great trips now


Sometimes I think about getting a part time job, but haven't acted on it yet. It would be nice to have more travel money. I started my solo trip fund with my Christmas bonus and have been adding a little to it each payday. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Had booked a slot at nearest National Trust property but it is 9 miles and we are aware people are being fined for lesser journeys so I have emailed the local PCSO to see if it’s allowed or not. Do not want a fine.


Hope you are allowed to go.



schumigirl said:


> then I ordered the newest version of Trivial Pursuit...


We bought a Harry Potter version last year early into the lockdown. I don't think dh likes playing with me and B. 



schumigirl said:


> As requested.....rosemary bread......


Now I'm craving bread again. I may have to designate a day each week where I don't cut carbs. 



J'aime Paris said:


> This isn't anyone I know, just an example of how large the sturgeon grow


Wow!

We have no plans for Valentine's Day tomorrow. We haven't celebrated in years. I just hope that the weather is nice enough that we can get out of the house for a little while.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Well response from police was non-commital for sure.  “We cannot offer direct guidance and ask you to read the government website”.  Yes we have done but it does not give a mileage and does say “you may visit public parkland either paid or non paid entry” - local NorthWest news showed a lady who had driven 9 miles to the coast and been fined.  Kev says we will go as very limited entry numbers and such a nice walk round the gardens at Lyme Park even in winter. So that’s Monday weather permitting - we will see!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Trivial Pursuit!  We used to play that ages ago!  It would be fun to get a new version to play.
> The dog/cat image is spot on
> 
> THAT BREAD LOOKS DELICIOUS!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I hope you do spot a robin, Lynne!   Need to get a bit closer to spring, lol!
> 
> 
> DH and I may head to our lake house this afternoon.  Today is opening for Sturgeon Spearing season.  It's a pretty big deal for some around here.  I was at the house on Tuesday, and ice shanties were already placed out on the lake, claiming their spot for today.  With all the frigid temps we've been having, the ice is super thick.  Folks drive huge trucks with trailers, four wheelers, snow mobiles....
> 
> The minimum size of the sturgeon must be 36 inches, in order to spear.  They are quite prehistoric looking fish!  Kids as young as 12 can spear a sturgeon.  The season lasts either 16 days, or when a predetermined harvest cap is attained.  I don't participate, but find it interesting...
> This isn't anyone I know, just an example of how large the sturgeon grow.
> View attachment 556012



lol.....yes, the bread was almost like a magic trick......completely disappeared! 

That is a big fish! 

Yes, we have robins everywhere here.......we`re surrounded by trees and see some gorgeous little birds, and being near woodland we have owls regularly flying around, they are beautiful. 

Have fun at the lake.......




Dinner over and I`m stuffed! I`m the only one who loves fresh ginger with plum sauce, they have teriyaki chicken. Everyone is happy and full. 

Looking forward to playing Trivial Pursuit later. Doubt I`ll win......but it`s so much fun.  Bottle of wine has been opened..........


----------



## Robo56

Good Saturday evening Sans family  



Lynne G said:


> Gator is one of my favorites.



Me too.


Keisha so sorry to hear your son is having a rough time getting better. Sending prayers and mummy dust his way.




keishashadow said:


> His favorite aunt lives next door to him. She’s been in poor health for a least a decade. Just starting chemo for late stage pancreatic cancer when she was diagnosed with covid on the weekend & sent home from ER. Passed in her sleep Monday night. A cliche but, one of the most compassionate people I’ve had the pleasure of knowing & one of the few ‘outlaws’ with whom I kept in contact



So sorry to hear of sons aunt passing. Prayers for your family.




schumigirl said:


> Oh always love a fellow mischief maker Robo.....



Yep.....me too




schumigirl said:


> Have a blast Robo and hope breakfast was good.....



Breakfast was yummy.




macraven said:


> Got vaxxed today and need to mark my calendar for second visit
> 
> Don’t ask as it’s a horror story



I have heard they are giving the shots to close to the shoulder joint. It should be given in the deltoid. This is a issue with people giving injections without proper training or just poor technique. Not sure if that was your issue.




keishashadow said:


> Would you believe Jr is now on antibiotic for infected ear?
> 
> Wow....sorry to hear you younger is ill too.
> 
> Anybody else have kids with recurrent ear aches when littles?



Granddaughter had issues when she was toddler and great-granddaughter has had issues also with multiple tubes and ruptured eardrum.



Charade67 said:


> In happier news....



Yeah to count down for your trip.




schumigirl said:


> Valentine`s Day a few days early..........



Beautiful roses. Mr Tom is a keeper.




schumigirl said:


> Since I met Tom he has got me fresh flowers every single week except when we`re away, so I`ll take these as my usual Friday flowers too........what a romantic he really is!



Very romantic.



schumigirl said:


> Tom just reminded me it was 15 years ago this weekend we were in London for Valentine`s Day. We had four nights at The Ritz and enjoyed afternoon tea at The Savoy too. Considering we don`t really celebrate Valentine`s Day, it was very nice. Any excuse for a weekend in London.



What a special trip to remember.




Realfoodfans said:


> We got engaged on Valentines Day - totally unexpected as I said I would never remarry but Kev proposed on Bondi beach and it was a wonderful occasion celebrating with friends in the evening.



Love to hear how folks met and married.




schumigirl said:


> ve told the story on here several times Tom proposed to me at the top of the Eiffel Tower..



Wow......a prosposal to remember for sure.




J'aime Paris said:


> Family dinner was a success last night! The chicken parm was extra yummy!



Sounds delicious.




J'aime Paris said:


> DD and I had our nails done this morning. Went for pinks and purples for Valentines Day.



Your nails are beautiful and yes very Valentines in color.




schumigirl said:


> I believe today our lovely *Robo56* has a wedding anniversary today.......Robo......hope you have the nicest day with your husband..........❤



Thank you we had a nice day. I thank my lucky stars for this sweet man I married everyday.




Lynne G said:


> Happy Anniversary Robo. Hope you both have a great day celebrating the day you were married.



Thank you Lynne.




Realfoodfans said:


> Anniversary greetings to Robo. Hope you enjoy a lovely day.



Thank you.




keishashadow said:


> Robbie & her hubs



Thank you Janet.




macraven said:


> Happy anniversary Robbie!
> Celebrate it all day and night long❤



Thank you Mac



J'aime Paris said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY ROBO!!!!



Thank you.




Charade67 said:


> Got a pleasant surprise yesterday. When I booked my flight for October they were offering up to $250 credit if you applied for their credit card. It said that it could take up to 10 weeks for the credit to be applied, but mine was applied yesterday, so basically my flight is free. That's more money for me to spend at Universal.



Wow.....what a nice surprise.




Charade67 said:


> Happy anniversary Robo!!



Thank you Charade.



keishashadow said:


> I hate to say it but, pizzas in the shape of ahem male & female appendages seem to gaining popularity



Ok.....have to admit the visual on that is alarming.....LOL.....But somewhat funny. Think it would be funny to hear someone call and order one.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Robo...happ



Thank you.




schumigirl said:


> Decided for tomorrow, we`ll order meals from one of our local pubs who are doing takeaways only for now. They serve wonderful food and just as good when picked up and it`s only a few minutes drive away, so another no cook Valentines day. We do miss going there regularly. Ready for lockdown to be over now.



Sounds like a nice Valentines meal to look forward to.




schumigirl said:


> As requested.....rosemary bread......



Looks delicious.




J'aime Paris said:


> DH and I may head to our lake house this afternoon. Today is opening for Sturgeon Spearing season. It's a pretty big deal for some around here. I was at the house on Tuesday, and ice shanties were already placed out on the lake, claiming their spot for today. With all the frigid temps we've been having, the ice is super thick. Folks drive huge trucks with trailers, four wheelers, snow mobiles....



Have fun at your lake house.




J'aime Paris said:


> The minimum size of the sturgeon must be 36 inches, in order to spear. They are quite prehistoric looking fish! Kids as young as 12 can spear a sturgeon. The season lasts either 16 days, or when a predetermined harvest cap is attained. I don't participate, but find it interesting...
> This isn't anyone I know, just an example of how large the sturgeon grow.



That’s is a huge fish.


Kicked back this evening.

I enjoyed my time up at Universal for Mardi Gras. Working on a trip report to share.

Our nephew from Atlanta is here for a visit.

I mixed up a pitcher of strawberry daiquiris for the fellas to enjoy while I was working on dinner. I made lasagna, meatballs and garlic bread.

Stopped my Publix and picked up a cake for dessert. I ordered it yesterday to pick up today. It’s called Strawberry Peach Sensation. Looks yummy. Almost to pretty to cut. Will wait for a little while and serve up some cake.



For our Anniversary and Valentines Day Hubby wanted me to look at a new Apple phone while I was up in Orlando and also pick up a Anniversary gift. I did go for a little retail therapy at Mall at Millenia on Tuesday. I liked the Apple 12 pro max so bought that and picked up a gift at Tiffany.

Nephew helped me set up phone Thursday evening. He is a computer Wiz so was glad he was here to help.

Hope everyone that is sick is getting better.

Shout out to Tink and all the Sans family who have not posted in awhile.

Have at great Saturday evening everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

That’s awesome Robo.  Nice to enjoy some Valentines and anniversary gifts.  Glad you had such a good time at the parks.  And nice nephew is visiting and yum, for your dinner choice.  

Made chicken pot pie, as had some frozen vegetables no one was eating and was going to use in soup, so instead took the pie crust I had bought and grilled up some chicken, and a can of chicken gravy. Dinner served. Was good on this icy evening.

Went to the state store (where in my state, the only place where you buy hard liquor at) and oh the amount of people and the large number of bottles in some carts we saw, plus sold out of some of the bottles that were on sale, yep Valentines Day weekend indeed. Ended up at a big box store, which is the furthest away from us, and by the time we were very close to home, the rain was icing up the windshield. Was happy to be home. And so a most relaxing evening. Thinking of heating up some milk later and put that good chocolate in it.

Ah, and an early morning waking to an ice covered outside. Freezing rain to fall in the overnight. But at least tomorrow, saying we will be a few degrees above freezing by the afternoon. Ah, no need to venture out until lunchtime.

Have a restful night, and a very good night’s sleep homies.    Happy Valentines Day to all the homies.


----------



## Monykalyn

Time to catch up:


Robo56 said:


> y comfy bed at the the resort typing on my IPad.....LOL.....I’am plotting what to do today.


 YES-best kind of plotting LOL


keishashadow said:


> Once again I thank God for nurses! She heard a crackle when she sat him down for it. Summoned dr, X-ray later, covid related pneumonia


 2-3 weeks later for the PNA-and I know people hate the flu comparison-but just like flu seasons. Very grateful antibiotics able to knock it back, and that docs this season seem to be hyper aware and getting the meds/IVF started EARLY this year. Big difference than previous (flu) seasons.


keishashadow said:


> ust starting chemo for late stage pancreatic cancer when she was diagnosed with covid on the weekend & sent home from ER. Passed in her sleep Monday night.


 So sorry for your loss. Pancreatic cancer is awful enough.


keishashadow said:


> Missed this too, you have a big heart!


 Thanks-just seems logical? Would much rather lend a hand than see suffering, or suicide. We have the room and finances to be able to do so. Plus-these are GOOD kids. Just do not understand how supposed "parents' can't see that.


keishashadow said:


> We self-spray our yard a few times a year. You haven’t lived until you’ve pulled one out of family member or pet


 Well chickens help alot with pest control!


keishashadow said:


> Anybody else have kids with recurrent ear aches when littles?


 Son had tubes on first AND second birthday. Few years later eardrum ruptured waiting in ER on a holiday weekend. Was so ticked off at that-the ER and urgent care changed staffing parameters after that-must have had multiple complaints (and did have negative media coverage) on the multi hours long waits.  He is still prone to swimmers ear. Have an essential oil I use on him if doing prolonged swimming-think it blocks the water from being able to pool and breed germs.
Funny story-we were in AR when he was born and has ear issues. Co-workers recommended a good ENT guy. And then giggled. Yes the doctor was superb-and superbly HOT-like GQ cover gorgeous AND nice. like WOW. Husband never did understand why I wanted to be the one to go to all the appointments until he asked around...? I always felt horribly guilty that this kid-son of an RD, never smoker, limited daycare time, 100% breast fed kid was sick so much with ear issues. Doc always reassured me that some kids just have a "kink" in ear canal that may cause an issue.


Lynne G said:


> colleague had a baby boy today. Pictures already sent. Sweet baby. Our office just got a plus one. With more to come, as another baby shower and wedding shower adding more to our office family in the next month. So cute, as we have so much younger coworkers than we have had in some time.


 so sweet!!!!


schumigirl said:


> m so missing not meeting my Goddaughters new baby ye


 Ugh hope you get to 'pinch' sweet baby cheeks soon!!


macraven said:


> I don’t have much to add except my flowers buds are starting to bloom


 Nice! always good to have flowers blooming!


Realfoodfans said:


> or make the GC think that any food is bad) but I still avoid too many


 You have enough challenge with GF, and good on you for teaching healthy eating without making foods "bad"


J'aime Paris said:


> A fresh haircut/color is the best feeling!!!


 yes it is!!!!


J'aime Paris said:


> Went for pinks and purples for Valentines Day.


 very nice!! Glad you got to do something pampering together. I have a purple ombre on my nails right now. Have taught myself to do the "dip" powder nails-the Revel beginner line makes it easy actually. The liquids are very forgiving.


Charade67 said:


> I was going to make chili for supper since it is a cold, rainy day,


 Chile was made in our house Wednesday-start of our snow days.


schumigirl said:


> I believe today our lovely *Robo56* has a wedding anniversary today.


 WHOOP Happy Anniversary to Robo
Lovely flowers Schumi!


Realfoodfans said:


> I have some thicker Disney masks and I kept mine on for the walk back as it kept me warmer!


 Our universal ones work well and fit nicely too. Have to say-with the extreme cold here the mask usage is 100%


Charade67 said:


> so basically my flight is free.


 very NICE!!!


Lynne G said:


> Hate to drive behind them. Flying snowy ice can be deadly.


 and they never clean off ROOF!!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> . This is the year of reclaiming my house and making it our home.


 I hear ya-and great resolution too!!


Robo56 said:


> Our nephew from Atlanta is here for a visit.




Been snowy/cold/flurries since middle of week. Did get to go in for FULL day of work at one place on Thursday. Think I dove kitchen staff nuts since I was so happy to be back LOL.  Although the "temp check" registered me at 92 degrees-after waiting to warm up from short walk from car. yeah that is catching a ton   Especially since we (all staff) are ALL >2 weeks from 2nd vax shot. 
Spent Friday night helping hubs replace heating element in dryer-several hundred dollars saved as it works fantastic now. This am was spent running to farm store for radiant heater for chickens, then putting MORE insulation around coop/run area. Hubs was ready to bring them into John Deere room at 11pm last night when he saw how low temp dropped. From man who proclaims to not care about the girls lol. But extra insulation and coop/run is 10 degrees above ambient temp. He also pulled a security camera from deck door to put inside nesting/sleeping area so we could check on them-and has thermometer in camera. Girls have their down fluff and shared body heat too. although this prolonged cold is worrying. May still put them in JD room tomorrow night-will see how the radiant heater does and how they react.  Supposed to be -5 tomorrow night and -9 Monday. And snow next 4 days. Even 10 degrees about that may be too cold for comfort.

We also did a thing....going to Cancun for my birthday next month, son's spring break. Oldest is meeting us there (Alysa in Seattle-middle one at UCF has decided to not go-too many projects going on right now). Resort at 25% occupancy currently, offering free covid tests, and free lodging and food if need to quarantine. Prices for getaway through our timeshare exchange company too good to pass up, and snagged a sale on flights. Figure not much different than going to Disney or Universal-especially with physical spacing on fresh open air beaches. We have a 2 bedroom suite, full kitchen. Delta still blocking middle seats too.  Travel insurance-covering any covid expenses surprisingly good price too. Also have week confirmed for Hawaii in 2022. Our first time-one week on Oahu, still looking for week on Maui (search ongoing for timeshare exchange). Still have the cruise planned for Jan 2022-will see on that one. Such a good price I got that would be disappointed if cancelled-11 months away so we will see...Feel like we are emerging from a dark tunnel. One of my Assisted living facilities even got the OK to start opening up to unrestricted visitors if the resident is >2 weeks from 2nd shot-staff and residents are soooo excited.

Speaking of pampered pets
Nemo's favorite spot now...

Happy Saturday and stay healthy and warm!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lovely catch-up Monykalyn. Wonderful to have a Mexico trip planned.  We were aiming for there next spring to celebrate DS and DIL anniversary as they married there (we have returned a few times) but we have changed to Dubai now - if everything is safe for travel.

Icy wind here this morning.  Waiting for L to wake as had an accident before bed last night.  Dancing to The Masked Singer Final and unfortunately got J’s finger right in her eye.  Thought just a poke but no seemed much worse.  She eventually fell asleep worn out so praying no problem this morning.  She’s such a lovely girl and normally quite a tough cookie.  We really don’t want to have to go to the Emergency Room.


----------



## schumigirl

And we have another Wedding Anniversary today........

Our lovely *Keishashadow *and her wonderful mister celebrate 29 years of marriage today.......

Janet hope you both have a lovely day and many more happy years ahead........❤

































































​


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Anniversary Keisha.

And the day of spreading love to all. And so, a friendly hug to all the homies, Happy Valentines Day.

Yay, a MonyK post. Yeah, my neighbor has a fancy heated coop when their girls weathered the winter. He was out there every morning checking on them. Seemed to add more hay all the time to help. Thankfully, while we have seen single digit temps, and negative number wind chills, and lots of snow, don’t think it ever got as cold as you are getting. Hope all the animals are safe and warm. Yeah, we have gas heat, and my two labs would lay next to the two wall ducts in our dining room. Ah, yes, seeking the heat. LoL And yep, we stay warm in our car. Heated seats and saw little one had put the heater on high, which is the setting after 88 degrees. And with the below freezing temperatures we have had for days, huge piles of snow line the streets and humongous snow piles in the parking lots. Our front lawn has many large mounds of snow. And with freezing rain yesterday afternoon and through the overnight, a nice coat of ice this morning as 25F degrees out now. And wow! Double woot woot for travel news. I hope all travel plans happen and enjoyment had, MonyK.

Julie, hope L’s eye looks much better this morning. The kids are so lucky they have good food and loving care when they are at your home. Hope your walk is or was done as planned at the place of your reservation. Eek, we are having that icy start today too. Take care.

Ah yes, another weekend quiet morning. And no need for the alarm, but still up early. A lovely pot of tea, just for me. Remote in hand, and big screen viewing for me. Blanket around me. A perfect Sunday morning.

Ah yes, if ever a day for candy.


Eh, not a fan of that kind


Thus being a Sunday,
   Ah yes.  Homies, I hope your Sunday plans are similar.

Good Morning.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Happy Anniversary Keisha - hope you both enjoy your day.

Morning Lynne sadly L’s eye no better and painful - too painful to open. Em rang for advice on the phone and told come straight away for appointment so Kev dropped them off and collected. Had local anaesthetic and exam found scratch on retina. Drops and pain relief. Home now and very sleepy but was very brave - told them she couldn’t stop long as we are having pizza delivery for tea!

Slot for walk is tomorrow but won’t go if L is the same.

Strong winds here today and biting cold.


----------



## macraven

Dammit Janet.....
Lol

Another year to celebrate for you and the Mr

Happy
Anniversary 


Woot!!


----------



## Lynne G

Very stressful I am sure, but thankful just a scratch damage to her eye.  Sending some hugs and well wish mummy dust to little L.

Good Morning Mac.  Give those cats a treat for me.  Hope you are feeling better, and can eat more now.  Hope to see ya in the Fall.  Either way, as did this last Fall, I am still coming. I enjoy my time there, to just relax and have some fun. 

Ack, while I think older one may be awake, I am sure little onewill not be awake for three or so more hours. Time to see if he is awake, and get some eggs and bacon started.

Later homies.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Monykalyn said:


> very nice!! Glad you got to do something pampering together. I have a purple ombre on my nails right now. Have taught myself to do the "dip" powder nails-the Revel beginner line makes it easy actually. The liquids are very forgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also did a thing....going to Cancun for my birthday next month, son's spring break. Oldest is meeting us there (Alysa in Seattle-middle one at UCF has decided to not go-too many projects going on right now). Resort at 25% occupancy currently, offering free covid tests, and free lodging and food if need to quarantine.
> 
> Speaking of pampered pets
> View attachment 556210Nemo's favorite spot now...


Thanks for the nail product tip...gonna check that out!

Our neighbors have also booked a trip to Mexico....good for you!!  Sounds like fabulous deals to be had!

Glad to hear your girls are warm and beautiful pup!!



Lynne G said:


> Thus being a Sunday,
> View attachment 556267   Ah yes.  Homies, I hope your Sunday plans are similar.
> 
> Good Morning.


Excellent Sunday plans Lynne!  



Realfoodfans said:


> Morning Lynne sadly L’s eye no better and painful - too painful to open. Em rang for advice on the phone and told come straight away for appointment so Kev dropped them off and collected. Had local anaesthetic and exam found scratch on retina. Drops and pain relief. Home now and very sleepy but was very brave - told them she couldn’t stop long as we are having pizza delivery for tea!
> Slot for walk is tomorrow but won’t go if L is the same.
> Strong winds here today and biting cold.


That sounds incredibly painful, hopefully the meds give relief.  Thankfully kiddos tend to bounce back quickly!


We never did make it to the lake house yesterday.  The forecast called for 1-3 inches of snow in the morning hours.  Well, that turned into an all morning and afternoon snow with closer to 5 or 6 inches....
The roads were messy and there was no reason to chance it.  Oh well!  

So I decided to make DH a blueberry fluffy pie.  I rarely make desserts, so this was a real treat for him.  And doubles as a Valentine's gift too!




A very Happy Anniversary to Keisha and her DH!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Paris and her Mr.  will have blue mouths soon.  LoL  Yeah, with those snow totals would not risk driving that far either.  I do have to scrape a nice amount of ice off my car windows.  Waiting another hour or two before I go out.  Seems roads are clear, and almost at freezing now.


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Anniversary to Keisha and Mr Keisha!!
Blowing snow, bitter cold here. Got the hens moved into John deere room. Plastic tarp laid out with straw on top. Nesting box brought in too, and roosting bar fixed for them. Easier to take care of as well as I can just open a door. Not quite as spacious as their run but it's only for a couple days. 

RFF hope L's eye heals quickly. Years ago when one of the girls got a scratched cornea the doc said it hurts like heck but good news is also heals fast. 

Woke up to my usual orchid plant-have a collection of them around giant tub in my bathroom-actually perfect area for them as right amount of heat and indirect light and humidity. These are purple too! Hubs snuck out this am before I woke up. 

And may have frozen pipe-so cold and that side of house is least protected. Ugh. 

Middle texted pic of her campus yesterday. Nice and warm, although was rainy today. 

Happy Valentines day-stay warm!


----------



## schumigirl

Monyk......good to see you.......gorgeous puppy.......they know where`s comfy for sure....glad you`re all doing ok. 


realfood.....hope you granddaughter`s eye improves.....that`s got sting a little. 


Lori.....that pie looks amazing! Love blueberries in this house.....oh I`m sorry you never got up to the lake house, weather sounds nasty. 



Lynne, hope roads weren`t too bad when you did go out today.......




Had a lovely day today again........glad we didn`t have to go out anywhere as it`s blowing an absolute hoolie and perishingly cold out there.......but all change tomorrow as it`s to get milder from this week. 

Ordered dinner tonight from one of our village pubs who are doing take out and delivery only. Since it was Valentine`s Day........meal was beautiful and we went for their three course option today, but I had already made a mini strawberry pavlova.....so we`ll keep their peach cobbler till tomorrow. Meals were delicious and yes, I was surprised how fresh they felt and tasted despite being delivered. It did feel nice having a special Valentine`s dinner I didn`t cook.......even though we really don`t celebrate much today. 

Caught up with some friends and had a good old chat which is always lovely. 

Having bottle of bubbly tonight though and a few light nibbles...now looking through some DVD`s to watch. Regular tv is mostly dreadful.....not just as bad as daytime tv, but getting there.......thank goodness for Netflix and dvd`s. 

Bubbly poured.....


----------



## keishashadow

Thanks guys, happy Valentine’s Day to all 

Been dragging around since middle of night Friday.  Salmon smelled & tasted good, just looked odd...dum, dum, duuuuuuuumb.  Guts still in uproar, will be some time before I eat much of anything lol.

Mr asked for dungess crab for dinner, easy-peasy, thawed it out & smiled.  Made some brownies & a copy cat lemon loaf (one of the few sweet things youngest will eat).  GD coming tonight as no school tomorrow, she put in a request a week ago for chicken & dumplings.   Never could understand the appeal of that dish but obliged.  Think i’ll Have a P&B sandwich for dinner.  That would be a first on Valentine’s Day.  Funny what you reach for when stomach is unsettled.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Now much on the agenda for the weekend. I do have a short shift tomorrow at the second job - this momma is still saving for when we can travel again. ( that account will be able to fund a couple of great trips now  ) I will be finishing an upcycling project....and hopefully doing a little quilting too. It's a long weekend here - we have a holiday day called " Family day" soooooo I'll enjoy all the moments. Also have some organizing in mind for my one closet as well. Lots of putzing....perfect to do while it's too cold outside to do anything else


That’s very smart IMO.  We usually rely on tax refund to finance large portion of trips.  Haven’t even bothered to take a stab at filing ours yet & not a single person has asked for my help there.  Hope that holds lol.

Many I know have socked away the $ toward a new vehicle or home improvement project.   So many working from loving how their work expenses have declined too, any bonus is great right now.

Watching my boy PItbull, start the engines at daytona.  That man has his finger stuffed in so many pies, it makes my head spin




J'aime Paris said:


> DH and I may head to our lake house this afternoon. Today is opening for Sturgeon Spearing season. It's a pretty big deal for some around here. I was at the house on Tuesday, and ice shanties were already placed out on the lake, claiming their spot for today. With all the frigid temps we've been having, the ice is super thick. Folks drive huge trucks with trailers, four wheelers, snow mobiles....


Um, that’s a fish?  You sure?  Might want to check...I’m just saying.  Looks Jurassic to me


Charade67 said:


> That's crazy. I haven't seen any cars that bad, but I have seen several that don't have the snow cleared off the roof. I hate getting behind them.


Wow,


Realfoodfans said:


> Well response from police was non-commital for sure.  “We cannot offer direct guidance and ask you to read the government website”.  Yes we have done but it does not give a mileage and does say “you may visit public parkland either paid or non paid entry” - local NorthWest news showed a lady who had driven 9 miles to the coast and been fined.  Kev says we will go as very limited entry numbers and such a nice walk round the gardens at Lyme Park even in winter. So that’s Monday weather permitting - we will see!


Lol sounds like you interrupted their coffee break, talk about a lame response.


schumigirl said:


> lol.....yes, the bread was almost like a magic trick......completely disappeared!


No surprise, it looked great

Love the memes 

I’ve heard tell that shiba Inus have many personality traits similar to felines


Robo56 said:


> I have heard they are giving the shots to close to the shoulder joint. It should be given in the deltoid. This is a issue with people giving injections without proper training or just poor technique. Not sure if that was your issue.


everyone I know has been shocked how high up on arm, barely 2 fingers or so down from shoulder.  First time i’ve Never felt a shot given though, nice


Robo56 said:


> enjoyed my time up at Universal for Mardi Gras. Working on a trip report to share.


Please share link here.  Debated on whether to skip SW festival & do U. The booths are a bit adventurous for our palates, crawfish everywhere eeeeeeee. 

Like the idea of the socially distanced floats outside vs in the parade building.  SW concert set up has me a bit nervous, thinking just  too much crowding




Robo56 said:


> It’s called Strawberry Peach Sensation. Looks yummy. Almost to pretty to cut. Will wait for a little while and serve up some cake.


I’ve never seen such a lovely cake in a grocery store, let alone publx


Robo56 said:


> For our Anniversary and Valentines Day Hubby wanted me to look at a new Apple phone while I was up in Orlando and also pick up a Anniversary gift. I did go for a little retail therapy at Mall at Millenia on Tuesday. I liked the Apple 12 pro max so bought that and picked up a gift at Tiffany.


Wow, that’s lovely.  How do u like the 12 so far?  Don’t know a soul who has it.


Lynne G said:


> Went to the state store (where in my state, the only place where you buy hard liquor at) and oh the amount of people and the large number of bottles in some carts we saw, plus sold out of some of the bottles that were on sale, yep Valentines Day weekend indeed.


Sent mr out to pickup grocery order. He sent me pic Of long one outside our local store. Still stocked from holidays here but, no drinking with the stomach issue anyway this weekend. lol. It will keep


Monykalyn said:


> So sorry for your loss. Pancreatic cancer is awful enough.


You know, i’ve Had multiple people share that sentient who had to watch family go thru it.  Her heart precluded any sort of surgery to begin with, i’m Convinced she was so far gone it just took her


Monykalyn said:


> Thanks-just seems logical? Would much rather lend a hand than see suffering, or suicide. We have the room and finances to be able to do so. Plus-these are GOOD kids. Just do not understand how supposed "parents' can't see that.


So sad; thankfully the parents agreed to situation


Monykalyn said:


> Funny story-we were in AR when he was born and has ear issues. Co-workers recommended a good ENT guy. And then giggled. Yes the doctor was superb-and superbly HOT-like GQ cover gorgeous AND nice. like WOW. Husband never did understand why I wanted to be the one to go to all the appointments until he asked around...? I always felt horribly guilty that this kid-son of an RD, never smoker, limited daycare time, 100% breast fed kid was sick so much with ear issues. Doc always reassured me that some kids just have a "kink" in ear canal that may cause an issue.


Funny you mention the hottie ENT.  I’ve two here that have been quite easy on the eyes .  Yep, I supposedly did everything ‘right’ too, did smoke for some time but, always went outside to do so.


Monykalyn said:


> We also did a thing....going to Cancun for my birthday next month, son's spring break. Oldest is meeting us there (Alysa in Seattle-middle one at UCF has decided to not go-too many projects going on right now). Resort at 25% occupancy currently, offering free covid tests, and free lodging and food if need to quarantine. Prices for getaway through our timeshare exchange company too good to pass up, and snagged a sale on flights. Figure not much different than going to Disney or Universal-especially with physical spacing on fresh open air beaches


Woot!  You have your 2nd shot in (check), planning on social distancing (check), great deals (check), you are in good health (check)...enjoy.

We loved the Valentin imperial, south of the fray in Rivera maya


Monykalyn said:


> Also have week confirmed for Hawaii in 2022. Our first time-one week on Oahu, still looking for week on Maui (search ongoing for timeshare exchange). Still have the cruise planned for Jan 2022-will see on that one.


Nice!  What part of island, it is lovely.  Had to cancel thoughts there this year. playing it by ear for next.  Their restrictions/quarantine protocols are such a mishmash right now.  Figure it will settle into some sort of norm.

I’m just not feeling booking/canceling/rebooking again with cruise next year.  Did it twice with RCCL, had to arm wrestle them to get funds back.  Not as bad as WDW APs lol but close.   The mr will be retired by then, will have much more flexibility as to dates.  Too bad, much less $ lol


Realfoodfans said:


> Wonderful to have a Mexico trip planned. We were aiming for there next spring to celebrate DS and DIL anniversary as they married there (we have returned a few times) but we have changed to Dubai now - if everything is safe for travel.


Pretty cool you kids want mom & dad along on anniversary trips . 

We do enjoy traveling with ours.  Upset that we had to opt out of FL trip the end of month.  They are doing U, then onto daytona for gymnastics competition.  It’s the same week we get our 2nd shots, no can do.  There will be other opportunities.  Although we got that side eye re impromptu get awaay so soon afterwards lol


Realfoodfans said:


> Had local anaesthetic and exam found scratch on retina. Drops and pain relief. Home now and very sleepy but was very brave - told them she couldn’t stop long as we are having pizza delivery for tea!


Oh my.  She who smoked on porch, even in the winter, managed to burn her cornea with a hot ash.  Hurt like a witch, thank God for numbing drops.  Had to war a patch for two weeks till it healed...argh matey.


----------



## schumigirl

Keish.....I`m with granddaughter...... love chicken and dumplings .....or doughballs as we call them in Scotland.......lush....

Hope the tummy feels better soon.......shouldn`t be poorly on your anniversary.......


----------



## Realfoodfans

Keisha yes we are very lucky with my son and DIL.  We have always had trips with them and lots of fun.  Nights out too in the city - they encourage us to do things we wouldn’t on our own!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Keish.....I`m with granddaughter...... love chicken and dumplings .....or doughballs as we call them in Scotland.......lush....
> 
> Hope the tummy feels better soon.......shouldn`t be poorly on your anniversary.......


Lol yes my dad called them that too


Realfoodfans said:


> Keisha yes we are very lucky with my son and DIL.  We have always had trips with them and lots of fun.  Nights out too in the city - they encourage us to do things we wouldn’t on our own!
> 
> View attachment 556384


Lovely pic, nice to see smiling faces Without masks, almost makes the world see normal!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Nice night for a walk...........


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> Thanks guys, happy Valentine’s Day to all
> 
> Been dragging around since middle of night Friday.  Salmon smelled & tasted good, just looked odd...dum, dum, duuuuuuuumb.  Guts still in uproar, will be some time before I eat much of anything lol.
> 
> Um, that’s a fish?  You sure?  Might want to check...I’m just saying.  Looks Jurassic to me
> Wow,


Yes, it's certainly Jurassic!  
Sorry to hear the salmon didn't agree....but PBJs cure all     Feel better!



Realfoodfans said:


> Keisha yes we are very lucky with my son and DIL.  We have always had trips with them and lots of fun.  Nights out too in the city - they encourage us to do things we wouldn’t on our own!
> 
> View attachment 556384


Beautiful family


----------



## mckennarose

Hi friends,
Check in time from frigid Ne pa.Yes we are still buried in snow from the multiple snow storms.

Things are ok  for now.  Tough month; dd's boyfriends father still in hospital from his covid  battle in january.  Going on 6 weeks now.  Dd is fine, thank God.  boyfriends father may not get discharged for a few more weeks, and then he's set to go to rehab.

One of my oldest friends lost her 26 year old son this week. Not covid, but other health issues. I'm beyond devastated.  She and I were pregnant at the same time, I babysat him, crocheted his first booties, and he was a few months younger than my- just turned - 27 year old dd. I can't make heads or tails of this and am struggling. My heart is absolutely broken for my friend.

Aside from all the craziness, I'm so glad our justice system finally prevailed yesterday and gave us a bright spot in all this despair. We had a good Valentine's day, with good food any company, and now settling down for tonight.  I'm back on my immunosuppressive meds, (had to stop for covid exposure) so hoping it works in the next few months.  

No one can tell us why I didn't get it, after direct and very close exposure to TWO people (Dd and her boyfriend)  and while on serious immunosuppresive medication. My rheumatologist thinks I have an immunity from a prior corona virus strain, and that the deaths and cases were so widely overblown.  Now the CDC has moved  the goal post so our cases look like they dropped significantly, but in reality nothing has changed.  He said not to count on any possible immunity, which I'm not, but it is a puzzling by thing for me, as a high risk group, to not have gotten it.  Dd's boyfriends father had multiple health issues, including asthma, severe obesity, and prior cancer and treatment.  My doctors said thats the problem, not covid itself, and covid has a %99.something survival rate.  I swear, if you listen to or watch main stream media they make you think you're going to die if you get it.  My poor dd was in tears with her diagnosis, and she wound up having super mild systems.  Why do they make us so scared?

Hoping for things to calm down now and get some normalcy...still have not pulled the trigger and booked a trip though.  My doctor said after I get the vaccine I can look forward to a trip, and he said the whole "double masking" thing is a joke and not to worry about it.  So relieved about that.  Just taking things day by day.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Robo56

Quick stop in to say hi 

Happy Valentines Day everyone.



Happy Anniversary to Keisha and her Mr


----------



## Charade67

Quick late night check in. I made the mistake of taking a nap this afternoon so I will be up for awhile. Thankfully I don't have to get up early tomorrow. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Kev says we will go as very limited entry numbers and such a nice walk round the gardens at Lyme Park even in winter. So that’s Monday weather permitting - we will see!


Hope you have nice weather. 



Robo56 said:


> For our Anniversary and Valentines Day Hubby wanted me to look at a new Apple phone while I was up in Orlando and also pick up a Anniversary gift. I did go for a little retail therapy at Mall at Millenia on Tuesday. I liked the Apple 12 pro max so bought that and picked up a gift at Tiffany.


Oooh. Nice gifts. How do you like the camera on the new phone?



Lynne G said:


> Thinking of heating up some milk later and put that good chocolate in it.


What kind of chocolate do you use? I've just been doing Hershey cocoa in mine. 



Monykalyn said:


> We also did a thing....going to Cancun for my birthday next month


How fun. Hope you have great weather. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Waiting for L to wake as had an accident before bed last night. Dancing to The Masked Singer Final and unfortunately got J’s finger right in her eye.





Realfoodfans said:


> Morning Lynne sadly L’s eye no better and painful - too painful to open. Em rang for advice on the phone and told come straight away for appointment so Kev dropped them off and collected. Had local anaesthetic and exam found scratch on retina. Drops and pain relief.


Prayers for quick healing. 



Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, if ever a day for candy.





Lynne G said:


> Eh, not a fan of that kind


 Yuck. Not a fan either. 



J'aime Paris said:


> So I decided to make DH a blueberry fluffy pie. I rarely make desserts, so this was a real treat for him. And doubles as a Valentine's gift too!


 Yum! Looks really good. 




keishashadow said:


> Been dragging around since middle of night Friday. Salmon smelled & tasted good, just looked odd...dum, dum, duuuuuuuumb. Guts still in uproar, will be some time before I eat much of anything lol.


Hope you feel better soon. 



keishashadow said:


> Lovely pic, nice to see smiling faces Without masks, almost makes the world see normal!


 Agreed. Also nice to put a face to the name. 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> View attachment 556511
> Nice night for a walk...........


Brrr.. too cold for me. I'm complaining about our temps in the low 30s. 



mckennarose said:


> Things are ok for now. Tough month; dd's boyfriends father still in hospital from his covid battle in january. Going on 6 weeks now. Dd is fine, thank God. boyfriends father may not get discharged for a few more weeks, and then he's set to go to rehab.


Prayers for recovery for him.


mckennarose said:


> One of my oldest friends lost her 26 year old son this week. Not covid, but other health issues. I'm beyond devastated.


So sorry to hear this. Prayers for the family. 

I guess I'll see if there is something I can watch on TV until I feel sleepy again.

Happy anniversary Keisha and hubby!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

mckennarose said:


> Hi friends,
> Check in time from frigid Ne pa.Yes we are still buried in snow from the multiple snow storms.
> 
> Things are ok  for now.  Tough month; dd's boyfriends father still in hospital from his covid  battle in january.  Going on 6 weeks now.  Dd is fine, thank God.  boyfriends father may not get discharged for a few more weeks, and then he's set to go to rehab.
> 
> One of my oldest friends lost her 26 year old son this week. Not covid, but other health issues. I'm beyond devastated.  She and I were pregnant at the same time, I babysat him, crocheted his first booties, and he was a few months younger than my- just turned - 27 year old dd. I can't make heads or tails of this and am struggling. My heart is absolutely broken for my friend.
> 
> Aside from all the craziness, I'm so glad our justice system finally prevailed yesterday and gave us a bright spot in all this despair. We had a good Valentine's day, with good food any company, and now settling down for tonight.  I'm back on my immunosuppressive meds, (had to stop for covid exposure) so hoping it works in the next few months.
> 
> No one can tell us why I didn't get it, after direct and very close exposure to TWO people (Dd and her boyfriend)  and while on serious immunosuppresive medication. My rheumatologist thinks I have an immunity from a prior corona virus strain, and that the deaths and cases were so widely overblown.  Now the CDC has moved  the goal post so our cases look like they dropped significantly, but in reality nothing has changed.  He said not to count on any possible immunity, which I'm not, but it is a puzzling by thing for me, as a high risk group, to not have gotten it.  Dd's boyfriends father had multiple health issues, including asthma, severe obesity, and prior cancer and treatment.  My doctors said thats the problem, not covid itself, and covid has a %99.something survival rate.  I swear, if you listen to or watch main stream media they make you think you're going to die if you get it.  My poor dd was in tears with her diagnosis, and she wound up having super mild systems.  Why do they make us so scared?
> 
> Hoping for things to calm down now and get some normalcy...still have not pulled the trigger and booked a trip though.  My doctor said after I get the vaccine I can look forward to a trip, and he said the whole "double masking" thing is a joke and not to worry about it.  So relieved about that.  Just taking things day by day.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.



Hello Mck!!!

A lot going on for you.....

Sad to hear of 26 year old...sometimes wonder why?

Hopefully I’m reading you right on yesterday’s justice? I live in a state that I am now completely disgusted with one of our reps to say the least.

Glad to see you stopping by, I haven’t been around much myself but always great seeing the cool people stopping by!!!

Happy Valentine’s


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> View attachment 556511
> Nice night for a walk...........


You win for having the coldest temps!

We moved from the North to the South due to cold temps
like you are having now


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> You win for having the coldest temps!
> 
> We moved from the North to the South due to cold temps
> like you are having now



It’s on the agenda.....


----------



## macraven

The state you live in has some real cold weather in the winter but decent summers 

You’ll adjust to easier winters quickly when you move South


----------



## macraven

Mrose, I agree that the vaccine will be helpful for those with autoimmunity issues 

I had my first shot 6 days ago and it’s not as easy as I assumed it would be, but have an autoimmunity issue and knew I would have some conflict.
Mr Mac had a rough day ( day we got the shots)
but was good to go on day 2

From what I have read on cdc releases, more vaccines will be available for next group this month and hopeful by August, all will have received the vaccine.

We need to have a homie pool party to celebrate that event!

Playing catch-up on the threads tonight

Hope all are staying safe and warm
Such nasty temps these past days for many.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Keisha yes we are very lucky with my son and DIL.  We have always had trips with them and lots of fun.  Nights out too in the city - they encourage us to do things we wouldn’t on our own!
> 
> View attachment 556384




Lovely picture realfood.....





keishashadow said:


> Lol yes my dad called them that too
> 
> Lovely pic, nice to see smiling faces Without masks, almost makes the world see normal!



First time I asked for doughballs when we came back to England, they looked at me as if I was asking for somethign from Mars! We often talk about the differences in language between UK and USA but there`s so many differences between countries within the UK too.......now I want doughballs.......





mckennarose said:


> Hi friends,
> Check in time from frigid Ne pa.Yes we are still buried in snow from the multiple snow storms.
> 
> Things are ok  for now.  Tough month; dd's boyfriends father still in hospital from his covid  battle in january.  Going on 6 weeks now.  Dd is fine, thank God.  boyfriends father may not get discharged for a few more weeks, and then he's set to go to rehab.
> 
> One of my oldest friends lost her 26 year old son this week. Not covid, but other health issues. I'm beyond devastated.  She and I were pregnant at the same time, I babysat him, crocheted his first booties, and he was a few months younger than my- just turned - 27 year old dd. I can't make heads or tails of this and am struggling. My heart is absolutely broken for my friend.
> 
> Aside from all the craziness, I'm so glad our justice system finally prevailed yesterday and gave us a bright spot in all this despair. We had a good Valentine's day, with good food any company, and now settling down for tonight.  I'm back on my immunosuppressive meds, (had to stop for covid exposure) so hoping it works in the next few months.
> 
> No one can tell us why I didn't get it, after direct and very close exposure to TWO people (Dd and her boyfriend)  and while on serious immunosuppresive medication. My rheumatologist thinks I have an immunity from a prior corona virus strain, and that the deaths and cases were so widely overblown.  Now the CDC has moved  the goal post so our cases look like they dropped significantly, but in reality nothing has changed.  He said not to count on any possible immunity, which I'm not, but it is a puzzling by thing for me, as a high risk group, to not have gotten it.  Dd's boyfriends father had multiple health issues, including asthma, severe obesity, and prior cancer and treatment.  My doctors said thats the problem, not covid itself, and covid has a %99.something survival rate.  I swear, if you listen to or watch main stream media they make you think you're going to die if you get it.  My poor dd was in tears with her diagnosis, and she wound up having super mild systems.  Why do they make us so scared?
> 
> Hoping for things to calm down now and get some normalcy...still have not pulled the trigger and booked a trip though.  My doctor said after I get the vaccine I can look forward to a trip, and he said the whole "double masking" thing is a joke and not to worry about it.  So relieved about that.  Just taking things day by day.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.



mrose, sorry to hear of your friend`s son. It`s a truly dreadful thing to happen. But, glad to hear your daughter is doing well. Hope you are too.




Charade67 said:


> Quick late night check in. I made the mistake of taking a nap this afternoon so I will be up for awhile. Thankfully I don't have to get up early tomorrow.
> 
> Hope you have nice weather.
> 
> Oooh. Nice gifts. How do you like the camera on the new phone?
> 
> What kind of chocolate do you use? I've just been doing Hershey cocoa in mine.
> 
> How fun. Hope you have great weather.
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers for quick healing.
> 
> 
> Yuck. Not a fan either.
> 
> Yum! Looks really good.
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Agreed. Also nice to put a face to the name.
> 
> Brrr.. too cold for me. I'm complaining about our temps in the low 30s.
> 
> Prayers for recovery for him.
> 
> So sorry to hear this. Prayers for the family.
> 
> I guess I'll see if there is something I can watch on TV until I feel sleepy again.
> 
> Happy anniversary Keisha and hubby!



Hope you managed to get back to sleep.....I love a nap, but not when it affects night time sleep.....

Cadbury or galaxy hot chocolate for us.......



I think today our cold weather begins to dissipate and we get some more normal february temps for us.

Got a busy morning ahead, doing some deliveries for the housebound this morning with Tom and then a few calls to make. Apart from that, another day in lockdown with not many options outside. But, once it`s a bit warmer, at least we`ll get back down to the beach and up into the woods for walks again. 

Too early for breakfast yet, but anjoyed a cup of tea, think it`ll be toast and marmalade this morning....no idea what`s for dinner yet, will have a look and see what appeals. 




























Happy Monday.....have a lovely day ​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Carole I never knew dumplings were called dough balls in Scotland.  I love them though not had them for ages (want some now).  Mum would put them in soups and stews but also did a sweet version with warm syrup and custard - yum.

So sad to hear of friends and family members passing and unwell.  So difficult with not being able to offer physical support at this time.

Some very cold temperatures you are getting over there - happy to say ours have risen but that has brought us rain today.

Decision made not to go to National Trust today. Don’t want cold in L’s eye. They are happy to have a Wii challenge knockout planned with Mummy and I will do some baking with them.

Ordering some more fat quarters for my baby quilt as running out of certain colours.

Hope those with a working week are stress free and those at home have some things to keep occupied.


----------



## Lynne G

A nothing like a holiday Monday to have that relaxing feeling. Did get up early, as can not shake that routine.  Well it’s a get the trash out and get ready for the week day, a day late. Woot!

And so, that pesky ice is staying around. Chances of some icy rain to fall later this morning and best chances in the afternoon. Then an Ice Storm Warning from this evening until tomorrow morning. Saying the thicker the ice, the further North you go. I am hoping that means I don’t get as thick, and are more South then they are saying. McK, stay safe tonight and tomorrow morning, and hope ice gives no issues for you.

Yeah, cool temps all around. Guess I am not moving where DisneyLife is. That be a cold temp.

Heard in the news of that Texas highway car pile up. Yeah, weather and traffic on highways, not always a good thing. Sad to have heard so many deaths and people hurt.

Balmy 32F.  Overcast with some freezing rain coming soon. 

McK, that is so sad to hear of friend’s son death. Sending sympathy to his family and friends.  Never easy, but even more sad when a child.

Ah, a quite morning, as DH and I both are enjoying this holiday later start.  And one of those holidays that kids have class. So a relaxing day for half of us, but still deserves a yay! 

Julie, makes sense to have L not be outside much, so I am sure the National Trust will be just as pretty to walk in on a later date. Hope L is feeling better today, and fun to be had even as staying inside. Glad that both kids have a break this week, so L can stay home while healing.

Ah, an every day routine, relaxing one or not. Tea. Ah tastes so good. And my sister has a little table top herb garden. Went to say hello to her yesterday, and returned with some fresh cut mint, and some other freshly cut herbs. A little of that mint was in my tea cup. Like it, but mint will be removed before the next cup. Maybe a slice of lemon will replace it. Enjoy lemon flavoring more than mint. But was nice to receive some fresh cut herbs. Will use some with chicken for dinner tonight. At least I think that’s what dinner will be.

Yay, to those who it is a holiday,


Marvelous Monday homies.  Stay warm, safe, and yep, happy.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Carole I never knew dumplings were called dough balls in Scotland.  I love them though not had them for ages (want some now).  Mum would put them in soups and stews but also did a sweet version with warm syrup and custard - yum.
> 
> So sad to hear of friends and family members passing and unwell.  So difficult with not being able to offer physical support at this time.
> 
> Some very cold temperatures you are getting over there - happy to say ours have risen but that has brought us rain today.
> 
> Decision made not to go to National Trust today. Don’t want cold in L’s eye. They are happy to have a Wii challenge knockout planned with Mummy and I will do some baking with them.
> 
> Ordering some more fat quarters for my baby quilt as running out of certain colours.
> 
> Hope those with a working week are stress free and those at home have some things to keep occupied.



Yes, I didn`t know they were called anything different till we visited family in England....wondered what the heck a dumpling was! Yes, we had sweet ones too in the winter, and loveld when mum made Yorkshire pudding as a dessert with cream and Lyle`s golden syrup.......haven`t had that for many years! There`s a good reason I`ll never be skinny. 

Warmer here too, but we have a gorgeous day on the Coast.......





Lynne G said:


> View attachment 556550
> 
> A nothing like a holiday Monday to have that relaxing feeling. Did get up early, as can not shake that routine.  Well it’s a get the trash out and get ready for the week day, a day late. Woot!
> 
> And so, that pesky ice is staying around. Chances of some icy rain to fall later this morning and best chances in the afternoon. Then an Ice Storm Warning from this evening until tomorrow morning. Saying the thicker the ice, the further North you go. I am hoping that means I don’t get as thick, and are more South then they are saying. McK, stay safe tonight and tomorrow morning, and hope ice gives no issues for you.
> 
> Yeah, cool temps all around. Guess I am not moving where DisneyLife is. That be a cold temp.
> 
> Heard in the news of that Texas highway car pile up. Yeah, weather and traffic on highways, not always a good thing. Sad to have heard so many deaths and people hurt.
> 
> Balmy 32F.  Overcast with some freezing rain coming soon.
> 
> McK, that is so sad to hear of friend’s son death. Sending sympathy to his family and friends.  Never easy, but even more sad when a child.
> 
> Ah, a quite morning, as DH and I both are enjoying this holiday later start.  And one of those holidays that kids have class. So a relaxing day for half of us, but still deserves a yay!
> 
> Julie, makes sense to have L not be outside much, so I am sure the National Trust will be just as pretty to walk in on a later date. Hope L is feeling better today, and fun to be had even as staying inside. Glad that both kids have a break this week, so L can stay home while healing.
> 
> Ah, an every day routine, relaxing one or not. Tea. Ah tastes so good. And my sister has a little table top herb garden. Went to say hello to her yesterday, and returned with some fresh cut mint, and some other freshly cut herbs. A little of that mint was in my tea cup. Like it, but mint will be removed before the next cup. Maybe a slice of lemon will replace it. Enjoy lemon flavoring more than mint. But was nice to receive some fresh cut herbs. Will use some with chicken for dinner tonight. At least I think that’s what dinner will be.
> 
> Yay, to those who it is a holiday,
> View attachment 556549
> 
> Marvelous Monday homies.  Stay warm, safe, and yep, happy.



We saw that crash on the news here too Lynne. Dreadful. 

I love lemon in tea, and in anything really, but mint is one thing I cannot abide, along with cilantro......it`s nice you can still go see family over there and handy she lives so close to you you can visit.

We are trying a herb garden this year. I have chives, rosemary, lemon thyme, parsley and dill along with a chilli plant.......the chilli plant is indoor though. I can kill weeds, so will get our gardener to keep an eye on them too. He really does have green fingers!

Yep, I`d love to sleep late one day, but I never can manage that. Hope you have a good day off. 





We have a gorgeous day here and almost tropical temps in the low 50`s now, seems the nasty cold weather has gone, hopefully that`s the worst of the winter over for us. 

Did go out and do some deliveries this morning to housebound people, and cleaned three bathrooms, floors too......now time for some lunch.......

Diced chicken and mango salad, and sausages and mashed potato for dinner tonight.

This afternoon is a catch up with friends I think. And one brother I need to catch up with. Time for lunch though........


----------



## Realfoodfans

Thank you all L is improving.  Still very sore but able to open the eye fully.  New story book arrived for her this morning so that was good timing.

My mum was a Yorkshire lass Carole and we had sweet Yorkshire pudding too - my favourite was with apples baked in.

So pleased to have my food processor back and in use.  When we moved here it went into storage and I’ve kept hesitating about getting it but after grating my knuckles yet again we decided to go and find it!  J had great fun feeding 2lbs of Cheddar in it for me.

Cheese and ham toasties enjoyed for lunch.


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning post. I didn't have to get up early today, so naturally I woke up at 6:00 and couldn't get back to sleep. 

Most of out ice and snow are gone now. I think we are supposed to get a little warmer temps this week. 

No holiday for me today. My boss doesn't take President's Day off. I have to go to work this morning, but first the dentist. I was supposed to have this appointment back in December, but they changed it without consulting me first.


----------



## J'aime Paris

mckennarose said:


> Hi friends,
> Check in time from frigid Ne pa.Yes we are still buried in snow from the multiple snow storms.
> 
> Things are ok  for now.  Tough month; dd's boyfriends father still in hospital from his covid  battle in january.  Going on 6 weeks now.  Dd is fine, thank God.  boyfriends father may not get discharged for a few more weeks, and then he's set to go to rehab.
> 
> One of my oldest friends lost her 26 year old son this week. Not covid, but other health issues. I'm beyond devastated.  She and I were pregnant at the same time, I babysat him, crocheted his first booties, and he was a few months younger than my- just turned - 27 year old dd. I can't make heads or tails of this and am struggling. My heart is absolutely broken for my friend.
> 
> Aside from all the craziness, I'm so glad our justice system finally prevailed yesterday and gave us a bright spot in all this despair. We had a good Valentine's day, with good food any company, and now settling down for tonight.  I'm back on my immunosuppressive meds, (had to stop for covid exposure) so hoping it works in the next few months.
> 
> No one can tell us why I didn't get it, after direct and very close exposure to TWO people (Dd and her boyfriend)  and while on serious immunosuppresive medication. My rheumatologist thinks I have an immunity from a prior corona virus strain, and that the deaths and cases were so widely overblown.  Now the CDC has moved  the goal post so our cases look like they dropped significantly, but in reality nothing has changed.  He said not to count on any possible immunity, which I'm not, but it is a puzzling by thing for me, as a high risk group, to not have gotten it.  Dd's boyfriends father had multiple health issues, including asthma, severe obesity, and prior cancer and treatment.  My doctors said thats the problem, not covid itself, and covid has a %99.something survival rate.  I swear, if you listen to or watch main stream media they make you think you're going to die if you get it.  My poor dd was in tears with her diagnosis, and she wound up having super mild systems.  Why do they make us so scared?
> 
> Hoping for things to calm down now and get some normalcy...still have not pulled the trigger and booked a trip though.  My doctor said after I get the vaccine I can look forward to a trip, and he said the whole "double masking" thing is a joke and not to worry about it.  So relieved about that.  Just taking things day by day.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.


I'm very sorry for you and your dear friend.  I was also pregnant with a couple of my friends, many years ago.  I'd also be shattered if that happened.



Realfoodfans said:


> Carole I never knew dumplings were called dough balls in Scotland.  I love them though not had them for ages (want some now).  Mum would put them in soups and stews but also did a sweet version with warm syrup and custard - yum.
> 
> So sad to hear of friends and family members passing and unwell.  So difficult with not being able to offer physical support at this time.
> 
> Some very cold temperatures you are getting over there - happy to say ours have risen but that has brought us rain today.
> 
> Decision made not to go to National Trust today. Don’t want cold in L’s eye. They are happy to have a Wii challenge knockout planned with Mummy and I will do some baking with them.
> 
> Ordering some more fat quarters for my baby quilt as running out of certain colours.
> 
> Hope those with a working week are stress free and those at home have some things to keep occupied.


Sorry you'll miss your outing...hopefully it can be rescheduled when L is up to it!



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 556550
> 
> A nothing like a holiday Monday to have that relaxing feeling. Did get up early, as can not shake that routine.  Well it’s a get the trash out and get ready for the week day, a day late. Woot!
> 
> And so, that pesky ice is staying around. Chances of some icy rain to fall later this morning and best chances in the afternoon. Then an Ice Storm Warning from this evening until tomorrow morning. Saying the thicker the ice, the further North you go. I am hoping that means I don’t get as thick, and are more South then they are saying. McK, stay safe tonight and tomorrow morning, and hope ice gives no issues for you.
> 
> Yeah, cool temps all around. Guess I am not moving where DisneyLife is. That be a cold temp.
> 
> Heard in the news of that Texas highway car pile up. Yeah, weather and traffic on highways, not always a good thing. Sad to have heard so many deaths and people hurt.
> 
> Balmy 32F.  Overcast with some freezing rain coming soon.
> 
> McK, that is so sad to hear of friend’s son death. Sending sympathy to his family and friends.  Never easy, but even more sad when a child.
> 
> Ah, a quite morning, as DH and I both are enjoying this holiday later start.  And one of those holidays that kids have class. So a relaxing day for half of us, but still deserves a yay!
> 
> Julie, makes sense to have L not be outside much, so I am sure the National Trust will be just as pretty to walk in on a later date. Hope L is feeling better today, and fun to be had even as staying inside. Glad that both kids have a break this week, so L can stay home while healing.
> 
> Ah, an every day routine, relaxing one or not. Tea. Ah tastes so good. And my sister has a little table top herb garden. Went to say hello to her yesterday, and returned with some fresh cut mint, and some other freshly cut herbs. A little of that mint was in my tea cup. Like it, but mint will be removed before the next cup. Maybe a slice of lemon will replace it. Enjoy lemon flavoring more than mint. But was nice to receive some fresh cut herbs. Will use some with chicken for dinner tonight. At least I think that’s what dinner will be.
> 
> Yay, to those who it is a holiday,
> View attachment 556549
> 
> Marvelous Monday homies.  Stay warm, safe, and yep, happy.


Ice storms are the worst!  Stay safe!
We are at -7F, -25F with the windchill currently.  Forecast predicts 32F by Sunday...I'll believe it when I see it, lol!



schumigirl said:


> Yes, I didn`t know they were called anything different till we visited family in England....wondered what the heck a dumpling was! Yes, we had sweet ones too in the winter, and loveld when mum made Yorkshire pudding as a dessert with cream and Lyle`s golden syrup.......haven`t had that for many years! There`s a good reason I`ll never be skinny.
> 
> Warmer here too, but we have a gorgeous day on the Coast.......
> 
> We saw that crash on the news here too Lynne. Dreadful.
> 
> I love lemon in tea, and in anything really, but mint is one thing I cannot abide, along with cilantro......it`s nice you can still go see family over there and handy she lives so close to you you can visit.
> 
> We are trying a herb garden this year. I have chives, rosemary, lemon thyme, parsley and dill along with a chilli plant.......the chilli plant is indoor though. I can kill weeds, so will get our gardener to keep an eye on them too. He really does have green fingers!
> 
> Yep, I`d love to sleep late one day, but I never can manage that. Hope you have a good day off.
> 
> 
> We have a gorgeous day here and almost tropical temps in the low 50`s now, seems the nasty cold weather has gone, hopefully that`s the worst of the winter over for us.
> 
> Did go out and do some deliveries this morning to housebound people, and cleaned three bathrooms, floors too......now time for some lunch.......
> 
> Diced chicken and mango salad, and sausages and mashed potato for dinner tonight.
> 
> This afternoon is a catch up with friends I think. And one brother I need to catch up with. Time for lunch though........


If it was low 50s here, people would be outside in shorts!!  We could sure use some melting of our snow, but it's not happening at our current temps.

Your supper sounds delish!  Your meals always give me great ideas....hope you don't mind if I steal them from time to time


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I'm very sorry for you and your dear friend.  I was also pregnant with a couple of my friends, many years ago.  I'd also be shattered if that happened.
> 
> 
> Sorry you'll miss your outing...hopefully it can be rescheduled when L is up to it!
> 
> 
> Ice storms are the worst!  Stay safe!
> We are at -7F, -25F with the windchill currently.  Forecast predicts 32F by Sunday...I'll believe it when I see it, lol!
> 
> 
> If it was low 50s here, people would be outside in shorts!!  We could sure use some melting of our snow, but it's not happening at our current temps.
> 
> Your supper sounds delish!  Your meals always give me great ideas....hope you don't mind if I steal them from time to time




lol.......we know a guy who works in the South China Sea on a submarine....doesn`t matter what the weather is in England......he has shorts on when he comes home.....even on Christmas Day......never feels the cold. Hope you warm up soon......it`s like a different world here today, I even see a blue sky and the sea is almost blue too......

You can steal any idea you like......although sausages from our butcher might not be the most exciting meal you`ll ever cook!


----------



## keishashadow

A few more inches of snow today & a half inch of ice promised later.

_Hello winter my old friend, don’t want to talk to you again _

pancakes requested by GDthis AM.  Already a turkey sandwich down the hatch, i am always amazed about the volume of food she inhales.  Athlete’s metabolism I assume.  Hot sausage with hamburger as alternative menu item later.  

Wishing a very good day to all the red-headed step-children here, whether your heart happens to bleed red or blue (UK friends translation - substitue conservative or Labour)

The SANs thread is inclusive & welcoming into the tribe. Originally designed by our fearless leader as a refuge for the pre HP/then very distinct minority on the DIS. A place where we didn’t have to daily hear the then, enivitable “that would never happen at disney refrain” 

Something about nothing indeed, yet it quickly morphed into a bit of support system for many.  People from different backgrounds, beliefs and persuasions, all united in their love of Universal.  There’d be the occasional squabble amongst the kids here.  Thankfully, it never mirror’d the divisiveness that we now experience in our daily lives.

Starting out as friends in the box here, many RL friendships formed and flourished.  This is a very good place, indeed, where we can vent over life’s little speed bumps, applaud accomplishments, give positive encouragement & be just a little aspirational if the mood strikes.

Strikes me that it’s time to pump the breaks just a bit.  especially, in these challenging times it’s even more important for this safe zone to stay true to it’s roots & remain a decidedly non political place to play on the DIS.  Would really hate to see that direction change & see things negatively accelerate here. Sure as the sun will rise tomorrow, the dust isn’t going settle as long as the things inevitably filter down through the various courts.  



mckennarose said:


> can't make heads or tails of this and am struggling. My heart is absolutely broken for my friend.


That is unbelievably devastating to read. How does a parent Manage to come back from that?  Hard to imagine any nightmare that trumps the shared ones we are all wading through now


----------



## macraven

I’m catching up on reading as have been under the weather today 
Usually no warnings are given when there are posts with infractions 

No political posting or talk in code about it
Infraction points will be issued

Play nice


----------



## keishashadow

Be well
Mac


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 556614A few more inches of snow today & a half inch of ice promised later.
> 
> _Hello winter my old friend, don’t want to talk to you again _
> 
> pancakes requested by GDthis AM.  Already a turkey sandwich down the hatch, i am always amazed about the volume of food she inhales.  Athlete’s metabolism I assume.  Hot sausage with hamburger as alternative menu item later.
> 
> Wishing a very good day to all the red-headed step-children here, whether your heart happens to bleed red or blue (UK friends translation - substitue conservative or Labour)
> 
> The SANs thread is inclusive & welcoming into the tribe. Originally designed by our fearless leader as a refuge for the pre HP/then very distinct minority on the DIS. A place where we didn’t have to daily hear the then, enivitable “that would never happen at disney refrain”
> 
> Something about nothing indeed, yet it quickly morphed into a bit of support system for many.  People from different backgrounds, beliefs and persuasions, all united in their love of Universal.  There’d be the occasional squabble amongst the kids here.  Thankfully, it never mirror’d the divisiveness that we now experience in our daily lives.
> 
> Starting out as friends in the box here, many RL friendships formed and flourished.  This is a very good place, indeed, where we can vent over life’s little speed bumps, applaud accomplishments, give positive encouragement & be just a little aspirational if the mood strikes.
> 
> Strikes me that it’s time to pump the breaks just a bit.  especially, in these challenging times it’s even more important for this safe zone to stay true to it’s roots & remain a decidedly non political place to play on the DIS.  Would really hate to see that direction change & see things negatively accelerate here. Sure as the sun will rise tomorrow, the dust isn’t going settle as long as the things inevitably filter down through the various courts.
> 
> 
> That is unbelievably devastating to read. How does a parent Manage to come back from that?  Hard to imagine any nightmare that trumps the shared ones we are all wading through now





Absolutely perfectly said Janet.........I`ve only been on this thread since 2007 and it`s a lovely thread......usually. 

Loving the snow pictures!! Well, not so much if I was there......but looks impressive.

Turkey sandwiches are always tempting........






macraven said:


> I’m catching up on reading as have been under the weather today
> Usually no warnings are given when there are posts with infractions
> 
> No political posting or talk in code about it
> Infraction points will be issued
> 
> Play nice



To echo Janet......hope you`re doing better tonight........


----------



## Realfoodfans

Mac really hope you’re feeling better tonight.  

Keisha that’s real snow.  We’ve not had that much snow for a few years now.

Sending further prayers and hugs to Mckennarose and hoping her friend is getting support for her loss

Poor Kev had to get an emergency dental appointment today after struggling on for a few days post his appointment last week and has got an infection so antibiotics and got to return in 10 days for dreaded root canal work.

Got a little sewing done tonight.  Certainly the weeks are passing at the usual pace so I need to carry on with it.

Looking forward to pancakes tomorrow!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, my snow buddy, Keisha.  We still have inches of snow around to be adding to that after some ice tonight and tomorrow.  Tease of a sunny Wednesday, then snowy Thursday.  Yeah, done with winter too. 

Ooh pancakes, yum. Eggs and bacon were our breakfast. Dinner was wanted early, so steamed carrots, mashed taters, mac and cheese, and chicken your way. Little one wanted tenders, older one and I had some syrup and bbq sauce on it. Yum. Then apple crumble for dessert.

Ah, feeling like a Sunday night, and oh so dark out. While just putting the trash out, the air feels like rain coming. Yeah, and turning to ice, as just above freezing. Wet Tuesday for us. Glad it will be a short week.

Hope you are feeling better Mac.  Take care.

Enjoy a nice Monday evening.


----------



## Charade67

I think I missed something. That's okay though. I don't like talking politics. Years ago dh used to be part of a few political discussion boards. I joined non political groups. He couldn't understand how I was able to make friends on my boards and he wasn't. 

Today has been a cold, wet, gloomy day. I just want to crawl under the covers and go to sleep. We are supposed to get some nicer weather for a couple of days and then more ice on Thursday.

My sympathies to Kev. Hope the antibiotics work quickly. I've never had a root canal but it sounds horrible. My dh is in need of several crowns. 

Dh has some extra work he needs to do today, so I am going to meet him for dinner somewhere close to the university. I really don't want to go outside again.


----------



## Monykalyn

Snowing all day today and last night. Currently 0 F, with windchill -19. Even dog doesn't want to go out long. And now threats of rolling blackouts as power grid is feeling strain with severe prolonged cold. City asked everyone to try to decrease usage, asked business if possible to cut back where they can etc. Thankfully only 2 areas had to go dark for an hour before grid able to handle it. Live press conference with head of Utilities did a really excellent job explaining what was going on, thanking his staff for their work, and the businesses who were able to cut back and help out along with residents who did as well. We are all bundled in sweats and sweaters and blankets. SChool already cancelled for tomorrow. 
Tried to give chickens a bit more room with barricades into room and tarp/old sheet to protect floor - but noooooo! little stinkers constantly plotted ways to escape and screeched loudly when returned to pen. So back into shed with door shut. I'm working in spare bedroom and get a pic from DH about an "escapee" who had managed to get past son all way upstairs. At least it's easier to collect eggs?


J'aime Paris said:


> Well, that turned into an all morning and afternoon snow with closer to 5 or 6 inches....


 Oh goodness!! Sounds like what is happening here!


keishashadow said:


> Woot! You have your 2nd shot in (check), planning on social distancing (check), great deals (check), you are in good health (check)...enjoy.


 Yep! Even better-2 bedroom suite with full kitchen so we can get takeout and go! While I am sure we will go out to restaurant to eat some-am scoping out the open air ones with beach views-figured at least ventilation will be good right LOL? Heck as fast as vaccines are starting roll out DH may have his first shot by then.  IF things for some reason get tons worse-well everything is refundable and CFAR trip insurance purchased. 


keishashadow said:


> What part of island


 We have a condo a block off Waikiki beach next to Diamondhead.


Realfoodfans said:


> We have always had trips with them and lots of fun.


 What a great picture!!!


mckennarose said:


> Dd is fine, thank God. boyfriends father may not get discharged for a few more weeks, and then he's set to go to rehab.


 Glad things are improving all around. Rehab is a great idea-long covid takes it's toll and rehab will definitely help him get his strength back!!


mckennarose said:


> My heart is absolutely broken for my friend.


 I'm so sorry I really cannot imagine.


mckennarose said:


> My poor dd was in tears with her diagnosis, and she wound up having super mild systems. Why do they make us so scared?


 In the beginning we really didn't know. we do now. And things are looking up. That is the part I'm choosing to focus on too   Although I do wish the actual risk was better conveyed-it terrified many of my residents when they got a positive PCR test-they had no symptoms but anxiety was sky high. STaff did what they could but to help. 
And there are definitely people with some built in immunity with previous other coronaviruses. I think that is why so many of my >85 residents are surviving covid and many of the 60-65 range didn't.  Course if you live to 85+ I found many of them are feisty/funny etc-and most aren't anxious about much anymore.  They have seen a LOT in their lifetimes.


macraven said:


> We need to have a homie pool party to celebrate that event!


 I'm in!! I'll bring the eggs for breakfast for the next am-because of course we have pent up party demand and will go all night (OK cracked myself up with that-who am I kidding? I'll still be asleep by 10pm  )


Lynne G said:


> Then an Ice Storm Warning from this evening until tomorrow morning


 oh wow-hope you guys miss the ice!! As sick as I am of the snow ice is worse and almost guarentee power outages


schumigirl said:


> Diced chicken and mango salad, and sausages and mashed potato for dinner tonight.


Oh now that sounds interesting-and I have a mango that I forgot about in the crisper...


Realfoodfans said:


> J had great fun feeding 2lbs of Cheddar in it for me.


 Well because it is fun!! If I haul my FP out to shred cheese I will tend to shred ALL the cheese blocks-just so satisfying lol.


Charade67 said:


> so naturally I woke up at 6:00 and couldn't get back to sleep.


 Me too-I started working though, as clearly I wasn't going anywhere.


Realfoodfans said:


> has got an infection so antibiotics and got to return in 10 days for dreaded root canal work.


 hope he feels better soon!!

Thinking it is time for some tea...or hot chocolate...or spiked hot chocolate? While I contemplate what to make for dinner...


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh my vote is always tea, MonyK.  But spiked hot chocolate sounds good too.  Yeah, driving on snow I can do, ice, um, no like.  I am very much hoping the temps go higher to melt any ice we are going to have.  Just went out to get a bag I forgot in my car.  Was raining and 34F out.  No need for us to go out.  Tomorrow too, if icy out.  Hope your girls are enjoying their coop, and warm enough with your cool temps.  

And Julie, hope Kev is feeling better and gets rid of infection with the medication.

Ah, guess both kids are done their homework.  Have to say, turn that sound down. But I like a full house.


----------



## schumigirl

realfood....ouch for Kev......root canals are horrible. Hope your granddaughters eye is better tonight....

Charade.....hope you have a lovely dinner out somewhere......even if it means having to go outside.......

Monyk......weather sounds dreadful for you too.....hope you don`t get any power cuts where you are, that is never fun at all. Hope you don`t have to go out anywhere anytime soon.........

mac.....yes, pool party.....I vote Janet`s house as she has the real pool!!! Can we wait till it`s warmer though.........

Lynne.......wondered where you were today.......yes, tea is always nice and glad you don`t have to go out anywhere either. 




Almost bedtime here for us........ended up watching a documentary tonight about WW1.....one does get drawn into these things. 

Late one for us, we`re usually in bed by now!


----------



## keishashadow

Never thot of power blackouts due time cold weather as most have has heat here. We worry re the heavy ice accumulating on power lines = bye bye heat & lights.  Ugh. It’s been some time Since that happens here. Hard to believe how fast a house can cool off


Monykalyn said:


> While I am sure we will go out to restaurant to eat some-am scoping out the open air ones with beach views-figured at least ventilation will be good right LOL? Heck as fast as vaccines are starting roll out DH may have his first shot by then. IF things for some reason get tons worse-well everything is refundable and CFAR trip insurance purchased.


Heck most of the resorts there & Hawaii have lobbies that are open to elements


Monykalyn said:


> We have a condo a block off Waikiki beach next to Diamondhead.


Nice area, we were at aulani, first. Then moved to other end of Waikiki beach from diamond head, embassy suites across street from beach. Best free breakfast anywhere & complimentary happy hour, appetizers.  Nice view & far more room than a Disney studio lol but it’s so crowded down at that end of beach. Not sure if we will return there or not


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> The SANs thread is inclusive & welcoming into the tribe. Originally designed by our fearless leader as a refuge for the pre HP/then very distinct minority on the DIS. A place where we didn’t have to daily hear the then, enivitable “that would never happen at disney refrain”
> 
> Something about nothing indeed, yet it quickly morphed into a bit of support system for many.  People from different backgrounds, beliefs and persuasions, all united in their love of Universal.  There’d be the occasional squabble amongst the kids here.  Thankfully, it never mirror’d the divisiveness that we now experience in our daily lives.
> 
> Starting out as friends in the box here, many RL friendships formed and flourished.  This is a very good place, indeed, where we can vent over life’s little speed bumps, applaud accomplishments, give positive encouragement & be just a little aspirational if the mood strikes.


I'm not new to the Disboards, but new to this thread.  Thank you for being so welcoming!!



macraven said:


> I’m catching up on reading as have been under the weather today


Feel better soon Mac!



Realfoodfans said:


> Poor Kev had to get an emergency dental appointment today after struggling on for a few days post his appointment last week and has got an infection so antibiotics and got to return in 10 days for dreaded root canal work.


Hopefully the antibiotics will take care of it...here's to feeling better soon!
Side note...My DD will begin dental school in August  




keishashadow said:


> Nice area, we were at aulani, first. Then moved to other end of Waikiki beach from diamond head, embassy suites across street from beach. Best free breakfast anywhere & complimentary happy hour, appetizers.  Nice view & far more room than a Disney studio lol but it’s so crowded down at that end of beach. Not sure if we will return there or not


We were supposed to go to Hawaii with 2 other couples this upcoming June.  Pushing it to 2022.  We want to be able to experience everything without restrictions.  Crossing my fingers that will be the case in 2022!


Quiet night here.  Fire is on, little pup on my lap and a cup of hot apple cider next to me.  Very snuggly indeed!
I will be donating blood on Wednesday this week.  I get frequent calls to donate, and help out semi often.  They do antibody testing on the blood donated.  I haven't shown any antibodies yet, and don't anticipate I will this time either.  Unless I had an asymptomatic case, which I wasn't aware of....


----------



## Monykalyn

J'aime Paris said:


> Pushing it to 2022. We want to be able to experience everything without restrictions. Crossing my fingers that will be the case in 2022


Yes us too!! Since it is our first time crowds won't bother me. Do wonder how long it will take to get back to usual with travel numbers. Plan on exploring all of Oahu!

Husband just mentioned something about Celebrity cruises....may have to strike while iron is hot-although at this point will be end of 2022 or 2023 before that budget can handle it lol!


----------



## Robo56

Good Monday evening Sans family 



Monykalyn said:


> going to Cancun for my birthday next month, son's spring break.



Congratulations on the up coming trip. It’s so nice to have a getaway to look forward  to for sure.




Realfoodfans said:


> L’s eye no better and painful - too painful to open. Em rang for advice on the phone and told come straight away for appointment so Kev dropped them off and collected. Had local anaesthetic and exam found scratch on retina. Drops and pain relief. Home now and very sleepy but was very brave - told them she couldn’t stop long as we are having pizza delivery for tea!



Sending lots of prayers and good thoughts to L that her eye heals quickly. 




J'aime Paris said:


> So I decided to make DH a blueberry fluffy pie. I rarely make desserts, so this was a real treat for him. And doubles as a Valentine's gift too!



Beautiful looking pie.




Keishashadow said:


> Been dragging around since middle of night Friday. Salmon smelled & tasted good, just looked odd...dum, dum, duuuuuuuumb. Guts still in uproar, will be some time before I eat much of anything lol.



Hope your feeling better soon. 




keishashadow said:


> Please share link here. Debated on whether to skip SW festival & do U. The booths are a bit adventurous for our palates, crawfish everywhere eeeeeeee.



Not sure how to do the link, but my trip report is here on the Universal trip reports. There are lots of options other then crawfish....I think you would find something to enjoy. I bought the AP tasting lanyard this year. I’am glad I did. It forced me out of my comfort zone with trying new foods and it was well worth it. 




keishashadow said:


> I’ve never seen such a lovely cake in a grocery store, let alone publx



It was as tasty as it looked. It was very light.



keishashadow said:


> Wow, that’s lovely. How do u like the 12 so far? Don’t know a soul who has it.



I really like it. Still learning some of the nuances. I like that it has a much better camera.




Realfoodfans said:


> Keisha yes we are very lucky with my son and DIL. We have always had trips with them and lots of fun. Nights out too in the city - they encourage us to do things we wouldn’t on our own!



Lovely picture of the family. 




mckennarose said:


> One of my oldest friends lost her 26 year old son this week. Not covid, but other health issues. I'm beyond devastated. She and I were pregnant at the same time, I babysat him, crocheted his first booties, and he was a few months younger than my- just turned - 27 year old dd. I can't make heads or tails of this and am struggling. My heart is absolutely broken for my friend.



So very sorry to heard your friends loss.....prayers for all.




Mac raven said:


> I’m catching up on reading as have been under the weather today



Hope you feel better soon Mac.



Realfoodfans said:


> Poor Kev had to get an emergency dental appointment today after struggling on for a few days post his appointment last week and has got an infection so antibiotics and got to return in 10 days for dreaded root canal work.



Hope the antibiotics kick in soon and he gets some relief.


Nephew left to go home today. Sent him off with a cooler full of food to enjoy. He is such a sweet fellow. He’s a bachelor so he enjoys some home cooking. 

I did go to the beach today for a little while. Had a few rain drops pass over, but cleared off. 

Picked up some Popeyes chicken for dinner and have been in a carbohydrate induced stupor since dinner......LOL......belly full and eyes droopy. 

Granddaughter sent me a video of her dogs frolicking in the snow. They were having a blast. 

Neighbor across the street just texted me a rocket ship is going off at 10:49 tonight. Will go out and see If i can see anything in backyard.

Hope everyone is staying warm. Sending lots of Florida sunshine your way.

Prayers for all who are sick and hugs  for all who need them.

Have a good restful night all.

Nightlight


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I have an update on my mom. She saw a surgeon today. He wants her to have a colonoscopy. He wants her to have it cleared with her cardiologist first though. She said the surgeon's office would contact the cardiologist to set up the appointment. Hopefully it will be soon. 



Monykalyn said:


> And now threats of rolling blackouts as power grid is feeling strain with severe prolonged cold.


Hoping you don't lose power. There are still a lot of people around here  without power from our recent storm.



Monykalyn said:


> Thinking it is time for some tea...or hot chocolate...or spiked hot chocolate?


 I vote for hot chocolate. Always good during cold, nasty weather. 



schumigirl said:


> Charade.....hope you have a lovely dinner out somewhere......even if it means having to go outside.......


No...too cold to eat outside. We ended up at Cracker Barrel where I got grilled chicken tenders, green beans, and turnip greens. Food just isn't fun when you are trying to reduce carbs. 



J'aime Paris said:


> I will be donating blood on Wednesday this week. I get frequent calls to donate, and help out semi often.


 That is so generous of you. I  donated once and it did not go well at all. I have horrible veins. 



Robo56 said:


> I like that it has a much better camera.


I'm so tempted to upgrade but think I will wait for the 13 or 14. DH thinks Apple will skip 13 and go straight to 14. 

Nothing on TV tonight, so I've been watching Phineas and Ferb. I should probably try to go to sleep now.


----------



## macraven

Robo I have been enjoying your Mardi Grau trip report.
I look forward to reading more about your time there
I did that event 4 years ago and quite enjoyed it.

Prayers for your mother charade.
Hope she has no apprehension about the tests.

Monyk, you will very much enjoy Oahu.
Mr Mac and I enjoyed our stay there.

J’aime, that is the best gift to give others, donating blood to help people.
It’s the breath of life.

Mrose, sending you hugs for your heart ache over your dear friends son passing.  It’s very hard to accept a fiends pain and your pain on the young man

Julie, hope Kevin feels better real soon!

Keisha, hope no lines snapping or loss of power tonight
or the next few days.
Get out the flashlights just in case!
No lights or heat would be a nightmare for you and Dave

I don’t mean to skip any of the homies but using the phone to read and post to all is a task I have not mastered
when trying to read back each page.

Time to tuck everyone to bed and tell you to to have sweet dreams tonight.

Hope you all wake up with an appetite as Schumi is fixing us bacon breakfast in the morning.

Don’t over sleep as last homie for breakfast will be on kitchen duty for clean up....


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Nice area, we were at aulani, first. Then moved to other end of Waikiki beach from diamond head, embassy suites across street from beach. Best free breakfast anywhere & complimentary happy hour, appetizers.  Nice view & far more room than a Disney studio lol but it’s so crowded down at that end of beach. Not sure if we will return there or not




If we ever make it to Hawaii, you are definitely my go to person for the best places........one day......





J'aime Paris said:


> I'm not new to the Disboards, but new to this thread.  Thank you for being so welcoming!!
> 
> 
> Feel better soon Mac!
> 
> 
> Hopefully the antibiotics will take care of it...here's to feeling better soon!
> Side note...My DD will begin dental school in August
> 
> 
> 
> We were supposed to go to Hawaii with 2 other couples this upcoming June.  Pushing it to 2022.  We want to be able to experience everything without restrictions.  Crossing my fingers that will be the case in 2022!
> 
> 
> Quiet night here.  Fire is on, little pup on my lap and a cup of hot apple cider next to me.  Very snuggly indeed!
> I will be donating blood on Wednesday this week.  I get frequent calls to donate, and help out semi often.  They do antibody testing on the blood donated.  I haven't shown any antibodies yet, and don't anticipate I will this time either.  Unless I had an asymptomatic case, which I wasn't aware of....




I haven`t donated blood in over a year now. I was due to go last year when I developed the cough, then lost all taste and smell......so never got back after that. I must find out when I can go next. Thanks for the reminder Lori......

And it`s lovely having you on this thread......






Robo56 said:


> Good Monday evening Sans family
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the up coming trip. It’s so nice to have a getaway to look forward  to for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending lots of prayers and good thoughts to L that her eye heals quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful looking pie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your feeling better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how to do the link, but my trip report is here on the Universal trip reports. There are lots of options other then crawfish....I think you would find something to enjoy. I bought the AP tasting lanyard this year. I’am glad I did. It forced me out of my comfort zone with trying new foods and it was well worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was as tasty as it looked. It was very light.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like it. Still learning some of the nuances. I like that it has a much better camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely picture of the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So very sorry to heard your friends loss.....prayers for all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the antibiotics kick in soon and he gets some relief.
> 
> 
> Nephew left to go home today. Sent him off with a cooler full of food to enjoy. He is such a sweet fellow. He’s a bachelor so he enjoys some home cooking.
> 
> I did go to the beach today for a little while. Had a few rain drops pass over, but cleared off.
> 
> Picked up some Popeyes chicken for dinner and have been in a carbohydrate induced stupor since dinner......LOL......belly full and eyes droopy.
> 
> Granddaughter sent me a video of her dogs frolicking in the snow. They were having a blast.
> 
> Neighbor across the street just texted me a rocket ship is going off at 10:49 tonight. Will go out and see If i can see anything in backyard.
> 
> Hope everyone is staying warm. Sending lots of Florida sunshine your way.
> 
> Prayers for all who are sick and hugs  for all who need them.
> 
> Have a good restful night all.
> 
> Nightlight
> View attachment 556724




Glad you had such a lovely visit with your nephew. I`ve never tried Popeye`s chicken.....I`m guessing by reviews you either love it or hate it.....lol.......and a walk on the beach is always lovely......





Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. I have an update on my mom. She saw a surgeon today. He wants her to have a colonoscopy. He wants her to have it cleared with her cardiologist first though. She said the surgeon's office would contact the cardiologist to set up the appointment. Hopefully it will be soon.
> 
> Hoping you don't lose power. There are still a lot of people around here  without power from our recent storm.
> 
> I vote for hot chocolate. Always good during cold, nasty weather.
> 
> No...too cold to eat outside. We ended up at Cracker Barrel where I got grilled chicken tenders, green beans, and turnip greens. Food just isn't fun when you are trying to reduce carbs.
> 
> That is so generous of you. I  donated once and it did not go well at all. I have horrible veins.
> 
> 
> I'm so tempted to upgrade but think I will wait for the 13 or 14. DH thinks Apple will skip 13 and go straight to 14.
> 
> Nothing on TV tonight, so I've been watching Phineas and Ferb. I should probably try to go to sleep now.



I hope your mum can get that arranged as soon as possible and they get a better idea of what`s going on inside. Continued good wishes for her. 

Oh no, I meant you`d have to leave the house, not sit outside......no, doesn`t sound the nicest of meals.......you did well though choosing the healthy option, Cracker Barrel has some lovely dishes on offer there. 






macraven said:


> Robo I have been enjoying your Mardi Grau trip report.
> I look forward to reading more about your time there
> I did that event 4 years ago and quite enjoyed it.
> 
> Prayers for your mother charade.
> Hope she has no apprehension about the tests.
> 
> Monyk, you will very much enjoy Oahu.
> Mr Mac and I enjoyed our stay there.
> 
> J’aime, that is the best gift to give others, donating blood to help people.
> It’s the breath of life.
> 
> Mrose, sending you hugs for your heart ache over your dear friends son passing.  It’s very hard to accept a fiends pain and your pain on the young man
> 
> Julie, hope Kevin feels better real soon!
> 
> Keisha, hope no lines snapping or loss of power tonight
> or the next few days.
> Get out the flashlights just in case!
> No lights or heat would be a nightmare for you and Dave
> 
> I don’t mean to skip any of the homies but using the phone to read and post to all is a task I have not mastered
> when trying to read back each page.
> 
> Time to tuck everyone to bed and tell you to to have sweet dreams tonight.
> 
> Hope you all wake up with an appetite as Schumi is fixing us bacon breakfast in the morning.
> 
> Don’t over sleep as last homie for breakfast will be on kitchen duty for clean up....



Bacon up this morning........no pancakes as we never make them on pancake day now.......it`s a rebel thing.......I don`t need a day to tell me to make pancakes......

Yes, not fond of the clean up part.....dishwasher helps though.




Another day the sun is shining, it`s mild outside and I`ve had bacon. Not a bad start to the day. 

Think we may head out this morning, even a walk into the village would be nice or maybe park at the beach for a walk. We`ll see, supposed to have a little bit of rain about now.

We have smoked salmon for lunch today, might defrost some shrimp and make a little salad up. Dinner is home made beef burgers with wedges, sweet potato ones for me and I`ll make up some coleslaw with some salad. 

The usual phone calls this afternoon for me and a catch up with one of my brothers. Nice day planned. 







































Happy Tuesday........​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.

Charade thinking of your Mum and continue prayers for her.

Robo I will find your trip report later and nice to read your news.

Heard nearby village had power outage last night. Many were posting asking if it was general to the village and it was.  Was off about 3 hours apparently.  Luckily our temperatures risen so not those minus temperatures for those without heating.

My friend was sent home with a smaller tube still down her nose and attached to a monitoring machine.  Going back to the hospital at 11.30 to have it taken out.  Never heard of that monitor and tough day for her following colonoscopy and endoscopy but they are trying to minimise visits.

Children looking forward to pancakes so not sure if to do them for lunch rather than later!

Off for a quick shower and Kev will dry my hair for me.  So look forward to my Friday trip into town returning.  Often a coffee with a friend and hair blow dry and call in our favourite cheese shop.

So happy Shrove Tuesday all and keep well x


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, did not realize Shrove Tuesday, Julie, but a back to routine  for me.  Morning showers are so refreshing.  Nice to have Kev blow your hair dry.  Have to say, while I do have a hair dryer, I don’t remember the last time I used it.  I towel dry, that’s it.  Hope L’s eye feels even better today.  Healing good thoughts to her.  

Schumi, a walk in town sounds lovely. Yep, I like lemon tea, but most of the time, just plain. Meals sound good. Burgers for dinner, good idea. Not sure if ours will be steak or chicken. Bought some very good looking steak yesterday.

Charade, prayers your mom will be okay, and hope she does well.  

Keisha, ack loosing power. So far, I heard what sounded like hail pounding on the windows in the wee hours. Got out of the bath, and heard a downpour of rain. Now seems to be a drizzle. Thankfully, the thermometer says 39F now.

Wet day for me.

Nice to give blood Paris. Hope all are doing well.  

And ooh a Taco Tuesday is here.  The day Mac hopefully feels good enough to make her dinner at Taco Bell.  Hope you are feeling much better today.  Sending some food thoughts to you.

And so, my talk of weather is the most news I have. You know back to routine for sure, as up with a noisy DH, and traffic sounds like normal. Part of that normal is my tea pot needs to be emptied soon.

So wishing all the homies a Terrific Shove Taco Tuesday. Good Morning.

Tea.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Charade thinking of your Mum and continue prayers for her.
> 
> Robo I will find your trip report later and nice to read your news.
> 
> Heard nearby village had power outage last night. Many were posting asking if it was general to the village and it was.  Was off about 3 hours apparently.  Luckily our temperatures risen so not those minus temperatures for those without heating.
> 
> My friend was sent home with a smaller tube still down her nose and attached to a monitoring machine.  Going back to the hospital at 11.30 to have it taken out.  Never heard of that monitor and tough day for her following colonoscopy and endoscopy but they are trying to minimise visits.
> 
> Children looking forward to pancakes so not sure if to do them for lunch rather than later!
> 
> Off for a quick shower and Kev will dry my hair for me.  So look forward to my Friday trip into town returning.  Often a coffee with a friend and hair blow dry and call in our favourite cheese shop.
> 
> So happy Shrove Tuesday all and keep well x



Kiddos do love making those pancakes.....I`m always amazed folks buy the ready mixes for them as they are so easy, and fast too.......enjoy! 





Lynne G said:


> Ah, did not realize Shrove Tuesday, Julie, but a back to routine  for me.  Morning showers are so refreshing.  Nice to have Kev blow your hair dry.  Have to say, while I do have a hair dryer, I don’t remember the last time I used it.  I towel dry, that’s it.  Hope L’s eye feels even better today.  Healing good thoughts to her.
> 
> Schumi, a walk in town sounds lovely. Yep, I like lemon tea, but most of the time, just plain. Meals sound good. Burgers for dinner, good idea. Not sure if ours will be steak or chicken. Bought some very good looking steak yesterday.
> 
> Charade, prayers your mom will be okay, and hope she does well.
> 
> Keisha, ack loosing power. So far, I heard what sounded like hail pounding on the windows in the wee hours. Got out of the bath, and heard a downpour of rain. Now seems to be a drizzle. Thankfully, the thermometer says 39F now.
> 
> Wet day for me.
> 
> Nice to give blood Paris. Hope all are doing well.
> 
> And ooh a Taco Tuesday is here.  The day Mac hopefully feels good enough to make her dinner at Taco Bell.  Hope you are feeling much better today.  Sending some food thoughts to you.
> 
> And so, my talk of weather is the most news I have. You know back to routine for sure, as up with a noisy DH, and traffic sounds like normal. Part of that normal is my tea pot needs to be emptied soon.
> 
> So wishing all the homies a Terrific Shove Taco Tuesday. Good Morning.
> 
> Tea.



I never make chicken burgers funnily enough, always grind down steak for beef burgers.......but, change of plan....going with something else now. 

I blow dry my hair and straighten it every day, if I don`t it goes a bit dry and frizzy and looks as if I`ve been in humidity......and I actually enjoy that process every morning and my hair is in very good condition surprisingly. Good products are the key.

Hope you have a good work day......and enjoy that tea Lynne.....that first cup in the morning is always welcome.





Ended up not walking into the village after all, got talking to one of my brothers on the phone for much longer than I planned, but could chat to him all day. He told me my niece has her son`s ashes finally. It`s been a long haul as they had to do an autopsy and with restrictions, it took longer than anyone would have liked. 

It`s so hard not being allowed to travel up there. 

About to think about lunch, decided to go smoked salmon sandwiches, I have some lovely white bread and a dill and lemon sauce to pop a little on too. That`ll be lunch. 

Will pop out this afternoon I think after I made my calls.


----------



## DL1WDW2

I’m not a chatty type person but love the chatter hear. 
You guys “know” how to chat to perfection and I thank you cause looking at 4 walls ... Makes me need the chat!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning Lynne.  Enjoy your tea I just have another coffee.

Carole I gave up trying to dry my own hair years ago unless an emergency or on holiday - always been super thick and dyed it so much it was frizzy and took me at least an hour to dry - became routine when working to have a weekly appointment. (My mum was the same and had hers done every week even last 20 odd years a lovely lady at home who also began to cut Dad’s). I have grown out all my dye and am now silver (well I do use purple shampoo) and my hair lovely and soft. I’m contemplating if to ever dye it again because I get so many compliments on its colour but it is ageing I know.

My DS birthday tomorrow and a request for a cake so this morning I’ve made the 5 sponges for a rainbow cake.  Will finish it off tomorrow.

DIL been for next midwife appointment this morning all good.

L’s eye so improved - thank goodness.  Was it Monykalyn who said painful but quick to heal?


----------



## schumigirl

DL1WDW2 said:


> I’m not a chatty type person but love the chatter hear.
> You guys “know” how to chat to perfection and I thank you cause looking at 4 walls ... Makes me need the chat!



Our wonderful leader macraven will give you the official welcome.....as she always does, but until then.....welcome along.......





Realfoodfans said:


> Morning Lynne.  Enjoy your tea I just have another coffee.
> 
> Carole I gave up trying to dry my own hair years ago unless an emergency or on holiday - always been super thick and dyed it so much it was frizzy and took me at least an hour to dry - became routine when working to have a weekly appointment. (My mum was the same and had hers done every week even last 20 odd years a lovely lady at home who also began to cut Dad’s). I have grown out all my dye and am now silver (well I do use purple shampoo) and my hair lovely and soft. I’m contemplating if to ever dye it again because I get so many compliments on its colour but it is ageing I know.
> 
> My DS birthday tomorrow and a request for a cake so this morning I’ve made the 5 sponges for a rainbow cake.  Will finish it off tomorrow.
> 
> DIL been for next midwife appointment this morning all good.
> 
> L’s eye so improved - thank goodness.  Was it Monykalyn who said painful but quick to heal?



My  mum went grey/silver in her late 60`s and never looked back....I think it suits some people. And my aunt in LI we used to visit looked so much softer with her hair natural, so it can look good. Yep, takes me about half an hour to dry and straighten my hair every morning, but I do quite enjoy it.

Lots of people rave about the purple shampoo.......




Lunch was lovely, I made some smoked salmon and a few ham and cut them all into delicate little finger sandwiches for which Tom looked at me a little funny......but they were nice, I had made some little shortbread rounds so it was kind of like an afternoon tea. Made a special pot of Uva Highland Black Ceylon Tea.....we got it as a gift for Christmas and it was lovely. I`ll buy some of that when it runs out. 

Going to have another cup of tea and then head out for half an hour or so.


----------



## Lynne G

Was just going to say, high tea, Schumi.  Love those little sandwiches triangles and shortbread cookies.  And course, tea.

Julie, glad to hear you enjoyed your cup of coffee. Yep, back to routine like that long weekend was a blur. But short week, makes a smile.

Welcome to DL1. Yep, you are always welcome to chat here.

And so, a what for lunch. Oatmeal was my breakfast, as not time for pancakes. Maybe this weekend will make some waffles or pancakes. Or for dinner one night. Yep, breakfast foods for dinner we do sometimes. Fan of easy week day meals. Eh, both kids have first near lunchtime classes, so neither has been seen so far.

Did not hear the trash trucks, but a quick addition to the trash can found no trash collected yet. Eh, pretty soon, I expect.

Follow on homies.  Charade, hope dental visit went well, and mom doing good.  Hope your work day goes perfect too.

Ooh time to see what I can snack on.  That early morning breakfast is not doing the trick. 

Hope this finds all the homies enjoying a happy Tuesday.  Don’t forget, a taco in there would be good, given a taco Tuesday.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. I have an update on my mom. She saw a surgeon today. He wants her to have a colonoscopy. He wants her to have it cleared with her cardiologist first though. She said the surgeon's office would contact the cardiologist to set up the appointment. Hopefully it will be soon.


I will keep your mom in my thoughts.  Sounds like she's in good hands!



schumigirl said:


> I haven`t donated blood in over a year now. I was due to go last year when I developed the cough, then lost all taste and smell......so never got back after that. I must find out when I can go next. Thanks for the reminder Lori......
> 
> And it`s lovely having you on this thread......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday........​


Thank you Carole!!  



Lynne G said:


> Nice to give blood Paris. Hope all are doing well.


Thank you!



schumigirl said:


> Ended up not walking into the village after all, got talking to one of my brothers on the phone for much longer than I planned, but could chat to him all day. He told me my niece has her son`s ashes finally. It`s been a long haul as they had to do an autopsy and with restrictions, it took longer than anyone would have liked.


I'm glad your niece has her son's ashes.  May he rest well...



DL1WDW2 said:


> I’m not a chatty type person but love the chatter hear.
> You guys “know” how to chat to perfection and I thank you cause looking at 4 walls ... Makes me need the chat!


I'm new on this thread.  Please join the fun!



Realfoodfans said:


> My DS birthday tomorrow and a request for a cake so this morning I’ve made the 5 sponges for a rainbow cake.  Will finish it off tomorrow.


Sounds like a lovely cake you're making!  Early HBD to your son!



Lynne G said:


> Hope this finds all the homies enjoying a happy Tuesday.  Don’t forget, a taco in there would be good, given a taco Tuesday.


Darn, I forgot about taco Tuesday...  It will be steak sandwiches for us tonight with sweet potato gnocchi.  Well, there is always next Tuesday!


----------



## keishashadow

One interesting by-product of picking up grocery orders is finding the rather curious substitutions the the shoppers felt were comparable.  Knowing GD would be here, ordered tater tots. Never quite got the appeal of them.  “Coins” showed up in the bag.  Made them for breakfast for her this am, don’t ask, another request lol. Snitched one, hmmm much better...more crunch, less gooey tater.   

Doesn’t take much to make my day at this point 



schumigirl said:


> mac.....yes, pool party.....I vote Janet`s house as she has the real pool!!! Can we wait till it`s warmer though.........



lol the mr turned & looked at me yesterday & said: 3 months.  A game we tend to play, trying to stump the other.  Couldn’t figure it out. Turns out he was talking our normal opening day for it.  Hard to imagine that layer of ice on it will ever melt brrrr

Ankle deep in slush here, least it’s not solid ice!



J'aime Paris said:


> We were supposed to go to Hawaii with 2 other couples this upcoming June. Pushing it to 2022. We want to be able to experience everything without restrictions. Crossing my fingers that will be the case in 2022!


Oooh, nice.  What island(s)?  Honestly, do think visiting Oahu first for a week or so, then hopping on a cruise to get a taste for the other islands is (was pre pandemic) the way to go.

No connecting flights for us from here to there, hard enough time getting a NS to the west coast.  Next trip would probably skip cruise, spend 4 or 5 nights in LA area to do DL & US


J'aime Paris said:


> will be donating blood on Wednesday this week. I get frequent calls to donate, and help out semi often. They do antibody testing on the blood donated. I haven't shown any antibodies yet, and don't anticipate I will this time either. Unless I had an asymptomatic case, which I wasn't aware of....


Good for you!  Their supplies are so depleted.


Monykalyn said:


> Celebrity cruises....may have to strike while iron is hot-although at this point will be end of 2022 or 2023 before that budget can handle it lol!


Really enjoyed cruising with them.  Can’t remember which class of ship but it offers ‘sweet sixteen’ balconies that are absolutely huge and a great rate.  That was our first beverage package  trip, quite nice.  Food was elevated.  Only issue was the age bracket skewed much more older, little nightlife on our sailings.


Robo56 said:


> was as tasty as it looked. It was very light.


Somebody in that bakery knows their stuff.  I’m guessing that the quality of publix stores vary dramatically.  The few I’ve patronized in the south were of rather poor quality.


Robo56 said:


> did go to the beach today for a little while. Had a few rain drops pass over, but cleared off.
> 
> Picked up some Popeyes chicken for dinner and have been in a carbohydrate induced stupor since dinner......LOL......belly full and eyes droopy.


How many people are fortunate enough to say that?  Lucky you. Yes, i tossed Popeyes into the mix, don’t have them here either lol


Charade67 said:


> He wants her to have a colonoscopy. He wants her to have it cleared with her cardiologist first though. She said the surgeon's office would contact the cardiologist to set up the appointment. Hopefully it will be soon.


Sounds like she’s decided to have it performed now then?  Great news


macraven said:


> No lights or heat would be a nightmare for you and Dave


Lol i’d toss the pooch in the car & be knocking on whichever of my kids house still had power.  The mr is an outdoorsman, he’d probably just wrap up in blanket and hold down the homestead.


schumigirl said:


> If we ever make it to Hawaii, you are definitely my go to person for the best places........one day......


Aw, that’s nice to hear.


schumigirl said:


> And it`s lovely having you on this thread......


Indeed it is!


schumigirl said:


> Cracker Barrel has some lovely dishes on offer there.


Say hello to Uncle Herschel for me


schumigirl said:


> We have smoked salmon for lunch today,


 My stomach just flopped lol too soon


Realfoodfans said:


> My friend was sent home with a smaller tube still down her nose and attached to a monitoring machine. Going back to the hospital at 11.30 to have it taken out. Never heard of that monitor and tough day for her following colonoscopy and endoscopy but they are trying to minimise visits.


Oh boy, not to be flip but, both ends in the same day?  That’s a thing?  Ugh.  Poor thing.  No idea re the monitor, hope she gets good results


Realfoodfans said:


> So happy Shrove Tuesday all and keep well


Time to make merry, lent is upon us soon. Glad i got the pancakes out of the way yesterday .   I am hungry for crepes but out of ricotta for the filling I like.


Lynne G said:


> Keisha, ack loosing power. So far, I heard what sounded like hail pounding on the windows in the wee hours. Got out of the bath, and heard a downpour of rain. Now seems to be a drizzle. Thankfully, the thermometer says 39F now.


Same thing here, hate when precipitation of any kind hits the window. Always think of Poltergeist movie & the tree/window


schumigirl said:


> Kiddos do love making those pancakes.....I`m always amazed folks buy the ready mixes for them as they are so easy, and fast too.......enjoy!


I was looking for something in pantry this weekend and found half used box of bisquick lurking that is soon to expire. can’t remember why i bought it but did see u could use to make pancakes.  Don’t bother, was odd, they seemed quite salty & came out so dense.


schumigirl said:


> and I actually enjoy that process every morning and my hair is in very good condition surprisingly. Good products are the key.


I detest the process lol but it all does come down to the right product for your hair.


DL1WDW2 said:


> I’m not a chatty type person but love the chatter hear.
> You guys “know” how to chat to perfection and I thank you cause looking at 4 walls ... Makes me need the chat!


Well, it is SAN - Something About Nothing .  Welcome & feel free to jump in anytime.


schumigirl said:


> Lots of people rave about the purple shampoo.......


Yes, it’s great for brassiness.  Do know more than a few who overused the more intense products (clariol shimmering lights) and wound up stripping the color out of their hair


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I will keep your mom in my thoughts.  Sounds like she's in good hands!
> 
> 
> Thank you Carole!!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> I'm glad your niece has her son's ashes.  May he rest well...
> 
> 
> I'm new on this thread.  Please join the fun!
> 
> 
> Sounds like a lovely cake you're making!  Early HBD to your son!
> 
> 
> Darn, I forgot about taco Tuesday...  It will be steak sandwiches for us tonight with sweet potato gnocchi.  Well, there is always next Tuesday!
> 
> 
> View attachment 556794




Thanks Lori.......I pray she finds some peace eventually, but at least she is beginning to function better in the real world. It`s a long road ahead for their little family, their other son is only 8.

I`ve never made gnocchi, not sure why not, but never thought about trying sweet potato gnocchi.






keishashadow said:


> View attachment 556792
> 
> One interesting by-product of picking up grocery orders is finding the rather curious substitutions the the shoppers felt were comparable.  Knowing GD would be here, ordered tater tots. Never quite got the appeal of them.  “Coins” showed up in the bag.  Made them for breakfast for her this am, don’t ask, another request lol. Snitched one, hmmm much better...more crunch, less gooey tater.
> 
> Doesn’t take much to make my day at this point
> 
> 
> 
> lol the mr turned & looked at me yesterday & said: 3 months.  A game we tend to play, trying to stump the other.  Couldn’t figure it out. Turns out he was talking our normal opening day for it.  Hard to imagine that layer of ice on it will ever melt brrrr
> 
> Ankle deep in slush here, least it’s not solid ice!
> 
> 
> Oooh, nice.  What island(s)?  Honestly, do think visiting Oahu first for a week or so, then hopping on a cruise to get a taste for the other islands is (was pre pandemic) the way to go.
> 
> No connecting flights for us from here to there, hard enough time getting a NS to the west coast.  Next trip would probably skip cruise, spend 4 or 5 nights in LA area to do DL & US
> 
> Good for you!  Their supplies are so depleted.
> 
> Really enjoyed cruising with them.  Can’t remember which class of ship but it offers ‘sweet sixteen’ balconies that are absolutely huge and a great rate.  That was our first beverage package  trip, quite nice.  Food was elevated.  Only issue was the age bracket skewed much more older, little nightlife on our sailings.
> 
> Somebody in that bakery knows their stuff.  I’m guessing that the quality of publix stores vary dramatically.  The few I’ve patronized in the south were of rather poor quality.
> 
> How many people are fortunate enough to say that?  Lucky you. Yes, i tossed Popeyes into the mix, don’t have them here either lol
> 
> Sounds like she’s decided to have it performed now then?  Great news
> 
> Lol i’d toss the pooch in the car & be knocking on whichever of my kids house still had power.  The mr is an outdoorsman, he’d probably just wrap up in blanket and hold down the homestead.
> 
> Aw, that’s nice to hear.
> 
> Indeed it is!
> 
> Say hello to Uncle Herschel for me
> 
> My stomach just flopped lol too soon
> 
> Oh boy, not to be flip but, both ends in the same day?  That’s a thing?  Ugh.  Poor thing.  No idea re the monitor, hope she gets good results
> 
> Time to make merry, lent is upon us soon. Glad i got the pancakes out of the way yesterday .   I am hungry for crepes but out of ricotta for the filling I like.
> 
> Same thing here, hate when precipitation of any kind hits the window. Always think of Poltergeist movie & the tree/window
> 
> I was looking for something in pantry this weekend and found half used box of bisquick lurking that is soon to expire. can’t remember why i bought it but did see u could use to make pancakes.  Don’t bother, was odd, they seemed quite salty & came out so dense.
> 
> I detest the process lol but it all does come down to the right product for your hair.
> 
> Well, it is SAN - Something About Nothing .  Welcome & feel free to jump in anytime.
> 
> Yes, it’s great for brassiness.  Do know more than a few who overused the more intense products (clariol shimmering lights) and wound up stripping the color out of their hair



lol....oops sorry, forgot about your salmon incident........yes, I think it doesn`t take much to make us happy these days......

I was shaking my head when I heard a woman say she`d teach her kid to cook pancakes..then bought the ready made mix! Seriously.....

lol.....you mister is probably about right.......pool party then Janet...... 

And.....love the meme!!


Still haven`t made it out yet......I made a phone call and then another....I laughed as the lady asked if I could call her back as she was watching a tv show she wanted to see the end of......bless her, she`s 89.

Right.....I`m off out now.......


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, nice to see  us chatty today. 

Good Morning Paris.  Dinner sounds good.  Still need to take family vote, though I do have veto power.  LoL

Ah Keisha as long as it wasn’t that creepy guy knocking on my windows, I’m good. LoL. Glad your ice was not an issue this morning. And joy, the storm coming on Thursday is to give us not only the cooler weather, ick, the 32F the high to be on Thursday will include a 3 to 6 inches of snow, to be topped with sleet then rain to end the very wet day. Then the days after, biting cold weekend is up. Still not feeling any good thoughts to the winter. Hehe, was in the news, so many heading to Florida. Yeah, don’t blame those not enjoying this colder weather. But with kids not feeling the travel bug, and not cheap enough for me Spring flights, may not be airborne for a few more months.

Ooh trash trucks went by, and almost looks brighter out.  Kids up too.  Full day for all.  Check.


----------



## Charade67

Super slow day at work today. I’ve only been here an hour and I’ve already run out of things to do. I won’t complain though. I could use a quiet day.

We have a Windows computer in the office, so I get a different picture on my monitor each morning. I like coming in and seeing all the different places around the world. Today’s picture is so pretty and calm. It’s from Loch Etive in Scotland. Schumi, are you familiar with it?




schumigirl said:


> I`ve never tried Popeye`s chicken..


 I haven’t either. I have managed to never live close to one. 



Realfoodfans said:


> My friend was sent home with a smaller tube still down her nose and attached to a monitoring machine. Going back to the hospital at 11.30 to have it taken out. Never heard of that monitor and tough day for her following colonoscopy and endoscopy but they are trying to minimise visits


How miserable. I hope her week gets better. 



Lynne G said:


> Have to say, while I do have a hair dryer, I don’t remember the last time I used it. I towel dry, that’s it.


 Same here. Blow dryers just make my curls frizzy. I don’t have the patience to try straightening my hair. 



DL1WDW2 said:


> I’m not a chatty type person but love the chatter hear.
> You guys “know” how to chat to perfection and I thank you cause looking at 4 walls ... Makes me need the chat!


 Welcome to the group. This is a great place to chat. 



Realfoodfans said:


> My DS birthday tomorrow


 Happy birthday to him. 



Realfoodfans said:


> L’s eye so improved - thank goodness.


 Great news. 



keishashadow said:


> Sounds like she’s decided to have it performed now then? Great news


 I don’t think she has much of a choice. I forgot to ask what the alternatives were if the cardiologist doesn’t clear her for the procedure. 



schumigirl said:


> I was shaking my head when I heard a woman say she`d teach her kid to cook pancakes..then bought the ready made mix! Seriously...


I am completely inept at making pancakes. They are always too over done on the outside and underdone on the inside. I used to get my mom to make a bunch for me and then I would take them home and freeze them.

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers for my mom. I am hoping she gets everything scheduled soon.

I’ve decided that we need another weekend getaway. Busch Gardens is going to do a St. Patrick’s event next month, so we are going to try to go to that. I hope they will be able to bring back the Irish dancers.


----------



## Charade67

I started cleaning out a corner cabinet and found some bills from 2009. They belong to someone whose name I don’t recognize and the address on the bills is not even our address. I think this place is way overdue for a thorough cleaning.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Well our dining reservations opened for our April Disney trip about a week ago, certain places we enjoy your best to have a reservation, Le Cellier, The Boathouse, Liberty Tree, Hollywood Brown Derby, Sci Fi, especially in the current times.....

We only had a few reservations for our trip last month and those were easy to get for the most part, I haven’t been able to score our Sci Fi yet for April and with how much capacity they had last month I’m thinking more folks will be there and those were the hot ticket item.....

Hopefully we will get up to 1 today, that will seem like summer has arrived.....


Suns out!!!


----------



## macraven

DL1WDW2 said:


> I’m not a chatty type person but love the chatter hear.
> You guys “know” how to chat to perfection and I thank you cause looking at 4 walls ... Makes me need the chat!


Well, pull up a chair and sit next to me and I’ll do the chit chat for both of us
Lol
I always have “Something About Nothing “ to say 
Some of us are chatty, some are laid back, some are quiet 
Many different peeps here that enjoy connecting to all

We started out as an orphanage and grew into a family here.
We welcome you with open arms!
Post if you feel like it or just read along 
Subjects change frequently but food is a usual topic


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Super slow day at work today. I’ve only been here an hour and I’ve already run out of things to do. I won’t complain though. I could use a quiet day.
> 
> We have a Windows computer in the office, so I get a different picture on my monitor each morning. I like coming in and seeing all the different places around the world. Today’s picture is so pretty and calm. It’s from Loch Etive in Scotland. Schumi, are you familiar with it?
> 
> 
> I haven’t either. I have managed to never live close to one.
> 
> How miserable. I hope her week gets better.
> 
> Same here. Blow dryers just make my curls frizzy. I don’t have the patience to try straightening my hair.
> 
> Welcome to the group. This is a great place to chat.
> 
> Happy birthday to him.
> 
> Great news.
> 
> I don’t think she has much of a choice. I forgot to ask what the alternatives were if the cardiologist doesn’t clear her for the procedure.
> 
> 
> I am completely inept at making pancakes. They are always too over done on the outside and underdone on the inside. I used to get my mom to make a bunch for me and then I would take them home and freeze them.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers for my mom. I am hoping she gets everything scheduled soon.
> 
> I’ve decided that we need another weekend getaway. Busch Gardens is going to do a St. Patrick’s event next month, so we are going to try to go to that. I hope they will be able to bring back the Irish dancers.



Yes, I know Loch Etive well. It`s close to Loch Awe where as a child we would go up to visit my parents friends and family for long weekends a few times a year. Loch Etive was a short drive away. I always remember the lady of the house wanted to watch a tv show on the Romans the night they were showing the episode of Dallas where he was shot. I was almost in tears as child. But loved Dallas. She was a real academic who had no interest in such a trivial show as she saw it.....back then most folks especially up in the wilds,only had one tv.

It is so beautiful up there. There are some gorgeous hotels and little lodges to choose from, and the Lochs are stunning. It`s definitely a place you want to visit at least once in your life.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Well, pull up a chair and sit next to me and I’ll do the chit chat for both of us
> Lol
> I always have “Something About Nothing “ to say
> Some of us are chatty, some are laid back, some are quiet
> Many different peeps here that enjoy connecting to all
> 
> We started out as an orphanage and grew into a family here.
> We welcome you with open arms!
> Post if you feel like it or just read along
> Subjects change frequently but food is a usual topic



Nicely put mac.......

I know a few that just read along with interest.......they do enjoy taking it all in and watching the conversations...... 

Yes, food is always popular......


----------



## Robo56

Happy Tuesday Sans family 









J'aime Paris said:


> I will be donating blood on Wednesday this week. I get frequent calls to donate, and help out semi often. They do antibody testing on the blood donated.



So nice of you to give such a generous gift.




macraven said:


> Robo I have been enjoying your Mardi Grau trip report.
> I look forward to reading more about your time there
> I did that event 4 years ago and quite enjoyed it.



Thank you Mac.....will get back to the report this afternoon.




macraven said:


> Hope you all wake up with an appetite as Schumi is fixing us bacon breakfast in the morning.



I’am in.




macraven said:


> Don’t over sleep as last homie for breakfast will be on kitchen duty for clean up....



LOL




schumigirl said:


> And it`s lovely having you on this thread......



DITTO.....You are a official Sans family member now.




schumigirl said:


> We have smoked salmon for lunch today, might defrost some shrimp and make a little salad up. Dinner is home made beef burgers with wedges, sweet potato ones for me and I`ll make up some coleslaw with some salad.
> 
> The usual phone calls this afternoon for me and a catch up with one of my brothers. Nice day planned.



Sounds like a nice day planned.




schumigirl said:


> Ended up not walking into the village after all, got talking to one of my brothers on the phone for much longer than I planned, but could chat to him all day. He told me my niece has her son`s ashes finally. It`s been a long haul as they had to do an autopsy and with restrictions, it took longer than anyone would have liked.



Prayers for your niece and family. 




keishashadow said:


> Somebody in that bakery knows their stuff. I’m guessing that the quality of publix stores vary dramatically. The few I’ve patronized in the south were of rather poor quality.



The Publix near us is a beautiful store. Bakery, deli, meat all good. Best subs anywhere.




schumigirl said:


> Still haven`t made it out yet......I made a phone call and then another....I laughed as the lady asked if I could call her back as she was watching a tv show she wanted to see the end of......bless her, she`s 89.



It is such a nice thing you are doing calling all those folks. 




Charade67 said:


> Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers for my mom. I am hoping she gets everything scheduled soon.



 Continued good wishes and prayers for your mom Charade. 



Rocket ship took off on schedule last night. My two Rocket Sisters  came over to my backyard. It was almost cloudless sky. We saw the burst of orange in the sky and then the little fireball of the rocket in the distance. Took some pictures from SpaceX online footage before lift off.



Large bulb on tip of rocket contains all the Satellites.








That little ball of light over the house across the lake is the ship. 

It’s clearing off. Was going to for-go the exercise in the pool today do to inclement weather, but I have no excuse now. 

Have a wonderful Tuesday Sans family.


----------



## macraven

Wow .... shuttle pictures !!
Love it!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Happy Tuesday Sans family
> 
> View attachment 556820
> 
> View attachment 556821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice of you to give such a generous gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac.....will get back to the report this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’am in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DITTO.....You are a official Sans family member now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a nice day planned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers for your niece and family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Publix near us is a beautiful store. Bakery, deli, meat all good. Best subs anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is such a nice thing you are doing calling all those folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Continued good wishes and prayers for your mom Charade.
> 
> 
> 
> Rocket ship took off on schedule last night. My two Rocket Sisters  came over to my backyard. It was almost cloudless sky. We saw the burst of orange in the sky and then the little fireball of the rocket in the distance. Took some pictures from SpaceX online footage before lift off.
> 
> View attachment 556827
> 
> Large bulb on tip of rocket contains all the Satellites.
> View attachment 556828
> 
> View attachment 556829
> 
> View attachment 556831
> 
> View attachment 556834
> 
> That little ball of light over the house across the lake is the ship.
> 
> It’s clearing off. Was going to for-go the exercise in the pool today do to inclement weather, but I have no excuse now.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday Sans family.
> 
> View attachment 556819View attachment 556818



Thank you Robo....I appreciate the thoughts and prayers for my niece and family. it really has taken so much for her to even get to today......

Love the rocket pictures......darn them for sometimes taking off when we`re in bed! It`s always so exciting to watch, and to be as close as you are is fabulous.

Hope you have a lovely day too....


----------



## Realfoodfans

DL1WDW2 said:


> I’m not a chatty type person but love the chatter hear.
> You guys “know” how to chat to perfection and I thank you cause looking at 4 walls ... Makes me need the chat!


Welcome DL1.  As many have already said feel free to join in or just read along.  I am in the UK and although I have a friend in the US and we love to visit different places I really enjoy learning more about everyone’s area and their trip planning.

Charade the best thing I ever did for pancakes was buy a proper pancake pan.  Always had to keep the first couple cooked in a frying pan for me as never right but this pan is great.  We made the batter an hour ago to allow it to “stand”.  Not sure why I do that but the way my Mum always did.

Just had our grocery order.  The delivery men have always been great but today’s was like someone out of a Laurel and Hardy movie.  Em and I had to hide behind the front door so he didn’t see our faces!  Felt sorry for him really as seemed just too much for him and running very late.  Still very grateful to have a delivery.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, rocket pictures.  Thanks Robo.  

Charade, that is odd, guess shredding is in your future. Hope your day gets more interesting and goes fast.

Sending hugs to Schumi’s niece. Never easy, and hope time will heal.

So many deaths I am hearing, celebrity and too close to home. Prayers to all dealing with their losses.

Oh, on a good note. DH got the first of his two shot virus protection. Said has no side effects so far and did not hurt. Yeah, the guy who probably got more shots for various ailments than most. Veteran he is.

Woot!  Julie got a delivery food order.  Stop by Juile’s, as means her kitchen is stocked now.  LoL
Better late than never.   
Funny, you both got a laugh from the delivery guy.

Ooh since post office stop needed, kids are plotting where to pick up lunch.  Chick-fil-A is little one’s go to stop. Wawa is more like older one’a choice.  Since it is usually little one driving, guess I will be eating chicken for lunch.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Welcome DL1.  As many have already said feel free to join in or just read along.  I am in the UK and although I have a friend in the US and we love to visit different places I really enjoy learning more about everyone’s area and their trip planning.
> 
> Charade the best thing I ever did for pancakes was buy a proper pancake pan.  Always had to keep the first couple cooked in a frying pan for me as never right but this pan is great.  We made the batter an hour ago to allow it to “stand”.  Not sure why I do that but the way my Mum always did.
> 
> Just had our grocery order.  The delivery men have always been great but today’s was like someone out of a Laurel and Hardy movie.  Em and I had to hide behind the front door so he didn’t see our faces!  Felt sorry for him really as seemed just too much for him and running very late.  Still very grateful to have a delivery.



lol....most of the delivery men are brilliant, but there`s always one. There`s one guy delivers for Sainsbury and he looks like Uncle Fester from the Addams family movie....it is uncanny. He knows it though and I`m sure has heard the jokes too often.....

Our next delivery is Thursday and I wonder if it`ll be him again.......he`s not a talker! 





Lynne G said:


> Yay, rocket pictures.  Thanks Robo.
> 
> Charade, that is odd, guess shredding is in your future. Hope your day gets more interesting and goes fast.
> 
> Sending hugs to Schumi’s niece. Never easy, and hope time will heal.
> 
> So many deaths I am hearing, celebrity and too close to home. Prayers to all dealing with their losses.
> 
> Oh, on a good note. DH got the first of his two shot virus protection. Said has no side effects so far and did not hurt. Yeah, the guy who probably got more shots for various ailments than most. Veteran he is.
> 
> Woot!  Julie got a delivery food order.  Stop by Juile’s, as means her kitchen is stocked now.  LoL
> Better late than never.
> Funny, you both got a laugh from the delivery guy.
> 
> Ooh since post office stop needed, kids are plotting where to pick up lunch.  Chick-fil-A is little one’s go to stop. Wawa is more like older one’a choice.  Since it is usually little one driving, guess I will be eating chicken for lunch.



Glad your husband has had hid jab Lynne.....my mum said the same with no symptoms, but it did hurt getting it according to the woman who has an incredibly high pain threshold.....

And thank you.


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> Oooh, nice.  What island(s)?  Honestly, do think visiting Oahu first for a week or so, then hopping on a cruise to get a taste for the other islands is (was pre pandemic) the way to go.


We are going to Oahu for a week.  My BFF, one of the couples going, has a DS with autism.  She's never been away from him for too long.  A week is all she is comfortable with at this point.

We were fortunate to visit Maui in October 2012 for 2 weeks.  It really was paradise!!!

And a big YES to your meme!!



schumigirl said:


> I`ve never made gnocchi, not sure why not, but never thought about trying sweet potato gnocchi.


I'm a cheater, I don't make the gnocchi...
It's one of my finds at Trader Joe's.  It's sweet potato gnocchi with butter and sage.  Quite delish!!



Charade67 said:


> I’ve decided that we need another weekend getaway. Busch Gardens is going to do a St. Patrick’s event next month, so we are going to try to go to that. I hope they will be able to bring back the Irish dancers.


I haven't been to Busch Gardens in years, but it was great fun!  Irish Dancers are wonderful to watch!



schumigirl said:


> Yes, I know Loch Etive well. It`s close to Loch Awe where as a child we would go up to visit my parents friends and family for long weekends a few times a year. Loch Etive was a short drive away. I always remember the lady of the house wanted to watch a tv show on the Romans the night they were showing the episode of Dallas where he was shot. I was almost in tears as child. But loved Dallas. She was a real academic who had no interest in such a trivial show as she saw it.....back then most folks especially up in the wilds,only had one tv.
> 
> It is so beautiful up there. There are some gorgeous hotels and little lodges to choose from, and the Lochs are stunning. It`s definitely a place you want to visit at least once in your life.


Scotland is definitely on the bucket list......someday...



Robo56 said:


> Happy Tuesday Sans family
> 
> Rocket ship took off on schedule last night. My two Rocket Sisters  came over to my backyard. It was almost cloudless sky. We saw the burst of orange in the sky and then the little fireball of the rocket in the distance. Took some pictures from SpaceX online footage before lift off.
> 
> View attachment 556827
> 
> Large bulb on tip of rocket contains all the Satellites.
> View attachment 556828
> 
> View attachment 556829
> 
> View attachment 556831
> 
> View attachment 556834
> 
> That little ball of light over the house across the lake is the ship.


Cool rocket photos!  Thanks for sharing!  Never seen a launch in person....would be quite the sight!



Lynne G said:


> Oh, on a good note. DH got the first of his two shot virus protection. Said has no side effects so far and did not hurt. Yeah, the guy who probably got more shots for various ailments than most. Veteran he is.


Glad your DH was able to get his shot.  Veterans should be a priority...please thank him for his service, from me...




Resolved to sit down and start sorting through paperwork this afternoon.  We have an accountant take care of our taxes, but I need to get everything in order.  It's a bit more complicated with our rental properties.  So many receipts, money in/out, deductions or not, etc.   And this sort of thing is fairly Greek to me.  Not my strong point, and I really need to summon up my courage to get started....

Ever have a task that you don't really enjoy, takes a decent amount of time, but you must do??


----------



## macraven

J'aime Paris said:


> Ever have a task that you don't really enjoy, takes a decent amount of time, but you must do??



For me it’s is cleaning out cat liter boxes and herding cats into a carrier when I take them to the vet for yearly shots and check ups


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> We are going to Oahu for a week.  My BFF, one of the couples going, has a DS with autism.  She's never been away from him for too long.  A week is all she is comfortable with at this point.
> 
> We were fortunate to visit Maui in October 2012 for 2 weeks.  It really was paradise!!!
> 
> And a big YES to your meme!!
> 
> 
> I'm a cheater, I don't make the gnocchi...
> It's one of my finds at Trader Joe's.  It's sweet potato gnocchi with butter and sage.  Quite delish!!
> 
> 
> I haven't been to Busch Gardens in years, but it was great fun!  Irish Dancers are wonderful to watch!
> 
> 
> Scotland is definitely on the bucket list......someday...
> 
> 
> Cool rocket photos!  Thanks for sharing!  Never seen a launch in person....would be quite the sight!
> 
> 
> Glad your DH was able to get his shot.  Veterans should be a priority...please thank him for his service, from me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resolved to sit down and start sorting through paperwork this afternoon.  We have an accountant take care of our taxes, but I need to get everything in order.  It's a bit more complicated with our rental properties.  So many receipts, money in/out, deductions or not, etc.   And this sort of thing is fairly Greek to me.  Not my strong point, and I really need to summon up my courage to get started....
> 
> Ever have a task that you don't really enjoy, takes a decent amount of time, but you must do??



lol....cheating with something of good quality is ok. And butter.....anything with butter works. 

You`d love Scotland......it really is one of the most beautiful places in the world....apart from the weather. And midges in the summer that bite.....every Scot knows about midges. 

Oh gosh yes, finances are not my forte either.......best to "pay a guy" although Tom and Kyle are both whizzes with math......I missed the boat boat there.......




Dinner was stir fry spicy chicken with loads of ginger and pineapple.....plum sauce and a little rice. Change of plans as my lot all went out with the Quad Bike. They can stop off and buy fish and chips from the chippie.

Lovely and mild outside, didn`t even need a hat when I went out earlier. 

Going to make myself a cup of tea and wait for them to come home.


----------



## J'aime Paris

macraven said:


> For me it’s is cleaning out cat liter boxes and herding cats into a carrier when I take them to the vet for yearly shots and check ups


Oh boy do I understand that one!!
We have a 17 year old cat.  She gets incredibly car sick...poops and throws up on the way to the vet....every.single.time! 
We are both exhausted by the time we get back home, ugh!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lynne glad to hear DH has been able to get his second shot.  Positive news.


----------



## macraven

I must have misread reread Lynne’s post  as thought her sweetheart just got his first shot 

That is what happens when I skim thru threads

Couple weeks back thought I read one of the homies said they were pg
Read it 2 more times and realized keisha said something else


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I must have misread reread Lynne’s post  as thought her sweetheart just got his first shot
> 
> That is what happens when I skim thru threads
> 
> Couple weeks back thought I read one of the homies said they were pg
> Read it 2 more times and realized keisha said something else



lol.....does Keisha have something to tell us........


----------



## cam757

Hello to all,   

I am catching up on posts. Hope everyone is well.   Nothing exciting going on in my part of the world.  Valentine's Day was nice, DH gave me a lovely bouquet of flowers and we had a late lunch at a Thai restaurant.  We did not make dinner plans because I was able to get my mom a vaccine appointment at a CVS pharmacy for that evening.  It was real quick process. We were the only ones there, I guess no one wanted to make their appointment for Valentine's night. Her 2nd shot is in March but at a different CVS that is closer to home.  They just started taking appointments last week on their app, so I got up early that morning and was able to book the appointment. Glad I did because all 26,000 shots/appts allocated to CVS were booked by that afternoon. The only glitch was that my mom did not get one of those vaccine cards that I see everyone post on social media. I will see if she can get one when she goes for her 2nd shot. 

I broke out the old bread machine yesterday. I don't think I have used it in over 15 years.  I tried a basic country white bread recipe that was in the manual and it did not go well.  I don't think it called for enough liquid so it did not make it past the first knead. Into the trash it went. I hope it was just the recipe and not the machine. I will try it again this week. 

We have a break from the rain today. It has rained since Friday and I am sooo over it.  In the 60's today then another storm comes through tomorrow night  Everyone else is getting snow and ice, we are on the outer edges so our temps won't get that low, just a cold nasty rain again. 

Easy dinner tonight. I put a chuck roast and veggies in the crock pot this morning so it will be ready by the time we get home. 

Have a great evening!


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I am catching up on posts. Hope everyone is well.   Nothing exciting going on in my part of the world.  Valentine's Day was nice, DH gave me a lovely bouquet of flowers and we had a late lunch at a Thai restaurant.  We did not make dinner plans because I was able to get my mom a vaccine appointment at a CVS pharmacy for that evening.  It was real quick process. We were the only ones there, I guess no one wanted to make their appointment for Valentine's night. Her 2nd shot is in March but at a different CVS that is closer to home.  They just started taking appointments last week on their app, so I got up early that morning and was able to book the appointment. Glad I did because all 26,000 shots/appts allocated to CVS were booked by that afternoon. The only glitch was that my mom did not get one of those vaccine cards that I see everyone post on social media. I will see if she can get one when she goes for her 2nd shot.
> 
> I broke out the old bread machine yesterday. I don't think I have used it in over 15 years.  I tried a basic country white bread recipe that was in the manual and it did not go well.  I don't think it called for enough liquid so it did not make it past the first knead. Into the trash it went. I hope it was just the recipe and not the machine. I will try it again this week.
> 
> We have a break from the rain today. It has rained since Friday and I am sooo over it.  In the 60's today then another storm comes through tomorrow night  Everyone else is getting snow and ice, we are on the outer edges so our temps won't get that low, just a cold nasty rain again.
> 
> Easy dinner tonight. I put a chuck roast and veggies in the crock pot this morning so it will be ready by the time we get home.
> 
> Have a great evening!



Good to see you cam......glad you had a nice Valentine`s Day and even better you managed to get an appointment for your mum and get her vaccinated. 

Have a good one too.....


----------



## macraven

Cam, welcome back home ‘
Was wondering where you have been!

I like what you are having for dinner
Set more plates on the table and the homies here will be at your place at 6:00.....


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Another surprise for my wife showed up today!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick stop in!!!

I sure enjoyed our long weekend!!!  It was a nice needed weekend!!!!  Got one upcycling project finished.  Almost ready to post on FB marketplace to make way for the next project.  I got some quilting done.  I will see if I can post a picture later of the actual " quilting" it together pattern I am doing on it.  It is starting to come together now.  I also got one area sorted and reorganized as well.  So a pretty productive weekend.

I had to keep busy to keep my mind off of the fact we would have been in Florida for Daytona over the weekend - instead of being where the air hurts my face!!!!  I am still planning on being on a warm sunny beach with palm trees and a drink in my had for our milestone birthdays next Jan!!!  I have a few places picked out, now to wait and see how travelling happens in the next 10 months.



macraven said:


> Pumpkin.... do you hire out?


I would come visit ANYTIME to get away from our cold weather.


J'aime Paris said:


> The minimum size of the sturgeon must be 36 inches, in order to spear. They are quite prehistoric looking fish! Kids as young as 12 can spear a sturgeon


We have sturgeon here, but there is nooooooo taking it home.  It is all catch and release here.   I do know that in British  Columbia though, there are licenses given out to some of the Indiginous fisheries who can keep and sell to local fish markets in the lower mainland....But everywhere else, we can't keep them,  Sturgeon fishing in our my and DH's bucket lists.   One year we will get to do it!!!!  They are an amazing fish to catch


Charade67 said:


> Sometimes I think about getting a part time job, but haven't acted on it yet. It would be nice to have more travel money. I started my solo trip fund with my Christmas bonus and have been adding a little to it each payday.


Charade...I probably wouldn't do it, if they didn't work around my schedule.  Honestly, they are wonderful about time off.  IF I work on a weekend, I only work one day...not both Saturday and Sunday together, and never longer than a 5 hour shift.  Typically I only work 8 -10 hours a week.  It is not much, but my paycheck gets directly deposited into our travel account, that we don't touch.   It keeps me busy, and I get to play and touch pretty things during my whole shift.  If they didn't give me the time off when I request it ( and I typically ask for one whole weekend off a month to go see the kids and gd once a month) , I wouldn't do it.  I don't need the job.  I do it to keep busy and make a few extra dollars.

At Xmas, one of the younger (lower totem managers) told me that I shouldn't ask for as much time off as I did.  I looked at her and told her when I was hired, I told them I would need a full weekend off every month, and she had no problems with it.  And when I told her that I do this to keep busy and don't need it, and would quit if they didn't do what we agreed on, her jaw dropped.  They call me for shifts when the young girls flake out on shifts, and I come in if I don't have any extra plans.  They scratch my back, and I will scratch theirs.


Robo56 said:


> For our Anniversary and Valentines Day Hubby wanted me to look at a new Apple phone while I was up in Orlando and also pick up a Anniversary gift. I did go for a little retail therapy at Mall at Millenia on Tuesday. I liked the Apple 12 pro max so bought that and picked up a gift at Tiffany.


Sounds like you have a great anniversary!
I will admit, your going to the beach has me green with envy right now.  Our weather is slowly getting warmer.  Today it is around 3F.  Still not flip flop weather.  It can't come fast enough for me lol


Monykalyn said:


> We also did a thing....going to Cancun for my birthday next month, son's spring break. Oldest is meeting us there (Alysa in Seattle-middle one at UCF has decided to not go-too many projects going on right now). Resort at 25% occupancy currently, offering free covid tests, and free lodging and food if need to quarantine. Prices for getaway through our timeshare exchange company too good to pass up, and snagged a sale on flights


I am again...green with envy!!!!  We had also planned to do a quick last minute quick getaway for Mexico.  But new travel restrictions, there are no direct flights anywhere warm.  All Airlines flying out of Canada have cancelled all their flights to warm destinations.  We would have to fly in the US then to Mexico.  So no warm winter trips.

I love to hear your chicken stories,,,please keep them coming!!!!



J'aime Paris said:


> So I decided to make DH a blueberry fluffy pie. I rarely make desserts, so this was a real treat for him. And doubles as a Valentine's gift too!


Looks delicious!!!!


keishashadow said:


> Mr asked for dungess crab for dinner, easy-peasy, thawed it out & smiled. Made some brownies & a copy cat lemon loaf (one of the few sweet things youngest will eat). GD coming tonight as no school tomorrow, she put in a request a week ago for chicken & dumplings. Never could understand the appeal of that dish but obliged. Think i’ll Have a P&B sandwich for dinner. That would be a first on Valentine’s Day. Funny what you reach for when stomach is unsettled.


Happy Anniversary!!!!!  All your meals sound delightful!!!!

Your snowfall looks very similar to ours before the temps sank to -40 and lower.


mckennarose said:


> One of my oldest friends lost her 26 year old son this week. Not covid, but other health issues. I'm beyond devastated. She and I were pregnant at the same time, I babysat him, crocheted his first booties, and he was a few months younger than my- just turned - 27 year old dd. I can't make heads or tails of this and am struggling. My heart is absolutely broken for my friend.


Life is cruel and hard.  The path that some people have to walk is NOT easy.  As a member of a family who has experienced lots of tragic losses, just be there for her.  In the coming months and over the next couple of years, when their grief overwhelms them, just reach out, and be there.   It is heart wrenching to watch someone you love grieve over the loss of a child.


Realfoodfans said:


> Thank you all L is improving. Still very sore but able to open the eye fully. New story book arrived for her this morning so that was good timing.


I am glad she is improving.  I am glad Kevin is improving.  I HATE the dentist, just thinking about it, gives me such anxiety.  It is from childhood trauma with one. 



schumigirl said:


> Lunch was lovely, I made some smoked salmon and a few ham and cut them all into delicate little finger sandwiches for which Tom looked at me a little funny......but they were nice, I had made some little shortbread rounds so it was kind of like an afternoon tea. Made a special pot of Uva Highland Black Ceylon Tea.....we got it as a gift for Christmas and it was lovely. I`ll buy some of that when it runs out.
> 
> Going to have another cup of tea and then head out for half an hour or so.



I hope your all doing good there.  I love a good cup of tea.  I am an earl grey girl.  I know you don't care for it as much as others...but smelling it makes my heart sing!!!!  
Your bread looked delicious.  That is the one thing I have not tried.  I might have to branch out and try a loaf of one on a weekend with a soup or stew.  I adore Jamie Oliver and watch him whenever I come across one of his shows.  He makes it look so darn easy.  Something tells me there is a bit of a knack to it.  

Well, I should shuffle more papers here.  Whole chicken in the instant pot for supper tonight.  It is makes lots with something to use with the left overs.  Got the chicken from my favorite butcher that sources all their meat locally...so this is a big chicken.  The youngest ds has been asking for this meal for a couple of weeks.  It's his favorite.  

Have a great evening everyone!!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

​Yep, chatted to some friends tonight and we`re all ready for a huge get together as it`s been so long since we managed that.

It`s one of our best friends 50th on Saturday, she`s the one who is getting the new sewing machine....but normally we`d have a large party with everyone there......but it`ll have to wait. 

This lockdown is getting to many, but, apart from not being able to see family and friends, we are ok. BUt, looking through pictures of all our parties and chatting about them.......made us all want to meet up. We won`t though. 

Almost bedtime for us.......watching Mike and Molly before we head up......








Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick stop in!!!
> 
> I sure enjoyed our long weekend!!!  It was a nice needed weekend!!!!  Got one upcycling project finished.  Almost ready to post on FB marketplace to make way for the next project.  I got some quilting done.  I will see if I can post a picture later of the actual " quilting" it together pattern I am doing on it.  It is starting to come together now.  I also got one area sorted and reorganized as well.  So a pretty productive weekend.
> 
> I had to keep busy to keep my mind off of the fact we would have been in Florida for Daytona over the weekend - instead of being where the air hurts my face!!!!  I am still planning on being on a warm sunny beach with palm trees and a drink in my had for our milestone birthdays next Jan!!!  I have a few places picked out, now to wait and see how travelling happens in the next 10 months.
> 
> 
> I would come visit ANYTIME to get away from our cold weather.
> 
> We have sturgeon here, but there is nooooooo taking it home.  It is all catch and release here.   I do know that in British  Columbia though, there are licenses given out to some of the Indiginous fisheries who can keep and sell to local fish markets in the lower mainland....But everywhere else, we can't keep them,  Sturgeon fishing in our my and DH's bucket lists.   One year we will get to do it!!!!  They are an amazing fish to catch
> 
> Charade...I probably wouldn't do it, if they didn't work around my schedule.  Honestly, they are wonderful about time off.  IF I work on a weekend, I only work one day...not both Saturday and Sunday together, and never longer than a 5 hour shift.  Typically I only work 8 -10 hours a week.  It is not much, but my paycheck gets directly deposited into our travel account, that we don't touch.   It keeps me busy, and I get to play and touch pretty things during my whole shift.  If they didn't give me the time off when I request it ( and I typically ask for one whole weekend off a month to go see the kids and gd once a month) , I wouldn't do it.  I don't need the job.  I do it to keep busy and make a few extra dollars.
> 
> At Xmas, one of the younger (lower totem managers) told me that I shouldn't ask for as much time off as I did.  I looked at her and told her when I was hired, I told them I would need a full weekend off every month, and she had no problems with it.  And when I told her that I do this to keep busy and don't need it, and would quit if they didn't do what we agreed on, her jaw dropped.  They call me for shifts when the young girls flake out on shifts, and I come in if I don't have any extra plans.  They scratch my back, and I will scratch theirs.
> 
> Sounds like you have a great anniversary!
> I will admit, your going to the beach has me green with envy right now.  Our weather is slowly getting warmer.  Today it is around 3F.  Still not flip flop weather.  It can't come fast enough for me lol
> 
> I am again...green with envy!!!!  We had also planned to do a quick last minute quick getaway for Mexico.  But new travel restrictions, there are no direct flights anywhere warm.  All Airlines flying out of Canada have cancelled all their flights to warm destinations.  We would have to fly in the US then to Mexico.  So no warm winter trips.
> 
> I love to hear your chicken stories,,,please keep them coming!!!!
> 
> 
> Looks delicious!!!!
> 
> Happy Anniversary!!!!!  All your meals sound delightful!!!!
> 
> Your snowfall looks very similar to ours before the temps sank to -40 and lower.
> 
> Life is cruel and hard.  The path that some people have to walk is NOT easy.  As a member of a family who has experienced lots of tragic losses, just be there for her.  In the coming months and over the next couple of years, when their grief overwhelms them, just reach out, and be there.   It is heart wrenching to watch someone you love grieve over the loss of a child.
> 
> I am glad she is improving.



Hey pumpkin......thank you for your kind words. It`s hard to not be able to go up and actually give everyone hugs and just be there.....I know I will, but not right now. But, I appreciate the words and thoughts  

yes, you scratch each others backs......that`s how the world works.....sounds like you do more for them than they for you....stick to your guns for sure.....enjoy that time off, you deserve it.

And have fun choosing somewhere for next years milestone birthday......I loved my 50th, it was a trip I`ll never forget. 

Good to see you stop by.......


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hi Pumpkin nice to hear your update.  Would love to see your quilting.  I have my machine in storage so am enjoying some hand quilting at the moment.  I have done a few hand made memory quilts and I made both of the GC machine quilts but this one will be a smaller one for expected new GC - thought just Moses basket size but will try a little larger and pad it so it could be a floor mat.

DisneyLife that is very cool - I’m sure will be appreciated.

Time for bed here so I will catch up on the chat tomorrow.  Currently listening to more Agatha Christie to wind down for sleep.  Poor Kev has to put up with David Suchet every night at the moment!


----------



## keishashadow

Well, it only took 29 days but Disney finally deigned to take my $$$ for a new AP.  Isn’t that special? I had to bite my tongue when I was congratulated lol 


Lynne G said:


> Ah Keisha as long as it wasn’t that creepy guy knocking on my windows, I’m good. LoL.


Let meeee in nwahaha 


schumigirl said:


> Thank you Robo....I appreciate the thoughts and prayers for my niece and family. it really has taken so much for her to even get to today......


Such tragedy, family really going they the wringer. It’s unimaginable .


Lynne G said:


> Oh, on a good note. DH got the first of his two shot virus protection. Said has no side effects so far and did not hurt. Yeah, the guy who probably got more shots for various ailments than most. Veteran he is.


Yea!  Goodness, the man’s likely been a pum


schumigirl said:


> There`s one guy delivers for Sainsbury and he looks like Uncle Fester from the Addams family movie....it is uncanny. He knows it though and I`m sure has heard the jokes too often.....


love me some uncle fester lol


J'aime Paris said:


> I'm a cheater, I don't make the gnocchi...
> It's one of my finds at Trader Joe's. It's sweet potato gnocchi with butter and sage. Quite delish!!


Not a fan. I can’t tell the difference even if it’s the cheap, frozen stuff. My one son gobbles that up, think drowning it in my homemade sauce covers up the sins lol 


schumigirl said:


> lol.....does Keisha have something to tell us........


Say whaaaat, I want a DNA test 


cam757 said:


> broke out the old bread machine yesterday. I don't think I have used it in over 15 years. I tried a basic country white bread recipe that was in the manual and it did not go well. I don't think it called for enough liquid so it did not make it past the first knead. Into the trash it went. I hope it was just the recipe and not the machine. I will try it again this week.


Oh, better luck next time.  I had a rough time finding a replacement when my old warhorse of one died   Least this one has ceramic coated pan


Pumpkin1172 said:


> had to keep busy to keep my mind off of the fact we would have been in Florida for Daytona over the weekend - instead of being where the air hurts my face!!!


That numb nose is just the pits. What a race that was!  Maybe next year for you 

I shoveled off my largest deck this afternoon. Feel like my knuckles are dragging on the ground. I’m sure my back will have lots to say tomorrow

Layer of ice, then snow, then last night’s ice.  Made the mistake of kicking at it and was horrified to realize what had started to turn to mush was now freezing solid. Had to go or would have it sitting there till spring


Pumpkin1172 said:


> They scratch my back, and I will scratch theirs.


There you go!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Your snowfall looks very similar to ours before the temps sank to -40 and lower.



Gulp, minus 40


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Made the mistake of falling asleep in my recliner when I got home from work. Woke up with an awful headache. Took some medication and ate dinner and it finally went away. 

I texted my cousin today and got a little more information on my mom. The trip to the cardiologist is to assess her risk level for the colonoscopy. At this  point she really doesn't have much of a choice in the matter. If the mass isn't removed it could grow and obstruct her colon. Then there is a whole new set of problems to deal with. 

My cousin is going to be working for Mom's cardiologist starting next month. I asked her when she graduates the nursing program and she said she has about a year and a half left. I asked her to send me a graduation invitation. I might not be able to go, but I definitely want to send her a gift. 




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Well our dining reservations opened for our April Disney trip about a week ago,


 I am really looking forward to making our dining reservations, but have to wait until March.



schumigirl said:


> Yes, I know Loch Etive well





schumigirl said:


> It is so beautiful up there. There are some gorgeous hotels and little lodges to choose from, and the Lochs are stunning. It`s definitely a place you want to visit at least once in your life.


Hopefully someday. I would love to take a month and explore Scotland, England, and Ireland. 



Robo56 said:


> Rocket ship took off on schedule last night. My two Rocket Sisters came over to my backyard. It was almost cloudless sky. We saw the burst of orange in the sky and then the little fireball of the rocket in the distance. Took some pictures from SpaceX online footage before lift off.


Great pictures. I would love to see a launch in person. I have a framed print of a nighttime shuttle launch from ages ago.



Realfoodfans said:


> Charade the best thing I ever did for pancakes was buy a proper pancake pan.


I have thought about buying a griddle, but don't really have place to store one. Maybe after we get our kitchen renovated, but I don't know when that will be. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, that is odd, guess shredding is in your future. Hope your day gets more interesting and goes fast.Yep, I shredded all the bills I found. It was only a few. I asked my boss about it and she said they belonged to the guy who owned the building before she did.





J'aime Paris said:


> I haven't been to Busch Gardens in years, but it was great fun! Irish Dancers are wonderful to watch!


 We bought annual passes last year for the first time and then....Covid. Thankfully they are extending the passes to the end of this year. I hope they are able to fully open sometime this year. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Resolved to sit down and start sorting through paperwork this afternoon. We have an accountant take care of our taxes, but I need to get everything in order. It's a bit more complicated with our rental properties. So many receipts, money in/out, deductions or not, etc. And this sort of thing is fairly Greek to me. Not my strong point, and I really need to summon up my courage to get started....


I need to do that too. We need to have our taxes filed before we can submit the paperwork for B's financial aid. 



cam757 said:


> We have a break from the rain today. It has rained since Friday and I am sooo over it. In the 60's today then another storm comes through tomorrow night Everyone else is getting snow and ice, we are on the outer edges so our temps won't get that low, just a cold nasty rain again.


We are expecting more snow and ice on Thursday. We have been told that there could be power outages. Thankfully we just had our propane tank filled. I have a feeling I will not be going to work on Thursday. 



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Another surprise for my wife showed up today!!!


Cool magic band. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I got some quilting done. I will see if I can post a picture later of the actual " quilting" it together pattern I am doing on it. It is starting to come together now. I also got one area sorted and reorganized as well. So a pretty productive weekend.


 i would love the see the quilt. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am still planning on being on a warm sunny beach with palm trees and a drink in my had for our milestone birthdays next Jan!!! I have a few places picked out, now to wait and see how travelling happens in the next 10 months.


Sounds like a great way to spend a birthday. My 50th was spent at Universal. DH wants to go to Las Vegas for his 60th. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Charade...I probably wouldn't do it, if they didn't work around my schedule. Honestly, they are wonderful about time off. IF I work on a weekend, I only work one day...not both Saturday and Sunday together, and never longer than a 5 hour shift. Typically I only work 8 -10 hours a week. It is not much, but my paycheck gets directly deposited into our travel account, that we don't touch. It keeps me busy, and I get to play and touch pretty things during my whole shift. If they didn't give me the time off when I request it ( and I typically ask for one whole weekend off a month to go see the kids and gd once a month) , I wouldn't do it. I don't need the job. I do it to keep busy and make a few extra dollars.


I think the biggest thing stopping me form doing it is that the only part time job I could probably get would be either retail or fast food. I've done both and really don't want to do either again. 

I really should be going to bed now, but I am very wide awake. Guess I will see if there is anything worth watching on TV.  I still have a book to read. I don't know why I have been so hesitant to start it.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Well, it only took 29 days but Disney finally deigned to take my $$$ for a new AP.  Isn’t that special? I had to bite my tongue when I was congratulated lol
> 
> Let meeee in nwahaha
> 
> Such tragedy, family really going they the wringer. It’s unimaginable .
> 
> Yea!  Goodness, the man’s likely been a pum
> 
> love me some uncle fester lol
> 
> Not a fan. I can’t tell the difference even if it’s the cheap, frozen stuff. My one son gobbles that up, think drowning it in my homemade sauce covers up the sins lol
> 
> Say whaaaat, I want a DNA test
> 
> Oh, better luck next time.  I had a rough time finding a replacement when my old warhorse of one died   Least this one has ceramic coated pan
> 
> That numb nose is just the pits. What a race that was!  Maybe next year for you
> 
> I shoveled off my largest deck this afternoon. Feel like my knuckles are dragging on the ground. I’m sure my back will have lots to say tomorrow
> 
> Layer of ice, then snow, then last night’s ice.  Made the mistake of kicking at it and was horrified to realize what had started to turn to mush was now freezing solid. Had to go or would have it sitting there till spring
> 
> There you go!
> 
> 
> Gulp, minus 40




You did well biting your tongue......lol....

I`m amazed they`re getting through it at all truth be told. But, they are somehow. 

DNA.....haha......oh you did a good job on that deck......it`s been 10/11 years since we had that much snow....those were exceptionally bad winters for us......thankfully nothing like it since......well, maybe The Highlands get more, but we are used to much less.





Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Made the mistake of falling asleep in my recliner when I got home from work. Woke up with an awful headache. Took some medication and ate dinner and it finally went away.
> 
> I texted my cousin today and got a little more information on my mom. The trip to the cardiologist is to assess her risk level for the colonoscopy. At this  point she really doesn't have much of a choice in the matter. If the mass isn't removed it could grow and obstruct her colon. Then there is a whole new set of problems to deal with.
> 
> My cousin is going to be working for Mom's cardiologist starting next month. I asked her when she graduates the nursing program and she said she has about a year and a half left. I asked her to send me a graduation invitation. I might not be able to go, but I definitely want to send her a gift.
> 
> 
> I am really looking forward to making our dining reservations, but have to wait until March.
> 
> 
> Hopefully someday. I would love to take a month and explore Scotland, England, and Ireland.
> 
> Great pictures. I would love to see a launch in person. I have a framed print of a nighttime shuttle launch from ages ago.
> 
> I have thought about buying a griddle, but don't really have place to store one. Maybe after we get our kitchen renovated, but I don't know when that will be.
> 
> 
> We bought annual passes last year for the first time and then....Covid. Thankfully they are extending the passes to the end of this year. I hope they are able to fully open sometime this year.
> 
> I need to do that too. We need to have our taxes filed before we can submit the paperwork for B's financial aid.
> 
> We are expecting more snow and ice on Thursday. We have been told that there could be power outages. Thankfully we just had our propane tank filled. I have a feeling I will not be going to work on Thursday.
> 
> Cool magic band.
> 
> i would love the see the quilt.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great way to spend a birthday. My 50th was spent at Universal. DH wants to go to Las Vegas for his 60th.
> 
> 
> I think the biggest thing stopping me form doing it is that the only part time job I could probably get would be either retail or fast food. I've done both and really don't want to do either again.
> 
> I really should be going to bed now, but I am very wide awake. Guess I will see if there is anything worth watching on TV.  I still have a book to read. I don't know why I have been so hesitant to start it.



Hope your mum can get seen for the colonoscopy sooner rather than later, waiting is the worst. 

There are some beautiful places in those countries, and many outwith the obvious tourist places. 

Hope you got to sleep and have a good sleep. I`ve read many a book that I`ve been hesitant to start, but usually ended up enjoying....The Idiot was one of them. But recently picked up a book called Behind Closed Doors by B.A. Paris......strange one and another that was quite hard to read, but I persevered and was glad I did. 





So, probably no walk along the shore this morning as we have some rain and another very high wind blowing around us. We are going to pop out to a farm store for more fresh veg, grocery delivery tomorrow but never order fruit and veg from them. And it`s a little drive out. 

Chicken and mango salad for lunch again today, still have some chicken to cook off this morning. And stir fries tonight for dinner. 

I do need to get back into scanning all the real pictures I have, got away from it for a while, but must make an effort to try and get through them all.....however long it takes! 

But, middle of the week again........







































Happy Wednesday...........​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  A Happy Birthday to Julie’s DS.  Enjoy the birthday cake . 

Woot!


Double Woot! That hump of a day camel reminder Wednesday is here. So much closer to that fabulous Friday feeling.

Yay, DisneyLife will be sporting a great looking wrist band, and ready for some food and fun at the Mouse parks. Hope the weather will be much warmer then that cold you are enjoying now.

Charade, ah, after we bought our house 30 years ago, every once in awhile we get mail from the prior owner. Why we have a shredder at home. And yep, getting the tax documents ready. That time of year. Glad your headache went away, and good thoughts mom gets that colonoscopy. Nice to send a graduation present when your cousin finishes nursing school. And nice you have her to help with your mom.

And so, a nap for me may be in the cards today. Seems DH feel asleep after dinner, so by 1am he was wide awake. And I was too. Sigh. Not much sleep after that, as he is not good at going back to sleep after waking up in the middle of the night. At least when he woke up from sleeping on the sofa, he saw little one quite animated as she was playing with her online friends on the TV in that room. Complaint made, and both headed to their bedrooms. Neither DH nor I are early birds. Sigh.

But no matter, a happy thought, tea in my hand and a beautiful sunny Wednesday. How nice is that?

Well, then there’s my phone that keeps reminding me a winter weather watch expires in 2 days. Ah, as the day goes by, so the temps will drop. And by the time that annoying Low Weather System from the Polar region arrives in the overnight, and we will get earth, wind and fire, er, 3 to 6 inches of snow, sleet and rain. Ugh. Seems Charade is sharing in our winter weather joys. I hope you don’t loose power tomorrow and your and my snow totals are not as much as said, and the ice not doing any damage. And you can bet we will be out there clearing off, as since that pesky polar weather means anything wet and not cleared, will be icy. Sigh. Winter. Yeah, I certainly understand why Pumpkin wants her birthdays to be at a very warm feeling beach with a cool drink in her hand.

Good Morning Schumi.  Sounds like a food getting day.  Hope your trip to the farm store was successful.  Too bad the weather was not nice enough for a beach walk.  Rainy and windy, nope I’d not be waking there either.  With my cooling sunny day, will get my lunchtime walk in.  While we are to get more snow, the snow that fell two weeks ago, and topped off with double that amount last week, is still is around, so not looking forward to more snow.  Hope your weather improves today, and groceries get delivered tomorrow.

Ah Julie must be enjoying the birthday DS’s day.  Hope all have a great time celebrating. 

More tea is needed, and a search for a quick breakfast.

A most Wonderful Wednesday homies.  May today find you happy, warm and ready for that Friday feeling.  A hearty Good Morning to you homies too.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good afternoon all.  Looks like a few poor sleeps amongst us - yes me included.  Cannot nap in the day (unless unwell) so hopefully a better sleep tonight.

We’ve been busy this morning and spending time with the GC as they’ve now gone until Monday.  First time for so long and both not wanting to go so lots of hugs and reassurance.  Tough on Em too but happily gone to meet one of her friends for a good walk and chat after the drop off.

Finished off the birthday cake and making a cheese and onion pie for tea.

Lovely bright sunny day so Kev is off for a walk but I’m taking advantage of the empty house to do all the floors and they will have time to dry before little paws or feet return!


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> I am really looking forward to making our dining reservations, but have to wait until March.


I bet you already have it mentally planned out!   So few of them open now, it’s a bit easier to winnow them down.  I stil see lots of options open for our upcoming trip. Unfortunately, the menus are so limited, my picky eaters would starve.

Familiarity can easily breed contempt.  We aren’t quite as forgiving as others when it comes to food lol.  when it’s just he & me, we patronize just a few onsite WDW restuarants. This, due to both declining options & quality over the years.  We absolutely don’t mind spending $$$ on a meal, mind you.  

Do find it enjoyable to escape offsite for a great meal and see a little bit of the real world in the area.  So many others love the onsite grub/prefer being in a bubble, something for everyone in FL


Charade67 said:


> At this point she really doesn't have much of a choice in the matter.


Well, you always have ‘a’ choice.  It’s great to hear she was brave & decided to go thru the colonoscopy.  Have heard of a few elderly people during the pandemic who have been so terrified of going near a medical facility they have delayed life-saving treatment.

Was so great to see on news this am that in the US, in six weeks time, the number of vaccines distributed to the states has increased nearly 60%. The skies are finally starting to part



Charade67 said:


> Great pictures. I would love to see a launch in person. I have a framed print of a nighttime shuttle launch from ages ago.


Oddly, have found it easy to see rocket launches.  It’s the shuttles that escaped me.  Believe their % of delays/cancellations was much higher.  I scheduled two different trips around the last launch...both dates were missed.    


schumigirl said:


> We are going to pop out to a farm store for more fresh veg, grocery delivery tomorrow but never order fruit and veg from them. And it`s a little drive out.


Nice, sun is shining brightly here but frigid.  Deck is re-covered in what appears to be a half inch of ice & few of snow.  It can sit there for a day or two at this point lol

Saw another blurb on tube re UK starting to invest more re indoor hydroponic farming to help ensure better supplies in your area. Looked similar to the Epcot land attraction display.  Didn’t really think there were large-scale applications 


Realfoodfans said:


> Finished off the birthday cake and making a cheese and onion pie for tea.


Yum to the first, not too sure about the 2nd, never heard of that sort of savory pie.  Happy birthday to the ‘ lil.  Make sure to post a pic


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> I shoveled off my largest deck this afternoon. Feel like my knuckles are dragging on the ground. I’m sure my back will have lots to say tomorrow


I know that feeling...not fun...



Charade67 said:


> I really should be going to bed now, but I am very wide awake. Guess I will see if there is anything worth watching on TV.  I still have a book to read. I don't know why I have been so hesitant to start it.


Which book if you don't mind sharing.  I'm always up to try a new book!



schumigirl said:


> usually ended up enjoying....The Idiot was one of them. But recently picked up a book called Behind Closed Doors by B.A. Paris......strange one and another that was quite hard to read, but I persevered and was glad I did.
> Happy Wednesday...........​


You ended up reading Behind Closed Doors!!  I think you saw the thread where I said it gave me bad dreams...what are your thoughts of it?
I may have to search The Idiot on my Kindle.



Lynne G said:


> Woot!
> View attachment 557072
> 
> Double Woot! That hump of a day camel reminder Wednesday is here. So much closer to that fabulous Friday feeling.
> 
> But no matter, a happy thought, tea in my hand and a beautiful sunny Wednesday. How nice is that?
> 
> A most Wonderful Wednesday homies.  May today find you happy, warm and ready for that Friday feeling.  A hearty Good Morning to you homies too.


Lynne, I always look forward to your positive morning greetings!    



Realfoodfans said:


> Good afternoon all.  Looks like a few poor sleeps amongst us - yes me included.  Cannot nap in the day (unless unwell) so hopefully a better sleep tonight.


Add me to the didn't sleep well crowd.  Woke with a headache, and it's still dry February for me.....no blaming it on wine, lol!
On my second cup of coffee to see if the caffeine will help alleviate it.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Keisha cannot believe no cheese and onion pie in your location.  Very popular here and very simple - I slow cook white onions (lots) in butter, a little water and salt and pepper. Shortcrust pastry made with lard and butter.  Let the soft onions go cold.  Layer the onions and strong Cheddar cheese in the pastry lined tin then top with pastry.  Brush with beaten egg and bake. Let pie stand for 20 minutes before cutting and serving.  Cheese was one of the things I missed most when one consultant told me to avoid dairy.  I have no problem with dairy but it took me a lot of food diary keeping to find that out.

More sad news today.  Had heard on news about a Patterdale Mountain Rescue member suffering life changing injuries following a fall during a call out to lockdown breakers in distress.  Only just had a call from a close friend to say it is an old colleague of mine and Kev’s from AZ who also took early retirement and moved to the Lake District.  Chris Lewis.  Absolutely shocking.  A fund has been set up to help him going forward.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yay!  A Happy Birthday to Julie’s DS.  Enjoy the birthday cake .
> 
> Woot!
> View attachment 557072
> 
> Double Woot! That hump of a day camel reminder Wednesday is here. So much closer to that fabulous Friday feeling.
> 
> Yay, DisneyLife will be sporting a great looking wrist band, and ready for some food and fun at the Mouse parks. Hope the weather will be much warmer then that cold you are enjoying now.
> 
> Charade, ah, after we bought our house 30 years ago, every once in awhile we get mail from the prior owner. Why we have a shredder at home. And yep, getting the tax documents ready. That time of year. Glad your headache went away, and good thoughts mom gets that colonoscopy. Nice to send a graduation present when your cousin finishes nursing school. And nice you have her to help with your mom.
> 
> And so, a nap for me may be in the cards today. Seems DH feel asleep after dinner, so by 1am he was wide awake. And I was too. Sigh. Not much sleep after that, as he is not good at going back to sleep after waking up in the middle of the night. At least when he woke up from sleeping on the sofa, he saw little one quite animated as she was playing with her online friends on the TV in that room. Complaint made, and both headed to their bedrooms. Neither DH nor I are early birds. Sigh.
> 
> But no matter, a happy thought, tea in my hand and a beautiful sunny Wednesday. How nice is that?
> 
> Well, then there’s my phone that keeps reminding me a winter weather watch expires in 2 days. Ah, as the day goes by, so the temps will drop. And by the time that annoying Low Weather System from the Polar region arrives in the overnight, and we will get earth, wind and fire, er, 3 to 6 inches of snow, sleet and rain. Ugh. Seems Charade is sharing in our winter weather joys. I hope you don’t loose power tomorrow and your and my snow totals are not as much as said, and the ice not doing any damage. And you can bet we will be out there clearing off, as since that pesky polar weather means anything wet and not cleared, will be icy. Sigh. Winter. Yeah, I certainly understand why Pumpkin wants her birthdays to be at a very warm feeling beach with a cool drink in her hand.
> 
> Good Morning Schumi.  Sounds like a food getting day.  Hope your trip to the farm store was successful.  Too bad the weather was not nice enough for a beach walk.  Rainy and windy, nope I’d not be waking there either.  With my cooling sunny day, will get my lunchtime walk in.  While we are to get more snow, the snow that fell two weeks ago, and topped off with double that amount last week, is still is around, so not looking forward to more snow.  Hope your weather improves today, and groceries get delivered tomorrow.
> 
> Ah Julie must be enjoying the birthday DS’s day.  Hope all have a great time celebrating.
> 
> More tea is needed, and a search for a quick breakfast.
> 
> A most Wonderful Wednesday homies.  May today find you happy, warm and ready for that Friday feeling.  A hearty Good Morning to you homies too.




It actually got out quite nice in the end......even got some washing out on the line today....and it`s dry. 

hope you have a good day Lynne and that snow disappears soon, and of course more tea.....






Realfoodfans said:


> Good afternoon all.  Looks like a few poor sleeps amongst us - yes me included.  Cannot nap in the day (unless unwell) so hopefully a better sleep tonight.
> 
> We’ve been busy this morning and spending time with the GC as they’ve now gone until Monday.  First time for so long and both not wanting to go so lots of hugs and reassurance.  Tough on Em too but happily gone to meet one of her friends for a good walk and chat after the drop off.
> 
> Finished off the birthday cake and making a cheese and onion pie for tea.
> 
> Lovely bright sunny day so Kev is off for a walk but I’m taking advantage of the empty house to do all the floors and they will have time to dry before little paws or feet return!



Happy Birthday to your son........





keishashadow said:


> View attachment 557128
> 
> 
> I bet you already have it mentally planned out!   So few of them open now, it’s a bit easier to winnow them down.  I stil see lots of options open for our upcoming trip. Unfortunately, the menus are so limited, my picky eaters would starve.
> 
> Familiarity can easily breed contempt.  We aren’t quite as forgiving as others when it comes to food lol.  when it’s just he & me, we patronize just a few onsite WDW restuarants. This, due to both declining options & quality over the years.  We absolutely don’t mind spending $$$ on a meal, mind you.
> 
> Do find it enjoyable to escape offsite for a great meal and see a little bit of the real world in the area.  So many others love the onsite grub/prefer being in a bubble, something for everyone in FL
> 
> Well, you always have ‘a’ choice.  It’s great to hear she was brave & decided to go thru the colonoscopy.  Have heard of a few elderly people during the pandemic who have been so terrified of going near a medical facility they have delayed life-saving treatment.
> 
> Was so great to see on news this am that in the US, in six weeks time, the number of vaccines distributed to the states has increased nearly 60%. The skies are finally starting to part
> 
> 
> Oddly, have found it easy to see rocket launches.  It’s the shuttles that escaped me.  Believe their % of delays/cancellations was much higher.  I scheduled two different trips around the last launch...both dates were missed.
> 
> Nice, sun is shining brightly here but frigid.  Deck is re-covered in what appears to be a half inch of ice & few of snow.  It can sit there for a day or two at this point lol
> 
> Saw another blurb on tube re UK starting to invest more re indoor hydroponic farming to help ensure better supplies in your area. Looked similar to the Epcot land attraction display.  Didn’t really think there were large-scale applications
> 
> Yum to the first, not too sure about the 2nd, never heard of that sort of savory pie.  Happy birthday to the ‘ lil.  Make sure to post a pic




Wednesday is much better than Princesses! 

Yes, it`s quite an endeavour they`re taking on with that project.....hope it comes to fruition. I was never quite sure why we didn`t keep going with desalination plants, that project barely made past the first conversations many moons ago. I guess the costs outweighed any benefit. 

Yes, I`d ignore that snow too......





J'aime Paris said:


> I know that feeling...not fun...
> 
> 
> Which book if you don't mind sharing.  I'm always up to try a new book!
> 
> 
> You ended up reading Behind Closed Doors!!  I think you saw the thread where I said it gave me bad dreams...what are your thoughts of it?
> I may have to search The Idiot on my Kindle.
> 
> 
> Lynne, I always look forward to your positive morning greetings!
> 
> 
> Add me to the didn't sleep well crowd.  Woke with a headache, and it's still dry February for me.....no blaming it on wine, lol!
> On my second cup of coffee to see if the caffeine will help alleviate it.



You`ve read that book too!! I must have forgotten.....oops.

I thought it was a hard read once you knew what was happening, and very, very frustrating!!! I liked the ending though, but would have preferred to read about her tell Millie what had happened and that they would be ok. Also would have liked to hear her tell Esther more of what she had gone through at the airport.....but I think she had it well worked out already. 

We are going to discuss The Idiot next week and then my friend Felicity gets to choose.....she has been told we want something light  and fun after The Idiot.....lol....

Hope the headache has gone.......they`re never fun.



Been one of those busy days.......

Some of you ladies know we are without our shower in our master bathroom, someone  dropped a large bottle of shampoo and cracked the base.....so new one will be on order, but a different shape and size to the one we have now. Going to be a little bit of mess as they rip the old one out, retile the walls and new flooring.

Kyle told us we weren`t using his bathroom meantime lol..........so Tom and I are using the main family bathroom that usually is unused most of the time. Not a hassle, just different as it`s a regular shower, not as fancy as our own. We can still use the toilet and sink in our own bathroom for now though. Could be a few weeks till the guys can come and do it. But they came back to properly measure it today. Still, it`s fun choosing all new stuff in there. 

Never rains but it pours.......


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Paris, I hope your headache goes away fast.  Second cups always good. 

Eh, would take a cheese and bacon pie. Not a fan of onion taste. But sounds like a lovely accompaniment to your tea.

Ooh getting near lunch. Men want chili, but think little one and I are doing soup. Yeah, sunglasses are on, but so is my winter jacket. 

Yep, no princess here, Keisha.  Though little one when a toddler wanted to be Cinderella.  Cried when she did not have yellow hair.  Little did she know, many thought I dyed her hair.  Nope, always naturally brown with blonde and red highlights.  After that was a Jasmine fan.  Buy 8, Tinker Bell, and by 10, done with dressing up as characters.  Hope your snow is easy to shovel.


----------



## schumigirl

Absolutely Something About Nothing.......but......

I had my first washing of the year hang out on the line today....and it dried. Good sunshine and a light breeze.....

It`s the simple things.......


----------



## Realfoodfans

DS enjoyed the cake reveal!


----------



## Lynne G

That’s great Schumi.  If I hung out the wash, it would be frozen. Can’t do that until May or June.  We still have wall to wall .  So at least I have that.  

Great looking rainbow cake, Julie. Hope DS is enjoying his birthday.

After lunch is dragging. Soup was tasty, and enjoying more tea now.

All have gloves and winter hats by the front door.  Snow shovels were not put away, so they are ready outside the garage.  Sigh.  Not looking forward to more snow.  And more eek, that 6 to 9 inch snow line looks very close to us.  Deep sigh.  Spring should be here next month.  Need to keep saying that.  Thus polar sent temps are certainly not appreciated.  Polar winds, take that cold wind back to the Arctic.


----------



## cam757

A cold day here but at least the sun is still shining, at least for a little while longer.  Not much going on at work today. I was thinking about running our for lunch but I think I will make do with my strawberry yogurt. 

DS's school has finally made the decision to go back to school 2 days a week.  It is optional but DS does not want to go of course. He thinks he will be the only one there and to make matters worse, one of his teachers seems to be discouraging the students from attending in person.  Uggh, lots to think about....

I did start a 750 piece puzzle over the weekend. It is a Thomas Kincade Pinocchio scene.  I haven't done a puzzle in years and it is tough. I should have started off with a preschool puzzle and worked my way up. Lol.



Charade67 said:


> We are expecting more snow and ice on Thursday. We have been told that there could be power outages. Thankfully we just had our propane tank filled. I have a feeling I will not be going to work on Thursday.



Yeah, you are probably right about work.  Sounds like it is going to big icy mess.  Hope you guys are spared from the brunt of the storm. 



schumigirl said:


> But recently picked up a book called Behind Closed Doors by B.A. Paris......strange one and another that was quite hard to read, but I persevered and was glad I did.



It has been a while but I read that one a year or two ago. If I recall, it was a bit twisted indeed.  



schumigirl said:


> Some of you ladies know we are without our shower in our master bathroom, someone  dropped a large bottle of shampoo and cracked the base.....so new one will be on order, but a different shape and size to the one we have now. Going to be a little bit of mess as they rip the old one out, retile the walls and new flooring.



Sorry about your shower but that is exciting to get a new one. 



Realfoodfans said:


> ery popular here and very simple - I slow cook white onions (lots) in butter, a little water and salt and pepper. Shortcrust pastry made with lard and butter. Let the soft onions go cold. Layer the onions and strong Cheddar cheese in the pastry lined tin then top with pastry. Brush with beaten egg and bake. Let pie stand for 20 minutes before cutting and serving.



That sounds good. I love savory pastry pies.  I may have to try that one.   

Your cake is beautiful. Happy Birthday to your DS.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Realfoodfans said:


> Keisha cannot believe no cheese and onion pie in your location.  Very popular here and very simple - I slow cook white onions (lots) in butter, a little water and salt and pepper. Shortcrust pastry made with lard and butter.  Let the soft onions go cold.  Layer the onions and strong Cheddar cheese in the pastry lined tin then top with pastry.  Brush with beaten egg and bake. Let pie stand for 20 minutes before cutting and serving.  Cheese was one of the things I missed most when one consultant told me to avoid dairy.  I have no problem with dairy but it took me a lot of food diary keeping to find that out.
> 
> More sad news today.  Had heard on news about a Patterdale Mountain Rescue member suffering life changing injuries following a fall during a call out to lockdown breakers in distress.  Only just had a call from a close friend to say it is an old colleague of mine and Kev’s from AZ who also took early retirement and moved to the Lake District.  Chris Lewis.  Absolutely shocking.  A fund has been set up to help him going forward.


Pie sounds lovely, but my DH doesn't like onion.  May have to make when DD is home.
Sorry about your old colleague, and I hope he's able to recover .



schumigirl said:


> You`ve read that book too!! I must have forgotten.....oops.
> 
> I thought it was a hard read once you knew what was happening, and very, very frustrating!!! I liked the ending though, but would have preferred to read about her tell Millie what had happened and that they would be ok. Also would have liked to hear her tell Esther more of what she had gone through at the airport.....but I think she had it well worked out already.
> 
> 
> Hope the headache has gone.......they`re never fun.
> 
> Some of you ladies know we are without our shower in our master bathroom, someone  dropped a large bottle of shampoo and cracked the base.....so new one will be on order, but a different shape and size to the one we have now. Going to be a little bit of mess as they rip the old one out, retile the walls and new flooring.


Yes, it was a difficult read.  Agreed that the ending was what horrible hubby deserved...

Headache gone, thank you!

Opps!  Those big shampoo bottles can be slippery....I'm sure the new shower will be even better!!



Lynne G said:


> Oh Paris, I hope your headache goes away fast.  Second cups always good.


Yes, second cup did the trick!  Thx!



Realfoodfans said:


> View attachment 557176
> DS enjoyed the cake reveal!


That's quite beautiful!!!



cam757 said:


> I did start a 750 piece puzzle over the weekend. It is a Thomas Kincade Pinocchio scene.  I haven't done a puzzle in years and it is tough. I should have started off with a preschool puzzle and worked my way up. Lol.


I enjoy doing puzzles, especially this time of the year when its so darn cold!
The Thomas Kincade ones are beautiful!  I've done the Little Mermaid and Beauty and the Beast of those.



ETA:  Blood donation went well!  Left with a cranberry juice, a bag of Doritos and oatmeal raisin cookies!  They do like to feed you after donating...

A man next to me didn't enjoy his experience so much.  He was just finishing his donation when I sat down.  All of a sudden he said "I'm gonna pass out"!  And he did.

The nurses were really great!  They got him reclined and put ice behind his neck.  He came around pretty quickly.  But white as a ghost!  And then the nausea set in.....that part just about got me...

They were able to find a screen to put around the area of the poor guy.  He was still laying there when I was all finished.

If I test positive for the antibodies of Covid, someone will reach out to me within a day or two.  If I test negative, I'll receive a letter in a couple of weeks.   Kinda strange approach....if I don't get the phone call....I can kinda figure it out myself, lol!


----------



## Charade67

We have food, bottled water, flashlights, propane, and driveway ice melt. I think we are ready. I am not planning to go anywhere tomorrow. 



schumigirl said:


> Hope you got to sleep and have a good sleep. I`ve read many a book that I`ve been hesitant to start, but usually ended up enjoying.


 I know I will enjoy the book. I think the reason I have been so reluctant to start is because it is the last book written by Mary Higgins Clark. I know that when I finish the book I will never read another new book from her again. 



Lynne G said:


> Not much sleep after that, as he is not good at going back to sleep after waking up in the middle of the night.


That's me too. Once awake I am usually awake for a couple of hours at least. 



Lynne G said:


> Seems Charade is sharing in our winter weather joys. I hope you don’t loose power tomorrow and your and my snow totals are not as much as said, and the ice not doing any damage.


Thanks Lynne. I think we are supposed to get more ice than snow which is what will make this storm so bad. I would much rather have the snow. 



keishashadow said:


> I bet you already have it mentally planned out!


I do. I have been trying to get my family to branch out and try new restaurants, but have been met with some resistance. 



keishashadow said:


> . So many others love the onsite grub/prefer being in a bubble, something for everyone in FL


We are Disney bubble people. We've only booked ADRs in the parks and Disney Springs. I think we should expand our bubble and look at the restaurants at sone of the resorts too. 




J'aime Paris said:


> Which book if you don't mind sharing. I'm always up to try a new book!


It's called Piece of My Heart. It was co written by Mary Higgins Clark and Alafair Burke. Mary Higgins Clark is my favorite author. I have read all of her other mysteries.



Realfoodfans said:


> Keisha cannot believe no cheese and onion pie in your location. Very popular here and very simple - I slow cook white onions (lots) in butter, a little water and salt and pepper. Shortcrust pastry made with lard and butter. Let the soft onions go cold. Layer the onions and strong Cheddar cheese in the pastry lined tin then top with pastry. Brush with beaten egg and bake. Let pie stand for 20 minutes before cutting and serving.


I have never had a cheese and onion pie either, but it sounds really good. 



schumigirl said:


> Wednesday is much better than Princesses!





Lynne G said:


> Yep, no princess here,


 B still wants to be a Disney princess. She would actually like to be a princess actor at one of the parks. She would also like to be a Jedi and an Avenger, so I guess that's good balance. 



Realfoodfans said:


> DS enjoyed the cake reveal!


Beautiful cake. 



cam757 said:


> I did start a 750 piece puzzle over the weekend. It is a Thomas Kincade Pinocchio scene. I haven't done a puzzle in years and it is tough. I should have started off with a preschool puzzle and worked my way up. Lol.


 I would love to see it when you are finished. I should have bought some more puzzles when I was out today. 



J'aime Paris said:


> A man next to me didn't enjoy his experience so much. He was just finishing his donation when I sat down. All of a sudden he said "I'm gonna pass out"! And he did.
> 
> The nurses were really great! They got him reclined and put ice behind his neck. He came around pretty quickly. But white as a ghost! And then the nausea set in.....that part just about got me...
> 
> They were able to find a screen to put around the area of the poor guy. He was still laying there when I was all finished.


This sounds very similar to the one and only time I donated blood. It wasn't pretty. 

Waiting for dh to get home from his martial arts class and then we will have a late supper. I will probably make breakfast for supper since it is quick and easy.


----------



## keishashadow

The salmon (thought it was tuna when i pulled it out to thaw) & Alfredo was quite good if I do say so myself.  A requested dish, another one i typically avoid for some reason.   Mostly because of what I imagine the calorie count.


schumigirl said:


> so Tom and I are using the main family bathroom that usually is unused most of the time. Not a hassle, just different as it`s a regular shower, not as fancy as our own


Good think you have ample bathrooms. Wish we had another full one in the house.


Lynne G said:


> Though little one when a toddler wanted to be Cinderella.


Seems they snap out of princess mode when they discover sports.


schumigirl said:


> I had my first washing of the year hang out on the line today....and it dried. Good sunshine and a light breeze.....


Oh my...you are a domestic Goddess.  Many places here forbid the practice, bit snobby IMO


Realfoodfans said:


> DS enjoyed the cake reveal!


What a cheerful cake!


cam757 said:


> Uggh, lots to think about....


Do think the kids benefit from socialization factor but you have to factor in the infection rate.  GD’s been in school full time for last 6 weeks.  She loves it.  Did have option of virtual. What i do like is they can elect to do VR on any given day, helpful when weather is bad.


J'aime Paris said:


> A man next to me didn't enjoy his experience so much. He was just finishing his donation when I sat down. All of a sudden he said "I'm gonna pass out"! And he did.


always seems to be a dude


Charade67 said:


> I think the reason I have been so reluctant to start is because it is the last book written by Mary Higgins Clark. I know that when I finish the book I will never read another new book from her again.


I do the same with books & even tv shows


Charade67 said:


> think we should expand our bubble and look at the restaurants at sone of the resorts too.


Many of the deluxe resort restaurants are the best onsite IMO. Sadly, so few are open.  Think that’s going to change sooner vs later


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, dinner was served.  Grilled chicken breasts with sautéed tomatoes, carrots and broccoli, and steamed corn.  Onion rings in the air fryer.  Nothing left over.  Guess all were hungry. 

Made the mistake to do some food shopping after work. Yeah, forgot the milk and bread shopping crowds were there. Long lines to checkout. But they had what I had come for, so was happy after I got outta there. Some of the overloaded carts that I saw. By Friday, all should be able to get to the store, so my cart looked more empty than most. Not like we don’t have food to eat. And most importantly, came home with ice cream and some donuts, with some other items, including the pasta salad older one likes from the store I had gone to.

Charade, we are ready too. All devices charged. Windshield wipers put up, and cars checked for anything that may burst with this below freezing night. Saying the snow to start in the predawn hours, with the steadiest in the morning. And sigh, now we are in the 6 to 9 inches of snow zone. Ugh.

Yeah, some are better at giving blood than others, Paris. We usually all feel fine when done, and last time we gave blood, besides a water bottle and fresh orange, we all got a tee shirt.

Almost my bedtime.  So wishing all the homies for a good night sleep.  Snuggle under those covers and close your eyes.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> That’s great Schumi.  If I hung out the wash, it would be frozen. Can’t do that until May or June.  We still have wall to wall ☀.  So at least I have that.
> 
> Great looking rainbow cake, Julie. Hope DS is enjoying his birthday.
> 
> After lunch is dragging. Soup was tasty, and enjoying more tea now.
> 
> All have gloves and winter hats by the front door.  Snow shovels were not put away, so they are ready outside the garage.  Sigh.  Not looking forward to more snow.  And more eek, that 6 to 9 inch snow line looks very close to us.  Deep sigh.  Spring should be here next month.  Need to keep saying that.  Thus polar sent temps are certainly not appreciated.  Polar winds, take that cold wind back to the Arctic.



I think this is the earliest in the year we have ever put the lines back out......yes, we have some gorgeous sunshine this time of year when it does come out. I`m always glad when February is over though. 





cam757 said:


> A cold day here but at least the sun is still shining, at least for a little while longer.  Not much going on at work today. I was thinking about running our for lunch but I think I will make do with my strawberry yogurt.
> 
> DS's school has finally made the decision to go back to school 2 days a week.  It is optional but DS does not want to go of course. He thinks he will be the only one there and to make matters worse, one of his teachers seems to be discouraging the students from attending in person.  Uggh, lots to think about....
> 
> I did start a 750 piece puzzle over the weekend. It is a Thomas Kincade Pinocchio scene.  I haven't done a puzzle in years and it is tough. I should have started off with a preschool puzzle and worked my way up. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you are probably right about work.  Sounds like it is going to big icy mess.  Hope you guys are spared from the brunt of the storm.
> 
> 
> 
> It has been a while but I read that one a year or two ago. If I recall, it was a bit twisted indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about your shower but that is exciting to get a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds good. I love savory pastry pies.  I may have to try that one.
> 
> Your cake is beautiful. Happy Birthday to your DS.




Thomas Kincade items are lovely.....that`ll be lovely. 

Yes, that was a twisted book, but couldn`t put it down hoping for a good ending! And yes, I am looking forward to getting the shower/tiles and floor renewed. We did refit the master bathroom within the last couple of years, so the toilet and sinks don`t need renewed, and I really like them. Just not looking forward to the mess knocking things like bathrooms out makes.....we`ll move out of our room while it`s going on for sure. 

Hope things are good and good luck for your son and his decision. Right now over here the only kids at school are special needs and children of essential workers. They are trying to get all kids back, but who knows. 





J'aime Paris said:


> Pie sounds lovely, but my DH doesn't like onion.  May have to make when DD is home.
> Sorry about your old colleague, and I hope he's able to recover .
> 
> 
> Yes, it was a difficult read.  Agreed that the ending was what horrible hubby deserved...
> 
> Headache gone, thank you!
> 
> Opps!  Those big shampoo bottles can be slippery....I'm sure the new shower will be even better!!
> 
> 
> Yes, second cup did the trick!  Thx!
> 
> 
> That's quite beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> I enjoy doing puzzles, especially this time of the year when its so darn cold!
> The Thomas Kincade ones are beautiful!  I've done the Little Mermaid and Beauty and the Beast of those.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  Blood donation went well!  Left with a cranberry juice, a bag of Doritos and oatmeal raisin cookies!  They do like to feed you after donating...
> 
> A man next to me didn't enjoy his experience so much.  He was just finishing his donation when I sat down.  All of a sudden he said "I'm gonna pass out"!  And he did.
> 
> The nurses were really great!  They got him reclined and put ice behind his neck.  He came around pretty quickly.  But white as a ghost!  And then the nausea set in.....that part just about got me...
> 
> They were able to find a screen to put around the area of the poor guy.  He was still laying there when I was all finished.
> 
> If I test positive for the antibodies of Covid, someone will reach out to me within a day or two.  If I test negative, I'll receive a letter in a couple of weeks.   Kinda strange approach....if I don't get the phone call....I can kinda figure it out myself, lol!




Glad the donation went well.....and poor guy! We get a cup of tea and a biscuit (cookie) and sent on our way after 15 minutes. 

Yes, it was one of those large American bottles of Aussie shampoo.....I`m just glad it didn`t land on my toes! Ouch. 

He did get his just desserts for sure.....and I did like the way she did it in the end knowing she`d never get away, but it ended a little abruptly. You know I said to Tom I thought I had seen someone discuss it......I did forget it was you......I`m reading the Captain Tom autobiography right now, Tomorrow Will Be a Good Day, till new book is chosen next week. I`m engrossed in it already. What a wonderful man he really was.

Watched an interview with one of his daughters yesterday where she spoke of hiding all the nasty troll comments from him over the last months, she said it would have broken his heart. They`ve arrested someone for making some of those comments now.






Charade67 said:


> We have food, bottled water, flashlights, propane, and driveway ice melt. I think we are ready. I am not planning to go anywhere tomorrow.
> 
> I know I will enjoy the book. I think the reason I have been so reluctant to start is because it is the last book written by Mary Higgins Clark. I know that when I finish the book I will never read another new book from her again.
> 
> That's me too. Once awake I am usually awake for a couple of hours at least.
> 
> Thanks Lynne. I think we are supposed to get more ice than snow which is what will make this storm so bad. I would much rather have the snow.
> 
> I do. I have been trying to get my family to branch out and try new restaurants, but have been met with some resistance.
> 
> We are Disney bubble people. We've only booked ADRs in the parks and Disney Springs. I think we should expand our bubble and look at the restaurants at sone of the resorts too.
> 
> 
> It's called Piece of My Heart. It was co written by Mary Higgins Clark and Alafair Burke. Mary Higgins Clark is my favorite author. I have read all of her other mysteries.
> 
> I have never had a cheese and onion pie either, but it sounds really good.
> 
> 
> B still wants to be a Disney princess. She would actually like to be a princess actor at one of the parks. She would also like to be a Jedi and an Avenger, so I guess that's good balance.
> 
> Beautiful cake.
> 
> I would love to see it when you are finished. I should have bought some more puzzles when I was out today.
> 
> 
> This sounds very similar to the one and only time I donated blood. It wasn't pretty.
> 
> Waiting for dh to get home from his martial arts class and then we will have a late supper. I will probably make breakfast for supper since it is quick and easy.



You are well prepared for anything. 

I haven`t read one of those MHC books for years. I think I read a few and always worked out the culprit, but they were always good and made some decent watchable tv movies. Did she ever write more books under a pseudonym? You may have a plethora of books to choose from if she did. Agatha Christie wrote under the pen name of Mary Westmacott. 

Breakfast for dinner seems very popular in America.....don`t think we`ve ever done it.....hope it was nice and hope your weather doesn`t get too bad. 






keishashadow said:


> The salmon (thought it was tuna when i pulled it out to thaw) & Alfredo was quite good if I do say so myself.  A requested dish, another one i typically avoid for some reason.   Mostly because of what I imagine the calorie count.
> 
> Good think you have ample bathrooms. Wish we had another full one in the house.
> 
> Seems they snap out of princess mode when they discover sports.
> 
> Oh my...you are a domestic Goddess.  Many places here forbid the practice, bit snobby IMO
> 
> What a cheerful cake!
> 
> Do think the kids benefit from socialization factor but you have to factor in the infection rate.  GD’s been in school full time for last 6 weeks.  She loves it.  Did have option of virtual. What i do like is they can elect to do VR on any given day, helpful when weather is bad.
> 
> always seems to be a dude
> 
> I do the same with books & even tv shows
> 
> Many of the deluxe resort restaurants are the best onsite IMO. Sadly, so few are open.  Think that’s going to change sooner vs later



I think if you put salmon in a dish, the goodness of the salmon negates any calories.......

I have relatives in Germany that can`t hang washing out in Germany on a Sunday....not sure how enforced it is now as it`s not something I asked about for years. But, agree.....what the heck is the objection to drying clothes! 

It`s a shame the way the Disney dining has been going last few years, so many saying the same thing. 






Lynne G said:


> Ah, dinner was served.  Grilled chicken breasts with sautéed tomatoes, carrots and broccoli, and steamed corn.  Onion rings in the air fryer.  Nothing left over.  Guess all were hungry.
> 
> Made the mistake to do some food shopping after work. Yeah, forgot the milk and bread shopping crowds were there. Long lines to checkout. But they had what I had come for, so was happy after I got outta there. Some of the overloaded carts that I saw. By Friday, all should be able to get to the store, so my cart looked more empty than most. Not like we don’t have food to eat. And most importantly, came home with ice cream and some donuts, with some other items, including the pasta salad older one likes from the store I had gone to.
> 
> Charade, we are ready too. All devices charged. Windshield wipers put up, and cars checked for anything that may burst with this below freezing night. Saying the snow to start in the predawn hours, with the steadiest in the morning. And sigh, now we are in the 6 to 9 inches of snow zone. Ugh.
> 
> Yeah, some are better at giving blood than others, Paris. We usually all feel fine when done, and last time we gave blood, besides a water bottle and fresh orange, we all got a tee shirt.
> 
> Almost my bedtime.  So wishing all the homies for a good night sleep.  Snuggle under those covers and close your eyes.



Crowds are the last thing you want when shopping now. We go as little as possible, and most of the farm places have strict limits and insist on social distancing, something grocery stores seem to have forgotten about. So we don`t use them unles we really have to. Delivery coming today. 

That is a lot of snow headed your way, at least you`re organised and don`t have to go out now you`re all stocked up. 




I doubt we`ll be walking this morning......blowing a hoolie again and more rain forecast, but not too much. We do have areas flooded with all the snow and rain we`ve had, nothing bad near us, but in our County. 

Grocery delivery coming between 9-10 and Tom has gone online to a butcher in Scotland and ordered some stuff to come Saturday morning. He`s the demon online shopper in the family.....I need to look and see what he`s ordered......I know there`ll be some steaks in there, but what else I have no idea.....bacon maybe. 

Have some phone calls to make today, and think I`ll try and do some more scanning. I don`t think I`ll ever get them all done. And I am being selective, not all pictures need to be done. 

Tonight we`ll be sitting down to watch TV and see the NASA Rover "Perseverence" land live on Mars......will be fascinating to watch. And although Mars is dimming now, we should still be able to see the planet with the naked eye....if the cloud clears too.....unbelievably exciting stuff!

Toast and marmalade for breakfast today, no idea what`s for lunch and dinner is those homemade burgers I was going to make the other day.....I think. 






























Happy Thirsty Throwback Thursday..........​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.  Schumi and Lynne usually our early homies.  Hope everyone with those weather warnings keep safe and warm.

I dare not start another jigsaw at the moment as I need to keep going with my hand sewing.  I have donated a few to people on Facebook groups requesting for lockdown people.

I am the same as Schumi and any opportunity to hang washing out to dry.  I knew about the Sunday law in some places but did not know about areas that ban it altogether.  When we had our holiday apartment in Devon there was a rule no laundry over balconies but we were ground floor with a nice outdoor area so I still used to put ours on a maiden as did our neighbours and luckily nobody objected.

Kev was a blood donor for 30 years and received an award but has not continued since retiring.  I cannot donate due to my allergies.  Well done to all those that can and do.

Em and I both need to visit the bank today so we will go to town together and are then calling at a quieter supermarket in the next town as she has vouchers to use for that store. The one in our town is just too busy and I haven’t been there for a very long time.  Quite excited to be going out together as we haven’t done for a good while.

DS and DIL anniversary today.  We are often away on holiday at this time so lots of lovely memories popped up on Facebook.  

Stay safe and warm all.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning to Schumi and Julie.  

Hope delivery was on time, Schumi. Nice to be able to order Scottish food items to be delivered too. While I get snow, you’ve gotten some very windy days. Hope your tea is hot, and calls are enjoyable. Breakfast sounded good.

Julie, hope you are feeling better, and had a nice walk with Louie this morning. Happy Anniversary to your DS and DIL. And hope the bank and shopping you have to do today will go well. Yeah, I try to not go to the grocery store when it’s crowded. But was not thinking to stock up for storm, more that I doubted I would get there today, and our stores’ sales mostly end today. And some of the items would have gone off sale tomorrow. So off to the store I went. Most try to keep distance, but that 6 feet rule was not followed by many. I just try to move further away, when someone comes too close for my comfort. There are still rules as to how many in most stores. I guess that limit for that store was not hit, as no line to get in. I have not seen grocery store lines to get in, for some time. Other kinds of stores, smaller ones, still see lines, longer ones I see sometimes.

Ah, wet and cold day we will have. Weather, I’m not thirsty. Tea, well yes, always ready to drink that.

Weather. Sigh. About 1/2 hour after I woke up, a rain shower happened. Yeah, news was saying that early rain will turn to snow shortly. And while salt trucks are out, slippery conditions. Work was closed, but with the common ability to work wherever a connection, no need for a weather day off. Thankfully, though, that means no commute.

And so, from the snowy part of this world, a good morning homies and a note to drink up, it’s not only good for ya, right thing to do this Thirsty Thursday. And yeah, Schumi, I’m ready for February to be over too. It does tend to be our coldest, and this February is certainly living up to that. 31F the high today. Blah.

Leaving with a smile though, warm inside with a blanket on my lap, and hot tea in my cup.  Stupid laptop already crashed once, but back to routine not too long later.  So homies, find a reason or two to smile and have a most terrific Thirsty Thursday.  And give a woot!  Tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Charade67 said:


> We have food, bottled water, flashlights, propane, and driveway ice melt. I think we are ready. I am not planning to go anywhere tomorrow.
> 
> 
> It's called Piece of My Heart. It was co written by Mary Higgins Clark and Alafair Burke. Mary Higgins Clark is my favorite author. I have read all of her other mysteries.


Sounds like you are prepared.  Stay safe and warm!
Thank you for the book title!



Lynne G said:


> Ah, dinner was served.  Grilled chicken breasts with sautéed tomatoes, carrots and broccoli, and steamed corn.  Onion rings in the air fryer.  Nothing left over.  Guess all were hungry.


Sounds like a great meal!



schumigirl said:


> He did get his just desserts for sure.....and I did like the way she did it in the end knowing she`d never get away, but it ended a little abruptly. You know I said to Tom I thought I had seen someone discuss it......I did forget it was you......I`m reading the Captain Tom autobiography right now, Tomorrow Will Be a Good Day, till new book is chosen next week. I`m engrossed in it already. What a wonderful man he really was.
> 
> Watched an interview with one of his daughters yesterday where she spoke of hiding all the nasty troll comments from him over the last months, she said it would have broken his heart. They`ve arrested someone for making some of those comments now.
> Happy Thirsty Throwback Thursday..........​


I'm sure I'd love the Captain Tom book!  What an incredible gentleman!!



Realfoodfans said:


> Em and I both need to visit the bank today so we will go to town together and are then calling at a quieter supermarket in the next town as she has vouchers to use for that store. The one in our town is just too busy and I haven’t been there for a very long time.  Quite excited to be going out together as we haven’t done for a good while.
> 
> DS and DIL anniversary today.  We are often away on holiday at this time so lots of lovely memories popped up on Facebook.
> 
> Stay safe and warm all.


Enjoy the outing!  And Happy Anniversary wishes to your DS and DIL!



Lynne G said:


> Ah, wet and cold day we will have. Weather, I’m not thirsty. Tea, well yes, always ready to drink that.
> 
> Weather. Sigh. About 1/2 hour after I woke up, a rain shower happened. Yeah, news was saying that early rain will turn to snow shortly. And while salt trucks are out, slippery conditions. Work was closed, but with the common ability to work wherever a connection, no need for a weather day off. Thankfully, though, that means no commute.
> 
> And so, from the snowy part of this world, a good morning homies and a note to drink up, it’s not only good for ya, right thing to do this Thirsty Thursday. And yeah, Schumi, I’m ready for February to be over too. It does tend to be our coldest, and this February is certainly living up to that. 31F the high today. Blah.
> 
> Leaving with a smile though, warm inside with a blanket on my lap, and hot tea in my cup.  Stupid laptop already crashed once, but back to routine not too long later.  So homies, find a reason or two to smile and have a most terrific Thirsty Thursday.  And give a woot!  Tomorrow is Friday!




Sending you an extra cup of tea (and a cute little friend) to keep warm today!!



Breakfast is plain yogurt, topped with banana slices, almonds and a bit of honey.  Coffee too, that's a must in the morning.
I will cook some food for the dogs today.  Each batch lasts 4-5 days. I started feeding my dogs 'real food' about 1.5 years ago.  They really love it!      ....If only I ate as healthy as they do, lol!

As the cast of Jersey Shore used to say, "GTL".  That's what I'm up to today...as well as a few other errands.


----------



## Charade67

Woke up at 5:00 this morning and couldn't get back to sleep. When I finally did I had a disturbing dream that woke me up again. Ugh.

I don't think we got any snow last night. Just sleet, and it's still sleeting. At least we still have power. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, we are ready too. All devices charged. Windshield wipers put up, and cars checked for anything that may burst with this below freezing night. Saying the snow to start in the predawn hours, with the steadiest in the morning. And sigh, now we are in the 6 to 9 inches of snow zone. Ugh.


 I would take your 6-9 inches of snow over the mess we are getting now. I made the mistake of going to the grocery store yesterday afternoon. I could not get out of there fast enough. 



schumigirl said:


> I haven`t read one of those MHC books for years. I think I read a few and always worked out the culprit, but they were always good and made some decent watchable tv movies. Did she ever write more books under a pseudonym? You may have a plethora of books to choose from if she did. Agatha Christie wrote under the pen name of Mary Westmacott.


I don't know if she ever wrote under a pseudonym. I didn't know that Agatha Christie did. 

This is what the road in front of my house looks like this morning.


----------



## Lynne G

Eh, not sure if either Charade or I are lucky.

Oh the weather is frightful, but so delightful. Not!  So far about 4 inches and hard to see, but still steadily snowing.  Haha, DH asked if I knew where the snow shovels are.  Like I did not have them ready.  LoL

Aww, thanks for the cute picture Paris.  Yep, I enjoy hot tea, and sometimes iced too.  Coffee I can drink, though mostly iced and not hot.  

Charade, hope you get a better sleep tonight.  I hate waking from a bad dream.  Stay safe with that icy weather.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Eh, not sure if either Charade or I are lucky.


I think we both lose.  I have never seen just the roads get iced over.


----------



## Lynne G

Unfortunately, I have seen iced over roads, Charade.  Such a snowy February.  Yeah, I think we are both weather losers.  LoL

Hey homies, time to chat.

And while we are ready for the snowy weather, sending prayers and good thoughts to all those in Texas. So sad to hear of no power, no clean water, and pipes bursting.  Hugs to all those suffering such terrible conditions in the cold.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Yes, it was one of those large American bottles of Aussie shampoo.....I`m just glad it didn`t land on my toes! Ouch.


Slippery when wet!

Long ago, dropped a 2 liter bottle of Pepsi on my big toe.  Blood everywhere, split it right open, 5 stitches, dislocated & bones broke.  Every single medical person i came into contact that day said they were going to call the toe truck.  I did appreciate the attempts at humor to diffuse the situation 


schumigirl said:


> Watched an interview with one of his daughters yesterday where she spoke of hiding all the nasty troll comments from him over the last months, she said it would have broken his heart. They`ve arrested someone for making some of those comments now.


Some people are so ‘small’ the only way they can feel important is to try to tear down another’s accomplishments.  


schumigirl said:


> But, agree.....what the heck is the objection to drying clothes!


It is ridiculous IMO.  How offensive is the sight of clothing wafting in the wind?  


schumigirl said:


> Tonight we`ll be sitting down to watch TV and see the NASA Rover "Perseverence" land live on Mars......will be fascinating to watch.


 Bit of a traffic jam up there now


Realfoodfans said:


> Em and I both need to visit the bank today so we will go to town together


They are permanently closing many bank branches here now, insisting that most are doing mobile banking.  Admit to depositing any sorts of checks I’ve received during pandemic that way.  It was that or you used an ATM or made an appointment.  Just recently opened up inside.


Lynne G said:


> And so, from the snowy part of this world, a good morning homies and a note to drink up, it’s not only good for ya, right thing to do this Thirsty


Cheers


J'aime Paris said:


> Sending you an extra cup of tea (and a cute little friend) to keep warm today!!


Aw, not fair...lynne got the child. 


Charade67 said:


> At least we still have power.


That’s the deal breaker.  Good luck.  Not sure if you’ve dealt with that situation in the past...if you do lose power, make sure to let your faucets drip to avoid them freezing & breaking

Unfortunately, that’s what everyone is doing on the TX power grid.  Now, water pressure so low, hydrant pressure is a problem.  A real shame, they had this happen to a lesser degree in 2011, should’ve addressed it and made changes then.  So many people are suffering, 21 dead so far



Charade67 said:


> would take your 6-9 inches of snow over the mess we are getting now. I made the mistake of going to the grocery store yesterday afternoon. I could not get out of there fast enough.


You and Lynne braved a store the night before a storm, eeek.  

Yes, i’d Take a foot of snow over a solid coating of ice.  Of which we have here again.  My car is encased with an light coating of snow upon it.  Just a few more inches of snow here today!

WM delivered two containers of snow melt, four more by the weekend life is good .  Believe i bought the last of it in PA, told there is an official shortage.  Prefer rock salt, glad to get anything at this point.  Ice melt, the new toilet paper, who knew?


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Good Morning to Schumi and Julie.
> 
> Hope delivery was on time, Schumi. Nice to be able to order Scottish food items to be delivered too. While I get snow, you’ve gotten some very windy days. Hope your tea is hot, and calls are enjoyable. Breakfast sounded good.
> 
> Julie, hope you are feeling better, and had a nice walk with Louie this morning. Happy Anniversary to your DS and DIL. And hope the bank and shopping you have to do today will go well. Yeah, I try to not go to the grocery store when it’s crowded. But was not thinking to stock up for storm, more that I doubted I would get there today, and our stores’ sales mostly end today. And some of the items would have gone off sale tomorrow. So off to the store I went. Most try to keep distance, but that 6 feet rule was not followed by many. I just try to move further away, when someone comes too close for my comfort. There are still rules as to how many in most stores. I guess that limit for that store was not hit, as no line to get in. I have not seen grocery store lines to get in, for some time. Other kinds of stores, smaller ones, still see lines, longer ones I see sometimes.
> 
> Ah, wet and cold day we will have. Weather, I’m not thirsty. Tea, well yes, always ready to drink that.
> 
> Weather. Sigh. About 1/2 hour after I woke up, a rain shower happened. Yeah, news was saying that early rain will turn to snow shortly. And while salt trucks are out, slippery conditions. Work was closed, but with the common ability to work wherever a connection, no need for a weather day off. Thankfully, though, that means no commute.
> 
> And so, from the snowy part of this world, a good morning homies and a note to drink up, it’s not only good for ya, right thing to do this Thirsty Thursday. And yeah, Schumi, I’m ready for February to be over too. It does tend to be our coldest, and this February is certainly living up to that. 31F the high today. Blah.
> 
> Leaving with a smile though, warm inside with a blanket on my lap, and hot tea in my cup.  Stupid laptop already crashed once, but back to routine not too long later.  So homies, find a reason or two to smile and have a most terrific Thirsty Thursday.  And give a woot!  Tomorrow is Friday!



Yes, Scotland has the best produce, and although we are incredibly lucky with the fresh meat around us in England, we do like what`s available up there. I`m not biased of course......lol......

Hope laptop doesn`t pop out again......it`s annoying, but when you may use it for work, it`s a nightmare......

That is one heck of a snow picture you`ve posted above!! Very pretty though if you don`t need to go anywhere.





J'aime Paris said:


> Sounds like you are prepared.  Stay safe and warm!
> Thank you for the book title!
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great meal!
> 
> 
> I'm sure I'd love the Captain Tom book!  What an incredible gentleman!!
> 
> 
> Enjoy the outing!  And Happy Anniversary wishes to your DS and DIL!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 557366
> Sending you an extra cup of tea (and a cute little friend) to keep warm today!!
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast is plain yogurt, topped with banana slices, almonds and a bit of honey.  Coffee too, that's a must in the morning.
> I will cook some food for the dogs today.  Each batch lasts 4-5 days. I started feeding my dogs 'real food' about 1.5 years ago.  They really love it!      ....If only I ate as healthy as they do, lol!
> 
> As the cast of Jersey Shore used to say, "GTL".  That's what I'm up to today...as well as a few other errands.
> 
> View attachment 557368




Lori, the Capt Tom book is amazing. I had no idea the full life he led, but with sadness throughout too. Truly wonderous man who left an amazing legacy. Glad to see they`ve named and shamed one of most vile trolls who attacked him online.

Oh you are being good with the breakfasts!! And yes, you do feed your dogs well.....lucky ducky`s! They look well on it too. 






Charade67 said:


> Woke up at 5:00 this morning and couldn't get back to sleep. When I finally did I had a disturbing dream that woke me up again. Ugh.
> 
> I don't think we got any snow last night. Just sleet, and it's still sleeting. At least we still have power.
> 
> I would take your 6-9 inches of snow over the mess we are getting now. I made the mistake of going to the grocery store yesterday afternoon. I could not get out of there fast enough.
> 
> 
> I don't know if she ever wrote under a pseudonym. I didn't know that Agatha Christie did.
> 
> This is what the road in front of my house looks like this morning.
> 
> View attachment 557371



I enjoyed some of Mary Westmacott books, but not all of them, there weren`t that many. They were more about love without being love stories and she focused on the psychology of people a lot more. The one I like best was The Rose and The Yew Tree......beautifully written, but nothing like her usual Poirot/Marple stories. 

I have no idea if MHC wrote under a nom de plume either. Stillwatch is one of my favourites of hers. 

Nice snow picture!




After such a lovely and mild day yesterday, today is perishing. A day for staying in for sure. It`s the wind again. So bitter. 

Shopping arrived this morning and forgot I`d added this little gem to try.......










​
I think we may like it being pineapple and mango.......

Making lasagne for dinner for Tom and I. Chicken in a white wine sauce with pasta for the others, they don`t like lasagne. Didn`t get around to making garlic bread, but it`ll be fine on it`s own. 

And didn`t get around to scanning any pictures either......they are sitting in a huge box to the side of the book shelves, taunting me I haven`t done them yet.......

Time for tea......early grey this afternoon.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Happy National Wine Day!
I won't partake this year...But a shoutout to all who enjoy a glass or two!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 557377
> View attachment 557378
> 
> 
> Slippery when wet!
> 
> Long ago, dropped a 2 liter bottle of Pepsi on my big toe.  Blood everywhere, split it right open, 5 stitches, dislocated & bones broke.  Every single medical person i came into contact that day said they were going to call the toe truck.  I did appreciate the attempts at humor to diffuse the situation
> 
> Some people are so ‘small’ the only way they can feel important is to try to tear down another’s accomplishments.
> 
> It is ridiculous IMO.  How offensive is the sight of clothing wafting in the wind?
> 
> Bit of a traffic jam up there now
> 
> They are permanently closing many bank branches here now, insisting that most are doing mobile banking.  Admit to depositing any sorts of checks I’ve received during pandemic that way.  It was that or you used an ATM or made an appointment.  Just recently opened up inside.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Aw, not fair...lynne got the child.
> 
> That’s the deal breaker.  Good luck.  Not sure if you’ve dealt with that situation in the past...if you do lose power, make sure to let your faucets drip to avoid them freezing & breaking
> 
> Unfortunately, that’s what everyone is doing on the TX power grid.  Now, water pressure so low, hydrant pressure is a problem.  A real shame, they had this happen to a lesser degree in 2011, should’ve addressed it and made changes then.  So many people are suffering, 21 dead so far
> 
> 
> You and Lynne braved a store the night before a storm, eeek.
> 
> Yes, i’d Take a foot of snow over a solid coating of ice.  Of which we have here again.  My car is encased with an light coating of snow upon it.  Just a few more inches of snow here today!
> 
> WM delivered two containers of snow melt, four more by the weekend life is good .  Believe i bought the last of it in PA, told there is an official shortage.  Prefer rock salt, glad to get anything at this point.  Ice melt, the new toilet paper, who knew?




lol....love the memes!!!! 

OMG!!! that sounds horrendous!! But, isn`t there always someone who finds humour in things......thank goodness at times. Now some folks seem to get offended at everything......how long did that take to heal?? You must have been in agony. 

Yes, how true......you know when someone has to try and belittle others, that they must be the ones that have real issues. 

Running out of snow melting stuff??? wow.....least it`s not TP.





J'aime Paris said:


> Happy National Wine Day!
> I won't partake this year...But a shoutout to all who enjoy a glass or two!
> 
> View attachment 557384View attachment 557385View attachment 557387




Lovely!!! Finally a day I can join in with........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh if there ever was a day just for Schumi.  LoL Hope all is well with you, Paris.

Hey Keisha, glad to see you are sharing in this wonderful weather, lol.  Ouch your toe.  Who knew soda could cause so much damage.  .  Yeah, humor not always good on a medical setting.  Ice on cars and streets, no fun.  Stay safe and shovel a path for that dog to pee.  Had to do that for our female lab, or else she used the deck as her potty.

Tea, why yes. And already thinking of lunch. No walk this lunchtime. Heard sleet or hail about an hour ago. Just a don’t go anyway day, at least for me. While taking a peek outside, at least a couple of my neighbors have drove by. Eh, if we have to go out, will use DH’s truck. He just got new tires and it sits the highest of our vehicles.

Friday Eve indeed.  So ready for the weekend.  Where may be doing a quick trip to the little zoo, as this weekend they are having a winter celebration.  Yeah, and today with the snow, they too are closed.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Ouch to that toe story Keisha.  I got teased about mine.  Literally got up from an office chair in heels and left one foot behind.  Thought I’d hurt the ankle most but immediately took the shoe off and the big toe doubled in size and went black.  No treatment just taped to the next toe but x-ray showed I had an additional bit of bone in there.  Had to go to work in slippers for a couple of weeks!

Schumi glad your toes were safe and hooray for new items in there.

Town was so very quiet.  Bank was empty so in and out quickly then we drove to the store a few miles away.  Quiet there too and a few items bought.

Em has a zoom meeting for her Guiding leaders this evening so a quick meal then we can leave her in peace with her PC in the kitchen.  A few new movies on that we are going to try while the children are away.  Still often resort to old favourites though.

Stay safe and warm all.  Do we have any homies who are in the Texas area?


----------



## macraven

First let me say I thank you for the pms checking on me
Much appreciated.

Believe my covid arm is much better as no longer itchy as heck
And got the car into the auto body shop this morning.
The car can be repaired but the deer will never get his head back on.
Looking at a week to get the work done

We have two cars so no rental needed.

My Taco Tuesday was last night.
So good!

Have had cold nights  but ok weather once it is near  noontime.
Some of my flowers are budding or blooming.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> First let me say I thank you for the pms checking on me
> Much appreciated.
> 
> Believe my covid arm is much better as no longer itchy as heck
> And got the car into the auto body shop this morning.
> The car can be repaired but the deer will never get his head back on.
> Looking at a week to get the work done
> 
> We have two cars so no rental needed.
> 
> My Taco Tuesday was last night.
> So good!
> 
> Have had cold nights  but ok weather once it is near  noontime.
> Some of my flowers are budding or blooming.



Good to see you back........


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> View attachment 556952View attachment 556953
> Another surprise for my wife showed up today!!!


Ok I give up...
I know one gift is the special Mickey band and guessing the other is a mask
?

They both are lovely and make a “ wow” surprise gift!


----------



## Charade67

I just typed a long post with several quotes and somehow managed to delete the whole thing. 



Major ouch on both toe stories. Mine isn't nearly as dramatic. I smashed my toe on a step in the pool at Great Wolf Lodge. Turned an interesting shade of purple. 

Keisha - Last time we lost power was in the middle of summer. Wehad to leave town to get some relief.  I went several places looking for ice melt yesterday. Finally found some at a local farm store. 

Schumi - My favorite MHC book is Remember Me.  It was kind of weird reading it. One of the characters is named Scott Covey. I have a friend named Scott Couey, so I kept picturing him whenever I read the character's name. 

Paris- I had come here to post about wine day but you beat me to it. 

Mac - Glad to hear you are felling better and the car will be okay. 

Our sleet has stopped and I think we are getting freezing rain now.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

macraven said:


> Ok I give up...
> I know one gift is the special Mickey band and guessing the other is a mask
> ?
> 
> They both are lovely and make a “ wow” surprise gift!



Hi Mac, just one item, it’s the box and the band.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> And while we are ready for the snowy weather, sending prayers and good thoughts to all those in Texas. So sad to hear of no power, no clean water, and pipes bursting.  Hugs to all those suffering such terrible conditions in the cold.


It's so horrible, I hope they get relief soon  



keishashadow said:


> View attachment 557378
> 
> Aw, not fair...lynne got the child.


OMG, that meme!

The child is happy to say hi to all...and share some cookies!!






schumigirl said:


> Shopping arrived this morning and forgot I`d added this little gem to try.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we may like it being pineapple and mango.......


Oh does that look tempting!  The endless "beachy drinks" that could be made....



Lynne G said:


> Friday Eve indeed.  So ready for the weekend.  Where may be doing a quick trip to the little zoo, as this weekend they are having a winter celebration.  Yeah, and today with the snow, they too are closed.


We have a super zoo near us, and it's open year round.  I've never visited in the winter however.  Just cannot seem to bring myself to go when it's cold, even though there are lots of indoor exhibits.



macraven said:


> First let me say I thank you for the pms checking on me
> Much appreciated.
> 
> Believe my covid arm is much better as no longer itchy as heck
> And got the car into the auto body shop this morning.
> The car can be repaired but the deer will never get his head back on.
> Looking at a week to get the work done
> 
> We have two cars so no rental needed.
> 
> My Taco Tuesday was last night.
> So good!
> 
> Have had cold nights  but ok weather once it is near  noontime.
> Some of my flowers are budding or blooming.


Glad you're feeling better Mac!
Being in a car when it hits a deer is scary!  Happened to me many years ago.  Glad your car can be repaired!


I finished gym, tan, and one load of laundry.  Made dogs food and paid some bills. Second load of clothes going in soon.  Had hot ham and swiss for lunch.  Now it's time to get back to organizing the tax info....


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Mac is back.  Glad to hear you are okay, and car can always be repaired, people not always.  Yeah, hitting a deer is no fun at all.   Deer damaged the truck one time.  Luckily, DH could still drive it, and was not hurt.  Very large bill for that repair.  Nice you don’t need a rental.  

Oh Paris, I am a zoo member to both close to us zoos, and I am mostly a foul weather member, as I hate crowds and crowds in the heat. With restrictions, both zoos have timed entry, and much shorter hours for the Winter time. The little zoo is just that, smaller than the other zoo we go to. Thought would be fun to see their Winter fun activities and animal talks they are to have this weekend. We will be bundled up, and our walk around it is about 45 minutes. Then we will find a place to get hot food from. Close to a town where many food places. Plus a Starbucks on the way.

Ooh sunny out?   Need to tell the younger crew to start the shoveling before the night freeze.


----------



## Realfoodfans

So sorry Mac must have missed the deer post.  My iPad has kicked the bucket so reading everything on my phone is a little harder.  So glad you are improving and car will be sorted x


----------



## Charade67

Paris, I sympathize with you. I am trying to organize tax records too. I am astounded at how much we spent in medical bills last year. 

I'm taking a little break right now then will go look for a document I am missing. Dh is teaching a class right now and is talking very loudly. I need to leave the room.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I just typed a long post with several quotes and somehow managed to delete the whole thing.
> 
> View attachment 557406
> 
> Major ouch on both toe stories. Mine isn't nearly as dramatic. I smashed my toe on a step in the pool at Great Wolf Lodge. Turned an interesting shade of purple.
> 
> Keisha - Last time we lost power was in the middle of summer. Wehad to leave town to get some relief.  I went several places looking for ice melt yesterday. Finally found some at a local farm store.
> 
> Schumi - My favorite MHC book is Remember Me.  It was kind of weird reading it. One of the characters is named Scott Covey. I have a friend named Scott Couey, so I kept picturing him whenever I read the character's name.
> 
> Paris- I had come here to post about wine day but you beat me to it.
> 
> Mac - Glad to hear you are felling better and the car will be okay.
> 
> Our sleet has stopped and I think we are getting freezing rain now.



I haven`t read that one from her, I think because it involved a child. I found the book Stillwatch in one of my  bookshelves, I don`t have too many of hers now. I loved the movie of that book. It had Louise Latham in it, who played the cold and distant mother to Marnie, which is one of my favourite Hitchcock movies. It also has Sean Connery in it, if you haven`t ever seen it, it`s worth watching. 

Freezing rain is horrible.






J'aime Paris said:


> It's so horrible, I hope they get relief soon
> 
> 
> OMG, that meme!
> 
> The child is happy to say hi to all...and share some cookies!!
> 
> View attachment 557437
> 
> 
> 
> Oh does that look tempting!  The endless "beachy drinks" that could be made....
> 
> 
> We have a super zoo near us, and it's open year round.  I've never visited in the winter however.  Just cannot seem to bring myself to go when it's cold, even though there are lots of indoor exhibits.
> 
> 
> Glad you're feeling better Mac!
> Being in a car when it hits a deer is scary!  Happened to me many years ago.  Glad your car can be repaired!
> 
> 
> I finished gym, tan, and one load of laundry.  Made dogs food and paid some bills. Second load of clothes going in soon.  Had hot ham and swiss for lunch.  Now it's time to get back to organizing the tax info....



It does call for something from the beach or poolside......but, decided to go with wine as it is National drink wine day........

Had this one for ages and haven`t tried it yet, so opened it earlier and hope it`s nice as we have another 5 of them. 

Lunch sounds so good.......and not a bad little day you`ve had 














Lynne G said:


> Yay!  Mac is back.  Glad to hear you are okay, and car can always be repaired, people not always.  Yeah, hitting a deer is no fun at all.   Deer damaged the truck one time.  Luckily, DH could still drive it, and was not hurt.  Very large bill for that repair.  Nice you don’t need a rental.
> 
> Oh Paris, I am a zoo member to both close to us zoos, and I am mostly a foul weather member, as I hate crowds and crowds in the heat. With restrictions, both zoos have timed entry, and much shorter hours for the Winter time. The little zoo is just that, smaller than the other zoo we go to. Thought would be fun to see their Winter fun activities and animal talks they are to have this weekend. We will be bundled up, and our walk around it is about 45 minutes. Then we will find a place to get hot food from. Close to a town where many food places. Plus a Starbucks on the way.
> 
> Ooh sunny out?   Need to tell the younger crew to start the shoveling before the night freeze.



Good idea to get the kids out shovelling......that is one heck of a lot of snow......




Lasagne was so nice, and so filling. I`m glad I didn`t make any sides to go with it as it was rather a large portion. But, had a small glass of wine to go with it.......will enjoy the rest tonight. 

Will be watching NASA tv later for sure.....


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh all the bottles.  Like seeing them, Schumi.  Went to the state store the other day. Came home with grey goose, and a sparkling wine.  May take a sip of that wine tonight.  

Will be out shoveling too, soon. Hope the plow went up our street. Yeah, then have to clear the driveway again. Have to see how heavy the snow. We got a nice amount of sleet or freezing rain for a few hours after the snow. Ugh, and 27F out.

A what for dinner?  Steak most likely.  If DH clears off the deck, grilled steak.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Schumi have you read The Midnight Library - Matt Haig?  My book club have chosen it for this time.  Not an author I’ve read.

Kev is tuned in to the NASA landing - only minutes to go.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick end of the day stop in.  

Our weather is finally warming up again.  We should be above freezing  (we should get to 41F or 5C) by the weekend.  I am glad it is finally warming up.  We keep hearing news on Texas.  Soooo sad.  As soon as I heard about the snowfall and temps, I said to DH...they are going to have lots of problems.  They are not used to it, or even know tips and tricks to keep warm, stop water pipes from freezing, etc etc etc.  All I know is that watching that, makes me very happy our systems are in place where we seldom have power outages, and our power grid can handle winter ice storms, high winds, tornados, and power requirements in the summer with all the air conditioning.  We very seldom are without power, for the reason people die when it's cold.  It breaks my heart to watch all the videos and tic tocs.  



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I certainly understand why Pumpkin wants her birthdays to be at a very warm feeling beach with a cool drink in her hand.


Yup!!!!!  I hate that COLD part of winter when you step outside and it hurts your lungs to breath it's so cold.  And your pictures....make me shiver!!!!  YIkes....please stay safe!!!


Realfoodfans said:


> More sad news today. Had heard on news about a Patterdale Mountain Rescue member suffering life changing injuries following a fall during a call out to lockdown breakers in distress. Only just had a call from a close friend to say it is an old colleague of mine and Kev’s from AZ who also took early retirement and moved to the Lake District. Chris Lewis. Absolutely shocking. A fund has been set up to help him going forward.


It is really unfair how life works at times.  


keishashadow said:


> Yes, i’d Take a foot of snow over a solid coating of ice. Of which we have here again. My car is encased with an light coating of snow upon it. Just a few more inches of snow here today!
> 
> WM delivered two containers of snow melt, four more by the weekend life is good . Believe i bought the last of it in PA, told there is an official shortage. Prefer rock salt, glad to get anything at this point. Ice melt, the new toilet paper, who knew?


Yuck on the snow.  That is just NOT fun!!!!  Hate it when it storms, and before all the snow removal happens and you have to tredge and drive in all the grossness.  Please stay safe!!!!


schumigirl said:


> Making lasagne for dinner for Tom and I. Chicken in a white wine sauce with pasta for the others, they don`t like lasagne. Didn`t get around to making garlic bread, but it`ll be fine on it`s own.


YUM!!!!!!  WE have been cutting back on starchy carbs....and Lasagna is a favorite.  I have subbed out the pasta noodles for thin sliced zucchini.  We do like it like that, but OMG, I could totally go for a big plate of pasta anything and go into a pasta coma lol.  Tonight is steak bites with asparagus and mushrooms in the airfryer and salads.  


macraven said:


> Believe my covid arm is much better as no longer itchy as heck
> And got the car into the auto body shop this morning.
> The car can be repaired but the deer will never get his head back on.
> Looking at a week to get the work done
> 
> We have two cars so no rental needed.
> 
> My Taco Tuesday was last night.
> So good!


I am so glad your starting to feel better.  Other of my american friends has also said that the second shot definitely had more side effects.  At least you have your shot!!!


Charade67 said:


> Our sleet has stopped and I think we are getting freezing rain now.


Again....GROSSS!!!!!  I HATE freezing rain in the winter.  It makes everything sooooooooooo dangerous.  I know both you and Lynne's areas are prepared for it, but that doesn't make it much easier.   Freezing rain SUCKS!!!!

Well, it's almost home time.  Have a great evening everyone.  Stay safe if your in the cold/snow belt area!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Totals are in.  7.3 inches for me and 15 minute drive West of me? 0.3 inches.  I should have lived closer to that town, LoL.  And, TinyD said 82F where she lives.  Should have lived closer to her too.  LoL

Quite the shovel out. After came in, took a long hot shower as cold and sweaty at the same time. Boy that shower felt good.

Steak on grill, yum. Made a salad to go with it, yum. Then ice cream with caramel sauce. Full feeling and sipping cup of tea.

Pumpkin, yep, we have all season tires and AWD drive on our vehicles.  Snow shovels and winter clothes.  And yep, rarely loose power.  I feel so bad for those who lost a loved one and those still suffering from the cold and snow in Texas.  

Even though dug out, not going anywhere. As we shoveled a steady, light rain. Now that it’s dark, I assume slippery roads. If I go out, will be around lunchtime tomorrow, when the temps are the highest, even though below freezing, and roads should be passable.

And a woot woot!
 

Have that perfect dreaming night with a deep sleep to make you refreshed waking up on Friday.  Good night homies.


----------



## keishashadow

Some days you just need Burger King


Lynne G said:


> Friday Eve indeed. So ready for the weekend. Where may be doing a quick trip to the little zoo, as this weekend they are having a winter celebration. Yeah, and today with the snow, they too are closed.


Ours finally reopens march 1st.  Closed since pre xmas


Realfoodfans said:


> No treatment just taped to the next toe but x-ray showed I had an additional bit of bone in there. Had to go to work in slippers for a couple of weeks!


Not that i’m A klutz or anything but, have managed to break most of my toes at least once.  Yes, taping usually does the trick if no blood lol.  It’s when they’re dislocated that the trip to ER is necessary. Many have told me they handle themselves, just can’t bring myself to give it a good tug to set it right.



macraven said:


> Believe my covid arm is much better as no longer itchy as heck


Great news!  That had to be quite annoying


macraven said:


> The car can be repaired but the deer will never get his head back on.


Not even gorilla glue?JK  so happy to hear mr mac is safe & sound.  That’s such a traumatic experience.  Good luck on a speedy repair job


Charade67 said:


> Major ouch on both toe stories. Mine isn't nearly as dramatic. I smashed my toe on a step in the pool at Great Wolf Lodge. Turned an interesting shade of purple.
> 
> Keisha - Last time we lost power was in the middle of summer. Wehad to leave town to get some relief. I went several places looking for ice melt yesterday. Finally found some at a local farm store.


Doesn’t have to be dramatic to hurt, ouch. Hmm, i had tried auto parts store, never thought of feed store.  Will file that away for next time.  My middle DS ventured out to $ store for more mucinex. Spied the last 2 bags of rock salt & shared one today 


J'aime Paris said:


> OMG, that meme!
> 
> The child is happy to say hi to all...and share some cookies!!


Hello, child.  What, no frogs??? Thank you for the lovely green cookies


J'aime Paris said:


> I finished gym, tan, and one load of laundry





schumigirl said:


> It does call for something from the beach or poolside......but, decided to go with wine as it is National drink wine day


Patriotic duty


Pumpkin1172 said:


> They are not used to it, or even know tips and tricks to keep warm, stop water pipes from freezing, etc etc etc. All I know is that watching that, makes me very happy our systems are in place where we seldom have power outages, and our power grid can handle winter ice storms, high winds, tornados, and power requirements in the summer with all the air conditioning


So true.  Stunning lack of compassion to the disasterous situation.  Appears many of the wealthy got well out of dodge until it blew over, same as it ever was. 

It’s rather shocking to see residents telling others to ‘man up’ and not to worry about this happening yet again/system being updated when this all over.


Lynne G said:


> Steak on grill, yum. Made a salad to go with it, yum. Then ice cream with caramel sauce. Full feeling and sipping cup of tea.


That does sound very good indeed.  Pulled some rock hard frozen steaks out of deep freezer today.  Have a hankering for Swiss steak, will make saturday.  Tomorrow, something shrimp based i think

Have a good, warm night all


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.  Cold here this morning - didn’t help that I was still in my nightie and dressing gown doing the perimeter walk with Louie!  Quick game of ball with him and then time for coffee number one.

Took advantage of being on my own to watch a programme about grief that I recorded as I know I still struggle with this and don’t want to upset Kev and Em so that was watched and glad to see so many different ways to deal with loss - I have things everywhere - positive reminders and nothing but positive memories and realise how lucky I am.

Now onto one of my cookery programmes.

I have bought taco shells - never used them before  - and will be making a spicy meal tonight.  That’s a SANS influence I just didn’t have them on a Tuesday.

Hope temperatures improve for everyone and all heading to a peaceful weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ooh all the bottles.  Like seeing them, Schumi.  Went to the state store the other day. Came home with grey goose, and a sparkling wine.  May take a sip of that wine tonight.
> 
> Will be out shoveling too, soon. Hope the plow went up our street. Yeah, then have to clear the driveway again. Have to see how heavy the snow. We got a nice amount of sleet or freezing rain for a few hours after the snow. Ugh, and 27F out.
> 
> A what for dinner?  Steak most likely.  If DH clears off the deck, grilled steak.




Thing about sparkling is, once it`s opened you have to drink it all, those fizz holders are rubbish.....we find it so odd over here you have to go to a special place to buy alcohol. We do have specialist wine, spirits and liquor places, but basically we can get alcohol anywhere.






Realfoodfans said:


> Schumi have you read The Midnight Library - Matt Haig?  My book club have chosen it for this time.  Not an author I’ve read.
> 
> Kev is tuned in to the NASA landing - only minutes to go.



No, not a fan. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick end of the day stop in.
> 
> Our weather is finally warming up again.  We should be above freezing  (we should get to 41F or 5C) by the weekend.  I am glad it is finally warming up.  We keep hearing news on Texas.  Soooo sad.  As soon as I heard about the snowfall and temps, I said to DH...they are going to have lots of problems.  They are not used to it, or even know tips and tricks to keep warm, stop water pipes from freezing, etc etc etc.  All I know is that watching that, makes me very happy our systems are in place where we seldom have power outages, and our power grid can handle winter ice storms, high winds, tornados, and power requirements in the summer with all the air conditioning.  We very seldom are without power, for the reason people die when it's cold.  It breaks my heart to watch all the videos and tic tocs.
> 
> 
> Yup!!!!!  I hate that COLD part of winter when you step outside and it hurts your lungs to breath it's so cold.  And your pictures....make me shiver!!!!  YIkes....please stay safe!!!
> 
> It is really unfair how life works at times.
> 
> Yuck on the snow.  That is just NOT fun!!!!  Hate it when it storms, and before all the snow removal happens and you have to tredge and drive in all the grossness.  Please stay safe!!!!
> 
> YUM!!!!!!  WE have been cutting back on starchy carbs....and Lasagna is a favorite.  I have subbed out the pasta noodles for thin sliced zucchini.  We do like it like that, but OMG, I could totally go for a big plate of pasta anything and go into a pasta coma lol.  Tonight is steak bites with asparagus and mushrooms in the airfryer and salads.
> 
> I am so glad your starting to feel better.  Other of my american friends has also said that the second shot definitely had more side effects.  At least you have your shot!!!
> 
> Again....GROSSS!!!!!  I HATE freezing rain in the winter.  It makes everything sooooooooooo dangerous.  I know both you and Lynne's areas are prepared for it, but that doesn't make it much easier.   Freezing rain SUCKS!!!!
> 
> Well, it's almost home time.  Have a great evening everyone.  Stay safe if your in the cold/snow belt area!!!!!



Hey pumpkin, glad you`re warming up over there, it`s pretty miserable being as cold as where you are. 

I found it funny the first time I heard someone say lasagne noodles.....I was like....what????? ....noodles are for chinese stir fry, like chow mein.....we call them lasagne sheets....again, another variation of our languages. 

I`m not really a pasta fan, but lasagne is one dish I enjoy. Good for you with the courgette strips.......zucchini to you....lol......

Have a great weekend pumpkin.......





keishashadow said:


> Some days you just need Burger King
> 
> Ours finally reopens march 1st.  Closed since pre xmas
> 
> Not that i’m A klutz or anything but, have managed to break most of my toes at least once.  Yes, taping usually does the trick if no blood lol.  It’s when they’re dislocated that the trip to ER is necessary. Many have told me they handle themselves, just can’t bring myself to give it a good tug to set it right.
> 
> 
> Great news!  That had to be quite annoying
> 
> Not even gorilla glue?JK  so happy to hear mr mac is safe & sound.  That’s such a traumatic experience.  Good luck on a speedy repair job
> 
> Doesn’t have to be dramatic to hurt, ouch. Hmm, i had tried auto parts store, never thought of feed store.  Will file that away for next time.  My middle DS ventured out to $ store for more mucinex. Spied the last 2 bags of rock salt & shared one today
> 
> Hello, child.  What, no frogs??? Thank you for the lovely green cookies
> 
> View attachment 557520
> 
> Patriotic duty
> 
> So true.  Stunning lack of compassion to the disasterous situation.  Appears many of the wealthy got well out of dodge until it blew over, same as it ever was.
> 
> It’s rather shocking to see residents telling others to ‘man up’ and not to worry about this happening yet again/system being updated when this all over.
> 
> That does sound very good indeed.  Pulled some rock hard frozen steaks out of deep freezer today.  Have a hankering for Swiss steak, will make saturday.  Tomorrow, something shrimp based i think
> 
> Have a good, warm night all



lol....good meme for Lori!! 

Oh I don`t know I could do that either with toes....or anything! My sister is a self admitted klutz...she really does fall over fresh air! i`ve lost count how many times she`s broken the same ankle....

Patriot......hmmmmm........yes, I like that. It`s my patriotic duty to keep Australian, Argentinian and Californian winemakers in business......




Sat up far too late last night watching all the chatter from Perseverance landing and all the after excitement. Listening to the experts is fascinating, and yet again, another almost 1am to bed. Loving all of this from NASA. Happy to admit to being a family of Space/science geeks! 

Boring cereal breakfast of rice krispies this morning. I soaked diced beef in ale overnight and popped it in the slow cooker this morning with beef stock and bits and pieces. Will do creamy mashed potato and steamed carrots to go with it for dinner tonight. Might make an apple crumble for dessert. 

Popping out this morning just for some fresh air.....it`s very breezy but not too cold, so might head out for shore walk.....or we might not. I`m definitely missing meeting up with friends......but, that`ll come back. Zoom chats are are good alternative though. 









































Have a wonderful and happy Friday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Do it!  Happy Friday dance!  Woot!  

Good Morning to Julie and Schumi.

Julie, yes there is always many ways to mourn. The only right way, is how you want to. Hugs. Memories are sweet reminders of those we keep in our hearts. Some of my mom’s things are on my bureau. They make me smile.

Schumi, we can buy beer and wine anywhere, but my state controls the purchase of hard liquor. You can only buy hard liquor in a store owned by the state. At that state store, you can also buy wine. And I found a neat device that reseals the wine bottle, so I haven’t had to drink up a whole bottle of sparkling wine once opened. It was quite nice to sip a small glass of it cold. May try more of it this weekend. And if you are looking for wine, the state store sells many more wines than the public stores. Funny, my mom did not like Australian wines. I’m not much of a wine drinker. I tend to like a light colored one, and sweeter too.

Ah yes, the day after the storm.  A bit sore from all that shoveling, and happy, though my work is open, not to be communicating in the very dark and cool morning. 27F out.  Close to freezing is our high.  Some cold days to follow too.  And that stupid snow chances are again today.  Maybe an inch to 3 inches.  I hope I see none.  Had my share yesterday.  LoL

Aww, a Louie walk and dog fun had by Julie.  And Schumi’s home smelling good with dinner entree cooking away.  Me?  Screen working and happy it’s a Friday.  Not sure what any of my meals are to be today.  I do have tea.  So there’s that.  Off to see what for breakfast.  Could see if any cereal around, like Schumi had.  Eh, maybe toast with butter and jelly.

That Fabulous Friday homies!  Get up and dance, it’s good for ya to get a wee bit of exercise, and well, it is a Friday.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 557607
> Do it!  Happy Friday dance!  Woot!
> 
> Good Morning to Julie and Schumi.
> 
> Julie, yes there is always many ways to mourn. The only right way, is how you want to. Hugs. Memories are sweet reminders of those we keep in our hearts. Some of my mom’s things are on my bureau. They make me smile.
> 
> Schumi, we can buy beer and wine anywhere, but my state controls the purchase of hard liquor. You can only buy hard liquor in a store owned by the state. At that state store, you can also buy wine. And I found a neat device that reseals the wine bottle, so I haven’t had to drink up a whole bottle of sparkling wine once opened. It was quite nice to sip a small glass of it cold. May try more of it this weekend. And if you are looking for wine, the state store sells many more wines than the public stores. Funny, my mom did not like Australian wines. I’m not much of a wine drinker. I tend to like a light colored one, and sweeter too.
> 
> Ah yes, the day after the storm.  A bit sore from all that shoveling, and happy, though my work is open, not to be communicating in the very dark and cool morning. 27F out.  Close to freezing is our high.  Some cold days to follow too.  And that stupid snow chances are again today.  Maybe an inch to 3 inches.  I hope I see none.  Had my share yesterday.  LoL
> 
> Aww, a Louie walk and dog fun had by Julie.  And Schumi’s home smelling good with dinner entree cooking away.  Me?  Screen working and happy it’s a Friday.  Not sure what any of my meals are to be today.  I do have tea.  So there’s that.  Off to see what for breakfast.  Could see if any cereal around, like Schumi had.  Eh, maybe toast with butter and jelly.
> 
> That Fabulous Friday homies!  Get up and dance, it’s good for ya to get a wee bit of exercise, and well, it is a Friday.



What brand is it Lynne?

I`ve tried several to keep the fizz, but none have worked. Lenny in Strong Water Bar gave us the best advice....told me not to bother....just drink the bottle darling 

I have sent a glass of prosecco back once or twice from places that use them, none have been as fizzy as they should be. But, being honest, no, we`d probably just drink the bottle between us while it`s fresh.

Yes, we do find it odd over here you can`t buy anything like hard liquor regularly in any store. 

We love Australian wine, it suits our palate. But, there are so many varieties and regions, they vary so much before you even start on types of grapes and blends. Maybe she didn`t try a nice one. We do tend to buy from wholesalers and our wine clubs/sites. Each to their own Lynne.....I tease my niece she drinks sugared water as she likes a sweet Rose.......not for me.

Is that worst of your weather over now or is there more forecast for you? Seeing some of the snow all over America right now is scary. Texas is quite the sight. 

Enjoy that tea and stay warm today.....





We did go out, but we didn`t go walking along the shore......it is wild here! Although seems to be calming down a little now. 

Shrimp and pinepple salad for lunch, got some lovely arugula when we were out. Will go lovely together I think. 

No idea what to be up to this afternoon.......


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lynne I feel sorry for Kev that I can have very little alcohol these days.  He does not like to drink alone so rarely drinks at the moment.  Sometimes I will say I’ll just have a glass to keep him company and I just have a few sips.  One of the things that upsets my system the most. Never been a regular drinker though.

Winds are building up here but keeping the rain away.  Think we will venture out for a walk now in case that changes.


----------



## Lynne G

Don’t feel bad, Julie, just have a drink of your choice when he’s drinking his alcohol.  Many times at the bar with my friends, I drink soda.  No one knows it’s not a rum and Coke.  I assume he enjoys your company anyway.

Schumi, it’s a champagne stopper. Stainless steel one. But I also keep the bottle in the freezer, to help with saving the bubbles. Together with the cold, does a pretty good job. Though I try to drink it over days to finish it up. I tend to buy the smallest bottle. And tend to share it with my sister, as we both enjoy drinking it.

And so, one meal down, lunch is ? At least the toast was tasty.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Don’t feel bad, Julie, just have a drink of your choice when he’s drinking his alcohol.  Many times at the bar with my friends, I drink soda.  No one knows it’s not a rum and Coke.  I assume he enjoys your company anyway.
> 
> Schumi, it’s a champagne stopper. Stainless steel one. But I also keep the bottle in the freezer, to help with saving the bubbles. Together with the cold, does a pretty good job. Though I try to drink it over days to finish it up. I tend to buy the smallest bottle. And tend to share it with my sister, as we both enjoy drinking it.
> 
> And so, one meal down, lunch is ? At least the toast was tasty.



I`ve never heard of keeping an opened bottle in the freezer, always chilled.  They say you do learn something new every day though   Yes, it`s champagne stoppers I`ve tried, but none of them work. I like my bubbly very fizzy.

I guess I don`t really need to worry as we rarely leave any in a bottle. What size of small bottles do you get? Here it`s only the usual sized bottle or single serve bottles. 

Always interesting to see alternatives you have over there. It`s nice you can share with your sister though, having the same tastes is handy at times. I`m always glad Tom and I have almost identical tastes... except for fresh ginger.....I love it, he hates it......but give him ginger beer ginger cake and he`ll be loving on it!! 

We were talking earlier of how toast is one of those things everyone loves......I remember after having Kyle, they made me tea and toast and I still say it was the best toast I ever had.






Dropped off my friends birthday present from several of us........it`s her birthday tomorrow......hehe she joins us in the 50`s.......and we shared to cost of a rather nice Bernina sewing machine. She looked at the box curiously, as she doesn`t know what it is.....her husband does though. 

We left the box in the porch and retreated to the car and had a shouty conversation with them......sadly no party for her. But, they are going to Barbados next week as we are allowed to do here to celebrate her birthday.........good for them. 

Still blowy here and the sun is out, but trees are billowing around us. 

Smell of the beef simmering away is gorgeous, when you walk through to the kitchen the aroma just hits you. Looking forward to that.


----------



## keishashadow

Have a to-do list a mile long today.  First up an attempt at sweet-talking the mr into grabbing my order at sams .  That entails shoveling out last night’s couple of inches of snow.  Can’t even tempt him with bacon since friday, darn it.


Lynne G said:


> Schumi, we can buy beer and wine anywhere,


? Lucky you.  Not so on other side of the state.  Only one grocery chain offers in our metro area, no WM, target or drug store. Do find it rather ironic you can gas up & grab booze at sheetz

Was gifted a bottle of preservative free wine.  Even for me this one was a bit sweet, still quite tasty, along the line of an ice wine.  put in the fridge and fully expected to toss it a week later when it went flat.  Nope,have had a little nip now & again for over a month.    Still quite tasty, absolutely shocked.  Made by a small winery in the area that specializes in making all non sulfate wines of different sorts


schumigirl said:


> Dropped off my friends birthday present from several of us........it`s her birthday tomorrow......hehe she joins us in the 50`s.......and we shared to cost of a rather nice Bernina sewing machine. She looked at the box curiously, as she doesn`t know what it is.....her husband does though.


Haha imagine when she picked it up, wondering what was so heavy in there.

Had similar friday meme this am ready to go lol


----------



## Lynne G

That is odd Keisha.  Walmart, Target, grocery stores all sell beer and wine here.  We do have beer distributors that sell beer and wine spritzers. I tend to just go to the state store for all but beer.  Older one when he turned 21, took him to a beer distributor.  So we had beer in our house for awhile, as he decided some he liked, some did not.  Good thing DH was willing to drink it.  I’m not fond of beer.  Little one wants to go to KW for her 21st birthday.  Guess we will be driving that overseas highway in 2 years.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday. Another day of not doing much. The ice is melting and the roads are clear, but I'm still spending most of the day at home. I did go out for a medical appointment. Everything is good except my blood sugar levels are still a little high. Much better than they were last time though. 

I can't really contribute to the wine discussion since I don't drink it. I do know that we can purchase beer and wine in grocery stores, Walmart, etc. here, but I think you have to go to a package store if you want something harder. 

While I was out today I bought some more puzzles, so I think I will start working on one of them.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Yay!  Mac is back.  Glad to hear you are okay, and car can always be repaired, people not always.  Yeah, hitting a deer is no fun at all.   Deer damaged the truck one time.  Luckily, DH could still drive it, and was not hurt.  Very large bill for that repair.  Nice you don’t need a rental.
> 
> Oh Paris, I am a zoo member to both close to us zoos, and I am mostly a foul weather member, as I hate crowds and crowds in the heat. With restrictions, both zoos have timed entry, and much shorter hours for the Winter time. The little zoo is just that, smaller than the other zoo we go to. Thought would be fun to see their Winter fun activities and animal talks they are to have this weekend. We will be bundled up, and our walk around it is about 45 minutes. Then we will find a place to get hot food from. Close to a town where many food places. Plus a Starbucks on the way.
> 
> Ooh sunny out?   Need to tell the younger crew to start the shoveling before the night freeze.


Maybe I should give the zoo a chance this time of year...on a 'warm' winter day it could be quite fun!!



Charade67 said:


> Paris, I sympathize with you. I am trying to organize tax records too. I am astounded at how much we spent in medical bills last year.
> 
> I'm taking a little break right now then will go look for a document I am missing. Dh is teaching a class right now and is talking very loudly. I need to leave the room.


I've been dedicating a bit of time each day for a couple days now.  Will take the weekend off, and probably be finished early next week.  Then I'll set up an appt with the accountant.



schumigirl said:


> It does call for something from the beach or poolside......but, decided to go with wine as it is National drink wine day........
> 
> Had this one for ages and haven`t tried it yet, so opened it earlier and hope it`s nice as we have another 5 of them.
> 
> Lunch sounds so good.......and not a bad little day you`ve had


Great choice Carole....it would be a bit off to ignore National Wine Day, lol!



Realfoodfans said:


> Kev is tuned in to the NASA landing - only minutes to go.


I watched it too!  Fantastic!!!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick end of the day stop in.
> 
> Our weather is finally warming up again.  We should be above freezing  (we should get to 41F or 5C) by the weekend.  I am glad it is finally warming up.  We keep hearing news on Texas.  Soooo sad.  As soon as I heard about the snowfall and temps, I said to DH...they are going to have lots of problems.  They are not used to it, or even know tips and tricks to keep warm, stop water pipes from freezing, etc etc etc.  All I know is that watching that, makes me very happy our systems are in place where we seldom have power outages, and our power grid can handle winter ice storms, high winds, tornados, and power requirements in the summer with all the air conditioning.  We very seldom are without power, for the reason people die when it's cold.  It breaks my heart to watch all the videos and tic tocs.
> 
> 
> Yup!!!!!  I hate that COLD part of winter when you step outside and it hurts your lungs to breath it's so cold.  And your pictures....make me shiver!!!!  YIkes....please stay safe!!!
> 
> It is really unfair how life works at times.
> 
> Yuck on the snow.  That is just NOT fun!!!!  Hate it when it storms, and before all the snow removal happens and you have to tredge and drive in all the grossness.  Please stay safe!!!!
> 
> YUM!!!!!!  WE have been cutting back on starchy carbs....and Lasagna is a favorite.  I have subbed out the pasta noodles for thin sliced zucchini.  We do like it like that, but OMG, I could totally go for a big plate of pasta anything and go into a pasta coma lol.  Tonight is steak bites with asparagus and mushrooms in the airfryer and salads.
> 
> I am so glad your starting to feel better.  Other of my american friends has also said that the second shot definitely had more side effects.  At least you have your shot!!!
> 
> Again....GROSSS!!!!!  I HATE freezing rain in the winter.  It makes everything sooooooooooo dangerous.  I know both you and Lynne's areas are prepared for it, but that doesn't make it much easier.   Freezing rain SUCKS!!!!
> 
> Well, it's almost home time.  Have a great evening everyone.  Stay safe if your in the cold/snow belt area!!!!!


Very, very, very "over" this winter weather....
hoping for better days soon.



keishashadow said:


> Some days you just need Burger King
> Hello, child.  What, no frogs??? Thank you for the lovely green cookies
> 
> View attachment 557520
> 
> Have a good, warm night all


Frogs and cookies don't tend to pair well together, lol!!
Thanks for the awesome meme  



Realfoodfans said:


> Morning all.  Cold here this morning - didn’t help that I was still in my nightie and dressing gown doing the perimeter walk with Louie!  Quick game of ball with him and then time for coffee number one.
> 
> Took advantage of being on my own to watch a programme about grief that I recorded as I know I still struggle with this and don’t want to upset Kev and Em so that was watched and glad to see so many different ways to deal with loss - I have things everywhere - positive reminders and nothing but positive memories and realise how lucky I am.
> 
> Now onto one of my cookery programmes.
> 
> I have bought taco shells - never used them before  - and will be making a spicy meal tonight.  That’s a SANS influence I just didn’t have them on a Tuesday.
> 
> Hope temperatures improve for everyone and all heading to a peaceful weekend.


What kind of dog is Louie?  I love pets!!



schumigirl said:


> Thing about sparkling is, once it`s opened you have to drink it all, those fizz holders are rubbish.....we find it so odd over here you have to go to a special place to buy alcohol. We do have specialist wine, spirits and liquor places, but basically we can get alcohol anywhere.
> 
> Sat up far too late last night watching all the chatter from Perseverance landing and all the after excitement. Listening to the experts is fascinating, and yet again, another almost 1am to bed. Loving all of this from NASA. Happy to admit to being a family of Space/science geeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful and happy Friday ​


Wisconsin has the #2 ranked party school in the entire USA....there is a very big drinking culture here...
You can buy beer, wine and hard liquor almost everywhere!   
Gas stations, convenience stores, carry outs from any bar, Wal Mart and Target, grocery stores, liquor stores, etc.  Probably a few more that I forget at the moment.  
And in Wisconsin, it is legal for minors(young kids too) to be in bars with their parents.  And not just places that serve food but also have a bar.  Bars that are only bars.  
And you see kids in bars on the regular.  Most are kinda surprised when they see/hear about it...

I watched the NASA landing too!  Amazing!!!!



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 557607
> Do it!  Happy Friday dance!  Woot!
> That Fabulous Friday homies!  Get up and dance, it’s good for ya to get a wee bit of exercise, and well, it is a Friday.


Happy Friday to you too Lynne!!!!



schumigirl said:


> Dropped off my friends birthday present from several of us........it`s her birthday tomorrow......hehe she joins us in the 50`s.......and we shared to cost of a rather nice Bernina sewing machine. She looked at the box curiously, as she doesn`t know what it is.....her husband does though.
> 
> We left the box in the porch and retreated to the car and had a shouty conversation with them......sadly no party for her. But, they are going to Barbados next week as we are allowed to do here to celebrate her birthday.........good for them.


Hope your friend has an excellent birthday and likes her new sewing machine!
I'm holding onto the 40s by a thread!!!



keishashadow said:


> View attachment 557632


Good one Keisha!
Jenny's number!!  Caught that right away, lol!



Charade67 said:


> Happy Friday. Another day of not doing much. The ice is melting and the roads are clear, but I'm still spending most of the day at home. I did go out for a medical appointment. Everything is good except my blood sugar levels are still a little high. Much better than they were last time though.
> 
> I can't really contribute to the wine discussion since I don't drink it. I do know that we can purchase beer and wine in grocery stores, Walmart, etc. here, but I think you have to go to a package store if you want something harder.
> 
> While I was out today I bought some more puzzles, so I think I will start working on one of them.


Always like a new puzzle!!



I had a color and cut this morning...all glammed up and nowhere to go....
Feels good to have fresh locks!

DD texted me just a bit ago.  She got a 94% on her Pharmacology exam!  She was nervous about it....it's a very difficult class.  But she's a dedicated student and always puts in the study time needed to succeed.  
On Monday she has a General Pathology exam....so it looks like a study weekend ahead for her.

DH and I will make it to the lake house on Saturday.  Our temps are finally out of the single digit and negative range.  We will be meeting up with DHs parents.  We haven't seen them since Christmas, so it will be a nice catch up!


----------



## keishashadow

Yep, beer distributors here for anything over a 12 pack.  Giant Eagle has been beating them in price on many brands.  A case of my beer (corona) will last me nearly a year.  Shorter, depending on how annoying my family is.

Looking at the tax folder, not sure I want to dive in after paying my bills.  Somebody is chomping at the bit & it’s not me. My brain might implode from all those numbers flying about.



J'aime Paris said:


> DD texted me just a bit ago. She got a 94% on her Pharmacology exam! She was nervous about it....it's a very difficult class. But she's a dedicated student and always puts in the study time needed to succeed.
> On Monday she has a General Pathology exam....so it looks like a study weekend ahead for her.


 Sweet!

That new ‘do feeling is amazing isn’t it?  I nearly fell over when i made the mistake yesterday of taking a picture of the top of my head.  It’s been three months since last go-round.  Didn’t seem as tho roots were as bad as usual, even tho the new girl does those baby hi-lights to minimize roots.  

Who knew... random silver and white hairs can pass as highlights if u squint  Never really had any to speak of until last 6 months, i’m Told stress can do that to you lol


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 557632
> Have a to-do list a mile long today.  First up an attempt at sweet-talking the mr into grabbing my order at sams .  That entails shoveling out last night’s couple of inches of snow.  Can’t even tempt him with bacon since friday, darn it.
> 
> ? Lucky you.  Not so on other side of the state.  Only one grocery chain offers in our metro area, no WM, target or drug store. Do find it rather ironic you can gas up & grab booze at sheetz
> 
> Was gifted a bottle of preservative free wine.  Even for me this one was a bit sweet, still quite tasty, along the line of an ice wine.  put in the fridge and fully expected to toss it a week later when it went flat.  Nope,have had a little nip now & again for over a month.    Still quite tasty, absolutely shocked.  Made by a small winery in the area that specializes in making all non sulfate wines of different sorts
> 
> Haha imagine when she picked it up, wondering what was so heavy in there.
> 
> Had similar friday meme this am ready to go lol



Glad you liked the wine Janet.....

Bacon here in the morning......and yes, if you squint.....anything can look like highlights........gotta ask......why were you taking a picture of the top of your head?? Oh got it....just to see the root shade?

Gotcha......yes, we can buy alcohol in petrol stations too. Did seem weird when it first happened amy moons ago.





J'aime Paris said:


> Maybe I should give the zoo a chance this time of year...on a 'warm' winter day it could be quite fun!!
> 
> 
> I've been dedicating a bit of time each day for a couple days now.  Will take the weekend off, and probably be finished early next week.  Then I'll set up an appt with the accountant.
> 
> 
> Great choice Carole....it would be a bit off to ignore National Wine Day, lol!
> 
> 
> I watched it too!  Fantastic!!!
> 
> 
> Very, very, very "over" this winter weather....
> hoping for better days soon.
> 
> 
> Frogs and cookies don't tend to pair well together, lol!!
> Thanks for the awesome meme
> 
> 
> What kind of dog is Louie?  I love pets!!
> 
> 
> Wisconsin has the #2 ranked party school in the entire USA....there is a very big drinking culture here...
> You can buy beer, wine and hard liquor almost everywhere!
> Gas stations, convenience stores, carry outs from any bar, Wal Mart and Target, grocery stores, liquor stores, etc.  Probably a few more that I forget at the moment.
> And in Wisconsin, it is legal for minors(young kids too) to be in bars with their parents.  And not just places that serve food but also have a bar.  Bars that are only bars.
> And you see kids in bars on the regular.  Most are kinda surprised when they see/hear about it...
> 
> I watched the NASA landing too!  Amazing!!!!
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to you too Lynne!!!!
> 
> 
> Hope your friend has an excellent birthday and likes her new sewing machine!
> I'm holding onto the 40s by a thread!!!
> 
> 
> Good one Keisha!
> Jenny's number!!  Caught that right away, lol!
> 
> 
> Always like a new puzzle!!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a color and cut this morning...all glammed up and nowhere to go....
> Feels good to have fresh locks!
> 
> DD texted me just a bit ago.  She got a 94% on her Pharmacology exam!  She was nervous about it....it's a very difficult class.  But she's a dedicated student and always puts in the study time needed to succeed.
> On Monday she has a General Pathology exam....so it looks like a study weekend ahead for her.
> 
> DH and I will make it to the lake house on Saturday.  Our temps are finally out of the single digit and negative range.  We will be meeting up with DHs parents.  We haven't seen them since Christmas, so it will be a nice catch up!
> 
> View attachment 557679



Nice score for your lovely daughter........she is doing amazingly well. And happy new hair do.....yes, always gives a lift, and love some salon time....

The Mars landing was breathtaking! But, we sat up far too late watching all the boffins talk about it.......yes, booze is everywhere here too.....even post offices.

Yes, she`ll love the gift, her husband told us that`s what she wanted, and will only use that brand of machine....so no wondering what to get her. Yes, she`s clinging on by a whisper now......lol.....

Have a lovely visit to the lake this weekend, glad your temps are rising now.....





Yes, late nights and me.......just had an hours snooze.

Tom left me snooze and put the big tv on in the other room and I woke up with a huge blanket over me and I was boiling hot as that room is always toasty, nice snooze though.

About to watch the film To Olivia about the real personality of Roald Dahl. Not the nicest of men by all accounts. But, one of my favourite UK actresses is in it, Keeley Hawes. And for Highlander fans.....Sam Heughan is in it too. If it doesn`t grip in 10 minutes, off it goes.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lynne hope you enjoy a zoo trip - I’m holding out to buy a family annual pass for Chester Zoo.  Sadly still fully closed but hopefully will be allowed to open (with limited numbers) soon.  Oh yes we definitely enjoy each other’s company.  It is the only thing we differ on and I previously enjoyed a drink when well.

J’aime congratulations to your daughter.  She’s doing so well.  Louie is a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. My first small dog - had Golden Retrievers all my life.  He’s absolutely brilliant.  Such good company and very loving.


We just watched the new movie “To Olivia”.  Big Roald Dahl book fans here though know he was a very difficult and often troubled man.  Anything with Hugh Bonneville will be watched.  Sudden ending we would have liked to know more.

Taco’s were ok - needed a bit more spice for me.


----------



## schumigirl

I liked the ending of the Roald Dahl movie.....the rest as they say, is history. Can`t abide Hugh Bonneville, but apart from him, it was decent......I love Keeley Hawes in anything, but wouldn`t watch it again.

Got an update on our delivery from Scotland tomorrow....will be here before midday.......will have our regular bacon then for breakfast and try the Scottish stuff on Sunday. And Aberdeen Angus steaks for Sunday......

Very mild here tonight but, blowing a hoolie outside. Will be fun trying to sleep through that wind. 

Starting to watch a Potter movie now.......


----------



## Lynne G

Well, 28F out.  Made cheesesteaks, plain for little one and me, men had them with fried onions.  Air fried tater tots and some green peppers, dinner on this cool feeling Friday night.  

Ack, tomorrow will be frigid, but think we still will go to the little zoo. Just not stay long. Had to have a reservation time to enter, so thought maybe I’d try for an earlier time, all times sold out. Oh well, good I reserved days ago, when they first offed tomorrow only to members who register a reservation times.

Ah, a quite night, alarm turned off, but does not mean I won’t be up early. May be, but will not be moving as fast.

Have a most slumbering good sleep.  Yay, means the weekend has started!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning Lynne - hope you enjoy the zoo.  No slumbering sleep but 3 hours from 4-7.  Hey ho.  Cool morning but no rain at the moment so Louie and I had half an hour in the garden then few tasks and snug now with coffee drunk and tv on.

When Em and I went to the store on Thursday I bought two pairs of leggings.  I’m always troubled by the appearance of my legs and one pair is just not right so we will have a drive and return them later and have a walk around a parkland there.

Chinese later so no need for a meal prep.  Bacon sandwiches when Kev and Em appear.

Safe and snug Saturday all.


----------



## schumigirl

Beautiful Saturday morning by the coast......sun is shining and clouds are actually not grey today. 

Parcel of meat due to arrive in the next hour......yes, we`re excited to try it. Steaks tomorrow as tonight is pizza night... 

Little bit of housework to do today, then another day of not very much.....Saturday is no different to every other day.......will have a zoom chat with my birthday gal pal.....I know she reads here so I`m expecting a call soon......she`ll have opened her parcels by now. 

And yes, bacon up as always on a Saturday here........mac......yooohooooo........you still up????? 





















wooohoooo....parcel here......going to check it out........​


----------



## Lynne G

Guess Mac’s not here yet? But always get me posting with mention of bacon, Schumi.  Nice to be able to have a walk on the beach and getting the food order to have steaks for dinner.  Hope your afternoon has been as nice weather.  And tea was good.

Julie, thanks, zoo should be nice, and at least we have a very sunny start.  Even with 23F out, always nice to see the sun. Saying will be partly cloudy in the afternoon, but at least the clouds won’t bring wet today.  So nice you enjoyed a walk in the garden this morning with Louie.  Such a cute dog. Hope your coffee was hot and delicious, and you get a better night’s sleep today.

So a Good Afternoon to Schumi and Julie, and all the other homies having a good afternoon too. A Good Morning to Mac and all the other morning enjoying homies as well.

Ack, time to get the last of this wash done this morning, refill the teapot, turn the channel on the TV, what da heck?, and go back to enjoying a quiet house, sipping hot tea, with a warm throw on my lap. Oh and guess make some pancakes. Little one asked for them. Mind you, they will have to be heated. But easy for her to pop in toaster a few minutes.

Yay!  That Saturday quiet morning.  Ahhh.


----------



## macraven

I have been under the weather but here now

I picked up a bug I guess.

Happy Saturday to all !


----------



## keishashadow

Hope your day is full of them, make today special.

Having one of my kids stop round always brightens my day   Bacon’ing here for breakfast now that I hear the mr stirring. need to get the Swiss steak prepped & in over by 1 pm so it can do it’s nice, slow roast.  

Too much snow to trudge thru a near foot of snow to back of our yard in order to grill a steak for jr.   Glad to have the air fryer, it subs nicely in a pinch when inclement weather to prepare just a couple steaks.

Finished one federal tax return yesterday, mine lol.  everyone else seems to be slow on their marks to drop them off this year.  Maybe, it’ll finally be the year they take a stab at their own as most seem to have extra time on their hands 



Realfoodfans said:


> When Em and I went to the store on Thursday I bought two pairs of leggings. I’m always troubled by the appearance of my legs and one pair is just not right so we will have a drive and return them later and have a walk around a parkland there.


I prefer a couple of different brands. Usually go up a size.  Sounds like you might need to go down one in that pair.  I hate when they are


schumigirl said:


> .I know she reads here so I`m expecting a call soon......she`ll have opened her parcels by now.


I’m sure the gift left her in stitches, happy happy to the birthday girl.


macraven said:


> I picked up a bug I guess.


Quick, put it down!  Hope you feel much better today


----------



## schumigirl

Love the meme again Janet.......yes, thanks she loved her sewing machine.....she had no idea we had gone to so much trouble as she called it.....yes, cause going online and ordering something is hard.....duh!!! She deserves it......

Sounds like a very meaty day in your house today....always nice when one of the boys stop by for a visit.......



Lynne, Janet and myself all serving bacon for breakfast.....nice. 

mac......once again, hope you are back to normal soon....and yes, drop that bug as Keisha says........





Delighted with the meats from the Scottish butcher......although turns out the family sized fish pie is a single serving.......lol.....but, I`m quite happy as I prefer to make my own anyway, but Tom does like to try anything from a new supplier. It all looks good though. 

Not for tonight......Saturday night is pizza night.......and trying that mango and pineapple tiki drink with some sparkly......I think it`ll be nice. 

Got very nostalgic over some of the pictures I`ve been scanning........it`s so lovely looking back over them. Found one of my mum when she was 50.....I forgot how pretty she was and what lovely skin she had, never mind the natural caramel coloured hair she managed to keep till mid 50`s.....I must send a copy to her. 

I`ve decided I`m never going to get through scanning them all. Having to be a bit selective now. 

Cloudy day now.......but very mild. 

Hope your Saturday is a good one.........


----------



## Realfoodfans

Take care Mac. Hope you improve quickly.

Tickets have gone on sale for the new Bedknobs & Broomsticks Musical tour and it’s coming to Manchester so nabbed tickets for October half term.  Took out protection for cancellation just in case but will be brilliant if it goes ahead.

Even though a Saturday the store was still quiet so in and out fairly quickly.

Looking forward to our Chinese tonight.  Yay to not cooking!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh Chinese for dinner sounds like a plan, Julie.  

Well wishes to Mac.  Kick that bug to the curb, and get well fast.  Mummy dust healing sent in bunches.


----------



## Lynne G

Zoo was nice.  And coffee was bought on way home.  

Caturday night indeed:

 Awake she was.

And neat, they had ice carvings all around:


And our favorite, are the bald eagles, as such a majestic bird:


With that, a bit of zoo for you.

Enjoying some warm hot chocolate, and had delicious Chinese dinner. Left overs, but they will certainly be eaten tomorrow.

Have a peaceful Saturday night homies. Don’t let the bugs bite, and snuggle under the covers.

Bitter feeling weekend we have. With more snow to come on Monday. As weather guy said tonight, we are getting tired of these snow storms coming every couple of days. Boo, but shovels still out in front of garage, with one by the front door. Sigh.

Good night all. Be safe and wake up happy that it will be a Sunday.

Oh and a SAN, the evening sun was a huge ball of a beautiful deep orange color, in a red and orange sky. Sailor’s delight indeed.


----------



## schumigirl

Last night`s cocktail of the house........we named it, Tiki Sparkle   Tiki mix and champagne.......lush.

And very nice it was too........

Watched DVD`s as Saturday night tv is dreadful.....usually monopolised with two inane presenters who also present a daytime tv show and are awful......so we never watch anything with them in it. But, most tv on mainstream on a Saturday night, we pass on.

So, had a few facetime chats with friends including the birthday girl who is on to the phrase...."I can`t be 50"........lol......welcome to the club!

Watched A Few Good Men, Jack and Kevin Bacon.......can`t go wrong.

slept like a baby........

Lynne.....the ice carvings are beautiful........they`re not going to melt anytime soon!

Today looks to a very nice day and hopeful of getting out a walk, looks cold, but it`s dry and the wind has given up finally.

Dinner tonight is steaks and I`ll make chunky home made chips and a peppercorn sauce to go with them.

And Sunday again.......

Scottish bacon up mac......if you`re feeling better.........






























Happy Sunday     ​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Those ice sculptures are lovely Lynne.  So good to get out for a while.  Hope not too much snow arrives with you.

Very quiet here on the SAN yesterday - hope everyone had a good day.

We have a much warmer start to the day here but mixed temperatures forecast for the week.

Have plenty to keep us busy today.  Kev had delivery of a new dashcam and iPad last night and my parcel included my new book for Book club.  8pm arrival feel so sorry for the delivery people.

We watched the new Tom Hanks movie last night. Not a favourite but he is so that weighed it up.

Have a side of salmon for later so an easy meal for the three of us.  Not sure what will be wanted for breakfast.  Plenty of bacon and fruit available.

Hoping to do zoom church at 10.

Peaceful Sunday all.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Schumi and Julie.  

Ah, yep no ice melting today for sure. 19F out, but was a beautiful sunrise, a few minutes ago, as bright out, and to be a full day of sun before that snowy Monday arrives.

And so, a day of rest, getting the rest of the wash done this morning, and getting the trash out, and a routine early bedtime to be ready for that week day routine. And still happy that commuting in the bad weather coming to start the work week does not have to be. Quite the advances in ability to work anywhere you have a good internet connection, since I started full time work almost 30 years ago. And how much I do with a phone, now really a small computer.

Enjoy your fish dinner Julie. And enjoy the book you got last night. Warmer weather, yes, I’m ready for some. Hope you’re getting more sleep and enjoyed a Louie and me walk this morning. Not unusual for us to get parcels up until around 9pm.

Schumi, that bar picture looks nice. Glad you enjoyed drinking last night. And yeah, I find lately, evening screen viewing has dismal show choices lately. Hope your tea is hot and enjoying this second to last Sunday in February.

Time for tea. And yay, bacon for all today, Sunday, too.


Wake up homies.  A day of rest and relaxing should hopefully be for all the homies.


----------



## macraven

Lynne work me up for the breakfast call...
Hope there is some bacon left for me this morning!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Got very nostalgic over some of the pictures I`ve been scanning........it`s so lovely looking back over them. Found one of my mum when she was 50.....I forgot how pretty she was and what lovely skin she had, never mind the natural caramel coloured hair she managed to keep till mid 50`s.....I must send a copy to her.


Aw, that’s nice.  I recently found a great snapshot of my mom & dad from the early 70’s together, rare as neither liked having their pic taken

Lynne - brrr, only thing to make it seemingly colder is to add some ice sculptures to the mix.  Interesting photo op one, have never seen that.


Realfoodfans said:


> Took out protection for cancellation just in case but will be brilliant if it goes ahead.


Smart.  It took me six months to collect from Ticketmaster for last year’s ‘postponed’ stones concert.   Imagine the interest they made sitting on all that money from the tour.


schumigirl said:


> Last night`s cocktail of the house........we named it, Tiki Sparkle  Tiki mix and champagne.......lush.


Never crossed my mind to mix champagne & rum, hmmmm.  You must ‘name it’


schumigirl said:


> Watched DVD`s as Saturday night tv is dreadful


Can’t bear fast & furious movies but, love me some Vin DIesel...we indulged in reviewing one of the riddick movies last night 





Realfoodfans said:


> Have plenty to keep us busy today. Kev had delivery of a new dashcam and iPad last night and my parcel included my new book for Book club. 8pm arrival feel so sorry for the delivery people.


Yes, amazon was depositing something or other on the porch at 7:30 am this morning.  nothing so exciting as your house.  probably just a jar of Dijon mustard, packed in a box big enough to hold a tv.


macraven said:


> Lynne work me up for the breakfast call...
> Hope there is some bacon left for me this morning!


You missed ‘da boat, all gone.   I do hear there is some fish pie floating about the place .   Mr slowly moving, will toss a few extra slices in the pan & make u a BLT.


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> Sweet!
> 
> That new ‘do feeling is amazing isn’t it?  I nearly fell over when i made the mistake yesterday of taking a picture of the top of my head.  It’s been three months since last go-round.  Didn’t seem as tho roots were as bad as usual, even tho the new girl does those baby hi-lights to minimize roots.
> 
> Who knew... random silver and white hairs can pass as highlights if u squint  Never really had any to speak of until last 6 months, i’m Told stress can do that to you lol


My DD helped me cover my roots until our salons opened back up.  Thank goodness for Sally Beauty Supply!


schumigirl said:


> Nice score for your lovely daughter........she is doing amazingly well. And happy new hair do.....yes, always gives a lift, and love some salon time....
> 
> Have a lovely visit to the lake this weekend, glad your temps are rising now.....


Thank you!!!



Realfoodfans said:


> J’aime congratulations to your daughter.  She’s doing so well.  Louie is a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. My first small dog - had Golden Retrievers all my life.  He’s absolutely brilliant.  Such good company and very loving.
> View attachment 557687


Louie is a handsome fella!!  That photo belongs on a greeting card!  Melts my heart!!!



macraven said:


> I have been under the weather but here now
> 
> I picked up a bug I guess.
> 
> Happy Saturday to all !


Be well, Mac!!



keishashadow said:


> View attachment 557799
> Hope your day is full of them, make today special.
> 
> Having one of my kids stop round always brightens my day   Bacon’ing here for breakfast now that I hear the mr stirring. need to get the Swiss steak prepped & in over by 1 pm so it can do it’s nice, slow roast.


Great Saturday shenanigan!!!
Yes, having our kiddos stop by is always a good day!!



schumigirl said:


> Got very nostalgic over some of the pictures I`ve been scanning........it`s so lovely looking back over them. Found one of my mum when she was 50.....I forgot how pretty she was and what lovely skin she had, never mind the natural caramel coloured hair she managed to keep till mid 50`s.....I must send a copy to her.


That is very sweet Carole!  
I love looking through old photos....



Lynne G said:


> Zoo was nice.  And coffee was bought on way home.
> 
> Caturday night indeed:
> 
> View attachment 557946 Awake she was.
> 
> And neat, they had ice carvings all around:
> View attachment 557943View attachment 557944View attachment 557945
> 
> And our favorite, are the bald eagles, as such a majestic bird:
> View attachment 557942
> 
> With that, a bit of zoo for you.
> 
> Enjoying some warm hot chocolate, and had delicious Chinese dinner. Left overs, but they will certainly be eaten tomorrow.
> 
> Have a peaceful Saturday night homies. Don’t let the bugs bite, and snuggle under the covers.
> 
> Bitter feeling weekend we have. With more snow to come on Monday. As weather guy said tonight, we are getting tired of these snow storms coming every couple of days. Boo, but shovels still out in front of garage, with one by the front door. Sigh.
> 
> Good night all. Be safe and wake up happy that it will be a Sunday.
> 
> Oh and a SAN, the evening sun was a huge ball of a beautiful deep orange color, in a red and orange sky. Sailor’s delight indeed.


Glad your trip to the zoo was a success!  Those phots are incredible!



schumigirl said:


> Last night`s cocktail of the house........we named it, Tiki Sparkle   Tiki mix and champagne.......lush.
> 
> And very nice it was too........
> 
> Happy Sunday     ​


Yum.........definitely will be trying that once my dry time is up!



We had a nice trip out to our lake house, and an enjoyable evening with DHs parents.  Went to eat at a restaurant about 15 minutes away.  Saturday night is Meatlovers specials.  A big draw for DH and FIL!!


Sturgeon spearing is still happening until next Sunday, unless the quota is caught.  The DNR determines if the season ends early.  I took a photo from our place with all the shanties dotted along the lake.  Didn't really turn out great.  The shanties looked so small, you can barely make them out.  They are placed far from shore...I guess better fishing in the deepest water.  The lake is about 140,000 acres, so quite large.  

I'm thinking of making chicken thighs today.  Not very exciting, but will be good eats.  I'll go to the gym, catch up on emails, and not much else.  Will be a quiet day...

I haven't eaten breakfast yet, but all the bacon chatter has me thinking...


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Mac.  Yep, neither kid was up, so DH and I got all the bacon.  Hope you are feeling much better today.

Keisha, ya, I guess the zoo hired or was gifted those ice sculptures. They also had a icy slide, as all were in line to go down it. Little one thought mostly for kids, after I told her saw adults, but with quite the line for it, we both gave it a pass. Cute idea in these very cold days. But just for the weekend, and they picked a perfectly cold one.

Cam, nice you enjoyed the cabin and eating out with family for a great meal. Not sure what dinner will be, but bought some ground sirloin, so burgers on the grill may be our dinner.

Gorgeous sunny, cool feeling day.  At least almost 10 degrees warmer now.  Still below freezing though.  Ah, shades and winter coats.


----------



## cam757

Happy Sunday,  

A cold one today but nothing compared to other parts of the country.  DH who used to fish in 30 degree weather said last night he just can't take the cold like he used to. I have to agree. I told him that is just another reason to move to FL when we retire or else become snowbirds. Only 15 or 20 years to go, lol.

We had a nice sushi dinner at a restaurant down the road from us last night. I am not sure why we don't go more often. It is really good.  DH ordered a spicy tuna lovers roll and I ordered the Christmas Tree, which is mainly spicy tuna rolls.  Yum!  Tonight we are going to a local steak restaurant for my nephews birthday dinner.  I love no cook weekends. 

I made another attempt with the bread machine.  It went though all the steps this time but it was overbaked so it became food for the birds and squirrels. Oh well. Back on the shelf it goes. 

Not much on the agenda for today other than laundry.  Hope everyone has a nice Sunday.



macraven said:


> I have been under the weather but here now
> 
> I picked up a bug I guess.
> 
> Happy Saturday to all !



Hope you are feeling better soon, Mac!



Lynne G said:


> With that, a bit of zoo for you.



Lovely statues and I love the bald eagles in the snow.  There is a webcam of a bald eagle nest in Florida (Tampa, I believe) that I like to peek at once in a while. It is called the Southwest Eagle Cam. It is a mating pair and their two babies. The babies hatched in January. They nest there every year so it is fun to watch them and their babies from year to year. 



schumigirl said:


> Watched DVD`s as Saturday night tv is dreadful.....usually monopolised with two inane presenters who also present a daytime tv show and are awful......so we never watch anything with them in it. But, most tv on mainstream on a Saturday night, we pass on.



I know what you mean. We rarely watch broadcast television anymore. We stick to sitcom reruns on cable or I stream a lot of UK mystery or comedy shows. 



Realfoodfans said:


> ave plenty to keep us busy today. Kev had delivery of a new dashcam and iPad last night and my parcel included my new book for Book club. 8pm arrival feel so sorry for the delivery people.



Have fun with your new goodies.  I ordered parakeet food Friday night and it was on my porch when we got home from dinner last night. I do love Prime but I have a feeling it will become a love/hate relationship.  Amazon is building two HUGE warehouses about 5 miles from my house so I expect that our delivery time will become even quicker.  I could have lived without it though. The buildings have taken up acres and acres of farmland and woods and will increase the traffic in this area tenfold.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Schumi and Julie.
> 
> Ah, yep no ice melting today for sure. 19F out, but was a beautiful sunrise, a few minutes ago, as bright out, and to be a full day of sun before that snowy Monday arrives.
> 
> And so, a day of rest, getting the rest of the wash done this morning, and getting the trash out, and a routine early bedtime to be ready for that week day routine. And still happy that commuting in the bad weather coming to start the work week does not have to be. Quite the advances in ability to work anywhere you have a good internet connection, since I started full time work almost 30 years ago. And how much I do with a phone, now really a small computer.
> 
> Enjoy your fish dinner Julie. And enjoy the book you got last night. Warmer weather, yes, I’m ready for some. Hope you’re getting more sleep and enjoyed a Louie and me walk this morning. Not unusual for us to get parcels up until around 9pm.
> 
> Schumi, that bar picture looks nice. Glad you enjoyed drinking last night. And yeah, I find lately, evening screen viewing has dismal show choices lately. Hope your tea is hot and enjoying this second to last Sunday in February.
> 
> Time for tea. And yay, bacon for all today, Sunday, too.
> 
> 
> Wake up homies.  A day of rest and relaxing should hopefully be for all the homies.




You confused me Lynne.....I was wondering if I had posted a picture of the bar and not just a couple of bottles on the worktop........lol.....

It`s the same inane shows they seem to come up with......it`s cheap tv. Don`t know if you have a show like The Masked Singer......or The Voice........never got into any of those types of shows, same with the Dancing on Ice shows. Thank goodness for DVD`s and a million other channels.....

Technology is wonderous for sure. I`d love to see someone come back, even from the 19th Century and show them the advances we`ve made. I think they`d be terrified......lol......






macraven said:


> Lynne work me up for the breakfast call...
> Hope there is some bacon left for me this morning!




Always plenty here for you mac.......we did like the new stuff that arrived yesterday......





keishashadow said:


> View attachment 558047
> Aw, that’s nice.  I recently found a great snapshot of my mom & dad from the early 70’s together, rare as neither liked having their pic taken
> 
> Lynne - brrr, only thing to make it seemingly colder is to add some ice sculptures to the mix.  Interesting photo op one, have never seen that.
> 
> Smart.  It took me six months to collect from Ticketmaster for last year’s ‘postponed’ stones concert.   Imagine the interest they made sitting on all that money from the tour.
> 
> Never crossed my mind to mix champagne & rum, hmmmm.  You must ‘name it’
> 
> Can’t bear fast & furious movies but, love me some Vin DIesel...we indulged in reviewing one of the riddick movies last night
> Yes, amazon was depositing something or other on the porch at 7:30 am this morning.  nothing so exciting as your house.  probably just a jar of Dijon mustard, packed in a box big enough to hold a tv.
> 
> You missed ‘da boat, all gone.   I do hear there is some fish pie floating about the place .   Mr slowly moving, will toss a few extra slices in the pan & make u a BLT.




Aww, that`s a nice picture to come across. No, we didn`t take a lot of pictures of them when we were younger. I do have a lot from when we moved away as they did come visit a lot, especially for Christmas.....but this one I took just of my mum. 

Yes, the Tiki Sparkle is what it`ll be known as......

I can`t get into the F&F movies either.......I think I`ve seen a couple of VD movies.....or am I getting mixed up with The Rock??? 

lol.....fish pie tomorrow night....... Can`t quite convince my son to like it though, even my home made one......he peers at it like it`ll bite him.....

Quiet Sunday sounds good........





J'aime Paris said:


> My DD helped me cover my roots until our salons opened back up.  Thank goodness for Sally Beauty Supply!
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> Louie is a handsome fella!!  That photo belongs on a greeting card!  Melts my heart!!!
> 
> 
> Be well, Mac!!
> 
> 
> Great Saturday shenanigan!!!
> Yes, having our kiddos stop by is always a good day!!
> 
> 
> That is very sweet Carole!
> I love looking through old photos....
> 
> 
> Glad your trip to the zoo was a success!  Those phots are incredible!
> 
> 
> Yum.........definitely will be trying that once my dry time is up!
> 
> 
> 
> We had a nice trip out to our lake house, and an enjoyable evening with DHs parents.  Went to eat at a restaurant about 15 minutes away.  Saturday night is Meatlovers specials.  A big draw for DH and FIL!!
> 
> 
> Sturgeon spearing is still happening until next Sunday, unless the quota is caught.  The DNR determines if the season ends early.  I took a photo from our place with all the shanties dotted along the lake.  Didn't really turn out great.  The shanties looked so small, you can barely make them out.  They are placed far from shore...I guess better fishing in the deepest water.  The lake is about 140,000 acres, so quite large.
> 
> I'm thinking of making chicken thighs today.  Not very exciting, but will be good eats.  I'll go to the gym, catch up on emails, and not much else.  Will be a quiet day...
> 
> I haven't eaten breakfast yet, but all the bacon chatter has me thinking...
> 
> View attachment 558058




Glad you had a lovely time at the lakehouse Lori.......and lovely to be able to meet up with family for a meal. 

Are your salons open now....yes, of course they are.......lol......I`m not jealous.....

I think we`re April before salons open back up again. i thank my lucky stars I did bite the bullet and get highlights before Christmas and our latest lockdown. I`ll make it till April for the colour, but will cut my own fringe tomorrow as it`s getting in my eyes now. 

Oh I think you`ll like that drink Lori......I was only missing the fresh strawberry in it.....next time......




cam757 said:


> Happy Sunday,
> 
> A cold one today but nothing compared to other parts of the country.  DH who used to fish in 30 degree weather said last night he just can't take the cold like he used to. I have to agree. I told him that is just another reason to move to FL when we retire or else become snowbirds. Only 15 or 20 years to go, lol.
> 
> We had a nice sushi dinner at a restaurant down the road from us last night. I am not sure why we don't go more often. It is really good.  DH ordered a spicy tuna lovers roll and I ordered the Christmas Tree, which is mainly spicy tuna rolls.  Yum!  Tonight we are going to a local steak restaurant for my nephews birthday dinner.  I love no cook weekends.
> 
> I made another attempt with the bread machine.  It went though all the steps this time but it was overbaked so it became food for the birds and squirrels. Oh well. Back on the shelf it goes.
> 
> Not much on the agenda for today other than laundry.  Hope everyone has a nice Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are feeling better soon, Mac!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely statues and I love the bald eagles in the snow.  There is a webcam of a bald eagle nest in Florida (Tampa, I believe) that I like to peek at once in a while. It is called the Southwest Eagle Cam. It is a mating pair and their two babies. The babies hatched in January. They nest there every year so it is fun to watch them and their babies from year to year.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. We rarely watch broadcast television anymore. We stick to sitcom reruns on cable or I stream a lot of UK mystery or comedy shows.
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun with your new goodies.  I ordered parakeet food Friday night and it was on my porch when we got home from dinner last night. I do love Prime but I have a feeling it will become a love/hate relationship.  Amazon is building two HUGE warehouses about 5 miles from my house so I expect that our delivery time will become even quicker.  I could have lived without it though. The buildings have taken up acres and acres of farmland and woods and will increase the traffic in this area tenfold.



Still sounds cold enough where you are cam......oh sushi sounds lovely.......and enjoy your steak tonight, yes, I love cooking, but equally enjoy a night or two off now and again.......

Oh yes, we do have some good tv shows worth watching and some high class drama, but goodness me we do produce some drivel too.......my tv is barely on during the day at all unless it`s a dvd in the afternoon. 

I think Amazon is building those huge warehouses everywhere. One of my friends who lives further up North to me mentioned they`re getting one built and it`s going to be huge. Yes, it`s a shame they take up open spaces. 

Have fun tonight........




Ended up having a busy day today with one thing and another. But, did manage to get another couple of loads of washing hung out, dried, ironed and put away within a few hours. It`s the simple things.........

We were impressed with the quality meats from Scotland. Bacon was lovely and steaks tonight were beautiful. Will definitely order from them again. 

Think our master bathroom shower is being ripped out at the end of this week, then the plumber is fitting us in as he is inundated with work, but our guy spoke nicely to his plumber and he`ll do it for us, not exactly sure when, but at least if it`s out and prepared, plumber can come anytime. 

I`ll be in cleaning overdrive with all the dust! 

Listening to KISS/Queen right now, but fancy watching a detective show on tv, so will pop it on soon and nice cozy night ahead with a lovely pot of tea. 

Hope everyone is having a lovely Sunday.......


----------



## macraven

I watch the Voice, quite enjoy Blake Shelton

A local made it big on the show few years back.

It’s Sunday and that means pizza night !


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I watch the Voice, quite enjoy Blake Shelton
> 
> A local made it big on the show few years back.
> 
> It’s Sunday and that means pizza night !



I like Blake Shelton.......

Presenters over here.......not so much.

WD is still on? I keep thinking it`s over.......oh enjoy that pizza!




Been a quiet weather day here, not much happening, winds have to come back a little this week. Hoping to get back out walking on the beach or in the woods behind us soon.......can`t wait for spring weather.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> I like Blake Shelton.......
> 
> Presenters over here.......not so much.
> 
> WD is still on? I keep thinking it`s over.......oh enjoy that pizza!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been a quiet weather day here, not much happening, winds have to come back a little this week. Hoping to get back out walking on the beach or in the woods behind us soon.......can`t wait for spring weather.



well I just checked and no WD tonight
There is some thing about WD on streaming but we don’t have that set up


----------



## keishashadow

J'aime Paris said:


> We had a nice trip out to our lake house, and an enjoyable evening with DHs parents. Went to eat at a restaurant about 15 minutes away. Saturday night is Meatlovers specials. A big draw for DH and FIL!!


That sounds lovely


Lynne G said:


> They also had a icy slide, as all were in line to go down it. Little one thought mostly for kids,


A bit Curious, most playgrounds taped off here due to Covid. 


cam757 said:


> We had a nice sushi dinner at a restaurant down the road from us last night


I remember sushi None nearby are open boo hoo


schumigirl said:


> Yes, the Tiki Sparkle


Yes it is a good one


schumigirl said:


> think I`ve seen a couple of VD movies.....or am I getting mixed up with The Rock???


Both great options lol 


macraven said:


> I watch the Voice, quite enjoy Blake Shelton
> 
> A local made it big on the show few years back.
> 
> It’s Sunday and that means pizza night !


I’m still team Idol


macraven said:


> well I just checked and no WD tonight
> There is some thing about WD on streaming but we don’t have that set up


Look again. Extended season 10 preview on regular AMC at 9pm EST. With Chris hardwick hosting, do enjoy him too lol


----------



## macraven

Talking dead on but it will be next week for walking dead
Not a big fan of talking dead but will watch it


----------



## macraven

The predicted weather today was 55 but it was 59 late afternoon 

Watching the early10:00 news now and they predict it to be 57 and rain tomorrow

I’ll watch another channel at 11 and see what their prediction will be

lol


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Doing a quick late night stop in!

Had a busy weekend here.   The weather was very warm.  Had to break out our light spring/fall jackets.  Lots of melting happening, along with very gusty winds too.  But I will take anything that isn't -3000. 

Had a birthday in the house.  Our youngest turned 18 today.  It seems like we blinked and he was 18.  Time sure does fly.  We went out for supper ( as our restaurants just reopened again last week with restrictions) and he picked a family favorite of a smoke rib place.  Always a good meal & great ceasars .  I whipped up a chocolate moonpie cake from scratch.  It was quite tasty.  The recipe will go into a keep pile.  It was rich, but very yummy.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Opps...forgot to put, my quotes in.


macraven said:


> I have been under the weather but here now
> 
> I picked up a bug I guess.


I hope your on the mend now.  Those pesky bugs can keep us down for longer than we want at times.  


schumigirl said:


> she loved her sewing machine.....she had no idea we had gone to so much trouble as she called it.....yes, cause going online and ordering something is hard.....duh!!! She deserves it......


What a great gift!!!!!  
I am with you on the tv.  We don't watch any of those shows.  We typically stream what we want to watch.  So much garbage on tv lately.  


Realfoodfans said:


> Looking forward to our Chinese tonight. Yay to not cooking!


After going out tonight, I forgot how much I enjoyed a night of ordering in, or going out.   I hope you had some good left overs.
I know what you mean about that Tom Hanks movie.  It was "alright".  I would probably not watch it again.  It was good enough that we didn't turn it off, but nothing to rave for others to watch. 



Lynne G said:


> With that, a bit of zoo for you.


That looks like it would have been a great zoo trip.  I loved the ice sculptures!  I hope that bacon was plentiful over the weekend.  


J'aime Paris said:


> My DD helped me cover my roots until our salons opened back up. Thank goodness for Sally Beauty Supply!


LOL.  I had a few friends message me, asking if either I had something at home for them to buy off of me, or to help them pick something out, or come over and do their hair ( I'm a hairdresser from years ago)  I seen WAY too many horrible covid hairdos that made me raise my eyebrows lol.  
Your tri[ to your lake house would have been a perfect way to spend the day!  We need more of that these days!



cam757 said:


> We had a nice sushi dinner at a restaurant down the road from us last night. I am not sure why we don't go more often. It is really good. DH ordered a spicy tuna lovers roll and I ordered the Christmas Tree, which is mainly spicy tuna rolls. Yum! Tonight we are going to a local steak restaurant for my nephews birthday dinner. I love no cook weekends.


YUM!!!!  When we went to go visit our dd, we ordered in sushi.  It was well worth the money...and the bonus of no dishes!!!!

Well, I should get into bed.  I almost needing toothpicks to keep my eyes open.  
Goodnight everyone!!!!  Chat soon.  Stay healthy!!!!


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin sending   Wishes for your son!

Sounds like it was a very happy day in your house.

Kids grow up too quickly 
Blink once and they go from age 5 to 18!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Doing a quick late night stop in!
> 
> Had a busy weekend here.   The weather was very warm.  Had to break out our light spring/fall jackets.  Lots of melting happening, along with very gusty winds too.  But I will take anything that isn't -3000.
> 
> Had a birthday in the house.  Our youngest turned 18 today.  It seems like we blinked and he was 18.  Time sure does fly.  We went out for supper ( as our restaurants just reopened again last week with restrictions) and he picked a family favorite of a smoke rib place.  Always a good meal & great ceasars .  I whipped up a chocolate moonpie cake from scratch.  It was quite tasty.  The recipe will go into a keep pile.  It was rich, but very yummy.



Belated  to your son Pumpkin........Food sounds a lovely way to celebrate.....and glad your weather is warming up.......you absolutely win with the cold temperatures on here! Although I bet you`d rather not........

Yes, we were kind of indifferent about Hanks latest offering....usually his movies are all excellent, but wouldn`t watch it again.

My friend absolutely loves the machine. I`m grateful her husband knew she wanted a new one, ideal timing. I missed getting together though for a celebration...yes, we watch very little mainstream tv. Not sure about over there, but there`s so many reality shows filled with Z list celebrities show think they are interesting, when they`re really not. I can`t watch anything with those folks in it.






macraven said:


> Pumpkin sending   Wishes for your son!
> 
> Sounds like it was a very happy day in your house.
> 
> Kids grow up too quickly
> Blink once and they go from age 5 to 18!



Isn`t that the truth!!

Did you find the WD?




I hate waking up hungry.

We don`t eat breakfast till around 8-8.30, regardless of how early I get up. But, a cup of tea will suffice for now.......ginger tea.

Got the cars washed yesterday, just in time for a Saharan sand storm to work it`s way over to us in the next few days. We had a very fine coating of red dust on window ledges and cars that weren`t in the garage last time. Upside is we should get some ultra red beautiful sunrises.

No idea what our plans are for today. Our book group are discussing The Idiot tonight and my friend announces her latest choice. Hope it`s a good one.

But, today, if dry, we`ll head out a walk as it`s going to milder this week, today is mid 50`s and some sunshine. That`ll work.

Think I might have a slice of toast......
































Happy Monday.........​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Pumpkin that was so good to be able to celebrate at a restaurant!  Happy 18th birthday  celebration for your son.

L will be home in a few minutes and a few little surprises before her home schooling starts. Em has bought her a lovely pink butterfly lamp (she currently loves anything butterfly.)

J not back until after school.  Louie really misses him they are good pals.  He has been up to check his bedroom out again this morning.  We have got a new mattress topper, duvet and bedding on his bed.  Really needs a new bed but holding out a little longer.

A few messages off friends about Boris’s announcement later. Don’t think there will be anything much announced other than schools but we will be watching.

A positive and peaceful Monday all.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Sending a huge thank you to Charade for the Brownie Guide package for L.  She was absolutely thrilled and it was such a kind thought.  Made our day to see such a kind gesture x


----------



## macraven

Good Monday morning homies!

Slept some and cats got in my bed and woke me up
I need to buy them a clock so they don’t do that again until it is 6 am.

Who is fixing the bacon this morning?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Good Monday morning homies!
> 
> Slept some and cats got in my bed and woke me up
> I need to buy them a clock so they don’t do that again until it is 6 am.
> 
> Who is fixing the bacon this morning?



Tom will share his lunch with you mac.......

The new pack we opened yesterday has enough left for two......and I`m having shrimp and pineapple salad with maybe some mango as we have three to use up.......you`d like this bacon.......

So, nice timing for your breakfast.........



Went out a quick walk and it was nice to get some fresh air. But, got a call to say we had to sign a paper for someone in the village we have written references for. Lawyers aren`t doing home visits right now so she wanted to drop them off, walk back to her car, have us sign something and leave them outside for her to pick up again.......what a carry on! We got back home almost at the same time they arrived. 

So, even though walk was cut short, it was still nice. 

Mid morning cup of tea now........


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh tea and bacon posts!

And a very happy 18th birthday to Pumpkin’s DS. Nice to be able to enjoy a restaurant meal with him. Yeah, this year, my little one turns 20. Shocking sometimes. LoL. Yay for warmer weather. me? 28 out and snowing. Thankfully though, at least we don’t usually go as low a temp as you had posted before. Hope the warm weather stays around.

Yay, grandkids are home, Julie.  Hope your coffee was good, and enjoyed a quick walk with Louie before the school routine started for the grandkids.  Yeah, my accountant has an outside her office drop box that any signing or dropping off is now done outside with neither of us seeing each other.  Understand, and fine with me. Our restaurants can have indoor dining, and we still won’t eat inside a restaurant yet.

Schumi, hope your breakfast was nice, and lunch sounds delicious.  Always nice when a gift is something the receiver much appreciates when not expecting that gift. Nice you were able to take a walk.

Mac, you were up early.  Yeah, we trained our dogs to not get up until we were really up.  Hope you are felling much better, and yay for warmer weather than many of us homies.

And so, a cool and snowy day for us. Saying 1 to 3 inches. Sigh, maybe the smallest amount we are getting than the two more than double those totals we got recently, but so tired of shoveling more snow. At least the temps should be above freezing this afternoon, so some of that wet may be rain. Either way, hoping our trash gets picked up this morning, as last time, they did not pick up in the snow. And, depending on the wet weather, may do a quick lunchtime walk. Does feel good to get up from screen viewing and go out to have fresh air sometimes.

And so, after a not so good sleep,



Sigh, noisy waker in my home. No matter. I’m to be up early anyway

Marvelous Monday homies.  Stay dry, warm, and enjoy the last Monday in February.  Thank goodness next Monday we can stay hello to March.  Woot!

Tea post:  Yep, need to refill the tea cup and find a suitable breakfast.

Good Morning Pumpkin, Mac, Julie and Schumi.  And to all the homies, a Good  Morning to ya too.


----------



## Charade67

A quick good morning to everyone. I wasn't feeling great over the weekend. Nothing serious though.

Our biggest excitement for the weekend was buying new blinds for our living room window. Now we just have to wait for the installer to put them in. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Had a birthday in the house. Our youngest turned 18 today. It seems like we blinked and he was 18. Time sure does fly. We went out for supper ( as our restaurants just reopened again last week with restrictions) and he picked a family favorite of a smoke rib place. Always a good meal & great ceasars . I whipped up a chocolate moonpie cake from scratch. It was quite tasty. The recipe will go into a keep pile. It was rich, but very yummy.


 Happy birthday to him.  Moonpie cake? I'm intrigued. Are you willing to share the recipe?



schumigirl said:


> Not sure about over there, but there`s so many reality shows filled with Z list celebrities show think they are interesting, when they`re really not. I can`t watch anything with those folks in it.


We have plenty of celebrity reality shows here. We don't watch any of them. Dh likes reality shows like Forged in Fire (have you seen that one?) or the shows about rebuilding/restoring cars. I used to watch Dancing With the Stars, but have gotten bored with it.



Realfoodfans said:


> Sending a huge thank you to Charade for the Brownie Guide package for L. She was absolutely thrilled and it was such a kind thought. Made our day to see such a kind gesture x


You are very welcome.  Happy to hear that L likes the patches and that they arrived safely. 



Lynne G said:


> And so, a cool and snowy day for us. Saying 1 to 3 inches.


Ugh. You have had more than your fair share of snow. I think we may be done for the winter. It is supposed to be in the mid 60's here on Wednesday.

Work calls,. Gotta run.


----------



## keishashadow

Enjoyed TWD preshow last night, then switched over & cleared the first 2 episodes of CNN’s new Lincoln miniseries.  Talk about a juxtaposition 

Biggest decision thus far today...which kcup to grab.  Not feeling anything elaborate for dinner, thinking to just pull out some frozen chicken fingers & fries later.  

Need to clear the house of anything ‘chewable’     my granddog is coming to stay for a week while family goes to Universal & then onto Daytona Beach for gymnastics competition.  

We took a hard pass on going. In general, other than the Orlando parks, FL is a bit too loosey-goosey for our level of comfort...sooner vs later things will right themselves all around.

Regional gymnastics competition in central PA was cancelled due to an outbreak this weekend.  A modified one for several western PA teams was held in the ‘lil’s gym yesterday am.  She slayed it  1st places & best all-round in her level.

stings a bit I missed it, as have been hunkering down at home for over three weeks waiting for that 2nd vaccine...the rooms are getting smaller .  Not complaining, will a blessing to have that degree of protection.  At least they took videos for me!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Had a birthday in the house. Our youngest turned 18 today. It seems like we blinked and he was 18


That’s a very big date!  Happy Birthday to your now legal young man. 


schumigirl said:


> there`s so many reality shows filled with Z list celebrities show think they are interesting, when they`re really not. I can`t watch anything with those folks in it.


I watch a few different ones, toss the real housewives into that category.  Oh how i miss NeNe Leakes’ antics.  

Have a theory on the sort that are competitions...the lower down the totem pole they are, the better chance they will implode in a glorious display lol


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ooh tea and bacon posts!
> 
> And a very happy 18th birthday to Pumpkin’s DS. Nice to be able to enjoy a restaurant meal with him. Yeah, this year, my little one turns 20. Shocking sometimes. LoL. Yay for warmer weather. me? 28 out and snowing. Thankfully though, at least we don’t usually go as low a temp as you had posted before. Hope the warm weather stays around.
> 
> Yay, grandkids are home, Julie.  Hope your coffee was good, and enjoyed a quick walk with Louie before the school routine started for the grandkids.  Yeah, my accountant has an outside her office drop box that any signing or dropping off is now done outside with neither of us seeing each other.  Understand, and fine with me. Our restaurants can have indoor dining, and we still won’t eat inside a restaurant yet.
> 
> Schumi, hope your breakfast was nice, and lunch sounds delicious.  Always nice when a gift is something the receiver much appreciates when not expecting that gift. Nice you were able to take a walk.
> 
> Mac, you were up early.  Yeah, we trained our dogs to not get up until we were really up.  Hope you are felling much better, and yay for warmer weather than many of us homies.
> 
> And so, a cool and snowy day for us. Saying 1 to 3 inches. Sigh, maybe the smallest amount we are getting than the two more than double those totals we got recently, but so tired of shoveling more snow. At least the temps should be above freezing this afternoon, so some of that wet may be rain. Either way, hoping our trash gets picked up this morning, as last time, they did not pick up in the snow. And, depending on the wet weather, may do a quick lunchtime walk. Does feel good to get up from screen viewing and go out to have fresh air sometimes.
> 
> And so, after a not so good sleep,
> 
> View attachment 558257
> 
> Sigh, noisy waker in my home. No matter. I’m to be up early anyway
> 
> Marvelous Monday homies.  Stay dry, warm, and enjoy the last Monday in February.  Thank goodness next Monday we can stay hello to March.  Woot!
> 
> Tea post:  Yep, need to refill the tea cup and find a suitable breakfast.
> 
> Good Morning Pumpkin, Mac, Julie and Schumi.  And to all the homies, a Good  Morning to ya too.



Tea and bacon.....perfect start to the day.

Lunch was lovely and yes, I`m so happy she loved her present. Hope your temps ease soon, and yes hope the trash got picked. 





Charade67 said:


> A quick good morning to everyone. I wasn't feeling great over the weekend. Nothing serious though.
> 
> Our biggest excitement for the weekend was buying new blinds for our living room window. Now we just have to wait for the installer to put them in.
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to him.  Moonpie cake? I'm intrigued. Are you willing to share the recipe?
> 
> We have plenty of celebrity reality shows here. We don't watch any of them. Dh likes reality shows like Forged in Fire (have you seen that one?) or the shows about rebuilding/restoring cars. I used to watch Dancing With the Stars, but have gotten bored with it.
> 
> You are very welcome.  Happy to hear that L likes the patches and that they arrived safely.
> 
> 
> Ugh. You have had more than your fair share of snow. I think we may be done for the winter. It is supposed to be in the mid 60's here on Wednesday.
> 
> Work calls,. Gotta run.




Never seen that show, before. Never watched Dancing with the Stars.......yes, those types of reality shows aren`t the ones I meant. It`s the ones like Love Island where every single person is full of plastic and low brain cells who just want to be famous for having no discernable talent. We have far too many of them.

Glad your winter is hopefully over....





keishashadow said:


> View attachment 558274
> Enjoyed TWD preshow last night, then switched over & cleared the first 2 episodes of CNN’s new Lincoln miniseries.  Talk about a juxtaposition
> 
> Biggest decision thus far today...which kcup to grab.  Not feeling anything elaborate for dinner, thinking to just pull out some frozen chicken fingers & fries later.
> 
> Need to clear the house of anything ‘chewable’     my granddog is coming to stay for a week while family goes to Universal & then onto Daytona Beach for gymnastics competition.
> 
> We took a hard pass on going. In general, other than the Orlando parks, FL is a bit too loosey-goosey for our level of comfort...sooner vs later things will right themselves all around.
> 
> Regional gymnastics competition in central PA was cancelled due to an outbreak this weekend.  A modified one for several western PA teams was held in the ‘lil’s gym yesterday am.  She slayed it  1st places & best all-round in her level.
> 
> stings a bit I missed it, as have been hunkering down at home for over three weeks waiting for that 2nd vaccine...the rooms are getting smaller .  Not complaining, will a blessing to have that degree of protection.  At least they took videos for me!
> 
> 
> That’s a very big date!  Happy Birthday to your now legal young man.
> 
> I watch a few different ones, toss the real housewives into that category.  Oh how i miss NeNe Leakes’ antics.
> 
> Have a theory on the sort that are competitions...the lower down the totem pole they are, the better chance they will implode in a glorious display lol



Love the meme! Very appropriate for your area.

I do love a good Housewife show!!! they had stopped showing the ones I watched for ages, and then they on some obscure channel and you lose track.......definitely a different type of reality show! I never did get into Atlanta like I planned. 

Oh you`d laugh if you saw some of the "reality" so called stars we have over here. I htink they`d all be fighting over the bottom of the pole! Want to be famous and will do anything for it. 

Simple dinner for us tonight too....sausage and mash, pile of carrots and gravy......

And happy doggy sitting....hope the family have a lovely trip down and granddaughter does well.......not long till that second vaccine for you!




Ended up doing a zoom with the book group this afternoon instead of tonight, so The Idiot has been discussed and put firmly behind us. My friend chose a simple book thankfully, not jackie Collins as I suggested.......lol.....but a murder mystery called Mr Nobody. She was going to choose The Silent Patient till I told her I had only read it a few weeks ago. So this one will be fun after the last one. 

Beautiful sunny afternoon here.......think the cloud of saharan dust may miss us or hit us depending on which report you listen to.......

Hope the window cleaner is due to visit after it`s passed.


----------



## J'aime Paris

macraven said:


> The predicted weather today was 55 but it was 59 late afternoon
> 
> Watching the early10:00 news now and they predict it to be 57 and rain tomorrow
> 
> I’ll watch another channel at 11 and see what their prediction will be
> 
> lol


Those temps sounds heavenly



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Had a birthday in the house.  Our youngest turned 18 today.  It seems like we blinked and he was 18.  Time sure does fly.  We went out for supper ( as our restaurants just reopened again last week with restrictions) and he picked a family favorite of a smoke rib place.  Always a good meal & great ceasars .  I whipped up a chocolate moonpie cake from scratch.  It was quite tasty.  The recipe will go into a keep pile.  It was rich, but very yummy.


A very happy birthday to your DS!  Ribs are always a good choice!



schumigirl said:


> My friend absolutely loves the machine. I`m grateful her husband knew she wanted a new one, ideal timing. I missed getting together though for a celebration...yes, we watch very little mainstream tv. Not sure about over there, but there`s so many reality shows filled with Z list celebrities show think they are interesting, when they`re really not. I can`t watch anything with those folks in it.
> Happy Monday.........​


Glad your friend likes her gift!  It's always nice when a birthday surprise comes off well!



Realfoodfans said:


> A few messages off friends about Boris’s announcement later. Don’t think there will be anything much announced other than schools but we will be watching.
> 
> A positive and peaceful Monday all.


Are children in school by you?  It's a real mix around the US, but the district nearest us has gone back to 5 days in person.  It was especially good for one of my nephews....he was really struggling doing online.



Lynne G said:


> Ooh tea and bacon posts!
> 
> And so, a cool and snowy day for us. Saying 1 to 3 inches. Sigh, maybe the smallest amount we are getting than the two more than double those totals we got recently, but so tired of shoveling more snow. At least the temps should be above freezing this afternoon, so some of that wet may be rain. Either way, hoping our trash gets picked up this morning, as last time, they did not pick up in the snow. And, depending on the wet weather, may do a quick lunchtime walk. Does feel good to get up from screen viewing and go out to have fresh air sometimes.
> 
> 
> Marvelous Monday homies.  Stay dry, warm, and enjoy the last Monday in February.  Thank goodness next Monday we can stay hello to March.  Woot!


More snow for us too....added another 3 inches last night.  The plow guy cleared it all off already.  He does such a good job.  Even clears a spot for our little dog to potty!

Yes, waiting to flip that calendar page to March!!



Charade67 said:


> We have plenty of celebrity reality shows here. We don't watch any of them. Dh likes reality shows like Forged in Fire (have you seen that one?) or the shows about rebuilding/restoring cars. I used to watch Dancing With the Stars, but have gotten bored with it.


I admit that Forged in Fire is a guilty pleasure of mine!  
It's very different from most shows I would normally watch.  I find it very fascinating, and there is real talent to their craft.



keishashadow said:


> Need to clear the house of anything ‘chewable’     my granddog is coming to stay for a week while family goes to Universal & then onto Daytona Beach for gymnastics competition.


How sweet you're having your granddog to visit!!
We are super blessed.  My parents will also watch our 2 dogs and 1 cat while we are away on vacation.  Grandma spoils them rotten!  
I think they miss her when we come home and my parents leave, lol!
It gives me great peace of mind knowing they are so well looked after!



schumigirl said:


> Ended up doing a zoom with the book group this afternoon instead of tonight, so The Idiot has been discussed and put firmly behind us. My friend chose a simple book thankfully, not jackie Collins as I suggested.......lol.....but a murder mystery called Mr Nobody. She was going to choose The Silent Patient till I told her I had only read it a few weeks ago. So this one will be fun after the last one.


I was in a book club years ago, and it was a fun monthly gathering!
 When we moved to our current home, I tried to start one in the neighborhood.  Never happened....many of the mom's worked and said they couldn't devote the time.




I guess my AP has really been speaking to me lately....I ended up booking a trip to Universal yesterday!
I'm taking DD and her roommate, end of May-beginning of June.
 DD has been roommates with this girl for all 4 years of college, and they are super close.  Roommate has never been to Universal.  I'm excited to go with a newbie!
I was able to get AP rate at the Hard Rock!  And the girls park passes were buy 2 days, get 2 days free!

Anyone else going around that time?


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Those temps sounds heavenly
> 
> 
> A very happy birthday to your DS!  Ribs are always a good choice!
> 
> 
> Glad your friend likes her gift!  It's always nice when a birthday surprise comes off well!
> 
> 
> Are children in school by you?  It's a real mix around the US, but the district nearest us has gone back to 5 days in person.  It was especially good for one of my nephews....he was really struggling doing online.
> 
> 
> More snow for us too....added another 3 inches last night.  The plow guy cleared it all off already.  He does such a good job.  Even clears a spot for our little dog to potty!
> 
> Yes, waiting to flip that calendar page to March!!
> 
> 
> I admit that Forged in Fire is a guilty pleasure of mine!
> It's very different from most shows I would normally watch.  I find it very fascinating, and there is real talent to their craft.
> 
> 
> How sweet you're having your granddog to visit!!
> We are super blessed.  My parents will also watch our 2 dogs and 1 cat while we are away on vacation.  Grandma spoils them rotten!
> I think they miss her when we come home and my parents leave, lol!
> It gives me great peace of mind knowing they are so well looked after!
> 
> 
> I was in a book club years ago, and it was a fun monthly gathering!
> When we moved to our current home, I tried to start one in the neighborhood.  Never happened....many of the mom's worked and said they couldn't devote the time.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 558320
> I guess my AP has really been speaking to me lately....I ended up booking a trip to Universal yesterday!
> I'm taking DD and her roommate, end of May-beginning of June.
> DD has been roommates with this girl for all 4 years of college, and they are super close.  Roommate has never been to Universal.  I'm excited to go with a newbie!
> I was able to get AP rate at the Hard Rock!  And the girls park passes were buy 2 days, get 2 days free!
> 
> Anyone else going around that time?




Congrats on the trip Lori!!! You`ll have such fun with both girls......I`m sorry we miss you then as we would have been there till the 31st May.......next time......

Yes, I`ve always had the luxury of a book group wherever I`ve lived, and this one has two folks who don`t live close by.......but we managed it somehow even before lockdown......

You`d like that book The Silent Patient by Alex Michaelides. I couldn`t put it down. This one my friend has chosen is a new author to me, I think it`s a lightweight book, but after the last one, it`ll be light relief. 

Hope you don`t get too much snow........




Early dinner tonight as Kyle and co are heading out with the telescope.......first night in months with our weather over the winter. Lots of rain. 

Will watch our Prime Minister at 7pm but most of the info has already been released.....hair salons open in April.......woooohooooo. 

Looking forward to indoor dining eventually returning, the times we did it before last lockdown we were comfortable in the places we frequented for dinner and lunch. I think if one chooses carefully, it`s perfectly ok to eat inside. 

But, nothing startling to be announced. 

Time for tea and a scone as I made some cherry and coconut ones.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lori it’s very mixed with schools.  J has gone in throughout this lockdown as he has additional needs and very happy at his high school (started there last September).  All key workers are able to send children into school so at L’s school there are 9 out of 30 actually in class.  Em has been homeschooling her.  L’s school not good on the technology so no lessons on line.  A 10 minute class assembly every morning and everything else has to be printed off.  Prime minister press conference shortly will say she will return to classes in 2 weeks.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Beautiful day here today.  Kev actually got me out for a proper walk.  It was quite muddy underfoot but we had Louie’s portable shower in the car so he was cleaned up before we returned.  Always get people commenting on what a great idea it is.

We had lamb and mint burgers (from our lamb farmer) with veg tonight but chicken and fries for the children.  I’m seriously back watching what I eat so no ice cream for me tonight.
Although the news has already updated us on announcements we will be watching the PM at 7.

Hope Mac and Charade are both fully recovered


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, never had a dog wash for the car, Julie, but when kids were young and in soccer, had a large towel, gallon of water, plastic bags for cleats and clothes, and complete change of clothes in my car.  No way did I want mud on my seats or carpet.  

Quite the icy snow falling. Now saying 2 to 4 inches or more before done. Sigh. Kids went out to pick up some tomatoes as little one wanted a BLT for lunch. Said roads were bad, and she only went 5 minute or about 2 miles down the road. Yeah, will be ready to clear off cars and shovel once the snow stops.

Yay for Keisha being grandpuppy sitter.

And a woot! Paris scheduling some Dark Side fun. Yay, AP does make you want to visit more than once.

Yeah, my suburban school district only has had elementary kids back to school, older kids virtual. All the City kids were to go back to school in 2 weeks, but that got pushed back, with decision to be revisited in 2 weeks.

Ooh nice lunch as I like BLTs too, dry, like little one does. Neither of us like mayonnaise.

Not sure what for dinner, but thinking have some of that ground  sirloin left, so meatball sandwiches or with pasta.  Sounds good, but will see what family wants.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Hehe, never had a dog wash for the car, Julie, but when kids were young and in soccer, had a large towel, gallon of water, plastic bags for cleats and clothes, and complete change of clothes in my car.  No way did I want mud on my seats or carpet.
> 
> Quite the icy snow falling. Now saying 2 to 4 inches or more before done. Sigh. Kids went out to pick up some tomatoes as little one wanted a BLT for lunch. Said roads were bad, and she only went 5 minute or about 2 miles down the road. Yeah, will be ready to clear off cars and shovel once the snow stops.
> 
> Yay for Keisha being grandpuppy sitter.
> 
> And a woot! Paris scheduling some Dark Side fun. Yay, AP does make you want to visit more than once.
> 
> Yeah, my suburban school district only has had elementary kids back to school, older kids virtual. All the City kids were to go back to school in 2 weeks, but that got pushed back, with decision to be revisited in 2 weeks.
> 
> Ooh nice lunch as I like BLTs too, dry, like little one does. Neither of us like mayonnaise.
> 
> Not sure what for dinner, but thinking have some of that ground  sirloin left, so meatball sandwiches or with pasta.  Sounds good, but will see what family wants.



I always think I`m the only one who doesn`t have mayo on a BLT......everyone seems to do that.....looks nice but not a mayo fan. 

More snow?? Goodness.....what a drift you`re having this time around. 




I wish I`d kept lunch for dinner.......dinner was ok, but felt very average.

This was my lunch which was gorgeous........

Shrimp, green onion, pineapple and mango on a base of arugula and home made cheese and onion bread......I did add butter, but looked better without a ton of butter on it......Keisha.....made the sauce with salad cream and ketchup   

It`s a no for folks who don`t like seafood......











It was lush!




Yep, not much new from Boris......all had been leaked earlier but looking good for a turnaround, finally. 

Vaccination programme has been a huge success  and we should be able to mix with friends and family with limits pretty soon.......outdoor dining from mid April and indoor dining Mid May. And no foreign travel till Mid May at the earliest.......that`s what a lot of folks are waiting to hear about.

Praying the good news continues and numbers continue to fall......


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> so The Idiot has been discussed and put firmly behind us.


I had to read that thrice, thot you were referring to DIS’r lol

This new set of cheater readers from amazon seems decidedly off



schumigirl said:


> the cloud of saharan dust may miss us or hit us depending on which report you listen to.......


I’m sure it’s anything but...that sounds rather mysterious & exotic vs a big ole pile o’dirt.


J'aime Paris said:


> I think they miss her when we come home and my parents leave, lol!
> It gives me great peace of mind knowing they are so well looked after!


Yes, i feel the same with leaving mine with my kiddos


J'aime Paris said:


> I guess my AP has really been speaking to me lately....I ended up booking a trip to Universal yesterday!
> I'm taking DD and her roommate, end of May-beginning of June.
> DD has been roommates with this girl for all 4 years of college, and they are super close. Roommate has never been to Universal. I'm excited to go with a newbie!
> I was able to get AP rate at the Hard Rock! And the girls park passes were buy 2 days, get 2 days free!


Wooooooooo
Hooooooooo
What a generous gesture 


schumigirl said:


> Early dinner tonight as Kyle and co are heading out with the telescope.......first night in months with our weather over the winter. Lots of rain.


Was wondering when he’d be able to have at it again. 


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, my suburban school district only has had elementary kids back to school, older kids virtual. All the City kids were to go back to school in 2 weeks, but that got pushed back, with decision to be revisited in 2 weeks.


Most back here FT that want to, whenever they get a spike in the schools, they go back to virtual.  Clean the school & back they go within a few days.  Shocking to read how many kids are failing & will likely be held back...talking elemenatary up to HS.


schumigirl said:


> I always think I`m the only one who doesn`t have mayo on a BLT......everyone seems to do that.....looks nice but not a mayo fan.


Those are pretty good odds overall.


schumigirl said:


> Praying the good news continues and numbers continue to fall......


Indeed!   Seems as though within 1-1/2 months, appreciable headway has been achieved.  Hopefully, by summer the majority here will be inoculated.  

It was so difficult to see that our death toll has cracked half a million, that’s more than our war dead in WWI, II & Vietnam. It’s estimated we will lose another 200,000 poor souls before it’s all over.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Congrats on the trip Lori!!! You`ll have such fun with both girls......I`m sorry we miss you then as we would have been there till the 31st May.......next time......
> 
> Yes, I`ve always had the luxury of a book group wherever I`ve lived, and this one has two folks who don`t live close by.......but we managed it somehow even before lockdown......
> 
> You`d like that book The Silent Patient by Alex Michaelides. I couldn`t put it down. This one my friend has chosen is a new author to me, I think it`s a lightweight book, but after the last one, it`ll be light relief.
> 
> Hope you don`t get too much snow........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early dinner tonight as Kyle and co are heading out with the telescope.......first night in months with our weather over the winter. Lots of rain.
> 
> Will watch our Prime Minister at 7pm but most of the info has already been released.....hair salons open in April.......woooohooooo.
> 
> Looking forward to indoor dining eventually returning, the times we did it before last lockdown we were comfortable in the places we frequented for dinner and lunch. I think if one chooses carefully, it`s perfectly ok to eat inside.
> 
> But, nothing startling to be announced.
> 
> Time for tea and a scone as I made some cherry and coconut ones.


Thanks for the book recommendation...I'll check it out!!



Realfoodfans said:


> Beautiful day here today.  Kev actually got me out for a proper walk.  It was quite muddy underfoot but we had Louie’s portable shower in the car so he was cleaned up before we returned.  Always get people commenting on what a great idea it is.
> 
> We had lamb and mint burgers (from our lamb farmer) with veg tonight but chicken and fries for the children.  I’m seriously back watching what I eat so no ice cream for me tonight.
> Although the news has already updated us on announcements we will be watching the PM at 7.
> 
> Hope Mac and Charade are both fully recovered


Never knew there was such thing as a portable dog shower.  Could be quite useful for our lab...she adores rolling in mud puddles in the springtime!!



Lynne G said:


> Hehe, never had a dog wash for the car, Julie, but when kids were young and in soccer, had a large towel, gallon of water, plastic bags for cleats and clothes, and complete change of clothes in my car.  No way did I want mud on my seats or carpet.
> 
> Quite the icy snow falling. Now saying 2 to 4 inches or more before done. Sigh. Kids went out to pick up some tomatoes as little one wanted a BLT for lunch. Said roads were bad, and she only went 5 minute or about 2 miles down the road. Yeah, will be ready to clear off cars and shovel once the snow stops.
> 
> Yay for Keisha being grandpuppy sitter.
> 
> And a woot! Paris scheduling some Dark Side fun. Yay, AP does make you want to visit more than once.
> 
> Yeah, my suburban school district only has had elementary kids back to school, older kids virtual. All the City kids were to go back to school in 2 weeks, but that got pushed back, with decision to be revisited in 2 weeks.
> 
> Ooh nice lunch as I like BLTs too, dry, like little one does. Neither of us like mayonnaise.
> 
> Not sure what for dinner, but thinking have some of that ground  sirloin left, so meatball sandwiches or with pasta.  Sounds good, but will see what family wants.


More snow...not so good...
Meatball sandwiches...sounds really good!
1 out of 2 isn't bad, lol!



schumigirl said:


> This was my lunch which was gorgeous........
> 
> Shrimp, green onion, pineapple and mango on a base of arugula and home made cheese and onion bread......I did add butter, but looked better without a ton of butter on it......Keisha.....made the sauce with salad cream and ketchup
> 
> It`s a no for folks who don`t like seafood......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was lush!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, not much new from Boris......all had been leaked earlier but looking good for a turnaround, finally.
> 
> Vaccination programme has been a huge success  and we should be able to mix with friends and family with limits pretty soon.......outdoor dining from mid April and indoor dining Mid May. And no foreign travel till Mid May at the earliest.......that`s what a lot of folks are waiting to hear about.
> 
> Praying the good news continues and numbers continue to fall......


A very nice looking plate Carole!  I'd eagerly finish it!

Would you push your May trip dates back a bit if travel were to resume mid May?



keishashadow said:


> Wooooooooo
> Hooooooooo
> What a generous gesture
> 
> Most back here FT that want to, whenever they get a spike in the schools, they go back to virtual.  Clean the school & back they go within a few days.  Shocking to read how many kids are failing & will likely be held back...talking elemenatary up to HS.


I'm happy to be able to take the girls and I'm framing the trip as a 'grad present' to them.
The father of DDs roommate passed away from cancer when she was in middle school.  The mom was left to raise 2 girls on her own and it has been a struggle....

My BFF is a 6th grade language/reading teacher.  Her district explicitly told the teaching staff that they are not to fail anyone, unless the child just don't show up (online or in person) at all/zero.  So a student can basically do nothing and they will still pass and advance to the next grade.  




I got a free tshirt as a 'reward' from my gym today.  I completed the 100 day workout challenge within the allotted timeframe.  I think only around 20-25 members hit the benchmark.  
Feeling accomplished!!

Have a sleepy cat on my lap.  Guess I'll sit for a bit longer.  She looks too adorable to disturb!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick stop in!!!!

Another lovely above seasonal temp day...I am LOVING IT!!!!!  Today the sun is shining without very gusty winds.  Usually when we get the chinooks...we also get the wind.  So far so good.  It might be a night to start up the grill and bbq some burgers!!!!!  

We bought an airfryer over the weekend.  Our first meal in it was a success.  I oven roast so much of our meals, from meat to veggies, so it didn't take DH long to talk me into another appliance.  I love my instant pot...but while researching, I didn't want an instantpot/fryer combo.  This one I can see myself using almost everyday.  Guess we will see.  It was on sale, and then I also had a 20% off coupon...so we saved 100 bucks off the original price...So we were pretty happy with the price and that's why we went ahead and bought it.  I'll let you know if I use it tonight.  With the warm weather...I might bbq outside instead of inside 



Charade67 said:


> Happy birthday to him. Moonpie cake? I'm intrigued. Are you willing to share the recipe?


Here is the link to it...I'll add pictures of the cake I made...I did alter it a bit.  I used a buttercream icing all over and only used the ganache on the top and dripped down the sides.  It was good, but very rich.  https://www.shugarysweets.com/ding-...nt=tribes&utm_term=1041102846_48599532_234841 

Picking out curtains can be fun.  I would love that...dh....not so much  


keishashadow said:


> Need to clear the house of anything ‘chewable’ my granddog is coming to stay for a week while family goes to Universal & then onto Daytona Beach for gymnastics competition


I miss my granddogs coming over to visit.  Enjoy your time with them!!!!


J'aime Paris said:


> guess my AP has really been speaking to me lately....I ended up booking a trip to Universal yesterday!
> I'm taking DD and her roommate, end of May-beginning of June.


FUN!!!!  What a great trip for everyone going with you!!!!  I'm hoping soon we will be able to start to plan trips again.  


Realfoodfans said:


> we had Louie’s portable shower in the car so he was cleaned up before we returned. Always get people commenting on what a great idea it is.


I would love to see pictures of that!  That sounds like it would be super handy at times.  I sure could have used something like that at times when we had our poochie with us.  


Lynne G said:


> Not sure what for dinner, but thinking have some of that ground sirloin left, so meatball sandwiches or with pasta. Sounds good, but will see what family wants.


Yum!!!!!  I vote both!!!!!!!!!  


keishashadow said:


> It was so difficult to see that our death toll has cracked half a million, that’s more than our war dead in WWI, II & Vietnam. It’s estimated we will lose another 200,000 poor souls before it’s all over.


I agree.  Each and every death is tragic to that family that is left behind to mourn them.  We have been extremely lucky that Canadians (for the most part) have taken it seriously and done well with what is recommended for us to do.  I am tired ( like so many others here ) of the restrictions.  I am crossing my fingers by  summer, things will be turning around.  Right now our health officials are really trying to keep the variants from getting out of hand.  Guess time will tell how well we all listen and follow the rules.  


schumigirl said:


> Vaccination programme has been a huge success  and we should be able to mix with friends and family with limits pretty soon.......outdoor dining from mid April and indoor dining Mid May. And no foreign travel till Mid May at the earliest.......that`s what a lot of folks are waiting to hear about.
> 
> Praying the good news continues and numbers continue to fall......


I am sure you are very happy to hear that news.  We are hoping that soon we will be able to mingle with friends and family again too.  It has been a very long year for soooo many people worldwide.  Let us cross our fingers with the restrictions and vaccinations, some of the hardest restrictions will start to lift.  No comment on Canada's vaccine roll out.  We are finally getting a good number of doses this week.  I am hoping that they can start to roll them out as efficiently as they did the previous shipments we received.    

On a side note for you...I always look forward to your PM's news announcements.   He is so well spoken,  but ,I mostly look forward to his crazy hairstyles!!!!!!  The hairdresser in me wants to just quietly take him aside and give him a haircut 

Well, I shuffle the last few papers on my desk

Have a great evening Mac and everyone else I may have missed.


----------



## Robo56

Good Monday evening Sans family 

Perused the past few pages. The memes had me laughing.



macraven said:


> Robo I have been enjoying your Mardi Grau trip report.
> I look forward to reading more about your time there
> I did that event 4 years ago and quite enjoyed it.



Thank you Mac...I hope you are feeling better and was so sorry to hear  you had a car accident. Lot’s of mummy dust and prayers being sent your way.




schumigirl said:


> Glad you had such a lovely visit with your nephew. I`ve never tried Popeye`s chicken.....I`m guessing by reviews you either love it or hate it.....lol.......and a walk on the beach is always lovely......



We had a very nice visit.

Popeye’s has a spicy chicken too.  Yep, some stores are a hit or miss I have heard. The two stores we have near our homes are nice ones and the food is good.




Realfoodfans said:


> DS enjoyed the cake reveal!



Beautiful rainbow cake. happy belated birthday to your son.







keishashadow said:


> Not that i’m A klutz or anything but, have managed to break most of my toes at least once. Yes, taping usually does the trick if no blood lol. It’s when they’re dislocated that the trip to ER is necessary. Many have told me they handle themselves, just can’t bring myself to give it a good tug to set it right.



LOL.....you sound like me.......my kids have threatened to buy me steel toed slippers. Might have to send you a pair too.




Realfoodfans said:


> Took advantage of being on my own to watch a programme about grief that I recorded as I know I still struggle with this and don’t want to upset Kev and Em so that was watched and glad to see so many different ways to deal with loss - I have things everywhere - positive reminders and nothing but positive memories and realise how lucky I am.









schumigirl said:


> I`ve tried several to keep the fizz, but none have worked. Lenny in Strong Water Bar gave us the best advice....told me not to bother....just drink the bottle darling



LOL......great advice.




schumigirl said:


> Dropped off my friends birthday present from several of us........it`s her birthday tomorrow......hehe she joins us in the 50`s.......and we shared to cost of a rather nice



What a thoughtful present...I bet she was over the moon with her gift.




J'aime Paris said:


> DD texted me just a bit ago. She got a 94% on her Pharmacology exam! She was nervous about it....it's a very difficult class. But she's a dedicated student and always puts in the study time needed to succeed.
> On Monday she has a General Pathology exam....so it looks like a study weekend ahead for her.



Congratulations to your daughter.




Realfoodfans said:


> Louie is a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. My first small dog - had Golden Retrievers all my life. He’s absolutely brilliant. Such good company and very loving.



He is beautiful.



Lynne G said:


> With that, a bit of zoo for you.



Nice pics of the Zoo and ice sculptures. Hope your weather starts improving some.




schumigirl said:


> Last night`s cocktail of the house........we named it, Tiki Sparkle  Tiki mix and champagne.......lush.



Sounds yummy.




schumigirl said:


> Think our master bathroom shower is being ripped out at the end of this week, then the plumber is fitting us in as he is inundated with work, but our guy spoke nicely to his plumber and he`ll do it for us, not exactly sure when, but at least if it`s out and prepared, plumber can come anytime.



Sorry to hear of the cracked tiles in the shower. Glad to hear you will be getting the folks in soon to repair things.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Had a birthday in the house. Our youngest turned 18 today. It seems like we blinked and he was 18.



Happy belated birthday to your son pumpkin






Charade67 said:


> A quick good morning to everyone. I wasn't feeling great over the weekend. Nothing serious though.



Charade hope you are feeling better.




keishashadow said:


> Regional gymnastics competition in central PA was cancelled due to an outbreak this weekend. A modified one for several western PA teams was held in the ‘lil’s gym yesterday am. She slayed it  1st places & best all-round in her level.



Congratulations to your granddaughter Keisha.




J'aime Paris said:


> I guess my AP has really been speaking to me lately....I ended up booking a trip to Universal yesterday!
> I'm taking DD and her roommate, end of May-beginning of June.
> DD has been roommates with this girl for all 4 years of college, and they are super close. Roommate has never been to Universal. I'm excited to go with a newbie!
> I was able to get AP rate at the Hard Rock! And the girls park passes were buy 2 days, get 2 days free!



Celebrations are in order a fun trip to Universal is in the works.




schumigirl said:


> Will watch our Prime Minister at 7pm but most of the info has already been released.....hair salons open in April.......woooohooooo.



Yeah.......to salons opening. It’s a start.


There is a local beach I like to walk on and I went for a walk and noticed cars from Canada and the New England states. It was nice and warm 79 degrees and people were in the water and folks had their littles splashing about.

Some guy comes in and starts casting for fish not far from them. I told him he should move farther down the beach as he will not only call fish in with his bait, but he will also encourage any shark that might be swimming by to move in closer to shore. Which would put the folks in the area at risk. He told me he was not moving.

This particular beach is patrolled more closely by the park rangers. I happen to see one having a look around the parking area when I came In as this is one of the few beaches that charges a very nominal fee to Park.

I walked back up to parking area and Mr. Ranger was still there. I told him about my encounter with the fisherman.

He followed me back to the beach and spoke to the guy. I heard him tell the guy to pick up his gear and head down beach away from the swimmers. So he picked up his gear and left.

I don’t get in the Ocean anymore around here do to the increase in  Shark activity over the years, but I don’t want folks that are coming here for vacation to be injured because some guy is casting for fish to close to them.

Rant over......


Sending get well wishes to all who need them.


And lots of Florida sunshine ☀ to melt the snow and warm your hearts.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. I had a nice surprise today. The blind installers texted that they could install our blinds this afternoon. We now have new, cordless blinds in the living room. The cat better not destroy these. 

I made a decision today. For the past couple of years I have been having problems with my vision even after I have an exam and get new glasses. Each time I have said something to my eye doctor he would just do a quick vision check and tell me that my prescription was correct. It seems to be getting worse, and I am now straining to see my computer at work. Today I decided to schedule another exam with a different doctor. I found an office that comes very highly recommended. I have my appointment on Friday. 




keishashadow said:


> Need to clear the house of anything ‘chewable’ my granddog is coming to stay for a week while family goes to Universal & then onto Daytona Beach for gymnastics competition.


Aww...how fun, What kind of dog? I sometimes refer to my brother's dog as my nephew.  His new wife also has a dog, so I have a niece too.



J'aime Paris said:


> Are children in school by you? It's a real mix around the US, but the district nearest us has gone back to 5 days in person. It was especially good for one of my nephews....he was really struggling doing online.


I'm not sure what the schools are doing here. I think they are doing in person lessons part of the week and online other days. I am so thankful B graduated high school in 2019.



J'aime Paris said:


> I admit that Forged in Fire is a guilty pleasure of mine!
> It's very different from most shows I would normally watch. I find it very fascinating, and there is real talent to their craft.


 My husband can watch it for hours. I get bored after a couple of episodes. 



J'aime Paris said:


> I guess my AP has really been speaking to me lately....I ended up booking a trip to Universal yesterday!
> I'm taking DD and her roommate, end of May-beginning of June.
> DD has been roommates with this girl for all 4 years of college, and they are super close. Roommate has never been to Universal. I'm excited to go with a newbie!
> I was able to get AP rate at the Hard Rock! And the girls park passes were buy 2 days, get 2 days free!
> 
> Anyone else going around that time?


 That is going to be so much fun experiencing it through the eyes of someone who has never been. I will be in Orlando May 22-31, but in the Disney bubble. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Hope Mac and Charade are both fully recovered


 Thank you. I was just feeling a little under the weather. It also didn't help that my cat decided to attack my foot the other night. I have a 3 inch scratch on the top of my right foot and several other scratches on my leg. He drew blood. I don't know what got into him.



Lynne G said:


> Kids went out to pick up some tomatoes as little one wanted a BLT for lunch.





Lynne G said:


> Ooh nice lunch as I like BLTs too, dry, like little one does. Neither of us like mayonnaise.


 I had a BLT for lunch today too. I like a little mayo with mine, but not too much. 



J'aime Paris said:


> My BFF is a 6th grade language/reading teacher. Her district explicitly told the teaching staff that they are not to fail anyone, unless the child just don't show up (online or in person) at all/zero. So a student can basically do nothing and they will still pass and advance to the next grade.


This saddens me I worry about how that is going to affect the children. It too B 4 years to recover from a teacher who chose to raise her reading grades rather than address why she was struggling. That was 10 years ago and I still get angry when I think about it. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Here is the link to it...I'll add pictures of the cake I made.


 Ooooh, that recipe looks really good. Gonna have to try it sometime. 



Robo56 said:


> my kids have threatened to buy me steel toed slippers. Might have to send you a pair too.


In an odd coincidence, my father used to work for a shoe company selling steel toed shoes. 

Going to go try to find something  on TV to watch until bedtime.


----------



## buckeev

Howdy Y’all!
Sorry...LONG time no post. We are ok.
Condolences to those that have lost loved ones and friends. 
Also to those affected by the weather.
Trying to wrap my old, tired head around the state of things here.
Will try to post up some details in the future.

Robert


----------



## macraven

Buckeev!
I was just thinking about you and here you are !!

Delighted you came back to the homies here.

Hope all going fine with you and the family.


----------



## buckeev




----------



## macraven

hi there dear friend !


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I had to read that thrice, thot you were referring to DIS’r lol
> 
> This new set of cheater readers from amazon seems decidedly off
> 
> 
> I’m sure it’s anything but...that sounds rather mysterious & exotic vs a big ole pile o’dirt.
> 
> Yes, i feel the same with leaving mine with my kiddos
> 
> Wooooooooo
> Hooooooooo
> What a generous gesture
> 
> Was wondering when he’d be able to have at it again.
> 
> Most back here FT that want to, whenever they get a spike in the schools, they go back to virtual.  Clean the school & back they go within a few days.  Shocking to read how many kids are failing & will likely be held back...talking elemenatary up to HS.
> 
> Those are pretty good odds overall.
> 
> Indeed!   Seems as though within 1-1/2 months, appreciable headway has been achieved.  Hopefully, by summer the majority here will be inoculated.
> 
> It was so difficult to see that our death toll has cracked half a million, that’s more than our war dead in WWI, II & Vietnam. It’s estimated we will lose another 200,000 poor souls before it’s all over.



lol.....you`re naughty!! Love it though......

Never heard of reader cheaters.....I`ll Google.

It was very pretty last time it was here, we did get some beautiful sunrises, but alas, it is missing us.....cleaner windows though! Although.....our windows right now with all the rain and snow we`ve had......heck!! He did get out and although he had to come in early due to cloud, did get a picture....will pop it off to you....yes, it`s been a while.

It`s a tragedy reading about the numbers of deaths. When compared to deaths in both wars, it really brings home just how many people have and will lose their life through this.

Enjoy the puppy time........





J'aime Paris said:


> Thanks for the book recommendation...I'll check it out!!
> 
> 
> Never knew there was such thing as a portable dog shower.  Could be quite useful for our lab...she adores rolling in mud puddles in the springtime!!
> 
> 
> More snow...not so good...
> Meatball sandwiches...sounds really good!
> 1 out of 2 isn't bad, lol!
> 
> 
> A very nice looking plate Carole!  I'd eagerly finish it!
> 
> Would you push your May trip dates back a bit if travel were to resume mid May?
> 
> 
> I'm happy to be able to take the girls and I'm framing the trip as a 'grad present' to them.
> The father of DDs roommate passed away from cancer when she was in middle school.  The mom was left to raise 2 girls on her own and it has been a struggle....
> 
> My BFF is a 6th grade language/reading teacher.  Her district explicitly told the teaching staff that they are not to fail anyone, unless the child just don't show up (online or in person) at all/zero.  So a student can basically do nothing and they will still pass and advance to the next grade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a free tshirt as a 'reward' from my gym today.  I completed the 100 day workout challenge within the allotted timeframe.  I think only around 20-25 members hit the benchmark.
> Feeling accomplished!!
> 
> Have a sleepy cat on my lap.  Guess I'll sit for a bit longer.  She looks too adorable to disturb!




Why do I always forget you have a cat???

Congrats on the teeshirt Lori.......you are doing well with the gym and Dry February.......putting most of us to shame!!!

Lunch was good, I adore shrimp!!

No, we can`t change the dates for May. Even if the borders did open up by then, which I doubt they will, other flights have already been booked and full. But, we`ve already mentally written May off. It was always a long shot, and now......we focus on September and hope that one happens......lol.....

That is a lovely grad trip for both girls.






Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick stop in!!!!
> 
> Another lovely above seasonal temp day...I am LOVING IT!!!!!  Today the sun is shining without very gusty winds.  Usually when we get the chinooks...we also get the wind.  So far so good.  It might be a night to start up the grill and bbq some burgers!!!!!
> 
> We bought an airfryer over the weekend.  Our first meal in it was a success.  I oven roast so much of our meals, from meat to veggies, so it didn't take DH long to talk me into another appliance.  I love my instant pot...but while researching, I didn't want an instantpot/fryer combo.  This one I can see myself using almost everyday.  Guess we will see.  It was on sale, and then I also had a 20% off coupon...so we saved 100 bucks off the original price...So we were pretty happy with the price and that's why we went ahead and bought it.  I'll let you know if I use it tonight.  With the warm weather...I might bbq outside instead of inside
> 
> 
> Here is the link to it...I'll add pictures of the cake I made...I did alter it a bit.  I used a buttercream icing all over and only used the ganache on the top and dripped down the sides.  It was good, but very rich.  https://www.shugarysweets.com/ding-...nt=tribes&utm_term=1041102846_48599532_234841
> 
> Picking out curtains can be fun.  I would love that...dh....not so much
> 
> I miss my granddogs coming over to visit.  Enjoy your time with them!!!!
> 
> FUN!!!!  What a great trip for everyone going with you!!!!  I'm hoping soon we will be able to start to plan trips again.
> 
> I would love to see pictures of that!  That sounds like it would be super handy at times.  I sure could have used something like that at times when we had our poochie with us.
> 
> Yum!!!!!  I vote both!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I agree.  Each and every death is tragic to that family that is left behind to mourn them.  We have been extremely lucky that Canadians (for the most part) have taken it seriously and done well with what is recommended for us to do.  I am tired ( like so many others here ) of the restrictions.  I am crossing my fingers by  summer, things will be turning around.  Right now our health officials are really trying to keep the variants from getting out of hand.  Guess time will tell how well we all listen and follow the rules.
> 
> I am sure you are very happy to hear that news.  We are hoping that soon we will be able to mingle with friends and family again too.  It has been a very long year for soooo many people worldwide.  Let us cross our fingers with the restrictions and vaccinations, some of the hardest restrictions will start to lift.  No comment on Canada's vaccine roll out.  We are finally getting a good number of doses this week.  I am hoping that they can start to roll them out as efficiently as they did the previous shipments we received.
> 
> On a side note for you...I always look forward to your PM's news announcements.   He is so well spoken,  but ,I mostly look forward to his crazy hairstyles!!!!!!  The hairdresser in me wants to just quietly take him aside and give him a haircut
> 
> Well, I shuffle the last few papers on my desk
> 
> Have a great evening Mac and everyone else I may have missed.



Happy new air fryer Pumpkin.......sounds like a success for you!

Yes, I hope Canada starts picking up soon with vaccines. Good news it`s started already though......yes, it`s been a long haul.

lol.....Boris just doesn`t care and quite right too......I think his partner Carrie is ready to take some scissors to it....any scissors......lol.......I quite like Boris talking too. He`s definitely a love him or hate him character......I do like him.

Always good to see you.......





Robo56 said:


> Good Monday evening Sans family
> 
> Perused the past few pages. The memes had me laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac...I hope you are feeling better and was so sorry to hear  you had a car accident. Lot’s of mummy dust and prayers being sent your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a very nice visit.
> 
> Popeye’s has a spicy chicken too.  Yep, some stores are a hit or miss I have heard. The two stores we have near our homes are nice ones and the food is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful rainbow cake. happy belated birthday to your son.
> 
> View attachment 558408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.....you sound like me.......my kids have threatened to buy me steel toed slippers. Might have to send you a pair too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL......great advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a thoughtful present...I bet she was over the moon with her gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to your daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics of the Zoo and ice sculptures. Hope your weather starts improving some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear of the cracked tiles in the shower. Glad to hear you will be getting the folks in soon to repair things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated birthday to your son pumpkin
> 
> View attachment 558412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charade hope you are feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to your granddaughter Keisha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebrations are in order a fun trip to Universal is in the works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.......to salons opening. It’s a start.
> 
> 
> There is a local beach I like to walk on and I went for a walk and noticed cars from Canada and the New England states. It was nice and warm 79 degrees and people were in the water and folks had their littles splashing about.
> 
> Some guy comes in and starts casting for fish not far from them. I told him he should move farther down the beach as he will not only call fish in with his bait, but he will also encourage any shark that might be swimming by to move in closer to shore. Which would put the folks in the area at risk. He told me he was not moving.
> 
> This particular beach is patrolled more closely by the park rangers. I happen to see one having a look around the parking area when I came In as this is one of the few beaches that charges a very nominal fee to Park.
> 
> I walked back up to parking area and Mr. Ranger was still there. I told him about my encounter with the fisherman.
> 
> He followed me back to the beach and spoke to the guy. I heard him tell the guy to pick up his gear and head down beach away from the swimmers. So he picked up his gear and left.
> 
> I don’t get in the Ocean anymore around here do to the increase in  Shark activity over the years, but I don’t want folks that are coming here for vacation to be injured because some guy is casting for fish to close to them.
> 
> Rant over......
> 
> 
> Sending get well wishes to all who need them.
> 
> 
> And lots of Florida sunshine ☀ to melt the snow and warm your hearts.



Yes, looking forward to and dreading the new shower at the same time......and yes, I`d like to try Popeye`s chicken at some point.

You did the right thing Robo......sharks are certainly a worry as I found out at NSB last visit......few days after we were there and I was in the water to my knees, a shark bit a little girls ankles in shallow water. A small shark granted, but still a shark. My friend at the hotel was laughing at my ignorance and indignance about them.....lol......but, folks who think rules and common sense don`t apply to them need telling. I`m glad he moved.

And sounds a lovely place to walk on a lovely day Robo.......





Charade67 said:


> Good evening. I had a nice surprise today. The blind installers texted that they could install our blinds this afternoon. We now have new, cordless blinds in the living room. The cat better not destroy these.
> 
> I made a decision today. For the past couple of years I have been having problems with my vision even after I have an exam and get new glasses. Each time I have said something to my eye doctor he would just do a quick vision check and tell me that my prescription was correct. It seems to be getting worse, and I am now straining to see my computer at work. Today I decided to schedule another exam with a different doctor. I found an office that comes very highly recommended. I have my appointment on Friday.
> 
> 
> Aww...how fun, What kind of dog? I sometimes refer to my brother's dog as my nephew.  His new wife also has a dog, so I have a niece too.
> 
> I'm not sure what the schools are doing here. I think they are doing in person lessons part of the week and online other days. I am so thankful B graduated high school in 2019.
> 
> My husband can watch it for hours. I get bored after a couple of episodes.
> 
> That is going to be so much fun experiencing it through the eyes of someone who has never been. I will be in Orlando May 22-31, but in the Disney bubble.
> 
> Thank you. I was just feeling a little under the weather. It also didn't help that my cat decided to attack my foot the other night. I have a 3 inch scratch on the top of my right foot and several other scratches on my leg. He drew blood. I don't know what got into him.
> 
> 
> I had a BLT for lunch today too. I like a little mayo with mine, but not too much.
> 
> This saddens me I worry about how that is going to affect the children. It too B 4 years to recover from a teacher who chose to raise her reading grades rather than address why she was struggling. That was 10 years ago and I still get angry when I think about it.
> 
> Ooooh, that recipe looks really good. Gonna have to try it sometime.
> 
> 
> In an odd coincidence, my father used to work for a shoe company selling steel toed shoes.
> 
> Going to go try to find something  on TV to watch until bedtime.



Glad you got your blinds sorted, and yes, hope the cat stays away from them.

Hope the new eye doctor is a success for you, and hope you`re much better today than you have been feeling.

Sorry we`ll miss meeting you in May......hopefully next year we may be able to say hello......





buckeev said:


> Howdy Y’all!
> Sorry...LONG time no post. We are ok.
> Condolences to those that have lost loved ones and friends.
> Also to those affected by the weather.
> Trying to wrap my old, tired head around the state of things here.
> Will try to post up some details in the future.
> 
> Robert



And buckeev has visited us!!! 

It`s so good to see you Sir. It has been a long time since we seen you, but glad you are all doing ok. Yes, a lot to take in and deal with........sending you and your family all good wishes.........





Another morning I`m up far too early. But, once I`m awake, usually can`t get back to sleep, so might as well get up and get the day started. Been catching up on all the Mars Rover Perseverance images and videos.....truly captivating.

Ginger tea behind me and toast with marmalade coming up today for breakfast.

Chicken thighs in honey mustard sauce tonight. I keep putting off trying the fish pie we got from the delivery the other day.....I still think I`ll prefer my own anyway. Lunch, have no idea just yet. Might do grilled sandwiches.

Yes, food is still a priority while we are still in lockdown......not much else to plan.

Got some phone calls to make as usual today and having some facetime with my goddaughter who had the baby.....can`t wait to see her again, even if it is through a lens.

Beautiful red sky this morning, but not sure it`s the Saharan dust and just a lovely sunrise that we do get here. Not a bad day ahead for us.
































Happy Tuesday..........​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Pumpkin - like him or hate him most agree Boris has been in such difficult situations and has done his best.  Whatever he announces some will oppose.

Keisha lovely to have grand dog to stay.  We call my son’s dog our grand puppy.  He’s a pug and very cute.

Charade were your feet bare when you were attacked? Ouch!

Mac glad you’re feeling better.

Lynne hope your snow was not too heavy.

@bukeev hi to you.  Hope you can catch up with us soon.

Must get on with the morning routine.  Will catch up more later.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a Tuesday is here.  The day Mac likes to enjoy her Taco Bell dinner. Hope the cats let you sleep more this morning, and you are feeling better.  

Buckeev, glad to hear you are okay.  Awful Texas news, and I give much sympathy to all those suffering. 

Schumi, ooh red morning skies usually means bad weather coming. Wow, as African sands come all the way across the globe. Yes, we get Boris news here, and seems like he is trying to keep all safe. Yes, I enjoy seeing those Mars pictures too. Fascinating.  Enjoy your lunch, as we eat chicken here too.  But what our lunch or even breakfast is, not sure yet.

Julie, ah yes, morning routine.  Hope it included a nice garden walk with Louie and a fun morning with L and hope J got to school fine.  

And so, new blinds for Charade, and a busy Keisha enjoying her granddog. 

A very dark morning before sunrise.  Aww, the doves are back cooing outside my window.  Clear and at freezing, so how fully a nice enough day.  Though morning news said chances of rain and snow showers later to day.  Hey, put me on the very little chance of both not happening spot on that wet weather roulette. Otherwise we will have an overcast day, and woot! Should be 10 degrees higher by the afternoon.  Will be happy to say hello to a 40F high temperature.  Keep that temps going higher and higher.  So far, saying Thursday afternoon, with high temp to be in the 50’s, will be the money shot time to be outside to enjoy the weather.  Let’s hope that means a much warmer March.  

Good Morning homies.  May you enjoy a taco, or something like a taco, and have a terrific Taco Tuesday.  

Ah yes, morning routine.  Already time to refill the tea cup and decide breakfast.  Later homies.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Yes Lynne I had a nice break in the garden with Louie and L.  L mostly on the trampoline.  Kev is jet washing both cars so been occupied all morning. L back to some schoolwork now.

I have my first vaccination booked on Thursday evening.  It is at a centre I chose as knowing they are using the AZ vaccine.  Would have had any but as the choice was there my company loyalty held out!

Starting on some paperwork now.  Has to be done.

Grocery order coming this afternoon.


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> LOL.....you sound like me.......my kids have threatened to buy me steel toed slippers. Might have to send you a pair t


Lol. not broken, swelling went down by the next day. I managed to detach cuticle from bottom of toe nail but scabbed over quickly. 

Since i’ll be pretty much housebound for another week hunkering down, decided it was a good time to break in a new pair of Birkenstocks.  Nothing can permeate that sole



Robo56 said:


> There is a local beach I like to walk on and I went for a walk and noticed cars from Canada and the New England states. It was nice and warm 79 degrees and people were in the water and folks had their littles splashing about.


That sounds absolutely lovely.  


Charade67 said:


> We now have new, cordless blinds in the living room. The cat better not destroy these.


Oooh, fancy


Charade67 said:


> I found an office that comes very highly recommended. I have my appointment on Friday.


Do you currently see an ophthalmologist?  Only asking as many settle for optometrists   Any sort of non routine issue, really need to see an expert up on the latest testing etc.  most now use a machine to get your Rx.  

Due to covid the practice I’ve gone to for 30 years discontinued dispensing section.  Not sure which national chain we’ll try.  DH did the local pearl vision...had nothing but problems with those pricey glasses & sunglasses he picked up.



Charade67 said:


> Aww...how fun, What kind of dog? I sometimes refer to my brother's dog as my nephew. His new wife also has a dog, so I have a niece too.





schumigirl said:


> Never heard of reader cheaters.....I`ll Google.





schumigirl said:


> sharks are certainly a worry as I found out at NSB last visit......


Shark capital of the world.  Had a friend tell me years ago that the best part of climbing the light house was seeing them in the water.  Um, no


Realfoodfans said:


> Keisha lovely to have grand dog to stay. We call my son’s dog our grand puppy. He’s a pug and very cute.



Made himself at home enjoying some of my guy’s toys & his Christmas bed i pulled back out of storage for him.  Yes, we do have seasonal pet beds here, don’t judge lol

Little guy always has a bit of a doleful look on his face.  They had a pug who recently passed, Yoda -the perfect name for his face.  That guy lived well past his breed’s standard life expectancy.

Had to rescue him this am, he’s normally an inside dog.  Don’t think he’s been out in the snow.  Was excited and wandered out to the deeper, untouched snow in the yard.  Had layer of ice upon it. Finally, it cracked and if I hadn’t been watching carefully on hawk duty, wouldn’t have know where he was



Lynne G said:


> Clear and at freezing, so how fully a nice enough day. Though morning news said chances of rain and snow showers later to day. Hey, put me on the very little chance of both not happening spot on that wet weather roulette. Otherwise we will have an overcast day, and woot! Should be 10 degrees higher by the afternoon. Will be happy to say hello to a 40F high temperature. Keep that temps going higher and higher. So far, saying Thursday afternoon, with high temp to be in the 50’s, will be the money shot time to be outside to enjoy the weather. Let’s hope that means a much warmer March.


About the same here.  Never was I so glad yesterday to see light showers.  Not enough to melt the ground cover but more expected today, yea.


Realfoodfans said:


> L mostly on the trampoline.


I am so glad i insisted the trampoline I purchased go to the ‘lil’s house.  Do have a small, exercise one here still. Helps to burn off energy.


Realfoodfans said:


> I have my first vaccination booked on Thursday evening. It is at a centre I chose as knowing they are using the AZ vaccine. Would have had any but as the choice was there my company loyalty held out!


Hip hippa!  Know the WHO gave greenlight recently. bellieve it’s still not approved for emergency usage.  Trials were ongoing in next state earlier this month.  

There’s a brewing push back here from people as to it tho, over the reported efficacy%     people may be getting hung up on the numbers...hearing that the other two are in mid 90’s and this one is coming in 20 points lower.  Experts here have been saying anything over 50% is workable.  It’s confusing to hear contradictory info, hope it doesn’t prevent people from getting whatever is available when it’s their turn.  We need that herd immunity...moooo


----------



## J'aime Paris

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick stop in!!!!
> 
> Another lovely above seasonal temp day...I am LOVING IT!!!!!  Today the sun is shining without very gusty winds.  Usually when we get the chinooks...we also get the wind.  So far so good.  It might be a night to start up the grill and bbq some burgers!!!!!
> 
> We bought an airfryer over the weekend.  Our first meal in it was a success.  I oven roast so much of our meals, from meat to veggies, so it didn't take DH long to talk me into another appliance.  I love my instant pot...but while researching, I didn't want an instantpot/fryer combo.  This one I can see myself using almost everyday.  Guess we will see.  It was on sale, and then I also had a 20% off coupon...so we saved 100 bucks off the original price...So we were pretty happy with the price and that's why we went ahead and bought it.  I'll let you know if I use it tonight.  With the warm weather...I might bbq outside instead of inside
> 
> 
> Here is the link to it...I'll add pictures of the cake I made...I did alter it a bit.  I used a buttercream icing all over and only used the ganache on the top and dripped down the sides.  It was good, but very rich.  https://www.shugarysweets.com/ding-...nt=tribes&utm_term=1041102846_48599532_234841
> 
> Picking out curtains can be fun.  I would love that...dh....not so much
> 
> I miss my granddogs coming over to visit.  Enjoy your time with them!!!!
> 
> FUN!!!!  What a great trip for everyone going with you!!!!  I'm hoping soon we will be able to start to plan trips again.
> 
> I would love to see pictures of that!  That sounds like it would be super handy at times.  I sure could have used something like that at times when we had our poochie with us.
> 
> Yum!!!!!  I vote both!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I agree.  Each and every death is tragic to that family that is left behind to mourn them.  We have been extremely lucky that Canadians (for the most part) have taken it seriously and done well with what is recommended for us to do.  I am tired ( like so many others here ) of the restrictions.  I am crossing my fingers by  summer, things will be turning around.  Right now our health officials are really trying to keep the variants from getting out of hand.  Guess time will tell how well we all listen and follow the rules.
> 
> I am sure you are very happy to hear that news.  We are hoping that soon we will be able to mingle with friends and family again too.  It has been a very long year for soooo many people worldwide.  Let us cross our fingers with the restrictions and vaccinations, some of the hardest restrictions will start to lift.  No comment on Canada's vaccine roll out.  We are finally getting a good number of doses this week.  I am hoping that they can start to roll them out as efficiently as they did the previous shipments we received.
> 
> On a side note for you...I always look forward to your PM's news announcements.   He is so well spoken,  but ,I mostly look forward to his crazy hairstyles!!!!!!  The hairdresser in me wants to just quietly take him aside and give him a haircut
> 
> Well, I shuffle the last few papers on my desk
> 
> Have a great evening Mac and everyone else I may have missed.


That cake looks so delicious!
I've gone back and forth about getting an air fryer.  Glad you like it so far!



Robo56 said:


> Good Monday evening Sans family
> 
> Perused the past few pages. The memes had me laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac...I hope you are feeling better and was so sorry to hear  you had a car accident. Lot’s of mummy dust and prayers being sent your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a very nice visit.
> 
> Popeye’s has a spicy chicken too.  Yep, some stores are a hit or miss I have heard. The two stores we have near our homes are nice ones and the food is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful rainbow cake. happy belated birthday to your son.
> 
> View attachment 558408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.....you sound like me.......my kids have threatened to buy me steel toed slippers. Might have to send you a pair too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL......great advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a thoughtful present...I bet she was over the moon with her gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to your daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics of the Zoo and ice sculptures. Hope your weather starts improving some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear of the cracked tiles in the shower. Glad to hear you will be getting the folks in soon to repair things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated birthday to your son pumpkin
> 
> View attachment 558412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charade hope you are feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to your granddaughter Keisha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebrations are in order a fun trip to Universal is in the works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.......to salons opening. It’s a start.
> 
> 
> There is a local beach I like to walk on and I went for a walk and noticed cars from Canada and the New England states. It was nice and warm 79 degrees and people were in the water and folks had their littles splashing about.
> 
> Some guy comes in and starts casting for fish not far from them. I told him he should move farther down the beach as he will not only call fish in with his bait, but he will also encourage any shark that might be swimming by to move in closer to shore. Which would put the folks in the area at risk. He told me he was not moving.
> 
> This particular beach is patrolled more closely by the park rangers. I happen to see one having a look around the parking area when I came In as this is one of the few beaches that charges a very nominal fee to Park.
> 
> I walked back up to parking area and Mr. Ranger was still there. I told him about my encounter with the fisherman.
> 
> He followed me back to the beach and spoke to the guy. I heard him tell the guy to pick up his gear and head down beach away from the swimmers. So he picked up his gear and left.
> 
> I don’t get in the Ocean anymore around here do to the increase in  Shark activity over the years, but I don’t want folks that are coming here for vacation to be injured because some guy is casting for fish to close to them.
> 
> Rant over......
> 
> 
> Sending get well wishes to all who need them.
> 
> 
> And lots of Florida sunshine ☀ to melt the snow and warm your hearts.


Your incredible pictures in your Mardi Gras trip report may have pushed me over the edge into booking that trip, lol!!!  Enjoying the TR immensely! 



Charade67 said:


> Good evening. I had a nice surprise today. The blind installers texted that they could install our blinds this afternoon. We now have new, cordless blinds in the living room. The cat better not destroy these.
> 
> I made a decision today. For the past couple of years I have been having problems with my vision even after I have an exam and get new glasses. Each time I have said something to my eye doctor he would just do a quick vision check and tell me that my prescription was correct. It seems to be getting worse, and I am now straining to see my computer at work. Today I decided to schedule another exam with a different doctor. I found an office that comes very highly recommended. I have my appointment on Friday.
> 
> 
> Aww...how fun, What kind of dog? I sometimes refer to my brother's dog as my nephew.  His new wife also has a dog, so I have a niece too.
> 
> I'm not sure what the schools are doing here. I think they are doing in person lessons part of the week and online other days. I am so thankful B graduated high school in 2019.
> 
> My husband can watch it for hours. I get bored after a couple of episodes.
> 
> That is going to be so much fun experiencing it through the eyes of someone who has never been. I will be in Orlando May 22-31, but in the Disney bubble.
> 
> Thank you. I was just feeling a little under the weather. It also didn't help that my cat decided to attack my foot the other night. I have a 3 inch scratch on the top of my right foot and several other scratches on my leg. He drew blood. I don't know what got into him.
> 
> 
> I had a BLT for lunch today too. I like a little mayo with mine, but not too much.
> 
> This saddens me I worry about how that is going to affect the children. It too B 4 years to recover from a teacher who chose to raise her reading grades rather than address why she was struggling. That was 10 years ago and I still get angry when I think about it.
> 
> Ooooh, that recipe looks really good. Gonna have to try it sometime.
> 
> 
> In an odd coincidence, my father used to work for a shoe company selling steel toed shoes.
> 
> Going to go try to find something  on TV to watch until bedtime.


New blinds, yeah!  Always fun to freshen up the house with something new.
Hope a new eye doctor will be able to help you out!



schumigirl said:


> lol.....you`re naughty!! Love it though......
> 
> Never heard of reader cheaters.....I`ll Google.
> 
> It was very pretty last time it was here, we did get some beautiful sunrises, but alas, it is missing us.....cleaner windows though! Although.....our windows right now with all the rain and snow we`ve had......heck!! He did get out and although he had to come in early due to cloud, did get a picture....will pop it off to you....yes, it`s been a while.
> 
> It`s a tragedy reading about the numbers of deaths. When compared to deaths in both wars, it really brings home just how many people have and will lose their life through this.
> 
> Enjoy the puppy time........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I always forget you have a cat???
> 
> Congrats on the teeshirt Lori.......you are doing well with the gym and Dry February.......putting most of us to shame!!!
> 
> Lunch was good, I adore shrimp!!
> 
> No, we can`t change the dates for May. Even if the borders did open up by then, which I doubt they will, other flights have already been booked and full. But, we`ve already mentally written May off. It was always a long shot, and now......we focus on September and hope that one happens......lol.....
> 
> That is a lovely grad trip for both girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy new air fryer Pumpkin.......sounds like a success for you!
> 
> Yes, I hope Canada starts picking up soon with vaccines. Good news it`s started already though......yes, it`s been a long haul.
> 
> lol.....Boris just doesn`t care and quite right too......I think his partner Carrie is ready to take some scissors to it....any scissors......lol.......I quite like Boris talking too. He`s definitely a love him or hate him character......I do like him.
> 
> Always good to see you.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, looking forward to and dreading the new shower at the same time......and yes, I`d like to try Popeye`s chicken at some point.
> 
> You did the right thing Robo......sharks are certainly a worry as I found out at NSB last visit......few days after we were there and I was in the water to my knees, a shark bit a little girls ankles in shallow water. A small shark granted, but still a shark. My friend at the hotel was laughing at my ignorance and indignance about them.....lol......but, folks who think rules and common sense don`t apply to them need telling. I`m glad he moved.
> 
> And sounds a lovely place to walk on a lovely day Robo.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got your blinds sorted, and yes, hope the cat stays away from them.
> 
> Hope the new eye doctor is a success for you, and hope you`re much better today than you have been feeling.
> 
> Sorry we`ll miss meeting you in May......hopefully next year we may be able to say hello......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And buckeev has visited us!!!
> 
> It`s so good to see you Sir. It has been a long time since we seen you, but glad you are all doing ok. Yes, a lot to take in and deal with........sending you and your family all good wishes.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another morning I`m up far too early. But, once I`m awake, usually can`t get back to sleep, so might as well get up and get the day started. Been catching up on all the Mars Rover Perseverance images and videos.....truly captivating.
> 
> Ginger tea behind me and toast with marmalade coming up today for breakfast.
> 
> Chicken thighs in honey mustard sauce tonight. I keep putting off trying the fish pie we got from the delivery the other day.....I still think I`ll prefer my own anyway. Lunch, have no idea just yet. Might do grilled sandwiches.
> 
> Yes, food is still a priority while we are still in lockdown......not much else to plan.
> 
> Got some phone calls to make as usual today and having some facetime with my goddaughter who had the baby.....can`t wait to see her again, even if it is through a lens.
> 
> Beautiful red sky this morning, but not sure it`s the Saharan dust and just a lovely sunrise that we do get here. Not a bad day ahead for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday..........​



Here is Strawberry doing what she does best....napping!  The old gal is 17 and spends most of the time snoozing. 
She contorts into the strangest positions.  I have a bunch of pictures of her sleeping in all sorts of crazy poses!
In the photo, she's on a heated pet pad that I bought off of Amazon.  It really helps keep her comfortable. She's always been tiny, only weighing 5 pounds.



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 558456
> 
> Ah yes, a Tuesday is here.  The day Mac likes to enjoy her Taco Bell dinner. Hope the cats let you sleep more this morning, and you are feeling better.
> 
> Buckeev, glad to hear you are okay.  Awful Texas news, and I give much sympathy to all those suffering.
> 
> Schumi, ooh red morning skies usually means bad weather coming. Wow, as African sands come all the way across the globe. Yes, we get Boris news here, and seems like he is trying to keep all safe. Yes, I enjoy seeing those Mars pictures too. Fascinating.  Enjoy your lunch, as we eat chicken here too.  But what our lunch or even breakfast is, not sure yet.
> 
> Julie, ah yes, morning routine.  Hope it included a nice garden walk with Louie and a fun morning with L and hope J got to school fine.
> 
> And so, new blinds for Charade, and a busy Keisha enjoying her granddog.
> 
> A very dark morning before sunrise.  Aww, the doves are back cooing outside my window.  Clear and at freezing, so how fully a nice enough day.  Though morning news said chances of rain and snow showers later to day.  Hey, put me on the very little chance of both not happening spot on that wet weather roulette. Otherwise we will have an overcast day, and woot! Should be 10 degrees higher by the afternoon.  Will be happy to say hello to a 40F high temperature.  Keep that temps going higher and higher.  So far, saying Thursday afternoon, with high temp to be in the 50’s, will be the money shot time to be outside to enjoy the weather.  Let’s hope that means a much warmer March.
> 
> Good Morning homies.  May you enjoy a taco, or something like a taco, and have a terrific Taco Tuesday.
> 
> Ah yes, morning routine.  Already time to refill the tea cup and decide breakfast.  Later homies.


I may have to make tacos for tonight.  All the Taco memes have finally worked, lol!!



Realfoodfans said:


> Yes Lynne I had a nice break in the garden with Louie and L.  L mostly on the trampoline.  Kev is jet washing both cars so been occupied all morning. L back to some schoolwork now.
> 
> I have my first vaccination booked on Thursday evening.  It is at a centre I chose as knowing they are using the AZ vaccine.  Would have had any but as the choice was there my company loyalty held out!
> 
> Starting on some paperwork now.  Has to be done.
> 
> Grocery order coming this afternoon.


Glad you're able to get the vaccine!



It will reach a glorious 40 degrees today, and sunny!  It's the little things to get excited about
The dogs will get a looooong overdue walk!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 558456
> 
> Ah yes, a Tuesday is here.  The day Mac likes to enjoy her Taco Bell dinner. Hope the cats let you sleep more this morning, and you are feeling better.
> 
> Buckeev, glad to hear you are okay.  Awful Texas news, and I give much sympathy to all those suffering.
> 
> Schumi, ooh red morning skies usually means bad weather coming. Wow, as African sands come all the way across the globe. Yes, we get Boris news here, and seems like he is trying to keep all safe. Yes, I enjoy seeing those Mars pictures too. Fascinating.  Enjoy your lunch, as we eat chicken here too.  But what our lunch or even breakfast is, not sure yet.
> 
> Julie, ah yes, morning routine.  Hope it included a nice garden walk with Louie and a fun morning with L and hope J got to school fine.
> 
> And so, new blinds for Charade, and a busy Keisha enjoying her granddog.
> 
> A very dark morning before sunrise.  Aww, the doves are back cooing outside my window.  Clear and at freezing, so how fully a nice enough day.  Though morning news said chances of rain and snow showers later to day.  Hey, put me on the very little chance of both not happening spot on that wet weather roulette. Otherwise we will have an overcast day, and woot! Should be 10 degrees higher by the afternoon.  Will be happy to say hello to a 40F high temperature.  Keep that temps going higher and higher.  So far, saying Thursday afternoon, with high temp to be in the 50’s, will be the money shot time to be outside to enjoy the weather.  Let’s hope that means a much warmer March.
> 
> Good Morning homies.  May you enjoy a taco, or something like a taco, and have a terrific Taco Tuesday.
> 
> Ah yes, morning routine.  Already time to refill the tea cup and decide breakfast.  Later homies.




Yes, usually means bad weather for most of us.....I think we`re doing ok when I see what other areas are getting with rain.....we just have high winds today. 

Glad you`re getting slightly warmer where you are.......I know we keep saying it but spring is just around the corner. 

Enjoy that tea........






keishashadow said:


> View attachment 558472
> Lol. not broken, swelling went down by the next day. I managed to detach cuticle from bottom of toe nail but scabbed over quickly.
> 
> Since i’ll be pretty much housebound for another week hunkering down, decided it was a good time to break in a new pair of Birkenstocks.  Nothing can permeate that sole
> 
> 
> That sounds absolutely lovely.
> 
> Oooh, fancy
> 
> Do you currently see an ophthalmologist?  Only asking as many settle for optometrists   Any sort of non routine issue, really need to see an expert up on the latest testing etc.  most now use a machine to get your Rx.
> 
> Due to covid the practice I’ve gone to for 30 years discontinued dispensing section.  Not sure which national chain we’ll try.  DH did the local pearl vision...had nothing but problems with those pricey glasses & sunglasses he picked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shark capital of the world.  Had a friend tell me years ago that the best part of climbing the light house was seeing them in the water.  Um, no
> 
> View attachment 558473
> Made himself at home enjoying some of my guy’s toys & his Christmas bed i pulled back out of storage for him.  Yes, we do have seasonal pet beds here, don’t judge lol
> 
> Little guy always has a bit of a doleful look on his face.  They had a pug who recently passed, Yoda -the perfect name for his face.  That guy lived well past his breed’s standard life expectancy.
> 
> Had to rescue him this am, he’s normally an inside dog.  Don’t think he’s been out in the snow.  Was excited and wandered out to the deeper, untouched snow in the yard.  Had layer of ice upon it. Finally, it cracked and if I hadn’t been watching carefully on hawk duty, wouldn’t have know where he was
> 
> 
> About the same here.  Never was I so glad yesterday to see light showers.  Not enough to melt the ground cover but more expected today, yea.
> 
> I am so glad i insisted the trampoline I purchased go to the ‘lil’s house.  Do have a small, exercise one here still. Helps to burn off energy.
> 
> Hip hippa!  Know the WHO gave greenlight recently. bellieve it’s still not approved for emergency usage.  Trials were ongoing in next state earlier this month.
> 
> There’s a brewing push back here from people as to it tho, over the reported efficacy%     people may be getting hung up on the numbers...hearing that the other two are in mid 90’s and this one is coming in 20 points lower.  Experts here have been saying anything over 50% is workable.  It’s confusing to hear contradictory info, hope it doesn’t prevent people from getting whatever is available when it’s their turn.  We need that herd immunity...moooo








​
Yes, seems we need a better education programme for some that are worrying about that.......France and Germany are experiencing refusal to accept it`s safe....although I suspect their governments are partially responsible for that. 

Cutest dog!!! So did he stay in the spare bed you got him or did he wander......lol......

Yes, no thanks to the sharks......I genuinely had no idea.....and one of the girls from the club lounge was so cavalier about it when I mentioned it to her as she surfs there often!! She`s never seen one.....lol......my paddling days are over when we go there. Our last visit to NSB, the sea was as calm as the Gulf coast......amazing and such a beautiful beach. 

Enjoy the new clogs......don`t slip!!





J'aime Paris said:


> That cake looks so delicious!
> I've gone back and forth about getting an air fryer.  Glad you like it so far!
> 
> 
> Your incredible pictures in your Mardi Gras trip report may have pushed me over the edge into booking that trip, lol!!!  Enjoying the TR immensely!
> 
> 
> New blinds, yeah!  Always fun to freshen up the house with something new.
> Hope a new eye doctor will be able to help you out!
> 
> 
> View attachment 558480
> Here is Strawberry doing what she does best....napping!  The old gal is 17 and spends most of the time snoozing.
> She contorts into the strangest positions.  I have a bunch of pictures of her sleeping in all sorts of crazy poses!
> In the photo, she's on a heated pet pad that I bought off of Amazon.  It really helps keep her comfortable. She's always been tiny, only weighing 5 pounds.
> 
> 
> I may have to make tacos for tonight.  All the Taco memes have finally worked, lol!!
> 
> 
> Glad you're able to get the vaccine!
> 
> 
> 
> It will reach a glorious 40 degrees today, and sunny!  It's the little things to get excited about
> The dogs will get a looooong overdue walk!



Beautiful!!! And you know I`m not a cat fan........I don`t know how I missed you had one......lol......funny how she sleeps in as many weird ways.....

I`m on the bench on an airfryer too......sometimes I think yay, others I think no, don`t need one. I might get one of those Ninja Foodie grills as our George Forman we use for grilled sandwiches needs replaced. But.....not sure I really need one. 

Yes, doesn`t take much to get us over the moon this weather......lol......enjoy that walk with the doggies. 





Made a lot of phone calls today, and we did have grilled sandwiches for lunch. Will make the honey mustard sauce later for dinner. 

Ordered our book groups new book today, they`ll arrive with me Saturday and I`ll distribute them and post ones out to ladies who aren`t local. Looking forward to reading this one. 

Blowing an absolute hoolie outside.......the sea looks so wild and grey today. Glad I`m not out in a boat.


----------



## keishashadow

J’amie - what a precious kittie.  She’s got that whole cat nap thing down



schumigirl said:


> Blowing an absolute hoolie outside


Lol the herd pic & that phrase, it never fails to give me a fit of inappropriate giggles.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, hawk patrol with such a tiny dog, Keisha.  Since more birds are starting to come around as Spring is moseying along coming in less than a month, and have seen quite a few hawks around lately.  Have not heard about dogs getting snatched, but I know they can be an issue closer to where my sister lives.  But my dogs were large enough, not much issue.  My brother had a chihuahua mix.  He was all of 4 pounds and named Squirt.  Lived for 20 years.  Glad to hear toe better.  Yeah, a couple of years ago, I stubbed my big toe so hard, nail fell off, ewww, and was a nice shades of black and blue and then yellow, but nail did grow back, and toe went back to normal too.  Glad I did not get more damage to it.  Was in open flip flops as much as I could after it happened.  

Ah Schumi, I too like when you say blowing a hoolie.

Paris, cute kitty.  Yeah, my friend had a tiny cat, who always looked like a kitten, as was so small.  

Julie, great you are scheduled to receive the vaccine. My work asked for count to how many want it. I said me. So I will see if they make it available, I will get it there. Otherwise, my state is in no hurry to give to the general adult population.

Herd Immunity indeed.

I have an air fryer. My kids like it. And certainly easier for a small amount to be made in it rather than lighting my large oven.

Ooh phone had warned winter mix in the next hour. A few minutes ago, said rain coming in 5 minutes. Ack, wet day for us. And yeah Keisha, way too much snow to have it all melt away any time soon.

Morning is dragging. Ready for lunch already. The joy of having a very early breakfast. Snack time. And may make coffee. Tea is delicious this morning, but may want more caffeine.

Yay, chatting time for the homies.  Pictures too.  Woot!


----------



## Charade67

So, I’m stuck on hold with insurance again. I am so over this telehealth stuff and ready for the therapists to go back to seeing everyone in person.




schumigirl said:


> Sorry we`ll miss meeting you in May......hopefully next year we may be able to say hello......


Unfortunately I will also miss you if you are able to go in September. I don’t arrive until October 1. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Charade were your feet bare when you were attacked? Ouch!


Yes, they were. I guess I will have to keep shoes or slippers on all the time. 



keishashadow said:


> Do you currently see an ophthalmologist? Only asking as many settle for optometrists Any sort of non routine issue, really need to see an expert up on the latest testing etc. most now use a machine to get your Rx.


 My current doctor is an optometrist. I think the new one is also an optometrist, but there are also ophthalmologists in the practice.  

Cute little dog.



J'aime Paris said:


> Here is Strawberry doing what she does best....napping!


So sweet, and tiny. I think my little beast is around 11 pounds.

Still on hold. It’s time for lunch now, but I guess mine will be delayed.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@keisha lovely doggie - must be missing his buddy.  My son has a pug they rescued he’s lovely.

Lynne - is there no rollout of vaccine with your state? We are doing super well here - originally we were told end of April/May for us then end March April and now available February.

J’aime where did the name Strawberry come from? My old retriever used to gently pull the raspberries and strawberries off the plants leaving the green part behind!

Keisha - initial reports were the AZ was slightly lower efficacy after first dose but updated figures from following research now showing AZ ahead of Pfizer by the fourth week after receiving the initial dose.  Pfizer and Oxford/AstraZeneca vaccines were shown to reduce the risk of hospital admission from Covid-19 by up to 85 per cent and 94 per cent respectively.  I would be happy with either though with L returning to school and J back to full classes.

Got a good piece of paperwork completed and a complete grocery order so another positive.

Stir fries tonight - beef or prawn or both.


----------



## cam757

Happy Tuesday,  My day off today.  I may run out to Lidl and Sam's Club today.  Nothing real exciting on the docket. I will be glad when that day changes 

Sunny day today 61 degrees today.  Nice change from all the rain we have received over the last month or so. 

We have a nesting pair of Cooper's Hawks that feed almost every morning around our house. They are probably attracted by all the bird feeders around but I never see them try to go after squirrels (which we have tons) or birds. We always see them fly to the ground to pick bugs and worms.  They are funny hopping on the ground with their big talons. 

Not sure about dinner yet.  DH and I started our diet yesterday so something light I suppose.  DH does not need to diet but he is being a good sport. We had chicken and stir fry veg last night, which was very good.  May do something similar tonight.



Happy Belated birthday to Pumpkin's DS.



keishashadow said:


> Regional gymnastics competition in central PA was cancelled due to an outbreak this weekend. A modified one for several western PA teams was held in the ‘lil’s gym yesterday am. She slayed it  1st places & best all-round in her level.



Congrats to her!



J'aime Paris said:


> I admit that Forged in Fire is a guilty pleasure of mine!
> It's very different from most shows I would normally watch. I find it very fascinating, and there is real talent to their craft.



I admit I enjoy that one too. DS and I watch it occasionally.  It is amazing the skill that people have. 



J'aime Paris said:


> guess my AP has really been speaking to me lately....I ended up booking a trip to Universal yesterday!



Yay! Congrats on your trip.  



schumigirl said:


> This was my lunch which was gorgeous........



Beautiful plate! I bet it was delicious. 



Charade67 said:


> Good evening. I had a nice surprise today. The blind installers texted that they could install our blinds this afternoon. We now have new, cordless blinds in the living room. The cat better not destroy these.



Very nice. Enjoy your new blinds.


----------



## macraven

66 here today
70 tomorrow

changing our food routine and hitting Taco Bell Wednesday and making a roasting hen tonight for dinner

Mr Mac will be so confused with me doing that
It will keep him on his toes.

To be truthful, forgot it was Tuesday
Lol
(Every day of the week blends together for me as I don’t go out of the house)

Had my blood draws at the hospital this morning and now waiting for results and a call from doc

sounds like many of you are doing good and hope rest of the week, gets even better for youse.

guess I missed the bacon again today


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> J’amie - what a precious kittie.  She’s got that whole cat nap thing down
> 
> 
> Lol the herd pic & that phrase, it never fails to give me a fit of inappropriate giggles.




Janet...there`s a joke there somewhere........but, I won`t go there........





Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, hawk patrol with such a tiny dog, Keisha.  Since more birds are starting to come around as Spring is moseying along coming in less than a month, and have seen quite a few hawks around lately.  Have not heard about dogs getting snatched, but I know they can be an issue closer to where my sister lives.  But my dogs were large enough, not much issue.  My brother had a chihuahua mix.  He was all of 4 pounds and named Squirt.  Lived for 20 years.  Glad to hear toe better.  Yeah, a couple of years ago, I stubbed my big toe so hard, nail fell off, ewww, and was a nice shades of black and blue and then yellow, but nail did grow back, and toe went back to normal too.  Glad I did not get more damage to it.  Was in open flip flops as much as I could after it happened.
> 
> Ah Schumi, I too like when you say blowing a hoolie.
> 
> Paris, cute kitty.  Yeah, my friend had a tiny cat, who always looked like a kitten, as was so small.
> 
> Julie, great you are scheduled to receive the vaccine. My work asked for count to how many want it. I said me. So I will see if they make it available, I will get it there. Otherwise, my state is in no hurry to give to the general adult population.
> 
> Herd Immunity indeed.
> 
> I have an air fryer. My kids like it. And certainly easier for a small amount to be made in it rather than lighting my large oven.
> 
> Ooh phone had warned winter mix in the next hour. A few minutes ago, said rain coming in 5 minutes. Ack, wet day for us. And yeah Keisha, way too much snow to have it all melt away any time soon.
> 
> Morning is dragging. Ready for lunch already. The joy of having a very early breakfast. Snack time. And may make coffee. Tea is delicious this morning, but may want more caffeine.
> 
> Yay, chatting time for the homies.  Pictures too.  Woot!



One of my toenails is slowly recovering from some kind of trauma.....I blame someone who backed onto my toes ages ago. They do take their time to heal for sure, and yes, very painful. My mum lost both her big toenails when she was in her 30`s, and I always wondered if I`d be the same.....so far so good. 

Hope you get something nice for lunch.......





Charade67 said:


> So, I’m stuck on hold with insurance again. I am so over this telehealth stuff and ready for the therapists to go back to seeing everyone in person.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I will also miss you if you are able to go in September. I don’t arrive until October 1.
> 
> Yes, they were. I guess I will have to keep shoes or slippers on all the time.
> 
> My current doctor is an optometrist. I think the new one is also an optometrist, but there are also ophthalmologists in the practice.
> 
> Cute little dog.
> 
> 
> So sweet, and tiny. I think my little beast is around 11 pounds.
> 
> Still on hold. It’s time for lunch now, but I guess mine will be delayed.



Yes, that`s why I thought next year we might be able to say hello as planned.....hope you get lunch soon......





cam757 said:


> Happy Tuesday,  My day off today.  I may run out to Lidl and Sam's Club today.  Nothing real exciting on the docket. I will be glad when that day changes
> 
> Sunny day today 61 degrees today.  Nice change from all the rain we have received over the last month or so.
> 
> We have a nesting pair of Cooper's Hawks that feed almost every morning around our house. They are probably attracted by all the bird feeders around but I never see them try to go after squirrels (which we have tons) or birds. We always see them fly to the ground to pick bugs and worms.  They are funny hopping on the ground with their big talons.
> 
> Not sure about dinner yet.  DH and I started our diet yesterday so something light I suppose.  DH does not need to diet but he is being a good sport. We had chicken and stir fry veg last night, which was very good.  May do something similar tonight.
> 
> View attachment 558500
> 
> Happy Belated birthday to Pumpkin's DS.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to her!
> 
> 
> 
> I admit I enjoy that one too. DS and I watch it occasionally.  It is amazing the skill that people have.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Congrats on your trip.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful plate! I bet it was delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. Enjoy your new blinds.



I saw Coopers Hawk and thought of the restaurant in Orlando......lol....you can see where my thoughts are right now! 

Dinner sounds good......I love stir fry, but always have it with calorie laden plum sauce......oops!




macraven said:


> 66 here today
> 70 tomorrow
> 
> changing our food routine and hitting Taco Bell Wednesday and making a roasting hen tonight for dinner
> 
> Mr Mac will be so confused with me doing that
> It will keep him on his toes.
> 
> To be truthful, forgot it was Tuesday
> Lol
> (Every day of the week blends together for me as I don’t go out of the house)
> 
> Had my blood draws at the hospital this morning and now waiting for results and a call from doc
> 
> sounds like many of you are doing good and hope rest of the week, gets even better for youse.
> 
> guess I missed the bacon again today



I always say I`m so happy Kyle keeps track of the days of the week.....otherwise some days I`d have no clue. 

yep.....you missed the bacon......will make sure you`re around next time. Actually Friday I think, Saturday too........




Didn`t get to chat to my goddaughter and baby this afternoon.....little one was out of sorts......will catch them tomorrow. 

Still wild and woolly outside.....glad I`m in with nowhere to go........dinner was lovely and a little filling. Settling down now with a pot of tea on the coffee table and some little shortbread rounds I made today. 

Have started watching CSI-NY again, fancy a few episodes of that for a while. Gotta love some Lt Dan.......


----------



## macraven

I made an executive decision 30 minutes ago to Mr Mac

Told him we are doing taco Tuesday at Taco Bell

( I’m too tied to make the roasted chicken dinner)

It did not matter to him as long as we ate at 6:30 tonight


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> J’amie - what a precious kittie.  She’s got that whole cat nap thing down


She sure does!  We adore her  



Lynne G said:


> Paris, cute kitty.  Yeah, my friend had a tiny cat, who always looked like a kitten, as was so small.
> 
> I have an air fryer. My kids like it. And certainly easier for a small amount to be made in it rather than lighting my large oven.


Thank you...she's always been pocket sized!
You make a good argument for the air fryer....may have to peek around at a few models.



Charade67 said:


> So, I’m stuck on hold with insurance again. I am so over this telehealth stuff and ready for the therapists to go back to seeing everyone in person.
> 
> So sweet, and tiny. I think my little beast is around 11 pounds.


Those insurance calls are never fun to make....

Thank you, she's a doll!   What's your cat's name?



Realfoodfans said:


> J’aime where did the name Strawberry come from? My old retriever used to gently pull the raspberries and strawberries off the plants leaving the green part behind!


My DD was 5 when the kitty was brought as a gift for her by Santa.  
Strawberry Shortcake (full name) was chosen by the 5 year old....after a doll that was popular at the time! 

There was a whole collection of Strawberry Shortcake dolls available when I was a child, and it make a comeback when my DD was young.






cam757 said:


> Happy Tuesday,  My day off today.  I may run out to Lidl and Sam's Club today.  Nothing real exciting on the docket. I will be glad when that day changes


Me too



macraven said:


> 66 here today
> 70 tomorrow
> 
> changing our food routine and hitting Taco Bell Wednesday and making a roasting hen tonight for dinner
> 
> Mr Mac will be so confused with me doing that
> It will keep him on his toes.
> 
> To be truthful, forgot it was Tuesday
> Lol
> (Every day of the week blends together for me as I don’t go out of the house)
> 
> Had my blood draws at the hospital this morning and now waiting for results and a call from doc
> 
> sounds like many of you are doing good and hope rest of the week, gets even better for youse.
> 
> guess I missed the bacon again today


Hope it's good news from your doctor!



schumigirl said:


> Janet...there`s a joke there somewhere........but, I won`t go there........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my toenails is slowly recovering from some kind of trauma.....I blame someone who backed onto my toes ages ago. They do take their time to heal for sure, and yes, very painful. My mum lost both her big toenails when she was in her 30`s, and I always wondered if I`d be the same.....so far so good.
> 
> Hope you get something nice for lunch.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that`s why I thought next year we might be able to say hello as planned.....hope you get lunch soon......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw Coopers Hawk and thought of the restaurant in Orlando......lol....you can see where my thoughts are right now!
> 
> Dinner sounds good......I love stir fry, but always have it with calorie laden plum sauce......oops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always say I`m so happy Kyle keeps track of the days of the week.....otherwise some days I`d have no clue.
> 
> yep.....you missed the bacon......will make sure you`re around next time. Actually Friday I think, Saturday too........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn`t get to chat to my goddaughter and baby this afternoon.....little one was out of sorts......will catch them tomorrow.
> 
> Still wild and woolly outside.....glad I`m in with nowhere to go........dinner was lovely and a little filling. Settling down now with a pot of tea on the coffee table and some little shortbread rounds I made today.
> 
> Have started watching CSI-NY again, fancy a few episodes of that for a while. Gotta love some Lt Dan.......


I thought the exact same thing when I read Coopers Hawk!  We have one about 30 minutes away.  One of my dad's favorite places!



keishashadow said:


> View attachment 558472
> Lol. not broken, swelling went down by the next day. I managed to detach cuticle from bottom of toe nail but scabbed over quickly.
> 
> Since i’ll be pretty much housebound for another week hunkering down, decided it was a good time to break in a new pair of Birkenstocks.  Nothing can permeate that sole
> 
> 
> That sounds absolutely lovely.
> 
> Oooh, fancy
> 
> Do you currently see an ophthalmologist?  Only asking as many settle for optometrists   Any sort of non routine issue, really need to see an expert up on the latest testing etc.  most now use a machine to get your Rx.
> 
> Due to covid the practice I’ve gone to for 30 years discontinued dispensing section.  Not sure which national chain we’ll try.  DH did the local pearl vision...had nothing but problems with those pricey glasses & sunglasses he picked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shark capital of the world.  Had a friend tell me years ago that the best part of climbing the light house was seeing them in the water.  Um, no
> 
> View attachment 558473
> Made himself at home enjoying some of my guy’s toys & his Christmas bed i pulled back out of storage for him.  Yes, we do have seasonal pet beds here, don’t judge lol
> 
> Little guy always has a bit of a doleful look on his face.  They had a pug who recently passed, Yoda -the perfect name for his face.  That guy lived well past his breed’s standard life expectancy.
> 
> Had to rescue him this am, he’s normally an inside dog.  Don’t think he’s been out in the snow.  Was excited and wandered out to the deeper, untouched snow in the yard.  Had layer of ice upon it. Finally, it cracked and if I hadn’t been watching carefully on hawk duty, wouldn’t have know where he was
> 
> 
> About the same here.  Never was I so glad yesterday to see light showers.  Not enough to melt the ground cover but more expected today, yea.
> 
> I am so glad i insisted the trampoline I purchased go to the ‘lil’s house.  Do have a small, exercise one here still. Helps to burn off energy.
> 
> Hip hippa!  Know the WHO gave greenlight recently. bellieve it’s still not approved for emergency usage.  Trials were ongoing in next state earlier this month.
> 
> There’s a brewing push back here from people as to it tho, over the reported efficacy%     people may be getting hung up on the numbers...hearing that the other two are in mid 90’s and this one is coming in 20 points lower.  Experts here have been saying anything over 50% is workable.  It’s confusing to hear contradictory info, hope it doesn’t prevent people from getting whatever is available when it’s their turn.  We need that herd immunity...moooo


Cute pup!  Always enjoy pet pics!
No judging here!  We have seasonal shirts PJs and sweaters for the little dog Barney, and seasonal toys for both dogs!  
What can I say?  I'm an empty-nester that could possibly use a hobby, lol!!




Went on a long walk with the dogs as it hit mid 40s today!  I only wore my sweatshirt, no jacket required!
Snow has melted dramatically in just one day, hooray!!
That meant lots of puddles and 2 filthy dogs.....oh well, totally worth it


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, a couple of years ago, I stubbed my big toe so hard, nail fell off, ewww, and was a nice shades of black and blue and then yellow, but nail did grow back, and toe went back to normal too. Glad I did not get more damage to it. Was in open flip flops as much as I could after it happened.


Ow  i had one loosen up, after an orlando trip. Toe box too tight on sneakers podiatrist said. He said he didn’t want to remove it. Took 6 months, finally fell off (during next trip lol). Surprised to find an almost fully formed new nail underneath it


Lynne G said:


> I have an air fryer. My kids like it. And certainly easier for a small amount to be made in it rather than lighting my large oven.


I’ve got a biggie, 8 qt.  Still obsessed


Realfoodfans said:


> updated figures from following research now showing AZ ahead of Pfizer by the fourth week after receiving the initial dose.


Numbers here stated dramatically different  CoNfusing to say the least. Supposedly, FDA will
Approve on emergency basis by end of week here.   Good news for those still waiting!


cam757 said:


> We have a nesting pair of Cooper's Hawks


Never heard of that breed


macraven said:


> Had my blood draws at the hospital this morning and now waiting for results and a call from doc


Everything crossed.
PS my kids said tony Hines sends his best.  They Do love using him in Orlando.


schumigirl said:


> Janet...there`s a joke there somewhere........but, I won`t go there........


Dang it


J'aime Paris said:


> My DD was 5 when the kitty was brought as a gift for her by Santa.
> Strawberry Shortcake (full name) was chosen by the 5 year old....after a doll that was popular at the time!


What a sweet story


----------



## Charade67

Today was an annoying day. I finally got through to someone from the insurance company. She put me on hold to research the problem and accidentally pit me back in the main phone queue. At that point I gave up and went to lunch. 



cam757 said:


> We have a nesting pair of Cooper's Hawks that feed almost every morning around our house.


How cool!



macraven said:


> Had my blood draws at the hospital this morning and now waiting for results and a call from doc


 Hope all is well. 



schumigirl said:


> Yes, that`s why I thought next year we might be able to say hello as planned.....hope you get lunch soon......


Well, I plan on buying an AP for my trip in October.  It would be really wrong not to use it again before it expires, right?



J'aime Paris said:


> What's your cat's name?


 Meet Caspian.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I made an executive decision 30 minutes ago to Mr Mac
> 
> Told him we are doing taco Tuesday at Taco Bell
> 
> ( I’m too tied to make the roasted chicken dinner)
> 
> It did not matter to him as long as we ate at 6:30 tonight




Hope it was good mac.......





J'aime Paris said:


> She sure does!  We adore her
> 
> 
> Thank you...she's always been pocket sized!
> You make a good argument for the air fryer....may have to peek around at a few models.
> 
> 
> Those insurance calls are never fun to make....
> 
> Thank you, she's a doll!   What's your cat's name?
> 
> 
> My DD was 5 when the kitty was brought as a gift for her by Santa.
> Strawberry Shortcake (full name) was chosen by the 5 year old....after a doll that was popular at the time!
> 
> There was a whole collection of Strawberry Shortcake dolls available when I was a child, and it make a comeback when my DD was young.
> 
> View attachment 558606
> 
> 
> 
> Me too
> 
> 
> Hope it's good news from your doctor!
> 
> 
> I thought the exact same thing when I read Coopers Hawk!  We have one about 30 minutes away.  One of my dad's favorite places!
> 
> 
> Cute pup!  Always enjoy pet pics!
> No judging here!  We have seasonal shirts PJs and sweaters for the little dog Barney, and seasonal toys for both dogs!
> What can I say?  I'm an empty-nester that could possibly use a hobby, lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went on a long walk with the dogs as it hit mid 40s today!  I only wore my sweatshirt, no jacket required!
> Snow has melted dramatically in just one day, hooray!!
> That meant lots of puddles and 2 filthy dogs.....oh well, totally worth it




That is a cute little doll. 

Glad it`s not just me that sent my brain straight to food when I saw Coopers Hawk.......

Glad you enjoyed your walk, and no jacket!!!!! I`m a wimp......I`m a complete wimp.....I must be......lol.....





keishashadow said:


> Ow  i had one loosen up, after an orlando trip. Toe box too tight on sneakers podiatrist said. He said he didn’t want to remove it. Took 6 months, finally fell off (during next trip lol). Surprised to find an almost fully formed new nail underneath it
> 
> I’ve got a biggie, 8 qt.  Still obsessed
> 
> Numbers here stated dramatically different  CoNfusing to say the least. Supposedly, FDA will
> Approve on emergency basis by end of week here.   Good news for those still waiting!
> 
> Never heard of that breed
> 
> Everything crossed.
> PS my kids said tony Hines sends his best.  They Do love using him in Orlando.
> 
> Dang it
> 
> What a sweet story



I do need to keep looking for those air fryers......

lol....yes sometimes the jokes are too obvious......and easy........but might have got into trouble........





Charade67 said:


> Today was an annoying day. I finally got through to someone from the insurance company. She put me on hold to research the problem and accidentally pit me back in the main phone queue. At that point I gave up and went to lunch.
> 
> How cool!
> 
> Hope all is well.
> 
> Well, I plan on buying an AP for my trip in October.  It would be really wrong not to use it again before it expires, right?
> 
> Meet Caspian.
> 
> View attachment 558616



AP are quite the most wonderous things.....yes, they do encourage to to use them before they expire! 




I think the wind has finally died down here, and we may even get up to 60F today.......Lori, even then I`ll still have my jacket on.......honest! I blame that wind that comes straight from Siberia usually, but today it`s coming from the South, so no excuses........

Blueberry muffins for breakfast this morning......made fresh as I was up very early........I may or may not have already sneaked one........

Lunch is simple shrimp salad sandwiches and dinner is the fish pie we ordered that arrived at the weekend. Looks ok, but we`ll see. Not a fan of pre made usually.

Few things to be going on with today and a facetime chat with goddaughter and our newest baby. Can`t wait for a cuddle one day......



































Have the best Wednesday..........




​


----------



## Realfoodfans

J’aime oh yes I remember Strawberry Shortcake.   My very first dog as a child - a Labrador - I named Cher - and we are talking 1965 - she’s been around a loooooong time!

What make of air fryers do you all have?

Bit grey so far this morning but breezy so may clear.  DIL’s birthday so need to (socially distance) drop off her cards.   They chose to have a Moses basket and stand for their birthdays as the gift which is ordered but will pick up some flowers on the way.

Greek yogurt and berries this morning but just tea for now.  Lynne would approve.


----------



## schumigirl

Ended up having a walk along the beach this morning.....behind us we had bright sunshine.....very odd, but very beautiful. Breezy but warmish, although I did have a hat on......not the white Dr Zchivago styled one Janet........









​One of the walkers stopped and asked if we were local as folks had been asked by the police in the car park where they were from. Told him absolutely......

Cup of tea time again.......never been much of a coffee drinker, always look forward to that first cup before breakfast......morning tradition.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, tea drinking Julie this morning, Schumi too.  

Happy Birthday to your DIL, Julie. Yes, we just call family for birthday now, and no family birthday get togethers yet either. Forget which model of air fryer I have, but it is a large one like Keisha’s. 8 quarts. If it was just the 2 of us, maybe would have bought smaller, but this large one does a decent amount.

Beautiful sea and picture Schumi. Is the beach you go to not public for all to go to? Interesting asking local or not. Here, most of our beaches are public, though some require a pass in the summer. Glad to hear day is not as windy.



Da da nada da da lookout here comes the camel on this hump of a day Wednesday.

So for those keeping track of that day of the week, and looking forward to that fabulous Friday? You are in luck.  The wonderful Wednesday is here, as when you go to sleep tonight, you wake up in the morning and yay, it’s the day before Friday, the weekend will be here soon.  And the last weekend in February will end this week.  Thank goodness.  

So Woot!  A hump of a mid week day is today, that Wonderful Hump of a Day Wednesday.

Once again at freezing this morning, and close to sunrise.  But now, very dark out, as a clear sky.  Some clouds will arrive this morning, but a glorious sunshine afternoon is predicted.  And the afternoon temps are arising.  High today, 52F.  Large WOOT for that high temp today.  As we head into March, we still have those chances of snow, including this coming Monday.  But more nicer, and warmer than February is our March.  And if it is anything like our last March, was so rainy, you thought you were in April, as April showers bring May flowers.  Yeah, though most rain that will fall in March will not be warm feeling.  More like a cool feeling rainy day.    

And so, that routine for me, up before the sun, enjoying my tea, hearing that nice cooing from the dove outside my window. Traffic sounds normal, though the roads are still narrow with the snow still making people not park so close to the curb. Some of those piles along the roads are 4 foot or higher. Hehe, as was leaving the store last night, the pile of snow piled next to the exit, was higher than the traffic light, so you had to peek out to see the color of the light. Some of that melting will commence once that sunny afternoon and the temps rise past the freezing one we are at know.

And so, have a great morning and enjoy this Wednesday.

Time for my tea to be refilled.  Later homies.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yay, tea drinking Julie this morning, Schumi too.
> 
> Happy Birthday to your DIL, Julie. Yes, we just call family for birthday now, and no family birthday get togethers yet either. Forget which model of air fryer I have, but it is a large one like Keisha’s. 8 quarts. If it was just the 2 of us, maybe would have bought smaller, but this large one does a decent amount.
> 
> Beautiful sea and picture Schumi. Is the beach you go to not public for all to go to? Interesting asking local or not. Here, most of our beaches are public, though some require a pass in the summer. Glad to hear day is not as windy.
> 
> View attachment 558659
> 
> Da da nada da da lookout here comes the camel on this hump of a day Wednesday.
> 
> So for those keeping track of that day of the week, and looking forward to that fabulous Friday? You are in luck.  The wonderful Wednesday is here, as when you go to sleep tonight, you wake up in the morning and yay, it’s the day before Friday, the weekend will be here soon.  And the last weekend in February will end this week.  Thank goodness.
> 
> So Woot!  A hump of a mid week day is today, that Wonderful Hump of a Day Wednesday.
> 
> Once again at freezing this morning, and close to sunrise.  But now, very dark out, as a clear sky.  Some clouds will arrive this morning, but a glorious sunshine afternoon is predicted.  And the afternoon temps are arising.  High today, 52F.  Large WOOT for that high temp today.  As we head into March, we still have those chances of snow, including this coming Monday.  But more nicer, and warmer than February is our March.  And if it is anything like our last March, was so rainy, you thought you were in April, as April showers bring May flowers.  Yeah, though most rain that will fall in March will not be warm feeling.  More like a cool feeling rainy day.
> 
> And so, that routine for me, up before the sun, enjoying my tea, hearing that nice cooing from the dove outside my window. Traffic sounds normal, though the roads are still narrow with the snow still making people not park so close to the curb. Some of those piles along the roads are 4 foot or higher. Hehe, as was leaving the store last night, the pile of snow piled next to the exit, was higher than the traffic light, so you had to peek out to see the color of the light. Some of that melting will commence once that sunny afternoon and the temps rise past the freezing one we are at know.
> 
> And so, have a great morning and enjoy this Wednesday.
> 
> Time for my tea to be refilled.  Later homies.



Yes, it`s a public beach, but we are still in lockdown Lynne and you`re not supposed to travel out of your area. The police have stopped several people who had driven from other areas to spend time at the beach, not allowed just now. Someone was approached and they were from over 200 miles away, sitting in a camper van with 6 of them in it. Each one of them was fined for breaking the rules.

52F is nice Lynne, I`m bragging now......we have 62F here......lol......you`ll be out of those freezing temps before you know it......March is next week!! February again has flown by......enjoy that tea! I had Earl Grey this morning as my pre breakfast tea.....usual breakfast tea later.




Missed a birthday......Happy Birthday to realfood Daughter in Law.......hope she has a lovely day........

Decided to make cold spicy chicken & shrimp salad with noodles.......I have some Thai ingredients, and just for me today. Everyone else is having ham and cheese sandwiches.....

Edit to add.......love the camel today!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, gotta Schumi. Since the start of our restrictions, while we have restrictions as to not crowding, no limits traveling wherever you want, including our shore beaches.  Though this time of year, our beach community is much smaller.  High season with usual lots of crowds is from our Memorial Day until our Labor Day.  The ocean does not get warm enough for me, until August.  But even my kids prefer the Florida gulf waters.  So clear and beautiful aqua and other blue colors.  With the algae, our closest shores are a dark green to lighter green color. And our sand is darker than those we have seen in Florida. 

Ah, a crow now being heard.  Guess the birds are enjoying this more warmer day than the days that we have had since the start of this year. Spring arrives next month too, and I am so ready for that beautiful Spring weather.

And yeah, Charade, an AP does make you want to visit longer and more often.


----------



## macraven

Good morning homies!

back later doc appointment this morning


----------



## Realfoodfans

Enjoyed doorstep chat with DIL - she loved her Spring flowers and had lots of news.  We do miss spending time with them.  Advertisement for her maternity cover brought almost 100 applications.  So many out of work sadly.  Her Mum and I have been talking about a baby shower but indoor restrictions for the foreseeable so currently hoping weather will improve and a small gathering with a gazebo after Easter might be possible.

Meatballs requested for evening meal so I’m going to prep them and cook then put in the slow cooker so they are ready when needed.

No hump day here as everyday currently feels the same


----------



## keishashadow

Alraeady nice, can’t wait to get out of house & pick up the grocery order.    May take the long way home & gasp, get the road salt washed off my car.  Was black, now appears more gray

Watched the am news.  Things shifted again re upcoming vaccines here.  Johnston & Johnston now said to be approved this weekend, doses limited at first, then manufacturing will catch up. 

The AZ trials have been extended, certainly groups’ testing (elderly) is flawed needs repeated.  If FDA approves, won’t be until sometime in April.

Good news here in my state is 2 million people have gotten a shot.  Unfortunately, earlier this month we ranked 44th in the nation due to stockpiling of the 2nd doses...sitting on 45% of what was allocated.

Governor promptly instructed the pharmacies & health departments to release it all.  Higher percentages got that first shot.  Too bad They ‘forgot’ to tell them to save the ear-marked 2nd doses.  Had to cancel many of those follow up appointments.

Then the storms hit and the normal shipments were delayed last week, just arriving now.  Comedy of errors we don’t need right now. 

Fed government has stepped in & shipping additional allotments directly to the large pharmacy chains. Most efficient thus far & have been readily accountable for the batches they distributed all going to the 1A groups.  We’ll get there, eventually  with the added bonus of re-establishing strong HHS protocols.

Mac - good luck at the drs, stop to smell the roses.

Charade - Caspian is quite the handsome one, regal looking


schumigirl said:


> Blueberry muffins for breakfast this morning......made fresh as I was up very early........I may or may not have already sneaked one........


I demand a breakfast do-over.  Like RF had greek yogurt, tossed in a sliced over-rip banana & handful of cherrios. 


Realfoodfans said:


> What make of air fryers do you all have?


I didn’t want a multicooker, ruled those out.  Went with one of the highest rated large traditional cookers here.  Between sale price & coupon at Best Buy, got it at almost half off. Wound up buying two as xmas gifts for two of my sons. 

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/bella-...=11&CampaignID=1093817&SubscriberID=198130159


Realfoodfans said:


> They chose to have a Moses basket and stand for their birthdays as the gift which is ordered but will pick up some flowers on the way.


Moses basket?


schumigirl said:


> I did have a hat on......not the white Dr Zchivago styled one Janet........


darn it, that is a amazing hat


Lynne G said:


> If it was just the 2 of us, maybe would have bought smaller, but this large one does a decent amount.


I think the larger ones actually work even better on even one or two person servings...can spread things out.  They cook faster & brown better IMO


Lynne G said:


> Da da nada da da lookout here comes the camel on this hump of a day Wednesday.


Haha good one


schumigirl said:


> Yes, it`s a public beach, but we are still in lockdown Lynne and you`re not supposed to travel out of your area. The police have stopped several people who had driven from other areas to spend time at the beach, not allowed just now. Someone was approached and they were from over 200 miles away, sitting in a camper van with 6 of them in it. Each one of them was fined for breaking the rules.


Stringent but if this sort of practice had been consistently implemented everywhere intially, we’d surely be in much better straights right now. 


Lynne G said:


> High season with usual lots of crowds is from our Memorial Day until our Labor Day. The ocean does not get warm enough for me, until August. But even my kids prefer the Florida gulf waters. So clear and beautiful aqua and other blue colors. With the algae, our closest shores are a dark green to lighter green color. And our sand is darker than those we have seen in Florida.


I often was in Myrtle beach visiting family over easter when an aunt had retired there.  March known as french canadian days there...enjoying the cheap accommodations and that frigid water lol.  I’d be in a winter coat on the beach to break the wind & they’d be splayed out soaking up the sun & body surfing. 

Thought we were pretty hardy, go into our pool when it’s a brisk 66 degrees. those Canadians were are a whole nuther level.



Realfoodfans said:


> Her Mum and I have been talking about a baby shower but indoor restrictions for the foreseeable so currently hoping weather will improve and a small gathering with a gazebo after Easter might be possible.


Most just sending their good wishes and gifts directly to the families here.  Some virtual events where the presents are opened for all to see.  I’ve heard of a few people that are thinking of a half-birthday celebrations of sorts outdoors this spring & summer.


----------



## cam757

Hello to All! Back at work today.  We have an audit of the voting ballots so we will have guests in the building.  I actually had to wear dress clothes today instead of jeans, lol.

It is supposed to be a nice day. Mid 60's today and no rain.

My mom came over for a little while last night so that I could fix her phone. She had somehow disabled her wifi and mobile data so she could not get on the internet.  Smh! She brought over a crocheted lap blanket that she made for me. It is so soft and very pretty.  It was quite a surprise. I had no idea she had become that good. She has been practicing a lot over the last year.

All the pet pics are adorable!



schumigirl said:


> I saw Coopers Hawk and thought of the restaurant in Orlando......lol....you can see where my thoughts are right now!



Lol! I had no idea that there is a restaurant by that name. I googled it and found that it is a chain and there actually is one somewhat close by.  I learned something new today. Now I may have to give it a try. 



keishashadow said:


> Never heard of that breed



They are a bird of prey in my area.  Similar in build to a red tailed hawk.





schumigirl said:


> Blueberry muffins for breakfast this morning......made fresh as I was up very early........I may or may not have already sneaked one........



Sounds wonderful. Blueberry are my favorite. Enjoy!



schumigirl said:


> Ended up having a walk along the beach this morning.....behind us we had bright sunshine.....very odd, but very beautiful. Breezy but warmish, although I did have a hat on....



I am jealous! What a gorgeous beach.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Charade67 said:


> Well, I plan on buying an AP for my trip in October.  It would be really wrong not to use it again before it expires, right?
> 
> Meet Caspian.
> 
> View attachment 558616


Caspian is a cutie pie!!  Thx for sharing a picture!
And yes, APs do require multiple trips, lol!



schumigirl said:


> Blueberry muffins for breakfast this morning......made fresh as I was up very early........I may or may not have already sneaked one........
> 
> Few things to be going on with today and a facetime chat with goddaughter and our newest baby. Can`t wait for a cuddle one day......
> 
> 
> Have the best Wednesday..........​


I adore fresh blueberry muffins!!
Enjoy the facetime with your goddaughter and baby!  So precious I'm sure!



Realfoodfans said:


> J’aime oh yes I remember Strawberry Shortcake.   My very first dog as a child - a Labrador - I named Cher - and we are talking 1965 - she’s been around a loooooong time!
> 
> Bit grey so far this morning but breezy so may clear.  DIL’s birthday so need to (socially distance) drop off her cards.   They chose to have a Moses basket and stand for their birthdays as the gift which is ordered but will pick up some flowers on the way.


Cher... that's awesome!  I bet she was a great dog!

Happy Birthday to your DIL



schumigirl said:


>


I love a good beach picture!!  Beautiful....hope you had a pleasant walk!



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 558659
> 
> Da da nada da da lookout here comes the camel on this hump of a day Wednesday.


LOVE that Spiderman camel!!!!



Having some coffee and hard boiling a dozen eggs.  We like to keep them on hand for snacking, and the dogs get them too occasionally.  I also enjoy egg salad, which is super quick if the eggs are ready...

Will get groceries later...always seem to run out of produce quickly.  And the produce never seems quite as fresh this time of the year, so I don't buy large quantities.  Also need to figure out what's for supper tonight and buy that too.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 558665Alraeady nice, can’t wait to get out of house & pick up the grocery order.    May take the long way home & gasp, get the road salt washed off my car.  Was black, now appears more gray
> 
> Watched the am news.  Things shifted again re upcoming vaccines here.  Johnston & Johnston now said to be approved this weekend, doses limited at first, then manufacturing will catch up.
> 
> The AZ trials have been extended, certainly groups’ testing (elderly) is flawed needs repeated.  If FDA approves, won’t be until sometime in April.
> 
> Good news here in my state is 2 million people have gotten a shot.  Unfortunately, earlier this month we ranked 44th in the nation due to stockpiling of the 2nd doses...sitting on 45% of what was allocated.
> 
> Governor promptly instructed the pharmacies & health departments to release it all.  Higher percentages got that first shot.  Too bad They ‘forgot’ to tell them to save the ear-marked 2nd doses.  Had to cancel many of those follow up appointments.
> 
> Then the storms hit and the normal shipments were delayed last week, just arriving now.  Comedy of errors we don’t need right now.
> 
> Fed government has stepped in & shipping additional allotments directly to the large pharmacy chains. Most efficient thus far & have been readily accountable for the batches they distributed all going to the 1A groups.  We’ll get there, eventually  with the added bonus of re-establishing strong HHS protocols.
> 
> Mac - good luck at the drs, stop to smell the roses.
> 
> Charade - Caspian is quite the handsome one, regal looking
> 
> I demand a breakfast do-over.  Like RF had greek yogurt, tossed in a sliced over-rip banana & handful of cherrios.
> 
> I didn’t want a multicooker, ruled those out.  Went with one of the highest rated large traditional cookers here.  Between sale price & coupon at Best Buy, got it at almost half off. Wound up buying two as xmas gifts for two of my sons.
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/bella-...=11&CampaignID=1093817&SubscriberID=198130159
> Moses basket?
> 
> darn it, that is a amazing hat
> 
> I think the larger ones actually work even better on even one or two person servings...can spread things out.  They cook faster & brown better IMO
> 
> Haha good one
> 
> Stringent but if this sort of practice had been consistently implemented everywhere intially, we’d surely be in much better straights right now.
> 
> I often was in Myrtle beach visiting family over easter when an aunt had retired there.  March known as french canadian days there...enjoying the cheap accommodations and that frigid water lol.  I’d be in a winter coat on the beach to break the wind & they’d be splayed out soaking up the sun & body surfing.
> 
> Thought we were pretty hardy, go into our pool when it’s a brisk 66 degrees. those Canadians were are a whole nuther level.
> 
> 
> Most just sending their good wishes and gifts directly to the families here.  Some virtual events where the presents are opened for all to see.  I’ve heard of a few people that are thinking of a half-birthday celebrations of sorts outdoors this spring & summer.



Been reading America is getting much better with numbers.....looks promising! 

Not realfood answering, but Moses basket....Bassinet.....

Breakfast was good!!! Although after walking by the time lunch came around I could have eaten the door! 

I still have that hat, but it`s more a freezing cold day hat......feel a bit silly wearing it when you pass others who are in shorts......




cam757 said:


> Hello to All! Back at work today.  We have an audit of the voting ballots so we will have guests in the building.  I actually had to wear dress clothes today instead of jeans, lol.
> 
> It is supposed to be a nice day. Mid 60's today and no rain.
> 
> My mom came over for a little while last night so that I could fix her phone. She had somehow disabled her wifi and mobile data so she could not get on the internet.  Smh! She brought over a crocheted lap blanket that she made for me. It is so soft and very pretty.  It was quite a surprise. I had no idea she had become that good. She has been practicing a lot over the last year.
> 
> All the pet pics are adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! I had no idea that there is a restaurant by that name. I googled it and found that it is a chain and there actually is one somewhat close by.  I learned something new today. Now I may have to give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> They are a bird of prey in my area.  Similar in build to a red tailed hawk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds wonderful. Blueberry are my favorite. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> I am jealous! What a gorgeous beach.



Blanket sounds lovely cam......a gift to cherish. i`m dreading mum ever getting internet.....she will be that lady asking if she can send emails on Sundays!! 

Yes, they do very good food in Orlando and have some nice wine choices too......soon.......soon.....lol.....

We are so lucky living close to the beach. So many don`t take advantage of it....I know several folks who say they have never even been on it......and super bird picture! 





J'aime Paris said:


> Caspian is a cutie pie!!  Thx for sharing a picture!
> And yes, APs do require multiple trips, lol!
> 
> 
> I adore fresh blueberry muffins!!
> Enjoy the facetime with your goddaughter and baby!  So precious I'm sure!
> 
> 
> Cher... that's awesome!  I bet she was a great dog!
> 
> Happy Birthday to your DIL
> 
> 
> I love a good beach picture!!  Beautiful....hope you had a pleasant walk!
> 
> 
> LOVE that Spiderman camel!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Having some coffee and hard boiling a dozen eggs.  We like to keep them on hand for snacking, and the dogs get them too occasionally.  I also enjoy egg salad, which is super quick if the eggs are ready...
> 
> Will get groceries later...always seem to run out of produce quickly.  And the produce never seems quite as fresh this time of the year, so I don't buy large quantities.  Also need to figure out what's for supper tonight and buy that too.View attachment 558668



She is gorgeous Lori......I just can`t wait to see her in the flesh. 

Yes, we love the beach, and muffins were soooo good......I think they may be gone now......lol.....

Veg right now isn`t long lasting. We get ours every few days from farm stores who don`t use any preservatives of any kind, so they don`t last long at all. I thought you said you`d eaten all those eggs.......lol.......I did reread......haha......




Had a lovely facetime chat with goddaughter......oh that baby is adorable! Image of her mummy but has a real look of daddy too. She was all smiles, but mummy said she wasn`t like that yesterday......bless her. 

Afternoon of drying laundry now.......not the most exciting thing to do, but won`t take too long to get it done. 

Gone very dull again, supposed to be bathed in sunshine right now... 




Lynne.....not sure where your quote went........yes, I don`t go in the water ever. Maybe a paddle in Florida, well, not any more after the shark episode ......but here, no. I`m not someone who wants to be in the water at all.

The Gulf is lovely for sure, but we had some beautiful calm waters at NSB, despite being told we`d never see it calm there....beautiful beach and as pretty as those on the Gulf side.

I remember you showed us some lovely pictures of you and your family in the water, maybe on a cruise??


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, we went swimming off a speck of an island in the middle of the Gulf off the coast of Belize.  Even in January, the water was warm, though was a cold front coming and lots of clouds.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Hello everyone been a while since I’ve stopped in have so much going on hopefully everyone is getting by ok, new project in the works on new property, very exciting, weather has actually been decent also recently!

I see the J and J “I know really hard to spell properly”  should be coming soon IMO that’s the one that everyone that has had covid or younger aged people should get, not as effective as other ones but combined with young age and or having had Covid should work fine...........

Nothing much exciting around here I’m gonna go see if any great “pics of the day” to go “Like”!!!

Mac hope you are well!

Lynne I definitely got to say hi to you also!!!

Have a great day!

Don’t get to old.......lol


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yep, we went swimming off a speck of an island in the middle of the Gulf off the coast of Belize.  Even in January, the water was warm, though was a cold front coming and lots of clouds.
> 
> View attachment 558686



Lovely picture Lynne......yes, I could paddle there.......

That`s funny, I was just talking of Belize recently......I said I had no clue where it was when I first heard of it.......geography was never my strong point.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ah Schumi, it was a Western Caribbean trip.  I prefer the Eastern, but we did enjoy ports we had not gone to before.  

Hey, a DisneyLife post! Yay, hope life is good for you and family. Neat to have a outdoor project to do. Yeah, the new vaccinations seem to be close to approval. Have to say, I’m a fan of a one shot deal, as not a fan of any needle sticking me.

Ah, almost time for lunch.  Thinking hotdogs, though little one won’t eat those.  Eh, grilled chicken maybe.  Weather seems to be nicer here, even with the snow still covering our lawns and parts of our streets.


----------



## macraven

70 degrees here
Will top out at 73 later today 

I’m freezing as still have covid issues besides other medical things going on
Back to the doc again this Saturday 

I am not looking forward to injection #2


I haven’t been posting much these past 3 weeks but I do try to catch up and read all the threads 

Hope all that have trip plans post about them
Always enjoy how you all are doing!


----------



## Charade67

Quick post while I am on lunch break. It is a really slow day today.  I wish I could work outside. It's sunny and a 64 degrees. 



schumigirl said:


> Ended up having a walk along the beach this morning..


 Looks beautiful and so peaceful. 



Lynne G said:


> Da da nada da da lookout here comes the camel on this hump of a day Wednesday.


 Love the spider-camel. 



Lynne G said:


> And yeah, Charade, an AP does make you want to visit longer and more often.


 I had originally planned for my October trip to be a one time thing, but now that I understand APs this may become a regular occurence. 



keishashadow said:


> Charade - Caspian is quite the handsome one, regal looking


Thank you. I think we may a mistake naming him after a prince though. I think he believes he really is one. 



cam757 said:


> She brought over a crocheted lap blanket that she made for me. It is so soft and very pretty. It was quite a surprise. I had no idea she had become that good. She has been practicing a lot over the last year.


What a great gift. My mom used to crochet all the time, but hasn't in many years. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Caspian is a cutie pie!! Thx for sharing a picture!
> And yes, APs do require multiple trips, lol!


Thank you. My husband is already suggesting we plan a trip for January.



schumigirl said:


> Been reading America is getting much better with numbers.....looks promising!


Our governor slightly relaxed some of our restrictions today. Hopefully it will only get better.

Gotta get back to the office.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah Schumi, it was a Western Caribbean trip.  I prefer the Eastern, but we did enjoy ports we had not gone to before.
> 
> Hey, a DisneyLife post! Yay, hope life is good for you and family. Neat to have a outdoor project to do. Yeah, the new vaccinations seem to be close to approval. Have to say, I’m a fan of a one shot deal, as not a fan of any needle sticking me.
> 
> Ah, almost time for lunch.  Thinking hotdogs, though little one won’t eat those.  Eh, grilled chicken maybe.  Weather seems to be nicer here, even with the snow still covering our lawns and parts of our streets.



Cruises do look lovely, I doubt I`ll ever go on one though. But, the sea in your pictures looks beautiful.




macraven said:


> 70 degrees here
> Will top out at 73 later today
> 
> I’m freezing as still have covid issues besides other medical things going on
> Back to the doc again this Saturday
> 
> I am not looking forward to injection #2
> 
> 
> I haven’t been posting much these past 3 weeks but I do try to catch up and read all the threads
> 
> Hope all that have trip plans post about them
> Always enjoy how you all are doing!









Charade67 said:


> Quick post while I am on lunch break. It is a really slow day today.  I wish I could work outside. It's sunny and a 64 degrees.
> 
> Looks beautiful and so peaceful.
> 
> Love the spider-camel.
> 
> I had originally planned for my October trip to be a one time thing, but now that I understand APs this may become a regular occurence.
> 
> Thank you. I think we may a mistake naming him after a prince though. I think he believes he really is one.
> 
> What a great gift. My mom used to crochet all the time, but hasn't in many years.
> 
> Thank you. My husband is already suggesting we plan a trip for January.
> 
> Our governor slightly relaxed some of our restrictions today. Hopefully it will only get better.
> 
> Gotta get back to the office.




It is usually peaceful, but we had one Thursday morning it was heaving with people.....all kids and dogs. But, it was when the first lockdown kicked in and all we could do was walk. Understandable. 

Yes, it`s good to see some areas lifting restrictions. 

Are you still happy with your blinds and has the cat kept away from them?



Dinner over. Fish pie was not good. I knew I should stick to making my own.......it had dry fish and potato tasted like it was out of a box. It went in the trash. 

Home made from now on.

They had fish and chips so they were all good......so, made myself a quick shrimp stir fry.....spicy plum sauce! 

Going to watch a show on Netflix called Behind Her Eyes. It does sound ok.......


----------



## Lynne G

Oh that’s okay Schumi, cruises aren’t for everyone.  

And just to show our balcony we had on that cruise, my little one posing:


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Oh that’s okay Schumi, cruises aren’t for everyone.
> 
> And just to show our balcony we had on that cruise, my little one posing:
> View attachment 558714



Lovely picture and she does look like she`s enjoying the balcony......quite right too......


----------



## Realfoodfans

Mac continued good wishes please take care of yourself.

Cam what a lovely thing to have. My mum was a wonderful knitter and produced amazing things - I have kept a few items including a Christening gown in the finest cotton.

Love the Caribbean Lynne. Kev’s favourite overseas destination. Aren’t we lucky to have these photos to remind us of our adventures

Glad things are easing for you Charade.  What has been changed?

Wonder how Bobbie is getting on?

Meatballs were good - I resisted the pasta and had vegetables with mine.

L and Em are now doing Brownies via zoom.  Every week there is a little parcel not to be opened until the meeting starts.  Don’t know how she resists every week but she does.

We are watching a dramatisation of the lives of 6 individuals who lived through the Blitz - we had a drama here called Housewife 49 which was very well done from the diary of an everyday housewife through the war. Would recommend if it came up on your channels.


----------



## keishashadow

Well, i enjoyed my rare foray out of the house for few minutes.  Then started to hear a strange metallic clanking noise every time i’d Roll over a crack on the road.  Stopped down at mechanics, expecting that the muffler was coming loose etc.  ha, need front spring coils & struts on both sides. First time i’ve Had to do any repairs on it, can’t complain...much

Happy it happened near home & not on turnpike tomorrow!


schumigirl said:


> That`s funny, I was just talking of Belize recently


Yes, you were lol. So many lovely places in the Caribbean & Central America, truly miss visiting them.


macraven said:


> I’m freezing as still have covid issues besides other medical things going on
> Back to the doc again this Saturday
> 
> I am not looking forward to injection #2


A shame you are having such a rough time of it.  Half-way there!


Charade67 said:


> Thank you. I think we may a mistake naming him after a prince though. I think he believes he really is one.


Naturally.  He is a big boy.  Pretty sure he’s larger than my pooch

PS go for that bonus trip to U.  Will say we’ve never had warm weather in January over multiple trips.  Early Feb has been kinder to us.



schumigirl said:


> Lovely picture and she does look like she`s enjoying the balcony......quite right too......


That is the way to go on a cruise, well, unless itinerary is heavy on port days.  We’ve had some oversized, killer wrap & aft balconies, aaaaah


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Well, i enjoyed my rare foray out of the house for few minutes.  Then started to hear a strange metallic clanking noise every time i’d Roll over a crack on the road.  Stopped down at mechanics, expecting that the muffler was coming loose etc.  ha, need front spring coils & struts on both sides. First time i’ve Had to do any repairs on it, can’t complain...much
> 
> Happy it happened near home & not on turnpike tomorrow!
> 
> Yes, you were lol. So many lovely places in the Caribbean & Central America, truly miss visiting them.
> 
> A shame you are having such a rough time of it.  Half-way there!
> 
> Naturally.  He is a big boy.  Pretty sure he’s larger than my pooch
> 
> PS go for that bonus trip to U.  Will say we’ve never had warm weather in January over multiple trips.  Early Feb has been kinder to us.
> 
> 
> That is the way to go on a cruise, well, unless itinerary is heavy on port days.  We’ve had some oversized, killer wrap & aft balconies, aaaaah



Hope it`s an easy fix Janet....and yes, glad you were close to home......and yes, isn`t it funny we were talking about Belize like that, then it comes up again....

Oh yes, I remember seeing some of the amazing balconies you`ve had......beautiful....and very tempting. Tom`s still trying to clank that chain for a cruise.......one day.......



Think we`re going to like this show........Behind Her Eyes.....thought it was American, but it`s British.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> She is gorgeous Lori......I just can`t wait to see her in the flesh.
> 
> Had a lovely facetime chat with goddaughter......oh that baby is adorable! Image of her mummy but has a real look of daddy too. She was all smiles, but mummy said she wasn`t like that yesterday......bless her.


Hope you get to see her one day soon....babies are the best!



Lynne G said:


> Yep, we went swimming off a speck of an island in the middle of the Gulf off the coast of Belize.  Even in January, the water was warm, though was a cold front coming and lots of clouds.
> 
> View attachment 558686


Yeah, another beach picture!  Smiles all around, fun times!!



macraven said:


> 70 degrees here
> Will top out at 73 later today
> 
> I’m freezing as still have covid issues besides other medical things going on
> Back to the doc again this Saturday
> 
> I am not looking forward to injection #2
> 
> 
> I haven’t been posting much these past 3 weeks but I do try to catch up and read all the threads
> 
> Hope all that have trip plans post about them
> Always enjoy how you all are doing!


Feel better soon, Mac!



schumigirl said:


> Dinner over. Fish pie was not good. I knew I should stick to making my own.......it had dry fish and potato tasted like it was out of a box. It went in the trash.


Too bad dinner was a bust...sometimes that happens...
At least you had a yummy substitute!



Lynne G said:


> And just to show our balcony we had on that cruise, my little one posing:
> View attachment 558714


Lovely picture of your daughter!!



Realfoodfans said:


> L and Em are now doing Brownies via zoom.  Every week there is a little parcel not to be opened until the meeting starts.  Don’t know how she resists every week but she does.


That's great they are able to participate in some capacity!!  Good job waiting on the package too!
I was a Brownie as a child, fond memories!



keishashadow said:


> Well, i enjoyed my rare foray out of the house for few minutes.  Then started to hear a strange metallic clanking noise every time i’d Roll over a crack on the road.  Stopped down at mechanics, expecting that the muffler was coming loose etc.  ha, need front spring coils & struts on both sides. First time i’ve Had to do any repairs on it, can’t complain...much


Noises and clanks are never good when driving down the road.  Good thing you were able to get it checked out quickly!



Was able to get Hatley out for another walk today.  It's not as warm outside today, so I didn't bring Barney.  He's 14 years old and hates the cold, so I give him a pass.   The snow mountains are finally melting down.  



Decided it will be 'gourmet' hotdogs tonight, lol!  Good quality hotdogs and bakery buns with loads of toppings...sauerkraut, cheez whiz, relish, onions, chili, ketchup and mustard!  Pasta salad on the side.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Hope you get to see her one day soon....babies are the best!
> 
> 
> Yeah, another beach picture!  Smiles all around, fun times!!
> 
> 
> Feel better soon, Mac!
> 
> 
> Too bad dinner was a bust...sometimes that happens...
> At least you had a yummy substitute!
> 
> 
> Lovely picture of your daughter!!
> 
> 
> That's great they are able to participate in some capacity!!  Good job waiting on the package too!
> I was a Brownie as a child, fond memories!
> 
> 
> Noises and clanks are never good when driving down the road.  Good thing you were able to get it checked out quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> Was able to get Hatley out for another walk today.  It's not as warm outside today, so I didn't bring Barney.  He's 14 years old and hates the cold, so I give him a pass.   The snow mountains are finally melting down.
> 
> View attachment 558747
> 
> Decided it will be 'gourmet' hotdogs tonight, lol!  Good quality hotdogs and bakery buns with loads of toppings...sauerkraut, cheez whiz, relish, onions, chili, ketchup and mustard!  Pasta salad on the side.




Your snow looks so fresh and clean where you are Lori......and bright clear skies too.......

Love the Hatley picture too......I`d be inside with Barney.......lol......


----------



## Charade67

Happy to be home after a long, boring day. I'm now amusing myself by watching some mindless, guilty pleasure TV.



schumigirl said:


> Are you still happy with your blinds and has the cat kept away from them?


 So far he has left he blinds alone, but it has only been a couple of days. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Glad things are easing for you Charade. What has been changed?


The changes aren't very big. Alcohol sales can continue to midnight, They previously ended at 10:00.  Our modified stay at home order has been lifted. (I'm not exactly sure what it was.) Outdoor gatherings have increased to 25 people. It was 10. The capacity for entertainment venues and sporting events has increased slightly. 



keishashadow said:


> Well, i enjoyed my rare foray out of the house for few minutes. Then started to hear a strange metallic clanking noise every time i’d Roll over a crack on the road. Stopped down at mechanics, expecting that the muffler was coming loose etc. ha, need front spring coils & struts on both sides. First time i’ve Had to do any repairs on it, can’t complain...much


 Oh dear. Hope it isn't too expensive. 



keishashadow said:


> PS go for that bonus trip to U. Will say we’ve never had warm weather in January over multiple trips. Early Feb has been kinder to us.


 It's going to have to be the first week of January for us. Both B and dh will be back in school the second week. 

I talked to my mom this afternoon. She has a colonoscopy scheduled for March 22.  If it is determined that she needs surgery, that will be performed on the 23rd.


----------



## keishashadow

I’m hoping to not crack five figures on the car repair  Happy re the timing, at least not on highway


J'aime Paris said:


> Was able to get Hatley out for another walk today. It's not as warm outside today, so I didn't bring Barney


Lol Hatley (what an interesting name) is posing!


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, Keisha.  Hehe, my garage I use for car upkeep sent an email the other day, they have a pot hole special. Yeah, time of year, that salt and cars make more pot holes than usual.  

So ready for bed, thus, hope all have a very good night sleep, and ear plugs for all that need that quiet from a snorer.


----------



## schumigirl

This month is just flying past! Monday is March 1st.

Looks to be cloudy today, but next few days will be sunny and bright.....will definitely get all the bedding done and dried outside Friday and Saturday.......exciting stuff we look forward to now. 

Phone calls and some grocery shopping this morning, don`t need much which is why I didn`t bother with a delivery this week, might not need one next week either. Apart from fresh of course. And might fit in a short walk if we can. 

Watched 3 episodes of that Netfilx show.....yep, it`s a slow burner but quite sinister now, so avoiding spoilers as many have already seen it. Will watch the next 3 episodes tonight. 

Think we`re getting the shower ripped out next Tuesday or Wednesday then plumber will come when he can fit us in. Tom spoke to the contractor yesterday and we know him well, he`s done a lot of jobs for us, he told Tom to tell me he could only get an avocado coloured shower tray due to getting a better quality one......yes, not going to fall for that one.......do you even still get colours like that in bathroom suites today! 

The first place I bought before I met Tom had avocado, brown and yellow bathrooms, and a turquoise wall to match.....yes, they were out before I could blink.

Ritual of ginger tea before breakfast later.......cereal I think today. Not exciting at all.......






























Happy Thirsty Throwback Thursday.........​


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Schumi, in the 70’s my mom had an avocado colored kitchen. Ick, would not want that color in my bathroom. Did not know it was still a fashionable color.  My 50’s  bathroom has pink and mint green tiles and a mint green tub and toilet.  When we finally decide to redo, will be a white tub and gray and white colors.  I will say though, the old tiles are still in very good condition.  And sometime in the 60’s, I am guessing, they put a dark gray fake wood huge and angled vanity that looks like a Jetson cartoon console. With huge matching mirror.  But that vanity is only for show, none of the drawers open. And weirdly, the only thing we changed so far in it was they had a dark brown seat on the toilet. So, to this day, we call it the mint chocolate chip bathroom. Good luck getting the right colour for your shower. 

And so, my day starts well before the sun does, and nice coos being heard from the dove outside my window. Already 43 out, and a full day of that glorious late Winter sun. Ahhhh. Will be our nicest day in the 5 day forecast as said by weather guy this morning. Will certainly have that lunchtime walk. Rocking those sunglasses with a light jacket on. Yep, I live North enough, when the temps go past freezing, many are in shorts. I expect to see lots out today, including some without jackets. Not me though, but still will have lighter clothes on. 

Ah, the time for tea refilling. Such a perfect Thirsty Thursday.



So, homies enjoy that cup of tea like Schumi, sometimes Julie, and me. Or, enjoy some coffee like Robo has in her HHN mug. Lastly, if no tea or coffee wanted, water always a good choice. But whatever the drink you decide, stay thirsty and enjoy this terrific Thirsty Thursday.

Be happy. Yes. Like me. Decided a way too long a week, so took Friday off. Ah yes, the weekend will start when I get off of work today. Sweet! And yeah. Alarm will not be off, as DH will still be on the routine. But since he has an early morning medical appointment, we both will not be moving fast when the alarm goes go off tomorrow morning. More sweet!

Really need that tea now, Good Morning to Schumi, Julie, and all the homies.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning Lynne.  We have a beautiful day here so doing a little gardening and the usual domestic routines too.  Coffee for me this morning and so far no food - but about to prepare omelettes for us all with cheese and peppers.  Some sausage in for L who is not a cheese lover.

Finished my book club reading last night and will hunt for another later - I know Em has a pile of paperbacks I’ve not explored though will be easy reading holiday type I think that she has.

Will catch up later as making the most of the beautiful day.

Is it Thursday already?


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, Schumi, in the 70’s my mom had an avocado colored kitchen. Ick, would not want that color in my bathroom. Did not know it was still a fashionable color.  My 50’s  bathroom has pink and mint green tiles and a mint green tub and toilet.  When we finally decide to redo, will be a white tub and gray and white colors.  I will say though, the old tiles are still in very good condition.  And sometime in the 60’s, I am guessing, they put a dark gray fake wood huge and angled vanity that looks like a Jetson cartoon console. With huge matching mirror.  But that vanity is only for show, none of the drawers open. And weirdly, the only thing we changed so far in it was they had a dark brown seat on the toilet. So, to this day, we call it the mint chocolate chip bathroom. Good luck getting the right colour for your shower.
> 
> And so, my day starts well before the sun does, and nice coos being heard from the dove outside my window. Already 43 out, and a full day of that glorious late Winter sun. Ahhhh. Will be our nicest day in the 5 day forecast as said by weather guy this morning. Will certainly have that lunchtime walk. Rocking those sunglasses with a light jacket on. Yep, I live North enough, when the temps go past freezing, many are in shorts. I expect to see lots out today, including some without jackets. Not me though, but still will have lighter clothes on.
> 
> Ah, the time for tea refilling. Such a perfect Thirsty Thursday.
> 
> View attachment 558832
> 
> So, homies enjoy that cup of tea like Schumi, sometimes Julie, and me. Or, enjoy some coffee like Robo has in her HHN mug. Lastly, if no tea or coffee wanted, water always a good choice. But whatever the drink you decide, stay thirsty and enjoy this terrific Thirsty Thursday.
> 
> Be happy. Yes. Like me. Decided a way too long a week, so took Friday off. Ah yes, the weekend will start when I get off of work today. Sweet! And yeah. Alarm will not be off, as DH will still be on the routine. But since he has an early morning medical appointment, we both will not be moving fast when the alarm goes go off tomorrow morning. More sweet!
> 
> Really need that tea now, Good Morning to Schumi, Julie, and all the homies.



Oh it`ll absolutely be white Lynne, he`s already ordered it, he was just wanting Tom to tease me as everyone jokes about avocado bathrooms...........

Every one of our bathrooms have white toilets/sinks/showers and one bath, they are all white.......colours aren`t really a thing over here if you`re replacing bathroom fixtures.  I don`t know anyone who wants coloured suites anymore. I don`t even think you can get avocado bathroom suites anymore thankfully......definitley a 70`s throwback lol...... 

Nice you have tomorrow off.......yes, I`ve had a few cups of tea this morning. Two before we went out and one when we got back in......might have another after lunch.



We went shopping for a few bits this morning, everything is fairly quiet today on the roads. Stopped off for a quick stroll along the front beside the sea.....bit nippy though, so we only wandered for about 20 minutes. But, better than rain.

Delivery of book group books arrive later today, and I`ll get them sorted out to everyone. Looking forward to this one......it`ll be an easy read... and seems we`ve inspired a few others to create a book group, we were happy to hear as it`s nice to inspire. 

Lunch is chinese style noodle salad, think it`ll be lovely. And dinner is diced beef slow cooked in ale and stock and will either have mash or mini roasties. Lush dish.


----------



## keishashadow

Looking for a funny, perhaps uplifting meme today...

And this is why we can’t have nice things here...my mind immediately went to Monty Python’s The Brighter Side of Life.  I’d post a clip but don’t want to offend anyone’s delicate sensibilities.  Any fans of their work here?

Did smile to see that the pet shop boys song featured in the Allstate commerical ‘opportunities’ is back on the billboard chart.  Everything old is new again for the tic toc’rs.

My kids only waited 20 minutes for the HP coaster today doing the early entry.  They said it’s really slow in the parks.  Getting a tad worried, got notice that WDW has extended park hours 2nd time this week. Now, on saturday next week for us to 10 pm-MK, 11 pm-Epcot.  Guessing spring break is till ‘on’ this year in many quarters afterall.

I distinctly paying a surcharge for my lovely harvest gold kitchen appliances in first house.  Always thot the avocado shade a bit depressing for some reason, more of a pea soup green



Realfoodfans said:


> Meatballs were good - I resisted the pasta and had vegetables with mine.


iron will you have there.  When going to pot-luck type social gatherings (remember those? Lol) I’d always get excited to hear someone would be bringing meatballs.  Crestfallen when they’d be the sort made in a crock pot with some sort of sweet grape jelly coating on them.  Give me the large ones, swimming in home-made tomato sauce , lots of fresh grated Parmesan & either a crusty hoagie roll or some pasta on the side, pretty please.  



schumigirl said:


> Oh yes, I remember seeing some of the amazing balconies you`ve had......beautiful....and very tempting. Tom`s still trying to clank that chain for a cruise.......one day.......


May dredge up some of them later & reminisce


schumigirl said:


> Watched 3 episodes of that Netfilx show.....yep, it`s a slow burner but quite sinister now, so avoiding spoilers as many have already seen it. Will watch the next 3 episodes tonight.


I’m loaded up with the rentals on amazon I need to cross off soon, asto using up my shipping credits. Can’t wait to delve into Ustinov as priority.  surely bug u later for the name of this series later. 


Lynne G said:


> Be happy. Yes. Like me. Decided a way too long a week, so took Friday off. Ah yes, the weekend will start when I get off of work today.


Enjoy!


----------



## Lynne G

Enjoy the parks Keisha.  Yeah, would have been little one’s Spring Break this coming week, but nope.  No breaks this semester, just two Friday wellness break days.  Hoping to be in NYC in June.  Train and hotel fully refundable if not wanting to go.  Just a quick two night to enjoy the sights again.  Same hotel, as we enjoy it, and a two block walk from the train station.  And yes, still get a laugh from Monty Python movies and shows.  Was very popular in my college days.  Have a no ordinary rabbit?   LoL, one of my so stupid, but laughable funny scenes.  

And so, breakfast was had so early, interested in what for lunch.  Apparently, my kids think we have nothing to eat in the house.  I think soup and grilled cheese.  We have all those ingredients in the kitchen.  Plus your choice of snack chips all half eaten and sitting in the pantry. Sigh.  More like little one thinks no good food.   Well, guess a grocery shopping trip after work today.  Though I think little one has a dinner time class. Hehe, if older one comes with me, little one will say nothing bought she would eat.  Older one is so much more the more adventurous eater.

Ah, gorgeous .


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Looking for a funny, perhaps uplifting meme today...
> View attachment 558861
> And this is why we can’t have nice things here...my mind immediately went to Monty Python’s The Brighter Side of Life.  I’d post a clip but don’t want to offend anyone’s delicate sensibilities.  Any fans of their work here?
> 
> Did smile to see that the pet shop boys song featured in the Allstate commerical ‘opportunities’ is back on the billboard chart.  Everything old is new again for the tic toc’rs.
> 
> My kids only waited 20 minutes for the HP coaster today doing the early entry.  They said it’s really slow in the parks.  Getting a tad worried, got notice that WDW has extended park hours 2nd time this week. Now, on saturday next week for us to 10 pm-MK, 11 pm-Epcot.  Guessing spring break is till ‘on’ this year in many quarters afterall.
> 
> I distinctly paying a surcharge for my lovely harvest gold kitchen appliances in first house.  Always thot the avocado shade a bit depressing for some reason, more of a pea soup green
> 
> 
> iron will you have there.  When going to pot-luck type social gatherings (remember those? Lol) I’d always get excited to hear someone would be bringing meatballs.  Crestfallen when they’d be the sort made in a crock pot with some sort of sweet grape jelly coating on them.  Give me the large ones, swimming in home-made tomato sauce , lots of fresh grated Parmesan & either a crusty hoagie roll or some pasta on the side, pretty please.
> 
> 
> May dredge up some of them later & reminisce
> 
> I’m loaded up with the rentals on amazon I need to cross off soon, asto using up my shipping credits. Can’t wait to delve into Ustinov as priority.  surely bug u later for the name of this series later.
> 
> Enjoy!



Love the meme.....surely there is truth in that. 

Glad the kids are having fun and the parks are quiet for them.....hopefully you`ll be fine too......yes, SB never seems to stop anywhere.....

I "loathe" Monty Python .......lol........grew up missing the humour completely. My older brothers watched the tv show like a religion and roared with laughter every week. Tom`s not a fan either rather unusually....you have a compatriate in him re the Marx Bros and co.......but he just grimaced when I asked his opinion on MP......

Would love to see your images again......I have the radio on and just listening to a lady chatter on about the joys of cruising, but to Alaska......shes`s like you and has a gift of making it sound delightful. Tom is grinning at me over the room as I comment how lovely it sounds.........maybe.......

Ooh enjoy the Ustinov bunch when you get to them......I adore them. You`ll enjoy this show, and yes, I`ll happily remind you of the name later......it`s a slow burner for sure and if it hadn`t been recommended to me, I think I`d have given up to be honest, but glad we stuck with it.......





Books have arrived, he seems to have sent us four more than we asked for, will send them back tomorrow when I post out two for the ladies. 

Beef is smelling delicious.......we`re sitting in the kitchen enjoying the afternoon sunshine.....well....."someone" is sprawled along one of the sofas by the windows......he`s like a cat enjoying the sunshine.......quite right too. 

Will mention tea....that`ll move him........


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Have a no ordinary rabbit? LoL, one of my so stupid, but laughable funny scenes.


Lol forgot that one. Were u big on RHPS too in college?


Lynne G said:


> Apparently, my kids think we have nothing to eat in the house.


Do you find them standing, staring into it aka watching tv?  That drives me nuts


schumigirl said:


> but he just grimaced when I asked his opinion on MP....


Not even the black knight bridge bit?


schumigirl said:


> Tom is grinning at me over the room as I comment how lovely it sounds.........maybe.


Hehe Maybe a short 3or 4day out of cape Canaveral or Tampa would be good way to ‘get your feet wet’ 


schumigirl said:


> someone" is sprawled along one of the sofas by the windows......he`s like a cat enjoying the sunshine.......quite right too.


Tom cat


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Your snow looks so fresh and clean where you are Lori......and bright clear skies too.......
> 
> Love the Hatley picture too......I`d be inside with Barney.......lol......


Barney is a snuggler!  He'd enjoy the company!



Charade67 said:


> I talked to my mom this afternoon. She has a colonoscopy scheduled for March 22.  If it is determined that she needs surgery, that will be performed on the 23rd.


All good thoughts heading to your mom!



keishashadow said:


> Lol Hatley (what an interesting name) is posing!


Hatley was drawn out of a hat, literally!  We could not agree upon a name, so we all submitted 2 choices to the hat.  
Hatley is the name of the town where she was born......and one of my submissions!!  I also wanted Pearl.



schumigirl said:


> Think we`re getting the shower ripped out next Tuesday or Wednesday then plumber will come when he can fit us in. Tom spoke to the contractor yesterday and we know him well, he`s done a lot of jobs for us, he told Tom to tell me he could only get an avocado coloured shower tray due to getting a better quality one......yes, not going to fall for that one.......do you even still get colours like that in bathroom suites today!
> Happy Thirsty Throwback Thursday.........​


It's always nice to get a project completed...hope yours goes smoothly!
I need to get our painter back to our house.  We paused before Christmas, and its time to resume that project again.



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, Schumi, in the 70’s my mom had an avocado colored kitchen. Ick, would not want that color in my bathroom. Did not know it was still a fashionable color.  My 50’s  bathroom has pink and mint green tiles and a mint green tub and toilet.  When we finally decide to redo, will be a white tub and gray and white colors.  I will say though, the old tiles are still in very good condition.  And sometime in the 60’s, I am guessing, they put a dark gray fake wood huge and angled vanity that looks like a Jetson cartoon console. With huge matching mirror.  But that vanity is only for show, none of the drawers open. And weirdly, the only thing we changed so far in it was they had a dark brown seat on the toilet. So, to this day, we call it the mint chocolate chip bathroom. Good luck getting the right colour for your shower.
> 
> And so, my day starts well before the sun does, and nice coos being heard from the dove outside my window. Already 43 out, and a full day of that glorious late Winter sun. Ahhhh. Will be our nicest day in the 5 day forecast as said by weather guy this morning. Will certainly have that lunchtime walk. Rocking those sunglasses with a light jacket on. Yep, I live North enough, when the temps go past freezing, many are in shorts. I expect to see lots out today, including some without jackets. Not me though, but still will have lighter clothes on.
> 
> Ah, the time for tea refilling. Such a perfect Thirsty Thursday.
> 
> View attachment 558832
> 
> So, homies enjoy that cup of tea like Schumi, sometimes Julie, and me. Or, enjoy some coffee like Robo has in her HHN mug. Lastly, if no tea or coffee wanted, water always a good choice. But whatever the drink you decide, stay thirsty and enjoy this terrific Thirsty Thursday.
> 
> Be happy. Yes. Like me. Decided a way too long a week, so took Friday off. Ah yes, the weekend will start when I get off of work today. Sweet! And yeah. Alarm will not be off, as DH will still be on the routine. But since he has an early morning medical appointment, we both will not be moving fast when the alarm goes go off tomorrow morning. More sweet!
> 
> Really need that tea now, Good Morning to Schumi, Julie, and all the homies.


We had a powder blue and a baby pink bathroom when I was a kid!  Right down to the fuzzy rugs and toilet seat covers!

I have a joke with a friend who likes to go to spin class at 4:30am, and always tries to get me to go with her......I only see one 4:30 per day, and it's not that one, lol!!!
Never been an early bird.  I bet you can get lots accomplished before the family wakes!



Realfoodfans said:


> Morning Lynne.  We have a beautiful day here so doing a little gardening and the usual domestic routines too.  Coffee for me this morning and so far no food - but about to prepare omelettes for us all with cheese and peppers.  Some sausage in for L who is not a cheese lover.
> 
> Finished my book club reading last night and will hunt for another later - I know Em has a pile of paperbacks I’ve not explored though will be easy reading holiday type I think that she has.
> 
> Will catch up later as making the most of the beautiful day.
> 
> Is it Thursday already?


Breakfast sounded good!  I'm a big fan of omeletes!



keishashadow said:


> Looking for a funny, perhaps uplifting meme today...
> View attachment 558861
> 
> 
> My kids only waited 20 minutes for the HP coaster today doing the early entry.  They said it’s really slow in the parks.  Getting a tad worried, got notice that WDW has extended park hours 2nd time this week. Now, on saturday next week for us to 10 pm-MK, 11 pm-Epcot.  Guessing spring break is till ‘on’ this year in many quarters afterall.


Great Thursday meme!
Sounds like your kids are having great trip!!




DD is on her way home for a visit!  I'm baking chocolate chip cookies as a surprise for her right now. 
All 3 of us are going out for sushi tonight at our favorite place.  No cooking for me, which is a nice break!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Oh yes Keisha Monty Python hugely popular at my school.  As teenagers we would have the comedians re-enacting the voices etc and “He’s not the Messiah he’s a very naughty boy” used regularly when at college!

So good that parks are being enjoyed too.

Lynne hope NY can go ahead.  Think it will be a good while till we can return.

I’ve just been reading some of Robo’s trip report.  Love the photo’s and so reminiscent of course of POFQ our favourite resort.

Got a lot of debris cleared in the garden today.  Garden green bin full, some pieces drying for the fire pit and a stack piled up so think possible tip run with the trailer at the weekend. Absolutely beautiful sunny day so made the most

Not tomorrow as both Kev and I going (at different times) for our first vaccination.  Em has a meeting in the morning so I have L and we will just have some fun.

Time for a cold drink and some evening tv now.  Lot of documentaries on the planner.


----------



## keishashadow

J'aime Paris said:


> Hatley was drawn out of a hat, literally! We could not agree upon a name, so we all submitted 2 choices to the hat.
> Hatley is the name of the town where she was born......and one of my submissions!! I also wanted Pearl.


was threatened by hospital if the ex & I couldn’t agree on a name Before I was discharged, the middle DS would be named ‘baby X’ on birth certificate.  No surprised 
divorced 2years later


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Keisha, and weather says will be a cool and very wet Spring.  But the South will be warmer than normal.  Makes me want to take that Spring trip, but not sure,  as even though SW says good prices, not in my market. And not sure we are ready to travel anywhere until school is over.  At least that means beginning of May.  I will keep looking at flights though.  And ready to book my Fall flights.

Yes, Julie, I hope we do go to NYC. We always enjoy our short trips, and only about 2 hours total train ride times from home. We have to switch in the City, from local train to the main line train that goes along the NE corridor. Good thing is, the local train station is inside the main train station, so an easy walk inside from the local train platform to the main train station to wait and board again. As many are not traveling via train, got a very good price on the round trip main train.

Hmm, dinner is what? Maybe chicken fingers and fries. Easy meal, yes. Maybe will cook some bacon, so can make sandwiches out of that chicken with bacon strips. Hmmm. Oh, and was a wonderful refreshing lunch time walk. And yeah, a cooler and rainy weekend is our predicted weather. I’ll take any Spring day like today, though a bit warmer even.

Charade, sending good thoughts your mom does well with her surgery.

Paris, yum, I’d swing by for some fresh baked chocolate chip cookies.  Nice DD is coming home today.  Yep, a no cook dinner, nice.  Enjoy your meal out with DD.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Lol forgot that one. Were u big on RHPS too in college?
> 
> Do you find them standing, staring into it aka watching tv?  That drives me nuts
> 
> Not even the black knight bridge bit?
> 
> Hehe Maybe a short 3or 4day out of cape Canaveral or Tampa would be good way to ‘get your feet wet’
> 
> Tom cat



lol....he`s never mentioned it to me.....my older brothers as I said loved it......my dad wouldn`t let them watch it on the tv in the sitting room, so they had to watch it on the portables upstairs.......would maybe even have been in black and white then.....colour tv downstairs. 

Yes, that does sound tempting......we`ll fit it in after we visit Vegas with you and your mister.......





J'aime Paris said:


> Barney is a snuggler!  He'd enjoy the company!
> 
> 
> All good thoughts heading to your mom!
> 
> 
> Hatley was drawn out of a hat, literally!  We could not agree upon a name, so we all submitted 2 choices to the hat.
> Hatley is the name of the town where she was born......and one of my submissions!!  I also wanted Pearl.
> 
> 
> It's always nice to get a project completed...hope yours goes smoothly!
> I need to get our painter back to our house.  We paused before Christmas, and its time to resume that project again.
> 
> 
> We had a powder blue and a baby pink bathroom when I was a kid!  Right down to the fuzzy rugs and toilet seat covers!
> 
> I have a joke with a friend who likes to go to spin class at 4:30am, and always tries to get me to go with her......I only see one 4:30 per day, and it's not that one, lol!!!
> Never been an early bird.  I bet you can get lots accomplished before the family wakes!
> 
> 
> Breakfast sounded good!  I'm a big fan of omeletes!
> 
> 
> Great Thursday meme!
> Sounds like your kids are having great trip!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD is on her way home for a visit!  I'm baking chocolate chip cookies as a surprise for her right now.
> All 3 of us are going out for sushi tonight at our favorite place.  No cooking for me, which is a nice break!



I do love a snuggly dog! And good luck with the decorator....ours aren`t allowed in yet.....when you hear how some bathrooms were years ago, you have to laugh at who decided to put those colours together. One of my aunts had mustard, tangerine and turquoise in one bathroom! Made your head swirl....and yes the fluffy mat and seat covers.......lol......

Yay for your dd being home......I do love the sound of that sushi place you go to....you`ll have a blast I`m sure and enjoy that time with her. No cooking is nice too.......




keishashadow said:


> View attachment 558914
> 
> was threatened by hospital if the ex & I couldn’t agree on a name Before I was discharged, the middle DS would be named ‘baby X’ on birth certificate.  No surprised
> divorced 2years later



lol.......

Oh the boy is doing Orion Nebula tonight......will pass it on when it`s ready....





Yes, Lynne hope you get back to NY. My cousins have been asking when we`ll visit again....who knows is the answer. I do love NYC and have been lucky to visit many times and enjoy longer trips being further away. You`re lucky to be so close to it......is it with your daughter or husband?

Chicken and bacon are lovely together.......



Dinner was good. Happy with the diced beef from Scotland......about to settle and watch final 3 episodes of the Netflix show. 

It is nippy outside tonight, so hopefully it`ll be a gorgeous day tomorrow.....albeit still chilly.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Schumi we are allowed decorators in during lockdown unless you are clinically vulnerable.  

Keisha that’s a good list - yes we can definitely get more snow and ice for many weeks. Latest I remember was when camping with Guides as an adult leader over May Day Bank Holiday (first weekend in May here) and we woke on the first morning to thick frost and water frozen over. 

Shout out for me upstairs so I’ll catch up later!


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Schumi we are allowed decorators in during lockdown unless you are clinically vulnerable.
> 
> Keisha that’s a good list - yes we can definitely get more snow and ice for many weeks. Latest I remember was when camping with Guides as an adult leader over May Day Bank Holiday (first weekend in May here) and we woke on the first morning to thick frost and water frozen over.
> 
> Shout out for me upstairs so I’ll catch up later!



That`s nice. 

Our decorator isn`t doing any work till lockdown is over.


----------



## Realfoodfans

schumigirl said:


> That`s nice.
> 
> Our decorator isn`t doing any work till lockdown is over.


Not us but have seen one working at a nearby house move and DS had their bedroom done and they’re coming back to do the nursery.  Theirs is a lady which I shouldn’t be surprised about but admit I was even these days.


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. Another slow day at work today, so I have nothing to complain about. Right now I am home enjoying the beautiful weather. It was warm in the house when I got home, so I opened some windows. I have to enjoy it now. We are supposed to have rain for the next several days. 



schumigirl said:


> he told Tom to tell me he could only get an avocado coloured shower tray due to getting a better quality one.


Ew, avocado. There's a blast from the past. The house I lived in when I was a child has avocado shag carpet. I think our kitchen appliances were avocado too. 




Lynne G said:


> My 50’s bathroom has pink and mint green tiles and a mint green tub and toilet.


That sounds like it could be horrible or really cute depending on how it was done. 



keishashadow said:


> And this is why we can’t have nice things here...my mind immediately went to Monty Python’s The Brighter Side of Life. I’d post a clip but don’t want to offend anyone’s delicate sensibilities. Any fans of their work here?


I like some, but not all. I think some of the humor goes right past me. I still find myself using the expression "and now for something completely different" in regular life.



Lynne G said:


> Enjoy the parks Keisha. Yeah, would have been little one’s Spring Break this coming week, but nope


B's was supposed to be March 15-19. We were supposed to go to Disney. What makes no sense is that the professors have been instructed not to give out any classwork that week. If they can't give out work, why can't the students have spring break?



schumigirl said:


> .I have the radio on and just listening to a lady chatter on about the joys of cruising, but to Alaska......shes`s like you and has a gift of making it sound delightful. Tom is grinning at me over the room as I comment how lovely it sounds.........maybe.......


Alaska is so beautiful. I would go back in a heartbeat, but I don't want to go via cruise. 



J'aime Paris said:


> All good thoughts heading to your mom!


Thank you!



J'aime Paris said:


> I have a joke with a friend who likes to go to spin class at 4:30am, and always tries to get me to go with her......I only see one 4:30 per day, and it's not that one, lol!!!


4:30? In the morning???? I can barely function when I get up at 7:30 to get ready for work.



keishashadow said:


> was threatened by hospital if the ex & I couldn’t agree on a name Before I was discharged, the middle DS would be named ‘baby X’ on birth certificate. No surprised
> divorced 2years later


Dh and I could never agree on a boy's name. I liked traditional names (If B had been a boy and I had gotten my way, her name would be Michael Thomas), and dh wanted something a little more original. Thankfully we had a girl. (I also chose that name.)

We are off on a super exciting trip to someplace like Walmart or Target to get a new phone charging cord. We may get dinner out too.


Lynne G said:


> Charade, sending good thoughts your mom does well with her surgery.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Mid day stop in!  Slow day at work...and I am bored.  I have been youtubing researching more airfyer recipes lol.  I have chicken breasts out to thaw.  Not exactly sure what I will whip up yet for supper.  We never seem to go hungry, and I always get it figured out.  

Hope to work on the quilt for the gb tonight.  Almost done.  I just need to sew on the label and the edging then it is complete.  Then onto my next one!!!  The only good thing about long winters is I get time to work on quilts!!!!



cam757 said:


> Not sure about dinner yet. DH and I started our diet yesterday so something light I suppose. DH does not need to diet but he is being a good sport. We had chicken and stir fry veg last night, which was very good. May do something similar tonight.


The hubby and I changed the way we eat.  More moderation on things.  I am not one of those people who can do that extreme changing lifestyles.  We do eat lower carb most of the time.  DH has lost 50 lbs and I'm at 30 ( plateau yet again  )  So far, we are loving how we are feeling.  


macraven said:


> I’m freezing as still have covid issues besides other medical things going on
> Back to the doc again this Saturday
> 
> I am not looking forward to injection #2


I do hope you take care.  I was watching a video today on covid arm....from the injections.  Very interesting what is happening.  


Lynne G said:


> And just to show our balcony we had on that cruise, my little one posing:


I loved having a balcony on our cruise.  I can't wait to travel again.  DH and I want to do one together.  I went on that one with our dd.  


Realfoodfans said:


> We are watching a dramatisation of the lives of 6 individuals who lived through the Blitz - we had a drama here called Housewife 49 which was very well done from the diary of an everyday housewife through the war. Would recommend if it came up on your channels.


I love shows like that!!!!  I will have to watch and see if it comes on some of our streaming services.  


keishashadow said:


> Then started to hear a strange metallic clanking noise every time i’d Roll over a crack on the road. Stopped down at mechanics, expecting that the muffler was coming loose etc. ha, need front spring coils & struts on both sides. First time i’ve Had to do any repairs on it, can’t complain...much


THAT is not fun!!!  I'm glad it happened so close to home.  I know my Izzy should be getting in to get a good looking over.  She is needing a litte TLC.   Considering She hasn't cost us a penny since we got her, it is time to get her looked at.  


Charade67 said:


> I talked to my mom this afternoon. She has a colonoscopy scheduled for March 22. If it is determined that she needs surgery, that will be performed on the 23rd.


I am glad you have an appointment scheduled.  I will continue to send healing thoughts her way


J'aime Paris said:


> DD is on her way home for a visit! I'm baking chocolate chip cookies as a surprise for her right now.
> All 3 of us are going out for sushi tonight at our favorite place. No cooking for me, which is a nice break!


Yum...and it is sooo nice when we can get to see the kiddos.  I sure miss seeing my dd more often.  Hopefully 2 more weeks and we will be making a trip to see them again.  

Schumi....I don't know where your quote went.  Your Goddaughter sounds delightful!!!  They really do grow so fast!!!!  We blink and they are learning something new!
You should just post a week long menu of your meals.  They all really sounds delightful!!!! 

Well, I should shuffle the last papers on my desk.  
Have a great evening everyone!!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon. Another slow day at work today, so I have nothing to complain about. Right now I am home enjoying the beautiful weather. It was warm in the house when I got home, so I opened some windows. I have to enjoy it now. We are supposed to have rain for the next several days.
> 
> Ew, avocado. There's a blast from the past. The house I lived in when I was a child has avocado shag carpet. I think our kitchen appliances were avocado too.
> 
> 
> That sounds like it could be horrible or really cute depending on how it was done.
> 
> I like some, but not all. I think some of the humor goes right past me. I still find myself using the expression "and now for something completely different" in regular life.
> 
> B's was supposed to be March 15-19. We were supposed to go to Disney. What makes no sense is that the professors have been instructed not to give out any classwork that week. If they can't give out work, why can't the students have spring break?
> 
> Alaska is so beautiful. I would go back in a heartbeat, but I don't want to go via cruise.
> View attachment 558959
> Thank you!
> 
> 4:30? In the morning???? I can barely function when I get up at 7:30 to get ready for work.
> 
> Dh and I could never agree on a boy's name. I liked traditional names (If B had been a boy and I had gotten my way, her name would be Michael Thomas), and dh wanted something a little more original. Thankfully we had a girl. (I also chose that name.)
> 
> We are off on a super exciting trip to someplace like Walmart or Target to get a new phone charging cord. We may get dinner out too.



Beautiful picture Charade. 

yes, avocado is definitely in the past, and there it should stay for sure! Hideous colour.

Hope your mum feels positive about the upcoming procedure, it`s not an easy thought.






Pumpkin1172 said:


> Mid day stop in!  Slow day at work...and I am bored.  I have been youtubing researching more airfyer recipes lol.  I have chicken breasts out to thaw.  Not exactly sure what I will whip up yet for supper.  We never seem to go hungry, and I always get it figured out.
> 
> Hope to work on the quilt for the gb tonight.  Almost done.  I just need to sew on the label and the edging then it is complete.  Then onto my next one!!!  The only good thing about long winters is I get time to work on quilts!!!!
> 
> 
> The hubby and I changed the way we eat.  More moderation on things.  I am not one of those people who can do that extreme changing lifestyles.  We do eat lower carb most of the time.  DH has lost 50 lbs and I'm at 30 ( plateau yet again  )  So far, we are loving how we are feeling.
> 
> I do hope you take care.  I was watching a video today on covid arm....from the injections.  Very interesting what is happening.
> 
> I loved having a balcony on our cruise.  I can't wait to travel again.  DH and I want to do one together.  I went on that one with our dd.
> 
> I love shows like that!!!!  I will have to watch and see if it comes on some of our streaming services.
> 
> THAT is not fun!!!  I'm glad it happened so close to home.  I know my Izzy should be getting in to get a good looking over.  She is needing a litte TLC.   Considering She hasn't cost us a penny since we got her, it is time to get her looked at.
> 
> I am glad you have an appointment scheduled.  I will continue to send healing thoughts her way
> 
> Yum...and it is sooo nice when we can get to see the kiddos.  I sure miss seeing my dd more often.  Hopefully 2 more weeks and we will be making a trip to see them again.
> 
> Schumi....I don't know where your quote went.  Your Goddaughter sounds delightful!!!  They really do grow so fast!!!!  We blink and they are learning something new!
> You should just post a week long menu of your meals.  They all really sounds delightful!!!!
> 
> Well, I should shuffle the last papers on my desk.
> Have a great evening everyone!!!!!!



Excellent weight loss Pumpkin for both of you! It seems to come off men so much easier......lol.....I do enjoy cooking but I`m sure many would call my food average....and have done.......lol......long as my family enjoy I`m quite happy. 

It`s my goddaughter who had the baby.....but yes, my goodness that is one beautiful baby.......and the changes in her, I think I forgot how quickly they do grow up. She had to speak to her husband though....on zoom chats with friends all he was talking about was the baby....she reminded him how boring other people`s can be if you talk about them non stop....and apparently he was doing that. I told her that was so cute, she said I had no idea how bad he was......lol.....

Good news you have an upcoming trip to see the family......that`ll be lovely for sure......have a lovely weekend. 




Another beautiful sunny day for us......chilly early hours, but gorgeous to see the sun, and should be like this for a while. 

We will be out this morning for sure and take advantage of such a day........

Charcuterie tonight for us, picked up a selection of meats and olives yesterday. Going to make some rosemary bread to go with it too. Will do some shrimp and smoked salmon alongside, and we may or may not have dipped into the smoked cheese after dinner last night.......

Watched the final 3 episodes of that show on Netflix last night. Won`t spoil it for anyone who hasn`t seen it, but very odd ending and one could never have guessed that ending in a million years! 

But, it`s friday...........









































Have a wonderful Friday.........​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Pumpkin so well done on your weight loss.  When we changed ours - yes Kev lost a lot more (to be fair he had more to lose) that was 4 years ago. Since the 15 months we’ve lived with DD and GC our low carb has gone to pot and I dip in and out for health reasons.  However I’m fully back on it since Monday - wow I feel so much better already today. 

Carole hope you can hold the baby very soon - like puppies the smell of them is so lovely.

Big laughs here this morning - off for vaccine at 12 and I appeared to the family dressed for going out and full make up!  (I always used to wear makeup every single day but have lost the will).  Well it is an important outing 

Another beautiful day here - colder though with a thick frost. Chocolate cupcakes being made with L this morning. Just another coffee before we start.

Happy Friday all and hope Mac is doing ok x


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Schumi and Julie. 

Charsde, beautiful picture. Yeah, while we enjoy cruising, doubt it will be our vacation this year, maybe not even next year. But once we feel comfortable, and all at ports is open to do my own thing or not, we will sail again. Next year, will be in KW, as little one will turn 21. Hehe, last time we went was for her 16th birthday, and no drinking alcohol for her. Said next time she wants to come back, is when she is able to drink an alcoholic drink.

Pumpkin, yay for both loosing weight.  And yay, for more travel plans.  Glad to hear all are doing good.  Enjoy seeing your grandbaby too. 

Schumi, yes, a beautiful sunny day is to be enjoyed. Sadly, ours yesterday was a one day one. Cloudy and the chances of rain or winter mix today, and increasing much higher chances of rain or snowy mix in the weekend, so will be a washout weekend. Oh well, at least that means no more snow to end this very snowy February. Hope you enjoyed a morning out, and meals sound lush. And neat, saw a show that showed you how they make Earl Gray tea. Hope your morning tea was tasty.

Julie, nice to get dressed up to go out sometimes. Since not commuting for some time, not made up as much for almost a year. Good to get the last shot to be protected. DH went to get his second shot today too. Yay, for making cupcakes with L this morning. Hope you are feeling good, and enjoy some coffee or tea this afternoon.

Ah, no cooing from a bird, but a very noisy airplane. I am not close enough to the airport to hear a low plane most of the time. But once in awhile we get military or commercial doing a low enough flight, either makes a loud noise or even shakes the house as it passes. I hate hearing them. For some reason, just makes me uneasy.

And so, once again up before the sun. DH just could not sleep, so neither did I. Good thing is, got a load of wash on, and enjoying a cup of tea and the remote. Quiet house as little one has a noon time class first class, and older one has his first one just after 10. Thus, a quiet house, but for the dryer running and TV on.

A Fabulous Friday homies.
Yay the weekend has started for me. Having a three day weekend is so nice.


Hope all have a most wonderful weekend too.

Time to put another load of wash on, fold the dry clothes, and refill the tea cup. A lazy day is mine.  Woot!


----------



## Charade67

Ugh, woke up at 6:00 this morning and couldn't get back to sleep. 

 I must have been tired yesterday when I posted. I quoted Lynne, but didn't respond. Lynne, thank you for the good thoughts for my mom.,




Pumpkin1172 said:


> The hubby and I changed the way we eat. More moderation on things. I am not one of those people who can do that extreme changing lifestyles. We do eat lower carb most of the time. DH has lost 50 lbs and I'm at 30 ( plateau yet again  ) So far, we are loving how we are feeling.


Congratulations to you both. My weight loss has been very slow. I am down 7 pounds since the start of the year. I need to start adding some exercise to my day.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am glad you have an appointment scheduled. I will continue to send healing thoughts her way


Thank you. 



schumigirl said:


> Beautiful picture Charade


Thanks. Dh had it framed for me for Christmas the year we went to Alaska.



Realfoodfans said:


> Big laughs here this morning - off for vaccine at 12 and I appeared to the family dressed for going out and full make up! (I always used to wear makeup every single day but have lost the will). Well it is an important outing


I think I put on makeup one time this past year. Haven't dressed up either. I am living in jeans and yoga pants.



Lynne G said:


> Sadly, ours yesterday was a one day one. Cloudy and the chances of rain or winter mix today, and increasing much higher chances of rain or snowy mix in the weekend, so will be a washout weekend.


Same here, but without the chance of snowy mix. We are supposed to get rain for the next several days. 

We are planning our next Busch Gardens visit. They still aren't fully open here, and are still doing 4 hour events. For March they are having a St. Patrick's celebration. I'm happy because they are bringing back music and dancing.


----------



## keishashadow

Not the best quality but took from moving car as i was arriving home last night.   Figure those three were waiting to share the pizza I had in hand 

Off soon to get hair done.  Have been taking vitamin d & c, side effect appears to be hair growing rapidly, half way down my back again.  Last lop off was Novemember.  


Lynne G said:


> At least that means beginning of May. I will keep looking at flights though. And ready to book my Fall flights.


May is right around the corner .  SWA still has high prices thru 3rd week of May, has to shift soon.  

Wasn’t happy my april/may fights both disappeared with them & they booked me on long, connecting flights instead of a NS.  Nice try,  Nope


schumigirl said:


> Oh the boy is doing Orion Nebula tonight......will pass it on when it`s ready....


Ooooh, good


Realfoodfans said:


> Latest I remember was when camping with Guides as an adult leader over May Day Bank Holiday (first weekend in May here) and we woke on the first morning to thick frost and water frozen over.


Had that happen when i tent camped once same time frame here.  Talking primitive, no wooden floor for base.  Woke up literally soaked despite having waterproof ground plastic down.  Higher elevation = freak snow overnight lol.  Days before cell phones & accuweather.  Change of clothes but still wound up sitting in car with heater running to regroup lol


Charade67 said:


> and now for something completely different" in regular life.


Another great one!


Charade67 said:


> B's was supposed to be March 15-19. We were supposed to go to Disney. What makes no sense is that the professors have been instructed not to give out any classwork that week. If they can't give out work, why can't the students have spring break?


Um, seems nonsensical 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> THAT is not fun!!! I'm glad it happened so close to home. I know my Izzy should be getting in to get a good looking over. She is needing a litte TLC. Considering She hasn't cost us a penny since we got her, it is time to get her looked at.


Oh, i love it when people name their cars, reminds me of my Dad.  Always the same name.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> DH has lost 50 lbs and I'm at 30 ( plateau yet again  ) So far, we are loving how we are feeling.


That is amazing! Congratulations to you both


schumigirl said:


> It`s my goddaughter who had the baby.....but yes, my goodness that is one beautiful baby.......and the changes in her, I think I forgot how quickly they do grow up.


So true.  Sorry you aren’t able to do a F2F meet there.  Most say there is nothing like that new car smell.   my mr insists nothing on earth beats that new baby one.  This from the man who promptly would hand over said bundles when diaper change time rolled around . I do get the sentiment tho!


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Charade, hope BG fun for the St. Patty’s Day event BG is having.  Dorney and Sesame Place are both open, but with limited hours, with Dorney not open on the weekends, and neither have their water park open yet.  Mostly won’t see water parks open until maybe even June.  No parks for us any time soon.  But maybe in May.  

Keisha, yep, deer getting frisky now. Soon should see newborn deer. They gotta bulk up for the winter times. Hehe, Friday night pizza. Lent means no meat on Friday. We had chicken. Oh well. Hope toe is feeling much better.

Mac, hope doctors find how to make you feel good. Sending mummy dust well wishes.

Ooh hear our neighbor lone chicken. Sole survivor that old hen. Neighbors have taken such good care of them.

37F out, and a beautiful sunny start to the day, but those pesky wet clouds will come into view by the afternoon. No clear sunset to be seen. Oh well, the sunrise was so pretty, all golden.

Ooh hear a kid.  Hot breakfast, as when not my speedy day, can make a longer cooking and making meal.  Think it’s older one, so off to make some scrambled eggs and home fries. Little one will get any left over potatoes.  Eggs, nope only making enough for older one and I.  If any are left, DH will eat.


----------



## Realfoodfans

First vaccination for us Lynne but very well organised and quick in and out didn’t even feel the needle.  Kev says his arm has gone a little stiff but so far nothing for me.

Lovely photos Keisha. We have had some extra birds visiting since the gardening yesterday.

Charade I share your early start.  Can never get back to sleep if after 6.  I tend not to get up until 7 though and listen to a book or the radio.

Some bad news for us today - another delay on Em’s final financial court hearing.  Seems totally unacceptable and we all reacted in different ways. Opens up a few more financial issues sadly.

Trying to remain calm.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Pumpkin so well done on your weight loss.  When we changed ours - yes Kev lost a lot more (to be fair he had more to lose) that was 4 years ago. Since the 15 months we’ve lived with DD and GC our low carb has gone to pot and I dip in and out for health reasons.  However I’m fully back on it since Monday - wow I feel so much better already today.
> 
> Carole hope you can hold the baby very soon - like puppies the smell of them is so lovely.
> 
> Big laughs here this morning - off for vaccine at 12 and I appeared to the family dressed for going out and full make up!  (I always used to wear makeup every single day but have lost the will).  Well it is an important outing
> 
> Another beautiful day here - colder though with a thick frost. Chocolate cupcakes being made with L this morning. Just another coffee before we start.
> 
> Happy Friday all and hope Mac is doing ok x



Yes, that baby smell is lovely......can`t say the same about puppies though.......not for me......lol......

Gald the jab went well. 





Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Schumi and Julie.
> 
> Charsde, beautiful picture. Yeah, while we enjoy cruising, doubt it will be our vacation this year, maybe not even next year. But once we feel comfortable, and all at ports is open to do my own thing or not, we will sail again. Next year, will be in KW, as little one will turn 21. Hehe, last time we went was for her 16th birthday, and no drinking alcohol for her. Said next time she wants to come back, is when she is able to drink an alcoholic drink.
> 
> Pumpkin, yay for both loosing weight.  And yay, for more travel plans.  Glad to hear all are doing good.  Enjoy seeing your grandbaby too.
> 
> Schumi, yes, a beautiful sunny day is to be enjoyed. Sadly, ours yesterday was a one day one. Cloudy and the chances of rain or winter mix today, and increasing much higher chances of rain or snowy mix in the weekend, so will be a washout weekend. Oh well, at least that means no more snow to end this very snowy February. Hope you enjoyed a morning out, and meals sound lush. And neat, saw a show that showed you how they make Earl Gray tea. Hope your morning tea was tasty.
> 
> Julie, nice to get dressed up to go out sometimes. Since not commuting for some time, not made up as much for almost a year. Good to get the last shot to be protected. DH went to get his second shot today too. Yay, for making cupcakes with L this morning. Hope you are feeling good, and enjoy some coffee or tea this afternoon.
> 
> Ah, no cooing from a bird, but a very noisy airplane. I am not close enough to the airport to hear a low plane most of the time. But once in awhile we get military or commercial doing a low enough flight, either makes a loud noise or even shakes the house as it passes. I hate hearing them. For some reason, just makes me uneasy.
> 
> And so, once again up before the sun. DH just could not sleep, so neither did I. Good thing is, got a load of wash on, and enjoying a cup of tea and the remote. Quiet house as little one has a noon time class first class, and older one has his first one just after 10. Thus, a quiet house, but for the dryer running and TV on.
> 
> A Fabulous Friday homies.
> Yay the weekend has started for me. Having a three day weekend is so nice.
> 
> 
> Hope all have a most wonderful weekend too.
> 
> Time to put another load of wash on, fold the dry clothes, and refill the tea cup. A lazy day is mine.  Woot!




I was quite fascinated with the whole tea process on a show I watched years ago, it was at the start of us getting more and more so called fancy teas.....I`m always amazed how many options we have with tea. 

We said the same thing recently, the only air traffic we ever hear are from the air bases. But, we didn`t see many planes overhead before the pandemic. Freight were common.

Enjoy your long weekend and enjoy some tea too......





keishashadow said:


> Not the best quality but took from moving car as i was arriving home last night.   Figure those three were waiting to share the pizza I had in hand
> View attachment 559059View attachment 559060
> Off soon to get hair done.  Have been taking vitamin d & c, side effect appears to be hair growing rapidly, half way down my back again.  Last lop off was Novemember.
> 
> May is right around the corner .  SWA still has high prices thru 3rd week of May, has to shift soon.
> 
> Wasn’t happy my april/may fights both disappeared with them & they booked me on long, connecting flights instead of a NS.  Nice try,  Nope
> 
> Ooooh, good
> 
> Had that happen when i tent camped once same time frame here.  Talking primitive, no wooden floor for base.  Woke up literally soaked despite having waterproof ground plastic down.  Higher elevation = freak snow overnight lol.  Days before cell phones & accuweather.  Change of clothes but still wound up sitting in car with heater running to regroup lol
> 
> Another great one!
> 
> Um, seems nonsensical
> 
> Oh, i love it when people name their cars, reminds me of my Dad.  Always the same name.
> 
> That is amazing! Congratulations to you both
> 
> So true.  Sorry you aren’t able to do a F2F meet there.  Most say there is nothing like that new car smell.   my mr insists nothing on earth beats that new baby one.  This from the man who promptly would hand over said bundles when diaper change time rolled around . I do get the sentiment tho!



Oh forgot you were getting your hair done today.......enjoy some salon time! 

Yes, not sharing with deer.......nice shot though. 

I can`t wait to mee that baby......yes, I love a new car smell, but a new baby is something else....melts your heart. lol........your mister is a hoot! Tom was good, but don`t think he rushed to volunteer to do the nappies as we call them. 




House smells of rosemary right now.....picked  a whole load of fresh rosemary this morning, not from my garden I have to say.....not yet anyway. So, it permeated throughout the whole downstairs when I was chopping it and now it`s baked.....gorgeous! Will use the rest of the rosemary on Sunday when we have lamb for dinner.

Will keep that for dinner....or try to! I`m sure a slice or two will disappear before that. 

Sun is still shining and although it is chilly, my goodness it`s beautiful outside. Everyone is starting to smile a lot more when the weather is like this.......

Time for tea and try to resist the bread that is calling us.........


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Friday Morning stop in!!!!      I am so happy it's Friday!!!!!  It's been a very long week!

Had a small dusting of snow overnight.  Just when I thought it would be safe to give my Izzy a bath ( she is quite dirty right now ) then it snows a little again.  Oh well.  Maybe on Sunday I'll take her and give her a good bath.   Hopefully the streets will be dry by then....or at least a little drier so all the vehicles don't look like they are wearing coats of dirt.  

Was very happy to walk outside this morning, and see that DH has swept my car off.  So I was able to just hop in and drive away.  I love it when he does little things like that!!!  

It is VERY slow today.  I am not sure what I am going to do to keep busy today.  When it was quiet at work that past year, I have been able to work on some course work during the day.  I am so used to being extremely busy and planning my weeks with very detailed lists/plans of coursework that was needing to be completed. time lines of actual work that needed to be done, cooking meals, shopping, and fitting in some regular household cleaning so that our house didn't look like something out of some of those tv programs, that I really don't know what to do with all my free time anymore   Last night I worked on a puzzle.  I was too tired to work on the quilt.  So put on Downton Abbey and worked on a puzzle.  I just didn't have the brain power to watch something new.  



schumigirl said:


> Watched the final 3 episodes of that show on Netflix last night. Won`t spoil it for anyone who hasn`t seen it, but very odd ending and one could never have guessed that ending in a million years!


I must have missed what you are watching?  I'm always up for learning about new shows to watch.  Currently DH and I are watching Yellowstone...and are loving it.  
And yes I love that new baby smell too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   And about your Goddaughter's hubby....That is dh talking about the grandbaby.   But she just steals our hearts.  Dh is just so enamorded with her.  We video chat with them often, and he could just watch her play for hours.  


Realfoodfans said:


> Big laughs here this morning - off for vaccine at 12 and I appeared to the family dressed for going out and full make up! (I always used to wear makeup every single day but have lost the will). Well it is an important outing


I love that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am the opposite.  For years (when the kids were little) I didn't have time to use anything more than a bit of eyeliner, mascara and MAYBE some blush and out the door.  I didn't straighten my hair, it would just be my natural curls which took me 1-2 minutes to do and out the door.  NOW....I am loving taking my time getting ready in the mornings.  I am starting to have a little bit of a collection of makeup now   But I am loving it.  


Lynne G said:


> And so, once again up before the sun. DH just could not sleep, so neither did I. Good thing is, got a load of wash on, and enjoying a cup of tea and the remote. Quiet house as little one has a noon time class first class, and older one has his first one just after 10. Thus, a quiet house, but for the dryer running and TV on.


I love the quiet of the house.  I am not a morning person, I get to enjoy the quiet of the house at night.  Enjoy the tea!!!!


keishashadow said:


> Not the best quality but took from moving car as i was arriving home last night. Figure those three were waiting to share the pizza I had in hand


Great picture.  As much as I love seeing them, I wish we could just lead then into our freezer at times  They really are beautiful  animals.  I enjoy coming across them when we are out walking on the paths by the creek no far from our house.  We occasionally see them wander down out street making their way to the creek.  

Well, I should finish my Tim's tea....then get to work on some of the paperwork sitting on my desk.  
Have a great day!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Friday Morning stop in!!!!      I am so happy it's Friday!!!!!  It's been a very long week!
> 
> Had a small dusting of snow overnight.  Just when I thought it would be safe to give my Izzy a bath ( she is quite dirty right now ) then it snows a little again.  Oh well.  Maybe on Sunday I'll take her and give her a good bath.   Hopefully the streets will be dry by then....or at least a little drier so all the vehicles don't look like they are wearing coats of dirt.
> 
> Was very happy to walk outside this morning, and see that DH has swept my car off.  So I was able to just hop in and drive away.  I love it when he does little things like that!!!
> 
> It is VERY slow today.  I am not sure what I am going to do to keep busy today.  When it was quiet at work that past year, I have been able to work on some course work during the day.  I am so used to being extremely busy and planning my weeks with very detailed lists/plans of coursework that was needing to be completed. time lines of actual work that needed to be done, cooking meals, shopping, and fitting in some regular household cleaning so that our house didn't look like something out of some of those tv programs, that I really don't know what to do with all my free time anymore   Last night I worked on a puzzle.  I was too tired to work on the quilt.  So put on Downton Abbey and worked on a puzzle.  I just didn't have the brain power to watch something new.
> 
> 
> I must have missed what you are watching?  I'm always up for learning about new shows to watch.  Currently DH and I are watching Yellowstone...and are loving it.
> And yes I love that new baby smell too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   And about your Goddaughter's hubby....That is dh talking about the grandbaby.   But she just steals our hearts.  Dh is just so enamorded with her.  We video chat with them often, and he could just watch her play for hours.
> 
> I love that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am the opposite.  For years (when the kids were little) I didn't have time to use anything more than a bit of eyeliner, mascara and MAYBE some blush and out the door.  I didn't straighten my hair, it would just be my natural curls which took me 1-2 minutes to do and out the door.  NOW....I am loving taking my time getting ready in the mornings.  I am starting to have a little bit of a collection of makeup now   But I am loving it.
> 
> I love the quiet of the house.  I am not a morning person, I get to enjoy the quiet of the house at night.  Enjoy the tea!!!!
> 
> Great picture.  As much as I love seeing them, I wish we could just lead then into our freezer at times  They really are beautiful  animals.  I enjoy coming across them when we are out walking on the paths by the creek no far from our house.  We occasionally see them wander down out street making their way to the creek.
> 
> Well, I should finish my Tim's tea....then get to work on some of the paperwork sitting on my desk.
> Have a great day!!!!!



I think I`ve always been a morning person, since I was young I never slept late, and except for a few years when I started going out with friends at 16/17 to disco`s....remember them.....lol......when sleeping late was essential......I`ve always got up exceptionally early. 

The show was on Netflix and it`s called Behind Her Eyes......it`s slow.....sinister, although we thought things weren`t as they seemed, and at times a little confusing, but it did hook us in......I think there`s going to be a second series. I`d recommend it for sure, but it does take a little patience to get through one or two of the episodes. 

Have a great weekend Pumpkin........



Had such a busy day today......but a nice day. Bread turned out nice and dinner was lovely.......I did say I`d post the pictures........


















It was lush........just a little selection as it was just the two of us tonight, and a pink gin fizz to go along with it. We just set the table in the kitchen as it was just us.

About to watch a new Kevin Bacon movie......hope it`s as sinister as it sounds......lamps off, candles on........


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## schumigirl

mac.......



Good Saturday morning........and what a beautiful Saturday morning it is......

Sunshine everywhere and will stay like this for the whole day......yes, that is exciting! Cloud forecast tomorrow. 

Our government are asking folks not to go crazy as it is going to be a beautiful weekend in most places and not flood tourist areas but to stay as we have been, in lockdown. Sadly, a lot of folks won`t. Furthest we go today is the garden. 

Up early and more laundry on the line, I think Tom is wondering if I`m taking other folks laundry in! But, got to take advantage of the sunshine. 

Bacon was enjoyed for breakfast, rest of charcuterie for lunch and spicy chicken stir fry in plum sauce for dinner. But looking forward to some garden time today........will still need a fleece as it`s not overly warm. 






























Have a wonderful Saturday..........​


----------



## schumigirl

Watching the lovely Captain Sir Tom`s funeral on tv right now. 

The church bells around the country rang out at midday and an RAF flypast. It`s quite sad to see only his family in the church, but they have asked people not to line the streets. 

Lovely family.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh bacon and tea for me too, Schumi.  Hope your beautiful sunny morning was nice in the garden.

That weather report I have is not a beautiful sunny day. Drizzling rain that phone says will stop in the next hour, and not a very bright sunrise to see. Just gray looking clouds. 37F out, so that rain is not freezing, but still will feel cool, I’m sure.

Ah, a finish the wash, and ready for a shower with freshly washed towels, fluffy and warm right out of the dryer. And so, yep, up with the sun at least, not before. But as the sun rises before 7 am, nice to have a quiet morning and easy breakfast with bacon and some oatmeal. Did not feel like eggs, but a side of bacon, no issue with that. Will leave some for the kids.

Will be looking at countertops, as my sister wants to refresh her kitchen. Then we’ll get lunch together and eat in either her or my car.  Will be taking an umbrella though.  While only a drizzle now, more chances of heavier rain and today and tomorrow and the day after that.  Well, should not be complaining, we did have a glorious sunny, warmer day, and quite a few dry days after that 8 inches of icy snow.  Though as driving around yesterday, some curbs and lawns can be seen, but there are still large piles of white and eww, blackish and gray colored snow.  But more rain and above freezing temps, more snow should melt, and then all muddy and soggy.  But yay, the calendar is marching along to start the week day routine as the beginning of March.

Ooh Schumi, so sad to read of Sir Tom’s death.  So appropriate to show such support to the family, on such a sorrowful day.  Glad you are able to see the service online.

Homies,



Yay the weekend starts the Saturday morning.

And so, a large amount of well wish mummy dust sent to Mac. Hugs, as hope you are going to be well.

Time for that lovely long shower.  

Have a superb and super happy Saturday homies.


----------



## schumigirl

It`s not online Lynne. It`s actually being covered by our main news channels which is so lovely to see and gives people an idea just how admired and adored Capt Tom really is in the UK and the rest of the world. 

Hope your weather improves and you get some sunshine to go with your tea, and have a nice lunch with your sister. Is it only family you can meet up with there or are you allowed to meet friends in normal circumstances? 

We still have so many restrictions over here. I do miss friends meet ups more each day.....thank goodness for Facetime and Zoom.


----------



## Lynne G

Just my sister, Schumi.  My “bubble” is only my family and my sister. She is widowed, and keeps the same safely routine we do. The rest of my extended family and friends have not seen in person for many months.  And while doubt will see much sun, thanks, as enjoying my tea and I’m screen viewing too.  The funeral is not televised over here, but was mentioned in our news this morning.  

Just stepped out of the shower and feeling clean and refreshed.  So nice to have a lazy start.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all, drizzly dark day here but it’s the weekend - yea!

Early yesterday afternoon Discovered our SWA fight next Wednesday was changed yet again.  Pulled the plug on it and went with Spirit (ugh). Wheels down at 8:30 am a lot better than mid afternoon, effectively cutting out a park day on a short trip.   

Mac off to see the sawbones today, good luck!



Lynne G said:


> Oh well. Hope toe is feeling much better.


All good, a good excuse not to fuss with painting my toenails for some time as cuticle area still a bit chewed up

That’s funny re the lone chicken.  My municipality outlawed all farm creatures decades ago.  The existing ones were grandfathered in...who knew chickens could easily live 55 years?   Those who live a .10 of a mile away in the township can have at it with whatever as long as they meet the proper average per critter.


Realfoodfans said:


> didn’t even feel the needle. Kev says his arm has gone a little stiff but so far nothing for me.


Good for you guys!  Neither of us felt it the first time either.  I felt mildly fluish about 20 hours later but, fine 48 hours later.

My DH received his 2nd one yesterday.  He who never gets sick, hit the wall hard, like flipping a light switch.  pale, shaking chills & 104 F fever.  Wound up calling dr’s office who told me to do the motrin/Tylenol regimen I used on my kids when little to break reaver.  Finally worked before the time I was told he had to go to ER.  Oy 

mentally, i’m a bit apprehensive for my 2nd one today but...

JIK hope to have our bag packed for trip this afternoon 


Realfoodfans said:


> Some bad news for us today - another delay on Em’s final financial court hearing. Seems totally unacceptable and we all reacted in different ways. Opens up a few more financial issues sadly.


happens here quite often too.  Divorce is typically granted within the two year period under no-fault.  financial settlements can drag on easiy for double that time period.  It’s a shame that an obstinate party filing multiple extensions & appeals can quickly drain the assets via legal fees.  Good luck


schumigirl said:


> Time for tea and try to resist the bread that is calling us..


Hello, bread, it’s meeeee


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Was very happy to walk outside this morning, and see that DH has swept my car off. So I was able to just hop in and drive away. I love it when he does little things like that!!!


That’s what passes for romance in my book!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Great picture. As much as I love seeing them, I wish we could just lead then into our freezer at times


not a venison fan but nwahaha 


schumigirl said:


> Had such a busy day today......but a nice day. Bread turned out nice and dinner was lovely.......I did say I`d post the pictures.


Food porn at it’s best.  Let me say that’s one of the loveliest serving boards i’ve Seen


schumigirl said:


> Watching the lovely Captain Sir Tom`s funeral on tv right now.


RIP.  It’s been some time since he passed, had thought he’d be put to rest already.  Covid is wrecking havoc with traditional funerals.


Lynne G said:


> Will be looking at countertops, as my sister wants to refresh her kitchen.


Nice, only the box box stores are open here currently.  You’d think the smaller places would’ve been the first one


----------



## Realfoodfans

Afternoon all.  Beautiful day here.  Kev and Louie have been a walk and Em and L have walked to the local park for the first time since lockdown.  They will pop into the shop on their walk back for bread and milk.

J and I are going in the garden. Lots of the flowers are coming out here and so nice to see.  I cut some daffodils for the house.

Will roast a chicken for our meal tonight.  It is a huge one so hoping enough will be left for wraps tomorrow.

Really struggling with not seeing people now.  Feels endless and almost unbelievable we are all living through this.  Must be horrendous to be on your own.  Praying that everything improves at the rate being predicted.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Rainy Saturday here. Perfect day to stay in and do nothing. Well, I should probably do some laundry, but other that that I have no plans.

Saw a new eye doctor yesterday. He said that the astigmatism correction on my glasses was wrong. I've ordered new glasses with the new prescription, so hopefully that will help. My biggest problem is seeing the computer screen at work. If I am still having problems with the new prescription, the doctor suggested I try a pair of glasses made specifically for computer use. I hope it doesn't come to that.

Schumi - So nice that Captain Tom's family allowed his funeral to be broadcast so others could attend virtually. 

Lynne - Have fun countertop shopping. I hope to be doing that in the next couple of years or so. I want to completely renovate our kitchen.

Keisha - Good lunch with the second shot. Hoping for no bad side effects. I just had a sore arm for a few days. 

I've made our Busch Gardens reservations. We will be going March 13 which is a member only day. They have extended our 2020 membership to February of 2022 at no extra cost. Now I need to go make a hotel reservation.


----------



## Lynne G

Nice you are also enjoying the day, Julie.  Enjoy that chicken dinner.  Most of the time if we do have leftover chicken, I toss it in the pot and make chicken noodle soup.  But in a wrap sounds great too. 

Yeah Keisha, my township limits chicken owning to 8 birds. I’m pretty sure my neighbors bought them to indeed get eggs, but bought as pets. All had names. Think the clucking I heard was because a squirrel was bothering it. I did not mind them keeping chickens. they took very good care, never smelled like a barnyard, as they always cleaned and replaced grass daily. And ack! Hate SW lately, as my last year’s Fall trip made me loose a whole day, arriving late and leaving early. I may change airlines one of these days. Crappy my airport is not a hub for them. Ooh, hope your shot has no scary side effects DH had. My DH said his second had soreness in shot area, and fatigue. But after some pills taken, and an early bedtime, was feeling better. My work is in process to have the shot available soon. So hopefully, I will get my shots too.

Yay Charade, enjoy the BG fun, and nice to have pass extended. Rainy day, lazy day, perfect for a Saturday and the weekend. Yeah, think Keisha, you and me all have some wet weather. And yeah, I really need to completely redo my 80’s kitchen, but with two kids in college, and other home updates in the last couple of years, is on my to do list, but as long as it continues to be at least serviceable, it is in my longer time line of to do. Both bathrooms and powder room need a complete gut and redo too. But again, they are all just usable, so are also on that longer time line as well. The joys of being a 30 year home owner.

Tea and quite.  Should be on my way soon.  Nice the stone place is closer to me than my sister’s place.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Just my sister, Schumi.  My “bubble” is only my family and my sister. She is widowed, and keeps the same safely routine we do. The rest of my extended family and friends have not seen in person for many months.  And while doubt will see much sun, thanks, as enjoying my tea and I’m screen viewing too.  The funeral is not televised over here, but was mentioned in our news this morning.
> 
> Just stepped out of the shower and feeling clean and refreshed.  So nice to have a lazy start.



Ah gotcha......yes we were talking of missing friends on the TR the last few days and we`re all so desperate to get back to normal. It`s something we all share for sure. I`m sure you`re so glad to be so close physically to your sister.






keishashadow said:


> Morning all, drizzly dark day here but it’s the weekend - yea!
> 
> Early yesterday afternoon Discovered our SWA fight next Wednesday was changed yet again.  Pulled the plug on it and went with Spirit (ugh). Wheels down at 8:30 am a lot better than mid afternoon, effectively cutting out a park day on a short trip.
> 
> Mac off to see the sawbones today, good luck!
> 
> 
> All good, a good excuse not to fuss with painting my toenails for some time as cuticle area still a bit chewed up
> 
> That’s funny re the lone chicken.  My municipality outlawed all farm creatures decades ago.  The existing ones were grandfathered in...who knew chickens could easily live 55 years?   Those who live a .10 of a mile away in the township can have at it with whatever as long as they meet the proper average per critter.
> 
> Good for you guys!  Neither of us felt it the first time either.  I felt mildly fluish about 20 hours later but, fine 48 hours later.
> 
> My DH received his 2nd one yesterday.  He who never gets sick, hit the wall hard, like flipping a light switch.  pale, shaking chills & 104 F fever.  Wound up calling dr’s office who told me to do the motrin/Tylenol regimen I used on my kids when little to break reaver.  Finally worked before the time I was told he had to go to ER.  Oy
> 
> mentally, i’m a bit apprehensive for my 2nd one today but...
> View attachment 559348
> JIK hope to have our bag packed for trip this afternoon
> 
> happens here quite often too.  Divorce is typically granted within the two year period under no-fault.  financial settlements can drag on easiy for double that time period.  It’s a shame that an obstinate party filing multiple extensions & appeals can quickly drain the assets via legal fees.  Good luck
> 
> Hello, bread, it’s meeeee
> 
> That’s what passes for romance in my book!
> 
> not a venison fan but nwahaha
> 
> Food porn at it’s best.  Let me say that’s one of the loveliest serving boards i’ve Seen
> 
> RIP.  It’s been some time since he passed, had thought he’d be put to rest already.  Covid is wrecking havoc with traditional funerals.
> 
> Nice, only the box box stores are open here currently.  You’d think the smaller places would’ve been the first one



Yes, took me a while to find one with the right look that wasn`t too small as we like good portions.....hence the slate with the seafood. Glad you liked it......oh yes, that bread called me all day! 

Yes, it took a while for his funeral, it was quite emotional to watch as they spoke of their father and grandfather interspersed with scenes of him during the last year, very emotional. Final song chosen by him as all music was, My Way by Frank Sinatra....very fitting. 

Yes, again, good luck today.....and hope the mister is doing better today! 



Got some herb pots sorted outside today.......once they take apparently they`ll be planted.....I think.....I wasn`t listening   I just want to be able to cut my own herbs......he says Tom and I will love having our own herb garden. Well, 5 herbs will do as a start.

Finished off our bread for lunch and making some sausage rolls with sausage meat we forgot about in the outside freezer, always tempting even though they aren`t the healthiest! Tom`s Saturday night treat......he`s easy to please.


----------



## keishashadow

Realfoodfans said:


> Really struggling with not seeing people now. Feels endless and almost unbelievable we are all living through this. Must be horrendous to be on your own. Praying that everything improves at the rate being predicted


Have found that if you switch things up, something every week...doesn’t have to be major event...it helps.  Hang in there


Charade67 said:


> Keisha - Good lunch with the second shot. Hoping for no bad side effects. I just had a sore arm for a few days.


Thanks, i’m reading the worse reaction you do have, the stronger your immune system inherently is.  Makes sense for the mr as he’s rarely sick.  Think he’s only had colds a handful of times since i’ve Known him.


Charade67 said:


> Saw a new eye doctor yesterday. He said that the astigmatism correction on my glasses was wrong. I've ordered new glasses with the new prescription, so hopefully that will help


Yea!  Most use that machine now to get the reading, makes it pretty fool proof as it was put to  me.  


Lynne G said:


> My work is in process to have the shot available soon. So hopefully, I will get my shots too.


Yea!  Nice to hear your mr had a relatively easy go of it


schumigirl said:


> Yes, took me a while to find one with the right look that wasn`t too small as we like good portions.....hence the slate with the seafood. Glad you liked it......oh yes, that bread called me all day!


It’s a beautiful cut of wood.  So, do you clean it with lemon & some salt afterwards?


schumigirl said:


> Got some herb pots sorted outside today


I have my potting soil & seeds, have yet to find pretty enough pots online. Will dig around stores after trip in person for those. Would like some cheerfully decorated ceramic ones.  Maybe one along the line of a small planter box & toss them all in there. 

My thot to keep indoors vs out.  DH says i’m Nuts, too much work in the house??? Doesn’t help i’m A confirmed plant killer.  Do want to try.  He was going to set up his grow lights this weekend & start some cold weather seedlings. Not sure if he’s up to it today tho. 

Going to go fry up some bacon & see if it brings him back to life


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Have found that if you switch things up, something every week...doesn’t have to be major event...it helps.  Hang in there
> 
> Thanks, i’m reading the worse reaction you do have, the stronger your immune system inherently is.  Makes sense for the mr as he’s rarely sick.  Think he’s only had colds a handful of times since i’ve Known him.
> 
> Yea!  Most use that machine now to get the reading, makes it pretty fool proof as it was put to  me.
> 
> Yea!  Nice to hear your mr had a relatively easy go of it
> 
> It’s a beautiful cut of wood.  So, do you clean it with lemon & some salt afterwards?
> 
> I have my potting soil & seeds, have yet to find pretty enough pots online. Will dig around stores after trip in person for those. Would like some cheerfully decorated ceramic ones.  Maybe one along the line of a small planter box & toss them all in there.
> 
> My thot to keep indoors vs out.  DH says i’m Nuts, too much work in the house??? Doesn’t help i’m A confirmed plant killer.  Do want to try.  He was going to set up his grow lights this weekend & start some cold weather seedlings. Not sure if he’s up to it today tho.
> 
> Going to go fry up some bacon & see if it brings him back to life



Spot on!! lemon and salt......or baking soda, then clean as normal. I did seal it with flaxseed oil and was told to do that fairly regularly. I doubt we`ll use it every week, but want to look after it as it is lovely.

I did have pots that sat in the corner of our kitchen in the sunshine and they died.....regularly. The guy who helps with our gardening said I`m not allowed to try and keep anything inside anymore......like you, I could kill weeds. So, he plans to dig an area, fairly close to the house that will be my herb garden.......they`ll survive....won`t they........

Enjoy that bacon.......


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> And yeah, I really need to completely redo my 80’s kitchen, but with two kids in college, and other home updates in the last couple of years, is on my to do list, but as long as it continues to be at least serviceable, it is in my longer time line of to do.


Same here. Mine is small and ugly, but functional. Our next big project will be repairing the upstairs/main living area. Then replace the carpet with some type of wood flooring. Hopefully the kitchen will be next.


----------



## schumigirl

Bedtime here.....almost midnight. 

Had a lovely evening tonight. We were supposed to be playing Trivial Pursuit on zoom with friends, but she ended up feeling poorly after having her vaccination a few days ago......just a headache more than anything. 

So, had a glass of wine and watched some Person of Interest on dvd. Love that show.....

We have a cold chilly night with a full moon which has been beautiful to see tonight.....did go out for a while to see it as Kyle and co were out photographing some nebulas and so on. It is cold without being nasty. 

But, Sunday is seconds away now......time to sleep. 

Hope all are having a lovely Saturday night.........


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, made wings with honey bbq, put some heat in the bbq sauce, made my nose run, but was delicious.  Salad with it, dinner served.  All full and enjoying screen viewing.  Sun did come out late in the afternoon, beautiful pink sunset.  But nice sailing may it be, though saying more rain tomorrow.  Did go grocery shopping in the morning, and ooh the fog out.  Was hard to see.  But now kitchen stocked, so full tummies are us.

A shame your game night was not, Schumi.  But neat with a perfect night to view the cosmos, even if a bit cool out.

At least some better temps, as while close to freezing in the overnight, with the rain, close to 50’s in the afternoon. I’ll take it.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Another beautiful morning - will not complain when rain returns!  Planning to use the fire pit for marshmallows later but currently everyone asleep. Louie woke early so Kev took him and then went back to sleep.  I can never do that.

So far no problems from our vaccinations though we took paracetamol yesterday as both bit hot.

Schumi our herbs have to be contained they grow so much.  Currently have them in two old Belfast sinks that were removed from the house during renovations.  Basil is the one I need more success with!

If you google Exeter bomb you will see footage of a bomb from the war that had to be detonated on site as too large to move.  It was found on the edge of Exeter University’s campus. It is an area we know very well as my dearest cousin lives there and when we had our holiday property in Devon it was a short train ride into the city.  My cousin and his partner were evacuated at 9am yesterday morning so drove down to Plymouth to his boat and had to stay there overnight.  They are still waiting for the all clear.  Travelling was allowed due to the situation.

It will be oatcakes with cheese and sausage for breakfast but not sure what to do with all the left over chicken yet. Any inspiration?

So I’m here with coffee number two, Louie and a Nicholas Sparkes movie.

Peaceful Sunday all.


----------



## schumigirl

Yes, Lynne we did still have a lovely evening. Kyle got out with the telescope and got some lovely pictures despite the full moon. He has a filter that negates how bright the moon is though. I did wander down a couple of times to where they were stargazing, and although it was chilly, it was so still so didn`t feel too bad.

I`m one of those weird people that love fog, as long as we`re not driving in it......



realfood.......I`m sure our herbs will be just fine as I won`t be the one looking after them. I really have no interest in gardening. 




Beautiful sunny morning again....we are being so spoiled with this lovely weather and mild temperatures. 

Sadly the beaches and parks were filled with people ignoring the lockdown and wandering around in droves......we all knew we`d see those pictures again. Then people complain lockdown is going on for too long! 

So, another day of wandering in the garden......and I do mean wandering as I don`t have a clue.......Tom`s manshed does have their home made wine to check on....that`s always nice. Have a few things to do inside too, including some emails and phone calls.

Lamb for dinner tonight. Steeped a half leg in red wine, rosemary, garlic and black pepper overnight, added some veal stock and redcurrant sauce this morning and now it`s simmering away in the slow cooker. Will do some seasoned parmentier potatoes and carrots to go along with it. 

Bacon was lovely for breakfast too and no idea what`s for lunch......































Have a wonderful Sunday.......​


----------



## keishashadow

Bare with a proud grandma. Was a bit sad due to 2nd shot timing that we weren’t able to go with the GD to FL last week.  Great time at Universal and perfect weather at daytona beach even tho ocean is so cold still this time of year. 

Literally, jumping with the joy of youth.


I’ve seen my share of jellies in my time, that’s a monster below.  No storms they were aware of to push them onto shore. not sure if it’s season for them...where’s spongebob when you need him? 

Robbie - any idea if that’s normal this time of year?  Have been on that beach numerous times mid January, never saw a one.


The competition, an international one that was moved this year due to scheduling conflict at the tampa arena.  Probably good I didn’t attend, masks aren’t common in daytona ugh. 
 Did well enough to come in third overall in her level.  Nice to see all her hard work & determination pay off.

Thank you for indulging me lol

Mac - hope you are feeling a bit better today!



Lynne G said:


> put some heat in the bbq sauce, made my nose run, but was delicious.


Sounds perfect to me


Realfoodfans said:


> Planning to use the fire pit for marshmallows later but currently everyone asleep. Louie woke early so Kev took him and then went back to sleep. I can never do that.


Does Louie poke at the fire pit?  Have wanted one of those low ones but afraid ours will get burnt or that flowing hair will catch a spark


Realfoodfans said:


> So far no problems from our vaccinations though we took paracetamol yesterday as both bit hot.


Lucky you!  I’m feeling just a bit off thus far, when I’m not hungry it’s quite unusual


Realfoodfans said:


> Schumi our herbs have to be contained they grow so much



Mint is my nemesis

Have been in our home for nearly 30 years.  Prior owners had herb garden.  Planted mint, that escaped & literally took over a good swath of our yard. 

We tried all the like solutions over the years.  Even digging up the grass, treating soil & reseeding.  Came back within a year and doubled it’s efforts. 

The mr has expressed the hope it might just take over the entire yard & he won’t have to cut the grass.  That man, always a silver lining


Realfoodfans said:


> My cousin and his partner were evacuated at 9am yesterday morning so drove down to Plymouth to his boat and had to stay there overnight. They are still waiting for the all clear. Travelling was allowed due to the situation.


Now that’s something you don’t hear every day, if ever!  Yikes. Good luck


schumigirl said:


> Yes, Lynne we did still have a lovely evening. Kyle got out with the telescope and got some lovely pictures despite the full moon.


I had a spidey feeling there!  Don’t forget to share.  the quality of his work rivals professional pictures i’ve Seen


schumigirl said:


> I`m one of those weird people that love fog, as long as we`re not driving in it......


Same but, wrecks havoc on my hair. Mine never frizzes, it just goes so darn lank in humidity.


schumigirl said:


> Sadly the beaches and parks were filled with people ignoring the lockdown and wandering around in droves......we all knew we`d see those pictures again. Then people complain lockdown is going on for too long!


Surprisingly, the daytona beaches were nearly deserted.  Could be since daytona race was recent.  Still there thru tomorrow, will have to ask them if there was a weekend bump in bodies.

Have a wonderful day all!


----------



## Lynne G

Good Afternoon Julie and Schumi.  Good Morning Keisha.

Ooh Julie, how scary for your cousin, and glad the bomb squad could take care of it.  Hopefully the all clear was said, and he was now home. It’s been a long time since heard, but we have had news of someone finding unexploded war stuff. And I do chicken many ways.  Grill it and make tacos or burritos with it, with grilled peppers and onions and cheese, salsa and tomatoes.  Chop it up, pan fry it with teriyaki sauce, add broccoli and make white rice, as or what we call dirty rice. Bread it, and put cheese and red sauce on it, we serve with pasta. Cook it and put in a pot pie, with a pre- made pie shell. I tend to use the pie dough and make small ones in my little pie pans.  Use a bag of frozen chopped vegetables, can of gravy, an egg to wash the top, golden yum. Or just toss in a zip bag with some oil and fresh herbs.  Mush it around so all get into the chicken, then pan or grill it with choice of sides.  We tend to use mashed taters and corn with that chicken.  Anyway, rambling, sorry about that.  Aww, a Louie post.  Always enjoy hearing his walk with you and DH.  Enjoy that coffee.


Schumi, yeah, when lining up lately, people seem to think the spacing between is not needed. Sorry to hear beached were crowded.  I would not go where I know crowds either.  Nice to be able to enjoy the garden. Lamb for dinner sounds lush, though only older one would be interested in eating it, maybe DH too, but the women would rather have a different meat.  Thinking pasta for our dinner.  All eat that. 

Wow, Keisha great pictures. So cute the jumping GD. Still awesome she placed so high in the competition. Woot! For having a great time at Universal. Fabulous time in that beautiful looking weather.

And so, older one made an appearance, so I guess breakfast number two will commence, Was up early, as usual. So since we stocked up yesterday, took a garbage bag and removed all the suspect in the refrigerator and pantry. Tossed in trash can. As time to fill up those trash cans, trash pick up tomorrow morning. So today is to take the trash out, get whatever else we need for the week, and get ready for our week day routine.

Super wonderful Sunday homies.




Indeed.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lovely picture Keisha and rightly proud!  No Louie doesn’t go near the fire - though as just marshmallows Kev got the smaller portable fire pit out rather than lighting the huge fire just now.  So lovely to be sat in the sunshine.  L is monitoring temperatures as she would be asking for the pool to be out if she could.

Lynne my cousin has been told they cannot return home tonight but they are ok on the boat.  Didn’t take food for two nights so had to go and find a store to stock up until tomorrow.

I perhaps spoke too soon about after effects of vaccination because I have waves of nausea this afternoon.  Not hungry at all but made some vegetable soup which is gentle on my system.  Kev is absolutely fine but then he is very rarely ever unwell.  Glad of that as he begins his root canal work tomorrow.

Schools here return on the 8th and Em has been trained and registered to carry out Covid testing at J’s school.  She will get a vaccination herself this week.  Proud she volunteered.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Bare with a proud grandma. Was a bit sad due to 2nd shot timing that we weren’t able to go with the GD to FL last week.  Great time at Universal and perfect weather at daytona beach even tho ocean is so cold still this time of year.
> 
> Literally, jumping with the joy of youth.
> View attachment 559618
> 
> I’ve seen my share of jellies in my time, that’s a monster below.  No storms they were aware of to push them onto shore. not sure if it’s season for them...where’s spongebob when you need him?
> 
> Robbie - any idea if that’s normal this time of year?  Have been on that beach numerous times mid January, never saw a one.
> View attachment 559621
> 
> View attachment 559619The competition, an international one that was moved this year due to scheduling conflict at the tampa arena.  Probably good I didn’t attend, masks aren’t common in daytona ugh.
> View attachment 559620 Did well enough to come in third overall in her level.  Nice to see all her hard work & determination pay off.
> 
> Thank you for indulging me lol
> 
> Mac - hope you are feeling a bit better today!
> 
> 
> Sounds perfect to me
> 
> Does Louie poke at the fire pit?  Have wanted one of those low ones but afraid ours will get burnt or that flowing hair will catch a spark
> 
> Lucky you!  I’m feeling just a bit off thus far, when I’m not hungry it’s quite unusual
> 
> 
> Mint is my nemesis
> 
> Have been in our home for nearly 30 years.  Prior owners had herb garden.  Planted mint, that escaped & literally took over a good swath of our yard.
> 
> We tried all the like solutions over the years.  Even digging up the grass, treating soil & reseeding.  Came back within a year and doubled it’s efforts.
> 
> The mr has expressed the hope it might just take over the entire yard & he won’t have to cut the grass.  That man, always a silver lining
> 
> Now that’s something you don’t hear every day, if ever!  Yikes. Good luck
> 
> I had a spidey feeling there!  Don’t forget to share.  the quality of his work rivals professional pictures i’ve Seen
> 
> Same but, wrecks havoc on my hair. Mine never frizzes, it just goes so darn lank in humidity.
> 
> Surprisingly, the daytona beaches were nearly deserted.  Could be since daytona race was recent.  Still there thru tomorrow, will have to ask them if there was a weekend bump in bodies.
> 
> Have a wonderful day all!



And every good reason to be a proud grandma ......she is a little star!! Amazing pictures as always. The first one is quite stunning......and jelly fish too! Big congratulations to her......you all must be so proud of her......she is growing up so fast!

Oh I hate mint....one herb I`ll never have to worry about......now Rosemary......that`s a herb I want to succeed. 

Yes, he`s sorting the one he imaged last night before the cloud came in, I think I may have sent the same one before, but this is one of his favourite things to image.....Jelly fish Nebula tonight if skies stay clear...and thank you again, I`ll pass on the compliments. Oh I think you may have received the same email about 5 times.....my email provider is somewhat off kilter and things don`t seem to have sent.....then pow.....they`ve gone in duplicate.......lol......will send pics as I get them. 

I`m laughing as my hair is the same......frizzy in humidity, but lank in fog. Love walking in it though.......

Not long till your trip now.......





Lynne G said:


> Good Afternoon Julie and Schumi.  Good Morning Keisha.
> 
> Ooh Julie, how scary for your cousin, and glad the bomb squad could take care of it.  Hopefully the all clear was said, and he was now home. It’s been a long time since heard, but we have had news of someone finding unexploded war stuff. And I do chicken many ways.  Grill it and make tacos or burritos with it, with grilled peppers and onions and cheese, salsa and tomatoes.  Chop it up, pan fry it with teriyaki sauce, add broccoli and make white rice, as or what we call dirty rice. Bread it, and put cheese and red sauce on it, we serve with pasta. Cook it and put in a pot pie, with a pre- made pie shell. I tend to use the pie dough and make small ones in my little pie pans.  Use a bag of frozen chopped vegetables, can of gravy, an egg to wash the top, golden yum. Or just toss in a zip bag with some oil and fresh herbs.  Mush it around so all get into the chicken, then pan or grill it with choice of sides.  We tend to use mashed taters and corn with that chicken.  Anyway, rambling, sorry about that.  Aww, a Louie post.  Always enjoy hearing his walk with you and DH.  Enjoy that coffee.
> 
> 
> Schumi, yeah, when lining up lately, people seem to think the spacing between is not needed. Sorry to hear beached were crowded.  I would not go where I know crowds either.  Nice to be able to enjoy the garden. Lamb for dinner sounds lush, though only older one would be interested in eating it, maybe DH too, but the women would rather have a different meat.  Thinking pasta for our dinner.  All eat that.
> 
> Wow, Keisha great pictures. So cute the jumping GD. Still awesome she placed so high in the competition. Woot! For having a great time at Universal. Fabulous time in that beautiful looking weather.
> 
> And so, older one made an appearance, so I guess breakfast number two will commence, Was up early, as usual. So since we stocked up yesterday, took a garbage bag and removed all the suspect in the refrigerator and pantry. Tossed in trash can. As time to fill up those trash cans, trash pick up tomorrow morning. So today is to take the trash out, get whatever else we need for the week, and get ready for our week day routine.
> 
> Super wonderful Sunday homies.
> 
> 
> View attachment 559627
> 
> Indeed.



Oh we weren`t on the beach Lynne....just scenes on the tv showing the same all over....folks who think the rules don`t apply to them......it`s the same whenever we have nice weather. We`re boring rule followers.....

Yep, big lamb lovers in this house....I can`t wait to eat it tonight! But, yes, it`s not everyone`s favourite meat. 

Enjoy whatever you have later.......



I have cleaned every inside window downstairs today.....except the bi-fold doors in the kitchen and one full length one in there too.......will keep that for tomorrow. My excuse was, the sun came around by time I reached them! I`m sticking to that.....I wish our window cleaner did the insides too. 

Time for a cuppa now I think......the sun is still shining and it`s glorious outside.....I do have the doors open in the kitchen right now and it`s not cold......but won`t be open long.......


----------



## cam757

Hope everyone is having a nice Sunday.    Work up to rain but now the sun is shining.  I think it is supposed to get up to 70 today. DH cooked eggs and sausage this morning. He is more of a sausage person than bacon.  I know, the horror. It was nice surprise.   He had to rush off this morning. His dad is ordering a new truck so he had to go over and help his dad pick out what he wanted on the internet site. I am sure DH will probably enjoy that though, just as long as he doesn't come home wanting a new one himself.

Today is helping parents with technology day for the both of us. I am going over to my mom's to hook up her new computer and activate her new phone.  I am saying a silent prayer for patience today  Hopefully, it will go fine and should not take long. 

I had a hair appointment Friday.  It was nice to freshen up my highlights but I think I am going to go lighter next time.  

I am volunteering at a vaccination clinic Tuesday.  My cousin asked me if I could help out and I have the day off so why not.   It is for a large physician's group that coincidentally I go to. It was funny, I committed to the event Friday morning and that night I got a text inviting me to make an appointment for the vaccine.  I will not be getting the vaccine as I recently had COVID but probably will in a few months.   Of course last night it hit me that I have a dentist appointment that morning so I will call them tomorrow to reschedule the appointment.  

Not sure about dinner. Maybe roasted turkey breast or a stir fry. Making chicken salad for lunch. 



schumigirl said:


> Blanket sounds lovely cam......a gift to cherish. i`m dreading mum ever getting internet.....she will be that lady asking if she can send emails on Sundays!!



Yes, it was lovely. I have used it everyday.   That is funny about your mom and the internet.  My mom is a little more up to speed but not much. My mom refers to Facebook as her  "e-mail" or "the internet" so I have to figure out what she is talking about when she tells me she saw so and so on the "internet" or "e-mail".




Realfoodfans said:


> Cam what a lovely thing to have. My mum was a wonderful knitter and produced amazing things - I have kept a few items including a Christening gown in the finest cotton.



I was very surprised by it.  She said she wants to make everyone in our family one so they will have something to remember her by. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> The hubby and I changed the way we eat. More moderation on things. I am not one of those people who can do that extreme changing lifestyles. We do eat lower carb most of the time. DH has lost 50 lbs and I'm at 30 ( plateau yet again  ) So far, we are loving how we are feeling.



That is wonderful!!  Congrats on your success.  I started back last Monday on low carb.   I have not weighed myself yet but can tell I may have lost a pound or two.   I have about 40 or so to go so I am in in for the long haul...again.  



Lynne G said:


> Charsde, beautiful picture. Yeah, while we enjoy cruising, doubt it will be our vacation this year, maybe not even next year. But once we feel comfortable, and all at ports is open to do my own thing or not, we will sail again. Next year, will be in KW, as little one will turn 21. Hehe, last time we went was for her 16th birthday, and no drinking alcohol for her. Said next time she wants to come back, is when she is able to drink an alcoholic drink.



We are missing cruising as well. We have only been twice so we are sorta new to it but we are definitely addicted now. For the longest time DH said he never wanted to go and we passed up several cruises with friends until he gave in back in 2017.  Now that is all he wants to do.  We are holding off on booking because they keep pushing the sail dates but will be definitely book as soon as they do however we will probably not sail until end of the year or next. 



schumigirl said:


> It was lush........just a little selection as it was just the two of us tonight, and a pink gin fizz to go along with it. We just set the table in the kitchen as it was just us.



Beautiful plates and looks delish. 



Charade67 said:


> I've made our Busch Gardens reservations. We will be going March 13 which is a member only day. They have extended our 2020 membership to February of 2022 at no extra cost. Now I need to go make a hotel reservation.



That will be fun!! Hope you have great weather!



schumigirl said:


> Got some herb pots sorted outside today.......once they take apparently they`ll be planted.....I think.....I wasn`t listening  I just want to be able to cut my own herbs......he says Tom and I will love having our own herb garden. Well, 5 herbs will do as a start.



I need to do that. I love fresh herbs just never have good luck with growing them.  I usually plant basil in my garden and that does well but everything else seems to fizzle. 



keishashadow said:


> Bare with a proud grandma. Was a bit sad due to 2nd shot timing that we weren’t able to go with the GD to FL last week. Great time at Universal and perfect weather at daytona beach even tho ocean is so cold still this time of year.



What a great achievement! Congrats to your GD.  And a fabulous time in Daytona, definitely a win win. 



Realfoodfans said:


> I perhaps spoke too soon about after effects of vaccination because I have waves of nausea this afternoon. Not hungry at all but made some vegetable soup which is gentle on my system. Kev is absolutely fine but then he is very rarely ever unwell. Glad of that as he begins his root canal work tomorrow.



Oh no, feel better soon.


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday afternoon Sans family 









Charade67 said:


> I made a decision today. For the past couple of years I have been having problems with my vision even after I have an exam and get new glasses. Each time I have said something to my eye doctor he would just do a quick vision check and tell me that my prescription was correct. It seems to be getting worse, and I am now straining to see my computer at work. Today I decided to schedule another exam with a different doctor. I found an office that comes very highly recommended. I have my appointment on Friday.



Charade hang in there. Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers your way that the docs can help you find a solution.




keishashadow said:


> Made himself at home enjoying some of my guy’s toys & his Christmas bed i pulled back out of storage for him. Yes, we do have seasonal pet beds here, don’t judge lol



He seems very comfortable in his bed. Cute picture.




J'aime Paris said:


> Your incredible pictures in your Mardi Gras trip report may have pushed me over the edge into booking that trip, lol!!! Enjoying the TR immensely!



Glad to hear you have a fun trip planned. I will get back to the trip report  today. So glad you are enjoying it.




J'aime Paris said:


> Here is Strawberry doing what she does best....napping! The old gal is 17 and spends most of the time snoozing.
> She contorts into the strangest positions. I have a bunch of pictures of her sleeping in all sorts of crazy poses!
> In the photo, she's on a heated pet pad that I bought off of Amazon. It really helps keep her comfortable. She's always been tiny, only weighing 5 pounds.



Cute cat.  They are amazing how they can contort their little bodies to sleep.



macraven said:


> Had my blood draws at the hospital this morning and now waiting for results and a call from doc



Mac sending lots of mummy dust and good wishes your way that you feel better soon.




Charade67 said:


> Meet Caspian.



LOL........He has a look like “Alright just try making me move off the bed”.




Realfoodfans said:


> Enjoyed doorstep chat with DIL - she loved her Spring flowers and had lots of news



Happy belated birthday to your DIL.







DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Don’t get to old.......lol



Getting older has it’s awesome advantages. Most folks become wiser with age and if you have worked hard and invested wisely you can buy what ever you want. I always love seeing older folks driving around in their Jaguar sports cars with the top down.

Captain Tom showed us all that even in advanced age we all have something to contribute.

So celebrate getting older no matter what age you are 




macraven said:


> I’m freezing as still have covid issues besides other medical things going on
> Back to the doc again this Saturday
> 
> I am not looking forward to injection #2








J'aime Paris said:


> Decided it will be 'gourmet' hotdogs tonight, lol! Good quality hotdogs and bakery buns with loads of toppings...sauerkraut, cheez whiz, relish, onions, chili, ketchup and mustard! Pasta s



Sounds delicious.




Charade67 said:


> I talked to my mom this afternoon. She has a colonoscopy scheduled for March 22. If it is determined that she needs surgery, that will be performed on the 23rd.



Glad to hear they have a plan in place for your mom. Prayers for her as she gets her testing and prepares for surgery.




keishashadow said:


> My kids only waited 20 minutes for the HP coaster today doing the early entry. They said it’s really slow in the parks. Getting a tad worried, got notice that WDW has extended park hours 2nd time this week. Now, on saturday next week for us to 10 pm-MK, 11 pm-Epcot. Guessing spring break is till ‘on’ this year in many quarters afterall.



Sound like they are having a lovely time.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> The hubby and I changed the way we eat. More moderation on things. I am not one of those people who can do that extreme changing lifestyles. We do eat lower carb most of the time. DH has lost 50 lbs and I'm at 30 ( plateau yet again  ) So far, we are loving how we are feeling.



Congratulations on the weight loss.




schumigirl said:


> Had such a busy day today......but a nice day. Bread turned out nice and dinner was lovely.......I did say I`d post the pictures........



Wow.....looks so good.




keishashadow said:


> All good, a good excuse not to fuss with painting my toenails for some time as cuticle area still a bit chewed up



Hope your toe gets better soon.




keishashadow said:


> My DH received his 2nd one yesterday. He who never gets sick, hit the wall hard, like flipping a light switch. pale, shaking chills & 104 F fever. Wound up calling dr’s office who told me to do the motrin/Tylenol regimen I used on my kids when little to break reaver. Finally worked before the time I was told he had to go to ER. Oy
> 
> mentally, i’m a bit apprehensive for my 2nd one today but...



Sorry. To hear your hubby felt so bad after his second shot. Hope he is feeling better now.

Neighbor and her husband had their second shot yesterday. They both took extra strength Tylenol before the shot yesterday afternoon and again last night and this morning just to be safe. Called her a little while ago and they both are doing well so far. They had the Moderna vaccine.




keishashadow said:


> Robbie - any idea if that’s normal this time of year? Have been on that beach numerous times mid January, never saw a one.



Yes, it’s normal and depends on the how turbulent the Ocean has been. We have had some high winds on and off out of the East Southeast that’s causing strong currents and pushing tides farther in on beaches bringing the jellyfish in in some areas. It’s windy again today.

My friend and I were walking on the beach Friday and we commented that we haven’t scene any jelly fish lately and how strange that was. A lot of the local kids who skim board and surf will take their boards and pick them up and throw them back in the water and then go farther on down the beach and surf.

The jellyfish are beautiful to look at, but their sting is horrible I have heard. Another reason why I will not swim in the ocean anymore. That along with the sharks and rip currents.

The beaches will flag purple if they if the LG finds jellyfish or shark activity.







keishashadow said:


> Bare with a proud grandma. Was a bit sad due to 2nd shot timing that we weren’t able to go with the GD to FL last week. Great time at Universal and perfect weather at daytona beach even tho ocean is so cold still this time of year.



What a perfect gymnastic jump for joy. You have every reason to be a proud grandma. Congratulations to your granddaughter on her medals at her competition. So nice to hear that your family had a great time at
Universal.



Have been busy past few days. Sounds like everyone on the boards here has had some nice days to get out and enjoy warmer weather.

Hubby and I went for dinner on the beach Wednesday. Was nice meal and some folks were flying kites. Will put those pics in from my phone.
Dinner was yummy.





I went up to KSC with a fellow Rocket Sista Thursday. Was a nice pre-birthday Celebration day. Wow......has KSC changed since I was there about 12 years ago. I remember seeing Schumi’s pics and trip report on their trip to KSC.

It was extremely humbling to be reminded of the sacrifices that were made to advance our knowledge of Space travel and research. If you haven’t been to KSC it’s very much worth a visit. It is not far from Orlando and if you have the time go and enjoy. There are some really fun interactive things for children also.



Friday my birthday was spent on the beach shelling and enjoying the weather.

Yesterday went out to breakfast at my favorite local restaurant and then went to the Farmers Market in Ft Pierce. There was a awesome jazz/rock band playing there.  The singer who also played the guitar was awesome. She is incredibly talented.

There is a lady there that makes beautiful Larimar and Pearl jewelry. I found a piece for great-granddaughters up coming birthday.

This evening my other two Rocket Sistas and I are getting together to have margaritas and a Mexican dinner before we watch the space ship take off.  They have been delaying this particular Falcon 9 Rocket do to issues so hopefully the winds will lay down and it can launch this evening at 8:37 pm. SpaceX is sending up more satellites on the rocket.

We had thought about driving up to Banana River on the 528 East or to another better place in Titusville to watch it go off, but scrapped that idea as it might be crowded with all the folks vacationing in the area.

Have to say I have had the nicest past few days.......LOL....with all this Celebrating it pays to get old......LOL....how sweet it is. Thank you Lord for another year, although it has been trying at times.

Hope everyone is doing well.


For all our homies that are not feeling well...... get well soon. You have more fun trips to look forward to at Universal.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Sunday afternoon Sans family
> 
> 
> View attachment 559640
> 
> 
> View attachment 559637
> 
> 
> 
> Charade hang in there. Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers your way that the docs can help you find a solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He seems very comfortable in his bed. Cute picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you have a fun trip planned. I will get back to the trip report  today. So glad you are enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute cat.  They are amazing how they can contort their little bodies to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> Mac sending lots of mummy dust and good wishes your way that you feel better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL........He has a look like “Alright just try making me move off the bed”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated birthday to your DIL.
> 
> View attachment 559642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting older has it’s awesome advantages. Most folks become wiser with age and if you have worked hard and invested wisely you can buy what ever you want. I always love seeing older folks driving around in their Jaguar sports cars with the top down.
> 
> Captain Tom showed us all that even in advanced age we all have something to contribute.
> 
> So celebrate getting older no matter what age you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear they have a plan in place for your mom. Prayers for her as she gets her testing and prepares for surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sound like they are having a lovely time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the weight loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.....looks so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your toe gets better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. To hear your hubby felt so bad after his second shot. Hope he is feeling better now.
> 
> Neighbor and her husband had their second shot yesterday. They both took extra strength Tylenol before the shot yesterday afternoon and again last night and this morning just to be safe. Called her a little while ago and they both are doing well so far. They had the Moderna vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it’s normal and depends on the how turbulent the Ocean has been. We have had some high winds on and off out of the East Southeast that’s causing strong currents and pushing tides farther in on beaches bringing the jellyfish in in some areas. It’s windy again today.
> 
> My friend and I were walking on the beach Friday and we commented that we haven’t scene any jelly fish lately and how strange that was. A lot of the local kids who skim board and surf will take their boards and pick them up and throw them back in the water and then go farther on down the beach and surf.
> 
> The jellyfish are beautiful to look at, but their sting is horrible I have heard. Another reason why I will not swim in the ocean anymore. That along with the sharks and rip currents.
> 
> The beaches will flag purple if they if the LG finds jellyfish or shark activity.
> 
> View attachment 559638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a perfect gymnastic jump for joy. You have every reason to be a proud grandma. Congratulations to your granddaughter on her medals at her competition. So nice to hear that your family had a great time at
> Universal.
> 
> 
> 
> Have been busy past few days. Sounds like everyone on the boards here has had some nice days to get out and enjoy warmer weather.
> 
> Hubby and I went for dinner on the beach Wednesday. Was nice meal and some folks were flying kites. Will put those pics in from my phone.
> Dinner was yummy.
> 
> View attachment 559662
> 
> 
> View attachment 559665
> I went up to KSC with a fellow Rocket Sista Thursday. Was a nice pre-birthday Celebration day. Wow......has KSC changed since I was there about 12 years ago. I remember seeing Schumi’s pics and trip report on their trip to KSC.
> 
> It was extremely humbling to be reminded of the sacrifices that were made to advance our knowledge of Space travel and research. If you haven’t been to KSC it’s very much worth a visit. It is not far from Orlando and if you have the time go and enjoy. There are some really fun interactive things for children also.
> 
> View attachment 559636
> 
> Friday my birthday was spent on the beach shelling and enjoying the weather.
> 
> Yesterday went out to breakfast at my favorite local restaurant and then went to the Farmers Market in Ft Pierce. There was a awesome jazz/rock band playing there.  The singer who also played the guitar was awesome. She is incredibly talented.
> 
> There is a lady there that makes beautiful Larimar and Pearl jewelry. I found a piece for great-granddaughters up coming birthday.
> 
> This evening my other two Rocket Sistas and I are getting together to have margaritas and a Mexican dinner before we watch the space ship take off.  They have been delaying this particular Falcon 9 Rocket do to issues so hopefully the winds will lay down and it can launch this evening at 8:37 pm. SpaceX is sending up more satellites on the rocket.
> 
> We had thought about driving up to Banana River on the 528 East or to another better place in Titusville to watch it go off, but scrapped that idea as it might be crowded with all the folks vacationing in the area.
> 
> Have to say I have had the nicest past few days.......LOL....with all this Celebrating it pays to get old......LOL....how sweet it is. Thank you Lord for another year, although it has been trying at times.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> 
> For all our homies that are not feeling well...... get well soon. You have more fun trips to look forward to at Universal.
> 
> View attachment 559643










​Belated Birthday wishes to you Robbie.......I`m glad you had such a lovely pre birthday visit to KSC.......amazing place, and yes, I imagine you`ll have seen some tremendous changes since your last visit. 

Enjoy the launch tonight.......we`ll be in bed, although Kyle is working out how much sleep he really needs tonight......lol.......we`ll see the rerun tomorrow.......

Have a lovely evening, sounds like a nice time is planned......


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Hope everyone is having a nice Sunday.    Work up to rain but now the sun is shining.  I think it is supposed to get up to 70 today. DH cooked eggs and sausage this morning. He is more of a sausage person than bacon.  I know, the horror. It was nice surprise.   He had to rush off this morning. His dad is ordering a new truck so he had to go over and help his dad pick out what he wanted on the internet site. I am sure DH will probably enjoy that though, just as long as he doesn't come home wanting a new one himself.
> 
> Today is helping parents with technology day for the both of us. I am going over to my mom's to hook up her new computer and activate her new phone.  I am saying a silent prayer for patience today  Hopefully, it will go fine and should not take long.
> 
> I had a hair appointment Friday.  It was nice to freshen up my highlights but I think I am going to go lighter next time.
> 
> I am volunteering at a vaccination clinic Tuesday.  My cousin asked me if I could help out and I have the day off so why not.   It is for a large physician's group that coincidentally I go to. It was funny, I committed to the event Friday morning and that night I got a text inviting me to make an appointment for the vaccine.  I will not be getting the vaccine as I recently had COVID but probably will in a few months.   Of course last night it hit me that I have a dentist appointment that morning so I will call them tomorrow to reschedule the appointment.
> 
> Not sure about dinner. Maybe roasted turkey breast or a stir fry. Making chicken salad for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was lovely. I have used it everyday.   That is funny about your mom and the internet.  My mom is a little more up to speed but not much. My mom refers to Facebook as her  "e-mail" or "the internet" so I have to figure out what she is talking about when she tells me she saw so and so on the "internet" or "e-mail".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very surprised by it.  She said she wants to make everyone in our family one so they will have something to remember her by.
> 
> 
> 
> That is wonderful!!  Congrats on your success.  I started back last Monday on low carb.   I have not weighed myself yet but can tell I may have lost a pound or two.   I have about 40 or so to go so I am in in for the long haul...again.
> 
> 
> 
> We are missing cruising as well. We have only been twice so we are sorta new to it but we are definitely addicted now. For the longest time DH said he never wanted to go and we passed up several cruises with friends until he gave in back in 2017.  Now that is all he wants to do.  We are holding off on booking because they keep pushing the sail dates but will be definitely book as soon as they do however we will probably not sail until end of the year or next.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful plates and looks delish.
> 
> 
> 
> That will be fun!! Hope you have great weather!
> 
> 
> 
> I need to do that. I love fresh herbs just never have good luck with growing them.  I usually plant basil in my garden and that does well but everything else seems to fizzle.
> 
> 
> 
> What a great achievement! Congrats to your GD.  And a fabulous time in Daytona, definitely a win win.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, feel better soon.



Almost missed your post cam........

Oh nothing wrong with that breakfast......sounds good! I love those little sausage links you get in the USA.....they are strangely moreish....... Food sounds good!

Have fun volunteering this week......I`m sure you`ll enjoy it, and interacting with different people is always nice. 

Oh that is funny with your mum........I know mine still refers to some things as the thingy.....she saw it on the thingy.....yes mum, but can you narrow that down a bit please......lol......

Good to see you cam and have a great week........


----------



## Lynne G

Ah what a rainy and cool day.  Lots of puddles on the road, some so large, swerving around them, not taking any chances when you don’t know how deep they are.

Cam, nice to volunteer.  Yeah, hoping to see the sun today, but so far rounds of some very heavy rain.  Glad to be home after driving in that ick.

And so, bought steaks for the grill, a cheesecake, and some very good looking cinnamon buns.  Priority food, yep.  Big box store scores.  I think that store’s bakery and meat selection is one of the best. And bulk is fine.  We do lots with steak too.  Tonight will be on the grill, as while I’d rather have a bigger deck, our grill is steps from the door. Nice to be able to dash in and out when the weather is not nice.

Relaxing day, so glad about that. Made a new pot of tea. Picked up some hibiscus tea. Going to try it, as got a sample from the lady at big box store. Good thing is, if don’t like, no box of it.

Robo, have fun watching the rockets go off. So nice you are near it, to view. Glad to hear birthday was good, and will be enjoying some Mexican drinks. Enjoy that beautiful weather you have been having.

Mac, hope you are doing well.  Hope feeling better.

Charade, hope not raining where you are, and relaxing with the cat on this very wet Sunday.


----------



## schumigirl

Hope you like the Hibiscus tea Lynne.....and yes, steak is always good, can`t really go wrong there.



We loved our lamb tonight. It just melted and fell off the bone as I brought it out of the slow cooker. And I`m going to big up the red wine sauce I made as I was told it`s the nicest ever   .....quite the compliment. Made enough for three more meals, so I will freeze into portions.

Another beautiful day, lovely sunset and quite chilly tonight outside. So, no astronomy pictures tonight, but the moon is almost pure red tonight. It was the full moon last night, so it`s still huge looking. Very impressive. Haven`t seen it as red for a long time.

Despite claiming to be full, Tom has just made us up a little ice cream dessert......always room for a little of that.....then some tv and a dvd I think.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Sunday. Gray and dreary here. I think we are due for some sun again on Tuesday.

I finally read the Mary Higgins Clark book I got for Christmas. Sad that it's the last one I will ever read.




Realfoodfans said:


> Planning to use the fire pit for marshmallows later but currently everyone asleep.


 Do you have chocolate and graham crackers too?



Realfoodfans said:


> If you google Exeter bomb you will see footage of a bomb from the war that had to be detonated on site as too large to move. It was found on the edge of Exeter University’s campus. It is an area we know very well as my dearest cousin lives there and when we had our holiday property in Devon it was a short train ride into the city. My cousin and his partner were evacuated at 9am yesterday morning so drove down to Plymouth to his boat and had to stay there overnight. They are still waiting for the all clear. Travelling was allowed due to the situation.


How scary. I hope your cousin is able to go back home soon.



keishashadow said:


> Literally, jumping with the joy of youth.


Great leap.



cam757 said:


> Work up to rain but now the sun is shining. I think it is supposed to get up to 70 today.


 I am envious. Still gray and yucky here.



cam757 said:


> I will not be getting the vaccine as I recently had COVID but probably will in a few months. Of course last night it hit me that I have a dentist appointment that morning so I will call them tomorrow to reschedule the appointment.


I know of someone who got the vaccine too soon after having Covid. The side effects weren't pleasant.



Robo56 said:


> LOL........He has a look like “Alright just try making me move off the bed”.


 He took over B's bed after she went back to school. He still goes in there to sleep sometimes.



Robo56 said:


> Glad to hear they have a plan in place for your mom. Prayers for her as she gets her testing and prepares for surgery.


 Thank you. Hopefully we will know what she is dealing with in a few weeks.



Robo56 said:


> went up to KSC with a fellow Rocket Sista Thursday. Was a nice pre-birthday Celebration day. Wow......has KSC changed since I was there about 12 years ago. I remember seeing Schumi’s pics and trip report on their trip to KSC.


 I would love to go back sometime. I think it has been about 18 years since I was there.



Robo56 said:


> Friday my birthday was spent on the beach shelling and enjoying the weather.


 Happy belated birthday!



Lynne G said:


> Charade, hope not raining where you are, and relaxing with the cat on this very wet Sunday.


Mostly drizzling right now. Cold and gray. Dh and the cat and both sound asleep in his recliner.

I think I nodded off for a few minutes. I am trying not to nap during the day. I am trying to improve my night sleep. I have even started wearring my CPAP again.


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Charade67 we do sometimes do S’mores but no equivalent of Graham crackers here so we use digestive biscuits and sometimes chocolate coated digestives.  They enjoy the fire and the extending forks I bought after too many stick fires!
I never nap unless unwell but my sleep is dreadful so I have every sympathy.  Hope your weather improves - we have been lucky this weekend.

Lynne the steaks sound good.  Think we will drive to the farm butchers and get some ourselves this week.  Prefer them fresh so don’t buy and freeze them.  I’ve not eaten anything tonight but had plenty of water.

We are watching a pottery competition series on tv that we enjoy.  We are very close to an area called the Potteries where all the big companies set up such as Wedgwood, Royal Doulton etc and the more modern Emma Bridgewater.  We usually visit quite often and this competition is filmed at Middleport Pottery which we visited last with the children to see the installation of the poppies that came from The Tower of London.  You can tour the manufacturer and usually little gift shops and cafes.  Emma Bridgewater cafe is really lovely.



Think I will head to bed early and have a read.  We will be up with the lark.


----------



## schumigirl

Was the book really good Charade? I haven`t read any of MHC for many years. And not any of her recent ones.....

Nice picture realfood.......who doesn`t love poppies.




So, I didn`t manage to eat the ice cream after all......I guess we did eat a lot of lamb and not a drop of it left.

Tom said to not bother freezing the extra sauce I made, we`ll have something with it tomorrow and Tuesday too........I have lamb leg steaks so will cook them, they don`t take long as we have them very pink....sauce would work well with chicken too I guess. Will decide tomorrow, but that sauce was just so good. 

Had a change of password night tonight.....just hope I remember them!

And looking at folks who "follow" you.....I hadn`t looked there in years.........I wish I knew who all of them were. I guess some people join and don`t post much if at all. Some faces there that haven`t posted in such a long time. It`s like a visit down memory lane......

And the moon is back to white again.....


----------



## macraven

Happy belated birthday wishes Robbie 
I’m sure you had a marvelous day!

thank you Lynne, charade and homie family for your
well wishers for me


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Happy belated birthday wishes Robbie
> I’m sure you had a marvelous day!
> 
> thank you Lynne, charade and homie family for your
> well wishers for me



Good to see you post mac......

I think you may also be the victim of receiving duplicate emails from me along with Keisha......I had to just send that one five times before it went......lol....so apologies if you do get five!!


----------



## J'aime Paris

I went AWOL from here for a few days when DD was home for a visit....I missed pages, lol!!!
Will try to catch up on all, sorry if anything is missed  






Lynne G said:


> Paris, yum, I’d swing by for some fresh baked chocolate chip cookies.  Nice DD is coming home today.  Yep, a no cook dinner, nice.  Enjoy your meal out with DD.


It was a great visit....and always extra cookies to share!



schumigirl said:


> Yay for your dd being home......I do love the sound of that sushi place you go to....you`ll have a blast I`m sure and enjoy that time with her. No cooking is nice too.......


Yes, DD home and no cooking!  Wonderful!



Charade67 said:


> Alaska is so beautiful. I would go back in a heartbeat, but I don't want to go via cruise.
> View attachment 558959


Gorgeous photo!  Alaska is on my bucket list!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> The hubby and I changed the way we eat.  More moderation on things.  I am not one of those people who can do that extreme changing lifestyles.  We do eat lower carb most of the time.  DH has lost 50 lbs and I'm at 30 ( plateau yet again  )  So far, we are loving how we are feeling.


Fantastic accomplishment!!!!



schumigirl said:


> ​


I've done both, lol!



Charade67 said:


> We are planning our next Busch Gardens visit. They still aren't fully open here, and are still doing 4 hour events. For March they are having a St. Patrick's celebration. I'm happy because they are bringing back music and dancing.


Glad music and dancing will be back!!



keishashadow said:


> View attachment 559059View attachment 559060
> Off soon to get hair done.  Have been taking vitamin d & c, side effect appears to be hair growing rapidly, half way down my back again.  Last lop off was Novemember.


Nice deer photo!
I hope the hair appointment went well....always nice to have a bit of pampering!



Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Charade, hope BG fun for the St. Patty’s Day event BG is having.  Dorney and Sesame Place are both open, but with limited hours, with Dorney not open on the weekends, and neither have their water park open yet.  Mostly won’t see water parks open until maybe even June.  No parks for us any time soon.  But maybe in May.


Hope a May visit will be in your future!



Realfoodfans said:


> Some bad news for us today - another delay on Em’s final financial court hearing.  Seems totally unacceptable and we all reacted in different ways. Opens up a few more financial issues sadly.
> 
> Trying to remain calm.


Hopefully it will be sorted out sooner than later...must be frustrating.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Was very happy to walk outside this morning, and see that DH has swept my car off.  So I was able to just hop in and drive away.  I love it when he does little things like that!!!


Same!  I love the little thoughtful things!!



schumigirl said:


> Had such a busy day today......but a nice day. Bread turned out nice and dinner was lovely.......I did say I`d post the pictures........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was lush........just a little selection as it was just the two of us tonight, and a pink gin fizz to go along with it. We just set the table in the kitchen as it was just us.


I may be actually drooling right now!, lol  Those boards are gorgeous!
​


Lynne G said:


> Will be looking at countertops, as my sister wants to refresh her kitchen. Then we’ll get lunch together and eat in either her or my car.


I love looking at home improvement stuff!  Hope the outing was a success!



keishashadow said:


> Early yesterday afternoon Discovered our SWA fight next Wednesday was changed yet again.  Pulled the plug on it and went with Spirit (ugh). Wheels down at 8:30 am a lot better than mid afternoon, effectively cutting out a park day on a short trip.


SWA made a 12 hour itinerary change to my end of April flight.  I wasn't too happy about that..... Would mean losing an entire day.  I switched over to Delta.



Realfoodfans said:


> Really struggling with not seeing people now.  Feels endless and almost unbelievable we are all living through this.  Must be horrendous to be on your own.  Praying that everything improves at the rate being predicted.


Offering a hug....sorry you are struggling...



Charade67 said:


> Saw a new eye doctor yesterday. He said that the astigmatism correction on my glasses was wrong. I've ordered new glasses with the new prescription, so hopefully that will help. My biggest problem is seeing the computer screen at work. If I am still having problems with the new prescription, the doctor suggested I try a pair of glasses made specifically for computer use. I hope it doesn't come to that.


Glad the new eye doctor was able to help you out!



Lynne G said:


> And ack! Hate SW lately, as my last year’s Fall trip made me loose a whole day, arriving late and leaving early. I may change airlines one of these days. Crappy my airport is not a hub for them.


Yes, SWA is on the naughty list for me too



schumigirl said:


> Got some herb pots sorted outside today.......once they take apparently they`ll be planted.....I think.....I wasn`t listening   I just want to be able to cut my own herbs......he says Tom and I will love having our own herb garden. Well, 5 herbs will do as a start.


Good luck with the herbs.  I do not have a green thumb, but my mom adores gardening!



Realfoodfans said:


> It will be oatcakes with cheese and sausage for breakfast but not sure what to do with all the left over chicken yet. Any inspiration?


I make a good chicken salad with leftovers.



schumigirl said:


> So, another day of wandering in the garden......and I do mean wandering as I don`t have a clue.......Tom`s manshed does have their home made wine to check on....that`s always nice. Have a few things to do inside too, including some emails and phone calls.


What kind of wine does Tom make?  My DHs grandfather used to make homemade dandelion wine.



keishashadow said:


> Bare with a proud grandma. Was a bit sad due to 2nd shot timing that we weren’t able to go with the GD to FL last week.  Great time at Universal and perfect weather at daytona beach even tho ocean is so cold still this time of year.
> 
> Literally, jumping with the joy of youth.
> View attachment 559618
> 
> View attachment 559621
> 
> View attachment 559619The competition, an international one that was moved this year due to scheduling conflict at the tampa arena.  Probably good I didn’t attend, masks aren’t common in daytona ugh.
> View attachment 559620 Did well enough to come in third overall in her level.  Nice to see all her hard work & determination pay off.


Of course you're a proud grandma!  What a beautiful girl!!
Congrats on her hard work and accomplishment



Realfoodfans said:


> I perhaps spoke too soon about after effects of vaccination because I have waves of nausea this afternoon.  Not hungry at all but made some vegetable soup which is gentle on my system.  Kev is absolutely fine but then he is very rarely ever unwell.  Glad of that as he begins his root canal work tomorrow.
> 
> Schools here return on the 8th and Em has been trained and registered to carry out Covid testing at J’s school.  She will get a vaccination herself this week.  Proud she volunteered.


Feel better soon!
Volunteering to administer covid tests, wonderful!!  Bravo!



cam757 said:


> Today is helping parents with technology day for the both of us. I am going over to my mom's to hook up her new computer and activate her new phone.  I am saying a silent prayer for patience today  Hopefully, it will go fine and should not take long.
> 
> I am volunteering at a vaccination clinic Tuesday.  My cousin asked me if I could help out and I have the day off so why not.


Thank you for volunteering to help others!!
Good karma for you....helping parents is a nice thing!



Robo56 said:


> Hubby and I went for dinner on the beach Wednesday. Was nice meal and some folks were flying kites. Will put those pics in from my phone.
> Dinner was yummy.
> 
> View attachment 559662
> 
> 
> View attachment 559665
> 
> 
> 
> Friday my birthday was spent on the beach shelling and enjoying the weather.
> 
> Have to say I have had the nicest past few days.......LOL....with all this Celebrating it pays to get old......LOL....how sweet it is. Thank you Lord for another year, although it has been trying at times.


Cool kite pictures!
Happy Birthday!!!   Hope you are blessed with another wonderful year!!!



schumigirl said:


> Despite claiming to be full, Tom has just made us up a little ice cream dessert......always room for a little of that.....then some tv and a dvd I think.


When a little boy, my nephew declared that "Dessert has it's own spot in your tummy.  And no matter how full you are, there will always be room for dessert"!  Funny boy!!



Charade67 said:


> I think I nodded off for a few minutes. I am trying not to nap during the day. I am trying to improve my night sleep. I have even started wearring my CPAP again.


My DH finally relented a few years ago and got a CPAP.  Best sleep he's had in 20 years....and for me too!



Realfoodfans said:


> We are watching a pottery competition series on tv that we enjoy.  We are very close to an area called the Potteries where all the big companies set up such as Wedgwood, Royal Doulton etc and the more modern Emma Bridgewater.  We usually visit quite often and this competition is filmed at Middleport Pottery which we visited last with the children to see the installation of the poppies that came from The Tower of London.  You can tour the manufacturer and usually little gift shops and cafes.  Emma Bridgewater cafe is really lovely.


I think watching pottery being made is quite relaxing...




Enjoyed time spent with DD, it's always nice to have her home for a couple days!
She was very happy about the cookies I made.  We also grocery shopped, and I sent her back with loads of food for her refrigerator!  She and a couple friends made shrimp spring rolls last night for supper.  DD said they were delicious !




I DID IT!!  I went to the gym every single day of February!!!  It wasn't always easy to show up and sometimes I was sore....but I made my goal!!  
And tomorrow a new month begins.  Not sure if I'll go all 31 days, but I will continue regularly.  It feels good to commit to a few healthy routines!

Have a restful Sunday evening all!!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I went AWOL from here for a few days when DD was home for a visit....I missed pages, lol!!!
> Will try to catch up on all, sorry if anything is missed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a great visit....and always extra cookies to share!
> 
> 
> Yes, DD home and no cooking!  Wonderful!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous photo!  Alaska is on my bucket list!
> 
> 
> Fantastic accomplishment!!!!
> 
> 
> I've done both, lol!
> 
> 
> Glad music and dancing will be back!!
> 
> 
> Nice deer photo!
> I hope the hair appointment went well....always nice to have a bit of pampering!
> 
> 
> Hope a May visit will be in your future!
> 
> 
> Hopefully it will be sorted out sooner than later...must be frustrating.
> 
> 
> Same!  I love the little thoughtful things!!
> 
> 
> I may be actually drooling right now!, lol  Those boards are gorgeous!
> ​
> I love looking at home improvement stuff!  Hope the outing was a success!
> 
> 
> SWA made a 12 hour itinerary change to my end of April flight.  I wasn't too happy about that..... Would mean losing an entire day.  I switched over to Delta.
> 
> 
> Offering a hug....sorry you are struggling...
> 
> 
> Glad the new eye doctor was able to help you out!
> 
> 
> Yes, SWA is on the naughty list for me too
> 
> 
> Good luck with the herbs.  I do not have a green thumb, but my mom adores gardening!
> 
> 
> I make a good chicken salad with leftovers.
> 
> 
> What kind of wine does Tom make?  My DHs grandfather used to make homemade dandelion wine.
> 
> 
> Of course you're a proud grandma!  What a beautiful girl!!
> Congrats on her hard work and accomplishment
> 
> 
> Feel better soon!
> Volunteering to administer covid tests, wonderful!!  Bravo!
> 
> 
> Thank you for volunteering to help others!!
> Good karma for you....helping parents is a nice thing!
> 
> 
> Cool kite pictures!
> Happy Birthday!!!   Hope you are blessed with another wonderful year!!!
> 
> 
> When a little boy, my nephew declared that "Dessert has it's own spot in your tummy.  And no matter how full you are, there will always be room for dessert"!  Funny boy!!
> 
> 
> My DH finally relented a few years ago and got a CPAP.  Best sleep he's had in 20 years....and for me too!
> 
> 
> I think watching pottery being made is quite relaxing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoyed time spent with DD, it's always nice to have her home for a couple days!
> She was very happy about the cookies I made.  We also grocery shopped, and I sent her back with loads of food for her refrigerator!  She and a couple friends made shrimp spring rolls last night for supper.  DD said they were delicious !
> 
> View attachment 559711
> 
> 
> I DID IT!!  I went to the gym every single day of February!!!  It wasn't always easy to show up and sometimes I was sore....but I made my goal!!
> And tomorrow a new month begins.  Not sure if I'll go all 31 days, but I will continue regularly.  It feels good to commit to a few healthy routines!
> 
> Have a restful Sunday evening all!!



Congratulations Lori.......you have done so well with the gym! Takes some kind of dedication to do that.......can you share some of that will power......lol........

Glad you had a lovely visit with DD........and those shrimp rolls look wonderful! Very fresh and healthy. Did she enjoy last night? Yes, Kyle used to say when he was much younger he had a different tummy for chocolate lol......must be a man thing!

Tom and the guy who helps with gardening decided his new huge man shed that went up just over 2 years ago, would be big enough to make wine......so they tend to just make regular red or white with a few variations. They have tried some unusual ones, but they weren’t wonderful. They tried blackberry and a damson one, but they were too sweet but the rhubarb one was surprisingly nice. I think our gardener takes more home than I ever see, but I think that’s a good thing!

I do like those charcuterie boards, I think I’m going to get a few more......for the future when we can have dinner guests again.......one day.....lol.......

Have a lovely Sunday evening too.......


----------



## Lynne G

Oh my, a Sunday night, the trash out and alarm set. And it is still raining! Ugh. Soggy and wet everywhere. Saying a rainy Monday. So I guess appropriate for a Monday, not so much a Sunday.

But a little wahoo, as tomorrow is the first of March.


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, first day of March.......

And another gorgeous day here, but pure white everywhere with frost, it looks stunning outside, everything looks beautiful. 

Will make a couple of phone calls this morning, but planning to go out a walk along the beach for sure today, will be well wrapped up though. 

Cereal for breakfast this morning or toast, haven`t decided yet, but had first cup of tea behind me. Dinner will be chicken thighs in some of the red wine sauce left over from last night, looking forward to that and lunch.....who knows. 

Rather strangely just seen a pair of owls still flying around this morning..........it`s not often they`re still around at this time. Nice to see though.........

And a shout to our macraven 






































Have a wonderful Monday and Happy first day of March  ​


----------



## Realfoodfans

J’aime so glad you got to spend time with DD and well done in the gym.  We had onsite gyms at AZ when working and I would go regularly but once my legs became worse (lymphoedema) I was advised no high impact excercise but walking and swimming so I joined a private swimming pool and loved it.  Hoping to rejoin when things are more settled.

I’m feeling ok this morning so fingers crossed.  Not eaten yet.  Planning Keto bacon/cheeseburger casserole tonight and hoping L will try it - back up emergency fish fingers of course.

Kev is at the dentist so hoping it goes well for him.  We have another beautiful day so I will take Louie if he needs to take it easy.

Hoping Mac is improving and hugs to anyone who needs them.


----------



## schumigirl

Well, change of weather galore this morning. 

Fog rolled in, got rid of the frost, and now sunshine is starting to peek through, but it`s chilly. 

Went a walk along the beach and it was so busy as I guess folks just want to get out a walk. So many dogs though......saw a man chastise a woman who had one of those extendable dog leads but swiped out his granddaughter with the lead. She never even apologised! 

Lovely walk but, the sun has come out now.










An hour or so till lunch, decided on BLT`s.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, frosty Schumi.  Hope your morning has been nice.  With bacon, yum, for breakfast, nice.  And hope your tea is hot this morning.  Ack, too many people, and an inconsiderate dog walker too.  Enjoy that BLT sandwich

Aww, Julie. Yeah, nice to have a back up if all not wanting to eat something new. Hope DH was was good with his dental visit. Sweet Louie, hope he got a nice walk this morning.

No dove sounding but some other bird chirping with loud traffic heard. Very dark out, with a light rain shower. Sunrise is soon, though I doubt any beautiful sunrise. Quite the gray sky. 39F out, so happy no icing to contend with. There is still snow piles around, and with that Arctic air pushing this rainy low weather front, this time tomorrow will see 24F out with winds making it feel like 12F. Icy whatever is left from melting today. Those tacos better be warm tomorrow.

But as always, a Good Morning to Schumi and Julie.  And to all the homies too.

Ah yes, a Marvelous Monday, the first day of March.


Hehe, while several homies are enjoying their flowers  growing, not here.  None popping out of the snow.  Ground is soggy, but too hard to plant any new flowers.  Soon though.  With the below freezing in the overnight, no one has plants out yet.  And went by the little township park yesterday afternoon.  Was so bare looking as most of the trees are not evergreens.  But the deer are getting frisky.  Soon those very cute looking, small and spotted baby deer will arrive.

Ah, the month of March. A time change, crap loosing an hour, everyone green for a day, and Spring will arrive. A boo, and two yays.

Time for tea refill on this first day of the week day routine.

May your marvelous Monday find you healthy and even happy.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning and welcome to March. I am so happy that spring is almost here.  I had a super lazy day yesterday. I wish I could repeat it today, but if I don't go to work I don't get paid. I need to keep adding to my Universal trip fund. Today I am exactly 7 months from that trip. 




Realfoodfans said:


> we use digestive biscuits and sometimes chocolate coated digestives.


 I had to look that up. It sounded to me like some type of medicine. I guess I wasn't too far off.
Awesome poppy picture. 



schumigirl said:


> Was the book really good Charade? I haven`t read any of MHC for many years. And not any of her recent ones.....


I really enjoyed it, but I have liked everything she has written. This one was part of a series that she co wrote with another writer named Alafair Burke. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Gorgeous photo! Alaska is on my bucket list!


Thank you, I highly recommend a visit to Alaska. I also recommend taking the glacier sled dog tour. It was a little pricey, but totally worth it. 



J'aime Paris said:


> I DID IT!! I went to the gym every single day of February!!!


Congratulations! That is quite an accomplishment. The closest I have gotten to the gym lately is when I drive past the YMCA on the way to work. 

Speaking of work, I should head there now. Hoping I don't have to call any insurance companies today.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Afternoon all.  Kev could not have his dental work as x rays show calcification on the root which need microsurgery to remove. So a dental specialist required at a facility with correct equipment.  Weighing up the alternatives now.

Walk out was so warm - perfect Spring day.  Yes Lynne lots of flowers out and so many daffodils suddenly appeared with all this sunshine.

Charade yes it’s a strange name but they are a very popular biscuit that apparently originated in Scotland in 1839 by two Scottish doctors to aid digestion - unlikely but they are still around!

Em has gone to volunteer this afternoon so I have L currently cutting and sticking.  Won’t carry on much longer it is too nice a day. She is back in full time school next Monday.


----------



## Robo56

Good Monday morning Sans family  








cam757 said:


> I am volunteering at a vaccination clinic Tuesday.



What a nice thing to do. Hope all goes well.




schumigirl said:


> Belated Birthday wishes to you Robbie.......I`m glad you had such a lovely pre birthday visit to KSC.......amazing place, and yes, I imagine you`ll have seen some tremendous changes since your last visit.
> 
> Enjoy the launch tonight.......we`ll be in bed, although Kyle is working out how much sleep he really needs tonight......lol.......we`ll see the rerun tomorrow.......
> 
> Have a lovely evening, sounds like a nice time is planned......



Thank you. I had a very nice evening.




Lynne G said:


> Robo, have fun watching the rockets go off. So nice you are near it, to view. Glad to hear birthday was good, and will be enjoying some Mexican drinks. Enjoy that beautiful weather you have been having.



Thank you Lynne




schumigirl said:


> We loved our lamb tonight. It just melted and fell off the bone as I brought it out of the slow cooker. And I`m going to big up the red wine sauce I made as I was told it`s the nicest ever  .....quite the compliment. Made enough for three more meals, so I will freeze into portions.



Sounds delicious.




schumigirl said:


> Another beautiful day, lovely sunset and quite chilly tonight outside. So, no astronomy pictures tonight, but the moon is almost pure red tonight. It was the full moon last night, so it`s still huge looking. Very impressive. Haven`t seen it as red for a long time



Sounds beautiful.  We had the large white and yellow moon last night.




Charade67 said:


> Happy belated birthday!



Thank you.




macraven said:


> Happy belated birthday wishes Robbie
> I’m sure you had a marvelous day!



Thank you Mac.....I hope you are feeling better.




J'aime Paris said:


> Happy Birthday!!!  Hope you are blessed with another wonderful year!!!



Thank you.




J'aime Paris said:


> When a little boy, my nephew declared that "Dessert has it's own spot in your tummy. And no matter how full you are, there will always be room for dessert"! Funny boy!!



Sounds like a perfect hypothesis. Some littles are wise beyond their years....LOL




J'aime Paris said:


> Enjoyed time spent with DD, it's always nice to have her home for a couple days!
> She was very happy about the cookies I made. We also grocery shopped, and I sent her back with loads of food for her refrigerator! She and a couple friends made shrimp spring rolls last night for supper. DD said they were delicious !



So glad to hear you had a nice visit with your daughter. I bet she loves spending time with you and enjoyed your mom treats. The spring rolls look yummy.




J'aime Paris said:


> I DID IT!! I went to the gym every single day of February!!! It wasn't always easy to show up and sometimes I was sore....but I made my goal!!
> And tomorrow a new month begins. Not sure if I'll go all 31 days, but I will continue regularly. It feels good to commit to a few healthy routines!
> 
> Have a restful Sunday evening all!!



Congratulations on your commitment to working out.




schumigirl said:


> Went a walk along the beach and it was so busy as I guess folks just want to get out a walk.



You have a nice flat large surface of a beach to walk on. So nice to hear the weather is allowing you some beach walks.



I had a nice visit with my two fellow Rocket Sista’s yesterday evening. We ended up having Chinese takeout as the Mexican Restaurant we were going to originally order from was slammed. We still had the strawberry margaritas and boy were they strong, but good.

We decorated picture frames with space stickers and my fellow Rocket Sistas gave me some cute gifts. Granddaughter sent flowers.



We went out to my back yard to watch the rocket launch. It was a nice clear night and we were looking forward to seeing the nice big orange glow of the take off in the distance. Was kinda of regretting we didn’t go up to watch it. We had the live feed on our phones and I took a couple pics





Then at about T-1minute 12 seconds they aborted the take off. So it is rescheduled for 8:15 this evening. Hopefully if all is well it will take off this evening.


Was 80 degrees yesterday and sunshine today supposed to be 84. We had some high winds again yesterday. So will see what the day brings today.


Sending lots of Florida sunshine to the Sans family.



Have a great Monday.


----------



## Charade67

I have been at work only 6 minutes and already about to lose my sanity. My boss forwarded me an email from one of our lesser used insurance providers. They have a form to complete if you want to use telehealth services. There is a provider number that is specific to this insurance company that is needed to complete the form. My boss asked me if she has this number. It is literally the first item in the email! First is the number and then her name. I swear she doesn’t read half the stuff in her emails. She just forwards them to me to deal with.   
Rant over.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Monday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 559796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice thing to do. Hope all goes well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I had a very nice evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lynne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds beautiful.  We had the large white and yellow moon last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac.....I hope you are feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a perfect hypothesis. Some littles are wise beyond their years....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad to hear you had a nice visit with your daughter. I bet she loves spending time with you and enjoyed your mom treats. The spring rolls look yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your commitment to working out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a nice flat large surface of a beach to walk on. So nice to hear the weather is allowing you some beach walks.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a nice visit with my two fellow Rocket Sista’s yesterday evening. We ended up having Chinese takeout as the Mexican Restaurant we were going to originally order from was slammed. We still had the strawberry margaritas and boy were they strong, but good.
> 
> We decorated picture frames with space stickers and my fellow Rocket Sistas gave be some cute gifts. Granddaughter sent flowers.
> 
> View attachment 559798
> 
> We went out to my back yard to watch the rocket launch. It was a nice clear night and we were looking forward to seeing the nice big orange glow of the take off in the distance. Was kinda of regretting we didn’t go up to watch it. We had the live feed on our phones and I took a couple pics
> 
> View attachment 559799
> 
> View attachment 559797
> 
> Then at about T-1minute 12 seconds they aborted the take off. So it is rescheduled for 8:15 this evening. Hopefully if all is well it will take off this evening.
> 
> 
> Was 80 degrees yesterday and sunshine today supposed to be 84. We had some high winds again yesterday. So will see what the day brings today.
> 
> 
> Sending lots of Florida sunshine to the Sans family.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Monday.



Hope it does go tonight Robo, yes they said winds are higher than they`d like. 

Flowers are beautiful Robo......and yes, some lovely gifts that are very appropriate for you. Chinese food sounds lovely, and yes margaritas too.....can`t go wrong. 

Yes, our beaches here are lovely, but we prefer where we come from originally, beaches are stunning and we have palm trees on the beach on that side of the country. But, we love living beside the sea on either coast. 

I think you sent the sunshine as we have brilliant blue skies now and sun is high in the sky.......good to see you.....



My quotes aren`t working today.........

Lynne, hope your weather picks up, doesn`t sounds as nice as you usually get it. We have some wild flowers popping their heads up but no daffodils yet. But, the trees that flower are starting to show a little which is pretty.....the pink of the apple blossom is always the prettiest. 

How was the hibiscus tea for you? 



Charade.......never heard of the other author with MHC.  Glad you enjoyed it though. 

If our September trip happens, we`re 6 months out from that one.......not holding out much hope.....but another set of flights to defer till the following year......




BLT`s were lovely.....Tom has mayo on his, I don`t. I tried to argue I should get extra bacon as he has mayo......he didn`t quite agree with me.......

Sunshine is just beautiful now, so went out and brushed down one of the patios.....that`s my contribution to gardening today. I think I`ll get the power washer on it as the stone needs a good wash after the winter. 

Weirdly after mentioning looking at who "follows" you on the Dis, I came across a picture from 2008 I hadn`t seen for years of Raph_b......met him and his fiancee at HHN that year with Metro......think he`s married with two kids now. I don`t think he posts here now. 

Tom is making a cuppa......time for tea.


----------



## Lynne G

Was good tasting tea Schumi, but glad did not buy a big box of it. Was nice to have a sample of it, as had never heard of it.  I do like to at least try different teas.  Ah, March is still a transition month for us. Days like tomorrow, where high is still in the 30’s, but Wednesday to be in the mid 50’s.  As we get towards the end of the month, should not go below freezing as much.  And not beyond us to have snow in April.  But still glad the days are getting longer, and to be nicer days to come.  Windy March is not unusual either, and quite the wind we will have tomorrow.  

Ah Charade, yeah it’s certainly Monday when work starts out as not fun. Hope you have a more peaceful day. And yay, for still budgeting for the Fall trip.

Ack, Julie, but glad DH can get to another dentist to help. Nice you can play with L before she goes back to school.

Robo, good to hear you celebrated with Chinese food and margaritas. Great pictures of the rocket, and too bad not shot off last night. Glad to hear your warm weather and thanks for some of that beautiful Florida sunny weather. Hope to meet up with ya this Fall.

And so, noisy day, as all are on their week day routine. DH can be the noisiest. But I like a busy house. Had a delicious cinnamon bun. Put a little butter on it, and placed in the hot pan to warm it up. Yum. So, not needing that mid morning snack.

Ooh hear the trash trucks. Good, as stuffed the cans they were.

Time for more tea.  DH wanted coffee, but tea for me.  Not feeling that coffee yet.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Congratulations Lori.......you have done so well with the gym! Takes some kind of dedication to do that.......can you share some of that will power......lol........
> 
> Tom and the guy who helps with gardening decided his new huge man shed that went up just over 2 years ago, would be big enough to make wine......so they tend to just make regular red or white with a few variations. They have tried some unusual ones, but they weren’t wonderful. They tried blackberry and a damson one, but they were too sweet but the rhubarb one was surprisingly nice. I think our gardener takes more home than I ever see, but I think that’s a good thing!


Thank you!!

Wine making is an art form.  Fun to experiment with flavor choices!



Realfoodfans said:


> J’aime so glad you got to spend time with DD and well done in the gym.  We had onsite gyms at AZ when working and I would go regularly but once my legs became worse (lymphoedema) I was advised no high impact excercise but walking and swimming so I joined a private swimming pool and loved it.  Hoping to rejoin when things are more settled.


I love to swim and its such a low impact, whole body exercise.  I hope you get to the pool soon!



Charade67 said:


> Good morning and welcome to March. I am so happy that spring is almost here.  I had a super lazy day yesterday. I wish I could repeat it today, but if I don't go to work I don't get paid. I need to keep adding to my Universal trip fund. Today I am exactly 7 months from that trip.
> 
> Congratulations! That is quite an accomplishment. The closest I have gotten to the gym lately is when I drive past the YMCA on the way to work.


Thanks!!

7 months!  Woot Woot!  Keep the countdown rolling!



Realfoodfans said:


> Walk out was so warm - perfect Spring day.  Yes Lynne lots of flowers out and so many daffodils suddenly appeared with all this sunshine.


Sounds lovely!  
No flowers around here for quite some time yet...ugh!



Robo56 said:


> I had a nice visit with my two fellow Rocket Sista’s yesterday evening. We ended up having Chinese takeout as the Mexican Restaurant we were going to originally order from was slammed. We still had the strawberry margaritas and boy were they strong, but good.
> 
> We decorated picture frames with space stickers and my fellow Rocket Sistas gave me some cute gifts. Granddaughter sent flowers.
> 
> View attachment 559798


Such thoughtful gifts!!  Sounds like a great night with friends!

I hope the launch is able to happen tonight!



Lynne G said:


> Ah, March is still a transition month for us. Days like tomorrow, where high is still in the 30’s, but Wednesday to be in the mid 50’s.  As we get towards the end of the month, should not go below freezing as much.  And not beyond us to have snow in April.  But still glad the days are getting longer, and to be nicer days to come.  Windy March is not unusual either, and quite the wind we will have tomorrow.


I think I'm forwarding you our weather that we are experiencing today.  Currently 27 but feels like 15.  The wind was wicked yesterday to bring the cold temps back.  Thankfully its only temporary.... Will be near 40 tomorrow.





I have an appointment with the accountant tomorrow afternoon to get the dreaded taxes done.  I have a bit more organizing today, and then it will be in the hands of a professional, lol!

Meatloaf for supper with a side of butternut squash ravioli.  Which sounds better to top the ravioli....alfredo or marinara sauce??

Think I may treat myself to a Shamrock Shake today!!   I just love them!  Anyone else a fan of them?


Happy Monday!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Paris.  About the only item we get from Mickey D’s.  That time of year.  Yay!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Was good tasting tea Schumi, but glad did not buy a big box of it. Was nice to have a sample of it, as had never heard of it.  I do like to at least try different teas.  Ah, March is still a transition month for us. Days like tomorrow, where high is still in the 30’s, but Wednesday to be in the mid 50’s.  As we get towards the end of the month, should not go below freezing as much.  And not beyond us to have snow in April.  But still glad the days are getting longer, and to be nicer days to come.  Windy March is not unusual either, and quite the wind we will have tomorrow.
> 
> Ah Charade, yeah it’s certainly Monday when work starts out as not fun. Hope you have a more peaceful day. And yay, for still budgeting for the Fall trip.
> 
> Ack, Julie, but glad DH can get to another dentist to help. Nice you can play with L before she goes back to school.
> 
> Robo, good to hear you celebrated with Chinese food and margaritas. Great pictures of the rocket, and too bad not shot off last night. Glad to hear your warm weather and thanks for some of that beautiful Florida sunny weather. Hope to meet up with ya this Fall.
> 
> And so, noisy day, as all are on their week day routine. DH can be the noisiest. But I like a busy house. Had a delicious cinnamon bun. Put a little butter on it, and placed in the hot pan to warm it up. Yum. So, not needing that mid morning snack.
> 
> Ooh hear the trash trucks. Good, as stuffed the cans they were.
> 
> Time for more tea.  DH wanted coffee, but tea for me.  Not feeling that coffee yet.



No, the hibiscus tea wasn`t for me. I thought it lacked substance and had a sweet floral flavour I didn`t like. 

Good thing is there are thousands of teas out there to try. 





J'aime Paris said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Wine making is an art form.  Fun to experiment with flavor choices!
> 
> 
> I love to swim and its such a low impact, whole body exercise.  I hope you get to the pool soon!
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 7 months!  Woot Woot!  Keep the countdown rolling!
> 
> 
> Sounds lovely!
> No flowers around here for quite some time yet...ugh!
> 
> 
> Such thoughtful gifts!!  Sounds like a great night with friends!
> 
> I hope the launch is able to happen tonight!
> 
> 
> I think I'm forwarding you our weather that we are experiencing today.  Currently 27 but feels like 15.  The wind was wicked yesterday to bring the cold temps back.  Thankfully its only temporary.... Will be near 40 tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an appointment with the accountant tomorrow afternoon to get the dreaded taxes done.  I have a bit more organizing today, and then it will be in the hands of a professional, lol!
> 
> Meatloaf for supper with a side of butternut squash ravioli.  Which sounds better to top the ravioli....alfredo or marinara sauce??
> 
> Think I may treat myself to a Shamrock Shake today!!   I just love them!  Anyone else a fan of them?
> 
> View attachment 559850
> Happy Monday!




Yes, the abundance of flavours you can try with wine is wonderful. I think it`s just a base red they have right now, but they have some plans they said I`ll like......I hope so!

To go with meatloaf......marinara......

Never heard of a shamrock shake......I don`t think I like the sound of it.......lol.......




Dinner was nice. Enjoyed some red wine sauce again, and managed to freeze another portion for two of us. 

Chilly outside again tonight, no plans to go out though anyway.

And getting our shower ripped out tomorrow.....not sure when the new one will be fitted, I`m guessing he`ll tell us tomorrow when his plumber is coming.....not looking forward to the dust. Hopefully he won`t disturb Kyle too much as the office is over the side of the house. 

Thinking of having some hot chocolate tonight........


----------



## schumigirl

And a good Tuesday morning.......

Woke up in time to check if the SpaceX launch went ahead, had a look just in time to see it not going ahead again, got straight back to sleep. Will try not to wake up tonight at the same time......

Waiting for our guy to appear this morning, so up early, and cleared the whole bathroom out of anything still in there. Dreading the dust he`ll create. But, has to be done. 

Dull and grey day out there today, the sun is there, but think it`ll come out later. I hope so, we`ve been spoiled with weather lately. 

Almost done with the book group choice this time around, maybe a little too light weight of a choice, but it`s enjoyable.

Making chicken curry tonight for dinner, going for an Indian one to save going out to buy Thai ingredients as I don`t have any lemongrass or Kaffir lime leaves. So, that`ll keep me out of the way of the master bathroom this morning, and of course making mugs of tea along the way for our guy. 


Shout out to Vicki.....Tink1957......


























Happy Tuesday and Dr Seuss Day..........



​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes,  



Indeed, yes!   

Woot! Taco Tuesday. Hope Mac gets her Taco Bell dinner, so no cooking dinner for her tonight. Sending some taco smelling mummy dust well wishes to ya.

Ah, a good morning to Schumi. 25F out, but should be a bright and beautiful sunrise in about 45 minutes. As that wind, I can hear blowing across the house, so it made a very clear, and very dark, sky. So can see that airplane making that noise from the sky. Hope the sun has already come out for you as you bopped out to get the ingredients for dinner. Hope the dust is minimal. And yay, for a new shower in the bathroom. And hope the next book is still a good, but enjoyable one.

Ah yes, time for that tea.

Terrific Taco Tuesday to all the homies.  Eat a taco or two, good for ya.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah yes,
> 
> View attachment 559974
> 
> Indeed, yes!
> 
> Woot! Taco Tuesday. Hope Mac gets her Taco Bell dinner, so no cooking dinner for her tonight. Sending some taco smelling mummy dust well wishes to ya.
> 
> Ah, a good morning to Schumi. 25F out, but should be a bright and beautiful sunrise in about 45 minutes. As that wind, I can hear blowing across the house, so it made a very clear, and very dark, sky. So can see that airplane making that noise from the sky. Hope the sun has already come out for you as you bopped out to get the ingredients for dinner. Hope the dust is minimal. And yay, for a new shower in the bathroom. And hope the next book is still a good, but enjoyable one.
> 
> Ah yes, time for that tea.
> 
> Terrific Taco Tuesday to all the homies.  Eat a taco or two, good for ya.



I wish I liked Taco`s......not a fan of Mexican anything. I do like salsa and guacamole with spicy chips though.......

Yes, didn`t need to go out as I had all the ingredients to make an Indian curry......sounds like you have a lovely day coming up. This time of year is a hit or a miss for us usually too......it can be snowing, or a very early heatwave.....although usually something inbetween. 

Have a good day Lynne.......





No real mess to speak of, haven`t been up yet to see the empty gap, but he`s still doing some prep for work we`re having done while they`re here......the guy can turn his hand to anything. 

Just been asked what`s for lunch........


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, I’m sure lunch will not be tacos, Schumi.


----------



## macraven

Mr Mac is out of town so taco Tuesday is calling my name today


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good afternoon all.  Another beautiful morning - thick frost but perfect blue sky.  Some parcels to collect so we had a drive out for them and a short walk.  

Smoked mackerel and salad for lunch and grocery order arriving later this afternoon.  Kev is going over to help DS remove furniture from the nursery as the decorator is arriving on Friday.  Wish I could go with him but sadly not allowed yet.

Contemplating another holiday booking but concerned now in case court dates change again. Not something travel insurance would cover.

Hoping everyone is doing ok.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Me Mac is out of town so taco Tuesday is calling my name today











​


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Never heard of a shamrock shake......I don`t think I like the sound of it.......lol.......



This is a Shamrock Shake from McDonalds.  If you like mint, you may enjoy it.  If you don't like mint, well then, no.
DH and I each had our own last night.  No sharing shakes, lol!



schumigirl said:


> No real mess to speak of, haven`t been up yet to see the empty gap, but he`s still doing some prep for work we`re having done while they`re here......the guy can turn his hand to anything.


Glad it's not been too messy, hope it stays that way!



macraven said:


> Me Mac is out of town so taco Tuesday is calling my name today


Hi Mac!  Nice seeing you post....tacos sound great!



Realfoodfans said:


> Contemplating another holiday booking but concerned now in case court dates change again. Not something travel insurance would cover.


Where will you go, if able?




Breakfast is english muffins topped with peanut butter and honey, with raspberries on the side.  Having a second cup of coffee too, before leaving for the gym.

It's a sunny, sunny day and we will reach near 40 this afternoon!  


Happy Taco Tuesday!!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> View attachment 559983
> This is a Shamrock Shake from McDonalds.  If you like mint, you may enjoy it.  If you don't like mint, well then, no.
> DH and I each had our own last night.  No sharing shakes, lol!
> 
> 
> Glad it's not been too messy, hope it stays that way!
> 
> 
> Hi Mac!  Nice seeing you post....tacos sound great!
> 
> 
> Where will you go, if able?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast is english muffins topped with peanut butter and honey, with raspberries on the side.  Having a second cup of coffee too, before leaving for the gym.
> 
> It's a sunny, sunny day and we will reach near 40 this afternoon!
> 
> View attachment 559989
> Happy Taco Tuesday!!



Mint???????






lol......hate mint anything......it`s up there with other nasties like coriander (cilantro) and caulifower rice....... 

No, not too much of a mess thankfully. He is very tidy, but there are some things you can`t do without making some mess....

Have a lovely time at the gym......


----------



## Realfoodfans

So warm today that as groceries came early and everyone is out I took Louie out again along the lane. One direction from here is to the community and a few shops then on into town about 2 miles.  The other direction is very quickly - after passing a few houses - just a country road with farms and cottages.  A very wide grass verge to one side so a nice walk past the sheep and cattle.  Didn’t go far but the road continues for a few miles though not safe walking further along.

J’aime I was looking at the Yorkshire dales. I’ve been a few times and it’s really beautiful and lots of walking, history and little villages. The cottage I found was near a riding school too. We won’t be looking at overseas for the foreseeable future. Kev keeps telling me not to worry about it but so many places already fully booked.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah travel is so iffy for so many.  Interestingly, Keisha, our state said no more tests or quarantine for our state travelers going or coming from or into our state.  Cruises, on the other hand, sadly, not on our radar any time soon.  And, don’t really want to be the first back.  And, don’t see our borders opening this Spring.  Maybe by end of Summer?  I hope so for all those wanting to vacation overseas.   I hope to still do our short NYC trip.  That won’t be until June.  

Ooh, I’m going to play that what’s for lunch too. No idea. Nothing left over last night. Steak was delicious.

Will do that lunchtime walk. Yeah, sunglasses, thank you beautiful sun, and a winter coat, gloves and winter hat, thank you 25 to 30mph wind and that temp is 30F.

Paris, yum.  I do like mint flavored ice cream. We buy mint chocolate chip ice cream at the grocery stores.  Will have to go and get one of those shakes though.  Will not put mint in my tea though.  A mojito, yep.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yeah travel is so iffy for so many.  Interestingly, Keisha, our state said no more tests or quarantine for our state travelers going or coming from or into our state.  Cruises, on the other hand, sadly, not on our radar any time soon.  And, don’t really want to be the first back.  And, don’t see our borders opening this Spring.  Maybe by end of Summer?  I hope so for all those wanting to vacation overseas.   I hope to still do our short NYC trip.  That won’t be until June.
> 
> Ooh, I’m going to play that what’s for lunch too. No idea. Nothing left over last night. Steak was delicious.
> 
> Will do that lunchtime walk. Yeah, sunglasses, thank you beautiful sun, and a winter coat, gloves and winter hat, thank you 25 to 30mph wind and that temp is 30F.
> 
> Paris, yum.  I do like mint flavored ice cream. We buy mint chocolate chip ice cream at the grocery stores.  Will have to go and get one of those shakes though.  Will not put mint in my tea though.  A mojito, yep.



Hope you do get to NY Lynne. I`m not convinced International travel will open up this year.....not with all the new variants. People are complaining America shut it borders.....I wish more countries would do that. Our borders are wide open and folks disregarding the rules everywhere. 

I saw PA was changing their test and quarantine status, think a few NY`rs are hoping the same for them soon.

Steak is good! It`s funny, none of us like mint in this house....but one of my nieces says the only ice cream worth eating is mint choc chip.......




Curry smells gorgeous......I tried to make naan breads, but they didn`t work....again, so will make some sweet pilau rice instead, we all like that. 

Been cold here all day. Had a facetime with a cousin over on the other side and she looked frozen as she had just come in from their once a day walk. Bless her......she`s so funny. She works in CID and I always love to hear her stories. 

Lamps are on, it`s only 5pm but the dull grey skies seem darker today.


----------



## Charade67

Quick late night check in. I woke up this morning with an upset tummy, and haven't felt well all day. I haven't eaten much today. Tomorrow might be a saltine  cracker and ginger ale kind of day. 

No shamrock shake for me. I'm not a big fan of mint. about the only time I eat it is if I have some of the Andes mints after a meal at Olive Garden, or I will occasionally eat a York Peppermint Patty.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Realfoodfans said:


> J’aime I was looking at the Yorkshire dales. I’ve been a few times and it’s really beautiful and lots of walking, history and little villages. The cottage I found was near a riding school too. We won’t be looking at overseas for the foreseeable future. Kev keeps telling me not to worry about it but so many places already fully booked.


Sounds really lovely!  



Lynne G said:


> Paris, yum.  I do like mint flavored ice cream. We buy mint chocolate chip ice cream at the grocery stores.  Will have to go and get one of those shakes though.  Will not put mint in my tea though.  A mojito, yep.


Mint chocolate chip ice cream is so yummy!  And the mojito too!!



schumigirl said:


> Steak is good! It`s funny, none of us like mint in this house....but one of my nieces says the only ice cream worth eating is mint choc chip.......


Steak is great!  And your niece has sound reasoning, lol!!



Charade67 said:


> Quick late night check in. I woke up this morning with an upset tummy, and haven't felt well all day. I haven't eaten much today. Tomorrow might be a saltine  cracker and ginger ale kind of day.
> 
> No shamrock shake for me. I'm not a big fan of mint. about the only time I eat it is if I have some of the Andes mints after a meal at Olive Garden, or I will occasionally eat a York Peppermint Patty.


Sorry you're not feeling well.....ironic that mint is sometimes used to settle stomach issues...





Ended up being an errands day after my appt. by the accountant ....post office, bank, tanning, dry cleaning, grocery store.  
We had pasta for dinner, easy peasy.  
Watching the last season of Schitt's Creek on Netflix.  I'll be sad when I'm finished.  Really funny show!
Have a nice night


----------



## Charade67

J'aime Paris said:


> ironic that mint is sometimes used to settle stomach issues...


So I should get some York Peppermint Patties to go with my crackers and ginger ale?


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Quick late night check in. I woke up this morning with an upset tummy, and haven't felt well all day. I haven't eaten much today. Tomorrow might be a saltine  cracker and ginger ale kind of day.
> 
> No shamrock shake for me. I'm not a big fan of mint. about the only time I eat it is if I have some of the Andes mints after a meal at Olive Garden, or I will occasionally eat a York Peppermint Patty.



Hope you feel better today Charade.......I swear by fresh ginger for upset tummies, but any form is supposed to help.





J'aime Paris said:


> Sounds really lovely!
> 
> 
> Mint chocolate chip ice cream is so yummy!  And the mojito too!!
> 
> 
> Steak is great!  And your niece has sound reasoning, lol!!
> 
> 
> Sorry you're not feeling well.....ironic that mint is sometimes used to settle stomach issues...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up being an errands day after my appt. by the accountant ....post office, bank, tanning, dry cleaning, grocery store.
> We had pasta for dinner, easy peasy.
> Watching the last season of Schitt's Creek on Netflix.  I'll be sad when I'm finished.  Really funny show!
> Have a nice night



I`m going to try Schitts Creek again.......someone said, if you get over the 4th episode, we`ll love it. But we didn`t make it past the 3rd.....but so many folks rave about it, and we love Catherine O Hara and Eugene Levy, so I`m not sure why it didn`t click straight away. 





Our very own Keishashadow and her mister set off on their vacation today..............hope you both have a wonderful trip Janet.........













We have some lightning forecast this morning, little bit of rain, some sunshine and light winds.......yep, it`s that time of year where we can get any weather. 

Going out to do some shopping this morning......didn`t get a delivery as we didn`t really need that much. So will get our usual fresh for the next few days as the plumber will be here tomorrow and then we have some work being done on Friday. Tom`s famous for the line......"get the guy" so, I got the guy.......nabbed him while he was here yesterday for a few other little jobs that I wanted doing. 

Will make a nice lunch as Kyle has the day off today.......

Dinner is apparently pizza......so I`m told. I won`t complain. 

It does look so dull outside, so hoping it brightens up and we`ll get out a walk later, but not looking too good right now. 

Croissants for breakfast this morning with some marmalade I think. And tea, lots of tea. 






























Happy Wednesday     ​


----------



## keishashadow

Good morning sunshines


schumigirl said:


> Our very own Keishashadow and her mister set off on their vacation today..............hope you both have a wonderful trip Janet.........


What a lovely send off thank you. Waiting for them to call boarding

belated happy birthday wishes to Robbie!  Sounds like you had a wonderful day

2nd vaccine side effects were a bit harsh for the mr & me.  Like the flu but rolls thru within 2 days or so...well worth the discomfort!!!

Hair had decided orange cast after appt Friday, had to have hair re-highlighted yesterday.  Good news is it’s still attached to my head

keep a light in the window


----------



## Lynne G

Hope Keisha is enjoying her flight now.  Safe travels and wishing you boatloads of fun when you get there.  

Schumi, quite the weather you are having.  We get a warmer and wall to wall sunny day.  Mind you, still starting out below freezing, but at least 4 degrees warmer at 28F.  But a glorious late Winter afternoon, as thermometer will most likely say 50F.  Pizza sounds great for dinner.

Charade, I hope you feel much better today. Upset tummy, not fun at all . Well wishes sent to you.

Paris, hope you are doing well, and got all the errands ran yesterday, so can relax today.

But as I too enjoy that morning cup of tea, there’s a smile as well.  Ah yes,



Yay!  A Wednesday is here. And yay, camel reminder that such a Wednesday is the middle of the week, and yep, get over this hump of this day, and woot woot, Friday then is only one day away.

A Great Morning hello to Schumi, Keisha, Charade, Julie, Paris, Robo, Sue, Mac and all the homies.  And have a wonderful Wednesday too, homies.  

Ooh more tea? Why yes. Schumi and I know, lots of tea, a good thing. 

Breakfast hunt is on.  There may be a cinnamon bun left.  That surely needs to be grilled with a smear of butter.  Later homies.


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, weird weather Lynne, cooler all over here in the UK.....and we have a weird fog that is swirling despite it being as still as it could be. Plenty of tea around today. Enjoy that sunshine when it does appear.....


And Keisha will be well on her way to the sunshine.......




Ended up with grilled sandwiches for lunch and had a nice chatty lunch today. Just wish the weather was a bit nicer, but so grey with the mist hanging low. 

And yes, pizza for tonight. 

Few little bits and bobs to do this afternoon......keeps me out of mischief.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Unusually I think we’ve done better for weather than Carole this week.  London on the news grey and cloudy.  Changes forecast from this afternoon but can’t complain.

A friend of mine from my food blogger days has been doing weekly live children’s cooking classes. Last one today as children return to school so L and I joined in to make a chocolate mini egg cookie cake. Looks good.  Hopefully a gooey centre.



Hope those under the weather are improving and Keisha has a wonderful time.  Oh my so long since we were on a flight!


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 



Happy Trails to Keisha and her hubby. Have a great trip.







schumigirl said:


> Hope it does go tonight Robo, yes they said winds are higher than they`d like.



It has been postponed again. When I looked yesterday evening they had  rescheduled it to 3:24 am Thursday morning. Will see. The winds are picking up today and we have sun and clouds and rain possible. If the weather cooperates and the mechanical issues are sorted should go. Night time lift offs if the sky is clear are beautiful to watch. This one will be a good time for you all as it will be about 9:34 your time in the morning.




schumigirl said:


> Yes, our beaches here are lovely, but we prefer where we come from originally, beaches are stunning and we have palm trees on the beach on that side of the country. But, we love living beside the sea on either coast.



I didn’t know Scotland had palm trees.



keishashadow said:


> belated happy birthday wishes to Robbie! Sounds like you had a wonderful day
> 
> 2nd vaccine side effects were a bit harsh for the mr & me. Like the flu but rolls thru within 2 days or so...well worth the discomfort!!!
> 
> Hair had decided orange cast after appt Friday, had to have hair re-highlighted yesterday. Good news is it’s still attached to my head
> 
> keep a light in the window



Thank you Keisha........wishing you and your Mr have a lovely vacation.

Sorry to hear you both felt unwell after your second shot. It’s all over now. It’s vacation time.

Glad to hear you were able to get your hair fixed and yes having the hair stay attached is a good thing.

Charade I hope you feel better soon.

Mac hope you are feeling better.

Hey! Tink 



My neighbors next door felt well the day of the shot, then the next day she felt sick and her arm swelled up and turned red at the injection site and here husband complained of back pain.


I’am sitting here in the cat bird seat.....LOL....my favorite comfy chair in the family room with view of water, palms, birds, squirrels etc....That’s what my hushbsnd calls it.....LOL

It’s sunny then cloudy as the clouds are moving over and the winds are picking up. Looks like it could rain.

I have a massage today. It was a birthday present. When I called to schedule they asked if I wanted deep muscle or gentle. Gentle please. I scheduled a massage at a nice place here a couple of years ago and petite lady therapist came in and I thought she was going to break by back.......LOL.....I had to tell her to ease off on the pressure and she said she had a 80 year old lady who loved her deep muscle massage. I asked if the lady walked out afterwards and she laughed.



I have started on masks for granddaughters Bridal Shower. They will be in little gift bags with other things. I have a lady that does beautiful custom invitations working on those and I have ordered a few decorations. Have had things on the back burner so to speak. Need to get busy.

Need to get scooting.

Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Charade67 said:


> So I should get some York Peppermint Patties to go with my crackers and ginger ale?


Can't hurt, lol!
Here's hoping you're already feeling better today....!



schumigirl said:


> I`m going to try Schitts Creek again.......someone said, if you get over the 4th episode, we`ll love it. But we didn`t make it past the 3rd.....but so many folks rave about it, and we love Catherine O Hara and Eugene Levy, so I`m not sure why it didn`t click straight away.
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday     ​


Oh, do give it another try!!



keishashadow said:


> Good morning sunshines
> 
> What a lovely send off thank you. Waiting for them to call boarding
> 
> belated happy birthday wishes to Robbie!  Sounds like you had a wonderful day
> 
> 2nd vaccine side effects were a bit harsh for the mr & me.  Like the flu but rolls thru within 2 days or so...well worth the discomfort!!!
> 
> Hair had decided orange cast after appt Friday, had to have hair re-highlighted yesterday.  Good news is it’s still attached to my head
> 
> keep a light in the window


Have a super vacation!!!!!!   

Sorry you and DH had harsh side effects, but better now!  
I've had a few "do overs" with hair color over the years....



Lynne G said:


> Hope Keisha is enjoying her flight now.  Safe travels and wishing you boatloads of fun when you get there.
> 
> Schumi, quite the weather you are having.  We get a warmer and wall to wall sunny day.  Mind you, still starting out below freezing, but at least 4 degrees warmer at 28F.  But a glorious late Winter afternoon, as thermometer will most likely say 50F.  Pizza sounds great for dinner.
> 
> Charade, I hope you feel much better today. Upset tummy, not fun at all . Well wishes sent to you.
> 
> Paris, hope you are doing well, and got all the errands ran yesterday, so can relax today.
> 
> But as I too enjoy that morning cup of tea, there’s a smile as well.  Ah yes,
> 
> View attachment 560143
> 
> Yay!  A Wednesday is here. And yay, camel reminder that such a Wednesday is the middle of the week, and yep, get over this hump of this day, and woot woot, Friday then is only one day away.
> 
> A Great Morning hello to Schumi, Keisha, Charade, Julie, Paris, Robo, Sue, Mac and all the homies.  And have a wonderful Wednesday too, homies.
> 
> Ooh more tea? Why yes. Schumi and I know, lots of tea, a good thing.
> 
> Breakfast hunt is on.  There may be a cinnamon bun left.  That surely needs to be grilled with a smear of butter.  Later homies.


That cinnamon bun sounds quite delicious!!  I'm still on my first cup of coffee....will figure out breakfast soon.
Happy Hump Day, Lynne!





Our Keurig gets quite a workout each morning.  DH leaves the house with a cup in hand daily and I normally have 2-3 cups myself.  I love trying new flavored creamers...todays choice is Oatmeal Creme Pie!!

Lunch will be leftovers, and I'm thinking turkey rice bowls for supper.  A light meal with less calories than my normal cooking.

A trip to the gym, a few phone calls, pay a few bills, and a load of laundry is on the horizon for today.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Realfoodfans said:


> Unusually I think we’ve done better for weather than Carole this week.  London on the news grey and cloudy.  Changes forecast from this afternoon but can’t complain.
> 
> A friend of mine from my food blogger days has been doing weekly live children’s cooking classes. Last one today as children return to school so L and I joined in to make a chocolate mini egg cookie cake. Looks good.  Hopefully a gooey centre.
> 
> View attachment 560157
> 
> Hope those under the weather are improving and Keisha has a wonderful time.  Oh my so long since we were on a flight!


That looks so pretty!!



Robo56 said:


> Good morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 560154
> 
> Happy Trails to Keisha and her hubby. Have a great trip.
> 
> View attachment 560156
> 
> View attachment 560155
> 
> 
> 
> It has been postponed again. When I looked yesterday evening they had  rescheduled it to 3:24 am Thursday morning. Will see. The winds are picking up today and we have sun and clouds and rain possible. If the weather cooperates and the mechanical issues are sorted should go. Night time lift offs if the sky is clear are beautiful to watch. This one will be a good time for you all as it will be about 9:34 your time in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t know Scotland had palm trees.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Keisha........wishing you and your Mr have a lovely vacation.
> 
> Sorry to hear you both felt unwell after your second shot. It’s all over now. It’s vacation time.
> 
> Glad to hear you were able to get your hair fixed and yes having the hair stay attached is a good thing.
> 
> Charade I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Mac hope you are feeling better.
> 
> Hey! Tink
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbors next door felt well the day of the shot, then the next day she felt sick and her arm swelled up and turned red at the injection site and here husband complained of back pain.
> 
> 
> I’am sitting here in the cat bird seat.....LOL....my favorite comfy chair in the family room with view of water, palms, birds, squirrels etc....That’s what my hushbsnd calls it.....LOL
> 
> It’s sunny then cloudy as the clouds are moving over and the winds are picking up. Looks like it could rain.
> 
> I have a massage today. It was a birthday present. When I called to schedule they asked if I wanted deep muscle or gentle. Gentle please. I scheduled a massage at a nice place here a couple of years ago and petite lady therapist came in and I thought she was going to break by back.......LOL.....I had to tell her to ease off on the pressure and she said she had a 80 year old lady who loved her deep muscle massage. I asked if the lady walked out afterwards and she laughed.
> 
> View attachment 560158
> 
> I have started on masks for granddaughters Bridal Shower. They will be in little gift bags with other things. I have a lady that does beautiful custom invitations working on those and I have ordered a few decorations. Have had things on the back burner so to speak. Need to get busy.
> 
> Need to get scooting.
> 
> Have a wonderful a Wednesday everyone.
> 
> View attachment 560153
> 
> View attachment 560152


A massage sounds heavenly right about now!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 560154
> 
> Happy Trails to Keisha and her hubby. Have a great trip.
> 
> View attachment 560156
> 
> View attachment 560155
> 
> 
> 
> It has been postponed again. When I looked yesterday evening they had  rescheduled it to 3:24 am Thursday morning. Will see. The winds are picking up today and we have sun and clouds and rain possible. If the weather cooperates and the mechanical issues are sorted should go. Night time lift offs if the sky is clear are beautiful to watch. This one will be a good time for you all as it will be about 9:34 your time in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t know Scotland had palm trees.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Keisha........wishing you and your Mr have a lovely vacation.
> 
> Sorry to hear you both felt unwell after your second shot. It’s all over now. It’s vacation time.
> 
> Glad to hear you were able to get your hair fixed and yes having the hair stay attached is a good thing.
> 
> Charade I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Mac hope you are feeling better.
> 
> Hey! Tink
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbors next door felt well the day of the shot, then the next day she felt sick and her arm swelled up and turned red at the injection site and here husband complained of back pain.
> 
> 
> I’am sitting here in the cat bird seat.....LOL....my favorite comfy chair in the family room with view of water, palms, birds, squirrels etc....That’s what my hushbsnd calls it.....LOL
> 
> It’s sunny then cloudy as the clouds are moving over and the winds are picking up. Looks like it could rain.
> 
> I have a massage today. It was a birthday present. When I called to schedule they asked if I wanted deep muscle or gentle. Gentle please. I scheduled a massage at a nice place here a couple of years ago and petite lady therapist came in and I thought she was going to break by back.......LOL.....I had to tell her to ease off on the pressure and she said she had a 80 year old lady who loved her deep muscle massage. I asked if the lady walked out afterwards and she laughed.
> 
> View attachment 560158
> 
> I have started on masks for granddaughters Bridal Shower. They will be in little gift bags with other things. I have a lady that does beautiful custom invitations working on those and I have ordered a few decorations. Have had things on the back burner so to speak. Need to get busy.
> 
> Need to get scooting.
> 
> Have a wonderful a Wednesday everyone.
> 
> View attachment 560153
> 
> View attachment 560152



We`re hoping for a take off in Texas later today/tonight our time....fingers crossed. They only give as little notice as possible there, but roads have been closed, town emptied and looks good to go....

Yes, on the West Coast mainly but the Gulf Stream runs along that side of the country.....we had many palm trees around us on the fronts of some seaside towns. Yep, many are surprised to hear that. 

Glad you had a nice massage and that`s a fun job with the bridal shower prep......have a lovely day........







J'aime Paris said:


> Can't hurt, lol!
> Here's hoping you're already feeling better today....!
> 
> 
> Oh, do give it another try!!
> 
> 
> Have a super vacation!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry you and DH had harsh side effects, but better now!
> I've had a few "do overs" with hair color over the years....
> 
> 
> That cinnamon bun sounds quite delicious!!  I'm still on my first cup of coffee....will figure out breakfast soon.
> Happy Hump Day, Lynne!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Keurig gets quite a workout each morning.  DH leaves the house with a cup in hand daily and I normally have 2-3 cups myself.  I love trying new flavored creamers...todays choice is Oatmeal Creme Pie!!
> 
> Lunch will be leftovers, and I'm thinking turkey rice bowls for supper.  A light meal with less calories than my normal cooking.
> 
> A trip to the gym, a few phone calls, pay a few bills, and a load of laundry is on the horizon for today.
> 
> View attachment 560159




I think we will for sure.......maybe ignore the first couple of episodes.......

You`re having a much healthier dinner than I am tonight!!! You do so well with your food......hope you have a lovely day too......it`s quite cold here, so not many outside things today for us. Same all over it seems......but we have this added fog which I`m sure drops the temps even further.......




Mid afternoon tea time I think, with some shortbread I baked after lunch......nice!


----------



## schumigirl

Robbie......here`s a couple of examples of Palm Trees around where we used to live in Scotland. The first one is from further up North. 

None of the pictures are mine, all courtesy of Google.....


----------



## Lynne G

Yum, that looks delicious, Julie.  

Robo, day sounds great, and enjoy that massage.

Paris, left over lunch always a good thing. My family, except for DH, are not fond of leftover meals. Thinking using the rest of the steaks we bought, will be grilled again. Thinking putting peppers and onions on the grill too. I like easy dinners.

And so, that very bright and beautiful weather.  Still cool to me, but lunchtime walk, yes.  Looking forward to it.  Did hear the doves cooing this morning.  Like hearing them.  Time for more tea.  Always enjoy sipping on it.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I am at work today with noting to do. This is going to be such a long day.




schumigirl said:


> Hope you feel better today Charade.......I swear by fresh ginger for upset tummies, but any form is supposed to help.





Lynne G said:


> Charade, I hope you feel much better today. Upset tummy, not fun at all . Well wishes sent to you.





Robo56 said:


> Charade I hope you feel better soon.





J'aime Paris said:


> Here's hoping you're already feeling better today....!



Thanks everyone. I do feel somewhat better today. I decided to just have crackers and ginger ale this morning and see how it sits. So far, so good.



keishashadow said:


> 2nd vaccine side effects were a bit harsh for the mr & me. Like the flu but rolls thru within 2 days or so...well worth the discomfort!!!


 Sorry to hear that, but hope you have a wonderful trip. 



Realfoodfans said:


> L and I joined in to make a chocolate mini egg cookie cake. Looks good. Hopefully a gooey centre.


 Looks really good.



Robo56 said:


> I have a massage today. It was a birthday present. When I called to schedule they asked if I wanted deep muscle or gentle. Gentle please. I scheduled a massage at a nice place here a couple of years ago and petite lady therapist came in and I thought she was going to break by back.......LOL.....I had to tell her to ease off on the pressure and she said she had a 80 year old lady who loved her deep muscle massage. I asked if the lady walked out afterwards and she laughed.


 A massage sounds nice. I was give a gift card for one for Christmas of 2019. Still haven’t used it. 



schumigirl said:


> here`s a couple of examples of Palm Trees around where we used to live in Scotland. The first one is from further up North.


 I didn’t know Scotland had palm trees either. Learned something new today.

I need to go find something to do today. If I get bored enough I might clean the refrigerator.


----------



## macraven

I want a trained cat like Robo shared with us..


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Robo56 said:


> Good Sunday afternoon Sans family
> 
> 
> View attachment 559640
> 
> 
> View attachment 559637
> 
> 
> 
> Charade hang in there. Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers your way that the docs can help you find a solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He seems very comfortable in his bed. Cute picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you have a fun trip planned. I will get back to the trip report  today. So glad you are enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute cat.  They are amazing how they can contort their little bodies to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> Mac sending lots of mummy dust and good wishes your way that you feel better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL........He has a look like “Alright just try making me move off the bed”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated birthday to your DIL.
> 
> View attachment 559642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting older has it’s awesome advantages. Most folks become wiser with age and if you have worked hard and invested wisely you can buy what ever you want. I always love seeing older folks driving around in their Jaguar sports cars with the top down.
> 
> Captain Tom showed us all that even in advanced age we all have something to contribute.
> 
> So celebrate getting older no matter what age you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear they have a plan in place for your mom. Prayers for her as she gets her testing and prepares for surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sound like they are having a lovely time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the weight loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.....looks so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your toe gets better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. To hear your hubby felt so bad after his second shot. Hope he is feeling better now.
> 
> Neighbor and her husband had their second shot yesterday. They both took extra strength Tylenol before the shot yesterday afternoon and again last night and this morning just to be safe. Called her a little while ago and they both are doing well so far. They had the Moderna vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it’s normal and depends on the how turbulent the Ocean has been. We have had some high winds on and off out of the East Southeast that’s causing strong currents and pushing tides farther in on beaches bringing the jellyfish in in some areas. It’s windy again today.
> 
> My friend and I were walking on the beach Friday and we commented that we haven’t scene any jelly fish lately and how strange that was. A lot of the local kids who skim board and surf will take their boards and pick them up and throw them back in the water and then go farther on down the beach and surf.
> 
> The jellyfish are beautiful to look at, but their sting is horrible I have heard. Another reason why I will not swim in the ocean anymore. That along with the sharks and rip currents.
> 
> The beaches will flag purple if they if the LG finds jellyfish or shark activity.
> 
> View attachment 559638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a perfect gymnastic jump for joy. You have every reason to be a proud grandma. Congratulations to your granddaughter on her medals at her competition. So nice to hear that your family had a great time at
> Universal.
> 
> 
> 
> Have been busy past few days. Sounds like everyone on the boards here has had some nice days to get out and enjoy warmer weather.
> 
> Hubby and I went for dinner on the beach Wednesday. Was nice meal and some folks were flying kites. Will put those pics in from my phone.
> Dinner was yummy.
> 
> View attachment 559662
> 
> 
> View attachment 559665
> I went up to KSC with a fellow Rocket Sista Thursday. Was a nice pre-birthday Celebration day. Wow......has KSC changed since I was there about 12 years ago. I remember seeing Schumi’s pics and trip report on their trip to KSC.
> 
> It was extremely humbling to be reminded of the sacrifices that were made to advance our knowledge of Space travel and research. If you haven’t been to KSC it’s very much worth a visit. It is not far from Orlando and if you have the time go and enjoy. There are some really fun interactive things for children also.
> 
> View attachment 559636
> 
> Friday my birthday was spent on the beach shelling and enjoying the weather.
> 
> Yesterday went out to breakfast at my favorite local restaurant and then went to the Farmers Market in Ft Pierce. There was a awesome jazz/rock band playing there.  The singer who also played the guitar was awesome. She is incredibly talented.
> 
> There is a lady there that makes beautiful Larimar and Pearl jewelry. I found a piece for great-granddaughters up coming birthday.
> 
> This evening my other two Rocket Sistas and I are getting together to have margaritas and a Mexican dinner before we watch the space ship take off.  They have been delaying this particular Falcon 9 Rocket do to issues so hopefully the winds will lay down and it can launch this evening at 8:37 pm. SpaceX is sending up more satellites on the rocket.
> 
> We had thought about driving up to Banana River on the 528 East or to another better place in Titusville to watch it go off, but scrapped that idea as it might be crowded with all the folks vacationing in the area.
> 
> Have to say I have had the nicest past few days.......LOL....with all this Celebrating it pays to get old......LOL....how sweet it is. Thank you Lord for another year, although it has been trying at times.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> 
> For all our homies that are not feeling well...... get well soon. You have more fun trips to look forward to at Universal.
> 
> View attachment 559643



Kinda skimming through hope everyone is great, I must not have put the lol after the don’t get too old meaning like a joke haha.......

That’s ok all in the eyes of the beholder, lol

I do like hearing talk of investments and such, I was involved at a young age sorry to reference age again, in rental properties at first then got tired of the headaches involved, I’ve dabbled with several other things until recently I do a 10-11ish til about 1-2ish

The Jaguar though nah not again bought my wife a new one in our early 20’s and not interested in that brand ever again.

Most recently the wild ride has been this Bitcoin thing I got into a while back, I was told I must be a lunatic dumping so much into a meaningless thing..........

 .................

Hi Mac that trained cat is perfect right!!!

Lynne I’m sending warm air your way to melt that snow off!!!!!     

Good Day!!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Charade hope you continue to improve.

Robo how lovely a massage.  Kev asked what I would like for my birthday/anniversary (same date) next month as we were going away and I said there’s nothing I need at all at the moment but when things open up I’d like a spa day - massage and facial.  We have a lovely spa hotel not far away so fingers crossed!

We had a palm tree at our last home.  Grew like Topsy. It was there when I arrived.  Another of those things brought back by explorers.  Some delicate varieties have to be wrapped up to survive our winters but other hardy varieties absolutely fine.

Cooking a small piece of gammon for the grown ups and pizza and fries for the GC.  All will share the cake (I might even risk a bit).

Nice to see a Mac post.

Time to do the veg.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. I am at work today with noting to do. This is going to be such a long day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone. I do feel somewhat better today. I decided to just have crackers and ginger ale this morning and see how it sits. So far, so good.
> 
> Sorry to hear that, but hope you have a wonderful trip.
> 
> Looks really good.
> 
> A massage sounds nice. I was give a gift card for one for Christmas of 2019. Still haven’t used it.
> 
> I didn’t know Scotland had palm trees either. Learned something new today.
> 
> I need to go find something to do today. If I get bored enough I might clean the refrigerator.




Glad you`re doing better Charade......nausea isn`t fun. Hope you didn`t get bored enough to clean the refrigerator......

Yes, we have some beautiful palm trees in Scotland......I thought I had a picture of some covered in snow up in Plockton, it just looked so odd....but very pretty. Can`t find it. 




macraven said:


> I want a trained cat like Robo shared with us..



That`s my kind of cat........





SpaceX Starship 10 aborted before it took off earlier, but they may try again later.....late night for us I think. 

Fog seems to have cleared from us, although another dull and cloudy day ahead for most tomorrow again. Glad I`m not going out.....will be glad to see the new shower go in and we should be able to use it Friday.

Pizza was good tonight, slighty too salty so I think they have changed their sauce they usually use. Drank a gallon of water tonight......

Going to watch some Person of Interest for a couple of hours till we see if the rocket will take off or not. 

Hope our Keisha is having a blast.....


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a stop in!!!!

We had a good weekend.  I kept busy just putzing around the house most of the weekend.  I did work one short shift at the second job, which flew by as it was pretty busy.  With our restrictions, people had to wait outside to shop.  Unless I am going into a store for necessities - groceries- we don't wait in line outside to get into a store.  It's obviously a want...not a need.  Guess it's imo, but whatever floats your boat.

Work is slow.  Not many papers to shuffle...which is a nice break.  Guess we will see how long it lasts.

Our weather is up and down.  I really struggle at this time of year.  We had a dump (had over a foot fall again) of snow over the weekend.  Then it gets warm,...no today it's cooler again.  I had to run home over lunch and get a sweater, I couldn't get warm.  Even with a heater under my desk, I was cold.   I hate the warm, cold, warm cold, warm cold then snow in between.  I just want spring to come already.  It's time.  Hopefully, cross my fingers this doesn't last for weeks.  2 years ago it was cold and nasty like this until May!!!!  I remember we were packing to go to Mexico May 12 for DD's wedding, and we had a dump of snow and -20 C weather in May.  I was never soooooooooooooo happy to get onto a plane to head to a tropical climate.



schumigirl said:


> ol......hate mint anything......it`s up there with other nasties like coriander (cilantro) and caulifower rice.......


I am with you...I hate MINT!!!!  I don't like mint anything.  I eat cauliflower rice, but I won't say that's it's the greatest thing since sliced bread.  I eat it to cut down on carbs, but that's about it.


Lynne G said:


> I hope to still do our short NYC trip. That won’t be until June.


I sure hope you get to do that trip.   We are longing here to travel again, but sadly, I don't think we will even think about planning anything until fall.


keishashadow said:


> Waiting for them to call boarding


Have fun.  I hope you have a fun and safe trip!!!!!  I'm jealous of your get away!!!!!


Realfoodfans said:


> A friend of mine from my food blogger days has been doing weekly live children’s cooking classes. Last one today as children return to school so L and I joined in to make a chocolate mini egg cookie cake. Looks good. Hopefully a gooey centre.


THAT looks delicious!!!!!!  I am not a big chocolate/sweets lover, but I do adore any type of mini eggs!!!!!


Robo56 said:


> I have a massage today. It was a birthday present. When I called to schedule they asked if I wanted deep muscle or gentle. Gentle please. I scheduled a massage at a nice place here a couple of years ago and petite lady therapist came in and I thought she was going to break by back.......LOL.....I had to tell her to ease off on the pressure and she said she had a 80 year old lady who loved her deep muscle massage. I asked if the lady walked out afterwards and she laughed.


It sounds like your birthday celebrations were great!!!!  I am missing spending time with any of our family.  Other than going to visit DD, we have not seen any other family since September.  It's time to start to see family again.


J'aime Paris said:


> A trip to the gym, a few phone calls, pay a few bills, and a load of laundry is on the horizon for today.


Congrats on your gym accomplishment.  Our gyms here are not even open right now with restrictions.  You can have private lessons from a trainer, but to actually go into a gym...NOPE.  Sigh., I am so tired of the restrictions.  Both myself and DH would love to get into the gym.  WE can't walk outside right now, as with the melting snow, our sidewalks are skating rinks, as there is no where (most of the time for the water to run off onto the roads) so it sits on the sidewalks.  It's so dangerous to even try to walk through the neighbourhood to get to the walking trails.  Hopefully soon, some of our restrictions are lifted.

Mac...I hope you are on the mend 

Well, I should shuffle the last few papers, and then head home.  On tonight's menu is beef and broccoli in the instant pot.  A couple loads of laundry, and hopefully a little painting on the project tonight.

Take care to anyone I didn't mention...have a great evening!!!!


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Robbie......here`s a couple of examples of Palm Trees around where we used to live in Scotland. The first one is from further up North.
> 
> None of the pictures are mine, all courtesy of Google.....


Stunning!
It would seem that Scotland has the most shades of green one could ever see!!



Lynne G said:


> Paris, left over lunch always a good thing. My family, except for DH, are not fond of leftover meals. Thinking using the rest of the steaks we bought, will be grilled again. Thinking putting peppers and onions on the grill too. I like easy dinners.


DH came from a family of four brothers...leftovers didn't exist by the time they devoured food, lol!
He had to learn to like leftovers, as we are only a family of 3.   (2 with DD at college)



Charade67 said:


> I need to go find something to do today. If I get bored enough I might clean the refrigerator.


I'm never that bored, hee hee!!



macraven said:


> I want a trained cat like Robo shared with us..


Ditto!    Mine lives rent free, just cuz she's cute as a bug!



Realfoodfans said:


> Cooking a small piece of gammon for the grown ups and pizza and fries for the GC.  All will share the cake (I might even risk a bit).


I had to look up gammon...wasn't familiar with the word.  Seems close to ham?
Learned something new!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Congrats on your gym accomplishment.  Our gyms here are not even open right now with restrictions.  You can have private lessons from a trainer, but to actually go into a gym...NOPE.  Sigh., I am so tired of the restrictions.  Both myself and DH would love to get into the gym.  WE can't walk outside right now, as with the melting snow, our sidewalks are skating rinks, as there is no where (most of the time for the water to run off onto the roads) so it sits on the sidewalks.  It's so dangerous to even try to walk through the neighbourhood to get to the walking trails.  Hopefully soon, some of our restrictions are lifted.


Thank you!!!
I'm sorry your weather isn't cooperating and your gym isn't open yet.  That surely is frustrating!!
Better weather days are ahead!!      Keep warm until then...




I got a package in the mail today!  Super exciting, since it wasn't supposed to arrive for a couple more weeks!
I ordered a new bucket hat for the beach.  I found one that is super whimsical, but fits my personality pretty well...

This is a close up of the pattern.  The dogs are Cardigan and Pembroke Welsh Corgis.  We had a Cardigan named Taylor that lived 16 years.  He was an extraordinary dog!
And wine is kinda my 'thing'.... not that I won't try a beer, martini, or other from time to time, lol!

It was just so funny to find a hat in such a specific pattern!!!  I love it!!


----------



## Lynne G

Funny, Paris, my sister’s last dog was a corgi mix.  Sweet dog that also lived around 15 years.  He was a rescue my sister bought from the pound when they estimated he was 2 or 3 years old. Very cute bucket pattern.  

Pumpkin, nice to see ya post. And yeah, things will slowly get back to normal, though I hope mask wearing and spacing consideration stay for quite a long while. We don’t go out like we used to, and it will be a year next week. Amazing how this year from March to March has gone. I really hope to enjoy a few days in NYC. Little one and I have a great time, with more walking than I think I have ever done. Shopping and sight seeing, as though we’ve been twice now, always more to see and a few stores that we don’t have in the three malls near me.  

DisneyLife, hey, how’s it going? Guess having a full house of boys is keeping ya busy. They are saying little one’s University is hoping to be in person in the Fall, but we shall see. Older one’s college has not said about the Fall, though both have said Summer classes will still be online.

Ah, steak was once again delicious. Full, as made a cheesecake for dessert, and didn’t even get the first slice. Was quite tasty, and large enough I won’t mind left over slices.

Quiet enough night, though classes still being taken online so not that quiet. A nice warm cup of tea and a small screen watching for me. Not much on, but like background noise. Should get a puzzle out to do.

And yeah,


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a stop in!!!!
> 
> We had a good weekend.  I kept busy just putzing around the house most of the weekend.  I did work one short shift at the second job, which flew by as it was pretty busy.  With our restrictions, people had to wait outside to shop.  Unless I am going into a store for necessities - groceries- we don't wait in line outside to get into a store.  It's obviously a want...not a need.  Guess it's imo, but whatever floats your boat.
> 
> Work is slow.  Not many papers to shuffle...which is a nice break.  Guess we will see how long it lasts.
> 
> Our weather is up and down.  I really struggle at this time of year.  We had a dump (had over a foot fall again) of snow over the weekend.  Then it gets warm,...no today it's cooler again.  I had to run home over lunch and get a sweater, I couldn't get warm.  Even with a heater under my desk, I was cold.   I hate the warm, cold, warm cold, warm cold then snow in between.  I just want spring to come already.  It's time.  Hopefully, cross my fingers this doesn't last for weeks.  2 years ago it was cold and nasty like this until May!!!!  I remember we were packing to go to Mexico May 12 for DD's wedding, and we had a dump of snow and -20 C weather in May.  I was never soooooooooooooo happy to get onto a plane to head to a tropical climate.
> 
> 
> I am with you...I hate MINT!!!!  I don't like mint anything.  I eat cauliflower rice, but I won't say that's it's the greatest thing since sliced bread.  I eat it to cut down on carbs, but that's about it.
> 
> I sure hope you get to do that trip.   We are longing here to travel again, but sadly, I don't think we will even think about planning anything until fall.
> 
> Have fun.  I hope you have a fun and safe trip!!!!!  I'm jealous of your get away!!!!!
> 
> THAT looks delicious!!!!!!  I am not a big chocolate/sweets lover, but I do adore any type of mini eggs!!!!!
> 
> It sounds like your birthday celebrations were great!!!!  I am missing spending time with any of our family.  Other than going to visit DD, we have not seen any other family since September.  It's time to start to see family again.
> 
> Congrats on your gym accomplishment.  Our gyms here are not even open right now with restrictions.  You can have private lessons from a trainer, but to actually go into a gym...NOPE.  Sigh., I am so tired of the restrictions.  Both myself and DH would love to get into the gym.  WE can't walk outside right now, as with the melting snow, our sidewalks are skating rinks, as there is no where (most of the time for the water to run off onto the roads) so it sits on the sidewalks.  It's so dangerous to even try to walk through the neighbourhood to get to the walking trails.  Hopefully soon, some of our restrictions are lifted.
> 
> Mac...I hope you are on the mend
> 
> Well, I should shuffle the last few papers, and then head home.  On tonight's menu is beef and broccoli in the instant pot.  A couple loads of laundry, and hopefully a little painting on the project tonight.
> 
> Take care to anyone I didn't mention...have a great evening!!!!



lol.....yes, I can understand why folks eat cauliflower rice, but it`s not rice and never will be......and yay.....another who doesn`t like mint! 

I`m sorry your weather is sucky right now. It can be a horrible time of the year. It`s not fun being cold, like you I hate it. I yearn for our better weather. 

Hope you had a lovely evening pumpkin......





J'aime Paris said:


> Stunning!
> It would seem that Scotland has the most shades of green one could ever see!!
> 
> 
> DH came from a family of four brothers...leftovers didn't exist by the time they devoured food, lol!
> He had to learn to like leftovers, as we are only a family of 3.   (2 with DD at college)
> 
> 
> I'm never that bored, hee hee!!
> 
> 
> Ditto!    Mine lives rent free, just cuz she's cute as a bug!
> 
> 
> I had to look up gammon...wasn't familiar with the word.  Seems close to ham?
> Learned something new!
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!
> I'm sorry your weather isn't cooperating and your gym isn't open yet.  That surely is frustrating!!
> Better weather days are ahead!!      Keep warm until then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a package in the mail today!  Super exciting, since it wasn't supposed to arrive for a couple more weeks!
> I ordered a new bucket hat for the beach.  I found one that is super whimsical, but fits my personality pretty well...
> View attachment 560253
> This is a close up of the pattern.  The dogs are Cardigan and Pembroke Welsh Corgis.  We had a Cardigan named Taylor that lived 16 years.  He was an extraordinary dog!
> And wine is kinda my 'thing'.... not that I won't try a beer, martini, or other from time to time, lol!
> 
> It was just so funny to find a hat in such a specific pattern!!!  I love it!!




Scotland is stunning. There`s nowhere quite like it for scenery and there are so many places up there I`ve never been. When I met and chatted to many Americans and Canadians over the years, most have been to so many other places in Scotland I haven`t.......lol......

Love the hat!! Yes, wine is tops for me too......but I do like to partake in a cocktail or two too........ It`s a cool find!!







​





Lynne G said:


> Funny, Paris, my sister’s last dog was a corgi mix.  Sweet dog that also lived around 15 years.  He was a rescue my sister bought from the pound when they estimated he was 2 or 3 years old. Very cute bucket pattern.
> 
> Pumpkin, nice to see ya post. And yeah, things will slowly get back to normal, though I hope mask wearing and spacing consideration stay for quite a long while. We don’t go out like we used to, and it will be a year next week. Amazing how this year from March to March has gone. I really hope to enjoy a few days in NYC. Little one and I have a great time, with more walking than I think I have ever done. Shopping and sight seeing, as though we’ve been twice now, always more to see and a few stores that we don’t have in the three malls near me.
> 
> DisneyLife, hey, how’s it going? Guess having a full house of boys is keeping ya busy. They are saying little one’s University is hoping to be in person in the Fall, but we shall see. Older one’s college has not said about the Fall, though both have said Summer classes will still be online.
> 
> Ah, steak was once again delicious. Full, as made a cheesecake for dessert, and didn’t even get the first slice. Was quite tasty, and large enough I won’t mind left over slices.
> 
> Quiet enough night, though classes still being taken online so not that quiet. A nice warm cup of tea and a small screen watching for me. Not much on, but like background noise. Should get a puzzle out to do.
> 
> And yeah,
> View attachment 560271



Yep, you can walk so many miles in a day alone in NYC and not even realise it, and that`s one of the fun parts, you don`t even notice how far you`re walking. Always something to see. I do hope you get to visit. 




Up again far too early, but heard some weird fox noises.....well, I think it was foxes, least we don`t have anything more to worry about than them around here. The USA has several things I`m glad we don`t have.....raccoons and bears for two! 

Will be making a lot of tea and coffee for our guy and his plumber today.....I`m not sure how long the job will take, but always keep them going in tea and biscuits....chocolate biscuits not American biscuits.....very different things. 

Bacon for breakfast later I think and no idea what`s for dinner.....

Hope bobbie pops in to tell us how things are going in Florida for them.......





























Have a wonderful Thirsty Thursday  






​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Schumi.  Yep, always enjoy reading about your morning, and mentions of bacon and tea, yay!  Hope your bathroom is coming along nicely.  Always good feeling to update when needed or wanted.  

Ah, the doves are back cooing quite loudly, so they must be close to my window. Yeah, we have foxes here, but they are red colored, and small compared to other foxes. I see them once in a great while. They look like a small dog from afar.

And so, as the dove is still cooing, time for tea.  Very dark out.  Above freezing this morning, 2 degrees above, so warmer days should be coming more frequently.  At least that is what I am hoping.  But a bright and sunny morning will then be followed by clouds trying to block that sun.  Afternoon to be your choice, partly sunny or partly cloudy. I’m hoping mostly sunny.  

Ah yes, a Thirsty Thursday is here.  Don’t be thirsty, as it’s good to be hydrated just right.  But if you are thirsty homies, quench that thirst with your favorite drink. And give a little woo-who!

​
Yay!  A Terrific Thirsty Thursday to all the homies.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Happy Thursday all.  Pumpkin can I ask what area you live in?  Private message if you’d rather not say on here.

Yes Lynn so long since travel etc.  We were lucky to get our short trip to Devon in October.

Busy morning just sat down for a coffee and mixed berries with Greek yogurt.  Will be making grilled cheese and ham sandwiches for everyone else shortly.

The cookie cake was delicious and oozed runny chocolate as required when cut.  Definitely will make again.

J’s (high) school are giving them all the afternoon off today as a well done to those who’ve carried on in school through this lockdown.  All return on Monday and those who haven’t been in are being tested this week.  So he will be back home for lunch.

Em has been for her first vaccination this morning as she starts volunteering testing from Monday.

So I’ve been doing some home schooling with L and online weekly spelling test.  Today is World book day so she is dressed as her favourite character from Mallory Towers.

Beef bolognese is in the slow cooker so easy meal later.

Oh and gave Kev a haircut first thing.  Got quite proficient with the cutters now he says he never wants to go to the barber again but I will definitely steer him back in that direction.  I really can’t wait to get mine done regularly again.  My hairdresser rang me when the announcement was made about them (hopefully) reopening to say until the confirmation of that in April 5th they are not opening the diary and he will ring me again then.

Hope Charade is improved today.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> lol.....yes, I can understand why folks eat cauliflower rice, but it`s not rice and never will be......and yay.....another who doesn`t like mint!
> 
> I`m sorry your weather is sucky right now. It can be a horrible time of the year. It`s not fun being cold, like you I hate it. I yearn for our better weather.
> 
> Hope you had a lovely evening pumpkin......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scotland is stunning. There`s nowhere quite like it for scenery and there are so many places up there I`ve never been. When I met and chatted to many Americans and Canadians over the years, most have been to so many other places in Scotland I haven`t.......lol......
> 
> Love the hat!! Yes, wine is tops for me too......but I do like to partake in a cocktail or two too........ It`s a cool find!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you can walk so many miles in a day alone in NYC and not even realise it, and that`s one of the fun parts, you don`t even notice how far you`re walking. Always something to see. I do hope you get to visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up again far too early, but heard some weird fox noises.....well, I think it was foxes, least we don`t have anything more to worry about than them around here. The USA has several things I`m glad we don`t have.....raccoons and bears for two!
> 
> Will be making a lot of tea and coffee for our guy and his plumber today.....I`m not sure how long the job will take, but always keep them going in tea and biscuits....chocolate biscuits not American biscuits.....very different things.
> 
> Bacon for breakfast later I think and no idea what`s for dinner.....
> 
> Hope bobbie pops in to tell us how things are going in Florida for them.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Thirsty Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


We have foxes and raccoons by us.  Caught a fox on the Ring camera recently.  Need to keep a good eye on Barney, since he's little and vulnerable to them. 
Wisconsin has bears, but none near us...we are too close to the city for them.

Good luck with the work being done, it will be finished before you know!!



Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Schumi.  Yep, always enjoy reading about your morning, and mentions of bacon and tea, yay!  Hope your bathroom is coming along nicely.  Always good feeling to update when needed or wanted.
> 
> Ah, the doves are back cooing quite loudly, so they must be close to my window. Yeah, we have foxes here, but they are red colored, and small compared to other foxes. I see them once in a great while. They look like a small dog from afar.
> 
> And so, as the dove is still cooing, time for tea.  Very dark out.  Above freezing this morning, 2 degrees above, so warmer days should be coming more frequently.  At least that is what I am hoping.  But a bright and sunny morning will then be followed by clouds trying to block that sun.  Afternoon to be your choice, partly sunny or partly cloudy. I’m hoping mostly sunny.
> 
> Ah yes, a Thirsty Thursday is here.  Don’t be thirsty, as it’s good to be hydrated just right.  But if you are thirsty homies, quench that thirst with your favorite drink. And give a little woo-who!
> 
> View attachment 560347​
> Yay!  A Terrific Thirsty Thursday to all the homies.


Doves make such a nice sound!  I woke up to birds chirping away yesterday.  Does that mean Spring will actually make an appearance?  I'm crossing my fingers that it will!!



Realfoodfans said:


> Happy Thursday all.  Pumpkin can I ask what area you live in?  Private message if you’d rather not say on here.
> 
> Yes Lynn so long since travel etc.  We were lucky to get our short trip to Devon in October.
> 
> Busy morning just sat down for a coffee and mixed berries with Greek yogurt.  Will be making grilled cheese and ham sandwiches for everyone else shortly.
> 
> The cookie cake was delicious and oozed runny chocolate as required when cut.  Definitely will make again.
> 
> J’s (high) school are giving them all the afternoon off today as a well done to those who’ve carried on in school through this lockdown.  All return on Monday and those who haven’t been in are being tested this week.  So he will be back home for lunch.
> 
> Em has been for her first vaccination this morning as she starts volunteering testing from Monday.
> 
> So I’ve been doing some home schooling with L and online weekly spelling test.  Today is World book day so she is dressed as her favourite character from Mallory Towers.
> 
> Beef bolognese is in the slow cooker so easy meal later.
> 
> Oh and gave Kev a haircut first thing.  Got quite proficient with the cutters now he says he never wants to go to the barber again but I will definitely steer him back in that direction.  I really can’t wait to get mine done regularly again.  My hairdresser rang me when the announcement was made about them (hopefully) reopening to say until the confirmation of that in April 5th they are not opening the diary and he will ring me again then.
> 
> Hope Charade is improved today.


Hope Em fares well with her vaccine and no side effects!
My mom started giving my stepdad haircuts last spring too.  He doesn't want to go back to the barber either.  I guess you both do a good job!




I need to make a trip to the mall today.  DD has a pair of Lululemon leggings that began to fray.  And she hasn't had them for very long.  I hope they don't give me trouble about replacing them.  For the cost of those darn leggings they shouldn't. 
I think I'll look for some small Easter gifts for the nieces/nephews while out.  And Bath and Body Works has a buy 3, get 3 free sale happening.  They are practically paying you to take the stuff home, lol!!

Have a super Thursday!!


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you get a replacement or your money back Paris.  Yeah, little one is a sometimes fan of that company’s items, and was thrilled to see that company’s very good discount pop up shop at our largest mall after the holidays.  Scored a few items there.  Good luck too with finding other gifts when mall shoping.

Hehe, Julie, little one cuts DH’s hair.  I think he will go back to the barber when the barber opens.  While hair salons have been open for months now, the barber he likes is not.  Probably because of where it is located.  Meals sound great.  Nice kids both are home this afternoon.  And hope Em has no side effects of getting the vaccine.  

Ooh more tea.  Why yes I am.  Beautiful sunrise and quite bright out.  Ah, too bad only 40F out.  Am ready for those 80 degree days.  Sadly, may or may not see that temp  until May.  Sometimes even our June does not get that warm for more than some days.  But yeah Paris, I am ready for a warm Spring.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> We have foxes and raccoons by us.  Caught a fox on the Ring camera recently.  Need to keep a good eye on Barney, since he's little and vulnerable to them.
> Wisconsin has bears, but none near us...we are too close to the city for them.
> 
> Good luck with the work being done, it will be finished before you know!!
> 
> 
> Doves make such a nice sound!  I woke up to birds chirping away yesterday.  Does that mean Spring will actually make an appearance?  I'm crossing my fingers that it will!!
> 
> 
> Hope Em fares well with her vaccine and no side effects!
> My mom started giving my stepdad haircuts last spring too.  He doesn't want to go back to the barber either.  I guess you both do a good job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to make a trip to the mall today.  DD has a pair of Lululemon leggings that began to fray.  And she hasn't had them for very long.  I hope they don't give me trouble about replacing them.  For the cost of those darn leggings they shouldn't.
> I think I'll look for some small Easter gifts for the nieces/nephews while out.  And Bath and Body Works has a buy 3, get 3 free sale happening.  They are practically paying you to take the stuff home, lol!!
> 
> Have a super Thursday!!




Spring is on the way Lori......I`ve decided! Yes, your little puppy would be a target for those nasty critters.....

I`m dreaming of Bath & Body right now......buy lots and tell me what you get.....in detail......lol......I shoudn`t complain, I still have plenty of products from them, but I do miss shopping there! 

Enjoy your shopping and hope you get them replaced easy.





Lynne G said:


> Hope you get a replacement or your money back Paris.  Yeah, little one is a sometimes fan of that company’s items, and was thrilled to see that company’s very good discount pop up shop at our largest mall after the holidays.  Scored a few items there.  Good luck too with finding other gifts when mall shoping.
> 
> Hehe, Julie, little one cuts DH’s hair.  I think he will go back to the barber when the barber opens.  While hair salons have been open for months now, the barber he likes is not.  Probably because of where it is located.  Meals sound great.  Nice kids both are home this afternoon.  And hope Em has no side effects of getting the vaccine.
> 
> Ooh more tea.  Why yes I am.  Beautiful sunrise and quite bright out.  Ah, too bad only 40F out.  Am ready for those 80 degree days.  Sadly, may or may not see that temp  until May.  Sometimes even our June does not get that warm for more than some days.  But yeah Paris, I am ready for a warm Spring.



I`ve cut Tom`s hair (for what it is) for a few years now.......and have been doing Kyle`s these last months. I had been doing a good job, but the last time I didn`t do such a good job......but he is going to let me do it again this weekend.......

Bit cool out for you today Lynne, that`s what we have too, but feels a lot cooler outside apparently. I don`t know as I haven`t been out, but workmen coming and going the hallway is particularly cool.....aka freezing! I haven`t wandered out of the kitchen all morning as it`s furthest away from the entrance hall. 

Have a good one........





Ended up having Brie, bacon and cranberry grilled sandwiches...or toasties as we call them over here......delicious. Dinner is honey, mustard, balsamic chicken......sticky sweet and gorgeous! Thighs have been marinading all day, and they already smell completely lush......

Made a few phone calls today and wrote a few letters, yes, I do still write real handwritten letters....had some "snidey" comments about it.....but I like it and so do the folks that get them. 

Just made coffee for the guys upstairs, so time for a pot of tea for us.......more home made shortbread too.......


----------



## Robo56

Morning Sans family  






macraven said:


> want a trained cat like Robo shared with us..



LOL......I think we all would want a cat like that......hope your feeling better Mac.




DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Kinda skimming through hope everyone is great, I must not have put the lol after the don’t get too old meaning like a joke haha.......
> 
> That’s ok all in the eyes of the beholder, lol
> 
> I do like hearing talk of investments and such, I was involved at a young age sorry to reference age again, in rental properties at first then got tired of the headaches involved, I’ve dabbled with several other things until recently I do a 10-11ish til about 1-2ish
> 
> The Jaguar though nah not again bought my wife a new one in our early 20’s and not interested in that brand ever again.
> 
> Most recently the wild ride has been this Bitcoin thing I got into a while back, I was told I must be a lunatic dumping so much into a meaningless thing..........









Realfoodfans said:


> Robo how lovely a massage. Kev asked what I would like for my birthday/anniversary (same date) next month as we were going away and I said there’s nothing I need at all at the moment but when things open up I’d like a spa day - massage and facial. We have a lovely spa hotel not far away so fingers crossed!



Spa day sounds wonderful.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Our weather is up and down. I really struggle at this time of year. We had a dump (had over a foot fall again) of snow over the weekend. Then it gets warm,...no today it's cooler again. I had to run home over lunch and get a sweater, I couldn't get warm. Even with a heater under my desk, I was cold. I hate the warm, cold, warm cold, warm cold then snow in between. I just want spring to come already. It's time. Hopefully, cross my fingers this doesn't last for weeks. 2 years ago it was cold and nasty like this until May!!!! I remember we were packing to go to Mexico May 12 for DD's wedding, and we had a dump of snow and -20 C weather in May. I was never soooooooooooooo happy to get onto a plane to head to a tropical climate.



Hope your weather evens out......we had a lot of back and forth cool and then warm days in January.




J'aime Paris said:


> I got a package in the mail today! Super exciting, since it wasn't supposed to arrive for a couple more weeks!
> I ordered a new bucket hat for the beach. I found one that is super whimsical, but fits my personality pretty well...



Love the hat.




Realfoodfans said:


> The cookie cake was delicious and oozed runny chocolate as required when cut. Definitely will make again.



Your cookie cake looks. Yummy.




J'aime Paris said:


> And Bath and Body Works has a buy 3, get 3 free sale happening. They are practically paying you to take the stuff home, lol!!



I like to wonder through there. I like the big candles, they last forever. I stock up on the Pumpkin Marshmallow Latte shower jell in the Fall. Do you have favorite there?

Schumi the palm trees and landscape are beautiful in Scotland. I had no idea there was such a changing landscape there.

We had a good rain shower come through twice last night. There was lots of cloud cover. It brought in cooler temperatures. It was 58 this morning. The high today is only supposed to be 70. It was about 84 yesterday. So a little cooler.

The Falcon 9 did take off from KSC this morning at about 3:24 am. I did not get up. There was just to much cloud cover here so would not have been able to even get a glimpse.

Schumi I did have a look at the Starship SpaceX is testing in Texas. Looks like a ship from the 50-60’s Sci-fi movies. Showed it to hubby and he said it looked like something from Flash Gordon.



I watched the video this morning. It made it back to the pad them exploded a few minutes later. I know you all must have been watching.

With the cooler temps today will do a couple outdoor projects.

I made a apple cake out of a Taste of Home magazine a few weeks ago. I tweaked the recipe a little and hubby liked it. So I have some apples to use up so I think I might try it again.

Coffee almost gone. Time to move. Have a great Thursday everyone.


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Ended up having Brie, bacon and cranberry grilled sandwiches...or toasties as we call them over here......delicious. Dinner is honey, mustard, balsamic chicken......sticky sweet and gorgeous! Thighs have been marinading all day, and they already smell completely lush......




Sounds yummy.


----------



## Realfoodfans

J’aime I really miss Bath and Body items - DIL used to bring back for me. None left now except diffuser refills. Don’t like the shape of traditional YK candles though some are nicely scented.

Robo we have a recipe here called Dorset Apple cake wonder if yours is similar?

J has got us watching a James Bond movie - normally he and Grandpa watch them - have watched them so many times I may sneak out of the room to sort laundry!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Happy Friday Eve!!!!  Thought I would share my morning tea with you all!!!  This one went down so fast, I want another one!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 560365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL......I think we all would want a cat like that......hope your feeling better Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spa day sounds wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your weather evens out......we had a lot of back and forth cool and then warm days in January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your cookie cake looks. Yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to wonder through there. I like the big candles, they last forever. I stock up on the Pumpkin Marshmallow Latte shower jell in the Fall. Do you have favorite wthere?
> 
> Schumi the palm trees and landscape are beautiful in Scotland. I had no idea there was such a changing landscape there.
> 
> We had a good rain shower come through twice last night. There was lots of cloud cover. It brought in cooler temperatures. It was 58 this morning. The high today is only supposed to be 70. It was about 84 yesterday. So a little cooler.
> 
> The Falcon 9 did take off from KSC this morning at about 3:24 am. I did not get up. There was just to much cloud cover here so would not have been able to even get a glimpse.
> 
> Schumi I did have a look at the Starship SpaceX is testing in Texas. Looks like a ship from the 50-60’s Sci-fi movies. Showed it to hubby and he said it looked like something for Flash Gordon.
> 
> View attachment 560366
> 
> I watched the video this morning. It made it back to the pad them exploded a few minutes later. I know you all must have been watching.
> 
> With the cooler temps today will do a couple outdoor projects.
> 
> I made a apple cake out of a Taste of Home magazine a few weeks ago. I tweaked the recipe a little and hubby liked it. So I have some apples to use up so I think I might try it again.
> 
> Coffee almost gone. Time to move. Have a great Thursday everyone.



We did sit up to watch the Texas launch......got very excited when it did land, but saw it hadn`t landed just quite right.....but a massive improvement it landed in the first place. Then we saw the leak.....and then boom. Methane apparently. 

Yes  they do look like something out of Flash Gordon......it`s the simplest and best design for the project apparently, and when it`s attached to the other parts, it`ll look even more dramatic!!

But they have Starship 11 ready and waiting to go on the next test. It`s amazing to watch them and the moves forward they`re making.

I did catch Falcon 9 took off finally...... Yes, Scotland has so many different looks and feels, it`s such a varied country, and although I do like living in England, there`s nowhere quite like it for scenery and change of colours. Although a lot of the greenery is down to the amount of rain we get.......lol......

Pumpkin marshmallow latte is one I still have too, body lotion and shower gel. So many favourites though......and yes, enjoy your outdoor activities while it`s a little cooler.......



Shower installed and looking good! Can`t use it till tomorrow, but I`m pleased with it......now to wait till he can do the flooring and another little job of some new shelves as I have gained a lot of space where the P shape of the shower was....it seems weird looking over to that side of the bathroom and seeing the new one.....

It is freezing outside! I am not going out anywhere if it`s like this tomorrow.......supposed to be 38-40F, but feels much colder. So still too, no breeze, just cold. And we have some rain. 

Will be ready for dinner later......


----------



## Charade67

Quick lunchtime post. Another boring day today. I’m so looking forward to next weekend when we go to Busch Gardens.




Realfoodfans said:


> Charade hope you continue to improve.





Realfoodfans said:


> Hope Charade is improved today.





schumigirl said:


> Glad you`re doing better Charade......nausea isn`t fun. Hope you didn`t get bored enough to clean the refrigerator......


Thanks! I do feel much better today. Didn’t clean the refrigerator yesterday. The office for a little busy after lunch. 



J'aime Paris said:


> I'm never that bored, hee hee!!


 I’m in a really small office, so when I get bored I start looking for things to do. I’ll bet the refrigerator hasn’t been cleaned in over a year. Fortunately it’s mostly full of bottled water and cans of soda. 



J'aime Paris said:


> I ordered a new bucket hat for the beach. I found one that is super whimsical, but fits my personality pretty well...


Cute hat! I found this one the other day and joked to Dh about getting one to wear to the theme parks. I’d still have to wear a mask though. 



schumigirl said:


> The USA has several things I`m glad we don`t have.....raccoons and bears for two!


No bears? I love bears, but only from a great distance.

Pumpkin - Hang in there. Spring will be here soon.

I have never attempted to give anyone a hair cut. That would be an epic fail. That’s a talent I do not possess.

I still have 15 minutes left of lunch. I really just want to go home.


----------



## keishashadow

Greetings all

_butt ugly castle color combo lol. Carole would approve of the purple hue 

 _Not too shabby for Pinocchio’s $25 salads were great


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh kids want Chinese for lunch.  Guess, as at least week days they discount lunch prices.  Hungry, so there’s that.

Yum, Pumpkin.  Yeah, I drink tea all day.  

Yay, love live pictures, Keisha!  Have an awesome time, and beautiful blue sky with that Cinderella castle.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Quick lunchtime post. Another boring day today. I’m so looking forward to next weekend when we go to Busch Gardens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I do feel much better today. Didn’t clean the refrigerator yesterday. The office for a little busy after lunch.
> 
> I’m in a really small office, so when I get bored I start looking for things to do. I’ll bet the refrigerator hasn’t been cleaned in over a year. Fortunately it’s mostly full of bottled water and cans of soda.
> 
> Cute hat! I found this one the other day and joked to Dh about getting one to wear to the theme parks. I’d still have to wear a mask though.
> View attachment 560447
> 
> No bears? I love bears, but only from a great distance.
> 
> Pumpkin - Hang in there. Spring will be here soon.
> 
> I have never attempted to give anyone a hair cut. That would be an epic fail. That’s a talent I do not possess.
> 
> I still have 15 minutes left of lunch. I really just want to go home.



I`ll bet you wouldn`t have liked meeting that bear outside your hotel room recently!!! That was alarmingly close! 

I`ve been quite proud of my hair cutting skills.....I doubt Kyle`s barber would agree though! 

Hope your day goes quickly.....




keishashadow said:


> Greetings all
> View attachment 560458View attachment 560459View attachment 560460
> _butt ugly castle color combo lol. Carole would approve of the purple hue
> 
> View attachment 560461_Not too shabby for Pinocchio’s $25 salads were great



YAY!! A Keisha sighting........food looks good!!! I`ll need to look and see where Pinocchio`s is though... 

Oh heck.....that castle!!! Er, no.....I hate rose gold.....looks too plastic for me......the purple look would look good as a ride vehicle colour.......

But, glad to see you pop in....and looks like a lot of fun is being had!


----------



## Charade67

I just threw out yogurt and coffee creamer that expired in 2019, and a package of what looked like shredded beef. It was cheese!  I think I should put in for hazard pay.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Charade 
Keisha lovely pictures.  We like Pinocchio’s for lunch too.  Keep them coming please!

Meal was enjoyed and remainder of cookie cake eaten.

Got a little sewing done and will watch some tv now.

Hope everyone has a good evening.


----------



## Charade67

We have a winner. A bottle of salad dressing that expired in 2012. 2012!!! It’s been at this office as long as I have. I’m putting myself in charge of a monthly refrigerator clean up since no one else seems to do it. I’m going home now.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> I`m dreaming of Bath & Body right now......buy lots and tell me what you get.....in detail......lol......I shoudn`t complain, I still have plenty of products from them, but I do miss shopping there!
> 
> Enjoy your shopping and hope you get them replaced easy.


Just for you Carole!  Let your senses wander, lol!

My Bath and Body Works haul...
Gingham Lotion and Shower Gel
Rose Lotion and Shower Gel
Hello Beautiful Lotion and Shower Gel
3 room sprays...Eucalyptus Spearmint, Tiki Beach and Mahogany Teakwood
And 5 wallflowers plug ins...Warm Ocean Breeze, Fresh Coconut & Plumeria, Mahogany Coconut, Kitchen Lemon and Tiki Beach

Soaps were on a good sale too, but I've got plenty!



Robo56 said:


> I like to wonder through there. I like the big candles, they last forever. I stock up on the Pumpkin Marshmallow Latte shower jell in the Fall. Do you have favorite wthere?
> 
> 
> I made a apple cake out of a Taste of Home magazine a few weeks ago. I tweaked the recipe a little and hubby liked it. So I have some apples to use up so I think I might try it again.


I like a lot of the fragrances, but I usually like beachy scents best!  And fresh scents too!

Taste of Home was published in my area.  Each summer they would clear out a ton old issues....you could them for free!!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy Friday Eve!!!!  Thought I would share my morning tea with you all!!!  This one went down so fast, I want another one!!!! View attachment 560431


I've never had Tim Hortons, but I hear it is quite good!



Charade67 said:


> Cute hat! I found this one the other day and joked to Dh about getting one to wear to the theme parks. I’d still have to wear a mask though.
> View attachment 560447


Oh my goodness!!   
That hat contraption needs a cute pattern, then you have something!




keishashadow said:


> Greetings all
> View attachment 560458View attachment 560459View attachment 560460
> _butt ugly castle color combo lol. Carole would approve of the purple hue
> 
> View attachment 560461_Not too shabby for Pinocchio’s $25 salads were great


Thanks for sharing pictures Keisha!  Keep having a magical time!!



Lynne G said:


> Ooh kids want Chinese for lunch.  Guess, as at least week days they discount lunch prices.  Hungry, so there’s that.


I could go for some Orange Chicken.....yum!



Charade67 said:


> I just threw out yogurt and coffee creamer that expired in 2019, and a package of what looked like shredded beef. It was cheese!  I think I should put in for hazard pay.


That's not nice....how many people share this fridge?  Hopefully you can remind the 'offender' to clean up a bit more frequently.




The shopping trip was a success!!  I stocked up at Bath and Body Works.  I'll be good for a while.
Found one Easter gift...it's a start.
I was able to swap out the leggings at Lululemon!  They were very nice about it!
And I bought DH 5 pairs of dress pants for work.  They were on an incredible sale so I couldn't pass it by!!

Supper will be leftover pasta.  Not exciting, but fills the tummy.
Almost Friday...


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> butt ugly castle color combo lol. Carole would approve of the purple hue


I actually like the colors, but I thought it was going to be more of a blue than a purple. Nothing is worse than the pepto pink monstrosity they had for the 25th anniversary. 



schumigirl said:


> I`ll bet you wouldn`t have liked meeting that bear outside your hotel room recently!!! That was alarmingly close!


 I love bears, but only want to observe them from a distance. I;m thankful for a camera with a really good zoom lens. I got some nice bear pictures in Alaska. 



J'aime Paris said:


> I've never had Tim Hortons, but I hear it is quite good!


My husband loves their coffee. I think we have one in the Virginia Beach area. 



J'aime Paris said:


> That's not nice....how many people share this fridge? Hopefully you can remind the 'offender' to clean up a bit more frequently.


 Usually about 4-5 people. It's mostly used to store bottled water and sodas, but the therapists often bring in items for their lunches. Some of the items probably belong to the therapists who no longer work in the office. 

I am home now and have no plans for the weekend.  I had a nice little surprise when I got home. I had a letter from my new eye doctor's office welcoming me to the practice. I don't think I've ever gotten a welcome letter from any medical practitioner. before.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I just threw out yogurt and coffee creamer that expired in 2019, and a package of what looked like shredded beef. It was cheese!  I think I should put in for hazard pay.





Charade67 said:


> We have a winner. A bottle of salad dressing that expired in 2012. 2012!!! It’s been at this office as long as I have. I’m putting myself in charge of a monthly refrigerator clean up since no one else seems to do it. I’m going home now.




Oh heck......that is gross!! yes, a regular clean out is needed for sure! 





J'aime Paris said:


> Just for you Carole!  Let your senses wander, lol!
> 
> My Bath and Body Works haul...
> Gingham Lotion and Shower Gel
> Rose Lotion and Shower Gel
> Hello Beautiful Lotion and Shower Gel
> 3 room sprays...Eucalyptus Spearmint, Tiki Beach and Mahogany Teakwood
> And 5 wallflowers plug ins...Warm Ocean Breeze, Fresh Coconut & Plumeria, Mahogany Coconut, Kitchen Lemon and Tiki Beach
> 
> Soaps were on a good sale too, but I've got plenty!
> 
> 
> I like a lot of the fragrances, but I usually like beachy scents best!  And fresh scents too!
> The shopping trip was a success!!  I stocked up at Bath and Body Works.  I'll be good for a while.
> Found one Easter gift...it's a start.
> I was able to swap out the leggings at Lululemon!  They were very nice about it!
> And I bought DH 5 pairs of dress pants for work.  They were on an incredible sale so I couldn't pass it by!!
> 
> Supper will be leftover pasta.  Not exciting, but fills the tummy.
> Almost Friday...



Oh I am imagining every single one of them.....❤ I love fruity scents best, but, anything with lemon or coconut......lush!! I still miss Midnight Pomegranate they used to do....I had so many body butters with that flavour I did have to give some away. Any flavour went down well as gifts and I would always be requested to bring a load back for friends. They used to try and be so subtle about asking.....lol.....I know them too well for that!

You did well....and glad you got the leggings sorted out and nice buy for DH. 





Trying to forget we have a huge bar of galaxy chocolate in the cabinet.......one of the few chocolate bars I really like.....

Chicken with balsamic honey mustard was lush!! I was worried I`d put too much balsamic in, but it`s a very sweet one so it was fine. Wish I`d made double now.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a mid-afternoon stop in!

The temperature is finally rising.  It was cold again this morning -15C or 5F this morning.  It's now above freezing.  Hopefully I can get a walk in before sidewalks freeze up again.  Not much paperwork to shuffle today.  Tomorrow is going to be shredding day I think.  

I'm still wanting another Tim's tea lol.  One is never enough 



Realfoodfans said:


> umpkin can I ask what area you live in? Private message if you’d rather not say on here.


I live in northern Alberta Canada.  I'm in the foothills of the Rocky Mountains.  On a clear day, we can see them in the distance.  I am a short ( what we consider ) drive away from Jasper.  So much raw natural beautiful untouched country.  It takes me breath away every time we drive through there.  


J'aime Paris said:


> DD has a pair of Lululemon leggings that began to fray. And she hasn't had them for very long. I hope they don't give me trouble about replacing them. For the cost of those darn leggings they shouldn't.


I hope you get it sorted.  Since they sold out 50% ( I can't for the life of me remember who to ) out, their product SUCKS!!!  As a company who sells to people who are active, but then blame the size of women's thighs on their cr appy fabric choices....I refuse to shop there.  If your company claims to have leggings that don't pill or ball or wear out....DON'T blame the size of women's thighs.  That is false advertising...period.  Our dd asks for items from there, and I tell her every time why I won't step foot into one of their stores.  


schumigirl said:


> Dinner is honey, mustard, balsamic chicken......sticky sweet and gorgeous! Thighs have been marinading all day, and they already smell completely lush......


Yum!!!!!  I just love hearing about your meals.  


Robo56 said:


> With the cooler temps today will do a couple outdoor projects.


I'm longing to get outside and do a few projects.  


schumigirl said:


> Shower installed and looking good! Can`t use it till tomorrow, but I`m pleased with it......now to wait till he can do the flooring and another little job of some new shelves as I have gained a lot of space where the P shape of the shower was....it seems weird looking over to that side of the bathroom and seeing the new one.....


It must feel good to see it start to come together.  


Charade67 said:


> I just threw out yogurt and coffee creamer that expired in 2019, and a package of what looked like shredded beef. It was cheese!  I think I should put in for hazard pay.


YUCK!!!  I work with all men.  I refuse to clean out the fridge or bathrooms.  I won't put my own food in there anymore.  I have cleaned, left notes etc etc etc...and they still want to act like frat boys who still want their moms to clean up after them.  I won't do it anymore.  You should get hazard pay for doing that!!!!!

Well, I'm off to get my eyebrows waxed.  My girl finally opened back up!!!!  

Have a great evening everyone!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, my office is much much larger than yours, but we have a sign up on the refrigerator, that the last Wednesday of the month, a refrigerator clean out will be done at COB.  Anything that is expired, looks suspect, or not claimed with a stickie saying who’s it is, is tossed.  Then both refrigerator and freezer wiped clean, with claimed items returned to freezer and refrigerator. Makes a tidy break room.  At home, every so often, on a Sunday night, I take a trash bag, and go through the refrigerator and freezer.  Sometimes I have a fuller bag than other times.  

Pumpkin, I enjoyed Timmy Hortons while at Niagara Falls NY, when little one had a soccer tournament in the park near there. We don’t have any in my state.  

Paris, score at BBW. I have coupons for them, so will probably see what my store has for sale. Score on pants too.

Ah, little one made coffee, so I made iced coffee to sip on. Dinner time already. Pasta most likely the choice. Chinese was delicious for lunch.

Yay, all can say TGIF tomorrow!  Woot!  So ready for the weekend.


----------



## Charade67

I'm the night owl tonight. I had just fallen asleep when Caspian decided to make a bunch of noise. I decided to go watch TV in the living room until he calmed down. I was about to go back to sleep when I heard what sounded like  dh gasping  for breath. I ran back to the bedroom and he said it was just a bad case of acid reflux. I am wide awake now. Good thing I don't have to be anywhere in the morning.  Not a lot on TV worth watching at 1:30 in the morning.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a mid-afternoon stop in!
> 
> The temperature is finally rising.  It was cold again this morning -15C or 5F this morning.  It's now above freezing.  Hopefully I can get a walk in before sidewalks freeze up again.  Not much paperwork to shuffle today.  Tomorrow is going to be shredding day I think.
> 
> I'm still wanting another Tim's tea lol.  One is never enough
> 
> 
> I live in northern Alberta Canada.  I'm in the foothills of the Rocky Mountains.  On a clear day, we can see them in the distance.  I am a short ( what we consider ) drive away from Jasper.  So much raw natural beautiful untouched country.  It takes me breath away every time we drive through there.
> 
> I hope you get it sorted.  Since they sold out 50% ( I can't for the life of me remember who to ) out, their product SUCKS!!!  As a company who sells to people who are active, but then blame the size of women's thighs on their cr appy fabric choices....I refuse to shop there.  If your company claims to have leggings that don't pill or ball or wear out....DON'T blame the size of women's thighs.  That is false advertising...period.  Our dd asks for items from there, and I tell her every time why I won't step foot into one of their stores.
> 
> Yum!!!!!  I just love hearing about your meals.
> 
> I'm longing to get outside and do a few projects.
> 
> It must feel good to see it start to come together.
> 
> YUCK!!!  I work with all men.  I refuse to clean out the fridge or bathrooms.  I won't put my own food in there anymore.  I have cleaned, left notes etc etc etc...and they still want to act like frat boys who still want their moms to clean up after them.  I won't do it anymore.  You should get hazard pay for doing that!!!!!
> 
> Well, I'm off to get my eyebrows waxed.  My girl finally opened back up!!!!
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!!!!!




Happy new eyebrows!! Oh I can`t wait......

That is cold!! Must feel like a trade off between living in such a beautiful place....I always thought where you live is so beautiful....

I do enjoy cooking.....although some night I do just throw together sausage and mash.....and I still enjoy a night off cooking like most folks. 

Have a great weekend.......






Charade67 said:


> I'm the night owl tonight. I had just fallen asleep when Caspian decided to make a bunch of noise. I decided to go watch TV in the living room until he calmed down. I was about to go back to sleep when I heard what sounded like  dh gasping  for breath. I ran back to the bedroom and he said it was just a bad case of acid reflux. I am wide awake now. Good thing I don't have to be anywhere in the morning.  Not a lot on TV worth watching at 1:30 in the morning.



Must have given you a shock to hear that. Hope he`s better now. And yes, might take you a while to get back to sleep after that. 





Looks quite a nice morning outside, no sunshine yet, but high of 40F today, not overly warm. We are going out this morning to go choose new flooring for the master bathroom, although our guy is busy so hopefully won`t be too long till he can fit it.

Looking forward to using the new shower this morning. Yes, it`s the simple things. 

Making a good old Scottish steak pie tonight. Beef has been soaking in ale overnight, which is not very Scottish, but adds something. Will cook it in slow cooker all day then pop in pie dish, plop some puff pastry on top to bake in the oven and it`ll be gorgeous. 

No idea for lunch....

Having a recap with book group on latest book. We usually have longer between books as some of the ladies are incredibly busy and take a bit longer to get through them, but we`ve all read this one very quickly. Will have a zoom to discuss it and then one of the ladies will choose another....not really much to say on this one, a little light weight. 







































Have a wonderful Friday.....it`s the weekend.......​


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!


Oh yes we do homies!  Sing it.  Got that Friday feeling in my toes, you know, Friday is here.

Good  Morning Schumi.  Guess lunch will be decided soon, as almost lunch time for you.  I’m sure the house is smelling good with the beef in the oven.  Yum, dinner sounds delicious.

Yeah that cold feeling. I hear ya Schumi.  Pumpkin is cold. I’m not that cold, but at 21F out, a tad cold.  But as clear a sky as seen, so will be a full day of ☀.  Yay for that.  Well, lunch time walk will be rocking those shades, and have a winter jacket on.  And ack, weather lady this morning said we will have a cold weather weekend.  Seems Winter just does not want to go away.  Sigh. 

And yeah Charade, I feel like not much interest in evening tv, and heck, even early mornings. But sometimes I tend to have it as background noise.

With that clear sky, traffic can be heard, including the freight train whistle. Ah yes, still a week day.

But a big YAY!  A fabulous Friday to you, homies.

And Woot!  Keisha have some awesome park fun today.

Why yea?  Ah yes. Can drink it any time.  Like now.  Good Morning homies.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Woot!
> View attachment 560623
> 
> Oh yes we do homies!  Sing it.  Got that Friday feeling in my toes, you know, Friday is here.
> 
> Goid Morning Schumi.  Guess lunch will be decided soon, as almost lunch time for you.  I’m sure the house is smelling good with the beef in the oven.  Yum, dinner sounds good.
> 
> Yeah that cold feeling. I hear ya Schumi.  Pumpkin is cold. I’m not that cold, but at 21F out, a tad cold.  But as clear a sky as seen, so will be a full day of ☀.  Yay for that.  Well, lunch time walk will be rocking those shades, and have a winter jacket on.  And ack, weather lady this morning said we will have a cold weather weekend.  Seems Winter just does not want to go away.  Sigh.
> 
> And yeah Charade, I feel like not much interest in evening tv, and heck, even early mornings. But sometimes I tend to have it as background noise.
> 
> With that clear sky, traffic can be heard, including the freight train whistle. Ah yes, still a week day.
> 
> But a big YAY!  A fabulous Friday to you, homies.
> 
> And Woot!  Keisha have some awesome park fun today.
> 
> Why yea?  Ah yes. Can drink it any time.  Like now.  Good Morning homies.



Yep, I do love my slow cookers, they cook everything to perfection. I have 3  of them in different sizes, all come in handy when entertaining......not much of that for a long time!

Not as chilly as I thought outside which is nice. Sounds like 21f is very cold to me, but when the sun is out it helps somehow.......and yes, always nice to have that Friday feeling......




I have some Brie left, so will have a toastie sandwich, bacon and cranberry too.

mac......wooohooo........bacon on the go........

Chose our flooring, it was easy as I kind of knew what I was looking for, I am very decisive with things like that, no faffing around. Then picked up some fresh veg and home again. No walk this morning.

And the sun is shining........


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, both of us have a sunny day, Schumi.  Lunch sounds good.  Yep, bacon as a side or in a sandwich, or in eggs, or in other, is also yum.  Yay to new flooring too.  Yeah, when colors are for choosing, I generally know what I want in new decor, both color and type.  

Not sure what lunch will be either.  Though no Brie in our house.  Cheese, yes, couple different types.

Hope Mac is feeling better.  Good thoughts sent your way.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all. Up early trying for A spot for ROTR   No soup for us, maybe next round. If not will give it a whirl again tomorrow.  Glad we have APH to park hop as plan B.

Making me nervous tho how difficult it’s getting to grab a spot   Have only been shut out few times in past. Will be disappointing if we can’t get slots for family later in year. There’s always another trip around the corner for us but, not so for them 

always worry how my pooch and my DS cats will get along when he kindly watches him. I do believe he’s been accepted into the fold

it took me a while, that’s the back of his little white head lower right lol



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy Friday Eve!!!!  Thought I would share my morning tea with you all!!!  This one went down so fast, I want another one!!!! View attachment 560431


that is a solid coffee
Kcups One of my monthly orders off amazon 


Charade67 said:


> actually like the colors, but I thought it was going to be more of a blue than a purple. Nothing is worse than the pepto pink monstrosity they had for the 25th anniversa


Even in the beautiful sunset light it’s atrocious. Its


Lynne G said:


> Pumpkin, I enjoyed Timmy Hortons while at Niagara Falls NY, when little one had a soccer tournament in the park near there. We don’t have any in my state.


We ate at one on Canadian side of falls in tourist area. Was surprisingly good. Thot it’d be a tourist trap


Lynne G said:


> And Woot! Keisha have some awesome park fun today.


Thanks. A other nice day forecast. Tomorrow rain all day. Decided to skip U. Hate to be at park on rainy day where we don’t have resort to duck back into if it storms


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yay, both of us have a sunny day, Schumi.  Lunch sounds good.  Yep, bacon as a side or in a sandwich, or in eggs, or in other, is also yum.  Yay to new flooring too.  Yeah, when colors are for choosing, I generally know what I want in new decor, both color and type.
> 
> Not sure what lunch will be either.  Though no Brie in our house.  Cheese, yes, couple different types.
> 
> Hope Mac is feeling better.  Good thoughts sent your way.



Yes, always plenty of cheese in our home too, but usually for a cheese plate after dinner......

Bacon tomorrow for breakfast.........







keishashadow said:


> Hey all. Up early trying for A spot for ROTR   No soup for us, maybe next round. If not will give it a whirl again tomorrow.  Glad we have APH to park hop as plan B.
> 
> Making me nervous tho how difficult it’s getting to grab a spot   Have only been shut out few times in past. Will be disappointing if we can’t get slots for family later in year. There’s always another trip around the corner for us but, not so for them
> 
> always worry how my pooch and my DS cats will get along when he kindly watches him. I do believe he’s been accepted into the fold
> View attachment 560639
> it took me a while, that’s the back of his little white head lower right lol
> 
> that is a solid coffee
> Kcups One of my monthly orders off amazon
> 
> Even in the beautiful sunset light it’s atrocious. Its
> 
> We ate at one on Canadian side of falls in tourist area. Was surprisingly good. Thot it’d be a tourist trap
> 
> Thanks. A other nice day forecast. Tomorrow rain all day. Decided to skip U. Hate to be at park on rainy day where we don’t have resort to duck back into if it storms



Awwww......cute picture! How lovely......

Sucks for rain tomorrow, but you’ve had some lovely weather so far......

Enjoy!!



Finished lunch.......now looking for something to do.......


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, balls of fur with cats and a dog.  Cute picture Keisha.  Enjoy the parks on another nice day.  Hope you get a slot number today. And yeah, can hop in the afternoon if you want.  Yeah, find the park with the most indoor fun when it rains.  

Ooh so bright out!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Charade67 said:


> I actually like the colors, but I thought it was going to be more of a blue than a purple. Nothing is worse than the pepto pink monstrosity they had for the 25th anniversary.


Agreed!



schumigirl said:


> Oh I am imagining every single one of them.....❤ I love fruity scents best, but, anything with lemon or coconut......lush!! I still miss Midnight Pomegranate they used to do....I had so many body butters with that flavour I did have to give some away. Any flavour went down well as gifts and I would always be requested to bring a load back for friends. They used to try and be so subtle about asking.....lol.....I know them too well for that!
> 
> You did well....and glad you got the leggings sorted out and nice buy for DH.


Next trip to the US,  you'll need an empty bag dedicated for Bath and Body Works products!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I live in northern Alberta Canada.  I'm in the foothills of the Rocky Mountains.  On a clear day, we can see them in the distance.  I am a short ( what we consider ) drive away from Jasper.  So much raw natural beautiful untouched country.  It takes me breath away every time we drive through there.
> 
> I hope you get it sorted.  Since they sold out 50% ( I can't for the life of me remember who to ) out, their product SUCKS!!!  As a company who sells to people who are active, but then blame the size of women's thighs on their cr appy fabric choices....I refuse to shop there.  If your company claims to have leggings that don't pill or ball or wear out....DON'T blame the size of women's thighs.  That is false advertising...period.  Our dd asks for items from there, and I tell her every time why I won't step foot into one of their stores.


Canada has simply amazing landscapes!!

It seems no matter how expensive a product, quality isn't what is used to be or should be...



Charade67 said:


> I'm the night owl tonight. I had just fallen asleep when Caspian decided to make a bunch of noise. I decided to go watch TV in the living room until he calmed down. I was about to go back to sleep when I heard what sounded like  dh gasping  for breath. I ran back to the bedroom and he said it was just a bad case of acid reflux. I am wide awake now. Good thing I don't have to be anywhere in the morning.  Not a lot on TV worth watching at 1:30 in the morning.


Glad you can sleep late in the morning!
​


Lynne G said:


> Woot!
> View attachment 560623
> 
> Oh yes we do homies!  Sing it.  Got that Friday feeling in my toes, you know, Friday is here.
> 
> Good  Morning Schumi.  Guess lunch will be decided soon, as almost lunch time for you.  I’m sure the house is smelling good with the beef in the oven.  Yum, dinner sounds delicious.
> 
> Yeah that cold feeling. I hear ya Schumi.  Pumpkin is cold. I’m not that cold, but at 21F out, a tad cold.  But as clear a sky as seen, so will be a full day of ☀.  Yay for that.  Well, lunch time walk will be rocking those shades, and have a winter jacket on.  And ack, weather lady this morning said we will have a cold weather weekend.  Seems Winter just does not want to go away.  Sigh.
> 
> And yeah Charade, I feel like not much interest in evening tv, and heck, even early mornings. But sometimes I tend to have it as background noise.
> 
> With that clear sky, traffic can be heard, including the freight train whistle. Ah yes, still a week day.
> 
> But a big YAY!  A fabulous Friday to you, homies.
> 
> And Woot!  Keisha have some awesome park fun today.
> 
> Why yea?  Ah yes. Can drink it any time.  Like now.  Good Morning homies.


Frirday and Sunshine!  That's worth celebrating!!!!!



schumigirl said:


> Chose our flooring, it was easy as I kind of knew what I was looking for, I am very decisive with things like that, no faffing around. Then picked up some fresh veg and home again. No walk this morning.
> 
> And the sun is shining........


Another sunny day, yes!
Good you were able to pick flooring quickly.  My DH always wants to be part of such things....he thinks he's Martha Stewart's brother or something, lol!  And we usually don't agree on the choice...



Lynne G said:


> Not sure what lunch will be either.  Though no Brie in our house.  Cheese, yes, couple different types.
> 
> Hope Mac is feeling better.  Good thoughts sent your way.


All this cheese talk....I went and counted in our refrigerator.  Eight!  Eight different cheeses are on hand currently.  I'm pretty sure it's a Wisconsin thing! Haha



Has anyone here heard of St. Practice Day??
It's a silly holiday, I think made up by the college age crowd.
Anyway, you "practice party".  That way you are better prepared for the festivities of actual St. Patrick's Day!!
The bars by DDs university open at 9am this morning!!  Oh, to be young again!!!

Will take DHs new pants to the dry cleaners today.  Go to the gym, and grab a few groceries for supper tonight.  I'm thinking burgers, with a side of sweet potato fries...that sounds good!!


Happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Agreed!
> 
> 
> Next trip to the US,  you'll need an empty bag dedicated for Bath and Body Works products!
> 
> 
> Canada has simply amazing landscapes!!
> 
> It seems no matter how expensive a product, quality isn't what is used to be or should be...
> 
> 
> Glad you can sleep late in the morning!
> ​
> Frirday and Sunshine!  That's worth celebrating!!!!!
> 
> 
> Another sunny day, yes!
> Good you were able to pick flooring quickly.  My DH always wants to be part of such things....he thinks he's Martha Stewart's brother or something, lol!  And we usually don't agree on the choice...
> 
> 
> All this cheese talk....I went and counted in our refrigerator.  Eight!  Eight different cheeses are on hand currently.  I'm pretty sure it's a Wisconsin thing! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone here heard of St. Practice Day??
> It's a silly holiday, I think made up by the college age crowd.
> Anyway, you "practice party".  That way you are better prepared for the festivities of actual St. Patrick's Day!!
> The bars by DDs university open at 9am this morning!!  Oh, to be young again!!!
> 
> Will take DHs new pants to the dry cleaners today.  Go to the gym, and grab a few groceries for supper tonight.  I'm thinking burgers, with a side of sweet potato fries...that sounds good!!
> View attachment 560641
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!!



Oh you beat me with the cheeses! At the minute we have four, excluding the now finished Brie.......and yes, must be a Wisconsin thing.......but that’s a good thing!!

Tom and I choose everything together......almost. Just because we are literally never apart, but we’ve always been like that. He has good taste too and I can’t think of anything we’ve disagreed on.......I’m sure there must have been something........hmmmm. Martha Stewart‘s brother.....

Yes, suitcase space has always been allocated for B&B products......it’s a thing isn’t it.......

Never heard of that day, but as we never celebrate St P’s day I never would ......but, yes, the young have it good recovering from things like that.....lol.......

Have a good day Lori, sounds fun and save me some sweet potatoes.......I love em.....no one else does unless it’s hidden in a soup!


----------



## macraven

I spy the kitty 
Yaa

and the call  for bacon
This is a sign I’m doing better!

thank you homies for your kind notes
I have appreciated all of them 
My meds were changed and so have some better days now 
I have CKD stage 3 

I don’t post a lot but I do read everything and enjoy how all the homies are doing

been reading up on GA wanting to skip day light savings time
Not an issue for me


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I spy the kitty
> Yaa
> 
> and the call  for bacon
> This is a sign I’m doing better!
> 
> thank you homies for your kind notes
> I have appreciated all of them
> My meds were changed and so have some better days now
> I have CKD stage 3
> 
> I don’t post a lot but I do read everything and enjoy how all the homies are doing
> 
> been reading up on GA wanting to skip day light savings time
> Not an issue for me






I think you may have got triple emails again......maybe even four!! Oops....


----------



## macraven

That’s ok as I will read them all
Hiccup posts makes sure I don’t miss a thing
Lol


----------



## cam757

Happy Friday!  Today is DH's birthday. I procrastinated buying him a gift because he is sooo hard to buy for. Out of desperation, I ended up buying him a pair of sunglasses and paying much more than I would of liked.   Not the first time. DH is back to working out at the gym now and has started taking DS so I bought them shirts and shorts for both of them. 

Nothing planned today. We were going to go out to dinner but DH's dad cannot go so we will wait until tomorrow night. DH said that he will probably come home early so I better get his presents wrapped soon. 

Not sure what we will do for dinner now.  Something low carb for me. I've been good so far, don't want to mess up now. 


Hope everyone has a great day.


schumigirl said:


> Making a good old Scottish steak pie tonight. Beef has been soaking in ale overnight, which is not very Scottish, but adds something. Will cook it in slow cooker all day then pop in pie dish, plop some puff pastry on top to bake in the oven and it`ll be gorgeous.



Sounds delicious.  Savory pies are definitely on my favorite foods list and steak pie sounds wonderful. 



macraven said:


> thank you homies for your kind notes
> I have appreciated all of them
> My meds were changed and so have some better days now
> I have CKD stage 3



Keeping you in my prayers.  I am glad that you are seeing improvement with the new meds.


----------



## keishashadow

J'aime Paris said:


> Has anyone here heard of St. Practice Day??


Nope. I’ll raise you IUPatty’s day. Morphed over from PSU to my sons alma mater. It’s all fun till the police step in to do their jobs   Problem in PA is underage, off campus invade the little town 



macraven said:


> I spy the kitty
> Yaa


Two sweeties

you are a strong woman, can handle anythiNo 


cam757 said:


> Happy Friday! Today is DH's birthday.


A very happy Bday to him!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Happy Friday Dance   

I went for a walk after supper/dinner last night.  While I was walking last night, I had to giggle.  In true Canadian style, as soon as the weather breaks and is what we consider warmer, people break out the bbq's lol.  That is all I could smell as I was walking the neighborhood.  We will probably bbq over the weekend.  I have been wanting a steak done that way for awhile....so I think that's on the menu over the weekend.  

I treated myself to another Tim's tea this morning...and of course...it's already gone.  There must have been a hole in the bottom or something  lol



Lynne G said:


> Ah, little one made coffee, so I made iced coffee to sip on. Dinner time already. Pasta most likely the choice. Chinese was delicious for lunch.


Your dinner sounds yummy.  I have a chicken alfredo bake planned for tonight.  Or else, maybe it will be order in pizza night tonight.  


Charade67 said:


> I'm the night owl tonight. I had just fallen asleep when Caspian decided to make a bunch of noise. I decided to go watch TV in the living room until he calmed down. I was about to go back to sleep when I heard what sounded like dh gasping for breath. I ran back to the bedroom and he said it was just a bad case of acid reflux. I am wide awake now. Good thing I don't have to be anywhere in the morning. Not a lot on TV worth watching at 1:30 in the morning.


I hope you were able to get some sleep.  Those "scares" like that totally jolt our systems awake.  


schumigirl said:


> Yep, I do love my slow cookers, they cook everything to perfection. I have 3 of them in different sizes, all come in handy when entertaining......not much of that for a long time!


I am one of those people where I can't get the slow cooker to work right for me.  Everything that I cook in it, is just sooo tough and chewy.  I can cook way better with my instant pot than a crock pot.  I will keep trying every once in awhile, but it never works for me.  Even on a low setting.  I want to love the crock pot, but I just can't lol


keishashadow said:


> ey all. Up early trying for A spot for ROTR No soup for us, maybe next round. If not will give it a whirl again tomorrow. Glad we have APH to park hop as plan B


I hope you snag some of those coveted spots!!!!!


J'aime Paris said:


> Has anyone here heard of St. Practice Day??
> It's a silly holiday, I think made up by the college age crowd.


If I was young again....that might be fun.  I could see one DS loving that   But then again, our drinking age is 19 ( 18 where we live)  


macraven said:


> thank you homies for your kind notes
> I have appreciated all of them
> My meds were changed and so have some better days now
> I have CKD stage 3


Sending you more healing thoughts.  That is not an easy condition to live with.  


cam757 said:


> Today is DH's birthday. I procrastinated buying him a gift because he is sooo hard to buy for. Out of desperation, I ended up buying him a pair of sunglasses


Happy birthday to your DH!!!  I hope he love the sunglasses, and clothes.  Every birthday deserves a celebration!!!!

Well, time to shuffle a few papers around and try to look busy lol.  Have a great day everyone!!!!!  Hopefully stop in again over the weekend!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Birthday to Cam’s DH. 

Pumpkin, I think I need a bigger tea cup. LoL Empties too easily too. Have to say we use our grill year round.  Had to push the snow off it the first time we grilled after it snowed the last time. 

Ah, good thing I was not only rocking my shades, but had a pony tail too.  Quite the Winnie the Pooh blustery day.  But as sun was out, no heat to feel from it, but at least the last of the snow still seen is slowly melting away.


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon everyone. Ugh, what a night. I think I got back to sleep around 3:00, but woke up again at 7:00. Went back to sleep around 8:00 and woke up again sometime after 10:00. I have done very little this morning. I managed a quick trip to Walmart and also took some cardboard boxes to the recycling center. 

Last night dh and I went to a restaurant that we haven't been to in a long while. They set up a tent behind the restaurant as an area to wait until your table was ready. This is where we waited. 



We just needed some marshmallows.  




schumigirl said:


> Must have given you a shock to hear that. Hope he`s better now. And yes, might take you a while to get back to sleep after that.


 It really scared me. DH, of course, went right back to sleep like nothing happened.  Even the cat seemed concerned. He sat in the hallway starting at the bedroom door for several minutes. 



schumigirl said:


> Making a good old Scottish steak pie tonight. Beef has been soaking in ale overnight, which is not very Scottish, but adds something. Will cook it in slow cooker all day then pop in pie dish, plop some puff pastry on top to bake in the oven and it`ll be gorgeous.


That sounds really good. 



keishashadow said:


> Hey all. Up early trying for A spot for ROTR No soup for us, maybe next round. If not will give it a whirl again tomorrow. Glad we have APH to park hop as plan B.


I hope you are able to get your reservation. I have a feeling they will still be difficult to get when we are there in May.



keishashadow said:


> always worry how my pooch and my DS cats will get along when he kindly watches him. I do believe he’s been accepted into the fold


Aww....too cute.



J'aime Paris said:


> Has anyone here heard of St. Practice Day??


I have never heard of that. We were supposed to be at Disney for St. Patrick's Day. I was going to try to get reservations at the Irish restaurant in Disney Springs. 



macraven said:


> and the call for bacon
> This is a sign I’m doing better!


Glad to hear you are feeling better Mac. 



macraven said:


> been reading up on GA wanting to skip day light savings time
> Not an issue for me


I would be happy if we would set our clocks forward one more time and then never touch them again. 



cam757 said:


> Happy Friday! Today is DH's birthday.


 Happy Birthday to him.

Waiting for dh to get home from work so we can go talk to the dental office about some work he needs done. He wants me to come along since I understand how the insurance works. 

Speaking of dh, he had a follow up appointment with his cardiologist yesterday. He is being taken off one of his heart medications.


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> Hey all. Up early trying for A spot for ROTR   No soup for us, maybe next round. If not will give it a whirl again tomorrow.  Glad we have APH to park hop as plan B.
> 
> Making me nervous tho how difficult it’s getting to grab a spot   Have only been shut out few times in past. Will be disappointing if we can’t get slots for family later in year. There’s always another trip around the corner for us but, not so for them
> 
> always worry how my pooch and my DS cats will get along when he kindly watches him. I do believe he’s been accepted into the fold
> View attachment 560639
> it took me a while, that’s the back of his little white head lower right lol
> 
> that is a solid coffee
> Kcups One of my monthly orders off amazon
> 
> Even in the beautiful sunset light it’s atrocious. Its
> 
> We ate at one on Canadian side of falls in tourist area. Was surprisingly good. Thot it’d be a tourist trap
> 
> Thanks. A other nice day forecast. Tomorrow rain all day. Decided to skip U. Hate to be at park on rainy day where we don’t have resort to duck back into if it storms


Hope you end up with a boarding group for ROTR...crossing my fingers for you!!
Always love animal pics, glad it is harmonious!!



schumigirl said:


> Oh you beat me with the cheeses! At the minute we have four, excluding the now finished Brie.......and yes, must be a Wisconsin thing.......but that’s a good thing!!
> 
> Tom and I choose everything together......almost. Just because we are literally never apart, but we’ve always been like that. He has good taste too and I can’t think of anything we’ve disagreed on.......I’m sure there must have been something........hmmmm. Martha Stewart‘s brother.....
> 
> Yes, suitcase space has always been allocated for B&B products......it’s a thing isn’t it.......
> 
> Never heard of that day, but as we never celebrate St P’s day I never would ......but, yes, the young have it good recovering from things like that.....lol.......
> 
> Have a good day Lori, sounds fun and save me some sweet potatoes.......I love em.....no one else does unless it’s hidden in a soup!


Yes, we all like sweet potato....but DH doesn't really like soup!  He's the pickiest eater of our family, but not too bad in general...



macraven said:


> I spy the kitty
> Yaa
> 
> and the call  for bacon
> This is a sign I’m doing better!
> 
> thank you homies for your kind notes
> I have appreciated all of them
> My meds were changed and so have some better days now
> I have CKD stage 3
> 
> I don’t post a lot but I do read everything and enjoy how all the homies are doing
> 
> been reading up on GA wanting to skip day light savings time
> Not an issue for me


Sending you warm and fuzzy wishes of good healing, Mac!  
Glad your meds are changed and better days are surely ahead!!



cam757 said:


> Happy Friday!  Today is DH's birthday. I procrastinated buying him a gift because he is sooo hard to buy for. Out of desperation, I ended up buying him a pair of sunglasses and paying much more than I would of liked.   Not the first time. DH is back to working out at the gym now and has started taking DS so I bought them shirts and shorts for both of them.
> 
> Nothing planned today. We were going to go out to dinner but DH's dad cannot go so we will wait until tomorrow night. DH said that he will probably come home early so I better get his presents wrapped soon.
> 
> Not sure what we will do for dinner now.  Something low carb for me. I've been good so far, don't want to mess up now.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> 
> Sounds delicious.  Savory pies are definitely on my favorite foods list and steak pie sounds wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping you in my prayers.  I am glad that you are seeing improvement with the new meds.


Happy birthday to your DH  
New sunglasses and workout clothes sound like a good gift to me!  Hope you have a nice dinner celebration!



keishashadow said:


> Nope. I’ll raise you IUPatty’s day. Morphed over from PSU to my sons alma mater. It’s all fun till the police step in to do their jobs   Problem in PA is underage, off campus invade the little town
> 
> 
> Two sweeties
> 
> you are a strong woman, can handle anythiNo
> 
> A very happy Bday to him!


I looked up IUPatty's Day.  Crazy!!!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy Friday Dance
> 
> I went for a walk after supper/dinner last night.  While I was walking last night, I had to giggle.  In true Canadian style, as soon as the weather breaks and is what we consider warmer, people break out the bbq's lol.  That is all I could smell as I was walking the neighborhood.  We will probably bbq over the weekend.  I have been wanting a steak done that way for awhile....so I think that's on the menu over the weekend.
> 
> I treated myself to another Tim's tea this morning...and of course...it's already gone.  There must have been a hole in the bottom or something  lol
> 
> 
> Your dinner sounds yummy.  I have a chicken alfredo bake planned for tonight.  Or else, maybe it will be order in pizza night tonight.
> 
> I hope you were able to get some sleep.  Those "scares" like that totally jolt our systems awake.
> 
> I am one of those people where I can't get the slow cooker to work right for me.  Everything that I cook in it, is just sooo tough and chewy.  I can cook way better with my instant pot than a crock pot.  I will keep trying every once in awhile, but it never works for me.  Even on a low setting.  I want to love the crock pot, but I just can't lol
> 
> I hope you snag some of those coveted spots!!!!!
> 
> If I was young again....that might be fun.  I could see one DS loving that   But then again, our drinking age is 19 ( 18 where we live)
> 
> Sending you more healing thoughts.  That is not an easy condition to live with.
> 
> Happy birthday to your DH!!!  I hope he love the sunglasses, and clothes.  Every birthday deserves a celebration!!!!
> 
> Well, time to shuffle a few papers around and try to look busy lol.  Have a great day everyone!!!!!  Hopefully stop in again over the weekend!!!!!


I'm not sure if a drinking age of 18/19 would be a good thing, or a bad thing.....it hasn't been that young in WI for many years.

We do the same with the BBQ grills in Wisconsin, haha!  Ours is almost out of the snow, and will be for sure by mid next week with temps climbing.  I may need to do some grilling next week...yum!




Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon everyone. Ugh, what a night. I think I got back to sleep around 3:00, but woke up again at 7:00. Went back to sleep around 8:00 and woke up again sometime after 10:00. I have done very little this morning. I managed a quick trip to Walmart and also took some cardboard boxes to the recycling center.
> 
> Last night dh and I went to a restaurant that we haven't been to in a long while. They set up a tent behind the restaurant as an area to wait until your table was ready. This is where we waited.
> 
> View attachment 560680
> 
> We just needed some marshmallows.
> 
> 
> It really scared me. DH, of course, went right back to sleep like nothing happened.  Even the cat seemed concerned. He sat in the hallway starting at the bedroom door for several minutes.
> 
> That sounds really good.
> 
> I hope you are able to get your reservation. I have a feeling they will still be difficult to get when we are there in May.
> 
> Aww....too cute.
> 
> I have never heard of that. We were supposed to be at Disney for St. Patrick's Day. I was going to try to get reservations at the Irish restaurant in Disney Springs.
> 
> Glad to hear you are feeling better Mac.
> 
> I would be happy if we would set our clocks forward one more time and then never touch them again.
> 
> Happy Birthday to him.
> 
> Waiting for dh to get home from work so we can go talk to the dental office about some work he needs done. He wants me to come along since I understand how the insurance works.
> 
> Speaking of dh, he had a follow up appointment with his cardiologist yesterday. He is being taken off one of his heart medications.


Nice you had a warm place to wait, looks cozy!!  How was the meal?

Being taken off of a medication is normally a positive, hope that's the case for your DH!!




Bored in the House, and I'm in the House Bored....   (x 1000)
Just kinda sums up my afternoon.
This is actually a song, where the lyrics repeat over and again quite a few times.  The rest of the song is explicit and not very good frankly.  


I 'could' vacuum and put in a load of laundry......sigh!  But that's not very fun and won't cure boredom, lol!!


----------



## macraven

Sending bd wishes to Mr Cam


save me a slice of cake !


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> That’s ok as I will read them all
> Hiccup posts makes sure I don’t miss a thing
> Lol



lol.....when I have issues with email all my friends know about it......double and triple emails!! I`m impatient, so when the first one looks as if it hasn`t gone I keep pressing send like a demented budgie! 





cam757 said:


> Happy Friday!  Today is DH's birthday. I procrastinated buying him a gift because he is sooo hard to buy for. Out of desperation, I ended up buying him a pair of sunglasses and paying much more than I would of liked.   Not the first time. DH is back to working out at the gym now and has started taking DS so I bought them shirts and shorts for both of them.
> 
> Nothing planned today. We were going to go out to dinner but DH's dad cannot go so we will wait until tomorrow night. DH said that he will probably come home early so I better get his presents wrapped soon.
> 
> Not sure what we will do for dinner now.  Something low carb for me. I've been good so far, don't want to mess up now.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> 
> Sounds delicious.  Savory pies are definitely on my favorite foods list and steak pie sounds wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping you in my prayers.  I am glad that you are seeing improvement with the new meds.



 to Mr Cam......hope he has a lovely day......and I`m sure he loved his gift.....

Steak Pie is indeed lush! 





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy Friday Dance
> 
> I went for a walk after supper/dinner last night.  While I was walking last night, I had to giggle.  In true Canadian style, as soon as the weather breaks and is what we consider warmer, people break out the bbq's lol.  That is all I could smell as I was walking the neighborhood.  We will probably bbq over the weekend.  I have been wanting a steak done that way for awhile....so I think that's on the menu over the weekend.
> 
> I treated myself to another Tim's tea this morning...and of course...it's already gone.  There must have been a hole in the bottom or something  lol
> 
> 
> Your dinner sounds yummy.  I have a chicken alfredo bake planned for tonight.  Or else, maybe it will be order in pizza night tonight.
> 
> I hope you were able to get some sleep.  Those "scares" like that totally jolt our systems awake.
> 
> I am one of those people where I can't get the slow cooker to work right for me.  Everything that I cook in it, is just sooo tough and chewy.  I can cook way better with my instant pot than a crock pot.  I will keep trying every once in awhile, but it never works for me.  Even on a low setting.  I want to love the crock pot, but I just can't lol
> 
> I hope you snag some of those coveted spots!!!!!
> 
> If I was young again....that might be fun.  I could see one DS loving that   But then again, our drinking age is 19 ( 18 where we live)
> 
> Sending you more healing thoughts.  That is not an easy condition to live with.
> 
> Happy birthday to your DH!!!  I hope he love the sunglasses, and clothes.  Every birthday deserves a celebration!!!!
> 
> Well, time to shuffle a few papers around and try to look busy lol.  Have a great day everyone!!!!!  Hopefully stop in again over the weekend!!!!!



Canadians are a hardy bunch!! I love how you guys think it`s warmer when I`d still be wrapped in a duvet all day if I could! But, I agree...the aroma of bbq food....wow!! Steaks don`t come better than that at home. 

I had marinaded the diced beef for 12 hours, cooked on slow for 9 hours in the slow cooker, and then baked in the oven with the pastry for 30 minutes.....and it was so tender it melted. Not bragging by the way, just wondering why yours can be tough?? I have no answer. But, if the Instant Pot works.....go with that for sure.....

Yep, have a lovely weekend and hope to see you pop by.......





Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon everyone. Ugh, what a night. I think I got back to sleep around 3:00, but woke up again at 7:00. Went back to sleep around 8:00 and woke up again sometime after 10:00. I have done very little this morning. I managed a quick trip to Walmart and also took some cardboard boxes to the recycling center.
> 
> Last night dh and I went to a restaurant that we haven't been to in a long while. They set up a tent behind the restaurant as an area to wait until your table was ready. This is where we waited.
> 
> View attachment 560680
> 
> We just needed some marshmallows.
> 
> 
> It really scared me. DH, of course, went right back to sleep like nothing happened.  Even the cat seemed concerned. He sat in the hallway starting at the bedroom door for several minutes.
> 
> That sounds really good.
> 
> I hope you are able to get your reservation. I have a feeling they will still be difficult to get when we are there in May.
> 
> Aww....too cute.
> 
> I have never heard of that. We were supposed to be at Disney for St. Patrick's Day. I was going to try to get reservations at the Irish restaurant in Disney Springs.
> 
> Glad to hear you are feeling better Mac.
> 
> I would be happy if we would set our clocks forward one more time and then never touch them again.
> 
> Happy Birthday to him.
> 
> Waiting for dh to get home from work so we can go talk to the dental office about some work he needs done. He wants me to come along since I understand how the insurance works.
> 
> Speaking of dh, he had a follow up appointment with his cardiologist yesterday. He is being taken off one of his heart medications.




Nice fire pit......hope the meal was lovely......

Yes, I would have been alarmed too and struggled to get back to sleep......and good news on your husband and his medication. He must be doing well.





J'aime Paris said:


> Hope you end up with a boarding group for ROTR...crossing my fingers for you!!
> Always love animal pics, glad it is harmonious!!
> 
> 
> Yes, we all like sweet potato....but DH doesn't really like soup!  He's the pickiest eater of our family, but not too bad in general...
> 
> 
> Sending you warm and fuzzy wishes of good healing, Mac!
> Glad your meds are changed and better days are surely ahead!!
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to your DH
> New sunglasses and workout clothes sound like a good gift to me!  Hope you have a nice dinner celebration!
> 
> 
> I looked up IUPatty's Day.  Crazy!!!
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if a drinking age of 18/19 would be a good thing, or a bad thing.....it hasn't been that young in WI for many years.
> 
> We do the same with the BBQ grills in Wisconsin, haha!  Ours is almost out of the snow, and will be for sure by mid next week with temps climbing.  I may need to do some grilling next week...yum!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice you had a warm place to wait, looks cozy!!  How was the meal?
> 
> Being taken off of a medication is normally a positive, hope that's the case for your DH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bored in the House, and I'm in the House Bored....   (x 1000)
> Just kinda sums up my afternoon.
> This is actually a song, where the lyrics repeat over and again quite a few times.  The rest of the song is explicit and not very good frankly.
> View attachment 560715
> 
> I 'could' vacuum and put in a load of laundry......sigh!  But that's not very fun and won't cure boredom, lol!!



Drinking age is 18 over here and has been forever I think......but we do have a massive under age drinking problem. I remember the good old day when we all went to "disco`s" from around the age of 16 and as long as you behaved, it was all good. I don`t remember ever seeing trouble that we get today. 

Funny thing is, I`m not a soup fan at all except chicken noodle and the butternut/sweet potato one......Tom loves soup of any kind! He`s easy to please, actually both of them are.....oh Wisconsin folks are hardy too.....I was amazed few weeks ago when you said you were out without a jacket in almost sub zero weather (for me) lol......

Bored?? Oh that`s dangerous......lol.......I spend money if I`m bored......or Tom would tell you I just spend money...... Hope you found something fun to do......




Steak pie was indeed lush! Didn`t need anything to go with it......the pastry takes up all the gravy. 

Now having a beer.....not often I fancy a beer, but always enjoy when I do......watching The Blacklist.....time to end this although I do love Raymond Reddington......fabulous character. 

Just finished our book group chat, the lady who chooses will tell us on Sunday her choice for the next one.

Going to be a cold one tonight, won`t be going out tomorrow.....plan a day of little jobs and things that are mediocre and not very exciting. 

But, will have bacon on the go and farmer dropped off some eggs for us today, so nice fresh eggs straight from the farm....can`t get fresher. 

Time for another beer, hope everyone`s good........


----------



## macraven

Received a phone call my second dose of the shot has been moved up to Monday.

Accepted it as no more time slots available later this month.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Received a phone call my second dose of the shot has been moved up to Monday.
> 
> Accepted it as no more time slots available later this month.



Excellent mac.....hope you have no side effects from this one....so many are reporting different issues, and some none at all. Such a variance. 



Almost bedtime here for us.......been a busy day, although we haven`t done that much. 

Hope you are all having a lovely friday evening.......


----------



## Lynne G

Good for you Mac.  Sending more good thoughts not side effects and hope the new meds are going to make you feel much better.  Hugs.


----------



## Charade67

How is it nighttime already. I feel like I've just wasted the day. Dh and I did get his dental issues sorted though.



J'aime Paris said:


> Nice you had a warm place to wait, looks cozy!! How was the meal?
> 
> Being taken off of a medication is normally a positive, hope that's the case for your DH!!


My meal was really good and very filling. Not very diet friendly though. Yes, a very positive step for dh. 



J'aims Paris said:


> I 'could' vacuum and put in a load of laundry......sigh! But that's not very fun and won't cure boredom, lol!!


 I should have done that today too, but didn't.



schumigirl said:


> Nice fire pit......hope the meal was lovely......
> 
> Yes, I would have been alarmed too and struggled to get back to sleep......and good news on your husband and his medication. He must be doing well.


 We haven't had a bad meal at this place yet.  I don't know why we don't eat there  more often. 
DH has been a model patient. 



schumigirl said:


> I`m not a soup fan at all except chicken noodle and the butternut/sweet potato one......Tom loves soup of any kind!


 I love really creamy soups - potato, broccoli cheese, clam chowder, etc.



macraven said:


> Received a phone call my second dose of the shot has been moved up to Monday.
> 
> Accepted it as no more time slots available later this month.


Awesome. Hoping for very mild side effects, if any. 

Time for  ice cream and Wanda Vision.  My favorite ice cream shop had Keto chocolate this week and it's almost as good and their regular chocolate.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> How is it nighttime already. I feel like I've just wasted the day. Dh and I did get his dental issues sorted though.
> 
> My meal was really good and very filling. Not very diet friendly though. Yes, a very positive step for dh.
> 
> I should have done that today too, but didn't.
> 
> We haven't had a bad meal at this place yet.  I don't know why we don't eat there  more often.
> DH has been a model patient.
> 
> I love really creamy soups - potato, broccoli cheese, clam chowder, etc.
> 
> 
> Awesome. Hoping for very mild side effects, if any.
> 
> Time for  ice cream and Wanda Vision.  My favorite ice cream shop had Keto chocolate this week and it's almost as good and their regular chocolate.



I do like a lobster bisque now and again, and only in America, and brocolli and cheese soups aren`t overflowingly popular over here yet.....can`t say I`m a fan of the sound of them.  Glad you found some nice ice cream you can enjoy and it`s not too different from the regular. 

Housework can always wait........



Good Saturday morning.......

Dull and grey one here today, and so far the high today is going to be 38F. A day to stay inside for sure. May pop out a walk if the sun comes out. 

Few ideas for today and some housework in there too.....just a little though......

Spicy chicken stir fry in plum sauce with loads of ginger for me, teriyaki chicken for everyone else. Think I need two woks instead of one........and good old bacon with farm eggs for breakfast.....sunny side up all round! 

Hope our Keisha is still having a wonderful trip.........
























Have a wonderful Saturday and weekend......
​


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, can still say Good Morning to Schumi. 

We had a beautiful sunrise, but still below freezing, with a balmy 30 F out. Oddly, saying snow to fall soon, then just an overcast day. Don’t care, enjoyed that very bright sunrise from the window in my laundry room. Just can’t seem to not be up early.

Super sized, super wonderful Saturday homies.

Off to finish this day’s wash, including freshly washed towels. Yes, as will enjoy a long hot shower, as quiet morning is my weekend days. Oh and tea is always at the ready. Otherwise under the throw, having the big TV on, not much interest, so just nice to have background noise. Only will turn when hear those darn commercial shows.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Now having a beer.....not often I fancy a beer, but always enjoy when I do......watching The Blacklist.....time to end this although I do love Raymond Reddington......fabulous character.


When we grill brats, I'll always have a beer with them!  A brat and a beer go hand in hand!! Yum!



macraven said:


> Received a phone call my second dose of the shot has been moved up to Monday.
> 
> Accepted it as no more time slots available later this month.


Hope the shot goes well, without side effects!



Charade67 said:


> How is it nighttime already. I feel like I've just wasted the day. Dh and I did get his dental issues sorted though.
> 
> My meal was really good and very filling. Not very diet friendly though. Yes, a very positive step for dh.
> 
> I should have done that today too, but didn't.
> 
> We haven't had a bad meal at this place yet.  I don't know why we don't eat there  more often.
> DH has been a model patient.
> 
> I love really creamy soups - potato, broccoli cheese, clam chowder, etc.
> 
> 
> Awesome. Hoping for very mild side effects, if any.
> 
> Time for  ice cream and Wanda Vision.  My favorite ice cream shop had Keto chocolate this week and it's almost as good and their regular chocolate.


Cream soups are so warming, I enjoy them also!!



schumigirl said:


> I do like a lobster bisque now and again, and only in America,
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday and weekend......​


Now you have me missing the lobster bisque at The Palm!!  Oh, thats so good!!



Lynne G said:


> Off to finish this day’s wash, including freshly washed towels. Yes, as will enjoy a long hot shower, as quiet morning is my weekend days. Oh and tea is always at the ready. Otherwise under the throw, having the big TV on, not much interest, so just nice to have background noise. Only will turn when hear those darn commercial shows.


Fluffy towels and a nice hot shower...nothing better to start a day!!
Enjoy your morning tea





I swear there is nothing more entertaining than pets and babies, lol!!
Our cat is laying down, and the tip of her tail is in her water bowl.  She knows it, because she flicks her tail ever so slightly.  It's a cute little game she's figured out...    But she despises being wet, so I'm guessing she will begin a thorough self-clean shortly!  
And if one tiny hair gets into the water bowl from her game, watch out!  A full fresh bowl will be demanded, as she's extremely particular about her water.  Funny girl!!

Having my first cup of coffee, and thinking of ideas for supper tonight...maybe chicken of some sort?


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good afternoon all.

Beautiful day here so we were up and out early.  Went to the farm butchers for some fillet steaks for tonight then a nice stroll with Louie.

Charade I regularly make broccoli cheese and cauliflower cheese soups - a nice Keto lunch!  Tried a Keto brand of ice cream here but it was yuck so glad yours is good.

Mac great you can get a second shot early.  Here in the UK it is now anyone over 56 can get online and book their first shot - we are making great progress.

Lynne laundry here never ends too.  Nice enough to hang outside today.  

Making the most of this lovely Spring weather.

Hope all have a good Saturday.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, snowed for an hour.  Not really sticking, but with a good wind, still feels colder than you think.

Happy Saturday to Paris and Julie.

Paris, like the demanding cat.  My male lab, when he did something bad and was told that, stamped up the stairs, sulking.  Pets are so much fun sometimes.

Julie, enjoy that nice day, and yay, for a good walk with Louie.  

At big box store, as have to do that kitchen stocking again.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Hehe, can still say Good Morning to Schumi.
> 
> We had a beautiful sunrise, but still below freezing, with a balmy 30 F out. Oddly, saying snow to fall soon, then just an overcast day. Don’t care, enjoyed that very bright sunrise from the window in my laundry room. Just can’t seem to not be up early.
> 
> Super sized, super wonderful Saturday homies.
> 
> Off to finish this day’s wash, including freshly washed towels. Yes, as will enjoy a long hot shower, as quiet morning is my weekend days. Oh and tea is always at the ready. Otherwise under the throw, having the big TV on, not much interest, so just nice to have background noise. Only will turn when hear those darn commercial shows.




Bit late but it`s still morning for you Lynne....so a good morning to you too.....and snow forecast! heck......as long as the sun is shining, all good for now. 

Laundry here too.....not much point hanging it out as we are fairly cool over here and no breeze whatsoever......so dryer was busy this morning. 

Have a lovely Saturday......






J'aime Paris said:


> When we grill brats, I'll always have a beer with them!  A brat and a beer go hand in hand!! Yum!
> 
> 
> Hope the shot goes well, without side effects!
> 
> 
> Cream soups are so warming, I enjoy them also!!
> 
> 
> Now you have me missing the lobster bisque at The Palm!!  Oh, thats so good!!
> 
> 
> Fluffy towels and a nice hot shower...nothing better to start a day!!
> Enjoy your morning tea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear there is nothing more entertaining than pets and babies, lol!!
> Our cat is laying down, and the tip of her tail is in her water bowl.  She knows it, because she flicks her tail ever so slightly.  It's a cute little game she's figured out...    But she despises being wet, so I'm guessing she will begin a thorough self-clean shortly!
> And if one tiny hair gets into the water bowl from her game, watch out!  A full fresh bowl will be demanded, as she's extremely particular about her water.  Funny girl!!
> 
> Having my first cup of coffee, and thinking of ideas for supper tonight...maybe chicken of some sort?
> 
> 
> View attachment 560805



Oh The Palm Lobster Bisque......now, that`s a soup and a half!! And out of places like Ocean Prime and Eddie V`s, The Palm always comes out tops for Tom. It is beautiful......

Cat sounds so funny......they really can be like prima donnas for sure. 

I`ve never eaten a Brat.....but I`m not someone who has ever liked hotdogs of any kind.....I don`t like to think what`s in them to be honest.....lol......but, I do know there are very good ones out there.

After I wrote to you this morning I almost sent another one off......there was a guy on the radio talking about Wisconsin cheese making and explaining what cheese curds were and he was so interesting. But, he said it wasn`t a generalisation but all Wisconsonites loved cheese.....no exceptions......lol......

Enjoy the rest of your day.......



Had a lovely day so far actually.......caught up with some friends by phone and email......again, apologies to those that got triple emails (looking at you again mac ) I have no idea what`s up with it.....they say nothing wrong with email or broadband......checked the computer and run scans, all ok. Who knows......

Planning to watch Abbott & Costello meets The Invisible Man.....Keisha would be proud of me....... and having a pot of tea with some of those coconut cherry no bake desserts I made this morning.......lush!! And most certainly not calorie free, but gorgeous.

Gotta love a Black and White movie on a dull Saturday afternoon.......


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. Beautiful day today. I should go outside and do something, but I really need to clean the house and get some laundry done. Next Saturday will be spent outdoors. Hopefully the weather will be nice. 

We decided to go ahead an make reservations for the food and wine festival at Busch Gardens in April. None of us drink the wine, so I hope the food is really good. They haven't posted menus yet. 



schumigirl said:


> I do like a lobster bisque now and again, and only in America, and brocolli and cheese soups aren`t overflowingly popular over here yet.....can`t say I`m a fan of the sound of them.


Broccoli cheese soup is really good when done right. Of course if you don't like broccoli......



Lynne G said:


> Otherwise under the throw, having the big TV on, not much interest, so just nice to have background noise.


 Sounds like a good way to spend the day.



J'aime Paris said:


> I swear there is nothing more entertaining than pets and babies, lol!!
> Our cat is laying down, and the tip of her tail is in her water bowl. She knows it, because she flicks her tail ever so slightly. It's a cute little game she's figured out... But she despises being wet, so I'm guessing she will begin a thorough self-clean shortly!
> And if one tiny hair gets into the water bowl from her game, watch out! A full fresh bowl will be demanded, as she's extremely particular about her water. Funny girl!!


 Cats are so odd. I'm surprised she will put the tip of her tail in the water dish. I just got  Caspian a new fancy gravity water dish. I haven't out it out for him yet. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Charade I regularly make broccoli cheese and cauliflower cheese soups - a nice Keto lunch! Tried a Keto brand of ice cream here but it was yuck so glad yours is good.


I didn't even think about that being low carb. I've never made the soup myself. Maybe I should try. 

I should probably get back to cleaning. I was about to throw away the box that my Disney magic band came in when I noticed that there was also a luggage tag in the box. Unfortunately there was a card stating that the strap for the tag was located inside the round piece that the band was mounted on. I apparently threw that away  already.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon. Beautiful day today. I should go outside and do something, but I really need to clean the house and get some laundry done. Next Saturday will be spent outdoors. Hopefully the weather will be nice.
> 
> We decided to go ahead an make reservations for the food and wine festival at Busch Gardens in April. None of us drink the wine, so I hope the food is really good. They haven't posted menus yet.
> 
> Broccoli cheese soup is really good when done right. Of course if you don't like broccoli......
> 
> Sounds like a good way to spend the day.
> 
> Cats are so odd. I'm surprised she will put the tip of her tail in the water dish. I just got  Caspian a new fancy gravity water dish. I haven't out it out for him yet.
> 
> I didn't even think about that being low carb. I've never made the soup myself. Maybe I should try.
> 
> I should probably get back to cleaning. I was about to throw away the box that my Disney magic band came in when I noticed that there was also a luggage tag in the box. Unfortunately there was a card stating that the strap for the tag was located inside the round piece that the band was mounted on. I apparently threw that away  already.



Can`t eat brocolli due to tummy issues, and can`t imagine cheese in a soup....so yes, not for me......lol.......

Shame about the tag....think we`ve all thrown away something we shouldn`t have.....last week I threw away a sharp knife I use for veg....it was orange and got thrown away with the carrot peelings......




Well, done with Abbott& Costello......it was a good movie.......now planning which movie to watch tonight. 

Moved though to the kitchen now......will start to chop up chicken for everyone`s stir fry later soon.......radio back on. 80`s channel on.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Saturday afternoon Sans family 

Best news ever.... found in email..........HHN is on and the first house is announced........we expected this one........but still good news.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Realfoodfans said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> Beautiful day here so we were up and out early.  Went to the farm butchers for some fillet steaks for tonight then a nice stroll with Louie.
> 
> Charade I regularly make broccoli cheese and cauliflower cheese soups - a nice Keto lunch!  Tried a Keto brand of ice cream here but it was yuck so glad yours is good.
> 
> Mac great you can get a second shot early.  Here in the UK it is now anyone over 56 can get online and book their first shot - we are making great progress.
> 
> Lynne laundry here never ends too.  Nice enough to hang outside today.
> 
> Making the most of this lovely Spring weather.
> 
> Hope all have a good Saturday.


Sounds like you're taking advantage of your great weather!!



Lynne G said:


> Ack, snowed for an hour.  Not really sticking, but with a good wind, still feels colder than you think.
> 
> Happy Saturday to Paris and Julie.
> 
> Paris, like the demanding cat.  My male lab, when he did something bad and was told that, stamped up the stairs, sulking.  Pets are so much fun sometimes.
> 
> Julie, enjoy that nice day, and yay, for a good walk with Louie.
> 
> At big box store, as have to do that kitchen stocking again.


Hope you get lots to stock up!
And yes, labs are characters!!  Gotta love 'em  



schumigirl said:


> After I wrote to you this morning I almost sent another one off......there was a guy on the radio talking about Wisconsin cheese making and explaining what cheese curds were and he was so interesting. But, he said it wasn`t a generalisation but all Wisconsonites loved cheese.....no exceptions......lol......
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day.......


Ooooh, cheese curds!  Fresh and squeaky!  Or deep fried!  You cannot go wrong!

Sounds like a very intelligent man on the radio, lol!!
I'm sure it exists that a couple folks in Wisconsin don't like cheese....but I've never actually met that person, lol!!



Charade67 said:


> Cats are so odd. I'm surprised she will put the tip of her tail in the water dish. I just got  Caspian a new fancy gravity water dish. I haven't out it out for him yet.



I took a picture to send to DD since it was too cute!



Robo56 said:


> Happy Saturday afternoon Sans family
> 
> Best news ever.... found in email..........HHN is on and the first house is announced........we expected this one........but still good news.
> 
> View attachment 560842
> 
> View attachment 560840
> 
> View attachment 560841
> 
> View attachment 560843


This is great news for HHN lovers!!!!!





Its 41 and sunny currently; I'll take it.  But we are forecasted to reach mid to upper 50s on Monday/Tuesday.  I'm really looking forward to those numbers!!
I texted DH to see if he wants chicken tonight or out for supper.  Waiting to hear back.
All done at the gym.  Will grab lunch and then shower...


----------



## Robo56

Realfoodfans said:


> Robo we have a recipe here called Dorset Apple cake wonder if yours is similar?



I tweaked the recipe a little.

German Apple Cake

3 large eggs room temperature
2 cups sugar (you can adjust per your taste)
1 cup canola or vegetable oil
1 teaspoon  vanilla extract

2 cups all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons cinnamon
1teaspon baking soda
1teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
4 cups tart apples ( I used Fuji apples and chopped the in small pieces)
1/2 cup pecans
1/4 cup buttermilk

Spray baking pan with canola spray put in mixed cake pan and bake in 350 degree oven for 55 to 60 minutes.

When cooled frost with light buttercream frosting.




schumigirl said:


> Yes  they do look like something out of Flash Gordon......it`s the simplest and best design for the project apparently, and when it`s attached to the other parts, it`ll look even more dramatic!!



I was expecting something more futuristic in design. I really like the old Sci fi look.




schumigirl said:


> Pumpkin marshmallow latte is one I still have too, body lotion and shower gel. So many favourites though......and yes, enjoy your outdoor activities while it`s a little cooler.......



They have such nice options for all the seasons.




schumigirl said:


> Trying to forget we have a huge bar of galaxy chocolate in the cabinet.......one of the few chocolate bars I really like.....



Go for It.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm longing to get outside and do a few projects.



It will be warm soon. Then you will be able to get out for your projects.




Schumigirl said:


> Happy new eyebrows!! Oh I can`t wait......



I might have a pair of caterpillars soon.......LOL




schumigirl said:


> Making a good old Scottish steak pie tonight. Beef has been soaking in ale overnight, which is not very Scottish, but adds something. Will cook it in slow cooker all day then pop in pie dish, plop some puff pastry on top to bake in the oven and



Sounds delicious.




keishashadow said:


> Making me nervous tho how difficult it’s getting to grab a spot Have only been shut out few times in past. Will be disappointing if we can’t get slots for family later in year. There’s always another trip around the corner for us but, not so for them



May the Force Be With you






keishashadow said:


> always worry how my pooch and my DS cats will get along when he kindly watches him. I do believe he’s been accepted into the fold



Cute......looks like they have accepted him.




macraven said:


> thank you homies for your kind notes
> I have appreciated all of them
> My meds were changed and so have some better days now
> I have CKD stage 3



Prayers and mummy dust being sent your way. Hope your second shot goes well.




cam757 said:


> Happy Friday! Today is DH's birthday.



Happy belated birthday to your hubby.




Lynne G said:


> Super sized, super wonderful Saturday homies.




Good Saturday to you too Lynne.

Nap time.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Happy Saturday afternoon Sans family
> 
> Best news ever.... found in email..........HHN is on and the first house is announced........we expected this one........but still good news.
> 
> View attachment 560842
> 
> View attachment 560840
> 
> View attachment 560841
> 
> View attachment 560843




yep, good to see it in print!! 




J'aime Paris said:


> Sounds like you're taking advantage of your great weather!!
> 
> 
> Hope you get lots to stock up!
> And yes, labs are characters!!  Gotta love 'em
> 
> 
> Ooooh, cheese curds!  Fresh and squeaky!  Or deep fried!  You cannot go wrong!
> 
> Sounds like a very intelligent man on the radio, lol!!
> I'm sure it exists that a couple folks in Wisconsin don't like cheese....but I've never actually met that person, lol!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 560860
> I took a picture to send to DD since it was too cute!
> 
> 
> This is great news for HHN lovers!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its 41 and sunny currently; I'll take it.  But we are forecasted to reach mid to upper 50s on Monday/Tuesday.  I'm really looking forward to those numbers!!
> I texted DH to see if he wants chicken tonight or out for supper.  Waiting to hear back.
> All done at the gym.  Will grab lunch and then shower...



I am going to try cheese curds at some point......maybe, possibly......lol......no, I will.....one of the ex club managers we keep in touch with is also originally from Wisconsin, and yes, she love cheese too! And knew an awful lot about cheese......haha.....

Cutest cat! That is so funny with her tail......hope lunch is good, and hope for dinner out tonight for you......




Robo56 said:


> I tweaked the recipe a little.
> 
> German Apple Cake
> 
> 3 large eggs room temperature
> 2 cups sugar (you can adjust per your taste)
> 1 cup canola or vegetable oil
> 1 teaspoon  vanilla extract
> 
> 2 cups all-purpose flour
> 2 teaspoons cinnamon
> 1teaspon baking soda
> 1teaspoon baking powder
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 4 cups tart apples ( I used Fuji apples and chopped the in small pieces)
> 1/2 cup pecans
> 1/4 cup buttermilk
> 
> Spray baking pan with canola spray put in mixed cake pan and bake in 350 degree oven for 55 to 60 minutes.
> 
> When cooled frost with light buttercream frosting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was expecting something more futuristic in design. I really like the old Sci fi look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have such nice options for all the seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go for It.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be warm soon. Then you will be able to get out for your projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have a pair of caterpillars soon.......LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May the Force Be With you
> 
> View attachment 560861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute......looks like they have accepted him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers and mummy dust being sent your way. Hope your second shot goes well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated birthday to your hubby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Saturday to you too Lynne.
> 
> Nap time.



Yes, it doesn`t look like cutting edge technology when you first see it, or even the second time....... But, listening to their engineers and scientists they have, we spend far too long listening to them talk on vlogs, but it`s fascinating and they have so much enthusiasm for the project. But, yes, it is a classic look.

Hope you have a lovely weekend Robo........and a good nap too. 





Dinner over........all fed and watered and about to make a pot of tea. 

Regular TV has nothing at all on we would watch tonight, so might look for a dvd to watch......but waiting to hear from a friend in Orlando too......that`ll be a good catch up!

We have a few things on Netflix to catch up on, but tonight feels like a movie night.....


----------



## macraven

I’m happy and looking forward to hhn

Keishashadow will be setting up a sticky when she returns from her vacation

Room booked last year and tickets I bought are valid for 2021 hhn

Just waiting to book the flight


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, me too Mac.  2 night ticket, that BOGO, still valid from bought last year.  Hotel already booked, and waiting for SW to open flights.  Excited to see HHN this year.  Hope you are feeling good today.

Robo I like a Jewish apple cake. My mom used to make it. I never tried yet. Hope your nap was good, and enjoying your Saturday.

Oh my, almost dinner time. Bought chicken, so whatever chicken style dinner kids want, will be made. Sipping on some tea, as very cool feeling day. Not much warmer tomorrow either. Did go to the mall after lunch, and was almost too crowded for me. But used my coupons at BBW, and came home with some candles, good smelling soaps, and restocked my little hand sanitizers I throw in my purse, and did put in my fanny pack, when was at the parks. Like the smell of them, and don’t make hands sticky.

Hope all Saturday night homies do not include a fever.  Yeah, not much of interest on the tube lately.  Will have to see what movies we have.


----------



## macraven

I started a crockpot meal early this morning 
Love the nice smell in the house.

(Hopefully it will taste as good as it smells)
I’m not the worlds best cook and some meals are more eatable than others 
Lol

I did a double set of bogo hhn tickets last year.
Assuming prices won’t be cheaper at the presale this year and come out ahead on holding onto those tickets.

Hope all the homies are having a great weekend!


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha does make a good HHN sticky..........mac, I do like the sound of your dinner tonight. 


Lynne, nice stock up on B&B products. I like those hand sanitisers for everyday use, not for covid, but they are ideal for everything else. Always have some in the car and all my handbags.......hope you had a nice dinner choice......and yes, tv is not as good as it used to be.........


Ended up watching latest season of Good Girls on Netflix.......well, 3 episodes.......both of us are sitting with our eyes closing......doubt we’ll finish this episode.

Bacon up in the morning..........


----------



## macraven

Yea..
Bacon breakfast !

count me in...


----------



## Charade67

Weird night tonight. DH and I were on the other side of town and saw 2 fire trucks and 4 police cars drive to the university. I immediately texted B to see if she knew what was going on. I still hadn't heard from her after 45 minutes, so dh called. Fortunately she answered. She had no idea what was going on.  On the way home we came across a car wreck right in the middle of an intersection where we needed to turn. Thankfully no one seemed to be injured.  I still don;t know what happened at the university. 



schumigirl said:


> Shame about the tag....think we`ve all thrown away something we shouldn`t have.....last week I threw away a sharp knife I use for veg....it was orange and got thrown away with the carrot peelings......


I ended up buying a $1 tag at Walmart today and used the strap from that tag for my Disney tag. I still have the first Disney luggage tag I got for our trip back in 2007.



J'aime Paris said:


> Ooooh, cheese curds! Fresh and squeaky! Or deep fried! You cannot go wrong!


I never know what cheese curds were until I moved to Florida and had a coworker who was from Wisconsin. He brought cheese curds to work one day and shared them with us. The nursery rhyme Little Miss Muffett made much more sense after that.



J'aime Paris said:


> I took a picture to send to DD since it was too cute!


Adorable kitty.



macraven said:


> I’m happy and looking forward to hhn
> 
> Keishashadow will be setting up a sticky when she returns from her vacation
> 
> Room booked last year and tickets I bought are valid for 2021 hhn
> 
> Just waiting to book the flight


Not going to HHN, but looking forward to meeting you and whoever else is there when I am. I booked my flight first. I'm so glad I did because it has already increased in price. I'm not anxiously awaiting the release of AP room rates. 



Lynne G said:


> Yep, me too Mac. 2 night ticket, that BOGO, still valid from bought last year. Hotel already booked, and waiting for SW to open flights. Excited to see HHN this year. Hope you are feeling good today.


Will you be there the same time I am? October 1-4.


Nothing worth watching on TV tonight, so dh and I are watching the original Muppet Show.


----------



## KStarfish82

Good evening everyone!

I always feel so bad when I don't check in.

Quick updates on family...DH and I are fully vaccinated!  Dose #2 of Pfizer side effects definitely paid a visit....fatigue, aches, and on-and-off headaches.  But right after the 24 hour mark....they truly disappeared.

My mom got shingles on her face a few weeks ago...thankfully caught very early and did not have any pain.  She goes for her #1 dose on the 18th...but I'm trying to see if I can get her an appt. for the J&J vaccine.  The Javitz Center in NYC is open 24 hours, and she said she would go at 3 am if she could.

Today we took Hope for her first haircut.  I was trying to hold off, but it was just way too out of control.

Have a great night all and stay well!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Yea..
> Bacon breakfast !
> 
> count me in...



Bacon coming right up.........will make sure we leave some 





Charade67 said:


> Weird night tonight. DH and I were on the other side of town and saw 2 fire trucks and 4 police cars drive to the university. I immediately texted B to see if she knew what was going on. I still hadn't heard from her after 45 minutes, so dh called. Fortunately she answered. She had no idea what was going on.  On the way home we came across a car wreck right in the middle of an intersection where we needed to turn. Thankfully no one seemed to be injured.  I still don;t know what happened at the university.
> 
> I ended up buying a $1 tag at Walmart today and used the strap from that tag for my Disney tag. I still have the first Disney luggage tag I got for our trip back in 2007.
> 
> I never know what cheese curds were until I moved to Florida and had a coworker who was from Wisconsin. He brought cheese curds to work one day and shared them with us. The nursery rhyme Little Miss Muffett made much more sense after that.
> 
> Adorable kitty.
> 
> Not going to HHN, but looking forward to meeting you and whoever else is there when I am. I booked my flight first. I'm so glad I did because it has already increased in price. I'm not anxiously awaiting the release of AP room rates.
> 
> Will you be there the same time I am? October 1-4.
> 
> 
> Nothing worth watching on TV tonight, so dh and I are watching the original Muppet Show.




Glad to hear no one was hurt. tv is bad when you end up watching the Muppets on a Saturday night.

We often comment we have 85 million channels on and end up watching dvd`s or repeats of shows from the 80`s! 





KStarfish82 said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> I always feel so bad when I don't check in.
> 
> Quick updates on family...DH and I are fully vaccinated!  Dose #2 of Pfizer side effects definitely paid a visit....fatigue, aches, and on-and-off headaches.  But right after the 24 hour mark....they truly disappeared.
> 
> My mom got shingles on her face a few weeks ago...thankfully caught very early and did not have any pain.  She goes for her #1 dose on the 18th...but I'm trying to see if I can get her an appt. for the J&J vaccine.  The Javitz Center in NYC is open 24 hours, and she said she would go at 3 am if she could.
> 
> Today we took Hope for her first haircut.  I was trying to hold off, but it was just way too out of control.View attachment 561011View attachment 561012
> 
> Have a great night all and stay well!



Hope is really growing up isn`t she! She looks so much like daddy and Christopher too....

Glad you have both been vaccinated, big relief for you. Good to see you Kfish.....




Sunday again, and it`s half sunny half cloudy cold-ish day, think the sun may make an appearance soon. 40F predicted, but if the sun is out, all good. 

Family catch up day today, will facetime some and chat to others. But, popping out to get some new accessories for the master bathroom, just towel holders and some chrome hooks I saw I liked. Will pick them up from the store today. 

And tomorrow we have one restriction lifted......well, schools are back but that doesn`t affect us, but we can meet one person outside again! 

So I can meet up with one friend and go for a walk again, sit on a bench to have food or coffee......lol........won`t be eating food on a bench, but, can`t wait to meet my friends again. Hopefully the begininning of some real changes for us.......we are still being asked to stay home as it`s only "easing lockdown" but I`m sure there will be many who will ignore that and do what they have been doing. 

March 29th sees some other restrictions loosened. And April 12th sees hair salons open up.......

Slow cooking a chicken today.......sometimes roast sometimes slow cook......today, slow cooker. Will make some chicken noodle soup with the extras for tomorrow.....and just been asked if I`d make rosemary bread to go with it.....of course. 








































Happy Sunday..........




​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all - we have 42 temperature already this morning - funny that can feel warm!  We are going to do some tidying in the garden after I’ve box coloured Em’s hair as so nice out.  She is walking later with her friend

Robo that recipe is similar but different to our Dorset Apple cake if that makes sense? I have screenshot it to try when we have overload of apples again.

Charade glad all was well after the sirens.  Always a concern.

Kfish lovely curls! L has very curly hair too - has to be dried and brushed carefully to avoid the morning tangles and definitely needs a trim.  Will be a good while until that’s possible.

Finished watching Firefly Lane this morning.  It’s been my early morning weekend viewing the last few weeks.  Left on a cliffhanger and look forward to series 2. Definitely a female show not something Kev would enjoy.

Will be egg and bacon brunch this morning.  More coffee on the way for me but expect Lynne has her morning tea.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah why hello Julie and Schumi.  I have a very sunny 27F out.  But at least the wind won’t be as blowing as it had been these last two days.  

Yum, bacon.  Hope lunch was good, Schumi.  Perfect the restrictions let you be able to at least meet up with one friend.  Enjoy your coffee.

Julie, yeah does feel warmer when above freezing.  Hope Em liked her refreshed hair color.  

Yep, a typical Sunday start for me.  Wash finishing up, and will be taking that hot shower after I bring the last load up to put away, which is soon now.  And remote and tea cup with throw over me, as cool feeling in this otherwise very quiet house.  And a typical Sunday to be too.  Finishing up stocking the food pantry, getting the trash out, and alarm set, as also the getting ready for the week day routines.

Yay, pictures and post from Kfish.  Great you received the vaccination.  And what a cutie Hope is.  Awww, the first official haircut.  Sweetie no matter hair cut or not.  Yeah, not a warm end to this Winter season.  

Super Stupendous Sunday, homies. May this Sunday find you healthy and quite happy.

And hope whatever the reason that Charade heard police presence at B’s university, was nothing of interest, and no one hurt.  And sadly no, was not planning on being there that weekend.  May change my mind when the flight prices come out, or lower AP rates. Otherwise I was coming home on the 1st.  So depending on both our flight times, we still may be able to meet.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah why hello Julie and Schumi.  I have a very sunny 27F out.  But at least the wind won’t be as blowing as it had been these last two days.
> 
> Yum, bacon.  Hope lunch was good, Schumi.  Perfect the restrictions let you be able to at least meet up with one friend.  Enjoy your coffee.
> 
> Julie, yeah does feel warmer when above freezing.  Hope Em liked her refreshed hair color.
> 
> Yep, a typical Sunday start for me.  Wash finishing up, and will be taking that hot shower after I bring the last load up to put away, which is soon now.  And remote and tea cup with throw over me, as cool feeling in this otherwise very quiet house.  And a typical Sunday to be too.  Finishing up stocking the food pantry, getting the trash out, and alarm set, as also the getting ready for the week day routines.
> 
> Yay, pictures and post from Kfish.  Great you received the vaccination.  And what a cutie Hope is.  Awww, the first official haircut.  Sweetie no matter hair cut or not.  Yeah, not a warm end to this Winter season.
> 
> Super Stupendous Sunday, homies. May this Sunday find you healthy and quite happy.
> 
> And hope whatever the reason that Charade heard police presence at B’s university, was nothing of interest, and no one hurt.  And sadly no, was not planning on being there that weekend.  May change my mind when the flight prices come out, or lower AP rates. Otherwise I was coming home on the 1st.  So depending on both our flight times, we still may be able to meet.



Yep, no coffee for me, it was just funny when they released the new rules of loosening the restrictions, they stipulated you could enjoy coffee on the bench.....lol......

Oh that is cooler Lynne.......but no wind is nice, it makes such a difference. 





Got what we needed this morning, and Tom has fitted the new accessories, looks good. 

Roads were mobbed this morning strangely.......lots of idiots out there. More horsepower than brains for some of them. 

Shrimp salad for lunch, it was nice and very fresh as we got some nice salad items on Friday. Chicken already smells delicious for later......trying to decide what to do this afternoon......sunshine has come out and looks lovely outside. Just still a little chilly, but March can still be quite cool here. 

Time for tea........


----------



## macraven

What a cutie Kfish!

I’m so glad you checked in here as was about to call out the doggies to come find you...

I hope your mom can get set up with the injections
The sooner the better !
And hope all goes well for her with it 

I get my second shot on Monday
I had a bad reaction to the first shot and was miserable for two weeks from it
Doctor already told me to expect same thing again.
My time is my own and my only job is feeding the cats,
so not a big deal for me
Seriously, I dread the second injection due to the side effects that complicate my autoimmunity issues, but no matter how ill from the side effects,
It’s worth it in the long run.


----------



## macraven

Holy cow!
Thought I sent my above post earlier yesterday

Hope all have a great Sunday!


----------



## macraven

Holy cow!
Thought I sent my above post earlier yesterday to you




Charade67 said:


> WeirdNot going to HHN, but looking forward to meeting you and whoever else is there when I am. I booked my flight first. I'm so glad I did because it has already increased in price. I'm not anxiously awaiting the release of AP room rates.
> 
> Will you be there the same time I am? October 1-4.
> 
> 
> Nothing worth watching on TV tonight, so dh and I are watching the original Muppet Show.




Pencil me in to do a meet up with you!

we can eat ice cream together


----------



## J'aime Paris

Robo56 said:


> German Apple Cake
> 
> 3 large eggs room temperature
> 2 cups sugar (you can adjust per your taste)
> 1 cup canola or vegetable oil
> 1 teaspoon  vanilla extract
> 
> 2 cups all-purpose flour
> 2 teaspoons cinnamon
> 1teaspon baking soda
> 1teaspoon baking powder
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 4 cups tart apples ( I used Fuji apples and chopped the in small pieces)
> 1/2 cup pecans
> 1/4 cup buttermilk
> 
> Spray baking pan with canola spray put in mixed cake pan and bake in 350 degree oven for 55 to 60 minutes.
> 
> When cooled frost with light buttercream frosting.


Saving this recipe!



schumigirl said:


> I am going to try cheese curds at some point......maybe, possibly......lol......no, I will.....one of the ex club managers we keep in touch with is also originally from Wisconsin, and yes, she love cheese too! And knew an awful lot about cheese......haha.....


When we are able to meet again in FL, I'll bring some cheese from WI for you and Tom.  Guaranteed you'll like it!



macraven said:


> I’m happy and looking forward to hhn
> 
> Keishashadow will be setting up a sticky when she returns from her vacation
> 
> Room booked last year and tickets I bought are valid for 2021 hhn
> 
> Just waiting to book the flight


All good news!



Charade67 said:


> Weird night tonight. DH and I were on the other side of town and saw 2 fire trucks and 4 police cars drive to the university. I immediately texted B to see if she knew what was going on. I still hadn't heard from her after 45 minutes, so dh called. Fortunately she answered. She had no idea what was going on.  On the way home we came across a car wreck right in the middle of an intersection where we needed to turn. Thankfully no one seemed to be injured.  I still don;t know what happened at the university.
> 
> I ended up buying a $1 tag at Walmart today and used the strap from that tag for my Disney tag. I still have the first Disney luggage tag I got for our trip back in 2007.
> 
> I never know what cheese curds were until I moved to Florida and had a coworker who was from Wisconsin. He brought cheese curds to work one day and shared them with us. The nursery rhyme Little Miss Muffett made much more sense after that.
> 
> Adorable kitty.
> 
> Not going to HHN, but looking forward to meeting you and whoever else is there when I am. I booked my flight first. I'm so glad I did because it has already increased in price. I'm not anxiously awaiting the release of AP room rates.
> 
> Will you be there the same time I am? October 1-4.
> 
> Nothing worth watching on TV tonight, so dh and I are watching the original Muppet Show.


Always scary when coming upon that many rescue vehicles...hoping all involved are ok!



KStarfish82 said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> I always feel so bad when I don't check in.
> 
> Quick updates on family...DH and I are fully vaccinated!  Dose #2 of Pfizer side effects definitely paid a visit....fatigue, aches, and on-and-off headaches.  But right after the 24 hour mark....they truly disappeared.
> 
> My mom got shingles on her face a few weeks ago...thankfully caught very early and did not have any pain.  She goes for her #1 dose on the 18th...but I'm trying to see if I can get her an appt. for the J&J vaccine.  The Javitz Center in NYC is open 24 hours, and she said she would go at 3 am if she could.
> 
> Today we took Hope for her first haircut.  I was trying to hold off, but it was just way too out of control.View attachment 561011View attachment 561012
> 
> Have a great night all and stay well!


ADORABLE!!!!



schumigirl said:


> Bacon coming right up.........will make sure we leave some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear no one was hurt. tv is bad when you end up watching the Muppets on a Saturday night.
> 
> We often comment we have 85 million channels on and end up watching dvd`s or repeats of shows from the 80`s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope is really growing up isn`t she! She looks so much like daddy and Christopher too....
> 
> Glad you have both been vaccinated, big relief for you. Good to see you Kfish.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday again, and it`s half sunny half cloudy cold-ish day, think the sun may make an appearance soon. 40F predicted, but if the sun is out, all good.
> 
> Family catch up day today, will facetime some and chat to others. But, popping out to get some new accessories for the master bathroom, just towel holders and some chrome hooks I saw I liked. Will pick them up from the store today.
> 
> And tomorrow we have one restriction lifted......well, schools are back but that doesn`t affect us, but we can meet one person outside again!
> 
> So I can meet up with one friend and go for a walk again, sit on a bench to have food or coffee......lol........won`t be eating food on a bench, but, can`t wait to meet my friends again. Hopefully the begininning of some real changes for us.......we are still being asked to stay home as it`s only "easing lockdown" but I`m sure there will be many who will ignore that and do what they have been doing.
> 
> March 29th sees some other restrictions loosened. And April 12th sees hair salons open up.......
> 
> Slow cooking a chicken today.......sometimes roast sometimes slow cook......today, slow cooker. Will make some chicken noodle soup with the extras for tomorrow.....and just been asked if I`d make rosemary bread to go with it.....of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Glad restrictions are easing in your area!
Do you have an appointment booked for the first day salons reopen?



Realfoodfans said:


> Morning all - we have 42 temperature already this morning - funny that can feel warm!  We are going to do some tidying in the garden after I’ve box coloured Em’s hair as so nice out.  She is walking later with her friend
> 
> Robo that recipe is similar but different to our Dorset Apple cake if that makes sense? I have screenshot it to try when we have overload of apples again.
> 
> Charade glad all was well after the sirens.  Always a concern.
> 
> Kfish lovely curls! L has very curly hair too - has to be dried and brushed carefully to avoid the morning tangles and definitely needs a trim.  Will be a good while until that’s possible.
> 
> Finished watching Firefly Lane this morning.  It’s been my early morning weekend viewing the last few weeks.  Left on a cliffhanger and look forward to series 2. Definitely a female show not something Kev would enjoy.
> 
> Will be egg and bacon brunch this morning.  More coffee on the way for me but expect Lynne has her morning tea.


It feels good to work outside on a pleasant day!



Lynne G said:


> Ah why hello Julie and Schumi.  I have a very sunny 27F out.  But at least the wind won’t be as blowing as it had been these last two days.
> 
> Yum, bacon.  Hope lunch was good, Schumi.  Perfect the restrictions let you be able to at least meet up with one friend.  Enjoy your coffee.
> 
> Julie, yeah does feel warmer when above freezing.  Hope Em liked her refreshed hair color.
> 
> Yep, a typical Sunday start for me.  Wash finishing up, and will be taking that hot shower after I bring the last load up to put away, which is soon now.  And remote and tea cup with throw over me, as cool feeling in this otherwise very quiet house.  And a typical Sunday to be too.  Finishing up stocking the food pantry, getting the trash out, and alarm set, as also the getting ready for the week day routines.
> 
> Yay, pictures and post from Kfish.  Great you received the vaccination.  And what a cutie Hope is.  Awww, the first official haircut.  Sweetie no matter hair cut or not.  Yeah, not a warm end to this Winter season.
> 
> Super Stupendous Sunday, homies. May this Sunday find you healthy and quite happy.
> 
> And hope whatever the reason that Charade heard police presence at B’s university, was nothing of interest, and no one hurt.  And sadly no, was not planning on being there that weekend.  May change my mind when the flight prices come out, or lower AP rates. Otherwise I was coming home on the 1st.  So depending on both our flight times, we still may be able to meet.


Enjoying your tea and getting ready for the week!  Happy Sunday to you too!!



schumigirl said:


> Yep, no coffee for me, it was just funny when they released the new rules of loosening the restrictions, they stipulated you could enjoy coffee on the bench.....lol......
> 
> Oh that is cooler Lynne.......but no wind is nice, it makes such a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got what we needed this morning, and Tom has fitted the new accessories, looks good.
> 
> Roads were mobbed this morning strangely.......lots of idiots out there. More horsepower than brains for some of them.
> 
> Shrimp salad for lunch, it was nice and very fresh as we got some nice salad items on Friday. Chicken already smells delicious for later......trying to decide what to do this afternoon......sunshine has come out and looks lovely outside. Just still a little chilly, but March can still be quite cool here.
> 
> Time for tea........


Wonder why coffee on a bench instead of tea?   Isn't tea basically your national drink, lol?





macraven said:


> What a cutie Kfish!
> 
> I’m so glad you checked in here as was about to call out the doggies to come find you...
> 
> I hope your mom can get set up with the injections
> The sooner the better !
> And hope all goes well for her with it
> 
> I get my second shot on Monday
> I had a bad reaction to the first shot and was miserable for two weeks from it
> Doctor already told me to expect same thing again.
> My time is my own and my only job is feeding the cats,
> so not a big deal for me
> Seriously, I dread the second injection due to the side effects that complicate my autoimmunity issues, but no matter how ill from the side effects,
> It’s worth it in the long run.


Hang in there Mac!  Lots and lots of mummy dust headed your way!!  Hoping the second shot goes much more smoothly!




I went through 3 closets and was able to get rid of a lot!  It's astounding how much a person/family can accumulate without even realizing it!  I have an ample load to drop off at the Goodwill tomorrow.  Feels good to purge!
Our temps are due to get near 60 for the next few days.  That will surely take care of most of the snow in the area.  I will need to do a "dirty job" out in the yard....I don't clean after the dogs when everything is frozen and buried in snow.  Thankfully we have a huge lot, so they have much space to roam.  Ugh, no fun, but must be done!
We had a big brunch around 11:00 this morning and I'm stuffed, so will have a light supper.  I'm thinking cobb salads will do fine!
Happy Sunday !!


----------



## cam757

Thanks for the HBD wishes for DH. He had a nice low key birthday.  We went to a local seafood restaurant last night.  He had the seafood platter and I had a salmon stack, which was salmon with grilled shrimp and a broiled crabcake topped with She Crab Soup. It was delicious but probably could have done without the She Crab.  Definitely not a low carb when you add in the two hushpuppies  Back to the diet today though.  DH ended up returning his sunglasses. I kind of figured he would but it is the thought that counts, Lol. He bought a fishing rod instead.

Glad to see that they are going to start work back up on the new park at UOR.  Exciting to see things get back on track. 

Thinking buffalo wings and salad for dinner. That may change.....

A cold sunny day today. DH and DS are at my mom's house cleaning out the gutters.  I am staying inside and doing a little housework.  Will eventually make my way to the store. I will be so glad when it finally warms up.  Looks we will get a little break next week with the temps.

Mac- I hope your 2nd jab is easy peasey with no bad side effects. 

Schumi- glad the bathroom is coming along. Also, great news on some of your restrictions being lifted.  I am sure it has been tough but hopefully the worse is behind us all.

J'amie- It is so nice to purge. Scary how fast it accumulates.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Saving this recipe!
> 
> 
> When we are able to meet again in FL, I'll bring some cheese from WI for you and Tom.  Guaranteed you'll like it!
> 
> 
> All good news!
> 
> 
> Always scary when coming upon that many rescue vehicles...hoping all involved are ok!
> 
> 
> ADORABLE!!!!
> 
> 
> Glad restrictions are easing in your area!
> Do you have an appointment booked for the first day salons reopen?
> 
> 
> It feels good to work outside on a pleasant day!
> 
> 
> Enjoying your tea and getting ready for the week!  Happy Sunday to you too!!
> 
> 
> Wonder why coffee on a bench instead of tea?   Isn't tea basically your national drink, lol?
> 
> View attachment 561073
> 
> 
> Hang in there Mac!  Lots and lots of mummy dust headed your way!!  Hoping the second shot goes much more smoothly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went through 3 closets and was able to get rid of a lot!  It's astounding how much a person/family can accumulate without even realizing it!  I have an ample load to drop off at the Goodwill tomorrow.  Feels good to purge!
> Our temps are due to get near 60 for the next few days.  That will surely take care of most of the snow in the area.  I will need to do a "dirty job" out in the yard....I don't clean after the dogs when everything is frozen and buried in snow.  Thankfully we have a huge lot, so they have much space to roam.  Ugh, no fun, but must be done!
> We had a big brunch around 11:00 this morning and I'm stuffed, so will have a light supper.  I'm thinking cobb salads will do fine!
> Happy Sunday !!
> 
> 
> View attachment 561076



I look forward to that, cheese is a big hit with us. I need to remember the Walkers crisps as an exchange......lol........

I`ll call the salon the week before they reopen to check if they`re taking appointments, I`m sure the owner will be there......I want that appointment!!! 

Yes, it was just the wording we were laughing at......Tea is definitely our national drink......I think I`ll wait till we can sit inside before doing that! Counting down till inside eating in restaurants commence too! We`ll be there........

You did well with the clearing!! You`ll see a big difference......glad you`re seeing some nicer temps again.....glad the snow will be disappearing for you. Enjoy that salad........






cam757 said:


> Thanks for the HBD wishes for DH. He had a nice low key birthday.  We went to a local seafood restaurant last night.  He had the seafood platter and I had a salmon stack, which was salmon with grilled shrimp and a broiled crabcake topped with She Crab Soup. It was delicious but probably could have done without the She Crab.  Definitely not a low carb when you add in the two hushpuppies  Back to the diet today though.  DH ended up returning his sunglasses. I kind of figured he would but it is the thought that counts, Lol. He bought a fishing rod instead.
> 
> Glad to see that they are going to start work back up on the new park at UOR.  Exciting to see things get back on track.
> 
> Thinking buffalo wings and salad for dinner. That may change.....
> 
> A cold sunny day today. DH and DS are at my mom's house cleaning out the gutters.  I am staying inside and doing a little housework.  Will eventually make my way to the store. I will be so glad when it finally warms up.  Looks we will get a little break next week with the temps.
> 
> Mac- I hope your 2nd jab is easy peasey with no bad side effects.
> 
> Schumi- glad the bathroom is coming along. Also, great news on some of your restrictions being lifted.  I am sure it has been tough but hopefully the worse is behind us all.
> 
> J'amie- It is so nice to purge. Scary how fast it accumulates.





Food sounded good Cam, I adore hush puppies since I discovered them, but a lovely way to celebrate your DH birthday..........and buffalo wings sound good too for tonight. Yes, it is the thought that counts.....hope he enjoys his fishing rods......

And yes, hopefully it can only get better from here....surely! Hope you warm up soon too.






Dinner over again, always enjoy a good Sunday roast dinner. Made a Bakewell Pudding for dessert.......sometimes called a Bakewell Tart outside of Bakewell.....lol......lovey though and made some custard, perfect winter dessert. 

It`s not dark now till just before 6pm.......and will get lighter earlier from now, and clocks go forward at the end of this month.....I`m positive this summer will be a good one. Hopefully.......

Going to watch the rest of Good Girls tonight from Netflix and don`t plan to get up at 1am to hear the Oprah interview.....I`m sure there`ll be plenty of recaps tomorrow.....lol......

Time for tea......again........


----------



## macraven

It’s Sunday which means Dominoes pizza and walking dead

Thats my only agenda for today


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick weekend stop in!

Just enjoying our weekend and beautiful weather.  Finished our weekly shopping, all produce is washed and prepped for the week.  Lunch was made, now to just clean up from that then onto some painting I think. 
 Had to take our youngest ds for a covid test.  Got a phonecall from the school that someone in his class tested positive, so they recommend a covid test, and he is to isolate until the 17.  So we moved him I to the basement, and the older Ds upstairs until after his quarantine is done.  He is feeling fine...yet.  I guess we will.see.what happens.  If the school.was.doing their job of cleaning, he should be good and not get sick.  Like I said, now we wait.  I'm surprised that it didn't happen sooner with all his classes.  That class is now transfered to an online platform until the quarantine is done.  Hopefully nothing comes from it.  He's very seldom gets sick, and has the strongest immune system in the house.  

I am trying to decide if I will watch the " Big Interview" or not.  Never cared much for her.  Should be interesting to see how all the news outlets report on the questions.  For a couple who stepped down from Royal duties because they wanted privacy...they certainly are NOT trying to stay private    Just my two cents.  I am just glad they are not living in Canada anymore and telling our government to provide their security.  
Well, I should clean up the kitchen, open the window and enjoy the fresh air while putzing. 

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It’s Sunday which means Dominoes pizza and walking dead
> 
> Thats my only agenda for today



Sounds good to me! 





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick weekend stop in!
> 
> Just enjoying our weekend and beautiful weather.  Finished our weekly shopping, all produce is washed and prepped for the week.  Lunch was made, now to just clean up from that then onto some painting I think.
> Had to take our youngest ds for a covid test.  Got a phonecall from the school that someone in his class tested positive, so they recommend a covid test, and he is to isolate until the 17.  So we moved him I to the basement, and the older Ds upstairs until after his quarantine is done.  He is feeling fine...yet.  I guess we will.see.what happens.  If the school.was.doing their job of cleaning, he should be good and not get sick.  Like I said, now we wait.  I'm surprised that it didn't happen sooner with all his classes.  That class is now transfered to an online platform until the quarantine is done.  Hopefully nothing comes from it.  He's very seldom gets sick, and has the strongest immune system in the house.
> 
> I am trying to decide if I will watch the " Big Interview" or not.  Never cared much for her.  Should be interesting to see how all the news outlets report on the questions.  For a couple who stepped down from Royal duties because they wanted privacy...they certainly are NOT trying to stay private    Just my two cents.  I am just glad they are not living in Canada anymore and telling our government to provide their security.
> Well, I should clean up the kitchen, open the window and enjoy the fresh air while putzing.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!



Glad you have some beautiful weather pumpkin.....and best wishes for DS, both of them. How scary to be so close. 

I won`t be watching....well, 1am our time......I`d rather be sleeping! Will catch up....nope, not fond of either of them now. They couldn`t spell the word privacy. 

Enjoy that lovely weather.....




Book group lady is still deciding next book, says she`ll tell us tomorrow and I can get them ordered. She usually makes good choices, so I`m looking forward to hearing what she`s chosen.


----------



## cam757

Lazy afternoon so spending lots of time on the laptop with t.v. on in the background. Laundry is caught up for the week so at least that is done.  I think I will save my grocery trip until Tuesday. It is just one of those days when I just don't want to leave the house. 

We will definitely not be watching the interview.  Shameful...

Finished my audible book today, The Guest List by Lucy Foley. It was pretty good. I ordered her next book to read.  It does not have as good of reviews but I will give it a shot. 



schumigirl said:


> inner over again, always enjoy a good Sunday roast dinner. Made a Bakewell Pudding for dessert.......sometimes called a Bakewell Tart outside of Bakewell.....lol......lovey though and made some custard, perfect winter dessert.



I had to look up Bakewell tart. I know I have heard of it from The Great British Baking Show but couldn't remember what it was. Looks delish!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Had to take our youngest ds for a covid test. Got a phonecall from the school that someone in his class tested positive, so they recommend a covid test, and he is to isolate until the 17. So we moved him I to the basement, and the older Ds upstairs until after his quarantine is done. He is feeling fine...yet. I guess we will.see.what happens. If the school.was.doing their job of cleaning, he should be good and not get sick. Like I said, now we wait. I'm surprised that it didn't happen sooner with all his classes. That class is now transfered to an online platform until the quarantine is done. Hopefully nothing comes from it. He's very seldom gets sick, and has the strongest immune system in the house.



Oh no. Hope all is well with your DS.


----------



## Lynne G

Scary Pumpkin, hold your DS does not get the virus.  

Ah, that Sunday night relaxing. Chilling with my cup of tea. Full from dinner. Pan fried chicken, with baked tater and steamed corn. Cheesecake for dessert. Oh my.

Enjoy the WD Mac. Hope you are feeling good.

Cam, always feels nice to have wash done.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Pumpkin really hope everyone in your home stays well.

Totally agree not one of us wants to watch the interview.  Many here feel they are welcome to get on with their lives as they want but it’s one of those “just stop talking”. 

Have some errands to do later but house already neat and tidy so just a quick whizz round needed. Will make Cottage Pie ready for later.

Em is Covid testing at J’s school today so I’m looking forward to collecting L after her first day back in the classroom. Hope she’s enjoyed seeing all her friends.

Hope everyone has a good Monday.


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Lazy afternoon so spending lots of time on the laptop with t.v. on in the background. Laundry is caught up for the week so at least that is done.  I think I will save my grocery trip until Tuesday. It is just one of those days when I just don't want to leave the house.
> 
> We will definitely not be watching the interview.  Shameful...
> 
> Finished my audible book today, The Guest List by Lucy Foley. It was pretty good. I ordered her next book to read.  It does not have as good of reviews but I will give it a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look up Bakewell tart. I know I have heard of it from The Great British Baking Show but couldn't remember what it was. Looks delish!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no. Hope all is well with your DS.



lol....Bakewell Tart as most call it, is delicious.....

I haven`t seen that book or author, will have a look. It`s funny how you can love a book by one author and hate another. I`ve had that many times, but usually persevere with books unless they`re totally ridiculous. I do remember 50 Shades of Grey that everyone raved about......ignoring the subject matter, I thought it was one of the worst written books I`d ever tried to read. It was like a 13 year old had written it.....dreadful! 

Seen bits of the interview. That`s enough for me. 

Have a good week cam......




We have rain this morning, quite unusual after such a dry spell for so long. 

Today is phone calls and a quick visit to pick up an accessory we ordered for the bathroom. And still need a couple of picture frames too. Will have a look. 

Ham joint cooking for tonight and no doubt leftovers for lunch tomorrow.....Tom loves a sandwich next day. Breakfast was cereal, boring.......and lunch is parma ham for me. Very much a ham day ahead. 




























Have a wonderful Monday​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes,



Yeah, a Monday is here. And with a very clear overnight sky, a clear and a wee bit cool 23F. But should be a bright and beautiful sunrise, as this High Weather System is keeping the clouds away.

Yeah, I hope those wanting their 5 minutes of fame, go home and enjoy family life.

And so, nice L can go back to school, as I think it is good to be social at school. Part of learning is to be able to get along with others. I hope L had fun.  Cottage pie sounds delicious.

Schumi, hope the rain stopped, and yum, bet the house is smelling good with the ham cooking. Enjoy lunch, as almost lunchtime for you. Hope you enjoyed at least a cup of tea today.

Ah, for me, tea and that week day routine of being bright and bushy, up before dawn.


A most marvelous Monday to all the homies. And a Good Morning to Julie and Schumi, and each and every homie.

That ever happy time, when the tea cup needs a refill.  Then off to see what for my breakfast. May be also doing that boring cereal.


----------



## Charade67

I just heard that a student at B’s university took their own life over the weekend. There are no details, but I think I discovered the reason for the fire trucks and police cars Saturday night.


----------



## schumigirl

Yes Lynne, rain stopped but not for very long. Drizzled all day really. I do hope your weather warms up soon. 




Hope mac’s vaccination went well......should have been done about now.



Busy day doing lots of little things.......got round to making chicken noodle soup, will have that for tomorrow now.

Ordered flowers today for my mum to be sent next week, it’s Mother’s Day in the UK next Sunday and her birthday 2 days later. The florist local to her I usually contact to send her flowers has permanently closed which is such a shame, so went with an online company, not Interflora as they’ve never been as good as promised. One of my nephews has used them and was happy, so I hope they’re lovely.

Now need to get some cards as I have some birthdays coming up too. Will do that later in the week.

Still raining outside.......


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I just heard that a student at B’s university took their own life over the weekend. There are no details, but I think I discovered the reason for the fire trucks and police cars Saturday night.



How dreadful Charade.


----------



## Lynne G

Horrible news, Charade.  Never easy for family to understand when young person sees nothing to live for.  Very sad news.  Yeah, guess why police and medical was called in.  Hope B is okay, and enjoying dorm life.  

Ah, both my kids are still remote learning, so no dorm life for little one. She does keep in touch with her roommate and others that were on her dorm floor. Funny, but none are that local.

Absolutely beautiful sunny day.  Still a Winter one, as not as warm as would like. But, weather guy said this morning, a one day peek of Spring, as to be the high of 61F, with more sunny days to come.  Woot!

Mac, hope you are okay after getting the second shot.

Schumi, hope your dinner was lush.  And nice to send your mum flowers.  I have ordered from an online flower site, and was happy with the flowers that was sent.  Yeah, our Mother’s Day has always been in May.


----------



## macraven

Charade, suicide is a permanent situation for a temporary issue 
It’s hard for the family left behind

Had my second shot today and side effects started already
I know the drill 
Lol

Lynne
Bet you won’t miss building a snowman this week!
You are practically going to have a “ heat wave” this week!

Schumi, your mum will love the flowers for Mother’s Day and her birthday!
Such a good daughter you are!

Hope all the homies will have a great day and week!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Horrible news, Charade.  Never easy for family to understand when young person sees nothing to live for.  Very sad news.  Yeah, guess why police and medical was called in.  Hope B is okay, and enjoying dorm life.
> 
> Ah, both my kids are still remote learning, so no dorm life for little one. She does keep in touch with her roommate and others that were on her dorm floor. Funny, but none are that local.
> 
> Absolutely beautiful sunny day.  Still a Winter one, as not as warm as would like. But, weather guy said this morning, a one day peek of Spring, as to be the high of 61F, with more sunny days to come.  Woot!
> 
> Mac, hope you are okay after getting the second shot.
> 
> Schumi, hope your dinner was lush.  And nice to send your mum flowers.  I have ordered from an online flower site, and was happy with the flowers that was sent.  Yeah, our Mother’s Day has always been in May.



Dinner was indeed lovely. Slightly overcooked the ham, my meat thermometer batteries died......so it was guesswork. Was all good though. 

Interflora were just a little disappointing last time we used them, and I do prefer to order them locally direct, but the place I liked closed. I’m sure they’ll be fine. 

Yes, I’ve enjoyed Mother’s Day in Orlando, it was nice getting two Mother’s Day celebrations.

Glad you have some sunshine........




macraven said:


> Charade, suicide is a permanent situation for a temporary issue
> It’s hard for the family left behind
> 
> Had my second shot today and side effects started already
> I know the drill
> Lol
> 
> Lynne
> Bet you won’t miss building a snowman this week!
> You are practically going to have a “ heat wave” this week!
> 
> Schumi, your mum will love the flowers for Mother’s Day and her birthday!
> Such a good daughter you are!
> 
> Hope all the homies will have a great day and week!



How true, completely heartbreaking.

Hope the side effects last a much shorter time than with the first shot! Keep well wrapped up!

She will love them, she’s like me and always has flowers around the house, so with us not going up for her birthday/Mother’s Day, and she doesn’t need a single thing apparently.......lol.....her words not mine, they’re a good alternative.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Charade that’s such sad news.  Absolutely awful.  Hope the other students are well supported to deal with it.   There has certainly been a dreadful increase in suicide here.

Mac do take care of yourself and congratulations on receiving the second shot.

We have had another bright and beautiful day.  Kev carried on in the garden this afternoon as change in weather must be due - we’ve been very spoilt.

L enjoyed school and particularly being with her best friend.  Thought she would be tired but no - currently having a mad hour with J!  She received a Gold Award at school for everything she’s done during lockdown - don’t think she was overwhelmed with the badge and certificate but the chocolate bar was well received.

Hope Mum’s flowers are lovely Carole.  Online can be hit and miss.  An elderly friend’s husband ordered through M&S for Valentine’s Day and they were very disappointed.  They were replaced but he was upset about it.

I will get a planted basket to take for Mum and we’ve ordered afternoon tea to be delivered for us.  The lady is making two children’s versions which look lovely.  Not quite going out but no cooking for us this Mothering Sunday.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Mid day stop in!!!!

It is great to hear that HHN will probably be happening this year!!!!!  I don't think I am brave enough to visit during that, but I know many people ( including all of you ) who love it!

Got the results already for DS,,,,it was megative.  Just as we thought,  He is not experiencing any symptoms, and is one of those people who rarely gets sick.  So now we just to wait out the rest of his quarantine for him to get back to school.  It's good to know that the safety protocols they have in place are working, and that they are cleaning as they should.

It's another beautiful day here.  Sun is shinning brightly...they are forecasting colder again on Wednesday   LIke I said, this is the hardest time of the year for me.  I am done with winter and just want the warmer temps.  Oh well, I always survive!!!!  I am pretty sure I will get through this year too.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Opps...forgot to attach the quotes  



cam757 said:


> Finished my audible book today, The Guest List by Lucy Foley. It was pretty good. I ordered her next book to read. It does not have as good of reviews but I will give it a shot.


I love a good book.  I will have to look into that one. 


schumigirl said:


> Seen bits of the interview. That`s enough for me.


Me too.  Not impressed much.  I don't know what She/Him were thinking.  Did they really think they would be able to make "THe firm/institution change how they want their public persona change?  It just pointed that their family is not different than other families.   All families have rifts, with highs and lows.  I have always rolled her eyes when news outlets who the clip of her  thanking them about asking " how she is doing since the baby has been borm"  REALLY!!!!! Your a mom now.  All women are overwhelmed, sleep deprived and whatever else.  I probably have less patience for them now.  Now hopefully they have said their peace, and they will get their " privacy" as they wanted  


Charade67 said:


> I just heard that a student at B’s university took their own life over the weekend. There are no details, but I think I discovered the reason for the fire trucks and police cars Saturday night.


That is every parents worst nightmare.  I hope that in the coming years, the family will find some peace. 


Lynne G said:


> Ah, both my kids are still remote learning, so no dorm life for little one. She does keep in touch with her roommate and others that were on her dorm floor. Funny, but none are that local.


The remote learning is definitely different.  I hope they feel like they are learning, and not just putting in the time until they write their exams. 


macraven said:


> Had my second shot today and side effects started already
> I know the drill
> Lol


I hope your side effects are not as severe as before.  I had read somewhere ( I wish I could find the source)  but it simply said that, the more severe your reaction, the better your immunity will be to fight it.  I sure hope this is true in your case...it might make you invincible 

Alright...time to go shuffle a few papers again.  Trying to drag out the paper shuffling as much as possible today!!!

Have a great evening!!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## macraven

Well....
Checked in at 10 at the center for our shot.
No pain when it was given at 10:15

Felt out of sorts at 1:00 so went to bed and slept

Woke up at 5:00
Swollen arm and ouch it hurts 

Mr Mac said, “me too”

It’s gonna be the blind leading the blind for dinner tonight.


----------



## J'aime Paris

cam757 said:


> Thanks for the HBD wishes for DH. He had a nice low key birthday.  We went to a local seafood restaurant last night.  He had the seafood platter and I had a salmon stack, which was salmon with grilled shrimp and a broiled crabcake topped with She Crab Soup. It was delicious but probably could have done without the She Crab.  Definitely not a low carb when you add in the two hushpuppies  Back to the diet today though.  DH ended up returning his sunglasses. I kind of figured he would but it is the thought that counts, Lol. He bought a fishing rod instead.
> 
> Glad to see that they are going to start work back up on the new park at UOR.  Exciting to see things get back on track.
> 
> Thinking buffalo wings and salad for dinner. That may change.....
> 
> A cold sunny day today. DH and DS are at my mom's house cleaning out the gutters.  I am staying inside and doing a little housework.  Will eventually make my way to the store. I will be so glad when it finally warms up.  Looks we will get a little break next week with the temps.
> 
> Mac- I hope your 2nd jab is easy peasey with no bad side effects.
> 
> Schumi- glad the bathroom is coming along. Also, great news on some of your restrictions being lifted.  I am sure it has been tough but hopefully the worse is behind us all.
> 
> J'amie- It is so nice to purge. Scary how fast it accumulates.


That bday dinner sounds decadent!  Yum!




schumigirl said:


> I look forward to that, cheese is a big hit with us. I need to remember the Walkers crisps as an exchange......lol........


Oh my gosh, you remembered!  I'm obsessed with these!!


These are my 2 favorites.....may have to place an Amazon order....



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am trying to decide if I will watch the " Big Interview" or not.  Never cared much for her.  Should be interesting to see how all the news outlets report on the questions.  For a couple who stepped down from Royal duties because they wanted privacy...they certainly are NOT trying to stay private    Just my two cents.  I am just glad they are not living in Canada anymore and telling our government to provide their security.


I decided to pass on watching.



cam757 said:


> Finished my audible book today, The Guest List by Lucy Foley. It was pretty good. I ordered her next book to read.  It does not have as good of reviews but I will give it a shot.


Always nice to have a new title to search!



schumigirl said:


> Ham joint cooking for tonight and no doubt leftovers for lunch tomorrow.....Tom loves a sandwich next day. Breakfast was cereal, boring.......and lunch is parma ham for me. Very much a ham day ahead.


My DH is a big fan of left over meat sandwiches. 
 His favorite is a meatloaf sandwich....I'm not convinced meatloaf belongs on a sandwich, but oh well!



Lynne G said:


> Ah yes,
> View attachment 561216
> 
> Yeah, a Monday is here. And with a very clear overnight sky, a clear and a wee bit cool 23F. But should be a bright and beautiful sunrise, as this High Weather System is keeping the clouds away.


We finally have a glorious weather day!  Almost 60 degrees and a huge melt off of snow!!



Charade67 said:


> I just heard that a student at B’s university took their own life over the weekend. There are no details, but I think I discovered the reason for the fire trucks and police cars Saturday night.


So sad......I have no words other than my deepest sympathies are with this poor family...




macraven said:


> Had my second shot today and side effects started already
> I know the drill
> Lol


Hope it is less intense than last time and passes quickly!!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Got the results already for DS,,,,it was megative.  Just as we thought,  He is not experiencing any symptoms, and is one of those people who rarely gets sick.  So now we just to wait out the rest of his quarantine for him to get back to school.  It's good to know that the safety protocols they have in place are working, and that they are cleaning as they should.


Yes!!!  Negative!!





It's been a busy day!  I took DDs car for an emissions test this morning, and filled her tank as a nice mom does!  I then ran my car through the car wash to get rid of the salt and yuck that has accumulated over winter, and filled my tank as well.

I took the dogs for a long walk since we are warm and sunny today!  Although they both needed a complete wash afterwards...   
Then I did the _not fun_ 'poo patrol' of the entire yard.  It's amazing how much 2 dogs can go, lol!  I should "cut out the middle man" and just dump the food right onto our lawn!  Haha

Made a return at WalMart, a return and some purchases at Costco.  Stopped at our local grocer for a couple little items.  Feel like I've been all over town today!

Home now.  I need to find a new Netflix series to watch.  I finished Schitt's Creek and want something else to keep me out of trouble.  Any suggestions???


----------



## Pumpkin1172

J'aime Paris said:


> It's been a busy day! I took DDs car for an emissions test this morning, and filled her tank as a nice mom does! I then ran my car through the car wash to get rid of the salt and yuck that has accumulated over winter, and filled my tank as well.


I love that!!!!!  Do you want to fill my tank too???  JK     It always feels good to get rid of that salt and grossness that comes from winter driving.  My Izzy needs a bath in a VERY big way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening, Very emotional day today. Thank you for your thoughts. prayers, and kind words. I don't know much more now that I did this morning. DH said that a student shot themself in a remote parking lot on campus. We don't know if the student was male or female, but the use of a gun makes me suspect male. 
Dh is annoyed because he found out about this from a student in one of his classes. Lately the administration has been really bad about communicating important information to the faculty and staff. He shouldn't be finding out about stuff from students or the media. I think he's going to address this at the next faculty meeting. 

We decided to take B out to dinner tonight just so we could go give her a hug. She hadn't heard about the incident yet, but I'm sure it won't be long before the whole campus knows. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Totally agree not one of us wants to watch the interview.


I skipped it as well. No interest. 



schumigirl said:


> Ordered flowers today for my mum to be sent next week, it’s Mother’s Day in the UK next Sunday and her birthday 2 days later. The florist local to her I usually contact to send her flowers has permanently closed which is such a shame, so went with an online company, not Interflora as they’ve never been as good as promised. One of my nephews has used them and was happy, so I hope they’re lovely.


 Hope the flowers are nice. I think some of our online places are hit or miss. 



Lynne G said:


> Hope B is okay, and enjoying dorm life.


 She is doing well. Dorm life is okay, but they are under a lot of restrictions. This time last year she was loving living the the dorm.



Realfoodfans said:


> Charade that’s such sad news. Absolutely awful. Hope the other students are well supported to deal with it. There has certainly been a dreadful increase in suicide here.


I know that have a counseling center on campus for whoever needs it. They may be bringing in extra grief counselors as well. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> It is great to hear that HHN will probably be happening this year!!!!! I don't think I am brave enough to visit during that, but I know many people ( including all of you ) who love it!


You can always come and hang out with those of us in the chicken club. I will be there a couple of days durning HHN, but will not be participating in any of the festivities. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Got the results already for DS,,,,it was megative. Just as we thought,


 Great news. 



macraven said:


> Well....
> Checked in at 10 at the center for our shot.
> No pain when it was given at 10:15
> 
> Felt out of sorts at 1:00 so went to bed and slept
> 
> Woke up at 5:00
> Swollen arm and ouch it hurts
> 
> Mr Mac said, “me too”
> 
> It’s gonna be the blind leading the blind for dinner tonight.


Hope the soreness eases up quickly. Tonight sounds like a good night for take out. 



J'aime Paris said:


> I then ran my car through the car wash to get rid of the salt and yuck that has accumulated over winter,


I need to do that too. I think we are safely past snow days now. 

In happier news...


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Hope Mum’s flowers are lovely Carole.  Online can be hit and miss.  An elderly friend’s husband ordered through M&S for Valentine’s Day and they were very disappointed.  They were replaced but he was upset about it.



I think they`ll be fine, one of my nephews gave me the name of the company. Yes M&S are a let down in many areas today compared to what they once were.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Mid day stop in!!!!
> 
> It is great to hear that HHN will probably be happening this year!!!!!  I don't think I am brave enough to visit during that, but I know many people ( including all of you ) who love it!
> 
> Got the results already for DS,,,,it was megative.  Just as we thought,  He is not experiencing any symptoms, and is one of those people who rarely gets sick.  So now we just to wait out the rest of his quarantine for him to get back to school.  It's good to know that the safety protocols they have in place are working, and that they are cleaning as they should.
> 
> It's another beautiful day here.  Sun is shinning brightly...they are forecasting colder again on Wednesday   LIke I said, this is the hardest time of the year for me.  I am done with winter and just want the warmer temps.  Oh well, I always survive!!!!  I am pretty sure I will get through this year too.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Opps...forgot to attach the quotes
> 
> 
> I love a good book.  I will have to look into that one.
> 
> Me too.  Not impressed much.  I don't know what She/Him were thinking.  Did they really think they would be able to make "THe firm/institution change how they want their public persona change?  It just pointed that their family is not different than other families.   All families have rifts, with highs and lows.  I have always rolled her eyes when news outlets who the clip of her  thanking them about asking " how she is doing since the baby has been borm"  REALLY!!!!! Your a mom now.  All women are overwhelmed, sleep deprived and whatever else.  I probably have less patience for them now.  Now hopefully they have said their peace, and they will get their " privacy" as they wanted
> 
> That is every parents worst nightmare.  I hope that in the coming years, the family will find some peace.
> 
> The remote learning is definitely different.  I hope they feel like they are learning, and not just putting in the time until they write their exams.
> 
> I hope your side effects are not as severe as before.  I had read somewhere ( I wish I could find the source)  but it simply said that, the more severe your reaction, the better your immunity will be to fight it.  I sure hope this is true in your case...it might make you invincible
> 
> Alright...time to go shuffle a few papers again.  Trying to drag out the paper shuffling as much as possible today!!!
> 
> Have a great evening!!!!


[/QUOTE]

Glad to hear DS is negative. And good he has such good protocols around him. 

I think we have to get back to bad weather on Wednesday too......

Yes, I think they need an education on what privacy means. 

Hope you had a good evening........





macraven said:


> Well....
> Checked in at 10 at the center for our shot.
> No pain when it was given at 10:15
> 
> Felt out of sorts at 1:00 so went to bed and slept
> 
> Woke up at 5:00
> Swollen arm and ouch it hurts
> 
> Mr Mac said, “me too”
> 
> It’s gonna be the blind leading the blind for dinner tonight.



Hope you managed to enjoy a nice dinner......and hope both the arms feel better soon.......





J'aime Paris said:


> That bday dinner sounds decadent!  Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, you remembered!  I'm obsessed with these!!
> View attachment 561403View attachment 561404
> 
> These are my 2 favorites.....may have to place an Amazon order....
> 
> 
> I decided to pass on watching.
> 
> 
> Always nice to have a new title to search!
> 
> 
> My DH is a big fan of left over meat sandwiches.
> His favorite is a meatloaf sandwich....I'm not convinced meatloaf belongs on a sandwich, but oh well!
> 
> 
> We finally have a glorious weather day!  Almost 60 degrees and a huge melt off of snow!!
> 
> 
> So sad......I have no words other than my deepest sympathies are with this poor family...
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it is less intense than last time and passes quickly!!
> 
> 
> Yes!!!  Negative!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a busy day!  I took DDs car for an emissions test this morning, and filled her tank as a nice mom does!  I then ran my car through the car wash to get rid of the salt and yuck that has accumulated over winter, and filled my tank as well.
> 
> I took the dogs for a long walk since we are warm and sunny today!  Although they both needed a complete wash afterwards...
> Then I did the _not fun_ 'poo patrol' of the entire yard.  It's amazing how much 2 dogs can go, lol!  I should "cut out the middle man" and just dump the food right onto our lawn!  Haha
> 
> Made a return at WalMart, a return and some purchases at Costco.  Stopped at our local grocer for a couple little items.  Feel like I've been all over town today!
> 
> Home now.  I need to find a new Netflix series to watch.  I finished Schitt's Creek and want something else to keep me out of trouble.  Any suggestions???
> 
> View attachment 561407




Oh no I didn`t forget......lol.......I`m glad you like Worcester Sauce flavour too. My favourite is prawn cocktail and right now they`ve brought back pickled onion flavour......so good!!! 

Meatloaf isn`t the biggest dish over here, but I agree.....for me it`s not for a sandwich, but I have some funny ideas apparently what shouldn`t go on a sandwich. I did see a picture of a meatloaf sandwich once, think maybe Keisha posted it.....and it looked so good!! 

You`re a good mum! Hope all went well with the car. Did you go for lunch in the end? 

Try Good Girls on Netflix. It`s on season 4 right now, but we really enjoyed it from the get go.....quirky and humorous, we liked it.







Charade67 said:


> Good evening, Very emotional day today. Thank you for your thoughts. prayers, and kind words. I don't know much more now that I did this morning. DH said that a student shot themself in a remote parking lot on campus. We don't know if the student was male or female, but the use of a gun makes me suspect male.
> Dh is annoyed because he found out about this from a student in one of his classes. Lately the administration has been really bad about communicating important information to the faculty and staff. He shouldn't be finding out about stuff from students or the media. I think he's going to address this at the next faculty meeting.
> 
> We decided to take B out to dinner tonight just so we could go give her a hug. She hadn't heard about the incident yet, but I'm sure it won't be long before the whole campus knows.
> 
> I skipped it as well. No interest.
> 
> Hope the flowers are nice. I think some of our online places are hit or miss.
> 
> She is doing well. Dorm life is okay, but they are under a lot of restrictions. This time last year she was loving living the the dorm.
> 
> I know that have a counseling center on campus for whoever needs it. They may be bringing in extra grief counselors as well.
> 
> You can always come and hang out with those of us in the chicken club. I will be there a couple of days durning HHN, but will not be participating in any of the festivities.
> 
> Great news.
> 
> Hope the soreness eases up quickly. Tonight sounds like a good night for take out.
> 
> 
> I need to do that too. I think we are safely past snow days now.
> 
> In happier news...
> View attachment 561432



Lovely countdown.......and hope your daughter is ok after hearing about the suicide. Always terrible to hear about. 




Looks like the rain has stopped, but looks to be dull all day. 

Went to bed really early last night and slept like a baby all night. My husband wonders how I can sleep without waking once.......and one of my friends barely sleeps and wonders how can I do it too......easily......I sleep well. 

Plan to go out a walk later and as long as it stays dry, we`ll nip along the beach, not going to be too warm, but I have a hat or two to choose from. Although have to check the tide times, even if it`s in, there`s still a part you can walk on the sand, if not we`ll just wander along the front. 

Lunch is chicken noodle soup and I have my bread rising in the kitchen already, will bake that before breakfast. Which is croissants and marmalade I think. No idea for dinner yet. 




































Happy Tuesday.........​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a Happy Tuesday to you too, Schumi.  And a Good Morning to you, even if it’s been an overcast one.  A cloudy sky for us too, but that nicer day is here.  Will be a beautiful sunny morning, with a partly sunny afternoon, and in that afternoon will be 61F. Looking forward to this warmer day.  And above freezing this early morning, though 39F out.  Another dry day, so happy about that as well.  Enjoy your soup with fresh baked bread lunch. 

Mac, hope you are feeling better after those side effects from the shot. And yay, the day no cooking for dinner, as hope a Taco Bell dinner will be had on this Taco Tuesday.

Nice mom you are, Paris. And hope the car is fixed.

Ah yes, the loud cooing of the doves are back.  Enjoy hearing them in the mornings. 

An early start, but always with my cup of tea. So all is right.

Homies have that terrific Taco Tuesday, and eat a taco or three.  Tasty.


----------



## schumigirl

Hope you have a good day too Lynne......nice to see you back on the pic of the day thread.



Just back in from the beach walk........lovely. Sun came out and although it was very breezy, well, one could argue that is refreshing. 

Laundry on the line outside.......will be dry in no time unless it blows out to sea.......

Bread all baked and ready for soup in a while......looking forward to that today.


----------



## macraven

Tough night for me
Thought I was posting during the night and just realized my phone was turned off .....lol

kept waking up when I rolled to my left side
Shoulder pain is tolerable now as the headache and chills has moved into first place.

This is how it was for me when I had the first injection.
Same pattern

Side effects will ease off as time goes by.
My doc has already prepared me what to expect so not scared 
Cursed with autoimmunity and kidney situation makes me have a few glitches with the vaccine.

we have not heard from Mrose and hope she is doing okay
She has autoimmunity issues also and she has posted about it in the past 

if you are reading along Mrose, sending prayers your shots  and recovery are tolerable.


I was reading some threads that some peeps only had a two day period of discomfort.

Yay for them!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Tough night for me
> Thought I was posting during the night and just realized my phone was turned off .....lol
> 
> kept waking up when I rolled to my left side
> Shoulder pain is tolerable now as the headache and chills has moved into first place.
> 
> This is how it was for me when I had the first injection.
> Same pattern
> 
> Side effects will ease off as time goes by.
> My doc has already prepared me what to expect so not scared
> Cursed with autoimmunity and kidney situation makes me have a few glitches with the vaccine.
> 
> we have not heard from Mrose and hope she is doing okay
> She has autoimmunity issues also and she has posted about it in the past
> 
> if you are reading along Mrose, sending prayers your shots  and recovery are tolerable.
> 
> 
> I was reading some threads that some peeps only had a two day period of discomfort.
> 
> Yay for them!



Hope you feel better this time around mac......that was quite an experience with the first vaccine you had.


----------



## cam757

Hi All,

My day off today.  Trying to get motivated to go to the store.  I have put it off and need to go.  Sunny day today and I think the temps will get into the hi 60s.  Warmer tomorrow. Open windows weather for sure.

Lousy night's sleep last night. It is definitely time to get a new mattress.  Both DH and I toss and turn so I guess we will be shopping for a new one soon.

Back to my mom's this afternoon for more tech support.  She had to get a new monitor because her old one was not compatible with her new pc.  She needed a new one anyway so will hook it up this afternoon.

I am really getting the UOR bug.  May try to book something for Mother's Day week.   We have been twice before that time of the year and enjoyed it.  Trying to convince DH to go so we can just get APs and return in October for HHN.  We let our APs expire last February since we knew we would not return for a while. We have never been during HHN because DS was too young but now that he is older and I think would enjoy it....maybe.

Waiting on my silicone egg cup mold to come from Amazon so I can make egg bites in my instant pot.  I tried the Starbucks version and fell in love... although they are higher in carbs.  I will try to make them with a lower carb recipe. 

Mac- hope you are feeling better soon. 

Pumpkin- glad your DS's test came back negative.  I know that is a relief for the whole household.



J'aime Paris said:


> Home now. I need to find a new Netflix series to watch. I finished Schitt's Creek and want something else to keep me out of trouble. Any suggestions???



I like quirky comedies. Derry Girls, The IT Crowd and Still Game.  Drama/mysteries would be Broadchurch, The Stranger



Charade67 said:


> Good evening, Very emotional day today. Thank you for your thoughts. prayers, and kind words. I don't know much more now that I did this morning. DH said that a student shot themself in a remote parking lot on campus. We don't know if the student was male or female, but the use of a gun makes me suspect male.




What a tragedy. My condolences to all.



schumigirl said:


> Just back in from the beach walk........lovely. Sun came out and although it was very breezy, well, one could argue that is refreshing.



Very nice!  What a great way to start the day.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Early morning stop in!

Just enjoying my Tim's tea and catching up on a little reading.  I stopped to treat myself.  My car just seemed to drive it's self there this morning  It's " roll up the rim" event right now...I won a free tea for later in the week  The sun is shinning and I have a tea!!!  That's a pretty good start to the day lol.

Hubby is heading out of town for work for a few days.  As much as I miss him when we goes out of town, I do enjoy it as well.  I have some of the boys favorite meals planned, with also maybe a week night movie night as well.  We will see how the rest of the week goes.  



Charade67 said:


> In happier news...


I love that count down for your trip!!!!  It will be here before you know it!


schumigirl said:


> Went to bed really early last night and slept like a baby all night. My husband wonders how I can sleep without waking once.......and one of my friends barely sleeps and wonders how can I do it too......easily......I sleep well.


I'm a night owl.  I have always enjoyed my evenings since my kids were little.  That has always been "my time".  I am like you, I fall asleep within minutes of going to bed.  The ticks DH off as he is not a good sleeper.  It doesn't happen often that I don't get a good nights sleep.  It's probably a good thing, as I'm not a very nice person when I have a lack of sleep 


macraven said:


> Side effects will ease off as time goes by.
> My doc has already prepared me what to expect so not scared
> Cursed with autoimmunity and kidney situation makes me have a few glitches with the vaccine.


Even though you know what to expect, it doesn't make it easier while your experiencing them.  I'm crossing my fingers for you that the side effects don't last as long this time. 


cam757 said:


> Waiting on my silicone egg cup mold to come from Amazon so I can make egg bites in my instant pot. I tried the Starbucks version and fell in love... although they are higher in carbs. I will try to make them with a lower carb recipe.


I have those, and they work great!  On a side note...they also work great as little mini bite size cheesecakes too   I have made both the egg bites, and mini cheesecakes in that mold - and they are both delicious!!!!!

Well, my tea is done.  I should shuffle these papers a bit.  I am sure I will be back yet today!


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My day off today.  Trying to get motivated to go to the store.  I have put it off and need to go.  Sunny day today and I think the temps will get into the hi 60s.  Warmer tomorrow. Open windows weather for sure.
> 
> Lousy night's sleep last night. It is definitely time to get a new mattress.  Both DH and I toss and turn so I guess we will be shopping for a new one soon.
> 
> Back to my mom's this afternoon for more tech support.  She had to get a new monitor because her old one was not compatible with her new pc.  She needed a new one anyway so will hook it up this afternoon.
> 
> I am really getting the UOR bug.  May try to book something for Mother's Day week.   We have been twice before that time of the year and enjoyed it.  Trying to convince DH to go so we can just get APs and return in October for HHN.  We let our APs expire last February since we knew we would not return for a while. We have never been during HHN because DS was too young but now that he is older and I think would enjoy it....maybe.
> 
> Waiting on my silicone egg cup mold to come from Amazon so I can make egg bites in my instant pot.  I tried the Starbucks version and fell in love... although they are higher in carbs.  I will try to make them with a lower carb recipe.
> 
> Mac- hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> Pumpkin- glad your DS's test came back negative.  I know that is a relief for the whole household.
> 
> 
> 
> I like quirky comedies. Derry Girls, The IT Crowd and Still Game.  Drama/mysteries would be Broadchurch, The Stranger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a tragedy. My condolences to all.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!  What a great way to start the day.



I`m very impressed you enjoy Still Game!! Classic Scottish humour......

you`re a good daughter looking after mum`s computer needs! Oh go for the trip to Universal.....you`ll LOVE HHN!!! Go for it....but absolutely go for a May trip.....we loved May for a trip. 

Have a good one.......





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Early morning stop in!
> 
> Just enjoying my Tim's tea and catching up on a little reading.  I stopped to treat myself.  My car just seemed to drive it's self there this morning  It's " roll up the rim" event right now...I won a free tea for later in the week  The sun is shinning and I have a tea!!!  That's a pretty good start to the day lol.
> 
> Hubby is heading out of town for work for a few days.  As much as I miss him when we goes out of town, I do enjoy it as well.  I have some of the boys favorite meals planned, with also maybe a week night movie night as well.  We will see how the rest of the week goes.
> 
> 
> I love that count down for your trip!!!!  It will be here before you know it!
> 
> I'm a night owl.  I have always enjoyed my evenings since my kids were little.  That has always been "my time".  I am like you, I fall asleep within minutes of going to bed.  The ticks DH off as he is not a good sleeper.  It doesn't happen often that I don't get a good nights sleep.  It's probably a good thing, as I'm not a very nice person when I have a lack of sleep
> 
> Even though you know what to expect, it doesn't make it easier while your experiencing them.  I'm crossing my fingers for you that the side effects don't last as long this time.
> 
> I have those, and they work great!  On a side note...they also work great as little mini bite size cheesecakes too   I have made both the egg bites, and mini cheesecakes in that mold - and they are both delicious!!!!!
> 
> Well, my tea is done.  I should shuffle these papers a bit.  I am sure I will be back yet today!



Sounds like a plan with your husband out of town......love a movie night with favourite meals.....

Yes, it`s rare for me to have a bad sleep, Tom is the more restless one and marvels how well I sleep. 

Enjoy that tea and have a good day pumpkin......





Rain isn`t far away, but got all my laundry dried outside which was what I wanted, but weather warning for most of the UK next few days, high winds and lots of rain. How fun! 

None of us are very hungry, so plan to get Tom to make omelettes later for a complete change.....I crave one every now and again. He makes them better than I do, so eh is cooking tonight, not that you can call an omelette cooking. 

Ginger tea time to keep me going till dinner.........


----------



## J'aime Paris

Charade67 said:


> In happier news...
> View attachment 561432


It's always wonderful to have a countdown to fun!!



schumigirl said:


> Oh no I didn`t forget......lol.......I`m glad you like Worcester Sauce flavour too. My favourite is prawn cocktail and right now they`ve brought back pickled onion flavour......so good!!!
> 
> You`re a good mum! Hope all went well with the car. Did you go for lunch in the end?
> 
> Try Good Girls on Netflix. It`s on season 4 right now, but we really enjoyed it from the get go.....quirky and humorous, we liked it.


I think I'd like prawn cocktail too.  Pickled onion...can't quite imagine that flavor, but I try most anything once to give it a fair chance.

No lunch with DD....she had too much going on....next time.

I have watched Good Girls and liked it a lot!  I think I watched seasons 1 &2.  Need to go back and watch more episodes!




Lynne G said:


> View attachment 561491
> 
> Ah yes, a Happy Tuesday to you too, Schumi.  And a Good Morning to you, even if it’s been an overcast one.  A cloudy sky for us too, but that nicer day is here.  Will be a beautiful sunny morning, with a partly sunny afternoon, and in that afternoon will be 61F. Looking forward to this warmer day.  And above freezing this early morning, though 39F out.  Another dry day, so happy about that as well.  Enjoy your soup with fresh baked bread lunch.
> 
> Mac, hope you are feeling better after those side effects from the shot. And yay, the day no cooking for dinner, as hope a Taco Bell dinner will be had on this Taco Tuesday.
> 
> Nice mom you are, Paris. And hope the car is fixed.
> 
> Ah yes, the loud cooing of the doves are back.  Enjoy hearing them in the mornings.
> 
> An early start, but always with my cup of tea. So all is right.
> 
> Homies have that terrific Taco Tuesday, and eat a taco or three.  Tasty.


Sounds like you're having a beautiful day!! 
And taco Tuesday...win/win!!



macraven said:


> Tough night for me
> Thought I was posting during the night and just realized my phone was turned off .....lol
> 
> kept waking up when I rolled to my left side
> Shoulder pain is tolerable now as the headache and chills has moved into first place.
> 
> This is how it was for me when I had the first injection.
> Same pattern
> 
> Side effects will ease off as time goes by.
> My doc has already prepared me what to expect so not scared
> Cursed with autoimmunity and kidney situation makes me have a few glitches with the vaccine.
> 
> we have not heard from Mrose and hope she is doing okay
> She has autoimmunity issues also and she has posted about it in the past
> 
> if you are reading along Mrose, sending prayers your shots  and recovery are tolerable.
> 
> 
> I was reading some threads that some peeps only had a two day period of discomfort.
> 
> Yay for them!


Feel better soon!!



cam757 said:


> I like quirky comedies. Derry Girls, The IT Crowd and Still Game.  Drama/mysteries would be Broadchurch, The Stranger


Thank you for the recommendations, I will check them out!

I vote YES for the Universal trip  



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Hubby is heading out of town for work for a few days.  As much as I miss him when we goes out of town, I do enjoy it as well.  I have some of the boys favorite meals planned, with also maybe a week night movie night as well.  We will see how the rest of the week goes.


I'm the same, enjoy a little me time. 





Again a nice day and I will fry some brats on the grill for supper!!
Took the dogs for another walk.  They were a bit less filthy today, but still required washing down.

I tried a few new exercises at the gym yesterday, and they kicked my butt!  I hate it when that happens.  I'm really sore today....I took it very easy at the gym today.

Off to empty the dishwasher and do some laundry, but the following meme made me laugh out loud!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> It's always wonderful to have a countdown to fun!!
> 
> 
> I think I'd like prawn cocktail too.  Pickled onion...can't quite imagine that flavor, but I try most anything once to give it a fair chance.
> 
> No lunch with DD....she had too much going on....next time.
> 
> I have watched Good Girls and liked it a lot!  I think I watched seasons 1 &2.  Need to go back and watch more episodes!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're having a beautiful day!!
> And taco Tuesday...win/win!!
> 
> 
> Feel better soon!!
> 
> 
> Thank you for the recommendations, I will check them out!
> 
> I vote YES for the Universal trip
> 
> 
> I'm the same, enjoy a little me time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again a nice day and I will fry some brats on the grill for supper!!
> Took the dogs for another walk.  They were a bit less filthy today, but still required washing down.
> 
> I tried a few new exercises at the gym yesterday, and they kicked my butt!  I hate it when that happens.  I'm really sore today....I took it very easy at the gym today.
> 
> Off to empty the dishwasher and do some laundry, but the following meme made me laugh out loud!
> 
> View attachment 561566




I`m going to print that meme off and hang it up......lol......pickled onion is a very unique flavour of crisp, but if you like Worcester Sauce, you`ll like these too. Have you tried the Walkers Sensations? Gorgeous.....the nicest two are Thai Sweet Chilli and Onion and Balsamic Vinegar.....lush!

I forgot you said you already watched Good Girls. This is series 4 out now, it`s a little slow and we have ff a few bits, but still worth watching. 

Oh yes, take it easy if you`ve overdone it a little, a walk would do you good for sure......



Dinner over and ironing done and put away. Feet up tonight.

And the new book for the group is Villette by Charlotte Bronte. Haven`t read this one before, but looking forward to it. Will order them tomorrow and should be here Friday. 

Did plan to meet one friend tomorrow outside for a walk, but weather has to be dreadful. She is a childminder so only gets limited time off during the week. I`m sure we`ll catch up soon. Apart from seeing family, the next thing I`m so looking forward to is seeing friends again.....and the hair salon of course


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> Tough night for me
> Thought I was posting during the night and just realized my phone was turned off .....lol
> 
> kept waking up when I rolled to my left side
> Shoulder pain is tolerable now as the headache and chills has moved into first place.
> 
> This is how it was for me when I had the first injection.
> Same pattern
> 
> Side effects will ease off as time goes by.
> My doc has already prepared me what to expect so not scared
> Cursed with autoimmunity and kidney situation makes me have a few glitches with the vaccine.
> 
> we have not heard from Mrose and hope she is doing okay
> She has autoimmunity issues also and she has posted about it in the past
> 
> if you are reading along Mrose, sending prayers your shots  and recovery are tolerable.
> 
> 
> I was reading some threads that some peeps only had a two day period of discomfort.
> 
> Yay for them!


 Yikes Mac! Hope ya are hitting on all cylinders quick!


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, since returning home, have been wrestling with issues arising from my BiL passing & getting absoutely nowhere.

Not unexpected news, as he was in a vegetative state since an accident.  Unfortunately, absoutely nothing is in order as to his affairs.  Passed Intestate (sigh) a single man who elected to live a solitary life after retiring from the military RIP.

My DH just isn’t the sort to wade thru this sort of mess, not his strong suit.  He’s a stoic sort but, know he’s grieving in his own way.  Happy to take this on for him.  

I’m overwhelmed realizing it’s going to take quite some time for me to sort it all out with the various agencies involved, as the basic, integral paperwork is nowhere to be found.    

On a happier note...

Here’s a link to this year’s HHN thread, did see a few have spied it already 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/30-years-counting-hhn-2021-xxx-let’s-stick-this-one.3828923/


Charade67 said:


> Speaking of dh, he had a follow up appointment with his cardiologist yesterday. He is being taken off one of his heart medications.


]
Wonderful news!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Now hopefully they have said their peace, and they will get their " privacy" as they wanted


It’s laughable...how better to seek privacy than a salacious interview with Oprah?


macraven said:


> Well....
> Checked in at 10 at the center for our shot.
> No pain when it was given at 10:15
> 
> Felt out of sorts at 1:00 so went to bed and slept
> 
> Woke up at 5:00
> Swollen arm and ouch it hurts
> 
> Mr Mac said, “me too”
> 
> It’s gonna be the blind leading the blind for dinner tonight.


Wow, that’s a quick reaction for you both!


Charade67 said:


> We decided to take B out to dinner tonight just so we could go give her a hug. She hadn't heard about the incident yet, but I'm sure it won't be long before the whole campus knows.


How thoughtful of you


macraven said:


> Tough night for me
> Thought I was posting during the night and just realized my phone was turned off .....lol
> 
> kept waking up when I rolled to my left side
> Shoulder pain is tolerable now as the headache and chills has moved into first place.
> 
> This is how it was for me when I had the first injection.
> Same pattern
> 
> Side effects will ease off as time goes by.
> My doc has already prepared me what to expect so not scared
> Cursed with autoimmunity and kidney situation makes me have a few glitches with the vaccine.
> 
> we have not heard from Mrose and hope she is doing okay
> She has autoimmunity issues also and she has posted about it in the past
> 
> if you are reading along Mrose, sending prayers your shots  and recovery are tolerable.
> 
> 
> I was reading some threads that some peeps only had a two day period of discomfort.
> 
> Yay for them!


It’s a real shame that the side effects linger so long for you.  Hoping this time around goes a bit easier for you.

Freely admit to feeling as tho we both had the shortest version ever of a rather rough flu the 2nd go-round.  Both had sustained, high fevers over 104 degrees that were quite resistant to breaking.  Him - mostly headache & chills. No headache for me but intestinal issues to point where i dropped a few pounds.  Siver lining lol despite trip, managed to keep it off, thus far.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all, since returning home, have been wrestling with issues arising from my BiL passing & getting absoutely nowhere.
> 
> Not unexpected news, as he was in a vegetative state since an accident.  Unfortunately, absoutely nothing is in order as to his affairs.  Passed Intestate (sigh) a single man who elected to live a solitary life after retiring from the military RIP.
> 
> My DH just isn’t the sort to wade thru this sort of mess, not his strong suit.  He’s a stoic sort but, know he’s grieving in his own way.  Happy to take this on for him.
> 
> I’m overwhelmed realizing it’s going to take quite some time for me to sort it all out with the various agencies involved, as the basic, integral paperwork is nowhere to be found.
> 
> On a happier note...
> 
> Here’s a link to this year’s HHN thread, did see a few have spied it already
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/30-years-counting-hhn-2021-xxx-let’s-stick-this-one.3828923/
> ]
> Wonderful news!
> 
> It’s laughable...how better to seek privacy than a salacious interview with Oprah?
> 
> Wow, that’s a quick reaction for you both!
> 
> How thoughtful of you
> 
> It’s a real shame that the side effects linger so long for you.  Hoping this time around goes a bit easier for you.
> 
> Freely admit to feeling as tho we both had the shortest version ever of a rather rough flu the 2nd go-round.  Both had sustained, high fevers over 104 degrees that were quite resistant to breaking.  Him - mostly headache & chills. No headache for me but intestinal issues to point where i dropped a few pounds.  Siver lining lol despite trip, managed to keep it off, thus far.



I`m sorry your BiL passed. I can imagine the minefield you`re dealing with. All good wishes as always. 

Yep, caught the new thread......you do the BEST sticky around for that!! 

And well done on keeping off the loss.....that`s never easy! But, good to know your trip was such a success.......

Everyone seems to have such different symptoms......some longer than others for sure.....Tom has both his booked now, one later this month and next one in June, think I told you we do 12 weeks between vaccines. Longer to get over any bad symptoms.....I`m fully expecting to be nursemaid after Tom gets his......


----------



## macraven

You and Tom will soon be members of the bandaids club!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> You and Tom will soon be members of the bandaids club!



lol.....Tom before me.....I need to wait a bit longer before I get called or can book it online. Shouldn`t be too long now. I`m keen to get it like most folks.....


----------



## Charade67

Hella everyone. Quiet day today. Nothing really to post about. 



schumigirl said:


> Went to bed really early last night and slept like a baby all night. My husband wonders how I can sleep without waking once.......and one of my friends barely sleeps and wonders how can I do it too......easily......I sleep well.


I envy you. I always wake up at least once during the night. Dh might wake, but he can go back to sleep almost instantly. 



mac raven said:


> I was reading some threads that some peeps only had a two day period of discomfort.
> 
> Yay for them!


I guess I am one of the lucky ones. I am sorry you are having a difficult time with it.
I saw an older man in Kroger today who was holding a bag of frozen vegetables against his arm. I wonder if he had gotten the vaccine. 



cam757 said:


> I am really getting the UOR bug. May try to book something for Mother's Day week. We have been twice before that time of the year and enjoyed it. Trying to convince DH to go so we can just get APs and return in October for HHN. We let our APs expire last February since we knew we would not return for a while. We have never been during HHN because DS was too young but now that he is older and I think would enjoy it....maybe.


Come at the beginning of October. I'm only going to be there 2 days, but will be buying an AP anyway. I discovered it is the exact same coast as a 2 day ticket. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I love that count down for your trip!!!! It will be here before you know it!


Thanks. I have another one going for my Universal trip, but that one is over 6 months away. 



keishashadow said:


> Hey all, since returning home, have been wrestling with issues arising from my BiL passing & getting absoutely nowhere.


 Sorry to hear about your BIL.

I need to go see about making dinner.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Trying to find more papers to shuffle around!!!  I sure am not used to not having something to do    Just watching some youtube videos to keep me busy lo.  Coming up with some meal ideas!  



J'aime Paris said:


> Off to empty the dishwasher and do some laundry, but the following meme made me laugh out loud!


That meme   I LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I want to print one off and hang it up in both my office and my fridge!!!!!!


schumigirl said:


> And the new book for the group is Villette by Charlotte Bronte. Haven`t read this one before, but looking forward to it. Will order them tomorrow and should be here Friday.


Hmmm...always looking for new good reading material.  


keishashadow said:


> My DH just isn’t the sort to wade thru this sort of mess, not his strong suit. He’s a stoic sort but, know he’s grieving in his own way. Happy to take this on for him.
> 
> I’m overwhelmed realizing it’s going to take quite some time for me to sort it all out with the various agencies involved, as the basic, integral paperwork is nowhere to be found.


My condolences to both you and your DH.  I am sure your dh is glad to have you along to help navigate this hard path.  

I hope everyone has a great evening!!!!  Not sure what I am all going to do tonight....I guess time will tell.


----------



## cam757

schumigirl said:


> I`m very impressed you enjoy Still Game!! Classic Scottish humour......



Still Game is one of our favorites.  We are rewatching the series again...for the third time.  We usually watch an episode or two before bed.  My DH loves the show.

Yay for Tom! That is great he was able to get his jabs scheduled. Hopefully, it will not be too bad.

I hope you enjoy your new book.



keishashadow said:


> Not unexpected news, as he was in a vegetative state since an accident. Unfortunately, absoutely nothing is in order as to his affairs. Passed Intestate (sigh) a single man who elected to live a solitary life after retiring from the military RIP.



My condolences to you and your DH.   I am sure that has to be a difficult situation.



Charade67 said:


> Come at the beginning of October. I'm only going to be there 2 days, but will be buying an AP anyway. I discovered it is the exact same coast as a 2 day ticket.


It is definitely the way to go. Makes it much easier to justify two (or 3) trips in one year.  The beginning of October sounds good. The crowds are probably better at the beginning of the month rather than closer to Halloween.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I have those, and they work great! On a side note...they also work great as little mini bite size cheesecakes too  I have made both the egg bites, and mini cheesecakes in that mold - and they are both delicious!!!!!



It arrived tonight. I am debating on making some tonight or waiting until tomorrow.  I must admit the little brownies in the advert pic was a persuasive selling point and now cheesecake bites....I think this will be a winning purchase. 



Mom's monitor is all hooked up so she is now back in action. Watch out facebook.  I did all the grocery shopping today so with a fridge full of food of course we decided to go for Mexican tonight  It was good and I have lunch for tomorrow.  Picked back up the audible book, The Thursday Murder Club. I was hard to get into but I think it is starting to get better.  My other book The Hunter Party arrived today.  Will start that soon.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> I saw an older man in Kroger today who was holding a bag of frozen vegetables against his arm. I wonder if he had gotten the vaccine.


I’m wondering if he bought the bag or stuffed it back in the freezer section  ew


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Hella everyone. Quiet day today. Nothing really to post about.
> 
> I envy you. I always wake up at least once during the night. Dh might wake, but he can go back to sleep almost instantly.
> 
> I guess I am one of the lucky ones. I am sorry you are having a difficult time with it.
> I saw an older man in Kroger today who was holding a bag of frozen vegetables against his arm. I wonder if he had gotten the vaccine.
> 
> Come at the beginning of October. I'm only going to be there 2 days, but will be buying an AP anyway. I discovered it is the exact same coast as a 2 day ticket.
> 
> Thanks. I have another one going for my Universal trip, but that one is over 6 months away.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your BIL.
> 
> I need to go see about making dinner.



Famous last words.......woke up at 5.30 this morning and couldn`t get back to sleep, so it was only a little before when I usually get up, so made myself a ginger tea and just stayed up. 

Quiet days are good. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Trying to find more papers to shuffle around!!!  I sure am not used to not having something to do    Just watching some youtube videos to keep me busy lo.  Coming up with some meal ideas!
> 
> 
> That meme   I LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I want to print one off and hang it up in both my office and my fridge!!!!!!
> 
> Hmmm...always looking for new good reading material.
> 
> My condolences to both you and your DH.  I am sure your dh is glad to have you along to help navigate this hard path.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great evening!!!!  Not sure what I am all going to do tonight....I guess time will tell.




I thought I owned all the Bronte sisters books, but missed this one, so I`m very keen to read it. The Bronte sisters books aren`t for everyone, but yes, they`re classics. 

Hope your day went well 





cam757 said:


> Still Game is one of our favorites.  We are rewatching the series again...for the third time.  We usually watch an episode or two before bed.  My DH loves the show.
> 
> Yay for Tom! That is great he was able to get his jabs scheduled. Hopefully, it will not be too bad.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your new book.
> 
> 
> 
> My condolences to you and your DH.   I am sure that has to be a difficult situation.
> 
> 
> It is definitely the way to go. Makes it much easier to justify two (or 3) trips in one year.  The beginning of October sounds good. The crowds are probably better at the beginning of the month rather than closer to Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> It arrived tonight. I am debating on making some tonight or waiting until tomorrow.  I must admit the little brownies in the advert pic was a persuasive selling point and now cheesecake bites....I think this will be a winning purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> Mom's monitor is all hooked up so she is now back in action. Watch out facebook.  I did all the grocery shopping today so with a fridge full of food of course we decided to go for Mexican tonight  It was good and I have lunch for tomorrow.  Picked back up the audible book, The Thursday Murder Club. I was hard to get into but I think it is starting to get better.  My other book The Hunter Party arrived today.  Will start that soon.



I`m impressed you can understand it......lol......some English friends hadn`t a clue what some of the words were and I got lots of txts asking what things were.....haha....but so funny. Especially the earlier ones, maybe the first 3 seasons. 

Glad your mum is all sorted and back online......and I read The Thursday Murder Club was a good read, I think I`ll get it too and see what it`s like. Sounds a good one.





keishashadow said:


> I’m wondering if he bought the bag or stuffed it back in the freezer section  ew







Blowing a hoolie this morning, and rain everywhere across the country. Not going to be a nice day so I doubt we`ll go out a walk along the shore, might not be too pleasant. 

Have a few phone calls to make so that`ll keep me busy for a couple of hours, and some housework I think. Counting down the days till the hair salons open.....hair is down my back again. I have cut my own fringe, that`s easy, but needs a good cut. 

Will think about dinner later.......no idea yet. 








































Have a wonderful Wednesday...........










​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Keisha and DH many condolences on the loss of your BIL.  It’s a tough time even with all the documents in place so without will be that much more difficult. Glad you had a good trip though.

Mac hope you are taking care.  Only have one person in our contacts who suffered so badly but many had a couple of days of temperatures etc.

Carole - I’m sure you keep checking but the NHS website now down to 55 and over - we didn’t wait for our letters though they arrived a couple of days after.

We have first rainy day here for a few weeks so change of plans.  I ordered trousers online and both too long - annoying as usual size bought.  Bought on offer so don’t want to just return I want to exchange for shorter length so Em and I having a drive to large M&S to see if available.  First time I will have been for over a year.  Will put my make up on before we go out!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh yay, chatty bunch lately.  Enjoy hearing about all.  

Keisha, condolences to your DH and you, and his family and friends.  Since he was a veteran, please get the VA involved.  They also have a free book that will help know what is available when a veteran passes away.  If you want give me a call, as my DH may be able to at least help point you in the right direction on helping with the estate.

And what do we see this morning?



Ah yes, the cute little camel is here.  Woot for a Wednesday is today.  Hump day indeed, as that means a Friday will be here in two days, after enjoying the first two days of the week days. And so, way too long a week for me so far, so highly thinking of doing that Friday lazy day off.  With no holiday off day for months now, I need a three day weekend every so often.  And seems like a good week to do it this week.  Yay!  Means maybe a shorter week for me.

Good Morning homies.  And a not so nice weather Schumi is having this morning.  I always have to giggle when hoolie is mentioned.  Seems rainy for Julie too.  

My weather?  Yay, still above freezing this morning, with that very clear 36 F out day.  And woot woot.  60 F will be seen on that thermometer by late afternoon.  Will certainly rock those shades on lunchtime walk.  And weather lady said this morning, today is a beautiful late Winter full day of sun.  And yay, the high weather system is moving just enough East of us, this warmer weather is pouring up from the South.  Thank you Robo for some of that warmer weather and beautiful sunny days.

Cam, hope you do get a new mattress, and better nights’ sleep. Sweet, you are your mom’s IT person.

Buckeev, hope you are doing well, and warmer weather now.

Julie, hope you find the shorter pants and can do an even exchange.

Charade, I do try to get a good night’s sleep. Some nights are better than others, and much of that has to do with the guy that shares the bed. He is not a good sleeper, and is noisy enough, he tends to wake me up.

And so, thankful my DH and I have always been early birds. Up before the dawn, and while he wants coffee, tea is also made in the early morning week day routines. As my tea needs a refill, I thought I heard the doves from a different window, but otherwise oddly quiet but for traffic.

Have that most wonderful Wednesday homies. And hope that bag of frozen vegetables was eaten by the man who used as a cold compress. And hope all have that beautiful late Winter day, and feeling better. Well wishes mummy dust set to Mac. That mummy dust well wishes are also being sent to those that need a get well hug. 

Tea, yay, time for a refill and breakfast item hunt. And so bright out, as the sunrise is so much earlier now. Yay. Though boo, as my state still wants to have day light’s saving time change. Sigh, back to later sunrise soon.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Carole - I’m sure you keep checking but the NHS website now down to 55 and over - we didn’t wait for our letters though they arrived a couple of days after.



Well, I`m still in the under 55 age group, so I have some time to wait. I read of some slipping through and being able to book under the age limit, but I won`t skip ahead of others, but yes, I have been watching the site.

Once it`s gone to the next age group down I`ll book my appointments then. 





Lynne.....you just popped in as I was about to post.......hope it`s not too cold for you.....and yes, enjoy a shorter working week.....why not. Enjoy that lunchtime walk and sunshine.......




Well I have the rosy cheeks this morning. Made my phone calls, then decided to brave the weather and got for a walk. Yes, breezy is one word for it. Not as bad as forecast yet, an drain wasn`t too heavy. But, nice to get a blast of fresh air. 

Decided on an open honey ham with salad sandwich for lunch and dinner is home made beef burgers with spicy and fruity cous cous and some roasted peppers. I minced down the beef and there`s too much, so will make the meat lasagne for tomorrow night, it`s better the next day anyway. 

Few little jobs to do this afternoon at home, including ordering the new books for the book group.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> I`m going to print that meme off and hang it up......lol......pickled onion is a very unique flavour of crisp, but if you like Worcester Sauce, you`ll like these too. Have you tried the Walkers Sensations? Gorgeous.....the nicest two are Thai Sweet Chilli and Onion and Balsamic Vinegar.....lush


I have tried the Thai Sweet Chili, and liked it!  I've had balsamic vinegar in other brands, another great flavor!



keishashadow said:


> Hey all, since returning home, have been wrestling with issues arising from my BiL passing & getting absoutely nowhere.
> 
> Not unexpected news, as he was in a vegetative state since an accident.  Unfortunately, absoutely nothing is in order as to his affairs.  Passed Intestate (sigh) a single man who elected to live a solitary life after retiring from the military RIP.
> 
> My DH just isn’t the sort to wade thru this sort of mess, not his strong suit.  He’s a stoic sort but, know he’s grieving in his own way.  Happy to take this on for him.
> 
> I’m overwhelmed realizing it’s going to take quite some time for me to sort it all out with the various agencies involved, as the basic, integral paperwork is nowhere to be found.
> 
> On a happier note...
> 
> Here’s a link to this year’s HHN thread, did see a few have spied it already
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/30-years-counting-hhn-2021-xxx-let’s-stick-this-one.3828923/
> ]
> Wonderful news!
> 
> It’s laughable...how better to seek privacy than a salacious interview with Oprah?
> 
> Wow, that’s a quick reaction for you both!
> 
> How thoughtful of you
> 
> It’s a real shame that the side effects linger so long for you.  Hoping this time around goes a bit easier for you.
> 
> Freely admit to feeling as tho we both had the shortest version ever of a rather rough flu the 2nd go-round.  Both had sustained, high fevers over 104 degrees that were quite resistant to breaking.  Him - mostly headache & chills. No headache for me but intestinal issues to point where i dropped a few pounds.  Siver lining lol despite trip, managed to keep it off, thus far.


Very sorry about your dear BIL.  May he finally have peace...



Charade67 said:


> I saw an older man in Kroger today who was holding a bag of frozen vegetables against his arm. I wonder if he had gotten the vaccine.


People do the weirdest things in public...sure hope he bought those vegetables.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> That meme   I LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I want to print one off and hang it up in both my office and my fridge!!!!!!


Yes, it's a keeper!  Still gives me a good laugh!



cam757 said:


> It arrived tonight. I am debating on making some tonight or waiting until tomorrow.  I must admit the little brownies in the advert pic was a persuasive selling point and now cheesecake bites....I think this will be a winning purchase.


Please share when you make something yummy!  New kitchen 'toys' are always fun!



schumigirl said:


> Blowing a hoolie this morning, and rain everywhere across the country. Not going to be a nice day so I doubt we`ll go out a walk along the shore, might not be too pleasant.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday...........​


We are having a rainy Wednesday too...
I may use your "blowing a hoolie" phrase to someone today.  It will be interesting to see the reaction from it!!



Realfoodfans said:


> We have first rainy day here for a few weeks so change of plans.  I ordered trousers online and both too long - annoying as usual size bought.  Bought on offer so don’t want to just return I want to exchange for shorter length so Em and I having a drive to large M&S to see if available.  First time I will have been for over a year.  Will put my make up on before we go out!


Buying pants online is the worst!  If you order 5 jeans of the same size, each one will fit differently.
Hope you are able to get the right length at the store.



Lynne G said:


> And what do we see this morning?
> 
> View attachment 561654
> 
> Ah yes, the cute little camel is here.  Woot for a Wednesday is today.  Hump day indeed, as that means a Friday will be here in two days, after enjoying the first two days of the week days. And so, way too long a week for me so far, so highly thinking of doing that Friday lazy day off.  With no holiday off day for months now, I need a three day weekend every so often.  And seems like a good week to do it this week.  Yay!  Means maybe a shorter week for me.
> 
> Tea, yay, time for a refill and breakfast item hunt. And so bright out, as the sunrise is so much earlier now. Yay. Though boo, as my state still wants to have day light’s saving time change. Sigh, back to later sunrise soon.


Enjoy the 3 day week!  Always nice!
Since I'm not an early morning person, I LOVE daylight savings!  
But I can understand that an early riser wouldn't feel the same.






The story about the man with the frozen vegetables on his arm reminded me of something that happened at Costco long ago.
I was shopping with my mom, and when we rounded the corner to the next aisle, I saw a woman SITTING on a huge bag of rice and having a conversation on her phone!!!
I was horrified!  Sitting on food!  Food that people will purchase and eat!
I couldn't hold my tongue...I told her to get her lazy, fat *** off of the rice immediately or I'd get a manager.
She was pretty embarrassed and left quickly, without saying anything back....smart on her part.

My mom was in sort of a brief disbelief, since normally I wouldn't be so confrontational and harsh.   But mom agreed that the woman totally had it coming.

I just couldn't let something that gross slide by without calling her out!!

Who knew it wasn't common sense that food for sale isn't your personal ice pack or chair???
Maybe signs need to be posted for those so ill informed, LOL!!!

HAPPY WEDNESDAY ALL!


----------



## keishashadow

At the risk of losing my street cred, yes, it’s one of my favorite attractions.  Will admit to owning one of the dolls, that sings  ooh, la, la

Lynne - that is so kind of you, means a lot.  Thank you, think I’m on the right track.  The local national cemetery manager is sending me out a brochure. I was honestly surprised as to all they do offer, had no idea.  I’ve sent the online request to VA to obtain the DD214.  That appears to be the lynchpin.  Hopefully, filled it out correctly so that it will be considered emergent.  Appears they are running on few cylinders due to covid protocols.  Will keep checking online to see if it’s processing. 

Other than Jr coming for breakfast, planning on doing a whole lotta nothing other than soaking up the rare sunshine here today


schumigirl said:


> Quiet days are good.


Except when it’s...


schumigirl said:


> Blowing a hoolie this morning


Never fails to prompt a grin


Realfoodfans said:


> Will put my make up on before we go out!


Haha enjoy. Unless at death’s door, just a bit of makeup & hair is must do for me.  Feel neekie without it.  My clothes tho, oh gosh, yoga pants (despite no downward dogs for me), tshirts & sweats became my uniform. 

Went out for 1st time since Xmas on Monday to grocery store.  Cut it short, felt ridiculously anxious. Forced myself to head back out yesterday.  Wanted to get my youngest DS an outdoor rug to go with the patio set we got him for watching our pooch so many times.  Almost bought this until I came to my senses.  Not sure why, or what that says about me but, it spoke to me
“Frogga”


schumigirl said:


> Decided on an open honey ham with salad sandwich for lunch and dinner is home made beef burgers with spicy and fruity cous cous and some roasted peppers.


Other than the cous cous, sounds delicious. I’m torn between basic BLTs somebody mentioned to me yesterday & burgers. Might hit 70 degrees today, grill is just crying to be fired up.  PS that age meme was a hoot.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I have tried the Thai Sweet Chili, and liked it!  I've had balsamic vinegar in other brands, another great flavor!
> 
> 
> Very sorry about your dear BIL.  May he finally have peace...
> 
> 
> People do the weirdest things in public...sure hope he bought those vegetables.
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a keeper!  Still gives me a good laugh!
> 
> 
> Please share when you make something yummy!  New kitchen 'toys' are always fun!
> 
> 
> We are having a rainy Wednesday too...
> I may use your "blowing a hoolie" phrase to someone today.  It will be interesting to see the reaction from it!!
> 
> 
> Buying pants online is the worst!  If you order 5 jeans of the same size, each one will fit differently.
> Hope you are able to get the right length at the store.
> 
> 
> Enjoy the 3 day week!  Always nice!
> Since I'm not an early morning person, I LOVE daylight savings!
> But I can understand that an early riser wouldn't feel the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The story about the man with the frozen vegetables on his arm reminded me of something that happened at Costco long ago.
> I was shopping with my mom, and when we rounded the corner to the next aisle, I saw a woman SITTING on a huge bag of rice and having a conversation on her phone!!!
> I was horrified!  Sitting on food!  Food that people will purchase and eat!
> I couldn't hold my tongue...I told her to get her lazy, fat *** off of the rice immediately or I'd get a manager.
> She was pretty embarrassed and left quickly, without saying anything back....smart on her part.
> 
> My mom was in sort of a brief disbelief, since normally I wouldn't be so confrontational and harsh.   But mom agreed that the woman totally had it coming.
> 
> I just couldn't let something that gross slide by without calling her out!!
> 
> Who knew it wasn't common sense that food for sale isn't your personal ice pack or chair???
> Maybe signs need to be posted for those so ill informed, LOL!!!
> 
> HAPPY WEDNESDAY ALL!




lol.....good for you!!! Some people are just gross......you have to wonder in what world is that ever ok.....you do wonder how some people are brought up though. Yes, I`d have said the same thing.....

lol....let me know what reaction you get to a good honest Scottish saying.......it certainly describes our weather well today.......

I`m very much an early morning person, always have been. Bright early mornings I love. It`s even getting brighter now just before 6 when I get up....love it....lol.....







keishashadow said:


> View attachment 561677
> At the risk of losing my street cred, yes, it’s one of my favorite attractions.  Will admit to owning one of the dolls, that sings  ooh, la, la
> 
> Lynne - that is so kind of you, means a lot.  Thank you, think I’m on the right track.  The local national cemetery manager is sending me out a brochure. I was honestly surprised as to all they do offer, had no idea.  I’ve sent the online request to VA to obtain the DD214.  That appears to be the lynchpin.  Hopefully, filled it out correctly so that it will be considered emergent.  Appears they are running on few cylinders due to covid protocols.  Will keep checking online to see if it’s processing.
> 
> Other than Jr coming for breakfast, planning on doing a whole lotta nothing other than soaking up the rare sunshine here today
> 
> Except when it’s...
> 
> Never fails to prompt a grin
> 
> Haha enjoy. Unless at death’s door, just a bit of makeup & hair is must do for me.  Feel neekie without it.  My clothes tho, oh gosh, yoga pants (despite no downward dogs for me), tshirts & sweats became my uniform.
> 
> Went out for 1st time since Xmas on Monday to grocery store.  Cut it short, felt ridiculously anxious. Forced myself to head back out yesterday.  Wanted to get my youngest DS an outdoor rug to go with the patio set we got him for watching our pooch so many times.  Almost bought this until I came to my senses.  Not sure why, or what that says about me but, it spoke to me
> View attachment 561680“Frogga”
> 
> Other than the cous cous, sounds delicious. I’m torn between basic BLTs somebody mentioned to me yesterday & burgers. Might hit 70 degrees today, grill is just crying to be fired up.  PS that age meme was a hoot.




lol....I`m glad you said almost bought it......I`m afraid there`s nothing pretty about frogs at the best of times. It is very unusual and quite the talking point I imagine!! 

I forgot you don`t like cous cous......I get what you mean about the texture. I did try quinoa once.....same thing almost, but oh lord was that rank!! 

Yes, it`s a very apt meme some days.....I got the giggles in the butchers a week or so ago and Tom said I was laughing like a 10 year old.....oh lordy I couldn`t stop no matter what, and of course as I was laughing he started too! Won`t repeat as it was quite innapropriate....but so funny.......my mother would have spoken sharply to me for laughing when I shouldn`t have 

Oh burgers if the grill is going on.......




Lasagne made for tomorrow and burgers sorted for tonight. Few phone calls made and some housework done along with a walk along the beach, not a bad little day. 

I did wave to a friend on the way home......counting the days till we meet up again. 

Rain seems to have stopped but still breezy.......


----------



## Disxuni

Good morning homies, sorry for disappearing on you all.

I didn't catch up, but I saw in passing that that @keishashadow has been having a difficult time and I give my condolences. Currently our family is trying to help with my cousin as he's going through the same thing with his mother in terms of trying to not only grieve, but also take care of everything. It was known to have been coming, so I did most of my grieving before it happened. On a lighter note, there is no problem with loving It's a Small World. <3

I hope everyone is doing alright. If anything, I'm sure the majority of you are excited about the HHN news coming out! Which for some if you're having a hard time I hope is a light at the end of the tunnel, especially since we're all dealing with the Covid thing still.

With that I also been doing my HTML class. Can someone be behind, yet not at the same time? I'm technically behind in terms of studying, but at the same time, I've also have been turning everything on time and getting passing grades. I bombed my last test however since I was only able to do half of it before I ended up getting ill. Too bad I didn't have another day to do that, because the next day I was almost better (one of those two day things).

I've had other ups and downs, but won't get into it that much. I've already rambled on enough. Haha! So, that is my boring update.

Once again, hope all the homies are doing alright and Happy Hump Day!


----------



## macraven

So nice your checked in and got us up to speed on how you are doing!

I sent you an email weeks ago but figured you have been very busy with school

When is this term over for you?
Hang in there !


----------



## Disxuni

Looking back the last message sent was me talking about the Disney trip I had and at the end I was talking about being unsure if HHN would even be a thing, or not this year, but that I'd see you in the Fall no matter what.

But now we know where HHN stands now! Not as massive as a fan as a lot of you guys, but I do love me some Beetlejuice so I'm wanting to see that!

It should be over this May if I pass. So, crossing my fingers!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Dix is still here.  Sending lots of good thoughts you will be graduating in May.  Shocking that little one will finish her first semester of junior year this May.  Thankfully, she should finish next December.  Older one is on the I’m getting there plan.    

Ah yes, was the most pleasant lunchtime walk with glorious sunshine. May have to go to the grocery store, as need more bbq sauce. The men in my house use it on everything, but was thinking with this nice day, bbq chicken on the grill. Some green beans and mashed taters, easy week day dinner. Yes, always like.

Hehe, loving all the pictures. Nope good thing that zen frog did not come home with you, Keisha.

Paris, yeah I’ve seen some bad behavior in the grocery store. Why I won’t buy anything from a food court that has self serve. Saw too many ewww, so off my want list.

Keisha, always welcome to give a call or send an email.  Hope you get that form soon.

Ack, only mid afternoon, and I need more tea.  Maybe a snack too.  Lunch was a burger and air fried fries.  But that was hours ago now.  LoL

May your Wednesday evening be a quite lovely one.


----------



## schumigirl

Disxuni said:


> Good morning homies, sorry for disappearing on you all.
> 
> I didn't catch up, but I saw in passing that that @keishashadow has been having a difficult time and I give my condolences. Currently our family is trying to help with my cousin as he's going through the same thing with his mother in terms of trying to not only grieve, but also take care of everything. It was known to have been coming, so I did most of my grieving before it happened. On a lighter note, there is no problem with loving It's a Small World. <3
> 
> I hope everyone is doing alright. If anything, I'm sure the majority of you are excited about the HHN news coming out! Which for some if you're having a hard time I hope is a light at the end of the tunnel, especially since we're all dealing with the Covid thing still.
> 
> With that I also been doing my HTML class. Can someone be behind, yet not at the same time? I'm technically behind in terms of studying, but at the same time, I've also have been turning everything on time and getting passing grades. I bombed my last test however since I was only able to do half of it before I ended up getting ill. Too bad I didn't have another day to do that, because the next day I was almost better (one of those two day things).
> 
> I've had other ups and downs, but won't get into it that much. I've already rambled on enough. Haha! So, that is my boring update.
> 
> Once again, hope all the homies are doing alright and Happy Hump Day!



Good to see you Disxuni......don`t put yourself down too much.....sounds like you`re doing what you need to, and being poorly too. 

Don`t be a stranger.......and good luck with all that`s coming up......



So, I wondered where my husband had disappeared to about an hour ago......follow the giant tv noise on the other side of the house is the secret.......there he is......and I`m like....really.......











​Not a Dr Who fan......I won`t watch it, so he takes his opportunities when I`m pootling about with something....that and Stargate or Star something or other.....

Still windy here and getting worse. Going to be like this for a few days.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Keisha lovely picture you know I am a Disney fan too.  Yes I’m always wearing make up but lockdown has made me very laid back!

Lynne glad you got sunshine - we’ve been so lucky with our but rain today.

We enjoyed our outing to the store - no fitting rooms in use so will try the trousers on later.  Picked up a couple of baby items.  I’ve been really wanting to start buying!  Em got some school uniform items.  It was fairly quiet and we felt quite comfortable.  Noticed the cafe (though all seating removed) was open for take out drinks so we queued for hot chocolate and realised the man behind us was my brother’s best friend.  So lovely to see him and we had a nice catch up before we left.

I love to see the trip planning on the group.  Don’t think we will feel like flying again until next year.  Not a worry as lots of places we love to visit here at home.

Hope Mac is improving.


----------



## Charade67

This has been a horrible week so far. Today I found out that one of our clients passed away on Friday. Neither mental health nor Covid related. She and I shared a love of sloths. I would text her with an appointment reminder and she would reply with a sloth picture.  This is the 7th client we’ve lost since  I started working here. Only one was mental health related.

Sorry to be such a downer. I’ll be back later with a less depressing post.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> This has been a horrible week so far. Today I found out that one of our clients passed away on Friday. Neither mental health nor Covid related. She and I shared a love of sloths. I would text her with an appointment reminder and she would reply with a sloth picture.  This is the 7th client we’ve lost since  I started working here. Only one was mental health related.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer. I’ll be back later with a less depressing post.



Sorry for the loss Charade. Some patients always mean more. 

When I was Practice Manager for my friend and her husband`s business, I got closer to several patients. And it hurts when they pass. 

Take some time and enjoy the memory.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, Charade.  Sorry to hear of her passing.  Hard when you know some one and connect with them over a shared interest.  Hugs, as hard day for you.  

Julie, nice to meet up with a friend, and hope new pants fit right.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a hump day stop in   

Enjoying the bright sunny day here.  We got a little dump (around 6 inches or so) of snow last night.  I was hoping to get out for a quick walk after supper before it started snowing, but I wasn't fast enough.  I sure did miss DH this morning, as I had to sweep off my own car lol.  I love that he does that for me every morning.  I can just hit the command start, then run and get into my car without having to do much more snow removal.  OH well,,,,I did survive!!!!   

I did a little mending on a pair of Dh's snow pants.  He somehow got the leg caught on someone while ice fishing.  So that needed to be fixed.  Turned on Yellowstone and did some mending.  Tonight, I have to go pick up a new project that I scored for $35.00.  It is a old style highboy dresser.  I will paint it up and breath some new life into it.  If I decide to keep it, it will go into DS's room and get rid of the one he has now.  As soon as I seen it, I knew exactly how it will look like refinished.  It's a nice solid piece that doesn't have much damage from what pictures I seen of it.  

I gave the ds two choices for meal ideas for tonight.  They picked Monte Cristo sandwhiches, sweet potato fries and ceasar salad.  Nice easy supper!!!!  



J'aime Paris said:


> The story about the man with the frozen vegetables on his arm reminded me of something that happened at Costco long ago.
> I was shopping with my mom, and when we rounded the corner to the next aisle, I saw a woman SITTING on a huge bag of rice and having a conversation on her phone!!!
> I was horrified! Sitting on food! Food that people will purchase and eat!
> I couldn't hold my tongue...I told her to get her lazy, fat *** off of the rice immediately or I'd get a manager.
> She was pretty embarrassed and left quickly, without saying anything back....smart on her part.





keishashadow said:


> Went out for 1st time since Xmas on Monday to grocery store. Cut it short, felt ridiculously anxious. Forced myself to head back out yesterday. Wanted to get my youngest DS an outdoor rug to go with the patio set we got him for watching our pooch so many times. Almost bought this until I came to my senses. Not sure why, or what that says about me but, it spoke to me


It is hard to head out when we get comfortable in our little bubbles.  I have been working out in public through this whole thing.  As comfortable as I am out and about, I don't like to be in huge crowds where I don't have the ability to step back and leave some space.  We have our routines when we are out and when arriving at home.  Your anxiety is very valid.  It's just us being aware of our safety and the safety of those who we come into contact with who may get seriously ill from the virus.  


Disxuni said:


> I've had other ups and downs, but won't get into it that much. I've already rambled on enough. Haha! So, that is my boring update.


I hope you start to have more ups now.  Your update is not boring.  I'm glad your back!!!!


Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, was the most pleasant lunchtime walk with glorious sunshine. May have to go to the grocery store, as need more bbq sauce. The men in my house use it on everything, but was thinking with this nice day, bbq chicken on the grill. Some green beans and mashed taters, easy week day dinner. Yes, always like.


I walked over my lunch as well. - I walked around CanadianTire ( I don't know if the US has something that would be simular)   Our local store is the biggest single level CrappyTire in Canada.  The parking lot wasn't very busy, so I used it to walk around and get some steps in.  It was a little colder than I thought it was going to be,  I have been trying to get more steps in during the day, since I don't get many steps in at work.  


schumigirl said:


> o, I wondered where my husband had disappeared to about an hour ago......follow the giant tv noise on the other side of the house is the secret.......there he is......and I`m like....really.....


My boys watch that, I have never, and probably won't watch that.  As a mom of boys, I have learned to love superhero movies, but that was one show I just couldn't watch. 


Realfoodfans said:


> I love to see the trip planning on the group. Don’t think we will feel like flying again until next year. Not a worry as lots of places we love to visit here at home.


I don't see us going international until 2022.  I am still crossing my fingers for Jan 2022 - for a celebration trip.  Even if I have to plan last minute, I will be OK with that!


Charade67 said:


> Sorry to be such a downer. I’ll be back later with a less depressing post.


 to you.  It is never easy to hear the passing of someone you knew.  I hope in time you can remember the sharing of sloths with a smile on your face.  

Well, I should try to at least look busy and shuffle a few more papers around.   I might post a couple of pictures of my completed project, and the new one I am picking up!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a hump day stop in
> 
> Enjoying the bright sunny day here.  We got a little dump (around 6 inches or so) of snow last night.  I was hoping to get out for a quick walk after supper before it started snowing, but I wasn't fast enough.  I sure did miss DH this morning, as I had to sweep off my own car lol.  I love that he does that for me every morning.  I can just hit the command start, then run and get into my car without having to do much more snow removal.  OH well,,,,I did survive!!!!
> 
> I did a little mending on a pair of Dh's snow pants.  He somehow got the leg caught on someone while ice fishing.  So that needed to be fixed.  Turned on Yellowstone and did some mending.  Tonight, I have to go pick up a new project that I scored for $35.00.  It is a old style highboy dresser.  I will paint it up and breath some new life into it.  If I decide to keep it, it will go into DS's room and get rid of the one he has now.  As soon as I seen it, I knew exactly how it will look like refinished.  It's a nice solid piece that doesn't have much damage from what pictures I seen of it.
> 
> I gave the ds two choices for meal ideas for tonight.  They picked Monte Cristo sandwhiches, sweet potato fries and ceasar salad.  Nice easy supper!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to head out when we get comfortable in our little bubbles.  I have been working out in public through this whole thing.  As comfortable as I am out and about, I don't like to be in huge crowds where I don't have the ability to step back and leave some space.  We have our routines when we are out and when arriving at home.  Your anxiety is very valid.  It's just us being aware of our safety and the safety of those who we come into contact with who may get seriously ill from the virus.
> 
> I hope you start to have more ups now.  Your update is not boring.  I'm glad your back!!!!
> 
> I walked over my lunch as well. - I walked around CanadianTire ( I don't know if the US has something that would be simular)   Our local store is the biggest single level CrappyTire in Canada.  The parking lot wasn't very busy, so I used it to walk around and get some steps in.  It was a little colder than I thought it was going to be,  I have been trying to get more steps in during the day, since I don't get many steps in at work.
> 
> My boys watch that, I have never, and probably won't watch that.  As a mom of boys, I have learned to love superhero movies, but that was one show I just couldn't watch.
> 
> I don't see us going international until 2022.  I am still crossing my fingers for Jan 2022 - for a celebration trip.  Even if I have to plan last minute, I will be OK with that!
> 
> to you.  It is never easy to hear the passing of someone you knew.  I hope in time you can remember the sharing of sloths with a smile on your face.
> 
> Well, I should try to at least look busy and shuffle a few more papers around.   I might post a couple of pictures of my completed project, and the new one I am picking up!!!!



I have a craving for sweet potato fries now! Love em.....I`m the only one though.....

I watched Dr Who as a child, when it was a kids show too.....and it irritates me a lot for some reason. Except the Weeping Angels....I liked that episode. But, yes, with superheroes, i try.....that`s about the best I can do.....

Nice score on the dresser! Sounds like a fun project.

I agree, I could put together a last minute trip in a heartbeat....as soon as International Travel opens for America, I`ll be in overdrive. We`ll be able to go to certain places in Europe soon, but have no interest at all in any of them. 

Look forward to some of your pictures.......


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 561677
> At the risk of losing my street cred, yes, it’s one of my favorite attractions.  Will admit to owning one of the dolls, that sings  ooh, la, la
> 
> Lynne - that is so kind of you, means a lot.  Thank you, think I’m on the right track.  The local national cemetery manager is sending me out a brochure. I was honestly surprised as to all they do offer, had no idea.  I’ve sent the online request to VA to obtain the DD214.  That appears to be the lynchpin.  Hopefully, filled it out correctly so that it will be considered emergent.  Appears they are running on few cylinders due to covid protocols.  Will keep checking online to see if it’s processing.
> 
> Other than Jr coming for breakfast, planning on doing a whole lotta nothing other than soaking up the rare sunshine here today
> 
> Except when it’s...
> 
> Never fails to prompt a grin
> 
> Haha enjoy. Unless at death’s door, just a bit of makeup & hair is must do for me.  Feel neekie without it.  My clothes tho, oh gosh, yoga pants (despite no downward dogs for me), tshirts & sweats became my uniform.
> 
> Went out for 1st time since Xmas on Monday to grocery store.  Cut it short, felt ridiculously anxious. Forced myself to head back out yesterday.  Wanted to get my youngest DS an outdoor rug to go with the patio set we got him for watching our pooch so many times.  Almost bought this until I came to my senses.  Not sure why, or what that says about me but, it spoke to me
> View attachment 561680“Frogga”
> 
> Other than the cous cous, sounds delicious. I’m torn between basic BLTs somebody mentioned to me yesterday & burgers. Might hit 70 degrees today, grill is just crying to be fired up.  PS that age meme was a hoot.


Humming "It's a Small World" now!  It was my DDs favorite ride on her 1st trip to WDW.  She was 2 at the time....so long ago...



schumigirl said:


> lol.....good for you!!! Some people are just gross......you have to wonder in what world is that ever ok.....you do wonder how some people are brought up though. Yes, I`d have said the same thing.....
> 
> lol....let me know what reaction you get to a good honest Scottish saying.......it certainly describes our weather well today.......
> 
> I`m very much an early morning person, always have been. Bright early mornings I love. It`s even getting brighter now just before 6 when I get up....love it....lol.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol....I`m glad you said almost bought it......I`m afraid there`s nothing pretty about frogs at the best of times. It is very unusual and quite the talking point I imagine!!
> 
> I forgot you don`t like cous cous......I get what you mean about the texture. I did try quinoa once.....same thing almost, but oh lord was that rank!!
> 
> Yes, it`s a very apt meme some days.....I got the giggles in the butchers a week or so ago and Tom said I was laughing like a 10 year old.....oh lordy I couldn`t stop no matter what, and of course as I was laughing he started too! Won`t repeat as it was quite innapropriate....but so funny.......my mother would have spoken sharply to me for laughing when I shouldn`t have
> 
> Oh burgers if the grill is going on.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lasagne made for tomorrow and burgers sorted for tonight. Few phone calls made and some housework done along with a walk along the beach, not a bad little day.
> 
> I did wave to a friend on the way home......counting the days till we meet up again.
> 
> Rain seems to have stopped but still breezy.......


Reaction to blowing a hoolie....  I said it to an older gentleman at the gym.

He tilted his head to the side, and his eyes cast upward with a bit of a squint as if he was thinking really hard.  I could tell he had no idea of the meaning.  He was searching his brain, as if he should understand what I said, but couldn't.  
And then he was honest......said, "I have no idea what you're talking about".    I explained it to him briefly, and he agreed that it was indeed blowing a hoolie!!



Lynne G said:


> Yay!  Dix is still here.  Sending lots of good thoughts you will be graduating in May.  Shocking that little one will finish her first semester of junior year this May.  Thankfully, she should finish next December.  Older one is on the I’m getting there plan.
> 
> Ah yes, was the most pleasant lunchtime walk with glorious sunshine. May have to go to the grocery store, as need more bbq sauce. The men in my house use it on everything, but was thinking with this nice day, bbq chicken on the grill. Some green beans and mashed taters, easy week day dinner. Yes, always like.
> 
> Hehe, loving all the pictures. Nope good thing that zen frog did not come home with you, Keisha.
> 
> Paris, yeah I’ve seen some bad behavior in the grocery store. Why I won’t buy anything from a food court that has self serve. Saw too many ewww, so off my want list.
> 
> Keisha, always welcome to give a call or send an email.  Hope you get that form soon.
> 
> Ack, only mid afternoon, and I need more tea.  Maybe a snack too.  Lunch was a burger and air fried fries.  But that was hours ago now.  LoL
> 
> May your Wednesday evening be a quite lovely one.


That sounds like a delicious dinner.  BBQ chicken on the grill is tops!!



Charade67 said:


> This has been a horrible week so far. Today I found out that one of our clients passed away on Friday. Neither mental health nor Covid related. She and I shared a love of sloths. I would text her with an appointment reminder and she would reply with a sloth picture.  This is the 7th client we’ve lost since  I started working here. Only one was mental health related.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer. I’ll be back later with a less depressing post.


Sending you a sloth to cheer you up Charade...I'm sorry about your client.







Went to the bank to get some rolls of coins.  My niece has a birthday coming soon.  I got her a piggy bank, and needed to get her started with some money.  I also always buy books too.  Reading is just so important, that I feel the need to gift books to kids!

My moms 70th birthday is at the end of the month!!   I think we will do a small group for going out to eat at a really nice restaurant.  I've bought a small gift already, but need to figure out something more.  She does like to sip on a nice Cognac occasionally....


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Humming "It's a Small World" now!  It was my DDs favorite ride on her 1st trip to WDW.  She was 2 at the time....so long ago...
> 
> 
> Reaction to blowing a hoolie....  I said it to an older gentleman at the gym.
> 
> He tilted his head to the side, and his eyes cast upward with a bit of a squint as if he was thinking really hard.  I could tell he had no idea of the meaning.  He was searching his brain, as if he should understand what I said, but couldn't.
> And then he was honest......said, "I have no idea what you're talking about".    I explained it to him briefly, and he agreed that it was indeed blowing a hoolie!!
> 
> 
> That sounds like a delicious dinner.  BBQ chicken on the grill is tops!!
> 
> 
> Sending you a sloth to cheer you up Charade...I'm sorry about your client.
> View attachment 561815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the bank to get some rolls of coins.  My niece has a birthday coming soon.  I got her a piggy bank, and needed to get her started with some money.  I also always buy books too.  Reading is just so important, that I feel the need to gift books to kids!
> 
> My moms 70th birthday is at the end of the month!!   I think we will do a small group for going out to eat at a really nice restaurant.  I've bought a small gift already, but need to figure out something more.  She does like to sip on a nice Cognac occasionally....



lol.....it`s a catchy phrase apparently!! I`m sure he`ll pass it on too.....

Oh you have a nice celebration to look forward to this month. How lovely.....cognac is always well received, and a lovely meal out will be so nice together. 

I agree about books....so important. I always read from a very young age and so did Kyle, and yes gifts always had books included. When I worked at the school I was amazed how many kids never got read to at night before bed, or anytime......

Tom however reads car magazines......lol......






Bedtime here for us......almost. Forgot to empty the dishwasher earlier, it`s always a competition to see who can avoid it longest, but it`s usually done much earlier than this. Only takes five minutes. 

Some shopping tomorrow I think........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> my mother would have spoken sharply to me for laughing when I shouldn`t have


That’s when you know you’re in dutch


Disxuni said:


> Currently our family is trying to help with my cousin as he's going through the same thing with his mother in terms of trying to not only grieve, but also take care of everything. It was known to have been coming, so I did most of my grieving before it happened. On a lighter note, there is no problem with loving It's a Small World. <3


condolences There too.
Good luck on the coding. Greek to me 


Lynne G said:


> Shocking that little one will finish her first semester of junior year this May. Thankfully, she should finish next December. Older one is on the I’m getting there plan.


Wow she sped thru it! Most thrilled if they close it out on four year plan.  As long as they finish it’s a win! 


Lynne G said:


> Keisha, always welcome to give a call or send an email. Hope you get that form soon.


Thanks again. I used a favor & have state rep reaching out to the military liaison to see if they can Expedite things


schumigirl said:


> Not a Dr Who fan......I won`t watch it, so he takes his opportunities when I`m pootling about with something....that and Stargate or Star something or other.....


ugh to the multiple stargate offerings after the movie


Realfoodfans said:


> We enjoyed our outing to the store - no fitting rooms in use so will try the trousers on later.


Yesterday Watched a woman get scolded for trying on a jacket in the store.  Manager indicated it then had to sit in a return/decontamination room.  I then realized they had removed the mirrors normally located on end caps throughout the store.  Since I haven’t been out, not sure if that is now standard or not


Pumpkin1172 said:


> did a little mending on a pair of Dh's snow pants.


I’m thinking that would be quite the task with the sort of material usually involved


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Your anxiety is very valid. It's just us being aware of our safety and the safety of those who we come into contact with who may get seriously ill from the virus.


Makes sense as you put it. Was surprised to Feel
So strongly uncomfortable 


schumigirl said:


> Except the Weeping Angels....I liked that episode.


----------



## bobbie68

everyone finallyl got to sit down and have some time for myself. It seems the last 6 weeks have gotten away from me. I forgot how much work goes into moving and especially here we don't have a basement so I am trying to find other places to store stuff. Brian is using the garage for a workshop right now for some projects. We also had some hiccups, my close friend back in CT had a stroke a few weeks ago and I have been feeling bad about not being able to be there to help her. She is in a short term rehablilitation facility (one of the best in the state) and is slowly improving. It sounds like she had a pretty moderate stroke. I try and talk to her as much as I can she is gettting depressed. Her husband who was our best friend died 3 years ago so we have gotten close. I know she is worried about her kitties and misses them. She was suppose to come visit us next month so that will be on hold for a bit.
Brian shot a big staple through his finger with an air gun so it was very powerful. I got a quick lesson down here on their health care. That was a couple of crazy days. We were lucky my nephew stayed for a month and was such a big help, I miss him.

I haven't been able to catch up much but I did notice Keishashadow, I am sorry for the loss of your BIL, no matter the situation it can be stressful.
Charade I am sorry to hear about your friend, I will keep you in my thoughts. I love sloths!
Dixuni I am sorry you have been having ups and downs I hope things get better.
I would like to wish all the SANS family the best wishes for any birthdays, anniversaries, trips, and accomplishements. My condolences to anyone who suffered some tradegedy recently. I hope everyone is staying healthy and glad to hear so many are getting their vaccines. I am not sure when and if I can things are screwy down here. I will have to get into a new doctor beforehand. I am afraid I may be one to have a severe allergic reaction, I have an allergy that someone else had that had it. I do have an idea to help with the allergic reaction if I can get it.

On to the good update: We love living here! It is so relaxing it feels great. The weather has been up and down we go from 80's to 60's. I did go in my pool once and Brian and the kids twice. We did go and look at spas and will have to wait till the summer they are on back order. The sunsets are beautiul as my back faces the west.

We have gone to Universal a few times. We went twice for Mardi Gras and will be going back tomorrow night to eat and do some rides. It is so nice to be able to go when we want and leave if it is crowded. I just bought a ticket to do the Orlando Informer Dis meet up in June and Brian and I are going  to stay a night at Sapphire.
I am looking forward to HHN and meeting up with everyone.

One of the best things about living here is...There is an 80's station that I get, they play 99% 80's, I think the rest of the family is ready to move me out

I am off to clean from dinner, I hope to check in more often and please if anyone comes down and would like to meet up you can send me a PM I am pretty open for visits.

Happy Hump day!!


----------



## macraven

Pencil me in your book for a fall meet up!


----------



## bobbie68

macraven said:


> Pencil me in your book for a fall meet up!



Already have, can't wait


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  The Southern loving Bobbie.  So glad to hear all is good, and beautiful picture.  Yep, will be there in the Fall too, if you’d like to say hi.


----------



## bobbie68

Lynne G said:


> Woot!  The Southern loving Bobbie.  So glad to hear all is good, and beautiful picture.  Yep, will be there in the Fall too, if you’d like to say hi.



I would enjoy meeting up. Thanks I find myself much more relaxed.


----------



## Charade67

Late night check in. Thank you for all of your kind words about our client. I knew there was a chance she wouldn't be with us much longer, but it was still shocking to hear she had passed already. She had a condition called pulmonary fibrosis and was waiting for a lung transplant. 

In happier news - Wednesday is the day the university posts active Covid cases. Today there are 13 on campus.  Pretty awesome considering there are over 15,000 residential students plus however many faculty and staff. 



cam757 said:


> It is definitely the way to go. Makes it much easier to justify two (or 3) trips in one year. The beginning of October sounds good. The crowds are probably better at the beginning of the month rather than closer to Halloween.


I haven't made my first trip yet and I'm already thinking about when I can go again. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, I do try to get a good night’s sleep. Some nights are better than others, and much of that has to do with the guy that shares the bed. He is not a good sleeper, and is noisy enough, he tends to wake me up.


I have been struggling with sleep for several years. It's my own fault though. I have sleep apnea and have not been compliant with using my CPAP. I am trying to do better, 



J'aime Paris said:


> Buying pants online is the worst! If you order 5 jeans of the same size, each one will fit differently.


And it doesn't help that so many stores are closing their physical locations.  I prefer trying before buying, but my favorite store just closed all of their retail locations. 



J'aime Paris said:


> The story about the man with the frozen vegetables on his arm reminded me of something that happened at Costco long ago.
> I was shopping with my mom, and when we rounded the corner to the next aisle, I saw a woman SITTING on a huge bag of rice and having a conversation on her phone!!!
> I was horrified! Sitting on food! Food that people will purchase and eat!
> I couldn't hold my tongue...I told her to get her lazy, fat *** off of the rice immediately or I'd get a manager.
> She was pretty embarrassed and left quickly, without saying anything back....smart on her part.
> 
> My mom was in sort of a brief disbelief, since normally I wouldn't be so confrontational and harsh. But mom agreed that the woman totally had it coming.
> 
> I just couldn't let something that gross slide by without calling her out!!
> 
> Who knew it wasn't common sense that food for sale isn't your personal ice pack or chair???
> Maybe signs need to be posted for those so ill informed, LOL!!!


 IAll I can say is EWWW!!!



keishashadow said:


> Almost bought this until I came to my senses. Not sure why, or what that says about me but, it spoke to me


KInda reminds me of a "sculpture" at an old outdoor mall in Atlanta, My friends and I called it "Temple of the Frog god"



Disxuni said:


> Currently our family is trying to help with my cousin as he's going through the same thing with his mother in terms of trying to not only grieve, but also take care of everything. It was known to have been coming, so I did most of my grieving before it happened


Condolences to your cousin and family, 



schumigirl said:


> So, I wondered where my husband had disappeared to about an hour ago......follow the giant tv noise on the other side of the house is the secret.......there he is......and I`m like....really.......


 You can never have enough Doctor Who when it's David Tennant. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> We got a little dump (around 6 inches or so) of snow last night.


 That would be a significant dump here.



J'aime Paris said:


> Sending you a sloth to cheer you up Charade.


 Thank you. Sloths always make me smile. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Went to the bank to get some rolls of coins. My niece has a birthday coming soon. I got her a piggy bank, and needed to get her started with some money. I also always buy books too. Reading is just so important, that I feel the need to gift books to kids!


Money and books. You can't go wrong there.



keishashadow said:


> Yesterday Watched a woman get scolded for trying on a jacket in the store. Manager indicated it then had to sit in a return/decontamination room. I then realized they had removed the mirrors normally located on end caps throughout the store. Since I haven’t been out, not sure if that is now standard or not


Does the store allow returns? I don't understand the stores that won;t let you try something on in the store, but will allow returns if you take it home and it doesn't fit. 



bobbie68 said:


> We have gone to Universal a few times. We went twice for Mardi Gras and will be going back tomorrow night to eat and do some rides. It is so nice to be able to go when we want and leave if it is crowded. I just bought a ticket to do the Orlando Informer Dis meet up in June and Brian and I are going to stay a night at Sapphire.
> I am looking forward to HHN and meeting up with everyone.


I will be there for a couple of days at the beginning of October and would love to meet anyone else who can come. Mac and I are already planning on riding rides and eating desserts. 

It's late and I really should try to get some sleep. Hoping for a better day tomorrow.


----------



## bobbie68

Charade I would enjoy meeting up and oh count me in for rides and eating, my two favorite past times!!!


----------



## Charade67

Pencil me in for October 2-3.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> That’s when you know you’re in dutch
> 
> condolences There too.
> Good luck on the coding. Greek to me
> 
> Wow she sped thru it! Most thrilled if they close it out on four year plan.  As long as they finish it’s a win!
> 
> Thanks again. I used a favor & have state rep reaching out to the military liaison to see if they can Expedite things
> 
> ugh to the multiple stargate offerings after the movie
> 
> Yesterday Watched a woman get scolded for trying on a jacket in the store.  Manager indicated it then had to sit in a return/decontamination room.  I then realized they had removed the mirrors normally located on end caps throughout the store.  Since I haven’t been out, not sure if that is now standard or not
> 
> I’m thinking that would be quite the task with the sort of material usually involved
> 
> Makes sense as you put it. Was surprised to Feel
> So strongly uncomfortable



Yes, there are signs up saying don`t try things on and changing rooms are no go zones. They are getting so many more returns than before, but either way the products are still going to sit for longer on return. 

Yes, I remember the look if I was laughing inappropriately at something as a kid....only once or twice was I beyond stopping! 

David Tennant is rather easy to watch..he recently played one of the UK`s serial killers, Dennis Nilsen......he was alarmingly like him, but couldn`t watch it....I like DT in nicer roles. 





bobbie68 said:


> everyone finallyl got to sit down and have some time for myself. It seems the last 6 weeks have gotten away from me. I forgot how much work goes into moving and especially here we don't have a basement so I am trying to find other places to store stuff. Brian is using the garage for a workshop right now for some projects. We also had some hiccups, my close friend back in CT had a stroke a few weeks ago and I have been feeling bad about not being able to be there to help her. She is in a short term rehablilitation facility (one of the best in the state) and is slowly improving. It sounds like she had a pretty moderate stroke. I try and talk to her as much as I can she is gettting depressed. Her husband who was our best friend died 3 years ago so we have gotten close. I know she is worried about her kitties and misses them. She was suppose to come visit us next month so that will be on hold for a bit.
> Brian shot a big staple through his finger with an air gun so it was very powerful. I got a quick lesson down here on their health care. That was a couple of crazy days. We were lucky my nephew stayed for a month and was such a big help, I miss him.
> 
> I haven't been able to catch up much but I did notice Keishashadow, I am sorry for the loss of your BIL, no matter the situation it can be stressful.
> Charade I am sorry to hear about your friend, I will keep you in my thoughts. I love sloths!
> Dixuni I am sorry you have been having ups and downs I hope things get better.
> I would like to wish all the SANS family the best wishes for any birthdays, anniversaries, trips, and accomplishements. My condolences to anyone who suffered some tradegedy recently. I hope everyone is staying healthy and glad to hear so many are getting their vaccines. I am not sure when and if I can things are screwy down here. I will have to get into a new doctor beforehand. I am afraid I may be one to have a severe allergic reaction, I have an allergy that someone else had that had it. I do have an idea to help with the allergic reaction if I can get it.
> 
> On to the good update: We love living here! It is so relaxing it feels great. The weather has been up and down we go from 80's to 60's. I did go in my pool once and Brian and the kids twice. We did go and look at spas and will have to wait till the summer they are on back order. The sunsets are beautiul as my back faces the west.
> View attachment 561840
> We have gone to Universal a few times. We went twice for Mardi Gras and will be going back tomorrow night to eat and do some rides. It is so nice to be able to go when we want and leave if it is crowded. I just bought a ticket to do the Orlando Informer Dis meet up in June and Brian and I are going  to stay a night at Sapphire.
> I am looking forward to HHN and meeting up with everyone.
> 
> One of the best things about living here is...There is an 80's station that I get, they play 99% 80's, I think the rest of the family is ready to move me out
> 
> I am off to clean from dinner, I hope to check in more often and please if anyone comes down and would like to meet up you can send me a PM I am pretty open for visits.
> 
> Happy Hump day!!



Good to see you bobbie.......what a beautiful picture you posted. 

I`m so glad it`s all gone as well as you hoped. I think that`s the same 80`s station we have on in the car when we visit.......it is fabulous!! 

Hope your friend back home improves, it will be hard for you being so far away from her, I know that feeling. BUt, hope she gets better. And Brian`s finger too....ouch!! 

And I`m so glad you get to visit to visit Universal whenever you feel like.......don`t be a stranger bobbie.....





Charade67 said:


> Late night check in. Thank you for all of your kind words about our client. I knew there was a chance she wouldn't be with us much longer, but it was still shocking to hear she had passed already. She had a condition called pulmonary fibrosis and was waiting for a lung transplant.
> 
> In happier news - Wednesday is the day the university posts active Covid cases. Today there are 13 on campus.  Pretty awesome considering there are over 15,000 residential students plus however many faculty and staff.
> 
> I haven't made my first trip yet and I'm already thinking about when I can go again.
> 
> I have been struggling with sleep for several years. It's my own fault though. I have sleep apnea and have not been compliant with using my CPAP. I am trying to do better,
> 
> And it doesn't help that so many stores are closing their physical locations.  I prefer trying before buying, but my favorite store just closed all of their retail locations.
> 
> IAll I can say is EWWW!!!
> 
> KInda reminds me of a "sculpture" at an old outdoor mall in Atlanta, My friends and I called it "Temple of the Frog god"
> 
> Condolences to your cousin and family,
> 
> You can never have enough Doctor Who when it's David Tennant.
> 
> 
> That would be a significant dump here.
> 
> Thank you. Sloths always make me smile.
> 
> Money and books. You can't go wrong there.
> 
> Does the store allow returns? I don't understand the stores that won;t let you try something on in the store, but will allow returns if you take it home and it doesn't fit.
> 
> I will be there for a couple of days at the beginning of October and would love to meet anyone else who can come. Mac and I are already planning on riding rides and eating desserts.
> 
> It's late and I really should try to get some sleep. Hoping for a better day tomorrow.



That is good news on the campus numbers. 

Yes, it`s weird with the no changing rooms. You can return anything once you take it home and try it. The larger stores have said they haven`t got the staff to clean changing rooms thoroughly between customers and the smaller ones have said they`re just following rules. No shoe trying on either, but you see folks lifting items up and touching them all over......then putting them back, that seems to be ok. 

Most stores have an extended returns policy now. 

Yes, hope today is a better day for you......




Thursday again......I`m amazed at how quickly now this month is passing!! 

I have several birthdays to get for although most cards are already written and waiting to be posted. But, I need to get some today. Our village chemist (pharmacy) has a lovely gift section and sell beautiful cards too, so plan to wander there today as general card shop is closed. I love the Hallmark card store, again they sell all sorts of gifts and little cute items. 

Croissants and cream cheese this morning for breakfast, parma ham with some salad and home made bread for lunch and lasagne for dinner......

Got to get a few bits of shopping today.....heading to the supermarket for some cleaning products and thinsg like passata, seasonings and so on.....store cupboard ingredients. And I need yeast and flour, so will make a list and try to remember to take it. 

Weather is still windy, but we have less rain than other places today.......but it`s grey outside right now, hoping for a little sunshine at some point.......







































Have a wonderful Throwback Thirsty Thursday......​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Bobbie good to see you post.  Glad it’s going well.  Agree when you move so much to be done and sorting takes a long time.  Have your children settled in well?

I used to watch Dr Who as a child (from behind the sofa when it was the Daleks) but lost interest as a teenager and never returned.  Wasn’t hugely into superheroes until J became an expert!  He and his mummy are also into Star Wars - again he totally gets the timelines snd I can’t keep up.

In the store yesterday a lady was getting angry - she had bought a suitcase online and didn’t like it. She had come to return to the store and they wouldn’t accept it as she had opened the suitcase.  I heard hygienic reasons mentioned.  She asked for a manager as she said it was totally unacceptable when people were trying on coats snd picking up food items and not purchasing.  Don’t know the outcome as we were served but I totally agreed with her.

Got a roasting chicken yesterday for Sunday dinner and forgot we’ve ordered food for Mother’s Day so I will cook that for tonight.

Hoping to get my sewing back out and organised as I packed it away when tidying last week.

Took L on school drop this morning and one class being turned away - assume someone unwell but won’t know until Em is home as she is Covid testing this morning. 

We had torrential rain through the night but breezy and bright this morning.  Time for another coffee before anything else.  My version of thirsty Thursday Lynne.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, hope you enjoyed your coffee Julie.  I do like coffee, but tend to enjoy my tea on a daily basis.  Glad to hear the rain stopped and much brighter out.  Hope Louie had a good walk and trotted in that windy weather. Hope your purchases fit.

Yeah, it’s weird, many here do not let trying on, is an issue with two that had a no return policy. We thought of several items we saw in those stores, but we ended up with only buying one thing from one of those stores, as little one was pretty sure that brand, style and size was right. And it was. Fit her perfectly. Otherwise, most have no issue with returning. And quite a few, do have changing rooms open. So I am not sure what is the right way. Even without the virus issues, stores have usually allowed store returns from online purchases. And we have spent significantly less time in the stores in the past year.

Ah, all our croissants are gone, so none for me for breakfast, Schumi. Maybe I will make a waffle. Glad to hear rain is gone for you as well. Nice to have meals planned for today.

So, as it is Thirsty Thursday, time for more tea. Started with a bit of a headache, so pills with the tea first time, now ready for a refill.

Thus, a Good Morning to Schumi and Julie.  And to all the homies, have that good morning too.


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> David Tennant is rather easy to watch..he recently played one of the UK`s serial killers, Dennis Nilsen......he was alarmingly like him, but couldn`t watch it....I like DT in nicer roles.


 Totally agree there. I love David Tennant, but he is such a good actor that I can't watch him when he is playing a villain. (Except the Harry Potter movie.) My husband watched Jessica Jones, but I could not watch because of the character he was playing. 



Realfoodfans said:


> In the store yesterday a lady was getting angry - she had bought a suitcase online and didn’t like it. She had come to return to the store and they wouldn’t accept it as she had opened the suitcase. I heard hygienic reasons mentioned. She asked for a manager as she said it was totally unacceptable when people were trying on coats snd picking up food items and not purchasing. Don’t know the outcome as we were served but I totally agreed with her.



I don't understand the mentality of some of the stores. I was at a store that was having a mystery coupon sale.  You would get a scratch off card that determined what percentage off you would get. I assumed that they would had me the card at the register like they normally do.  Nope, they had one person, who was wearing gloves, walking around the store handing out the cards.  When I asked about this the cashier told me the cashiers weren't allowed to hand out the cards due to safety reasons.   So they are allowed to touch the clothes  I am buying , but not a discount card????


Time for me to get to work. Hope today is a happier day.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> I agree, I could put together a last minute trip in a heartbeat....as soon as International Travel opens for America, I`ll be in overdrive.


Fingers crossed, that day comes soon!!!!!



schumigirl said:


> I agree about books....so important. I always read from a very young age and so did Kyle, and yes gifts always had books included. When I worked at the school I was amazed how many kids never got read to at night before bed, or anytime......
> 
> Tom however reads car magazines......lol......


I previously worked as an aide in elementary and middle school.  It was easy to spot a child that read or was read to at an early age.  And that skill was incredibly valuable in all subject areas.



bobbie68 said:


> everyone finallyl got to sit down and have some time for myself. It seems the last 6 weeks have gotten away from me. I forgot how much work goes into moving and especially here we don't have a basement so I am trying to find other places to store stuff. Brian is using the garage for a workshop right now for some projects. We also had some hiccups, my close friend back in CT had a stroke a few weeks ago and I have been feeling bad about not being able to be there to help her. She is in a short term rehablilitation facility (one of the best in the state) and is slowly improving. It sounds like she had a pretty moderate stroke. I try and talk to her as much as I can she is gettting depressed. Her husband who was our best friend died 3 years ago so we have gotten close. I know she is worried about her kitties and misses them. She was suppose to come visit us next month so that will be on hold for a bit.
> Brian shot a big staple through his finger with an air gun so it was very powerful. I got a quick lesson down here on their health care. That was a couple of crazy days. We were lucky my nephew stayed for a month and was such a big help, I miss him.
> 
> I haven't been able to catch up much but I did notice Keishashadow, I am sorry for the loss of your BIL, no matter the situation it can be stressful.
> Charade I am sorry to hear about your friend, I will keep you in my thoughts. I love sloths!
> Dixuni I am sorry you have been having ups and downs I hope things get better.
> I would like to wish all the SANS family the best wishes for any birthdays, anniversaries, trips, and accomplishements. My condolences to anyone who suffered some tradegedy recently. I hope everyone is staying healthy and glad to hear so many are getting their vaccines. I am not sure when and if I can things are screwy down here. I will have to get into a new doctor beforehand. I am afraid I may be one to have a severe allergic reaction, I have an allergy that someone else had that had it. I do have an idea to help with the allergic reaction if I can get it.
> 
> On to the good update: We love living here! It is so relaxing it feels great. The weather has been up and down we go from 80's to 60's. I did go in my pool once and Brian and the kids twice. We did go and look at spas and will have to wait till the summer they are on back order. The sunsets are beautiul as my back faces the west.
> View attachment 561840
> We have gone to Universal a few times. We went twice for Mardi Gras and will be going back tomorrow night to eat and do some rides. It is so nice to be able to go when we want and leave if it is crowded. I just bought a ticket to do the Orlando Informer Dis meet up in June and Brian and I are going  to stay a night at Sapphire.
> I am looking forward to HHN and meeting up with everyone.
> 
> One of the best things about living here is...There is an 80's station that I get, they play 99% 80's, I think the rest of the family is ready to move me out
> 
> I am off to clean from dinner, I hope to check in more often and please if anyone comes down and would like to meet up you can send me a PM I am pretty open for visits.
> 
> Happy Hump day!!


Hi bobbie!  I'm kinda new on the SANS thread.  Had to comment on your incredible photo!!
What a stunning view!!



Charade67 said:


> And it doesn't help that so many stores are closing their physical locations.  I prefer trying before buying, but my favorite store just closed all of their retail locations.


That is a big frustration of mine.  I prefer to try before buying as well.  
 And the sadness of losing so many brands and shopping locations....



schumigirl said:


> ​


Chased for _only_ a block?? Nobody likes a quitter, lol!!! 



Realfoodfans said:


> In the store yesterday a lady was getting angry - she had bought a suitcase online and didn’t like it. She had come to return to the store and they wouldn’t accept it as she had opened the suitcase.  I heard hygienic reasons mentioned.  She asked for a manager as she said it was totally unacceptable when people were trying on coats snd picking up food items and not purchasing.  Don’t know the outcome as we were served but I totally agreed with her.


How would one know if they like the suitcase storage area, if they don't open it?
Seems like a stupid rule.....hope the manager had sense enough to help the lady.



Lynne G said:


> So, as it is Thirsty Thursday, time for more tea. Started with a bit of a headache, so pills with the tea first time, now ready for a refill.


I don't understand the mentality of some of the stores. I was at a store that was having a mystery coupon sale.  You would get a scratch off card that determined what percentage off you would get. I assumed that they would had me the card at the register like they normally do.  Nope, they had one person, who was wearing gloves, walking around the store handing out the cards.  When I asked about this the cashier told me the cashiers weren't allowed to hand out the cards due to safety reasons.   So they are allowed to touch the clothes  I am buying , but not a discount card????
[/QUOTE]
Ugh!  This sort of thing drives me crazy!!  Was the cashier able to hand you a paper receipt for your purchases?

The lack of common sense is scary and appalling ...
I'd love to know the "reasoning" behind that rule.  So ambiguous, unnecessary, frustrating, useless






Looking forward to the weekend!!


----------



## Charade67

J'aime Paris said:


> Ugh! This sort of thing drives me crazy!! Was the cashier able to hand you a paper receipt for your purchases?


Yes, she was. I understand the need for safety precautions, but I think some places just threw common sense out the window.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Paris, paper receipts are almost always given.  Just a few, that I say, send to my email.  I tend to keep much better track of the electronic ones.

Beautiful sunny weather. Will get close to our record 72F. Woot! No jacket walk for lunch. Shades too. Yay. 

Charade, yay for knocking off another day on your countdown.  You will enjoy the parks at that time of year, even if not doing HHN.


----------



## macraven

Good Thursday morning homies!

I’m chilling in bed with the cats and woke up with one of them on my chest.
It was the 6 lb cat not the fat one of over 10 lbs.
I would have been awake hours ago if it was Blue on me.

Bobbie, get a letter from your last doctor of your medical background and it should clear the way for you to get the vaccine in Florida
We talked before and both have medical needs which would qualify for you to get the shots.
That is how I was put in the first group for mine.

My doc said if I did not get vaxxed, he would
drop me from his care.
(Now is not the time for me to hunt down and set up
a new medical practice ....)

Nice weather today here with a high of 73 and 77 days after
I turned the ac off and put the heat back on for our first floor as still having the chills.

I’m sure this will pass soon.

Now I need to read back and catch up with how all the homies are doing today!


----------



## keishashadow

Good day all   Another hurry up & wait day here thus far.  Not my strong suit

Did spend most of am back on hunt online for new LR furniture.  It needed replaced since before the pandemic.  I’m very specific (fussy lol), as to what I want so that narrows the options.  I’m stunned how long shipping is being stated...we are talking months...as in perhaps by the fall, Ugh, put that on a pause.  Majority of furniture stores here now on an appointment only basis.  Thinking in a few weeks, they will open to public.  Just don’t like the idea of being under such a watchful eye.  I like to try out the furniture as to recline features etc.


bobbie68 said:


> my close friend back in CT had a stroke a few weeks ago and I have been feeling bad about not being able to be there to help her. She is in a short term rehablilitation facility (one of the best in the state) and is slowly improving. It sounds like she had a pretty moderate stroke. I try and talk to her as much as I can she is gettting depressed. Her husband who was our best friend died 3 years ago so we have gotten close. I know she is worried about her kitties and misses them. She was suppose to come visit us next month so that will be on hold for a bit.


Aw, poor lady.  I’m sure your support means a lot to her, even virtually!

Your back yard looks like a resort  enjoy!   We always have mused if screen is to keep out bugs or gators


bobbie68 said:


> Brian shot a big staple through his finger with an air gun so it was very powerful. I got a quick lesson down here on their health care.


Um, of the good or bad kind?


Charade67 said:


> KInda reminds me of a "sculpture" at an old outdoor mall in Atlanta, My friends and I called it "Temple of the Frog god"


Lol yes, it is distinctive.  I’ve decided that if it still is there waiting for me next trip I will give him a home


Charade67 said:


> Does the store allow returns? I don't understand the stores that won;t let you try something on in the store, but will allow returns if you take it home and it doesn't fit.


Yes, returns are accepted. They make a big to-do as to stating they sit in a room for 3 days to decontaminate.  Or so they say


schumigirl said:


> David Tennant is rather easy to watch..he recently played one of the UK`s serial killers, Dennis Nilsen......he was alarmingly like him, but couldn`t watch it....I like DT in nicer roles.


Don’t think that show has reached our shores.  Not big on serial killer type shows, even the CSI ones give me the willies.  Just too RL scary



Realfoodfans said:


> In the store yesterday a lady was getting angry - she had bought a suitcase online and didn’t like it. She had come to return to the store and they wouldn’t accept it as she had opened the suitcase. I heard hygienic reasons mentioned


Maybe if it was obviously used, as evidenced by wear on the wheels...otherwise, ridiculous policy


Lynne G said:


> And quite a few, do have changing rooms open. So I am not sure what is the right way. Even without the virus issues, stores have usually allowed store returns from online purchases. And we have spent significantly less time in the stores in the past year.


It’s strange how stores in same strip mall can have different policies


J'aime Paris said:


> Chased for _only_ a block?? Nobody likes a quitter, lol!!


Hahahaha


Charade67 said:


> Yes, she was. I understand the need for safety precautions, but I think some places just threw common sense out the window.


Or, they have an ill-equipped manager pulling policy out of thin air


macraven said:


> Nice weather today here with a high of 73 and 77 days after
> I turned the ac off and put the heat back on for our first floor as still having the chills.
> 
> I’m sure this will pass soon


That would be nice!   Hopefully, by the weekend, the those unsettling flu-like side effects will subside for you.  Bad enough for generally healthy people, can only imagine they are worse for those with immuno issues.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Just heard the mini egg cake made by L has won her a  Homepride Mini Baker award.  Homepride is one of our larger baking supplies companies for flour etc.  Her prize will come in the post she will be thrilled.

Confirmed a family with child year below her have all tested positive for Covid so that whole class have to isolate for 10 days.  Ironic when they only returned on Monday.

Roast chicken dinner was enjoyed and time for some tv now. We enjoy some quiz shows I record and have a few to catch up on.

Hope all have a good evening.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah, all our croissants are gone, so none for me for breakfast, Schumi. Maybe I will make a waffle. Glad to hear rain is gone for you as well. Nice to have meals planned for today.
> 
> So, as it is Thirsty Thursday, time for more tea. Started with a bit of a headache, so pills with the tea first time, now ready for a refill.
> 
> Thus, a Good Morning to Schumi and Julie.  And to all the homies, have that good morning too.



I wish I liked waffles....well, I do served with chicken and maple syrup 

Snap. I had a headache this morning when I got back in from shopping.....gone now though......I do hate headaches. Hope it`s all clear for you now Lynne......





Charade67 said:


> Totally agree there. I love David Tennant, but he is such a good actor that I can't watch him when he is playing a villain. (Except the Harry Potter movie.) My husband watched Jessica Jones, but I could not watch because of the character he was playing.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand the mentality of some of the stores. I was at a store that was having a mystery coupon sale.  You would get a scratch off card that determined what percentage off you would get. I assumed that they would had me the card at the register like they normally do.  Nope, they had one person, who was wearing gloves, walking around the store handing out the cards.  When I asked about this the cashier told me the cashiers weren't allowed to hand out the cards due to safety reasons.   So they are allowed to touch the clothes  I am buying , but not a discount card????
> 
> 
> Time for me to get to work. Hope today is a happier day.




Yes, he was horrible in that part, I think we gave up on that show too. He seems such a lovely man in real life too, which is nice to hear.





J'aime Paris said:


> Fingers crossed, that day comes soon!!!!!
> 
> 
> I previously worked as an aide in elementary and middle school.  It was easy to spot a child that read or was read to at an early age.  And that skill was incredibly valuable in all subject areas.
> 
> 
> Hi bobbie!  I'm kinda new on the SANS thread.  Had to comment on your incredible photo!!
> What a stunning view!!
> 
> 
> That is a big frustration of mine.  I prefer to try before buying as well.
> And the sadness of losing so many brands and shopping locations....
> 
> 
> Chased for _only_ a block?? Nobody likes a quitter, lol!!!
> 
> 
> How would one know if they like the suitcase storage area, if they don't open it?
> Seems like a stupid rule.....hope the manager had sense enough to help the lady.
> 
> 
> I don't understand the mentality of some of the stores. I was at a store that was having a mystery coupon sale.  You would get a scratch off card that determined what percentage off you would get. I assumed that they would had me the card at the register like they normally do.  Nope, they had one person, who was wearing gloves, walking around the store handing out the cards.  When I asked about this the cashier told me the cashiers weren't allowed to hand out the cards due to safety reasons.   So they are allowed to touch the clothes  I am buying , but not a discount card????


Ugh!  This sort of thing drives me crazy!!  Was the cashier able to hand you a paper receipt for your purchases?

The lack of common sense is scary and appalling ...
I'd love to know the "reasoning" behind that rule.  So ambiguous, unnecessary, frustrating, useless





View attachment 561946
Looking forward to the weekend!!
[/QUOTE]

Yes, fingers crossed for September. 

lol.....me....a quitter.....ha....I`ve been called worse on here.......

Yes, it`s a peeve of mine when kids aren`t read to and introduced to books early. I worked and was involved in a programme bringing reading and books into children at aged 4 when they start school. No excuses in my mind not have been reading to them before that. Yes, you could tell the kids that hadn`t been reading or even have the slightest interest in books. Some will keep that love of books, some won`t sadly. 

Hope your day is a good one Lori........






macraven said:


> Good Thursday morning homies!
> 
> I’m chilling in bed with the cats and woke up with one of them on my chest.
> It was the 6 lb cat not the fat one of over 10 lbs.
> I would have been awake hours ago if it was Blue on me.
> 
> Bobbie, get a letter from your last doctor of your medical background and it should clear the way for you to get the vaccine in Florida
> We talked before and both have medical needs which would qualify for you to get the shots.
> That is how I was put in the first group for mine.
> 
> My doc said if I did not get vaxxed, he would
> drop me from his care.
> (Now is not the time for me to hunt down and set up
> a new medical practice ....)
> 
> Nice weather today here with a high of 73 and 77 days after
> I turned the ac off and put the heat back on for our first floor as still having the chills.
> 
> I’m sure this will pass soon.
> 
> Now I need to read back and catch up with how all the homies are doing today!




Sounds so cute sleeping with the kitties......better than the fishes......lol......

Yes, hope it clears faster than the last time.......





keishashadow said:


> Good day all   Another hurry up & wait day here thus far.  Not my strong suit
> 
> Did spend most of am back on hunt online for new LR furniture.  It needed replaced since before the pandemic.  I’m very specific (fussy lol), as to what I want so that narrows the options.  I’m stunned how long shipping is being stated...we are talking months...as in perhaps by the fall, Ugh, put that on a pause.  Majority of furniture stores here now on an appointment only basis.  Thinking in a few weeks, they will open to public.  Just don’t like the idea of being under such a watchful eye.  I like to try out the furniture as to recline features etc.
> 
> Aw, poor lady.  I’m sure your support means a lot to her, even virtually!
> 
> Your back yard looks like a resort  enjoy!   We always have mused if
> 
> Um, of the good or bad kind?
> 
> Lol yes, it is distinctive.  I’ve decided that if it still is there waiting for me next trip I will give him a home
> 
> Yes, returns are accepted. They make a big to-do as to stating they sit in a room for 3 days to decontaminate.  Or so they say
> 
> Don’t think that show has reached our shores.  Not big on serial killer type shows, even the CSI ones give me the willies.  Just too RL scary
> 
> 
> Maybe if it was obviously used, as evidenced by wear on the wheels...otherwise, ridiculous policy
> 
> It’s strange how stores in same strip mall can have different policies
> 
> Hahahaha
> 
> Or, they have an ill-equipped manager pulling policy out of thin air
> 
> That would be nice!   Hopefully, by the weekend, the those unsettling flu-like side effects will subside for you.  Bad enough for generally healthy people, can only imagine they are worse for those with immuno issues.



We love the CSI shows, but hate things that are too graphic in violence. Love a good chiller but won`t watch the Saw or Hostel type movies......

Yes, furniture stock seems to be down. Hope you don`t have to wait all those months for new stuff.......we went looking for garden furniture last summer as garden centres were allowed to stay open, but there was hardly a stick to be found, everywhere making it had shut down. Same so far this year.....lady in the garden centre we visit occasionally said they weren`t expecting a lot of stock this spring either. 




One of those busy days today......got a lot done and caught up with a lot of people too. 

Weather wasn`t good enough to be outside this afternoon, and now it`s raining again. Winds seem to have dropped, but not by a lot. Won`t be long till Spring hits surely......

Going to watch a Hitchcock film tonight......no idea yet which one, just finished dinner so will decide after a cup of tea. Lasagne was as always, delicious.

Glad I`m inside and not out tonight, it looks horrible out there.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> well, I do served with chicken and maple syrup


Add a ‘lil hot sauce & call it Nashville, nom


schumigirl said:


> we went looking for garden furniture last summer as garden centres were allowed to stay open, but there was hardly a stick to be found, everywhere making it had shut down


Same here, ordered youngest DSs set sight unseen. Had great reviews but, really do like seeing furniture in person.   It came in multiple huge boxes, appears a lot of assembly will be required.   SOS was promptly sent out to his Dad, put on schedule for next weekend.  There will be beer.

Stomach off a bit this afternoon, going to let the mr order takeout when he wakes up & i’ll Continue to drink tea the rest of the day


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick stop in!

Went for a short walk last night.  Made it short as it was stupidly cold out and I didn't realize how cold it was.  It was -16C or 3f   I cut it short to 30 minutes.  My legs were cold.  It seems to be warming up a little now.  It is supposed to go above freezing tomorrow.  

My new desk came in last night.  So I got my boys to help me set up and move out the old one.  Now I have a better idea of a couple more things I need to organize that area.  I ordered some wallpaper to give that space a boost as well.   Can't wait for it to all come together.  No working on any projects other than that last night.  Hopefully tonight I will get them completed and my project room a little more organized again.  It is driving me nuts.  



bobbie68 said:


> On to the good update: We love living here! It is so relaxing it feels great. The weather has been up and down we go from 80's to 60's. I did go in my pool once and Brian and the kids twice. We did go and look at spas and will have to wait till the summer they are on back order. The sunsets are beautiul as my back faces the west.


Your backyard looks like paradise.  How do you even want to leave?!  


Charade67 said:


> Does the store allow returns? I don't understand the stores that won;t let you try something on in the store, but will allow returns if you take it home and it doesn't fit.


At HomeSense ( TJX /Winners/Marshalls ) we have a quarantine carts.  They get put into the warehouse, with the date that the cart was used to accept returns.  After 2 days, we put the items back on the shelves.  I hope more stores are doing this as well.  


schumigirl said:


> Weather is still windy, but we have less rain than other places today.......but it`s grey outside right now, hoping for a little sunshine at some point.....


I hope you start to get some sunshine soon.  I struggle when there are too many grey days in a row.  


macraven said:


> I’m sure this will pass soon.


Still sending you positive healing thoughts and vibes. 


Realfoodfans said:


> ust heard the mini egg cake made by L has won her a Homepride Mini Baker award. Homepride is one of our larger baking supplies companies for flour etc. Her prize will come in the post she will be thrilled.


That is amazing!!!!  Congrats to L

I forgot to add to yesterdays convo about buying items at stores.  I ALWAYS dig.  I will take from the bottom or the back of the shelf.  I never grab what is right in front of me for 2 reasons.  1- freshness.  They will always rotate product, putting the oldest on top or in front.  2- for the reason that you never know what someone may have done to that item...like SITTING on a freaking bag of rice....or lifting the seal on the ice cream and taking a lick on it    DH thinks I'm crazy.  I worked in a grocery store and I KNOW what people do when they think staff are NOT looking.  We would watch people from upstairs doing stuff all the time.  Soooooo many people are gross.

I guess I should get back to trying to look busy and shuffle a few papers again.  Hopefully check in again a little later!!!!!  Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Quiet day today thank goodness. My only "excitement" was going to the accountant's office to sign my tax return. We are getting a refund of one dollar from the state. Oooh, can't wait to spend it all in one place. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, yay for knocking off another day on your countdown. You will enjoy the parks at that time of year, even if not doing HHN.


 I am so looking forward to it. This will be my first ever solo trip anywhere.



macraven said:


> I’m chilling in bed with the cats and woke up with one of them on my chest.


Aww...sweet. I'm a little envious. My cat is not a cuddler. 



keishashadow said:


> Did spend most of am back on hunt online for new LR furniture. It needed replaced since before the pandemic. I’m very specific (fussy lol), as to what I want so that narrows the options. I’m stunned how long shipping is being stated...we are talking months...as in perhaps by the fall, Ugh, put that on a pause. Majority of furniture stores here now on an appointment only basis. Thinking in a few weeks, they will open to public. Just don’t like the idea of being under such a watchful eye. I like to try out the furniture as to recline features etc.


Hope you are able to find something you like. We found a store  that does not have pushy sales people. Most of our furniture has come from that store. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Just heard the mini egg cake made by L has won her a Homepride Mini Baker award. Homepride is one of our larger baking supplies companies for flour etc. Her prize will come in the post she will be thrilled.


Congratulations L!



keishashadow said:


> Stomach off a bit this afternoon, going to let the mr order takeout when he wakes up & i’ll Continue to drink tea the rest of the day


Hope you feel better soon.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I forgot to add to yesterdays convo about buying items at stores. I ALWAYS dig. I will take from the bottom or the back of the shelf. I never grab what is right in front of me for 2 reasons. 1- freshness. They will always rotate product, putting the oldest on top or in front. 2- for the reason that you never know what someone may have done to that item...like SITTING on a freaking bag of rice....or lifting the seal on the ice cream and taking a lick on it  DH thinks I'm crazy. I worked in a grocery store and I KNOW what people do when they think staff are NOT looking. We would watch people from upstairs doing stuff all the time. Soooooo many people are gross.


 I am the same. I never take from the front unless it is the only item left. 

I need to go pack my overnight bag.  Tomorrow we go to BG.


----------



## macraven

Charade, our two cats are cuddlers
Believe me, it gets old...especially when one sleeps on your head and the other on your chest 

Have a safe trip at BG and safe travels


----------



## Lynne G

Yay! Congratulations to L.  

Aww, some warm weather and kids got me water ice. Now under the covers as close to brain freeze and have goose bumps. But sweet and hot the spot. Had burgers with tomatoes and baked beans. Little one had no beans. Oh well. Did eat lots of the tomato I sliced.

So happy a lazy morning, even though I am sure DH will wake me up early.  Oh well, I still will not be moving fast, and will enjoy a hot shower later in the morning.  Then, since the cry that nothing here to eat, will do some grocery shopping.  Sigh.  It’s not like my pantry is bare, nor the refrigerator empty.  Family all home.  Every day three meals and snacks, when one or two meals was our normal, we go through more of everything.


----------



## macraven

Lynne enjoy cooking for the kids while they live at home
You’ll miss that in later years when they move out 

I had two sons that always were asking, what is to eat here
And two that decided they would make their own food.

Of course the two that did cook never left me notes of what they used up.
So did a lot of running to the grocery store at the last minute ....


----------



## Monykalyn

oh gosh 25 pages to catch up?
Hope all are well! 
Will try to catchup later-good to see Mac back and found Keisha's HHN thread!!!! 
Feeling so much more hopeful for this year it's ridiculous. Part of reason I'm MIA is I got to go full time back into my LTC's last week-almost precisely a year since I was able to get back in a few. To say I am silly excited about commuting etc is an understatement.  So nice to see some of my residents too!! More than a few greeted me with a "hello stranger-nice to see you back" type remark. 

Anyway-HI to all!


----------



## macraven

Welcome back monyk !
Was wondering where you were

you have been missed here.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Add a ‘lil hot sauce & call it Nashville, nom
> 
> Same here, ordered youngest DSs set sight unseen. Had great reviews but, really do like seeing furniture in person.   It came in multiple huge boxes, appears a lot of assembly will be required.   SOS was promptly sent out to his Dad, put on schedule for next weekend.  There will be beer.
> 
> Stomach off a bit this afternoon, going to let the mr order takeout when he wakes up & i’ll Continue to drink tea the rest of the day



Oh Nashville hot!!! Now you`re talking a meal......

Yes, you need something putting something together like that......and hope your tummy is better today.....





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick stop in!
> 
> Went for a short walk last night.  Made it short as it was stupidly cold out and I didn't realize how cold it was.  It was -16C or 3f   I cut it short to 30 minutes.  My legs were cold.  It seems to be warming up a little now.  It is supposed to go above freezing tomorrow.
> 
> My new desk came in last night.  So I got my boys to help me set up and move out the old one.  Now I have a better idea of a couple more things I need to organize that area.  I ordered some wallpaper to give that space a boost as well.   Can't wait for it to all come together.  No working on any projects other than that last night.  Hopefully tonight I will get them completed and my project room a little more organized again.  It is driving me nuts.
> 
> 
> Your backyard looks like paradise.  How do you even want to leave?!
> 
> At HomeSense ( TJX /Winners/Marshalls ) we have a quarantine carts.  They get put into the warehouse, with the date that the cart was used to accept returns.  After 2 days, we put the items back on the shelves.  I hope more stores are doing this as well.
> 
> I hope you start to get some sunshine soon.  I struggle when there are too many grey days in a row.
> 
> Still sending you positive healing thoughts and vibes.
> 
> That is amazing!!!!  Congrats to L
> 
> I forgot to add to yesterdays convo about buying items at stores.  I ALWAYS dig.  I will take from the bottom or the back of the shelf.  I never grab what is right in front of me for 2 reasons.  1- freshness.  They will always rotate product, putting the oldest on top or in front.  2- for the reason that you never know what someone may have done to that item...like SITTING on a freaking bag of rice....or lifting the seal on the ice cream and taking a lick on it    DH thinks I'm crazy.  I worked in a grocery store and I KNOW what people do when they think staff are NOT looking.  We would watch people from upstairs doing stuff all the time.  Soooooo many people are gross.
> 
> I guess I should get back to trying to look busy and shuffle a few papers again.  Hopefully check in again a little later!!!!!  Have a great day everyone!!!!




Heck that is cold!! It`s not fun walking in that much cold, even if you are dressed for it. 

Yes, getting project room sorted is such a good feeling.......yes, some folks are gross. 

It`s sunny today by the looks of it, but it is still early. Haven`t checked the weather today yet. Hope you have a lovely weekend. 






Charade67 said:


> Quiet day today thank goodness. My only "excitement" was going to the accountant's office to sign my tax return. We are getting a refund of one dollar from the state. Oooh, can't wait to spend it all in one place.
> 
> I am so looking forward to it. This will be my first ever solo trip anywhere.
> 
> Aww...sweet. I'm a little envious. My cat is not a cuddler.
> 
> Hope you are able to find something you like. We found a store  that does not have pushy sales people. Most of our furniture has come from that store.
> 
> Congratulations L!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I am the same. I never take from the front unless it is the only item left.
> 
> I need to go pack my overnight bag.  Tomorrow we go to BG.



Have a lovely trip to BG Charade......





Lynne G said:


> Yay! Congratulations to L.
> 
> Aww, some warm weather and kids got me water ice. Now under the covers as close to brain freeze and have goose bumps. But sweet and hot the spot. Had burgers with tomatoes and baked beans. Little one had no beans. Oh well. Did eat lots of the tomato I sliced.
> 
> So happy a lazy morning, even though I am sure DH will wake me up early.  Oh well, I still will not be moving fast, and will enjoy a hot shower later in the morning.  Then, since the cry that nothing here to eat, will do some grocery shopping.  Sigh.  It’s not like my pantry is bare, nor the refrigerator empty.  Family all home.  Every day three meals and snacks, when one or two meals was our normal, we go through more of everything.



Hope you have a nice peaceful day off.....long weekends are always nice. 





macraven said:


> Lynne enjoy cooking for the kids while they live at home
> You’ll miss that in later years when they move out
> 
> I had two sons that always were asking, what is to eat here
> And two that decided they would make their own food.
> 
> Of course the two that did cook never left me notes of what they used up.
> So did a lot of running to the grocery store at the last minute ....



At least you taught your boys to cook. I did the same with Kyle, made sure he could cook anything. I do have some friends that their kids can open a can....that`s about it! 




Monykalyn said:


> oh gosh 25 pages to catch up?
> Hope all are well!
> Will try to catchup later-good to see Mac back and found Keisha's HHN thread!!!!
> Feeling so much more hopeful for this year it's ridiculous. Part of reason I'm MIA is I got to go full time back into my LTC's last week-almost precisely a year since I was able to get back in a few. To say I am silly excited about commuting etc is an understatement.  So nice to see some of my residents too!! More than a few greeted me with a "hello stranger-nice to see you back" type remark.
> 
> Anyway-HI to all!








Mixture of sunshine and showers today for us, not too cold either. 

Have to go out to the post office to get a few cards sent away. We do have a post office in the village, but I think the couple who run it are very rude at times, so I go to one in the town nearest us. They are always friendly and I`d rather give my money to them. 

Need to order a few things online today, I prefer to see things in the flesh like most, but online orders only at the moment. If they don`t suit, they can go back. And make some phone calls as usual.

No idea what`s for dinner tonight.......might do chicken and make a pepper sauce. 

Tomorrow is pizza delivery night and we`ve organised a quiz night on zoom with several friends, haven`t done that in a few weeks so should be fun. 

Still love that Friday feeling.......







































Have the best Friday whatever you`re doing........




​


----------



## Realfoodfans

I miss my sewing room Pumpkin.  All in storage while we are sharing with Em.  Hence why I am hand sewing at the moment.  So good to have the space to have cutting board out etc.

Monykalyn nice to hear from you.

Charade have a great BG trip.  We can only book self catering here for some time yet.  You will enjoy your solo trip I’m sure.  I used to travel a lot for my job.  I remember the first time I flew alone - felt so good.  

We were talking about it this morning in relation to a terrible murder here of a young woman in London walking home.  A policeman has been arrested.  I did all my journalist training in London and my editor was so good - never go in the underground alone - use taxis - don’t walk around on your own.  Well I used to go to the ticket shops every night and get a last minute seat for any shows and naively walk out late to return to my hotel.  Only once had a problem but it seems worse these days.  So very sad.

Lynne have a restful day.  We will be having Fishy Friday tonight

We went straight out after the school run this morning as it was bright and sunny.  Few errands then to my favourite florist who has done me a lovely tub of spring plants - my parents song was “You are my sunshine” and the tub has this written on the side.  So pleased with it for Mother’s Day.  Kev said I should have got another for the front porch and I was tempted.

Home and some vegetable soup for lunch.  We are going to watch the Billie Halliday film this afternoon.  Be interesting to see the difference from the Diana Ross version in the 70’s.  Most of you too young to have seen that one perhaps.

Hope everyone heads into a good weekend.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, a lazy Friday means loads of wash being done.  Gotta make sure I have that freshly washed towel for my shower. 

Charade, enjoy your BG weekend.  Safe travels today.

MonyK, good to see ya post. Hehe, the lone chicken neighbor likes to come into the house and be held. Hope you are doing well, and all are too.

Pumpkin, yeah, my walks would be not very long in those temps either. Hope some warmer weather comes your way.

Keisha, hope your tummy is back to normal, and eating that favorite foods with no issues.

Mac, hope today is better for you.

Schumi, hope your quiz night is fun. Overcast morning for me, with that partly sunny afternoon.

Julie, hope you are enjoying the movie. I saw many commercials for it. Looks interesting.  And full of songs.  May have to see it too. I like musicals.

Saw I was 2 degrees warmer then Orlando right now.  Difference is, they will see high 80’s, but I will see low 50’s this weekend, with a snow chance early next week, with temps in the low 40’s to start the week days next week.  Sigh.  Spring may be coming in like a lion, it better leave as a lamb. Just saying.

Oh both my kids are good cooks.  They’d just rather I do it.  And I don’t mind most of the time.  But with a cry of no food for lunch yesterday, older one made orange chicken, and little one made chicken noodle soup, as we actually had pasta left over, so she did not even have to cook the noodles.  So, I started with a cup of soup, then plate of the orange chicken.  Was happy, older one did make it a bit spicy, but it did not make my nose run. Perfect amount of heat.  And with crackers, litlle one did a good job clearing out the carrots, celery, and left over chicken and pasta and had made a tasty soup.  Told her it need just a tiny bit more salt.  So was easy to remedy that.  I did grill the dinner burgers, they were great.  Beans were from a can, but don’t care.  Tomatoes were bought when I picked up the ground sirloin for the burgers.  So at least we have some tomatoes left over. I will do some grocery shopping though.  Will stop at the produce place when they first open. as It can get too crowded for my taste. Then when the kids get up, will demand a helper with me, when I go to the grocery store.  Good time to start my stocking up now, as will do a kitchen clearing out on Sunday.  Surely will make those trash cans full by Sunday night, as trash will be picked up Monday morning. 

And so, with that lazy morning, not only does wash get done, a hot breakfast be had. Eggs, bacon, and bagels. Yum. And of course, tea. Hot tea, as even though 61F out, house feels a bit cool.

Have that fabulous Friday homies.  Yay!  Weekend is so close now! Woot!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne I think we have one of those language differences again......when you say pasta for chicken noodle soup.......what pasta do you mean?

I only know of the long Chinese noodles in that type of soup.....but we have spoken many times on here about the different words for the same items....I noticed we call the pasta on lasagne “sheets” Americans can call them noodles which is very confusing 

Hope your weather doesn’t get too cold. That is quite cool. I think we’re the same, some colder weather on the way if you believe one web site....Hope the store isn’t too busy for you. 



lunch is over and the sun is shining, but chilly.

After the post office we went a brief walk along the shore front, it was breezy to say the least! We did a good turn though.....saw a little doggy looking lost and a little frightened, it came up to us and ran away, then came back, so I picked it up and went further along and found the woman who was looking for the dog. I did hope she wouldn‘t think we were dognappers, but she was nice about it. Gorgeous little dog too. There was another woman too who we chatted to about the dog who wanted to pick it up too. 

That was our excitement for the morning.

Book group books weren’t supposed to be arriving till next week, but now they’re coming tomorrow. Will make a start on it on Sunday. Have two books on the go right now, bedtime one that is non violent, non scary and very calming, downstairs book is Dr Sleep again......

Got some phone calls to make and few little bits and bobs to do......chicken in a peppercorn sauce tonight for dinner after all. Stopped in to the butcher and got some boneless and skinless thighs. 

Tea time......


----------



## J'aime Paris

macraven said:


> I’m chilling in bed with the cats and woke up with one of them on my chest.
> It was the 6 lb cat not the fat one of over 10 lbs.
> I would have been awake hours ago if it was Blue on me.


Cats are great cuddlers!


keishashadow said:


> Good day all   Another hurry up & wait day here thus far.  Not my strong suit
> 
> Did spend most of am back on hunt online for new LR furniture.  It needed replaced since before the pandemic.  I’m very specific (fussy lol), as to what I want so that narrows the options.  I’m stunned how long shipping is being stated...we are talking months...as in perhaps by the fall, Ugh, put that on a pause.  Majority of furniture stores here now on an appointment only basis.  Thinking in a few weeks, they will open to public.  Just don’t like the idea of being under such a watchful eye.  I like to try out the furniture as to recline features etc.


There has been a long backlog of shipping for all sorts of items, appliances, furniture, building supplies, etc
Hope you are able to get your LR furniture soon!



Realfoodfans said:


> Just heard the mini egg cake made by L has won her a  Homepride Mini Baker award.  Homepride is one of our larger baking supplies companies for flour etc.  Her prize will come in the post she will be thrilled.


Congrats to L!



keishashadow said:


> Add a ‘lil hot sauce & call it Nashville, nom


The deep red of that Nashville hot sauce is down right scary!  Not for this spice wimp!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> My new desk came in last night.  So I got my boys to help me set up and move out the old one.  Now I have a better idea of a couple more things I need to organize that area.  I ordered some wallpaper to give that space a boost as well.   Can't wait for it to all come together.  No working on any projects other than that last night.  Hopefully tonight I will get them completed and my project room a little more organized again.  It is driving me nuts.


A room refresh, always satisfying!!



Charade67 said:


> I need to go pack my overnight bag.  Tomorrow we go to BG.


Have a wonderful visit with your daughter!!



schumigirl said:


> At least you taught your boys to cook. I did the same with Kyle, made sure he could cook anything. I do have some friends that their kids can open a can....that`s about it!
> 
> Tomorrow is pizza delivery night and we`ve organised a quiz night on zoom with several friends, haven`t done that in a few weeks so should be fun.


I must admit DD isn't a great cook.  She had little interest in learning when living at home.  Since she's been in an apartment at school, she's had to figure it out.  I think her roommate and friends helped her learn a bit.

Pizza and quiz night, that sounds like a lot of fun!!



Realfoodfans said:


> We went straight out after the school run this morning as it was bright and sunny.  Few errands then to my favourite florist who has done me a lovely tub of spring plants - my parents song was “You are my sunshine” and the tub has this written on the side.  So pleased with it for Mother’s Day.  Kev said I should have got another for the front porch and I was tempted.


That sounds perfect!!  Beautiful too I'm sure!



Lynne G said:


> Saw I was 2 degrees warmer then Orlando right now.  Difference is, they will see high 80’s, but I will see low 50’s this weekend, with a snow chance early next week, with temps in the low 40’s to start the week days next week.  Sigh.  Spring may be coming in like a lion, it better leave as a lamb. Just saying.


We have 1-3 inches of snow forcasted for Monday, ugh!  I knew our snow melt off was too good to be true!!



schumigirl said:


> After the post office we went a brief walk along the shore front, it was breezy to say the least! We did a good turn though.....saw a little doggy looking lost and a little frightened, it came up to us and ran away, then came back, so I picked it up and went further along and found the woman who was looking for the dog. I did hope she wouldn‘t think we were dognappers, but she was nice about it. Gorgeous little dog too. There was another woman too who we chatted to about the dog who wanted to pick it up too.


Good karma for you Carole!!  I'm sure the lady was quite relieved!
 I'd be a mess if I lost one of my pets....





Supper will be panini's tonight.  I bought the ingredients yesterday and lugged the panini maker up from the basement last night.  Gee that thing is heavy!  It's a very nice Cuisinart model, but it's so cumbersome.  Probably why I don't use it as often as I should.

An area golf course opens tomorrow and DH is going.  I think it will be around 55 outdoors, so not too bad.  He wants to get a couple rounds of golf in before his trip to Texas early April.  It's an annual golf trip with his buddies.  A few of them live in WI and a few in TX.  The Texas guys have a bit of an advantage, since they can golf nearly year round.  But either way, DH looks forward to it immensely!

Happy Friday all!
I may open a bottle of wine tonight.....panini sandwich pairs well with wine, right?


This would be a somewhat accurate representation of me opening a bottle of wine, lol!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh they were penne pasta, Schumi.  We had them with red sauce the other day.  When I do chicken noodle soup I usually buy those thin egg noodles or rice to put in it.  But like little one, no matter the type of pasta or noodles left over, it will be tossed in the soup pot. For me, noodles are those that look like ribbons, though spaghetti I say is a pasta.  I think the type of flour and grind, determines what is said to be a noodle and what is said to be a pasta. And I tend to buy noodles that are made with eggs.  

Ooh, almost time to get some vegetables. That shower was so refreshing, and nice and hot. Hehe, lone chicken was clucking so loudly a few minutes ago. Guess it was happy or telling a squirrel to get out of the chicken coop.

And crap on week day TV. Ugh. But the Chester Zoo show is on. Christmas episode. So at least some fun to see, even if filmed years ago.

Aww, sweet you returned the lost dog, Schumi. Sounds like a very friendly dog.


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. I am doing some last minute cleaning before we leave this afternoon. Trying to decide if I want to color my hair  before we go. 



Monykalyn said:


> Anyway-HI to all!


Hi MonyK. Good to see you back. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Charade have a great BG trip. We can only book self catering here for some time yet. You will enjoy your solo trip I’m sure. I used to travel a lot for my job. I remember the first time I flew alone - felt so good.


 The flying is actually the part I am nervous about. The last time I flew alone was over 20 years ago. I don't really like flying, but it's too far to drive. 



schumigirl said:


> After the post office we went a brief walk along the shore front, it was breezy to say the least! We did a good turn though.....saw a little doggy looking lost and a little frightened, it came up to us and ran away, then came back, so I picked it up and went further along and found the woman who was looking for the dog. I did hope she wouldn‘t think we were dognappers, but she was nice about it. Gorgeous little dog too. There was another woman too who we chatted to about the dog who wanted to pick it up too.


I'm sure she was happy to see her dog was in good hands. 



Lynne G said:


> Oh they were penne pasta, Schumi. We had them with red sauce the other day. When I do chicken noodle soup I usually buy those thin egg noodles or rice to put in it. But like little one, no matter the type of pasta or noodles left over, it will be tossed in the soup pot. For me, noodles are those that look like ribbons, though spaghetti I say is a pasta. I think the type of flour and grind, determines what is said to be a noodle and what is said to be a pasta. And I tend to buy noodles that are made with eggs.


I think we use noodles and pasta almost interchangeably. I know I have said spaghetti noodles and lasagne noodles before, but usually call them pasta. Now I'm craving noodles/pasta.

I have a few hours before B and dh get out of their classes, so I think I will do my hair.  Also need to mail a package to my mom.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Cats are great cuddlers!
> 
> There has been a long backlog of shipping for all sorts of items, appliances, furniture, building supplies, etc
> Hope you are able to get your LR furniture soon!
> 
> 
> Congrats to L!
> 
> 
> The deep red of that Nashville hot sauce is down right scary!  Not for this spice wimp!
> 
> 
> A room refresh, always satisfying!!
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful visit with your daughter!!
> 
> 
> I must admit DD isn't a great cook.  She had little interest in learning when living at home.  Since she's been in an apartment at school, she's had to figure it out.  I think her roommate and friends helped her learn a bit.
> 
> Pizza and quiz night, that sounds like a lot of fun!!
> 
> 
> That sounds perfect!!  Beautiful too I'm sure!
> 
> 
> We have 1-3 inches of snow forcasted for Monday, ugh!  I knew our snow melt off was too good to be true!!
> 
> 
> Good karma for you Carole!!  I'm sure the lady was quite relieved!
> I'd be a mess if I lost one of my pets....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supper will be panini's tonight.  I bought the ingredients yesterday and lugged the panini maker up from the basement last night.  Gee that thing is heavy!  It's a very nice Cuisinart model, but it's so cumbersome.  Probably why I don't use it as often as I should.
> 
> An area golf course opens tomorrow and DH is going.  I think it will be around 55 outdoors, so not too bad.  He wants to get a couple rounds of golf in before his trip to Texas early April.  It's an annual golf trip with his buddies.  A few of them live in WI and a few in TX.  The Texas guys have a bit of an advantage, since they can golf nearly year round.  But either way, DH looks forward to it immensely!
> 
> Happy Friday all!
> I may open a bottle of wine tonight.....panini sandwich pairs well with wine, right?
> 
> 
> This would be a somewhat accurate representation of me opening a bottle of wine, lol!
> View attachment 562126




Anything pairs with wine Lori......

Can`t go wrong with Cuisinart products. I don`t have a panini maker, everything just goes on the electric grill thingy.....

One of the best Nashville hot sandwiches was O` Charley`s in Orlando, they`ve closed down now, but wow they were good! 

She was relieved, as was the dog who was looking at me rather oddly, but didn`t fuss thankfully. If it had snapped I wouldn`t have touched it, but it was quite docile. 

Enjoy that wine....keeping ours for tomorrow night with the quiz....yes, it is a lot of fun and very competitive  Actually wine may be enjoyed both nights.....probably.....it is the weekend......






Lynne G said:


> Oh they were penne pasta, Schumi.  We had them with red sauce the other day.  When I do chicken noodle soup I usually buy those thin egg noodles or rice to put in it.  But like little one, no matter the type of pasta or noodles left over, it will be tossed in the soup pot. For me, noodles are those that look like ribbons, though spaghetti I say is a pasta.  I think the type of flour and grind, determines what is said to be a noodle and what is said to be a pasta. And I tend to buy noodles that are made with eggs.
> 
> Ooh, almost time to get some vegetables. That shower was so refreshing, and nice and hot. Hehe, lone chicken was clucking so loudly a few minutes ago. Guess it was happy or telling a squirrel to get out of the chicken coop.
> 
> And crap on week day TV. Ugh. But the Chester Zoo show is on. Christmas episode. So at least some fun to see, even if filmed years ago.
> 
> Aww, sweet you returned the lost dog, Schumi. Sounds like a very friendly dog.



I never heard of pasta in chicken noodle soup, but as you say different. Only dried chinese egg noodles for us, delicious. Fresh ones are coated in oil and not very nice. Never tried a noodle that wasn`t made with eggs. Tried a soba noodle once, didn`t really like it very much.

Yes, I`d call long spaghetti pasta too.

It was a very friendly little dog. i think it knew we were helping funnily enough or I doubt it would have let me pick it up.





Charade67 said:


> Hello everyone. I am doing some last minute cleaning before we leave this afternoon. Trying to decide if I want to color my hair  before we go.
> 
> Hi MonyK. Good to see you back.
> 
> The flying is actually the part I am nervous about. The last time I flew alone was over 20 years ago. I don't really like flying, but it's too far to drive.
> 
> I'm sure she was happy to see her dog was in good hands.
> 
> 
> I think we use noodles and pasta almost interchangeably. I know I have said spaghetti noodles and lasagne noodles before, but usually call them pasta. Now I'm craving noodles/pasta.
> 
> I have a few hours before B and dh get out of their classes, so I think I will do my hair.  Also need to mail a package to my mom.



How is your mum Charade? Hope she`s doing ok with all that`s ahead of her. 

Yes, I think she was relieved, I was shocked how scared the little dog was to be honest.

Have fun this weekend......



Gone slightly colder here. Although sun is beautiful. 

Think it`ll be a movie night tonight, no idea which one.....might be a Pirates of the Carribean night.......haven`t seen some Johnny Depp for a while.


----------



## keishashadow

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Can't wait for it to all come together. No working on any projects other than that last night. Hopefully tonight I will get them completed and my project room a little more organized again. It is driving me nuts.


It’s exciting when u see it all come together


Charade67 said:


> need to go pack my overnight bag. Tomorrow we go to BG.


Whoohoo


macraven said:


> Charade, our two cats are cuddlers
> Believe me, it gets old...especially when one sleeps on your head and the other on your chest


I’d be sleeping with one eye open lol


Lynne G said:


> Did eat lots of the tomato I sliced.


Got the first semi decent slicing tomatoes this week. Can not wait for the garden ones.  Still
A twinkle in the mr’s eye. Will be heading out with him to pick up some more seeds for him to start


macraven said:


> Lynne enjoy cooking for the kids while they live at home
> You’ll miss that in later years when they move out


Seems as I’m feeding my extended brood at least half the week. It’s a blessing


Monykalyn said:


> Feeling so much more hopeful for this year it's ridiculous. Part of reason I'm MIA is I got to go full time back into my LTC's last week-almost precisely a year since I was able to get back in a few. To say I am silly excited about commuting etc is an understatement. So nice to see some of my residents too!! More than a few greeted me with a "hello stranger-nice to see you back" type remark.


Well said.  I think most of us will definitely be appreciating life Just a bit more this year!


schumigirl said:


> and hope your tummy is better today.....


Wolfed down peanut butter topped toast this am. My go to for tummy issues.  Thinking the milk may have been a bit off as nearing expiry date


schumigirl said:


> At least you taught your boys to cook. I did the same with Kyle, made sure he could cook anything. I do have some friends that their kids can open a can....that`s about it!


Two of mine asked for air fryer for Xmas.  Still boxed up


Realfoodfans said:


> Home and some vegetable soup for lunch. We are going to watch the Billie Halliday film this afternoon.


lady sings the blues a real fluff piece featuring ms Ross. Least Billie dee Williams graced it lol


Lynne G said:


> And so, with that lazy morning, not only does wash get done, a hot breakfast be had. Eggs, bacon, and bagels. Yum. And of course, tea. Hot tea, as even though 61F out, house feels a bit cool.


Yum indeed. It looks warmer here than it is


schumigirl said:


> chicken in a peppercorn sauce tonight for dinner after all. Stopped in to the butcher and got some boneless and skinless thighs.


Another yum. Making crab cakes again, family favorite in lent


J'aime Paris said:


> Hope you are able to get your LR furniture soon!


I refuse to purchase unless I’ve tried it out for fit.


J'aime Paris said:


> The deep red of that Nashville hot sauce is down right scary! Not for this spice wimp!


Oh, me too. I just add some heat to the syrup


J'aime Paris said:


> We have 1-3 inches of snow forcasted for Monday, ugh! I knew our snow melt off was too good to be true!!


Ugh Denver typically gets their heavy snows in March but, two+ feet forecast   Up to 4 North of there.


J'aime Paris said:


> Supper will be panini's tonight. I bought the ingredients yesterday and lugged the panini maker up from the basement last night. Gee that thing is heavy! It's a very nice Cuisinart model, but it's so cumbersome. Probably why I don't use it as often as I should.


I only made them once, used a foill covered brick lol. Probably why I’ve not made since


J'aime Paris said:


> An area golf course opens tomorrow and DH is going. I think it will be around 55 outdoors, so not too bad. He wants to get a couple rounds of golf in before his t


Do you golf?  We stopped when the DH work schedule got erratic. I’m utterly horrible but would go along to make up a family foresome


Lynne G said:


> And crap on week day TV. Ugh. But the Chester Zoo show is on. Christmas episode. So at least some fun to see, even if filmed years ago.


Watched final wandavision. What a ride!


Charade67 said:


> think we use noodles and pasta almost interchangeab


Same. Love udon noodles in soup or stir fries


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 562138
> 
> 
> It’s exciting when u see it all come together
> 
> Whoohoo
> 
> I’d be sleeping with one eye open lol
> 
> Got the first semi decent slicing tomatoes this week. Can not wait for the garden ones.  Still
> A twinkle in the mr’s eye. Will be heading out with him to pick up some more seeds for him to start
> 
> Seems as I’m feeding my extended brood at least half the week. It’s a blessing
> 
> Well said.  I think most of us will definitely be appreciating life Just a bit more this year!
> 
> Wolfed down peanut butter topped toast this am. My go to for tummy issues.  Thinking the milk may have been a bit off as nearing expiry date
> 
> Two of mine asked for air fryer for Xmas.  Still boxed up
> 
> lady sings the blues a real fluff piece featuring ms Ross. Least Billie dee Williams graced it lol
> 
> Yum indeed. It looks warmer here than it is
> 
> Another yum. Making crab cakes again, family favorite in lent
> 
> I refuse to purchase unless I’ve tried it out for fit.
> 
> Oh, me too. I just add some heat to the syrup
> 
> Ugh Denver typically gets their heavy snows in March but, two+ feet forecast   Up to 4 North of there.
> 
> I only made them once, used a foill covered brick lol. Probably why I’ve not made since
> 
> Do you golf?  We stopped when the DH work schedule got erratic. I’m utterly horrible but would go along to make up a family foresome
> 
> Watched final wandavision. What a ride!
> 
> Same. Love udon noodles in soup or stir fries



LOL......love it......sarcasm is so much better than snidey!!

Glad you`re doing better, I wish I could get the taste for peanut butter, I love chicken satay, but can`t quite find the love for the stuff.

They`ll get to their airfryers......I think they enjoy your cooking far too much Janet.....I always make sure I eat meat on Friday`s especially during lent......that`s the rebel in me making a point......against who I`m not quite sure..... But, it pleases me, that`s good enough......



Got the txt to say I could book my vaccination, even though I`m under 55, think we`re ahead in this area.....no appointments anywhere....crazy.

Will try again Monday morning when they release new appointments.....Tom gets his first one next Saturday and has next one booked for 12 weeks later........patience now is needed.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Keisha had to watch that finale twice to see stuff I did not quite see first time.  Yep, set up for at least 2 most likely 3 movies Disney wants to do.  Kids asking for mom at end.  Oooh. Oh, and both my kids are enjoying the air fryer.  

Nice to do hair color before all ready to leave Charade. Hope you all have a great time at BG.

Paninis at Schumi’s, orders taken,I think, LoL.  Sounds like a nice meal.  Kids I think will want pizza or wings.  Maybe even Chinese.  Shall see.  Otherwise, I can finish up the chicken, so maybe that will be lunch.  Got broccoli, so maybe I’ll thicken up some of my chicken broth, and chicken with broccoli and rice.


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> How is your mum Charade? Hope she`s doing ok with all that`s ahead of her.


 She's doing okay all things considered. I should probably give her a call before I leave today. 



keishashadow said:


> Watched final wandavision. What a ride!


That episode made me sad, but I'm curious to see where the MCU will go with her story. 

Today is Caspian's 7th birthday.  Here's how he is celebrating.


----------



## cam757

Happy Friday All,




schumigirl said:


> I`m impressed you can understand it......lol......some English friends hadn`t a clue what some of the words were and I got lots of txts asking what things were.....haha....but so funny. Especially the earlier ones, maybe the first 3 seasons.



Lol. I will admit I do keep my closed captioning on in case I don't catch what they are saying but I can pretty much figure out what they mean when I do hear it. After watching it so many times I can understand the accent better. The character Jack is the hardest for me to understand.  It did take me a minute or two to figure out some of the informal terms mean, like "leccy". Or how they use the adverb "how" when we would would ask "why" when questioning the reason for something.  

I enjoyed all the seasons, except for the last. It was too sad for me.  I loved all the characters. Great cast.



J'aime Paris said:


> Please share when you make something yummy! New kitchen 'toys' are always fun!



They did turn out nice.  The first batch went quick, I will post a pic the next time I make them. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Just heard the mini egg cake made by L has won her a Homepride Mini Baker award. Homepride is one of our larger baking supplies companies for flour etc. Her prize will come in the post she will be thrilled.



Very nice. Congrats to L. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I forgot to add to yesterdays convo about buying items at stores. I ALWAYS dig. I will take from the bottom or the back of the shelf. I never grab what is right in front of me for 2 reasons. 1- freshness. They will always rotate product, putting the oldest on top or in front. 2- for the reason that you never know what someone may have done to that item...like SITTING on a freaking bag of rice....or lifting the seal on the ice cream and taking a lick on it  DH thinks I'm crazy. I worked in a grocery store and I KNOW what people do when they think staff are NOT looking. We would watch people from upstairs doing stuff all the time. Soooooo many people are gross.



Me too. Especially cold stuff. I always grab the one in the middle of back.  



schumigirl said:


> After the post office we went a brief walk along the shore front, it was breezy to say the least! We did a good turn though.....saw a little doggy looking lost and a little frightened, it came up to us and ran away, then came back, so I picked it up and went further along and found the woman who was looking for the dog. I did hope she wouldn‘t think we were dognappers, but she was nice about it. Gorgeous little dog too. There was another woman too who we chatted to about the dog who wanted to pick it up too.



That was very nice.  I follow a fb page that lists lost/found animals and it breaks my heart to see all those lost dogs and cats.  There has been one missing since December and she is spotted every now and again but no one can catch her. Glad you were there to help. 



J'aime Paris said:


> I must admit DD isn't a great cook. She had little interest in learning when living at home. Since she's been in an apartment at school, she's had to figure it out. I think her roommate and friends helped her learn a bit.



My DS has little interest as well.  He is a very picky eater so that does not help. 

Charade- Happy Birthday to Caspian and I hope you have a great time at BG. 



Sunny warm day today but I think it comes to an end soon.  Today's high is 78 tomorrow's high is 55.  Lazy day so far but I did have a scheduled call with DS's school guidance counselor to nail down DS's schedule for next school year so that is done. Now I just need to make a decision to send him back to school when they open up in 2 weeks....not concerned about COVID, I  just don't want to put him through sitting in a lockdown environment when he could learn the same thing at home. I would like to send him so he can socialize with other kids since he is an only child but not sure how that will go with masks and 6 feet apart.  

No plans for the weekend.  Maybe do a little yard work.  The warm weather has awakened the grass (and weeds) so the yard needs to be cut.

I am taking my mom for her 2nd shot on Sunday.  She is excited to get it over with so she can get back to normal but she is not looking forward to the side effects. 

Not sure what is for dinner.  Need to go rummage through the freezer and see what what I have and what I can cook that is low carb.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, Keisha had to watch that finale twice to see stuff I did not quite see first time.  Yep, set up for at least 2 most likely 3 movies Disney wants to do.  Kids asking for mom at end.  Oooh. Oh, and both my kids are enjoying the air fryer.
> 
> Nice to do hair color before all ready to leave Charade. Hope you all have a great time at BG.
> 
> Paninis at Schumi’s, orders taken,I think, LoL.  Sounds like a nice meal.  Kids I think will want pizza or wings.  Maybe even Chinese.  Shall see.  Otherwise, I can finish up the chicken, so maybe that will be lunch.  Got broccoli, so maybe I’ll thicken up some of my chicken broth, and chicken with broccoli and rice.




Think Lori had the panini`s.....we had chicken in pepper sauce....





cam757 said:


> Happy Friday All,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I will admit I do keep my closed captioning on in case I don't catch what they are saying but I can pretty much figure out what they mean when I do hear it. After watching it so many times I can understand the accent better. The character Jack is the hardest for me to understand.  It did take me a minute or two to figure out some of the informal terms mean, like "leccy". Or how they use the adverb "how" when we would would ask "why" when questioning the reason for something.
> 
> I enjoyed all the seasons, except for the last. It was too sad for me.  I loved all the characters. Great cast.
> 
> 
> 
> They did turn out nice.  The first batch went quick, I will post a pic the next time I make them.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. Congrats to L.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Especially cold stuff. I always grab the one in the middle of back.
> 
> 
> 
> That was very nice.  I follow a fb page that lists lost/found animals and it breaks my heart to see all those lost dogs and cats.  There has been one missing since December and she is spotted every now and again but no one can catch her. Glad you were there to help.
> 
> 
> 
> My DS has little interest as well.  He is a very picky eater so that does not help.
> 
> Charade- Happy Birthday to Caspian and I hope you have a great time at BG.
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny warm day today but I think it comes to an end soon.  Today's high is 78 tomorrow's high is 55.  Lazy day so far but I did have a scheduled call with DS's school guidance counselor to nail down DS's schedule for next school year so that is done. Now I just need to make a decision to send him back to school when they open up in 2 weeks....not concerned about COVID, I  just don't want to put him through sitting in a lockdown environment when he could learn the same thing at home. I would like to send him so he can socialize with other kids since he is an only child but not sure how that will go with masks and 6 feet apart.
> 
> No plans for the weekend.  Maybe do a little yard work.  The warm weather has awakened the grass (and weeds) so the yard needs to be cut.
> 
> I am taking my mom for her 2nd shot on Sunday.  She is excited to get it over with so she can get back to normal but she is not looking forward to the side effects.
> 
> Not sure what is for dinner.  Need to go rummage through the freezer and see what what I have and what I can cook that is low carb.



lol......my friends down here always say they can tell when I`ve been up to Scotland as my accent reverts back to being more Scottish than usual.......it only takes a few days to disappear. There are books you can buy with translations from broad Scottish to English....some of the sayings are brilliant and can only be said in the Scottish tongue......when we were in the UAE, some of them had never heard a Scottish accent before and kept asking us to say certain words......lol.....nothing like cursing in broad Scots!

Yes, the final season was sad, they wanted to make sure it ended. 

Good luck with the decision for your son......it`s so difficult to know what`s best for them. And well done on the low carb......that`s not easy to maintain! And good luck with mum on Sunday....hope she does ok with the vaccine and side effects. 




Dinner was nice, I think I ate too many potatoes.....diced, roasted with oil and seasoning.....too nice. 

Think it`s a pink gin night tonight......


----------



## macraven

Finally caught up on the sans !

I see there are a lot of homies that enjoy pastas and noodles.
I can’t add to that discussion as we don’t favor those dishes
Can’t remember last time I made anything with pasta

We did make spaghetti and meatballs and lasagna, etc when the kids were growing up as it was filling for them and a quick meal to make

Its 77 here now and had our second mowing done this month
Looks like it will be weekly mowing until November

Any great plans for the weekend homies?

I’m looking forward to Sunday for Walking Dead
I know many have dropped out of tuning in for the show.
Kind of hard to keep it at a fast pace level now

Hope all have a great weekend!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Finally caught up on the sans !
> 
> I see there are a lot of homies that enjoy pastas and noodles.
> I can’t add to that discussion as we don’t favor those dishes
> Can’t remember last time I made anything with pasta
> 
> We did make spaghetti and meatballs and lasagna, etc when the kids were growing up as it was filling for them and a quick meal to make
> 
> Its 77 here now and had our second mowing done this month
> Looks like it will be weekly mowing until November
> 
> Any great plans for the weekend homies?
> 
> I’m looking forward to Sunday for Walking Dead
> I know many have dropped out of tuning in for the show.
> Kind of hard to keep it at a fast pace level now
> 
> Hope all have a great weekend!



Pizza and an online quiz is our highlight......and red wine........

Yes, not big pasta fans in this house.......

77 sounds nice!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

We were big Walking Dead fans Mac but I dropped out before Kev and I was glad when he gave up watching. I saw Andrew Lincoln recently in a newish movie called Penguin Bloom - based on a true story.  Nice to see him in something else!

Well done keeping the doggie safe Schumi - terrible number of dog thefts at the moment.  

I agree Cam - it’s the social side of school that they miss.  Hope your son gets settled back soon.

We enjoyed our take out Fishy Friday. Not good for my low carb but I don’t have the fries - just a huge fish. Will be naughty all weekend as J has to make scones tomorrow and take a photo for school and then all our afternoon tea treats on Sunday. 

Funny how interest and capability in cooking varies.  I inherited my love of cooking from Mum and we enjoyed cooking together.  My son always cooked with me (and my mum) and is a great chef though no longer in the trade he makes fabulous meals and barbecues.  When he was in the trade he was in a Chef’s Club and they would visit different restaurants and then he would always take me later which was good fun.  Em has no interest at all and would happily buy everything ready done except for a roast dinner and anything with pasta.  I cook with both the GC though take more care with J who isn’t as aware of dangers.

Started watching a new tv drama - Bloodlands.  Seems to be quite good - set in Ireland.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Anything pairs with wine Lori......


Truest words ever written



keishashadow said:


> Got the first semi decent slicing tomatoes this week. Can not wait for the garden ones.  Still
> A twinkle in the mr’s eye. Will be heading out with him to pick up some more seeds for him to start
> 
> Do you golf?  We stopped when the DH work schedule got erratic. I’m utterly horrible but would go along to make up a family foresome


Garden tomatoes are what make summers great!!

DH and DD are very good golfers.      I do golf....poorly.  
But I enjoy tagging along sometimes.   It's a fun family outing and I like being outside!



Charade67 said:


> Today is Caspian's 7th birthday.  Here's how he is celebrating.
> 
> View attachment 562155


Happy Birthday Caspian!!!    Cute as a bug!



cam757 said:


> Sunny warm day today but I think it comes to an end soon.  Today's high is 78 tomorrow's high is 55.  Lazy day so far but I did have a scheduled call with DS's school guidance counselor to nail down DS's schedule for next school year so that is done. Now I just need to make a decision to send him back to school when they open up in 2 weeks....not concerned about COVID, I  just don't want to put him through sitting in a lockdown environment when he could learn the same thing at home. I would like to send him so he can socialize with other kids since he is an only child but not sure how that will go with masks and 6 feet apart.


There is no easy answer for this.  Whatever makes your DS happiest is probably the best decision.



schumigirl said:


> Think Lori had the panini`s.....we had chicken in pepper sauce....
> 
> Think it`s a pink gin night tonight......


Yes, we are having the paninis.

I bought DD some pink gin....we have another convert!!!



macraven said:


> Its 77 here now and had our second mowing done this month
> Looks like it will be weekly mowing until November


77 would be so incredible right now!  




Opened the wine a bit early....   but I finished all my housework, and meals are planned for tomorrow and Sunday.  
Started back up with Good Girls on Netflix.  On Season 3 currently. 
Will be a relaxing Friday night!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Truest words ever written
> 
> 
> Garden tomatoes are what make summers great!!
> 
> DH and DD are very good golfers.      I do golf....poorly.
> But I enjoy tagging along sometimes.   It's a fun family outing and I like being outside!
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Caspian!!!    Cute as a bug!
> 
> 
> There is no easy answer for this.  Whatever makes your DS happiest is probably the best decision.
> 
> 
> Yes, we are having the paninis.
> 
> I bought DD some pink gin....we have another convert!!!
> 
> 
> 77 would be so incredible right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opened the wine a bit early....   but I finished all my housework, and meals are planned for tomorrow and Sunday.
> Started back up with Good Girls on Netflix.  On Season 3 currently.
> Will be a relaxing Friday night!



Good girl!!! Pink gin is gorgeous, glad she likes it too. Although we ended up having wine and keeping the pink gin for tomorrow night when we do the quiz. I can make up pitchers.....or jugs as we call them.......lol.......I just need to get some strawberries to pop in the pitcher along with lemons.

No such thing as opening wine too early........and you have a lovely weekend planned. We have Mother’s Day here on Sunday, so we have a no cook weekend too. Pizza tomorrow night and take out from the local pub who do amazing food.......can’t cook on mums special day.

Enjoy Good Girls. We have 3 episodes of the last season to watch, I think there will be another season after this one. I do kinda like the bad guy a little 

Have a lovely weekend Lori........




Still watching Capt Jack Sparrow.......such good movies.

Bacon and sunny side up eggs in the morning......already looking forward to them........

Hope your Friday night is a good one.......


----------



## macraven

Watching our local 6:00 news

Temps were higher here than I thought
I see it was listed 81 today 

Hoping we won’t have another hot summer here


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, Keisha had to watch that finale twice to see stuff I did not quite see first time


Planning on watching the last two, maybe the whole series again as i’m Sure i missed a lot along the way.


macraven said:


> Hoping we won’t have another hot summer here


Beats the snow .  Hot weather = killer tomatoes!

Mini love letter to Pasta , often dismissed as peasant food but, delicious comfort food for many.

Used as a side dish/starch here quite frequently in lieu of potatoes. Dressed with anything from basic butter or oil up to the various sauces. Stuff it as pierogi, ravioli, manicotti , toss in some cabbage & make haluski.  

I look at pasta as a blank slate, dress it up or down, hot or cold, even as a dessert, it’s all good to me.


----------



## Lynne G

Me too Keisha.  Use pasta or noodles almost every week.  Staple in our home.  Cheap, and  can flavor almost in any way. Red sauce is our usual, though butter and oil I do quite often.  Side or entree.  I liked the later episodes not the few first.  But did enjoy watching it twice.  Raja looks interesting, but I can wait until it’s free.  Thinking of asking older one which movie we have.  Not much on the tube tonight. 



Yeah, movie may end with my eyes closed.

May all the homies have a relaxing Friday evening. And, that sound sleep. And think lucky me, will be in the teens and low 20’s in temps in the overnight, so a teen or low 20 degree start tomorrow morning. Sniff, bye 60’s early morning. Though even the weather guy said was a beautiful day today. And it was. Little one was in shorts and a short sleeved shirt. Me? Was in flip flops. Ah, a nice late Winter day? Shorts and summer shoe wear. Woot!

If ever a time for tea.  Yep, even in the evening, I like to enjoy a cup of tea.  Though so nice of a day, had an after dinner limoncello sip.


----------



## Charade67

Quick good evening from Williamsburg. Tomorrow we go to Busch Gardens. I’m really looking forward to watching the Irish dancers.

We eat way to much pasta and noodles at my house. I’m trying to cut back on carbs, so I’ve been buying less pasta.

Dh got a email today about scheduling his vaccine. He will have his first shot on March 20. He will be getting Moderna. I had Pfizer.

Tomorrow we get up a little early to choose a pancake house for breakfast.  They are everywhere here.


----------



## macraven

Have great fun at BG charade !


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Friday night stop in!  

Came home from work early today.  Working with all men some days ( then coming home and being surrounded by more men/boys), I was just done lol.  It was sooo slow, all my paperwork was done, so I left early for a little mental health space.  Some days  I wonder why the universe has me surrounded by so many men.  

I finished my project last night.  I posted it on FB marketplace, and I had a buyer within under an hour.  I guess I should have asked for a little more, but I buy my pieces cheap, and it actually takes longer for the paint to dry than it does to actually paint it.  




It turned out even better than I thought it would.  I debated in colors for a few weeks, and finally just started and jumped in.  I guess I need to trust my gut, and just forge ahead.  



Realfoodfans said:


> miss my sewing room Pumpkin. All in storage while we are sharing with Em. Hence why I am hand sewing at the moment. So good to have the space to have cutting board out etc.


I enjoy my project room/spare room.  While the kids were young, of course I didn't have time for anything creative.  I crave being creative.  So I really do enjoy the time I get to spend creating again.  


Lynne G said:


> Pumpkin, yeah, my walks would be not very long in those temps either. Hope some warmer weather comes your way.


Today was alot warmer.  But of course, it will be short lived.  But now, I can see how much brighter the sunlight is now, and that cold edge to the cooler weather is staring to fade now.  Hopefully spring is around the corner for us.  So e years it comes early, other years ( like 2019) it can last until May 


J'aime Paris said:


> Happy Friday all!
> I may open a bottle of wine tonight.....panini sandwich pairs well with wine, right?


Yum!!!!!!!!  


schumigirl said:


> Think it`ll be a movie night tonight, no idea which one.....might be a Pirates of the Carribean night.......haven`t seen some Johnny Depp for a while.


We rewatched that series not too long ago.  We all enjoy those ones.  


keishashadow said:


> Can not wait for the garden ones. Still
> A twinkle in the mr’s eye. Will be heading out with him to pick up some more seeds for him to


Gosh, I can't wait for spring to arrive.  I plan to have a few tomato plants this summer again .  I told She to get ready for the alllllll my pots to be around the yard all summer.  I have missed flowers and a select few veggies to tend to.  This summer I will have time ( and hit the garden centers early - as people were stupid crazy early and bought everything out last summer with covid ) to spend more time outside working on our yard.  


Charade67 said:


> That episode made me sad, but I'm curious to see where the MCU will go with her story.


That is the next series I will watch.  I can't wait to start that one!


cam757 said:


> Now I just need to make a decision to send him back to school when they open up in 2 weeks....not concerned about COVID, I just don't want to put him through sitting in a lockdown environment when he could learn the same thing at home. I would like to send him so he can socialize with other kids since he is an only child but not sure how that will go with masks and 6 feet


Those decisions are hard!  You know your child and I am glad you have made a decision for what works best for all of you!

Well, I should probably head to bed.  I work early tomorrow touching and moving pretty things . Hopefully I don't find too many thing I want to buy. Those paychecks are supposed to fund our vacation account  lol. The vacation fund doesn't grow when I keep finding items that will look amazing in our home!!! Lol

Good night homies...I hope everyone had a great evening.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah nothing like a quiet early morning.  Good Morning homies.

Ah yes, clear out, and yay, still above freezing. Guess it did not get as cold as said it would be.

Pumpkin, very pretty. You do great work. Happy you have got some warmer weather. Yeah, time of year nice days and some brr, not so warm day. At least we have a dry run of days.

Charade, have fun in the park today.

Ah, time to get more tea.  And yeah:



Super happy Saturday to the homies.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Planning on watching the last two, maybe the whole series again as i’m Sure i missed a lot along the way.
> 
> Beats the snow .  Hot weather = killer tomatoes!
> 
> Mini love letter to Pasta , often dismissed as peasant food but, delicious comfort food for many.
> 
> Used as a side dish/starch here quite frequently in lieu of potatoes. Dressed with anything from basic butter or oil up to the various sauces. Stuff it as pierogi, ravioli, manicotti , toss in some cabbage & make haluski.
> 
> I look at pasta as a blank slate, dress it up or down, hot or cold, even as a dessert, it’s all good to me.




I think mac n cheese and lasagne are the only pasta dishes we do regularly, apart from that.....never asked for here. I do have a pack of dried linguine and spaghetti in one of the dry ingredient cabinets, but may need to check the date on them! 

Always laughed at an aunt who wouldn`t eat in a Italian restaurant as they charged a fortune for a dish made from pennies......lol......yes, cause other restaurants don`t do that too......she was a card! 





Charade67 said:


> Quick good evening from Williamsburg. Tomorrow we go to Busch Gardens. I’m really looking forward to watching the Irish dancers.
> 
> We eat way to much pasta and noodles at my house. I’m trying to cut back on carbs, so I’ve been buying less pasta.
> 
> Dh got a email today about scheduling his vaccine. He will have his first shot on March 20. He will be getting Moderna. I had Pfizer.
> 
> Tomorrow we get up a little early to choose a pancake house for breakfast.  They are everywhere here.



Good news on the vaccine!  That`s when Tom gets his on the 20th. 

Enjoy those pancakes......





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Friday night stop in!
> 
> Came home from work early today.  Working with all men some days ( then coming home and being surrounded by more men/boys), I was just done lol.  It was sooo slow, all my paperwork was done, so I left early for a little mental health space.  Some days  I wonder why the universe has me surrounded by so many men.
> 
> I finished my project last night.  I posted it on FB marketplace, and I had a buyer within under an hour.  I guess I should have asked for a little more, but I buy my pieces cheap, and it actually takes longer for the paint to dry than it does to actually paint it.
> View attachment 562302
> 
> View attachment 562303
> 
> It turned out even better than I thought it would.  I debated in colors for a few weeks, and finally just started and jumped in.  I guess I need to trust my gut, and just forge ahead.
> 
> 
> I enjoy my project room/spare room.  While the kids were young, of course I didn't have time for anything creative.  I crave being creative.  So I really do enjoy the time I get to spend creating again.
> 
> Today was alot warmer.  But of course, it will be short lived.  But now, I can see how much brighter the sunlight is now, and that cold edge to the cooler weather is staring to fade now.  Hopefully spring is around the corner for us.  So e years it comes early, other years ( like 2019) it can last until May
> 
> Yum!!!!!!!!
> 
> We rewatched that series not too long ago.  We all enjoy those ones.
> 
> Gosh, I can't wait for spring to arrive.  I plan to have a few tomato plants this summer again .  I told She to get ready for the alllllll my pots to be around the yard all summer.  I have missed flowers and a select few veggies to tend to.  This summer I will have time ( and hit the garden centers early - as people were stupid crazy early and bought everything out last summer with covid ) to spend more time outside working on our yard.
> 
> That is the next series I will watch.  I can't wait to start that one!
> 
> Those decisions are hard!  You know your child and I am glad you have made a decision for what works best for all of you!
> 
> Well, I should probably head to bed.  I work early tomorrow touching and moving pretty things . Hopefully I don't find too many thing I want to buy. Those paychecks are supposed to fund our vacation account  lol. The vacation fund doesn't grow when I keep finding items that will look amazing in our home!!! Lol
> 
> Good night homies...I hope everyone had a great evening.



That is lovely!! You have a real talent for things like that, I`m not surprised it sold so quickly. I`m sure whoever bought it will love it. But, I do think I`d be tempted to keep that myself. 

I think I need to get in on this tomato business......I remember my dad`s tomatoes when I was a child, nothing quite like them for flavour and the scent too. 

Have a good day today......




Saturday again.......had the best sleep last night and slept through till just after 8 which was a luxury I enjoyed. 

My wonderful husband brought me a cup of tea in bed and a slice of toast which was just lovely. Kept me going till breakfast lol.....then did have some bacon with a small croissant (since I had the toast) lovely. 

Laundry day today I think again, put machine on earlier and think I won`t be hanging it out as it`s just too windy and a chance of showers. But, will fill my day doing bits and bobs and a couple of phone calls. Then cut both my guys hair as salons and barbers don`t open for another month....they both need it! So do I to be honest. Might do some baking too.

Lunch will be something light as breakfast was a little later than normal. Kyle has asked for chicken noodle soup for lunch tomorrow so will make it today....he`s a happy bunny as he has all of next week off on vacation. Obviously won`t be doing much as we are still in lockdown, but he has a lot of vacation time in a year, so thought a week now would spread it all out. 

Love a lazy-ish Saturday........and pizza night!








































Hope you have a wonderful Saturday whatever you may be doing  ​


----------



## keishashadow

Have lost count of the number of M&M cookies i’ve inhaled.  Now, I remember why I rarely make them


Lynne G said:


> May all the homies have a relaxing Friday evening. And, that sound sleep. And think lucky me, will be in the teens and low 20’s in temps in the overnight, so a teen or low 20 degree start tomorrow morning. Sniff, bye 60’s early morning. Though even the weather guy said was a beautiful day today. And it was. Little one was in shorts and a short sleeved shirt. Me? Was in flip flops. Ah, a nice late Winter day? Shorts and summer shoe wear. Woot!


Weather similar here, currently 29 degrees but sun is shining.  Couldn’t figure out why so cold in the house this am.  Turns out somebody (not me, hmmm maybe the pooch?), turned off the heat.  


Charade67 said:


> We eat way to much pasta and noodles at my house. I’m trying to cut back on carbs, so I’ve been buying less pasta.
> 
> Dh got a email today about scheduling his vaccine. He will have his first shot on March 20. He will be getting Moderna. I had Pfizer.


Yea for the mr!   That’s the one we had.  Have a great day, enjoy that clogging

I’ve taken to cooking half the volume of pasta & adding a salad to the meal.  Still satisfying.  

Have you tried spaghetti squash?  It’s not be in great supply here over the last year.  Easy enough to prepare in MW once you get the hang of it.   does it’s best to mimic spaghetti if looking to cut those carbs


Pumpkin1172 said:


> This summer I will have time ( and hit the garden centers early - as people were stupid crazy early and bought everything out last summer with covid ) to spend more time outside working on our yard.


Was surprised to see that it appeared they needed to restock seeds yesterday at Loews.  Of all things marigold seeds were OOS.  Had to go to dollar tree lol.  $.25 each, will see if they come up or not.  

That side table is stunning.  Is that a white wash of sorts?  Rather ignorant on painting techniques.  Last I attempted was a sponged wall that I couldn’t wait to paint over 


schumigirl said:


> Always laughed at an aunt who wouldn`t eat in a Italian restaurant as they charged a fortune for a dish made from pennies......lol......yes, cause other restaurants don`t do that too......she was a card!


Haha, true in a sense.  Most italian restaurants here (and there are many), don’t gouge for their pasta based dishes.  IMO the measure of a great chef is what they can do with the simplest of ingredients. 

That said, think i’ll Make a chicken based stir fry today.  Please freezer, don’t fail me now 


schumigirl said:


> My wonderful husband brought me a cup of tea in bed and a slice of toast which was just lovely. Kept me going till breakfast lol.....then did have some bacon with a small croissant (since I had the toast) lovely.


Aw, that is special.  Lucky you!   Have a great time at gamenight 


schumigirl said:


> Kyle has asked for chicken noodle soup for lunch tomorrow so will make it today....he`s a happy bunny as he has all of next week off on vacation. Obviously won`t be doing much as we are still in lockdown, but he has a lot of vacation time in a year, so thought a week now would spread it all out


Would be nice if the weather cooperates & he can do some star gazing.  Is it permissible to go-round & see his mates (lookee me, talking Iike a Brit ) there yet?


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, Keisha.  My DH has been accused of turning off the heat.  No I don’t want to wear a heavy sweatshirt in my home.  Glorious sunny day here. Saw some meatballs in the freezer.  Thinking spaghetti and meatballs.  Easy meal weekend meal.  Yep. 

Aww, mini breakfast in bed. Sweet of him, Schumi.

I made breakfast, bacon and eggs with some yellow peppers added to the eggs.  Was looking for a red pepper, but yellow was fine.  Neither kid is up yet, but saved some of the eggs for older one, and bacon both will eat.  Was going to eat the last bagel, but think little one will eat it.  So left it for her.  Did put some butter on a sheet of matzo. Yay, time of year a 5 pack of matzo can be had.  I always let a piece stale a little, then make matzo fry.  That was a favorite of my mom’s, and I have always enjoyed it too.

Not sure what we are doing today. Little one has a store gift card she discovered in her purse. So maybe we will go there. Then will get some more grocery, as not all I wanted was at the grocery store I went to yesterday. Though I think if we go anywhere, I am sure it will include a drive through that chicken place. Little one is a fan of their nuggets and soup. Me, eh, at least it looks like real white meat chicken.

Ooh snack time. And ack, when went into kitchen, saw someone ate the last of the bag of Reese’s cups, and left the bag for me. Grr. But little one made some chocolate chip cookies around midnight last night. So I saw some of them left. Very few, mind you. But ah yes, perfect accompaniment to my tea. While 37F out, house is a bit cool. Hot tea refill to be had.

What a good morning. Even if a tad cool.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good afternoon all.  Was rainy first thing but bright and breezy now.  J and I made scones for home economics homework - was only small quantity so gone immediately.  Should have doubled it up. Em and L went a walk in the next village where people have been making a fairy woodland.  Anyone can add to it and it’s really growing.  She has an online party shortly.  How sad these little ones are all missing out.

Keisha our restrictions are mostly still in place.  Can meet up with one person for a walk. Schools opened this week and five weeks until the next reopening.  Then five weeks until the next etc.  Wales are doing it differently which is causing some confusion as we are so close to the border. Basically we are staying locked down in our family at the moment.  No rush to mix.

Unusually not planned tonight’s meal so think it will be simple quesadillas.  Have cold chicken and salad too and fries for the children if needed.

J has a question for you - do you have a watershed on your tv channels?  Here after 9pm for anything not suitable for family viewing.  He is next too me on the sofa we have been working out travel time to certain places from Orlando - all in his future planning!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 562341
> 
> Have lost count of the number of M&M cookies i’ve inhaled.  Now, I remember why I rarely make them
> 
> Weather similar here, currently 29 degrees but sun is shining.  Couldn’t figure out why so cold in the house this am.  Turns out somebody (not me, hmmm maybe the pooch?), turned off the heat.
> 
> Yea for the mr!   That’s the one we had.  Have a great day, enjoy that clogging
> 
> I’ve taken to cooking half the volume of pasta & adding a salad to the meal.  Still satisfying.
> 
> Have you tried spaghetti squash?  It’s not be in great supply here over the last year.  Easy enough to prepare in MW once you get the hang of it.   does it’s best to mimic spaghetti if looking to cut those carbs
> 
> Was surprised to see that it appeared they needed to restock seeds yesterday at Loews.  Of all things marigold seeds were OOS.  Had to go to dollar tree lol.  $.25 each, will see if they come up or not.
> 
> That side table is stunning.  Is that a white wash of sorts?  Rather ignorant on painting techniques.  Last I attempted was a sponged wall that I couldn’t wait to paint over
> 
> Haha, true in a sense.  Most italian restaurants here (and there are many), don’t gouge for their pasta based dishes.  IMO the measure of a great chef is what they can do with the simplest of ingredients.
> 
> That said, think i’ll Make a chicken based stir fry today.  Please freezer, don’t fail me now
> 
> Aw, that is special.  Lucky you!   Have a great time at gamenight
> Would be nice if the weather cooperates & he can do some star gazing.  Is it permissible to go-round & see his mates (lookee me, talking Iike a Brit ) there yet?



You are doing well with the Brit talk......love it!! 

No, no getting together in anyone`s homes yet. We are still at the meet one other person outside......mates and gf`s are a bit of a way away yet.....I think they`re all keen to get back together though. No stargazing either, clouds and wind are stopping him. It was crystal clear last night, or the night before, but 40mph winds made it impossible. And clocks change soon, so less darkness soon. 

Love stir fry.....one of our favourite dishes. Yes, Italian restaurants here are never what you`d call a bargain. Probabbly my last choice after Mexican for a night out, usually just order steak if we do get drawn into an Italian night. It`s true though, a good chef can do anything.

I remember attempting to rag roll and sponge paint in the 1980`s....then immediately painting over it.....lol.....never quite looked like the picture! 

M&M cookies.......mmmm.......would go nice with my mid afternoon cuppa.....





Lynne G said:


> Hehe, Keisha.  My DH has been accused of turning off the heat.  No I don’t want to wear a heavy sweatshirt in my home.  Glorious sunny day here. Saw some meatballs in the freezer.  Thinking spaghetti and meatballs.  Easy meal weekend meal.  Yep.
> 
> Aww, mini breakfast in bed. Sweet of him, Schumi.
> 
> I made breakfast, bacon and eggs with some yellow peppers added to the eggs.  Was looking for a red pepper, but yellow was fine.  Neither kid is up yet, but saved some of the eggs for older one, and bacon both will eat.  Was going to eat the last bagel, but think little one will eat it.  So left it for her.  Did put some butter on a sheet of matzo. Yay, time of year a 5 pack of matzo can be had.  I always let a piece stale a little, then make matzo fry.  That was a favorite of my mom’s, and I have always enjoyed it too.
> 
> Not sure what we are doing today. Little one has a store gift card she discovered in her purse. So maybe we will go there. Then will get some more grocery, as not all I wanted was at the grocery store I went to yesterday. Though I think if we go anywhere, I am sure it will include a drive through that chicken place. Little one is a fan of their nuggets and soup. Me, eh, at least it looks like real white meat chicken.
> 
> Ooh snack time. And ack, when went into kitchen, saw someone ate the last of the bag of Reese’s cups, and left the bag for me. Grr. But little one made some chocolate chip cookies around midnight last night. So I saw some of them left. Very few, mind you. But ah yes, perfect accompaniment to my tea. While 37F out, house is a bit cool. Hot tea refill to be had.
> 
> What a good morning. Even if a tad cool.



I thought it was tomorrow when he brought up the tea and toast....Mother`s Day I always get a cuppa in bed......

Are stores all open as normal where you are Lynne? Still only essential stores for us till at least middle of next month. Suits me right now as I only want to be out for essential stuff anyway. 

Glad you had a nice breakfast and enjoy that tea........



Got my washing out after all......sunny, breezy even if it is a little too chilly. It`s drying which is ideal. 

Books arrived for the book group, will distribute them beginning of the week. 

Decided which pub in our village we are going to order my Mother`s Day dinner tomorrow.....the one we go to the most I think. They`re doing a few specials, so will call and order and they`ll go pick it up as it`ll be quicker than them delivering it. Looking forward to that too. 

Quiz for tonight is finished......we`re all doing some questions so there`s not one couple just asking the questions. I did get a txt this morning from one of them saying they`re going to win tonight......she is so competitive and funnily enough her husband is the opposite.....they`re hilarious to watch at times......

Time to bring washing in and make a cup of tea.......


----------



## keishashadow

Realfoodfans said:


> Keisha our restrictions are mostly still in place. Can meet up with one person for a walk. Schools opened this week and five weeks until the next reopening. Then five weeks until the next etc. Wales are doing it differently which is causing some confusion as we are so close to the border. Basically we are staying locked down in our family at the moment. No rush to mix.


At least they’ve given a schedule.  Think it helps when one can see progress being made.

I do think there will be many in the world who will take precautions above & beyond what is recommended.  I just wish more people would pull their heads out of the sand and put politics aside...just follow the basic, easy protocols. KISS  Sometimes a hat is just a hat.


----------



## schumigirl

Managed to get both my vaccine appointments made earlier......first one this Tuesday afternoon....... 

Must have got a cancellation as that appointment wasn`t there earlier this morning, lady on phone told me to keep checking so, glad I did. The pharmacy is about a 40 minute drive away, but we`re not doing much else anyway. 




Getting hungry now, but at least an hour till they go get the pizza`s.....decided to make pitchers of sloe gin with prosecco, fizzy lemonade with strawberries, lemons, limes and blueberries for tonight......the fruit is part of my five a day......

Sloe Gin is made by a friend who gave me the bottle for Christmas and it had a warning lable on it.......to be careful, it was strong!! I believe her......


----------



## Charade67

Just once I would like to go to a theme park with out being asked to hold everyone’s stuff while they ride rides.


----------



## Lynne G

Poor Charade.

Ack, I wish my state would vote no DLST.  Clocks will be an hour ahead at 1am tonight. Boo!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> made breakfast, bacon and eggs with some yellow peppers added to the eggs. Was looking for a red pepper, but yellow was fine


Bought a pack earlier this week that had green, yellow, red & orange.  It took a hot minute to decide which two to chop up today.  Went with green & orange.  Red & yellow ones always seem to taste 


Lynne G said:


> And ack, when went into kitchen, saw someone ate the last of the bag of Reese’s cups, and left the bag for me


Let the beatings begin


schumigirl said:


> You are doing well with the Brit talk......love it!!


Lol


schumigirl said:


> Quiz for tonight is finished......we`re all doing some questions so there`s not one couple just asking the questions. I did get a txt this morning from one of them saying they`re going to win tonight......she is so competitive and funnily enough her husband is the opposite.....they`re hilarious to watch at times......


It’s always the demure, quiet ones that turn into tigers on game night


schumigirl said:


> Managed to get both my vaccine appointments made earlier......first one this Tuesday afternoon.......


Congratulations!


schumigirl said:


> Sloe Gin is made by a friend who gave me the bottle for Christmas and it had a warning lable on it.......to be careful, it was strong!! I believe her.


Immediate flashback to nightmare of that sticky stuff during Alabama slammer nights when I moonlighted bar-tending.  Pretty sure it would remove paint if it sat long enough


Lynne G said:


> Ack, I wish my state would vote no DLST.  Clocks will be an hour ahead at 1am tonight. Boo!


Lol I love springing forward, one of those weirdos that’s up before the dawn most days, works for me.   

In all seriousness, just pick one or the other & stick with it!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Our clocks don’t change until the end of this month Lynne - I agree it’s time it was stopped.  Unnecessary now.

Charade I think I’ve told you before I was always designated bag holder at Alton Towers - our biggest theme park in the next county.  Not in Orlando - we travel as light as we can. How is the weather?

Change of plan - Kev suggested pizza delivery as a treat tonight so that was ordered and came very quickly and nice and hot.

Em and the children are playing board games now and we are putting a movie on.  Kev’s choice a new one out on Sky - too much fighting for me I will be reading through this one.  Need to get a book order in but waiting till after book club on Monday night.  Looking forward to shops opening so I can visit my favourite bookshops.  We have a few good ones.  You might like to see Scriveners in Buxton.  Like something out of HP!


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Poor Charade.
> 
> Ack, I wish my state would vote no DLST.  Clocks will be an hour ahead at 1am tonight. Boo!


Only two states have that 
GA is trying to be #3


----------



## Charade67

Greetings! We had a nice time at BG today. I am so happy to see some of the entertainment back.  We were trying to decide where to go for dinner, but now Dh is napping.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I finished my project last night. I posted it on FB marketplace, and I had a buyer within under an hour. I guess I should have asked for a little more, but I buy my pieces cheap, and it actually takes longer for the paint to dry than it does to actually paint it.


Looks really good. Congrats on selling it so quickly. 



keishashadow said:


> Have lost count of the number of M&M cookies i’ve inhaled. Now, I remember why I rarely make them


Yum!



keishashadow said:


> Have you tried spaghetti squash? It’s not be in great supply here over the last year. Easy enough to prepare in MW once you get the hang of it. does it’s best to mimic spaghetti if looking to cut those carbs


I have never tried spaghetti squash. I’ll have to do a little research. I’m not much of a cook. 



Lynne G said:


> Ooh snack time. And ack, when went into kitchen, saw someone ate the last of the bag of Reese’s cups, and left the bag for me.


 Ooh, I would be angry. Next time you get some hide some for yourself. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Em and L went a walk in the next village where people have been making a fairy woodland. Anyone can add to it and it’s really growing.


That sounds really cool. 



schumigirl said:


> Managed to get both my vaccine appointments made earlier......first one this Tuesday afternoon......


 Congrats. 



Lynne G said:


> Ack, I wish my state would vote no DLST. Clocks will be an hour ahead at 1am tonight. Boo


Im the opposite. I want to keep it. I like having more light in the evenings. 



keishashadow said:


> In all seriousness, just pick one or the other & stick with it!


 I would be happy if we moved the clock forward or back by half an hour and then never change the time again 



Realfoodfans said:


> Charade I think I’ve told you before I was always designated bag holder at Alton Towers - our biggest theme park in the next county. Not in Orlando - we travel as light as we can. How is the weather?


The weather was good. Partly cloudy and a little cool, but not too bad.



Realfoodfans said:


> You might like to see Scriveners in Buxton. Like something out of HP!


Cool! That does look a little Potterish.

I didn’t take many pictures today, but here are a few.

The entrance. 


Pot of gold at the end of the rainbow. 


Creepy leprechaun. 


Gray wolves. 


I have some of the Irish dancers, but they aren’t very clear.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> Greetings! We had a nice time at BG today. I am so happy to see some of the entertainment back. We were trying to decide where to go for dinner, but now Dh is napping.


Was it crowded there?  Social distancing enforced?  Will say all the orlando parks (well, SW had some issues mostly due to lack of staff policing clueless guests) have done such a great job we’ve felt ‘relatively’ safe to point where we are comfortable enough to return


----------



## cam757

Hope everyone is having a nice Saturday night. I successfully did nothing today.  Absolutely nothing, except price a UOR trip

Take out pizza for dinner.  I got a pizza bowl which is just pizza toppings and sauce.  It was good and satisfied the pizza craving.

DS's high school is doing a 9th grade orientation this Monday for the kids that are new to the school.  DH and I know the school fairly well since it is where we went to high school but DS has never stepped foot in the school. I am hoping too that it might spark a little more interest in him attending in person.  We will see. 



schumigirl said:


> lol......my friends down here always say they can tell when I`ve been up to Scotland as my accent reverts back to being more Scottish than usual.......it only takes a few days to disappear. There are books you can buy with translations from broad Scottish to English....some of the sayings are brilliant and can only be said in the Scottish tongue......when we were in the UAE, some of them had never heard a Scottish accent before and kept asking us to say certain words......lol.....nothing like cursing in broad Scots!
> 
> Yes, the final season was sad, they wanted to make sure it ended.
> 
> Good luck with the decision for your son......it`s so difficult to know what`s best for them. And well done on the low carb......that`s not easy to maintain! And good luck with mum on Sunday....hope she does ok with the vaccine and side effects.



Lol. Yes, it is certainly a unique accent/language.  It is one of my favorites though.

Thanks, the school decision is a tough one for sure. 

Low carb is tough. I have done pretty well for the last month but slipped up tonight and had a piece of thin crust pizza. It was worth it. 



Realfoodfans said:


> I agree Cam - it’s the social side of school that they miss. Hope your son gets settled back soon.



Thanks!!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I finished my project last night. I posted it on FB marketplace, and I had a buyer within under an hour. I guess I should have asked for a little more, but I buy my pieces cheap, and it actually takes longer for the paint to dry than it does to actually paint it.



The table looks great. I love the paint you used. Nice job!!



schumigirl said:


> Managed to get both my vaccine appointments made earlier......first one this Tuesday afternoon.......
> 
> Must have got a cancellation as that appointment wasn`t there earlier this morning, lady on phone told me to keep checking so, glad I did. The pharmacy is about a 40 minute drive away, but we`re not doing much else anyway.



Yay!!! Congrats.  One step closer to freedom. 



Realfoodfans said:


> We have a few good ones. You might like to see Scriveners in Buxton. Like something out of HP!



That has got to be the cutest book store I have ever seen.  Just adorable. And yes, it looks like it belongs in Diagon Alley.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Bought a pack earlier this week that had green, yellow, red & orange.  It took a hot minute to decide which two to chop up today.  Went with green & orange.  Red & yellow ones always seem to taste
> 
> Let the beatings begin
> 
> View attachment 562382Lol
> 
> It’s always the demure, quiet ones that turn into tigers on game night
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Immediate flashback to nightmare of that sticky stuff during Alabama slammer nights when I moonlighted bar-tending.  Pretty sure it would remove paint if it sat long enough
> 
> Lol I love springing forward, one of those weirdos that’s up before the dawn most days, works for me.
> 
> In all seriousness, just pick one or the other & stick with it!




lol.....love the meme! 

Oh gosh this stuff could strip the wood as well as the paint!! Had to adjust pitcher proportions accordingly.......otherwise.....well, can`t deal with that type of hangover anymore!! 

Hers is slightly not as purple as store bought sloe gin, but my goodness it`s fruity...there are a load of strawberries in there too.....lush! Must have made it ok as I feel completely fine this morning and not a sign of a headache!

Yep, I love the spring forward fall back too.....I do prefer getting the extra hour later in the year though. It was very important to us as kids when walking to school all those many, many years ago...made the difference between walking to school in the pitch black or slight daylight.

We don`t change our clocks till next week though, always seems to be a week of difference. 















Charade67 said:


> Greetings! We had a nice time at BG today. I am so happy to see some of the entertainment back.  We were trying to decide where to go for dinner, but now Dh is napping.
> 
> 
> Looks really good. Congrats on selling it so quickly.
> 
> Yum!
> 
> I have never tried spaghetti squash. I’ll have to do a little research. I’m not much of a cook.
> 
> Ooh, I would be angry. Next time you get some hide some for yourself.
> 
> That sounds really cool.
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> Im the opposite. I want to keep it. I like having more light in the evenings.
> 
> I would be happy if we moved the clock forward or back by half an hour and then never change the time again
> 
> The weather was good. Partly cloudy and a little cool, but not too bad.
> 
> Cool! That does look a little Potterish.
> 
> I didn’t take many pictures today, but here are a few.
> 
> The entrance.
> View attachment 562416
> 
> Pot of gold at the end of the rainbow.
> View attachment 562417
> 
> Creepy leprechaun.
> View attachment 562418
> 
> Gray wolves.
> View attachment 562419
> 
> I have some of the Irish dancers, but they aren’t very clear.



Buy a spiralizer Charde. You can turn zucchini into fake spaghetti too, it`s really easy and although I did like the squash like that, I didn`t do it very often. 

Glad you`re having such a lovely weekend away. 





cam757 said:


> Hope everyone is having a nice Saturday night. I successfully did nothing today.  Absolutely nothing, except price a UOR trip
> 
> Take out pizza for dinner.  I got a pizza bowl which is just pizza toppings and sauce.  It was good and satisfied the pizza craving.
> 
> DS's high school is doing a 9th grade orientation this Monday for the kids that are new to the school.  DH and I know the school fairly well since it is where we went to high school but DS has never stepped foot in the school. I am hoping too that it might spark a little more interest in him attending in person.  We will see.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Yes, it is certainly a unique accent/language.  It is one of my favorites though.
> 
> Thanks, the school decision is a tough one for sure.
> 
> Low carb is tough. I have done pretty well for the last month but slipped up tonight and had a piece of thin crust pizza. It was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> The table looks great. I love the paint you used. Nice job!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!! Congrats.  One step closer to freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> That has got to be the cutest book store I have ever seen.  Just adorable. And yes, it looks like it belongs in Diagon Alley.



Pizza bowl......sounds nice as an alternative.......and one slice only is very good!! I couldn`t have resisted. 

Yes, when one wanders into broad Scots, it can be quite alarming to strangers......it`s quite gutteral and a lot of similarities to the German language. It can be quite melodic too depending where you come from. 

Have a lovely Sunday cam........








To all mummies whether you`re in the UK or not......always a reason to celebrate......



Had a lovely night last night.....pizza and the quiz......we came joint first with out competitive friend not winning as she predicted.......it was a lot of fun. 

Sadly one of the voices I`ve known throughout most of my life passed away yesterday at 97. Murray Walker was always the voice of Formula 1 commentating and was quite a character. Met him several times over the years at races over the years, an honest gentleman and he has been missed since he retired. He was known affectionately for sometimes stating the obvious and a few humorous errors in his time......but he had a good life. Always sad to have another wonderful person depart from us, whatever their age. 

So, today.......will be enjoying bacon, poached egg with toast cooked for me in a little while. I told Kyle not to bother with any gifts, but saw him ask his dad where the wrapping paper was a couple of days ago......won`t be doing much as everything decent is still closed, but dinner is from one of our local pubs.......pampered day for mum. 

Will also call my own mum. It`s been a year since we were supposed to go up to visit Scotland last Mother`s Day for a family get together party and her birthday too. A year. It`s quite shocking how one whole year has passed so quickly. But, will enjoy a lovely chat to her and remind her how much she is appreciated again.....

But, Sunday it is.....








































Have a wonderful and very happy Sunday 




​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Two weeks until our clocks change Schumi.  Enjoy your chat with your Mum - yes a strange 12 months.

Louie woke me early - he does not understand the weekend slow start.  Not complaining as I’m watching a series on Netflix which is not for anyone else in the house so I will get a couple more episodes in.

Overcast this morning but we are only going out to collect the afternoon tea so not a problem.

Peaceful Sunday all.


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Mother’s Day Schumi and Julie, and all the mum homies. 

Yeah, once again I am up before the sunrise. As now an hour later. And aww, heard that dove coo once outside my window when I got up. Sweet to have a mourning dove I hear in the mornings. They are a local bird and I think live here year round. Good size bird too.  I like hearing their cooing.  

Cam, I hope your DS enjoy his first year of high school in the school you went too. Nice they are doing orientation before it starts in the Fall.

Aww, poor Louie thought the time jumped ahead too, Julie. Hope your viewing of that show was enjoyed in the peaceful morning.

Schumi enjoy your pub food tonight, and yay for winning the quiz game last night.

Ah yes, since Mac’s state is still honoring that wacky time change.
 Yep, all but two of our states are now an hour later in time. I wish the federal government would have ruled not to, but instead said it was a state issue. What? Some countries don’t follow time changes. Sigh. So, had to change a few clocks and my watch this morning. Seems my car clock does not have to be changed, as with it having a computer, keeps track of the time changes. My old car, sometimes I forgot and it was the right time several months. Had to push buttons to change the time.

And as usual for me, a quiet weekend morning. And that below freezing time warnings did not happen, thankfully.  But still cool enough feeling at 4 degrees warmer than the freezing degree.  And a glorious sunny ☀ with some gusty wind late in the afternoon.  And with our spell of dry days, red flag and fire warnings keep flashing on my phone. Yeah,  with most of the trees and grass not green, looks quite bare outside still.  But yay, my tulips have popped up in the garden.  I have some that bloom by our Mother Day, the rest bloom around our Father Day in June. They are so pretty. The early ones are a creamy white. The later ones are purple, red, yellow, and pure white.  My daffodils should be up too, have to see.  Only about an inch or so, but yay, as they know the time of year. 

So yeah, have to say good afternoon to Julie and Schumi. My early mornings are not as early now.  So yeah:


Think so. Artificially changing the time to make the daylight last longer. Maybe eons ago, that made sense. Farmers probably don’t care, and the lights still used don’t make a difference either. I know my cousin who used to work in the hospital’s emergency room overnight always hated time changes and full moon nights. Said was overly busy with crazy people those nights. News says statistically, more accidents abd deaths when the time changes. Such a silly rule when our bodies know the time. Oh well. Rant over.

So as it is still a Sunday morning for me, tea and the large tv remote is mine. Off to make some breakfast. With this jump in time, I think neither kid will be seen even closer to lunchtime. And my usual get the trash out and ready for week day routine for this Sunday is my Sunday this start to a new March week. And may pop in to see my sister. Have a puzzle I did to give her. It was a colorful one, so I know she would like to do it too. And that is my plans for today. That and a majority of it hopefully being lazy.

Charade, enjoy the parks today before you leave for home. Great pictures, enjoyed seeing them of the park for the St. Patty’s Day decor.

Stupendous sweet Mother Day Sunday homies.  May all the mums of every kind have a wonderful day.  Those homies that have a mum, have that wonderful Sunday too.


----------



## schumigirl

I think like everything Lynne, it’s how it affects you.

Farmers we know like the time change for extra daylight, doesn’t affect me one way or the other, but many do like it. Certainly up in the wilds of the Highlands, they certainly appreciate the lighter mornings. Statistically it causes less accidents here as kids aren’t walking to school in pitch black. In the areas it affects more of course. Just one benefit.

I only need to change one clock and the one on the double oven.....everything else changes automatically.

They hated full moons? How many crazies did it bring out? I can imagine though......lol......

Have a lovely visit with your sister and enjoy the puzzle......sounds like a nice Sunday. And forgot to say thank you for the Mother’s Day wishes...





Got some lovely gifts from Kyle after all, beautiful card, champagne, a Jimmy Choo perfume and a beautiful bouquet of flowers that haven’t quite arrived yet.......lol......florist is delivering after 4pm. Guess she’s busy.

Called my mum and wished her a Happy Mother’s Day. My sister will be over to see her and she’ll see my brothers from outside as they’re not in her bubble.

Almost lunchtime for us......chicken noodle soup I made yesterday and I made some rosemary bread this morning. Won’t be having much as dinner will be filling later.

It’s gone cold here, was a lovely morning but looks so cold outside now and looks like rain.

Soup is almost boiling......smells delicious.......


----------



## Charade67

I am the first one awake today. Been up for almost an hour. I could probably go back to sleep, but would probably sleep past check out time.




keishashadow said:


> Was it crowded there? Social distancing enforced?


 Not crowded at all. There is a strict limit on how many people are allowed in the park. In addition to the park ticket, you also have to have an event pass. They are enforcing social distancing, mask wearing, and have hand sanitizer everywhere.



cam757 said:


> Hope everyone is having a nice Saturday night. I successfully did nothing today. Absolutely nothing, except price a UOR trip


 That’s a fun accomplishment. When are you thinking about going?



Lynne G said:


> Charade, enjoy the parks today before you leave for home. Great pictures, enjoyed seeing them of the park for the St. Patty’s Day decor.


 We aren’t going back to the park today. We will be heading home, but want to stop a a mall in Richmond first. Dh wants to go to LL Bean, and we might have lunch at the Cheesecake Factory.

Happy Mother’s Day to Schumi and Real.


----------



## keishashadow

making baby back ribs today. Mr avoids pork generally other than cured versions. He got an emergency call out to work, might poke ‘round freezer for something else for him bs leftover stir fry 



schumigirl said:


> Had to adjust pitcher proportions accordingly.......otherwise.....well, can`t deal with that type of hangover anymore!!


I swear it’s the sugar & dark liquor that tends to do one in the next am



schumigirl said:


> Will also call my own mum. It`s been a year since we were supposed to go up to visit Scotland last Mother`s Day for a family get together party and her birthday too. A year. It`s quite shocking how one whole year has passed so quickly. But, will enjoy a lovely chat to her and remind her how much she is appreciated again.....


Hugs


Lynne G said:


> Yep, all but two of our states are now an hour later in time. I wish the federal government would have ruled not to, but instead said it was a state issue. What? Some countries don’t follow time changes.


The worst was driving to Grand Canyon areas from Vegas. Between Arizona not observing, Indian lands & Utah was Rather difficult to keep track of in era before smart phones

surprised to see my newish splurge of a microwave with bells & whistles I’ve yet to figure out didn’t reset its clock this am.



schumigirl said:


> Got some lovely gifts from Kyle after all, beautiful card, champagne, a Jimmy Choo perfume and a beautiful bouquet of flowers that haven’t quite arrived yet.......lol......florist is delivering after 4pm. Guess she’s busy.


Thoughtful gifts indeed!  Not familiar with that scent.  Makes me wonder if perfume testers are still a thing in department stores?


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 562487
> View attachment 562486
> 
> View attachment 562488
> making baby back ribs today. Mr avoids pork generally other than cured versions. He got an emergency call out to work, might poke ‘round freezer for something else for him bs leftover stir fry
> 
> 
> I swear it’s the sugar & dark liquor that tends to do one in the next am
> 
> 
> Hugs
> 
> The worst was driving to Grand Canyon areas from Vegas. Between Arizona not observing, Indian lands & Utah was Rather difficult to keep track of in era before smart phones
> 
> surprised to see my newish splurge of a microwave with bells & whistles I’ve yet to figure out didn’t reset its clock this am.
> 
> 
> Thoughtful gifts indeed!  Not familiar with that scent.  Makes me wonder if perfume testers are still a thing in department stores?



Made my day with some Freddie!!! Thank you.....Gotta love than man.......

Ribs are quite possibly one of my favourite foods in America....they just do them right.......over here, most are mediocre at best. Unless you do them yourself, even then......I`m sure you`ll enjoy them.

I love the Jimmy Choo Blossom, only one of his I like, except for the limited edition Blossom......it`s beautiful, and quite hard to find, so I was especially surprised.





Ordered our meals to be picked up later.....looking forward to only setting the table tonight......they`ll serve it up, tidy up and the dishwasher will do the rest.

Love this one........


----------



## Realfoodfans

Charade hope the shopping is successful.

Keisha one of my friends had a card today with that very same picture!

Lynne hope you are enjoying your tea.  Had a few cups ourselves today.

Picked up our food earlier then called at DS and DIL for a drive by gift collection. They were coming to our driveway but unfortunately she tripped and fell walking their dog and midwife advised feet up and rest for a couple of hours so obviously that’s the priority.

Lovely wicker basket with a plant and chocolates and lots of baby things - including an I love Nanna bib!   Basket for me to keep baby things in ready for when they are at our house.  Lovely idea.


Just one of the trays we collected.  Children thrilled with their individual trays and plenty to graze on all afternoon.


----------



## cam757

Happy Mother's Day to Carole, Julie and all UK moms reading along.  I hope you have a nice, relaxing day.



Lynne G said:


> But yay, my tulips have popped up in the garden. I have some that bloom by our Mother Day, the rest bloom around our Father Day in June. They are so pretty. The early ones are a creamy white. The later ones are purple, red, yellow, and pure white. My daffodils should be up too, have to see. Only about an inch or so, but yay, as they know the time of year.



Tulips are my favorite spring flower.  I planted some around my mailbox but I tend to accidentally dig them up every time I plant annuals. I can't imagine there are many left. Lol.  Please post pics when the little beauties are in bloom. 



Charade67 said:


> That’s a fun accomplishment. When are you thinking about going?



It is fun!!!  We are looking at the beginning of May through Mother's Day. 



schumigirl said:


> Got some lovely gifts from Kyle after all, beautiful card, champagne, a Jimmy Choo perfume and a beautiful bouquet of flowers that haven’t quite arrived yet.......lol......florist is delivering after 4pm. Guess she’s busy.
> 
> Called my mum and wished her a Happy Mother’s Day. My sister will be over to see her and she’ll see my brothers from outside as they’re not in her bubble.



Very nice! Sounds like a very nice day. Good job Kyle!



Nice sunny day today....even with DST.  I don't mind the time change.  It only takes a day or two to get used to and I do like the extra sunlight.  My nephew works in the agricultural industry and has farmed for several years so I know they like the longer days, especially this time of the year when they are prepping fields to plant. 

My mom gets her second shot today so I will take her this afternoon and maybe go have a celebratory dinner somewhere so no cooking tonight. 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> View attachment 562495
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to Carole, Julie and all UK mom's reading along.  I hope you have a nice, relaxing day.
> 
> 
> 
> Tulips are my favorite spring flower.  I planted some around my mailbox but I tend to accidentally dig them up every time I plant annuals. I can't imagine there are many left. Lol.  Please post pics when the little beauties are in bloom.
> 
> 
> 
> It is fun!!!  We are looking at the beginning of May through Mother's Day.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! Sounds like a very nice day. Good job Kyle!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice sunny day today....even with DST.  I don't mind the time change.  It only takes a day or two to get used to and I do like the extra sunlight.  My nephew works in the agricultural industry and has farmed for several years so I know they like the longer days, especially this time of the year when they are prepping fields to plant.
> 
> My mom gets her second shot today so I will take her this afternoon and maybe go have a celebratory dinner somewhere so no cooking tonight.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!



Thank you cam......what a lovely meme!

Yes, he is very thoughtful thankfully......although I think he may have asked which perfume to get me......either that or he pays more attention than I thought......lol....

Oh go for the trip cam. We went during Mother`s Day time frame in 2019 and loved it. May is one of our favourite times to go. Go for it for sure.......

Glad you have nice weather, always good to hear.....yes, love the lighter mornings......and good luck with your mum today, hope it goes well for her, and I`m sure she`ll enjoy going out for dinner tonight too.......enjoy. 





I think it`s raining slightly......definitely no walk today, too darn cold out there. My friend`s granddaughter face timed us to say hello......we miss that little girl, she said she wants to come and stay with us as soon as the man with the white hair says she can.......lol...I guessed she meant our Boris straight away. 

Hopefully not too long away now......


----------



## keishashadow

Realfoodfans said:


> Just one of the trays we collected. Children thrilled with their individual trays and plenty to graze on all afternoon.


Can’t say i’ve Seen that sort of offering here   Everything but the kitchen sink!  Enjoy


cam757 said:


> My mom gets her second shot today so I will take her this afternoon and maybe go have a celebratory dinner somewhere so no cooking tonight.


Absolutely worth celebrating


cam757 said:


> It is fun!!! We are looking at the beginning of May through Mother's Day.


Heading to disney WL on 4/30, will wind up that trip a few days onsite at Universal, HR.  My adult children ‘threatened’ me to come home for Mother’s Day     I’ve gone missing several years lol

Only fly in the ointment is the GD’s state competition has been moved to that weekend.  Not going to switch anything up tho as on other side of state & currently only 1 parent per child is permitted into the competition.  Will just chill with my other two kids at home & hope they feed me, for a change


----------



## Charade67

We are back home. I think the cat actually missed us. Had a nice lunch at the Cheesecake Factory,  i was smart and ordered a small meal this time. I had their samosas, which were pretty good. The 3 of us split a piece of cheesecake.



Realfoodfans said:


> Charade hope the shopping is successful.


 It was a very quick shopping trip. Dh got some slippers and a new pair of jeans.


cam757 said:


> It is fun!!! We are looking at the beginning of May through Mother's Day.


 We will miss each other. I will be in Orlando at the end of May, but at Disney.

I saw this on my Facebook page and it made me laugh.



And, Just for the heck of it, a picture of my cat.


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> Planning on watching the last two, maybe the whole series again as i’m Sure i missed a lot along the way.
> 
> Beats the snow .  Hot weather = killer tomatoes!
> 
> Mini love letter to Pasta , often dismissed as peasant food but, delicious comfort food for many.
> 
> Used as a side dish/starch here quite frequently in lieu of potatoes. Dressed with anything from basic butter or oil up to the various sauces. Stuff it as pierogi, ravioli, manicotti , toss in some cabbage & make haluski.
> 
> I look at pasta as a blank slate, dress it up or down, hot or cold, even as a dessert, it’s all good to me.


Another pasta lover here!



Lynne G said:


> Me too Keisha.  Use pasta or noodles almost every week.  Staple in our home.  Cheap, and  can flavor almost in any way. Red sauce is our usual, though butter and oil I do quite often.  Side or entree.  I liked the later episodes not the few first.  But did enjoy watching it twice.  Raja looks interesting, but I can wait until it’s free.  Thinking of asking older one which movie we have.  Not much on the tube tonight.
> 
> View attachment 562267
> 
> Yeah, movie may end with my eyes closed.
> 
> May all the homies have a relaxing Friday evening. And, that sound sleep. And think lucky me, will be in the teens and low 20’s in temps in the overnight, so a teen or low 20 degree start tomorrow morning. Sniff, bye 60’s early morning. Though even the weather guy said was a beautiful day today. And it was. Little one was in shorts and a short sleeved shirt. Me? Was in flip flops. Ah, a nice late Winter day? Shorts and summer shoe wear. Woot!
> 
> If ever a time for tea.  Yep, even in the evening, I like to enjoy a cup of tea.  Though so nice of a day, had an after dinner limoncello sip.


Flip flops.....oh, I wish!  But I'd need to get a quick pedi



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Friday night stop in!
> 
> Came home from work early today.  Working with all men some days ( then coming home and being surrounded by more men/boys), I was just done lol.  It was sooo slow, all my paperwork was done, so I left early for a little mental health space.  Some days  I wonder why the universe has me surrounded by so many men.
> 
> I finished my project last night.  I posted it on FB marketplace, and I had a buyer within under an hour.  I guess I should have asked for a little more, but I buy my pieces cheap, and it actually takes longer for the paint to dry than it does to actually paint it.
> View attachment 562302
> 
> View attachment 562303
> 
> It turned out even better than I thought it would.  I debated in colors for a few weeks, and finally just started and jumped in.  I guess I need to trust my gut, and just forge ahead.
> 
> 
> I enjoy my project room/spare room.  While the kids were young, of course I didn't have time for anything creative.  I crave being creative.  So I really do enjoy the time I get to spend creating again.
> 
> Today was alot warmer.  But of course, it will be short lived.  But now, I can see how much brighter the sunlight is now, and that cold edge to the cooler weather is staring to fade now.  Hopefully spring is around the corner for us.  So e years it comes early, other years ( like 2019) it can last until May
> 
> Yum!!!!!!!!
> 
> We rewatched that series not too long ago.  We all enjoy those ones.
> 
> Gosh, I can't wait for spring to arrive.  I plan to have a few tomato plants this summer again .  I told She to get ready for the alllllll my pots to be around the yard all summer.  I have missed flowers and a select few veggies to tend to.  This summer I will have time ( and hit the garden centers early - as people were stupid crazy early and bought everything out last summer with covid ) to spend more time outside working on our yard.
> 
> That is the next series I will watch.  I can't wait to start that one!
> 
> Those decisions are hard!  You know your child and I am glad you have made a decision for what works best for all of you!
> 
> Well, I should probably head to bed.  I work early tomorrow touching and moving pretty things . Hopefully I don't find too many thing I want to buy. Those paychecks are supposed to fund our vacation account  lol. The vacation fund doesn't grow when I keep finding items that will look amazing in our home!!! Lol
> 
> Good night homies...I hope everyone had a great evening.


Beautiful job!  You're quite talented!
​


Lynne G said:


> Hehe, Keisha.  My DH has been accused of turning off the heat.  No I don’t want to wear a heavy sweatshirt in my home.  Glorious sunny day here. Saw some meatballs in the freezer.  Thinking spaghetti and meatballs.  Easy meal weekend meal.  Yep.
> 
> Aww, mini breakfast in bed. Sweet of him, Schumi.
> 
> I made breakfast, bacon and eggs with some yellow peppers added to the eggs.  Was looking for a red pepper, but yellow was fine.  Neither kid is up yet, but saved some of the eggs for older one, and bacon both will eat.  Was going to eat the last bagel, but think little one will eat it.  So left it for her.  Did put some butter on a sheet of matzo. Yay, time of year a 5 pack of matzo can be had.  I always let a piece stale a little, then make matzo fry.  That was a favorite of my mom’s, and I have always enjoyed it too.
> 
> Not sure what we are doing today. Little one has a store gift card she discovered in her purse. So maybe we will go there. Then will get some more grocery, as not all I wanted was at the grocery store I went to yesterday. Though I think if we go anywhere, I am sure it will include a drive through that chicken place. Little one is a fan of their nuggets and soup. Me, eh, at least it looks like real white meat chicken.
> 
> Ooh snack time. And ack, when went into kitchen, saw someone ate the last of the bag of Reese’s cups, and left the bag for me. Grr. But little one made some chocolate chip cookies around midnight last night. So I saw some of them left. Very few, mind you. But ah yes, perfect accompaniment to my tea. While 37F out, house is a bit cool. Hot tea refill to be had.
> 
> What a good morning. Even if a tad cool.


An empty bag of Reese's is almost as bad as an empty toilet paper roll, lol!!



schumigirl said:


> Managed to get both my vaccine appointments made earlier......first one this Tuesday afternoon.......
> 
> Must have got a cancellation as that appointment wasn`t there earlier this morning, lady on phone told me to keep checking so, glad I did. The pharmacy is about a 40 minute drive away, but we`re not doing much else anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting hungry now, but at least an hour till they go get the pizza`s.....decided to make pitchers of sloe gin with prosecco, fizzy lemonade with strawberries, lemons, limes and blueberries for tonight......the fruit is part of my five a day......
> 
> Sloe Gin is made by a friend who gave me the bottle for Christmas and it had a warning lable on it.......to be careful, it was strong!! I believe her......


So happy you were able to get a vaccine appt!!



Realfoodfans said:


> Our clocks don’t change until the end of this month Lynne - I agree it’s time it was stopped.  Unnecessary now.
> 
> Charade I think I’ve told you before I was always designated bag holder at Alton Towers - our biggest theme park in the next county.  Not in Orlando - we travel as light as we can. How is the weather?
> 
> Change of plan - Kev suggested pizza delivery as a treat tonight so that was ordered and came very quickly and nice and hot.
> 
> Em and the children are playing board games now and we are putting a movie on.  Kev’s choice a new one out on Sky - too much fighting for me I will be reading through this one.  Need to get a book order in but waiting till after book club on Monday night.  Looking forward to shops opening so I can visit my favourite bookshops.  We have a few good ones.  You might like to see Scriveners in Buxton.  Like something out of HP!View attachment 562393


So much like HP!  What a cute building!



Charade67 said:


> Greetings! We had a nice time at BG today. I am so happy to see some of the entertainment back.  We were trying to decide where to go for dinner, but now Dh is napping.
> 
> 
> Looks really good. Congrats on selling it so quickly.
> 
> Yum!
> 
> I have never tried spaghetti squash. I’ll have to do a little research. I’m not much of a cook.
> 
> Ooh, I would be angry. Next time you get some hide some for yourself.
> 
> That sounds really cool.
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> Im the opposite. I want to keep it. I like having more light in the evenings.
> 
> I would be happy if we moved the clock forward or back by half an hour and then never change the time again
> 
> The weather was good. Partly cloudy and a little cool, but not too bad.
> 
> Cool! That does look a little Potterish.
> 
> I didn’t take many pictures today, but here are a few.
> 
> The entrance.
> View attachment 562416
> 
> Pot of gold at the end of the rainbow.
> View attachment 562417
> 
> Creepy leprechaun.
> View attachment 562418
> 
> Gray wolves.
> View attachment 562419
> 
> I have some of the Irish dancers, but they aren’t very clear.


Nice photos!  Glad you were able to see the Irish Dancers!



schumigirl said:


> lol.....love the meme!
> 
> Oh gosh this stuff could strip the wood as well as the paint!! Had to adjust pitcher proportions accordingly.......otherwise.....well, can`t deal with that type of hangover anymore!!
> 
> Hers is slightly not as purple as store bought sloe gin, but my goodness it`s fruity...there are a load of strawberries in there too.....lush! Must have made it ok as I feel completely fine this morning and not a sign of a headache!
> 
> Yep, I love the spring forward fall back too.....I do prefer getting the extra hour later in the year though. It was very important to us as kids when walking to school all those many, many years ago...made the difference between walking to school in the pitch black or slight daylight.
> 
> We don`t change our clocks till next week though, always seems to be a week of difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy a spiralizer Charde. You can turn zucchini into fake spaghetti too, it`s really easy and although I did like the squash like that, I didn`t do it very often.
> 
> Glad you`re having such a lovely weekend away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza bowl......sounds nice as an alternative.......and one slice only is very good!! I couldn`t have resisted.
> 
> Yes, when one wanders into broad Scots, it can be quite alarming to strangers......it`s quite gutteral and a lot of similarities to the German language. It can be quite melodic too depending where you come from.
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday cam........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To all mummies whether you`re in the UK or not......always a reason to celebrate......
> 
> 
> 
> Had a lovely night last night.....pizza and the quiz......we came joint first with out competitive friend not winning as she predicted.......it was a lot of fun.
> 
> Sadly one of the voices I`ve known throughout most of my life passed away yesterday at 97. Murray Walker was always the voice of Formula 1 commentating and was quite a character. Met him several times over the years at races over the years, an honest gentleman and he has been missed since he retired. He was known affectionately for sometimes stating the obvious and a few humorous errors in his time......but he had a good life. Always sad to have another wonderful person depart from us, whatever their age.
> 
> So, today.......will be enjoying bacon, poached egg with toast cooked for me in a little while. I told Kyle not to bother with any gifts, but saw him ask his dad where the wrapping paper was a couple of days ago......won`t be doing much as everything decent is still closed, but dinner is from one of our local pubs.......pampered day for mum.
> 
> Will also call my own mum. It`s been a year since we were supposed to go up to visit Scotland last Mother`s Day for a family get together party and her birthday too. A year. It`s quite shocking how one whole year has passed so quickly. But, will enjoy a lovely chat to her and remind her how much she is appreciated again.....
> 
> But, Sunday it is.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful and very happy Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


That pitcher certainly looks delicious!!!  Cheers!



Lynne G said:


> Happy Mother’s Day Schumi and Julie, and all the mum homies.
> 
> Yeah, once again I am up before the sunrise. As now an hour later. And aww, heard that dove coo once outside my window when I got up. Sweet to have a mourning dove I hear in the mornings. They are a local bird and I think live here year round. Good size bird too.  I like hearing their cooing.
> 
> Cam, I hope your DS enjoy his first year of high school in the school you went too. Nice they are doing orientation before it starts in the Fall.
> 
> Aww, poor Louie thought the time jumped ahead too, Julie. Hope your viewing of that show was enjoyed in the peaceful morning.
> 
> Schumi enjoy your pub food tonight, and yay for winning the quiz game last night.
> 
> Ah yes, since Mac’s state is still honoring that wacky time change.
> View attachment 562467 Yep, all but two of our states are now an hour later in time. I wish the federal government would have ruled not to, but instead said it was a state issue. What? Some countries don’t follow time changes. Sigh. So, had to change a few clocks and my watch this morning. Seems my car clock does not have to be changed, as with it having a computer, keeps track of the time changes. My old car, sometimes I forgot and it was the right time several months. Had to push buttons to change the time.
> 
> And as usual for me, a quiet weekend morning. And that below freezing time warnings did not happen, thankfully.  But still cool enough feeling at 4 degrees warmer than the freezing degree.  And a glorious sunny ☀ with some gusty wind late in the afternoon.  And with our spell of dry days, red flag and fire warnings keep flashing on my phone. Yeah,  with most of the trees and grass not green, looks quite bare outside still.  But yay, my tulips have popped up in the garden.  I have some that bloom by our Mother Day, the rest bloom around our Father Day in June. They are so pretty. The early ones are a creamy white. The later ones are purple, red, yellow, and pure white.  My daffodils should be up too, have to see.  Only about an inch or so, but yay, as they know the time of year.
> 
> So yeah, have to say good afternoon to Julie and Schumi. My early mornings are not as early now.  So yeah:
> View attachment 562468
> 
> Think so. Artificially changing the time to make the daylight last longer. Maybe eons ago, that made sense. Farmers probably don’t care, and the lights still used don’t make a difference either. I know my cousin who used to work in the hospital’s emergency room overnight always hated time changes and full moon nights. Said was overly busy with crazy people those nights. News says statistically, more accidents abd deaths when the time changes. Such a silly rule when our bodies know the time. Oh well. Rant over.
> 
> So as it is still a Sunday morning for me, tea and the large tv remote is mine. Off to make some breakfast. With this jump in time, I think neither kid will be seen even closer to lunchtime. And my usual get the trash out and ready for week day routine for this Sunday is my Sunday this start to a new March week. And may pop in to see my sister. Have a puzzle I did to give her. It was a colorful one, so I know she would like to do it too. And that is my plans for today. That and a majority of it hopefully being lazy.
> 
> Charade, enjoy the parks today before you leave for home. Great pictures, enjoyed seeing them of the park for the St. Patty’s Day decor.
> 
> Stupendous sweet Mother Day Sunday homies.  May all the mums of every kind have a wonderful day.  Those homies that have a mum, have that wonderful Sunday too.


Flowers blooming!  Spring must be near!!



schumigirl said:


> I think like everything Lynne, it’s how it affects you.
> 
> Farmers we know like the time change for extra daylight, doesn’t affect me one way or the other, but many do like it. Certainly up in the wilds of the Highlands, they certainly appreciate the lighter mornings. Statistically it causes less accidents here as kids aren’t walking to school in pitch black. In the areas it affects more of course. Just one benefit.
> 
> I only need to change one clock and the one on the double oven.....everything else changes automatically.
> 
> They hated full moons? How many crazies did it bring out? I can imagine though......lol......
> 
> Have a lovely visit with your sister and enjoy the puzzle......sounds like a nice Sunday. And forgot to say thank you for the Mother’s Day wishes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some lovely gifts from Kyle after all, beautiful card, champagne, a Jimmy Choo perfume and a beautiful bouquet of flowers that haven’t quite arrived yet.......lol......florist is delivering after 4pm. Guess she’s busy.
> 
> Called my mum and wished her a Happy Mother’s Day. My sister will be over to see her and she’ll see my brothers from outside as they’re not in her bubble.
> 
> Almost lunchtime for us......chicken noodle soup I made yesterday and I made some rosemary bread this morning. Won’t be having much as dinner will be filling later.
> 
> It’s gone cold here, was a lovely morning but looks so cold outside now and looks like rain.
> 
> Soup is almost boiling......smells delicious.......


What a good son!  He knows how to treat his mum right!
Glad you were able to speak with your mum....hopefully a visit sometime soon.



keishashadow said:


> View attachment 562487
> View attachment 562486
> 
> View attachment 562488
> making baby back ribs today. Mr avoids pork generally other than cured versions. He got an emergency call out to work, might poke ‘round freezer for something else for him bs leftover stir fry
> 
> 
> I swear it’s the sugar & dark liquor that tends to do one in the next am
> 
> 
> Hugs
> 
> The worst was driving to Grand Canyon areas from Vegas. Between Arizona not observing, Indian lands & Utah was Rather difficult to keep track of in era before smart phones
> 
> surprised to see my newish splurge of a microwave with bells & whistles I’ve yet to figure out didn’t reset its clock this am.
> 
> 
> Thoughtful gifts indeed!  Not familiar with that scent.  Makes me wonder if perfume testers are still a thing in department stores?


Great memes!   And ribs are a winner in this house!



Realfoodfans said:


> Charade hope the shopping is successful.
> 
> Keisha one of my friends had a card today with that very same picture!
> 
> Lynne hope you are enjoying your tea.  Had a few cups ourselves today.
> 
> Picked up our food earlier then called at DS and DIL for a drive by gift collection. They were coming to our driveway but unfortunately she tripped and fell walking their dog and midwife advised feet up and rest for a couple of hours so obviously that’s the priority.
> 
> Lovely wicker basket with a plant and chocolates and lots of baby things - including an I love Nanna bib!   Basket for me to keep baby things in ready for when they are at our house.  Lovely idea.
> 
> View attachment 562498
> Just one of the trays we collected.  Children thrilled with their individual trays and plenty to graze on all afternoon.


Gorgeous platter!  Almost too pretty to eat!



cam757 said:


> View attachment 562495
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to Carole, Julie and all UK moms reading along.  I hope you have a nice, relaxing day.
> 
> 
> 
> Tulips are my favorite spring flower.  I planted some around my mailbox but I tend to accidentally dig them up every time I plant annuals. I can't imagine there are many left. Lol.  Please post pics when the little beauties are in bloom.
> 
> 
> 
> It is fun!!!  We are looking at the beginning of May through Mother's Day.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! Sounds like a very nice day. Good job Kyle!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice sunny day today....even with DST.  I don't mind the time change.  It only takes a day or two to get used to and I do like the extra sunlight.  My nephew works in the agricultural industry and has farmed for several years so I know they like the longer days, especially this time of the year when they are prepping fields to plant.
> 
> My mom gets her second shot today so I will take her this afternoon and maybe go have a celebratory dinner somewhere so no cooking tonight.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!


Yay for your mom and double yay for no cooking!  Enjoy!



Charade67 said:


> We are back home. I think the cat actually missed us. Had a nice lunch at the Cheesecake Factory,  i was smart and ordered a small meal this time. I had their samosas, which were pretty good. The 3 of us split a piece of cheesecake.
> 
> It was a very quick shopping trip. Dh got some slippers and a new pair of jeans.
> We will miss each other. I will be in Orlando at the end of May, but at Disney.
> 
> I saw this on my Facebook page and it made me laugh.
> 
> View attachment 562604
> 
> And, Just for the heck of it, a picture of my cat.
> 
> View attachment 562605


Always welcome a pet pic!!






HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL THE UK LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
I hope you all had the restful day you deserve!

I cooked up a storm this weekend!  Made cabbage roll casserole, spaghetti and meatballs, and garlic honey shrimp with udon noodles.  Then I doubled it all!  Our next door neighbors are having their baby any minute now!!  They also have a toddler, so I know they're a bit overwhelmed.  I like to cook, so it was my pleasure!

I'm on team "like" as far as turning the clocks back.  I really enjoy the extra daylight as evening approaches!

Decided to go with St. Paddy's Day inspired nails this time.  Ombre greens with a bit of sparkle.  Always fun to change it up!



Have a great Sunday evening!!


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, we used to make Irish Potatoes every March.  My sister asked if we’d make them this year.  Um, not going to share with coworkers and my family is eh, though my DH would eat, as he’s a eat whatever is available.  So we both decided not this year.  Not going to feel bad about that decision, as I do like them, just rather have other sweets.

With this beautiful Sunday, fired up the grill and grilled some chicken, with red and yellow peppers and tomatoes. Little one cooked rice to put her serving on. The rest of us made tacos with them, as had bought tortillas the other day. Full, and relaxing, with it odd still so bright out. Almost a full 12 hours of sun. Sunrise was 7:11am this morning, sunset to be 7:06pm tonight. Time change indeed.

Pretty nails Paris.

Nice gifts Schumi.

Charade, cute picture of the cat, and glad you are home safely.

Julie, quite the spread and glad you enjoyed your day.

Cam, I always like the Spring flower bulbs. We were sad when with the restrictions, no flower show last year or this year. Was a nice show we all enjoyed.

Keisha, yay for another trip scheduled.  Hope you are feeling good.

Mac, hope your side effects from the shot are gone, and you are feeling better.

Ever that always good time to start the tea kettle. Evening tea. Why yes.

Have to get the trash out.  Later homies.

A most pleasant, good night sleep tonight.


----------



## macraven

Thanks Lynne !
Doing better as each day goes by

....and your dinner sounded great
Any left overs for hungry homies?


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Can’t say i’ve Seen that sort of offering here   Everything but the kitchen sink!  Enjoy
> 
> Absolutely worth celebrating
> 
> Heading to disney WL on 4/30, will wind up that trip a few days onsite at Universal, HR.  My adult children ‘threatened’ me to come home for Mother’s Day     I’ve gone missing several years lol
> 
> Only fly in the ointment is the GD’s state competition has been moved to that weekend.  Not going to switch anything up tho as on other side of state & currently only 1 parent per child is permitted into the competition.  Will just chill with my other two kids at home & hope they feed me, for a change



Won`t be long till that trip comes around too......oh yes, you have been in Orlando on that time frame several times......I was delighted last time though as we got to meet up in Sapphire for a meal again......that was fun! 






Charade67 said:


> We are back home. I think the cat actually missed us. Had a nice lunch at the Cheesecake Factory,  i was smart and ordered a small meal this time. I had their samosas, which were pretty good. The 3 of us split a piece of cheesecake.
> 
> It was a very quick shopping trip. Dh got some slippers and a new pair of jeans.
> We will miss each other. I will be in Orlando at the end of May, but at Disney.
> 
> I saw this on my Facebook page and it made me laugh.
> 
> View attachment 562604
> 
> And, Just for the heck of it, a picture of my cat.
> 
> View attachment 562605




Cute cat......

Glad you had a nice trip and CF is always a good choice for food. 





J'aime Paris said:


> Another pasta lover here!
> 
> 
> Flip flops.....oh, I wish!  But I'd need to get a quick pedi
> 
> 
> Beautiful job!  You're quite talented!
> ​
> An empty bag of Reese's is almost as bad as an empty toilet paper roll, lol!!
> 
> 
> So happy you were able to get a vaccine appt!!
> 
> 
> So much like HP!  What a cute building!
> 
> 
> Nice photos!  Glad you were able to see the Irish Dancers!
> 
> 
> That pitcher certainly looks delicious!!!  Cheers!
> 
> 
> Flowers blooming!  Spring must be near!!
> 
> 
> What a good son!  He knows how to treat his mum right!
> Glad you were able to speak with your mum....hopefully a visit sometime soon.
> 
> 
> Great memes!   And ribs are a winner in this house!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous platter!  Almost too pretty to eat!
> 
> 
> Yay for your mom and double yay for no cooking!  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Always welcome a pet pic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL THE UK LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I hope you all had the restful day you deserve!
> 
> I cooked up a storm this weekend!  Made cabbage roll casserole, spaghetti and meatballs, and garlic honey shrimp with udon noodles.  Then I doubled it all!  Our next door neighbors are having their baby any minute now!!  They also have a toddler, so I know they're a bit overwhelmed.  I like to cook, so it was my pleasure!
> 
> I'm on team "like" as far as turning the clocks back.  I really enjoy the extra daylight as evening approaches!
> 
> Decided to go with St. Paddy's Day inspired nails this time.  Ombre greens with a bit of sparkle.  Always fun to change it up!
> 
> View attachment 562610
> 
> Have a great Sunday evening!!



Did it have to be green Lori.......

Never celebrate it here, but getting your nails done is always a pleasure I know. Oh yes, the pitcher(s) were good!! and thank you for the Mother`s Day wishes....yes my boy does me proud all the time. I hope sometimes soon we`ll be able to visit my mum and family, it`ll come around. Waiting is not easy. 

Food sounds so good Lori......especially the shrimp dish!!! Anything with shrimp works for us too.....

Hope you have a good week planned Lori.......





Lynne G said:


> Hehe, we used to make Irish Potatoes every March.  My sister asked if we’d make them this year.  Um, not going to share with coworkers and my family is eh, though my DH would eat, as he’s a eat whatever is available.  So we both decided not this year.  Not going to feel bad about that decision, as I do like them, just rather have other sweets.
> 
> With this beautiful Sunday, fired up the grill and grilled some chicken, with red and yellow peppers and tomatoes. Little one cooked rice to put her serving on. The rest of us made tacos with them, as had bought tortillas the other day. Full, and relaxing, with it odd still so bright out. Almost a full 12 hours of sun. Sunrise was 7:11am this morning, sunset to be 7:06pm tonight. Time change indeed.
> 
> Pretty nails Paris.
> 
> Nice gifts Schumi.
> 
> Charade, cute picture of the cat, and glad you are home safely.
> 
> Julie, quite the spread and glad you enjoyed your day.
> 
> Cam, I always like the Spring flower bulbs. We were sad when with the restrictions, no flower show last year or this year. Was a nice show we all enjoyed.
> 
> Keisha, yay for another trip scheduled.  Hope you are feeling good.
> 
> Mac, hope your side effects from the shot are gone, and you are feeling better.
> 
> Ever that always good time to start the tea kettle. Evening tea. Why yes.
> 
> Have to get the trash out.  Later homies.
> 
> A most pleasant, good night sleep tonight.



Thanks Lynne, hope you had a good day. 





macraven said:


> Thanks Lynne !
> Doing better as each day goes by
> 
> ....and your dinner sounded great
> Any left overs for hungry homies?



Er, no......we ate everything....... And by goodness it was delicious......I told you it came with a bottle of wine, but the wine is from one of the cheaper stores here. I can`t drink their alcohol due the amount of cheaper chemicals they put in their wines......will duly pass on to someone who does like it though. Tried a bottle from on their stores a couple of years ago.....thought, how bad can it be......with one glass I had a massive headache. Never again.




Monday again.......

Went to bed so early last night, think my late Saturday night caught up with me. 

Today, it`s sunny but dull and is supposed to be quite chilly, but we`ll still go out a walk this morning as it`s not windy and at least it`s dry and will get nicer. Then my usual phone calls. 

Kyle is off this week, not sure if he has any plans to do much. Not that there`s much to do still with us still in reality, in lockdown. I`m sure they`ll find something to do while Tom and I plan to walk a few times this week. Although I`ll see how my reaction to the vaccine is tomorrow. Might not go far on Wednesday. 

Will think about dinner later, but my goodness I`m thinking about Lori`s shrimp dish........hmmm. 
































Have a wonderful happy Monday   ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, the Monday after a loss of an hour.  Still went to bed my normal time, and yep, awake just before the alarm went off. Guess I am just on auto pilot.  LoL

And oh so dark out. And 25F degrees.  Between the time change and cool, all seems  very quiet this morning. 

And still can say Good Morning to Schumi and Julie, and yes, to all the homies, regardless of the time zone they are in.

And yes Schumi, a time for tea on a Monday, as yep I am enjoying a cup now. Happy to hear your dinner out was lovely at the pub. And nice Kyle is off this week. Both my kids had their Spring break cancelled. But time will go fast, as they will be done early May. Yes, with the City not allowing indoor gatherings still, not much to want to go to that is open. Hope you have no side effects with your shot tomorrow. My sister got hers two days ago, and said no side effects that she had. Her next shot is already scheduled.

Mac, happy to hear you are feeling better. I hope that feeling better gets better every day. Hope to say hello to ya this Fall.

I too will have that glorious ☀ sunny day.  All day.  43F the high, so while a beautiful clear day, that winter jacket will be worn while rocking those sunglasses.  And hair may be tied up, as weather lady said was breezy out.  Sigh.  Sunny or not, will feel a tad cool today.  Seems that Winter weather does not want to leave.

Time to see the breakfast options and refill the tea cup.

A Marvelous Monday wish to all the homies on this mid March Monday morning.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 562660
> 
> Ah yes, the Monday after a loss of an hour.  Still went to bed my normal time, and yep, awake just before the alarm went off. Guess I am just on auto pilot.  LoL
> 
> And oh so dark out. And 25F degrees.  Between the time change and cool, all seems  very quiet this morning.
> 
> And still can say Good Morning to Schumi and Julie, and yes, to all the homies, regardless of the time zone they are in.
> 
> And yes Schumi, a time for tea on a Monday, as yep I am enjoying a cup now. Happy to hear your dinner out was lovely at the pub. And nice Kyle is off this week. Both my kids had their Spring break cancelled. But time will go fast, as they will be done early May. Yes, with the City not allowing indoor gatherings still, not much to want to go to that is open. Hope you have no side effects with your shot tomorrow. My sister got hers two days ago, and said no side effects that she had. Her next shot is already scheduled.
> 
> Mac, happy to hear you are feeling better. I hope that feeling better gets better every day. Hope to say hello to ya this Fall.
> 
> I too will have that glorious ☀ sunny day.  All day.  43F the high, so while a beautiful clear day, that winter jacket will be worn while rocking those sunglasses.  And hair may be tied up, as weather lady said was breezy out.  Sigh.  Sunny or not, will feel a tad cool today.  Seems that Winter weather does not want to leave.
> 
> Time to see the breakfast options and refill the tea cup.
> 
> A Marvelous Monday wish to all the homies on this mid March Monday morning.



I can`t wait for the time change this time.......longer evenings stretching ahead, hopefully in the summer we`ll be able to get back to having friends round to enjoy some outside food and drinks. Lighter mornings will be back before you know it lynne.....it changes fairly quickly.

Yep, winter weather is forecast for us in the UK this week too.....getting colder as the week goes on, mainly the wind rather than temperatures. 

You`ll enjoy that tea this morning.....I know I`m having a cup right now to warm me through. Just come in. 

Thank you, yes, I hope I don`t have any side effects. Glad your sister was ok with hers.





Yep, my goodness it`s a different day depending on which way you walk. Went down to the beach and we walked into the wind for 2 miles, then on the way back we were facing the sun and the wind almost stopped completely, so it was lovely. But, it`s chilly. Very bracing wind.......2 miles is enough one way while it`s so windy. I think Tom was glad when I said time to turn around. The sun is beautiful though.

Beach never feels busy as it`s large and very long anyway, but there were a lot of people out and about this morning. Kyle just came back in as they had gone out to get some essentials for them, and they said the roads were busy as usual. 

Parma ham and salad for lunch today, rosemary bread and spicy balsamic to dip the bread into....lush. Dinner is chicken in balsamic, honey mustard sauce.....no one else wanted shrimp. So, chicken it is.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good afternoon all.

Always takes me a while to adjust to the time change Lynne.  Enjoy your tea.

Mac so good to hear you are improving.

Charade glad you had a good trip and another CF fan here.

Keisha these mixed platters are very popular here since lockdown. Can pick up or send to a meeting etc. The cheese plate with it was particularly good.

Beautiful morning so after the school run we decided to visit one of the National Trust areas nearby.  Lovely and quiet and just a few dog walkers around as the property itself not open.  Though we went down through woodland along a river so our little white dog with brown patches was more a little black dog with white patches when we got back to the car.  Decided he would need a full bath on return so he has now been shampooed and is damp and fluffy.

So much water along the river and weir and running down the valley.  

Omelette planned for lunch then Kev is going in the garden so I am going to do the hard floors. Em is Covid testing so will collect J and I will go for L. 
Love it when she comes running out.  Simple meal tonight and book club later.


----------



## schumigirl

Something About Nothing......

Been chatting to a cousin in LI who mentioned the sign guy in NYC......Seth....this guy is brilliant. 

He protest or comments on everyday things and annoyance with a very simple cardboard sign. Some of them are very funny. We saw him on two separate visits to NY and the guy has a massive following online too I believe.......

He is the coolest guy ever!! Love the comment about Starbucks.......





































Next time we go back to NY I`m going to grab some pictures with him if we can find him again. I just loved these and he has hundreds of them.

All these pictures are from Google....


----------



## Charade67

Love the “Names are not that hard to spell” sign. I have a slightly less common spelling of my name and it almost always gets spelled wrong even if someone is replying to an email that has my name on it.  
I even had to have my high school diploma reprinted because my name was spelled incorrectly. This was after 3 attempts to make sure it was correct.


----------



## keishashadow

Generally, it’s how I roll      Try not to take life too seriously, especially encounters on a message board. 

However, one of those cowardly types have yet again reared their head here.  A rather poor excuse for a bully, full of passive aggressive likes, negated by the laughing smilie icon.  Rico Suave lives.  Pitiful in a sense yet,  who has time for that drivel when the skies are finally starting to part in this dark world? 

That said, I forget how to “ignore” a troll here.  Duh, Can I buy a vowel?



schumigirl said:


> My friend`s granddaughter face timed us to say hello......we miss that little girl, she said she wants to come and stay with us as soon as the man with the white hair says she can.......lol...I guessed she meant our Boris straight away.


Aw, that’s sweet.  I’m reminded of Curious George & the man in the Yellow Hat for some reason


J'aime Paris said:


> Made cabbage roll casserole, spaghetti and meatballs, and garlic honey shrimp with udon noodles.


Seriously?  I wouldn’t know where to dive in there, drool.

Is ur casserole of the chopped variety?  Prefer the whole rolls but they seem to take forever.

Reminds me, i need to go grab a head of cabbage for the corned beef. Might have to pick up another to make the casserole next week lol


Lynne G said:


> Have to get the trash out. Later homies.


Sounds sad but, I’ve yearned to have a monday garbage day.  Seems like the bulk of trash appears on the weekend here.


macraven said:


> and your dinner sounded great
> Any left overs for hungry homies?


Right? Lol. Not sure if going to eat the left over ribs that were pronounced delish by middle DS or not.  Appears pork is no longer my stomach’s best friend. 


schumigirl said:


> I was delighted last time though as we got to meet up in Sapphire for a meal again......that was fun!


It really was, lost track of time there.  Was hoping it would be open sooner vs later as amatista had become one of our go-to’s


schumigirl said:


> I can`t drink their alcohol due the amount of cheaper chemicals they put in their wines......will duly pass on to someone who does like it though. Tried a bottle from on their stores a couple of years ago.....thought, how bad can it be......with one glass I had a massive headache. Never again.


Do you think it’s the preservatives?  Was given a few bottles from natural winery here, no Sulfates/sulfites(?) can’t remember which one.  Touted as great for people with that sort of allergy.  I opened one up (cork) and only drank half.  Just stuffed the same cork back in and plopped in the fridge.  Forgot it was there as smaller bottle & it got shoved in the back.  Was shocked a month later to find it.  Took a little nip just for giggles and still, just as good.   What was shocking is that it was a sparkling type.


Lynne G said:


> And oh so dark out. And 25F degrees. Between the time change and cool, all seems very quiet this morning.


I let out my pooch at around 7 am, so chilly I dove back under the covers  & cleared off a few programs on DVR


Realfoodfans said:


> Keisha these mixed platters are very popular here since lockdown. Can pick up or send to a meeting etc. The cheese plate with it was particularly good.


Wish they’d offer them here, nice easy option to get a taste of goodies.


Realfoodfans said:


> Em is Covid testing


I missed something.  She standardly performs covid tests?


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Love the “Names are not that hard to spell” sign. I have a slightly less common spelling of my name and it almost always gets spelled wrong even if someone is replying to an email that has my name on it.
> I even had to have my high school diploma reprinted because my name was spelled incorrectly. This was after 3 attempts to make sure it was correct.



Legally I don`t have an "e" at the end of my name, but I have always used Carole. My dad I think was to blame when he registered me, think too many whisky`s to celebrate...lol..... Mum was furious as she wanted the e at the end of my name and I prefer it too.  

Some spell it correctly, some don`t. But, I can see how a genuine misspell would annoy you, especially on your diploma! That should be correct. 





keishashadow said:


> View attachment 562692
> Generally, it’s how I roll      Try not to take life too seriously, especially encounters on a message board.
> 
> However, one of those cowardly types have yet again reared their head here.  A rather poor excuse for a bully, full of passive aggressive likes, negated by the laughing smilie icon.  Rico Suave lives.  Pitiful in a sense yet,  who has time for that drivel when the skies are finally starting to part in this dark word?
> 
> That said, I forget how to “ignore” a troll here.  Duh, Can I buy a vowel?
> 
> 
> Aw, that’s sweet.  I’m reminded of Curious George & the man in the Yellow Hat for some reason
> 
> Seriously?  I wouldn’t know where to dive in there, drool.
> 
> Is ur casserole of the chopped variety?  Prefer the whole rolls but they seem to take forever.
> 
> Reminds me, i need to go grab a head of cabbage for the corned beef. Might have to pick up another to make the casserole next week lol
> 
> Sounds sad but, I’ve yearned to have a monday garbage day.  Seems like the bulk of trash appears on the weekend here.
> 
> Right? Lol. Not sure if going to eat the left over ribs that were pronounced delish by middle DS or not.  Appears pork is no longer my stomach’s best friend.
> 
> It really was, lost track of time there.  Was hoping it would be open sooner vs later as amatista had become one of our go-to’s
> 
> Do you think it’s the preservatives?  Was given a few bottles from natural winery here, no Sulfates/sulfites(?) can’t remember which one.  Touted as great for people with that sort of allergy.  I opened one up (cork) and only drank half.  Just stuffed the same cork back in and plopped in the fridge.  Forgot it was there as smaller bottle & it got shoved in the back.  Was shocked a month later to find it.  Took a little nip just for giggles and still, just as good.   What was shocking is that it was a sparkling type.
> 
> I let out my pooch at around 7 am, so chilly I dove back under the covers  & cleared off a few programs on DVR
> 
> Wish they’d offer them here, nice easy option to get a taste of goodies.
> 
> I missed something.  She standardly performs covid tests?



lol.....wish I could like your post many times!!! How true.....thought I`d missed a joke there somehow...... yes, it`s nice to be happy in our own world without concerning ourselves over others.

Yes, hopefully sooner again! I do like Sapphire Falls a lot.....actually someone asked me the other day about what they call each building there......reminded them they`re called Guest Houses and not Towers in Sapphire Falls......named as not to be confused with RPR Towers........

Yes, it`s the cheap additives and chemicals. Not sure how they claim it`s award winning....depends on the judges I guess! I had some lovely sulfite free wine once in Germany of all places. Not a fan of sweet wine at all, but this was quite pleasant. Sulfites don`t usually bother me too much, it`s the other chemicals they must use in abundance in cheap wine. 

Glad you could still enjoy the wine though after a month! Bottles don`t usually last a night here......lol......our wine stoppers don`t get much use....haha....

Now I want ribs again........and need to go Google Curious George....not sure I know any of the stories. Have fun.......



It is glorious outside today. Gardener is here and plotting what to do for the summer......as long as I get my fruit tree crop at the end of the summer I don`t mind what he plots for us, although some fruitt may be assigned for wine making from listening to them. 

Books all issued to everyone in the group. We only meet roughly every 6 weeks as some work full time and would like more time to read them. Well, it`s been zoom for the last year, I do miss those get togethers too. I started my book early hours this morning, and it`s a good un. 

And it`s only 3pm.......time to make everyone a cuppa........


----------



## macraven

Keisha
I always wish lame brains into the corn field.
It works for me

still remember Alfred Hitchcock at universal from
many years ago

back from today’s vet appointments
More trouble for cat teeth

Think cat teeth issues cost more then kids teeth care
Lol

had a great laugh on Schumi’s pictures !
Sign dude...names are not hard to spell


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Keisha
> I always wish lame brains into the corn field.
> It works for me
> 
> still remember Alfred Hitchcock at universal from
> many years ago
> 
> back from today’s vet appointments
> More trouble for cat teeth
> 
> Think cat teeth issues cost more then kids teeth care
> Lol



mac...laughing at the corn field comment  

Oh not so good with the cat`s teeth. Hope they can get a quick fix and not too drawn out, for you as well as them! Poor little things.


----------



## macraven

Last surgery cats had on the jaw bone was over a grand 
It’s no quick fix 

just one of those things to deal with being a pet owner

got one cat from a no kill center and knew she had medical issues when we adopted her many years ago

other cat came from a breeder ( Russian Blue)

both cats have the jaw issues but it does not stop BlueR from eating anything


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Last surgery cats had on the jaw bone was over a grand
> It’s no quick fix
> 
> just one of those things to deal with being a pet owner
> 
> got one cat from a no kill center and knew she had medical issues when we adopted her many years ago
> 
> other cat came from a breeder ( Russian Blue)
> 
> both cats have the jaw issues but it does not stop BlueR from eating anything



They both sound like quite the characters.....I remember you talking about the no kill shelter many years back. I`m always shocked at the cost of veterinary care in this country too. It`s not cheap to do it right. One of my friends, Felicity, has dogs, horses and now even more horses.....crikey, her vet bill could feed Spain! I dread to think what it would be if any of them ever needed any treatment. 

Glad they can eat though.....


----------



## Realfoodfans

Keisha Em is a teaching assistant but the child she was employed to support was moved to a special school at Christmas. She’s applying for new posts but not been many as a lot of SEN children not been in school and September till new intake.  So she volunteered to train up for Covid testing and is doing 3/4 sessions a week.  Enjoys the interaction and keeping her busy.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Mac, why we called our female lab the million dollar dog.  Vet costs for pets can be lots of money. But as all love our pets, we do what we can to help a pet when needed.  Sorry to hear both cats having issues.    But at least as long as they are eating and pooping, I hope those cats give ya many more years of furry love.

Ooh almost lunchtime. Beautifully bright out. But a partly cloudy 77 F Orlando is having would be preferred as I’m at 32F now. Oh well. Why I have different weight winter jackets.

So ending with a happy note: Spring arrives to end this week. 

And a wee haha, sister mentioned and yeah, we have seen snow on Easter Day.  Ack!

 So an ooh Good Afternoon homies. Time for that walk, and lunch.  Yay!


----------



## Charade67

Quick post while on lunch break. Slow day today, but I am glad of that.




Lynne G said:


> Both my kids had their Spring break cancelled.


 Same here. We were supposed to be at Disney this week. 



schumigirl said:


> Legally I don`t have an "e" at the end of my name, but I have always used Carole. My dad I think was to blame when he registered me, think too many whisky`s to celebrate...lol..... Mum was furious as she wanted the e at the end of my name and I prefer it too.
> 
> Some spell it correctly, some don`t. But, I can see how a genuine misspell would annoy you, especially on your diploma! That should be correct.


 I don’t have an “e” at the end of my name either, but one often appears anyway. That was the problem I had with my diploma. My name can be spelled several different ways, so I never
know what I’m going to get. The most annoying was one of the therapists I used to work for. My name has an “I” at the end. Her name also had the least traditional spelling with an “i” at the end, yet she was constantly misspelling my name. You would think she would be a little more sensitive to spellings. I’m sure her names gets spelled wrong all of the time. 



schumigirl said:


> and need to go Google Curious George....not sure I know any of the stories.


 Curious George was a huge part of my childhood. I still have the stuffed CG I got for Christmas when I was 5. 



macraven said:


> back from today’s vet appointments
> More trouble for cat teeth


Hope not too serious. Would love to see pictures of your cats.

Just got a text message that my new glasses are ready. I need to make an appointment to pick them up. I was hoping to go while I am at lunch, but called and got their voicemail.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Won`t be long till that trip comes around too......oh yes, you have been in Orlando on that time frame several times......I was delighted last time though as we got to meet up in Sapphire for a meal again......that was fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute cat......
> 
> Glad you had a nice trip and CF is always a good choice for food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did it have to be green Lori.......
> 
> Never celebrate it here, but getting your nails done is always a pleasure I know. Oh yes, the pitcher(s) were good!! and thank you for the Mother`s Day wishes....yes my boy does me proud all the time. I hope sometimes soon we`ll be able to visit my mum and family, it`ll come around. Waiting is not easy.
> 
> Food sounds so good Lori......especially the shrimp dish!!! Anything with shrimp works for us too.....
> 
> Hope you have a good week planned Lori.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lynne, hope you had a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er, no......we ate everything....... And by goodness it was delicious......I told you it came with a bottle of wine, but the wine is from one of the cheaper stores here. I can`t drink their alcohol due the amount of cheaper chemicals they put in their wines......will duly pass on to someone who does like it though. Tried a bottle from on their stores a couple of years ago.....thought, how bad can it be......with one glass I had a massive headache. Never again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monday again.......
> 
> Went to bed so early last night, think my late Saturday night caught up with me.
> 
> Today, it`s sunny but dull and is supposed to be quite chilly, but we`ll still go out a walk this morning as it`s not windy and at least it`s dry and will get nicer. Then my usual phone calls.
> 
> Kyle is off this week, not sure if he has any plans to do much. Not that there`s much to do still with us still in reality, in lockdown. I`m sure they`ll find something to do while Tom and I plan to walk a few times this week. Although I`ll see how my reaction to the vaccine is tomorrow. Might not go far on Wednesday.
> 
> Will think about dinner later, but my goodness I`m thinking about Lori`s shrimp dish........hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful happy Monday   ​


I'm a wee bit Irish on St. Paddy's day, so green it is!
I can email you the recipe if you're interested...
Love the Freddie and Darth Vader meme!



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 562660
> 
> Ah yes, the Monday after a loss of an hour.  Still went to bed my normal time, and yep, awake just before the alarm went off. Guess I am just on auto pilot.  LoL
> 
> And oh so dark out. And 25F degrees.  Between the time change and cool, all seems  very quiet this morning.
> 
> And still can say Good Morning to Schumi and Julie, and yes, to all the homies, regardless of the time zone they are in.
> 
> And yes Schumi, a time for tea on a Monday, as yep I am enjoying a cup now. Happy to hear your dinner out was lovely at the pub. And nice Kyle is off this week. Both my kids had their Spring break cancelled. But time will go fast, as they will be done early May. Yes, with the City not allowing indoor gatherings still, not much to want to go to that is open. Hope you have no side effects with your shot tomorrow. My sister got hers two days ago, and said no side effects that she had. Her next shot is already scheduled.
> 
> Mac, happy to hear you are feeling better. I hope that feeling better gets better every day. Hope to say hello to ya this Fall.
> 
> I too will have that glorious ☀ sunny day.  All day.  43F the high, so while a beautiful clear day, that winter jacket will be worn while rocking those sunglasses.  And hair may be tied up, as weather lady said was breezy out.  Sigh.  Sunny or not, will feel a tad cool today.  Seems that Winter weather does not want to leave.
> 
> Time to see the breakfast options and refill the tea cup.
> 
> A Marvelous Monday wish to all the homies on this mid March Monday morning.


My DDs spring break was cancelled too.  They have random 'mental health' days off in lieu.



schumigirl said:


> I can`t wait for the time change this time.......longer evenings stretching ahead, hopefully in the summer we`ll be able to get back to having friends round to enjoy some outside food and drinks. Lighter mornings will be back before you know it lynne.....it changes fairly quickly.
> 
> Yep, winter weather is forecast for us in the UK this week too.....getting colder as the week goes on, mainly the wind rather than temperatures.
> 
> You`ll enjoy that tea this morning.....I know I`m having a cup right now to warm me through. Just come in.
> 
> Thank you, yes, I hope I don`t have any side effects. Glad your sister was ok with hers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, my goodness it`s a different day depending on which way you walk. Went down to the beach and we walked into the wind for 2 miles, then on the way back we were facing the sun and the wind almost stopped completely, so it was lovely. But, it`s chilly. Very bracing wind.......2 miles is enough one way while it`s so windy. I think Tom was glad when I said time to turn around. The sun is beautiful though.
> 
> Beach never feels busy as it`s large and very long anyway, but there were a lot of people out and about this morning. Kyle just came back in as they had gone out to get some essentials for them, and they said the roads were busy as usual.
> 
> Parma ham and salad for lunch today, rosemary bread and spicy balsamic to dip the bread into....lush. Dinner is chicken in balsamic, honey mustard sauce.....no one else wanted shrimp. So, chicken it is.


Sea air is the best remedy for nearly everything!



Realfoodfans said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> Always takes me a while to adjust to the time change Lynne.  Enjoy your tea.
> 
> Mac so good to hear you are improving.
> 
> Charade glad you had a good trip and another CF fan here.
> 
> Keisha these mixed platters are very popular here since lockdown. Can pick up or send to a meeting etc. The cheese plate with it was particularly good.
> 
> Beautiful morning so after the school run we decided to visit one of the National Trust areas nearby.  Lovely and quiet and just a few dog walkers around as the property itself not open.  Though we went down through woodland along a river so our little white dog with brown patches was more a little black dog with white patches when we got back to the car.  Decided he would need a full bath on return so he has now been shampooed and is damp and fluffy.
> 
> So much water along the river and weir and running down the valley.
> 
> Omelette planned for lunch then Kev is going in the garden so I am going to do the hard floors. Em is Covid testing so will collect J and I will go for L.
> Love it when she comes running out.  Simple meal tonight and book club later.


Omelette for lunch sounds good.....might be my lunch today.  Thx for the idea!



keishashadow said:


> View attachment 562692
> Generally, it’s how I roll      Try not to take life too seriously, especially encounters on a message board.
> 
> However, one of those cowardly types have yet again reared their head here.  A rather poor excuse for a bully, full of passive aggressive likes, negated by the laughing smilie icon.  Rico Suave lives.  Pitiful in a sense yet,  who has time for that drivel when the skies are finally starting to part in this dark world?
> 
> That said, I forget how to “ignore” a troll here.  Duh, Can I buy a vowel?
> 
> 
> Aw, that’s sweet.  I’m reminded of Curious George & the man in the Yellow Hat for some reason
> 
> Seriously?  I wouldn’t know where to dive in there, drool.
> 
> Is ur casserole of the chopped variety?  Prefer the whole rolls but they seem to take forever.
> 
> Reminds me, i need to go grab a head of cabbage for the corned beef. Might have to pick up another to make the casserole next week lol
> 
> Sounds sad but, I’ve yearned to have a monday garbage day.  Seems like the bulk of trash appears on the weekend here.
> 
> Right? Lol. Not sure if going to eat the left over ribs that were pronounced delish by middle DS or not.  Appears pork is no longer my stomach’s best friend.
> 
> It really was, lost track of time there.  Was hoping it would be open sooner vs later as amatista had become one of our go-to’s
> 
> Do you think it’s the preservatives?  Was given a few bottles from natural winery here, no Sulfates/sulfites(?) can’t remember which one.  Touted as great for people with that sort of allergy.  I opened one up (cork) and only drank half.  Just stuffed the same cork back in and plopped in the fridge.  Forgot it was there as smaller bottle & it got shoved in the back.  Was shocked a month later to find it.  Took a little nip just for giggles and still, just as good.   What was shocking is that it was a sparkling type.
> 
> I let out my pooch at around 7 am, so chilly I dove back under the covers  & cleared off a few programs on DVR
> 
> Wish they’d offer them here, nice easy option to get a taste of goodies.
> 
> I missed something.  She standardly performs covid tests?


For some strange reason, DH prefers it chopped into the casserole.  It is easier to make rather than rolling.  I don't mind either way.  I'm fairly easy to please when it comes to food.



schumigirl said:


> Legally I don`t have an "e" at the end of my name, but I have always used Carole. My dad I think was to blame when he registered me, think too many whisky`s to celebrate...lol..... Mum was furious as she wanted the e at the end of my name and I prefer it too.
> 
> Some spell it correctly, some don`t. But, I can see how a genuine misspell would annoy you, especially on your diploma! That should be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.....wish I could like your post many times!!! How true.....thought I`d missed a joke there somehow...... yes, it`s nice to be happy in our own world without concerning ourselves over others.
> 
> Yes, hopefully sooner again! I do like Sapphire Falls a lot.....actually someone asked me the other day about what they call each building there......reminded them they`re called Guest Houses and not Towers in Sapphire Falls......named as not to be confused with RPR Towers........
> 
> Yes, it`s the cheap additives and chemicals. Not sure how they claim it`s award winning....depends on the judges I guess! I had some lovely sulfite free wine once in Germany of all places. Not a fan of sweet wine at all, but this was quite pleasant. Sulfites don`t usually bother me too much, it`s the other chemicals they must use in abundance in cheap wine.
> 
> Glad you could still enjoy the wine though after a month! Bottles don`t usually last a night here......lol......our wine stoppers don`t get much use....haha....
> 
> Now I want ribs again........and need to go Google Curious George....not sure I know any of the stories. Have fun.......
> 
> 
> 
> It is glorious outside today. Gardener is here and plotting what to do for the summer......as long as I get my fruit tree crop at the end of the summer I don`t mind what he plots for us, although some fruitt may be assigned for wine making from listening to them.
> 
> Books all issued to everyone in the group. We only meet roughly every 6 weeks as some work full time and would like more time to read them. Well, it`s been zoom for the last year, I do miss those get togethers too. I started my book early hours this morning, and it`s a good un.
> 
> And it`s only 3pm.......time to make everyone a cuppa........


What fruit trees do you have on your property?



macraven said:


> Keisha
> I always wish lame brains into the corn field.
> It works for me
> 
> still remember Alfred Hitchcock at universal from
> many years ago
> 
> back from today’s vet appointments
> More trouble for cat teeth
> 
> Think cat teeth issues cost more then kids teeth care
> Lol
> 
> had a great laugh on Schumi’s pictures !
> Sign dude...names are not hard to spell


Vet bills are so costly!!!  But what do you do...they are our 'babies' and we take care of their needs.
Sounds like you have 2 great cats!



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, Mac, why we called our female lab the million dollar dog.  Vet costs for pets can be lots of money. But as all love our pets, we do what we can to help a pet when needed.  Sorry to hear both cats having issues.    But at least as long as they are eating and pooping, I hope those cats give ya many more years of furry love.
> 
> Ooh almost lunchtime. Beautifully bright out. But a partly cloudy 77 F Orlando is having would be preferred as I’m at 32F now. Oh well. Why I have different weight winter jackets.
> 
> So ending with a happy note: Spring arrives to end this week.
> 
> And a wee haha, sister mentioned and yeah, we have seen snow on Easter Day.  Ack!
> 
> So an ooh Good Afternoon homies. Time for that walk, and lunch.  Yay!


Enjoy your walk!  Not for me today, way too cold...



Charade67 said:


> Quick post while on lunch break. Slow day today, but I am glad of that.
> 
> 
> Same here. We were supposed to be at Disney this week.
> 
> I don’t have an “e” at the end of my name either, but one often appears anyway. That was the problem I had with my diploma. My name can be spelled several different ways, so I never
> know what I’m going to get. The most annoying was one of the therapists I used to work for. My name has an “I” at the end. Her name also had the least traditional spelling with an “i” at the end, yet she was constantly misspelling my name. You would think she would be a little more sensitive to spellings. I’m sure her names gets spelled wrong all of the time.
> 
> Curious George was a huge part of my childhood. I still have the stuffed CG I got for Christmas when I was 5.
> 
> Hope not too serious. Would love to see pictures of your cats.
> 
> Just got a text message that my new glasses are ready. I need to make an appointment to pick them up. I was hoping to go while I am at lunch, but called and got their voicemail.


Hope the new glasses work well for you!





Busy running around morning.  Started with a trip to the dry cleaners for pick up.  
Then to chiropractor for an adjustment.  I go often to keep my back in good shape.  I've had back troubles since an injury in high school, and a subsequent surgery in college.  
Next was a quick trip to the tanning salon, and finished up with a stop at the gym!

After lunch, I will attend to some bills and do a load of laundry.  Left over cabbage casserole will be supper tonight, so no cooking required.  



So would Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> Welcome back monyk !
> Was wondering where you were
> 
> you have been missed here.


Thank you! It’s been busy with actually going to real work again, and then suddenly our trip is here! Our view from our villa and current view under a palapa on the beach. Beachside drink and food service. Today is a beach chill day - well we did paddle board this am- tomorrow is Tulum in the morning and probably parasailing in afternoon. Going to catchup on everyone now


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I'm a wee bit Irish on St. Paddy's day, so green it is!
> I can email you the recipe if you're interested...
> Love the Freddie and Darth Vader meme!
> 
> 
> My DDs spring break was cancelled too.  They have random 'mental health' days off in lieu.
> 
> 
> Sea air is the best remedy for nearly everything!
> 
> 
> Omelette for lunch sounds good.....might be my lunch today.  Thx for the idea!
> 
> 
> For some strange reason, DH prefers it chopped into the casserole.  It is easier to make rather than rolling.  I don't mind either way.  I'm fairly easy to please when it comes to food.
> 
> 
> What fruit trees do you have on your property?
> 
> 
> Vet bills are so costly!!!  But what do you do...they are our 'babies' and we take care of their needs.
> Sounds like you have 2 great cats!
> 
> 
> Enjoy your walk!  Not for me today, way too cold...
> 
> 
> Hope the new glasses work well for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busy running around morning.  Started with a trip to the dry cleaners for pick up.
> Then to chiropractor for an adjustment.  I go often to keep my back in good shape.  I've had back troubles since an injury in high school, and a subsequent surgery in college.
> Next was a quick trip to the tanning salon, and finished up with a stop at the gym!
> 
> After lunch, I will attend to some bills and do a load of laundry.  Left over cabbage casserole will be supper tonight, so no cooking required.
> 
> View attachment 562733
> 
> So would Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday!!!!!!!!



Oh yes please.....it sounds like one we`d enjoy. I`m terrible for not following recipes at all, I like to alter them usually, but always good to see a new one. 

We have apple, plum and pear trees. 

Sounds like a nice day for you, but sounds cold too! yes, stay wrapped up warm inside. That is a nice beach meme! 





Been a lovely evening tonight. After dinner got a call from a friend and we chatted for a while. Been a couple of months since we spoke, so we had a lot of catching up to do.

Enjoying the new book from the Book Group, so do a few others which is nice. Makes our discussion about it easier when we all like it. One lady won`t start it till the end of this week as she is busy with work. 

Think it`ll be an early night tonight. Been watching Person of Interest again, on to Season 2 tonight. Such a good show.


----------



## keishashadow

Monyk - that trip snuck up fast.  If see any of these ‘lil guys, tell them hello for me.  They are the funniest creatures.  Little beggars, surprisingly tame at the resorts.  Not so sure how they are in the wild

For those not familiar, Ciaotes, raccoon like. not to be confused with chupacabras


schumigirl said:


> lol.....wish I could like your post many times!!! How true.....thought I`d missed a joke there somehow...... yes, it`s nice to be happy in our own world without concerning ourselves over others.


Oh, there is a joke in there alright, of the unintended consequences sort


schumigirl said:


> Yes, hopefully sooner again! I do like Sapphire Falls a lot.....actually someone asked me the other day about what they call each building there......reminded them they`re called Guest Houses and not Towers in Sapphire Falls......named as not to be confused with RPR Towers........


I’ve day-dreamed that they turn it into a FOTL property . It is that nice.  Not my normal design aesthetic for a property but, it works.





macraven said:


> Keisha
> I always wish lame brains into the corn field.
> It works for me


Sage advice but, gotta watch...sometimes there are scary children lurking in there.


macraven said:


> back from today’s vet appointments
> More trouble for cat teeth
> 
> Think cat teeth issues cost more then kids teeth care


Oh my goodness, poor kitties


macraven said:


> just one of those things to deal with being a pet owner


You are selling yourself short here.  It’s a wonderful thing you are doing for them.


Realfoodfans said:


> Keisha Em is a teaching assistant but the child she was employed to support was moved to a special school at Christmas. She’s applying for new posts but not been many as a lot of SEN children not been in school and September till new intake.  So she volunteered to train up for Covid testing and is doing 3/4 sessions a week.  Enjoys the interaction and keeping her busy.


Sounds like a very special young lady to me



J'aime Paris said:


> Next was a quick trip to the tanning salon, and finished up with a stop at the gym!


I can smell the trip .   Good for you, getting there/planning is half the fun IMO


schumigirl said:


> We have apple, plum and pear trees.


What, no partridge?I miss having fruit trees, don’t miss raking up the fruit in the fall


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Monyk - that trip snuck up fast.  If see any of these ‘lil guys, tell them hello for me.  They are the funniest creatures.  Little beggars, surprisingly tame at the resorts.  Not so sure how they are in the wild
> View attachment 562763
> For those not familiar, Ciaotes, raccoon like. not to be confused with chupacabras
> 
> Oh, there is a joke in there alright, of the unintended consequences sort
> 
> I’ve day-dreamed that they turn it into a FOTL property . It is that nice.  Not my normal design aesthetic for a property but, it works.
> Sage advice but, gotta watch...sometimes there are scary children lurking in there.
> 
> Oh my goodness, poor kitties
> 
> You are selling yourself short here.  It’s a wonderful thing you are doing for them.
> 
> Sounds like a very special young lady to me
> 
> 
> I can smell the trip .   Good for you, getting there/planning is half the fun IMO
> 
> What, no partridge?I miss having fruit trees, don’t miss raking up the fruit in the fall



lol....oh I go the one in this thread alright it was the other I thought I`d missed.....but turns out, you hadn`t made a joke in the end, just someone thought you had......

I remember when it was being built, I thought we`d never stay there.....then we got a guided tour and we both fell in love with it too. I still think RP tops as our first choice, but only by a sliver as it does have the best bar in Universal property right there.....

lol....we do have a lot of partridges and pheasants around here and several other things we have no idea what they are.....not really a bird watcher. We do have some gorgeous owls though that are quite majestic to watch. Wish I knew more about them. Lots of wildlife too. No bears thankfully..... Yes, we do lose a lot of fruit to birds....they`ll take a peck from as many fruits as they can on the trees ignoring the many on the ground at times! That`s annoying......




Another early night last night......I think this cold weather is catching up on me....or could be the walking. Again, woke up not having a clue what day of the week it is......then remembered it`s my mum`s birthday, will call her in a little while.

Did get an email saying her flowers will be delivered.....tomorrow! So, they`ll be getting a call when they open asking why the 17th when I ordered and paid for them to be delivered today. Won`t be happy if she doesn`t get them today.

Think poached eggs this morning. Made double balsamic honey mustard chicken yesterday, so it can just be reheated tonight.....I`m thinking forward in case I don`t feel so good after the vaccine later today. They can just reheat that and make whatever they want to go with it.

Did plan a walk this morning, but seems we have some rain that doesn`t look to be stopping till much later.

Having a tea called Berry Pomp flavour this morning......part of a Christmas gift from someone.....lovely. I know where she got it so I`ll order some more of that.





























Have a wonderful Tuesday........




​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Firstly to Carol almost an exciting event today - a GP friend advised drink extra water for couple of days and take paracetamol before and later.  Sure it will go well for you.  Hope Mum gets her flowers.

Yes Keisha Em is lovely.  Sad to say almost too kind and thoughtful for this day and age.

Yuck we have rain this morning so no early walk. Kev is going out to help build the nursery furniture today and of course I’m not allowed to go so I’m planning to walk with Louie after some brunch.

DIL has booked us an appointment to view prams when stores reopen in April - does make me sad we have to do that.  Three allowed to view so that will be my involvement.

Have lamb Barnsley chops for our meal tonight. Grocery delivery moved back a day until tomorrow  so a few things running low.  We will cope as no desire to go far today.

So hoping everyone has a good day and people and pets all doing ok.


----------



## Lynne G

A terrific good morning to Schumi and Julie.  

Very dark and quiet again this morning. 30F, so still a cool enough morning,

Ooh Schumi has fruit trees and birds. Yeah, I have an apple tree, and between birds and the squirrels, not many left for me. A very happy birthday to your dear mum. I hope the flower delivery is today. Ooh have to look up that tea kind. Fruit teas, sometimes I like, sometimes not so much. Most of the time, I like plain tea. No milk, no sugar, no other flavor. Hope you will be enjoying some tea later today.

Julie, ah sorry raining out. While we have a cloudy day, rain is coming. Our dry spell will be broken today and days after today. Sweet getting ready for the baby. Yes, with restrictions still in place, no one allowed with person in hospital. Sad, when you cannot be with those you love. Hope Louie enjoys his later day walk. Such a cute dog.

And so my week day routine does keep track of those days of the week.  And ah yes, a Tuesday, so most likely no dinner cooking for Mac.  Taco Bell dinner plans should be her’s.  So homies, get that taco ordering or making tacos today.  See:



And so should every homie. And have that terrific Taco Tuesday, and give a cheer with that taco, Schumi’s mum has a birthday today.

Time for my tea routine. Refill needed, and breakfast hunt to begin.  Tacos today, maybe.  Later homies.  And a Good Morning to all.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> A terrific good morning to Schumi and Julie.
> 
> Very dark and quiet again this morning. 30F, so still a cool enough morning,
> 
> Ooh Schumi has fruit trees and birds. Yeah, I have an apple tree, and between birds and the squirrels, not many left for me. A very happy birthday to your dear mum. I hope the flower delivery is today. Ooh have to look up that tea kind. Fruit teas, sometimes I like, sometimes not so much. Most of the time, I like plain tea. No milk, no sugar, no other flavor. Hope you will be enjoying some tea later today.
> 
> Julie, ah sorry raining out. While we have a cloudy day, rain is coming. Our dry spell will be broken today and days after today. Sweet getting ready for the baby. Yes, with restrictions still in place, no one allowed with person in hospital. Sad, when you cannot be with those you love. Hope Louie enjoys his later day walk. Such a cute dog.
> 
> And so my week day routine does keep track of those days of the week.  And ah yes, a Tuesday, so most likely no dinner cooking for Mac.  Taco Bell dinner plans should be her’s.  So homies, get that taco ordering or making tacos today.  See:
> 
> View attachment 562832
> 
> And so should every homie. And have that terrific Taco Tuesday, and give a cheer with that taco, Schumi’s mum has a birthday today.
> 
> Time for my tea routine. Refill needed, and breakfast hunt to begin.  Tacos today, maybe.  Later homies.  And a Good Morning to all.



The brand is P&T. I think they’re from Germany, but mine came within a Harrods gift pack, I know you can order them online direct from both places. I like it a lot.

Thank you, I think mum is having a lovely day.




The sun came out so we did go a walk along the beach, it’s so mild today which is lovely......didn’t need a hat.

Got in and called mum who did get her flowers and she said they were stunning. When my sister and niece go over later they’ll send me a picture, but she is delighted with them. Just wish I could give them to her personally.

Thinking about lunch soon. Just doing some sandwiches today, chicken with Mayo, tomato and lettuce, no mayo for me....I prefer salad cream.

Little early to eat, but when you’re hungry........


----------



## macraven

That’s happy news the flowers did arrive today for your mum schumi!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Monykalyn said:


> Thank you! It’s been busy with actually going to real work again, and then suddenly our trip is here! Our view from our villa and current view under a palapa on the beach. Beachside drink and food service. Today is a beach chill day - well we did paddle board this am- tomorrow is Tulum in the morning and probably parasailing in afternoon. Going to catchup on everyone now


Gorgeous photos!  Have a wonderful vacation!



schumigirl said:


> Oh yes please.....it sounds like one we`d enjoy. I`m terrible for not following recipes at all, I like to alter them usually, but always good to see a new one.
> 
> We have apple, plum and pear trees.
> 
> Sounds like a nice day for you, but sounds cold too! yes, stay wrapped up warm inside. That is a nice beach meme!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been a lovely evening tonight. After dinner got a call from a friend and we chatted for a while. Been a couple of months since we spoke, so we had a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> Enjoying the new book from the Book Group, so do a few others which is nice. Makes our discussion about it easier when we all like it. One lady won`t start it till the end of this week as she is busy with work.
> 
> Think it`ll be an early night tonight. Been watching Person of Interest again, on to Season 2 tonight. Such a good show.


Had a headache last night, but will send the recipe soon.



keishashadow said:


> Monyk - that trip snuck up fast.  If see any of these ‘lil guys, tell them hello for me.  They are the funniest creatures.  Little beggars, surprisingly tame at the resorts.  Not so sure how they are in the wild
> View attachment 562763
> For those not familiar, Ciaotes, raccoon like. not to be confused with chupacabras
> 
> Oh, there is a joke in there alright, of the unintended consequences sort
> 
> I’ve day-dreamed that they turn it into a FOTL property . It is that nice.  Not my normal design aesthetic for a property but, it works.
> Sage advice but, gotta watch...sometimes there are scary children lurking in there.
> 
> Oh my goodness, poor kitties
> 
> You are selling yourself short here.  It’s a wonderful thing you are doing for them.
> 
> Sounds like a very special young lady to me
> 
> 
> I can smell the trip .   Good for you, getting there/planning is half the fun IMO
> 
> What, no partridge?I miss having fruit trees, don’t miss raking up the fruit in the fall


I've never come upon those Ciaotes at a resort.  How big are they?



schumigirl said:


> lol....oh I go the one in this thread alright it was the other I thought I`d missed.....but turns out, you hadn`t made a joke in the end, just someone thought you had......
> 
> I remember when it was being built, I thought we`d never stay there.....then we got a guided tour and we both fell in love with it too. I still think RP tops as our first choice, but only by a sliver as it does have the best bar in Universal property right there.....
> 
> lol....we do have a lot of partridges and pheasants around here and several other things we have no idea what they are.....not really a bird watcher. We do have some gorgeous owls though that are quite majestic to watch. Wish I knew more about them. Lots of wildlife too. No bears thankfully..... Yes, we do lose a lot of fruit to birds....they`ll take a peck from as many fruits as they can on the trees ignoring the many on the ground at times! That`s annoying......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another early night last night......I think this cold weather is catching up on me....or could be the walking. Again, woke up not having a clue what day of the week it is......then remembered it`s my mum`s birthday, will call her in a little while.
> 
> Did get an email saying her flowers will be delivered.....tomorrow! So, they`ll be getting a call when they open asking why the 17th when I ordered and paid for them to be delivered today. Won`t be happy if she doesn`t get them today.
> 
> Think poached eggs this morning. Made double balsamic honey mustard chicken yesterday, so it can just be reheated tonight.....I`m thinking forward in case I don`t feel so good after the vaccine later today. They can just reheat that and make whatever they want to go with it.
> 
> Did plan a walk this morning, but seems we have some rain that doesn`t look to be stopping till much later.
> 
> Having a tea called Berry Pomp flavour this morning......part of a Christmas gift from someone.....lovely. I know where she got it so I`ll order some more of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


My grandpa used to hunt partridges and pheasants.  My grandma would make creamed partridge breast over toast.  Pretty tasty!

A most happy birthday to your mum!!!!!

Good luck with your shot today!!!!!



Lynne G said:


> A terrific good morning to Schumi and Julie.
> 
> Very dark and quiet again this morning. 30F, so still a cool enough morning,
> 
> Ooh Schumi has fruit trees and birds. Yeah, I have an apple tree, and between birds and the squirrels, not many left for me. A very happy birthday to your dear mum. I hope the flower delivery is today. Ooh have to look up that tea kind. Fruit teas, sometimes I like, sometimes not so much. Most of the time, I like plain tea. No milk, no sugar, no other flavor. Hope you will be enjoying some tea later today.
> 
> Julie, ah sorry raining out. While we have a cloudy day, rain is coming. Our dry spell will be broken today and days after today. Sweet getting ready for the baby. Yes, with restrictions still in place, no one allowed with person in hospital. Sad, when you cannot be with those you love. Hope Louie enjoys his later day walk. Such a cute dog.
> 
> And so my week day routine does keep track of those days of the week.  And ah yes, a Tuesday, so most likely no dinner cooking for Mac.  Taco Bell dinner plans should be her’s.  So homies, get that taco ordering or making tacos today.  See:
> 
> View attachment 562832
> 
> And so should every homie. And have that terrific Taco Tuesday, and give a cheer with that taco, Schumi’s mum has a birthday today.
> 
> Time for my tea routine. Refill needed, and breakfast hunt to begin.  Tacos today, maybe.  Later homies.  And a Good Morning to all.


It's either gonna be taco or pizza Tuesday here tonight!  Haven't decided which yet...





I was put on a waitlist at a local pharmacy for the vaccine.  I can leave on a moments notice, and be at the pharmacy within 20 minutes.  So if they have a no-show, and the vaccine would be wasted, I could get a call.
I'm not sure how many others are on the waitlist ahead of me...

We ended up only getting 1-2 inches of snow last night.  Covers the cement and grass.  I knew winter wasn't finished with us quite yet.  But we should see around 50 degrees by Saturday, so the snow won't last long.

Happy  Tuesday !!!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

May your eyes soon be smiling. How i do love this day for puns.


Feels better to have gotten that out of my system.


----------



## keishashadow

Now, down to business 


schumigirl said:


> No bears thankfully...


Oh, you haven’t lived ‘till you’ve discovered a bear in your neighborhood.  All the cool kids are doing it lol. 

Reminds me, while away the 1st night a couple of something kept setting off my security camera for nearly an hour.  quite grainy images, but, still  as to what they were.  


schumigirl said:


> Did get an email saying her flowers will be delivered.....tomorrow! So, they`ll be getting a call when they open asking why the 17th when I ordered and paid for them to be delivered today. Won`t be happy if she doesn`t get them today.


Glad the order came through.  Have had abysmal results with online ordering thru the large delivery companies here.  They contract out to the loca shops mostly.  Unfortunately, they tend to ‘move’ their products that are on their last legs.  Now, I call the shop directly, sometimes the old ways are the best!


schumigirl said:


> Made double balsamic honey mustard chicken yesterday, so it can just be reheated tonight.....I`m thinking forward in case I don`t feel so good after the vaccine later today. They can just reheat that and make whatever they want to go with it.


Heck, cold sounds good too to me.

Have my corned beef/cabbage, taters & carrots in crock pot.  Will make the soda bread & the mr’s pot roasts  after I get back from a quick pop out to Ross for senior day.  Lots of lost ground to make up there during pandemic.  Need tons of candy for Easter, they typically have nicely discounted supply of the good stuff the family enjoys.  



schumigirl said:


> Berry Pomp


Sounds like a Pop singer from the 80’s


Realfoodfans said:


> Have lamb Barnsley chops


I know nothing of lamb, is that a brand or type of lamb?


Lynne G said:


> Tacos today, maybe. Later homies. And a Good Morning to all.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hi Keisha sorry Barnsley chops are a cut of lamb.  The lamb we buy is local but they are Swaledale breed.  The Swaledale is a Yorkshire sheep - hardy enough for the hilly area.  We love lamb but the GC aren’t as keen so tend to eat it when they aren’t here to eat!


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, getting green  soon, Keisha.  Nope won’t buy a corned beef roast, but did buy corn beef, and other lunch meat from a Jewish deli. Little one won’t eat corned beef.  Roast beef, yes maybe.  Steak, double yes.   At least this time of year, cabbage is cheap.  Your stew pot will be smelling delicious soon. 

Will look up that brand of tea, Schumi. And happy your mum got her beautiful flowers on her birthday. It is sad you could not deliver in person. Hope your lunch was good. Not a fan of lamb, but DH enjoys eating it.

MonyK, such a cute picture of those animals.  Guess I never stayed in that resort to see them. Glad you are having a great time.

Tea is good this morning.  Even DH said the house felt cold.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and a SAN:

Sunrise was at 7:08am this morning, and sunset will be at 7:08pm tonight.

Add drizzling right now.  Phone says will stop in 17 minutes.

Thus so, this live weather report.


----------



## keishashadow

J'aime Paris said:


> I've never come upon those Ciaotes at a resort. How big are they?


Large raccoon size, we tend to go south to get away from the hubbub of Cancun, love the Valentin Imperial in Rivera Maya area.  Being more rural, probably why the little guys proliferate there.  Well, along with el tourists feeding them 



Realfoodfans said:


> We love lamb but the GC aren’t as keen so tend to eat it when they aren’t here to eat!


I’m with the GC, an acquired taste that I just haven’t developed.  Will say that I rather enjoyed these little mini chops that they served at a function we attended at Trader Sams.  Believe they were a frence’d rack?  Had to sample them as grown near my home, their lamb is in great demand, said to be world renown, Elysian Farms.

Far too much in way of alcohol pairings with the food (mostly whiskey which throws me for a loop). Was glad we decided to uber up from the resort.  Even tho I passed off at least half of my servings to the mr,  I wound up sleeping from late afternoon till morning...light weight I am 

The chops were tiny, no bigger than a deck of cards.  Admittedly, quite tasty even to me.  Just the right size of a sampling.  The mr just couldn’t. You should’ve seen the piranhas around us vying for his cast off


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Thus so, this live weather report.


You could get a side gig going there


----------



## cam757

DS's high school orientation went well.  A super quick tour of the school.  It was neat to walk through the school again. I have not been inside since I graduated almost 27 years ago.  Wow, that seems strange to say.  Nothing changed other than other than the building showing it's age and in desperate need of a good landscaping job.  Just like most everything else, DS seemed indifferent. I am nervous for him though.  

Mom is doing fine after her 2nd shot on Sunday.  Just a very sore arm.   We were in and out after her 15 minute observation period. 

Off to do some grocery shopping. I need to get some cabbage for my corned beef and cabbage tomorrow.  



keishashadow said:


> Heading to disney WL on 4/30, will wind up that trip a few days onsite at Universal, HR. My adult children ‘threatened’ me to come home for Mother’s Day  I’ve gone missing several years lol



That will be nice.  I love the Wilderness Lodge.    I was thinking on adding a day or two at WDW but I decided to hold off in case we decide to return in the fall. It has been several years since we have been to WDW and I would love to see all the new attractions.  We have been to UOR twice for Mother's Day but have always flown back on Sunday in time to spend with my mom but the best flight I can find is late Sunday night so I had to ask her if she would be okay celebrating another day. Of course she was fine. Hopefully my brother will pick up the slack and take her to lunch or something. 



Charade67 said:


> We will miss each other. I will be in Orlando at the end of May, but at Disney.



That is too bad.  I was looking at the end of May since that is DS's birthday but he always has exams that time of the year so we are going to stick with Mother's Day. Maybe in the fall then. I think I remember you saying you are going in October.


----------



## keishashadow

cam757 said:


> Sunday night so I had to ask her if she would be okay celebrating another day. Of course she was fine. Hopefully my brother will pick up the slack and take her to lunch or something.


I’m sure she will be happy for you.  Can always make it up to her the next weekend.  Double the fun for her.   

WL is the mr’s favorite resort.  Bought it waaay back when it was the only MK resort.  Crazy there are now three of them!

Speaking of crazy, not quite there yet, i do know StP day is tomorrow.   So is my 1st Dental day in ages, tooth chipped off, couple of missing crowns.  Figure there will be no solid food for me afterwards; so, officially starting the partee early. May even pull out the baileys after my errands today to see if i can find a decaf kcup.


cam757 said:


> Maybe in the fall then. I think I remember you saying you are going in October.


Yes, like clockwork .  Invasion of SANs people, gathering of the clans if you will haha


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> May your eyes soon be smiling. How i do love this day for puns.
> View attachment 562861View attachment 562862View attachment 562863View attachment 562864View attachment 562865
> 
> Feels better to have gotten that out of my system.


Love all these!!  Have me questioning my calendar.....




Realfoodfans said:


> Hi Keisha sorry Barnsley chops are a cut of lamb.  The lamb we buy is local but they are Swaledale breed.  The Swaledale is a Yorkshire sheep - hardy enough for the hilly area.  We love lamb but the GC aren’t as keen so tend to eat it when they aren’t here to eat!
> View attachment 562875


Those chops look quite nice.  Lamb isn't eaten often in my area.  Almost never on a menu in a restaurant.



keishashadow said:


> Large raccoon size, we tend to go south to get away from the hubbub of Cancun, love the Valentin Imperial in Rivera Maya area.  Being more rural, probably why the little guys proliferate there.  Well, along with el tourists feeding them
> 
> 
> I’m with the GC, an acquired taste that I just haven’t developed.  Will say that I rather enjoyed these little mini chops that they served at a function we attended at Trader Sams.  Believe they were a frence’d rack?  Had to sample them as grown near my home, their lamb is in great demand, said to be world renown, Elysian Farms.
> 
> Far too much in way of alcohol pairings with the food (mostly whiskey which throws me for a loop). Was glad we decided to uber up from the resort.  Even tho I passed off at least half of my servings to the mr,  I wound up sleeping from late afternoon till morning...light weight I am
> 
> The chops were tiny, no bigger than a deck of cards.  Admittedly, quite tasty even to me.  Just the right size of a sampling.  The mr just couldn’t. You should’ve seen the piranhas around us vying for his cast off


Large raccoon size?  As long as they're friendly, lol!!!



cam757 said:


> DS's high school orientation went well.  A super quick tour of the school.  It was neat to walk through the school again. I have not been inside since I graduated almost 27 years ago.  Wow, that seems strange to say.  Nothing changed other than other than the building showing it's age and in desperate need of a good landscaping job.  Just like most everything else, DS seemed indifferent. I am nervous for him though.
> 
> Mom is doing fine after her 2nd shot on Sunday.  Just a very sore arm.   We were in and out after her 15 minute observation period.
> 
> Off to do some grocery shopping. I need to get some cabbage for my corned beef and cabbage tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> That will be nice.  I love the Wilderness Lodge.    I was thinking on adding a day or two at WDW but I decided to hold off in case we decide to return in the fall. It has been several years since we have been to WDW and I would love to see all the new attractions.  We have been to UOR twice for Mother's Day but have always flown back on Sunday in time to spend with my mom but the best flight I can find is late Sunday night so I had to ask her if she would be okay celebrating another day. Of course she was fine. Hopefully my brother will pick up the slack and take her to lunch or something.
> 
> 
> 
> That is too bad.  I was looking at the end of May since that is DS's birthday but he always has exams that time of the year so we are going to stick with Mother's Day. Maybe in the fall then. I think I remember you saying you are going in October.


Ah, high school memories!  I sure your DS will do well!
I remember having some of the same teachers my dad had when he was in high school.  It has now been turned into an admin building.




My headache from last night is still lingering....
I may actually take a nap, which is quite rare for me.  And pizza for supper has been decided....easy.


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> I’m sure she will be happy for you.  Can always make it up to her the next weekend.  Double the fun for her.
> 
> WL is the mr’s favorite resort.  Bought it waaay back when it was the only MK resort.  Crazy there are now three of them!
> 
> Speaking of crazy, not quite there yet, i do know StP day is tomorrow.   So is my 1st Dental day in ages, tooth chipped off, couple of missing crowns.  Figure there will be no solid food for me afterwards; so, officially starting the partee early. May even pull out the baileys after my errands today to see if i can find a decaf kcup.
> 
> Yes, like clockwork .  Invasion of SANs people, gathering of the clans if you will haha


Oh good!  I was wondering, but didn't want to say it, lol!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> That’s happy news the flowers did arrive today for your mum schumi!




Thanks mac.....she was thrilled with them.....




J'aime Paris said:


> Gorgeous photos!  Have a wonderful vacation!
> 
> 
> Had a headache last night, but will send the recipe soon.
> 
> 
> I've never come upon those Ciaotes at a resort.  How big are they?
> 
> 
> My grandpa used to hunt partridges and pheasants.  My grandma would make creamed partridge breast over toast.  Pretty tasty!
> 
> A most happy birthday to your mum!!!!!
> 
> Good luck with your shot today!!!!!
> 
> 
> It's either gonna be taco or pizza Tuesday here tonight!  Haven't decided which yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was put on a waitlist at a local pharmacy for the vaccine.  I can leave on a moments notice, and be at the pharmacy within 20 minutes.  So if they have a no-show, and the vaccine would be wasted, I could get a call.
> I'm not sure how many others are on the waitlist ahead of me...
> 
> We ended up only getting 1-2 inches of snow last night.  Covers the cement and grass.  I knew winter wasn't finished with us quite yet.  But we should see around 50 degrees by Saturday, so the snow won't last long.
> 
> Happy  Tuesday !!!!!!



no rush Lori....hope the headache is better now, they`re not fun. 

I`m not a fan of pheasant or partridge, too gamey for me. I`m ok with venison if served correctly, but even so at times it`s a little too much like liver for me. But, weirdly I do like venison. 

Hope you get the call soon and happy you didn`t get as much snow as you thought, and warmer weather around the corner.....

Go with pizza....but then I hate tacos......lol......






keishashadow said:


> Now, down to business
> 
> Oh, you haven’t lived ‘till you’ve discovered a bear in your neighborhood.  All the cool kids are doing it lol.
> 
> Reminds me, while away the 1st night a couple of something kept setting off my security camera for nearly an hour.  quite grainy images, but, still  as to what they were.
> 
> Glad the order came through.  Have had abysmal results with online ordering thru the large delivery companies here.  They contract out to the loca shops mostly.  Unfortunately, they tend to ‘move’ their products that are on their last legs.  Now, I call the shop directly, sometimes the old ways are the best!
> 
> Heck, cold sounds good too to me.
> 
> Have my corned beef/cabbage, taters & carrots in crock pot.  Will make the soda bread & the mr’s pot roasts  after I get back from a quick pop out to Ross for senior day.  Lots of lost ground to make up there during pandemic.  Need tons of candy for Easter, they typically have nicely discounted supply of the good stuff the family enjoys.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a Pop singer from the 80’s
> 
> I know nothing of lamb, is that a brand or type of lamb?
> 
> View attachment 562869




lol....it does sound a bit like an 80`s singer.....oh hell no.....I could live happily never meeting a bear or knowing one is in the vicinity.....I`m bad enough with wild cats around! 

I usually call a florist in the next town to my mum, but they closed their doors for good recently, such a shame as they were marvellous. Family owned for years, but couldn`t survive this. They never joined Interflora, so kept their local feel and I always knew the flowers would be top quality and last for ages. I do miss using them already. But, mum said these were quite spectacular, and yes, I was wary using an online company, but, delivered as requested and top quality.....happy mum. 





Lynne G said:


> Hehe, getting green  soon, Keisha.  Nope won’t buy a corned beef roast, but did buy corn beef, and other lunch meat from a Jewish deli. Little one won’t eat corned beef.  Roast beef, yes maybe.  Steak, double yes.   At least this time of year, cabbage is cheap.  Your stew pot will be smelling delicious soon.
> 
> Will look up that brand of tea, Schumi. And happy your mum got her beautiful flowers on her birthday. It is sad you could not deliver in person. Hope your lunch was good. Not a fan of lamb, but DH enjoys eating it.
> 
> MonyK, such a cute picture of those animals.  Guess I never stayed in that resort to see them. Glad you are having a great time.
> 
> Tea is good this morning.  Even DH said the house felt cold.



It is lovely. I looked and Harrods are taking orders for it right now. I`m sure you might find a supplier in the US too. I didn`t look into it that much. 




keishashadow said:


> Large raccoon size, we tend to go south to get away from the hubbub of Cancun, love the Valentin Imperial in Rivera Maya area.  Being more rural, probably why the little guys proliferate there.  Well, along with el tourists feeding them
> 
> 
> I’m with the GC, an acquired taste that I just haven’t developed.  Will say that I rather enjoyed these little mini chops that they served at a function we attended at Trader Sams.  Believe they were a frence’d rack?  Had to sample them as grown near my home, their lamb is in great demand, said to be world renown, Elysian Farms.
> 
> Far too much in way of alcohol pairings with the food (mostly whiskey which throws me for a loop). Was glad we decided to uber up from the resort.  Even tho I passed off at least half of my servings to the mr,  I wound up sleeping from late afternoon till morning...light weight I am
> 
> The chops were tiny, no bigger than a deck of cards.  Admittedly, quite tasty even to me.  Just the right size of a sampling.  The mr just couldn’t. You should’ve seen the piranhas around us vying for his cast off




French trimmed rack of lamb is a treat. I am of course biased for Scottish Lamb but a good farmer will always produce good lamb and we have an abundance in this country of lamb. 

In Scotland a lamb leg steak is called a Gigot chop.....pronounced jiggit (no kidding) from the French pronunciation Gigot....silent T. They are divine.....





cam757 said:


> DS's high school orientation went well.  A super quick tour of the school.  It was neat to walk through the school again. I have not been inside since I graduated almost 27 years ago.  Wow, that seems strange to say.  Nothing changed other than other than the building showing it's age and in desperate need of a good landscaping job.  Just like most everything else, DS seemed indifferent. I am nervous for him though.
> 
> Mom is doing fine after her 2nd shot on Sunday.  Just a very sore arm.   We were in and out after her 15 minute observation period.
> 
> Off to do some grocery shopping. I need to get some cabbage for my corned beef and cabbage tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> That will be nice.  I love the Wilderness Lodge.    I was thinking on adding a day or two at WDW but I decided to hold off in case we decide to return in the fall. It has been several years since we have been to WDW and I would love to see all the new attractions.  We have been to UOR twice for Mother's Day but have always flown back on Sunday in time to spend with my mom but the best flight I can find is late Sunday night so I had to ask her if she would be okay celebrating another day. Of course she was fine. Hopefully my brother will pick up the slack and take her to lunch or something.
> 
> 
> 
> That is too bad.  I was looking at the end of May since that is DS's birthday but he always has exams that time of the year so we are going to stick with Mother's Day. Maybe in the fall then. I think I remember you saying you are going in October.



Glad your mum is doing ok after her vaccine. Hope she continues to feel well. And good wishes to your son. Hopefully he`ll be just fine. 

I`d love to go back through my old schools.....although one is gone completely now.....my primary school where I went from age 4 till 10 almost 11 is still there though.




Vaccine went well today......didn`t feel a thing as the needle went in and almost four hours later arm is just a little bit, not really painful yet, just a little heavy. The pharmacy I went to was very well organised and the young lady who vaccinated me was just lovely, all the staff were as soon as you entered.

But, Tom got a call from our Dr`s office and he gets done there on Thursday now instead of 40 minutes away on Saturday. We made sure to cancel those appts. It`s much closer to our own Dr`s offices. 

Now I wait for the side effects.....if any. 

Happy Tuesday......


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you get no side effects Schumi.  And nice DH will be getting his too, now much closer to home.  

Hailing now, but very little ones that ting on the windows.

Pizza sounds good Paris. Hope your headache is better now. Felt like I was getting one, so drugs and some caffeine, and okay so far. Just tired, as restless bedmate last night.

A what for dinner. Thinking pasta or maybe kids will put some fries in the fryer and will make some steak sandwiches, as picked up some shaved beef from the butcher today. That or chicken something. Ooh maybe chicken parmigiana. Ah, have to see what family in the mood for. Late lunch, so no one begging to have food made yet.

Yes, Schumi, I can sometimes get European food items here, or ordered from a US importer. I do get some brands of English tea. And there is a local tea seller of which I like her selection of loose teas.

And so, that late afternoon or not quiet dinner time tea. And baked some shortbread cookies. So dessert or a snack before dinner. I like eating them with a cup of tea. Funny, I did not think little one likes those type of cookies, but she already ate quite a few when they came out of the oven. I just put a little bit of sugar on top when they are still warm. Yum.

And after hearing a commercial for insurance too many times, I can’t get scoop there it is song they do about ice cream. So will certainly get into our ice cream later tonight. I tend to always buy vanilla, as then all can add what they like. Jimmies or chocolate or caramel syrup. Then maraschino cherries and nuts. We have it all. Including chocolate and multi colored jimmies. Though most of the time, I eat it plain. When on sale, there are certain brands I will buy. Some vanilla brands are not as good as other brands’ vanilla.


----------



## Charade67

Another quiet day today although I did have to spend some time on hold with an insurance company. 



J'aime Paris said:


> My DDs spring break was cancelled too. They have random 'mental health' days off in lieu.


 B still has to go to her classes, but the professors have been instructed that they can't assign any work this week. I think this is ridiculous. 



Monykalyn said:


> Our view from our villa and current view under a palapa on the beach.


Great pictures. Have a nice vacation. 



schumigirl said:


> Got in and called mum who did get her flowers and she said they were stunning.


 Glad she got them in time. Happy birthday to her. 



J'aime Paris said:


> I was put on a waitlist at a local pharmacy for the vaccine. I can leave on a moments notice, and be at the pharmacy within 20 minutes. So if they have a no-show, and the vaccine would be wasted, I could get a call.
> I'm not sure how many others are on the waitlist ahead of me...


What a great idea. I don't know if any place near us is doing waitlists.



keishashadow said:


> Have my corned beef/cabbage, taters & carrots in crock pot. Will make the soda bread & the mr’s pot roasts after I get back from a quick pop out to Ross for senior day.


Yum. We never do anything special for St. Patrick's Day.



cam757 said:


> DS's high school orientation went well. A super quick tour of the school. It was neat to walk through the school again. I have not been inside since I graduated almost 27 years ago. Wow, that seems strange to say. Nothing changed other than other than the building showing it's age and in desperate need of a good landscaping job. Just like most everything else, DS seemed indifferent. I am nervous for him though.


 I have not been back inside my high school since a couple of days after my graduation when I returned my diploma and asked for it to be reprinted with the correct spelling of my name. A few years ago most of it was torn down and rebuilt, so it's not really the same place. 



cam757 said:


> That is too bad. I was looking at the end of May since that is DS's birthday but he always has exams that time of the year so we are going to stick with Mother's Day. Maybe in the fall then. I think I remember you saying you are going in October.


I will be there for a brief visit October 2-3.  I would love to meet if you are in town. 



schumigirl said:


> Vaccine went well today......didn`t feel a thing as the needle went in and almost four hours later arm is just a little bit, not really painful yet, just a little heavy. The pharmacy I went to was very well organised and the young lady who vaccinated me was just lovely, all the staff were as soon as you entered.
> 
> But, Tom got a call from our Dr`s office and he gets done there on Thursday now instead of 40 minutes away on Saturday. We made sure to cancel those appts. It`s much closer to our own Dr`s offices.
> 
> Now I wait for the side effects.....if any.


Glad all went well. Hoping for mild side effects, if any. Nice that Tom was able to get an appointment sooner and closer. My husband is still scheduled for Saturday. He had the option of Friday afternoon, but I advised him against it since he takes a martial arts class Friday nights. 

Dh came home and is now napping. I guess I'll wait until he wakes up before starting dinner. Tonight I'm attempting a low carb cheeseburger casserole.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> And after hearing a commercial for insurance too many times, I can’t get scoop there it is song they do about ice cream.


That's my favorite of those commercials. I love the look on the teenage girl's face.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick afternoon stop in!

Finally able to get in here to post.  Had a busy weekend working, and putzing around the house.  I worked both Sat and Sunday and as well as last night.  I do have this weekend off.  We are heading to see the kids in Calgary, and help them pack up.  Their moving days are a month away now.  They are moving closer to us.  So instead of a 6.5 - 7 hr drive, we only have a 4 - 4.5 hr drive.  

Had to take my car into the mechanic.  Had some lights light up on the dash, so DH got her into the place where they take all their work vehicles.  Our regular mechanic didn't have any room to look at her until next week.  I wasn't comfortable waiting and driving her until then.  She needs about 1500.00 worth of work and maintenance done.  I've had her for 8 years now, and besides oil changes and basic maintenance, she is needing a little tlc.  



macraven said:


> Doing better as each day goes by


Mac...I'm glad to hear your feeling better everyday.  Have a great taco Tuesday


Lynne G said:


> So ending with a happy note: Spring arrives to end this week.


We are having some great spring temperatures here too...I hope that they will now stay...and not have Mother Nature decide to share more snow with us.  


Monykalyn said:


> Thank you! It’s been busy with actually going to real work again, and then suddenly our trip is here! Our view from our villa and current view under a palapa on the beach. Beachside drink and food service. Today is a beach chill day - well we did paddle board this am- tomorrow is Tulum in the morning and probably parasailing in afternoon. Going to catchup on everyone now


Great Pictures.  My feet actually tingled when I seen the beach picture!  Enjoy your trip~~~~


schumigirl said:


> Just wish I could give them to her personally.


 I can totally relate. I haven't hugged my Mom or sisters since July.  It's been way too long for so many of us to see family.  


J'aime Paris said:


> I may actually take a nap, which is quite rare for me. And pizza for supper has been decided....easy.


That's a great plan for some self care.  It sounds like your body is needing it.  I would never turn away a chance to order in some pizza!!!


schumigirl said:


> Vaccine went well today......didn`t feel a thing as the needle went in and almost four hours later arm is just a little bit, not really painful yet, just a little heavy. The pharmacy I went to was very well organised and the young lady who vaccinated me was just lovely, all the staff were as soon as you entered.


I'm glad you got your first poke!!!!  It is time for the world to return to some sort of normal.  The mental health of sooooo many is going to be felt for years in healthcare.


Lynne G said:


> And so, that late afternoon or not quiet dinner time tea. And baked some shortbread cookies. So dessert or a snack before dinner. I like eating them with a cup of tea. Funny, I did not think little one likes those type of cookies, but she already ate quite a few when they came out of the oven. I just put a little bit of sugar on top when they are still warm. Yum.


Yum!!!!  Tea just tastes so much better when we have a nice sweet treat.  I love to have my tea with a little muffin.  

Well, some sort of chicken in on the menu for tonight.  Not sure how I'm exactly going to whip it up yet, but I'm sure I'll be using the air fryer again tonight lol.  Seriously, it has been used every night since we bought it.  

Take care everyone!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep,  never thought I’d like an air fryer, Pumpkin, but we use ours almost every day too.  Ack to have to had to work these last couple of days.  And ack to that car bill.  Yeah, older cars have that kind of work even with routine care.  Glad you could get it worked on after seeing that light go on.  Enjoy your evening.  And yes, I always enjoy something with a sweet taste with my tea.  Shortbreads are one of my favorite.  I don’t make them often, and do buy them sometimes.  Been quite awhile, so with a cool feeling day, nice to heat up the kitchen and have some good smells from the oven.  

We ended up with family choice of cheesesteak with fried orange peppers and onions. No cheese or onions for little one. No onions for me. They were delicious. We have some great rolls from a local famous commercial bread maker. I buy them loose from one of our local grocery stores. Now enjoying some ice cream and have a throw over my lap. Seems hailing again, as now tinging heard against the windows. Very dark evening. And our area must be thirsty, as predicted to be a very rainy Thursday. Eh, hope the camel is not in the rain tomorrow.


----------



## Monykalyn

Sorry so long! And belated happy bday to all the UK moms (or is it mums).



KStarfish82 said:


> y we took Hope for her first haircut. I was trying to hold off, but it was just way too out of control.


 oh my gosh what a cutie pie!


Realfoodfans said:


> Em is Covid testing at J’s school today so I’m looking forward to collecting L after her first day back in the classroom. Hope she’s enjoyed seeing all her friends.


 ah food for her and yes hope she’s enjoyed the social interaction even if limited!


schumigirl said:


> thought it was one of the worst written books I`d ever tried to read. It was like a 13 year old had written it.....dreadful!


 ditto. Couldn’t get past the first two chapters.


macraven said:


> This is how it was for me when I had the first injection.
> Same pattern


 glad you’re feeling better now. Some have definite rougher times than others


cam757 said:


> Thanks for the HBD wishes for DH. He had a nice low key birthday. We went to a local seafood restaurant last night. He had the seafood platter and I had a salmon stack, which was salmon with grilled shrimp and a broiled crabcake topped with She Crab Soup. It was delicious but probably could have done without the She Crab. Definitely not a low carb when you add in the two hushpuppies  Back to the diet today though. DH ended up returning his sunglasses. I kind of figured he would but it is the thought that counts, Lol. He bought a fishing rod instead.


 Late Happy bday to him!


cam757 said:


> Waiting on my silicone egg cup mold to come from Amazon so I can make egg bites in my instant pot. I tried the Starbucks version and fell in love... although they are higher in carbs. I will try to make them with a lower carb recipe.


 Going to have to look up an egg mold now- always need ways to cook eggs!


Charade67 said:


> I just heard that a student at B’s university took their own life over the weekend. There are no details, but I think I discovered the reason for the fire trucks and police cars Saturday night.





Charade67 said:


> This is the 7th client we’ve lost since I started working here. Only one was mental health related.


 goodness you’ve had a rough go recently! Hope the BG trip was able to lift spirits. 


keishashadow said:


> Yesterday Watched a woman get scolded for trying on a jacket in the store. Manager indicated it then had to sit in a return/decontamination room.





Charade67 said:


> don't understand the mentality of some of the stores.


 Me neither, especially as it makes now sense now to have some of the stupid rules as we w known for months now the viable virus isn’t long for surfaces.


Realfoodfans said:


> Just heard the mini egg cake made by L has won her a Homepride Mini Baker award. Homepride is one of our larger baking supplies companies for flour etc. Her prize will come in the post she will be thrilled.


 wow congratulations to L!


Charade67 said:


> am so looking forward to it. This will be my first ever solo trip anywhere.


 Will miss you by a few days but I’m sure you’ll have fun!


Realfoodfans said:


> Our clocks don’t change until the end of this month Lynne - I agree it’s time it was stopped. Unnecessary now.





Lynne G said:


> Such a silly rule when our bodies know the time. Oh well. Rant over.


 agreed. If we didn’t “fall forward” we wouldn’t need to spring back and therefore farmers would have the same amount of daylight.  Oh however did they manage before the modern invention of artificially shifting days?


keishashadow said:


> That said, I forget how to “ignore” a troll here. Duh, Can I buy a vowel?


 I’ve sometimes wished for mute or ignore IRL too .


schumigirl said:


> Sulfites don`t usually bother me too much, it`s the other chemicals they must use in abundance in cheap wine.


 sulfates do me in for sure. 


schumigirl said:


> crikey, her vet bill could feed Spain! I dread to think what it would be if any of them ever needed any treatment.


. Um I may have paid to an online vet visit for my chicken when we had the wicked snowstorm/cold and she suddenly started sounding like a bullhorn


schumigirl said:


> Now I wait for the side effects.....if any.


 really hoping the sore arm is worst of it! Had mild effects both times but just lingered longer second shot.


keishashadow said:


> Feels better to have gotten that out of my system.


LOVE THEM!

Tulum today was really interesting. The Mayans were really resourceful. Always amazing seeing historical things in person. Too windy for parasailing, but we venture off resort to more of the elbow area (we are closer to top of the “7”) found a a little place on public beach aNd had a couple cervezas, the did a bit of shopping p, went up in Cancun wheel, tequila tasting- got a limited run tequila that is so smooth it is definitely a “slow sip” drink. All the people we’ve talked to are happy tourists are coming back, kinda holding their breath spring break is good like Christmas, our wait person on the beach yesterday was out of work for ten months. The guy who sold us the tequila came from Cuba 3 mo this ago to try to make some money to support his family at home. He got the job because of his English skills.
View to Caribbean side of hotel zone on the wheel, and a couple from Tulum.  The sea is a gorgeous turquoise color. Like a saturated Instagram filter


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Live trip report from MonyK.  Very much enjoy reading and seeing your pictures.  Long ago, I lived in Mexico City, and got as far as Acapulco.  Not really feeling going back to Mexico any time soon, though our cruise went to Cozumel, and kids enjoyed the port so much, one of the places they’d like to see again, though do not want to go to  on another Western cruise, like the Eastern islands more. Aww, poor chicken.  I think the sole old lady chicken neighbor is still clucking.  Seems the flashing red lights on the coop can still be seen. So alive still, I think so.  Been so cool last couple of days, did not hear any clucking.  They do keep it inside their home some of the time now.  Hope your chicken was okay.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Nice report Monykalyn.  Thank you for sharing your photos. We enjoyed a trip to Tulum a few years ago. So sad to hear about the staff.  Some of the best wait and bar staff.
Lynne there are some beautiful places in Mexico but we didn’t like Cozumel very much - though we went over a few times to a sister resort as the ferry was literally minutes away and the snorkelling was good there for Kev and DS.

We have veterinary insurance for Louie.  Never had it before but costs have rocketed so much we chose to this time.  Can be thousands if a significant illness or injury.

Grocery shopping delivery sometime this morning but no confirmation yet of the hour.

Happy Wednesday all.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Another quiet day today although I did have to spend some time on hold with an insurance company.
> 
> B still has to go to her classes, but the professors have been instructed that they can't assign any work this week. I think this is ridiculous.
> 
> Great pictures. Have a nice vacation.
> 
> Glad she got them in time. Happy birthday to her.
> 
> What a great idea. I don't know if any place near us is doing waitlists.
> 
> Yum. We never do anything special for St. Patrick's Day.
> 
> I have not been back inside my high school since a couple of days after my graduation when I returned my diploma and asked for it to be reprinted with the correct spelling of my name. A few years ago most of it was torn down and rebuilt, so it's not really the same place.
> 
> I will be there for a brief visit October 2-3.  I would love to meet if you are in town.
> 
> 
> Glad all went well. Hoping for mild side effects, if any. Nice that Tom was able to get an appointment sooner and closer. My husband is still scheduled for Saturday. He had the option of Friday afternoon, but I advised him against it since he takes a martial arts class Friday nights.
> 
> Dh came home and is now napping. I guess I'll wait until he wakes up before starting dinner. Tonight I'm attempting a low carb cheeseburger casserole.




Thank you, she still managed to have a lovely birthday. 

Yes your husband avoiding Friday night is a good idea, just in case. And we are pleased Tom is getting done closer and sooner.....

Hope dinner was good.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick afternoon stop in!
> 
> Finally able to get in here to post.  Had a busy weekend working, and putzing around the house.  I worked both Sat and Sunday and as well as last night.  I do have this weekend off.  We are heading to see the kids in Calgary, and help them pack up.  Their moving days are a month away now.  They are moving closer to us.  So instead of a 6.5 - 7 hr drive, we only have a 4 - 4.5 hr drive.
> 
> Had to take my car into the mechanic.  Had some lights light up on the dash, so DH got her into the place where they take all their work vehicles.  Our regular mechanic didn't have any room to look at her until next week.  I wasn't comfortable waiting and driving her until then.  She needs about 1500.00 worth of work and maintenance done.  I've had her for 8 years now, and besides oil changes and basic maintenance, she is needing a little tlc.
> 
> 
> Mac...I'm glad to hear your feeling better everyday.  Have a great taco Tuesday
> 
> We are having some great spring temperatures here too...I hope that they will now stay...and not have Mother Nature decide to share more snow with us.
> 
> Great Pictures.  My feet actually tingled when I seen the beach picture!  Enjoy your trip~~~~
> 
> I can totally relate. I haven't hugged my Mom or sisters since July.  It's been way too long for so many of us to see family.
> 
> That's a great plan for some self care.  It sounds like your body is needing it.  I would never turn away a chance to order in some pizza!!!
> 
> I'm glad you got your first poke!!!!  It is time for the world to return to some sort of normal.  The mental health of sooooo many is going to be felt for years in healthcare.
> 
> Yum!!!!  Tea just tastes so much better when we have a nice sweet treat.  I love to have my tea with a little muffin.
> 
> Well, some sort of chicken in on the menu for tonight.  Not sure how I'm exactly going to whip it up yet, but I'm sure I'll be using the air fryer again tonight lol.  Seriously, it has been used every night since we bought it.
> 
> Take care everyone!!!!!




Good news on the family moving closer Pumpkin.......albeit still a distance. Oh July is such a long time ago isn`t it. It`s quite hard at times to think just how hard this pandemic has affected so many people. I saw mum and family in August before the next set of restrictions kicked in. Seems forever. 

Yes, very happy to have the first one out of the way.






Monykalyn said:


> Sorry so long! And belated happy bday to all the UK moms (or is it mums).
> 
> oh my gosh what a cutie pie!
> ah food for her and yes hope she’s enjoyed the social interaction even if limited!
> ditto. Couldn’t get past the first two chapters.
> glad you’re feeling better now. Some have definite rougher times than others
> Late Happy bday to him!
> Going to have to look up an egg mold now- always need ways to cook eggs!
> 
> goodness you’ve had a rough go recently! Hope the BG trip was able to lift spirits.
> 
> Me neither, especially as it makes now sense now to have some of the stupid rules as we w known for months now the viable virus isn’t long for surfaces.
> wow congratulations to L!
> Will miss you by a few days but I’m sure you’ll have fun!
> 
> agreed. If we didn’t “fall forward” we wouldn’t need to spring back and therefore farmers would have the same amount of daylight.  Oh however did they manage before the modern invention of artificially shifting days?
> I’ve sometimes wished for mute or ignore IRL too .
> sulfates do me in for sure.
> . Um I may have paid to an online vet visit for my chicken when we had the wicked snowstorm/cold and she suddenly started sounding like a bullhorn
> really hoping the sore arm is worst of it! Had mild effects both times but just lingered longer second shot.
> 
> LOVE THEM!
> 
> Tulum today was really interesting. The Mayans were really resourceful. Always amazing seeing historical things in person. Too windy for parasailing, but we venture off resort to more of the elbow area (we are closer to top of the “7”) found a a little place on public beach aNd had a couple cervezas, the did a bit of shopping p, went up in Cancun wheel, tequila tasting- got a limited run tequila that is so smooth it is definitely a “slow sip” drink. All the people we’ve talked to are happy tourists are coming back, kinda holding their breath spring break is good like Christmas, our wait person on the beach yesterday was out of work for ten months. The guy who sold us the tequila came from Cuba 3 mo this ago to try to make some money to support his family at home. He got the job because of his English skills.
> View to Caribbean side of hotel zone on the wheel, and a couple from Tulum.  The sea is a gorgeous turquoise color. Like a saturated Instagram filter



Thanks Monyk.....moms or mums works 

Lovely pictures.....glad you`re having a nice vacation, it does look lovely and the tequila tasting on the wheel sounds so good! 






Well, had another good sleep, albeit I think it was fatigue as I felt a little wiped out rather than tired before bed last night......but this morning my arm is a little tender and feel stiff more than sore. 

Only did a few little jobs and feel as if I`ve been working for hours, but if that`s the worst I feel, I`m ok with that. 

So, no plans today at all. I don`t feel like I have the energy for a walk, and it`s a little grey and damp looking outside anyway. 

The guy from our Broadband company is here right now, the second box up in Kyle`s room has stopped working for some reason. Means they can watch movies/sports and so on separate to us. They said between 8am and midday.....guy buzzed us at 7.59 exactly. Prompt service. 

Dinner is still to be decided.....no St P day dishes here. Although I know one lady on here who always cooks the best sounding dishes......hope Keisha tells us what she`s cooking today. Tom said he fancies curry, so might use the ready made curry powder I keep in the cabinet for when I can`t be bothered making it from scratch......tastes just fine. Actually scratch that we`ll get take out, saves cooking anything. Will make curry tomorrow and have it Friday night.

I think I plan to read a lot today. I have three books on the go as usual, bedtime one, daytime one and my book group one, which I am really enjoying. I may snooze too......



































Have a fabulous Wednesday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, was it St. Patrick’s Day said?



Hehe, any Sponge Bob fans?

Oh and since it is also a Wednesday, why hello camel.  Seeing she’s getting into the spirit:


So ah yes, Wednesday means the middle of the week, so get over a hump of a day, and yay that Friday will be here soon enough.

And ah yes, so all the homies say hello today, all should kiss a picture of the Blarney Stone, and gab away about SAN here.

My thoughts today? 

A good morning to Julie and Schumi.

Schumi, I’m sorry you are feeling bleh enough today, and that feeling seems to be a common side effect. Glad the broadband guy came the earliest he said he would come.  And hope the issue was remedied quickly.  Hope some lovely tea was sipped today, and will enjoy a nice lunch soon.

Julie, hope that delivery happened already, and will also have a nice lunch from some grocery delivered today. Hope you enjoyed some coffee or tea, and a had a walk with Louie. The puppies show just had puppies looking like Louie on last night. So cute is the show’s title, and pups like Louie are so cute.

Weather report: Yeah, still cool enough, at 36F out. And while still before the sunrise, very dark out. Black is all I can see out the window. Cloudy Wednesday we will have. Rain to hold off until unleashing tomorrow. As little one said, we are done with this cool weather. Indeed.

And so the routine continues, as tea is going to be refilling my tea cup, and since no cookies left, went by the bakery last night, and muffins are in the pantry. So nice breakfast for me. Later homies.

A most wonderful Wednesday to every homie.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Thanks mac.....she was thrilled with them.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no rush Lori....hope the headache is better now, they`re not fun.
> 
> I`m not a fan of pheasant or partridge, too gamey for me. I`m ok with venison if served correctly, but even so at times it`s a little too much like liver for me. But, weirdly I do like venison.
> 
> Hope you get the call soon and happy you didn`t get as much snow as you thought, and warmer weather around the corner.....
> 
> Go with pizza....but then I hate tacos......lol......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol....it does sound a bit like an 80`s singer.....oh hell no.....I could live happily never meeting a bear or knowing one is in the vicinity.....I`m bad enough with wild cats around!
> 
> I usually call a florist in the next town to my mum, but they closed their doors for good recently, such a shame as they were marvellous. Family owned for years, but couldn`t survive this. They never joined Interflora, so kept their local feel and I always knew the flowers would be top quality and last for ages. I do miss using them already. But, mum said these were quite spectacular, and yes, I was wary using an online company, but, delivered as requested and top quality.....happy mum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is lovely. I looked and Harrods are taking orders for it right now. I`m sure you might find a supplier in the US too. I didn`t look into it that much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French trimmed rack of lamb is a treat. I am of course biased for Scottish Lamb but a good farmer will always produce good lamb and we have an abundance in this country of lamb.
> 
> In Scotland a lamb leg steak is called a Gigot chop.....pronounced jiggit (no kidding) from the French pronunciation Gigot....silent T. They are divine.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad your mum is doing ok after her vaccine. Hope she continues to feel well. And good wishes to your son. Hopefully he`ll be just fine.
> 
> I`d love to go back through my old schools.....although one is gone completely now.....my primary school where I went from age 4 till 10 almost 11 is still there though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaccine went well today......didn`t feel a thing as the needle went in and almost four hours later arm is just a little bit, not really painful yet, just a little heavy. The pharmacy I went to was very well organised and the young lady who vaccinated me was just lovely, all the staff were as soon as you entered.
> 
> But, Tom got a call from our Dr`s office and he gets done there on Thursday now instead of 40 minutes away on Saturday. We made sure to cancel those appts. It`s much closer to our own Dr`s offices.
> 
> Now I wait for the side effects.....if any.
> 
> Happy Tuesday......


Headache gone, so that's good.
Did not receive a call yesterday for the vaccine.  I still have a chance today and tomorrow to be called.



Lynne G said:


> Hope you get no side effects Schumi.  And nice DH will be getting his too, now much closer to home.
> 
> Hailing now, but very little ones that ting on the windows.
> 
> Pizza sounds good Paris. Hope your headache is better now. Felt like I was getting one, so drugs and some caffeine, and okay so far. Just tired, as restless bedmate last night.
> 
> A what for dinner. Thinking pasta or maybe kids will put some fries in the fryer and will make some steak sandwiches, as picked up some shaved beef from the butcher today. That or chicken something. Ooh maybe chicken parmigiana. Ah, have to see what family in the mood for. Late lunch, so no one begging to have food made yet.
> 
> Yes, Schumi, I can sometimes get European food items here, or ordered from a US importer. I do get some brands of English tea. And there is a local tea seller of which I like her selection of loose teas.
> 
> And so, that late afternoon or not quiet dinner time tea. And baked some shortbread cookies. So dessert or a snack before dinner. I like eating them with a cup of tea. Funny, I did not think little one likes those type of cookies, but she already ate quite a few when they came out of the oven. I just put a little bit of sugar on top when they are still warm. Yum.
> 
> And after hearing a commercial for insurance too many times, I can’t get scoop there it is song they do about ice cream. So will certainly get into our ice cream later tonight. I tend to always buy vanilla, as then all can add what they like. Jimmies or chocolate or caramel syrup. Then maraschino cherries and nuts. We have it all. Including chocolate and multi colored jimmies. Though most of the time, I eat it plain. When on sale, there are certain brands I will buy. Some vanilla brands are not as good as other brands’ vanilla.


Your cookies sound wonderful!  
That commercial is so bizarre....for insuance??



Charade67 said:


> B still has to go to her classes, but the professors have been instructed that they can't assign any work this week. I think this is ridiculous.


Agreed!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick afternoon stop in!
> 
> Finally able to get in here to post.  Had a busy weekend working, and putzing around the house.  I worked both Sat and Sunday and as well as last night.  I do have this weekend off.  We are heading to see the kids in Calgary, and help them pack up.  Their moving days are a month away now.  They are moving closer to us.  So instead of a 6.5 - 7 hr drive, we only have a 4 - 4.5 hr drive.
> 
> Had to take my car into the mechanic.  Had some lights light up on the dash, so DH got her into the place where they take all their work vehicles.  Our regular mechanic didn't have any room to look at her until next week.  I wasn't comfortable waiting and driving her until then.  She needs about 1500.00 worth of work and maintenance done.  I've had her for 8 years now, and besides oil changes and basic maintenance, she is needing a little tlc.
> 
> 
> Mac...I'm glad to hear your feeling better everyday.  Have a great taco Tuesday
> 
> We are having some great spring temperatures here too...I hope that they will now stay...and not have Mother Nature decide to share more snow with us.
> 
> Great Pictures.  My feet actually tingled when I seen the beach picture!  Enjoy your trip~~~~
> 
> I can totally relate. I haven't hugged my Mom or sisters since July.  It's been way too long for so many of us to see family.
> 
> That's a great plan for some self care.  It sounds like your body is needing it.  I would never turn away a chance to order in some pizza!!!
> 
> I'm glad you got your first poke!!!!  It is time for the world to return to some sort of normal.  The mental health of sooooo many is going to be felt for years in healthcare.
> 
> Yum!!!!  Tea just tastes so much better when we have a nice sweet treat.  I love to have my tea with a little muffin.
> 
> Well, some sort of chicken in on the menu for tonight.  Not sure how I'm exactly going to whip it up yet, but I'm sure I'll be using the air fryer again tonight lol.  Seriously, it has been used every night since we bought it.
> 
> Take care everyone!!!!!


Moving is such a chore.  I'm sure they are glad for the help.  Nice they will be closer to you!!



Monykalyn said:


> Sorry so long! And belated happy bday to all the UK moms (or is it mums).
> 
> oh my gosh what a cutie pie!
> ah food for her and yes hope she’s enjoyed the social interaction even if limited!
> ditto. Couldn’t get past the first two chapters.
> glad you’re feeling better now. Some have definite rougher times than others
> Late Happy bday to him!
> Going to have to look up an egg mold now- always need ways to cook eggs!
> 
> goodness you’ve had a rough go recently! Hope the BG trip was able to lift spirits.
> 
> Me neither, especially as it makes now sense now to have some of the stupid rules as we w known for months now the viable virus isn’t long for surfaces.
> wow congratulations to L!
> Will miss you by a few days but I’m sure you’ll have fun!
> 
> agreed. If we didn’t “fall forward” we wouldn’t need to spring back and therefore farmers would have the same amount of daylight.  Oh however did they manage before the modern invention of artificially shifting days?
> I’ve sometimes wished for mute or ignore IRL too .
> sulfates do me in for sure.
> . Um I may have paid to an online vet visit for my chicken when we had the wicked snowstorm/cold and she suddenly started sounding like a bullhorn
> really hoping the sore arm is worst of it! Had mild effects both times but just lingered longer second shot.
> 
> LOVE THEM!
> 
> Tulum today was really interesting. The Mayans were really resourceful. Always amazing seeing historical things in person. Too windy for parasailing, but we venture off resort to more of the elbow area (we are closer to top of the “7”) found a a little place on public beach aNd had a couple cervezas, the did a bit of shopping p, went up in Cancun wheel, tequila tasting- got a limited run tequila that is so smooth it is definitely a “slow sip” drink. All the people we’ve talked to are happy tourists are coming back, kinda holding their breath spring break is good like Christmas, our wait person on the beach yesterday was out of work for ten months. The guy who sold us the tequila came from Cuba 3 mo this ago to try to make some money to support his family at home. He got the job because of his English skills.
> View to Caribbean side of hotel zone on the wheel, and a couple from Tulum.  The sea is a gorgeous turquoise color. Like a saturated Instagram filter


I was surprised by how many varieties of tequila exist!  Bottles upon bottles, brand upon brand.  Glad you found a good one!  And those pics continue to be amazing!



schumigirl said:


> Thank you, she still managed to have a lovely birthday.
> 
> Yes your husband avoiding Friday night is a good idea, just in case. And we are pleased Tom is getting done closer and sooner.....
> 
> Hope dinner was good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good news on the family moving closer Pumpkin.......albeit still a distance. Oh July is such a long time ago isn`t it. It`s quite hard at times to think just how hard this pandemic has affected so many people. I saw mum and family in August before the next set of restrictions kicked in. Seems forever.
> 
> Yes, very happy to have the first one out of the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Monyk.....moms or mums works
> 
> Lovely pictures.....glad you`re having a nice vacation, it does look lovely and the tequila tasting on the wheel sounds so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, had another good sleep, albeit I think it was fatigue as I felt a little wiped out rather than tired before bed last night......but this morning my arm is a little tender and feel stiff more than sore.
> 
> Only did a few little jobs and feel as if I`ve been working for hours, but if that`s the worst I feel, I`m ok with that.
> 
> So, no plans today at all. I don`t feel like I have the energy for a walk, and it`s a little grey and damp looking outside anyway.
> 
> The guy from our Broadband company is here right now, the second box up in Kyle`s room has stopped working for some reason. Means they can watch movies/sports and so on separate to us. They said between 8am and midday.....guy buzzed us at 7.59 exactly. Prompt service.
> 
> Dinner is still to be decided.....no St P day dishes here. Although I know one lady on here who always cooks the best sounding dishes......hope Keisha tells us what she`s cooking today. Tom said he fancies curry, so might use the ready made curry powder I keep in the cabinet for when I can`t be bothered making it from scratch......tastes just fine. Actually scratch that we`ll get take out, saves cooking anything. Will make curry tomorrow and have it Friday night.
> 
> I think I plan to read a lot today. I have three books on the go as usual, bedtime one, daytime one and my book group one, which I am really enjoying. I may snooze too......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a fabulous Wednesday  ​


Good to have a quiet day and rest.....happy that the side effects seem to be mild!!



Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, was it St. Patrick’s Day said?
> 
> View attachment 563012
> 
> Hehe, any Sponge Bob fans?
> 
> Oh and since it is also a Wednesday, why hello camel.  Seeing she’s getting into the spirit:
> View attachment 563013
> 
> So ah yes, Wednesday means the middle of the week, so get over a hump of a day, and yay that Friday will be here soon enough.
> 
> And ah yes, so all the homies say hello today, all should kiss a picture of the Blarney Stone, and gab away about SAN here.
> 
> My thoughts today?
> 
> A good morning to Julie and Schumi.
> 
> Schumi, I’m sorry you are feeling bleh enough today, and that feeling seems to be a common side effect. Glad the broadband guy came the earliest he said he would come.  And hope the issue was remedied quickly.  Hope some lovely tea was sipped today, and will enjoy a nice lunch soon.
> 
> Julie, hope that delivery happened already, and will also have a nice lunch from some grocery delivered today. Hope you enjoyed some coffee or tea, and a had a walk with Louie. The puppies show just had puppies looking like Louie on last night. So cute is the show’s title, and pups like Louie are so cute.
> 
> Weather report: Yeah, still cool enough, at 36F out. And while still before the sunrise, very dark out. Black is all I can see out the window. Cloudy Wednesday we will have. Rain to hold off until unleashing tomorrow. As little one said, we are done with this cool weather. Indeed.
> 
> And so the routine continues, as tea is going to be refilling my tea cup, and since no cookies left, went by the bakery last night, and muffins are in the pantry. So nice breakfast for me. Later homies.
> 
> A most wonderful Wednesday to every homie.


I like Patrick! ☘ 





First coffee finished, think I'll have another.  Then decide on breakfast.
I will make a stew using Guinness Beer.  And maybe pick up some soda bread to dip in the stew.
I will start cooking around lunchtime....the meat must simmer for several hours to be fall apart tender.

Tis a gloomy, cold day....due to get rain/snow mix beginning this afternoon.   I will wear my green sweater to match my green nails when going to the grocery store.  That's about it for the celebrating, lol!

But any day spent upright is better than the alternative!
So Happy St. Paddy's Day and Happy Hump Day!!!


----------



## keishashadow

One of my two soda breads.
I’ve got a million of them, most sent to me by friends who know I’m incorrigible when it comes to today  ☘   The better ones would get me banned hehe





Need to flip a coin to decide what i’m Picking up for lunch with jr pre dentist.  Hmmm



cam757 said:


> DS's high school orientation went well. A super quick tour of the school. It was neat to walk through the school again. I have not been inside since I graduated almost 27 years ago. Wow, that seems strange to say. Nothing changed other than other than the building showing it's age and in desperate need of a good landscaping job. Just like most everything else, DS seemed indifferent. I am nervous for him though.


My DS went to same schools as I too .  It was a bit surreal during their graduation ceremonies


J'aime Paris said:


> Large raccoon size? As long as they're friendly, lol!!!


Indeed.  The noises they make when fighting something is unbelievable

Good luck on the shot prospects!


J'aime Paris said:


> Oh good! I was wondering, but didn't want to say it, lol!


Oh, i’m The sort you can call out my foibles any time.  I’m easily amused


schumigirl said:


> French trimmed rack of lamb is a treat


As in the above that confirms I know squat about lamb.  I never made the association of the country -france lol.  Thot frenced was a fancy cooking term. Stick a fork in me, i’m Done lol


Lynne G said:


> And there is a local tea seller of which I like her selection of loose teas.


Reported counterfeiting of all loose tea here now & again - bizzare


Charade67 said:


> B still has to go to her classes, but the professors have been instructed that they can't assign any work this week. I think this is ridiculous.


Um, it sounds like a time out.  Sit there and be good...maybe they’ll give them some crayons to color.  I’d be inquiring re a tuition refund.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Had to take my car into the mechanic. Had some lights light up on the dash, so DH got her into the place where they take all their work vehicles.


I told myself not to kvetch when i needed the first work other than brakes on my car before my trip.  Came back, only have driven it a few times and it sounds like the calipers/brakes may be sticking.  They had to mess around in that general area to do the struts & whatever else was done.  Dropping it off this evening. 


Lynne G said:


> Yep, never thought I’d like an air fryer, Pumpkin, but we use ours almost every day too.


Only thing that bugs me is the counter space mine demands, have 8 qt one


Realfoodfans said:


> Lynne there are some beautiful places in Mexico but we didn’t like Cozumel very much - though we went over a few times to a sister resort as the ferry was literally minutes away and the snorkelling was good there for Kev and DS.


Years ago, I took one look at that choppy water, the width of the transit & the size of the ferry, promptly decided to skip our excursion over to Tulum

We’ve done cozumel multiple times but, as cruise ship invaders on the leeward side.  Find ourselves returning to same day resort, Nachi Coccum, it’s lovely.  The resorts I’ve seen there don’t seem to have s large of a footprint.  I prefer that compound feeling when in Mexico as to security.



schumigirl said:


> Although I know one lady on here who always cooks the best sounding dishes......hope Keisha tells us what she`s cooking today


Oh yeah? Who lol.  Leftovers here for the mr. He just requested I morph it into hot roast beef sandwiches for his late dinner.  Easy peasy


schumigirl said:


> think I plan to read a lot today. I have three books on the go as usual, bedtime one, daytime one and my book group one, which I am really enjoying. I may snooze too......


Great idea!  Hope you sail thru this.

Mac - how are we doing today in your recovery?

Monyk - beautiful pics, how long is your trip this time?  Any unusual security/entry procedures at the airport there?



Lynne G said:


> ...so all the homies say hello today, all should kiss a picture of the Blarney Stone, and gab away about SAN here.


Blarney Stone, yeah, that’s a nice sentiment. 

Not the first thing that comes to my mind when suggesting one kiss it (present company excluded naturally )

Enjoy, whether you are wearing green or orange today, life is short!


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> One of my two soda breads.View attachment 563087
> I’ve got a million of them, most sent to me by friends who know I’m incorrigible when it comes to today  ☘   The better ones would get me banned hehe
> View attachment 563088
> 
> View attachment 563089
> View attachment 563090
> 
> Need to flip a coin to decide what i’m Picking up for lunch with jr pre dentist.  Hmmm
> 
> 
> My DS went to same schools as I too .  It was a bit surreal during their graduation ceremonies
> 
> Indeed.  The noises they make when fighting something is unbelievable
> 
> Good luck on the shot prospects!
> 
> Oh, i’m The sort you can call out my foibles any time.  I’m easily amused
> 
> As in the above that confirms I know squat about lamb.  I never made the association of the country -france lol.  Thot frenced was a fancy cooking term. Stick a fork in me, i’m Done lol
> 
> Reported counterfeiting of all loose tea here now & again - bizzare
> 
> Um, it sounds like a time out.  Sit there and be good...maybe they’ll give them some crayons to color.  I’d be inquiring re a tuition refund.
> 
> I told myself not to kvetch when i needed the first work other than brakes on my car before my trip.  Came back, only have driven it a few times and it sounds like the calipers/brakes may be sticking.  They had to mess around in that general area to do the struts & whatever else was done.  Dropping it off this evening.
> 
> Only thing that bugs me is the counter space mine demands, have 8 qt one
> 
> Years ago, I took one look at that choppy water, the width of the transit & the size of the ferry, promptly decided to skip our excursion over to Tulum
> 
> We’ve done cozumel multiple times but, as cruise ship invaders on the leeward side.  Find ourselves returning to same day resort, Nachi Coccum, it’s lovely.  The resorts I’ve seen there don’t seem to have s large of a footprint.  I prefer that compound feeling when in Mexico as to security.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah? Who lol.  Leftovers here for the mr. He just requested I morph it into hot roast beef sandwiches for his late dinner.  Easy peasy
> 
> Great idea!  Hope you sail thru this.
> 
> Mac - how are we doing today in your recovery?
> 
> Monyk - beautiful pics, how long is your trip this time?  Any unusual security/entry procedures at the airport there?
> 
> 
> Blarney Stone, yeah, that’s a nice sentiment.
> 
> Not the first thing that comes to my mind when suggesting one kiss it (present company excluded naturally )
> 
> Enjoy, whether you are wearing green or orange today, life is short!


I can almost smell your bread through the screen!  That looks delicious! 
 I'm cheating by going to the bakery...


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, always like funny Paris and Keisha.  Great pictures for today.  

Ooh good smelling houses of both of you. Yum to stew and yum to quite tasty looking bread.

Ack that tea report Keisha. I tend to buy those in box or tin, but since she is owner of small business, I do try to support her. Hope she is not selling that fake stuff. Been awhile since I bought there though, as was closed for months and think while open now, I have plenty of tea, so in no hurry.

Paris, glad to hear headache gone.  Yeah, not that much of a Sponge Bob fan, but have seen my share of episodes, as older one likes that show.  

At least a bit brighter out.  Hoping older one feels like grilled cheese for lunch.  We have ham to add to it, and good cheese and bread bought this weekend.  Little one will eat something else. She is not a fan of grilled sandwiches.

And Charade, it is an odd break.  Little one has her last day of two wellness days this semester, next Wednesday.  Then that’s the end of any day of break time for her.  Older one, did get his Spring Break this week, but he has no money or friends that are eager to travel, so lazy kid staying home this week. But little one started earlier than older one, and has a shorter term due to no Spring Break.  So she’s done the end of April, he’s done the middle of May.  Little one’s university is saying they plan for in person Fall term, but we will see.  My county said they will not be out of group A until at least 4 to 5 months from now.  As the three of us are in group C, I can’t see us getting the vaccine any time soon.  Hence, not sure I’d want little one in person classes this Fall.  I guess what the City says may determine in person or maybe even a hybrid.  Older one’s college has said nothing about returning to campus.  But since it is our County’s school, and since most kids would be in group C, does not make sense to bring all those commuting kids in one room for hours.  

Oooh more tea for me.  Yay!


----------



## macraven

I’m better Janet, thanks for asking 
Just have chills come and go
Other than that, doing fine 

Mr Mac ordered an electric blanket for me a week ago and it came yesterday

not my favorite but it will do for now
Cats like it as I have it on high heat  

looks like a rainy day here for me

We took a pass last night and Mr Mac made a sandwich for dinner
So tonight will be Taco Bell for us

With GA still having high virus counts we are keeping with isolation for a longer time period
I am aware we are considered “safe” at the two week mark after the second shot but still have more days to go.

O’Charleys and other eat in places only closed last year for maybe a two week time period
Longhorn and rest of the chain eateries only did a brief shut down also

Masks here were never a requirement in the state except for Atlanta.


----------



## schumigirl

Lori, glad the headache is gone and you’re all better. Beef dish sounds good, yep needs long slow cook. Hope it’s lovely.......


Keisha your bread looks wonderful. I could eat some of that.......you can tell the real cooks! Lunch sounds fabulous too.....love a roast beef sandwich....hot or cold!! Have a good day and hope dentist appt goes well.....


mac......hope the electric blanket does the trick though, even temporarily......wished I had it today......lol.......



Yes, ended up sleeping the afternoon away, couldn’t keep my eyes open and still feel I could sleep for a week. 24-48 hours seems to be the average folks are out of sorts. So by time Tom gets hit, I should be on the mend.

He’s trying to feed me right now......nothing is tempting, but I am hungry I think.......lol.......although I really want some of Janet’s bread.......


----------



## Realfoodfans

I am Irish heritage on my paternal family side -though many generations ago - but was not aware of people celebrating the day here at all until J was telling us that today one of his teachers, who is Irish, had  decorated their room and dressed as a leprechaun.  He loved that.

Mac enjoy your tacos tonight.  Glad you’re k

Schumi glad you’re doing ok. Hope returned to normal soon.

Keisha I am not good on boats. Always sit on deck whenever possible in the fresh air and facing forwards. Had a few bad experiences from being a child. 

J’aime hope you get a call soon.  Does give some confidence in moving forward.

Love soda bread - have a cheese and Guinness recipe from a great bakery - biggest downside of low carb is missing my bread making.  Find it very therapeutic.

Lynne glad to say the grocery order arrived this morning so all stocked up again apart from meat which we will pick up from the butcher on Friday.

Got a couple of hours sewing done this afternoon - once I get started I’m fine.


----------



## cam757

Happy St. Patrick's Day!  Very low key day here.  We really have never gone all out other than our traditional meal. This is the first time I have ever cooked corned beef brisket in the crock pot so I hope it is edible.  

Not much going on today.  Cold and cloudy.



J'aime Paris said:


> Ah, high school memories! I sure your DS will do well!
> I remember having some of the same teachers my dad had when he was in high school. It has now been turned into an admin building.



I think all my teachers have retired, Lol! I did not recognize any names other than the girls I went to school with who are teachers or staff there.    The building was brand new when I went. We were the first 9th graders in the building so the school should be around for a while longer. My elementary school has been torn down and replaced and the middle school is currently closed but they were both ancient when I went there. 



Monykalyn said:


> Tulum today was really interesting.



Very pretty! I love the beach picture. 



Lynne G said:


> ot really feeling going back to Mexico any time soon, though our cruise went to Cozumel, and kids enjoyed the port so much, one of the places they’d like to see again, though do not want to go to on another Western cruise, like the Eastern islands more.



When we took our Western Caribbean cruise I did not think I would like Cozumel at all but it ended up being our favorite stop of the whole trip.  I am hoping to return...one day. 



keishashadow said:


> One of my two soda breads.



The bread looks wonderful!!!



keishashadow said:


> We’ve done cozumel multiple times but, as cruise ship invaders on the leeward side. Find ourselves returning to same day resort, Nachi Coccum, it’s lovely. The resorts I’ve seen there don’t seem to have s large of a footprint. I prefer that compound feeling when in Mexico as to security.



We spent the day at Nachi Coccum and LOVED it.  It was one of the highlights of the trip. My friend and I  still talk about it. So relaxing. My DH and his buddy snorkeled all day long and my friend and I floated all day.  Definitely on our list of places to return. 



schumigirl said:


> Yes, ended up sleeping the afternoon away, couldn’t keep my eyes open and still feel I could sleep for a week. 24-48 hours seems to be the average folks are out of sorts. So by time Tom gets hit, I should be on the mend.



I hope you feel better soon.   My mom ended up having a bad evening but felt better this morning.  



Realfoodfans said:


> Love soda bread - have a cheese and Guinness recipe from a great bakery - biggest downside of low carb is missing my bread making. Find it very therapeutic.



I know what you mean.  Seems like I am always doing low carb this time of year and never get to indulge in soda bread.


----------



## Charade67

Quick drive by. I am so sleepy right now, but trying not to nap. I had to get up early today for an 8:00 medical appointment. Thankfully it was a slo day at work. So slow that I cleaned up the kitchen. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> We are heading to see the kids in Calgary, and help them pack up. Their moving days are a month away now. They are moving closer to us. So instead of a 6.5 - 7 hr drive, we only have a 4 - 4.5 hr drive.


Good luck with the packing. (I hate packing.) Nice that they will be closer to you even if it is still a bit of a drive. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Did not receive a call yesterday for the vaccine. I still have a chance today and tomorrow to be called.


 Hope you get in soon.



keishashadow said:


> One of my two soda breads


Looks really good. 



keishashadow said:


> Um, it sounds like a time out. Sit there and be good...maybe they’ll give them some crayons to color. I’d be inquiring re a tuition refund.


I would, but we don't pay any tuition for B.



J'aime Paris said:


> I'm cheating by going to the bakery...


Not cheating at all. I tired making soda bread once. I should have gone to a bakery. 



Lynne G said:


> And Charade, it is an odd break. Little one has her last day of two wellness days this semester, next Wednesday. Then that’s the end of any day of break time for her. Older one, did get his Spring Break this week, but he has no money or friends that are eager to travel, so lazy kid staying home this week. But little one started earlier than older one, and has a shorter term due to no Spring Break. So she’s done the end of April, he’s done the middle of May. Little one’s university is saying they plan for in person Fall term, but we will see. My county said they will not be out of group A until at least 4 to 5 months from now. As the three of us are in group C, I can’t see us getting the vaccine any time soon. Hence, not sure I’d want little one in person classes this Fall. I guess what the City says may determine in person or maybe even a hybrid. Older one’s college has said nothing about returning to campus. But since it is our County’s school, and since most kids would be in group C, does not make sense to bring all those commuting kids in one room for hours.


B gets the Friday before and the Monday after Easter off, so that's something. We are planning to go back to Busch Gardens for the food & wine festival. 
For vaccines, we are in what's called Phase1B right now. I was in Phase 1A. I have no idea how many phases there are or when B will qualify. 



schumigirl said:


> Yes, ended up sleeping the afternoon away, couldn’t keep my eyes open and still feel I could sleep for a week. 24-48 hours seems to be the average folks are out of sorts. So by time Tom gets hit, I should be on the mend.


 That was the biggest complaint my boss had. Hope you feel back to normal soon. 



Realfoodfans said:


> I am Irish heritage on my paternal family side -though many generations ago


Me too. I actually found some information on my family from Ireland, but couldn't get beyond the time they came to America. My maiden name is McLaughlin.

Well, we are squared away with Uncle Sam today. Dh finally went to the accountant and signed our tax form. Our refund will be vacation spending money. Now I just have to get dh to complete B's dependent financial paperwork so we have all the financial stuff taken care of before registration for fall semester.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Taking a break from shredding paper.  Give the shredder some time to cool down lol.  

Turning out to be a beautiful day today.  I'll take it!!!!  I'm planning on heading out for walk again tonight.  It was lovely to walk last night.  I should have covered my ears with my earwarmer band thingy.  I had an earache after my walk.  There was a cool wind when walking the one way, and my ears don't like cold wind in them.  Tonight, I'll make sure to take it along just in case I need it.  

We are not a huge St. Paddy's day family.  It was something we ever really did.  So, no green food or beer for us.  Thinking steak bites ( if ds took out the steak I asked him to ) or tacos for the ds's and taco meat filled peppers for us.  Easy quick supper tonight.  Guess I will see which one I am cooking when I get home.  

It looks like everyone is having a good St. Paddy's day.  I hope everyone sets their leprechaun traps work.  I remember the boys doing that when they were younger. 

Have a great evening everyone!!!!


----------



## Monykalyn

Greetings! We did Xel-Ha today. Cross between water park and eco reserve. We loved it! Won’t attach picture of me swinging from rope before dropping into river lol. Snorkeling mot great but still fun.  All inclusive and food was surprisingly really good! Buffett- but they have a server getting whatever you want so not tons of grimy hands all over, masks required in restaurant. Still operating at capacity restrictions so busy but not crowded. We rented a car for the day to drive out there- always an experience. But DH and I have lived in and driven in big cities so not really much different. Although GPS tried to route us through downtown Cancun instead of back to Hotel zone and we didn’t actually catch it right away lol.
I swear this may be the only the second vacation where I lose weight despite eating so much. Sore from activities, and Alysa wants to try the stand up paddle boards again. Fun - and good core and arms workout. Resort day tomorrow again- debating staying vs going to a sister resort-can use facilities at each.  Chicken Itza Friday.
Keisha- no special procedures really arriving at airport here other than strict masks wearing (no nose hangin out!) and some plexiglass shields in place. Breezed through actually, only random customs checks- rest of us walk right through.  Heard going back is a hassle though as no online check in as airline has to verify covid test. Free one offered at sister resort but reports are long lines. Going to pay a small fee and have it done at our resort with same day results.
We’ve done Cozumel on port days with cruises too. Rented a scooter and rode whole island the first time. Will have to try Cam’s & Keishas resort next time. We leave Sunday, van time is 5 am- for 8am flight. Hoping not too busy at that hour!

love all the st Pat memes!
Pumpkin hope the packing goes well.
sounds like Carole has the usual side effects- which in a sense is good- build up that immunity! Hope Mac feels better too.
Charade BG food and wine fest sounds interesting! We’ve only been to the one in Tampa- before kids!
Lynne hope the kids get the school experience they want- and wow to possible December graduation? This year December? And yeah- the hen is fine. Vet said it sounded like she was wheezy- and to give Benadryl!. Gave me the dosing for her weight.
Paris hope you get the call soon! DH actually got “the call” (& email & text-our health system is making sure you got the message!) today so he’ll make his appointment when we get back.
RealFF- may have to get that soda bread recipe with Guinness and cheese! Although I’m not a great baker,
Ah probably time for bed, and did make tea tonite too
Sweet dreams to all!


----------



## schumigirl

Cam.....hope the beef turned out ok, and glad your mum is doing better......hope she`s back to normal now. 


Pumpkin, we never celebrate St Paddy`s Day, but could be tempted to eat some of Keisha`s bread...... Hope you enjoyed a walk last night and your temps get warmer soon......


Monyk......lovely pictures again. Yes, I am pretty average with the symptoms. I was lucky.





Yep, went to bed completely wiped out at 10 last night and woke this morning to feeling almost back to normal. Chills and fatigue gone, no headache, but just a little achy around the shoulders. That`ll go too. 

Symptoms as said, are pretty average, started around the 20 hour mark after the needle, and went on till around 36 hours after. I`ve heard folks get so much worse, so I`ll settle for that. 

Tom gets zapped this morning, expecting him to feel it tomorrow. 

Already had a cup of tea and a slice of toast, know I`m fine when I feel hungry.....

Not going out today. Kyle is taking Tom for his appointment, have a grocery delivery coming too, managed to grab a slot only on Tuesday, usually they`re gone by then. Don`t need anything else till the weekend. 

Going to make chicken piccata tonight, and get a curry going for tomorrow night. 

Looks like a pretty dull day all over today......


























Have a lovely Thirsty Throwback Thursday ​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Charade my family name is McKelvey.  Glad to say nephew carrying it on.  Have lots of information on maternal family history as a cousin has done the research.  Yorkshire heritage that I’m very proud of. I was able to add a little to it when going through Mum’s papers.

Monykalyn like the spell check change of Chichen Itza!  Glad you are having a great time.  Enjoying the pictures.

Schumi hope Tom goes well today and glad you’re settling.

Terrible sleeping at the moment and head not good so Kev and Em did school run and I hoovered, mopped the floors, tidied up the kitchen and put laundry in.....means I don’t feel guilty to now make another coffee and catch up on the news!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, hope you are much better today Schumi. At least you know why, and hope DH has no issues, or mild like yours.  Hope your tea was enjoyable today.  Nice to have delivery scheduled. 

Julie, oh no.  I hope you are feeling better now.  Sending well wishes of good thoughts you are feeling okay.  Hope the coffee tasted good,  and take an easy,  not a good sleep and headache, hope your headache is gone and get a much better night’s sleep tonight.

MonyK next December. She is going to finish in 3 and 1/2 years. This is her Junior year. And yay, sounds like a great trip. But ooh, quite the early flight. Nice to be able to take test at resort, so ready at airport without worrying about where to get the test before you get there. Safe travels. Yeah, Chicken Itza typo correct so appropriate for you, having chickens. Glad to hear hen could be treated easily. Yeah, had to give Benadryl to my female dog. She was allergic to grass pollen. Poor thing got hives and itchy eyes.

Ah yes, that ever a Good Morning to all, including Julie and Schumi.  With my time change, almost always still morning for you both. 

And so, our area needs that one and a half inches of rain? Yeah more rain today, after all the rain, winter mix, and snow we’ve had. But more rain it is, and with the rain, while not as warm a day as was hoping, a balmy 45F with drizzle starting in 11 minutes is our temp and weather now. That rain total should be given by the time this rain maker decides to leave tomorrow morning. And then, predicted to be a cloudy rain leaving Friday, with a wall to wall sun packed weekend. Woot! Much rather have that rain on the week days.

And start your Spring happiness soon, the Spring Equinox arrives at a nice early hour for the Northern Hemisphere, 5:37am Saturday morning. What a way to end this week. 

And so, for at least I have heard, the commute routine will not happen until the Fall. And only a quarter of those reconstituted, to start. The fact that I may not get my shots any time soon, still makes me a bit worried to be in a building with others for the day. But so happy the routine can be anywhere good connectivity can be had. And so no matter where my screen is, there is tea available. Will say, even nicer to get it from my home tea pot rather than the hot water tab or microwave.

So it’s the ah tea for me.  House almost feels cool.  So more tea and time to see if any muffin is left.  Otherwise will see what else can be had.  Cereal then, most likely.

Terrific Thirsty Thursday homies.  And a yay, that means tomorrow is Friday.  Woot!


----------



## J'aime Paris

macraven said:


> I’m better Janet, thanks for asking
> Just have chills come and go
> Other than that, doing fine
> 
> Mr Mac ordered an electric blanket for me a week ago and it came yesterday
> 
> not my favorite but it will do for now
> Cats like it as I have it on high heat
> 
> looks like a rainy day here for me
> 
> We took a pass last night and Mr Mac made a sandwich for dinner
> So tonight will be Taco Bell for us
> 
> With GA still having high virus counts we are keeping with isolation for a longer time period
> I am aware we are considered “safe” at the two week mark after the second shot but still have more days to go.
> 
> O’Charleys and other eat in places only closed last year for maybe a two week time period
> Longhorn and rest of the chain eateries only did a brief shut down also
> 
> Masks here were never a requirement in the state except for Atlanta.


Cats are good company when feeling a bit off!  Glad you have a toasty blanket!




Realfoodfans said:


> I am Irish heritage on my paternal family side -though many generations ago - but was not aware of people celebrating the day here at all until J was telling us that today one of his teachers, who is Irish, had  decorated their room and dressed as a leprechaun.  He loved that.
> 
> Mac enjoy your tacos tonight.  Glad you’re k
> 
> Schumi glad you’re doing ok. Hope returned to normal soon.
> 
> Keisha I am not good on boats. Always sit on deck whenever possible in the fresh air and facing forwards. Had a few bad experiences from being a child.
> 
> J’aime hope you get a call soon.  Does give some confidence in moving forward.
> 
> Love soda bread - have a cheese and Guinness recipe from a great bakery - biggest downside of low carb is missing my bread making.  Find it very therapeutic.
> 
> Lynne glad to say the grocery order arrived this morning so all stocked up again apart from meat which we will pick up from the butcher on Friday.
> 
> Got a couple of hours sewing done this afternoon - once I get started I’m fine.


Cheese and Guinness bread.....that sounds like a winning combo!!



cam757 said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day!  Very low key day here.  We really have never gone all out other than our traditional meal. This is the first time I have ever cooked corned beef brisket in the crock pot so I hope it is edible.
> 
> Not much going on today.  Cold and cloudy.
> 
> 
> 
> I think all my teachers have retired, Lol! I did not recognize any names other than the girls I went to school with who are teachers or staff there.    The building was brand new when I went. We were the first 9th graders in the building so the school should be around for a while longer. My elementary school has been torn down and replaced and the middle school is currently closed but they were both ancient when I went there.
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty! I love the beach picture.
> 
> 
> 
> When we took our Western Caribbean cruise I did not think I would like Cozumel at all but it ended up being our favorite stop of the whole trip.  I am hoping to return...one day.
> 
> 
> 
> The bread looks wonderful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We spent the day at Nachi Coccum and LOVED it.  It was one of the highlights of the trip. My friend and I  still talk about it. So relaxing. My DH and his buddy snorkeled all day long and my friend and I floated all day.  Definitely on our list of places to return.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you feel better soon.   My mom ended up having a bad evening but felt better this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean.  Seems like I am always doing low carb this time of year and never get to indulge in soda bread.


Hope the corned beef was a hit!



Charade67 said:


> Quick drive by. I am so sleepy right now, but trying not to nap. I had to get up early today for an 8:00 medical appointment. Thankfully it was a slo day at work. So slow that I cleaned up the kitchen.
> 
> Good luck with the packing. (I hate packing.) Nice that they will be closer to you even if it is still a bit of a drive.
> 
> Hope you get in soon.
> 
> Looks really good.
> 
> I would, but we don't pay any tuition for B.
> 
> Not cheating at all. I tired making soda bread once. I should have gone to a bakery.
> 
> B gets the Friday before and the Monday after Easter off, so that's something. We are planning to go back to Busch Gardens for the food & wine festival.
> For vaccines, we are in what's called Phase1B right now. I was in Phase 1A. I have no idea how many phases there are or when B will qualify.
> 
> That was the biggest complaint my boss had. Hope you feel back to normal soon.
> 
> Me too. I actually found some information on my family from Ireland, but couldn't get beyond the time they came to America. My maiden name is McLaughlin.
> 
> Well, we are squared away with Uncle Sam today. Dh finally went to the accountant and signed our tax form. Our refund will be vacation spending money. Now I just have to get dh to complete B's dependent financial paperwork so we have all the financial stuff taken care of before registration for fall semester.


Yay for another trip to Busch Gardens!!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Taking a break from shredding paper.  Give the shredder some time to cool down lol.
> 
> Turning out to be a beautiful day today.  I'll take it!!!!  I'm planning on heading out for walk again tonight.  It was lovely to walk last night.  I should have covered my ears with my earwarmer band thingy.  I had an earache after my walk.  There was a cool wind when walking the one way, and my ears don't like cold wind in them.  Tonight, I'll make sure to take it along just in case I need it.
> 
> We are not a huge St. Paddy's day family.  It was something we ever really did.  So, no green food or beer for us.  Thinking steak bites ( if ds took out the steak I asked him to ) or tacos for the ds's and taco meat filled peppers for us.  Easy quick supper tonight.  Guess I will see which one I am cooking when I get home.
> 
> It looks like everyone is having a good St. Paddy's day.  I hope everyone sets their leprechaun traps work.  I remember the boys doing that when they were younger.
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!!!!


Never heard of setting leprechaun traps.  Sounds like a cute tradition for the kiddos!



Monykalyn said:


> Greetings! We did Xel-Ha today. Cross between water park and eco reserve. We loved it! Won’t attach picture of me swinging from rope before dropping into river lol. Snorkeling mot great but still fun.  All inclusive and food was surprisingly really good! Buffett- but they have a server getting whatever you want so not tons of grimy hands all over, masks required in restaurant. Still operating at capacity restrictions so busy but not crowded. We rented a car for the day to drive out there- always an experience. But DH and I have lived in and driven in big cities so not really much different. Although GPS tried to route us through downtown Cancun instead of back to Hotel zone and we didn’t actually catch it right away lol.
> I swear this may be the only the second vacation where I lose weight despite eating so much. Sore from activities, and Alysa wants to try the stand up paddle boards again. Fun - and good core and arms workout. Resort day tomorrow again- debating staying vs going to a sister resort-can use facilities at each.  Chicken Itza Friday.
> Keisha- no special procedures really arriving at airport here other than strict masks wearing (no nose hangin out!) and some plexiglass shields in place. Breezed through actually, only random customs checks- rest of us walk right through.  Heard going back is a hassle though as no online check in as airline has to verify covid test. Free one offered at sister resort but reports are long lines. Going to pay a small fee and have it done at our resort with same day results.
> We’ve done Cozumel on port days with cruises too. Rented a scooter and rode whole island the first time. Will have to try Cam’s & Keishas resort next time. We leave Sunday, van time is 5 am- for 8am flight. Hoping not too busy at that hour!
> 
> love all the st Pat memes!
> Pumpkin hope the packing goes well.
> sounds like Carole has the usual side effects- which in a sense is good- build up that immunity! Hope Mac feels better too.
> Charade BG food and wine fest sounds interesting! We’ve only been to the one in Tampa- before kids!
> Lynne hope the kids get the school experience they want- and wow to possible December graduation? This year December? And yeah- the hen is fine. Vet said it sounded like she was wheezy- and to give Benadryl!. Gave me the dosing for her weight.
> Paris hope you get the call soon! DH actually got “the call” (& email & text-our health system is making sure you got the message!) today so he’ll make his appointment when we get back.
> RealFF- may have to get that soda bread recipe with Guinness and cheese! Although I’m not a great baker,
> Ah probably time for bed, and did make tea tonite too
> Sweet dreams to all!


Sounds like you're having the best vacation!!  



schumigirl said:


> Cam.....hope the beef turned out ok, and glad your mum is doing better......hope she`s back to normal now.
> 
> 
> Pumpkin, we never celebrate St Paddy`s Day, but could be tempted to eat some of Keisha`s bread...... Hope you enjoyed a walk last night and your temps get warmer soon......
> 
> 
> Monyk......lovely pictures again. Yes, I am pretty average with the symptoms. I was lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, went to bed completely wiped out at 10 last night and woke this morning to feeling almost back to normal. Chills and fatigue gone, no headache, but just a little achy around the shoulders. That`ll go too.
> 
> Symptoms as said, are pretty average, started around the 20 hour mark after the needle, and went on till around 36 hours after. I`ve heard folks get so much worse, so I`ll settle for that.
> 
> Tom gets zapped this morning, expecting him to feel it tomorrow.
> 
> Already had a cup of tea and a slice of toast, know I`m fine when I feel hungry.....
> 
> Not going out today. Kyle is taking Tom for his appointment, have a grocery delivery coming too, managed to grab a slot only on Tuesday, usually they`re gone by then. Don`t need anything else till the weekend.
> 
> Going to make chicken piccata tonight, and get a curry going for tomorrow night.
> 
> Looks like a pretty dull day all over today......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 563378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a lovely Thirsty Throwback Thursday ​


Yay!! Glad you're all better Carole!  Hopefully Tom will have luck and be just fine!  Chicken Piccata sounds devine!



Realfoodfans said:


> Charade my family name is McKelvey.  Glad to say nephew carrying it on.  Have lots of information on maternal family history as a cousin has done the research.  Yorkshire heritage that I’m very proud of. I was able to add a little to it when going through Mum’s papers.
> 
> Monykalyn like the spell check change of Chichen Itza!  Glad you are having a great time.  Enjoying the pictures.
> 
> Schumi hope Tom goes well today and glad you’re settling.
> 
> Terrible sleeping at the moment and head not good so Kev and Em did school run and I hoovered, mopped the floors, tidied up the kitchen and put laundry in.....means I don’t feel guilty to now make another coffee and catch up on the news!


Hope your head is better soon.  That was me a couple days ago.  Not fun...
I think mine had to do with weather pattern changes.



Lynne G said:


> Ah, hope you are much better today Schumi. At least you know why, and hope DH has no issues, or mild like yours.  Hope your tea was enjoyable today.  Nice to have delivery scheduled.
> 
> Julie, oh no.  I hope you are feeling better now.  Sending well wishes of good thoughts you are feeling okay.  Hope the coffee tasted good,  and take an easy,  not a good sleep and headache, hope your headache is gone and get a much better night’s sleep tonight.
> 
> MonyK next December. She is going to finish in 3 and 1/2 years. This is her Junior year. And yay, sounds like a great trip. But ooh, quite the early flight. Nice to be able to take test at resort, so ready at airport without worrying about where to get the test before you get there. Safe travels. Yeah, Chicken Itza typo correct so appropriate for you, having chickens. Glad to hear hen could be treated easily. Yeah, had to give Benadryl to my female dog. She was allergic to grass pollen. Poor thing got hives and itchy eyes.
> 
> Ah yes, that ever a Good Morning to all, including Julie and Schumi.  With my time change, almost always still morning for you both.
> 
> And so, our area needs that one and a half inches of rain? Yeah more rain today, after all the rain, winter mix, and snow we’ve had. But more rain it is, and with the rain, while not as warm a day as was hoping, a balmy 45F with drizzle starting in 11 minutes is our temp and weather now. That rain total should be given by the time this rain maker decides to leave tomorrow morning. And then, predicted to be a cloudy rain leaving Friday, with a wall to wall sun packed weekend. Woot! Much rather have that rain on the week days.
> 
> And start your Spring happiness soon, the Spring Equinox arrives at a nice early hour for the Northern Hemisphere, 5:37am Saturday morning. What a way to end this week.
> 
> And so, for at least I have heard, the commute routine will not happen until the Fall. And only a quarter of those reconstituted, to start. The fact that I may not get my shots any time soon, still makes me a bit worried to be in a building with others for the day. But so happy the routine can be anywhere good connectivity can be had. And so no matter where my screen is, there is tea available. Will say, even nicer to get it from my home tea pot rather than the hot water tab or microwave.
> 
> So it’s the ah tea for me.  House almost feels cool.  So more tea and time to see if any muffin is left.  Otherwise will see what else can be had.  Cereal then, most likely.
> 
> Terrific Thirsty Thursday homies.  And a yay, that means tomorrow is Friday.  Woot!


Will you have a choice of returning to the office or continue working remote when fall comes?

I've heard some people say they will get a choice, or that the employer will split staff with doing 2.5 days in office and 2.5 days at home.  That way they keep to around 50% in-house at any given time.





The stew and soda bread were both quite yummy!  DH had a second helping of the stew, so I know he liked it.  We have leftovers since it was only the 2 of us....seems like he won't mind one bit!

Today is very windy, with gusts over 40mph, and cold.  But looking towards a warm up on Saturday...that will be very welcome!

Need some fresh food items, so I will make a quick stop for groceries on the way home from the gym.  Nothing else too exciting on the calendar for today...


----------



## Lynne G

Paris, that may be what happens at first.  No one is saying with certainty what going back at first will look like, other than a certain percent of workforce each step back to 100 percent last step.  And supposed update to our telework rules.  Either way, it will be quite some time before all are back.  

Even though still morning, so gray out, looks like evening.  Sigh.  Rainy day blues.  Only means more tea for me.  Yay about that.


----------



## Charade67

I am bored out of my mind. I finished everything I needed to do today by 10:00. I think I’ve even run out of things to clean. So glad tomorrow is Friday.




Monykalyn said:


> Charade BG food and wine fest sounds interesting!


 We don’t drink alcohol, so I’m hoping the food is really good. I’m waiting for them to release the menus. 
You look like you are having a great time. I am enjoying the pictures. 



schumigirl said:


> Yep, went to bed completely wiped out at 10 last night and woke this morning to feeling almost back to normal. Chills and fatigue gone, no headache, but just a little achy around the shoulders. That`ll go too.


 Glad you are feeling better. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Charade my family name is McKelvey. Glad to say nephew carrying it on. Have lots of information on maternal family history as a cousin has done the research. Yorkshire heritage that I’m very proud of. I was able to add a little to it when going through Mum’s papers.


 My family line ends with my brother. He doesn’t have any children, so no one to carry on the name. 



Lynne G said:


> MonyK next December. She is going to finish in 3 and 1/2 years.


 I think B should finish in May or  December next year. It depends on if she takes any classes over the summer.

I’m thinking about taking an early lunch. Hope one of the therapists has something for me to do this afternoon.


----------



## Monykalyn

Realfoodfans said:


> Monykalyn like the spell check change of Chichen Itza! Glad you are having a great time. Enjoying the pictures.


 hahaha didn’t even catch that this time. Thought I’d double checked to be sure. Ona funny note too- our girl who is staying with us texted she locked herself in coop this am changing their water. Told her to pull strung that was hanging down inside door and the latch will open. There is a reason I make sure that string is inside   Apparently a dusting of SNOW this am! Meanwhile my view: bit annoying as the entitled chair hogs in those EMPTY chairs haven’t shown their face in 2 hours yet...and they have four spots claimed. 


Lynne G said:


> eah, had to give Benadryl to my female dog. She was allergic to grass pollen. Poor thing got hives and itchy eyes.


I know penicillin was considered a miracle drug so maybe Benadryl should be considered the workhorse drug- swear it’s used for so many things. Who knew pups and chickens could take it?
Chill day today. Hope e wry one has a good day!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, that picture looks so inviting MonyK, right now.  

Cool and moderate rain failing just in time for my lunchtime walk. We, maybe I will just walk around the house.  No fun when rain feels cool.


----------



## keishashadow

dental appointment was huge disappointment. a study mold taken for dentist to pour over. will do the CT xrays next visit & mull over Treatment plans Before making the rounds of specialists. Not going to let it get me down. Main objective to keep whatever surgeries to a minimum will guide my decision.   Adulting is hard lol


Charade67 said:


> would, but we don't pay any tuition for B.


Winner, winner


Monykalyn said:


> Heard going back is a hassle though as no online check in as airline has to verify covid test. Free one offered at sister resort but reports are long lines. Going to pay a small fee and have it done at our resort with same day results.


Yes, smart choice. That’s the only airport we’ve literally had to run across terminal to make a gate change.  So noisy the way it’s one big room, missed the announcements until the last call





Realfoodfans said:


> Charade my family name is McKelvey


it’s funny here that so many are scot-Irish and sorta lump the heritages together into our idea of a big melting pot. Nobody cares if you are orange or green in our parts. Heresy to those still in the home countries I’m sure


Lynne G said:


> And supposed update to our telework rules. Either way, it will be quite some time before all are back.


There are many who will only go back kicking & screaming from what I’m hearing from friends & family who have embraced working from home


Monykalyn said:


> bit annoying as the entitled chair hogs in those EMPTY chairs haven’t shown their face in 2 hours yet...and they have four spots claimed.


Stupid chogs!  We always took to tipping resort  ‘beach boys’ early on to make sure they’d set us up in same palapa each day.  A couple bucks tip goes such a long way there.   the workers so much more appreciative than in eastern Caribbean imo

enjoying your pics so! May have to pick ur brain on ex Hal if we ever get back there.  The one pic looks like a cenote. Was it via the lazy river thing?  the stand alone ones we’ve done u have to walk Multiple rather rickety flights of steps to access. Not sure my knees would cooperate now

Did u order any flaming coffee?  Love watching that whole process.  Kids, don’t try this at home thing for sure


----------



## schumigirl

Thank you for the good wishes......getting more back to normal today....not too bad a reaction overall. Yes, Lynne, I`ve been drinking tea a lot of the day......


Lori, didn`t go with chicken piccata in the end......didn`t feel like cooking anything so we had fish and chips from the chippie.....boy were they good! Glad the bread and casserole went down so well.....and with your cold temps today, yes, a warming dish be very welcome.....food like that is always better the second day. 


Charade.......hope you got something nice for lunch, I hate being bored, but, it`s not always easy to find a lot of things to do in a work environment.....


Monyk, another lovely picture. 


Janet, yes, I detest all the orange/green carry on....makes my blood boil how it`s still so prevalent in certain areas of the UK. I love how it`s completely irrelevant in most other countries/areas and wish all that nonsense would just die a quick death. Unfortunately it`s how some define themselves here over anything else. 

I`m sure the bread and your dishes went down well yesterday  And yes, take your time with those decisions.




Slept a little today, but chills and aches all gone. Decided against cooking so as said earlier to Lori.....we got the chippie.....fish the size of small whales and the nicest chips ever. Tom is a salt and vinegar on his, I am just salt. Kyle and gf are both just salt too. I hate the smell of malt vinegar, but always have it for making sweet and sour sauce. I`m odd apparently.....if we have fish and chips I won`t set the dining room table, we always eat them at the kitchen table.....don`t like to eat them through there for some reason......so, folks say I`m odd. Been called worse.....

Getting dark now, looking forward to lighter nights soon....

Been a very murky day today, rain is forecast to go on all night into tomorrow but no plans to go out next few days anyway. 

Got  a txt at midday today to say my delivery driver would be late and expect him after 2pm. I had booked midday till 1pm. At the same time the delivery van buzzed us to say he was there.....no idea why the mix up, but as long it all arrived, not bothered. 

Lazy night tonight watching some Person of Interest dvd`s I think.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Tom is a salt and vinegar on his, I am just salt. Kyle and gf are both just salt too. I hate the smell of malt vinegar, but always have it for making sweet and sour sauce.


Thanks, I’ll get there, just too much to unexpectedly process 

I’m with Tom with malt  vinegar.  Never thot to put it in my sweet & sour sauce. I like it more brown than that fluorescent red   You need to share that recipie 

glad to hear you are regrouping!  Take your time


----------



## Charade67

Still bored, but almost time to leave. Just for the heck of it I decided to see if the cost for my flight to Orlando has changed. It is now more than triple what I paid. I am so glad I went ahead and booked in back in January.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lynne my DS gives antihistamine to their Pug - he has pollen allergies and so much cheaper OTC than vet prescriptions!

Monykalyn so lucky DD had her phone in there.  Before we moved in here got a late call from Em as DGD had got herself locked in a bathroom and was panicking.  Quickly released with a screwdriver.  Always selfish people at resorts.  Last trip (which was Mexico too) they were ultra quick to remove if no shows or disappeared for hours.  Was fun to watch.  Never a shortage but prime position.

Keisha certainly no mention of difference in heritage around us or the majority of UK.  Do hope you get your dental sorted out.  Kev is having to go back again - still having a problem.  

Oh yes love a flaming Mayan Coffee!

Charade glad you got your tickets at such a good price.

Still not feeling brilliant so just watching a programme with Kev then heading to bed for a read.  Hope for a better sleep.

Nearly Friday and a quiet weekend for us - would love to be able to get to our friends but some weeks away yet.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Thanks, I’ll get there, just too much to unexpectedly process
> 
> I’m with Tom with malt  vinegar.  Never thot to put it in my sweet & sour sauce. I like it more brown than that fluorescent red   You need to share that recipie
> 
> glad to hear you are regrouping!  Take your time



Yes, getting there thanks Janet, much better today......you should have the recipe by now....if my email isn`t playing silly beggars again.....yes, the recipe I use isn`t that vivid red you get in some restaurants....nothing artificial. So good though!! 

Yes, you`ll get it sorted.





Tom is still showing no signs of the vaccine, but it`s early days.....he`s been taking it easy anyway. 

Curry is made for tomorrow nights dinner......

I have more phone calls to make tomorrow to catch up. One lady is going to be moving in with her daughter on the other side of the country when lockdown is loosened and she can move. I was so happy to hear that. Think her daughter`s circumstance changed and can now accommodate her mum. She`s over the moon. 

Person of Interest on now and made some lemonade earlier......nice and sharp.....


----------



## Pumpkin1172

quick afternoon stop in!!!!  

Went for a lovely walk last night.  Wore my earmuff/headband thingy,  My ears were very happy, but it was so warm that I was almost undressed by the time I got back home lol.  Not complaining....I'll take it!!!!!!  

DH has went to bed, I was thinking, it was time to go to bed, when ds 1 comes upstairs, goes to wake up dh.  Our hot water tank was leaking  At least dh knows what to do, but why does that happen at 10:00 at night.  DH ran down to his work to see if there was the right fitting there (he manages the plumbing/mechanical and electrical division of a company).  Of course, that size wasn't there.  So they had to go with plan B.  So there they are at 11:00 at night saudering and welding pieces together.  They hacked it together.  He will pick up the proper fittings today and they will do it all again tonight.  We didn't get to bed until after midnight.  I think tonight will be an early night for all of us lol  

I am sooooooooooooooo glad tomorrow is Friday, and I only have half a day.  I will just say, I've had my fill of working with all boys for the week.  I won't call them men, as they are acting like entitled little boys!!!!  Rant over   Done!  done done done lol.



macraven said:


> I’m better Janet, thanks for asking
> Just have chills come and go
> Other than that, doing fine


Mac...keep getting better!!!  


Monykalyn said:


> Greetings! We did Xel-Ha today. Cross between water park and eco reserve. We loved it! Won’t attach picture of me swinging from rope before dropping into river lol. Snorkeling mot great but still fun. All inclusive and food was surprisingly really good! Buffett- but they have a server getting whatever you want so not tons of grimy hands all over, masks required in restaurant. Still operating at capacity restrictions so busy but not crowded


We went there when we were in Playa in 2019.  It was a great day trip!  I loved the lazy river.  We did it twice, plus snorkeling all around.  The boys and dh (along with other various family members) did the water slide.  I stayed back and enjoyed a couple of beverages instead of the water slide, but they loved it.  It was a great experience for the boys.  They still talk about that trip.  They loved Mexico!  Love your view!!!!  That is one of my favorite views!!!!!!!!!


J'aime Paris said:


> The stew and soda bread were both quite yummy! DH had a second helping of the stew, so I know he liked it. We have leftovers since it was only the 2 of us....seems like he won't mind one bit!


That sounded heavenly.  I love a good stew.  I have not tried making a soda bread or even home-made bread from scratch ever.  It is on my list to tackle one weekend.  With all the cooking and baking I do, I have not tried to bread from scratch.  


Charade67 said:


> I am bored out of my mind. I finished everything I needed to do today by 10:00. I think I’ve even run out of things to clean. So glad tomorrow is Friday.


I am bored as well.  Keep shuffling papers, trying to look busy.  



schumigirl said:


> Slept a little today, but chills and aches all gone. Decided against cooking so as said earlier to Lori.....we got the chippie.....fish the size of small whales and the nicest chips ever. Tom is a salt and vinegar on his, I am just salt. Kyle and gf are both just salt too. I hate the smell of malt vinegar, but always have it for making sweet and sour sauce. I`m odd apparently.....if we have fish and chips I won`t set the dining room table, we always eat them at the kitchen table.....don`t like to eat them through there for some reason......so, folks say I`m odd. Been called worse.....


I hope your over the worst of it now.  I wish I could remember where I had read and heard this, but it is being reported that if you are having reactions to the vaccine, it is because we have had a form of the virus already.  I don't know how true this is...but it would explain why some people are experiencing worse symptoms than others.  I know as a family, we were really sick last year, at the end of Jan/Feb with symptoms very similar to covid.  Who really knows 

Well, I should go do my bank run.  Email the last few papers, and go for my haircut!!!  It is going to feel glorious!!!!!   My hair is needing it.  That might explain why I'm a little grumpy as well too  

Have a great evening everyone!!!!!


----------



## macraven

A quick drive by to say thanks for the well wishes for me


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> quick afternoon stop in!!!!
> 
> Went for a lovely walk last night.  Wore my earmuff/headband thingy,  My ears were very happy, but it was so warm that I was almost undressed by the time I got back home lol.  Not complaining....I'll take it!!!!!!
> 
> DH has went to bed, I was thinking, it was time to go to bed, when ds 1 comes upstairs, goes to wake up dh.  Our hot water tank was leaking  At least dh knows what to do, but why does that happen at 10:00 at night.  DH ran down to his work to see if there was the right fitting there (he manages the plumbing/mechanical and electrical division of a company).  Of course, that size wasn't there.  So they had to go with plan B.  So there they are at 11:00 at night saudering and welding pieces together.  They hacked it together.  He will pick up the proper fittings today and they will do it all again tonight.  We didn't get to bed until after midnight.  I think tonight will be an early night for all of us lol
> 
> I am sooooooooooooooo glad tomorrow is Friday, and I only have half a day.  I will just say, I've had my fill of working with all boys for the week.  I won't call them men, as they are acting like entitled little boys!!!!  Rant over   Done!  done done done lol.
> 
> 
> Mac...keep getting better!!!
> 
> We went there when we were in Playa in 2019.  It was a great day trip!  I loved the lazy river.  We did it twice, plus snorkeling all around.  The boys and dh (along with other various family members) did the water slide.  I stayed back and enjoyed a couple of beverages instead of the water slide, but they loved it.  It was a great experience for the boys.  They still talk about that trip.  They loved Mexico!  Love your view!!!!  That is one of my favorite views!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That sounded heavenly.  I love a good stew.  I have not tried making a soda bread or even home-made bread from scratch ever.  It is on my list to tackle one weekend.  With all the cooking and baking I do, I have not tried to bread from scratch.
> 
> I am bored as well.  Keep shuffling papers, trying to look busy.
> 
> 
> I hope your over the worst of it now.  I wish I could remember where I had read and heard this, but it is being reported that if you are having reactions to the vaccine, it is because we have had a form of the virus already.  I don't know how true this is...but it would explain why some people are experiencing worse symptoms than others.  I know as a family, we were really sick last year, at the end of Jan/Feb with symptoms very similar to covid.  Who really knows
> 
> Well, I should go do my bank run.  Email the last few papers, and go for my haircut!!!  It is going to feel glorious!!!!!   My hair is needing it.  That might explain why I'm a little grumpy as well too
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!!!!!



Oh I’m so glad you didn’t have a lot of damage from your water tank! We haven’t had a tank in many years, but do remember mum and dad’s almost exploded many years ago.......water.....everywhere!! Glad your DH knew what to do, yes you deserve an early night.....

That could be true pumpkin. A year ago this weekend, I developed a cough and then lost all taste and smell for about 10 days. It was right back at the beginning when no one was being tested unless you were dead basically.....but nurse practitioner said it sounded like I had a mild strain.....it was the worst cough I’ve ever had. No one else got it in the house Thankfully.

Happy new haircut when you get it.......can’t wait for ours to open April 12th......wooohooo......

Have a great evening.........




Almost bedtime here for us.......yawning my head off now, even though I slept for a time today.

Did plan bacon for breakfast,....but it might just be me.......and mac if she makes it in time.......

Hope your Thursday night is a good one........


----------



## macraven

Hey 
I would get out of bed for bacon tomorrow morning!!


----------



## keishashadow

Realfoodfans said:


> Keisha certainly no mention of difference in heritage around us or the majority of UK. Do hope you get your dental sorted out. Kev is having to go back again - still having a problem.


Thanks.  It can be overwhelming when there are so many moving parts and unknown components.  A firm believer in that everything sorts it’s self out one way or the other, just as it’s mean to be in the end.

You must run in ‘good’ circles.   Surprising to hear things are so simpatico there.  That’s decidedly contrary to what has been widely reported here for decades.  Not that we don’t have more than our own share of intolerant folks, their way or the highway types.  Why can’t we all just get along?

Sorry to hear your mr is wrassling with his dental issues too.  Everything goes in three’s, who’s next? Lol



schumigirl said:


> Yes, getting there thanks Janet, much better today......you should have the recipe by now....if my email isn`t playing silly beggars again.....yes, the recipe I use isn`t that vivid red you get in some restaurants....nothing artificial. So good though!!


I did get it, thank you.  Sounds delicious.  Going to compare it to my favored one & try some tweaking.


schumigirl said:


> Tom is still showing no signs of the vaccine, but it`s early days.....he`s been taking it easy anyway.


Now is the time to laze.  Good luck to him oo


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Our hot water tank was leaking  At least dh knows what to do, but why does that happen at 10:00 at night.


Seriously, like clockwork it is discovered at night.  Lucky you with such an in-house handyman!


macraven said:


> Hey
> I would get out of bed for bacon tomorrow morning!!


Wiser words were never said  too bad tomorrow is Friday, no meat for us.  Do have a bag of shrimp thawing tho, that will help the cause!  

Mr & I both going forth to get our fasting bloodwork in the am.  normally, would go out to early lunch but, thinking to just come home & make a salad.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah fish Friday or pizza Friday for Keisha.  

Rainy still, and a dark night. As little one had a dinner time class, decided dinner that she would definitely not eat. Hotdogs and beans. As after class, a complaint made, but soup and a tomato and bacon as sides, satisfactory dinner was made. Ice cream for dessert. Hence with house feeling cool, under a throw.

Yeah, appliances always seem to break when not expecting them too.  Glad you were able to not have a flooded house, Pumpkin.

Charade, hope more interesting work tomorrow.

Mac, hope you are feeling better now.

Schumi, glad DH got his shot, and taking it easy.

Ah, last tea for the night.  Hope all have a most restful and relaxing sleep.


----------



## Charade67

I should be sleeping , but I am wide awake. I nodded off for about 15 minutes when I was watching TV earlier tonight. I guess that was enough to keep me awake now.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> DH has went to bed, I was thinking, it was time to go to bed, when ds 1 comes upstairs, goes to wake up dh. Our hot water tank was leaking  At least dh knows what to do, but why does that happen at 10:00 at night. DH ran down to his work to see if there was the right fitting there (he manages the plumbing/mechanical and electrical division of a company). Of course, that size wasn't there. So they had to go with plan B. So there they are at 11:00 at night saudering and welding pieces together. They hacked it together. He will pick up the proper fittings today and they will do it all again tonight. We didn't get to bed until after midnight. I think tonight will be an early night for all of us lol


Oh, no. Why do these things always happen at the most inconvenient times? You are so fortunate that your Dh is skilled in this area. We would be on the phone to an emergency plumber. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am bored as well. Keep shuffling papers, trying to look busy.


 I even ran out of papers to shuffle. Thankfully one of the therapists had something for me to do when I got back from lunch. Unfortunately it didn’t take long to finish. 



Lynne G said:


> harade, hope more interesting work tomorrow


 No work for me tomorrow. I am off on Fridays.

Gonna try to get some sleep. Can’t sleep late. I have an appointment in the morning about 49 minutes from where I live.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Keisha interesting that is still thought the case - assume from the troubles in the past.  Good example is J goes to a Catholic school (as came up best for his additional needs) and happily accepted despite us not being Catholic. Wouldn’t have been allowed years ago.

Charade hope your appointment goes well and enjoy the rest of your free day.  Another bad sleep but can take it easy today.

Good morning to Lynne and Carol.

Hoping all are feeling well.

Morning started beautifully and plans made but looks like it’s changing. Plans easily changed too.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Hey
> I would get out of bed for bacon tomorrow morning!!



I whistled loud.......and opened the window....the smell of that bacon should reach you soon......



keishashadow said:


> Thanks.  It can be overwhelming when there are so many moving parts and unknown components.  A firm believer in that everything sorts it’s self out one way or the other, just as it’s mean to be in the end.
> 
> You must run in ‘good’ circles.  Surprising to hear things are so simpatico there. That’s decidedly contrary to what has been widely reported here for decades. Not that we don’t have more than our own share of intolerant folks, their way or the highway types.  Why can’t we all just get along?
> 
> Sorry to hear your mr is wrassling with his dental issues too.  Everything goes in three’s, who’s next? Lol
> 
> 
> I did get it, thank you.  Sounds delicious.  Going to compare it to my favored one & try some tweaking.
> 
> Now is the time to laze.  Good luck to him oo
> 
> Seriously, like clockwork it is discovered at night.  Lucky you with such an in-house handyman!
> 
> Wiser words were never said  too bad tomorrow is Friday, no meat for us.  Do have a bag of shrimp thawing tho, that will help the cause!
> 
> Mr & I both going forth to get our fasting bloodwork in the am.  normally, would go out to early lunch but, thinking to just come home & make a salad.



It`s a good recipe, I very rarely follow a recipe, but the basics are more or less the same. We like it spicy, so I forgot to add we do sometimes add fresh varieties of chillies.....adds a kick and a half. 

Yes, I think it`s a YMMV thing with sectarianism. We`ve certainly experienced it and in certain areas of the UK it is very much still there. We went to a wedding reception that was a Manchester/Liverpool mix....got asked outright which foot we kicked with......in other words, what religion are you. Told them outright it was none of their darn business. Few other examples I`ll keep for a private conversation as it`s political, actually probably already shared with you.

Some areas schools won`t mix. Again, we`ve experienced it, I know we`ve spoke about it before, Tom and I were classed by some as a mixed marriage.....I joined Tom`s Church and there were dissenting comments from a few on both sides. I find these people are best ignored, and that`s what we did. I could write a book though. 

Oh Tom is taking full advantage of "lazing" this morning.....lol.....actually so far he feels fine, but I told him he`s doing nothing today just in case. 

lol....meat Friday for us......that`s as rebellious as I get! 

Will keep you updated if there`s any justice for Johnny today.....here`s hoping he gets to appeal that last decision!!! 













Lynne G said:


> Ah fish Friday or pizza Friday for Keisha.
> 
> Rainy still, and a dark night. As little one had a dinner time class, decided dinner that she would definitely not eat. Hotdogs and beans. As after class, a complaint made, but soup and a tomato and bacon as sides, satisfactory dinner was made. Ice cream for dessert. Hence with house feeling cool, under a throw.
> 
> Yeah, appliances always seem to break when not expecting them too.  Glad you were able to not have a flooded house, Pumpkin.
> 
> Charade, hope more interesting work tomorrow.
> 
> Mac, hope you are feeling better now.
> 
> Schumi, glad DH got his shot, and taking it easy.
> 
> Ah, last tea for the night.  Hope all have a most restful and relaxing sleep.



Yep, he is enjoying taking it easy, and he will the next couple of days......think he`ll be happy to do as he`s told there. 

Hope you have a lovely and a quick Friday at work.......





Made some early phone calls, a few of the folks I call ask for me to call around 8am, I think some get up around 5ish.....

Misty start to the day and some rain, but seems to be clearing and sun is coming out. No plans to go out though. Already ironed and everyone has put their own away. 

Plan to make some rosemary bread for lunch to enjoy with chicken noodle soup. Dinner plans have changed, decided to freeze the curry so tonight is my own home made pizzas. I have the flour so might as well make them. 

Ordered the mozzarella with the grocery shop yesterday and I have spicy chicken, proscuitto, pepperoni, salami, red peppers and onions to choose from for toppings along with my favourite pineapple and jalapenos. Everyone tops their own.

Part from that, not much going on today. Going to call mum soon too. 

ps.....emails are dodgy again this morning.....I will reply ladies......apparently there`s nothing wrong with it according to provider.......


































Have a wonderfully Happy Friday.............




​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh had my hand out for that bacon. Schumi.  

Ah, thank you Julie. It is a good morning, as it’s a Friday.

So yes, hope Schumi and Julie have had a good Friday morning so far.

Yeah around here Julie, the Catholic schools tend to only have Catholic kids, but they are open to anyone wanting to pay. Seems many have closed and combined lately, as they must not be the best choice. We have many private pay for school choices, and our free township school is good. I’m glad both your grandkids are doing well in the schools they go to.

Yeah, meat for me today. I don’t follow the no meat Friday or give something up. That’s just me.  

And why yes,


Yay! Indeed.

Hope Julie has a good day, hope Schumi gets her grocery order, hope Schumi’s DH feels good today, and Julie’s grandkids have a good day at school.

And yes, our soaking rain has left, and when that high weather system starts chasing the rain clouds away, the sky becomes clear.  As such, the early morning is clear skies, very dark out, and 36F. Sigh, that just a few degrees above freezing start. Only saving happiness, is that clear sky means a very sunny day.  Still not what I would say warm, with 46F the high, but I so enjoy seeing a sunny day.  Gotta rock those sunglasses.  

Routine week day for me is this Friday. Seems to have been a long week with that jump in time. But so glad the weekend is to be a sunny filled one. That certainly deserves a woot!

Time for tea, and a search for a quick breakfast.  At least I have food here, not forgetting to bring it when commuting.  

Fabulous Friday homies and a Good Morning wish to not only Julie and Schumi, but all the homies.

Ooh I need that tea. Home feels a bit cool.
Later homies.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Finally managed to get to sleep then Caspian woke me at 6:30. 
Another rainy day here. Not looking forward to driving across town in the rain.

My husband went to Catholic school for middle and part of high school. He's the son of a Baptist minister.  His parents wanted him in the best school in town, and that happened to be the Catholic school. 

I need to leave in a few minutes. I'm on my way to have a proper, professional garment fitting. It will be interesting to see if I have been wearing the wrong size.


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 563436
> dental appointment was huge disappointment. a study mold taken for dentist to pour over. will do the CT xrays next visit & mull over Treatment plans Before making the rounds of specialists. Not going to let it get me down. Main objective to keep whatever surgeries to a minimum will guide my decision.   Adulting is hard lol
> 
> Winner, winner
> 
> Yes, smart choice. That’s the only airport we’ve literally had to run across terminal to make a gate change.  So noisy the way it’s one big room, missed the announcements until the last call
> it’s funny here that so many are scot-Irish and sorta lump the heritages together into our idea of a big melting pot. Nobody cares if you are orange or green in our parts. Heresy to those still in the home countries I’m sure
> 
> There are many who will only go back kicking & screaming from what I’m hearing from friends & family who have embraced working from home
> 
> Stupid chogs!  We always took to tipping resort  ‘beach boys’ early on to make sure they’d set us up in same palapa each day.  A couple bucks tip goes such a long way there.   the workers so much more appreciative than in eastern Caribbean imo
> 
> enjoying your pics so! May have to pick ur brain on ex Hal if we ever get back there.  The one pic looks like a cenote. Was it via the lazy river thing?  the stand alone ones we’ve done u have to walk Multiple rather rickety flights of steps to access. Not sure my knees would cooperate now
> 
> Did u order any flaming coffee?  Love watching that whole process.  Kids, don’t try this at home thing for sure


Sorry your dental appointment did not go as expected....hoping any procedures will go well!



schumigirl said:


> Thank you for the good wishes......getting more back to normal today....not too bad a reaction overall. Yes, Lynne, I`ve been drinking tea a lot of the day......
> 
> 
> Lori, didn`t go with chicken piccata in the end......didn`t feel like cooking anything so we had fish and chips from the chippie.....boy were they good! Glad the bread and casserole went down so well.....and with your cold temps today, yes, a warming dish be very welcome.....food like that is always better the second day.
> 
> 
> Charade.......hope you got something nice for lunch, I hate being bored, but, it`s not always easy to find a lot of things to do in a work environment.....
> 
> 
> Monyk, another lovely picture.
> 
> 
> Janet, yes, I detest all the orange/green carry on....makes my blood boil how it`s still so prevalent in certain areas of the UK. I love how it`s completely irrelevant in most other countries/areas and wish all that nonsense would just die a quick death. Unfortunately it`s how some define themselves here over anything else.
> 
> I`m sure the bread and your dishes went down well yesterday  And yes, take your time with those decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slept a little today, but chills and aches all gone. Decided against cooking so as said earlier to Lori.....we got the chippie.....fish the size of small whales and the nicest chips ever. Tom is a salt and vinegar on his, I am just salt. Kyle and gf are both just salt too. I hate the smell of malt vinegar, but always have it for making sweet and sour sauce. I`m odd apparently.....if we have fish and chips I won`t set the dining room table, we always eat them at the kitchen table.....don`t like to eat them through there for some reason......so, folks say I`m odd. Been called worse.....
> 
> Getting dark now, looking forward to lighter nights soon....
> 
> Been a very murky day today, rain is forecast to go on all night into tomorrow but no plans to go out next few days anyway.
> 
> Got  a txt at midday today to say my delivery driver would be late and expect him after 2pm. I had booked midday till 1pm. At the same time the delivery van buzzed us to say he was there.....no idea why the mix up, but as long it all arrived, not bothered.
> 
> Lazy night tonight watching some Person of Interest dvd`s I think.


Fish and Chips always a good alternative!  Might be our Friday night meal!!



Charade67 said:


> Still bored, but almost time to leave. Just for the heck of it I decided to see if the cost for my flight to Orlando has changed. It is now more than triple what I paid. I am so glad I went ahead and booked in back in January.


Good thing you booked it!  My car rental price for April is sky high as well now....also glad I reserved early.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> quick afternoon stop in!!!!
> 
> Went for a lovely walk last night.  Wore my earmuff/headband thingy,  My ears were very happy, but it was so warm that I was almost undressed by the time I got back home lol.  Not complaining....I'll take it!!!!!!
> 
> DH has went to bed, I was thinking, it was time to go to bed, when ds 1 comes upstairs, goes to wake up dh.  Our hot water tank was leaking  At least dh knows what to do, but why does that happen at 10:00 at night.  DH ran down to his work to see if there was the right fitting there (he manages the plumbing/mechanical and electrical division of a company).  Of course, that size wasn't there.  So they had to go with plan B.  So there they are at 11:00 at night saudering and welding pieces together.  They hacked it together.  He will pick up the proper fittings today and they will do it all again tonight.  We didn't get to bed until after midnight.  I think tonight will be an early night for all of us lol
> 
> I am sooooooooooooooo glad tomorrow is Friday, and I only have half a day.  I will just say, I've had my fill of working with all boys for the week.  I won't call them men, as they are acting like entitled little boys!!!!  Rant over   Done!  done done done lol.
> 
> 
> Mac...keep getting better!!!
> 
> We went there when we were in Playa in 2019.  It was a great day trip!  I loved the lazy river.  We did it twice, plus snorkeling all around.  The boys and dh (along with other various family members) did the water slide.  I stayed back and enjoyed a couple of beverages instead of the water slide, but they loved it.  It was a great experience for the boys.  They still talk about that trip.  They loved Mexico!  Love your view!!!!  That is one of my favorite views!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That sounded heavenly.  I love a good stew.  I have not tried making a soda bread or even home-made bread from scratch ever.  It is on my list to tackle one weekend.  With all the cooking and baking I do, I have not tried to bread from scratch.
> 
> I am bored as well.  Keep shuffling papers, trying to look busy.
> 
> 
> I hope your over the worst of it now.  I wish I could remember where I had read and heard this, but it is being reported that if you are having reactions to the vaccine, it is because we have had a form of the virus already.  I don't know how true this is...but it would explain why some people are experiencing worse symptoms than others.  I know as a family, we were really sick last year, at the end of Jan/Feb with symptoms very similar to covid.  Who really knows
> 
> Well, I should go do my bank run.  Email the last few papers, and go for my haircut!!!  It is going to feel glorious!!!!!   My hair is needing it.  That might explain why I'm a little grumpy as well too
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!!!!!


Good thing it was caught before a lot of damage was done!  Water events are always a headache....
My dad is a retired plumber.  He taught me where the shutoff valves are for just about everything, in case of an emergency.



keishashadow said:


> Thanks.  It can be overwhelming when there are so many moving parts and unknown components.  A firm believer in that everything sorts it’s self out one way or the other, just as it’s mean to be in the end.
> 
> You must run in ‘good’ circles.  Surprising to hear things are so simpatico there. That’s decidedly contrary to what has been widely reported here for decades. Not that we don’t have more than our own share of intolerant folks, their way or the highway types.  Why can’t we all just get along?
> 
> Sorry to hear your mr is wrassling with his dental issues too.  Everything goes in three’s, who’s next? Lol
> 
> 
> I did get it, thank you.  Sounds delicious.  Going to compare it to my favored one & try some tweaking.
> 
> Now is the time to laze.  Good luck to him oo
> 
> Seriously, like clockwork it is discovered at night.  Lucky you with such an in-house handyman!
> 
> Wiser words were never said  too bad tomorrow is Friday, no meat for us.  Do have a bag of shrimp thawing tho, that will help the cause!
> 
> Mr & I both going forth to get our fasting bloodwork in the am.  normally, would go out to early lunch but, thinking to just come home & make a salad.


I'm always hungry in the morning.  Fasting bloodwork appts make me 'hangry'!!



schumigirl said:


> I whistled loud.......and opened the window....the smell of that bacon should reach you soon......
> 
> 
> 
> It`s a good recipe, I very rarely follow a recipe, but the basics are more or less the same. We like it spicy, so I forgot to add we do sometimes add fresh varieties of chillies.....adds a kick and a half.
> 
> Yes, I think it`s a YMMV thing with sectarianism. We`ve certainly experienced it and in certain areas of the UK it is very much still there. We went to a wedding reception that was a Manchester/Liverpool mix....got asked outright which foot we kicked with......in other words, what religion are you. Told them outright it was none of their darn business. Few other examples I`ll keep for a private conversation as it`s political, actually probably already shared with you.
> 
> Some areas schools won`t mix. Again, we`ve experienced it, I know we`ve spoke about it before, Tom and I were classed by some as a mixed marriage.....I joined Tom`s Church and there were dissenting comments from a few on both sides. I find these people are best ignored, and that`s what we did. I could write a book though.
> 
> Oh Tom is taking full advantage of "lazing" this morning.....lol.....actually so far he feels fine, but I told him he`s doing nothing today just in case.
> 
> lol....meat Friday for us......that`s as rebellious as I get!
> 
> Will keep you updated if there`s any justice for Johnny today.....here`s hoping he gets to appeal that last decision!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, he is enjoying taking it easy, and he will the next couple of days......think he`ll be happy to do as he`s told there.
> 
> Hope you have a lovely and a quick Friday at work.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made some early phone calls, a few of the folks I call ask for me to call around 8am, I think some get up around 5ish.....
> 
> Misty start to the day and some rain, but seems to be clearing and sun is coming out. No plans to go out though. Already ironed and everyone has put their own away.
> 
> Plan to make some rosemary bread for lunch to enjoy with chicken noodle soup. Dinner plans have changed, decided to freeze the curry so tonight is my own home made pizzas. I have the flour so might as well make them.
> 
> Ordered the mozzarella with the grocery shop yesterday and I have spicy chicken, proscuitto, pepperoni, salami, red peppers and onions to choose from for toppings along with my favourite pineapple and jalapenos. Everyone tops their own.
> 
> Part from that, not much going on today. Going to call mum soon too.
> 
> ps.....emails are dodgy again this morning.....I will reply ladies......apparently there`s nothing wrong with it according to provider.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderfully Happy Friday.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I heard the call for bacon!!
Love the aunty acid meme!  I always knew my hobbies were out to eat and spending money, lol!!!!



Lynne G said:


> Ooh had my hand out for that bacon. Schumi.
> 
> Ah, thank you Julie. It is a good morning, as it’s a Friday.
> 
> So yes, hope Schumi and Julie have had a good Friday morning so far.
> 
> Yeah around here Julie, the Catholic schools tend to only have Catholic kids, but they are open to anyone wanting to pay. Seems many have closed and combined lately, as they must not be the best choice. We have many private pay for school choices, and our free township school is good. I’m glad both your grandkids are doing well in the schools they go to.
> 
> Yeah, meat for me today. I don’t follow the no meat Friday or give something up. That’s just me.
> 
> And why yes,
> View attachment 563573
> 
> Yay! Indeed.
> 
> Hope Julie has a good day, hope Schumi gets her grocery order, hope Schumi’s DH feels good today, and Julie’s grandkids have a good day at school.
> 
> And yes, our soaking rain has left, and when that high weather system starts chasing the rain clouds away, the sky becomes clear.  As such, the early morning is clear skies, very dark out, and 36F. Sigh, that just a few degrees above freezing start. Only saving happiness, is that clear sky means a very sunny day.  Still not what I would say warm, with 46F the high, but I so enjoy seeing a sunny day.  Gotta rock those sunglasses.
> 
> Routine week day for me is this Friday. Seems to have been a long week with that jump in time. But so glad the weekend is to be a sunny filled one. That certainly deserves a woot!
> 
> Time for tea, and a search for a quick breakfast.  At least I have food here, not forgetting to bring it when commuting.
> 
> Fabulous Friday homies and a Good Morning wish to not only Julie and Schumi, but all the homies.
> 
> Ooh I need that tea. Home feels a bit cool.
> Later homies.


Happy Friday to you as well Lynne!  Enjoy that tea and possibly a sunny mid day walk!



Charade67 said:


> Good morning. Finally managed to get to sleep then Caspian woke me at 6:30.
> Another rainy day here. Not looking forward to driving across town in the rain.
> 
> My husband went to Catholic school for middle and part of high school. He's the son of a Baptist minister.  His parents wanted him in the best school in town, and that happened to be the Catholic school.
> 
> I need to leave in a few minutes. I'm on my way to have a proper, professional garment fitting. It will be interesting to see if I have been wearing the wrong size.


This sounds really interesting!  You'll have to let us know how it went!





Thinking of Friday Fish Fry take out for this evening.  Schumi got my taste buds wanting it, after posting about her take out order.  Our fish fry meal typically gives you the choice of fries, potato pancake or potato salad.  Then coleslaw and rye bred with butter to round out a full meal.
Is that common for any of you?

DD will come home Saturday afternoon.  We are beginning our search for her graduation dress!!!  Just typing that has me a bit emotional.....I cannot believe how fast her 4 years of undergrad have flown by.  

Saturday early evening we will meet our friends for dinner.  The men are all excited for the Saturday night meatlovers buffet!!  They will certainly be loosening the belts a notch or two after that!
Then we will spend the night at our lake house, since it's only 15 minutes from the restaurant.

Happy Friday everyone!  The sun is shining and the temps are rising.....a good day ahead!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ooh had my hand out for that bacon. Schumi.
> 
> Ah, thank you Julie. It is a good morning, as it’s a Friday.
> 
> So yes, hope Schumi and Julie have had a good Friday morning so far.
> 
> Yeah around here Julie, the Catholic schools tend to only have Catholic kids, but they are open to anyone wanting to pay. Seems many have closed and combined lately, as they must not be the best choice. We have many private pay for school choices, and our free township school is good. I’m glad both your grandkids are doing well in the schools they go to.
> 
> Yeah, meat for me today. I don’t follow the no meat Friday or give something up. That’s just me.
> 
> And why yes,
> View attachment 563573
> 
> Yay! Indeed.
> 
> Hope Julie has a good day, hope Schumi gets her grocery order, hope Schumi’s DH feels good today, and Julie’s grandkids have a good day at school.
> 
> And yes, our soaking rain has left, and when that high weather system starts chasing the rain clouds away, the sky becomes clear.  As such, the early morning is clear skies, very dark out, and 36F. Sigh, that just a few degrees above freezing start. Only saving happiness, is that clear sky means a very sunny day.  Still not what I would say warm, with 46F the high, but I so enjoy seeing a sunny day.  Gotta rock those sunglasses.
> 
> Routine week day for me is this Friday. Seems to have been a long week with that jump in time. But so glad the weekend is to be a sunny filled one. That certainly deserves a woot!
> 
> Time for tea, and a search for a quick breakfast.  At least I have food here, not forgetting to bring it when commuting.
> 
> Fabulous Friday homies and a Good Morning wish to not only Julie and Schumi, but all the homies.
> 
> Ooh I need that tea. Home feels a bit cool.
> Later homies.



Bacon all round Lynne......we always have plenty......sounds not a bad day for you, it`ll get warmer soon I imagine. And thank you, Tom is doing fabulously. Not a side effect yet. 





Charade67 said:


> Good morning. Finally managed to get to sleep then Caspian woke me at 6:30.
> Another rainy day here. Not looking forward to driving across town in the rain.
> 
> My husband went to Catholic school for middle and part of high school. He's the son of a Baptist minister.  His parents wanted him in the best school in town, and that happened to be the Catholic school.
> 
> I need to leave in a few minutes. I'm on my way to have a proper, professional garment fitting. It will be interesting to see if I have been wearing the wrong size.



Hope the fitting goes well Charade.....another with rain! Hope it clears for you. 





J'aime Paris said:


> Sorry your dental appointment did not go as expected....hoping any procedures will go well!
> 
> 
> Fish and Chips always a good alternative!  Might be our Friday night meal!!
> 
> 
> Good thing you booked it!  My car rental price for April is sky high as well now....also glad I reserved early.
> 
> 
> Good thing it was caught before a lot of damage was done!  Water events are always a headache....
> My dad is a retired plumber.  He taught me where the shutoff valves are for just about everything, in case of an emergency.
> 
> 
> I'm always hungry in the morning.  Fasting bloodwork appts make me 'hangry'!!
> 
> 
> I heard the call for bacon!!
> Love the aunty acid meme!  I always knew my hobbies were out to eat and spending money, lol!!!!
> 
> 
> Happy Friday to you as well Lynne!  Enjoy that tea and possibly a sunny mid day walk!
> 
> 
> This sounds really interesting!  You'll have to let us know how it went!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of Friday Fish Fry take out for this evening.  Schumi got my taste buds wanting it, after posting about her take out order.  Our fish fry meal typically gives you the choice of fries, potato pancake or potato salad.  Then coleslaw and rye bred with butter to round out a full meal.
> Is that common for any of you?
> 
> DD will come home Saturday afternoon.  We are beginning our search for her graduation dress!!!  Just typing that has me a bit emotional.....I cannot believe how fast her 4 years of undergrad have flown by.
> 
> Saturday early evening we will meet our friends for dinner.  The men are all excited for the Saturday night meatlovers buffet!!  They will certainly be loosening the belts a notch or two after that!
> Then we will spend the night at our lake house, since it's only 15 minutes from the restaurant.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!  The sun is shining and the temps are rising.....a good day ahead!
> View attachment 563597




lol....yes, we`re well suited to that meme!! And completely agree.....






​Fish and chips here if you sit in usually comes with a pot of tea, bread and butter (white) and your fish and chips of choice. Some places do mushy peas (yuk) and things like curry sauce now. Many places offer different dishes too......but, never coleslaw or potato salad if it`s authentic. Scotland and England vary too what they serve, as do regions too. 

In Scotland you ask for a Fish supper......in England you mostly ask for cod and chips or haddock and chips and whatever else you may wish to have. Weirdly curry sauce from the chippie is lovely.....not very curry flavoured, but nice. You dip your chips in it. Again, many differences around the country. 

You`ll have a lovely time with your dd and dress hunting....yes, where does the time go! And you have plans for Saturday night......that is incredibly exciting for us who can`t go out yet......lol......we have either Trivial Pursuit or New York Monopoly planned......there will be wine regardless!!

Enjoy the evening though and the lakehouse too....how lovely! 




I`m amazed at my husband not having a single side effect......of course it may still happen, but he feels fine. 

We have a sea fret rolling in right now, it`s gone very misty and murky looking outside and the temp has dropped. Warm in here though. 

Lunch was lovely, slighty doughy bread, brought it out a tad too early, but it was fine all the same, went well with the soup. 

This day has felt very long, surprising as I`ve been busy. Got a lot done though.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, most of our fish in fish with fries is cod.  And if order in person, usually with catsup and cole slaw.  

The sun is out and oh so bright out.

Enjoy your fish dinner tonight. Paris.  

Charade, hope your fitting went fabulously.

Kids want cheesesteaks for dinner.  May air fry some tater tots too.  Easy meal, yes please.


----------



## Realfoodfans

J’aime that is different from our fish and chips (fries) options though does vary according to region.  My bestie now lives in Yorkshire and can’t often eat from their take out as some still use “dripping” (animal fat) not oil and she is vegetarian.  We spend a lot of time in Devon and they don’t often serve mushy peas or gravy that is always available in the North West.  Also common are curry sauce, potato fritters, steak and kidney puddings (in a suet pastry) and various pies. You can ask for a buttered “bap” (white bread roll).

Interesting the differences in all regions.

Mussels for us tonight - in garlic and cream.  Garlic bread for Kev and Em.  I will try and resist!

Happy to have done two hours of my patchwork and all the laundry done pre weekend.


----------



## keishashadow

We Hurried home from lab to grab some left over soda bread after quick run to grocery store.  Both of us acting like we haven’t eaten in a week lol. Going to make up a nice, green salad for lunch with lots of cheese & veggies. 


Lynne G said:


> Ah fish Friday or pizza Friday for Keisha.


Nope, shrimp scampi as is our general norm.  Something we both will devour


Charade67 said:


> No work for me tomorrow. I am off on Fridays.


That’s a great work schedule


Realfoodfans said:


> Good example is J goes to a Catholic school (as came up best for his additional needs) and happily accepted despite us not being Catholic. Wouldn’t have been allowed years ago.


Here, the catholic schools have always been a major force in the cities for underprivileged youths, part of their mission, irregardless of the children’s faith.   The city school system is quite challenged.  Same as all major cities, they have to work within their budgets.   unless their kids are accepted into one of the few satellite/specialty schools, large proportion of those residents opt out. 

A large portion of our diocesan budget goes to funding the schools, nearly full financial aid is freely granted to those in need.  With costs spiraling, not exactly a popular concept.

Most individual parishes had their own schools when I was a child but, that started to change with Vatican reform.  Things consolidated to point where each diocese now calls their own shots.  Some have more schools open, others do not. 

It’s certainly not cheap by any means.  GD is 10, it was $10,000 for 1st grade for parish members.  High school varies from $20,000 to $30,000.  Far less than the exclusive, private schools where the day students pay $50,000, minimum.  They are primarily boarding schools for the wealthy.

Our local public schools are ranked very highly.  Well, that was before the pandemic.  I shudder to think where state testing results will land once they are started back up again.  Teacher friends tell me so many parents tapped out from day one, disinterested at best.  Sad to hear.  God forbid a parent should be expected to help school their own children.

my kids went to our elementary catholic school until it closed when youngest entered school. Didn’t want him bused, so into public he went & thrived.

Most students are mainstreamed but, special needs in our county are all addressed by a central intermediatary unit, very sell staffed which rotate among the schools as need.  Several do have aides that are with them throughout the day.



schumigirl said:


> We went to a wedding reception that was a Manchester/Liverpool mix....got asked outright which foot we kicked with......in other words, what religion are you. Told them outright it was none of their darn business. Few other examples I`ll keep for a private conversation as it`s political, actually probably already shared with you.


Hate to say it, had thought you were going with a straight or gay comment as to which foot you kicked with...seriously, certain subjects really shouldn’t come up in casual social situations, period.


schumigirl said:


> Tom and I were classed by some as a mixed marriage


Yep, was very common not that long ago.  Heck, here, even the most liberal churches require those getting married to undergo religious preparation/pre-marriage counseling if not down right conversion.  I think the counseling is a wonderful idea.  So many jump into that without any sort of conversations as to finances, RL goals, etc.


Charade67 said:


> His parents wanted him in the best school in town, and that happened to be the Catholic school.


Now that the schools have consolidated, often there is a long waiting list to be enrolled, parish members & returning students get first dibs.


J'aime Paris said:


> My dad is a retired plumber. He taught me where the shutoff valves are for just about everything, in case of an emergency.


When working as a realtor was stunned to see the number of homes that did have shutoff values on toilets & sinks???  Such a cheap modification, makes no sense.


J'aime Paris said:


> I'm always hungry in the morning. Fasting bloodwork appts make me 'hangry'!!


Lol, indeed. 


J'aime Paris said:


> I heard the call for bacon!!


Unofficial SANs war-cry


J'aime Paris said:


> Saturday early evening we will meet our friends for dinner. The men are all excited for the Saturday night meatlovers buffet!!


_Meat lovers buffet? Is this a thing? Yum. Well, not sure about the whole buffet thing right now lol_



J'aime Paris said:


> Then we will spend the night at our lake house, since it's only 15 minutes from the restaurant.


Seriously, you have a lake house?  Aaaaaaah, lucky girl!


schumigirl said:


> Some places do mushy peas (yuk) and things like curry sauce now.


I like basic, frozen green peas.  Notice i said frozen, not about to shuck those little buggers.  But mushy? Ew - A word that should never be uttered in connection to food food lol


schumigirl said:


> I`m amazed at my husband not having a single side effect......of course it may still happen, but he feels fine.


well, good for him!


Lynne G said:


> Kids want cheesesteaks for dinner. May air fry some tater tots too. Easy meal, yes please.


Sounds like a fine dinner to me lol. I’ve found myself starting to purchase frozen potato products again due to how great they come out in airfryer.  Hadn’t been on my grocery list for years.  GD wanted those Tyson dinosaur chicken nuggets   I never did understand the allure of frozen nuggets.  I snitched one last time i made them, not too shabby


----------



## Charade67

That was an interesting morning. The shop I went to was a little off the beaten path. At one point I was driving through farmland. Appomattox is really small for someplace that played such an important part in U.S. history.  The fitting went well, and I left with a couple of items to try. If I like them then I will purchase more. When I left the shop the sun had come out and it has turned into a nice day. 



J'aime Paris said:


> DD will come home Saturday afternoon. We are beginning our search for her graduation dress!!! Just typing that has me a bit emotional.....I cannot believe how fast her 4 years of undergrad have flown by.


That shouldd be fun. Congratulations to the soon to be graduate. 



schumigirl said:


> Fish and chips here if you sit in usually comes with a pot of tea, bread and butter (white) and your fish and chips of choice. Some places do mushy peas (yuk)


Ugh. That sounds so unappetizing. I don't like any kind of press. I just now picked them out of my fried rice. 



schumigirl said:


> I`m amazed at my husband not having a single side effect......of course it may still happen, but he feels fine.


 Not even a sore arm? He is very fortunate. 



Lynne G said:


> Kids want cheesesteaks for dinner.


 I initially read that as cheesecakes. You see where my brain is. 



keishashadow said:


> Here, the catholic schools have always been a major force in the cities for underprivileged youths, part of their mission, irregardless of the children’s faith. The city school system is quite challenged. Same as all major cities, they have to work within their budgets. unless their kids are accepted into one of the few satellite/specialty schools, large proportion of those residents opt out.


 I'm not sure how it worked here, but I suspect mostly the more well off kids went to Catholic school.  Sadly, the school here closed a couple of years ago due to very low enrollment. 

I have absolutely nothing planned for the rest of the day. I think I might take a nap.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> I have absolutely nothing planned for the rest of the day. I think I might take a nap.


& i bet caspian will be happy to join you.

Always wanted to stop in Appomattox, as well as many of the other civil war points of interest when driving thru Virginia.  We’ve always been all about ‘making time’ to get to our destinations further south.  I think once the mr retires we need to take a week to leisurely poke around the state to tour the historical sites.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 563613
> We Hurried home from lab to grab some left over soda bread after quick run to grocery store.  Both of us acting like we haven’t eaten in a week lol. Going to make up a nice, green salad for lunch with lots of cheese & veggies.
> 
> Nope, shrimp scampi as is our general norm.  Something we both will devour
> 
> That’s a great work schedule
> 
> Here, the catholic schools have always been a major force in the cities for underprivileged youths, part of their mission, irregardless of the children’s faith.   The city school system is quite challenged.  Same as all major cities, they have to work within their budgets.   unless their kids are accepted into one of the few satellite/specialty schools, large proportion of those residents opt out.
> 
> A large portion of our diocesan budget goes to funding the schools, nearly full financial aid is freely granted to those in need.  With costs spiraling, not exactly a popular concept.
> 
> Most individual parishes had their own schools when I was a child but, that started to change with Vatican reform.  Things consolidated to point where each diocese now calls their own shots.  Some have more schools open, others do not.
> 
> It’s certainly not cheap by any means.  GD is 10, it was $10,000 for 1st grade for parish members.  High school varies from $20,000 to $30,000.  Far less than the exclusive, private schools where the day students pay $50,000, minimum.  They are primarily boarding schools for the wealthy.
> 
> Our local public schools are ranked very highly.  Well, that was before the pandemic.  I shudder to think where state testing results will land once they are started back up again.  Teacher friends tell me so many parents tapped out from day one, disinterested at best.  Sad to hear.  God forbid a parent should be expected to help school their own children.
> 
> my kids went to our elementary catholic school until it closed when youngest entered school. Didn’t want him bused, so into public he went & thrived.
> 
> Most students are mainstreamed but, special needs in our county are all addressed by a central intermediatary unit, very sell staffed which rotate among the schools as need.  Several do have aides that are with them throughout the day.
> 
> 
> Hate to say it, had thought you were going with a straight or gay comment as to which foot you kicked with...seriously, certain subjects really shouldn’t come up in casual social situations, period.
> 
> Yep, was very common not that long ago.  Heck, here, even the most liberal churches require those getting married to undergo religious preparation/pre-marriage counseling if not down right conversion.  I think the counseling is a wonderful idea.  So many jump into that without any sort of conversations as to finances, RL goals, etc.
> 
> Now that the schools have consolidated, often there is a long waiting list to be enrolled, parish members & returning students get first dibs.
> 
> When working as a realtor was stunned to see the number of homes that did have shutoff values on toilets & sinks???  Such a cheap modification, makes no sense.
> 
> Lol, indeed.
> 
> Unofficial SANs war-cry
> 
> _Meat lovers buffet? Is this a thing? Yum. Well, not sure about the whole buffet thing right now lol_
> 
> 
> Seriously, you have a lake house?  Aaaaaaah, lucky girl!
> 
> I like basic, frozen green peas.  Notice i said frozen, not about to shuck those little buggers.  But mushy? Ew - A word that should never be uttered in connection to food food lol
> 
> well, good for him!
> 
> Sounds like a fine dinner to me lol. I’ve found myself starting to purchase frozen potato products again due to how great they come out in airfryer.  Hadn’t been on my grocery list for years.  GD wanted those Tyson dinosaur chicken nuggets   I never did understand the allure of frozen nuggets.  I snitched one last time i made them, not too shabby




Lunch sounds so good!!! Mind you so does shrimp scampi......

Yes, mushy peas are gross, unlike realfod we found them to be everywhere we`ve gone in the UK.....gravy or curry sauce being an alternative readily available. Kids seem to like those things........I don`t like peas in any form, but mushy are disgusting.....Tom loves them.....yep, he never gets them either......

I still hear folks mention mixed marriages with religions today. Amazing that it`s so common a comment. Remind me to tell you what the Minister said about my wedding dress......we were living together at the time before we got married.....lol.....there were some chats before I joined the church, but nothing major and all very informal. But, yes, some folks could be doing with some guidance before they get married, I don`t think many do. 

Oh that was a tame comment about being a left footer. The folks we knew were mortified, but it was expected I believe. Unfortunately, it wasn`t unique and won`t be the last time either. 

I never got the frozen ones either, they are so easy to make yourself.....only takes a few minutes.







Charade67 said:


> That was an interesting morning. The shop I went to was a little off the beaten path. At one point I was driving through farmland. Appomattox is really small for someplace that played such an important part in U.S. history.  The fitting went well, and I left with a couple of items to try. If I like them then I will purchase more. When I left the shop the sun had come out and it has turned into a nice day.
> 
> 
> That shouldd be fun. Congratulations to the soon to be graduate.
> 
> Ugh. That sounds so unappetizing. I don't like any kind of press. I just now picked them out of my fried rice.
> 
> Not even a sore arm? He is very fortunate.
> 
> I initially read that as cheesecakes. You see where my brain is.
> 
> I'm not sure how it worked here, but I suspect mostly the more well off kids went to Catholic school.  Sadly, the school here closed a couple of years ago due to very low enrollment.
> 
> I have absolutely nothing planned for the rest of the day. I think I might take a nap.



Glad the fitting went well. 

Yep, not even a sore arm.....I wondered why he was ok with sleeping on that arm during the night, wasn`t bothering him......heck mine is still a little tender! He did just say for about an hour last night before he went to bed it was a little sore, but didn`t last long.

Catholic schools are free here like every other school. There are private ones too, but not common, although now I think on it, there are a fair few in our County. 

lol....I read it as cheesecakes too! Must be the time of day......enjoy that nap.





Just been asked if the pizza dough is ready........er, it`s just after 4.30......no!!! Far too early.....

Just put out some chips, guacamole and garlic dip with some little tiny appetisers....that`ll keep us going till dinner. 

And maybe a small glass of Malbec.....


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Always wanted to stop in Appomattox, as well as many of the other civil war points of interest when driving thru Virginia. We’ve always been all about ‘making time’ to get to our destinations further south. I think once the mr retires we need to take a week to leisurely poke around the state to tour the historical sites.


If you do decide to spend some time here please let me know. I’m about a 40 minute drive from Appomattox. 3 hours from Williamsburg/Jamestown/Yorktown, and within reasonable driving distance of Monticello, the D-Day memorial, and lots of other historic places. 



schumigirl said:


> I still hear folks mention mixed marriages with religions today. Amazing that it`s so common a comment. Remind me to tell you what the Minister said about my wedding dress......we were living together at the time before we got married.....lol.....there were some chats before I joined the church, but nothing major and all very informal. But, yes, some folks could be doing with some guidance before they get married, I don`t think many do.


 Premarital counseling was required of anyone getting married at my church no matter who you were. Dh and I both belonged to the same denomination, so that made it a bit easier. I often joke that my parents had a mixed marriage. My mom is from the south (North Carolina), and my dad was from the north (New York).

Caspian is napping on my bed. I think I will use the recliner.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Bacon all round Lynne......we always have plenty......sounds not a bad day for you, it`ll get warmer soon I imagine. And thank you, Tom is doing fabulously. Not a side effect yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the fitting goes well Charade.....another with rain! Hope it clears for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol....yes, we`re well suited to that meme!! And completely agree.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 563601
> 
> ​Fish and chips here if you sit in usually comes with a pot of tea, bread and butter (white) and your fish and chips of choice. Some places do mushy peas (yuk) and things like curry sauce now. Many places offer different dishes too......but, never coleslaw or potato salad if it`s authentic. Scotland and England vary too what they serve, as do regions too.
> 
> In Scotland you ask for a Fish supper......in England you mostly ask for cod and chips or haddock and chips and whatever else you may wish to have. Weirdly curry sauce from the chippie is lovely.....not very curry flavoured, but nice. You dip your chips in it. Again, many differences around the country.
> 
> You`ll have a lovely time with your dd and dress hunting....yes, where does the time go! And you have plans for Saturday night......that is incredibly exciting for us who can`t go out yet......lol......we have either Trivial Pursuit or New York Monopoly planned......there will be wine regardless!!
> 
> Enjoy the evening though and the lakehouse too....how lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I`m amazed at my husband not having a single side effect......of course it may still happen, but he feels fine.
> 
> We have a sea fret rolling in right now, it`s gone very misty and murky looking outside and the temp has dropped. Warm in here though.
> 
> Lunch was lovely, slighty doughy bread, brought it out a tad too early, but it was fine all the same, went well with the soup.
> 
> This day has felt very long, surprising as I`ve been busy. Got a lot done though.


Quite unique how each area does a fish fry!  I'd like to try curry sometime.  It seems to be gaining popularity.  Not yet in my area, but we are always a bit behind on new things!



Realfoodfans said:


> J’aime that is different from our fish and chips (fries) options though does vary according to region.  My bestie now lives in Yorkshire and can’t often eat from their take out as some still use “dripping” (animal fat) not oil and she is vegetarian.  We spend a lot of time in Devon and they don’t often serve mushy peas or gravy that is always available in the North West.  Also common are curry sauce, potato fritters, steak and kidney puddings (in a suet pastry) and various pies. You can ask for a buttered “bap” (white bread roll).
> 
> Interesting the differences in all regions.
> 
> Mussels for us tonight - in garlic and cream.  Garlic bread for Kev and Em.  I will try and resist!
> 
> Happy to have done two hours of my patchwork and all the laundry done pre weekend.


Mussels in garlic and cream!!  Set another place for me!!

Steak and kidney puddings sound interesting!



keishashadow said:


> View attachment 563613
> We Hurried home from lab to grab some left over soda bread after quick run to grocery store.  Both of us acting like we haven’t eaten in a week lol. Going to make up a nice, green salad for lunch with lots of cheese & veggies.
> 
> Nope, shrimp scampi as is our general norm.  Something we both will devour
> 
> That’s a great work schedule
> 
> Here, the catholic schools have always been a major force in the cities for underprivileged youths, part of their mission, irregardless of the children’s faith.   The city school system is quite challenged.  Same as all major cities, they have to work within their budgets.   unless their kids are accepted into one of the few satellite/specialty schools, large proportion of those residents opt out.
> 
> A large portion of our diocesan budget goes to funding the schools, nearly full financial aid is freely granted to those in need.  With costs spiraling, not exactly a popular concept.
> 
> Most individual parishes had their own schools when I was a child but, that started to change with Vatican reform.  Things consolidated to point where each diocese now calls their own shots.  Some have more schools open, others do not.
> 
> It’s certainly not cheap by any means.  GD is 10, it was $10,000 for 1st grade for parish members.  High school varies from $20,000 to $30,000.  Far less than the exclusive, private schools where the day students pay $50,000, minimum.  They are primarily boarding schools for the wealthy.
> 
> Our local public schools are ranked very highly.  Well, that was before the pandemic.  I shudder to think where state testing results will land once they are started back up again.  Teacher friends tell me so many parents tapped out from day one, disinterested at best.  Sad to hear.  God forbid a parent should be expected to help school their own children.
> 
> my kids went to our elementary catholic school until it closed when youngest entered school. Didn’t want him bused, so into public he went & thrived.
> 
> Most students are mainstreamed but, special needs in our county are all addressed by a central intermediatary unit, very sell staffed which rotate among the schools as need.  Several do have aides that are with them throughout the day.
> 
> 
> Hate to say it, had thought you were going with a straight or gay comment as to which foot you kicked with...seriously, certain subjects really shouldn’t come up in casual social situations, period.
> 
> Yep, was very common not that long ago.  Heck, here, even the most liberal churches require those getting married to undergo religious preparation/pre-marriage counseling if not down right conversion.  I think the counseling is a wonderful idea.  So many jump into that without any sort of conversations as to finances, RL goals, etc.
> 
> Now that the schools have consolidated, often there is a long waiting list to be enrolled, parish members & returning students get first dibs.
> 
> When working as a realtor was stunned to see the number of homes that did have shutoff values on toilets & sinks???  Such a cheap modification, makes no sense.
> 
> Lol, indeed.
> 
> Unofficial SANs war-cry
> 
> _Meat lovers buffet? Is this a thing? Yum. Well, not sure about the whole buffet thing right now lol_
> 
> 
> Seriously, you have a lake house?  Aaaaaaah, lucky girl!
> 
> I like basic, frozen green peas.  Notice i said frozen, not about to shuck those little buggers.  But mushy? Ew - A word that should never be uttered in connection to food food lol
> 
> well, good for him!
> 
> Sounds like a fine dinner to me lol. I’ve found myself starting to purchase frozen potato products again due to how great they come out in airfryer.  Hadn’t been on my grocery list for years.  GD wanted those Tyson dinosaur chicken nuggets   I never did understand the allure of frozen nuggets.  I snitched one last time i made them, not too shabby




Yes, it's thing around here!  Especially in small communities where supper clubs are prevalent.  And look at that price  $13.99 for all you can eat!  They will lose money on some people, lol!



Charade67 said:


> That was an interesting morning. The shop I went to was a little off the beaten path. At one point I was driving through farmland. Appomattox is really small for someplace that played such an important part in U.S. history.  The fitting went well, and I left with a couple of items to try. If I like them then I will purchase more. When I left the shop the sun had come out and it has turned into a nice day.
> 
> 
> That shouldd be fun. Congratulations to the soon to be graduate.
> 
> Ugh. That sounds so unappetizing. I don't like any kind of press. I just now picked them out of my fried rice.
> 
> Not even a sore arm? He is very fortunate.
> 
> I initially read that as cheesecakes. You see where my brain is.
> 
> I'm not sure how it worked here, but I suspect mostly the more well off kids went to Catholic school.  Sadly, the school here closed a couple of years ago due to very low enrollment.
> 
> I have absolutely nothing planned for the rest of the day. I think I might take a nap.


Hope the clothing items work out!  It's always nice to have really well fit clothes...easier said than done sometimes.



schumigirl said:


> Lunch sounds so good!!! Mind you so does shrimp scampi......
> 
> Yes, mushy peas are gross, unlike realfod we found them to be everywhere we`ve gone in the UK.....gravy or curry sauce being an alternative readily available. Kids seem to like those things........I don`t like peas in any form, but mushy are disgusting.....Tom loves them.....yep, he never gets them either......
> 
> I still hear folks mention mixed marriages with religions today. Amazing that it`s so common a comment. Remind me to tell you what the Minister said about my wedding dress......we were living together at the time before we got married.....lol.....there were some chats before I joined the church, but nothing major and all very informal. But, yes, some folks could be doing with some guidance before they get married, I don`t think many do.
> 
> Oh that was a tame comment about being a left footer. The folks we knew were mortified, but it was expected I believe. Unfortunately, it wasn`t unique and won`t be the last time either.
> 
> I never got the frozen ones either, they are so easy to make yourself.....only takes a few minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad the fitting went well.
> 
> Yep, not even a sore arm.....I wondered why he was ok with sleeping on that arm during the night, wasn`t bothering him......heck mine is still a little tender! He did just say for about an hour last night before he went to bed it was a little sore, but didn`t last long.
> 
> Catholic schools are free here like every other school. There are private ones too, but not common, although now I think on it, there are a fair few in our County.
> 
> lol....I read it as cheesecakes too! Must be the time of day......enjoy that nap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just been asked if the pizza dough is ready........er, it`s just after 4.30......no!!! Far too early.....
> 
> Just put out some chips, guacamole and garlic dip with some little tiny appetisers....that`ll keep us going till dinner.
> 
> And maybe a small glass of Malbec.....


Malbec, yes!

Mushy peas, yes!!   I knew Tom was a pretty great guy, lol!    And glad he seems to be tolerating the shot really well!



Charade67 said:


> If you do decide to spend some time here please let me know. I’m about a 40 minute drive from Appomattox. 3 hours from Williamsburg/Jamestown/Yorktown, and within reasonable driving distance of Monticello, the D-Day memorial, and lots of other historic places.
> 
> Premarital counseling was required of anyone getting married at my church no matter who you were. Dh and I both belonged to the same denomination, so that made it a bit easier. I often joke that my parents had a mixed marriage. My mom is from the south (North Carolina), and my dad was from the north (New York).
> 
> Caspian is napping on my bed. I think I will use the recliner.


Strawberry is resting too....gosh, I just love her green eyes!!!






Had a bit of a vehicle issue when I tried to leave this morning.  The tire pressure in my right front passenger side was low.  Guessing I drove over a nail or something, and created a slow leak.  It was ok yesterday...
Anyway, DH was extra nice!  He just drove all the way home from work to swap vehicles with me, and he's bringing mine in to be serviced.  It's the little things!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> If you do decide to spend some time here please let me know. I’m about a 40 minute drive from Appomattox. 3 hours from Williamsburg/Jamestown/Yorktown, and within reasonable driving distance of Monticello, the D-Day memorial, and lots of other historic places.
> 
> Premarital counseling was required of anyone getting married at my church no matter who you were. Dh and I both belonged to the same denomination, so that made it a bit easier. I often joke that my parents had a mixed marriage. My mom is from the south (North Carolina), and my dad was from the north (New York).
> 
> Caspian is napping on my bed. I think I will use the recliner.




I did refuse to go to the thing they were suggesting for couples at the time, and as we were living together and the minister knew at that point I wan`t a pushover, we didn`t have to go. Not for me, we were old enough to know our own mind. Joining wasn`t an issue for me. I wasn`t a member of any church, but Tom was although lapsed. Minister although young at the time was quite old fashioned and we locked horns a couple of times, but he did like me so we got what we wanted. 

Yes, there`s more than one type of mixed marriage. I have cousins who have the reddest hair ever....whitest Scottish skin and one married the darkest Italian man you`ve ever seen....he looks almost Iranian, but pure Italian....and folks often describe them as mixed too.





J'aime Paris said:


> Quite unique how each area does a fish fry!  I'd like to try curry sometime.  It seems to be gaining popularity.  Not yet in my area, but we are always a bit behind on new things!
> 
> 
> Mussels in garlic and cream!!  Set another place for me!!
> 
> Steak and kidney puddings sound interesting!
> 
> 
> View attachment 563630
> 
> Yes, it's thing around here!  Especially in small communities where supper clubs are prevalent.  And look at that price  $13.99 for all you can eat!  They will lose money on some people, lol!
> 
> 
> Hope the clothing items work out!  It's always nice to have really well fit clothes...easier said than done sometimes.
> 
> 
> Malbec, yes!
> 
> Mushy peas, yes!!   I knew Tom was a pretty great guy, lol!    And glad he seems to be tolerating the shot really well!
> 
> 
> Strawberry is resting too....gosh, I just love her green eyes!!!
> View attachment 563631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a bit of a vehicle issue when I tried to leave this morning.  The tire pressure in my right front passenger side was low.  Guessing I drove over a nail or something, and created a slow leak.  It was ok yesterday...
> Anyway, DH was extra nice!  He just drove all the way home from work to swap vehicles with me, and he's bringing mine in to be serviced.  It's the little things!!!




Bleurgh......kidney`s are gross too!! But curry.....oh Lori there are so many types.....Indian, Thai and all variations in between......love curry. And it doesn`t need to blow your head off. A good curry will build in heat as you eat it.....or just get a very mild one. 

I`m on my way for the seafood buffet Lori!!! WOOO.....that looks so good! Will enjoy the Malbec for sure.......and yes, he`s doing so well with the shot. yes, he`d share his mushy peas with you I`m sure.......

Beautiful cat. So pretty. And bonus points for your DH today....that was nice......



We are both laid along the sofas right now.....both looking like beached whales. 

Made the pizza doughs.....a little too big, but we all chose our toppings and got them in the ovens.....we are completely stuffed. You know when you don`t want to stop eating......that was us. But, completely delicious. 

Won`t be doing much tonight......and won`t be eating till late breakfast tomorrow......the call of the bacon will be going out.......


----------



## Realfoodfans

Keisha thank you for explaining about your schools.  Here there is free schooling (and nowadays pre-schooling) for all children.  A lot of fee paying schools around us too as we are  adjacent very wealthy areas.  There wasn’t free pre school when my two were small and as I was working after DS was 3 I chose to send him to a fee paying school near my employment however when I moved house he joined Em at the country primary school as it was excellent.

I can still remember the totally inappropriate and embarrassing pre marriage talk by the minister at my first marriage.  He passed away a couple of years ago and a few people had the same memories!

Charade sounds good to get a fitting - hope you found something nice.

J’aime any of those buffets sound great.  Also meeting friends - yes please.

J and Kev both love mushy peas along with Tom. Perhaps it’s a man thing?

Enjoy curries here too - though hate Thai ones.  Too fragrant - particularly dislike lemongrass. Good job we all like different things.

Settling down to watch the movie Peterloo.  Knew very little about the history until we did a Manchester city walk with our AZ walking group. Terrible massacre of innocent people.  Not pleasant viewing but I enjoy learning the history.

Have a good Friday evening everyone.


----------



## bobbie68

everyone I hope everyone is ready for a nice weekend. Ihope the weather is good for everyone to enjoy. Our weather has been great it goes between 70's and 80's during the day. We are waiting to have a little more consistent heat before using the pool more.

We just went to Estereo and Bonita springs which is about 3 and 1/2 hours from us the kids wanted to meet up with a friend they met online who has family there. We made it a two day event and it was nice. We went to the Coconut Pointe Mall and it is big. I found one of my favorite stores it is called Estero Bay Oil and Tea. The woman told me they have a store in MT.Dora and I remember hearing about it on here. Anyway it has infused balsamic vinegars and olive oils, tea, honey it is great cause you can try it before buying it. I bought a butter, tuscan herb, lime and truffle olive oil and a strawberry, blueberry, coconut and peach balsamic vinegars. They had a special buy 3 get one free, which included the small ones,  so I took advantage of it. I use a lot of olive oil and balsamic vinegars. The vinegars are white or red. We spent a lot of time there. I am glad there is one only about an hour from me.

This week are going to try some farmers markets and other community ones. I maybe going back to Universal for a few hours one night not sure I have heard the spring break crowds are crazy.

Charlie is starting a nice big garden for us, I am very excited for this as I am not good at it. He has a green thumb!

Happy Belated Mother's Day to our Sans family over seas. I hope everyone had a great day.

I started looking at the HHN thread and watching for dates of SANS family. I want to put a night or two and trying to wait to get the most visitors.

I caught a little bit about mushy peas and curry. We all like peas but a little firm and we all love curry. I love making a coconut curry shrimp over rice. 

It's time to hit the pillow and watch some TV!!


----------



## macraven

Great to see you here Bobbie!

Sounds like you are exploring more of Florida now

I will set up the annual thread of “ when are you going to HHN” so it helps all find homies others to connect with


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, night owl with my kids.  Not.  They are still wide awake.  I’m ready for bed.  

And so,


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and good to hear from you Bobbie.  Nice to start a garden, and branch out to explore more of where you live.  We have a place in the City I get flavored vinegar from.  I use olive oil and vinegar almost every day.  Will be nice to say hello to you this Fall.


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> everyone I hope everyone is ready for a nice weekend. Ihope the weather is good for everyone to enjoy. Our weather has been great it goes between 70's and 80's during the day. We are waiting to have a little more consistent heat before using the pool more.
> 
> We just went to Estereo and Bonita springs which is about 3 and 1/2 hours from us the kids wanted to meet up with a friend they met online who has family there. We made it a two day event and it was nice. We went to the Coconut Pointe Mall and it is big. I found one of my favorite stores it is called Estero Bay Oil and Tea. The woman told me they have a store in MT.Dora and I remember hearing about it on here. Anyway it has infused balsamic vinegars and olive oils, tea, honey it is great cause you can try it before buying it. I bought a butter, tuscan herb, lime and truffle olive oil and a strawberry, blueberry, coconut and peach balsamic vinegars. They had a special buy 3 get one free, which included the small ones,  so I took advantage of it. I use a lot of olive oil and balsamic vinegars. The vinegars are white or red. We spent a lot of time there. I am glad there is one only about an hour from me.
> 
> This week are going to try some farmers markets and other community ones. I maybe going back to Universal for a few hours one night not sure I have heard the spring break crowds are crazy.
> 
> Charlie is starting a nice big garden for us, I am very excited for this as I am not good at it. He has a green thumb!
> 
> Happy Belated Mother's Day to our Sans family over seas. I hope everyone had a great day.
> 
> I started looking at the HHN thread and watching for dates of SANS family. I want to put a night or two and trying to wait to get the most visitors.
> 
> I caught a little bit about mushy peas and curry. We all like peas but a little firm and we all love curry. I love making a coconut curry shrimp over rice.
> 
> It's time to hit the pillow and watch some TV!!



Good to see you bobbie and glad you`re settling in nicely. And enjoy that pool time, i`m sure it`s lovely. 

We love Mount Dora. The Mount Dora Olive Oil Company is where we go for those Balsamic vinegars and oils you can taste, they have loads of them. I think there are pictures of them in some of my trip reports, and there is a wonderful store called The Spice and Tea Exchange......you will spend a fortune in those stores as they are filled with products you just want to covet. We are limited with space and weight, but did find an extra suitcase helps.......lol......but both gorgeous stores. 

The Spice and Tea one you may know as it`s a national store, I first went to one in Long Island at Port Jefferson. 

Winter Garden had a phenomenal Farmers Market. 

Oh I adore coconut in anything, but a lovely Thai curry, it`s especially nice in!!

Hope to be able to say hello at some time bobbie......we`re hearing all sorts of rumours of when flights may start up, but not getting excited till it`s confirmed or denied. 

Have a lovely weekend.......





Saturday again......

Yes, bacon for breakfast this morning......might have a poached egg to go with it, or just make pancakes. Either is easy. 

Seems Tom is feeling fine again this morning, so although dull is the order of the day for most of us, I think we may go out a walk this afternoon or this morning. It`s fairly mild and we could do with the fresh air. It doesn`t look as bad as is forecast right now, so maybe it`ll brighten up some.

Stir fries all round tonight.....then an evening of monopoly. Definitely wine with that.....unlike Trivial Pursuit, I never win monopoly. 

Speaking with some family and one set of friends who are counting the days till they can leave the UAE. He also works there and like several friends after Tom, decided to retire early. They won`t miss it. Always enjoy a good catch up, and when they come home they`re going to reside down in Cornwall, haven`t been there in over 10 years, so hope to go visit them for sure when they do come home. 

Ginger tea time.......



































Have a wonderful Saturday and weekend........​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good Saturday morning all.  Great to hear from Bobbie.  Love different stores.  Particularly independents and “usually” do my best to use them whenever I can.  There was a lovely oil and vinegar store in the next town. All in vintage glass apothecary dispensers.  Wonder if it will still be there when stores reopen.

Lynne you were up so late.  Hope you got a solid sleep afterwards.

So much warmer here this morning. Had half an hour out with Louie playing ball and not chilled at all. Got my coffee and settled back on the sofa for now.

Have a side of salmon in the fridge so easy meal later.

My delivery arrived so quickly - yesterday not the expected Sunday - so started the next book club choice last night.  Definitely not one I would have chosen (don’t do violence) but got into it now. “American Dirt”.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha......couldn`t resist.......

Don`t you just love that word heinous......certainly creates an image!!


----------



## Charade67

We are supposed to have a really nice day today. B texted the other day and asked if I would take her to a local historical cemetery. It’s for an assignment for her Virginia History class.

I’m up earlier than I wanted to be. I guess I’ll start working on some laundry.





J'aime Paris said:


> Strawberry is resting too....gosh, I just love her green eyes!!!


 Awww...she’s so pretty. 
Those buffets look amazing. And such reasonable prices. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Charade sounds good to get a fitting - hope you found something nice.


 I picked up a couple of new items and ordered a third. They aren’t my usual style, so I will see how much I like them before buying more. 



bobbie68 said:


> I started looking at the HHN thread and watching for dates of SANS family. I want to put a night or two and trying to wait to get the most visitors.


 Good to see you again Bobbie. I am
Going to be there just 2 days at the beginning of October. I’ll be looking for Mac’s official thread and post my exact days. 



schumigirl said:


> Seems Tom is feeling fine again this morning,


 That’s great. My husband gets his first shot in about an hour.

Busch Gardens released their Food and Wine menus. We are making plans to eat our way across the park in 2 weeks. Why can’t I lose any weight?


----------



## macraven

Think Lynne is in early training for hhn

I never see her up as late as she was today!


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> I did refuse to go to the thing they were suggesting for couples at the time, and as we were living together and the minister knew at that point I wan`t a pushover, we didn`t have to go. Not for me, we were old enough to know our own mind. Joining wasn`t an issue for me. I wasn`t a member of any church, but Tom was although lapsed. Minister although young at the time was quite old fashioned and we locked horns a couple of times, but he did like me so we got what we wanted.
> 
> Yes, there`s more than one type of mixed marriage. I have cousins who have the reddest hair ever....whitest Scottish skin and one married the darkest Italian man you`ve ever seen....he looks almost Iranian, but pure Italian....and folks often describe them as mixed too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleurgh......kidney`s are gross too!! But curry.....oh Lori there are so many types.....Indian, Thai and all variations in between......love curry. And it doesn`t need to blow your head off. A good curry will build in heat as you eat it.....or just get a very mild one.
> 
> I`m on my way for the seafood buffet Lori!!! WOOO.....that looks so good! Will enjoy the Malbec for sure.......and yes, he`s doing so well with the shot. yes, he`d share his mushy peas with you I`m sure.......
> 
> Beautiful cat. So pretty. And bonus points for your DH today....that was nice......
> 
> 
> 
> We are both laid along the sofas right now.....both looking like beached whales.
> 
> Made the pizza doughs.....a little too big, but we all chose our toppings and got them in the ovens.....we are completely stuffed. You know when you don`t want to stop eating......that was us. But, completely delicious.
> 
> Won`t be doing much tonight......and won`t be eating till late breakfast tomorrow......the call of the bacon will be going out.......


We've had the Seafood buffet on a couple occasions as well...it is also very good!
Build your own pizza is always fun too!  Is there any such thing as too much pizza, lol??



Realfoodfans said:


> Keisha thank you for explaining about your schools.  Here there is free schooling (and nowadays pre-schooling) for all children.  A lot of fee paying schools around us too as we are  adjacent very wealthy areas.  There wasn’t free pre school when my two were small and as I was working after DS was 3 I chose to send him to a fee paying school near my employment however when I moved house he joined Em at the country primary school as it was excellent.
> 
> I can still remember the totally inappropriate and embarrassing pre marriage talk by the minister at my first marriage.  He passed away a couple of years ago and a few people had the same memories!
> 
> Charade sounds good to get a fitting - hope you found something nice.
> 
> J’aime any of those buffets sound great.  Also meeting friends - yes please.
> 
> J and Kev both love mushy peas along with Tom. Perhaps it’s a man thing?
> 
> Enjoy curries here too - though hate Thai ones.  Too fragrant - particularly dislike lemongrass. Good job we all like different things.
> 
> Settling down to watch the movie Peterloo.  Knew very little about the history until we did a Manchester city walk with our AZ walking group. Terrible massacre of innocent people.  Not pleasant viewing but I enjoy learning the history.
> 
> Have a good Friday evening everyone.


I enjoy history and visiting museums too!



bobbie68 said:


> everyone I hope everyone is ready for a nice weekend. Ihope the weather is good for everyone to enjoy. Our weather has been great it goes between 70's and 80's during the day. We are waiting to have a little more consistent heat before using the pool more.
> 
> We just went to Estereo and Bonita springs which is about 3 and 1/2 hours from us the kids wanted to meet up with a friend they met online who has family there. We made it a two day event and it was nice. We went to the Coconut Pointe Mall and it is big. I found one of my favorite stores it is called Estero Bay Oil and Tea. The woman told me they have a store in MT.Dora and I remember hearing about it on here. Anyway it has infused balsamic vinegars and olive oils, tea, honey it is great cause you can try it before buying it. I bought a butter, tuscan herb, lime and truffle olive oil and a strawberry, blueberry, coconut and peach balsamic vinegars. They had a special buy 3 get one free, which included the small ones,  so I took advantage of it. I use a lot of olive oil and balsamic vinegars. The vinegars are white or red. We spent a lot of time there. I am glad there is one only about an hour from me.
> 
> This week are going to try some farmers markets and other community ones. I maybe going back to Universal for a few hours one night not sure I have heard the spring break crowds are crazy.
> 
> Charlie is starting a nice big garden for us, I am very excited for this as I am not good at it. He has a green thumb!
> 
> Happy Belated Mother's Day to our Sans family over seas. I hope everyone had a great day.
> 
> I started looking at the HHN thread and watching for dates of SANS family. I want to put a night or two and trying to wait to get the most visitors.
> 
> I caught a little bit about mushy peas and curry. We all like peas but a little firm and we all love curry. I love making a coconut curry shrimp over rice.
> 
> It's time to hit the pillow and watch some TV!!


Sounds like a fun family getaway!  I love quaint shops too!



schumigirl said:


> Good to see you bobbie and glad you`re settling in nicely. And enjoy that pool time, i`m sure it`s lovely.
> 
> We love Mount Dora. The Mount Dora Olive Oil Company is where we go for those Balsamic vinegars and oils you can taste, they have loads of them. I think there are pictures of them in some of my trip reports, and there is a wonderful store called The Spice and Tea Exchange......you will spend a fortune in those stores as they are filled with products you just want to covet. We are limited with space and weight, but did find an extra suitcase helps.......lol......but both gorgeous stores.
> 
> The Spice and Tea one you may know as it`s a national store, I first went to one in Long Island at Port Jefferson.
> 
> Winter Garden had a phenomenal Farmers Market.
> 
> Oh I adore coconut in anything, but a lovely Thai curry, it`s especially nice in!!
> 
> Hope to be able to say hello at some time bobbie......we`re hearing all sorts of rumours of when flights may start up, but not getting excited till it`s confirmed or denied.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday again......
> 
> Yes, bacon for breakfast this morning......might have a poached egg to go with it, or just make pancakes. Either is easy.
> 
> Seems Tom is feeling fine again this morning, so although dull is the order of the day for most of us, I think we may go out a walk this afternoon or this morning. It`s fairly mild and we could do with the fresh air. It doesn`t look as bad as is forecast right now, so maybe it`ll brighten up some.
> 
> Stir fries all round tonight.....then an evening of monopoly. Definitely wine with that.....unlike Trivial Pursuit, I never win monopoly.
> 
> Speaking with some family and one set of friends who are counting the days till they can leave the UAE. He also works there and like several friends after Tom, decided to retire early. They won`t miss it. Always enjoy a good catch up, and when they come home they`re going to reside down in Cornwall, haven`t been there in over 10 years, so hope to go visit them for sure when they do come home.
> 
> Ginger tea time.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday and weekend........​


Seems like Tom has made it through without issue, hooray!!  Enjoy another easy day, and good luck on Monopoly!



Realfoodfans said:


> Good Saturday morning all.  Great to hear from Bobbie.  Love different stores.  Particularly independents and “usually” do my best to use them whenever I can.  There was a lovely oil and vinegar store in the next town. All in vintage glass apothecary dispensers.  Wonder if it will still be there when stores reopen.
> 
> Lynne you were up so late.  Hope you got a solid sleep afterwards.
> 
> So much warmer here this morning. Had half an hour out with Louie playing ball and not chilled at all. Got my coffee and settled back on the sofa for now.
> 
> Have a side of salmon in the fridge so easy meal later.
> 
> My delivery arrived so quickly - yesterday not the expected Sunday - so started the next book club choice last night.  Definitely not one I would have chosen (don’t do violence) but got into it now. “American Dirt”.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.


Sounds like you're having some great weather!  And salmon is always a nice meal.



Charade67 said:


> View attachment 563784
> 
> We are supposed to have a really nice day today. B texted the other day and asked if I would take her to a local historical cemetery. It’s for an assignment for her Virginia History class.
> 
> I’m up earlier than I wanted to be. I guess I’ll start working on some laundry.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww...she’s so pretty.
> Those buffets look amazing. And such reasonable prices.
> 
> I picked up a couple of new items and ordered a third. They aren’t my usual style, so I will see how much I like them before buying more.
> 
> Good to see you again Bobbie. I am
> Going to be there just 2 days at the beginning of October. I’ll be looking for Mac’s official thread and post my exact days.
> 
> That’s great. My husband gets his first shot in about an hour.
> 
> Busch Gardens released their Food and Wine menus. We are making plans to eat our way across the park in 2 weeks. Why can’t I lose any weight?


Are you fairly close to Busch Gardens?  
I know I'd gain 10 pounds just looking at those menus!!





Happy sunny Saturday!!!

The animals are all fed, and now they are snoozing contentedly.  Amazing how they can sleep all night....eat in the morning....then go right back to sleep!!  Some pampered pets I'd say, lol!
The dogs will pop up real quick when it's time to go for a walk, and they hear me grab the leashes!

Lunch has been in the crockpot for an hour already.  Easy creamy chicken, stuffing and green bean casserole. Leftovers will be plenty for tomorrow too.

My vehicle is fixed.  Something with the valve stem on the tire was faulty.....glad it was a quick and easy repair!



And Happy Spring as well!!


----------



## Charade67

J'aime Paris said:


> Are you fairly close to Busch Gardens?


It’s a 3 hour drive. We always stay overnight when we go.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, yes, I can hang with the night owls when I want to, Mac. But it helps it was a Friday night, and no need to be a quick early morning the next day.

Ah yes, had a wonderful sound sleep, so thank you Julie. It was one of the best I have had. I guess it was a long week.

And woot! Spring is here. Sadly, as the free water ice that would have been today, has been canceled for the second year. Can bring the crowds from the time before they open. Hence, it may be even another year not happening if things are not much better next Spring. I have to agree, as crowds still bother me, enough I would go out of my way to avoid if I could.

And so, after that good sleep, lots of wash done, so that always appreciated freshly washed towels were used after a refreshing very hot shower. Then about an hour and a half ago, asked the kids what we are doing today. Older one said not sure. Little one, after several times being asked, growled I will be ready in an hour. Well, it is over an hour and a half later. No sign of little one. Guess I better be a bit more, hey, get up you are almost wasting your morning in bed. Eh, at least she knows late wakes means no chance breakfast items would be on the take out menu. Well, our Cracker Barrel and diners always offer a breakfast menu all day and night. And even now WaWa offers a dinner menu, offered after 4pm. So with hoagies, burgers and fries, pasta and other dinner type food.

Ah, a Super Stupendously happy Spring Saturday.

Tea for me, and time to wake the little one.  Only plans for now, is to grocery shop, and pick up an ordered item from a mall store.  Seems both kids have once again declared no food in house, while I disagree, told them one of them must then come with me to the grocery store.  I’m thinking it may be little one. Every time I get older one with me, she swears nothing for her was bought.

Aww, like that Louie had some play time with Julie, and glad Julie had some hot coffee.  Hope your Saturday has been nice.

Schumi, I hope flights will be open for you soon, so can enjoy the over the pond fun. Always nice to have local store made flavored oils and vinegars.  

Not a good sign as to opening our borders. The other day, saw still no border crossing between Canada and the US, as have been extended another month. After the beginning of June now.  I feel bad, as many families have members in both countries. My Canadian friend could not come home to her mom before her mom passed away, and my nephew’s wife has not seen her parents and siblings in over a year. 

But as the world gets more open, sounds fun to be at BG’s food and wine time, Charade. Nice you can see the menus now. Yeah, I think BG is about 4 to 5 hours away. Only time I was there, was when older one was a baby. My DH was stationed at Dam Neck, so all near Williamsburg was much closer. We have been to BGT quite a few times, and BGSD twice. Never been to the one in Texas either. Maybe we will be in Virginia one of these days. Older one likes the history of the Williamsburg area.

Time for now demands being made. I hate a late start. But as it was a glorious sunrise, a most clear and bright sunny day. Mind you, still what I would say not hot yet, 46F. But as will see the 50’s this afternoon, such a wonderful way to start the Spring season.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> View attachment 563784
> 
> We are supposed to have a really nice day today. B texted the other day and asked if I would take her to a local historical cemetery. It’s for an assignment for her Virginia History class.
> 
> I’m up earlier than I wanted to be. I guess I’ll start working on some laundry.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww...she’s so pretty.
> Those buffets look amazing. And such reasonable prices.
> 
> I picked up a couple of new items and ordered a third. They aren’t my usual style, so I will see how much I like them before buying more.
> 
> Good to see you again Bobbie. I am
> Going to be there just 2 days at the beginning of October. I’ll be looking for Mac’s official thread and post my exact days.
> 
> That’s great. My husband gets his first shot in about an hour.
> 
> Busch Gardens released their Food and Wine menus. We are making plans to eat our way across the park in 2 weeks. Why can’t I lose any weight?



I hope your husband does ok with his too Charade.....oh I think it’s an age thing now.....I’m resigned to never being slim.....it’s just easier all round......lol......

Have a lovely day with your daughter. 






J'aime Paris said:


> We've had the Seafood buffet on a couple occasions as well...it is also very good!
> Build your own pizza is always fun too!  Is there any such thing as too much pizza, lol??
> 
> 
> I enjoy history and visiting museums too!
> 
> 
> Sounds like a fun family getaway!  I love quaint shops too!
> 
> 
> Seems like Tom has made it through without issue, hooray!!  Enjoy another easy day, and good luck on Monopoly!
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're having some great weather!  And salmon is always a nice meal.
> 
> 
> Are you fairly close to Busch Gardens?
> I know I'd gain 10 pounds just looking at those menus!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy sunny Saturday!!!
> 
> The animals are all fed, and now they are snoozing contentedly.  Amazing how they can sleep all night....eat in the morning....then go right back to sleep!!  Some pampered pets I'd say, lol!
> The dogs will pop up real quick when it's time to go for a walk, and they hear me grab the leashes!
> 
> Lunch has been in the crockpot for an hour already.  Easy creamy chicken, stuffing and green bean casserole. Leftovers will be plenty for tomorrow too.
> 
> My vehicle is fixed.  Something with the valve stem on the tire was faulty.....glad it was a quick and easy repair!
> 
> View attachment 563791
> 
> And Happy Spring as well!!



I believe I may discovered what too much pizza feels like last night! Almost couldn’t finish my bacon this morning.......lol.......it does look a lovely menu, I’d be torn what to order.

You‘d love Mount Dora and Winter Garden, and Winter Park too Lori....all places we adore visiting when in Florida. Beautiful little stores that make you feel like your in the 1950’s. Beautiful items for sale everywhere.

Yep, looking forward to being whooped at Monopoly.....

Glad your car is all sorted now......and have a lovely afternoon and evening too.......




Yes Lynne we have no over the top expectations as to borders opening.....but it’s getting closer every day.





Ended up nipping out this morning, first for a walk, but the beach area car parks were mobbed. We should have walked down as we are only 5 minutes away, but we planned to stop in to a veg place to buy some fresh ginger. We ended up just going for the ginger and on the way back, stopped and walked a little at a quieter place.

Weather is much nicer than forecast and quite warm.

Sitting in the garden room with a glass of white wine......very nice. 84F in here today, nothing like that outside of course, more like mid 60’s.

Spring is here.......


----------



## Charade67

Quiet day on the boards today. We had a nice afternoon. Dh and I went to a cemetery with B. She was doing research for a history assignment. It was really fascinating looking at all the old headstones. Many were so old that you could barely read the information on them.  B noticed a lot of flags around some tombstones, so we went to have a look. There was an area dedicated to fire-rescue members who died in the line of duty.  There were 4 large, old, identical stones in a row. Dh noticed that all 4 men had died on the same day. Then we found a relatively new marker that gave an explanation.  Five firefighters died in a structure fire back in 1883. Four were buried next to each other in this cemetery, and the fifth in a family plot in a different cemetery. I looked the story up online. Very tragic. 

I also found an actual weeping angel. (Doctor Who reference for those unaware,)



Dh is doing well so far after his vaccine. He says his arm is a little sore, but not too bad. I was concerned that he might have a bruise on his arm. One of the medications he is taking makes him bruise more easily. He takes a martial arts class 3 times a week and right now his arms look like someone has beaten him up.


----------



## Lynne G

Sunday already, and close to bedtime for me.

Pasta for dinner, good. Mall was way too crowded for me. Even saw old enough kids to know better, have no masks. Picked up my item, thankfully with no line, and boogied out of there. Grocery shopping was not much better. Seems no one wants to follow that 6 feet away. Sigh. I wish my county would allow anyone to get the shots. Saying still not even close to finishing the group 1. Maybe I won’t be eligible until well after Christmas. So no cruise even considered for January 2022 because of my county not having enough shots to cover our over 838,000 adults. Second sigh.

Clock has already struck 12, so need to tell both kids, they better get to bed soon, cause I am starting to go to bed.

Hope all have a most peaceful night.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Charade I would have loved that outing. We always explore churchyards and the history.  Often return home and search the internet to follow up.  Particularly like authors resting places and will fit stops in when travelling.

Lynne I can’t understand why masks aren’t mandatory for you. It’s a given for us and have them in every bag and pocket. Anything to keep us well.

We are doing exceptionally well with vaccinations here.  Over half the population now.  Proud of everyone involved in the process especially volunteering.  At our centre the local Scouting leaders were the car park and reception volunteers many I know and glad to see.

Need to pop out for some eggs and cream this morning.  Might not drive to the farm as can just walk to the local store.

Monykalyn will be heading home today refreshed and warmed by the sun.  Safe travels.

Peaceful Sunday all.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Julie, masks and social distancing are both still required, but there is always those that don’t care.  And as we are starting to open more, I guess some people feel they don’t have to be so considerate of others.  Just means I will try to be going when it is off crowds time, and limit time where I know crowds might be.  

Ah another glorious sunny day.

Ah nice to be able to walk to the store for grocery items, Julie. I too have my local town stores less than a 10 minute walk away, including a grocery. Is nice to walk there when the weather is pleasant.

Charade, nice to be able to walk around an interesting cemetery. Neat that B was required to do so as part of a class.

And so, as I woke up, little one went to bed.  Sigh.  To be young.  Yeah, the mom alarm will  be going off around noon.  8 hour sleep is what I am going to let her have. Then she better not try that bedtime tonight.  Older one will be surely up before her, as I know he went to bed not much after me, so will make breakfast for him, as he enjoys a good breakfast.  And not an issue for me to have two breakfasts.  LoL But I already had a bowl of cereal. By the time he gets up, I will probably be hungry.  

MonyK, hope your flight was good and hope home soon, having had a fabulous time. Safe travels my friend.

Thus, that ever quiet morning house. Only two loads of wash needed, and all should have clean now. Tea and the remote. Getting a bit warmer in the afternoons, but that wind did not make want to ditch the jacket yesterday afternoon.

And a typical Sunday for us, as getting the trash out, and ready for week day routines is our Sunday today.    

Super Serene Sunday homies.

Ah Spring has arrived, and weather guy said this week we will see 60’s highs, April weather. Sweet! Keep that warmer weather coming. And the beautiful sunny days.

Tea refill time. And such a beautiful bright day, with sunshine pouring into my window since sunrise. Ahhhhh. Later homies.

May all homies find yourself enjoying a happy Sunday, and feeling good.


----------



## macraven

We don’t have any mandates for wearing a mask in Georgia, never have 
Shop anywhere and eat anywhere without them

Walmart tried to enforce mask wearing but it only lasted 3 weeks back in March a year ago.

Some stores have employees wear masks but not the customers 

Atlanta is the only city that requires a mask to be worn.

Even with having both doses of the vaccine, I will wait more months before I shop in the local stores


----------



## keishashadow

Today was bath day for the pooch. 


Blood work just kept the runaway train running.   New week, new attitude; putting on ‘dem big girl panties and dealing.



schumigirl said:


> Remind me to tell you what the Minister said about my wedding dress......we were living together at the time before we got married.....lol.....


Sounds like a good one!   I got grief for 1st wedding too.  Wore an over the top (what a surprise, right haha) scarlet O’Hara type dress of chantilly lace, complete with a giant hoop skirt.  Issue was the off the shoulder style but no cleavage display. Priest balked.  My parents absoutely not the sort to ruffle feathers, even tho they thought the idea of a big wedding a waste of $, they made it right.


Charade67 said:


> If you do decide to spend some time here please let me know. I’m about a 40 minute drive from Appomattox. 3 hours from Williamsburg/Jamestown/Yorktown, and within reasonable driving distance of Monticello, the D-Day memorial, and lots of other historic places.


Absolutely


J'aime Paris said:


> Quite unique how each area does a fish fry!


It is church groups  fireman (better quality) mostly here that hold them, usually done very well.  Fried fish just never sets well upon me.  I’ve never thot to ask what sort of fish they use.  Do know whenever they have walleye people flock to it. 


J'aime Paris said:


> Yes, it's thing around here! Especially in small communities where supper clubs are prevalent. And look at that price $13.99 for all you can eat! They will lose money on some people, lol!


Never heard of a supper club.  Run by social clubs or fraternal organizations?  How in the world do they make a profit at that price? 

The white star group nearby used to offer a Sunday roast beef or spaghetti meatball dinner for $5.  Can of pop cost a quarter .  When the mostly older ladies died off, it sadly went the way of the dinosaur.


J'aime Paris said:


> Strawberry is resting too....gosh, I just love her green eyes!!!


She’s beautiful.  Shape of face reminds me of Siamese cat I inherited from my MIL, RIP such a nice kitty.


J'aime Paris said:


> Had a bit of a vehicle issue when I tried to leave this morning. The tire pressure in my right front passenger side was low. Guessing I drove over a nail or something, and created a slow leak. It was ok yesterday...
> Anyway, DH was extra nice! He just drove all the way home from work to swap vehicles with me, and he's bringing mine in to be serviced. It's the little things!!!


Oh no, yea to your mr.  Noticed my car still making a fainter noise, despite being proclaimed ‘fixed’ on Thursday.  Mr’s solution is to trade it in, um...that’s a hard NO! Lol


schumigirl said:


> Yes, there`s more than one type of mixed marriage. I have cousins who have the reddest hair ever....whitest Scottish skin and one married the darkest Italian man you`ve ever seen....he looks almost Iranian, but pure Italian....and folks often describe them as mixed too.


It’s funny when a redhead pops up in the family and neither parents nor family’s have any.  I imagine before it was realized two recessive genes were in order, there may have been some side eye happening.

I’m quite pale, the father of my first 2 DS was Sicilian.  Oldest looks exactly like me but, develops an easy dark tan.  Middles DS a clone of his father except for my pale skin.  He burns and freckles like me before lightly tanning.  You’d think the skin attributes would be switche?



schumigirl said:


> Won`t be doing much tonight......and won`t be eating till late breakfast tomorrow......the call of the bacon will be going out.......


I’ve got my tartan ready




Realfoodfans said:


> Here there is free schooling (and nowadays pre-schooling) for all children. A lot of fee paying schools around us too as we are adjacent very wealthy areas.


mandatory, free education here, everywhere. Not pre-school though, that’s usually combined with daycare programs.   Unfortunately, the quality of a school district, typically is determined by the tax base of the district.



bobbie68 said:


> This week are going to try some farmers markets and other community ones. I maybe going back to Universal for a few hours one night not sure I have heard the spring break crowds are crazy.


Nice to not have to visit U until the mood suits you.   So many people ask me why I haven’t visited the huge flea market south of Disney.  Well, since I rarely haunt them at home, not likely to happen.  Nice you can now go off the beaten path & explore. 


schumigirl said:


> Speaking with some family and one set of friends who are counting the days till they can leave the UAE. He also works there and like several friends after Tom, decided to retire early. They won`t miss it.


I’m sure they are itching to get any.  Insert any excuse to post a Kurt Russell picture 



schumigirl said:


> Don`t you just love that word heinous......certainly creates an image!!


Hehe 


Charade67 said:


> That’s great. My husband gets his first shot in about an hour.
> 
> Busch Gardens released their Food and Wine menus. We are making plans to eat our way across the park in 2 weeks. Why can’t I lose any weight?


you’d think all that waking up & down those hills there would burn some calories lol

Yea for the mr not having any issues with the shot


J'aime Paris said:


> enjoy history and visiting museums too!


Same, find it fascinating.  Mac is our resident civil war expert here.


J'aime Paris said:


> My vehicle is fixed. Something with the valve stem on the tire was faulty.....glad it was a quick and easy repair!


Indeed


Lynne G said:


> Not a good sign as to opening our borders. The other day, saw still no border crossing between Canada and the US, as have been extended another month. After the beginning of June now. I feel bad, as many families have members in both countries. My Canadian friend could not come home to her mom before her mom passed away, and my nephew’s wife has not seen her parents and siblings in over a year.


It’s sad, not sure if it’s reciprocal decision or not.  Saw that cruising is starting out of St Maarten & Nassau with celebrity & another line.  Too early for me to consider.


schumigirl said:


> Yep, looking forward to being whooped at Monopoly.


Long as you don’t get the old boot, you are a winner.  Don’t think they even have that one any longer in newer sets


Charade67 said:


> I also found an actual weeping angel. (Doctor Who reference for those unaware,)


Woot!  I love poking around old cemeteries looking at the monuments


Lynne G said:


> Grocery shopping was not much better. Seems no one wants to follow that 6 feet away. Sigh. I wish my county would allow anyone to get the shots. Saying still not even close to finishing the group 1. Maybe I won’t be eligible until well after Christmas.


It was awful yesterday when i bopped out to WM with the mr who needed fishing line, soon trout season starts here.   Cashier volunteered it’s people flush with stimulus $, made sense.


Realfoodfans said:


> Lynne I can’t understand why masks aren’t mandatory for you. It’s a given for us and have them in every bag and pocket. Anything to keep us well.


The clueless among us here have been joined by those who have bastardized that common disregard for others into a political statement 





Lynne G said:


> May all homies find yourself enjoying a happy Sunday, and feeling good.


Same sent back to you


----------



## Realfoodfans

Keisha sorry about your blood work results - do you have to take medication or special diet? 

Lynne these lockdowns play havoc with sleeping routines.  Like you I’ve never been able to lie in so stick to getting up even if it’s been a bad sleep.

Mac I don’t blame you - we are grateful most people here are being sensible.

Beautiful Spring day here so we’ve done a good walk from home.  Not worth attending local beauty spots as will all be too busy.  Our forest area rangers were turning away traffic as early as this morning.

Em has gone walking with one of her close friends who is in a similar situation. They are gradually building up their distance.

Dinner is prepped and we’re watching a documentary about the Mississippi - fantastic photography.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 564023View attachment 564022
> 
> Today was bath day for the pooch.
> View attachment 564021
> 
> Blood work just kept the runaway train running.   New week, new attitude; putting on ‘dem big girl panties and dealing.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good one!   I got grief for 1st wedding too.  Wore an over the top (what a surprise, right haha) scarlet O’Hara type dress of chantilly lace, complete with a giant hoop skirt.  Issue was the off the shoulder style but no cleavage display. Priest balked.  My parents absoutely not the sort to ruffle feathers, even tho they thought the idea of a big wedding a waste of $, they made it right.
> 
> Absolutely
> 
> It is church groups  fireman (better quality) mostly here that hold them, usually done very well.  Fried fish just never sets well upon me.  I’ve never thot to ask what sort of fish they use.  Do know whenever they have walleye people flock to it.
> 
> Never heard of a supper club.  Run by social clubs or fraternal organizations?  How in the world do they make a profit at that price?
> 
> The white star group nearby used to offer a Sunday roast beef or spaghetti meatball dinner for $5.  Can of pop cost a quarter .  When the mostly older ladies died off, it sadly went the way of the dinosaur.
> 
> She’s beautiful.  Shape of face reminds me of Siamese cat I inherited from my MIL, RIP such a nice kitty.
> 
> Oh no, yea to your mr.  Noticed my car still making a fainter noise, despite being proclaimed ‘fixed’ on Thursday.  Mr’s solution is to trade it in, um...that’s a hard NO! Lol
> 
> It’s funny when a redhead pops up in the family and neither parents nor family’s have any.  I imagine before it was realized two recessive genes were in order, there may have been some side eye happening.
> 
> I’m quite pale, the father of my first 2 DS was Sicilian.  Oldest looks exactly like me but, develops an easy dark tan.  Middles DS a clone of his father except for my pale skin.  He burns and freckles like me before lightly tanning.  You’d think the skin attributes would be switche?
> 
> 
> I’ve got my tartan ready
> View attachment 564030
> 
> 
> mandatory, free education here, everywhere. Not pre-school though, that’s usually combined with daycare programs.   Unfortunately, the quality of a school district, typically is determined by the tax base of the district.
> 
> 
> Nice to not have to visit U until the mood suits you.   So many people ask me why I haven’t visited the huge flea market south of Disney.  Well, since I rarely haunt them at home, not likely to happen.  Nice you can now go off the beaten path & explore.
> 
> I’m sure they are itching to get any.  Insert any excuse to post a Kurt Russell picture
> View attachment 564034
> 
> Hehe
> 
> you’d think all that waking up & down those hills there would burn some calories lol
> 
> Yea for the mr not having any issues with the shot
> 
> Same, find it fascinating.  Mac is our resident civil war expert here.
> 
> Indeed
> 
> It’s sad, not sure if it’s reciprocal decision or not.  Saw that cruising is starting out of St Maarten & Nassau with celebrity & another line.  Too early for me to consider.
> 
> Long as you don’t get the old boot, you are a winner.  Don’t think they even have that one any longer in newer sets
> 
> Woot!  I love poking around old cemeteries looking at the monuments
> 
> It was awful yesterday when i bopped out to WM with the mr who needed fishing line, soon trout season starts here.   Cashier volunteered it’s people flush with stimulus $, made sense.
> 
> The clueless among us here have been joined by those who have bastardized that common disregard for others into a political statement
> Same sent back to you



lol......love the memes!! And the Bacon tartan......never seen that one before! 

I got the NY taxi last night......yes, the old boot is in the original set, didn`t look in the electronic one to see what they were.....it`s London themed so have no idea, haven`t played that one in years. And yes, I did get whooped.....lol....I was first knocked out, the other three played on for another hour. 

I sent you a picture of me in my wedding dress didn`t I?? Similar idea......full hoop, and beautiful puffed sleeves.....I adored my wedding dress!!! Yes, the minister and I shared some interesting conversations till I was one sentence away from saying we`d get married somewhere else....think he put me down as a lost cause....lol....we got on quite well after that......

We have our idiots here too Janet.....yesterday there was a mass protest in London with signs about Covid being a fake, we need to stop wearing masks and so on....I`d have got the water jets out on them......same ones will be looking for our Dr`s and Nurses to take care of them if they ever catch it. It was disturbing to watch. One of my nephew`s is a police officer and knowing he has to deal with folks like that isn`t fun. 

I doubt I`ll ever go back to Paris now, but they do have some amazingly beautiful museums there......truly spectacular. 




Had a wonderful day today.......got up early and did all my laundry then went a long walk along the beach before it got too busy as today was so beautiful. 

Spent some time in the garden, walked down to where the fruit trees are and they are budding......apple blossom is out and looks lovely. It`s so nice to see spring springing......

Have a honey ham baking slowly in the oven for dinner, and will make parmentier potatoes, roast peppers and baby carrots to go with them, apple crumble and will make up some custard for dessert. 

And had some facetime chats with a couple of cousins on the other side of the country......one always has some tales to tell whenever you speak to her due to her job.....always interesting. 

Spoke to my book group and asked, as we only meet every 4-6 weeks if they fancied doing a movie choice in week 3, to split the time. Most of us can read a book in days, but as some are very busy, they like the usual once a month meet. So they all agreed it was a good idea......I had mentioned to I think it was Keisha, there are so many movies I haven`t watched.......so first one will be in a few weeks. Not hoping for cowboys, war or sci fi......lol....I`m not fussy!! 

Happy Sunday.......


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Ah, yes, I can hang with the night owls when I want to, Mac. But it helps it was a Friday night, and no need to be a quick early morning the next day.
> 
> Ah yes, had a wonderful sound sleep, so thank you Julie. It was one of the best I have had. I guess it was a long week.
> 
> And woot! Spring is here. Sadly, as the free water ice that would have been today, has been canceled for the second year. Can bring the crowds from the time before they open. Hence, it may be even another year not happening if things are not much better next Spring. I have to agree, as crowds still bother me, enough I would go out of my way to avoid if I could.
> 
> And so, after that good sleep, lots of wash done, so that always appreciated freshly washed towels were used after a refreshing very hot shower. Then about an hour and a half ago, asked the kids what we are doing today. Older one said not sure. Little one, after several times being asked, growled I will be ready in an hour. Well, it is over an hour and a half later. No sign of little one. Guess I better be a bit more, hey, get up you are almost wasting your morning in bed. Eh, at least she knows late wakes means no chance breakfast items would be on the take out menu. Well, our Cracker Barrel and diners always offer a breakfast menu all day and night. And even now WaWa offers a dinner menu, offered after 4pm. So with hoagies, burgers and fries, pasta and other dinner type food.
> 
> Ah, a Super Stupendously happy Spring Saturday.
> 
> Tea for me, and time to wake the little one.  Only plans for now, is to grocery shop, and pick up an ordered item from a mall store.  Seems both kids have once again declared no food in house, while I disagree, told them one of them must then come with me to the grocery store.  I’m thinking it may be little one. Every time I get older one with me, she swears nothing for her was bought.
> 
> Aww, like that Louie had some play time with Julie, and glad Julie had some hot coffee.  Hope your Saturday has been nice.
> 
> Schumi, I hope flights will be open for you soon, so can enjoy the over the pond fun. Always nice to have local store made flavored oils and vinegars.
> 
> Not a good sign as to opening our borders. The other day, saw still no border crossing between Canada and the US, as have been extended another month. After the beginning of June now.  I feel bad, as many families have members in both countries. My Canadian friend could not come home to her mom before her mom passed away, and my nephew’s wife has not seen her parents and siblings in over a year.
> 
> But as the world gets more open, sounds fun to be at BG’s food and wine time, Charade. Nice you can see the menus now. Yeah, I think BG is about 4 to 5 hours away. Only time I was there, was when older one was a baby. My DH was stationed at Dam Neck, so all near Williamsburg was much closer. We have been to BGT quite a few times, and BGSD twice. Never been to the one in Texas either. Maybe we will be in Virginia one of these days. Older one likes the history of the Williamsburg area.
> 
> Time for now demands being made. I hate a late start. But as it was a glorious sunrise, a most clear and bright sunny day. Mind you, still what I would say not hot yet, 46F. But as will see the 50’s this afternoon, such a wonderful way to start the Spring season.





schumigirl said:


> I hope your husband does ok with his too Charade.....oh I think it’s an age thing now.....I’m resigned to never being slim.....it’s just easier all round......lol......
> 
> Have a lovely day with your daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I may discovered what too much pizza feels like last night! Almost couldn’t finish my bacon this morning.......lol.......it does look a lovely menu, I’d be torn what to order.
> 
> You‘d love Mount Dora and Winter Garden, and Winter Park too Lori....all places we adore visiting when in Florida. Beautiful little stores that make you feel like your in the 1950’s. Beautiful items for sale everywhere.
> 
> Yep, looking forward to being whooped at Monopoly.....
> 
> Glad your car is all sorted now......and have a lovely afternoon and evening too.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Lynne we have no over the top expectations as to borders opening.....but it’s getting closer every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up nipping out this morning, first for a walk, but the beach area car parks were mobbed. We should have walked down as we are only 5 minutes away, but we planned to stop in to a veg place to buy some fresh ginger. We ended up just going for the ginger and on the way back, stopped and walked a little at a quieter place.
> 
> Weather is much nicer than forecast and quite warm.
> 
> Sitting in the garden room with a glass of white wine......very nice. 84F in here today, nothing like that outside of course, more like mid 60’s.
> 
> Spring is here.......


I actually watched 2 youtube videos recently.  One about Mt. Dora and the other about 
Winter Garden.  Lovely places!!

84F in your garden room!?!   You do like it hot Carole!!



Charade67 said:


> Quiet day on the boards today. We had a nice afternoon. Dh and I went to a cemetery with B. She was doing research for a history assignment. It was really fascinating looking at all the old headstones. Many were so old that you could barely read the information on them.  B noticed a lot of flags around some tombstones, so we went to have a look. There was an area dedicated to fire-rescue members who died in the line of duty.  There were 4 large, old, identical stones in a row. Dh noticed that all 4 men had died on the same day. Then we found a relatively new marker that gave an explanation.  Five firefighters died in a structure fire back in 1883. Four were buried next to each other in this cemetery, and the fifth in a family plot in a different cemetery. I looked the story up online. Very tragic.
> 
> I also found an actual weeping angel. (Doctor Who reference for those unaware,)
> 
> View attachment 563952
> 
> Dh is doing well so far after his vaccine. He says his arm is a little sore, but not too bad. I was concerned that he might have a bruise on his arm. One of the medications he is taking makes him bruise more easily. He takes a martial arts class 3 times a week and right now his arms look like someone has beaten him up.


Sounds like a day well spent.  Something I would thoroughly enjoy too!



Realfoodfans said:


> Charade I would have loved that outing. We always explore churchyards and the history.  Often return home and search the internet to follow up.  Particularly like authors resting places and will fit stops in when travelling.
> 
> Lynne I can’t understand why masks aren’t mandatory for you. It’s a given for us and have them in every bag and pocket. Anything to keep us well.
> 
> We are doing exceptionally well with vaccinations here.  Over half the population now.  Proud of everyone involved in the process especially volunteering.  At our centre the local Scouting leaders were the car park and reception volunteers many I know and glad to see.
> 
> Need to pop out for some eggs and cream this morning.  Might not drive to the farm as can just walk to the local store.
> 
> Monykalyn will be heading home today refreshed and warmed by the sun.  Safe travels.
> 
> Peaceful Sunday all.


Our county mask mandate has recently ended as well.  Number have been trending down for a long while.



Lynne G said:


> Oh Julie, masks and social distancing are both still required, but there is always those that don’t care.  And as we are starting to open more, I guess some people feel they don’t have to be so considerate of others.  Just means I will try to be going when it is off crowds time, and limit time where I know crowds might be.
> 
> Ah another glorious sunny day.
> 
> Ah nice to be able to walk to the store for grocery items, Julie. I too have my local town stores less than a 10 minute walk away, including a grocery. Is nice to walk there when the weather is pleasant.
> 
> Charade, nice to be able to walk around an interesting cemetery. Neat that B was required to do so as part of a class.
> 
> And so, as I woke up, little one went to bed.  Sigh.  To be young.  Yeah, the mom alarm will  be going off around noon.  8 hour sleep is what I am going to let her have. Then she better not try that bedtime tonight.  Older one will be surely up before her, as I know he went to bed not much after me, so will make breakfast for him, as he enjoys a good breakfast.  And not an issue for me to have two breakfasts.  LoL But I already had a bowl of cereal. By the time he gets up, I will probably be hungry.
> 
> MonyK, hope your flight was good and hope home soon, having had a fabulous time. Safe travels my friend.
> 
> Thus, that ever quiet morning house. Only two loads of wash needed, and all should have clean now. Tea and the remote. Getting a bit warmer in the afternoons, but that wind did not make want to ditch the jacket yesterday afternoon.
> 
> And a typical Sunday for us, as getting the trash out, and ready for week day routines is our Sunday today.
> 
> Super Serene Sunday homies.
> 
> Ah Spring has arrived, and weather guy said this week we will see 60’s highs, April weather. Sweet! Keep that warmer weather coming. And the beautiful sunny days.
> 
> Tea refill time. And such a beautiful bright day, with sunshine pouring into my window since sunrise. Ahhhhh. Later homies.
> 
> May all homies find yourself enjoying a happy Sunday, and feeling good.


Looks like a beautiful Spring week ahead!



keishashadow said:


> View attachment 564023View attachment 564022
> 
> Today was bath day for the pooch.
> View attachment 564021
> 
> Blood work just kept the runaway train running.   New week, new attitude; putting on ‘dem big girl panties and dealing.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good one!   I got grief for 1st wedding too.  Wore an over the top (what a surprise, right haha) scarlet O’Hara type dress of chantilly lace, complete with a giant hoop skirt.  Issue was the off the shoulder style but no cleavage display. Priest balked.  My parents absoutely not the sort to ruffle feathers, even tho they thought the idea of a big wedding a waste of $, they made it right.
> 
> Absolutely
> 
> It is church groups  fireman (better quality) mostly here that hold them, usually done very well.  Fried fish just never sets well upon me.  I’ve never thot to ask what sort of fish they use.  Do know whenever they have walleye people flock to it.
> 
> Never heard of a supper club.  Run by social clubs or fraternal organizations?  How in the world do they make a profit at that price?
> 
> The white star group nearby used to offer a Sunday roast beef or spaghetti meatball dinner for $5.  Can of pop cost a quarter .  When the mostly older ladies died off, it sadly went the way of the dinosaur.
> 
> She’s beautiful.  Shape of face reminds me of Siamese cat I inherited from my MIL, RIP such a nice kitty.
> 
> Oh no, yea to your mr.  Noticed my car still making a fainter noise, despite being proclaimed ‘fixed’ on Thursday.  Mr’s solution is to trade it in, um...that’s a hard NO! Lol
> 
> It’s funny when a redhead pops up in the family and neither parents nor family’s have any.  I imagine before it was realized two recessive genes were in order, there may have been some side eye happening.
> 
> I’m quite pale, the father of my first 2 DS was Sicilian.  Oldest looks exactly like me but, develops an easy dark tan.  Middles DS a clone of his father except for my pale skin.  He burns and freckles like me before lightly tanning.  You’d think the skin attributes would be switche?
> 
> 
> I’ve got my tartan ready
> View attachment 564030
> 
> 
> mandatory, free education here, everywhere. Not pre-school though, that’s usually combined with daycare programs.   Unfortunately, the quality of a school district, typically is determined by the tax base of the district.
> 
> 
> Nice to not have to visit U until the mood suits you.   So many people ask me why I haven’t visited the huge flea market south of Disney.  Well, since I rarely haunt them at home, not likely to happen.  Nice you can now go off the beaten path & explore.
> 
> I’m sure they are itching to get any.  Insert any excuse to post a Kurt Russell picture
> View attachment 564034
> 
> Hehe
> 
> you’d think all that waking up & down those hills there would burn some calories lol
> 
> Yea for the mr not having any issues with the shot
> 
> Same, find it fascinating.  Mac is our resident civil war expert here.
> 
> Indeed
> 
> It’s sad, not sure if it’s reciprocal decision or not.  Saw that cruising is starting out of St Maarten & Nassau with celebrity & another line.  Too early for me to consider.
> 
> Long as you don’t get the old boot, you are a winner.  Don’t think they even have that one any longer in newer sets
> 
> Woot!  I love poking around old cemeteries looking at the monuments
> 
> It was awful yesterday when i bopped out to WM with the mr who needed fishing line, soon trout season starts here.   Cashier volunteered it’s people flush with stimulus $, made sense.
> 
> The clueless among us here have been joined by those who have bastardized that common disregard for others into a political statement
> Same sent back to you


You get the awesome memes award today!!!  LOL!!!

Supper clubs are kinda hard to explain.  They are independently owned, mostly in rural locations.  Some only serve supper, others will serve brunch on Sundays as well, others are open even more.  The food is homemade and mostly only serve 'local' cuisine.  



schumigirl said:


> lol......love the memes!! And the Bacon tartan......never seen that one before!
> 
> I got the NY taxi last night......yes, the old boot is in the original set, didn`t look in the electronic one to see what they were.....it`s London themed so have no idea, haven`t played that one in years. And yes, I did get whooped.....lol....I was first knocked out, the other three played on for another hour.
> 
> I sent you a picture of me in my wedding dress didn`t I?? Similar idea......full hoop, and beautiful puffed sleeves.....I adored my wedding dress!!! Yes, the minister and I shared some interesting conversations till I was one sentence away from saying we`d get married somewhere else....think he put me down as a lost cause....lol....we got on quite well after that......
> 
> We have our idiots here too Janet.....yesterday there was a mass protest in London with signs about Covid being a fake, we need to stop wearing masks and so on....I`d have got the water jets out on them......same ones will be looking for our Dr`s and Nurses to take care of them if they ever catch it. It was disturbing to watch. One of my nephew`s is a police officer and knowing he has to deal with folks like that isn`t fun.
> 
> I doubt I`ll ever go back to Paris now, but they do have some amazingly beautiful museums there......truly spectacular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a wonderful day today.......got up early and did all my laundry then went a long walk along the beach before it got too busy as today was so beautiful.
> 
> Spent some time in the garden, walked down to where the fruit trees are and they are budding......apple blossom is out and looks lovely. It`s so nice to see spring springing......
> 
> Have a honey ham baking slowly in the oven for dinner, and will make parmentier potatoes, roast peppers and baby carrots to go with them, apple crumble and will make up some custard for dessert.
> 
> And had some facetime chats with a couple of cousins on the other side of the country......one always has some tales to tell whenever you speak to her due to her job.....always interesting.
> 
> Spoke to my book group and asked, as we only meet every 4-6 weeks if they fancied doing a movie choice in week 3, to split the time. Most of us can read a book in days, but as some are very busy, they like the usual once a month meet. So they all agreed it was a good idea......I had mentioned to I think it was Keisha, there are so many movies I haven`t watched.......so first one will be in a few weeks. Not hoping for cowboys, war or sci fi......lol....I`m not fussy!!
> 
> Happy Sunday.......


I'd like to see that wedding dress picture!  I'm sure we all look so different from our wedding days.  My DH looked so young, as if I were robbing the cradle!  But he is older than me truthfully.





We had a super evening with our friends!  They stopped by our lake house for a drink before we headed to Meatlovers buffet.....and it was delicious!
The ice on the lake has started melting, but has a long way to go.  Not the best photos...they don't really show much.  But the sun was getting low, and this was the best angle...

DH, myself, BFF and her DH                    My DD and BFF's sons


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I actually watched 2 youtube videos recently.  One about Mt. Dora and the other about
> Winter Garden.  Lovely places!!
> 
> 84F in your garden room!?!   You do like it hot Carole!!
> 
> 
> Sounds like a day well spent.  Something I would thoroughly enjoy too!
> 
> 
> Our county mask mandate has recently ended as well.  Number have been trending down for a long while.
> 
> 
> Looks like a beautiful Spring week ahead!
> 
> 
> You get the awesome memes award today!!!  LOL!!!
> 
> Supper clubs are kinda hard to explain.  They are independently owned, mostly in rural locations.  Some only serve supper, others will serve brunch on Sundays as well, others are open even more.  The food is homemade and mostly only serve 'local' cuisine.
> 
> 
> I'd like to see that wedding dress picture!  I'm sure we all look so different from our wedding days.  My DH looked so young, as if I were robbing the cradle!  But he is older than me truthfully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a super evening with our friends!  They stopped by our lake house for a drink before we headed to Meatlovers buffet.....and it was delicious!
> The ice on the lake has started melting, but has a long way to go.  Not the best photos...they don't really show much.  But the sun was getting low, and this was the best angle...
> 
> DH, myself, BFF and her DH                    My DD and BFF's sons
> 
> View attachment 564096View attachment 564097



I love the heat Lori.....and it was all sunshine causing the heat in there, there are a lot of large windows in there......we get the sun all day at the back into the evening, so it`s perfect when the sun is warm.....in the summer we prefer to be outside though......

Beautiful pictures Lori.....glad you had such a good evening and food too! Did you go shopping with DD earlier in the day for an outfit?

I`ll email you a couple of the pictures 



Considering how warm it was today, it`s decidedly chilly tonight outside. Took some trash out earlier......big drop in temperature. 

Trying to decide if it`s going to be dry enough up in the woods to go up walking tomorrow.....it`s been dry and sunny, so maybe......

More Person of Interest tonight.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ah what a beautiful day.

Great pictures, Paris.

Yeah I married a Greek guy, so both my kids tan much better than me, little one almost as tan as her dad.

And Keisha, yeah puffy ball gown was my wedding dress. No love for it now, but it sits in my closet floor, in a box that was made to keep the material good.

Ah steak on the grill to make neighbors know we are having dinner. LoL. It was delicious.

Chilling after getting the trash out, and still warm feeling.

Did not know my car fob battery could die out.  Well, after car told me battery low and inconveniently had to use hard key to open doors, and car not detecting the fob key, was fed up.  Looked up what to do.  Ah pop open and replace battery.  Went to the auto store, they popped open, old battery popped out, new one in and charged me 6 bucks.  Much better amount than 400 to 600 dollars to replace fob.  Annoying that when I looked up how to do it, also said those batteries last about 4 to 5 years.  Sigh.  Car will be 5 years old in September.  At least car now does not say battery low.  Hold this battery lasts at least 4 to 5 years.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne there was a definite look back in the early 90`s....very different styles now. 
Glad you got your key fob sorted, 6 bucks is nothing to the cost of replacing one of those......



Early night for us tonight.......waking up around 5.30/6am makes you want to go to bed reasonably early, especially as we walked for miles today. 

Yawning away now......trying to ignore a rumbling tummy.....too late for food......


----------



## keishashadow

Realfoodfans said:


> Keisha sorry about your blood work results - do you have to take medication or special diet?


Everything but the kitchen sink lol   Thanks



schumigirl said:


> I sent you a picture of me in my wedding dress didn`t I?? Similar idea......full hoop, and beautiful puffed sleeves.....I adored my wedding dress!!


I remember now!  Yes, belles of the ball & all

PS if i forgot to mention, Natasha was indeed a favorite of mine growing up...the whole cartoon TBH


schumigirl said:


> yesterday there was a mass protest in London with signs about Covid being a fake, we need to stop wearing masks and so on....I`d have got the water jets out on them......same ones will be looking for our Dr`s and Nurses to take care of them if they ever catch it. It was disturbing to watch. One of my nephew`s is a police officer and knowing he has to deal with folks like that isn`t fun.


Oh my, that is sad to read.   Clueless people to the left & the right it seems


schumigirl said:


> Have a honey ham baking slowly in the oven for dinner


Middle DS has requested I make that ham salad, seems a shame to do that to the nice ham slices I have leftover but, do aim to please. 





schumigirl said:


> I had mentioned to I think it was Keisha, there are so many movies I haven`t watched.......so first one will be in a few weeks. Not hoping for cowboys, war or sci fi......lol....I`m not fussy!!


Haha i love all those categories.  Maybe you haven’t watched ‘the right’ ones.


J'aime Paris said:


> Supper clubs are kinda hard to explain. They are independently owned, mostly in rural locations. Some only serve supper, others will serve brunch on Sundays as well, others are open even more. The food is homemade and mostly only serve 'local' cuisine.


Curiouser & couriouser  Do wish we’d have them here.


Lynne G said:


> And Keisha, yeah puffy ball gown was my wedding dress. No love for it now, but it sits in my closet floor, in a box that was made to keep the material good.


Another one among us, cool. Do u think your DD would consider wearing it?


Lynne G said:


> Did not know my car fob battery could die out


Oh yeah, usually when you least expect it.  The replacements never seem to last as long.


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, why I hate computers in cars.  My fob from my old car, that does not start the car, but does everything else, is still going on since 2007, no battery ever replaced.  And doubt my little one would ever want my dress, as does not like ball gowns, but who knows what will be popular by the time she is ready to get married. Ah yes, the decade of puffy shoulders and big hair.  Was so glad to ditch shoulder pads.  I hope they never get back in style.  I need no padding. LoL


Trash has left the building, then a quick one minute ride to the water ice store, and half pineapple half mango was refreshing treat.  After that treat, I felt sticky, so tea is the perfect cleanser.   



Weekend flew by.  Highly thinking I need a long weekend this coming weekend.  Last one in March needs to be starting on Friday not Saturday.  May see if a shorter week is in the cards.  I could certainly use it.  

And to a repeated week.  Seems nice sunny start to the week, then a thirsty Thursday as to be another very rainy Thursday.  If that rain coming on Thursday means gloriously sunny Friday through Monday this end of week, I’ll be a happy clam.

Told little one lights out and devices off well before the clock striking midnight.  Yelling mom if all are not quiet close to when I retire tonight.  Alarm set, but I am sure my head will still get me up close to the time alarm does go off.  But I set it for every week day, as it is the morning’s routine.  So yes Schumi, I think once you have been an early riser for so long, you always are.

Hope all seem to get that really good night’s sleep.  And some sighs from some homies, yes, tomorrow is Monday.  Sigh.


----------



## bobbie68

everyone the weather is so cool here today. When we went out at about noon it was only 56, but by mid week it shouls start high 80's to low 90's.

Carole thank you  for the Winter Garden farmer/community market recommendation, we went there yesterday morning and it was amazing!!  

Charlie, Brian and I went and we had such a good time. We bought produce that I didn't know could be so reasonable and very nice. We bought cheese from a specialty stand, a specialty dip with seafood and chicken, a pot pie stand we bought the vegetable one to try, spicy sauces, dehydrated veggies and fruit, salsa, an Indian market stand, a french store stand, and Charlie was thrilled there was someone with a nursey stand and he bought an avacodo tree (early stages) and a key lime bush. I think I am going to buy a dehydrator in the next couple of months. His garden is going to be so big I don't know what I will do with it all and don't want it to go to waste. 

Today Brian and I went to look at the therapy spas and tested a couple out I think we picked one but there is a 6 month order back up, it will be worth it. We then went to Lowes and I bought a bunch of new flowers for the front of my house, it was so much fun! Tonight's dinner is going to be Salmon with a new lime infused olive oil for Brian and I, the kids are going to have their veggie burgers, we will all have sweet potatoes and a salad. I am using up my fresh produce I got yesterday. 

Mac Thank you for the welcome back . I look forward to your thread on HHN and I am glad that you stay safe at home for now, and go out shopping  when your ready.
Orlando (Orange County) has one of the best mask mandates and I have to say most people follow it here. The stores here are strict and will enforce it, that is the only reason why I can go in them right now. Florida has lowered the vaccine age to 50 but I don't have a doctor here yet and I really want to talk with one. Before I would get it I would get a prep for someone with an allergy, this is what they do before I have contrast dye. I have gone into anaphylaxis before and I would like to get the J&J if I do due to it being one dose. I hope you are feeling better from everything. I was thinking about your kitties, I hope the mouth  gets better for them.

Lynne Thank you   and it will be nice to say hello this fall, I am looking forward to the meetups. Your little one sounds like Charlie, so many times Brian goes upstairs to work and Charlie is just going to bed. My wake up time is noon and chores need to be started. Nice that the auto parts store was able to help you for a good price, we have had good luck like that with them for certain things. I hope that your county gets more vaccines ready and into arms so you can get yours!! Your dinner sounded good!

Carole thank you and yes I hope you are able to get over here in the fall and say "hello" I know how much you enjoy visiting us. Your pizza sounds good I only buy the dough and make it I haven't made my own dough with special water. I may have to here if I don't like the pizza, everyone says it is the water. Glad Tom is doing  good from the shot. Sounds like you had fun with monopoly even though you got knocked out early. We have started playing some trivia games with co workers of Brian's. This company is very employee oriented and wants to keep people socializing with all working from home. I hope you get to go on that walk in the morning.

Realfoodfans thank you it's nice to be able to get back on! Sounds like you had a nice morning with Louie. Family pet time is the best, especially in the morning for us, they seem to be looking for the attention from night time loneliness. I know I would love a book club but the problem for me is that it makes my eyes so heavy I can't focus, I hope you end up liking the book, even though not your type. Nice to hear the vaccine is going well in your area and mask wearing too.

Charade Thanks and  glad you had a nice day with the project. I took an Archeology class many years ago and we had a similar assignment it was a lot of fun and very informative. Your trip to BG in a few weeks with anything food is nice in the parks. I will be there at least one of the days you are there. I can go back and forth to meet up with the SANS family but will try and pick an overnight to catch a few. Even though we can drive there now less than a half hour I love staying at the resorts. Glad that your DH is doing well.

J'aime Paris I am really looking forward to doing a lot of exploring down here. We use to go to the parks only on vacations because we never were able to get a lot of time. I know we will be planning a lot of staycations which is good with me. Strawberry is beautiful, she looks like a sweetie. I say the same thing about my furry kids. LOL! Beautiful pic, everyone looks like they are happy! It looks very peaceful there, I have to say I don't miss the word "ice" in any description of land that I am near. LOL!! Glad your meal was good.

Keishashadow I hope you get better results with your blood work nex time! I haven't done flea markets in a long time, I had to get rid of my stuff so I thought it would be good not to take more of other's, but I do enjoy specialized ones sometimes. I am really enjoying the farmer's/community markets with local vendors. I really enjoy supporting local small business. I love your pic of Kurt, one of my favorite actors. One of my favorite movies with him is Tango and Cash. I really enjoy how him and Stallone interact. Glad your DH is doing good with his shot.

I am off to watch some TV family time, doesn't happen as much anymore so will take what I can. Dinner was delicious so maybe a cup of coffee and a light blanket on my legs. I hope everyone had a great weekend!

A special hello to all the SANs family who is out there! I hope everyone is well!


----------



## macraven

Well, looks like I missed the homies tonight but will ramble a bit while I am here 

It’s now Monday and all the homies are sleeping.

I watched Walking Dead and it’s encore.
Show started to kick into action at the end of it tonight 
Hope it stays fresh and keeps improving 

Sooner or later we will find out about Rick and the other missing peeps in the group.
Sure hope it does not become a dud!
I have invested too many years in this show and would like  a bang up ending when it comes.

Bobbie, when UO announces more info and details for hhn 2021, I will start the “when are you going for hhn” sticky.

We took our two cats last week to the vet for their yearly shots
I don’t know who was stressed out more ...
The cats or me..

They both have to be seen again as both have more dental issues
Vet gave us two days in early April for their appointments 
Separate days as they will be sedated for those appointments.

Having our 4th mowing done tomorrow.
We have a service to do the job.
What took Mr Mac 90 minutes to do, only takes the company 30 minutes.
And they do all the trimming and clean up.

Hope all the homies are having sweet dreams!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Everything but the kitchen sink lol   Thanks
> 
> 
> I remember now!  Yes, belles of the ball & all
> 
> PS if i forgot to mention, Natasha was indeed a favorite of mine growing up...the whole cartoon TBH
> 
> Oh my, that is sad to read.   Clueless people to the left & the right it seems
> 
> Middle DS has requested I make that ham salad, seems a shame to do that to the nice ham slices I have leftover but, do aim to please.
> Haha i love all those categories.  Maybe you haven’t watched ‘the right’ ones.
> 
> Curiouser & couriouser  Do wish we’d have them here.
> 
> Another one among us, cool. Do u think your DD would consider wearing it?
> 
> Oh yeah, usually when you least expect it.  The replacements never seem to last as long.




I had never heard of that cartoon till I met you.......but then I also didn`t know Schenectady and Sheboygan were real places!!! 

I think as a child my dad watched all of those and I grew to not like them as that was all that ever seemed to be on......never did get the love for them. I have come to appreciate certain B type sci fi movies.....now they are fun!

Yes, belle of the ball indeed.....I had my perfect wedding day, might not pick the same dress again, but at the time....yep, I loved it. Yours was indeed lovely too....that was a lovely picture of you and your dad   Yes, there are many who embraced that style then. Actually I probably would choose it again, never was one to conform to what is supposed to be in style....

I bet it was lovely too. I think ham with a salad is our lunch today.......yep, I was surprised we had some leftover, but lunch is sorted 







Lynne G said:


> Keisha, why I hate computers in cars.  My fob from my old car, that does not start the car, but does everything else, is still going on since 2007, no battery ever replaced.  And doubt my little one would ever want my dress, as does not like ball gowns, but who knows what will be popular by the time she is ready to get married. Ah yes, the decade of puffy shoulders and big hair.  Was so glad to ditch shoulder pads.  I hope they never get back in style.  I need no padding. LoL
> 
> 
> Trash has left the building, then a quick one minute ride to the water ice store, and half pineapple half mango was refreshing treat.  After that treat, I felt sticky, so tea is the perfect cleanser.
> 
> View attachment 564219
> 
> Weekend flew by.  Highly thinking I need a long weekend this coming weekend.  Last one in March needs to be starting on Friday not Saturday.  May see if a shorter week is in the cards.  I could certainly use it.
> 
> And to a repeated week.  Seems nice sunny start to the week, then a thirsty Thursday as to be another very rainy Thursday.  If that rain coming on Thursday means gloriously sunny Friday through Monday this end of week, I’ll be a happy clam.
> 
> Told little one lights out and devices off well before the clock striking midnight.  Yelling mom if all are not quiet close to when I retire tonight.  Alarm set, but I am sure my head will still get me up close to the time alarm does go off.  But I set it for every week day, as it is the morning’s routine.  So yes Schumi, I think once you have been an early riser for so long, you always are.
> 
> Hope all seem to get that really good night’s sleep.  And some sighs from some homies, yes, tomorrow is Monday.  Sigh.




I quite like a little shoulder pad on a dressy suit or occasion outfit at times......I like that look, well it suits me but maybe not sutable for everyone. Very much of it`s time. I think I have one shoulder pad outfit and you'd hardly notice them but they add a definition to that outfit.

I agree, I set an alarm but never needed. I`m always up well before it goes off......I love that early morning time, especially in the lighter mornings. After the initial time change next week where it`ll be darker for a week or so, it gets light here around 4am soon enough........height of the summer we sometimes miss out complete true darkness altogether.....much to the annoyance of the astronomer in the family!





bobbie68 said:


> everyone the weather is so cool here today. When we went out at about noon it was only 56, but by mid week it shouls start high 80's to low 90's.
> 
> Carole thank you  for the Winter Garden farmer/community market recommendation, we went there yesterday morning and it was amazing!!
> 
> Charlie, Brian and I went and we had such a good time. We bought produce that I didn't know could be so reasonable and very nice. We bought cheese from a specialty stand, a specialty dip with seafood and chicken, a pot pie stand we bought the vegetable one to try, spicy sauces, dehydrated veggies and fruit, salsa, an Indian market stand, a french store stand, and Charlie was thrilled there was someone with a nursey stand and he bought an avacodo tree (early stages) and a key lime bush. I think I am going to buy a dehydrator in the next couple of months. His garden is going to be so big I don't know what I will do with it all and don't want it to go to waste.
> 
> Today Brian and I went to look at the therapy spas and tested a couple out I think we picked one but there is a 6 month order back up, it will be worth it. We then went to Lowes and I bought a bunch of new flowers for the front of my house, it was so much fun! Tonight's dinner is going to be Salmon with a new lime infused olive oil for Brian and I, the kids are going to have their veggie burgers, we will all have sweet potatoes and a salad. I am using up my fresh produce I got yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Carole thank you and yes I hope you are able to get over here in the fall and say "hello" I know how much you enjoy visiting us. Your pizza sounds good I only buy the dough and make it I haven't made my own dough with special water. I may have to here if I don't like the pizza, everyone says it is the water. Glad Tom is doing  good from the shot. Sounds like you had fun with monopoly even though you got knocked out early. We have started playing some trivia games with co workers of Brian's. This company is very employee oriented and wants to keep people socializing with all working from home. I hope you get to go on that walk in the morning.
> 
> I really enjoy supporting local small business. I love your pic of Kurt, one of my favorite actors. One of my favorite movies with him is Tango and Cash. I really enjoy how him and Stallone interact. Glad your DH is doing good with his shot.
> 
> I am off to watch some TV family time, doesn't happen as much anymore so will take what I can. Dinner was delicious so maybe a cup of coffee and a light blanket on my legs. I hope everyone had a great weekend!
> 
> A special hello to all the SANs family who is out there! I hope everyone is well!



bobbie, I am so happy you enjoyed Winter Garden and their market......it was one of the best ones we had ever visited there. Mount Dora`s was good, but nowhere near as good as WP. Yes, the fresh produce was amazing and I think if we lived there we`d be there every single time. We did buy a few things that would survive in the fridge, and managed to get some gifts for folks there too.

If you want a lovely place for a nice meal there, although there are several in WG alone,  Chef`s Table at the Edgewater was wonderful. One of the managers at Strong Water Bar recommended it and booked it for us and we loved it. They have three Chef`s tables but the regular bar/restaurant also looked lovely too. It`s one place we will go back to and WG in the evening is quite special.

I think for me, nothing beats NY pizza, many say the water does make a difference down there......have to amdit to never having a complaint about any pizza I ate in Florida......apart from Flippers....that was horrible.

Yes, you`ll be spoiled with individual businesses to support there......I`m so glad you`re enjoying it. And it`s lovely the company is working well for you......that`s good to hear......






macraven said:


> Well, looks like I missed the homies tonight but will ramble a bit while I am here
> 
> It’s now Monday and all the homies are sleeping.
> 
> I watched Walking Dead and it’s encore.
> Show started to kick into action at the end of it tonight
> Hope it stays fresh and keeps improving
> 
> Sooner or later we will find out about Rick and the other missing peeps in the group.
> Sure hope it does not become a dud!
> I have invested too many years in this show and would like  a bang up ending when it comes.
> 
> Bobbie, when UO announces more info and details for hhn 2021, I will start the “when are you going for hhn” sticky.
> 
> We took our two cats last week to the vet for their yearly shots
> I don’t know who was stressed out more ...
> The cats or me..
> 
> They both have to be seen again as both have more dental issues
> Vet gave us two days in early April for their appointments
> Separate days as they will be sedated for those appointments.
> 
> Having our 4th mowing done tomorrow.
> We have a service to do the job.
> What took Mr Mac 90 minutes to do, only takes the company 30 minutes.
> And they do all the trimming and clean up.
> 
> Hope all the homies are having sweet dreams!



It`s quiet without you mac.......not that you`re noisy.....lol......

That`s when I stopped watching it I think, when he went off in the helicopter.....yes, hope it`s not a "Lost" plot that really did go off the rails. Writers there admitted they didn`t have a clue how to end it and went a little wrong. Yes, it`s a lot of investment in the characters.

Our gardener is doing the lawns this morning......they need it!! And you`re on your 4th cut wow.........yes, much easier getting someone to do it. It hasn`t been dry enough here up till now.....I slept great, hope you did too!





I think we haven`t to see rain for a while now......forecast looks dry and sunny for the forseeable future....just hope it`s reliable. It is gorgeous this morning so far and think it`ll stay sunny....yay!!

Will definitely get out a walk every day this week if it stays like this.......we do have lots of options around here that are easy to avoid folks if you wished. And as we can meet one other person, one of our friends is heading for the beach with the dogs this morning too, so we get to see her again which will be lovely. I yearn for the day we can meet up in groups again.....I miss my friends....thank goodness for facetime and email/phone.

Since it`s ham for lunch will have to think what`s for dinner tonight......breakfast is poached eggs on an English breakfast muffin. Might do chicken something or other.....




























Hope you have the most wonderful Monday ​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.  Great to hear all Bobbie’s news.  Now longing for that life to return.  We love food markets and trying new produce.  I too have bad reaction to the contrast dye but aware for next time.

Mac no grass cutting here yet. Kev has done a moss clearing and then aerated and re-seeded some areas.  He loves the garden here and will do much more if we get to stay.  Just maintenance at the moment though.

Carol wedding dresses are so evocative.  Just listened to a radio series about someone who rescues discarded wedding albums and then researches their stories - fascinating.
My 70’s dress was lovely - not meringue fashion at that time soft and layered.  In fact I had it altered after and wore it to a couple of evening functions. I had one from Monsoon when Kev and I married.  Not traditional but I loved it.  I still have my Mum’s it’s really beautiful and the fabric is gorgeous.

Lynne hope you have had a good sleep and Monday routine goes well.

Not sure of our plans today but a walk at some point and I’m looking forward to collecting J after school as they’ve been away over the weekend.


----------



## Lynne G

Aw, a good morning to Schumi and Julie.

Nice to both Mac and Schumi getting lawn and garden tended to. Our grass still has not even grew yet. Usually closer to June before you hear any mowers. I will say, as much as I like the green, the hay color lawn is what we are used to as well. Those bulbs in my garden are up a bit higher. Picked up some pink tulips. Cheap, and pretty flowers on them already. Planted them, so I hope they bloom for years, like my other tulips.

Ah yes, good enough sleep Julie. Awoke 2 hours before the alarm, then went back to sleep and got up as alarm went off. Very dark out still. And with a clear overnight sky, we are at freezing temp. But with another sunny day, 64 F the high this afternoon, do looking forward to my lunchtime walk without a jacket. Hope you got a walk in with Louie.

Bobbie, nice purchases, and good to have a garden. We will start ours in June. Mostly tomatoes and peppers are the only two vegetables we do.

Mac, glad you are still enjoying the WD. Yeah, I think many shows go on so long, they get crappy. Jump the shark as said sometimes too. I can’t say I follow many shows. Though I did enjoy the short episodes of Wandavision.

And ah yes, that up way before the sun does, screen and lights on bright. And a Monday.

After such an enjoyable full sunny weekend, it is nice to see these 60’s highs most of this week. Finally getting a bit warmer. Though that 32 F temp now is not the warm I was hoping to have. But yep the one of two times of the year jackets needed in early mornings and evenings.

Marvelous Monday homies.

Time for tea and ooh picked up some danish yesterday from the bakery.  Sweet breakfast for me.  Yay.


----------



## keishashadow

Taking a break from hitting the ground running, lots of to-do’s on my plate today. 


Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, the decade of puffy shoulders and big hair.


(still have) big hair...(still) don’t care!  

My dress was, ahem, a solid 1 to 1-1/2 decades before you girls lol.  It had closely fitted, see thru the lace sleeves.  Remember the alteration lady pinching me several times in the arms.  Was afraid i’d Bleed on the dress


Lynne G said:


> And to a repeated week. Seems nice sunny start to the week, then a thirsty Thursday as to be another very rainy Thursday. If that rain coming on Thursday means gloriously sunny Friday through Monday this end of week, I’ll be a happy clam.


I’ll take the rain as long as it’s warm - woot!  So happy winter is in the rear-view mirror


bobbie68 said:


> Carole thank you  for the Winter Garden farmer/community market recommendation, we went there yesterday morning and it was amazing!!


Always said Carole is an unofficial resident of the US, probably has explored FL’s off-the-beaten track byways more than many


bobbie68 said:


> Orlando (Orange County) has one of the best mask mandates and I have to say most people follow it here. The stores here are strict and will enforce it, that is the only reason why I can go in them right now. Florida has lowered the vaccine age to 50 but I don't have a doctor here yet and I really want to talk with one. Before I would get it I would get a prep for someone with an allergy, this is what they do before I have contrast dye. I have gone into anaphylaxis before and I would like to get the J&J if I do due to it being one dose. I hope you are feeling better from everything. I was thinking about your kitties, I hope the mouth gets better for them.


It honestly is shockingly good, I’m guessing so many’s fortunes are tied into the tourist industry they take all the safety protocols seriously.  Even if they personally may think some of the security procedures are just a bunch of smoke &mirrors. 


bobbie68 said:


> I had to get rid of my stuff so I thought it would be good not to take more of other's, but I do enjoy specialized ones sometimes. I am really enjoying the farmer's/community markets with local vendors. I really enjoy supporting local small business. I love your pic of Kurt, one of my favorite actors. One of my favorite movies with him is Tango and Cash. I really enjoy how him and Stallone interact. Glad your DH is doing good with his shot.


Out with the old, in with the new! JK had to be hard to part with stuff you’ve accumulated via a big move.  No idea what sort of affair the flea market is honestly.  Would be nice if more of a craft/farmer’s market.


macraven said:


> I watched Walking Dead and it’s encore.
> Show started to kick into action at the end of it tonight
> Hope it stays fresh and keeps improving


It took me a bit to figure out where it was going.  Interesting.  One of the few I went back & rewatched key scenes to appreciate the plot development.

The pandemic really did mess with starting up filming on so many series.  Smart of them to break the actors into pods/episodes to reduce contact among the larger group.


macraven said:


> We took our two cats last week to the vet for their yearly shots
> I don’t know who was stressed out more ...
> The cats or me..


hmmm, that’s probably a close call.  You’re such a good cat mom


schumigirl said:


> I had never heard of that cartoon till I met you.......but then I also didn`t know Schenectady and Sheboygan were real places!!!


Indeed.  So many interesting American Indian names for towns & rivers here. 
That cat. Meme was so cute


schumigirl said:


> yep, I loved it. Yours was indeed lovely too....that was a lovely picture of you and your dad


Aw, you remembered, how nice. Yes, I love many of those pictures.  Just not the ones with the ex


schumigirl said:


> I quite like a little shoulder pad on a dressy suit or occasion outfit at times......I like that look, well it suits me but maybe not sutable for everyone. Very much of it`s time. I think I have one shoulder pad outfit and you'd hardly notice them but they add a definition to that outfit.


Don’t think i have any suit jackets without padding.  I have broad shoulders for my frame but even then, they’re needed due to the pull of the heavier fabric.  I even have larger but quite lightweight/thin ones in dressy, fine guage sweaters.  You’d never know they were there by eyeing it up as to bulk.


schumigirl said:


> It`s quiet without you mac.......not that you`re noisy.....lol......


So true.  I’ve never heard her raise her voice, always a lady.  I’ve had thoughts after she reads a few threads here tho that she just might let out a blood-curdling scream 


schumigirl said:


> Will definitely get out a walk every day this week if it stays like this.......we do have lots of options around here that are easy to avoid folks if you wished. And as we can meet one other person, one of our friends is heading for the beach with the dogs this morning too, so we get to see her again which will be lovely. I yearn for the day we can meet up in groups again.....I miss my friends....thank goodness for facetime and email/phone.


That’s a long walk, good for you.  The beach is a powerful motivator to encourage it.

I picked up a new harness for my pooch.  The old one was getting a bit tight.  He’s never really been a fan of walks.  Loves to be outdoors romping in the yard but that really doesn’t do me much good.  Well, unless i take to running laps in the yard.


Realfoodfans said:


> Kev has done a moss clearing


When we bought our home, one of the selling points was that it wasn’t a cookie-cutter, newer designed house like many on my street.   The brick sidewalks, complete with moss inbetween the bricks & Omni-stone drive helped seal the deal. 

Nobody told me that moss spreads quickly haha be careful what you wish for I suppose.  Not sure if our routine is normal one most use, as it’s rare here to have that set up.   every few years the mr ‘repoints’ the ones that need it & amends the base with sand where needed.  Then, we take a garden tool (flat hoe?) and scrape most of the moss protruding above the bricks away.  A haircut of sorts I guess?  Hate the idea of using chemicals, don’t the moss to die off completely.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Realfoodfans

Keisha I love moss (and Ivy) on stone walls and paths too.  Kev has made some little herringbone pathways through the trees from old bricks found in the garden just for the GC to explore.  If we stay here we will do much more. 

On one of our walks from home there is an estate built on what was the parkland site of a Victorian Psychiatric Hospital.  Some of the buildings have been renovated and some were new built in the 80’s.  One couple there have adopted land on the opposite site of a walkway past their (beautiful) garden and it is so pretty.  She told us today they open to the public to raise charity funds so we hope they can this year.

Catching up on our quiz shows tonight. Kev remembers many more answers than me.  I’m always doing other things and don’t concentrate.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Morning all.  Great to hear all Bobbie’s news.  Now longing for that life to return.  We love food markets and trying new produce.  I too have bad reaction to the contrast dye but aware for next time.
> 
> Mac no grass cutting here yet. Kev has done a moss clearing and then aerated and re-seeded some areas.  He loves the garden here and will do much more if we get to stay.  Just maintenance at the moment though.
> 
> Carol wedding dresses are so evocative.  Just listened to a radio series about someone who rescues discarded wedding albums and then researches their stories - fascinating.
> My 70’s dress was lovely - not meringue fashion at that time soft and layered.  In fact I had it altered after and wore it to a couple of evening functions. I had one from Monsoon when Kev and I married.  Not traditional but I loved it.  I still have my Mum’s it’s really beautiful and the fabric is gorgeous.
> 
> Lynne hope you have had a good sleep and Monday routine goes well.
> 
> Not sure of our plans today but a walk at some point and I’m looking forward to collecting J after school as they’ve been away over the weekend.



Odd thing to get into, but sounds a nice thing to do with the wedding albums. 





Lynne G said:


> Aw, a good morning to Schumi and Julie.
> 
> Nice to both Mac and Schumi getting lawn and garden tended to. Our grass still has not even grew yet. Usually closer to June before you hear any mowers. I will say, as much as I like the green, the hay color lawn is what we are used to as well. Those bulbs in my garden are up a bit higher. Picked up some pink tulips. Cheap, and pretty flowers on them already. Planted them, so I hope they bloom for years, like my other tulips.
> 
> Ah yes, good enough sleep Julie. Awoke 2 hours before the alarm, then went back to sleep and got up as alarm went off. Very dark out still. And with a clear overnight sky, we are at freezing temp. But with another sunny day, 64 F the high this afternoon, do looking forward to my lunchtime walk without a jacket. Hope you got a walk in with Louie.
> 
> Bobbie, nice purchases, and good to have a garden. We will start ours in June. Mostly tomatoes and peppers are the only two vegetables we do.
> 
> Mac, glad you are still enjoying the WD. Yeah, I think many shows go on so long, they get crappy. Jump the shark as said sometimes too. I can’t say I follow many shows. Though I did enjoy the short episodes of Wandavision.
> 
> And ah yes, that up way before the sun does, screen and lights on bright. And a Monday.
> 
> After such an enjoyable full sunny weekend, it is nice to see these 60’s highs most of this week. Finally getting a bit warmer. Though that 32 F temp now is not the warm I was hoping to have. But yep the one of two times of the year jackets needed in early mornings and evenings.
> 
> Marvelous Monday homies.
> 
> Time for tea and ooh picked up some danish yesterday from the bakery.  Sweet breakfast for me.  Yay.




If our grass is yellow it`s usually dead and we`ve had a drought. We`ve had so much water this winter fall on it, it`ll take forever to dry out properly, but upside is, everything is lush green. 

I always thought you didn`t like tomatoes.....I think it must be someone else.....but it`s lovely to grow a slection of things in the garden, nothing quite like it.......or you do what we do and go to local farm produce places......we do have herbs now though.....still can`t claim it`s my handy work though. 

Hope you had a nice walk.......





keishashadow said:


> View attachment 564347
> 
> Taking a break from hitting the ground running, lots of to-do’s on my plate today.
> 
> (still have) big hair...(still) don’t care!
> 
> My dress was, ahem, a solid 1 to 1-1/2 decades before you girls lol.  It had closely fitted, see thru the lace sleeves.  Remember the alteration lady pinching me several times in the arms.  Was afraid i’d Bleed on the dress
> 
> I’ll take the rain as long as it’s warm - woot!  So happy winter is in the rear-view mirror
> 
> Always said Carole is an unofficial resident of the US, probably has explored FL’s off-the-beaten track byways more than many
> 
> It honestly is shockingly good, I’m guessing so many’s fortunes are tied into the tourist industry they take all the safety protocols seriously.  Even if they personally may think some of the security procedures are just a bunch of smoke &mirrors.
> 
> Out with the old, in with the new! JK had to be hard to part with stuff you’ve accumulated via a big move.  No idea what sort of affair the flea market is honestly.  Would be nice if more of a craft/farmer’s market.
> 
> It took me a bit to figure out where it was going.  Interesting.  One of the few I went back & rewatched key scenes to appreciate the plot development.
> 
> The pandemic really did mess with starting up filming on so many series.  Smart of them to break the actors into pods/episodes to reduce contact among the larger group.
> 
> hmmm, that’s probably a close call.  You’re such a good cat mom
> 
> Indeed.  So many interesting American Indian names for towns & rivers here.
> That cat. Meme was so cute
> 
> Aw, you remembered, how nice. Yes, I love many of those pictures.  Just not the ones with the ex
> 
> Don’t think i have any suit jackets without padding.  I have broad shoulders for my frame but even then, they’re needed due to the pull of the heavier fabric.  I even have larger but quite lightweight/thin ones in dressy, fine guage sweaters.  You’d never know they were there by eyeing it up as to bulk.
> 
> So true.  I’ve never heard her raise her voice, always a lady.  I’ve had thoughts after she reads a few threads here tho that she just might let out a blood-curdling scream
> 
> That’s a long walk, good for you.  The beach is a powerful motivator to encourage it.
> 
> I picked up a new harness for my pooch.  The old one was getting a bit tight.  He’s never really been a fan of walks.  Loves to be outdoors romping in the yard but that really doesn’t do me much good.  Well, unless i take to running laps in the yard.
> 
> When we bought our home, one of the selling points was that it wasn’t a cookie-cutter, newer designed house like many on my street.   The brick sidewalks, complete with moss inbetween the bricks & Omni-stone drive helped seal the deal.
> 
> Nobody told me that moss spreads quickly haha be careful what you wish for I suppose.  Not sure if our routine is normal one most use, as it’s rare here to have that set up.   every few years the mr ‘repoints’ the ones that need it & amends the base with sand where needed.  Then, we take a garden tool (flat hoe?) and scrape most of the moss protruding above the bricks away.  A haircut of sorts I guess?  Hate the idea of using chemicals, don’t the moss to die off completely.


[/QUOTE]

Yep, love big hair!! Says the woman who spends 20 minutes every morning starightening mine......

Yes, you know you`ve travelled around when you can tell locals good places to eat, where to go and how to get there.....lol......I appreciate the endorsement!!! 

Oh I wouldn`t forget that picture, it was very sentimental and yes, to be treasured. 

I had a look today and I apparently have a few more shoulder pads than I thought.....lol.....not huge Alexis Colby type ones, but as you say some you barely notice.......

Definitely a few posts that may have made mac lose her cool.....but she never does......cool, calm and very together, yes, always the lady!!! 

Oh yes, we could walk on the beach for hours......something about the water around you, very calming and even in winter, I love having our bedroom window open a little just to hear the thunder of the sea sound, even when it`s fairly calm you still hear that rumble. Oh  I can`t imagine you jogging round the garden Janet, there`s better ways than that to exercise.........have to admit, I can feel my calves groaning tonight.......oops!! 





Did meet up with one of our best friends this morning......her husband didn`t come as he was busy, but we`ll see him soon. She brought their three dogs, one is the newest puppy Poppy, springer spaniel who is not a puppy anymore....but so cute, Lottie who is a weimaraner and Kaiser who is very happy and large German Shepherd. They are fabulous dogs to be around, very friendly and very protective dogs. It was so lovely catching up though....even keeping our distance. Boy those dogs can walk....and run!!

Ended up with chicken piccata tonight......they`re not as big a fan of it as I am, but they ate it......then did speak to all of our book group after speaking to my friend today and it`s a thumbs up on us all choosing a film every third week to watch.....and I get to choose the first one as it was my idea. Even if we only do it in the more winter months, once it`s summer.....we`ll pass.

I chose Dr Zchivago as the first one.....I have seen it before of course, but I love it, and amazingly a couple of the women haven`t. The Russian Revolution was one of my favourite topics in History and doing my English degree there were several pieces about the Russian Revolution in there. Looking forward to others choices too.

Watching some more Good Girls tonight......not enjoying these episodes as much as the earlier ones. Too contrived. 

Time for a cup of tea........


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Ah what a beautiful day.
> 
> Great pictures, Paris.
> 
> Yeah I married a Greek guy, so both my kids tan much better than me, little one almost as tan as her dad.
> 
> And Keisha, yeah puffy ball gown was my wedding dress. No love for it now, but it sits in my closet floor, in a box that was made to keep the material good.
> 
> Ah steak on the grill to make neighbors know we are having dinner. LoL. It was delicious.
> 
> Chilling after getting the trash out, and still warm feeling.
> 
> Did not know my car fob battery could die out.  Well, after car told me battery low and inconveniently had to use hard key to open doors, and car not detecting the fob key, was fed up.  Looked up what to do.  Ah pop open and replace battery.  Went to the auto store, they popped open, old battery popped out, new one in and charged me 6 bucks.  Much better amount than 400 to 600 dollars to replace fob.  Annoying that when I looked up how to do it, also said those batteries last about 4 to 5 years.  Sigh.  Car will be 5 years old in September.  At least car now does not say battery low.  Hold this battery lasts at least 4 to 5 years.


I've had 2 different vehicles where the battery needed to be replaced in the fob.  At least it's an easy and inexpensive fix.



bobbie68 said:


> everyone the weather is so cool here today. When we went out at about noon it was only 56, but by mid week it shouls start high 80's to low 90's.
> 
> Carole thank you  for the Winter Garden farmer/community market recommendation, we went there yesterday morning and it was amazing!!
> 
> Charlie, Brian and I went and we had such a good time. We bought produce that I didn't know could be so reasonable and very nice. We bought cheese from a specialty stand, a specialty dip with seafood and chicken, a pot pie stand we bought the vegetable one to try, spicy sauces, dehydrated veggies and fruit, salsa, an Indian market stand, a french store stand, and Charlie was thrilled there was someone with a nursey stand and he bought an avacodo tree (early stages) and a key lime bush. I think I am going to buy a dehydrator in the next couple of months. His garden is going to be so big I don't know what I will do with it all and don't want it to go to waste.
> 
> Today Brian and I went to look at the therapy spas and tested a couple out I think we picked one but there is a 6 month order back up, it will be worth it. We then went to Lowes and I bought a bunch of new flowers for the front of my house, it was so much fun! Tonight's dinner is going to be Salmon with a new lime infused olive oil for Brian and I, the kids are going to have their veggie burgers, we will all have sweet potatoes and a salad. I am using up my fresh produce I got yesterday.
> 
> Mac Thank you for the welcome back . I look forward to your thread on HHN and I am glad that you stay safe at home for now, and go out shopping  when your ready.
> Orlando (Orange County) has one of the best mask mandates and I have to say most people follow it here. The stores here are strict and will enforce it, that is the only reason why I can go in them right now. Florida has lowered the vaccine age to 50 but I don't have a doctor here yet and I really want to talk with one. Before I would get it I would get a prep for someone with an allergy, this is what they do before I have contrast dye. I have gone into anaphylaxis before and I would like to get the J&J if I do due to it being one dose. I hope you are feeling better from everything. I was thinking about your kitties, I hope the mouth  gets better for them.
> 
> Lynne Thank you   and it will be nice to say hello this fall, I am looking forward to the meetups. Your little one sounds like Charlie, so many times Brian goes upstairs to work and Charlie is just going to bed. My wake up time is noon and chores need to be started. Nice that the auto parts store was able to help you for a good price, we have had good luck like that with them for certain things. I hope that your county gets more vaccines ready and into arms so you can get yours!! Your dinner sounded good!
> 
> Carole thank you and yes I hope you are able to get over here in the fall and say "hello" I know how much you enjoy visiting us. Your pizza sounds good I only buy the dough and make it I haven't made my own dough with special water. I may have to here if I don't like the pizza, everyone says it is the water. Glad Tom is doing  good from the shot. Sounds like you had fun with monopoly even though you got knocked out early. We have started playing some trivia games with co workers of Brian's. This company is very employee oriented and wants to keep people socializing with all working from home. I hope you get to go on that walk in the morning.
> 
> Realfoodfans thank you it's nice to be able to get back on! Sounds like you had a nice morning with Louie. Family pet time is the best, especially in the morning for us, they seem to be looking for the attention from night time loneliness. I know I would love a book club but the problem for me is that it makes my eyes so heavy I can't focus, I hope you end up liking the book, even though not your type. Nice to hear the vaccine is going well in your area and mask wearing too.
> 
> Charade Thanks and  glad you had a nice day with the project. I took an Archeology class many years ago and we had a similar assignment it was a lot of fun and very informative. Your trip to BG in a few weeks with anything food is nice in the parks. I will be there at least one of the days you are there. I can go back and forth to meet up with the SANS family but will try and pick an overnight to catch a few. Even though we can drive there now less than a half hour I love staying at the resorts. Glad that your DH is doing well.
> 
> J'aime Paris I am really looking forward to doing a lot of exploring down here. We use to go to the parks only on vacations because we never were able to get a lot of time. I know we will be planning a lot of staycations which is good with me. Strawberry is beautiful, she looks like a sweetie. I say the same thing about my furry kids. LOL! Beautiful pic, everyone looks like they are happy! It looks very peaceful there, I have to say I don't miss the word "ice" in any description of land that I am near. LOL!! Glad your meal was good.
> 
> Keishashadow I hope you get better results with your blood work nex time! I haven't done flea markets in a long time, I had to get rid of my stuff so I thought it would be good not to take more of other's, but I do enjoy specialized ones sometimes. I am really enjoying the farmer's/community markets with local vendors. I really enjoy supporting local small business. I love your pic of Kurt, one of my favorite actors. One of my favorite movies with him is Tango and Cash. I really enjoy how him and Stallone interact. Glad your DH is doing good with his shot.
> 
> I am off to watch some TV family time, doesn't happen as much anymore so will take what I can. Dinner was delicious so maybe a cup of coffee and a light blanket on my legs. I hope everyone had a great weekend!
> 
> A special hello to all the SANs family who is out there! I hope everyone is well!


Enjoy all your purchases!!  Truly sounds like an idyllic day!



macraven said:


> Well, looks like I missed the homies tonight but will ramble a bit while I am here
> 
> It’s now Monday and all the homies are sleeping.
> 
> I watched Walking Dead and it’s encore.
> Show started to kick into action at the end of it tonight
> Hope it stays fresh and keeps improving
> 
> Sooner or later we will find out about Rick and the other missing peeps in the group.
> Sure hope it does not become a dud!
> I have invested too many years in this show and would like  a bang up ending when it comes.
> 
> Bobbie, when UO announces more info and details for hhn 2021, I will start the “when are you going for hhn” sticky.
> 
> We took our two cats last week to the vet for their yearly shots
> I don’t know who was stressed out more ...
> The cats or me..
> 
> They both have to be seen again as both have more dental issues
> Vet gave us two days in early April for their appointments
> Separate days as they will be sedated for those appointments.
> 
> Having our 4th mowing done tomorrow.
> We have a service to do the job.
> What took Mr Mac 90 minutes to do, only takes the company 30 minutes.
> And they do all the trimming and clean up.
> 
> Hope all the homies are having sweet dreams!


"We took our two cats last week to the vet for their yearly shots
I don’t know who was stressed out more ...
The cats or me.."
I can totally relate to this!!!!  So stressful!



schumigirl said:


> I had never heard of that cartoon till I met you.......but then I also didn`t know Schenectady and Sheboygan were real places!!!
> 
> I think as a child my dad watched all of those and I grew to not like them as that was all that ever seemed to be on......never did get the love for them. I have come to appreciate certain B type sci fi movies.....now they are fun!
> 
> Yes, belle of the ball indeed.....I had my perfect wedding day, might not pick the same dress again, but at the time....yep, I loved it. Yours was indeed lovely too....that was a lovely picture of you and your dad   Yes, there are many who embraced that style then. Actually I probably would choose it again, never was one to conform to what is supposed to be in style....
> 
> I bet it was lovely too. I think ham with a salad is our lunch today.......yep, I was surprised we had some leftover, but lunch is sorted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quite like a little shoulder pad on a dressy suit or occasion outfit at times......I like that look, well it suits me but maybe not sutable for everyone. Very much of it`s time. I think I have one shoulder pad outfit and you'd hardly notice them but they add a definition to that outfit.
> 
> I agree, I set an alarm but never needed. I`m always up well before it goes off......I love that early morning time, especially in the lighter mornings. After the initial time change next week where it`ll be darker for a week or so, it gets light here around 4am soon enough........height of the summer we sometimes miss out complete true darkness altogether.....much to the annoyance of the astronomer in the family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobbie, I am so happy you enjoyed Winter Garden and their market......it was one of the best ones we had ever visited there. Mount Dora`s was good, but nowhere near as good as WP. Yes, the fresh produce was amazing and I think if we lived there we`d be there every single time. We did buy a few things that would survive in the fridge, and managed to get some gifts for folks there too.
> 
> If you want a lovely place for a nice meal there, although there are several in WG alone,  Chef`s Table at the Edgewater was wonderful. One of the managers at Strong Water Bar recommended it and booked it for us and we loved it. They have three Chef`s tables but the regular bar/restaurant also looked lovely too. It`s one place we will go back to and WG in the evening is quite special.
> 
> I think for me, nothing beats NY pizza, many say the water does make a difference down there......have to amdit to never having a complaint about any pizza I ate in Florida......apart from Flippers....that was horrible.
> 
> Yes, you`ll be spoiled with individual businesses to support there......I`m so glad you`re enjoying it. And it`s lovely the company is working well for you......that`s good to hear......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It`s quiet without you mac.......not that you`re noisy.....lol......
> 
> That`s when I stopped watching it I think, when he went off in the helicopter.....yes, hope it`s not a "Lost" plot that really did go off the rails. Writers there admitted they didn`t have a clue how to end it and went a little wrong. Yes, it`s a lot of investment in the characters.
> 
> Our gardener is doing the lawns this morning......they need it!! And you`re on your 4th cut wow.........yes, much easier getting someone to do it. It hasn`t been dry enough here up till now.....I slept great, hope you did too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we haven`t to see rain for a while now......forecast looks dry and sunny for the forseeable future....just hope it`s reliable. It is gorgeous this morning so far and think it`ll stay sunny....yay!!
> 
> Will definitely get out a walk every day this week if it stays like this.......we do have lots of options around here that are easy to avoid folks if you wished. And as we can meet one other person, one of our friends is heading for the beach with the dogs this morning too, so we get to see her again which will be lovely. I yearn for the day we can meet up in groups again.....I miss my friends....thank goodness for facetime and email/phone.
> 
> Since it`s ham for lunch will have to think what`s for dinner tonight......breakfast is poached eggs on an English breakfast muffin. Might do chicken something or other.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you have the most wonderful Monday ​


Refresh my memory Carole....did I tell you about Sheboygan?  
It is a town about an 75 minutes from me.  And if Sheboygan isn't good enough, there is Sheboygan Falls about 15 minutes away, lol!!  
Hope you enjoyed your walk!  I took the dogs for a walk, since it's mild out today, and we are expecting rain tomorrow and the following 4 days......



Realfoodfans said:


> Morning all.  Great to hear all Bobbie’s news.  Now longing for that life to return.  We love food markets and trying new produce.  I too have bad reaction to the contrast dye but aware for next time.
> 
> Mac no grass cutting here yet. Kev has done a moss clearing and then aerated and re-seeded some areas.  He loves the garden here and will do much more if we get to stay.  Just maintenance at the moment though.
> 
> Carol wedding dresses are so evocative.  Just listened to a radio series about someone who rescues discarded wedding albums and then researches their stories - fascinating.
> My 70’s dress was lovely - not meringue fashion at that time soft and layered.  In fact I had it altered after and wore it to a couple of evening functions. I had one from Monsoon when Kev and I married.  Not traditional but I loved it.  I still have my Mum’s it’s really beautiful and the fabric is gorgeous.
> 
> Lynne hope you have had a good sleep and Monday routine goes well.
> 
> Not sure of our plans today but a walk at some point and I’m looking forward to collecting J after school as they’ve been away over the weekend.


No grass cutting here either.  Quite brown and ugly yet.  Heck, we aren't out of the woods for snowfall....



Lynne G said:


> Aw, a good morning to Schumi and Julie.
> 
> Nice to both Mac and Schumi getting lawn and garden tended to. Our grass still has not even grew yet. Usually closer to June before you hear any mowers. I will say, as much as I like the green, the hay color lawn is what we are used to as well. Those bulbs in my garden are up a bit higher. Picked up some pink tulips. Cheap, and pretty flowers on them already. Planted them, so I hope they bloom for years, like my other tulips.
> 
> Ah yes, good enough sleep Julie. Awoke 2 hours before the alarm, then went back to sleep and got up as alarm went off. Very dark out still. And with a clear overnight sky, we are at freezing temp. But with another sunny day, 64 F the high this afternoon, do looking forward to my lunchtime walk without a jacket. Hope you got a walk in with Louie.
> 
> Bobbie, nice purchases, and good to have a garden. We will start ours in June. Mostly tomatoes and peppers are the only two vegetables we do.
> 
> Mac, glad you are still enjoying the WD. Yeah, I think many shows go on so long, they get crappy. Jump the shark as said sometimes too. I can’t say I follow many shows. Though I did enjoy the short episodes of Wandavision.
> 
> And ah yes, that up way before the sun does, screen and lights on bright. And a Monday.
> 
> After such an enjoyable full sunny weekend, it is nice to see these 60’s highs most of this week. Finally getting a bit warmer. Though that 32 F temp now is not the warm I was hoping to have. But yep the one of two times of the year jackets needed in early mornings and evenings.
> 
> Marvelous Monday homies.
> 
> Time for tea and ooh picked up some danish yesterday from the bakery.  Sweet breakfast for me.  Yay.


Happy Monday and hope you enjoyed your bakery!!



keishashadow said:


> View attachment 564347
> 
> Taking a break from hitting the ground running, lots of to-do’s on my plate today.
> 
> (still have) big hair...(still) don’t care!
> 
> My dress was, ahem, a solid 1 to 1-1/2 decades before you girls lol.  It had closely fitted, see thru the lace sleeves.  Remember the alteration lady pinching me several times in the arms.  Was afraid i’d Bleed on the dress
> 
> I’ll take the rain as long as it’s warm - woot!  So happy winter is in the rear-view mirror
> 
> Always said Carole is an unofficial resident of the US, probably has explored FL’s off-the-beaten track byways more than many
> 
> It honestly is shockingly good, I’m guessing so many’s fortunes are tied into the tourist industry they take all the safety protocols seriously.  Even if they personally may think some of the security procedures are just a bunch of smoke &mirrors.
> 
> Out with the old, in with the new! JK had to be hard to part with stuff you’ve accumulated via a big move.  No idea what sort of affair the flea market is honestly.  Would be nice if more of a craft/farmer’s market.
> 
> It took me a bit to figure out where it was going.  Interesting.  One of the few I went back & rewatched key scenes to appreciate the plot development.
> 
> The pandemic really did mess with starting up filming on so many series.  Smart of them to break the actors into pods/episodes to reduce contact among the larger group.
> 
> hmmm, that’s probably a close call.  You’re such a good cat mom
> 
> Indeed.  So many interesting American Indian names for towns & rivers here.
> That cat. Meme was so cute
> 
> Aw, you remembered, how nice. Yes, I love many of those pictures.  Just not the ones with the ex
> 
> Don’t think i have any suit jackets without padding.  I have broad shoulders for my frame but even then, they’re needed due to the pull of the heavier fabric.  I even have larger but quite lightweight/thin ones in dressy, fine guage sweaters.  You’d never know they were there by eyeing it up as to bulk.
> 
> So true.  I’ve never heard her raise her voice, always a lady.  I’ve had thoughts after she reads a few threads here tho that she just might let out a blood-curdling scream
> 
> That’s a long walk, good for you.  The beach is a powerful motivator to encourage it.
> 
> I picked up a new harness for my pooch.  The old one was getting a bit tight.  He’s never really been a fan of walks.  Loves to be outdoors romping in the yard but that really doesn’t do me much good.  Well, unless i take to running laps in the yard.
> 
> When we bought our home, one of the selling points was that it wasn’t a cookie-cutter, newer designed house like many on my street.   The brick sidewalks, complete with moss inbetween the bricks & Omni-stone drive helped seal the deal.
> 
> Nobody told me that moss spreads quickly haha be careful what you wish for I suppose.  Not sure if our routine is normal one most use, as it’s rare here to have that set up.   every few years the mr ‘repoints’ the ones that need it & amends the base with sand where needed.  Then, we take a garden tool (flat hoe?) and scrape most of the moss protruding above the bricks away.  A haircut of sorts I guess?  Hate the idea of using chemicals, don’t the moss to die off completely.


[/QUOTE]
I take our little dog for an abbreviated walk, since he's getting old and cannot go too far.  Drop him off at home and go a couple more miles with the lab.  She could walk for days, lol!





Well, its' Monday, nuff said...
Running around day....went to the post office, gym, tanning and quick grocery stop.  Took the dogs on a walk and picked up 'waste' in the yard.   

Chatted with MIL for a bit.  She wants to have Easter at her place, but we are contemplating having just my parents here at our house. It's always a struggle when trying to be fair to both sides of the family.  I know MIL will invite my parents too...it's kinda her MO to get her way.  Will talk to DH and figure it out.

Cloudy but very mild today.  Tuesday through Saturday we have rain in the forecast.  Ugh!  That's too many days of rain!!!   Weather people are rarely correct, so hoping not all days will rain.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Did meet up with one of our best friends this morning......her husband didn`t come as he was busy, but we`ll see him soon. She brought their three dogs, one is the newest puppy Poppy, springer spaniel who is not a puppy anymore....but so cute, Lottie who is a weimaraner and Kaiser who is very happy and large German Shepherd. They are fabulous dogs to be around, very friendly and very protective dogs. It was so lovely catching up though....even keeping our distance. Boy those dogs can walk....and run!!
> 
> Ended up with chicken piccata tonight......they`re not as big a fan of it as I am, but they ate it......then did speak to all of our book group after speaking to my friend today and it`s a thumbs up on us all choosing a film every third week to watch.....and I get to choose the first one as it was my idea. Even if we only do it in the more winter months, once it`s summer.....we`ll pass.
> 
> I chose Dr Zchivago as the first one.....I have seen it before of course, but I love it, and amazingly a couple of the women haven`t. The Russian Revolution was one of my favourite topics in History and doing my English degree there were several pieces about the Russian Revolution in there. Looking forward to others choices too.
> 
> Watching some more Good Girls tonight......not enjoying these episodes as much as the earlier ones. Too contrived.
> 
> Time for a cup of tea........


I finished Season 3 of Good Girls last night.  Not as good as earlier ones, I agree.
Started a new show, Firefly Lane.   A friend recommended it and so fair I like it!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I've had 2 different vehicles where the battery needed to be replaced in the fob.  At least it's an easy and inexpensive fix.
> 
> 
> Enjoy all your purchases!!  Truly sounds like an idyllic day!
> 
> 
> "We took our two cats last week to the vet for their yearly shots
> I don’t know who was stressed out more ...
> The cats or me.."
> I can totally relate to this!!!!  So stressful!
> 
> 
> Refresh my memory Carole....did I tell you about Sheboygan?
> It is a town about an 75 minutes from me.  And if Sheboygan isn't good enough, there is Sheboygan Falls about 15 minutes away, lol!!
> Hope you enjoyed your walk!  I took the dogs for a walk, since it's mild out today, and we are expecting rain tomorrow and the following 4 days......
> 
> 
> No grass cutting here either.  Quite brown and ugly yet.  Heck, we aren't out of the woods for snowfall....
> 
> 
> Happy Monday and hope you enjoyed your bakery!!


I take our little dog for an abbreviated walk, since he's getting old and cannot go too far.  Drop him off at home and go a couple more miles with the lab.  She could walk for days, lol!





Well, its' Monday, nuff said...
Running around day....went to the post office, gym, tanning and quick grocery stop.  Took the dogs on a walk and picked up 'waste' in the yard.  

Chatted with MIL for a bit.  She wants to have Easter at her place, but we are contemplating having just my parents here at our house. It's always a struggle when trying to be fair to both sides of the family.  I know MIL will invite my parents too...it's kinda her MO to get her way.  Will talk to DH and figure it out.

Cloudy but very mild today.  Tuesday through Saturday we have rain in the forecast.  Ugh!  That's too many days of rain!!!   Weather people are rarely correct, so hoping not all days will rain.

View attachment 564507
[/QUOTE]


J'aime Paris said:


> I finished Season 3 of Good Girls last night.  Not as good as earlier ones, I agree.
> Started a new show, Firefly Lane.   A friend recommended it and so fair I like it!




Yes, you did tell me about Sheboygan......so funny......no idea why I thought it was a made up place along with a few others.....

Oh bless the older dog. I can imagine...but glad you have the other one to walk. I do love walking my friends dogs......now and again, but taking them out for walks on nasty days is one of the millions of reasons we`ll never get a dog. You have lots of rain coming?? Think the planet must be off kilter as we have to get decent dry weather for the coming weeks......no excuses not to walk now.

Yes, we`ve just drifted to the last episode......it`s really gone off the boil, which is a shame as it was just quirky enough to be good. 

Line of Duty is back on here, started last night, it`s a BBC show we have that recording every week and we`ll watch it altogether.....that`s a good series if you haven`t seen it. There are five previous seasons to watch. Gritty. Will Google Firefly Lane.


----------



## macraven

I did not know I was that close to Lori at one time!
I moved 5 years ago to Ga from blocks from pleasant prairie when I lived in the north


----------



## J'aime Paris

macraven said:


> I did not know I was that close to Lori at one time!
> I moved 5 years ago to Ga from blocks from pleasant prairie when I lived in the north


Yep, we were almost neighbors Mac!
But you're the smart one, and moved to a more hospitable climate!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah that Monday night feeling. Decided to cut up two large steaks, the rest of the tired looking potatoes and little one wanted to add carrots.  One pot meal.  Yep.  Beef stew stir fry.  And older one declared everyone else ate more then share, as he was still hungry.  Bought some ham steaks, so told him to fry that up or eat it cold.  Or grill a sandwich.  

Quite the stocking up we did this weekend, so lots of other things to eat. Highly thinking of having some ice cream. Had bought chocolate sauce and real whip cream. Add a banana, could have a banana split. Off to see if there is still ice cream left.

Wonderful night homies.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I did not know I was that close to Lori at one time!
> I moved 5 years ago to Ga from blocks from pleasant prairie when I lived in the north





J'aime Paris said:


> Yep, we were almost neighbors Mac!
> But you're the smart one, and moved to a more hospitable climate!!




I know I`m sure I almost caught the cold listening to both you ladies regale me with tales of the cold you experience at times up there......





We are racing through March now! 

Tuesday and looks like it`s going to be an alright day today, not as bright and sunny as yesterday, but fine for a walk. Will head out this morning and park then head onto the beach. Have the usual phone calls to make this afternoon and will call my mum too.

Cereal for breakfast......dull. Rice Krispies for me as it`s the only cereal I`ll eat. The others have a selction and alternate, but not for me. 

As we have over a dozen eggs from the farm the other day, I think Tom will make us omelettes for lunch today again, and he wants the chicken curry I made a few days ago for dinner. Suits me. 

Been watching live footage of the Icelandic volcano that started erupting recently......amazing sight to see. Always remember the one in 2010 where flights to America and Canada had to go the long way around to avoid the plume from that one. 

Early breakfast this morning then we can head out. 


































Happy Tuesday.........​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.

Schumi a nice part of the wedding album programmes is when she reunites them with family or friends. Some sad ones.

J’aime I enjoyed Firefly Lane.  Some bits not but the storyline yes.  I started on The Bold Type as I worked in journalism but as it goes on more and more was too “rude” for me. I accept others don’t mind that but not for me - spoilt the storyline.

One year ago today since our first big announcement of lockdown. One year since my Dad was moved from rehab to the care home. Our church are having a gathering in the churchyard at 12 so we will go along. Our minister is such a good man. Doesn’t matter what your religion or none.

Have an order to collect and we need fuel so we are having a drive out this morning before we go.
Will have a walk with Louie en route.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Schumi and Julie.  

Ah, all the danish was gone, as saw the container in the trash. Sigh, none for me this morning. But do have cereal too, so boring breakfast as well Schumi. I like a couple different cereals. I buy the small boxes of assorted cereals, as all can choose without some one else getting a not well sealed bag of stale cereal.

Ah yes, since another clear sky night, we are still in the mid 30’s F in temp.  But the rain is a coming, so this glorious sunrise in the clear sky will be harder to see the sun by lunchtime, as the clouds are arriving to now make it not a rainy Thursday, but a rainy Wednesday.  That camel must remember the umbrella then.  Guess the weather was so thirsty wanting to arrive a day earlier than first predicted.  But hey, any high of 66 F and a sunny start, is a great start of Spring day.  

And so, Julie I hope Louie has a good walk, and completed your errands and fuel filling this morning.

Schumi, hope that cereal was followed by tea. Saw a box of Scottish breakfast tea in the world part of a local home store the other day. Picked it up to try. I hope it tastes more like earl grey. Today is just earl grey.

And so that routine of being on daylight saving time, with that clear sky, very dark out. But it is odd right now to still be bright out well after dinner.

Ooh, and will be that legally blonde late this afternoon. Saw an news article that said it would show you how to transition to gray. Um, not yet. I’m not that old. LoL I do get some white hairs as the colored hair grows out. My sister just got her hair done. Not as blonde now, and a very cute bob. She, unlike me, has always had thin, straight hair. Like me, she has had all lengths of hair. And I will say, the cut she got, looks like she has thicker hair. I’m almost ready to chop inches off, but today, just a trim of the always dry ends. 

Time for a tea refill and get my bowl out for my cereal breakfast.

And in case a homie needs to know the day of the week, yay, it is the day Mac should be enjoying no a home cooked dinner, but a Taco Bell run for dinner instead.  Taco  Tuesday is here.  Woot!

Have a totally terrific Taco Tuesday all!

!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, my dove is cooing happily outside my outside dark window.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Schumi and Julie.
> 
> Ah, all the danish was gone, as saw the container in the trash. Sigh, none for me this morning. But do have cereal too, so boring breakfast as well Schumi. I like a couple different cereals. I buy the small boxes of assorted cereals, as all can choose without some one else getting a not well sealed bag of stale cereal.
> 
> Ah yes, since another clear sky night, we are still in the mid 30’s F in temp.  But the rain is a coming, so this glorious sunrise in the clear sky will be harder to see the sun by lunchtime, as the clouds are arriving to now make it not a rainy Thursday, but a rainy Wednesday.  That camel must remember the umbrella then.  Guess the weather was so thirsty wanting to arrive a day earlier than first predicted.  But hey, any high of 66 F and a sunny start, is a great start of Spring day.
> 
> And so, Julie I hope Louie has a good walk, and completed your errands and fuel filling this morning.
> 
> Schumi, hope that cereal was followed by tea. Saw a box of Scottish breakfast tea in the world part of a local home store the other day. Picked it up to try. I hope it tastes more like earl grey. Today is just earl grey.
> 
> And so that routine of being on daylight saving time, with that clear sky, very dark out. But it is odd right now to still be bright out well after dinner.
> 
> Ooh, and will be that legally blonde late this afternoon. Saw an news article that said it would show you how to transition to gray. Um, not yet. I’m not that old. LoL I do get some white hairs as the colored hair grows out. My sister just got her hair done. Not as blonde now, and a very cute bob. She, unlike me, has always had thin, straight hair. Like me, she has had all lengths of hair. And I will say, the cut she got, looks like she has thicker hair. I’m almost ready to chop inches off, but today, just a trim of the always dry ends.
> 
> Time for a tea refill and get my bowl out for my cereal breakfast.
> 
> And in case a homie needs to know the day of the week, yay, it is the day Mac should be enjoying no a home cooked dinner, but a Taco Bell run for dinner instead.  Taco  Tuesday is here.  Woot!
> 
> Have a totally terrific Taco Tuesday all!
> 
> !



Lynne, Scottish breakfast tea is nothing like Earl Grey......it’s just regular tea. It’s really designed for Scottish water, that’s the only distinction in its name. It very weirdly does taste nicer in Scotland than down here. Nice enough though.

Cereal never lasts long enough here to go stale......although I ended up having toast with ginger preserve. 

Enjoy your haircut today.......we don’t have long to wait now till salons open......cannot wait.




Well, we went a walk along the beach, but that East wind was a little too cool for us, so we only did 4000 steps which is still good for us as we’re quite lazy......but popping back out this afternoon so may do some more steps then.

Midday for us all over the UK, we are having a minutes silence for all the people who have lost their lives due to Covid. I didn’t hear about it till this morning but it’s in all the news outlets, ever felt you are last to know something.......lol.......

Everybody will observe this today. Church bells will chime out.

And tonight they are asking people to stand at their door with candles, phones or torchlight to show a beacon hope for the future as we head towards the end of all of this hopefully. All major landmarks will be lit up tonight at 8pm tonight too.

It’s been quite a year since all this started.

Having a very rare coffee made with all milk.......just felt very chilly when we got home. Sitting close to the Aga right now.......Tom says I was a cat in a previous life as I love curling up beside heat sources. True.

Omelettes for lunch........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, good to know Schumi.  Have to say though, I think my water is good, but yeah, I do think where food and drink is made differs as when the local water is used.  I will only drink tea in Florida if I use my water bottled water. Won’t buy much coffee, only iced, when there either.  So yay, even if regular tea, I should enjoy drinking it.  And I do have good enough breakfast tea in that I usually start with earl grey.  I’ve always been a tea drinker for some reason.  And enjoyed bringing tea home from my two English visits, the last with my mum and we took a tour through England, Scotland and Wales.  Hope your coffee was perfect this morning.  And yeah, I should have been a lizard, I like the heat too.  House feels a bit cool here too, so throw on my lap.  Nice you had a beach walk.


----------



## schumigirl

I’m sure you’ll like it Lynne. There are some not so nice teas in the UK, usually cheap versions, but most teas, especially speciality types are always lovely, personal taste aside. I have several friends who love mint tea,  I never got the taste for it. Have had them a couple of times, but they’ll never be a favourite.

Completely agree about Florida water and tea. Occasionally I’ll have a tea in the Club Lounge, but regular tea just isn’t the same there.

Tea in NY was lovely as they have the best water!


----------



## Lynne G

So sad, that shooting in Boulder, Co.  Guns will never be the answer. Prayers to all those who lost a loved one, and peace to those who witnessed that horror.

Ah, neighbor has a noisy machine getting his lawn motored through.  Sunny as all, as so much bright pouring through my window.  Tea was good, and sipping on mine now.  Eh, think second refill.  To be fair, my cup is not that big.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Yes, you did tell me about Sheboygan......so funny......no idea why I thought it was a made up place along with a few others.....
> 
> Oh bless the older dog. I can imagine...but glad you have the other one to walk. I do love walking my friends dogs......now and again, but taking them out for walks on nasty days is one of the millions of reasons we`ll never get a dog. You have lots of rain coming?? Think the planet must be off kilter as we have to get decent dry weather for the coming weeks......no excuses not to walk now.
> 
> Yes, we`ve just drifted to the last episode......it`s really gone off the boil, which is a shame as it was just quirky enough to be good.
> 
> Line of Duty is back on here, started last night, it`s a BBC show we have that recording every week and we`ll watch it altogether.....that`s a good series if you haven`t seen it. There are five previous seasons to watch. Gritty. Will Google Firefly Lane.


I'll check out Line of Duty.  sounds like something DH would watch with me!



Lynne G said:


> Ah that Monday night feeling. Decided to cut up two large steaks, the rest of the tired looking potatoes and little one wanted to add carrots.  One pot meal.  Yep.  Beef stew stir fry.  And older one declared everyone else ate more then share, as he was still hungry.  Bought some ham steaks, so told him to fry that up or eat it cold.  Or grill a sandwich.
> 
> Quite the stocking up we did this weekend, so lots of other things to eat. Highly thinking of having some ice cream. Had bought chocolate sauce and real whip cream. Add a banana, could have a banana split. Off to see if there is still ice cream left.
> 
> Wonderful night homies.


Now I'm craving a banana split!  Those are classic yum!



schumigirl said:


> I know I`m sure I almost caught the cold listening to both you ladies regale me with tales of the cold you experience at times up there......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are racing through March now!
> 
> Tuesday and looks like it`s going to be an alright day today, not as bright and sunny as yesterday, but fine for a walk. Will head out this morning and park then head onto the beach. Have the usual phone calls to make this afternoon and will call my mum too.
> 
> Cereal for breakfast......dull. Rice Krispies for me as it`s the only cereal I`ll eat. The others have a selction and alternate, but not for me.
> 
> As we have over a dozen eggs from the farm the other day, I think Tom will make us omelettes for lunch today again, and he wants the chicken curry I made a few days ago for dinner. Suits me.
> 
> Been watching live footage of the Icelandic volcano that started erupting recently......amazing sight to see. Always remember the one in 2010 where flights to America and Canada had to go the long way around to avoid the plume from that one.
> 
> Early breakfast this morning then we can head out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 564650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday.........​


Still debating on breakfast here.  Will start with a coffee or 2 in a minute.

I remember all those diverted flights in 2010....crazy, it doesn't seem too long ago, but it is...



Realfoodfans said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Schumi a nice part of the wedding album programmes is when she reunites them with family or friends. Some sad ones.
> 
> J’aime I enjoyed Firefly Lane.  Some bits not but the storyline yes.  I started on The Bold Type as I worked in journalism but as it goes on more and more was too “rude” for me. I accept others don’t mind that but not for me - spoilt the storyline.
> 
> One year ago today since our first big announcement of lockdown. One year since my Dad was moved from rehab to the care home. Our church are having a gathering in the churchyard at 12 so we will go along. Our minister is such a good man. Doesn’t matter what your religion or none.
> 
> Have an order to collect and we need fuel so we are having a drive out this morning before we go.
> Will have a walk with Louie en route.


I like Firefly Lane mostly because I can relate to the enduring friendship.  
My BFF and I have been lifelong friends since we were 9 years old.  We were neighbors for a long time, our parents are friends too.  We went to school together, we were in each others weddings, are godparents to each others kids.  Now our kids have close friendships as well.
We are closer than close since our lives have been intertwined for about 40 years...
Thankfully our husbands have become good friends too!



Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Schumi and Julie.
> 
> Ah, all the danish was gone, as saw the container in the trash. Sigh, none for me this morning. But do have cereal too, so boring breakfast as well Schumi. I like a couple different cereals. I buy the small boxes of assorted cereals, as all can choose without some one else getting a not well sealed bag of stale cereal.
> 
> Ah yes, since another clear sky night, we are still in the mid 30’s F in temp.  But the rain is a coming, so this glorious sunrise in the clear sky will be harder to see the sun by lunchtime, as the clouds are arriving to now make it not a rainy Thursday, but a rainy Wednesday.  That camel must remember the umbrella then.  Guess the weather was so thirsty wanting to arrive a day earlier than first predicted.  But hey, any high of 66 F and a sunny start, is a great start of Spring day.
> 
> And so, Julie I hope Louie has a good walk, and completed your errands and fuel filling this morning.
> 
> Schumi, hope that cereal was followed by tea. Saw a box of Scottish breakfast tea in the world part of a local home store the other day. Picked it up to try. I hope it tastes more like earl grey. Today is just earl grey.
> 
> And so that routine of being on daylight saving time, with that clear sky, very dark out. But it is odd right now to still be bright out well after dinner.
> 
> Ooh, and will be that legally blonde late this afternoon. Saw an news article that said it would show you how to transition to gray. Um, not yet. I’m not that old. LoL I do get some white hairs as the colored hair grows out. My sister just got her hair done. Not as blonde now, and a very cute bob. She, unlike me, has always had thin, straight hair. Like me, she has had all lengths of hair. And I will say, the cut she got, looks like she has thicker hair. I’m almost ready to chop inches off, but today, just a trim of the always dry ends.
> 
> Time for a tea refill and get my bowl out for my cereal breakfast.
> 
> And in case a homie needs to know the day of the week, yay, it is the day Mac should be enjoying no a home cooked dinner, but a Taco Bell run for dinner instead.  Taco  Tuesday is here.  Woot!
> 
> Have a totally terrific Taco Tuesday all!
> 
> !


Enjoy your trip to the salon!  A new cut and color are instant mood boosters!!



schumigirl said:


> Lynne, Scottish breakfast tea is nothing like Earl Grey......it’s just regular tea. It’s really designed for Scottish water, that’s the only distinction in its name. It very weirdly does taste nicer in Scotland than down here. Nice enough though.
> 
> Cereal never lasts long enough here to go stale......although I ended up having toast with ginger preserve.
> 
> Enjoy your haircut today.......we don’t have long to wait now till salons open......cannot wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we went a walk along the beach, but that East wind was a little too cool for us, so we only did 4000 steps which is still good for us as we’re quite lazy......but popping back out this afternoon so may do some more steps then.
> 
> Midday for us all over the UK, we are having a minutes silence for all the people who have lost their lives due to Covid. I didn’t hear about it till this morning but it’s in all the news outlets, ever felt you are last to know something.......lol.......
> 
> Everybody will observe this today. Church bells will chime out.
> 
> And tonight they are asking people to stand at their door with candles, phones or torchlight to show a beacon hope for the future as we head towards the end of all of this hopefully. All major landmarks will be lit up tonight at 8pm tonight too.
> 
> It’s been quite a year since all this started.
> 
> Having a very rare coffee made with all milk.......just felt very chilly when we got home. Sitting close to the Aga right now.......Tom says I was a cat in a previous life as I love curling up beside heat sources. True.
> 
> Omelettes for lunch........


Sounds like a nice tribute is planned...

A coffee, good choice!  (I do have tea once in a while)





A coffee is just in hand...love the hot steam and scent!
No idea for breakfast just yet.  Lunch will be finishing some leftovers.  No idea for supper either.  I think I need some inspiration....will search on a few food sights and see what sounds good.

Graduation dress shopping was a bit of a bust.  We brought 2 home, since you cannot try on in fitting rooms most places yet.  
One dress is too short in my opinion, and the material is very thin.  DD is quite tall, so the length is important.
The other dress has spaghetti straps and a V neck line.  I doubt even a strapless bra will work.  Seems too casual for a grad dress to me....more like a summer beach dress.
We have 3 other dresses on order to be shipped.  Hopefully one of those will be a winner.  Thankfully DD started the search early, as this could take a while!

And so, a gloomy, rainy Tuesday for my area.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good morning bobbing about.  Kev couldn’t believe how quiet our town centre is.  He’s not been in at all.  It was nice to gather at church and when all leaving a singer/guitarist set off with “Hallelujah” which was lovely.

Returning to the car saw a wannabe celebrity sneaking out from Toni & Guy -  from British Real Housewives of Cheshire. T&G are a wide chain of hairdressers.  She nearly tripped over Louie in her high heeled exit. They don’t re-open here until next month.

Surprising how water varies - I used to drink herbal and fruit teas a lot at work but just have Yorkshire tea with lemon now. We should have great water here the amount of rain we get!  When I was doing all my foodie blog etc I was invited on a tea tasting class which I enjoyed and began buying all the lovely ones.  There were a few specialist tea cafes in Manchester that we visited. Timers for different teas etc. Good times.

Grocery delivery tomorrow so will amend the items as want to do some Easter baking - yes mostly chocolate.  Ordering a leg of lamb from the farm for Easter Sunday - a family tradition.  Walkers left a gate open on their land last night and two pregnant ewes are missing. Many in their village are looking this morning.

J’aime yes a great friend is a blessing.  I count myself lucky to have four but one in particular I could ring now and say I need you please come. Sadly she’s now in Yorkshire but we normally meet regularly.

Hope everyone staying well.  Take care.


----------



## Charade67

Super quick post. My mom has surgery this morning to remove the mass that is in her colon.

On a happier note, I got all my Disney ADR’s today.


----------



## macraven

A good morning to all the homies today!

Mr Mac and I woke up at 10
He is still dragging as neither of us had a decent sleep last night.
No idea why.

GA borders with Florida and the water here is just as bad for us
Even with a filter on the fridge dispenser, can’t drink the water so buy cases of bottle water frequently.

I know the Taco Bell menu well but still look at it just in case I want to try something new.

It’s sad my highlight of Tuesday is about food.
Lol

Almost two weeks now since I had the second round of Moderna and all side effects are gone for me.

Hope all have a great day!


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Super quick post. My mom has surgery this morning to remove the mass that is in her colon.
> 
> On a happier note, I got all my Disney ADR’s today.


In my prayers it all goes smooth for her!
Give us a heads up later on how she is Charade.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I'll check out Line of Duty.  sounds like something DH would watch with me!
> 
> 
> Now I'm craving a banana split!  Those are classic yum!
> 
> 
> Still debating on breakfast here.  Will start with a coffee or 2 in a minute.
> 
> I remember all those diverted flights in 2010....crazy, it doesn't seem too long ago, but it is...
> 
> 
> I like Firefly Lane mostly because I can relate to the enduring friendship.
> My BFF and I have been lifelong friends since we were 9 years old.  We were neighbors for a long time, our parents are friends too.  We went to school together, we were in each others weddings, are godparents to each others kids.  Now our kids have close friendships as well.
> We are closer than close since our lives have been intertwined for about 40 years...
> Thankfully our husbands have become good friends too!
> 
> 
> Enjoy your trip to the salon!  A new cut and color are instant mood boosters!!
> 
> 
> Sounds like a nice tribute is planned...
> 
> A coffee, good choice!  (I do have tea once in a while)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A coffee is just in hand...love the hot steam and scent!
> No idea for breakfast just yet.  Lunch will be finishing some leftovers.  No idea for supper either.  I think I need some inspiration....will search on a few food sights and see what sounds good.
> 
> Graduation dress shopping was a bit of a bust.  We brought 2 home, since you cannot try on in fitting rooms most places yet.
> One dress is too short in my opinion, and the material is very thin.  DD is quite tall, so the length is important.
> The other dress has spaghetti straps and a V neck line.  I doubt even a strapless bra will work.  Seems too casual for a grad dress to me....more like a summer beach dress.
> We have 3 other dresses on order to be shipped.  Hopefully one of those will be a winner.  Thankfully DD started the search early, as this could take a while!
> 
> And so, a gloomy, rainy Tuesday for my area.
> View attachment 564674



I still have friends from childhood in Scotland. Some I don’t even see regularly, but when we do meet, it’s like we saw each other a week ago. You never lose that attachment.

I have friends from all over, different places we’ve lived so we don’t see each other as much as we’d like, but, my friends I do see regularly (pre covid) I’d be lost without some of them. And yes, thankfully all the husbands get on well too. There’s only a couple of oddballs in there......lol.....

She’ll find the right dress, she is such a beautiful girl anything would look good on her. And yes, starting early is a good idea.



Charade......continued good wishes for your mum, and hope she recovers well from the surgery. 




It is deceivingly cold out there today. One of my ladies I call said she tried to go out a walk, but it was too cold. Don’t blame her.

We had to drop some stuff off to a friend this afternoon......still socially distanced off course. And took some items to the refuse place......turned up and the sign said by appointment only......lady on phone never told us that this morning when we called to query the protocol. All she said was proof or residency required. They let us in though......quite a jovial man who said he liked our car otherwise he’d have turned us away......lol......

Hot chocolate here for us I think........


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> A good morning to all the homies today!
> 
> Mr Mac and I woke up at 10
> He is still dragging as neither of us had a decent sleep last night.
> No idea why.
> 
> GA borders with Florida and the water here is just as bad for us
> Even with a filter on the fridge dispenser, can’t drink the water so buy cases of bottle water frequently.
> 
> I know the Taco Bell menu well but still look at it just in case I want to try something new.
> 
> It’s sad my highlight of Tuesday is about food.
> Lol
> 
> Almost two weeks now since I had the second round of Moderna and all side effects are gone for me.
> 
> Hope all have a great day!




Some areas of the UK have decent water, some are dreadful......but Florida water is by far the most disgusting thing ever.......yes, bottled water all the way.

Wow, that is unusual for you to sleep so late!!


----------



## macraven

I know!
Never slept this late before.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Mac is certainly a lady of leisure today.  Glad you were able to sleep later, with not having a good night’s sleep. 

Good thoughts and prayers your mom does well with the surgery Charade.

Julie, aww poor Louie, bet he was being such a good dog.  Glad he was not stepped on.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Realfoodfans said:


> Good morning bobbing about.  Kev couldn’t believe how quiet our town centre is.  He’s not been in at all.  It was nice to gather at church and when all leaving a singer/guitarist set off with “Hallelujah” which was lovely.
> 
> Returning to the car saw a wannabe celebrity sneaking out from Toni & Guy -  from British Real Housewives of Cheshire. T&G are a wide chain of hairdressers.  She nearly tripped over Louie in her high heeled exit. They don’t re-open here until next month.
> 
> Surprising how water varies - I used to drink herbal and fruit teas a lot at work but just have Yorkshire tea with lemon now. We should have great water here the amount of rain we get!  When I was doing all my foodie blog etc I was invited on a tea tasting class which I enjoyed and began buying all the lovely ones.  There were a few specialist tea cafes in Manchester that we visited. Timers for different teas etc. Good times.
> 
> Grocery delivery tomorrow so will amend the items as want to do some Easter baking - yes mostly chocolate.  Ordering a leg of lamb from the farm for Easter Sunday - a family tradition.  Walkers left a gate open on their land last night and two pregnant ewes are missing. Many in their village are looking this morning.
> 
> J’aime yes a great friend is a blessing.  I count myself lucky to have four but one in particular I could ring now and say I need you please come. Sadly she’s now in Yorkshire but we normally meet regularly.
> 
> Hope everyone staying well.  Take care.


Sounds like a lovely gathering at the church!



Charade67 said:


> Super quick post. My mom has surgery this morning to remove the mass that is in her colon.
> 
> On a happier note, I got all my Disney ADR’s today.


Prayers went up for your mom!  Please let us know how she's doing

And yea for the ADR's!



macraven said:


> A good morning to all the homies today!
> 
> Mr Mac and I woke up at 10
> He is still dragging as neither of us had a decent sleep last night.
> No idea why.
> 
> GA borders with Florida and the water here is just as bad for us
> Even with a filter on the fridge dispenser, can’t drink the water so buy cases of bottle water frequently.
> 
> I know the Taco Bell menu well but still look at it just in case I want to try something new.
> 
> It’s sad my highlight of Tuesday is about food.
> Lol
> 
> Almost two weeks now since I had the second round of Moderna and all side effects are gone for me.
> 
> Hope all have a great day!


So happy you're all better Mac!

Food is also often the highlight of my day!



schumigirl said:


> I still have friends from childhood in Scotland. Some I don’t even see regularly, but when we do meet, it’s like we saw each other a week ago. You never lose that attachment.
> 
> I have friends from all over, different places we’ve lived so we don’t see each other as much as we’d like, but, my friends I do see regularly (pre covid) I’d be lost without some of them. And yes, thankfully all the husbands get on well too. There’s only a couple of oddballs in there......lol.....
> 
> She’ll find the right dress, she is such a beautiful girl anything would look good on her. And yes, starting early is a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Charade......continued good wishes for your mum, and hope she recovers well from the surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is deceivingly cold out there today. One of my ladies I call said she tried to go out a walk, but it was too cold. Don’t blame her.
> 
> We had to drop some stuff off to a friend this afternoon......still socially distanced off course. And took some items to the refuse place......turned up and the sign said by appointment only......lady on phone never told us that this morning when we called to query the protocol. All she said was proof or residency required. They let us in though......quite a jovial man who said he liked our car otherwise he’d have turned us away......lol......
> 
> Hot chocolate here for us I think........


Glad you were able to complete your errands....I'd be so annoyed if I called ahead and then was turned away.




Decided upon Steak strips in a rosemary cream sauce with mushrooms and campanelle pasta for dinner tonight.  And thinking ahead to tomorrow, I'll be making bison cheeseburgers with pretzel buns.  Onion rings too I think.

This gloomy day has me missing vacations....  One set of friends is leaving for Punta Cana on Thursday, and another is heading to Florida on Sunday.  Wish I could be a stowaway.....


----------



## macraven

What’s all this talk about what’s for dinner tonight ....

Its Taco Bell day


----------



## Realfoodfans

Charade sending positive thoughts for your Mum.  Hugs to you as it must be difficult not being with her.

J’aime yes it was nice to wave to people and had a chat with Martin, the minister, who is up to date on our situation and always so thoughtful.

Mac I am envious of your lie in - though needed as you didn’t sleep well.  Wonder if we will ever get all the take outs you have over there.  Tends to be only Fish and chips, pizza, Indian or Chinese here and only drive through are burger places and recently coffee shops.  Lockdown has made many sit down places set up for take out but all look forward to returning to “normal”.

A memory photo popped up on Facebook. I had been with Dad every day until lockdown. On lockdown day I took Jacob to see Onward at the cinema and the photo is just the two of us in the whole place. Nobody else came. I was preoccupied and totally naive to how bad this was all going to be. It was a steep learning curve.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Sounds like a lovely gathering at the church!
> 
> 
> Prayers went up for your mom!  Please let us know how she's doing
> 
> And yea for the ADR's!
> 
> 
> So happy you're all better Mac!
> 
> Food is also often the highlight of my day!
> 
> 
> Glad you were able to complete your errands....I'd be so annoyed if I called ahead and then was turned away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided upon Steak strips in a rosemary cream sauce with mushrooms and campanelle pasta for dinner tonight.  And thinking ahead to tomorrow, I'll be making bison cheeseburgers with pretzel buns.  Onion rings too I think.
> 
> This gloomy day has me missing vacations....  One set of friends is leaving for Punta Cana on Thursday, and another is heading to Florida on Sunday.  Wish I could be a stowaway.....
> View attachment 564696




Yes, seems the local authority offices to deal with large refuse pick ups, don`t know what the refuse centre for large items rules are now......all they told us was we needed proof of residency......

Oh Lori, it won`t be long till you`re on vacation too......it`s just around the corner for you now. 

Dinner sounds good......I`ve never had rosemary with beef before.....hope it`s just gorgeous!!





macraven said:


> What’s all this talk about what’s for dinner tonight ....
> 
> Its Taco Bell day




Curry night here.......made up some sweet pilau rice and some fake naan breads. It was lovely.....I think I made it a little too sweet on Saturday, but still lush! 




Plans for tomorrow include collecting some offerings from friends to hand in to the local collection for the Food Bank a few towns away. Doing online shops more mean sometimes they don`t get the same donations. So, with Tom still doing the deliveries, they were asked if they could get some donations. 

Also doing a separate easter egg collection for the same food bank. Told them all to get buying.....

It has looked like rain all day, but thankfully none came, so we got our grass mowed for us and it looks ok.....a little churned in bits, but once they`ve dried out, they`ll look better. 

Feel like watching a movie tonight.....maybe The Conjuring.......Janet has put me in the mood for a scary movie...... Will do the 8pm light on the doorstep first.

I do need a haircut though........✂


----------



## macraven

Realfoodfans said:


> Mac I am envious of your lie in - though needed as you didn’t sleep well.  Wonder if we will ever get all the take outs you have over there.  Tends to be only Fish and chips, pizza, Indian or Chinese here and only drive through are burger places and recently coffee shops.  Lockdown has made many sit down places set up for take out but all look forward to returning to “normal”.



Well, don’t be jealous of my area being open as it only closed down for two weeks in March of last year

The buffets and restaurants in my area reopened to the public after a two week close down end of March 2020

the parking lots for the buffets are always full
Same with the eat in places
Long horn, O’ Charleys, buffets, KFC, Walgreens, CVS, etc and many fast food, were only closed for two weeks last year
Church opened up last year in July

Most don’t wear masks in my area and never have.

Only place that does require masks wearing are the doctors offices in town.

Only one city in our state requires masks
That is Atlanta.

So no wonder Georgia had a lot of virus cases.

Today N GA announced anyone living in Tennessee or Alabama or any place in Georgia, can get an appointment for free vaccine shots in Catoosa County Ga

No questions asked of residency

They have a lot of vaccines that are close to their expiration date and want anyone that wants the shot to call and make an appointment

I had both of my vaccines and wait period completed masks of yesterday

My appointment was pushed up many days ago since the vaccines they had were to expire within days

Any serum not used in the next few weeks will be disposed of as usage date will be met.


----------



## macraven

Still watch church services online each Sunday
They reopened church service last year in August.

As of last week, only ten have contacted and passed away from covid.
Quite a few did recover after being hospitalized for weeks from the virus.

I’m a believer but waiting until end of the year to go back and sit in the pews for a service.
Watching the telecast on tv works for me.

Just because I have had both shots does not mean I am 100% safe.
Just means I won’t need hospitalization and could recovery at home if I fall into that 6% range of being infected.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Still watch church services online each Sunday
> They reopened church service last year in August.
> 
> As of last week, only ten have contacted and passed away from covid.
> Quite a few did recover after being hospitalized for weeks from the virus.
> 
> I’m a believer but waiting until end of the year to go back and sit in the pews for a service.
> Watching the telecast on tv works for me.
> 
> Just because I have had both shots does not mean I am 100% safe.
> Just means I won’t need hospitalization and could recovery at home if I fall into that 6% range of being infected.



I think some people will jump too quickly knowing they are vaccinated.......we won`t be rushing back to anywhere like a mall or so on....not a place I want to be at the best of times. 

You do right being careful. 

Some people will think they are invincible when it`s not the case. 

However.......as soon as the salons are open....i`ll be there.......lol.....same with our favourite local restaurants, but I trust those places and I know they`ll still have safe restrictions in place. 



Someone is trying to tempt me into a glass of wine.........


----------



## macraven

Be sure to tell us how long you waited for that glass of wine....

If it were me, I would guzzle it out of the bottle
Jk


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Be sure to tell us how long you waited for that glass of wine....
> 
> If it were me, I would guzzle it out of the bottle
> Jk



His excuse is.....we have a wine delivery coming on Thursday, so we maybe need the room.......... we don`t need the room......we have plenty of room in the old "wine cellar" that everyone who knows me knows it isn`t really a "wine cellar".......

There are 20 bottles of wine coming....one isn`t going to make a difference.....but not going to argue.....too much......lol.......


----------



## Robo56

Good Tuesday evening Sans family 

I perused the many pages since I last posted. Looks like everyone has been busy.

It’s seems like time is flying by quickly. I get up in the morning and it seems like the day is over with before I know it.

This time change has really been odd for me this time. Usually doesn’t bother me that much.

I do like that it’s light longer in the evening. My neighbor asked me if I wanted to go for a swim in the pool yesterday evening and I was doing the back stroke looking at the moon.......LOL....My exercise distraction.

I love this sign..

I’am afraid I would be a Zombie Buffett.....LOL


Happy belated Mother’s Day to Schumi and the other UK Moms.....hope your families spoiled you.





Get well wishes to all who might be feeling under the weather.



Sending out happy birthday wishes to all  who have celebrated.


Janet my sincere condolences to you and your hubby on the passing of your brother in law.

Mac hope you are feeling better after your second shot.

Schumi hope you and Tom did well with your first injection.

Janet sending lots of mummy dust your way that things start looking up for you soon.


Shout out to Tink...hope you are dong well dear lady.


Bobbie68 ......So glad to hear you are getting settled in your new home.

J’aime Paris.....hope you and your daughter found the perfect graduation dress for her graduation.

I think it was Monykalyn that was in Mexico enjoying cocktails under the  palapa. Drink one for me.

Wishing all the Sans family a nice evening.


----------



## macraven

Keisha been thinking of you today and know you are tied up planning the funeral 

I know this is a difficult time for you
You stay in my thoughts. 

Sending you hugs !


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Keisha been thinking of you today and know you are tied up planning the funeral
> 
> I know this is a difficult time for you
> You stay in my thoughts.
> 
> Sending you hugs !



Plus 1


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Tuesday evening Sans family
> 
> I perused the many pages since I last posted. Looks like everyone has been busy.
> 
> It’s seems like time is flying by quickly. I get up in the morning and it seems like the day is over with before I know it.
> 
> This time change has really been odd for me this time. Usually doesn’t bother me that much.
> 
> I do like that it’s light longer in the evening. My neighbor asked me if I wanted to go for a swim in the pool yesterday evening and I was doing the back stroke looking at the moon.......LOL....My exercise distraction.
> 
> I love this sign..
> View attachment 564781
> I’am afraid I would be a Zombie Buffett.....LOL
> 
> 
> Happy belated Mother’s Day to Schumi and the other UK Moms.....hope your families spoiled you.
> 
> View attachment 564785
> 
> 
> 
> Get well wishes to all who might be feeling under the weather.
> View attachment 564783
> 
> 
> Sending out happy birthday wishes to all  who have celebrated.
> View attachment 564780
> 
> Janet my sincere condolences to you and your hubby on the passing of your brother in law.
> 
> Mac hope you are feeling better after your second shot.
> 
> Schumi hope you and Tom did well with your first injection.
> 
> Janet sending lots of mummy dust your way that things start looking up for you soon.
> 
> 
> Shout out to Tink...hope you are dong well dear lady.
> 
> 
> Bobbie68 ......So glad to hear you are getting settled in your new home.
> 
> J’aime Paris.....hope you and your daughter found the perfect graduation dress for her graduation.
> 
> I think it was Monykalyn that was in Mexico enjoying cocktails under the  palapa. Drink one for me.
> 
> Wishing all the Sans family a nice evening.



Good to see you Robo......hope you`re all doing well and hope your Granddaughter and fiancee are all recovered now. 

Thank you, we`re doing wonderfully after the vaccine.....it`s a relief to get one down......

I agree, I think this month has flown past.....I enjoy the time change for lighter nights and mornings.....witer has been too long this year. Pool time sounds lovely.....the moon is always a nice distraction......


----------



## Charade67

My mom will be spending at lease 1 night in ICU and possibly a week in the hospital. They had to remove about 5 inches of her colon. The mass was the size of a baseball. 
My aunt is going to try to get a HIPAA code from the hospital so they will talk to me directly.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Charade67 said:


> My mom will be spending at lease 1 night in ICU and possibly a week in the hospital. They had to remove about 5 inches of her colon. The mass was the size of a baseball.
> My aunt is going to try to get a HIPAA code from the hospital so they will talk to me directly.


I'm sure your mom is in very caring hands!
Speedy healing to her!


----------



## Lynne G

Good luck with the dress shopping, Paris.  I had the opposite problem.  Had to pay to get the dresses shortened.  

Charade, I hope you get to talk to your mom and hope her recovery goes perfectly.  Well wishes to her.

Robo, good to hear from you. Yeah, little one is ready for pool time, but my sister won’t open until June, and even then, she may have to turn on the pool heater. Like when we were in the keys that August. The gulf was 90 degrees.

Little one’s dinner choice was pasta. So pasta we are. Did grill up some bbq chicken with it. While I like red sauce, just added butter to the pasta and yum. Added a toss of fresh grated parm cheese too.

Tea night.  Yay!


----------



## macraven

We had Taco Bell for dinner
Anyone surprised about that .....lol

Charade, prayers for a complete healing for your mom!
My dad had that surgery also and he did ok with it


----------



## Monykalyn

Back to reality. Flights were fine. Going through customs in Atlanta was a breeze-not sure if we traveled at odd time or what-but airport NOT busy. Leaving cancun was fairly easy-until I forgot I had forgotten to put bottle of very expensive tequila in checked luggage-had to run back and pay for another bag we'd intended as carry on   Ah well-it made it home just fine, as did my bottles of vanilla and hand carved mayan calander. Chichen Itza was amazing-great tour guide-as was the lunch and cenote swim Friday. Saturday was another beach day, with dinner at Puerto Madero with table overlooking Lagoon side. Covid tests in hand airport shuttle call at 5 am-breezed through although just had to sign a (teeny tiny writing) paper attesting we had negative covid tests in past 72 hours (CDC guide is actually 3 days NOT strict 72 hours)-not a single time did I ever have to produce the test! DD and her friend-who came late Thursday-are there til saturday. They are doing all inclusive for 4 days-and apparently enjoying every bit of it. Although DD did say our outstanding servers asked where I was today!
Sorry in advance for longness!


keishashadow said:


> Adulting is hard lol


 YES it is! Hope you are doing OK


keishashadow said:


> A couple bucks tip goes such a long way there.


 We tipped generously. I am used to Disney prices, so leftover funds going to other trips upcoming: Vegas in July, HHN in September.


keishashadow said:


> Stupid chogs! We always took to tipping resort ‘beach boys’ early on to make sure they’d set us up in same palapa each day. A couple bucks tip goes such a long way there. the workers so much more appreciative than in eastern Caribbean imo
> 
> enjoying your pics so! May have to pick ur brain on ex Hal if we ever get back there. The one pic looks like a cenote. Was it via the lazy river thing? the stand alone ones we’ve done u have to walk Multiple rather rickety flights of steps to access. Not sure my knees would cooperate now
> 
> Did u order any flaming coffee? Love watching that whole process. Kids, don’t try this at home thing for sure


 no flaming coffee dang it! Can't complain too much on chogs as there were really plenty to choose from.


schumigirl said:


> ..fish the size of small whales and the nicest chips ever.


 mmm-think my son would be best friend with you - he adores a good fish and chips!


schumigirl said:


> yes, the recipe I use isn`t that vivid red you get in some restaurants....nothing artificial. So good though!!


 Yeah the bright stuff is mostly sugar I think. I have a scratch one that I prefer to bottled as well


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Love your view!!!! That is one of my favorite views!!!!!!!!!


 Missing it today!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I wish I could remember where I had read and heard this, but it is being reported that if you are having reactions to the vaccine, it is because we have had a form of the virus already


 Yeah-the shots act like boosters-the younger, and closer to infection you were the shot side effects tend to be worse. Mine were mild side both times, noticable but bearable


schumigirl said:


> find these people are best ignored, and that`s what we did.


 Amen! But seriously 100% agree 


J'aime Paris said:


> .I cannot believe how fast her 4 years of undergrad have flown by.


 Oh wow!! Congrats to her!!!


schumigirl said:


> I`m amazed at my husband not having a single side effect......of course it may still happen, but he feels fine.


 my hubs had his first today-he got Pfizer-and NO issues other than sore arm!! SERIOUSLY? Ugh-I was in bed by this time when I got my first Moderna shot!


Charade67 said:


> he fitting went well, and I left with a couple of items to try.


 Nice!  It's actually really nice to have a well fitted "garment"-unfortunately I think I left one of mine in Las Vegas a couple years ago-dang thing was expensive!


schumigirl said:


> , he`d share his mushy peas


 Not sure on mushy peas...but we enjoyed the Disney version of bubble and squeak (think that is what is was called)


bobbie68 said:


> Anyway it has infused balsamic vinegars and olive oils, tea, honey it is great cause you can try it before buying it.


 Oh my gosh those stores are dangerous to my bank account! Sounds like a great spot, and you guys are settling in well. I may be a teeny (well actually a LOT) jealous 


macraven said:


> will set up the annual thread of “ when are you going to HHN” so it helps all find homies others to connect with


 woop! another week closer!!!!!!!!


Lynne G said:


> MonyK, hope your flight was good and hope home soon, having had a fabulous time. Safe travels my friend.


 thank you it went well! Now getting the shuttle back to hotel to pick up car...well let's just say I got a ton of reward points, refund on stay and personal apology from manager-still won't go back there ever.


bobbie68 said:


> His garden is going to be so big I don't know what I will do with it all and don't want it to go to waste.


 Freezing works for many things too. Good for Charlie!


schumigirl said:


> Ended up with chicken piccata tonight...


 I made a chicken piccata pasta tonite, brownies for dessert-sucks to have to go back to cooking LOL! Last nite was takeout chinese...


schumigirl said:


> Some people will think they are invincible when it`s not the case.


 Well-that's not new with covid if we are being honest...


Robo56 said:


> I think it was Monykalyn that was in Mexico enjoying cocktails under the palapa. Drink one for me.


 it was!! Think I had (more than) one for everyone on the SANS 


macraven said:


> Keisha been thinking of you today and know you are tied up planning the funeral


 Keisha hope things are better for you soon.


Charade67 said:


> My mom has surgery this morning to remove the mass that is in her colon.





Charade67 said:


> My mom will be spending at lease 1 night in ICU and possibly a week in the hospital. They had to remove about 5 inches of her colon. The mass was the size of a baseball.
> My aunt is going to try to get a HIPAA code from the hospital so they will talk to me directly.


Hoping the recovery is smooth and quick. Glad they got her in and surgery is over. 

Back to work tomorrow, did a grocery order today and sent hubs to pick it up. And it is Spring here-which means it's back to chasing chickens out of house when we leave deck door open for dog-we have that magnetic screen door but 2 of them know exactly how to get in. Cooking dinner and I hear pecks and coos-yep the 2 over by door eating dog food.  Ellie (aka Diva) then proceeded to hubs lap and "helped" him with his work on the computer (she pecks keys to be "helpful"-will hit off button too). He finally gave up and just let her sit a bit before kicking her out.

May be back in Mexico at end of year-MiL is looking at condo in Nuevo Vallarta for 3-4 months, talking about having everyone there for week after Christmas. Then we have Mexican Riviera cruise in January, with stop in PV.

If someone cooks the bacon I'll bring eggs...


----------



## Monykalyn

Missing my quote from RFF- on Louie! Glad he wasn't tripped on or kicked or otherwise hurt by the wanna be celebrity!! Hope you and fam are doing ok!


----------



## Monykalyn

Photo dump- chichen Itza, desert from birthday dinner, and view from beach


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> My mom will be spending at lease 1 night in ICU and possibly a week in the hospital. They had to remove about 5 inches of her colon. The mass was the size of a baseball.
> My aunt is going to try to get a HIPAA code from the hospital so they will talk to me directly.




I hope you get to talk to your mum directly Charade.....it`ll settle your mind more chatting and hearing her voice. Yes, they`ll take good care of her. 





Monykalyn said:


> Back to reality. Flights were fine. Going through customs in Atlanta was a breeze-not sure if we traveled at odd time or what-but airport NOT busy. Leaving cancun was fairly easy-until I forgot I had forgotten to put bottle of very expensive tequila in checked luggage-had to run back and pay for another bag we'd intended as carry on   Ah well-it made it home just fine, as did my bottles of vanilla and hand carved mayan calander. Chichen Itza was amazing-great tour guide-as was the lunch and cenote swim Friday. Saturday was another beach day, with dinner at Puerto Madero with table overlooking Lagoon side. Covid tests in hand airport shuttle call at 5 am-breezed through although just had to sign a (teeny tiny writing) paper attesting we had negative covid tests in past 72 hours (CDC guide is actually 3 days NOT strict 72 hours)-not a single time did I ever have to produce the test! DD and her friend-who came late Thursday-are there til saturday. They are doing all inclusive for 4 days-and apparently enjoying every bit of it. Although DD did say our outstanding servers asked where I was today!
> Sorry in advance for longness!
> YES it is! Hope you are doing OK
> We tipped generously. I am used to Disney prices, so leftover funds going to other trips upcoming: Vegas in July, HHN in September.
> no flaming coffee dang it! Can't complain too much on chogs as there were really plenty to choose from.
> mmm-think my son would be best friend with you - he adores a good fish and chips!
> Yeah the bright stuff is mostly sugar I think. I have a scratch one that I prefer to bottled as well
> Missing it today!
> Yeah-the shots act like boosters-the younger, and closer to infection you were the shot side effects tend to be worse. Mine were mild side both times, noticable but bearable
> Amen! But seriously 100% agree
> Oh wow!! Congrats to her!!!
> my hubs had his first today-he got Pfizer-and NO issues other than sore arm!! SERIOUSLY? Ugh-I was in bed by this time when I got my first Moderna shot!
> Nice!  It's actually really nice to have a well fitted "garment"-unfortunately I think I left one of mine in Las Vegas a couple years ago-dang thing was expensive!
> Not sure on mushy peas...but we enjoyed the Disney version of bubble and squeak (think that is what is was called)
> Oh my gosh those stores are dangerous to my bank account! Sounds like a great spot, and you guys are settling in well. I may be a teeny (well actually a LOT) jealous
> woop! another week closer!!!!!!!!
> thank you it went well! Now getting the shuttle back to hotel to pick up car...well let's just say I got a ton of reward points, refund on stay and personal apology from manager-still won't go back there ever.
> Freezing works for many things too. Good for Charlie!
> I made a chicken piccata pasta tonite, brownies for dessert-sucks to have to go back to cooking LOL! Last nite was takeout chinese...
> Well-that's not new with covid if we are being honest...
> it was!! Think I had (more than) one for everyone on the SANS
> Keisha hope things are better for you soon.
> 
> 
> Hoping the recovery is smooth and quick. Glad they got her in and surgery is over.
> 
> Back to work tomorrow, did a grocery order today and sent hubs to pick it up. And it is Spring here-which means it's back to chasing chickens out of house when we leave deck door open for dog-we have that magnetic screen door but 2 of them know exactly how to get in. Cooking dinner and I hear pecks and coos-yep the 2 over by door eating dog food.  Ellie (aka Diva) then proceeded to hubs lap and "helped" him with his work on the computer (she pecks keys to be "helpful"-will hit off button too). He finally gave up and just let her sit a bit before kicking her out.
> 
> May be back in Mexico at end of year-MiL is looking at condo in Nuevo Vallarta for 3-4 months, talking about having everyone there for week after Christmas. Then we have Mexican Riviera cruise in January, with stop in PV.
> 
> If someone cooks the bacon I'll bring eggs...




Lovely pictures Monyk, glad you had such a wonderful vacation......yes, takes a few days to get back to normal.

Bacon up here.........Don`t even need to bring eggs....we have farm fresh eggs right here alongside that bacon........




Another gorgeous day here.......sun is shining and it`s not supposed to be according to the weather forecast. But, won`t be walking this morning, have some collections to do for the food bank in the nearest town to us. 

Haven`t given a thought to food tonight........will pop into the butcher and farm store while we`re out this morning and have a grocery delivery coming tomorrow, topped up my bakery stuff and store cupboard ingredients. 

Croissants for breakfast this morning and I have some home made marmalade, I didn`t make it myself, but it was made in someone`s home. Works for me. 



































Have a wonderful Wednesday    ​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Charade hope you get to talk to Mum soon. Lots of prayers for healing being sent out.

I have a friend who has husband with stage 4 brain tumour.  They are going to The Christie (cancer hospital) for MRI results today and I will be waiting to hear results later.

Monykalyn I’m still using my last Mexican vanilla - it’s so good.

Glad Mac got her Taco Tuesday. 

We’ve been pondering trips again but having talked it through we are holding off.  With baby due and new court dates we want to be here and available.  Know that when allowed we will be straight up to stay with our friends in Yorkshire and that is all we need for now.  

A little rain overnight - bright morning now. Grocery arriving around 10am. Em has to go for blood works this morning. Walk with Louie before school pick up.

Happy hump day to Lynne when she is up with her tea.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a very dark and drizzling already.  But woot woot, as 48 F says the thermometer.  Warmest start in at least a week.  

Always gets me happy, as enjoying reading the SANS, with Mac indeed having her Taco Bell (yay!), with great pictures from MonyK, Schumi’s bacon and fun pictures, and with nice news from Julie. Though very good thoughts friend’s DH can have that tumor removed or shrank up without any damage. Scary is a brain tumor. Hope the MRI shows how to best help him.

And so, yep, that routine week day happiness that it is a Wednesday.  Yep, even the camel is here for the homie reminder:



Yeah, rainy day for my Wednesday, so may all the homies have a wonderful Wednesday, as get over this hump of a day, , ah yes then Friday is a day away. And all I have to say, my weather better not be still thirsty tomorrow. 

And so past noon for Schumi and Julie. So Good Afternoon ladies.  

As for me, still what I would say, early morning. So a Good Morning to homies too.

Ah yes, enjoying my breakfast tea. House does not feel cool, almost too warm feeling. But hot tea from my tea pot is still tasty and not wanting ice in it. Time for a breakfast search.  Woot!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Robo56 said:


> Good Tuesday evening Sans family
> 
> I perused the many pages since I last posted. Looks like everyone has been busy.
> 
> It’s seems like time is flying by quickly. I get up in the morning and it seems like the day is over with before I know it.
> 
> This time change has really been odd for me this time. Usually doesn’t bother me that much.
> 
> I do like that it’s light longer in the evening. My neighbor asked me if I wanted to go for a swim in the pool yesterday evening and I was doing the back stroke looking at the moon.......LOL....My exercise distraction.
> 
> I love this sign..
> View attachment 564781
> I’am afraid I would be a Zombie Buffett.....LOL
> 
> 
> Happy belated Mother’s Day to Schumi and the other UK Moms.....hope your families spoiled you.
> 
> View attachment 564785
> 
> 
> 
> Get well wishes to all who might be feeling under the weather.
> View attachment 564783
> 
> 
> Sending out happy birthday wishes to all  who have celebrated.
> View attachment 564780
> 
> Janet my sincere condolences to you and your hubby on the passing of your brother in law.
> 
> Mac hope you are feeling better after your second shot.
> 
> Schumi hope you and Tom did well with your first injection.
> 
> Janet sending lots of mummy dust your way that things start looking up for you soon.
> 
> 
> Shout out to Tink...hope you are dong well dear lady.
> 
> 
> Bobbie68 ......So glad to hear you are getting settled in your new home.
> 
> J’aime Paris.....hope you and your daughter found the perfect graduation dress for her graduation.
> 
> I think it was Monykalyn that was in Mexico enjoying cocktails under the  palapa. Drink one for me.
> 
> Wishing all the Sans family a nice evening.


To live somewhere that in March you can be outside, in a pool, watching the moon!  How awesome!!
Maybe someday for me....



Lynne G said:


> Good luck with the dress shopping, Paris.  I had the opposite problem.  Had to pay to get the dresses shortened.
> 
> Charade, I hope you get to talk to your mom and hope her recovery goes perfectly.  Well wishes to her.
> 
> Robo, good to hear from you. Yeah, little one is ready for pool time, but my sister won’t open until June, and even then, she may have to turn on the pool heater. Like when we were in the keys that August. The gulf was 90 degrees.
> 
> Little one’s dinner choice was pasta. So pasta we are. Did grill up some bbq chicken with it. While I like red sauce, just added butter to the pasta and yum. Added a toss of fresh grated parm cheese too.
> 
> Tea night.  Yay!


Yes, extra long legs in this family.  Finding the correct length is always a struggle.  Never visited a petite section, lol!



Monykalyn said:


> Photo dump- chichen Itza, desert from birthday dinner, and view from beach


What a great looking family! 
Sounds like a wonderful trip for all!  
 And more plans for travel to come, yay!!



schumigirl said:


> I hope you get to talk to your mum directly Charade.....it`ll settle your mind more chatting and hearing her voice. Yes, they`ll take good care of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pictures Monyk, glad you had such a wonderful vacation......yes, takes a few days to get back to normal.
> 
> Bacon up here.........Don`t even need to bring eggs....we have farm fresh eggs right here alongside that bacon........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another gorgeous day here.......sun is shining and it`s not supposed to be according to the weather forecast. But, won`t be walking this morning, have some collections to do for the food bank in the nearest town to us.
> 
> Haven`t given a thought to food tonight........will pop into the butcher and farm store while we`re out this morning and have a grocery delivery coming tomorrow, topped up my bakery stuff and store cupboard ingredients.
> 
> Croissants for breakfast this morning and I have some home made marmalade, I didn`t make it myself, but it was made in someone`s home. Works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday    ​


Your mention of croissants has me craving some pain au chocolat.  Costco actually sells some that is pretty good!  May have to make a stop today.



Realfoodfans said:


> Charade hope you get to talk to Mum soon. Lots of prayers for healing being sent out.
> 
> I have a friend who has husband with stage 4 brain tumour.  They are going to The Christie (cancer hospital) for MRI results today and I will be waiting to hear results later.
> 
> Monykalyn I’m still using my last Mexican vanilla - it’s so good.
> 
> Glad Mac got her Taco Tuesday.
> 
> We’ve been pondering trips again but having talked it through we are holding off.  With baby due and new court dates we want to be here and available.  Know that when allowed we will be straight up to stay with our friends in Yorkshire and that is all we need for now.
> 
> A little rain overnight - bright morning now. Grocery arriving around 10am. Em has to go for blood works this morning. Walk with Louie before school pick up.
> 
> Happy hump day to Lynne when she is up with her tea.


I hope your friends husband gets encouraging news.  These things are never easy....



Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, a very dark and drizzling already.  But woot woot, as 48 F says the thermometer.  Warmest start in at least a week.
> 
> Always gets me happy, as enjoying reading the SANS, with Mac indeed having her Taco Bell (yay!), with great pictures from MonyK, Schumi’s bacon and fun pictures, and with nice news from Julie. Though very good thoughts friend’s DH can have that tumor removed or shrank up without any damage. Scary is a brain tumor. Hope the MRI shows how to best help him.
> 
> And so, yep, that routine week day happiness that it is a Wednesday.  Yep, even the camel is here for the homie reminder:
> 
> View attachment 564886
> 
> Yeah, rainy day for my Wednesday, so may all the homies have a wonderful Wednesday, as get over this hump of a day, , ah yes then Friday is a day away. And all I have to say, my weather better not be still thirsty tomorrow.
> 
> And so past noon for Schumi and Julie. So Good Afternoon ladies.
> 
> As for me, still what I would say, early morning. So a Good Morning to homies too.
> 
> Ah yes, enjoying my breakfast tea. House does not feel cool, almost too warm feeling. But hot tea from my tea pot is still tasty and not wanting ice in it. Time for a breakfast search.  Woot!


Another rainy day here too.  Bright side is the rain will green up the grass, and that is always nice!





DD has a Pathology exam today.  She always worries so much, but in the end does well.  I'll give her a call this afternoon to see how it went.
Her midterm grades came out yesterday and she has 3 A's and 2 A-      DH and I couldn't be more pleased for her!

Enjoying my second cup of coffee....thinking of oatmeal for breakfast...or an english muffin...have some strawberries too.

We will have a small break in the rain.  Might take the dogs for a quick walk.  Need to check how wet the pavement is....not really looking to give dog baths today.

Gotta love some classic Bon Jovi!  Happy Wednesday!!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne,.....hope the rain clears and you got to go a walk.....always nice to get some fresh air. And tea......never goes wrong.


Lori........good luck to your daughter today......but, I’ll bet she does amazingly well. She’s a clever girl.

One of our better grocery stores does a luxury croissant that’s better than our bakers.......sshhh.....don’t tell him......lol.......we buy them often. Not something I make myself often, much easier to buy.

Hope you got out a walk too........




Beautiful day here again, although breezy.......sunshine is still out, so I’m basking in it right now, albeit behind bifold doors in the kitchen.......

Managed to do a whole lot today, including collecting a load of food to go to a good cause.

Went to a butcher for some beef, farm store for some veg, then went a long walk along the beach even though it was a little chillier than we thought. Beach was busy though, everyone was out walking. Managed 5,000 steps. 

Made my regular phone calls after lunch, then got some bedroom closets and drawers cleared out......will drop them for a charity lift tomorrow. So, feel I achieved something today.

Dinner is steak.......fillet for three of us and Tom is having a rather large T-Bone which looks lovely.......wind has died down so we’ll get the barbecue out (grill) and I’ll make everything else.

Hope your Wednesday is a good one........


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lynne my friend’s husband has a maintenance plan in place already as two surgeries have not stopped it.  She could not talk when they returned but has messaged she is going to need our support over coming months so not a good day.  They used to run a children’s charity supporting an orphanage in India then 9 years ago adopted twin toddlers with additional needs.  It’s another example of life being unfair. They are such good people.

J’aime hope your daughter was calm for her exam.  Sounds like she’s a good student.

Grocery order arrived and was complete which is always a plus.  

Lovely day here - I managed to burn some garden rubbish this afternoon. We are far enough away for it not to disturb any neighbours.

L and Em are on a zoom call for Brownies now so we have eaten and tidied up and out of the way.  Back to the small screen.  Nearly 7pm and still light just the temperatures to rise a little more.


----------



## schumigirl

Think all the walking is making me want to go to bed same time as a 10 year old! 

Stay at home day tomorrow, case of wine, a board game and a grocery shop all coming at different times of the day, so it`ll be a baking day I think. 

Will definitely bake some bread for lunch. Had some fresh crab today bought from the shore front. Had a few too many bits of shell in it, but still so nice. 

Although along with the live volcano images, I`ve been watching the huge container ship that is wedged in the Suez Canal......quite the sight.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Lynne,.....hope the rain clears and you got to go a walk.....always nice to get some fresh air. And tea......never goes wrong.
> 
> 
> Lori........good luck to your daughter today......but, I’ll bet she does amazingly well. She’s a clever girl.
> 
> One of our better grocery stores does a luxury croissant that’s better than our bakers.......sshhh.....don’t tell him......lol.......we buy them often. Not something I make myself often, much easier to buy.
> 
> Hope you got out a walk too........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful day here again, although breezy.......sunshine is still out, so I’m basking in it right now, albeit behind bifold doors in the kitchen.......
> 
> Managed to do a whole lot today, including collecting a load of food to go to a good cause.
> 
> Went to a butcher for some beef, farm store for some veg, then went a long walk along the beach even though it was a little chillier than we thought. Beach was busy though, everyone was out walking. Managed 5,000 steps.
> 
> Made my regular phone calls after lunch, then got some bedroom closets and drawers cleared out......will drop them for a charity lift tomorrow. So, feel I achieved something today.
> 
> Dinner is steak.......fillet for three of us and Tom is having a rather large T-Bone which looks lovely.......wind has died down so we’ll get the barbecue out (grill) and I’ll make everything else.
> 
> Hope your Wednesday is a good one........


5000 steps, bravo!!

DD got a 100% on the exam.....she really worries too much.  I think it's her "process".  

Med Rare fillet for me please, lol!!



Realfoodfans said:


> Lynne my friend’s husband has a maintenance plan in place already as two surgeries have not stopped it.  She could not talk when they returned but has messaged she is going to need our support over coming months so not a good day.  They used to run a children’s charity supporting an orphanage in India then 9 years ago adopted twin toddlers with additional needs.  It’s another example of life being unfair. They are such good people.
> 
> J’aime hope your daughter was calm for her exam.  Sounds like she’s a good student.
> 
> Grocery order arrived and was complete which is always a plus.
> 
> Lovely day here - I managed to burn some garden rubbish this afternoon. We are far enough away for it not to disturb any neighbours.
> 
> L and Em are on a zoom call for Brownies now so we have eaten and tidied up and out of the way.  Back to the small screen.  Nearly 7pm and still light just the temperatures to rise a little more.


Very sorry to hear the news about your friends DH may not be what they were hoping for....we all know too many people who have suffered and passed from cancer...

DD is a very good student, but always anxious before an exam.  She needs to work on relaxing a bit.....it will be extremely important to see her through the next 4 years.



schumigirl said:


> Think all the walking is making me want to go to bed same time as a 10 year old!
> 
> Stay at home day tomorrow, case of wine, a board game and a grocery shop all coming at different times of the day, so it`ll be a baking day I think.
> 
> Will definitely bake some bread for lunch. Had some fresh crab today bought from the shore front. Had a few too many bits of shell in it, but still so nice.
> 
> Although along with the live volcano images, I`ve been watching the huge container ship that is wedged in the Suez Canal......quite the sight.


Fresh crab!!  What a delight!  Not available near me unfortunately...  
We do get fresh lake fish however.  I love perch, walleye and blue gill the best!




Poor dogs did not get their walk.  Grass is positively mushy and puddles are all around.  They have spent the majority of the day napping.  Gloomy days are good for that!

Spent the afternoon doing laundry and all put away.  Took a load of DH dress shirts/pants to the dry cleaners.
When we were first married, I used to starch and iron all his dress shirts by hand.  Hated every minute of it!!   I think I pressed more wrinkles into the shirts than I took out.  But it was a big money saver, so I endured for a couple years.   I was never so happy as when I was able to give up that chore! 

I will start the bison burgers for dinner in about an hour.  Need to grab the onion rings from the deep freezer to make as well. 
I did make a stop at Costco for some fresh fruit and the pain au chocolat.  It'll make for an easy dessert!

Happy Wednesday evening everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> 5000 steps, bravo!!
> 
> DD got a 100% on the exam.....she really worries too much.  I think it's her "process".
> 
> Med Rare fillet for me please, lol!!
> 
> 
> Very sorry to hear the news about your friends DH may not be what they were hoping for....we all know too many people who have suffered and passed from cancer...
> 
> DD is a very good student, but always anxious before an exam.  She needs to work on relaxing a bit.....it will be extremely important to see her through the next 4 years.
> 
> 
> Fresh crab!!  What a delight!  Not available near me unfortunately...
> We do get fresh lake fish however.  I love perch, walleye and blue gill the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor dogs did not get their walk.  Grass is positively mushy and puddles are all around.  They have spent the majority of the day napping.  Gloomy days are good for that!
> 
> Spent the afternoon doing laundry and all put away.  Took a load of DH dress shirts/pants to the dry cleaners.
> When we were first married, I used to starch and iron all his dress shirts by hand.  Hated every minute of it!!   I think I pressed more wrinkles into the shirts than I took out.  But it was a big money saver, so I endured for a couple years.   I was never so happy as when I was able to give up that chore!
> 
> I will start the bison burgers for dinner in about an hour.  Need to grab the onion rings from the deep freezer to make as well.
> I did make a stop at Costco for some fresh fruit and the pain au chocolat.  It'll make for an easy dessert!
> 
> Happy Wednesday evening everyone!



Well done to her Lori!!! What a star.......

Yep, med rare is Tom’s choice, more rare for me.......they were delicious. And we are so lucky with the crab we get here, delicious. Fresh fish is a real treat. Not as good as we used to get in Scotland, up there its amazing......hand dived scallops and shrimp, langoustines and so on......heavenly.

Shame you didn’t get out a walk today......hopefully tomorrow......and enjoy those bison burgers, never tried them.......


----------



## Lynne G

Quite a rainy day, with some noisy downpours as yellow radar colors went over us more than a few times.  No flash flooding was issued, but the roads were very flooded as we went to do a Target run, as had to get some more cereal and some can goods, with candy tossed in the cart too.  Little one was with me, hence things in my cart, including candy that was not on my list.  Seems some of the roads we went by had police blocking access, as you could see high the water was on the the road.  And the little creek we cross over, by a newer, more wide and study bridge, saw the creek so high was starting to cross over the bridge.   No need to go out further in this messy evening.  Also as we went by the highway, looked like a non moving bumper to bumper traffic.  Was relieved I could go around using that highway.

Was glad to be home and dry.  Chicken nuggets in the fryer, then some steamed cut vegetables, and some mashed taters, dinner was done.  Very full, and chilling with my cup of tea.

Julie, so sad that friend’s family.  Good to have friends to lean on when the going gets tough.  Sending them some good thoughts that they have time to make more memories together.  

Yay for Paris’s DD graduation coming up. I hope to see my little one do that next December. Time has certainly flown by.

Schumi, sounded like a nice evening. Hope you get a good night’s sleep after all that walking today. I had a restless bedmate, so I am looking forward to a better sleep tonight.

Thirsty Thursday is coming tomorrow morning. Yay! And I will be partaking with my morning cup of breakfast tea.

Hey diddle, with the rainy cloud cover, no seeing the cow jump over the moon. Hope your sleep is deep and may homies wake refreshed after that good sleep.


----------



## Monykalyn

Glad to see hump day meme's-2 more days to weekend. East side of country getting our rain from yesterday it seems. 
Leftover night tonite, but thinking taco soup for tomorrow...


Realfoodfans said:


> she is going to need our support over coming months so not a good day.


 so sorry, hope it is a comfort  knowing she has friends she can lean on. 


J'aime Paris said:


> DD got a 100% on the exam.


 Good for her!! 
Dog has been clingy tonite. 45# lap puppy-yeah. He's too cute to resist though.

Sweet dreams to all!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh MonyK, my lab was 85 pound lap dog.  He was a great dog, as was his sister, the 75 pound dog that liked to sit on my feet.  Why my DH wants another lab, but guess I am still not ready for that 13 or so year commitment. Yum to taco soup.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, yes a restless husband can disturb your sleep. Hope you get a better one tonight and hope the rain ceases a little for you. We`ve had ultra dry weather this week which has been lovely......


Monyk.....hope you`re settled back into everyday routine now......and yes, puppies are so hard to resist.....



Had a wonderful sleep last night, I think walking in the fresh air definitely helps......it was very still during the night, so no breeze to disturb. 

Did hear a load of sirens in the distance early hours, sounded more than one, haven`t seen anything in the local news this morning, so hope it was nothing. They don`t usualy run the sirens in the night, but someone must have been in their way. 

Wine not coming till between 11 and midday, grocery delivery between midday and 1pm, and board game between 3 and 5, so we`ll be heading out a walk this morning after all. It`s calm and not too cold, so should be nice enough. I doubt we`ll make the recommended 10,000 steps for a while, but for us 5,000 in a day is just dandy right now. 

Most we did in Orlando was 17,000 steps, and we never spend a full day in the parks, so it`s really easy over there.....

Short ribs in the slow cooker for tonights dinner, in red wine and rosemary, will have that with some bread as I won`t get a chance to make it this morning now. Lunch is one of my husbands omelettes....so many eggs in the house right now. 

Breakfast out of the way.....will put a load in the washer and head off out. 







































Have a fabulous Throwback Thirsty Thursday 




​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, wine and grocery deliveries, Schumi.  Hope your wine already was delivered. And yeah, my DH can be not a good sleeper, but one of the issues, so I am just glad he came back alive, even though hurt for the rest of his life.  And yep, had a very good sleep last night.  Maybe because I was yawning well before my usual bed time, hit the bed at my bedtime, and next thing I heard was the alarm going off.  But so happy I decided to take this Friday off.  I need that long weekend to have another lazy day.  Helps when that break in routine gives me a chance to recharge.  

Ah, Julie must be busy this morning.  Hope all are okay,

Ooh thick fog this morning, so hard to see anything out my window.  But hoping that’s not chainsaws I hear.  LoL 

But as the fog clears, a high of 70 F will be on my thermometer later in the afternoon.  Woot!  Woot!  That Southern wind is sending the rain, but the warm air too. I should have a no jacket, ooh I feel warm lunchtime walk.  

Lastly, yay, picked up cereal I like, so time for tea cup refill, and a bowl of cereal.

As also wished, yep, homies throw back some drinks, maybe Schumi will with her delivered wine, and May all the homies have a Terrific Throw Back Thirsty Thursday.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning Lynne.  Not too good this morning.  Had one of my fainting episodes.  Felt it happening and slid down the wall so no injuries.  Blood pressure very low.  Just don’t want to go back to the doctor until I’ve had my second vaccination so taking it easy.  Drinking lots of water and will go a walk with Kev and Louie as I need to keep my activity up and any problems he’s with me.


----------



## Robo56

Good Thursday morning Sans family  






schumigirl said:


> Good to see you Robo......hope you`re all doing well and hope your Granddaughter and fiancee are all recovered now.



We are doing ok thank you. Granddaughter and fiancé are doing well.  They are busy with wedding plans.




schumigirl said:


> Thank you, we`re doing wonderfully after the vaccine.....it`s a relief to get one down......



Glad to hear that fist vaccine went well.




Charade67 said:


> My mom will be spending at lease 1 night in ICU and possibly a week in the hospital. They had to remove about 5 inches of her colon. The mass was the size of a baseball.
> My aunt is going to try to get a HIPAA code from the hospital so they will talk to me directly.



Charade sending prayers your mom recovers quickly.




Lynne G said:


> Robo, good to hear from you. Yeah, little one is ready for pool time, but my sister won’t open until June, and even then, she may have to turn on the pool heater. Like when we were in the keys that August. The gulf was 90 degrees.



Hey! Hope the tea is tasty this morning. Our pools is heated in our community. It helps  when the temps drop at night.





Monykalyn said:


> it was!! Think I had (more than) one for everyone on the SANS



Glad to hear you had a nice trip. Pictures are great.




J'aime Paris said:


> To live somewhere that in March you can be outside, in a pool, watching the moon! How awesome!!
> Maybe someday for me....



We love it here.....I’am so thankful we have the opportunity to be here.




J'aime Paris said:


> DD has a Pathology exam today. She always worries so much, but in the end does well. I'll give her a call this afternoon to see how it went.
> Her midterm grades came out yesterday and she has 3 A's and 2 A- DH and I couldn't be more pleased for her!



Congratulations to your daughter on her fantastic grades. I’am sure she will ace the test.




schumigirl said:


> Made my regular phone calls after lunch, then got some bedroom closets and drawers cleared out......will drop them for a charity lift tomorrow. So, feel I achieved something today.



You have a achieved a lot.



Realfoodfans said:


> Not too good this morning. Had one of my fainting episodes. Felt it happening and slid down the wall so no injuries. Blood pressure very low. Just don’t want to go back to the doctor until I’ve had my second vaccination so taking it easy. Drinking lots of water and will go a walk with Kev and Louie as I need to keep my activity up and any problems he’s with me.



So sorry to hear of your friends husbands diagnosis. Having your support I’am sure will help her immensely in the days to come.

Sorry to hear you had another fainting spell. Pushing the fluids will help.


Sending some warm Florida sun. To all who need it 

It was 85 here yesterday high today is supposed to be 82.

I finished some errands yesterday and birthday gifts pulled together to be sent. I have all the invitations to granddaughters wedding shower addressed  and ready to be mailed. Still working on masks and decorating ideas.

Falcon 9 rocket went off yesterday morning. Was to early for me to pull myself out of bed and go to backyard to look.

Some exercise today and then quiet day after.


Have a great Thursday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah no Julie, hope you are feeling better now. Glad to hear not hurt when fainting.  Hope the walk with Louie was nice.  Sending good thoughts your way, blood pressure goes back to your normal. 

Robo, good to hear from you. Nice weather you are having. Neat to hear rocket went off, and you could see it. Only part I saw from another rocket weeks ago, was the streak across the sky as was the booster falling back to earth.

Overcast now, but warm enough as heard my neighbor chicken. Guess it wanted to announce it was outside it’s coop.

Ready for my walk, as does seem nice out.  Too bad not for almost 3 hours.  The joys of a long morning with such an early start.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Quite a rainy day, with some noisy downpours as yellow radar colors went over us more than a few times.  No flash flooding was issued, but the roads were very flooded as we went to do a Target run, as had to get some more cereal and some can goods, with candy tossed in the cart too.  Little one was with me, hence things in my cart, including candy that was not on my list.  Seems some of the roads we went by had police blocking access, as you could see high the water was on the the road.  And the little creek we cross over, by a newer, more wide and study bridge, saw the creek so high was starting to cross over the bridge.   No need to go out further in this messy evening.  Also as we went by the highway, looked like a non moving bumper to bumper traffic.  Was relieved I could go around using that highway.
> 
> Was glad to be home and dry.  Chicken nuggets in the fryer, then some steamed cut vegetables, and some mashed taters, dinner was done.  Very full, and chilling with my cup of tea.
> 
> Julie, so sad that friend’s family.  Good to have friends to lean on when the going gets tough.  Sending them some good thoughts that they have time to make more memories together.
> 
> Yay for Paris’s DD graduation coming up. I hope to see my little one do that next December. Time has certainly flown by.
> 
> Schumi, sounded like a nice evening. Hope you get a good night’s sleep after all that walking today. I had a restless bedmate, so I am looking forward to a better sleep tonight.
> 
> Thirsty Thursday is coming tomorrow morning. Yay! And I will be partaking with my morning cup of breakfast tea.
> 
> Hey diddle, with the rainy cloud cover, no seeing the cow jump over the moon. Hope your sleep is deep and may homies wake refreshed after that good sleep.


It really is exciting to go through these milestones with our kids!  And December will be here before you know for your DD!!



Monykalyn said:


> Glad to see hump day meme's-2 more days to weekend. East side of country getting our rain from yesterday it seems.
> Leftover night tonite, but thinking taco soup for tomorrow...
> so sorry, hope it is a comfort  knowing she has friends she can lean on.
> Good for her!!
> Dog has been clingy tonite. 45# lap puppy-yeah. He's too cute to resist though.
> 
> Sweet dreams to all!


Taco soup....thats sounds interesting!  I've never had it, but I'll bet quite tasty!



schumigirl said:


> Lynne, yes a restless husband can disturb your sleep. Hope you get a better one tonight and hope the rain ceases a little for you. We`ve had ultra dry weather this week which has been lovely......
> 
> 
> Monyk.....hope you`re settled back into everyday routine now......and yes, puppies are so hard to resist.....
> 
> 
> 
> Had a wonderful sleep last night, I think walking in the fresh air definitely helps......it was very still during the night, so no breeze to disturb.
> 
> Did hear a load of sirens in the distance early hours, sounded more than one, haven`t seen anything in the local news this morning, so hope it was nothing. They don`t usualy run the sirens in the night, but someone must have been in their way.
> 
> Wine not coming till between 11 and midday, grocery delivery between midday and 1pm, and board game between 3 and 5, so we`ll be heading out a walk this morning after all. It`s calm and not too cold, so should be nice enough. I doubt we`ll make the recommended 10,000 steps for a while, but for us 5,000 in a day is just dandy right now.
> 
> Most we did in Orlando was 17,000 steps, and we never spend a full day in the parks, so it`s really easy over there.....
> 
> Short ribs in the slow cooker for tonights dinner, in red wine and rosemary, will have that with some bread as I won`t get a chance to make it this morning now. Lunch is one of my husbands omelettes....so many eggs in the house right now.
> 
> Breakfast out of the way.....will put a load in the washer and head off out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a fabulous Throwback Thirsty Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Sounds like a full day of activity!  And a wine delivery is a good bonus!



Lynne G said:


> Yay, wine and grocery deliveries, Schumi.  Hope your wine already was delivered. And yeah, my DH can be not a good sleeper, but one of the issues, so I am just glad he came back alive, even though hurt for the rest of his life.  And yep, had a very good sleep last night.  Maybe because I was yawning well before my usual bed time, hit the bed at my bedtime, and next thing I heard was the alarm going off.  But so happy I decided to take this Friday off.  I need that long weekend to have another lazy day.  Helps when that break in routine gives me a chance to recharge.
> 
> Ah, Julie must be busy this morning.  Hope all are okay,
> 
> Ooh thick fog this morning, so hard to see anything out my window.  But hoping that’s not chainsaws I hear.  LoL
> 
> But as the fog clears, a high of 70 F will be on my thermometer later in the afternoon.  Woot!  Woot!  That Southern wind is sending the rain, but the warm air too. I should have a no jacket, ooh I feel warm lunchtime walk.
> 
> Lastly, yay, picked up cereal I like, so time for tea cup refill, and a bowl of cereal.
> 
> As also wished, yep, homies throw back some drinks, maybe Schumi will with her delivered wine, and May all the homies have a Terrific Throw Back Thirsty Thursday.


70 degrees sounds great!  Enjoy that walk!
We do have a break in the rain today, but the temps will not get out of the 40s.  Spring is still taking it's time to appear around here....



Realfoodfans said:


> Morning Lynne.  Not too good this morning.  Had one of my fainting episodes.  Felt it happening and slid down the wall so no injuries.  Blood pressure very low.  Just don’t want to go back to the doctor until I’ve had my second vaccination so taking it easy.  Drinking lots of water and will go a walk with Kev and Louie as I need to keep my activity up and any problems he’s with me.


That must be scary!  Good thing you felt it come on and were safe in the end.  Take care!!



Robo56 said:


> Good Thursday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 565067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are doing ok thank you. Granddaughter and fiancé are doing well.  They are busy with wedding plans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that fist vaccine went well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charade sending prayers your mom recovers quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Hope the tea is tasty this morning. Our pools is heated in our community. It helps  when the temps drop at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you had a nice trip. Pictures are great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We love it here.....I’am so thankful we have the opportunity to be here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to your daughter on her fantastic grades. I’am sure she will ace the test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a achieved a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear of your friends husbands diagnosis. Having your support I’am sure will help her immensely in the days to come.
> 
> Sorry to hear you had another fainting spell. Pushing the fluids will help.
> 
> 
> Sending some warm Florida sun. To all who need it
> 
> It was 85 here yesterday high today is supposed to be 82.
> 
> I finished some errands yesterday and birthday gifts pulled together to be sent. I have all the invitations to granddaughters wedding shower addressed  and ready to be mailed. Still working on masks and decorating ideas.
> 
> Falcon 9 rocket went off yesterday morning. Was to early for me to pull myself out of bed and go to backyard to look.
> 
> Some exercise today and then quiet day after.
> 
> 
> Have a great Thursday everyone.
> 
> View attachment 565070


Hi Robo!  Beautiful butterflies and purple!
Hope you can enjoy your gorgeous weather!!





I need to pick up a new dimmer switch at Home Depot today.  Ours seems to have gone bad, and DH can change it out.
Also need to get in touch with our CPA regarding our taxes.  He emailed and I have some questions. Hopefully those will be all done soon!

Read this morning the United Airlines will be adding a few nonstop routes from Milwaukee, beginning the end of May.  One of those routes includes Pensacola!!!  That is so exciting for me!  I fly to Pensacola several times a year, and it always means layovers....usually in Atlanta.  This will shorten up those travel days quite a bit. Whoo hoo!!!

Bison burgers were delicious last night!  Such a lean meat and still flavorful.  Making 'gourmet' salads tonight.
Will also bake some chicken breast to top it off.  
DH said he didn't like the number on the scale, and wants to drop a couple pounds before his golf trip to Texas.    

Thirsty Thursday is upon us!  Having that steaming hot cup of coffee right now.  Also had a banana already, and deciding what else for breakfast today.

Wise words from good ole Ben, lol!!


----------



## keishashadow

Good Thursday all 

Thankfully, funeral details are all in place. Lots of moving parts this time for Me.   Not a task I tend to undertake lightly, you want to do right by family.  

Off soon for 3rd dye job on tresses in under a month.  Oh please, let me still have hair after it’s fixed lol

Lynne. How’s the new hair do?
Charade- hugs & prayers for your mom!


Realfoodfans said:


> On one of our walks from home there is an estate built on what was the parkland site of a Victorian Psychiatric Hospital.


First thing that crossed my mine was wondering if any ghost sightings?


schumigirl said:


> Definitely a few posts that may have made mac lose her cool.....but she never does......cool, calm and very together, yes, always the lady!!!


One, twice, three times a lady...


schumigirl said:


> Ended up with chicken piccata tonight


That dish needs a deft hand or can be a disaster...been, there done that lol. A mistake u only make once


schumigirl said:


> I chose Dr Zchivago as the first one.....I have seen it before of course, but I love it, and amazingly a couple of the women haven`t.


Seriously?  How could u miss it lol


schumigirl said:


> I know I`m sure I almost caught the cold listening to both you ladies regale me with tales of the cold you experience at times up there..


Something is wrong with me...first read would swear you said “tales of the crypt” lol


schumigirl said:


> I have several friends who love mint tea, I never got the taste for it. Have had them a couple of times, but they’ll never be a favourite.


So many say it fixes tummy troubles, just can’t get thru a cup


macraven said:


> Almost two weeks now since I had the second round of Moderna and all side effects are gone for me.


Wonderful to hear!


macraven said:


> Just because I have had both shots does not mean I am 100% safe.
> Just means I won’t need hospitalization and could recovery at home if I fall into that 6% range of being infected.


Again, wonderful to hear...if only more people would give it some deep thought


schumigirl said:


> Had some fresh crab today bought from the shore front. Had a few too many bits of shell in it, but still so nice.


Fresh crab??? That’s a thing? Lol lucky duck


J'aime Paris said:


> I will start the bison burgers for dinner in about an hour.


Have never been able to bring myself to try it.  They do grown them on farms here


J'aime Paris said:


> DD got a 100% on the exam.....she really worries too much. I think it's her "process".


Yea!  IDK better to be on top of it and have some worries that to be casual about it and tank.. Good for her!


----------



## macraven

Our heavy rains started an hour ago

(it’s not like I need a reason to stay in the house)

Going to rain most of the day here.


Hope all the homies will have a great day!


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, Keisha, my hair looks nice. My salon has the mix written down that I always use, so same color, though some months it fads more than others. Was ready for a refresh.  Plus, just an inch off, as hair is feeling dry, so off with the very dry ends.  Hope you are doing well, and well, pink hair is in.  It’s Spring ya know.  No, actually, I hope you get the hair color you want.  

Mac, sorry I am sharing my rain. Good to be inside when the weather is bad. Hope you are doing well.

Ooh almost lunchtime.  Woot!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Thursday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 565067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are doing ok thank you. Granddaughter and fiancé are doing well.  They are busy with wedding plans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that fist vaccine went well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charade sending prayers your mom recovers quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Hope the tea is tasty this morning. Our pools is heated in our community. It helps  when the temps drop at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you had a nice trip. Pictures are great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We love it here.....I’am so thankful we have the opportunity to be here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to your daughter on her fantastic grades. I’am sure she will ace the test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a achieved a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear of your friends husbands diagnosis. Having your support I’am sure will help her immensely in the days to come.
> 
> Sorry to hear you had another fainting spell. Pushing the fluids will help.
> 
> 
> Sending some warm Florida sun. To all who need it
> 
> It was 85 here yesterday high today is supposed to be 82.
> 
> I finished some errands yesterday and birthday gifts pulled together to be sent. I have all the invitations to granddaughters wedding shower addressed  and ready to be mailed. Still working on masks and decorating ideas.
> 
> Falcon 9 rocket went off yesterday morning. Was to early for me to pull myself out of bed and go to backyard to look.
> 
> Some exercise today and then quiet day after.
> 
> 
> Have a great Thursday everyone.
> 
> View attachment 565070




What fun you must be having organising the shower for your granddaughter.....I`m sure it`ll all be beautiful, you have exquisite taste. 

And nice youre enjoying some lovely weather......not jealous at all.....lol.....

Still following all the rocket info....fascinating. Enjoy your very relaxing sounding day......






Lynne G said:


> Ah no Julie, hope you are feeling better now. Glad to hear not hurt when fainting.  Hope the walk with Louie was nice.  Sending good thoughts your way, blood pressure goes back to your normal.
> 
> Robo, good to hear from you. Nice weather you are having. Neat to hear rocket went off, and you could see it. Only part I saw from another rocket weeks ago, was the streak across the sky as was the booster falling back to earth.
> 
> Overcast now, but warm enough as heard my neighbor chicken. Guess it wanted to announce it was outside it’s coop.
> 
> Ready for my walk, as does seem nice out.  Too bad not for almost 3 hours.  The joys of a long morning with such an early start.



hope you enjoyed the walk and yes, hope you`re happy with the new hair do......





J'aime Paris said:


> It really is exciting to go through these milestones with our kids!  And December will be here before you know for your DD!!
> 
> 
> Taco soup....thats sounds interesting!  I've never had it, but I'll bet quite tasty!
> 
> 
> Sounds like a full day of activity!  And a wine delivery is a good bonus!
> 
> 
> 70 degrees sounds great!  Enjoy that walk!
> We do have a break in the rain today, but the temps will not get out of the 40s.  Spring is still taking it's time to appear around here....
> 
> 
> That must be scary!  Good thing you felt it come on and were safe in the end.  Take care!!
> 
> 
> Hi Robo!  Beautiful butterflies and purple!
> Hope you can enjoy your gorgeous weather!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to pick up a new dimmer switch at Home Depot today.  Ours seems to have gone bad, and DH can change it out.
> Also need to get in touch with our CPA regarding our taxes.  He emailed and I have some questions. Hopefully those will be all done soon!
> 
> Read this morning the United Airlines will be adding a few nonstop routes from Milwaukee, beginning the end of May.  One of those routes includes Pensacola!!!  That is so exciting for me!  I fly to Pensacola several times a year, and it always means layovers....usually in Atlanta.  This will shorten up those travel days quite a bit. Whoo hoo!!!
> 
> Bison burgers were delicious last night!  Such a lean meat and still flavorful.  Making 'gourmet' salads tonight.
> Will also bake some chicken breast to top it off.
> DH said he didn't like the number on the scale, and wants to drop a couple pounds before his golf trip to Texas.
> 
> Thirsty Thursday is upon us!  Having that steaming hot cup of coffee right now.  Also had a banana already, and deciding what else for breakfast today.
> 
> Wise words from good ole Ben, lol!!
> View attachment 565076




Yep, wine arrived.....

I hope spring reaches you soon, we are loving this spring weather so far......and bisoon burger is a funny one. Tom loved it apparently, I didn`t try it but have tried a bison french style sausage which was very nice, but quite strong tasting for me. They sound lovely though.

Good news on the United flights....will make it much easier for you, it`s nice having more options. 

Have a great day Lori......





keishashadow said:


> Good Thursday all
> 
> Thankfully, funeral details are all in place. Lots of moving parts this time for Me.   Not a task I tend to undertake lightly, you want to do right by family.
> 
> Off soon for 3rd dye job on tresses in under a month.  Oh please, let me still have hair after it’s fixed lol
> 
> Lynne. How’s the new hair do?
> Charade- hugs & prayers for your mom!
> 
> First thing that crossed my mine was wondering if any ghost sightings?
> 
> One, twice, three times a lady...
> 
> That dish needs a deft hand or can be a disaster...been, there done that lol. A mistake u only make once
> 
> Seriously?  How could u miss it lol
> 
> Something is wrong with me...first read would swear you said “tales of the crypt” lol
> 
> So many say it fixes tummy troubles, just can’t get thru a cup
> 
> Wonderful to hear!
> 
> Again, wonderful to hear...if only more people would give it some deep thought
> 
> Fresh crab??? That’s a thing? Lol lucky duck
> 
> Have never been able to bring myself to try it.  They do grown them on farms here
> 
> Yea!  IDK better to be on top of it and have some worries that to be casual about it and tank.. Good for her!




Tales of the crypt....lol......I could use that description on something or other.....lol....

Yep, we have some lovely seafood off most areas of the UK coastline. Tom is good with buying whole fresh crabs/lobsters and cracking and getting the meat out himself. He is incredibly careful I get no shell....but these ones were already dressed by the fish man. 

I have tried mint tea for tummy issues, but like you can`t get through a full cup, I much prefer ginger or turmeric. Gave one of my friends the book I have on the FODMAP plan for folks with tummy issues....it was like a bible to me at one time and after a month or so she has learned so much and issues are less for her, but she drinks two cups of mint tea every day now.....bleurgh.....but I`m glad the book helped her as she didn`t get a very good consultant to deal with. 

Once again, good luck with the new do today.....this time it`ll be perfect....I`m sure!!! 

Oh Johnny Depp got the shaft again. He wasn`t allowed to overturn the decision on Amber Heard.....amazing she can get away with it. I know neither are perfect, but when you listen to those tapes.....he has the patience of a saint ignoring her goading. TeamJohnny here. I don`t think the judges can have listened to them.








macraven said:


> Our heavy rains started an hour ago
> 
> (it’s not like I need a reason to stay in the house)
> 
> Going to rain most of the day here.
> 
> 
> Hope all the homies will have a great day!



Oh not more rain!! So many over there are reporting rain.....hope it clears soon, but it`ll help those lovely rose bushes of yours.......



Sending all good wishes to Charade and her mum.





Beautiful day here again. 

Wine arrived just as we came home from our walk, groceries arrived directly on midday and still awaiting board game. Wine is all stored safely, very important. Made some phone calls and then enjoyed lunch.

Walk was lovely this morning, a little chilly, but we went back out this afternoon for a smaller walk to post a card away and then popped some bread in the oven for tonight....beef short ribs smell wonderful.....red wine and rosemary are amazing together. And add in rosemary bread, lush!! 

I could eat it right now......had a cup of lemon and ginger tea instead.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> What fun you must be having organising the shower for your granddaughter.....I`m sure it`ll all be beautiful, you have exquisite taste.
> 
> And nice youre enjoying some lovely weather......not jealous at all.....lol.....
> 
> Still following all the rocket info....fascinating. Enjoy your very relaxing sounding day......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you enjoyed the walk and yes, hope you`re happy with the new hair do......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, wine arrived.....
> 
> I hope spring reaches you soon, we are loving this spring weather so far......and bisoon burger is a funny one. Tom loved it apparently, I didn`t try it but have tried a bison french style sausage which was very nice, but quite strong tasting for me. They sound lovely though.
> 
> Good news on the United flights....will make it much easier for you, it`s nice having more options.
> 
> Have a great day Lori......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tales of the crypt....lol......I could use that description on something or other.....lol....
> 
> Yep, we have some lovely seafood off most areas of the UK coastline. Tom is good with buying whole fresh crabs/lobsters and cracking and getting the meat out himself. He is incredibly careful I get no shell....but these ones were already dressed by the fish man.
> 
> I have tried mint tea for tummy issues, but like you can`t get through a full cup, I much prefer ginger or turmeric. Gave one of my friends the book I have on the FODMAP plan for folks with tummy issues....it was like a bible to me at one time and after a month or so she has learned so much and issues are less for her, but she drinks two cups of mint tea every day now.....bleurgh.....but I`m glad the book helped her as she didn`t get a very good consultant to deal with.
> 
> Once again, good luck with the new do today.....this time it`ll be perfect....I`m sure!!!
> 
> Oh Johnny Depp got the shaft again. He wasn`t allowed to overturn the decision on Amber Heard.....amazing she can get away with it. I know neither are perfect, but when you listen to those tapes.....he has the patience of a saint ignoring her goading. TeamJohnny here. I don`t think the judges can have listened to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh not more rain!! So many over there are reporting rain.....hope it clears soon, but it`ll help those lovely rose bushes of yours.......
> 
> 
> 
> Sending all good wishes to Charade and her mum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful day here again.
> 
> Wine arrived just as we came home from our walk, groceries arrived directly on midday and still awaiting board game. Wine is all stored safely, very important. Made some phone calls and then enjoyed lunch.
> 
> Walk was lovely this morning, a little chilly, but we went back out this afternoon for a smaller walk to post a card away and then popped some bread in the oven for tonight....beef short ribs smell wonderful.....red wine and rosemary are amazing together. And add in rosemary bread, lush!!
> 
> I could eat it right now......had a cup of lemon and ginger tea instead.


Glad wine is safe and sound!  Must attend to the important chores right away!
Your short ribs in wine sound so delish!  You have a very lucky family!



keishashadow said:


> Good Thursday all
> 
> Thankfully, funeral details are all in place. Lots of moving parts this time for Me.   Not a task I tend to undertake lightly, you want to do right by family.
> 
> Off soon for 3rd dye job on tresses in under a month.  Oh please, let me still have hair after it’s fixed lol
> 
> Lynne. How’s the new hair do?
> Charade- hugs & prayers for your mom!
> 
> First thing that crossed my mine was wondering if any ghost sightings?
> 
> One, twice, three times a lady...
> 
> That dish needs a deft hand or can be a disaster...been, there done that lol. A mistake u only make once
> 
> Seriously?  How could u miss it lol
> 
> Something is wrong with me...first read would swear you said “tales of the crypt” lol
> 
> So many say it fixes tummy troubles, just can’t get thru a cup
> 
> Wonderful to hear!
> 
> Again, wonderful to hear...if only more people would give it some deep thought
> 
> Fresh crab??? That’s a thing? Lol lucky duck
> 
> Have never been able to bring myself to try it.  They do grown them on farms here
> 
> Yea!  IDK better to be on top of it and have some worries that to be casual about it and tank.. Good for her!


I'm sure the funeral arrangements will be perfect....
Hope you get the color correct to your liking!

We like all sorts of unconventional meat.....bear, venison, elk, turtle (DH grandma makes incredible turtle soup), boar and a variety of fowl.  DHs family members are avid hunters and we've tried most everything!





Got all my errands finished for today.
Looking at golf shorts to order for DH birthday.  His bday is in April, and that's really just around the corner. He favors a particular brand, but they are pricey.  $110 for shorts!  Geez!  I guess he has good taste, lol!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Glad wine is safe and sound!  Must attend to the important chores right away!
> Your short ribs in wine sound so delish!  You have a very lucky family!
> 
> 
> I'm sure the funeral arrangements will be perfect....
> Hope you get the color correct to your liking!
> 
> We like all sorts of unconventional meat.....bear, venison, elk, turtle (DH grandma makes incredible turtle soup), boar and a variety of fowl.  DHs family members are avid hunters and we've tried most everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got all my errands finished for today.
> Looking at golf shorts to order for DH birthday.  His bday is in April, and that's really just around the corner. He favors a particular brand, but they are pricey.  $110 for shorts!  Geez!  I guess he has good taste, lol!



Good taste doesn`t come cheap Lori......always our argument about wine.....lol......some friends disagree....doesn`t stop them drinking it! Yes, April is just around the corner, I`m sure your DH will love those as a gift.

I`ve tried Boar and a lot of different meats mostly in Europe....Germany and France especially. But, never had bear ...didn`t even know you could eat bear.....duh!! Nor elk or turtle.....again, didn`t know you could eat turtles......you are quite adventurous for sure.

I won`t eat snails. Wouldn`t even attempt them when they were offered in France, nor frogs legs.....but most other things apart from offal, yes, why not try them. Venison as long as it`s not too gamey, ie....like liver, I enjoy it, but I need a sauce with the filet which isn`t necessary with beef.




Dinner over......the short ribs were delicious. And rather unusual with bread instead of mashed potatoes or roast. But, it was enough. Slow cooker is somthing I wouldn`t be without. I have three, two larger and one smaller one. All ideal when we have larger get togethers......I yearn for those days again. 

Sun is still shining, but much cooler now. Supposed to be rain in the morning, so will pop to our village butcher then walk in the afternoon. 

Made some blueberry muffins today so one of those with a cup of tea will be next, then we have two mango`s that are completely ripe so will chop them up later. 

Time for tea.


----------



## cam757

Afternoon All, 

It has been a few days so I am trying to catch up.  Hope everyone is well.  Nothing exciting going on.  Wish that would change   Weather is beautiful today.  In the high 70s and sunny. 80s for tomorrow.  Went out and picked up a salad for lunch and walked around outside and soaked up some sun. 

I finished my audible book, The Thursday Murder Club.  I had to restart it but once I did I really enjoyed it. This is the author's first novel and he definitely hit it out of the park.  I can easily see it being adapted into a movie or series.  I am looking forward to reading the 2nd book he has in the works.

DS started back school in-person this week.  Everything went fine. He did say that he and another kid were the only ones in his Geometry class.  Normally, I would guess that there are about 25 or so. The most was in his Spanish II class with a whopping 8 kids.  I am glad he is back though, even though it is just 2 days a week.  He needed a change or scenery and I have no regrets.



schumigirl said:


> Line of Duty is back on here, started last night, it`s a BBC show we have that recording every week and we`ll watch it altogether.....that`s a good series if you haven`t seen it. There are five previous seasons to watch. Gritty. Will Google Firefly Lane.



I love Line of Duty.  I even got DH hooked.  Hopefully it will air in the US in a few months or so.  I am really looking forward to it.



schumigirl said:


> Oh Johnny Depp got the shaft again. He wasn`t allowed to overturn the decision on Amber Heard.....amazing she can get away with it. I know neither are perfect, but when you listen to those tapes.....he has the patience of a saint ignoring her goading. TeamJohnny here. I don`t think the judges can have listened to them.



Totally agree.  Team Johnny here too.



Charade67 said:


> My mom will be spending at lease 1 night in ICU and possibly a week in the hospital. They had to remove about 5 inches of her colon. The mass was the size of a baseball.
> My aunt is going to try to get a HIPAA code from the hospital so they will talk to me directly.



Bless her.  I pray for quick healing. 



Monykalyn said:


> Back to reality. Flights were fine. Going through customs in Atlanta was a breeze-not sure if we traveled at odd time or what-but airport NOT busy. Leaving cancun was fairly easy-until I forgot I had forgotten to put bottle of very expensive tequila in checked luggage-had to run back and pay for another bag we'd intended as carry on  Ah well-it made it home just fine, as did my bottles of vanilla and hand carved mayan calander. Chichen Itza was amazing-great tour guide-as was the lunch and cenote swim Friday. Saturday was another beach day, with dinner at Puerto Madero with table overlooking Lagoon side. Covid tests in hand airport shuttle call at 5 am-breezed through although just had to sign a (teeny tiny writing) paper attesting we had negative covid tests in past 72 hours (CDC guide is actually 3 days NOT strict 72 hours)-not a single time did I ever have to produce the test! DD and her friend-who came late Thursday-are there til saturday. They are doing all inclusive for 4 days-and apparently enjoying every bit of it. Although DD did say our outstanding servers asked where I was today!
> Sorry in advance for longness!



Love the pics. Looks like a great time.  



Realfoodfans said:


> Not too good this morning. Had one of my fainting episodes. Felt it happening and slid down the wall so no injuries. Blood pressure very low. Just don’t want to go back to the doctor until I’ve had my second vaccination so taking it easy. Drinking lots of water and will go a walk with Kev and Louie as I need to keep my activity up and any problems he’s with me.



Oh no.  Glad you are okay.  I can imagine that can be very scary to experience.


----------



## Charade67

Quick hello from Columbia, SC. I had to get a room about 20 miles from the hospital where Mom is. There's some sort of women's conference in town on Saturday and all the local hotel rooms are booked. 

Mom was moved into a regular room today, so that is good news. I will visit her tomorrow morning. 

I will resume regular posting when I get back home. 

There is a Krispy Kreme down the street from my hotel. I may have to stop in for my free donut.


----------



## macraven

That is wonderful you are there and can see your mom !

She will be thrilled to see you!

Prayers for her to have a complete healing.


----------



## Monykalyn

Rain most of day, sloppy commute to Branson. Stopped for a bit when I got home so hens dashed to garden for bugs, and I got the eggs-2 eggs each in 2 different boxes. Not sure what is going on as they usually compete for same box...Dog "sharing" chair with me right now. Was good day for the taco soup-super easy to put together and meat box delivered today too. Stocking up on steaks for grill when nice weather returns.


schumigirl said:


> have tried mint tea for tummy issues, but like you can`t get through a full cup, I much prefer ginger or turmeric. Gave one of my friends the book I have on the FODMAP plan for folks with tummy issues....it was like a bible to me at one time and after a month or so she has learned so much and issues are less for her, but she drinks two cups of mint tea every day now.....bleurgh.....but I`m glad the book helped her as she didn`t get a very good consultant to deal with.


 Yeah mint or ginger works good for upset stomach. Love that you did the FODMAP diet! Often recommended for irritable bowel issues. 


Charade67 said:


> Mom was moved into a regular room today, so that is good news.


 Hope she continues to do well!

Think I may head to bed early with a cup of tea (did have a glass of wine while soup simmered)

Hope all have a good night!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, so glad you were able to be close to visit your mom, Charade.  Sending her well wishes, and hope she goes home soon, feeling much better.  

MonyK, yay for evening tea.

Not a fan of other animal meat and almost any kind of stuff from the water.

Ah, so glad I can sleep in late, or at least not move fast and awake to an alarm. Woot to tomorrow being a Friday.

May all have a most lovely sleep.  Sweet dreams and happy thoughts.


----------



## macraven

Can any of you give me your recipe of taco soup?


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Afternoon All,
> 
> It has been a few days so I am trying to catch up.  Hope everyone is well.  Nothing exciting going on.  Wish that would change   Weather is beautiful today.  In the high 70s and sunny. 80s for tomorrow.  Went out and picked up a salad for lunch and walked around outside and soaked up some sun.
> 
> I finished my audible book, The Thursday Murder Club.  I had to restart it but once I did I really enjoyed it. This is the author's first novel and he definitely hit it out of the park.  I can easily see it being adapted into a movie or series.  I am looking forward to reading the 2nd book he has in the works.
> 
> DS started back school in-person this week.  Everything went fine. He did say that he and another kid were the only ones in his Geometry class.  Normally, I would guess that there are about 25 or so. The most was in his Spanish II class with a whopping 8 kids.  I am glad he is back though, even though it is just 2 days a week.  He needed a change or scenery and I have no regrets.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Line of Duty.  I even got DH hooked.  Hopefully it will air in the US in a few months or so.  I am really looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree.  Team Johnny here too.
> 
> 
> 
> Bless her.  I pray for quick healing.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pics. Looks like a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no.  Glad you are okay.  I can imagine that can be very scary to experience.



Yay.....TeamJohnny!!!

I am so happy to hear your son is settled in school. hope he continues to do very well back, yes,  they do need that contact and change of scenery.

We are going to try and keep all the episodes of LoD till we have them all and binge watch, if we can resist. We were late to watching that show and watched 4 seasons in a week.....lol......so good. Friends have said the first episode was as good as before.

I do need to buy that Richard Osman book, it sounds good, I had no idea he had written a book, reviews are very good. I was waiting on non essential stores opening up and bookshops are in that class.....but may just order it from our book store we use for the book group. Thank you for the recommendation.

Glad you have some nice weather....it really does make all the difference.






Charade67 said:


> Quick hello from Columbia, SC. I had to get a room about 20 miles from the hospital where Mom is. There's some sort of women's conference in town on Saturday and all the local hotel rooms are booked.
> 
> Mom was moved into a regular room today, so that is good news. I will visit her tomorrow morning.
> 
> I will resume regular posting when I get back home.
> 
> There is a Krispy Kreme down the street from my hotel. I may have to stop in for my free donut.




Happy to hear you get to see your mum today Charade.......I`m sure you`ll feel a lot happier when you see her yourself. Continued good wishes for her improvement, and enjoy those Krispy Kreme`s.





Monykalyn said:


> Rain most of day, sloppy commute to Branson. Stopped for a bit when I got home so hens dashed to garden for bugs, and I got the eggs-2 eggs each in 2 different boxes. Not sure what is going on as they usually compete for same box...Dog "sharing" chair with me right now. Was good day for the taco soup-super easy to put together and meat box delivered today too. Stocking up on steaks for grill when nice weather returns.
> Yeah mint or ginger works good for upset stomach. Love that you did the FODMAP diet! Often recommended for irritable bowel issues.
> Hope she continues to do well!
> 
> Think I may head to bed early with a cup of tea (did have a glass of wine while soup simmered)
> 
> Hope all have a good night!




I`ve recommended that FODMAP plan to so many people who are having/had tummy issues. It was the consultant I saw when I started having issues, first thing he suggested I have a look at, had never heard of it before him. That was about 4 or so years ago now. Of course sometimes it doesn`t matter what you eat, but for most of the time I use it as a good guideline. Certainly avoiding alliums helps massively....I miss onions. But can occasionally eat the green part of the scallion and leeks. The science of it is quite interesting. 

Ginger and turmeric are two things I try to eat regularly, and in teas too. Both are tremendous as relief and prevention. 

Sounds like a lovely night for you, and a glass of wine is always nice. 





Well, had another earlyish night last night. I normally sleep well anyway, but this week, out for the count. 

No walk this morning as we do have a few things to do, but will go out this afternoon for a walk if the rain isn`t bad. Looks good for now, but rain is on the cards. It is very breezy however.

Trying to decide whether to have eggs for breakfast or lunch.....and not a clue for dinner tonight. Asked last night what everyone wanted.......got the shoulder shrug and the words, anything......ok. Anything. Will think on later. Might have some lamb leg steaks, we do love lamb. Second night having a red wine based sauce and rosemary too, but they didn`t offer up any other ideas, so decision made. 

Looking forward to Monday. We have some more restrictions being lifted and we can meet up to 6 people outside at the one time, 2 different households can meet up, outdoor swimming pools can open up and although they tell you to stay at home as much as possible, we can drive out further than local areas. Social distancing rules still apply and of course masks are still in place. Most of the country seems to have a very good compliance of those. But all going well on April 12th hair and nail salons will open up, along with libraries and theme parks and outdoor food can be served in pubs, cafe`s and restaurants.....not that our weather is always ideal. Few other things too which will be good.

We tend not to eat outdoors generally as people can smoke outside, and there`s nothing worse trying to eat when folks are smoking around you. So, we`ll choose carefully. But, as of now, the route out of our lockdown is looking good. 








































Have a wonderful and happy Friday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, Friday’s yay!  

Just can’t not be that early bird. Still up before the sun. But so happy a lazy start, which means still that teapot on the stove, and washer and dyer have been having their workout as on my third round, and enjoying a third cup of tea. While I will put a lemon in my tea, almost always it is plain. Like today’s breakfast tea.

Time change for you this weekend Schumi? Guess we are getting used to that still very dark early mornings and much lighter evenings. Best time to enjoy a full day of sun is near the Summer solstice. At least it is usually warm then, and so nice to be out on those evenings.

Mostly overcast, as sunrise was about a half hour ago, abd not very bright out. And a very windy afternoon will arrive, and that high weather system’s wind will blow the clouds away, and a nice afternoon high temp of 75F will be so appreciated. And as a high weather system is the cause of that windy clearing, a super sunny all day sunny Saturday. And the high tomorrow is 70 F. Yay! But as a high weather system is usually from the North, those high 50 high days will start the week days next week, but still will be full day sunny days. But that’s okay. What our March and April are, getting warmer, but still some cooler days tossed in there. And yeah, not unusual to see snow in March and April. But our green is starting, and aww, my daffodils are grown and a beautiful yellow color flowers in my otherwise brown and gray looking garden. Though the tulips are up a bit more, and my sister gave me pink tulips, so they are planted and hope they look as pretty as they do now, as they are in bloom. Time of year our garden centers are busy. Not warm enough to plant most new yet, but by end of April, ground should be easy to dig in, and chance of close to freezing morning is not going to occur.

Super Duper Saturday homies.  And hope all are having a  Good Morning.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, our slightly darker mornings don’t last long at all. I’m always amazed how dark it is in the US early mornings compared to here. We’re light at the moment just after 5.30, into April official sunrise will be well before 6 but light before that, so we don’t suffer from dark mornings. We do look forward to lighter evenings too.




Got a lot done today.......and managed 5000 steps too, not quite the recommended 10,000 a day, but it’s fine. Very breezy and cool out there, but sun is warm out of the breeze. 

Got some lovely lamb leg steaks for dinner tonight, quick sizzle under the grill (broiler) and they’re done. Made a red wine and rosemary sauce to go with them, doing some parameter potatoes and they’re having broccoli while I’ll have griddled peppers. 

Dropped off my friends granddaughter‘s Easter eggs and gifts for next week in case I don’t get the chance as she’s going to spend 2 weeks with her dad, he lives an hour away but sees her as much as he can. She loves going to spend time with him.

Think we’ll watch the second PoTC tonight.....watched the first a week or so ago, always enjoy them.

Getting hungry and it’s not even 4.30!


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Good taste doesn`t come cheap Lori......always our argument about wine.....lol......some friends disagree....doesn`t stop them drinking it! Yes, April is just around the corner, I`m sure your DH will love those as a gift.
> 
> I`ve tried Boar and a lot of different meats mostly in Europe....Germany and France especially. But, never had bear ...didn`t even know you could eat bear.....duh!! Nor elk or turtle.....again, didn`t know you could eat turtles......you are quite adventurous for sure.
> 
> I won`t eat snails. Wouldn`t even attempt them when they were offered in France, nor frogs legs.....but most other things apart from offal, yes, why not try them. Venison as long as it`s not too gamey, ie....like liver, I enjoy it, but I need a sauce with the filet which isn`t necessary with beef.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner over......the short ribs were delicious. And rather unusual with bread instead of mashed potatoes or roast. But, it was enough. Slow cooker is somthing I wouldn`t be without. I have three, two larger and one smaller one. All ideal when we have larger get togethers......I yearn for those days again.
> 
> Sun is still shining, but much cooler now. Supposed to be rain in the morning, so will pop to our village butcher then walk in the afternoon.
> 
> Made some blueberry muffins today so one of those with a cup of tea will be next, then we have two mango`s that are completely ripe so will chop them up later.
> 
> Time for tea.


Tried snails once...they weren't good at all!   But I do like frog legs!
Blueberry muffins are a classic good choice!



cam757 said:


> Afternoon All,
> 
> It has been a few days so I am trying to catch up.  Hope everyone is well.  Nothing exciting going on.  Wish that would change   Weather is beautiful today.  In the high 70s and sunny. 80s for tomorrow.  Went out and picked up a salad for lunch and walked around outside and soaked up some sun.
> 
> I finished my audible book, The Thursday Murder Club.  I had to restart it but once I did I really enjoyed it. This is the author's first novel and he definitely hit it out of the park.  I can easily see it being adapted into a movie or series.  I am looking forward to reading the 2nd book he has in the works.
> 
> DS started back school in-person this week.  Everything went fine. He did say that he and another kid were the only ones in his Geometry class.  Normally, I would guess that there are about 25 or so. The most was in his Spanish II class with a whopping 8 kids.  I am glad he is back though, even though it is just 2 days a week.  He needed a change or scenery and I have no regrets.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Line of Duty.  I even got DH hooked.  Hopefully it will air in the US in a few months or so.  I am really looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree.  Team Johnny here too.
> 
> 
> 
> Bless her.  I pray for quick healing.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pics. Looks like a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no.  Glad you are okay.  I can imagine that can be very scary to experience.


Glad your DS is happy back at school!
Enjoy the beautiful 80s weather!!    Currently 36 by me at almost noon, boo hoo!!



Charade67 said:


> Quick hello from Columbia, SC. I had to get a room about 20 miles from the hospital where Mom is. There's some sort of women's conference in town on Saturday and all the local hotel rooms are booked.
> 
> Mom was moved into a regular room today, so that is good news. I will visit her tomorrow morning.
> 
> I will resume regular posting when I get back home.
> 
> There is a Krispy Kreme down the street from my hotel. I may have to stop in for my free donut.


Krispy Kreme sounds like a great idea.
Glad your mom is in a regular room.  That's a good sign!!



Monykalyn said:


> Rain most of day, sloppy commute to Branson. Stopped for a bit when I got home so hens dashed to garden for bugs, and I got the eggs-2 eggs each in 2 different boxes. Not sure what is going on as they usually compete for same box...Dog "sharing" chair with me right now. Was good day for the taco soup-super easy to put together and meat box delivered today too. Stocking up on steaks for grill when nice weather returns.
> Yeah mint or ginger works good for upset stomach. Love that you did the FODMAP diet! Often recommended for irritable bowel issues.
> Hope she continues to do well!
> 
> Think I may head to bed early with a cup of tea (did have a glass of wine while soup simmered)
> 
> Hope all have a good night!


Sharing chairs, beds, snacks and just about everything with pets!  Love my babies and wouldn't have it any other way!!



schumigirl said:


> Yay.....TeamJohnny!!!
> 
> I am so happy to hear your son is settled in school. hope he continues to do very well back, yes,  they do need that contact and change of scenery.
> 
> We are going to try and keep all the episodes of LoD till we have them all and binge watch, if we can resist. We were late to watching that show and watched 4 seasons in a week.....lol......so good. Friends have said the first episode was as good as before.
> 
> I do need to buy that Richard Osman book, it sounds good, I had no idea he had written a book, reviews are very good. I was waiting on non essential stores opening up and bookshops are in that class.....but may just order it from our book store we use for the book group. Thank you for the recommendation.
> 
> Glad you have some nice weather....it really does make all the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to hear you get to see your mum today Charade.......I`m sure you`ll feel a lot happier when you see her yourself. Continued good wishes for her improvement, and enjoy those Krispy Kreme`s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I`ve recommended that FODMAP plan to so many people who are having/had tummy issues. It was the consultant I saw when I started having issues, first thing he suggested I have a look at, had never heard of it before him. That was about 4 or so years ago now. Of course sometimes it doesn`t matter what you eat, but for most of the time I use it as a good guideline. Certainly avoiding alliums helps massively....I miss onions. But can occasionally eat the green part of the scallion and leeks. The science of it is quite interesting.
> 
> Ginger and turmeric are two things I try to eat regularly, and in teas too. Both are tremendous as relief and prevention.
> 
> Sounds like a lovely night for you, and a glass of wine is always nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, had another earlyish night last night. I normally sleep well anyway, but this week, out for the count.
> 
> No walk this morning as we do have a few things to do, but will go out this afternoon for a walk if the rain isn`t bad. Looks good for now, but rain is on the cards. It is very breezy however.
> 
> Trying to decide whether to have eggs for breakfast or lunch.....and not a clue for dinner tonight. Asked last night what everyone wanted.......got the shoulder shrug and the words, anything......ok. Anything. Will think on later. Might have some lamb leg steaks, we do love lamb. Second night having a red wine based sauce and rosemary too, but they didn`t offer up any other ideas, so decision made.
> 
> Looking forward to Monday. We have some more restrictions being lifted and we can meet up to 6 people outside at the one time, 2 different households can meet up, outdoor swimming pools can open up and although they tell you to stay at home as much as possible, we can drive out further than local areas. Social distancing rules still apply and of course masks are still in place. Most of the country seems to have a very good compliance of those. But all going well on April 12th hair and nail salons will open up, along with libraries and theme parks and outdoor food can be served in pubs, cafe`s and restaurants.....not that our weather is always ideal. Few other things too which will be good.
> 
> We tend not to eat outdoors generally as people can smoke outside, and there`s nothing worse trying to eat when folks are smoking around you. So, we`ll choose carefully. But, as of now, the route out of our lockdown is looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful and happy Friday ​


Found Line of Duty on Amazon Prime.  I may give it a watch tonight!
Glad your restrictions are beginning to ease!!!
Your last meme....Truth!!



Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, Friday’s yay!
> 
> Just can’t not be that early bird. Still up before the sun. But so happy a lazy start, which means still that teapot on the stove, and washer and dyer have been having their workout as on my third round, and enjoying a third cup of tea. While I will put a lemon in my tea, almost always it is plain. Like today’s breakfast tea.
> 
> Time change for you this weekend Schumi? Guess we are getting used to that still very dark early mornings and much lighter evenings. Best time to enjoy a full day of sun is near the Summer solstice. At least it is usually warm then, and so nice to be out on those evenings.
> 
> Mostly overcast, as sunrise was about a half hour ago, abd not very bright out. And a very windy afternoon will arrive, and that high weather system’s wind will blow the clouds away, and a nice afternoon high temp of 75F will be so appreciated. And as a high weather system is the cause of that windy clearing, a super sunny all day sunny Saturday. And the high tomorrow is 70 F. Yay! But as a high weather system is usually from the North, those high 50 high days will start the week days next week, but still will be full day sunny days. But that’s okay. What our March and April are, getting warmer, but still some cooler days tossed in there. And yeah, not unusual to see snow in March and April. But our green is starting, and aww, my daffodils are grown and a beautiful yellow color flowers in my otherwise brown and gray looking garden. Though the tulips are up a bit more, and my sister gave me pink tulips, so they are planted and hope they look as pretty as they do now, as they are in bloom. Time of year our garden centers are busy. Not warm enough to plant most new yet, but by end of April, ground should be easy to dig in, and chance of close to freezing morning is not going to occur.
> 
> Super Duper Saturday homies.  And hope all are having a  Good Morning.


We had snow showers last night but nothing stuck on the ground thankfully.  Ground is wet, so no walk today.  And we won't get out of the 30s either.  Warmer days will show up eventually...





Rather gloomy Friday....I guess the weather forecast was correct for a change.  A week of wet and clouds. More for Saturday as well.  Sunshine isn't going to appear until Tuesday according to my weather app.

2 of the 3 grad dress options are being sent back.  One is still a possibility.  I really like it, and so does DD. She wants to give them all a try before making a final decision.  DD has 4 others that will arrive within the next week or two.

Pork for dinner.  Haven't decided on preparation yet, but something will come to mind.  Looking forward to opening a new Pinot Noir tonight.  It's from the Russian River Valley in CA.  I know I'll like it....always favor CA wines!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh Chinese lunch, tasty.  Windy as could be, but sunny out now.  Warm Friday afternoon walk, so nice a  Spring day, other than a bad hair day.  

Pork schnitzel, Paris? And nice to have at least one maybe dress.

Bet Schumi’s house smelled good from their dinner.

Tea time. Afternoon tea, with gram crackers. Close enough, as full still from lunch. Thinking meatball sandwiches for dinner. As picked up some ground beef from the butcher. Easy meal, yay. Unless family not feeling that.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Ooh Chinese lunch, tasty.  Windy as could be, but sunny out now.  Warm Friday afternoon walk, so nice a  Spring day, other than a bad hair day.
> 
> Pork schnitzel, Paris? And nice to have at least one maybe dress.
> 
> Bet Schumi’s house smelled good from their dinner.
> 
> Tea time. Afternoon tea, with gram crackers. Close enough, as full still from lunch. Thinking meatball sandwiches for dinner. As picked up some ground beef from the butcher. Easy meal, yay. Unless family not feeling that.


Pork Schnitzel......oooh, that's a real possibility!  Thanks Lynne!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Tried snails once...they weren't good at all!   But I do like frog legs!
> Blueberry muffins are a classic good choice!
> 
> 
> Glad your DS is happy back at school!
> Enjoy the beautiful 80s weather!!    Currently 36 by me at almost noon, boo hoo!!
> 
> 
> Krispy Kreme sounds like a great idea.
> Glad your mom is in a regular room.  That's a good sign!!
> 
> 
> Sharing chairs, beds, snacks and just about everything with pets!  Love my babies and wouldn't have it any other way!!
> 
> 
> Found Line of Duty on Amazon Prime.  I may give it a watch tonight!
> Glad your restrictions are beginning to ease!!!
> Your last meme....Truth!!
> 
> 
> We had snow showers last night but nothing stuck on the ground thankfully.  Ground is wet, so no walk today.  And we won't get out of the 30s either.  Warmer days will show up eventually...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rather gloomy Friday....I guess the weather forecast was correct for a change.  A week of wet and clouds. More for Saturday as well.  Sunshine isn't going to appear until Tuesday according to my weather app.
> 
> 2 of the 3 grad dress options are being sent back.  One is still a possibility.  I really like it, and so does DD. She wants to give them all a try before making a final decision.  DD has 4 others that will arrive within the next week or two.
> 
> Pork for dinner.  Haven't decided on preparation yet, but something will come to mind.  Looking forward to opening a new Pinot Noir tonight.  It's from the Russian River Valley in CA.  I know I'll like it....always favor CA wines!
> 
> View attachment 565366



lol.....yes, some folks really do need an injection of humour. Some seem to look to be offended. Bring back humour!!

Enjoy LoD, it is really good.....we were so late finding it, but enjoyed a binge watch of it.

Your daughter will find the right dress......and it’ll be perfect.

Russian River.......I’m there!!! We have an Australian Shiraz for tonight, part of the new wines that arrived the other day, cant resist as it’s a new one to try. I think that’s what we’ll go for.

Have a lovely weekend Lori.....




Lynne enjoy that sandwich for dinner.......never eaten one of those.




Dinner was delicious, empty plates all round.

Trying to decide if it PotC or Rocky Horror Picture Show.......feels like one of those nights......dammit janet!!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good Friday night all.

Charade so good you can visit Mum.  Sure she will be pleased to see you. Enjoy your doughnuts!

Lynne glad you enjoyed a relaxing day. I’m drinking more tea today.

We’ve had a bright and sunny day with just one rain shower passing over. Though temperatures dropping overnight as very clear.

We had our walk and then watched the new Judi Dench movie.  Six minutes to midnight. Anything with her I like but it wasn’t much of a storyline.  A lot of it filmed in Llandudno in Wales which is a regular day trip for us (pre-Covid).

Take out fish and chips tonight and a game of Disney Monopoly underway now. L is having a virtual Brownie camp this weekend. I’ll be assisting with the cooking assignments. Charade - I should have got all the badges on her camp blanket but only a few so far!

Couple of “fizzy” head events today but feel a bit better. Thank you for good wishes.  Definitely something I’ll have to address eventually.

Hope everyone is heading into a good weekend.


----------



## J'aime Paris

I may have opened the bottle a bit before 5pm, since I'm on glass number 2 and it's 5:15 right now....
Quite delicious and cheers!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally getting to do a quick stop in!

It's been a busy week at work.  Even though we didn't get home from our visit with dd until Monday evening...the week was super long, tedious and made my brain hurt lol.  We enjoyed our trip to see the kids.  The weather was spectacular, and came home to that 4 letter swear word that started falling Tuesday night.  It was that gross, heavy wet snow that as soon as you touched it with either a shovel, foot or tire it went to slush which turned into ice as the temperature dropped.  Today it is warming up and melting again, but driving the last two days has not been great.  Oh well...I'm crossing my fingers that spring will be arriving here soon.

I'm doing an unexpected flight to see the kids again on Tuesday.  DD starts her new job in a new city, they have given up their childcare spot in the city where they are living right now, and sil is still working.  So Grammie to the rescue.   DD only has 2 days of work next week, so it will just be easier for me to fly down and help out, than for her to take GD to the city with her, and get her to daycare for only two days.  Then DH and the boys will drive down to spend Easter at DD's house and we will all drive back together.    I am looking forward to some Grammie/ GD time!!!!  I have a few activities planned for us to do.  



macraven said:


> Almost two weeks now since I had the second round of Moderna and all side effects are gone for me.


I am soooo glad to hear your feeling better.  


Robo56 said:


> I do like that it’s light longer in the evening. My neighbor asked me if I wanted to go for a swim in the pool yesterday evening and I was doing the back stroke looking at the moon.......LOL....My exercise distraction.


That sounds like a perfect way to spend and evening!!!!!  



Monykalyn said:


> Photo dump- chichen Itza, desert from birthday dinner, and view from beach


Oh my....these pictures were glorious to look at - especially since we had a big dump of heavy wet snow that didn't go away right away.  By tomorrow that dump should be melted away, then the rest of our winter accumulation needs to melt yet.  


Realfoodfans said:


> my friend’s husband has a maintenance plan in place already as two surgeries have not stopped it. She could not talk when they returned but has messaged she is going to need our support over coming months so not a good day. They used to run a children’s charity supporting an orphanage in India then 9 years ago adopted twin toddlers with additional needs. It’s another example of life being unfair. They are such good people.


It is amazing how unfair and cruel life can be to families at times.   It makes us wonder why life gets so challenging.   All we can do is be there.  Sometimes nothing we can say will help, but just being there as a support helps.  


Charade67 said:


> Mom was moved into a regular room today, so that is good news. I will visit her tomorrow morning.


You must be so relieved.  I'll keep sending positive thoughts and prayers sent to her and all of you.  


Lynne G said:


> But our green is starting, and aww, my daffodils are grown and a beautiful yellow color flowers in my otherwise brown and gray looking garden. Though the tulips are up a bit more, and my sister gave me pink tulips, so they are planted and hope they look as pretty as they do now, as they are in bloom. Time of year our garden centers are busy. Not warm enough to plant most new yet, but by end of April, ground should be easy to dig in, and chance of close to freezing morning is not going to occur.


Enjoy your green that is starting again!!!!  The bright spring light and budding trees and flowers It has been a long winter for all of us.  Enjoy all the moments.  


schumigirl said:


> Got a lot done today.......and managed 5000 steps too, not quite the recommended 10,000 a day, but it’s fine. Very breezy and cool out there, but sun is warm out of the breeze.


I love those days, where is sun is warm like that.  My walk last night was like that.  It was cool out - but when I was out of the wind, it was glorious.  Those days when we get lots done , we don't realize how many steps we actually do on those days!  Good job!!!


J'aime Paris said:


> 2 of the 3 grad dress options are being sent back. One is still a possibility. I really like it, and so does DD. She wants to give them all a try before making a final decision. DD has 4 others that will arrive within the next week or two.


I remember grad dressing shopping.  It was a love/hate time.  I remember dd finding " the dress"  but when I seen the price tag, and realized it was more than what we pay for a mortgage payment for a month...I had to tel dd that we couldn't do that dress.  In her true drama form, she was devastated, but we ended up finding a very similar one for a fraction of the cost, and it was sewn with her exact measurements.  It fit like a glove.  She ended up getting a color dress that no one else had, and it was perfect!  She later told me, " Thank god we didn't get the first dress, because I only wore this one for like 2 hours "  Which is exactly why I said no to the first dress.   
I hope you find the prefect one!!!!!!  


Lynne G said:


> Tea time. Afternoon tea, with gram crackers. Close enough, as full still from lunch. Thinking meatball sandwiches for dinner. As picked up some ground beef from the butcher. Easy meal, yay. Unless family not feeling that.


That sounds good.  I'm not sure what I'm going to cook tonight.  I have chicken out, but I really don't feel like that tonight.  I would kill for a burger and fries right about now lol.  I guess we will see what happens.  

Welll...it's time to go home

Have a great night everyone!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Lori......nice choice.....we do enjoy pinot noir. Hope you enjoyed it, perfectly acceptable time to start sipping....... Cheers back at you and enjoy the rest of it....

Well, we changed our choice tonight......after a lot of deliberation....there was a lot of, well, you chose the last one....no, it was you......lol.....I won, but he was glad I chose this one.

Beautiful bottle of wine.










Just saw pumpkin pop in........good to see you, and what a lovely trip you have planned.....have lots of fun with the grandbaby.......sounds lots of fun 

And snow!!!! No, just no.......





Dead Man`s Chest was better than I ever remembered it.....







​

Now watching a show about music in 1983......loved that year!! Very nostalgic watching my teen idols.......I was 16, so music was very important.

Bacon up in the morning........


----------



## J'aime Paris

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally getting to do a quick stop in!
> 
> It's been a busy week at work.  Even though we didn't get home from our visit with dd until Monday evening...the week was super long, tedious and made my brain hurt lol.  We enjoyed our trip to see the kids.  The weather was spectacular, and came home to that 4 letter swear word that started falling Tuesday night.  It was that gross, heavy wet snow that as soon as you touched it with either a shovel, foot or tire it went to slush which turned into ice as the temperature dropped.  Today it is warming up and melting again, but driving the last two days has not been great.  Oh well...I'm crossing my fingers that spring will be arriving here soon.
> 
> I'm doing an unexpected flight to see the kids again on Tuesday.  DD starts her new job in a new city, they have given up their childcare spot in the city where they are living right now, and sil is still working.  So Grammie to the rescue.   DD only has 2 days of work next week, so it will just be easier for me to fly down and help out, than for her to take GD to the city with her, and get her to daycare for only two days.  Then DH and the boys will drive down to spend Easter at DD's house and we will all drive back together.    I am looking forward to some Grammie/ GD time!!!!  I have a few activities planned for us to do.
> 
> 
> I am soooo glad to hear your feeling better.
> 
> That sounds like a perfect way to spend and evening!!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh my....these pictures were glorious to look at - especially since we had a big dump of heavy wet snow that didn't go away right away.  By tomorrow that dump should be melted away, then the rest of our winter accumulation needs to melt yet.
> 
> It is amazing how unfair and cruel life can be to families at times.   It makes us wonder why life gets so challenging.   All we can do is be there.  Sometimes nothing we can say will help, but just being there as a support helps.
> 
> You must be so relieved.  I'll keep sending positive thoughts and prayers sent to her and all of you.
> 
> Enjoy your green that is starting again!!!!  The bright spring light and budding trees and flowers It has been a long winter for all of us.  Enjoy all the moments.
> 
> I love those days, where is sun is warm like that.  My walk last night was like that.  It was cool out - but when I was out of the wind, it was glorious.  Those days when we get lots done , we don't realize how many steps we actually do on those days!  Good job!!!
> 
> I remember grad dressing shopping.  It was a love/hate time.  I remember dd finding " the dress"  but when I seen the price tag, and realized it was more than what we pay for a mortgage payment for a month...I had to tel dd that we couldn't do that dress.  In her true drama form, she was devastated, but we ended up finding a very similar one for a fraction of the cost, and it was sewn with her exact measurements.  It fit like a glove.  She ended up getting a color dress that no one else had, and it was perfect!  She later told me, " Thank god we didn't get the first dress, because I only wore this one for like 2 hours "  Which is exactly why I said no to the first dress.
> I hope you find the prefect one!!!!!!
> 
> That sounds good.  I'm not sure what I'm going to cook tonight.  I have chicken out, but I really don't feel like that tonight.  I would kill for a burger and fries right about now lol.  I guess we will see what happens.
> 
> Welll...it's time to go home
> 
> Have a great night everyone!!!!


So glad the trip was a success and you get to go again!  One on one with the GD will be special!

Thankfully the dress DD is considering is $25 on Amazon.  And I believe the other possibilities are reasonable as well.  
The dress that was a ridiculous purchase was her prom dress.  I still have trouble comprehending that I spent over $500 for that.....



schumigirl said:


> Lori......nice choice.....we do enjoy pinot noir. Hope you enjoyed it, perfectly acceptable time to start sipping....... Cheers back at you and enjoy the rest of it....
> 
> Well, we changed our choice tonight......after a lot of deliberation....there was a lot of, well, you chose the last one....no, it was you......lol.....I won, but he was glad I chose this one.
> 
> Beautiful bottle of wine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw pumpkin pop in........good to see you, and what a lovely trip you have planned.....have lots of fun with the grandbaby.......sounds lots of fun
> 
> And snow!!!! No, just no.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead Man`s Chest was better than I ever remembered it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Now watching a show about music in 1983......loved that year!! Very nostalgic watching my teen idols.......I was 16, so music was very important.
> 
> Bacon up in the morning........


Ah, went for Johnny after all!  I do love him!  
But the Time Warp song went off in my head over mention of Rocky Horror Picture Show!!

Looks like a lush wine choice!  






Sun finally peeked out for a bit!  Maybe have an hour or so to enjoy before dark after all!!

We have decided to stick to our original plan of having a low key Easter at home.  MIL is a little unhappy, but we are firm in our decision.  My moms 70th bday is days before Easter, and we decided to have a small group here for Easter/bday celebration.   Now onto menu planning!

What is on your Easter table??


----------



## Charade67

I am so incredibly bored right now. I saw my mom this morning. She is doing about as well as can be expected. She is very weak and tired right now. I was hoping to get the chance to talk to her doctor, but he didn't come by before visiting hours were over. 

Visiting hours were over at 12:00. I thought about going to the zoo, but it was raining really hard when I drove back to Columbia. I ended up going back to my room and taking a nap. I played on the computer for awhile and then went to dinner. I am now back in the room and there is nothing worth watching on TV. I should have brought a book. 



schumigirl said:


> We tend not to eat outdoors generally as people can smoke outside, and there`s nothing worse trying to eat when folks are smoking around you. So, we`ll choose carefully. But, as of now, the route out of our lockdown is looking good.


 I'm with you on the outdoor eating. I don't like the smoke and also don't like the bugs. Awesome that your restrictions are being eased back some. 



J'aime Paris said:


> 2 of the 3 grad dress options are being sent back. One is still a possibility. I really like it, and so does DD. She wants to give them all a try before making a final decision. DD has 4 others that will arrive within the next week or two.


 Always nice to have options. I will be doing this in about a year or so. 



Lynne G said:


> Pork schnitzel, Paris? And nice to have at least one maybe dress.


 Would you believe I've never had schnitzel? There is a German restaurant near my hotel. I though of going there, but found out that they don't take cards. I'm too lazy to go search for an ATM.



Realfoodfans said:


> Take out fish and chips tonight and a game of Disney Monopoly underway now. L is having a virtual Brownie camp this weekend. I’ll be assisting with the cooking assignments. Charade - I should have got all the badges on her camp blanket but only a few so far!


I thought I was done sewing panaches on vests, but dh has decided to start collecting patches based on his favorite music groups and movies. HE has a cargo vest that he puts them on.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm doing an unexpected flight to see the kids again on Tuesday. DD starts her new job in a new city, they have given up their childcare spot in the city where they are living right now, and sil is still working. So Grammie to the rescue. DD only has 2 days of work next week, so it will just be easier for me to fly down and help out, than for her to take GD to the city with her, and get her to daycare for only two days. Then DH and the boys will drive down to spend Easter at DD's house and we will all drive back together. I am looking forward to some Grammie/ GD time!!!! I have a few activities planned for us to do.


Enjoy your bonus family time. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Thankfully the dress DD is considering is $25 on Amazon. And I believe the other possibilities are reasonable as well.
> The dress that was a ridiculous purchase was her prom dress. I still have trouble comprehending that I spent over $500 for that.....


 Wow, $25 is a great price.  I spent too much on a prom dress too. B can always wear it again if she goes to any formal event while at college. I also suggested that maybe her daughter (if she has one) might like to wear it to her prom. I think the dress with withstand the time. 



J'aime Paris said:


> What is on your Easter table??


I haven't even given it a thought. We are going to Busch Gardens the Friday before Easter. 

I can hear someone yelling. I can't tell if she is in another room or in the hall. Maybe I've found my entertainment for the evening.


----------



## Lynne G

Glad you got to see your mom, Charade.  Yeah, screen viewing here, kinda bored too.  Hope the rain goes away, and can visit mom again.  Hope she gets stronger every day, and more get well wishes to her.   That dish is very common German entree, and I make it once in awhile, as all but little one will eat it.  My mom used to make it, was a staple meal with spaetzle and apple sauce.

Pumpkin that awful s word. Yeah, this time of year, if we get snow now, it is slushy. Hope the weather stays warm to melt all. Yep, not much green yet, but many trees looking like they have buds, and yep, my daffodils are always the first to bloom in my garden. Have great fun with the GD.

Julie, glad to hear you are okay, and hope you do get what is causing those fizzies and fainting fixed easily. Good thoughts you feel much better tomorrow. And yay for tea drinking today.

Paris and Schumi glad to hear wine has been enjoyed. Was thinking of a grey goose slushee, but ended up with a cup of tea. And some ice cream with cherries and hot fudge.

Paris for both proms and winter dance at university, all dresses were under 100 dollars. And all 3 she can wear for any other formal she needs to go to. And all 3 were tailored by my xSIL, she’s an expert seamstress, so they fit her perfect. I did spent too much for her shoes, but they have been worn for all 3 events and formal night on our cruises. And she still loves her shoes and dresses. But I am sure, a new dress will be what she wants for her university graduation. Expect her to wear the same shoes though.

Quiet night, and was so windy as we walked around town after dinner. Almost wished I had a jacket, and that wind was cool feeling, along with hair blowing from that wind, made us want to walk fast.

Good night homies, with that dark and quiet good sleeping night for all the homies.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Do show pictures of the prom dresses.  Long time since Em’s but have great pictures of her later one as all the girls gathered at our house and we took them in 2 dressed cars.  Both bought online so plenty of choice and returns.

Pumpkin that will be so nice to have time together just the two of you.  J said last night if it was real Brownie camp and they were really away you and me would have gone to Chester Zoo!  Yes we would - and will do hopefully soon.

Easter Sunday meal for us is local lamb.  Will be just 3 as children away so I’ve ordered a half shoulder.  Don’t want leftovers.  Still contemplating actually attending morning service.  Still seats available but no singing allowed so think zoom will be fine.

Charade - I’m sure you’re organised but don’t hesitate to tell them if you want to talk to your Mum’s doctor.  They may let you come back when they are on duty or arrange a telephone call?  Times are different for visiting here for sure.  

We used to be in a wine club and had a stocked “cellar” but as I haven’t drunk any for years now - and Kev rarely does - we just have a few bottles as people still gift it.  Always have a Prosecco in the fridge for visitors!

Nice morning here though very cold.  Will get our walk in at some point but I am doing “fork” biscuits with L at 10am.

Good Saturday all.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you had fun making those biscuits with  L, Julie.

Phone says sunny and 45F, but no sunlight streaming into my window. And I swear I heard rain in the overnight hours. Seems a bit overcast to me. Will take a peek out the door, when ready to take some trash out. Was annoyed at the empty container I found in the refrigerator, so last night, I cleaned out the refrigerator. We have much more room now. Today, going to go through the freezer, and then both bags of trash will go out. Did two loads of wash, and now enjoying tea and that weekend quiet house. Last load was the towels, so when I am the mood in a little while, will freshen up and dry with that freshly washed towel. I love another day of not having to move fast. Still was up before the sun, but so nice to just chill. And since house feels cool, throw over my lap, and time to change the channel. Seems early mornings are also a time when crappy shows and ad shows are on. Sigh, but at least I am watching on the big tv rather than my tablet.

And so. A Saturday is here. Yay for a day of relaxing.

We traditionally have ham on Easter. Since it is just us 4, and little one is no ham fan, I’m just going to get a pound or two of lunch meat ham from the deli.  Any leftovers would most likely be in a sandwich anyway, and then I don’t have to heat if all don’t want to.  But we will have more dinner sides, mashed taters as requested by little one, steamed carrots and green beans, and will pick up some rolls the family likes.  Then of course bought a tin of candy all enjoy, so will get into that after dinner, if not before.  If in the mood, will do some hard boiled eggs too.  No one is off on holiday Monday, so that Easter evening will be the back to week day routine readiness.  And while the trash will be going out that Sunday, as per our routine, with the township closed Monday, we will just have another day to get the trash out for collection on Tuesday.  So I am sure the cans will be full.  And that is a good thing.  And yeah Keisha I really like a normal Monday trash pick up.  Always gives us the weekend to do a final sweep of the house of the week’s trash. And usually the yard trash too.  With all that rain and a very windy day yesterday, I’m sure tree branches and other debris will be in the trash this weekend.  

Hah yes, time for more tea, and with no one up, thinking some warm oatmeal to keep me not as hungry when at least the men will want breakfast. Little one will most likely be woken by noon if she does not get up before then. I was in bed by 1 am and I heard her playing online with her friends. Asked her to go to bed shortly. I don’t know if she did or not. I was sound asleep as I hit the pillow. But still up not much after the alarm would have sounded. Eh, may be an earlier bedtime tonight, or an afternoon little nap. Will see how tired I am after doing whatever I plan today. One nice thing is that there is no where we need to go, as grocery run not needed yet, though maybe some produce from the produce store. I tend to buy produce every couple of days. Won’t buy from a big box store, as rather have fresh with smaller quantities. Other than that, unless the kids have a want, have no desire to do much, but will also have a walk today, as still may see 70 F by the late afternoon.

Good Morning homies.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and Schumi, there is travel hope. This coming Saturday, international flights from my City will resume to London and Dublin. I hope you do get that May trip, if not the September one.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all! 

Do see that anothe round of storms heading monyk & mac’s Way today, be safe.  We are still picking up branches, mostly just rain & some sustained high winds.  Many of the huge sycamore trees have come down the area, bringing power lines with them.  So glad our power is still on

Hair came out great, the 2nd (corrective?) dye less than 3 weeks ago & current...night & day.  Took less than 2 hours, usuallly 3 for me in the chair; with yet another trim in less than a month.  Must be the vitamins i’ve Been taking, it’s growing like a weed,



Watching the carbs but had a special request from #2 DS last night, my hands were tied lol.  You either love that sort of peasant food or not.  The mr in the 2nd camp, had shrimp & pasta


Believe amazon just deposited cleaning supplies i need to scrub my sofas in the LR.  With a pooch, the do tend to get rather odorous over the winter.  Have been breaking spring cleaning up into manageable sessions over the last week.  Normally, go at it like a mad woman until I’m exhausted





schumigirl said:


> Lynne, yes a restless husband can disturb your sleep


Sometimes that can be a good thing


Realfoodfans said:


> Blood pressure very low. Just don’t want to go back to the doctor until I’ve had my second vaccination so taking it easy.


Had you just stood up or locked your knees standing?  Definitely something to get checked


Robo56 said:


> We love it here.....I’am so thankful we have the opportunity to be here.


You worked hard & earned it, enjoy!


J'aime Paris said:


> Taco soup....thats sounds interesting! I've never had it, but I'll bet quite tasty!


I’ve never had one that really hit the spot.  Could be as i’m not taco crazy.  Do love a good stuffed pepper or stuffed cabbage soup!

Mac - did you get a taco soup recipie yet?



Lynne G said:


> Hope you are doing well, and well, pink hair is in. It’s Spring ya know. No, actually, I hope you get the hair color you want.


I had to live thru that pink hair a few years for HHN lol. One & done for me.  It drove me crazy that my regular salon closed, then two of the replacements.  Maybe I’m cursed lol.  Most use different product, so the cards are off the table.

If you’ve had anesthesia, like my multiple go-rounds last year, it can really pay havoc with even the regular dye job taking.  Have seen it change the texture of several people’s hair too. 


schumigirl said:


> What fun you must be having organising the shower for your granddaughter.....I`m sure it`ll all be beautiful, you have exquisite taste.


Absolutely, it will be perfect!


schumigirl said:


> Tales of the crypt....lol......I could use that description on something or other.....lol....


Wait, you don’t know the franchise?  It’s a great one, adapted from the DC comic books. TV series & a couple of movies.  We have a crypt-keeper doll in the horror collections that utters various tag lines lol.



in





J'aime Paris said:


> turtle (DH grandma makes incredible turtle soup)


Funny, turtle soup used to be sold canned by both Campbell’s & Heinz. The variety has fallen off.  Every now & then will see it on a diner menu.  Since one of my DS ‘rescued’ a box turtle ages ago & I became the cleaner of his aquarium until he passed & got rather attached, just can’t bring myself to eat it any longer


J'aime Paris said:


> He favors a particular brand, but they are pricey. $110 for shorts! Geez! I guess he has good taste


Don’t know if u have Ross stores out there.  I’ve picked up many of the major brands (nike, UA, down to callaway & Greg Norman at least 2/3rd off.  Mostly polos, shorts in lesser supplies.


schumigirl said:


> I won`t eat snails. Wouldn`t even attempt them when they were offered in France, nor frogs legs.....but most other things apart from offal


Was raised on awful offal , peasant food & all lol.  Parents loved frog legs.  When I adulted and took them out to eat, did make sure the restaurant would have them on the menu. Like clockwork, they would dig in and ‘tease’ me lol

Escargot, properly cleaned & prepared with garlic butter & bread crumbs is among my favorite appetizers yum, yum


cam757 said:


> DS started back school in-person this week. Everything went fine. He did say that he and another kid were the only ones in his Geometry class. Normally, I would guess that there are about 25 or so. The most was in his Spanish II class with a whopping 8 kids. I am glad he is back though, even though it is just 2 days a week. He needed a change or scenery and I have no regrets.


That’s great!  If anything, it’s akin to a private-tutor’d education.  Will do him well. 

My two oldest DS, considered educators because of their PT coaching jobs both will be getting the J&J vaccine this week.  The state-wide push should help to normalize things in the PA schools. 

We are hoping that my one DS, who is now classified as along hauler with continued respiratory issues, may have some relief there afterwards.  Encouraging results with many, would be nice if it worked out that way


Charade67 said:


> Mom was moved into a regular room today, so that is good news. I will visit her tomorrow morning.


Encouraging news!  Hope you have a lovey visit and she continues to make positive strides in her recovery process. 


Monykalyn said:


> Stocking up on steaks for grill when nice weather returns


Now, that is a great idea!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm doing an unexpected flight to see the kids again on Tuesday. DD starts her new job in a new city, they have given up their childcare spot in the city where they are living right now, and sil is still working. So Grammie to the rescue. DD only has 2 days of work next week, so it will just be easier for me to fly down and help out, than for her to take GD to the city with her, and get her to daycare for only two days. Then DH and the boys will drive down to spend Easter at DD's house and we will all drive back together. I am looking forward to some Grammie/ GD time!!!! I have a few activities planned for us to do.


Oh, that is so considerate of you.  Will have a lovely time!  Believe my GD arrives on Wednesday, will send her back home late Friday, then back Sunday until Tuesday am.  More days the merrier!


Lynne G said:


> Paris for both proms and winter dance at university, all dresses were under 100 dollars


Wow, that’s some great shopping there.  Did u see the amazon $47 wedding/bridesmaid when in colors dress that they just can’t keep in stock? Combo of social distancing and so many bridal shops going under during the pandemic.  It’s a lace mermaid sort that runs into plus sizes.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> So glad the trip was a success and you get to go again!  One on one with the GD will be special!
> 
> Thankfully the dress DD is considering is $25 on Amazon.  And I believe the other possibilities are reasonable as well.
> The dress that was a ridiculous purchase was her prom dress.  I still have trouble comprehending that I spent over $500 for that.....
> 
> 
> Ah, went for Johnny after all!  I do love him!
> But the Time Warp song went off in my head over mention of Rocky Horror Picture Show!!
> 
> Looks like a lush wine choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun finally peeked out for a bit!  Maybe have an hour or so to enjoy before dark after all!!
> 
> We have decided to stick to our original plan of having a low key Easter at home.  MIL is a little unhappy, but we are firm in our decision.  My moms 70th bday is days before Easter, and we decided to have a small group here for Easter/bday celebration.   Now onto menu planning!
> 
> What is on your Easter table??




Can`t go wrong with some Mr Depp.....poor guy is geting shafted by a very manipulative woman right now.....neither are saints, but even so.......they can`t remake PotC without him.......won`t be watching if the do. 

Rib of beef for us I think on Easter Sunday.......sometimes a fresh turkey if available.....sounds like a nice get together for your mum`s birthday.






Charade67 said:


> I am so incredibly bored right now. I saw my mom this morning. She is doing about as well as can be expected. She is very weak and tired right now. I was hoping to get the chance to talk to her doctor, but he didn't come by before visiting hours were over.
> 
> Visiting hours were over at 12:00. I thought about going to the zoo, but it was raining really hard when I drove back to Columbia. I ended up going back to my room and taking a nap. I played on the computer for awhile and then went to dinner. I am now back in the room and there is nothing worth watching on TV. I should have brought a book.
> 
> I'm with you on the outdoor eating. I don't like the smoke and also don't like the bugs. Awesome that your restrictions are being eased back some.
> 
> Always nice to have options. I will be doing this in about a year or so.
> 
> Would you believe I've never had schnitzel? There is a German restaurant near my hotel. I though of going there, but found out that they don't take cards. I'm too lazy to go search for an ATM.
> 
> I thought I was done sewing panaches on vests, but dh has decided to start collecting patches based on his favorite music groups and movies. HE has a cargo vest that he puts them on.
> 
> Enjoy your bonus family time.
> 
> Wow, $25 is a great price.  I spent too much on a prom dress too. B can always wear it again if she goes to any formal event while at college. I also suggested that maybe her daughter (if she has one) might like to wear it to her prom. I think the dress with withstand the time.
> 
> I haven't even given it a thought. We are going to Busch Gardens the Friday before Easter.
> 
> I can hear someone yelling. I can't tell if she is in another room or in the hall. Maybe I've found my entertainment for the evening.



Glad your mum`s doing ok, hope she recovers very quickly.

Nicest veal schnitzel I ever ate was in Austria and not Germany, oh my goodness, it`s one of those meals we still talk about. You`d like it I think. 

Yes bugs and smokers.....I think some are asking for outdoor eating places to be non smoking too now, but sadly, too many in favour of it. 

Hope you weren`t disturbed too much during the night. 





Lynne G said:


> Oh and Schumi, there is travel hope. This coming Saturday, international flights from my City will resume to London and Dublin. I hope you do get that May trip, if not the September one.



Lynne, we got the refund for our May flight about a month ago, the flights were cancelled ages ago. May trip has never really been on the cards. 

But, it`s good to hear the positive rumblings around about potential flights opening up. We still can`t fly anyway form here. 





keishashadow said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Do see that anothe round of storms heading monyk & mac’s Way today, be safe.  We are still picking up branches, mostly just rain & some sustained high winds.  Many of the huge sycamore trees have come down the area, bringing power lines with them.  So glad our power is still on
> 
> Hair came out great, the 2nd (corrective?) dye less than 3 weeks ago & current...night & day.  Took less than 2 hours, usuallly 3 for me in the chair; with yet another trim in less than a month.  Must be the vitamins i’ve Been taking, it’s growing like a weed,
> 
> View attachment 565461
> 
> Watching the carbs but had a special request from #2 DS last night, my hands were tied lol.  You either love that sort of peasant food or not.  The mr in the 2nd camp, had shrimp & pasta
> View attachment 565462
> 
> Believe amazon just deposited cleaning supplies i need to scrub my sofas in the LR.  With a pooch, the do tend to get rather odorous over the winter.  Have been breaking spring cleaning up into manageable sessions over the last week.  Normally, go at it like a mad woman until I’m exhausted
> 
> View attachment 565467
> 
> 
> Sometimes that can be a good thing
> 
> Had you just stood up or locked your knees standing?  Definitely something to get checked
> 
> You worked hard & earned it, enjoy!
> 
> I’ve never had one that really hit the spot.  Could be as i’m not taco crazy.  Do love a good stuffed pepper or stuffed cabbage soup!
> 
> Mac - did you get a taco soup recipie yet?
> 
> 
> I had to live thru that pink hair a few years for HHN lol. One & done for me.  It drove me crazy that my regular salon closed, then two of the replacements.  Maybe I’m cursed lol.  Most use different product, so the cards are off the table.
> 
> If you’ve had anesthesia, like my multiple go-rounds last year, it can really pay havoc with even the regular dye job taking.  Have seen it change the texture of several people’s hair too.
> 
> Absolutely, it will be perfect!
> 
> Wait, you don’t know the franchise?  It’s a great one, adapted from the DC comic books. TV series & a couple of movies.  We have a crypt-keeper doll in the horror collections that utters various tag lines lol.
> 
> View attachment 565471
> 
> in
> Funny, turtle soup used to be sold canned by both Campbell’s & Heinz. The variety has fallen off.  Every now & then will see it on a diner menu.  Since one of my DS ‘rescued’ a box turtle ages ago & I became the cleaner of his aquarium until he passed & got rather attached, just can’t bring myself to eat it any longer
> 
> Don’t know if u have Ross stores out there.  I’ve picked up many of the major brands (nike, UA, down to callaway & Greg Norman at least 2/3rd off.  Mostly polos, shorts in lesser supplies.
> 
> Was raised on awful offal , peasant food & all lol.  Parents loved frog legs.  When I adulted and took them out to eat, did make sure the restaurant would have them on the menu. Like clockwork, they would dig in and ‘tease’ me lol
> 
> Escargot, properly cleaned & prepared with garlic butter & bread crumbs is among my favorite appetizers yum, yum
> 
> That’s great!  If anything, it’s akin to a private-tutor’d education.  Will do him well.
> 
> My two oldest DS, considered educators because of their PT coaching jobs both will be getting the J&J vaccine this week.  The state-wide push should help to normalize things in the PA schools.
> 
> We are hoping that my one DS, who is now classified as along hauler with continued respiratory issues, may have some relief there afterwards.  Encouraging results with many, would be nice if it worked out that way
> 
> Encouraging news!  Hope you have a lovey visit and she continues to make positive strides in her recovery process.
> 
> Now, that is a great idea!
> 
> Oh, that is so considerate of you.  Will have a lovely time!  Believe my GD arrives on Wednesday, will send her back home late Friday, then back Sunday until Tuesday am.  More days the merrier!
> 
> Wow, that’s some great shopping there.  Did u see the amazon $47 wedding/bridesmaid when in colors dress that they just can’t keep in stock? Combo of social distancing and so many bridal shops going under during the pandemic.  It’s a lace mermaid sort that runs into plus sizes.



I still think your hair is beautiful....she has blended the colours so well....I showed it to Tom the other day and he said.....oh you`d suit that colour......lol......compliments all round!! 

Yes, there are times he can disturb me......lol.......oh yes, love Tales from the Crypt..one of my favourite shows as a kid.....anything scary and I`d be there.....

I did attempt snails once in Paris.....one of the higher end hotels, but to no avail....couldn`t get it past the grimace on my face! They are supposed to be beautiful....will take their word for it.....frogs legs is another. I remember once a teacher took a group of us to a hotel near the Arc de Triomphe and I had crushed octopus soup....no one else would try it because of the name.....it was delicious. Love Octopus and all parts of the squid too, some won`t eat that, but, delicious....cooked correctly. 

Food looks good....I need more info on the pierogi`s.....sound delicious. 




Well, busy morning.....despite the cold and the wind, we headed out a walk this morning. Stopped in the village and went into the pharmacy who also sell lovely gifts. Bought some Yankee Candles and then braved the wind in our face for a walk home......it was bracing to say the least. Although the sun is shining and it`s beautiful...just cold.

Came home and did a load of housework. So, happy with what we`ve done today....and wrote several long emails.......

This afternoon is chatting with friends/relatives on zoom......a good old catch up will be nice, and we are all excited we`ll be able to meet up soon. 

Then another monopoly night tonight again.......last week we played NY version, original one tonight. Even with four of us, I`ll still be last. 

Stir fries for dinner tonight......then another bottle of wine will be chosen from the "cellar".....friends know what I mean  






































Have a wonderful Saturday..........​


----------



## schumigirl

​

Looking forward to longer sunny evenings now, and after a week much brighter mornings than we have now........


----------



## Lynne G

My very picky little one would never want to not try on first Keisha, and none were ordered online. Was lucky, as stalking the mall Macy and Bloomingdale’s stores for clearance and sales that can use coupons on that lower price. She got absolutely beautiful gowns, at large fractions off their first sale price. We sought out the one brand and style she really wanted for months. Low and behold, on the 80 off sales rack, with an extra 60 percent off, was the dress she wanted, in her size.  Score, and even with a tailoring fee, still a reasonable price for a dress she loves and certainly can wear again. Shoes, I found one on our NYC trip.  Wanted was a creamy white shoe from a certain designer brand. Found on sale rack, more than half off and only one seen, was in her size.  Saw that same color in that brand at full price in every other store when we got home.  Those she loves and can be worn almost year round.  That color and brand is still for sale, and have never seen it discounted to this day, so we got lucky, and did.  She is a very lucky kid. And best part, I can wear some of her boots and sneakers she outgrew.  

Oh and Keisha, love that color of your hair. Perfect, and long. Yeah, from at least 6 months of no salon open, my hair did get long too. I was glad when they reopened, and now has been routine appointments for months.

Ah yes, forgot no May trip Schumi. But hoping maybe I can say hello in person this coming Fall. If not, maybe your December holiday will be a go. At least refunds for those cancelled trips.

Ooh no kid is up. Maybe will make some louder noise. Though both kids are very good sleepers, and I was noisy during their nap times when babies. They tend to be able to sleep through almost all noise, and are good at sleeping wherever we are.

Gettjng hungry, so maybe will fry up some eggs. Older one will just reheat if hungry when he gets up.

Ah yes, the weekend is here.  College kid laziness in the earnest.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne - you raised some smart kiddos, all the way around!   I freely admit to shopping being a competitive sport to me.

Sortof like carole’s Funny meme today lol love them



schumigirl said:


> Love Octopus and all parts of the squid too, some won`t eat that, but, delicious....cooked correctly.


Lol ate far too much ‘bad’ breaded calamari in my day, i’m Off it.  Eel, fresh caught & smoked from the nearby river is very big here.




schumigirl said:


> I still think your hair is beautiful....she has blended the colours so well....I showed it to Tom the other day and he said.....oh you`d suit that colour......lol......compliments all round!!


I’m just happy I still have hair after the 3rd go-round in under a month.  Never again...that’s what she said lol.


----------



## cam757

Good Morning,



schumigirl said:


> I am so happy to hear your son is settled in school. hope he continues to do very well back, yes, they do need that contact and change of scenery.
> 
> We are going to try and keep all the episodes of LoD till we have them all and binge watch, if we can resist. We were late to watching that show and watched 4 seasons in a week.....lol......so good. Friends have said the first episode was as good as before.
> 
> I do need to buy that Richard Osman book, it sounds good, I had no idea he had written a book, reviews are very good. I was waiting on non essential stores opening up and bookshops are in that class.....but may just order it from our book store we use for the book group. Thank you for the recommendation.



Thanks so much!!  It is a relief that he is adjusting well.  

I heard that LoD was going to be real good this season.  Hope it is. I can't wait. 

I just loved the book.  I hope you enjoy it too. 




Lynne G said:


> Pork schnitzel, Paris? And nice to have at least one maybe dress.



I love pork schnitzel.   We had it Wednesday for dinner.  I had it for the first time a couple of years ago at a local German restaurant but my mom always made fried pork chops when I was growing up.  Kinda of similar but I think I like schnitzel better. 



Realfoodfans said:


> We had our walk and then watched the new Judi Dench movie. Six minutes to midnight. Anything with her I like but it wasn’t much of a storyline. A lot of it filmed in Llandudno in Wales which is a regular day trip for us (pre-Covid).



I just saw a ad for that movie.  Sorry to read that it was not that good.  



Charade67 said:


> Thankfully the dress DD is considering is $25 on Amazon. And I believe the other possibilities are reasonable as well.
> The dress that was a ridiculous purchase was her prom dress. I still have trouble comprehending that I spent over $500 for that.....



That is a great buy! I love a good deal. I have bought some bathing suits off Amazon and have been happy with the quality.  



Charade67 said:


> She is doing about as well as can be expected. She is very weak and tired right now. I was hoping to get the chance to talk to her doctor, but he didn't come by before visiting hours were over.



Glad you are able to be with her. I am sure it is very difficult time.  Hope you get a chance to talk to her doctor. 



keishashadow said:


> Hair came out great, the 2nd (corrective?) dye less than 3 weeks ago & current...night & day. Took less than 2 hours, usuallly 3 for me in the chair; with yet another trim in less than a month. Must be the vitamins i’ve Been taking, it’s growing like a weed,



Looks beautiful. The color came out very nice.  



A sunny day today. Low 70s. DH is spending the day working on his truck.  Typical, just made the last payment and the electronic door lock stops working. He is replacing the part today and putting new brakes on so that will keep him busy.  Oh no, he just came in, the wrong part was in the box.  He is headed back to the dealership now. 

Not sure what our plans are for Easter.  If we do anything, it will just be a few of us.  We usually have fried chicken, potato salad, devil eggs and a few veg sides but our menu is not set in stone. 

Hope everyone has a nice Saturday!!


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Cam.  Nice your DS is at school, and glad to hear he is doing well. So far in my state, no kids are at college.  Rumor that little one’s school will be in person this Fall, but the City just delayed more restrictions lifting, as virus numbers have climbed again.  Not sure the rumor will be true. Older one’s county school has not said in person this Fall so far.  So I highly think both kids will be virtual at least the Fall senester.  

Ack, still no sign of kids.  Mom alarm may be sounding sooner than later.  Off the make a new pot of tea.  Not hot any more.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Charade67 said:


> I am so incredibly bored right now. I saw my mom this morning. She is doing about as well as can be expected. She is very weak and tired right now. I was hoping to get the chance to talk to her doctor, but he didn't come by before visiting hours were over.
> 
> Visiting hours were over at 12:00. I thought about going to the zoo, but it was raining really hard when I drove back to Columbia. I ended up going back to my room and taking a nap. I played on the computer for awhile and then went to dinner. I am now back in the room and there is nothing worth watching on TV. I should have brought a book.
> 
> I'm with you on the outdoor eating. I don't like the smoke and also don't like the bugs. Awesome that your restrictions are being eased back some.
> 
> Always nice to have options. I will be doing this in about a year or so.
> 
> Would you believe I've never had schnitzel? There is a German restaurant near my hotel. I though of going there, but found out that they don't take cards. I'm too lazy to go search for an ATM.
> 
> I thought I was done sewing panaches on vests, but dh has decided to start collecting patches based on his favorite music groups and movies. HE has a cargo vest that he puts them on.
> 
> Enjoy your bonus family time.
> 
> Wow, $25 is a great price.  I spent too much on a prom dress too. B can always wear it again if she goes to any formal event while at college. I also suggested that maybe her daughter (if she has one) might like to wear it to her prom. I think the dress with withstand the time.
> 
> I haven't even given it a thought. We are going to Busch Gardens the Friday before Easter.
> 
> I can hear someone yelling. I can't tell if she is in another room or in the hall. Maybe I've found my entertainment for the evening.


It's really mind boggling how quickly time passes....your DD's graduation will be here before you know it!
My DH really likes German food.  I have a sauerbraten recipe he enjoys!



Lynne G said:


> Glad you got to see your mom, Charade.  Yeah, screen viewing here, kinda bored too.  Hope the rain goes away, and can visit mom again.  Hope she gets stronger every day, and more get well wishes to her.   That dish is very common German entree, and I make it once in awhile, as all but little one will eat it.  My mom used to make it, was a staple meal with spaetzle and apple sauce.
> 
> Pumpkin that awful s word. Yeah, this time of year, if we get snow now, it is slushy. Hope the weather stays warm to melt all. Yep, not much green yet, but many trees looking like they have buds, and yep, my daffodils are always the first to bloom in my garden. Have great fun with the GD.
> 
> Julie, glad to hear you are okay, and hope you do get what is causing those fizzies and fainting fixed easily. Good thoughts you feel much better tomorrow. And yay for tea drinking today.
> 
> Paris and Schumi glad to hear wine has been enjoyed. Was thinking of a grey goose slushee, but ended up with a cup of tea. And some ice cream with cherries and hot fudge.
> 
> Paris for both proms and winter dance at university, all dresses were under 100 dollars. And all 3 she can wear for any other formal she needs to go to. And all 3 were tailored by my xSIL, she’s an expert seamstress, so they fit her perfect. I did spent too much for her shoes, but they have been worn for all 3 events and formal night on our cruises. And she still loves her shoes and dresses. But I am sure, a new dress will be what she wants for her university graduation. Expect her to wear the same shoes though.
> 
> Quiet night, and was so windy as we walked around town after dinner. Almost wished I had a jacket, and that wind was cool feeling, along with hair blowing from that wind, made us want to walk fast.
> 
> Good night homies, with that dark and quiet good sleeping night for all the homies.


Do you make the grey goose slushies like those at Epcot??  They are quite delicious and refreshing!!
What is your preferred flavor?



Realfoodfans said:


> Do show pictures of the prom dresses.  Long time since Em’s but have great pictures of her later one as all the girls gathered at our house and we took them in 2 dressed cars.  Both bought online so plenty of choice and returns.
> 
> Pumpkin that will be so nice to have time together just the two of you.  J said last night if it was real Brownie camp and they were really away you and me would have gone to Chester Zoo!  Yes we would - and will do hopefully soon.
> 
> Easter Sunday meal for us is local lamb.  Will be just 3 as children away so I’ve ordered a half shoulder.  Don’t want leftovers.  Still contemplating actually attending morning service.  Still seats available but no singing allowed so think zoom will be fine.
> 
> Charade - I’m sure you’re organised but don’t hesitate to tell them if you want to talk to your Mum’s doctor.  They may let you come back when they are on duty or arrange a telephone call?  Times are different for visiting here for sure.
> 
> We used to be in a wine club and had a stocked “cellar” but as I haven’t drunk any for years now - and Kev rarely does - we just have a few bottles as people still gift it.  Always have a Prosecco in the fridge for visitors!
> 
> Nice morning here though very cold.  Will get our walk in at some point but I am doing “fork” biscuits with L at 10am.
> 
> Good Saturday all.





DDs prom was when she was a junior in high school....almost 5 years ago!  She is on the left in red.  Sooooo much tulle on that skirt!!!!!



Lynne G said:


> Hope you had fun making those biscuits with  L, Julie.
> 
> Phone says sunny and 45F, but no sunlight streaming into my window. And I swear I heard rain in the overnight hours. Seems a bit overcast to me. Will take a peek out the door, when ready to take some trash out. Was annoyed at the empty container I found in the refrigerator, so last night, I cleaned out the refrigerator. We have much more room now. Today, going to go through the freezer, and then both bags of trash will go out. Did two loads of wash, and now enjoying tea and that weekend quiet house. Last load was the towels, so when I am the mood in a little while, will freshen up and dry with that freshly washed towel. I love another day of not having to move fast. Still was up before the sun, but so nice to just chill. And since house feels cool, throw over my lap, and time to change the channel. Seems early mornings are also a time when crappy shows and ad shows are on. Sigh, but at least I am watching on the big tv rather than my tablet.
> 
> And so. A Saturday is here. Yay for a day of relaxing.
> 
> We traditionally have ham on Easter. Since it is just us 4, and little one is no ham fan, I’m just going to get a pound or two of lunch meat ham from the deli.  Any leftovers would most likely be in a sandwich anyway, and then I don’t have to heat if all don’t want to.  But we will have more dinner sides, mashed taters as requested by little one, steamed carrots and green beans, and will pick up some rolls the family likes.  Then of course bought a tin of candy all enjoy, so will get into that after dinner, if not before.  If in the mood, will do some hard boiled eggs too.  No one is off on holiday Monday, so that Easter evening will be the back to week day routine readiness.  And while the trash will be going out that Sunday, as per our routine, with the township closed Monday, we will just have another day to get the trash out for collection on Tuesday.  So I am sure the cans will be full.  And that is a good thing.  And yeah Keisha I really like a normal Monday trash pick up.  Always gives us the weekend to do a final sweep of the house of the week’s trash. And usually the yard trash too.  With all that rain and a very windy day yesterday, I’m sure tree branches and other debris will be in the trash this weekend.
> 
> Hah yes, time for more tea, and with no one up, thinking some warm oatmeal to keep me not as hungry when at least the men will want breakfast. Little one will most likely be woken by noon if she does not get up before then. I was in bed by 1 am and I heard her playing online with her friends. Asked her to go to bed shortly. I don’t know if she did or not. I was sound asleep as I hit the pillow. But still up not much after the alarm would have sounded. Eh, may be an earlier bedtime tonight, or an afternoon little nap. Will see how tired I am after doing whatever I plan today. One nice thing is that there is no where we need to go, as grocery run not needed yet, though maybe some produce from the produce store. I tend to buy produce every couple of days. Won’t buy from a big box store, as rather have fresh with smaller quantities. Other than that, unless the kids have a want, have no desire to do much, but will also have a walk today, as still may see 70 F by the late afternoon.
> 
> Good Morning homies.


I totally agree about the produce.  Must be bought often and the big box stores normally lack quality.



keishashadow said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Do see that anothe round of storms heading monyk & mac’s Way today, be safe.  We are still picking up branches, mostly just rain & some sustained high winds.  Many of the huge sycamore trees have come down the area, bringing power lines with them.  So glad our power is still on
> 
> Hair came out great, the 2nd (corrective?) dye less than 3 weeks ago & current...night & day.  Took less than 2 hours, usuallly 3 for me in the chair; with yet another trim in less than a month.  Must be the vitamins i’ve Been taking, it’s growing like a weed,
> 
> View attachment 565461
> 
> Watching the carbs but had a special request from #2 DS last night, my hands were tied lol.  You either love that sort of peasant food or not.  The mr in the 2nd camp, had shrimp & pasta
> View attachment 565462
> 
> Believe amazon just deposited cleaning supplies i need to scrub my sofas in the LR.  With a pooch, the do tend to get rather odorous over the winter.  Have been breaking spring cleaning up into manageable sessions over the last week.  Normally, go at it like a mad woman until I’m exhausted
> 
> View attachment 565467
> 
> 
> Sometimes that can be a good thing
> 
> Had you just stood up or locked your knees standing?  Definitely something to get checked
> 
> You worked hard & earned it, enjoy!
> 
> I’ve never had one that really hit the spot.  Could be as i’m not taco crazy.  Do love a good stuffed pepper or stuffed cabbage soup!
> 
> Mac - did you get a taco soup recipie yet?
> 
> 
> I had to live thru that pink hair a few years for HHN lol. One & done for me.  It drove me crazy that my regular salon closed, then two of the replacements.  Maybe I’m cursed lol.  Most use different product, so the cards are off the table.
> 
> If you’ve had anesthesia, like my multiple go-rounds last year, it can really pay havoc with even the regular dye job taking.  Have seen it change the texture of several people’s hair too.
> 
> Absolutely, it will be perfect!
> 
> Wait, you don’t know the franchise?  It’s a great one, adapted from the DC comic books. TV series & a couple of movies.  We have a crypt-keeper doll in the horror collections that utters various tag lines lol.
> 
> View attachment 565471
> 
> in
> Funny, turtle soup used to be sold canned by both Campbell’s & Heinz. The variety has fallen off.  Every now & then will see it on a diner menu.  Since one of my DS ‘rescued’ a box turtle ages ago & I became the cleaner of his aquarium until he passed & got rather attached, just can’t bring myself to eat it any longer
> 
> Don’t know if u have Ross stores out there.  I’ve picked up many of the major brands (nike, UA, down to callaway & Greg Norman at least 2/3rd off.  Mostly polos, shorts in lesser supplies.
> 
> Was raised on awful offal , peasant food & all lol.  Parents loved frog legs.  When I adulted and took them out to eat, did make sure the restaurant would have them on the menu. Like clockwork, they would dig in and ‘tease’ me lol
> 
> Escargot, properly cleaned & prepared with garlic butter & bread crumbs is among my favorite appetizers yum, yum
> 
> That’s great!  If anything, it’s akin to a private-tutor’d education.  Will do him well.
> 
> My two oldest DS, considered educators because of their PT coaching jobs both will be getting the J&J vaccine this week.  The state-wide push should help to normalize things in the PA schools.
> 
> We are hoping that my one DS, who is now classified as along hauler with continued respiratory issues, may have some relief there afterwards.  Encouraging results with many, would be nice if it worked out that way
> 
> Encouraging news!  Hope you have a lovey visit and she continues to make positive strides in her recovery process.
> 
> Now, that is a great idea!
> 
> Oh, that is so considerate of you.  Will have a lovely time!  Believe my GD arrives on Wednesday, will send her back home late Friday, then back Sunday until Tuesday am.  More days the merrier!
> 
> Wow, that’s some great shopping there.  Did u see the amazon $47 wedding/bridesmaid when in colors dress that they just can’t keep in stock? Combo of social distancing and so many bridal shops going under during the pandemic.  It’s a lace mermaid sort that runs into plus sizes.


Wow! Lots going on Keisha!  Your hair color is gorgeous...great corrections!
Awesome you get to spend days with your GD!!
Hope your DS continues to improve and his symptoms disappear...
We do have Ross stores, will check it out!
Had no idea turtle soup was sold in cans....only knew of it from DHs grandma.
Love a good homemade soup like stuffed pepper or cabbage as well!



schumigirl said:


> Can`t go wrong with some Mr Depp.....poor guy is geting shafted by a very manipulative woman right now.....neither are saints, but even so.......they can`t remake PotC without him.......won`t be watching if the do.
> 
> Rib of beef for us I think on Easter Sunday.......sometimes a fresh turkey if available.....sounds like a nice get together for your mum`s birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad your mum`s doing ok, hope she recovers very quickly.
> 
> Nicest veal schnitzel I ever ate was in Austria and not Germany, oh my goodness, it`s one of those meals we still talk about. You`d like it I think.
> 
> Yes bugs and smokers.....I think some are asking for outdoor eating places to be non smoking too now, but sadly, too many in favour of it.
> 
> Hope you weren`t disturbed too much during the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne, we got the refund for our May flight about a month ago, the flights were cancelled ages ago. May trip has never really been on the cards.
> 
> But, it`s good to hear the positive rumblings around about potential flights opening up. We still can`t fly anyway form here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still think your hair is beautiful....she has blended the colours so well....I showed it to Tom the other day and he said.....oh you`d suit that colour......lol......compliments all round!!
> 
> Yes, there are times he can disturb me......lol.......oh yes, love Tales from the Crypt..one of my favourite shows as a kid.....anything scary and I`d be there.....
> 
> I did attempt snails once in Paris.....one of the higher end hotels, but to no avail....couldn`t get it past the grimace on my face! They are supposed to be beautiful....will take their word for it.....frogs legs is another. I remember once a teacher took a group of us to a hotel near the Arc de Triomphe and I had crushed octopus soup....no one else would try it because of the name.....it was delicious. Love Octopus and all parts of the squid too, some won`t eat that, but, delicious....cooked correctly.
> 
> Food looks good....I need more info on the pierogi`s.....sound delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, busy morning.....despite the cold and the wind, we headed out a walk this morning. Stopped in the village and went into the pharmacy who also sell lovely gifts. Bought some Yankee Candles and then braved the wind in our face for a walk home......it was bracing to say the least. Although the sun is shining and it`s beautiful...just cold.
> 
> Came home and did a load of housework. So, happy with what we`ve done today....and wrote several long emails.......
> 
> This afternoon is chatting with friends/relatives on zoom......a good old catch up will be nice, and we are all excited we`ll be able to meet up soon.
> 
> Then another monopoly night tonight again.......last week we played NY version, original one tonight. Even with four of us, I`ll still be last.
> 
> Stir fries for dinner tonight......then another bottle of wine will be chosen from the "cellar".....friends know what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday..........​


Sounds like a very productive day!  You definitely earned some more wine!!



Lynne G said:


> My very picky little one would never want to not try on first Keisha, and none were ordered online. Was lucky, as stalking the mall Macy and Bloomingdale’s stores for clearance and sales that can use coupons on that lower price. She got absolutely beautiful gowns, at large fractions off their first sale price. We sought out the one brand and style she really wanted for months. Low and behold, on the 80 off sales rack, with an extra 60 percent off, was the dress she wanted, in her size.  Score, and even with a tailoring fee, still a reasonable price for a dress she loves and certainly can wear again. Shoes, I found one on our NYC trip.  Wanted was a creamy white shoe from a certain designer brand. Found on sale rack, more than half off and only one seen, was in her size.  Saw that same color in that brand at full price in every other store when we got home.  Those she loves and can be worn almost year round.  That color and brand is still for sale, and have never seen it discounted to this day, so we got lucky, and did.  She is a very lucky kid. And best part, I can wear some of her boots and sneakers she outgrew.
> 
> Oh and Keisha, love that color of your hair. Perfect, and long. Yeah, from at least 6 months of no salon open, my hair did get long too. I was glad when they reopened, and now has been routine appointments for months.
> 
> Ah yes, forgot no May trip Schumi. But hoping maybe I can say hello in person this coming Fall. If not, maybe your December holiday will be a go. At least refunds for those cancelled trips.
> 
> Ooh no kid is up. Maybe will make some louder noise. Though both kids are very good sleepers, and I was noisy during their nap times when babies. They tend to be able to sleep through almost all noise, and are good at sleeping wherever we are.
> 
> Gettjng hungry, so maybe will fry up some eggs. Older one will just reheat if hungry when he gets up.
> 
> Ah yes, the weekend is here.  College kid laziness in the earnest.


Are you sorta close to NYC?  I would LOVE to have those kinds of shopping options!!
Went with the pork schnitzel!!  DH was over the moon, as he does love German food.  Not sure why I didn't think of it, lol!



cam757 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!  It is a relief that he is adjusting well.
> 
> I heard that LoD was going to be real good this season.  Hope it is. I can't wait.
> 
> I just loved the book.  I hope you enjoy it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love pork schnitzel.   We had it Wednesday for dinner.  I had it for the first time a couple of years ago at a local German restaurant but my mom always made fried pork chops when I was growing up.  Kinda of similar but I think I like schnitzel better.
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw a ad for that movie.  Sorry to read that it was not that good.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great buy! I love a good deal. I have bought some bathing suits off Amazon and have been happy with the quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you are able to be with her. I am sure it is very difficult time.  Hope you get a chance to talk to her doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks beautiful. The color came out very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> A sunny day today. Low 70s. DH is spending the day working on his truck.  Typical, just made the last payment and the electronic door lock stops working. He is replacing the part today and putting new brakes on so that will keep him busy.  Oh no, he just came in, the wrong part was in the box.  He is headed back to the dealership now.
> 
> Not sure what our plans are for Easter.  If we do anything, it will just be a few of us.  We usually have fried chicken, potato salad, devil eggs and a few veg sides but our menu is not set in stone.
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice Saturday!!


Sounds like a good Easter meal!  We are going nontraditional food route this year.


Good Easter meal choices all around!!!  We usually do ham, but DD is not a huge fan.  She's a sport and will eat a bit...    So I decided we will change things up this year.
We will grill steaks, have baked potatoes with all the fixings, and I'll make my homemade cream corn!  Looking forward to it already!  
Plus, DD will be home Wed. afternoon March 31- Easter Sunday.  She has no class on Thursday, and the college gave off for Good Friday.  So we get a few bonus days with her!!

And the Saturday weather on tap for us!


----------



## Lynne G

Paris, senior prom picture, year ago too.  Ack.  But you’d never see my little one in a ball gown nor her friend, as pictured here.  Her dress was a very dark blue, friend’s was black.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, we were the same when Kyle was a baby.....just made our usual sounds and he has always been a fabulous sleeper, more or less straight away. Folks didn’t believe me when we told them how soon he slept through the night. 

And like us, enjoys being awake very early hours.



Keisha......eel is another I wouldn’t eat. Looks like snake. But, Chef Dan in Orchids, wanted us to like it, he did make us a sample dish with eel in it, and it was beautiful. He did a “told you so” dance......lol.......

Competitiveness seems to be in the eye of the beholder .......as an aside, with shopping you’d hate to shop with me.......I detest it! In and out as quick as I can be.......Tom loves me more for that......lol.......



Cam, I can’t find that book! I sat it down in the back sitting room and it’s gone! No one is claiming to have moved it.......I will seek it out though.....glad you’re enjoying LoD!

I thought of you the other day as I had a chocolate biscuit (as we call them biscuits) You’re one of the few who will know what the “daddy of them all are” 




Jack and Victors favourite accompaniment to a cup of tea.....and yes, we do flatten out the foil wrapper the way they do! They are gorgeous and very Scottish.......the famous Tunnocks Chocolate Teacake. 

Easter food sounds good if that’s what you end up doing.....love fried chicken. Yes, we’ll be quiet too. Have a good weekend.



Lori......beautiful picture.......your daughter looks good in every picture you show. Dresses are beautiful and the girls look very alike......yes, your Easter food sounds good to........and yes, I think I earned my wine tonight......

Have a super day Lori........




Lost our zoom connection to Australia a while back. Not sure what happened. Managed to chat for a while first though. Will stick to FaceTime with others. 

Watching the qualifying for the Bahrain Grand Prix this afternoon too......throughly enjoying watching our racing hero’s son make his F1 debut, young Mick Schumacher.......hoping he does very well.

But, not a fan while the rules have been changed so much to stop real competition last few years, the guy who has been winning is a pill. Not a fan of his at all. There are a couple of them though still worth watching. Miss the days of the early 1990’s when it was very exciting. Went to many a race and spent time in the paddocks which was a lot of fun!

I see a bottle of wine has been opened......

It’s 5 o’ clock somewhere...


Lynne.....lovely picture too.


----------



## Charade67

Senior prom. B is on the left. I don’t have many pictures where you can see the whole dress.



A closer look. B has a very tall friend.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Senior prom. B is on the left. I don’t have many pictures where you can see the whole dress.
> 
> View attachment 565513
> 
> A closer look. B has a very tall friend.
> View attachment 565514



The friend is tall Charade......

Beautiful dresses.......


----------



## Charade67

Back at the hospital again. I’m waiting in the hall while the nurses do what they need to do. A group of student nurses came by this morning.
Mom is much more alert than she was yesterday. Still haven’t seen the doctor yet.




Lynne G said:


> Hope the rain goes away,


 The rain is gone for now. Hopefully it will stay gone for the drive home. 



Realfoodfans said:


> I’m sure you’re organised but don’t hesitate to tell them if you want to talk to your Mum’s doctor. They may let you come back when they are on duty or arrange a telephone call? Times are different for visiting here for sure.


 Once I leave they will not let me back in. If I don’t see the doctor today, then I will have to call. 



keishashadow said:


> Hair came out great, the 2nd (corrective?) dye less than 3 weeks ago & current...night & day. Took less than 2 hours, usuallly 3 for me in the chair; with yet another trim in less than a month. Must be the vitamins i’ve Been taking, it’s growing like a weed,


It looks beautiful. 



schumigirl said:


> Hope you weren`t disturbed too much during the night.


 Thankfully the yelling only lasted about 10 minutes. 



J'aime Paris said:


> DDs prom was when she was a junior in high school....almost 5 years ago! She is on the left in red. Sooooo much tulle on that skirt!!!!!


 Love both dresses. I think B would like them too. She loves the ball gown style. 



schumigirl said:


> The friend is tall Charade......


 6’ 1” and is wearing heels.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Do
> Mac - did you get a taco soup recipie yet?



nope

I’m still the red headed step child of the Dis 
Lol


----------



## keishashadow

Pretty sure my knuckles are dragging on carpet after scrubbing 2couches. They do smell great now at least 


macraven said:


> nope
> 
> I’m still the red headed step child of the Dis
> Lol


Mine probably sucks, ergo why I don’t like it. Will pass it along for giggles

loving seeing all the prom dresses!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 565509
> 
> Paris, senior prom picture, year ago too.  Ack.  But you’d never see my little one in a ball gown nor her friend, as pictured here.  Her dress was a very dark blue, friend’s was black.


Lovely photo of the girls!!
I think styles vary year to year and by area.  Ball gown was definitely the 'popular' look for DDs class in 2016 when she had her prom.



schumigirl said:


> Lynne, we were the same when Kyle was a baby.....just made our usual sounds and he has always been a fabulous sleeper, more or less straight away. Folks didn’t believe me when we told them how soon he slept through the night.
> 
> And like us, enjoys being awake very early hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Keisha......eel is another I wouldn’t eat. Looks like snake. But, Chef Dan in Orchids, wanted us to like it, he did make us a sample dish with eel in it, and it was beautiful. He did a “told you so” dance......lol.......
> 
> Competitiveness seems to be in the eye of the beholder .......as an aside, with shopping you’d hate to shop with me.......I detest it! In and out as quick as I can be.......Tom loves me more for that......lol.......
> 
> 
> 
> Cam, I can’t find that book! I sat it down in the back sitting room and it’s gone! No one is claiming to have moved it.......I will seek it out though.....glad you’re enjoying LoD!
> 
> I thought of you the other day as I had a chocolate biscuit (as we call them biscuits) You’re one of the few who will know what the “daddy of them all are”
> 
> View attachment 565510
> 
> 
> Jack and Victors favourite accompaniment to a cup of tea.....and yes, we do flatten out the foil wrapper the way they do! They are gorgeous and very Scottish.......the famous Tunnocks Chocolate Teacake.
> 
> Easter food sounds good if that’s what you end up doing.....love fried chicken. Yes, we’ll be quiet too. Have a good weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Lori......beautiful picture.......your daughter looks good in every picture you show. Dresses are beautiful and the girls look very alike......yes, your Easter food sounds good to........and yes, I think I earned my wine tonight......
> 
> Have a super day Lori........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost our zoom connection to Australia a while back. Not sure what happened. Managed to chat for a while first though. Will stick to FaceTime with others.
> 
> Watching the qualifying for the Bahrain Grand Prix this afternoon too......throughly enjoying watching our racing hero’s son make his F1 debut, young Mick Schumacher.......hoping he does very well.
> 
> But, not a fan while the rules have been changed so much to stop real competition last few years, the guy who has been winning is a pill. Not a fan of his at all. There are a couple of them though still worth watching. Miss the days of the early 1990’s when it was very exciting. Went to many a race and spent time in the paddocks which was a lot of fun!
> 
> I see a bottle of wine has been opened......
> 
> It’s 5 o’ clock somewhere...
> 
> 
> Lynne.....lovely picture too.


awww, thanks! 
The girls do resemble one another...they always dressed exactly the same on "twin day" during Spirit Week.  Even had their twin photos in the high school year books!

Enjoy that wine!




Charade67 said:


> Senior prom. B is on the left. I don’t have many pictures where you can see the whole dress.
> 
> View attachment 565513
> 
> A closer look. B has a very tall friend.
> View attachment 565514


Very pretty dresses!!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> nope
> 
> I’m still the red headed step child of the Dis
> Lol



You`re in very good company with a few of us!! 





keishashadow said:


> Pretty sure my knuckles are dragging on carpet after scrubbing 2couches. They do smell great now at least
> 
> Mine probably sucks, ergo why I don’t like it. Will pass it along for giggles
> 
> loving seeing all the prom dresses!



That is a job and a half......hope a treat is in store as a reward.....

I don`t like Taco`s so can`t even imagine what a taco soup is!! I need to Google......





J'aime Paris said:


> Lovely photo of the girls!!
> I think styles vary year to year and by area.  Ball gown was definitely the 'popular' look for DDs class in 2016 when she had her prom.
> 
> 
> awww, thanks!
> The girls do resemble one another...they always dressed exactly the same on "twin day" during Spirit Week.  Even had their twin photos in the high school year books!
> 
> Enjoy that wine!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty dresses!!!




That`s so cute they do that.......definitely could pass for sisters. 

Choosing between 2 tonight Lori........







​
Both have nothing but good points.......lol.....which would go best with the 3rd Pirates of the Caribbean movie?? Yep, either.......




No monopoly tonight......the pair of them have headed out.....so Tom and I are planning a movie night instead. 

Lit some candles including one of the new ones we bought today.....cherry blossom......

Dinner was delicious, we all love a stir fry on a Saturday night if it`s not pizza....so, wine and some chips for tonight, have some dip if we feel like it. 

Had a nice chat with several friends today. One who has the sister that`s a vegan I`ve mentioned over the years.....she`s the one if I break one leg, she`s broken 5.....if I do anything she`s done it ten times over.......she`s a joy!!! She never likes to be reminded she was spotted eating a bacon sandwich in our village cafe........she also thinks folks who have four poster beds are weird......lol.....I`ll happily be weird then........

Wine has been poured and snacks laid out......


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Choosing between 2 tonight Lori........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Both have nothing but good points.......lol.....which would go best with the 3rd Pirates of the Caribbean movie?? Yep, either.......


Why not both, lol?


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh me too, Schumi, have a 4 poster bed, and I still love it.  Close eyes and pick the wine.  LoL  Both seem like a good wine.

Was a nice enough day, afternoon walk in the almost warm feeling sunny day. Had to take little one to the eye doctor. He is so nice, and she is fine, no changes, but funny, that every year we see him, he remarks how long her eyelashes are, and asks if fake. Nope, all real never put any fake on them. Mine are long, but I think her’s are a bit longer, and because much darker, easier to see. She never uses mascara, as they are that nice thick natural ones too. I’m sure many would love to have her problem of eyelashes hitting her glasses.

And so, used up our chicken at lunch, made chicken tacos, as have tomatoes, cheese and lettuce, I shredded to put on them. Tasty. Kids are thinking bar food tonight. I guess so. Not a kid after my heart, as the bar we like to order from, has what he says are excellent crab cakes. Ick is my response. But their burgers and wings are delicious. Seems like a good dinner for a Saturday night. We shall see. Just enjoying some afternoon tea, and had a butterscotch Tastykake. Sweet enough treat and a perfect one with tea.

Hope those setting their clocks an hour ahead tonight have a good sleep, and yay, then with be on daylight saving time too.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Why not both, lol?






Second bottle has been opened. 

You know us so well.





Lynne G said:


> Ooh me too, Schumi, have a 4 poster bed, and I still love it.  Close eyes and pick the wine.  LoL  Both seem like a good wine.
> 
> Was a nice enough day, afternoon walk in the almost warm feeling sunny day. Had to take little one to the eye doctor. He is so nice, and she is fine, no changes, but funny, that every year we see him, he remarks how long her eyelashes are, and asks if fake. Nope, all real never put any fake on them. Mine are long, but I think her’s are a bit longer, and because much darker, easier to see. She never uses mascara, as they are that nice thick natural ones too. I’m sure many would love to have her problem of eyelashes hitting her glasses.
> 
> And so, used up our chicken at lunch, made chicken tacos, as have tomatoes, cheese and lettuce, I shredded to put on them. Tasty. Kids are thinking bar food tonight. I guess so. Not a kid after my heart, as the bar we like to order from, has what he says are excellent crab cakes. Ick is my response. But their burgers and wings are delicious. Seems like a good dinner for a Saturday night. We shall see. Just enjoying some afternoon tea, and had a butterscotch Tastykake. Sweet enough treat and a perfect one with tea.
> 
> Hope those setting their clocks an hour ahead tonight have a good sleep, and yay, then with be on daylight saving time too.




Glad you had a nice walk.......and you have a 4 poster too? We love ours, but it was built after we moved in.....if we try to take it apart, it`ll be ruined. Solid wood. 

So, we leave it when we do move. And we will move again, at least once. 

Yep, clocks will go forward tonight before we go to bed....



Wine and movie good......

Johnny Depp......even better!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Ooh me too, Schumi, have a 4 poster bed, and I still love it.  Close eyes and pick the wine.  LoL  Both seem like a good wine.
> 
> Was a nice enough day, afternoon walk in the almost warm feeling sunny day. Had to take little one to the eye doctor. He is so nice, and she is fine, no changes, but funny, that every year we see him, he remarks how long her eyelashes are, and asks if fake. Nope, all real never put any fake on them. Mine are long, but I think her’s are a bit longer, and because much darker, easier to see. She never uses mascara, as they are that nice thick natural ones too. I’m sure many would love to have her problem of eyelashes hitting her glasses.
> 
> And so, used up our chicken at lunch, made chicken tacos, as have tomatoes, cheese and lettuce, I shredded to put on them. Tasty. Kids are thinking bar food tonight. I guess so. Not a kid after my heart, as the bar we like to order from, has what he says are excellent crab cakes. Ick is my response. But their burgers and wings are delicious. Seems like a good dinner for a Saturday night. We shall see. Just enjoying some afternoon tea, and had a butterscotch Tastykake. Sweet enough treat and a perfect one with tea.
> 
> Hope those setting their clocks an hour ahead tonight have a good sleep, and yay, then with be on daylight saving time too.


Bar food, yum!  and crab cakes, double yum!!



schumigirl said:


> Second bottle has been opened.
> 
> You know us so well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you had a nice walk.......and you have a 4 poster too? We love ours, but it was built after we moved in.....if we try to take it apart, it`ll be ruined. Solid wood.
> 
> So, we leave it when we do move. And we will move again, at least once.
> 
> Yep, clocks will go forward tonight before we go to bed....
> 
> 
> 
> Wine and movie good......
> 
> Johnny Depp......even better!


No judgment here Carole....having my pre dinner glass right now!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Bar food, yum!  and crab cakes, double yum!!
> 
> 
> No judgment here Carole....having my pre dinner glass right now!
> View attachment 565562



lol......those who smugly judge.........









​Hope you enjoyed yours too Lori.......yes, we sipped both bottles over many hours........delicious. It’s always wine time.........



11pm here, but really midnight with the time change........soon as Capt Jack Sparrow is finished, we’ll head for bed.

I had genuinely forgotten what rip roaring fun movies these are.......

Bacon up in the morning......pancakes too.....


----------



## macraven

Glad you are adding pancakes to go with the bacon tomorrow morning

I’ll bring my appetite!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Glad you are adding pancakes to go with the bacon tomorrow morning
> 
> I’ll bring my appetite!



Pancakes and bacon all ready........





Hope Charade and her mum are doing well and Vicki (Tink1957) hope you`re doing ok too.......




Even losing an hour, slept solidly and even slept a little later which was lovely. And it was lovely as the wind is howling like a banshee outside. Doubt we`ll go out a walk in this, not much fun.

Definitely no plans today at all.......lunch will be pancakes and bacon as we were up too late for such a breakfast, and have a chicken in the Aga for tonight......apart from watching the Bahrain GP later, that`s as much as my day involves today. 

It`s lovely having nothing to do. 





































Have a fabulous Sunday whatever you may be doing........







​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh pancakes and bacon.  Yum.

Ack for a windy day Schumi. Our Sunday will be a wet one, with rain showers in the morning, and steady rain throughout the afternoon.

But this early morning weather guy said those rain making clouds will be gone in the overnight, as a full day of glorious sunshine Monday will be our reward for this rainy Sunday. Yeah, and the high temp for that glorious sunny Monday? 55 F.  Sigh. Yes it is still March.  But hey, as the rain making clouds usually come from warmer Southern winds, the high temp this soggy Sunday? 70F.  Ah, maybe a lightweight raincoat.  At least the umbrella is in the car from the last time it rained, like the other day.  Early April showers? LoL

And so that other weekend day, where the routine is as always that get the trash out, and ready for the week day routine. Alarm already set, wash done, and will take the kids’ grocery wants. Did a good clear out of the refrigerator and pantry, so now all can see what we have. And I don’t think we need that much.  Little one asked for more tomatoes, so a stop at the produce store may be a stop we do. Picked up some ground beef from the butcher on the way home from the eye doctor yesterday.  So thinking a burger lunch.  If the rain is not falling too hard, will light the grill, and enjoy grilled burgers. Otherwise, they will be grilled in a pan on the stove. Either way, I am sure all will enjoy.  And not a clue for dinner. But we always have rice, pasta, and potatoes. So a meal can easily be made with any of those three, meatless or with meat.  I assume little one will ask for pasta.  And if we pick up more tomatoes, should have enough to make my red sauce.  Plan? maybe.  Though I bet Schumi’s home is smelling good with the chicken cooking in her oven for their dinner.  

With me not getting around to post, as enjoying my tea, ack phone just flashed moderate rain in 15 minutes. Hope the fire trucks I heard leave shortly after the fire whistle sounded a few minutes ago, get back before the rain, or are helped with the rain. I don’t see any smoke from looking out my front door, so wherever the fire trucks went, as they went past the main street at the end of our cul de sac, was far enough away, don’t know why they were called. Will check the local news later today.

And so that routine quiet house before any grocery run, though if older one is up soon, may be on the road faster. Not before that moderate rain is to fall though. Eh, like Mac, indoor today seems like a good where on a rainy day.

So a Good Afternoon to a daylight saving time Schumi. Glad your sleep was a bit later due to time change. But I am sure your early mornings waking up will still be your routine. Sigh, mine was 5 am. Oh well, I just can’t sleep late every day. At least I am lazy so far, other than a load of wash, and the tea pot filled and stove turned on to make that tea pit whistle. And it did hours ago now, so I’m ready to refill that tea pot again. But will use regular tea. Done with wanting the breakfast tea I had. Feeling like lighter colored tea.

Back to the remote for the largest tv. Have a most special Sunday.

Ack, I guess I am a slow typer or the phone was wrong.  I hear the steady rain. Loud.  Sigh.


----------



## keishashadow

Yinz know how I roll, never too early to start with the seasonal nyucks

Weatherman lied, raining & bit of a chill here.  Jr threw me a curve ball & decided to breeze thru for late brunch vs dinner.  Off to the store I will go.  Have such a hankering for eggs Benedict with hollindase.  Do have asparagus & eggs but, will save that for a backwards dinner sort of day.

Pancakes (no, thank you), toss me a Belgium waffle with the works (strawberries & whipped cream), please.

Dinner TBD since the shift in plans.



schumigirl said:


> Hope Charade and her mum are doing well and Vicki (Tink1957) hope you`re doing ok too.......


 Thot of vicki when, perhaps, the worst pizza I’ve ever seen landed on my doorstop.  Got it from a fancier place too that the mr favors re their hoagies. Ate half a piece & tossed rest of it, at least a small one.  so dried out, little cheese. Just  as well, will save those carbs for another day.
Sure hope Mac’s Walking Dead pizza is more alive.  



schumigirl said:


> Even losing an hour, slept solidly and even slept a little later which was lovely. And it was lovely as the wind is howling like a banshee outside. Doubt we`ll go out a walk in this, not much fun.


Banshees are so under-rated here in the horror genre 


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, and the high temp for that glorious sunny Monday? 55 F. Sigh. Yes it is still March.


Accuweather pulled the rug out from under us too for what was supposed to be a glorious weather week for so early in the season.  I can’t remember if march came in like a lion or a lamb.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, yes, time change works well for us. Makes for a very quick day though......seems to have flown past. Glad to hear your weather is going to improve, and yep, kitchen smells delicious.



Keisha......that’s funny, I’m not as fond of waffles, unless it has fried chicken and maple syrup attached. But with bacon, love pancakes. And a good eggs benedict......lush!

Yes, hope Vicki pops in and says hello, it’s been a while.....yes, don’t waste your carbs on something that’s not worth it......yes, love a good banshee movie.....used to be a group of women where we used to live.....all known as the harpie banshee group! You know the type.....but in a movie.....yep.....

Hope the store isn’t too busy.




Watching the GP right now, not very exciting so far. Will put dinner out once it’s done unless the guys we like go out early.

Did clear out a couple of food cabinets today, and didn’t find any out off date jars of spices which is a win win. Everything still fresh, we tend to buy smaller amounts and used them quickly, but I have discovered in the past a jar of something or other just a little out of date.....ok, more than a little...lol....


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, hope Mac and Tink are safe this morning.  Noon news showing the tornado damage in Georgia.  

And severe thunderstorms and tornado warnings issued for later this afternoon into the evening.  By the 10 o’clock news, this rain maker should be out to sea.  And with that clearing sky in the overnight, freeze warnings issued.  Sigh.  Lamb or Lion Keisha?  Guess a lamb as not snowing today.

And a happy Palm Sunday to those who observe it.  

Ick that pizza delivered, Keisha. We have never had food delivered, always picked up.

Hehe as the clock stuck 12, one kid appeared,  then the other.  Time for burgers.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Ick that pizza delivered, Keisha. We have never had food delivered, always picked up.


I can’t remember the last time I had a pizza delivered.  Lesson learned

Never made it to store. Will send the mr out in the rain to grab something.  Tired, gave LR a good cleaning.  Found a new room size rug last week that spoke to me. Had to pull up the old one, probably will repurpose in another room as still in good shape, just sick of looking at it.  

Never fails to surprise me how silt like dirt tends to lurk under the carpet when it’s changed.  Not sure if it’s the carpet pad breaking down or what but rather gross to think it was there.


----------



## Charade67

Happy to be home again. I had a rather scary drive back. When I got into North Carolina it was raining so hard that I could barely see the road. Some cars were going 30 (speed limit was 70) and others just pulled completely off the road. Then I hit a really dense patch of fog and noticed the ground next to the interstate was white. I had just missed a hail storm. 

Mom took a bad turn yesterday afternoon. She started coughing and couldn't stop.  The coughing was bringing up whatever was left int he stomach. He hasn't has anything by mouth for a few days. The nurse installed a nasogastric tube to clear out her stomach. 

I called this afternoon  and she is doing better. The cough is mostly gone and she was finally able to get some sleep. She is still very weak though. 

I am really tired, but trying not to nap, so hopefully I will sleep better tonight.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Charade, scary ride. Yeah, I’ve pulled over when I saw a purple weather radar blob over me.  Other time was never so scared coming out of the mountains in a pitch dark afternoon thunderstorm.  Glad you made it safely back.  And lots more well wishes to your mom, and very glad she stopped her coughing.  

Ack, my phone keeping beeping with a severe thunderstorm warning to expire in 4 hours. Whatever. Trash has gone out, tomatoes and a few other items bought, and all was snacking most of the day, so dinner will be later. And with our lunch burgers, chopped up some left over french fries, as they made great home fries. 

Hope all have a safe and jolly Sunday night.


----------



## cam757

A beautiful Sunday is coming to an end.  We had bad thunderstorms this morning but the sun came out and so did the heat.  Made it to mid 80's.  More bad weather tonight but it is not looking as bad as they were expecting. Just unnerving when it comes through at night, especially when tornados are involved.

We started off this morning going to Cracker Barrel for breakfast but they were on a long wait so we went to the Village Inn. Had a short wait but it was decent food.  Then did our Sam's Club and grocery store run.  

I did finally get our May trip to UOR booked. SW changed the flight times for our return trip so now we are back in time to take my mom out for dinner on Mother's Day. Now just need to book the car.  

Hamburgers and fries for dinner tonight.  



Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Cam. Nice your DS is at school, and glad to hear he is doing well. So far in my state, no kids are at college. Rumor that little one’s school will be in person this Fall, but the City just delayed more restrictions lifting, as virus numbers have climbed again. Not sure the rumor will be true. Older one’s county school has not said in person this Fall so far. So I highly think both kids will be virtual at least the Fall senester.



Hopefully, this summer will be a turning point and the kids will be able to get back in the classroom this fall. 



J'aime Paris said:


> We will grill steaks, have baked potatoes with all the fixings, and I'll make my homemade cream corn! Looking forward to it already!



That sounds like a good meal too.  



schumigirl said:


> Cam, I can’t find that book! I sat it down in the back sitting room and it’s gone! No one is claiming to have moved it.......I will seek it out though.....glad you’re enjoying LoD!
> 
> I thought of you the other day as I had a chocolate biscuit (as we call them biscuits) You’re one of the few who will know what the “daddy of them all are”



Oh no, I hope you were able to find your book.  

LOL! The daddy of them all for sure. I will have to look for Tunnock's Chocolate Teacakes the next time I go to World Market.  They carry some UK brands that normally you can't purchase in any other stores around. I am sure if I find them, I will need to press the foil flat like Victor.   

When I was watching "The Royle Family" they were always eating Penguins and Wagon Wheels.  I bought some Penguins to try. Not bad.  They also had Jammie Dodgers but I did not try those. 



schumigirl said:


> Had a nice chat with several friends today. One who has the sister that`s a vegan I`ve mentioned over the years.....she`s the one if I break one leg, she`s broken 5.....if I do anything she`s done it ten times over.......she`s a joy!!! She never likes to be reminded she was spotted eating a bacon sandwich in our village cafe........she also thinks folks who have four poster beds are weird......lol.....I`ll happily be weird then........



She sounds like a pleasure. Your description reminds me of Kristen Wigg's character "Penelope" on SNL. She was always one-upping everyone.  Hilarious.



Charade67 said:


> Happy to be home again. I had a rather scary drive back. When I got into North Carolina it was raining so hard that I could barely see the road. Some cars were going 30 (speed limit was 70) and others just pulled completely off the road. Then I hit a really dense patch of fog and noticed the ground next to the interstate was white. I had just missed a hail storm.
> 
> Mom took a bad turn yesterday afternoon. She started coughing and couldn't stop. The coughing was bringing up whatever was left int he stomach. He hasn't has anything by mouth for a few days. The nurse installed a nasogastric tube to clear out her stomach.
> 
> I called this afternoon and she is doing better. The cough is mostly gone and she was finally able to get some sleep. She is still very weak though.
> 
> I am really tired, but trying not to nap, so hopefully I will sleep better tonight.



Glad you made it home alright.  I saw where they had half dollar size hail in Hillsville,VA . Cars were pulled on the side of the Interstate getting pummeled.   

Sorry your mom has had a rough time with it.  I hope she has a better night.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Happy to be home again. I had a rather scary drive back. When I got into North Carolina it was raining so hard that I could barely see the road. Some cars were going 30 (speed limit was 70) and others just pulled completely off the road. Then I hit a really dense patch of fog and noticed the ground next to the interstate was white. I had just missed a hail storm.
> 
> Mom took a bad turn yesterday afternoon. She started coughing and couldn't stop.  The coughing was bringing up whatever was left int he stomach. He hasn't has anything by mouth for a few days. The nurse installed a nasogastric tube to clear out her stomach.
> 
> I called this afternoon  and she is doing better. The cough is mostly gone and she was finally able to get some sleep. She is still very weak though.


prayers for your mom
Hugs for you !

Good to read she is doing better today.


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> Can any of you give me your recipe of taco soup?


check your email.


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> Do see that anothe round of storms heading monyk & mac’s


 We had great weather yesterday-lawn mowed, dog chasing things all day, house cleaned, laundry done, sheets changed-then put ribs and funeral potatoes (no canned soup though-homemade roux). Even made a mudslide for my dessert last night.


keishashadow said:


> Hair came out grea


 Looks great!!


Charade67 said:


> I called this afternoon and she is doing better.


Glad she's better. Saw the video of hailstorm descending on Nashville-whole storm looked nasty. The bad weather missed our area. Cold front and sunny but lot cooler today.

Started a new book yesterday and read way way too late. Finished it and started new one-must not stay p so late again lol. Did manage to make biscuit and gravy for late breakfast, leftovers today. 

Oldest made it home from Cancun to Seattle-managed to twist ankle pretty bad on friday-her right foot this time. She hurt her left ankle really bad her second day in her first DCP-was on light duty for her first 4 weeks.  She left that brace here so she had to order another one. Getting through customs took awhile - 1 person working for 2 full plane loads-after 20 minutes she said 3 more showed up and line started moving but took toll on her foot. She may need to get it xrayed-part of the whole EDS/hypermobility thing! She knows she needs to be careful but said her sandal slipped on the stair.

Thinking tea and early bedtime for me...
Hope all are doing ok today!


----------



## macraven

Yea monyk!
 Thank you for the recipe


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I can’t remember the last time I had a pizza delivered.  Lesson learned
> 
> Never made it to store. Will send the mr out in the rain to grab something.  Tired, gave LR a good cleaning.  Found a new room size rug last week that spoke to me. Had to pull up the old one, probably will repurpose in another room as still in good shape, just sick of looking at it.
> 
> Never fails to surprise me how silt like dirt tends to lurk under the carpet when it’s changed.  Not sure if it’s the carpet pad breaking down or what but rather gross to think it was there.



Ouch! That`s a heavy job at the best of times.......yes, we do get fed up with things after a time......Tom`s just glad I keep him......lol....... I always remember my mum and dad`s generation of families.....used to talk of how they had the same furniture their whole married life???? And it was something they were proud of.Although things were made to last then I guess. Tom`s mum had a washing machine for 27 years......we`re lucky to get 5 years out of one now.







Charade67 said:


> Happy to be home again. I had a rather scary drive back. When I got into North Carolina it was raining so hard that I could barely see the road. Some cars were going 30 (speed limit was 70) and others just pulled completely off the road. Then I hit a really dense patch of fog and noticed the ground next to the interstate was white. I had just missed a hail storm.
> 
> Mom took a bad turn yesterday afternoon. She started coughing and couldn't stop.  The coughing was bringing up whatever was left int he stomach. He hasn't has anything by mouth for a few days. The nurse installed a nasogastric tube to clear out her stomach.
> 
> I called this afternoon  and she is doing better. The cough is mostly gone and she was finally able to get some sleep. She is still very weak though.
> 
> I am really tired, but trying not to nap, so hopefully I will sleep better tonight.



Aw hope she does much better today, that must have been very distressing for her and you too. It`s good she is sleeping, that`ll do her the world of good. 

Hope you got plenty of rest too. Especially after such a heavy journey.






cam757 said:


> A beautiful Sunday is coming to an end.  We had bad thunderstorms this morning but the sun came out and so did the heat.  Made it to mid 80's.  More bad weather tonight but it is not looking as bad as they were expecting. Just unnerving when it comes through at night, especially when tornados are involved.
> 
> We started off this morning going to Cracker Barrel for breakfast but they were on a long wait so we went to the Village Inn. Had a short wait but it was decent food.  Then did our Sam's Club and grocery store run.
> 
> I did finally get our May trip to UOR booked. SW changed the flight times for our return trip so now we are back in time to take my mom out for dinner on Mother's Day. Now just need to book the car.
> 
> Hamburgers and fries for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, this summer will be a turning point and the kids will be able to get back in the classroom this fall.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a good meal too.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, I hope you were able to find your book.
> 
> LOL! The daddy of them all for sure. I will have to look for Tunnock's Chocolate Teacakes the next time I go to World Market.  They carry some UK brands that normally you can't purchase in any other stores around. I am sure if I find them, I will need to press the foil flat like Victor.
> 
> When I was watching "The Royle Family" they were always eating Penguins and Wagon Wheels.  I bought some Penguins to try. Not bad.  They also had Jammie Dodgers but I did not try those.
> 
> 
> 
> She sounds like a pleasure. Your description reminds me of Kristen Wigg's character "Penelope" on SNL. She was always one-upping everyone.  Hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you made it home alright.  I saw where they had half dollar size hail in Hillsville,VA . Cars were pulled on the side of the Interstate getting pummeled.
> 
> Sorry your mom has had a rough time with it.  I hope she has a better night.



Glad you have your May trip sorted out.......how fun!! And getting to see your mum on Mother`s Day will be lovely too. 

I`ve never actually seen SNL in it`s format.....seen clips over the years.....Oh I think everyone knows one or two Penelope`s..... They`re fun aren`t they!!!

lol......we got a box of teacakes with the grocery shop last week, some of the wrappers weren`t perfect.....that`s annoying, they were already torn, but it is quite soothing smoothing them out then turning them into long thin almost stick like....oh dear......

Penguins, we like, Wagon wheels were nicer as children and I`ve never liked jammie dodgers, but Tom loves them.....never buy them though. Oh I think Publix or Walmart had the teacakes in. Also look out for Tunnocks Snowballs......oh my!!! Caramel wafers and caramel logs too....but only if you have your own teeth and no crowns.....those two biscuits will lift those crowns right out........lol......

Cannot find that book at all? I think "someone" may have moved it. I`ve looked in every single room and nowhere to be found. One of those mysteries......I`ll give it a few days and get another copy if I don`t find it.

Hope your weather improves too, in the 80`s sounds lovely. 






Monykalyn said:


> We had great weather yesterday-lawn mowed, dog chasing things all day, house cleaned, laundry done, sheets changed-then put ribs and funeral potatoes (no canned soup though-homemade roux). Even made a mudslide for my dessert last night.
> Looks great!!
> 
> Glad she's better. Saw the video of hailstorm descending on Nashville-whole storm looked nasty. The bad weather missed our area. Cold front and sunny but lot cooler today.
> 
> Started a new book yesterday and read way way too late. Finished it and started new one-must not stay p so late again lol. Did manage to make biscuit and gravy for late breakfast, leftovers today.
> 
> Oldest made it home from Cancun to Seattle-managed to twist ankle pretty bad on friday-her right foot this time. She hurt her left ankle really bad her second day in her first DCP-was on light duty for her first 4 weeks.  She left that brace here so she had to order another one. Getting through customs took awhile - 1 person working for 2 full plane loads-after 20 minutes she said 3 more showed up and line started moving but took toll on her foot. She may need to get it xrayed-part of the whole EDS/hypermobility thing! She knows she needs to be careful but said her sandal slipped on the stair.
> 
> Thinking tea and early bedtime for me...
> Hope all are doing ok today!



Hope your daughters ankle isn`t too bad and not in pain from it. Food sounds good too Monyk......



Still wild and woolly outside this morning.......howling wind woke us up a few times during the night, got straight back to sleep though. Still windy this morning, around 45mph but will clear by late afternoon.

And tomorrow, we have to get 70F.....something we get pretty excited about in the UK in March! 

Lots of restrictions lifted from today......sadly weather isn`t suited to meet up with 6 folks outside......and tomorrow, everyone`s busy......lol.....although my friend who is a childminder has cut back her hours, so she may be free to pop round for a visit since it`s going to be warm. Hope so. It`s a start for sure......

Today heading to Makro today, kind of like Costco but you need a business card to go in, need to stock up on a few things. They have the hugest boxes of washing powder and massive fabric softeners I like and a few other things too like toilet paper and kitchen towels. And will pop into a little place for some fresh veg and salad. Then make some phone calls....I`m wondering how long folks will want them as lockdown eases. Some will still be on their own, so hoping it carries on for a while.

Good news on the giant ship stuck in the Suez Canal.....it`s free and other ships can pass.....huge amount of goods now able to move.

Fancy some rice krispies for breakfast or toast with ginger preserve. Yep, home made, just not in my home! No idea what`s for dinner tonight.....





























Have a wonderful Monday............​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Schumi.  Too bad bad weather to not be able to meet up with some today.  But at least now you can.  Hope your shopping trip was successful.  And yay, for being a Monday.   Hope some perfect tea was drank too.  

Julie, Good Morning. Hope you are feeling well, and enjoying some coffee with Louie relaxing with you after a morning walk in the garden.

Ack, MonyK, hope your DD’s ankle will be okay. Annoying when not feeling well to wait in such a long line. Good to have all cleaned up, and dog having fun in the yard.

Ah yes, that before dawn week day start. But as most days, tea pot filled and tea enjoyed not much after that early start. Partly cloudy, so very dark out. Peak outside and lots of trash cans knocked over, trash and branches tossed around. But hey, at least 41F out now. We dipped into the 30’s in the wee hours. Tornado confirmed in NJ, and wow, while I don’t think we had a tornado, those winds were howling and blowing around the house, with pounding rain, last night. Quite the night time thunderstorm line that crossed by last night. But as the mix of warm and cooler air fought in that thunderstorm, cool air prevailed, and that glorious sunny day will start as the sun rises soon. But no real feeling heat from that sun, though it should help in drying us out. And while a jacket will surely be worn on lunchtime walk, looking forward to that sunny sky, and rocking my sunglasses.

Marvelous Monday homies.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good afternoon Lynne.  It was a beautiful morning here so we decided to do a proper walk.  Still from home but did a longer version of our regular route. Was the first day we’ve had a warm breeze!  Tomorrow is meant to be really nice so we’re considering a drive out for our walk.  

Kev is power washing the cars now as it’s not freezing!

I’m still having the occasional fizzy spell so will have to mention it at some point.

Think the vessel was still stopping traffic Schumi.  Worst thing I read was the amount of live animals being shipped from Romania and Spain stranded - we are trying to have live shipping banned from the UK unless for specific breeding purposes.  It’s a cruel way to treat them.

Others news was the terrible Covid situation in Mexico.  Hope they get support to get it under control soon.

I finished another book last night so looking for a new read.  Might fire up my Kindle and give it another try.  Only used it on holidays so far.

Chicken curry for us tonight - not for L but lots of roast chicken left from yesterday so she will be happy with that.

Third laundry load in and have a couple more to do. I’ve always liked emptying the baskets.

Hope everyone has a good start to the week.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, I love a good thunderstorm, sounds like you`re weather is quite all over the place right now. Hope it clears enough for your lunchtime walk and you get some sunshine.




It`s quite warm outside despite being very windy still. We have almost 60F, so when we came in from our shopping we headed out a walk despite the wind. 

Wasn`t too bad, it helped not being cold. But tomorrow looks to be lovely, winds will die down today and hopefully tomorrow we`ll get the barbecue out and get some grilled food for lunch and dinner. That`s the plan anyway. 

Just finished lunch, Tom made me a bacon and tomato omelette which was very filling. Doing honey mustard chicken for dinner tonight. Popped into the farm store and bought some local honey, not with the honeycomb attached though....I really don`t like that, but Tom would love it. 

Some phone calls and a letter to write to an Aunt this afternoon, and some book group reading, that`s about it.


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 565649
> Yinz know how I roll, never too early to start with the seasonal nyucks
> 
> Weatherman lied, raining & bit of a chill here.  Jr threw me a curve ball & decided to breeze thru for late brunch vs dinner.  Off to the store I will go.  Have such a hankering for eggs Benedict with hollindase.  Do have asparagus & eggs but, will save that for a backwards dinner sort of day.
> 
> Pancakes (no, thank you), toss me a Belgium waffle with the works (strawberries & whipped cream), please.
> 
> Dinner TBD since the shift in plans.
> 
> 
> Thot of vicki when, perhaps, the worst pizza I’ve ever seen landed on my doorstop.  Got it from a fancier place too that the mr favors re their hoagies. Ate half a piece & tossed rest of it, at least a small one.  so dried out, little cheese. Just  as well, will save those carbs for another day.
> Sure hope Mac’s Walking Dead pizza is more alive.
> 
> 
> Banshees are so under-rated here in the horror genre
> 
> Accuweather pulled the rug out from under us too for what was supposed to be a glorious weather week for so early in the season.  I can’t remember if march came in like a lion or a lamb.


Sorry your pizza was a bust!!  We cannot even get pizzandelivery where I live.  Guess we are too far outside the city for their routes?



Charade67 said:


> Happy to be home again. I had a rather scary drive back. When I got into North Carolina it was raining so hard that I could barely see the road. Some cars were going 30 (speed limit was 70) and others just pulled completely off the road. Then I hit a really dense patch of fog and noticed the ground next to the interstate was white. I had just missed a hail storm.
> 
> Mom took a bad turn yesterday afternoon. She started coughing and couldn't stop.  The coughing was bringing up whatever was left int he stomach. He hasn't has anything by mouth for a few days. The nurse installed a nasogastric tube to clear out her stomach.
> 
> I called this afternoon  and she is doing better. The cough is mostly gone and she was finally able to get some sleep. She is still very weak though.
> 
> I am really tired, but trying not to nap, so hopefully I will sleep better tonight.


Bad driving conditions give me the worst anxiety!!  Glad you made it home safe!
Sounds like your mom gave a scare, but has started improving a bit.  Hope she continues to heal well!



cam757 said:


> A beautiful Sunday is coming to an end.  We had bad thunderstorms this morning but the sun came out and so did the heat.  Made it to mid 80's.  More bad weather tonight but it is not looking as bad as they were expecting. Just unnerving when it comes through at night, especially when tornados are involved.
> 
> We started off this morning going to Cracker Barrel for breakfast but they were on a long wait so we went to the Village Inn. Had a short wait but it was decent food.  Then did our Sam's Club and grocery store run.
> 
> I did finally get our May trip to UOR booked. SW changed the flight times for our return trip so now we are back in time to take my mom out for dinner on Mother's Day. Now just need to book the car.
> 
> Hamburgers and fries for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, this summer will be a turning point and the kids will be able to get back in the classroom this fall.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a good meal too.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, I hope you were able to find your book.
> 
> LOL! The daddy of them all for sure. I will have to look for Tunnock's Chocolate Teacakes the next time I go to World Market.  They carry some UK brands that normally you can't purchase in any other stores around. I am sure if I find them, I will need to press the foil flat like Victor.
> 
> When I was watching "The Royle Family" they were always eating Penguins and Wagon Wheels.  I bought some Penguins to try. Not bad.  They also had Jammie Dodgers but I did not try those.
> 
> 
> 
> She sounds like a pleasure. Your description reminds me of Kristen Wigg's character "Penelope" on SNL. She was always one-upping everyone.  Hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you made it home alright.  I saw where they had half dollar size hail in Hillsville,VA . Cars were pulled on the side of the Interstate getting pummeled.
> 
> Sorry your mom has had a rough time with it.  I hope she has a better night.


Southwest Airlines seems to be changing flights quite frequently, so frustrating!  They changed one of mine by more than 12 hours, so I basically would lose a day.  I cancelled that flight and rebooked with Delta.  

The other flight they changed by several hours....now we land back home just before midnight instead of 8pm.  I can live that that.



Monykalyn said:


> We had great weather yesterday-lawn mowed, dog chasing things all day, house cleaned, laundry done, sheets changed-then put ribs and funeral potatoes (no canned soup though-homemade roux). Even made a mudslide for my dessert last night.
> Looks great!!
> 
> Glad she's better. Saw the video of hailstorm descending on Nashville-whole storm looked nasty. The bad weather missed our area. Cold front and sunny but lot cooler today.
> 
> Started a new book yesterday and read way way too late. Finished it and started new one-must not stay p so late again lol. Did manage to make biscuit and gravy for late breakfast, leftovers today.
> 
> Oldest made it home from Cancun to Seattle-managed to twist ankle pretty bad on friday-her right foot this time. She hurt her left ankle really bad her second day in her first DCP-was on light duty for her first 4 weeks.  She left that brace here so she had to order another one. Getting through customs took awhile - 1 person working for 2 full plane loads-after 20 minutes she said 3 more showed up and line started moving but took toll on her foot. She may need to get it xrayed-part of the whole EDS/hypermobility thing! She knows she needs to be careful but said her sandal slipped on the stair.
> 
> Thinking tea and early bedtime for me...
> Hope all are doing ok today!


Hope your DDs ankle is ok!  My DD has hypermobility too.  Was so accident prone as a kiddo



schumigirl said:


> Ouch! That`s a heavy job at the best of times.......yes, we do get fed up with things after a time......Tom`s just glad I keep him......lol....... I always remember my mum and dad`s generation of families.....used to talk of how they had the same furniture their whole married life???? And it was something they were proud of.Although things were made to last then I guess. Tom`s mum had a washing machine for 27 years......we`re lucky to get 5 years out of one now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw hope she does much better today, that must have been very distressing for her and you too. It`s good she is sleeping, that`ll do her the world of good.
> 
> Hope you got plenty of rest too. Especially after such a heavy journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you have your May trip sorted out.......how fun!! And getting to see your mum on Mother`s Day will be lovely too.
> 
> I`ve never actually seen SNL in it`s format.....seen clips over the years.....Oh I think everyone knows one or two Penelope`s..... They`re fun aren`t they!!!
> 
> lol......we got a box of teacakes with the grocery shop last week, some of the wrappers weren`t perfect.....that`s annoying, they were already torn, but it is quite soothing smoothing them out then turning them into long thin almost stick like....oh dear......
> 
> Penguins, we like, Wagon wheels were nicer as children and I`ve never liked jammie dodgers, but Tom loves them.....never buy them though. Oh I think Publix or Walmart had the teacakes in. Also look out for Tunnocks Snowballs......oh my!!! Caramel wafers and caramel logs too....but only if you have your own teeth and no crowns.....those two biscuits will lift those crowns right out........lol......
> 
> Cannot find that book at all? I think "someone" may have moved it. I`ve looked in every single room and nowhere to be found. One of those mysteries......I`ll give it a few days and get another copy if I don`t find it.
> 
> Hope your weather improves too, in the 80`s sounds lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your daughters ankle isn`t too bad and not in pain from it. Food sounds good too Monyk......
> 
> 
> 
> Still wild and woolly outside this morning.......howling wind woke us up a few times during the night, got straight back to sleep though. Still windy this morning, around 45mph but will clear by late afternoon.
> 
> And tomorrow, we have to get 70F.....something we get pretty excited about in the UK in March!
> 
> Lots of restrictions lifted from today......sadly weather isn`t suited to meet up with 6 folks outside......and tomorrow, everyone`s busy......lol.....although my friend who is a childminder has cut back her hours, so she may be free to pop round for a visit since it`s going to be warm. Hope so. It`s a start for sure......
> 
> Today heading to Makro today, kind of like Costco but you need a business card to go in, need to stock up on a few things. They have the hugest boxes of washing powder and massive fabric softeners I like and a few other things too like toilet paper and kitchen towels. And will pop into a little place for some fresh veg and salad. Then make some phone calls....I`m wondering how long folks will want them as lockdown eases. Some will still be on their own, so hoping it carries on for a while.
> 
> Good news on the giant ship stuck in the Suez Canal.....it`s free and other ships can pass.....huge amount of goods now able to move.
> 
> Fancy some rice krispies for breakfast or toast with ginger preserve. Yep, home made, just not in my home! No idea what`s for dinner tonight.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday............​


Glad your restrictions are easing!  It's been so long for you in the UK!



Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Schumi.  Too bad bad weather to not be able to meet up with some today.  But at least now you can.  Hope your shopping trip was successful.  And yay, for being a Monday.   Hope some perfect tea was drank too.
> 
> Julie, Good Morning. Hope you are feeling well, and enjoying some coffee with Louie relaxing with you after a morning walk in the garden.
> 
> Ack, MonyK, hope your DD’s ankle will be okay. Annoying when not feeling well to wait in such a long line. Good to have all cleaned up, and dog having fun in the yard.
> 
> Ah yes, that before dawn week day start. But as most days, tea pot filled and tea enjoyed not much after that early start. Partly cloudy, so very dark out. Peak outside and lots of trash cans knocked over, trash and branches tossed around. But hey, at least 41F out now. We dipped into the 30’s in the wee hours. Tornado confirmed in NJ, and wow, while I don’t think we had a tornado, those winds were howling and blowing around the house, with pounding rain, last night. Quite the night time thunderstorm line that crossed by last night. But as the mix of warm and cooler air fought in that thunderstorm, cool air prevailed, and that glorious sunny day will start as the sun rises soon. But no real feeling heat from that sun, though it should help in drying us out. And while a jacket will surely be worn on lunchtime walk, looking forward to that sunny sky, and rocking my sunglasses.
> 
> Marvelous Monday homies.


I'll be out walking the dogs today as well....finally sunny!  Only 49 right now, but feels ok with the sun shining down!



Realfoodfans said:


> Good afternoon Lynne.  It was a beautiful morning here so we decided to do a proper walk.  Still from home but did a longer version of our regular route. Was the first day we’ve had a warm breeze!  Tomorrow is meant to be really nice so we’re considering a drive out for our walk.
> 
> Kev is power washing the cars now as it’s not freezing!
> 
> I’m still having the occasional fizzy spell so will have to mention it at some point.
> 
> Think the vessel was still stopping traffic Schumi.  Worst thing I read was the amount of live animals being shipped from Romania and Spain stranded - we are trying to have live shipping banned from the UK unless for specific breeding purposes.  It’s a cruel way to treat them.
> 
> Others news was the terrible Covid situation in Mexico.  Hope they get support to get it under control soon.
> 
> I finished another book last night so looking for a new read.  Might fire up my Kindle and give it another try.  Only used it on holidays so far.
> 
> Chicken curry for us tonight - not for L but lots of roast chicken left from yesterday so she will be happy with that.
> 
> Third laundry load in and have a couple more to do. I’ve always liked emptying the baskets.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good start to the week.


I had chicken tikki masala at a restaurant once.  It was good!  Is that like curry?  



schumigirl said:


> Lynne, I love a good thunderstorm, sounds like you`re weather is quite all over the place right now. Hope it clears enough for your lunchtime walk and you get some sunshine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It`s quite warm outside despite being very windy still. We have almost 60F, so when we came in from our shopping we headed out a walk despite the wind.
> 
> Wasn`t too bad, it helped not being cold. But tomorrow looks to be lovely, winds will die down today and hopefully tomorrow we`ll get the barbecue out and get some grilled food for lunch and dinner. That`s the plan anyway.
> 
> Just finished lunch, Tom made me a bacon and tomato omelette which was very filling. Doing honey mustard chicken for dinner tonight. Popped into the farm store and bought some local honey, not with the honeycomb attached though....I really don`t like that, but Tom would love it.
> 
> Some phone calls and a letter to write to an Aunt this afternoon, and some book group reading, that`s about it.


Yes, grilling season is upon us!  I do love grilled meat!





Chicken on the stove for the dogs.  Chicken in the oven for us.  And a spaghetti squash is in the oven for all of us, lol!   Works out super easy when the meal planning is essentially the same.  
I'm boiling the dogs chicken, since Hatley seems a bit under the weather today.  She threw up this morning, so I want her meal to be bland and gentle for tonight.


I ordered a half gallon water bottle from Amazon.  I thought it might help me drink more.  I'm not a big fan of water, and I know I'm not nearly hydrated enough.  Boy oh boy, it's a lot to drink!  I'm a bit over half way through and I feel like I'm floating!!!  It'll be interesting to see if I can actually finish it all.....plus, I'm worried I'll be up in the night using the bathroom, lol!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Sorry your pizza was a bust!!  We cannot even get pizzandelivery where I live.  Guess we are too far outside the city for their routes?
> 
> 
> Bad driving conditions give me the worst anxiety!!  Glad you made it home safe!
> Sounds like your mom gave a scare, but has started improving a bit.  Hope she continues to heal well!
> 
> 
> Southwest Airlines seems to be changing flights quite frequently, so frustrating!  They changed one of mine by more than 12 hours, so I basically would lose a day.  I cancelled that flight and rebooked with Delta.
> 
> The other flight they changed by several hours....now we land back home just before midnight instead of 8pm.  I can live that that.
> 
> 
> Hope your DDs ankle is ok!  My DD has hypermobility too.  Was so accident prone as a kiddo
> 
> 
> Glad your restrictions are easing!  It's been so long for you in the UK!
> 
> 
> I'll be out walking the dogs today as well....finally sunny!  Only 49 right now, but feels ok with the sun shining down!
> 
> 
> I had chicken tikki masala at a restaurant once.  It was good!  Is that like curry?
> 
> 
> Yes, grilling season is upon us!  I do love grilled meat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken on the stove for the dogs.  Chicken in the oven for us.  And a spaghetti squash is in the oven for all of us, lol!   Works out super easy when the meal planning is essentially the same.
> I'm boiling the dogs chicken, since Hatley seems a bit under the weather today.  She threw up this morning, so I want her meal to be bland and gentle for tonight.
> 
> 
> I ordered a half gallon water bottle from Amazon.  I thought it might help me drink more.  I'm not a big fan of water, and I know I'm not nearly hydrated enough.  Boy oh boy, it's a lot to drink!  I'm a bit over half way through and I feel like I'm floating!!!  It'll be interesting to see if I can actually finish it all.....plus, I'm worried I'll be up in the night using the bathroom, lol!
> 
> View attachment 565831



Lori......chicken tikka masala is a type of curry......you`ve had curry after all......a very mild version I`ll hasten to add. I don`t think you`d appreciate the curries Tom and I choose or make at home.......spicy!!! 

Yes, it`s good to feel restrictions lifted, but waiting to see when we can go to Scotland. And hoping it`s nice on Friday as one of my friends is a child minder and she takes Fridays off, so if it`s nice we can sit out in our garden. Fingers crossed. 

I`m up to 6 pints of water today......that`s one of my favourite memes above.....lol.....wine is so much easier to drink than water!! Darn those calories....

Food sounds nice and hope the doggy is better tonight. 





Dinner over and it was nice. Sun is shining although still very breezy but it is lessening by the hour. 

Tomorrow should be lovely.....bought a load of stuff to day for the barbecue as it looks like we can grill out for lunch and dinner. I`m going to make spicy chicken kebabs for lunch and a meat assortment for dinner. Fingers crossed it`s as nice as they say it`ll be. 

Made some petticoat tails shortbread this afternoon, so having some with a cup of tea now. 

Quiet night ahead.


----------



## Realfoodfans

J’aime sorry curry is a generalised term - I made tikka masala tonight.  Used to like Korma best but too creamy for me now.  Beef Massaman is our favourite but J likes chicken best.  I cook chicken thighs for Louie in a big batch and freeze them.  He’s only little so only has a bit on each meal!  Hope you enjoyed your walk.

We are beginning a tv series tonight- sadly last one for this programme.  Keeping Faith.  Set in Wales.  Thriller/emotional drama.  Beautiful music in it too.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Lori......chicken tikka masala is a type of curry......you`ve had curry after all......a very mild version I`ll hasten to add. I don`t think you`d appreciate the curries Tom and I choose or make at home.......spicy!!!
> 
> Yes, it`s good to feel restrictions lifted, but waiting to see when we can go to Scotland. And hoping it`s nice on Friday as one of my friends is a child minder and she takes Fridays off, so if it`s nice we can sit out in our garden. Fingers crossed.
> 
> I`m up to 6 pints of water today......that`s one of my favourite memes above.....lol.....wine is so much easier to drink than water!! Darn those calories....
> 
> Food sounds nice and hope the doggy is better tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner over and it was nice. Sun is shining although still very breezy but it is lessening by the hour.
> 
> Tomorrow should be lovely.....bought a load of stuff to day for the barbecue as it looks like we can grill out for lunch and dinner. I`m going to make spicy chicken kebabs for lunch and a meat assortment for dinner. Fingers crossed it`s as nice as they say it`ll be.
> 
> Made some petticoat tails shortbread this afternoon, so having some with a cup of tea now.
> 
> Quiet night ahead.


You know me and spice do not mix, lol!  So tikka masala is probably where I will stay.

Unfortunately, Hatley has thrown up 2 more times.  DH said he thinks she got into the den bathroom garbage...
Called the vet but they are already closed for the day.  Shortened hours due to covid, ugh! 



Realfoodfans said:


> J’aime sorry curry is a generalised term - I made tikka masala tonight.  Used to like Korma best but too creamy for me now.  Beef Massaman is our favourite but J likes chicken best.  I cook chicken thighs for Louie in a big batch and freeze them.  He’s only little so only has a bit on each meal!  Hope you enjoyed your walk.
> 
> We are beginning a tv series tonight- sadly last one for this programme.  Keeping Faith.  Set in Wales.  Thriller/emotional drama.  Beautiful music in it too.


Curry is not a widely available cuisine in my area.  The tikka masala is the only curry I've ever tried.  And I don't think I've ever had Indian food dishes either.  
Lamb is another one....not readily sold in grocery stores and never on a restaurant menu by me.

Gave a little bit of the chicken to Hatley.  She's thrown up another couple times....hoping its not serious.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> You know me and spice do not mix, lol!  So tikka masala is probably where I will stay.
> 
> Unfortunately, Hatley has thrown up 2 more times.  DH said he thinks she got into the den bathroom garbage...
> Called the vet but they are already closed for the day.  Shortened hours due to covid, ugh!
> 
> 
> Curry is not a widely available cuisine in my area.  The tikka masala is the only curry I've ever tried.  And I don't think I've ever had Indian food dishes either.
> Lamb is another one....not readily sold in grocery stores and never on a restaurant menu by me.
> 
> Gave a little bit of the chicken to Hatley.  She's thrown up another couple times....hoping its not serious.



Oh poor little puppy.....hope she does better. Is there an emergency vet or similar if she doesn`t improve? 

Tikka Masala was created in the UK by folks who couldn`t eat real curry.....Adam Richman (Man v Food) did a whole talk on it and how he doesn`t consider it curry.....lol he`s very funny......I often think of you when I`m making curry and my eyes are watering as I make the base and the chilli seeds are stinging lol......so, yes something like tikka masala would be ideal for you. So many curry choices out there to try and make. 

So many differences in areas too. In Scotland we can get various curries we can`t get in England and vice versa. A good one won`t burn your mouth immediately.....there`s a slow heat builds up and that`s the way it should be.

I never use lamb in a curry, I prefer lamb cooked regularly. Chicken is really the only curry I make. Shrimp is too good for curry too, although if I make a Thai curry I sometimes add a few shrimp as it`s more delicate. Now I want curry.....


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Oh poor little puppy.....hope she does better. Is there an emergency vet or similar if she doesn`t improve?
> 
> Tikka Masala was created in the UK by folks who couldn`t eat real curry.....Adam Richman (Man v Food) did a whole talk on it and how he doesn`t consider it curry.....lol he`s very funny......I often think of you when I`m making curry and my eyes are watering as I make the base and the chilli seeds are stinging lol......so, yes something like tikka masala would be ideal for you. So many curry choices out there to try and make.
> 
> So many differences in areas too. In Scotland we can get various curries we can`t get in England and vice versa. A good one won`t burn your mouth immediately.....there`s a slow heat builds up and that`s the way it should be.
> 
> I never use lamb in a curry, I prefer lamb cooked regularly. Chicken is really the only curry I make. Shrimp is too good for curry too, although if I make a Thai curry I sometimes add a few shrimp as it`s more delicate. Now I want curry.....


Oh yes, I remember the Man vs Food show!  I should look that up.

My eyes sometimes water oven an onion.  I cannot imagine the chili seeds, eeks!!

We do have an emergency vet hospital.  Will go if she deteriorates.  Hoping it won't get to that point...


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Oh yes, I remember the Man vs Food show!  I should look that up.
> 
> My eyes sometimes water oven an onion.  I cannot imagine the chili seeds, eeks!!
> 
> We do have an emergency vet hospital.  Will go if she deteriorates.  Hoping it won't get to that point...



Hope she`s ok......

Yes, roasting off chilli seeds are one thing everyone complains about when I make curry....but, it`s worth it!



So, everyone in our book group finished the last one in decent time. Had a zoom chat about it earlier and new book has been chosen. The Book Thief by Markus Zusak. I`ve never read it so I`m looking forward to it. There was a movie made of the book, but like most, apparently was nowhere near the quality of the book. 

Will order them tomorrow. I`m also enjoying reading The Sanatorium by Sarah Pearse, it`s very good.

And everyone is going to watch Dr Zchivago on Wednesday night......I love that movie. 

More Person of Interest DVD tonight.....


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Hope she`s ok......
> 
> Yes, roasting off chilli seeds are one thing everyone complains about when I make curry....but, it`s worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> So, everyone in our book group finished the last one in decent time. Had a zoom chat about it earlier and new book has been chosen. The Book Thief by Markus Zusak. I`ve never read it so I`m looking forward to it. There was a movie made of the book, but like most, apparently was nowhere near the quality of the book.
> 
> Will order them tomorrow. I`m also enjoying reading The Sanatorium by Sarah Pearse, it`s very good.
> 
> And everyone is going to watch Dr Zchivago on Wednesday night......I love that movie.
> 
> More Person of Interest DVD tonight.....


Thank you!  She's napping, so I think she will be ok

I've read The Book Thief, and it sure stuck with me for a long time.  I won't say more, or I'll likely spoil it for you.  Interested in your review after reading...


----------



## Realfoodfans

J’aime I’m the same - don’t do hot spices.  Really hope Hatley improves.  We have emergency vets in town but sadly not very well thought of.  Reason we chose our vets for Louie is they are open 7 days a week - but still all local vets use the same night service.  Gone are the days where we had our lovely lady vets home number!  She had retired in between losing our old Golden Retriever and a few years until we got Louie.

Yes The Book Thief is one of those books that stays with you.  I actually thought the movie was quite well done but nothing like reading the book.

Ready to do the tidy up routine now and then off to bed.  We are listening to another Agatha Christie audiobook in bed.

Hoping to do a lake walk tomorrow.  Will take a flask and snack as it’s a longer one.

Enjoy your evenings and hope all are well.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Thank you!  She's napping, so I think she will be ok
> 
> I've read The Book Thief, and it sure stuck with me for a long time.  I won't say more, or I'll likely spoil it for you.  Interested in your review after reading...



I know the story, vaguely, and yes by all accounts it won`t be an easy read, but that`s the fun of book groups. There certainly have been many books over the years that you don`t forget for many years, if ever

Never read The Road by Cormac McCarthy nor The Girl Next Door by Jack Ketchum, and several others that to be honest that I didn`t make it through the whole book....some were truly horrific, not just scary.

Went to order our usual copies from our usual little book store, he emailed me back to say there may be a slight delay with these ones as he hasn`t enough in stock, so it may be a week or so before they arrive. 

Yes, hope little Hatley improves massively. 




Almost bedtime here.......I`m so looking forward to a day of sunshine tomorrow.....hope the forecast doesn`t change as we plan a walk on the beach in the morning, and some garden time in the afternoon.......

And another very mild night for us........

Hope your Monday is a good one.......


----------



## Lynne G

Taco Tuesday alert, already a Tuesday!  Join Mac, and enjoy a Taco Bell run, no cooking dinner this Tuesday.  

Ah yes, did enjoy that sunny Monday, though that wind made it not as enjoyable when almost a bad hair day, and a cooler feeling.

But at least with another rainy Wednesday predicted, a woot! Woot, today will be a very sunny day, so that lunchtime walk should feel so much nicer, with no messy hair, and 64F this high temp late in the afternoon, with much calmer winds. Third woot!

And so, hope Schumi had a good night’s sleep. And enjoyed some breakfast tea with her breakfast this morning. Good Morning. Though I am sure tacos will not be on your dinner menu tonight. Have to say, maybe not mine, though maybe will.

Julie, hope you are feeling good today, and had a nice walk with Louie, and some enjoyable coffee.  


Yeah, when my go to vet retired, still was not as satisfied with the one I had to replace him with. At least the vet did not retire until my boxer was almost at the end of her life. Not sure who I am going to use if we ever get another dog.

Dark out, and a clear sky. At least with this time keeping, the sun will be up before the hour ends. And hoping that morning sun shine brightly through my window. Like having a bright start to the day.

Tea for me? Why yes. Second cup needed, and most likely cereal breakfast.

Terrific Taco Tuesday homies.


----------



## schumigirl

Hey Lynne.....just saw you pop in there.......yep, tea was lovely, but tacos are never on our menu, not just a Tuesday. Barbecue style food for us tonight........

Hope you have a good day.......weather sounds lovely for you too.





And a good Tuesday morning again.......almost the end of March, one more day then we`re into April. 

I did notice this morning it`s light just around 5am, so no dark mornings for us anymore for a while.......big difference between us and the USA. I always found it weird looking out the hotel window at 6.30am and it`s still dark.

Beautiful day here as promised, still a little chilly with the breeze, so no barbecue at lunchtime but will have one for dinner tonight when it`ll be much warmer. 

We still drove down to the beach, yes lazy as we live so close, but it`s handier to park and walk. Beach was fairly busy, and we didn`t go on the sane today, we stuck to the promenade. So many yapping dogs this morning!! I have no patience for yappy dogs. 

So, lunch will be chicken kebabs cooked inside.........but a nice little selection for later. 

Might do something in the garden this afternoon and some of their wine is ready and needs bottling, so may lend a hand there. I don`t think Australia need worry about competition! 





























Have a wonderful Happy Tuesday........




​


----------



## macraven

Woot

Taco Tuesday!


----------



## Lynne G

Always nice to get a beach walk in Schumi.  Sounds like you too have a good weather day.  

Cereal ate, eh, but my tea is always good.

Hope Mac you had some coffee today, already, and hope you are feeling better.  

Yeah, little rant. Local news is reporting the president’s virus vaccine availability time line is probably not going to be anywhere close to my state’s availability to all adults. Sigh. Each county has their own way to say who and when availability to that group, and some counties are doing better than most of the others. Let’s just say, my county does not have enough vaccine to cover all older and emergency people, so far, and saying at least 5 or so months before the other kind of those that need for work, and those with medical conditions. After that group, then the rest of us. Keisha, hope your county is doing better than mine. At least my work is trying, and the VA just two days ago, expanded to spouses and care givers. So I am trying to get the vaccine any way I can. Sorry about that rant. But it is over.  

In more important news:  Oooh I need more tea.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Always nice to get a beach walk in Schumi.  Sounds like you too have a good weather day.
> 
> Cereal ate, eh, but my tea is always good.
> 
> Hope Mac you had some coffee today, already, and hope you are feeling better.
> 
> Yeah, little rant. Local news is reporting the president’s virus vaccine availability time line is probably not going to be anywhere close to my state’s availability to all adults. Sigh. Each county has their own way to say who and when availability to that group, and some counties are doing better than most of the others. Let’s just say, my county does not have enough vaccine to cover all older and emergency people, so far, and saying at least 5 or so months before the other kind of those that need for work, and those with medical conditions. After that group, then the rest of us. Keisha, hope your county is doing better than mine. At least my work is trying, and the VA just two days ago, expanded to spouses and care givers. So I am trying to get the vaccine any way I can. Sorry about that rant. But it is over.
> 
> In more important news:  Oooh I need more tea.



It`s shocking how good some places are doing with the vaccine and others are not doing so well. 

Hope you get it soon....I thought you`d already had it, must have been thinking of someone else. I think most people I know are now done, well, over 35+ anyway.


----------



## Lynne G

Maybe because I said my DH and my sister both got it, Schumi. DH because he’s a vet, and sister because different county, and considered old enough. She’s 13 years older than me.  

Another ooh, sun is so brightly streaming  through window. Yay! I am so ready for warm, okay hot, weather.  And nope, no green lawns yet.  Though have to say, mine, and others that I have seen, all the daffodils are so lovely to see with their bright yellow flowers and dark green leaves.


----------



## macraven

Hope you get your shot soon Lynne!
I thought you did have it since you go shopping.

I had mine done early March and it’s given me peace of mind
My outings are still limited since many in my area have not had the vaccine yet.
I limit my exposure as figure just my luck to be around peeps that are carriers.

Teens (16+) now are allowed to get the shots in my area
Think it will be a big turn out as we have in classroom school
Our school district voted to keep the schools open when the virus started last year 

My one wish is Taco Bell will open up inside dining...
Their food is so much better when it is hot
Kind of hard to nuke a taco at home 
Just does not have the same taste for me
Lol

We had our first floor hvac system replaced last fall and will have our hvac system for the second floor done this week
My big excitement for the month
Lol

Schumi... did I miss the bacon this morning?


----------



## Robo56

Good Tuesday morning Sans family   



keishashadow said:


> Thankfully, funeral details are all in place. Lots of moving parts this time for Me. Not a task I tend to undertake lightly, you want to do right by family.



Not an easy task for sure. Your family is lucky to have you there to take care of things.




keishashadow said:


> Off soon for 3rd dye job on tresses in under a month. Oh please, let me still have hair after it’s fixed lol



Wow......big difference your hair turned out great 




Schumigirl said:


> What fun you must be having organising the shower for your granddaughter.....I`m sure it`ll all be beautiful, you have exquisite taste.



Thank you Schumi.....I”am looking forward to her Bridal shower and wedding. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am looking forward to some Grammie/ GD time!!!! I have a few activities planned for us to do.



Enjoy your Grammy time. Having grandchildren is a blessing for sure.




Charade67 said:


> I am so incredibly bored right now. I saw my mom this morning. She is doing about as well as can be expected. She is very weak and tired right now. I was hoping to get the chance to talk to her doctor, but he didn't come by before visiting hours were over.



Charade prayers for your mom. Sometimes an NG tube for a short while will settle things down. 




keishashadow said:


> Hair came out great, the 2nd (corrective?) dye less than 3 weeks ago & current...night & day. Took less than 2 hours, usuallly 3 for me in the chair; with yet another trim in less than a month. Must be the vitamins i’ve Been taking, it’s growing like a weed,



I think my hair dresser is going to run for the hills when sees my hair next month......LOL




keishashadow said:


> Watching the carbs but had a special request from #2 DS last night, my hands were tied lol. You either love that sort of peasant food or not. The mr in the 2nd camp, had shrimp & pasta



Pierogi look delicious.




J'aime Paris said:


> DDs prom was when she was a junior in high school....almost 5 years ago! She is on the left in red. Sooooo much tulle on that skirt!!!!!



Beautiful dress worn by a beautiful young lady....I know you are very proud of her. 




Monykalyn said:


> Oldest made it home from Cancun to Seattle-managed to twist ankle pretty bad on friday-her right foot this time. She hurt her left ankle really bad her second day in her first DCP-was on light duty for her first 4 weeks.




Sending lots of mummy dust that your daughters ankle heals quickly.


J’aime Paris hope your doggy is ok.


The closest I get to a Curry dish is Chicken Makhani. I suppose it is a form of curry, but pretty light weight.

Lynne I hope they get your vaccine rollout sorted out in your community. The Governor here is already talking about moving into the 18 year old age group here soon.

Mac hope you are feeling better.....its taco Tuesday. Dinner from the bell night.

RFF hope you get to feeling better.


Going to be a warm one here today again. Sunny and high of 82. 

We have a new lizard in the area. We first saw them last year about 20 miles south of here and when we returned home here in January they were already here. They are African (Agama) rainbow lizards.



They are a lot bigger then then the run of the mill Anoles and Geckos. A little startling when you see them the first time. 

Having my coffee things morning and reading about the number of Manatees that have died off since January this year. They are really interesting to watch. Very gentle creatures.

Not much on the agenda today. Going to the pool to do some exercises. Need to get scootin.

Have a wonderful Tuesday everyone.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Realfoodfans said:


> J’aime I’m the same - don’t do hot spices.  Really hope Hatley improves.  We have emergency vets in town but sadly not very well thought of.  Reason we chose our vets for Louie is they are open 7 days a week - but still all local vets use the same night service.  Gone are the days where we had our lovely lady vets home number!  She had retired in between losing our old Golden Retriever and a few years until we got Louie.
> 
> Yes The Book Thief is one of those books that stays with you.  I actually thought the movie was quite well done but nothing like reading the book.
> 
> Ready to do the tidy up routine now and then off to bed.  We are listening to another Agatha Christie audiobook in bed.
> 
> Hoping to do a lake walk tomorrow.  Will take a flask and snack as it’s a longer one.
> 
> Enjoy your evenings and hope all are well.


Thank you for the well wishes to Hatley!!
I've never seen the movie for TheBook Thief.  Maybe I'll give it a look.



schumigirl said:


> I know the story, vaguely, and yes by all accounts it won`t be an easy read, but that`s the fun of book groups. There certainly have been many books over the years that you don`t forget for many years, if ever
> 
> Never read The Road by Cormac McCarthy nor The Girl Next Door by Jack Ketchum, and several others that to be honest that I didn`t make it through the whole book....some were truly horrific, not just scary.
> 
> Went to order our usual copies from our usual little book store, he emailed me back to say there may be a slight delay with these ones as he hasn`t enough in stock, so it may be a week or so before they arrive.
> 
> Yes, hope little Hatley improves massively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost bedtime here.......I`m so looking forward to a day of sunshine tomorrow.....hope the forecast doesn`t change as we plan a walk on the beach in the morning, and some garden time in the afternoon.......
> 
> And another very mild night for us........
> 
> Hope your Monday is a good one.......


I've read both The Road and The Girl Next Door.  
The Road was actually an incredible read.  The Girl Next Door was just meh.



Lynne G said:


> Taco Tuesday alert, already a Tuesday!  Join Mac, and enjoy a Taco Bell run, no cooking dinner this Tuesday.
> 
> Ah yes, did enjoy that sunny Monday, though that wind made it not as enjoyable when almost a bad hair day, and a cooler feeling.
> 
> But at least with another rainy Wednesday predicted, a woot! Woot, today will be a very sunny day, so that lunchtime walk should feel so much nicer, with no messy hair, and 64F this high temp late in the afternoon, with much calmer winds. Third woot!
> 
> And so, hope Schumi had a good night’s sleep. And enjoyed some breakfast tea with her breakfast this morning. Good Morning. Though I am sure tacos will not be on your dinner menu tonight. Have to say, maybe not mine, though maybe will.
> 
> Julie, hope you are feeling good today, and had a nice walk with Louie, and some enjoyable coffee.
> 
> 
> Yeah, when my go to vet retired, still was not as satisfied with the one I had to replace him with. At least the vet did not retire until my boxer was almost at the end of her life. Not sure who I am going to use if we ever get another dog.
> 
> Dark out, and a clear sky. At least with this time keeping, the sun will be up before the hour ends. And hoping that morning sun shine brightly through my window. Like having a bright start to the day.
> 
> Tea for me? Why yes. Second cup needed, and most likely cereal breakfast.
> 
> Terrific Taco Tuesday homies.


Our vet is close to retirement age, and he has reduced hours at the clinic.  I may need to start searching for a new one...



schumigirl said:


> Hey Lynne.....just saw you pop in there.......yep, tea was lovely, but tacos are never on our menu, not just a Tuesday. Barbecue style food for us tonight........
> 
> Hope you have a good day.......weather sounds lovely for you too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a good Tuesday morning again.......almost the end of March, one more day then we`re into April.
> 
> I did notice this morning it`s light just around 5am, so no dark mornings for us anymore for a while.......big difference between us and the USA. I always found it weird looking out the hotel window at 6.30am and it`s still dark.
> 
> Beautiful day here as promised, still a little chilly with the breeze, so no barbecue at lunchtime but will have one for dinner tonight when it`ll be much warmer.
> 
> We still drove down to the beach, yes lazy as we live so close, but it`s handier to park and walk. Beach was fairly busy, and we didn`t go on the sane today, we stuck to the promenade. So many yapping dogs this morning!! I have no patience for yappy dogs.
> 
> So, lunch will be chicken kebabs cooked inside.........but a nice little selection for later.
> 
> Might do something in the garden this afternoon and some of their wine is ready and needs bottling, so may lend a hand there. I don`t think Australia need worry about competition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Happy Tuesday........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I volunteer to help bottle the wine!  Samples as payment right, lol?





Still keeping watch on Hatley.  She threw up a total of 4 times yesterday, all before 5pm..  But she hasn't acted sick, so I'm not sure on what to do.
I've been giving her tiny amounts of the boiled chicken often, and she tolerated that well.  No problems overnight....we kept her in our bedroom so I could wake if she was having troubles.
I fed her a very small meal this morning and will give a bit more in 30 minutes.  Really need to see her "do number 2".  If that happens, I'll know there isn't a blockage.

Our weather is like a bouncy ball!  We are due to almost hit 60 today, but will not get out of the 30s both tomorrow and Thursday.....and then back up to 60 for the weekend.  Looking as if Easter will be nice, so that's a positive!


----------



## macraven

What a smart looking doggy!
And all dressed up!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Afternoon all.  Hoping Hatley is improved and everyone well.

Lynne I hope you can get vaccinated soon as.  Does help with confidence going forward.  Have to say it has caused a lot of anxiety with many.  I always need the loo when out (I have a disability key due to my bowel condition) and my lovely husband produced wipes and surgical gloves for me. He’s putting me a couple of packs together for my handbag.  Hadn’t thought as our first time out today for ages.

Wonderful weather so we made the most of it and went straight out and travelled to Buxton.  Couldn’t believe all the lay-bys full over the hills and people heading off walking.  We parked up and had a lovely walk along the river and through the Victorian Pavilion gardens then on round the town to get hot drinks and cake take out and returned to the gardens to have them.  Everyone smiling and enjoying the sunshine.

From there we went on to view a property for sale in the National Park.  Lovely location and well done (with separate annexe) but too close to a new build they have put on the land and not big enough.

Home now and planning a simple meal with salad as just us three tonight.

Great news that two black Labrador dogs stolen locally have been found safe this morning.  Huge online publicity has helped.  Nightmare at the moment with dog thefts.

Cold drink and feet up for a bit now.


----------



## Lynne G

Aw, hope Hatley is much better now, Paris.  Yeah, might have ate something should have not eaten.  Hope goes outside and does her business to get rid of whatever bothering, rather than tossing up again.  Good could keep down some.  Very cute dog.  My dogs would not let me dress them up, other then a collar.    

Julie, yeah, I try not to use our public bathrooms while out, but have done, and kept my mask on, tried to find a not recent used stall, and washed hands well, using paper towel to open door when leaving. Felt safe enough. So I hope you are comfortable if you need to use a store’s loo.

Mac, yeah, I’m with you, not as fond eating when brought home sometimes, though we do eat in car sometimes too, when hungry then. We stopped ordering from a few places, as yeah, when travel made the food not good at all. A shame, as while half full allowed indoor now, we are not eager to eat inside a restaurant. With much warmer weather, we may try eating outside, and after we all get vaccinated.

And for those that did get vaccine, local news said Staples and Office Max will, for free, laminate your vaccinated card. May be a good idea, as I assume to travel or cruise, or other, you’ll need to show it, so would be nice to have it laminated, if free, as seems to be near me.

Ah, is it lunchtime yet?  Sigh.


----------



## macraven

There is a thread about not laminating the vaccine card.

 if booster shots would be needed in the future, some posted additional info would not be able to be added to the original card

I hope we don’t end up with booster shots over the next years !


----------



## Lynne G

Oh I guess some may still want to laminate it, Mac, and see also a limited time to do, think I saw end of May to get it done free.  

Lunchtime walk was nice.  Sunglasses and a coat. Love u it t so bright, as saying rainy Wednesday with rain not ending until Thursday morning.  Hoping the sun shines this weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Hope you get your shot soon Lynne!
> I thought you did have it since you go shopping.
> 
> I had mine done early March and it’s given me peace of mind
> My outings are still limited since many in my area have not had the vaccine yet.
> I limit my exposure as figure just my luck to be around peeps that are carriers.
> 
> Teens (16+) now are allowed to get the shots in my area
> Think it will be a big turn out as we have in classroom school
> Our school district voted to keep the schools open when the virus started last year
> 
> My one wish is Taco Bell will open up inside dining...
> Their food is so much better when it is hot
> Kind of hard to nuke a taco at home
> Just does not have the same taste for me
> Lol
> 
> We had our first floor hvac system replaced last fall and will have our hvac system for the second floor done this week
> My big excitement for the month
> Lol
> 
> Schumi... did I miss the bacon this morning?




Nope, no bacon this morning mac.......had poached eggs.....not the same excitement as with bacon.......Friday, Saturday and Sunday this weekend........will set a place! 

I remember you getting that done last year......goodness, seems ages ago. Yes, the simple things make us quite happy this weather.......





Robo56 said:


> Good Tuesday morning Sans family
> 
> 
> 
> Not an easy task for sure. Your family is lucky to have you there to take care of things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow......big difference your hair turned out great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Schumi.....I”am looking forward to her Bridal shower and wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Grammy time. Having grandchildren is a blessing for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charade prayers for your mom. Sometimes an NG tube for a short while will settle things down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my hair dresser is going to run for the hills when sees my hair next month......LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pierogi look delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful dress worn by a beautiful young lady....I know you are very proud of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending lots of mummy dust that your daughters ankle heals quickly.
> 
> 
> J’aime Paris hope your doggy is ok.
> 
> 
> The closest I get to a Curry dish is Chicken Makhani. I suppose it is a form of curry, but pretty light weight.
> 
> Lynne I hope they get your vaccine rollout sorted out in your community. The Governor here is already talking about moving into the 18 year old age group here soon.
> 
> Mac hope you are feeling better.....its taco Tuesday. Dinner from the bell night.
> 
> RFF hope you get to feeling better.
> 
> 
> Going to be a warm one here today again. Sunny and high of 82.
> 
> We have a new lizard in the area. We first saw them last year about 20 miles south of here and when we returned home here in January they were already here. They are African (Agama) rainbow lizards.
> 
> View attachment 566006
> 
> They are a lot bigger then then the run of the mill Anoles and Geckos. A little startling when you see them the first time.
> 
> Having my coffee things morning and reading about the number of Manatees that have died off since January this year. They are really interesting to watch. Very gentle creatures.
> 
> Not much on the agenda today. Going to the pool to do some exercises. Need to get scootin.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday everyone.



lol.....I think my hairdresser will do the same next month! I`m just glad I went in December, as I did think I`d leave it till January, but of course then we went into lockdown again just a few days after my hair was done.......good timing! 

Cute picture Robo......I saw two sets of manatees last year for the first time, yes, very gentle looking creatures, and impressive. How sad they are dying anywhere. 

Hope you enjoy that pool time and your beautiful weather. 






J'aime Paris said:


> Thank you for the well wishes to Hatley!!
> I've never seen the movie for TheBook Thief.  Maybe I'll give it a look.
> 
> 
> I've read both The Road and The Girl Next Door.
> The Road was actually an incredible read.  The Girl Next Door was just meh.
> 
> 
> Our vet is close to retirement age, and he has reduced hours at the clinic.  I may need to start searching for a new one...
> 
> 
> I volunteer to help bottle the wine!  Samples as payment right, lol?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still keeping watch on Hatley.  She threw up a total of 4 times yesterday, all before 5pm..  But she hasn't acted sick, so I'm not sure on what to do.
> I've been giving her tiny amounts of the boiled chicken often, and she tolerated that well.  No problems overnight....we kept her in our bedroom so I could wake if she was having troubles.
> I fed her a very small meal this morning and will give a bit more in 30 minutes.  Really need to see her "do number 2".  If that happens, I'll know there isn't a blockage.
> 
> Our weather is like a bouncy ball!  We are due to almost hit 60 today, but will not get out of the 30s both tomorrow and Thursday.....and then back up to 60 for the weekend.  Looking as if Easter will be nice, so that's a positive!
> View attachment 566010



Lynne, I`d share my wine with you anytime!! You know a good wine when you see it.....not sure you`d think that about this stuff though.......lol......to be fair, it`s not too bad, but I wouldn`t pay for it........

One of the wine groups we belong to has a competition among the home brewers among them......I don`t think the wine they`ve made would make the cut.....but I told them, next year they should give it a shot.

Glad Hatley is doing a little better, or not getting any worse. Hope she`s good tonight....

The girl next door was so badly written, completely agree. It was almost as bad as the writing on Fifty Shades of Grey....now that was badly written!!






Lynne G said:


> Aw, hope Hatley is much better now, Paris.  Yeah, might have ate something should have not eaten.  Hope goes outside and does her business to get rid of whatever bothering, rather than tossing up again.  Good could keep down some.  Very cute dog.  My dogs would not let me dress them up, other then a collar.
> 
> Julie, yeah, I try not to use our public bathrooms while out, but have done, and kept my mask on, tried to find a not recent used stall, and washed hands well, using paper towel to open door when leaving. Felt safe enough. So I hope you are comfortable if you need to use a store’s loo.
> 
> Mac, yeah, I’m with you, not as fond eating when brought home sometimes, though we do eat in car sometimes too, when hungry then. We stopped ordering from a few places, as yeah, when travel made the food not good at all. A shame, as while half full allowed indoor now, we are not eager to eat inside a restaurant. With much warmer weather, we may try eating outside, and after we all get vaccinated.
> 
> And for those that did get vaccine, local news said Staples and Office Max will, for free, laminate your vaccinated card. May be a good idea, as I assume to travel or cruise, or other, you’ll need to show it, so would be nice to have it laminated, if free, as seems to be near me.
> 
> Ah, is it lunchtime yet?  Sigh.



We`re the opposite lynne. We`re looking forward to eating inside in restaurants we know will adhere to covid regulations and follow all restrictions to the letter when they can open. I hate eating outside. But, it`ll be places we know well and trust the owners.

Some are comfy going to the mall, I`m not so ready to do that yet. No plans to wander round shops when they open. We all have our comfort zones for sure.

Yes, real dogs shouldn`t get dressed up! memes are fine, but real life.....no. Hope you had a lovely lunch.




I think today has been just lovely. Walked over 8,000 steps today, most along the beach and promenade this morning, beautiful, sunny with a little breeze. We got there before the crowds arrived.........we are still being careful and not going where the crowds are.

Then, had some friends round today for afternoon tea....made some cakes and goodies and sitting in the garden was lovely with how warm it was. We moved into the gazebo at one point as it was so sunny and hot.....not a complaint. It was so lovely to just be able to catch up and chat, while still being careful. All four of us have been vaccinated.

Gorgeous sunny day though.....did get our barbecue out and had a lovely selection for dinner.

Then had a facetime chat with my friends granddaughter who has gone to stay with her dad for a few weeks. We like him a lot and so does my friend, just his ex wife who doesn`t. Nice guy. She wanted to say hello to us and show us her new minion. I miss seeing that little girl a lot. But she`s happiest with her dad or grandma.

Lazy night ahead reading for me I think......


----------



## J'aime Paris

Robo56 said:


> Good Tuesday morning Sans family
> 
> 
> 
> Not an easy task for sure. Your family is lucky to have you there to take care of things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow......big difference your hair turned out great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Schumi.....I”am looking forward to her Bridal shower and wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Grammy time. Having grandchildren is a blessing for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charade prayers for your mom. Sometimes an NG tube for a short while will settle things down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my hair dresser is going to run for the hills when sees my hair next month......LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pierogi look delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful dress worn by a beautiful young lady....I know you are very proud of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending lots of mummy dust that your daughters ankle heals quickly.
> 
> 
> J’aime Paris hope your doggy is ok.
> 
> 
> The closest I get to a Curry dish is Chicken Makhani. I suppose it is a form of curry, but pretty light weight.
> 
> Lynne I hope they get your vaccine rollout sorted out in your community. The Governor here is already talking about moving into the 18 year old age group here soon.
> 
> Mac hope you are feeling better.....its taco Tuesday. Dinner from the bell night.
> 
> RFF hope you get to feeling better.
> 
> 
> Going to be a warm one here today again. Sunny and high of 82.
> 
> We have a new lizard in the area. We first saw them last year about 20 miles south of here and when we returned home here in January they were already here. They are African (Agama) rainbow lizards.
> 
> View attachment 566006
> 
> They are a lot bigger then then the run of the mill Anoles and Geckos. A little startling when you see them the first time.
> 
> Having my coffee things morning and reading about the number of Manatees that have died off since January this year. They are really interesting to watch. Very gentle creatures.
> 
> Not much on the agenda today. Going to the pool to do some exercises. Need to get scootin.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday everyone.


Hatley is much better, thank you!



Realfoodfans said:


> Afternoon all.  Hoping Hatley is improved and everyone well.
> 
> Lynne I hope you can get vaccinated soon as.  Does help with confidence going forward.  Have to say it has caused a lot of anxiety with many.  I always need the loo when out (I have a disability key due to my bowel condition) and my lovely husband produced wipes and surgical gloves for me. He’s putting me a couple of packs together for my handbag.  Hadn’t thought as our first time out today for ages.
> 
> Wonderful weather so we made the most of it and went straight out and travelled to Buxton.  Couldn’t believe all the lay-bys full over the hills and people heading off walking.  We parked up and had a lovely walk along the river and through the Victorian Pavilion gardens then on round the town to get hot drinks and cake take out and returned to the gardens to have them.  Everyone smiling and enjoying the sunshine.
> 
> From there we went on to view a property for sale in the National Park.  Lovely location and well done (with separate annexe) but too close to a new build they have put on the land and not big enough.
> 
> Home now and planning a simple meal with salad as just us three tonight.
> 
> Great news that two black Labrador dogs stolen locally have been found safe this morning.  Huge online publicity has helped.  Nightmare at the moment with dog thefts.
> 
> Cold drink and feet up for a bit now.


Hatley is much better, thanks!  We always worry about our furry loved ones!



Lynne G said:


> Aw, hope Hatley is much better now, Paris.  Yeah, might have ate something should have not eaten.  Hope goes outside and does her business to get rid of whatever bothering, rather than tossing up again.  Good could keep down some.  Very cute dog.  My dogs would not let me dress them up, other then a collar.
> 
> Julie, yeah, I try not to use our public bathrooms while out, but have done, and kept my mask on, tried to find a not recent used stall, and washed hands well, using paper towel to open door when leaving. Felt safe enough. So I hope you are comfortable if you need to use a store’s loo.
> 
> Mac, yeah, I’m with you, not as fond eating when brought home sometimes, though we do eat in car sometimes too, when hungry then. We stopped ordering from a few places, as yeah, when travel made the food not good at all. A shame, as while half full allowed indoor now, we are not eager to eat inside a restaurant. With much warmer weather, we may try eating outside, and after we all get vaccinated.
> 
> And for those that did get vaccine, local news said Staples and Office Max will, for free, laminate your vaccinated card. May be a good idea, as I assume to travel or cruise, or other, you’ll need to show it, so would be nice to have it laminated, if free, as seems to be near me.
> 
> Ah, is it lunchtime yet?  Sigh.


Yes, she's much better and I'm so relieved!!



macraven said:


> There is a thread about not laminating the vaccine card.
> 
> if booster shots would be needed in the future, some posted additional info would not be able to be added to the original card
> 
> I hope we don’t end up with booster shots over the next years !


I'd prefer no boosters as well....time will tell...



Lynne G said:


> Oh I guess some may still want to laminate it, Mac, and see also a limited time to do, think I saw end of May to get it done free.
> 
> Lunchtime walk was nice.  Sunglasses and a coat. Love u it t so bright, as saying rainy Wednesday with rain not ending until Thursday morning.  Hoping the sun shines this weekend.


Love a sunglass type of day!



schumigirl said:


> Nope, no bacon this morning mac.......had poached eggs.....not the same excitement as with bacon.......Friday, Saturday and Sunday this weekend........will set a place!
> 
> I remember you getting that done last year......goodness, seems ages ago. Yes, the simple things make us quite happy this weather.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.....I think my hairdresser will do the same next month! I`m just glad I went in December, as I did think I`d leave it till January, but of course then we went into lockdown again just a few days after my hair was done.......good timing!
> 
> Cute picture Robo......I saw two sets of manatees last year for the first time, yes, very gentle looking creatures, and impressive. How sad they are dying anywhere.
> 
> Hope you enjoy that pool time and your beautiful weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne, I`d share my wine with you anytime!! You know a good wine when you see it.....not sure you`d think that about this stuff though.......lol......to be fair, it`s not too bad, but I wouldn`t pay for it........
> 
> One of the wine groups we belong to has a competition among the home brewers among them......I don`t think the wine they`ve made would make the cut.....but I told them, next year they should give it a shot.
> 
> Glad Hatley is doing a little better, or not getting any worse. Hope she`s good tonight....
> 
> The girl next door was so badly written, completely agree. It was almost as bad as the writing on Fifty Shades of Grey....now that was badly written!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We`re the opposite lynne. We`re looking forward to eating inside in restaurants we know will adhere to covid regulations and follow all restrictions to the letter when they can open. I hate eating outside. But, it`ll be places we know well and trust the owners.
> 
> Some are comfy going to the mall, I`m not so ready to do that yet. No plans to wander round shops when they open. We all have our comfort zones for sure.
> 
> Yes, real dogs shouldn`t get dressed up! memes are fine, but real life.....no. Hope you had a lovely lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think today has been just lovely. Walked over 8,000 steps today, most along the beach and promenade this morning, beautiful, sunny with a little breeze. We got there before the crowds arrived.........we are still being careful and not going where the crowds are.
> 
> Then, had some friends round today for afternoon tea....made some cakes and goodies and sitting in the garden was lovely with how warm it was. We moved into the gazebo at one point as it was so sunny and hot.....not a complaint. It was so lovely to just be able to catch up and chat, while still being careful. All four of us have been vaccinated.
> 
> Gorgeous sunny day though.....did get our barbecue out and had a lovely selection for dinner.
> 
> Then had a facetime chat with my friends granddaughter who has gone to stay with her dad for a few weeks. We like him a lot and so does my friend, just his ex wife who doesn`t. Nice guy. She wanted to say hello to us and show us her new minion. I miss seeing that little girl a lot. But she`s happiest with her dad or grandma.
> 
> Lazy night ahead reading for me I think......


Sunshine, walk on the beach and BBQ!  Now that is living the good life!!!



*THANK YOU FOR ALL THE POSITIVE WISHES FOR MY DEAR HATLEY!!!!!*
It's always tough when a pet is ill and not knowing how to best help, but I'm pleased to say she's much improved!!!
We had a long walk this morning, but no poo.
Then I decided to take her to her favorite park, knowing all the sights and smells there may be just the remedy.....   She definitely had "something" in her poo.....yucky!  Just hoping it's all passed, and we're in the clear.  

And more big news for the day!
My waitlist approach to the vaccine has finally worked!  DH and I both will get our vaccines this Thursday, April 1st (not an April Fools joke I promise).
We have them at different locations and times from one another, but that's not a problem at all.

Our state has done very well with distribution.  We have over 1 million WI residents vaccinated.  And vaccines will be open to everyone seeking one over the age of 16 by Monday April 4th.

And the sun is still shining, happy day!!


----------



## macraven

Wisconsin is close to 6 million peeps 
5,854,594

Hope more get vaccinated before the end of the year


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Hatley is much better, thank you!
> 
> 
> Hatley is much better, thanks!  We always worry about our furry loved ones!
> 
> 
> Yes, she's much better and I'm so relieved!!
> 
> 
> I'd prefer no boosters as well....time will tell...
> 
> 
> Love a sunglass type of day!
> 
> 
> Sunshine, walk on the beach and BBQ!  Now that is living the good life!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *THANK YOU FOR ALL THE POSITIVE WISHES FOR MY DEAR HATLEY!!!!!*
> It's always tough when a pet is ill and not knowing how to best help, but I'm pleased to say she's much improved!!!
> We had a long walk this morning, but no poo.
> Then I decided to take her to her favorite park, knowing all the sights and smells there may be just the remedy.....   She definitely had "something" in her poo.....yucky!  Just hoping it's all passed, and we're in the clear.
> 
> And more big news for the day!
> My waitlist approach to the vaccine has finally worked!  DH and I both will get our vaccines this Thursday, April 1st (not an April Fools joke I promise).
> We have them at different locations and times from one another, but that's not a problem at all.
> 
> Our state has done very well with distribution.  We have over 1 million WI residents vaccinated.  And vaccines will be open to everyone seeking one over the age of 16 by Monday April 4th.
> 
> And the sun is still shining, happy day!!



Excellent news on Hatley and the vaccine Lori......sounds like your State is doing exceptionally well on the vaccines. 

It`s good to hear more and more places progressing well.....I`m quite proud of how well the UK has done, with over 30 million vaccinated in a fairly short time.

I think seeing friends was just fabulous today too.......we`re still being very cautious and careful in line with Government advice. Sadly too many are converging on the same areas and pictures of hordes of people gathering in parks and beaches are apparent again. 

Crowds are horrendous in some areas.


----------



## J'aime Paris

macraven said:


> Wisconsin is close to 6 million peeps
> 5,854,594
> 
> Hope more get vaccinated before the end of the year


Its a good start for sure.
2.6 million have gotten at least one dose, and 1 million are fully vaccinated.


----------



## macraven

Wisconsin has some better numbers than the other states!

Our GA governor just did his first shot yesterday...
No leading by example here....

Last week GA county I live in opened the shots to anyone that resides in Alabama and Tennessee.....kind of lets you know we have vaccines that will be wasted if not used

Some places have a sufficient supply to vax many
And some states will be trashing the expired serums.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot Woot for Paris and her DH to be getting the shots.  Glad to hear Hatley is feeling better.  Yeah, one time coming home to see my cow eyed, large belly lab, and so was like what did you eat? Empty torn up bag and some foil pieces from a 16 oz chocolate kisses bag. Called the vet, good thing she was a large dog, had to watch her, did not need to be seen unless not better in a day or two.  Gave her some oil in her food with crushed up Tums, and yep, next day, back to a normal dog.  I’m sure our backyard probably did not smell too good after she went. Was not going to check that poo.   

Robo, eek that was a rather large little lizard. When I spent the summers in Miami as a kid, always enjoyed catching those little green ones. Sometimes ended up with a wiggling tail. I assume they are harmless, and hope they help keep the bugs away. Hope you enjoyed the pool time. Little one can’t wait until warm enough to swim here.

As to vaccinate availability, as Keisha and I will say, our state has not had a very good track record. Though heard from 4 o’clock local news, they may open to all adults to be able to reserve. I hope they do, though I also heard in my county, there is way too high demand versus the amount they weekly get with the restricted who’s allowed as of now. I have heard people driving 4 hours for an appointment in another county. I’m hoping we do not have to do that. And cannot go into the City, as they are checking for proof of City zip code. Not going to take the chance.

Ah, made tacos for lunch, so thinking pasta for dinner, maybe putting peas and bacon in it, and make it carbonara. No chicken left, but extra bacon will make up for no other protein. Doubt anyone will miss no chicken.

Still that glorious afternoon sun. Enjoying a lovely cup of tea. And maybe warm enough tonight, will go for water ice. Sweet summery treat after a pasta meal. At least that’s my plan, though always subject to change before the dinner time. Since lunch was a lazy 2 pm one, will be a later dinner.

Only nice about this time change time, sun will be out for a few more hours.  Ahhh.  And then the rain cometh when I wake up.  That camel will need his umbrella ️.  Oh well.  Rather get this rain in the middle of the week, and not on the weekend.  Was a beautiful weekend last weekend.


----------



## Realfoodfans

J’aime glad Hatley is improved.  Louie is terrible for eating things he shouldn’t.  Worst is Kev’s ear plugs !  Now always thrown away or put back in the drawer!  Glad you will get a vaccination this week.  Nobody we know has had a bad reaction.  

Only need DS to get his now though we think he had it in February 2020.  He is never ill but was very unwell for three weeks.

Binge watched the final series of Keeping Faith.  Tears at the end (final series) but very well written and acted.  

Off to bed shortly hope everyone has a good night.


----------



## Charade67

Hello all. I had planned on posting yesterday, but it was crazy at work. I ended up working late and was so exhausted when I got home I didn't want to do anything.

I talked to my mom today and she sounded much better, She was complaining, which is a good sign.  Still don't know when she will be released from the hospital.



Lynne G said:


> Oh Charade, scary ride. Yeah, I’ve pulled over when I saw a purple weather radar blob over me. Other time was never so scared coming out of the mountains in a pitch dark afternoon thunderstorm. Glad you made it safely back. And lots more well wishes to your mom, and very glad she stopped her coughing.





cam757 said:


> Glad you made it home alright. I saw where they had half dollar size hail in Hillsville,VA . Cars were pulled on the side of the Interstate getting pummeled.


 The drive was really scary. It didn't help that when I stopped at a rest area I checked my phone and discovered there had been a tornado warning for the area. 



Monykalyn said:


> Glad she's better. Saw the video of hailstorm descending on Nashville-whole storm looked nasty. The bad weather missed our area. Cold front and sunny but lot cooler today.


 I just missed the hailstorm. From what I saw on the ground it was pretty bad. 



Monykalyn said:


> Oldest made it home from Cancun to Seattle-managed to twist ankle pretty bad on friday-her right foot this time. She hurt her left ankle really bad her second day in her first DCP-was on light duty for her first 4 weeks. She left that brace here so she had to order another one. Getting through customs took awhile - 1 person working for 2 full plane loads-after 20 minutes she said 3 more showed up and line started moving but took toll on her foot. She may need to get it xrayed-part of the whole EDS/hypermobility thing! She knows she needs to be careful but said her sandal slipped on the stair.


 Oh ouch! Hope it isn't too bad for her. 



schumigirl said:


> I always remember my mum and dad`s generation of families.....used to talk of how they had the same furniture their whole married life???? And it was something they were proud of.


 I think my parents kept stuff until it literally fell apart. It seemed like we had the same ugly living room furniture forever.



schumigirl said:


> I`ve never liked jammie dodgers, but Tom loves them...


 Dh brought jammie dodgers home when he visited London. I thought they were okay, but he absolutely loved them.



J'aime Paris said:


> I ordered a half gallon water bottle from Amazon. I thought it might help me drink more. I'm not a big fan of water, and I know I'm not nearly hydrated enough. Boy oh boy, it's a lot to drink! I'm a bit over half way through and I feel like I'm floating!!! It'll be interesting to see if I can actually finish it all.....plus, I'm worried I'll be up in the night using the bathroom, lol!


 I am the same. I know I don't drink enough water, but it is such a challenge for me. 



Lynne G said:


> But at least with another rainy Wednesday predicted, a woot! Woot, today will be a very sunny day, so that lunchtime walk should feel so much nicer, with no messy hair, and 64F this high temp late in the afternoon, with much calmer winds. Third woot!


 Same here. We are supposed to get heavy rain tomorrow and then much cooler temps on Thursday. 



schumigirl said:


> I did notice this morning it`s light just around 5am, so no dark mornings for us anymore for a while.......big difference between us and the USA. I always found it weird looking out the hotel window at 6.30am and it`s still


DH was amazed that out was light so early when he visited London. 



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, little rant. Local news is reporting the president’s virus vaccine availability time line is probably not going to be anywhere close to my state’s availability to all adults.


 I hope you are able to get your vaccine soon. Our local area just opened up for all adults. 



Robo56 said:


> Charade prayers for your mom. Sometimes an NG tube for a short while will settle things down.


 Thank you. They started reintroducing real food to her today. Hopefully if she does well with it they will remove the tube soon. 



macraven said:


> There is a thread about not laminating the vaccine card.
> 
> if booster shots would be needed in the future, some posted additional info would not be able to be added to the original card
> 
> I hope we don’t end up with booster shots over the next years !


 I hope we don't, but won't be surprised if we do. 



schumigirl said:


> We`re the opposite lynne. We`re looking forward to eating inside in restaurants we know will adhere to covid regulations and follow all restrictions to the letter when they can open. I hate eating outside. But, it`ll be places we know well and trust the owners.
> 
> Some are comfy going to the mall, I`m not so ready to do that yet. No plans to wander round shops when they open. We all have our comfort zones for sure.


 We may be throwing caution to the wind, but we starting eating inside restaurants the day they were allowed to reopen. We have also been to malls and other places. Can't wait to get rid of the masks. 




J'aime Paris said:


> *THANK YOU FOR ALL THE POSITIVE WISHES FOR MY DEAR HATLEY!!!!!*
> It's always tough when a pet is ill and not knowing how to best help, but I'm pleased to say she's much improved!!!
> We had a long walk this morning, but no poo.
> Then I decided to take her to her favorite park, knowing all the sights and smells there may be just the remedy..... She definitely had "something" in her poo.....yucky! Just hoping it's all passed, and we're in the clear.


Wonderful news! So glad she is feeling better. Hopefully it was just something she ate that disagreed with her. 

Guess I should go start something for dinner. 

Thank you again for all of your thoughts and prayers for my mom.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all!  Productive day here, struck while iron was hot.  Decision made by Dr to go off the new meds, give my body a break & start up another variety.  I’m game. Feel like the warden has signed a reprieve . Think i’ll stretch it out until after Easter



cam757 said:


> When I was watching "The Royle Family" they were always eating Penguins


Please, tell me that’s a candy.


Monykalyn said:


> Even made a mudslide for my dessert last night.


As in a boozy treat? Yum


J'aime Paris said:


> Sorry your pizza was a bust!! We cannot even get pizzandelivery where I live. Guess we are too far outside the city for their routes?


Wow, you know you live in the boonies when it’s too far for the pizza delivery dude


J'aime Paris said:


> Southwest Airlines seems to be changing flights quite frequently, so frustrating! They changed one of mine by more than 12 hours, so I basically would lose a day. I cancelled that flight and rebooked with Delta.


Reminds me of old AirTran, before SWA gobbled them up.  Got to the point where I’d book the cheapest NS, then wait for them to change the fight time and pounce on ‘upgrade’ to better flight.


J'aime Paris said:


> Hope your DDs ankle is ok! My DD has hypermobility too. Was so accident prone as a kiddo


Never heard of this, need to google.  Sorry to hear both kiddos have to deal with this


Lynne G said:


> Keisha, hope your county is doing better than mine.


Well, daily infection count is up.  So many throwing caution to the wind too soon, just when the finish line is in sight.

some tout the trick of coming to vaccine sites near the end of the scheduled day & snagging one that way.  Takes some persistence I’m guessing.

I know of multiple 80 y.o. + that haven’t managed to get a vaccine yet.  They aren’t exactly flexible as to going more than a few miles outside area & have decided to just get on the health care system waiting list to be assigned a time.  Not the route I’d want my parents to go but, choice is still an option.



macraven said:


> Kind of hard to nuke a taco at home
> Just does not have the same taste for me


One of the things airfryers do best is reheat foods so they stay crisp, unlike MW


macraven said:


> We had our first floor hvac system replaced last fall and will have our hvac system for the second floor done this week


That sounds like you could take take a nice vacation instead to me.  Stinks, can’t be that old, you have such a lovely house.


Robo56 said:


> Wow......big difference your hair turned out great


Thanks,


Robo56 said:


> I think my hair dresser is going to run for the hills when sees my hair next month......LOL


Haha I figure the good ones all are bringing their A game after the long pandemic


Robo56 said:


> Pierogi look delicious.


Thanks, I tried to talk myself into it that with the extra cabbage they were healthier. A splurge though here.


Robo56 said:


> They are African (Agama) rainbow lizards.


Fascinating.  Wonder if they were either pets, stowaways in produce/products?  Will say we enjoy seeing the little lizards in FL


J'aime Paris said:


> Really need to see her "do number 2". If that happens, I'll know there isn't a blockage.


So true.


Realfoodfans said:


> Nightmare at the moment with dog thefts.


It’s mostly english bulldogs here, have become quite popular.


Lynne G said:


> I try not to use our public bathrooms while out, but have done, and kept my mask on, tried to find a not recent used stall, and washed hands well, using paper towel to open door when leaving. Felt safe enough.


Same, when you gotta go, you gotta go 

I clip a mini hand sanitizer bottle to my purse. Keep one in car along with wipes.


Lynne G said:


> And for those that did get vaccine, local news said Staples and Office Max will, for free, laminate your vaccinated card. May be a good idea, as I assume to travel or cruise, or other, you’ll need to show it, so would be nice to have it laminated, if free, as seems to be near me.


I scanned ours.  The originals in a safe.  When i get a minute will print it out, then pull out the mini laminator I have & go to town.

I am hoping that a voluntary, free, acceptable health passport system is rolled out.



macraven said:


> There is a thread about not laminating the vaccine card.


Yes, some have raised that thought.  Supposedly, whomever admistered the vaccine has the ability to reconstruct the proof.  Not sure i’d Want to deal with that.

Do expect & rather welcome any boosters they want to toss at me TBH.



schumigirl said:


> .I saw two sets of manatees last year for the first time,


My people.  Highlight of offsite excursions was snorkeling with hundreds of them in crystal river.


J'aime Paris said:


> Hatley is much better, thanks! We always worry about our furry loved ones


Yea!


J'aime Paris said:


> DH and I both will get our vaccines this Thursday, April 1st (not an April Fools joke I promise).
> We have them at different locations and times from one another, but that's not a problem at all.


Double yea!!


macraven said:


> Our GA governor just did his first shot yesterday...
> No leading by example here....


Better late than never?  Wonder if his wife nagged him into it lol


Lynne G said:


> As to vaccinate availability, as Keisha and I will say, our state has not had a very good track record.


do think a big issue has been the sheer volume of both health care workers and those in assisted & nursing homes.  Now that majority have finally been fully vaccinated, IMO the 1st responders deserve to get protected, especially the EMTs that run with the ambulance services.  Teachers who want the vaccine started to get it here last weekend, throughout the week.  Timed it to coincide with spring break.

As far as I know, Montgomery County is doing their own thing entirely as to how they are doling out the vaccines.  Sort of an island among the rest of the counties.

Sadly, the rural counties that surround Allegheny co have had very little interest from their residents in getting vaccines.  No big surprise, the same people who refuse to wear masks.  Therein lies the crux of the struggle to reach herd immunity, sigh.

People from our county aren’t letting that allocation go to waste.  So many have had great luck booking appointments in those mostly rural areas when the slots are announced, by whatever state or county health department or hospital system.  Problem is so many can’t or won’t travel outside their area as no pubic transportation that far out of the ‘burg.



Charade67 said:


> I talked to my mom today and she sounded much better, She was complaining, which is a good sign.


That is great news!  Continued best wishes.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, available if I want to drive hours from home, Keisha.  Ugh.  But I will have patience, and hope my work is sooner than later.  VA says have to be my DH’s caregiver.  Well I am, in that I do take care of him. Told DH will print out the law that says spouses, and then see what VA says. So will see who is faster, VA or work.  Otherwise, I am not looking forward to a full day inside my office without being vaccinated.  I don’t mind still wearing a mask.   And yeah, my county is still announcing not done with group 1.  No hope there for I figured months and months.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Hello all. I had planned on posting yesterday, but it was crazy at work. I ended up working late and was so exhausted when I got home I didn't want to do anything.
> 
> I talked to my mom today and she sounded much better, She was complaining, which is a good sign.  Still don't know when she will be released from the hospital.
> 
> 
> The drive was really scary. It didn't help that when I stopped at a rest area I checked my phone and discovered there had been a tornado warning for the area.
> 
> I just missed the hailstorm. From what I saw on the ground it was pretty bad.
> 
> Oh ouch! Hope it isn't too bad for her.
> 
> I think my parents kept stuff until it literally fell apart. It seemed like we had the same ugly living room furniture forever.
> 
> Dh brought jammie dodgers home when he visited London. I thought they were okay, but he absolutely loved them.
> 
> I am the same. I know I don't drink enough water, but it is such a challenge for me.
> 
> Same here. We are supposed to get heavy rain tomorrow and then much cooler temps on Thursday.
> 
> DH was amazed that out was light so early when he visited London.
> 
> I hope you are able to get your vaccine soon. Our local area just opened up for all adults.
> 
> Thank you. They started reintroducing real food to her today. Hopefully if she does well with it they will remove the tube soon.
> 
> I hope we don't, but won't be surprised if we do.
> 
> We may be throwing caution to the wind, but we starting eating inside restaurants the day they were allowed to reopen. We have also been to malls and other places. Can't wait to get rid of the masks.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful news! So glad she is feeling better. Hopefully it was just something she ate that disagreed with her.
> 
> Guess I should go start something for dinner.
> 
> Thank you again for all of your thoughts and prayers for my mom.



Charade I am so glad to hear your mum is doing better......and yes, when folks start complaining a little, it`s usually a good sign....and good to hear......

Yes, being on a different continent, you can really see the difference in lighting up and getting dark times. Big difference between us and America. Just after 5 this morning you can see the dawn start. We are on the East coast so we do see it get lighter that little bit earlier than even the West side of the country where mum lives and I grew up. 

Jammie dodgers were always a biscuit everyone had in their home, and for kids parties when they were held at home, they were standard fare. Not for me, but I`m sure I ate them as a child. 





keishashadow said:


> View attachment 566066
> Hey all!  Productive day here, struck while iron was hot.  Decision made by Dr to go off the new meds, give my body a break & start up another variety.  I’m game. Feel like the warden has signed a reprieve . Think i’ll stretch it out until after Easter
> 
> 
> Please, tell me that’s a candy.
> 
> As in a boozy treat? Yum
> 
> Wow, you know you live in the boonies when it’s too far for the pizza delivery dude
> 
> Reminds me of old AirTran, before SWA gobbled them up.  Got to the point where I’d book the cheapest NS, then wait for them to change the fight time and pounce on ‘upgrade’ to better flight.
> 
> Never heard of this, need to google.  Sorry to hear both kiddos have to deal with this
> 
> Well, daily infection count is up.  So many throwing caution to the wind too soon, just when the finish line is in sight.
> 
> some tout the trick of coming to vaccine sites near the end of the scheduled day & snagging one that way.  Takes some persistence I’m guessing.
> 
> I know of multiple 80 y.o. + that haven’t managed to get a vaccine yet.  They aren’t exactly flexible as to going more than a few miles outside area & have decided to just get on the health care system waiting list to be assigned a time.  Not the route I’d want my parents to go but, choice is still an option.
> 
> 
> One of the things airfryers do best is reheat foods so they stay crisp, unlike MW
> 
> That sounds like you could take take a nice vacation instead to me.  Stinks, can’t be that old, you have such a lovely house.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Haha I figure the good ones all are bringing their A game after the long pandemic
> 
> Thanks, I tried to talk myself into it that with the extra cabbage they were healthier. A splurge though here.
> 
> Fascinating.  Wonder if they were either pets, stowaways in produce/products?  Will say we enjoy seeing the little lizards in FL
> 
> So true.
> 
> It’s mostly english bulldogs here, have become quite popular.
> 
> Same, when you gotta go, you gotta go
> 
> I clip a mini hand sanitizer bottle to my purse. Keep one in car along with wipes.
> 
> I scanned ours.  The originals in a safe.  When i get a minute will print it out, then pull out the mini laminator I have & go to town.
> 
> I am hoping that a voluntary, free, acceptable health passport system is rolled out.
> 
> 
> Yes, some have raised that thought.  Supposedly, whomever admistered the vaccine has the ability to reconstruct the proof.  Not sure i’d Want to deal with that.
> 
> Do expect & rather welcome any boosters they want to toss at me TBH.
> 
> 
> My people.  Highlight of offsite excursions was snorkeling with hundreds of them in crystal river.
> 
> Yea!
> 
> Double yea!!
> 
> Better late than never?  Wonder if his wife nagged him into it lol
> 
> do think a big issue has been the sheer volume of both health care workers and those in assisted & nursing homes.  Now that majority have finally been fully vaccinated, IMO the 1st responders deserve to get protected, especially the EMTs that run with the ambulance services.  Teachers who want the vaccine started to get it here last weekend, throughout the week.  Timed it to coincide with spring break.
> 
> As far as I know, Montgomery County is doing their own thing entirely as to how they are doling out the vaccines.  Sort of an island among the rest of the counties.
> 
> Sadly, the rural counties that surround Allegheny co have had very little interest from their residents in getting vaccines.  No big surprise, the same people who refuse to wear masks.  Therein lies the crux of the struggle to reach herd immunity, sigh.
> 
> People from our county aren’t letting that allocation go to waste.  So many have had great luck booking appointments in those mostly rural areas when the slots are announced, by whatever state or county health department or hospital system.  Problem is so many can’t or won’t travel outside their area as no pubic transportation that far out of the ‘burg.
> 
> 
> That is great news!  Continued best wishes.



Penguin biscuit for a cup of tea Janet........











Again, a staple of the "biscuit tin" in most British homes. We always had/have a good choice of biscuits and cakes in the house. Every packet of 6 had different colour wrappers, I always had to have the red one for some reason.....one of my brothers was the same......he may have been 5 years older than me, but he was as bad as me for wanting that red wrapper......

English Bulldogs being stolen? Crikey......ugly mutts!! One of my cousins has a daughter who lives where they were having a spate of dog thefts. I don`t have FB but she sent me a link to a FB from near where her daughter lives and they actually had a picture of the van that was going around stealing dogs. Good picture too. They have a couple of dogs, so naturally worried. I don`t think they were being fussy which type of dogs they stole. 

The manatees we saw in New Smyrna Beach were clearly manatees and we had been told where to go stand and watch them from a boardwalk. The first time though was in a waterway in the town of Sanford.......crikey, I looked and thought it was a crocodile.....one of my, I can run faster than I thought moments!! Beautiful creatures and so gentle. I can imagine snorkelling with them was quite an experience. 





Slept like a baby again last night......out for the count and slept later, didn`t waken properly till 6 and it`s completely light by then which is lovely.....sunrise was very pretty.

Not to be as nice as yesterday, but still sunshine and warmer......although someone reported we may get snow on Monday.......hopefully way up in the mountains in Scotland. Our weather is so changeable. I have driven up to Scotland more than once at Easter and driven through snow on the hillier parts to get there. 

Walk this morning, and have to get a birthday card off up to one of my nieces. It`s her birthday Tuesday but, no post Friday and Monday for the Easter Weekend, so will get it off today and she`ll get it Saturday or maybe even Thursday. 

Barbecue food tonight again......






























Someone mention pizza...........










Have a happy Wednesday.......​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Keisha we are spoilt here with our chocolate and biscuits I think.  I hadn’t bought Waggon Wheels since my children were little then saw they were on offer and added to the delivery order a few weeks ago - the GC now love them - the jammy version!

J has extreme hypermobility too.  Can get all limbs in a knot and clap his feet behind his head.  Takes him twice as much effort to run etc and sadly cannot cycle. It’s not unusual with his other conditions.  

We saw manatees off Anna Marie island.  A friend had told us where to find them and we were pleased to spot them.

Charade glad you had a busy day - kept your mind busy.  Hope you had a relaxing evening though.

We have an interactive online map to check Covid in your area.  Different colours for each level of infection.  White is too low to report and glad to say increasingly turning white in Cheshire and all areas around us.  I think our national approach to appointments is really working though an issue still in the BAME and Orthodoxy Jewish community not taking up the opportunity so those cities with mixed race communities are behind.

Sorry I cannot multi quote like you professionals!

Beautiful morning so I left Kev in bed and had a stroll with Louie. No school run today so a slow start. Planning a walk later to make the most of the sunshine before cold weather returns. 

Promised L bolognese and dough balls later so that’s already underway.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah that oh so dark early morning, Good Morning Schumi and Julie.

Hope you got to post the birthday card, Schumi, and a happy birthday to your niece.  Bbq dinner sounds good.  

Nice to have a relaxing morning Julie. And yay, a walk with Louie was had. I’m sure L will be happy to enjoy the dough balls you have made.

And so, yep that Wednesday is upon us, and so is the rain.  Why hello camels in the rain.



Yeah, they don’t look overjoyed at having a rainy day either. But what is joyful, is that this hump of a day means that fabulous Friday will be here soon enough. And a holiday Good Friday for many. Double Woot Woot, as yay, holiday weekend coming up. While our family routine is not on holiday this Friday nor Monday, still yay, as means a matzoh and chocolate one.

And ooh that penquin biscuit looks delicious Schumi. Doubt I would see that here, but we do have world grocery markets, so I may find some English biscuits and chocolate.

But as still a before dawn start, time for more tea and a search for breakfast.  Seems little one went bakery shopping last night.  Ended up with some small donuts and a bagel.  So, depending on what is left, may be a sweet breakfast this overcast morning.

Wonderful Wednesday homies.


----------



## keishashadow

At the risk of being un PC, need to tread on egg-shells (Easter season & all).  

Enjoyed the Dav Pilkey books with my DS when younger. Totally, irrelevant campy chapter books, captain underpants was a favorite.  My thought, anything to get a pre-tween reading on their own is a good thing.  Do Give the author credit for stepping up in response to complaints re one of his books being racially insensitive.

Ah, ok, penguins - we are talking individually pre-packaged sweet bisquits.  Not traditional here, that sort of treat generally comes in a family sized package. They do tend to go stale quickly if not repackaged air tight, a good idea to sell them that way.

I am still working on tins of shortbread cookies left over from the holidays. One or two just the thing with that 1st coffee of the day



schumigirl said:


> English Bulldogs being stolen? Crikey......ugly mutts!!


lol IDK, quite a lovable looking breed to me. 

even worse with the frenchies here, can’t buy one due to pandemic puppy madness to save your life...even then pricing is easily over $5K

Killer memes lol


Realfoodfans said:


> Sorry I cannot multi quote like you professionals!


Took me a hot minute to learn it too.  Somebody posted a tutorial here that was easy to follow in the past

Lynne - probably will have better luck with the VA.  They’ve vaccinated all inpatient early on here. Among the 1st to receive them other than medical personnel. Guessing a different supply chain.

Know a woman whose DH is in their nursing home. They recently have offered vaccines to their significant others/designated support visitor. 

Have been doing rolling vaccine clinics at the facility here for those who receive medical treatment there but, it’s phased in by age/medical conditions etc.   Wasn’t aware they were extending the shots to their spouses/caregivers in that instance.  It would surely make sense IMO

Seems as though the push is on for many universities to require vaccines for fall semester if in person learning.  Any word at your kid’s schools?


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, nope.  But I hope if little one’s university expects to do in person classes as said so far, they better offer all students the shots before anyone required to be back on campus.


----------



## Charade67

Quick hello while I am on lunch break. Much quieter day today thank goodness.

B will be coming home today after her last class. She gets Thursday through Monday off. We are going to the BG for & wine festival on Friday.

Our local area has opened up vaccinations for all adults. Dh is already scheduled for his second shot in a couple of weeks. I’ll let B decide if she wants to get the vaccine or not. If she does, I’d like her to have both shots before we go to Disney in May.

No word from her university if there will require the vaccine or not.

Time to get back to work.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah that oh so dark early morning, Good Morning Schumi and Julie.
> 
> Hope you got to post the birthday card, Schumi, and a happy birthday to your niece.  Bbq dinner sounds good.
> 
> Nice to have a relaxing morning Julie. And yay, a walk with Louie was had. I’m sure L will be happy to enjoy the dough balls you have made.
> 
> And so, yep that Wednesday is upon us, and so is the rain.  Why hello camels in the rain.
> 
> View attachment 566122
> 
> Yeah, they don’t look overjoyed at having a rainy day either. But what is joyful, is that this hump of a day means that fabulous Friday will be here soon enough. And a holiday Good Friday for many. Double Woot Woot, as yay, holiday weekend coming up. While our family routine is not on holiday this Friday nor Monday, still yay, as means a matzoh and chocolate one.
> 
> And ooh that penquin biscuit looks delicious Schumi. Doubt I would see that here, but we do have world grocery markets, so I may find some English biscuits and chocolate.
> 
> But as still a before dawn start, time for more tea and a search for breakfast.  Seems little one went bakery shopping last night.  Ended up with some small donuts and a bagel.  So, depending on what is left, may be a sweet breakfast this overcast morning.
> 
> Wonderful Wednesday homies.



Ah, no dark mornings here Lynne......even just after 5 it`s light......thankfully.....makes a lovely longer day......

I think I saw penguins in Walmart in the International Section, it was a few years ago though, we much prefer Publix down there, but you can probably get them.

We Brits do make good biscuits.....so much choice! 

Hope breakfast was nice whatever you had. 






keishashadow said:


> At the risk of being un PC, need to tread on egg-shells (Easter season & all).  View attachment 566152
> 
> Enjoyed the Dav Pilkey books with my DS when younger. Totally, irrelevant campy chapter books, captain underpants was a favorite.  My thought, anything to get a pre-tween reading on their own is a good thing.  Do Give the author credit for stepping up in response to complaints re one of his books being racially insensitive.
> 
> Ah, ok, penguins - we are talking individually pre-packaged sweet bisquits.  Not traditional here, that sort of treat generally comes in a family sized package. They do tend to go stale quickly if not repackaged air tight, a good idea to sell them that way.
> 
> I am still working on tins of shortbread cookies left over from the holidays. One or two just the thing with that 1st coffee of the day
> 
> 
> lol IDK, quite a lovable looking breed to me.
> 
> even worse with the frenchies here, can’t buy one due to pandemic puppy madness to save your life...even then pricing is easily over $5K
> 
> Killer memes lol
> 
> Took me a hot minute to learn it too.  Somebody posted a tutorial here that was easy to follow in the past
> 
> Lynne - probably will have better luck with the VA.  They’ve vaccinated all inpatient early on here. Among the 1st to receive them other than medical personnel. Guessing a different supply chain.
> 
> Know a woman whose DH is in their nursing home. They recently have offered vaccines to their significant others/designated support visitor.
> 
> Have been doing rolling vaccine clinics at the facility here for those who receive medical treatment there but, it’s phased in by age/medical conditions etc.   Wasn’t aware they were extending the shots to their spouses/caregivers in that instance.  It would surely make sense IMO
> 
> Seems as though the push is on for many universities to require vaccines for fall semester if in person learning.  Any word at your kid’s schools?




Yes, biscuits like that are usually individually wrapped. Some types of plainer biscuits are in long packs, once opened they`re fine if stored in an airtight tin. 

Yes, we still have many Dave Pilkey books in the house somewhere, never heard of any racist issues though. Crikey there`ll be nothing left. We have all the Charlie Chan DVDs and few weeks ago one of the movies was on tv with Warner Oland. 

They put up a disclaimer at the beginning saying it showed outdated racist imagery and apologised for any offence taken. Then they showed all the Nazi salutes and even though they tried to obliterate the swastika, you could still see it and the Nazi marches. Quite educational. It was Charlie Chan at the Olympics. 

lol....I like cute dogs that don`t yap! But I remember you mentioning the French ones.....




Day of two halves here. 

Beautiful warm day, even went without a jacket for our walk along the beach and then we went back out later, again no jacket, which for this time of year is wonderful.

Spent some time in the afternoon sitting outisde in a friends garden, again, lovely and warm....came home, got the barbecue out and the temp dropped like a stone. 

70F down to 50F. he had the dragon breath while grilling outside.....light fog rolled in but it feels very different tonight. I think we may have the heating on tonight. 

My books are coming tomorrow, so plan to nip out early to pick up our steak order for Good Friday......then into the fruit and veg place before a grocery store pick up. That`ll be us sorted for the weekend. Tom has some deliveries to do in the afternoon tomorrow and that`s him till next week. 

But, our weather has to change dramatically for us, possible snow on Monday/Tuesday.....even if it doesn`t snow, it`s going to be bloomin cold! Nasty. 

But, 12 more days till hair salons open back up........

Dr Zchivago tonight along with the others in the book group.....hope they like it, still can`t believe some of them have never seen it before! 

Have a lovely Wednesday.......


----------



## keishashadow

They upped snow prediction to one to inches tonight. Naturally, it brought the bread & milk crowd out to store today.  Snatched the last two large prime rib roasts. Will be nice having them put back in the freezer.  they are so difficult to find here other than on holidays, well, other than those precooked things Sam’s carries



Lynne G said:


> Keisha, nope. But I hope if little one’s university expects to do in person classes as said so far, they better offer all students the shots before anyone required to be back on campus.


Looks like overall our state is making better progress now



Charade67 said:


> Our local area has opened up vaccinations for all adults. Dh is already scheduled for his second shot in a couple of weeks. I’ll let B decide if she wants to get the vaccine or not. If she does, I’d like her to have both shots before we go to Disney in May.


You don’t get to preselect which vaccine you receive, other than the 2nd dose matching up with the 1st

No guarantee she’d get Pfizer or moderna. New vaccines here for non 1A adults is now mostly one dose J&J


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Keisha, news said by May 1, all adults  will be able to get a reservation. Though supposed to not know you are number 1201, as reservation may be for a slot several months away. Seems we are one of the last states still in 1A.  

And I would not mind having to get only one shot.  

Hehe, fat finger me has to always go back and read before I post about shots. Seems the i ever so close to the o.


----------



## cam757

Catching up again.  Hope everyone is well.  At work today. Another slow one so the three of us who are  here spent the morning chatting.  Everyone is upset because the school administration wants to kick us out of our building so they can move in.  We, of course, are not having it.  We like our space and have it set up just as we want it so I think they will have a fight on their hands.  

Not much else going on.  Mom and I decided on our Easter dinner.  She has a rib roast in the freezer so I  will cook that and she will fry the chicken. I may do a twice baked potatoes. She prefers potato salad so she is making that and we will do some veg dishes and devil eggs.  By the way, if you have an instant pot, I have discovered that it makes the best easily peeled hard boiled eggs.  No water boiling for me anymore. 

We will have a bit of a cold snap this weekend. Glad I have not planted my garden yet.   Hopefully, this will be winter's last hoorah. 



schumigirl said:


> Oh I think Publix or Walmart had the teacakes in. Also look out for Tunnocks Snowballs......oh my!!! Caramel wafers and caramel logs too....but only if you have your own teeth and no crowns.....those two biscuits will lift those crowns right out........lol......



I will definitely check on that next time I go to Walmart.  Publix will be one of our first stops after we land in Orlando so I will take a look there as well since we do not have a local Publix (really wish we did). 



J'aime Paris said:


> Southwest Airlines seems to be changing flights quite frequently, so frustrating! They changed one of mine by more than 12 hours, so I basically would lose a day. I cancelled that flight and rebooked with Delta.
> 
> The other flight they changed by several hours....now we land back home just before midnight instead of 8pm. I can live that that.



I don't blame you a bit. I would have done the same.  A twelve hour difference is ridiculous.  Thankfully for us, they changed the non-stop flight home from getting in at 9:30p.m. to arriving at 2:30 p.m. so it worked out perfect for us. Also, I checked today and the flight to MCO dropped in price/points so I cancelled and rebooked for less points. 



schumigirl said:


> Will order them tomorrow. I`m also enjoying reading The Sanatorium by Sarah Pearse, it`s very good.



I have seen that one in stores. I will need to check it out.   I just started Magpie Murders by Anthony Horowitz.  It started a bit confusing but I have read that it gets better. 



Charade67 said:


> We may be throwing caution to the wind, but we starting eating inside restaurants the day they were allowed to reopen. We have also been to malls and other places. Can't wait to get rid of the masks.



Us as well.  I will be glad when they allow restaurants to open at full capacity too. 



keishashadow said:


> Please, tell me that’s a candy.



LOL! I think the question has been answered.  I do like the packaging though. 



keishashadow said:


> They upped snow prediction to one to inches tonight. Naturally, it brought the bread & milk crowd out to store today. Snatched the last two large prime rib roasts. Will be nice having them put back in the freezer. they are so difficult to find here other than on holidays, well, other than those precooked things Sam’s carries



Prime ribs went on sale at Kroger today.  I am going to pick up two for our freezer. One to keep whole and one to cut into steaks.  You are right, you never see them in the store other than holidays and if you do they are ridiculously priced.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> They upped snow prediction to one to inches tonight. Naturally, it brought the bread & milk crowd out to store today.  Snatched the last two large prime rib roasts. Will be nice having them put back in the freezer.  they are so difficult to find here other than on holidays, well, other than those precooked things Sam’s carries
> 
> 
> Looks like overall our state is making better progress now
> View attachment 566175
> 
> You don’t get to preselect which vaccine you receive, other than the 2nd dose matching up with the 1st
> 
> No guarantee she’d get Pfizer or moderna. New vaccines here for non 1A adults is now mostly one dose J&J



Pre-cooked prime rib?? Surely that`s not a thing.......

Went to a farm store to pick up our steaks for Friday and our ham, saw the biggest Prime Rib I ever laid eyes on while we were there.........told us it was being picked up by a local celebrity later......didn`t name them of course......but my goodness, looked amazing. 

They are very easy to get over here, the better butchers will get them if they don`t have any.....thankfully. Love them and I love cooking them......was a little nervous the first time, but worked out fine.





cam757 said:


> Catching up again.  Hope everyone is well.  At work today. Another slow one so the three of us who are  here spent the morning chatting.  Everyone is upset because the school administration wants to kick us out of our building so they can move in.  We, of course, are not having it.  We like our space and have it set up just as we want it so I think they will have a fight on their hands.
> 
> Not much else going on.  Mom and I decided on our Easter dinner.  She has a rib roast in the freezer so I  will cook that and she will fry the chicken. I may do a twice baked potatoes. She prefers potato salad so she is making that and we will do some veg dishes and devil eggs.  By the way, if you have an instant pot, I have discovered that it makes the best easily peeled hard boiled eggs.  No water boiling for me anymore.
> 
> We will have a bit of a cold snap this weekend. Glad I have not planted my garden yet.   Hopefully, this will be winter's last hoorah.
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely check on that next time I go to Walmart.  Publix will be one of our first stops after we land in Orlando so I will take a look there as well since we do not have a local Publix (really wish we did).
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame you a bit. I would have done the same.  A twelve hour difference is ridiculous.  Thankfully for us, they changed the non-stop flight home from getting in at 9:30p.m. to arriving at 2:30 p.m. so it worked out perfect for us. Also, I checked today and the flight to MCO dropped in price/points so I cancelled and rebooked for less points.
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen that one in stores. I will need to check it out.   I just started Magpie Murders by Anthony Horowitz.  It started a bit confusing but I have read that it gets better.
> 
> 
> 
> Us as well.  I will be glad when they allow restaurants to open at full capacity too.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I think the questions has been answered.  I do like the packaging though.
> 
> 
> 
> Prime ribs went on sale at Kroger today.  I am going to pick up two for our freezer. One to keep whole and one to cut into steaks.  You are right, you never see them in the store other than holidays and if you do they are ridiculously priced.



Oh that`s definitely something to fight for cam! Good luck with it and hope you win!! 

Seems cold weather is coming to more than a few of us.......

Anthony Horowitz is a genius. Anything he turns his talents to works so well. He was one of the original writers on Midsomer Murders, and his episodes where he did the screenplay were the best ones. 

I did re order the Thursday Murder Club......we can`t find it anywhere, I think it`s been donated to one of the goodwill projects, I think we just loaded some things into bags and the book was among them........oh dear. New one is coming tomorrow along with a couple of others I ordered, alongside the Book Group books for this new read. 

Big Prime Rib fans here too, one of my favourite joints to cook, but I`m surprised you don`t find it easy to get them routinely in the States. Hope you have a lovely meal with your mum on Sunday.





Still watching Dr Zhivago......bit of a slow part. But, goodness what an epic it really is. 

Turned colder again tonight, no sitting out in the garden tomorrow that`s for sure. 

Funny weather.


----------



## keishashadow

cam757 said:


> We, of course, are not having it. We like our space and have it set up just as we want it so I think they will have a fight on their hands.


Fortify the snack drawer & hold the high ground against your oppressors  

Easter dinner menu sounds great to me. Try to take requests for the buffet whichoften is a bit of a mish mash. Long as everyone is happy, I’m happy 

tomorrow is egg dying day  GD will be here, surprised my DS want in on the action too lol.  Made hot sausages for the boys & will make O’hana’s  yakitori noodles for GD& just a bit fir the cook


----------



## Lynne G

He he fat fingers on Keisha too.  Nice to be egg dying.  Did that for years.  Now if we do any eggs, will be deviled ones.  

Quiet night, and the rain is still falling. Ugh. Was a very rainy, wet day. And ran out for some more food after dinner, and little one put the car seat heater on. A bit cool feeling with a light wind and damp feeling.

Cam, great sounding meal. Yeah, have to hide some snack items or else, I do find empty bags. Those stinkers.

Ah yes, staying thirsty, so getting ready for tomorrow. Evening tea to be followed by breakfast tea tomorrow morning. How nice is that? Yes, I am a tea drinker.

PJ time, as bedtime is less than an hour from now.  Will have to tell little one to be more quiet.  Seems loud laughs with her headphones on.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Fortify the snack drawer & hold the high ground against your oppressors
> 
> Easter dinner menu sounds great to me. Try to take requests for the buffet whichoften is a bit of a mish mash. Long as everyone is happy, I’m happy
> 
> tomorrow is egg dying day  GD will be here, surprised my DS want in on the action too lol.  Made hot sausages for the boys & will make O’hana’s  yakitori noodles for GD& just a bit fir the cook



Fun with the eggs......

I love buffet style food, can`t go worong with a good selection for everyone.....very moreish too! 





Lynne G said:


> He he fat fingers on Keisha too.  Nice to be egg dying.  Did that for years.  Now if we do any eggs, will be deviled ones.
> 
> Quiet night, and the rain is still falling. Ugh. Was a very rainy, wet day. And ran out for some more food after dinner, and little one put the car seat heater on. A bit cool feeling with a light wind and damp feeling.
> 
> Cam, great sounding meal. Yeah, have to hide some snack items or else, I do find empty bags. Those stinkers.
> 
> Ah yes, staying thirsty, so getting ready for tomorrow. Evening tea to be followed by breakfast tea tomorrow morning. How nice is that? Yes, I am a tea drinker.
> 
> PJ time, as bedtime is less than an hour from now.  Will have to tell little one to be more quiet.  Seems loud laughs with her headphones on.



Devilled eggs seem to be very popular in America, not so much over here. A few folks talk about them, but not many. 





It`s April.........

Thoroughly enjoyed Dr Zhivago........hope the book group ladies enjoyed it and wondering what movie the next lady will choose.......hoping it`s a good one. 

Going to be out early this morning for farm store and grocery store for pick up, but do need to go into another for a few bits and pieces we like from that one. This is a Bank Holiday weekend here, so long weekend for Kyle as he gets Friday and Monday off for Easter. Just wish the weather was going to be better for it. Sunday looks not too bad though. 

Looks cloudy out this morning and not overly warm, bit foggy too. Will walk this afternoon though instead. 

Charcuterie and various shrimp in a platter for tonight........will bake some bread too and that`ll be dinner.






































Happy Thirsty Throwback Thursday​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.  Another beautiful sunrise though much cooler today it is a bright and clear. 

We are doing our Easter hunt next weekend.  I love doing a treasure trail.

DS is coming round for a hair cut in the garden this morning.  Can’t leave it any longer as he has the thickest hair ever.  We’ve done it a few times now.  When he was born the doctor asked about Mediterranean heritage due to his colouring and thick dark hair.  Will enjoy a coffee out there with him.

Em and I are going to the grocery store later - travelling to the quieter one.  Will buy some nice fish or sea food for Good Friday and something tasty but easy for tonight as Em has been asked to take part in an online event for women who have suffered abuse and been failed by the legal system and then an hour later she has a zoom meeting to arrange a Girl Guiding event.  We will eat in between.

Children are away now for a week and L had a terrible night waking and being upset as it’s her first extended time away.  Very tough as we just want them to be happy.  I took J to school and kept it upbeat - we were singing his favourite songs in the car but his final comment was - we can send hugs by text messages.

We will be keeping busy with walks and the garden but I have my sewing and reading if the weather is bad. Few movies downloaded too but we are never bored. Still having some symptoms so have done an online form to the GP.

Hope everyone has an extended weekend to look forward to and those lucky enough to see family enjoy that family time.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning to Schumi and Julie.  

See must be a grocery day for both Schumi and Julie. At least clear for your day so far for Julie, and ooh foggy start Schumi had. Hope both you ladies enjoy the long bank holiday weekend.

And hugs to L and J. 

Ah yes, an early start, and still before our sunrise. Heard just a short cooing from the dove. But nice to hear, as not an every day sound. 43F out and still raining. Doubt much brighter as sun rises, but the rain should still go away to the East by lunchtime. Then just a cloudy day, in which the weather lady said, to be a very cool feeling day. Sigh, even more the reason to stay thirsty, and throw back a drink or two, like cups of tea, this Maundy Throw Back Thirsty Thursday.

Oh yeah and:


----------



## keishashadow

April fools, or not . Meals leading up to the main event tent to get easy-peasy here lol




Realfoodfans said:


> Children are away now for a week and L had a terrible night waking and being upset as it’s her first extended time away. Very tough as we just want them to be happy.


Kids are resilient, they’ll get there; usually far quicker than adults.

No idea how courts work there.   here, long ago they designated custody/visitation as separate considerations from financial support.  

Once ex & I resigned ourselves to putting on a happy face and dealing with the hand dealt, things were so much easier & all settled into our shared new reality

thankfully, we lived close enough to each other so that neither parent had to go without seeing the kids on any given holiday. A week away over a holiday strikes me as a definite adjustment for all involved. Good luck


----------



## keishashadow

& it’s started to snow here_ 

not _April fools but, joke’s on us to be sure


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh may be swinging by Keisha’s.  Food coma this weekend?  Easy food to share, yeah I am good at that too.  My family has always had enough food to feed the masses.  But now, as much smaller as needed this year as well, hoping very little left over.  Though my men both will welcome a leftover. Us women, depends on what is left over.   Hope you are having a good morning, and feeling better.


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> & it’s started to snow here_
> 
> not _April fools but, joke’s on us to be sure



Haha.  Yeah, local news showed snow falling North of me, with my sister saying a wintery mix is what she is seeing.  Thankful I am Southeast of that snow, and only what my phone is now buzzing a steady rain to be done  in the next hour.  And weather lady said a Winter feeling day.  We also have winds of 35mph, no joke either.  Eh, no sunglasses needed, warmer jacket, needed.  

A Spring joke looking like Winter for sure!


----------



## macraven

I need to call and see if Dominos will be open Sunday for pizza!
May have to order pizza on Saturday and make Sunday leftover night !

major restaurants will be closed on Easter so need to plan alternative meal in advance


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 566307
> April fools, or not . Meals leading up to the main event tent to get easy-peasy here lol
> 
> 
> 
> Kids are resilient, they’ll get there; usually far quicker than adults.
> 
> No idea how courts work there.   here, long ago they designated custody/visitation as separate considerations from financial support.
> 
> Once ex & I resigned ourselves to putting on a happy face and dealing with the hand dealt, things were so much easier & all settled into our shared new reality
> 
> thankfully, we lived close enough to each other so that neither parent had to go without seeing the kids on any given holiday. A week away over a holiday strikes me as a definite adjustment for all involved. Good luck




Love that meme!!! 

Everyone here knows Good Friday here you get steak, lots of steak......you know me....rebel without a clue!!! So regardless of any other meal, steak is Good Friday dinner.....even though apparently they got rid of that rule years ago.......oh well....who doesn`t like a good steak. No fish this Friday for us......

Kids are resilient. A friends granddaughter got through her parents very acrimonious divorce. Thank goodness for Fathers4Justice as they stepped in to help as she would have stopped him seeing their child if she could have for purely selfish reasons. And he`s such a good dad to her. But, she is 5 and has adapted so well to it all despite seeing and hearing far more than she ever should have. 

Sounds like you had it well sorted with your kids Keisha.......living close is a good thing at times. 





keishashadow said:


> & it’s started to snow here_
> 
> not _April fools but, joke’s on us to be sure








Lynne G said:


> Haha.  Yeah, local news showed snow falling North of me, with my sister saying a wintery mix is what she is seeing.  Thankful I am Southeast of that snow, and only what my phone is now buzzing a steady rain to be done  in the next hour.  And weather lady said a Winter feeling day.  We also have winds of 35mph, no joke either.  Eh, no sunglasses needed, warmer jacket, needed.
> 
> A Spring joke looking like Winter for sure!



Hope you can avoid the snow too Lynne......when you think of April, you think of sunshine and bunny rabbits....or maybe that`s just me! 

Wrap up warm, that`s a cold one. 





macraven said:


> I need to call and see if Dominos will be open Sunday for pizza!
> May have to order pizza on Saturday and make Sunday leftover night !
> 
> major restaurants will be closed on Easter so need to plan alternative meal in advance



Hope it`s open for you mac.....restaurants would be open here if they were allowed. Still only take out available this Easter....we never really went out for Easter dinner as I much preferred to cook a meal at home, but pizza I`d order in a heartbeat. Think that`s what we`re going for on Saturday night. 





Another day of two halves here......

Cold and dank this morning, so after shopping was out of the way and parcels of books arrived.....we went out a short walk to post a card. It was barely 42F. Only book still to arrive is my second copy of The Thursday Murder Club.

Then the sun amazingly appeared and it is gorgeous, but still kinda cold. So we went back out another walk. Not too long as it`s like a cold November day temp wise. 

Came home, sorted out the books to go to the book group and made some bread for tonight. Goes well with charcuterie. 

I was pleased to find out everyone in the Book Group loved Dr Zhivago.......three were in tears, thought it would be more, but they liked it. Will find out next movie we`ll be watching next week. 

Very briefly started The Book Thief Lori......it`s a different start to a book for sure, but I`m hooked already. You do need to not have any distractions around. 

No cooking tonight as everything just needs laid out......


----------



## macraven

I signed up for alerts for GA
Just received a text that my state will remove restrictions next Thursday

All inside eateries will be open, large group gatherings will be allowed

No more mask mandates in Atlanta.

Masks were never required outside of Atlanta since the virus began.

Really not an issue for me as it would not change my life.
I’m a home body.

Don’t laugh but I’m freezing cold now
Yes it is 50 outside and bit of wind ....but keep the heat on 74 in the house
This is the coldest April for us since we moved here

Weekend will be back in the 70’s and hope it stays that way


----------



## keishashadow

Mac sounds like ur blood has thinned out, southern gal time lol


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I signed up for alerts for GA
> Just received a text that my state will remove restrictions next Thursday
> 
> All inside eateries will be open, large group gatherings will be allowed
> 
> No more mask mandates in Atlanta.
> 
> Masks were never required outside of Atlanta since the virus began.
> 
> Really not an issue for me as it would not change my life.
> I’m a home body.
> 
> Don’t laugh but I’m freezing cold now
> Yes it is 50 outside and bit of wind ....but keep the heat on 74 in the house
> This is the coldest April for us since we moved here
> 
> Weekend will be back in the 70’s and hope it stays that way



We have 42F right now...that is cold for you for sure. You usually have some lovely weather, probably the nicest on the San thread....our heating is on tonight too.

But, it did look like this earlier...










They really have taken out all restrictions now from where you are haven`t they!

We`re seeing images of mass gatherings in public despite the Government begging everyone to still be careful and not mix like that, but as usual....many think it excludes them from being sensible. We`ll be back up again if it carries on.




Feeling very full from dinner earlier.

Bread is good


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh a soup feeling dinner.  Garlic buttered toasted bread.  Yep, seems like a good dinner to me. 

Yeah, was told all to be able to register by the 19th this month. Though was told the supply availability is very far from need. In other words, if and if you can register for a close place, I assume it will be for a time in May or even June. Then with the J&J loss of 15 million shots, I am sure supply will be very limited, unless you want to drive hours from home.

I guess GA was far ahead of most other states. So far, still no indoor dining in the City, and limits on indoor everywhere else. And all business still requiring a mask to enter.

Haha, 50 degrees and you’d see shorts here. Heck I have been wearing flip flops. But today, sneakers. A windy 46 and drizzling, that’s cool to me. No heater on that I hear. Only heard it in the wee hours this morning. Ready for seeing the sun now.

Time for a fresh cup of tea.  Yay!


----------



## macraven

Ha ha ha
Would not call Ga ahead of others ....
They do allow 16 yo to get the shots but don’t see them in any rush to get them

In my area, peeps have not taken the virus seriously
Maybe it is their belief the virus will skip past them?

We know peeps that refuse to be vaccinated.

Last week NGa stated they will vaccinate anyone including  anyone from Alabama and Tennessee.

No idea if that helped boost the numbers for giving out the shots

Hope all the homies have access to the shots if they want them!
Have not read anyone in this thread say the shots are not for them


----------



## Charade67

Greetings from Williamsburg. Another Busch Gardens day tomorrow.




schumigirl said:


> I think I saw penguins in Walmart in the International Section, it was a few years ago though, we much prefer Publix down there, but you can probably get them.


 I’m going to look for them the next time I’m at Walmart. I miss Publix. We don’t have them where I live now.



keishashadow said:


> You don’t get to preselect which vaccine you receive, other than the 2nd dose matching up with the 1st
> 
> No guarantee she’d get Pfizer or moderna. New vaccines here for non 1A adults is now mostly one dose J&J


 I think here it depends on the location of the site. I got Pfizer and Dh got Moderna.



Lynne G said:


> Hehe, fat finger me has to always go back and read before I post about shots. Seems the i ever so close to the o.


 I did that on a Facebook post once. I meant to type “I need to SHUT down the computer.”



cam757 said:


> Not much else going on. Mom and I decided on our Easter dinner. She has a rib roast in the freezer so I will cook that and she will fry the chicken. I may do a twice baked potatoes. She prefers potato salad so she is making that and we will do some veg dishes and devil eggs. By the way, if you have an instant pot, I have discovered that it makes the best easily peeled hard boiled eggs. No water boiling for me anymore.


 Yum. I could be convinced to stay on this side of the state for a couple more days. 



Realfoodfans said:


> DS is coming round for a hair cut in the garden this morning. Can’t leave it any longer as he has the thickest hair ever.


 B wants to get a haircut while she is home for the weekend. She’s starting to look like Cousin It. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Children are away now for a week and L had a terrible night waking and being upset as it’s her first extended time away.


 Hugs to L. 



macraven said:


> I need to call and see if Dominos will be open Sunday for pizza!
> May have to order pizza on Saturday and make Sunday leftover night !
> 
> major restaurants will be closed on Easter so need to plan alternative meal in advance


 We have no plans for Easter. I guess we will end up at whatever’s open. 



macraven said:


> Don’t laugh but I’m freezing cold now
> Yes it is 50 outside and bit of wind ....but keep the heat on 74 in the house
> This is the coldest April for us since we moved here


We are expecting a high of 46 tomorrow. A little chilly for a theme park.

Good news today. My mom has been moved to a nursing facility for some physical rehab. She will be at one where one of my cousins works.

Goodnight all!


----------



## Lynne G

Good that mom has now been moved to rehab, as will make her closer to be strong enough to come home at some point, Charade.  Enjoy the park tomorrow.  

Good night homies.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Oh Charade what great news on Mum - and someone there for her.  Thank you for thoughts for L.  GP has suggested some counselling for her as she’s going through so much.  Sadly (but not unexpected)  father ignores all advice from court on their care

Beautiful sunrise and sky this morning. I took a few minutes to sit out and enjoy it with Louie.

I am very happy to be looking forward to a meal “out” tonight.  When DS called yesterday they invited us to go to their home this afternoon and we are ordering tapas to be delivered from a restaurant in nearby Prestbury.  They completed their new garden last year and it is very nice and sheltered as they back on to the canal so a steep banking behind.  Fire pit and cosy sofas.

I’m making the cookie dough mini egg cake I made with L to take as dessert.

We will have a walk locally before we go and Louie enjoys playing with Ted their pug.

Will be bacon here when they are up as we got some nice bread while shopping yesterday.

Lamb delivery is due this morning they have been overwhelmed with the demand they have built up in the last year.  Other family are helping today.

Do you remember the young man whose parents I know - who lost his job as Patisserie Chef during lockdown last year and set up delivering tray bakes and brownies?  Again he’s been overwhelmed with demand and feedback - they are delicious and arrive beautifully packed.  He has just taken on a little store and his parents have helped him renovate and it will be a cake and coffee shop.  His cakes are amazing so that’s great news - walking distance of DS and DIL so would be a good pram stop!

Hope everyone has a “Good Friday”!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Ha ha ha
> Would not call Ga ahead of others ....
> They do allow 16 yo to get the shots but don’t see them in any rush to get them
> 
> In my area, peeps have not taken the virus seriously
> Maybe it is their belief the virus will skip past them?
> 
> We know peeps that refuse to be vaccinated.
> 
> Last week NGa stated they will vaccinate anyone including  anyone from Alabama and Tennessee.
> 
> No idea if that helped boost the numbers for giving out the shots
> 
> Hope all the homies have access to the shots if they want them!
> Have not read anyone in this thread say the shots are not for them




Unless it`s for very serious health reasons, I haven`t heard of anyone refusing the vaccine that I know. There`s always one`s on tv banging on about refusing it......wait and see as soon as you need proof of a vaccination to travel by plane.....watch the same ones fight to get it. 

Thankfully everyone I know is getting it or has had it. 

Mask compliance is still high over here, but social distancing is being forgotten in some places. 





Charade67 said:


> Greetings from Williamsburg. Another Busch Gardens day tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I’m going to look for them the next time I’m at Walmart. I miss Publix. We don’t have them where I live now.
> 
> I think here it depends on the location of the site. I got Pfizer and Dh got Moderna.
> 
> I did that on a Facebook post once. I meant to type “I need to SHUT down the computer.”
> 
> Yum. I could be convinced to stay on this side of the state for a couple more days.
> 
> B wants to get a haircut while she is home for the weekend. She’s starting to look like Cousin It.
> 
> Hugs to L.
> 
> We have no plans for Easter. I guess we will end up at whatever’s open.
> 
> We are expecting a high of 46 tomorrow. A little chilly for a theme park.
> 
> Good news today. My mom has been moved to a nursing facility for some physical rehab. She will be at one where one of my cousins works.
> 
> Goodnight all!



Happy to hear the news your mum will be in  a nursing facility to help her get better. That`s got to be a big relief for you, and nice your cousin is there too. 

A nice chocolate biscuit with a cup of tea is a nice now and again. We tend not to buy too many as I bake more, but there are always biscuits in the tins at home. My mum is the best one to visit....I swear she has almost every biscuit known to man in her cabinets. 

Hope you enjoy your day at Busch Gardens and it`s not too cool for you.






Lynne G said:


> Good that mom has now been moved to rehab, as will make her closer to be strong enough to come home at some point, Charade.  Enjoy the park tomorrow.
> 
> Good night homies.



Hope you slept well last night Lynne.......has your rain stopped yet? 





Slept amazingly well last night again......although, I usually do to be fair. And had another glorious sleep in......till 7.30. Fabulous.

4 day Holiday weekend here for Easter........Kyle is off till Tuesday so I think the three of them are going to go up in the fields quad biking this afternoon. I plan to make a couple of phone calls, then sit and read my book while they`re out. Kyle`s gf loves quad biking too, too cold for me.

And it`s not going to be warm though today, a high of 45F for us. No breeze though, it`s very still out there. Then we have an arctic blast coming apparently after the weekend.......joy! If it`s nice on Sunday we`ll have a couple of friends around I think.

Planning a walk this morning, not too long as it is cool. Will be well wrapped up. 

Going to toast the rest of the bread and have that and some parma ham and chorizo for lunch along with little olives and cherry peppers, smaller charcuterie plate really. 

And looking forward to our filets tonight, Tom has a T Bone just to be different.......they are on the large side for filets, so Tom will be grilling outside, least it`ll be dry. Doing individual daupinois potato stacks for us and either salad or griddled veg. 

Importantly, food is planned out for the whole weekend......



























Have a wonderful Friday and amazing Easter Weekend   





​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh Julie got me at bacon. 

How nice to be enjoying a visit with your DS, Julie. Aww, peaceful I’m sure sitting out with Louie. And how too cute Louie’s playmate Ted. And a woot to that baker guy. I’m glad to hear he is doing well enough to open a store.

Schumi, yum, steaks on the grill for dinner.  And yes, the rain has finally left, and so has the warm.  But since it is a Friday, woot! Enjoy your holiday weekend.  Nice Kyle is off, good to hear to enjoy some family time with him.

When the weather guy says boy it’s cold, yeah two degrees below freezing as I got up, to be even cooler start tomorrow, seeing 27F predicted the same time tomorrow.  But today, there are few clouds out, with a wind chill giving us a real feel of being in the 20’s out, as it’s also Winnie the Pooh’s quite blustery weather.  But as that cool air refreshes and chills all, with a mostly clear sky, should be a beautiful sunny sunrise.  But that sunny day, will not stay, as a cloudy sky will be by lunchtime.  But glad that the 7 day forecast sees more seasonable weather as the new week goes by.  

And so, the last day of week day routine, and very happy at that.  Hope it goes quick, and already enjoying some tea.  Ah, I’d say still a perfect morning start for me.

A most fabulous Friday homies.  A Good Friday.  May all enjoy the upcoming soon holiday weekend. 

Time for more tea, with the throw over my lap.  Yeah, still not the time of year we turn off our heater for good.

And ooh, had heard my phone buzz in the late evening hour, seems FLA had a red flag warning. Glad I did not bother to see that until this morning. But yeah, my friend in Fla has said warmer dry weather lately. Must be pretty dry out with no rain there for long enough to have that warning issued.

Cool enough inside, more tea and most likely cereal. 

Hope both Schumi and Julie have had a good morning.


----------



## Charade67

I’m up way too early this morning. Dh is snoring, so I probably won’t get back to sleep. The park doesn’t open until 11:00 today. B asked if the water rides would be open. I reminded her how chilly it will be today.




Realfoodfans said:


> Do you remember the young man whose parents I know - who lost his job as Patisserie Chef during lockdown last year and set up delivering tray bakes and brownies? Again he’s been overwhelmed with demand and feedback - they are delicious and arrive beautifully packed. He has just taken on a little store and his parents have helped him renovate and it will be a cake and coffee shop. His cakes are amazing so that’s great news - walking distance of DS and DIL so would be a good pram stop!


That’s awesome. Nice to hear of something good happening for someone during this time. 



schumigirl said:


> Unless it`s for very serious health reasons, I haven`t heard of anyone refusing the vaccine that I know. There`s always one`s on tv banging on about refusing it......wait and see as soon as you need proof of a vaccination to travel by plane.....watch the same ones fight to get it.


I have one friend who adamantly refuses to get the vaccine. Every time she sees a Facebook post about it she feels compelled to reply with a long rant about why she won’t get it. I probably see a post from her at least once a day.

Now I wait until the others wake up. I hate being the first one awake.


----------



## Charade67

Almost forgot.


And I’m now just under 6 months away from Universal.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ooh Julie got me at bacon.
> 
> How nice to be enjoying a visit with your DS, Julie. Aww, peaceful I’m sure sitting out with Louie. And how too cute Louie’s playmate Ted. And a woot to that baker guy. I’m glad to hear he is doing well enough to open a store.
> 
> Schumi, yum, steaks on the grill for dinner.  And yes, the rain has finally left, and so has the warm.  But since it is a Friday, woot! Enjoy your holiday weekend.  Nice Kyle is off, good to hear to enjoy some family time with him.
> 
> When the weather guy says boy it’s cold, yeah two degrees below freezing as I got up, to be even cooler start tomorrow, seeing 27F predicted the same time tomorrow.  But today, there are few clouds out, with a wind chill giving us a real feel of being in the 20’s out, as it’s also Winnie the Pooh’s quite blustery weather.  But as that cool air refreshes and chills all, with a mostly clear sky, should be a beautiful sunny sunrise.  But that sunny day, will not stay, as a cloudy sky will be by lunchtime.  But glad that the 7 day forecast sees more seasonable weather as the new week goes by.
> 
> And so, the last day of week day routine, and very happy at that.  Hope it goes quick, and already enjoying some tea.  Ah, I’d say still a perfect morning start for me.
> 
> A most fabulous Friday homies.  A Good Friday.  May all enjoy the upcoming soon holiday weekend.
> 
> Time for more tea, with the throw over my lap.  Yeah, still not the time of year we turn off our heater for good.
> 
> And ooh, had heard my phone buzz in the late evening hour, seems FLA had a red flag warning. Glad I did not bother to see that until this morning. But yeah, my friend in Fla has said warmer dry weather lately. Must be pretty dry out with no rain there for long enough to have that warning issued.
> 
> Cool enough inside, more tea and most likely cereal.
> 
> Hope both Schumi and Julie have had a good morning.




Glad your weather is improving, and darn that is a cold wind. We are similar but no wind, its just chilly......real feel of 34. Not that nice for an Easter weekend. 





Charade67 said:


> I’m up way too early this morning. Dh is snoring, so I probably won’t get back to sleep. The park doesn’t open until 11:00 today. B asked if the water rides would be open. I reminded her how chilly it will be today.
> 
> 
> That’s awesome. Nice to hear of something good happening for someone during this time.
> 
> 
> I have one friend who adamantly refuses to get the vaccine. Every time she sees a Facebook post about it she feels compelled to reply with a long rant about why she won’t get it. I probably see a post from her at least once a day.
> 
> Now I wait until the others wake up. I hate being the first one awake.



I`m glad I don`t have FB or any social media for that reason......well, one of the reasons........but I struggle to understand the reasonings behind folks who won`t get the vaccine. I haven`t heard an argument yet that makes sense. 

Hope you have oodles of fun today! 





Sun is shining but oh so cold outside. They still went out quad biking (ATV) and have been gone for hours, no doubt come home muddy and cold. They aren`t allowed in the house, but come through the back and leave everything clothes wise in the laundry room. 

Getting through The Book Thief......excellent book and so well written. It was nice sitting reading it on the right side of the glass and with the sun on me......I am not setting foot outside again today. 

Not much nicer than sitting in the sun reading a book. Tried a Kindle once, not for me.......real books for me. 

Another couple of hours till dinner.......


----------



## Charade67

Once again I am holding stuff while the other 2 are on a roller coaster. Dh handed me his phone, wallet, eyeglass case, and hat. B gave me her purse and visor. I just stepped into a shop, bough a backpack, and dumped everything inside.


----------



## macraven

Charade
Hope you are having a fun day
It is after 11 and the parks are opened!

nice bag you just bought !


----------



## cam757

Happy Good Friday All,

Starting off slow today.  I need to run to the grocery store to pick up things for Easter Dinner but not very motivated.  I need ingredients for my carrot cake and maybe another dessert that is to be determined. 

I spent some time this morning looking for a COVID appointment. I put if off since we had COVID in January and that was the CDC recommendation (plus I should already have antibodies) but I would like to get one shot under my belt before we leave for Orlando in May.  I won't have time to get the 2nd and don't want to risk getting it a day or two before we leave and end up feeling awful.  DH's work is giving them out so he said he would get his there. He said he has heard rumors that they will open it up to families so I may just do that. 

Dinner out tonight.  DS is going to the movies with some friends so we will drop him off and have dinner out while the movie is playing.  Probably stick close by though.  It is his first movie without an adult....sigh. 

Cold but sunny day today. Only will get up to 46 degrees.   



Realfoodfans said:


> We are beginning a tv series tonight- sadly last one for this programme. Keeping Faith. Set in Wales. Thriller/emotional drama. Beautiful music in it too.



I am looking forward to the final season to air on Acorn. I think the first two episodes will appear this month. The scenery is beautiful. 



schumigirl said:


> Anthony Horowitz is a genius. Anything he turns his talents to works so well. He was one of the original writers on Midsomer Murders, and his episodes where he did the screenplay were the best ones.
> 
> I did re order the Thursday Murder Club......we can`t find it anywhere, I think it`s been donated to one of the goodwill projects, I think we just loaded some things into bags and the book was among them........oh dear. New one is coming tomorrow along with a couple of others I ordered, alongside the Book Group books for this new read.
> 
> Big Prime Rib fans here too, one of my favourite joints to cook, but I`m surprised you don`t find it easy to get them routinely in the States. Hope you have a lovely meal with your mum on Sunday.



That is very interesting about Anthony Horwitz.  I have watched almost every episode of Midsomer Murders. Got hooked a few years back while watching it on our local PBS channel. 

Hope you were able to pick up your books.  I hope you enjoy the Thursday Murder Club. 

Prime rib is always a treat. I picked up two small ones yesterday. Thinking about it more, I think I have seen one or two bone-in roasts in the case outside of holidays but nothing like when it is holiday time.   Once is a while, Kroger will sell the whole boneless rib roasts (usually in the summertime) and I will buy one and get it cut into steaks. 



keishashadow said:


> Fortify the snack drawer & hold the high ground against your oppressors



Absolutely!!



Charade67 said:


> Good news today. My mom has been moved to a nursing facility for some physical rehab. She will be at one where one of my cousins works.



Glad your mom has improved enough to be moved to rehab.  Wishing her a speedy recovery. 



schumigirl said:


> Unless it`s for very serious health reasons, I haven`t heard of anyone refusing the vaccine that I know. There`s always one`s on tv banging on about refusing it......wait and see as soon as you need proof of a vaccination to travel by plane.....watch the same ones fight to get it.



That is exactly why I am going to get my shot.  I need to be able to travel.  

I know a few people that refuse or are waiting.  My brother is one.  Not sure of his reasoning but I will try to convince him to have it when I see him Sunday. 



schumigirl said:


> Not much nicer than sitting in the sun reading a book. Tried a Kindle once, not for me.......real books for me.



Sounds like a lovely way to spend the day.  I prefer real books as well but do enjoy audible books.  They are fun to listen, especially if it has good narration.


----------



## Realfoodfans

cam757 said:


> I am looking forward to the final season to air on Acorn. I think the first two episodes will appear this month. The scenery is beautiful.


It was brilliant Cam - won’t discuss it until you’ve seen it.  Hope you enjoy your meal.

Charade you know I’m the bag keeper! Hope you’re having a great day.

We’ve been so lucky with the weather today - sunny all day and warmer than predicted - but went cold as darkness fell.  The food was very tasty - and some different items.  Too full now.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Once again I am holding stuff while the other 2 are on a roller coaster. Dh handed me his phone, wallet, eyeglass case, and hat. B gave me her purse and visor. I just stepped into a shop, bough a backpack, and dumped everything inside.
> 
> View attachment 566604




Nice bag Charade, hope you had a fun day and it wasn`t too cold. 





cam757 said:


> Happy Good Friday All,
> 
> Starting off slow today.  I need to run to the grocery store to pick up things for Easter Dinner but not very motivated.  I need ingredients for my carrot cake and maybe another dessert that is to be determined.
> 
> I spent some time this morning looking for a COVID appointment. I put if off since we had COVID in January and that was the CDC recommendation (plus I should already have antibodies) but I would like to get one shot under my belt before we leave for Orlando in May.  I won't have time to get the 2nd and don't want to risk getting it a day or two before we leave and end up feeling awful.  DH's work is giving them out so he said he would get his there. He said he has heard rumors that they will open it up to families so I may just do that.
> 
> Dinner out tonight.  DS is going to the movies with some friends so we will drop him off and have dinner out while the movie is playing.  Probably stick close by though.  It is his first movie without an adult....sigh.
> 
> Cold but sunny day today. Only will get up to 46 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to the final season to air on Acorn. I think the first two episodes will appear this month. The scenery is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> That is very interesting about Anthony Horwitz.  I have watched almost every episode of Midsomer Murders. Got hooked a few years back while watching it on our local PBS channel.
> 
> Hope you were able to pick up your books.  I hope you enjoy the Thursday Murder Club.
> 
> Prime rib is always a treat. I picked up two small ones yesterday. Thinking about it more, I think I have seen one or two bone-in roasts in the case outside of holidays but nothing like when it is holiday time.   Once is a while, Kroger will sell the whole boneless rib roasts (usually in the summertime) and I will buy one and get it cut into steaks.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad your mom has improved enough to be moved to rehab.  Wishing her a speedy recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly why I am going to get my shot.  I need to be able to travel.
> 
> I know a few people that refuse or are waiting.  My brother is one.  Not sure of his reasoning but I will try to convince him to have it when I see him Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a lovely way to spend the day.  I prefer real books as well but do enjoy audible books.  They are fun to listen, especially if it has good narration.



Good luck with the vaccine search, yes having one vaccine before you leave would be better than none. 

Love Midsomer Murders. Well, the ones with John Nettles, wasn`t fond of the replacement who was supposed to be his cousin. The stories with Neil Dudgeon didn`t grip us, so we gave up on it. But the best ones were when the screenplay was written by him. Very charismatic man by all accounts. 

All the books were delivered except The Thursday Murder Club.....he`s saying some are delayed due to delivery times, should be here next week sometime. I tried to listen to an audio book once, but again, not for me. I got too bored. Maybe it needs to be someone like Alan Rickman narrating, I could listen to him read the phone book! 

Yes, it`s interesting to hear what folks reasons are for not getting the vaccine, hope you can change his mind. 

Oh Prime Rib is a delight and I love cooking them, and for a dinner party ........oh remember those.....lol.....everyone loved it, it was quite a show bringing it to the table to carve. 

Enjoy your meal out tonight.......




Steaks were lovely, and even though it was chilly, Tom grilled them outside......cooked perfectly. I slightly overcooked the individual dauphinois, but they very kindly said they were caramelised instead of burnt on top  Scraping the top slice off was fine. Made coconut ice cream for dessert.

Chilly weather ahead for us in the next few days......still predicting snow anywhere in the UK on Monday......I doubt we`ll see much if it does, but this cold weather doesn`t seem right for Easter. 

Got good news from our friends leaving the UAE for good, they have a date to leave and are happier than kids in a playground. I hope we can get together and have some sort of welcome home party for them when they do get back here.....they are so happy. I know I was. 

Will pop out tomorrow morning to post some books up to my mum, she is the most prolific of readers and has gone through so many books this last year, she`s running out again, so bought her a few I think she`ll like. 

Been a quiet night tonight.....

Bacon up in the morning mac.......


----------



## macraven

Set a plate on the table for me!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Set a plate on the table for me!


----------



## keishashadow

Blurry eyed checkin guys.  Up early with the birds so the Dermatologist could have his way with me   Will be looking Iike mommy mummy for a few days lol

Just back from fish fry at the fire hall.  Stuffed, wound up sharing most of my platter.  Who knew, fried cod & shrimp would pare well with baked tilapia & fries.  That was a real carb splurge that I decided is going to continue thru the weekend before I get back on the straight & narrow.

Just as well, three pumpkin pies in the fridge & cake made awaiting decoration tomorrow. Release the holiday Krakken 



Charade67 said:


> B wants to get a haircut while she is home for the weekend. She’s starting to look like Cousin It.


And you say that like it’s a bad thing.  Every now & again i’lll fall asleep with the tv on and find an episode playing lol


schumigirl said:


> wait and see as soon as you need proof of a vaccination to travel by plane.....watch the same ones fight to get it.


Imagine the hair pulling & teeth gnashing 


schumigirl said:


> 4 day Holiday weekend here for Easter........Kyle is off till Tuesday so I think the three of them are going to go up in the fields quad biking this afternoon. I plan to make a couple of phone calls, then sit and read my book while they`re out. Kyle`s gf loves quad biking too, too cold for me.


Sounds Iike a ton of fun


Lynne G said:


> And ooh, had heard my phone buzz in the late evening hour, seems FLA had a red flag warning


Saw that Miami Beach’s infamous rip tides claimed two young men


schumigirl said:


> Not much nicer than sitting in the sun reading a book. Tried a Kindle once, not for me.......real books for me.


Same, just too much page flipping for me


cam757 said:


> but I would like to get one shot under my belt before we leave for Orlando in May. I won't have time to get the 2nd and don't want to risk getting it a day or two before we leave and end up feeling awful.


Could be just one if J&J variety.


schumigirl said:


> Got good news from our friends leaving the UAE for good, they have a date to leave and are happier than kids in a playground. I hope we can get together and have some sort of welcome home party for them when they do get back here.....they are so happy. I know I was.


Good for them


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> Seems as though the push is on for many universities to require vaccines for fall semester if in person learning.  Any word at your kid’s schools?


It will be required for DD to start dental school in August.  She has already received both doses since she works in the on-campus dental sim lab.



Charade67 said:


> B will be coming home today after her last class. She gets Thursday through Monday off. We are going to the BG for & wine festival on Friday.


Have a super time!



cam757 said:


> Not much else going on.  Mom and I decided on our Easter dinner.  She has a rib roast in the freezer so I  will cook that and she will fry the chicken. I may do a twice baked potatoes. She prefers potato salad so she is making that and we will do some veg dishes and devil eggs.  By the way, if you have an instant pot, I have discovered that it makes the best easily peeled hard boiled eggs.  No water boiling for me anymore.


Sounds like a good menu!!



schumigirl said:


> Big Prime Rib fans here too, one of my favourite joints to cook, but I`m surprised you don`t find it easy to get them routinely in the States. Hope you have a lovely meal with your mum on Sunday.


I've never made prime rib at home.....not sure as to why?    I need to rectify that.



keishashadow said:


> tomorrow is egg dying day  GD will be here, surprised my DS want in on the action too lol.


Have fun!   Not dying eggs this year.  Ran out of time...



schumigirl said:


> Devilled eggs seem to be very popular in America, not so much over here. A few folks talk about them, but not many.


Deviled eggs are my 'go to' thing to bring for family functions.  We eat at least a dozen hard boiled eggs each week.  I'm always boiling eggs....so I have some ready on hand to turn into deviled eggs all the time, lol!



Realfoodfans said:


> Children are away now for a week and L had a terrible night waking and being upset as it’s her first extended time away.  Very tough as we just want them to be happy.  I took J to school and kept it upbeat - we were singing his favourite songs in the car but his final comment was - we can send hugs by text messages.


Hope the children do well with the visit.....these things are never easy...



Lynne G said:


> Oh yeah and:
> View attachment 566287


love this!



macraven said:


> I need to call and see if Dominos will be open Sunday for pizza!
> May have to order pizza on Saturday and make Sunday leftover night !
> 
> major restaurants will be closed on Easter so need to plan alternative meal in advance


Hope you find something that is open on Sunday!



schumigirl said:


> Very briefly started The Book Thief Lori......it`s a different start to a book for sure, but I`m hooked already. You do need to not have any distractions around.


Knew it would grab ya!!



macraven said:


> Don’t laugh but I’m freezing cold now
> Yes it is 50 outside and bit of wind ....but keep the heat on 74 in the house
> This is the coldest April for us since we moved here
> 
> Weekend will be back in the 70’s and hope it stays that way


I guess your blood really did thin, lol!!!



schumigirl said:


> But, it did look like this earlier...


Beautiful photo!!



Lynne G said:


> Ooh a soup feeling dinner.  Garlic buttered toasted bread.  Yep, seems like a good dinner to me.


Yes, sounds delicious!!



Charade67 said:


> Good news today. My mom has been moved to a nursing facility for some physical rehab. She will be at one where one of my cousins works.


That's fantastic!!!



Realfoodfans said:


> Do you remember the young man whose parents I know - who lost his job as Patisserie Chef during lockdown last year and set up delivering tray bakes and brownies?  Again he’s been overwhelmed with demand and feedback - they are delicious and arrive beautifully packed.  He has just taken on a little store and his parents have helped him renovate and it will be a cake and coffee shop.  His cakes are amazing so that’s great news - walking distance of DS and DIL so would be a good pram stop!
> View attachment 566539
> Hope everyone has a “Good Friday”!


Good to hear he's been able to turn the shutdowns into a good business for himself!  So many have suffered, so it's nice to know when someone is able to rise above!!



schumigirl said:


> 4 day Holiday weekend here for Easter........Kyle is off till Tuesday so I think the three of them are going to go up in the fields quad biking this afternoon. I plan to make a couple of phone calls, then sit and read my book while they`re out. Kyle`s gf loves quad biking too, too cold for me.
> 
> And it`s not going to be warm though today, a high of 45F for us. No breeze though, it`s very still out there. Then we have an arctic blast coming apparently after the weekend.......joy! If it`s nice on Sunday we`ll have a couple of friends around I think.
> 
> Planning a walk this morning, not too long as it is cool. Will be well wrapped up.
> 
> Going to toast the rest of the bread and have that and some parma ham and chorizo for lunch along with little olives and cherry peppers, smaller charcuterie plate really.
> 
> And looking forward to our filets tonight, Tom has a T Bone just to be different.......they are on the large side for filets, so Tom will be grilling outside, least it`ll be dry. Doing individual daupinois potato stacks for us and either salad or griddled veg.
> 
> Importantly, food is planned out for the whole weekend......
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday and amazing Easter Weekend   ​


Sounds like fun plans and delicious food!!



Lynne G said:


> When the weather guy says boy it’s cold, yeah two degrees below freezing as I got up, to be even cooler start tomorrow, seeing 27F predicted the same time tomorrow.  But today, there are few clouds out, with a wind chill giving us a real feel of being in the 20’s out, as it’s also Winnie the Pooh’s quite blustery weather.  But as that cool air refreshes and chills all, with a mostly clear sky, should be a beautiful sunny sunrise.  But that sunny day, will not stay, as a cloudy sky will be by lunchtime.  But glad that the 7 day forecast sees more seasonable weather as the new week goes by.


We've had a few blustery days this week too.....but good news, the weekend will be mid 60s!
Hope your weather improves as well!



Charade67 said:


> Almost forgot.
> View attachment 566567
> 
> And I’m now just under 6 months away from Universal.


Double cheer!!



cam757 said:


> I spent some time this morning looking for a COVID appointment. I put if off since we had COVID in January and that was the CDC recommendation (plus I should already have antibodies) but I would like to get one shot under my belt before we leave for Orlando in May.  I won't have time to get the 2nd and don't want to risk getting it a day or two before we leave and end up feeling awful.  DH's work is giving them out so he said he would get his there. He said he has heard rumors that they will open it up to families so I may just do that.
> 
> Dinner out tonight.  DS is going to the movies with some friends so we will drop him off and have dinner out while the movie is playing.  Probably stick close by though.  It is his first movie without an adult....sigh.


Good luck getting your appointment!

It was so hard letting go when DD was a young teen and asserting her independence.  
I'm sure your DS is a good kid and will be fine!!



schumigirl said:


> Got good news from our friends leaving the UAE for good, they have a date to leave and are happier than kids in a playground. I hope we can get together and have some sort of welcome home party for them when they do get back here.....they are so happy. I know I was.


That is great news for them!!  Glad they have a date to go "home"!






It's been a busy last few days!  My parents came on Wednesday for my mom's 70th birthday.
She liked the clothes I bought for her gift.   And we went out for steak dinners at a restaurant nearby.  A nice celebration for her!

DD then had 6 friends come to spend Wednesday night.  They wanted to experience "hick" or "townie" bars that are prevalent in our area.  I offered to be their designated driver, so they'd be safe.  DH brought home an 8 passenger Suburban from work so I could chauffeur them around.  To my surprise, the girls stayed out until 2:00am bar time!!  Then they were famished, and wanted to get McDonalds.  The MDs was closed, so they ended up getting Kwik Trip gas station food!  I guess you'll eat anything at 2am!!  The girls were immensely appreciative and thanked me profusely!!!!
I didn't get to bed until almost 2:45am and needed to be up at 6:00am.....Needless to say, I was a mess!!
I'm too old to keep those kind of hours anymore, lol!

And Thursday was my first Covid shot.  I was a little worried that I'd experience more side effects, due to the fact that I was so exhausted to begin.  Thankfully that wasn't the case.  I had the shot at 10:45am, and my arm started to get sore mid afternoon.  I was also very tired, but that was due to very little sleep.
I took Tylenol right before bed at 9:15pm last night.  Couldn't keep my eyes open any longer and fell asleep within minutes.

My arm is still tender today, and I will take more Tylenol before bed tonight.  Thankfully, no other side effects!
My parents came back down again today.  We had a wine tasting event to attend near Milwaukee and it seemed like a fun thing to do on a Friday afternoon.  Lindsey joined in too!
I surprised my mom with buying her favorite wine as an extra birthday gift.  Lindsey and I left with 8 bottles of wine, and my parents left with 10 bottles (plus the bonus gift bottle).  It was a great afternoon!

Tomorrow will be golf for Jason, Lindsey, myself and a friend of ours.  I may just ride along, if my arm is still sore.  But the weather will be nice, and I won't let that pass me by!

Happy Good Friday to all!


----------



## Charade67

Quick post before I go to sleep. We had a nice day at BG today. It was cool, but sunny. The only time I was really chilly was when the wind picked up.




cam757 said:


> I spent some time this morning looking for a COVID appointment. I put if off since we had COVID in January and that was the CDC recommendation (plus I should already have antibodies) but I would like to get one shot under my belt before we leave for Orlando in May. I won't have time to get the 2nd and don't want to risk getting it a day or two before we leave and end up feeling awful. DH's work is giving them out so he said he would get his there. He said he has heard rumors that they will open it up to families so I may just do that.


 I can’t remember where I read it, but I saw that all Virginians 16+ should be eligible for the vaccine sometime this month. 



schumigirl said:


> Yes, it`s interesting to hear what folks reasons are for not getting the vaccine, hope you can change his mind.


I think my friend who is opposed to it has  bought in to all of the hype. She is normally not against vaccinations, just this one. I have another friend who is a staunch anti vaxxer, but she has stayed very quiet on the subject.



J'aime Paris said:


> It's been a busy last few days! My parents came on Wednesday for my mom's 70th birthday.


 Happy birthday to her.

Gotta get some sleep. We go home tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

Safe travels for when you drive home tomorrow


----------



## Realfoodfans

J’aime sounds like your Mum had a lovely birthday! So many “normal” things happening in your area.  Good Mum duties there too.  Oh yes particularly with girls I was a regular taxi service when they were young.  Hope your arm settles down.  That was my only side effect but lasted about 4 days.

Charade hope you sleep later this morning but glad you had a good day.  Safe travels home.

I was able to see the nursery at DS and DIL all finished and ready.  It is really beautiful.  They are such perfectionists with their home.  Almost too much so!  We took an Easter gift of some clothes and thankfully they loved them.  Winnie the Pooh designs as that’s a favourite story.

Kev had to wake me in the night as I was having a terrible nightmare. Poor Louie was stood over me thinking what the heck!

Update on travel on Monday - hopefully some clarity to our current traffic light system.  We are doing so well here at the moment but so many other countries going into lockdown now.

A short drive out later - we want some steaks for tonight so the farm butchers. Would walk near there but very likely would be over busy at the lake so probably home for one of our safe walks from home.

Another beautiful morning and hopefully warmer tomorrow.

Hope all have a good day.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 566660
> Blurry eyed checkin guys.  Up early with the birds so the Dermatologist could have his way with me   Will be looking Iike mommy mummy for a few days lol
> 
> Just back from fish fry at the fire hall.  Stuffed, wound up sharing most of my platter.  Who knew, fried cod & shrimp would pare well with baked tilapia & fries.  That was a real carb splurge that I decided is going to continue thru the weekend before I get back on the straight & narrow.
> 
> Just as well, three pumpkin pies in the fridge & cake made awaiting decoration tomorrow. Release the holiday Krakken
> 
> 
> And you say that like it’s a bad thing.  Every now & again i’lll fall asleep with the tv on and find an episode playing lol
> 
> Imagine the hair pulling & teeth gnashing
> 
> Sounds Iike a ton of fun
> 
> Saw that Miami Beach’s infamous rip tides claimed two young men
> 
> Same, just too much page flipping for me
> 
> Could be just one if J&J variety.
> 
> Good for them



lol....love the meme!! 

If I could fly over this weekend.....it wouldn`t be to Orlando....it would be to your house for Easter dinner!!! Food you are planning sounds lovely......and the fish you ate last night.....lush...I love Tilapia. Yes, enjoy your little carb feast before settling back to normality....

Oh yes, nothing like desire to see the competitiveness come out in some!!! Not a pleasant trait. 

I honestly think I gave the Kindle a good shot, but not for me for similar reasons....but nothing like a book.






J'aime Paris said:


> It will be required for DD to start dental school in August.  She has already received both doses since she works in the on-campus dental sim lab.
> 
> 
> Have a super time!
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good menu!!
> 
> 
> I've never made prime rib at home.....not sure as to why?    I need to rectify that.
> 
> 
> Have fun!   Not dying eggs this year.  Ran out of time...
> 
> 
> Deviled eggs are my 'go to' thing to bring for family functions.  We eat at least a dozen hard boiled eggs each week.  I'm always boiling eggs....so I have some ready on hand to turn into deviled eggs all the time, lol!
> 
> 
> Hope the children do well with the visit.....these things are never easy...
> 
> 
> love this!
> 
> 
> Hope you find something that is open on Sunday!
> 
> 
> Knew it would grab ya!!
> 
> 
> I guess your blood really did thin, lol!!!
> 
> 
> Beautiful photo!!
> 
> 
> Yes, sounds delicious!!
> 
> 
> That's fantastic!!!
> 
> 
> Good to hear he's been able to turn the shutdowns into a good business for himself!  So many have suffered, so it's nice to know when someone is able to rise above!!
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun plans and delicious food!!
> 
> 
> We've had a few blustery days this week too.....but good news, the weekend will be mid 60s!
> Hope your weather improves as well!
> 
> 
> Double cheer!!
> 
> 
> Good luck getting your appointment!
> 
> It was so hard letting go when DD was a young teen and asserting her independence.
> I'm sure your DS is a good kid and will be fine!!
> 
> 
> That is great news for them!!  Glad they have a date to go "home"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a busy last few days!  My parents came on Wednesday for my mom's 70th birthday.
> She liked the clothes I bought for her gift.   And we went out for steak dinners at a restaurant nearby.  A nice celebration for her!
> 
> DD then had 6 friends come to spend Wednesday night.  They wanted to experience "hick" or "townie" bars that are prevalent in our area.  I offered to be their designated driver, so they'd be safe.  DH brought home an 8 passenger Suburban from work so I could chauffeur them around.  To my surprise, the girls stayed out until 2:00am bar time!!  Then they were famished, and wanted to get McDonalds.  The MDs was closed, so they ended up getting Kwik Trip gas station food!  I guess you'll eat anything at 2am!!  The girls were immensely appreciative and thanked me profusely!!!!
> I didn't get to bed until almost 2:45am and needed to be up at 6:00am.....Needless to say, I was a mess!!
> I'm too old to keep those kind of hours anymore, lol!
> 
> And Thursday was my first Covid shot.  I was a little worried that I'd experience more side effects, due to the fact that I was so exhausted to begin.  Thankfully that wasn't the case.  I had the shot at 10:45am, and my arm started to get sore mid afternoon.  I was also very tired, but that was due to very little sleep.
> I took Tylenol right before bed at 9:15pm last night.  Couldn't keep my eyes open any longer and fell asleep within minutes.
> 
> My arm is still tender today, and I will take more Tylenol before bed tonight.  Thankfully, no other side effects!
> My parents came back down again today.  We had a wine tasting event to attend near Milwaukee and it seemed like a fun thing to do on a Friday afternoon.  Lindsey joined in too!
> I surprised my mom with buying her favorite wine as an extra birthday gift.  Lindsey and I left with 8 bottles of wine, and my parents left with 10 bottles (plus the bonus gift bottle).  It was a great afternoon!
> 
> Tomorrow will be golf for Jason, Lindsey, myself and a friend of ours.  I may just ride along, if my arm is still sore.  But the weather will be nice, and I won't let that pass me by!
> 
> Happy Good Friday to all!



Glad you had such a lovely celebration for your mum`s birthday....I know you were so looking forward to it. Glad it went well. 

I don`t really eat a lot of eggs and can`t eat boiled eggs for whatever reason, so maybe they`re not for me, but I can`t decide if they sound good or not. We do get a lot of eggs from the farm next to us, but I usually end up baking with most of them. 

Prime Rib, the first time I cooked a large one I was so nervous as it cost a fortune and I had 8 for dinner. It was fine.....it was then a favourite cut to cook. Can`t really go wrong with it. 

Oh I love driving Suburbans!!! Love those big gas guzzling machines......glad the girls had a lovely and safe evening though! And a wine tasting too......lovely. Yes, I`m not designed for those kind of hours either anymore.....lol.....

Have a lovely day today and hope the arm isn`t too sore. Yes, nice weather has to be enjoyed!






Charade67 said:


> Quick post before I go to sleep. We had a nice day at BG today. It was cool, but sunny. The only time I was really chilly was when the wind picked up.
> 
> 
> I can’t remember where I read it, but I saw that all Virginians 16+ should be eligible for the vaccine sometime this month.
> 
> I think my friend who is opposed to it has  bought in to all of the hype. She is normally not against vaccinations, just this one. I have another friend who is a staunch anti vaxxer, but she has stayed very quiet on the subject.
> 
> Happy birthday to her.
> 
> Gotta get some sleep. We go home tomorrow.



Glad you had a good day. Yes, it`s usually the wind that makes low temps unpleasant. It`s very cool here right now, but made worse when the wind blows....straight from the North Sea!! Cold. 

There is a lot of hype around about the virus and the vaccine itself. Europe is trying to malign the Astra Zeneca vaccine.....nothing wrong with it, but it`s all political as they have a gripe against the UK because we (thankfully) left the EU. Sadly others are buying into the myth being perpetuated. Take a look at any pain relief you can buy otc....so many possible side effects but we still take them. 

Thankfully haven`t had any of those discussions with anyone I know. 

Safe travels home. 





Another night I slept through without waking till around 7ish......love it!!! 

Bacon this morning was delicious, back to our own butcher`s bacon as the stuff from Scotland is finished. Will get some more ordered soon. 

First thing Kyle said to me this morning after good morning, was, that steak last night was the best!! Glad to hear it......they were lovely.

Tonight is pizza. They`ll go pick it up as delivery isn`t the best, whereas pick up is so much easier. Thinking red wine night tonight. 

Cloudy and cool here today......high of 44F. Mum was gloating earlier she is getting 52F......lol....not much difference really. And much colder weather hitting us on Monday, so may have a day in then. Still a statutory holiday Monday, so we tend to avoid places as they`re always busy. 

I think we`ll still head out a walk this morning, albeit a short one. Oh my other book has just arrived.....Thursday Murder Club is here......for the 2nd time! We definitely threw the last one out by mistake.....oops. 

And email is dodgy again......so Janet and mac....apologies if you get your morning email 6 times over or maybe not at all .....have no clue! It`s supposed to be fixed later.....will resend if they`ve not gone. Tom was laughing as he already thinks the emails we send are like War and Peace and said he hopes I don`t have to rewrite them all again!! So do I!!




































Have a wonderful happy Saturday   ​


----------



## Lynne G

S A T U R D AY!  Yay!  

Ooh news of Louie and bacon.

Ack, hope you still had a good sleep Julie. Nightmares no fun. Sweet the baby readiness by your DS and his wife. I’m sure all are looking forward to the baby’s arrival. Hope the butcher trip was successful in getting some nice steaks. Hope Louie and you had a nice walk around your home area. Yeah, would not want to be in crowds yet.

Ack, Schumi, yeah, annoying when email not working right. Glad to hear your steaks were well enjoyed. And yes, more bacon is always a good purchase. Glad you enjoyed some this morning.

And so, with an early start before the sunrise for some dumb reason, did get me to put the tea pot on the stove as I went to do the wash. Third load is loaded and finished putting away that which is dry. Almost ready for a very hot shower. Last load is towels. Do that because then I get a freshly washed towel just before my shower.

Was a beautiful and clear cold sky.  Still below freezing, but always nice to see a very bright sunrise.  And Cam, yes, hoping to see warmer days.  At least the temp will rise to 52F in the late afternoon.  To see high in the mid 60’s tomorrow.  How nice is that?

Safe travels home tomorrow Charade, and great looking bag. Yeah, I’m the glasses, wallet, phone holder when the kids go on the coasters. I’ll do mummy, and Hagrid’s, but that new dino coaster, most likely will be a no. Not interested in Hulk nor RRR.

And so, a beep from the washer. Ready for a good clean feeling shower. Off to put the towels in the dryer, and get more tea. Will make some eggs and bacon, as little one will just use the bacon and make a BLT. She is not a scrambled egg eater. Ooh, maybe will make a orange peppers and cheese omelet. All will eat that except for little one.

Ooh, dove cooing and fire trucks sirens.  Ah, the weekend is here.  Woot!

Stupendous Saturday homies. Time to eat that chocolate bunnies.


----------



## Charade67

We have to go home today. Boo! First we will have breakfast at our favorite Williamsburg restaurant then stop by the Yankee Candle store. We found out that it is closing later this month. So sad. It is somewhat of an iconic Williamsburg experience.

Did I mention that I purchased my AP? I was going to wait until closer to my trip, but at the last minute I decided to take advantage of the extra 3 months offer. I’m so glad I did since the price just increased.


----------



## macraven

Safe travels home!

great you bought the ap
Bet you will be using it for more trips in the future!


----------



## keishashadow

Today is traditionally the community sponsored Easter egg hunts for the kiddos, 2nd year canceled.  Some groups as charity fund raiser are hiding them overnight in people’s front yards, a win-win there, smart.

First day of trout fishing season moved up to today, the mr always skips it as too many first-day only fisherman flopping about the streams making a muck of it.  Not sure if I’m going to have him bring his catch home this year or not...wuss I am, disturbs me to have them ‘cleaned & dressed’ in even my basement sink.   



J'aime Paris said:


> I've never made prime rib at home.....not sure as to why? I need to rectify that.


I was emboldened here, haven’t looked back since , now family favorite.


J'aime Paris said:


> Have fun! Not dying eggs this year. Ran out of time...


Aw, next year!  Even tho i had a pair of those blue exam gloves on, still managed to dye my one hand a lovely shade of orange. 


J'aime Paris said:


> It's been a busy last few days! My parents came on Wednesday for my mom's 70th birthday.
> She liked the clothes I bought for her gift. And we went out for steak dinners at a restaurant nearby. A nice celebration for her!


Aw, you went all out for her, I bet she was thrilled!


J'aime Paris said:


> They wanted to experience "hick" or "townie" bars that are prevalent in our area. I offered to be their designated driver, so they'd be safe. DH brought home an 8 passenger Suburban from work so I could chauffeur them around. To my surprise, the girls stayed out until 2:00am bar time!! Then they were famished, and wanted to get McDonalds


Smart Mom & kids, greasy fast food is a must-do after a night of dive bars lol


J'aime Paris said:


> My arm is still tender today, and I will take more Tylenol before bed tonight. Thankfully, no other side effects!


Yea!  Hate to say it but, if you are going to have some issues, it does seem to be that 2nd shot that bites you the next day.  DH & I both were shocked TBH. Dr said it’s a great sign to experience them, means it’s working & you have a strong immunity system in place already.  Mostly all do agree, a day or so later & right as rain, well worth it 


Charade67 said:


> Quick post before I go to sleep. We had a nice day at BG today. It was cool, but sunny. The only time I was really chilly was when the wind picked up.


Brrr, I’m imagining the cool wind whipping down thru all those valleys there.


Charade67 said:


> I have another friend who is a staunch anti vaxxer, but she has stayed very quiet on the subject.


Another smart cookie, probably going to make an exception and get it but it keep it on the down low lol.  Know several folks who are of that mind but don’t want to disappoint their communities of like minded folks.  A shame that getting a vaccine has become such a hot-topic/politicized


Realfoodfans said:


> Winnie the Pooh designs as that’s a favourite story.


I still have a few of the E.H. Shepard prints that were in my DSs nurseries.  Would tweak the design a bit between babies/houses but, kept faithful to it.





schumigirl said:


> If I could fly over this weekend.....it wouldn`t be to Orlando....it would be to your house for Easter dinner!!! Food you are planning sounds lovely......and the fish you ate last night.....lush...I love Tilapia. Yes, enjoy your little carb feast before settling back to normality....


Not sure uber would deliver that far, I am doing a bit of takeout this year.  Bothers me to think of those without a nice, holiday meal.  DH spied the styrofoam containers in the storage cupboard and got a good chuckle.

DH 





schumigirl said:


> Oh I love driving Suburbans!!! Love those big gas guzzling machines......


Haha, i drove extended mini vans for so many years, couldn’t wait to get back into something a bit smaller.  It’s the parallel parking that can be such a bear, well, that was in dark ages before backup cameras & self parking features


schumigirl said:


> Tom was laughing as he already thinks the emails we send are like War and Peace


How else does one coverbotth the best & worst of times?


Lynne G said:


> And so, a beep from the washer.


Fancy, only my dryer beeps at me .  Well, the washer has the capability, I just never read the directions as to how to set it up lol

Speaking of ‘noise’...did anyone else lose their favorite alarm sound on the iphones with the newest update?  Went off this am blaring something so jarring, not the way to start the day for me.


Lynne G said:


> Stupendous Saturday homies. Time to eat that chocolate bunnies


I like the sound of both of those sentiments!


Charade67 said:


> stop by the Yankee Candle store. We found out that it is closing later this month. So sad. It is somewhat of an iconic Williamsburg experience.


Well, that’s what I get for relegating stopping for the next trip...file it under things that aren’t there anymore due to pandemic I guess.   Any word on whether they might just be moving to perhaps cheaper rent district in the area?  Seems to be a lot of that going on here where stores are moving in the ‘burbs, older strip malls to reduce their costs.


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Well, that’s what I get for relegating stopping for the next trip...file it under things that aren’t there anymore due to pandemic I guess. Any word on whether they might just be moving to perhaps cheaper rent district in the area? Seems to be a lot of that going on here where stores are moving in the ‘burbs, older strip malls to reduce their costs.


I haven’t seen anything about relocation. The place is huge - 45,000 square feet. I just hope the building doesn’t stay empty for long.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lynne we had a new washer here recently - left it to Kev to choose as I would go cheaper and replace and he goes expensive and longer guaranteed!  His choice plays a full on tune when finished which amused initially but now ensure  laundry door is closed as it goes on for ages!

Our Yankee Candle shop closed down too last year.  Not got anything nearby now.  Some garden centres sell them but bought our last ones on line - not the same.

Well we drove out to the farm butchers and big mistake to leave it until today as there was a massive queue.  Decided not to wait there and drove opposite direction to our other butchers and just caught them as they were cleaning down (only half day Saturday) but happily got a fillet out for me - also offered large beef pie reduced price so goodness Desperate Dan pie bought too.  


Was so nice in that village we had a walk round the pretty old cottages admiring all the flower displays.

Then got message from my brother they would like to call this afternoon so we headed home to wait for them.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> S A T U R D AY!  Yay!
> 
> Ooh news of Louie and bacon.
> 
> Ack, hope you still had a good sleep Julie. Nightmares no fun. Sweet the baby readiness by your DS and his wife. I’m sure all are looking forward to the baby’s arrival. Hope the butcher trip was successful in getting some nice steaks. Hope Louie and you had a nice walk around your home area. Yeah, would not want to be in crowds yet.
> 
> Ack, Schumi, yeah, annoying when email not working right. Glad to hear your steaks were well enjoyed. And yes, more bacon is always a good purchase. Glad you enjoyed some this morning.
> 
> And so, with an early start before the sunrise for some dumb reason, did get me to put the tea pot on the stove as I went to do the wash. Third load is loaded and finished putting away that which is dry. Almost ready for a very hot shower. Last load is towels. Do that because then I get a freshly washed towel just before my shower.
> 
> Was a beautiful and clear cold sky.  Still below freezing, but always nice to see a very bright sunrise.  And Cam, yes, hoping to see warmer days.  At least the temp will rise to 52F in the late afternoon.  To see high in the mid 60’s tomorrow.  How nice is that?
> 
> Safe travels home tomorrow Charade, and great looking bag. Yeah, I’m the glasses, wallet, phone holder when the kids go on the coasters. I’ll do mummy, and Hagrid’s, but that new dino coaster, most likely will be a no. Not interested in Hulk nor RRR.
> 
> And so, a beep from the washer. Ready for a good clean feeling shower. Off to put the towels in the dryer, and get more tea. Will make some eggs and bacon, as little one will just use the bacon and make a BLT. She is not a scrambled egg eater. Ooh, maybe will make a orange peppers and cheese omelet. All will eat that except for little one.
> 
> Ooh, dove cooing and fire trucks sirens.  Ah, the weekend is here.  Woot!
> 
> Stupendous Saturday homies. Time to eat that chocolate bunnies.



Ah, nicer weather coming your way Lynne. 

Yes, our washer plays a tune when it`s done....annoys me, if I`m in the laundry room, elsewhere we don`t hear it. I do like it, it`s very fancy pants.

Enjoy that chocolate.......





Charade67 said:


> We have to go home today. Boo! First we will have breakfast at our favorite Williamsburg restaurant then stop by the Yankee Candle store. We found out that it is closing later this month. So sad. It is somewhat of an iconic Williamsburg experience.
> 
> Did I mention that I purchased my AP? I was going to wait until closer to my trip, but at the last minute I decided to take advantage of the extra 3 months offer. I’m so glad I did since the price just increased.




Congrats on the AP! Yes, you`ll get use out of it I`m sure. I do like a nice YC store, they are diminishing for sure. 





keishashadow said:


> View attachment 566728View attachment 566729
> Today is traditionally the community sponsored Easter egg hunts for the kiddos, 2nd year canceled.  Some groups as charity fund raiser are hiding them overnight in people’s front yards, a win-win there, smart.
> 
> First day of trout fishing season moved up to today, the mr always skips it as too many first-day only fisherman flopping about the streams making a muck of it.  Not sure if I’m going to have him bring his catch home this year or not...wuss I am, disturbs me to have them ‘cleaned & dressed’ in even my basement sink.
> 
> 
> I was emboldened here, haven’t looked back since , now family favorite.
> 
> Aw, next year!  Even tho i had a pair of those blue exam gloves on, still managed to dye my one hand a lovely shade of orange.
> 
> Aw, you went all out for her, I bet she was thrilled!
> 
> Smart Mom & kids, greasy fast food is a must-do after a night of dive bars lol
> 
> Yea!  Hate to say it but, if you are going to have some issues, it does seem to be that 2nd shot that bites you the next day.  DH & I both were shocked TBH. Dr said it’s a great sign to experience them, means it’s working & you have a strong immunity system in place already.  Mostly all do agree, a day or so later & right as rain, well worth it
> 
> Brrr, I’m imagining the cool wind whipping down thru all those valleys there.
> 
> Another smart cookie, probably going to make an exception and get it but it keep it on the down low lol.  Know several folks who are of that mind but don’t want to disappoint their communities of like minded folks.  A shame that getting a vaccine has become such a hot-topic/politicized
> 
> I still have a few of the E.H. Shepard prints that were in my DSs nurseries.  Would tweak the design a bit between babies/houses but, kept faithful to it.
> Not sure uber would deliver that far, I am doing a bit of takeout this year.  Bothers me to think of those without a nice, holiday meal.  DH spied the styrofoam containers in the storage cupboard and got a good chuckle.
> 
> DH
> Haha, i drove extended mini vans for so many years, couldn’t wait to get back into something a bit smaller.  It’s the parallel parking that can be such a bear, well, that was in dark ages before backup cameras & self parking features
> 
> How else does one coverbotth the best & worst of times?
> 
> Fancy, only my dryer beeps at me .  Well, the washer has the capability, I just never read the directions as to how to set it up lol
> 
> Speaking of ‘noise’...did anyone else lose their favorite alarm sound on the iphones with the newest update?  Went off this am blaring something so jarring, not the way to start the day for me.
> 
> I like the sound of both of those sentiments!
> 
> Well, that’s what I get for relegating stopping for the next trip...file it under things that aren’t there anymore due to pandemic I guess.   Any word on whether they might just be moving to perhaps cheaper rent district in the area?  Seems to be a lot of that going on here where stores are moving in the ‘burbs, older strip malls to reduce their costs.



Love trout, especially sea trout.....I don`t touch them until they`re "clean" and I just stick the fillets in foil with some butter and lemon......

lol....best of times indeed.......yes, some cars do almost everything for you today. I do like the wraparound and base cameras our has for parking. It does have the facility for the car to park itself in a space for parallel parking, but I tend to do it myself as I feel redundant when it does it.......

I remember Mall at Millenia had a clear out of vendors, Lindt and YC were two that were deemed not the type of stores they wanted in their mall. Ahem....kept Bath & Bodyworks though.....much prefer YC candles to theirs. We do miss that Lindt store too. 

You`re a good woman making sure no one misses a holiday meal......

(got my email back as you saw......lol.....sorry...you don`t need to read them all )





Sun has come out, but still fairly cool......

My cousin made me laugh. Her daughter is looking for new bedroom furniture and found someone selling some drawers she liked......but, it annoyed my cousin the vendor had advertised them as "chest of draws" Not buying them now. 

Watching the 1959 version of House on Haunted Hill, got to love Vincent Price in anything....followed by one of my favourite Hitchcock movies, Strangers on a Train.

Think we`ll watch The Conjuring tonight......love that movie! Good old scare you to bits movie.......


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> My cousin made me laugh. Her daughter is looking for new bedroom furniture and found someone selling some drawers she liked......but, it annoyed my cousin the vendor had advertised them as "chest of draws" Not buying them now.


If it were the souther U.S. it would be Chester Drawers.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh shower was so lovely, and long. Yeah, my washer and dryer are bargain basement kinds.  Don’t need more buttons to not work. Guess a tune would be nice, but would get old too.  At least our beeps are a one time sound.  More like a buzzer. But at least it lets me know done it’s job.  

And have to go out and hope not too busy a store. Seems DH took older one’s belt, and he discovered that this morning. As DH went over his mum’s home, won’t be home with us for the holiday. As I wanted older one to at least wear nicer shorts, so off I go to find a belt for him. At least both men can swap their belts, so buying another one won’t be a be a one time used one.

Nope, no chocolate bunnies here, though I hope a homie or more enjoy some of those. Matzo with butter was had. Did pick up a box of candy bars, so kids will get into them tomorrow. Yesterday, we bought gummy bears to eat today. From a recently opened organic type grocery. That store just happened to be next to a favorite leisure type clothing store liked by little one. And both are close to not only Chic Fil A and Starbucks, but Sam’s Club gas. Car needed gas. Little one offered to drive. So all five places had us buying. 

Yeah, late morning start is appreciated.  And as it’s almost time for the takeout menus to change from a breakfast menu, will see if little one wants to go belt hunting with me.  She may, as lunch out may be a want.  Particularly since the bacon went in the refrigerator, as the three of us had breakfast as she was still not up.  Off to sound the mom alarm if I don’t see her soon.  I hate crowded stores, so I like to be in the earlier hours.  At least my car’s gas tank is full.  As later today, a visit to sister’s place.  Have to share those candy bars, gummy bears and matzo.

Finishing up the tea.  Later homies.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ooh shower was so lovely, and long. Yeah, my washer and dryer are bargain basement kinds.  Don’t need more buttons to not work. Guess a tune would be nice, but would get old too.  At least our beeps are a one time sound.  More like a buzzer. But at least it lets me know done it’s job.
> 
> And have to go out and hope not too busy a store. Seems DH took older one’s belt, and he discovered that this morning. As DH went over his mum’s home, won’t be home with us for the holiday. As I wanted older one to at least wear nicer shorts, so off I go to find a belt for him. At least both men can swap their belts, so buying another one won’t be a be a one time used one.
> 
> Nope, no chocolate bunnies here, though I hope a homie or more enjoy some of those. Matzo with butter was had. Did pick up a box of candy bars, so kids will get into them tomorrow. Yesterday, we bought gummy bears to eat today. From a recently opened organic type grocery. That store just happened to be next to a favorite leisure type clothing store liked by little one. And both are close to not only Chic Fil A and Starbucks, but Sam’s Club gas. Car needed gas. Little one offered to drive. So all five places had us buying.
> 
> Yeah, late morning start is appreciated.  And as it’s almost time for the takeout menus to change from a breakfast menu, will see if little one wants to go belt hunting with me.  She may, as lunch out may be a want.  Particularly since the bacon went in the refrigerator, as the three of us had breakfast as she was still not up.  Off to sound the mom alarm if I don’t see her soon.  I hate crowded stores, so I like to be in the earlier hours.  At least my car’s gas tank is full.  As later today, a visit to sister’s place.  Have to share those candy bars, gummy bears and matzo.
> 
> Finishing up the tea.  Later homies.



We bought a Miele washing machine, love it. It`s one of the best ones we have had over the years. I`m the opposite, I`ve been told I always choose extravagantly. I liked it and it has excellent reviews to last longer than a couple of years the way some do. Nothing has ever gone wrong with it so far.

What a shame you won`t have your husband for Easter, but I`m sure his mum will enjoy seeing him. You did well with your shopping today......I always avoid a Saturday. But, we can go anytime during the week when it`s quieter. 

Enjoy that tea.......just had a lemonade here, fizzy kind.


----------



## Charade67

Made the mistake of ordering a crepe bowl. I couldn’t finish it


----------



## macraven

All the fruit looks yummy charade but what is the white stuff in the pic?


----------



## Lynne G

Yum Charade!


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 566660
> Blurry eyed checkin guys.  Up early with the birds so the Dermatologist could have his way with me   Will be looking Iike mommy mummy for a few days lol
> 
> Just back from fish fry at the fire hall.  Stuffed, wound up sharing most of my platter.  Who knew, fried cod & shrimp would pare well with baked tilapia & fries.  That was a real carb splurge that I decided is going to continue thru the weekend before I get back on the straight & narrow.
> 
> Just as well, three pumpkin pies in the fridge & cake made awaiting decoration tomorrow. Release the holiday Krakken
> 
> 
> And you say that like it’s a bad thing.  Every now & again i’lll fall asleep with the tv on and find an episode playing lol
> 
> Imagine the hair pulling & teeth gnashing
> 
> Sounds Iike a ton of fun
> 
> Saw that Miami Beach’s infamous rip tides claimed two young men
> 
> Same, just too much page flipping for me
> 
> Could be just one if J&J variety.
> 
> Good for them


That Friday fish dinner sounds divine!!



Charade67 said:


> Quick post before I go to sleep. We had a nice day at BG today. It was cool, but sunny. The only time I was really chilly was when the wind picked up.
> 
> 
> I can’t remember where I read it, but I saw that all Virginians 16+ should be eligible for the vaccine sometime this month.
> 
> I think my friend who is opposed to it has  bought in to all of the hype. She is normally not against vaccinations, just this one. I have another friend who is a staunch anti vaxxer, but she has stayed very quiet on the subject.
> 
> Happy birthday to her.
> 
> Gotta get some sleep. We go home tomorrow.


All 16+ are eligible in Wisconsin this upcoming Monday.  



Realfoodfans said:


> J’aime sounds like your Mum had a lovely birthday! So many “normal” things happening in your area.  Good Mum duties there too.  Oh yes particularly with girls I was a regular taxi service when they were young.  Hope your arm settles down.  That was my only side effect but lasted about 4 days.
> 
> Charade hope you sleep later this morning but glad you had a good day.  Safe travels home.
> 
> I was able to see the nursery at DS and DIL all finished and ready.  It is really beautiful.  They are such perfectionists with their home.  Almost too much so!  We took an Easter gift of some clothes and thankfully they loved them.  Winnie the Pooh designs as that’s a favourite story.
> 
> Kev had to wake me in the night as I was having a terrible nightmare. Poor Louie was stood over me thinking what the heck!
> 
> Update on travel on Monday - hopefully some clarity to our current traffic light system.  We are doing so well here at the moment but so many other countries going into lockdown now.
> 
> A short drive out later - we want some steaks for tonight so the farm butchers. Would walk near there but very likely would be over busy at the lake so probably home for one of our safe walks from home.
> 
> Another beautiful morning and hopefully warmer tomorrow.
> 
> Hope all have a good day.


Yes, we've been fortunate.  Our numbers have been low and people are ready to do things again.  I just drove by the fire station.....breakfast with the Easter Bunny for the littles!!



schumigirl said:


> lol....love the meme!!
> 
> If I could fly over this weekend.....it wouldn`t be to Orlando....it would be to your house for Easter dinner!!! Food you are planning sounds lovely......and the fish you ate last night.....lush...I love Tilapia. Yes, enjoy your little carb feast before settling back to normality....
> 
> Oh yes, nothing like desire to see the competitiveness come out in some!!! Not a pleasant trait.
> 
> I honestly think I gave the Kindle a good shot, but not for me for similar reasons....but nothing like a book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you had such a lovely celebration for your mum`s birthday....I know you were so looking forward to it. Glad it went well.
> 
> I don`t really eat a lot of eggs and can`t eat boiled eggs for whatever reason, so maybe they`re not for me, but I can`t decide if they sound good or not. We do get a lot of eggs from the farm next to us, but I usually end up baking with most of them.
> 
> Prime Rib, the first time I cooked a large one I was so nervous as it cost a fortune and I had 8 for dinner. It was fine.....it was then a favourite cut to cook. Can`t really go wrong with it.
> 
> Oh I love driving Suburbans!!! Love those big gas guzzling machines......glad the girls had a lovely and safe evening though! And a wine tasting too......lovely. Yes, I`m not designed for those kind of hours either anymore.....lol.....
> 
> Have a lovely day today and hope the arm isn`t too sore. Yes, nice weather has to be enjoyed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you had a good day. Yes, it`s usually the wind that makes low temps unpleasant. It`s very cool here right now, but made worse when the wind blows....straight from the North Sea!! Cold.
> 
> There is a lot of hype around about the virus and the vaccine itself. Europe is trying to malign the Astra Zeneca vaccine.....nothing wrong with it, but it`s all political as they have a gripe against the UK because we (thankfully) left the EU. Sadly others are buying into the myth being perpetuated. Take a look at any pain relief you can buy otc....so many possible side effects but we still take them.
> 
> Thankfully haven`t had any of those discussions with anyone I know.
> 
> Safe travels home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another night I slept through without waking till around 7ish......love it!!!
> 
> Bacon this morning was delicious, back to our own butcher`s bacon as the stuff from Scotland is finished. Will get some more ordered soon.
> 
> First thing Kyle said to me this morning after good morning, was, that steak last night was the best!! Glad to hear it......they were lovely.
> 
> Tonight is pizza. They`ll go pick it up as delivery isn`t the best, whereas pick up is so much easier. Thinking red wine night tonight.
> 
> Cloudy and cool here today......high of 44F. Mum was gloating earlier she is getting 52F......lol....not much difference really. And much colder weather hitting us on Monday, so may have a day in then. Still a statutory holiday Monday, so we tend to avoid places as they`re always busy.
> 
> I think we`ll still head out a walk this morning, albeit a short one. Oh my other book has just arrived.....Thursday Murder Club is here......for the 2nd time! We definitely threw the last one out by mistake.....oops.
> 
> And email is dodgy again......so Janet and mac....apologies if you get your morning email 6 times over or maybe not at all .....have no clue! It`s supposed to be fixed later.....will resend if they`ve not gone. Tom was laughing as he already thinks the emails we send are like War and Peace and said he hopes I don`t have to rewrite them all again!! So do I!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful happy Saturday   ​


Pizza and red wine is a winning combination!

I like the large SUVs, always have.  Currently driving a 7 passenger Cadillac Escalade....but needed one more seat for the 'crew' of girls. 



Lynne G said:


> S A T U R D AY!  Yay!
> 
> Ooh news of Louie and bacon.
> 
> Ack, hope you still had a good sleep Julie. Nightmares no fun. Sweet the baby readiness by your DS and his wife. I’m sure all are looking forward to the baby’s arrival. Hope the butcher trip was successful in getting some nice steaks. Hope Louie and you had a nice walk around your home area. Yeah, would not want to be in crowds yet.
> 
> Ack, Schumi, yeah, annoying when email not working right. Glad to hear your steaks were well enjoyed. And yes, more bacon is always a good purchase. Glad you enjoyed some this morning.
> 
> And so, with an early start before the sunrise for some dumb reason, did get me to put the tea pot on the stove as I went to do the wash. Third load is loaded and finished putting away that which is dry. Almost ready for a very hot shower. Last load is towels. Do that because then I get a freshly washed towel just before my shower.
> 
> Was a beautiful and clear cold sky.  Still below freezing, but always nice to see a very bright sunrise.  And Cam, yes, hoping to see warmer days.  At least the temp will rise to 52F in the late afternoon.  To see high in the mid 60’s tomorrow.  How nice is that?
> 
> Safe travels home tomorrow Charade, and great looking bag. Yeah, I’m the glasses, wallet, phone holder when the kids go on the coasters. I’ll do mummy, and Hagrid’s, but that new dino coaster, most likely will be a no. Not interested in Hulk nor RRR.
> 
> And so, a beep from the washer. Ready for a good clean feeling shower. Off to put the towels in the dryer, and get more tea. Will make some eggs and bacon, as little one will just use the bacon and make a BLT. She is not a scrambled egg eater. Ooh, maybe will make a orange peppers and cheese omelet. All will eat that except for little one.
> 
> Ooh, dove cooing and fire trucks sirens.  Ah, the weekend is here.  Woot!
> 
> Stupendous Saturday homies. Time to eat that chocolate bunnies.


Bacon and eggs are a staple in this house too!  Sounds like a productive morning!



keishashadow said:


> View attachment 566728View attachment 566729
> Today is traditionally the community sponsored Easter egg hunts for the kiddos, 2nd year canceled.  Some groups as charity fund raiser are hiding them overnight in people’s front yards, a win-win there, smart.
> 
> First day of trout fishing season moved up to today, the mr always skips it as too many first-day only fisherman flopping about the streams making a muck of it.  Not sure if I’m going to have him bring his catch home this year or not...wuss I am, disturbs me to have them ‘cleaned & dressed’ in even my basement sink.
> 
> 
> I was emboldened here, haven’t looked back since , now family favorite.
> 
> Aw, next year!  Even tho i had a pair of those blue exam gloves on, still managed to dye my one hand a lovely shade of orange.
> 
> Aw, you went all out for her, I bet she was thrilled!
> 
> Smart Mom & kids, greasy fast food is a must-do after a night of dive bars lol
> 
> Yea!  Hate to say it but, if you are going to have some issues, it does seem to be that 2nd shot that bites you the next day.  DH & I both were shocked TBH. Dr said it’s a great sign to experience them, means it’s working & you have a strong immunity system in place already.  Mostly all do agree, a day or so later & right as rain, well worth it
> 
> Brrr, I’m imagining the cool wind whipping down thru all those valleys there.
> 
> Another smart cookie, probably going to make an exception and get it but it keep it on the down low lol.  Know several folks who are of that mind but don’t want to disappoint their communities of like minded folks.  A shame that getting a vaccine has become such a hot-topic/politicized
> 
> I still have a few of the E.H. Shepard prints that were in my DSs nurseries.  Would tweak the design a bit between babies/houses but, kept faithful to it.
> Not sure uber would deliver that far, I am doing a bit of takeout this year.  Bothers me to think of those without a nice, holiday meal.  DH spied the styrofoam containers in the storage cupboard and got a good chuckle.
> 
> DH
> Haha, i drove extended mini vans for so many years, couldn’t wait to get back into something a bit smaller.  It’s the parallel parking that can be such a bear, well, that was in dark ages before backup cameras & self parking features
> 
> How else does one coverbotth the best & worst of times?
> 
> Fancy, only my dryer beeps at me .  Well, the washer has the capability, I just never read the directions as to how to set it up lol
> 
> Speaking of ‘noise’...did anyone else lose their favorite alarm sound on the iphones with the newest update?  Went off this am blaring something so jarring, not the way to start the day for me.
> 
> I like the sound of both of those sentiments!
> 
> Well, that’s what I get for relegating stopping for the next trip...file it under things that aren’t there anymore due to pandemic I guess.   Any word on whether they might just be moving to perhaps cheaper rent district in the area?  Seems to be a lot of that going on here where stores are moving in the ‘burbs, older strip malls to reduce their costs.


Love those Easter memes!!!

Hoping next shot goes as well as the 1st one...



Realfoodfans said:


> Lynne we had a new washer here recently - left it to Kev to choose as I would go cheaper and replace and he goes expensive and longer guaranteed!  His choice plays a full on tune when finished which amused initially but now ensure  laundry door is closed as it goes on for ages!
> 
> Our Yankee Candle shop closed down too last year.  Not got anything nearby now.  Some garden centres sell them but bought our last ones on line - not the same.
> 
> Well we drove out to the farm butchers and big mistake to leave it until today as there was a massive queue.  Decided not to wait there and drove opposite direction to our other butchers and just caught them as they were cleaning down (only half day Saturday) but happily got a fillet out for me - also offered large beef pie reduced price so goodness Desperate Dan pie bought too.
> 
> 
> Was so nice in that village we had a walk round the pretty old cottages admiring all the flower displays.
> 
> Then got message from my brother they would like to call this afternoon so we headed home to wait for them.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 566738


How quaint and beautiful!!!   Nothing like that in my area...



schumigirl said:


> Ah, nicer weather coming your way Lynne.
> 
> Yes, our washer plays a tune when it`s done....annoys me, if I`m in the laundry room, elsewhere we don`t hear it. I do like it, it`s very fancy pants.
> 
> Enjoy that chocolate.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the AP! Yes, you`ll get use out of it I`m sure. I do like a nice YC store, they are diminishing for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love trout, especially sea trout.....I don`t touch them until they`re "clean" and I just stick the fillets in foil with some butter and lemon......
> 
> lol....best of times indeed.......yes, some cars do almost everything for you today. I do like the wraparound and base cameras our has for parking. It does have the facility for the car to park itself in a space for parallel parking, but I tend to do it myself as I feel redundant when it does it.......
> 
> I remember Mall at Millenia had a clear out of vendors, Lindt and YC were two that were deemed not the type of stores they wanted in their mall. Ahem....kept Bath & Bodyworks though.....much prefer YC candles to theirs. We do miss that Lindt store too.
> 
> You`re a good woman making sure no one misses a holiday meal......
> 
> (got my email back as you saw......lol.....sorry...you don`t need to read them all )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun has come out, but still fairly cool......
> 
> My cousin made me laugh. Her daughter is looking for new bedroom furniture and found someone selling some drawers she liked......but, it annoyed my cousin the vendor had advertised them as "chest of draws" Not buying them now.
> 
> Watching the 1959 version of House on Haunted Hill, got to love Vincent Price in anything....followed by one of my favourite Hitchcock movies, Strangers on a Train.
> 
> Think we`ll watch The Conjuring tonight......love that movie! Good old scare you to bits movie.......


Haven't had trout in a while, but definitely good!!



Lynne G said:


> Ooh shower was so lovely, and long. Yeah, my washer and dryer are bargain basement kinds.  Don’t need more buttons to not work. Guess a tune would be nice, but would get old too.  At least our beeps are a one time sound.  More like a buzzer. But at least it lets me know done it’s job.
> 
> And have to go out and hope not too busy a store. Seems DH took older one’s belt, and he discovered that this morning. As DH went over his mum’s home, won’t be home with us for the holiday. As I wanted older one to at least wear nicer shorts, so off I go to find a belt for him. At least both men can swap their belts, so buying another one won’t be a be a one time used one.
> 
> Nope, no chocolate bunnies here, though I hope a homie or more enjoy some of those. Matzo with butter was had. Did pick up a box of candy bars, so kids will get into them tomorrow. Yesterday, we bought gummy bears to eat today. From a recently opened organic type grocery. That store just happened to be next to a favorite leisure type clothing store liked by little one. And both are close to not only Chic Fil A and Starbucks, but Sam’s Club gas. Car needed gas. Little one offered to drive. So all five places had us buying.
> 
> Yeah, late morning start is appreciated.  And as it’s almost time for the takeout menus to change from a breakfast menu, will see if little one wants to go belt hunting with me.  She may, as lunch out may be a want.  Particularly since the bacon went in the refrigerator, as the three of us had breakfast as she was still not up.  Off to sound the mom alarm if I don’t see her soon.  I hate crowded stores, so I like to be in the earlier hours.  At least my car’s gas tank is full.  As later today, a visit to sister’s place.  Have to share those candy bars, gummy bears and matzo.
> 
> Finishing up the tea.  Later homies.


DD will get a chocolate bunny in her basket.   I still make a basket for her, and she enjoys it!  Never too old to enjoy some Easter treats!






My arm continues to be a bit sore from the vaccine.  I was hoping it would be gone by today....maybe tomorrow.

Making chicken tacos for supper tonight.  Guess it's Taco Saturday around here, lol!  
DH requested it.  We had some fabulous chicken tacos topped with mild kim chee while in Ft. Lauderdale on vacation.  He's been craving them ever since.  Hopefully my version of them will be good!
Possible open a new bottle of wine that we bought yesterday.....tacos and wine....maybe??

Planning on taking the dogs for a walk yet this morning.  Get them all tired out and ready for a good snooze. It's going to be a beautiful day, and our tee time for golf is at 3pm, so I have time to get a few things accomplished.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> That Friday fish dinner sounds divine!!
> 
> 
> All 16+ are eligible in Wisconsin this upcoming Monday.
> 
> 
> Yes, we've been fortunate.  Our numbers have been low and people are ready to do things again.  I just drove by the fire station.....breakfast with the Easter Bunny for the littles!!
> 
> 
> Pizza and red wine is a winning combination!
> 
> I like the large SUVs, always have.  Currently driving a 7 passenger Cadillac Escalade....but needed one more seat for the 'crew' of girls.
> 
> 
> Bacon and eggs are a staple in this house too!  Sounds like a productive morning!
> 
> 
> Love those Easter memes!!!
> 
> Hoping next shot goes as well as the 1st one...
> 
> 
> How quaint and beautiful!!!   Nothing like that in my area...
> 
> 
> Haven't had trout in a while, but definitely good!!
> 
> 
> DD will get a chocolate bunny in her basket.   I still make a basket for her, and she enjoys it!  Never too old to enjoy some Easter treats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My arm continues to be a bit sore from the vaccine.  I was hoping it would be gone by today....maybe tomorrow.
> 
> Making chicken tacos for supper tonight.  Guess it's Taco Saturday around here, lol!
> DH requested it.  We had some fabulous chicken tacos topped with mild kim chee while in Ft. Lauderdale on vacation.  He's been craving them ever since.  Hopefully my version of them will be good!
> Possible open a new bottle of wine that we bought yesterday.....tacos and wine....maybe??
> 
> Planning on taking the dogs for a walk yet this morning.  Get them all tired out and ready for a good snooze. It's going to be a beautiful day, and our tee time for golf is at 3pm, so I have time to get a few things accomplished.
> 
> View attachment 566749









​

Have a lovely day Lori, sounds a lot of fun........our wine is open and breathing right now........looking forward to it. 




Brilliant sunshine outside now......might wander out later for a ramble around.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> All the fruit looks yummy charade but what is the white stuff in the pic?


The white part is cream.


----------



## schumigirl

Saturday night in a glass......


----------



## keishashadow

Almost forgot to make my pickled beets & eggs, the horror. Hope they get enough of a kick by tomorrow 

Getting ready to do a bit of quality control on the Turkey breasts. Nom. Godzilla on tap tonight, popcorn & iced tea it will be


Realfoodfans said:


> Was so nice in that village we had a walk round the pretty old cottages admiring all the flower displays.


Wow it’s ancient looking but so cute 


schumigirl said:


> We do miss that Lindt store too.


Sampled a few squares of those bars I bought for baskets too today lol


schumigirl said:


> got to love Vincent Price in anything....


Oh, yeah!


J'aime Paris said:


> DD will get a chocolate bunny in her basket. I still make a basket for her, and she enjoys it! Never too old to enjoy some Easter treats!


Indeed, DSs & the DH too   It’s the little things


J'aime Paris said:


> My arm continues to be a bit sore from the vaccine. I was hoping it would be gone by today....maybe tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 566815View attachment 566816
> Almost forgot to make my pickled beets & eggs, the horror. Hope they get enough of a kick by tomorrow
> 
> Getting ready to do a bit of quality control on the Turkey breasts. Nom. Godzilla on tap tonight, popcorn & iced tea it will be
> 
> Wow it’s ancient looking but so cute
> 
> Sampled a few squares of those bars I bought for baskets too today lol
> 
> Oh, yeah!
> 
> Indeed, DSs & the DH too   It’s the little things



Love the memes.......hope the food goes down well tomorrow....although I’m sure it will.....

Yep, never watched that movie before, didn’t know Mr Price was in it.....it wasn’t a bad movie.....left us wanting to watch more B type movies...

Love a few pieces of Lindt now and again,,...my boys favourite.

Its funny, Tom loves pickled beets.....I prefer non pickled beets....but never heard of them mixed with egg??? That’s a new one for me.





​

Yep, watched one of our favourite modern day scary movies.......The Conjuring with the gorgeous Patrick Wilson as Ed Warren.....amazing movie, and no matter how many times we watch it, still jump at the same terrifying parts.

The clap scene.......wow!

Almost bedtime for us.........clear skies so it’s cold outside.

Yes, another who still does the Easter Basket for my son and husband,......they say not to bother, but they love them. Never too old for treats.......and this year they think I haven’t bothered. Will be a nice surprise for them tomorrow.

Also sent my mum a basket of Easter gifts...she was supposed to get them yesterday, darn post office couldn’t be relied upon. Next time I’ll use a proper delivery service. She won’t get it now till Tuesday.

Sweet dreams


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> The white part is cream.


Whipped cream?
Like in reddy whip?


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Whipped cream?
> Like in reddy whip?


It’s called chantilly cream, which is basically whipped cream with added sugar.


----------



## macraven

Thanks !


----------



## schumigirl

Sunday morning and what a beautiful day it is........ Sun came up nice and early as we had clear skies all night, looks lovely out there. Winds will pick up later today though.

And a high today of 58F, so maybe even 60. Better than the forecast so far. Monday will be colder for everyone though....so my relatives on the other side of the UK won`t fare better for a change. They do like to brag when they get warmer than us.......

No plans today except for a long walk this morning......put the ham in the oven to slowly cook and watch some tv, read some of my book and generally enjoy a quiet day with my family. It would be lovely if we could see our family in Scotland......not yet.......but it`ll come.

Bacon for breakfast........ May do a poached egg too with some toast too.

Hope everyone has a lovely Easter Sunday.......





































Happy Easter Sunday   


​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Happy Easter  all.
Had such a nice weekend so far spending time with DS and DIL on Friday and my brother and SIL called yesterday.  

Keisha we are lucky to have lots of the pretty villages around with the old cottages.  Wish some of the new builds fitted in better in those areas.  Only problem is car parking.  Those cobbled streets weren’t designed for every home to have at least one car.

Em and her friend had walked from their homes down to a nice village about four miles away and had take out toasties sat in a churchyard there before walking back and as it was so much nicer than expected came and sat out in the garden.  Then DB arrived and we were thinking are we ok but luckily the garden is large so we carried on.  SIL had baked us Easter cupcakes.  Lifted my spirits to see family.

Today will be a quieter day but we are planning a field walk after our zoom church service. Hot cross buns for breakfast - I shouldn’t but I love them and Slow cooked lamb later.  Chocolate too of course.

We were touched yesterday when Em received a surprise delivery from a local charity who provided emotional support to her and the children.  Em said there must be others who need these gifts but the lady said it’s not about need it’s a well done for you for carrying on and being a brave Mum.  So much chocolate and some toys too.  Some of the toys Em will gift onwards. Will add to the Easter hunt next weekend.

Hoping everyone is keeping well and enjoys their day whether celebrating Easter or a long weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

And we`re back!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Yay!! we’re back. I think my last post disappeared though.


----------



## keishashadow

Treading lightly JIK things are still fragile


----------



## schumigirl

Yes, seems to be a few posts missing.......

lol Janet......yes, we`ll tiptoe for a while......


----------



## Realfoodfans

I thought I’d lost you all for ever!  Off to bed now though - listening to more Agatha Christie! Catch up tomorrow hopefully.
Sending out positive thoughts x


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Saturday night in a glass......


Very nice!



keishashadow said:


> View attachment 566815View attachment 566816
> Almost forgot to make my pickled beets & eggs, the horror. Hope they get enough of a kick by tomorrow
> 
> Getting ready to do a bit of quality control on the Turkey breasts. Nom. Godzilla on tap tonight, popcorn & iced tea it will be
> 
> Wow it’s ancient looking but so cute
> 
> Sampled a few squares of those bars I bought for baskets too today lol
> 
> Oh, yeah!
> 
> Indeed, DSs & the DH too   It’s the little things


I've eaten pickled beets and they are quite nice.  Never tried pickled eggs though, which is weird...since I've had eggs almost every other way possible, lol!



schumigirl said:


> Sunday morning and what a beautiful day it is........ Sun came up nice and early as we had clear skies all night, looks lovely out there. Winds will pick up later today though.
> 
> And a high today of 58F, so maybe even 60. Better than the forecast so far. Monday will be colder for everyone though....so my relatives on the other side of the UK won`t fare better for a change. They do like to brag when they get warmer than us.......
> 
> No plans today except for a long walk this morning......put the ham in the oven to slowly cook and watch some tv, read some of my book and generally enjoy a quiet day with my family. It would be lovely if we could see our family in Scotland......not yet.......but it`ll come.
> 
> Bacon for breakfast........ May do a poached egg too with some toast too.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely Easter Sunday.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter Sunday
> 
> 
> ​


Sounds like a perfect day!
Hope you had a Happy Easter!



Realfoodfans said:


> Happy Easter  all.
> Had such a nice weekend so far spending time with DS and DIL on Friday and my brother and SIL called yesterday.
> 
> Keisha we are lucky to have lots of the pretty villages around with the old cottages.  Wish some of the new builds fitted in better in those areas.  Only problem is car parking.  Those cobbled streets weren’t designed for every home to have at least one car.
> 
> Em and her friend had walked from their homes down to a nice village about four miles away and had take out toasties sat in a churchyard there before walking back and as it was so much nicer than expected came and sat out in the garden.  Then DB arrived and we were thinking are we ok but luckily the garden is large so we carried on.  SIL had baked us Easter cupcakes.  Lifted my spirits to see family.
> 
> Today will be a quieter day but we are planning a field walk after our zoom church service. Hot cross buns for breakfast - I shouldn’t but I love them and Slow cooked lamb later.  Chocolate too of course.
> 
> We were touched yesterday when Em received a surprise delivery from a local charity who provided emotional support to her and the children.  Em said there must be others who need these gifts but the lady said it’s not about need it’s a well done for you for carrying on and being a brave Mum.  So much chocolate and some toys too.  Some of the toys Em will gift onwards. Will add to the Easter hunt next weekend.
> 
> Hoping everyone is keeping well and enjoys their day whether celebrating Easter or a long weekend.


I'm glad you were able to see family!!  That's always nice for a holiday!
Hope you had a nice Easter!







We had just about the nicest weather for an Easter Sunday that I can remember!!!
We sat outside for hours!  Threw the frisbee for Hatley repeatedly and I brought Barney's bed outside so he could snooze in the sun.  Even Strawberry was out for a bit....but she must be watched closely, since she has a habit of eating grass...

Lindsey couldn't find her Easter basket for the longest time....I put it inside our clothes dryer!!!  I was quite pleased with my hiding skills, lol!  She loved all her 'goodies', and shared some chocolate with her dad and grandpa.   She was particularly happy about the Lululemon gift card and bottle of strawberry wine in the basket!

All the food for the day was amazing!  And my mom surprised us by bringing lemon meringue pie and a chocolate brownie pudding pie!  Add in her bday cake, and we had 3 desserts!  We were stuffed!!

Today, tomorrow and possibly Wednesday will continue to be very warm and nice.   I took the dogs to the park again late morning.  It's such a quiet park, we hardly ever run into anyone else.  I can let Hatley off leash and she runs and runs!  She's a good listener, so it's not a problem.  Barney, that's another story....
Thurs-Sun will see rain and the temperatures drop again.  I will enjoy every minute and soak it all up while the good weather lasts!

Tonight is leftovers from Sat/Sun.  And tomorrow night is pizza paninis!  I've never made these particular paninis before, but I'm certain they will be good!  

Heading back outside for a bit!!!


----------



## macraven

Welcome back to all the homies !

Hope all are able to get back online and
check in here!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, my zoo picture post disappeared.  We had a very nice brunch at the zoo, then a great ham dinner at my sister’s home.  And yes, besides the matzo, chocolate was had.  

So, if all did not see that post, apologize if you did see it:



Red tail hawk, porcupine, and just had to have 2 bald eagles shots.

And ugh, not only could I not complain to you about my very early Monday morning start, was like ack, DIS was down. So glad it is back, as I enjoy reading and looking at all the homies news and pictures posted in this SANS.

And so, as an early evening with a beautiful sunny day to end, totally enjoyed our close to 70 degree day.  Particularly, as highs of 50 and rain in the 7 day forecast.

 And yeah, the poor pocketbook month of three taxes to pay. Sigh.

But as an almost final note, yay, flights booked as SW opened the Fall flights.  Hope the times I picked stay as booked, and used points, so you can bet I will be hoping for lower pricing, as yay, no change fees with SW, and will get the points back if lower price.    

So hey homies, hope all had a Marvelous Monday.


----------



## Lynne G

Oops, second picture  was this cute burrowing owl.


----------



## macraven

Don’t forget the boards will be down tomorrow 9-10 am
April 6 2021


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Aww, my zoo picture post disappeared.  We had a very nice brunch at the zoo, then a great ham dinner at my sister’s home.  And yes, besides the matzo, chocolate was had.
> 
> So, if all did not see that post, apologize if you did see it:
> 
> View attachment 566905View attachment 566906View attachment 566907View attachment 566908View attachment 566909View attachment 566910
> 
> Red tail hawk, porcupine, and just had to have 2 bald eagles shots.
> 
> And ugh, not only could I not complain to you about my very early Monday morning start, was like ack, DIS was down. So glad it is back, as I enjoy reading and looking at all the homies news and pictures posted in this SANS.
> 
> And so, as an early evening with a beautiful sunny day to end, totally enjoyed our close to 70 degree day.  Particularly, as highs of 50 and rain in the 7 day forecast.
> 
> And yeah, the poor pocketbook month of three taxes to pay. Sigh.
> 
> But as an almost final note, yay, flights booked as SW opened the Fall flights.  Hope the times I picked stay as booked, and used points, so you can bet I will be hoping for lower pricing, as yay, no change fees with SW, and will get the points back if lower price.
> 
> So hey homies, hope all had a Marvelous Monday.


Very nice zoo photos!
Love that cute little otter!

Yay on booking flights!  That always makes a vacation feel 'real'


----------



## Charade67

I had all day to post, but the boards were down. They finally came back just as I had stuff to do.  Just got back from taking B back to school.  Poor kiddo is a little overwhelmed right now. She made the mistake of registering for this semester without talking to her advisor first. She scheduled herself 3 upper level classes in her major. She now has 2 research papers and a project to complete this month. 

I can't remember what I last posted about my mom. She is now in a nursing facility for physical rehab. She has a follow up appointment with her surgeon on Wednesday, and also needs to schedule an appointment with an oncologist in Columbia to discuss treatment options. One of my cousins is the transport driver for the nursing home, so she will be taking Mom to her appointments. 



J'aime Paris said:


> All the food for the day was amazing! And my mom surprised us by bringing lemon meringue pie and a chocolate brownie pudding pie! Add in her bday cake, and we had 3 desserts! We were stuffed!!


Yum! Lemon is my second favorite dessert flavor after chocolate. Sounds like you had a very nice Easter day.



Lynne G said:


> Aww, my zoo picture post disappeared





Lynne G said:


> So, if all did not see that post, apologize if you did see it:


 I missed the post the first time, so I'm glad you reposetd. Love the otters. 



Lynne G said:


> But as an almost final note, yay, flights booked as SW opened the Fall flights.


Yay! Once step closer. I am patiently waiting for AP hotel rates to be posted. 

I have decided that I want to go back to using a fanny pack at the parks and am looking for recommendations. I read through some old threads to get some ideas. I've looked at some online, but it's really hard to tell if I will like something without seeing it in person first.  I need something that will comfortably hold an iPhone XS Max in an Otterbox. I don't want too many pockets, but would like it the have slots to hold credit cards so I don't have to carry a wallet. It also must be able to fit around my ample body.


----------



## Lynne G

I have a black Kipling convertible bag.  Though only use it as a fanny pack, Charade.  I love it.  Has 3 zippered compartments, with the biggest having a inside zippered pocket.  Also has a little outside pocket. I put my coin change in the inside zipper, carry a small wallet for cards and license, that wallet and my sunglasses fit in the largest zipper part, and also held a small BBW hand sanitizer too, second largest holds my 7 Plus iPhone in lifeproof case, and last zipper holds my photo card and receipts I keep.  Outside little one holds my train ticket.  Keep my room key and AP in my lanyard.  I found that bag at Macy’s, though you can get that brand at other places.  Hope that helps.  

Should have colored my eggs green. Ham and eggs for dinner, with a tossed salad. Yum.

And Charade and Paris, cute story of that young otter. She was found orphaned, so came to zoo for old male otter to show her how to be an otter. They are always seen together now. And always entertaining. Was nice, as after our brunch, we walked around the zoo. And almost all were out, as looked like it was just past feeding time.

Ah, have a most peaceful night.  I will be up long before the boards go off for an hour tomorrow morning.  Thanks Mac for that notice.


----------



## schumigirl

Lori......sounds like a lovely day was had all round. Lemon desserts are one of my favourite....apparently I`m odd in not being fond of chocolate......I still hide their Easter baskets too.....again, some think I`m odd.....don`t care......but sounds lovely, and 3 desserts are better than one!! 

Your weather is so much better than ours......tell me more.......lol.......



Charade, yes, glad your mum is going to a good facility till she gets better. And nice to know she has your cousin there. Hope her appointment tomorrow goes well.

I use a Kipling Multiple. It holds a lot and apart from the two rides with metal detectors, it goes on every ride without affecting the harness. It holds quite a lot of items and has little compartments that are handy. I haven`t seen a better one anywhere. It does work as a smaller cross body bag too. It`s not dressy nor fancy, but it works well.





It is so nice the Dis is back. Glad I was so busy yesterday and didn`t notice so much it wasn`t there. 

Had the coldest weather though. Hailstones and snow for a time back and forward. It was forecast though, add in the high winds and low temps it was bitterly cold. And weirdly the sun was the brightest it`s been for a long time....looked gorgeous, unless you went out in it. 

Wind seems to have died down a little this morning, it is beautiful looking, but 0c this morning and won`t go above 3c which is 36F, but will feel colder with the chill. I think we need to go out for some fresh veg after the weekend. Might be a quick visit out, doubt we`ll be out walking today until it warms up some, that wind is biting straight from the sea. 

Boris didn`t tell us anything we didn`t already know yesterday.....hair salons open Monday though...big woohoo there! Travel still not decided, but looking positive for the future......when though in the future is a different matter.....lol.......

Pulled pork for dinner tonight, made the bbq sauce yesterday and will do some sweet potato wedges, they`ll have regular wedges. 

Bacon, brie and cranberry grilled sandwiches for lunch today, definitely no cold meals today. 




























Have the best Tuesday.......









​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.  Yes lemon meringue a favourite here too - but chocolate also.  DIL messaged the following morning to say when she got up the leftover chocolate Easter egg cake was shouting at her but she resisted until DS returned home from work!

Looking to buy membership of Chester Zoo soon Lynne. We have missed going. They have announced tickets available from next Monday when they reopen for members only but I’m still hanging on. Love otters. They are returning in the wild to one of our favourite places called .....the river otter. Also living in the river Sid near where our holiday home was. 

Yesterday was much nicer than expected though colder we didn’t get snow.  Today again perfect blue sky but cars covered in ice though melted now.  Very still and quiet first thing.  

As it looks like we will be living here at least another 6 months we are taking some more items up to our storage unit so we can get easier access to summer things in the garage.  Hopefully locate my sewing machine there too as I will need it to back my patchwork.

Glad everyone has enjoyed their Easter - best bfor me was seeing family.  Oh I do miss seeing people.  

Have doctor tomorrow morning to begin process for heart monitoring - expecting a long wait for that. Grocery delivery tomorrow afternoon - need to finish that off.

Happy Tuesday all.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Schumi.  Hail stones?  Ack, it is April, right?  Hope warmer weather is headed your way soon.  Yay for hair salon opening shortly. I hope travel opens for you soon too.  Dinner sounds good. 

Julie, good morning and hope you are feeling good, had some coffee, and a walk with Louie, even if a short one in the garden. I hope your doctor’s appointment goes well tomorrow. Hope they have a way to help your fainting feeling. Yeah, I have had the big zoo’s membership since older one was a baby. The little zoo, not every year had a membership since little one became a teen. Hope the Chester Zoo offers membership for you when they open.

Ah yes, the day Mac can have her Taco Bell dinner. Hope all is well with you. Glad your Fall plans are made too.

And so, this is that day of the week homies dream of eating tacos. Why it is a Taco Tuesday.

And yay, before we go back to that Spring wanting to feel more like Winter temps, a gorgeous sunny day, high of 70F again. Woot! A no jacket sunglasses wearing lunchtime walk planned.

But as every week day early mornings routines, that tea pot is one of the items needed to be ready. Woot! Tea for me.

Terrific Taco Tuesday to all the homies.  Wake up, a tea and taco day.


----------



## schumigirl

Yep Lynne, hailstones and light snow Sunday night into Monday with high winds.........have to remind us it is April......your weather sounds nice......nice to hear you have sunshine, enjoy that walk. Our walks had one thing in common.....I did have sunglasses on as the sun is brilliant......it`s just freezing.



mac....wouldn`t mind the weather you`re having......that`s much more suited to me......sounds lovely where you are.





We did brave a walk after shopping this morning........real feel of -2c......and a bitter breeze, but we did 8,000 steps and patted ourselves on the back as usually we`d have got to the end of our driveway and change our minds as it was so cold.......not today. 

But, came home to the sad news that the British actor Paul Ritter has died aged 54. 

Anyone who watched Chernobyl will know him as the character everyone hated Anatoly Dyatlov........and much loved in the wonderful comedy Friday Night Dinner where he played Martin......."nice piece of squirrel" and of course the most famous of his catchphrases...."s**t on it".......he will be missed. I know a couple of you know and watched FND.

On my own this afternoon, so a bit more reading of The Book Thief. It`s one of those books you just have to read with no distractions. 

Lunch first......


----------



## keishashadow

Need to spill my guts before the planned shutdown this am  Mac announced (thanks, hadn’t seen that!)

One more day with the GD, going to bop round to the outlet store to see if anything Strikes her fancy.  Then, come home & do a craft before a late brunch with her Dad before I wave them both off 

podiatrist appt went well yesterday.  Errant foot that was accidentally slammed in SUV car door by one of my DS 6 years ago resulted in existing issues being aggravated, new developments resulting from the trauma to it off & on since.  They had been pretty much beaten down into dormancy via treatment.  Yea!

This winter, a nagging new one popped up. This time steroid injection into ankle.  Have lost count of how many in other sections of that foot, however, that concept sure sounded creepier than it really was lol. Hope to see big improvement before trip end of month!

The mr mumbled if I was a horse they’d have shipped me off to my final fate by now lol


Lynne G said:


> And yeah, the poor pocketbook month of three taxes to pay. Sigh.


Seriously, that rite of spring stinks.  Was it wrong to be excited to have another month for me to finish my own & family’s income taxes.  The couple of accountants I know that do seasonal work aren’t quite as happy to have their work scheduled extended as it interferes with plans.


Lynne G said:


> Red tail hawk, porcupine, and just had to have 2 bald eagles shots.


Porcupine wins for cuteness factor IMO 


Charade67 said:


> can't remember what I last posted about my mom.


Sounds like she is being very well cared for & has a solid treatment plan in place!  Good luck


Charade67 said:


> it's really hard to tell if I will like something without seeing it in person first.


Amazon, free returns (which is what I did with the kiplinger-not a fan of the material and how it fit on me as to comfort.  I like one that confirms to body where I can wear it front, side & back facing as well as a cross body.  Purses/bags are so subjective as to what works especially when it’s primarily functional vs fashion in the parks. 

I’m a purse gal, when fanny packs came back into style, i was in my glory .  The park ones i use are far more utilitarian.  

Favorite is the brand medical & police use.  Everest.  Comes in sizes small enough for kids up to one I often use in parks (Xlarge). If you don’t want or need one quite that big, the Lg should suffice. It expands to handle anything you’d want to toss in there.  I spray mine with scotch guard for waterproofing

Newer favorite I haven’t taken into parks are the smaller than fanny pack sling bags.  Have been quite handy during covid for less fussing & no fear of ruining them when sanitizing with Lysol when i return home.   Vera has two sizes, i’ve The larger one.  Find myself using a smaller Hilfinger bag that is made of a scuba sort material lately.

Have fun shopping




Realfoodfans said:


> Have doctor tomorrow morning to begin process for heart monitoring -


Best wishes there it all goes well!   I was supposed to be set up for that too, then wound up admitted to hospital for a few days before it was shipped out to me. 

Said it servered the purpose, they got what they needed to know, so they chalked that off my bucket list.  Was glad to take the ‘easy way out’ there.


schumigirl said:


> Yep Lynne, hailstones and light snow Sunday night into Monday with high winds.........have to remind us it is April.


Time for mutha nature to quit with the april food jokes lol


schumigirl said:


> But, came home to the sad news that the British actor Paul Ritter has died aged 54.


Aw, he was so good in that miniseries.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Need to spill my guts before the planned shutdown this am  Mac announced (thanks, hadn’t seen that!)
> 
> One more day with the GD, going to bop round to the outlet store to see if anything Strikes her fancy.  Then, come home & do a craft before a late brunch with her Dad before I wave them both off
> 
> podiatrist appt went well yesterday.  Errant foot that was accidentally slammed in SUV car door by one of my DS 6 years ago resulted in existing issues being aggravated, new developments resulting from the trauma to it off & on since.  They had been pretty much beaten down into dormancy via treatment.  Yea!
> 
> This winter, a nagging new one popped up. This time steroid injection into ankle.  Have lost count of how many in other sections of that foot, however, that concept sure sounded creepier than it really was lol. Hope to see big improvement before trip end of month!
> 
> The mr mumbled if I was a horse they’d have shipped me off to my final fate by now lol
> 
> Seriously, that rite of spring stinks.  Was it wrong to be excited to have another month for me to finish my own & family’s income taxes.  The couple of accountants I know that do seasonal work aren’t quite as happy to have their work scheduled extended as it interferes with plans.
> 
> Porcupine wins for cuteness factor IMO
> 
> Sounds like she is being very well cared for & has a solid treatment plan in place!  Good luck
> 
> Amazon, free returns (which is what I did with the kiplinger-not a fan of the material and how it fit on me as to comfort.  I like one that confirms to body where I can wear it front, side & back facing as well as a cross body.  Purses/bags are so subjective as to what works especially when it’s primarily functional vs fashion in the parks.
> 
> I’m a purse gal, when fanny packs came back into style, i was in my glory .  The park ones i use are far more utilitarian.
> 
> Favorite is the brand medical & police use.  Everest.  Comes in sizes small enough for kids up to one I often use in parks (Xlarge). If you don’t want or need one quite that big, the Lg should suffice. It expands to handle anything you’d want to toss in there.  I spray mine with scotch guard for waterproofing
> 
> Newer favorite I haven’t taken into parks are the smaller than fanny pack sling bags.  Have been quite handy during covid for less fussing & no fear of ruining them when sanitizing with Lysol when i return home.   Vera has two sizes, i’ve The larger one.  Find myself using a smaller Hilfinger bag that is made of a scuba sort material lately.
> 
> Have fun shopping
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes there it all goes well!   I was supposed to be set up for that too, then wound up admitted to hospital for a few days before it was shipped out to me.
> 
> Said it servered the purpose, they got what they needed to know, so they chalked that off my bucket list.  Was glad to take the ‘easy way out’ there.
> 
> Time for mutha nature to quit with the april food jokes lol
> 
> Aw, he was so good in that miniseries.



You sprung to mind earlier when one of my friends mentioned ordering a Vera Bradley bag for her birthday.......she loves them.....I had no idea she had as many. Did you mention a Haunted Mansion one to me at some point?? I think if there is one, I have her birthday solved......

I did google that name..... I recognised the other name it`s known as, only through working with my friend when I was her practice manager, some names stick.

Yes, time for some heat over here....even my mum was complaining how cold it was, and she`s like Kyle....never feels it. Even he`s been wrapped up when he has gone out.




Feet up and book time now........

And it`s snowing again......light, but it`s snowing 🌨


----------



## keishashadow

There are current WDW & HP themed prints for VB.  As much as I like tthe brand, can’t say those non-retired prints float my boat.  Disneyshopping a good place to look for those.  I do adore the HM prints I have in the Dooney & Burkes.  

Snow?  My sympathies 

Time to start the bacon, the troops still snoozing, hut-hut.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> There are current WDW & HP themed prints for VB.  As much as I like tthe brand, can’t say those non-retired prints float my boat.  Disneyshopping a good place to look for those.  I do adore the HM prints I have in the Dooney & Burkes.
> 
> Snow?  My sympathies
> 
> Time to start the bacon, the troops still snoozing, hut-hut.



I`m getting my brands mixed up Keisha.....I was thinking of the D&B Haunted Mansion.......doh!!  Even I`m tempted by them. I only have some HM tea towels and mugs, and I`m sure I have a salt and pepper shaker set somewhere........

Yes, I`m not keen on the HP VB either......




Yep, snow is coming and going last hour or so.....pretty horrible outside. 

Yes, that`s a good idea, maybe we should rent a dog to walk. 

My friend Felicity would lend us hers anytime, but I`d be terrified they`d run away. The dogs do know us well, but I`d still be petrified they wouldn`t come back when we let them off the leash and we lost them.  Couldn`t have that conversation!!!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> I have a black Kipling convertible bag.  Though only use it as a fanny pack, Charade.  I love it.  Has 3 zippered compartments, with the biggest having a inside zippered pocket.  Also has a little outside pocket. I put my coin change in the inside zipper, carry a small wallet for cards and license, that wallet and my sunglasses fit in the largest zipper part, and also held a small BBW hand sanitizer too, second largest holds my 7 Plus iPhone in lifeproof case, and last zipper holds my photo card and receipts I keep.  Outside little one holds my train ticket.  Keep my room key and AP in my lanyard.  I found that bag at Macy’s, though you can get that brand at other places.  Hope that helps.
> 
> Should have colored my eggs green. Ham and eggs for dinner, with a tossed salad. Yum.
> 
> And Charade and Paris, cute story of that young otter. She was found orphaned, so came to zoo for old male otter to show her how to be an otter. They are always seen together now. And always entertaining. Was nice, as after our brunch, we walked around the zoo. And almost all were out, as looked like it was just past feeding time.
> 
> Ah, have a most peaceful night.  I will be up long before the boards go off for an hour tomorrow morning.  Thanks Mac for that notice.


I love that otter story!  Just proves that animals possess love/emotions...more than we know.  Makes me happy thinking about it!!



schumigirl said:


> Lori......sounds like a lovely day was had all round. Lemon desserts are one of my favourite....apparently I`m odd in not being fond of chocolate......I still hide their Easter baskets too.....again, some think I`m odd.....don`t care......but sounds lovely, and 3 desserts are better than one!!
> 
> Your weather is so much better than ours......tell me more.......lol.......
> 
> 
> 
> Charade, yes, glad your mum is going to a good facility till she gets better. And nice to know she has your cousin there. Hope her appointment tomorrow goes well.
> 
> I use a Kipling Multiple. It holds a lot and apart from the two rides with metal detectors, it goes on every ride without affecting the harness. It holds quite a lot of items and has little compartments that are handy. I haven`t seen a better one anywhere. It does work as a smaller cross body bag too. It`s not dressy nor fancy, but it works well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is so nice the Dis is back. Glad I was so busy yesterday and didn`t notice so much it wasn`t there.
> 
> Had the coldest weather though. Hailstones and snow for a time back and forward. It was forecast though, add in the high winds and low temps it was bitterly cold. And weirdly the sun was the brightest it`s been for a long time....looked gorgeous, unless you went out in it.
> 
> Wind seems to have died down a little this morning, it is beautiful looking, but 0c this morning and won`t go above 3c which is 36F, but will feel colder with the chill. I think we need to go out for some fresh veg after the weekend. Might be a quick visit out, doubt we`ll be out walking today until it warms up some, that wind is biting straight from the sea.
> 
> Boris didn`t tell us anything we didn`t already know yesterday.....hair salons open Monday though...big woohoo there! Travel still not decided, but looking positive for the future......when though in the future is a different matter.....lol.......
> 
> Pulled pork for dinner tonight, made the bbq sauce yesterday and will do some sweet potato wedges, they`ll have regular wedges.
> 
> Bacon, brie and cranberry grilled sandwiches for lunch today, definitely no cold meals today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have the best Tuesday.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Not nice weather at all!  Fingers crossed we don't drop that low for temps again this spring!



Realfoodfans said:


> Morning all.  Yes lemon meringue a favourite here too - but chocolate also.  DIL messaged the following morning to say when she got up the leftover chocolate Easter egg cake was shouting at her but she resisted until DS returned home from work!
> 
> Looking to buy membership of Chester Zoo soon Lynne. We have missed going. They have announced tickets available from next Monday when they reopen for members only but I’m still hanging on. Love otters. They are returning in the wild to one of our favourite places called .....the river otter. Also living in the river Sid near where our holiday home was.
> 
> Yesterday was much nicer than expected though colder we didn’t get snow.  Today again perfect blue sky but cars covered in ice though melted now.  Very still and quiet first thing.
> 
> As it looks like we will be living here at least another 6 months we are taking some more items up to our storage unit so we can get easier access to summer things in the garage.  Hopefully locate my sewing machine there too as I will need it to back my patchwork.
> 
> Glad everyone has enjoyed their Easter - best bfor me was seeing family.  Oh I do miss seeing people.
> 
> Have doctor tomorrow morning to begin process for heart monitoring - expecting a long wait for that. Grocery delivery tomorrow afternoon - need to finish that off.
> 
> Happy Tuesday all.


Hope your doctor appointment goes well!!!!



keishashadow said:


> Need to spill my guts before the planned shutdown this am  Mac announced (thanks, hadn’t seen that!)
> 
> One more day with the GD, going to bop round to the outlet store to see if anything Strikes her fancy.  Then, come home & do a craft before a late brunch with her Dad before I wave them both off
> 
> podiatrist appt went well yesterday.  Errant foot that was accidentally slammed in SUV car door by one of my DS 6 years ago resulted in existing issues being aggravated, new developments resulting from the trauma to it off & on since.  They had been pretty much beaten down into dormancy via treatment.  Yea!
> 
> This winter, a nagging new one popped up. This time steroid injection into ankle.  Have lost count of how many in other sections of that foot, however, that concept sure sounded creepier than it really was lol. Hope to see big improvement before trip end of month!
> 
> The mr mumbled if I was a horse they’d have shipped me off to my final fate by now lol
> 
> Seriously, that rite of spring stinks.  Was it wrong to be excited to have another month for me to finish my own & family’s income taxes.  The couple of accountants I know that do seasonal work aren’t quite as happy to have their work scheduled extended as it interferes with plans.
> 
> Porcupine wins for cuteness factor IMO
> 
> Sounds like she is being very well cared for & has a solid treatment plan in place!  Good luck
> 
> Amazon, free returns (which is what I did with the kiplinger-not a fan of the material and how it fit on me as to comfort.  I like one that confirms to body where I can wear it front, side & back facing as well as a cross body.  Purses/bags are so subjective as to what works especially when it’s primarily functional vs fashion in the parks.
> 
> I’m a purse gal, when fanny packs came back into style, i was in my glory .  The park ones i use are far more utilitarian.
> 
> Favorite is the brand medical & police use.  Everest.  Comes in sizes small enough for kids up to one I often use in parks (Xlarge). If you don’t want or need one quite that big, the Lg should suffice. It expands to handle anything you’d want to toss in there.  I spray mine with scotch guard for waterproofing
> 
> Newer favorite I haven’t taken into parks are the smaller than fanny pack sling bags.  Have been quite handy during covid for less fussing & no fear of ruining them when sanitizing with Lysol when i return home.   Vera has two sizes, i’ve The larger one.  Find myself using a smaller Hilfinger bag that is made of a scuba sort material lately.
> 
> Have fun shopping
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes there it all goes well!   I was supposed to be set up for that too, then wound up admitted to hospital for a few days before it was shipped out to me.
> 
> Said it servered the purpose, they got what they needed to know, so they chalked that off my bucket list.  Was glad to take the ‘easy way out’ there.
> 
> Time for mutha nature to quit with the april food jokes lol
> 
> Aw, he was so good in that miniseries.


I hope you're able to get your foot into good shape!  

Sounds like you had a fabulous time with your granddaughter!!!!



keishashadow said:


> There are current WDW & HP themed prints for VB.  As much as I like tthe brand, can’t say those non-retired prints float my boat.  Disneyshopping a good place to look for those.  I do adore the HM prints I have in the Dooney & Burkes.
> 
> Snow?  My sympathies
> 
> Time to start the bacon, the troops still snoozing, hut-hut.


I have a HM theme Dooney & Bourke too.  Love it!!!






Well, all this talk about lemon desserts really got to me!   Had a slice for breakfast with my coffee!!
Is that wrong??  I think not, hee hee!!

We used to have an annual membership to the Milwaukee zoo when DD was younger.  It's open year round, and is a top rated attraction.  May need to have a visit again this summer....its been too long.

Need to run a few errands, and then back outside!  It's going to get to 76 degrees today.....that may be a record high for us this time of year!!!!  I may even do some weeding in the stones around the house....any excuse to stay out longer!


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Yes, that`s a good idea, maybe we should rent a dog to walk.


I have an extremely energetic lab that I can rent to you....cheap! 
In fact, I would likely pay someone to take her on, lol!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Keisha it sounds like you’ve had a lovely time with GD. Hope your foot improves quickly.  

Will not need a new park bag this year but I do get cross body dog walking bags!  I have my best handbags and then the walking ones are whatever fit the bill - not necessarily branded as the one currently in use I spotted in a store with a dog print and perfect size with four sections - getting a little battered now it’s very well used.

We had an extended walk today.  Plan was to go out along the canal and back along an old railway pathway but decided to carry on along the canal and return as it was so nice and quiet - figured other pathway may have been busier with cyclists and horse riders.  We kept disturbing a large heron that was fishing along the bank - did see it catch once!

Not very clear but it is here on the centre of the picture.

DIL has been for midwife appointment today and all good. Goes every two weeks from now. 

Was planning a trip for some compost and seeds but it’s going so much colder decided to hold off a little longer.

Have chicken for our meal but not decided what to make with it yet so off to check the offerings!


----------



## schumigirl

​My afternoon weather has been snow, hail, sunshine, snow, sleet, hail, sunshine and then the wind gets back up.......

Sun is splitting the trees though......but freezing cold. Not much better tomorrow according to the forecast. Wind changes from Thursday.......should be better then.

Pulled pork was lovely, I think I made the bbq sauce a little spicy, but everyone ate it anyway. 

Going to watch some episodes of the very funny show, Friday Night Dinner tonight........crimble crumble.....


----------



## schumigirl

My cousin met Boris Johnson today.......she works with a section of the police and met him through that. Sent us a lovely picture.

Said he was lovely and very funny, in a good way. Nice to know. 

Almost pitch black tonight, but it`s almost 8.30, so should be dark by now. Only a few weeks and it`ll be light fairly late. Love those light mornings and evenings. 

Fizzy lemonade with a splash of blackcurrant cordial tonight.......


----------



## macraven

Schumi
Move to Georgia 
I’m sorry but you will miss the snow if you move here

Had to jump through hoops to get back on here
Had to make a new password as forgot the one I have had since the beginning of time ...2001

I have been counting noses for the homies that checked in today
Still missing many here

Give us a shout out or a pm to any homie so we know you are still kicking !

I’ll be counting noses in the morning to see if we need to send out the doggies to bring homies back home here!


----------



## Lynne G

Woof woof!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi
> Move to Georgia
> I’m sorry but you will miss the snow if you move here
> 
> Had to jump through hoops to get back on here
> Had to make a new password as forgot the one I have had since the beginning of time ...2001
> 
> I have been counting noses for the homies that checked in today
> Still missing many here
> 
> Give us a shout out or a pm to any homie so we know you are still kicking !
> 
> I’ll be counting noses in the morning to see if we need to send out the doggies to bring homies back home here!



In a heartbeat.......I won`t miss snow.....if I do I can visit Switzerland again.....lol.....sitting in a ski lodge looking out the window as we don`t ski......but do like the lodges.....

Yes, what a carry on getting sorted, but you`re through the hoops.......

I had a mass cull and spent almost 3 hours changing every single password I have yesterday.....every website and email. And of course some require to email you a code before you can change it....took a while, but it`s all done now. 

Now I need to memorise them as I use them.......


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> My cousin met Boris Johnson today.......she works with a section of the police and met him through that. Sent us a lovely picture.
> 
> Said he was lovely and very funny, in a good way. Nice to know.
> 
> Almost pitch black tonight, but it`s almost 8.30, so should be dark by now. Only a few weeks and it`ll be light fairly late. Love those light mornings and evenings.
> 
> Fizzy lemonade with a splash of blackcurrant cordial tonight.......


It's almost pink gin season!!



macraven said:


> Schumi
> Move to Georgia
> I’m sorry but you will miss the snow if you move here
> 
> Had to jump through hoops to get back on here
> Had to make a new password as forgot the one I have had since the beginning of time ...2001
> 
> I have been counting noses for the homies that checked in today
> Still missing many here
> 
> Give us a shout out or a pm to any homie so we know you are still kicking !
> 
> I’ll be counting noses in the morning to see if we need to send out the doggies to bring homies back home here!


I'm hoping to be a snowbird in Alabama someday....





The dogs have been well exercised, and are snoozing contentedly.

DH leaves for Texas tomorrow.  It's his annual golf trip (which was cancelled due to 'you know what' last year).  He flies down with a buddy and they meet up with a couple other guys.  Four days of golf, beer and BBQ.  A man's dream!!!
Since the flight leaves early tomorrow morning, his friend is joining us for pizza paninis and spending the night.  We live much closer to the airport than his friend does.

Lindsey placed 2nd and won $100 in a March Madness pool, with a $10 investment.  Not too bad!  She really knows nothing of the teams, and picks the winners according to which uniform she likes best, lol!  I guess it's as good of a strategy as any??


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> It's almost pink gin season!!
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to be a snowbird in Alabama someday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dogs have been well exercised, and are snoozing contentedly.
> 
> DH leaves for Texas tomorrow.  It's his annual golf trip (which was cancelled due to 'you know what' last year).  He flies down with a buddy and they meet up with a couple other guys.  Four days of golf, beer and BBQ.  A man's dream!!!
> Since the flight leaves early tomorrow morning, his friend is joining us for pizza paninis and spending the night.  We live much closer to the airport than his friend does.
> 
> Lindsey placed 2nd and won $100 in a March Madness pool, with a $10 investment.  Not too bad!  She really knows nothing of the teams, and picks the winners according to which uniform she likes best, lol!  I guess it's as good of a strategy as any??
> 
> View attachment 567064




Congrats to Lindsey......she did well! Any way that causes a win is fine.....

We have the Grand National coming up this weekend.....one of the biggest horse races of the year. We put bets on every year and usually win nothing, only race we do bet onas we know nothing about horse racing.....I think we have half the field between us.......I choose colours the jockey`s wear or just something about their name......very technical!! 

That does sound like a lovely few days away.......

Is there a pink gin season???  I`m sure we have two or three bottles of pink tucked away somewhere for a Thursday night, or any night.....





Think it`ll be an early night for us......sleepy already and it`s barely 10pm......unbelievable....but, can`t go to bed this early.....


----------



## cam757

Hello All,

Tried to post earlier today but seems there was another glitch.  Trying again this evening.

Hope everyone had a nice Easter.  Mom ended up not making it to dinner. She was not feeling well.  It was a nice dinner anyway and a beautiful day with the windows open.

Spent the morning looking for deals on car rentals for our May trip.  Finally found a good discount through the ticket broker we are going through to buy park tickets.  Car rental prices are absolutely nuts. I read that they sold off a lot of their fleet during COVID.

DS is on spring break this week. I worked yesterday but took of the rest of the week off and DH is taking off Thursday and Friday. Not sure what we will do but at least we will not be at work.

Tacos for dinner tonight.



schumigirl said:


> But, came home to the sad news that the British actor Paul Ritter has died aged 54.



So sad.  I was shocked when I saw this announced earlier today.  I LOVED him in Friday Night Dinners.  He was my favorite. Will be watching it tonight too.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

have been wanting make a quick stop in for a few days already. Been busy visiting the GD and kids over Easter. Slowly making my way through most of the other papers that don't get done while I'm away for a few days. I will have to read back a few pages too .


----------



## macraven

So happy seeing homies check in here!

I miss every one when they are missing for days or weeks or months.

Gave in and turned the ac on today
It’s now at 81 here and will be the same tomorrow.

Spring has finally arrived!


----------



## Charade67

Super busy day today. The downside of being off work for a couple of days.  I think I spent half the day telling people that we have a waitlist. 

Good news from WDW today. They are relaxing their face mask policy slightly. 




Lynne G said:


> I have a black Kipling convertible bag. Though only use it as a fanny pack, Charade. I love it. Has 3 zippered compartments, with the biggest having a inside zippered pocket. Also has a little outside pocket. I put my coin change in the inside zipper, carry a small wallet for cards and license, that wallet and my sunglasses fit in the largest zipper part, and also held a small BBW hand sanitizer too, second largest holds my 7 Plus iPhone in lifeproof case, and last zipper holds my photo card and receipts I keep. Outside little one holds my train ticket. Keep my room key and AP in my lanyard. I found that bag at Macy’s, though you can get that brand at other places. Hope that helps.


I've looked at the  Kipling, but am afraid it won't be large enough to go around my waist. I'm trying to lose a few pounds before Disney, but am not doing so well.



schumigirl said:


> I use a Kipling Multiple. It holds a lot and apart from the two rides with metal detectors, it goes on every ride without affecting the harness. It holds quite a lot of items and has little compartments that are handy. I haven`t seen a better one anywhere. It does work as a smaller cross body bag too. It`s not dressy nor fancy, but it works well.


 I'm okay with not fancy. Some of the bags I've seen are a little too fancy. 



schumigirl said:


> Boris didn`t tell us anything we didn`t already know yesterday.....hair salons open Monday though...big woohoo there! Travel still not decided, but looking positive for the future......when though in the future is a different matter.....lol.......


 I know you will be happy to go back to the salon. Hopefully travel won't be too far behind. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Have doctor tomorrow morning to begin process for heart monitoring - expecting a long wait for that.


 Hope everything goes well.



schumigirl said:


> But, came home to the sad news that the British actor Paul Ritter has died aged 54.


 I am not familiar with him, but 54 is way too young.



keishashadow said:


> This winter, a nagging new one popped up. This time steroid injection into ankle. Have lost count of how many in other sections of that foot, however, that concept sure sounded creepier than it really was lol. Hope to see big improvement before trip end of month!


Hope your foot is good and strong for your trip. 



keishashadow said:


> Favorite is the brand medical & police use. Everest. Comes in sizes small enough for kids up to one I often use in parks (Xlarge). If you don’t want or need one quite that big, the Lg should suffice. It expands to handle anything you’d want to toss in there. I spray mine with scotch guard for waterproofing


I saw the name Everest while I was searching. I'll look and see if I can find one.  I'd like to avoid online returns if possible. 



macraven said:


> Had to jump through hoops to get back on here
> Had to make a new password as forgot the one I have had since the beginning of time ...2001


 Glad you made it back in.



J'aime Paris said:


> Lindsey placed 2nd and won $100 in a March Madness pool, with a $10 investment. Not too bad! She really knows nothing of the teams, and picks the winners according to which uniform she likes best, lol! I guess it's as good of a strategy as any??


Congrats to her. B won one back when she was in high school. She got lucky. She doesn't follow basketball at all. I think she won a pizza.


----------



## keishashadow

[


schumigirl said:


> My friend Felicity would lend us hers anytime, but I`d be terrified they`d run away. The dogs do know us well, but I`d still be petrified they wouldn`t come back when we let them off the leash and we lost them. Couldn`t have that conversation!!!


Oh I’d be terrified to let mine off leash at public place


J'aime Paris said:


> may even do some weeding in the stones around the house....any excuse to stay out longer!


Ugh lol that’s a chore 


Realfoodfans said:


> Not very clear but it is here on the centre of the picture


Beautiful 


schumigirl said:


> Said he was lovely and very funny, in a good way. Nice to know.


Cool!  Now, if he will only get his ducks in a row re travel 


macraven said:


> I’ll be counting noses in the morning to see if we need to send out the doggies to bring homies back home here


I’ll scatter the doggie treats 


J'aime Paris said:


> It's almost pink gin season!!


All this time & have been missing the 5th season? Darn it


J'aime Paris said:


> I'm hoping to be a snowbird in Alabama someday..


Sweet home.  Never in that area hear beaches beautiful 


J'aime Paris said:


> DH leaves for Texas tomorrow. It's his annual golf trip (which was cancelled due to 'you know what' last year). He flies down with a buddy and they meet up with a couple other guys. Four days of golf, beer and BBQ. A man's dream!!!


Yeehaw!


cam757 said:


> Car rental prices are absolutely nuts. I read that they sold off a lot of their fleet during COVID.


That’s the explanation. Cynic in me doubts they surely aren’t above challenging the market rates


Charade67 said:


> Hope your foot is good and strong for your trip.


Me too. Took it for test drive today out & about tracking down hot toy,,,squish mallow...chameleon plush to be exact. Stoopid TikTok is to blame lol


Charade67 said:


> saw the name Everest while I was searching. I'll look and see if I can find one. I'd like to avoid online returns if possible.


Amazon so easy, print out the return label, affix to box & they pick it up on porch next day or u stop in mail box


----------



## Charade67

Several years ago I started posting on a Facebook group for Girl Scout parents and leaders. I left the group after B graduated high school but remained Facebook friends with a few of the women in the group. One of them was diagnosed with ALS back on 2016. He daughter just posted something indicating that she is in her final days. She’s only a few months older than me.


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Tried to post earlier today but seems there was another glitch.  Trying again this evening.
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice Easter.  Mom ended up not making it to dinner. She was not feeling well.  It was a nice dinner anyway and a beautiful day with the windows open.
> 
> Spent the morning looking for deals on car rentals for our May trip.  Finally found a good discount through the ticket broker we are going through to buy park tickets.  Car rental prices are absolutely nuts. I read that they sold off a lot of their fleet during COVID.
> 
> DS is on spring break this week. I worked yesterday but took of the rest of the week off and DH is taking off Thursday and Friday. Not sure what we will do but at least we will not be at work.
> 
> Tacos for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> So sad.  I was shocked when I saw this announced earlier today.  I LOVED him in Friday Night Dinners.  He was my favorite. Will be watching it tonight too.




Aww....hope your mum is much better now, glad you still managed to have a nice day. 

Tom was looking at rental cars in case we do make it in September......wow!! Almost £3,500 ($4,800) for our trip.......lol......they`ll come down, and that wasn`t for the full size SUV we normally get......gave us a giggle all the same. We do pay a lot more than Americans, but that`s taking the biscuit. If we try to book on an American site, it just directs us to the UK site. We can wait and see. 

It was a shock for sure. They kept it so quiet so not to fuss. He was a class act and so many genuine tributes from everyone who knew him. he could show one or two famous folks how to keep their private life private. We are starting to watch FDN from the beginning....it`s such a wonderful show. We`ll watch Chernobyl too, he was beyond wonderful in that as you hated him so much. Such a shame.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> have been wanting make a quick stop in for a few days already. Been busy visiting the GD and kids over Easter. Slowly making my way through most of the other papers that don't get done while I'm away for a few days. I will have to read back a few pages too .




Good to see you Pumpkin......hope you had a lovely visit with your family and hope things are good with you. 





macraven said:


> So happy seeing homies check in here!
> 
> I miss every one when they are missing for days or weeks or months.
> 
> Gave in and turned the ac on today
> It’s now at 81 here and will be the same tomorrow.
> 
> Spring has finally arrived!



Can you send just a little of your beautiful weather over here....please????  I`ll swap you some lovely freshly cured bacon........I know you`re tempted......lol.....

You need to talk more about the weather where you are......it`s the best!! 





Charade67 said:


> Super busy day today. The downside of being off work for a couple of days.  I think I spent half the day telling people that we have a waitlist.
> 
> Good news from WDW today. They are relaxing their face mask policy slightly.
> 
> 
> I've looked at the  Kipling, but am afraid it won't be large enough to go around my waist. I'm trying to lose a few pounds before Disney, but am not doing so well.
> 
> I'm okay with not fancy. Some of the bags I've seen are a little too fancy.
> 
> I know you will be happy to go back to the salon. Hopefully travel won't be too far behind.
> 
> Hope everything goes well.
> 
> I am not familiar with him, but 54 is way too young.
> 
> Hope your foot is good and strong for your trip.
> 
> I saw the name Everest while I was searching. I'll look and see if I can find one.  I'd like to avoid online returns if possible.
> 
> Glad you made it back in.
> 
> Congrats to her. B won one back when she was in high school. She got lucky. She doesn't follow basketball at all. I think she won a pizza.



I read about the Disney mask thing......hopefully a good sign, and in nice timing for your trip, which is getting closer every day!! 

Yes, looking forward to next week and this mop being sorted out with a good cut and highlights again.......

Hope your mum has a good appointment today. 





keishashadow said:


> [
> 
> Oh I’d be terrified to let mine off leash at public place
> 
> Ugh lol that’s a chore
> 
> Beautiful
> 
> Cool!  Now, if he will only get his ducks in a row re travel
> 
> I’ll scatter the doggie treats
> 
> All this time & have been missing the 5th season? Darn it
> 
> Sweet home.  Never in that area hear beaches beautiful
> 
> Yeehaw!
> 
> That’s the explanation. Cynic in me doubts they surely aren’t above challenging the market rates
> 
> Me too. Took it for test drive today out & about tracking down hot toy,,,squish mallow...chameleon plush to be exact. Stoopid TikTok is to blame lol
> 
> Amazon so easy, print out the return label, affix to box & they pick it up on porch next day or u stop in mail box




Along the shore most let their dogs off the leash, but two of her dogs could be five miles away before you blinked....the weineramar and springer spaniel are like bullets, well trained for them, but not so sure with us. The German Shepherd/Alsatian is too laid back to run....he`s all cool and looks at the other two as if to say....yeah you carry on.......lol. 

Yes, hopefully him and the USA will come to an agreement soon. My cousin said he was completely charming though and not at all like the blustering man he appears to be on tv at times. Took time to speak as many as he could. I like Boris, so I was glad to hear her opinion was a positive one.

I think I live permanently in that 5th season.......






Charade67 said:


> Several years ago I started posting on a Facebook group for Girl Scout parents and leaders. I left the group after B graduated high school but remained Facebook friends with a few of the women in the group. One of them was diagnosed with ALS back on 2016. He daughter just posted something indicating that she is in her final days. She’s only a few months older than me.



How sad to hear news like that Charade. It rings home more somehow when folks are around the same age. Hope her daughter has a good support system around her. 



Another week flying past.....

Another deceivingly beautiful day out there this morning......we have 30F with a real feel of around 22F. It`ll go up to massive high of 34F today........but we`ll still brave a walk this morning into the village I think as the wind has died down massively, at last. Sunrise was beautiful, also means I was up far too early.

Making a pie for dinner tonight, Tom has asked for a chicken and bacon one, so will make that later. My base is shortcrust pastry and a slight puff pastry top. Puff pastry I buy as it`s convenient, but make my own shortcrust and it "usually" works out ok. As it`s still wintery and cold feeling here, it`ll be just fine for dinner. 

Have some ladies and gents to call this afternoon, and then will read some of my book again. Will send Tom to the other room to watch some sci fi or other....he`ll like that. 

Have loads of bacon so doing bacon, brie and cranberry grilled sandwiches again today, Kyle just has some sharp cheddar on his. Not a brie fan. 

Feel like toast with marmalade this morning.......




























Have a happy Hump Wednesday    ​


----------



## Lynne G

Sing it. Happy Hump of a day Wednesday. Yay!

Ah yes, the day we say ah yes, a hump of day is here, as two more sleeps, and that shouts of fabulous Friday feelings will erupt.

Charade, ALS is a horrible diagnosis. Almost 40 years ago, my dad had less than a year to live when he got diagnosed, and died 8 months later. I am sending much sympathy and hugs to your friend. Never easy to loose a parent.

Pumpkin, good to hear family time for the Easter weekend.

Woot for Paris’s DD winning, and Paris enjoying pin gin.  Seems a fireball bottle appeared in our cabinet.  Older one said he wanted to try it.  Um, yeah, I guess.  I’ll still drinking my white wine I opened last week.

Pretty picture Julie.  Hope your doctor’s visit goes well today.

Keisha, glad your foot is feeling better.  Ha, that hot toy search.  At least my kids were not that into what was the hot toy.  Though I remember the toy hunting days. 

Schumi, Good Morning, and you have had some very cool starts in the temp readings. We have an above freezing day, an almost humid 52F now, with those pesky rain chances in the morning, and a sunny afternoon predicted. Yay to see that push in temp close to 70F by late afternoon. So sending some warm weather your way.

Ah yes, that hunt for breakfast, and a refill of my tea.  Week day routine?  Yes.  And this week seems to be dragging after that chocolate eating weekend.  Hence, need that longer weekend this coming weekend.  Need this Friday off?  Yes.  Woot!  3 day weekend to end this dragging feeling week.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good afternoon all.

Cam hope your Mum is feeling better now. Charade hope update on your Mum is positive.  Very sad news on your friend - let’s hope she does well - I understand some can progress very slowly with the disease.

Mac ready for warmth to return here.

Schumi did your cousin see Boris at AZ? Kev had old colleagues among those who met him too within his old Zoladex area. Everyone was very proud he finally made it - the original visit was planned for last year when he was taken ill.

GP one I’ve not met before was very pleasant but about to go on maternity leave so won’t be any continuity which I prefer.  All tests done 3 years ago will be repeated.  Could have started next week but we have made plans with the children returning so will start the week after with ECG and bloods.

Thinks Orthostatic Hypotension increased by the lymphoedema worsening in my legs.  Problem is they are so painful I find compression stockings agony. 

We had a walk with Louie afterwards - not a long one but some fresh air and gave him a run off lead. Grocery shopping due any minute so will be re-stocked.

Lynne you’ve made me think of tea and as once again told need to drink more I’m off to put the kettle on.

We’re starting to watch The Flight Attendant today. Love a binge series hoping it’s good.


----------



## Lynne G

Julie, at least you know some of what you are dealing with.  Aww, Louie got some running enjoyment today.  And yep, always a good time to enjoy some tea.  Nice kids are coming next week, as I’m sure all are happy about their arrival.  

Ah, spotty rain said weather guy.  But here, phone just flashed light rain to end in 5 minutes.  Quite the fast rain shower.  Just overcast looking.  Eh, hope those clouds part enough sunglasses needed for that lunchtime walk.


----------



## keishashadow

Another 20 degree above average day here = happy hump day indeed


Charade67 said:


> He daughter just posted something indicating that she is in her final days. She’s only a few months older than me.


Aw, a shame


schumigirl said:


> Almost £3,500 ($4,800) for our trip.......lol......they`ll come down, and that wasn`t for the full size SUV we normally get......


Even the compacts clocking in just shy of $550 a week   Probably cheaper to buy a used car & resale for a month long visit lol.  In all seriousness might just want to rent by the day for longer offsite jaunts & use Uber or towncar for dining


schumigirl said:


> The German Shepherd/Alsatian is too laid back to run....he`s all cool and looks at the other two as if to say....yeah you carry on.......lol.


I’ve never had a breed that wasn’t genetically predisposed to run  maybe current one would be a bit slower to catch lol


schumigirl said:


> My cousin said he was completely charming though and not at all like the blustering man he appears to be on tv at times. Took time to speak as many as he could. I like Boris, so I was glad to hear her opinion was a positive one.


Good to hear. Had figured it was his public persona on view. Would be exhausting to keep it up 24-7


Lynne G said:


> Sing it. Happy Hump of a day Wednesday


Gladly!


Lynne G said:


> Keisha, glad your foot is feeling better. Ha, that hot toy search. At least my kids were not that into what was the hot toy. Though I remember the toy hunting days.


I’m always up for a good scavenger hunt & happy as a clam foot seems to be responding nicely

Sad re ur Dad dealing with such an aggressive disease.   Has to be devastating for entire family. 


Realfoodfans said:


> Thinks Orthostatic Hypotension increased by the lymphoedema worsening in my legs. Problem is they are so painful I find compression stockings agony.


One of the various syncope categories, my Mom diagnosed ages ago after fainting spells   Hers of the positional changes as to trigger type

Here the Gold standard for diagnosis basic blood panel, ECG/EKG & tilt table test. Turned out she had anemia, low BP & dehydration at the time that were contributing factors

She complained so about the compression socks,  they did lower her original RX for them @ seem to be working just as well


Realfoodfans said:


> We’re starting to watch The Flight Attendant today. Love a binge series hoping it’s good.


Forgot about that one. Knocked off the first two myself then decided to wait for the mr as he ahem enjoyed her in Big Bang


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 567141
> 
> Sing it. Happy Hump of a day Wednesday. Yay!
> 
> Ah yes, the day we say ah yes, a hump of day is here, as two more sleeps, and that shouts of fabulous Friday feelings will erupt.
> 
> Charade, ALS is a horrible diagnosis. Almost 40 years ago, my dad had less than a year to live when he got diagnosed, and died 8 months later. I am sending much sympathy and hugs to your friend. Never easy to loose a parent.
> 
> Pumpkin, good to hear family time for the Easter weekend.
> 
> Woot for Paris’s DD winning, and Paris enjoying pin gin.  Seems a fireball bottle appeared in our cabinet.  Older one said he wanted to try it.  Um, yeah, I guess.  I’ll still drinking my white wine I opened last week.
> 
> Pretty picture Julie.  Hope your doctor’s visit goes well today.
> 
> Keisha, glad your foot is feeling better.  Ha, that hot toy search.  At least my kids were not that into what was the hot toy.  Though I remember the toy hunting days.
> 
> Schumi, Good Morning, and you have had some very cool starts in the temp readings. We have an above freezing day, an almost humid 52F now, with those pesky rain chances in the morning, and a sunny afternoon predicted. Yay to see that push in temp close to 70F by late afternoon. So sending some warm weather your way.
> 
> Ah yes, that hunt for breakfast, and a refill of my tea.  Week day routine?  Yes.  And this week seems to be dragging after that chocolate eating weekend.  Hence, need that longer weekend this coming weekend.  Need this Friday off?  Yes.  Woot!  3 day weekend to end this dragging feeling week.



Yes, very cool temps here Lynne. Not fun.

Hope you have some nicer weather and a nice long weekend. 





Realfoodfans said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> Cam hope your Mum is feeling better now. Charade hope update on your Mum is positive.  Very sad news on your friend - let’s hope she does well - I understand some can progress very slowly with the disease.
> 
> Mac ready for warmth to return here.
> 
> Schumi did your cousin see Boris at AZ? Kev had old colleagues among those who met him too within his old Zoladex area. Everyone was very proud he finally made it - the original visit was planned for last year when he was taken ill.
> 
> GP one I’ve not met before was very pleasant but about to go on maternity leave so won’t be any continuity which I prefer.  All tests done 3 years ago will be repeated.  Could have started next week but we have made plans with the children returning so will start the week after with ECG and bloods.
> 
> Thinks Orthostatic Hypotension increased by the lymphoedema worsening in my legs.  Problem is they are so painful I find compression stockings agony.
> 
> We had a walk with Louie afterwards - not a long one but some fresh air and gave him a run off lead. Grocery shopping due any minute so will be re-stocked.
> 
> Lynne you’ve made me think of tea and as once again told need to drink more I’m off to put the kettle on.
> 
> We’re starting to watch The Flight Attendant today. Love a binge series hoping it’s good.



Yes, but, she`s not involved with AZ.  Said he was lovely, and knew the area where her daughter lives close by in MSA, think he`d stayed at Mottram Hall at some point or knew someone who`d stayed there. 

Good luck with your diagnosis and treatment. 

We gave up on The Flight Attendant after 2 episodes. Didn`t like the format of it, too many cut scenes, disappointed as we like her. 







keishashadow said:


> Another 20 degree above average day here = happy hump day indeed
> 
> Aw, a shame
> 
> Even the compacts clocking in just shy of $550 a week   Probably cheaper to buy a used car & resale for a month long visit lol.  In all seriousness might just want to rent by the day for longer offsite jaunts & use Uber or towncar for dining
> 
> I’ve never had a breed that wasn’t genetically predisposed to run  maybe current one would be a bit slower to catch lol
> 
> Good to hear. Had figured it was his public persona on view. Would be exhausting to keep it up 24-7
> 
> Gladly!
> 
> I’m always up for a good scavenger hunt & happy as a clam foot seems to be responding nicely
> 
> 
> 
> One of the various syncope categories, my Mom diagnosed ages ago after fainting spells   Hers of the positional changes as to trigger type
> 
> Here the Gold standard for diagnosis basic blood panel, ECG/EKG & tilt table test. Turned out she had anemia, low BP & dehydration at the time that were contributing factors
> 
> She complained so about the compression socks,  they did lower her original RX for them @ seem to be working just as well
> 
> Forgot about that one. Knocked off the first two myself then decided to wait for the mr as he ahem enjoyed her in Big Bang




Oh those prices will come down Janet, just seems a little ridiculous we can get two flights for the cost of a rental car......thing is we do go offsite a lot, so we do need a rental car all the time not just for the odd day here and there. I`m sure we`ll end up paying whatever it is, but not $4,000 even if it is for 26 nights. It`s gone down since that price came up though.

Yes, he`ll run on his own, but when the other two want to play, he`s very stand offish.....lol....lovely natured dog, but trained well as he is a guard dog too. 

Glad the foot is doing good. Yes, Miss cuoco is a popular lady.......I did like her in Big Bang.....







Ever had one of those days. 

Morning was lovely. Despite the cold, we went out a long walk and came in frozen to the core.....walking when the real feel is in the minuses isn`t good. 

But, got a call from my mum. She has two brothers still alive and one of them was diagnosed with throat cancer a month or so back, I know I told some of you ladies. Well, looks as if he`s not going to make it through the day, couple of days tops. She lives about a minute`s walk from him but hadn`t seen him in a week due to one thing and another. 

To lose her sister in December was bad enough, but now one of her "wee" brothers......she`s so upset. One of my brothers is in with him now along with his granddaughters.

Really wish we could travel up there today. 

Hope everyone`s good.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> To lose her sister in December was bad enough, but now one of her "wee" brothers......she`s so upset. One of my brothers is in with him now along with his granddaughters.



oh no, that is horrible news for your family to weather. So sorry.

Unbelievable that this plague has taken away even our ability to mourn & comfort family in person during in times like these.  Hugs


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Congrats to Lindsey......she did well! Any way that causes a win is fine.....
> 
> We have the Grand National coming up this weekend.....one of the biggest horse races of the year. We put bets on every year and usually win nothing, only race we do bet onas we know nothing about horse racing.....I think we have half the field between us.......I choose colours the jockey`s wear or just something about their name......very technical!!
> 
> That does sound like a lovely few days away.......
> 
> Is there a pink gin season???  I`m sure we have two or three bottles of pink tucked away somewhere for a Thursday night, or any night.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think it`ll be an early night for us......sleepy already and it`s barely 10pm......unbelievable....but, can`t go to bed this early.....


Summer weather feels like pink gin season to me...just something about it.
Don't worry, I bridge the rest of the year with my Bombay Sapphire Gin, lol!



cam757 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Tried to post earlier today but seems there was another glitch.  Trying again this evening.
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice Easter.  Mom ended up not making it to dinner. She was not feeling well.  It was a nice dinner anyway and a beautiful day with the windows open.
> 
> Spent the morning looking for deals on car rentals for our May trip.  Finally found a good discount through the ticket broker we are going through to buy park tickets.  Car rental prices are absolutely nuts. I read that they sold off a lot of their fleet during COVID.
> 
> DS is on spring break this week. I worked yesterday but took of the rest of the week off and DH is taking off Thursday and Friday. Not sure what we will do but at least we will not be at work.
> 
> Tacos for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> So sad.  I was shocked when I saw this announced earlier today.  I LOVED him in Friday Night Dinners.  He was my favorite. Will be watching it tonight too.


I've noticed car rentals are sky high too!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> have been wanting make a quick stop in for a few days already. Been busy visiting the GD and kids over Easter. Slowly making my way through most of the other papers that don't get done while I'm away for a few days. I will have to read back a few pages too .


Glad you got to see your grandkids for Easter!!!



Charade67 said:


> Super busy day today. The downside of being off work for a couple of days.  I think I spent half the day telling people that we have a waitlist.
> 
> Good news from WDW today. They are relaxing their face mask policy slightly.
> 
> 
> I've looked at the  Kipling, but am afraid it won't be large enough to go around my waist. I'm trying to lose a few pounds before Disney, but am not doing so well.
> 
> I'm okay with not fancy. Some of the bags I've seen are a little too fancy.
> 
> I know you will be happy to go back to the salon. Hopefully travel won't be too far behind.
> 
> Hope everything goes well.
> 
> I am not familiar with him, but 54 is way too young.
> 
> Hope your foot is good and strong for your trip.
> 
> I saw the name Everest while I was searching. I'll look and see if I can find one.  I'd like to avoid online returns if possible.
> 
> Glad you made it back in.
> 
> Congrats to her. B won one back when she was in high school. She got lucky. She doesn't follow basketball at all. I think she won a pizza.


Pizza is a solid prize for high school age kids!  good for her too!



Charade67 said:


> Several years ago I started posting on a Facebook group for Girl Scout parents and leaders. I left the group after B graduated high school but remained Facebook friends with a few of the women in the group. One of them was diagnosed with ALS back on 2016. He daughter just posted something indicating that she is in her final days. She’s only a few months older than me.


That's incredibly sad....ALS is a horrible way to die....



schumigirl said:


> Aww....hope your mum is much better now, glad you still managed to have a nice day.
> 
> Tom was looking at rental cars in case we do make it in September......wow!! Almost £3,500 ($4,800) for our trip.......lol......they`ll come down, and that wasn`t for the full size SUV we normally get......gave us a giggle all the same. We do pay a lot more than Americans, but that`s taking the biscuit. If we try to book on an American site, it just directs us to the UK site. We can wait and see.
> 
> It was a shock for sure. They kept it so quiet so not to fuss. He was a class act and so many genuine tributes from everyone who knew him. he could show one or two famous folks how to keep their private life private. We are starting to watch FDN from the beginning....it`s such a wonderful show. We`ll watch Chernobyl too, he was beyond wonderful in that as you hated him so much. Such a shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you Pumpkin......hope you had a lovely visit with your family and hope things are good with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you send just a little of your beautiful weather over here....please????  I`ll swap you some lovely freshly cured bacon........I know you`re tempted......lol.....
> 
> You need to talk more about the weather where you are......it`s the best!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read about the Disney mask thing......hopefully a good sign, and in nice timing for your trip, which is getting closer every day!!
> 
> Yes, looking forward to next week and this mop being sorted out with a good cut and highlights again.......
> 
> Hope your mum has a good appointment today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along the shore most let their dogs off the leash, but two of her dogs could be five miles away before you blinked....the weineramar and springer spaniel are like bullets, well trained for them, but not so sure with us. The German Shepherd/Alsatian is too laid back to run....he`s all cool and looks at the other two as if to say....yeah you carry on.......lol.
> 
> Yes, hopefully him and the USA will come to an agreement soon. My cousin said he was completely charming though and not at all like the blustering man he appears to be on tv at times. Took time to speak as many as he could. I like Boris, so I was glad to hear her opinion was a positive one.
> 
> I think I live permanently in that 5th season.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How sad to hear news like that Charade. It rings home more somehow when folks are around the same age. Hope her daughter has a good support system around her.
> 
> 
> 
> Another week flying past.....
> 
> Another deceivingly beautiful day out there this morning......we have 30F with a real feel of around 22F. It`ll go up to massive high of 34F today........but we`ll still brave a walk this morning into the village I think as the wind has died down massively, at last. Sunrise was beautiful, also means I was up far too early.
> 
> Making a pie for dinner tonight, Tom has asked for a chicken and bacon one, so will make that later. My base is shortcrust pastry and a slight puff pastry top. Puff pastry I buy as it`s convenient, but make my own shortcrust and it "usually" works out ok. As it`s still wintery and cold feeling here, it`ll be just fine for dinner.
> 
> Have some ladies and gents to call this afternoon, and then will read some of my book again. Will send Tom to the other room to watch some sci fi or other....he`ll like that.
> 
> Have loads of bacon so doing bacon, brie and cranberry grilled sandwiches again today, Kyle just has some sharp cheddar on his. Not a brie fan.
> 
> Feel like toast with marmalade this morning.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a happy Hump Wednesday    ​


If you'd like, PM me your dates and i'll do some rate checking.  
The prices have been ridiculous as of late.  I hope this is not a trend that is sticking around!



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 567141
> 
> Sing it. Happy Hump of a day Wednesday. Yay!
> 
> Ah yes, the day we say ah yes, a hump of day is here, as two more sleeps, and that shouts of fabulous Friday feelings will erupt.
> 
> Charade, ALS is a horrible diagnosis. Almost 40 years ago, my dad had less than a year to live when he got diagnosed, and died 8 months later. I am sending much sympathy and hugs to your friend. Never easy to loose a parent.
> 
> Pumpkin, good to hear family time for the Easter weekend.
> 
> Woot for Paris’s DD winning, and Paris enjoying pin gin.  Seems a fireball bottle appeared in our cabinet.  Older one said he wanted to try it.  Um, yeah, I guess.  I’ll still drinking my white wine I opened last week.
> 
> Pretty picture Julie.  Hope your doctor’s visit goes well today.
> 
> Keisha, glad your foot is feeling better.  Ha, that hot toy search.  At least my kids were not that into what was the hot toy.  Though I remember the toy hunting days.
> 
> Schumi, Good Morning, and you have had some very cool starts in the temp readings. We have an above freezing day, an almost humid 52F now, with those pesky rain chances in the morning, and a sunny afternoon predicted. Yay to see that push in temp close to 70F by late afternoon. So sending some warm weather your way.
> 
> Ah yes, that hunt for breakfast, and a refill of my tea.  Week day routine?  Yes.  And this week seems to be dragging after that chocolate eating weekend.  Hence, need that longer weekend this coming weekend.  Need this Friday off?  Yes.  Woot!  3 day weekend to end this dragging feeling week.


Hugs, Lynne... ALS affects an entire family and is painful to see a loved one  suffer it.
A long time ago, we had a neighbor who died from ALS....just terrible...



Realfoodfans said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> Cam hope your Mum is feeling better now. Charade hope update on your Mum is positive.  Very sad news on your friend - let’s hope she does well - I understand some can progress very slowly with the disease.
> 
> Mac ready for warmth to return here.
> 
> Schumi did your cousin see Boris at AZ? Kev had old colleagues among those who met him too within his old Zoladex area. Everyone was very proud he finally made it - the original visit was planned for last year when he was taken ill.
> 
> GP one I’ve not met before was very pleasant but about to go on maternity leave so won’t be any continuity which I prefer.  All tests done 3 years ago will be repeated.  Could have started next week but we have made plans with the children returning so will start the week after with ECG and bloods.
> 
> Thinks Orthostatic Hypotension increased by the lymphoedema worsening in my legs.  Problem is they are so painful I find compression stockings agony.
> 
> We had a walk with Louie afterwards - not a long one but some fresh air and gave him a run off lead. Grocery shopping due any minute so will be re-stocked.
> 
> Lynne you’ve made me think of tea and as once again told need to drink more I’m off to put the kettle on.
> 
> We’re starting to watch The Flight Attendant today. Love a binge series hoping it’s good.


I'm sorry your appointment wasn't ideal.  Hoping a different doctor will be better!






Just a quick stop by!  Hope to check in later!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> oh no, that is horrible news for your family to weather. So sorry.
> 
> Unbelievable that this plague has taken away even our ability to mourn & comfort family in person during in times like these.  Hugs



That`s honestly the worst part of it all. 

it only seems a few weeks ago I mentioned to you and mac he had been diagnosed, and thought, maybe he`d last a little longer and things would be better for us to be able to travel up, to be there for my mum, but not likely now. 

She has my family up there though, so at least she`s not alone, and her other brother too. 

But, yes, it`s affecting so many people, people who don`t get to say goodbye to loved ones anymore. 

Thanks Janet. 

Off to lock myself in a book.


----------



## Lynne G

Hugs, Schumi.  And sympathy to your mom and whole family.   Horrible to hear, cancer is terrible.  

Hmm, thinking older one has made grilled cheese sandwiches.  Little one was not amused, so soup was her lunch.  Did wear sunglasses, yay!


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> Another 20 degree above average day here = happy hump day indeed
> 
> Aw, a shame
> 
> Even the compacts clocking in just shy of $550 a week   Probably cheaper to buy a used car & resale for a month long visit lol.  In all seriousness might just want to rent by the day for longer offsite jaunts & use Uber or towncar for dining
> 
> I’ve never had a breed that wasn’t genetically predisposed to run  maybe current one would be a bit slower to catch lol
> 
> Good to hear. Had figured it was his public persona on view. Would be exhausting to keep it up 24-7
> 
> Gladly!
> 
> I’m always up for a good scavenger hunt & happy as a clam foot seems to be responding nicely
> 
> Sad re ur Dad dealing with such an aggressive disease.   Has to be devastating for entire family.
> 
> One of the various syncope categories, my Mom diagnosed ages ago after fainting spells   Hers of the positional changes as to trigger type
> 
> Here the Gold standard for diagnosis basic blood panel, ECG/EKG & tilt table test. Turned out she had anemia, low BP & dehydration at the time that were contributing factors
> 
> She complained so about the compression socks,  they did lower her original RX for them @ seem to be working just as well
> 
> Forgot about that one. Knocked off the first two myself then decided to wait for the mr as he ahem enjoyed her in Big Bang


Today is the last day of our 5 day mini summer.  It's 76 degrees right now.  Outside on the patio with the pups.
Soaking it all in!



schumigirl said:


> Yes, very cool temps here Lynne. Not fun.
> 
> Hope you have some nicer weather and a nice long weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but, she`s not involved with AZ.  Said he was lovely, and knew the area where her daughter lives close by in MSA, think he`d stayed at Mottram Hall at some point or knew someone who`d stayed there.
> 
> Good luck with your diagnosis and treatment.
> 
> We gave up on The Flight Attendant after 2 episodes. Didn`t like the format of it, too many cut scenes, disappointed as we like her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh those prices will come down Janet, just seems a little ridiculous we can get two flights for the cost of a rental car......thing is we do go offsite a lot, so we do need a rental car all the time not just for the odd day here and there. I`m sure we`ll end up paying whatever it is, but not $4,000 even if it is for 26 nights. It`s gone down since that price came up though.
> 
> Yes, he`ll run on his own, but when the other two want to play, he`s very stand offish.....lol....lovely natured dog, but trained well as he is a guard dog too.
> 
> Glad the foot is doing good. Yes, Miss cuoco is a popular lady.......I did like her in Big Bang.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever had one of those days.
> 
> Morning was lovely. Despite the cold, we went out a long walk and came in frozen to the core.....walking when the real feel is in the minuses isn`t good.
> 
> But, got a call from my mum. She has two brothers still alive and one of them was diagnosed with throat cancer a month or so back, I know I told some of you ladies. Well, looks as if he`s not going to make it through the day, couple of days tops. She lives about a minute`s walk from him but hadn`t seen him in a week due to one thing and another.
> 
> To lose her sister in December was bad enough, but now one of her "wee" brothers......she`s so upset. One of my brothers is in with him now along with his granddaughters.
> 
> Really wish we could travel up there today.
> 
> Hope everyone`s good.


Oh, Carole!  It's been a rough 6 months for your extended family....
I'm very sorry to hear your uncle is so ill.  Please pass along my best wishes for your mum!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Off to lock myself in a book.


You definitely need some self care.  You are blessed with such a sunny disposition but, this will take you some time to process as it evolved so
Quickly.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Hugs, Schumi.  And sympathy to your mom and whole family.   Horrible to hear, cancer is terrible.
> 
> Hmm, thinking older one has made grilled cheese sandwiches.  Little one was not amused, so soup was her lunch.  Did wear sunglasses, yay!



Thanks Lynne. Yes cancer is one heck of a disease. Takes so many of our loved ones too often. 




J'aime Paris said:


> Today is the last day of our 5 day mini summer.  It's 76 degrees right now.  Outside on the patio with the pups.
> Soaking it all in!
> 
> 
> Oh, Carole!  It's been a rough 6 months for your extended family....
> I'm very sorry to hear your uncle is so ill.  Please pass along my best wishes for your mum!



Oh I wish we had some of your weather Lori.....sitting with the pups sounds lovely.

Thank you too Lori.....haven`t heard any news yet, and of course this is th enight everyone wants to call me, so when the phone rings I think it`s one of my brothers with news. I will pass that one of course 





keishashadow said:


> You definitely need some self care.  You are blessed with such a sunny disposition but, this will take you some time to process as it evolved so
> Quickly.



It has been so sudden. Yes, that sunny disposition is being sorely tested this last year.....but hope always prevails, nothing much keeps me low for long. I`m ever the optimist...annoyingly so at times I`m told.....



Still no news. We are just hoping they don`t hospitalise him so his granddaughters can stay with him. Hospital means he`ll be alone. Barbaric. 

But, did have a zoom call with my goddaughter earlier and saw the baby, which always makes anyone smile.....all are doing well there and she is the most beautiful baby. And growing so quickly....can`t wait to see her.....soon......

Off to splash out on lemonade instead of water......


----------



## Charade67

Good evening, Uneventful day today. I talked to my mom. She had a follow up with the surgeon today. He said that all is well and she doesn't have to see him again. Now she just needs to make an appointment with the oncologist and see what treatment she needs. I think my cousin is supposed to schedule that for her. 

Dh went to see the Kong and Godzilla movie the other day. He tried to explain the plot to me. At one point I stopped him and asked if it was written by a group of 8 year old boys. 



schumigirl said:


> Tom was looking at rental cars in case we do make it in September......wow!! Almost £3,500 ($4,800) for our trip.......lol......they`ll come down, and that wasn`t for the full size SUV we normally get......gave us a giggle all the same


Yikes! Hope that comes down for you.



schumigirl said:


> How sad to hear news like that Charade. It rings home more somehow when folks are around the same age. Hope her daughter has a good support system around her.


I think she has a husband. She also has 3 sisters. One of the sisters set up a Go Fund Me for her. The one daughter left her career and basically put her life on hold so she could care for her mother. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, ALS is a horrible diagnosis. Almost 40 years ago, my dad had less than a year to live when he got diagnosed, and died 8 months later. I am sending much sympathy and hugs to your friend. Never easy to loose a parent.


 I am sorry your dad had to experience that. I don't know a lot about ALS, but I've been watching Tina's journey over the past few years. She has been very open about it and posted to Facebook all the time. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Very sad news on your friend - let’s hope she does well - I understand some can progress very slowly with the disease.


It has been almost 5 years since her diagnosis. Sadly, it looks like her time is near.



Realfoodfans said:


> GP one I’ve not met before was very pleasant but about to go on maternity leave so won’t be any continuity which I prefer. All tests done 3 years ago will be repeated. Could have started next week but we have made plans with the children returning so will start the week after with ECG and bloods.
> 
> Thinks Orthostatic Hypotension increased by the lymphoedema worsening in my legs. Problem is they are so painful I find compression stockings agony.


 Hope you are able to get a doctor you are comfortable with and treatment that will help. 



schumigirl said:


> But, got a call from my mum. She has two brothers still alive and one of them was diagnosed with throat cancer a month or so back, I know I told some of you ladies. Well, looks as if he`s not going to make it through the day, couple of days tops. She lives about a minute`s walk from him but hadn`t seen him in a week due to one thing and another.
> 
> To lose her sister in December was bad enough, but now one of her "wee" brothers......she`s so upset. One of my brothers is in with him now along with his granddaughters.


I am so sorry to hear this. Prayers for your mom, you, and the rest of the family.


----------



## macraven

Carole
Sending you hugs 
I know you wish you could be with your family now, especially with your mum.
It will be hard for her to lose her brother


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good evening, Uneventful day today. I talked to my mom. She had a follow up with the surgeon today. He said that all is well and she doesn't have to see him again. Now she just needs to make an appointment with the oncologist and see what treatment she needs. I think my cousin is supposed to schedule that for her.
> 
> Dh went to see the Kong and Godzilla movie the other day. He tried to explain the plot to me. At one point I stopped him and asked if it was written by a group of 8 year old boys.
> 
> Yikes! Hope that comes down for you.
> 
> I think she has a husband. She also has 3 sisters. One of the sisters set up a Go Fund Me for her. The one daughter left her career and basically put her life on hold so she could care for her mother.
> 
> I am sorry your dad had to experience that. I don't know a lot about ALS, but I've been watching Tina's journey over the past few years. She has been very open about it and posted to Facebook all the time.
> 
> It has been almost 5 years since her diagnosis. Sadly, it looks like her time is near.
> 
> Hope you are able to get a doctor you are comfortable with and treatment that will help.
> 
> I am so sorry to hear this. Prayers for your mom, you, and the rest of the family.



Tom and Keisha, between the two of them had taught me to embrace movies like that......even sharknado has an appeal now!! But, before I had your opinion too.....I gave up and just enjoyed watching them for how bad they can be......lol.....

Oh yes, that price will come down......who is going to pay that amount for a rental car! 

Glad your mum is doing better, good news she doesn`t need to see him again, and just concentrate on getting better. Still sending good wishes for her. 

Thank you. It`s been a bad year for family deaths, but most of my aunts and uncles are of a certain age now, as my friends gently reminded me, I`m also getting to that age where we do tend to lose older family members....sad, but true. 





macraven said:


> Carole
> Sending you hugs
> I know you wish you could be with your family now, especially with your mum.
> It will be hard for her to lose her brother



Thanks mac......he got through the night as I haven`t heard anything, don`t want to keep calling and asking if there`s any news. My brother that`s there will keep me updated. 

Yes, this virus has been so cruel in the way it`s separated families, especially at the worst of times when you really need everyone. But, I`m happy that my mum has all my family up there. Not sure when we`ll be able to go up. Thank you. 





Well, some sunshine and cloud this morning, to get to around 50F today, so will go out our walk this morning. It`s breezy but not as bitterly cold as it has been this past week. Think the snow has gone, from this area anyway, further up North and Scotland may get some more. Then surely spring can really begin. 

Plan bacon sandwiches for lunch when we come back in our walk as we really do have a lot of bacon, then honey mustard chicken for tonight. Grocery delivery comes today after midday and we`ll go get our veg for a few days tomorrow, don`t need anything today. 

Got my usual phone calls to make this afternoon, that always takes up a little time, but it`s nice.





























Happy Throwback Thursday​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Carole this must be such a difficult time.  Will you be able to visit your Mum soon?  Really hope her brother can stay at home.  I will never get over Dad being on his own not allowed visitors at the end.

Charade Em wanted to take J to Godzilla but no plans in cinema opening here - movies going straight to online rental and that one definitely needs the big screen for monster fans.  Sounds like your Mum has done well with her surgery.

We are so ready to have some “normal” now.  My best friend in Yorkshire is a most positive, busy and upbeat person.  Last night we talked and she’s struggling now.  She always has her diary out and planning ahead - she’s finding seeing the empty pages how life will be and upsetting.  I’m going to talk to her again later - she has her granddaughter today and looking forward to that.

Not a good sleep so I gave up and got up early. Watched a movie and waiting for others to wake before I start on some tasks. 

Cool outside but bright.  Can cope with the cold as long as we don’t get the grey and wet days.

Sending hugs to all who need them and a wave  to those who don’t like hugs!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh almost noon for Schumi and Julie.  

Still an early enough start for me.  But glorious sunny 70 degree high day.  Too bad saying the weekend to be not so nice in the weather department.  Eh, another good reason to be a lazy one.

Eh, I’m thirsty this Thursday, so off I go to refill tea cup.  Yay!


----------



## Charade67

I am actually ready for work early today. That doesn’t happen often.

After work I need to stop at my eye doctor’s office. I have new glasses, but still not seeing as well as I think I should. I’ve been having issues ever since I had to get progressives.




Realfoodfans said:


> Charade Em wanted to take J to Godzilla but no plans in cinema opening here - movies going straight to online rental and that one definitely needs the big screen for monster fans.


We only have one theater open now and it’s one that usually shows movies after they have left the first run theaters. Somehow that are showing the new movies, but still only charging $2-3. I’m ready for theaters to reopen. I’m okay with watching most movies at home, but there are some that need the theater experience.

Time to go to work now.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> I talked to my mom. She had a follow up with the surgeon today. He said that all is well and she doesn't have to see him again. Now she just needs to make an appointment with the oncologist and see what treatment she needs. I think my cousin is supposed to schedule that for her.



Making progress!


Charade67 said:


> Dh went to see the Kong and Godzilla movie the other day. He tried to explain the plot to me. At one point I stopped him and asked if it was written by a group of 8 year old boys.


And you say that like it’s a bad thing 

That said, not my favorite, they introduced Godzilla too early in the movie.  Less drama, more action, bit of an overload IMO



schumigirl said:


> Tom and Keisha, between the two of them had taught me to embrace movies like that......even sharknado has an appeal now!



Coming soon...the prequel




schumigirl said:


> Well, some sunshine and cloud this morning, to get to around 50F today, so will go out our walk this morning. It`s breezy but not as bitterly cold as it has been this past week. Think the snow has gone, from this area anyway, further up North and Scotland may get some more. Then surely spring can really begin.


Nice.  I tend to walk a bit more briskly in the cold/wind but shorter distances.  Not thrilled to discover that it appears something is amiss in the electronics on the relatively pristine treadmill we have.  Hoping it’s a loose wire.   Naturally, out of warranty.  This makes #3 over the years that went kaput.  The mr will dig into it but last one was such a maze, never could get it to fire up again.  


Realfoodfans said:


> Charade Em wanted to take J to Godzilla but no plans in cinema opening here - movies going straight to online rental and that one definitely needs the big screen for monster fans. Sounds like your Mum has done well with her surgery.


My boys & GD went to see it early afternoon on Easter.  Here you can still rent out one of the entire smaller theaters for a very reasonable rate, up to a Maximum of 20

We made the popcorn, dimmed the lights & cuddled up watching it the night prior, on the mr’s ‘big screen’ in the living room...’free’ on HBO Max.  The streaming services have really kicked it up a notch over the last 6 months .


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hooray my hairdresser just called to say I am back in every Friday for my blow dry from next week.  A cut on week two.  Can’t wait.  Kev has dried it for me this morning but he’ll be glad to give up the job.

Lynne hope your tea was good and the sun kept shining

Charade hope you can sort your glasses.  It is something that needs to be right for sure.

Keisha that’s great you can get the newest movies - we can get some but not the biggest - want £15.99 to view in addition to regular subscription.  Cinema is a big thing for J - he could do Mastermind on Bond (his first passion) and now Superhero movies.

Had a phone call this morning from another of my close friends.  Her husband had a stroke three years ago and although he did well sadly lockdown has affected his well being drastically.  She is now going through power of attorney for him and said she really doesn’t want to go into town on her own to the three necessary banks (she is 10 years older than me).  She sadly lost her sister last year who she used to go with.  So I have offered to go with her next week. A lot of people have lost confidence.  She had a senior role at AZ travelling the world.  I was lucky enough to go with her a number of times covering product launches. Hard work but lots of laughter.  We did our tour of Australia with her and her husband.

We had a good walk with Louie this afternoon but just walked from home. Back and watching the end of The Flight Attendant series now.


----------



## macraven

That is so nice of you to help your friend out 
You will be good company for her RFF!


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Carole this must be such a difficult time.  Will you be able to visit your Mum soon?  Really hope her brother can stay at home.



As soon as Krankie says we can, we`ll be up. 




Lynne G said:


> Ooh almost noon for Schumi and Julie.
> 
> Still an early enough start for me.  But glorious sunny 70 degree high day.  Too bad saying the weekend to be not so nice in the weather department.  Eh, another good reason to be a lazy one.
> 
> Eh, I’m thirsty this Thursday, so off I go to refill tea cup.  Yay!



Enjoy that tea! 




keishashadow said:


> Making progress!
> 
> And you say that like it’s a bad thing
> 
> That said, not my favorite, they introduced Godzilla too early in the movie.  Less drama, more action, bit of an overload IMO
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon...the prequel
> 
> View attachment 567382
> 
> Nice.  I tend to walk a bit more briskly in the cold/wind but shorter distances.  Not thrilled to discover that it appears something is amiss in the electronics on the relatively pristine treadmill we have.  Hoping it’s a loose wire.   Naturally, out of warranty.  This makes #3 over the years that went kaput.  The mr will dig into it but last one was such a maze, never could get it to fire up again.
> 
> My boys & GD went to see it early afternoon on Easter.  Here you can still rent out one of the entire smaller theaters for a very reasonable rate, up to a Maximum of 20
> 
> We made the popcorn, dimmed the lights & cuddled up watching it the night prior, on the mr’s ‘big screen’ in the living room...’free’ on HBO Max.  The streaming services have really kicked it up a notch over the last 6 months .



Love the meme......lol......I`ve just noticed in our DVD`s is a rather odd copy of Sharknado meets Croctopus or something such similar.......who the heck ordered that and when........

We have been building up speed I noticed today, but did do our 10,000 steps which we didn`t think we would. 

Oh that`s annoying with the treadmill. Yes, hope a loose wire is all that needs fixing. 

Oh that sounds cosy with the viewing of the movie......as I won`t go to a cinema (hate them) that`s our preference for movie watching too, love it. I agree, streaming services are almost essential now. Our tv provider while good, we decided we don`t watch the movies enough to keep them, and price is going up £50 at the end of the month. So decided to get rid of them......all repeats, have most of them anyway on DVD, so why pay. We watch more Netflix or other now. 




It is blowing a hoolie out there this afternoon. Walked this morning and it was breezy, but not as chilly as it had been. Didn`t need a hat. Enjoyed our bacon sandwich for lunch just as the grocery delivery arrived......perfect timing. Sent a few things back as the boxes were damaged, no issues with refunds. 

Made a few phone calls and generally passed the afternoon away. Did have to go out quickly to the village store, had run out of mustard for the honey mustard sauce tonight......weird as we always have different types of mustard in the fridge. Have plenty now.


----------



## macraven

We changed our TV set up provider and no longer have hbo and the other movie channels
$250 a month and it was constant repeats of the same month
Our new big screen TV in the living room, does not have cc
Can’t get it but on one channel so I watch tv in the kitchen or bedroom most of the time

This works for me and the cats
Glad they have zero interest in sports on tv


----------



## cam757

Happy Thursday,

Had a nice night out with friends last night.  First time we have gotten together in months.  Went for drinks at a local brewery then sushi.  I was a little hesitant of the sushi place because it kind of looks like a dive but it was so good and the people were so nice.  They brought complimentary food and beverages all night. It was really nice.  We were kind of shocked at it at first.  That seems to never happen to us.  Started out with complimentary cucumber salad, then pineapple smoothies (which were delicious), green tea ice cream for dessert and sent us off with a complimentary volcano roll.  We will definitely go back. 

I did make my first vaccination appointment for the 19th.  I believe it is the Pfizer one. Could of got the appointment for next week but I hemmed and hawed too long and now have to wait til the 19th. Oh well, at least it is scheduled. 

Glad all of our UK friends are able to get to the salon soon.  I know you all will be happy.  Reminded me that I need to call and confirm my appointment. I am thinking it is tomorrow but they usually call me a few days ahead to confirm. 

DH is off today.  He was calling around to schedule A/C companies to come out to give us estimates on a/c replacement. We need to get it done before the heat sets in.  

We are taking DS to Top Golf today. It is fun and gets us out of the house.  

Sunny day today, I think a little cooler though. High around 72, then  rain for the weekend. 



keishashadow said:


> That’s the explanation. Cynic in me doubts they surely aren’t above challenging the market rates



Probably so. I will certainly be looking around in the parking garage to see if it in fact is true. 



schumigirl said:


> Tom was looking at rental cars in case we do make it in September......wow!! Almost £3,500 ($4,800) for our trip.......lol......they`ll come down, and that wasn`t for the full size SUV we normally get......gave us a giggle all the same. We do pay a lot more than Americans, but that`s taking the biscuit. If we try to book on an American site, it just directs us to the UK site. We can wait and see.



GULP!! That price makes me break out in a sweat.  I usually can find something for about $250 for the 5 or 6 days we usually are there but prices are double right now.  We like to have a car though because I do like to go to the outlets and eat dinner a time or two offsite.  



schumigirl said:


> Along the shore most let their dogs off the leash, but two of her dogs could be five miles away before you blinked....the weineramar and springer spaniel are like bullets, well trained for them, but not so sure with us. The German Shepherd/Alsatian is too laid back to run....he`s all cool and looks at the other two as if to say....yeah you carry on.......lol.



I have had Vizslas all my life, although my last one passed a year ago.  They are built like Weimaraners but are reddish in color and just as high strung. They loved to dart off and would not come back until they were exhausted, which took some time.  They were great dogs though. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Thinks Orthostatic Hypotension increased by the lymphoedema worsening in my legs. Problem is they are so painful I find compression stockings agony.



Oh no. I hope you find relief soon. 



schumigirl said:


> But, got a call from my mum. She has two brothers still alive and one of them was diagnosed with throat cancer a month or so back, I know I told some of you ladies. Well, looks as if he`s not going to make it through the day, couple of days tops. She lives about a minute`s walk from him but hadn`t seen him in a week due to one thing and another.
> 
> To lose her sister in December was bad enough, but now one of her "wee" brothers......she`s so upset. One of my brothers is in with him now along with his granddaughters.



I am so sorry, Schumi.  I hope your uncle can stay at home where he can be with his family.  I can imagine how hard it has been not being able to travel to see your family.  Sending big hugs.



Charade67 said:


> Dh went to see the Kong and Godzilla movie the other day. He tried to explain the plot to me. At one point I stopped him and asked if it was written by a group of 8 year old boys.



Lol. I thought the same when my son was telling us about it. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Had a phone call this morning from another of my close friends. Her husband had a stroke three years ago and although he did well sadly lockdown has affected his well being drastically. She is now going through power of attorney for him and said she really doesn’t want to go into town on her own to the three necessary banks (she is 10 years older than me). She sadly lost her sister last year who she used to go with. So I have offered to go with her next week. A lot of people have lost confidence. She had a senior role at AZ travelling the world. I was lucky enough to go with her a number of times covering product launches. Hard work but lots of laughter. We did our tour of Australia with her and her husband.



What a nice thing to do for your friend.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, nice to hear out with friends for Cam, and being there for a friend by Julie.

Yay for Louie getting an afternoon walk. And a woot for Julie having her hair salon opening and an appointment made. I so enjoy my pampering, as we have luckily had our hair salons open since last summer. Enjoy the salon blow out soon. And yes, my tea was as good as always.

Haha, the description of who wrote that movie, Charade. I don’t think it is on my older one’s radar, though he is a huge fan of both characters. I just watch those movies as fun fake cgi. Last of the ape movies, I was like eh just took 2 hours of my life. Good thing, we have Max too, and our movie theaters are open, so I will tell him his choice, but should stream, we have a large tv.

Haha, that Schumi should find that dvd. Hope you enjoyed your calls this afternoon.

Ah, that glorious sunny Spring day we are having. And even though I am off tomorrow, don’t care my three day weekend is predicted as rain filled. But hey, the temps will be in the low 60’s Friday and Saturday, but with time any rainy clouds come along, the temps will rebound. Sunday is to be the most rainy day, with 75 F the high. Woot!

And warm enough in my home and outside.  Shorts on for my lunchtime walk.  And yes, rocking those mirrored sunglasses too.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> We changed our TV set up provider and no longer have hbo and the other movie channels
> $250 a month and it was constant repeats of the same month
> Our new big screen TV in the living room, does not have cc
> Can’t get it but on one channel so I watch tv in the kitchen or bedroom most of the time
> 
> This works for me and the cats
> Glad they have zero interest in sports on tv



We`re the same with sports. Kyle enjoys the sports as he has the an extra box upstairs, but he said not enough to keep them. F1 is boring as heck now, so won`t miss that, but we can watch it on the dodgy box if we want......the movies aren`t worth paying for at all. 

Glad the cats don`t complain......and glad they`re improving since their visits to the vets.....





cam757 said:


> Happy Thursday,
> 
> Had a nice night out with friends last night.  First time we have gotten together in months.  Went for drinks at a local brewery then sushi.  I was a little hesitant of the sushi place because it kind of looks like a dive but it was so good and the people were so nice.  They brought complimentary food and beverages all night. It was really nice.  We were kind of shocked at it at first.  That seems to never happen to us.  Started out with complimentary cucumber salad, then pineapple smoothies (which were delicious), green tea ice cream for dessert and sent us off with a complimentary volcano roll.  We will definitely go back.
> 
> I did make my first vaccination appointment for the 19th.  I believe it is the Pfizer one. Could of got the appointment for next week but I hemmed and hawed too long and now have to wait til the 19th. Oh well, at least it is scheduled.
> 
> Glad all of our UK friends are able to get to the salon soon.  I know you all will be happy.  Reminded me that I need to call and confirm my appointment. I am thinking it is tomorrow but they usually call me a few days ahead to confirm.
> 
> DH is off today.  He was calling around to schedule A/C companies to come out to give us estimates on a/c replacement. We need to get it done before the heat sets in.
> 
> We are taking DS to Top Golf today. It is fun and gets us out of the house.
> 
> Sunny day today, I think a little cooler though. High around 72, then  rain for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably so. I will certainly be looking around in the parking garage to see if it in fact is true.
> 
> 
> 
> GULP!! That price makes me break out in a sweat.  I usually can find something for about $250 for the 5 or 6 days we usually are there but prices are double right now.  We like to have a car though because I do like to go to the outlets and eat dinner a time or two offsite.
> 
> 
> 
> I have had Vizslas all my life, although my last one passed a year ago.  They are built like Weimaraners but are reddish in color and just as high strung. They loved to dart off and would not come back until they were exhausted, which took some time.  They were great dogs though.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no. I hope you find relief soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry, Schumi.  I hope your uncle can stay at home where he can be with his family.  I can imagine how hard it has been not being able to travel to see your family.  Sending big hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I thought the same when my son was telling us about it.
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice thing to do for your friend.




You had me at sushi and pineapple slushies!! 

What a lovely night out among friends.....sounds a lovely place to visit and they certainly appreciated your business. I`d go back too. 

Top Golf is excellent. Every one of them seems to get good reviews. Yes, the car price is already down to £2,000 and will keep coming down I`m sure, anything under £1,500 and we`ll be happy-ish. Like you we do go offsite a lot and wouldn`t be without a car, as we don`t ever plan anything, it`s all off the cuff.

I`ve never heard of that dog before. But, not an animal person here.....don`t get me wrong, I love dogs, just don`t know a lot about them. It sounds like an Irish Red Setter, they are highly strung animals, but beautiful. 

Yes, happy to be getting to the salon next week.......

Thank you cam. I`ve been told he is still at home and is on a morphine drip, so it`s a matter of time. We have an amazing set of nurses here called Macmillan Nurses and they look after patients at the end of their life. Sometimes in hospices, and they make it possible for folks who want to pass at home to be able to do so....amazing group of mostly ladies who do the very best for terminally ill people. 

Yes, hopefully will be able to visit mum soon.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Thanks Lynne. Yes cancer is one heck of a disease. Takes so many of our loved ones too often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I wish we had some of your weather Lori.....sitting with the pups sounds lovely.
> 
> Thank you too Lori.....haven`t heard any news yet, and of course this is th enight everyone wants to call me, so when the phone rings I think it`s one of my brothers with news. I will pass that one of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been so sudden. Yes, that sunny disposition is being sorely tested this last year.....but hope always prevails, nothing much keeps me low for long. I`m ever the optimist...annoyingly so at times I`m told.....
> 
> 
> 
> Still no news. We are just hoping they don`t hospitalise him so his granddaughters can stay with him. Hospital means he`ll be alone. Barbaric.
> 
> But, did have a zoom call with my goddaughter earlier and saw the baby, which always makes anyone smile.....all are doing well there and she is the most beautiful baby. And growing so quickly....can`t wait to see her.....soon......
> 
> Off to splash out on lemonade instead of water......


Babies can always bring a smile to my face....hope the little one cheered you up a bit!



Charade67 said:


> Good evening, Uneventful day today. I talked to my mom. She had a follow up with the surgeon today. He said that all is well and she doesn't have to see him again. Now she just needs to make an appointment with the oncologist and see what treatment she needs. I think my cousin is supposed to schedule that for her.
> 
> Dh went to see the Kong and Godzilla movie the other day. He tried to explain the plot to me. At one point I stopped him and asked if it was written by a group of 8 year old boys.
> 
> Yikes! Hope that comes down for you.
> 
> I think she has a husband. She also has 3 sisters. One of the sisters set up a Go Fund Me for her. The one daughter left her career and basically put her life on hold so she could care for her mother.
> 
> I am sorry your dad had to experience that. I don't know a lot about ALS, but I've been watching Tina's journey over the past few years. She has been very open about it and posted to Facebook all the time.
> 
> It has been almost 5 years since her diagnosis. Sadly, it looks like her time is near.
> 
> Hope you are able to get a doctor you are comfortable with and treatment that will help.
> 
> I am so sorry to hear this. Prayers for your mom, you, and the rest of the family.


Glad your mom is on the road to recovery!



schumigirl said:


> Tom and Keisha, between the two of them had taught me to embrace movies like that......even sharknado has an appeal now!! But, before I had your opinion too.....I gave up and just enjoyed watching them for how bad they can be......lol.....
> 
> Oh yes, that price will come down......who is going to pay that amount for a rental car!
> 
> Glad your mum is doing better, good news she doesn`t need to see him again, and just concentrate on getting better. Still sending good wishes for her.
> 
> Thank you. It`s been a bad year for family deaths, but most of my aunts and uncles are of a certain age now, as my friends gently reminded me, I`m also getting to that age where we do tend to lose older family members....sad, but true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mac......he got through the night as I haven`t heard anything, don`t want to keep calling and asking if there`s any news. My brother that`s there will keep me updated.
> 
> Yes, this virus has been so cruel in the way it`s separated families, especially at the worst of times when you really need everyone. But, I`m happy that my mum has all my family up there. Not sure when we`ll be able to go up. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, some sunshine and cloud this morning, to get to around 50F today, so will go out our walk this morning. It`s breezy but not as bitterly cold as it has been this past week. Think the snow has gone, from this area anyway, further up North and Scotland may get some more. Then surely spring can really begin.
> 
> Plan bacon sandwiches for lunch when we come back in our walk as we really do have a lot of bacon, then honey mustard chicken for tonight. Grocery delivery comes today after midday and we`ll go get our veg for a few days tomorrow, don`t need anything today.
> 
> Got my usual phone calls to make this afternoon, that always takes up a little time, but it`s nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Throwback Thursday​


Everyone loves some bacon! 
I bought the dogs bacon and cheese flavored pup ice cream!!!  They are so happy!



Realfoodfans said:


> Carole this must be such a difficult time.  Will you be able to visit your Mum soon?  Really hope her brother can stay at home.  I will never get over Dad being on his own not allowed visitors at the end.
> 
> Charade Em wanted to take J to Godzilla but no plans in cinema opening here - movies going straight to online rental and that one definitely needs the big screen for monster fans.  Sounds like your Mum has done well with her surgery.
> 
> We are so ready to have some “normal” now.  My best friend in Yorkshire is a most positive, busy and upbeat person.  Last night we talked and she’s struggling now.  She always has her diary out and planning ahead - she’s finding seeing the empty pages how life will be and upsetting.  I’m going to talk to her again later - she has her granddaughter today and looking forward to that.
> 
> Not a good sleep so I gave up and got up early. Watched a movie and waiting for others to wake before I start on some tasks.
> 
> Cool outside but bright.  Can cope with the cold as long as we don’t get the grey and wet days.
> 
> Sending hugs to all who need them and a wave  to those who don’t like hugs!


Hugs right back!
I hope your friend can see the light at the end of this long road....it's been so difficult for too many...



Charade67 said:


> I am actually ready for work early today. That doesn’t happen often.
> 
> After work I need to stop at my eye doctor’s office. I have new glasses, but still not seeing as well as I think I should. I’ve been having issues ever since I had to get progressives.
> 
> 
> 
> We only have one theater open now and it’s one that usually shows movies after they have left the first run theaters. Somehow that are showing the new movies, but still only charging $2-3. I’m ready for theaters to reopen. I’m okay with watching most movies at home, but there are some that need the theater experience.
> 
> Time to go to work now.


Hoping the new glasses are better!



keishashadow said:


> Making progress!
> 
> And you say that like it’s a bad thing
> 
> That said, not my favorite, they introduced Godzilla too early in the movie.  Less drama, more action, bit of an overload IMO
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon...the prequel
> 
> View attachment 567382
> 
> Nice.  I tend to walk a bit more briskly in the cold/wind but shorter distances.  Not thrilled to discover that it appears something is amiss in the electronics on the relatively pristine treadmill we have.  Hoping it’s a loose wire.   Naturally, out of warranty.  This makes #3 over the years that went kaput.  The mr will dig into it but last one was such a maze, never could get it to fire up again.
> 
> My boys & GD went to see it early afternoon on Easter.  Here you can still rent out one of the entire smaller theaters for a very reasonable rate, up to a Maximum of 20
> 
> We made the popcorn, dimmed the lights & cuddled up watching it the night prior, on the mr’s ‘big screen’ in the living room...’free’ on HBO Max.  The streaming services have really kicked it up a notch over the last 6 months .


We didn't go to the movie theater very often 'before' .  It is much nicer watching at home!



Realfoodfans said:


> Hooray my hairdresser just called to say I am back in every Friday for my blow dry from next week.  A cut on week two.  Can’t wait.  Kev has dried it for me this morning but he’ll be glad to give up the job.
> 
> Lynne hope your tea was good and the sun kept shining
> 
> Charade hope you can sort your glasses.  It is something that needs to be right for sure.
> 
> Keisha that’s great you can get the newest movies - we can get some but not the biggest - want £15.99 to view in addition to regular subscription.  Cinema is a big thing for J - he could do Mastermind on Bond (his first passion) and now Superhero movies.
> 
> Had a phone call this morning from another of my close friends.  Her husband had a stroke three years ago and although he did well sadly lockdown has affected his well being drastically.  She is now going through power of attorney for him and said she really doesn’t want to go into town on her own to the three necessary banks (she is 10 years older than me).  She sadly lost her sister last year who she used to go with.  So I have offered to go with her next week. A lot of people have lost confidence.  She had a senior role at AZ travelling the world.  I was lucky enough to go with her a number of times covering product launches. Hard work but lots of laughter.  We did our tour of Australia with her and her husband.
> 
> We had a good walk with Louie this afternoon but just walked from home. Back and watching the end of The Flight Attendant series now.


Glad you're back with the hairdresser!  

You're a good person to help your friend in this time of need!



schumigirl said:


> As soon as Krankie says we can, we`ll be up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy that tea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the meme......lol......I`ve just noticed in our DVD`s is a rather odd copy of Sharknado meets Croctopus or something such similar.......who the heck ordered that and when........
> 
> We have been building up speed I noticed today, but did do our 10,000 steps which we didn`t think we would.
> 
> Oh that`s annoying with the treadmill. Yes, hope a loose wire is all that needs fixing.
> 
> Oh that sounds cosy with the viewing of the movie......as I won`t go to a cinema (hate them) that`s our preference for movie watching too, love it. I agree, streaming services are almost essential now. Our tv provider while good, we decided we don`t watch the movies enough to keep them, and price is going up £50 at the end of the month. So decided to get rid of them......all repeats, have most of them anyway on DVD, so why pay. We watch more Netflix or other now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is blowing a hoolie out there this afternoon. Walked this morning and it was breezy, but not as chilly as it had been. Didn`t need a hat. Enjoyed our bacon sandwich for lunch just as the grocery delivery arrived......perfect timing. Sent a few things back as the boxes were damaged, no issues with refunds.
> 
> Made a few phone calls and generally passed the afternoon away. Did have to go out quickly to the village store, had run out of mustard for the honey mustard sauce tonight......weird as we always have different types of mustard in the fridge. Have plenty now.


Our weather took the big downturn, as expected.  Much colder today and lots of rain.  



cam757 said:


> Happy Thursday,
> 
> Had a nice night out with friends last night.  First time we have gotten together in months.  Went for drinks at a local brewery then sushi.  I was a little hesitant of the sushi place because it kind of looks like a dive but it was so good and the people were so nice.  They brought complimentary food and beverages all night. It was really nice.  We were kind of shocked at it at first.  That seems to never happen to us.  Started out with complimentary cucumber salad, then pineapple smoothies (which were delicious), green tea ice cream for dessert and sent us off with a complimentary volcano roll.  We will definitely go back.
> 
> I did make my first vaccination appointment for the 19th.  I believe it is the Pfizer one. Could of got the appointment for next week but I hemmed and hawed too long and now have to wait til the 19th. Oh well, at least it is scheduled.
> 
> Glad all of our UK friends are able to get to the salon soon.  I know you all will be happy.  Reminded me that I need to call and confirm my appointment. I am thinking it is tomorrow but they usually call me a few days ahead to confirm.
> 
> DH is off today.  He was calling around to schedule A/C companies to come out to give us estimates on a/c replacement. We need to get it done before the heat sets in.
> 
> We are taking DS to Top Golf today. It is fun and gets us out of the house.
> 
> Sunny day today, I think a little cooler though. High around 72, then  rain for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably so. I will certainly be looking around in the parking garage to see if it in fact is true.
> 
> 
> 
> GULP!! That price makes me break out in a sweat.  I usually can find something for about $250 for the 5 or 6 days we usually are there but prices are double right now.  We like to have a car though because I do like to go to the outlets and eat dinner a time or two offsite.
> 
> 
> 
> I have had Vizslas all my life, although my last one passed a year ago.  They are built like Weimaraners but are reddish in color and just as high strung. They loved to dart off and would not come back until they were exhausted, which took some time.  They were great dogs though.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no. I hope you find relief soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry, Schumi.  I hope your uncle can stay at home where he can be with his family.  I can imagine how hard it has been not being able to travel to see your family.  Sending big hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I thought the same when my son was telling us about it.
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice thing to do for your friend.


Sounds like a fantastic night out with friends!!

Top Golf is a blast!!!







Been running errands while dodging raindrops this morning.  Looks to be an all day rain too....
DH made sure to message me that it will get to 82 in Texas today....what a brat, lol!  Seriously, I'm happy he's enjoying his trip.  He certainly deserves the break!

I'm thinking of picking up food for supper tonight.  Just need to decide what I'm in the mood for...
It's just me until Sunday, and I don't feel like cooking. Taking a day or two off!

I will meet DD for lunch tomorrow, and then I have a color appointment after.  Looking forward to both of those things!

On a whim, I bought some sweet mango mochi ice cream balls.  OMG!!  I'm addicted to those sweet little treasures already!  How did I not know about this fine treat??  I'm planning on buying a couple other flavors soon.  Anyone have a favorite to recommend??

I forgot to grab the dry cleaning bag this morning, so I may pop out to do that yet this afternoon.  Otherwise, not much going on here.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Aww, nice to hear out with friends for Cam, and being there for a friend by Julie.
> 
> Yay for Louie getting an afternoon walk. And a woot for Julie having her hair salon opening and an appointment made. I so enjoy my pampering, as we have luckily had our hair salons open since last summer. Enjoy the salon blow out soon. And yes, my tea was as good as always.
> 
> Haha, the description of who wrote that movie, Charade. I don’t think it is on my older one’s radar, though he is a huge fan of both characters. I just watch those movies as fun fake cgi. Last of the ape movies, I was like eh just took 2 hours of my life. Good thing, we have Max too, and our movie theaters are open, so I will tell him his choice, but should stream, we have a large tv.
> 
> Haha, that Schumi should find that dvd. Hope you enjoyed your calls this afternoon.
> 
> Ah, that glorious sunny Spring day we are having. And even though I am off tomorrow, don’t care my three day weekend is predicted as rain filled. But hey, the temps will be in the low 60’s Friday and Saturday, but with time any rainy clouds come along, the temps will rebound. Sunday is to be the most rainy day, with 75 F the high. Woot!
> 
> And warm enough in my home and outside.  Shorts on for my lunchtime walk.  And yes, rocking those mirrored sunglasses too.


Enjoy that sunshine and your walk!!



schumigirl said:


> We`re the same with sports. Kyle enjoys the sports as he has the an extra box upstairs, but he said not enough to keep them. F1 is boring as heck now, so won`t miss that, but we can watch it on the dodgy box if we want......the movies aren`t worth paying for at all.
> 
> Glad the cats don`t complain......and glad they`re improving since their visits to the vets.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had me at sushi and pineapple slushies!!
> 
> What a lovely night out among friends.....sounds a lovely place to visit and they certainly appreciated your business. I`d go back too.
> 
> Top Golf is excellent. Every one of them seems to get good reviews. Yes, the car price is already down to £2,000 and will keep coming down I`m sure, anything under £1,500 and we`ll be happy-ish. Like you we do go offsite a lot and wouldn`t be without a car, as we don`t ever plan anything, it`s all off the cuff.
> 
> I`ve never heard of that dog before. But, not an animal person here.....don`t get me wrong, I love dogs, just don`t know a lot about them. It sounds like an Irish Red Setter, they are highly strung animals, but beautiful.
> 
> Yes, happy to be getting to the salon next week.......
> 
> Thank you cam. I`ve been told he is still at home and is on a morphine drip, so it`s a matter of time. We have an amazing set of nurses here called Macmillan Nurses and they look after patients at the end of their life. Sometimes in hospices, and they make it possible for folks who want to pass at home to be able to do so....amazing group of mostly ladies who do the very best for terminally ill people.
> 
> Yes, hopefully will be able to visit mum soon.


DH is pretty into watching sports.  I don't mind when he watches something live or recently played.  
It's when he re-watches games/matches time and time again! ....I don't really get that??

Sounds like your uncle will be comfortable and surrounded by love....peace to him....


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Enjoy that sunshine and your walk!!
> 
> 
> DH is pretty into watching sports.  I don't mind when he watches something live or recently played.
> It's when he re-watches games/matches time and time again! ....I don't really get that??
> 
> Sounds like your uncle will be comfortable and surrounded by love....peace to him....



Thanks Lori.....yes, he has his granddaughters and son around him along with a couple of close relatives.

We used to rewatch many F1 races many years back......we loved the sport, ridiculed for it but didn`t care lol.......not now, they have dulled the sport down so much. 

Yes, babies always cheer us up.....but, you know me.....I don`t enjoy pity parties so don`t wallow for very long about anything.......so much to be thankful for. 

Sounds like a lovely few days you have planned and meeting Lyndsey will be lovely and hair too.....can`t get better than that!! And hope your weather picks up a bit.


----------



## Realfoodfans

schumigirl said:


> As soon as Krankie says we can, we`ll be up


 yes our chosen name too 

Cam that sounds like such a good evening out! Glad you have a vaccination planned. I love Vizslas - had Golden Retrievers all my life until we decided something smaller might be easier for exercising etc - took us a long time to settle on a Cavalier but he is a small dog with a big character

J’aime agree it’s nice to have some different food when you’re on your own.  Hopefully some normality begins for us from Monday and more options for picking up food or eating outside from then.

Finished The Flight Attendant.  It was quite good and a few twists that they have left open for another series I think.

Starting a new UK series now called The Intruder.  Hope not too dark.

Between us all we do use all our streaming services and lots of movie watching.  We have a beautiful old cinema not too far away that has been renovated and we were supporting that so hopefully it will reopen soon.

Hope everyone has a good evening.


----------



## keishashadow

Realfoodfans said:


> Hooray my hairdresser just called to say I am back in every Friday for my blow dry from next week. A cut on week two. Can’t wait. Kev has dried it for me this morning but he’ll be glad to give up the job.


Yea!


Realfoodfans said:


> A lot of people have lost confidence.


Young & old, sadly enough


macraven said:


> This works for me and the cats


Well, as long as they signed off on it...


cam757 said:


> Went for drinks at a local brewery then sushi


Nom, nom, nom


cam757 said:


> Oh well, at least it is scheduled.


Indeed!  


cam757 said:


> We are taking DS to Top Golf today. It is fun and gets us out of the house.


One of my DS mentioned the local top golf is a mile or two away from the cemetery tomorrow.  Believe he is still feeling the burn from that one lol


schumigirl said:


> Yes, happy to be getting to the salon next week.......


& another one gets the fluff


schumigirl said:


> and they make it possible for folks who want to pass at home to be able to do so....amazing group of mostly ladies who do the very best for terminally ill people.


Such a great service, too bad it’s difficult to obtain here.


----------



## buckeev

Just a quick "Buzzin' of the tower" to say howdy y'all! 

 Trying to finish buttoning up these plumbing issues. 5 different houses and?or buildings with busted stuff, getting close...
Orlando trip pushed. Again. Mid May...but we'll see. 7 cancellations/reschedules.   

Prayers and Pixie Dust for those hurting; physically and emotionally. Good Lord, this has been a draining 14 months.
Hugs Carole.  

Robert


----------



## macraven

Buckeev 
Always tickled pink when you drop in here!

You are always staying busy
No grass will grow under your feet...
As you are always ready to help others

Hope all going well for you and your family.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just wanting to do a quick fly by this afternoon. I finally have all the papers shuffled, collected and filed away again  I keep crossing my fingers that one day I will have the magic ticket to win a lotto so I can just lollygag around and not have to worry about putting in time for and 8-5 everyday lol



Charade67 said:


> She is now in a nursing facility for physical rehab. She has a follow up appointment with her surgeon on Wednesday, and also needs to schedule an appointment with an oncologist in Columbia to discuss treatment options. One of my cousins is the transport driver for the nursing home, so she will be taking Mom to her appointments.


I wanted to know how your mom was doing.  I had to read back.   I kept thinking of you and your mom while I was visiting the gd and kids.  I'm so glad she is recovering.  I hope that her recovery keeps getting better and better


Realfoodfans said:


> GP one I’ve not met before was very pleasant but about to go on maternity leave so won’t be any continuity which I prefer. All tests done 3 years ago will be repeated. Could have started next week but we have made plans with the children returning so will start the week after with ECG and bloods.
> 
> Thinks Orthostatic Hypotension increased by the lymphoedema worsening in my legs. Problem is they are so painful I find compression stockings agony.



I hope that the GP is able to find a treatment that provides some relief for you.  


Realfoodfans said:


> We are so ready to have some “normal” now. My best friend in Yorkshire is a most positive, busy and upbeat person. Last night we talked and she’s struggling now. She always has her diary out and planning ahead - she’s finding seeing the empty pages how life will be and upsetting. I’m going to talk to her again later - she has her granddaughter today and looking forward to that.


I hear you on that!!!!!!!!!!  We are eagerly waiting for restrictions to lift here.  They have just stepped up the restrictions again    One of the variants is spiking numbers again.  We have put both ds's on lock down again.  I'm trying to keep my chin up...but it's been a long 14 months here.  


cam757 said:


> Had a nice night out with friends last night. First time we have gotten together in months.


I'm soooooooooo glad you were able to do that!!!!!!!  It helps with our mental health to be with others.  We are social beings and need socialization.  


schumigirl said:


> Thank you cam. I`ve been told he is still at home and is on a morphine drip, so it`s a matter of time. We have an amazing set of nurses here called Macmillan Nurses and they look after patients at the end of their life. Sometimes in hospices, and they make it possible for folks who want to pass at home to be able to do so....amazing group of mostly ladies who do the very best for terminally ill people.


I'm glad that he is comfortable.  Nurses are the unsung heroes in so many stories.


J'aime Paris said:


> I'm thinking of picking up food for supper tonight. Just need to decide what I'm in the mood for...
> It's just me until Sunday, and I don't feel like cooking. Taking a day or two off!


Enjoy that break!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I would deliver a meal to you if I lived closer, just so you could enjoy the down time!!!!!


buckeev said:


> Just a quick "Buzzin' of the tower" to say howdy y'all!



 Buckeev

Well, I should head home.  Not sure what I'm cooking tonight, but I'm sure I'll figure something out.  Hopefully stop in a little later tonight.


----------



## Robo56

Good Thursday evening.  Sans family 



Hope everyone had a lovely Easter. I glanced back a few pages and it looks like everyone had yummy food.

Schumi so very sorry to hear of your Uncles illness......Hospice Nurses are truly Angels.  It is I’am sure comforting to your Uncle to be able to stay home surrounded by his family. I know it has to be hard on your Mum and you not being able to travel to Scotland. Sending lots of prayers for everyone.

Charade glad to hear your mom is progressing.

We traveled back to Indiana on Easter Sunday. Thought perhaps the traffic would be better while everyone was home celebrating. The traffic was good until just past Downtown Atlanta. Then it bogged down for awhile.

We needed to get home as I’am giving granddaughters Bridal Shower in May.  I mentioned this before I think. So I need to get going on things. The bakery I had spoken to at end of December to do the bake goods for the shower has gone out of business. So sad another Covid business casualty.

I also wanted to be here to help take some of the stress off of her pulling everything together for her wedding. She has been very busy with work.

I scrambled a bit yesterday and found another bakery to do the bake goods. We have Walmart, Sam’s and Costco bakeries, but very few specialty bakeries. I had a meeting with another specialty bakery yesterday. I showed them what I wanted. They are very nice and my sister said their bake goods are delicious. So one thing down.

Granddaughter M told me she would love a Tiffany themed Bridal Shower. She is the sweetest granddaughter. She is our last granddaughter to be getting married. I also did our oldest granddaughters Bridal Shower a number of years ago. So have a fair idea what goes into the planning process.

I had been invited to go along on her Bridal dress hunt with M a few months ago and I did not hear the bridesmaids discussing the shower yet so I jumped in and and asked granddaughter what she wanted. I contacted the Country Club where she is having her Wedding and Reception and they had a space available so that was done before we left for Florida.

I contacted a local lady here that does beautiful invitations and showed her some ideas and she did 4 mock-up invitations and M picked the one she wanted. They have been mailed out already.

Had a look at Pinterest and Etsy for Tiffany Themed Shower ideas. It has been helpful. It’s nice to see examples of someone’s else’s ideas them take the color scheme and and add your own style to it.

I now know that what the Tiffany color is called “Light Medium Robin Egg Blue”........LOL.

The contractor has cleared the farmland behind us already. It is shocking. The lady that owned the land son’s put her in Nursing Home and sold the farm to a contractor.......I would like to kick the son’s were the sun don’t shine. I know life goes on just sad.

Happy belated Birthday to any I have missed.

Hope all who are ill get better soon. Mummy dust being sent your way.

Have a good rest of the evening Sans family.


----------



## macraven

How exciting for handling a lot for your granddaughter’s wedding
She will be awed by how you make it magical and a dream come true!

That is a long drive you had.
Bet you slept well the first night you arrived up north.


----------



## keishashadow

Robbie - i just love how you make things happen!  Off to a great start there

So many empty storefronts here, many of the smaller, specialty shops have fallen on such bleak times.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh a Buckeev post.  Sending good thoughts your way, all will be awesome when you do get away with your bride.  

Robo, nice you are hosting. Joyful occasion, and neat theme. Sounds like all is falling in place. Hope you are doing well.

Pumpkin, hope you relax some. Good to hear all happening with you.

Evening tea, and now just chilling with crap on what to watch selection.

Was a 45 minute break for little one’s evening class, so stir fry noodles with vegetables was the quick dinner.  Good thing I had cooked pasta left over.

A most peaceful and pleasant evening, with that soundest of restful sleep.  Need that good night’s sleep, as that Friday feeling will be energizing your wake up tomorrow.


----------



## Charade67

The eye doc visit went well today. I had been having difficulty ever since I went to progressive lenses. When I complained to my previous doctor he just checked my glasses and told me I had the correct prescription. I decided to try a new Dr. and am still having difficulty seeing clearly. Today the new doc checked my eyes and told me the prescription was correct. Then he talked to the optician and suggested I try a different type of lens. The optician then called the lab and discussed my situation with someone there. The lab is going to send a different type of lens for me to try. Hopefully these will work better. 



keishashadow said:


> And you say that like it’s a bad thing
> 
> That said, not my favorite, they introduced Godzilla too early in the movie. Less drama, more action, bit of an overload IM


 I was just really amused. The more dh tried to explain, the more ridiculous it sounded. 



keishashadow said:


> My boys & GD went to see it early afternoon on Easter. Here you can still rent out one of the entire smaller theaters for a very reasonable rate, up to a Maximum of 20


 I wish we could do that here. We only have one first run theater here (Regal) and it has not opened yet. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Hooray my hairdresser just called to say I am back in every Friday for my blow dry from next week.


Yay! I know you are happy. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Had a phone call this morning from another of my close friends. Her husband had a stroke three years ago and although he did well sadly lockdown has affected his well being drastically. She is now going through power of attorney for him and said she really doesn’t want to go into town on her own to the three necessary banks (she is 10 years older than me). She sadly lost her sister last year who she used to go with. So I have offered to go with her next week.


 You are a good friend. 



cam757 said:


> I did make my first vaccination appointment for the 19th. I believe it is the Pfizer one.


 Dh has his second shot that day.  I had Pfizer and then only sode effect i had was a really sore arm.  Hope they are mild for you. 



J'aime Paris said:


> I'm thinking of picking up food for supper tonight. Just need to decide what I'm in the mood for...
> It's just me until Sunday, and I don't feel like cooking. Taking a day or two off!


 I rarely cook when I am by myself. I like getting takeout and having the TV all to myself. 



J'aime Paris said:


> DH is pretty into watching sports. I don't mind when he watches something live or recently played.
> It's when he re-watches games/matches time and time again! ....I don't really get that??


 Mine is the same way. He loves college football and will watch games that have already been played. I like to call it used football.



buckeev said:


> Just a quick "Buzzin' of the tower" to say howdy y'all!


 Hello. Nice to see you. 



Robo56 said:


> We needed to get home as I’am giving granddaughters Bridal Shower in May


You sound like you are going to be very busy, but enjoy it. A Tiffany theme sounds nice.

My phone just buzzed with the announcement that we are under a severe thunderstorm warning. Looks like we will be getting rain for the next few days.


----------



## Charade67

Forgot the meme I was going to post.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Yea!
> 
> Young & old, sadly enough
> 
> Well, as long as they signed off on it...
> 
> Nom, nom, nom
> 
> Indeed!
> 
> One of my DS mentioned the local top golf is a mile or two away from the cemetery tomorrow.  Believe he is still feeling the burn from that one lol
> 
> & another one gets the fluff
> 
> Such a great service, too bad it’s difficult to obtain here.



Hope all goes well today Janet.....





buckeev said:


> Just a quick "Buzzin' of the tower" to say howdy y'all!
> 
> Trying to finish buttoning up these plumbing issues. 5 different houses and?or buildings with busted stuff, getting close...
> Orlando trip pushed. Again. Mid May...but we'll see. 7 cancellations/reschedules.
> 
> Prayers and Pixie Dust for those hurting; physically and emotionally. Good Lord, this has been a draining 14 months.
> Hugs Carole.
> 
> Robert



Thank you Robert......yes, it`s been a horrible time for many people, hoping it`s light at the end of the tunnel time for so many. 

I so hope you get your trip in May, you deserve it so much. Will keep all things crossed for you! It`s not fun rescheduling trips. 

Good to see you though......hope all is well with you and your family.......




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Just wanting to do a quick fly by this afternoon. I finally have all the papers shuffled, collected and filed away again  I keep crossing my fingers that one day I will have the magic ticket to win a lotto so I can just lollygag around and not have to worry about putting in time for and 8-5 everyday lol
> 
> 
> I wanted to know how your mom was doing.  I had to read back.   I kept thinking of you and your mom while I was visiting the gd and kids.  I'm so glad she is recovering.  I hope that her recovery keeps getting better and better
> 
> 
> I hope that the GP is able to find a treatment that provides some relief for you.
> 
> I hear you on that!!!!!!!!!!  We are eagerly waiting for restrictions to lift here.  They have just stepped up the restrictions again    One of the variants is spiking numbers again.  We have put both ds's on lock down again.  I'm trying to keep my chin up...but it's been a long 14 months here.
> 
> I'm soooooooooo glad you were able to do that!!!!!!!  It helps with our mental health to be with others.  We are social beings and need socialization.
> 
> I'm glad that he is comfortable.  Nurses are the unsung heroes in so many stories.
> 
> Enjoy that break!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I would deliver a meal to you if I lived closer, just so you could enjoy the down time!!!!!
> 
> 
> Buckeev
> 
> Well, I should head home.  Not sure what I'm cooking tonight, but I'm sure I'll figure something out.  Hopefully stop in a little later tonight.



Oh not good news on restrictions being upped again!! It`s hard on everyone but for our kids it is being felt more for them. Hopefully it`s a glitch and won`t be too long till the tide turns again. 

Yes, nurses are angels for sure. 

Good to see you though and hope you enjoyed something nice for dinner....





Robo56 said:


> Good Thursday evening.  Sans family
> 
> View attachment 567378
> 
> Hope everyone had a lovely Easter. I glanced back a few pages and it looks like everyone had yummy food.
> 
> Schumi so very sorry to hear of your Uncles illness......Hospice Nurses are truly Angels.  It is I’am sure comforting to your Uncle to be able to stay home surrounded by his family. I know it has to be hard on your Mum and you not being able to travel to Scotland. Sending lots of prayers for everyone.
> 
> Charade glad to hear your mom is progressing.
> 
> We traveled back to Indiana on Easter Sunday. Thought perhaps the traffic would be better while everyone was home celebrating. The traffic was good until just past Downtown Atlanta. Then it bogged down for awhile.
> 
> We needed to get home as I’am giving granddaughters Bridal Shower in May.  I mentioned this before I think. So I need to get going on things. The bakery I had spoken to at end of December to do the bake goods for the shower has gone out of business. So sad another Covid business casualty.
> 
> I also wanted to be here to help take some of the stress off of her pulling everything together for her wedding. She has been very busy with work.
> 
> I scrambled a bit yesterday and found another bakery to do the bake goods. We have Walmart, Sam’s and Costco bakeries, but very few specialty bakeries. I had a meeting with another specialty bakery yesterday. I showed them what I wanted. They are very nice and my sister said their bake goods are delicious. So one thing down.
> 
> Granddaughter M told me she would love a Tiffany themed Bridal Shower. She is the sweetest granddaughter. She is our last granddaughter to be getting married. I also did our oldest granddaughters Bridal Shower a number of years ago. So have a fair idea what goes into the planning process.
> 
> I had been invited to go along on her Bridal dress hunt with M a few months ago and I did not hear the bridesmaids discussing the shower yet so I jumped in and and asked granddaughter what she wanted. I contacted the Country Club where she is having her Wedding and Reception and they had a space available so that was done before we left for Florida.
> 
> I contacted a local lady here that does beautiful invitations and showed her some ideas and she did 4 mock-up invitations and M picked the one she wanted. They have been mailed out already.
> 
> Had a look at Pinterest and Etsy for Tiffany Themed Shower ideas. It has been helpful. It’s nice to see examples of someone’s else’s ideas them take the color scheme and and add your own style to it.
> 
> I now know that what the Tiffany color is called “Light Medium Robin Egg Blue”........LOL.
> 
> The contractor has cleared the farmland behind us already. It is shocking. The lady that owned the land son’s put her in Nursing Home and sold the farm to a contractor.......I would like to kick the son’s were the sun don’t shine. I know life goes on just sad.
> 
> Happy belated Birthday to any I have missed.
> 
> Hope all who are ill get better soon. Mummy dust being sent your way.
> 
> Have a good rest of the evening Sans family.
> 
> View attachment 567377



Thank you Robo....and yes, truly thankful for those nurses and nurses everywhere. They deserve so much more praise than they get at times. Yes, it`s tough not being able to go up, but hopefully soon.

I`m sorry the farmland is being developed. It`s always amazing here how many new homes they developers can fit into any space. Here they are all crammed in together with very little space for each family. People need space.

Glad you made it home safely and can get the details sorted out for the shower. It sounds wonderful and glad you have some other options for bakery items. So many places aren`t surviving this sad time. 

Good to see you and glad things are going well......




I can`t believe it`s Friday already.....trying to keep track of days is normally not easy, but this week with Monday being a bank holiday, it`s worse....woke up without a clue what day it is........

Looks a nicer day than forecast, sun is shining and wind has gone, so although it`s only to be around 44F, it won`t feel too bad. 

Walk is on the cards this morning again, have to leave some wine outside that`s being collected form one of our wine clubs.....the guy suggested we try some of this stuff, so we ordered four bottles, tried one, didn`t like it. They refund you if you drink a bottle and don`t like it, but when there`s four, they said they`ll pick up the other 3. Fine by us.......the advisor was surprised we didn`t like it, but, hey ho. Plenty more to enjoy. 

No idea what to do for dinner tonight yet, will come up with something and bacon for breakfast this morning.




























Have a wonderful Friday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Friday, so much for a late start, noisy DH at just when the alarm would have gone off.  Guess we are both early risers.  At least wash can get done before the sunrise, then a cup of my routine tea still enjoyed in those almost wee hours.  

Ack, Charade. Hope the rain was not too bad today. We are having chances of rain today, and the next two days too. Other than damage from flooding, lightning strikes, and power out, I love a good thunderstorm, particularly a Summer one. As the beautiful sunny day usually comes after a good storm.

Been an overcast start, with no rain chance as much today, as weather guy said if any rain to fall today, will be in the late evening hours. Cloudy 62 the high. Will have to see when I peek out, maybe still shorts, though maybe lightweight capris.

Eh, either way, enjoy that Friday feeling!


----------



## schumigirl

Sad to see our lovely Prince Phillip, Duke of Edinburgh has passed away.

99 years old and served our country so well.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Yes agreed Schumi he’s served our country well.  Privilege to meet him way way back in 1981 on an ICI Animal Health show stand at the huge agricultural Royal Show in Warwickshire.  I have a photograph somewhere in storage!

Had a huge anxiety attack this morning. Out of the blue had a Facebook messenger message from a person I don’t know saying they have information on my ex son in law that would have helped Emma but I have refused to contact them. It is the first such message I’ve received and I think it may be a false account - I know how to check and name given is different to the registered name. Wouldn’t put it past him for it to be ex SIL himself but it has upset me.

Charade hope your new lenses are better suited to you.
Hope your day goes well Keisha.
Robo sounds as organised as usual I’m so impressed.  Still hoping for a small baby shower for DIL.  Have bought some things in readiness but need to co-ordinate with her Mum.
Morning Lynne a shame you didn’t get a late start.

A tribute programme to Prince Philip already on tv.


----------



## Charade67

Woke up way too early and with a headache. Ugh. I did not sleep well last night because of the cat. He just would not settle down last night and was determined to keep us awake with him. Of course now he is sound asleep on the back of the sofa.

Yesterday in my city there was a wreck involving 2 police cars. No one was injured, thank goodness, but the amusing thing is one of the cars hit a donut shop. What are the odds?




Lynne G said:


> Ack, Charade. Hope the rain was not too bad today. We are having chances of rain today, and the next two days too. Other than damage from flooding, lightning strikes, and power out, I love a good thunderstorm, particularly a Summer one. As the beautiful sunny day usually comes after a good storm.


It had actually been very mild where I live. I saw on the news this morning that there was hail in the neighboring city.



schumigirl said:


> Sad to see our lovely Prince Phillip, Duke of Edinburgh has passed away.
> 
> 99 years old and served our country so well.


 That was the first piece of news I saw when I opened Facebook today. So sorry to hear this.



Realfoodfans said:


> Had a huge anxiety attack this morning. Out of the blue had a Facebook messenger message from a person I don’t know saying they have information on my ex son in law that would have helped Emma but I have refused to contact them. It is the first such message I’ve received and I think it may be a false account - I know how to check and name given is different to the registered name. Wouldn’t put it past him for it to be ex SIL himself but it has upset me.


I think you did the right thing by ignoring him. Never feed a troll. It’s a shame that some people have to be so horrible.

I’m debating about trying to get more sleep or just getting up and starting my day. B has been really stressing over several assignments that are due this month. I’m going to put together a stress relief care package for her. I’m thinking something chocolate, a Starbucks gift card (there are 2 locations on campus), some kind of silly stress toy....I’m not sure what else.
My headache is almost gone.


----------



## Robo56

Good Friday morning Sans family 



I’am in one of those get up and dance even though you don’t feel like it moods.

Charade I am with you this morning. I woke up with a barn number of a headache too. I attribute it to the weather changing on and off.





macraven said:


> How exciting for handling a lot for your granddaughter’s wedding
> She will be awed by how you make it magical and a dream come true!



Mac thank you for your confidence in me. I hope she does like it. I hope you are doing well and plotting your next trip to Universal.




macraven said:


> That is a long drive you had.
> Bet you slept well the first night you arrived up north.



Yes, it’s a long drive. We are always glad to make it home safely. Slept pretty soundly that night for sure.




keishashadow said:


> Robbie - i just love how you make things happen! Off to a great start there



Thank you Keisha. Will share some pictures of the things I’am making for the shower it you all are interested. I like making things. Everyone here on the Sans are creative folks. Always enjoy seeing everyone’s food and creative ideas.




keishashadow said:


> So many empty storefronts here, many of the smaller, specialty shops have fallen on such bleak times.



It’s so sad. I received a call back from the previous bake shop that closed.  She apologized about. I wished her well. She said they are going to try and open again sometime in the future if all goes well.




Lynne G said:


> Robo, nice you are hosting. Joyful occasion, and neat theme. Sounds like all is falling in place. Hope you are doing well.



Thank you Lynne. It is a very joyful occasion. We need something to celebrate after such a longtime of uncertainty. Hope you and your family ares doing well?




Charade67 said:


> The eye doc visit went well today. I had been having difficulty ever since I went to progressive lenses. When I complained to my previous doctor he just checked my glasses and told me I had the correct prescription. I decided to try a new Dr. and am still having difficulty seeing clearly. Today the new doc checked my eyes and told me the prescription was correct. Then he talked to the optician and suggested I try a different type of lens. The optician then called the lab and discussed my situation with someone there. The lab is going to send a different type of lens for me to try. Hopefully these will work bette



Hope they are able to get your glasses straighten out.




Charade67 said:


> You sound like you are going to be very busy, but enjoy it. A Tiffany theme sounds nice.



I really like staying busy and look forward to seeing granddaughter enjoy her shower and wedding.




Charade67 said:


> My phone just buzzed with the announcement that we are under a severe thunderstorm warning. Looks like we will be getting rain for the next few days.



It seems the weather has been all over the place in a lot of areas of the US.




schumigirl said:


> Glad you made it home safely and can get the details sorted out for the shower. It sounds wonderful and glad you have some other options for bakery items. So many places aren`t surviving this sad time.
> 
> Good to see you and glad things are going well......



Thank you Schumi......I hope your Uncle is resting comfortably. Morphine drip does wonders to help. Continued prayers for you all.

I read that you are still doing your phone calls. I’am sure all those that hear from you are appreciative of your calls. It is so nice of you to take time to call them. This pandemic has been so hard on everyone, but especially the elderly and the young ones.

Things are falling into place slowly for the Bridal Shower. Lots to do, but it will all come together.

Hope you and your family are doing well. I know they are eating extremely well as you post the delicious food you are preparing.




schumigirl said:


> Sad to see our lovely Prince Phillip, Duke of Edinburgh has passed away.
> 
> 99 years old and served our country so w



So very sad. I saw Prince Phillip had died this morning when I turned on my laptop. What a devoted husband he was to his wife the Queen. He loved his Queen his Country and his family. May he Rest In Peace.




Realfoodfans said:


> Had a huge anxiety attack this morning. Out of the blue had a Facebook messenger message from a person I don’t know saying they have information on my ex son in law that would have helped Emma but I have refused to contact them. It is the first such message I’ve received and I think it may be a false account - I know how to check and name given is different to the registered name. Wouldn’t put it past him for it to be ex SIL himself but it has upset me.



Good for you that you did not take the bait on that Facebook message. I’am not involved with Facebook, but I have family that do look at it and it is at times filled with lots of drama. It’s so sad that some of the people that post on there want to be surrounded by drama and conflict all the time. Life is to short to live that way.

I hope your anxiety gets better today.




Realfoodfans said:


> Robo sounds as organised as usual I’m so impressed. Still hoping for a small baby shower for DIL. Have bought some things in readiness but need to co-ordinate with her Mum.



I hope you are able to have the Baby Shower or help in some way.




Charade67 said:


> Yesterday in my city there was a wreck involving 2 police cars. No one was injured, thank goodness, but the amusing thing is one of the cars hit a donut shop. What are the odds?



Glad to hear no injuries, but Donut Shop. To funny.

Well, I have a hair appointment today.....LOL....I think when she sees my hair she will want to run for the hills......it’s baaaaaaaaaaaaaad. I colored it a couple times while in Florida, but I don’t see all that well to do the roots all over my head and let’s just say it’s not good. Oh and eyebrows need fixing to. She told me in December I needed to color my eyebrows. I agreed as long as I didn’t end up looking like Groucho Marx. It was ok......LOL.....you know your getting old when your eyebrows start turning gray.

Need to get going this morning. Have a wonderful Friday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Sad, yep news of Prince Philip’s death flashing on my phone.  

Oh no Charade, hope you get a nap in today, and headache gone.

Yeah, I ignore trolls too. Deleted as soon as I start to read. I’m sorry an unsolicited Facebook message upset you, Julie. Yeah, I think the amount of online spam stuff has increased lately. Aww, even some of you getting ltogether to celebrate the coming birth would be nice for the mom to be.

Oh no, Robo with a headache too. I hope you are feeling better, and resting with some coffee in your HHN mug. Would enjoy seeing what is crafted for the party. You are very crafty.

Ah, finally quiet enough in the house. Older one has one morning class, and little one has none. Lucky girl. I don’t expect to see her until around noon. Three weeks, and her semester is done.


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> Yea!
> 
> Young & old, sadly enough
> 
> Well, as long as they signed off on it...
> 
> Nom, nom, nom
> 
> Indeed!
> 
> One of my DS mentioned the local top golf is a mile or two away from the cemetery tomorrow.  Believe he is still feeling the burn from that one lol
> 
> & another one gets the fluff
> 
> Such a great service, too bad it’s difficult to obtain here.


Thinking of your family today...



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Just wanting to do a quick fly by this afternoon. I finally have all the papers shuffled, collected and filed away again  I keep crossing my fingers that one day I will have the magic ticket to win a lotto so I can just lollygag around and not have to worry about putting in time for and 8-5 everyday lol
> 
> 
> I wanted to know how your mom was doing.  I had to read back.   I kept thinking of you and your mom while I was visiting the gd and kids.  I'm so glad she is recovering.  I hope that her recovery keeps getting better and better
> 
> 
> I hope that the GP is able to find a treatment that provides some relief for you.
> 
> I hear you on that!!!!!!!!!!  We are eagerly waiting for restrictions to lift here.  They have just stepped up the restrictions again    One of the variants is spiking numbers again.  We have put both ds's on lock down again.  I'm trying to keep my chin up...but it's been a long 14 months here.
> 
> I'm soooooooooo glad you were able to do that!!!!!!!  It helps with our mental health to be with others.  We are social beings and need socialization.
> 
> I'm glad that he is comfortable.  Nurses are the unsung heroes in so many stories.
> 
> Enjoy that break!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I would deliver a meal to you if I lived closer, just so you could enjoy the down time!!!!!
> 
> 
> Buckeev
> 
> Well, I should head home.  Not sure what I'm cooking tonight, but I'm sure I'll figure something out.  Hopefully stop in a little later tonight.


Thank you Pumpkin!  You really made my day with your sweet offer!!



Robo56 said:


> Good Thursday evening.  Sans family
> 
> View attachment 567378
> 
> Hope everyone had a lovely Easter. I glanced back a few pages and it looks like everyone had yummy food.
> 
> Schumi so very sorry to hear of your Uncles illness......Hospice Nurses are truly Angels.  It is I’am sure comforting to your Uncle to be able to stay home surrounded by his family. I know it has to be hard on your Mum and you not being able to travel to Scotland. Sending lots of prayers for everyone.
> 
> Charade glad to hear your mom is progressing.
> 
> We traveled back to Indiana on Easter Sunday. Thought perhaps the traffic would be better while everyone was home celebrating. The traffic was good until just past Downtown Atlanta. Then it bogged down for awhile.
> 
> We needed to get home as I’am giving granddaughters Bridal Shower in May.  I mentioned this before I think. So I need to get going on things. The bakery I had spoken to at end of December to do the bake goods for the shower has gone out of business. So sad another Covid business casualty.
> 
> I also wanted to be here to help take some of the stress off of her pulling everything together for her wedding. She has been very busy with work.
> 
> I scrambled a bit yesterday and found another bakery to do the bake goods. We have Walmart, Sam’s and Costco bakeries, but very few specialty bakeries. I had a meeting with another specialty bakery yesterday. I showed them what I wanted. They are very nice and my sister said their bake goods are delicious. So one thing down.
> 
> Granddaughter M told me she would love a Tiffany themed Bridal Shower. She is the sweetest granddaughter. She is our last granddaughter to be getting married. I also did our oldest granddaughters Bridal Shower a number of years ago. So have a fair idea what goes into the planning process.
> 
> I had been invited to go along on her Bridal dress hunt with M a few months ago and I did not hear the bridesmaids discussing the shower yet so I jumped in and and asked granddaughter what she wanted. I contacted the Country Club where she is having her Wedding and Reception and they had a space available so that was done before we left for Florida.
> 
> I contacted a local lady here that does beautiful invitations and showed her some ideas and she did 4 mock-up invitations and M picked the one she wanted. They have been mailed out already.
> 
> Had a look at Pinterest and Etsy for Tiffany Themed Shower ideas. It has been helpful. It’s nice to see examples of someone’s else’s ideas them take the color scheme and and add your own style to it.
> 
> I now know that what the Tiffany color is called “Light Medium Robin Egg Blue”........LOL.
> 
> The contractor has cleared the farmland behind us already. It is shocking. The lady that owned the land son’s put her in Nursing Home and sold the farm to a contractor.......I would like to kick the son’s were the sun don’t shine. I know life goes on just sad.
> 
> Happy belated Birthday to any I have missed.
> 
> Hope all who are ill get better soon. Mummy dust being sent your way.
> 
> Have a good rest of the evening Sans family.
> 
> View attachment 567377


You said my favorite word..."Tiffany"!!  
What a lovely theme....hope you can share some photos when the day comes!



Charade67 said:


> The eye doc visit went well today. I had been having difficulty ever since I went to progressive lenses. When I complained to my previous doctor he just checked my glasses and told me I had the correct prescription. I decided to try a new Dr. and am still having difficulty seeing clearly. Today the new doc checked my eyes and told me the prescription was correct. Then he talked to the optician and suggested I try a different type of lens. The optician then called the lab and discussed my situation with someone there. The lab is going to send a different type of lens for me to try. Hopefully these will work better.
> 
> I was just really amused. The more dh tried to explain, the more ridiculous it sounded.
> 
> I wish we could do that here. We only have one first run theater here (Regal) and it has not opened yet.
> 
> Yay! I know you are happy.
> 
> You are a good friend.
> 
> Dh has his second shot that day.  I had Pfizer and then only sode effect i had was a really sore arm.  Hope they are mild for you.
> 
> I rarely cook when I am by myself. I like getting takeout and having the TV all to myself.
> 
> Mine is the same way. He loves college football and will watch games that have already been played. I like to call it used football.
> 
> Hello. Nice to see you.
> 
> 
> You sound like you are going to be very busy, but enjoy it. A Tiffany theme sounds nice.
> 
> My phone just buzzed with the announcement that we are under a severe thunderstorm warning. Looks like we will be getting rain for the next few days.


Used football!  I like that....I may borrow it!



schumigirl said:


> Hope all goes well today Janet.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Robert......yes, it`s been a horrible time for many people, hoping it`s light at the end of the tunnel time for so many.
> 
> I so hope you get your trip in May, you deserve it so much. Will keep all things crossed for you! It`s not fun rescheduling trips.
> 
> Good to see you though......hope all is well with you and your family.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh not good news on restrictions being upped again!! It`s hard on everyone but for our kids it is being felt more for them. Hopefully it`s a glitch and won`t be too long till the tide turns again.
> 
> Yes, nurses are angels for sure.
> 
> Good to see you though and hope you enjoyed something nice for dinner....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Robo....and yes, truly thankful for those nurses and nurses everywhere. They deserve so much more praise than they get at times. Yes, it`s tough not being able to go up, but hopefully soon.
> 
> I`m sorry the farmland is being developed. It`s always amazing here how many new homes they developers can fit into any space. Here they are all crammed in together with very little space for each family. People need space.
> 
> Glad you made it home safely and can get the details sorted out for the shower. It sounds wonderful and glad you have some other options for bakery items. So many places aren`t surviving this sad time.
> 
> Good to see you and glad things are going well......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can`t believe it`s Friday already.....trying to keep track of days is normally not easy, but this week with Monday being a bank holiday, it`s worse....woke up without a clue what day it is........
> 
> Looks a nicer day than forecast, sun is shining and wind has gone, so although it`s only to be around 44F, it won`t feel too bad.
> 
> Walk is on the cards this morning again, have to leave some wine outside that`s being collected form one of our wine clubs.....the guy suggested we try some of this stuff, so we ordered four bottles, tried one, didn`t like it. They refund you if you drink a bottle and don`t like it, but when there`s four, they said they`ll pick up the other 3. Fine by us.......the advisor was surprised we didn`t like it, but, hey ho. Plenty more to enjoy.
> 
> No idea what to do for dinner tonight yet, will come up with something and bacon for breakfast this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday  ​


May grab another bottle or two of wine today.  DD and I are meeting at Cooper's Hawk Restaurant for lunch, and they sell wine in their little store.  Have you ever been to a Cooper's Hawk?



Lynne G said:


> Friday, so much for a late start, noisy DH at just when the alarm would have gone off.  Guess we are both early risers.  At least wash can get done before the sunrise, then a cup of my routine tea still enjoyed in those almost wee hours.
> 
> Ack, Charade. Hope the rain was not too bad today. We are having chances of rain today, and the next two days too. Other than damage from flooding, lightning strikes, and power out, I love a good thunderstorm, particularly a Summer one. As the beautiful sunny day usually comes after a good storm.
> 
> Been an overcast start, with no rain chance as much today, as weather guy said if any rain to fall today, will be in the late evening hours. Cloudy 62 the high. Will have to see when I peek out, maybe still shorts, though maybe lightweight capris.
> 
> Eh, either way, enjoy that Friday feeling!


I'm envious that you can get chores done before sunrise.  I'd never have that kind of energy even if I rose early.  Bravo!



schumigirl said:


> Sad to see our lovely Prince Phillip, Duke of Edinburgh has passed away.
> 
> 99 years old and served our country so well.


I was so sad to read this when I woke this morning.  Really the beginning of the end of a very historical era. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Yes agreed Schumi he’s served our country well.  Privilege to meet him way way back in 1981 on an ICI Animal Health show stand at the huge agricultural Royal Show in Warwickshire.  I have a photograph somewhere in storage!
> 
> Had a huge anxiety attack this morning. Out of the blue had a Facebook messenger message from a person I don’t know saying they have information on my ex son in law that would have helped Emma but I have refused to contact them. It is the first such message I’ve received and I think it may be a false account - I know how to check and name given is different to the registered name. Wouldn’t put it past him for it to be ex SIL himself but it has upset me.
> 
> Charade hope your new lenses are better suited to you.
> Hope your day goes well Keisha.
> Robo sounds as organised as usual I’m so impressed.  Still hoping for a small baby shower for DIL.  Have bought some things in readiness but need to co-ordinate with her Mum.
> Morning Lynne a shame you didn’t get a late start.
> 
> A tribute programme to Prince Philip already on tv.


Neat that you met Prince Phillip!  Cooler than a celebrity encounter!



Charade67 said:


> Woke up way too early and with a headache. Ugh. I did not sleep well last night because of the cat. He just would not settle down last night and was determined to keep us awake with him. Of course now he is sound asleep on the back of the sofa.
> 
> Yesterday in my city there was a wreck involving 2 police cars. No one was injured, thank goodness, but the amusing thing is one of the cars hit a donut shop. What are the odds?
> 
> 
> It had actually been very mild where I live. I saw on the news this morning that there was hail in the neighboring city.
> 
> That was the first piece of news I saw when I opened Facebook today. So sorry to hear this.
> 
> 
> I think you did the right thing by ignoring him. Never feed a troll. It’s a shame that some people have to be so horrible.
> 
> I’m debating about trying to get more sleep or just getting up and starting my day. B has been really stressing over several assignments that are due this month. I’m going to put together a stress relief care package for her. I’m thinking something chocolate, a Starbucks gift card (there are 2 locations on campus), some kind of silly stress toy....I’m not sure what else.
> My headache is almost gone.


A+ mom award!!  Still gotta look out for our adult kiddos!   College can certainly be stressful at times!






I ended up with sushi take out for dinner last night.  Raw tuna and salmon rolls,  and a cooked shrimp roll. They had avocado, sesame seeds, tobiko, cream cheese, a wee bit of spicy sauce and eel sauce.  
Sooooo good!!!

I need to call the vet and get meds for the dogs.  Barney takes an allergy pill.  The poor guy used to lick himself incessantly, until we gave him those pills.  And Hatley has a really bad thyroid.  She started losing all of her fur at the age of 4.  It took a lot of expensive lab tests to figure out her thyroid basically stopped working.  Since being on the medication, her coat grew back fully and all is ok.  She takes levothyroxine, which is the same as what humans can take....kinda interesting.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, dogs get same issues we get, Paris.  My female lab had grass allergies.  Pushed allergy pills into her throat.  2 man job, as she hated taking those pills, and we found them in the carpet sometimes.  The male lab, whenever needed pills, pill in a hot dog slice or in peanut butter, gulped that down.  He didn’t care pills were in the food. Glad to hear you can treat both of your dogs’s issues.  

And so, I can hear older one’s class.  Sigh.  I need more tea, and a snack.  Off to enjoy a long hot shower though.  Freshly washed towels are always why I like to do wash on my lazy Friday.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Friday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 567502
> 
> I’am in one of those get up and dance even though you don’t feel like it moods.
> 
> Charade I am with you this morning. I woke up with a barn number of a headache too. I attribute it to the weather changing on and off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac thank you for your confidence in me. I hope she does like it. I hope you are doing well and plotting your next trip to Universal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it’s a long drive. We are always glad to make it home safely. Slept pretty soundly that night for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Keisha. Will share some pictures of the things I’am making for the shower it you all are interested. I like making things. Everyone here on the Sans are creative folks. Always enjoy seeing everyone’s food and creative ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s so sad. I received a call back from the previous bake shop that closed.  She apologized about. I wished her well. She said they are going to try and open again sometime in the future if all goes well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lynne. It is a very joyful occasion. We need something to celebrate after such a longtime of uncertainty. Hope you and your family ares doing well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope they are able to get your glasses straighten out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like staying busy and look forward to seeing granddaughter enjoy her shower and wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the weather has been all over the place in a lot of areas of the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Schumi......I hope your Uncle is resting comfortably. Morphine drip does wonders to help. Continued prayers for you all.
> 
> I read that you are still doing your phone calls. I’am sure all those that hear from you are appreciative of your calls. It is so nice of you to take time to call them. This pandemic has been so hard on everyone, but especially the elderly and the young ones.
> 
> Things are falling into place slowly for the Bridal Shower. Lots to do, but it will all come together.
> 
> Hope you and your family are doing well. I know they are eating extremely well as you post the delicious food you are preparing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So very sad. I saw Prince Phillip had died this morning when I turned on my laptop. What a devoted husband he was to his wife the Queen. He loved his Queen his Country and his family. May he Rest In Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you that you did not take the bait on that Facebook message. I’am not involved with Facebook, but I have family that do look at it and it is at times filled with lots of drama. It’s so sad that some of the people that post on there want to be surrounded by drama and conflict all the time. Life is to short to live that way.
> 
> I hope your anxiety gets better today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are able to have the Baby Shower or help in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear no injuries, but Donut Shop. To funny.
> 
> Well, I have a hair appointment today.....LOL....I think when she sees my hair she will want to run for the hills......it’s baaaaaaaaaaaaaad. I colored it a couple times while in Florida, but I don’t see all that well to do the roots all over my head and let’s just say it’s not good. Oh and eyebrows need fixing to. She told me in December I needed to color my eyebrows. I agreed as long as I didn’t end up looking like Groucho Marx. It was ok......LOL.....you know your getting old when your eyebrows start turning gray.
> 
> Need to get going this morning. Have a wonderful Friday everyone.
> 
> View attachment 567501



Robbie, we would love to see whatever creations you would like to share.....I`m sure everything will be lovely. 

Good luck with the hairdresser...it`s always lovely to get it done and so many of us, really need it doing.....

Yes, the phone calls have been completely delightful to do. I`m very lucky to be able to chat to some very lovely people a few times a week. And we`re all doing good thank you....

And thank you for the good wishes for my lovely uncle. I believe his granddaughters will be able to be with him in hospital despite Covid restrictions as he is so close to the end. That`s a comfort to know. 





J'aime Paris said:


> Thinking of your family today...
> 
> 
> Thank you Pumpkin!  You really made my day with your sweet offer!!
> 
> 
> You said my favorite word..."Tiffany"!!
> What a lovely theme....hope you can share some photos when the day comes!
> 
> 
> Used football!  I like that....I may borrow it!
> 
> 
> May grab another bottle or two of wine today.  DD and I are meeting at Cooper's Hawk Restaurant for lunch, and they sell wine in their little store.  Have you ever been to a Cooper's Hawk?
> 
> 
> I'm envious that you can get chores done before sunrise.  I'd never have that kind of energy even if I rose early.  Bravo!
> 
> 
> I was so sad to read this when I woke this morning.  Really the beginning of the end of a very historical era.
> 
> 
> Neat that you met Prince Phillip!  Cooler than a celebrity encounter!
> 
> 
> A+ mom award!!  Still gotta look out for our adult kiddos!   College can certainly be stressful at times!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up with sushi take out for dinner last night.  Raw tuna and salmon rolls,  and a cooked shrimp roll. They had avocado, sesame seeds, tobiko, cream cheese, a wee bit of spicy sauce and eel sauce.
> Sooooo good!!!
> 
> I need to call the vet and get meds for the dogs.  Barney takes an allergy pill.  The poor guy used to lick himself incessantly, until we gave him those pills.  And Hatley has a really bad thyroid.  She started losing all of her fur at the age of 4.  It took a lot of expensive lab tests to figure out her thyroid basically stopped working.  Since being on the medication, her coat grew back fully and all is ok.  She takes levothyroxine, which is the same as what humans can take....kinda interesting.
> 
> View attachment 567511



It`s funny you mention Coopers Hawk. We have booked to go twice and never made it. First time someone who we adore asked us to meet them for a drink somewhere else, so we cancelled and then we planned to go last May with the lady who used to be the Manager in the Club Lounge as it`s her favourite restaurant, but of course that never happened.....we will make it some time.......

Yes, sad news for the Queen and the whole family. He was quite a character and those of us that ever met any of them certainly prefer that to most celebrities. Seen many comment over the last year or so the Royal Family is outdated, but to many of us, it certainly isn`t. I know we admire "most" of them.....obvious exclusions of course.......

You had me at sushi ....we have to enjoy some sushi together at RP next time we`re there at the same time.....whenever that may be!!





Beautiful but quite cool day today. Sun has shone all day and we enjoyed a long walk on the beach this morning....managed our 10,000 steps easy today......feet are a testament to that tonight! 

Made some phone calls this afternoon, Tom left to do some deliveries so I got some more reading done on the Book Thief (getting through it Lori) I really need peace and quiet to take this one in. It`s not my most favourite book I`ve ever read, took a while to care about the characters.

Tom got the barbecue out tonight and we had grilled maple bbq pork steaks, some locally produced sausages and a few side dishes. All very nice and tasty. 

Quiet night tonight......some tv might be in our plans I think and the odd email or two......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

making a quick stop in!!!



Robo56 said:


> Granddaughter M told me she would love a Tiffany themed Bridal Shower. She is the sweetest granddaughter. She is our last granddaughter to be getting married. I also did our oldest granddaughters Bridal Shower a number of years ago. So have a fair idea what goes into the planning process.


That sounds like a lovely party!!!  I love that " Tiffany " blue color.  Your gd is lucky to have such an amazing Grandmother who would pitch in to help out like that.  I helped ( did most of the $$$ & planning) for our dd's bridal shower.  It was fun.  I loved it.  Her bridesmaids were not able to help out much and I wanted dd to have a wonderful bridal shower.  It was a lovely day.   We had fun during the day, and maybe a little more fun at the stagette that night    Her crazy Aunts provided lots of entertainment and stayed up partying with all the young ones until the end!!!!  We had a blast!  


Charade67 said:


> The eye doc visit went well today. I had been having difficulty ever since I went to progressive lenses. When I complained to my previous doctor he just checked my glasses and told me I had the correct prescription. I decided to try a new Dr. and am still having difficulty seeing clearly. Today the new doc checked my eyes and told me the prescription was correct. Then he talked to the optician and suggested I try a different type of lens. The optician then called the lab and discussed my situation with someone there. The lab is going to send a different type of lens for me to try. Hopefully these will work better.


I hear you.  I now have progrssives as well now, I am still having some trouble with mine.  I have been wearing glasses since I have been 13...so it's not because I'm not used to wearing glasses.  I'm going to get my eyes retested here once restrictions lift again.  The ones I have are just not quite right.  


schumigirl said:


> Sad to see our lovely Prince Phillip, Duke of Edinburgh has passed away.
> 
> 99 years old and served our country so well.


I was very saddened to hear this when I opened my phone this morning.  He seen a lifetime huge changes, and had a lifetime filled with so many royal duties, it makes me tired just thinking of all he did in the name of " service".  As part of the Commonwealth, (and probably an age that came from watching and following the Royals) , we don't think they are outdated.  They are slowly changing with the times.  


Realfoodfans said:


> Had a huge anxiety attack this morning. Out of the blue had a Facebook messenger message from a person I don’t know saying they have information on my ex son in law that would have helped Emma but I have refused to contact them. It is the first such message I’ve received and I think it may be a false account - I know how to check and name given is different to the registered name. Wouldn’t put it past him for it to be ex SIL himself but it has upset me.


Trolls....I HATE them.  You have more strength than me.  


Robo56 said:


> She told me in December I needed to color my eyebrows. I agreed as long as I didn’t end up looking like Groucho Marx. It was ok......LOL.....you know your getting old when your eyebrows start turning gray.


I color my brows.  Not because of greys (yet) but because mine are sparse and in the summer they tend to get lighter with all the sunlight.  Looking like Groucho Marx was a fear of mine too.  My brow girl does a fabulous job on mine.  When I have them done, I am not needing to try to fill them in to make then look normal.  My girl times the amount of time that she leaves the color on.  We also do the ends 2x because they are more resistant to the color...but soooooooooooooo worth the money to get them done.  


J'aime Paris said:


> I ended up with sushi take out for dinner last night. Raw tuna and salmon rolls, and a cooked shrimp roll. They had avocado, sesame seeds, tobiko, cream cheese, a wee bit of spicy sauce and eel sauce.
> Sooooo good!!!


YUM!!!!!!!!!!  I love a good sushi meal!  I'm glad you had a great evening!!!

Well, I see it's lunch time, so I'm going to run and get my lunch!!!  

Have a great day hommies!!!!!!!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Had a quiet afternoon but my DS called by and also had a flower delivery as it is my birthday today and also our anniversary.  Had more calls and messages than ever before as so many friends are at home at the moment. One in particular from my nephew in London was a lovely catch up as their first baby is due in 4 weeks. 
Emma brought our meal from M&S so a no cooking day for me.

All our major channels are doing continuous coverage of Prince Philip so we will be picking a movie to watch soon as it’s repeating what we’ve seen now.


----------



## macraven

Happy birthday and anniversary!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Thought I would pop in.  I'm finally all caught up from our trip to see the GD and kiddos.  It was a fun little trip.  GD and I had a blast playing together.  Grammie brought some interesting new toys for her to play with.  I had been researching activities for us to do together.  I found two that were great for her motor skills that she LOVED!!!! 

Grammie cooked Easter dinner, we got to color eggs, and we got to see her do her easter egg hunt.  We didn't want to miss out on anything this year.  It was perfect!!!

We brought their 2 dogs home with us.  With DD working at her new job, and sil working, and the dogs having anxiety about all the packing boxes around, they have NOT been good boys...so they are staying with us for the next three weeks.  They are super sweet, and we are enjoying having them around us again.  I took one of the for a walk last night.  Let me just say is is NOT a great walker on a leash    He cracks me up.  He definitely doesn't have the brightest bulb in his head, but we love him for that.  He is going to get lots of walking practice in with Grammie for the next couple of weeks lol. 

Well...I should get packed up for the day!!!!  Thank god this day is done.  It's been what feels like a 48 hr work day today lol.
Have a great evening everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening, Busy day today. I spent most of it looking for things for B's care package. I got her some chocolate mint Pepperidge Farm cookies, a bag of Hershey kisses, a bag of fruit gummie candy, a box of tea, a mug, a Starbucks gift card, a 6 pack of bubble liquid that she can share with friends, 2 silly stress toys, a pack of colored pencils, a drawing tablet, a set of really soft pyjamas, some shower steamers, and a Falcon and the Winter Soldier t-shirt.  I may have gone a little overboard. 



Robo56 said:


> Charade I am with you this morning. I woke up with a barn number of a headache too. I attribute it to the weather changing on and off.


 Hope it didn't last too long. I think I got mine because I fell asleep without my Cpap.



Robo56 said:


> Well, I have a hair appointment today.....LOL....I think when she sees my hair she will want to run for the hills......it’s baaaaaaaaaaaaaad. I colored it a couple times while in Florida, but I don’t see all that well to do the roots all over my head and let’s just say it’s not good. Oh and eyebrows need fixing to. She told me in December I needed to color my eyebrows. I agreed as long as I didn’t end up looking like Groucho Marx. It was ok......LOL.....you know your getting old when your eyebrows start turning gray.


 Yay for a hair appointment. I've been coloring my gray hair for ages, but thankfully my eye brows haven't turned yet. 



Lynne G said:


> Oh no Charade, hope you get a nap in today, and headache gone.


No nap today, but thankfully the headache went away quickly.



J'aime Paris said:


> A+ mom award!! Still gotta look out for our adult kiddos! College can certainly be stressful at times!


Thanks, This is the first time she has gotten really stressed. 



J'aime Paris said:


> She takes levothyroxine, which is the same as what humans can take....kinda interesting.


 I take that too.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I hear you. I now have progrssives as well now, I am still having some trouble with mine. I have been wearing glasses since I have been 13...so it's not because I'm not used to wearing glasses. I'm going to get my eyes retested here once restrictions lift again. The ones I have are just not quite right.


I've also been wearing glasses since I was 13 or 1 4. I've been in progressives for a few years and have had issues with them from the beginning. Hopefully these new lenses will do the trick. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Had a quiet afternoon but my DS called by and also had a flower delivery as it is my birthday today and also our anniversary.


 Happy birthday and anniversary!

Pumpkin - Your granddaughter is adorable and the dog is cute too. 

Just finished watching The Falcon and the Winter Soldier. Wow, was shocked at the ending. Now we are watching The Muppet Show.


----------



## Lynne G

Happy birthday and happy anniversary to Julie.  Flowers, nice.  

Pumpkin, great pictures, thanks for sharing. Cute little one.

Charade, sweet of you to think of B, and great sounding care package. Yeah, when little one was in the dorms, alway gave her enough candy to share. Hehe, her roommate and her always kept the kind of candy they liked the most, and shared the rest.

What a nice enough evening. Cool feeling day, with the very cloudy sky, with my phone twice saying light rain in 10 minutes. Once was around lunchtime, the second about an hour ago. Did some errands today, and with DH being not only noisy in the early rising, but was not quiet overnight either. Hence, dinner was around 8 tonight, as apparently I was watching the screen with my eyes closed starting around 6 pm. Cries of are we having dinner woke me up. Hence, air fryer got a workout. Chicken nuggets, fries, onion rings and decided to make some mac and cheese. Then since little one bought some gummy bears, well had to get into them and eat most of the red ones. Chilling, and with that little nap, bedtime may be a bit later. 

Have a good night homies, and be in that relaxing mode. The weekend will commence as you wake with smiling Saturday thoughts.

Woot!  Rainy weather this weekend will not deter my ahhhh it’s the weekend happiness.  And oooh with that predicted very rainy Sunday, 75F to be the high.  Yes!  Warmer weather? Check. Woot!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh woke up around 4, to some noisy rain.  Was a quick moving cell of yellow as per my phone’s weather radar.  Decided it felt cool in the house, so made some tea and decided what to watch.  Very quiet, so enjoying that.  

Super Supreme Saturday homies.

More errands, and a grocery run. Seems that kind of day. And since tomorrow is to be the more rainy filled day, hoping to not get wet as we do our errands. At least a big box store stop will help with the grocery wants.

Good Morning homies.


----------



## schumigirl

Quiet on here today........looking for the tumbleweed.....

Pumpkin your granddaughter is adorable! Gorgeous little girl and I`m glad you had such a nice stay with them.....




Had a funny old morning. 

Sadly but quickly, my Uncle passed away just after midnight last night. I`m glad he`s no longer in any pain. 

Spoke to mum and she`s doing ok, also another uncle is also doing ok. 

Then went a long walk along the beach.....it was freezing but sun was shining so it was very nice. And a nice relaxing time by the water. Had bacon, brie and cranberry grilled sandwiches for lunch and now watching some hailstones fall while the sun shines.....weird weather again, but it is so cold despite the sunshine. 

Stir fries all round for us tonight.......and a large bottle of robust red wine. 

Happy Saturday


----------



## macraven

Schumi, your uncle was very much loved 
Condolences for you and the family 

May he Rest In Peace


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, I am so sorry to read of Uncle’s passing.  Sending sympathy to Schumi’s mum, and all of Schumi’s family.  Hugs, Schumi.  May all find the peace in knowing he was well loved, and may family find comfort in family and friends.  

Yeah, is quiet in my house and on this thread. Maybe a good thing, as homies may be sleeping in late, being that lazy morning with coffee or tea sipping, or out and about. No matter what homies are doing or not doing, hope all are doing well, and good thoughts to all.

Ooh still a no kid seen morning.  So made some oatmeal, added some walnut pieces as I chopped them up, bit of brown sugar, and since DH brought home some good looking strawberries, washed and sliced them up and add those berries too.  Yum.  Some left over, I may nosh on it later, or tell older one, as he will eat oatmeal more than little one.  DH had his share, then off to check on his mum.  More tea, as actually had to refill the tea pot. That kinda morning, with such an early start.

Good Morning Mac.  Hope you have had a good morning so far, and try some relaxing time today.  Countdown to the Fall.  Hoping to see some great AP rates for the hotels.  Still deciding whether to stay all two weeks at the Dark Side, or move over for some mouse fun half of the time.  May stay a few days at SF and cut a few days off the mouse visit.  Still have some time to decide. Hope to see ya at least some of my planned time.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Robo56 said:


> Good Friday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 567502
> 
> I’am in one of those get up and dance even though you don’t feel like it moods.
> 
> Charade I am with you this morning. I woke up with a barn number of a headache too. I attribute it to the weather changing on and off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac thank you for your confidence in me. I hope she does like it. I hope you are doing well and plotting your next trip to Universal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it’s a long drive. We are always glad to make it home safely. Slept pretty soundly that night for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Keisha. Will share some pictures of the things I’am making for the shower it you all are interested. I like making things. Everyone here on the Sans are creative folks. Always enjoy seeing everyone’s food and creative ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s so sad. I received a call back from the previous bake shop that closed.  She apologized about. I wished her well. She said they are going to try and open again sometime in the future if all goes well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lynne. It is a very joyful occasion. We need something to celebrate after such a longtime of uncertainty. Hope you and your family ares doing well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope they are able to get your glasses straighten out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like staying busy and look forward to seeing granddaughter enjoy her shower and wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the weather has been all over the place in a lot of areas of the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Schumi......I hope your Uncle is resting comfortably. Morphine drip does wonders to help. Continued prayers for you all.
> 
> I read that you are still doing your phone calls. I’am sure all those that hear from you are appreciative of your calls. It is so nice of you to take time to call them. This pandemic has been so hard on everyone, but especially the elderly and the young ones.
> 
> Things are falling into place slowly for the Bridal Shower. Lots to do, but it will all come together.
> 
> Hope you and your family are doing well. I know they are eating extremely well as you post the delicious food you are preparing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So very sad. I saw Prince Phillip had died this morning when I turned on my laptop. What a devoted husband he was to his wife the Queen. He loved his Queen his Country and his family. May he Rest In Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you that you did not take the bait on that Facebook message. I’am not involved with Facebook, but I have family that do look at it and it is at times filled with lots of drama. It’s so sad that some of the people that post on there want to be surrounded by drama and conflict all the time. Life is to short to live that way.
> 
> I hope your anxiety gets better today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are able to have the Baby Shower or help in some way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear no injuries, but Donut Shop. To funny.
> 
> Well, I have a hair appointment today.....LOL....I think when she sees my hair she will want to run for the hills......it’s baaaaaaaaaaaaaad. I colored it a couple times while in Florida, but I don’t see all that well to do the roots all over my head and let’s just say it’s not good. Oh and eyebrows need fixing to. She told me in December I needed to color my eyebrows. I agreed as long as I didn’t end up looking like Groucho Marx. It was ok......LOL.....you know your getting old when your eyebrows start turning gray.
> 
> Need to get going this morning. Have a wonderful Friday everyone.
> 
> View attachment 567501


Hope your hair appointment went well!




Lynne G said:


> Sad, yep news of Prince Philip’s death flashing on my phone.
> 
> Oh no Charade, hope you get a nap in today, and headache gone.
> 
> Yeah, I ignore trolls too. Deleted as soon as I start to read. I’m sorry an unsolicited Facebook message upset you, Julie. Yeah, I think the amount of online spam stuff has increased lately. Aww, even some of you getting ltogether to celebrate the coming birth would be nice for the mom to be.
> 
> Oh no, Robo with a headache too. I hope you are feeling better, and resting with some coffee in your HHN mug. Would enjoy seeing what is crafted for the party. You are very crafty.
> 
> Ah, finally quiet enough in the house. Older one has one morning class, and little one has none. Lucky girl. I don’t expect to see her until around noon. Three weeks, and her semester is done.


Wow!  Three weeks!  They're finished early, so nice!




schumigirl said:


> Robbie, we would love to see whatever creations you would like to share.....I`m sure everything will be lovely.
> 
> Good luck with the hairdresser...it`s always lovely to get it done and so many of us, really need it doing.....
> 
> Yes, the phone calls have been completely delightful to do. I`m very lucky to be able to chat to some very lovely people a few times a week. And we`re all doing good thank you....
> 
> And thank you for the good wishes for my lovely uncle. I believe his granddaughters will be able to be with him in hospital despite Covid restrictions as he is so close to the end. That`s a comfort to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It`s funny you mention Coopers Hawk. We have booked to go twice and never made it. First time someone who we adore asked us to meet them for a drink somewhere else, so we cancelled and then we planned to go last May with the lady who used to be the Manager in the Club Lounge as it`s her favourite restaurant, but of course that never happened.....we will make it some time.......
> 
> Yes, sad news for the Queen and the whole family. He was quite a character and those of us that ever met any of them certainly prefer that to most celebrities. Seen many comment over the last year or so the Royal Family is outdated, but to many of us, it certainly isn`t. I know we admire "most" of them.....obvious exclusions of course.......
> 
> You had me at sushi ....we have to enjoy some sushi together at RP next time we`re there at the same time.....whenever that may be!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful but quite cool day today. Sun has shone all day and we enjoyed a long walk on the beach this morning....managed our 10,000 steps easy today......feet are a testament to that tonight!
> 
> Made some phone calls this afternoon, Tom left to do some deliveries so I got some more reading done on the Book Thief (getting through it Lori) I really need peace and quiet to take this one in. It`s not my most favourite book I`ve ever read, took a while to care about the characters.
> 
> Tom got the barbecue out tonight and we had grilled maple bbq pork steaks, some locally produced sausages and a few side dishes. All very nice and tasty.
> 
> Quiet night tonight......some tv might be in our plans I think and the odd email or two......


Oh yes!  Sushi at RP is a must!  We will do it some day!!




Realfoodfans said:


> Had a quiet afternoon but my DS called by and also had a flower delivery as it is my birthday today and also our anniversary.  Had more calls and messages than ever before as so many friends are at home at the moment. One in particular from my nephew in London was a lovely catch up as their first baby is due in 4 weeks.
> Emma brought our meal from M&S so a no cooking day for me.
> 
> All our major channels are doing continuous coverage of Prince Philip so we will be picking a movie to watch soon as it’s repeating what we’ve seen now.


Happy Birthday and Anniversary!  Double fun, double celebration!!!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Thought I would pop in.  I'm finally all caught up from our trip to see the GD and kiddos.  It was a fun little trip.  GD and I had a blast playing together.  Grammie brought some interesting new toys for her to play with.  I had been researching activities for us to do together.  I found two that were great for her motor skills that she LOVED!!!!
> 
> Grammie cooked Easter dinner, we got to color eggs, and we got to see her do her easter egg hunt.  We didn't want to miss out on anything this year.  It was perfect!!!
> 
> We brought their 2 dogs home with us.  With DD working at her new job, and sil working, and the dogs having anxiety about all the packing boxes around, they have NOT been good boys...so they are staying with us for the next three weeks.  They are super sweet, and we are enjoying having them around us again.  I took one of the for a walk last night.  Let me just say is is NOT a great walker on a leash    He cracks me up.  He definitely doesn't have the brightest bulb in his head, but we love him for that.  He is going to get lots of walking practice in with Grammie for the next couple of weeks lol.
> 
> Well...I should get packed up for the day!!!!  Thank god this day is done.  It's been what feels like a 48 hr work day today lol.
> Have a great evening everyone!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 567599View attachment 567600


Your granddaughter is beautiful!  Love her purple boots!
Nice pup too!




Charade67 said:


> Good evening, Busy day today. I spent most of it looking for things for B's care package. I got her some chocolate mint Pepperidge Farm cookies, a bag of Hershey kisses, a bag of fruit gummie candy, a box of tea, a mug, a Starbucks gift card, a 6 pack of bubble liquid that she can share with friends, 2 silly stress toys, a pack of colored pencils, a drawing tablet, a set of really soft pyjamas, some shower steamers, and a Falcon and the Winter Soldier t-shirt.  I may have gone a little overboard.
> 
> Hope it didn't last too long. I think I got mine because I fell asleep without my Cpap.
> 
> Yay for a hair appointment. I've been coloring my gray hair for ages, but thankfully my eye brows haven't turned yet.
> 
> No nap today, but thankfully the headache went away quickly.
> 
> Thanks, This is the first time she has gotten really stressed.
> 
> I take that too.
> 
> I've also been wearing glasses since I was 13 or 1 4. I've been in progressives for a few years and have had issues with them from the beginning. Hopefully these new lenses will do the trick.
> 
> Happy birthday and anniversary!
> 
> Pumpkin - Your granddaughter is adorable and the dog is cute too.
> 
> Just finished watching The Falcon and the Winter Soldier. Wow, was shocked at the ending. Now we are watching The Muppet Show.


Sounds like a great package, I'm sure B is gonna love and appreciate it all!!




Lynne G said:


> Happy birthday and happy anniversary to Julie.  Flowers, nice.
> 
> Pumpkin, great pictures, thanks for sharing. Cute little one.
> 
> Charade, sweet of you to think of B, and great sounding care package. Yeah, when little one was in the dorms, alway gave her enough candy to share. Hehe, her roommate and her always kept the kind of candy they liked the most, and shared the rest.
> 
> What a nice enough evening. Cool feeling day, with the very cloudy sky, with my phone twice saying light rain in 10 minutes. Once was around lunchtime, the second about an hour ago. Did some errands today, and with DH being not only noisy in the early rising, but was not quiet overnight either. Hence, dinner was around 8 tonight, as apparently I was watching the screen with my eyes closed starting around 6 pm. Cries of are we having dinner woke me up. Hence, air fryer got a workout. Chicken nuggets, fries, onion rings and decided to make some mac and cheese. Then since little one bought some gummy bears, well had to get into them and eat most of the red ones. Chilling, and with that little nap, bedtime may be a bit later.
> 
> Have a good night homies, and be in that relaxing mode. The weekend will commence as you wake with smiling Saturday thoughts.
> 
> Woot!  Rainy weather this weekend will not deter my ahhhh it’s the weekend happiness.  And oooh with that predicted very rainy Sunday, 75F to be the high.  Yes!  Warmer weather? Check. Woot!


Now I'm hungry for onion rings!   Sounds like a good meal!



schumigirl said:


> Quiet on here today........looking for the tumbleweed.....
> 
> Pumpkin your granddaughter is adorable! Gorgeous little girl and I`m glad you had such a nice stay with them.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a funny old morning.
> 
> Sadly but quickly, my Uncle passed away just after midnight last night. I`m glad he`s no longer in any pain.
> 
> Spoke to mum and she`s doing ok, also another uncle is also doing ok.
> 
> Then went a long walk along the beach.....it was freezing but sun was shining so it was very nice. And a nice relaxing time by the water. Had bacon, brie and cranberry grilled sandwiches for lunch and now watching some hailstones fall while the sun shines.....weird weather again, but it is so cold despite the sunshine.
> 
> Stir fries all round for us tonight.......and a large bottle of robust red wine.
> 
> Happy Saturday


Sorry again about your uncle....now the family can take comfort he's no longer in pain...







Very severe storms have been hitting the area of our condos for the past few days.  A guest messaged me this morning that there was baseball size hail!!  Their rental car was damaged extensively, and not drivable.  They are waiting to get another delivered.
It's kinda strange, but some guests get a bit mad when their vacation is 'ruined' due to inclement weather.  And they make sure that I hear about it.......It's not as if I can control the weather, kinda out of my hands!!

Rental cars are already expensive and scarce due to the large 'sell off' that took place due to Covid.  I hope I don't have any problem getting my reserved car....I'm flying down to the condos in 11 days.  

Gonna head to the gym quick.  We have 100% chance of rain in the forecast today.  Maybe I can get back home before it begins!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, yeah renters and others can be cranky when weather not nice during vacation.  Choice to travel cannot control weather.  I’ve been on vacation during two hurricanes.  It is what it is, and we don’t complain to owner.  Hope all is well when you go Paris, and enjoy that gym visit.  Yeah rainy weekend here.  Thunderstorms predicted for tomorrow afternoon into evening.  Today, random or what I say, is chance of rain times.  Like you, not hoping to be caught in the rain when out and about.


----------



## schumigirl

Thank you all. 


Yes, mac, he was so well thought of among us...quite a character.....if he didn`t like you, you knew about it.....lol....him and I got on like a house on fire. 


Lynne hope your weather improves. 



Lori.......didn`t you remember you had to arrange for good weather too for your renters....lol.....have fun at the gym.....and Tom has just said we will do sushi together one day for sure......




We still have the most gorgeous day here, but hailstones, although not as large as the ones Lori ordered.....haha.....but all gone now, sun is bright, sky is blue but oh so cold. 

Sent Tom out for rosemary I forgot as we`re having lamb tomorrow, came back with several small bags of chocolate orange egg shaped things.......very moreish.....and  I don`t really like chocolate. Nice with a cup of tea.......

Red wine night tonight.......


----------



## Charade67

Today has been a good news/bad news kind of day. The bad - I learned today that a woman who used to be in my Bible study class at church passed away last night. It was liver and kidney failure. She leaves behind a husband and 2 young sons.
The good - my friend who lost her husband 6 years ago got married again today. I’m expecting to see Facebook photos later this week.




Lynne G said:


> Charade, sweet of you to think of B, and great sounding care package. Yeah, when little one was in the dorms, alway gave her enough candy to share. Hehe, her roommate and her always kept the kind of candy they liked the most, and shared the rest.


I’m in a university parent group on Facebook. I posted asking for suggestions for the care package. I got a lot of good suggestions then this morning someone cautioned me against giving her anything with sugar. She was suggesting things like nutritional supplements and meat sticks. Um...The idea is to cheer her up. Yeah, I think sharing candy will be much more fun. 



schumigirl said:


> Sadly but quickly, my Uncle passed away just after midnight last night. I`m glad he`s no longer in any pain.
> 
> Spoke to mum and she`s doing ok, also another uncle is also doing ok.


So sorry to hear this. Hugs and prayers for the whole family. 



J'aime Paris said:


> A guest messaged me this morning that there was baseball size hail!! Their rental car was damaged extensively, and not drivable. They are waiting to get another delivered.
> It's kinda strange, but some guests get a bit mad when their vacation is 'ruined' due to inclement weather. And they make sure that I hear about it.......It's not as if I can control the weather, kinda out of my hands!!


 Yikes! I have never seen hail that large. Yeah, bad weather is horrible when you are on vacation,  but what can you do.

Time to start thinking about dinner. We may go to our favorite ice cream shop later. They’ve created a new flavor called Scoop, There It Is based on the
Geico commercial.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Ooh, yeah renters and others can be cranky when weather not nice during vacation.  Choice to travel cannot control weather.  I’ve been on vacation during two hurricanes.  It is what it is, and we don’t complain to owner.  Hope all is well when you go Paris, and enjoy that gym visit.  Yeah rainy weekend here.  Thunderstorms predicted for tomorrow afternoon into evening.  Today, random or what I say, is chance of rain times.  Like you, not hoping to be caught in the rain when out and about.


We had El Nino or something of that nature when at Disneyland many years ago.  Rained every single minute we were in California....it happens sometimes.

I was able to dodge the raindrops heading to/from the gym, hope you were able to as well for your errands!




schumigirl said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> 
> Yes, mac, he was so well thought of among us...quite a character.....if he didn`t like you, you knew about it.....lol....him and I got on like a house on fire.
> 
> 
> Lynne hope your weather improves.
> 
> 
> 
> Lori.......didn`t you remember you had to arrange for good weather too for your renters....lol.....have fun at the gym.....and Tom has just said we will do sushi together one day for sure......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have the most gorgeous day here, but hailstones, although not as large as the ones Lori ordered.....haha.....but all gone now, sun is bright, sky is blue but oh so cold.
> 
> Sent Tom out for rosemary I forgot as we`re having lamb tomorrow, came back with several small bags of chocolate orange egg shaped things.......very moreish.....and  I don`t really like chocolate. Nice with a cup of tea.......
> 
> Red wine night tonight.......


Yes,...I have mother natures telephone number, lol!   
Most guests have been really great.  It's just when someone complains  to me about something I have no hand in....I feel like saying, "what do you expect me to do"?  But I don't....always the professional!

Yes, sushi at the next possible opportunity.  Tell Tom to mark it on the vacation calendar!



Charade67 said:


> Today has been a good news/bad news kind of day. The bad - I learned today that a woman who used to be in my Bible study class at church passed away last night. It was liver and kidney failure. She leaves behind a husband and 2 young sons.
> The good - my friend who lost her husband 6 years ago got married again today. I’m expecting to see Facebook photos later this week.
> 
> 
> I’m in a university parent group on Facebook. I posted asking for suggestions for the care package. I got a lot of good suggestions then this morning someone cautioned me against giving her anything with sugar. She was suggesting things like nutritional supplements and meat sticks. Um...The idea is to cheer her up. Yeah, I think sharing candy will be much more fun.
> 
> So sorry to hear this. Hugs and prayers for the whole family.
> 
> Yikes! I have never seen hail that large. Yeah, bad weather is horrible when you are on vacation,  but what can you do.
> 
> Time to start thinking about dinner. We may go to our favorite ice cream shop later. They’ve created a new flavor called Scoop, There It Is based on the
> Geico commercial.
> 
> View attachment 567777


I'm happy your friend found happiness again, and sad for the family that experienced the loss.
I guess that's the yin and yang of life...everyday someone is born, and another someone leaves this world.
One family experiences joy and another grief.  We all have our share of both in life...hopefully the good outweighs the bad for most of us...

Ice cram sounds like a good idea!






All caught up on laundry, which always feels accomplished!  DH returns tomorrow, so new laundry will be dumped into the baskets, right out of his suitcase!  

Gave Barney a bath just a bit ago, much to his displeasure.  But he's a good boy and behaves well.  I turned the fire on and he's drying off and toasty!

DD and a few friends went to a rollerskating rink last night.  She sent me a video, and it looked like they were having a blast!  

Looking like a Netflix night for me.  I started watching Cobra Kai, and have binged watched all the way into Season 2 already.  Gosh, such a blast from the past!  I love how they have all the original actors!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Today has been a good news/bad news kind of day. The bad - I learned today that a woman who used to be in my Bible study class at church passed away last night. It was liver and kidney failure. She leaves behind a husband and 2 young sons.
> The good - my friend who lost her husband 6 years ago got married again today. I’m expecting to see Facebook photos later this week.
> 
> 
> I’m in a university parent group on Facebook. I posted asking for suggestions for the care package. I got a lot of good suggestions then this morning someone cautioned me against giving her anything with sugar. She was suggesting things like nutritional supplements and meat sticks. Um...The idea is to cheer her up. Yeah, I think sharing candy will be much more fun.
> 
> So sorry to hear this. Hugs and prayers for the whole family.
> 
> Yikes! I have never seen hail that large. Yeah, bad weather is horrible when you are on vacation,  but what can you do.
> 
> Time to start thinking about dinner. We may go to our favorite ice cream shop later. They’ve created a new flavor called Scoop, There It Is based on the
> Geico commercial.
> 
> View attachment 567777




So sorry about your friend who passed. It`s always so sad to hear any news like that. But, congrats to your friend who remarried. That is good news. 

Yes, candy was the right choice......and thank you, much appreciated.





J'aime Paris said:


> We had El Nino or something of that nature when at Disneyland many years ago.  Rained every single minute we were in California....it happens sometimes.
> 
> I was able to dodge the raindrops heading to/from the gym, hope you were able to as well for your errands!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,...I have mother natures telephone number, lol!
> Most guests have been really great.  It's just when someone complains  to me about something I have no hand in....I feel like saying, "what do you expect me to do"?  But I don't....always the professional!
> 
> Yes, sushi at the next possible opportunity.  Tell Tom to mark it on the vacation calendar!
> 
> 
> I'm happy your friend found happiness again, and sad for the family that experienced the loss.
> I guess that's the yin and yang of life...everyday someone is born, and another someone leaves this world.
> One family experiences joy and another grief.  We all have our share of both in life...hopefully the good outweighs the bad for most of us...
> 
> Ice cram sounds like a good idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All caught up on laundry, which always feels accomplished!  DH returns tomorrow, so new laundry will be dumped into the baskets, right out of his suitcase!
> 
> Gave Barney a bath just a bit ago, much to his displeasure.  But he's a good boy and behaves well.  I turned the fire on and he's drying off and toasty!
> 
> DD and a few friends went to a rollerskating rink last night.  She sent me a video, and it looked like they were having a blast!
> 
> Looking like a Netflix night for me.  I started watching Cobra Kai, and have binged watched all the way into Season 2 already.  Gosh, such a blast from the past!  I love how they have all the original actors!
> 
> View attachment 567802



Oh lori...you`re good. That would have been my question to them.....em, what could I do about the weather.......lol.....some folks. 

I didn`t hear it personally, but someone once complained to the front desk at RP that it was too hot in the pool area and they hadn`t got to use the pool so they should get a discount........ Some people are just too cheap.

Gosh a rollerskating rink!!! Oh that`s a blast from the early 80`s....yes, that would have been a lot of fun for them!! 




Well, woke up to some snow this morning. Thought it only for further up North, but we have some and it is very cold with the real feel. Supposed to be 40F, but opened a window and it feels much colder than that. One of my friends up North sent me a picture from her bedroom window this morning over the fields and it`s pure white everywhere, we`re not like that at all.

Feels like winter is back and not spring. Sun will shine later though and it will be lovely I`m guessing as forecast. So, no walks this morning till it warms up a bit. 

Slept late too this morning which was lovely.......when it`s so cosy you don`t want to get up. But, eventually I wanted to put the lamb leg in the slow cooker with the red wine and rosemary it had steeped overnight in, stock, garlic, redcurrant sauce and lots of black pepper. The smell in a little while will be glorious through there. 

No real plans today at all apart from hopefully walking later and eating a lovely slow cooked leg of lamb for dinner. Bacon and a slice of toast for breakfast this morning......lunch is chicken noodle soup I made yesterday for today as it is so much better the second day and will bake some bread as I`m going to be in this morning. Nice. 




























Have a wonderful Sunday ​


----------



## macraven

Lamb is one dish I have never made
and Mr Mac loves it.
But he can have it when we eat out.

Not the best night for me.
I get insomnia, not very often but did last night.
Mr Mac has the same issue as he was up about a few hours ago.
Cats are the only ones still sleeping 

I will catch a few winks in the afternoon.

Schumi, I had to giggle when I saw your cartoon of the scale
You come up with some real funny ones a lot!

Going to be another nice weather day today
Not too hot as our temps this year have stayed on the lower end
Usually we have the ac on 24/7 by now


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Lamb is one dish I have never made
> and Mr Mac loves it.
> But he can have it when we eat out.
> 
> Not the best night for me.
> I get insomnia, not very often but did last night.
> Mr Mac has the same issue as he was up about a few hours ago.
> Cats are the only ones still sleeping
> 
> I will catch a few winks in the afternoon.
> 
> Schumi, I had to giggle when I saw your cartoon of the scale
> You come up with some real funny ones a lot!
> 
> Going to be another nice weather day today
> Not too hot as our temps this year have stayed on the lower end
> Usually we have the ac on 24/7 by now



Lamb is one of our favourite meats after steak. And I do enjoy it when eating out in certain places too......my friends vegan sister always glares at us when we talk of it being locally slaughtered and how good that is....lol.....I tell her it`s alright you`re not invited anyway......lol.....I don`t lose any sleep over things like that, some folks look to be offended at times.

Shame you didn`t get a good sleep last night, but yes a snooze is always good.....the joys of being a lady of leisure........










​I`d go an nudge the cats......see how they like it......lol.....


----------



## Lynne G

Aw Mac, I’m sorry not a good night sleep.  Guess I did. Did not wake up until 5:30.  Hope you are feeling okay, and get a better night sleep, both you and Mr. Mac.  

Ooh, Schumi always has me at bacon. Ack, do not like that mention of snow. Yeah, Spring acting like a Lion for ya. Hope warmer, nice weather headed your way.  

And us, with the rain that has already fallen as I woke up, the clouds that bring that rain are from the warm West. So highest temp we get since last year Springtime is today. 74 and still raining now morning. But these rain making clouds will go away by the afternoon, as predicting a muggy sunny afternoon, hence that high will depend on how much sun. Oooh, a loud rain now. But this evening, as the sun sets, severe thunderstorm warning issued. We may be rocking and rolling in the skies tonight. 55 out, so warm enough morning. And enough rain from this morning, around an inch of it to have fallen before it stops. Soaker. 

Charade, I’m sure all you sent B was appreciated.  I know my little one said she and all her dorm floor kids enjoyed what was in her care box, and candy was a big hit.  

As per my state rules, tomorrow I can hope to book an appointment to get my virus shot. DH is also going to see if the VA has an earlier appointment for me. So far work has asked three times how many interested in getting the shots, but no here’s your appointment yet. Thus, I am hoping by any of those three ways, I can make an appointment tomorrow. Next week, we are going to try getting the kids an appointment. As per required, to be available to all then. I am hoping before the beginning of June, little one and I get ours, as we would feel much better if we do, as our NYC visit is planned in June. 

Routine day for us.  It’s the get ready for week day routine, and get that trash out.  Thinking of doing trash filling and any have to go out, when that rain stops. Would not be looking forward to pulling the trash cans to the curb in a thunderstorm. Hence our trash cans will be at the curb by dinner time.  

So from a soggy homie on a rainy morning, hope all homies have a good Sunday morning, and relax, Sunday is to be a day of rest.


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday morning Sans family  







Pumpkin1172 said:


> I color my brows. Not because of greys (yet) but because mine are sparse and in the summer they tend to get lighter with all the sunlight. Looking like Groucho Marx was a fear of mine too.



The hairdresser did my brows. She does a good job. She doesn’t leave the dye on to long as it stains my skin. I always laugh and say you know your getting older when you eyebrows start turning gray

Glad to hear your Salon is able to make your brows look nice.




Lynne G said:


> Oh no, Robo with a headache too. I hope you are feeling better, and resting with some coffee in your HHN mug.



I think it is the weather changing here back and forth. I always notice my sinuses and asthma acts up a bit when I go from one climate to another. 

Yes, HHN mug full of coffee this morning. Hope your tea is tasty.




J'aime Paris said:


> You said my favorite word..."Tiffany"!!
> What a lovely theme....hope you can share some photos when the day comes!



I know what’s not to love about Tiffany. Granddaughter and I always went to Tiffany together at Mall at Millenia on vacation.

I know someone else here who likes Tiffany too 




J'aime Paris said:


> I need to call the vet and get meds for the dogs. Barney takes an allergy pill. The poor guy used to lick himself incessantly, until we gave him those pills. And Hatley has a really bad thyroid. She started losing all of her fur at the age of 4. It took a lot of expensive lab tests to figure out her thyroid basically stopped working. Since being on the medication, her coat grew back fully and all is ok. She takes levothyroxine, which is the same as what humans can take....kinda interesting.



You are a wonderful dog mom who takes such good care of your fur babies.




schumigirl said:


> Good luck with the hairdresser...it`s always lovely to get it done and so many of us, really need it doing.....



She did a great job. I was so glad to get my hair done. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> That sounds like a lovely party!!! I love that " Tiffany " blue color. Your gd is lucky to have such an amazing Grandmother who would pitch in to help out like that. I helped ( did most of the $$$ & planning) for our dd's bridal shower. It was fun. I loved it. Her bridesmaids were not able to help out much and I wanted dd to have a wonderful bridal shower. It was a lovely day. We had fun during the day, and maybe a little more fun at the stagette that night   Her crazy Aunts provided lots of entertainment and stayed up partying with all the young ones until the end!!!! We had a blast!



Thank you Pumpkin I so like to help when I can. It has been fun for me to think about decorations and food etc... Sounds like your daughter was very lucky to have a mom who hosted her Bridal Shower. 




Realfoodfans said:


> Had a quiet afternoon but my DS called by and also had a flower delivery as it is my birthday today and also our anniversary.



Happy belated birthday sounds like your family helped to celebrate nicely.






Pumpkin1172 said:


> Thought I would pop in. I'm finally all caught up from our trip to see the GD and kiddos. It was a fun little trip. GD and I had a blast playing together. Grammie brought some interesting new toys for her to play with. I had been researching activities for us to do together. I found two that were great for her motor skills that she LOVED!!!!
> 
> Grammie cooked Easter dinner, we got to color eggs, and we got to see her do her easter egg hunt. We didn't want to miss out on anything this year. It was perfect!!!



What a cute granddaughter. Sounds like you planned lots of fun activities for her Easter. 




Charade67 said:


> Good evening, Busy day today. I spent most of it looking for things for B's care package. I got her some chocolate mint Pepperidge Farm cookies, a bag of Hershey kisses, a bag of fruit gummie candy, a box of tea, a mug, a Starbucks gift card, a 6 pack of bubble liquid that she can share with friends, 2 silly stress toys, a pack of colored pencils, a drawing tablet, a set of really soft pyjamas, some shower steamers, and a Falcon and the Winter Soldier t-shirt. I may have gone a little overboard.



You are such a sweet mom to send a care package full of fun treats.




Charade67 said:


> Hope it didn't last too long. I think I got mine because I fell asleep without my Cpap.



Hope you are feeling better.




schumigirl said:


> Sadly but quickly, my Uncle passed away just after midnight last night. I`m glad he`s no longer in any pain.



Carole my sincere condolences to you and your family. You are all in my prayers. 




J'aime Paris said:


> Hope your hair appointment went well!



It went very well thank you. I came home and hubby told me I looked like a new woman........LOL he always tells me that after I get back from having my hair colored. There is just something a little magical about having a nice hair color treatment. 




Charade67 said:


> Today has been a good news/bad news kind of day. The bad - I learned today that a woman who used to be in my Bible study class at church passed away last night. It was liver and kidney failure. She leaves behind a husband and 2 young sons.
> The good - my friend who lost her husband 6 years ago got married again today. I’m expecting to see Facebook photos later this week.



Wow...you are right that is definitely a good news bad news day. Congratulations to your friend who found love again and married. My condolences on your friend passing. So sad when they die young leaving behind small children.



Lynne G said:


> As per my state rules, tomorrow I can hope to book an appointment to get my virus shot. DH is also going to see if the VA has an earlier appointment for me. So far work has asked three times how many interested in getting the shots, but no here’s your appointment yet. Thus, I am hoping by any of those three ways, I can make an appointment tomorrow. Next week, we are going to try getting the kids an appointment. As per required, to be available to all then. I am hoping before the beginning of June, little one and I get ours, as we would feel much better if we do, as our NYC visit is planned in June.



Lynne hope you and the family are able to get your vaccine appointments sorted.

Thoughts and prayers being sent for Keisha and family. 


Granddaughter called yesterday evening and we are meeting her and her fiancé for breakfast this morning. . Son and daughter-in-law will be there too. 

I did get started on decorations for the shower. I have them on my phone. I will come back in and add them. 

Have a great Sunday Sans family.


----------



## Robo56

You can see big bird on the wall in the background. This is my storage/craft room. Previous owners had playroom in there.

I started work on the center pieces, gift bags and wrapped boxes.

I’am going to put clear large trays of desserts on the boxes at shower to add dimension to dessert table. I found some matching tulle  I will use too.

Tiffany bag center pieces.




I found some fake engagement rings online and put them in the middle of the flowers.

I could not find gift bags I wanted so found some with fairly close color and adding ribbon to them.

This is my start to decorations.


----------



## keishashadow

Thank you all, appreciated the comforting & respectful services for my BiL that the VA provided.  Nice to know he is resting among his comrades.





Realfoodfans said:


> Out of the blue had a Facebook messenger message from a person I don’t know saying they have information on my ex son in law that would have helped Emma but I have refused to contact them


I rarely hit up FB any longer, same story a day later sort of thing in my feed.  Never respond to any messages there, period, too many unscrupulous people with unsavory agendas. 


Charade67 said:


> the amusing thing is one of the cars hit a donut shop. What are the odds?


Excellent, you couldn’t get vegas to take those odds lol


Robo56 said:


> I’am in one of those get up and dance even though you don’t feel like it moods.


I need to remember that sentiment . Good way to roll with it


Robo56 said:


> Thank you Keisha. Will share some pictures of the things I’am making for the shower it you all are interested. I like making things. Everyone here on the Sans are creative folks. Always enjoy seeing everyone’s food and creative ideas.


Absolutely!  think it’s admirable that you share your efforts with others.  If more people focused their energy on doing even just a bit of good for others, maybe they wouldn’t have the time & energy to make mischief.


Edit:  wow, stunning work.  Love the table centerpieces, pearls a great touch


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Looking like Groucho Marx was a fear of mine too. My brow girl does a fabulous job on mine. When I have them done, I am not needing to try to fill them in to make then look normal.


groucho’s eyebrows were seriously epic.  In his later years Prince Phillip had quite a set going too.  RIP to him, his Steadying & inclusive influence be sorely missed in the UK & beyond. 

Curious, how long does that sort of dye job tend to last?  Same issues with the blonde hairs.  I’ve yet to really find a natural brow filler that I really like.  Have settled upon a few but, some look like the person used a sharp


Realfoodfans said:


> Had a quiet afternoon but my DS called by and also had a flower delivery as it is my birthday today and also our anniversary.


Now, how cool is that to have them both on the same day?

 hope you had a lovely day!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm finally all caught up from our trip to see the GD and kiddos. It was a fun little trip


What a beautiful sweetie you have there!   Had to lol at the description of the failed dog walk, my little guy is in that camp despite my better efforts.  Every blade of grass fascinates him


Charade67 said:


> I may have gone a little overboard.


i think it was a very well curated & thoughtful box


Lynne G said:


> well had to get into them and eat most of the red ones


Of course, they taste the best 


schumigirl said:


> Sadly but quickly, my Uncle passed away just after midnight last night. I`m glad he`s no longer in any pain.
> 
> Spoke to mum and she`s doing ok, also another uncle is also doing ok.


Oh, Carole, such a sad time for your family.  Godspeed to him on his journey.


J'aime Paris said:


> Now I'm hungry for onion rings! Sounds like a good meal!


I want to like onion rings.  Just something about the texture of the onion itself that puts me off even if the coating is perfect.

Detest those things that come in package you sprinkle on top of green beans

Funyuns tho, let’s just say I can’t buy a package of them & have it last the day lol.  Haven’t indulged in a few years, may have to rectify that lol



J'aime Paris said:


> A guest messaged me this morning that there was baseball size hail!! Their rental car was damaged extensively, and not drivable. They are waiting to get another delivered.


How dare you permit hail upon your property!

We have received offers from a few beach resort owners as to weather insurance of sorts...complimentary storm replacement visit sort of thing if multiple days of rain outs.

We learned to book the large resorts that offer indoor pools, bowling alleys, kid’s activities etc. anything to occupy the kids onsite On those inevitable rainy days.


Charade67 said:


> The good - my friend who lost her husband 6 years ago got married again today. I’m expecting to see Facebook photos later this week.


That had to uplift your spirits


J'aime Paris said:


> We had El Nino or something of that nature when at Disneyland many years ago. Rained every single minute we were in California....it happens sometimes.


Haha rainy days are the best in DL as to having a less crowded day...locals act like rain is a toxic chemical and hide in their houses.   Not sure how that will play out now that the APs are a thing of the past there, for now.


macraven said:


> Not the best night for me.
> I get insomnia, not very often but did last night.
> Mr Mac has the same issue as he was up about a few hours ago.
> Cats are the only ones still sleeping


Did you pull out a deck of cards? .  JK. My mr is blessed with laying down & within minutes out like a light.   I decided to lay down for an hour mid-afternoon the last two days for an hour as not sleeping well either.  Felt so much better, odd, as I’m normally such a bad napper.  





Lynne G said:


> As per my state rules, tomorrow I can hope to book an appointment to get my virus shot. DH is also going to see if the VA has an earlier appointment for me.


Good luck there!


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Thank you all, appreciated the comforting & respectful services for my BiL that the VA provided. Nice to know he is resting among his comrades.



So wonderful to hear the VA were part of providing a nice service for your BiL. May he Rest In Peace among his fellow comrades.





keishashadow said:


> Did you pull out a deck of cards? . JK. My mr is blessed with laying down & within minutes out like a light. I decided to lay down for an hour mid-afternoon the last two days for an hour as not sleeping well either. Felt so much better, odd, as I’m normally such a bad napper.



Hope you are able to get some needed rest.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> So sorry about your friend who passed. It`s always so sad to hear any news like that. But, congrats to your friend who remarried. That is good news.
> 
> Yes, candy was the right choice......and thank you, much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lori...you`re good. That would have been my question to them.....em, what could I do about the weather.......lol.....some folks.
> 
> I didn`t hear it personally, but someone once complained to the front desk at RP that it was too hot in the pool area and they hadn`t got to use the pool so they should get a discount........ Some people are just too cheap.
> 
> Gosh a rollerskating rink!!! Oh that`s a blast from the early 80`s....yes, that would have been a lot of fun for them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, woke up to some snow this morning. Thought it only for further up North, but we have some and it is very cold with the real feel. Supposed to be 40F, but opened a window and it feels much colder than that. One of my friends up North sent me a picture from her bedroom window this morning over the fields and it`s pure white everywhere, we`re not like that at all.
> 
> Feels like winter is back and not spring. Sun will shine later though and it will be lovely I`m guessing as forecast. So, no walks this morning till it warms up a bit.
> 
> Slept late too this morning which was lovely.......when it`s so cosy you don`t want to get up. But, eventually I wanted to put the lamb leg in the slow cooker with the red wine and rosemary it had steeped overnight in, stock, garlic, redcurrant sauce and lots of black pepper. The smell in a little while will be glorious through there.
> 
> No real plans today at all apart from hopefully walking later and eating a lovely slow cooked leg of lamb for dinner. Bacon and a slice of toast for breakfast this morning......lunch is chicken noodle soup I made yesterday for today as it is so much better the second day and will bake some bread as I`m going to be in this morning. Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday ​


Snow!  Oh I feel for you!  Stay warm!
We are not out of the woods yet...snow can still come by us....hoping we luck out this year.




macraven said:


> Lamb is one dish I have never made
> and Mr Mac loves it.
> But he can have it when we eat out.
> 
> Not the best night for me.
> I get insomnia, not very often but did last night.
> Mr Mac has the same issue as he was up about a few hours ago.
> Cats are the only ones still sleeping
> 
> I will catch a few winks in the afternoon.
> 
> Schumi, I had to giggle when I saw your cartoon of the scale
> You come up with some real funny ones a lot!
> 
> Going to be another nice weather day today
> Not too hot as our temps this year have stayed on the lower end
> Usually we have the ac on 24/7 by now


I've never made lamb either.  Not common by us.



Lynne G said:


> Aw Mac, I’m sorry not a good night sleep.  Guess I did. Did not wake up until 5:30.  Hope you are feeling okay, and get a better night sleep, both you and Mr. Mac.
> 
> Ooh, Schumi always has me at bacon. Ack, do not like that mention of snow. Yeah, Spring acting like a Lion for ya. Hope warmer, nice weather headed your way.
> 
> And us, with the rain that has already fallen as I woke up, the clouds that bring that rain are from the warm West. So highest temp we get since last year Springtime is today. 74 and still raining now morning. But these rain making clouds will go away by the afternoon, as predicting a muggy sunny afternoon, hence that high will depend on how much sun. Oooh, a loud rain now. But this evening, as the sun sets, severe thunderstorm warning issued. We may be rocking and rolling in the skies tonight. 55 out, so warm enough morning. And enough rain from this morning, around an inch of it to have fallen before it stops. Soaker.
> 
> Charade, I’m sure all you sent B was appreciated.  I know my little one said she and all her dorm floor kids enjoyed what was in her care box, and candy was a big hit.
> 
> As per my state rules, tomorrow I can hope to book an appointment to get my virus shot. DH is also going to see if the VA has an earlier appointment for me. So far work has asked three times how many interested in getting the shots, but no here’s your appointment yet. Thus, I am hoping by any of those three ways, I can make an appointment tomorrow. Next week, we are going to try getting the kids an appointment. As per required, to be available to all then. I am hoping before the beginning of June, little one and I get ours, as we would feel much better if we do, as our NYC visit is planned in June.
> 
> Routine day for us.  It’s the get ready for week day routine, and get that trash out.  Thinking of doing trash filling and any have to go out, when that rain stops. Would not be looking forward to pulling the trash cans to the curb in a thunderstorm. Hence our trash cans will be at the curb by dinner time.
> 
> So from a soggy homie on a rainy morning, hope all homies have a good Sunday morning, and relax, Sunday is to be a day of rest.


Yay!!  Hope you get that appointment real soon!!



Robo56 said:


> I know what’s not to love about Tiffany. Granddaughter and I always went to Tiffany together at Mall at Millenia on vacation.
> 
> I know someone else here who likes Tiffany too


Oh yes!  Always make a visit to Tiffany when nearby.  Been to Chicago, Las Vegas, Maui, New York, Orlando and near Miami.

Yes, definitely another Tiffany fan  on here




Robo56 said:


> View attachment 567868
> You can see big bird on the wall in the background. This is my storage/craft room. Previous owners had playroom in there.
> 
> I started work on the center pieces, gift bags and wrapped boxes.
> 
> I’am going to put clear large trays of desserts on the boxes at shower to add dimension to dessert table. I found some matching tulle  I will use too.
> 
> Tiffany bag center pieces.
> View attachment 567869
> 
> View attachment 567870
> 
> I found some fake engagement rings online and put them in the middle of the flowers.
> 
> I could not find gift bags I wanted so found some with fairly close color and adding ribbon to them.
> 
> This is my start to decorations.


How beautiful!!!!  Your granddaughter will love it!




keishashadow said:


> Thank you all, appreciated the comforting & respectful services for my BiL that the VA provided.  Nice to know he is resting among his comrades.
> I rarely hit up FB any longer, same story a day later sort of thing in my feed.  Never respond to any messages there, period, too many unscrupulous people with unsavory agendas.
> 
> Excellent, you couldn’t get vegas to take those odds lol
> 
> I need to remember that sentiment . Good way to roll with it
> 
> Absolutely!  think it’s admirable that you share your efforts with others.  If more people focused their energy on doing even just a bit of good for others, maybe they wouldn’t have the time & energy to make mischief.
> 
> 
> Edit:  wow, stunning work.  Love the table centerpieces, pearls a great touch
> 
> groucho’s eyebrows were seriously epic.  In his later years Prince Phillip had quite a set going too.  RIP to him, his Steadying & inclusive influence be sorely missed in the UK & beyond.
> 
> Curious, how long does that sort of dye job tend to last?  Same issues with the blonde hairs.  I’ve yet to really find a natural brow filler that I really like.  Have settled upon a few but, some look like the person used a sharp
> 
> Now, how cool is that to have them both on the same day?
> 
> hope you had a lovely day!
> 
> What a beautiful sweetie you have there!   Had to lol at the description of the failed dog walk, my little guy is in that camp despite my better efforts.  Every blade of grass fascinates him
> 
> i think it was a very well curated & thoughtful box
> 
> Of course, they taste the best
> 
> Oh, Carole, such a sad time for your family.  Godspeed to him on his journey.
> 
> I want to like onion rings.  Just something about the texture of the onion itself that puts me off even if the coating is perfect.
> 
> Detest those things that come in package you sprinkle on top of green beans
> 
> Funyuns tho, let’s just say I can’t buy a package of them & have it last the day lol.  Haven’t indulged in a few years, may have to rectify that lol
> 
> 
> How dare you permit hail upon your property!
> 
> We have received offers from a few beach resort owners as to weather insurance of sorts...complimentary storm replacement visit sort of thing if multiple days of rain outs.
> 
> We learned to book the large resorts that offer indoor pools, bowling alleys, kid’s activities etc. anything to occupy the kids onsite On those inevitable rainy days.
> 
> That had to uplift your spirits
> 
> Haha rainy days are the best in DL as to having a less crowded day...locals act like rain is a toxic chemical and hide in their houses.   Not sure how that will play out now that the APs are a thing of the past there, for now.
> 
> Did you pull out a deck of cards? .  JK. My mr is blessed with laying down & within minutes out like a light.   I decided to lay down for an hour mid-afternoon the last two days for an hour as not sleeping well either.  Felt so much better, odd, as I’m normally such a bad napper.
> Good luck there!


We soldiered on at Disneyland....and the place was deserted!  We had no lines for anything!  
Like you said, rain really keeps the crowds away...as if it will hurt them or something, lol!







No good deed ever goes unpunished.....is that the saying??
Since we finally have a break in the rain, I took the dogs to a new place to walk today.  They get so excited by the new sights and smells, and really seem to enjoy it.  
Well.....Barney somehow managed to find an area filled with burrs!  Poor guy's legs were covered in them!  And a couple in his tail and a few on his under side.
Had to end the walk and head back home.  I had to cut them out!  He now looks a mess....good thing he's getting groomed in just over a week.  He really needs it now.  Maybe I'll call tomorrow and try to move the appointment sooner.

Making a ham with roasted cauliflower and asparagus for dinner tonight.  DH is coming home from his golf trip to Texas, so I'm making a proper meal again.  I told him to text me when he lands, so I can time it out just right.  

Have a restful Sunday everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Aw Mac, I’m sorry not a good night sleep.  Guess I did. Did not wake up until 5:30.  Hope you are feeling okay, and get a better night sleep, both you and Mr. Mac.
> 
> Ooh, Schumi always has me at bacon. Ack, do not like that mention of snow. Yeah, Spring acting like a Lion for ya. Hope warmer, nice weather headed your way.
> 
> And us, with the rain that has already fallen as I woke up, the clouds that bring that rain are from the warm West. So highest temp we get since last year Springtime is today. 74 and still raining now morning. But these rain making clouds will go away by the afternoon, as predicting a muggy sunny afternoon, hence that high will depend on how much sun. Oooh, a loud rain now. But this evening, as the sun sets, severe thunderstorm warning issued. We may be rocking and rolling in the skies tonight. 55 out, so warm enough morning. And enough rain from this morning, around an inch of it to have fallen before it stops. Soaker.
> 
> Charade, I’m sure all you sent B was appreciated.  I know my little one said she and all her dorm floor kids enjoyed what was in her care box, and candy was a big hit.
> 
> As per my state rules, tomorrow I can hope to book an appointment to get my virus shot. DH is also going to see if the VA has an earlier appointment for me. So far work has asked three times how many interested in getting the shots, but no here’s your appointment yet. Thus, I am hoping by any of those three ways, I can make an appointment tomorrow. Next week, we are going to try getting the kids an appointment. As per required, to be available to all then. I am hoping before the beginning of June, little one and I get ours, as we would feel much better if we do, as our NYC visit is planned in June.
> 
> Routine day for us.  It’s the get ready for week day routine, and get that trash out.  Thinking of doing trash filling and any have to go out, when that rain stops. Would not be looking forward to pulling the trash cans to the curb in a thunderstorm. Hence our trash cans will be at the curb by dinner time.
> 
> So from a soggy homie on a rainy morning, hope all homies have a good Sunday morning, and relax, Sunday is to be a day of rest.



Bacon is always a good way to start the day....hope your weather improves.....





Robo56 said:


> View attachment 567868
> You can see big bird on the wall in the background. This is my storage/craft room. Previous owners had playroom in there.
> 
> I started work on the center pieces, gift bags and wrapped boxes.
> 
> I’am going to put clear large trays of desserts on the boxes at shower to add dimension to dessert table. I found some matching tulle  I will use too.
> 
> Tiffany bag center pieces.
> View attachment 567869
> 
> View attachment 567870
> 
> I found some fake engagement rings online and put them in the middle of the flowers.
> 
> I could not find gift bags I wanted so found some with fairly close color and adding ribbon to them.
> 
> This is my start to decorations.




Robbie, they are beautiful!!!

Truly, I am so impressed with what you have done there......your granddaughter and everyone involved will be thrilled!!

And thank you for your kind words.....it means a lot.





keishashadow said:


> Thank you all, appreciated the comforting & respectful services for my BiL that the VA provided.  Nice to know he is resting among his comrades.
> I rarely hit up FB any longer, same story a day later sort of thing in my feed.  Never respond to any messages there, period, too many unscrupulous people with unsavory agendas.
> 
> Excellent, you couldn’t get vegas to take those odds lol
> 
> I need to remember that sentiment . Good way to roll with it
> 
> Absolutely!  think it’s admirable that you share your efforts with others.  If more people focused their energy on doing even just a bit of good for others, maybe they wouldn’t have the time & energy to make mischief.
> 
> 
> Edit:  wow, stunning work.  Love the table centerpieces, pearls a great touch
> 
> groucho’s eyebrows were seriously epic.  In his later years Prince Phillip had quite a set going too.  RIP to him, his Steadying & inclusive influence be sorely missed in the UK & beyond.
> 
> Curious, how long does that sort of dye job tend to last?  Same issues with the blonde hairs.  I’ve yet to really find a natural brow filler that I really like.  Have settled upon a few but, some look like the person used a sharp
> 
> Now, how cool is that to have them both on the same day?
> 
> hope you had a lovely day!
> 
> What a beautiful sweetie you have there!   Had to lol at the description of the failed dog walk, my little guy is in that camp despite my better efforts.  Every blade of grass fascinates him
> 
> i think it was a very well curated & thoughtful box
> 
> Of course, they taste the best
> 
> Oh, Carole, such a sad time for your family.  Godspeed to him on his journey.
> 
> I want to like onion rings.  Just something about the texture of the onion itself that puts me off even if the coating is perfect.
> 
> Detest those things that come in package you sprinkle on top of green beans
> 
> Funyuns tho, let’s just say I can’t buy a package of them & have it last the day lol.  Haven’t indulged in a few years, may have to rectify that lol
> 
> 
> How dare you permit hail upon your property!
> 
> We have received offers from a few beach resort owners as to weather insurance of sorts...complimentary storm replacement visit sort of thing if multiple days of rain outs.
> 
> We learned to book the large resorts that offer indoor pools, bowling alleys, kid’s activities etc. anything to occupy the kids onsite On those inevitable rainy days.
> 
> That had to uplift your spirits
> 
> Haha rainy days are the best in DL as to having a less crowded day...locals act like rain is a toxic chemical and hide in their houses.   Not sure how that will play out now that the APs are a thing of the past there, for now.
> 
> Did you pull out a deck of cards? .  JK. My mr is blessed with laying down & within minutes out like a light.   I decided to lay down for an hour mid-afternoon the last two days for an hour as not sleeping well either.  Felt so much better, odd, as I’m normally such a bad napper.
> Good luck there!



All I`m thinking of now is Groucho and his eyebrows......lol......

Yes, good and bad seem to hit us all at times.......thank you.

Oh I love a nap.......my husband though.....could win an Olympic Gold for napping!!!





J'aime Paris said:


> Snow!  Oh I feel for you!  Stay warm!
> We are not out of the woods yet...snow can still come by us....hoping we luck out this year.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never made lamb either.  Not common by us.
> 
> 
> Yay!!  Hope you get that appointment real soon!!
> 
> 
> Oh yes!  Always make a visit to Tiffany when nearby.  Been to Chicago, Las Vegas, Maui, New York, Orlando and near Miami.
> 
> Yes, definitely another Tiffany fan  on here
> 
> 
> 
> How beautiful!!!!  Your granddaughter will love it!
> 
> 
> 
> We soldiered on at Disneyland....and the place was deserted!  We had no lines for anything!
> Like you said, rain really keeps the crowds away...as if it will hurt them or something, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No good deed ever goes unpunished.....is that the saying??
> Since we finally have a break in the rain, I took the dogs to a new place to walk today.  They get so excited by the new sights and smells, and really seem to enjoy it.
> Well.....Barney somehow managed to find an area filled with burrs!  Poor guy's legs were covered in them!  And a couple in his tail and a few on his under side.
> Had to end the walk and head back home.  I had to cut them out!  He now looks a mess....good thing he's getting groomed in just over a week.  He really needs it now.  Maybe I'll call tomorrow and try to move the appointment sooner.
> 
> Making a ham with roasted cauliflower and asparagus for dinner tonight.  DH is coming home from his golf trip to Texas, so I'm making a proper meal again.  I told him to text me when he lands, so I can time it out just right.
> 
> Have a restful Sunday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 567892




Funny thing was, it was gone in no time at all.....but perishingly cold. Didn`t go out the whole day......

Poor Barney......hope he is ok.......and dinner sounds good. I`m the only one who likes cauliflower (but can`t eat it) and none of us like asparagus.....but the ham would go down a treat!!





Yep, snow lasted all of 5 minutes. Friends up North said it cleared later too, but like us, oh so cold today.

Lamb was a complete treat for dinner tonight.....red wine gravy was sweet and very moreish......we are very full. Slow cooked for 8 hours today.

Spent all afternoon copying and storing all my trip reports on a something or other and then onto a hard drive.....well, I didn`t actually do it all by myself....... but it`s done now.

It dawned on me last week when the Dis went down for a day, if it ever disappeared completely, so would the TR`s. And I don`t want to lose them. Now I have them......and I could even remove some posts I don`t want on there from others ......job done!

Lazy Sunday night ahead........


----------



## macraven

Robbie could set up the shingle and make a whopping business for special events 

She has the touch to impress !

Your gd will be in awe with the shower


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> Hope you are able to get some needed rest.


A nice, calm day here today.  It started to rain, decided to try out the foot after the injection with a quick lap around the nearby mall.  So sad, it’s a ghost town, only 10 stores open & two of them having liquidation sales.

Was tickled to run into a few old friends tho...apologies for the picture quality/picked up mirror reflection from background





schumigirl said:


> Oh I love a nap.......my husband though.....could win an Olympic Gold for napping!!!


Having the most absurd image in my mind of Tom standing up on the pedestal, grinning & yawning


----------



## macraven

nice pictures keisha!

ouchie for your foot... hope no plans for running a marathon anytime soon


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> nice pictures keisha!
> 
> ouchie for your foot... hope no plans for running a marathon anytime soon


Not unless there’s a zombie outbreak nwahahaha.   Wonder if FTWD is on tonight? Need to check


----------



## macraven

It is and I’ll be watching it


----------



## Charade67

Super lazy day today. Church, lunch, nap, and then we ended up watching a NASCAR race. That's something I never thought I would do. 



J'aime Paris said:


> DD and a few friends went to a rollerskating rink last night. She sent me a video, and it looked like they were having a blast!


I haven't been roller skating in so long the time can be measured in decades. 



macraven said:


> Not the best night for me.
> I get insomnia, not very often but did last night.
> Mr Mac has the same issue as he was up about a few hours ago.
> Cats are the only ones still sleeping
> 
> I will catch a few winks in the afternoon.


 Hate insomnia. Hope you were able to get in a nap today. 



Lynne G said:


> As per my state rules, tomorrow I can hope to book an appointment to get my virus shot. DH is also going to see if the VA has an earlier appointment for me. So far work has asked three times how many interested in getting the shots, but no here’s your appointment yet. Thus, I am hoping by any of those three ways, I can make an appointment tomorrow. Next week, we are going to try getting the kids an appointment. As per required, to be available to all then. I am hoping before the beginning of June, little one and I get ours, as we would feel much better if we do, as our NYC visit is planned in June.


Hope you are able to get your appointment. I still don;t know if B is going to get the vaccine or not. 



Robo56 said:


> I started work on the center pieces, gift bags and wrapped boxes.





Robo56 said:


> This is my start to decorations.


 Beautiful! You have such a great talent for decorating. 



keishashadow said:


> Funyuns tho, let’s just say I can’t buy a package of them & have it last the day lol. Haven’t indulged in a few years, may have to rectify that lol


I used to love Funyuns. I haven't had any in a very long time.



keishashadow said:


> My mr is blessed with laying down & within minutes out like a light.


 Mine is the same. I tell him he is part cat. 



keishashadow said:


> A nice, calm day here today. It started to rain, decided to try out the foot after the injection with a quick lap around the nearby mall. So sad, it’s a ghost town, only 10 stores open & two of them having liquidation sales.


 Hope the foot is doing well. Sad about the mall. Out little mall is attempting to revitalize. 

Dh is watching  repeats of college football. I need to find something to do before bedtime.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> A nice, calm day here today.  It started to rain, decided to try out the foot after the injection with a quick lap around the nearby mall.  So sad, it’s a ghost town, only 10 stores open & two of them having liquidation sales.
> 
> Was tickled to run into a few old friends tho...apologies for the picture quality/picked up mirror reflection from background
> 
> View attachment 567918View attachment 567919
> 
> 
> Having the most absurd image in my mind of Tom standing up on the pedestal, grinning & yawning



lol.....yep, that would be him.......

Like your friends! Our kind of people......it is a shame to see places floundering that were once thriving. 





keishashadow said:


> Not unless there’s a zombie outbreak nwahahaha.   Wonder if FTWD is on tonight? Need to check




Think we`d all find we can run faster than we think if that happens! 




Charade67 said:


> Super lazy day today. Church, lunch, nap, and then we ended up watching a NASCAR race. That's something I never thought I would do.
> 
> I haven't been roller skating in so long the time can be measured in decades.
> 
> Hate insomnia. Hope you were able to get in a nap today.
> 
> Hope you are able to get your appointment. I still don;t know if B is going to get the vaccine or not.
> 
> 
> Beautiful! You have such a great talent for decorating.
> 
> I used to love Funyuns. I haven't had any in a very long time.
> 
> Mine is the same. I tell him he is part cat.
> 
> Hope the foot is doing well. Sad about the mall. Out little mall is attempting to revitalize.
> 
> Dh is watching  repeats of college football. I need to find something to do before bedtime.



Nascar never quite struck us too much either despite us loving motor racing, a bit too dull but we did enjoy watching a couple of drivers on the odd occasion. 

Last time I was roller booting not skates was when Kyle was around 13. One of his friends had a party at a roller rink and adults were encouraged to do it too. It was fun....but we all used leg muscles long lost and most parents were in agony for days.....lol.....it was fun at the time though. 




Woke up to some of the UK covered in snow again, not us though.....it`s cold right now out there, but will warm up as the morning goes on. We just have a heavy frost but it`s to be beautiful today with a lot of sunshine, so hoping to get out walking again. 

Today is an important day in the UK as it`s the day non essential shops and hair salons among other things open up as part of our roadmap out of lockdown. 

Pubs and restaurants can open with outside dining/drinks only, but we`ll wait till inside dining is open as you`d have to sit with smokers which is the worst. I wish they`d have made it all non smoking outside too, then we may have considered it once it gets nicer, but can`t have it all. 

Will call my salon as soon at it opens this morning for an appointment. Goodness knows when it`ll be as I`m sure they`ll be busy. 

No plans to go rushing to all the shops that will reopen this morning......I think they`ll be busy enough. Haven`t missed strolling round shops and haven`t been to a mall area since all this started. But, there are plenty who are comfortable shopping regularly. 

Farmer dropped off some more eggs yesterday, so poached eggs for breakfast this morning, roast beef sandwiches for lunch and no idea for dinner yet........































Have a wonderful Monday whatever you may be doing  








​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah a good morning to you Schumi.  Yay for salon time.  Hope you got an appointment.  Nice that all stores are starting to open.  Yeah, here still limits on number of people allowed in the stores, though only still see long lines to get into the stores that are small, and well, have always limited number in them any way, as with normal times, had only saw shorter lines only around the holidays.   And indoor and outdoor dining allowed, though indoor limited to half full.  We’ve done outdoor dining at the zoo, but that’s it.  And yes, I’d be annoyed if eating outdoors and there’s smoking allowed.

Ah yes, woke up around midnight to hear quite the amount of noisy rain and some thunder too.  But went back to sleep and was up 5 minutes before the alarm went off.  Not too bad out, as 46 degree, but an April showers week.  Weather guy said entering a period of unrest, as rain predicted every day until a predicted drying out Saturday.  Sigh.  At least the lowest high temps will not go below 50.  Though I am sure a high of 50 and rain will just feel cool and soggy.

Streets sound wet, and I expect a cloudy sunrise. No sunlight streaming though the windows. Very quiet except for the screen viewing for DH and I.

Hehe, Funyuns. Yeah, we have them here, and have to say, would not eat them Keisha. But I hear ya, I can snack on chips, and bags get emptied fast. Little one keeps buying hot flavored chips. So I haven’t had the urge to snack on them much.

Off to refill tea cup and see if any cookies are left. And ooh here the dove, I like hearing it.

Marvelous Monday homies.


----------



## schumigirl

Another quiet one today......hope everyone is doing something fun!

We did get out a long walk this morning, it was beautiful, but perishing. We should never have gone out for so long. My legs never warmed up the whole day......warm now though.

I want one of these......









​Made honey mustard chicken for dinner tonight, sun is still shining outside as bright as it has been all day, but getting cooler again. It is lovely in direct sunshine, just not so warm in the shade. 

Final two episodes of Person of Interest tonight, and feet up...

Definitely spicy potato chip fan here....or crisps as we call them, although I am a fan of most flavours if I`m honest. hmm....might have some later.....


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> A nice, calm day here today.  It started to rain, decided to try out the foot after the injection with a quick lap around the nearby mall.  So sad, it’s a ghost town, only 10 stores open & two of them having liquidation sales.
> 
> Was tickled to run into a few old friends tho...apologies for the picture quality/picked up mirror reflection from background
> 
> View attachment 567918View attachment 567919
> 
> 
> Having the most absurd image in my mind of Tom standing up on the pedestal, grinning & yawning


Love those pictures!!



Charade67 said:


> Super lazy day today. Church, lunch, nap, and then we ended up watching a NASCAR race. That's something I never thought I would do.
> 
> I haven't been roller skating in so long the time can be measured in decades.
> 
> Hate insomnia. Hope you were able to get in a nap today.
> 
> Hope you are able to get your appointment. I still don;t know if B is going to get the vaccine or not.
> 
> 
> Beautiful! You have such a great talent for decorating.
> 
> I used to love Funyuns. I haven't had any in a very long time.
> 
> Mine is the same. I tell him he is part cat.
> 
> Hope the foot is doing well. Sad about the mall. Out little mall is attempting to revitalize.
> 
> Dh is watching  repeats of college football. I need to find something to do before bedtime.


I haven't been rollerskating for a few years.  Used to take DD fairly often, so she could learn and feel comfortable. 
I ice skate too, but prefer rollerskating.




schumigirl said:


> lol.....yep, that would be him.......
> 
> Like your friends! Our kind of people......it is a shame to see places floundering that were once thriving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think we`d all find we can run faster than we think if that happens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nascar never quite struck us too much either despite us loving motor racing, a bit too dull but we did enjoy watching a couple of drivers on the odd occasion.
> 
> Last time I was roller booting not skates was when Kyle was around 13. One of his friends had a party at a roller rink and adults were encouraged to do it too. It was fun....but we all used leg muscles long lost and most parents were in agony for days.....lol.....it was fun at the time though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woke up to some of the UK covered in snow again, not us though.....it`s cold right now out there, but will warm up as the morning goes on. We just have a heavy frost but it`s to be beautiful today with a lot of sunshine, so hoping to get out walking again.
> 
> Today is an important day in the UK as it`s the day non essential shops and hair salons among other things open up as part of our roadmap out of lockdown.
> 
> Pubs and restaurants can open with outside dining/drinks only, but we`ll wait till inside dining is open as you`d have to sit with smokers which is the worst. I wish they`d have made it all non smoking outside too, then we may have considered it once it gets nicer, but can`t have it all.
> 
> Will call my salon as soon at it opens this morning for an appointment. Goodness knows when it`ll be as I`m sure they`ll be busy.
> 
> No plans to go rushing to all the shops that will reopen this morning......I think they`ll be busy enough. Haven`t missed strolling round shops and haven`t been to a mall area since all this started. But, there are plenty who are comfortable shopping regularly.
> 
> Farmer dropped off some more eggs yesterday, so poached eggs for breakfast this morning, roast beef sandwiches for lunch and no idea for dinner yet........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday whatever you may be doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Were you able to get a hair appointment?

Love poached eggs with canadian bacon on an english muffin, topped with hollandaise sauce.  Yum!




Lynne G said:


> Ah a good morning to you Schumi.  Yay for salon time.  Hope you got an appointment.  Nice that all stores are starting to open.  Yeah, here still limits on number of people allowed in the stores, though only still see long lines to get into the stores that are small, and well, have always limited number in them any way, as with normal times, had only saw shorter lines only around the holidays.   And indoor and outdoor dining allowed, though indoor limited to half full.  We’ve done outdoor dining at the zoo, but that’s it.  And yes, I’d be annoyed if eating outdoors and there’s smoking allowed.
> 
> Ah yes, woke up around midnight to hear quite the amount of noisy rain and some thunder too.  But went back to sleep and was up 5 minutes before the alarm went off.  Not too bad out, as 46 degree, but an April showers week.  Weather guy said entering a period of unrest, as rain predicted every day until a predicted drying out Saturday.  Sigh.  At least the lowest high temps will not go below 50.  Though I am sure a high of 50 and rain will just feel cool and soggy.
> 
> Streets sound wet, and I expect a cloudy sunrise. No sunlight streaming though the windows. Very quiet except for the screen viewing for DH and I.
> 
> Hehe, Funyuns. Yeah, we have them here, and have to say, would not eat them Keisha. But I hear ya, I can snack on chips, and bags get emptied fast. Little one keeps buying hot flavored chips. So I haven’t had the urge to snack on them much.
> 
> Off to refill tea cup and see if any cookies are left. And ooh here the dove, I like hearing it.
> 
> Marvelous Monday homies.


I agree about smoking near eating.  The 2 don't mix.   Who wants their food to taste like a cigarette?  Yuck!!




schumigirl said:


> Another quiet one today......hope everyone is doing something fun!
> 
> We did get out a long walk this morning, it was beautiful, but perishing. We should never have gone out for so long. My legs never warmed up the whole day......warm now though.
> 
> I want one of these......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Made honey mustard chicken for dinner tonight, sun is still shining outside as bright as it has been all day, but getting cooler again. It is lovely in direct sunshine, just not so warm in the shade.
> 
> Final two episodes of Person of Interest tonight, and feet up...
> 
> Definitely spicy potato chip fan here....or crisps as we call them, although I am a fan of most flavours if I`m honest. hmm....might have some later.....


My favorite food...potato chips or crisps!  It's an addiction for sure!
Remember how I've ordered some of 'your' brands from Amazon?  Love those choices even more than the flavors in the US!!







As predicted, DH emptied his suitcase in the laundry room!  He goes through at least 2-3 outfits a day.  It was quite warm in TX, and after 18 holes of golf, he re-showered.  And possibly changes again if they go somewhere "nice" for dinner.

Probably leftovers tonight, as we have plenty left from last night.  
Tomorrow will be conecuh and shrimp with red beans and rice.  I adore conecuh sausage!  I first tried it in Alabama, and I think it is only available regionally.  I bring a little collapsable cooler with me to Alabama, and stock up to bring back home.

Anyone here know of conecuh?  It's such a unique seasoning/flavor.  Totally different from brats, polish sausage, italian sausage, breakfast sausage, etc.


----------



## Lynne G

Paris, had to look that flavor of sausage.  Southern spice mix.  Looked and I could order it from Walmart.  Funny, just picked up a sausage pack for older one to cook up.  Men will eat, not little one nor I.  Not a fan of sausage.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Love those pictures!!
> 
> 
> I haven't been rollerskating for a few years.  Used to take DD fairly often, so she could learn and feel comfortable.
> I ice skate too, but prefer rollerskating.
> 
> 
> 
> Were you able to get a hair appointment?
> 
> Love poached eggs with canadian bacon on an english muffin, topped with hollandaise sauce.  Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about smoking near eating.  The 2 don't mix.   Who wants their food to taste like a cigarette?  Yuck!!
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite food...potato chips or crisps!  It's an addiction for sure!
> Remember how I've ordered some of 'your' brands from Amazon?  Love those choices even more than the flavors in the US!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As predicted, DH emptied his suitcase in the laundry room!  He goes through at least 2-3 outfits a day.  It was quite warm in TX, and after 18 holes of golf, he re-showered.  And possibly changes again if they go somewhere "nice" for dinner.
> 
> Probably leftovers tonight, as we have plenty left from last night.
> Tomorrow will be conecuh and shrimp with red beans and rice.  I adore conecuh sausage!  I first tried it in Alabama, and I think it is only available regionally.  I bring a little collapsable cooler with me to Alabama, and stock up to bring back home.
> 
> Anyone here know of conecuh?  It's such a unique seasoning/flavor.  Totally different from brats, polish sausage, italian sausage, breakfast sausage, etc.
> 
> View attachment 568068



We tried Canadian bacon once, didn`t really like it, but yes, poached eggs and hollandaise sauce.....lush!!! But, oh I like the look of that sausage. We haven`t seen anything like that over here. 

The local deli has some amazing European sausages, but they don`t have wrappers on, they`re all loose for want of a better word. Delicious.....big sausages fans here, Polish ones are spectacularly flavoured.......perfect for the barbecue. 

Yes, love crisps of all kinds too Lori.....I do love Walkers and buy them the most over here, but do like Lays and there are so many flavours we don`t get here. One of the girls from Strong water Bar told us to try a brand from WaWa....they were delicious. Herr`s was the brand.....loved them! 

Smokers yuk......I hate even following someone in front of us smoking, you can smell it for miles. And as for while eating....bleurgh.......Not a single one of our friends smoke, and have never, ever allowed anyone to smoke in our homes.  One aquaintance does, but he only smokes outside their home, so the house doesn`t stink of smoke. One of our friends does have the occasional cigar....or the stink sticks as we call them....but not anywhere near anyone else. 

Oh yes I did get an appointment....Thursday morning, an early one at 8.30........woooohoooooo!!!! Highlights and a cut and blow dry.......might need to see what kind of day it is and see if it`s warm to sit outside somewhere for lunch as I`ll have a new do`.......even just one of the fish and chip shops......we`ll see. 

Glad DH had a good trip away......you`ll be glad to see him home safe and sound.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Paris, had to look that flavor of sausage.  Southern spice mix.  Looked and I could order it from Walmart.  Funny, just picked up a sausage pack for older one to cook up.  Men will eat, not little one nor I.  Not a fan of sausage.


I just checked to see if I could order and have shipped to my WalMart.  Nope...oh well, back to the cooler for bringing them home.


----------



## macraven

Lori, conecuh sausage and their turkey is sold in 7 grocery stores in my town
It’s a popular brand in the South

Need me to shop and send you some sausage?


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> We tried Canadian bacon once, didn`t really like it, but yes, poached eggs and hollandaise sauce.....lush!!! But, oh I like the look of that sausage. We haven`t seen anything like that over here.
> 
> The local deli has some amazing European sausages, but they don`t have wrappers on, they`re all loose for want of a better word. Delicious.....big sausages fans here, Polish ones are spectacularly flavoured.......perfect for the barbecue.
> 
> Yes, love crisps of all kinds too Lori.....I do love Walkers and buy them the most over here, but do like Lays and there are so many flavours we don`t get here. One of the girls from Strong water Bar told us to try a brand from WaWa....they were delicious. Herr`s was the brand.....loved them!
> 
> Smokers yuk......I hate even following someone in front of us smoking, you can smell it for miles. And as for while eating....bleurgh.......Not a single one of our friends smoke, and have never, ever allowed anyone to smoke in our homes.  One aquaintance does, but he only smokes outside their home, so the house doesn`t stink of smoke. One of our friends does have the occasional cigar....or the stink sticks as we call them....but not anywhere near anyone else.
> 
> Oh yes I did get an appointment....Thursday morning, an early one at 8.30........woooohoooooo!!!! Highlights and a cut and blow dry.......might need to see what kind of day it is and see if it`s warm to sit outside somewhere for lunch as I`ll have a new do`.......even just one of the fish and chip shops......we`ll see.
> 
> Glad DH had a good trip away......you`ll be glad to see him home safe and sound.


YAY for getting an appointment...and quite soon!!  I'm sure it will feels so nice to be pampered again!

We don't have WaWa by us either.  But I've had Herr's ketchup flavored chips at an airport once.  They were good!!
We do have Kwik Trip though.  They have some pretty neat stuff!

Yes, glad DH is home.  He's quite pink from the sun....claims he used sunscreen, hmmmm...


----------



## macraven

Don’t laugh at me but I was feeling tired and laid down on the couch many hours ago
Fell asleep

phone woke me up and the hvac company was at the door as we had an appointment with them today

holy cow...it was 3:30!
I missed lunch ( which is a high light of my day lol)


----------



## J'aime Paris

macraven said:


> Lori, conecuh sausage and their turkey is sold in 7 grocery stores in my town
> It’s a popular brand in the South
> 
> Need me to shop and send you some sausage?


Next time you come to WI to visit family, bring some conecuh along!  We can meet up!!


----------



## schumigirl

mac...when someone says don`t laugh.....I want to laugh.....lol.....

Sounds like a good nap.......but make sure you eat and glad another job will be done for you now.....


Yes, lori sounds like DH didn`t use sunscreen.


----------



## macraven

J'aime Paris said:


> Next time you come to WI to visit family, bring some conecuh along!  We can meet up!!


Have your people contact my people and we will set up a date period !


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Ah a good morning to you Schumi.  Yay for salon time.  Hope you got an appointment.  Nice that all stores are starting to open.  Yeah, here still limits on number of people allowed in the stores, though only still see long lines to get into the stores that are small, and well, have always limited number in them any way, as with normal times, had only saw shorter lines only around the holidays.
> Marvelous Monday homies.



I did not realize your state still had restrictions Lynne
Last week GA officially went mask free.

All eateries here have removed plexiglass plates inside the eateries for both tables and no restrictive tables in my area.
Back to the days all tables are used and no spacing.

Most shoppers shed their masks months ago in ga 
Only exception was Atlanta as no other city had the restrictions they set up

We had the hvac company come in our house to get measurements on our second floor for a new hvac system to be put in

Two employees came and of course maskless
I had Mr Mac take over and left the room

We were on a wait list since last year for any company to replace our system ...
Mr Mac knows I don’t let any service workers in the house without a mask

He was not about to have me screw up this job to be done.
For me, I still wear a mask even when I use the drive thru at Walgreens to pick up items ...

The few times I had to do a quick run to Publix, rare to see any shopper with a mask on.
An occasional employee might wear a mask but very few do.
I have had both series of shots ( feb and March 2)
But if I need an item from the store, I still wear a mask.
It’s not a problem for me to do so.

I assume UO will still have a requirement for masks when I go in the fall.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick afternoon stop in!!!

Had a fairly busy weekend.  I worked both Sat and Sunday at the second job.  I haven't worked back to back like that since before Xmas.  The good thing about this weekend was that when I got home, dh and the boys had the meals cooked, groceries were bought and put away, and I just sat in my chair to make sure the cold, nasty ugly wind we had on Saturday didn't blow my favorite chair away   It was all good.  I haven't worked much in the past month, so I had to problem going into work to build up that travel account.  

I finally got a response this morning from our health authority about a job I had applied to.  Because of covid, I am doing a written interview.  I am super excited to get a response, and know that at least they are looking at my resume and it's not just being tossed or overlooked.  I guess we will see what happens next!  



Charade67 said:


> Good evening, Busy day today. I spent most of it looking for things for B's care package. I got her some chocolate mint Pepperidge Farm cookies, a bag of Hershey kisses, a bag of fruit gummie candy, a box of tea, a mug, a Starbucks gift card, a 6 pack of bubble liquid that she can share with friends, 2 silly stress toys, a pack of colored pencils, a drawing tablet, a set of really soft pyjamas, some shower steamers, and a Falcon and the Winter Soldier t-shirt. I may have gone a little overboard.


What a great care package!!!!!  I'm sure she loved it!!!  
It is great your friend was able to find love again.  Sometimes that is just not the in the cards.  It definitely hurts to hear of people who pass away who have young kids - Especially a mom.  You only get one mom.  They are irreplaceable.  


macraven said:


> Not the best night for me.
> I get insomnia, not very often but did last night.
> Mr Mac has the same issue as he was up about a few hours ago.
> Cats are the only ones still sleeping


I'm glad you got a good snooze in.  Your body must have needed it.  


Lynne G said:


> As per my state rules, tomorrow I can hope to book an appointment to get my virus shot. DH is also going to see if the VA has an earlier appointment for me. So far work has asked three times how many interested in getting the shots, but no here’s your appointment yet. Thus, I am hoping by any of those three ways, I can make an appointment tomorrow. Next week, we are going to try getting the kids an appointment. As per required, to be available to all then. I am hoping before the beginning of June, little one and I get ours, as we would feel much better if we do, as our NYC visit is planned in June.


I'm glad your up next to get your immunizations.  I will be crossing my fingers that your whole family can get it before your trip to NYC,


Robo56 said:


> I could not find gift bags I wanted so found some with fairly close color and adding ribbon to them.
> 
> This is my start to decorations.


Those are beautiful decorations!!!!!  You definitely have a talent for that.  


J'aime Paris said:


> Since we finally have a break in the rain, I took the dogs to a new place to walk today. They get so excited by the new sights and smells, and really seem to enjoy it.
> Well.....Barney somehow managed to find an area filled with burrs! Poor guy's legs were covered in them! And a couple in his tail and a few on his under side.
> Had to end the walk and head back home. I had to cut them out! He now looks a mess....good thing he's getting groomed in just over a week. He really needs it now. Maybe I'll call tomorrow and try to move the appointment sooner.


That is exactly what our old boy would have done!  Sometimes they are just such little stinkers.  I think the worst with our old guy was when we were at the lake lot, the one summer he found where the pair of nest bald eagles would drop the fish from their nest after they were done feasting...well our old guy would ROLL in those dead rotting fish.  It was the MOST disgusting smell to try to get out of him.  Hint....I used lots of baking soda and vinegar to help get that smell out of his fur coat.  


schumigirl said:


> Woke up to some of the UK covered in snow again, not us though.....it`s cold right now out there, but will warm up as the morning goes on. We just have a heavy frost but it`s to be beautiful today with a lot of sunshine, so hoping to get out walking again.
> 
> Today is an important day in the UK as it`s the day non essential shops and hair salons among other things open up as part of our roadmap out of lockdown.
> 
> Pubs and restaurants can open with outside dining/drinks only, but we`ll wait till inside dining is open as you`d have to sit with smokers which is the worst. I wish they`d have made it all non smoking outside too, then we may have considered it once it gets nicer, but can`t have it all.


I hope your able to get an appointment quickly.  I'm glad your getting out of your lock down.  Ours are not nearly as severe as your were,  It will be great for your country to start getting back to a sense of normal again!  
I'm very sorry to hear about your uncle.  I hope the memories of your times spent together will bring a little joy instead of sadness.  

Well, I should put away the last of the papers on my desk and head home.  Tonight is a mixture of left overs from the weekend with some fresh cooked veggies.  
Have a great evening Hommies!!!!


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin 
Sending you Mummy Dust you get that new job!


----------



## Charade67

I can’t sleep. Too much to worry about. I got a call from my cousin this afternoon. The nursing home plans to release my mom on Thursday. My cousin thinks it is too soon. Mom hasn’t had enough physical rehab, and my cousin doesn’t think that my Aunt is capable  of caring for my mom by herself. My aunt is about 14 years younger than Mom, but diabetic, and recently suffered a concussion. My cousin is looking into home health care services, but in not sure what Mom’s Medicare plan will cover.  Apparently it is not a very good plan.  On the one hand I think Mom would be better living in a nursing home where she has professionals caring for her. On the other hand, I know that is the last place she wants to be.  I think if she had to move to a nursing home she would just give up and would not be around much longer.

In happier news, I took B’s care package to her today and she loved it. She registered for her fall classes today. Now I’m just waiting for the university to apply her dependent grant so I can set up the payment plan.




schumigirl said:


> Nascar never quite struck us too much either despite us loving motor racing, a bit too dull but we did enjoy watching a couple of drivers on the odd occasion.


I know almost nothing about NASCAR, but I think this was an exciting (as much as it can be) race. There was an unusually high number of caution flags and a wreck involving 15 cars. Thankfully no one  was hurt.



schumigirl said:


>


 That’s my mom. When she was in the hospital she complained that they kept the room too cold. I checked her ac unit and it wasn’t even turned on. 



J'aime Paris said:


> I agree about smoking near eating. The 2 don't mix. Who wants their food to taste like a cigarette? Yuck!!


 I never could understand how people could smoke and eat. 



schumigirl said:


> Oh yes I did get an appointment....Thursday morning, an early one at 8.30........woooohoooooo!!!!


 Yay!!



macraven said:


> Don’t laugh at me but I was feeling tired and laid down on the couch many hours ago
> Fell asleep


 Sometimes you just need a really good nap. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I finally got a response this morning from our health authority about a job I had applied to. Because of covid, I am doing a written interview. I am super excited to get a response, and know that at least they are looking at my resume and it's not just being tossed or overlooked. I guess we will see what happens next!


 Good luck with the job. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> What a great care package!!!!! I'm sure she loved it!!!
> It is great your friend was able to find love again. Sometimes that is just not the in the cards. It definitely hurts to hear of people who pass away who have young kids - Especially a mom. You only get one mom. They are irreplaceable.


 She almost made the mistake of marrying the wrong one. Thankfully she discovered before it was too late that he was a lying, cheating, deadbeat parent. I only met the new guy once, but they seem like a good match.

Im going to try again to get some sleep.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I did not realize your state still had restrictions Lynne
> Last week GA officially went mask free.
> 
> All eateries here have removed plexiglass plates inside the eateries for both tables and no restrictive tables in my area.
> Back to the days all tables are used and no spacing.
> 
> Most shoppers shed their masks months ago in ga
> Only exception was Atlanta as no other city had the restrictions they set up
> 
> We had the hvac company come in our house to get measurements on our second floor for a new hvac system to be put in
> 
> Two employees came and of course maskless
> I had Mr Mac take over and left the room
> 
> We were on a wait list since last year for any company to replace our system ...
> Mr Mac knows I don’t let any service workers in the house without a mask
> 
> He was not about to have me screw up this job to be done.
> For me, I still wear a mask even when I use the drive thru at Walgreens to pick up items ...
> 
> The few times I had to do a quick run to Publix, rare to see any shopper with a mask on.
> An occasional employee might wear a mask but very few do.
> I have had both series of shots ( feb and March 2)
> But if I need an item from the store, I still wear a mask.
> It’s not a problem for me to do so.
> 
> I assume UO will still have a requirement for masks when I go in the fall.



We`re seemingly good over here mac with mask compliance. It`s very rare to see someone without a mask. They are required everywhere inside and most stores have large signs up saying no mask, no entry. Restaurants will still have plexi glass and social distancing too when they fully open up.

I think the parks will have the masks for a time too. 





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick afternoon stop in!!!
> 
> Had a fairly busy weekend.  I worked both Sat and Sunday at the second job.  I haven't worked back to back like that since before Xmas.  The good thing about this weekend was that when I got home, dh and the boys had the meals cooked, groceries were bought and put away, and I just sat in my chair to make sure the cold, nasty ugly wind we had on Saturday didn't blow my favorite chair away   It was all good.  I haven't worked much in the past month, so I had to problem going into work to build up that travel account.
> 
> I finally got a response this morning from our health authority about a job I had applied to.  Because of covid, I am doing a written interview.  I am super excited to get a response, and know that at least they are looking at my resume and it's not just being tossed or overlooked.  I guess we will see what happens next!
> 
> 
> What a great care package!!!!!  I'm sure she loved it!!!
> It is great your friend was able to find love again.  Sometimes that is just not the in the cards.  It definitely hurts to hear of people who pass away who have young kids - Especially a mom.  You only get one mom.  They are irreplaceable.
> 
> I'm glad you got a good snooze in.  Your body must have needed it.
> 
> I'm glad your up next to get your immunizations.  I will be crossing my fingers that your whole family can get it before your trip to NYC,
> 
> Those are beautiful decorations!!!!!  You definitely have a talent for that.
> 
> That is exactly what our old boy would have done!  Sometimes they are just such little stinkers.  I think the worst with our old guy was when we were at the lake lot, the one summer he found where the pair of nest bald eagles would drop the fish from their nest after they were done feasting...well our old guy would ROLL in those dead rotting fish.  It was the MOST disgusting smell to try to get out of him.  Hint....I used lots of baking soda and vinegar to help get that smell out of his fur coat.
> 
> I hope your able to get an appointment quickly.  I'm glad your getting out of your lock down.  Ours are not nearly as severe as your were,  It will be great for your country to start getting back to a sense of normal again!
> I'm very sorry to hear about your uncle.  I hope the memories of your times spent together will bring a little joy instead of sadness.
> 
> Well, I should put away the last of the papers on my desk and head home.  Tonight is a mixture of left overs from the weekend with some fresh cooked veggies.
> Have a great evening Hommies!!!!



Thank you pumpkin......he was quite the character. Yes, hair appointment Thursday and cannot wait for it!!! I think my hair is longer than it was during last lockdown....and yes, many are feeling good about this step forward. 

A ton of good luck for your interview this week.....will keep everything crossed for you that you get it.......





Charade67 said:


> I can’t sleep. Too much to worry about. I got a call from my cousin this afternoon. The nursing home plans to release my mom on Thursday. My cousin thinks it is too soon. Mom hasn’t had enough physical rehab, and my cousin doesn’t think that my Aunt is capable  of caring for my mom by herself. My aunt is about 14 years younger than Mom, but diabetic, and recently suffered a concussion. My cousin is looking into home health care services, but in not sure what Mom’s Medicare plan will cover.  Apparently it is not a very good plan.  On the one hand I think Mom would be better living in a nursing home where she has professionals caring for her. On the other hand, I know that is the last place she wants to be.  I think if she had to move to a nursing home she would just give up and would not be around much longer.
> 
> In happier news, I took B’s care package to her today and she loved it. She registered for her fall classes today. Now I’m just waiting for the university to apply her dependent grant so I can set up the payment plan.
> 
> 
> I know almost nothing about NASCAR, but I think this was an exciting (as much as it can be) race. There was an unusually high number of caution flags and a wreck involving 15 cars. Thankfully no one  was hurt.
> 
> That’s my mom. When she was in the hospital she complained that they kept the room too cold. I checked her ac unit and it wasn’t even turned on.
> 
> I never could understand how people could smoke and eat.
> 
> Yay!!
> 
> Sometimes you just need a really good nap.
> 
> Good luck with the job.
> 
> She almost made the mistake of marrying the wrong one. Thankfully she discovered before it was too late that he was a lying, cheating, deadbeat parent. I only met the new guy once, but they seem like a good match.
> 
> Im going to try again to get some sleep.



That does seem very early to be released Charade considering the type of surgery your mum had. It`s quite a decision for all involved going forward as to where she lives. Good luck with that. 



Another gorgeous, sunny but freezing cold morning here.....beautiful sunrise again, and it`s light from just before 5am now which is lovely. Won`t be long till it barely gets dark except for a few hours. 

Walking this morning for a while, few phone calls and few bits and bobs to be going on with. And weather looks to be decent this coming week too. Finally! And before too long pubs and restaurants will be open for inside dining.....looking forward to that a lot. Although numbers will still be limited for a time. 

Poached eggs this morning for breakfast......


































Happy Tuesday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, yeah, they don’t like keeping in expensive care unless really have to.  See if you can get an elderly care nurse to just come once a day or every other day.  We got one for my mom through the elderly care office in our county.  I hope she is doing well, and sending good thoughts she will be here for many more years.  I know my mom wanted to be home after her rehab care.  Hugs.  And yay, seeing B enjoy her care box. Hope she does well, and yep, little one has got her Fall scheduled mostly as she likes it.  As her senior year is next year, she has to make sure has all the right classes to graduate on time. 

Sending lots of good luck to Pumpkin, as I hope you get that new job.

Yay for a Thursday haircut for Schumi.  Glad you have it scheduled this week.  Hope your tea is good today.

Ah nothing like laptop saying needed to reboot as soon as signed on. Sigh. Now shows an airplane on my connection app, but I am clearly not in airplane mode.  Another sigh.  But hey, no matter what that darn laptop does, as long as I get a good connection, and signed in, am good to go.  Seems quite a few in my office have said having laptop issues.  Guess that time of year?  Well, it has been more than a year of not commuting.  And so far, maybe the Fall will see some start to return to the office.  At least my first virus shot is next week. Not that close to home, but they said they would try to have availability within 20 miles.  Where I am going is around 12.  But off a main road, and the Governor changed all allowed to get an appointment today, instead of next week, so I am hoping close to my time is available at that location so we all can go, or at least not just me.  Going to be on the kids’ case to get that appointment.  Have to enter stuff on website of our county.  At least a make reservation email came within hours after I registered.  And thanks Keisha about CVS having appointments.  None were on my list of where to go.  But I wil check, as can always cancel and get a different availability. 

And so, a brief cooing from the doves,will be a mostly sunny day, as rain to hold off until later in the evening.  But even with sunglasses, think jacket will still be worn.  Seems will be 53 F at noon today.  So yay for sun to make it not sunny yet, but brighter out now that sun has risen. 

And yay, Mac will be doing her Taco Bell dinner tonight.  Woot for a  Taco Tuesday.  Yeah, I’m fine with a mask, and not spending much time indoor with others.  But glad you can stay and eat at Taco Bell.  Yeah, that place’s food needs to be eaten soon after getting.  Not a good traveling food.

And so, have a taco or two today homies, and have a terrific Taco Tuesday. 

Time to see breakfast selections and refill that tea cup.


----------



## Charade67

Taking an emergency trip to Georgia today to sit down with my siblings and discuss the future of Mom’s healthcare.


----------



## Lynne G

Hugs Charade.  Had to do the same thing, so sending you some stress release mummy dust.  Safe travels, and hope all will be in agreement.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Taking an emergency trip to Georgia today to sit down with my siblings and discuss the future of Mom’s healthcare.


Having your family get involved will be good 
All can figure it out together 

I had my parental units in a temporary set up for care until I could move them near me
It was only for a few days


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne........hope you got your laptop issues stored out, very frustrating when that happens. Good news you now qualify for your vaccine!


Charade.......many good wishes sent your way. Not an easy discussion I’m sure but hopefully, you’ll all come up with a plan that works for the best with your mum.




It was much nicer than we thought outside today, yes chilly slight breeze was around, but the sun was so warm it was lovely. But, nowhere near as cold as yesterday.

Walked into the village then down to the shore and walked for miles today, it was so gorgeous........





And almost deserted. Looking forward to more of this weather going forward. 

Came home and had some lunch, then drove down to a shopping area that is outdoors. We were visiting Boots, which is the largest pharmacy chain in the UK, it’s been open constantly throughout this, but seeing all the other stores open was a joy.

And glad we weren’t visiting them as they were busy!! But, got what we needed and came home.

Got some huge pieces of cod loin for dinner tonight, will make a white wine sauce to go with it and some baby potatoes. And making mango fool for dessert as I have a glut of them to use up.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> It is and I’ll be watching it


It was gud 


J'aime Paris said:


> Anyone here know of conecuh? It's such a unique seasoning/flavor. Totally different from brats, polish sausage, italian sausage, breakfast sausage, etc.


Nope, sounds good to me long as not too much fennel in it.  Too many italian sausages are far too heavy on it & often have mint for some reason. 
My mom & dad ground their own version...whatever meat was left over sort of thing lol.  I have the sausage attachment to my mixer.  Have yet to give it a whirl.


schumigirl said:


> We tried Canadian bacon once, didn`t really like it,


Bet you haven’t had ‘the right’ canadian bacon  i like the uncured sort, looks more like cooked pork  than a ham color.  Some of the other sorts are good too tho, can get them highly seasoned.  Noticed they’ve been trying to pass off ‘breakfast ham’ sized slices as the real thing during the pandemic here.



schumigirl said:


> mac...when someone says don`t laugh.....I want to laugh.....lol.....


Sounds like a worthy challenge to me lol


macraven said:


> Back to the days all tables are used and no spacing. Most shoppers shed their masks months ago in ga


Move over, Michigan


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I finally got a response this morning from our health authority about a job I had applied to. Because of covid, I am doing a written interview. I am super excited to get a response, and know that at least they are looking at my resume and it's not just being tossed or overlooked. I guess we will see what happens next!


Good lucks!


Charade67 said:


> On the one hand I think Mom would be better living in a nursing home where she has professionals caring for her. On the other hand, I know that is the last place she wants to be. I think if she had to move to a nursing home she would just give up and would not be around much longer.


You can appeal the initial decision for discharge, formal process.

good idea to discuss with family.  Is there a durable or health care POA designated? If not, wholly up to your mom’s decision.

Does the nursing home have step-down care to assisted living or rehab?

Generally, if dr indicates necessity for it, short-term rehab facility is a first step. Followed by a trial of home health care.  Coverage is all over the place there re insurance.  Make sure to check the area agency on aging in her country/state for any programs & benefits.

The faciity’s social worker (or thru above agency) can be consulted to discuss any viable options such as assisted living or skilled nursing care.

Can answer questions re OOP expenses too.  It’s up to the individual homes to decide what sources of payment they accept for care. They will look at the whole picture, including health plan’s coverage & her ability to self-pay

Good luck, we were hit hard paying for both my MiLs & my Mom’s care to place them until the VA benefits from their husbands kicked into play.


schumigirl said:


> Yes, hair appointment Thursday and cannot wait for it!!! I think my hair is longer than it was during last lockdown....and yes, many are feeling good about this step forward.


Your spirits will feel so much lighter!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick afternoon stop in!!!
> 
> Had a fairly busy weekend.  I worked both Sat and Sunday at the second job.  I haven't worked back to back like that since before Xmas.  The good thing about this weekend was that when I got home, dh and the boys had the meals cooked, groceries were bought and put away, and I just sat in my chair to make sure the cold, nasty ugly wind we had on Saturday didn't blow my favorite chair away   It was all good.  I haven't worked much in the past month, so I had to problem going into work to build up that travel account.
> 
> I finally got a response this morning from our health authority about a job I had applied to.  Because of covid, I am doing a written interview.  I am super excited to get a response, and know that at least they are looking at my resume and it's not just being tossed or overlooked.  I guess we will see what happens next!
> 
> 
> What a great care package!!!!!  I'm sure she loved it!!!
> It is great your friend was able to find love again.  Sometimes that is just not the in the cards.  It definitely hurts to hear of people who pass away who have young kids - Especially a mom.  You only get one mom.  They are irreplaceable.
> 
> I'm glad you got a good snooze in.  Your body must have needed it.
> 
> I'm glad your up next to get your immunizations.  I will be crossing my fingers that your whole family can get it before your trip to NYC,
> 
> Those are beautiful decorations!!!!!  You definitely have a talent for that.
> 
> That is exactly what our old boy would have done!  Sometimes they are just such little stinkers.  I think the worst with our old guy was when we were at the lake lot, the one summer he found where the pair of nest bald eagles would drop the fish from their nest after they were done feasting...well our old guy would ROLL in those dead rotting fish.  It was the MOST disgusting smell to try to get out of him.  Hint....I used lots of baking soda and vinegar to help get that smell out of his fur coat.
> 
> I hope your able to get an appointment quickly.  I'm glad your getting out of your lock down.  Ours are not nearly as severe as your were,  It will be great for your country to start getting back to a sense of normal again!
> I'm very sorry to hear about your uncle.  I hope the memories of your times spent together will bring a little joy instead of sadness.
> 
> Well, I should put away the last of the papers on my desk and head home.  Tonight is a mixture of left overs from the weekend with some fresh cooked veggies.
> Have a great evening Hommies!!!!


Fingers crossed on the job!  I hope you get it!




Charade67 said:


> I can’t sleep. Too much to worry about. I got a call from my cousin this afternoon. The nursing home plans to release my mom on Thursday. My cousin thinks it is too soon. Mom hasn’t had enough physical rehab, and my cousin doesn’t think that my Aunt is capable  of caring for my mom by herself. My aunt is about 14 years younger than Mom, but diabetic, and recently suffered a concussion. My cousin is looking into home health care services, but in not sure what Mom’s Medicare plan will cover.  Apparently it is not a very good plan.  On the one hand I think Mom would be better living in a nursing home where she has professionals caring for her. On the other hand, I know that is the last place she wants to be.  I think if she had to move to a nursing home she would just give up and would not be around much longer.
> 
> In happier news, I took B’s care package to her today and she loved it. She registered for her fall classes today. Now I’m just waiting for the university to apply her dependent grant so I can set up the payment plan.
> 
> 
> I know almost nothing about NASCAR, but I think this was an exciting (as much as it can be) race. There was an unusually high number of caution flags and a wreck involving 15 cars. Thankfully no one  was hurt.
> 
> That’s my mom. When she was in the hospital she complained that they kept the room too cold. I checked her ac unit and it wasn’t even turned on.
> 
> I never could understand how people could smoke and eat.
> 
> Yay!!
> 
> Sometimes you just need a really good nap.
> 
> Good luck with the job.
> 
> She almost made the mistake of marrying the wrong one. Thankfully she discovered before it was too late that he was a lying, cheating, deadbeat parent. I only met the new guy once, but they seem like a good match.
> 
> Im going to try again to get some sleep.


It drives me crazy how fast hospitals try to send patients home.  I know its bureaucracy, but jeez!  Some folks need a little more time before they are ready to go home.




schumigirl said:


> We`re seemingly good over here mac with mask compliance. It`s very rare to see someone without a mask. They are required everywhere inside and most stores have large signs up saying no mask, no entry. Restaurants will still have plexi glass and social distancing too when they fully open up.
> 
> I think the parks will have the masks for a time too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you pumpkin......he was quite the character. Yes, hair appointment Thursday and cannot wait for it!!! I think my hair is longer than it was during last lockdown....and yes, many are feeling good about this step forward.
> 
> A ton of good luck for your interview this week.....will keep everything crossed for you that you get it.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That does seem very early to be released Charade considering the type of surgery your mum had. It`s quite a decision for all involved going forward as to where she lives. Good luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Another gorgeous, sunny but freezing cold morning here.....beautiful sunrise again, and it`s light from just before 5am now which is lovely. Won`t be long till it barely gets dark except for a few hours.
> 
> Walking this morning for a while, few phone calls and few bits and bobs to be going on with. And weather looks to be decent this coming week too. Finally! And before too long pubs and restaurants will be open for inside dining.....looking forward to that a lot. Although numbers will still be limited for a time.
> 
> Poached eggs this morning for breakfast......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday  ​


Love your Sophia meme!  We enjoy the Golden Girls show, so funny!




Lynne G said:


> Charade, yeah, they don’t like keeping in expensive care unless really have to.  See if you can get an elderly care nurse to just come once a day or every other day.  We got one for my mom through the elderly care office in our county.  I hope she is doing well, and sending good thoughts she will be here for many more years.  I know my mom wanted to be home after her rehab care.  Hugs.  And yay, seeing B enjoy her care box. Hope she does well, and yep, little one has got her Fall scheduled mostly as she likes it.  As her senior year is next year, she has to make sure has all the right classes to graduate on time.
> 
> Sending lots of good luck to Pumpkin, as I hope you get that new job.
> 
> Yay for a Thursday haircut for Schumi.  Glad you have it scheduled this week.  Hope your tea is good today.
> 
> Ah nothing like laptop saying needed to reboot as soon as signed on. Sigh. Now shows an airplane on my connection app, but I am clearly not in airplane mode.  Another sigh.  But hey, no matter what that darn laptop does, as long as I get a good connection, and signed in, am good to go.  Seems quite a few in my office have said having laptop issues.  Guess that time of year?  Well, it has been more than a year of not commuting.  And so far, maybe the Fall will see some start to return to the office.  At least my first virus shot is next week. Not that close to home, but they said they would try to have availability within 20 miles.  Where I am going is around 12.  But off a main road, and the Governor changed all allowed to get an appointment today, instead of next week, so I am hoping close to my time is available at that location so we all can go, or at least not just me.  Going to be on the kids’ case to get that appointment.  Have to enter stuff on website of our county.  At least a make reservation email came within hours after I registered.  And thanks Keisha about CVS having appointments.  None were on my list of where to go.  But I wil check, as can always cancel and get a different availability.
> 
> And so, a brief cooing from the doves,will be a mostly sunny day, as rain to hold off until later in the evening.  But even with sunglasses, think jacket will still be worn.  Seems will be 53 F at noon today.  So yay for sun to make it not sunny yet, but brighter out now that sun has risen.
> 
> And yay, Mac will be doing her Taco Bell dinner tonight.  Woot for a  Taco Tuesday.  Yeah, I’m fine with a mask, and not spending much time indoor with others.  But glad you can stay and eat at Taco Bell.  Yeah, that place’s food needs to be eaten soon after getting.  Not a good traveling food.
> 
> And so, have a taco or two today homies, and have a terrific Taco Tuesday.
> 
> Time to see breakfast selections and refill that tea cup.


Laptop issues can be so frustrating!  I only know enough about computers to be dangerous, lol!




Charade67 said:


> Taking an emergency trip to Georgia today to sit down with my siblings and discuss the future of Mom’s healthcare.


Sounds like your mom has some great people looking out for her!  Best of luck, these are never easy decisions.




schumigirl said:


> Lynne........hope you got your laptop issues stored out, very frustrating when that happens. Good news you now qualify for your vaccine!
> 
> 
> Charade.......many good wishes sent your way. Not an easy discussion I’m sure but hopefully, you’ll all come up with a plan that works for the best with your mum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was much nicer than we thought outside today, yes chilly slight breeze was around, but the sun was so warm it was lovely. But, nowhere near as cold as yesterday.
> 
> Walked into the village then down to the shore and walked for miles today, it was so gorgeous........
> 
> 
> View attachment 568238
> 
> 
> And almost deserted. Looking forward to more of this weather going forward.
> 
> Came home and had some lunch, then drove down to a shopping area that is outdoors. We were visiting Boots, which is the largest pharmacy chain in the UK, it’s been open constantly throughout this, but seeing all the other stores open was a joy.
> 
> And glad we weren’t visiting them as they were busy!! But, got what we needed and came home.
> 
> Got some huge pieces of cod loin for dinner tonight, will make a white wine sauce to go with it and some baby potatoes. And making mango fool for dessert as I have a glut of them to use up.


Are those piers in the photo?  And why don't they reach the water?  I'm certain there is an easy explanation that I'm missing, lol!  
Water looks gorgeous btw...

I had to look up mango fool, never heard of it.  Looks quite refreshing!!







Took both dogs to the vet this morning.  And $535 later.....
Barney eats a special food, so bought a 27 pound bag of that.  He needed a complete blood panel for his allergy med.  Also needed a lyme test and another booster vaccine of some sort.
Hatley had her nails trimmed, a fecal sample done for the heartworm meds.  I bought 6 months of heartworm pills for both dogs.  She also needed lyme test and another something to two!!
I think they are both set for a good, long time!!

I had to order a month supply of wet canned food for Strawberry this morning.  All the grocery stores around me are running out of stock, and I've gone to numerous places.  Strawberry is super fussy!  She will only eat pate style Fancy Feast brand, and it must be one of the seafood combinations.  I've tried to get her to eat other brands, with zero luck.  And she's so underweight, I have to feed what she will eat.  I ended up paying double to get the kind she prefers!   
These pets are really racking up the debt!!




Just kidding....I'm the housekeeper around here


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> Nope, sounds good to me long as not too much fennel in it.  Too many italian sausages are far too heavy on it & often have mint for some reason.
> My mom & dad ground their own version...whatever meat was left over sort of thing lol.  I have the sausage attachment to my mixer.  Have yet to give it a whirl.


*Fennel is foul!!!!!!!*
No fennel in the conecuh, as I cannot stand fennel.  It's one of my most hated flavors!  (And I eat almost anything)

True story....I have a friend that carries around a spice bottle of fennel in her purse.  She will randomly pull it out and dump some in her mouth.  She claims it 'aids in digestion'.  When I saw her do that I nearly vomited!  I literally made the hair on my arms stand up and gave me goosebumps.
Told her to never do it again in my presence!

I don't think y mixer has a sausage attachment.  But that seems like something DH would enjoy, making his own custom sausages!


----------



## macraven

Paying for pet care is like putting a kid through college


----------



## J'aime Paris

macraven said:


> Paying for pet care is like putting a kid through college


DH and I are paying for 3 pets and DD in college currently!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Paris, my 75 pound lab was very finicky. Had to buy lots of different 5 pound bags, as she rarely wanted the same food the next day.  The male lab, he did not care.  So large bag of food that once in a while changed. And yeah, pets are not cheap to keep.  Still paying for two college kids, but no dogs, as still not ready.  My one cousin just got a new puppy, and while cute, nope.  We have such odd schedules, that I’m just not ready to be another dog mom.  

Ooh sunny out, almost time for that walk.


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha, I think I’ve had both. Had the good stuff in NY that did look more like pork, and what I believe to a cheap imitation in Orlando......I think I just prefer our bacon over any other......although American bacon......mmmmm!!

Not a fennel fan here either.....almost as bad as soap tasting cilantro......yes, looking forward to hair do Thursday........



Lori, they’re wave breakers, used to stop too much erosion along the beaches in the UK, or some areas of the UK. They stop the waves from scooping up too much sand. I’m sure there’s a better explanation somewhere.....but that‘s what they are.

Love mango fool or ice cream......not diet friendly, but gorgeous!! Oh yes, weren’t the Golden Girls wonderful.......

Ouch on the vets bill.......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a nice mid day stop in!!!!

Not too many papers to shuffle on my desk today.  Probably do a little shredding today...and watching more youtube videos.  

I got to go for a nice walk last night.  I have been trying to get out most evenings if the weather is not too cold or gross.  Last night was beautiful.  I just had a thin little zip up hoodie.  Tonight I'll probably head out again.  

Finished my written interview...received an email this morning to send them my references.  So I'll do that tonight when I get home.  There are probably 60000 steps and i'm on step 2 lol.   But like I said, at least I know they are seeing and liking my resume!!!!  I know I'll snag a job sooner or later.  Persistence pays off.  



Lynne G said:


> Ah nothing like laptop saying needed to reboot as soon as signed on. Sigh. Now shows an airplane on my connection app, but I am clearly not in airplane mode. Another sigh. But hey, no matter what that darn laptop does, as long as I get a good connection, and signed in, am good to go. Seems quite a few in my office have said having laptop issues. Guess that time of year?


that is frustrating!!!!!  I sure hope you get the sorted soon.  I'm due for an upgrade too.  I have heard that some are coming soon to our branch.  


Charade67 said:


> Taking an emergency trip to Georgia today to sit down with my siblings and discuss the future of Mom’s healthcare.


Sending you lots of hugs and hope your able to come to an agreement and that she is able to keep recovering.  


schumigirl said:


> Walked into the village then down to the shore and walked for miles today, it was so gorgeous........


What beautiful scenery!!!  Your very luck to have such great views!


J'aime Paris said:


> Took both dogs to the vet this morning. And $535 later.....


Yup....those furry children can be expensive!!!

Well, I should try to look a little busy seeing as they are paying me to actually work  .  I took out some beef steaks that are great in the instant pot.  Not sure what I'm going to make with them yet, but I'm sure I'll figure something out.  

Have a great afternoon everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Not a fennel fan here either.....almost as bad as soap tasting cilantro......yes, looking forward to hair do Thursday........


  & some of those ‘seeds/pods’ are big enough to choke a horse

almost like j’amie’s vet bill .  Comes with territory but doesn’t make it go down any easier lol


----------



## macraven

J'aime Paris said:


> Took both dogs to the vet this morning.  And $535 later.....
> Barney eats a special food, so bought a 27 pound bag of that.  He needed a complete blood panel for his allergy med.  Also needed a lyme test and another booster vaccine of some sort.



I should of had dogs
They sound cheaper to keep

Two weeks ago was cat week in our house for semi yearly vet check

$357 for Bluer on check up and shots
$1200 for Luna for same as above plus dental surgery 

Its similar to putting a kid through school
Lol


----------



## J'aime Paris

macraven said:


> I should of had dogs
> They sound cheaper to keep
> 
> Two weeks ago was cat week in our house for semi yearly vet check
> 
> $357 for Bluer on check up and shots
> $1200 for Luna for same as above plus dental surgery
> 
> Its similar to putting a kid through school
> Lol


Oh wow!
Anytime its surgery, or an emergency vet visit....those dollars add up fast!

Hope Luna is doing ok after her surgery!


----------



## macraven

Luna is being a very busy brat
Very clingy just like a toddler...

I keep thinking it will get better tomorrow....
(still waiting for tomorrow)

She had more teeth removed but found an issue with the jaw bone so I am giving her some slack as we would have to let her go to sleep if it gets worse.

In the meantime, she prefers sleeping in middle of my bed more than her cat bed .....


----------



## schumigirl

mac...hope Luna picks up soon. She`ll be well looked after for sure, and there will be a tomorrow.....just might not be anytime soon when she`s so comfy......lol......





Another gorgeous and sunny morning here.....we`re being spoiled with sunshine, just wish it was a tad warmer...or a lot warmer! 

No shopping required today, grocery delivery coming tomorrow afternoon and will visit butcher Friday, fruit and veg place too. I think next week I`ll brave a regular store that sells household items. I could be doing with some new items and a new stock pot. Didn`t want to order online as I like to see them before I buy. 

This morning is another walking morning, sunshades and warm hat is still very weird. 

And counting down to new hair do.....simple things. Need to think about what`s for dinner tonight. Croissants with preserves for breakfast, shrimp sandwiches for lunch but dinner....hmm. 







































Happy Wednesday   ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a clear morning start. Camel reminder here, as while 45 out, they are enjoying this beautiful sunrise of a Wednesday. Yay!

So homies, welcome to this middle of the week. Woot! Means that fabulous Friday greetings will be 2 days from today. Hump of a day as surely most have already enjoyed our first three days of this new week. Hoping all enjoy the last three days of our week, and have a wonderful Wednesday. Woot!

Yeah, that clear sky start will not be for long. Clouds to come soon, then those place your bets chances of rain starting in the afternoon. Hence, while lunchtime walk will hopefully be a dry one, may take an umbrella instead of my sunglasses. But hey, as with most rain we get, high temp will be 64. So maybe also a jacket or none, will see if close to that high temp by around noon.

And so, as booted up, doves could be heard cooing. Aww, I guess I woke them up. Either way, I do enjoy hearing their cooing. But as screen has been on for some time now, time for tea refill and my not so excited breakfast.

Hope Luna is doing better today, Mac. Yep, always an expense when a vet visit, particularly with surgery costs included.

Finally, yay, Schumi’s grocery deliveries will keep her pantry well stocked.  Hope you are enjoying your tea and hope your walk was nice. Woot, as your hair salon visit is tomorrow.  

   Good Morning homies.


----------



## Robo56

Good Wednesday morning Sans family   









schumigirl said:


> Robbie, they are beautiful!!!
> 
> Truly, I am so impressed with what you have done there......your granddaughter and everyone involved wi



Thanks Schumi. I hope she will like her Bridal Shower.




macraven said:


> Robbie could set up the shingle and make a whopping business for special events
> 
> She has the touch to impress !
> 
> Your gd will be in awe with the shower



Thanks Mac.




keishashadow said:


> Was tickled to run into a few old friends tho...apologies for the picture quality/picked up mirror reflection from backgrou



Love the Zombie pics.



Charade67 said:


> Beautiful! You have such a great talent for decorating.



Thank you.




J'aime Paris said:


> Love poached eggs with canadian bacon on an english muffin, topped with hollandaise sauce. Yum!



Eggs Benedict Count me in. 




J'aime Paris said:


> Tomorrow will be conecuh and shrimp with red beans and rice. I adore conecuh sausage! I first tried it in Alabama, and I think it is only available regionally.



I haven’t heard of about that sausage. Looked it up online and it said that it was Alabama’s gift to the world. I looked at ingredients and it has MSG so I couldn’t have it.

 Have you ever had Boudin sausage? It’s delicious. I had this while in Louisiana.




schumigirl said:


> Smokers yuk......I hate even following someone in front of us smoking, you can smell it for miles. And as for while eating....bleurgh.......Not a single one of our friends smoke, and have never, ever allowed anyone to smoke in our homes. One aquaintance does, but he only smokes outside their home, so the house doesn`t stink of smoke. One of our friends does have the occasional cigar....or the stink sticks as we call them....but not anywhere near anyone else.



No one is allowed to smoke in our house either. Not a fan of smoke in outside dining areas. Not sure if those Electronic cigarettes are popular over UK, but they stink too. 




schumigirl said:


> Oh yes I did get an appointment....Thursday morning, an early one at 8.30........woooohoooooo!!!! Highlights and a cut and blow dry.......might need to see what kind of day it is and see if it`s warm to sit outside somewhere for lunch as I`ll have a new do`.......even just one of the fish and chip shops......we`ll see.



Yeah.....for hair appointment.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I finally got a response this morning from our health authority about a job I had applied to. Because of covid, I am doing a written interview. I am super excited to get a response, and know that at least they are looking at my resume and it's not just being tossed or overlooked. I guess we will see what happens next!



Good luck on the job written interview. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Those are beautiful decorations!!!!! You definitely have a talent for that.



Thank you. 




Charade67 said:


> I can’t sleep. Too much to worry about. I got a call from my cousin this afternoon. The nursing home plans to release my mom on Thursday. My cousin thinks it is too soon. Mom hasn’t had enough physical rehab, and my cousin doesn’t think that my Aunt is capable of caring for my mom by herself. My aunt is about 14 years younger than Mom, but diabetic, and recently suffered a concussion. My cousin is looking into home health care services, but in not sure what Mom’s Medicare plan will cover. Apparently it is not a very good plan. On the one hand I think Mom would be better living in a nursing home where she has professionals caring for her. On the other hand, I know that is the last place she wants to be. I think if she had to move to a nursing home she would just give up and would not be around much longer.





Charade67 said:


> Taking an emergency trip to Georgia today to sit down with my siblings and discuss the future of Mom’s healthcare.



Great sound advice from Keisha. As family you can appeal the discharge from Rehab. You can let the Medicare discharge person or Social Worker at the facility know that you all do not feel she is ready to be discharged. Medicare will pay for a certain number of days if the person has a skilled need ie..needs physical therapy, wound care etc. I think it used to be 120 days.

The rules for Home Health used to be that if a person was Home 
Bound (except for MD follow up visits) post hospitalization and had a Doctors order and had a skilled need they could receive Nursing visits, Home Aides to help with bathing, Physical Therapy, Occupational Therapy and Social Worker to help with any needed advice. 

Some places have transitional possibilities for people like Keisha was talking about. They have assisted living and when needed they can transfer to next building when Nursing Home care is required. My brother in law was in one of those places and it was awesome. It was expensive, but worked for him. 

I know this is not a easy thing to have to go through. I wish you, your family and Mom the best as you work through this decision. 




schumigirl said:


> Walked into the village then down to the shore and walked for miles today, it was so gorgeous........



Beautiful beach to walk on. Sunshine and blue sky.




schumigirl said:


> And making mango fool for dessert as I have a glut of them to use up.



Looked that up. Looks yummy.



J'aime Paris said:


> Took both dogs to the vet this morning. And $535 later.....
> Barney eats a special food, so bought a 27 pound bag of that. He needed a complete blood panel for his allergy med. Also needed a lyme test and another booster vaccine of some sort.
> Hatley had her nails trimmed, a fecal sample done for the heartworm meds. I bought 6 months of heartworm pills for both dogs. She also needed lyme test and another something to two!!
> I think they are both set for a good, long time!!



Yep, fur babies are like little children they do cost money to care for, but when you love your fur babies you do what ever is needed to care for the. I have 6 fur baby grand dogs.




schumigirl said:


> And counting down to new hair do.....simple things. Need to think about what`s for dinner tonight. Croissants with preserves for breakfast, shrimp sandwiches for lunch but dinner....hmm.



Sounds like yummy meals. Love the memes.

Our daughter is having eye surgery Friday. She has been having issues with her left eye since January after receiving the Moderna vaccine. She is a Respiratory Therapist in the hospital. She is one of the rare few they have acknowledged with post vaccine induced vitritis that has worsened even after aggressive treatments with oral meds and eye drops. It has caused infection, swelling and fluid accumulation and her retina to tear.

She had suspected it was the vaccine from the beginning, but no one would confirm it until this past week it was acknowledged a few other cases have been linked to Moderna and confirmed. 

So we are praying the surgery will help. 

Staying busy with things around here. I cleaned off screened in porch yesterday. I took all patio furniture and cleaned it and cushions and the large rug. I scrubbed the patio and planted some grass seed in some areas that needed filled in the yard. Then laid down some new grass fertilizer. Will see if the grass will germinate in this cooler weather. 

It’s supposed to be cooler here for the next week. Low sixties. Not much sun yesterday and looks like not much for today. 

This has been a big change here on the weather front for me. Florida had been in the 80’s and sunshine everyday here we can fluctuate pretty good. 

Mandates are being lifted slowly here Mac, but everyone is still wearing masks in stores. The restaurants in Florida and here are open for inside and outside dining. 

I’am making masks for granddaughters shower. Keeping with Tiffany theme colors. Each guest will get a gift bag with a mask, small bottle hand sanitizer and some other goodies. 




My Canadian neighbor from Florida called yesterday and said it was hot there and the sun was shining. She is getting things pulled together to leave and go back to Canada. She is not looking forward to returning to Canada as everything is shutdown.


Overcast today. May just go for a walk if it does not rain.

Shout out to Tink and all the Sans family who do not post much anymore.

Lynne hope your tea is hot and tasty this morning. 

Just talked to elderly neighbor in Florida she is going to be 87 in May and she looks like she is 65. I brought her a birthday present before we left. She is always so nice to remember others birthdays. She is a fun person to be around. I always enjoy talking to her. 

Have a great Wednesday Sans family.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Robo, I hope your daughter’s surgery goes well. Sending some good thoughts her eye is good when over the surgery.  Sad it caused such an effect from the vaccine. My tea has been quite nice, thank you.  Hope you are enjoying a cup of coffee in your HHN mug. Very pretty masks.  Your masks are so nice to have.  And yes, I have a friend in Fla, and she also said it’s been hot.  Phone said FLA red flag warning the other day, so must be dry enough down there, and with the heat, hotter feeling.  

Saw what they called gorilla sized hail that fell in Texas.  Ack, never luckily had that sized hail.  Though have seen golf ball sized one years ago.  Here, we are in what is called unsettled weather.  Hence, rain and more rain in our recent forecasts. But more tea for me, and kids are in their online classes.  So busy house right now.


----------



## macraven

Robbie sending hugs and prayers your daughter will recover completely.

anything about the eyes being effected is very scary
Praying all will be fine and healed in time 

the masks you made are fantastic
You have a true gift with what you make!

when we moved from the north, we gave away many things to neighbors as no room on the moving van
Sewing machine was one thing that went to a neighbor 
Miss that machine ..

I need to buy more boxes of masks so will call around for stores that have supplies
Our town/ area rarely has peeps wearing masks since Georgia is mask free

when I launder my cloth masks I made a mistake and put them in the dryer
Big opps

live and you learn..

it is alwaysso nice to catch up and read how others are doing when I look at the sans each morning

hope all the homies are fine and plan on having a great day!


----------



## cam757

Way behind on posts. Hope everyone is well. 

I have been working on getting our taxes done.  Ours are not very complicated but I offered to do my brother and nephews.  I think they think I know what I am doing....the joke is on them.   Two down, one to go. Waiting on more docs from nephew. Glad the deadline was extended. 

I am going to a scrapbooking event with my friend and her mom this weekend.  I haven't scrapbooked in several years so I need to get my stuff together for that.  I am so unorganized so that is going to take a while.... It is a two day event starting Friday night.  It will be fun just to get out of the house and spend the day with friends.  My friend and I have known each other since we were 7, when I moved in next door. She was my matron of honor at my wedding and one of my best friends.  Our moms have been neighbors for 40 years so she is like a second mom to me. I am looking forward to spending time with them.

Like Mac, we have been getting quotes on a new HVAC system.  Wow, the prices are much higher than I was anticipating but I our unit is old and is not putting out cold air on those hot summer days so it is time.   

Sunny day today but I think rain for this afternoon.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Lynne G

Hi Cam.  Good to see ya here.  Have fun scraping this weekend.  Neat to know someone that long. I have one like that, and a few from my college days.  Yeah, we did our heater one year, our AC the next, and the next year, after that our roof.  Yeah, house poor is a good thought after those home expenses.  But hey, at least cool air will be ready when the heat comes.  Will be nice to have new too.  

Off to my lunch walk, still bright enough, and feels warm enough, pants, but short sleeve shirt and sunglasses.  Woot!


----------



## macraven

cam757 said:


> Way behind on posts. Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Like Mac, we have been getting quotes on a new HVAC system.  Wow, the prices are much higher than I was anticipating but I our unit is old and is not putting out cold air on those hot summer days so it is time.
> 
> Sunny day today but I think rain for this afternoon.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.


Prices are in a better range where we live
When we were in Chicago everything was expensive!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Wednesday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 568398
> 
> View attachment 568397
> 
> View attachment 568396
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Schumi. I hope she will like her Bridal Shower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Zombie pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eggs Benedict Count me in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven’t heard of about that sausage. Looked it up online and it said that it was Alabama’s gift to the world. I looked at ingredients and it has MSG so I couldn’t have it.
> 
> Have you ever had Boudin sausage? It’s delicious. I had this while in Louisiana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is allowed to smoke in our house either. Not a fan of smoke in outside dining areas. Not sure if those Electronic cigarettes are popular over UK, but they stink too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....for hair appointment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck on the job written interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great sound advice from Keisha. As family you can appeal the discharge from Rehab. You can let the Medicare discharge person or Social Worker at the facility know that you all do not feel she is ready to be discharged. Medicare will pay for a certain number of days if the person has a skilled need ie..needs physical therapy, wound care etc. I think it used to be 120 days.
> 
> The rules for Home Health used to be that if a person was Home
> Bound (except for MD follow up visits) post hospitalization and had a Doctors order and had a skilled need they could receive Nursing visits, Home Aides to help with bathing, Physical Therapy, Occupational Therapy and Social Worker to help with any needed advice.
> 
> Some places have transitional possibilities for people like Keisha was talking about. They have assisted living and when needed they can transfer to next building when Nursing Home care is required. My brother in law was in one of those places and it was awesome. It was expensive, but worked for him.
> 
> I know this is not a easy thing to have to go through. I wish you, your family and Mom the best as you work through this decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful beach to walk on. Sunshine and blue sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looked that up. Looks yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, fur babies are like little children they do cost money to care for, but when you love your fur babies you do what ever is needed to care for the. I have 6 fur baby grand dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like yummy meals. Love the memes.
> 
> Our daughter is having eye surgery Friday. She has been having issues with her left eye since January after receiving the Moderna vaccine. She is a Respiratory Therapist in the hospital. She is one of the rare few they have acknowledged with post vaccine induced vitritis that has worsened even after aggressive treatments with oral meds and eye drops. It has caused infection, swelling and fluid accumulation and her retina to tear.
> 
> She had suspected it was the vaccine from the beginning, but no one would confirm it until this past week it was acknowledged a few other cases have been linked to Moderna and confirmed.
> 
> So we are praying the surgery will help.
> 
> Staying busy with things around here. I cleaned off screened in porch yesterday. I took all patio furniture and cleaned it and cushions and the large rug. I scrubbed the patio and planted some grass seed in some areas that needed filled in the yard. Then laid down some new grass fertilizer. Will see if the grass will germinate in this cooler weather.
> 
> It’s supposed to be cooler here for the next week. Low sixties. Not much sun yesterday and looks like not much for today.
> 
> This has been a big change here on the weather front for me. Florida had been in the 80’s and sunshine everyday here we can fluctuate pretty good.
> 
> Mandates are being lifted slowly here Mac, but everyone is still wearing masks in stores. The restaurants in Florida and here are open for inside and outside dining.
> 
> I’am making masks for granddaughters shower. Keeping with Tiffany theme colors. Each guest will get a gift bag with a mask, small bottle hand sanitizer and some other goodies.
> 
> View attachment 568405
> 
> 
> My Canadian neighbor from Florida called yesterday and said it was hot there and the sun was shining. She is getting things pulled together to leave and go back to Canada. She is not looking forward to returning to Canada as everything is shutdown.
> 
> 
> Overcast today. May just go for a walk if it does not rain.
> 
> Shout out to Tink and all the Sans family who do not post much anymore.
> 
> Lynne hope your tea is hot and tasty this morning.
> 
> Just talked to elderly neighbor in Florida she is going to be 87 in May and she looks like she is 65. I brought her a birthday present before we left. She is always so nice to remember others birthdays. She is a fun person to be around. I always enjoy talking to her.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday Sans family.



Oh Robbie, all good wishes for your daughter on Friday. What a worrying reaction to the Moderna vaccine. I don`t think we`ve even heard of any reactions like that over here. All good wishes sent her way for Friday and massive hugs to you and Mr Robo. What a worry for you all.

Yes, your masks are gorgeous too.....it will be spectacular.......

Yes, sadly vaping and E Cigs are as popular over here too....and yes they also stink so bad. I`ve often thought the car in front was on fire as you see a plume of vapour coming out the drivers window.....one of my friends bought a house that had heavy smokers in it. She redecorated everything, removed everything including the windows, doors....I swear you can still get that odour when you walk in, she thinks so as well. Completely disgusting. 

I`m allergic to MSG too Robbie......it`s in so many things you don`t expect at times. 

Hope you`re doing good......





cam757 said:


> Way behind on posts. Hope everyone is well.
> 
> I have been working on getting our taxes done.  Ours are not very complicated but I offered to do my brother and nephews.  I think they think I know what I am doing....the joke is on them.   Two down, one to go. Waiting on more docs from nephew. Glad the deadline was extended.
> 
> I am going to a scrapbooking event with my friend and her mom this weekend.  I haven't scrapbooked in several years so I need to get my stuff together for that.  I am so unorganized so that is going to take a while.... It is a two day event starting Friday night.  It will be fun just to get out of the house and spend the day with friends.  My friend and I have known each other since we were 7, when I moved in next door. She was my matron of honor at my wedding and one of my best friends.  Our moms have been neighbors for 40 years so she is like a second mom to me. I am looking forward to spending time with them.
> 
> Like Mac, we have been getting quotes on a new HVAC system.  Wow, the prices are much higher than I was anticipating but I our unit is old and is not putting out cold air on those hot summer days so it is time.
> 
> Sunny day today but I think rain for this afternoon.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.




So good to see you post cam......

Oh aren`t friends like that just wonderful!! How lovely you still keep in touch and both mums are close too. You did remind me I haven`t spoken to my matron of honour in too long.....will call her tomorrow. 

I`ve never got into scrapbooking. It`s so popular and many friends do it......

Hope you don`t get too much rain and can enjoy a walk. 





Ended up with a couple of friends round this afternoon.....managed to sit in the garden which was swathed in sunshine and no cool breeze, so it was very nice. Had a good old chatter and passed the afternoon nicely. All four of us are at the salon tomorrow, different salons and times, but may try and meet up for an outdoor lunch if we can, long as the weather is still as nice, which it`s supposed to be. 

Ended up making beefburgers tonight and some sweet potato wedges. Couldn`t finish mine as we had nibbles this afternoon....made a few little appetisers up. But what I had was lovely. 

Sun is still shining brightly tonight, we`ve had the nicest week or so weather wise and more to come. But, tree pollen is high right now and my eyes are stinging at night now from about 9pm onwards. Not as bad as grass pollen coming next. That annoys eyes and nose.

Hair salon tomorrow.....cannot wait!!


----------



## macraven

cam757 said:


> Like Mac, we have been getting quotes on a new HVAC system.  Wow, the prices are much higher than I was anticipating but I our unit is old and is not putting out cold air on those hot summer days so it is time.
> 
> Sunny day today but I think rain for this afternoon.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.



cam we started searching last fall and was on a wait list for a company and yesterday was set up to start the hvac job
we have two floors and two separate hvac systems (heat and air)
Downstairs is $ 6600 and second floor at $6200 for costs
This includes carry out and disposal of our old ( original) 
units

There are a few companies in our near area but they book up quickly

The fly by night companies are much easier to book and customers never are satisfied with the work


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good evening (here) all.

First of all prayers and positive thoughts to Robo’s daughter.  Just so sad surgery is required.

Hoping Charade is coping and things getting sorted out.

Good wishes to everyone else busy and organising jobs now things are opening up a little.  Same here I believe with getting people to do jobs for you.  All so busy.  I’m lucky Kev is so handy.  Definitely have a go at most things though as we get older I try and persuade him we will have to use others eventually.

We have been a bit shell shocked this week that another dear friend has been diagnosed with kidney cancer.  I introduced them to each other 15 years ago and the rest is history.  They look after Louie when we are travelling (I won’t kennel him) and us their dog.  We have offered to care for their dog any time it’s needed.  Possibly lungs are also involved but the Christie will investigate that further after his kidney removal. The Christie is an amazing specialist cancer hospital in Manchester.

Blessed with beautiful weather here since the grandchildren came home.  Easter hunt on Sunday was good fun. Monday Em took them for shoe fitting and of course both grown. School shoes and trainers nearly £200.  Yesterday I had J for a few hours on my own as Em and L went walking with a school friend.  We collected a grocery order then went to a popular clothing store - bought him new jeans but disappointed age 13-16 now by order only.  He is nearly 12 but tops need to be age 13 so I will go to a bigger store to look another time. Like old times singing together in the car. Certainly did me good and I hope him too.  Our song is Frank Sinatra “You make me feel so young”.  He particularly likes the line “and even when I’m old and grey” 

Today we did a brilliant trail built in woodland at Mottram Hall - a hotel and golf course nearby. I used to be a member there but this was run by an outside company not the hotel. Called Totally Roarsome the beginning and end areas were dinosaurs and in between Superheroes, Alice in Wonderland, Bears, Wild Animals etc. All with quizzes we were lucky to snap up tickets as people were travelling from all over the area. Very well organised and socially distanced.

Tomorrow a National Trust property with an Easter trail and weather looks to remain nice.

So nice to get them out and about.

Kev should have had dental surgery on Monday but they have decided to refer him to the hospital for a scan of his jaw.  He was disappointed but may be for the best eventually.


----------



## schumigirl

Lori......are you online??

Can you send me an email please when you get a chance....I`ve just deleted most of my contacts!!! I have most backed up but yours isn`t in there???? Not sure how I missed yours......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

making a quick mid day stop in!!!!

I'm trying to stretch out the paper shuffling today.  Not too much sitting on my desk right now.  It is our slow season now...so I will enjoy less paperwork.  I just ran to the bank and it is absolutely gorgeous out for us in April.  I will take all the beautiful weather we can get!!!  I will NEVER complain about it being too hot....EVER   It is currently  14C  or 57F  It is glorious and I'll take it!!!!  57F might not be too warm for you...but in April in northern Canada...I'll take it!!!!



macraven said:


> I keep thinking it will get better tomorrow....
> (still waiting for tomorrow)
> 
> She had more teeth removed but found an issue with the jaw bone so I am giving her some slack as we would have to let her go to sleep if it gets worse.


I hope you Luna rebounds quickly.  She sounds like a sweety!!!!  


Lynne G said:


> Good Morning homies.


Gm Lynne....I always look forward to you camel posts.  


Robo56 said:


> Our daughter is having eye surgery Friday. She has been having issues with her left eye since January after receiving the Moderna vaccine. She is a Respiratory Therapist in the hospital. She is one of the rare few they have acknowledged with post vaccine induced vitritis that has worsened even after aggressive treatments with oral meds and eye drops. It has caused infection, swelling and fluid accumulation and her retina to tear.


Sending lots of prayers to you and your daughter.  I hope that it goes smoothly for her.  That is a very weird side effect.  I haven't heard of that one here either, but I will be putting that into my mental file of things to watch for.  Our eyes and eyesight is NOTHING to fool around with.  


cam757 said:


> am going to a scrapbooking event with my friend and her mom this weekend. I haven't scrapbooked in several years so I need to get my stuff together for that. I am so unorganized so that is going to take a while.... It is a two day event starting Friday night. It will be fun just to get out of the house and spend the day with friends. My friend and I have known each other since we were 7, when I moved in next door. She was my matron of honor at my wedding and one of my best friends. Our moms have been neighbors for 40 years so she is like a second mom to me. I am looking forward to spending time with them.


That sounds like a fantastic way to spend a weekend!!!!  That certainly is a special friendship.  The dh and I have a couple of friendships like this as well.  We don't get to see them often, but when we do...watch out lol.  


Realfoodfans said:


> Kev should have had dental surgery on Monday but they have decided to refer him to the hospital for a scan of his jaw. He was disappointed but may be for the best eventually.


I hope you get another date for that surgery soon.  I'm very sorry about the news about your friend.  News like that takes the wind out of your sails.  

Well, I should get to shuffling more papers.  Turkey taco budha bowls are on the menu for tonight.  
Have a great afternoon everyone!!!!!


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Lori......are you online??
> 
> Can you send me an email please when you get a chance....I`ve just deleted most of my contacts!!! I have most backed up but yours isn`t in there???? Not sure how I missed yours......


Hey, Carole!  Was in and out all day.  Probably left this site up on my computer.  I will send an email.  I owe you one for sure!

Edit: email sent


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Keisha, I think I’ve had both. Had the good stuff in NY that did look more like pork, and what I believe to a cheap imitation in Orlando......I think I just prefer our bacon over any other......although American bacon......mmmmm!!
> 
> Not a fennel fan here either.....almost as bad as soap tasting cilantro......yes, looking forward to hair do Thursday........
> 
> 
> 
> Lori, they’re wave breakers, used to stop too much erosion along the beaches in the UK, or some areas of the UK. They stop the waves from scooping up too much sand. I’m sure there’s a better explanation somewhere.....but that‘s what they are.
> 
> Love mango fool or ice cream......not diet friendly, but gorgeous!! Oh yes, weren’t the Golden Girls wonderful.......
> 
> Ouch on the vets bill.......


Thanks for the explanation about the wave breakers.  I wouldn't have guessed it, but definitely makes sense!!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a nice mid day stop in!!!!
> 
> Not too many papers to shuffle on my desk today.  Probably do a little shredding today...and watching more youtube videos.
> 
> I got to go for a nice walk last night.  I have been trying to get out most evenings if the weather is not too cold or gross.  Last night was beautiful.  I just had a thin little zip up hoodie.  Tonight I'll probably head out again.
> 
> Finished my written interview...received an email this morning to send them my references.  So I'll do that tonight when I get home.  There are probably 60000 steps and i'm on step 2 lol.   But like I said, at least I know they are seeing and liking my resume!!!!  I know I'll snag a job sooner or later.  Persistence pays off.
> 
> 
> that is frustrating!!!!!  I sure hope you get the sorted soon.  I'm due for an upgrade too.  I have heard that some are coming soon to our branch.
> 
> Sending you lots of hugs and hope your able to come to an agreement and that she is able to keep recovering.
> 
> What beautiful scenery!!!  Your very luck to have such great views!
> 
> Yup....those furry children can be expensive!!!
> 
> Well, I should try to look a little busy seeing as they are paying me to actually work  .  I took out some beef steaks that are great in the instant pot.  Not sure what I'm going to make with them yet, but I'm sure I'll figure something out.
> 
> Have a great afternoon everyone!


Hey, another step forward on the job!  That's great!




macraven said:


> Luna is being a very busy brat
> Very clingy just like a toddler...
> 
> I keep thinking it will get better tomorrow....
> (still waiting for tomorrow)
> 
> She had more teeth removed but found an issue with the jaw bone so I am giving her some slack as we would have to let her go to sleep if it gets worse.
> 
> In the meantime, she prefers sleeping in middle of my bed more than her cat bed .....


Oh poor baby!  That sounds rough.  i'm sure she's enjoying lots of extra love and cuddles!!




schumigirl said:


> mac...hope Luna picks up soon. She`ll be well looked after for sure, and there will be a tomorrow.....just might not be anytime soon when she`s so comfy......lol......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another gorgeous and sunny morning here.....we`re being spoiled with sunshine, just wish it was a tad warmer...or a lot warmer!
> 
> No shopping required today, grocery delivery coming tomorrow afternoon and will visit butcher Friday, fruit and veg place too. I think next week I`ll brave a regular store that sells household items. I could be doing with some new items and a new stock pot. Didn`t want to order online as I like to see them before I buy.
> 
> This morning is another walking morning, sunshades and warm hat is still very weird.
> 
> And counting down to new hair do.....simple things. Need to think about what`s for dinner tonight. Croissants with preserves for breakfast, shrimp sandwiches for lunch but dinner....hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday   ​


Bravo on the daily walks!!  I need to get out for more walks.  But today was barely 40 and I just didn't have it in me.   (did go to the gym tho)




Lynne G said:


> View attachment 568387
> 
> 
> Ah yes, a clear morning start. Camel reminder here, as while 45 out, they are enjoying this beautiful sunrise of a Wednesday. Yay!
> 
> So homies, welcome to this middle of the week. Woot! Means that fabulous Friday greetings will be 2 days from today. Hump of a day as surely most have already enjoyed our first three days of this new week. Hoping all enjoy the last three days of our week, and have a wonderful Wednesday. Woot!
> 
> Yeah, that clear sky start will not be for long. Clouds to come soon, then those place your bets chances of rain starting in the afternoon. Hence, while lunchtime walk will hopefully be a dry one, may take an umbrella instead of my sunglasses. But hey, as with most rain we get, high temp will be 64. So maybe also a jacket or none, will see if close to that high temp by around noon.
> 
> And so, as booted up, doves could be heard cooing. Aww, I guess I woke them up. Either way, I do enjoy hearing their cooing. But as screen has been on for some time now, time for tea refill and my not so excited breakfast.
> 
> Hope Luna is doing better today, Mac. Yep, always an expense when a vet visit, particularly with surgery costs included.
> 
> Finally, yay, Schumi’s grocery deliveries will keep her pantry well stocked.  Hope you are enjoying your tea and hope your walk was nice. Woot, as your hair salon visit is tomorrow.
> 
> Good Morning homies.


I needed that camel reminder Lynne!  I woke this morning thinking it was Tuesday....
I have a lot going on before I leave for Alabama next week.  I feel a time crunch coming upon me!




Robo56 said:


> Good Wednesday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 568398
> 
> View attachment 568397
> 
> View attachment 568396
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Schumi. I hope she will like her Bridal Shower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Zombie pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eggs Benedict Count me in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven’t heard of about that sausage. Looked it up online and it said that it was Alabama’s gift to the world. I looked at ingredients and it has MSG so I couldn’t have it.
> 
> Have you ever had Boudin sausage? It’s delicious. I had this while in Louisiana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is allowed to smoke in our house either. Not a fan of smoke in outside dining areas. Not sure if those Electronic cigarettes are popular over UK, but they stink too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....for hair appointment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck on the job written interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great sound advice from Keisha. As family you can appeal the discharge from Rehab. You can let the Medicare discharge person or Social Worker at the facility know that you all do not feel she is ready to be discharged. Medicare will pay for a certain number of days if the person has a skilled need ie..needs physical therapy, wound care etc. I think it used to be 120 days.
> 
> The rules for Home Health used to be that if a person was Home
> Bound (except for MD follow up visits) post hospitalization and had a Doctors order and had a skilled need they could receive Nursing visits, Home Aides to help with bathing, Physical Therapy, Occupational Therapy and Social Worker to help with any needed advice.
> 
> Some places have transitional possibilities for people like Keisha was talking about. They have assisted living and when needed they can transfer to next building when Nursing Home care is required. My brother in law was in one of those places and it was awesome. It was expensive, but worked for him.
> 
> I know this is not a easy thing to have to go through. I wish you, your family and Mom the best as you work through this decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful beach to walk on. Sunshine and blue sky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looked that up. Looks yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, fur babies are like little children they do cost money to care for, but when you love your fur babies you do what ever is needed to care for the. I have 6 fur baby grand dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like yummy meals. Love the memes.
> 
> Our daughter is having eye surgery Friday. She has been having issues with her left eye since January after receiving the Moderna vaccine. She is a Respiratory Therapist in the hospital. She is one of the rare few they have acknowledged with post vaccine induced vitritis that has worsened even after aggressive treatments with oral meds and eye drops. It has caused infection, swelling and fluid accumulation and her retina to tear.
> 
> She had suspected it was the vaccine from the beginning, but no one would confirm it until this past week it was acknowledged a few other cases have been linked to Moderna and confirmed.
> 
> So we are praying the surgery will help.
> 
> Staying busy with things around here. I cleaned off screened in porch yesterday. I took all patio furniture and cleaned it and cushions and the large rug. I scrubbed the patio and planted some grass seed in some areas that needed filled in the yard. Then laid down some new grass fertilizer. Will see if the grass will germinate in this cooler weather.
> 
> It’s supposed to be cooler here for the next week. Low sixties. Not much sun yesterday and looks like not much for today.
> 
> This has been a big change here on the weather front for me. Florida had been in the 80’s and sunshine everyday here we can fluctuate pretty good.
> 
> Mandates are being lifted slowly here Mac, but everyone is still wearing masks in stores. The restaurants in Florida and here are open for inside and outside dining.
> 
> I’am making masks for granddaughters shower. Keeping with Tiffany theme colors. Each guest will get a gift bag with a mask, small bottle hand sanitizer and some other goodies.
> 
> View attachment 568405
> 
> 
> My Canadian neighbor from Florida called yesterday and said it was hot there and the sun was shining. She is getting things pulled together to leave and go back to Canada. She is not looking forward to returning to Canada as everything is shutdown.
> 
> 
> Overcast today. May just go for a walk if it does not rain.
> 
> Shout out to Tink and all the Sans family who do not post much anymore.
> 
> Lynne hope your tea is hot and tasty this morning.
> 
> Just talked to elderly neighbor in Florida she is going to be 87 in May and she looks like she is 65. I brought her a birthday present before we left. She is always so nice to remember others birthdays. She is a fun person to be around. I always enjoy talking to her.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday Sans family.


Alabama's gift to the world.....I love that!    Also, those are great masks!

I will be thinking of your daughter on Friday.  I pray her surgery will be a total success!!




Lynne G said:


> Oh Robo, I hope your daughter’s surgery goes well. Sending some good thoughts her eye is good when over the surgery.  Sad it caused such an effect from the vaccine. My tea has been quite nice, thank you.  Hope you are enjoying a cup of coffee in your HHN mug. Very pretty masks.  Your masks are so nice to have.  And yes, I have a friend in Fla, and she also said it’s been hot.  Phone said FLA red flag warning the other day, so must be dry enough down there, and with the heat, hotter feeling.
> 
> Saw what they called gorilla sized hail that fell in Texas.  Ack, never luckily had that sized hail.  Though have seen golf ball sized one years ago.  Here, we are in what is called unsettled weather.  Hence, rain and more rain in our recent forecasts. But more tea for me, and kids are in their online classes.  So busy house right now.


Had to look up gorilla sized hail....yep, it fits...
Nature can be cruel sometimes.




cam757 said:


> Way behind on posts. Hope everyone is well.
> 
> I have been working on getting our taxes done.  Ours are not very complicated but I offered to do my brother and nephews.  I think they think I know what I am doing....the joke is on them.   Two down, one to go. Waiting on more docs from nephew. Glad the deadline was extended.
> 
> I am going to a scrapbooking event with my friend and her mom this weekend.  I haven't scrapbooked in several years so I need to get my stuff together for that.  I am so unorganized so that is going to take a while.... It is a two day event starting Friday night.  It will be fun just to get out of the house and spend the day with friends.  My friend and I have known each other since we were 7, when I moved in next door. She was my matron of honor at my wedding and one of my best friends.  Our moms have been neighbors for 40 years so she is like a second mom to me. I am looking forward to spending time with them.
> 
> Like Mac, we have been getting quotes on a new HVAC system.  Wow, the prices are much higher than I was anticipating but I our unit is old and is not putting out cold air on those hot summer days so it is time.
> 
> Sunny day today but I think rain for this afternoon.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.


Scrapbooking was such a craze for a while.  Such fun!!  Hope you have a great time!!




schumigirl said:


> Oh Robbie, all good wishes for your daughter on Friday. What a worrying reaction to the Moderna vaccine. I don`t think we`ve even heard of any reactions like that over here. All good wishes sent her way for Friday and massive hugs to you and Mr Robo. What a worry for you all.
> 
> Yes, your masks are gorgeous too.....it will be spectacular.......
> 
> Yes, sadly vaping and E Cigs are as popular over here too....and yes they also stink so bad. I`ve often thought the car in front was on fire as you see a plume of vapour coming out the drivers window.....one of my friends bought a house that had heavy smokers in it. She redecorated everything, removed everything including the windows, doors....I swear you can still get that odour when you walk in, she thinks so as well. Completely disgusting.
> 
> I`m allergic to MSG too Robbie......it`s in so many things you don`t expect at times.
> 
> Hope you`re doing good......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So good to see you post cam......
> 
> Oh aren`t friends like that just wonderful!! How lovely you still keep in touch and both mums are close too. You did remind me I haven`t spoken to my matron of honour in too long.....will call her tomorrow.
> 
> I`ve never got into scrapbooking. It`s so popular and many friends do it......
> 
> Hope you don`t get too much rain and can enjoy a walk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up with a couple of friends round this afternoon.....managed to sit in the garden which was swathed in sunshine and no cool breeze, so it was very nice. Had a good old chatter and passed the afternoon nicely. All four of us are at the salon tomorrow, different salons and times, but may try and meet up for an outdoor lunch if we can, long as the weather is still as nice, which it`s supposed to be.
> 
> Ended up making beefburgers tonight and some sweet potato wedges. Couldn`t finish mine as we had nibbles this afternoon....made a few little appetisers up. But what I had was lovely.
> 
> Sun is still shining brightly tonight, we`ve had the nicest week or so weather wise and more to come. But, tree pollen is high right now and my eyes are stinging at night now from about 9pm onwards. Not as bad as grass pollen coming next. That annoys eyes and nose.
> 
> Hair salon tomorrow.....cannot wait!!


Nice you were able to host some friends!!!  I bet that was a blast!
Enjoy that hair salon appointment!!




Realfoodfans said:


> Good evening (here) all.
> 
> First of all prayers and positive thoughts to Robo’s daughter.  Just so sad surgery is required.
> 
> Hoping Charade is coping and things getting sorted out.
> 
> Good wishes to everyone else busy and organising jobs now things are opening up a little.  Same here I believe with getting people to do jobs for you.  All so busy.  I’m lucky Kev is so handy.  Definitely have a go at most things though as we get older I try and persuade him we will have to use others eventually.
> 
> We have been a bit shell shocked this week that another dear friend has been diagnosed with kidney cancer.  I introduced them to each other 15 years ago and the rest is history.  They look after Louie when we are travelling (I won’t kennel him) and us their dog.  We have offered to care for their dog any time it’s needed.  Possibly lungs are also involved but the Christie will investigate that further after his kidney removal. The Christie is an amazing specialist cancer hospital in Manchester.
> 
> Blessed with beautiful weather here since the grandchildren came home.  Easter hunt on Sunday was good fun. Monday Em took them for shoe fitting and of course both grown. School shoes and trainers nearly £200.  Yesterday I had J for a few hours on my own as Em and L went walking with a school friend.  We collected a grocery order then went to a popular clothing store - bought him new jeans but disappointed age 13-16 now by order only.  He is nearly 12 but tops need to be age 13 so I will go to a bigger store to look another time. Like old times singing together in the car. Certainly did me good and I hope him too.  Our song is Frank Sinatra “You make me feel so young”.  He particularly likes the line “and even when I’m old and grey”
> 
> Today we did a brilliant trail built in woodland at Mottram Hall - a hotel and golf course nearby. I used to be a member there but this was run by an outside company not the hotel. Called Totally Roarsome the beginning and end areas were dinosaurs and in between Superheroes, Alice in Wonderland, Bears, Wild Animals etc. All with quizzes we were lucky to snap up tickets as people were travelling from all over the area. Very well organised and socially distanced.
> 
> Tomorrow a National Trust property with an Easter trail and weather looks to remain nice.
> 
> So nice to get them out and about.
> 
> Kev should have had dental surgery on Monday but they have decided to refer him to the hospital for a scan of his jaw.  He was disappointed but may be for the best eventually.


I'm sorry to hear about your friend.  So much sadness lately...   Maybe it will be limited to the one kidney, and if it's removed the cancer will be gone too.  Fingers crossed...




Pumpkin1172 said:


> making a quick mid day stop in!!!!
> 
> I'm trying to stretch out the paper shuffling today.  Not too much sitting on my desk right now.  It is our slow season now...so I will enjoy less paperwork.  I just ran to the bank and it is absolutely gorgeous out for us in April.  I will take all the beautiful weather we can get!!!  I will NEVER complain about it being too hot....EVER   It is currently  14C  or 57F  It is glorious and I'll take it!!!!  57F might not be too warm for you...but in April in northern Canada...I'll take it!!!!
> 
> 
> I hope you Luna rebounds quickly.  She sounds like a sweety!!!!
> 
> Gm Lynne....I always look forward to you camel posts.
> 
> Sending lots of prayers to you and your daughter.  I hope that it goes smoothly for her.  That is a very weird side effect.  I haven't heard of that one here either, but I will be putting that into my mental file of things to watch for.  Our eyes and eyesight is NOTHING to fool around with.
> 
> That sounds like a fantastic way to spend a weekend!!!!  That certainly is a special friendship.  The dh and I have a couple of friendships like this as well.  We don't get to see them often, but when we do...watch out lol.
> 
> I hope you get another date for that surgery soon.  I'm very sorry about the news about your friend.  News like that takes the wind out of your sails.
> 
> Well, I should get to shuffling more papers.  Turkey taco budha bowls are on the menu for tonight.
> Have a great afternoon everyone!!!!!


You had a lovely weather day, good for you!
And your dinner sounds yum!!






My BFF called...her dad is in the hospital.  He was found on the bathroom floor this morning.  His heart is quite weak, but he's a fighter.  Has survived 3 strokes already.  
Hoping his strength will carry him through again.

This family has endured an awful lot... BFFs sister died this past summer due to cancer.  It would crush us all if they have to go through an other loss...

Hug your loved ones a bit tighter tonight


----------



## Lynne G

Sending hugs to Julie and Paris.  So sad to read of cancer and heart issues.  

Rainy by lunchtime and still raining now. A night to just relax and enjoying my evening tea.

May all have a most pleasant and good night.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> making a quick mid day stop in!!!!
> 
> I'm trying to stretch out the paper shuffling today.  Not too much sitting on my desk right now.  It is our slow season now...so I will enjoy less paperwork.  I just ran to the bank and it is absolutely gorgeous out for us in April.  I will take all the beautiful weather we can get!!!  I will NEVER complain about it being too hot....EVER   It is currently  14C  or 57F  It is glorious and I'll take it!!!!  57F might not be too warm for you...but in April in northern Canada...I'll take it!!!!
> 
> 
> I hope you Luna rebounds quickly.  She sounds like a sweety!!!!
> 
> Gm Lynne....I always look forward to you camel posts.
> 
> Sending lots of prayers to you and your daughter.  I hope that it goes smoothly for her.  That is a very weird side effect.  I haven't heard of that one here either, but I will be putting that into my mental file of things to watch for.  Our eyes and eyesight is NOTHING to fool around with.
> 
> That sounds like a fantastic way to spend a weekend!!!!  That certainly is a special friendship.  The dh and I have a couple of friendships like this as well.  We don't get to see them often, but when we do...watch out lol.
> 
> I hope you get another date for that surgery soon.  I'm very sorry about the news about your friend.  News like that takes the wind out of your sails.
> 
> Well, I should get to shuffling more papers.  Turkey taco budha bowls are on the menu for tonight.
> Have a great afternoon everyone!!!!!



lol......Turkey taco budha bowls sounds so good!!! And I don`t like tacos....

Still keeping fingers crossed you get good news soon on the job! 





J'aime Paris said:


> Hey, Carole!  Was in and out all day.  Probably left this site up on my computer.  I will send an email.  I owe you one for sure!
> 
> Edit: email sent





Thanks!! Had a real panic on last night.......got your email though, so it`s now in contacts, written in my back up book and my 2nd back up back up book.....lol.....funny thing is I found a man`s name (full name) and have no idea who it is......Tom doesn`t recognise it, I don`t have a clue, but I had added it for some reason, and must have been a very, very long time ago?? First name Kevin rather weirdly......





J'aime Paris said:


> Thanks for the explanation about the wave breakers.  I wouldn't have guessed it, but definitely makes sense!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, another step forward on the job!  That's great!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh poor baby!  That sounds rough.  i'm sure she's enjoying lots of extra love and cuddles!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bravo on the daily walks!!  I need to get out for more walks.  But today was barely 40 and I just didn't have it in me.   (did go to the gym tho)
> 
> 
> 
> I needed that camel reminder Lynne!  I woke this morning thinking it was Tuesday....
> I have a lot going on before I leave for Alabama next week.  I feel a time crunch coming upon me!
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama's gift to the world.....I love that!    Also, those are great masks!
> 
> I will be thinking of your daughter on Friday.  I pray her surgery will be a total success!!
> 
> 
> 
> Had to look up gorilla sized hail....yep, it fits...
> Nature can be cruel sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> Scrapbooking was such a craze for a while.  Such fun!!  Hope you have a great time!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice you were able to host some friends!!!  I bet that was a blast!
> Enjoy that hair salon appointment!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your friend.  So much sadness lately...   Maybe it will be limited to the one kidney, and if it's removed the cancer will be gone too.  Fingers crossed...
> 
> 
> 
> You had a lovely weather day, good for you!
> And your dinner sounds yum!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My BFF called...her dad is in the hospital.  He was found on the bathroom floor this morning.  His heart is quite weak, but he's a fighter.  Has survived 3 strokes already.
> Hoping his strength will carry him through again.
> 
> This family has endured an awful lot... BFFs sister died this past summer due to cancer.  It would crush us all if they have to go through an other loss...
> 
> Hug your loved ones a bit tighter tonight



Oh Lori I`m so sorry about your lovely friend`s dad. He`s been through so much already as has the whole family. I remember your friend`s sister passing away. 

It`s surprising what people can come through at times when you least expect it......will be thinking of him and everyone who loves him too 

I didn`t know what those things were on beaches for the longest time. I think I always thought they were alkways that had rotted over the years......then someone explained it to me. Yes, it`s only obvious when you know.......

You have been so good with the gym though. I think I`d be like the kid from The Omen going into a church if I ever tried to go into a gym!!!! 

Sending you many hugs again.......









​
Yes, today is the day I get my hair cut, styled and highlighted again.......just a tad excited 

Another beautifully sunny and crispy cold morning out there. We really have been spoiled with the weather despite it being a little chilly all the same. If the sun is shining....fine by me. 

First appointment of the day at the salon, so breakfast will be early and then off. Not sure about stopping off for fish and chips along the seafront afterwards......if we eat that for lunch will have no room for dinner.....we`ll see.

When I get home, we have the grocery delivery coming, then I think we`ll head out a walk as it will be gorgeous again. 

But, bread roll with bacon for breakfast this morning.......and a big mug of tea. 

Dinner will fall into place after we decide what to do for lunch. 

Oh one of the ladies from the Book Group chose her classic movie.....something new we`re doing in the group between books......can`t believe she chose Whatever Happened to Baby Jane. I hate that movie......love Bette Davis in most things, but that is such a dark movie. I`ll watch it as this lady is one to quiz you on every part of her chosen book, so I guess she`ll be the same with her choice of movie. 






























Have a happy Thirsty Throwback Thursday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Schumi, should be nicely blonde again and hope you enjoyed your hair salon visit.  Yay, food delivery and a walk.  Glad to hear weather has been nice.

Very dark start to this morning, and had a good night’s sleep.  Heard little one go to bed, so said goodnight then promptly went back to sleep.

Ah yes, me too, tea morning sipping.  Glad to hear Schumi had a big mug of her tea this morning.

Cloudy, and still in the mid 40’s, but at least that rainy weather only has a random chance of rain this afternoon.  But an overcast day, with the wind starting to pick up to be that blustery day.  So probably will at least take my jacket on that lunchtime walk.  Maybe sunglasses, but will see how bright and hope that afternoon rain chance is after I return.

Ah yes, a Thirsty Thursday is here. Yay, as that means a fabulous Friday will be here, and so ready for this week to end. And yep, as home feels a bit cool, will be throwing back quite the number of cups of tea. Hoping older one is in a grilled cheese mood for lunch, but as been up for hours now, Time to do that breakfast item search.

A totally terrific Thirsty Thursday homies.  And a Good Morning to you too.


----------



## schumigirl

Yep much blonder again Lynne and a lot shorter.

Hope you have a lovely walk today and sun shines for you.....



I love my new do’! Same colours blended as I usually get, but since it’s been almost 5 months, it looks fabulous.....even if I say so myself 

Found out my stylist is pregnant though......so she’ll be off for 9 months. There is one other girl I’d let loose on my hair, she knows me and how I like it so it’ll be fine.

A nice lockdown surprise for her.

Didn‘t go out for lunch after all.......came home and had some turkey, Brie and cranberry toasties......lovely.

Once groceries come and put away, we’ll head a walk as it is so gorgeous out there today again. Cool in the shade, but lovely in the sun. Definitely a beach walk today........


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Sending hugs to Julie and Paris.  So sad to read of cancer and heart issues.
> 
> Rainy by lunchtime and still raining now. A night to just relax and enjoying my evening tea.
> 
> May all have a most pleasant and good night.


Thank you for your hugs, it always helps!



schumigirl said:


> lol......Turkey taco budha bowls sounds so good!!! And I don`t like tacos....
> 
> Still keeping fingers crossed you get good news soon on the job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! Had a real panic on last night.......got your email though, so it`s now in contacts, written in my back up book and my 2nd back up back up book.....lol.....funny thing is I found a man`s name (full name) and have no idea who it is......Tom doesn`t recognise it, I don`t have a clue, but I had added it for some reason, and must have been a very, very long time ago?? First name Kevin rather weirdly......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Lori I`m so sorry about your lovely friend`s dad. He`s been through so much already as has the whole family. I remember your friend`s sister passing away.
> 
> It`s surprising what people can come through at times when you least expect it......will be thinking of him and everyone who loves him too
> 
> I didn`t know what those things were on beaches for the longest time. I think I always thought they were alkways that had rotted over the years......then someone explained it to me. Yes, it`s only obvious when you know.......
> 
> You have been so good with the gym though. I think I`d be like the kid from The Omen going into a church if I ever tried to go into a gym!!!!
> 
> Sending you many hugs again.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Yes, today is the day I get my hair cut, styled and highlighted again.......just a tad excited
> 
> Another beautifully sunny and crispy cold morning out there. We really have been spoiled with the weather despite it being a little chilly all the same. If the sun is shining....fine by me.
> 
> First appointment of the day at the salon, so breakfast will be early and then off. Not sure about stopping off for fish and chips along the seafront afterwards......if we eat that for lunch will have no room for dinner.....we`ll see.
> 
> When I get home, we have the grocery delivery coming, then I think we`ll head out a walk as it will be gorgeous again.
> 
> But, bread roll with bacon for breakfast this morning.......and a big mug of tea.
> 
> Dinner will fall into place after we decide what to do for lunch.
> 
> Oh one of the ladies from the Book Group chose her classic movie.....something new we`re doing in the group between books......can`t believe she chose Whatever Happened to Baby Jane. I hate that movie......love Bette Davis in most things, but that is such a dark movie. I`ll watch it as this lady is one to quiz you on every part of her chosen book, so I guess she`ll be the same with her choice of movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a happy Thirsty Throwback Thursday ​


Thank you for your kind words!  I will call BFF later today for an update.

I've never watched Baby Jane, but Betty Davis looks so creepy in the clips....could pass for a HHN character!




Lynne G said:


> Yay, Schumi, should be nicely blonde again and hope you enjoyed your hair salon visit.  Yay, food delivery and a walk.  Glad to hear weather has been nice.
> 
> Very dark start to this morning, and had a good night’s sleep.  Heard little one go to bed, so said goodnight then promptly went back to sleep.
> 
> Ah yes, me too, tea morning sipping.  Glad to hear Schumi had a big mug of her tea this morning.
> 
> Cloudy, and still in the mid 40’s, but at least that rainy weather only has a random chance of rain this afternoon.  But an overcast day, with the wind starting to pick up to be that blustery day.  So probably will at least take my jacket on that lunchtime walk.  Maybe sunglasses, but will see how bright and hope that afternoon rain chance is after I return.
> 
> Ah yes, a Thirsty Thursday is here. Yay, as that means a fabulous Friday will be here, and so ready for this week to end. And yep, as home feels a bit cool, will be throwing back quite the number of cups of tea. Hoping older one is in a grilled cheese mood for lunch, but as been up for hours now, Time to do that breakfast item search.
> 
> A totally terrific Thirsty Thursday homies.  And a Good Morning to you too.


Cloudy, very windy and 40 here.  Will stay in the 40s today and feel quite cool.  I sure miss those high 70s from a couple weeks back!

Grilled cheese (and a bit of tomato soup for me) sounds like a real winner today!




schumigirl said:


> Yep much blonder again Lynne and a lot shorter.
> 
> Hope you have a lovely walk today and sun shines for you.....
> 
> 
> 
> I love my new do’! Same colours blended as I usually get, but since it’s been almost 5 months, it looks fabulous.....even if I say so myself
> 
> Found out my stylist is pregnant though......so she’ll be off for 9 months. There is one other girl I’d let loose on my hair, she knows me and how I like it so it’ll be fine.
> 
> A nice lockdown surprise for her.
> 
> Didn‘t go out for lunch after all.......came home and had some turkey, Brie and cranberry toasties......lovely.
> 
> Once groceries come and put away, we’ll head a walk as it is so gorgeous out there today again. Cool in the shade, but lovely in the sun. Definitely a beach walk today........


So glad you had your salon appointment.  I'll bet you're a new woman!!
And congrats to your stylist!!








My neighbor and I like to share a bottle of wine together from time to time.  Her birthday is in a few days, so I got her gifts ready last night. 

 This kinda sums it all up...


The 3 gifts aren't really cohesive in presentation, but she will love the contents!!

I'll go to the store for groceries today, and the gym of course.  I need to do some laundry as well.
I might pop into Kohl's as well to see if there is anything cute for spring.  I haven't been there in a while.

And I will enjoy some wine later on this Thirsty Thursday....


----------



## macraven

Made red meat for dinner last night so no idea how to top that meal today

guess we could go out and pick up Mexican food tonight

of could just have a desert night which is always fine by me
Going to be a good day to take a long walk in the battlefield 
Perfect weather for it today

homies, what’s on your agenda today?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I get to do a morning stop in!!!  Our server system is down, I can't access any information I need.  So I'm just cruising and drinking my Tim's tea...so I'll share that gladly with you all this morning

Our turkey taco bowls were delicious last night.   Soooo easy and refreshing.  And it's an everybody eat meal.  Our youngest ds is somewhat of a picky eater, and has always had oral sensory issues, so getting him to try new foods was harder when he was younger.  He's better at trying new foods now, and has expanded his tastes alot in the last few years.  

Didn't go for a walk last night.  As beautiful as it was, I had such a bad migraine, I just sat in my chair with the grand dogs, and finished watching Yellowstone.  Have any of you watched that series yet....OMG...if you haven't I highly suggest you do.  This last season was awesome....and a great cliff hanger.  And I'm going to add....Kevin Costner is like a really great fine wine.  That man just gets better with age!!!!!     I must say that to dh every time I turn it on lol.  



J'aime Paris said:


> This family has endured an awful lot... BFFs sister died this past summer due to cancer. It would crush us all if they have to go through an other loss...


That is hard.  Some families paths is sooooo extremely difficult.  All we can do is be there for them.  I'm sure she appreciates all that you do for them during those hard times.  


schumigirl said:


> Yes, today is the day I get my hair cut, styled and highlighted again.......just a tad excited


I'm sooooooo glad you loved your hair after your appointment.  That is one of the best feelings in the world, along with crawling into a freshly made bed and the perfect temperature shower!!!!


Lynne G said:


> h yes, a Thirsty Thursday is here. Yay, as that means a fabulous Friday will be here, and so ready for this week to end. And yep, as home feels a bit cool, will be throwing back quite the number of cups of tea. Hoping older one is in a grilled cheese mood for lunch, but as been up for hours now, Time to do that breakfast item search.


I'll raise my Tim's cup of steeped tea along with you.  I did slip a beverage into the fridge to enjoy later tonight. 


macraven said:


> guess we could go out and pick up Mexican food tonight


Yum!!!!!!!  Now I want to pick up tacos for lunch!!!!!

I just got a call asking if I wanted to pick up a shift tonight.  Seems there is an extra truck of stock from the warehouse and they need extra help tonight putting out stock.   I guess I will get to touch and see all the new things going out onto shelves.  It's always dangerous to see it all, because then I want all the things!!!!!!

Well, just got an email our server is back up and running.  I better get shuffling papers again.  

Have a great day everyone...hopefully should get another stop in yet today.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good evening all.

J’aime hope your BFF has better news to share with  you. We can only support each other as best we can.  We have added issues here of very long NHS delays for treatment and surgery.  We had private health cover when working and a very good private hospital nearby.  Would sometimes use that facility now if needed.

Hope Mac has her work in the home going well and puss is doing better.

We had a good trip to Lyme and a quiz trail round the gardens.  Spoilt with the beautiful weather and the booking system gave us lots of space.  Kev had set up the archery when we returned so that was some more outdoor time.

I am really trying to get back on Keto but it’s a struggle with all the family food around. Done well today......until the Cadbury’s Creme Egg Ice Cream tonight! Hey ho I will keep trying.

Continued thoughts with Robo’s daughter and all those needing extra support at the moment.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Thank you for your hugs, it always helps!
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words!  I will call BFF later today for an update.
> 
> I've never watched Baby Jane, but Betty Davis looks so creepy in the clips....could pass for a HHN character!
> 
> 
> 
> Cloudy, very windy and 40 here.  Will stay in the 40s today and feel quite cool.  I sure miss those high 70s from a couple weeks back!
> 
> Grilled cheese (and a bit of tomato soup for me) sounds like a real winner today!
> 
> 
> 
> So glad you had your salon appointment.  I'll bet you're a new woman!!
> And congrats to your stylist!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My neighbor and I like to share a bottle of wine together from time to time.  Her birthday is in a few days, so I got her gifts ready last night.
> 
> This kinda sums it all up...
> View attachment 568540
> 
> The 3 gifts aren't really cohesive in presentation, but she will love the contents!!
> 
> I'll go to the store for groceries today, and the gym of course.  I need to do some laundry as well.
> I might pop into Kohl's as well to see if there is anything cute for spring.  I haven't been there in a while.
> 
> And I will enjoy some wine later on this Thirsty Thursday....



I`ll join you in some wine tonight Lori......just feel like a robust Malbec tonight.....from Argentina. you`d love it. 

Hoping to hear good news from your friend later too. 

Baby Jane is a very creepy movie, and nasty too. But, I have to watch it again now whether I want to or not......at least it`s not a cowboy or war movie! Yes, she would make a good icon for HHN!! Scares me every time.

The best Kohl`s I ever went into was in Long Island......we really enjoyed mooching around it and came out with a fair few items. 

Your neighbour will love your gifts for her. 

Was thinking of you earlier as we stocked up on some Walker`s Crisps from the grocery store.....lush!!






macraven said:


> Made red meat for dinner last night so no idea how to top that meal today
> 
> guess we could go out and pick up Mexican food tonight
> 
> of could just have a desert night which is always fine by me
> Going to be a good day to take a long walk in the battlefield
> Perfect weather for it today
> 
> homies, what’s on your agenda today?



Hard to beat a good prime rib mac.....I`m sure it was gorgeous. Think we`ll have that on Sunday, you put me in the mood for a rib roast last night.

I think you know what I`ve been up to today.......  





Pumpkin1172 said:


> I get to do a morning stop in!!!  Our server system is down, I can't access any information I need.  So I'm just cruising and drinking my Tim's tea...so I'll share that gladly with you all this morning
> 
> Our turkey taco bowls were delicious last night.   Soooo easy and refreshing.  And it's an everybody eat meal.  Our youngest ds is somewhat of a picky eater, and has always had oral sensory issues, so getting him to try new foods was harder when he was younger.  He's better at trying new foods now, and has expanded his tastes alot in the last few years.
> 
> Didn't go for a walk last night.  As beautiful as it was, I had such a bad migraine, I just sat in my chair with the grand dogs, and finished watching Yellowstone.  Have any of you watched that series yet....OMG...if you haven't I highly suggest you do.  This last season was awesome....and a great cliff hanger.  And I'm going to add....Kevin Costner is like a really great fine wine.  That man just gets better with age!!!!!     I must say that to dh every time I turn it on lol.
> 
> 
> That is hard.  Some families paths is sooooo extremely difficult.  All we can do is be there for them.  I'm sure she appreciates all that you do for them during those hard times.
> 
> I'm sooooooo glad you loved your hair after your appointment.  That is one of the best feelings in the world, along with crawling into a freshly made bed and the perfect temperature shower!!!!
> 
> I'll raise my Tim's cup of steeped tea along with you.  I did slip a beverage into the fridge to enjoy later tonight.
> 
> Yum!!!!!!!  Now I want to pick up tacos for lunch!!!!!
> 
> I just got a call asking if I wanted to pick up a shift tonight.  Seems there is an extra truck of stock from the warehouse and they need extra help tonight putting out stock.   I guess I will get to touch and see all the new things going out onto shelves.  It's always dangerous to see it all, because then I want all the things!!!!!!
> 
> Well, just got an email our server is back up and running.  I better get shuffling papers again.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...hopefully should get another stop in yet today.




Kevin Costner is in a few films I like, but never seen yellowstone....and I do like a fine wine......lol......

Oh yes, freshly made bed is perfect. I never understood folks that don`t see that as a little bit of luxury. Or maybe I`m just easy to please....

Nice to get a preview of new products, and yes, I`d be so tempted too. 

Always good to see you........





Another gorgeous but slightly chilly day behind us now. Sun has been brilliant all day from just after 5am, and not dark till late. 

After getting the old hair done and grocery delivery, we went for a long walk along the shore front and it was beautiful, but that breeze just took the edge off of any heat from the sun. Nice temperature for walking though. Then nipped to a different grocery store and picked up some crisps (chips) and then walked to the nearest post box to pop off a birthday card and into the deli.

Made a quiche for dinner, maple bacon and leek, but I did cheat with the pastry and bought a ready made one from the local deli, they are very, very good and better than mine. But, I did make the filling which was lovely. 

Heating is on tonight again, it`s 42f but feels like 36f. Not the warmest of evenings. 

Almost time for wine.....it`s been open a few hours........


----------



## macraven

I came upstairs to work in my study room and trying to reorganize everything

now I have no idea where I put my glasses
Lol

slow day here but still a nice one
I hope to finish this room before dusk 

Hope all the homies are having a nice relaxing day!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I get to do a morning stop in!!!  Our server system is down, I can't access any information I need.  So I'm just cruising and drinking my Tim's tea...so I'll share that gladly with you all this morning
> 
> Our turkey taco bowls were delicious last night.   Soooo easy and refreshing.  And it's an everybody eat meal.  Our youngest ds is somewhat of a picky eater, and has always had oral sensory issues, so getting him to try new foods was harder when he was younger.  He's better at trying new foods now, and has expanded his tastes alot in the last few years.
> 
> Didn't go for a walk last night.  As beautiful as it was, I had such a bad migraine, I just sat in my chair with the grand dogs, and finished watching Yellowstone.  Have any of you watched that series yet....OMG...if you haven't I highly suggest you do.  This last season was awesome....and a great cliff hanger.  And I'm going to add....Kevin Costner is like a really great fine wine.  That man just gets better with age!!!!!     I must say that to dh every time I turn it on lol.
> 
> 
> That is hard.  Some families paths is sooooo extremely difficult.  All we can do is be there for them.  I'm sure she appreciates all that you do for them during those hard times.
> 
> I'm sooooooo glad you loved your hair after your appointment.  That is one of the best feelings in the world, along with crawling into a freshly made bed and the perfect temperature shower!!!!
> 
> I'll raise my Tim's cup of steeped tea along with you.  I did slip a beverage into the fridge to enjoy later tonight.
> 
> Yum!!!!!!!  Now I want to pick up tacos for lunch!!!!!
> 
> I just got a call asking if I wanted to pick up a shift tonight.  Seems there is an extra truck of stock from the warehouse and they need extra help tonight putting out stock.   I guess I will get to touch and see all the new things going out onto shelves.  It's always dangerous to see it all, because then I want all the things!!!!!!
> 
> Well, just got an email our server is back up and running.  I better get shuffling papers again.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...hopefully should get another stop in yet today.


Thank you for your words of encouragement, it is appreciated!




Realfoodfans said:


> Good evening all.
> 
> J’aime hope your BFF has better news to share with  you. We can only support each other as best we can.  We have added issues here of very long NHS delays for treatment and surgery.  We had private health cover when working and a very good private hospital nearby.  Would sometimes use that facility now if needed.
> 
> Hope Mac has her work in the home going well and puss is doing better.
> 
> We had a good trip to Lyme and a quiz trail round the gardens.  Spoilt with the beautiful weather and the booking system gave us lots of space.  Kev had set up the archery when we returned so that was some more outdoor time.
> 
> I am really trying to get back on Keto but it’s a struggle with all the family food around. Done well today......until the Cadbury’s Creme Egg Ice Cream tonight! Hey ho I will keep trying.
> 
> Continued thoughts with Robo’s daughter and all those needing extra support at the moment.


Yes, we all need some emotional support at times.  Glad everyone on the SANS is uplifting!




schumigirl said:


> I`ll join you in some wine tonight Lori......just feel like a robust Malbec tonight.....from Argentina. you`d love it.
> 
> Hoping to hear good news from your friend later too.
> 
> Baby Jane is a very creepy movie, and nasty too. But, I have to watch it again now whether I want to or not......at least it`s not a cowboy or war movie! Yes, she would make a good icon for HHN!! Scares me every time.
> 
> The best Kohl`s I ever went into was in Long Island......we really enjoyed mooching around it and came out with a fair few items.
> 
> Your neighbour will love your gifts for her.
> 
> Was thinking of you earlier as we stocked up on some Walker`s Crisps from the grocery store.....lush!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to beat a good prime rib mac.....I`m sure it was gorgeous. Think we`ll have that on Sunday, you put me in the mood for a rib roast last night.
> 
> I think you know what I`ve been up to today.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Costner is in a few films I like, but never seen yellowstone....and I do like a fine wine......lol......
> 
> Oh yes, freshly made bed is perfect. I never understood folks that don`t see that as a little bit of luxury. Or maybe I`m just easy to please....
> 
> Nice to get a preview of new products, and yes, I`d be so tempted too.
> 
> Always good to see you........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another gorgeous but slightly chilly day behind us now. Sun has been brilliant all day from just after 5am, and not dark till late.
> 
> After getting the old hair done and grocery delivery, we went for a long walk along the shore front and it was beautiful, but that breeze just took the edge off of any heat from the sun. Nice temperature for walking though. Then nipped to a different grocery store and picked up some crisps (chips) and then walked to the nearest post box to pop off a birthday card and into the deli.
> 
> Made a quiche for dinner, maple bacon and leek, but I did cheat with the pastry and bought a ready made one from the local deli, they are very, very good and better than mine. But, I did make the filling which was lovely.
> 
> Heating is on tonight again, it`s 42f but feels like 36f. Not the warmest of evenings.
> 
> Almost time for wine.....it`s been open a few hours........


Cheers, Carole!  I'll have my glass in a couple of hours.

I found something cute at Kohl's!

Walker's Crisps....now I'm jealous (and drooling a little), lol!!  Super yum!

I've heard good things about Yellowstone.  Gotta add it to my "check this out" list.

Your quiche sounds incredible....I'm not sure if DH will eat leeks.  Need to ask him about that.







No word from BFF on her dad.  I'm sure I'll hear from her soon.

I got the cutest shoes from Kohl's today.  Bonus, they were on sale!  I think they are perfect for spring!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Thank you for your words of encouragement, it is appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we all need some emotional support at times.  Glad everyone on the SANS is uplifting!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, Carole!  I'll have my glass in a couple of hours.
> 
> I found something cute at Kohl's!
> 
> Walker's Crisps....now I'm jealous (and drooling a little), lol!!  Super yum!
> 
> I've heard good things about Yellowstone.  Gotta add it to my "check this out" list.
> 
> Your quiche sounds incredible....I'm not sure if DH will eat leeks.  Need to ask him about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No word from BFF on her dad.  I'm sure I'll hear from her soon.
> 
> I got the cutest shoes from Kohl's today.  Bonus, they were on sale!  I think they are perfect for spring!
> 
> View attachment 568589



Love them Lori, they are very cute......and will go with many outfits.

Walker`s have a new flavour we picked up today.....they may not be for you though.......   They are "flaming hot" flavour.....and they are quite spicy!!!




Watching Rush Hour with Chris Tucker and Jackie Chan........it`s so funny, and Rush Hour 2 is even funnier.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Love them Lori, they are very cute......and will go with many outfits.
> 
> Walker`s have a new flavour we picked up today.....they may not be for you though.......   They are "flaming hot" flavour.....and they are quite spicy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching Rush Hour with Chris Tucker and Jackie Chan........it`s so funny, and Rush Hour 2 is even funnier.


I prefer more of a "barely warm" heat index, lol!
Enjoy those chips!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Love a cute pair of shoes!!!!  I'm just about down 40 lbs....I have my eye on a pair of shoes as my prize for meeting that goal.  If I get them, I'll be sure to post a picture of them.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Love a cute pair of shoes!!!!  I'm just about down 40 lbs....I have my eye on a pair of shoes as my prize for meeting that goal.  If I get them, I'll be sure to post a picture of them.



Congrats Pumpkin!!

That is a wonderful weight loss indeed.....and shoes are a lovely treat!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Love a cute pair of shoes!!!!  I'm just about down 40 lbs....I have my eye on a pair of shoes as my prize for meeting that goal.  If I get them, I'll be sure to post a picture of them.


Great accomplishment Pumpkin!!
If those shoes are open toed, throw in a pedi too, lol!


----------



## Monykalyn

Been busy-quick drop in. 
Hope all are well-looking forward to HHN!
May be doing some Disney in August-not sure if I want to if restrictions (park reservations, pool reservations, masks) in place-not worth even the convention rate money-especially not with Hawaii on the horizon next year. Have Las VEgas in July, the cruise in January-but keep getting alerts for cheap airfares to Europe-so tempting-almost booked Rome for anniversary as surprise for hubs - $370 RT -from chicago but cheap amtrak from St louis or $200 flight from our town to chicago-not sure ever will see fares like that again. And $200 RT to Alaska?? That one may end up getting booked if it comes around again. Would rather do one of those than Disney, but hubs oldest has her conference in person there and of course-the grandson to love on...At yacht Club so not a hardship lol
Hubs got both Pfizer shots with NO reactions (tried not to hate him lol)-although I finally found my super power from my vaccination-first spring in FOREVER where I haven't had breathing/allergy issues or had an ER/urgent care visit for breathing issues (dang asthma)-give me the booster every year for this!!!! 
Hubs in Florida to get UCF kid-she got invited to join an engineering society (invite only+2 interviews before approved for a vote to accept). She's pretty excited, more opportunity to be mentored by people working in field. Be nice to have her home for summer.
Son is five days a week seated since middle of March-went form D's/F's last semester to all A's-virtual school NOT good for him. Out 2 days this week with cold-still aced his geometry test today (the only one to get 100%). 
Oldest is trying to find out what is going on for her this summer-she would like to get some field trips in, and her mentor needs to get his lab set up so she can start research for her thesis. At least she isn't paying for school because this past year has basically been holding pattern.
And it is officially Spring! Pineapple whip season! NPR did a story on this a few years ago

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CNqKFIGjJRm/


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, MonyK, all busy it seems.  Think my kids both will be working this summer, as summer camp seems to be a go.  

And my stupid county. Cancelled my shot for next week, and best I could reschedule was end of the month. Very annoying, as picked that time and day for a reason. Hope I do get the shot as now scheduled. DH is going to see if the VA can get me in earlier, then I will can the county one.

And yay for Pumpkin to be loosing weight.

Bed time for me, so hope all have a quite lovely evening.  So glad o can say, yay tomorrow is Friday.  Woot!


----------



## schumigirl

Monyk....glad things are going good for you......sounds like some lovely trips in the planning and glad everyone is doing good. 


Lynne, frustrating to have your appointment delayed. Annoying when you`re entitled to get it, but postponed. You`ll be vaccinated before you know it. 



Shout out to Charade......hope things are going well and you get everything sorted and a big hello to Tink1957.......miss seeing you post Vicki........





Slept like a baby again last night........seems it`s always been true that fresh sea air is so good for you.

Heading out this morning after breakfast for another walk......have to take advantage of this gorgous weather we`re having right now, and looks to continue for the forseeable future. The temps could be higher but it`ll get there, we`re still only mid April. 

Plan to meet a couple of friends on our walk this morning, they`ll have the dogs with them so that`ll be fun. And plan a zoom chat with the goddaughter that had the baby earlier in the year along with several phone calls. 

No idea on food yet either........little early to make up my mind what to have......cornbread and mixed fruit plate for breakfast. 

And it`s Friday........



































Have a wonderful Friday.........



​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Friday happiness has been ongoing since waking up a few hours ago.  Thank goodness.  

Thanks Schumi, I know, as they will get al wanting the shots done, but was just annoying as did that time and day for a reason. The new appointment is not as easy for me, but I hope it does not get cancelled too. Yep, sometimes my breakfast choices are just eh. Hope you enjoyed the walk with friends and dogs. Sweet to at least see video of new baby. Hope your. lunch is nice, and breakfast tea was had before the walk.

And so, Friday happiness to each the homies.  

After a restless bedmate, looking forward to a very lazy start tomorrow morning.  And maybe a earlier bedtime.  That earlier bedtime May because not much of interest to view on TV.    

Thus an early morning for me, though week day routine for a bit now. And that routine includes a very early cup of tea. And since need a second refill, off to find something to eat too.

Lastly, the weather guy said a cooler day, with some rain passing through this morning and a gray, overcast day, with high of 54. Sigh, but will have that jacket ready, as with hopeful sunglasses, for lunchtime walk. And very much hope that morning rain chances are done by the time I stroll.

Did I say Friday morning happiness? 

Woot!


----------



## schumigirl

Hope you get your lunchtime stroll and it’s nicer than predicted......it’s a shame if it’s too miserable as it’s a nice break from work in the middle of the day......and hope you enjoyed your tea.

And yes, hope you get your vaccine sorted out as early as possible.





Beautiful day here, we have a massive 50F......feels cooler along the water, but back home in the sunroom it’s 89F.......Yep, guess where we’re sitting.

Friends couldn’t make the walk after all......one of their horses has hurt itself so they were waiting in for the vet to come check her out. But we still walked and did over 5 miles. The beach was beautiful. 

There’s an optical illusion that makes it look like ships are hovering or floating in mid air......I hadn’t seen it personally as they were showing ships off the South Coast on the news......but we saw it for ourselves this morning......its common in the Arctic to see it, but rare in the UK during winter.....special atmospheric conditions that bend light are the reason the ships look as if they are in mid air.......

These were captured just by my Samsung camera and the ships are about 8 -10 miles out to sea passing us.........













Lazy afternoon here as our legs and feet are groaning a little.......

We have the guy here to finish our master bathroom floor this afternoon. His daughter was poorly so it’s been delayed, but we told him no rush, get her looked after first. But, it’ll be nice to have it finished.

And as it’s still so gorgeous here, barbecue tonight....think we’ll eat indoors though by then. Have a nice selection of food for us and not much to prepare except salad and cous cous. I did buy some deli potato salad which is gorgeous.

Time for tea......or wine.......


----------



## Lynne G

Very  awesome shots of the floating mid air ship, Schumi.  Yep, neat how the eye sees what it sees. Tea always enjoyed, thank you, and yes, will get the first virus shot one of these days.  

Was very sunny, now the clouds have come, so overcast looking and no bright coming into my windows.


----------



## macraven

Lynne I think it is clouding every where today!
Exception might be Florida.....always sunny there for the most part


----------



## Pumpkin1172

TGIF is all I can say!!!!  I'm glad that today is my last day of work for this week!!!!  I work a short shift on Sunday, but it's in the cash office, so customer interaction and putting in 10,000 steps in 2 hours lol.  I seem to attract customers/staff and run my butt off if I'm on the sales floor.  So I look forward to just being in the back offices - shuffling and counting is way more up my alley .

It was sooooooooooo beautiful here yesterday.  Today it's supposed to hit 65F   I took out some steaks we had in the freezer.  We are on a mission to use and cook what is in the freezer.  I have had my eye on those beautiful cuts of steak for our first nice warm spring day!!!  Today is the day to cook them up.  So it's a steak, ceasar salad, potato and I'll probably grill some asparagus as well with all of that!  My mouth is already drooling lol. 

Tomorrow I have no where to be, so it's a putz around the house day.  I have some cleaning I need to do, but as long the DH and the boys go do their own thing, I'll just slowly work on all the things I want to get done and just enjoy being at home for the day.  I haven't had a whole day at home in over a month. Between going to the kids house 2 times and the second job, I haven't had a whole day at home for a bit.  I'm going to enjoy the day!!!!


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 







Lynne G said:


> Oh Robo, I hope your daughter’s surgery goes well. Sending some good thoughts her eye is good when over the surgery. Sad it caused such an effect from the vaccine. My tea has been quite nice, thank you. Hope you are enjoying a cup of coffee in your HHN mug. Very pretty masks. Your masks are so nice to have. And yes, I have a friend in Fla, and she also said it’s been hot.



Thank you Lynne......we are praying for a good outcome for her with the surgery.

Yep, HHN mug full with coffee this morning.




macraven said:


> Robbie sending hugs and prayers your daughter will recover
> anything about the eyes being effected is very scary
> Praying all will be fine and healed in time
> 
> the masks you made are fantastic
> You have a true gift with what you make!



Thank you Mac. Your hugs and prayers are very much appreciated.




cam757 said:


> I am going to a scrapbooking event with my friend and her mom this weekend. I haven't scrapbooked in several years so I need to get my stuff together for that. I am so unorganized so that is going to take a while.... It is a two day event starting Friday night. It will be fun just to get out of the house and spend the day with friends. My friend and I have known each other since we were 7, when I moved in next door. She was my matron of honor at my wedding and one of my best friends. Our moms have been neighbors for 40 years so she is like a second mom to me. I am looking forward to spending time with them.



Have a wonderful time scrapbooking and reconnecting with your friend.




schumigirl said:


> Oh Robbie, all good wishes for your daughter on Friday. What a worrying reaction to the Moderna vaccine. I don`t think we`ve even heard of any reactions like that over here. All good wishes sent her way for



Thank you Carole. I texted her this morning. She is going into surgery at 10:30 am. She is in good hands with the best eye surgeons at Vanderbilt in Nashville. She is a really resilient person, but this has been hard for her. Son in law is going to call with update after surgery.



schumigirl said:


> Yes, your masks are gorgeous too.....it will be spectacular.......



Thank you. I will bring some masks with me to give to Sans family in September if my trip goes as planned.




schumigirl said:


> Yes, sadly vaping and E Cigs are as popular over here too....and yes they also stink so bad. I`ve often thought the car in front was on fire as you see a plume of vapour coming out the drivers window.....one of my friends bought a house that had heavy smokers in it. She redecorated everything, removed everything including the windows, doors....I swear you can still get that odour when you walk in, she thinks so as well. Completely disgusting.



Yes, the smoke just permeates everything in the house. My cousin who was a long time smoker quit in January and she can smell how bad her house stinks from it.. She keeps a tidy home, but now that she has quit smoking she can smell it.




schumigirl said:


> I`m allergic to MSG too Robbie......it`s in so many things you don`t expect at times.



Yes it is.




schumigirl said:


> Hope you`re doing good......



Doing ok.




macraven said:


> we have two floors and two separate hvac systems (heat and air)
> Downstairs is $ 6600 and second floor at $6200 for costs
> This includes carry out and disposal of our old ( original)
> units



Yep, replacing those units especially when there are two of them is costly. We did that about 4 years ago.

I know what you mean about the mask situation with workers coming in the house. We had one of them come to the house a couple of weeks ago and I sent him back to his truck for a mask and shoe covers. The guy came back to door and was going to put used shoe covers on and I had him go back and get new ones.




Realfoodfans said:


> First of all prayers and positive thoughts to Robo’s daughter. Just so sad surgery is required.



Thank you for your prayers.




Realfoodfans said:


> We have been a bit shell shocked this week that another dear friend has been diagnosed with kidney cancer. I introduced them to each other 15 years ago and the rest is history. They look after Louie when we are travelling (I won’t kennel him) and us their dog. We have offered to care for their dog any time it’s needed. Possibly lungs are also involved but the Christie will investigate that further after his kidney removal. The Christie is an amazing specialist cancer hospital in Manchester.



Prayers and good wishes  being sent for your dear friend.




Realfoodfans said:


> Kev should have had dental surgery on Monday but they have decided to refer him to the hospital for a scan of his jaw. He was disappointed but may be for the best eventually.



Hope the scan shows what is needed to make sure his dental surgery is a success.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Sending lots of prayers to you and your daughter. I hope that it goes smoothly for her. That is a very weird side effect. I haven't heard of that one here either, but I will be putting that into my mental file of things to watch for. Our eyes and eyesight is NOTHING to fool around with.



Thank you. It is a weird side effect....very unexpected. These are experimental biologic vaccines that were much needed, but we are finding out some of the ill side effects now. Not sure if anyone else has received them, but there are mass emails going out from all the makers of the vaccines asking people if they had any side affects from the vaccines. So they are gathering more data to fit the pieces together.





J'aime Paris said:


> I will be thinking of your daughter on Friday. I pray her surgery will be a total success!!



Thank you for your prayers.




J'aime Paris said:


> My BFF called...her dad is in the hospital. He was found on the bathroom floor this morning. His heart is quite weak, but he's a fighter. Has survived 3 strokes already.
> Hoping his strength will carry him through again.



I hope you BFF’s Dad is ok. Sending  prayers for him that he does well. Having a fighting determined spirit does help a lot.




schumigirl said:


> I love my new do’! Same colours blended as I usually get, but since it’s been almost 5 months, it looks fabulous.....even if I say so myself



Yeah, to the new hair do. Glad to hear it turned out like you wanted. It does make one feel like a new woman.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Our turkey taco bowls were delicious last night.



Sounds delicious.



schumigirl said:


> Baby Jane is a very creepy movie, and nasty too. But, I have to watch it again now whether I want to or not......at least it`s not a cowboy or war movie! Yes, she would make a good icon for HHN!! Scares me every time.



Yes, it is a creepy movie. If I remember correctly Bette Davis and Joan Crawford did not care for each other much. It’s a wonder they were able to get them to do the movie together.




J'aime Paris said:


> I got the cutest shoes from Kohl's today. Bonus, they were on sale! I think they are perfect for spring!



They are cute. Very nice.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Love a cute pair of shoes!!!! I'm just about down 40 lbs....I have my eye on a pair of shoes as my prize for meeting that goal. If I get them, I'll be sure to post a picture of them.



Congratulations on the weight loss.




schumigirl said:


> These were captured just by my Samsung camera and the ships are about 8 -10 miles out to sea passing us.........



Those are cool pictures. The ship does look like it is floating.


Well I went to Mall on Wednesday afternoon. I had not really been thinking yet of purchasing outfit for granddaughters wedding and went into formal section of Dillard’s and found some nice dresses and pantsuits.

I found something I liked and brought it home.  Will ponder on it a few days. If I don’t find something else I like will go with it.

I have appointment to have the SUV serviced and cleaned this afternoon and will get a loaner while they are servicing the SUV might have a look at another place.

I saw my great-nephew on Wednesday and he is such a joy. He has been such a blessing to our family. He is so sweet. He is a busy little fellow.

I can hear and see the big machinery in what used to be the farm behind our house. They are moving the soil around and grading. It’s shocking to look at. Needless to say I have not seen any of the deer since we have been back.

It’s to cool to sit in the screened in porch. Only about 53 now. I have a few yard things to do before my SUV service appt. So I better get moving.

Have a wonderful Friday everyone.

Some fun memes to make us smile a little.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

opps...forgot to add my quotes!!!!



Monykalyn said:


> Been busy-quick drop in.


It's good to see you post again.  Your family days sound VERY busy!!!!  Your kiddos have made some amazing accomplishments!!!!  


Lynne G said:


> And my stupid county. Cancelled my shot for next week, and best I could reschedule was end of the month. Very annoying, as picked that time and day for a reason. Hope I do get the shot as now scheduled. DH is going to see if the VA can get me in earlier, then I will can the county one.


How frustrating!!!!  We are still waiting here to get ours.  With our rollout our DS ( 20 ) can get his because of his asthma.  I am hoping that soon he will go get his  DH and I should be able to book ours here in the next couple of weeks.  


schumigirl said:


> There’s an optical illusion that makes it look like ships are hovering or floating in mid air......I hadn’t seen it personally as they were showing ships off the South Coast on the news......but we saw it for ourselves this morning......its common in the Arctic to see it, but rare in the UK during winter.....special atmospheric conditions that bend light are the reason the ships look as if they are in mid air.......


What a cool  illusion.  Sounds like you had great weather and a fantastic place for a VERY long walk!!! 

To all the homies who haven't check in yet...." hi "  

Sending lots of extra healing and strength thoughts and prayers to our homies here who are needing them.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Continued prayers and positive thoughts to all who need them.  Challenging times for many. Also good to see more able to get their vaccination booked.   As many getting their second vaccination here there is a slow down in younger ones but still on track for all to be offered by end July.

Robo that must be tough to watch the changes.  We had that at our last home - the area across from us was a lovely woodland and pathways used by many for dog walking.  We understood it was donated for the community many years before but the local council allowed developers who had purchased adjacent land for housing to build on most of it.  Also meant new toadways

Another one here who headed to the hairdresser today.  I took a tray of cupcakes and they were thrilled with them.  Didn’t go in any stores but picked up take out coffees for us as Kev walked Louie along the canal while I was being pampered.

Warmest day we’ve had so far mid 50’s.  Em took L for some activity supplies for Brownies and then we were all out in the garden again for another archery competition.  Fishy Friday and we picked up our take out order so a very easy evening.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Monykalyn said:


> Been busy-quick drop in.
> Hope all are well-looking forward to HHN!
> May be doing some Disney in August-not sure if I want to if restrictions (park reservations, pool reservations, masks) in place-not worth even the convention rate money-especially not with Hawaii on the horizon next year. Have Las VEgas in July, the cruise in January-but keep getting alerts for cheap airfares to Europe-so tempting-almost booked Rome for anniversary as surprise for hubs - $370 RT -from chicago but cheap amtrak from St louis or $200 flight from our town to chicago-not sure ever will see fares like that again. And $200 RT to Alaska?? That one may end up getting booked if it comes around again. Would rather do one of those than Disney, but hubs oldest has her conference in person there and of course-the grandson to love on...At yacht Club so not a hardship lol
> Hubs got both Pfizer shots with NO reactions (tried not to hate him lol)-although I finally found my super power from my vaccination-first spring in FOREVER where I haven't had breathing/allergy issues or had an ER/urgent care visit for breathing issues (dang asthma)-give me the booster every year for this!!!!
> Hubs in Florida to get UCF kid-she got invited to join an engineering society (invite only+2 interviews before approved for a vote to accept). She's pretty excited, more opportunity to be mentored by people working in field. Be nice to have her home for summer.
> Son is five days a week seated since middle of March-went form D's/F's last semester to all A's-virtual school NOT good for him. Out 2 days this week with cold-still aced his geometry test today (the only one to get 100%).
> Oldest is trying to find out what is going on for her this summer-she would like to get some field trips in, and her mentor needs to get his lab set up so she can start research for her thesis. At least she isn't paying for school because this past year has basically been holding pattern.
> And it is officially Spring! Pineapple whip season! NPR did a story on this a few years ago
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CNqKFIGjJRm/


Virtual school was terrible for my nephew as well.  So glad your son was able to back to full time and had such a positive turnaround!!

I'd be jumping on those awesome travel deals too!




schumigirl said:


> Monyk....glad things are going good for you......sounds like some lovely trips in the planning and glad everyone is doing good.
> 
> 
> Lynne, frustrating to have your appointment delayed. Annoying when you`re entitled to get it, but postponed. You`ll be vaccinated before you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> Shout out to Charade......hope things are going well and you get everything sorted and a big hello to Tink1957.......miss seeing you post Vicki........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slept like a baby again last night........seems it`s always been true that fresh sea air is so good for you.
> 
> Heading out this morning after breakfast for another walk......have to take advantage of this gorgous weather we`re having right now, and looks to continue for the forseeable future. The temps could be higher but it`ll get there, we`re still only mid April.
> 
> Plan to meet a couple of friends on our walk this morning, they`ll have the dogs with them so that`ll be fun. And plan a zoom chat with the goddaughter that had the baby earlier in the year along with several phone calls.
> 
> No idea on food yet either........little early to make up my mind what to have......cornbread and mixed fruit plate for breakfast.
> 
> And it`s Friday........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.........
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Glad you've been having such nice days, and able to get outside!
It's fairly decent here today, I will take the dogs on a walk this afternoon.




Lynne G said:


> Yay!  Friday happiness has been ongoing since waking up a few hours ago.  Thank goodness.
> 
> Thanks Schumi, I know, as they will get al wanting the shots done, but was just annoying as did that time and day for a reason. The new appointment is not as easy for me, but I hope it does not get cancelled too. Yep, sometimes my breakfast choices are just eh. Hope you enjoyed the walk with friends and dogs. Sweet to at least see video of new baby. Hope your. lunch is nice, and breakfast tea was had before the walk.
> 
> And so, Friday happiness to each the homies.
> 
> After a restless bedmate, looking forward to a very lazy start tomorrow morning.  And maybe a earlier bedtime.  That earlier bedtime May because not much of interest to view on TV.
> 
> Thus an early morning for me, though week day routine for a bit now. And that routine includes a very early cup of tea. And since need a second refill, off to find something to eat too.
> 
> Lastly, the weather guy said a cooler day, with some rain passing through this morning and a gray, overcast day, with high of 54. Sigh, but will have that jacket ready, as with hopeful sunglasses, for lunchtime walk. And very much hope that morning rain chances are done by the time I stroll.
> 
> Did I say Friday morning happiness?
> 
> Woot!


That is totally stinky your shot was cancelled!!  I hope you're able to get it soon!!



schumigirl said:


> Hope you get your lunchtime stroll and it’s nicer than predicted......it’s a shame if it’s too miserable as it’s a nice break from work in the middle of the day......and hope you enjoyed your tea.
> 
> And yes, hope you get your vaccine sorted out as early as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful day here, we have a massive 50F......feels cooler along the water, but back home in the sunroom it’s 89F.......Yep, guess where we’re sitting.
> 
> Friends couldn’t make the walk after all......one of their horses has hurt itself so they were waiting in for the vet to come check her out. But we still walked and did over 5 miles. The beach was beautiful.
> 
> There’s an optical illusion that makes it look like ships are hovering or floating in mid air......I hadn’t seen it personally as they were showing ships off the South Coast on the news......but we saw it for ourselves this morning......its common in the Arctic to see it, but rare in the UK during winter.....special atmospheric conditions that bend light are the reason the ships look as if they are in mid air.......
> 
> These were captured just by my Samsung camera and the ships are about 8 -10 miles out to sea passing us.........
> 
> 
> View attachment 568714
> 
> 
> View attachment 568715
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 568716
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy afternoon here as our legs and feet are groaning a little.......
> 
> We have the guy here to finish our master bathroom floor this afternoon. His daughter was poorly so it’s been delayed, but we told him no rush, get her looked after first. But, it’ll be nice to have it finished.
> 
> And as it’s still so gorgeous here, barbecue tonight....think we’ll eat indoors though by then. Have a nice selection of food for us and not much to prepare except salad and cous cous. I did buy some deli potato salad which is gorgeous.
> 
> Time for tea......or wine.......


That is wicked COOL!!

Wine, always wine!! 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> TGIF is all I can say!!!!  I'm glad that today is my last day of work for this week!!!!  I work a short shift on Sunday, but it's in the cash office, so customer interaction and putting in 10,000 steps in 2 hours lol.  I seem to attract customers/staff and run my butt off if I'm on the sales floor.  So I look forward to just being in the back offices - shuffling and counting is way more up my alley .
> 
> It was sooooooooooo beautiful here yesterday.  Today it's supposed to hit 65F   I took out some steaks we had in the freezer.  We are on a mission to use and cook what is in the freezer.  I have had my eye on those beautiful cuts of steak for our first nice warm spring day!!!  Today is the day to cook them up.  So it's a steak, ceasar salad, potato and I'll probably grill some asparagus as well with all of that!  My mouth is already drooling lol.
> 
> Tomorrow I have no where to be, so it's a putz around the house day.  I have some cleaning I need to do, but as long the DH and the boys go do their own thing, I'll just slowly work on all the things I want to get done and just enjoy being at home for the day.  I haven't had a whole day at home in over a month. Between going to the kids house 2 times and the second job, I haven't had a whole day at home for a bit.  I'm going to enjoy the day!!!!


Nothing better than grilled steaks!   Fabulous meal planned!




Robo56 said:


> Good morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 568725
> 
> View attachment 568724
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lynne......we are praying for a good outcome for her with the surgery.
> 
> Yep, HHN mug full with coffee this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac. Your hugs and prayers are very much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful time scrapbooking and reconnecting with your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Carole. I texted her this morning. She is going into surgery at 10:30 am. She is in good hands with the best eye surgeons at Vanderbilt in Nashville. She is a really resilient person, but this has been hard for her. Son in law is going to call with update after surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I will bring some masks with me to give to Sans family in September if my trip goes as planned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the smoke just permeates everything in the house. My cousin who was a long time smoker quit in January and she can smell how bad her house stinks from it.. She keeps a tidy home, but now that she has quit smoking she can smell it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, replacing those units especially when there are two of them is costly. We did that about 4 years ago.
> 
> I know what you mean about the mask situation with workers coming in the house. We had one of them come to the house a couple of weeks ago and I sent him back to his truck for a mask and shoe covers. The guy came back to door and was going to put used shoe covers on and I had him go back and get new ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers and good wishes  being sent for your dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the scan shows what is needed to make sure his dental surgery is a success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. It is a weird side effect....very unexpected. These are experimental biologic vaccines that were much needed, but we are finding out some of the ill side effects now. Not sure if anyone else has received them, but there are mass emails going out from all the makers of the vaccines asking people if they had any side affects from the vaccines. So they are gathering more data to fit the pieces together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you BFF’s Dad is ok. Sending  prayers for him that he does well. Having a fighting determined spirit does help a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, to the new hair do. Glad to hear it turned out like you wanted. It does make one feel like a new woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a creepy movie. If I remember correctly Bette Davis and Joan Crawford did not care for each other much. It’s a wonder they were able to get them to do the movie together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are cute. Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the weight loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are cool pictures. The ship does look like it is floating.
> 
> 
> Well I went to Mall on Wednesday afternoon. I had not really been thinking yet of purchasing outfit for granddaughters wedding and went into formal section of Dillard’s and found some nice dresses and pantsuits.
> 
> I found something I liked and brought it home.  Will ponder on it a few days. If I don’t find something else I like will go with it.
> 
> I have appointment to have the SUV serviced and cleaned this afternoon and will get a loaner while they are servicing the SUV might have a look at another place.
> 
> I saw my great-nephew on Wednesday and he is such a joy. He has been such a blessing to our family. He is so sweet. He is a busy little fellow.
> 
> I can hear and see the big machinery in what used to be the farm behind our house. They are moving the soil around and grading. It’s shocking to look at. Needless to say I have not seen any of the deer since we have been back.
> 
> It’s to cool to sit in the screened in porch. Only about 53 now. I have a few yard things to do before my SUV service appt. So I better get moving.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday everyone.
> 
> Some fun memes to make us smile a little.
> 
> View attachment 568726
> 
> View attachment 568727
> 
> View attachment 568728
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 568730


Seeing little ones always puts a smile on my face too!
And shopping sounds like a success!

Let us know how your DD is doing.....will keep thinking of her!







BFFs dad is home from the hospital.   Thank you everyone who passed along good thoughts and prayers!
He recently had his pacemaker replaced, and it's been troublesome ever since.  It keeps detecting irregular rhythms, and defibrillating him.  Happened 2 times in just 3 days.  Cannot imagine that is very fun, and possibly painful. 
He's already had an ablation of his heart, but it's possible he will need another.  But that is risky, due to scar tissue.
Local doctors are making arrangements to send him to the Mayo Clinic in Minnesota.  Hopefully they can figure out a plan to better help him.

Grilled steak with mushroom risotto and a side of fresh watermelon is the dinner plan for tonight!  The watermelon looks so good....haven't had one in ages!

Feeling the Friday vibes for sure!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Realfoodfans said:


> Continued prayers and positive thoughts to all who need them.  Challenging times for many. Also good to see more able to get their vaccination booked.   As many getting their second vaccination here there is a slow down in younger ones but still on track for all to be offered by end July.
> 
> Robo that must be tough to watch the changes.  We had that at our last home - the area across from us was a lovely woodland and pathways used by many for dog walking.  We understood it was donated for the community many years before but the local council allowed developers who had purchased adjacent land for housing to build on most of it.  Also meant new toadways
> 
> Another one here who headed to the hairdresser today.  I took a tray of cupcakes and they were thrilled with them.  Didn’t go in any stores but picked up take out coffees for us as Kev walked Louie along the canal while I was being pampered.
> 
> Warmest day we’ve had so far mid 50’s.  Em took L for some activity supplies for Brownies and then we were all out in the garden again for another archery competition.  Fishy Friday and we picked up our take out order so a very easy evening.


So thoughtful of you to bring treats to your hairdresser!  Hope you enjoyed your pampering!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 568725
> 
> View attachment 568724
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lynne......we are praying for a good outcome for her with the surgery.
> 
> Yep, HHN mug full with coffee this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac. Your hugs and prayers are very much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful time scrapbooking and reconnecting with your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Carole. I texted her this morning. She is going into surgery at 10:30 am. She is in good hands with the best eye surgeons at Vanderbilt in Nashville. She is a really resilient person, but this has been hard for her. Son in law is going to call with update after surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I will bring some masks with me to give to Sans family in September if my trip goes as planned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the smoke just permeates everything in the house. My cousin who was a long time smoker quit in January and she can smell how bad her house stinks from it.. She keeps a tidy home, but now that she has quit smoking she can smell it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, replacing those units especially when there are two of them is costly. We did that about 4 years ago.
> 
> I know what you mean about the mask situation with workers coming in the house. We had one of them come to the house a couple of weeks ago and I sent him back to his truck for a mask and shoe covers. The guy came back to door and was going to put used shoe covers on and I had him go back and get new ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers and good wishes  being sent for your dear friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the scan shows what is needed to make sure his dental surgery is a success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. It is a weird side effect....very unexpected. These are experimental biologic vaccines that were much needed, but we are finding out some of the ill side effects now. Not sure if anyone else has received them, but there are mass emails going out from all the makers of the vaccines asking people if they had any side affects from the vaccines. So they are gathering more data to fit the pieces together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you BFF’s Dad is ok. Sending  prayers for him that he does well. Having a fighting determined spirit does help a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, to the new hair do. Glad to hear it turned out like you wanted. It does make one feel like a new woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a creepy movie. If I remember correctly Bette Davis and Joan Crawford did not care for each other much. It’s a wonder they were able to get them to do the movie together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are cute. Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the weight loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are cool pictures. The ship does look like it is floating.
> 
> 
> Well I went to Mall on Wednesday afternoon. I had not really been thinking yet of purchasing outfit for granddaughters wedding and went into formal section of Dillard’s and found some nice dresses and pantsuits.
> 
> I found something I liked and brought it home.  Will ponder on it a few days. If I don’t find something else I like will go with it.
> 
> I have appointment to have the SUV serviced and cleaned this afternoon and will get a loaner while they are servicing the SUV might have a look at another place.
> 
> I saw my great-nephew on Wednesday and he is such a joy. He has been such a blessing to our family. He is so sweet. He is a busy little fellow.
> 
> I can hear and see the big machinery in what used to be the farm behind our house. They are moving the soil around and grading. It’s shocking to look at. Needless to say I have not seen any of the deer since we have been back.
> 
> It’s to cool to sit in the screened in porch. Only about 53 now. I have a few yard things to do before my SUV service appt. So I better get moving.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday everyone.
> 
> Some fun memes to make us smile a little.
> 
> View attachment 568726
> 
> View attachment 568727
> 
> View attachment 568728
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 568730



Continued good wishes for your daughter Robbie....hope you have heard or hear some good news soon about the surgery.

Yes, Bette Davis and Joan Crawford were rumoured to hate each other, but there is a lovely picture of them laughing off camera together and Angela Lansbury (who i love) said it was a bit of an act.....I`d like to think they were friends..

Shopping sounds fun, it`s nice to have some choices for the event.....you`ll look beautiful.

What a shame about the land beside you, sadly too common an event all over. We think the same fate will await us when the older couple who have the farm beside us.....we`ll move. I know you had some lovely visits form deer and more over the years, it`s a shame to lose that. 

Nice memes ......and have a lovely weekend Robbie........





Pumpkin1172 said:


> opps...forgot to add my quotes!!!!
> 
> 
> It's good to see you post again.  Your family days sound VERY busy!!!!  Your kiddos have made some amazing accomplishments!!!!
> 
> How frustrating!!!!  We are still waiting here to get ours.  With our rollout our DS ( 20 ) can get his because of his asthma.  I am hoping that soon he will go get his  DH and I should be able to book ours here in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> What a cool  illusion.  Sounds like you had great weather and a fantastic place for a VERY long walk!!!
> 
> To all the homies who haven't check in yet...." hi "
> 
> Sending lots of extra healing and strength thoughts and prayers to our homies here who are needing them.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!



Isn`t it odd!! It really has been the most gorgeous weather we`ve had for long time, and walking on the beach is perfect. 

Good luck with the vaccines, hope you and all your family can get vaxed as soon as possible......

And yes, you deserve a whole day to yourself......enjoy!!! Sounds like your weather is pretty darn good too....enjoy the steaks and weather too pumpkin!





J'aime Paris said:


> Virtual school was terrible for my nephew as well.  So glad your son was able to back to full time and had such a positive turnaround!!
> 
> I'd be jumping on those awesome travel deals too!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you've been having such nice days, and able to get outside!
> It's fairly decent here today, I will take the dogs on a walk this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> That is totally stinky your shot was cancelled!!  I hope you're able to get it soon!!
> 
> 
> That is wicked COOL!!
> 
> Wine, always wine!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing better than grilled steaks!   Fabulous meal planned!
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing little ones always puts a smile on my face too!
> And shopping sounds like a success!
> 
> Let us know how your DD is doing.....will keep thinking of her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BFFs dad is home from the hospital.   Thank you everyone who passed along good thoughts and prayers!
> He recently had his pacemaker replaced, and it's been troublesome ever since.  It keeps detecting irregular rhythms, and defibrillating him.  Happened 2 times in just 3 days.  Cannot imagine that is very fun, and possibly painful.
> He's already had an ablation of his heart, but it's possible he will need another.  But that is risky, due to scar tissue.
> Local doctors are making arrangements to send him to the Mayo Clinic in Minnesota.  Hopefully they can figure out a plan to better help him.
> 
> Grilled steak with mushroom risotto and a side of fresh watermelon is the dinner plan for tonight!  The watermelon looks so good....haven't had one in ages!
> 
> Feeling the Friday vibes for sure!
> View attachment 568790



Well, we went with tea this afternoon.....I know.....I know .....letting the side down Lori......but, we have a lovely Chardonnay open now. New one to us, and so far, it`s very nice.

I couldn`t believe we could see the illusion today.....as we had just seen it a couple of weeks ago on tv. I just hoped my phone camera would pick it up as they were so far out and moving, but they turned out ok. It is so cool! 

I`m so glad to hear your friends dad is home. That is good news. All good wishes to him he improves massively......

Dinner sounds good.....but can I leave out the mushroom risotto? I`m allergic to mushrooms and hate, no....I loathe risotto of any kind.......lol.......and adore watermelon......especially in a margarita.......but you knew I`d say that......

Have a great evening and weekend too.....enjoy dinner and your evening tomorrow too!!! 





Highly delighted with new master bathroom floor and a few little things he did in there too with some new shelving and bits and bobs. Looks like a completely new bathroom again. I`m glad we got a different shaped shower unit from before as we had to change it due to moving out the shower unit. I prefer this flooring to the last now. 

Sad to see the wonderful actress Helen McCrory has passed away from cancer. 

She played Draco Malfoy`s mum in the Potter movies and many other characters on tv and film. She was married to Damian Lewis of Homeland. Only 52 years old. 

My feet are still groaning from our walk earlier, so planning a day off tomorrow......housework, baking and watching the Duke of Edinburgh`s funeral is on the plans. Takeout tomorrow night too. 

Enjoyed a lovely indoor/outdoor barbecue earlier......Tom cooked outside and we ate inside as it was quite chilly by then. Feeling very full now. 

Lazy night with nice wine and think we`ll start watching the Potter movies again.....the first one is my all time favourite of them all, they got very dark as they went on. But, classics. 

Have a lovely Friday evening whatever you may be doing........


----------



## Pumpkin1172

lots of free time for me today....no more papers to even try to look like I'm working  

Over lunch I was going to stop in at home depot to check out their selection of spray paint.  I need to update our patio set ( unless I can find another set to replace it with ) and hopefully make it look a little better.  It is old, but I would rather wait to buy new stuff until we can completed renovate our back yard.  It needs ALOT of work, but sadly, I don't think we will be able to swing it this year.  So I'm hoping I can put some new life into the set we currently have.  There was a line to get into the store.  I drove away.  I don't need to wait in a line to get into a store.  I can wait.  So I'm checking out what they have online.  I'm one that needs to actually see the item and color before purchasing.  Hopefully I like what I pick out!



Realfoodfans said:


> Another one here who headed to the hairdresser today. I took a tray of cupcakes and they were thrilled with them. Didn’t go in any stores but picked up take out coffees for us as Kev walked Louie along the canal while I was being pampered.


It is amazing how good you feel after getting a haircut.   Such a thoughtful thing to do for the salon.  I know when people bring us treats at work, it is appreciated.  


schumigirl said:


> My feet are still groaning from our walk earlier, so planning a day off tomorrow......housework, baking and watching the Duke of Edinburgh`s funeral is on the plans. Takeout tomorrow night too.


I always have to make sure I wear proper shoes.  Spent way too many years wearing cute improperly fitting shoes, that have killed my feet.  I have plantar fasciitits, that flairs up if I don't have proper shoes on.  It sucks sometimes when I want to wear the cute shoes 

I also have the PVR set to record the program tomorrow for the Duke of Edinburgh's funeral.  I haven't missed a royal anything since I was a little girl...I don't want to miss this.  

Well...off to keep checking out spray paints....and also I have a list of resorts I want to check out on Youtube for our big birthday celebration trip...granted that travel restrictions lift.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> lots of free time for me today....no more papers to even try to look like I'm working
> 
> Over lunch I was going to stop in at home depot to check out their selection of spray paint.  I need to update our patio set ( unless I can find another set to replace it with ) and hopefully make it look a little better.  It is old, but I would rather wait to buy new stuff until we can completed renovate our back yard.  It needs ALOT of work, but sadly, I don't think we will be able to swing it this year.  So I'm hoping I can put some new life into the set we currently have.  There was a line to get into the store.  I drove away.  I don't need to wait in a line to get into a store.  I can wait.  So I'm checking out what they have online.  I'm one that needs to actually see the item and color before purchasing.  Hopefully I like what I pick out!
> 
> 
> It is amazing how good you feel after getting a haircut.   Such a thoughtful thing to do for the salon.  I know when people bring us treats at work, it is appreciated.
> 
> I always have to make sure I wear proper shoes.  Spent way too many years wearing cute improperly fitting shoes, that have killed my feet.  I have plantar fasciitits, that flairs up if I don't have proper shoes on.  It sucks sometimes when I want to wear the cute shoes
> 
> I also have the PVR set to record the program tomorrow for the Duke of Edinburgh's funeral.  I haven't missed a royal anything since I was a little girl...I don't want to miss this.
> 
> Well...off to keep checking out spray paints....and also I have a list of resorts I want to check out on Youtube for our big birthday celebration trip...granted that travel restrictions lift.



I too wear inserts that are made by my podiatrist. PF is very painful and I had two cortisone injections in my heel in the past. Fortunately my podiatrist is the husband of our best friend who passed away in 2016. He is a podiatric surgeon and a bio mechanics specialist, so he takes good care of my horrible feet. 

So, yes, completely agree. We have to wear properly fitted shoes all times. It hasn`t bothered me in a few years (touch wood). Keisha and I joke we wear the "fancy" crocs called Patricia......they are flip flop, but good instep support and no ring for your big toe......very comfortable and I wear them a lot on trips and at home. But most of the time it`s something I can wear the orthotics with. 

Doubt I`ll ever wear Laboutins again.......in fact last time I wore stilleto type shoes, Wham were still popular in the charts!!! Yes, a long time ago.

I think the funeral will be very emotional. 

Enjoy the choosing of the paint and hope you pick somewhere nice for a trip....that does sound exciting to plan.


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. I am back after an unnecessarily stressful trip to Georgia. It looks like we have everything settled, at least for now. The nursing home was releasing my mom because her insurance had reached the limit of what they would pay. My cousin was panicking because she thought my mom wasn't ready to go home and that her mother (74, diabetic, bad back, recently had a concussion) was not capable of taking care of her. I went to GA to talk with my siblings in person about what options were available. We were considering doing private pay for a few more weeks so Mom could get more therapy and regain some strength before going home. It turns out that my cousin was blowing things a little out of proportion. My brother and I spoke to the nursing home social worker and the head of rehab. Both said that she was improving (could get dressed unassisted, was making good progress walking with a walker, and other things) and they felt that Mom was ready to go home and that mentally she would be much better off at home. My cousin still protested this idea, but my aunt was adamant that my mom would not stay in the nursing home. My brother and I talked to my aunt, and she kept insisting that they would be fine and she will be okay with taking care of my mom. Mom's insurance will pay for home healthcare, so that is a plus. We then talked to Mom and reminded her that when she goes home she has to be compliant with her treatment and therapy or else she may have to go back to the nursing home as a permanent resident. Mom also has an appointment with an oncologist on April 28. We are anxiously waiting to hear what she has to say about Mom's treatment. 


I managed to survive a vist with family without killing my sister. My brother and SIL are great. They insisted that  we stay at their house and even cooked all our meals. (I had planned to take them to dinner, but they wanted to feed us. ) My sister, on the other hand, can make me insane. She has a very bad habit of not thinking before she speaks.  She asked what B was majoring in and we told her history. The she asked what she planned to do after college. We told her that we didn't know yet. Then my sister said, "She'll be working at McDonalds" implying that her degree will be worthless. Dh immediately got up and left the room. I could tell he was angry. I let my sister have it. I basically told her that what she said was rude and uncalled for and that she should keep her opinions to herself. I also let her know that she made both me and dh angry.  Dh later told me that he wanted to give her a piece of his mind, but stayed silent out of respect for my brother and SIL. 

This whole week has been very draining.  We got home last night. This morning I  had a medical appointment, and had to take the cat to the vet this afternoon. I then came home and took a 2 hour nap. 

Keisha - Right now no one in the family has POA. That is probably something we need to talk to Mom about. We did discover that Mom has a lot more money in the bank than we thought. We were told that it would have to be spent down a considerable amount before she applied for Medicaid. Hmm...I should probably ask Mom if she has a will. I suspect she doesn't.. I know my brother is the beneficiary on Mom's life insurance, but don't know what happens to the money in her bank accounts when she passes. 

Paris - I have noticed the cat food shortage too. Caspian used to not eat much wet food, but recently had become more interested in it. I wanted to try some of the "perfect portions" because they are smaller servings, but have been having difficulty finding them.

Pumpkin  - Good lunch with the new job search.

Mac - Ouch on the vet bills. Caspian is due for his annual checkup next month. Hope Luna is feeling better.

Robo - Hope everything went well with your daughter's eye surgery today. 

Cam - Good luck with the taxes.

Real - So sorry to hear about your friend, Seems like I am hearing about a lot of cancer diagnoses lately. 

Paris - Hoping for a recovery for your friend's father. 

Schumi - Yay for a hair appointment, I think I should have something done to mine before I go on vacation next month. 

Pumpkin - Congrats on the weight loss.

MonyK - I highly recommend a trip to Alaska. It is such a beautiful state. 


Lynne - Sorry your vaccination got cancelled. Hope you can get in somewhere soon. 

Schumi - Love the floating ships. 


Was sad to hear about the passing of the actress who played Narcissa Malfoy. Narcissa was my favorite "villain" in HP.

I think tomorrow will be a quiet day for us. Dh gets his second shot tomorrow morning, so we will see if he gets any negative side effects.


----------



## macraven

Charade 
Hugs for you and your family

You are fortunate to have siblings to work together and decide how to handle the situation about your mother.
Sounds like a decision has been made you all can live with.

I wish a speedy and steady full recovery for her.

I hope all goes smooth for your husbands shot tomorrow!
Crossing my fingers no issues and he does not have any uncomfortable situation.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Hello everyone. I am back after an unnecessarily stressful trip to Georgia. It looks like we have everything settled, at least for now. The nursing home was releasing my mom because her insurance had reached the limit of what they would pay. My cousin was panicking because she thought my mom wasn't ready to go home and that her mother (74, diabetic, bad back, recently had a concussion) was not capable of taking care of her. I went to GA to talk with my siblings in person about what options were available. We were considering doing private pay for a few more weeks so Mom could get more therapy and regain some strength before going home. It turns out that my cousin was blowing things a little out of proportion. My brother and I spoke to the nursing home social worker and the head of rehab. Both said that she was improving (could get dressed unassisted, was making good progress walking with a walker, and other things) and they felt that Mom was ready to go home and that mentally she would be much better off at home. My cousin still protested this idea, but my aunt was adamant that my mom would not stay in the nursing home. My brother and I talked to my aunt, and she kept insisting that they would be fine and she will be okay with taking care of my mom. Mom's insurance will pay for home healthcare, so that is a plus. We then talked to Mom and reminded her that when she goes home she has to be compliant with her treatment and therapy or else she may have to go back to the nursing home as a permanent resident. Mom also has an appointment with an oncologist on April 28. We are anxiously waiting to hear what she has to say about Mom's treatment.
> 
> 
> I managed to survive a vist with family without killing my sister. My brother and SIL are great. They insisted that  we stay at their house and even cooked all our meals. (I had planned to take them to dinner, but they wanted to feed us. ) My sister, on the other hand, can make me insane. She has a very bad habit of not thinking before she speaks.  She asked what B was majoring in and we told her history. The she asked what she planned to do after college. We told her that we didn't know yet. Then my sister said, "She'll be working at McDonalds" implying that her degree will be worthless. Dh immediately got up and left the room. I could tell he was angry. I let my sister have it. I basically told her that what she said was rude and uncalled for and that she should keep her opinions to herself. I also let her know that she made both me and dh angry.  Dh later told me that he wanted to give her a piece of his mind, but stayed silent out of respect for my brother and SIL.
> 
> This whole week has been very draining.  We got home last night. This morning I  had a medical appointment, and had to take the cat to the vet this afternoon. I then came home and took a 2 hour nap.
> 
> Keisha - Right now no one in the family has POA. That is probably something we need to talk to Mom about. We did discover that Mom has a lot more money in the bank than we thought. We were told that it would have to be spent down a considerable amount before she applied for Medicaid. Hmm...I should probably ask Mom if she has a will. I suspect she doesn't.. I know my brother is the beneficiary on Mom's life insurance, but don't know what happens to the money in her bank accounts when she passes.
> 
> Paris - I have noticed the cat food shortage too. Caspian used to not eat much wet food, but recently had become more interested in it. I wanted to try some of the "perfect portions" because they are smaller servings, but have been having difficulty finding them.
> 
> Pumpkin  - Good lunch with the new job search.
> 
> Mac - Ouch on the vet bills. Caspian is due for his annual checkup next month. Hope Luna is feeling better.
> 
> Robo - Hope everything went well with your daughter's eye surgery today.
> 
> Cam - Good luck with the taxes.
> 
> Real - So sorry to hear about your friend, Seems like I am hearing about a lot of cancer diagnoses lately.
> 
> Paris - Hoping for a recovery for your friend's father.
> 
> Schumi - Yay for a hair appointment, I think I should have something done to mine before I go on vacation next month.
> 
> Pumpkin - Congrats on the weight loss.
> 
> MonyK - I highly recommend a trip to Alaska. It is such a beautiful state.
> 
> 
> Lynne - Sorry your vaccination got cancelled. Hope you can get in somewhere soon.
> 
> Schumi - Love the floating ships.
> 
> 
> Was sad to hear about the passing of the actress who played Narcissa Malfoy. Narcissa was my favorite "villain" in HP.
> 
> I think tomorrow will be a quiet day for us. Dh gets his second shot tomorrow morning, so we will see if he gets any negative side effects.



I`m glad it wasn`t as bad as you had feared Charade. Looks like you have managed to reach a satisfactory conclusion for your mum. 

And yes, all good wishes for the appointment on the 28th for her. Good luck to DH on his shot today. 

Floating ships do look rather spectacular. 

Helen McCrory was a wonderful actress. She played Malfoys mother well. She was supposed to play Bellatrix originally, but fell pregnant so it went to Helena Bonham Carter instead, but JK loved her and brought her back at the first opportunity. 





Been up since before 6 this morning. Got the second load of washing out on the line as it is again, gorgeous outside and feels a lot warmer today than yesterday......I`ll get everything dry in no time. When the weather is like this, I do look for things to wash! 

Plan for some housework this morning and we can wash the new floor this morning in our bathroom. Have some bread sitting on the side rising before I put it in the oven, that`ll be lunch with some bacon, Romaine lettuce and tomatoes. 

Then watch the service for the Duke of Edinburgh and tonight is takeout pizza with some red wine. And that`s about today. One friend said they may drop by after the service and we`ll be able to sit outside as it`s going to be much warmer then. 

Need to get online and make an appointment to give blood, I got a reminder through a few days ago, but forgot about it. 






































Have a wonderful Saturday   ​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Glad back online - was unable to post earlier but thankfully saved my draft!

Thank you for your update Charade.  Such a tough time for you.  Glad DH was there to support you and was such a good man to walk away from a confrontation.  Does sound like you’re right about sorting everything out while your Mum still has the mental capacity to do so.  It is the same here with care home/nursing home costs.  Many want it changed as if you have over £23,250 you pay for your care - so if you have a property it has to be sold.  The only time it is fully funded is after a vigorous process where the individual has to be totally incapable of any of their care.

Pumpkin much congratulations on your weight loss.  You should be very proud.  When I had treatment for my lymphoedema at the hospice (sadly no longer available) I was recommended  Crocs, Uggs and a brand Hotter not sure if you have them.  I haven’t been able to wear any heels for about 15 years which I do miss.

Another beautiful day here and we are so looking forward to eating out with DS & DIL. Doggies coming too. Then I am going pram viewing with them.

Feel lucky to be so involved and blessed DIL is so lovely.

Will be recording the funeral to watch later.  Our minister just did a lovely morning prayers relating it to everyone suffering loss.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, don’t know the family laws in your state.  But in mine, a will can be on a napkin with two witnesses that can say it was her will.  If there is no will, law generally says, goes to kids equally, then if no kids, down the line.  She should at least try to say in writing, who she wants to be the executor of her estate. The one responsible for settling the estate.  And maybe if not eligible for Medicare, maybe you can look into insurance to cover what Medicare does not. But at least she will have care at her home.  And I am glad, as I am sure your mom is the happiest at her home.  At least until it comes a time the home does not work for her. I hope she is getting better and better.  Sending hugs, as family drama is no fun.  And if your mom is able to pay bills and do her banking by herself, no reason to have a POA right now.  My mum was sane enough, so we never had a POA, but my sister, I and one of my brothers, would take turns every month, making sure she was paying her bills and balancing her bank accounts. I had filed her taxes for her. We did that explain, and sign here.  Long ago, she and my dad did have formal wills drawn at a law firm.  When we could not find her will, we were thankful that the law firm had a copy.  Though my mum surely wanted to have us divide as equally as we could.  And we did.  Took awhile.  

Ah yes, was up before alarm would have sounded. Little one brought food home for a late dinner last night, as she had gone over a friend’s place to go over class work later in the afternoon. Well, I am not fond of the food place she went to, so after a few bites, felt not so good. I too am allergic to MSG, but what I ate should not have had any in it. Either way, put my plate in the refrigerator and with absolutely nothing of interest on the screen, took an early bedtime. Cue this early morning start. Eh, at least the wash is mostly done. And woot! Schumi always has me at bacon. And since we have some bacon left, will cook that up. Yay!

Always enjoying that weekend quiet morning, with big screen for me to choose viewing, wash humming along, and the tea pot hot, refilling my cup a couple of times, so far.

Yeah, news of the Prince’s funeral is in all the news here.  As well as news of the Potter actress death.  Sad for both families and friends.  

And so, with that just washed feeling towels, time for a long hot shower. Lazy morning? Check.

Enjoy pram viewing today, Julie, and nice to out to lunch with them.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Pumpkin1172 said:


> lots of free time for me today....no more papers to even try to look like I'm working
> 
> Over lunch I was going to stop in at home depot to check out their selection of spray paint.  I need to update our patio set ( unless I can find another set to replace it with ) and hopefully make it look a little better.  It is old, but I would rather wait to buy new stuff until we can completed renovate our back yard.  It needs ALOT of work, but sadly, I don't think we will be able to swing it this year.  So I'm hoping I can put some new life into the set we currently have.  There was a line to get into the store.  I drove away.  I don't need to wait in a line to get into a store.  I can wait.  So I'm checking out what they have online.  I'm one that needs to actually see the item and color before purchasing.  Hopefully I like what I pick out!
> 
> 
> It is amazing how good you feel after getting a haircut.   Such a thoughtful thing to do for the salon.  I know when people bring us treats at work, it is appreciated.
> 
> I always have to make sure I wear proper shoes.  Spent way too many years wearing cute improperly fitting shoes, that have killed my feet.  I have plantar fasciitits, that flairs up if I don't have proper shoes on.  It sucks sometimes when I want to wear the cute shoes
> 
> I also have the PVR set to record the program tomorrow for the Duke of Edinburgh's funeral.  I haven't missed a royal anything since I was a little girl...I don't want to miss this.
> 
> Well...off to keep checking out spray paints....and also I have a list of resorts I want to check out on Youtube for our big birthday celebration trip...granted that travel restrictions lift.


Wow, a line outside the Home Depot!  Thats' such a big store....is the capacity limit very low by you?
I hope you find a paint you like!




schumigirl said:


> I too wear inserts that are made by my podiatrist. PF is very painful and I had two cortisone injections in my heel in the past. Fortunately my podiatrist is the husband of our best friend who passed away in 2016. He is a podiatric surgeon and a bio mechanics specialist, so he takes good care of my horrible feet.
> 
> So, yes, completely agree. We have to wear properly fitted shoes all times. It hasn`t bothered me in a few years (touch wood). Keisha and I joke we wear the "fancy" crocs called Patricia......they are flip flop, but good instep support and no ring for your big toe......very comfortable and I wear them a lot on trips and at home. But most of the time it`s something I can wear the orthotics with.
> 
> Doubt I`ll ever wear Laboutins again.......in fact last time I wore stilleto type shoes, Wham were still popular in the charts!!! Yes, a long time ago.
> 
> I think the funeral will be very emotional.
> 
> Enjoy the choosing of the paint and hope you pick somewhere nice for a trip....that does sound exciting to plan.


I'm super lucky....I can literally wear any shoe.  Flat as a plank or super high....although I rarely wear high heels, as I'm tall enough already.  And I can go barefoot too.  
My mom has Plantar F and needs to wear shoes even in the house.




Charade67 said:


> Hello everyone. I am back after an unnecessarily stressful trip to Georgia. It looks like we have everything settled, at least for now. The nursing home was releasing my mom because her insurance had reached the limit of what they would pay. My cousin was panicking because she thought my mom wasn't ready to go home and that her mother (74, diabetic, bad back, recently had a concussion) was not capable of taking care of her. I went to GA to talk with my siblings in person about what options were available. We were considering doing private pay for a few more weeks so Mom could get more therapy and regain some strength before going home. It turns out that my cousin was blowing things a little out of proportion. My brother and I spoke to the nursing home social worker and the head of rehab. Both said that she was improving (could get dressed unassisted, was making good progress walking with a walker, and other things) and they felt that Mom was ready to go home and that mentally she would be much better off at home. My cousin still protested this idea, but my aunt was adamant that my mom would not stay in the nursing home. My brother and I talked to my aunt, and she kept insisting that they would be fine and she will be okay with taking care of my mom. Mom's insurance will pay for home healthcare, so that is a plus. We then talked to Mom and reminded her that when she goes home she has to be compliant with her treatment and therapy or else she may have to go back to the nursing home as a permanent resident. Mom also has an appointment with an oncologist on April 28. We are anxiously waiting to hear what she has to say about Mom's treatment.
> 
> 
> I managed to survive a vist with family without killing my sister. My brother and SIL are great. They insisted that  we stay at their house and even cooked all our meals. (I had planned to take them to dinner, but they wanted to feed us. ) My sister, on the other hand, can make me insane. She has a very bad habit of not thinking before she speaks.  She asked what B was majoring in and we told her history. The she asked what she planned to do after college. We told her that we didn't know yet. Then my sister said, "She'll be working at McDonalds" implying that her degree will be worthless. Dh immediately got up and left the room. I could tell he was angry. I let my sister have it. I basically told her that what she said was rude and uncalled for and that she should keep her opinions to herself. I also let her know that she made both me and dh angry.  Dh later told me that he wanted to give her a piece of his mind, but stayed silent out of respect for my brother and SIL.
> 
> This whole week has been very draining.  We got home last night. This morning I  had a medical appointment, and had to take the cat to the vet this afternoon. I then came home and took a 2 hour nap.
> 
> Keisha - Right now no one in the family has POA. That is probably something we need to talk to Mom about. We did discover that Mom has a lot more money in the bank than we thought. We were told that it would have to be spent down a considerable amount before she applied for Medicaid. Hmm...I should probably ask Mom if she has a will. I suspect she doesn't.. I know my brother is the beneficiary on Mom's life insurance, but don't know what happens to the money in her bank accounts when she passes.
> 
> Paris - I have noticed the cat food shortage too. Caspian used to not eat much wet food, but recently had become more interested in it. I wanted to try some of the "perfect portions" because they are smaller servings, but have been having difficulty finding them.
> 
> Pumpkin  - Good lunch with the new job search.
> 
> Mac - Ouch on the vet bills. Caspian is due for his annual checkup next month. Hope Luna is feeling better.
> 
> Robo - Hope everything went well with your daughter's eye surgery today.
> 
> Cam - Good luck with the taxes.
> 
> Real - So sorry to hear about your friend, Seems like I am hearing about a lot of cancer diagnoses lately.
> 
> Paris - Hoping for a recovery for your friend's father.
> 
> Schumi - Yay for a hair appointment, I think I should have something done to mine before I go on vacation next month.
> 
> Pumpkin - Congrats on the weight loss.
> 
> MonyK - I highly recommend a trip to Alaska. It is such a beautiful state.
> 
> 
> Lynne - Sorry your vaccination got cancelled. Hope you can get in somewhere soon.
> 
> Schumi - Love the floating ships.
> 
> 
> Was sad to hear about the passing of the actress who played Narcissa Malfoy. Narcissa was my favorite "villain" in HP.
> 
> I think tomorrow will be a quiet day for us. Dh gets his second shot tomorrow morning, so we will see if he gets any negative side effects.


Sounds like a stressful week...nice your DH was with to support you.   Hope your moms upcoming oncology appointment goes well!!
Good luck to your DH on his second shot!




schumigirl said:


> I`m glad it wasn`t as bad as you had feared Charade. Looks like you have managed to reach a satisfactory conclusion for your mum.
> 
> And yes, all good wishes for the appointment on the 28th for her. Good luck to DH on his shot today.
> 
> Floating ships do look rather spectacular.
> 
> Helen McCrory was a wonderful actress. She played Malfoys mother well. She was supposed to play Bellatrix originally, but fell pregnant so it went to Helena Bonham Carter instead, but JK loved her and brought her back at the first opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been up since before 6 this morning. Got the second load of washing out on the line as it is again, gorgeous outside and feels a lot warmer today than yesterday......I`ll get everything dry in no time. When the weather is like this, I do look for things to wash!
> 
> Plan for some housework this morning and we can wash the new floor this morning in our bathroom. Have some bread sitting on the side rising before I put it in the oven, that`ll be lunch with some bacon, Romaine lettuce and tomatoes.
> 
> Then watch the service for the Duke of Edinburgh and tonight is takeout pizza with some red wine. And that`s about today. One friend said they may drop by after the service and we`ll be able to sit outside as it`s going to be much warmer then.
> 
> Need to get online and make an appointment to give blood, I got a reminder through a few days ago, but forgot about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday   ​


Today's memes are extra good Carole!

I like to add avocado to my BLT sandwiches!  And extra bacon, of course!

I'm able to give blood again, since enough time has passed.  There is a blood drive 2 minutes from my house today.  Not sure if I'll make it this time....have a lot to do today.  It would be interesting to see if I have any antibodies built up yet.  2 weeks and 2 days since my first shot.




Realfoodfans said:


> Glad back online - was unable to post earlier but thankfully saved my draft!
> 
> Thank you for your update Charade.  Such a tough time for you.  Glad DH was there to support you and was such a good man to walk away from a confrontation.  Does sound like you’re right about sorting everything out while your Mum still has the mental capacity to do so.  It is the same here with care home/nursing home costs.  Many want it changed as if you have over £23,250 you pay for your care - so if you have a property it has to be sold.  The only time it is fully funded is after a vigorous process where the individual has to be totally incapable of any of their care.
> 
> Pumpkin much congratulations on your weight loss.  You should be very proud.  When I had treatment for my lymphoedema at the hospice (sadly no longer available) I was recommended  Crocs, Uggs and a brand Hotter not sure if you have them.  I haven’t been able to wear any heels for about 15 years which I do miss.
> 
> Another beautiful day here and we are so looking forward to eating out with DS & DIL. Doggies coming too. Then I am going pram viewing with them.
> 
> Feel lucky to be so involved and blessed DIL is so lovely.
> 
> Will be recording the funeral to watch later.  Our minister just did a lovely morning prayers relating it to everyone suffering loss.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.


Enjoy lunch with your family and pram shopping!


Rest in Peace Prince Philip


----------



## schumigirl

Bacon is always a good way to start the day Lynne! hope you enjoyed what you had......


Lori......lol yes, very appropriate!! Oh I love avocado on my BLT or anything really, I do love it, but Tom isn`t a fan at all. And we don`t have any right now.......and yes, we did have a lot of bacon on it too!

I do have to wear some kind of shoe in the house, can get away with my croc Patricia in the summer. But, yes, I do miss a real stilleto....if I do wear them I have to make sure there`s no more than 4 steps from the car to the restaurant......lol.......the bio mechanical expert brain that was my best friend would go crazy if I wore anything innapropriate, and Uggs and anything like them with no support were out as they are useless with PF. Very painful thing, thankfully seems to be in the past.

Oh you are tall for sure.......you would look fabulous in heels!!! Have a lovely meal out tonight....is it today your DH birthday is? 





The service for the Duke of Edinburgh was extremely emotional for sure. I think everyone who admires the Queen felt for her and her family. Prince Charles looked especially emotional. Loved the choice of music too, certainly very different to any Royal ceremony we`ve seen before. 

Loved his own stamp was on everything in the service, including the wonderful Land Rover......

My friend has just left from a very quick visit, she brought two of the dogs including the one that thinks my dining room is haunted......lol....we sat on one of the patios with the french doors open to the dining room and the dog was not happy. Kept growling very low to the doors......not sure what to think now. The other dog was a little nosy but didn`t attempt to go inside.......maybe there is something in it.

Only 5pm here, weather is glorious so got all my washing dried, ironed and put away.......well, mine is away everyone else`s is on their beds. Waiting to see when everyone wants to eat........I`m hungry already........


----------



## keishashadow

It’s been a long journey for this ‘lil 3 y.o. Warrior.  Since September, he & his mom (my DS GF) basically have lived at the hospital through six rounds of treatments.   His numbers are great now.  Lots of follow up checks on the agenda.  If you believe in a higher power, please include Eli in your intentions.



Robo56 said:


> Our daughter is having eye surgery Friday. She has been having issues with her left eye since January after receiving the Moderna vaccine. She is a Respiratory Therapist in the hospital. She is one of the rare few they have acknowledged with post vaccine induced vitritis that has worsened even after aggressive treatments with oral meds and eye drops. It has caused infection, swelling and fluid accumulation and her retina to tear.


Wow, never heard of this.  Prayers for her 


macraven said:


> when I launder my cloth masks I made a mistake and put them in the dryer
> Big opps


Yep, also guilty lol. One of those mistakes u only make once


cam757 said:


> have been working on getting our taxes done. Ours are not very complicated but I offered to do my brother and nephews. I think they think I know what I am doing....the joke is on them.


Lol in same bucket here, did two yesterday before I lost interest


Realfoodfans said:


> Kev should have had dental surgery on Monday but they have decided to refer him to the hospital for a scan of his jaw. He was disappointed but may be for the best eventually.


That sounds like a good thing. Hard to believe they’d consider doing surgery without  extensive X-rays for mapping purposes.  Said the women who had a few of her own this week lol


J'aime Paris said:


> My BFF called...her dad is in the hospital. He was found on the bathroom floor this morning. His heart is quite weak, but he's a fighter. Has survived 3 strokes already.
> Hoping his strength will carry him through again.


Sounds like a tough old dude, best of wishes to the family.


schumigirl said:


> A nice lockdown surprise for her.


Good to hear she’s happy.  I’ve heard a few tales of others who weren’t in that frame of mind.


macraven said:


> Going to be a good day to take a long walk in the battlefield
> Perfect weather for it today


Enjoy!


J'aime Paris said:


> got the cutest shoes from Kohl's today. Bonus, they were on sale! I think they are perfect for spring!


Nice, k


Lynne G said:


> And my stupid county. Cancelled my shot for next week, and best I could reschedule was end of the month. Very annoying, as picked that time and day for a reason. Hope I do get the shot as now scheduled. DH is going to see if the VA can get me in earlier, then I will can the county one.


Ugh.  We had two day clinic at local mall, 2,000 slots of Pfizer available for pre bookings.  So many people got scared re the J&J news, over 25% cancelled.  They opened it up to walkups each day.

Even the grocery & drug stores have openings.  Maybe a road trip for you out west if things don’t work out as planned.





Realfoodfans said:


> Another one here who headed to the hairdresser today.


Something in the air


schumigirl said:


> Highly delighted with new master bathroom floor and a few little things he did in there too with some new shelving and bits and bobs. Looks like a completely new bathroom again. I`m glad we got a different shaped shower unit from before as we had to change it due to moving out the shower unit. I prefer this flooring to the last now.


Yea!  All back in order is a good thing


schumigirl said:


> Keisha and I joke we wear the "fancy" crocs called Patricia......they are flip flop, but good instep support and no ring for your big toe......very comfortable and I wear them a lot on trips and at home. But most of the time it`s something I can wear the orthotics with.


Yes, dressy enough to pass.  still have a couple of other traditional sandal sorts I wear when really dressy but miserable for days afterwards 


Charade67 said:


> Keisha - Right now no one in the family has POA. That is probably something we need to talk to Mom about. We did discover that Mom has a lot more money in the bank than we thought. We were told that it would have to be spent down a considerable amount before she applied for Medicaid. Hmm...I should probably ask Mom if she has a will. I suspect she doesn't.. I know my brother is the beneficiary on Mom's life insurance, but don't know what happens to the money in her bank accounts when she passes.


More $ in bank a good thing all the way around.  Might afford her the opportunity to stay in her own house for longer period of time with home health care as an option vs assisted living.  

Especially, with multiple siblings who may have different viewpoints on medical care, your Mom needs to state her wishes for level of care she wants going forward in various situations.  

Designate a durable health care POA & one representative.  

Verify that will’s existence.  Lawyer who prepared will have a copy.  Time is now to find out her assets, any burial arrangements etc.   

Last thing you want to do is be scrambling to find documents during an emergency & have family members arguing over how you will proceed to help your Mom as time passes.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 568873
> It’s been a long journey for this ‘lil 3 y.o. Warrior.  Since September, he & his mom (my DS GF) basically have lived at the hospital through six rounds of treatments.   His numbers are great now.  Lots of follow up checks on the agenda.  If you believe in a higher power, please include Eli in your intentions.
> 
> 
> Wow, never heard of this.  Prayers for her
> 
> Yep, also guilty lol. One of those mistakes u only make once
> 
> Lol in same bucket here, did two yesterday before I lost interest
> 
> That sounds like a good thing. Hard to believe they’d consider doing surgery without  extensive X-rays for mapping purposes.  Said the women who had a few of her own this week lol
> 
> Sounds like a tough old dude, best of wishes to the family.
> 
> Good to hear she’s happy.  I’ve heard a few tales of others who weren’t in that frame of mind.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Nice, k
> 
> Ugh.  We had two day clinic at local mall, 2,000 slots of Pfizer available for pre bookings.  So many people got scared re the J&J news, over 25% cancelled.  They opened it up to walkups each day.
> 
> Even the grocery & drug stores have openings.  Maybe a road trip for you out west if things don’t work out as planned.
> Something in the air
> 
> Yea!  All back in order is a good thing
> 
> Yes, dressy enough to pass.  still have a couple of other traditional sandal sorts I wear when really dressy but miserable for days afterwards
> 
> More $ in bank a good thing all the way around.  Might afford her the opportunity to stay in her own house for longer period of time with home health care as an option vs assisted living.
> 
> Especially, with multiple siblings who may have different viewpoints on medical care, your Mom needs to state her wishes for level of care she wants going forward in various situations.
> 
> Designate a durable health care POA & one representative.
> 
> Verify that will’s existence.  Lawyer who prepared will have a copy.  Time is now to find out her assets, any burial arrangements etc.
> 
> Last thing you want to do is be scrambling to find documents during an emergency & have family members arguing over how you will proceed to help your Mom as time passes.



Fabulous news on little Eli......best news today!! May his health continue to improve every day and he makes a full recovery.......prayers and so many good wishes sent up for him, and his mum and your DS too living with it every day......

lol....sore feet aren`t just for one evening.........


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 568873
> It’s been a long journey for this ‘lil 3 y.o. Warrior.  Since September, he & his mom (my DS GF) basically have lived at the hospital through six rounds of treatments.   His numbers are great now.  Lots of follow up checks on the agenda.  If you believe in a higher power, please include Eli in your intentions.
> 
> 
> Wow, never heard of this.  Prayers for her
> 
> Yep, also guilty lol. One of those mistakes u only make once
> 
> Lol in same bucket here, did two yesterday before I lost interest
> 
> That sounds like a good thing. Hard to believe they’d consider doing surgery without  extensive X-rays for mapping purposes.  Said the women who had a few of her own this week lol
> 
> Sounds like a tough old dude, best of wishes to the family.
> 
> Good to hear she’s happy.  I’ve heard a few tales of others who weren’t in that frame of mind.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Nice, k
> 
> Ugh.  We had two day clinic at local mall, 2,000 slots of Pfizer available for pre bookings.  So many people got scared re the J&J news, over 25% cancelled.  They opened it up to walkups each day.
> 
> Even the grocery & drug stores have openings.  Maybe a road trip for you out west if things don’t work out as planned.
> Something in the air
> 
> Yea!  All back in order is a good thing
> 
> Yes, dressy enough to pass.  still have a couple of other traditional sandal sorts I wear when really dressy but miserable for days afterwards
> 
> More $ in bank a good thing all the way around.  Might afford her the opportunity to stay in her own house for longer period of time with home health care as an option vs assisted living.
> 
> Especially, with multiple siblings who may have different viewpoints on medical care, your Mom needs to state her wishes for level of care she wants going forward in various situations.
> 
> Designate a durable health care POA & one representative.
> 
> Verify that will’s existence.  Lawyer who prepared will have a copy.  Time is now to find out her assets, any burial arrangements etc.
> 
> Last thing you want to do is be scrambling to find documents during an emergency & have family members arguing over how you will proceed to help your Mom as time passes.


Dear little Eli....what a cutie!!  He will break many hearts...
Bravo to such a strong little boy!!!

I'll pray for his continued good health!



schumigirl said:


> Bacon is always a good way to start the day Lynne! hope you enjoyed what you had......
> 
> 
> Lori......lol yes, very appropriate!! Oh I love avocado on my BLT or anything really, I do love it, but Tom isn`t a fan at all. And we don`t have any right now.......and yes, we did have a lot of bacon on it too!
> 
> I do have to wear some kind of shoe in the house, can get away with my croc Patricia in the summer. But, yes, I do miss a real stilleto....if I do wear them I have to make sure there`s no more than 4 steps from the car to the restaurant......lol.......the bio mechanical expert brain that was my best friend would go crazy if I wore anything innapropriate, and Uggs and anything like them with no support were out as they are useless with PF. Very painful thing, thankfully seems to be in the past.
> 
> Oh you are tall for sure.......you would look fabulous in heels!!! Have a lovely meal out tonight....is it today your DH birthday is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The service for the Duke of Edinburgh was extremely emotional for sure. I think everyone who admires the Queen felt for her and her family. Prince Charles looked especially emotional. Loved the choice of music too, certainly very different to any Royal ceremony we`ve seen before.
> 
> Loved his own stamp was on everything in the service, including the wonderful Land Rover......
> 
> My friend has just left from a very quick visit, she brought two of the dogs including the one that thinks my dining room is haunted......lol....we sat on one of the patios with the french doors open to the dining room and the dog was not happy. Kept growling very low to the doors......not sure what to think now. The other dog was a little nosy but didn`t attempt to go inside.......maybe there is something in it.
> 
> Only 5pm here, weather is glorious so got all my washing dried, ironed and put away.......well, mine is away everyone else`s is on their beds. Waiting to see when everyone wants to eat........I`m hungry already........


We are celebrating DH birthday tonight, but days early.  I will be in Alabama on his actual bday.  Looking forward to a super meal and good times!

I caught most of the funeral while doing house cleaning....felt so sad for your Queen...
After 73+ years, it's as if half of yourself has died.  I couldn't even imagine....


Whatever you do this Saturday, make it awesome!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Continued health and lots of good thoughts to Eli.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Will definitely keep Eli in our prayers.  Brave little man for sure.

We have had a really lovely day.  Lunch was excellent and sun out and warm courtyard was very comfortable.  DIL is glowing and only 6 weeks to go.  We had a drive of almost an hour to the pram store and arrived for the appointment at 3 when a minutes silence was being held and respectfully the staff all stood in a circle.

Huge selection of brands and styles and one was always the favourite so after much discussion was bought and will be delivered on Monday.

Back at home to collect their dog and still lovely and sunny so I prepared some buffet food and they have stayed to eat with us which the children enjoyed and lots of questions about the baby!  So good for my soul to have us altogether

Setting up for Trivial Pursuits now but Kev and I have opted out and are watching the funeral.  Have seen some beautiful photographs already as Emma has a friend who lives on the Windsor estate.  She is a teacher but her husband works for the Royal Family.  We do our pageantry so well.

Enjoy your evenings all.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Dear little Eli....what a cutie!!  He will break many hearts...
> Bravo to such a strong little boy!!!
> 
> I'll pray for his continued good health!
> 
> 
> We are celebrating DH birthday tonight, but days early.  I will be in Alabama on his actual bday.  Looking forward to a super meal and good times!
> 
> I caught most of the funeral while doing house cleaning....felt so sad for your Queen...
> After 73+ years, it's as if half of yourself has died.  I couldn't even imagine....
> 
> 
> Whatever you do this Saturday, make it awesome!
> View attachment 568883



I did wonder you`d be away for his birthday, but sounds like a wonderful evening ahead. 

Yes, it will be like losing your other half. The Queen, as usual got through it with great dignity. Cannot imagine what she must be feeling. Very strong woman. 






Feeling very full after our pizzas tonight........

Trying to decide whether to watch the wonderful Johnny Depp or the 2nd Potter movie tonight.....I`m not as fond of the 2nd Potter. I think it`s the final Pirates movie we`ll be watching........don`t remember much about that one. 

Thinking pink gin with fizzy lemonade tonight, I have a load of blueberries, strawberries and cherries, will go nice in a big glass. 

Lighting candles time.....have some lovely Yankee Candle ones to use......


----------



## keishashadow

Thanks all 


J'aime Paris said:


> We are celebrating DH birthday tonight, but days early. I will be in Alabama on his actual bday. Looking forward to a super meal and good times!


Happy happy unbirthday to the mr

2 snaps up for SNF pick 


Realfoodfans said:


> We do our pageantry so well.


Indeed. As royal events go that Ive seen, really appreciated this one as to tone 
Goodness tho, Queen looked even smaller & more frail.  Poor thing 

waiting for the bacon wrapped filets to finish up
On grill. Spied them in case this afternoon & couldnt resist.


----------



## Robo56

Good Saturday evening everyone  



Realfoodfans said:


> Another one here who headed to the hairdresser today.



Yeah........to hairdresser appointment. Always nice to have visit for a refresh.


J'aime Paris said:


> Let us know how your DD is doing.....will keep thinking of her!



Surgery was good according to the Surgeon. He was able to repair retina and drain off infection, but when they dilated her eye this morning it was so swollen they could not visualize the retina very well. She will see the surgeon again in 7 days to let him have another look. Prayers that all the swelling will go down and the retina will still be intact. 





J'aime Paris said:


> BFFs dad is home from the hospital. Thank you everyone who passed along good thoughts and prayers!
> He recently had his pacemaker replaced, and it's been troublesome ever since. It keeps detecting irregular rhythms, and defibrillating him. Happened 2 times in just 3 days. Cannot imagine that is very fun, and possibly painful.
> He's already had an ablation of his heart, but it's possible he will need another. But that is risky, due to scar tissue.
> Local doctors are making arrangements to send him to the Mayo Clinic in Minnesota. Hopefully they can figure out a plan to better help him.



Continued  prayers and good thoughts for your BFF’s dad. I. Hope they are able to get his pacemaker/defibrillator issues sorted at Mayo. Poor fellow I can’t imagine being defibrillated do to issues with pacemaker/defibrillator being wonky. I had a patient tell me a number of years ago that it felt like being kicked in the back by a mule when his defibrillator went off. That’s a pretty mean jolt.



schumigirl said:


> Continued good wishes for your daughter Robbie....hope you have heard or hear some good news soon about the surgery.



Thank you Schumi. Praying all heals as needed post surgery. She is home resting this evening. She told me she looks like a pirate with her eye patch on.




Charade67 said:


> I managed to survive a vist with family without killing my sister. My brother and SIL are great. They insisted that we stay at their house and even cooked all our meals. (I had planned to take them to dinner, but they wanted to feed us. ) My sister, on the other hand, can make me insane. She has a very bad habit of not thinking before she speaks. She asked what B was majoring in and we told her history. The she asked what she planned to do after college. We told her that we didn't know yet. Then my sister said, "She'll be working at McDonalds" implying that her degree will be worthless. Dh immediately got up and left the room. I could tell he was angry. I let my sister have it. I basically told her that what she said was rude and uncalled for and that she should keep her opinions to herself. I also let her know that she made both me and dh angry. Dh later told me that he wanted to give her a piece of his mind, but stayed silent out of respect for my brother and SIL.



Charade glad to hear you had a fairly successful meeting with family to discuss your moms needs. So nice your brother and SIL hosted you and you had a good visit with them. Good for you, for standing up to your sister for her inappropriate comments about B’s major.




keishashadow said:


> It’s been a long journey for this ‘lil 3 y.o. Warrior. Since September, he & his mom (my DS GF) basically have lived at the hospital through six rounds of treatments. His numbers are great now. Lots of follow up checks on the agenda. If you believe in a higher power, please include Eli in your intentions.



Great to hear about little Eli’s good news. Continued prayers and good wishes to your little warrior.




J'aime Paris said:


> We are celebrating DH birthday tonight, but days early. I will be in Alabama on his actual bday. Looking forward to a super meal and good times!



Happy birthday to your hubby. Enjoy your celebration and yummy food.






Realfoodfans said:


> We have had a really lovely day. Lunch was excellent and sun out and warm courtyard was very comfortable. DIL is glowing and only 6 weeks to go. We had a drive of almost an hour to the pram store and arrived for the appointment at 3 when a minutes silence was being held and respectfully the staff all stood in a circle.



Great to hear you will have a new grand baby soon.


Had a little bit of a busy day today. Went  granddaughter to Venue for wedding reception to talk over set up. Also did some talking about Bridal shower setup as it’s being held at the same place. Then she had a appointment with seamstress for some mild alterations to her bridal grown.

All in all lots accomplished today.

Thank you everyone for your continued good thoughts and prayers for daughter.

Going to do a little reading and go to bed.

Have a great rest of the evening everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Sending prayers your daughter’s eye will be okay, Robo.

Ah, a Saturday night, and dinner was a requested chicken fingers and fries, with mac and cheese as another side. Was delicious, and just finished my tea. Fading fast, as was up so early, unlike both kids who did not get up until after 10 am.

So may all have a nice night.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Thanks all
> 
> Happy happy unbirthday to the mr
> 
> 2 snaps up for SNF pick
> 
> Indeed. As royal events go that Ive seen, really appreciated this one as to tone
> Goodness tho, Queen looked even smaller & more frail.  Poor thing
> 
> waiting for the bacon wrapped filets to finish up
> On grill. Spied them in case this afternoon & couldnt resist.



We said the same thing about the Queen......first time we thought she looked frail and so tiny. She has such a strong faith, that`s got to help her and one of the commentators before the funeral mentioned Phillip would have completely prepared her for the event in many ways. 

Charles was the one that really got me. He looked so upset compared to some of the others who masked their emotion. Sad day all round. 

You know I`ve never cooked bacon wrapped filets. Always just do filets on their own simply.......bet they were gorgeous! 





Robo56 said:


> Good Saturday evening everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah........to hairdresser appointment. Always nice to have visit for a refresh.
> 
> 
> Surgery was good according to the Surgeon. He was able to repair retina and drain off infection, but when they dilated her eye this morning it was so swollen they could not visualize the retina very well. She will see the surgeon again in 7 days to let him have another look. Prayers that all the swelling will go down and the retina will still be intact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Continued  prayers and good thoughts for your BFF’s dad. I. Hope they are able to get his pacemaker/defibrillator issues sorted at Mayo. Poor fellow I can’t imagine being defibrillated do to issues with pacemaker/defibrillator being wonky. I had a patient tell me a number of years ago that it felt like being kicked in the back by a mule when his defibrillator went off. That’s a pretty mean jolt.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Schumi. Praying all heals as needed post surgery. She is home resting this evening. She told me she looks like a pirate with her eye patch on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charade glad to hear you had a fairly successful meeting with family to discuss your moms needs. So nice your brother and SIL hosted you and you had a good visit with them. Good for you, for standing up to your sister for her inappropriate comments about B’s major.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear about little Eli’s good news. Continued prayers and good wishes to your little warrior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to your hubby. Enjoy your celebration and yummy food.
> 
> View attachment 568985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear you will have a new grand baby soon.
> 
> 
> Had a little bit of a busy day today. Went  granddaughter to Venue for wedding reception to talk over set up. Also did some talking about Bridal shower setup as it’s being held at the same place. Then she had a appointment with seamstress for some mild alterations to her bridal grown.
> 
> All in all lots accomplished today.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your continued good thoughts and prayers for daughter.
> 
> Going to do a little reading and go to bed.
> 
> Have a great rest of the evening everyone.




Oh I`m so happy your daughter is home and recovering. It`s good she can smile at the pirate eye patch.......continued good wishes for her, and hope next weeks appointment goes well and she gets good news. What a traumatic surgery for her. 

And yes, sounds like you got a fair few things done yesterday.......hope you had a lovely evening....reading is the perfect quiet night. 




No boisterous Saturday night for us either. We were in bed before 11pm.......one pink gin, one POTC movie and we were whooped. And slept like a rock all night, bliss. 

Looks to be a little cloudier than forecast today, but we do plan to head a walk this morning, looks very still. This morning is to be sunnier than this afternoon so will head to the beach early. 

Grand Prix this afternoon, but no real interest in it....same old.......will watch the first 3 or 4 laps, then I plan to go watch the Baby Jane movie for the Book Group. Still haven`t finished The Book Thief, been so busy and one of my friends commented I must have been busy as I`m usually one of the first finished any book. Will make an effort this coming week, but I can see why the ladies that work full time, want a little time between books so they can read and enjoy them without rushing, so we usually have 4 or more weeks between discussions. 

Prime Rib Roast for dinner today....thanks mac for the idea.......will cook it later today, it`s not the biggest joint, so will be good for four.

Bacon up for breakfast.......no idea whether to have some sunny side up eggs, or toast........certainly big mug of tea.......





























Happy Sunday   ​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Yes Keisha certainly the Queen looked frail but so brave.  Wish someone could have sat with her but not allowed.

Robo continued prayers and good wishes for your daughter.  I had a colleague some years ago had similar and thankfully made a full recovery.  Yes very much looking forward to the new baby.  They have been together nearly 18 years and never thought it would happen.  Really a lovely couple.

Lynne mmmmm Mac and cheese - yes a good supper choice.

Staffordshire oatcakes with cheese and sausage this morning - will be brunch. Just eggs for me. Roast chicken dinner later with Yorkshire puddings etc.

Have some paperwork to do later in preparation for revaluation of the property on Tuesday.   Have to list all the outstanding work and faults.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Charade67

Can’t sleep again. I fell asleep while watching TV. Woke up a little after 1:00. I can tell it’s allergy season. Mine are getting worse. My nose is stuffy and my eyes are watering. Thankfully I found some Claritin D that was not expired.

Dh did well with his second shot today. Saysno side effects so far. Not even a sore arm.




macraven said:


> Charade
> Hugs for you and your family
> 
> You are fortunate to have siblings to work together and decide how to handle the situation about your mother.
> Sounds like a decision has been made you all can live with.
> 
> I wish a speedy and steady full recovery for her.
> 
> I hope all goes smooth for your husbands shot tomorrow!
> Crossing my fingers no issues and he does not have any uncomfortable situation.


 Thanks Mac. My brother and I seem to be on the same page. My sister can be a little difficult at times.



Lynne G said:


> Charade, don’t know the family laws in your state. But in mine, a will can be on a napkin with two witnesses that can say it was her will. If there is no will, law generally says, goes to kids equally, then if no kids, down the line.


 I checked SC law and it looks like all she needs is to write some thing and have 2 witnesses who aren’t in the will. Getting her to do that however.....
Anything she may have would get split equally among me and my siblings. I need to talk to her and explain the importance of the will if she wants to leave anything to her sister. I would have no problem giving a share to my aunt, and I’m sure my brother wouldn’t either. I’m not so sure about my sister.



J'aime Paris said:


> I'm super lucky....I can literally wear any shoe. Flat as a plank or super high....although I rarely wear high heels, as I'm tall enough already. And I can go barefoot too.
> My mom has Plantar F and needs to wear shoes even in the house.


 I have never been a fan of high heels. I pretty much live in flats or will wear a kitten heel if I need something a bit dressier. Years ago a coworker tried to convince me that I needed to wear heels. She said, “But you’re um....um......” and I replied, “Short? It’s not a bad word.”



keishashadow said:


> Especially, with multiple siblings who may have different viewpoints on medical care, your Mom needs to state her wishes for level of care she wants going forward in various situations.
> 
> Designate a durable health care POA & one representative.
> 
> Verify that will’s existence. Lawyer who prepared will have a copy. Time is now to find out her assets, any burial arrangements etc.


 I have determined that there is no will. I know she has 3 life insurance policies and my brother is the beneficiary on at least one, possibly all. He has already stated that the money from those will go towards her burial expenses. Other than the money in her bank accounts, she doesn’t have any assets. I found out today where she keeps all of her important papers and made sure my aunt knows. I think she has given POA to my aunt, but I still need to verify that. It has been really difficult to get Mom to make any plans. She has always allowed other people to run her life for her. I think she just assumes we kids will handle everything once she is gone. I think one of us may have to go to SC and deal with this in person.



Robo56 said:


> Surgery was good according to the Surgeon. He was able to repair retina and drain off infection, but when they dilated her eye this morning it was so swollen they could not visualize the retina very well. She will see the surgeon again in 7 days to let him have another look. Prayers that all the swelling will go down and the retina will still be intact.


 Great news. Prayers for quick healing.

Some of my quotes are missing, but I am too sleepy to go back and check. I know one was about Eli. Prayers for complete recovery for him.

The Claritin D has started working and I am starting to breathe better. I am going to try to get back to sleep.


----------



## Lynne G

Like the sound of oatcakes Julie.  We have oatmeal in a bowl, but have made oatmeal cookies, but I like them soft, not hard like what we call crackers. May try to make them one of these days. 

Yeah Charade, I think I was lucky, my mom was the one who took care of all, until us kids had to help, and 4 of us 5 siblings have always live closest to where she did. It is hard to tell your parents to do things, that will help as she ages. Hugs, and hope you get more sleep.

Eh, after the clock struck midnight, I grumpily  told the kids it was bedtime.  Heard older one yawn, so says goodnight to him.  Told little one to quiet it down.  But as I am an early riser, and so is DH, DH is already out and about to check on his mum, so that wonderful quiet house is my weekend early morning, and this Sunday is no different. Up before the sun once again, though not a very bright sunrise, as those pesky clouds still around.  And late afternoon yesterday, was out to pick up steaks and 5 other things, and when leaving that big box store, seemed like it was lightly raining.  And after being out earlier, for a walk around the neighborhood, put a jacket on going out to the store.  Even with 50’s the high yesterday, that wind was a cool enough jolt, wanted to at least have warmer clothes on by the time we went to the store. Though did keep my flip flops on. Easier than putting socks and sneakers on.  Little one followed me, as she changed from her sneakers to wear slides.  At least neither of us had wet soaked shoes.

Yep, as with most Sundays, today is no different.  It’s get the trash out, and ready for week day routine.  And woot!  A bonus trash out one, as our this week’s trash collection day is one the township said is part of a get the trash out week.  Means will take more than what you can put in the standard cans, as usually nothing outside the cans. So told the kids, time to check around and get all the trash out you can find.  I’ll be doing that kitchen clear out, any empty, expired, open and stale, or eww yuck, will be tossed. 


Super Stupendous Sunday homies. 

Off to get more tea.  And did make pancakes, so may go to see if any are left.  DH likes them, and I did not make that many.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade......hope you got back to sleep. You have a lot on your mind right now......


Lynne......flip flops are a long way off for us yet. Oh I love doing some kitchen cabinet clearances.......hope you have a lovely day whatever the weather.



Stunning here today, sun is lovely, but we are up to the 50’sF on a daily basis now which is good for us.

Walked 6 miles this morning. My Fitbit keeps extending the amount of steps and distance every day......I think today when we passed our target, I should have taken it off my wrist.......now the target tomorrow shouldn’t be too unreasonable.

The promenade along the water was a lot busier than usual this morning, it being a Sunday and so beautiful brings everyone to the beach. Ice cream places and fish and chip places are all reopening now, although still outdoor eating only. We were good though and bought a bottle of water.....

Watching some of the Grand Prix......weather isn’t good for them.....but heading out to sit in the other room to watch that movie with my book......

Cut up some strawberries and cherries first I think for a snack.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all.  Forgot to buy bacon when out yesterday.  Finding a packet in the meat tray of the fridge was like winning the lottery today . Waiting for the mr to start stirring before pulling out the fry pan.


Robo56 said:


> Prayers that all the swelling will go down and the retina will still be intact.


Oh my goodness, she’s one brave lady.  Has struck me oddly that for both myself & family many times the eye doesn’t hurt in surgical procedures, unless it does; then it’s off the chart.   Hoping her pain level is of the manageable sort.


Robo56 said:


> All in all lots accomplished today.


Absoutely, especially if you factor in what i call the covid factor which tends to make any sort of this planning immensely difficult.  


Lynne G said:


> Ah, a Saturday night, and dinner was a requested chicken fingers and fries,


Poor little chickies, no fingers lol.  That’s not a term used here, just plain old tenders.  If the tiny sized one, then it’s chicken fries.  Regardless, i’m Sure they were swell.

Was disappointed yesterday, the advertised ‘fresh’ corn on the cob shipment never came into stock.  Something about the first ear of corn & garden tomato of the year


schumigirl said:


> She has such a strong faith, that`s got to help her and one of the commentators before the funeral mentioned Phillip would have completely prepared her for the event in many ways.


he often got a bad rap over here.  Apparent he was a wonderful husband & advisor to her.


schumigirl said:


> Charles was the one that really got me. He looked so upset compared to some of the others who masked their emotion. Sad day all round.
> 
> You know I`ve never cooked bacon wrapped filets. Always just do filets on their own simply.......bet they were gorgeous!


Yes, he looked as tho he was suffering with high blood pressure, face so red was a bit worried for him there.  

Two of us loved the filets, the other two said they didn’t like the bacon...um, pull it off then buckos-duh.  Think it helped to both flavor & keep them a bit moist.  Regardless, they were quick & easy & will be on the rotation here.



schumigirl said:


> Prime Rib Roast for dinner today....thanks mac for the idea.......will cook it later today, it`s not the biggest joint, so will be good for four.


Yum, yum. Oh, that’s always a red letter sort of day here.  Sitting on two, waiting for the proper moment to pull them out lol.

Thinking of just making air-fried breaded zucchini with a salad for dinner today.  


Realfoodfans said:


> Yes Keisha certainly the Queen looked frail but so brave. Wish someone could have sat with her but not allowed.


She looked so forlorn.  We commented on how high & steep those steps were leading up to her seating area.  not sure how she managed


Charade67 said:


> Dh did well with his second shot today.


Yea!
Charade - unfortunately, it’s so common to be wading thru finances etc for family when one’s intentions haven’t been discussed.  So many women of a certain age aren’t familiar with their own finances.  You are very smart to want to be proactive to get everyone on board & institute a plan in place.



Lynne G said:


> Even with 50’s the high yesterday...did keep my flip flops on. Easier than putting socks and sneakers on.


Haha you know you are a northerner when that makes perfect sense.  I did the same the last few days.  Decided I need to order the EVA Birkenstocks, waterproof vs the regular ones with the footbed that can get quickly messed up in the rain.  The Croc sandals i’ve Worn for decades no longer have enough support for my errant feet.


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, Keisha, I can luckily wear plain, cheap flip flops, and I chose them for all but where I know I have way too much walking to do.  But just waking around store and the neighborhood, when really just strolling, flip flops it is. And hey, yay for bacon find.  Yeah, don’t mind bacon around filet, but our filets will just have pepper and salt as they cook on the grill, as nice enough out, and they were bought yesterday.  So steak dinner for us today.  Yay!

Seems clouds have parted enough sunny out.  And not a sound from either kid.  Hmm, may be noisy soon.  As have some trash bags for older one to toss out for me.  As hey, now I have much more room in my tiny kitchen. Yay for our bonus trash day tomorrow.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hope Charade got some more sleep.  I do occasionally take a tablet but generally the after effects outweigh the benefits.

Lynne the oatcakes are not a biscuit type they are a pancake consistency I’d never tried until I met Kev.  Not something I was aware of growing up only 20 miles away. The children love them filled with cheese and sausage.

Another sunny day and finally given in to the sprinkler on the lawn - L had a good time running through until absolutely drenched.

Noticed a new nest of goldfinches in a conifer at the front of the house. Will be lovely if they can raise them there.

Back to school routine tomorrow.  Will be a quiet house then but a lot to do.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Morning all.  Forgot to buy bacon when out yesterday.  Finding a packet in the meat tray of the fridge was like winning the lottery today . Waiting for the mr to start stirring before pulling out the fry pan.
> 
> Oh my goodness, she’s one brave lady.  Has struck me oddly that for both myself & family many times the eye doesn’t hurt in surgical procedures, unless it does; then it’s off the chart.   Hoping her pain level is of the manageable sort.
> 
> Absoutely, especially if you factor in what i call the covid factor which tends to make any sort of this planning immensely difficult.
> 
> Poor little chickies, no fingers lol.  That’s not a term used here, just plain old tenders.  If the tiny sized one, then it’s chicken fries.  Regardless, i’m Sure they were swell.
> 
> Was disappointed yesterday, the advertised ‘fresh’ corn on the cob shipment never came into stock.  Something about the first ear of corn & garden tomato of the year
> 
> he often got a bad rap over here.  Apparent he was a wonderful husband & advisor to her.
> 
> Yes, he looked as tho he was suffering with high blood pressure, face so red was a bit worried for him there.
> 
> Two of us loved the filets, the other two said they didn’t like the bacon...um, pull it off then buckos-duh.  Think it helped to both flavor & keep them a bit moist.  Regardless, they were quick & easy & will be on the rotation here.
> 
> 
> Yum, yum. Oh, that’s always a red letter sort of day here.  Sitting on two, waiting for the proper moment to pull them out lol.
> 
> Thinking of just making air-fried breaded zucchini with a salad for dinner today.
> 
> She looked so forlorn.  We commented on how high & steep those steps were leading up to her seating area.  not sure how she managed
> 
> Yea!
> Charade - unfortunately, it’s so common to be wading thru finances etc for family when one’s intentions haven’t been discussed.  So many women of a certain age aren’t familiar with their own finances.  You are very smart to want to be proactive to get everyone on board & institute a plan in place.
> 
> 
> Haha you know you are a northerner when that makes perfect sense.  I did the same the last few days.  Decided I need to order the EVA Birkenstocks, waterproof vs the regular ones with the footbed that can get quickly messed up in the rain.  The Croc sandals i’ve Worn for decades no longer have enough support for my errant feet.
> View attachment 569045




Oh we`d definitely be among the ones that would love the bacon wrapped around the steaks.....lush! 

Yes, he did look a little red in the face too. The amount of stress is hard to imagine knowing the world is watching you. Prince Phillip was indeed a character, but yes, The Queen was always his priority and by all accounts a very good dad too when you see all the videos that have been released over the years, private ones in their down time usually at Balmoral. 

Prime rib was good.....hope you have a lovely dinner too, whatever you do......






Lynne G said:


> Yes, Keisha, I can luckily wear plain, cheap flip flops, and I chose them for all but where I know I have way too much walking to do.  But just waking around store and the neighborhood, when really just strolling, flip flops it is. And hey, yay for bacon find.  Yeah, don’t mind bacon around filet, but our filets will just have pepper and salt as they cook on the grill, as nice enough out, and they were bought yesterday.  So steak dinner for us today.  Yay!
> 
> Seems clouds have parted enough sunny out.  And not a sound from either kid.  Hmm, may be noisy soon.  As have some trash bags for older one to toss out for me.  As hey, now I have much more room in my tiny kitchen. Yay for our bonus trash day tomorrow.



I`d love to be able to wear any type of flip flop....they always look so casual. But, I have to wear a slight heel, like in the croc patricia, they`re the only things I get away with that are not completely supportive......odd feet are a pest! 

Enjoy those steaks tonight too....must be a beef day all round.......




The sun has actually disappeared tonight......but sunset isn`t till much later. Dawn is around 5am, and by the end of the month it`ll be much earlier, with dusk not starting till well after 9pm. Soon it`ll be barely dark and astronomical darkness hardly happens at all. There are benefits to living on this part of the planet at times.....in summer we barely get any proper darkness at all at times. 

Watched Baby Jane. Jeez.....what a horrible film with a horrible ending.....three of the other ladies were watching it in their homes today too, and we all agreed....never again. Bette Davis is magnificent though. 

Rib roast was beautiful. I think it may have been a little too rare, but everyone ate it and no complaints. I wish we`d had a barbecue though as it was so lovely. Maybe tomorrow we`ll do that for dinner. 

Finished off the strawberries and cherries tonight, we`ll call that dessert. 

Lazy night ahead......


----------



## bobbie68

everyone, I hope the weekend is doing good for you. I was under the weather for a bit but feeling better. The weather has been all over the place from 70's to 80's. The next few days will have lots of rain. We are still working on  getting settled, every time we think we can move to our next priority project something happens and has to shift gears. I am happy with the progress.

Brian has taken over the pool, having a pool company right now is too expensive and they really were not doing enough. I am hoping he can keep up with it especially as we use it more.

We just finalized some plans to spend 4 days at Disney but we are going to split it up. We will go 1 night 2 days each and stay on-site. We will do this within the same week. We need to come home do not want to leave the kitties too long, and we don't have a sitter yet. Brian has offered  to drive home as we are only 25 minutes from Disney but I am fine with the split. I have not done Disney without FP so I will have to do rope drop. We are really interested in Star Wars, Pandora and the flower/garden show at Epcot. There was a good Florida resident deal.

Flip Flops and sandals are my favoirte. However, I have a lot of foot problems so I keep trying different ones and then sending them back. I only wear sneakers in the parks they seem to last the longest for me. 

I went to the hairdresser yesterday. It was our second time back to her and we think we will continue to go, she is doing a good job. It was surprisingly one of the quicker things to find new. Brian will have to color my hair this week. However, I think the teens want it also so he will be busy for a bit.

Tonight will be Chinese, I try to do it once a week. I have been doing a lot of pasta and veggie dishes. We have cut down on our meat intake so can be challangeing.

Keishashadow I am so happy to hear the news about little Eli, I will continue to keep good thoughts for his progress!

Robo and Charade keeping good thoughts for your family as well for continued good prognosis.

J"aimeParis I hope your DH  had a nice birthday!

Schumigirl 6 miles is awesome!!!, I need to get motivated and do something.

Real sorry to hear about your friend, I will keep them in my thoughts!

Pumpkin wow,  nice on the weight lost, I need inspiring stories to get motivated!!

Lynne, I hope your shot goes through and no more cancellations!

Mac I hope the kitties are doing good!

Monykalyn Superpowers are always a good thing to get, glad your allergies are better.

I want  to send a special hello to all the SANS who haven't posted I hope you are all doing  good!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> everyone, I hope the weekend is doing good for you. I was under the weather for a bit but feeling better. The weather has been all over the place from 70's to 80's. The next few days will have lots of rain. We are still working on  getting settled, every time we think we can move to our next priority project something happens and has to shift gears. I am happy with the progress.
> 
> Brian has taken over the pool, having a pool company right now is too expensive and they really were not doing enough. I am hoping he can keep up with it especially as we use it more.
> 
> We just finalized some plans to spend 4 days at Disney but we are going to split it up. We will go 1 night 2 days each and stay on-site. We will do this within the same week. We need to come home do not want to leave the kitties too long, and we don't have a sitter yet. Brian has offered  to drive home as we are only 25 minutes from Disney but I am fine with the split. I have not done Disney without FP so I will have to do rope drop. We are really interested in Star Wars, Pandora and the flower/garden show at Epcot. There was a good Florida resident deal.
> 
> Flip Flops and sandals are my favoirte. However, I have a lot of foot problems so I keep trying different ones and then sending them back. I only wear sneakers in the parks they seem to last the longest for me.
> 
> I went to the hairdresser yesterday. It was our second time back to her and we think we will continue to go, she is doing a good job. It was surprisingly one of the quicker things to find new. Brian will have to color my hair this week. However, I think the teens want it also so he will be busy for a bit.
> 
> Tonight will be Chinese, I try to do it once a week. I have been doing a lot of pasta and veggie dishes. We have cut down on our meat intake so can be challangeing.
> 
> Keishashadow I am so happy to hear the news about little Eli, I will continue to keep good thoughts for his progress!
> 
> Robo and Charade keeping good thoughts for your family as well for continued good prognosis.
> 
> J"aimeParis I hope your DH  had a nice birthday!
> 
> Schumigirl 6 miles is awesome!!!, I need to get motivated and do something.
> 
> Real sorry to hear about your friend, I will keep them in my thoughts!
> 
> Pumpkin wow,  nice on the weight lost, I need inspiring stories to get motivated!!
> 
> Lynne, I hope your shot goes through and no more cancellations!
> 
> Mac I hope the kitties are doing good!
> 
> Monykalyn Superpowers are always a good thing to get, glad your allergies are better.
> 
> I want  to send a special hello to all the SANS who haven't posted I hope you are all doing  good!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Good to see you bobbie......glad things are ok, and glad you`re doing better. 

Yes, in the parks it`s usually sneakers for me too, can wander all day in them. Right now I think I`m wearing these ones out.....we are enjoying the walking though. 

Glad you`re happy with your hair too, new stylists can be stressful.......hope everything keeps going well with you and the kids......


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> Thanks all
> 
> Happy happy unbirthday to the mr
> 
> 2 snaps up for SNF pick
> 
> Indeed. As royal events go that Ive seen, really appreciated this one as to tone
> Goodness tho, Queen looked even smaller & more frail.  Poor thing
> 
> waiting for the bacon wrapped filets to finish up
> On grill. Spied them in case this afternoon & couldnt resist.


You can never go wrong wrapping bacon around anything!!




Robo56 said:


> Good Saturday evening everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah........to hairdresser appointment. Always nice to have visit for a refresh.
> 
> 
> Surgery was good according to the Surgeon. He was able to repair retina and drain off infection, but when they dilated her eye this morning it was so swollen they could not visualize the retina very well. She will see the surgeon again in 7 days to let him have another look. Prayers that all the swelling will go down and the retina will still be intact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Continued  prayers and good thoughts for your BFF’s dad. I. Hope they are able to get his pacemaker/defibrillator issues sorted at Mayo. Poor fellow I can’t imagine being defibrillated do to issues with pacemaker/defibrillator being wonky. I had a patient tell me a number of years ago that it felt like being kicked in the back by a mule when his defibrillator went off. That’s a pretty mean jolt.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Schumi. Praying all heals as needed post surgery. She is home resting this evening. She told me she looks like a pirate with her eye patch on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charade glad to hear you had a fairly successful meeting with family to discuss your moms needs. So nice your brother and SIL hosted you and you had a good visit with them. Good for you, for standing up to your sister for her inappropriate comments about B’s major.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear about little Eli’s good news. Continued prayers and good wishes to your little warrior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to your hubby. Enjoy your celebration and yummy food.
> 
> View attachment 568985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear you will have a new grand baby soon.
> 
> 
> Had a little bit of a busy day today. Went  granddaughter to Venue for wedding reception to talk over set up. Also did some talking about Bridal shower setup as it’s being held at the same place. Then she had a appointment with seamstress for some mild alterations to her bridal grown.
> 
> All in all lots accomplished today.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your continued good thoughts and prayers for daughter.
> 
> Going to do a little reading and go to bed.
> 
> Have a great rest of the evening everyone.


Continued good thoughts to your DD....hoping the surgery will be a total success!!

Thanks for the bday wishes for DH!!




schumigirl said:


> We said the same thing about the Queen......first time we thought she looked frail and so tiny. She has such a strong faith, that`s got to help her and one of the commentators before the funeral mentioned Phillip would have completely prepared her for the event in many ways.
> 
> Charles was the one that really got me. He looked so upset compared to some of the others who masked their emotion. Sad day all round.
> 
> You know I`ve never cooked bacon wrapped filets. Always just do filets on their own simply.......bet they were gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I`m so happy your daughter is home and recovering. It`s good she can smile at the pirate eye patch.......continued good wishes for her, and hope next weeks appointment goes well and she gets good news. What a traumatic surgery for her.
> 
> And yes, sounds like you got a fair few things done yesterday.......hope you had a lovely evening....reading is the perfect quiet night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No boisterous Saturday night for us either. We were in bed before 11pm.......one pink gin, one POTC movie and we were whooped. And slept like a rock all night, bliss.
> 
> Looks to be a little cloudier than forecast today, but we do plan to head a walk this morning, looks very still. This morning is to be sunnier than this afternoon so will head to the beach early.
> 
> Grand Prix this afternoon, but no real interest in it....same old.......will watch the first 3 or 4 laps, then I plan to go watch the Baby Jane movie for the Book Group. Still haven`t finished The Book Thief, been so busy and one of my friends commented I must have been busy as I`m usually one of the first finished any book. Will make an effort this coming week, but I can see why the ladies that work full time, want a little time between books so they can read and enjoy them without rushing, so we usually have 4 or more weeks between discussions.
> 
> Prime Rib Roast for dinner today....thanks mac for the idea.......will cook it later today, it`s not the biggest joint, so will be good for four.
> 
> Bacon up for breakfast.......no idea whether to have some sunny side up eggs, or toast........certainly big mug of tea.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday   ​


I would have chosen POTC too!

Glad you watched the movie...  Based on your reaction, I'll pass, lol!!




Realfoodfans said:


> Yes Keisha certainly the Queen looked frail but so brave.  Wish someone could have sat with her but not allowed.
> 
> Robo continued prayers and good wishes for your daughter.  I had a colleague some years ago had similar and thankfully made a full recovery.  Yes very much looking forward to the new baby.  They have been together nearly 18 years and never thought it would happen.  Really a lovely couple.
> 
> Lynne mmmmm Mac and cheese - yes a good supper choice.
> 
> Staffordshire oatcakes with cheese and sausage this morning - will be brunch. Just eggs for me. Roast chicken dinner later with Yorkshire puddings etc.
> 
> Have some paperwork to do later in preparation for revaluation of the property on Tuesday.   Have to list all the outstanding work and faults.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.


Never heard of oatcakes.  But I do like oatmeal, so I'd bet they're yummy!




Charade67 said:


> Can’t sleep again. I fell asleep while watching TV. Woke up a little after 1:00. I can tell it’s allergy season. Mine are getting worse. My nose is stuffy and my eyes are watering. Thankfully I found some Claritin D that was not expired.
> 
> Dh did well with his second shot today. Saysno side effects so far. Not even a sore arm.
> 
> 
> Thanks Mac. My brother and I seem to be on the same page. My sister can be a little difficult at times.
> 
> I checked SC law and it looks like all she needs is to write some thing and have 2 witnesses who aren’t in the will. Getting her to do that however.....
> Anything she may have would get split equally among me and my siblings. I need to talk to her and explain the importance of the will if she wants to leave anything to her sister. I would have no problem giving a share to my aunt, and I’m sure my brother wouldn’t either. I’m not so sure about my sister.
> 
> I have never been a fan of high heels. I pretty much live in flats or will wear a kitten heel if I need something a bit dressier. Years ago a coworker tried to convince me that I needed to wear heels. She said, “But you’re um....um......” and I replied, “Short? It’s not a bad word.”
> 
> I have determined that there is no will. I know she has 3 life insurance policies and my brother is the beneficiary on at least one, possibly all. He has already stated that the money from those will go towards her burial expenses. Other than the money in her bank accounts, she doesn’t have any assets. I found out today where she keeps all of her important papers and made sure my aunt knows. I think she has given POA to my aunt, but I still need to verify that. It has been really difficult to get Mom to make any plans. She has always allowed other people to run her life for her. I think she just assumes we kids will handle everything once she is gone. I think one of us may have to go to SC and deal with this in person.
> 
> Great news. Prayers for quick healing.
> 
> Some of my quotes are missing, but I am too sleepy to go back and check. I know one was about Eli. Prayers for complete recovery for him.
> 
> The Claritin D has started working and I am starting to breathe better. I am going to try to get back to sleep.


It's never easy to talk to loved ones about wills, POA, executors, etc.   Glad your family is trying to help your mom get it all sorted out.
Hope you were able to get more rest!




Lynne G said:


> Like the sound of oatcakes Julie.  We have oatmeal in a bowl, but have made oatmeal cookies, but I like them soft, not hard like what we call crackers. May try to make them one of these days.
> 
> Yeah Charade, I think I was lucky, my mom was the one who took care of all, until us kids had to help, and 4 of us 5 siblings have always live closest to where she did. It is hard to tell your parents to do things, that will help as she ages. Hugs, and hope you get more sleep.
> 
> Eh, after the clock struck midnight, I grumpily  told the kids it was bedtime.  Heard older one yawn, so says goodnight to him.  Told little one to quiet it down.  But as I am an early riser, and so is DH, DH is already out and about to check on his mum, so that wonderful quiet house is my weekend early morning, and this Sunday is no different. Up before the sun once again, though not a very bright sunrise, as those pesky clouds still around.  And late afternoon yesterday, was out to pick up steaks and 5 other things, and when leaving that big box store, seemed like it was lightly raining.  And after being out earlier, for a walk around the neighborhood, put a jacket on going out to the store.  Even with 50’s the high yesterday, that wind was a cool enough jolt, wanted to at least have warmer clothes on by the time we went to the store. Though did keep my flip flops on. Easier than putting socks and sneakers on.  Little one followed me, as she changed from her sneakers to wear slides.  At least neither of us had wet soaked shoes.
> 
> Yep, as with most Sundays, today is no different.  It’s get the trash out, and ready for week day routine.  And woot!  A bonus trash out one, as our this week’s trash collection day is one the township said is part of a get the trash out week.  Means will take more than what you can put in the standard cans, as usually nothing outside the cans. So told the kids, time to check around and get all the trash out you can find.  I’ll be doing that kitchen clear out, any empty, expired, open and stale, or eww yuck, will be tossed.
> 
> 
> Super Stupendous Sunday homies.
> 
> Off to get more tea.  And did make pancakes, so may go to see if any are left.  DH likes them, and I did not make that many.


I'm always happy to do an extra clean out!!  



schumigirl said:


> Charade......hope you got back to sleep. You have a lot on your mind right now......
> 
> 
> Lynne......flip flops are a long way off for us yet. Oh I love doing some kitchen cabinet clearances.......hope you have a lovely day whatever the weather.
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning here today, sun is lovely, but we are up to the 50’sF on a daily basis now which is good for us.
> 
> Walked 6 miles this morning. My Fitbit keeps extending the amount of steps and distance every day......I think today when we passed our target, I should have taken it off my wrist.......now the target tomorrow shouldn’t be too unreasonable.
> 
> The promenade along the water was a lot busier than usual this morning, it being a Sunday and so beautiful brings everyone to the beach. Ice cream places and fish and chip places are all reopening now, although still outdoor eating only. We were good though and bought a bottle of water.....
> 
> Watching some of the Grand Prix......weather isn’t good for them.....but heading out to sit in the other room to watch that movie with my book......
> 
> Cut up some strawberries and cherries first I think for a snack.


6 miles, good for you!  
I walked 2 miles in flip flops with my neighbor today....out of necessity.   I got a bad blister from my heels last night....I think a tiny pebble got in the shoe.  They've always been so comfortable.  Boo hoo




bobbie68 said:


> everyone, I hope the weekend is doing good for you. I was under the weather for a bit but feeling better. The weather has been all over the place from 70's to 80's. The next few days will have lots of rain. We are still working on  getting settled, every time we think we can move to our next priority project something happens and has to shift gears. I am happy with the progress.
> 
> Brian has taken over the pool, having a pool company right now is too expensive and they really were not doing enough. I am hoping he can keep up with it especially as we use it more.
> 
> We just finalized some plans to spend 4 days at Disney but we are going to split it up. We will go 1 night 2 days each and stay on-site. We will do this within the same week. We need to come home do not want to leave the kitties too long, and we don't have a sitter yet. Brian has offered  to drive home as we are only 25 minutes from Disney but I am fine with the split. I have not done Disney without FP so I will have to do rope drop. We are really interested in Star Wars, Pandora and the flower/garden show at Epcot. There was a good Florida resident deal.
> 
> Flip Flops and sandals are my favoirte. However, I have a lot of foot problems so I keep trying different ones and then sending them back. I only wear sneakers in the parks they seem to last the longest for me.
> 
> I went to the hairdresser yesterday. It was our second time back to her and we think we will continue to go, she is doing a good job. It was surprisingly one of the quicker things to find new. Brian will have to color my hair this week. However, I think the teens want it also so he will be busy for a bit.
> 
> Tonight will be Chinese, I try to do it once a week. I have been doing a lot of pasta and veggie dishes. We have cut down on our meat intake so can be challangeing.
> 
> Keishashadow I am so happy to hear the news about little Eli, I will continue to keep good thoughts for his progress!
> 
> Robo and Charade keeping good thoughts for your family as well for continued good prognosis.
> 
> J"aimeParis I hope your DH  had a nice birthday!
> 
> Schumigirl 6 miles is awesome!!!, I need to get motivated and do something.
> 
> Real sorry to hear about your friend, I will keep them in my thoughts!
> 
> Pumpkin wow,  nice on the weight lost, I need inspiring stories to get motivated!!
> 
> Lynne, I hope your shot goes through and no more cancellations!
> 
> Mac I hope the kitties are doing good!
> 
> Monykalyn Superpowers are always a good thing to get, glad your allergies are better.
> 
> I want  to send a special hello to all the SANS who haven't posted I hope you are all doing  good!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Sounds like you are settling in nicely!  I'm sure your DH will do well with the pool, and bonus to save some money.
Yay for hairdresser and double yay for 2 disney visits coming soon!!








A fantastic early birthday celebration!!!  DH was made to feel very loved, and we talked/laughed for several hours.  Thank you to everyone who wished DH a happy bday!

This was the appetizer for our party of 6.  A gorgeous seafood spread!!  We ate every scrap!

Main course was meat for each of us.  4 ordered filets, 1 ordered a ribeye and 1 ordered a NY strip.  All exceptional.   We shared family portions of truffle fries and lobster mac as side dishes.

And dessert was creme brule, cheesecake, flourless chocolate cake, and coconut creme pie.  We passed them around and shared some of each.  The coconut creme pie was probably the best dessert I've ever had!!


----------



## Lynne G

A very happy birthday to Paris’s DH.  Great looking food.  

And was a most beautiful day, as warm feeling. Steaks on grill, with some red peppers, yum. Full and enjoying my evening tea. Alarm set, trash is out, kitchen is clean, and ready for the week day routine. Shocking that little one is almost at finals. After this week. Eeek, time has surely flown by. 

And yay, news from Bobbie.  Glad you are settling in, and going to have some park fun. Yeah, hard to find all the service providers when you move.  

Have a good night homies.


----------



## Charade67

Today has been a super lazy day. I didn’t get back to sleep until after 6:00 and then woke up again at 7:30. I managed to get back to sleep and didn’t get up again until 10:00. I have been dozing off and on all day. I think I’m emotionally exhausted from this past week.

Dh had his second shot yesterday. He said that he felt fine for the rest of the day, but went to bed around 11:30 last night and didn’t get up until 10:30 this morning.




schumigirl said:


> Walked 6 miles this morning.


 Awesome! I really should start walking each day. I’m not going to be in any shape to walk around at Disney. 



keishashadow said:


> Charade - unfortunately, it’s so common to be wading thru finances etc for family when one’s intentions haven’t been discussed. So many women of a certain age aren’t familiar with their own finances. You are very smart to want to be proactive to get everyone on board & institute a plan in place.


Yep, that’s my mom. It just blows my mind that she doesn’t want to take any responsibility.



Realfoodfans said:


> Hope Charade got some more sleep. I do occasionally take a tablet but generally the after effects outweigh the benefits.


 I probably should have taken a sleep aid. I have to take half the recommended dose or I am useless the next day. 



bobbie68 said:


> everyone,


 Hi Bobbie. Good to see you. Looking forward to seeing you in the fall. 



bobbie68 said:


> Flip Flops and sandals are my favoirte. However, I have a lot of foot problems so I keep trying different ones and then sending them back. I only wear sneakers in the parks they seem to last the longest for me.


 Am I the only one who doesn’t like flip flops? My favorite park shoes are Sketchers Go Walk slip ons. 



J'aime Paris said:


> You can never go wrong wrapping bacon around anything!!


 So true. 



J'aime Paris said:


> A fantastic early birthday celebration!!! DH was made to feel very loved, and we talked/laughed for several hours. Thank you to everyone who wished DH a happy bday!


 I’m a little late, but happy birthday to him. That is quite an impressive looking appetizer.

I am not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow after being out for 3 days.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> You can never go wrong wrapping bacon around anything!!
> 
> 
> 
> Continued good thoughts to your DD....hoping the surgery will be a total success!!
> 
> Thanks for the bday wishes for DH!!
> 
> 
> 
> I would have chosen POTC too!
> 
> Glad you watched the movie...  Based on your reaction, I'll pass, lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of oatcakes.  But I do like oatmeal, so I'd bet they're yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> It's never easy to talk to loved ones about wills, POA, executors, etc.   Glad your family is trying to help your mom get it all sorted out.
> Hope you were able to get more rest!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always happy to do an extra clean out!!
> 
> 
> 6 miles, good for you!
> I walked 2 miles in flip flops with my neighbor today....out of necessity.   I got a bad blister from my heels last night....I think a tiny pebble got in the shoe.  They've always been so comfortable.  Boo hoo
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are settling in nicely!  I'm sure your DH will do well with the pool, and bonus to save some money.
> Yay for hairdresser and double yay for 2 disney visits coming soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 569128
> 
> A fantastic early birthday celebration!!!  DH was made to feel very loved, and we talked/laughed for several hours.  Thank you to everyone who wished DH a happy bday!
> 
> This was the appetizer for our party of 6.  A gorgeous seafood spread!!  We ate every scrap!
> 
> Main course was meat for each of us.  4 ordered filets, 1 ordered a ribeye and 1 ordered a NY strip.  All exceptional.   We shared family portions of truffle fries and lobster mac as side dishes.
> 
> And dessert was creme brule, cheesecake, flourless chocolate cake, and coconut creme pie.  We passed them around and shared some of each.  The coconut creme pie was probably the best dessert I've ever had!!



Wow!!! That looks so good Lori.....we`ve seen folks get that seafood platter in Ocean Prime/Eddie V`s and looks amazing......but big for just 2 of us, but wow....

CG is definitely on our to go to list in Orlando again.......glad it was such a wonderful evening for everyone.  Creme brulee and coconut cream pie are two of the nicest desserts ever!!!

Sorry you got a blister though...ouch! And yes, give the movie a miss......horrible, very well acted, but horrible.

Almost time for your trip to Alabama.......woohoo!!






Lynne G said:


> A very happy birthday to Paris’s DH.  Great looking food.
> 
> And was a most beautiful day, as warm feeling. Steaks on grill, with some red peppers, yum. Full and enjoying my evening tea. Alarm set, trash is out, kitchen is clean, and ready for the week day routine. Shocking that little one is almost at finals. After this week. Eeek, time has surely flown by.
> 
> And yay, news from Bobbie.  Glad you are settling in, and going to have some park fun. Yeah, hard to find all the service providers when you move.
> 
> Have a good night homies.




Steaks always go down well......yes time does fly so quickly!





Charade67 said:


> Today has been a super lazy day. I didn’t get back to sleep until after 6:00 and then woke up again at 7:30. I managed to get back to sleep and didn’t get up again until 10:00. I have been dozing off and on all day. I think I’m emotionally exhausted from this past week.
> 
> Dh had his second shot yesterday. He said that he felt fine for the rest of the day, but went to bed around 11:30 last night and didn’t get up until 10:30 this morning.
> 
> 
> Awesome! I really should start walking each day. I’m not going to be in any shape to walk around at Disney.
> 
> Yep, that’s my mom. It just blows my mind that she doesn’t want to take any responsibility.
> 
> I probably should have taken a sleep aid. I have to take half the recommended dose or I am useless the next day.
> 
> Hi Bobbie. Good to see you. Looking forward to seeing you in the fall.
> 
> Am I the only one who doesn’t like flip flops? My favorite park shoes are Sketchers Go Walk slip ons.
> 
> So true.
> 
> I’m a little late, but happy birthday to him. That is quite an impressive looking appetizer.
> 
> I am not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow after being out for 3 days.



Things like that do catch up on you, and sleep is your friend when that happens. Glad your DH was ok after the 2nd shot.

I love skechers......the trainers (sneakers) I have are skechers and so comfortable, need a new pair but for some reason they are always out of my size. I keep checking the website every day. However, these ones are still comfy for walking. 

Yes, it took us a while to get our butts moving, but once we started, we are are really enjoying it. It was in our minds that when we do get back to Orlando, whenever that may be, we need to be able to do it without being exhausted after a walking a mile! 

Hope today is a good day for you at work, yes, it is hard to go back after a few days off. 




And again, gorgeous day here, sun has been up since just after 5, and now it`s already bright and sunny. 

Walk this morning and will stick to the 6 miles we`ve been doing today again. Then I need to go get a few things like fresh veg, will do that after lunch. Going to grill outside tonight, so will do some maple pork steaks and chicken kebabs, veg skewers and usual salad and sides. 

No idea for lunch....will see what we feel like later.......croissants and fruit for breakfast, but may poach an egg too. 



























Have a wonderful Monday..........​


----------



## schumigirl

7 mile walk today......and the tootsies feel it! Much quieter today with the kids back in school. Didn’t plan to go longer, it was just so beautiful along the promenade. 

Had a quick shower, now heading back out for some bits and bobs.......then home for lunch, decided on shrimp salad sandwiches.......need some lemons.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh now afternoon for Schumi and Julie.  

Nice long walk, Schumi. Enjoy the lunch and we always like to have lemons too. Just bought a bag of them this weekend.

Ah, as was first reading my screen, very loud bird announcing he is up too. Then a brief cooing from the doves. And had to top off the trash, and just saw, ooh my red tulips are up. So nice to see. But trash is at the curb and week day routine has been for a couple of hours already. Taking a sip of my morning tea, and enjoyed that very sunny sunrise about 15 minutes ago. Though the first hour of sunrise is sunny, to be clouds to hide it most of the day. But hey, we are nearing the end of April, and while a eh, cool out 43F right now, no jacket needed for lunchtime walk, as 65 the high. Woot! Warmer days, even if a bit cloudy, woot!

Off to get that tea refill.  Waffles were made yesterday, and enjoyed one reheated a little while ago.  Beautiful Monday morning.

Have that Marvelous Monday homies.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Totally agree Charade - no flip flops for me and do like Sketchers though the store I used to get them has closed down and after buying another recommended make online in lockdown last year -  that caused terrible damage to my big toes - I really need to try on in future.  DS and DIL bought me some lovely grey Converse sneakers for my birthday and they are comfy for just going into town or a short journey but not enough softness in the sole for my legs on a normal dog walk. 

J’aime that looks a lovely meal you shared.  Love a seafood platter and seems a long time since our last one.  We have some excellent places around our regular destination in Devon we look forward to returning to.  Glad DH enjoyed his day.

Well done on the cupboard tidying Lynne.  I’ve been busy all morning now the GC are back at school and filled two bags with “rubbish” and one bag for a charity shop.  Kev has washed both cars and all the downstairs windows.  All washing done though some still drying on the line.

Bobbi you sound as though you are making the most of your new location.  J would love to be so close to Disney.

Carole well done on the walking.  We generally do 4-5 with Louie when walking from home. A few of our favourite ones where we have to get in the car first are 6-7 and that’s enough for me unless we are walking with friends and chatting etc.  Kev can walk all day and used to with my brother so
I hope they can get back to some trips soon. I find hills just too much for my legs.

Don’t think we will attempt to return to Disney until 2023.  So many rebooking for next year and prices have soared.  We have two trips booked elsewhere ourselves for next year and we are considering an AI with Em and the children but they will be more than happy wherever we go.  

Gorgeous day again and actually warm so we sat out for brunch.  Just going to finish off now then we will be off for our walk.

Hello to everyone and have a good day.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I am going to be totally useless today. I had another night where I woke up and couldn’t get back to sleep for several hours. Once I finally got back to sleep I woke up an hour later to the cat sounding like he was going to throw up. Thankfully he didn’t.  I dozed off again and then Dh dropped something on the floor. Normally on a day like today I would take a nap during my lunch hour, but today I’ve scheduled a dermatologist appointment during that time.

Glad to see I am not alone in my dislike of flip flops. I started buying the Skechers slip ons back when the airports started requiring shoe removal. I got my last pair in an outlet store.

It’s raining today, so I just want to go back to bed , but off to work I go.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah guess I am just lucky, have no foot issues, other than I can’t wear wider shoes, and have a small foot. I live in flip flops when I can. Though I wear sneakers in the parks, my good walking ones, unless doing the water rides.

Beautiful sunny right now, and hope the weather guy’s saying spotty rain showers today, means I’m not the one spotting a rain shower. And time of year, lawn mowers starting to be heard.  Hear neighbor now, and later today, will hear DH mowing our lawn.  Spring finally here, but high temps in the 30’s predicted next week.  Sigh.  Not Spring temps in my book.


----------



## Robo56

Good Monday morning Sans family  






Lynne G said:


> Sending prayers your daughter’s eye will be okay, Robo.



Thank you Lynne for your prayers.




schumigirl said:


> We said the same thing about the Queen......first time we thought she looked frail and so tiny. She has such a strong faith, that`s got to help her and one of the commentators before the funeral mentioned Phillip would have completely prepared her for the event in many



I  watched the service on YouTube. She looks so tiny. God Bless her. She has been such a beacon of strength and courage.




schumigirl said:


> Charles was the one that really got me. He looked so upset compared to some of the others who masked their emotion. Sad day all round.



Yes, Charles did look upset and tearful. So sad.




schumigirl said:


> Oh I`m so happy your daughter is home and recovering. It`s good she can smile at the pirate eye patch.......continued good wishes for her, and hope next weeks appointment goes well and she gets good news. What a traumatic surgery for her.



Thank you Schumi.




schumigirl said:


> Prime Rib Roast for dinner today....thanks mac for the idea.......will cook it later today, it`s not the biggest joint, so will be good for four.



Sounds yummy.




Realfoodfans said:


> Robo continued prayers and good wishes for your daughter. I had a colleague some years ago had similar and thankfully made a full recovery. Yes very much looking forward to the new baby. They have been together nearly 18 years and never thought it would happen. Really a lovely couple.



Thank you for your continued prayers. What a blessing to be having a baby after waiting so long.




Charade67 said:


> Dh did well with his second shot today. Saysno side effects so far. Not even a sore arm.



Great news.




keishashadow said:


> Oh my goodness, she’s one brave lady. Has struck me oddly that for both myself & family many times the eye doesn’t hurt in surgical procedures, unless it does; then it’s off the chart. Hoping her pain level is of the manageable sort.



The surgeon gave her pain meds. She has been comfortable thankfully.




keishashadow said:


> Was disappointed yesterday, the advertised ‘fresh’ corn on the cob shipment never came into stock. Something about the first ear of corn & garden tomato of the year



Fresh corn is delicious. I really enjoy the taste of fresh summer garden tomatoes.




keishashadow said:


> Yes, he looked as tho he was suffering with high blood pressure, face so red was a bit worried fo



It’s one of the things that happens when your in the medical field you look at someone and start diagnosing possible health issues according to their physical appearance. Have thought myself he is possibly suffering from Hypertension and Congestive Heart Failure do to his swollen appearance and red mottled face coloring.




J'aime Paris said:


> This was the appetizer for our party of 6. A gorgeous seafood spread!! We ate every scrap!
> 
> Main course was meat for each of us. 4 ordered filets, 1 ordered a ribeye and 1 ordered a NY strip. All exceptional. We shared family portions of truffle fries and lobster mac as side dishes.
> 
> And dessert was creme brule, cheesecake, flourless chocolate cake, and coconut creme pie. We passed them around and shared some of each. The coconut creme pie was probably the best dessert I've ever had!!



Wow......that Seafood Tower looks delicious. Steaks, sides and desserts sounded great too. So nice to hear your hubby enjoyed his birthday celebration and you all enjoyed your food.




Charade67 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn’t like flip flops? My favorite park shoes are Sketchers Go Walk slip ons.



I can’t wear flip flops do issues with feet either. I really like my Sketcher Go Walk slip ons too. I have the ones that look like boat shoes. I have found them online at Penny’s, Bealls and Amazon. Your right they are comfy to wear in the parks.




schumigirl said:


> 7 mile walk today......and the tootsies feel it! Much quieter today with the kids back in school. Didn’t plan to go longer, it was just so beautiful along the promenade.



Wow......sounds like you are really picking up the distance. You all with be in fighting form for walking the parks and other places once you get to Florida.




Lynne G said:


> Off to get that tea refill. Waffles were made yesterday, and enjoyed one reheated a little while ago. Beautiful Monday morning.



Waffles sound yummy.


Bobbie68 hope you feel better. So good to hear you are getting settled into your new home.


Had son and family over for dinner yesterday evening. Made the hidden valley ranch pot roast and made plenty extra to send home with everyone.  I bought a strawberry chantilly cake for dessert. Everyone was full after the meal. We had a nice visit.

Son had his second Pfizer injection and so far he is doing ok. So very thankful for that.

Going out today to work in yard. I always like to be outside although allergies have picked up a bit. I haven’t heard the big machinery kick up yet in the farm field behind us. So should be able to enjoy the birds singing.

Weather here has been a bit all over the place. Will be high of 68 today then down to 50’s for a few days then in upper 70’s next week. Won’t complain as it’s better then snow and rain for sure.

Have a great Monday Sans family. May your hearts be joyful, your food delicious and your day be lovely.


----------



## keishashadow

Work, smork...i just don’t like Mondays 


Robbie - oh, plowing those fields will kick up lots of nasties. Pollen count must be high here too now.  No issues with my seasonal allergies until last week



bobbie68 said:


> went to the hairdresser yesterday. It was our second time back to her and we think we will continue to go, she is doing a good job. It was surprisingly one of the quicker things to find new. Brian will have to color my hair this week. However, I think the teens want it also so he will be busy for a bit.


That is rare to find a new stylist so quickly.  Doesn’t do color or do you just prefer to handle at home?  My mr did a few times early on in the relationship, then said he’d treat for me to get it done at the salon lol.  There is surely an art to it and a hunk of free time involved. Your mr is keeper!


bobbie68 said:


> Keishashadow I am so happy to hear the news about little Eli, I will continue to keep good thoughts for his progress!


Thank you, was so so scary for them all


J'aime Paris said:


> You can never go wrong wrapping bacon around anything!!


Haha, truer words never spoken


J'aime Paris said:


> I walked 2 miles in flip flops with my neighbor today....out of necessity. I got a bad blister from my heels last night....I think a tiny pebble got in the shoe. They've always been so comfortable. Boo hoo


Ouch.  Maybe a band aide on where the blister formed next time or one of the no show dress shoe sock things?


J'aime Paris said:


> A fantastic early birthday celebration!!! DH was made to feel very loved, and we talked/laughed for several hours. Thank you to everyone who wished DH a happy bday!


That is one amazing seafood tower.  Your Mr looks so happy & eager to dig in lol.  You know it’s going to be good when they have the fancy wrapped lemons haha


schumigirl said:


> 7 mile walk today......and the tootsies feel it! Much quieter today with the kids back in school. Didn’t plan to go longer, it was just so beautiful along the promenade.


Impressive, you’ll be up to marathon pacing soon


Charade67 said:


> Glad to see I am not alone in my dislike of flip flops. I started buying the Skechers slip ons back when the airports started requiring shoe removal. I got my last pair in an outlet store.


I picked up my first pair then too.  Unfortunately, my podiatrist almost fainted when she saw me wearing a pair.  Beat my ears off how awful they are for my various foot conditions. 

I gave them away & went to Ryka brand of slip ons (ascent model)...has more of an arch & much stronger support.  Fit is better for my ducky feet too.  Use them & the croc sandals for light walking & in place of house slippers

Dr Urged me to donate my Uggs, nike, addidas, vans, converse, keds, heels, you name it.  Um, that was pretty much my entire shoe wardrobe at the time, darn it. 

Her family’s practice is so particular re shoes...pains me to say when I follow her edicts things do feel bettter lol

Now, it’s New balance or ASIC with the inner soles replaced as trainers &  Keens in the parks. Clarks arch support sandals or Birkenstocks pass for casual wear, look cute enough with a sundress or capris. 

Life is a series of trade offs.


----------



## macraven

I’m off to goggle hidden valley ranch pot roast!


----------



## macraven

And now going to Google shoes that Janet mentioned 

why need to see a podiatrist when we can get free info here for shoes for problem feet


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Carole well done on the walking.  We generally do 4-5 with Louie when walking from home. A few of our favourite ones where we have to get in the car first are 6-7 and that’s enough for me unless we are walking with friends and chatting etc.



That`s nice. 

To some, it may not seem a lot, but, for us it`s quite an achievement after a few things this last year, so we are very pleased with going up to 7 miles in a few weeks. Dog walkers of course are going to do more. 





Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I am going to be totally useless today. I had another night where I woke up and couldn’t get back to sleep for several hours. Once I finally got back to sleep I woke up an hour later to the cat sounding like he was going to throw up. Thankfully he didn’t.  I dozed off again and then Dh dropped something on the floor. Normally on a day like today I would take a nap during my lunch hour, but today I’ve scheduled a dermatologist appointment during that time.
> 
> Glad to see I am not alone in my dislike of flip flops. I started buying the Skechers slip ons back when the airports started requiring shoe removal. I got my last pair in an outlet store.
> 
> It’s raining today, so I just want to go back to bed , but off to work I go.




Skechers are so good. I don`t like the slip ons for me, I prefer the laces, but many love them. Yes, my podiatrist friend would turn in her grave if I ever wore flip flops. 

Hope your day has gone well....it`s horrible being so tired.




Lynne G said:


> Yeah guess I am just lucky, have no foot issues, other than I can’t wear wider shoes, and have a small foot. I live in flip flops when I can. Though I wear sneakers in the parks, my good walking ones, unless doing the water rides.
> 
> Beautiful sunny right now, and hope the weather guy’s saying spotty rain showers today, means I’m not the one spotting a rain shower. And time of year, lawn mowers starting to be heard.  Hear neighbor now, and later today, will hear DH mowing our lawn.  Spring finally here, but high temps in the 30’s predicted next week.  Sigh.  Not Spring temps in my book.



Yes, everyone`s started in our villages doing the lawns now. Whenever you`re out, that`s all you hear. 

You`ll have the 30`s next week???? Heck.......that is not spring weather!!





Robo56 said:


> Good Monday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 569232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lynne for your prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  watched the service on YouTube. She looks so tiny. God Bless her. She has been such a beacon of strength and courage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Charles did look upset and tearful. So sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Schumi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your continued prayers. What a blessing to be having a baby after waiting so long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The surgeon gave her pain meds. She has been comfortable thankfully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh corn is delicious. I really enjoy the taste of fresh summer garden tomatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s one of the things that happens when your in the medical field you look at someone and start diagnosing possible health issues according to their physical appearance. Have thought myself he is possibly suffering from Hypertension and Congestive Heart Failure do his swollen appearance and red, mottled face coloring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow......that Seafood Tower looks delicious. Steaks, sides and desserts sounded great too. So nice to hear your hubby enjoyed his birthday celebration and you all enjoyed your food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can’t wear flip flops do issues with feet either. I really like my Sketcher Go Walk slip ons too. I have the ones that look like boat shoes. I have found them online at Penny’s, Bealls and Amazon. Your right they are comfy to wear in the parks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow......sounds like you are really picking up the distance. You all with be in fighting form for walking the parks and other places once you get to Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waffles sound yummy.
> 
> 
> Bobbie68 hope you feel better. So good to hear you are getting settled into your new home.
> 
> 
> Had son and family over for dinner yesterday evening. Made the hidden valley ranch pot roast and made plenty extra to send home with everyone.  I bought a strawberry chantilly cake for dessert. Everyone was full after the meal. We had a nice visit.
> 
> Son had his second Pfizer injection and so far he is doing ok. So very thankful for that.
> 
> Going out today to work in yard. I always like to be outside although allergies have picked up a bit. I haven’t heard the big machinery kick up yet in the farm field behind us. So should be able to enjoy the birds singing.
> 
> Weather here has been a bit all over the place. Will be high of 68 today then down to 50’s for a few days then in upper 70’s next week. Won’t complain as it’s better then snow and rain for sure.
> 
> Have a great Monday Sans family. May your hearts be joyful, your food delicious and your day be lovely.




I have to go google that dish too.....lol......love the dessert you served.....beautiful!! And glad your son is doing well after the vaccine.

That is a mix of weather for you, I`m sure it`ll settle soon and you`ll be back to warmer temps.

You too Robbie, have a lovely day.......





keishashadow said:


> View attachment 569236
> Work, smork...i just don’t like Mondays
> View attachment 569237
> 
> Robbie - oh, plowing those fields will kick up lots of nasties. Pollen count must be high here too now.  No issues with my seasonal allergies until last week
> 
> 
> That is rare to find a new stylist so quickly.  Doesn’t do color or do you just prefer to handle at home?  My mr did a few times early on in the relationship, then said he’d treat for me to get it done at the salon lol.  There is surely an art to it and a hunk of free time involved. Your mr is keeper!
> 
> Thank you, was so so scary for them all
> 
> Haha, truer words never spoken
> 
> Ouch.  Maybe a band aide on where the blister formed next time or one of the no show dress shoe sock things?
> 
> That is one amazing seafood tower.  Your Mr looks so happy & eager to dig in lol.  You know it’s going to be good when they have the fancy wrapped lemons haha
> 
> Impressive, you’ll be up to marathon pacing soon
> 
> I picked up my first pair then too.  Unfortunately, my podiatrist almost fainted when she saw me wearing a pair.  Beat my ears off how awful they are for my various foot conditions.
> 
> I gave them away & went to Ryka brand of slip ons (ascent model)...has more of an arch & much stronger support.  Fit is better for my ducky feet too.  Use them & the croc sandals for light walking & in place of house slippers
> 
> Dr Urged me to donate my Uggs, nike, addidas, vans, converse, keds, heels, you name it.  Um, that was pretty much my entire shoe wardrobe at the time, darn it.
> 
> Her family’s practice is so particular re shoes...pains me to say when I follow her edicts things do feel bettter lol
> 
> Now, it’s New balance or ASIC with the inner soles replaced as trainers &  Keens in the parks. Clarks arch support sandals or Birkenstocks pass for casual wear, look cute enough with a sundress or capris.
> 
> Life is a series of trade offs.




David Tennant was 50 yesterday. I thought he was older than me......lol.....

lol....love a fancy wrapped lemon!!

Yep, there are a whole load of things terrible for your feet......Uggs and Vans being among the worst......my shoe wardrobe is full of sensible and foot friendly items, but I did keep a couple of pairs that just look darn good!!! 

I need to look at Keens and Birks......are they as fancy as our "fancy" sandals.....

Yep, I`ll never be a marathon runner, nor even a jogger, but we are loving this walking. Helping with several things.....but while the weather is so beautiful we are taking full advantage.....a cold wet dreary day on the East Coast isn`t fun to walk in! 






macraven said:


> And now going to Google shoes that Janet mentioned
> 
> why need to see a podiatrist when we can get free info here for shoes for problem feet



yep......it`s amazing what you pick up here!! 



Yep, another stunningly beautiful day here...all day too which for us is rather unusual. Not as varied as in Scotland....we used to say if you don`t like the weather, wait for 20 minutes....it`ll change. 

Shameless post of one of glorious beaches this morning when the fisherman were still coming in.....










Barbecue was lovely.....Tom cooks up a mean few dishes. 

Sun is slowly easing a little tonight, and quite cool outside, so we ate inside. But, feeling very full. 

Sat in the sunroom this afternoon to ahem, read......may have slightly nodded off with the heat......woke up with book on lap and a slightly stiff neck. But, it was wonderful having a nap....

Not sure of our plans tonight, but won`t be much apart from a quick facetime with one of my nieces. 

Hope your Monday is a good one.......


----------



## bobbie68

It's rainy here today and will continue through tomorrow on and off. The temps are a little lower to in the high 70's, I can't wait till it is warmer and my pool stops fluctuating temps. We get it up to 80 then in one day back down to low mid 70's. I have a hard time going in under 80. The kids that's a different story.

The kids blew my Chinese dinner plans up yesterday. They decided to snack throughout the day  then weren't hungry. We just found left overs in the fridge and freezer. Tonight I warned them it is homemade pizza and don't ruin your appetites. I make quite a bit so we can have left overs. I think tomorrow night will be Chinese because we have an appointment late afternoon and don't want to cook after.

Carole thank you for the wishes and things are slowly coming together. We do love the weather here and look forward to many day trips when Covid get better. Your 7 mile walk today is inspiring me, I am going to try once this rain stops in a few days. I know I feel better when I walk. Shrimp salad sandwiches sound soo good, enjoy them.

J'amieParis Thanks and  your dinner looked amazing. Three of us eat seafood here and would love that.  I am glad that you had a great time.

Charade Sorry you had another rough night. I can relate to having sleeping problems, sometimes I think if I had a good night 's rest I would feel better. I love skechers before they starting using memory foam. I can still  use them for a bit but not to stay long on my feet. I am looking forward to meeting you too. I think we are going to stay on site Saturday and Sunday the same weekend. I will probably stay at RP.

Lynne yes one of the hardest things about moving to another state is reestablishing doctors, vets and hair dressers. I am trying not to stress out. It was all worth it moving here. It's funny you mention birds, these birds in the pic are so loud, that the teens names them the "dinosaur birds" at least someone is making use of the bird feeders.




sorry it's upside down.

Real I understand how you would love to be near Disney, that was one reason we wanted to move here, but overall the weather was probably our biggest factor and I wanted to stay on the East Coast. It is nice that you have some trips booked somewhere else and spending it with loved ones is even better. I hope you can get back to Disney ASAP! I do find walking for longer times is a little more tiring these days. Walking with a pet or a friend I think helps.

Mac Lol! I was just thinking that, always look forward to advice and information from the SANS. I know it has helped me so many times. I hope you find the pot roast recipe.

I hope everyone has a great day and evening!  I hope everyone wakes to a good Taco Tuesday!


----------



## macraven

Bobbie 
I live for my taco Tuesdays
It beats cooking any day for me!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Just finished zoom book club and first time everyone has agreed that the book was so good!  Usually a variety of opinions but American Dirt got  an all round thumbs up. Two of the ladies in their caravans one on Anglesey and one at Whitby.

I’m not such a good walker these days - wish I was.  Used to really enjoy our AZ walking group - particularly when it was a coach trip with a nice dinner included!  On the flat I’m better but climbing really bothers my legs.  Hey but give me a Disney park and I won’t complain!

Lovely view Bobbie!

I googled the recipe too - assume the name is from a bottled dressing?

Charade hope third night lucky for a better sleep.

No Tacos for us tomorrow Mac but enjoy yours!


----------



## bobbie68

keishashadow said:


> That is rare to find a new stylist so quickly. Doesn’t do color or do you just prefer to handle at home? My mr did a few times early on in the relationship, then said he’d treat for me to get it done at the salon lol. There is surely an art to it and a hunk of free time involved. Your mr is keeper!



Hi I know it was crazy how fast we found someone. I figure I was going to have to try several places. Brian and I both like her and she is so reasonably priced and fast. I like how salons do color but it is easier and more cost effective to do it at home. He really doens't mind. However, the kids have asked if he could do their hair too. We will see how that goes. LOL! Yes he is, thank you!


----------



## Charade67

I survived the day, but I am so sleepy. I came home and sat down in my recliner, but didn’t recline because I was afraid I would fall asleep. Well, I fell asleep sitting straight up. I really hope I sleep better tonight.




Lynne G said:


> Yeah guess I am just lucky, have no foot issues, other than I can’t wear wider shoes, and have a small foot.


 I have the opposite problem. I have wide feet. No issues other than that. 



Robo56 said:


> I can’t wear flip flops do issues with feet either.


 No issues for me. I just don’t like them. I really hate having something between my toes. I think I own one cheap pair that I occasionally use as pool shoes. 



keishashadow said:


>


 Always nice to see a David Tennant meme. 



keishashadow said:


> I gave them away & went to Ryka brand of slip ons (ascent model)...has more of an arch & much stronger support. Fit is better for my ducky feet too. Use them & the croc sandals for light walking & in place of house slippers
> 
> Dr Urged me to donate my Uggs, nike, addidas, vans, converse, keds, heels, you name it. Um, that was pretty much my entire shoe wardrobe at the time, darn it.
> 
> Her family’s practice is so particular re shoes...pains me to say when I follow her edicts things do feel bettter lol
> 
> Now, it’s New balance or ASIC with the inner soles replaced as trainers & Keens in the parks. Clarks arch support sandals or Birkenstocks pass for casual wear, look cute enough with a sundress or capris.


 That’s such a sad story. I’m not familiar with Ryka. I like New Balance because I can get them in wide. 



schumigirl said:


> Skechers are so good. I don`t like the slip ons for me, I prefer the laces, but many love them. Yes, my podiatrist friend would turn in her grave if I ever wore flip flops.


 I wore laced shoes to Busch Gardens recently and managed to untie one 3 times. I don’t know how I managed that after I double knotted them. I guess I have skills. 



bobbie68 said:


> Hi I know it was crazy how fast we found someone. I figure I was going to have to try several places. Brian and I both like her and she is so reasonably priced and fast. I like how salons do color but it is easier and more cost effective to do it at home. He really doens't mind. However, the kids have asked if he could do their hair too. We will see how that goes. LOL! Yes he is, thank you!


 I’m too cheap to pay a salon for color. I keep saying I want to stop coloring and go natural,  but I’m really nervous about having white hair. B wanted to color hers red, but our hair dresser advised her against it. I suggested if she wanted to do something different maybe try some highlights.

Going to try to sleep again. Wish me luck.


----------



## macraven

Bobbie, think I could get an appointment with your husband?
I have not been to a beauty shop in a year and my blonde is disappearing ...

Our weather is nuts the past week!
It seems cold to me at 75 degrees today

Kick me if I ever whine that it is too hot here..


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> It's rainy here today and will continue through tomorrow on and off. The temps are a little lower to in the high 70's, I can't wait till it is warmer and my pool stops fluctuating temps. We get it up to 80 then in one day back down to low mid 70's. I have a hard time going in under 80. The kids that's a different story.
> 
> The kids blew my Chinese dinner plans up yesterday. They decided to snack throughout the day  then weren't hungry. We just found left overs in the fridge and freezer. Tonight I warned them it is homemade pizza and don't ruin your appetites. I make quite a bit so we can have left overs. I think tomorrow night will be Chinese because we have an appointment late afternoon and don't want to cook after.
> 
> Carole thank you for the wishes and things are slowly coming together. We do love the weather here and look forward to many day trips when Covid get better. Your 7 mile walk today is inspiring me, I am going to try once this rain stops in a few days. I know I feel better when I walk. Shrimp salad sandwiches sound soo good, enjoy them.
> 
> J'amieParis Thanks and  your dinner looked amazing. Three of us eat seafood here and would love that.  I am glad that you had a great time.
> 
> Charade Sorry you had another rough night. I can relate to having sleeping problems, sometimes I think if I had a good night 's rest I would feel better. I love skechers before they starting using memory foam. I can still  use them for a bit but not to stay long on my feet. I am looking forward to meeting you too. I think we are going to stay on site Saturday and Sunday the same weekend. I will probably stay at RP.
> 
> Lynne yes one of the hardest things about moving to another state is reestablishing doctors, vets and hair dressers. I am trying not to stress out. It was all worth it moving here. It's funny you mention birds, these birds in the pic are so loud, that the teens names them the "dinosaur birds" at least someone is making use of the bird feeders.
> 
> View attachment 569324
> 
> 
> sorry it's upside down.
> 
> Real I understand how you would love to be near Disney, that was one reason we wanted to move here, but overall the weather was probably our biggest factor and I wanted to stay on the East Coast. It is nice that you have some trips booked somewhere else and spending it with loved ones is even better. I hope you can get back to Disney ASAP! I do find walking for longer times is a little more tiring these days. Walking with a pet or a friend I think helps.
> 
> Mac Lol! I was just thinking that, always look forward to advice and information from the SANS. I know it has helped me so many times. I hope you find the pot roast recipe.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day and evening!  I hope everyone wakes to a good Taco Tuesday!



Your view is beautiful bobbie. I`m so glad it all worked out for you. Yes, walking in the rain is not fun. I can do it if it`s not windy at the same time, but generally, no.....I`m a nice weather walker. 

Food sounds good!!!





macraven said:


> Bobbie
> I live for my taco Tuesdays
> It beats cooking any day for me!




lol....you know I love cooking....but there is nothing quite like a night off and getting takeout.....or even better......going out to dinner!!! Soon.....it`ll be soon.......





Charade67 said:


> I survived the day, but I am so sleepy. I came home and sat down in my recliner, but didn’t recline because I was afraid I would fall asleep. Well, I fell asleep sitting straight up. I really hope I sleep better tonight.
> 
> 
> I have the opposite problem. I have wide feet. No issues other than that.
> 
> No issues for me. I just don’t like them. I really hate having something between my toes. I think I own one cheap pair that I occasionally use as pool shoes.
> 
> Always nice to see a David Tennant meme.
> 
> That’s such a sad story. I’m not familiar with Ryka. I like New Balance because I can get them in wide.
> 
> I wore laced shoes to Busch Gardens recently and managed to untie one 3 times. I don’t know how I managed that after I double knotted them. I guess I have skills.
> 
> I’m too cheap to pay a salon for color. I keep saying I want to stop coloring and go natural,  but I’m really nervous about having white hair. B wanted to color hers red, but our hair dresser advised her against it. I suggested if she wanted to do something different maybe try some highlights.
> 
> Going to try to sleep again. Wish me luck.




Yes, I could never understand the appeal of that little bar between the toes. Tried that once many, many years ago. Ouch. That`s why I was delighted with the croc ones.....no bar. 

I think we`re far too young for white hair Charade......keep with the colouring.Yes, highlights for her would be nice for a change. I`ve had highlights done for so many years I have no idea what my natural colour may be today......have a suspicion there might be some grey in there......lol......

Hope you slept well 





macraven said:


> Bobbie, think I could get an appointment with your husband?
> I have not been to a beauty shop in a year and my blonde is disappearing ...
> 
> Our weather is nuts the past week!
> It seems cold to me at 75 degrees today
> 
> Kick me if I ever whine that it is too hot here..



I can`t imagine you any other way than blonde!! 

You`re more than entitled to complain about being too hot.....you served your days in the cold long enough. You easily have the warmest weather out of anyone on here....so yes, a moan every now and again how hot it is, is just fine! 

They laughed at me one night in Orlando when it went down to around 78F. I complained I was cold.....lol....it was a bit cooler than it had been for sure. 





Ended up in bed so early again last night and slept like a rock all through again. Tom did say I was rambling at some point about chives he thought.....

It`s going to be a little cooler today, so I think it`ll be a light jacket on today, probably a hoodie. Managed to walk without one yesterday. But, already sun is shining and looks to be another good day.

Scrambled egg whites for breakfast this morning and a slice of toast, no idea for lunch or dinner yet. 

Heading out a walk this morning as usual, think we`ll stick to 6 miles today, then this afternoon need to go buy some kitchen and bathroom items. Now the stores are open it`s going to be nice to have a look and see items rather than order online and then decide if you like them. I know what I`m looking for which helps. Then will drop in on my friends who have the horses......one was poorly but the vet was brilliant and she`s ok now, want to go see her....and our friends too of course...

Had a cup of tea already and will have some breakfast tea later. Always a good way to start the day. 



































Have a happy Tuesday   





​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, a Taco Tuesday is here.  That day of the week, Mac looks forward to a Taco Bell dinner.  

And so, a very dark start, very warm house already, and even though 43 out right now, 74 will be the high. And a full sunny day. Woot! Now I would call that a perfect Spring day.

With the doves cooing as enjoying my first of my tea cup fills, shorts are on. Shorts, as the idea of pants covering my legs, nope. While I’m pale, don’t care. To me, 74 day is certainly shorts. Not cool to me yet, Mac. May have to turn on the AC.

And so, went out last night to get some ground sirloin to make meatballs. Picked up some muffins, so breakfast is a good one today.

Charade, I hope you get better sleep. I’ll need one tonight. DH was restless, so not a good sleep for me last night. And have a starting of a headache feeling, so going to get more tea, and a muffin. Will make sure a lazy evening tonight.

A Terrific Taco Tuesday homies.  And a Good Morning to all.


----------



## keishashadow

Killing time before off to ophthalmologist I go for repeat procedure that didn’t quite take last year .   Least I do t have to get dilated lol 

going to reward myself afterwards &browse the racks at Ross any excuse will suffice


macraven said:


> why need to see a podiatrist when we can get free info here for shoes for problem feet


I love real reviews. Never know if u r reading bit sort online 


schumigirl said:


> need to look at Keens and Birks......are they as fancy as our "fancy" sandals.....


Not sure if u have QVC online shopping.  A friend sent me link last year re over the top (yikes) birks they were selling.


schumigirl said:


> yep......it`s amazing what you pick up here!!


Mom always told me to be careful, never know what you might pick up


bobbie68 said:


> Tonight I warned them it is homemade pizza and don't ruin your appetites.


What time? Nom


macraven said:


> I live for my taco Tuesdays


Ole, enjoy. Soft or hard?


Realfoodfans said:


> Hey but give me a Disney park and I won’t complain!


Ditto


Charade67 said:


> That’s such a sad story. I’m not familiar with Ryka. I like New Balance because I can get them in wide.


I was happy they got repurposed 

I’m wide in front & narrow in the back...feet, that is


Charade67 said:


> I’m too cheap to pay a salon for color. I keep saying I want to stop coloring and go natural, but I’m really nervous about having white hair. B wanted to color hers red, but our hair dresser advised her against it. I suggested if she wanted to do something different maybe try some highlights.


Ever look into baby lights?  More subtle and past far longer in between appt


macraven said:


> Kick me if I ever whine that it is too hot here..


How about a gentle poke instead?  We have frost warnings next 2nights & supposed to snow tomorrow.  My house is full of seedlings raring to go


schumigirl said:


> but there is nothing quite like a night off and getting takeout.....or even better......going out to dinner!!! Soon.....it`ll be soon...


Absolutely! 


Lynne G said:


> And have a starting of a headache feeling


Yuck, allergies?


----------



## Lynne G

I hope not Keisha.  But took some medicine just in case.   Good luck with eye appointment.  Yep, those stores I can find a good bag of stuff or nothing at all.  Enjoy your strolling with cat eyes.  Get those shades on, as I always thought indoor lights was worse than sunlight when dilated.   Eeek, no snow please.  Though we get those lower temps next week.  And a quite rocking thunderstorm predicted to make that camel pretty darn wet tomorrow late afternoon.  

Ah but today, no rain, and that sunshine happily pouring through the window. Very very bright out.  Yay, sunglasses and hat for lunchtime walk.  No sunburnt face thank you.  May even put some suntan lotion on.  

But back to routine I must go.


----------



## Robo56

Good Tuesday Morning Sans family   









keishashadow said:


> Robbie - oh, plowing those fields will kick up lots of nasties. Pollen count must be high here too now. No issues with my seasonal allergies until last week



Yes, the heavy machinery trucks are at it bright and early this morning. My eyes were swollen and watery yesterday evening and this morning after a day in the yard. Our tree pollen level is very high here now. Benadryl is my friend, but I did enjoy my day in the yard. 




macraven said:


> I’m off to goggle hidden valley ranch pot roast!



My sister gave the recipe to me. 

Season and brown your roast on all side. Then put it in crockpot and add one packet Hidden Valley Ranch, one packet Au Jus gravy, one stick of butter, 1/4 cup of juice from jar of pepperoncini peppers and about 5 to 6 of the peppers. Put the lid on the crockpot and cook on high for 5-6 hours. Shred the meat so juices soak the meat. Add more pepperoncini juice and peppers if you like it spicy. I serve it with mash potatoes and gravy and a veggie.


A couple days later I make a packet of Au Jus gravy and sauté some thinly sliced bell peppers in it and heat the shredded roast beef. Brown some mozzarella on a hoagie and have roast beef sandwiches with left overs. 




schumigirl said:


> I have to go google that dish too.....lol......love the dessert you served.....beautiful!! And glad your son is doing well after the vaccine.



I really like strawberry chantilly cake. It is not a very heavy dessert. I had the bakery put lots of strawberries and blueberries on it........LOL....it goes along the lines that if you eat something bad you should eat something good. 




schumigirl said:


> I need to look at Keens and Birks......are they as fancy as our "fancy" sandals...



I have a pair of Keen tennis shoes. They last forever. They have very comfy sandal too.




bobbie68 said:


> It's funny you mention birds, these birds in the pic are so loud, that the teens names them the "dinosaur birds" at least someone is making use of the bird feeders.



Those are Florida Sandhill Cranes. They are huge birds when full grown. That pair in your pictures are what I would call child size. The adults are Very tall. When they squawk you know it as they are very loud. When they get upset they jump up and down and squawk. When they fly they are quite majestic with their massive wing span. So “dinosaur bird” is pretty fitting description. They are a protected species in Florida. They look like they are enjoying your feeder a lot. 

Our neighbor two doors down in Florida feeds them corn. He puts it outside his fence in the back near the water. His dog goes to the fence every once and awhile and barks at them a couple times and they start jumping and squawking.

I had a funny experience with the Cranes a couple of years ago. We had a full grown adult pair and their babies that were in the neighborhood. I planted some grass plugs in some bare spots near my back patio and they came and pulled them all out looking for worms. I replanted them thinking it was a fluke and they pulled them up again. So I cannot plant plugs only sod pieces as they are to heavy for them to lift with their bills.

Probably more them you wanted to know about your bird pictures.....LOL.

There are beautiful fun animals and not so fun ones ie..fire ants, snakes, Gators and sharks in Florida, but you can’t live in paradise without a few interesting animals that must of been in the bottom of the Ark....LOL

Hope you are getting settled in and the rain eases up and the sun comes out and shines as only it can in a Florida 




macraven said:


> I live for my taco Tuesdays
> It beats cooking any day for me!









macraven said:


> Our weather is nuts the past week!
> It seems cold to me at 75 degrees today



Weather around here is nuts too. Supposed to be high 63 today and the drop to 35 tonight. 




Lynne G said:


> And so, a very dark start, very warm house already, and even though 43 out right now, 74 will be the high. And a full sunny day. Woot! Now I would call that a perfect Spring day.



Yeah, to sunshine and warmer temps for you today. 




keishashadow said:


> Killing time before off to ophthalmologist I go for repeat procedure that didn’t quite take last year . Least I do t have to get dilated lo
> going to reward myself afterwards &browse the racks at Ross any excuse will suffice




Hope all goes well with the visit. Reward shopping is the good.


Need to make a run to the bank and a quick visit to the store. I miss the pool in Florida. I enjoy swimming and exercising in the water. 

A few minions in the oceans.






Shout out to Tink.

Have a great Tuesday everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, I’m curious, when you say doves, do you mean the beautiful white kind known to be released at weddings and so on, or is it what we call a pigeon?? I know I heard an American once comment on the Doves in Trafalgar Square, and of course they are just common pigeons to us.

Glad you have some lovely sunshine today for your walk......


Keisha, hope it goes well today with the old peepers.....I keep meaning to look at the Birks, but always forget. I do need another pair of something.......just ordered a new pair of Skechers, trainer type.....they’re supposed to come tomorrow, so hope they’re comfy. None in store, but you can’t try them on now anyway, so easier getting them delivered.

Yes, mum is always right....always be careful what you pick up....... 




Did our 6 miles this morning quite comfortably, weather again was warmer than forecast and sun stayed out the whole day. Stopped in at a sandwich shop and bought fresh crab sandwiches caught locally, some potato chips and side salads, then took them over to our friends house and ate them all outside with them.

Spent an hour or so chatting and checking out the horses who are just beautiful.......then headed to the household store where I managed to pick up the few items I wanted.

Not a bad little day.......home made beef burgers for dinner tonight.

Sitting in the garden now enjoying the sunshine, there’s no breeze so it’s very pleasant.


----------



## schumigirl

Robbie, tree pollen is high here too right now......around 8pm it starts on my eyes. But, I’m lucky as I’m nowhere near as bad as some get it, I havent taken anything so far this year.

Wow that is cool for you.....hope it warms up for you. We are the opposite here, we’ve had the best run of weather for almost 3 weeks now.....constant sunshine, though not always the warmest.

But, give me sunshine any day...........have a good one.


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, they are mourning doves, they look this:


They are common in our area, and their soft coo is nice to hear. They are not very large birds, and we call pigeons ones that are bigger than the mourning dove, and mourning doves are a soft gray, where as our pigeons are white and dark gray. Mourning doves can be hit by cars, as they eat pebbles in the curb areas as they need it to break up food in their tummy. While we do have pigeons, you don’t see them much in the suburbs.


----------



## schumigirl

Oh I’ve never heard of a mourning dove. They look like baby pigeons colour wise. 

Yes, common pigeons have a lovely coo but we call them rats of the sky as there are just so many of them and they are scavengers that will eat anything. They are very common in the UK and grey and white with some tinges of green at times. Not so much around us en masse, but when they land on the roof tiles they sound like a herd of elephants despite being so lightweight. I knew they are all the same family, just different variations. We also have a common dove which looks identical to your picture.

We see them more when it’s nesting time as we are completely surrounded by trees. Not a big bird fan here, except for owls. We have some beautiful owls around here and see them regularly. But, not an expert......it’s nice to see the little ones feed in the gardens, I know the more common birds and that’s about it. 

Thanks for the picture, that’s a new one I’ve never heard of.

We have some blue tits and goldfinches around right now on the feeder closest to us, and their tweet is lovely to listen to......


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> A very happy birthday to Paris’s DH.  Great looking food.
> 
> And was a most beautiful day, as warm feeling. Steaks on grill, with some red peppers, yum. Full and enjoying my evening tea. Alarm set, trash is out, kitchen is clean, and ready for the week day routine. Shocking that little one is almost at finals. After this week. Eeek, time has surely flown by.
> 
> And yay, news from Bobbie.  Glad you are settling in, and going to have some park fun. Yeah, hard to find all the service providers when you move.
> 
> Have a good night homies.


Thank you!  The food was incredible!



Charade67 said:


> Today has been a super lazy day. I didn’t get back to sleep until after 6:00 and then woke up again at 7:30. I managed to get back to sleep and didn’t get up again until 10:00. I have been dozing off and on all day. I think I’m emotionally exhausted from this past week.
> 
> Dh had his second shot yesterday. He said that he felt fine for the rest of the day, but went to bed around 11:30 last night and didn’t get up until 10:30 this morning.
> 
> 
> Awesome! I really should start walking each day. I’m not going to be in any shape to walk around at Disney.
> 
> Yep, that’s my mom. It just blows my mind that she doesn’t want to take any responsibility.
> 
> I probably should have taken a sleep aid. I have to take half the recommended dose or I am useless the next day.
> 
> Hi Bobbie. Good to see you. Looking forward to seeing you in the fall.
> 
> Am I the only one who doesn’t like flip flops? My favorite park shoes are Sketchers Go Walk slip ons.
> 
> So true.
> 
> I’m a little late, but happy birthday to him. That is quite an impressive looking appetizer.
> 
> I am not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow after being out for 3 days.


Thank you!  It was perfect for the 6 of us!



schumigirl said:


> Wow!!! That looks so good Lori.....we`ve seen folks get that seafood platter in Ocean Prime/Eddie V`s and looks amazing......but big for just 2 of us, but wow....
> 
> CG is definitely on our to go to list in Orlando again.......glad it was such a wonderful evening for everyone.  Creme brulee and coconut cream pie are two of the nicest desserts ever!!!
> 
> Sorry you got a blister though...ouch! And yes, give the movie a miss......horrible, very well acted, but horrible.
> 
> Almost time for your trip to Alabama.......woohoo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steaks always go down well......yes time does fly so quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things like that do catch up on you, and sleep is your friend when that happens. Glad your DH was ok after the 2nd shot.
> 
> I love skechers......the trainers (sneakers) I have are skechers and so comfortable, need a new pair but for some reason they are always out of my size. I keep checking the website every day. However, these ones are still comfy for walking.
> 
> Yes, it took us a while to get our butts moving, but once we started, we are are really enjoying it. It was in our minds that when we do get back to Orlando, whenever that may be, we need to be able to do it without being exhausted after a walking a mile!
> 
> Hope today is a good day for you at work, yes, it is hard to go back after a few days off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again, gorgeous day here, sun has been up since just after 5, and now it`s already bright and sunny.
> 
> Walk this morning and will stick to the 6 miles we`ve been doing today again. Then I need to go get a few things like fresh veg, will do that after lunch. Going to grill outside tonight, so will do some maple pork steaks and chicken kebabs, veg skewers and usual salad and sides.
> 
> No idea for lunch....will see what we feel like later.......croissants and fruit for breakfast, but may poach an egg too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday..........​


Yes, you and Tom would have loved that app!
Blister looking quite angry still.
In full blown packing mode right now...



Realfoodfans said:


> Totally agree Charade - no flip flops for me and do like Sketchers though the store I used to get them has closed down and after buying another recommended make online in lockdown last year -  that caused terrible damage to my big toes - I really need to try on in future.  DS and DIL bought me some lovely grey Converse sneakers for my birthday and they are comfy for just going into town or a short journey but not enough softness in the sole for my legs on a normal dog walk.
> 
> J’aime that looks a lovely meal you shared.  Love a seafood platter and seems a long time since our last one.  We have some excellent places around our regular destination in Devon we look forward to returning to.  Glad DH enjoyed his day.
> 
> Well done on the cupboard tidying Lynne.  I’ve been busy all morning now the GC are back at school and filled two bags with “rubbish” and one bag for a charity shop.  Kev has washed both cars and all the downstairs windows.  All washing done though some still drying on the line.
> 
> Bobbi you sound as though you are making the most of your new location.  J would love to be so close to Disney.
> 
> Carole well done on the walking.  We generally do 4-5 with Louie when walking from home. A few of our favourite ones where we have to get in the car first are 6-7 and that’s enough for me unless we are walking with friends and chatting etc.  Kev can walk all day and used to with my brother so
> I hope they can get back to some trips soon. I find hills just too much for my legs.
> 
> Don’t think we will attempt to return to Disney until 2023.  So many rebooking for next year and prices have soared.  We have two trips booked elsewhere ourselves for next year and we are considering an AI with Em and the children but they will be more than happy wherever we go.
> 
> Gorgeous day again and actually warm so we sat out for brunch.  Just going to finish off now then we will be off for our walk.
> 
> Hello to everyone and have a good day.


Thank you!  It was a great evening!



Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I am going to be totally useless today. I had another night where I woke up and couldn’t get back to sleep for several hours. Once I finally got back to sleep I woke up an hour later to the cat sounding like he was going to throw up. Thankfully he didn’t.  I dozed off again and then Dh dropped something on the floor. Normally on a day like today I would take a nap during my lunch hour, but today I’ve scheduled a dermatologist appointment during that time.
> 
> Glad to see I am not alone in my dislike of flip flops. I started buying the Skechers slip ons back when the airports started requiring shoe removal. I got my last pair in an outlet store.
> 
> It’s raining today, so I just want to go back to bed , but off to work I go.


Our cat does that fake throw up sound occasionally.   Most of the time its the real thing, ugh!
Not fun when it wakes you though...




Lynne G said:


> Yeah guess I am just lucky, have no foot issues, other than I can’t wear wider shoes, and have a small foot. I live in flip flops when I can. Though I wear sneakers in the parks, my good walking ones, unless doing the water rides.
> 
> Beautiful sunny right now, and hope the weather guy’s saying spotty rain showers today, means I’m not the one spotting a rain shower. And time of year, lawn mowers starting to be heard.  Hear neighbor now, and later today, will hear DH mowing our lawn.  Spring finally here, but high temps in the 30’s predicted next week.  Sigh.  Not Spring temps in my book.


Same, I live in flip flops when the weather allows!




keishashadow said:


> View attachment 569236
> Work, smork...i just don’t like Mondays
> View attachment 569237
> 
> Robbie - oh, plowing those fields will kick up lots of nasties. Pollen count must be high here too now.  No issues with my seasonal allergies until last week
> 
> 
> That is rare to find a new stylist so quickly.  Doesn’t do color or do you just prefer to handle at home?  My mr did a few times early on in the relationship, then said he’d treat for me to get it done at the salon lol.  There is surely an art to it and a hunk of free time involved. Your mr is keeper!
> 
> Thank you, was so so scary for them all
> 
> Haha, truer words never spoken
> 
> Ouch.  Maybe a band aide on where the blister formed next time or one of the no show dress shoe sock things?
> 
> That is one amazing seafood tower.  Your Mr looks so happy & eager to dig in lol.  You know it’s going to be good when they have the fancy wrapped lemons haha
> 
> Impressive, you’ll be up to marathon pacing soon
> 
> I picked up my first pair then too.  Unfortunately, my podiatrist almost fainted when she saw me wearing a pair.  Beat my ears off how awful they are for my various foot conditions.
> 
> I gave them away & went to Ryka brand of slip ons (ascent model)...has more of an arch & much stronger support.  Fit is better for my ducky feet too.  Use them & the croc sandals for light walking & in place of house slippers
> 
> Dr Urged me to donate my Uggs, nike, addidas, vans, converse, keds, heels, you name it.  Um, that was pretty much my entire shoe wardrobe at the time, darn it.
> 
> Her family’s practice is so particular re shoes...pains me to say when I follow her edicts things do feel bettter lol
> 
> Now, it’s New balance or ASIC with the inner soles replaced as trainers &  Keens in the parks. Clarks arch support sandals or Birkenstocks pass for casual wear, look cute enough with a sundress or capris.
> 
> Life is a series of trade offs.


Fancy lemons are the best, lol!!  It was delicious!1



schumigirl said:


> Shameless post of one of glorious beaches this morning when the fisherman were still coming in.....


Never grow tired of beach pictures!!



bobbie68 said:


> It's rainy here today and will continue through tomorrow on and off. The temps are a little lower to in the high 70's, I can't wait till it is warmer and my pool stops fluctuating temps. We get it up to 80 then in one day back down to low mid 70's. I have a hard time going in under 80. The kids that's a different story.
> 
> The kids blew my Chinese dinner plans up yesterday. They decided to snack throughout the day  then weren't hungry. We just found left overs in the fridge and freezer. Tonight I warned them it is homemade pizza and don't ruin your appetites. I make quite a bit so we can have left overs. I think tomorrow night will be Chinese because we have an appointment late afternoon and don't want to cook after.
> 
> Carole thank you for the wishes and things are slowly coming together. We do love the weather here and look forward to many day trips when Covid get better. Your 7 mile walk today is inspiring me, I am going to try once this rain stops in a few days. I know I feel better when I walk. Shrimp salad sandwiches sound soo good, enjoy them.
> 
> J'amieParis Thanks and  your dinner looked amazing. Three of us eat seafood here and would love that.  I am glad that you had a great time.
> 
> Charade Sorry you had another rough night. I can relate to having sleeping problems, sometimes I think if I had a good night 's rest I would feel better. I love skechers before they starting using memory foam. I can still  use them for a bit but not to stay long on my feet. I am looking forward to meeting you too. I think we are going to stay on site Saturday and Sunday the same weekend. I will probably stay at RP.
> 
> Lynne yes one of the hardest things about moving to another state is reestablishing doctors, vets and hair dressers. I am trying not to stress out. It was all worth it moving here. It's funny you mention birds, these birds in the pic are so loud, that the teens names them the "dinosaur birds" at least someone is making use of the bird feeders.
> 
> View attachment 569324
> 
> 
> sorry it's upside down.
> 
> Real I understand how you would love to be near Disney, that was one reason we wanted to move here, but overall the weather was probably our biggest factor and I wanted to stay on the East Coast. It is nice that you have some trips booked somewhere else and spending it with loved ones is even better. I hope you can get back to Disney ASAP! I do find walking for longer times is a little more tiring these days. Walking with a pet or a friend I think helps.
> 
> Mac Lol! I was just thinking that, always look forward to advice and information from the SANS. I know it has helped me so many times. I hope you find the pot roast recipe.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day and evening!  I hope everyone wakes to a good Taco Tuesday!


A goal is to have an enclosed pool at my home.   Someday maybe....




Charade67 said:


> I survived the day, but I am so sleepy. I came home and sat down in my recliner, but didn’t recline because I was afraid I would fall asleep. Well, I fell asleep sitting straight up. I really hope I sleep better tonight.
> 
> 
> I have the opposite problem. I have wide feet. No issues other than that.
> 
> No issues for me. I just don’t like them. I really hate having something between my toes. I think I own one cheap pair that I occasionally use as pool shoes.
> 
> Always nice to see a David Tennant meme.
> 
> That’s such a sad story. I’m not familiar with Ryka. I like New Balance because I can get them in wide.
> 
> I wore laced shoes to Busch Gardens recently and managed to untie one 3 times. I don’t know how I managed that after I double knotted them. I guess I have skills.
> 
> I’m too cheap to pay a salon for color. I keep saying I want to stop coloring and go natural,  but I’m really nervous about having white hair. B wanted to color hers red, but our hair dresser advised her against it. I suggested if she wanted to do something different maybe try some highlights.
> 
> Going to try to sleep again. Wish me luck.


Hope you slept better!



schumigirl said:


> Your view is beautiful bobbie. I`m so glad it all worked out for you. Yes, walking in the rain is not fun. I can do it if it`s not windy at the same time, but generally, no.....I`m a nice weather walker.
> 
> Food sounds good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol....you know I love cooking....but there is nothing quite like a night off and getting takeout.....or even better......going out to dinner!!! Soon.....it`ll be soon.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I could never understand the appeal of that little bar between the toes. Tried that once many, many years ago. Ouch. That`s why I was delighted with the croc ones.....no bar.
> 
> I think we`re far too young for white hair Charade......keep with the colouring.Yes, highlights for her would be nice for a change. I`ve had highlights done for so many years I have no idea what my natural colour may be today......have a suspicion there might be some grey in there......lol......
> 
> Hope you slept well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can`t imagine you any other way than blonde!!
> 
> You`re more than entitled to complain about being too hot.....you served your days in the cold long enough. You easily have the warmest weather out of anyone on here....so yes, a moan every now and again how hot it is, is just fine!
> 
> They laughed at me one night in Orlando when it went down to around 78F. I complained I was cold.....lol....it was a bit cooler than it had been for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up in bed so early again last night and slept like a rock all through again. Tom did say I was rambling at some point about chives he thought.....
> 
> It`s going to be a little cooler today, so I think it`ll be a light jacket on today, probably a hoodie. Managed to walk without one yesterday. But, already sun is shining and looks to be another good day.
> 
> Scrambled egg whites for breakfast this morning and a slice of toast, no idea for lunch or dinner yet.
> 
> Heading out a walk this morning as usual, think we`ll stick to 6 miles today, then this afternoon need to go buy some kitchen and bathroom items. Now the stores are open it`s going to be nice to have a look and see items rather than order online and then decide if you like them. I know what I`m looking for which helps. Then will drop in on my friends who have the horses......one was poorly but the vet was brilliant and she`s ok now, want to go see her....and our friends too of course...
> 
> Had a cup of tea already and will have some breakfast tea later. Always a good way to start the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a happy Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Hope you find some goodies at the store!



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 569416
> 
> 
> Yay, a Taco Tuesday is here.  That day of the week, Mac looks forward to a Taco Bell dinner.
> 
> And so, a very dark start, very warm house already, and even though 43 out right now, 74 will be the high. And a full sunny day. Woot! Now I would call that a perfect Spring day.
> 
> With the doves cooing as enjoying my first of my tea cup fills, shorts are on. Shorts, as the idea of pants covering my legs, nope. While I’m pale, don’t care. To me, 74 day is certainly shorts. Not cool to me yet, Mac. May have to turn on the AC.
> 
> And so, went out last night to get some ground sirloin to make meatballs. Picked up some muffins, so breakfast is a good one today.
> 
> Charade, I hope you get better sleep. I’ll need one tonight. DH was restless, so not a good sleep for me last night. And have a starting of a headache feeling, so going to get more tea, and a muffin. Will make sure a lazy evening tonight.
> 
> A Terrific Taco Tuesday homies.  And a Good Morning to all.


Hope the tea and muffin helped your head!




keishashadow said:


> Killing time before off to ophthalmologist I go for repeat procedure that didn’t quite take last year .   Least I do t have to get dilated lol
> 
> going to reward myself afterwards &browse the racks at Ross any excuse will suffice
> 
> I love real reviews. Never know if u r reading bit sort online
> 
> Not sure if u have QVC online shopping.  A friend sent me link last year re over the top (yikes) birks they were selling.
> 
> Mom always told me to be careful, never know what you might pick up
> 
> What time? Nom
> 
> Ole, enjoy. Soft or hard?
> 
> Ditto
> 
> I was happy they got repurposed
> 
> I’m wide in front & narrow in the back...feet, that is
> 
> Ever look into baby lights?  More subtle and past far longer in between appt
> 
> How about a gentle poke instead?  We have frost warnings next 2nights & supposed to snow tomorrow.  My house is full of seedlings raring to go
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> Yuck, allergies?


Hope all goes well at the eye doctor!!



Robo56 said:


> Good Tuesday Morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 569428
> 
> View attachment 569429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the heavy machinery trucks are at it bright and early this morning. My eyes were swollen and watery yesterday evening and this morning after a day in the yard. Our tree pollen level is very high here now. Benadryl is my friend, but I did enjoy my day in the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister gave the recipe to me.
> 
> Season and brown your roast on all side. Then put it in crockpot and add one packet Hidden Valley Ranch, one packet Au Jus gravy, one stick of butter, 1/4 cup of juice from jar of pepperoncini peppers and about 5 to 6 of the peppers. Put the lid on the crockpot and cook on high for 5-6 hours. Shred the meat so juices soak the meat. Add more pepperoncini juice and peppers if you like it spicy. I serve it with mash potatoes and gravy and a veggie.
> 
> 
> A couple days later I make a packet of Au Jus gravy and sauté some thinly sliced bell peppers in it and heat the shredded roast beef. Brown some mozzarella on a hoagie and have roast beef sandwiches with left overs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like strawberry chantilly cake. It is not a very heavy dessert. I had the bakery put lots of strawberries and blueberries on it........LOL....it goes along the lines that if you eat something bad you should eat something good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pair of Keen tennis shoes. They last forever. They have very comfy sandal too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are Florida Sandhill Cranes. They are huge birds when full grown. That pair in your pictures are what I would call child size. The adults are Very tall. When they squawk you know it as they are very loud. When they get upset they jump up and down and squawk. When they fly they are quite majestic with their massive wing span. So “dinosaur bird” is pretty fitting description. They are a protected species in Florida. They look like they are enjoying your feeder a lot.
> 
> Our neighbor two doors down in Florida feeds them corn. He puts it outside his fence in the back near the water. His dog goes to the fence every once and awhile and barks at them a couple times and they start jumping and squawking.
> 
> I had a funny experience with the Cranes a couple of years ago. We had a full grown adult pair and their babies that were in the neighborhood. I planted some grass plugs in some bare spots near my back patio and they came and pulled them all out looking for worms. I replanted them thinking it was a fluke and they pulled them up again. So I cannot plant plugs only sod pieces as they are to heavy for them to lift with their bills.
> 
> Probably more them you wanted to know about your bird pictures.....LOL.
> 
> There are beautiful fun animals and not so fun ones ie..fire ants, snakes, Gators and sharks in Florida, but you can’t live in paradise without a few interesting animals that must of been in the bottom of the Ark....LOL
> 
> Hope you are getting settled in and the rain eases up and the sun comes out and shines as only it can in a Florida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 569440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weather around here is nuts too. Supposed to be high 63 today and the drop to 35 tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, to sunshine and warmer temps for you today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all goes well with the visit. Reward shopping is the good.
> 
> 
> Need to make a run to the bank and a quick visit to the store. I miss the pool in Florida. I enjoy swimming and exercising in the water.
> 
> A few minions in the oceans.
> 
> View attachment 569427
> 
> View attachment 569430
> 
> 
> Shout out to Tink.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday everyone.


Thank you for sharing that recipe!
Chantilly cake, yum!




Lynne G said:


> Schumi, they are mourning doves, they look this:
> View attachment 569451
> 
> They are common in our area, and their soft coo is nice to hear. They are not very large birds, and we call pigeons ones that are bigger than the mourning dove, and mourning doves are a soft gray, where as our pigeons are white and dark gray. Mourning doves can be hit by cars, as they eat pebbles in the curb areas as they need it to break up food in their tummy. While we do have pigeons, you don’t see them much in the suburbs.


Beautiful birdies!






Making a quick fly by!  Need to be at my nail appointment by 1pm.

My flight to Pensacola leaves at 6am tomorrow, so I'm busy packing today.  Will be gone a week, so cooking lots of food.  DD is home due to a school "mental health" day.  So she will take food back as well.
I'm making 
6 chicken breasts
8 bear sausages
10 hamburgers
2 meatloafs
They can figure out side dishes to go along.  Plenty to choose from in the pantry and freezer.

I will pop in and out over the week when able....TTFN!!


----------



## macraven

Safe travels Lori!

You made 26 meals for the family left behind
Watch them go out for pizza and hamburger runs while you are gone ...
Jk


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels tomorrow, Paris.  

Oh neat the differ colored pigeons Schumi, and know doves and pigeons are said to be the same type of bird.  We have quite a few kinds of birds, some that are here now, as they migrate in the Fall and come back in the Spring. We have quite a few owl kinds too, but unless disturbed, only see them around sunset, if that. They are hard to see.  Barn owls and great horned owls are the ones we usually can see.


----------



## macraven

We have snakes Lynne
Rather deal with the critters that fly


----------



## Realfoodfans

Oh definitely agree Mac - no snakes here but areas we visit have adders and generally warnings posted.  I love watching the birds but only remember the main ones.  My mum knew them all.

Lynne we also have wood pigeons in the UK.  Big chubby pigeons a little prettier than feral pigeons and they prefer quieter woodland and garden areas.  Unfortunately nesting right over our tree swing.  Also collared doves that look a bit more like your doves.

Safe travels to Paris.  

Surveyor came and oooohd and aaahd at the property - not a good sign as don’t want it over valued but it will be what it will be.  Trying to remain calm about it all with 8 weeks still to go!

Just us for our meal tonight so steak with butternut squash chips and carrot and swede mash.  Sugar free jelly and clotted cream for dessert.

ECG and blood tests in the morning.  Planning a walk with a coffee stop after that as no chores to do at home.

Watching First Man movie tonight -  must have missed it first time around.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Thank you!  The food was incredible!
> 
> 
> Thank you!  It was perfect for the 6 of us!
> 
> 
> Yes, you and Tom would have loved that app!
> Blister looking quite angry still.
> In full blown packing mode right now...
> 
> 
> Thank you!  It was a great evening!
> 
> 
> Our cat does that fake throw up sound occasionally.   Most of the time its the real thing, ugh!
> Not fun when it wakes you though...
> 
> 
> 
> Same, I live in flip flops when the weather allows!
> 
> 
> 
> Fancy lemons are the best, lol!!  It was delicious!1
> 
> 
> Never grow tired of beach pictures!!
> 
> 
> A goal is to have an enclosed pool at my home.   Someday maybe....
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you slept better!
> 
> 
> Hope you find some goodies at the store!
> 
> 
> Hope the tea and muffin helped your head!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all goes well at the eye doctor!!
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing that recipe!
> Chantilly cake, yum!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful birdies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making a quick fly by!  Need to be at my nail appointment by 1pm.
> 
> My flight to Pensacola leaves at 6am tomorrow, so I'm busy packing today.  Will be gone a week, so cooking lots of food.  DD is home due to a school "mental health" day.  So she will take food back as well.
> I'm making
> 6 chicken breasts
> 8 bear sausages
> 10 hamburgers
> 2 meatloafs
> They can figure out side dishes to go along.  Plenty to choose from in the pantry and freezer.
> 
> I will pop in and out over the week when able....TTFN!!



Bear sausages? That’s a new one.......for some reason they don’t appeal, but I’m picturing cute cuddly cartoon bears......lol........yep, plenty of food there. 

Safe travels to you my friend........I know you’ll have such a lovely time.....and enjoy some of that delicious food you’ve enjoyed there before......and maybe a cocktail or two.......just to be sociable 

 




Lynne G said:


> Safe travels tomorrow, Paris.
> 
> Oh neat the differ colored pigeons Schumi, and know doves and pigeons are said to be the same type of bird.  We have quite a few kinds of birds, some that are here now, as they migrate in the Fall and come back in the Spring. We have quite a few owl kinds too, but unless disturbed, only see them around sunset, if that. They are hard to see.  Barn owls and great horned owls are the ones we usually can see.



We are so lucky really with the spectrum of birds around us. But never been interested much, always seemed a bit dull. Pigeons generally aren’t considered cute over here, of any variety......but those you pictured were pretty and I can imagine the gentle coo-ing they’ll emit.

Just after dinner we spotted three very large fat pigeons in the garden......always shoo them away. I should ask the lady farmer closest to us, she is a font of knowledge on anything nature minded. She gets a huge amount of wood pigeons, but they have a lot of chickens, so I guess our land isn’t as food worthy as theirs is......plenty of food to peck at there.

Owls are so beautiful. Yes, there are times we don’t see them, but there are so many trees here, you do find them eventually. One took to sitting near our gates last year for a time, but then it was gone. I think we hear them more than we see them.

Hope you had a sunny walk today.........






macraven said:


> We have snakes Lynne
> Rather deal with the critters that fly



Snakes.........why did it have to be snakes??? Gotta love some Indiana Jones.........

Hate snakes, and most things that creep and crawl too.......bleurgh........





Having a lazy night.......our friend popped round to have a look at my foot, he’s incredibly busy during the day with patients, so pops in on his way home for which we are incredibly grateful for. So by time he checked my foot over and had a coffee and chatted, the evening has passed so quickly.

Trying to find something to watch on dvd’s tonight......

Having some Assam tea and some shortbread I made yesterday.


----------



## Charade67

Last night was a little better, but I still didn't sleep very well. I may need to take some sort of sleep aid. I hope this is just due to stress and allergies and will eventually sort itself out. 

Work was fairly uneventful. I spent a lot of time on the phone with one of the insurance companies. 



macraven said:


> Our weather is nuts the past week!
> It seems cold to me at 75 degrees today


 75 is a perfect temp for me. We are supposed to go down to 57 on Thursday. 



schumigirl said:


> I think we`re far too young for white hair Charade......keep with the colouring.


 You are probably right, but I just get so tired of coloring it all the time. My roots seem to grow out so quickly. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, I hope you get better sleep. I’ll need one tonight. DH was restless, so not a good sleep for me last night. And have a starting of a headache feeling, so going to get more tea, and a muffin. Will make sure a lazy evening tonight.


 Hope you are feeling better now. I hate headaches.



keishashadow said:


> Ever look into baby lights? More subtle and past far longer in between appt


 I am not familiar with baby lights. I have an appointment for a cut next month, I will ask our stylist what he thinks about highlights for B. I'll also find out how much it will cost. She has a ton of hair.



Robo56 said:


> There are beautiful fun animals and not so fun ones ie..fire ants, snakes, Gators and sharks in Florida, but you can’t live in paradise without a few interesting animals that must of been in the bottom of the Ark....LOL


 Don't forget the palmetto bugs. A nice name for a horrible insect.



J'aime Paris said:


> I'm making
> 6 chicken breasts
> 8 bear sausages
> 10 hamburgers
> 2 meatloafs
> They can figure out side dishes to go along. Plenty to choose from in the pantry and freezer.


 Can you come over and stock my kitchen next?
Safe travels. 

I'm going to try to watch some TV and hopefully not fall asleep in front of it.


----------



## macraven

Stopping by to tuck all the homies to bed.

Good night
sleep tight 
Don’t let the bed bugs bite

If they do
Grab a shoe
Beat them till they’re black and blue


----------



## schumigirl

Hope Charade has slept well and mac has no need to beat anything with a shoe.....


Cloudy this morning, but sunshine will be out later, first time we`ve seen cloud for a while. 

Plan a walk this morning, then I need to finish this book as I have around half to read, but still have a week or so till our next yakalong on zoom. Will look forward to the next book being chosen then. 

New trainers will arrive today at some point, hoping they`re comfy and I don`t need to send them back. My other Skechers were perfect, but they didn`t have the same style this time, but still Skechers brand. 

Breakfast won`t be very exciting, just toast with marmalade and some fruit I think, no idea for lunch and dinner, I think I`ll make lasagne. 

Cannot believe how quick April is passing by. 


























Happy Wednesday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Schumi.  Yeah, cloudy and stormy day for us.  Hope your new trainers fit as good as current one.  I hate when they change a style I liked, even with the same brand.  Hope you had a nice walk.  Book reading and zoom call sound like you are busy today. Hope some good tea was  sometime this morning.

Ah yes, a very dark morning, with still not quite the time to see the sun rise. And yes, per our weather guy this morning. Extreme thunderstorm warning posted for this afternoon. Even if you do not hear thunder or see lightning, if the sky starts to darken, and the wind picks up, get inside quick. Drenching rain predicted. But it is a fast moving storm, as will give that drenching rain to our neighbors West of the City around lunchtime, and the shore towns’ folks by dinner time. So based on that timeline, I think we will be seeing that rain mid afternoon. And ack, like Keisha, frost warnings also issued for the wee hours of tomorrow. With predicted wind chills as a high temp of 40. 40! Sigh. Tomorrow will not be a perfect Spring day. But at least with the rain, the high temp feeling in late afternoon is 65. Hence, may take a umbrella on my lunchtime walk, and not my sunglasses, but as the idea of pants is still an eh, may not be in pants until the walking. House is warm enough, wearing shorts. Yay!

And so, did have a better sleep, though heard the alarm go off, then must have gone back to sleep, as less than 10 minutes later, a noisy neighbor’s car woke me up. Glad that neighbor is up and noisy this morning, as was a good thing for me.

But as yes,



Woot! Wednesday it is. Yes, homies, be wonderfully happy on this hump of a day, where yay yay yay, Friday coming in two more sleeps. And since car needs it’s annual servicing on Friday, will take the day off to do that. At least little one has no classes on Friday, as study for finals starts, she can drive older one’s car, so I can drop off the car and not have to wait there. Woot!

Time for tea. Darn, others saw the muffins, and they are no more. May make an egg, and toast. Both take a quick amount of time, so off to see if any eggs left, and refill that tea cup.

Wonderful Wednesday homies.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hope all have had a good night.  Apparently I was screaming so all be glad I’m not in a room next to you!  Hoping J’aime has had a good journey.

Busy morning out early to blood test then ECG.  Next is 24 hour monitor but no date when that will be available.

Then we visited two garden centres for supplies.  Not plants but other necessities.  First time in ages so we had a good mooch round but didn’t stop for coffee as a cool breeze today though sunny.

Made beef ragu in the slow cooker before we went out so nice to know easy meal later.

Prawn and avocado salad for lunch quickly done.  Another coffee too Lynne but will be lemon tea later.  Good when you don’t have to wait for your car.  Can be time consuming.

We are going out into the garden for a while until school run.


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Hope Charade has slept well and mac has no need to beat anything with a shoe.....


 A much better night last night. I feel almost refreshed this morning.



schumigirl said:


> New trainers will arrive today at some point, hoping they`re comfy and I don`t need to send them back. My other Skechers were perfect, but they didn`t have the same style this time, but still Skechers brand.


 I had a pair of Skechers that I loved. They finally got to the point that they really needed to be replaced. I think I have finally got the new pair to a good comfort level.



Lynne G said:


> With predicted wind chills as a high temp of 40. 40! Sigh. Tomorrow will not be a perfect Spring day.


 Brr! Not quite as cold here tomorrow, but we are under a freeze warning tonight.



Realfoodfans said:


> Hope all have had a good night. Apparently I was screaming so all be glad I’m not in a room next to you! Hoping J’aime has had a good journey.


My husband does that on occasion. I think he is reacting to his dreams, but never remembers what he is dreaming about.

Gotta get to work. Hopefully no insurance companies today.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh bet Julie’s home smells good with beef cooking all day.  Glad to hear blood test done, and hope that monitor is available to help understand what may be needed or not needed to do.  Yay for some lemon tea later today.  I do drink coffee, just prefer tea more of the time.  

Charade, glad to hear good sleep. Hope a quiet work day for you.

Ooh the sun is out.  Put some trash out, and ah nice out.  No need to change shorts yet.


----------



## macraven

Rff you have a busy day lined up
That’s a short time for your ecg

my cardiologist has me wear mine for two weeks

I wanna trade doctors!
Lol

Hope all your tests turn out to be normal
And you get you test results quickly 

Our hvac installer had to cancel this morning 

he had his second covid shot yesterday and his arm is swollen

our heat and ac unit work will be done once he recovers

We are due lower temps and some rain today 
It will be a day I can watch the game shows on tv since it will be too dreary to go anywhere 

what is every here going to do today ?


----------



## Lynne G

Routine week day for me, Mac.  Hope you are telling good. 

Ooh still sunny out, and I can hear a professor, guess one kid has it loud enough to let me hear her too.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Schumi.  Yeah, cloudy and stormy day for us.  Hope your new trainers fit as good as current one.  I hate when they change a style I liked, even with the same brand.  Hope you had a nice walk.  Book reading and zoom call sound like you are busy today. Hope some good tea was  sometime this morning.
> 
> Ah yes, a very dark morning, with still not quite the time to see the sun rise. And yes, per our weather guy this morning. Extreme thunderstorm warning posted for this afternoon. Even if you do not hear thunder or see lightning, if the sky starts to darken, and the wind picks up, get inside quick. Drenching rain predicted. But it is a fast moving storm, as will give that drenching rain to our neighbors West of the City around lunchtime, and the shore towns’ folks by dinner time. So based on that timeline, I think we will be seeing that rain mid afternoon. And ack, like Keisha, frost warnings also issued for the wee hours of tomorrow. With predicted wind chills as a high temp of 40. 40! Sigh. Tomorrow will not be a perfect Spring day. But at least with the rain, the high temp feeling in late afternoon is 65. Hence, may take a umbrella on my lunchtime walk, and not my sunglasses, but as the idea of pants is still an eh, may not be in pants until the walking. House is warm enough, wearing shorts. Yay!
> 
> And so, did have a better sleep, though heard the alarm go off, then must have gone back to sleep, as less than 10 minutes later, a noisy neighbor’s car woke me up. Glad that neighbor is up and noisy this morning, as was a good thing for me.
> 
> But as yes,
> 
> View attachment 569602
> 
> Woot! Wednesday it is. Yes, homies, be wonderfully happy on this hump of a day, where yay yay yay, Friday coming in two more sleeps. And since car needs it’s annual servicing on Friday, will take the day off to do that. At least little one has no classes on Friday, as study for finals starts, she can drive older one’s car, so I can drop off the car and not have to wait there. Woot!
> 
> Time for tea. Darn, others saw the muffins, and they are no more. May make an egg, and toast. Both take a quick amount of time, so off to see if any eggs left, and refill that tea cup.
> 
> Wonderful Wednesday homies.




Nice to have a shorter week again Lynne.....car servicing is never fun. We just got a call saying ours is due and interim service. Joy. 

Love egg on toast for breakfast or lunch......quick and filling. Hope thunderstorms aren`t too bad.....and enjoy that tea!




Charade67 said:


> A much better night last night. I feel almost refreshed this morning.
> 
> I had a pair of Skechers that I loved. They finally got to the point that they really needed to be replaced. I think I have finally got the new pair to a good comfort level.
> 
> Brr! Not quite as cold here tomorrow, but we are under a freeze warning tonight.
> 
> 
> My husband does that on occasion. I think he is reacting to his dreams, but never remembers what he is dreaming about.
> 
> Gotta get to work. Hopefully no insurance companies today.



Glad to hear you slept well, it make such a difference. 

Still waiting on them arriving today, should be within the hour. Yes, what I loved about the last couple of pairs, was they were comfy as heck straight away, so little bit worried these ones will be different. 

My husband regales me almost every morning with tales of me talking/laughing in my sleep. In fact I just mentioned on here two days ago of me rambling about chives in my sleep.......yes, we had run out of chives in the pot in the garden.....mind working overtime I think......I always remember my dreams, I do have many and they are very vivid, but Tom never does......

Have a good day at work......




macraven said:


> Rff you have a busy day lined up
> That’s a short time for your ecg
> 
> my cardiologist has me wear mine for two weeks
> 
> I wanna trade doctors!
> Lol
> 
> Hope all your tests turn out to be normal
> And you get you test results quickly
> 
> Our hvac installer had to cancel this morning
> 
> he had his second covid shot yesterday and his arm is swollen
> 
> our heat and ac unit work will be done once he recovers
> 
> We are due lower temps and some rain today
> It will be a day I can watch the game shows on tv since it will be too dreary to go anywhere
> 
> what is every here going to do today ?



Oh no......what a pain of them to cancel! Hope they rearrange a time soon.

Still you can pass your day as it suits you now.......and hope it doesn`t get too cool for you today......your temps will come back up again.....



It was perishing when we went out this morning to walk the beach.....so we didn`t. Took three steps out of the car, and straight back in......the wind was surprisingly bitter for around 50F. No escaping that wind on an open seafront.

So, went and changed jackets then headed up into the woods behind us, still cool, but got warmer as we walked. It`s so peaceful up there as you hardly see anyone else, occasional dog walker and that`s about it. 

Rumour has it a local sailor who was drowned, is known to haunt that area as it was his favourite place over 100 years ago.......lol.....love it! Never seen anything remotely spooky there.....but it`s lovely and there are loads of little pathways off of the main dirt tracks. You could walk for hours.......and it did get much warmer thankfully.




























Came home, had ham with salad on a slice of bread and a big mug of tea......and happy we still walked over 5 miles and reached our steps target. Beautifully sunny day, but so chilly.

Tom has been watching Dr Who in the big tv room, and I`ve been sitting in the sun room and will read for a while. The lizard is alive and well soaking up the sun....

Lasagne for dinner tonight......meat sauce has simmered, so will make the cheese sauce soon....lush! 

And parcel has been delivered......  But, trainers no use.....too big.


----------



## Lynne G

Enjoy seeing the wooded walk, Schumi.  Too bad those trainers were not the right size.  Darn.  But at least getting parcel today, was nice.  

Ooh phone buzz with extreme weather watch that expires in 40 minutes and 49 seconds.  But as any calm before the storm, the lunchtime walk was with sunglasses and did not need to change into pants.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Charade, glad to hear good sleep. Hope a quiet work day for you.


 Thankfully it was. Usually I complain when I am bored, but today I enjoyed it.



macraven said:


> what is every here going to do today ?


 Just another routine work day. 



schumigirl said:


> And parcel has been delivered......  But, trainers no use.....too big.


Bummer about the shoes.  That path is the woods looks really tranquil. 

Since I finally got a decent night's sleep I cam home today and did 30 minutes on my elliptical. I need to do this every day and get some stamina for my upcoming trip. I should also do some walking, but the wind is crazy today.

I ordered a fanny pack from Amazon that should arrive today. Hope I like it.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

finally getting to make a stop in!!!!  I've been trying since Monday.  But that darn work kept interrupting lol  I knew having too much free time last week would haunt me this week

So our health authority lowered the age restriction for covid shots yesterday.  I was lucky enough to snap up a couple of appointments for dh and I for last night.  I couldn't find one in the city here, but was able to find one in a little town about 20 minutes away.  So we got our first shot done!!!!  Not feeling the greatest today.  Woke up feeling rough, major headache and queezy stomach.  Feeling a bit better now.  Arm is super sore.  Having a hard time lifting the phone to answer it...but I'm sure that will pass quickly.  Hopefully if I can just rest tonight, we will feel better in the morning.  

Other than that...not much else to report.  The weather yesterday was absolutely beautiful.  Dh and I went for a walk last night to enjoy it.  As in typical Canadian style...they are forcasting - temps tonight with a snow/rain mix   But people must be tired of being at home.  People were out and about walking.  People are taking the expensive toys out to play with now. - A ton of motorbikes were roaring down the roads.  Maybe another walk is in the cards for tonight.  For now, I know dh is NOT feeling well.  So it might be a turn on the tv and veg out night.  



Charade67 said:


> Hello everyone. I am back after an unnecessarily stressful trip to Georgia. It looks like we have everything settled, at least for now. The nursing home was releasing my mom because her insurance had reached the limit of what they would pay. My cousin was panicking because she thought my mom wasn't ready to go home and that her mother (74, diabetic, bad back, recently had a concussion) was not capable of taking care of her. I went to GA to talk with my siblings in person about what options were available. We were considering doing private pay for a few more weeks so Mom could get more therapy and regain some strength before going home. It turns out that my cousin was blowing things a little out of proportion. My brother and I spoke to the nursing home social worker and the head of rehab. Both said that she was improving (could get dressed unassisted, was making good progress walking with a walker, and other things) and they felt that Mom was ready to go home and that mentally she would be much better off at home. My cousin still protested this idea, but my aunt was adamant that my mom would not stay in the nursing home. My brother and I talked to my aunt, and she kept insisting that they would be fine and she will be okay with taking care of my mom. Mom's insurance will pay for home healthcare, so that is a plus. We then talked to Mom and reminded her that when she goes home she has to be compliant with her treatment and therapy or else she may have to go back to the nursing home as a permanent resident. Mom also has an appointment with an oncologist on April 28. We are anxiously waiting to hear what she has to say about Mom's treatment.


I am glad you were able to make some solid plans.  That is never and easy thing to do.  It is sooo stressful.   I hope you get POA figured out as well as a will.  Speaking from experience, it is a nightmare when there is no will.  When my mil passed unexpected,  my fil had ZERO idea about anything!!!!  He didn't even know how to use his bank card  It was a huge lesson for us.  


schumigirl said:


> The service for the Duke of Edinburgh was extremely emotional for sure. I think everyone who admires the Queen felt for her and her family. Prince Charles looked especially emotional. Loved the choice of music too, certainly very different to any Royal ceremony we`ve seen before.
> 
> Loved his own stamp was on everything in the service, including the wonderful Land Rover......


It was a beautiful service.  I know our new coverage touched on all their trips to Canada over the years.  Both the Queen and the Duke did several visits here over the years.  Our local hospital is named at the Queen.   I believe as part of their '73 trip was when they opened our hospital.  I love the land rover!!!!  It seemed like it was perfect for him.  I also thought the same thing about Charles.  I am sure the wind is out of all of their sails right now.  They get zero privacy to just mourn and be like everyday people.  That has to be so difficult in times like that.  


keishashadow said:


> ots of follow up checks on the agenda. If you believe in a higher power, please include Eli in your intentions.


I will for sure be sending positive thoughts to all of you!  


Realfoodfans said:


> We have had a really lovely day. Lunch was excellent and sun out and warm courtyard was very comfortable. DIL is glowing and only 6 weeks to go. We had a drive of almost an hour to the pram store and arrived for the appointment at 3 when a minutes silence was being held and respectfully the staff all stood in a circle.





Robo56 said:


> Surgery was good according to the Surgeon. He was able to repair retina and drain off infection, but when they dilated her eye this morning it was so swollen they could not visualize the retina very well. She will see the surgeon again in 7 days to let him have another look. Prayers that all the swelling will go down and the retina will still be intact.


I am soooooooo glad her surgery went well.  I hope she continues to have a speedy recovery as well.  


bobbie68 said:


> We just finalized some plans to spend 4 days at Disney but we are going to split it up. We will go 1 night 2 days each and stay on-site. We will do this within the same week. We need to come home do not want to leave the kitties too long, and we don't have a sitter yet. Brian has offered to drive home as we are only 25 minutes from Disney but I am fine with the split. I have not done Disney without FP so I will have to do rope drop. We are really interested in Star Wars, Pandora and the flower/garden show at Epcot. There was a good Florida resident deal.


I have to say I'm green with envy right now.  I am chomping at the bit to make some travel plans - and escape the wonderful Canadian spring weather of warm/cold/warm/ cold lol.  


schumigirl said:


> I love skechers......the trainers (sneakers) I have are skechers and so comfortable, need a new pair but for some reason they are always out of my size. I keep checking the website every day. However, these ones are still comfy for walking.


I am a skechers fan as well.  They are my go to  for shoes mostly.  I recently purchased a new pair...and pulled out a pair I had bought from the outlet store that I was going to use for the gym...but now use them for walking.  I will keep all you ladies in mind when looking for different footware.  You all seem to have the ins and outs on the good brands to buy.  


Robo56 said:


> Need to make a run to the bank and a quick visit to the store. I miss the pool in Florida. I enjoy swimming and exercising in the water.


I would LOVE to have a swimming pool of my own.  Maybe in our retirement, there might be a pool when we want to winter someplace warmer.  


J'aime Paris said:


> I will pop in and out over the week when able....TTFN!!


Safe travels!!!!!


macraven said:


> We have snakes Lynne


This is part of the reason why I like to live in a place where the air hurts my face   We have garder snakes here...that's about it.  I do know closer to the US boarder, there are rattlesnakes and one other one.  But I really like my snake free environment!!!!!  

Well, I have a few more papers to work on and shuffle away.  

I hope everyone has a great evening!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Enjoy seeing the wooded walk, Schumi.  Too bad those trainers were not the right size.  Darn.  But at least getting parcel today, was nice.
> 
> Ooh phone buzz with extreme weather watch that expires in 40 minutes and 49 seconds.  But as any calm before the storm, the lunchtime walk was with sunglasses and did not need to change into pants.



Thanks Lynne.....we`re very lucky to have the sea in front of us and woods and forrests behind us. Going to head to the store this afternoon and try to pick up a pair, but you can`t try them on yet, so it`ll be a guessing game again. 

How was the storm? Was it as bad as forecast? 





Charade67 said:


> Thankfully it was. Usually I complain when I am bored, but today I enjoyed it.
> 
> Just another routine work day.
> 
> 
> Bummer about the shoes.  That path is the woods looks really tranquil.
> 
> Since I finally got a decent night's sleep I cam home today and did 30 minutes on my elliptical. I need to do this every day and get some stamina for my upcoming trip. I should also do some walking, but the wind is crazy today.
> 
> I ordered a fanny pack from Amazon that should arrive today. Hope I like it.



Glad you had a good day, it`s nice when you`re kept busy and the day usually goes much quicker. And having a wonderful sleep is fabulous!! 

Yes, it`s not fun walking in the wind, especially if it`s really cold. And stamina does build up, slowly in my case, but it does......I`m now looking forward to our walk every day instead of thinking I`d rather drive.....lol......





Pumpkin1172 said:


> finally getting to make a stop in!!!!  I've been trying since Monday.  But that darn work kept interrupting lol  I knew having too much free time last week would haunt me this week
> 
> So our health authority lowered the age restriction for covid shots yesterday.  I was lucky enough to snap up a couple of appointments for dh and I for last night.  I couldn't find one in the city here, but was able to find one in a little town about 20 minutes away.  So we got our first shot done!!!!  Not feeling the greatest today.  Woke up feeling rough, major headache and queezy stomach.  Feeling a bit better now.  Arm is super sore.  Having a hard time lifting the phone to answer it...but I'm sure that will pass quickly.  Hopefully if I can just rest tonight, we will feel better in the morning.
> 
> Other than that...not much else to report.  The weather yesterday was absolutely beautiful.  Dh and I went for a walk last night to enjoy it.  As in typical Canadian style...they are forcasting - temps tonight with a snow/rain mix   But people must be tired of being at home.  People were out and about walking.  People are taking the expensive toys out to play with now. - A ton of motorbikes were roaring down the roads.  Maybe another walk is in the cards for tonight.  For now, I know dh is NOT feeling well.  So it might be a turn on the tv and veg out night.
> 
> 
> I am glad you were able to make some solid plans.  That is never and easy thing to do.  It is sooo stressful.   I hope you get POA figured out as well as a will.  Speaking from experience, it is a nightmare when there is no will.  When my mil passed unexpected,  my fil had ZERO idea about anything!!!!  He didn't even know how to use his bank card  It was a huge lesson for us.
> 
> It was a beautiful service.  I know our new coverage touched on all their trips to Canada over the years.  Both the Queen and the Duke did several visits here over the years.  Our local hospital is named at the Queen.   I believe as part of their '73 trip was when they opened our hospital.  I love the land rover!!!!  It seemed like it was perfect for him.  I also thought the same thing about Charles.  I am sure the wind is out of all of their sails right now.  They get zero privacy to just mourn and be like everyday people.  That has to be so difficult in times like that.
> 
> I will for sure be sending positive thoughts to all of you!
> 
> 
> 
> I am soooooooo glad her surgery went well.  I hope she continues to have a speedy recovery as well.
> 
> I have to say I'm green with envy right now.  I am chomping at the bit to make some travel plans - and escape the wonderful Canadian spring weather of warm/cold/warm/ cold lol.
> 
> I am a skechers fan as well.  They are my go to  for shoes mostly.  I recently purchased a new pair...and pulled out a pair I had bought from the outlet store that I was going to use for the gym...but now use them for walking.  I will keep all you ladies in mind when looking for different footware.  You all seem to have the ins and outs on the good brands to buy.
> 
> I would LOVE to have a swimming pool of my own.  Maybe in our retirement, there might be a pool when we want to winter someplace warmer.
> 
> Safe travels!!!!!
> 
> This is part of the reason why I like to live in a place where the air hurts my face   We have garder snakes here...that's about it.  I do know closer to the US boarder, there are rattlesnakes and one other one.  But I really like my snake free environment!!!!!
> 
> Well, I have a few more papers to work on and shuffle away.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great evening!!!



Congrats on snagging the vaccines for both of you! Excellent news and hope today sees an improvement in how you feel. 

Glad you`re having some lovely weather too, yes, I think people are so fed up now in some places. 

Skechers are brilliant for walking in. I avoided them for years, but once I tried them, I did like them a lot. I have found the style I usually have on the skechers site, but they`re out of stock and no sign of a replacement, so giving up on them. 

You`ll be able to make travel plans soon I hope Pumpkin.......good to see you and hope you are doing ok today.......



Beautiful weather today again, no cloud and a slight frost as we had a clear night.......forecast never has it as nice as it is. But, another sunny morning with no breeze today so should be lovely walking. 

Didn`t last late last night either.....and no ramblings about chives through the night! Always have the strangest dreams though, and Tom is always thrilled to hear about them next morning.....maybe not......but he pretends well!!

Got a grocery delivery coming around lunchtime today...nothing exciting, but this afternoon will drive to the retail park and try find some new trainers. Have to go to the Post office too, to return the other ones. 

Think we may grill out tonight as it will be beautiful again.......but for today our breakfast is a roll with bacon........big mug of tea too. 


























Happy Thirsty Throwback Thursday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Schumi. Guess we were too far North or just the perfect area where we got some thunder and some very light rain.  That was it. Little one was disappointed.  She likes a good thunderstorm.  She should have been more West of the City.  West of the City got golf ball size hail and lots of rain.  Will say though, weather was not nice when went out around dinner time, as little one had a gift card she wanted to use, and the item she wanted was on sale yesterday.  Ooh, felt like buying a jacket and pants.  The wind was a blowing so hard, brought chills, and we had shorts and sweatshirts on.  At least the car had its temp raised from low to 75F, and the store was warm.  Hope you were successful in finding new trainers.  Here, you can try on shoes, but still hit or miss with fitting rooms being open.  

Ah yes, that 2 degrees above freezing on the thermometer this morning. Chilling, yes. But at least we will have a mostly sunny day, with the sunrise closer to 6 am now, and while no sunlight shining through my window, it is bright out. And while no doves to hear, birds were enjoying their day singing since before I got up. While I am in a town with houses close together, we do have a township park less than a mile from us, and trees in the yards. So we do get a nice amount of birds. But yeah, we do have snakes, and quite a few 4 footed animals that all can be pests. Why most of us secure our trash cans. Those raccoons are very good at trying to get into them, and eat the neighbor’s chickens.

And so, that week day routine means screen up and working for over an hour now. As such, my little breakfast tends to be early, like now, and a refill of tea cup. Off to find what to have for breakfast and yes, will be refilling tea, as thirsty this Thursday.

Homies, have a terrific Thirsty Thursday.  Throw back a drink, and cheer that Pumpkin and her DH got their virus vaccine.  Yay!

And a final Woot!  Yep, turned off alarm.  While may be up early, tomorrow no need to move as fast, but still want to be out early. Warned little one she needs to set her alarm, and get to bed earlier than her 2am or later bedtime. The car repair shop opens at 8 am, and I like to be early to drop the car off.  Car place is about 30 minutes away, so I expect her to be waiting for me, as I drop my car off.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Well done to Pumpkin and DH in your vaccinations.  Sore arm seems to be the norm for many but hope yours improves quickly.  

Lynne sounds like raccoons are similar to our pine martens for liking the trash.  None here but seen them a few times around Forestry Commission log cabins we have stayed in.

Today we saw a stoat on our lakeside walk. Do you have them? Like a small weasel.

After our walk we collected some orders from an out of town shopping area and picked up a dine in for Saturday night.  M&S are a nice food store that  years ago were first to introduce a couples dine in meal to cook at home.  Occasionally they now do a family one and as Italian thought it would make an easy Saturday evening.  Did not choose desserts in our selection but extra sides so with some salad and wedges will do for 5.

Orders were lots of shorts and leggings for the children as can try on at home and return if unsuitable.  They have both grown so much.

Another warm and sunny day so Kev is currently setting up the water sprinkler as the lawn is so dry.  I’ve potted up half a dozen strawberry plants that had self seeded outside of the Belfast sink that is my strawberry plot.

Just time for a cold drink before the school run.


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, Julie, we have stoats, though mostly North of me.  Cute to see.  Enjoy your nice day, and great you picked up grocery items.  

We have a beautiful sunny day, with my phone flashing a frost watch to be done in 24 hours.  Ack to a cool spell.  Jacket, long pants and a hat and sunglasses will be attire for lunchtime walk.


----------



## Charade67

Quick post from work. I have run out of things to do. Luckily it is almost time for lunch.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> So our health authority lowered the age restriction for covid shots yesterday. I was lucky enough to snap up a couple of appointments for dh and I for last night.


 congrats on getting the shot. Hope you are feeling better today. 



Lynne G said:


> Here, you can try on shoes, but still hit or miss with fitting rooms being open.


So far Kohl’s is the only place I found in my town that still has the fitting rooms closed. I was in JCPenney recently and they had every other stall closed for “social distancing”, but they weren’t disinfecting the other stalls after each use. Doesn’t make any sense to me.
We are under a freeze warning tonight. Seems crazy this late in April.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

doing a morning stop in!!!

Feeling much better today!  Slept like a log.  I don't think I moved until dh got up to start his day.  5:30 is tooooooooo early for this chicky!!!!
We woke up to a lovely layer of snow on the lawn and vehicles this morning   My feet were silently screaming as I put socks on this morning.  I hate cold hands and feet.  If either of them get cold, I will be cold and grumpy all day.  
I had seen buds starting to appear on my lilac tree yesterday.  I think it's early enough and the buds small enough that the flowering buds not showing yet that they didn't freeze.  It has happened other years, that we get a late season snow, and my lilac flower buds freeze and I get no beautiful lilacs.  



schumigirl said:


> idn`t last late last night either.....and no ramblings about chives through the night! Always have the strangest dreams though, and Tom is always thrilled to hear about them next morning.....maybe not......but he pretends well!!


I wish I remembered my dreams.  I very seldom remember my dreams.  


Lynne G said:


> h yes, that 2 degrees above freezing on the thermometer this morning. Chilling, yes. But at least we will have a mostly sunny day, with the sunrise closer to 6 am now, and while no sunlight shining through my window, it is bright out. And while no doves to hear, birds were enjoying their day singing since before I got up. While I am in a town with houses close together, we do have a township park less than a mile from us, and trees in the yards. So we do get a nice amount of birds. But yeah, we do have snakes, and quite a few 4 footed animals that all can be pests. Why most of us secure our trash cans. Those raccoons are very good at trying to get into them, and eat the neighbor’s chickens.


Be glad you didn't see snow.  I'm a little frustrated by that today lol


Realfoodfans said:


> Another warm and sunny day so Kev is currently setting up the water sprinkler as the lawn is so dry. I’ve potted up half a dozen strawberry plants that had self seeded outside of the Belfast sink that is my strawberry plot.


We haven't even racked our lawn yet.  That was on the agenda for this weekend.  I know this snow won't last until the end of the day...but we won't be seeing the temps we were earlier in the week.  

Charade....how exciting....your " It's the final count down"  it will be here before you know it!

Well...I should shuffle a few papers around.  

Have a great day Homies!!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I wish I remembered my dreams. I very seldom remember my dreams.


My husband is the same. He rarely remembers his dreams. I always have crazy dreams. Last night I dreamed that I was supposed to be on vacation, but had taken a couple of part time jobs instead. One was fast food and the other was in retail. I think all of the stress of the past few weeks is really getting to me.

I am glad you are feeling better. I think lots of sleep is the best thing.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I know this is weird, but when I do remember my dreams, it will usually signal when a major shift is happening in our lives.  It will usually involve house hunting/moving into a house/fixing a home.  The condition of the home will dictate shift that is about to change.  I made the correlation about this about 10+ years ago.  Super weird, but true.  I also have many deja vu experiences as well.


----------



## Realfoodfans

I don’t try and remember my dreams as generally nightmares!   I went through a phase of night terrors about 20 years ago and that was tough.

Hope those cold temperatures and the snow disappear quickly.  We have had some as late as May here but hoping we’re past that now.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Schumi. Guess we were too far North or just the perfect area where we got some thunder and some very light rain.  That was it. Little one was disappointed.  She likes a good thunderstorm.  She should have been more West of the City.  West of the City got golf ball size hail and lots of rain.  Will say though, weather was not nice when went out around dinner time, as little one had a gift card she wanted to use, and the item she wanted was on sale yesterday.  Ooh, felt like buying a jacket and pants.  The wind was a blowing so hard, brought chills, and we had shorts and sweatshirts on.  At least the car had its temp raised from low to 75F, and the store was warm.  Hope you were successful in finding new trainers.  Here, you can try on shoes, but still hit or miss with fitting rooms being open.
> 
> Ah yes, that 2 degrees above freezing on the thermometer this morning. Chilling, yes. But at least we will have a mostly sunny day, with the sunrise closer to 6 am now, and while no sunlight shining through my window, it is bright out. And while no doves to hear, birds were enjoying their day singing since before I got up. While I am in a town with houses close together, we do have a township park less than a mile from us, and trees in the yards. So we do get a nice amount of birds. But yeah, we do have snakes, and quite a few 4 footed animals that all can be pests. Why most of us secure our trash cans. Those raccoons are very good at trying to get into them, and eat the neighbor’s chickens.
> 
> And so, that week day routine means screen up and working for over an hour now. As such, my little breakfast tends to be early, like now, and a refill of tea cup. Off to find what to have for breakfast and yes, will be refilling tea, as thirsty this Thursday.
> 
> Homies, have a terrific Thirsty Thursday.  Throw back a drink, and cheer that Pumpkin and her DH got their virus vaccine.  Yay!
> 
> And a final Woot!  Yep, turned off alarm.  While may be up early, tomorrow no need to move as fast, but still want to be out early. Warned little one she needs to set her alarm, and get to bed earlier than her 2am or later bedtime. The car repair shop opens at 8 am, and I like to be early to drop the car off.  Car place is about 30 minutes away, so I expect her to be waiting for me, as I drop my car off.



I love a good storm!! One of our favourite pasttimes in Florida, and on several of our visits to NY too, we`ve seen some whoppers. Shame your daughter didn`t get to see one after all.

And you have a 3 day weekend too? It`s so nice to see it lighter in the mornings....we`re just after 4.30am now, but this morning it was before that it was such a clear crisp night. Summer will hit us soon.....





Charade67 said:


> My husband is the same. He rarely remedy his dreams. I always have crazy dreams. Last night I dreamed that I was supposed to be on vacation, but had taken a couple of part time jobs instead. One was fast food and the other was in retail. I think all of the stress of the past few weeks is really getting to me.
> 
> I am glad you are feeling better. I think lots of sleep is the best thing.




Sleep is amazing. I have a couple of friends with whom sleep is troublesome to say the least.....I feel bad when they tell me of sometimes sleeping for two hours or less.....I honestly sleep like a rock most nights.

Sounds like your mind is in overdrive right enough......

Last night one of mine was a group of hare krishna type women, were singing in a group outside our home....I was telling Tom to call the police as they broke our gates, but when I looked there were no gates and I was back in one of my childhood homes......I was also yelling b***er off at them ala Bridget Jones.....who knows there!!!





Pumpkin1172 said:


> I know this is weird, but when I do remember my dreams, it will usually signal when a major shift is happening in our lives.  It will usually involve house hunting/moving into a house/fixing a home.  The condition of the home will dictate shift that is about to change.  I made the correlation about this about 10+ years ago.  Super weird, but true.  I also have many deja vu experiences as well.



I do believe dreams are our minds way of telling us something, we just don`t always recognise it. Yes, deja vu is something I experience a lot too. And several dreams are always recurring. One is very vivid and is terrifying. One of my sister`s friends was murdered when I was 10 and I think it`s connected somehow as there are several coincidences. Nightmares are few and far between now, but apparently I laugh a lot during the night......lol......


Almost missed Charade`s countdown........that`s a big wooohoooooo......



Ended up having the best day. But, my goodness I`m ready for a sit down.....

Walked 7 miles today as the weather was completely glorious.....and hot. Our last 2 miles had us red in the face with the sun beating down on us, but it was lovely at the same time.

Came home, showered, friend joined us for a quick lunch outside, grocery shopping was delivered then we drove to the "big" town as my friend told me there was a Skechers store there. It`s less than an hour to get there, but can take you the same time to park. But, we managed easily as it wasn`t so busy.

Delighted to find they had the Skechers I was looking for and grabbed them quickly. Girl is going to call us when they get more in of the same and we`ll get a 2nd pair as we did have to search for these one. So comfy. Didn`t spend any time wandering around the town.....well, maybe one or two purchases were made.

Came home and we grilled outside again as it was still so lovely. Chicken kebabs with pineapple on them, steak and some sides.

Plan a night in front of the tv tonight with a small pink gin.......hope Lori is enjoying a cocktail or two in Alabama........


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> Walked 7 miles today as the weather was completely glorious.....and hot. Our last 2 miles had us red in the face with the sun beating down on us, but it was lovely at the same time.
> 
> Came home, showered, friend joined us for a quick lunch outside, grocery shopping was delivered then we drove to the "big" town as my friend told me there was a Skechers store there. It`s less than an hour to get there, but can take you the same time to park. But, we managed easily as it wasn`t so busy.


Your day sounds like it fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I am still shuffling paperwork.  We had two new hires today....already need to shuffle more papers as one didn't come back after lunch.  I guess he doesn't need the job that badly 

The sun is shinning.  The snow has melted.  It's only slightly above freezing yet, so nothing to get excited about.  I enjoy cool/cold days more if I can soak up some vitamin D


----------



## J'aime Paris

Hi everybody!!  

I did a quick read through of the last few pages....hoping I can quote and reply to a few things before bed tonight.

We awoke at 2am on Wednesday to head to the airport.  There was a snowstorm and we wanted to allot enough time before our extremely early flight.   (Later in the day there was a multi car accident just minutes from my house...quite treacherous conditions)

We managed to run some errands to get our chores started, but were completely shattered by 9pm!

Today was quite productive.....found a few surprises at the condos.  And not the good surprises one hopes to find, but that is the life of rentals.

We always call it a day by 5pm.  So here is the first glass of wine on the 9th floor balcony.
Hope to stop in as time allows....Cheers!


----------



## macraven

Enjoy that sunshine and warm weather Lori !


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Uneventful day today. Tomorrow will be an exciting day of laundry and house cleaning. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I know this is weird, but when I do remember my dreams, it will usually signal when a major shift is happening in our lives.  It will usually involve house hunting/moving into a house/fixing a home.  The condition of the home will dictate shift that is about to change.  I made the correlation about this about 10+ years ago.  Super weird, but true.  I also have many deja vu experiences as well.


 Actually that makes a lot of sense. I have always been told that dreams are your subconscious processing your life events. I just wish I could understand what my subconscious was trying to tell me. 



Realfoodfans said:


> I don’t try and remember my dreams as generally nightmares! I went through a phase of night terrors about 20 years ago and that was tough.


 I can certainly understand not wanting to remember those. I think dh had night terrors back when we were first married. He would often wake up screaming, but never remember what he was dreaming about. 



schumigirl said:


> I do believe dreams are our minds way of telling us something, we just don`t always recognise it.


 I just wish I knew what my mind was trying to tell me.  There was one time I really understood my dream. I may have mentioned it before. Have I told the new job dream? One of my most bizarre was when I was in middle school. I can't remember if I have posted about that one. It involved me and a friend in a banquet hall. I call it my psychic dream. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am still shuffling paperwork. We had two new hires today....already need to shuffle more papers as one didn't come back after lunch. I guess he doesn't need the job that badly


 We had a few of those when I worked at Home Depot. I think the job was not what the were expecting. 



J'aime Paris said:


> We always call it a day by 5pm. So here is the first glass of wine on the 9th floor balcony.


 Very nice view. Hope you have a nice time.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## macraven

Mardi Gras floats are fantastic!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Your day sounds like it fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am still shuffling paperwork.  We had two new hires today....already need to shuffle more papers as one didn't come back after lunch.  I guess he doesn't need the job that badly
> 
> The sun is shinning.  The snow has melted.  It's only slightly above freezing yet, so nothing to get excited about.  I enjoy cool/cold days more if I can soak up some vitamin D



It really was.......I think I`ve convinced one of my female friends to give up work. It`s more of a hobby for her anyway, but she has seen how much more relaxing retrirement would be, even though she`s only 51. We tell everyone....it`s the best job we`ve ever had......  

Oh vitamin D......yep, makes the cooler days bearable when the sun shines. Your temps are much, much colder than ours, so I can imagine how ready for the warmer weather you`ll be.

Didn`t come back after lunch!! Oh dear.......hope he called to give a very good reason.......




J'aime Paris said:


> Hi everybody!!
> 
> I did a quick read through of the last few pages....hoping I can quote and reply to a few things before bed tonight.
> 
> We awoke at 2am on Wednesday to head to the airport.  There was a snowstorm and we wanted to allot enough time before our extremely early flight.   (Later in the day there was a multi car accident just minutes from my house...quite treacherous conditions)
> 
> We managed to run some errands to get our chores started, but were completely shattered by 9pm!
> 
> Today was quite productive.....found a few surprises at the condos.  And not the good surprises one hopes to find, but that is the life of rentals.
> 
> We always call it a day by 5pm.  So here is the first glass of wine on the 9th floor balcony.
> Hope to stop in as time allows....Cheers!
> View attachment 569902



Yay......a Lori sighting.......glass of wine looks good!!! As does that sunshine and views.....it always looks so beautiful there in the pictures.

Sorry you had some nasty surprises, but hope the rest of the trip isn`t too busy, I`m sure you`ll have time for some relaxation too.......

Have fun!!




macraven said:


> Enjoy that sunshine and warm weather Lori !



Isn`t it gorgeous.......




Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Uneventful day today. Tomorrow will be an exciting day of laundry and house cleaning.
> 
> Actually that makes a lot of sense. I have always been told that dreams are your subconscious processing your life events. I just wish I could understand what my subconscious was trying to tell me.
> 
> I can certainly understand not wanting to remember those. I think dh had night terrors back when we were first married. He would often wake up screaming, but never remember what he was dreaming about.
> 
> I just wish I knew what my mind was trying to tell me.  There was one time I really understood my dream. I may have mentioned it before. Have I told the new job dream? One of my most bizarre was when I was in middle school. I can't remember if I have posted about that one. It involved me and a friend in a banquet hall. I call it my psychic dream.
> 
> 
> We had a few of those when I worked at Home Depot. I think the job was not what the were expecting.
> 
> Very nice view. Hope you have a nice time.



No, I don`t think you did Charade......love a good old dream like that, would be interesting to hear it. Yes, night terrors are awful. I`m very lucky to not have had any for many, many years. Some of my dreams make sense when I think about them, not sure I`ve ever changed or altered any decision i`ve had to make because of it, but yes, they make sense at times.

Did have a dream a snake was trying to get into our car once......made sense the next day for sure....... 

Hope your Friday is a good one........



Well another night where I never woke up once.

Another beautiful sunny and crisp morning here, but going to be another glorious day......

Walk along the seafront again this morning, but doubt it`ll be 7 miles today. But, always nice to get out in the sunshine and fresh air. Sea already looks very blue and calm, so it`ll be lovely.

Plan to grill out for lunch and dinner today, will make some items up before we head out this morning....usual mix up of food I think.

Croissants with marmalade this morning for breakfast and a big pot of tea......
































Have a happy Friday  




​


----------



## Charade67

In an odd coincidence, I woke up after having a disturbing dream and I know it will take a while to get back to sleep.




schumigirl said:


> No, I don`t think you did Charade......love a good old dream like that, would be interesting to hear it.



The dream I understood: I dreamed that I was starting a new job. Someone showed me to my cubicle and then left. I sat down and realized that I had no idea what I was supposed to be doing and there was no one around to train me for the job.
I had this dream when I was pregnant with B. 

My psychic dream: A little background - when I was in middle school I had a friend named Julie. Julie has an older sister named Lisa. My sister was friends with Lisa. They were in high school at this time. My sister and Lisa had gone to a dance at Lisa’s church, which was a Catholic Church. I had gone to sleep before my sister got home. That night I dreamed that Julie and I were in what looked like a large banquet hall. The only other people there where nuns who were having dinner. Julie and I walked around for a bit then we were approached by a man who told us he was a priest. He was dressed very casually in jeans, a red plaid shirt, a light blue pullover sweater, and brown loafers. He had light brown hair parted on the side, and was wearing glasses. 
I don’t remember anything else about the dream, but it really doesn’t matter. The next day I told my sister about the dream. She stared at me for a moment and then said, “You just described Father Redden exactly as he appeared at the dance last night.”

I have never had another dream like this, but as an adult I had 3 dreams about wedding engagements before they happened.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Spectacular Launch this morning!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> In an odd coincidence, I woke up after having a disturbing dream and I know it will take a while to get back to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dream I understood: I dreamed that I was starting a new job. Someone showed me to my cubicle and then left. I sat down and realized that I had no idea what I was supposed to be doing and there was no one around to train me for the job.
> I had this dream when I was pregnant with B.
> 
> My psychic dream: A little background - when I was in middle school I had a friend named Julie. Julie has an older sister named Lisa. My sister was friends with Lisa. They were in high school at this time. My sister and Lisa had gone to a dance at Lisa’s church, which was a Catholic Church. I had gone to sleep before my sister got home. That night I dreamed that Julie and I were in what looked like a large banquet hall. The only other people there where nuns who were having dinner. Julie and I walked around for a bit then we were approached by a man who told us he was a priest. He was dressed very casually in jeans, a red plaid shirt, a light blue pullover sweater, and brown loafers. He had light brown hair parted on the side, and was wearing glasses.
> I don’t remember anything else about the dream, but it really doesn’t matter. The next day I told my sister about the dream. She stared at me for a moment and then said, “You just described Father Redden exactly as he appeared at the dance last night.”
> 
> I have never had another dream like this, but as an adult I had 3 dreams about wedding engagements before they happened.



Oh my! That is a very specific outfit to describe when you weren`t there. It really is fascinating how one`s mind works at times, and dreams are defintely a journey into our psyche. The brain does try to tell us things and at times warn us, I do pay attention to them. Don`t think I`ve ever dreamt of engagements or anything like that.....but it`s cool to try and analyse dreams when we remember them......

Hope you got back to sleep last night Charade......




Back in from our walk.....it has got hot! 

Beautiful weather to walk in with a nice breeze, but we did 6 miles and reached our steps target, so we`re done for the day. Got some laundry out on the line and it`ll be dry in no time. BBQ food for lunch and same for dinner......

Have some calls to make this afternoon, but will be sitting outside while I do it today as it`s glorious. Not Georgia glorious the way mac has her weather.....but for us, it`s pretty darn good for this time of year. 

Almost lunchtime here.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh so cool and clear to a golden sunrise!  34 said my phone as I woke up just as the sun was riding.  Glorious sunny Friday for me. 

Already put gas in the car, and made food for older one, as he will be home today, as he has class work and class to attend. Why little one is helping me, she just has to study, final classes are next week. And she is still not moving. Sigh. Even made her a bacon and egg white on toasted sesame bagel. I had bacon, egg and cheese on toast, as no more bagels were left. Tasty.

And yes, Pumpkin, I am glad these cool start days do not involve snow. Hope you get warmer weather soon.

Woot! Great picture Paris. Looks like nice weather and delicious looking drink. Enjoy that Southern sun, and beach.

Yay, DisneyLife! Woot to great picture of the Dark Side fun, and rocket going off. Enjoy your Southern sun time too.

Sigh, while no beach to walk and our amusement parks are starting to be open on weekends only. But the walks around the neighborhood are quite lovely, with much more greenery being seen now.

And so, a Fabulous Friday to all the homies.

Time to sound the get up, let’s go alarm. Phone says moderate traffic, will take 39 minutes to get there. She better be moving soon. I’m ready.

Lastly, the weather guy said some most wonderful news.  80’s degree highs predicted to be next week.  Double woot, Woot! Woot!

And yeah, heater on these last 2 nights, AC will be on next week. 

Hehe, fuzzy slippers, lightweight jacket and pant


----------



## Robo56

Good Friday morning Sans Family   







schumigirl said:


> Wow that is cool for you.....hope it warms up for you. We are the opposite here, we’ve had the best run of weather for almost 3 weeks now.....constant sunshine, thoug



We had frost on the ground when we woke up Wednesday morning with high of only 54. It supposed to slowly warm up again. Weather has been all over the place this April.




J'aime Paris said:


> My flight to Pensacola leaves at 6am tomorrow, so I'm busy packing today. Will be gone a week, so cooking lots of food. DD is home due to a school "mental health" day. So she will take food back as well.
> I'm making
> 6 chicken breasts
> 8 bear sausages
> 10 hamburgers
> 2 meatloafs
> They can figure out side dishes to go along. Plenty to choose from in the pantry and freezer.



Sounds like you set them up to have all the meals they need.




Charade67 said:


> Don't forget the palmetto bugs. A nice name for a horrible insect.



LOL.....seems the list goes on....geckos, Bufo frogs (which are toxic to pets) and more. We also now have the big Agama rainbow lizards.




schumigirl said:


> So, went and changed jackets then headed up into the woods behind us, still cool, but got warmer as we walked. It`s so peaceful up there as you hardly see anyone else, occasional dog walker and that`s about it.



Beautiful pictures of your wooded trails.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I would LOVE to have a swimming pool of my own. Maybe in our retirement, there might be a pool when we want to winter someplace warmer.



We didn’t put a pool behind our house it’s the big pool in our gated community. I did not want the upkeep issues with a pool. They are beautiful to look at.  

I hope you get what you want in a home or rental and enjoy your retirement when it comes. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am soooooooo glad her surgery went well. I hope she continues to have a speedy recovery as well.



Thank you.




Lynne G said:


> And a final Woot! Yep, turned off alarm. While may be up early, tomorrow no need to move as fast, but still want to be out early. Warned little one she needs to set her alarm, and get to bed earlier than her 2am or later bedtime. The car repair shop opens at 8 am, and I like to be early to drop the car off. Car place is about 30 minutes away, so I expect her to be waiting for me, as I drop my car off.



Enjoy your extended weekend Lynne.




schumigirl said:


> Last night one of mine was a group of hare krishna type women, were singing in a group outside our home....I was telling Tom to call the police as they broke our gates, but when I looked there were no gates and I was back in one of my childhood homes......I was also yelling b***er off at them ala Bridget Jones.....who knows there!!!



LOL......That is a interesting dream........I remember reading somewhere that dreams are pulled from things we have experienced, talked about or seen somewhere (TV), books, news etc...

I don’t dream very often, but when I do they are doozy’s.




J'aime Paris said:


> Today was quite productive.....found a few surprises at the condos. And not the good surprises one hopes to find, but that is the life of rentals.



Sorry to hear of the not good surprises at your condos. We used to have apartment buildings and we found many not so good surprises over the years. 




J'aime Paris said:


> We always call it a day by 5pm. So here is the first glass of wine on the 9th floor balcony.
> Hope to stop in as time allows....Cheers!



What a nice view of the beach.....cheers to you. Enjoy your wine and warm weather. 

I watched my great-nephew Wednesday while his mom had some appointments. I love spending time with my little buddy. He is the sweetest little fellow. I’am going to watch him again this morning for a little while. 

Have some errands to do later.  I had a very lazy day yesterday did not do a lot. I enjoy those sometime. 

I cleaned the grill yesterday and grilled out some burgers. 

The frost we got Wednesday morning shocked the Tulip tree and it dropped all its flowers. Hopefully that will be the last of the cold weather for us. 

Have a great Friday everyone. Hope the sun is shining and your weather is warm.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick morning stop in! Thank god it's Friday. I made sure to put a couple of beverages in the fridge to enjoy tonight 

It was chilly last night, but still went for my evening walk.  I'll have to add more blocks to my route.  Last night I walked just over 4 km in 45 minutes.  I had thought of extending it last night, but it was chilly and I wanted to get home to watch Grey's Anatomy.  

Other than that...pretty uneventful night.  Older DS wrote his last exam and is now a second year electrician.  So he gets a raise when he goes back to work on Monday.  He was the top of his class.  Pretty proud of that kid.  Trades people in the coming years will be in VERY high demand.  Hopefully he keeps on his game plan.  



J'aime Paris said:


> We always call it a day by 5pm. So here is the first glass of wine on the 9th floor balcony.
> Hope to stop in as time allows....Cheers!


I'm glad you made it.  That picture looked perfect!!!!  Seeing the beach and water made my feet tingle!!!!!  They love the warm sand and water!


Charade67 said:


> We had a few of those when I worked at Home Depot. I think the job was not what the were expecting.


I'm sure it was.  We have a crazy safety program, which is a huge snore fest, but when you are working with steel beams that can crush you, safety is key.  
That sounds like quite the dream.  I hope your not too tired today.  I don't function well with such little sleep.  


Lynne G said:


> Time to sound the get up, let’s go alarm. Phone says moderate traffic, will take 39 minutes to get there. She better be moving soon. I’m ready.
> 
> Lastly, the weather guy said some most wonderful news. 80’s degree highs predicted to be next week. Double woot, Woot! Woot!


I like our little city.  Not many traffic worries here.  I worry more about the line up at the drive through get my Timmy's that I visit on my way to work 
Those temps are the perfect temps!!!!!  Enjoy them!!!!


Robo56 said:


> I watched my great-nephew Wednesday while his mom had some appointments. I love spending time with my little buddy. He is the sweetest little fellow. I’am going to watch him again this morning for a little while.



You must be the fun Auntie!!!!!!!!!!!  I can't wait to be that Auntie!!!!!!!!!!!  Your wonderful to be that person for them.  Every family need " one " of those people.  

Well, I should probably shuffle a few papers around and look like I'm working ( at least a little bit )  
Have a great day Hommies...if I don't get to stop in again today


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ooh so cool and clear to a golden sunrise!  34 said my phone as I woke up just as the sun was riding.  Glorious sunny Friday for me.
> 
> Already put gas in the car, and made food for older one, as he will be home today, as he has class work and class to attend. Why little one is helping me, she just has to study, final classes are next week. And she is still not moving. Sigh. Even made her a bacon and egg white on toasted sesame bagel. I had bacon, egg and cheese on toast, as no more bagels were left. Tasty.
> 
> And yes, Pumpkin, I am glad these cool start days do not involve snow. Hope you get warmer weather soon.
> 
> Woot! Great picture Paris. Looks like nice weather and delicious looking drink. Enjoy that Southern sun, and beach.
> 
> Yay, DisneyLife! Woot to great picture of the Dark Side fun, and rocket going off. Enjoy your Southern sun time too.
> 
> Sigh, while no beach to walk and our amusement parks are starting to be open on weekends only. But the walks around the neighborhood are quite lovely, with much more greenery being seen now.
> 
> And so, a Fabulous Friday to all the homies.
> 
> Time to sound the get up, let’s go alarm. Phone says moderate traffic, will take 39 minutes to get there. She better be moving soon. I’m ready.
> 
> Lastly, the weather guy said some most wonderful news.  80’s degree highs predicted to be next week.  Double woot, Woot! Woot!
> 
> And yeah, heater on these last 2 nights, AC will be on next week.
> 
> Hehe, fuzzy slippers, lightweight jacket and pant



Good news you have much warmer weather coming up Lynne....and hope the car did good. 




Robo56 said:


> Good Friday morning Sans Family
> 
> View attachment 569966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had frost on the ground when we woke up Wednesday morning with high of only 54. It supposed to slowly warm up again. Weather has been all over the place this April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you set them up to have all the meals they need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.....seems the list goes on....geckos, Bufo frogs (which are toxic to pets) and more. We also now have the big Agama rainbow lizards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pictures of your wooded trails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn’t put a pool behind our house it’s the big pool in our gated community. I did not want the upkeep issues with a pool. They are beautiful to look at.
> 
> I hope you get what you want in a home or rental and enjoy your retirement when it comes.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your extended weekend Lynne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL......That is a interesting dream........I remember reading somewhere that dreams are pulled from things we have experienced, talked about or seen somewhere (TV), books, news etc...
> 
> I don’t dream very often, but when I do they are doozy’s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear of the not good surprises at your condos. We used to have apartment buildings and we found many not so good surprises over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice view of the beach.....cheers to you. Enjoy your wine and warm weather.
> 
> I watched my great-nephew Wednesday while his mom had some appointments. I love spending time with my little buddy. He is the sweetest little fellow. I’am going to watch him again this morning for a little while.
> 
> Have some errands to do later.  I had a very lazy day yesterday did not do a lot. I enjoy those sometime.
> 
> I cleaned the grill yesterday and grilled out some burgers.
> 
> The frost we got Wednesday morning shocked the Tulip tree and it dropped all its flowers. Hopefully that will be the last of the cold weather for us.
> 
> Have a great Friday everyone. Hope the sun is shining and your weather is warm.



I hope you`re cold weather disappears soon too. We had frost early hours this morning too, but always makes for the most beautiful of days. Hope your tulip tree recovers.....our pear trees are starting to flower just this week, I thought it was earlier than usual, but our gardener laughed and said nope, bang on time.....shows what I know about trees!

Sounds like a joy spending time with the great nephew.....he sounds adorable. 

Have a good couple of days Robo....




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick morning stop in! Thank god it's Friday. I made sure to put a couple of beverages in the fridge to enjoy tonight
> 
> It was chilly last night, but still went for my evening walk.  I'll have to add more blocks to my route.  Last night I walked just over 4 km in 45 minutes.  I had thought of extending it last night, but it was chilly and I wanted to get home to watch Grey's Anatomy.
> 
> Other than that...pretty uneventful night.  Older DS wrote his last exam and is now a second year electrician.  So he gets a raise when he goes back to work on Monday.  He was the top of his class.  Pretty proud of that kid.  Trades people in the coming years will be in VERY high demand.  Hopefully he keeps on his game plan.
> 
> 
> I'm glad you made it.  That picture looked perfect!!!!  Seeing the beach and water made my feet tingle!!!!!  They love the warm sand and water!
> 
> I'm sure it was.  We have a crazy safety program, which is a huge snore fest, but when you are working with steel beams that can crush you, safety is key.
> That sounds like quite the dream.  I hope your not too tired today.  I don't function well with such little sleep.
> 
> I like our little city.  Not many traffic worries here.  I worry more about the line up at the drive through get my Timmy's that I visit on my way to work
> Those temps are the perfect temps!!!!!  Enjoy them!!!!
> 
> 
> You must be the fun Auntie!!!!!!!!!!!  I can't wait to be that Auntie!!!!!!!!!!!  Your wonderful to be that person for them.  Every family need " one " of those people.
> 
> Well, I should probably shuffle a few papers around and look like I'm working ( at least a little bit )
> Have a great day Hommies...if I don't get to stop in again today



Nice walk Pumpkin!! It feels so good to walk after a long winter I`m sure.....you have the worst winter weather! 

Congratulations to your son......yes, I agree, Trades will be like gold dust in a few years. Yes, you should be proud of him....well done. 




Another barbecue over.....we ate inside again, as the chill had just come down a little although sun is still shining. Getting a little misty, think we may get some fog....

Enjoyed some lovely food that Tom cooked quite perfectly, and made some strawberry ice cream earlier so that was dessert. 

Chats to a friend planned for tonight. Hopefully find a movie to watch. Just the two of us in tonight as they`ve gone out.

Time for glass of wine......


----------



## Lynne G

Car good for another year.  Thank goodness. Not too much needed, so happy to have it done.  Won’t need routine maintenance until the Fall now. 

Started out cool then no jacket needed by lunchtime. In flip flops now.

And sister bought these neat plants when we went to the plant store:




Hope the deer don’t eat them. 

And so almost time for dinner.  With it 62 out, will fire up the grill and have bbq chicken on the grill.  Some tomatoes, orange peppers, and some potatoes, and dinner on the grill.  Yay!


----------



## macraven

I’m playing ketchup here now

Finally had the second floor Hvac system replaced today.
First floor we had done last year.

Workers took a lunch break before noon for an hour today
Thought we had both cats in the bedroom to keep them away from the workers but could not find them 

One cat came out from under a bed but other one..no idea where she was hiding
The men started back to work at 1:00 and could hear Mr Mac and I calling BlueR’s name trying to find her

Worker upstairs yelled down.....do you have a black cat?

Long story short was he heard us talking about where the heck is BlueR

I climbed the ladder and tried to get her to come to me
Once she figured out to walk on the boards, we got her out of the attic
Prior to that she sank into the insulation between the boards 
I don’t have 9 lives as a cat does ....but we did get her out 

I hope to go at least one more week before I have another cat story to tell.

I thought I had hard days raising 4 boys but the cats top the kids on worries

Rain tonight but temps going back to 80’s on Sunday
Hooray!

Hope all the homies have a great weekend !
Many of you work and can remember how excited I would be on Fridays at 5:00.

Tomorrow you can sleep in
Well, except Lynne as she keeps a schedule of an early riser everyday.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I’m playing ketchup here now
> 
> Finally had the second floor Hvac system replaced today.
> First floor we had done last year.
> 
> Workers took a lunch break before noon for an hour today
> Thought we had both cats in the bedroom to keep them away from the workers but could not find them
> 
> One cat came out from under a bed but other one..no idea where she was hiding
> The men started back to work at 1:00 and could hear Mr Mac and I calling BlueR’s name trying to find her
> 
> Worker upstairs yelled down.....do you have a black cat?
> 
> Long story short was he heard us talking about where the heck is BlueR
> 
> I climbed the ladder and tried to get her to come to me
> Once she figured out to walk on the boards, we got her out of the attic
> Prior to that she sank into the insulation between the boards
> I don’t have 9 lives as a cat does ....but we did get her out
> 
> I hope to go at least one more week before I have another cat story to tell.
> 
> I thought I had hard days raising 4 boys but the cats top the kids on worries
> 
> Rain tonight but temps going back to 80’s on Sunday
> Hooray!
> 
> Hope all the homies have a great weekend !
> Many of you work and can remember how excited I would be on Fridays at 5:00.
> 
> Tomorrow you can sleep in
> Well, except Lynne as she keeps a schedule of an early riser everyday.



Off to bed here mac.....but glad the kitty was ok after all that....

Will catch up tomorrow......yep. even though I don`t work anymore....still love that Friday night feeling.....

Have a good one.....


----------



## macraven

Sweet sleep schumi


----------



## Charade67

Clothes are almost finished. Tomorrow I will wash sheets and towels. What an exciting way to start the weekend. My one little bit of excitement was a trip to the mall to visit Bath and Body Works. I wanted to get one of the hand sanitizer holders that you can clip to a bag. I wasn't really  impressed with their selection.  I ended up getting one that looked like a dolphin.  I decided I would also stop in Belk and  look around. I wanted to buy something, but couldn't find a salesperson anywhere. I just gave up and left. 



schumigirl said:


> Oh my! That is a very specific outfit to describe when you weren`t there. It really is fascinating how one`s mind works at times, and dreams are defintely a journey into our psyche. The brain does try to tell us things and at times warn us, I do pay attention to them. Don`t think I`ve ever dreamt of engagements or anything like that.....but it`s cool to try and analyse dreams when we remember them......


That dream made such and impression on me that I still remember it after all these years. Out of curiosity I looked up the priest and discovered that he passed away in 2018.

I dreamed about 3 engagements before they happened. The first was my husband's friend Trey.  I had just met him and his girlfriend when I had that dream. In the dream Trey called dh to tell him they were getting married. (Side note - they never communicated by phone, always be email.) Several months later we were at home and the phone rang. I answered it and it was Trey.  Yep, he was calling to let us know he was getting married. 

The next was our friends Chris and Terri. One night I dreamed that I was with some friends from church and we were participating in a scavenger hunt in a millionaire's mansion. I went in one room and saw a bunch of women gathered around Terri. I approached and she held out her hand showing me her engagement ring. The following Wednesday I arrived at church for a Bible study and saw several women around Terri. She was showing off her ring. Chris had proposed the same night that I had the dream.

The last was one of dh's former students and his girlfriend. I dreamed that they had eloped. A few months later they announced their engagement.  That was about 10 or 11 years ago and I haven't had another engagement dream since. 



Lynne G said:


> Sigh, while no beach to walk and our amusement parks are starting to be open on weekends only. But the walks around the neighborhood are quite lovely, with much more greenery being seen now.


Nice that the parks are starting to reopen. I'd like to go back to Hershey some day. 



Robo56 said:


> LOL.....seems the list goes on....geckos, Bufo frogs (which are toxic to pets) and more. We also now have the big Agama rainbow lizards.


 When I lived in Miami we would see the tiny lizards all the time. They would get in the house a lot. Annoying, but harmless. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Other than that...pretty uneventful night. Older DS wrote his last exam and is now a second year electrician. So he gets a raise when he goes back to work on Monday. He was the top of his class. Pretty proud of that kid. Trades people in the coming years will be in VERY high demand. Hopefully he keeps on his game plan.


 Congratulations to him! That is a skill we will always have a need for. One of these days we need to have sone retiring done in our house. Nothing serious. Just have some multi way switches that aren't wired correctly. 



macraven said:


> I hope to go at least one more week before I have another cat story to tell.
> 
> I thought I had hard days raising 4 boys but the cats top the kids on worries


 Glad the kitty is okay. They really keep you on your toes. When we got Caspian we "lost" him the first night.  He did eventually turn up. He was so tiny. I think he was hiding in a small space that we just overlooked. 


I am now waiting for dh to finish his martial arts class so we can watch Falcon and the Winter Soldier. I really hope there is a second season.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Thought I would make a quick stop in.  

Sitting with a beverage and enjoying watching more Yellowstone lol.  

Went for a nice walk with dh tonight.  We walked the trails by the creek.  Seen 6 mule deer just meandering along the creek.  Totally not bothered by people.  Not that they are tame, but they are definitely used to seeing them on the trails.  It was a great walk tonight.  Lots of hills to build up more stamina.  

I am ready to sleep in tomorrow morning.  Now...hopefully since I can actually sleep in, I can.  It seems like when I actually don't have to be up and mobile, then I end up getting up early anyways  

I picked up a shift tomorrow.   We are supposed to be visiting the kids, but dh has to leave on Sunday for out of town meetings on Monday.  We will plan another weekend yo visit them.  I am disappointed, but understand.  



schumigirl said:


> Time for glass of wine......


I am enjoying my ceasar right now.  No wine for me.  Wish I could drink it, but it gives me horrible headaches.


Lynne G said:


> Started out cool then no jacket needed by lunchtime. In flip flops now.
> 
> And sister bought these neat plants when we went to the plant store:


I love those days that start out cool, then get nice and warm.  I and resisting hitting the greenhouses right now.  I can never seem to leave without at least one plant to bring home.  Enjoy your new one!


macraven said:


> I hope to go at least one more week before I have another cat story to tell.
> 
> I thought I had hard days raising 4 boys but the cats top the kids on worries


I never used to like cats.  Being extremely allergic to them, I didn't grow up loving them.  But they sure do LOVE me.  It's like they know I can't touch them or want them around me....and they still come near me lol.  But if I wasn't so allergic to them, I could totally see us getting a cat now.  
Please tell us more cat tales!!!  I love them.  They are such stinkers, and always seem to get into trouble.  


Charade67 said:


> That dream made such and impression on me that I still remember it after all these years. Out of curiosity I looked up the priest and discovered that he passed away in 2018.
> 
> I dreamed about 3 engagements before they happened. The first was my husband's friend Trey. I had just met him and his girlfriend when I had that dream. In the dream Trey called dh to tell him they were getting married. (Side note - they never communicated by phone, always be email.) Several months later we were at home and the phone rang. I answered it and it was Trey. Yep, he was calling to let us know he was getting married.
> 
> The next was our friends Chris and Terri. One night I dreamed that I was with some friends from church and we were participating in a scavenger hunt in a millionaire's mansion. I went in one room and saw a bunch of women gathered around Terri. I approached and she held out her hand showing me her engagement ring. The following Wednesday I arrived at church for a Bible study and saw several women around Terri. She was showing off her ring. Chris had proposed the same night that I had the dream.


Aren't dreams amazing? Those are amazing dreams!!!  It amazes me some days.  

Well, I should finish  my ceasar, then head to bed.  
Sweet dreams....and I hope everyone has a good night of sleep.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Sweet sleep schumi



I sure did.........




Charade67 said:


> Clothes are almost finished. Tomorrow I will wash sheets and towels. What an exciting way to start the weekend. My one little bit of excitement was a trip to the mall to visit Bath and Body Works. I wanted to get one of the hand sanitizer holders that you can clip to a bag. I wasn't really  impressed with their selection.  I ended up getting one that looked like a dolphin.  I decided I would also stop in Belk and  look around. I wanted to buy something, but couldn't find a salesperson anywhere. I just gave up and left.
> 
> That dream made such and impression on me that I still remember it after all these years. Out of curiosity I looked up the priest and discovered that he passed away in 2018.
> 
> I dreamed about 3 engagements before they happened. The first was my husband's friend Trey.  I had just met him and his girlfriend when I had that dream. In the dream Trey called dh to tell him they were getting married. (Side note - they never communicated by phone, always be email.) Several months later we were at home and the phone rang. I answered it and it was Trey.  Yep, he was calling to let us know he was getting married.
> 
> The next was our friends Chris and Terri. One night I dreamed that I was with some friends from church and we were participating in a scavenger hunt in a millionaire's mansion. I went in one room and saw a bunch of women gathered around Terri. I approached and she held out her hand showing me her engagement ring. The following Wednesday I arrived at church for a Bible study and saw several women around Terri. She was showing off her ring. Chris had proposed the same night that I had the dream.
> 
> The last was one of dh's former students and his girlfriend. I dreamed that they had eloped. A few months later they announced their engagement.  That was about 10 or 11 years ago and I haven't had another engagement dream since.
> 
> Nice that the parks are starting to reopen. I'd like to go back to Hershey some day.
> 
> When I lived in Miami we would see the tiny lizards all the time. They would get in the house a lot. Annoying, but harmless.
> 
> Congratulations to him! That is a skill we will always have a need for. One of these days we need to have sone retiring done in our house. Nothing serious. Just have some multi way switches that aren't wired correctly.
> 
> Glad the kitty is okay. They really keep you on your toes. When we got Caspian we "lost" him the first night.  He did eventually turn up. He was so tiny. I think he was hiding in a small space that we just overlooked.
> 
> 
> I am now waiting for dh to finish his martial arts class so we can watch Falcon and the Winter Soldier. I really hope there is a second season.




Love Bath & Body Works. 

Those are some dreams and very exacting to the folks involved. I do think dreams are so important, which is why I always worry about folks that don`t.....lol.....there`s a message in most of mine somewhere......Tom always says one of my best talents, is to sum someone up in less than 3 seconds, and I`m usually right. I can look at someone and tell exactly whether I`ll like them or not and what kind of person they are, it`s in the eyes. And in dreams sometimes they can tell us things our subconscious notices too. I tell everyone to pay attention to them. 





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Thought I would make a quick stop in.
> 
> Sitting with a beverage and enjoying watching more Yellowstone lol.
> 
> Went for a nice walk with dh tonight.  We walked the trails by the creek.  Seen 6 mule deer just meandering along the creek.  Totally not bothered by people.  Not that they are tame, but they are definitely used to seeing them on the trails.  It was a great walk tonight.  Lots of hills to build up more stamina.
> 
> I am ready to sleep in tomorrow morning.  Now...hopefully since I can actually sleep in, I can.  It seems like when I actually don't have to be up and mobile, then I end up getting up early anyways
> 
> I picked up a shift tomorrow.   We are supposed to be visiting the kids, but dh has to leave on Sunday for out of town meetings on Monday.  We will plan another weekend yo visit them.  I am disappointed, but understand.
> 
> 
> I am enjoying my ceasar right now.  No wine for me.  Wish I could drink it, but it gives me horrible headaches.
> 
> I love those days that start out cool, then get nice and warm.  I and resisting hitting the greenhouses right now.  I can never seem to leave without at least one plant to bring home.  Enjoy your new one!
> 
> I never used to like cats.  Being extremely allergic to them, I didn't grow up loving them.  But they sure do LOVE me.  It's like they know I can't touch them or want them around me....and they still come near me lol.  But if I wasn't so allergic to them, I could totally see us getting a cat now.
> Please tell us more cat tales!!!  I love them.  They are such stinkers, and always seem to get into trouble.
> 
> Aren't dreams amazing? Those are amazing dreams!!!  It amazes me some days.
> 
> Well, I should finish  my ceasar, then head to bed.
> Sweet dreams....and I hope everyone has a good night of sleep.



I love deer. We have a lot here, but don`t often see them in day to day travel, but up in the woods or any wooded area around, they`re usually close by. The ones behind us are semi tame, they won`t run away but won`t let you too close. 

That`s a shame about wine, it`s not for everyone for sure. Headaches are miserable and yes, not much is worth giving yourself a bad head for, especially something non essential like alcohol. 




Sun hasn`t quite broke through the cloud this morning, and feels cooler than we have had this past week. But, it`ll brighten up later. Had a lovely longer sleep this morning.....don`t do that very often, but did enjoy going back to sleep for a while, usually I can`t but, guess all the walking is catching up on me.

Housework morning today, then a little walk into the village this afternoon, going to meet a couple for a drink in one of the cafe`s sitting outside. We were going to have Thai takeout tonight from the next town to us, but a few people have said not to bother with the place we were going to use....I`ll take their advice, shame as it looks so good. So, making stir fries for all of us. 

Bacon for lunch today with farm fresh eggs.....they don`t get much fresher.......we slept later so didn`t bother for breakfast, had a croissant with marmalade. 


































Have a wonderful Saturday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, that perfect weekend feeling.  Me too Charade, towels now washed and ready for my long hot shower.  

Was tired by 10:30 last night, so was up around 5 this morning. Yeah, routine wake ups regardless of day, most of the time.

Quiet house, sheets to go in the dryer now.

Very bright golden start to this Saturday. But the clouds are a coming, as a mostly cloudy day by lunchtime. But hey, rain is also coming as 90 percent chance says my phone’s weather app for tomorrow. And so high today is an even warmer 68, with a more pleasant 43 now. And woot, weather lady said this morning, our 7 day forecast has only one day of rain, and much warmer temperatures. Yay! Finally the warmer Spring weather many have been waiting for. Me included. 

And so, a routine to be followed whatever the day, tea pot is warm on the stove, and time to refill my tea cup.

Stupendous and most restful Saturday homies.

And a good morning hello from a very sunny morning having homie enjoying her large screen and some tea in a quiet house, with fresh towels, soon to be fresh washed sheets, and a throw over my lap, as does feel a bit cool.  Oh and that lone chicken neighbor has been clucking happily.  Guess she knows it’s the weekend too.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, that perfect weekend feeling.  Me too Charade, towels now washed and ready for my long hot shower.
> 
> Was tired by 10:30 last night, so was up around 5 this morning. Yeah, routine wake ups regardless of day, most of the time.
> 
> Quiet house, sheets to go in the dryer now.
> 
> Very bright golden start to this Saturday. But the clouds are a coming, as a mostly cloudy day by lunchtime. But hey, rain is also coming as 90 percent chance says my phone’s weather app for tomorrow. And so high today is an even warmer 68, with a more pleasant 43 now. And woot, weather lady said this morning, our 7 day forecast has only one day of rain, and much warmer temperatures. Yay! Finally the warmer Spring weather many have been waiting for. Me included.
> 
> And so, a routine to be followed whatever the day, tea pot is warm on the stove, and time to refill my tea cup.
> 
> Stupendous and most restful Saturday homies.
> 
> And a good morning hello from a very sunny morning having homie enjoying her large screen and some tea in a quiet house, with fresh towels, soon to be fresh washed sheets, and a throw over my lap, as does feel a bit cool.  Oh and that lone chicken neighbor has been clucking happily.  Guess she knows it’s the weekend too.



Morning Lynne

Glad you have some nice weather......and enjoy that tea!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Posted very early this morning but must have glitched!  Try again.

Pumpkin congratulations to your son - I’m from a family of engineers so great respect to anyone learning a trade.  Never be out of work.

Charade good to get the weekend chores underway.  I enjoy laundry!

Mac that must have been a worry with kitty glad all safe.

I was up early as news from my nephew in London their baby girl arrived two weeks early at 6.30 am. All well and beautiful baby.  My brother and SIL are going down to an apartment nearby to spend a week there.  Hope we can meet her in the summer.  Already had video and photos.

In the garden today then a walk at a nearby NT garden Em has booked.

Good Saturday all x


----------



## Lynne G

Congratulations to nephew and family on new arrival of baby girl, Julie.  I’m sure it will be wonderful to see her in the summer.  

Good Afternoon Schumi, yes, I am enjoying this sunny morning before clouds and tomorrow’s rain. And hope you enjoyed some tea too. I much enjoy starting my day with some breakfast tea. Then I use just plain tea.

Ooh, what do you do with some bacon, left over broccoli, and some cheese? Add some eggs and cook in a shallow bowl in the oven. Yeah, would say a soufflé, but did not have any crust. So I guess an oven omelette with bacon, broccoli and cheese. Yum! Like having a oven breakfast that I have time for on a weekend day.

So lovely out, and throw tossed on the sofa, no need for it now.


----------



## macraven

Lynne how can you have leftover bacon?

between Mr Mac and I, we fight over who gets the last piece of bacon.

We act like young kids telling each other ... you got the last strip of bacon yesterday 
It’s my turn today..


----------



## macraven

RFF
It’s always so lovely to hold a newborn 
Bet you can’t wait until it is your turn to hold and rock her

newborns are so sweet and precious to hold
Hope you get your turn soon to see her!



Hope all have a relaxing kick back day.

Nothing but rain and storms for my area but likely to let up later this afternoon

Only chore on my list today was buy some tomatoes


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, have bacon left because neither kid is up. So made some just for me.  Yeah, I can cook a pound of bacon, turn my back, and it disappears fast.  We all enjoy bacon.  I did leave some for little one to make her BLT.


----------



## macraven

If I leave now, will there be bacon left for me?


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Congratulations to nephew and family on new arrival of baby girl, Julie.  I’m sure it will be wonderful to see her in the summer.
> 
> Good Afternoon Schumi, yes, I am enjoying this sunny morning before clouds and tomorrow’s rain. And hope you enjoyed some tea too. I much enjoy starting my day with some breakfast tea. Then I use just plain tea.
> 
> Ooh, what do you do with some bacon, left over broccoli, and some cheese? Add some eggs and cook in a shallow bowl in the oven. Yeah, would say a soufflé, but did not have any crust. So I guess an oven omelette with bacon, broccoli and cheese. Yum! Like having a oven breakfast that I have time for on a weekend day.
> 
> So lovely out, and throw tossed on the sofa, no need for it now.



Again with the differences, breakfast tea is plain tea to us over here......just a basic tea, but quite delicious.

More rain tomorrow? Yes, make the most of it today......





macraven said:


> Lynne how can you have leftover bacon?
> 
> between Mr Mac and I, we fight over who gets the last piece of bacon.
> 
> We act like young kids telling each other ... you got the last strip of bacon yesterday
> It’s my turn today..



We only leave bacon for you mac.......lol.......

Yes, not much left especially as the friends we were meeting for a drink this afternoon turned up for lunch......thankfully we always have plenty......they did say they were being cheeky......nah, friends can turn up anytime......so we had BLT’s, salad and potato salad as she had made some to bring....and she adds bacon to her potato salad along with a few other things that some see as unusual, it’s Belfast style I believe.

We were a little naughty as we sat half inside, half out with the bifold doors open to the kitchen......rules are we are supposed to be completely outside, but all four us are half vaccinated or fully vaccinated.

But, it’s always lovely to see them even if it is early......they’ve not long gone. 



Glorious afternoon again, but still that chill is hanging around, but heck it’s blooming hot in the sun.

Love a lazy afternoon.......sitting in the sun, glass of sparkly and can’t ask for much more.......


----------



## Charade67

Laundry day part 2 today. Sheets and towels. I'm also doing a little online shopping. B told me that the rolling backpack she has been using is starting to come apart, and asked if she could get a new one for next year.  I found one I think she might like, but was surprised at how much they cost. I bought her last one 9 years ago on clearance. I looked again last night and Macy's has the backpack on sale at over half off. I sent her the link to see if she likes it. 

I also decided to buy a couple of shirts to wear to Disney. I found one that I really like, but not sure if I am brave enough to wear. It's a little snarky.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am ready to sleep in tomorrow morning. Now...hopefully since I can actually sleep in, I can. It seems like when I actually don't have to be up and mobile, then I end up getting up early anyways


 I hope you were able to sleep in. I woke up at 7:30.



schumigirl said:


> I love deer. We have a lot here, but don`t often see them in day to day travel, but up in the woods or any wooded area around, they`re usually close by. The ones behind us are semi tame, they won`t run away but won`t let you too close.


 We occasionally get deer in our backyard, but I haven't seen any in a long time. I think the neighbor's noisy dogs scare them away.



Lynne G said:


> Very bright golden start to this Saturday. But the clouds are a coming, as a mostly cloudy day by lunchtime. But hey, rain is also coming as 90 percent chance says my phone’s weather app for tomorrow.


 We are supposed to get rain this afternoon. A good day to stay inside. 



Realfoodfans said:


> I was up early as news from my nephew in London their baby girl arrived two weeks early at 6.30 am. All well and beautiful baby.


 Congratulations to your nephew and family..

I suppose I should get back to cleaning.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Laundry day part 2 today. Sheets and towels. I'm also doing a little online shopping. B told me that the rolling backpack she has been using is starting to come apart, and asked if she could get a new one for next year.  I found one I think she might like, but was surprised at how much they cost. I bought her last one 9 years ago on clearance. I looked again last night and Macy's has the backpack on sale at over half off. I sent her the link to see if she likes it.
> 
> I also decided to buy a couple of shirts to wear to Disney. I found one that I really like, but not sure if I am brave enough to wear. It's a little snarky.
> 
> View attachment 570185
> 
> I hope you were able to sleep in. I woke up at 7:30.
> 
> We occasionally get deer in our backyard, but I haven't seen any in a long time. I think the neighbor's noisy dogs scare them away.
> 
> We are supposed to get rain this afternoon. A good day to stay inside.
> 
> Congratulations to your nephew and family..
> 
> I suppose I should get back to cleaning.



LOVE that shirt........not snarky at all.....you have to wear it,......  

I need one with Shrek or a minion on it now.........off to look........classic tee Charade.........

Darn auto correct changed your name to Harare 3 times........


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Darn auto correct changed your name to Harare 3 times........


I had to look that up.

I once worked with a guy whose last name was Slaman. It always got autocorrected to Salmon.

You screen name sometimes gets corrected to Schumacher.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I had to look that up.
> 
> I once worked with a guy whose last name was Slaman. It always got autocorrected to Salmon.
> 
> You screen name sometimes gets corrected to Schumacher.



lol......well, not too far away as Schumi is short for Schumacher, was one of his nicknames.

I have had one or two funny or rude autocorrects at times.......I’m always glad to catch them before they’re sent.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Thank you all for good wishes for nephew’s new baby.  Yes Mac always precious and just sorry he moved away as not easy to visit now.

This morning was a little overcast but soon bright and warmed up really nicely.  Spent the day in the garden except for a trip to National Trust Hare Hill.  Mostly woodland walk but the old walled garden has been renovated and people were sunbathing in there as the temperature was perfect.

The bought in Italian meal was enjoyed and plenty for five of us.

About to (re)watch The Greatest Showman.


----------



## macraven

Just a quick drive by to see how all the homies are doing tonight.

Hope all are doing good.

Been watching tv Law and Order and some of the
 older episodes tonight.

Can’t believe the show is still on tv, well in a different format now.

The last of our storms are now over and temps will get back to normal on Sunday.
That means ac back on Monday


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Just a quick drive by to see how all the homies are doing tonight.
> 
> Hope all are doing good.
> 
> Been watching tv Law and Order and some of the
> older episodes tonight.
> 
> Can’t believe the show is still on tv, well in a different format now.
> 
> The last of our storms are now over and temps will get back to normal on Sunday.
> That means ac back on Monday



Haven`t watched that show in years......loved Jerry Orbach in it, actually loved him in everything he did. Haven`t watched any updated ones. 

Yay for a/c for Monday.......yes, it`s time for temps to rise all over.......





Sunday again.......and not to be as warm as yesterday, but sun is shining, always a good start. 

Will head out an early walk this morning, family walk this morning for a change so we`re going to drive a little along the coast and go to a different beach to walk on, and stop in at a beach cafe that we all like for a mid morning cuppa, if it`s still as nice as we`ll be sitting outiside. Hopefully inside dining will resume next month.

Up with the larks again this morning, have put the diced beef in the slow cooker with the ale it steeped in overnight and it`ll simmer away all day for tonights dinner. Love the aroma as you step back in when it`s been cooking for a while.......

Not much else happening today, as far as I know, will be a quiet one I think. 

Getting through the Book Thief......slightly boring in bits, but hoping it picks up as I get further through it. Been told not to bother with the movie, so I won`t. Books are usually better anyway. 

Time for tea.......




























Have a wonderful Sunday    ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, that quick moving storm that gave Charade rain, gave us noisy rain a couple of times throughout the night.  Woke up a few times, hearing the rain.  But as streets still sound wet, storm is just about gone, with light drizzle for the next hour.  Then that wonderful high weather system will push those clouds out to sea, and be shining by afternoon, and with the brisk wind it is bringing with it, will dry us out for sure.  Weather lady said about an inch of rain total for my area.  That’s not much, as most was dry and since all that rain was not at the same time, think not many puddles.  And with that high weather system coming from the North, you’d think the air will be cooler.  But as it arrives, it will slide down south and that Bermuda high it will become.  Hence, as the week days start, the temps will be the first time we have seen since last September.  Warm!  Yay!  86 on Wednesday.  Will turn on my AC, and glad Mac will get hers working by Wednesday too.  Not a hot feeling camel will be happy in the AC.  

And so, still a quiet house. Birds are chirping, and kids are sleeping. Have no idea when they went to bed. By 11, there was nothing of interest to watch, so to bed I went. At least I did get up a little later, 1/2 hour after the sunrise. Decided to wash some clothes, and made some tea. Large screen is mine, though more of background noise, as not much other than news on a Sunday morning.

Thus, may all the homies have a serene Sunday, and a most peaceful and pleasant day.


----------



## Charade67

Another sad day here. One of the older gentlemen in my Bible study class passed away today. Not a lot of information yet, but it sounds like a heart attack. I think he was somewhere in his 70's. We haven't seen him and his wife in person in over a year. They had moved into an independent living facility just before the pandemic, and been pretty much in lockdown since. 

I have started getting into serious vacation planning mode.  Yesterday I ordered several cute t-shirts and then today I realized that I probably don't have enough shorts to wear unless I do laundry on vacation. I try to avoid that. I need to check and see what still fits and determine if I need to buy anymore.  I also purchased some disposable face masks.  I spent a little more to buy some that are made in the USA.  I found a company from my home town of Marietta, GA. The reviews say that they don't have the chemical smell that most masks  have. I hope they are correct. 

We are watching NASCAR again and just saw a spectacular single car crash.  Thankfully the driver was completely unharmed.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay for vacation planning mode, Charade.  And am very sorry to hear of another death.  Sending sympathy to that gentleman’s family and friends.  

Storm is gone, sun has been out, no wet to see by mid afternoon.  And yay, a clear sky should be perfect to see that pink full moon tomorrow night. Woot!


----------



## macraven

How many vacations do you have planned for this year charade?
I know you have a family vacation you talked about and the solo fall UO trip.

You will enjoy both of them


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good evening all.

Charade sorry to hear of the gentleman passing.  So many people not seen in the last year or more.

Hope you get to see the pink moon Lynne - think Tuesday meant to be the best night here to see.

Nice day again but cooler than recently. J and I went to the out of town pet store as I dropped and smashed one of Louie’s feeding bowls. We also bought a new soft toy - which will be returned as within five minutes of returning it was in bits! 

We had a short walk earlier then after dinner this evening Kev snd I had another stroll with Louie as it was a lovely evening.

Tomorrow needs to be a day of tasks and chores and I want to get a baby parcel ready for my brother and SIL to take down. 

Hope everyone heads into a good week ahead.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> How many vacations do you have planned for this year charade?
> I know you have a family vacation you talked about and the solo fall UO trip.
> 
> You will enjoy both of them



Those are the only 2. We have Disney from May 22-31 and then my solo Universal trip October 1-4. Dh will be going to a conference in Las Vegas later in October, but I won’t be going with him.


----------



## bobbie68

Happy Sunday afternoon   ... We woke up to some storms today but they roll out as fast as they roll in. It is sunny now and think it will stay the rest of the day. I love when it is clear skies so I can see the beautiful sunset. The temps are all over the place between 70's and 80's. My pool gets warmer by the afternoon then slips again. We can't wait for it to be more steady.

We tried a new Italian restaurant this week. It is down the street and they are from NY. The food was good overall, we ordered different things to try to see what we like. There were a few that were okay probably will narrow down to a few. The one thing though is they are really expensive. They do deliver so that was nice. Everyone seems to enjoy the homemade pizza and I can do most sauces so probably will be a treat when I don't want to cook. Tonight on the menu is veggie burgers, fried rice and broccoli. I was going  to do tacos tomorrow but forgot Brian and I are meeting a DIS member from the mothership side for mini golf. We have met for dinner a few times. She is trying  to buy a house down here and moving from the west. She is my age so it was nice to meet her. I will probably just  do Subway.

We have been going to the big outdoor market (farmer's) but much more in Winter  Garden every Saturday morning, but have decided to do every other I can spend way too much there.

I was very excited this week, I was able to score tickets to the Velocicoaster  annual passholder preview 2nd to the 5th. I am not sure if Liv is going, she has exams starting. Charlie might go but Brian and I are defitnely going. I hope they have it organized good. I will let everyone know how it is. We go on the 2nd I hope the first day isn't the crazy one.

May will be mostly projects then we have quite a few staycation days in June, so not being able to do much. 

Pumpkin I totally understand how you feel about itcing to take a vacation. I was feeling like that before we moved here. I hope you can get something planned, I think are very much needed. I also understand about having your own pool, it is such a difference then lugging everything to a community place or a friend. It is a lot of maintence but Brian is fine with doing it. The best part is the teens really enjoy it and even though they are 19 they like to hide in their room so it gets them out.
Oh I am with you, I hate snakes, LOL and I moved to Florida. I am glad that you are getting your vaccine. Congrats to your son!!!!

RFF Congrats on your nephew, I can't wait to have some babies to visit. I hope you get to visit with him this summer, moving away is never easy. It sounds like you had a nice walk, I really need to do that. I might think about  trying a cat on a leashe. I had one many years ago who would walk on it. I like the company. OMG pet toys are something else. I can't count how many times I bring one home and within minutes they disappear under things or ripped up. We are finding that the homemade ones work best. Enjoy your chores and tasks tomorrow, I try and find ways to make it more enjoyable. My 80' station can help!!

Charade Sorry for the loss it is never easy and hope you feel better soon. Oh I love getting in vacation mode. I know what you mean about getting in shape for the parks. I use to outpace the teens, I had a lot of stamina, now I have to build it back too. Good luck   I am really looking forward to using the pool on a daily basis when the temps even out. I have been trying different masks. I wear 3 layer disposables at the parks but wear my cloth and washable ones everywhere else. It is hard to nail one down. I like your shirt and think there is nothing wrong with wearing it. Liv would absolutely love it!!! I love picking shirts out for trips, now I am not so sure what I will be doing.

Lynne I thought I had weather temps bouncing around, wow that is a lot. I hope it settles down to more warm weather. Glad all went well with car, we have to start looking for a mechanic, I think we will ask neighbors. At least we have 3 cars here to use right now if one breaks. My 2 have been getting up after 11 daily, I think they are staying up all night. However, I don't say much unless we have somewhere to go in the morning, and I have to fight with them to get up. Flowers are pretty, enjoy them and hope the deer don't have dinner out on them. I am into flowers and plants in the yard  more now that we have moved. Enjoy more tea!!

J'aimeParis, what a beautiful pic, oh that looks relaxing. Sorry  to hear that the rental had some not so good surprises. Never a good way to start. I hope it all turns around and you have an amazing trip. Have a drink for me!!!

Robbie Nice that you had time with your great nephew, enjoy as much as you can. Sorry about your flowers, I hope your cold weather goes away. We have a community pool in ours but it is rather small for the amount of homes. I am glad that we have our own, Brian has a harder  time with them. I am more adaptable to ones. Lazy days are always needed. Have a great evening.

Mac Yay the AC went in, always a big load off. I love the cat stories I don't feel alone LOL!! Glad that he came down for you. Enjoy walking dead if it is on, I am behind a few weeks and have to catch up. Have a relaxing evening.

DLPN Thanks for the pics!!

Carole Glad that you have some nice places to walk. Charlie loves anyplace that has a Haunted story behind it. How many times we drive by abandoned places and wants to get out and explore. Glad that you had a nice visit with your friends, I am like you always try to have enough. I use to put bacon in my potato salad but don't eat it anymore. I had a friend who use to put pickle juice in hers.  I hope you book picks up, enjoy it I agree books are usually better. Dinner sounds lovely, love when the foods aroma is around the house. Skechers are good, I usually have a pair around. I hope you had a nice Sunday!

I am off to cook dinner, I hope everyone has a great Monday. A special hello to all the SANS who are MIA!!


----------



## Lynne G

Hi Bobbie, you sound busy.  Yeah, little one is done next week, with finals to follow.  She’s ready for it to be done.  And yeah, as an early bird, I laughed when little one said our grocery trip today took all day.  Well yeah, when you don’t leave until 1:30 pm.   Woot!  Scoring the coaster slots.  I could get one, but don’t feel like traveling for a couple of days there.  Renewed my pass that expired this month.  

Ah yes. The relaxing before the week day routine starts in.  Trash has left the house, and trash cans sitting by the curb, joining others along the curb too.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Those are the only 2. We have Disney from May 22-31 and then my solo Universal trip October 1-4. Dh will be going to a conference in Las Vegas later in October, but I won’t be going with him.



Im sorry we’re not getting the chance to say hello in May......but it’s really not long till your trip now.......


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> Happy Sunday afternoon   ... We woke up to some storms today but they roll out as fast as they roll in. It is sunny now and think it will stay the rest of the day. I love when it is clear skies so I can see the beautiful sunset. The temps are all over the place between 70's and 80's. My pool gets warmer by the afternoon then slips again. We can't wait for it to be more steady.
> 
> We tried a new Italian restaurant this week. It is down the street and they are from NY. The food was good overall, we ordered different things to try to see what we like. There were a few that were okay probably will narrow down to a few. The one thing though is they are really expensive. They do deliver so that was nice. Everyone seems to enjoy the homemade pizza and I can do most sauces so probably will be a treat when I don't want to cook. Tonight on the menu is veggie burgers, fried rice and broccoli. I was going  to do tacos tomorrow but forgot Brian and I are meeting a DIS member from the mothership side for mini golf. We have met for dinner a few times. She is trying  to buy a house down here and moving from the west. She is my age so it was nice to meet her. I will probably just  do Subway.
> 
> We have been going to the big outdoor market (farmer's) but much more in Winter  Garden every Saturday morning, but have decided to do every other I can spend way too much there.
> 
> I was very excited this week, I was able to score tickets to the Velocicoaster  annual passholder preview 2nd to the 5th. I am not sure if Liv is going, she has exams starting. Charlie might go but Brian and I are defitnely going. I hope they have it organized good. I will let everyone know how it is. We go on the 2nd I hope the first day isn't the crazy one.
> 
> May will be mostly projects then we have quite a few staycation days in June, so not being able to do much.
> 
> Pumpkin I totally understand how you feel about itcing to take a vacation. I was feeling like that before we moved here. I hope you can get something planned, I think are very much needed. I also understand about having your own pool, it is such a difference then lugging everything to a community place or a friend. It is a lot of maintence but Brian is fine with doing it. The best part is the teens really enjoy it and even though they are 19 they like to hide in their room so it gets them out.
> Oh I am with you, I hate snakes, LOL and I moved to Florida. I am glad that you are getting your vaccine. Congrats to your son!!!!
> 
> RFF Congrats on your nephew, I can't wait to have some babies to visit. I hope you get to visit with him this summer, moving away is never easy. It sounds like you had a nice walk, I really need to do that. I might think about  trying a cat on a leashe. I had one many years ago who would walk on it. I like the company. OMG pet toys are something else. I can't count how many times I bring one home and within minutes they disappear under things or ripped up. We are finding that the homemade ones work best. Enjoy your chores and tasks tomorrow, I try and find ways to make it more enjoyable. My 80' station can help!!
> 
> Charade Sorry for the loss it is never easy and hope you feel better soon. Oh I love getting in vacation mode. I know what you mean about getting in shape for the parks. I use to outpace the teens, I had a lot of stamina, now I have to build it back too. Good luck   I am really looking forward to using the pool on a daily basis when the temps even out. I have been trying different masks. I wear 3 layer disposables at the parks but wear my cloth and washable ones everywhere else. It is hard to nail one down. I like your shirt and think there is nothing wrong with wearing it. Liv would absolutely love it!!! I love picking shirts out for trips, now I am not so sure what I will be doing.
> 
> Lynne I thought I had weather temps bouncing around, wow that is a lot. I hope it settles down to more warm weather. Glad all went well with car, we have to start looking for a mechanic, I think we will ask neighbors. At least we have 3 cars here to use right now if one breaks. My 2 have been getting up after 11 daily, I think they are staying up all night. However, I don't say much unless we have somewhere to go in the morning, and I have to fight with them to get up. Flowers are pretty, enjoy them and hope the deer don't have dinner out on them. I am into flowers and plants in the yard  more now that we have moved. Enjoy more tea!!
> 
> J'aimeParis, what a beautiful pic, oh that looks relaxing. Sorry  to hear that the rental had some not so good surprises. Never a good way to start. I hope it all turns around and you have an amazing trip. Have a drink for me!!!
> 
> Robbie Nice that you had time with your great nephew, enjoy as much as you can. Sorry about your flowers, I hope your cold weather goes away. We have a community pool in ours but it is rather small for the amount of homes. I am glad that we have our own, Brian has a harder  time with them. I am more adaptable to ones. Lazy days are always needed. Have a great evening.
> 
> Mac Yay the AC went in, always a big load off. I love the cat stories I don't feel alone LOL!! Glad that he came down for you. Enjoy walking dead if it is on, I am behind a few weeks and have to catch up. Have a relaxing evening.
> 
> DLPN Thanks for the pics!!
> 
> Carole Glad that you have some nice places to walk. Charlie loves anyplace that has a Haunted story behind it. How many times we drive by abandoned places and wants to get out and explore. Glad that you had a nice visit with your friends, I am like you always try to have enough. I use to put bacon in my potato salad but don't eat it anymore. I had a friend who use to put pickle juice in hers.  I hope you book picks up, enjoy it I agree books are usually better. Dinner sounds lovely, love when the foods aroma is around the house. Skechers are good, I usually have a pair around. I hope you had a nice Sunday!
> 
> I am off to cook dinner, I hope everyone has a great Monday. A special hello to all the SANS who are MIA!!



Hey Bobbie.....good to see you.

It’s lovely to hear you’re all so settled in to your Floridian lifestyle, and meeting up with folks too is always good. Sounds like a nice place to have dinner, although you’ll be spoiled for choice I’m sure. 

Congratulations on scoring the coaster visit.......hope you love it!! And yes, you have to let us all know what it’s like......

Yes, bacon in potato salad is delicious, she adds chopped up boiled eggs and sometimes adds capers which I wasn’t sure about at first, but it was lovely.....but the best bit is definitely seeing friends again.......love it.

Have a lovely week ahead and hope Liv’s exams go well.


----------



## schumigirl

Multi posts are a bit off this morning........


But, Monday again........some love em, some don’t.......just another day to us.

Sun is shining again......although forecast says cloud all day......I’ll take the sunshine when we can. Not too bad a temp for today, will be nice for our walk this morning along the seafront again. It takes a long time to get bored with doing that.

Will be out early to do that, then I have some calls to make as usual and I think we’ll plan to barbecue for dinner tonight as it’s to be so nice again. Rain forecast tomorrow for a time, first rain in over three and a half weeks, hoping it doesn’t last so we don‘t miss a walk. It won’t be on all day.

Still waiting on our decorator coming back to do a few jobs, but as he stopped altogether through lockdown, he has a very long list of folks waiting for jobs to be done, so we’ll wait for him as we do like him and the work he does.

Not much else today......my family will be at my Uncle’s funeral later, which I wish we were able to go, but not yet. Numbers are still so limited. No live stream from this one.

But, time for a cup of tea........


Must be me......smugmug isn`t working properly either this morning!! One of those days I think......


----------



## macraven

Good night homies.
stopping as can not keep eyes open


----------



## schumigirl

Found them.......



























Have a wonderful Monday   








​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah a wonderful Monday to you too Schumi.  We get a clear sky, and a bit cooler 43 degree start, and while barely 60 as the high, don’t care.  As weather guy this morning said will be a beautiful sunny day, and was a very bright start at sunrise a few minutes ago.  Hoping to try to take a phone picture of the full pink moon tonight.   Hope your walk on the beach was nice, and yay to grilling tonight.  And sad you could not go to uncle’s funeral. I hope there will be a time soon when you can personally give your condolences. 

And so, the back to routine with the end of the week days to hope to get my first shot. Hope I get as scheduled, and have no side effects.

Thus, a back to early up and already screen viewing for over an hour. Always enjoy a quiet enough early start. And no matter the time in the morning, a tea pot is out on the stove, and tea sipping enjoyment commences as screen goes on.

Marvelous Monday homies.  Good Morning.  It is a good morning, so I hope your’s was or will be.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Good morning to all!

I've quickly scanned through the pages I've missed in the last several days.  Sorry I didn't find the time to post any replies.  

It's been busier than I could have imagined!  We made a huge decision to sell both of our condos......
We've been swamped for days to get them in pristine shape and ready to sell.  The listings are active and showings will begin Wednesday morning.

The market is so incredibly hot down here right now.  We went round and round with the pros and cons, but decided we will take the earnings from the condos and reinvest.
It's bittersweet for me....I love this place!   And I'm getting teary eyed thinking about it...

But the selling prices have never been higher, and we would be silly to pass up turning these units for a large profit.

I fly home early Wednesday morning and have my second Covid shot on Thursday morning.  I'll be able to catch up a bit more by then.


----------



## macraven

I bet your condos sell quickly!

and then it will be time to buy another investment

sending you Mummy Dust it all falls into place quickly!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah a wonderful Monday to you too Schumi.  We get a clear sky, and a bit cooler 43 degree start, and while barely 60 as the high, don’t care.  As weather guy this morning said will be a beautiful sunny day, and was a very bright start at sunrise a few minutes ago.  Hoping to try to take a phone picture of the full pink moon tonight.   Hope your walk on the beach was nice, and yay to grilling tonight.  And sad you could not go to uncle’s funeral. I hope there will be a time soon when you can personally give your condolences.
> 
> And so, the back to routine with the end of the week days to hope to get my first shot. Hope I get as scheduled, and have no side effects.
> 
> Thus, a back to early up and already screen viewing for over an hour. Always enjoy a quiet enough early start. And no matter the time in the morning, a tea pot is out on the stove, and tea sipping enjoyment commences as screen goes on.
> 
> Marvelous Monday homies.  Good Morning.  It is a good morning, so I hope your’s was or will be.



Hope you get to see the moon clear tonight Lynne, we have cloud and rain forecast, so I doubt we`ll even see it reegardless of colour. 

Good luck getting the shot too.....fingers crossed. 

And yes, walk on the front was lovely, but doubt we`ll be grilling out now, gone quite cool despite higher temps....weird weather, I think some sea fret has moved in bringing cool air. 

Have a good day.......




J'aime Paris said:


> Good morning to all!
> 
> I've quickly scanned through the pages I've missed in the last several days.  Sorry I didn't find the time to post any replies.
> 
> It's been busier than I could have imagined!  We made a huge decision to sell both of our condos......
> We've been swamped for days to get them in pristine shape and ready to sell.  The listings are active and showings will begin Wednesday morning.
> 
> The market is so incredibly hot down here right now.  We went round and round with the pros and cons, but decided we will take the earnings from the condos and reinvest.
> It's bittersweet for me....I love this place!   And I'm getting teary eyed thinking about it...
> 
> But the selling prices have never been higher, and we would be silly to pass up turning these units for a large profit.
> 
> I fly home early Wednesday morning and have my second Covid shot on Thursday morning.  I'll be able to catch up a bit more by then.



Good to see you Lori.......

Oh that is bittersweet! But, sounds like it`s a good investment for you. It`ll be hard to get rid of them though. I know when we sold our holiday cottage up in Scotland earlier this year, despite not using it often ourselves, it was a wrench getting rid of it as we did love it. But, the family who were caretakers for us (it was up in the wilds of nowhere) bought it and they love it so much and are keeping it as vacation let as it was always fully booked. We can go up anytime they said, but I doubt we will. 

You`ll find somewhere else and put just as much love into the new ones. And yes, they`ll sell quickly as they were gorgeous.....and that position is perfect. 

Enjoy the rest of your time there, and sending you many hugs, I still think it`s the right thing to do.......





Very odd day today weather wise. Lovely this morning, but chilly, so kept my hoodie on while we walked. Did our 6 miles, came home and even after my shower, I was freezing and have been all day. Sun is still out but there`s almost like a little fog around us stopping any heat from the sun. So, no grilling out tonight. 

Will make beef burgers, have ground the steak and seasoned it a little, that`s all it needs. Will make potato salad and regular salad too. 

And got our re-issued Orlando Informer event tickets through today for Dec 3rd. I was glad to see they added new nights. The original December weekend was after we had gone home, but new dates suited us. We had tickets for last December which obviously weren`t used, but OI told us we could use them again this year if we could make the dates......so fingers crossed we can travel in December! I`m sure we will be. 

Only 3.30 here......feels like much later in the day........


----------



## macraven

Schumi.... sending hugs for today
your mum will let you know how the service today went.

Your uncle was well loved


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi.... sending hugs for today
> your mum will let you know how the service today went.
> 
> Your uncle was well loved



Thanks mac, appreciate that a lot  .....he had a lovely family around him. I`ve been taking my mind off of it, well trying to. It`ll be going on now, so will call her later. No wake or meal after it, so she`ll be straight home.


----------



## keishashadow

Good Monday all . Catching up after a rather horrible week that had family member in hospital two days.  Think on right track now at least but eeeeek.  Moving forward thru what seems to be inevitable garbage hitting the fan before a trip lol


Robo56 said:


> Going out today to work in yard. I always like to be outside although allergies have picked up a bit. I haven’t heard the big machinery kick up yet in the farm field behind us. So should be able to enjoy the birds singing.


Annoying when your usual peace & quiet is disturbed.  Hopefully, they will get the ground prepped sooner vs later for development


Lynne G said:


> While we do have pigeons, you don’t see them much in the suburbs.


Thankfully


schumigirl said:


> Oh I’ve never heard of a mourning dove. They look like baby pigeons colour wise.


Gent in the area used to have homing pigeons.  Beautiful white birds. He competed in trials with them.  Believe he has passed on, sadly.





schumigirl said:


> Yes, common pigeons have a lovely coo but we call them rats of the sky


Same here.  It’s those pink eyes that i find unsettling


macraven said:


> We have snakes Lynne


Us too, mostly the two-legged variety


Realfoodfans said:


> wood pigeons in the UK. Big chubby pigeons a little prettier than feral pigeons and they prefer quieter woodland and garden areas.


Would those be ‘squab’ that some consider a delicacy?





Charade67 said:


> may need to take some sort of sleep aid. I hope this is just due to stress and allergies and will eventually sort itself out.


Maybe Benadryl?  Would run it past your dr first tho


Realfoodfans said:


> Busy morning out early to blood test then ECG. Next is 24 hour monitor but no date when that will be available.


Wow, you have to wait for one?  That seems somewhat contradictory to needing the test.  Hope u don’t have to wait long.  Far as I know only cardiologists order them here.  Most general practioners refer nearly everything out vs the routine 


schumigirl said:


> Rumour has it a local sailor who was drowned, is known to haunt that area as it was his favourite place over 100 years ago.......lol.....love it


That is quite interesting. Bet it looks spookier in the dead of night


Pumpkin1172 said:


> will for sure be sending positive thoughts to all of you


Thanks.  He’s doing quite well. Thot he might have issues adapting being back at home full time but, the resiliency of kids is amazing

Congrats on the vaccines!


schumigirl said:


> Delighted to find they had the Skechers I was looking for and grabbed them quickly. Girl is going to call us when they get more in of the same and we`ll get a 2nd pair as we did have to search for these one


i generally buy the mr’s athletic shoes in multiples too lol


J'aime Paris said:


> We always call it a day by 5pm. So here is the first glass of wine on the 9th floor balcony.


Beautiful view. 


Robo56 said:


> LOL.....seems the list goes on....geckos, Bufo frogs (which are toxic to pets) and more. We also now have the big Agama rainbow lizards.


Oh my, scary stuff.  is It anacondas or Pythons lurking in tthe FL swamps


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Older DS wrote his last exam and is now a second year electrician. So he gets a raise when he goes back to work on Monday. He was the top of his class. Pretty proud of that kid. Trades people in the coming years will be in VERY high demand. Hopefully he keeps on his game plan.


Congratulations!  Sounds like he has a lovely future planned.  Nice to read


Lynne G said:


> And sister bought these neat plants when we went to the plant store:


Ooh, what is that?  Frost killed off a couple of our zucchini plants, easily replaced.  


macraven said:


> Finally had the second floor Hvac system replaced today.
> First floor we had done last year.


winding road but you got there!  

How is the kitty doing?


Charade67 said:


> I wanted to get one of the hand sanitizer holders that you can clip to a bag.


Disney had quite a few cutes ones last trip, ridiculously overpriced, naturally.  I went with a HM one a few years ago & refill it.


Charade67 said:


> am now waiting for dh to finish his martial arts class so we can watch Falcon and the Winter Soldier. I really hope there is a second season.


I was disappointed in the series.  Was ready to write it off but the ending twist has me intrigued to see how they go forward


Pumpkin1172 said:


> am enjoying my ceasar right now. No wine for me. Wish I could drink it, but it gives me horrible headaches.


Have you tried the non-sulfate, nature wines the smaller wineries make?


Realfoodfans said:


> Thank you all for good wishes for nephew’s new baby.


Nothing like that new baby smell 


bobbie68 said:


> We tried a new Italian restaurant this week. It is down the street and they are from NY. The food was good overall, we ordered different things to try to see what we like.


Not sure what it is about the south but, good Italian (especially pizza) is hard to find there.  Blaze in DTD probably best we’ve had aside from Napoli (which can be very hit or miss)


schumigirl said:


> Not much else today......my family will be at my Uncle’s funeral later, which I wish we were able to go, but not yet. Numbers are still so limited. No live stream from this one.


Best wishes for them all today


J'aime Paris said:


> It's been busier than I could have imagined! We made a huge decision to sell both of our condos......
> We've been swamped for days to get them in pristine shape and ready to sell. The listings are active and showings will begin Wednesday morning.


Aw, that’s a hard decision to make.  Good luck with a quick & uneventful sale.


schumigirl said:


> And got our re-issued Orlando Informer event tickets through today for Dec 3rd. I was glad to see they added new nights.


Is that the after hours thingie?  Enjoy, it will get here soon!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Good Monday all . Catching up after a rather horrible week that had family member in hospital two days.  Think on right track now at least but eeeeek.  Moving forward thru what seems to be inevitable garbage hitting the fan before a trip lol
> 
> Annoying when your usual peace & quiet is disturbed.  Hopefully, they will get the ground prepped sooner vs later for development
> 
> Thankfully
> 
> Gent in the area used to have homing pigeons.  Beautiful white birds. He competed in trials with them.  Believe he has passed on, sadly.
> Same here.  It’s those pink eyes that i find unsettling
> 
> Us too, mostly the two-legged variety
> 
> Would those be ‘squab’ that some consider a delicacy?
> Maybe Benadryl?  Would run it past your dr first tho
> 
> Wow, you have to wait for one?  That seems somewhat contradictory to needing the test.  Hope u don’t have to wait long.  Far as I know only cardiologists order them here.  Most general practioners refer nearly everything out vs the routine
> 
> That is quite interesting. Bet it looks spookier in the dead of night
> 
> Thanks.  He’s doing quite well. Thot he might have issues adapting being back at home full time but, the resiliency of kids is amazing
> 
> Congrats on the vaccines!
> 
> i generally buy the mr’s athletic shoes in multiples too lol
> 
> Beautiful view.
> 
> Oh my, scary stuff.  is It anacondas or Pythons lurking in tthe FL swamps
> 
> Congratulations!  Sounds like he has a lovely future planned.  Nice to read
> 
> Ooh, what is that?  Frost killed off a couple of our zucchini plants, easily replaced.
> 
> winding road but you got there!
> 
> How is the kitty doing?
> 
> Disney had quite a few cutes ones last trip, ridiculously overpriced, naturally.  I went with a HM one a few years ago & refill it.
> 
> I was disappointed in the series.  Was ready to write it off but the ending twist has me intrigued to see how they go forward
> 
> Have you tried the non-sulfate, nature wines the smaller wineries make?
> 
> Nothing like that new baby smell
> 
> Not sure what it is about the south but, good Italian (especially pizza) is hard to find there.  Blaze in DTD probably best we’ve had aside from Napoli (which can be very hit or miss)
> 
> Best wishes for them all today
> 
> Aw, that’s a hard decision to make.  Good luck with a quick & uneventful sale.
> 
> Is that the after hours thingie?  Enjoy, it will get here soon!



Still sending all good wishes Janet...you can never have too many of those! And yes, your trip is almost here.......you`ll be ready to get away again......

Yes, the after hours event. Hopefully this year we`ll make it....sounds fun. 

Yes, homing pigeons are a thing here too, but they`re not white usually, just regular looking pigeons.....white ones sound so pretty. Never quite worked that hobby out to be honest. 

I thought I had tasted good pizza in Florida....then I went to NYC for the first time! They really know how to make pizza.......took to our fifth visit to go to John`s in Manhattan....excellent! But, the best was from a hole in the wall place down by the Trade Centre.....I was ready to move in there! 





If you need something to watch that`ll pass some time, try Line of Duty from the UK.....final episode of this season is next Sunday......

We were late watching it, then watched 4 seasons in a short time, it is really good, if a little annoying how the bad guys get away with things for such a long time.....

Had a little rain tonight, and looks so miserable outside. So more on the way I think.....

Going to cut up 2 mangoes and have some chopped up with pineapple and some red grapes. Simple dessert.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick stop in!!!

I was hoping to stop in over the weekend, but was I was busy the whole weekend doing this and that.  Our local health authority posted quite a few jobs.   So I was busy applying to all of those yesterday.  Still have a couple yet to do tonight.  Also picked up another new project piece.  So between coats of paint, I was applying to jobs.  Had to do a little cleaning as well.  I wish the house was self cleaning lol.  

Didn't head into work today.  Woke up feeling wonky with some sort of cold.  Going tomorrow for a covid test.  So for today, quarantining in the house.  Hopefully the test results will be negative.  So far, besides a cold, I don't feel too bad.



schumigirl said:


> Those are some dreams and very exacting to the folks involved. I do think dreams are so important, which is why I always worry about folks that don`t.....lol.....there`s a message in most of mine somewhere......Tom always says one of my best talents, is to sum someone up in less than 3 seconds, and I`m usually right. I can look at someone and tell exactly whether I`ll like them or not and what kind of person they are, it`s in the eyes. And in dreams sometimes they can tell us things our subconscious notices too. I tell everyone to pay attention to them.


That is the best sense to have!!!!  I call that my bulls#%t radar.  It is rarely wrong.  


Realfoodfans said:


> I was up early as news from my nephew in London their baby girl arrived two weeks early at 6.30 am. All well and beautiful baby. My brother and SIL are going down to an apartment nearby to spend a week there. Hope we can meet her in the summer. Already had video and photos.


Enjoy that new bundle of joy.  Hopefully soon enough you will get your turn to see her!


Charade67 said:


> I also decided to buy a couple of shirts to wear to Disney. I found one that I really like, but not sure if I am brave enough to wear. It's a little snarky.


I LOVE that shirt.  I hate when people are in my bubble.  I hope social distancing will be something people will keep on doing once all this craziness is over.  


bobbie68 said:


> I was very excited this week, I was able to score tickets to the Velocicoaster annual passholder preview 2nd to the 5th. I am not sure if Liv is going, she has exams starting. Charlie might go but Brian and I are defitnely going. I hope they have it organized good. I will let everyone know how it is. We go on the 2nd I hope the first day isn't the crazy one.


How amazing!!!!!!   Enjoy doing that!!!!!!!


J'aime Paris said:


> The market is so incredibly hot down here right now. We went round and round with the pros and cons, but decided we will take the earnings from the condos and reinvest.
> It's bittersweet for me....I love this place! And I'm getting teary eyed thinking about it...


I don't blame you at al to sell right now.  The housing market must be booming everywhere.  It is hot here too right now.   


schumigirl said:


> And got our re-issued Orlando Informer event tickets through today for Dec 3rd. I was glad to see they added new nights. The original December weekend was after we had gone home, but new dates suited us. We had tickets for last December which obviously weren`t used, but OI told us we could use them again this year if we could make the dates......so fingers crossed we can travel in December! I`m sure we will be.


That is great news!!!!!  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.  


keishashadow said:


> ood Monday all . Catching up after a rather horrible week that had family member in hospital two days. Think on right track now at least but eeeeek. Moving forward thru what seems to be inevitable garbage hitting the fan before a trip lol


I'm glad your back...if inly to be gearing up for trip!!!!

Well..I should head outside to put another coat of paint on my project.
Have a great evening everyone


----------



## keishashadow

Today, realized  a random one day park hopper I had disappeared out of my WDW account.  The mr’s corresponding one was still there.

at least they have a system in place to return your call vs 90 minute wait times on hold. 2nd time in today, different department involved this time.


schumigirl said:


> But, the best was from a hole in the wall place down by the Trade Centre.....I was ready to move in there!


You always are so thoughtful. It’s a gift 

agree, truly good ‘za would be worth a move to the right neighborhood


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Didn't head into work today. Woke up feeling wonky with some sort of cold. Going tomorrow for a covid test. So for today, quarantining in the house. Hopefully the test results will be negative. So far, besides a cold, I don't feel too bad.


Good luck there!  Sounds wrong to wish you a garden variety cold. Strange world lol


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, hope you feel better soon Pumpkin.  And good luck with job search.  Crossing my fingers you find a job you will enjoy.  

Keisha, ack, to two days in hospital. Hope he is feeling better soon too. Sending good thoughts and prayers his way.

A pound and 1/2 of ground beef made into meatballs, cooked in red sauce, with pound of spaghetti cooked. Shredded some mozzarella to toss with the pasta and meatballs. And what is left? A small handful of pasta. Did put in refrigerator, but thinking it will disappear before the night ends. And I’m full.

Was a nice enough day. Beautiful sunshine, blue skies. Wore shorts and just a tad cool when wind blew.

Waiting until dark to see the moon.


----------



## Charade67

bobbie68 said:


> I was very excited this week, I was able to score tickets to the Velocicoaster annual passholder preview 2nd to the 5th. I am not sure if Liv is going, she has exams starting. Charlie might go but Brian and I are defitnely going. I hope they have it organized good. I will let everyone know how it is. We go on the 2nd I hope the first day isn't the crazy one.


 Congrats. I have a feeling that will be another coaster I skip. 



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, little one is done next week, with finals to follow. She’s ready for it to be done.


 I think B has her last exam on the 10th. I know she is ready to be done.



schumigirl said:


> my family will be at my Uncle’s funeral later, which I wish we were able to go, but not yet. Numbers are still so limited. No live stream from this one.


So sorry you have to miss this. 



J'aime Paris said:


> It's been busier than I could have imagined! We made a huge decision to sell both of our condos......
> We've been swamped for days to get them in pristine shape and ready to sell. The listings are active and showings will begin Wednesday morning.


 Good luck with the sale. I hope they sell quickly. 



schumigirl said:


> so fingers crossed we can travel in December! I`m sure we will be.


 Hopefully we will be back to some sense of normalcy then. 



keishashadow said:


> Good Monday all . Catching up after a rather horrible week that had family member in hospital two days. Think on right track now at least but eeeeek. Moving forward thru what seems to be inevitable garbage hitting the fan before a trip lol


 Praying for a quick recovery.



keishashadow said:


> I was disappointed in the series. Was ready to write it off but the ending twist has me intrigued to see how they go forward


 I am curious to see how they will develop Sam's character. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Our local health authority posted quite a few jobs. So I was busy applying to all of those yesterday.


 Good luck with the job search.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Didn't head into work today. Woke up feeling wonky with some sort of cold. Going tomorrow for a covid test. So for today, quarantining in the house. Hopefully the test results will be negative. So far, besides a cold, I don't feel too bad.


 Hoping that it is just a cold and nothing worse. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I LOVE that shirt. I hate when people are in my bubble. I hope social distancing will be something people will keep on doing once all this craziness is over.


 I decided to get the shirt. I have a very limited amount of people I want in my bubble. 

I am super sleepy right now. Dh is watching one of those car repair shows. Should put me right out.


----------



## macraven

I’ll be standing next to charade while others are doing that coaster ride...

we will hold their bags or belongings for them

we will do that because we are good homies

As we fear those tall heights for that ride


----------



## macraven

In febury line waits were long when I did the Seuss ride
When I return in the fall would hope the line   Does not have long waits


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick stop in!!!
> 
> I was hoping to stop in over the weekend, but was I was busy the whole weekend doing this and that.  Our local health authority posted quite a few jobs.   So I was busy applying to all of those yesterday.  Still have a couple yet to do tonight.  Also picked up another new project piece.  So between coats of paint, I was applying to jobs.  Had to do a little cleaning as well.  I wish the house was self cleaning lol.
> 
> Didn't head into work today.  Woke up feeling wonky with some sort of cold.  Going tomorrow for a covid test.  So for today, quarantining in the house.  Hopefully the test results will be negative.  So far, besides a cold, I don't feel too bad.
> 
> 
> That is the best sense to have!!!!  I call that my bulls#%t radar.  It is rarely wrong.
> 
> Enjoy that new bundle of joy.  Hopefully soon enough you will get your turn to see her!
> 
> I LOVE that shirt.  I hate when people are in my bubble.  I hope social distancing will be something people will keep on doing once all this craziness is over.
> 
> How amazing!!!!!!   Enjoy doing that!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't blame you at al to sell right now.  The housing market must be booming everywhere.  It is hot here too right now.
> 
> That is great news!!!!!  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> I'm glad your back...if inly to be gearing up for trip!!!!
> 
> Well..I should head outside to put another coat of paint on my project.
> Have a great evening everyone



Self cleaning house.....now there`s an idea! 

Hope you feel better pumpkin.....and hope the test is negative and it`s just a regular cold. You don`t hear of many folks having a cold right now....I`m sure the cold remedy industry is annoyed at that, all their products laying dormant on shelves. 

Yes, that is a good description of spidey senses....and yes, first instincts are never wrong I`ve found......love this meme, seems fitting. 





​I`ve had the ever nice Tom tell me to give someone a chance, but then he usually agrees, but there are times we both have exactly the same feeling about someone we both just met...

Hope you had a lovely evening painting, continued good wishes on the job search and feel better soon..





keishashadow said:


> Today, realized  a random one day park hopper I had disappeared out of my WDW account.  The mr’s corresponding one was still there.
> 
> at least they have a system in place to return your call vs 90 minute wait times on hold. 2nd time in today, different department involved this time.
> 
> You always are so thoughtful. It’s a gift
> 
> agree, truly good ‘za would be worth a move to the right neighborhood
> 
> Good luck there!  Sounds wrong to wish you a garden variety cold. Strange world lol



Aw thank you......

Hope you got that sorted! How does that even happen. Returned calls are much better than waiting on hold....that is soul destroying! 





Lynne G said:


> Oh no, hope you feel better soon Pumpkin.  And good luck with job search.  Crossing my fingers you find a job you will enjoy.
> 
> Keisha, ack, to two days in hospital. Hope he is feeling better soon too. Sending good thoughts and prayers his way.
> 
> A pound and 1/2 of ground beef made into meatballs, cooked in red sauce, with pound of spaghetti cooked. Shredded some mozzarella to toss with the pasta and meatballs. And what is left? A small handful of pasta. Did put in refrigerator, but thinking it will disappear before the night ends. And I’m full.
> 
> Was a nice enough day. Beautiful sunshine, blue skies. Wore shorts and just a tad cool when wind blew.
> 
> Waiting until dark to see the moon.



Hope you saw the moon last night Lynne.....no where near as dramatic as claimed, little brighter and larger than usual for sure. Folks do believe the name is a reference to the colour when it really isn`t. It`s called a pink moon as it coincides with the flowering of a pink moss in the northern hemisphere, but it`s really just a supermoon as it`s closer to us. It did look pretty though. 

There are some beautiful pictures out this morning though.....





Charade67 said:


> Congrats. I have a feeling that will be another coaster I skip.
> 
> I think B has her last exam on the 10th. I know she is ready to be done.
> 
> So sorry you have to miss this.
> 
> Good luck with the sale. I hope they sell quickly.
> 
> Hopefully we will be back to some sense of normalcy then.
> 
> Praying for a quick recovery.
> 
> I am curious to see how they will develop Sam's character.
> 
> Good luck with the job search.
> 
> Hoping that it is just a cold and nothing worse.
> 
> I decided to get the shirt. I have a very limited amount of people I want in my bubble.
> 
> I am super sleepy right now. Dh is watching one of those car repair shows. Should put me right out.



I`m sure your daughter is ready for the end of the year....she`ll be so glad of your break in Orlando. 

Glad you got the teeshirt....it`s a good un. I had a dream last night I was a queue and I was telling people to keep their distance, and no one knew why...then I started telling people there was a virus coming soon, seems I had gone back in time lol....

Thank you for the good wishes.






macraven said:


> I’ll be standing next to charade while others are doing that coaster ride...
> 
> we will hold their bags a or belongings for them
> 
> we will do that because we are good homie
> 
> As we fear those tall heights for that ride



You are a good homie....



Unusual morning for us today. We had rain during the night, but just looks dull and grey this morning and cool at around 48F. May miss our walk today if rain comes back on. Rest of the week looks ok after today, just not as warm as we`ve had. 

Still watching the Icelandic volcano erupting, it`s quite the sight, although not as dramatic as it once was. 

No idea for food today, will see how the temps go before I decide. I feel like lemon chicken, but no one else likes it. Might do two sets of chicken, piccata for me and a pepper sauce for them. Breakfast is poached eggs on toast. 

Watched a new tv series called Viewpoint last night, it had Noel Clark who some of you will know from Dr Who a while back, he played Mikey apparently.....anyway, it was dull and too slow, so if it doesn`t pick up next week, will pass on it. Not keen an many of the cast either apart from one. Phil Davis is a classic Brit actor, he`s good in anything he does. He was in a fabulous tv show a few years back called Whitechapel....cancelled after 3 seasons, but if you see it on Netflix it`s worth a watch. 

So, time for tea and then decide what we`re doing today.......



























Have a happy Tuesday......​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, the day of the week Mac looks forward to a no cooking dinner, and a Taco Bell one.

Woot!  Taco Tuesday is here.  And hope all enjoy a taco or two today.

Still 45 degrees out, but those 70’s will be on the thermometer by the afternoon.  And while the weather guy said it will be a mostly cloudy day, the sky is clear right now, and was a beautiful bright sunrise. Warmer weather, yay!

Grey start Schumi?  Hope the rain holds off that you decided to take that walk.  And yes, agree the moon was not as big looking or special as said to be, but was nice to see it so white in the clear night sky.  Hope you got some tea this morning.

And so, tea for me.  Warm feeling in the house, so may put an ice cube in it.  Don’t need to feel that warm.  

And yes, Mac, hope shorter lines this Fall. And I’ll join ya as a bag holder for three rides in the Fall.

Ooh tea time. Yay more tea for me. And a breakfast hunt. Seems the danish I bought the other day are gone. So cereal it may be.

A very good morning to all the homies this Taco Tuesday morning.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, the day of the week Mac looks forward to a no cooking dinner, and a Taco Bell one.
> 
> Woot!  Taco Tuesday is here.  And hope all enjoy a taco or two today.
> 
> Still 45 degrees out, but those 70’s will be on the thermometer by the afternoon.  And while the weather guy said it will be a mostly cloudy day, the sky is clear right now, and was a beautiful bright sunrise. Warmer weather, yay!
> 
> Grey start Schumi?  Hope the rain holds off that you decided to take that walk.  And yes, agree the moon was not as big looking or special as said to be, but was nice to see it so white in the clear night sky.  Hope you got some tea this morning.
> 
> And so, tea for me.  Warm feeling in the house, so may put an ice cube in it.  Don’t need to feel that warm.
> 
> And yes, Mac, hope shorter lines this Fall. And I’ll join ya as a bag holder for three rides in the Fall.
> 
> Ooh tea time. Yay more tea for me. And a breakfast hunt. Seems the danish I bought the other day are gone. So cereal it may be.
> 
> A very good morning to all the homies this Taco Tuesday morning.



Yes, the moon is still pretty to see, was a little cloudy here last night but we did see it.

I love Danish Pastries.....and yes, nice mug of tea went well with breakfast....glad your weather is improving.



Turned out much nicer than forecast. No rain, very cloudy but sun came out and I did need my sunglasses after a while.

Did our usual 6 miles, feel very comfortable doing that now. Doubt I’d have done it so easy 5 weeks ago.

Time for lunch though. Some lovely turkey breast slices with large salad to the side......making a balsamic and honey dressing for the salad though....

And water.....lots of water.......


----------



## macraven

Tuesday 
Taco day....


----------



## macraven

Taco Bell now is open inside 
They only allow a small number people inside though.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Taco Bell now is open inside
> They only allow a small number people inside though.



Oh nice........it`s been a while since that happened! 


Rain has started, glad we missed it.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, we still have indoor eating limits too, Mac.  Hope you are two of the six tonight. 

No clouds yet, as so sunny out. Love the house so bright inside. Sorry to hear rain came for Schumi. At least a nice walk and tea was had before rain came.

Tea has been quite nice, and no ice in it now, as feels a bit cooler inside now.

Terrific Taco Tuesday, indeed.  Hope all are doing well, including mummy dust well wishes to Pumpkin.


----------



## keishashadow

Three things on my mind this morning 

New CDC mask recommendations out today, to be elaborated upon by the President.  

Apple releasing privacy settings in IOS 14 update (you need to opt “in” vs out as the norm.  Finally, can avoid beingtracked re spending/browsing on apps even when not using them (FB i see u)

The great state of WV, perennial punchline, that has been be stellar in their ahead of the curve vaccine efforts...now, is going to pay folks to line for the vaccine.  File it under whatever it takes  do wonder if people, being people, will ahem double dip


Lynne G said:


> A pound and 1/2 of ground beef made into meatballs, cooked in red sauce, with pound of spaghetti cooked. Shredded some mozzarella to toss with the pasta and meatballs. And what is left? A small handful of pasta. Did put in refrigerator, but thinking it will disappear before the night ends. And I’m full.


Going that route today.  What I call a clean out the fridge day

Pulled out of freezer:  precooked bone in chicken breast & 4 italian sausage links.  Will fry sausage, onion, peppers, garlic & celery along with regular italian seasonings with some crushed red pepper.  Add in some precooked al-dente pasta (probably bow ties) & can of lightly smushed tomatoes.  finish it off with baby spinach & cherry tomatoes just until they start to wilt.  Top it off with some fresh grated Asiago.

Wish i had mushrooms 


Charade67 said:


> Congrats. I have a feeling that will be another coaster I skip.


I did try for the PH preview. Is it wrong to say I was greatly relieved we were shut out? 


Charade67 said:


> I am curious to see how they will develop Sam's character.


It definitely needs fleshed out.  Keep forgetting to check to see what avenger/marvel series is next up to bat


macraven said:


> I’ll be standing next to charade while others are doing that coaster ride...
> 
> we will hold their bags a or belongings for them
> 
> we will do that because we are good homie
> 
> As we fear those tall heights for that ride


I plan on finding the perfect spot to look up & oooh & ah as the family glides past me. 


macraven said:


> In febury line waits were long when I did the Seuss ride
> When I return in the fall would hope the line   Does not have long waits


Other than cat in the hat, most of those rides seem so slow loading even pre-Covid.  I do appreciate their social distancing efforts in the lines & attractions


schumigirl said:


> I`ve had the ever nice Tom tell me to give someone a chance, but then he usually agrees, but there are times we both have exactly the same feeling about someone we both just met...


Double whammy indeed.  Those wolves in sheepie clothing are generally outed quick enough.  


schumigirl said:


> Hope you got that sorted! How does that even happen. Returned calls are much better than waiting on hold....that is soul destroying!


This is at least the 2nd time a individual day tix has vanished from our account.

The 2nd call did clear the issue, they reinstated it.  However, found it amusing the ‘helpful’ suggestion I received from them...

If you have multiple tix in your disney account, even if one is an activated AP, you should log into your account and ensure the system hasn’t used it that day.    Just another testament to their lousy computer system(s).



Lynne G said:


> And yes, Mac, hope shorter lines this Fall. And I’ll join ya as a bag holder for three rides in the Fall.


Gives new meaning to being left holding the bag 


schumigirl said:


> Did our usual 6 miles, feel very comfortable doing that now. Doubt I’d have done it so easy 5 weeks ago.


Isn’t it great to be able to say that ?


macraven said:


> Taco Bell now is open inside
> They only allow a small number people inside though.


Are you going to brave it?

Local McD not open yet here. No idea if that’s regional or not.  I never was one to go inside them regularly.  Just wish they’d open them up & hire more staff to lessen the drive thru line.  Have had more than a few 40 minute waits there to collect grub


----------



## Realfoodfans

Keisha really hope your family member is recovering well.  GP has referred me back to Cardiologist for 24 hr monitor - I am still under them for similar (but intermittent) episodes 3 years ago.  We have very long waiting lists here now for investigations but if I lose consciousness again have to go straight there.  Could pay privately as we have a very good private hospital nearby but stable at the moment.
Squab are baby pigeons here (chefs do use them so I believe farmed).  Wood pigeon are much bigger and fatter and not in the same numbers as feral pigeons that are a nuisance in town centres etc.

Pumpkin hope you feel better very soon. Have you had your first vaccination yet? Good luck on the job hunting. Em is in the same position.  Getting school random cover days but wants a permanent position.

Lynne - the moon was hazy here but beautiful pictures from friends where we had our holiday home in Devon. Wish we were there!

Charade bet B is looking forward to finishing.  She’s worked very hard.

Bad day yesterday - more issues from ex SIL.  Won’t ramble here but very unnecessary. Think we have more to come.

So today we were up and out after the school run and went to our farm butcher - fillet steak for us tonight.  Em eating out with a friend.  Then a good walk in Tatton Park - another NT property not too far away.  Had to watch Louie closely as the lake has blue-green algae forming which is dangerous to dogs.  Took a different route and had to walk through lots of the deer - not disturbed by us at all though did put him back on the lead when nearby.

So home now and a quiet house so we are putting a movie on and feet up for a while.

Take care all.


----------



## keishashadow

Realfoodfans said:


> We have very long waiting lists here now for investigations but if I lose consciousness again have to go straight there. Could pay privately as we have a very good private hospital nearby but stable at the moment.


Wow, that’s wild you have waiting lists for that.  Good luck

Seriously, that’s the shaggiest deer i’ve Ever seen...looks like a bear’s coat lol. Ours much smoother & short haired


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, we still have indoor eating limits too, Mac.  Hope you are two of the six tonight.
> 
> No clouds yet, as so sunny out. Love the house so bright inside. Sorry to hear rain came for Schumi. At least a nice walk and tea was had before rain came.
> 
> Tea has been quite nice, and no ice in it now, as feels a bit cooler inside now.
> 
> Terrific Taco Tuesday, indeed.  Hope all are doing well, including mummy dust well wishes to Pumpkin.



Not a bad thing with the rain Lynne, haven`t had a drop for almost 4 weeks, grass and land will appreciate it. But, yes, glad we made the walk before it arrived, although it`s not as much as forecast so far. 





keishashadow said:


> View attachment 570799
> 
> Three things on my mind this morning
> 
> New CDC mask recommendations out today, to be elaborated upon by the President.
> 
> Apple releasing privacy settings in IOS 14 update (you need to opt “in” vs out as the norm.  Finally, can avoid beingtracked re spending/browsing on apps even when not using them (FB i see u)
> 
> The great state of WV, perennial punchline, that has been be stellar in their ahead of the curve vaccine efforts...now, is going to pay folks to line for the vaccine.  File it under whatever it takes  do wonder if people, being people, will ahem double dip
> 
> Going that route today.  What I call a clean out the fridge day
> 
> Pulled out of freezer:  precooked bone in chicken breast & 4 italian sausage links.  Will fry sausage, onion, peppers, garlic & celery along with regular italian seasonings with some crushed red pepper.  Add in some precooked al-dente pasta (probably bow ties) & can of lightly smushed tomatoes.  finish it off with baby spinach & cherry tomatoes just until they start to wilt.  Top it off with some fresh grated Asiago.
> 
> Wish i had mushrooms
> 
> I did try for the PH preview. Is it wrong to say I was greatly relieved we were shut out?
> 
> It definitely needs fleshed out.  Keep forgetting to check to see what avenger/marvel series is next up to bat
> 
> I plan on finding the perfect spot to look up & oooh & ah as the family glides past me.
> 
> Other than cat in the hat, most of those rides seem so slow loading even pre-Covid.  I do appreciate their social distancing efforts in the lines & attractions
> 
> Double whammy indeed.  Those wolves in sheepie clothing are generally outed quick enough.
> 
> This is at least the 2nd time a individual day tix has vanished from our account.
> 
> The 2nd call did clear the issue, they reinstated it.  However, found it amusing the ‘helpful’ suggestion I received from them...
> 
> If you have multiple tix in your disney account, even if one is an activated AP, you should log into your account and ensure the system hasn’t used it that day.    Just another testament to their lousy computer system(s).
> 
> 
> Gives new meaning to being left holding the bag
> 
> Isn’t it great to be able to say that ?
> 
> Are you going to brave it?
> 
> Local McD not open yet here. No idea if that’s regional or not.  I never was one to go inside them regularly.  Just wish they’d open them up & hire more staff to lessen the drive thru line.  Have had more than a few 40 minute waits there to collect grub



Will be interesting to see what Mr Biden says today......will be watching all of his announcements with great interest. 

lol....you mean you don`t fancy the Velocicoaster 

Wolves in sheeps clothing....yes, that works. I agree you can spot a sly one a mile off......I finally can claim a talent.....lol....

That`s interesting about the Disney account. You`d think a company of that size and means would have a system so up to date and flawless. Shame as they should have.






keishashadow said:


> Wow, that’s wild you have waiting lists for that.  Good luck
> 
> Seriously, that’s the shaggiest deer i’ve Ever seen...looks like a bear’s coat lol. Ours much smoother & short haired



The deer around here are more of the prettier ones you see like Bambi.....lol.....but the ones up near Balmoral and further afield are stunningly beautiful, and so majestic. Seems almost a shame to eat them.....




My goodness the weather changes quickly. Went back out to drive out to a butcher we use now and again, and it is freezing now! Sun is there, but as much use as a chocolate fireguard. 

One of my brother`s just called me and he said it`s baltic over there too. I think the rest of the week is to be dry, but not so warm. 

I think my husband is making a pot of tea.......will warm up the hands, although I think heating will be on later.


----------



## Realfoodfans

keishashadow said:


> Wow, that’s wild you have waiting lists for that.  Good luck
> 
> Seriously, that’s the shaggiest deer i’ve Ever seen...looks like a bear’s coat lol. Ours much smoother & short haired


Yes we have prettier Fallow deer too with the spotted coat - these Roe deer are still in their winter coats.  Also large red deer and beautiful little Muntjac we’ve only see in Norfolk and Devon.


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> It definitely needs fleshed out. Keep forgetting to check to see what avenger/marvel series is next up to bat


Loki! I can’t wait to see what they are doing with him.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh deer.  Yeah, around here the large white tailed.  Though this time of year, young have white spots on their brown.  

Lunchtime yet? Will be swinging by Julie’s home for butcher’s filet. Yum. Not sure what dinner will be tonight. And yes, no pasta found in refrigerator later last night. Hungry men. Yeah, I have 2. Cries of nothing to eat will be commencing, if I say nit sure what to make for dinner. But with no rain today, even with the gathering clouds, grilling is a possibility.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ooh deer.  Yeah, around here the large white tailed.  Though this time of year, young have white spots on their brown.
> 
> Lunchtime yet? Will be swinging by Julie’s home for butcher’s filet. Yum. Not sure what dinner will be tonight. And yes, no pasta found in refrigerator later last night. Hungry men. Yeah, I have 2. Cries of nothing to eat will be commencing, if I say nit sure what to make for dinner. But with no rain today, even with the gathering clouds, grilling is a possibility.



We are trying Bison filet tonight. We have a wonderful Bison supplier a little drive away from us, but Tom decided he`d like that tonight instead of my lemon chicken.....lol......he`s had it before, I haven`t, so I`m looking forward to it as a little change.

Yes, as long as the rain stays away you`re good to go with grilling outside....



Rain back on again......no plans to go anywhere tonight.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making an afternoon stop in.  

Went for my covid test.  No rapid tests here.  They only use those for people traveling into the country and currently in our school system.  Hopefully I get test results in 2 days  It's not ideal, but with our spiking cases, and more testing done, our labs are working overtime.  OH well, I'm quarantining in the spare room - just in case.  I'm hoping it's just a run of the mill cold.  

And...it's spring in Canada....with the appearance of snow/cold again    I'm just over it already.  



keishashadow said:


> Good luck there! Sounds wrong to wish you a garden variety cold. Strange world lol


I am hoping for that too.  Strange world when we " hope" for a regular run of the mill cold.  


schumigirl said:


> Unusual morning for us today. We had rain during the night, but just looks dull and grey this morning and cool at around 48F. May miss our walk today if rain comes back on. Rest of the week looks ok after today, just not as warm as we`ve had.


Sounds familiar.  We lizards just want the warm weather.  That's all I want.  


Lynne G said:


> Ooh tea time. Yay more tea for me. And a breakfast hunt. Seems the danish I bought the other day are gone. So cereal it may be.


Yum...Since I'm at home, it was coffee for me this morning with a bagel.  


Realfoodfans said:


> We have a wonderful Bison supplier a little drive away from us, but Tom decided he`d like that tonight instead of my lemon chicken.....lol......he`s had it before, I haven`t, so I`m looking forward to it as a little change.


YUM!!!  We used to be able to buy bison years ago.  It is rare to find it now in our area.  It's not common here anymore and we do miss it.  

Well, I should go whip up a little lunch.  Not sure what I'll have yet.  Tonight is chicken burritos with corn, black beans and rice in the instant pot.  I'll tell them what to do, and they can make it.  

Happy Taco Tuesday everyone!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making an afternoon stop in.
> 
> Went for my covid test.  No rapid tests here.  They only use those for people traveling into the country and currently in our school system.  Hopefully I get test results in 2 days  It's not ideal, but with our spiking cases, and more testing done, our labs are working overtime.  OH well, I'm quarantining in the spare room - just in case.  I'm hoping it's just a run of the mill cold.
> 
> And...it's spring in Canada....with the appearance of snow/cold again    I'm just over it already.
> 
> 
> I am hoping for that too.  Strange world when we " hope" for a regular run of the mill cold.
> 
> Sounds familiar.  We lizards just want the warm weather.  That's all I want.
> 
> Yum...Since I'm at home, it was coffee for me this morning with a bagel.
> 
> YUM!!!  We used to be able to buy bison years ago.  It is rare to find it now in our area.  It's not common here anymore and we do miss it.
> 
> Well, I should go whip up a little lunch.  Not sure what I'll have yet.  Tonight is chicken burritos with corn, black beans and rice in the instant pot.  I'll tell them what to do, and they can make it.
> 
> Happy Taco Tuesday everyone!!!!



Think your quotes are mixed up a little...it was me with the Bison.......it was ok, not something I`d rush to buy again, but Tom likes it. 

Oh how strange, it`s gone really cold here too.....we have a real feel of 1c (32f) tonight....crazy! Hope yours picks up too. And yes, us lizards do gravitate naturally to the heat.....

Hope you feel better and yes, hope it`s a run of the mill cold......enjoy the rest of your day pumpkin......




Dinner was nice...not great for me, but ok. Tom enjoyed the bison even though it was the filet. Usually he`s more of the T Bone or sirloin fan, but he enjoyed it. I`d have preferred my lemon chicken. 

Had half a mango and a yoghurt, now having tea. 

Rain is bouncing down outside and hopefully it`ll be gone for the morning. 

Feet up time......


----------



## cam757

Popping in to say hello.  Busy with this and that.... Hope everyone is well. 

Excited to be checking into RPR is a week. Called and reserved T3.  Hoping with the new CDC regs, masks will go bye bye soon, at least walking around the parks.  Would love it if it happened next week.   Now I need to get the summer clothes from the attic to pack. DS has outgrown everything and since clothes shopping has not been a priority or a pleasure over the last year, I had to order t-shirts and a pair of flip flops for him. Hopefully, everything will fit.  I think DH and I are set although I may pick up some new flip flops and sneakers. 

I finished listening to Magpie Murders. I enjoyed it and will probably read it's sequel.  I did read that it is being adapted into a series so that should be interesting.  

Warm weather this week.  Hi 80s today through Friday. That will get me ready for the low 90's in Orlando next week.  So looking forward to it.  

Dinner will be marinated beef tenderloin.  I have been really sticking to lowcarb the last 10 days.  I want to lose 10lbs (pandemic pounds) before we go to FL.  Halfway there...... 



schumigirl said:


> Phil Davis is a classic Brit actor, he`s good in anything he does. He was in a fabulous tv show a few years back called Whitechapel....cancelled after 3 seasons, but if you see it on Netflix it`s worth a watch.



I will have to check that one out.  I have started Wallander with Kenneth Branagh (Gilderoy Lockhard). It is pretty good. Reminds me of Shetland a bit. Kind of dark and moody. 



schumigirl said:


> Did our usual 6 miles, feel very comfortable doing that now. Doubt I’d have done it so easy 5 weeks ago.


 
That is great.  You will be ready to hit the parks when you get the all clear.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay for Cam traveling in a week!  Woot!  And yeah, kids grow fast.  Or forget their bathing suit, good thing there was an Amazon locker near the Dark Side, as well as having mixed shoes in the early flight realization, good thing a Nike outlet near the parks too.  Hope you enjoy the extended Mardi Gras decor and food.


----------



## macraven

I read the cdc report today of masks not necessary if people are fully vaccinated and you are outdoors.

no idea how the Orlando parks will go along with that.
I doubt they will ask to see your shot card to prove it

GA does not have a mask mandate but I still wear mine out of the house
If booster shots do become required, my time would not be due until September.

So lynne... you have had to go shopping when in Orlando for the kids.

I had to do that the first year I took my boys to Disney.
Good thing I had a car rental that year !


----------



## Charade67

Forgive me, but I'm going to go off on a rant. Today I had 2 people (potential new clients) request appointments. These were done via email. The first asked for a late afternoon appointment.  I offered her Wednesday at 4:30. (one of only 2 late afternoon appointments available with this therapist) She replies asking if she could have Thursday at 4:30 because her husband will be home to watch the children.  The second one was looking for an appointment for her teenage daughter. Said she needed something after 10:30. I offered Tuesday at 11:30. No, that won't work. She needs something Monday, Wednesday, or Friday. Argh!
If you know that you have very limited availability it really helps if you mention that up front.  Most clients will schedule the same day and time for weeks or even months out, so it's not like I can juggle the schedule and get a new person the day and time that want it it isn't already open. Okay, off my soapbox.



macraven said:


> I’ll be standing next to charade while others are doing that coaster ride...
> 
> we will hold their bags a or belongings for them
> 
> we will do that because we are good homie


 I just ask that if you have several items to hold that you put them all in one bag. Remember my last Busch Gardens trip?



schumigirl said:


> Self cleaning house.....now there`s an idea!


 I'm interested!



macraven said:


> Taco Bell now is open inside
> They only allow a small number people inside though.


 I don't think any of our fast food places have opened their dining rooms yet. I just wish my favorite Chinese restaurant would open theirs.



keishashadow said:


> The great state of WV, perennial punchline, that has been be stellar in their ahead of the curve vaccine efforts...now, is going to pay folks to line for the vaccine. File it under whatever it takes do wonder if people, being people, will ahem double dip


 Some may try. I would hope they have a way of preventing that.



Realfoodfans said:


> Took a different route and had to walk through lots of the deer - not disturbed by us at all though did put him back on the lead when nearby.


I don't think I have ever seen a shaggy deer like that.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Went for my covid test. No rapid tests here. They only use those for people traveling into the country and currently in our school system. Hopefully I get test results in 2 days  It's not ideal, but with our spiking cases, and more testing done, our labs are working overtime. OH well, I'm quarantining in the spare room - just in case. I'm hoping it's just a run of the mill cold.


Hope you get the results quickly.



cam757 said:


> Excited to be checking into RPR is a week. Called and reserved T3. Hoping with the new CDC regs, masks will go bye bye soon, at least walking around the parks. Would love it if it happened next week. Now I need to get the summer clothes from the attic to pack. DS has outgrown everything and since clothes shopping has not been a priority or a pleasure over the last year, I had to order t-shirts and a pair of flip flops for him. Hopefully, everything will fit. I think DH and I are set although I may pick up some new flip flops and sneakers.


 I saw a T3 recommendation somewhere else today. What is special about T3? I can't remember which tower we stayed in when we were there.
I was so happy when B topped growing. Especially her feet. Dance shoes can get really expensive when you have to buy  new ones every year and sometimes twice a year. 


macraven said:


> I read the cdc report today of masks not necessary if people are fully vaccinated and you are outdoors.
> 
> no idea how the Orlando parks will go along with that.
> I doubt they will ask to see your shot card to prove it
> 
> GA does not have a mask mandate but I still wear mine out of the house
> If booster shots do become required, my time would not be due until September.


My guess is the mask rule will stay in place since there will be crowds of people.
When I was in GA everywhere we went most people were still wearing masks. I'm certain some people will continue to wear them in public even after all mask mandates have been lifted.


Hoping I can sleep tonight. Mom has her oncology appointment tomorrow and I am anxious to hear what the doctor has to say.


----------



## Lynne G

Hoping some good news for your mom, Charade.  Yeah, stinks when people don’t say up front the times they are available. 

Well, at least availability has significantly increased in vaccine sites close to us. Both kids got their first shot today, right after lunch, as made appointments for them earlier in the day, at a place right down the street. This afternoon, booked mine for tomorrow morning, at same place, and cancelled my Friday one that was about 1/2 hour drive away. So far, both kids said they had headaches starting a few minutes after shot. But when I said you could take drugs when they got home, both said, will see if it goes away. Neither said head hurt by dinner time. And so far, that is only side effect they have commented on. No sore arm, and can’t even see where needle went in on both. So I am hoping no side effects or minor one like the kids got.

And yay, since both little one and I will be fully vaccinated more than 3 weeks before our planned NYC trip, our June NYC trip is a go.  And yes, we will still be wearing masks, and trying to stay outdoors most of the time. I felt safe enough staying at the Dark Side hotels last Fall, so I am comfortable with the NYC hotel, and it’s the same one we have stayed at twice before. Train tickets and hotel both bought months ago, and glad I did, as more expensive for both now, and when booked both, train fare and hotel reservation were both fully refundable until day before use.  Local train used to connect, we can buy those tickets the day before we leave.  No reason to buy them in advance.  Just have to see what the local train schedules are, so as to get us into station in time to connect to train into NYC.  Will be nice to be back.  We enjoy our time there. 

And so, close to my bedtime, as still will be up early as will work until lunchtime.  Then taking the afternoon off, as not sure how I will feel after the close to lunchtime vaccine time. 

Good Night homies.  Let those night owl homies entertain.


----------



## macraven

Woot for lynne for scoring for the vaccines!

Your trip to NY sounds like fun for you and daughter.


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Popping in to say hello.  Busy with this and that.... Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Excited to be checking into RPR is a week. Called and reserved T3.  Hoping with the new CDC regs, masks will go bye bye soon, at least walking around the parks.  Would love it if it happened next week.   Now I need to get the summer clothes from the attic to pack. DS has outgrown everything and since clothes shopping has not been a priority or a pleasure over the last year, I had to order t-shirts and a pair of flip flops for him. Hopefully, everything will fit.  I think DH and I are set although I may pick up some new flip flops and sneakers.
> 
> I finished listening to Magpie Murders. I enjoyed it and will probably read it's sequel.  I did read that it is being adapted into a series so that should be interesting.
> 
> Warm weather this week.  Hi 80s today through Friday. That will get me ready for the low 90's in Orlando next week.  So looking forward to it.
> 
> Dinner will be marinated beef tenderloin.  I have been really sticking to lowcarb the last 10 days.  I want to lose 10lbs (pandemic pounds) before we go to FL.  Halfway there......
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to check that one out.  I have started Wallander with Kenneth Branagh (Gilderoy Lockhard). It is pretty good. Reminds me of Shetland a bit. Kind of dark and moody.
> 
> 
> 
> That is great.  You will be ready to hit the parks when you get the all clear.



I got a bit lost in Wallander for a while, but we drifted away from it. I do like KB as an actor though. 

Have you ever watched The Bridge? The one from Norway/Sweden with Sofia Helin? It was fabulous and despite the subtitles, we loved it. Quite dark but funny at times. The male actor Kim Bodnia was also in Killing Eve if you ever watched that, he is very good too. 

How lovely your trip is just around the corner......and you`re having nice weather too......always good! 

Food sounds delicious too.....low carb is hard at times, I can never do it! 





macraven said:


> I read the cdc report today of masks not necessary if people are fully vaccinated and you are outdoors.
> 
> no idea how the Orlando parks will go along with that.
> I doubt they will ask to see your shot card to prove it
> 
> GA does not have a mask mandate but I still wear mine out of the house
> If booster shots do become required, my time would not be due until September.
> 
> So lynne... you have had to go shopping when in Orlando for the kids.
> 
> I had to do that the first year I took my boys to Disney.
> Good thing I had a car rental that year !



It will be interesting to see how the parks respond and when they`ll change their policy of masks everywhere anytime soon. 





Charade67 said:


> Forgive me, but I'm going to go off on a rant. Today I had 2 people (potential new clients) request appointments. These were done via email. The first asked for a late afternoon appointment.  I offered her Wednesday at 4:30. (one of only 2 late afternoon appointments available with this therapist) She replies asking if she could have Thursday at 4:30 because her husband will be home to watch the children.  The second one was looking for an appointment for her teenage daughter. Said she needed something after 10:30. I offered Tuesday at 11:30. No, that won't work. She needs something Monday, Wednesday, or Friday. Argh!
> If you know that you have very limited availability it really helps if you mention that up front.  Most clients will schedule the same day and time for weeks or even months out, so it's not like I can juggle the schedule and get a new person the day and time that want it it isn't already open. Okay, off my soapbox.
> 
> I just ask that if you have several items to hold that you put them all in one bag. Remember my last Busch Gardens trip?
> 
> I'm interested!
> 
> I don't think any of our fast food places have opened their dining rooms yet. I just wish my favorite Chinese restaurant would open theirs.
> 
> Some may try. I would hope they have a way of preventing that.
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen a shaggy deer like that.
> 
> Hope you get the results quickly.
> 
> I saw a T3 recommendation somewhere else today. What is special about T3? I can't remember which tower we stayed in when we were there.
> I was so happy when B topped growing. Especially her feet. Dance shoes can get really expensive when you have to buy  new ones every year and sometimes twice a year.
> My guess is the mask rule will stay in place since there will be crowds of people.
> When I was in GA everywhere we went most people were still wearing masks. I'm certain some people will continue to wear them in public even after all mask mandates have been lifted.
> 
> 
> Hoping I can sleep tonight. Mom has her oncology appointment tomorrow and I am anxious to hear what the doctor has to say.



That is annoying. Yes, give your limitations at the beginning of a call then at least the person trying to help you can fit your needs...don`t change them as the call goes on. 

We are usually in T3 and it is our favourite. For some people it`s closer to the boat dock and pool.....for us it makes no odds in distance as the way the hotel is designed you`re never that far away from anything. A few extra moments makes no difference. We like the 6th floor in T3. We do like the view from the rooms we have. 

Best wishes for your mum and her appointment today. 





Lynne G said:


> Hoping some good news for your mom, Charade.  Yeah, stinks when people don’t say up front the times they are available.
> 
> Well, at least availability has significantly increased in vaccine sites close to us. Both kids got their first shot today, right after lunch, as made appointments for them earlier in the day, at a place right down the street. This afternoon, booked mine for tomorrow morning, at same place, and cancelled my Friday one that was about 1/2 hour drive away. So far, both kids said they had headaches starting a few minutes after shot. But when I said you could take drugs when they got home, both said, will see if it goes away. Neither said head hurt by dinner time. And so far, that is only side effect they have commented on. No sore arm, and can’t even see where needle went in on both. So I am hoping no side effects or minor one like the kids got.
> 
> And yay, since both little one and I will be fully vaccinated more than 3 weeks before our planned NYC trip, our June NYC trip is a go.  And yes, we will still be wearing masks, and trying to stay outdoors most of the time. I felt safe enough staying at the Dark Side hotels last Fall, so I am comfortable with the NYC hotel, and it’s the same one we have stayed at twice before. Train tickets and hotel both bought months ago, and glad I did, as more expensive for both now, and when booked both, train fare and hotel reservation were both fully refundable until day before use.  Local train used to connect, we can buy those tickets the day before we leave.  No reason to buy them in advance.  Just have to see what the local train schedules are, so as to get us into station in time to connect to train into NYC.  Will be nice to be back.  We enjoy our time there.
> 
> And so, close to my bedtime, as still will be up early as will work until lunchtime.  Then taking the afternoon off, as not sure how I will feel after the close to lunchtime vaccine time.
> 
> Good Night homies.  Let those night owl homies entertain.



Good luck on the vaccine today Lynne and hope you don`t get any symptoms. I only really had a an incredible fatigue for a day or so around 20 hours after the jab went in. 

And glad you have your NYC trip planned.....that`ll be fun. 




Wednesday and another lovely sunny but cooler day ahead. Around 50F. That`ll be ok for walking this morning. 

Almost finished The Book Thief.....that`s been a haul, but almost done, looking forward to the next one now. The movie chosen by one of the book group for May is Citizen Kane. Never watched it, never planned to watch it......now......I have to......why couldn`t she have picked Ghostbusters!!! 

Doing stir fry for dinner tonight....mine will be spicy. Chicken, red chillies, fresh ginger, and pineapple with plum and teriyaki mixed.....lush. They all want chicken with good old teriyaki 

No idea for breakfast or lunch yet. But, last Wednesday of the month.....can`t quite believe how quick April has flown past.......


























Have a wonderful Wednesday   ​


----------



## schumigirl

*And today our lovely macraven is celebrating a special day as it`s her wedding anniversary...  *




































*Hope you and mr mac have a wonderful day ahead...*​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hope you get your results quickly Pumpkin and you feel better soon.  Here we can just get rapid tests free from the chemist or online.

Charade I will be thinking of you today.  Hope you get more information.  I get lots of amusing patient stories from DIL since she was furloughed from Virgin and now works for our large medical centre.

Cam good luck with clothes shopping online.  Couple of firms I risk with no quibble free returns for the GC.  Currently watching prices on wetsuits for the holidays as of course last years much too small.  Neither at an age to bother about “labels” but I always get one high end outfit for them both.

Schumi - not bison for me either.  Kev loves different meats like Tom and has tried many that I could not contemplate - kangaroo - er no!

Lynne that is great news on the family’s vaccinations.  Em had a call yesterday - her second shot has been brought forward to next week.  Ours are the week after.

Happy Anniversary to Mac and MrMac - hope you have a peaceful day.

Our nephew FaceTimed last night - baby is absolutely gorgeous but still in the hospital as not feeding sufficiently and they are disappointed as having to supplement feeds. I said the same happens a lot with early babies not quite ready to face the world - but I remember being tearful myself all those years ago when I had to give Em bottles. Didn’t stress about it with DS.



We have a grocery order to collect this morning - from the next town in another county. Large one - seem to be running low on a lot of things.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay! A hump day is this Wednesday, and a taste of a summer day for us. Yay to see above 80 degrees this afternoon.

A very bright start at the sunrise. Clear sky that once again will see the clouds try to make it more cloudy day. Yeah, and that cloudy day yesterday was mostly sunny. Hoping that happens today too.

And so, with shorts and a tee shirt, with flip flops, ready for this warmer weather day. And yep, with this early screen viewing day, tea has been sipping, as was thirsty.  House does feel warm, but hot tea is still as enjoyable as always.

With that, a very happy wedding anniversary to Mac and Mr. Mac.  

And aww, such a cute baby, Julie. Yeah, first child all is new. And yep, does not matter how baby is fed. Bottle or mom, or both, all are okay to get all that baby fed. My kids were mostly bottle fed, as I couldn’t produce very much milk. Plus, at least with a bottle, others can fed the baby.

Off to find some breakfast. Have a great morning and a wonderful Wednesday.

Yay, Friday will be here is two days.  Homies, have some mid week fun!


----------



## macraven

Rf , all babies are so cute !!

and beautiful!

lots of hair on the little one  

Mine only had peach fuzz on their heads ....lol


----------



## keishashadow

Mac...Do it up, right


----------



## Charade67

Just as I suspected I had difficulty getting to sleep last night. Once I finally got to sleep I dreamed that someone was trying to suffocate me with a pillow. I woke up quickly and had trouble getting back to sleep after that.




Lynne G said:


> Well, at least availability has significantly increased in vaccine sites close to us. Both kids got their first shot today, right after lunch, as made appointments for them earlier in the day, at a place right down the street. This afternoon, booked mine for tomorrow morning, at same place, and cancelled my Friday one that was about 1/2 hour drive away. So far, both kids said they had headaches starting a few minutes after shot. But when I said you could take drugs when they got home, both said, will see if it goes away. Neither said head hurt by dinner time. And so far, that is only side effect they have commented on. No sore arm, and can’t even see where needle went in on both. So I am hoping no side effects or minor one like the kids got.


 Congrats on getting the vaccine scheduled. Hoping for mild side effects if any.



schumigirl said:


> We are usually in T3 and it is our favourite. For some people it`s closer to the boat dock and pool.....for us it makes no odds in distance as the way the hotel is designed you`re never that far away from anything. A few extra moments makes no difference. We like the 6th floor in T3. We do like the view from the rooms we have.


 I’m not certain, but I think we were in T2. Didn’t have a great view, but B loved that we could hear the growl from the Hulk coaster.



Realfoodfans said:


> Charade I will be thinking of you today. Hope you get more information. I get lots of amusing patient stories from DIL since she was furloughed from Virgin and now works for our large medical centre.


 Usually it is pretty quiet here, but we occasionally get the odd client. I think my favorite one was the one who called me while drunk. The conversation we had was amusing, but I felt really bad for her. She eventually stopped seeing her therapist here. I just hope she got the help she needed somewhere else.



Realfoodfans said:


> Our nephew FaceTimed last night - baby is absolutely gorgeous but still in the hospital as not feeding sufficiently and they are disappointed as having to supplement feeds. I said the same happens a lot with early babies not quite ready to face the world - but I remember being tearful myself all those years ago when I had to give Em bottles. Didn’t stress about it with DS.


 Aw...beautiful baby picture.
I was not able to breastfeed B. My milk never came in. I cried a lot about it then distanced myself from the moms I knew that acted like you were abusing your child if you bottle fed. I was much happier after that.



macraven said:


> lots of hair on the little one
> 
> Mine only had peach fuzz on their heads ....lo


B was practically bald when she was born. Hard to believe it when you see her hair now.

Happy anniversary Mac!


----------



## keishashadow

Early am dentist appt again today.  Swelling subsided around the one molar, able to toss some more resin on it.  Not root canaled, was quite sensitive for a bit there.

Two options on the table there for rather extensive treatment.  Today, he decided we need to investigate a 3rd.  referred to a prosthodontist ?  today. Whatever they do, but told a long waiting List at the comprehensive dental clinic in the city that has all the various specialists under one roof.  One stop shopping a good thing, I guess



Charade67 said:


> Loki! I can’t wait to see what they are doing with him.


Ooooooh, i knew that duh.  So excited love Loki more than Thor, if that is humanely possible 


schumigirl said:


> We are trying Bison filet tonight.


I just can’t.  Want to, it’s the whole they used to be endangered thing that’s stopping me.  That & most I know who do eat it, especially when in a burger, tend to moan it can be so dry.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Went for my covid test. No rapid tests here. They only use those for people traveling into the country and currently in our school system.


The PCR is said to be so much more accurate.  Still has to be frustrating to wait.


cam757 said:


> Excited to be checking into RPR is a week. Called and reserved T3


Woohoo!  We will be stopping by on the 6th at HRH for just a few days after CCV/WDW. 

It’s a lovely tower, seems a bit closer to the boat dock.  We’ve had some lovely standard rooms in tower 1 too.  A few with views of the park on upper floors.  Well, unless the trees have overgrown.  I’m fond of one with a couple of giant palm trees facing the front of the resort.  Enjoyed watching them wildly sway when there during hurricane few years ago lol


Lynne G said:


> Or forget their bathing suit, good thing there was an Amazon locker near the Dark


When we take spirit down to myrtle beach & i want to pack light, often have supplies either in amazon locker or for pickup at WM.  Have had them deliver to resorts, usually when longer trip and too lazy to haul the cases of water/soda, etc.


macraven said:


> no idea how the Orlando parks will go along with that.
> I doubt they will ask to see your shot card to prove it


No change at all right now as I understand it.  The parks won’t do a two-class system as it wouldn’t be fair to their workers to have to police people as to the haves & the have nots as to vaccine cards. 


Charade67 said:


> Okay, off my soapbox.


What, no rabbit pulled out of your hat? Lol


Charade67 said:


> I saw a T3 recommendation somewhere else today. What is special about T3? I can't remember which tower we stayed in when we were there.


Just avoid #2 woof, woof & long haul past Jakes (where people dine alfresco) in dripping bathing suits


Lynne G said:


> Both kids got their first shot today, right after lunch, as made appointments for them earlier in the day, at a place right down the street. This afternoon, booked mine for tomorrow morning, at same place, and cancelled my Friday one that was about 1/2 hour drive away.


Hooray


Realfoodfans said:


> but I remember being tearful myself all those years ago when I had to give Em bottles. Didn’t stress about it with DS.


#1 no go, had to return to work quickly.  The world was different place, no pumping accommodations in place.

#2 & #3, lasted till they got teeth.  Enough said 



Charade67 said:


> Once I finally got to sleep I dreamed that someone was trying to suffocate me with a pillow.


Long as the pillow was still intact when u woke up, will call that a win.  I’ve heard tales of people chomping on their pillows in their dreams lol


Charade67 said:


> Aw...beautiful any picture.
> I was not able to breastfeed B. My milk never came in. I cried a lot about it then distanced myself from the moms I knew that acted like you were abusing your child if you bottle fed. I was much happier after that.


Seriously, where is the concept of sisterhood in that?   Bullying by any other name...wrong, wrong, wrong.  Many of the same gals tend to be anti childhood vaccine & very quick to cry foul when subject matter is reversed.

How about we women support each other & MYOB unless observing cases of abuse etc?

Off my soapbox now


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh Keisha, hope dentist visits better the next time.  

Got my Pfizer first shot and now waiting for another 8 minutes or so. Alarm set for 15 minutes that goes off when you are done. Doctor that did shot I think could be my kid. She was so young, but very nice, as I hate shots. Was easy, and about less than a 5 minute drive. Little one with me, as done classes and oddly has finals on Friday, then the others next Thursday and Friday. So lot of time to study, I guess. Quite the night owl I’d say she will be. Gave her my purse, as just playing on phone, so wonder if I see a charge on my credit card. Starbucks is not far from here, so think I may see her with a coffee, iced, as already 82 degrees out, and need sunglasses. Hot feeling, so will tie my hair up too. Hate sweaty hair on neck. 


Hope all are doing well, with Mac hopefully getting another night of no cooking for her anniversary.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Early am dentist appt again today.  Swelling subsided around the one molar, able to toss some more resin on it.  Not root canaled, was quite sensitive for a bit there.
> 
> Two options on the table there for rather extensive treatment.  Today, he decided we need to investigate a 3rd.  referred to a prosthodontist ?  today. Whatever they do, but told a long waiting List at the comprehensive dental clinic in the city that has all the various specialists under one roof.  One stop shopping a good thing, I guess
> 
> 
> Ooooooh, i knew that duh.  So excited love Loki more than Thor, if that is humanely possible
> 
> I just can’t.  Want to, it’s the whole they used to be endangered thing that’s stopping me.  That & most I know who do eat it, especially when in a burger, tend to moan it can be so dry.
> 
> The PCR is said to be so much more accurate.  Still has to be frustrating to wait.
> 
> Woohoo!  We will be stopping by on the 6th at HRH for just a few days after CCV/WDW.
> 
> It’s a lovely tower, seems a bit closer to the boat dock.  We’ve had some lovely standard rooms in tower 1 too.  A few with views of the park on upper floors.  Well, unless the trees have overgrown.  I’m fond of one with a couple of giant palm trees facing the front of the resort.  Enjoyed watching them wildly sway when there during hurricane few years ago lol
> 
> When we take spirit down to myrtle beach & i want to pack light, often have supplies either in amazon locker or for pickup at WM.  Have had them deliver to resorts, usually when longer trip and too lazy to haul the cases of water/soda, etc.
> 
> No change at all right now as I understand it.  The parks won’t do a two-class system as it wouldn’t be fair to their workers to have to police people as to the haves & the have nots as to vaccine cards.
> 
> What, no rabbit pulled out of your hat? Lol
> 
> Just avoid #2 woof, woof & long haul past Jakes (where people dine alfresco) in dripping bathing suits
> 
> Hooray
> 
> #1 no go, had to return to work quickly.  The world was different place, no pumping accommodations in place.
> 
> #2 & #3, lasted till they got teeth.  Enough said
> 
> 
> Long as the pillow was still intact when u woke up, will call that a win.  I’ve heard tales of people chomping on their pillows in their dreams lol
> 
> Seriously, where is the concept of sisterhood in that?   Bullying by any other name...wrong, wrong, wrong.  Many of the same gals tend to be anti childhood vaccine & very quick to cry foul when subject matter is reversed.
> 
> How about we women support each other & MYOB unless observing cases of abuse etc?
> 
> Off my soapbox now



I like your soapbox Janet......right there with you.

My son was bottle fed and I’m proud of that....anyone tried to make me feel less than the booby brigade, I swiftly put them in their place.....and left them in no doubt I wasn’t going to be demeaned, and there were people like that.....one said she’d be completely devastated if she couldn’t breast feed. I am positive he turned out very healthy and extremely intelligent, we were and are as close as can be so I have no regrets about bottle feeding him.

Good luck with the dental choices........and Kyle laughed at the Slender Man comment.......lol.......

Yes, farmed bison is popular here......not for me. We have some buffalo farms in our county, he fancies a jaunt out to get some stuff they produce and apparently the farm store stocks all kind of ethnic goodies too which will be nice.......



realfood......beautiful baby and hope he gets out of hospital soon........I loved kangaroo kebabs when we had them.



Almost time to go start dinner.......I am starving!!


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Early am dentist appt again today. Swelling subsided around the one molar, able to toss some more resin on it. Not root canaled, was quite sensitive for a bit there.
> 
> Two options on the table there for rather extensive treatment. Today, he decided we need to investigate a 3rd. referred to a prosthodontist ? today. Whatever they do, but told a long waiting List at the comprehensive dental clinic in the city that has all the various specialists under one roof. One stop shopping a good thing, I guess


 Yikes. None of that sounds good. 



keishashadow said:


> Ooooooh, i knew that duh. So excited love Loki more than Thor, if that is humanely possible


 I’m not sure that’s possible. I just hope they get Thor back to normal for the next movie. I bought this shirt to wear to Disney.



keishashadow said:


> Just avoid #2 woof, woof & long haul past Jakes (where people dine alfresco) in dripping bathing suits


 I must have been in Tower 1. I remember  requesting that I not be put in the dog friendly tower. 



keishashadow said:


> Seriously, where is the concept of sisterhood in that? Bullying by any other name...wrong, wrong, wrong. Many of the same gals tend to be anti childhood vaccine & very quick to cry foul when subject matter is reversed.


 Some women just get crazy about it. I really wanted to breastfeed, but it just want happening. 



Lynne G said:


> Got my Pfizer first shot and now waiting for another 8 minutes or so.


 Yay! Halfway there.

I’m at work, but have nothing to do. Thankfully I only have an hour left.


----------



## macraven

Keisha 
Sending you Mummy Dust for the dental procedures you need done!

I shudder just thinking about what you have to go through
I don’t handle dental work very well.


----------



## cam757

Happy Anniversary to Mr. & Mrs. Mac!!  

Sunny and hot day in may corner of the world.  Wanted to run out at lunch to the dreaded Walmart but no one to cover phones so maybe tomorrow.  Not much else going on.  I need to try to get in vacation prep mode...as much as I have been looking forward to it, I am an terrible procrastinator when it comes to packing. 

I need to get my veggie garden planted before we leave.  I will try to do that Friday or Sunday. I have a bazaar fundraiser to help with Saturday to benefit the Children's Hospital.  It is outdoors so hopefully the weather will be nice.  I am looking forward to walking around and checking out all the vendor's products. 



Lynne G said:


> Yay for Cam traveling in a week! Woot! And yeah, kids grow fast. Or forget their bathing suit, good thing there was an Amazon locker near the Dark Side, as well as having mixed shoes in the early flight realization, good thing a Nike outlet near the parks too. Hope you enjoy the extended Mardi Gras decor and food.



Thanks!! Yes, they do. I used to be a terrible overpacker and just empty our dresser drawers and closet into the bags. I am getting better though.  Now I just overpack my son and usually not enough for myself. 

It is bad when my DH says we need to buy DS shirts because nothing fits.  The funny thing is now DS can wear most mens large t-shrits, which is DH's size so now they can share...LOL.

The outlets are definitely on list of places to stop.  Hoping to pick up a few things for myself as well 

Sadly,  we will miss out on Mardi Gras. I believe it is coming to an end on May 2nd.  I wish they would have extended it a little longer, I would have love to see the decorations and parade.  



Charade67 said:


> I saw a T3 recommendation somewhere else today. What is special about T3? I can't remember which tower we stayed in when we were there.
> I was so happy when B topped growing. Especially her feet. Dance shoes can get really expensive when you have to buy new ones every year and sometimes twice a year.



I like T3 because it is close to the boat dock.  Actually, it is just a preference because that is where we have always stayed. One time they put us in T2. There were great views of the Hulk in that tower though. 

I know what you mean about shoes.   DS is 14 and is pushing out of his 10.5s so we may pick up a new pair at the outlets. 



Charade67 said:


> Hoping I can sleep tonight. Mom has her oncology appointment tomorrow and I am anxious to hear what the doctor has to say.



Hope the doctor has good news for her. 



schumigirl said:


> Have you ever watched The Bridge? The one from Norway/Sweden with Sofia Helin? It was fabulous and despite the subtitles, we loved it. Quite dark but funny at times. The male actor Kim Bodnia was also in Killing Eve if you ever watched that, he is very good too.



No, I don't think so. I will check that one out as well. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Cam good luck with clothes shopping online. Couple of firms I risk with no quibble free returns for the GC. Currently watching prices on wetsuits for the holidays as of course last years much too small. Neither at an age to bother about “labels” but I always get one high end outfit for them both.



The clothes/shoes I ordered were from Macys. I know I will have to return the flip flops I ordered because the first pair I ordered was the wrong size but I can just return those to the store. I did notice that some stores here have started opening one dressing room up to try on items. That will make it much easier to shop now.  Thankfully, DS is not picky about labels either. Makes it easier on the pocketbook. 

Adorable baby pic!!



keishashadow said:


> Woohoo! We will be stopping by on the 6th at HRH for just a few days after CCV/WDW.
> 
> It’s a lovely tower, seems a bit closer to the boat dock. We’ve had some lovely standard rooms in tower 1 too. A few with views of the park on upper floors. Well, unless the trees have overgrown. I’m fond of one with a couple of giant palm trees facing the front of the resort. Enjoyed watching them wildly sway when there during hurricane few years ago lol



I will be with the tall blonde haired guy and a teenage boy, so gives us a wave if you see us around.


We have never stayed in T1. We are staying in T3 standard (nothing else left when I booked). The views on that side are not the most scenic though.  I probably should have used this opportunity to try another tower since we are going to be in standard.  I won't be devastated if they can't honor my T3 request. I like the high floors as well...as long as the palms are not blocking the view. We had that happen one trip when we were on the 4th or 5th floor. 



schumigirl said:


> My son was bottle fed and I’m proud of that....anyone tried to make me feel less than the booby brigade, I swiftly put them in their place.....and left them in no doubt I wasn’t going to be demeaned, and there were people like that.....one said she’d be completely devastated if she couldn’t breast feed. I am positive he turned out very healthy and extremely intelligent, we were and are as close as can be so I have no regrets about bottle feeding him.



Same here.  No guilty conscience for me.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne glad you got your jab out of the way.....hope for no nasty side effects.....


Charade......another nice top for the parks.....and hope your mum got some good news and information today. 


mac......I agree....dental work is horrible. I have a lovely dentist who we travel quite a distance to see as I can`t face changing since we last moved......he is in his late 50`s now and is bound to retire soon.....I`m dreading it when he does. 



cam.....vacation mode is always fun!!! And a veggie garden is lovely....and Saturday sounds like a lovely afternoon. What a lovely sounding fundraiser for a very good charity. Hope it does well.

Yes, a high floor is always a good request as the trees do hamper some views and it`s a shame. We do like T3 but T1 has some decent views too. 

Yes, I never understood the folks that claim superiority because of breast feeding.....pah....ignored the few comments I did hear.






Afternoon turned out lovely, just too cool for me, but the UK is experiencing a cold spell all over but, we are promised some nicer weather coming up....will believe it when I see it.......

Dinner was lovely again, and finally finished the Book Thief. Not a favourite of mine and thought the movie was dreadful. Won`t read/watch either again. 

Made some strawberry lemonade today so having one of those with lots of frozen fruit tonight......trying not to eat the baking I made today too, handing some into the farm tomorrow, we like to reciprocate as they leave us so many fresh eggs. 

But, I may have a slice of coconut lime drizzle cake.....cannot resist that one.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick stop in!

No test results yet...but I didn't expect anything yet today.  Still feeling pretty cr!%&y.  Seeing the lawn covered in snow again doesn't help either    I guess Mother nature is experiencing some menopausal periods again.  



cam757 said:


> Excited to be checking into RPR is a week. Called and reserved T3. Hoping with the new CDC regs, masks will go bye bye soon, at least walking around the parks. Would love it if it happened next week. Now I need to get the summer clothes from the attic to pack. DS has outgrown everything and since clothes shopping has not been a priority or a pleasure over the last year, I had to order t-shirts and a pair of flip flops for him. Hopefully, everything will fit. I think DH and I are set although I may pick up some new flip flops and sneakers.


It's always great to have a get away!!!  Enjoy the planning.  That is half the fun!!!!


Charade67 said:


> Forgive me, but I'm going to go off on a rant. Today I had 2 people (potential new clients) request appointments. These were done via email. The first asked for a late afternoon appointment. I offered her Wednesday at 4:30. (one of only 2 late afternoon appointments available with this therapist) She replies asking if she could have Thursday at 4:30 because her husband will be home to watch the children. The second one was looking for an appointment for her teenage daughter. Said she needed something after 10:30. I offered Tuesday at 11:30. No, that won't work. She needs something Monday, Wednesday, or Friday. Argh!
> If you know that you have very limited availability it really helps if you mention that up front. Most clients will schedule the same day and time for weeks or even months out, so it's not like I can juggle the schedule and get a new person the day and time that want it it isn't already open. Okay, off my soapbox.


Some clients are REALLY really special.  There are always " those" special people who make us want to gouge our eyes out.  I hope you get some good news about your mom.  


Lynne G said:


> And yay, since both little one and I will be fully vaccinated more than 3 weeks before our planned NYC trip, our June NYC trip is a go. And yes, we will still be wearing masks, and trying to stay outdoors most of the time. I felt safe enough staying at the Dark Side hotels last Fall, so I am comfortable with the NYC hotel, and it’s the same one we have stayed at twice before. Train tickets and hotel both bought months ago, and glad I did, as more expensive for both now, and when booked both, train fare and hotel reservation were both fully refundable until day before use. Local train used to connect, we can buy those tickets the day before we leave. No reason to buy them in advance. Just have to see what the local train schedules are, so as to get us into station in time to connect to train into NYC. Will be nice to be back. We enjoy our time there.


That is awesome!!!  You will be able to enjoy your trip just a little better now.  


Realfoodfans said:


> Our nephew FaceTimed last night - baby is absolutely gorgeous but still in the hospital as not feeding sufficiently and they are disappointed as having to supplement feeds. I said the same happens a lot with early babies not quite ready to face the world - but I remember being tearful myself all those years ago when I had to give Em bottles. Didn’t stress about it with DS
> 
> 
> Lynne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so, with shorts and a tee shirt, with flip flops, ready for this warmer weather day. And yep, with this early screen viewing day, tea has been sipping, as was thirsty. House does feel warm, but hot tea is still as enjoyable as always.  A fed baby is best.  Someone tried to shame me over having 3 c-sections with my kids.  When I politely told her that if I didn't get my emergency c-section for dd, that we both would have died, and She should ask my husband if he would prefer to have his wife and daughter alive or dead.   She shut her mouth very fast.  I'm over it.  I will blast a person when they try to shame someone on any level now.  Maybe it's an age thing.  I could care less anymore about being polite about it...because if they were polite about anything, they wouldn't be shaming someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keishashadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early am dentist appt again today. Swelling subsided around the one molar, able to toss some more resin on it. Not root canaled, was quite sensitive for a bit there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck with that.  Even thinking about the dentist, has my anxiety on full blast.
> 
> Well, I should hit the shower.  I gotta get the last of our papers in order for dh to take our tax stuff to his sister to do.  It pays to have CA's in the family.  I should be getting a nice healthy return this year.
> Have a great afternoon homies
Click to expand...


----------



## Charade67

My mother is going to drive me insane! She told me that the oncologist said that there would be no further treatments. I asked if that was because she was confident that it was all removed during surgery. Mom said she didn't know. Well, what exactly did the doctor say? Mom says that she told her so much stuff that she can't remember all of it. I feel like I need to drive to her doctor's office in SC, get a HIPAA consent form, take it to Mom and make her sign it, and take it back to her doctor's office. I don't understand how she can ve content with knowing so little about her health care. 



cam757 said:


> I need to try to get in vacation prep mode...as much as I have been looking forward to it, I am an terrible procrastinator when it comes to packing.


I usually don't start packing until a day or two before the trip. Dh and I have been ordering shirts to wear at Disney. We really need to stop. The next couple of weeks are going to look like Christmas delivery at our house,



cam757 said:


> I know I will have to return the flip flops I ordered because the first pair I ordered was the wrong size but I can just return those to the store.


 I once had to return some flip flops because they weren't quite what I expected. 






schumigirl said:


> Yes, I never understood the folks that claim superiority because of breast feeding.....pah....ignored the few comments I did hear.


 I once met a woman who bragged that her child had never had an ear infection and claimed it was because she breastfed.  She shut up when I told her that B had never had one either and she was bottle fed. 



schumigirl said:


> But, I may have a slice of coconut lime drizzle cake.....cannot resist that one.


 That sounds really good. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> No test results yet...but I didn't expect anything yet today. Still feeling pretty cr!%&y. Seeing the lawn covered in snow again doesn't help either  I guess Mother nature is experiencing some menopausal periods again.


Sorry you are still feeling bad. Hope you improve soon. 

I am tryin my best to not fall asleep before bedtime. I exercised when I got home from work, and now I am even more sleepy.


----------



## Lynne G

Like the shirt, Charade.  Yeah, we started having one of us kids with my mom to hear what doctor had to say. My mom never got it all right either.  I think they half listen, as feeling good or won’t say not feeling well.  Hugs, as hard when you are not with her easily. 

Well, still no side effects, thank goodness, though doctor said take hot shower when you get up, to get moving for the day, and don’t feel lethargic.  I always take a quick bath or shower every day, as part of my morning routine, so that advice will be taken tomorrow morning no problem.

Cam, oh well, still have fun at the parks.  Yeah, the prices go way up when kids start to wear adult clothes and shoes.  Good thing my foot is smaller than little one’s, so I got some hand me down shoes when she outgrew them.  Her foot size is about the same as my sister’s, so my sister always tries to steal little one’s shoes. Older one also has a larger feet size than DH, so even DH got hand me down shoes and a few shirts older one outgrew. 
We had a nice time out after I got the shot and waited 15 minutes after.  And yes, she did go get Starbucks coffee while I waited.  Ended up with some good smelling bath stuff, as 1/2 off, and little one found some sports bras she liked and fit well.  Came home, men were starving, so made some cheesesteaks, and fried some onions for the men.  Then tossed some onion rings in the air fryer.  Nice and crisp, and were delicious.  Some potato chips, and dinner served.  Did not feel like making much, as way too hot out, and did pick up the rolls and chipped beef on our way home. Already had cheese and onion rings in refrigerator/freezer, and a bag of chips no one had gotten into yet.

And so, get thirsty, a Thursday will be here before ya know it. Woot to being the last week in April, with a hello May to end the week. Do the rhyme, 30 days has September, April, June, and November. all the rest have 31, except that short month February, 28 or every 4 years, then 29. Yay not Friday the 13th, but Friday the 30th? 

So a happy Wednesday evening to all the homies.

Did feel like a Friday to me. Oh well, as middle of week, will be a Friday after I wake up tomorrow. A stormy and 77 degree high Thursday for us. Guess the land wants some watering from the weather. Or a low weather system is going to crash into this high weather system, hence the storms, and based on Friday and Saturday having high temps not even as high as 70, guess which system wins? But a happy me, 5 day forecast sees 80’s in the high temps Sunday, Monday and Tuesday. Woot! Woot! Woot! And yes, AC was turned on. We are not used to this heat, pants were on the other day. But yay to shorts and flip flops. Though sneakers will be my footwear on our trip. Way too much walking for my otherwise very comfy flip flops.


----------



## macraven

It’s 11:20 now and watching the news
Currently 74 degrees and the ac went on at noon today

It has been a cool spring until now

Just a quick drive by here to tuck all the homies to bed

Good night and sweet dreams !


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It’s 11:20 now and watching the news
> Currently 74 degrees and the ac went on at noon today
> 
> It has been a cool spring until now
> 
> Just a quick drive by here to tuck all the homies to bed
> 
> Good night and sweet dreams !


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick stop in!
> 
> No test results yet...but I didn't expect anything yet today.  Still feeling pretty cr!%&y.  Seeing the lawn covered in snow again doesn't help either    I guess Mother nature is experiencing some menopausal periods again.
> 
> 
> It's always great to have a get away!!!  Enjoy the planning.  That is half the fun!!!!
> 
> Some clients are REALLY really special.  There are always " those" special people who make us want to gouge our eyes out.  I hope you get some good news about your mom.
> 
> That is awesome!!!  You will be able to enjoy your trip just a little better now.




Hope you feel a bit better as we start the new week pumpkin......yes, snow won`t be helping much either. We had hailstones last night....was quite surprising even though I knew it was cold....just didn`t realise it was that cold! 





Charade67 said:


> My mother is going to drive me insane! She told me that the oncologist said that there would be no further treatments. I asked if that was because she was confident that it was all removed during surgery. Mom said she didn't know. Well, what exactly did the doctor say? Mom says that she told her so much stuff that she can't remember all of it. I feel like I need to drive to her doctor's office in SC, get a HIPAA consent form, take it to Mom and make her sign it, and take it back to her doctor's office. I don't understand how she can ve content with knowing so little about her health care.
> 
> I usually don't start packing until a day or two before the trip. Dh and I have been ordering shirts to wear at Disney. We really need to stop. The next couple of weeks are going to look like Christmas delivery at our house,
> 
> I once had to return some flip flops because they weren't quite what I expected.
> 
> View attachment 571147
> 
> 
> I once met a woman who bragged that her child had never had an ear infection and claimed it was because she breastfed.  She shut up when I told her that B had never had one either and she was bottle fed.
> 
> That sounds really good.
> 
> 
> Sorry you are still feeling bad. Hope you improve soon.
> 
> I am tryin my best to not fall asleep before bedtime. I exercised when I got home from work, and now I am even more sleepy.



Yep, day before or even the day we leave for our overnight at the airport for packing suits us. Although the first time we get back I think I`m going to start packing weeks in advance....just because I can......

Yes, I hope the reason is because they got it all. Might be a good idea to do one of those consent forms as she may be missing something important. Hope she does much better now. 

Oh the perfect mummy brigade can be smugly annoying......a few sharp retorts usually worked, but for the most part back then all my friends that had babies the same time all respected each others decisions.......it was the playgroups and get togethers that were like a snidey fest at times. 

lol.....that is a very odd pair of flip flops!

Hope you slept well......






Lynne G said:


> Like the shirt, Charade.  Yeah, we started having one of us kids with my mom to hear what doctor had to say. My mom never got it all right either.  I think they half listen, as feeling good or won’t say not feeling well.  Hugs, as hard when you are not with her easily.
> 
> Well, still no side effects, thank goodness, though doctor said take hot shower when you get up, to get moving for the day, and don’t feel lethargic.  I always take a quick bath or shower every day, as part of my morning routine, so that advice will be taken tomorrow morning no problem.
> 
> Cam, oh well, still have fun at the parks.  Yeah, the prices go way up when kids start to wear adult clothes and shoes.  Good thing my foot is smaller than little one’s, so I got some hand me down shoes when she outgrew them.  Her foot size is about the same as my sister’s, so my sister always tries to steal little one’s shoes. Older one also has a larger feet size than DH, so even DH got hand me down shoes and a few shirts older one outgrew.
> We had a nice time out after I got the shot and waited 15 minutes after.  And yes, she did go get Starbucks coffee while I waited.  Ended up with some good smelling bath stuff, as 1/2 off, and little one found some sports bras she liked and fit well.  Came home, men were starving, so made some cheesesteaks, and fried some onions for the men.  Then tossed some onion rings in the air fryer.  Nice and crisp, and were delicious.  Some potato chips, and dinner served.  Did not feel like making much, as way too hot out, and did pick up the rolls and chipped beef on our way home. Already had cheese and onion rings in refrigerator/freezer, and a bag of chips no one had gotten into yet.
> 
> And so, get thirsty, a Thursday will be here before ya know it. Woot to being the last week in April, with a hello May to end the week. Do the rhyme, 30 days has September, April, June, and November. all the rest have 31, except that short month February, 28 or every 4 years, then 29. Yay not Friday the 13th, but Friday the 30th?
> 
> So a happy Wednesday evening to all the homies.
> 
> Did feel like a Friday to me. Oh well, as middle of week, will be a Friday after I wake up tomorrow. A stormy and 77 degree high Thursday for us. Guess the land wants some watering from the weather. Or a low weather system is going to crash into this high weather system, hence the storms, and based on Friday and Saturday having high temps not even as high as 70, guess which system wins? But a happy me, 5 day forecast sees 80’s in the high temps Sunday, Monday and Tuesday. Woot! Woot! Woot! And yes, AC was turned on. We are not used to this heat, pants were on the other day. But yay to shorts and flip flops. Though sneakers will be my footwear on our trip. Way too much walking for my otherwise very comfy flip flops.




Hope no side effects for you Lynne. 





macraven said:


> It’s 11:20 now and watching the news
> Currently 74 degrees and the ac went on at noon today
> 
> It has been a cool spring until now
> 
> Just a quick drive by here to tuck all the homies to bed
> 
> Good night and sweet dreams !



Your heat is coming back I see.......thought you might still be up this morning for some reason......and woke thinking it was Monday for some weird reason!!  Hope you sleep well too.......





I think it`s Thursday, yes, must be. 

No idea what walk we`ll do this morning. If it`s still as cold, we`ll do the woodland walk, if it`s not too bad we`ll do the beach. It`s the wind that makes it unpleasant if it`s too cold, but looks quite still out there and the sea frome here looks pretty calm. Mix of sun and cloud so far and starts to get light just after 4am now......annoying for the astronomers in our family who miss the dark nights.

Sad to hear of the death of Michael Collins yesterday. Amazing astonaut who had quite the life.  We`ve read a couple of books he wrote/was involved with and they were quite fascinating.

Hoping if we do get down to the seafront we catch some of the later fishermen coming in and see what they have, if not, won`t be having fish tonight. 

Started reading the Thursday Murder Club till we get our next book group choice, I need to give it a chance as it hasn`t gripped me straight away, but I think it will once it gets going. 

So, either fish for dinner tonight or not......no idea what the other choice is yet. Breakfast is cornbread muffins I made yesterday and some fruit with maybe.....a little bacon. Lunch is also still to be decided. 






























Happy Thirsty Throwback Thursday    ​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Just starting Thursday Murder Club for May book club choice Schumi - hardback not easy in bed so will try and read in the day.

Oh yes the breastfeeding elite can cause much upset - glad to say DIL all prepped for bottles and strong character will ignore the naysayers.

Charade it does sound like mum needs someone with her for appointments.  I took both parents once dad stopped driving and they were happy about that but MIL would not allow anyone to know what was going on as she liked to exaggerate her needs - when she was diagnosed with dementia thankfully Kev was contacted by various bodies but it was terribly difficult.

Hope Pumpkin is improving.

Doing some cooking this morning and hoping the temperature rises before we take Louie out.  Bright and clear but much cooler than recently.

Happy Thursday all.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, a very thirsty Thursday, Schumi.  Hope you enjoyed some tea today.  And maybe even a walk this morning, if the weather cooperated.

Julie, will be by your home, I’m sure it smells good with all the cooking you are doing. Hope Louie got his walk in, as weather for you is better too this morning.  

Well, woke up around 3am, with some aching  in my arm, so took some medicine, and went back to sleep. Did wake up just before alarm, so told DH I’m doing a long hot shower. So between the two of those, my arm does feel much better.  So if that is the only side effect, I’m fine with it.  

And so, no bright sunrise this morning. As a bit later this morning chance of rain, then later in the afternoon, more chances of rain. Then weather guy said will be a warm enough day, and a very windy Friday. As such, will be at least 10 degrees cooler with that wind. 77 is the high today, 70 tomorrow and 60 on Saturday. Eh, will keep those flip flops on my feet. And not the ones that were a shirt. So odd that delivery that was pictured here.

And so, the AC is still on in my home, and feels almost a little warm.  Either way, enjoying some tea., and back to routine.  And particularly happy a Friday is tomorrow.  

Good Morning homies, and enjoy that drink this Terrific Thirsty Thursday.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yep, a very thirsty Thursday, Schumi.  Hope you enjoyed some tea today.  And maybe even a walk this morning, if the weather cooperated.
> 
> Julie, will be by your home, I’m sure it smells good with all the cooking you are doing. Hope Louie got his walk in, as weather for you is better too this morning.
> 
> Well, woke up around 3am, with some aching  in my arm, so took some medicine, and went back to sleep. Did wake up just before alarm, so told DH I’m doing a long hot shower. So between the two of those, my arm does feel much better.  So if that is the only side effect, I’m fine with it.
> 
> And so, no bright sunrise this morning. As a bit later this morning chance of rain, then later in the afternoon, more chances of rain. Then weather guy said will be a warm enough day, and a very windy Friday. As such, will be at least 10 degrees cooler with that wind. 77 is the high today, 70 tomorrow and 60 on Saturday. Eh, will keep those flip flops on my feet. And not the ones that were a shirt. So odd that delivery that was pictured here.
> 
> And so, the AC is still on in my home, and feels almost a little warm.  Either way, enjoying some tea., and back to routine.  And particularly happy a Friday is tomorrow.
> 
> Good Morning homies, and enjoy that drink this Terrific Thirsty Thursday.



Hope that`s all you`re going to have with the vaccine.......yep, easy to deal with. And yes, enjoyed some nice tea this morning.....always a good start to the day. 



Been a busy one today. Didn`t do the beach walk as it is baltic out there.....breeze coming straight from Siberia or so it seems. So, we went into town to a cheese shop within a deli we like and picked up a few things, then did our woodland walk which is only around an hour, but by then sun had come out and it was slightly warmer than earlier, but my goodness it`s cold in the UK right now. 

Then had our book group zoom chatter about previous book, no one loved it......about a third of us didn`t finish it. I did but, not the book I thought it was going to be. 

Next one up is The Guest list which sounds ok, so I got on to the book store I use and ordered one for everyone. Should be here Saturday, ladies that live further out get theirs sent directly. 

Dinner is caramel chilli chicken....friend gave me her recipe, which I`ll alter slightly...add a few things, leave something out....then, it`ll be perfect  Doing butter roasted baby potatoes too.


Hope Lori made it home safe and sound.......


----------



## schumigirl

​
Janet.......I know you`ll be setting off early tomorrow.....so in case I don`t get the chance on the boards......hope you have the best time on your trip...you certainly deserve a fabulous trip.....have a cocktail for me   





Still cold outside tonight, but heating is on.

Had a taste of a new gin tonight, blackberry and raspberry.....lush. Only had a small one though.

Weather forecast next few days doesn`t look great, as long as it stays dry we`ll walk.

Caramel chilli chicken was lovely, I did add more jalapeno and ginger than was called for, so it was nice and spicy, but lacked real caramel flavour. Would make it again, and adapt it slightly too.

Doubt we`ll be up late tonight.


----------



## keishashadow

grabbed my new glasses that arrived earlier than expected & packing pretty much done.  Dental school did call me back, said I needed to fax a referral.  Ok, now I wait for the evaluation appt.   whole thing does tend to make me feel a bit weak in the knees lol

Need to deliver my pooch to DS house, will grab a pizza & hoagies and stay a bit to play with the kitties.  Then hopefully, sleep better than the last two nights before taking off tomorrow 

Carole - Happy to have cocktails for all!


cam757 said:


> I will be with the tall blonde haired guy and a teenage boy, so gives us a wave if you see us around.


Sounds good


schumigirl said:


> Made some strawberry lemonade


That sounds good too


Pumpkin1172 said:


> No test results yet...but I didn't expect anything yet today. Still feeling pretty cr!%&y. Seeing the lawn covered in snow again doesn't help either  I guess Mother nature is experiencing some menopausal periods again


Lol hope you get your results soon, has to be hard to wait for them.


Charade67 said:


> I feel like I need to drive to her doctor's office in SC, get a HIPAA consent form, take it to Mom and make her sign it, and take it back to her doctor's office. I don't understand how she can ve content with knowing so little about her health care.


You might be able to handle it online.  Does her health group/practice have online app?  Perhaps if u call the office they can direct you to the steps to initiate.


Charade67 said:


> once met a woman who bragged that her child had never had an ear infection and claimed it was because she breastfed. She shut up when I told her that B had never had one either and she was bottle fed.


My 2nd DS needed two sets of ear tubes, what that chick spouts is a fallacy.  My youngest DS has recurrent ear infections too.  Was explained it’s typically due to genetics, how the ear canal is shaped.  Extra bends in it encourage wax to build, resulting in infections often.


schumigirl said:


> We had hailstones last night.


They are disturbing to me.  Can’t remember where, maybe TX? Had them the size of softballs yesterday.


Lynne G said:


> So between the two of those, my arm does feel much better. So if that is the only side effect, I’m fine with it.


1st shot that pretty much the course of things.  Although i do know one person who got got sick.  Hoping your 2nd is a breeze


schumigirl said:


> caramel chilli chicken...


Not sure how i feel about that...how did it come out?  Was it a ‘chili’ or a dish with Carmel & chili seasoning...that sounds interesting


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> grabbed my new glasses that arrived earlier than expected & packing pretty much done.  Dental school did call me back, said I needed to fax a referral.  Ok, now I wait for the evaluation appt.   whole thing does tend to make me feel a bit weak in the knees lol
> 
> Need to deliver my pooch to DS house, will grab a pizza & hoagies and stay a bit to play with the kitties.  Then hopefully, sleep better than the last two nights before taking off tomorrow
> 
> Carole - Happy to have cocktails for all!
> 
> Sounds good
> 
> That sounds good too
> 
> Lol hope you get your results soon, has to be hard to wait for them.
> 
> You might be able to handle it online.  Does her health group/practice have online app?  Perhaps if u call the office they can direct you to the steps to initiate.
> 
> My 2nd DS needed two sets of ear tubes, what that chick spouts is a fallacy.  My youngest DS has recurrent ear infections too.  Was explained it’s typically due to genetics, how the ear canal is shaped.  Extra bends in it encourage wax to build, resulting in infections often.
> 
> They are disturbing to me.  Can’t remember where, maybe TX? Had them the size of softballs yesterday.
> 
> 1st shot that pretty much the course of things.  Although i do know one person who got got sick.  Hoping your 2nd is a breeze
> 
> Not sure how i feel about that...how did it come out?  Was it a ‘chili’ or a dish with Carmel & chili seasoning...that sounds interesting



Yes, chilli flakes and jalapenos. Have sent you the recipe I kind of followed....it has brown sugar and jalapeno`s in the recipe and as opposed to "chilli".....you won`t see me cook that as I hate chilli...one dish I never touch. 

The chicken and sauce are sweet and spicy, but as I wrote, I quadruple the ingredients to make it more saucy and miss out things like coriander (cilantro) It was nice but maybe a little too sweet. I`d cut back on the sugar next time. 

Please have a hurricane cocktail for me please....or any kind of margarita will do to be honest...

Have a safe flight and wonderful time.......


----------



## macraven

Keisha .....safe travels tomorrow!

Come back home with a tan.


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Keisha.  Enjoy!

Pumpkin, sending more feel better mummy dust your way. And no more snow.

Ooh, DH was lucky, not 5 minutes after he came home, quite the noisy rain and windy too. Phone flashed moderate rain and high wind warnings. Good thing all are chilling inside. Little one had her final at dinner time. Hence an easy late dinner, as had some bacon left over, so chopped it up, added some shredded cheese mixed with the rest iof the ground beef, and made my own bacon cheese burgers. Add a salad, and quick and filling meal. No bun for me though. I’m not fond of the white bread buns we buy, but the men make doubles with them. And they are also used by DH for his tomato and cheese sandwiches.

And a woot! Tomorrow, is an earlier day for me, thank goodness. I’m so ready for the end of the month and the end of the week days. Woot! Woot and yes, a Yay!

 

Have a very good night.  We be thinking the ghosts are about, wind is howling and rain pelting the windows.  Hope your night is quieter and not wet like mine, homies.


----------



## Charade67

I can't believe I am saying this again so soon, but it has been another sad day. I think I have mentioned my Facebook friend from the Girl Scout group who had ALS. I found out today that she passed away yesterday morning. I regret that I never got the chance to meet her in person. She lived here in VA, but a few hours away from me. 



schumigirl said:


> Yes, I hope the reason is because they got it all. Might be a good idea to do one of those consent forms as she may be missing something important. Hope she does much better now.


When I talked to her yesterday she sounded good, but was very tired because she had done a lot of walking. I may have to keep nagging her about the consent form.



Real food fans said:


> Charade it does sound like mum needs someone with her for appointments. I took both parents once dad stopped driving and they were happy about that but MIL would not allow anyone to know what was going on as she liked to exaggerate her needs - when she was diagnosed with dementia thankfully Kev was contacted by various bodies but it was terribly difficult.


 My Aunt was with her at the appointment, but she's not much better about remembering and understanding things. I wish my cousin had been able to go. 



Lynne G said:


> Well, woke up around 3am, with some aching in my arm, so took some medicine, and went back to sleep. Did wake up just before alarm, so told DH I’m doing a long hot shower. So between the two of those, my arm does feel much better. So if that is the only side effect, I’m fine with it.


 Hope that is it for you. I just had a sore arm and was a little tired. 



keishashadow said:


> grabbed my new glasses that arrived earlier than expected & packing pretty much done. Dental school did call me back, said I needed to fax a referral. Ok, now I wait for the evaluation appt. whole thing does tend to make me feel a bit weak in the knees lol


Sounds very frustrating. Dh has been having a similar issue with our dental company. He needs several crowns. 



keishashadow said:


> You might be able to handle it online. Does her health group/practice have online app? Perhaps if u call the office they can direct you to the steps to initiate.


I'll have to check. The problem will be getting my mom to do it. She is very technophobic. She won't even use a cell phone.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making an evening stop in!

Test results are in....and drum roll please  It's positive for covid  

So I'm still quarantining in the bedroom.  The rest of the family has their designated areas.  Hubby did give me a belly laugh....he ordered in pizza for supper, and delivered it to the bedroom wearing his full mudding rain suit, a close faced helmet WITH a mask underneath, and wearing my dishwashing gloves  Gotta make the best of it where we can lol.  
He also went outside to check on something in the shed, and I opened the window and started chanting " let me out, let me out "   So far the neighbors haven't called the cops on us.  I'm sure we will tell them across the fence.  

Spent most of the day on the phone with varying phonecalls.  UGH...now to tell my family I'm positive for covid.  That should go over really well 

I am feeling alright and no real serious symptoms yet.  DH and the boys are now quarantining and go for testing tomorrow.  



Charade67 said:


> My mother is going to drive me insane! She told me that the oncologist said that there would be no further treatments. I asked if that was because she was confident that it was all removed during surgery. Mom said she didn't know. Well, what exactly did the doctor say? Mom says that she told her so much stuff that she can't remember all of it. I feel like I need to drive to her doctor's office in SC, get a HIPAA consent form, take it to Mom and make her sign it, and take it back to her doctor's office. I don't understand how she can ve content with knowing so little about her health care.





Lynne G said:


> And so, no bright sunrise this morning. As a bit later this morning chance of rain, then later in the afternoon, more chances of rain. Then weather guy said will be a warm enough day, and a very windy Friday. As such, will be at least 10 degrees cooler with that wind. 77 is the high today, 70 tomorrow and 60 on Saturday. Eh, will keep those flip flops on my feet. And not the ones that were a shirt. So odd that delivery that was pictured here.


I am surprised that they would tell her that mush information without having another support person there for her.  I hope you are able to get answers to all of your questions.  I would have pages of questions if it was one of my parents.  


schumigirl said:


> Had a taste of a new gin tonight, blackberry and raspberry.....lush. Only had a small one though.


I am not a big gin fan....but that sounds delicious!!!!!!


Lynne G said:


> Ooh, DH was lucky, not 5 minutes after he came home, quite the noisy rain and windy too. Phone flashed moderate rain and high wind warnings. Good thing all are chilling inside. Little one had her final at dinner time. Hence an easy late dinner, as had some bacon left over, so chopped it up, added some shredded cheese mixed with the rest iof the ground beef, and made my own bacon cheese burgers. Add a salad, and quick and filling meal. No bun for me though. I’m not fond of the white bread buns we buy, but the men make doubles with them. And they are also used by DH for his tomato and cheese sandwiches.


We don't get lots of rain here, and I am not a good driver in it and yet on long road trips, I always used to seem to get the driving shifts during the rain.   Your dinner sounded good.  

Well, I think I'm going to work on my paint by number I got for xmas.  It's not like I have much else to do in my bedroom.  I'm trying to think of a way to get my sewing machine in here so I could at least to try keep busy for the next week sitting in this room!


----------



## Charade67

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Test results are in....and drum roll please  It's positive for covid





Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am feeling alright and no real serious symptoms yet. DH and the boys are now quarantining and go for testing tomorrow.


Not the answer we were hoping to hear. Prayers that you don't start feeling any worse. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am surprised that they would tell her that mush information without having another support person there for her. I hope you are able to get answers to all of your questions. I would have pages of questions if it was one of my parents.


She had my Aunt there with her, but that is really like having my mom times 2. I'm going to call her again tomorrow and see if I can get more information from her or my Aunt.


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin 
Hope you sail through the virus and limited discomforts!

Im assuming you will be off cooking duties, cleaning the house, laundry, etc

Hey, this sounds almost like you are on vacation...

Hope you do fine and get better soon!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> And a woot! Tomorrow, is an earlier day for me, thank goodness. I’m so ready for the end of the month and the end of the week days. Woot! Woot and yes, a Yay!
> 
> Have a very good night.  We be thinking the ghosts are about, wind is howling and rain pelting the windows.  Hope your night is quieter and not wet like mine, homies.



Rainy night here too.....woke me up a couple of times during the night.......nice you have an early finish today.




Charade67 said:


> I can't believe I am saying this again so soon, but it has been another sad day. I think I have mentioned my Facebook friend from the Girl Scout group who had ALS. I found out today that she passed away yesterday morning. I regret that I never got the chance to meet her in person. She lived here in VA, but a few hours away from me.
> 
> When I talked to her yesterday she sounded good, but was very tired because she had done a lot of walking. I may have to keep nagging her about the consent form.
> 
> My Aunt was with her at the appointment, but she's not much better about remembering and understanding things. I wish my cousin had been able to go.
> 
> Hope that is it for you. I just had a sore arm and was a little tired.
> 
> Sounds very frustrating. Dh has been having a similar issue with our dental company. He needs several crowns.
> 
> I'll have to check. The problem will be getting my mom to do it. She is very technophobic. She won't even use a cell phone.



What a shame Charade about your friend. Yes, it`s a shame you never met, as online friends can become as good a friends as real life ones. I know many that I`ve met on here and other sites have become very close friends. I`m sorry you`ve had another loss. 

The consent form does sound a good idea in your mum`s case. 





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making an evening stop in!
> 
> Test results are in....and drum roll please  It's positive for covid
> 
> So I'm still quarantining in the bedroom.  The rest of the family has their designated areas.  Hubby did give me a belly laugh....he ordered in pizza for supper, and delivered it to the bedroom wearing his full mudding rain suit, a close faced helmet WITH a mask underneath, and wearing my dishwashing gloves  Gotta make the best of it where we can lol.
> He also went outside to check on something in the shed, and I opened the window and started chanting " let me out, let me out "   So far the neighbors haven't called the cops on us.  I'm sure we will tell them across the fence.
> 
> Spent most of the day on the phone with varying phonecalls.  UGH...now to tell my family I'm positive for covid.  That should go over really well
> 
> I am feeling alright and no real serious symptoms yet.  DH and the boys are now quarantining and go for testing tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised that they would tell her that mush information without having another support person there for her.  I hope you are able to get answers to all of your questions.  I would have pages of questions if it was one of my parents.
> 
> I am not a big gin fan....but that sounds delicious!!!!!!
> 
> We don't get lots of rain here, and I am not a good driver in it and yet on long road trips, I always used to seem to get the driving shifts during the rain.   Your dinner sounded good.
> 
> Well, I think I'm going to work on my paint by number I got for xmas.  It's not like I have much else to do in my bedroom.  I'm trying to think of a way to get my sewing machine in here so I could at least to try keep busy for the next week sitting in this room!



lol...least you haven`t lost your sense of humour .....but what a shame you`re positive. But, at least you don`t feel too bad and fingers crossed the rest of the family don`t have it.

Don`t laugh, Tom and I both hate gin with a passion. Regular gin that is.....but the flavoured ones have no resemblance whatsoever to plain gin that only smells of perfume to us. The very dark fruity ones and Gordon`s Pink Gin are so fruity you wouldn`t think it was gin at all, which is why we enjoy them. Good top up of fizzy lemonade, some frozen fruits and lemon slices, and you have a party in a glass....

Hope you feel ok and don`t get any worse......yes getting your sewing machine would be ideal as you don`t feel too bad. 



Yes, rain bounced down some of the night and was heavy enough to wake me up.....but sun is shining this morning so hopefully it`s gone for the day. 

Today, not much planned, usual walk this morning, some phone calls to make and no idea what`s going to be eaten today at all. It`s just Tom and I for dinner tonight and tomorrow night, young uns have plans, so might make something like a hot curry for tomorrow night, Thai Red as I have the ingredients I think. Tonight, no idea. Won`t be a barbecue as we are so cold over here right now.

Cheese board for lunch as we picked up some nice cheeses yesterday, might throw in some parma ham and bits too. Won`t have time to make bread this morning though. 

Hope Janet has safe travels today and over a week in the heat and sunshine....

Last day of April.......


































Happy Friday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, it is a Friday!   Wahoo!  

And so, weather guy said the weather decided to put the air dryer on. 20 to 30 mph winds with 50 to 60 mph gusts. Expecting electric lines and trees to be down. And still that blowing wind is not blowing the clouds away. Cloudy day as well as a very windy one. Though one positive thing is that what I also heard at 6 am. It was 61 degrees out. Warm start. But not a hot enough day with that wind, as the high is only 7 degrees higher than at 6 this morning. And there is a wind chill temp. Eh, still will be wearing shorts and flip flops anyway.

Sad Charade, I’m sorry to hear your ALS mom friend passed away. Sending her family and friends my sympathies. I hope you do get more info about your mom from her and your Aunt. It is hard. We gave my mom a cell phone and iPad, but she was not very good with both. We had written directions for her, and she did not always take her phone when she was out. Hugs, hard taking care of a parent.

Oh no, Pumpkin, sorry to hear positive, and humor is a good thing when not feeling well.  I hope you feel good soon.   Hehe, I can see your DH all dressed in his hazmat suit.  At least you had dinner personally deliver to you.  Continued get well mummy dust sent to Pumpkin.  

Oooh house feels a bit warm.  No matter, happily drinking my tea, and bright enough out.  Not streaming sunlight through the window, but did hear wind whipping around the house.  

That most fabulous Friday homies.  Give a cheer, not only is it a Friday, but the end of this April showers month.  Yay, that means we will have May flowers.  Starting tomorrow!   Yay!  A month of not only celebrating our mom, but fiesta day too.  Woot!


----------



## macraven

It’s been a long winter, spring !
Will be pleased when typical weather returns to my area

temps not horrid but prefer the heat

Another weekend about to begin and looks like our usual pattern will start up

Have  had enough rain here

we did Arby’s for dinner last night
Was a change for us and it was good

grocery store run needed today so starting a list

hope all the homies are doing fine and wil have a great weekend

Keisha is off for fun going to Disney for vacation and her weather looks solid.

Hope all are doing fine and will enjoy the soon so be week end!


----------



## Charade67

Another night of poor sleep for me. I need to be cleaning, but will probably take a nap instead. 

Dh got paid today, so I need to pay some bills. He got some overload pay, so a large chunk of that will go into savings and be used for vacation expenses. Our Disney trip is completely paid for except for food. 

B has 2 more days of classes after today and then exams. Her last exam is on the 10th. I plan to go over there on the 11th and help her move out of her room. The students must be out of the dorms by the 12th. 

Hope everyone has a nice day today. It was crazy windy this morning, but I think it has finally calmed down some.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Pumpkin really hope you keep well in your isolation.  A sense of humour will certainly help.  

Charade I bet you are looking forward to getting B home. Hooray for funds to go into savings. I love seeing numbers grow! Sorry to hear of another sad loss.

Lynne definitely looking ahead to May.  A day of two halves here.  Sunny and bright this morning Kev cut the lawns but rain has just started heavily now.  Em and I went to a large M&S store as she had lots of gift cards to use.  It was fairly quiet and we had a good look round.  She got some nice clothes for Jacob and Lottie.  Persuaded her to get a new top for herself.

Looking forward to meeting up with our best friends tomorrow for lunch.  We are driving up to Yorkshire and will enjoy the trip.  Haven’t seen them since last summer though speak nearly every day.  She is the friend everyone needs - full of life and optimism and still teaching yoga at 70.

Happy weekend all.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yay, it is a Friday!   Wahoo!
> 
> And so, weather guy said the weather decided to put the air dryer on. 20 to 30 mph winds with 50 to 60 mph gusts. Expecting electric lines and trees to be down. And still that blowing wind is not blowing the clouds away. Cloudy day as well as a very windy one. Though one positive thing is that what I also heard at 6 am. It was 61 degrees out. Warm start. But not a hot enough day with that wind, as the high is only 7 degrees higher than at 6 this morning. And there is a wind chill temp. Eh, still will be wearing shorts and flip flops anyway.
> 
> Sad Charade, I’m sorry to hear your ALS mom friend passed away. Sending her family and friends my sympathies. I hope you do get more info about your mom from her and your Aunt. It is hard. We gave my mom a cell phone and iPad, but she was not very good with both. We had written directions for her, and she did not always take her phone when she was out. Hugs, hard taking care of a parent.
> 
> Oh no, Pumpkin, sorry to hear positive, and humor is a good thing when not feeling well.  I hope you feel good soon.   Hehe, I can see your DH all dressed in his hazmat suit.  At least you had dinner personally deliver to you.  Continued get well mummy dust sent to Pumpkin.
> 
> Oooh house feels a bit warm.  No matter, happily drinking my tea, and bright enough out.  Not streaming sunlight through the window, but did hear wind whipping around the house.
> 
> That most fabulous Friday homies.  Give a cheer, not only is it a Friday, but the end of this April showers month.  Yay, that means we will have May flowers.  Starting tomorrow!   Yay!  A month of not only celebrating our mom, but fiesta day too.  Woot!



That is a long running bug bear of ours. Mum often doesn`t carry her mobile phone with her when she goes out. So of course one of us will try and call her and no answer....no answer at home so we worry. She`s like a teenager at times and tells us she was fine, yes but we don`t know that......parenting the wrong way round. 

Hope it warms up soon for you.




macraven said:


> It’s been a long weather !
> Will be pleased when typical weather returns to my area
> 
> temps not horrid but but prefer the heat
> 
> Another weekend about to begin and looks like our usual pattern will start up
> 
> Have  had enough rain here
> 
> we did Arby’s for dinner last night
> Was a chanfor us and it was good
> 
> grocery store run needed today so starting a list
> 
> hope all the homies are doing fine and wil have a great weekend
> 
> Keisha is off for fun going to Disney for vacation and her weather looks solid.
> 
> Hope all are doing fine and will enjoy the soon so be week end!



We`ve never gone to an Arby`s in Florida for some reason. We did enjoy Cracker Barrel the couple of times we`ve gone to them, away from touristy areas too. 

Yep, our Keisha will be there as her flight was early am. Hot weather for both of you soon......





Ended up a busier day than planned. 

Got a little wet this morning as we did get out a walk, but rain came on so we abandoned the walk and came home. Friend txt to ask what we were having for lunch, told her charcuterie, but mainly cheese.....she said pack it up and come over.....she had lots of meat and no cheese.......so we drove over, joined forces and had a shared lunch half outside of their home with blankets wrapped around us and a huge pair of patio heaters. Rain had gone off by then and sun had come out, but still quite cold. 

It was a lovely surprise lunch out with them, had a visit with their horses who are so beautiful, then came home and made my calls. 

No need for a large dinner now as lunch was very filling between what we both had. Maybe make up a shrimp cocktail as I have some shrimp left, didn`t take them all over today, and maybe rumble up some ciabatta. 

Quiet night ahead for us. 

It`s a Bank Holiday weekend here and weather looks ok for Saturday and Sunday, but Monday not so good. We tend to avoid places on the Bank Holiday Mondays if weather is good as everywhere gets so busy. But, looks like rain. 

Hope everyone is having a lovely Friday.......


----------



## Lynne G

My lunchtime walk, as decided to walk along the path in the park next to the river.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> My lunchtime walk, as decided to walk along the path in the park next to the river.
> View attachment 571630


What a pretty place for a walk. It looks so peaceful.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.....nice pic, looks nice for a walk.



Chatty night tonight after all.....had a few zoom chats to cousins over the other side of the country, always interesting. One works for the police, she’s with CID and is always so busy, so it’s nice to sit for an hour and chat about things. Chatted to my mum too and she’s doing great which is good to hear. 

Still cold here tonight and read that the UK is to be as cold as Russia on Monday. Not looking forward to that......

Almost time for bed here.......


----------



## macraven

Spent the day doing a lot of cleaning a couple of upstairs rooms 

Lost track of the time.

long story short.... just now doing kitchen clean up.

Hope all the homies are doing fine!


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, late night dinner for Mac.  Kitchen clean up no fun, no matter the hour.  

And so, kids very chatty and I’m tired.

Good night homies.  Yay, the weekend is here!


----------



## macraven

Lynne yea it was a late dinner for us tonight !
.... but I made him a couple of drinks and don’t think he could tell what time it was when we finally did eat.

No leftovers tonight so will be cooking again on Saturday


----------



## Robo56

Good Friday night Sans family 





Pumpkin1172 said:


> You must be the fun Auntie!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to be that Auntie!!!!!!!!!!! Your wonderful to be that person for them. Every family need " one " of those people.



I hope I’m the fun Auntie......LOL......Sounds like you will be one of those Aunties too. I sure do Enjoy spending time with my little buddy.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Other than that...pretty uneventful night. Older DS wrote his last exam and is now a second year electrician. So he gets a raise when he goes back to work on Monday. He was the top of his class. Pretty proud of that kid. Trades people in the coming years will be in VERY high demand. Hopefully he keeps on his game plan.



Congratulations to your son.




schumigirl said:


> Sounds like a joy spending time with the great nephew.....he sounds adorable.



He is so fun. It’s is so wonderful to see him exploring everything around him. He is a very smart little fella.




Lynne G said:


> And sister bought these neat plants when we went to the plant store:




What kind of flower plant is that?




Charade67 said:


> When I lived in Miami we would see the tiny lizards all the time. They would get in the house a lot. Annoying, but harmless.



Yes, they do find their way in the house sometimes.




Charade67 said:


> I also decided to buy a couple of shirts to wear to Disney. I found one that I really like, but not sure if I am brave enough to wear. It's a little snarky.



Be fearless and buy it.




Realfoodfans said:


> Thank you all for good wishes for nephew’s new baby. Yes Mac always precious and just sorry he moved away as not easy to visit now.



Congratulations on the new baby in the family.




bobbie68 said:


> I was very excited this week, I was able to score tickets to the Velocicoaster annual passholder preview 2nd to the 5th. I am not sure if Liv is going, she has exams starting. Charlie might go but Brian and I are defitnely going. I hope they have it organized good. I will let everyone know how it is. We go on the 2nd I hope the first day isn't the crazy one.



Nice score on the AP preview tickets. Please do come back and share your views on the new coaster.




bobbie68 said:


> Robbie Nice that you had time with your great nephew, enjoy as much as you can. Sorry about your flowers, I hope your cold weather goes away. We have a community pool in ours but it is rather small for the amount of homes. I am glad that we have our own, Brian has a harder time with them. I am more adaptable to ones. Lazy days are always needed. Have a great evening.



Are weather has Improved nicely. It has warmed up.

The pool in the community we live in has a very large pool that has swim lanes. It is never busy and I’am thankful for that.  I enjoy swimming so it has been very nice to have so close.




J'aime Paris said:


> It's been busier than I could have imagined! We made a huge decision to sell both of our condos......
> We've been swamped for days to get them in pristine shape and ready to sell. The listings are active and showings will begin Wednesday morning.
> 
> The market is so incredibly hot down here right now. We went round and round with the pros and cons, but decided we will take the earnings from the condos and reinvest.
> It's bittersweet for me....I love this place! And I'm getting teary eyed thinking about it...



I know it has to be hard letting go of your condos.

I don’t think you will have any problems selling. As you said the market down south is hot. Two houses went up for sell in our gated community and they were gone in 48 hours.

The sellers market is on. People are coming from New York and New Jersey and making cash offers on homes for almost double the asking price.

Good luck to you and hubby on your sells.




keishashadow said:


> Good Monday all . Catching up after a rather horrible week that had family member in hospital two days. Think on right track now at least but eeeeek. Moving forward thru what seems to be inevitable garbage hitting the fan before a trip lol



Keisha hope you family member is doing better.....prayers for speedy recovery.




keishashadow said:


> Oh my, scary stuff. is It anacondas or Pythons lurking in tthe FL swamps



Pythons so big they are trying to swallow medium size Gators.




macraven said:


> I’ll be standing next to charade while others are doing that coaster ride...
> 
> we will hold their bags or belongings for them
> 
> we will do that because we are good homies



There might be a few bag holders......LOL




Realfoodfans said:


> We have very long waiting lists here now for investigations but if I lose consciousness again have to go straight there. Could pay privately as we have a very good private hospital nearby but stable at the moment.



Sending prayers your way that you get the Cardiac help you need.




schumigirl said:


> And today our lovely macraven is celebrating a special day as it`s her wedding anniversary...



Happy Belated Anniversary wishes to Mac and her hubby






Realfoodfans said:


> Our nephew FaceTimed last night - baby is absolutely gorgeous but still in the hospital as not feeding sufficiently and they are disappointed as having to supplement feeds. I said the same happens a lot with early babies not quite ready to face the world - but I remember being tearful myself all those years ago when I had to give Em bottles. Didn’t stress about it with DS.



Beautiful baby......sending prayers that the little one starts doing better. Sometimes it takes a few tries before they get going well.




keishashadow said:


> Early am dentist appt again today. Swelling subsided around the one molar, able to toss some more resin on it. Not root canaled, was quite sensitive for a bit there.



Hope you get your dental issues sorted out.




Lynne G said:


> Got my Pfizer first shot and now waiting for another 8 minutes or so. Alarm set for 15 minutes that goes off when you are done. Doctor that did shot I think could be my kid. She was so young, but very nice, as I hate shots. Was easy, and about less than a 5 minute drive. Little one with me, as done classes and oddly has finals on Friday, then the o



Good luck on your injections Lynne.




Lynne G said:


> Well, woke up around 3am, with some aching in my arm, so took some medicine, and went back to sleep. Did wake up just before alarm, so told DH I’m doing a long hot shower. So between the two of those, my arm does feel much better. So if that is the only side effect, I’m fine with it.



Hope your arm feels better soon.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Test results are in....and drum roll please  It's positive for covid
> 
> So I'm still quarantining in the bedroom. The rest of the family has their designated areas. Hubby did give me a belly laugh....he ordered in pizza for supper, and delivered it to the bedroom wearing his full mudding rain suit, a close faced helmet WITH a mask underneath, and wearing my dishwashing gloves  Gotta make the best of it where we can lol.
> He also went outside to check on something in the shed, and I opened the window and started chanting " let me out, let me out "  So far the neighbors haven't called the cops on us. I'm sure we will tell them across the fence.
> 
> Spent most of the day on the phone with varying phonecalls. UGH...now to tell my family I'm positive for covid. That should go over really well
> 
> I am feeling alright and no real serious symptoms yet. DH and the boys are now quarantining and go for testing tomorrow.



Sorry to hear you got positive Covid results. I hope you don’t get to sick. Sending lots of get well wishes to you.

The fact you and your hubby have such a good sense of humor helps a lot. Laughter is good medicine.




Lynne G said:


> My lunchtime walk, as decided to walk along the path in the park next to the river.



Pretty area to walk in Lynne.




schumigirl said:


> Chatted to my mum too and she’s doing great which is good to hear.
> 
> Still cold here tonight and read that the UK is to be as cold as Russia on Monday. Not looking forward to that......



So nice to hear you mum is doing great. Hopefully the cold weather won’t last long.

Happy trails to Keisha and hubby. Enjoy your vacation.






Schumi I laugh every time I look at this. That’s what I have felt like past number of days LOL




Have a good night everyone. I will leave on the light.


----------



## macraven

Robbie is such a nice homie to leave the light on

(I hate stubbing my toes after midnight)


----------



## Charade67

That’s a great nightlight. How did I miss posting that one back when I was leaving the light on?


----------



## Charade67

It’s officially May. I can finally say I’m going to Disney this month.


----------



## macraven

Woot for charade 
Her count down has begun!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Nice to see Robo calling in.

Well done Mac on all that cleaning.  I feel good when a room has been “bottomed” as we say here.

Hoping Pumpkin is feeling better today.

Hooray for a Disney countdown Charade. We have a Disney chalkboard for a daily countdown when we go.

Good news from nephew they were allowed home yesterday.  DB and SIL on their way down today - luckily their DIL family have an apartment that is for sale and empty nearby and they will stay there  for just a couple of nights.

We are driving up to Yorkshire this morning. Just want to stop for some flowers on the way.

Happy weekend all x


----------



## macraven

Good Morning sleepy heads 

I’ll come back at noontime and see you then!

Hope all are fine!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot! Charade’s month to enjoy vacation.

Woot to hear from Robo.

Yay for new baby to see grandparents, Julie. Nice to take advantage of housing while visiting their baby grandchild.


Absolutely beautiful sunrise and sun streaming into window with so bright.  45 out, and another brisk windy feeling day.  But at least the clouds were blown outta here, and a clear sunrise was seen, and a peak out a few minutes ago, and still a glorious blue sky. 

Not much planned. Some get the trash out, pick up some ordered items that came in, and do some grocery shopping with a gas refill. Typical Saturday. And a perfect one too.

 

Woot!  Yay the first day of May!

Oh and Good Morning, and yes, I’ve had more than two cups of tea so far.


----------



## Charade67

Time for a new countdown.


----------



## J'aime Paris

The lost soul has found her way back!!

I just quickly scanned at least a half dozen pages....a lot happens in a few days on the SANS.
A quick shout out to Mac and her DH for a very happy anniversary!
Precious, beautiful baby photo!
Wishing good health to anyone dealing with doctors, sickness, etc.....
Great vacations to those who have some fun planned!!

We worked incredibly hard and got the condos all ship shape to sell!
We have a cash offer on one unit, and the inspection is scheduled for Monday.  If all goes smoothly, we will close in 2.5 weeks
The other condo got an offer with a contingency, which we rejected.  We have another offer, to which we gave a counter offer.  And a showing is set for this morning.  Possibly one of these will be "the one".
It's mind blowing how quickly it seems to be progressing!  I may have seen the places for the last time...

DD and 3 friends drove 17 hours to the condos for one last celebration.  They left Milwaukee on Thursday at 1pm, and arrived in Alabama on Friday at 6am.  I'm happy they are able to have some fun before finals week and DDs graduation.

I had my second Covid shot on Thursday.  Apart from a sore arm again, no side effects.  Very thankful for that!

DH and I are going to a Kentucky Derby party today.  I need to get my derby hat out from the basement. Should be a fun time!

Happy Sunny Saturday to all!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Paris, good to hear sales are doing okay.  Say Southern real estate is a sellers market and many going cash sale double the asking price.  Good luck you get great offers.  And yay for second shot.  Mine is in a few weeks, and also hope no side effects or just the soreness I also had in my arm, as the only I felt.  

Such a good day so far.  Went for a walk, shorts still on, as a bit cool feeling, but with the bright sun, such a beautiful Spring day, even with the high being 63.


----------



## macraven

Lori... did you buy a lot of the sausage while in Alabama?

nice countdown pic charade!


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all checking in, having great time. Rope dropped MK & Polished off everything we wanted to do before noon. Did see a slap down fight in buzz lightyear over social distancing  disturbing

Room view, the upgrade I politely declined from
Avis-a tank, had our own boat to MK!  
Take care all


----------



## Charade67

Happy Saturday!

We were going to go see a musical at the university today until dh realized that he bought tickets for next Saturday. So instead we decided to do some vacation shopping. We picked up shampoo, sunscreen, and other things needed for the trip. Dh also bought a couple of swimsuits. We also dropped off some storage containers with B so she could start packing up her dorm room.



macraven said:


> Woot for charade
> Her count down has begun!


 3 weeks from today. 


Realfoodfans said:


> Hooray for a Disney countdown Charade. We have a Disney chalkboard for a daily countdown when we go.


 I have 2 apps on my phone. One is for Disney and the other for Unoversal.



J'aime Paris said:


> We worked incredibly hard and got the condos all ship shape to sell!


 Hope the sales go quickly and smoothly. 



J'aime Paris said:


> I had my second Covid shot on Thursday. Apart from a sore arm again, no side effects. Very thankful for that!


 Awesome



keishashadow said:


> Hey all checking in, having great time. Rope dropped MK & Polished off everything we wanted to do before noon. Did see a slap down fight in buzz lightyear over social distancing disturbing


 Yikes. Hope it didn't get too far out of hand.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Hey all checking in, having great time. Rope dropped MK & Polished off everything we wanted to do before noon. Did see a slap down fight in buzz lightyear over social distancing  disturbing
> 
> Room view, the upgrade I politely declined from
> Avis-a tank, had our own boat to MK!
> Take care all
> View attachment 571897View attachment 571898View attachment 571899


I would have guessed you would have gone with the truck
Lots of protection in it for orlando driving ...

Super nice view from your hotel room!
Have a great vacation!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot, live from Keisha reporting.  Glad you had a great time so far.  Nice score on view and ride.

Robo, the plant is called Spice Baby Viburnum.  The flowers smell nice, and when fully grown, about 5 feet tall.  She put them along a fence she wants to have color in front of.  Supposed to be not of interest to deer.  She has a problem with deer enjoying her garden, and they get close to the house, they don’t care if even on the back deck.

Yay for Charade doing some shopping for vacation.

Hmm, was asked what for dinner. Did pasta for lunch, with salad, as more like a late brunch, yeah 2 pm one. Slow starting adult kids in my house. Have no idea. May go out and get a steak. The grocery shopping this morning did not get any meat. Or may just throw some chicken on the grill. Not really hungry as did stop by the soft pretzel place and brought home warm pretzels. Sipping some tea, as while little one says house feels warm, I don’t think so.

Have that super Saturday night homies.


----------



## keishashadow

Pumpkin1172 said:


> am feeling alright and no real serious symptoms yet. DH and the boys are now quarantining and go for testing tomorrow.


Aw, sorry to hear. Hang in there!  Let the family baby you


macraven said:


> Keisha is off for fun going to Disney for vacation and her weather looks solid.


H
O
T



Charade67 said:


> 3 weeks from today.
> Yikes. Hope it didn't get too far out of hand.


Soon for you! 

Something I never expected to see in WDW or anywhere else for that matter. Larger group baiting a small family, repeatedly for observing the signage on floor re social distancing.

Definite racial undertones, the word that should never be uttered, was. The man it was addressed to then, literally, lost it then and took a swing at the antagonist.

Glad I had no kids along to witness that spectacle


----------



## Lynne G

Ugh, Keisha.  Just because in a theme park, no need for such behavior anywhere.  Glad no kids watching adults on bad behavior.  Shakes head.  People should be kind to each other.  

And so, chicken it was. Some with mashed taters, some in a roll with tomatoes and lettuce, some in a taco, with bacon, lettuce and tomatoes, and I think he put some ranch sauce on it or maybe he did not. Then an evening walk down the street for some sweet. Guy opened a gelato place last year. Makes it every day, so you never know the flavors, though he always has vanilla and chocolate. I had strawberry lemon. Mostly tasted only the strawberry, but was just the perfect not too sweet treat.

And now a more quiet house, but for the kids talking with their online friends, online game playing, and DH is passed out in front of the TV. So, little screen viewing for me, then bedtime. Had my last cup of tea, and my pajama on, as bed time now not far away.

Light left on, so all can see if a loo need or refrigerator need it be in the wee hours.  Good Night homies.

 Night Owls, time to post.


----------



## macraven

I thought everyone sat up late on a Saturday night..


----------



## Charade67

I’m still up.


----------



## macraven

So don’t go to bed before midnight...
You need to be in training for late hours as your trip is this month

You’ll be going from eastern time zone to Pacific time zone


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> You’ll be going from eastern time zone to Pacific time zone


I’m just going to Orlando


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> I’m just going to Orlando


Oops sorry
Thought you had another California vacation for this year


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Oops sorry
> Thought you had another California vacation for this year


Not this year, but I do want to go back to Disneyland some day. They will be opening the new Avengers campus soon.


----------



## macraven

I used to think I wanted to fly west and do Disneyland.
Now I don’t think I ever will get to there.
It’s not a solo trip I could handle.

Last time I went to California was eons ago 
Traffic was not as bad back then like it is now

We have a prediction for a couple of days of rain this week
It will keep our temps down.
I’m not complaining about that.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all.  Yinz guys stayed up late & slept in eh? Lol

Up with the birds to grab a boarding group for RoTR, best one ever. Pressure is off lol

DL just opened for locals. Hope they soon are able to open it up to all. It’s a special place, have enjoyed our visits   Toss in Vegas & it ticks off multiple boxes lol. Have driven in the latter, would never bother in LA, traffic just too heavy for our tastes

Them dropping the APs & rumors re legacy sort of purchase thing going forward (possibly with WDW following suit) is disconcerning We rely on having an AP in WDW.

had sticker shock seeing price of DSs PH for September. 4 day (6 with the 2day free promo at least) was just shy of $550.


----------



## macraven

Ouch for that price!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh that price should be an AP.  Have lots of fun today Keisha.  Yay for getting that boarding group number.  

Glorious sunny start, and most of the wash has been done. And a proper Spring day, as 82 the high temp. Still sleeping kids, but DH just went out to mow grass. Think it’s late enough in the morning.

And so, that typical Sunday routine for us, trash goes to the curb and all ready for week day routines, well older one finishes up his classes and little one has her last final on Friday. Then lazy week days will be their routine until the summer. Seems summer camp is a go this year. It is a beautiful large camp, so I think they can even eat outside. I think I remember before they built the cafeteria, the kids ate in an open tent. Not many times the kids need to be inside, so with the adults most likely all vaccinated, I guess they have enough kids that it makes sense to have the camp this summer. And a woot! As NYC trip is just two weeks before that summer work starts. Camp always runs from last week of June to second week of August. So little one should get a week before back to her university routine. She is highly thinking about commuting too. At least a train monthly pass or set of tickets, with home room and board, should be cheaper than if she rented down there, and I gave her weekly money for food and a few train tickets for ride home. She has until July to make that choice. Most rental places go from beginning of August to end of May. School has said in person classes, but we will see if virtual still in place for all or some. As far as said, older one’s college has not said they are opening the campus for in person classes, so I can see him still being virtual at least this Fall semester. DH and my work has said, while not saying yet, may be seeing the start to all coming back this Fall. 


Just thankful we still limit our inside store and mall time and still not comfortable dining inside. With this nicer weather is not uncomfortable eating outside. And many places now have tables and chairs outside, some with umbrellas or open tent like, so no sun, and maybe no rain falls on you while chowing down. Though where the sun is, may still have some tables still in the sun for a period of time. Many also have lights and heaters spread among the tables. We are permitted indoor dining, limit on number allowed in, still in place. There are some places we are looking forward to eating inside. Those, we found, takeout food is not their forte, and so we will get there to eat one of theses days, just not later, not sooner. 


Ooh, know Schumi is not a English football fan, but surprised to see my news is showing protesters are inside the stadium, messing up the pitch, breaking camera equipment, and taking other things in and around the field. I understand protesting, but outside in the streets, being peaceful with no damage, should be the way to show support. The last afternoon game may be delayed or cancelled. Game to be in 20 minutes. Sad, I understand the need to show owner dislike, but game should be played without disruption. Seems doubt game will be played, or at least not as scheduled.

Ooh time to see if kids are up, and DH got out of shower, as was stinky smelling from the mowing and ground clean up.  Time for brunch or a second breakfast.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Paris, good to hear sales are doing okay.  Say Southern real estate is a sellers market and many going cash sale double the asking price.  Good luck you get great offers.  And yay for second shot.  Mine is in a few weeks, and also hope no side effects or just the soreness I also had in my arm, as the only I felt.
> 
> Such a good day so far.  Went for a walk, shorts still on, as a bit cool feeling, but with the bright sun, such a beautiful Spring day, even with the high being 63.


Thank you!  Lots of action so far!



macraven said:


> Lori... did you buy a lot of the sausage while in Alabama?
> 
> nice countdown pic charade!


Yes, I bought 4 packages for home!  Made a batch of red beans, rice and conecuh while at the condos.  Such good stuff!



keishashadow said:


> Hey all checking in, having great time. Rope dropped MK & Polished off everything we wanted to do before noon. Did see a slap down fight in buzz lightyear over social distancing  disturbing
> 
> Room view, the upgrade I politely declined from
> Avis-a tank, had our own boat to MK!
> Take care all
> View attachment 571897View attachment 571898View attachment 571899


I would have taken that in hot second, lol!  I love big tanks!



Charade67 said:


> Happy Saturday!
> 
> We were going to go see a musical at the university today until dh realized that he bought tickets for next Saturday. So instead we decided to do some vacation shopping. We picked up shampoo, sunscreen, and other things needed for the trip. Dh also bought a couple of swimsuits. We also dropped off some storage containers with B so she could start packing up her dorm room.
> 
> 3 weeks from today.
> I have 2 apps on my phone. One is for Disney and the other for Unoversal.
> 
> Hope the sales go quickly and smoothly.
> 
> Awesome
> 
> Yikes. Hope it didn't get too far out of hand.


Hope those 3 weeks go fast!   4 weeks and 1 day for us!!



Lynne G said:


> Woot, live from Keisha reporting.  Glad you had a great time so far.  Nice score on view and ride.
> 
> Robo, the plant is called Spice Baby Viburnum.  The flowers smell nice, and when fully grown, about 5 feet tall.  She put them along a fence she wants to have color in front of.  Supposed to be not of interest to deer.  She has a problem with deer enjoying her garden, and they get close to the house, they don’t care if even on the back deck.
> 
> Yay for Charade doing some shopping for vacation.
> 
> Hmm, was asked what for dinner. Did pasta for lunch, with salad, as more like a late brunch, yeah 2 pm one. Slow starting adult kids in my house. Have no idea. May go out and get a steak. The grocery shopping this morning did not get any meat. Or may just throw some chicken on the grill. Not really hungry as did stop by the soft pretzel place and brought home warm pretzels. Sipping some tea, as while little one says house feels warm, I don’t think so.
> 
> Have that super Saturday night homies.


Love warm soft pretzels....with gooey cheese and maybe some mustard...yes, please!



keishashadow said:


> Aw, sorry to hear. Hang in there!  Let the family baby you
> 
> H
> O
> T
> 
> 
> Soon for you!
> 
> Something I never expected to see in WDW or anywhere else for that matter. Larger group baiting a small family, repeatedly for observing the signage on floor re social distancing.
> 
> Definite racial undertones, the word that should never be uttered, was. The man it was addressed to then, literally, lost it then and took a swing at the antagonist.
> 
> Glad I had no kids along to witness that spectacle


Bad behavior is ugly to witness.   And extra sad at a destination filled with kiddos.  Hope the remainder of trip is without issues.



Lynne G said:


> Ugh, Keisha.  Just because in a theme park, no need for such behavior anywhere.  Glad no kids watching adults on bad behavior.  Shakes head.  People should be kind to each other.
> 
> And so, chicken it was. Some with mashed taters, some in a roll with tomatoes and lettuce, some in a taco, with bacon, lettuce and tomatoes, and I think he put some ranch sauce on it or maybe he did not. Then an evening walk down the street for some sweet. Guy opened a gelato place last year. Makes it every day, so you never know the flavors, though he always has vanilla and chocolate. I had strawberry lemon. Mostly tasted only the strawberry, but was just the perfect not too sweet treat.
> 
> And now a more quiet house, but for the kids talking with their online friends, online game playing, and DH is passed out in front of the TV. So, little screen viewing for me, then bedtime. Had my last cup of tea, and my pajama on, as bed time now not far away.
> 
> Light left on, so all can see if a loo need or refrigerator need it be in the wee hours.  Good Night homies.
> 
> Night Owls, time to post.


Haven't had gelato in ages.  Sounds really good!



keishashadow said:


> Morning all.  Yinz guys stayed up late & slept in eh? Lol
> 
> Up with the birds to grab a boarding group for RoTR, best one ever. Pressure is off lol
> 
> DL just opened for locals. Hope they soon are able to open it up to all. It’s a special place, have enjoyed our visits   Toss in Vegas & it ticks off multiple boxes lol. Have driven in the latter, would never bother in LA, traffic just too heavy for our tastes
> 
> Them dropping the APs & rumors re legacy sort of purchase thing going forward (possibly with WDW following suit) is disconcerning We rely on having an AP in WDW.
> 
> had sticker shock seeing price of DSs PH for September. 4 day (6 with the 2day free promo at least) was just shy of $550.


Great job on RoTR boarding pass!!



Lynne G said:


> Ooh that price should be an AP.  Have lots of fun today Keisha.  Yay for getting that boarding group number.
> 
> Glorious sunny start, and most of the wash has been done. And a proper Spring day, as 82 the high temp. Still sleeping kids, but DH just went out to mow grass. Think it’s late enough in the morning.
> 
> And so, that typical Sunday routine for us, trash goes to the curb and all ready for week day routines, well older one finishes up his classes and little one has her last final on Friday. Then lazy week days will be their routine until the summer. Seems summer camp is a go this year. It is a beautiful large camp, so I think they can even eat outside. I think I remember before they built the cafeteria, the kids ate in an open tent. Not many times the kids need to be inside, so with the adults most likely all vaccinated, I guess they have enough kids that it makes sense to have the camp this summer. And a woot! As NYC trip is just two weeks before that summer work starts. Camp always runs from last week of June to second week of August. So little one should get a week before back to her university routine. She is highly thinking about commuting too. At least a train monthly pass or set of tickets, with home room and board, should be cheaper than if she rented down there, and I gave her weekly money for food and a few train tickets for ride home. She has until July to make that choice. Most rental places go from beginning of August to end of May. School has said in person classes, but we will see if virtual still in place for all or some. As far as said, older one’s college has not said they are opening the campus for in person classes, so I can see him still being virtual at least this Fall semester. DH and my work has said, while not saying yet, may be seeing the start to all coming back this Fall.
> 
> 
> Just thankful we still limit our inside store and mall time and still not comfortable dining inside. With this nicer weather is not uncomfortable eating outside. And many places now have tables and chairs outside, some with umbrellas or open tent like, so no sun, and maybe no rain falls on you while chowing down. Though where the sun is, may still have some tables still in the sun for a period of time. Many also have lights and heaters spread among the tables. We are permitted indoor dining, limit on number allowed in, still in place. There are some places we are looking forward to eating inside. Those, we found, takeout food is not their forte, and so we will get there to eat one of theses days, just not later, not sooner.
> 
> 
> Ooh, know Schumi is not a English football fan, but surprised to see my news is showing protesters are inside the stadium, messing up the pitch, breaking camera equipment, and taking other things in and around the field. I understand protesting, but outside in the streets, being peaceful with no damage, should be the way to show support. The last afternoon game may be delayed or cancelled. Game to be in 20 minutes. Sad, I understand the need to show owner dislike, but game should be played without disruption. Seems doubt game will be played, or at least not as scheduled.
> 
> Ooh time to see if kids are up, and DH got out of shower, as was stinky smelling from the mowing and ground clean up.  Time for brunch or a second breakfast.


Fully support peaceful protesting....
ruining property and the subsequent violence that seems to follow is unnecessary, and takes the focus away from the reason for protesting.





The Kentucky Derby party was a good time!  My horse won $45.  Not big stakes, all just for fun...
Saw some friends I hadn't seen in a very long time.  It was so nice catching up!  I laughed until my guts hurt....such great stories from years past!

Mostly a work around the house type day, DH and I have some chores to do.  I'll take the dogs for a walk since the weather is perfect today, and looks like rain for Monday.

We are thinking of going out to supper tonight.  Our 24th anniversary is tomorrow, but Monday isn't an ideal day.  Many restaurants are closed on Mondays, and DH gets back into the workweek mode.  So tonight makes more sense.  We will decide a bit later on...

Time to empty the dishwasher and see if the laundry is ready for the dryer.
Have a restful Sunday!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Anniversary, Paris.  Yeah, we celebrate on day if can, if not, another day.  Enjoy dinner out.  And must be laundry day.  I think I’m done, but not sure if kids have any to wash.  I always enjoy a fresh washed towel for my shower, and sheets have been changed.  Hope to be a restful day as well.


----------



## schumigirl

Quick drive by......

Glad you won at the Derby Lori, enjoy dinner if you go out tonight and Keisha has a lovely view.....nice! 

Rain is back here and tomorrow although a Bank Holiday, weather looks not very nice to say the least. Glad we have no plans......

Skies are pitch black with cloud heading in from the sea....very ominous looking. 

About to put tv on and watch final episode of Line of Duty tonight.......looking forward to this one, hope it doesn`t disappoint.


----------



## macraven

Lori celebrate two days for your Monday anniversary!
Today and tomorrow sounds good to me.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick stop in!

Feeling better today.  Friday and Saturday I felt horrendous.  Horrible migraine with fever/chill periods.  That finally broke late last night.  Today I'm weak and light headed.  But I did shower, and spend some time sitting outside enjoying the sunshine we have today and spent some time working on a paint by number the kids got me for xmas.  NO better time to do it than while quarantining and watching FireFly Lane on Netflix.  



Charade67 said:


> It’s officially May. I can finally say I’m going to Disney this month.


That is soooo exciting!!!!!  The days will fly by now.


keishashadow said:


> Up with the birds to grab a boarding group for RoTR, best one ever. Pressure is off lol
> 
> DL just opened for locals. Hope they soon are able to open it up to all. It’s a special place, have enjoyed our visits Toss in Vegas & it ticks off multiple boxes lol. Have driven in the latter, would never bother in LA, traffic just too heavy for our tastes


Congrats on the boarding group score.  That's a pretty hot commodity.  



J'aime Paris said:


> We are thinking of going out to supper tonight. Our 24th anniversary is tomorrow, but Monday isn't an ideal day. Many restaurants are closed on Mondays, and DH gets back into the workweek mode. So tonight makes more sense. We will decide a bit later on...



Happy Anniversary for tomorrow.  I hope you were able to get to a nice restaurant for a great celebratory meal.  Good luck with the sale of your condos.  

Lynne...it sounds like your plans are starting to come together.  It's great that the summer camps are going to open this summer.  It is time for some regularity of life to come back again.  

@schumi....I hope that your dark skies didn't last too long.  We are supposed to get some rain tonight.  I know we are needing some here.  I am just glad to see the trees start to bud and show a little bit of green.  

Well....I think I'm going to find another series to watch on netflix.  Not sure what yet....or watch something on Disney+ on the laptop.  No smart tv in the bedroom - so I'm stuck with what our cable provides or whatever I can stream on the laptop.  

Take care everyone!!!!   I hope to check in again tomorrow.


----------



## keishashadow

Waiting for the electrical water parade  has to share my dream car in the parking lot today!   Also, another great meal at bonefish, crab cake appetizer scarfed down before I could take a picture lol. wish we had a close location at home 
Also, two nights in a row appears firework testing in Epcot



Jamie happy anniversary tomorrow!
Pumpkin Aw sorry you’re fighting it off.  Get well soon



Lynne G said:


> And a woot! As NYC trip is just two weeks before that summer work starts. Camp always runs from last week of June to second week of August. So little one should get a week before back to her university routine. She is highly thinking about commuting too. At least a train monthly pass or set of tickets, with home room and board, should be cheaper than if she rented down there, and I gave her weekly money for food and a few train tickets for ride home. She has until July to make that choice.


Sounds like a good plan of attack to me


J'aime Paris said:


> The Kentucky Derby party was a good time! My horse won $45. Not big stakes, all just for fun...


We got seriously hosed, as one is won’t to do with exotic bets. Had fun tho in the process


macraven said:


> Lori celebrate two days for your Monday anniversary!
> Today and tomorrow sounds good to me.


Another good plan!


----------



## Lynne G

Glad you are feeling better Pumpkin.  Hope you find something good to watch.

Ooh another recap from Keisha.  Glad to hear having good food and fun times.  Enjoy that warm Fla sun.  We luckily had 85 degree day.  Ah, nothing like now paying for the AC and not the heater.

Trash has left the house, awaiting pick up tomorrow morning. Trash trucks tend to start to come around by 7:30am.

Hope all have a good night’s sleep. That marvelous Monday feeling coming to you tomorrow.


Yeah, I keep switching channels tonight. Getting close to my bedtime.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> I used to think I wanted to fly west and do Disneyland.
> Now I don’t think I ever will get to there.
> It’s not a solo trip I could handle.


I hope you are able to get out there some day. It was a really fun experience for us. Maybe take some family members with you. 



keishashadow said:


> Up with the birds to grab a boarding group for RoTR, best one ever. Pressure is off


Congrats. I hope we are able to get one. Any tips?



Lynne G said:


> School has said in person classes, but we will see if virtual still in place for all or some. As far as said, older one’s college has not said they are opening the campus for in person classes, so I can see him still being virtual at least this Fall semester. DH and my work has said, while not saying yet, may be seeing the start to all coming back this Fall.


 We are supposed to be operating  as "normal" next year. I really hope the school can make good on that promise. I would really like B to have at least one normal college year. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Hope those 3 weeks go fast! 4 weeks and 1 day for us!!


I'm sorry our paths won't cross. 



J'aime Paris said:


> The Kentucky Derby party was a good time! My horse won $45. Not big stakes, all just for fun...


 Congrats on the win. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Our 24th anniversary is tomorrow,


 Happy anniversary!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Feeling better today.


Great news!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well....I think I'm going to find another series to watch on netflix. Not sure what yet....or watch something on Disney+ on the laptop.


 There are some good ones on Disney +.



keishashadow said:


> Waiting for the electrical water parade has to share my dream car in the parking lot today! Also, another great meal at bonefish, crab cake appetizer scarfed down before I could take a picture lol. wish we had a close location at home


I'm enjoying these little updates. They are adding to my trip excitement. 

I should think about getting some sleep. Morning will be here before I know it.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Well almost time to go home, another ride on ROTR today, really good ride though!!!

Really has been a great split trip again at multiple places, PB great as usual along with YC and a place we haven’t stayed at in years but was quite nice and a great last minute rate I guess at Pop Century, seems like crowds picked up pretty well over the last 2 1/2 weeks but still manageable, pretty decent weather and seeing the rocket  last week was really cool!

We’ll be back in about 5 months so that’ll be our longest wait in over a year so we’ll manage hopefully..............

Lots of excitement for HHN!!!


----------



## macraven

Charade, Disney land will never happen for me as Mr Mac refuses to do any type of amusement parks.

I can handle solo travel to Florida and Chicago but LA I would not go there solo.

You going to do a countdown with pictures in the sans for your Florida trip?
You were amazing on your last picture count down!


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Woot, live from Keisha reporting.  Glad you had a great time so far.  Nice score on view and ride.
> Hmm, was asked what for dinner.



Totally agree with you Lynne.
Nice to see on the spot reporting from those on vacation


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Charade, Disney land will never happen for me as Mr Mac refuses to do any type of amusement parks.
> 
> I can handle solo travel to Florida and Chicago but LA I would not go there solo.
> 
> You going to do a countdown with pictures in the sans for your Florida trip?
> You were amazing on your last picture count down!


Would any of your children go with you? I don't think I would want to go to LA alone either.

I've been posting pictures from my countdown app. Were you referring to something else? I don't even remember what I did for my last countdown.


----------



## macraven

Keisha.... no pictures of the brawl?

Bet you have been enjoying this trip and getting the rides you wanted to do.

Any long waits for rides?

Shame there was a nasty confrontation  while at the parks


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Would any of your children go with you? I don't think I would want to go to LA alone either.


One of my sons might think about it it I paid for it all and if  his wife could come along ....

It has been many years when I last went to CA with a friend
She was worse than me on directions
Lol

We only hit the beaches and ocean on that trip.


----------



## Charade67

I think I remember my last countdown now. Was it some thing like this?

Days until my trip:


----------



## macraven

I messed up on that charade 
I had two different thoughts going on at the same time 


I was thinking of the porch light pics you did at the end of each night to tuck all the homies in bed 

It has been a long day for me and I am glancing too quickly on what has been posted

think this means I should go to bed soon.


----------



## Charade67

Maybe I'll start a silly countdown anyway. I've been looking for pictures to correspond with the numbers. 

I remember doing a countdown for my Universal trip back in 2017. There was a guy posting to this thread who was going that year too. He added interesting facts to go with his number each day.


----------



## macraven

I remember that now!

Do your count down please!
We all enjoyed your countdown pictures.


----------



## macraven

Now why did charade disappear?
Was it my breathe?


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick stop in!
> 
> Feeling better today.  Friday and Saturday I felt horrendous.  Horrible migraine with fever/chill periods.  That finally broke late last night.  Today I'm weak and light headed.  But I did shower, and spend some time sitting outside enjoying the sunshine we have today and spent some time working on a paint by number the kids got me for xmas.  NO better time to do it than while quarantining and watching FireFly Lane on Netflix.
> 
> 
> That is soooo exciting!!!!!  The days will fly by now.
> 
> Congrats on the boarding group score.  That's a pretty hot commodity.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary for tomorrow.  I hope you were able to get to a nice restaurant for a great celebratory meal.  Good luck with the sale of your condos.
> 
> Lynne...it sounds like your plans are starting to come together.  It's great that the summer camps are going to open this summer.  It is time for some regularity of life to come back again.
> 
> @schumi....I hope that your dark skies didn't last too long.  We are supposed to get some rain tonight.  I know we are needing some here.  I am just glad to see the trees start to bud and show a little bit of green.
> 
> Well....I think I'm going to find another series to watch on netflix.  Not sure what yet....or watch something on Disney+ on the laptop.  No smart tv in the bedroom - so I'm stuck with what our cable provides or whatever I can stream on the laptop.
> 
> Take care everyone!!!!   I hope to check in again tomorrow.



Glad you`re doing better Pumpkin, hopefully now every day you`ll improve, but enjoy that relaxing time and tv watching till then.

Dark clouds did go, just in time for darkness......beautiful this morning, but rain and high winds due later......lovely for a Bank Holiday.......

Feel better and yes, always good to see you post especially if you tell us you`re doing better......





keishashadow said:


> Waiting for the electrical water parade  has to share my dream car in the parking lot today!   Also, another great meal at bonefish, crab cake appetizer scarfed down before I could take a picture lol. wish we had a close location at home View attachment 572295View attachment 572296View attachment 572297
> Also, two nights in a row appears firework testing in Epcot
> 
> View attachment 572305
> 
> Jamie happy anniversary tomorrow!
> Pumpkin Aw sorry you’re fighting it off.  Get well soon
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good plan of attack to me
> 
> We got seriously hosed, as one is won’t to do with exotic bets. Had fun tho in the process
> 
> Another good plan!




I swear your mister has a picture in the attic!!! He must have.....

Food looks so good Keisha.....and like the car pics too.....glad you`re both having such a lovely time.......





macraven said:


> Keisha.... no pictures of the brawl?
> 
> Bet you have been enjoying this trip and getting the rides you wanted to do.
> 
> Any long waits for rides?
> 
> Shame there was a nasty confrontation  while at the parks



There are a lot of nasty and mean spirited people around, that`s for sure, hopefully karma will bite them on the butt one day..... 





macraven said:


> One of my sons might think about it it I paid for it all and if  his wife could come along ....
> 
> It has been many years when I last went to CA with a friend
> She was worse than me on directions
> Lol
> 
> We only hit the beaches and ocean on that trip.



lol.....I`m pretty good with directions....but having gone to many Christmas markets in Europe over the years, one year was one friend decided she`d hire a car and four of us would drive to another market in Germany.......yes, we never saw any market that day. Ended up in the wilds of nowhere, in the snow and dark......she has never lived that one down......the words "I know where I`m going" rang in her ears for a long time......lol.....she`s still the same!





Charade67 said:


> Maybe I'll start a silly countdown anyway. I've been looking for pictures to correspond with the numbers.
> 
> I remember doing a countdown for my Universal trip back in 2017. There was a guy posting to this thread who was going that year too. He added interesting facts to go with his number each day.



I remember that guy, his name was Chuckers and was a solo traveller......he stopped posting a long time ago. You should do a countdown Charade.......it`s exciting!





macraven said:


> Now why did charade disappear?
> Was it my breathe?



lol.....I doubt it.......did you have garlic with dinner 
















​
Lori, I hope you have a lovely anniversary today and enjoyed a lovely dinner out last night.....Happy Anniversary my friend........




Not sure where Lynne`s quote went.......but hope your Monday is a good one and lots of tea is in your plans........it is in mine, I have some new teas to try too, some plain and some more fragrant than usual.





Yes, you`d never know the storms that are coming either later this morning or this afternoon right now. Calm as you like, sea looks beautiful and sun is bursting in the sky.....but rain for most of the country today later and high winds on this coast......joyous Bank Holiday weather.

Not that we had any plans but might have been nice to meet some friends for lunch if it had stayed nice. Not yet.......indoor dining should return for us May 17th.....can`t wait for that.

Today, quick walk this morning before the weather turns........and then quiet day of some phone calls and I plan to read a little. Not enjoying The Thursday Murder Club, so will get into the book group one today as they arrived on Saturday. It`s a lightweight one too this time around.

Dinner will be a ham I`m going to pop in the Aga for tonight and going to do honeyed and peppered hassleback potatoes and roasted veg. Cooking the ham in ginger beer and few other spices and nice flavours. Lunch is shrimp sandwiches, I have some lovely white bread to make this morning before we go out a walk, and breakfast is rice krispies I think. Food sorted for the day.....
































Have a wonderful and happy Monday ​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good morning all.  Apologies if I’ve missed anything.
Glad to hear Pumpkin is feeling improvement.
Happy Anniversary to Lori and DH.
Charade I will enjoy your countdown!

Schumi we have a funny getting lost story when my son was a young driver - he was driving to Blackpool with a friend and they rang us from a totally wrong motorway - cutting a long story short every time we pass that point in Yorkshire on our way up I still send him a photo of “guess where we are”!  Never watched Line of Duty but all friends who do were very vocal in their disappointment last night

We have been lucky with weather over the weekend but pale skies and threat of rain today.

We had a great visit with our friends in Yorkshire on Saturday and it was warm and sunny in their walled garden. She made wonderful food.  Sad we had to pack up and come home as usually would stay a long weekend.

Yesterday we removed a large dead tree in the garden and Kev cut two bins full up for the fire pit.  Got lots of jobs done with an empty house.

Really trying to remain positive but oh my more information about ex SIL is very difficult to deal with.  Em should definitely write a book. Would be a horror story.

Friend recommended Grace & Frankie so up early this morning I’m on episode 3 and enjoying it with my coffee. Will be bacon rolls when Kev and Em are up and Barnsley chops for this evening.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh it is a Monday.  Warm day, with that summer rain schedule.  Afternoon and evening thunderstorms, with an even hotter day tomorrow.  Taco Tuesday will see close to 90 degrees.  Yes, it is May.  As such, by Thursday, you’ll be enjoying those 60 degree days.  But today, as we will see close to 80 by the time the rain comes, so wear shorts and flip flops, and bring an umbrella. 

Ah yes, and a Good Morning greeting to all the homies.

Yay, Schumi trying new tea.  And yes, I’ve been sipping tea for over an hour now.  I do try other teas, but tend to stick to same ones, with Earl Gray being my morning tea, and a generic black leaf tea later in the day.  Ah, and you get rain today. Joyously enjoyed Bank Holiday indeed.  Hope the weather holds for lunch today, which should be soon.

Julie, seems busy this morning, and glad your trip was nice, with good food.  Sorry to hear Em has so much to deal with her Ex.  Sending hugs, hard for all. 

Charade, yay for the May countdown, and your Fall one too. Yeah, little one got a year and and a quarter dorm life.  While she has a year and a half to go, I’m not sure she wants to dorm any more.  But maybe for her last year too.

DisneyLife, yay, live reporting too.  Glad you enjoyed your stays at both parks, and hope to see ya in the Fall. 

And so, back to routine of tea and other screen.

Marvelous Monday homies.

Woot!  Another day in shorts.


----------



## Charade67

Quick hello before I leave for work,



macraven said:


> Now why did charade disappear?
> Was it my breathe?


 Sorry Mac. I had to get some sleep. Gotta go to work this morning. 



schumigirl said:


> I remember that guy, his name was Chuckers and was a solo traveller......he stopped posting a long time ago. You should do a countdown Charade.......it`s exciting!


 Yes. That's who I was thinking of. That was back in 2017.



Realfoodfans said:


> Really trying to remain positive but oh my more information about ex SIL is very difficult to deal with. Em should definitely write a book. Would be a horror story.


 So sorry she is still having to deal with this guy. 



Lynne G said:


> Ooh it is a Monday. Warm day, with that summer rain schedule. Afternoon and evening thunderstorms,


 Same here. We just had a quick, heavy storm come through, but it is quiet right now. 

Gotta run. 

Days until Disney:


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Happy Anniversary, Paris.  Yeah, we celebrate on day if can, if not, another day.  Enjoy dinner out.  And must be laundry day.  I think I’m done, but not sure if kids have any to wash.  I always enjoy a fresh washed towel for my shower, and sheets have been changed.  Hope to be a restful day as well.


Thank you for the good wishes!




macraven said:


> Lori celebrate two days for your Monday anniversary!
> Today and tomorrow sounds good to me.


Now that sounds like a capital idea!!!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick stop in!
> 
> Feeling better today.  Friday and Saturday I felt horrendous.  Horrible migraine with fever/chill periods.  That finally broke late last night.  Today I'm weak and light headed.  But I did shower, and spend some time sitting outside enjoying the sunshine we have today and spent some time working on a paint by number the kids got me for xmas.  NO better time to do it than while quarantining and watching FireFly Lane on Netflix.
> 
> 
> That is soooo exciting!!!!!  The days will fly by now.
> 
> Congrats on the boarding group score.  That's a pretty hot commodity.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary for tomorrow.  I hope you were able to get to a nice restaurant for a great celebratory meal.  Good luck with the sale of your condos.
> 
> Lynne...it sounds like your plans are starting to come together.  It's great that the summer camps are going to open this summer.  It is time for some regularity of life to come back again.
> 
> @schumi....I hope that your dark skies didn't last too long.  We are supposed to get some rain tonight.  I know we are needing some here.  I am just glad to see the trees start to bud and show a little bit of green.
> 
> Well....I think I'm going to find another series to watch on netflix.  Not sure what yet....or watch something on Disney+ on the laptop.  No smart tv in the bedroom - so I'm stuck with what our cable provides or whatever I can stream on the laptop.
> 
> Take care everyone!!!!   I hope to check in again tomorrow.


Glad you're feeling a bit better Pumpkin!  hopefully the sunshine did some good as well!
Thank you for the anniversary wishes and condo sale luck!




keishashadow said:


> Waiting for the electrical water parade  has to share my dream car in the parking lot today!   Also, another great meal at bonefish, crab cake appetizer scarfed down before I could take a picture lol. wish we had a close location at home View attachment 572295View attachment 572296View attachment 572297
> Also, two nights in a row appears firework testing in Epcot
> 
> View attachment 572305
> 
> Jamie happy anniversary tomorrow!
> Pumpkin Aw sorry you’re fighting it off.  Get well soon
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good plan of attack to me
> 
> We got seriously hosed, as one is won’t to do with exotic bets. Had fun tho in the process
> 
> Another good plan!


Crab cakes are a favorite!! Yum!
And thank you!!




Lynne G said:


> Glad you are feeling better Pumpkin.  Hope you find something good to watch.
> 
> Ooh another recap from Keisha.  Glad to hear having good food and fun times.  Enjoy that warm Fla sun.  We luckily had 85 degree day.  Ah, nothing like now paying for the AC and not the heater.
> 
> Trash has left the house, awaiting pick up tomorrow morning. Trash trucks tend to start to come around by 7:30am.
> 
> Hope all have a good night’s sleep. That marvelous Monday feeling coming to you tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 572306
> Yeah, I keep switching channels tonight. Getting close to my bedtime.


Always enjoy a cute kitty pic!!



Charade67 said:


> I hope you are able to get out there some day. It was a really fun experience for us. Maybe take some family members with you.
> 
> Congrats. I hope we are able to get one. Any tips?
> 
> We are supposed to be operating  as "normal" next year. I really hope the school can make good on that promise. I would really like B to have at least one normal college year.
> 
> I'm sorry our paths won't cross.
> 
> Congrats on the win.
> 
> Happy anniversary!
> 
> Great news!
> 
> There are some good ones on Disney +.
> 
> I'm enjoying these little updates. They are adding to my trip excitement.
> 
> I should think about getting some sleep. Morning will be here before I know it.


It's too bad our vacations don't cross paths.  I'll just enjoy your 'reports' while waiting my turn!
Thanks for the anniversary wish!



schumigirl said:


> Glad you`re doing better Pumpkin, hopefully now every day you`ll improve, but enjoy that relaxing time and tv watching till then.
> 
> Dark clouds did go, just in time for darkness......beautiful this morning, but rain and high winds due later......lovely for a Bank Holiday.......
> 
> Feel better and yes, always good to see you post especially if you tell us you`re doing better......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear your mister has a picture in the attic!!! He must have.....
> 
> Food looks so good Keisha.....and like the car pics too.....glad you`re both having such a lovely time.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of nasty and mean spirited people around, that`s for sure, hopefully karma will bite them on the butt one day.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.....I`m pretty good with directions....but having gone to many Christmas markets in Europe over the years, one year was one friend decided she`d hire a car and four of us would drive to another market in Germany.......yes, we never saw any market that day. Ended up in the wilds of nowhere, in the snow and dark......she has never lived that one down......the words "I know where I`m going" rang in her ears for a long time......lol.....she`s still the same!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that guy, his name was Chuckers and was a solo traveller......he stopped posting a long time ago. You should do a countdown Charade.......it`s exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.....I doubt it.......did you have garlic with dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Lori, I hope you have a lovely anniversary today and enjoyed a lovely dinner out last night.....Happy Anniversary my friend........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where Lynne`s quote went.......but hope your Monday is a good one and lots of tea is in your plans........it is in mine, I have some new teas to try too, some plain and some more fragrant than usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you`d never know the storms that are coming either later this morning or this afternoon right now. Calm as you like, sea looks beautiful and sun is bursting in the sky.....but rain for most of the country today later and high winds on this coast......joyous Bank Holiday weather.
> 
> Not that we had any plans but might have been nice to meet some friends for lunch if it had stayed nice. Not yet.......indoor dining should return for us May 17th.....can`t wait for that.
> 
> Today, quick walk this morning before the weather turns........and then quiet day of some phone calls and I plan to read a little. Not enjoying The Thursday Murder Club, so will get into the book group one today as they arrived on Saturday. It`s a lightweight one too this time around.
> 
> Dinner will be a ham I`m going to pop in the Aga for tonight and going to do honeyed and peppered hassleback potatoes and roasted veg. Cooking the ham in ginger beer and few other spices and nice flavours. Lunch is shrimp sandwiches, I have some lovely white bread to make this morning before we go out a walk, and breakfast is rice krispies I think. Food sorted for the day.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful and happy Monday ​


Awww, thank you so much Carole!!
Your food plan sounds quite nice for the day!   Hope you enjoyed your walk as well!




Realfoodfans said:


> Good morning all.  Apologies if I’ve missed anything.
> Glad to hear Pumpkin is feeling improvement.
> Happy Anniversary to Lori and DH.
> Charade I will enjoy your countdown!
> 
> Schumi we have a funny getting lost story when my son was a young driver - he was driving to Blackpool with a friend and they rang us from a totally wrong motorway - cutting a long story short every time we pass that point in Yorkshire on our way up I still send him a photo of “guess where we are”!  Never watched Line of Duty but all friends who do were very vocal in their disappointment last night
> 
> We have been lucky with weather over the weekend but pale skies and threat of rain today.
> 
> We had a great visit with our friends in Yorkshire on Saturday and it was warm and sunny in their walled garden. She made wonderful food.  Sad we had to pack up and come home as usually would stay a long weekend.
> 
> Yesterday we removed a large dead tree in the garden and Kev cut two bins full up for the fire pit.  Got lots of jobs done with an empty house.
> 
> Really trying to remain positive but oh my more information about ex SIL is very difficult to deal with.  Em should definitely write a book. Would be a horror story.
> 
> Friend recommended Grace & Frankie so up early this morning I’m on episode 3 and enjoying it with my coffee. Will be bacon rolls when Kev and Em are up and Barnsley chops for this evening.


Sounds like a nice visit with friends!
And thank you!!




Lynne G said:


> Ooh it is a Monday.  Warm day, with that summer rain schedule.  Afternoon and evening thunderstorms, with an even hotter day tomorrow.  Taco Tuesday will see close to 90 degrees.  Yes, it is May.  As such, by Thursday, you’ll be enjoying those 60 degree days.  But today, as we will see close to 80 by the time the rain comes, so wear shorts and flip flops, and bring an umbrella.
> 
> Ah yes, and a Good Morning greeting to all the homies.
> 
> Yay, Schumi trying new tea.  And yes, I’ve been sipping tea for over an hour now.  I do try other teas, but tend to stick to same ones, with Earl Gray being my morning tea, and a generic black leaf tea later in the day.  Ah, and you get rain today. Joyously enjoyed Bank Holiday indeed.  Hope the weather holds for lunch today, which should be soon.
> 
> Julie, seems busy this morning, and glad your trip was nice, with good food.  Sorry to hear Em has so much to deal with her Ex.  Sending hugs, hard for all.
> 
> Charade, yay for the May countdown, and your Fall one too. Yeah, little one got a year and and a quarter dorm life.  While she has a year and a half to go, I’m not sure she wants to dorm any more.  But maybe for her last year too.
> 
> DisneyLife, yay, live reporting too.  Glad you enjoyed your stays at both parks, and hope to see ya in the Fall.
> 
> And so, back to routine of tea and other screen.
> 
> Marvelous Monday homies.
> 
> Woot!  Another day in shorts.


We had a superb weather weekend...and now rain forecasted for today.  It should improve in a few days, as such is springtime!




Charade67 said:


> Quick hello before I leave for work,
> 
> Sorry Mac. I had to get some sleep. Gotta go to work this morning.
> 
> Yes. That's who I was thinking of. That was back in 2017.
> 
> So sorry she is still having to deal with this guy.
> 
> Same here. We just had a quick, heavy storm come through, but it is quiet right now.
> 
> Gotta run.
> 
> Days until Disney:
> 
> View attachment 572378


That's quite clever and fun!!!
only 19 more to go!!!!






Thank you for all the Anniversary wishes!!!  Very appreciated!!
And Mac, your idea for a 2 day celebration seemed too smart to pass up on!!

We ran a couple of errands late afternoon and went out for a casual early dinner.  And tonight we are going to one of our favorite pizzerias.  The make their pizzas rectangular in shape....not sure why??   Maybe for more crust...they have great crust!!

I'm meeting my mom at a garden center this morning, hopefully before the rain begins.  She wants some help picking out some things for her yard.  I'm not sure why she needs my help...no green thumb here.  But I'll enjoy spending some time with her either way!

Lindsey and friends continue to live it up in Alabama!  I'm glad they are having some fun, they do deserve it!



And at the famous Flora-Bama Bar located on the Florida-Alabama border!







And so, another great week begins!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Multi quote isn`t working for me today.....

But....Lori....I know I`ve seen lots of pictures of your daughter, but she really is beautiful.....and very photogenic. Glad they`re having a lovely trip, yes, they work so hard for their degrees, they absolutely deserve to have some fun. 

Rectangular pizza is good.....heck any decent pizza is good. Enjoy.......



Lynne....I do like Earl Grey, but I`m the opposite of you, I prefer it and afternoon pot and breakfast tea in the morning. Glad you`re having some lovely weather......





We did manage our walk this morning, just over 5 miles today, but after lunch the wind began to howl and it`s now around 50mph and rain is heavy. 42f, but real feel is 32F. No plans to go out at all. 

Ham smells delicious, will definitely cook it in ginger beer again.....looking forward to enjoying it later.

But, had a lovely lazy afternoon. Got some phone calls done and everyone was in today due to weather. Managed to read some of the new book group choice and it`s ok, but quite light weight, much prefer a book to get your teeth into. And enjoyed a pot of Lapsang Souchong tea with some mini muffins, blueberry and cherry flavours.


----------



## keishashadow

the perfect first cuppa tea in the am is followed by a dip in the empty pool!

Waiting for soarin then lunch 


Charade67 said:


> Congrats. I hope we are able to get one. Any tips?


Practice at 7 & 1from home


macraven said:


> I can handle solo travel to Florida and Chicago but LA I would not go there solo.


Girls trip bucket list!


macraven said:


> Keisha.... no pictures of the brawl?


Had to pick my jaw up off the floor lol 


macraven said:


> I remember that now!
> 
> Do your count down please!
> We all enjoyed your countdown pictures.


Yes! Great start 


schumigirl said:


> There are a lot of nasty and mean spirited people around, that`s for sure, hopefully karma will bite them on the butt one day.....


Absolutely 


schumigirl said:


> Dinner will be a ham


That sounds yummy


J'aime Paris said:


> And at the famous Flora-Bama Bar located on the Florida-Alabama border!


Is is such a beauty & brains too. Perfect combo


----------



## bobbie68

everyone I hope everyone had a nice weekend. It has gotten very hot here and my pool is finally reaching 83 degress. Have been enjoying it daily as it is good exercise. We did have some algae problems Brian noticed the salt water cell was broken and not producing chlorine, we replaced it treated the pool and good to go. I was reading there will be a chlorine shortage this summer, so glad I have a salt water pool that generates it.

Brian and I rode the new Velocicoaster yesterday. The teens decided not to go. Liv struggles with the crowds right now. The coaster is amazing, it is a high thrill coaster so it might now work for everyone. The themeing and queue were really cool, but the coaster was  much better. There are 2 launches within it and they are fast. We sat in the front seat, it was worth it. The trains are comfortable, love the lap bar only, the seats were good, you can have some wiggle room with them if you choose. It is a smooth coaster however, you will be thrusted a bit side to side. There is plenty of air time if you like that. I can have a tendency to get disoriented if the elements are to close together and I didn't get that at all. I was worried about it, but was happy at the end. I hope everyone who wants to ride it next trip can. If you have any questions please ask.

We had chinese last night, tonight is plant burgers and fried rice, tomorrow is home made pizza. I have to figure out the rest of the week.

The teens are getting their first Phizer vaccine on Wednesday, then the second at the end of the month. They will both be full vaccinated before disney. Brian will get his first dose of Phizer at the end of  the month then will finish right after our trip. I will be last and not get my first dose till middle of June. There is a 6 to 8 week waiting period between last dose of vaccine and mammograms. I am on a strict schedule and I am due in June. If I start now I won't make the window. I was originally scheduled for the Johnson last month but it got put on hold before I could do it. I am okay with waiting, it is a personal choice for everyone.

I would like to give a quick belated Happy Anniversary to J'aimeParis and Mac , I hope you had a great one

Charade  on the countdown to Disney. I enjoy your countdown pics. I hope the college works out for B for a "normal" college experience.

Keishashadow Nice pics and glad you are enjoying the trip. Too bad people just can't get a long with others and enjoy themselves. Life is too short! I am glad you got ROR I am going to have to practice. Have a great rest of the trip

J'aimeParis Good luck on the sale of your condos. It is a great opportunity. A win is always nice no matter how much, congrats. Glad you enjoyed the party.

Pumpkin Sorry you got sick but so happy you are feeling better. Getting outside sometimes can help you feel better.

DLPN great pic, thanks for sharing, I am hoping to make it on there next month.

Lynne Glad you are expecting nice warm weather. Shorts and flip flops are my favorite clothing.  for your NY trip in a few weeks sounds like fun. Sounds like your DD has a good plan with commuting, always a great option.We still don't do inside dining yet either.

Carole I hope your weather cooperates at least for your walks, it makes such a difference. Everytime I read your dinner menu my mouth waters. You come up with all these great recipes. I use to just put a ham in the oven with maybe some pineapple juice, but your marinades sound so good. I hope the shrimp sandwhiches are good. Love shrimp but have to watch how much I eat. I hope you enjoy your next book

RFF  Glad you had a nice visit with friends, always a nice treat. I will keep positive thoughts for you on exSil. LOL! Great story about your son, I would be doing the same thing with mine

Robo Nice to see you posting! I am sure you are getting excited with the big even coming up. That is nice that your community pool has lanes, even if I wanted to use mine it is just a regular pool. I am trying to come up with something for our private pool. I hope all is well

Mac I understand about traveling to LA by yourself, I wouldn't either. I hope one day if you do want to go you can have a travel companion. I use to be bad with directions but waze is a big help!! I hope you are resting up it sounds like you did a lot. 

Well Iam off to swim a bit before dinner. A big hello to all SANS not able to check in I hope eveyone is good.

Have a great Monday!!


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha......love the pictures......you are having the best time I know.....that pool looks amazing and getting it to yourself is always wonderful! Keep the pictures coming if you get the chance......



bobbie......glad you enjoyed the coaster, it does look so much fun. Sorry your daughter didn`t want to ride it and hope she overcomes her fears of crowds soon, it`s not fun feeling like that. 

Thank you.....we do love our food and that`s the main reason we`ll never be skinny. I have done ham with crushed pineapple, brown sugar and ginger and it`s beautiful. i do like cooking it in the slow cooker or Aga as it ends up like pulled pork and not a joint you can slice, but it`s so tender, it just melts. 

Hope all is good with you, weather sounds amazing for you.....and glad you`ll all be vaccinated soon. 





Dinner was indeed lush, turned the liquid into a nice thick sauce, so tasty and very gingery so didn`t think they`d be keen on it, but they loved it. Happy smiley faces all round......especially mine to see clean plates and not a drop left over. 

No room for dessert......not even a yoghurt. 

Rain has gone off and sun is shining, but more rain and high winds to appear during the night and early morning. If we don`t get out a walk tomorrow, I`ll do some baking and cooking I think.

Time for tea now though......pot being made as I type......


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh be over for tea at Schumi’s.  Will make some tea after dinner.  

Light rain on and off today. Late lunch means late dinner. Burgers requested, so burgers it will be. Some will be cheeseburgers, some not. May do on grill, as not raining now.

Bobbie, great you got to ride, and sorry Liv not good with crowds.  As she’s the same age as my little one, if we are both down at Universal some time, will let ya know, maybe she’d like a friend to hang with, while us moms chat.


----------



## cam757

Hi All, 

Quick pop in for a catchup.  We fly out tomorrow so I have packing to do tonight.  After pulling our summer clothes from the attic, I am very much looking forward to doing some outlet shopping.  I really need to freshen up the wardrobe.  I can't believe it is already here. I think we all are looking forward to the break. 

I had a busy weekend. Worked the bazaar to benefit the children's hospital.  It was outside and very windy but all in all it went well and we raised a couple thousand dollars for the hospital.  Came home a planted my vegetable garden so hopefully it will grow a little while we are gone.  Tried to do a little shopping on Sunday but I wasn't very successful in finding anything.

Fellas had dinner out after getting haircuts so easy peasy.  

Hope everyone has a great night.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Nothing much going on here. Two of my new T-shirts arrived today. Yay! Then I spent an hour on hold with DIsney to confirm that I had made arrangements for transportation to and from the hotel.




J'aime Paris said:


> We ran a couple of errands late afternoon and went out for a casual early dinner. And tonight we are going to one of our favorite pizzerias. The make their pizzas rectangular in shape....not sure why?? Maybe for more crust...they have great crust!!


We have a place here that serves rectangular pizza. It reminds me of the pizza that was sold in the school cafeteria.



keishashadow said:


> Girls trip bucket list!


 I'm in.



bobbie68 said:


> Brian and I rode the new Velocicoaster yesterday. The teens decided not to go. Liv struggles with the crowds right now. The coaster is amazing, it is a high thrill coaster so it might now work for everyone.


 Most likely not for me. Glad you enjoyed it.



schumigirl said:


> Time for tea now though......pot being made as I type.....


Today has been a dreary, rainy day, Tea sounds lovely.



cam757 said:


> Quick pop in for a catchup. We fly out tomorrow so I have packing to do tonight.


Have a great trip.

I'm off to find something to do while dh is at his class.  I was just looking at my Facebook memories.  Six years ago I was struggling to turn this


into this




I don't miss the dance hairstyles.


----------



## macraven

I was tied up a lot today and just now playing ketchup on the sans

Was hoping to see charade post a count down picture tonight
Hint hint ....

Sounds like many will be having delightful weather Tuesday

My area will have a day like Noah’s Ark so I’ll be spending quality time with my cats and reading the Dis tomorrow.
But not a bad thing to stay in the house for the day.

I can remember when Lynne shared a prom pic of her daughter
Probably had to been when she was 15-16?
I’m stunned lynne writes her girl is halfway finished with college !
I always thought it was so cute she referred to her as the little one in her posts 
Many of us have watched homie’s offspring grow up 

And then we have peeps like me that talk more about my cats/ dogs than kids ..


Its close to midnight so tucking all to bed and wish you sweet dreams...


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Was hoping to see charade post a count down picture tonight
> Hint hint ....


I posted it this morning, but here it is again.


----------



## macraven

Oh my, I missed that post!

thanks for a double play and showing it again !


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Quick pop in for a catchup.  We fly out tomorrow so I have packing to do tonight.  After pulling our summer clothes from the attic, I am very much looking forward to doing some outlet shopping.  I really need to freshen up the wardrobe.  I can't believe it is already here. I think we all are looking forward to the break.
> 
> I had a busy weekend. Worked the bazaar to benefit the children's hospital.  It was outside and very windy but all in all it went well and we raised a couple thousand dollars for the hospital.  Came home a planted my vegetable garden so hopefully it will grow a little while we are gone.  Tried to do a little shopping on Sunday but I wasn't very successful in finding anything.
> 
> Fellas had dinner out after getting haircuts so easy peasy.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great night.




Glad the weekend`s benefit went so well, it`ll be very much appreciated, sounds like a lovely event.

And have a wonderful trip cam.....weather is getting very hot down there, today looks sizzling!!!  But, I`m sure that`s a bonus.......  Look forward to hearing all about it......






Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Nothing much going on here. Two of my new T-shirts arrived today. Yay! Then I spent an hour on hold with DIsney to confirm that I had made arrangements for transportation to and from the hotel.
> 
> 
> We have a place here that serves rectangular pizza. It reminds me of the pizza that was sold in the school cafeteria.
> 
> I'm in.
> 
> Most likely not for me. Glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> Today has been a dreary, rainy day, Tea sounds lovely.
> 
> Have a great trip.
> 
> I'm off to find something to do while dh is at his class.  I was just looking at my Facebook memories.  Six years ago I was struggling to turn this
> View attachment 572603
> 
> into this
> View attachment 572604
> 
> View attachment 572605
> 
> I don't miss the dance hairstyles.




That is a lot of hair!! wow.....you did well managing to get it up in such a neat bun.....





macraven said:


> I was tied up a lot today and just now playing ketchup on the sans
> 
> Was hoping to see charade post a count down picture tonight
> Hint hint ....
> 
> Sounds like many will be having delightful weather Tuesday
> 
> My area will have a day like Noah’s Ark so I’ll be spending quality time with my cats and reading the Dis tomorrow.
> But not a bad thing to stay in the house for the day.
> 
> I can remember when Lynne shared a prom pic of her daughter
> Probably had to been when she was 15-16?
> I’m stunned lynne writes her girl is halfway finished with college !
> I always thought it was so cute she referred to her as the little one in her posts
> Many of us have watched homie’s offspring grow up
> 
> And then we have peeps like me that talk more about my cats/ dogs than kids ..
> 
> 
> Its close to midnight so tucking all to bed and wish you sweet dreams...




I think we may be on that same ark today mac......although not raining right now it`s forecast again with 50mph winds this morning......but, right now it looks like they got it wrong again, just a little breezy. 

Spending the day with the cats after a busy day is always nice though.......




Going to try and get out walking this morning, if not will go get some fresh produce from a farm store who also stock a delightful range of ethnic products too, I pick up a lot of ingredients from them and could do with a few extra items right now. 

Also need to go look for some gifts for several birthdays this month.....and so it starts. First four months I only have a couple each month, but it progresses from May onward. Some I can order online, but some I like to choose myself. 

Pulled pork for dinner tonight, pork has been in the slow cooker all night, and made the bbq sauce last night, so will mix them together later with sweet potato wedges and will pick up some veg today to roast off. 

Spoke too soon, rain is on and wind has just got up. 

Time for a second cup of tea before breakfast which is poached eggs as we had a drop off yesterday from the farm......I handed in a load of baking to them the other day, so this is their way of a thank you.....but I do the baking and cooking for them because they always give us so many fresh eggs......never ending circle......but so nice. 





































Have a wonderful and happy Tuesday 






​


----------



## Lynne G

Cam, safe travels today, and nice to raise that amount for charity.  

Yeah, Mac, I’m joining you in that Ark. While  a very hot day, rain to fail with that summertime type thunderstorm in the late afternoon and evening.  

High 80’s today, but so does the rain come.  Good thing I’m getting my haircut today, right after screen turning off.  As at home, I rarely dry my hair other than with a towel.  With rain most likely rain will be falling as go and come home, so I’ll tell her don’t bother with the hair dryer.  

And ah yes,


Yay, the day of the week Mac has her make dinner replaced with a eat out Taco Bell one.

And so, an overcast start, with a light drizzle that will make visibility low at times.  Eh, only place I need to go is the hair salon, so will not do that lunchtime walk in the rain.  Will be seeing what my phone says as to when the rain will arrive.  Woke up a few times in the overnight,  as yep loud enough rain to be heard.  And also made DH restless, as he went to bed right after diner, as felt tired.  Sigh. Hence, hope to have a more sound sleep tonight.  

A terrific Taco Tuesday homies.  And have some tea too, like Schumi and I.  

Oooh, need to enjoy some more tea, and a hint for that looks good to eat. Breakfast time.

Good Morning and a soggy hello.


----------



## Charade67

A quick good morning before heading out to work. I think we are expecting more rain this evening. 

The neighbors dogs are going nuts right now. I think they are barking at the rabbits in my backyard. 

One more day closer to Disney.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Afternoon all.  Safe travels to Cam.  Enjoying vacation photos from all who are travelling.  Charade B’s hair was awesome. Is it still so long? L’s is naturally very curly and did not begin to drop with the weight for a few years!  Schumi’s ham has got me planning a visit to one of our butchers for a piece this weekend. Hope Lynne has a successful haircut.

I have been so anxious and wrapped up in documentation the last couple of days but hopefully sorted one thing this morning so after that we went for a drive out for a change of scene and called at a couple of places.

DIL has started her maternity leave and DS is on leave so they have booked us for an (undercover) outdoor meal tomorrow but forecast is not good so we may postpone it.

I’m struggling to get started on our book club choice but will try again this afternoon as looks like rain will arrive soon.


----------



## macraven

Have any of  you had to do the two step process to post on the boards ?

this has happened again for me today
Seems strange to get the message again this month.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Have any of  you had to do the two step process to post on the boards ?
> 
> this has happened again for me today
> Seems strange to get the message again this month.



Not that mac, but I have had issues with multi quotes several times this last week or so......but managed to log in fine....after I remembered my changed password of course......


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Multi quote isn`t working for me today.....
> 
> But....Lori....I know I`ve seen lots of pictures of your daughter, but she really is beautiful.....and very photogenic. Glad they`re having a lovely trip, yes, they work so hard for their degrees, they absolutely deserve to have some fun.
> 
> Rectangular pizza is good.....heck any decent pizza is good. Enjoy.......
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne....I do like Earl Grey, but I`m the opposite of you, I prefer it and afternoon pot and breakfast tea in the morning. Glad you`re having some lovely weather......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did manage our walk this morning, just over 5 miles today, but after lunch the wind began to howl and it`s now around 50mph and rain is heavy. 42f, but real feel is 32F. No plans to go out at all.
> 
> Ham smells delicious, will definitely cook it in ginger beer again.....looking forward to enjoying it later.
> 
> But, had a lovely lazy afternoon. Got some phone calls done and everyone was in today due to weather. Managed to read some of the new book group choice and it`s ok, but quite light weight, much prefer a book to get your teeth into. And enjoyed a pot of Lapsang Souchong tea with some mini muffins, blueberry and cherry flavours.


Thank you for the kind words Carole!  I'm most certainly biased, but I think she's pretty awesome!!




keishashadow said:


> the perfect first cuppa tea in the am is followed by a dip in the empty pool!
> View attachment 572430View attachment 572431View attachment 572432
> Waiting for soarin then lunch
> 
> Practice at 7 & 1from home
> 
> Girls trip bucket list!
> 
> Had to pick my jaw up off the floor lol
> 
> Yes! Great start
> 
> Absolutely
> 
> That sounds yummy
> 
> Is is such a beauty & brains too. Perfect combo


Aww thx!  She's a keeper!

Your live updates are food for the soul!  Thank you for taking the time to do them and hope your trip continues to be fantastic!




bobbie68 said:


> everyone I hope everyone had a nice weekend. It has gotten very hot here and my pool is finally reaching 83 degress. Have been enjoying it daily as it is good exercise. We did have some algae problems Brian noticed the salt water cell was broken and not producing chlorine, we replaced it treated the pool and good to go. I was reading there will be a chlorine shortage this summer, so glad I have a salt water pool that generates it.
> 
> Brian and I rode the new Velocicoaster yesterday. The teens decided not to go. Liv struggles with the crowds right now. The coaster is amazing, it is a high thrill coaster so it might now work for everyone. The themeing and queue were really cool, but the coaster was  much better. There are 2 launches within it and they are fast. We sat in the front seat, it was worth it. The trains are comfortable, love the lap bar only, the seats were good, you can have some wiggle room with them if you choose. It is a smooth coaster however, you will be thrusted a bit side to side. There is plenty of air time if you like that. I can have a tendency to get disoriented if the elements are to close together and I didn't get that at all. I was worried about it, but was happy at the end. I hope everyone who wants to ride it next trip can. If you have any questions please ask.
> 
> We had chinese last night, tonight is plant burgers and fried rice, tomorrow is home made pizza. I have to figure out the rest of the week.
> 
> The teens are getting their first Phizer vaccine on Wednesday, then the second at the end of the month. They will both be full vaccinated before disney. Brian will get his first dose of Phizer at the end of  the month then will finish right after our trip. I will be last and not get my first dose till middle of June. There is a 6 to 8 week waiting period between last dose of vaccine and mammograms. I am on a strict schedule and I am due in June. If I start now I won't make the window. I was originally scheduled for the Johnson last month but it got put on hold before I could do it. I am okay with waiting, it is a personal choice for everyone.
> 
> I would like to give a quick belated Happy Anniversary to J'aimeParis and Mac , I hope you had a great one
> 
> Charade  on the countdown to Disney. I enjoy your countdown pics. I hope the college works out for B for a "normal" college experience.
> 
> Keishashadow Nice pics and glad you are enjoying the trip. Too bad people just can't get a long with others and enjoy themselves. Life is too short! I am glad you got ROR I am going to have to practice. Have a great rest of the trip
> 
> J'aimeParis Good luck on the sale of your condos. It is a great opportunity. A win is always nice no matter how much, congrats. Glad you enjoyed the party.
> 
> Pumpkin Sorry you got sick but so happy you are feeling better. Getting outside sometimes can help you feel better.
> 
> DLPN great pic, thanks for sharing, I am hoping to make it on there next month.
> 
> Lynne Glad you are expecting nice warm weather. Shorts and flip flops are my favorite clothing.  for your NY trip in a few weeks sounds like fun. Sounds like your DD has a good plan with commuting, always a great option.We still don't do inside dining yet either.
> 
> Carole I hope your weather cooperates at least for your walks, it makes such a difference. Everytime I read your dinner menu my mouth waters. You come up with all these great recipes. I use to just put a ham in the oven with maybe some pineapple juice, but your marinades sound so good. I hope the shrimp sandwhiches are good. Love shrimp but have to watch how much I eat. I hope you enjoy your next book
> 
> RFF  Glad you had a nice visit with friends, always a nice treat. I will keep positive thoughts for you on exSil. LOL! Great story about your son, I would be doing the same thing with mine
> 
> Robo Nice to see you posting! I am sure you are getting excited with the big even coming up. That is nice that your community pool has lanes, even if I wanted to use mine it is just a regular pool. I am trying to come up with something for our private pool. I hope all is well
> 
> Mac I understand about traveling to LA by yourself, I wouldn't either. I hope one day if you do want to go you can have a travel companion. I use to be bad with directions but waze is a big help!! I hope you are resting up it sounds like you did a lot.
> 
> Well Iam off to swim a bit before dinner. A big hello to all SANS not able to check in I hope eveyone is good.
> 
> Have a great Monday!!


The condos are seeing lots of action...

I'm sooooooo excited you rode Velocicoaster!!!   We will be at Universal May 31-June 4th.  Crossing fingers that we may be lucky enough to get a chance as well!!



cam757 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Quick pop in for a catchup.  We fly out tomorrow so I have packing to do tonight.  After pulling our summer clothes from the attic, I am very much looking forward to doing some outlet shopping.  I really need to freshen up the wardrobe.  I can't believe it is already here. I think we all are looking forward to the break.
> 
> I had a busy weekend. Worked the bazaar to benefit the children's hospital.  It was outside and very windy but all in all it went well and we raised a couple thousand dollars for the hospital.  Came home a planted my vegetable garden so hopefully it will grow a little while we are gone.  Tried to do a little shopping on Sunday but I wasn't very successful in finding anything.
> 
> Fellas had dinner out after getting haircuts so easy peasy.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great night.


Safe travels and have a super time!!!




Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Nothing much going on here. Two of my new T-shirts arrived today. Yay! Then I spent an hour on hold with DIsney to confirm that I had made arrangements for transportation to and from the hotel.
> 
> 
> We have a place here that serves rectangular pizza. It reminds me of the pizza that was sold in the school cafeteria.
> 
> I'm in.
> 
> Most likely not for me. Glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> Today has been a dreary, rainy day, Tea sounds lovely.
> 
> Have a great trip.
> 
> I'm off to find something to do while dh is at his class.  I was just looking at my Facebook memories.  Six years ago I was struggling to turn this
> View attachment 572603
> 
> into this
> View attachment 572604
> 
> View attachment 572605
> 
> I don't miss the dance hairstyles.


Thats a good head of hair, you did well!!
Yes, rectangular pizza from school cafeterias!




schumigirl said:


> Glad the weekend`s benefit went so well, it`ll be very much appreciated, sounds like a lovely event.
> 
> And have a wonderful trip cam.....weather is getting very hot down there, today looks sizzling!!!  But, I`m sure that`s a bonus.......  Look forward to hearing all about it......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lot of hair!! wow.....you did well managing to get it up in such a neat bun.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we may be on that same ark today mac......although not raining right now it`s forecast again with 50mph winds this morning......but, right now it looks like they got it wrong again, just a little breezy.
> 
> Spending the day with the cats after a busy day is always nice though.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to try and get out walking this morning, if not will go get some fresh produce from a farm store who also stock a delightful range of ethnic products too, I pick up a lot of ingredients from them and could do with a few extra items right now.
> 
> Also need to go look for some gifts for several birthdays this month.....and so it starts. First four months I only have a couple each month, but it progresses from May onward. Some I can order online, but some I like to choose myself.
> 
> Pulled pork for dinner tonight, pork has been in the slow cooker all night, and made the bbq sauce last night, so will mix them together later with sweet potato wedges and will pick up some veg today to roast off.
> 
> Spoke too soon, rain is on and wind has just got up.
> 
> Time for a second cup of tea before breakfast which is poached eggs as we had a drop off yesterday from the farm......I handed in a load of baking to them the other day, so this is their way of a thank you.....but I do the baking and cooking for them because they always give us so many fresh eggs......never ending circle......but so nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful and happy Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Nothing beats farm fresh eggs!   A friend of mine had chickens for years and had trouble giving away eggs they laid so many.  
Ended up giving the chickens away.  The grocery store version just doesn't taste as good...



Lynne G said:


> Cam, safe travels today, and nice to raise that amount for charity.
> 
> Yeah, Mac, I’m joining you in that Ark. While  a very hot day, rain to fail with that summertime type thunderstorm in the late afternoon and evening.
> 
> High 80’s today, but so does the rain come.  Good thing I’m getting my haircut today, right after screen turning off.  As at home, I rarely dry my hair other than with a towel.  With rain most likely rain will be falling as go and come home, so I’ll tell her don’t bother with the hair dryer.
> 
> And ah yes,
> View attachment 572679
> 
> Yay, the day of the week Mac has her make dinner replaced with a eat out Taco Bell one.
> 
> And so, an overcast start, with a light drizzle that will make visibility low at times.  Eh, only place I need to go is the hair salon, so will not do that lunchtime walk in the rain.  Will be seeing what my phone says as to when the rain will arrive.  Woke up a few times in the overnight,  as yep loud enough rain to be heard.  And also made DH restless, as he went to bed right after diner, as felt tired.  Sigh. Hence, hope to have a more sound sleep tonight.
> 
> A terrific Taco Tuesday homies.  And have some tea too, like Schumi and I.
> 
> Oooh, need to enjoy some more tea, and a hint for that looks good to eat. Breakfast time.
> 
> Good Morning and a soggy hello.


Enjoy your salon visit!  Hope you can duck out of the rain!




Charade67 said:


> A quick good morning before heading out to work. I think we are expecting more rain this evening.
> 
> The neighbors dogs are going nuts right now. I think they are barking at the rabbits in my backyard.
> 
> One more day closer to Disney.
> 
> View attachment 572704


Yay for 18!!




Realfoodfans said:


> Afternoon all.  Safe travels to Cam.  Enjoying vacation photos from all who are travelling.  Charade B’s hair was awesome. Is it still so long? L’s is naturally very curly and did not begin to drop with the weight for a few years!  Schumi’s ham has got me planning a visit to one of our butchers for a piece this weekend. Hope Lynne has a successful haircut.
> 
> I have been so anxious and wrapped up in documentation the last couple of days but hopefully sorted one thing this morning so after that we went for a drive out for a change of scene and called at a couple of places.
> 
> DIL has started her maternity leave and DS is on leave so they have booked us for an (undercover) outdoor meal tomorrow but forecast is not good so we may postpone it.
> 
> I’m struggling to get started on our book club choice but will try again this afternoon as looks like rain will arrive soon.


Curious....how long is the typical maternity leave by you?  The US is rather unfortunately known to have extremely short maternity leaves...






The rectangle pizza was indeed yummy!!  It may look to be deep dish, but isn't.  The crust is thin, with a raised edge.  All but 2 pieces end up having an edge of crust.  It was very nice.  And we decided cold beer would go down quite nicely with it!!

The action at our condos has gone at lightening speed!  I was really caught off guard, and I'm still trying to process it all.  We have 2 full price cash offers on both places.  If everything runs smoothly, we will close on them both by mid May!
I never thought it would be this fast....we overpriced both places to have some wiggle room for negotiating.  
And we were offered $10,000 cash for our parking space.  A parking space!!  Maybe in NYC or Boston this would be 'a thing'?  Not something I was prepared for...

Need to run a few errands today.  Gloomy day after a night of rain.  At least the lawn was able to be mowed before it started yesterday...


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Thank you for the kind words Carole!  I'm most certainly biased, but I think she's pretty awesome!!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thx!  She's a keeper!
> 
> Your live updates are food for the soul!  Thank you for taking the time to do them and hope your trip continues to be fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> The condos are seeing lots of action...
> 
> I'm sooooooo excited you rode Velocicoaster!!!   We will be at Universal May 31-June 4th.  Crossing fingers that we may be lucky enough to get a chance as well!!
> 
> 
> Safe travels and have a super time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a good head of hair, you did well!!
> Yes, rectangular pizza from school cafeterias!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing beats farm fresh eggs!   A friend of mine had chickens for years and had trouble giving away eggs they laid so many.
> Ended up giving the chickens away.  The grocery store version just doesn't taste as good...
> 
> 
> Enjoy your salon visit!  Hope you can duck out of the rain!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for 18!!
> 
> 
> 
> Curious....how long is the typical maternity leave by you?  The US is rather unfortunately known to have extremely short maternity leaves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 572719
> 
> The rectangle pizza was indeed yummy!!  It may look to be deep dish, but isn't.  The crust is thin, with a raised edge.  All but 2 pieces end up having an edge of crust.  It was very nice.  And we decided cold beer would go down quite nicely with it!!
> 
> The action at our condos has gone at lightening speed!  I was really caught off guard, and I'm still trying to process it all.  We have 2 full price cash offers on both places.  If everything runs smoothly, we will close on them both by mid May!
> I never thought it would be this fast....we overpriced both places to have some wiggle room for negotiating.
> And we were offered $10,000 cash for our parking space.  A parking space!!  Maybe in NYC or Boston this would be 'a thing'?  Not something I was prepared for...
> 
> Need to run a few errands today.  Gloomy day after a night of rain.  At least the lawn was able to be mowed before it started yesterday...
> View attachment 572723



That pizza looks so good!! Even with the dreaded mushrooms......lol......

Fantastic news about the condos Lori.....and excellent weird news about the parking space......so funny! One of my nieces lives in a rather nice area of London and she rents out a garage they have, they both work in the City so don`t need a car, but my goodness.....the rental they get for a year is eye watering! But,  glad it`s all moving quickly for you both.......nothing worse than it being dragged out.

Not realfood, but I was shocked by the Maternity cover in the US. One of the HR team at RP told me it`s on par with somewhere like Ecuador which you don`t expect. 

I stopped working at 6 months pregnant and went back when Kyle was 7 months old....but only part time. Mum had him for four hours in the morning Mon-Frid, so I felt I had the best of both worlds. Once we we moved to another country through Tom`s business, I stopped working for a long time, wasn`t leaving him with anyone we didn`t know. Our maternity cover in the UK is very decent, especially in comparison with the States. 

Farm eggs are definitely so much better than store bought eggs.....the colour of the yolk is incredible.....


Lynne....have a good haircut......always nice to have a tidy up. Although I do love getting it blow dried too and straightened. My stylist is always glad my hair is in such good soft and shiny condition considering I wash, blow dry and straighten it every day, but I do use good products including a heat protector.......

I forget, is your hair long or short?





Didn`t get out a walk today, so baked in the Aga while I cleaned the shelves of the double built in oven.....those shelves need doing regularly as I do like them shining. 

Also ironed, cleaned some windows on the inside and then enjoyed a sample of the baking with a mid afternoon pot of tea. Nice, but quite calorific! 

It`s a while till dinner, sos good to wait now. 

Sun is shining again, but winds are all over the place, looking out to sea it is wild out there. And cold.


----------



## macraven

Wondering if Schumi hires out?
She is a work horse!
And that’s a good thing meaning she has a tidy clean house


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Wondering if Schumi hires out?
> She is a work horse!
> And that’s a good thing meaning she has a tidy clean house



I am forever being teased about my home always being immaculate, but still very homely......when someone says your ovens are always so clean, why do you clean them all the time......you look at them till it dawns on them why my ovens are always so clean......lol.....

I actually (you know this as we discuss it often) don`t like housework, but it needs doing, and with both of us, we make a pretty good team. I am a bit of a clean freak though......


----------



## Lynne G

Yum, pizza, yep, and minus mushrooms and any onions.  

Well, weather has seem to hold, so lunchtime walk is to be a go.  May wear sunglasses even if not.  And ooh the humidity.  Puffy hair day.


----------



## macraven

Pouring rain for me but it’s 70 and will be up to 77 next hour 

it’s a great day if you are a duck !


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Pouring rain for me but it’s 70 and will be up to 77 next hour
> 
> it’s a great day if you are a duck !



​


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick stop in!!!

Day 2 of feeling better.  Thinking of hitting the kitchen to bake up some banana muffins.  I see some bananas that need to be used up....so I think I will hit the kitchen ( wearing a mask as I do when I walk through the house) and whip up some muffins for my boys.  Muffins are always eaten in this house.  

I'm just hanging out in the bedroom, grey's is playing on the tv and I'm streaming the DIS live show ( I love watching it ) and reading the boards.  I think it's safe to say I'm bored and feeling better.  I'm just sooo lucky I didn't get very sick with this...and so far...knock on wood...no one else is sick with it yet.  So my quarantine worked to keep the rest of the family safe.  

The sun is shinning bright and I hope the winds stay down.  I might get outside a little later to enjoy the mid day temps.    I also see my lilac tree is starting to get buds on (finally).  I am needing to see more green now.  The grass is also finally getting green.  Such a little thing...but makes my soul so happy to finally see.  



keishashadow said:


> Waiting for the electrical water parade has to share my dream car in the parking lot today! Also, another great meal at bonefish, crab cake appetizer scarfed down before I could take a picture lol. wish we had a close location at home


It sounds like you have had a great trip so far.  Love the pictures!!!!


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Well almost time to go home, another ride on ROTR today, really good ride though!!!
> 
> Really has been a great split trip again at multiple places, PB great as usual along with YC and a place we haven’t stayed at in years but was quite nice and a great last minute rate I guess at Pop Century, seems like crowds picked up pretty well over the last 2 1/2 weeks but still manageable, pretty decent weather and seeing the rocket  last week was really cool!


Enjoy your vacation!!!  I have to say I'm a little jealous.  


Realfoodfans said:


> We had a great visit with our friends in Yorkshire on Saturday and it was warm and sunny in their walled garden. She made wonderful food. Sad we had to pack up and come home as usually would stay a long weekend.


That sounds like a lovely visit with friends.  I can't wait until we can visit family.  Our whole family (extended as in my parents, dh's dad and his wife, and brothers and sisters) all have their first shot now.  I am hoping that when the youngest ds's grad happens....we will be able to get together and celebrate this accomplishment for him.  


J'aime Paris said:


> I'm meeting my mom at a garden center this morning, hopefully before the rain begins. She wants some help picking out some things for her yard. I'm not sure why she needs my help...no green thumb here. But I'll enjoy spending some time with her either way!


Enjoy that time with your mom.  I am sure your mom treasures the time you spend with her too 


bobbie68 said:


> Brian and I rode the new Velocicoaster yesterday. The teens decided not to go. Liv struggles with the crowds right now. The coaster is amazing, it is a high thrill coaster so it might now work for everyone. The themeing and queue were really cool, but the coaster was much better. There are 2 launches within it and they are fast. We sat in the front seat, it was worth it. The trains are comfortable, love the lap bar only, the seats were good, you can have some wiggle room with them if you choose. It is a smooth coaster however, you will be thrusted a bit side to side. There is plenty of air time if you like that. I can have a tendency to get disoriented if the elements are to close together and I didn't get that at all. I was worried about it, but was happy at the end. I hope everyone who wants to ride it next trip can. If you have any questions please ask.


That is sooo exciting.  How awesome that you got to ride it.  It sounds like you guys are transitioning easily into being Floridians!!!!  


cam757 said:


> Quick pop in for a catchup. We fly out tomorrow so I have packing to do tonight. After pulling our summer clothes from the attic, I am very much looking forward to doing some outlet shopping. I really need to freshen up the wardrobe. I can't believe it is already here. I think we all are looking forward to the break.


Enjoy that get away!!!!


schumigirl said:


> Also need to go look for some gifts for several birthdays this month.....and so it starts. First four months I only have a couple each month, but it progresses from May onward. Some I can order online, but some I like to choose myself.


I am the same way.  I am not a great lover of online shopping.  We are weird...in that we don't purchase much from amazon...and rarely order things online.  We would rather go into a store to find what we need.  


Lynne G said:


> igh 80’s today, but so does the rain come. Good thing I’m getting my haircut today, right after screen turning off. As at home, I rarely dry my hair other than with a towel. With rain most likely rain will be falling as go and come home, so I’ll tell her don’t bother with the hair dryer.


Enjoy the haircut!!!  Lord knows we all need out haircut.  I have an appointment in 2 weeks for a color and cut.  I wanted it done before ds's grad.  Hopefully I an testing negative and get back out into the real world again.



schumigirl said:


> Didn`t get out a walk today, so baked in the Aga while I cleaned the shelves of the double built in oven.....those shelves need doing regularly as I do like them shining.


Hopefully you get to get out walking again soon.  I didn't think I would actually miss my evening walks.  But right now, I sure would love to get outside of our yard and go for a walk.  I'm thinking that I'm going to have to build up my lungs again since having Covid.  I can tell my lungs are not quite working right yet....better than I was, but still not completely healed yet.   I am searching bread recipies.  With all the cooking and baking I have done over the years, I have never baked a loaf of bread from scratch (without a bread maker)  I thought this might be a good time to try.   I have nothing but time on my hands.  

Well, I should get going and whip myself up some lunch.  Thinking just some eggs and toast for lunch.  I'm thinking I'll take out some burger to make some hamburgers and airfired sweet potato fries.  

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Sending more well wishes to you Pumpkin.  Yes, hope you can go to your hair appointment in 2 weeks.  I enjoy being pampered every 5 or 6 weeks.  

And I say, I have long hair.  May get some of it chopped off, as sweaty times are coming, and the humidity.  Hate sweaty hair on my neck.  Hence, you will see my hair tied up all summer, even if I do shorten it.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick stop in!!!
> 
> Day 2 of feeling better.  Thinking of hitting the kitchen to bake up some banana muffins.  I see some bananas that need to be used up....so I think I will hit the kitchen ( wearing a mask as I do when I walk through the house) and whip up some muffins for my boys.  Muffins are always eaten in this house.
> 
> I'm just hanging out in the bedroom, grey's is playing on the tv and I'm streaming the DIS live show ( I love watching it ) and reading the boards.  I think it's safe to say I'm bored and feeling better.  I'm just sooo lucky I didn't get very sick with this...and so far...knock on wood...no one else is sick with it yet.  So my quarantine worked to keep the rest of the family safe.
> 
> The sun is shinning bright and I hope the winds stay down.  I might get outside a little later to enjoy the mid day temps.    I also see my lilac tree is starting to get buds on (finally).  I am needing to see more green now.  The grass is also finally getting green.  Such a little thing...but makes my soul so happy to finally see.
> 
> 
> It sounds like you have had a great trip so far.  Love the pictures!!!!
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!!!  I have to say I'm a little jealous.
> 
> That sounds like a lovely visit with friends.  I can't wait until we can visit family.  Our whole family (extended as in my parents, dh's dad and his wife, and brothers and sisters) all have their first shot now.  I am hoping that when the youngest ds's grad happens....we will be able to get together and celebrate this accomplishment for him.
> 
> Enjoy that time with your mom.  I am sure your mom treasures the time you spend with her too
> 
> That is sooo exciting.  How awesome that you got to ride it.  It sounds like you guys are transitioning easily into being Floridians!!!!
> 
> Enjoy that get away!!!!
> 
> I am the same way.  I am not a great lover of online shopping.  We are weird...in that we don't purchase much from amazon...and rarely order things online.  We would rather go into a store to find what we need.
> 
> Enjoy the haircut!!!  Lord knows we all need out haircut.  I have an appointment in 2 weeks for a color and cut.  I wanted it done before ds's grad.  Hopefully I an testing negative and get back out into the real world again.
> 
> 
> Hopefully you get to get out walking again soon.  I didn't think I would actually miss my evening walks.  But right now, I sure would love to get outside of our yard and go for a walk.  I'm thinking that I'm going to have to build up my lungs again since having Covid.  I can tell my lungs are not quite working right yet....better than I was, but still not completely healed yet.   I am searching bread recipies.  With all the cooking and baking I have done over the years, I have never baked a loaf of bread from scratch (without a bread maker)  I thought this might be a good time to try.   I have nothing but time on my hands.
> 
> Well, I should get going and whip myself up some lunch.  Thinking just some eggs and toast for lunch.  I'm thinking I'll take out some burger to make some hamburgers and airfired sweet potato fries.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



Glad you`re doing better......continued good wishes for you improving........it must be weird to feel your lungs not working to capacity, but you can only get better soon. Yes, we did miss our walk today a lot, so I know what you mean.

I did have a breadmaker, but much preferred doing it in the oven. Most of my recipes are just off the internet or friends. It is easy, honest......I make a lot of bread and haven`t had a failure yet.....maybe one that didn`t taste as expected lol....but although we`re cutting back on bread, we do like the odd slice so I make a smaller batch. I ended up giving the breadmaker away.

I adore sweet potato fries.....we had wedges tonight with pulled pork. Lush. 

If I can avoid Amazon I do, yes, I do order online, but from more specialised stores , less chains the better. I have a wonderful little bookstore I get most of the book groups choices ordered from, and they are brilliant. Haven`t ordered a book from anywhere else for a long time. But, yes, for gifts, I do like to see what I`m buying. 



Getting dark a little earlier tonight, with all the cloud coming in from the sea......no rain, but wind is still blowing. Think it`ll be like that all night. 

But, sun will be shining tomorrow and winds will be less....nice for along the sea front. 

Hot chocolate time......


----------



## Charade67

Hello again. We had a brief storm pass through this afternoon, but everything is calm now.
Nothing much going on here. My last 2 shirts have shipped, so I should have them in plenty of time for vacation.

Yesterday I got a rather blunt text from my Aunt asking for some money to help cover some of Mom's expenses. I was planning on sending some anyway, but geez, a simple please would be nice to hear. I'm sending a prepaid Visa card so I can track where the money is being sent. No, I don't completely trust my Aunt to spend it properly.




Realfoodfans said:


> Charade B’s hair was awesome. Is it still so long? L’s is naturally very curly and did not begin to drop with the weight for a few years!


It's a little shorter now, but not by much. I think it would really curl nicely if she got it cut shorter, but she likes it long.  It was a lot straighter when she was younger.



macraven said:


> Have any of you had to do the two step process to post on the boards ?


Fortunately not.



J'aime Paris said:


> The action at our condos has gone at lightening speed! I was really caught off guard, and I'm still trying to process it all. We have 2 full price cash offers on both places. If everything runs smoothly, we will close on them both by mid May!
> I never thought it would be this fast....we overpriced both places to have some wiggle room for negotiating.
> And we were offered $10,000 cash for our parking space. A parking space!! Maybe in NYC or Boston this would be 'a thing'? Not something I was prepared for...


 Wow! Congrats on the quick sales. 10K for a parking space??? Is it normal to purchase parking? I would have thought the space would come with the condo.



schumigirl said:


> Once we we moved to another country through Tom`s business, I stopped working for a long time, wasn`t leaving him with anyone we didn`t know. Our maternity cover in the UK is very decent, especially in comparison with the States.


Yeah, the maternity leave here is not great. I used up my paid leave, then my unpaid leave, then I turned in my resignation.  I was very fortunate to be able to stay home with B.  I went back to work part time when she started preschool.




Lynne G said:


> Yum, pizza, yep, and minus mushrooms and any onions.


 I'll take the mushrooms and onions.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Day 2 of feeling better.


 Great news!



Lynne G said:


> And I say, I have long hair. May get some of it chopped off, as sweaty times are coming, and the humidity. Hate sweaty hair on my neck. Hence, you will see my hair tied up all summer, even if I do shorten it.


 I am getting a cut the week before we leave for Orlando. I want to keep it long enough for a ponytail.

I guess I should start making dinner. We are going to have taco Tuesday today.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> That pizza looks so good!! Even with the dreaded mushrooms......lol......
> 
> Fantastic news about the condos Lori.....and excellent weird news about the parking space......so funny! One of my nieces lives in a rather nice area of London and she rents out a garage they have, they both work in the City so don`t need a car, but my goodness.....the rental they get for a year is eye watering! But,  glad it`s all moving quickly for you both.......nothing worse than it being dragged out.
> 
> Not realfood, but I was shocked by the Maternity cover in the US. One of the HR team at RP told me it`s on par with somewhere like Ecuador which you don`t expect.
> 
> I stopped working at 6 months pregnant and went back when Kyle was 7 months old....but only part time. Mum had him for four hours in the morning Mon-Frid, so I felt I had the best of both worlds. Once we we moved to another country through Tom`s business, I stopped working for a long time, wasn`t leaving him with anyone we didn`t know. Our maternity cover in the UK is very decent, especially in comparison with the States.
> 
> Farm eggs are definitely so much better than store bought eggs.....the colour of the yolk is incredible.....
> 
> 
> Lynne....have a good haircut......always nice to have a tidy up. Although I do love getting it blow dried too and straightened. My stylist is always glad my hair is in such good soft and shiny condition considering I wash, blow dry and straighten it every day, but I do use good products including a heat protector.......
> 
> I forget, is your hair long or short?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn`t get out a walk today, so baked in the Aga while I cleaned the shelves of the double built in oven.....those shelves need doing regularly as I do like them shining.
> 
> Also ironed, cleaned some windows on the inside and then enjoyed a sample of the baking with a mid afternoon pot of tea. Nice, but quite calorific!
> 
> It`s a while till dinner, sos good to wait now.
> 
> Sun is shining again, but winds are all over the place, looking out to sea it is wild out there. And cold.


DD doesn't like mushrooms either....one of her few food dislikes.  And my picky eater (DH) likes them...go figure??

I was a stay at home mom with DD until she went to Kindergarten.  

Your meals sound mouth watering as always!



Lynne G said:


> Yum, pizza, yep, and minus mushrooms and any onions.
> 
> Well, weather has seem to hold, so lunchtime walk is to be a go.  May wear sunglasses even if not.  And ooh the humidity.  Puffy hair day.


Humidity and my hair doesn't mix either.  Which is why most of my Florida photos have my hair in a ponytail.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick stop in!!!
> 
> Day 2 of feeling better.  Thinking of hitting the kitchen to bake up some banana muffins.  I see some bananas that need to be used up....so I think I will hit the kitchen ( wearing a mask as I do when I walk through the house) and whip up some muffins for my boys.  Muffins are always eaten in this house.
> 
> I'm just hanging out in the bedroom, grey's is playing on the tv and I'm streaming the DIS live show ( I love watching it ) and reading the boards.  I think it's safe to say I'm bored and feeling better.  I'm just sooo lucky I didn't get very sick with this...and so far...knock on wood...no one else is sick with it yet.  So my quarantine worked to keep the rest of the family safe.
> 
> The sun is shinning bright and I hope the winds stay down.  I might get outside a little later to enjoy the mid day temps.    I also see my lilac tree is starting to get buds on (finally).  I am needing to see more green now.  The grass is also finally getting green.  Such a little thing...but makes my soul so happy to finally see.
> 
> 
> It sounds like you have had a great trip so far.  Love the pictures!!!!
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!!!  I have to say I'm a little jealous.
> 
> That sounds like a lovely visit with friends.  I can't wait until we can visit family.  Our whole family (extended as in my parents, dh's dad and his wife, and brothers and sisters) all have their first shot now.  I am hoping that when the youngest ds's grad happens....we will be able to get together and celebrate this accomplishment for him.
> 
> Enjoy that time with your mom.  I am sure your mom treasures the time you spend with her too
> 
> That is sooo exciting.  How awesome that you got to ride it.  It sounds like you guys are transitioning easily into being Floridians!!!!
> 
> Enjoy that get away!!!!
> 
> I am the same way.  I am not a great lover of online shopping.  We are weird...in that we don't purchase much from amazon...and rarely order things online.  We would rather go into a store to find what we need.
> 
> Enjoy the haircut!!!  Lord knows we all need out haircut.  I have an appointment in 2 weeks for a color and cut.  I wanted it done before ds's grad.  Hopefully I an testing negative and get back out into the real world again.
> 
> 
> Hopefully you get to get out walking again soon.  I didn't think I would actually miss my evening walks.  But right now, I sure would love to get outside of our yard and go for a walk.  I'm thinking that I'm going to have to build up my lungs again since having Covid.  I can tell my lungs are not quite working right yet....better than I was, but still not completely healed yet.   I am searching bread recipies.  With all the cooking and baking I have done over the years, I have never baked a loaf of bread from scratch (without a bread maker)  I thought this might be a good time to try.   I have nothing but time on my hands.
> 
> Well, I should get going and whip myself up some lunch.  Thinking just some eggs and toast for lunch.  I'm thinking I'll take out some burger to make some hamburgers and airfired sweet potato fries.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


So glad you're continuing to improve!!!  Never can take our health for granted....

I had a nice day with my mom!!  She got loads from the garden center, since she's quite skilled at keeping them thriving!  Me, not so much...



schumigirl said:


> Glad you`re doing better......continued good wishes for you improving........it must be weird to feel your lungs not working to capacity, but you can only get better soon. Yes, we did miss our walk today a lot, so I know what you mean.
> 
> I did have a breadmaker, but much preferred doing it in the oven. Most of my recipes are just off the internet or friends. It is easy, honest......I make a lot of bread and haven`t had a failure yet.....maybe one that didn`t taste as expected lol....but although we`re cutting back on bread, we do like the odd slice so I make a smaller batch. I ended up giving the breadmaker away.
> 
> I adore sweet potato fries.....we had wedges tonight with pulled pork. Lush.
> 
> If I can avoid Amazon I do, yes, I do order online, but from more specialised stores , less chains the better. I have a wonderful little bookstore I get most of the book groups choices ordered from, and they are brilliant. Haven`t ordered a book from anywhere else for a long time. But, yes, for gifts, I do like to see what I`m buying.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting dark a little earlier tonight, with all the cloud coming in from the sea......no rain, but wind is still blowing. Think it`ll be like that all night.
> 
> But, sun will be shining tomorrow and winds will be less....nice for along the sea front.
> 
> Hot chocolate time......


Wine time on my clock, lol!!



Charade67 said:


> Hello again. We had a brief storm pass through this afternoon, but everything is calm now.
> Nothing much going on here. My last 2 shirts have shipped, so I should have them in plenty of time for vacation.
> 
> Yesterday I got a rather blunt text from my Aunt asking for some money to help cover some of Mom's expenses. I was planning on sending some anyway, but geez, a simple please would be nice to hear. I'm sending a prepaid Visa card so I can track where the money is being sent. No, I don't completely trust my Aunt to spend it properly.
> 
> 
> It's a little shorter now, but not by much. I think it would really curl nicely if she got it cut shorter, but she likes it long.  It was a lot straighter when she was younger.
> 
> Fortunately not.
> 
> Wow! Congrats on the quick sales. 10K for a parking space??? Is it normal to purchase parking? I would have thought the space would come with the condo.
> 
> Yeah, the maternity leave here is not great. I used up my paid leave, then my unpaid leave, then I turned in my resignation.  I was very fortunate to be able to stay home with B.  I went back to work part time when she started preschool.
> 
> 
> I'll take the mushrooms and onions.
> 
> Great news!
> 
> I am getting a cut the week before we leave for Orlando. I want to keep it long enough for a ponytail.
> 
> I guess I should start making dinner. We are going to have taco Tuesday today.


The condo complex has 276 individual units.  There is uncovered general parking available to all.  Assigned, covered parking has less than 100 spots. These are in great demand by current owners, and they are willing to pay to get one.




I forgot my nephew has a birthday tomorrow.  Being gone for a week has me a bit off kilter yet.  Thankfully they live only about 15 minutes away.  I was able to get a card with money and a Star Wars sweatshirt together fast, and ran it over to the house for him.

DD and her friends leave Alabama between 2-3am tonight/(officially) tomorrow.  They should get home before dark Wednesday evening.  There have been a lot of dangerous storms in the mid south for the past day and a half.  I'm hoping the weather will be mostly to the east when they depart.  Hoping for an uneventful journey home!!

Good night all!!


----------



## keishashadow

Better late than never to my fellow star war buffs.  
lucked out at the 1pm slot for another return time. We were group 158, called around 5:30 pm. A good day for them processing so many folks

finished up day at the main pool. It’s especially pretty at night.





bobbie68 said:


> Brian and I rode the new Velocicoaster yesterday


Woot, you are far braver than me


bobbie68 said:


> am glad you got ROR I am going to have to practice. Have a great rest of the trip


Thank you, a treat this trip to ride twice 


macraven said:


> My area will have a day like Noah’s Ark so I’ll be spending quality time with my cats and reading the Dis tomorrow.
> But not a bad thing to stay in the house for the day.


No, it is not, especially with the right snacks 


macraven said:


> And then we have peeps like me that talk more about my cats/ dogs than kids ..


Lol 


J'aime Paris said:


> Your live updates are food for the soul! Thank you for taking the time to do them and hope your trip continues to be fantastic!





J'aime Paris said:


> The rectangle pizza was indeed yummy!! It may look to be deep dish, but isn't. The crust is thin, with a raised edge. All but 2 pieces end up having an edge of crust. It was very nice. And we decided cold beer would go down quite nicely with it!!


Seriously, drooling. Glad the mr ordered a Turkey sandwich we split for late dinner or I’d be dreaming of pizza all night


schumigirl said:


> Our maternity cover in the UK is very decent, especially in comparison with the States.


It stinks here   


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm just sooo lucky I didn't get very sick with this...and so far...knock on wood...no one else is sick with it yet. So my quarantine worked to keep the rest of the family safe.


That is a wonderful attitude. Prayers Ur family skips it


Lynne G said:


> And I say, I have long hair.


& thick, same as Mac 


Charade67 said:


> Yesterday I got a rather blunt text from my Aunt asking for some money to help cover some of Mom's expenses.


Um, I’d think mom would be paying her own expenses unless there is dire need.  I’d want a general accounting and understanding going forward. You are smart to go with a gift card


Charade67 said:


> am getting a cut the week before we leave for Orlando. I want to keep it long enough for a ponytail.


My hair hasn’t seen my shoulders other than two dinners this week lol. Pony tail, braid or messy bun the way to go to stay cool especially with a real feel over 100 degrees. 

That said I saw people in full Jedi gear today, same as the HP robes in this weather; What are they thinking?


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Um, I’d think mom would be paying her own expenses unless there is dire need. I’d want a general accounting and understanding going forward. You are smart to go with a gift card


 Her only income now is her social security check and that doesn't go very far. I know she has some medical expenses since her Medicare plan doesn't pay 100% for everything. My brother and I don't mind helping, I just wish my aunt would be more polite about it. She seems to think we have tons of money. I've got a kid in college, and my brother just retired last month. 



keishashadow said:


> That said I saw people in full Jedi gear today, same as the HP robes in this weather; What are they thinking?


I appreciate the commitment to the fandom, but not in the Florida summer heat.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Hello again. We had a brief storm pass through this afternoon, but everything is calm now.
> Nothing much going on here. My last 2 shirts have shipped, so I should have them in plenty of time for vacation.
> 
> Yesterday I got a rather blunt text from my Aunt asking for some money to help cover some of Mom's expenses. I was planning on sending some anyway, but geez, a simple please would be nice to hear. I'm sending a prepaid Visa card so I can track where the money is being sent. No, I don't completely trust my Aunt to spend it properly.
> 
> 
> It's a little shorter now, but not by much. I think it would really curl nicely if she got it cut shorter, but she likes it long.  It was a lot straighter when she was younger.
> 
> Fortunately not.
> 
> Wow! Congrats on the quick sales. 10K for a parking space??? Is it normal to purchase parking? I would have thought the space would come with the condo.
> 
> Yeah, the maternity leave here is not great. I used up my paid leave, then my unpaid leave, then I turned in my resignation.  I was very fortunate to be able to stay home with B.  I went back to work part time when she started preschool.
> 
> 
> I'll take the mushrooms and onions.
> 
> Great news!
> 
> I am getting a cut the week before we leave for Orlando. I want to keep it long enough for a ponytail.
> 
> I guess I should start making dinner. We are going to have taco Tuesday today.



Yes, there are ways to deal with subjects like money, and maybe a blunt txt is not the way. Your aunt should have spoken to your directly and a difficult conversation may have been made easier. The pre paid card is a good idea, but isn`t it quite sad you have to think you don`t completely trust a relative like that. Sadly, quite common I think. Hope you get it sorted though. 

Glad you have your outfits sorted for your trip now. 





J'aime Paris said:


> DD doesn't like mushrooms either....one of her few food dislikes.  And my picky eater (DH) likes them...go figure??
> 
> I was a stay at home mom with DD until she went to Kindergarten.
> 
> Your meals sound mouth watering as always!
> 
> 
> Humidity and my hair doesn't mix either.  Which is why most of my Florida photos have my hair in a ponytail.
> 
> 
> 
> So glad you're continuing to improve!!!  Never can take our health for granted....
> 
> I had a nice day with my mom!!  She got loads from the garden center, since she's quite skilled at keeping them thriving!  Me, not so much...
> 
> 
> Wine time on my clock, lol!!
> 
> 
> The condo complex has 276 individual units.  There is uncovered general parking available to all.  Assigned, covered parking has less than 100 spots. These are in great demand by current owners, and they are willing to pay to get one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot my nephew has a birthday tomorrow.  Being gone for a week has me a bit off kilter yet.  Thankfully they live only about 15 minutes away.  I was able to get a card with money and a Star Wars sweatshirt together fast, and ran it over to the house for him.
> 
> DD and her friends leave Alabama between 2-3am tonight/(officially) tomorrow.  They should get home before dark Wednesday evening.  There have been a lot of dangerous storms in the mid south for the past day and a half.  I'm hoping the weather will be mostly to the east when they depart.  Hoping for an uneventful journey home!!
> 
> Good night all!!



Really? Your hair always looks so lovely when we`ve met.....yes, pony tails are a good solution, some park days I do look like Monica after a few hours! 

I loved being a stay at home mum. I was part time for a very short time before we moved away, but I realised how fortunate we were for me to be able to do that. I did get a lot of snidey remarks back then about choosing not to work. I was called lazy, and comments of "it`s alright for you" among other things. But, I wouldn`t swap that time with him for anything. I think he was 14 before I went back to work part time....and yes I still called myself a stay at home mum lol......only cause I knew it irritated some folks......lol......I wouldn`t dream of commenting on the ladies who went back to work and early in some cases, as it really is each to their own.

I`m with you on the gardening front Lori.....I could kill cactus!! Glad you had a nice time with your mum though, and yes, hope the girls all make it home safely. 






keishashadow said:


> Better late than never to my fellow star war buffs.
> View attachment 572841lucked out at the 1pm slot for another return time. We were group 158, called around 5:30 pm. A good day for them processing so many folks
> 
> finished up day at the main pool. It’s especially pretty at night.
> View attachment 572842
> 
> View attachment 572843
> 
> Woot, you are far braver than me
> 
> Thank you, a treat this trip to ride twice
> 
> No, it is not, especially with the right snacks
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, drooling. Glad the mr ordered a Turkey sandwich we split for late dinner or I’d be dreaming of pizza all night
> 
> It stinks here
> 
> That is a wonderful attitude. Prayers Ur family skips it
> 
> & thick, same as Mac
> 
> Um, I’d think mom would be paying her own expenses unless there is dire need.  I’d want a general accounting and understanding going forward. You are smart to go with a gift card
> 
> My hair hasn’t seen my shoulders other than two dinners this week lol. Pony tail, braid or messy bun the way to go to stay cool especially with a real feel over 100 degrees.
> 
> That said I saw people in full Jedi gear today, same as the HP robes in this weather; What are they thinking?



Love the pictures!! That pool looks so good and quiet again, and yes, very, very pretty at night, don`t think I`ve ever seen any night pictures of it.......and wow it is so hot for you right now  Yes, I`m in the pony tail camp too for days like that. My hair is fine, but, there`s a lot of it!

How do you keep the band on your head? I tried that once and....no, didn`t work for me, it looks so good on you.

I`m not sure how folks manage those robes in that heat......and scarves too with some! 

Glad you`re having such a wonderful trip......food as always sounds so good!! 






I gather today is Cinqo de Mayo......not something that`s celebrated over here generally. Those that do.......enjoy! 

Woke up to sunshine this morning and winds seemed to have abated. So, will get out our walks the rest of the week by the looks of the forecast. Starting to lighten up before 4am for us now.......got up to look out as we heard some foxes fighting, but they were in the trees so couldn`t see them. Got back to sleep fairly quick though. 

No idea on food for tonight, if it stays nice we will grill out, maybe get some steaks or chicken breasts and do wedges with salad, that`ll work. I feel like some duck soon, haven`t had it in a while, so many ways to serve duck breast.....plum sauce is a favourite of ours though. 

Want some new light fittings for various rooms around the house, so at some point we`ll go looking for them. There was a lighting place we used a few times, but it`s been taken over by someone else and they`re not as friendly shall we say. So, will bypass them and look elsewhere. 

Will finish our grocery delivery for tomorrow too, doesn`t come till lunchtime so we don`t need to rush back from our walk. I do need to add a few things.

Not much else going on......




























Happy Wednesday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, why hello camel trying to be a taco, as not Taco Tuesday, but a Cinco de Mayo Hump Day Wednesday.  Woot Woot Woot!  Fiesta time, homies.  Can have tacos two days in a row.  Yay!   And another Yay!  This hump of a fiesta day in May means a first Friday in May in two more sleeps.  So ready for the weekend, so decided will take this Friday off.  I need another day to relax.  Or try to.  

Yay, a wonderful Wednesday to all the homies.

Yeah, Charade, sad seniors need help, as yeah, my dad’s pension that my mom got, did not change in amount per month for the almost 30 years she received it. Our state has Pace, a money help to low income seniors that they get funds on a card, they can use at grocery shops, as works for most food and some home cleaning supplies. Maybe your mom’s state has other money help for low income seniors, so look into whatever funds she can get from her state senior help funds. Yes, would be better if nicely asked.

Woot!  More fun reporting from Keisha, and great pictures too.  Yeah, when it’s hot, hair up, and cap on.  And yes, hair is thick, so puffy is my hair most of the summer.  Been warm down there I see. And nope, you will only see me in t shirts and shorts when it’s hot. Not interested in robes or other to make me sweat any more then I do when I’m just wearing t shirt and shorts.  Enjoy another day of fun today, and stay cool.  That pool looked great in that nighttime getting wet enjoyment.  My sister said pool will be open soon.  Good thing she has a heater on it.  Sunny days will and a solar cover will help the temp of the water, but since the water starts as very cool well water, nice to have some hot water mixed in.  By mid summer, pool’s thermometer will say 90 degrees.  

Well, not much wet was yesterday, as most of that drizzle was in the morning, and mid afternoon. That was it. Golden sunset we saw.  And so, as weather lady said this morning, a couple of days of unsettling weather means being lots of wet chances days.  Yeah, and a 10 degree high temp dip, as 70 this high today, with an almost 20 degree dip in temp as we started the day yesterday. Still only 45 out. Was 65 this time of day yesterday.  And since not much rain was yesterday, lots of chances of rain as we near lunchtime, and all afternoon.  But even with that lower temp day, shorts will still be worn.  I live North enough, as long as above around 50 degrees, you will see shorts on most.  Maybe not me, sometimes, but humid enough today, still will stay in shorts.


And so, more tea for me on this cooler, overcast sky day. and yum, sister had a down the shore fun this past weekend. And woot! She brought me back a six pack of macaroons. There is a place on the one shore town’s boardwalk where they make what I think are the best macaroons. Have not had them in years, so was a nice treat, that I am still enjoying. So yes, treat with tea. Perfect breakfast in my book.

  A hearty good morning, homies. Get ready, that most fabulous Friday feeling will be here after we get over this hump of a day, then be thirsty enough tomorrow, so can relax and have that fabulous Friday.


----------



## Charade67

A quick good morning since I'm running late. 



schumigirl said:


> Yes, there are ways to deal with subjects like money, and maybe a blunt txt is not the way. Your aunt should have spoken to your directly and a difficult conversation may have been made easier. The pre paid card is a good idea, but isn`t it quite sad you have to think you don`t completely trust a relative like that. Sadly, quite common I think. Hope you get it sorted though.


 The really annoying thing was that my brother and I told her we would help if needed. The way she asked sounded more like a demand. 



schumigirl said:


> I did get a lot of snidey remarks back then about choosing not to work. I was called lazy, and comments of "it`s alright for you" among other things.


 Isn't it great how some moms insist on trying to tear others down? Just like the breast feeding issue. 



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, Charade, sad seniors need help, as yeah, my dad’s pension that my mom got, did not change in amount per month for the almost 30 years she received it. Our state has Pace, a money help to low income seniors that they get funds on a card, they can use at grocery shops, as works for most food and some home cleaning supplies. Maybe your mom’s state has other money help for low income seniors, so look into whatever funds she can get from her state senior help funds. Yes, would be better if nicely asked.


 I don't know if SC has anything like that, but I will look into it. 

Another day closer. 



 (I have never read this book. I just had difficulty finding a good number 17.)


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> Better late than never to my fellow star war buffs.
> View attachment 572841lucked out at the 1pm slot for another return time. We were group 158, called around 5:30 pm. A good day for them processing so many folks
> 
> finished up day at the main pool. It’s especially pretty at night.
> View attachment 572842
> 
> View attachment 572843
> 
> Woot, you are far braver than me
> 
> Thank you, a treat this trip to ride twice
> 
> No, it is not, especially with the right snacks
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, drooling. Glad the mr ordered a Turkey sandwich we split for late dinner or I’d be dreaming of pizza all night
> 
> It stinks here
> 
> That is a wonderful attitude. Prayers Ur family skips it
> 
> & thick, same as Mac
> 
> Um, I’d think mom would be paying her own expenses unless there is dire need.  I’d want a general accounting and understanding going forward. You are smart to go with a gift card
> 
> My hair hasn’t seen my shoulders other than two dinners this week lol. Pony tail, braid or messy bun the way to go to stay cool especially with a real feel over 100 degrees.
> 
> That said I saw people in full Jedi gear today, same as the HP robes in this weather; What are they thinking?


Nice pictures!!

I'd melt if wearing full Jedi gear or an HP robe!!!




schumigirl said:


> Yes, there are ways to deal with subjects like money, and maybe a blunt txt is not the way. Your aunt should have spoken to your directly and a difficult conversation may have been made easier. The pre paid card is a good idea, but isn`t it quite sad you have to think you don`t completely trust a relative like that. Sadly, quite common I think. Hope you get it sorted though.
> 
> Glad you have your outfits sorted for your trip now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Your hair always looks so lovely when we`ve met.....yes, pony tails are a good solution, some park days I do look like Monica after a few hours!
> 
> I loved being a stay at home mum. I was part time for a very short time before we moved away, but I realised how fortunate we were for me to be able to do that. I did get a lot of snidey remarks back then about choosing not to work. I was called lazy, and comments of "it`s alright for you" among other things. But, I wouldn`t swap that time with him for anything. I think he was 14 before I went back to work part time....and yes I still called myself a stay at home mum lol......only cause I knew it irritated some folks......lol......I wouldn`t dream of commenting on the ladies who went back to work and early in some cases, as it really is each to their own.
> 
> I`m with you on the gardening front Lori.....I could kill cactus!! Glad you had a nice time with your mum though, and yes, hope the girls all make it home safely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pictures!! That pool looks so good and quiet again, and yes, very, very pretty at night, don`t think I`ve ever seen any night pictures of it.......and wow it is so hot for you right now  Yes, I`m in the pony tail camp too for days like that. My hair is fine, but, there`s a lot of it!
> 
> How do you keep the band on your head? I tried that once and....no, didn`t work for me, it looks so good on you.
> 
> I`m not sure how folks manage those robes in that heat......and scarves too with some!
> 
> Glad you`re having such a wonderful trip......food as always sounds so good!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gather today is Cinqo de Mayo......not something that`s celebrated over here generally. Those that do.......enjoy!
> 
> Woke up to sunshine this morning and winds seemed to have abated. So, will get out our walks the rest of the week by the looks of the forecast. Starting to lighten up before 4am for us now.......got up to look out as we heard some foxes fighting, but they were in the trees so couldn`t see them. Got back to sleep fairly quick though.
> 
> No idea on food for tonight, if it stays nice we will grill out, maybe get some steaks or chicken breasts and do wedges with salad, that`ll work. I feel like some duck soon, haven`t had it in a while, so many ways to serve duck breast.....plum sauce is a favourite of ours though.
> 
> Want some new light fittings for various rooms around the house, so at some point we`ll go looking for them. There was a lighting place we used a few times, but it`s been taken over by someone else and they`re not as friendly shall we say. So, will bypass them and look elsewhere.
> 
> Will finish our grocery delivery for tomorrow too, doesn`t come till lunchtime so we don`t need to rush back from our walk. I do need to add a few things.
> 
> Not much else going on......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday  ​


Speaking of making a duck, it made me think of.......Have you ever had a Tur-duc-en??
It's a turkey, wrapped around a duck, wrapped around a chicken.  I made one for Christmas Eve many years ago.   Cooked it with wild rice and cranberries.  They were popular for a while....a bit of a novelty.  




Lynne G said:


> View attachment 572919
> 
> Ah yes, why hello camel trying to be a taco, as not Taco Tuesday, but a Cinco de Mayo Hump Day Wednesday.  Woot Woot Woot!  Fiesta time, homies.  Can have tacos two days in a row.  Yay!   And another Yay!  This hump of a fiesta day in May means a first Friday in May in two more sleeps.  So ready for the weekend, so decided will take this Friday off.  I need another day to relax.  Or try to.
> 
> Yay, a wonderful Wednesday to all the homies.
> 
> Yeah, Charade, sad seniors need help, as yeah, my dad’s pension that my mom got, did not change in amount per month for the almost 30 years she received it. Our state has Pace, a money help to low income seniors that they get funds on a card, they can use at grocery shops, as works for most food and some home cleaning supplies. Maybe your mom’s state has other money help for low income seniors, so look into whatever funds she can get from her state senior help funds. Yes, would be better if nicely asked.
> 
> Woot!  More fun reporting from Keisha, and great pictures too.  Yeah, when it’s hot, hair up, and cap on.  And yes, hair is thick, so puffy is my hair most of the summer.  Been warm down there I see. And nope, you will only see me in t shirts and shorts when it’s hot. Not interested in robes or other to make me sweat any more then I do when I’m just wearing t shirt and shorts.  Enjoy another day of fun today, and stay cool.  That pool looked great in that nighttime getting wet enjoyment.  My sister said pool will be open soon.  Good thing she has a heater on it.  Sunny days will and a solar cover will help the temp of the water, but since the water starts as very cool well water, nice to have some hot water mixed in.  By mid summer, pool’s thermometer will say 90 degrees.
> 
> Well, not much wet was yesterday, as most of that drizzle was in the morning, and mid afternoon. That was it. Golden sunset we saw.  And so, as weather lady said this morning, a couple of days of unsettling weather means being lots of wet chances days.  Yeah, and a 10 degree high temp dip, as 70 this high today, with an almost 20 degree dip in temp as we started the day yesterday. Still only 45 out. Was 65 this time of day yesterday.  And since not much rain was yesterday, lots of chances of rain as we near lunchtime, and all afternoon.  But even with that lower temp day, shorts will still be worn.  I live North enough, as long as above around 50 degrees, you will see shorts on most.  Maybe not me, sometimes, but humid enough today, still will stay in shorts.
> 
> 
> And so, more tea for me on this cooler, overcast sky day. and yum, sister had a down the shore fun this past weekend. And woot! She brought me back a six pack of macaroons. There is a place on the one shore town’s boardwalk where they make what I think are the best macaroons. Have not had them in years, so was a nice treat, that I am still enjoying. So yes, treat with tea. Perfect breakfast in my book.
> 
> A hearty good morning, homies. Get ready, that most fabulous Friday feeling will be here after we get over this hump of a day, then be thirsty enough tomorrow, so can relax and have that fabulous Friday.


Had to laugh a little....same by me....anything above 50 degrees is shorts weather for some!
I wait a bit more toward 60 before shorts.

Happy hump day Wednesday to you too!



Charade67 said:


> A quick good morning since I'm running late.
> 
> The really annoying thing was that my brother and I told her we would help if needed. The way she asked sounded more like a demand.
> 
> Isn't it great how some moms insist on trying to tear others down? Just like the breast feeding issue.
> 
> I don't know if SC has anything like that, but I will look into it.
> 
> Another day closer.
> 
> View attachment 572929
> 
> (I have never read this book. I just had difficulty finding a good number 17.)


I've never read that book, but I've read some of her Stephanie Plum series.
17!  Woot!







The severe storms have put DD and friends quite a bit behind schedule.  They intended to leave Alabama around 2-3 am, but didn't get started until almost 6am this morning.  
I just checked her location, and they are still 750 miles from Milwaukee.   If all goes well with the rest of their journey it's gonna be near midnight before they arrive home tonight.  But it looks as if no more rain on their route....that's a positive!

I'm making a couple of meals to bring to DD tomorrow along with a few groceries.  Since she's getting in so late, there won't be much in her fridge.  I have chicken in the crockpot for Hula Chicken.  It's kinda Hawaiian inspired.  I shred the chicken, and top with a pineapple slice on a bun.  I also made lemon/garlic shrimp with fresh veggies and linguine noodles.  And made double batches, so enough for DH and I too!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, noisy rain. One kid up, one kid in meowing mode, and has not left her bed.  Mom, why are you yelling?  It is close to lunchtime.  College kid.  Enough said.

Paris, nice you are making food for DD.  Long ride for them, but glad to hear on the road without bad weather now. Safe travels to them.  

And Cam, hope you are enjoying vacation now. Fun times, I hope.

Eh, I’d still rainy when I’m ready to walk soon, it will be a no.  Seems rain has stopped for now.  Will check the weather radar.


----------



## Charade67

Is is sad that I am excited that we are getting a new phone system at my office?  We are well past due for an upgrade.

Paris - Safe travels for your daughter and friends.

I have a few minutes left on my lunch hour then I have to finish the monthly billing.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.....enjoy your tacos! Wish I liked that kind of food as it`s so popular.....never could get the taste for them. 


Charade.....nice countdown and yes, some folks can`t seem to keep their, not asked for opinions to themselves. I ignored it all......I knew where some of it came from so wasn`t unexpected. But, most people I knew weren`t like that....there`s always one or two......

Hope your day improves and happy new work phone system......lol.....



Lori.......food sound lovely, I love that style of food, anything with the words Hawaiian or shrimp and I`m there! 

I have had turducken, and no, didn`t like it at all. I love all the stages of the dish, but together, for me it didn`t work at all. There was someone made one with goose many years ago.....couldn`t eat that one at all. The duck to me was wasted in there as I love duck on it`s own. I think the lady who cooked it expected everyone to love it, so she was a little annoyed when hardly anyone ate it......her roast potatoes were delicious though......lol.....

Hope the girls get home safely, and glad the rain is abating for them......




I do hope cam made it safely down to Orlando and has a lovely trip and we know Keisha is having a fabulous time!!




Had a lovely 5 mile walk this morning, didn`t go to the beach as the wind was a little cooler than we`d have liked, so did the woodland walk as there is a little shelter there, but by the end of the walk it got warm and hoodies came off. Then enjoyed chicken noodle soup I had made yesterday, always better second day.

Ended up getting some duck breasts for dinner tonight, and bought some shop bought plum sauce and had that with some stir fried pak choi and red peppers with a little rice. Nice and made it spicy as it was just the two of us tonight. And managed to keep them nice and pink. Overcooked duck is just as bad as overcooked steak. 

Cup of tea to come next......and I made mini lemon bars, can`t resist them.


----------



## schumigirl

Well, it was quiet on here last night.....

Beautiful sunny morning here, with a slight frost still on the ground...it`s May for heavens sake. But, chilly or not,  it`s going to be lovely.

Plan to walk along the seafront today and hopefully will only need a light hoodie by the time we head out. Got grocery delivery coming at lunchtime, then plan to nip out I think for a few little bits and pick up an order from butcher we sometimes use, his sausages are the best, even better than our own butcher but we don`t tell him that!

Fish for dinner tonight, we noticed one of the local fisheries has a refrigerated small van down at the front some days where they sell their fresh fish and Thursday is one of those days, so we`ll see what they have and get some. Fresh crab is also plentiful so may pick up some for lunch too.

We do have our local elections all over the UK today, so we`ll pop round to our polling station and vote later this evening when Kyle is here......always think of Keisha when voting.....her words of vote early and vote often ring in my ears!

And Thursday again......I think May is flying past as quick as April did somehow......





























Happy Throwback Thirsty Thursday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, thirsty I am.  Those clouds have blown off to the NE, so a very bright startling out day.  And while high not even seeing 65, the full day of sun is much appreciated.  Particularly since the next couple days, that rain changes come again.  Did have a nice sounding rain in the later evening.  Went to bed, had a good sleep, and back to that early mornings routine.  And yep, tea has been sipped for some time now.

Enjoy your walk, Schumi.  Frost, eek.  Yeah, May should be a warmer month. At least here, we stayed just above freezing in the overnight, so while cool feeling, no frost seen here.  Wet looking out, yes.  But the sunrise to be soon, should take care of that.  

Have a terrific Thursday.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh yeah, and:


Hehe.


----------



## macraven

Good morning early bird homies!
Someday I will be like you and up early

Lori, did your girl get home ok?

Hope everyone here has a great day!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Ooh, noisy rain. One kid up, one kid in meowing mode, and has not left her bed.  Mom, why are you yelling?  It is close to lunchtime.  College kid.  Enough said.
> 
> Paris, nice you are making food for DD.  Long ride for them, but glad to hear on the road without bad weather now. Safe travels to them.
> 
> And Cam, hope you are enjoying vacation now. Fun times, I hope.
> 
> Eh, I’d still rainy when I’m ready to walk soon, it will be a no.  Seems rain has stopped for now.  Will check the weather radar.


Thank you for the good travels wishes!  They made it home safely!



Charade67 said:


> Is is sad that I am excited that we are getting a new phone system at my office?  We are well past due for an upgrade.
> 
> Paris - Safe travels for your daughter and friends.
> 
> I have a few minutes left on my lunch hour then I have to finish the monthly billing.


Thank you!  Made it home safe and sound!



schumigirl said:


> Lynne.....enjoy your tacos! Wish I liked that kind of food as it`s so popular.....never could get the taste for them.
> 
> 
> Charade.....nice countdown and yes, some folks can`t seem to keep their, not asked for opinions to themselves. I ignored it all......I knew where some of it came from so wasn`t unexpected. But, most people I knew weren`t like that....there`s always one or two......
> 
> Hope your day improves and happy new work phone system......lol.....
> 
> 
> 
> Lori.......food sound lovely, I love that style of food, anything with the words Hawaiian or shrimp and I`m there!
> 
> I have had turducken, and no, didn`t like it at all. I love all the stages of the dish, but together, for me it didn`t work at all. There was someone made one with goose many years ago.....couldn`t eat that one at all. The duck to me was wasted in there as I love duck on it`s own. I think the lady who cooked it expected everyone to love it, so she was a little annoyed when hardly anyone ate it......her roast potatoes were delicious though......lol.....
> 
> Hope the girls get home safely, and glad the rain is abating for them......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope cam made it safely down to Orlando and has a lovely trip and we know Keisha is having a fabulous time!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a lovely 5 mile walk this morning, didn`t go to the beach as the wind was a little cooler than we`d have liked, so did the woodland walk as there is a little shelter there, but by the end of the walk it got warm and hoodies came off. Then enjoyed chicken noodle soup I had made yesterday, always better second day.
> 
> Ended up getting some duck breasts for dinner tonight, and bought some shop bought plum sauce and had that with some stir fried pak choi and red peppers with a little rice. Nice and made it spicy as it was just the two of us tonight. And managed to keep them nice and pink. Overcooked duck is just as bad as overcooked steak.
> 
> Cup of tea to come next......and I made mini lemon bars, can`t resist them.


Do you think that duck meal would keep well if you air mailed some over to me, lol??  Sounds incredible!

Girls made it back home safe!  




schumigirl said:


> Well, it was quiet on here last night.....
> 
> Beautiful sunny morning here, with a slight frost still on the ground...it`s May for heavens sake. But, chilly or not,  it`s going to be lovely.
> 
> Plan to walk along the seafront today and hopefully will only need a light hoodie by the time we head out. Got grocery delivery coming at lunchtime, then plan to nip out I think for a few little bits and pick up an order from butcher we sometimes use, his sausages are the best, even better than our own butcher but we don`t tell him that!
> 
> Fish for dinner tonight, we noticed one of the local fisheries has a refrigerated small van down at the front some days where they sell their fresh fish and Thursday is one of those days, so we`ll see what they have and get some. Fresh crab is also plentiful so may pick up some for lunch too.
> 
> We do have our local elections all over the UK today, so we`ll pop round to our polling station and vote later this evening when Kyle is here......always think of Keisha when voting.....her words of vote early and vote often ring in my ears!
> 
> And Thursday again......I think May is flying past as quick as April did somehow......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Throwback Thirsty Thursday  ​


Sounds like a beautiful day!  
Always look forward to a delivery!




Lynne G said:


> Ooh, thirsty I am.  Those clouds have blown off to the NE, so a very bright startling out day.  And while high not even seeing 65, the full day of sun is much appreciated.  Particularly since the next couple days, that rain changes come again.  Did have a nice sounding rain in the later evening.  Went to bed, had a good sleep, and back to that early mornings routine.  And yep, tea has been sipped for some time now.
> 
> Enjoy your walk, Schumi.  Frost, eek.  Yeah, May should be a warmer month. At least here, we stayed just above freezing in the overnight, so while cool feeling, no frost seen here.  Wet looking out, yes.  But the sunrise to be soon, should take care of that.
> 
> Have a terrific Thursday.


Enjoy that sunshine!



macraven said:


> Good morning early bird homies!
> Someday I will be like you and up early
> 
> Lori, did your girl get home ok?
> 
> Hope everyone here has a great day!


Yes, girls are home safe!






DD and her friends texted at 11:55pm that they were back.  They'd been up since 2am, so a full 22 hours awake!  I know they were shattered and will sleep well on this cloudy and rainy morning.

Once they were able to leave Alabama, they drove in rain for only about 2 hours before clear skies.  The coastal area received up to 6 inches of rain in some places.  Makes flooding a troublesome issue as well.

I will wait until late morning before heading down to her apartment.  She can rest up before the final push for the semester.  Final exams begin on Monday.  She only has 2 exams and one paper.  Not too terrible.  I need to ask DD which day she is officially 'done'.

The next few weeks will be busy.  Mother's Day is just around the corner, and don't have a clue what we are doing yet...
We need to start the process of moving DD back home for the summer.  Her new apartment won't be ready until mid August.  We will make numerous trips with our vehicles and packing tubs before the 'big stuff' with the trailer.
We also have DDs graduation weekend coming soon.  She's made quite a few plans for us!
And we leave for Universal in 25 days!!  Getting excited!!


----------



## keishashadow

Home!  
Room ready, exactly where I wanted woot. Love the walk over, so pretty. Sun is shining & raining, welcome to FL


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick stop in!!!

Still feeling good.  I have a tiny bit of a linger cough yet.  I got my text message from our health authority saying that my quarantine is done now IF I don't have any symptoms   Typical me, I always have a cough for weeks after a cold.  Booked another test for this afternoon. - so I guess we will see how that test comes back. 

Whipped up some bread yesterday....it turned out GREAT!!!!  I found a recipe that made only two loaves.  Well...one loaf is already gone...and the other one is waiting in the drawer for someone to cut into.  We try not to eat too much bread...but homemade bread is too good to pass up.  I will definitely be making it again!!!

I was invited to do another written interview for a job with our health authority.  I received a text message from one of my references that she had received and sent back a good reference to them.  Crossing my fingers that it is a positive sign.  Not sure if it was for the full-time, part-time or casual position ( all the same position was posted just different hours) yet...but fingers crossed I get a little experience with some of their software. then I had a leg up over other applicants for other jobs in the future.  I'm just needing to get my foot in the door.  I have my eye on a certain job, but it will take time to get there.  I am not afraid of hard work to get to where I want to go. 

Well, I should go shower and shampoo this color out of my hair.  My sparkles were showing a little too much, and I have nothing but time on my hands...so it was time to color my hair. 

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Didn’t take long to move the chains lol


----------



## Charade67

On lunch break and trying to stay calm and not lose my mind. I found out that 2 of our 4 therapists will be leaving. One I already  knew about, but the other just blind-sighted me with the information. There’s always extra work involved when someone leaves the office.

My aunt is now being unreasonable. She has it in her head that my brother and I agreed to pay her to be Mom’s caretaker. No, we just agreed to help out with expenses. I haven’t yet responded to the text she sent yesterday, because I was too angry to be civil to her. My brother tried calling her but got voicemail. She still hasn’t called him back. Ugh! Family!

Dh is stressing about his job and I am stressing about family. We made a pact that we would not discuss either while we were at WDW.  Speaking of which, the count is now at


----------



## Lynne G

Hugs, Charade.  Never easy when involves  family.  Will be nice to be on vacation soon.

Pumpkin, glad to hear you are feeling better, and hope new test will be a negative. Yum, fresh baked bread looks delicious.

Paris, glad to hear DD got home safely.  Enjoy your vacation countdown too.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ooh, thirsty I am.  Those clouds have blown off to the NE, so a very bright startling out day.  And while high not even seeing 65, the full day of sun is much appreciated.  Particularly since the next couple days, that rain changes come again.  Did have a nice sounding rain in the later evening.  Went to bed, had a good sleep, and back to that early mornings routine.  And yep, tea has been sipped for some time now.
> 
> Enjoy your walk, Schumi.  Frost, eek.  Yeah, May should be a warmer month. At least here, we stayed just above freezing in the overnight, so while cool feeling, no frost seen here.  Wet looking out, yes.  But the sunrise to be soon, should take care of that.
> 
> Have a terrific Thursday.




We did thanks Lynne.......yes, frost is unusual, but it was gone in no time at all with the sunshine. Hope you didn`t get rain and managed to get out a nice walk at lunchtime.......





J'aime Paris said:


> Thank you for the good travels wishes!  They made it home safely!
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Made it home safe and sound!
> 
> 
> Do you think that duck meal would keep well if you air mailed some over to me, lol??  Sounds incredible!
> 
> Girls made it back home safe!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a beautiful day!
> Always look forward to a delivery!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy that sunshine!
> 
> 
> Yes, girls are home safe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD and her friends texted at 11:55pm that they were back.  They'd been up since 2am, so a full 22 hours awake!  I know they were shattered and will sleep well on this cloudy and rainy morning.
> 
> Once they were able to leave Alabama, they drove in rain for only about 2 hours before clear skies.  The coastal area received up to 6 inches of rain in some places.  Makes flooding a troublesome issue as well.
> 
> I will wait until late morning before heading down to her apartment.  She can rest up before the final push for the semester.  Final exams begin on Monday.  She only has 2 exams and one paper.  Not too terrible.  I need to ask DD which day she is officially 'done'.
> 
> The next few weeks will be busy.  Mother's Day is just around the corner, and don't have a clue what we are doing yet...
> We need to start the process of moving DD back home for the summer.  Her new apartment won't be ready until mid August.  We will make numerous trips with our vehicles and packing tubs before the 'big stuff' with the trailer.
> We also have DDs graduation weekend coming soon.  She's made quite a few plans for us!
> And we leave for Universal in 25 days!!  Getting excited!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 573224



Glad your girl got home safely Lori......always good to know they made it with no issues. And she has several lovely events coming up to look forward to. And how lovely she`s home for the summer soon....happy mummy! 


lol.....I think it might be quite messy if the package burst!! It was gorgeous though.....





keishashadow said:


> Home!
> View attachment 573276View attachment 573277Room ready, exactly where I wanted woot. Love the walk over, so pretty. Sun is shining & raining, welcome to FL



Yay.....back at Universal......have so much fun!!!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick stop in!!!
> 
> Still feeling good.  I have a tiny bit of a linger cough yet.  I got my text message from our health authority saying that my quarantine is done now IF I don't have any symptoms   Typical me, I always have a cough for weeks after a cold.  Booked another test for this afternoon. - so I guess we will see how that test comes back.
> 
> Whipped up some bread yesterday....it turned out GREAT!!!!  I found a recipe that made only two loaves.  Well...one loaf is already gone...and the other one is waiting in the drawer for someone to cut into.  We try not to eat too much bread...but homemade bread is too good to pass up.  I will definitely be making it again!!!
> 
> I was invited to do another written interview for a job with our health authority.  I received a text message from one of my references that she had received and sent back a good reference to them.  Crossing my fingers that it is a positive sign.  Not sure if it was for the full-time, part-time or casual position ( all the same position was posted just different hours) yet...but fingers crossed I get a little experience with some of their software. then I had a leg up over other applicants for other jobs in the future.  I'm just needing to get my foot in the door.  I have my eye on a certain job, but it will take time to get there.  I am not afraid of hard work to get to where I want to go.
> 
> Well, I should go shower and shampoo this color out of my hair.  My sparkles were showing a little too much, and I have nothing but time on my hands...so it was time to color my hair.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!View attachment 573294



Oh hope your cough clears soon.....that`s annoying. 

Bread looks lovely!! Glad it was so popular......it`s so much nicer than store bought.

And more good luck with the job search, I`m sure you`ll get what you want soon, the right position is out there for you. 






Charade67 said:


> On lunch break and trying to stay calm and not lose my mind. I found out that 2 of our 4 therapists will be leaving. One I already  knew about, but the other just blind-sighted me with the information. There’s always extra work involved when someone leaves the office.
> 
> My aunt is now being unreasonable. She has it in her head that my brother and I agreed to pay her to be Mom’s caretaker. No, we just agreed to help out with expenses. I haven’t yet responded to the text she sent yesterday, because I was too angry to be civil to her. My brother tried calling her but got voicemail. She still hasn’t called him back. Ugh! Family!
> 
> Dh is stressing about his job and I am stressing about family. We made a pact that we would not discuss either while we were at WDW.  Speaking of which, the count is now at
> View attachment 573293




I`m sorry your aunt is being so difficult. It`s not what any of you need and I`m sure your mum would hate to think she was the cause of any issues. What a shame. I don`t blame you for being angry. I`m sure you and your brother will make her understand. 

Yes, put away any worries for your trip.......which is getting closer! 




It turned out to be a much warmer day than forecast.....not warm like Keisha or mac are enjoying, but warm for us. Walked 6 miles and did another mile and a half  tonight walking to the polling station to vote, and the same coming back. And it`s still beautiful out there tonight. Although amazingly, we could get hailstones tonight......weird!

Got our fresh fish this morning after our walk for dinner, some lovely cod loins and 2 large crabs for lunch......delicious. Made a lemon butter sauce to go with the fish, but only I had it as they prefer the fish plain, it is tasty enough.

Then drove to a really nice butcher we don`t visit often enough and stocked up on some produce from them. Should keep us going for a couple of weeks. Freezers are well stocked for sure. 

Thursday night glass of wine ahead.........thirsty Thursday!


----------



## Monykalyn

Woof Wednesdays at ballpark yesterday. Nemo did well with reduced crowds. He got part of my hamburger at Ebbets field beforehand too-great day for baseball! Springfield Cardinals. He got on the big screen for 7th inning stretch when cameraman caught him doing a "high five" with me.

Hope all are well!

Middle is going to submit application for scareactor for HHN.


----------



## Lynne G

Good luck to Pumpkin in getting that job.

How cool for middle to be a scare actor, MonyK.  Hope to say hi to ya in 3rd week in September.

Beautiful sunny day. Yay! And since such a late lunch, late dinner. And ewww, DH just came in after mowing. He stinks like sweaty grass. I hope he takes a shower soon. Not sure what for dinner. Maybe pasta? See what kids want. Did chicken quesadillas for lunch, to use up the chicken. As off tomorrow, will be grocery shopping and clothes shopping. Seems older one wants some more dressier shorts, so after his lunchtime final tomorrow, told him he has to do both kinds of shopping with me when he’s done.


----------



## schumigirl

Hope you`re good too Monyk.......nice doggy picture and good luck for the SA interview.......

Lynne...enjoy that shopping today, hope your son manages to get what he`s looking for. Sometimes I shop and find nothing, especially if I have an idea of what I`m looking for and other times I come home with a haul of clothes....hope the stores aren`t too busy. 



I planned to sit up late last night, but eventually couldn`t keep my eyes open. We were watching, well I was watching Citizen Kane.....our book group`s movie choice for this time around. I had never seen it before.....which is the idea of course.....but it`s not the boring movie I thought it would be, nor is it a movie I`d choose to watch again. But, will watch the last half hour today as I was just so tired. 

Another gorgeous and sunny day ahead, before rain forecast for tomorrow hits us, so will get out this morning and head down to the waterfront, although my toootsies do ache a little today. It`s nice to see all the little places opening back again ready for the summer season of tourists hopefully. And from May 17th, hopefully indoor dining will be back for all of us. Can`t wait for that. 

We meet a lot of the same people walking along the front most days....one group of three older men always do the same joke almost every day how we`re regulars now....bless them, they must get together every day and walk, they must all be well into their 80`s. I tell them they won`t see if it`s bad weather as we`re wimps and they said yes, they`d noticed.....lol.....so they must walk there in most weathers.

Today, poached eggs on toast for breakfast, turkey sandwiches for lunch and Tom has requested a hot and spicy chicken curry for tonight, again, just the two of us for that dish. And hopefully a good movie after I watch the end of CK. 

Tea is calling........






























Happy Friday ahead.........​


----------



## macraven

Wasn’t Scooby one of your favorite characters years back?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Wasn’t Scooby one of your favorite characters years back?



He was mac......still is. Who doesn`t love Scooby Doo!

I still have the lovely little scooby`s you gifted me many years ago now.....crikey that was years back now I think on it........2011???

My friend`s granddaughter Elise loves them too, along with the giant scooby Tom bought me waaaayyyyy back too.











Lunch out of the way.....heading back out to do a little shopping.........doing a Thai curry tonight, and need some fresh ingredients from the ethnic store about half an hour away from us. Always come back with more than we go for, so hard to resist their products. 

Try and get home before the rain is supposed to be coming on.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh I like Scooby, watched the comics of them when I was young.  I like seeing them in the parks. 

Ack. Forgot to turn alarm off. No matter, I was up before it anyway. Just startled me when it went off. And so, with a quiet morning, loads of wash have been done. And decided to make some coffee instead today. Iced it, as house feels warm enough. So nice to have another day to relax more.

Thus, a Fabulous Friday homies.

While we have a beautiful sunny morning so far, those summer like rain chances late afternoon and evening, and the clouds will come by lunchtime. Not summer like temp though, high is 60 today, and sigh, high tomorrow is 55. Not the temps I expect in May. But shorts will still be on. I think. Maybe start with pants tomorrow morning.

Hope all had it are having a great Friday morning.  Good Morning homies.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hello all.  Done a brief catch up on the week.
Pumpkin hope your cough clears soon and retest is clear.

Charade sending hugs to sort Mum issues.  Here if someone has minimal income homecare is provided by the state. Not sure what standards that is.   I arranged care privately for my parents and even then was good and bad service.  Glad I was there enough to be fully aware what was and wasn’t being done.  Had two amazing ladies one of whom only young I still keep in touch with.  Are there any services like Red Cross who might help?

J’aime maternity leave varies here according to employment and length of employment.  Sadly DIL had done 16 years at Virgin Atlantic but just accepted redundancy and started working in the NHS when she became pregnant so only statutory pay - would have had excellent pay from Virgin.  However, she is a real hard worker and has carried on until just four weeks until due date and I rang her today and she is busy doing manicures and lashes on clients as she also does beauty treatments.  I told her you need to rest now but she is happy keeping busy.  She is hoping to return to work part time after 6 months as Kev and I will look after the new arrival when needed.

Monykalyn you know I catch your lovely photos already but so lucky you can take fur family to sports!

DIL started her maternity leave this week and DS is on leave so we went for afternoon tea on Tuesday (outside under cover) with them to a nice hotel in Prestbury.  Called The Bridge it is literally on a bridge with the river running by the gardens


Em has got a longer piece of work at the moment so we are doing all the school runs.  She is currently using my car as hers was in ex’s name - so I am walking with L as J’s high school is a drive away.  After court we will decide what to do about cars.  I’m thinking a small camper might be fun for us but we will see what comes.

Fishy Friday take out for us tonight and a restful day tomorrow after busy early starts all week.  If dry we plan some gardening.

Take care all x


----------



## Robo56

Good Friday morning Sans family 







Charade67 said:


> It’s officially May. I can finally say I’m going to Disney this month.



Yeah!!!!!!......your countdown to your trip is getting closer.




keishashadow said:


> Something I never expected to see in WDW or anywhere else for that matter. Larger group baiting a small family, repeatedly for observing the signage on floor re social distancing.



So sad when folks have to be so mean......I Rembember seeing something on the Internet a few years ago about a fight breaking out between some adults at Test Track ride at WDW and they hit each other with umbrellas. It was all caught on film.  




keishashadow said:


> Up with the birds to grab a boarding group for RoTR, best one ever. Pressure is off lol



Great grab on the boarding for ROTR. Our son and daughter-in-law are going this summer. He is a big Star Wars fan. I hope they are able to get to ride it while they are there. 




keishashadow said:


> to share my dream car in the parking lot today



Wow...a haunted mansion car....pretty cool.




keishashadow said:


> the perfect first cuppa tea in the am is followed by a dip in the empty pool



Nice pics.




bobbie68 said:


> The coaster is amazing, it is a high thrill coaster so it might now work for everyone. The themeing and queue were really cool, but the coaster was much better. There are 2 launches within it and they are fast. We sat in the front seat, it was worth it. The trains are comfortable, love the lap bar only, the seats were good, you can have some wiggle room with them if you choose. It is a smooth coaster however, you will be thrusted a bit side to side. There is plenty of air time if you like that. I can have a tendency to get disoriented if the elements are to close together and I didn't get that at all. I was worried about it, but was happy at the end. I hope everyone who wants to ride it next trip can. If you have any questions please ask.



Glad to hear you both like the ride so much. Sounds like it is going to be a favorite with the coaster riders. 




cam757 said:


> I had a busy weekend. Worked the bazaar to benefit the children's hospital. It was outside and very windy but all in all it went well and we raised a couple thousand dollars for the hospital. Came home a planted my vegetable garden so hopefully it will grow a little while we are gone. Tried to do a little shopping on Sunday but I wasn't very successful in finding anything.



Congratulations on raising money for the Children’s Hospital.




J'aime Paris said:


> The rectangle pizza was indeed yummy!! It may look to be deep dish, but isn't. The crust is thin, with a raised edge. All but 2 pieces end up having an edge of crust. It was very nice. And we decided cold beer would go down quite nicely with it!!



Pizza looks yummy.




J'aime Paris said:


> The action at our condos has gone at lightening speed! I was really caught off guard, and I'm still trying to process it all. We have 2 full price cash offers on both places. If everything runs smoothly, we will close on them both by mid May!
> I never thought it would be this fast....we overpriced both places to have some wiggle room for negotiating.
> And we were offered $10,000 cash for our parking space. A parking space!! Maybe in NYC or Boston this would be 'a thing'? Not something I was prepared for...



Congratulations on getting all the offers on your condos and parking space. Hope all things go smoothly.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm just hanging out in the bedroom, grey's is playing on the tv and I'm streaming the DIS live show ( I love watching it ) and reading the boards. I think it's safe to say I'm bored and feeling better. I'm just sooo lucky I didn't get ve



Glad to hear you are feeling better.




keishashadow said:


> That said I saw people in full Jedi gear today, same as the HP robes in this weather; What are they thinking



There are die hard fans who do love wearing their costumes. I remember going to my first MNSSHP with my younger sister and niece and it was hotter then Blue blazes and some old fella was in a full wizard costume with a heavy robe. He appeared to be having a good time and the heat did not seem to bother him.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Still feeling good. I have a tiny bit of a linger cough yet. I got my text message from our health authority saying that my quarantine is done now IF I don't have any symptoms  Typical me, I always have a cough for weeks after a cold. Booked another test for this afternoon. - so I guess we will see how that test comes back.



Sending lots of get well wishes your way.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> was invited to do another written interview for a job with our health authority. I received a text message from one of my references that she had received and sent back a good reference to them. Crossing my fingers that it is a positive sign. Not sure if it was for the full-time, part-time or casual position ( all the same position was posted just different hours) yet...but fingers crossed I get a little experience with some of their software. then I had a leg up over other applicants for other jobs in the future. I'm just needing to get my foot in the door. I have my eye on a certain job, but it will take time to get there. I am not afraid of hard work to get to where I want to go.



Good luck on your job possibilities. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Whipped up some bread yesterday....it turned out GREAT!!!! I found a recipe that made only two loaves. Well...one loaf is already gone...and the other one is waiting in the drawer for someone to cut into. We try not to eat too much bread...but homemade bread is too good to pass up. I will definitely be making it again!!!



The bread looks delicious.




Charade67 said:


> My aunt is now being unreasonable. She has it in her head that my brother and I agreed to pay her to be Mom’s caretaker. No, we just agreed to help out with expenses. I haven’t yet responded to the text she sent yesterday, because I was too angry to be civil to her. My brother tried calling her but got voicemail. She still hasn’t called him back. Ugh! Family!



So sad when things go south on money issues were family is concerned. Hope things work out.




Monykalyn said:


> Wednesdays at ballpark yesterday. Nemo did well with reduced crowds. He got part of my hamburger at Ebbets field beforehand too-great day for baseball! Springfield Cardinals. He got on the big screen for 7th inning stretch when cameraman caught him doing a "high five" with me.



Cute pick of your fur baby at the game. 


Schumi great to hear all is well and you and Tom are enjoying your walks. Hope your weather improves and the sun comes out and it warms up for you. 

Lynne enjoy your tea this morning. 


Mac hope Mr Bluer has not been up in the attic again.


Been a little busy here for past few days. Finishing up last few things for Bridal Shower and helping with some wedding things.

Son and daughter-in-law took us out yesterday evening for early Mother’s Day Celebration. The restaurant was in an old historic home that hubby had owned many years ago. It was turned into an event center a number of years ago for private dining and weddings etc...now it is a lovely quaint restaurant. The food was delicious and spending time with son, daughter-in-law and grandson was priceless.  They were so thoughtful. 

Weather here has been a bit all over the place. Had a couple rainy days then it has been cooling down at night. It was 49 when I woke up this morning. High today will be 66. Sun is shinning  and the birds are singing so not a bad start to the day.

Even though things are wet from the rain past few days the heavy machinery was out in the farm field behind us bright and early this morning.

I’am going to watch my great-nephew this morning while my niece has an appointment. So looking forward to spending time with him. 

Need to get moving. Have a wonderful Friday morning everyone.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday everyone. I am having my usual day of doing laundry.

My family drama rages on. A little while ago my aunt texted me a copy of the bill from the nursing home. It shows that my mom doesn't owe anything, but it also shows the amount that was billed to her insurance. I asked her what I was supposed to do with it and she said that she just wanted me to be aware of the cost and this was the amount my brother and I would be paying if we kept her at the nursing home. I informed her that we would have applied for Medicaid because there is no way we would have been able to pay the full amount every month. She has not responded to that.  Meanwhile I was texting all of this to my brother. He told me that he had a conversation with our Aunt yesterday where he spelled  out what we could and couldn't  pay (and also brought up Medicaid). I feel like she is trying to play the two of us against each other. In fact, I feel like this whole thing, from the time my mom had her surgery until now, has been a carefully orchestrated ploy to try to get money from us.  At this point I don't know what we can do. Mom is still of sound mind, and insists on staying where she is. We can't force her to leave.

Sorry for the long vent.



Monykalyn said:


> Wednesdays at ballpark yesterday. Nemo did well with reduced crowds. He got part of my hamburger at Ebbets field beforehand too-great day for baseball! Springfield Cardinals. He got on the big screen for 7th inning stretch when cameraman caught him doing a "high five" with me.


 So cute that he seems to be enjoying the game. Our local team has occasional "Bark at the Park" days. We haven't been to a game in ages. We really should go sometime this summer.



Lynne G said:


> As off tomorrow, will be grocery shopping and clothes shopping. Seems older one wants some more dressier shorts, so after his lunchtime final tomorrow, told him he has to do both kinds of shopping with me when he’s done.


 Enjoy clothes shopping. We need to do that soon. Both B and I need shorts for our vacation.



schumigirl said:


> I planned to sit up late last night, but eventually couldn`t keep my eyes open. We were watching, well I was watching Citizen Kane.....our book group`s movie choice for this time around. I had never seen it before.....which is the idea of course.....but it`s not the boring movie I thought it would be, nor is it a movie I`d choose to watch again. But, will watch the last half hour today as I was just so tired.


That's one of those classics that I feel like I should watch, but never have.



macraven said:


> Wasn’t Scooby one of your favorite characters years back?


Add me to the Scooby fan club. I have loved that show since I was little. The last time I was at Universal I got my picture taken with the whole gang.



Realfoodfans said:


> Charade sending hugs to sort Mum issues. Here if someone has minimal income homecare is provided by the state. Not sure what standards that is. I arranged care privately for my parents and even then was good and bad service. Glad I was there enough to be fully aware what was and wasn’t being done. Had two amazing ladies one of whom only young I still keep in touch with. Are there any services like Red Cross who might help?


Right now my mom has too much money in the bank to qualify for any assistance. Her insurance is paying for some home healthcare, but I'm not sure how much. I know she gives my aunt money each month to help cover expenses. My aunt is just being unreasonable right now.  Since my brother and I were willing to try to come up with the money to keep our mom in the nursing home for another month or so (back when we thought things were worse than they are and she needed extra care) my aunt just assumes we can afford to pay her a salary. I reminded her yesterday that it was not what we agreed upon.



Realfoodfans said:


> DIL started her maternity leave this week and DS is on leave so we went for afternoon tea on Tuesday (outside under cover) with them to a nice hotel in Prestbury. Called The Bridge it is literally on a bridge with the river running by the gardens


 It all looks so good.



Robo56 said:


> Son and daughter-in-law took us out yesterday evening for early Mother’s Day Celebration. The restaurant was in an old historic home that hubby had owned many years ago. It was turned into an event center a number of years ago for private dining and weddings etc...now it is a lovely quaint restaurant. The food was delicious and spending time with son, daughter-in-law and grandson was priceless. They were so thoughtful.


What a cool idea. I have no idea what we will be doing.

I just realized that I put clothes in the dryer but forgot to turn it on. This is how my brain has been functioning lately.

Days until a much needed vacation.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ooh I like Scooby, watched the comics of them when I was young.  I like seeing them in the parks.
> 
> Ack. Forgot to turn alarm off. No matter, I was up before it anyway. Just startled me when it went off. And so, with a quiet morning, loads of wash have been done. And decided to make some coffee instead today. Iced it, as house feels warm enough. So nice to have another day to relax more.
> 
> Thus, a Fabulous Friday homies.
> 
> While we have a beautiful sunny morning so far, those summer like rain chances late afternoon and evening, and the clouds will come by lunchtime. Not summer like temp though, high is 60 today, and sigh, high tomorrow is 55. Not the temps I expect in May. But shorts will still be on. I think. Maybe start with pants tomorrow morning.
> 
> Hope all had it are having a great Friday morning.  Good Morning homies.




We`ve had some amazing meets with Scooby and the gang over the years in the parks and the much missed Character dining. We were lucky to meet the whole gang together in 2016 I believe for the first time......

Hope your weather picks up soon, that is cool.





Robo56 said:


> Good Friday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 573521
> 
> View attachment 573520
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!!!!!!......your countdown to your trip is getting closer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sad when folks have to be so mean......I Rembember seeing something on the Internet a few years ago about a fight breaking out between some adults at Test Track ride at WDW and they hit each other with umbrellas. It was all caught on film.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great grab on the boarding for ROTR. Our son and daughter-in-law are going this summer. He is a big Star Wars fan. I hope they are able to get to ride it while they are there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...a haunted mansion car....pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you both like the ride so much. Sounds like it is going to be a favorite with the coaster riders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on raising money for the Children’s Hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza looks yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on getting all the offers on your condos and parking space. Hope all things go smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you are feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are die hard fans who do love wearing their costumes. I remember going to my first MNSSHP with my younger sister and niece and it was hotter then Blue blazes and some old fella was in a full wizard costume with a heavy robe. He appeared to be having a good time and the heat did not seem to bother him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending lots of get well wishes your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck on your job possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bread looks delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sad when things go south on money issues were family is concerned. Hope things work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute pick of your fur baby at the game.
> 
> 
> Schumi great to hear all is well and you and Tom are enjoying your walks. Hope your weather improves and the sun comes out and it warms up for you.
> 
> Lynne enjoy your tea this morning.
> 
> 
> Mac hope Mr Bluer has not been up in the attic again.
> 
> 
> Been a little busy here for past few days. Finishing up last few things for Bridal Shower and helping with some wedding things.
> 
> Son and daughter-in-law took us out yesterday evening for early Mother’s Day Celebration. The restaurant was in an old historic home that hubby had owned many years ago. It was turned into an event center a number of years ago for private dining and weddings etc...now it is a lovely quaint restaurant. The food was delicious and spending time with son, daughter-in-law and grandson was priceless.  They were so thoughtful.
> 
> Weather here has been a bit all over the place. Had a couple rainy days then it has been cooling down at night. It was 49 when I woke up this morning. High today will be 66. Sun is shinning  and the birds are singing so not a bad start to the day.
> 
> Even though things are wet from the rain past few days the heavy machinery was out in the farm field behind us bright and early this morning.
> 
> I’am going to watch my great-nephew this morning while my niece has an appointment. So looking forward to spending time with him.
> 
> Need to get moving. Have a wonderful Friday morning everyone.



Folks can be mean.....and it`s horrible to see and hear. I am ignoring a snarky remark myself from someone today, and quite proud of myself for ignoring the snarkiness. It`s quite funny really I guess.....lol.......Seeing things like that though, it`s hard to imagine how people can get so angry in such a happy place.

How lovely you see so much of your little gem of a great-nephew.....he does sound adorable......and he`ll love spending time with you too. They are a great joy.

That does sound a wonderful place to visit for a meal.....and yes, spending time with family is always priceless. What a lovely treat for you and so lovely they thought of it.

Our weather has been lovely mostly, but not the warmest, it could be a little better, but the sun is warm when the wind isn`t in your face. We can`t complain really as it`s still early for us and relatives around the country are getting worse than us. But, we are so enjoying all the walking.

Hope the machinery isn`t causing too many issues for you...such a shame. Have a great Friday and weekend Robbie......



Charade.....stick to your guns with this one. It does sound like it could get very unpleasant. What a shame. You have a very different system over there from us, but best wishes on it all.

Citizen Kane isn`t all it`s cracked up to be. And another scooby fan.......






Yes, walk was lovely again this morning.......and got some nice bits and bobs shopping this afternoon too. Curry is simmering away and I`m sitting at the kitchen table inhaling as I type.......

Did finish Citizen Kane for the book group choice......meh, wouldn`t watch it again.....

Time to stir and maybe sample a little.......




Found my Scooby Gang picture....it was 2015 and of course it had to be the day we were leaving the park and looked like I had been dragged though a hedge backwards! We had said no more pictures that morning, but couldn`t turn down the whole gang for the first time!

They were brilliant.....completely in character and so funny. And I was the only one there for ages, so got plenty of extra time with them.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay great nephew time for Robo.  And how nice to enjoy meal with son and his family.  Happy to hear getting ready for bridal shower, and hope the weather gets warmer soon.  Yeah, at least I was at 57 when I posted.  My 5 day forecast seems to have in the mid to low 60’s as a high weather temp.  

And so, lunchtime walk, and still wearing my shades. Feels a bit cool outside with the overcast skies and light wind blowing cool feeling air. Still in shorts though. Will feel warmer as I walk fast. Now that it is still a week day, lots of trucks I hear. Will do a walk down to the little town literally down the street from me, to see what’s shaking. There’s a plant nursery that always has such pretty plants. Will see what they have out.


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> Home!
> View attachment 573276View attachment 573277Room ready, exactly where I wanted woot. Love the walk over, so pretty. Sun is shining & raining, welcome to FL


Yeah!!!!!   Are you at Royal Pacific?



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick stop in!!!
> 
> Still feeling good.  I have a tiny bit of a linger cough yet.  I got my text message from our health authority saying that my quarantine is done now IF I don't have any symptoms   Typical me, I always have a cough for weeks after a cold.  Booked another test for this afternoon. - so I guess we will see how that test comes back.
> 
> Whipped up some bread yesterday....it turned out GREAT!!!!  I found a recipe that made only two loaves.  Well...one loaf is already gone...and the other one is waiting in the drawer for someone to cut into.  We try not to eat too much bread...but homemade bread is too good to pass up.  I will definitely be making it again!!!
> 
> I was invited to do another written interview for a job with our health authority.  I received a text message from one of my references that she had received and sent back a good reference to them.  Crossing my fingers that it is a positive sign.  Not sure if it was for the full-time, part-time or casual position ( all the same position was posted just different hours) yet...but fingers crossed I get a little experience with some of their software. then I had a leg up over other applicants for other jobs in the future.  I'm just needing to get my foot in the door.  I have my eye on a certain job, but it will take time to get there.  I am not afraid of hard work to get to where I want to go.
> 
> Well, I should go shower and shampoo this color out of my hair.  My sparkles were showing a little too much, and I have nothing but time on my hands...so it was time to color my hair.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!View attachment 573294


Your bread looks delicious!   
And fingers crossed on the job prospect!  I'm sure you'll get something perfect for you!



Charade67 said:


> On lunch break and trying to stay calm and not lose my mind. I found out that 2 of our 4 therapists will be leaving. One I already  knew about, but the other just blind-sighted me with the information. There’s always extra work involved when someone leaves the office.
> 
> My aunt is now being unreasonable. She has it in her head that my brother and I agreed to pay her to be Mom’s caretaker. No, we just agreed to help out with expenses. I haven’t yet responded to the text she sent yesterday, because I was too angry to be civil to her. My brother tried calling her but got voicemail. She still hasn’t called him back. Ugh! Family!
> 
> Dh is stressing about his job and I am stressing about family. We made a pact that we would not discuss either while we were at WDW.  Speaking of which, the count is now at
> View attachment 573293


I'm sorry you're having a tough day, but hey, hey only 16 more to go.....




Monykalyn said:


> View attachment 573358Woof Wednesdays at ballpark yesterday. Nemo did well with reduced crowds. He got part of my hamburger at Ebbets field beforehand too-great day for baseball! Springfield Cardinals. He got on the big screen for 7th inning stretch when cameraman caught him doing a "high five" with me.
> 
> Hope all are well!
> 
> Middle is going to submit application for scareactor for HHN.


OMG!  How awesome, and such a nice looking pup!  I wonder if any of our ball parks do something similar....I'd take mine!!



schumigirl said:


> Hope you`re good too Monyk.......nice doggy picture and good luck for the SA interview.......
> 
> Lynne...enjoy that shopping today, hope your son manages to get what he`s looking for. Sometimes I shop and find nothing, especially if I have an idea of what I`m looking for and other times I come home with a haul of clothes....hope the stores aren`t too busy.
> 
> 
> 
> I planned to sit up late last night, but eventually couldn`t keep my eyes open. We were watching, well I was watching Citizen Kane.....our book group`s movie choice for this time around. I had never seen it before.....which is the idea of course.....but it`s not the boring movie I thought it would be, nor is it a movie I`d choose to watch again. But, will watch the last half hour today as I was just so tired.
> 
> Another gorgeous and sunny day ahead, before rain forecast for tomorrow hits us, so will get out this morning and head down to the waterfront, although my toootsies do ache a little today. It`s nice to see all the little places opening back again ready for the summer season of tourists hopefully. And from May 17th, hopefully indoor dining will be back for all of us. Can`t wait for that.
> 
> We meet a lot of the same people walking along the front most days....one group of three older men always do the same joke almost every day how we`re regulars now....bless them, they must get together every day and walk, they must all be well into their 80`s. I tell them they won`t see if it`s bad weather as we`re wimps and they said yes, they`d noticed.....lol.....so they must walk there in most weathers.
> 
> Today, poached eggs on toast for breakfast, turkey sandwiches for lunch and Tom has requested a hot and spicy chicken curry for tonight, again, just the two of us for that dish. And hopefully a good movie after I watch the end of CK.
> 
> Tea is calling........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday ahead.........​


Underachievers, lol!  Had a good chuckle on that!




Lynne G said:


> Ooh I like Scooby, watched the comics of them when I was young.  I like seeing them in the parks.
> 
> Ack. Forgot to turn alarm off. No matter, I was up before it anyway. Just startled me when it went off. And so, with a quiet morning, loads of wash have been done. And decided to make some coffee instead today. Iced it, as house feels warm enough. So nice to have another day to relax more.
> 
> Thus, a Fabulous Friday homies.
> 
> While we have a beautiful sunny morning so far, those summer like rain chances late afternoon and evening, and the clouds will come by lunchtime. Not summer like temp though, high is 60 today, and sigh, high tomorrow is 55. Not the temps I expect in May. But shorts will still be on. I think. Maybe start with pants tomorrow morning.
> 
> Hope all had it are having a great Friday morning.  Good Morning homies.


Iced coffee!  I love iced coffee on a hot day!!



Realfoodfans said:


> Hello all.  Done a brief catch up on the week.
> Pumpkin hope your cough clears soon and retest is clear.
> 
> Charade sending hugs to sort Mum issues.  Here if someone has minimal income homecare is provided by the state. Not sure what standards that is.   I arranged care privately for my parents and even then was good and bad service.  Glad I was there enough to be fully aware what was and wasn’t being done.  Had two amazing ladies one of whom only young I still keep in touch with.  Are there any services like Red Cross who might help?
> 
> J’aime maternity leave varies here according to employment and length of employment.  Sadly DIL had done 16 years at Virgin Atlantic but just accepted redundancy and started working in the NHS when she became pregnant so only statutory pay - would have had excellent pay from Virgin.  However, she is a real hard worker and has carried on until just four weeks until due date and I rang her today and she is busy doing manicures and lashes on clients as she also does beauty treatments.  I told her you need to rest now but she is happy keeping busy.  She is hoping to return to work part time after 6 months as Kev and I will look after the new arrival when needed.
> 
> Monykalyn you know I catch your lovely photos already but so lucky you can take fur family to sports!
> 
> DIL started her maternity leave this week and DS is on leave so we went for afternoon tea on Tuesday (outside under cover) with them to a nice hotel in Prestbury.  Called The Bridge it is literally on a bridge with the river running by the gardens
> 
> View attachment 573546View attachment 573547
> Em has got a longer piece of work at the moment so we are doing all the school runs.  She is currently using my car as hers was in ex’s name - so I am walking with L as J’s high school is a drive away.  After court we will decide what to do about cars.  I’m thinking a small camper might be fun for us but we will see what comes.
> 
> Fishy Friday take out for us tonight and a restful day tomorrow after busy early starts all week.  If dry we plan some gardening.
> 
> Take care all x


Those are some beautiful plates of food!!

I'm also leaning toward fish for tonight...or pizza if I'm feeling lazy...



Robo56 said:


> Good Friday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 573521
> 
> View attachment 573520
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!!!!!!......your countdown to your trip is getting closer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sad when folks have to be so mean......I Rembember seeing something on the Internet a few years ago about a fight breaking out between some adults at Test Track ride at WDW and they hit each other with umbrellas. It was all caught on film.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great grab on the boarding for ROTR. Our son and daughter-in-law are going this summer. He is a big Star Wars fan. I hope they are able to get to ride it while they are there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...a haunted mansion car....pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you both like the ride so much. Sounds like it is going to be a favorite with the coaster riders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on raising money for the Children’s Hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza looks yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on getting all the offers on your condos and parking space. Hope all things go smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you are feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are die hard fans who do love wearing their costumes. I remember going to my first MNSSHP with my younger sister and niece and it was hotter then Blue blazes and some old fella was in a full wizard costume with a heavy robe. He appeared to be having a good time and the heat did not seem to bother him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending lots of get well wishes your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck on your job possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bread looks delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sad when things go south on money issues were family is concerned. Hope things work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute pick of your fur baby at the game.
> 
> 
> Schumi great to hear all is well and you and Tom are enjoying your walks. Hope your weather improves and the sun comes out and it warms up for you.
> 
> Lynne enjoy your tea this morning.
> 
> 
> Mac hope Mr Bluer has not been up in the attic again.
> 
> 
> Been a little busy here for past few days. Finishing up last few things for Bridal Shower and helping with some wedding things.
> 
> Son and daughter-in-law took us out yesterday evening for early Mother’s Day Celebration. The restaurant was in an old historic home that hubby had owned many years ago. It was turned into an event center a number of years ago for private dining and weddings etc...now it is a lovely quaint restaurant. The food was delicious and spending time with son, daughter-in-law and grandson was priceless.  They were so thoughtful.
> 
> Weather here has been a bit all over the place. Had a couple rainy days then it has been cooling down at night. It was 49 when I woke up this morning. High today will be 66. Sun is shinning  and the birds are singing so not a bad start to the day.
> 
> Even though things are wet from the rain past few days the heavy machinery was out in the farm field behind us bright and early this morning.
> 
> I’am going to watch my great-nephew this morning while my niece has an appointment. So looking forward to spending time with him.
> 
> Need to get moving. Have a wonderful Friday morning everyone.


Sounds like you have a wonderful, thoughtful family!  

You always talk about the little ones in your family with so much excitement and love!  It's very heartwarming!



Charade67 said:


> Happy Friday everyone. I am having my usual day of doing laundry.
> 
> My family drama rages on. A little while ago my aunt texted me a copy of the bill from the nursing home. It shows that my mom doesn't owe anything, but it also shows the amount that was billed to her insurance. I asked her what I was supposed to do with it and she said that she just wanted me to be aware of the cost and this was the amount my brother and I would be paying if we kept her at the nursing home. I informed her that we would have applied for medicare because there is no way we would have been able to pay the full amount every month. She has not responded to that.  Meanwhile I was texting all of this to my brother. He told me that he had a conversation with our Aunt yesterday where he speeded out what we could and couldn't  pay (and also brought up Medicaid). I feel like she is trying to play the two of us against each other. In fact, I feel like this whole thing, from the time my mom had her surgery until now, has been a carefully orchestrated ploy to try to get money from us.  At this point I don't know what we can do. Mom is still of sound mind, and insists on staying were she is. We can't force her to leave.
> 
> Sorry for the long vent.
> 
> So cute that he seems to be enjoying the game. Our local team has occasional "Bark at the Park" days. We haven't been to a game in ages. We really should go sometime this summer.
> 
> Enjoy clothes shopping. We need to do that soon. Both B and I need shorts for our vacation.
> 
> That's one of those classics that I feel like I should watch, but never have.
> 
> 
> Add me to the Scooby fan club. I have loved that show since I was little. The last time I was at Universal I got my picture taken with the whole gang.
> 
> Right now my mom has too much money in the bank to qualify for any assistance. Her insurance is paying for some home healthcare, but I'm not sure how much. I know she gives my aunt money each month to help cover expenses. My aunt is just being unreasonable right now.  Since my brother and I were willing to try to come up with the money to keep our mom in the nursing home for another month or so (back when we thought things were worse than they are and she needed extra care) my aunt just assumes we can afford to pay her a salary. I reminded her yesterday that it was not what we agreed upon.
> 
> It all looks so good.
> 
> What a cool idea. I have no idea what we will be doing.
> 
> I just realized that I put clothes in the dryer but forgot to turn it on. This is how my brain has been functioning lately.
> 
> Days until a much needed vacation.
> 
> 
> View attachment 573620


I'm sorry your aunt is not being the best team player for your mom.  Hopefully the situation will improve soon.

Weird fact about me....I love the smell of phosphorous, like when lighting a match!



schumigirl said:


> We`ve had some amazing meets with Scooby and the gang over the years in the parks and the much missed Character dining. We were lucky to meet the whole gang together in 2016 I believe for the first time......
> 
> Hope your weather picks up soon, that is cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folks can be mean.....and it`s horrible to see and hear. I am ignoring a snarky remark myself from someone today, and quite proud of myself for ignoring the snarkiness. It`s quite funny really I guess.....lol.......Seeing things like that though, it`s hard to imagine how people can get so angry in such a happy place.
> 
> How lovely you see so much of your little gem of a great-nephew.....he does sound adorable......and he`ll love spending time with you too. They are a great joy.
> 
> That does sound a wonderful place to visit for a meal.....and yes, spending time with family is always priceless. What a lovely treat for you and so lovely they thought of it.
> 
> Our weather has been lovely mostly, but not the warmest, it could be a little better, but the sun is warm when the wind isn`t in your face. We can`t complain really as it`s still early for us and relatives around the country are getting worse than us. But, we are so enjoying all the walking.
> 
> Hope the machinery isn`t causing too many issues for you...such a shame. Have a great Friday and weekend Robbie......
> 
> 
> 
> Charade.....stick to your guns with this one. It does sound like it could get very unpleasant. What a shame. You have a very different system over there from us, but best wishes on it all.
> 
> Citizen Kane isn`t all it`s cracked up to be. And another scooby fan.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, walk was lovely again this morning.......and got some nice bits and bobs shopping this afternoon too. Curry is simmering away and I`m sitting at the kitchen table inhaling as I type.......
> 
> Did finish Citizen Kane for the book group choice......meh, wouldn`t watch it again.....
> 
> Time to stir and maybe sample a little.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found my Scooby Gang picture....it was 2015 and of course it had to be the day we were leaving the park and looked like I had been dragged though a hedge backwards! We had said no more pictures that morning, but couldn`t turn down the whole gang for the first time!
> 
> They were brilliant.....completely in character and so funny. And I was the only one there for ages, so got plenty of extra time with them.


Classic Florida photo....all sweaty from the heat and humidity.  We've all got them, lol!  Great picture with the gang!

And in the Scooby Doo spirit, here is one of me and DD with just Scooby from 2 years ago.






Happy Friday!  Another week is ending, and another weekend is on tap.
Treated myself to a manicure today.  Went with 2 shades of blue this time. 
I need to run a couple errands this afternoon, and then take the dogs for a walk.
Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Lynne G

From this past Fall, when could not be close to them. Still great to see the characters even if could not stand next to most.


----------



## macraven

Robbie you will have a fun time watching your great nephew
Littles are fun to be around and play with!

and when they get tired and fussy, they go back to mommy!


----------



## macraven

I’m just now catching up on the sans and thought I had sent the post to Robbie much earlier 

Lori, Janet is a HRH fan
Guessing she is sitting by the pool right now having liquid refreshments with her hunk

Robbie no more cats in the attic thank goodness
Miss bluer is behaving today

Lynne we all love Scooby too!

Schumi, I have no ideas why snarky peeps do that
Maybe it’s due to jealousy.

Lynne awesome shot of the Scooby group

I think I am missing a shout out to some of the homies here
So for those I did not address a comment, sending you all $5........


----------



## keishashadow

It’s dead in the parks 




schumigirl said:


> That pool looks so good and quiet again, and yes, very, very pretty at night, don`t think I`ve ever seen any night pictures of it


That’s the main one in front of WL. I tend to gravitate to quiet one at villas


schumigirl said:


> Who doesn`t love Scooby Doo!


Crikey!


Robo56 said:


> He appeared to be having a good time and the heat did not seem to bother him.


Don’t think I’d ever get used to the heat full time


Charade67 said:


> . I informed her that we would have applied for medicare because there is no way we would have been able to pay the full amount every month. She has not responded to that.


Mom would need to spend down assets pre Medicaid.  Did your father serve in military? Some help there often


J'aime Paris said:


> Yeah!!!!! Are you at Royal Pacific?


Nope 


macraven said:


> Lori, Janet is a HRH fan
> Guessing she is sitting by the pool right now having liquid refreshments with her hunk


U made Dave’s night  & u hit the mail on the head lol


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> It’s dead in the parks
> View attachment 573754
> 
> 
> That’s the main one in front of WL. I tend to gravitate to quiet one at villas
> 
> Crikey!
> 
> Don’t think I’d ever get used to the heat full time
> 
> Mom would need to spend down assets pre Medicaid.  Did your father serve in military? Some help there often
> 
> Nope
> 
> U made Dave’s night  & u hit the mail on the head lol
> View attachment 573755


What a gorgeous picture!  Love that sunshine!
We will be checking into the Hard Rock in 24 days!!!
(I like both RPR and HRH...we kinda trade off when visiting.  Stayed at RPR in December)


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Enjoy that pic and your reporting Keisha.


----------



## macraven

Just a quick drive by to tuck all the homies to bed 

sweet dreams to all!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Yeah!!!!!   Are you at Royal Pacific?
> 
> 
> Your bread looks delicious!
> And fingers crossed on the job prospect!  I'm sure you'll get something perfect for you!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you're having a tough day, but hey, hey only 16 more to go.....
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  How awesome, and such a nice looking pup!  I wonder if any of our ball parks do something similar....I'd take mine!!
> 
> 
> Underachievers, lol!  Had a good chuckle on that!
> 
> 
> 
> Iced coffee!  I love iced coffee on a hot day!!
> 
> 
> Those are some beautiful plates of food!!
> 
> I'm also leaning toward fish for tonight...or pizza if I'm feeling lazy...
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have a wonderful, thoughtful family!
> 
> You always talk about the little ones in your family with so much excitement and love!  It's very heartwarming!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry your aunt is not being the best team player for your mom.  Hopefully the situation will improve soon.
> 
> Weird fact about me....I love the smell of phosphorous, like when lighting a match!
> 
> 
> Classic Florida photo....all sweaty from the heat and humidity.  We've all got them, lol!  Great picture with the gang!
> 
> And in the Scooby Doo spirit, here is one of me and DD with just Scooby from 2 years ago.
> View attachment 573672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!  Another week is ending, and another weekend is on tap.
> Treated myself to a manicure today.  Went with 2 shades of blue this time.
> I need to run a couple errands this afternoon, and then take the dogs for a walk.
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> View attachment 573675




Love the picture Lori.....your daughter is so like you! I know I say that often, but she really is.....

Nails sound lovely, and nice way to pass some relaxing time. And curious minds want to know what you chose for dinner.......

And your trip is getting ever closer too....I know how excited you are for this trip.....you`ll all have the best time!





macraven said:


> I’m just now catching up on the sans and thought I had sent the post to Robbie much earlier
> 
> Lori, Janet is a HRH fan
> Guessing she is sitting by the pool right now having liquid refreshments with her hunk
> 
> Robbie no more cats in the attic thank goodness
> Miss bluer is behaving today
> 
> Lynne we all love Scooby too!
> 
> Schumi, I have no ideas why snarky peeps do that
> Maybe it’s due to jealousy.
> 
> Lynne awesome shot of the Scooby group
> 
> I think I am missing a shout out to some of the homies here
> So for those I did not address a comment, sending you all $5........View attachment 573743



Isn`t that the truth mac. Always someone think they can "one up"  It gets boring though.








​
Funny you mention $5, I was just reading about a waitress who got a $5 tip on a check for $120. Don`t you just hate meanies like that....folks who try to stiff on the check are unbelievable......can`t afford the tip, don`t eat out. The story was how she gave it back to the guy in front of the whole table and said he needed it more than she did.....classy.

I used to know one person like that.....wow she avoided that tip like crazy, but we all made sure she paid up once we realised.....but hate folks like that. We tend to usually overtip but we always get phenomenal service that`s worth it.....

Hope you`re sound asleep now mac......remember it`s bacon for lunch for us.......you`ll be up by then......





keishashadow said:


> It’s dead in the parks
> View attachment 573754
> 
> 
> That’s the main one in front of WL. I tend to gravitate to quiet one at villas
> 
> Crikey!
> 
> Don’t think I’d ever get used to the heat full time
> 
> Mom would need to spend down assets pre Medicaid.  Did your father serve in military? Some help there often
> 
> Nope
> 
> U made Dave’s night  & u hit the mail on the head lol
> View attachment 573755




Lovely pics Janet! Loving the sound of your trip again.......and wow, parks do look fabulous to be in right now. Looking back the last few weeks many were mentioning how mobbed they were.

Glad it`s been a wonderful time for you both.....next one up soon!!





No sunshine this morning for us, yet......I`m ever hopeful though. Think most of us are due rain today coming in from the West......won`t be heading out a walk if it does look ominous. Some rain forecast this coming week......

So, plan B is catch up with some friends this morning on zoom, couple of relatives too and maybe, just maybe clean the insides of all (or some) of the upstairs windows. Usual housework too and then maybe a movie afternoon if it`s still raining, if not, out a walk up in the woods.

Poached egg for breakfast, BLT for lunch, and stir fry for dinner tonight.....food sorted for the day.

Even though it`s many, many years since I worked, I still love that Friday night/Saturday morning feeling for the weekend.......





























Have a wonderful Saturday whatever you may be doing......









​


----------



## Lynne G

Relaxing since around when I awoke with the bright sunrise.  After done rain in the evening, a wonderful sunny start.  46 out, so last night, and the night before, heard our heater go on in the late wee hours.  Sigh.  It is May, right?  

Ooh, Schumi had me at bacon. Hope you have warmer weather than me.

Older one is up, as he is now part time working, at least today, early.  And so, 20 minutes after his alarm went off, I asked if he was up.  At least he knows to give himself time to be ready.  Good thing, the traffic should be light.  Many stores do open early on a Saturday, but many do not.  And with week day commute time not nearly as busy in the morning rush hours on the weekends days, he should make good time.  It’s not that far from where we live, so a good job so far.  We will see if he keeps it.

And yay, both kids now done their Spring college and university terms.  Seems this term went fast by for some reason.  

And thus, while a throw over my legs, tea cup next to me, and yay, large screen viewing.

Super Stupendously Happy Saturday to the homies.

Shades wearing, yes.  But not nearly as warm as Keisha.  Hope you are going to enjoy another fun day in the Dark Side, Keisha.


----------



## macraven

I am here for the bacon


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Relaxing since around when I awoke with the bright sunrise.  After done rain in the evening, a wonderful sunny start.  46 out, so last night, and the night before, heard our heater go on in the late wee hours.  Sigh.  It is May, right?
> 
> Ooh, Schumi had me at bacon. Hope you have warmer weather than me.
> 
> Older one is up, as he is now part time working, at least today, early.  And so, 20 minutes after his alarm went off, I asked if he was up.  At least he knows to give himself time to be ready.  Good thing, the traffic should be light.  Many stores do open early on a Saturday, but many do not.  And with week day commute time not nearly as busy in the morning rush hours on the weekends days, he should make good time.  It’s not that far from where we live, so a good job so far.  We will see if he keeps it.
> 
> And yay, both kids now done their Spring college and university terms.  Seems this term went fast by for some reason.
> 
> And thus, while a throw over my legs, tea cup next to me, and yay, large screen viewing.
> 
> Super Stupendously Happy Saturday to the homies.
> 
> Shades wearing, yes.  But not nearly as warm as Keisha.  Hope you are going to enjoy another fun day in the Dark Side, Keisha.






macraven said:


> I am here for the bacon♥



lol.....bacon up for mac and Lynne!!     


Lynne it`s about 46f here too.....not the nicest of days for us. 

Good luck to your son on his new job, hope he enjoys it and stays with it.




Late lunch for us. 

Didn`t get out a walk as rain has been pouring down all morning. So, we kept ourself busy doing all sorts of little bits and pieces that needed doing. Still trying to catch up with scanning all my real pictures.......haven`t made a dent so far, but ploughing through them.

If rain eases we might get out a short walk, but looking at it right now, I doubt it. It is getting brighter, slightly. But, right now it`s Dial M for Murder for us, perfect rainy Saturday afternoon movie. Pot of tea later in mid afternoon and blueberry muffins I baked this morning.

Hope your Saturday is a good one.......


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Love the picture Lori.....your daughter is so like you! I know I say that often, but she really is.....
> 
> Nails sound lovely, and nice way to pass some relaxing time. And curious minds want to know what you chose for dinner.......
> 
> And your trip is getting ever closer too....I know how excited you are for this trip.....you`ll all have the best time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn`t that the truth mac. Always someone think they can "one up"  It gets boring though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Funny you mention $5, I was just reading about a waitress who got a $5 tip on a check for $120. Don`t you just hate meanies like that....folks who try to stiff on the check are unbelievable......can`t afford the tip, don`t eat out. The story was how she gave it back to the guy in front of the whole table and said he needed it more than she did.....classy.
> 
> I used to know one person like that.....wow she avoided that tip like crazy, but we all made sure she paid up once we realised.....but hate folks like that. We tend to usually overtip but we always get phenomenal service that`s worth it.....
> 
> Hope you`re sound asleep now mac......remember it`s bacon for lunch for us.......you`ll be up by then......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pics Janet! Loving the sound of your trip again.......and wow, parks do look fabulous to be in right now. Looking back the last few weeks many were mentioning how mobbed they were.
> 
> Glad it`s been a wonderful time for you both.....next one up soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sunshine this morning for us, yet......I`m ever hopeful though. Think most of us are due rain today coming in from the West......won`t be heading out a walk if it does look ominous. Some rain forecast this coming week......
> 
> So, plan B is catch up with some friends this morning on zoom, couple of relatives too and maybe, just maybe clean the insides of all (or some) of the upstairs windows. Usual housework too and then maybe a movie afternoon if it`s still raining, if not, out a walk up in the woods.
> 
> Poached egg for breakfast, BLT for lunch, and stir fry for dinner tonight.....food sorted for the day.
> 
> Even though it`s many, many years since I worked, I still love that Friday night/Saturday morning feeling for the weekend.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday whatever you may be doing......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Pizza was the winner last night!  Made a cocktail and decided it was too much of a bother to go get fish fry, lol!



Lynne G said:


> Relaxing since around when I awoke with the bright sunrise.  After done rain in the evening, a wonderful sunny start.  46 out, so last night, and the night before, heard our heater go on in the late wee hours.  Sigh.  It is May, right?
> 
> Ooh, Schumi had me at bacon. Hope you have warmer weather than me.
> 
> Older one is up, as he is now part time working, at least today, early.  And so, 20 minutes after his alarm went off, I asked if he was up.  At least he knows to give himself time to be ready.  Good thing, the traffic should be light.  Many stores do open early on a Saturday, but many do not.  And with week day commute time not nearly as busy in the morning rush hours on the weekends days, he should make good time.  It’s not that far from where we live, so a good job so far.  We will see if he keeps it.
> 
> And yay, both kids now done their Spring college and university terms.  Seems this term went fast by for some reason.
> 
> And thus, while a throw over my legs, tea cup next to me, and yay, large screen viewing.
> 
> Super Stupendously Happy Saturday to the homies.
> 
> Shades wearing, yes.  But not nearly as warm as Keisha.  Hope you are going to enjoy another fun day in the Dark Side, Keisha.


Glad your kiddos are finished!  Feels good to be done after the hard work.  Mine has 2 exams left, and done on Thursday.




DD had pictures with some of the graduating seniors from her sorority yesterday.  They broke into smaller groups, doing several sessions.  I actually started tearing up when I saw the photos.  Its amazing how quickly these 4 years have passed.
Here are a couple photos.  The other girl is DD's sorority "twin".  Girls are put together as twins in a sorority if they mesh super well. 
DD will pick up her cap and gown and honors cords next week sometime.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I must have needed sleep because I just couldn't seem to wake up today.
I need to hurry and get ready, We are going to lunch and then to a musical.



schumigirl said:


> Found my Scooby Gang picture....it was 2015 and of course it had to be the day we were leaving the park and looked like I had been dragged though a hedge backwards! We had said no more pictures that morning, but couldn`t turn down the whole gang for the first time!
> 
> They were brilliant.....completely in character and so funny. And I was the only one there for ages, so got plenty of extra time with them.


 Great picture. I have one from 2019.  I took off my glasses for the picture, so Velma took hers off too.



J'aime Paris said:


> Weird fact about me....I love the smell of phosphorous, like when lighting a match!


 I like that smell too.



J'aime Paris said:


> And in the Scooby Doo spirit, here is one of me and DD with just Scooby from 2 years ago.


Another great picture.



Lynne G said:


> From this past Fall, when could not be close to them. Still great to see the characters even if could not stand next to most.


 I'm glad that the characters are still out even though they have to distance.



keishashadow said:


> Mom would need to spend down assets pre Medicaid. Did your father serve in military? Some help there often


That's another thing my aunt doesn't understand. Even if my brother and I had paid the first month, my mom would have had to spend her savings if she had stayed in longer.  My dad served in the Army for 22 years,  They divorced in 1984. Would she still qualify for anything?



schumigirl said:


> Funny you mention $5, I was just reading about a waitress who got a $5 tip on a check for $120. Don`t you just hate meanies like that....folks who try to stiff on the check are unbelievable......can`t afford the tip, don`t eat out. The story was how she gave it back to the guy in front of the whole table and said he needed it more than she did.....classy.
> 
> i think I still need more sleep. I typed all of this an hour ago and forgot to send.
> 
> I used to know one person like that.....wow she avoided that tip like crazy, but we all made sure she paid up once we realised.....but hate folks like that. We tend to usually overtip but we always get phenomenal service that`s worth it.....


 I'm a firm believer in tipping based on service. I have rarely left a very small tip, but often left a very large one when we have had outstanding service.


At this time 2 weeks from today I will be on a plane bound for Orlando.


----------



## Charade67

I typed all of that an hour ago and forgot to hit post. I think I still need sleep.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> Would she still qualify for anything?


Dis she remarry?
Open to all today. No thank you
Death to the voodoo doll
So pretty in this section


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Dis she remarry?


Nope


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> Nope


Va.gov

this site has basic info
https://www.elderlawanswers.com/long-term-care-benefits-for-veterans-and-surviving-spouses-6158


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Pizza was the winner last night!  Made a cocktail and decided it was too much of a bother to go get fish fry, lol!
> 
> 
> Glad your kiddos are finished!  Feels good to be done after the hard work.  Mine has 2 exams left, and done on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD had pictures with some of the graduating seniors from her sorority yesterday.  They broke into smaller groups, doing several sessions.  I actually started tearing up when I saw the photos.  Its amazing how quickly these 4 years have passed.
> Here are a couple photos.  The other girl is DD's sorority "twin".  Girls are put together as twins in a sorority if they mesh super well.
> DD will pick up her cap and gown and honors cords next week sometime.
> 
> View attachment 573869
> 
> View attachment 573870
> 
> View attachment 573872




Beautiful Lori!! Those are quite the nicest group of graduates I`ve ever seen.....gorgeous pictures, and I love the one of the two girls together.......yes, it does make you quite tearful, but so proud! 

I was thinking of you a minute ago as I made us up a gin fizz tonight. A friend told me to buy a bottle of gin from a store I never use. I can`t drink any of their wines as they all give me a headache.....but she said I had to try the gin and to trust her. We love it......no headache.

Blackberry and Bramble gin, fizzy lemonade, slice of lemon and cherries....

Delicious.









Hope you`re having a lovely weekend Lori......





Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I must have needed sleep because I just couldn't seem to wake up today.
> I need to hurry and get ready, We are going to lunch and then to a musical.
> 
> Great picture. I have one from 2019.  I took off my glasses for the picture, so Velma took hers off too.
> 
> I like that smell too.
> 
> Another great picture.
> 
> I'm glad that the characters are still out even though they have to distance.
> 
> That's another thing my aunt doesn't understand. Even if my brother and I had paid the first month, my mom would have had to spend her savings if she had stayed in longer.  My dad served in the Army for 22 years,  They divorced in 1984. Would she still qualify for anything?
> 
> I'm a firm believer in tipping based on service. I have rarely left a very small tip, but often left a very large one when we have had outstanding service.
> 
> 
> At this time 2 weeks from today I will be on a plane bound for Orlando.




Hope you enjoy the musical Charade, lovely way to spend an afternoon.......

We haven`t ever left a small tip, but we did speak to the manager due to completely awful service at Bongo`s in DTD. Told her why and she didn`t even argue. It was honestly the worst service ever. 

Yes, we`ll happily overtip and usually do as we genuinely always have above average service. I hate hearing of mean tippers when staff have worked their butts off. We once did a private tour of a winery in France and one of the group openly said they weren`t tipping as they didn`t think it was worth it. She was firmly encouraged to open her purse and pay the money......cheapskate. 

2 weeks today!! woohooo....





keishashadow said:


> Dis she remarry?
> View attachment 573882Open to all today. No thank you
> View attachment 573883Death to the voodoo doll
> View attachment 573884So pretty in this section



Tom`s favourite from Voodoo!! I love POE......one of my favourite parts of IOA. 

You didn`t wait for the velocicoaster.......lol.....enjoy today........look forward to hearing about it.......safe travels home if I don`t get the chance later......




We did get out a shorter walk this afternoon, only did just under 3 miles, but we were convinced the rain was coming back on, so didn`t go to far. It was nice though and very mild.

Enjoyed our stir fry and I made some clotted cream and raspberry ice cream, just enough for one portion though as we`d have eaten it all if there had been more. 

Now enjoying a Bramble gin, feet up and about to watch a movie......not sure which one, Tom is through raking through the DVD`s and will bring through a few to choose from......nice Saturday night.


----------



## Lynne G

A very happy Mother’s Day to all the mom homies. 

And as a very bright sunrise and sunny start to our Sunday, you’d think it was nice out. Yeah, with pants and maybe even a jacket with rocking your sunglasses. 45f out. I would not say that sun is providing much warmth. And this beautiful sunny start will be naught by lunchtime, as sigh, another good chances of rain again, and a mostly cloudy and rainy day will be the rest of our Sunday. And high temp will not even be 60f. 55 is the high. A cool and rainy May day indeed. Weather lady this morning said we are averaging 10 degrees below our what expected temps to be this time of year. I guess so. There has been years the AC needed to be on, as summer heat started in earnest in that May. But this year, a few 80f degree days, then many in the low 60’s lately. Hoping to see what long range forecasting says will be 70 to 75 degree days. Perfect Spring temps. But today, nope.

And so, even with a mom holiday, it’s our get the trash out and get ready for the two of the four of us to be on our week day routine day. Oh and that quiet house, with hot tea for me. Ah yes, and little one said she’d join me for breakfast at 7:30 this morning. That’s a few minutes from now, and I have not heard her up. No matter, I’ll save some bacon, and run out and get some bagels.

Later homies.  A most super happy Sunday to all the homies, and a thanks mom to all our mom homies.


----------



## schumigirl

​Hope all you mummy`s in the US have a lovely Mother`s Day.......




Had a lovely brunch sitting outside at one of my friend`s homes this morning. Only 6 of us and one American lady who is my friend`s friend, didn`t really know her but she was nice and brunch was lovely. 

At least it was fairly warm but she did still put the patio heaters on, but didn`t really need them. So no need for lunch and will be a light dinner of chicken noodle soup I think. 

Going to watch the Grand Prix for a couple of laps then give up as usual......not the sport it used to be. But, the sun is shining and it is a beautiful day here and temps look to be staying the same all week I hope.....


----------



## Charade67

Happy Mother's Day! I have no idea what I will be doing today. The musical yesterday was fun. A couple of dh's students were in it. One of the students todl dh he was in the musical, but didn't tell him that he was the lead. 

B is coming to church with us this morning. It wouldn't really be Mother's Day if she wasn't present. She will probably want to go back to the dorm after lunch. She has her last 2 finals tomorrow. I plan to go over Tuesday and help her move out. 

How many more days until Disney? You can guess the number from the picture.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Happy Mother’s Day to all you Mums over the water.  Hope relaxing day for you all.

Nice to see some sunshiny photos!

About to start on prep for our Sunday roast.  Late start by everyone (except me) so brunch was sausage and cheese with Staffordshire oatcakes (and grapefruit for me).

J & L helped bake a chocolate cake earlier (Ina Garten recipe) so that needs frosting.

Then we planted sunflower seeds for Brownies and they had sent some for J as well so potted up but keeping them indoors for now.

Kev and Em are watching the F1 but like Schumi we are all waiting for a certain driver to move on!

We have a busy week ahead with solicitor, hygienist, second vaccination, grocery and parcel collection, school runs on 4 days and I’m off to DIL for nails tomorrow.  First time for so long as she’s had paying clients desperate for appointments.

Enjoy your Sunday x


----------



## Charade67

Mother's Day gift from B.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Mother's Day gift from B.
> 
> View attachment 574094
> 
> 
> View attachment 574095



Lovely gift Charade.....very apt after all the Scooby chatter......

And definitely 13 days to go.......  Nice Jason image.



Still a lovely evening here. 

No dinner tonight at all for us, still full from brunch....but have had a few pots of tea with a scone or two.....that`s enough for today. 

TV night ahead, watching a favourite tv series from 2007ish......


----------



## macraven

Time got away from me and just now checking the sans 

Sounds like many of you been having a great day!
Yay

I made an executive decision and told Mr Mac it’s pizza for dinner tonight
We have skipped it a few weeks along with Taco Bell
and time to get back our usually food schedule 

Welcome back Janet ... where ever you are as know you returned back home last night.

Wishing all the ladies a happy Mother’s Day!


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone I just want to take a moment to wish all SANS moms a Happy Mother’s Day.

I hope everyone has a great day!!! Hope to catch up soon.


----------



## snowpack




----------



## keishashadow

Hope you gals all had a lovely mommy’s day today!   

Ordered 2 dozen wings for dinner with two of my boys. Apparently, there is a chicken shortage now?  Was shocked to get coins back in change from a $50 bill lol.  Some lovely white corn on cob, watermelon & donuts made all happy.

Nice tribute this year . Beautiful floral arrangement & promise of dinner from youngest, amazon GC from the middle.  Oldest DS at the GD’s state competition in Easton this weekend.  Found a nice disney box on my doorstop when we came home.  A backpack I had commented on last time there with GD.  Can’t believe she remembered.  

Best part of my day...

She won first in her level/age group for her floor.  Came in 8th in vault.     Felt bad for my DS, they only permitted one parent to observe, at least they did live stream it.

PS it was as tho U flipped a switch yesterday...

No more skipping a row in the shows, are still skipping two seats between parties,

in ride vehicle rows, loading multiple groups...no empty seats now.  That one I wasn’t thrilled with TBH.  

On all rides to speak of, on ET, we were sat into a ‘bike’ with a man in his 50’s who had to be prompted to pull his mask up by staff while in line & loading, multiple times.  Off we went, the mask chucked down below his chin before we got to the police car.


----------



## Lynne G

There’s those kind of people that just want to be selfish and not follow rules, Keisha.  Hate that the man was not wearing his mask.  Yeah, was nice when I had train car to myself, and in many ways, sorry to see that distance between parties go away.  I see it in my grocery stores.  No one following any 6 or 3 feet between parties any more.  I’m not fond of people too close to me, mask or no mask.  

Did have a nice day, weather not so nice. Cool and rainy, and still cool and rainy this evening.

Trash out at the curb, alarm set, last of my tea almost finished. Bed early for me, as that back to the week day routine after that lovely 3 day weekend. May have to do another one of those before the holiday one at the end of the month.

Hope all the moms had a wonderful Sunday, and cute shirt gifted to Charade. Kids made me dinner via air fryer. Chicken nuggets and fries. Cesar salad and dinner served. Little one did pick up a mini fruit tart for me, and it was delicious with my after dinner tea. And also so nice was she also bought me a lego flowers kit, as we all know I cannot have live flowers or plants in my house due to older one’s allergies. She thought I’d like to display it in my office when I go back. I may try to construct them this coming weekend. They look neat as shown on the box. She said the lego store guy told her that was best in a tall narrow vase. So will look for a cheap one of those this coming weekend too, as if I will be displaying in my office, no need for fancy or expensive vase.

And so, as my day ends, may all have enjoyable dreams, and the soundest of sleeps.  Oh, and leave a light on, as no stubbed toed homies.


----------



## macraven

We can thank lynne tonight for no stubbed toes as the light was left on


----------



## Sue M

Happy Mother’s Day!


----------



## macraven

Hi Sue


Haven’t seen you around and glad you are here!

You’ve been missed


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Happy Mother's Day to everyone here 

I was hoping to get in all weekend, but I was busy all weekend.  

Went into work on Friday, as my manager ( who completes the daily paperwork I need to submit while I'm away)  had no childcare for Friday.  He was in and out all week due to me being gone and no childcare.  So I came back to quite a mess. I'll have another 2 - 3 days of work to get caught up.  But at least I have work!!!

Busy weekend, did a short shift yesterday at the second job, then did our weekly shopping.  I did it all yesterday so that I wouldn't have to move all day today!!!!

Mother's day was different.  Last year the kids came to visit with the grandbaby.  This year it was a video chat.  She was happily showing us her new dance moves and her new books.  Dh and the boys made bbq steak for supper.  Any meal that I don't have to make or clean up from....is GREAT!!!!  Had warm brownies and ice cream for dessert.  

The rest of the family is still on lockdown until Tuesday, so we didn't do anything else this weekend.  Watched a few movies, went for a walk today.  Lungs still hurt if I over do it...Hopefully that is not a long term side effect.  My muscles wanted me to turn it up a notch and walk like I was before, but my lungs said " nope" .

Well, I should get going.  I'll leave a light on for those who can't sleep or are coming in early!!!!


----------



## macraven

So glad you left the light on
I must be a moth as that light got my attention and I came back to post 
And of course to say hi to youse

It might take you a tad longer to heal up
Said a prayer your lungs will clear and no damage done. 
It has to have been hard for you in recovery

Very gentle hugs for you


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Time got away from me and just now checking the sans
> 
> Sounds like many of you been having a great day!
> Yay
> 
> I made an executive decision and told Mr Mac it’s pizza for dinner tonight
> We have skipped it a few weeks along with Taco Bell
> and time to get back our usually food schedule
> 
> Welcome back Janet ... where ever you are as know you returned back home last night.
> 
> Wishing all the ladies a happy Mother’s Day!



Pizza is always a good decision mac......I`m sure he was happy too with that choice for dinner! 

Yes, good to have our Keisha back........






snowpack said:


> View attachment 574110



So good to see you post again.........hope you had a lovely Mother`s Day too....... 





keishashadow said:


> View attachment 574166
> Hope you gals all had a lovely mommy’s day today!
> 
> Ordered 2 dozen wings for dinner with two of my boys. Apparently, there is a chicken shortage now?  Was shocked to get coins back in change from a $50 bill lol.  Some lovely white corn on cob, watermelon & donuts made all happy.
> 
> Nice tribute this year . Beautiful floral arrangement & promise of dinner from youngest, amazon GC from the middle.  Oldest DS at the GD’s state competition in Easton this weekend.  Found a nice disney box on my doorstop when we came home.  A backpack I had commented on last time there with GD.  Can’t believe she remembered.
> 
> Best part of my day...
> View attachment 574167
> She won first in her level/age group for her floor.  Came in 8th in vault.     Felt bad for my DS, they only permitted one parent to observe, at least they did live stream it.
> 
> PS it was as tho U flipped a switch yesterday...
> 
> No more skipping a row in the shows, are still skipping two seats between parties,
> 
> in ride vehicle rows, loading multiple groups...no empty seats now.  That one I wasn’t thrilled with TBH.
> 
> On all rides to speak of, on ET, we were sat into a ‘bike’ with a man in his 50’s who had to be prompted to pull his mask up by staff while in line & loading, multiple times.  Off we went, the mask chucked down below his chin before we got to the police car.



Love the picture of Granddaughter Janet......she is fabulous!! And huge congratulations to her......yes, glad they live streamed it so other family could see it too. And lovely gifts too for you......like the the backpack gift, she is a little star for sure 

Does sound like a change in plans at the parks with ride vehicles......

Food sounds so good.....never heard of white corn on the cob. I can`t eat any corn but intruiged by white......and hope you get more chicken around you. I keep saying how lucky we are over here to have had no shortages of anything once we passed the elusive toilet paper and pasta panic of the early days of this pandemic. 

Good to have you back and glad your trip was so fabulous!





Lynne G said:


> There’s those kind of people that just want to be selfish and not follow rules, Keisha.  Hate that the man was not wearing his mask.  Yeah, was nice when I had train car to myself, and in many ways, sorry to see that distance between parties go away.  I see it in my grocery stores.  No one following any 6 or 3 feet between parties any more.  I’m not fond of people too close to me, mask or no mask.
> 
> Did have a nice day, weather not so nice. Cool and rainy, and still cool and rainy this evening.
> 
> Trash out at the curb, alarm set, last of my tea almost finished. Bed early for me, as that back to the week day routine after that lovely 3 day weekend. May have to do another one of those before the holiday one at the end of the month.
> 
> Hope all the moms had a wonderful Sunday, and cute shirt gifted to Charade. Kids made me dinner via air fryer. Chicken nuggets and fries. Cesar salad and dinner served. Little one did pick up a mini fruit tart for me, and it was delicious with my after dinner tea. And also so nice was she also bought me a lego flowers kit, as we all know I cannot have live flowers or plants in my house due to older one’s allergies. She thought I’d like to display it in my office when I go back. I may try to construct them this coming weekend. They look neat as shown on the box. She said the lego store guy told her that was best in a tall narrow vase. So will look for a cheap one of those this coming weekend too, as if I will be displaying in my office, no need for fancy or expensive vase.
> 
> And so, as my day ends, may all have enjoyable dreams, and the soundest of sleeps.  Oh, and leave a light on, as no stubbed toed homies.




I think over here we are excellent at the mask compliance, but keeping distance in stores is becoming a thing of the past, even with staff. No one waits till you`re clear of picking something off a shelf now, they stretch past you same as before. Where, even a few months back, most people would be courteous and wait. 





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy Mother's Day to everyone here
> 
> I was hoping to get in all weekend, but I was busy all weekend.
> 
> Went into work on Friday, as my manager ( who completes the daily paperwork I need to submit while I'm away)  had no childcare for Friday.  He was in and out all week due to me being gone and no childcare.  So I came back to quite a mess. I'll have another 2 - 3 days of work to get caught up.  But at least I have work!!!
> 
> Busy weekend, did a short shift yesterday at the second job, then did our weekly shopping.  I did it all yesterday so that I wouldn't have to move all day today!!!!
> 
> Mother's day was different.  Last year the kids came to visit with the grandbaby.  This year it was a video chat.  She was happily showing us her new dance moves and her new books.  Dh and the boys made bbq steak for supper.  Any meal that I don't have to make or clean up from....is GREAT!!!!  Had warm brownies and ice cream for dessert.
> 
> The rest of the family is still on lockdown until Tuesday, so we didn't do anything else this weekend.  Watched a few movies, went for a walk today.  Lungs still hurt if I over do it...Hopefully that is not a long term side effect.  My muscles wanted me to turn it up a notch and walk like I was before, but my lungs said " nope" .
> 
> Well, I should get going.  I'll leave a light on for those who can't sleep or are coming in early!!!!



Food sounds lovely Pumpkin......glad you enjoyed it and yes, not making it yourself is always nice now and again. And sounds like a lovely video chat with the family.....

Hope the lungs clear up soon too. That`s a worry for sure longer term. Hopefully you`ll clear up nicely. I was shocked to read a few weeks ago of folks not getting taste or smell back months and months after they lost them. I was lucky, I lost taste and smell for around 10 days last March but they both came back. I had no idea though some were still not getting those senses back after all those months. 

Yes, don`t work too hard and take the time to relax when you need to......



Hope cam is having a blast in Orlando and another big shout out to our mate Tink1957.....Vicki we miss you posting........




Monday again......

Going to be decent for us today, up to 62F and right now before 7 it`s warmer outside than it reached any day recently......it`ll be much nicer to walk in that instead of the 40`s and low 50`s we`ve had some days recently. Frostiest April on record for us and it felt it some days. Hoping May will be nicer than that. 

So, a walk this morning, then I have my eye test this afternoon......always a joy when they do the glaucoma check and blow air in your eyes.......I`m a lot of fun to administer that to! Think that part takes longer than all the other tests altogether. 

Since we`re in town, will wander around and maybe shop a little if we see anything we fancy. They have little deli`s dotted around so we usually pick a few things up. I could be doing with some more platinum cleaner, so will pop into a jewellers for some of that too. 

As I had no dinner last night, I`m definitely in need of breakfast this morning.....will be poached eggs I think. Will think about food later.....

Boris is making his usual "roadmap" announcement later....one of the things we will now allowed to do is hug each other......don`t think many of us have stopped doing that with friends to be honest. But, we can now hopefully go inside other folks homes, with limits still in place and stay overnight....similar things like that and cinemas opening up, not that we ever got here anyway. We`ll see what he has to say.

We all want our book group to be able to meet back up in person again, there are too many of us for the rules right now, but hopefully soon......we`re all keen to get that properly back up and running again, it`s not the same over zoom. Might be June before that happens, which is only next month.







































Have a wonderful happy Monday  



​


----------



## Lynne G

Ugh, that Monday morning feeling.  And no sun to see at sunrise.  Still not 50 degrees yet, but weather guy said we will indeed see the sun later today.  Yeah, and a cool and rainy start does not make that sun news any better.  But if those pesky rain clouds go somewhere else, will happily don my sunglasses, and maybe a jacket too on my lunchtime walk.  Pants were worn yesterday.  While high was to be 55, I didn’t see the thermometer go past 50 at any part of the day.  And it was wet most of the day too.  So hope those rain clouds do depart soon. 

With the rainy and cool start, no birds chirping or cooing. Guess all hunkering down trying not to be wet.

And so, hot tea for me. And with a big enough dinner and dessert last night, thinking oatmeal for breakfast.

So, sending mummy dust well wishes to Pumpkin, as hope your lungs heal completely soon. And hope you’re work goes well.

Hope your Mother’s Day was good Sue. Glad to see your post. Don’t be a stranger.

Keisha yay, for GD doing so well in gymnastics. Great pictures too.

Schumi, always enjoy your daily posts, and this Monday’s funny were fun. Hope you did get that walk in, big breakfast, and breakfast tea drank this morning. I’m sure Boris’s announcement will be in the news here. Most of our restrictions, except for mask wearing, will expire in our state, but not in the City, at the end of this month. I kinda feel like most has gone now anyway, but for seeing some entry lines for small stores. Actually had to wait to enter a store on Friday.

Time for tea refill and oatmeal to make. 

A hearty Good Morning homies, and may all have a Marvelous Monday.


----------



## Charade67

A quick good morning before I go to work. I'll be back with a real post later. 

My count is now at a dozen.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Like your countdown, Charade.  Will be here soon enough.  

Ooh much brighter out. Not sunny out yet, but all I hear is neighbor banging something metal sounding and the trash trucks are done, so told the kids time to roll them back for refill.

And they need to do an errand for me, and since not much to eat, supposedly, guess they will do some grocery shopping too.  Both are up, but need to see if beds have been vacated yet.  I doubt it.  One nice thing about in person teleworking.


----------



## Charade67

On lunch break now. Today has been busy. I’m trying to get as much done as I can.  I will be taking part of tomorrow off to help B move out of the dorm.




schumigirl said:


> Nice Jason image.


Thanks. I thought you would approve. 



bobbie68 said:


> Hi everyone I just want to take a moment to wish all SANS moms a Happy Mother’s Day


 Hi Bobbie. I will be down your way soon. 



keishashadow said:


> Ordered 2 dozen wings for dinner with two of my boys. Apparently, there is a chicken shortage now?


 Chicken shortage? Good grief. What next? 



keishashadow said:


> On all rides to speak of, on ET, we were sat into a ‘bike’ with a man in his 50’s who had to be prompted to pull his mask up by staff while in line & loading, multiple times. Off we went, the mask chucked down below his chin before we got to the police car.


 Too bad we’re not allowed to carry small bottles of disinfectant and spray the offenders with it. 



Lynne G said:


> And also so nice was she also bought me a lego flowers kit,


 I didn’t know they made those. I’ll have to look. I don’t keep any plants in my house because I would probably kill them. 



Sue M said:


> Happy Mother’s Day!


 Good to see you Sue. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Dh and the boys made bbq steak for supper. Any meal that I don't have to make or clean up from....is GREAT!!!! Had warm brownies and ice cream for dessert.


 Always better when someone else does all the work. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Lungs still hurt if I over do it...Hopefully that is not a long term side effect. My muscles wanted me to turn it up a notch and walk like I was before, but my lungs said " nope" .


 Hoping your lungs clear up soon and no lasting damage. 



schumigirl said:


> I think over here we are excellent at the mask compliance, but keeping distance in stores is becoming a thing of the past, even with staff. No one waits till you`re clear of picking something off a shelf now, they stretch past you same as before. Where, even a few months back, most people would be courteous and wait.


 We have been pretty bad at distancing here too. Will be interesting to see how it is at Disney.


----------



## keishashadow

My goodies .  Will be sporting that mini backpack today when I go to GD softball game to show appreciation but, pretty sure people would think me stark-raving mad if using in RL lol.

I’m enjoying Charades inventive countdown.  Don’t tempt me re bringing along Lysol lol.  Afraid it would go off in my luggage, TSA would not be amused. I do carry a larger bottle of hand sanitizer in bookbag & have it hand inspected at airport.  



Lynne G said:


> I’m not fond of people too close to me, mask or no mask.


Add me to that club!  Main reason I just haven’t been able to bring myself to get a mani pedi, too much sustained touching by strangers.  Hair, I’m good tho, go figure lol


Lynne G said:


> And also so nice was she also bought me a lego flowers kit, as we all know I cannot have live flowers or plants in my house due to older one’s allergies. She thought I’d like to display it in my office when I go back. I may try to construct them this coming weekend. They look neat as shown on the box


Oh, cool, never heard of that lego set.  You must post when finished with it.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Dh and the boys made bbq steak for supper. Any meal that I don't have to make or clean up from....is GREAT!!!! Had warm brownies and ice cream for dessert.


Yum, haven’t had that dessert in ages.  Don’t think i’ve Ever had BBQ steak or do u mean prepared on the outdoor gas grill?


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Went into work on Friday, as my manager ( who completes the daily paperwork I need to submit while I'm away) had no childcare for Friday. He was in and out all week due to me being gone and no childcare. So I came back to quite a mess. I'll have another 2 - 3 days of work to get caught up. But at least I have work!!!


You are a trooper


schumigirl said:


> And lovely gifts too for you......like the the backpack gift, she is a little star for sure


Thank you, can’t wait to take her down to FL in July


schumigirl said:


> Food sounds so good.....never heard of white corn on the cob. I can`t eat any corn but intruiged by white.....


There’s several varieties sold here...the white is the best, then the mixed yellow & white.  All yellow we call ‘horse corn’   Not exactly feed corn for livestock but, close in my book. I rarely will buy that variety


schumigirl said:


> So, a walk this morning, then I have my eye test this afternoon......always a joy when they do the glaucoma check and blow air in your eyes.......I`m a lot of fun to administer that to! Think that part takes longer than all the other tests altogether.


Never fond of that test either.  If you ‘graduate’ to pre-glaucoma (knock on wood you don’t!), they eliminate that one & sub in a variety of other tests


schumigirl said:


> Boris is making his usual "roadmap" announcement later....one of the things we will now allowed to do is hug each other......don`t think many of us have stopped doing that with friends to be honest. But, we can now hopefully go inside other folks homes, with limits still in place and stay overnight....similar things like that and cinemas opening up, not that we ever got here anyway. We`ll see what he has to say.


I
Good luck...is it me or has he been going on & on during those last few announcements?  Hard to decipher as we just get bips & bobs on the BBC channel here, like to flip thru along with the other news stations during the day.


----------



## Sue M

Thanks for the welcome back  from you all. Pumpkin I hope you continue to improve.  A friend in NY was telling me she got some kind of Antibody treatment when she got Covid recently and  was over in 2 days!  

I had a very nice Mother’s Day. Here in British Columbia we are restricted to travel do no traveling outside our health authority. Lucky for us, our fave Moms Day getaway, Harrison Hot Springs is within our boundaries so we had our getaway. Lovely weekend with my daughters. And we stopped at our fav dairy farm to pick up some cheese they make. Yum. 

I have a Uni reservation for Hard Rock early Oct. only a short trip (a week) because I must be home for our Canadian Thanksgiving. Meeting up with my California friends but they are staying a few days longer.  I’m feeling more hopeful that our border will open and travel will be possible again by October.  We should  have had our second shots by summer.  Fingers crossed.  When I’m sure I’ll be able to travel I was thinking I’d add a few days and go to Deerfield Beach but checked rental car prices and they’re crazy expensive. So maybe add a couple of Uni days and arrive earlier. All up in the air right now!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh Sue, I hope you can travel in October.  And yay, for a nice Mother’s Day you had.  

Well, lunch walk was not rainy nor sunny. And pants still being worn, and sorta needed the shades. No jacket though. But that light wind felt cool. I hope the noon news weather guy is right, and nicer days are ahead in his 7 day forecast.

Hope all are having a good Monday.


----------



## Sue M

Thanks Lynne!  Hope you had a nice walk. It’s just noon here now. 
Add me to the club, of not liking people too close. I can’t remember the last time I had a mani-pedi. And changed haircut and colour to style that can last longer between visits. 

Keisha those bags are adorable!  And nice flowers


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ugh, that Monday morning feeling.  And no sun to see at sunrise.  Still not 50 degrees yet, but weather guy said we will indeed see the sun later today.  Yeah, and a cool and rainy start does not make that sun news any better.  But if those pesky rain clouds go somewhere else, will happily don my sunglasses, and maybe a jacket too on my lunchtime walk.  Pants were worn yesterday.  While high was to be 55, I didn’t see the thermometer go past 50 at any part of the day.  And it was wet most of the day too.  So hope those rain clouds do depart soon.
> 
> With the rainy and cool start, no birds chirping or cooing. Guess all hunkering down trying not to be wet.
> 
> And so, hot tea for me. And with a big enough dinner and dessert last night, thinking oatmeal for breakfast.
> 
> So, sending mummy dust well wishes to Pumpkin, as hope your lungs heal completely soon. And hope you’re work goes well.
> 
> Hope your Mother’s Day was good Sue. Glad to see your post. Don’t be a stranger.
> 
> Keisha yay, for GD doing so well in gymnastics. Great pictures too.
> 
> Schumi, always enjoy your daily posts, and this Monday’s funny were fun. Hope you did get that walk in, big breakfast, and breakfast tea drank this morning. I’m sure Boris’s announcement will be in the news here. Most of our restrictions, except for mask wearing, will expire in our state, but not in the City, at the end of this month. I kinda feel like most has gone now anyway, but for seeing some entry lines for small stores. Actually had to wait to enter a store on Friday.
> 
> Time for tea refill and oatmeal to make.
> 
> A hearty Good Morning homies, and may all have a Marvelous Monday.



Yes, plenty of pots of tea today for us too Lynne.......glad to hear your restrictions are being slowly lifted. Makes such a difference. Hope your day is going well......




Charade67 said:


> On lunch break now. Today has been busy. I’m trying to get as much done as I can.  I will be taking part of tomorrow off to help B move out of the dorm.
> 
> 
> Thanks. I thought you would approve.
> 
> Hi Bobbie. I will be down your way soon.
> 
> Chicken shortage? Good grief. What next?
> 
> Too bad we’re not allowed to carry small bottles of disinfectant and spray the offenders with it.
> 
> I didn’t know they made those. I’ll have to look. I don’t keep any plants in my house because I would probably kill them.
> 
> Good to see you Sue.
> 
> Always better when someone else does all the work.
> 
> Hoping your lungs clear up soon and no lasting damage.
> 
> We have been pretty bad at distancing here too. Will be interesting to see how it is at Disney.




I think it’ll be very interesting and not always in a good way when the changes happen......

Yes, I’d happily spray that around too......





keishashadow said:


> My goodies .  Will be sporting that mini backpack today when I go to GD softball game to show appreciation but, pretty sure people would think me stark-raving mad if using in RL lol.
> View attachment 574233View attachment 574234View attachment 574235
> I’m enjoying Charades inventive countdown.  Don’t tempt me re bringing along Lysol lol.  Afraid it would go off in my luggage, TSA would not be amused. I do carry a larger bottle of hand sanitizer in bookbag & have it hand inspected at airport.
> 
> 
> Add me to that club!  Main reason I just haven’t been able to bring myself to get a mani pedi, too much sustained touching by strangers.  Hair, I’m good tho, go figure lol
> 
> Oh, cool, never heard of that lego set.  You must post when finished with it.
> 
> Yum, haven’t had that dessert in ages.  Don’t think i’ve Ever had BBQ steak or do u mean prepared on the outdoor gas grill?
> 
> You are a trooper
> 
> Thank you, can’t wait to take her down to FL in July
> 
> There’s several varieties sold here...the white is the best, then the mixed yellow & white.  All yellow we call ‘horse corn’   Not exactly feed corn for livestock but, close in my book. I rarely will buy that variety
> 
> Never fond of that test either.  If you ‘graduate’ to pre-glaucoma (knock on wood you don’t!), they eliminate that one & sub in a variety of other tests
> I
> Good luck...is it me or has he been going on & on during those last few announcements?  Hard to decipher as we just get bips & bobs on the BBC channel here, like to flip thru along with the other news stations during the day.




Love the backpack! And yes, very thoughtful of the little one.......

interesting on the corn, no idea there were more varieties available. Yes, thankfully no signs at all of being anywhere near glaucoma......good to know......and managed the air in the eye ok today.

Boris has been bumbling in his speeches......yes, him and his ministers have been making the most of their screen time for sure. Today’s announcement was nothing not predicted.......eat inside restaurants and pubs from next week, still socially distanced of course. But our numbers are excellent over here and high vaccine uptake.....all good news.



Eye test went fine......everything still looks good and healthy, all you can ask for. Picked up a few purchases in town and came home. Town wasn’t too busy either which is unusual.

Then we had some hailstones with thunder and lightning, saw a triple rainbow over the sea which was spectacular......couldn’t really capture it though in a picture. Unusual though.

Had charcuterie plates for dinner as we picked up some lovely produce today and had a huge cherry scone with mug of tea for dessert. Scones were bigger than I planned.

Quiet night again.......


----------



## Sue M

Well I booked my Orlando flights this afternoon for October  in hopes that with everyone vaccinated by summer we’ll be able to travel again in the fall without Covid tests or quarantine.  My August WDW trip I’m not that confident with so not booking flights.


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> Well I booked my Orlando flights this afternoon for October  in hopes that with everyone vaccinated by summer we’ll be able to travel again in the fall without Covid tests or quarantine.  My August WDW trip I’m not that confident with so not booking flights.


What days do you hope to be there in October?


----------



## keishashadow

Sue M said:


> Well I booked my Orlando flights this afternoon for October  in hopes that with everyone vaccinated by summer we’ll be able to travel again in the fall without Covid tests or quarantine.  My August WDW trip I’m not that confident with so not booking flights.


Yea!  Did you find decent rates?  SWA has been gouging this year from my market.  Far too many people with credits from cancelled trips last year who are eager to travel no matter the price

find myself booking spirit far more often this year, all the while trying to console myself it’s only a 2hour flight

Carole -we’ll call that good news for you! Double rainbows  are considered lucky. A triple just has to be even better omen!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh when in October, Sue.  I’m going at end of September.  But yay!  Flights booked.  And hope your mouse August trip is a go too.  

Oh and Keisha and Charade, the LEGO flower kit was issued and available for Mother’s Day. Little one tried to get it from Target and other places, but only found it in stock at the lego store in our large mall. Not sure, but I assume you can also order it online from LEGO’s website if not a local lego store near you. I will take a picture when I get it done. I forget how many pieces.

Quiet night, tea is just about done, and so am I.

Hope all are dreaming of tacos, as it will be a Tuesday when you wake up.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Uneventful day today. I'll be happy to have more uneventful (family free) days for awhile. 



keishashadow said:


> I’m enjoying Charades inventive countdown.


Thank you. I'm trying to be creative with the numbers. I just wish I could remember what I used last time. 



schumigirl said:


> Then we had some hailstones with thunder and lightning, saw a triple rainbow over the sea which was spectacular......couldn’t really capture it though in a picture. Unusual though.


 I have never seen a triple rainbow. That would be really cool. 



Lynne G said:


> Hope all are dreaming of tacos, as it will be a Tuesday when you wake up.


 I probably won't be having tacos, but will be eating Mexican food tomorrow. We are taking B to our favorite restaurant for her first night back home. 

I should get some sleep. I have to deal with insurance again tomorrow.


----------



## Robo56

Good Monday evening Sans family  

A very happy belated Mother’s Day to all the Sans moms. I hope your family spoiled you all on your special day.



















Realfoodfans said:


> DIL started her maternity leave this week and DS is on leave so we went for afternoon tea on Tuesday (outside under cover) with them to a nice hotel in Prestbury. Called The Bridge it is literally on a bridge with the river running by the gardens



Beautiful tea yummies. Sounds like a beautiful place.




schumigirl said:


> Found my Scooby Gang picture....it was 2015 and of course it had to be the day we were leaving the park and looked like I had been dragged though a hedge backwards! We had said no more pictures that morning, but couldn`t turn down the whole gang for the first time!



Nice pic of you and Scooby and the Gang.




J'aime Paris said:


> And in the Scooby Doo spirit, here is one of me and DD with just Scooby from 2 years ago.



Nice pic of you and your daughter with Scooby. Your daughter looks a lot like mom.




Lynne G said:


> From this past Fall, when could not be close to them. Still great to see the characters even if could not stand next to most.



Nice pic of Scooby and Gang Lynne.




macraven said:


> Robbie you will have a fun time watching your great nephew
> Littles are fun to be around and play with!
> 
> and when they get tired and fussy, they go back to mommy!



LOL......THIS IS TRUE.




J'aime Paris said:


> DD had pictures with some of the graduating seniors from her sorority yesterday. They broke into smaller groups, doing several sessions. I actually started tearing up when I saw the photos. Its amazing how quickly these 4 years have passed.



So nice to have such great memory photos of daughter and her Sorority Sisters. She is a very pretty young lady. I know you are very proud of her.



keishashadow said:


> Death to the voodoo doll



That’s one of my favorite donuts at Voodoo.




schumigirl said:


> Blackberry and Bramble gin, fizzy lemonade, slice of lemon and cherries....



Your cocktails look delicious.




keishashadow said:


> She won first in her level/age group for her floor. Came in 8th in vault.  Felt bad for my DS, they only permitted one parent to observe, at least they did live stream it.



Congratulations to your granddaughter on her gymnastic first place in floor exercise.




keishashadow said:


> On all rides to speak of, on ET, we were sat into a ‘bike’ with a man in his 50’s who had to be prompted to pull his mask up by staff while in line & loading, multiple times. Off we went, the mask chucked down below his chin before we got to the po



There always seems to be one that feels the need to test the waters.




Charade67 said:


> Chicken shortage? Good grief. What next?



Why can’t there be a shortage of frog legs.....LOL




Charade67 said:


> Too bad we’re not allowed to carry small bottles of disinfectant and spray the offenders with it.



That would be both funny and dangerous.


Not much going on in my neck of the woods. Just been little lazy past couple of days.


Night lights so Mac doesn’t stub her toe.


----------



## macraven

And my toes are thanking Robo for that night light!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Well I booked my Orlando flights this afternoon for October  in hopes that with everyone vaccinated by summer we’ll be able to travel again in the fall without Covid tests or quarantine.  My August WDW trip I’m not that confident with so not booking flights.



Fingers crossed for you Sue......and hope you manage in August too.





keishashadow said:


> Yea!  Did you find decent rates?  SWA has been gouging this year from my market.  Far too many people with credits from cancelled trips last year who are eager to travel no matter the price
> 
> find myself booking spirit far more often this year, all the while trying to console myself it’s only a 2hour flight
> 
> Carole -we’ll call that good news for you! Double rainbows  are considered lucky. A triple just has to be even better omen!



lol....I`ll take that......it was very beautiful, but weather had been so odd with the mix of bright sunshine, hailstones and then thunder and lightning....we were reminding ourselves it`s May a lot yesterday afternoon!





Lynne G said:


> Ooh when in October, Sue.  I’m going at end of September.  But yay!  Flights booked.  And hope your mouse August trip is a go too.
> 
> Oh and Keisha and Charade, the LEGO flower kit was issued and available for Mother’s Day. Little one tried to get it from Target and other places, but only found it in stock at the lego store in our large mall. Not sure, but I assume you can also order it online from LEGO’s website if not a local lego store near you. I will take a picture when I get it done. I forget how many pieces.
> 
> Quiet night, tea is just about done, and so am I.
> 
> Hope all are dreaming of tacos, as it will be a Tuesday when you wake up.



I saw some of the Mother`s Day things lego do, very different looking box of chocolates and flowers, but ideal if you can`t have real flowers in the home.





Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Uneventful day today. I'll be happy to have more uneventful (family free) days for awhile.
> 
> Thank you. I'm trying to be creative with the numbers. I just wish I could remember what I used last time.
> 
> I have never seen a triple rainbow. That would be really cool.
> 
> I probably won't be having tacos, but will be eating Mexican food tomorrow. We are taking B to our favorite restaurant for her first night back home.
> 
> I should get some sleep. I have to deal with insurance again tomorrow.



Glad you have your daughter home for a while.......we think the triple rainbow was really an odd double as the bottom one seemed to split, but it did look like three. I tried to capture it but with the light and through the window, it just didn`t show up well at all. It was so pretty though with the black sky over the sea too.

You`ve done great with your countdown images.......






Robo56 said:


> Good Monday evening Sans family
> 
> A very happy belated Mother’s Day to all the Sans moms. I hope your family spoiled you all on your special day.
> 
> View attachment 574326
> 
> View attachment 574327
> 
> View attachment 574328
> 
> View attachment 574329
> 
> View attachment 574330
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 574331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful tea yummies. Sounds like a beautiful place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic of you and Scooby and the Gang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic of you and your daughter with Scooby. Your daughter looks a lot like mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic of Scooby and Gang Lynne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL......THIS IS TRUE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to have such great memory photos of daughter and her Sorority Sisters. She is a very pretty young lady. I know you are very proud of her.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s one of my favorite donuts at Voodoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your cocktails look delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to your granddaughter on her gymnastic first place in floor exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There always seems to be one that feels the need to test the waters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can’t there be a shortage of frog legs.....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be both funny and dangerous.
> 
> 
> Not much going on in my neck of the woods. Just been little lazy past couple of days.
> 
> 
> Night lights so Mac doesn’t stub her toe.
> 
> View attachment 574337
> 
> View attachment 574336



Hope you had a lovely day too Robbie....I`m sure you did.

Yes, cocktail was lovely, very refreshing to drink and easy too!!

It`s nice to have a few lazy days now and again..... 





macraven said:


> And my toes are thanking Robo for that night light!




It`s getting light here just after 3.15am now.....very annoying for the astronomer in the family......lol......it`s only astronomical darkness for a few hours now and will get less in the coming weeks.......this young man is looking forward to darker night again, and we haven`t even had our summer yet.......lol......

I think he`d love to live in Utah for the darkness they get there.....or most places in the States as you don`t get light anywhere near where we do, even in summer. I always find it odd looking out at 6am in Florida and it`s black o clock.....

Our lunch is bacon today........you`ll hear the sizzle awaken you........




Beautiful day again today after the weirdness of yesterday....four seasons in one day for sure.

Did dcheck before the hailstones yesterday and the herbs we planted out are growing nicely.......looking forward to chopping my own soon......

Not walking today as we have some errands to do......few stores to go get some things from including some new lighting for two of the bathrooms....I`m just feeling like they need a change. Most have the led lights fitted in the ceiling, but I still have the fittings for the look mostly. Want some new side cabinets for one of the spare rooms and see what else we see.

Might be able to get the grill out tonight and cook out.....it`s been a few weeks. Might do chicken skewers and something else......lunch is BLT`s......no tacos or Mexican food in this house......unless you count chicken nachos.....I do make that and guacamole now and again......and Margaritas of course.......

Happy Tuesday........



































Have a lovely Tuesday........



​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, the day of the week, Mac enjoys a meal out at the Taco Bell.

So hope all enjoy a taco or two this Taco Tuesday.

And while a lighter sky, no sun seen in the sunrise. I guess 45 degrees out still makes it a cool start.  But with a soon to be more sunny morning, even with the cloudy afternoon, high temp will now be 64.  Thus a nice enough day, as those clouds are not to be rain ones.  So maybe pants in the morning, shorts for my lunchtime walk.  And hope that the cloudy afternoon will not start until after my walk.

Robo, good to see those lights, and hope all are doing well, and looking forward to the wedding.

Schumi, hope your shopping found what you were looking for. Glad no hail today. At least our cool rain was just that, rain. Though we did get some small hail a few weeks ago. Like seeing rainbows, so neat to see three in the sea.

And so, I must have had a restless or not good enough sleep, but when that alarm went off, I was like what? No matter, was up and back to routine in a few minutes later. I can see a nap or early bedtime, as I do not feel refreshed. Oh well.

Seems with the more opening up, my commuting may be sooner than the Fall. Eh, whatever, while nice to have been teleworking, there is also something nice about commuting as well. Will see, as once I am fully vaccinated, will feel much better staying indoors for the day. Have not done that since March last year, and even with the opening of businesses, we still have not eaten in a restaurant or spent more then a few hours total if we go in stores all day. Maybe we will try eating in a restaurant next month.

And so, part of my early morning routine no matter which day it is, no matter where, is I enjoy a cup of tea. And today is no different. And so, with a tea refill, I need to find a breakfast that looks interesting. And yay, the 5 am news weather guy was right. Sun now streaming through window. That should surely make me feel good. Well, that and some food. I’m getting hungry, I think.

A most terrific Taco Tuesday homies.


----------



## Charade67

Woke up at 4:30 this morning and did not get back to sleep. Ugh! The rest of the day should be better though. I'm only going to work a couple of hours today and then go move B out of her dorm.  I think she has most everything packed already, so it shouldn't take too long. We may even do some vacation shopping this afternoon. 

B wants to move back into the same dorm, same floor next year, but when she went to select housing her dorm was already full. I told her I would keep checking for her. Yesterday a spot opened up in her preferred dorm, but a different floor. I went ahead and grabbed that one for her. We will keep looking over the summer to see if her preferred floor opens up. Room assignments are constantly changing over the summer. 

I'm listening to the neighbors dogs barking at the rabbits again. You would think they would get used to seeing them every day.

Another day closer. Today's countdown


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick morning stop in!!!

Nothing much new to report.  Went to work yesterday.  Got a good amount of things caught up.  Hopefully by the end of today I should have more things caught up other than a few emails that I am waiting for their replies to my requests. 

DH and the boys are officially done their quarantine and are now released back into the real world.  DH packed up his laptop and bounded out the door early this morning.  Ds was headed out the door a little early.  Probably going to hit the drive-thru for a coffee and breakfast sandwich to eat.  Youngest ds had not risen before I left, but I'm sure he will get rising soon.  All our schools has transitioned to virtual online learning again.  He has been already doing that for the last 3 weeks due to a shortage of teachers who were needing to isolate.  He has another 3 weeks of virtual learning for sure when they will look at our numbers again and see if restrictions will start to ease again. 

Hopefully restrictions do ease.  Youngest is set to graduate highschool.  Their ceremony was supposed to be June 4...that way they can focus on their final exams.  There is only a very small graduation ceremony planned...nothing else.  We usually have a prom/graduation dance, as well as a monitored safe grad parties.  None of the other fan fair will happen other than receiving their diplomas.   And even at this point, we are unsure if that ceremony will happen.  It is sad...such a huge monumental moment in their lives....and it can't be celebrated.  Birthdays, anniversaries and any other event can be put off until a later date...but graduation ( high school, university, or graduate school ) it is hard to push those off to celebrate at a different date.  Sigh   it makes me sad for anyone in this same boat.  That is such a huge milestone, to have the celebratory aspect of it be dulled. 



Sue M said:


> Well I booked my Orlando flights this afternoon for October  in hopes that with everyone vaccinated by summer we’ll be able to travel again in the fall without Covid tests or quarantine. My August WDW trip I’m not that confident with so not booking flights.


Yay Sue!!!!  That is such great news to hear.  As our number of vaccinations keep rising, with the double jab happening by fall/late fall, hopefully the boarder opens and travel restrictions lift.  We actually dared to dream last night about a get away in winter and maybe spring with the boys to Florida. 


Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Uneventful day today. I'll be happy to have more uneventful (family free) days for awhile.


I hope you are able to get your situation worked out.   THAT is not an easy situation.  But your countdown is almost in single digits 


schumigirl said:


> Not walking today as we have some errands to do......few stores to go get some things from including some new lighting for two of the bathrooms....I`m just feeling like they need a change. Most have the led lights fitted in the ceiling, but I still have the fittings for the look mostly. Want some new side cabinets for one of the spare rooms and see what else we see.


It is always fun to update things around our homes.  I am planning on updating our bedroom.  I can't wait to update it.  I have TONS of ideas...but those dollars only go so far   Have fun picking and planning the updated look!!!!

Well, I should get started on the pile of papers on my desk...my Tim's tea is almost gone signalling it's time to get started to actually work. 

Have a great day everyone...Mac, Robo, bobbie, Realfoods, Lynne...and anyone else I may have missed!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, a shame how many life events, happy and sad, that could not be attended by family and friends.  And who knew there would be such a large and extended requirement for face masks, that now can find masks in every color and design.  

Congratulations to Pumkin’s high school graduating son. While sorry to hear not normal senior year events a no go, I hope you do get to go to his graduation ceremony. At least some family members, socially distanced. Not sure what our local high school is doing. Little one gets her BS degree next year. She was lucky, as had her high school graduation two years ago. She is my youngest, so once she graduated, I don’t follow the high school news any more. Though I have to say, usually we hear the high school band practicing starting the middle of August. We did not hear them last year, so will be interesting how open the schools are this Fall. Guess we will know if we do hear the band practicing this summer, and some of the normal school events will happen this coming school year. Our high school graduations are in the beginning of June, so I will know if they do hold the graduation ceremony this year, as neighborhood traffic will be bad before and after it’s held.

Ooh time to go in my lunchtime walk.  Still sunny.  61 out, so shorts it is.  And yay yay, shades too.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> Thank you. I'm trying to be creative with the numbers. I just wish I could remember what I used last time.


Good is just as good the 2nd time around


Robo56 said:


> That’s one of my favorite donuts at Voodoo.


Have been curtailing my carbs, only got thru half of it before sugar rush lol


Robo56 said:


> There always seems to be one that feels the need to test the waters.


So true. Rebel without a (good) cause 


Robo56 said:


> Why can’t there be a shortage of frog legs.....LOL


The frogs would rejoice


macraven said:


> And my toes are thanking Robo for that night light!


A good thing.   Have decided I can’t leave my family for a week, one DS broke a pinkie toe on GF  coffee table.  Other, his foot at work. Ugh


Charade67 said:


> Room assignments are constantly changing over the summer.


Not sure if the norm but, here the freshman get a one day jump on the picks 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Their ceremony was supposed to be June 4...that way they can focus on their final exams. There is only a very small graduation ceremony planned...nothing else. We usually have a prom/graduation dance, as well as a monitored safe grad parties. None of the other fan fair will happen other than receiving their diplomas.


This group has missed so much of the standard experience. A shame.  Most HS here do outdoor diploma ceremonies, at least more family allowed then

our school having a reverse parade Weekend beforehand. The grads will be lined up on sidewalk. Well-wishers are encouraged to drive by. Decorations are encouraged in the vehicles.  Nice idea IMO


----------



## Charade67

How does one student have so much stuff????My car is packed full.


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe little one filled 2 cars.  Glad to hear B will be home now, Charade.  Safe travels back, and enjoy that family dinner out tonight.

Ah yes, one college kid actually working today, as yay, did get that job he’d rather have. And one kid now moving and ready for the day, and wants the keys to make a Starbucks run. Sigh. Those days of sleeping late. Nah, I tend to be up early from an early age.

Taco Tuesday indeed.  Though doubt we will have tacos as we did tacos yesterday, well quesadillas again, but steak ones, as was easy to use the left over steak from our steak dinner this weekend.  I’m in that no idea what  dinner will be, as pan fried some chicken and added some tomatoes and a sad looking green pepper was my lunch.  Little one missed both breakfast and lunch, though I think that Starbucks run may also be a food pick up too, to remedy those meal misses.  And I packed older one a lunch, as he is not to be home until dinner time.  DH ate the rest of the chicken mixture, but I doubt little one would have wanted it anyway.  Older one would have eaten it, if he was home. So maybe pasta or burgers.  If I do burgers have to pick up some fresh ground beef.  None left from burgers the other day.  Will see if an idea is said closer to dinner time. 

And walk was nice. A little cool with shorts on, and still bright enough out, shades were needed. Thinking of making some hot chocolate. Not exactly cool feeling, but it sounds good.

Hope all are having a most pleasant afternoon.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Beautiful Lori!! Those are quite the nicest group of graduates I`ve ever seen.....gorgeous pictures, and I love the one of the two girls together.......yes, it does make you quite tearful, but so proud!
> 
> I was thinking of you a minute ago as I made us up a gin fizz tonight. A friend told me to buy a bottle of gin from a store I never use. I can`t drink any of their wines as they all give me a headache.....but she said I had to try the gin and to trust her. We love it......no headache.
> 
> Blackberry and Bramble gin, fizzy lemonade, slice of lemon and cherries....
> 
> Delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you`re having a lovely weekend Lori......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy the musical Charade, lovely way to spend an afternoon.......
> 
> We haven`t ever left a small tip, but we did speak to the manager due to completely awful service at Bongo`s in DTD. Told her why and she didn`t even argue. It was honestly the worst service ever.
> 
> Yes, we`ll happily overtip and usually do as we genuinely always have above average service. I hate hearing of mean tippers when staff have worked their butts off. We once did a private tour of a winery in France and one of the group openly said they weren`t tipping as they didn`t think it was worth it. She was firmly encouraged to open her purse and pay the money......cheapskate.
> 
> 2 weeks today!! woohooo....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom`s favourite from Voodoo!! I love POE......one of my favourite parts of IOA.
> 
> You didn`t wait for the velocicoaster.......lol.....enjoy today........look forward to hearing about it.......safe travels home if I don`t get the chance later......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did get out a shorter walk this afternoon, only did just under 3 miles, but we were convinced the rain was coming back on, so didn`t go to far. It was nice though and very mild.
> 
> Enjoyed our stir fry and I made some clotted cream and raspberry ice cream, just enough for one portion though as we`d have eaten it all if there had been more.
> 
> Now enjoying a Bramble gin, feet up and about to watch a movie......not sure which one, Tom is through raking through the DVD`s and will bring through a few to choose from......nice Saturday night.





Lynne G said:


> A very happy Mother’s Day to all the mom homies.
> 
> And as a very bright sunrise and sunny start to our Sunday, you’d think it was nice out. Yeah, with pants and maybe even a jacket with rocking your sunglasses. 45f out. I would not say that sun is providing much warmth. And this beautiful sunny start will be naught by lunchtime, as sigh, another good chances of rain again, and a mostly cloudy and rainy day will be the rest of our Sunday. And high temp will not even be 60f. 55 is the high. A cool and rainy May day indeed. Weather lady this morning said we are averaging 10 degrees below our what expected temps to be this time of year. I guess so. There has been years the AC needed to be on, as summer heat started in earnest in that May. But this year, a few 80f degree days, then many in the low 60’s lately. Hoping to see what long range forecasting says will be 70 to 75 degree days. Perfect Spring temps. But today, nope.
> 
> And so, even with a mom holiday, it’s our get the trash out and get ready for the two of the four of us to be on our week day routine day. Oh and that quiet house, with hot tea for me. Ah yes, and little one said she’d join me for breakfast at 7:30 this morning. That’s a few minutes from now, and I have not heard her up. No matter, I’ll save some bacon, and run out and get some bagels.
> 
> Later homies.  A most super happy Sunday to all the homies, and a thanks mom to all our mom homies.


Thank you for your kind words Carole~!  And that drink looks positively gorgeous!!



Realfoodfans said:


> Happy Mother’s Day to all you Mums over the water.  Hope relaxing day for you all.
> 
> Nice to see some sunshiny photos!
> 
> About to start on prep for our Sunday roast.  Late start by everyone (except me) so brunch was sausage and cheese with Staffordshire oatcakes (and grapefruit for me).
> 
> J & L helped bake a chocolate cake earlier (Ina Garten recipe) so that needs frosting.
> 
> Then we planted sunflower seeds for Brownies and they had sent some for J as well so potted up but keeping them indoors for now.
> 
> Kev and Em are watching the F1 but like Schumi we are all waiting for a certain driver to move on!
> 
> We have a busy week ahead with solicitor, hygienist, second vaccination, grocery and parcel collection, school runs on 4 days and I’m off to DIL for nails tomorrow.  First time for so long as she’s had paying clients desperate for appointments.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday x


Sounds like a busy week.  I like to be busy most of the time!



keishashadow said:


> View attachment 574166
> Hope you gals all had a lovely mommy’s day today!
> 
> Ordered 2 dozen wings for dinner with two of my boys. Apparently, there is a chicken shortage now?  Was shocked to get coins back in change from a $50 bill lol.  Some lovely white corn on cob, watermelon & donuts made all happy.
> 
> Nice tribute this year . Beautiful floral arrangement & promise of dinner from youngest, amazon GC from the middle.  Oldest DS at the GD’s state competition in Easton this weekend.  Found a nice disney box on my doorstop when we came home.  A backpack I had commented on last time there with GD.  Can’t believe she remembered.
> 
> Best part of my day...
> View attachment 574167
> She won first in her level/age group for her floor.  Came in 8th in vault.     Felt bad for my DS, they only permitted one parent to observe, at least they did live stream it.
> 
> PS it was as tho U flipped a switch yesterday...
> 
> No more skipping a row in the shows, are still skipping two seats between parties,
> 
> in ride vehicle rows, loading multiple groups...no empty seats now.  That one I wasn’t thrilled with TBH.
> 
> On all rides to speak of, on ET, we were sat into a ‘bike’ with a man in his 50’s who had to be prompted to pull his mask up by staff while in line & loading, multiple times.  Off we went, the mask chucked down below his chin before we got to the police car.


Your granddaughter is beaming!!!!!!  Congrats to all the young girls!
​


Sue M said:


> Thanks for the welcome back  from you all. Pumpkin I hope you continue to improve.  A friend in NY was telling me she got some kind of Antibody treatment when she got Covid recently and  was over in 2 days!
> 
> I had a very nice Mother’s Day. Here in British Columbia we are restricted to travel do no traveling outside our health authority. Lucky for us, our fave Moms Day getaway, Harrison Hot Springs is within our boundaries so we had our getaway. Lovely weekend with my daughters. And we stopped at our fav dairy farm to pick up some cheese they make. Yum.
> 
> I have a Uni reservation for Hard Rock early Oct. only a short trip (a week) because I must be home for our Canadian Thanksgiving. Meeting up with my California friends but they are staying a few days longer.  I’m feeling more hopeful that our border will open and travel will be possible again by October.  We should  have had our second shots by summer.  Fingers crossed.  When I’m sure I’ll be able to travel I was thinking I’d add a few days and go to Deerfield Beach but checked rental car prices and they’re crazy expensive. So maybe add a couple of Uni days and arrive earlier. All up in the air right now!


Hoping that October trip works out!  Things seem to be getting better!



Sue M said:


> Well I booked my Orlando flights this afternoon for October  in hopes that with everyone vaccinated by summer we’ll be able to travel again in the fall without Covid tests or quarantine.  My August WDW trip I’m not that confident with so not booking flights.


Hoping August and October work out for you!



keishashadow said:


> Yea!  Did you find decent rates?  SWA has been gouging this year from my market.  Far too many people with credits from cancelled trips last year who are eager to travel no matter the price
> 
> find myself booking spirit far more often this year, all the while trying to console myself it’s only a 2hour flight
> 
> Carole -we’ll call that good news for you! Double rainbows  are considered lucky. A triple just has to be even better omen!


Yes, we bit the bullet with southwest.  I did have some points and credits to redeem.  Either way, we are going and couldn't be more excited!



Robo56 said:


> Good Monday evening Sans family
> 
> A very happy belated Mother’s Day to all the Sans moms. I hope your family spoiled you all on your special day.
> 
> View attachment 574326
> 
> View attachment 574327
> 
> View attachment 574328
> 
> View attachment 574329
> 
> View attachment 574330
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 574331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful tea yummies. Sounds like a beautiful place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic of you and Scooby and the Gang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic of you and your daughter with Scooby. Your daughter looks a lot like mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic of Scooby and Gang Lynne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL......THIS IS TRUE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to have such great memory photos of daughter and her Sorority Sisters. She is a very pretty young lady. I know you are very proud of her.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s one of my favorite donuts at Voodoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your cocktails look delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to your granddaughter on her gymnastic first place in floor exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There always seems to be one that feels the need to test the waters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can’t there be a shortage of frog legs.....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be both funny and dangerous.
> 
> 
> Not much going on in my neck of the woods. Just been little lazy past couple of days.
> 
> 
> Night lights so Mac doesn’t stub her toe.
> 
> View attachment 574337
> 
> View attachment 574336


Thank you for your sweet words, Robo!  



schumigirl said:


> Fingers crossed for you Sue......and hope you manage in August too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol....I`ll take that......it was very beautiful, but weather had been so odd with the mix of bright sunshine, hailstones and then thunder and lightning....we were reminding ourselves it`s May a lot yesterday afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw some of the Mother`s Day things lego do, very different looking box of chocolates and flowers, but ideal if you can`t have real flowers in the home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you have your daughter home for a while.......we think the triple rainbow was really an odd double as the bottom one seemed to split, but it did look like three. I tried to capture it but with the light and through the window, it just didn`t show up well at all. It was so pretty though with the black sky over the sea too.
> 
> You`ve done great with your countdown images.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you had a lovely day too Robbie....I`m sure you did.
> 
> Yes, cocktail was lovely, very refreshing to drink and easy too!!
> 
> It`s nice to have a few lazy days now and again.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It`s getting light here just after 3.15am now.....very annoying for the astronomer in the family......lol......it`s only astronomical darkness for a few hours now and will get less in the coming weeks.......this young man is looking forward to darker night again, and we haven`t even had our summer yet.......lol......
> 
> I think he`d love to live in Utah for the darkness they get there.....or most places in the States as you don`t get light anywhere near where we do, even in summer. I always find it odd looking out at 6am in Florida and it`s black o clock.....
> 
> Our lunch is bacon today........you`ll hear the sizzle awaken you........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful day again today after the weirdness of yesterday....four seasons in one day for sure.
> 
> Did dcheck before the hailstones yesterday and the herbs we planted out are growing nicely.......looking forward to chopping my own soon......
> 
> Not walking today as we have some errands to do......few stores to go get some things from including some new lighting for two of the bathrooms....I`m just feeling like they need a change. Most have the led lights fitted in the ceiling, but I still have the fittings for the look mostly. Want some new side cabinets for one of the spare rooms and see what else we see.
> 
> Might be able to get the grill out tonight and cook out.....it`s been a few weeks. Might do chicken skewers and something else......lunch is BLT`s......no tacos or Mexican food in this house......unless you count chicken nachos.....I do make that and guacamole now and again......and Margaritas of course.......
> 
> Happy Tuesday........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a lovely Tuesday........
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Gosh, that looks to be the exact first cell phone DH had, lol!!!

And I saw your tiny font!!  Agreed!

I'm not an early riser...the darker the better in the mornings for me.



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 574397
> 
> Ah yes, the day of the week, Mac enjoys a meal out at the Taco Bell.
> 
> So hope all enjoy a taco or two this Taco Tuesday.
> 
> And while a lighter sky, no sun seen in the sunrise. I guess 45 degrees out still makes it a cool start.  But with a soon to be more sunny morning, even with the cloudy afternoon, high temp will now be 64.  Thus a nice enough day, as those clouds are not to be rain ones.  So maybe pants in the morning, shorts for my lunchtime walk.  And hope that the cloudy afternoon will not start until after my walk.
> 
> Robo, good to see those lights, and hope all are doing well, and looking forward to the wedding.
> 
> Schumi, hope your shopping found what you were looking for. Glad no hail today. At least our cool rain was just that, rain. Though we did get some small hail a few weeks ago. Like seeing rainbows, so neat to see three in the sea.
> 
> And so, I must have had a restless or not good enough sleep, but when that alarm went off, I was like what? No matter, was up and back to routine in a few minutes later. I can see a nap or early bedtime, as I do not feel refreshed. Oh well.
> 
> Seems with the more opening up, my commuting may be sooner than the Fall. Eh, whatever, while nice to have been teleworking, there is also something nice about commuting as well. Will see, as once I am fully vaccinated, will feel much better staying indoors for the day. Have not done that since March last year, and even with the opening of businesses, we still have not eaten in a restaurant or spent more then a few hours total if we go in stores all day. Maybe we will try eating in a restaurant next month.
> 
> And so, part of my early morning routine no matter which day it is, no matter where, is I enjoy a cup of tea. And today is no different. And so, with a tea refill, I need to find a breakfast that looks interesting. And yay, the 5 am news weather guy was right. Sun now streaming through window. That should surely make me feel good. Well, that and some food. I’m getting hungry, I think.
> 
> A most terrific Taco Tuesday homies.


Hope your tea will keep you peppy!  And an early bedtime will do wonders!



Charade67 said:


> Woke up at 4:30 this morning and did not get back to sleep. Ugh! The rest of the day should be better though. I'm only going to work a couple of hours today and then go move B out of her dorm.  I think she has most everything packed already, so it shouldn't take too long. We may even do some vacation shopping this afternoon.
> 
> B wants to move back into the same dorm, same floor next year, but when she went to select housing her dorm was already full. I told her I would keep checking for her. Yesterday a spot opened up in her preferred dorm, but a different floor. I went ahead and grabbed that one for her. We will keep looking over the summer to see if her preferred floor opens up. Room assignments are constantly changing over the summer.
> 
> I'm listening to the neighbors dogs barking at the rabbits again. You would think they would get used to seeing them every day.
> 
> Another day closer. Today's countdown
> 
> View attachment 574410


Good luck on moving B!    Not looking forward to that task coming up soon here for DD...  
11 days!  Thats awesome!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick morning stop in!!!
> 
> Nothing much new to report.  Went to work yesterday.  Got a good amount of things caught up.  Hopefully by the end of today I should have more things caught up other than a few emails that I am waiting for their replies to my requests.
> 
> DH and the boys are officially done their quarantine and are now released back into the real world.  DH packed up his laptop and bounded out the door early this morning.  Ds was headed out the door a little early.  Probably going to hit the drive-thru for a coffee and breakfast sandwich to eat.  Youngest ds had not risen before I left, but I'm sure he will get rising soon.  All our schools has transitioned to virtual online learning again.  He has been already doing that for the last 3 weeks due to a shortage of teachers who were needing to isolate.  He has another 3 weeks of virtual learning for sure when they will look at our numbers again and see if restrictions will start to ease again.
> 
> Hopefully restrictions do ease.  Youngest is set to graduate highschool.  Their ceremony was supposed to be June 4...that way they can focus on their final exams.  There is only a very small graduation ceremony planned...nothing else.  We usually have a prom/graduation dance, as well as a monitored safe grad parties.  None of the other fan fair will happen other than receiving their diplomas.   And even at this point, we are unsure if that ceremony will happen.  It is sad...such a huge monumental moment in their lives....and it can't be celebrated.  Birthdays, anniversaries and any other event can be put off until a later date...but graduation ( high school, university, or graduate school ) it is hard to push those off to celebrate at a different date.  Sigh   it makes me sad for anyone in this same boat.  That is such a huge milestone, to have the celebratory aspect of it be dulled.
> 
> 
> Yay Sue!!!!  That is such great news to hear.  As our number of vaccinations keep rising, with the double jab happening by fall/late fall, hopefully the boarder opens and travel restrictions lift.  We actually dared to dream last night about a get away in winter and maybe spring with the boys to Florida.
> 
> I hope you are able to get your situation worked out.   THAT is not an easy situation.  But your countdown is almost in single digits
> 
> It is always fun to update things around our homes.  I am planning on updating our bedroom.  I can't wait to update it.  I have TONS of ideas...but those dollars only go so far   Have fun picking and planning the updated look!!!!
> 
> Well, I should get started on the pile of papers on my desk...my Tim's tea is almost gone signalling it's time to get started to actually work.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...Mac, Robo, bobbie, Realfoods, Lynne...and anyone else I may have missed!!!!!


I really hope some sort of ceremony happens for your youngest....these kiddos have missed out on too much already...





Happy Tuesday!!!!
Looks as though everyone had a pleasant Mother's Day!
DD brought home flowers for me and grandma.  Very sweet of her!  And DH got me a spa gift card.  A big Yes!  and thank you for that!

DH received his second singles vaccine recently.  He felt simply awful after it.....the first shot, not too bad....but this one really put him down.  I'm worried I'll have a harder time getting him to take the Covid shot now.  People report such varied side effects, and that is on his mind for sure.  The pharmacist said he should wait a month in between the singles and Covid vaccines.  Hopefully some time will help him forget just how terrible he felt.

Took the dogs for a walk, but didn't dress warm enough... had to hustle to keep from freezin!   Its low 50s today, but the cloudy skies made it feel cooler.  Cannot wait for our "warm up" of low 60s later this week.   It's almost mid-May, and I'm getting impatient for some actual good weather!

I'm gonna pop over to the local bakery today.  I'm ordering a cake for DDs graduation.  Even though only DH and I can attend the ceremony, we are having grandparents and godparents come by for pictures, dinner out and cake.  

This is so true, lol!!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.....yes, had a very succesful shopping trip thanks. And stores aren`t as busy during the week which is why we tend to shop then. Gld you enjoyed your daily walk.....


Charade.....good countdown picture......and must be lovely to have your daughter home again. 


Pumpkin........it is such a shame a whole range of age groups are missing out on so much that should happen for them......sad times. 

yes, I love doing our rooms up. Tom looks on in wonderment as I stroll through my ideas and what I`ll change in every aspect.......it`s the one time he says I`m like a whirlwind......but so much fun! Hope you had a great day.......



Keisha that does sound a lovely idea......will certainly feel like a celebration for them.....such massive changes to what they should be doing.......yes, I think the family will be glad you`re home too....

Tom says thanks   after he had a good old laugh.......



Lori....it was gorgeous.....very drinkable......I keep having to remind myself I don`t like gin......lol.....

You did have a lovely weekend! Sounds wonderful......always nice to celebrate......and you have colder weather than we do today!! Very unusual.......





Did manage to get a fair few items today. Had to order some chest of drawers that`ll take about 3 months, but the guy who makes them is busier than ever and his work is excellent. He did our kitchen table and it`s worth the wait. We`re in no particular rush for them. Won`t be decorating this side of the summer. 

Beautiful morning, warm and sunny which was lovely, even had no jacket on today....then after lunch.......torrential rain and more thunderstorms.......what the heck is going on with the weather. We had a downpour that would rival the 3 o clock storms in Orlando......and it`s still raining now. Just not as heavy. 

So, no cooking outside tonight, so I made a moussaka which I haven`t made for a while, but it was lovely. Tom isn`t overly fond of aubergines (eggplant) but will eat it in that dish. Just did some salad to go with it. 

Cup of tea time and a toasted cherry scone.......


----------



## Charade67

We are home. Campus was crazy. I forgot that they were also starting graduation ceremonies today. After we got the car loaded up we went to the mall for lunch and some shopping. B was able to find several pair of shorts, but nothing for me. Most of what was available in my size was denim and I don't want to wear denim in the Florida heat. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> DH and the boys are officially done their quarantine and are now released back into the real world.


Good to hear. 



Lynne G said:


> Little one gets her BS degree next year. She was lucky, as had her high school graduation two years ago. She is my youngest, so once she graduated, I don’t follow the high school news any more.


I think our daughters are on about the same schedule. 



keishashadow said:


> Not sure if the norm but, here the freshman get a one day jump on the picks


Yes, freshmen get first pick, the sophomores, juniors, then seniors last.  B was a junior this year. B isn't going to keep the new room. She found out that the girl that was assigned to that room got removed by mistake. The girl also has a leadership position in the dorm, so B vacated the room for her.  I'm sure something else will open up during the summer though.




keishashadow said:


> our school having a reverse parade Weekend beforehand. The grads will be lined up on sidewalk. Well-wishers are encouraged to drive by. Decorations are encouraged in the vehicles.


That's a great idea.



J'aime Paris said:


> DH received his second singles vaccine recently. He felt simply awful after it.....the first shot, not too bad....but this one really put him down. I'm worried I'll have a harder time getting him to take the Covid shot now. People report such varied side effects, and that is on his mind for sure. The pharmacist said he should wait a month in between the singles and Covid vaccines. Hopefully some time will help him forget just how terrible he felt.


Hope he feels better soon and the covid vaccine is not as bad for him. 

I am so sleepy right now. I think I will take a short nap.


----------



## keishashadow

The memes have been spot on here lately LOL

Carole - glad Tom got a good giggle.  Your caramel chicken recipe was a big hit here, thanks for sharing.



Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, one college kid actually working today, as yay, did get that job he’d rather have.


Congrats to him!


J'aime Paris said:


> DH received his second singles vaccine recently. He felt simply awful after it.....the first shot, not too bad....but this one really put him down


That stinks.  I must live under a rock, had no idea until I received an message from dr’s office that those of us that had the one-shot shingles vaccine are now expected to start anew with a “do over” of two shots???

First one didn’t go well for me, pooled in my arm, was rather uncomfortable.  Was going to schedule the replacement series of two...now, 2nd guessing that after hearing your DH was laid low.  Ugh.  Was it flu-like symptoms?

Hopefully, once he is cleared will go ahead with the covid vaccine.  Maybe he would better accept the one dose J&J?



J'aime Paris said:


> I'm gonna pop over to the local bakery today. I'm ordering a cake for DDs graduation. Even though only DH and I can attend the ceremony, we are having grandparents and godparents come by for pictures, dinner out and cake.


Sounds lovely


----------



## macraven

I dreaded my second shot as I had reactions with shot #1
Covid arm started day after I had the injection

I did fine with shot #2, no bad reaction, just a brief soreness

Never had the shingles shot or flu shots


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> The memes have been spot on here lately LOL
> 
> Carole - glad Tom got a good giggle.  Your caramel chicken recipe was a big hit here, thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> Congrats to him!
> 
> That stinks.  I must live under a rock, had no idea until I received an message from dr’s office that those of us that had the one-shot shingles vaccine are now expected to start anew with a “do over” of two shots???
> 
> First one didn’t go well for me, pooled in my arm, was rather uncomfortable.  Was going to schedule the replacement series of two...now, 2nd guessing that after hearing your DH was laid low.  Ugh.  Was it flu-like symptoms?
> 
> Hopefully, once he is cleared will go ahead with the covid vaccine.  Maybe he would better accept the one dose J&J?
> 
> 
> Sounds lovely



I`m glad you liked it. I think I`ll follow your choice of no five spice next time, cinammon sounds a good alternative as Tom isn`t as keen on five spice as I am.....never thought of doing it that way  





macraven said:


> I dreaded my second shot as I had reactions with shot #1
> Covid arm started day after I had the injection
> 
> I did fine with shot #2, no bad reaction, just a brief soreness
> 
> Never had the shingles shot or flu shots




Flu shots aren`t a general thing over here, hardly anyone I know has one unless they have an issue or are older. And it`s never been offered to Tom or I. And I know even less folks that have had a shingles shot....actually no one. I get my 2nd shot in a couple of weeks, Tom a few days later, hoping for no adverse reactions from it. I got very sleepy for the 1st.....Tom had no reaction whatsoever I`m glad to say. 





After another thundery/torrential rain afternoon that we had again yesterday, woke up to more sunshine and some nice temps ahead for the day.....it`s beginning to feel like May now. 

No walking again today, but more shopping.......and some of the regular phone calls, although I think some are doing ok and now they can see others it might cease. There are a few who do have no one at all, so I expect to keep calling them.

Must get our ESTA`s up to date too. They expired last month as they only last two years before needing renewed. One of those jobs I keep saying I need to do. 

Keisha has made me want my caramel chicken again tonight, but will wait a few days I think as I cooked beef in red wine overnight for tonight`s meal. Went downstairs for some water around 3am and the smell was delicious. So that`s dinner sorted for tonight. Lunch is turkey sandwiches with salad and breakfast...who knows yet, still too early. 




























Happy Wednesday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a Wednesday is here. Smile indeed, as camel knows, it’s the middle of the week, so get over that hump of a day, and yay, so you will also smile two days from now. Why? That fabulous Friday smile. Woot!  Wonderful Wednesday homies.

Yay for Schumi doing more shopping this morning, and yay, Mac received her second shot with another sore arm effect.

Hope Schumi’s shopping was successful and Mac’s arm is not sore today. 

For some time now, the flu shot has been available.  Mostly suggested for the elderly or those with conditions that not getting the flu would be best.  DH got his a month before his virus shots.  He could have gotten the virus shot at the same time, but they advised he wait what was 5 weeks later.  I have not had the flu shot yet, though having the flu years ago now, when I’m a bit older, I will probably want it. That flu virus I had knocked me out for three days and took a good week after that to feel better. Why I am going to get my second virus shot next week. I too had a very sore arm, but it only lasted two days, and was a bit tender for a day after that.  I’m hoping no effects from the second shot, but if another sore arm is the only side effect, I’m fine with that.  I already know how it feels.

And another yay.  The weather has agreed to give us perfect Spring days.  Today, tomorrow and Saturday, all those days will be  a sun packed full day of sun, with 70 to 74 degrees the highs, and today, that 70 degree high.  That deserves a Woot!  Woot! Woot!

But no matter, it’s still 45 degrees out, but with a clear sky seeing that very bright and yellows on the East horizon at sunrise was a good reason to smile.  And dressed with shorts on.  I assume it will surely be above 60 by my lunchtime walk.  But for now, tea for me, and another hunt for breakfast food. I made oatmeal yesterday, and think some was left over.  If still in the fridge, will have that. 

Later homies. Will repeat, wonderful Wednesday and a Good Morning to you.


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning. Yesterday felt like a Saturday to me. I had to remind myself that I needed to go to work today. 

Yesterday afternoon I realized that I was getting low on gas. By the time I made it to the pump that only had premium left. I consider myself lucky that I was able to get that. I saw pictures of Facebook of people filling multiple gas
cans. 

Gotta run, but the count down is now at:


----------



## macraven

Lynne you were close on dates for me but it was over 3 + months when I had the second one and close to painless 

If boosters are needed, that will happen in September for me
We are not going to break any weather records today 
Cold and rainy and Mr Sunshine will be way south of us

Crazy weather in my area this year.

Can’t complain as no snow ...

charade, I’ll be staying in the house today as did not get the car gassed up
No idea who near me still has gas 

Due to have rain soon... again
Rain means lawn mowing twice in a week 

Hope all the homies are doing great today!



I decided to post early this morning in case there was bacon


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Keisha has made me want my caramel chicken again tonight, but will wait a few days I think as I cooked beef in red wine overnight for tonight`s meal.


Fancy stuffs, yum!  I’m happy to have the leftovers today.  


Lynne G said:


> Smile indeed, as camel knows


they do look as though they know some good dirt, or sand.  


Charade67 said:


> saw pictures of Facebook of people filling multiple gas


I just happen to get my gas at SAMS at it’s the closest site to my home and it’s discounted.  Tank was at 1/4 yesterday after the drive to airport, forgot to fill up beforehand.  

Middle of the afternoon, usually dead, nope.  Waited 20 minutes.  Once i neared the head of the line watched two separate people (man & a woman i’d Estimate to be in late 60’s, early 70’s) pop their SUV gates & proceed to fill up multiple 5 gallon gas cans. 

All the while the attendant was aimlessly walking around,smiling & shooting the bull with them and others.   If, and I stress if, there is/will be a shortage, why would a large corporate entity not limit the amount of gas each person could purchase?  

She who lives in a glass house and still has toilet paper on hand from last year probably shouldn’t throw stones , but a pox on those who are hoarding said gas.  Prices here haven’t raised yet, sure to happen with the rush



macraven said:


> If boosters are needed, that will happen in September for me
> We are not going to break any weather records today
> Cold and rainy and Mr Sunshine will be way south of us


He’s been here since Monday but it still lingered in the low 50’s with a frost last night. Supposed to hit 60 today, yea.  

 Have to find my boots & go out to remove all the coverings we put down on the garden plants.  

Assume it was the birds who used my strawberry patch as a buffet while I was gone, grrr.  Grabbed netting and will have the mr rig that up today.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Hehe little one filled 2 cars.  Glad to hear B will be home now, Charade.  Safe travels back, and enjoy that family dinner out tonight.
> 
> Ah yes, one college kid actually working today, as yay, did get that job he’d rather have. And one kid now moving and ready for the day, and wants the keys to make a Starbucks run. Sigh. Those days of sleeping late. Nah, I tend to be up early from an early age.
> 
> Taco Tuesday indeed.  Though doubt we will have tacos as we did tacos yesterday, well quesadillas again, but steak ones, as was easy to use the left over steak from our steak dinner this weekend.  I’m in that no idea what  dinner will be, as pan fried some chicken and added some tomatoes and a sad looking green pepper was my lunch.  Little one missed both breakfast and lunch, though I think that Starbucks run may also be a food pick up too, to remedy those meal misses.  And I packed older one a lunch, as he is not to be home until dinner time.  DH ate the rest of the chicken mixture, but I doubt little one would have wanted it anyway.  Older one would have eaten it, if he was home. So maybe pasta or burgers.  If I do burgers have to pick up some fresh ground beef.  None left from burgers the other day.  Will see if an idea is said closer to dinner time.
> 
> And walk was nice. A little cool with shorts on, and still bright enough out, shades were needed. Thinking of making some hot chocolate. Not exactly cool feeling, but it sounds good.
> 
> Hope all are having a most pleasant afternoon.


I should get my quesadilla maker out.  Haven't made them in ages... steak ones are extra good!



schumigirl said:


> Lynne.....yes, had a very succesful shopping trip thanks. And stores aren`t as busy during the week which is why we tend to shop then. Gld you enjoyed your daily walk.....
> 
> 
> Charade.....good countdown picture......and must be lovely to have your daughter home again.
> 
> 
> Pumpkin........it is such a shame a whole range of age groups are missing out on so much that should happen for them......sad times.
> 
> yes, I love doing our rooms up. Tom looks on in wonderment as I stroll through my ideas and what I`ll change in every aspect.......it`s the one time he says I`m like a whirlwind......but so much fun! Hope you had a great day.......
> 
> 
> 
> Keisha that does sound a lovely idea......will certainly feel like a celebration for them.....such massive changes to what they should be doing.......yes, I think the family will be glad you`re home too....
> 
> Tom says thanks   after he had a good old laugh.......
> 
> 
> 
> Lori....it was gorgeous.....very drinkable......I keep having to remind myself I don`t like gin......lol.....
> 
> You did have a lovely weekend! Sounds wonderful......always nice to celebrate......and you have colder weather than we do today!! Very unusual.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did manage to get a fair few items today. Had to order some chest of drawers that`ll take about 3 months, but the guy who makes them is busier than ever and his work is excellent. He did our kitchen table and it`s worth the wait. We`re in no particular rush for them. Won`t be decorating this side of the summer.
> 
> Beautiful morning, warm and sunny which was lovely, even had no jacket on today....then after lunch.......torrential rain and more thunderstorms.......what the heck is going on with the weather. We had a downpour that would rival the 3 o clock storms in Orlando......and it`s still raining now. Just not as heavy.
> 
> So, no cooking outside tonight, so I made a moussaka which I haven`t made for a while, but it was lovely. Tom isn`t overly fond of aubergines (eggplant) but will eat it in that dish. Just did some salad to go with it.
> 
> Cup of tea time and a toasted cherry scone.......


I've never made or eaten moussaka.  I need to expand my horizons a bit!



keishashadow said:


> The memes have been spot on here lately LOL
> 
> Carole - glad Tom got a good giggle.  Your caramel chicken recipe was a big hit here, thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> Congrats to him!
> 
> That stinks.  I must live under a rock, had no idea until I received an message from dr’s office that those of us that had the one-shot shingles vaccine are now expected to start anew with a “do over” of two shots???
> 
> First one didn’t go well for me, pooled in my arm, was rather uncomfortable.  Was going to schedule the replacement series of two...now, 2nd guessing that after hearing your DH was laid low.  Ugh.  Was it flu-like symptoms?
> 
> Hopefully, once he is cleared will go ahead with the covid vaccine.  Maybe he would better accept the one dose J&J?
> 
> 
> Sounds lovely


DH had never received a shingles shot previously, so his was the 2 shot series.  But I've heard that people have been recommended to 'start over'.   He was freezing cold, had a fever, achy, no appetite.  So basically flu-like symptoms.  Came on quickly and lasted a couple days. 




macraven said:


> I dreaded my second shot as I had reactions with shot #1
> Covid arm started day after I had the injection
> 
> I did fine with shot #2, no bad reaction, just a brief soreness
> 
> Never had the shingles shot or flu shots


Flu shot was easy, sometimes no arm soreness.
Never had shingles shot, I'm still considered 'too young'
I had moderately sore arm with both Covid shots, but no other effects thankfully.



schumigirl said:


> I`m glad you liked it. I think I`ll follow your choice of no five spice next time, cinammon sounds a good alternative as Tom isn`t as keen on five spice as I am.....never thought of doing it that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flu shots aren`t a general thing over here, hardly anyone I know has one unless they have an issue or are older. And it`s never been offered to Tom or I. And I know even less folks that have had a shingles shot....actually no one. I get my 2nd shot in a couple of weeks, Tom a few days later, hoping for no adverse reactions from it. I got very sleepy for the 1st.....Tom had no reaction whatsoever I`m glad to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After another thundery/torrential rain afternoon that we had again yesterday, woke up to more sunshine and some nice temps ahead for the day.....it`s beginning to feel like May now.
> 
> No walking again today, but more shopping.......and some of the regular phone calls, although I think some are doing ok and now they can see others it might cease. There are a few who do have no one at all, so I expect to keep calling them.
> 
> Must get our ESTA`s up to date too. They expired last month as they only last two years before needing renewed. One of those jobs I keep saying I need to do.
> 
> Keisha has made me want my caramel chicken again tonight, but will wait a few days I think as I cooked beef in red wine overnight for tonight`s meal. Went downstairs for some water around 3am and the smell was delicious. So that`s dinner sorted for tonight. Lunch is turkey sandwiches with salad and breakfast...who knows yet, still too early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday  ​


Caramel chicken?  I had to read that 3 times!!  I've never heard of it.....interesting indeed!!



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 574578
> 
> Ah yes, a Wednesday is here. Smile indeed, as camel knows, it’s the middle of the week, so get over that hump of a day, and yay, so you will also smile two days from now. Why? That fabulous Friday smile. Woot!  Wonderful Wednesday homies.
> 
> Yay for Schumi doing more shopping this morning, and yay, Mac received her second shot with another sore arm effect.
> 
> Hope Schumi’s shopping was successful and Mac’s arm is not sore today.
> 
> For some time now, the flu shot has been available.  Mostly suggested for the elderly or those with conditions that not getting the flu would be best.  DH got his a month before his virus shots.  He could have gotten the virus shot at the same time, but they advised he wait what was 5 weeks later.  I have not had the flu shot yet, though having the flu years ago now, when I’m a bit older, I will probably want it. That flu virus I had knocked me out for three days and took a good week after that to feel better. Why I am going to get my second virus shot next week. I too had a very sore arm, but it only lasted two days, and was a bit tender for a day after that.  I’m hoping no effects from the second shot, but if another sore arm is the only side effect, I’m fine with that.  I already know how it feels.
> 
> And another yay.  The weather has agreed to give us perfect Spring days.  Today, tomorrow and Saturday, all those days will be  a sun packed full day of sun, with 70 to 74 degrees the highs, and today, that 70 degree high.  That deserves a Woot!  Woot! Woot!
> 
> But no matter, it’s still 45 degrees out, but with a clear sky seeing that very bright and yellows on the East horizon at sunrise was a good reason to smile.  And dressed with shorts on.  I assume it will surely be above 60 by my lunchtime walk.  But for now, tea for me, and another hunt for breakfast food. I made oatmeal yesterday, and think some was left over.  If still in the fridge, will have that.
> 
> Later homies. Will repeat, wonderful Wednesday and a Good Morning to you.


Love your hump day posts, Lynne!  Sun is shining today, certainly going to be a great day !



Charade67 said:


> Quick good morning. Yesterday felt like a Saturday to me. I had to remind myself that I needed to go to work today.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I realized that I was getting low on gas. By the time I made it to the pump that only had premium left. I consider myself lucky that I was able to get that. I saw pictures of Facebook of people filling multiple gas
> cans.
> 
> Gotta run, but the count down is now at:
> 
> View attachment 574598


You are just about to the single digit dance!!!!!!!  






Officially hit the teens on my own countdown--19 days to go!

I really need to get my back in order and quickly!  I tweaked it somehow and it's been giving me lots of trouble.  I had to take some time off from the gym and visit the chiropractor way more than usual for me.  
I'm heading back to the chiro shortly this morning, and after will walk the dogs.  Walking certainly seems to help keep me from getting tight....and it's a bonus for the doggos too!!

Need to be in tip top shape to keep up with those young girls at the parks!
I love the colors (and especially the Xmas decorations) of this area...


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.....glad you`re enjoying some nicer spring weather. And yes, maybe one day if I`m offered the flu jab i`ll take it. But, so far it`s not been offered. And yes, another succesful shopping morning. 


Charade......that`s the perfect 10!!! 



mac...you are having some crazy weather right now.....you usually have the best of the bunch. once it starts you`ll be melting.......

Sorry....no bacon today.....gorgeous turkey sandwichs though....and weirdly some fresh crab as a little taster.....bought some fresh this morning, so will be having a little appetiser tonight too......lush!! 



keisha....looking forward to dinner tonight and going to do the chilli caramel for tomorrow night`s meal....

lol...we still have some from last year too...the joys of a bulk buy place. And weirdly I still have loads of fabric softener??? 

We in the UK had the joy of having had the frostiest April on record....yep, it was indeed. 




Lori.....I`ve sent you the recipe  

Moussaka is lovely, not everyone likes lamb mince though, but we do. Yes, never seen anyone mention it on here. Not a huge fan of Greek food in general, there are a few things I`ll make and we enjoy, but I do like that dish a lot.  

Good luck with the physio on the old back, and another good countdown to see on here.....





Yep, had a good wander round a few places this morning and got some of the things we wanted. Although someone who shall remain nameless, decided we needed another tv for the kitchen. Nothing wrong with the one that`s there and I really don`t watch it very often......but this one is "newer" lol........but, I didn`t argue. I don`t even want to count the tv`s in this house!! And I very rarely watch any of them......

Gorgeous sunny morning, but dull again this afternoon, it`s so dull now I don`t feel as bad serving up a winter warmer dish of Beef in red wine tonight in what should be spring like foods now....but doing mashed potatoes and roast carrots. Will be ready for it later.


----------



## cam757

Hi All,

Hope everyone is doing well.  We had a great time in Orlando.  It was so nice to get away and enjoy the warm temps The week started out hot hot hot but cooled off to comfortable temps by the end of the week.  We enjoyed time in all the UOR parks and at RPR.  I love the walk between the resort and CityWalk.  It is so nice. I think we only took the boat twice. 

I had booked a standard room about two months or so ago and kept checking to see if there was any openings for pool view or club level but I never saw anything so when we checked in I asked if anything was available and both pool view and Club were so we upgraded to Club. Moral of the story, don't rely on the website for room availability. Always ask.

We stayed on the 7th floor with a view of the pavilion. There was no housekeeping available due to COVID precautions so we had to text housekeeping when we needed additional towels, which we were absolutely fine with. The club access was nice to have for drinks, snacks etc. but I was a little disappointed in the very limited food selections.  Not at all like it was pre-covid.  I think we will stick to regular rooms until club level service returns to normal (which hopefully will be soon).  The lounge attendants were fantastic as usual and always made us feel welcome. That goes for all the RPR staff too. 

We were able to ride all the rides we wanted, including Hagrid's and the new Velocicoaster.  They opened it up Velocicoaster to the public on May 6, I think. Could have been the 5th.  We waited about an hour to ride it. It was an awesome ride. Very smooth and fast.  Queue theme was very cool and the locker set up is awesome.  The lockers are located close to where you board the ride and you exit on the backside of the lockers so very easy access and  little congestion around the lockers. I hope they use this new design on any new rides. Much better than the set up for MIB or Hulk.  I am glad we got a chance to ride it before we left but sadly, I did lose my expensive sunglasses on the ride.  I forgot I had them on my head and just put them in my shorts pocket when I got on the ride. I think they went flying out of my pocket when I came out of my seat while on the ride.  That night we went to the surf shop in City Walk and DH bought me a new pair for Mother's Day but I was still upset with myself for not putting the original pair in the locker in the first place. Hard and expensive lesson to learn.

We upgraded to APs so fingers crossed we will be back in the fall.  Hopefully all the restrictions will be gone by then.  The Florida sun was great and we all came back with a little color which was my personal goal  

I was supposed to have my 2nd Covid shot this past Monday but I forgot I took off and had scheduled it at a location close by to work so I rescheduled it to this coming Monday so I can just go on my lunch break. 

Came home to a gas shortage....well not really a shortage but a result of gas hoarding. Luckily, I stopped by the one and only gas station on my way to work yesterday and was able to top off my tank with no wait.  That should get me through 8-10 days and things should be back to normal by then. 

Dreary day here.  Low 60s and cloudy with a little rain.  Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay Cam had a great time.  Sorry to hear loss of sunglasses.  Check with Universal’s Lost and Found, letting you know where and when lost sunglasses.  They do sweep rides for lost items, so maybe a call or email would hopefully get your lost glasses back. I’ll send mummy dust and cross fingers that they find and return, so that glasses are back in your hands soon.  

Was a gorgeous lunchtime walk. Bluest skies, sun out, very bright out, and just warm enough not too sweaty after the walk. So enjoy seeing all the green and flower and tree colors out now. I think DH needs to mow our grass, as with the rains and warmer weather, lawn mowing now heard more routinely. Ah, that means Summer is certainly getting closer. Woot! I most enjoy when it’s hot out.

Hope all are having a great afternoon.  And here, older one made a bacon and egg and cheese toasted sandwich for us for breakfast.  While it was later, I’ll say it was my brunch, as did have the little bit of left over oatmeal that was indeed still not eaten.  At least it’s gone, so will decide what for breakfast tomorrow.  And ready for thirsty Thursday, as after walk, I made some iced coffee.  Not feeling hot tea, but will most likely have tea before and after dinner.  But the iced coffee hit the spot as was too warm after walk.  So yay!  Coffee and tea day.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Wanted to make a quick stop in!!!

Went for a walk last night.  did my longer loop of just over 5K.  It felt good to get out and walk.  My lungs didn't hurt as much last night....so that made me extremely happy.    I'm slowly getting caught up at work.  By the end of day today, I should be all caught up.  Had a bunch of hicups yesterday along with some shiny squirrel syndrome. tossed into the mix as well  

We had a version of ground turkey tacos for supper last night.  I came up with my own recipe for a spicy taco that we had from a meal box (if that makes sense) .  It was a hit.  everyone liked it.  Even the youngest ds kept some of the left overs to whip up a taco for him to have for lunch today.  Tonight the family is on their own for supper.  I picked up an extra shift at the second job.  I don't mind stepping in when needed - as long as it doesn't interfere with any plans I already had.  



Charade67 said:


> Yesterday afternoon I realized that I was getting low on gas. By the time I made it to the pump that only had premium left. I consider myself lucky that I was able to get that. I saw pictures of Facebook of people filling multiple gas


I'm sure you are glad B is home now.  I have seen hews reports of the gas shortage/hording situation.  I hope that get's sorted out soon.  Great countdown picture!!!!!


J'aime Paris said:


> Officially hit the teens on my own countdown--19 days to go!
> 
> I really need to get my back in order and quickly! I tweaked it somehow and it's been giving me lots of trouble. I had to take some time off from the gym and visit the chiropractor way more than usual for me.
> I'm heading back to the chiro shortly this morning, and after will walk the dogs. Walking certainly seems to help keep me from getting tight....and it's a bonus for the doggos too!!


I hope you get your back sorted quickly.  That is one of the things I don't handle well.  I hope it improves quickly


schumigirl said:


> Yep, had a good wander round a few places this morning and got some of the things we wanted. Although someone who shall remain nameless, decided we needed another tv for the kitchen. Nothing wrong with the one that`s there and I really don`t watch it very often......but this one is "newer" lol........but, I didn`t argue. I don`t even want to count the tv`s in this house!! And I very rarely watch any of them......


It sounds like our enjoying your time now that your restrictions are lifting and your out and about more.  Enjoy it!!!!!  


cam757 said:


> Hope everyone is doing well. We had a great time in Orlando. It was so nice to get away and enjoy the warm temps The week started out hot hot hot but cooled off to comfortable temps by the end of the week. We enjoyed time in all the UOR parks and at RPR. I love the walk between the resort and CityWalk. It is so nice. I think we only took the boat twice.


It sounds like you had a great time!!!!  

Well...I should run and do some actual work again.  I just wanted to pop in and say Hi.

Have a great day everyone!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Glad you are feeling better Pumpkin.  Ah, nothing like family having to make own meal. Though have to say, both my kids know how to cook and bake.  Good that picking up more work, as hope that means more vacation time.


----------



## cam757

Lynne G said:


> Yay Cam had a great time. Sorry to hear loss of sunglasses. Check with Universal’s Lost and Found, letting you know where and when lost sunglasses. They do sweep rides for lost items, so maybe a call or email would hopefully get your lost glasses back. I’ll send mummy dust and cross fingers that they find and return, so that glasses are back in your hands soon.




Great idea! I just called and their automated system directed me to a website where I submitted an inquiry.  They are probably at the bottom of the lagoon but hey, it is worth a try.


----------



## schumigirl

Cam.....glad you had such a lovely trip and enjoyed everything. Yes, shame about the sunglasses.....but if they can find them they will get back to you. 

And very happy to hear you enjoyed the new coaster......yes, the locker system looks very good. And welcome home  



Pumpkin........it`s good to hear you`re doing better and feeling better.....must feel wonderful after feeling so odd with the lung pain. 

Yes, I`m loving being out and about now, and stores aren`t too busy which is nice. Hope you have a great day and don`t work too hard....




I`m so full after dinner....it was delicious and clean plates all round. Made up some nice chewy meringues with some fresh fruit and cream for dessert, not very healthy but could have been worse. 

I do like the new tv in the kitchen, it`s kind of set within the brick part of the wall where I do most of my prep work, so I`m happy it doesn`t clutter up anything and no wires showing.....I hate clutter.  

Beautiful evening here......hoping spring has sprung......the fields are full of lambs which are lovely to see, but seeing them makes me think of some lovely lamb dishes on the plates soon.....


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Not much work getting done....but I am watching many youtube videos of inclusive resorts in Mexico lol.  DH was talking about hoping to feel safe enough to book one without having stupid restrictions upon our return back into Canada.  

I just want to have a couple of places picked out so we can decide from there.  

Who am I kidding...I'm just wanting to daydream   



Lynne G said:


> Good that picking up more work, as hope that means more vacation time.


Yup...that's exactly what it means.  I have kept the job partly as security....as with covid, we had zero idea how our jobs wold fare.  But now, every time I work a shift, I remind myself it's another x amount of dollars that goes into our travel fund.  If I keep working until the end of the year, There should be enough for at least 2 get aways for DH and I, plus one get away for the 4 of us to Disney/Universal.  At this point, that's the only thing that keeps me going back to it.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. A busy and slightly crazy day at work. Oops, I shouldn't use that word. After work I went searching for shorts agin. Apparently if you are a larger woman in my city you aren't supposed to be buying shorts. The selection is horrible unless i want to get denim shorts or short shorts. No one wants to see me in those. I finally found a few pair that should work. 



macraven said:


> I decided to post early this morning in case there was bacon


 I'm having bacon tonight. Come on over. 



keishashadow said:


> I just happen to get my gas at SAMS at it’s the closest site to my home and it’s discounted. Tank was at 1/4 yesterday after the drive to airport, forgot to fill up beforehand.
> 
> Middle of the afternoon, usually dead, nope. Waited 20 minutes. Once i neared the head of the line watched two separate people (man & a woman i’d Estimate to be in late 60’s, early 70’s) pop their SUV gates & proceed to fill up multiple 5 gallon gas cans.
> 
> All the while the attendant was aimlessly walking around,smiling & shooting the bull with them and others. If, and I stress if, there is/will be a shortage, why would a large corporate entity not limit the amount of gas each person could purchase?
> 
> She who lives in a glass house and still has toilet paper on hand from last year probably shouldn’t throw stones , but a pox on those who are hoarding said gas. Prices here haven’t raised yet, sure to happen with the rush


 I've seen lots of pictures of people filling several cans. I don't understand why the gas stations weren't putting limits on it. I am still using TP purchased last year, but I don't see that as the same thing. Since most places were limiting to 1 pack of TP per purchase, I just bought the largest pack available whenever I saw that a store had some. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Officially hit the teens on my own countdown--19 days to go!


 Yay! Getting close.



cam757 said:


> , I did lose my expensive sunglasses on the ride. I forgot I had them on my head and just put them in my shorts pocket when I got on the ride. I think they went flying out of my pocket when I came out of my seat while on the ride.


Oh no. I hope you can get them back. We once went to the beach and dh was wearing his brand new, prescription sunglasses. You can see where this is going. He went into the ocean and was hit by a large wave. Good bye expensive prescription sunglasses.  Glad to hear the rest of the trip went well though.




cam757 said:


> We upgraded to APs so fingers crossed we will be back in the fall. Hopefully all the restrictions will be gone by then.


 Maybe the beginning of October?



Lynne G said:


> Check with Universal’s Lost and Found, letting you know where and when lost sunglasses. They do sweep rides for lost items, so maybe a call or email would hopefully get your lost glasses back. I’ll send mummy dust and cross fingers that they find and return, so that glasses are back in your hands soon.


 Good idea. I was able to get my lost hat back at Disneyland. Hopefully Universal will find her glasses. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Went for a walk last night. did my longer loop of just over 5K. It felt good to get out and walk. My lungs didn't hurt as much last night....


Great to hear. Hope you continue to feel better. 

We are having a late supper tonight after dh gets back from his martial arts class. I am cooking a hash brown casserole and it smells so good.


----------



## macraven

Woot !!

I’ll be there for the bacon charade.

Leave the porch light on in case I am late..


----------



## Charade67




----------



## keishashadow

One more night of frost forecast. I went with old sheets this time for the plants as fresh out of newspaper lol



J'aime Paris said:


> DH had never received a shingles shot previously, so his was the 2 shot series. But I've heard that people have been recommended to 'start over'. He was freezing cold, had a fever, achy, no appetite. So basically flu-like symptoms. Came on quickly and lasted a couple days


Yuck that’s a nasty reaction in my book 


schumigirl said:


> keisha....looking forward to dinner tonight and going to do the chilli caramel for tomorrow night`s meal....


You’ve started a craze!  Jr requested we bring Burger King in our way to his house. Couldn’t resist. Should have it was cold   Will
Let u know if it holds up as leftovers tomorrow  





cam757 said:


> asked if anything was available and both pool view and Club were so we upgraded to Club. Moral of the story, don't rely on the website for room availability. Always ask.


Good advice


cam757 said:


> I did lose my expensive sunglasses on the ride. I forgot I had them on my head and just put them in my shorts pocket when I got on the ride. I think they went flying out of my pocket when I came out of my seat while on the ride.


That had to be frustrating 


Lynne G said:


> Was a gorgeous lunchtime walk. Bluest skies, sun out,


Nice change from all the rain. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> along with some shiny squirrel syndrome. tossed into the mix as well


Shiny squirrel syndrome??? I’m intrigued 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> but I am watching many youtube videos of inclusive resorts in Mexico lol


Ck out the Valentin imperial, loved it!  So relaxing & quiet


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, yes, finding appropriate shorts can be difficult. I sometimes see larger sizes but no way in heck would they suit a larger frame.....short shorts are ok if you have a lovely figure and are under a certain age shall we say......lol......glad you found something though. 


mac.......bacon at the weekend  



Keisha.....more frost?? Surely not......old sheets will work just fine I guess. Hope there`s no wind or there`ll be reports of spooks around! 

Yes, hope it was just as nice second day.....we`ve always eaten the lot first time round......we`re a little greedy with that dish......



Thirsty Thursday indeed. 

Another beautiful morning here, sun has already been up for ages.........I did wake around 3am, and yes, it wasn`t completely dark then, and the birds are starting to chirp just before that first light.....you get used to it though. 

Today is grocery shop day.......I don`t think we need that much, some store cupboard items and cleaning products are top of my list. 

Boris announced yesterday masks won`t be required in stores and offices from June 21st which was a surprising announcement. I think most expected masks to still be needed, but looks like they won`t be. Social distancing to be removed too but masks are still expected to be worn in places like public transport. I quite like wearing the mask in some places for various reasons. Mostly from people who don`t cover their mouths correctly when coughing or sneezing, or don`t bother to cover it at all.......I don`t know anyone who has had a common cold for over a year now. 

Caramel chilli chicken tonight for dinner.......will need to get some fish sauce as I`ve run out of that and will decide later for lunch. 


























Happy Thirsty Thursday​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hello to all.  MIA with some new challenges here I won’t moan about but oh my I think we are quite “nice” people and currently feeling like how much more can we take.

DIL has asked us to join them for brunch shortly in order to get us thinking of something else bless her.  She had to have a scan on Monday after a small blip but all found to be well so that was a huge positive.  Still outside and undercover seating but cooler today so will be big coats!

Great to hear Pumpkin is getting some fresh air and improving.  Hope all others with illness or injuries are healing well.

We had the flu vaccination last winter for the first time.  Had no side effects at all.  Not aware of the shingles one here but I have had shingles years ago.  We both have our second Covid vaccination tomorrow.

Schumi I’ve never heard of a toasted scone!  Sounds like you are getting out round the stores.  I’m not ready for that yet but I know we need to get out more eventually.  Just the odd meal out to get us started.

Well we must get out now so hope all have a good day.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah a hearty good morning to Schumi and Julie.  

Back to my hot tea, as while not as cool as Keisha, 43 degrees out, it is a tad cool feeling, as was outside for a peak to see that sunrise give us glorious sunshine to start our day. And while a tad cool start, afternoons will be 70 again. Woot! Shorts on, sunglasses at the ready.

Ooh, interesting no masks, Schumi. Here, while most, but not all going to be lifted, there has been repeated that masks still required. Yes, they said with the masks and restrictions, the normal percentage of flu and cold virus numbers this season, were down significantly. I hope with as we go to no masks, people still stay further away, and wash hands more frequently.

Julie, nice to hear from you. Yay, for second shot tomorrow. I’m next week, as are the kids too. Hope no reactions for you both.

And so, thirsty I am, so sipping my tea this Thursday. And very ready to have what feels like a long week, over.

A terrific Thirsty Thursday, homies.  Throw back a drink, and give a cheer.  You can now say, tomorrow is Friday.  Yay!


----------



## Charade67

Happy Thursday. Almost the weekend for me. 

We almost had a disaster last night. We were eating supper when I noticed smoke coming from the top of the stove. One of my brilliant family members had left a potholder on top of a hot burner. Thankfully no damage was done, except I need to get a new potholder. 



keishashadow said:


> One more night of frost forecast. I went with old sheets this time for the plants as fresh out of newspaper lol


 The weather has been crazy. I heard there were snow flurries in part of VA.



schumigirl said:


> Charade, yes, finding appropriate shorts can be difficult. I sometimes see larger sizes but no way in heck would they suit a larger frame.....short shorts are ok if you have a lovely figure and are under a certain age shall we say......lol......glad you found something though.


 I am a firm believer in just because they make it in my size does not mean I should wear it. I passed on the shorty shorts and the ones with holes in them.



schumigirl said:


> Boris announced yesterday masks won`t be required in stores and offices from June 21st which was a surprising announcement.


 I think we are having restrictions lifted on June 14.  I haven't been paying much attention to the news lately. 



Realfoodfans said:


> We both have our second Covid vaccination tomorrow.


Good luck. Hoping for no unpleasant side effects. 

Today we are in single digits.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh good you caught the burning pot holder before any other damage, Charade.  Yeah, smelling smoke in my kitchen had me buy a new toaster awhile ago.  Yay for single digit countdown now.  

Gloriously sunny out.  And more tea for me.  Lovely Spring feeling day.  Clear skies means jacket in morning and at evening, none needed by later in the morning.  And ack, with a very early start, just around 9 am and I’m thinking close to lunch.  LoL


----------



## schumigirl

real....never had a toasted scone? Similar to toasted teacake. Only visiting selected stores, not ones like Marks and Spencer or grocery stores that always seem to be busy. 


Lynne.....I think masks will still be expected in some places, public transport and hospitals apparently.........never use public transport so don`t need to worry about that. Hope your day gets better and enjoy that walk. 


Charade, yes completely agree, some clothes they make in plus sizes are completely innapropriate for most folks, never mind larger ladies......yes, it seems lots of areas are reducing restrictions....hopefully the Indian variant won`t cause any issues and delay us opening everything back up. 

Single digits!!! 




Got our shopping done, for all that it was, we really didn`t need much.....took a list and still came home without some things! 

But, very weird fog had rolled in, it was warm and sunny and then we drove along the coast a bit and it was like something out of the movies and car showed outside temp drop about 6 degrees in seconds. Came back here and nothing, but, it`s looking a little mistier now, but sunshine is up there. 

Friend with the dog who hates my dining room popped round this afternoon for a cuppa with puppy Poppy. We sat outside with the dining room doors open, but she wouldn`t go in that way at all, just stared in the room not looking happy at all.......lol.....happily went in the kitchen though as those doors were open too.......very weird dog. But so cute. 

Feels like a long day today, which is lovely as days just fly past. 

Couple of hours till dinner.......another cuppa time I think.


----------



## keishashadow

going to be good day if it kills me 



schumigirl said:


> Keisha.....more frost?? Surely not......old sheets will work just fine I guess. Hope there`s no wind or there`ll be reports of spooks around!


They are slowly starting to tear downthe hoarder’s house across the street.  I expect a disturbance in the force, house always gave me 


schumigirl said:


> I don`t know anyone who has had a common cold for over a year now.


Same.  Although, i do wonder if self-isolating people were just afraid to mention they felt ill for fear they’d be branded covid 





Lynne G said:


> A terrific Thirsty Thursday, homies.


It’s been a thirsty tea Thursday f


Charade67 said:


> One of my brilliant family members had left a potholder on top of a hot burner. Thankfully no damage was done, except I need to get a new potholder.


Oh my gosh


schumigirl said:


> But, very weird fog had rolled in, it was warm and sunny and then we drove along the coast a bit and it was like something out of the movies and car showed outside temp drop about 6 degrees in seconds. Came back here and nothing, but, it`s looking a little mistier now, but sunshine is up there.


Something delightfully creepy about a fog.   We tend to get them mostly below us, blanketing the river valley in the early am


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, puppies can be shy with new or places not comfortable in.  Nice Poppy came to visit, Schumi.  

Eww, hoarder’s house. Hope no critters escape from that house to your property. And yep, a tea day is today for sure, Keisha.

Almost screen viewing done, and lunchtime walk had me wanting to stay outside, it was that nice out.

And hope Charade found some more shorts. Seems going to be hot when in parks next week, so staying cool as good thing.

Shorts for me today.  And yay, 75 degree the high for tomorrow’s temp.  Perfect Friday I hope.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick stop in today   

Pretty much caught up at work finally.  Took me a little longer than I thought it would.   So now to keep on the same track keeping up with the regular routine of items to do during the day.  

It is a beautiful day today.  I took out some chicken.  Thinking our meal tonight will be done on the grill outside.  So I can enjoy the warmth and sunlight.  Ran to check out some flowers over my lunch break.  I have a couple of pots I want to fill with flowers.  Not much...but I am needing to see a few pops of color from flowers.  



schumigirl said:


> Boris announced yesterday masks won`t be required in stores and offices from June 21st which was a surprising announcement. I think most expected masks to still be needed, but looks like they won`t be. Social distancing to be removed too but masks are still expected to be worn in places like public transport. I quite like wearing the mask in some places for various reasons. Mostly from people who don`t cover their mouths correctly when coughing or sneezing, or don`t bother to cover it at all.......I don`t know anyone who has had a common cold for over a year now.


That will be amazing if you can do that!!!!  Insert rolling eye here as our PM has not even addressed anything as to when or even any hint of a plan for a return to normalcy    Sigh...just sigh.  Just such incompetence.  Oh well...onto other things.  


Charade67 said:


> Today we are in single digits.


I am sooooo excited for you   That deserves the dancing bananas lol



keishashadow said:


> Same. Although, i do wonder if self-isolating people were just afraid to mention they felt ill for fear they’d be branded covid


I will say yes....somewhat.  

I do know that I usually get 2 colds a year.  This past winter...NONE.  And it wasn't because I was stuck at home and not going anywhere.  I'm working, out in public everyday.  I'm thinking partially due to masking, less people...and a WHOLE LOT more cleaning of frequently touched surfaces.  

Well...off to shuffle a few more papers and answer a couple of emails.  Hoping to fit a walk in tonight.  We will see what happens.  
Have a great day everyone!!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 574841
> 
> going to be good day if it kills me
> 
> 
> They are slowly starting to tear downthe hoarder’s house across the street.  I expect a disturbance in the force, house always gave me
> 
> Same.  Although, i do wonder if self-isolating people were just afraid to mention they felt ill for fear they’d be branded covid
> View attachment 574842
> 
> 
> 
> It’s been a thirsty tea Thursday f
> 
> Oh my gosh
> 
> Something delightfully creepy about a fog.   We tend to get them mostly below us, blanketing the river valley in the early am




I love Donald Sutherland in that movie!!! Creepy......yes, Tom sneezed today in the store......lol.....I gave him the crossed fingers as if he was a plague carrier.....

Yes, fog is quite wonderful and so atmospheric to be in or just to look at......not fun to drive in though......this coast can get it bad, it`s almost gone now though.....oh yes, you`ll be glad to see the back of that house.....lets hope it doesn`t release some evil force ala Poltergeist lol....





Lynne G said:


> Hehe, puppies can be shy with new or places not comfortable in.  Nice Poppy came to visit, Schumi.
> 
> Eww, hoarder’s house. Hope no critters escape from that house to your property. And yep, a tea day is today for sure, Keisha.
> 
> Almost screen viewing done, and lunchtime walk had me wanting to stay outside, it was that nice out.
> 
> And hope Charade found some more shorts. Seems going to be hot when in parks next week, so staying cool as good thing.
> 
> Shorts for me today.  And yay, 75 degree the high for tomorrow’s temp.  Perfect Friday I hope.



Oh she`s not strange or uncomfortable in our home, she has been many times, and first time she came in she went straight to the doors into the dining room and whimpered. Several times she has stared up on the wall and growled gently. I`ve never felt anything weird in there, although one time doing a zoom call from that room, one of my friends asked what the shadow was behind me......yikes! 




Pumpkin......glad you`re having such lovely weather to be able to grill out tonight....and yes, lack of colds and germs can only be good. Hope folks keep up what really should be basic hygiene when this is easing. 

Enjoy dinner tonight and hope you`re still feeling better......





Fog has mostly cleared, but it looks murky out there as if it`s going to rain. Sea is clear but woods behind us are still shrouded in an eerie mist that looks heavy now. 

Watching some tv now, well a dvd......feet up and drinking a fizzy ginger beer with lime.....


----------



## ksdaveb2003

schumigirl said:


> Boris announced yesterday masks won`t be required in stores and offices from June 21st which was a surprising announcement. I think most expected masks to still be needed, but looks like they won`t be. Social distancing to be removed too but masks are still expected to be worn in places like public transport. I quite like wearing the mask in some places for various reasons. Mostly from people who don`t cover their mouths correctly when coughing or sneezing, or don`t bother to cover it at all.......I don`t know anyone who has had a common cold for over a year now.


With the CDC just announcing masks no longer being required in virtually all indoor and outdoor situations for fully vaccinated people here in the US, I have wonder how long it will take UO to drop the requirement.  I would hope that they will not drag it out too long, as summer time in Orlando can be almost intolerable without a mask on.  I cannot imagine what it will be like wearing one all the time in the parks.


----------



## macraven

I live in Georgia so used to the heat 
Does not mean I love it, just used to it 

Guess we all have to wait and see what Disney and UO decides for future uses of masks 

The area where I live, very few wore the masks

My family chose to wear them and we are doing fine with the masks 
I have gone twice to Orlando and wore the mask and it was doable for us.

I have no idea when the present guidelines will change and go into effect


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, then don’t know Schumi, just maybe it just senses something  it does not like about that wall.  

Yeah on news feed CDC’s new announcements on no masks most of the time. Though I can see private places making their own mask rules.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah, then don’t know Schumi, just maybe it just senses something  it does not like about that wall.
> 
> Yeah on news feed CDC’s new announcements on no masks most of the time. Though I can see private places making their own mask rules.



I hear from everyone who has a dog that they have amazing senses, so I guess there is something. Doubt it`s the wall as she won`t go into the room at all. Not an issue for me at all......wouldn`t be scared if there was something. 

My friend who passed away in 2016, months before she was diagnosed their dog was always rumbling and pawing at her tummy and whimpering to her, that dog knew she had cancer and was trying to tell her. Another lady told how her dog was constantly licking her head at the back, or trying to, and was diagnosed with a brain tumour. Dog senses are off the scale for sure. 






ksdaveb2003 said:


> With the CDC just announcing masks no longer being required in virtually all indoor and outdoor situations for fully vaccinated people here in the US, I have wonder how long it will take UO to drop the requirement.  I would hope that they will not drag it out too long, as summer time in Orlando can be almost intolerable without a mask on.  I cannot imagine what it will be like wearing one all the time in the parks.




No idea on that one.....hearing different opinions from different folks over there.





Gotta love the CB......new poster who claims to work for the Royal Family in the UK.....almost identical post a couple of months back claiming they worked for UOR in the UK and we could "ask them anything".......some funny folks around on boards at times...... 

Think it`ll be an early night for us again....looking forward to when it`s warm enough to sit outside late into the evening with a glass of wine....it`ll come.


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> Fancy stuffs, yum!  I’m happy to have the leftovers today.
> 
> they do look as though they know some good dirt, or sand.
> 
> I just happen to get my gas at SAMS at it’s the closest site to my home and it’s discounted.  Tank was at 1/4 yesterday after the drive to airport, forgot to fill up beforehand.
> 
> Middle of the afternoon, usually dead, nope.  Waited 20 minutes.  Once i neared the head of the line watched two separate people (man & a woman i’d Estimate to be in late 60’s, early 70’s) pop their SUV gates & proceed to fill up multiple 5 gallon gas cans.
> 
> All the while the attendant was aimlessly walking around,smiling & shooting the bull with them and others.   If, and I stress if, there is/will be a shortage, why would a large corporate entity not limit the amount of gas each person could purchase?
> 
> She who lives in a glass house and still has toilet paper on hand from last year probably shouldn’t throw stones , but a pox on those who are hoarding said gas.  Prices here haven’t raised yet, sure to happen with the rush
> 
> 
> He’s been here since Monday but it still lingered in the low 50’s with a frost last night. Supposed to hit 60 today, yea.
> 
> Have to find my boots & go out to remove all the coverings we put down on the garden plants.
> 
> Assume it was the birds who used my strawberry patch as a buffet while I was gone, grrr.  Grabbed netting and will have the mr rig that up today.


We have been spared the great gas hoard of 2021!  I saw some photos on tictok of folks putting gas in plastic bags!!  If that's true, I kinda hope the bags opened up in the car on the way home.....no brains at all!!



schumigirl said:


> Lynne.....glad you`re enjoying some nicer spring weather. And yes, maybe one day if I`m offered the flu jab i`ll take it. But, so far it`s not been offered. And yes, another succesful shopping morning.
> 
> 
> Charade......that`s the perfect 10!!!
> 
> 
> 
> mac...you are having some crazy weather right now.....you usually have the best of the bunch. once it starts you`ll be melting.......
> 
> Sorry....no bacon today.....gorgeous turkey sandwichs though....and weirdly some fresh crab as a little taster.....bought some fresh this morning, so will be having a little appetiser tonight too......lush!!
> 
> 
> 
> keisha....looking forward to dinner tonight and going to do the chilli caramel for tomorrow night`s meal....
> 
> lol...we still have some from last year too...the joys of a bulk buy place. And weirdly I still have loads of fabric softener???
> 
> We in the UK had the joy of having had the frostiest April on record....yep, it was indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori.....I`ve sent you the recipe
> 
> Moussaka is lovely, not everyone likes lamb mince though, but we do. Yes, never seen anyone mention it on here. Not a huge fan of Greek food in general, there are a few things I`ll make and we enjoy, but I do like that dish a lot.
> 
> Good luck with the physio on the old back, and another good countdown to see on here.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, had a good wander round a few places this morning and got some of the things we wanted. Although someone who shall remain nameless, decided we needed another tv for the kitchen. Nothing wrong with the one that`s there and I really don`t watch it very often......but this one is "newer" lol........but, I didn`t argue. I don`t even want to count the tv`s in this house!! And I very rarely watch any of them......
> 
> Gorgeous sunny morning, but dull again this afternoon, it`s so dull now I don`t feel as bad serving up a winter warmer dish of Beef in red wine tonight in what should be spring like foods now....but doing mashed potatoes and roast carrots. Will be ready for it later.


Thank you for the recipe!  I will give it a try soon!



cam757 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.  We had a great time in Orlando.  It was so nice to get away and enjoy the warm temps The week started out hot hot hot but cooled off to comfortable temps by the end of the week.  We enjoyed time in all the UOR parks and at RPR.  I love the walk between the resort and CityWalk.  It is so nice. I think we only took the boat twice.
> 
> I had booked a standard room about two months or so ago and kept checking to see if there was any openings for pool view or club level but I never saw anything so when we checked in I asked if anything was available and both pool view and Club were so we upgraded to Club. Moral of the story, don't rely on the website for room availability. Always ask.
> 
> We stayed on the 7th floor with a view of the pavilion. There was no housekeeping available due to COVID precautions so we had to text housekeeping when we needed additional towels, which we were absolutely fine with. The club access was nice to have for drinks, snacks etc. but I was a little disappointed in the very limited food selections.  Not at all like it was pre-covid.  I think we will stick to regular rooms until club level service returns to normal (which hopefully will be soon).  The lounge attendants were fantastic as usual and always made us feel welcome. That goes for all the RPR staff too.
> 
> We were able to ride all the rides we wanted, including Hagrid's and the new Velocicoaster.  They opened it up Velocicoaster to the public on May 6, I think. Could have been the 5th.  We waited about an hour to ride it. It was an awesome ride. Very smooth and fast.  Queue theme was very cool and the locker set up is awesome.  The lockers are located close to where you board the ride and you exit on the backside of the lockers so very easy access and  little congestion around the lockers. I hope they use this new design on any new rides. Much better than the set up for MIB or Hulk.  I am glad we got a chance to ride it before we left but sadly, I did lose my expensive sunglasses on the ride.  I forgot I had them on my head and just put them in my shorts pocket when I got on the ride. I think they went flying out of my pocket when I came out of my seat while on the ride.  That night we went to the surf shop in City Walk and DH bought me a new pair for Mother's Day but I was still upset with myself for not putting the original pair in the locker in the first place. Hard and expensive lesson to learn.
> 
> We upgraded to APs so fingers crossed we will be back in the fall.  Hopefully all the restrictions will be gone by then.  The Florida sun was great and we all came back with a little color which was my personal goal
> 
> I was supposed to have my 2nd Covid shot this past Monday but I forgot I took off and had scheduled it at a location close by to work so I rescheduled it to this coming Monday so I can just go on my lunch break.
> 
> Came home to a gas shortage....well not really a shortage but a result of gas hoarding. Luckily, I stopped by the one and only gas station on my way to work yesterday and was able to top off my tank with no wait.  That should get me through 8-10 days and things should be back to normal by then.
> 
> Dreary day here.  Low 60s and cloudy with a little rain.  Hope everyone has a good day.


Yay for riding the Velocirapter coaster!!!!!  Woot woot!
Hope your glasses will be found!



Lynne G said:


> Yay Cam had a great time.  Sorry to hear loss of sunglasses.  Check with Universal’s Lost and Found, letting you know where and when lost sunglasses.  They do sweep rides for lost items, so maybe a call or email would hopefully get your lost glasses back. I’ll send mummy dust and cross fingers that they find and return, so that glasses are back in your hands soon.
> 
> Was a gorgeous lunchtime walk. Bluest skies, sun out, very bright out, and just warm enough not too sweaty after the walk. So enjoy seeing all the green and flower and tree colors out now. I think DH needs to mow our grass, as with the rains and warmer weather, lawn mowing now heard more routinely. Ah, that means Summer is certainly getting closer. Woot! I most enjoy when it’s hot out.
> 
> Hope all are having a great afternoon.  And here, older one made a bacon and egg and cheese toasted sandwich for us for breakfast.  While it was later, I’ll say it was my brunch, as did have the little bit of left over oatmeal that was indeed still not eaten.  At least it’s gone, so will decide what for breakfast tomorrow.  And ready for thirsty Thursday, as after walk, I made some iced coffee.  Not feeling hot tea, but will most likely have tea before and after dinner.  But the iced coffee hit the spot as was too warm after walk.  So yay!  Coffee and tea day.


Ah....you had my attention at bacon!!  



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Wanted to make a quick stop in!!!
> 
> Went for a walk last night.  did my longer loop of just over 5K.  It felt good to get out and walk.  My lungs didn't hurt as much last night....so that made me extremely happy.    I'm slowly getting caught up at work.  By the end of day today, I should be all caught up.  Had a bunch of hicups yesterday along with some shiny squirrel syndrome. tossed into the mix as well
> 
> We had a version of ground turkey tacos for supper last night.  I came up with my own recipe for a spicy taco that we had from a meal box (if that makes sense) .  It was a hit.  everyone liked it.  Even the youngest ds kept some of the left overs to whip up a taco for him to have for lunch today.  Tonight the family is on their own for supper.  I picked up an extra shift at the second job.  I don't mind stepping in when needed - as long as it doesn't interfere with any plans I already had.
> 
> 
> I'm sure you are glad B is home now.  I have seen hews reports of the gas shortage/hording situation.  I hope that get's sorted out soon.  Great countdown picture!!!!!
> 
> I hope you get your back sorted quickly.  That is one of the things I don't handle well.  I hope it improves quickly
> 
> It sounds like our enjoying your time now that your restrictions are lifting and your out and about more.  Enjoy it!!!!!
> 
> It sounds like you had a great time!!!!
> 
> Well...I should run and do some actual work again.  I just wanted to pop in and say Hi.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!!


Glad you're continuing to get your strength back!
We prefer turkey meat in our tacos mostly.  Sounds good!



schumigirl said:


> Cam.....glad you had such a lovely trip and enjoyed everything. Yes, shame about the sunglasses.....but if they can find them they will get back to you.
> 
> And very happy to hear you enjoyed the new coaster......yes, the locker system looks very good. And welcome home
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin........it`s good to hear you`re doing better and feeling better.....must feel wonderful after feeling so odd with the lung pain.
> 
> Yes, I`m loving being out and about now, and stores aren`t too busy which is nice. Hope you have a great day and don`t work too hard....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I`m so full after dinner....it was delicious and clean plates all round. Made up some nice chewy meringues with some fresh fruit and cream for dessert, not very healthy but could have been worse.
> 
> I do like the new tv in the kitchen, it`s kind of set within the brick part of the wall where I do most of my prep work, so I`m happy it doesn`t clutter up anything and no wires showing.....I hate clutter.
> 
> Beautiful evening here......hoping spring has sprung......the fields are full of lambs which are lovely to see, but seeing them makes me think of some lovely lamb dishes on the plates soon.....


Oh Carole, you have a great sense of humor!  (last sentence)     Sounds quite close to something DH would say, lol!



Charade67 said:


> Good evening. A busy and slightly crazy day at work. Oops, I shouldn't use that word. After work I went searching for shorts agin. Apparently if you are a larger woman in my city you aren't supposed to be buying shorts. The selection is horrible unless i want to get denim shorts or short shorts. No one wants to see me in those. I finally found a few pair that should work.
> 
> I'm having bacon tonight. Come on over.
> 
> I've seen lots of pictures of people filling several cans. I don't understand why the gas stations weren't putting limits on it. I am still using TP purchased last year, but I don't see that as the same thing. Since most places were limiting to 1 pack of TP per purchase, I just bought the largest pack available whenever I saw that a store had some.
> 
> Yay! Getting close.
> 
> Oh no. I hope you can get them back. We once went to the beach and dh was wearing his brand new, prescription sunglasses. You can see where this is going. He went into the ocean and was hit by a large wave. Good bye expensive prescription sunglasses.  Glad to hear the rest of the trip went well though.
> 
> 
> Maybe the beginning of October?
> 
> Good idea. I was able to get my lost hat back at Disneyland. Hopefully Universal will find her glasses.
> 
> Great to hear. Hope you continue to feel better.
> 
> We are having a late supper tonight after dh gets back from his martial arts class. I am cooking a hash brown casserole and it smells so good.


I bought a few new things for our upcoming trip as well.  It is always an agonizing process for me.



schumigirl said:


> Charade, yes, finding appropriate shorts can be difficult. I sometimes see larger sizes but no way in heck would they suit a larger frame.....short shorts are ok if you have a lovely figure and are under a certain age shall we say......lol......glad you found something though.
> 
> 
> mac.......bacon at the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> Keisha.....more frost?? Surely not......old sheets will work just fine I guess. Hope there`s no wind or there`ll be reports of spooks around!
> 
> Yes, hope it was just as nice second day.....we`ve always eaten the lot first time round......we`re a little greedy with that dish......
> 
> 
> 
> Thirsty Thursday indeed.
> 
> Another beautiful morning here, sun has already been up for ages.........I did wake around 3am, and yes, it wasn`t completely dark then, and the birds are starting to chirp just before that first light.....you get used to it though.
> 
> Today is grocery shop day.......I don`t think we need that much, some store cupboard items and cleaning products are top of my list.
> 
> Boris announced yesterday masks won`t be required in stores and offices from June 21st which was a surprising announcement. I think most expected masks to still be needed, but looks like they won`t be. Social distancing to be removed too but masks are still expected to be worn in places like public transport. I quite like wearing the mask in some places for various reasons. Mostly from people who don`t cover their mouths correctly when coughing or sneezing, or don`t bother to cover it at all.......I don`t know anyone who has had a common cold for over a year now.
> 
> Caramel chilli chicken tonight for dinner.......will need to get some fish sauce as I`ve run out of that and will decide later for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thirsty Thursday​


Not completely dark at 3am?  Wow!  
I'd be taping my room darkening shades around the trim of my windows, so not even a speck of light could enter....



Realfoodfans said:


> Hello to all.  MIA with some new challenges here I won’t moan about but oh my I think we are quite “nice” people and currently feeling like how much more can we take.
> 
> DIL has asked us to join them for brunch shortly in order to get us thinking of something else bless her.  She had to have a scan on Monday after a small blip but all found to be well so that was a huge positive.  Still outside and undercover seating but cooler today so will be big coats!
> 
> Great to hear Pumpkin is getting some fresh air and improving.  Hope all others with illness or injuries are healing well.
> 
> We had the flu vaccination last winter for the first time.  Had no side effects at all.  Not aware of the shingles one here but I have had shingles years ago.  We both have our second Covid vaccination tomorrow.
> 
> Schumi I’ve never heard of a toasted scone!  Sounds like you are getting out round the stores.  I’m not ready for that yet but I know we need to get out more eventually.  Just the odd meal out to get us started.
> 
> Well we must get out now so hope all have a good day.


   Hoping things improve soon!!
Glad you were able to have a nice brunch!!



Lynne G said:


> Ah a hearty good morning to Schumi and Julie.
> 
> Back to my hot tea, as while not as cool as Keisha, 43 degrees out, it is a tad cool feeling, as was outside for a peak to see that sunrise give us glorious sunshine to start our day. And while a tad cool start, afternoons will be 70 again. Woot! Shorts on, sunglasses at the ready.
> 
> Ooh, interesting no masks, Schumi. Here, while most, but not all going to be lifted, there has been repeated that masks still required. Yes, they said with the masks and restrictions, the normal percentage of flu and cold virus numbers this season, were down significantly. I hope with as we go to no masks, people still stay further away, and wash hands more frequently.
> 
> Julie, nice to hear from you. Yay, for second shot tomorrow. I’m next week, as are the kids too. Hope no reactions for you both.
> 
> And so, thirsty I am, so sipping my tea this Thursday. And very ready to have what feels like a long week, over.
> 
> A terrific Thirsty Thursday, homies.  Throw back a drink, and give a cheer.  You can now say, tomorrow is Friday.  Yay!


Having that Thursday glass of wine currently, cheers!



Charade67 said:


> Happy Thursday. Almost the weekend for me.
> 
> We almost had a disaster last night. We were eating supper when I noticed smoke coming from the top of the stove. One of my brilliant family members had left a potholder on top of a hot burner. Thankfully no damage was done, except I need to get a new potholder.
> 
> The weather has been crazy. I heard there were snow flurries in part of VA.
> 
> I am a firm believer in just because they make it in my size does not mean I should wear it. I passed on the shorty shorts and the ones with holes in them.
> 
> I think we are having restrictions lifted on June 14.  I haven't been paying much attention to the news lately.
> 
> 
> Good luck. Hoping for no unpleasant side effects.
> 
> Today we are in single digits.
> 
> View attachment 574783


Crisis averted, thankfully!
Love the 9 (lives)!



schumigirl said:


> real....never had a toasted scone? Similar to toasted teacake. Only visiting selected stores, not ones like Marks and Spencer or grocery stores that always seem to be busy.
> 
> 
> Lynne.....I think masks will still be expected in some places, public transport and hospitals apparently.........never use public transport so don`t need to worry about that. Hope your day gets better and enjoy that walk.
> 
> 
> Charade, yes completely agree, some clothes they make in plus sizes are completely innapropriate for most folks, never mind larger ladies......yes, it seems lots of areas are reducing restrictions....hopefully the Indian variant won`t cause any issues and delay us opening everything back up.
> 
> Single digits!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got our shopping done, for all that it was, we really didn`t need much.....took a list and still came home without some things!
> 
> But, very weird fog had rolled in, it was warm and sunny and then we drove along the coast a bit and it was like something out of the movies and car showed outside temp drop about 6 degrees in seconds. Came back here and nothing, but, it`s looking a little mistier now, but sunshine is up there.
> 
> Friend with the dog who hates my dining room popped round this afternoon for a cuppa with puppy Poppy. We sat outside with the dining room doors open, but she wouldn`t go in that way at all, just stared in the room not looking happy at all.......lol.....happily went in the kitchen though as those doors were open too.......very weird dog. But so cute.
> 
> Feels like a long day today, which is lovely as days just fly past.
> 
> Couple of hours till dinner.......another cuppa time I think.


Just love the name Poppy for a pup!



keishashadow said:


> View attachment 574841
> 
> going to be good day if it kills me
> 
> 
> They are slowly starting to tear downthe hoarder’s house across the street.  I expect a disturbance in the force, house always gave me
> 
> Same.  Although, i do wonder if self-isolating people were just afraid to mention they felt ill for fear they’d be branded covid
> View attachment 574842
> 
> 
> 
> It’s been a thirsty tea Thursday f
> 
> Oh my gosh
> 
> Something delightfully creepy about a fog.   We tend to get them mostly below us, blanketing the river valley in the early am


I hope that your day ended up being a good one Keisha!!!






Evening check in!  Kitty and computer on my lap, glass of wine next to me.  Dogs are both snoozing happily and the house is quiet.  Nice way to wind down the day...

Had coffee this morning with a friend I hadn't seen in ages.  We visited for 2.5 hours and it felt like only 30 minutes had passed.  It was so nice to catch up, and we promised to not wait so long to see each other again.
I had a French Toast latte!  OMG, it was so delish!!

The weather has improved greatly since the beginning of the week.  I took the dogs for a walk and it was 
68 degrees and sunny!  Felt positively wonderful!!
When I got home, I took Strawberry outside for a bit too.  She's an indoor cat, but does like to go out occasionally.  It did the old gal some good to soak up some vitamin D!

DH had a golf lesson this morning, is watching golf on TV currently, and is playing 18 holes with some buddies tomorrow morning.  When he's "in", he's "all in"!


----------



## Lynne G

TGIF oh yeah, Paris.  I’m ready for it. Drink sounded yummy too.  Older one asked if heard about new Starbucks drink.  Yeah, not sure if it sounds good or not.  Enjoy a quiet house.  No wine for me tonight, but last of tea was drank, and pajamas on now.  One more up before the sunrise start, yay!  So ready for the weekend.


----------



## Sue M

Trying to catch up. Been busy here. We have been re-doing our deck. It’s off 2nd floor. Our old one had rotting floor boards and top rail was rotting too.  Husbands friend talked him into doing it together . I told him to just hire a company to do it. But he was swayed. So they did it and I knew he’d be hurting and broke down!  Today was just the finishing stuff.  I’ll stain it maybe at end of summer. I heard you have to let treated wood sit awhile before staining?  Will have to look into it. 

I saw corn topic!  I can’t wait for our local corn to come in!  It’s so good. Sweet and crispy. My fav is the peaches & cream. That’s the yellow and white. But we have very good all yellow too, called super sweet. Nothing like summer bbq & corn!

Schumi good to hear things are going well over there. Does Boris own a comb?  Lol. 
Here we are still at no indoor dining, gyms, etc. And no traveling outside health authority until Victoria Day, May 24 weekend.  Numbers are dropping with the restrictions reinstated. And vaccines are going quite fast now, after earlier supply problems. I think we were getting from Belgium?  My youngest had her appt on 19th. She’s 30.  Soon they will start booking 18+.  It was determined everyone would get 1st jab before they start booking 2nd. 

Charade, only a short trip arriving Oct 2nd. My California friends didn’t consult with me, figuring I wouldn’t be able to travel to the US yet. So I have to leave early on 9th. I want to be home for our Thanksgiving on the 10th. Technically Thanksgiving is Monday Oct 11,  but I’ve always had the dinner on the Sunday a habit from my working days. So I could relax Monday before going back to work.  Doesn’t matter now, just a habit. 

Keisha & Lynne I wish it was only a 2 hr flight!  I fly Alaska it’s a 30 min commuter flight to Seatac then 5.5-6hr direct to MCO.  I had flight credits so my flight to mco was only $75, would have been $412  then $311 coming home. So yeah fares are creeping up. I figure once Canada travel opens it will be even higher. 
Sometimes I make the 3 hr drive down to Seattle because flights are cheaper. But I’m going to be in a hurry to get home this trip. 
Fingers crossed border will be open by Oct. we should be fully vaccinated by July I figure. 

Pumpkin I bet your boys were happy to be sprung!  Glad they were ok. Alberta is a mess I hear. Ugh. 
I’m hoping we get our second jab by mid -late July.  Ive heard rumours of vaccine passport. But of course nothing official. Seems all the Provinces are at different stages 
My daughter graduated with her Bachelors just as Covid started. She got a box in the mail with her degree, grad cap, balloons and chocolate lol. She didn’t care, more me that was let down. 

J’amie Paris oooh that shingles shot sounds miserable. My friend got the first one and reacted so badly she couldn’t have the 2nd one. Sounds like good advice from pharmacist. 

Schumi glad to hear weather is improving!  We’ve had an odd spring here but it’s warming up nicely now. 
Flu shots are common here. I have been getting one yearly for a few years. Ever since I had a bad flu, cracked 2 ribs from coughing and landed for a weeks hospital stay.  On the news they were saying next year may be a doozy for flu since we didn’t have any this year so our immunity is low. 

Charade sounds like we’re still on same sleeping schedule or lack of!  
Sorry about the gas situation, that’s pretty scary that can happen. You’d think these big companies would have beefed up their security knowing other companies were hacked. 

Cam thanks for the Trip update!  Sounds great!  And yay for getting to ride the Velocicoster!  How scary was it? Lol. That coming out of your seat part sounds scary. I’d feel better with shoulder harness!  We love RP too. But last few stays have been HRH. Walk is so short!  And it’s usually only HRH guests using the security gate as Portofino guests generally take the boat. 
I agree, I don’t think CL is worth it until things return to normal. 

Pumpkin glad your lungs are better. 5k pretty good!  I need to get out and walk more now that deck is done. 
What part of Mexico are you looking at?  We enjoyed Puerto Vallarta. Hope our border opens by fall.  

Charade I can’t tell you how many pairs of sunglasses are at the bottom of the ocean from paddling lol.  But I do use cheap ones When in the boat or at the beach so no loss. 
Am I too late for the bacon? You know what gets this crowd going!
Close call with the pot holder. Yikes. 

Schumi it will be an odd feeling going out without a mask. Canada isn’t there yet. But our vaccines here in British Columbia are really ramping up. So I guess when we’re all fully vaccinated with 2nd shot this will happen here too.  I hear mask mandate is being dropped in US for those who have had 2nd jab. But I wonder how will they know who’s had 2nd jab  

Realfoods hang in there. I’ve been MIA a lot too. Just not much happening these days!  Good luck with the vaccine tomorrow. 

Ksdave I hope Uni drops mask for walking around outside but keeps it for rides and indoor places. 


Tomorrow is supposed to be nice again. Actually lots of sunny days ahead. Tomorrow going to meet a girlfriend for coffee. Going to check out a new coffee place, as things are still take out only we will take our coffees and walk a block to a square and sit as we have a catch up.  Then have to go pick up dig food!  
Saturday my brother in law and a mutual friend who just separated from his wife are coming for dinner. I think we’ll bbq back ribs. It will be nice enough to sit outside to dine. 

Also Saturday A.M. I’m going for a paddle down at the inlet. Should be a beautiful morning for it.


----------



## macraven

Sue, I’m glad you caught us up on how you have been doing.
Lots going on for you and the family

Redoing your deck is a big job!
We had to have ours replace before we put our house on the market to sell years back

It did not pass city code and could not sell the house the way it was

Bet you are glad that project has been completed

I saw your Orlando dates and hope to cross paths with you for a brief hi how are you and buh bye.

I read this evening disney will do away with face masks this summer and assume UO will do the same.

I’m in NW Georgia and it was only Atlanta that required masks to be worn.
Which is why I spend very little time out of the house.
I was able to have both jabs done early and now waiting to find out if I need the booster in September before I go to Orlando.

Once peeps get the first vaccine done, they are issued a card to verify it
On the second jab, it will be marked when it was given
Hope that answers how the system is done here to prove your vaccinations.

I have never had the shingles, pneumonia or flu shots, etc but was quite eager to get the covid jab.

Has your area a wait list for getting the vaccine?

Enjoy your paddle in the morning and don’t forget the sunscreen!


----------



## schumigirl

Lori.....a wicked sense of humour is a good one to have....or so I`m told.....I think we need it really at times 

We have the thickest drapes and blinds, all blackout as the windows in our bedrrom face where the sun rises over the sea in the morning, so we don`t get wakened by it unless we have the windows open and a gap to let some fresh air in, no air con in UK homes.....mainly as we don`t need it over here.....except maybe 4 or 5 nights throughout the year when we do get blistered, but we bought those inidvidual units for the bedroom when that happens.....they`re practically brand new still.....lol....

The amateur astronomer in our family hates that it doesn`t ever get completely dark here in the summer. He`s already planning what he`ll image when astronomical darkness comes back.......lol......

Glad you had a nice visit with your friend, and french toast latte sounds lovely. I do like a dulce de leche latte now and again from a place along the beach that does them, very sweet though so I don`t drink it all, but so good.  Glad you had a lovely evening and glad you had a nice glass of wine.



Sue, glad to hear the vaccines are being ramped up finally over there. Yes, our numbers are low but the Indian variant could poke a hole in our roadmap to recovery if it takes root further. There`s always something.

I don`t think Boris gives a rats patootie what he looks like......good for him. Makes a change from all the heavily coiffeured folks on tv today, he`s like a breath of fresh air truth be told as a politician.



mac.........  




Looks like we have some drizzle this morning, I didn`t check the forecast last night for today, so doubt it`ll be a walk today.

Finished my book group book and The Thursday Murder Club, now onto something else as our book group doesn`t meet for a couple of weeks yet. Even when we can meet again, there are two that don`t live close by and we always did a facetime with them anyway, but we so miss that get together in each others homes.







​

No plans so far today.......I`m sure we need to go do something, and then we`ll see what we feel like doing, just how we like it, wake up and decide then.

Same with food, no ideas for now, but I do know it`s bacon for breakfast. A bacon from a very small supplier locally, well about 40 miles away, he doesn`t produce much and it looks vary fatty on top, but it`s beautiful bacon and we cut most of the fat off anyway. Looking forward to that on a slice of toast.

Always love that Friday feeling.........



































​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning homies! 

Yay, Sue being very busy, and yay for being able to use flight credits.  Yes, nice to be close enough that little one thought it would be fine to come for a weekend to ride new coaster.  I’d do, but even with cheap enough flights, expensive weekend with hotel and food in there too.  We both have APs.  I am scheduled to be there end of September.  If there are AP hotel rates out, may slide those date to end first week of October.  And at least SW does not charge change fees, and I used points, so hoping lower point flights if I do slide my dates a week later, as then no credits to use from first booking a few months ago now.  Hotel too, can cancel up to. 5 days before, so not a problem changing those dates too. I hope our borders open for you soon.  And yeah, I think it’s kinda crazy no mask as you are fully vaccinated.  How you can tell who has and who has not, including young kids that definitely are not yet able to be vaccinated is hard.  People lie, and how can you ask every person you pass, are you really vaccinated.  For me, I have no problem wearing a mask to help others, even after I get my second shot next week.  And we don’t know exactly how long you are immune, and you can still catch that virus, just that with being vaccinated, will be milder.   Um, I hope more people try to be washing hands routinely, and keep distance, and wear a mask when in a public indoor place.  I still see people leave a toilet and have not washed their hands before leaving. So more risky behavior has not gone away.  I’m just glad I didn’t have my usual sore throat I get around the holidays.  It will be odd to dine inside, and we have yet to do.  Still doing takeout.  But with this nicer weather, many restaurants have outdoor seating.  We may take advantage of that soon.  Little steps.

And big smile, it’s a Friday! Woot!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I am up earlier than I wanted to be. Oh well, I have a bunch of stuff to do today, so I should get started. First up is taking Caspian to the vet for his annual checkup and shots. I really hope I will be able to get him to take the gabapentin this morning. This afternoon I will be getting a much needed haircut. At 5:00 today I need to attend a webinar about  the scheduling and billing software we use at work. In between all of this I need to start washing all of the new clothes we have purchased for vacation. 

With the new relaxations of the mask requirements I am really hoping to see some of the restrictions lifted at Disney. I would be happy if they would allow us to go mask free outdoors and only require us to put them on when we go inside a building or a ride with an indoor queue. 

B has not yet decided if she is gong to get vaccinated or not. This might help her make that decision, but even if she decided to get vaccinated I don't recommend she do so until after we get back from Disney. 




keishashadow said:


> They are slowly starting to tear downthe hoarder’s house across the street. I expect a disturbance in the force, house always gave me


Yikes. I agree with Lynne. I hope you don't get any critters coming over.  I have a friend who has been spending the past almost year cleaning out his both father's hoard house. He has found some really good stuff among the junk.



Lynne G said:


> And hope Charade found some more shorts. Seems going to be hot when in parks next week, so staying cool as good thing.


I found some, but had to pay more than I liked. I don't really like to wear shorts, but can't really wear jeans to Florida. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I do know that I usually get 2 colds a year. This past winter...NONE. And it wasn't because I was stuck at home and not going anywhere. I'm working, out in public everyday. I'm thinking partially due to masking, less people...and a WHOLE LOT more cleaning of frequently touched surfaces.


 I have not had a cold since February of 2019. I remember that as I was getting over the cold we were just starting to get concerned about the virus. I was able to get a pack of Clorox wipes before they disappeared from the shelves. 



schumigirl said:


> Oh she`s not strange or uncomfortable in our home, she has been many times, and first time she came in she went straight to the doors into the dining room and whimpered. Several times she has stared up on the wall and growled gently. I`ve never felt anything weird in there, although one time doing a zoom call from that room, one of my friends asked what the shadow was behind me......yikes!


 That is bizarre and a little creepy. I'm sure there is a logical explanation. 



macraven said:


> I live in Georgia so used to the heat
> Does not mean I love it, just used to it


 I have never gotten used to the heat. 



schumigirl said:


> Gotta love the CB......new poster who claims to work for the Royal Family in the UK.....almost identical post a couple of months back claiming they worked for UOR in the UK and we could "ask them anything".......some funny folks around on boards at times......


 There's always at least one. I used to post on a Girl Scout message board and a dance mom (not related to the TV show) board and we had a couple of epic trolls on those boards. 



J'aime Paris said:


> We have been spared the great gas hoard of 2021! I saw some photos on tictok of folks putting gas in plastic bags!! If that's true, I kinda hope the bags opened up in the car on the way home.....no brains at all!!


 People are crazy. i wonder how they planned to store bags of gasoline. 



Sue M said:


> Trying to catch up. Been busy here. We have been re-doing our deck. It’s off 2nd floor. Our old one had rotting floor boards and top rail was rotting too. Husbands friend talked him into doing it together . I told him to just hire a company to do it. But he was swayed. So they did it and I knew he’d be hurting and broke down! Today was just the finishing stuff. I’ll stain it maybe at end of summer. I heard you have to let treated wood sit awhile before staining? Will have to look into it.


 We did our deck a few years ago. It was quite an undertaking. We hired a company to do ours. Neither me nor dh have any experience with deck building. 



Sue M said:


> Charade, only a short trip arriving Oct 2nd.


 I have a very short trip from October 1-4. Mac will be there and I think Bobbie may join us. We need to schedule a SANS meet. 



Lynne G said:


> We both have APs. I am scheduled to be there end of September. If there are AP hotel rates out, may slide those date to end first week of October.


If you extend then you can join the SANS meet. 

Time to try to drug the cat. Wish me luck.

I am now just over a week away.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Charade for 8 more days. Both my kids got the first shot, and they both get their second next week, as do I.  With two of the four of us having underline health issues, there was no question we all wanted to be vaccinated. Will send mummy dust Caspian takes the medicine and behaves for annual check up.  Hehe, I’ve not known very many cats or dogs that are happy they are going to the vet, and getting in a carrier.  

Ooh a most pleasant sunny day, and even warmer.  Yay!  So bright out, and glad my lunchtime walk will be warm and sunny.  Yay!

Tea refill time.  

Hope all are happy, safe, and ready for the weekend.


----------



## keishashadow

Seems as though the whole country exhaled (no pun intended) just a bit .

Like Lynne’s family, we will still take whatever precautions suit us, even if others consider them ‘over-kill’.  Already, reports of push back from cretins to those who do voluntarily elect to take precautions above the mandatory minimum




Lynne G said:


> Eww, hoarder’s house. Hope no critters escape from that house to your property. And yep, a tea day is today for sure,


It’s a shame as was a lovely, older house.  Well kempt while the now-owner’s mother was alive.  Mother was lovely, her DD who is at least a decade younger than me & worked in mental health field, was always very stand-offish.  

Didn’t really have an inkling anything was off until we noticed her extended family (who lived in adjacent state) coming by to mow the grass every two weeks.  Then the outdoor yard decorations started to multiply.

She loaded the house up so full that she started to move her car at night to fast food parking lots and sleep in it.  Talking the front seat as the back one was packed to the roof. 

She was institutionalized, such a sad story.  Legal process to condem it took over five years.   The zoning officers refused to enter the house it was that bad...they called it via looking thru the front, picture window. 


schumigirl said:


> Dog senses are off the scale for sure.


Yes, firmly believe they can smell certain illness.  Also, the more sensitive ones without any sort of training have an innate ‘therapy’ dog sense where they hover & do their best to help their owners cope

In a sense, I do believe homes retain energy from their occupants, past & present.  Have been in hundreds of houses as a realtor.  Many seemed somber for lack of a better term.  More than a few homes had terrible vibes, couldn’t wait to exit them.  typically, would find out after the fact that they had ‘history’.

That said, regarding Poppy...curious if the flooring was different in the two rooms.  There are dogs who have aversion to non carpeted flooring.  Others that try to avoid tile or hardwood but perfectly fine with laminate without joint lines.



J'aime Paris said:


> saw some photos on tictok of folks putting gas in plastic bags!! If that's true, I kinda hope the bags opened up in the car on the way home.....no brains at all!!


Did you see the SUV that exploded with multiple gas cans in the hatch? Didn’t see if occupants survived


J'aime Paris said:


> hope that your day ended up being a good one Keisha!!!


Any day above ground is a weiner in my book .  Not to complain, with so many putting their plans on hold during the pandemic but, that first week back from a trip is always a challenge for me to normalize


J'aime Paris said:


> DH had a golf lesson this morning, is watching golf on TV currently, and is playing 18 holes with some buddies tomorrow morning. When he's "in", he's "all in"!


Good for him!  A sure sign life is reverting to ‘normal’


Lynne G said:


> Older one asked if heard about new Starbucks drink. Yeah, not sure if it sounds good or not.


The funnel cake one?  Imagine the sugar & calories in that monster


Sue M said:


> I heard you have to let treated wood sit awhile before staining? Will have to look into it.


Absolutely.  A good idea to let the wood set outside for a week or two before actually building the deck too.  Make sure to pick a dry stretch of weather.


Sue M said:


> Fingers crossed border will be open by Oct. we should be fully vaccinated by July I figur


Oh, good luck there! 


Sue M said:


> Ive heard rumours of vaccine passport. But of course nothing official. Seems all the Provinces are at different stages
> My daughter graduated with her Bachelors just as Covid started. She got a box in the mail with her degree, grad cap, balloons and chocolate lol. She didn’t care, more me that was let down.


that was such a shame to see those normal rites of passage getting squashed. 

I’m all for the vaccine passports but, so politicalized here don’t see it happening. 


macraven said:


> I’m in NW Georgia and it was only Atlanta that required masks to be worn.
> Which is why I spend very little time out of the house.


I’m sure there is a goodly amount of crowing from people they were ahead of the curve going mask free ugh.


schumigirl said:


> The amateur astronomer in our family hates that it doesn`t ever get completely dark here in the summer. He`s already planning what he`ll image when astronomical darkness comes back.......lol......


I hope he brews up some goodies.  He is immensely talented in his ‘art/science’.  Not really sure what to call it.  the end result is, well, stellar 


schumigirl said:


> don`t think Boris gives a rats patootie what he looks like......good for him


IDK, he really does project an epic hot mess as to his appearances.  Thinking one would have to work overtime with a non-glam squad to reach that mark lol.  Was talking about him the other day in this regard.  Hit me that the hair is so distracting, I’ve never really looked at his clothing. 


schumigirl said:


> but I do know it`s bacon for breakfast


Think I’ll crack open a package, haven’t made since we got home.


Lynne G said:


> but even with cheap enough flights, expensive weekend with hotel and food in there too. We both have APs. I am scheduled to be there end of September. If there are AP hotel rates out, may slide those date to end first week of October.


Glad you mentioned the hotels, i keep putting off booking waiting for APH rates, probably should just get ‘Er done.

Any allegiant (great military perks there) or spirit options in your area?  Still seeing $29 one way or less flights now & again a month or so out


Lynne G said:


> And we don’t know exactly how long you are immune, and you can still catch that virus, just that with being vaccinated, will be milder. Um, I hope more people try to be washing hands routinely, and keep distance, and wear a mask when in a public indoor place. I still see people leave a toilet and have not washed their hands before leaving.


lost count of how many times I viewed that in the parks, so groooooos

Assume it will be annual maintenance shot the flu


Charade67 said:


> This afternoon I will be getting a much needed haircut. At 5:00 today I need to attend a webinar about the scheduling and billing software we use at work


in defiance i removed zoom app from my cloud yesterday lol

Still going short(er) with the new ‘do?


Charade67 said:


> Yikes. I agree with Lynne. I hope you don't get any critters coming over. I have a friend who has been spending the past almost year cleaning out his both father's hoard house. He has found some really good stuff among the junk.



I have wondered if anything is exciting in that mess.  Figure they will just bulldoze it down.


Lynne G said:


> With two of the four of us having underline health issues, there was no question we all wanted to be vaccinated.


Smart!

As long as unfortunate crowd mentality doesn’t supersede herd immunity we should be fine & dandy


----------



## cam757

Happy Friday!!

No work for me today. Up early for a lazy morning but leaving in a little while to take mom to her colonoscopy appointment.  

I am very happy about the new CDC guidelines.  I was not expecting it this soon although our state's positive average is at the lowest it has been since the beginning. I just hope our governor gets on board now. 

I may go to another scrapbooking event with my friends tomorrow.  I kind of want to skip it because it is going to be so nice outside tomorrow.  Uggh, decisions decisions.  No other plans for the weekend. Just the usual grocery shopping.  

No word on the lost sunglasses but I am not holding my breath. 



Charade67 said:


> Good evening. A busy and slightly crazy day at work. Oops, I shouldn't use that word. After work I went searching for shorts agin. Apparently if you are a larger woman in my city you aren't supposed to be buying shorts. The selection is horrible unless i want to get denim shorts or short shorts. No one wants to see me in those. I finally found a few pair that should work.



I love shorts. Other than at work, I wear shorts all summer.  I am not a fashionista so I  mainly wear khaki shorts in various colors. I have the best luck finding them at Kohls and JC Penny. 



schumigirl said:


> Oh she`s not strange or uncomfortable in our home, she has been many times, and first time she came in she went straight to the doors into the dining room and whimpered. Several times she has stared up on the wall and growled gently. I`ve never felt anything weird in there, although one time doing a zoom call from that room, one of my friends asked what the shadow was behind me......yikes!



I recall your posts about your friend's doggy.  I think that pup is onto something.  It certainly would make me wonder, especially after your friend pointed out the shadow on your zoom call. I catch my dog just staring at our walls sometimes, which is not his normal behavior.  It does freak me out a bit. 



schumigirl said:


> My friend who passed away in 2016, months before she was diagnosed their dog was always rumbling and pawing at her tummy and whimpering to her, that dog knew she had cancer and was trying to tell her. Another lady told how her dog was constantly licking her head at the back, or trying to, and was diagnosed with a brain tumour. Dog senses are off the scale for sure.



I have read that there are dogs that are trained to sniff out cancer, similar to drug sniffing dogs.  Amazing how much stronger animal senses are compared to humans.  



J'aime Paris said:


> Had coffee this morning with a friend I hadn't seen in ages. We visited for 2.5 hours and it felt like only 30 minutes had passed. It was so nice to catch up, and we promised to not wait so long to see each other again.
> I had a French Toast latte! OMG, it was so delish!!



Sounds like a lovely morning.  It is always great to catch up with old friends, especially when you can pick up right where you left off and not skip a beat. Yum! French Toast latte sounds delish!!



Sue M said:


> I saw corn topic! I can’t wait for our local corn to come in! It’s so good. Sweet and crispy. My fav is the peaches & cream. That’s the yellow and white. But we have very good all yellow too, called super sweet. Nothing like summer bbq & corn!



Oh I love fresh summer corn.  My nephew planted 4 acres of peaches & cream and white corn two years ago and wow that was the best corn. So sweet, even after a few days.  My brother tried last year but the weather would not cooperate so he lost the crop. I am hoping he will try again this year. 



Sue M said:


> Cam thanks for the Trip update! Sounds great! And yay for getting to ride the Velocicoster! How scary was it? Lol. That coming out of your seat part sounds scary. I’d feel better with shoulder harness! We love RP too. But last few stays have been HRH. Walk is so short! And it’s usually only HRH guests using the security gate as Portofino guests generally take the boat.
> I agree, I don’t think CL is worth it until things return to normal.



To be honest, I was not eager about riding it but I was experiencing peer pressure from DH and DS.  I am not a big roller coaster fan but I will try them at least once.  It was probably the fastest, smoothest coaster I have ridden. Not real jerky, but you do come out of your seat once or twice.  Also, it never slows down. Lots of twists and turns.  The track does not have a huge footprint, it overlaps itself. It was fun and I will probably ride it again but next time I will take everything out of my pockets.

RPR is our favorite but I keep saying that we will try HRH.  We have visited the pool a few years ago and loved it. I think we may give HRH a try next time.  Yes, CL was a bit of a disappointment.  We don't use it as a place to eat our main meals but it is nice to have variation of snacks throughout the week and I did not see that this time.  Very limited choices and the same thing everyday. I would stay CL if it returns to pre-covid operations but not until then.


----------



## Charade67

I am at the vet right now and they just brought out the cutest little puppy.  




Lynne G said:


> Will send mummy dust Caspian takes the medicine and behaves for annual check up.


 Would not take the medicine this morning. I think he can smell it in the food. I just gave the vet permission to muzzle him if necessary. 



keishashadow said:


> Like Lynne’s family, we will still take whatever precautions suit us, even if others consider them ‘over-kill’. Already, reports of push back from cretins to those who do voluntarily elect to take precautions above the mandatory minimum


I am happy to ditch my mask as soon as possible, but I don’t understand why some insist on giving grief to those who still want to take precautions. 



keishashadow said:


> Did you see the SUV that exploded with multiple gas cans in the hatch? Didn’t see if occupants survived


I had not heard about that. Scary, but not surprising.



keishashadow said:


> Still going short(er) with the new ‘do?


 Not too short. I still want to be able to do a ponytail. 



cam757 said:


> I am very happy about the new CDC guidelines. I was not expecting it this soon although our state's positive average is at the lowest it has been since the beginning. I just hope our governor gets on board now.


 Me too. 



cam757 said:


> I love shorts. Other than at work, I wear shorts all summer. I am not a fashionista so I mainly wear khaki shorts in various colors. I have the best luck finding them at Kohls and JC Penny.


I think I would like shorts better if I were thinner. Around here there is not much of a selection in the plus sizes. I ended up finding a few at Kohl’s.

Hopefully Caspian will cooperate and I won’t be here too long. They still do not have the lobby open, so I am waiting in my car.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Seems as though the whole country exhaled (no pun intended) just a bit .
> 
> Like Lynne’s family, we will still take whatever precautions suit us, even if others consider them ‘over-kill’.  Already, reports of push back from cretins to those who do voluntarily elect to take precautions above the mandatory minimum
> View attachment 574962
> 
> 
> It’s a shame as was a lovely, older house.  Well kempt while the now-owner’s mother was alive.  Mother was lovely, her DD who is at least a decade younger than me & worked in mental health field, was always very stand-offish.
> 
> Didn’t really have an inkling anything was off until we noticed her extended family (who lived in adjacent state) coming by to mow the grass every two weeks.  Then the outdoor yard decorations started to multiply.
> 
> She loaded the house up so full that she started to move her car at night to fast food parking lots and sleep in it.  Talking the front seat as the back one was packed to the roof.
> 
> She was institutionalized, such a sad story.  Legal process to condem it took over five years.   The zoning officers refused to enter the house it was that bad...they called it via looking thru the front, picture window.
> 
> Yes, firmly believe they can smell certain illness.  Also, the more sensitive ones without any sort of training have an innate ‘therapy’ dog sense where they hover & do their best to help their owners cope
> 
> In a sense, I do believe homes retain energy from their occupants, past & present.  Have been in hundreds of houses as a realtor.  Many seemed somber for lack of a better term.  More than a few homes had terrible vibes, couldn’t wait to exit them.  typically, would find out after the fact that they had ‘history’.
> 
> That said, regarding Poppy...curious if the flooring was different in the two rooms.  There are dogs who have aversion to non carpeted flooring.  Others that try to avoid tile or hardwood but perfectly fine with laminate without joint lines.
> 
> 
> Did you see the SUV that exploded with multiple gas cans in the hatch? Didn’t see if occupants survived
> 
> Any day above ground is a weiner in my book .  Not to complain, with so many putting their plans on hold during the pandemic but, that first week back from a trip is always a challenge for me to normalize
> 
> Good for him!  A sure sign life is reverting to ‘normal’
> 
> The funnel cake one?  Imagine the sugar & calories in that monster
> 
> Absolutely.  A good idea to let the wood set outside for a week or two before actually building the deck too.  Make sure to pick a dry stretch of weather.
> 
> Oh, good luck there!
> 
> that was such a shame to see those normal rites of passage getting squashed.
> 
> I’m all for the vaccine passports but, so politicalized here don’t see it happening.
> 
> I’m sure there is a goodly amount of crowing from people they were ahead of the curve going mask free ugh.
> 
> I hope he brews up some goodies.  He is immensely talented in his ‘art/science’.  Not really sure what to call it.  the end result is, well, stellar
> 
> IDK, he really does project an epic hot mess as to his appearances.  Thinking one would have to work overtime with a non-glam squad to reach that mark lol.  Was talking about him the other day in this regard.  Hit me that the hair is so distracting, I’ve never really looked at his clothing.
> 
> Think I’ll crack open a package, haven’t made since we got home.
> 
> Glad you mentioned the hotels, i keep putting off booking waiting for APH rates, probably should just get ‘Er done.
> 
> Any allegiant (great military perks there) or spirit options in your area?  Still seeing $29 one way or less flights now & again a month or so out
> 
> lost count of how many times I viewed that in the parks, so groooooos
> 
> Assume it will be annual maintenance shot the flu
> 
> in defiance i removed zoom app from my cloud yesterday lol
> 
> Still going short(er) with the new ‘do?
> 
> 
> I have wondered if anything is exciting in that mess.  Figure they will just bulldoze it down.
> 
> Smart!
> 
> As long as unfortunate crowd mentality doesn’t supersede herd immunity we should be fine & dandy
> View attachment 574963




lol....love the memes! 

Boris kind of looks like an unmade bed to be honest, yes once you get past the hair he doesn`t really get much better. But, I like his lack of vanity for some reason. 

Dining room is similar to the kitchen in flooring, like a slate tile so she doesn`t mind the flooring......the middle of her dogs doesn`t seem to mind but Kaiser, the German Shepherd is a little wary too. 

You got rid of zoom?? lol......

Lots of talk of herd immunity here and when we`ll hit it too......Boris is making a speech at 5pm tonight about folks fears on the Indian variant taking root.....it is a concern for sure, and our numbers were so darn low recently, and I think they still are, but will be curious to see what he has to say. 

Bacon all round!





cam757 said:


> Happy Friday!!
> 
> No work for me today. Up early for a lazy morning but leaving in a little while to take mom to her colonoscopy appointment.
> 
> I am very happy about the new CDC guidelines.  I was not expecting it this soon although our state's positive average is at the lowest it has been since the beginning. I just hope our governor gets on board now.
> 
> I may go to another scrapbooking event with my friends tomorrow.  I kind of want to skip it because it is going to be so nice outside tomorrow.  Uggh, decisions decisions.  No other plans for the weekend. Just the usual grocery shopping.
> 
> No word on the lost sunglasses but I am not holding my breath.
> 
> 
> 
> I love shorts. Other than at work, I wear shorts all summer.  I am not a fashionista so I  mainly wear khaki shorts in various colors. I have the best luck finding them at Kohls and JC Penny.
> 
> 
> 
> I recall your posts about your friend's doggy.  I think that pup is onto something.  It certainly would make me wonder, especially after your friend pointed out the shadow on your zoom call. I catch my dog just staring at our walls sometimes, which is not his normal behavior.  It does freak me out a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> I have read that there are dogs that are trained to sniff out cancer, similar to drug sniffing dogs.  Amazing how much stronger animal senses are compared to humans.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a lovely morning.  It is always great to catch up with old friends, especially when you can pick up right where you left off and not skip a beat. Yum! French Toast latte sounds delish!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I love fresh summer corn.  My nephew planted 4 acres of peaches & cream and white corn two years ago and wow that was the best corn. So sweet, even after a few days.  My brother tried last year but the weather would not cooperate so he lost the crop. I am hoping he will try again this year.
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I was not eager about riding it but I was experiencing peer pressure from DH and DS.  I am not a big roller coaster fan but I will try them at least once.  It was probably the fastest, smoothest coaster I have ridden. Not real jerky, but you do come out of your seat once or twice.  Also, it never slows down. Lots of twists and turns.  The track does not have a huge footprint, it overlaps itself. It was fun and I will probably ride it again but next time I will take everything out of my pockets.
> 
> RPR is our favorite but I keep saying that we will try HRH.  We have visited the pool a few years ago and loved it. I think we may give HRH a try next time.  Yes, CL was a bit of a disappointment.  We don't use it as a place to eat our main meals but it is nice to have variation of snacks throughout the week and I did not see that this time.  Very limited choices and the same thing everyday. I would stay CL if it returns to pre-covid operations but not until then.



Hope your mum`s appointment goes well for her today....

It`s a shame Club wasn`t as good as it should be. I know what you mean though, we never use the lounge for dinner, mainly snacks and wine lol.....but many people do use it as their meals, hope it improves back to what it was soon. 

I do agree, I believe dogs know when there`s something. Our home is an old one that has been completely modernised, but the dining room is in the older part of the house, so it wouldn`t be so hard to imagine there`s "something" It honestly doesn`t bother me at all as it`s never even given us pause for thought now. And yes, seeing your dog stare like that tells you there is a reason for it......







Charade67 said:


> I am at the vet right now and they just brought out the cutest little puppy.
> 
> 
> Would not take the medicine this morning. I think he can smell it in the food. I just gave the vet permission to muzzle him if necessary.
> 
> I am happy to ditch my mask as soon as possible, but I don’t understand why some insist on giving grief to those who still want to take precautions.
> 
> I had not heard about that. Scary, but not surprising.
> 
> Not too short. I still want to be able to do a ponytail.
> 
> Me too.
> 
> 
> I think I would like shorts better if I were thinner. Around here there is not much of a selection in the plus sizes. I ended up finding a few at Kohl’s.
> 
> Hopefully Caspian will cooperate and I won’t be here too long. They still do not have the lobby open, so I am waiting in my car.



Yes, each to their own with the masks. I do think I may still wear one in airports for example.....I honestly don`t know until I`m there I guess. 

I decided if I waited till I was slim to wear shorts, I`d never wear them again.......but there are ones that really are only for the very slim or very young! 

Hope the kitty is ok.......




Very muggy here today. 

Went out a small walk this afternoon, and laundry in the machine is about the liit of our activities today except for a little housework and dropped off some bottles of the men`s home made wine to those that like it.......not really for me, but it`s not bad. 

Tom was on the phone to our tv/internet/cable supplier. They sent out a renewal at over 50% more expensive.....not a chance. So told them we would switch or we`d get rid of the sports and movies as there`s never anything on those channels except for F1 for us, and we barely watch that anymore......well, worth a call, we`re now paying less than we were before for the next 2 years. They have the fastest Broadband in the UK, so we didn`t really want to switch.....surprising, but will take that. 

Only 4pm.......couple of hours till dinner.........


----------



## Lynne G

You think a college kid can be up and ready before noon? Have the taxes to mail, so she who’s working is not yet, has request from us that are working, to go to post office before noon, as want to get those out in the mail.  Hmm, should I poke that hornet nest that spews fowl language?  Ah, better.  Her getting ready takes three times longer than mine.  

Ooh almost time for my lunchtime walk.  Yay!

And Keisha, love those pictures. And yeah, anything that is pink and sparkly has more colonies than a Big Mac. Nope, rarely order such drinks. Which reminds me, more tea is needed.

It’s Friday homies!  Rejoice!


----------



## Lynne G

Went to the big zoo, and look what we found:

A lion for you:


A sleeping cat too:



And oh my, look what came to visit:


Dino for you?

Oh you mean Dino for you:



Was such a nice evening, 72 degrees and finally had to put my sunglasses away, as by time we left, closer to sunset.

Best part, tea pot almost ready now, lounge wear on, alarm turned off, and relaxing.  May all have as perfect as my night so far.


----------



## Charade67

Productive day. After taking Caspian to the vet I came home and paid bills. Then B and I went to lunch where we ran into her former Girl Scout leader. It was nice catching up and hearing what some of the other girls are doing now. Did some laundry and attended a rather boring webinar. For dinner we went to a new place. We have sort of a food court of food trucks. It was difficult to choose, so we need to go back and try some of the other trucks.



schumigirl said:


> Tom was on the phone to our tv/internet/cable supplier. They sent out a renewal at over 50% more expensive.....not a chance. So told them we would switch or we`d get rid of the sports and movies as there`s never anything on those channels except for F1 for us, and we barely watch that anymore......well, worth a call, we`re now paying less than we were before for the next 2 years. They have the fastest Broadband in the UK, so we didn`t really want to switch.....surprising, but will take that.


Great job getting the bill lowered. We keep saying we are going to cancel our cable service, but haven't done it yet. 



Lynne G said:


> You think a college kid can be up and ready before noon?


 Mine was up at 11. I was shocked. 



Lynne G said:


> Went to the big zoo, and look what we found:


Love the big cats. 

I read the post about Universal relaxing their mask policy. I hope Disney follows them.


----------



## Charade67

Disney is relaxing their mask policy too.


----------



## macraven

Sea world also released a statement this evening about their changes and updates


----------



## macraven

hhn
It does not scare me
This will be my 28 year in a row to
Attend  it


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Productive day. After taking Caspian to the vet I came home and paid bills. Then B and I went to lunch where we ran into her former Girl Scout leader. It was nice catching up and hearing what some of the other girls are doing now. Did some laundry and attended a rather boring webinar. For dinner we went to a new place. We have sort of a food court of food trucks. It was difficult to choose, so we need to go back and try some of the other trucks.
> 
> Great job getting the bill lowered. We keep saying we are going to cancel our cable service, but haven't done it yet.
> 
> Mine was up at 11. I was shocked.
> 
> 
> Love the big cats.
> 
> I read the post about Universal relaxing their mask policy. I hope Disney follows them.



We watch so little tv despite having 84 million channels, but there`s so many repeats no movies we haven`t seen a million times, depsite having the sports package, we don`t really watch it except for F1 when the race goes our way now, so it seemed ridiculous to keep it, but paying less was a big surprise as we`d have been happy to drop the movie/sports package. Guess they don`t want us doing that. 

Love a good food truck service......



Did plan to sleep late this morning, but no.....usual wake up time and as usual hear Kyle getting up a few minutes after me. 

Thankfully he`s a morning person too, even on days off he`s up around 6am regardless, he has always been like that through school, college then University too never known him to sleep late ever, unless he was poorly.

Today looks so dull outside, and rain is due mid morning so think it`ll be a day in for us and catch up on some things. No cooking two nights for me, we got take out from our local pub last night and it was lovely, tonight is pizza or Chinese, haven`t decided yet. 

Bacon this morning though.....not sure whether to have sunny side up egg to go with it or poached......hope that`s the toughest decision I have to make today.....love a Saturday morning.......






































Have a good one folks........   ​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good Saturday morning all.

For sure dogs can tune into many things.  Here we have dogs now trained to inform of onset of epileptic fits.  Call me crazy if you don’t believe then I understand but I have had a few sightings of dogs I have lost.  One elderly retriever could no longer get up the stairs so I always placed a bed at the bottom of the stairs at night.  Some months after I lost him I was crossing the landing in the night to the bathroom and looked down to see him there asleep in his bed.  Second one was someone telling me that whenever they saw me they saw a large white dog always by my side.  Certainly always a comfort to me and nothing regarding similar would make me uneasy.  Definitely not those we have lost that we need to be fearful of - those nasty human beings that still exist we need to avoid!

Cannot wear shorts - would not inflict my legs on the eyesight of anyone.  I have lots of cotton or jersey trousers - we call them Ibiza pants or Ali Baba pants.  Loose and cool.  Always sarong or long dress over swimming costumes.

We both had our second vaccinations yesterday and just a sore arm for me and nothing for Kev so far.

We are going out for a drive later as the weather is undecided.

GC away this weekend so last night we watched two movies and more stored ready for tonight.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Schumi always has me at bacon.  Funny my kids are not early risers, but DH and I are.  Was up around 6 am this morning too.  Hope the rain has gone, and nice a warmer day.

Yay Julie and her DH are now vaccinated fully. Yeah, since I had a sore arm with the first shot, thinking will with this second too. And oddly, DH had no side effects with either shot. Kids had very brief headaches, then nothing else. I assume they will have very little to no effects.

Ah, sunny as all and so bright out. May bop out and do some grocery shopping. Stores still open early, and I like the lesser crowds that tend to be on early hours. And, while so happy to see that sun and wear my shades, 50 degrees out, has me with my short sleeve shirt, but lightweight leggings. Too cool for me to wear shorts. Though with a 75 degree high, when return, will surely change to shorts, as that temp will rise with the sunny weather. Though the early morning news had the weather lady say enjoy the sunny morning, as clouds will rule the afternoon, but all in all, a nice feeling warmer day. And I’d have to agree with her on the nice feeling warmer day. Days in the high 70’s are perfect ones in my book. Warm enough for summer like clothes, and a light jacket or pants in the evenings and early mornings. And not being that sweaty. Smile from me, I so enjoy a hotter weather than a very cold one.

Stupendous Saturday, and a relaxing, why, hello homies, I hope your morning has or will be wonderful.

Woot!  It’s the weekend. Ahhhhhhh.  And a Woot!  As Charade has another day off her countdown today.

And around here, many stores are now saying masks are no longer required. I guess as we decide to be open more, I surely hope people still try to be mindful of each other. And unless you are required to be that vaccination card carrying homie, I don’t know how anyone can truly say, all that enter are vaccinated as they say they are. I will screen shot my card after I get my second shot next week. That way, I will keep my card safe at home. I guess so far, only cruises are saying they require you be that card carrying cruiser. For me, I will wear masks where required, and try to be more mindful of where I am and place my hands, carrying hand sanitizer, and still limiting how long I spend indoors. It will be a bit odd when I do stay in an office all day when commuting returns. Over a year of telecommuting has made it a daily routine, that was somewhat surprised how well it has worked.

Ooh time to fly.  That quiet house means I may get what do you buy, and why didn’t you buy that, when I return.


----------



## keishashadow

Once again this week the pooch decided he HAD to be let outside before 6 am, then fed.  Little bugger has been sleeping on couch beside me for 1-1/2 hours.  Good thing he’s cute.

informed I’ve had three upcoming flight times change yet again.  Annoyingly, two of them for third time this month.  Doubly so as minor attached via points would require a phone call to change any of them.  Will tackle that mess after another cuppa.

Prime rib for dinner today, hockey playoffs start & time to start poking at the pool.  Water that Has pooled on cover looks like a FL swamp.  Would like to think it’s still clear underneath it. 

Found out there is a chlorine shortage, combo of plants not operating to capacity over covid & all the new folks who elected to install pools/staycations last year.  Bought the huge tub we always get the end of last season, should be able to weather what I’d like to think is the last shortage from the covid mess.


Charade67 said:


> I think I would like shorts better if I were thinner. Around here there is not much of a selection in the plus sizes. I ended up finding a few at Kohl’s.


do you do skorts?  It’s bee disappointing to realize that most made now have thinner, silky shorts that tend to slide all over the place.  As in they look like baggy boy leg underpants.  UGH must be designed by a man 





schumigirl said:


> Boris kind of looks like an unmade bed to be honest,


Lol that is perfect description


schumigirl said:


> Lots of talk of herd immunity here and when we`ll hit it too......Boris is making a speech at 5pm tonight about folks fears on the Indian variant taking root.....it is a concern for sure, and our numbers were so darn low recently, and I think they still are, but will be curious to see what he has to say.


It hasn’t reared it’s head there yet? I hope


schumigirl said:


> well, worth a call, we`re now paying less than we were before for the next 2 years. They have the fastest Broadband in the UK, so we didn`t really want to switch.....surprising, but will take that.


Yea!  Must be the season.  Opened bill and saw my DirecTv went up by a third.  Made the call, got it reduced for 6 months & another round of free HBO & +.  It’s a big game, they bet on you not bothering to call & dicker.

Don’t get me started on Broadband.  Ours is quite fast in speed tests but not FIOS.  Meanwhile, it’s all around our area, even my one DS who lives further out from the city has it from Xfinity.  They so keep promising it


Lynne G said:


> Hmm, should I poke that hornet nest that spews fowl language? Ah, better. Her getting ready takes three times longer than mine.


Haha another great description, can’t say i’ve Heard that one in the past


Charade67 said:


> After taking Caspian to the vet I came home and paid bills. Then B and I went to lunch where we ran into her former Girl Scout leader.


Nice, small world indeed

PSA...related to Girl Scouts...the new Dairy Queen Thin Mint blizzard is killer good...carry on troops 


Realfoodfans said:


> Certainly always a comfort to me and nothing regarding similar would make me uneasy. Definitely not those we have lost that we need to be fearful of - those nasty human beings that still exist we need to avoid!


Lovely sentiment


Realfoodfans said:


> I have lots of cotton or jersey trousers - we call them Ibiza pants or Ali Baba pants. Loose and cool. Always sarong or long dress over swimming costumes.


Saw several at U last trip.  New sort I wasn’t familiar with too, samesort of material, wherein the pants were slit all the way down the front.  They would sort of billow open when walking.  Thinking that flapping around would annoy me after awhile


Realfoodfans said:


> We both had our second vaccinations yesterday and just a sore arm for me and nothing for Kev so far.


Good news there


Lynne G said:


> Stupendous Saturday, and a relaxing, why, hello homies, I hope your morning has or will be wonderful.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> hhn
> It does not scare me
> This will be my 28 year in a row to
> Attend  it


You ain’t afraid of no ghost...insert ghostbusters theme music here

It’s funny, I remember on an Alaskan cruise nearly 20 years ago being startled by the large contingent of Asian cruisers who wore masks in public.  Was so jarring.  Now, it’s the exact opposite for me seeing people without them.  did enjoy not wearing one yesterday when outside doing errands. 

Cynic I am, wildly amused that we are being expected to rely upon a self-reported ‘honor system’ as to the cans & the can nots when it comes down to who is supposed to wear masks.  

Did find myself day-dreaming how nice it will be to able sit outside in my lawn chair at GD softball games sans mask next week 

Will continue to take whatever precautions I feel personally necessary.  Do plan on patronizing businesses in my area that follow good practices until I see how the new changes in things pan out going forward.  Good luck to us all


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I hope he brews up some goodies.  He is immensely talented in his ‘art/science’.  Not really sure what to call it.  the end result is, well, stellar



I missed this comment yesterday Janet. 

Thank you so much.......he really does have a gift with imaging (not that I`m biased or anything  ) I agree, it`s a talent and he is so modest about what he has produced.




Lynne G said:


> Yay, Schumi always has me at bacon.  Funny my kids are not early risers, but DH and I are.  Was up around 6 am this morning too.  Hope the rain has gone, and nice a warmer day.
> 
> Yay Julie and her DH are now vaccinated fully. Yeah, since I had a sore arm with the first shot, thinking will with this second too. And oddly, DH had no side effects with either shot. Kids had very brief headaches, then nothing else. I assume they will have very little to no effects.
> 
> Ah, sunny as all and so bright out. May bop out and do some grocery shopping. Stores still open early, and I like the lesser crowds that tend to be on early hours. And, while so happy to see that sun and wear my shades, 50 degrees out, has me with my short sleeve shirt, but lightweight leggings. Too cool for me to wear shorts. Though with a 75 degree high, when return, will surely change to shorts, as that temp will rise with the sunny weather. Though the early morning news had the weather lady say enjoy the sunny morning, as clouds will rule the afternoon, but all in all, a nice feeling warmer day. And I’d have to agree with her on the nice feeling warmer day. Days in the high 70’s are perfect ones in my book. Warm enough for summer like clothes, and a light jacket or pants in the evenings and early mornings. And not being that sweaty. Smile from me, I so enjoy a hotter weather than a very cold one.
> 
> Stupendous Saturday, and a relaxing, why, hello homies, I hope your morning has or will be wonderful.
> 
> Woot!  It’s the weekend. Ahhhhhhh.  And a Woot!  As Charade has another day off her countdown today.
> 
> And around here, many stores are now saying masks are no longer required. I guess as we decide to be open more, I surely hope people still try to be mindful of each other. And unless you are required to be that vaccination card carrying homie, I don’t know how anyone can truly say, all that enter are vaccinated as they say they are. I will screen shot my card after I get my second shot next week. That way, I will keep my card safe at home. I guess so far, only cruises are saying they require you be that card carrying cruiser. For me, I will wear masks where required, and try to be more mindful of where I am and place my hands, carrying hand sanitizer, and still limiting how long I spend indoors. It will be a bit odd when I do stay in an office all day when commuting returns. Over a year of telecommuting has made it a daily routine, that was somewhat surprised how well it has worked.
> 
> Ooh time to fly.  That quiet house means I may get what do you buy, and why didn’t you buy that, when I return.



Each to their own Lynne.......I`ve never known Kyle sleep to lunchtime and I hear so many parents say the same about theirs, that they could sleep round the clock. I`m glad he has always been so regimented though as he`s exactly the same as us in that way.

Hope you got what you needed shopping......and hope weather is nice for you.






keishashadow said:


> Once again this week the pooch decided he HAD to be let outside before 6 am, then fed.  Little bugger has been sleeping on couch beside me for 1-1/2 hours.  Good thing he’s cute.
> 
> informed I’ve had three upcoming flight times change yet again.  Annoyingly, two of them for third time this month.  Doubly so as minor attached via points would require a phone call to change any of them.  Will tackle that mess after another cuppa.
> 
> Prime rib for dinner today, hockey playoffs start & time to start poking at the pool.  Water that Has pooled on cover looks like a FL swamp.  Would like to think it’s still clear underneath it.
> 
> Found out there is a chlorine shortage, combo of plants not operating to capacity over covid & all the new folks who elected to install pools/staycations last year.  Bought the huge tub we always get the end of last season, should be able to weather what I’d like to think is the last shortage from the covid mess.
> 
> do you do skorts?  It’s bee disappointing to realize that most made now have thinner, silky shorts that tend to slide all over the place.  As in they look like baggy boy leg underpants.  UGH must be designed by a man
> Lol that is perfect description
> 
> It hasn’t reared it’s head there yet? I hope
> 
> Yea!  Must be the season.  Opened bill and saw my DirecTv went up by a third.  Made the call, got it reduced for 6 months & another round of free HBO & +.  It’s a big game, they bet on you not bothering to call & dicker.
> 
> Don’t get me started on Broadband.  Ours is quite fast in speed tests but not FIOS.  Meanwhile, it’s all around our area, even my one DS who lives further out from the city has it from Xfinity.  They so keep promising it
> 
> Haha another great description, can’t say i’ve Heard that one in the past
> 
> Nice, small world indeed
> 
> PSA...related to Girl Scouts...the new Dairy Queen Thin Mint blizzard is killer good...carry on troops
> 
> Lovely sentiment
> 
> Saw several at U last trip.  New sort I wasn’t familiar with too, samesort of material, wherein the pants were slit all the way down the front.  They would sort of billow open when walking.  Thinking that flapping around would annoy me after awhile
> 
> Good news there



lol....love the pooch sleeping after getting you up! 

Yes, Indian variant is here in some places around the country. High density areas of that population for now. They should have shut the borders earlier from India!! 

 Nice call on the broadband! Yes, so many don`t call and complain about it, well worth a call for sure. 

And enjoy that Prime Rib. 





So, I need a minor procedure done on my foot, had a problem for a while now, and our friend who is a surgeon is doing it. He just called to say he can do it late this afternoon.....so not looking forward to it, but it needs doing.......I`m so grateful it`s him doing it though. 

Will head off later for that.......they`ll get food when we get back. Pizza is a good choice now.......


----------



## macraven

Just saw your post Carole and that is good news you can have the work done on your foot today !

you will soon be out of discomfort and pain
And that’s a good thing !

Sending you easy thoughts and good vibes it all goes well with very little pain involved !


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Just saw your post Carole and that is good news you can have the work done on your foot today !
> 
> you will soon be out of discomfort and pain
> And that’s a good thing !
> 
> Sending you easy thoughts and good vibes it all goes well with very little pain involved !



Thanks mac.....sent you and Janet an email as both of you have patiently listened to me droning on and complaing for a while now, so thought I`d give you good news about it.......lol......


----------



## Charade67

Good morning!. I am very happy about the most recent news from the theme parks.  This morning I ordered us some mask lanyards from Amazon. I figure it will help keep them easily accessible if we are going to be constantly taking them off then outing them back on again. 



schumigirl said:


> No cooking two nights for me, we got take out from our local pub last night and it was lovely, tonight is pizza or Chinese, haven`t decided yet.


 i vote for Chinese. I would love some good Chinese food. Unfortunately my favorite restaurant is just a little too far away for take out and they have not reopened their dining room yet. 



Realfoodfans said:


> We both had our second vaccinations yesterday and just a sore arm for me and nothing for Kev so far.


 Hoping for no annoying side effects. 



Lynne G said:


> And unless you are required to be that vaccination card carrying homie, I don’t know how anyone can truly say, all that enter are vaccinated as they say they are. I will screen shot my card after I get my second shot next week. That way, I will keep my card safe at home. I guess so far, only cruises are saying they require you be that card carrying cruiser. For me, I will wear masks where required, and try to be more mindful of where I am and place my hands, carrying hand sanitizer, and still limiting how long I spend indoors.


 It will be interesting to see how this is enforced. I have a picture of my card on my phone.  I just purchased several small bottles of hand sanitizer, so I will be carrying those for awhile.



keishashadow said:


> informed I’ve had three upcoming flight times change yet again. Annoyingly, two of them for third time this month. Doubly so as minor attached via points would require a phone call to change any of them. Will tackle that mess after another cuppa.


 How annoying. Our flight to Disney has been changed once. We are now leaving about 2 hours earlier than before, but still arriving about the same time. I guess we get to amuse ourselves in the Charlotte, NC airport for awhile. 



keishashadow said:


> do you do skorts?


I don't think I have ever worn a skort. I just hate showing my legs. 



schumigirl said:


> So, I need a minor procedure done on my foot, had a problem for a while now, and our friend who is a surgeon is doing it. He just called to say he can do it late this afternoon.....so not looking forward to it, but it needs doing.......I`m so grateful it`s him doing it though.


 Hope everything goes well. 

I have absolutely no plans for today. It's a nice day, so I should go our and do something. I suppose I could start packing, but this is too early for me. I will probably start on Thursday evening.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Charade.....I`m sure it`ll be fine, plenty of pain relief later will help! Going with pizza now as we will be a little later eating by time we get back from the clinic.

Yes, I`m a day before packer.....or even day of depending on when we`re leaving......and nice countdown pic again!


----------



## macraven

Schumi sending good thoughts no owies happen 
today when the foot is taken care of

Feet pain makes you hurt all over!


----------



## macraven

DISBOARDS 
THREAD OF THE DAY...


MAY 15, 2021

SOMETHING ABOUT NOTHING


----------



## keishashadow

Taking a quick breather, decided to scrub one of my walls that was looking decidedly dingy in kitchen. File that under what was I thinking? 


schumigirl said:


> had a problem for a while now, and our friend who is a surgeon is doing it. He just called to say he can do it late this afternoon.....so not looking forward to it, but it needs doing.......I`m so grateful it`s him doing it though.


Gives new meaning to a doctor making house calls.  Lucky you, much nicer in the comfort of your own home

You’ll feel so much better down the road. Just make sure to take it easy for a bit!

I prescribe copious amounts of tea & crumpets with a couple of rum shots for good measure


Charade67 said:


> don't think I have ever worn a skort. I just hate showing my legs.


Normally, I think they are a bit more forgiving than many shorts as to disguising lumps & bumps   


macraven said:


> DISBOARDS
> THREAD OF THE DAY...
> 
> 
> MAY 15, 2021
> 
> SOMETHING ABOUT NOTHING


You’ve hit that mark several times with your baby, woot


----------



## macraven

You mean “our baby” 
Red headed step children of the Dis has been acknowledged again.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, sending well wishes mummy dust to Schumi, that all went well with foot, and enjoying your evening and resting without pain.  

Oh my, it feels so hot out. And grocery shopping early this morning was successful. Most was a thanks for getting that.

And at mall, as little one wants to try on a item she saw in that company’s email.  Nice that most Mia have fitting rooms open.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Sue M said:


> Trying to catch up. Been busy here. We have been re-doing our deck. It’s off 2nd floor. Our old one had rotting floor boards and top rail was rotting too.  Husbands friend talked him into doing it together . I told him to just hire a company to do it. But he was swayed. So they did it and I knew he’d be hurting and broke down!  Today was just the finishing stuff.  I’ll stain it maybe at end of summer. I heard you have to let treated wood sit awhile before staining?  Will have to look into it.
> 
> I saw corn topic!  I can’t wait for our local corn to come in!  It’s so good. Sweet and crispy. My fav is the peaches & cream. That’s the yellow and white. But we have very good all yellow too, called super sweet. Nothing like summer bbq & corn!
> 
> Schumi good to hear things are going well over there. Does Boris own a comb?  Lol.
> Here we are still at no indoor dining, gyms, etc. And no traveling outside health authority until Victoria Day, May 24 weekend.  Numbers are dropping with the restrictions reinstated. And vaccines are going quite fast now, after earlier supply problems. I think we were getting from Belgium?  My youngest had her appt on 19th. She’s 30.  Soon they will start booking 18+.  It was determined everyone would get 1st jab before they start booking 2nd.
> 
> Charade, only a short trip arriving Oct 2nd. My California friends didn’t consult with me, figuring I wouldn’t be able to travel to the US yet. So I have to leave early on 9th. I want to be home for our Thanksgiving on the 10th. Technically Thanksgiving is Monday Oct 11,  but I’ve always had the dinner on the Sunday a habit from my working days. So I could relax Monday before going back to work.  Doesn’t matter now, just a habit.
> 
> Keisha & Lynne I wish it was only a 2 hr flight!  I fly Alaska it’s a 30 min commuter flight to Seatac then 5.5-6hr direct to MCO.  I had flight credits so my flight to mco was only $75, would have been $412  then $311 coming home. So yeah fares are creeping up. I figure once Canada travel opens it will be even higher.
> Sometimes I make the 3 hr drive down to Seattle because flights are cheaper. But I’m going to be in a hurry to get home this trip.
> Fingers crossed border will be open by Oct. we should be fully vaccinated by July I figure.
> 
> Pumpkin I bet your boys were happy to be sprung!  Glad they were ok. Alberta is a mess I hear. Ugh.
> I’m hoping we get our second jab by mid -late July.  Ive heard rumours of vaccine passport. But of course nothing official. Seems all the Provinces are at different stages
> My daughter graduated with her Bachelors just as Covid started. She got a box in the mail with her degree, grad cap, balloons and chocolate lol. She didn’t care, more me that was let down.
> 
> J’amie Paris oooh that shingles shot sounds miserable. My friend got the first one and reacted so badly she couldn’t have the 2nd one. Sounds like good advice from pharmacist.
> 
> Schumi glad to hear weather is improving!  We’ve had an odd spring here but it’s warming up nicely now.
> Flu shots are common here. I have been getting one yearly for a few years. Ever since I had a bad flu, cracked 2 ribs from coughing and landed for a weeks hospital stay.  On the news they were saying next year may be a doozy for flu since we didn’t have any this year so our immunity is low.
> 
> Charade sounds like we’re still on same sleeping schedule or lack of!
> Sorry about the gas situation, that’s pretty scary that can happen. You’d think these big companies would have beefed up their security knowing other companies were hacked.
> 
> Cam thanks for the Trip update!  Sounds great!  And yay for getting to ride the Velocicoster!  How scary was it? Lol. That coming out of your seat part sounds scary. I’d feel better with shoulder harness!  We love RP too. But last few stays have been HRH. Walk is so short!  And it’s usually only HRH guests using the security gate as Portofino guests generally take the boat.
> I agree, I don’t think CL is worth it until things return to normal.
> 
> Pumpkin glad your lungs are better. 5k pretty good!  I need to get out and walk more now that deck is done.
> What part of Mexico are you looking at?  We enjoyed Puerto Vallarta. Hope our border opens by fall.
> 
> Charade I can’t tell you how many pairs of sunglasses are at the bottom of the ocean from paddling lol.  But I do use cheap ones When in the boat or at the beach so no loss.
> Am I too late for the bacon? You know what gets this crowd going!
> Close call with the pot holder. Yikes.
> 
> Schumi it will be an odd feeling going out without a mask. Canada isn’t there yet. But our vaccines here in British Columbia are really ramping up. So I guess when we’re all fully vaccinated with 2nd shot this will happen here too.  I hear mask mandate is being dropped in US for those who have had 2nd jab. But I wonder how will they know who’s had 2nd jab
> 
> Realfoods hang in there. I’ve been MIA a lot too. Just not much happening these days!  Good luck with the vaccine tomorrow.
> 
> Ksdave I hope Uni drops mask for walking around outside but keeps it for rides and indoor places.
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is supposed to be nice again. Actually lots of sunny days ahead. Tomorrow going to meet a girlfriend for coffee. Going to check out a new coffee place, as things are still take out only we will take our coffees and walk a block to a square and sit as we have a catch up.  Then have to go pick up dig food!
> Saturday my brother in law and a mutual friend who just separated from his wife are coming for dinner. I think we’ll bbq back ribs. It will be nice enough to sit outside to dine.
> 
> Also Saturday A.M. I’m going for a paddle down at the inlet. Should be a beautiful morning for it.


Hope you can enjoy some beautiful weather on that new deck!!



schumigirl said:


> Lori.....a wicked sense of humour is a good one to have....or so I`m told.....I think we need it really at times
> 
> We have the thickest drapes and blinds, all blackout as the windows in our bedrrom face where the sun rises over the sea in the morning, so we don`t get wakened by it unless we have the windows open and a gap to let some fresh air in, no air con in UK homes.....mainly as we don`t need it over here.....except maybe 4 or 5 nights throughout the year when we do get blistered, but we bought those inidvidual units for the bedroom when that happens.....they`re practically brand new still.....lol....
> 
> The amateur astronomer in our family hates that it doesn`t ever get completely dark here in the summer. He`s already planning what he`ll image when astronomical darkness comes back.......lol......
> 
> Glad you had a nice visit with your friend, and french toast latte sounds lovely. I do like a dulce de leche latte now and again from a place along the beach that does them, very sweet though so I don`t drink it all, but so good.  Glad you had a lovely evening and glad you had a nice glass of wine.
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, glad to hear the vaccines are being ramped up finally over there. Yes, our numbers are low but the Indian variant could poke a hole in our roadmap to recovery if it takes root further. There`s always something.
> 
> I don`t think Boris gives a rats patootie what he looks like......good for him. Makes a change from all the heavily coiffeured folks on tv today, he`s like a breath of fresh air truth be told as a politician.
> 
> 
> 
> mac.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we have some drizzle this morning, I didn`t check the forecast last night for today, so doubt it`ll be a walk today.
> 
> Finished my book group book and The Thursday Murder Club, now onto something else as our book group doesn`t meet for a couple of weeks yet. Even when we can meet again, there are two that don`t live close by and we always did a facetime with them anyway, but we so miss that get together in each others homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> No plans so far today.......I`m sure we need to go do something, and then we`ll see what we feel like doing, just how we like it, wake up and decide then.
> 
> Same with food, no ideas for now, but I do know it`s bacon for breakfast. A bacon from a very small supplier locally, well about 40 miles away, he doesn`t produce much and it looks vary fatty on top, but it`s beautiful bacon and we cut most of the fat off anyway. Looking forward to that on a slice of toast.
> 
> Always love that Friday feeling.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


We are at that between phase, weather wise.  Some days I run the  AC during the day, especially when the sun in shining into the house.  And then for overnight when the temps drop, I switch over to heat.
It works out quite well....unless I forget to switch it, lol!




Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I am up earlier than I wanted to be. Oh well, I have a bunch of stuff to do today, so I should get started. First up is taking Caspian to the vet for his annual checkup and shots. I really hope I will be able to get him to take the gabapentin this morning. This afternoon I will be getting a much needed haircut. At 5:00 today I need to attend a webinar about  the scheduling and billing software we use at work. In between all of this I need to start washing all of the new clothes we have purchased for vacation.
> 
> With the new relaxations of the mask requirements I am really hoping to see some of the restrictions lifted at Disney. I would be happy if they would allow us to go mask free outdoors and only require us to put them on when we go inside a building or a ride with an indoor queue.
> 
> B has not yet decided if she is gong to get vaccinated or not. This might help her make that decision, but even if she decided to get vaccinated I don't recommend she do so until after we get back from Disney.
> 
> 
> Yikes. I agree with Lynne. I hope you don't get any critters coming over.  I have a friend who has been spending the past almost year cleaning out his both father's hoard house. He has found some really good stuff among the junk.
> 
> I found some, but had to pay more than I liked. I don't really like to wear shorts, but can't really wear jeans to Florida.
> 
> I have not had a cold since February of 2019. I remember that as I was getting over the cold we were just starting to get concerned about the virus. I was able to get a pack of Clorox wipes before they disappeared from the shelves.
> 
> That is bizarre and a little creepy. I'm sure there is a logical explanation.
> 
> I have never gotten used to the heat.
> 
> There's always at least one. I used to post on a Girl Scout message board and a dance mom (not related to the TV show) board and we had a couple of epic trolls on those boards.
> 
> People are crazy. i wonder how they planned to store bags of gasoline.
> 
> We did our deck a few years ago. It was quite an undertaking. We hired a company to do ours. Neither me nor dh have any experience with deck building.
> 
> I have a very short trip from October 1-4. Mac will be there and I think Bobbie may join us. We need to schedule a SANS meet.
> 
> 
> If you extend then you can join the SANS meet.
> 
> Time to try to drug the cat. Wish me luck.
> 
> I am now just over a week away.
> 
> View attachment 574953


Hope all went well at the vet with cutie Caspian!




keishashadow said:


> Seems as though the whole country exhaled (no pun intended) just a bit .
> 
> Like Lynne’s family, we will still take whatever precautions suit us, even if others consider them ‘over-kill’.  Already, reports of push back from cretins to those who do voluntarily elect to take precautions above the mandatory minimum
> View attachment 574962
> 
> 
> It’s a shame as was a lovely, older house.  Well kempt while the now-owner’s mother was alive.  Mother was lovely, her DD who is at least a decade younger than me & worked in mental health field, was always very stand-offish.
> 
> Didn’t really have an inkling anything was off until we noticed her extended family (who lived in adjacent state) coming by to mow the grass every two weeks.  Then the outdoor yard decorations started to multiply.
> 
> She loaded the house up so full that she started to move her car at night to fast food parking lots and sleep in it.  Talking the front seat as the back one was packed to the roof.
> 
> She was institutionalized, such a sad story.  Legal process to condem it took over five years.   The zoning officers refused to enter the house it was that bad...they called it via looking thru the front, picture window.
> 
> Yes, firmly believe they can smell certain illness.  Also, the more sensitive ones without any sort of training have an innate ‘therapy’ dog sense where they hover & do their best to help their owners cope
> 
> In a sense, I do believe homes retain energy from their occupants, past & present.  Have been in hundreds of houses as a realtor.  Many seemed somber for lack of a better term.  More than a few homes had terrible vibes, couldn’t wait to exit them.  typically, would find out after the fact that they had ‘history’.
> 
> That said, regarding Poppy...curious if the flooring was different in the two rooms.  There are dogs who have aversion to non carpeted flooring.  Others that try to avoid tile or hardwood but perfectly fine with laminate without joint lines.
> 
> 
> Did you see the SUV that exploded with multiple gas cans in the hatch? Didn’t see if occupants survived
> 
> Any day above ground is a weiner in my book .  Not to complain, with so many putting their plans on hold during the pandemic but, that first week back from a trip is always a challenge for me to normalize
> 
> Good for him!  A sure sign life is reverting to ‘normal’
> 
> The funnel cake one?  Imagine the sugar & calories in that monster
> 
> Absolutely.  A good idea to let the wood set outside for a week or two before actually building the deck too.  Make sure to pick a dry stretch of weather.
> 
> Oh, good luck there!
> 
> that was such a shame to see those normal rites of passage getting squashed.
> 
> I’m all for the vaccine passports but, so politicalized here don’t see it happening.
> 
> I’m sure there is a goodly amount of crowing from people they were ahead of the curve going mask free ugh.
> 
> I hope he brews up some goodies.  He is immensely talented in his ‘art/science’.  Not really sure what to call it.  the end result is, well, stellar
> 
> IDK, he really does project an epic hot mess as to his appearances.  Thinking one would have to work overtime with a non-glam squad to reach that mark lol.  Was talking about him the other day in this regard.  Hit me that the hair is so distracting, I’ve never really looked at his clothing.
> 
> Think I’ll crack open a package, haven’t made since we got home.
> 
> Glad you mentioned the hotels, i keep putting off booking waiting for APH rates, probably should just get ‘Er done.
> 
> Any allegiant (great military perks there) or spirit options in your area?  Still seeing $29 one way or less flights now & again a month or so out
> 
> lost count of how many times I viewed that in the parks, so groooooos
> 
> Assume it will be annual maintenance shot the flu
> 
> in defiance i removed zoom app from my cloud yesterday lol
> 
> Still going short(er) with the new ‘do?
> 
> 
> I have wondered if anything is exciting in that mess.  Figure they will just bulldoze it down.
> 
> Smart!
> 
> As long as unfortunate crowd mentality doesn’t supersede herd immunity we should be fine & dandy
> View attachment 574963


I'm all for natural consequences due to stupidity.  But I hope no one was injured in the car explosion...



cam757 said:


> Happy Friday!!
> 
> No work for me today. Up early for a lazy morning but leaving in a little while to take mom to her colonoscopy appointment.
> 
> I am very happy about the new CDC guidelines.  I was not expecting it this soon although our state's positive average is at the lowest it has been since the beginning. I just hope our governor gets on board now.
> 
> I may go to another scrapbooking event with my friends tomorrow.  I kind of want to skip it because it is going to be so nice outside tomorrow.  Uggh, decisions decisions.  No other plans for the weekend. Just the usual grocery shopping.
> 
> No word on the lost sunglasses but I am not holding my breath.
> 
> 
> 
> I love shorts. Other than at work, I wear shorts all summer.  I am not a fashionista so I  mainly wear khaki shorts in various colors. I have the best luck finding them at Kohls and JC Penny.
> 
> 
> 
> I recall your posts about your friend's doggy.  I think that pup is onto something.  It certainly would make me wonder, especially after your friend pointed out the shadow on your zoom call. I catch my dog just staring at our walls sometimes, which is not his normal behavior.  It does freak me out a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> I have read that there are dogs that are trained to sniff out cancer, similar to drug sniffing dogs.  Amazing how much stronger animal senses are compared to humans.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a lovely morning.  It is always great to catch up with old friends, especially when you can pick up right where you left off and not skip a beat. Yum! French Toast latte sounds delish!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I love fresh summer corn.  My nephew planted 4 acres of peaches & cream and white corn two years ago and wow that was the best corn. So sweet, even after a few days.  My brother tried last year but the weather would not cooperate so he lost the crop. I am hoping he will try again this year.
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I was not eager about riding it but I was experiencing peer pressure from DH and DS.  I am not a big roller coaster fan but I will try them at least once.  It was probably the fastest, smoothest coaster I have ridden. Not real jerky, but you do come out of your seat once or twice.  Also, it never slows down. Lots of twists and turns.  The track does not have a huge footprint, it overlaps itself. It was fun and I will probably ride it again but next time I will take everything out of my pockets.
> 
> RPR is our favorite but I keep saying that we will try HRH.  We have visited the pool a few years ago and loved it. I think we may give HRH a try next time.  Yes, CL was a bit of a disappointment.  We don't use it as a place to eat our main meals but it is nice to have variation of snacks throughout the week and I did not see that this time.  Very limited choices and the same thing everyday. I would stay CL if it returns to pre-covid operations but not until then.


We bounce back and forth between RPR and HRH fairly equally.  Last trip was RPR and our upcoming trip is at HRH.
I like them both!!




Charade67 said:


> I am at the vet right now and they just brought out the cutest little puppy.
> 
> 
> Would not take the medicine this morning. I think he can smell it in the food. I just gave the vet permission to muzzle him if necessary.
> 
> I am happy to ditch my mask as soon as possible, but I don’t understand why some insist on giving grief to those who still want to take precautions.
> 
> I had not heard about that. Scary, but not surprising.
> 
> Not too short. I still want to be able to do a ponytail.
> 
> Me too.
> 
> 
> I think I would like shorts better if I were thinner. Around here there is not much of a selection in the plus sizes. I ended up finding a few at Kohl’s.
> 
> Hopefully Caspian will cooperate and I won’t be here too long. They still do not have the lobby open, so I am waiting in my car.


"I am happy to ditch my mask as soon as possible, but I don’t understand why some insist on giving grief to those who still want to take precautions."
This, exactly!!



schumigirl said:


> lol....love the memes!
> 
> Boris kind of looks like an unmade bed to be honest, yes once you get past the hair he doesn`t really get much better. But, I like his lack of vanity for some reason.
> 
> Dining room is similar to the kitchen in flooring, like a slate tile so she doesn`t mind the flooring......the middle of her dogs doesn`t seem to mind but Kaiser, the German Shepherd is a little wary too.
> 
> You got rid of zoom?? lol......
> 
> Lots of talk of herd immunity here and when we`ll hit it too......Boris is making a speech at 5pm tonight about folks fears on the Indian variant taking root.....it is a concern for sure, and our numbers were so darn low recently, and I think they still are, but will be curious to see what he has to say.
> 
> Bacon all round!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your mum`s appointment goes well for her today....
> 
> It`s a shame Club wasn`t as good as it should be. I know what you mean though, we never use the lounge for dinner, mainly snacks and wine lol.....but many people do use it as their meals, hope it improves back to what it was soon.
> 
> I do agree, I believe dogs know when there`s something. Our home is an old one that has been completely modernised, but the dining room is in the older part of the house, so it wouldn`t be so hard to imagine there`s "something" It honestly doesn`t bother me at all as it`s never even given us pause for thought now. And yes, seeing your dog stare like that tells you there is a reason for it......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, each to their own with the masks. I do think I may still wear one in airports for example.....I honestly don`t know until I`m there I guess.
> 
> I decided if I waited till I was slim to wear shorts, I`d never wear them again.......but there are ones that really are only for the very slim or very young!
> 
> Hope the kitty is ok.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very muggy here today.
> 
> Went out a small walk this afternoon, and laundry in the machine is about the liit of our activities today except for a little housework and dropped off some bottles of the men`s home made wine to those that like it.......not really for me, but it`s not bad.
> 
> Tom was on the phone to our tv/internet/cable supplier. They sent out a renewal at over 50% more expensive.....not a chance. So told them we would switch or we`d get rid of the sports and movies as there`s never anything on those channels except for F1 for us, and we barely watch that anymore......well, worth a call, we`re now paying less than we were before for the next 2 years. They have the fastest Broadband in the UK, so we didn`t really want to switch.....surprising, but will take that.
> 
> Only 4pm.......couple of hours till dinner.........


I've never even had zoom.....I facetimed a neighbor once early on...



Lynne G said:


> You think a college kid can be up and ready before noon? Have the taxes to mail, so she who’s working is not yet, has request from us that are working, to go to post office before noon, as want to get those out in the mail.  Hmm, should I poke that hornet nest that spews fowl language?  Ah, better.  Her getting ready takes three times longer than mine.
> 
> Ooh almost time for my lunchtime walk.  Yay!
> 
> And Keisha, love those pictures. And yeah, anything that is pink and sparkly has more colonies than a Big Mac. Nope, rarely order such drinks. Which reminds me, more tea is needed.
> 
> It’s Friday homies!  Rejoice!


Fri-Yay!!



Lynne G said:


> Went to the big zoo, and look what we found:
> 
> A lion for you:
> View attachment 575135
> 
> A sleeping cat too:
> 
> View attachment 575136
> 
> And oh my, look what came to visit:
> View attachment 575138
> 
> Dino for you?
> 
> Oh you mean Dino for you:
> 
> View attachment 575140
> 
> Was such a nice evening, 72 degrees and finally had to put my sunglasses away, as by time we left, closer to sunset.
> 
> Best part, tea pot almost ready now, lounge wear on, alarm turned off, and relaxing.  May all have as perfect as my night so far.


Really, really need to get to our zoo soon!  You take such great animal photos!



Charade67 said:


> Productive day. After taking Caspian to the vet I came home and paid bills. Then B and I went to lunch where we ran into her former Girl Scout leader. It was nice catching up and hearing what some of the other girls are doing now. Did some laundry and attended a rather boring webinar. For dinner we went to a new place. We have sort of a food court of food trucks. It was difficult to choose, so we need to go back and try some of the other trucks.
> 
> Great job getting the bill lowered. We keep saying we are going to cancel our cable service, but haven't done it yet.
> 
> Mine was up at 11. I was shocked.
> 
> 
> Love the big cats.
> 
> I read the post about Universal relaxing their mask policy. I hope Disney follows them.


I'm so excited about the new mask policy for our trip!



schumigirl said:


> We watch so little tv despite having 84 million channels, but there`s so many repeats no movies we haven`t seen a million times, depsite having the sports package, we don`t really watch it except for F1 when the race goes our way now, so it seemed ridiculous to keep it, but paying less was a big surprise as we`d have been happy to drop the movie/sports package. Guess they don`t want us doing that.
> 
> Love a good food truck service......
> 
> 
> 
> Did plan to sleep late this morning, but no.....usual wake up time and as usual hear Kyle getting up a few minutes after me.
> 
> Thankfully he`s a morning person too, even on days off he`s up around 6am regardless, he has always been like that through school, college then University too never known him to sleep late ever, unless he was poorly.
> 
> Today looks so dull outside, and rain is due mid morning so think it`ll be a day in for us and catch up on some things. No cooking two nights for me, we got take out from our local pub last night and it was lovely, tonight is pizza or Chinese, haven`t decided yet.
> 
> Bacon this morning though.....not sure whether to have sunny side up egg to go with it or poached......hope that`s the toughest decision I have to make today.....love a Saturday morning.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good one folks........   ​


I have the same trouble with my protein shakes, lol!




Realfoodfans said:


> Good Saturday morning all.
> 
> For sure dogs can tune into many things.  Here we have dogs now trained to inform of onset of epileptic fits.  Call me crazy if you don’t believe then I understand but I have had a few sightings of dogs I have lost.  One elderly retriever could no longer get up the stairs so I always placed a bed at the bottom of the stairs at night.  Some months after I lost him I was crossing the landing in the night to the bathroom and looked down to see him there asleep in his bed.  Second one was someone telling me that whenever they saw me they saw a large white dog always by my side.  Certainly always a comfort to me and nothing regarding similar would make me uneasy.  Definitely not those we have lost that we need to be fearful of - those nasty human beings that still exist we need to avoid!
> 
> Cannot wear shorts - would not inflict my legs on the eyesight of anyone.  I have lots of cotton or jersey trousers - we call them Ibiza pants or Ali Baba pants.  Loose and cool.  Always sarong or long dress over swimming costumes.
> 
> We both had our second vaccinations yesterday and just a sore arm for me and nothing for Kev so far.
> 
> We are going out for a drive later as the weather is undecided.
> 
> GC away this weekend so last night we watched two movies and more stored ready for tonight.


Glad to hear the second shot seems to have gone well so far!!



Lynne G said:


> Yay, Schumi always has me at bacon.  Funny my kids are not early risers, but DH and I are.  Was up around 6 am this morning too.  Hope the rain has gone, and nice a warmer day.
> 
> Yay Julie and her DH are now vaccinated fully. Yeah, since I had a sore arm with the first shot, thinking will with this second too. And oddly, DH had no side effects with either shot. Kids had very brief headaches, then nothing else. I assume they will have very little to no effects.
> 
> Ah, sunny as all and so bright out. May bop out and do some grocery shopping. Stores still open early, and I like the lesser crowds that tend to be on early hours. And, while so happy to see that sun and wear my shades, 50 degrees out, has me with my short sleeve shirt, but lightweight leggings. Too cool for me to wear shorts. Though with a 75 degree high, when return, will surely change to shorts, as that temp will rise with the sunny weather. Though the early morning news had the weather lady say enjoy the sunny morning, as clouds will rule the afternoon, but all in all, a nice feeling warmer day. And I’d have to agree with her on the nice feeling warmer day. Days in the high 70’s are perfect ones in my book. Warm enough for summer like clothes, and a light jacket or pants in the evenings and early mornings. And not being that sweaty. Smile from me, I so enjoy a hotter weather than a very cold one.
> 
> Stupendous Saturday, and a relaxing, why, hello homies, I hope your morning has or will be wonderful.
> 
> Woot!  It’s the weekend. Ahhhhhhh.  And a Woot!  As Charade has another day off her countdown today.
> 
> And around here, many stores are now saying masks are no longer required. I guess as we decide to be open more, I surely hope people still try to be mindful of each other. And unless you are required to be that vaccination card carrying homie, I don’t know how anyone can truly say, all that enter are vaccinated as they say they are. I will screen shot my card after I get my second shot next week. That way, I will keep my card safe at home. I guess so far, only cruises are saying they require you be that card carrying cruiser. For me, I will wear masks where required, and try to be more mindful of where I am and place my hands, carrying hand sanitizer, and still limiting how long I spend indoors. It will be a bit odd when I do stay in an office all day when commuting returns. Over a year of telecommuting has made it a daily routine, that was somewhat surprised how well it has worked.
> 
> Ooh time to fly.  That quiet house means I may get what do you buy, and why didn’t you buy that, when I return.


If only everyone could practice a little kindness and mind their own business....
Mask shaming was an issue at the beginning, and now people worry about others who choose to continue mask wearing....some folks just need a hobby I think...



keishashadow said:


> Once again this week the pooch decided he HAD to be let outside before 6 am, then fed.  Little bugger has been sleeping on couch beside me for 1-1/2 hours.  Good thing he’s cute.
> 
> informed I’ve had three upcoming flight times change yet again.  Annoyingly, two of them for third time this month.  Doubly so as minor attached via points would require a phone call to change any of them.  Will tackle that mess after another cuppa.
> 
> Prime rib for dinner today, hockey playoffs start & time to start poking at the pool.  Water that Has pooled on cover looks like a FL swamp.  Would like to think it’s still clear underneath it.
> 
> Found out there is a chlorine shortage, combo of plants not operating to capacity over covid & all the new folks who elected to install pools/staycations last year.  Bought the huge tub we always get the end of last season, should be able to weather what I’d like to think is the last shortage from the covid mess.
> 
> do you do skorts?  It’s bee disappointing to realize that most made now have thinner, silky shorts that tend to slide all over the place.  As in they look like baggy boy leg underpants.  UGH must be designed by a man
> Lol that is perfect description
> 
> It hasn’t reared it’s head there yet? I hope
> 
> Yea!  Must be the season.  Opened bill and saw my DirecTv went up by a third.  Made the call, got it reduced for 6 months & another round of free HBO & +.  It’s a big game, they bet on you not bothering to call & dicker.
> 
> Don’t get me started on Broadband.  Ours is quite fast in speed tests but not FIOS.  Meanwhile, it’s all around our area, even my one DS who lives further out from the city has it from Xfinity.  They so keep promising it
> 
> Haha another great description, can’t say i’ve Heard that one in the past
> 
> Nice, small world indeed
> 
> PSA...related to Girl Scouts...the new Dairy Queen Thin Mint blizzard is killer good...carry on troops
> 
> Lovely sentiment
> 
> Saw several at U last trip.  New sort I wasn’t familiar with too, samesort of material, wherein the pants were slit all the way down the front.  They would sort of billow open when walking.  Thinking that flapping around would annoy me after awhile
> 
> Good news there


I love Thin Mint cookies, and we have a DQ not too far away.....got me craving!




schumigirl said:


> I missed this comment yesterday Janet.
> 
> Thank you so much.......he really does have a gift with imaging (not that I`m biased or anything  ) I agree, it`s a talent and he is so modest about what he has produced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each to their own Lynne.......I`ve never known Kyle sleep to lunchtime and I hear so many parents say the same about theirs, that they could sleep round the clock. I`m glad he has always been so regimented though as he`s exactly the same as us in that way.
> 
> Hope you got what you needed shopping......and hope weather is nice for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol....love the pooch sleeping after getting you up!
> 
> Yes, Indian variant is here in some places around the country. High density areas of that population for now. They should have shut the borders earlier from India!!
> 
> Nice call on the broadband! Yes, so many don`t call and complain about it, well worth a call for sure.
> 
> And enjoy that Prime Rib.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I need a minor procedure done on my foot, had a problem for a while now, and our friend who is a surgeon is doing it. He just called to say he can do it late this afternoon.....so not looking forward to it, but it needs doing.......I`m so grateful it`s him doing it though.
> 
> Will head off later for that.......they`ll get food when we get back. Pizza is a good choice now.......


Good luck with the foot procedure!! I'm sure you are in wonderful hands, and your "boys" will take good care of you as you recover!




Charade67 said:


> Good morning!. I am very happy about the most recent news from the theme parks.  This morning I ordered us some mask lanyards from Amazon. I figure it will help keep them easily accessible if we are going to be constantly taking them off then outing them back on again.
> 
> i vote for Chinese. I would love some good Chinese food. Unfortunately my favorite restaurant is just a little too far away for take out and they have not reopened their dining room yet.
> 
> Hoping for no annoying side effects.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how this is enforced. I have a picture of my card on my phone.  I just purchased several small bottles of hand sanitizer, so I will be carrying those for awhile.
> 
> How annoying. Our flight to Disney has been changed once. We are now leaving about 2 hours earlier than before, but still arriving about the same time. I guess we get to amuse ourselves in the Charlotte, NC airport for awhile.
> 
> I don't think I have ever worn a skort. I just hate showing my legs.
> 
> Hope everything goes well.
> 
> I have absolutely no plans for today. It's a nice day, so I should go our and do something. I suppose I could start packing, but this is too early for me. I will probably start on Thursday evening.
> 
> View attachment 575258


Oooooh!  Especially like the 777!!!






Sent the signed condo papers via overnight mail.  If all comes off without a hitch, they will close on Monday and Tuesday.  Crossing my fingers all goes smoothly!

I'm very pleased about the new mask rule for the parks!  It's a great step in the right direction!
I went to the UPS store and grocery store this morning without a mask.  No one had a mask in the UPS store, but it's quite small and has few customers at a time.  
The grocery store had about 75% wearing masks and 25% not wearing masks from what I saw.  I think it will take time for people to feel comfortable mask-less around others again.  Everyone should operate within their own comfort level, and I'd never crap on anyone else for the choices they make.

We are going over to our friends house tonight.  They are grilling steaks and making loaded baked potatoes. Why yes, thank you!!
Then they are making a huge bon fire to sit near and enjoy.  They have lots of old pallets to get rid of.  Should be a nice night!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Just a quick note to send Schumi positive thoughts for healing on her foot.


----------



## Charade67

Productive afternoon. B and I went shopping for a few last minute items. It was nice going into Walmart without a mask. We also went to Bath and Body Works to get a hand sanitizer holder 



schumigirl said:


> Yes, I`m a day before packer.....or even day of depending on when we`re leaving......and nice countdown pic again!


Same here, thought I think the only thing I will pack the day of is medications. We have a 9:00 am flight and we are an hour away from the airport. 




keishashadow said:


> Normally, I think they are a bit more forgiving than many shorts as to disguising lumps & bumps


 All the shorts I bought are Bermudas.  I won't wear anything shorter. 



J'aime Paris said:


> We are at that between phase, weather wise. Some days I run the AC during the day, especially when the sun in shining into the house. And then for overnight when the temps drop, I switch over to heat.
> It works out quite well....unless I forget to switch it, lol!


 I had the heat on this morning, but turned the air on this afternoon.  Now I have the windows open. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Hope all went well at the vet with cutie Caspian


 Everything is good. He just had his annual checkup and vaccinations. 



J'aime Paris said:


> If only everyone could practice a little kindness and mind their own business....
> Mask shaming was an issue at the beginning, and now people worry about others who choose to continue mask wearing....some folks just need a hobby I think...


 Yes! I don't get the mask shaming. What's the harm in someone else wearing a mask?



J'aime Paris said:


> Sent the signed condo papers via overnight mail. If all comes off without a hitch, they will close on Monday and Tuesday. Crossing my fingers all goes smoothly!


Congrats!. Hope it all goes well. 




J'aime Paris said:


>


 
Also the microwave is not as good for making s'mores. 



I feel like I should be doing something  productive today. I might go clean out the inside of my car or I might take a nap.


----------



## macraven

A nap sounds better than cleaning the car


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> And at mall, as little one wants to try on a item she saw in that company’s email.  Nice that most Mia have fitting rooms open.


I had forgotten all about 



J'aime Paris said:


> love Thin Mint cookies, and we have a DQ not too far away.....got me craving!


Might be a good vacation warm up for your metabolism lol. 

Another PSA dollar general sells thin mint knock off cookies that taste the same to me .  


Charade67 said:


> All the shorts I bought are Bermudas. I won't wear anything shorter.


Same, except for thin bike shorts i wear in the parks under sleeveless dresses at times.


macraven said:


> A nap sounds better than cleaning the car


That is an absolute Fact of life


----------



## macraven

I have cooked dinner for 3 nights in a row 
Mr Mac asked me what’s for dinner tonight 

Told him carry out BBQ and gave him the menu
to pick what he wanted 

I have other menus to give him for Sunday’s dinner plan.


----------



## Charade67

Weird question. Have any of you used compression knees sleeves in the parks? I have arthritis in my knees and was wondering if compression sleeves would help with the soreness.


----------



## macraven

I used them before I had knee replacement surgery 

It was helpful for me.
It will help keep your knee swelling down, at least it did for me


----------



## Lynne G

It’s a Sunday.  All movement should be banned.  Actually, it’s our normal get the trash out, and get ready for that week day routine kind of day.  And so, the what I did not pick up from the grocery store will be remedied today, alarm already set, and have been enjoying a quiet house with a sunny start, with tea and the large screen remote.  Absolutely perfect Sunday morning in my book. Hope all had that same one so far.  

Good Morning homies.  Super Sunny Sunday to you all, and a relaxing day too.


----------



## macraven

Can you believe we are mid way thru May now?
A shout out to all our missing homies !

We miss you
Check in with Mom


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Can you believe we are mid way thru May now?
> A shout out to all our missing homies !
> 
> We miss you
> Check in with Mom







Thank you for all the good wishes.....I do appreciate them.

Laying along a sofa with feet up. Being quite spoiled and pampered, one could get used to this.  Reading a book and watching Dial M for Murder. 

No idea what I`m having for dinner later.....it`s a surprise apparently. Not quite sure what to expect.......

Hope everyone is having a lovely Sunday


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> Can you believe we are mid way thru May now?
> A shout out to all our missing homies !
> 
> We miss you
> Check in with Mom


Hey Mom! Still here-just not a lot going on. Went to kid's work open house for new Big Shots golf yesterday-food free from limited menu, drink money went to owners charity (literally their charity-the family founded it and it is one of the BEST breast cancer charities around).   Everyone is doing well-both girls have gotten first shot. Not doing it for the 15 yo (yet anyway). Masks mostly gone everywhere-city still has mandate although city meeting tomorrow to discuss repeal. They may as well-businesses aren't bothering to enforce anymore, and every city/town around us has dropped the mandate couple weeks ago.-cases/% positivity the lowest they've been since this started. (if anyone needs a dose of optimism I highly recommend google Dr Monica Gandhi-she is brilliant, realistic and optimistic)

Yay to Charade upcoming vacay!!!

Haven't even been able to finish getting garden in as either cold or rainy or both.

Hope all are doing well-looking forward to a "normal" HHN!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Pampered is a good thing, Schumi.  Hope you enjoyed your dinner.

Yay!  MonyK with a yummy looking picture.   Glad to hear all are okay.  Here, masks still required all we have gone to, and all of us will be fully vaccinated by the end of this week.  The City keeps advertising for teens to get their shots.  I will say, at the beginning of this month, was significantly easier to get a reservation, no thanks to my county first attempts.  

Ah no sighting of either kid. DH mowed the grass, and oddly, I like the smell of freshly cut grass. Guess I need to see if any kid wants to join me in that extra grocery run. Seems we need more. Umm, okay.

And ooh, already warm out. Will be more cloudy as we enter the afternoon, but yay, rain chances are for those North and West of the City. I’m hoping that my bet of no rain is right.

Woot!  More tea for me. Ahhh.


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning. We all overslept and missed church. Oops.

Has a weird dream that I met Orlando Bloom on a pirate themed ride (not Pirates of the Caribbean) at a theme park. 

Going to start thinking about lunch since I missed breakfast. 



more days!


----------



## keishashadow

Issues posting here today for me on my ipad

 Out most of day putzing in back yard re the pool.  Water is 59 degrees.  I will relinquish my annual 1st in this year if it doesn’t warm up soon.

Carole - glad things went relatively well for you.  Surprise eh?  Do tell


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, my sister opened her pool this weekend too Keisha.  61 she said was her pool’s temp.  My kids want to swim, as even if cool feeling, 87 the high weather temp on Thursday.  A big WOOT, as lunchtime weather lady said, Summer like temps return this week!  Bring it on!  I love the Summer.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Issues posting here today for me on my ipad
> 
> Out most of day putzing in back yard re the pool.  Water is 59 degrees.  I will relinquish my annual 1st in this year if it doesn’t warm up soon.
> 
> Carole - glad things went relatively well for you.  Surprise eh?  Do tell



Oh yes, bit warmer for me too before I`d dip my toe......

Well, they made me lemon chicken despite neither of them liking it and butter roast potatoes........I will say however, when I hobbled through to the kitchen, looking at what was still in both dishes, I think they thought they were making it for 10 people......lol....but it was lovely, and I think I`m going to nominate Kyle to make this for me again. Very impressed with their cooking. And some store bought ice cream to follow later if I feel like it.....they did well. They had regular plain chicken for themselves. And a very tidy kitchen too after they were done!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Charade67 said:


> Productive afternoon. B and I went shopping for a few last minute items. It was nice going into Walmart without a mask. We also went to Bath and Body Works to get a hand sanitizer holder
> 
> 
> Same here, thought I think the only thing I will pack the day of is medications. We have a 9:00 am flight and we are an hour away from the airport.
> 
> 
> All the shorts I bought are Bermudas.  I won't wear anything shorter.
> 
> I had the heat on this morning, but turned the air on this afternoon.  Now I have the windows open.
> 
> Everything is good. He just had his annual checkup and vaccinations.
> 
> Yes! I don't get the mask shaming. What's the harm in someone else wearing a mask?
> 
> 
> Congrats!. Hope it all goes well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the microwave is not as good for making s'mores.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I should be doing something  productive today. I might go clean out the inside of my car or I might take a nap.


Glad you found some shorts for your trip!



schumigirl said:


> Thank you for all the good wishes.....I do appreciate them.
> 
> Laying along a sofa with feet up. Being quite spoiled and pampered, one could get used to this.  Reading a book and watching Dial M for Murder.
> 
> No idea what I`m having for dinner later.....it`s a surprise apparently. Not quite sure what to expect.......
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely Sunday


Keep resting that foot.  I've heard that a cocktail has healing properties, lol!  Unless you're on painkillers, the  best to avoid.






Monykalyn said:


> Hey Mom! Still here-just not a lot going on. Went to kid's work open house for new Big Shots golf yesterday-food free from limited menu, drink money went to owners charity (literally their charity-the family founded it and it is one of the BEST breast cancer charities around).   Everyone is doing well-both girls have gotten first shot. Not doing it for the 15 yo (yet anyway). Masks mostly gone everywhere-city still has mandate although city meeting tomorrow to discuss repeal. They may as well-businesses aren't bothering to enforce anymore, and every city/town around us has dropped the mandate couple weeks ago.-cases/% positivity the lowest they've been since this started. (if anyone needs a dose of optimism I highly recommend google Dr Monica Gandhi-she is brilliant, realistic and optimistic)
> 
> Yay to Charade upcoming vacay!!!
> 
> Haven't even been able to finish getting garden in as either cold or rainy or both.
> 
> Hope all are doing well-looking forward to a "normal" HHN!!!


The food in the picture looks really good!
Hope the charity event was a big success!!



Lynne G said:


> Pampered is a good thing, Schumi.  Hope you enjoyed your dinner.
> 
> Yay!  MonyK with a yummy looking picture.   Glad to hear all are okay.  Here, masks still required all we have gone to, and all of us will be fully vaccinated by the end of this week.  The City keeps advertising for teens to get their shots.  I will say, at the beginning of this month, was significantly easier to get a reservation, no thanks to my county first attempts.
> 
> Ah no sighting of either kid. DH mowed the grass, and oddly, I like the smell of freshly cut grass. Guess I need to see if any kid wants to join me in that extra grocery run. Seems we need more. Umm, okay.
> 
> And ooh, already warm out. Will be more cloudy as we enter the afternoon, but yay, rain chances are for those North and West of the City. I’m hoping that my bet of no rain is right.
> 
> Woot!  More tea for me. Ahhh.


Just got back from WalMart.  It was a zoo!  Hope your shopping trip was better...



Charade67 said:


> Quick good morning. We all overslept and missed church. Oops.
> 
> Has a weird dream that I met Orlando Bloom on a pirate themed ride (not Pirates of the Caribbean) at a theme park.
> 
> Going to start thinking about lunch since I missed breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 575444
> 
> more days!


Maybe your dream was a premonition....I'd be ok with meeting Orlando Bloom!!




schumigirl said:


> Oh yes, bit warmer for me too before I`d dip my toe......
> 
> Well, they made me lemon chicken despite neither of them liking it and butter roast potatoes........I will say however, when I hobbled through to the kitchen, looking at what was still in both dishes, I think they thought they were making it for 10 people......lol....but it was lovely, and I think I`m going to nominate Kyle to make this for me again. Very impressed with their cooking. And some store bought ice cream to follow later if I feel like it.....they did well. They had regular plain chicken for themselves. And a very tidy kitchen too after they were done!


Bravo!!  Your guys came through in your time of need with flying colors!
Of course they will take excellent care of you....enjoy the pampering!!






DH and I took a trip down to Milwaukee earlier today to bring another load of DDs things home for the summer.  It's almost mind blowing how much "stuff" this kid has at her apartment!  They had a very large place this year, and seemed to fill it quite full.  I foresee several more trips this week...

And now DD is a bit sidelined, and won't be much help with the lifting....
She broke her finger riding a mechanical bull Thursday night!  Yep, senior pub crawl high jinks went wrong!  Now she needs to see an ortho on Monday morning, since it looks as though the Xray shows a piece of the bone is chipped.  
Oh to be young and a bit foolish, lol!

Wishing all a restful Sunday evening!


----------



## Lynne G

Hope DD’s finger is okay, Paris.  Yep, big box store was fine, got what we needed and was outta there.  Steak on grill tonight.  

Yay, Schumi had dinner made, glad to hear men can cook, and hope you are healing nicely, without pain.


----------



## keishashadow

I’m more than happy to accept those good night wishes.



schumigirl said:


> Oh yes, bit warmer for me too before I`d dip my toe......


not sure i’d Dip it in any pool right now.   Maybe a soak in some spirits would do it good JK, know it’s a lot to deal with right now.  Sounds like the lemon chicken hit the spot.  How thoughtful to actually whip up a meal vs take out.



J'aime Paris said:


> Yep, senior pub crawl high jinks went wrong! Now she needs to see an ortho on Monday morning, since it looks as though the Xray shows a piece of the bone is chipped.
> Oh to be young and a bit foolish, lol!


Wow, you are a tres cool mom to look at this so calm-headed.  Good luck to her tomorrow.

Have to lol tho, she’s going to have such a good story to share going forward.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Hope DD’s finger is okay, Paris.  Yep, big box store was fine, got what we needed and was outta there.  Steak on grill tonight.
> 
> Yay, Schumi had dinner made, glad to hear men can cook, and hope you are healing nicely, without pain.


Thanks for the good wishes!  Hoping the ortho has some decent news....will know tomorrow morning.



keishashadow said:


> I’m more than happy to accept those good night wishes.
> 
> 
> not sure i’d Dip it in any pool right now.   Maybe a soak in some spirits would do it goo JK, know it’s a lot to deal with right now.  Sounds like the lemon chicken hit the spot.  How thoughtful to actually whip up a meal vs take out.
> 
> 
> Wow, you are a tres cool mom to look at this so calm-headed.  Good luck to her tomorrow.
> 
> Have to lol tho, she’s going to have such a good story to share going forward.


Yes, quite the story to tell!  And thanks for the well wishes!
I like your 'tres cool mom' moniker for me.....gotta share that one with her


----------



## macraven

My tv watching is now done and came to count noses here to see who is still up

Watched the dead show and then talking dead ...
It was a good showing tonight
Talking dead for once, kept my attention

It’s gonna be one long week until next Sunday for the dead season ending show.

Some peeps get all excited around Christmas time
Me, I get excited for the dead series tv shows


----------



## Lynne G

Nice that you enjoyed the dead last night Mac.  Nope only those awake at that time were my kids. Hope you had a good night’s sleep.  

Ah yes, up before the sun, still, though sunrise is earlier by a few minutes every day for another month. And a bit cool start, as 48 degrees out. No matter, while house feels a bit cool too, shorts still on. It will top off that temp at around 75, and with those pesky clouds making it not as a sunny day. And another weather woot! The weather has heard it’s the middle of May. And so, tomorrow starts a string of days, with the rest of this week seeing high temps in the 80’s, and with a new week starting with 90 predicted to be the high. Need 7 days of woots for that 7 day forecast. Oh, and why it’s cool inside now, had decided to test out the AC, and haven’t turned it off. Oops. Will feel nice when it’s hotter out. See not complaining, as hot tea is lovely. And I can always throw a throw over my legs if I feel cool.

So homies, a happy hello and yeah, it’s a Monday, and a week day routine one to boot.      And as was thinking, last week felt so long, I need a shorter week.  And so, will be a shorter week.  Will give a reason to really look forward to Friday.  

With that, a Marvelous Monday!

Time for tea refill and a hunt for food.  Seems we bought graham crackers, and have cream cheese, at least I think I saw it in the refrigerator.  And so, a sweet little breakfast with my tea.  Lucky me, yay!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning, Running late, but wanted to post my countdown. Back later.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Charade will be enjoying park fun this week!


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all.  Busy start to my week today, this am taking middle DS to pick out a BD cake for his step-mother of all things lol. Need to swing past Lowes to find ‘better washers’ my DH requested.  Going to spend the afternoon at youngest DSs house to finally assemble the patio furniture we bought him a couple of months ago.  

Will squeeze in my podiatrist appt. & grab something to cook up quickly at Jr’s for dinner.  Was a qui weekend.  Welcoming getting out of the house lol


macraven said:


> Watched the dead show and then talking dead ...
> It was a good showing tonight
> Talking dead for once, kept my attention



Had to be good for you to enjoy it lol. I enjoy the host & the format but, OMG, he looked like he had a growth on his neck??? Thyroid perhaps?IDK. 

All caught up on the last three seasons.  Not sure how I felt about the one that featured Grace, very different.  Did fall asleep before polishing off the talking dead, will polish it off tonight.  Was excited to see David Carradine on screen.


Lynne G said:


> Seems we bought graham crackers, and have cream cheese, at least I think I saw it in the refrigerator


Can’t say I’ve ever had that combo.  Might have to try it. Graham crackers usually only something i use in desserts.  Prefer the cinnamon sugar coated ones

Jaime - let me know if u got the infamous eye roll. Lol

Carole - check in, hope all is well.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Glad you found some shorts for your trip!
> 
> 
> Keep resting that foot.  I've heard that a cocktail has healing properties, lol!  Unless you're on painkillers, the  best to avoid.
> 
> View attachment 575550
> 
> 
> 
> The food in the picture looks really good!
> Hope the charity event was a big success!!
> 
> 
> Just got back from WalMart.  It was a zoo!  Hope your shopping trip was better...
> 
> 
> Maybe your dream was a premonition....I'd be ok with meeting Orlando Bloom!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bravo!!  Your guys came through in your time of need with flying colors!
> Of course they will take excellent care of you....enjoy the pampering!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH and I took a trip down to Milwaukee earlier today to bring another load of DDs things home for the summer.  It's almost mind blowing how much "stuff" this kid has at her apartment!  They had a very large place this year, and seemed to fill it quite full.  I foresee several more trips this week...
> 
> And now DD is a bit sidelined, and won't be much help with the lifting....
> She broke her finger riding a mechanical bull Thursday night!  Yep, senior pub crawl high jinks went wrong!  Now she needs to see an ortho on Monday morning, since it looks as though the Xray shows a piece of the bone is chipped.
> Oh to be young and a bit foolish, lol!
> 
> Wishing all a restful Sunday evening!
> 
> View attachment 575556



Hope DD finger is ok......that`s how Kyle ended up needing back surgery when he was 18....coming off a bucking bronco.....ironic it was during health week at college months before he started University......hope she`s not in too much pain!

Just regular pain relief and none today, so may enjoy a small cocktail tonight for medicinal purposes of course...... 





Lynne G said:


> Hope DD’s finger is okay, Paris.  Yep, big box store was fine, got what we needed and was outta there.  Steak on grill tonight.
> 
> Yay, Schumi had dinner made, glad to hear men can cook, and hope you are healing nicely, without pain.



Yep, I`m lucky they both cook and are happy to do it without prompting......and they enjoy it too. Thank you, no real pain today.





keishashadow said:


> I’m more than happy to accept those good night wishes.
> 
> 
> not sure i’d Dip it in any pool right now.   Maybe a soak in some spirits would do it good JK, know it’s a lot to deal with right now.  Sounds like the lemon chicken hit the spot.  How thoughtful to actually whip up a meal vs take out.
> 
> 
> Wow, you are a tres cool mom to look at this so calm-headed.  Good luck to her tomorrow.
> 
> Have to lol tho, she’s going to have such a good story to share going forward.



I did expect takeout to be honest, so it was a nice surprise.......





keishashadow said:


> Morning all.  Busy start to my week today, this am taking middle DS to pick out a BD cake for his step-mother of all things lol. Need to swing past Lowes to find ‘better washers’ my DH requested.  Going to spend the afternoon at youngest DSs house to finally assemble the patio furniture we bought him a couple of months ago.
> 
> Will squeeze in my podiatrist appt. & grab something to cook up quickly at Jr’s for dinner.  Was a qui weekend.  Welcoming getting out of the house lol
> 
> 
> Had to be good for you to enjoy it lol. I enjoy the host & the format but, OMG, he looked like he had a growth on his neck??? Thyroid perhaps?IDK.
> 
> All caught up on the last three seasons.  Not sure how I felt about the one that featured Grace, very different.  Did fall asleep before polishing off the talking dead, will polish it off tonight.  Was excited to see David Carradine on screen.
> 
> Can’t say I’ve ever had that combo.  Might have to try it. Graham crackers usually only something i use in desserts.  Prefer the cinnamon sugar coated ones
> 
> Jaime - let me know if u got the infamous eye roll. Lol
> 
> Carole - check in, hope all is well.



Checking in....... I think I just sent you off an email after you posted.......still breathing......lol......

Hope it goes well with the podiatrist today and enjoy building the patio furniture......and a new washer too....nice!




Beautiful sunny day here......but stuck in until I can get shoes on. Did get to sit in the garden for an hour or so with a friend who popped round. We had planned going out for lunch today as restaurant indoor dining is back today.....but that can wait......it was nice to just sit and chat in the sunshine.

I believe I`m not cooking again tonight, so will await it being served to me.......I may go set the table as it`ll be a couple of hours yet before we eat.

Just been handed a cup of tea.......nice.


----------



## Robo56

Good Monday morning Sans family 



Think I’am all caught up from last time I posted. Seems like everyone is busy. 






macraven said:


> And my toes are thanking Robo for that night light!



Your welcome. Always looking out for a knee replacement sista.




schumigirl said:


> Hope you had a lovely day too Robbie....I`m sure you did.
> 
> Yes, cocktail was lovely, very refreshing to drink and easy too!!
> 
> It`s nice to have a few lazy days now and again.....



Thank you Schumi.




Lynne G said:


> Robo, good to see those lights, and hope all are doing well, and looking forward to the wedding.



We are all looking forward to the wedding. So good to look forward to something to celebrate.




J'aime Paris said:


> Thank you for your sweet words, Robo!



Your welcome. We do have the loveliest Sans mommies here.




J'aime Paris said:


> DH received his second singles vaccine recently. He felt simply awful after it.....the first shot, not too bad....but this one really put him down. I'm worried I'll have a harder time getting him to take the Covid shot now. People report such varied side effects, and that is on his mind for sure. The pharmacist said he should wait a month in between the singles and Covid vaccines. Hopefully some time will help him forget just how terrible he felt.



Hope your hubby is recovering well from his  shot. Sorry to hear he had such a bad reaction.




cam757 said:


> We upgraded to APs so fingers crossed we will be back in the fall. Hopefully all the restrictions will be gone by then. The Florida sun was great and we all came back with a little color which was my personal goal



So nice to hear you all had a great time on your trip and woot woot to the AP’s.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Went for a walk last night. did my longer loop of just over 5K. It felt good to get out and walk. My lungs didn't hurt as much last night....so that made me extremely happy. I'm slowly getting caught up at work. By the end of day today, I should be all caught up. Had a bunch of hicups yesterday along with some shiny squirrel syndrome. tossed into the mix as well



So glad to wear you are on the mend.




schumigirl said:


> Charade, yes, finding appropriate shorts can be difficult. I sometimes see larger sizes but no way in heck would they suit a larger frame.....short shorts are ok if you have a lovely figure and are under a certain age shall we say......lol......glad you found something though.



I agree.......My short wearing days are long over. My legs are to missed up. I always think folks should celebrate who they are large or small, but some folks do have a way of taking things to the extreme at time to the point of being offensive. 

 At HHN a couple years ago a very large girl who I would guess was in her early 20’s had on daisy duke shorts and was spilling out of her crop top and her stomach was hanging down over her shorts. It was beyond inappropriate. I don’t how they let her in the park or why her friends let her go out like that.  My motherly instincts kicked in and I felt sorry for her that someone had not been honest with her.




Realfoodfans said:


> DIL has asked us to join them for brunch shortly in order to get us thinking of something else bless her. She had to have a scan on Monday after a small blip but all found to be well so that was a huge positive. Still outside and undercover seating but cooler today so will be big coats!



Good news all is well with your DIL.




J'aime Paris said:


> We have been spared the great gas hoard of 2021! I saw some photos on tictok of folks putting gas in plastic bags!! If that's true, I kinda hope the bags opened up in the car on the way home.....no brains at all!!



LOL......That would be filed under KARMA. I’am surprised gas attendants would allow folks to put gas in plastic bags.




J'aime Paris said:


> Had coffee this morning with a friend I hadn't seen in ages. We visited for 2.5 hours and it felt like only 30 minutes had passed. It was so nice to catch up, and we promised to not wait so long to see each other again.
> I had a French Toast latte! OMG, it was so delish!!



Yeah to friend coffee visit. Are you a Starbucks fan?




keishashadow said:


> In a sense, I do believe homes retain energy from their occupants, past & present. Have been in hundreds of houses as a realtor. Many seemed somber for lack of a better term. More than a few homes had terrible vibes, couldn’t wait to exit them. typically, would find out after the fact that they had ‘history’.



Not only homes, but I found the same issue with patient rooms. I had a couple of incidents over my years as an RN when walking into a patients room who was evil. The negative dark energy just slammed into me as I entered the room. I would not have believed it if I had not experienced it myself. Even the Doctors and the Techs who went into the room felt it. 




keishashadow said:


> lost count of how many times I viewed that in the parks, so groooooos



One of my great-nephews was out to lunch with my sister a couple
years ago at a well known local restaurant and nephew went to the bathroom and saw their waiter in there and the waiter did not wash his hands before he left the restroom. Nephew told my sister and they told manager. Manger delivered their food. 




schumigirl said:


> So, I need a minor procedure done on my foot, had a problem for a while now, and our friend who is a surgeon is doing it. He just called to say he can do it late this afternoon.....so not looking forward to it, but it needs doing.......I`m so grateful it`s him doing it though.



So sorry to hear of your foot issues. Glad to hear your Doctor friend was able to help you. Rest up and let the fellas spoil you. Sending get well wishes your way dear lady. 








J'aime Paris said:


> If only everyone could practice a little kindness and mind their own business....
> Mask shaming was an issue at the beginning, and now people worry about others who choose to continue mask wearing....some folks just need a hobby I think...



Amen to that. 




J'aime Paris said:


> We are going over to our friends house tonight. They are grilling steaks and making loaded baked potatoes. Why yes, thank you!!
> Then they are making a huge bon fire to sit near and enjoy. They have lots of old pallets to get rid of. Should be a nice night!



Sounds like fun.





schumigirl said:


> Well, they made me lemon chicken despite neither of them liking it and butter roast potatoes........I will say however, when I hobbled through to the kitchen, looking at what was still in both dishes, I think they thought they were making it for 10 people......lol....but it was lovely, and I think I`m going to nominate Kyle to make this for me again. Very impressed with their cooking. And some store bought ice cream to follow later if I feel like it.....they did well. They had regular plain chicken for themselves. And a very tidy kitchen too after they were done!



You have taught them well in the art of cooking. 




J'aime Paris said:


> And now DD is a bit sidelined, and won't be much help with the lifting....
> She broke her finger riding a mechanical bull Thursday night! Yep, senior pub crawl high jinks went wrong! Now she needs to see an ortho on Monday morning, since it looks as though the Xray shows a piece of the bone is chipped.
> Oh to be young and a bit foolish, lo



Hope all goes well with your daughter and and they are able to sort out what needs to be done for her finger. 




keishashadow said:


> Morning all. Busy start to my week today, this am taking middle DS to pick out a BD cake for his step-mother of all things lol.



You are a saint. 


Sitting on my favorite perch in the formal living room looking out the window. I need to go and pick up a few things at the store. May hold off till tomorrow.  Will see.

Granddaughters Bridal Shower was Saturday. She was so happy with everything. We had a lovely time with everyone.

Here’s a pic of the dessert table.




The shower was Tiffany themed.

Now onto the Wedding that is 41 days from now.

Granddaughter stopped by yesterday and surprised me with a bouquet of roses. That was an unexpected surprise and so sweet of her. 

The sun was shining and it was in the 70’s. I took her for a nice long drive in hubby’s convertible Jaguar with the top down. She played DJ with the tunes on my phone and we rocked and rolled with our hair flying in the wind.  It’s always so nice to just chill as they say with the grand babies. 

Wishing everyone on the Sans a lovely Monday.



May the healing force be with everyone.


Off I go for the day


----------



## Lynne G

Aww Robo, looks like the shower was beautiful.  Sweet to receive the roses and a fun ride with her.  Hope your morning included coffee in your HHN mug.

And yeah, I have seen outfits that I would have rather not have seen.  

Ooh and finally, lunchtime walk was awesome.  Sunny and just warm enough, not too sweaty.


----------



## Charade67

Finally on lunch break. Work has been steady but not too crazy. I’m hoping for a fairly quiet week.




keishashadow said:


> Out most of day putzing in back yard re the pool. Water is 59 degrees. I will relinquish my annual 1st in this year if it doesn’t warm up soon.


 I am enjoying the cooler temperatures, but it is supposed to be hot by the end of the week. 



schumigirl said:


> Well, they made me lemon chicken despite neither of them liking it and butter roast potatoes........I will say however, when I hobbled through to the kitchen, looking at what was still in both dishes, I think they thought they were making it for 10 people......lol....but it was lovely, and I think I`m going to nominate Kyle to make this for me again. Very impressed with their cooking. And some store bought ice cream to follow later if I feel like it.....they did well. They had regular plain chicken for themselves. And a very tidy kitchen too after they were done!


 Good to know they are taking good care of you. 



J'aime Paris said:


> She broke her finger riding a mechanical bull Thursday night! Yep, senior pub crawl high jinks went wrong! Now she needs to see an ortho on Monday morning, since it looks as though the Xray shows a piece of the bone is chipped.


 Yikes! Hope the damage isn’t too bad. 



macraven said:


> My tv watching is now done and came to count noses here to see who is still up


 I was still awake, but barely. 



Robo56 said:


> Granddaughters Bridal Shower was Saturday. She was so happy with everything. We had a lovely time with everyone.
> 
> Here’s a pic of the dessert table.


Absolutely gorgeous.  You did a great job.

A couple more hours of work and then I’m taking my car for an oil change. I should also check and see what last minute things need to be done before we leave.


----------



## macraven

Robbie 
You missed your calling in life 
Wedding Planner could be your second profession

All the extra touches you did for the wedding shower is fabulous!

June brides .... are in a special category their own!
Weather is lovely always in June

Wishing years of happiness for your niece and her soon to be Mr

Thanks for including all the lovely pictures of the shower


----------



## schumigirl

Robbie, that is absolutely beautiful. Completely stunning and I can see your granddaughter loving what you did. As mac says, you could do this professionally.

The Tiffany theme is classic and you did them proud. And now, on to the wedding!! 

Lovely of her to get you those flowers as a thank you. Lovely, well mannered young lady. And always nice to spend time with her too, car journey sounds fun!  

Thank you for the kind wishes too......I`m doing good. Yes, my son was taught to cook at a very young age, no excuses not to teach them how to cook. So many can`t today or won`t, and he was making things that were excellent when some of his friends were opening cans of soup or making grilled sandwiches......they always enjoyed coming here for food! 

Thank you for sharing your picture of the shower.....it is beautiful........




Charade......yep I am being pampered by both of them which is always nice......

I do love your countdown pic today.......you can almost touch your trip now.......





Dinner is over and was again, very nice. More weird weather.....we have the bifold doors fully open in the kitchen and sitting at the table watching torrential rain pour down now......maybe time to close them, but it was sunny and warm half an hour ago. 

Going to cut some mango`s for an easy dessert tonight then a pot of tea......


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh tea?  That’s for me too Schumi.  Yep, both my kids can cook and bake. Was funny, as around age 6, my DH saw little one cooking on our gas stove.  He was like you let her do that?  Yep, both were taught how to ensure how to turn on and off the burners. And make food.  

Quiet the most lovely Spring day.  And yay for Charade getting ready.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Nice that you enjoyed the dead last night Mac.  Nope only those awake at that time were my kids. Hope you had a good night’s sleep.
> 
> Ah yes, up before the sun, still, though sunrise is earlier by a few minutes every day for another month. And a bit cool start, as 48 degrees out. No matter, while house feels a bit cool too, shorts still on. It will top off that temp at around 75, and with those pesky clouds making it not as a sunny day. And another weather woot! The weather has heard it’s the middle of May. And so, tomorrow starts a string of days, with the rest of this week seeing high temps in the 80’s, and with a new week starting with 90 predicted to be the high. Need 7 days of woots for that 7 day forecast. Oh, and why it’s cool inside now, had decided to test out the AC, and haven’t turned it off. Oops. Will feel nice when it’s hotter out. See not complaining, as hot tea is lovely. And I can always throw a throw over my legs if I feel cool.
> 
> So homies, a happy hello and yeah, it’s a Monday, and a week day routine one to boot.      And as was thinking, last week felt so long, I need a shorter week.  And so, will be a shorter week.  Will give a reason to really look forward to Friday.
> 
> With that, a Marvelous Monday!
> 
> Time for tea refill and a hunt for food.  Seems we bought graham crackers, and have cream cheese, at least I think I saw it in the refrigerator.  And so, a sweet little breakfast with my tea.  Lucky me, yay!


Our weather day is nearly identical to yours.  Started a bit cool, and then a very nice warm up by afternoon.




Charade67 said:


> Good morning, Running late, but wanted to post my countdown. Back later.
> 
> View attachment 575653


Countdown is on one hand now!!!   So close!



keishashadow said:


> Morning all.  Busy start to my week today, this am taking middle DS to pick out a BD cake for his step-mother of all things lol. Need to swing past Lowes to find ‘better washers’ my DH requested.  Going to spend the afternoon at youngest DSs house to finally assemble the patio furniture we bought him a couple of months ago.
> 
> Will squeeze in my podiatrist appt. & grab something to cook up quickly at Jr’s for dinner.  Was a qui weekend.  Welcoming getting out of the house lol
> 
> 
> Had to be good for you to enjoy it lol. I enjoy the host & the format but, OMG, he looked like he had a growth on his neck??? Thyroid perhaps?IDK.
> 
> All caught up on the last three seasons.  Not sure how I felt about the one that featured Grace, very different.  Did fall asleep before polishing off the talking dead, will polish it off tonight.  Was excited to see David Carradine on screen.
> 
> Can’t say I’ve ever had that combo.  Might have to try it. Graham crackers usually only something i use in desserts.  Prefer the cinnamon sugar coated ones
> 
> Jaime - let me know if u got the infamous eye roll. Lol
> 
> Carole - check in, hope all is well.


No eye roll, just a little chuckle!  I think she knows she has a tres cool mom, lol!
Good luck on your outings!



schumigirl said:


> Hope DD finger is ok......that`s how Kyle ended up needing back surgery when he was 18....coming off a bucking bronco.....ironic it was during health week at college months before he started University......hope she`s not in too much pain!
> 
> Just regular pain relief and none today, so may enjoy a small cocktail tonight for medicinal purposes of course......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I`m lucky they both cook and are happy to do it without prompting......and they enjoy it too. Thank you, no real pain today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did expect takeout to be honest, so it was a nice surprise.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking in....... I think I just sent you off an email after you posted.......still breathing......lol......
> 
> Hope it goes well with the podiatrist today and enjoy building the patio furniture......and a new washer too....nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful sunny day here......but stuck in until I can get shoes on. Did get to sit in the garden for an hour or so with a friend who popped round. We had planned going out for lunch today as restaurant indoor dining is back today.....but that can wait......it was nice to just sit and chat in the sunshine.
> 
> I believe I`m not cooking again tonight, so will await it being served to me.......I may go set the table as it`ll be a couple of hours yet before we eat.
> 
> Just been handed a cup of tea.......nice.


I knew Klye had back surgery, but never knew that was the cause.  Those darn things are dangerous!!

Glad you had a visitor!  Always nice to have a chat with a friend when you're recovering at home!




Robo56 said:


> Good Monday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 575721
> 
> Think I’am all caught up from last time I posted. Seems like everyone is busy.
> 
> View attachment 575695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your welcome. Always looking out for a knee replacement sista.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Schumi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are all looking forward to the wedding. So good to look forward to something to celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your welcome. We do have the loveliest Sans mommies here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your hubby is recovering well from his  shot. Sorry to hear he had such a bad reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to hear you all had a great time on your trip and woot woot to the AP’s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad to wear you are on the mend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.......My short wearing days are long over. My legs are to missed up. I always think folks should celebrate who they are large or small, but some folks do have a way of taking things to the extreme at time to the point of being offensive.
> 
> At HHN a couple years ago a very large girl who I would guess was in her early 20’s had on daisy duke shorts and was spilling out of her crop top and her stomach was hanging down over her shorts. It was beyond inappropriate. I don’t how they let her in the park or why her friends let her go out like that.  My motherly instincts kicked in and I felt sorry for her that someone had not been honest with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good news all is well with your DIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL......That would be filed under KARMA. I’am surprised gas attendants would allow folks to put gas in plastic bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah to friend coffee visit. Are you a Starbucks fan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only homes, but I found the same issue with patient rooms. I had a couple of incidents over my years as an RN when walking into a patients room who was evil. The negative dark energy just slammed into me as I entered the room. I would not have believed it if I had not experienced it myself. Even the Doctors and the Techs who went into the room felt it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my great-nephews was out to lunch with my sister a couple
> years ago at a well known local restaurant and nephew went to the bathroom and saw their waiter in there and the waiter did not wash his hands before he left the restroom. Nephew told my sister and they told manager. Manger delivered their food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear of your foot issues. Glad to hear your Doctor friend was able to help you. Rest up and let the fellas spoil you. Sending get well wishes your way dear lady.
> 
> View attachment 575719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen to that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have taught them well in the art of cooking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all goes well with your daughter and and they are able to sort out what needs to be done for her finger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a saint.
> 
> 
> Sitting on my favorite perch in the formal living room looking out the window. I need to go and pick up a few things at the store. May hold off till tomorrow.  Will see.
> 
> Granddaughters Bridal Shower was Saturday. She was so happy with everything. We had a lovely time with everyone.
> 
> Here’s a pic of the dessert table.
> 
> View attachment 575706
> 
> 
> The shower was Tiffany themed.
> 
> Now onto the Wedding that is 41 days from now.
> 
> Granddaughter stopped by yesterday and surprised me with a bouquet of roses. That was an unexpected surprise and so sweet of her.
> 
> The sun was shining and it was in the 70’s. I took her for a nice long drive in hubby’s convertible Jaguar with the top down. She played DJ with the tunes on my phone and we rocked and rolled with our hair flying in the wind.  It’s always so nice to just chill as they say with the grand babies.
> 
> Wishing everyone on the Sans a lovely Monday.
> 
> View attachment 575723
> 
> May the healing force be with everyone.
> 
> 
> Off I go for the dayView attachment 575694



OMG, Robo.....BRAVO!!!
Elegant, classic and simply beautiful!!!  That is one gorgeous table and you obviously made your granddaughter very happy.  
So nice she showed her appreciation to you with flowers!




schumigirl said:


> Robbie, that is absolutely beautiful. Completely stunning and I can see your granddaughter loving what you did. As mac says, you could do this professionally.
> 
> The Tiffany theme is classic and you did them proud. And now, on to the wedding!!
> 
> Lovely of her to get you those flowers as a thank you. Lovely, well mannered young lady. And always nice to spend time with her too, car journey sounds fun!
> 
> Thank you for the kind wishes too......I`m doing good. Yes, my son was taught to cook at a very young age, no excuses not to teach them how to cook. So many can`t today or won`t, and he was making things that were excellent when some of his friends were opening cans of soup or making grilled sandwiches......they always enjoyed coming here for food!
> 
> Thank you for sharing your picture of the shower.....it is beautiful........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charade......yep I am being pampered by both of them which is always nice......
> 
> I do love your countdown pic today.......you can almost touch your trip now.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner is over and was again, very nice. More weird weather.....we have the bifold doors fully open in the kitchen and sitting at the table watching torrential rain pour down now......maybe time to close them, but it was sunny and warm half an hour ago.
> 
> Going to cut some mango`s for an easy dessert tonight then a pot of tea......


What did chef Kyle and Tom whip up for you today?





A little medical humor!!!!


Well, I'm glad we saw the ortho...
DD has an avulsion fracture to her finger.  That means a ligament in her finger essentially pulled off a piece of bone.  So the injury includes both bone and ligament.
The doctor was very thorough with the exam, since the ligament needs to heal well for good function of her finger.  It was quite painful for DD, since he needed her to move the finger, and resist movement when he pressed against it.  Quite unpleasant!
He thinks the ligament is only partially torn, since she still has function.  The finger is immobilized and she will need a recheck in a month.
Moral of the story...No more bull riding for anyone in this family!!!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Our weather day is nearly identical to yours.  Started a bit cool, and then a very nice warm up by afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> Countdown is on one hand now!!!   So close!
> 
> 
> No eye roll, just a little chuckle!  I think she knows she has a tres cool mom, lol!
> Good luck on your outings!
> 
> 
> I knew Klye had back surgery, but never knew that was the cause.  Those darn things are dangerous!!
> 
> Glad you had a visitor!  Always nice to have a chat with a friend when you're recovering at home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, Robo.....BRAVO!!!
> Elegant, classic and simply beautiful!!!  That is one gorgeous table and you obviously made your granddaughter very happy.
> So nice she showed her appreciation to you with flowers!
> 
> 
> 
> What did chef Kyle and Tom whip up for you today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little medical humor!!!!
> View attachment 575768
> 
> Well, I'm glad we saw the ortho...
> DD has an avulsion fracture to her finger.  That means a ligament in her finger essentially pulled off a piece of bone.  So the injury includes both bone and ligament.
> The doctor was very thorough with the exam, since the ligament needs to heal well for good function of her finger.  It was quite painful for DD, since he needed her to move the finger, and resist movement when he pressed against it.  Quite unpleasant!
> He thinks the ligament is only partially torn, since she still has function.  The finger is immobilized and she will need a recheck in a month.
> Moral of the story...No more bull riding for anyone in this family!!!



Must be the season...heard several folks last few days injure themselves. 

Yes, he landed on those huge air pillow things all around it and landed wrong.....you wouldn`t credit it. Yes, he`ll never go on that again. Ironic thing was a week later his cousin in Scotland fell backwards off a 10 foot wall onto his back.....not even a bruise......lol.....

Hope her finger isn`t too sore......sounds nasty for her today....bless her......

I had the rest of the lemon chicken Kyle made last night........I don`t usually have leftovers, but it was soooooooo good! Tom made them chicken and leek pie which I have to say looked good too! 

And all from scratch.....Tom makes better pastry than I do! 

We`ve gone to many cookery schools/weekends over the years and they`re great fun......once tv chef in Scotland called Nick Nairn told Tom he had real talent with pastry when we did a five day residential at his place once. He doesn`t make it very often but when he does......lush! 

Yes, it`s lovely being able to see friends again without restrictions........





Still sitting with foot up........going to try loose shoes on next few days.......want to be outside......


----------



## Lynne G

Paris, glad to hear DD will be okay, with time to heal.  Sending mummy dust well wishes to her.  Yeah, little one broke bone in her thumb and had a crack in her hand’s growth plate when fell oddly on soccer field. Luckily, fully healed after two rounds of casts. Had did it at a night game in her junior year of HS. Unlucky kids.  

An ooh what for dinner.  Little one made chicken and mac and cheese for lunch.  There was some steak left over, so maybe will do a stir fry with it.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Must be the season...heard several folks last few days injure themselves.
> 
> Yes, he landed on those huge air pillow things all around it and landed wrong.....you wouldn`t credit it. Yes, he`ll never go on that again. Ironic thing was a week later his cousin in Scotland fell backwards off a 10 foot wall onto his back.....not even a bruise......lol.....
> 
> Hope her finger isn`t too sore......sounds nasty for her today....bless her......
> 
> I had the rest of the lemon chicken Kyle made last night........I don`t usually have leftovers, but it was soooooooo good! Tom made them chicken and leek pie which I have to say looked good too!
> 
> And all from scratch.....Tom makes better pastry than I do!
> 
> We`ve gone to many cookery schools/weekends over the years and they`re great fun......once tv chef in Scotland called Nick Nairn told Tom he had real talent with pastry when we did a five day residential at his place once. He doesn`t make it very often but when he does......lush!
> 
> Yes, it`s lovely being able to see friends again without restrictions........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still sitting with foot up........going to try loose shoes on next few days.......want to be outside......


A chicken and leek pie...that sounds quite delish!!  
Glad you are still being pampered!  Its easy to get used to when done so well....Maybe the foot will "hurt" for a few 'extra' days, lol!!

Yes, DD was hurting but mom came up with the perfect distraction....we went directly over to Dunkin Donuts after the appointment.  An iced coffee and some treats helped a whole bunch!




Lynne G said:


> Paris, glad to hear DD will be okay, with time to heal.  Sending mummy dust well wishes to her.  Yeah, little one broke bone in her thumb and had a crack in her hand’s growth plate when fell oddly on soccer field. Luckily, fully healed after two rounds of casts. Had did it at a night game in her junior year of HS. Unlucky kids.
> 
> An ooh what for dinner.  Little one made chicken and mac and cheese for lunch.  There was some steak left over, so maybe will do a stir fry with it.


Thank you for the mummy dust!!!  I double checked with the doctor...and we are cleared to ride the Mummy and everything else at Universal in 14 days!  Whew!!

Your DD's thumb injury sounded pretty bad too.  Gotta be careful with those growth plates.  glad it healed up well!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> A chicken and leek pie...that sounds quite delish!!
> Glad you are still being pampered!  Its easy to get used to when done so well....Maybe the foot will "hurt" for a few 'extra' days, lol!!
> 
> Yes, DD was hurting but mom came up with the perfect distraction....we went directly over to Dunkin Donuts after the appointment.  An iced coffee and some treats helped a whole bunch!



It is delicious.......more a winter dish, but always goes down well whatever the season. 

I should really enjoy the pampering more, but more keen to get back to normal now.......a couple of days doing nothing is more than enough! 

Glad she`ll be able to ride everything with no issues though, you have such a lovely trip planned Lori.......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally making a stop in!!!

I had been hoping to make a stop in all weekend, and well...I just busy doing this and that and never got to stop in lol.  Had a somewhat busy weekend...or more like just kept myself busy.  Not much else we can do yet here.  

Worked a short shift on Saturday, then came home to do a little housecleaning, cook some supper, and watch a movie.  Sunday was out shopping for groceries, did a little baking, and whipped up some supper of roast chicken in the airfryer.  Then I took the carcass, tossed in more onion, celery, carrots and some other odds and ends, and tossed that into the instant pot and made some stock.   Ended up with about large canning jars of broth.  That should keep me going for a little while again!

Other than that...not much else happening here.  DH and the boys took the boat out on it's maiden journey for the summer.  So now, it is ready for them to take Mom fishing!!!! lol.  

Heard lots in our news outlets about the CDC and the UK easing restrictions....that must feel soooooo amazing!!!!!  Hopefully soon, we will start to see some happen here too.  Vaccinations are happening fast and furious (finally) and hopefully our 2nd shots can start to happen soon enough as well.  

Well, I should run.  It's almost home time.  It's just me and the boys tonight.  DH is out of town for work until late tomorrow night.  Bbq chicken sandwiches with salad is on the menu tonight.  Quick, easy and filling.  

Stay safe and healthy everyone!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Good to hear from ya Pumpkin.  Yes, in some ways it is good to be where less restrictions.  Funny, little one said, will be weird when we finally decide to eat inside with others also seated around us. 

Ah, warm evening, so time for tea. And enjoy a piece of chocolate I picked up the other day.  And aww, hear that dove cooing quite a bit now.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> . And enjoy a piece of chocolate I picked up the other day.



You must have a lot of willpower !
Chocolate in our house disappears about 30 minutes from the time I get it home.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally making a stop in!!!
> 
> I had been hoping to make a stop in all weekend, and well...I just busy doing this and that and never got to stop in lol.  Had a somewhat busy weekend...or more like just kept myself busy.  Not much else we can do yet here.
> 
> Worked a short shift on Saturday, then came home to do a little housecleaning, cook some supper, and watch a movie.  Sunday was out shopping for groceries, did a little baking, and whipped up some supper of roast chicken in the airfryer.  Then I took the carcass, tossed in more onion, celery, carrots and some other odds and ends, and tossed that into the instant pot and made some stock.   Ended up with about large canning jars of broth.  That should keep me going for a little while again!
> 
> Other than that...not much else happening here.  DH and the boys took the boat out on it's maiden journey for the summer.  So now, it is ready for them to take Mom fishing!!!! lol.
> 
> Heard lots in our news outlets about the CDC and the UK easing restrictions....that must feel soooooo amazing!!!!!  Hopefully soon, we will start to see some happen here too.  Vaccinations are happening fast and furious (finally) and hopefully our 2nd shots can start to happen soon enough as well.
> 
> Well, I should run.  It's almost home time.  It's just me and the boys tonight.  DH is out of town for work until late tomorrow night.  Bbq chicken sandwiches with salad is on the menu tonight.  Quick, easy and filling.
> 
> Stay safe and healthy everyone!!!!



Always good to see you post Pumpkin! 

Yes, we have less restrictions now than last week.....indoor dining and being able to have a drink inside along with "careful" hugging is back.......lol......I`m so looking forward to be able to get back inside a restaurant again as soon as I get shoes on......but I agree, hopefully you`ll see some changes for the better soon too. Good news on your vaccinations that they`re on the up, that is wonderful to hear.

Love bbq chicken sandwiches.......and yes, home made chicken stock is hard to beat for flavour!! 

Hope you`re having  good week.





macraven said:


> You must have a lot of willpower !
> Chocolate in our house disappears about 30 minutes from the time I get it home.



Since Kyle gave up eating chocolate at the beginning of the year, it will sit forever in our home now.......I`m not a chocolate fan at all and Tom`s not fussed either, except at Christmas when we have an endless stream of those large tins that disappear very quickly! 

Savoury for me everytime.......except for the occasional square of very sweet white chocolate.......mmmm. 



Slept like a baby last night again. Tom said he didn`t as he`s so aware of not wanting to being anywhere near my foot......lol....bless him. But, so far so good. 

Plan to try walking a little today, just a little as I can`t get a shoe on yet, but my goodness I don`t like just sitting doing nothing. I find I`m ordering much more online at times like that than before.....or so it seems. 

I did do both our ESTA`s yesterday, without that we can`t fly into the US and it was accepted within a few minutes. They last 2 years and ours ran out earlier this year so it was time to get new ones. 

As we got our fresh eggs dropped off, poached egg for breakfast today, and turkey sandwiches for lunch. Might make a contribution to dinner, but can`t complain about the offerings so far....

I have a few birthdays this coming two weeks, so already have the cards in and will get them posted off in time and only need a few gifts that I`ve been able so far to get online. Tom can be postie for the local ones, other ones will have to be sent. 

Tuesday again.........more than halfway through May now too. 




































Have a wonderful Tuesday....... ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes,


And it’s a Tuesday for sure.  The day of the week Mac generally enjoys her Taco Bell dinner.  Have those tacos today, homies.  

I don’t eat chocolate that much, but felt like picking up a small pack of little bars. As DH said last night, is that chocolate? Why yes it is. And now it will go fast as he now knows. I do like white chocolate, but there are only both milk and dark in what I bought. I like it with a cup of tea after dinner, as it is a nice sweet chocolate treat once in a while.

And so, that Summer weather is creeping closer. While it’s 50 degrees out now, 81 is the high, so I am glad to have the AC on, in house and car. And, a woot! As weather guy this morning said we will have a full day of sun, no pesky clouds to see. Golden Eastern horizon not quite an hour ago. Ahh, sunny day with a warm afternoon, yay!

And my neighbor must have been up early too, as the lone chicken was quite loudly clucking a bit ago. They do let it in the house now. Guess it was happy to be outside it’s coop. 

Time for tea, and a yay, as yesterday, little one was out mailing bills for me, and stopped by the bakery.  We now have fresh baked bakery croissants.  Breakfast today is one of those with a little butter on it.  Perfect with tea.

A terrific Taco Tuesday homies.  Enjoy the day, and hopefully the wall to wall sunny day like me.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. 

I realized this morning that I had not pot a hold on our mail delivery for our vacation time. That has been taken care of now. 




J'aime Paris said:


> Well, I'm glad we saw the ortho...
> DD has an avulsion fracture to her finger. That means a ligament in her finger essentially pulled off a piece of bone. So the injury includes both bone and ligament.
> The doctor was very thorough with the exam, since the ligament needs to heal well for good function of her finger. It was quite painful for DD, since he needed her to move the finger, and resist movement when he pressed against it. Quite unpleasant!
> He thinks the ligament is only partially torn, since she still has function. The finger is immobilized and she will need a recheck in a month.
> Moral of the story...No more bull riding for anyone in this family!!!


 Hoping for quick healing for her. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Thank you for the mummy dust!!! I double checked with the doctor...and we are cleared to ride the Mummy and everything else at Universal in 14 days! Whew!!


Great news. Would you believe that I have never ridden the Mummy ride?



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Heard lots in our news outlets about the CDC and the UK easing restrictions....that must feel soooooo amazing!!!!! Hopefully soon, we will start to see some happen here too. Vaccinations are happening fast and furious (finally) and hopefully our 2nd shots can start to happen soon enough as well.


 Hoping your restrictions relax soon so you can travel. 



macraven said:


> You must have a lot of willpower !
> Chocolate in our house disappears about 30 minutes from the time I get it home.


 Same here. 



schumigirl said:


> Slept like a baby last night again.


 I envy you. I had weird dreams again.

I fell like I am missing some quotes, but don't have time to go back and look. Gotta get to work.

Days left:


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick morning stop in    I am for a quiet day today.   I need to spread this work out as far as I can.  

We sold our camper last night.  Someone came by to take a look at it.  They went home to discuss it.  So I went out for my walk.  While I'm just hitting my high gear, dh calls and says the couple is coming by the house to drop off a deposit on it.  So I step up my walking, and they are already at the house, waiting for me to get home.  They were super excited and had to take another look inside, take some video to show their kids.  

It makes me a little sad to sell it.  We don't use it, as now that we have the boat, we want to go fishing, and we can't pull both the camper and boat.  We did so much camping and lake life.  Our kids were raised outside in the summer doing all that fun summer stuff....camping, fishing, quading.  OH well, it is going to a young family who will love it as much we did.  It will fulfill it's camper destiny to be used and loved!!!!

I'm a little jealous.  DH is in Edmonton for meetings (which conveniently the times changed) and now he's getting see the grandbaby this morning.  I shed a few tears at my desk when he sent me a picture already this morning.  I am needing to see them again.  Only 3 weeks they come to visit for our youngest ds's grad. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Well, I'm glad we saw the ortho...
> DD has an avulsion fracture to her finger. That means a ligament in her finger essentially pulled off a piece of bone. So the injury includes both bone and ligament.
> The doctor was very thorough with the exam, since the ligament needs to heal well for good function of her finger. It was quite painful for DD, since he needed her to move the finger, and resist movement when he pressed against it. Quite unpleasant!


I hope your daughter has a speedy recovery.  I'm sure that is quite painful.  


Lynne G said:


> Funny, little one said, will be weird when we finally decide to eat inside with others also seated around us.


Yup, I already cringe when people get too close into  my bubble.  I am ready to head into a restaurant for a meal again.  Ordering a meal is NOT the same, and we will only order in pizza or burgers...if that.  Now that summer is coming, I can't wait to hit the patios and dine outside.  


macraven said:


> Chocolate in our house disappears about 30 minutes from the time I get it home


Yes.. DH has a huge sweet tooth, so sweets don't last long in our house.  I can pass on it.  But if it is a crunchy, salty snack, I will sniff that snack out at 500 feet and dive in 


schumigirl said:


> Plan to try walking a little today, just a little as I can`t get a shoe on yet, but my goodness I don`t like just sitting doing nothing. I find I`m ordering much more online at times like that than before.....or so it seems.


I hope your recovery keep going smoothly.  You will be up and around again in now time. 

Well, I should probably shuffle a few papers around and at least try to look busy   Maybe I'll stop in a little later.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally making a stop in!!!
> 
> I had been hoping to make a stop in all weekend, and well...I just busy doing this and that and never got to stop in lol.  Had a somewhat busy weekend...or more like just kept myself busy.  Not much else we can do yet here.
> 
> Worked a short shift on Saturday, then came home to do a little housecleaning, cook some supper, and watch a movie.  Sunday was out shopping for groceries, did a little baking, and whipped up some supper of roast chicken in the airfryer.  Then I took the carcass, tossed in more onion, celery, carrots and some other odds and ends, and tossed that into the instant pot and made some stock.   Ended up with about large canning jars of broth.  That should keep me going for a little while again!
> 
> Other than that...not much else happening here.  DH and the boys took the boat out on it's maiden journey for the summer.  So now, it is ready for them to take Mom fishing!!!! lol.
> 
> Heard lots in our news outlets about the CDC and the UK easing restrictions....that must feel soooooo amazing!!!!!  Hopefully soon, we will start to see some happen here too.  Vaccinations are happening fast and furious (finally) and hopefully our 2nd shots can start to happen soon enough as well.
> 
> Well, I should run.  It's almost home time.  It's just me and the boys tonight.  DH is out of town for work until late tomorrow night.  Bbq chicken sandwiches with salad is on the menu tonight.  Quick, easy and filling.
> 
> Stay safe and healthy everyone!!!!


Homemade broth is simply the best!!
Yum bbq chicken sandwiches!



schumigirl said:


> Always good to see you post Pumpkin!
> 
> Yes, we have less restrictions now than last week.....indoor dining and being able to have a drink inside along with "careful" hugging is back.......lol......I`m so looking forward to be able to get back inside a restaurant again as soon as I get shoes on......but I agree, hopefully you`ll see some changes for the better soon too. Good news on your vaccinations that they`re on the up, that is wonderful to hear.
> 
> Love bbq chicken sandwiches.......and yes, home made chicken stock is hard to beat for flavour!!
> 
> Hope you`re having  good week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Kyle gave up eating chocolate at the beginning of the year, it will sit forever in our home now.......I`m not a chocolate fan at all and Tom`s not fussed either, except at Christmas when we have an endless stream of those large tins that disappear very quickly!
> 
> Savoury for me everytime.......except for the occasional square of very sweet white chocolate.......mmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> Slept like a baby last night again. Tom said he didn`t as he`s so aware of not wanting to being anywhere near my foot......lol....bless him. But, so far so good.
> 
> Plan to try walking a little today, just a little as I can`t get a shoe on yet, but my goodness I don`t like just sitting doing nothing. I find I`m ordering much more online at times like that than before.....or so it seems.
> 
> I did do both our ESTA`s yesterday, without that we can`t fly into the US and it was accepted within a few minutes. They last 2 years and ours ran out earlier this year so it was time to get new ones.
> 
> As we got our fresh eggs dropped off, poached egg for breakfast today, and turkey sandwiches for lunch. Might make a contribution to dinner, but can`t complain about the offerings so far....
> 
> I have a few birthdays this coming two weeks, so already have the cards in and will get them posted off in time and only need a few gifts that I`ve been able so far to get online. Tom can be postie for the local ones, other ones will have to be sent.
> 
> Tuesday again.........more than halfway through May now too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday....... ​


95% of the time it's savory/salty over sweet for me too.

Glad your restrictions are continuing to ease!



Lynne G said:


> Ah yes,
> View attachment 575853
> 
> And it’s a Tuesday for sure.  The day of the week Mac generally enjoys her Taco Bell dinner.  Have those tacos today, homies.
> 
> I don’t eat chocolate that much, but felt like picking up a small pack of little bars. As DH said last night, is that chocolate? Why yes it is. And now it will go fast as he now knows. I do like white chocolate, but there are only both milk and dark in what I bought. I like it with a cup of tea after dinner, as it is a nice sweet chocolate treat once in a while.
> 
> And so, that Summer weather is creeping closer. While it’s 50 degrees out now, 81 is the high, so I am glad to have the AC on, in house and car. And, a woot! As weather guy this morning said we will have a full day of sun, no pesky clouds to see. Golden Eastern horizon not quite an hour ago. Ahh, sunny day with a warm afternoon, yay!
> 
> And my neighbor must have been up early too, as the lone chicken was quite loudly clucking a bit ago. They do let it in the house now. Guess it was happy to be outside it’s coop.
> 
> Time for tea, and a yay, as yesterday, little one was out mailing bills for me, and stopped by the bakery.  We now have fresh baked bakery croissants.  Breakfast today is one of those with a little butter on it.  Perfect with tea.
> 
> A terrific Taco Tuesday homies.  Enjoy the day, and hopefully the wall to wall sunny day like me.


Fresh baked croissants are scrumptious!!!!!  Enjoy!
Might have tacos tonight, since nothing else currently planned.  Will go to store a bit later.



Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I realized this morning that I had not pot a hold on our mail delivery for our vacation time. That has been taken care of now.
> 
> 
> Hoping for quick healing for her.
> 
> Great news. Would you believe that I have never ridden the Mummy ride?
> 
> Hoping your restrictions relax soon so you can travel.
> 
> Same here.
> 
> I envy you. I had weird dreams again.
> 
> I fell like I am missing some quotes, but don't have time to go back and look. Gotta get to work.
> 
> Days left:
> 
> View attachment 575871


Thank you for the well wishes to DD!
4 days!  have you started packing yet?



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick morning stop in    I am for a quiet day today.   I need to spread this work out as far as I can.
> 
> We sold our camper last night.  Someone came by to take a look at it.  They went home to discuss it.  So I went out for my walk.  While I'm just hitting my high gear, dh calls and says the couple is coming by the house to drop off a deposit on it.  So I step up my walking, and they are already at the house, waiting for me to get home.  They were super excited and had to take another look inside, take some video to show their kids.
> 
> It makes me a little sad to sell it.  We don't use it, as now that we have the boat, we want to go fishing, and we can't pull both the camper and boat.  We did so much camping and lake life.  Our kids were raised outside in the summer doing all that fun summer stuff....camping, fishing, quading.  OH well, it is going to a young family who will love it as much we did.  It will fulfill it's camper destiny to be used and loved!!!!
> 
> I'm a little jealous.  DH is in Edmonton for meetings (which conveniently the times changed) and now he's getting see the grandbaby this morning.  I shed a few tears at my desk when he sent me a picture already this morning.  I am needing to see them again.  Only 3 weeks they come to visit for our youngest ds's grad.
> 
> 
> I hope your daughter has a speedy recovery.  I'm sure that is quite painful.
> 
> Yup, I already cringe when people get too close into  my bubble.  I am ready to head into a restaurant for a meal again.  Ordering a meal is NOT the same, and we will only order in pizza or burgers...if that.  Now that summer is coming, I can't wait to hit the patios and dine outside.
> 
> Yes.. DH has a huge sweet tooth, so sweets don't last long in our house.  I can pass on it.  But if it is a crunchy, salty snack, I will sniff that snack out at 500 feet and dive in
> 
> I hope your recovery keep going smoothly.  You will be up and around again in now time.
> 
> Well, I should probably shuffle a few papers around and at least try to look busy   Maybe I'll stop in a little later.


Sounds like you've made some very precious memories....but new memories to come with the boat!   What do you normally catch in your area?

Hope you see the grands again soon!

Thank you for the well wishes....it's painful, but she's managing ok.







Beautiful sunny day!  Already took the dogs for a walk, and may take them again later.

I saw that Sapphire Falls re-opened today, that is so exciting!!  I really hope Strong Water Tavern will be open too.  The girls and I would love to have some apps and a drink!

Need to make a grocery run today.  Also pop by the bank and post office.  They are all within less than a mile from each other.   My chiropractor and the dry cleaners fall into this area as well.  And a few other business I visit regularly.  Makes errands quite easy!


----------



## Charade67

I am breathing a huge sigh of relief now. You may remember that last year Dh and I needed to get new life insurance policies. I got mine, but then Dh had a heart attack and became uninsurable. I thought he had a plan through the university, but I was wrong.....until today. It’s benefit enrollment time and they have offered a new life insurance policy that does not require a physical. Dh just signed up today. He now has a decent policy at a very low payment rate. It’s not judge, but will be enough to pay off the mortgage and still have some left over if he goes before I do.

Pumpkin - Congrats on the sale of the camper.

Paris - I will start packing either Thursday night or Friday. I have never been an early packer. I need to do a little bit of laundry first.

Lunch is almost over. Back to work.


----------



## Lynne G

Good to have that sorted, Charade. And yep, a last minute packet too.  I always figure, it’s not like going to a place I can’t get whatever I forgot. Around the parks there’s a store selling almost everything.  

Lunchtime walk was awesome again. So bright out, but so nice and warm. Hehe, when I came back in, AC was on.

Good to hear DD will be okay, Paris.  Sending more mummy dust get well wishes to her.  And yes, good to see SF open, as I enjoy my stay there, as pretty hotel, and SWT is a very nice place to get a drink.


----------



## schumigirl

Multi quote not working for me again tonight.....

Charade, I stil have weird and wonderful dreams, they just don`t wake me up......I bet you`re glad your DH has insurance again! 


Pumpkin........nice you sold the camper and some other family will get the use of it. We were never a camper/camping/ type of folks.......and thankfully Kyle never was either....happy to be up in the wilds but we had to have a hotel/B&B.........there`s a massive Amercian style RV in the next village to us, family who have it bought it just before Covid hit and are only now beginning to use it, it is beautiful I have to say, but doesn`t fit in some of the roads round here......lol.......

I am more than ready to be in a restaurant too. No worries as tables are far enough apart, and it just feels nicer and civilised eating in. Can`t wait. And thank you, I think I`m improving. 



Lori.......sounds a busy day, and yes, being back in Sapphire and Strong Water will be lovely......oh the choices of what to have first........ I still remind Tom of the octopus he wouldn`t eat in there with us......this from the man who would eat kidney`s if I ever bought them 





Made fish for dinner tonight. I cooked the fish, made the lemon butter sauce and Tom did everything else. It was cod loin, no skin or bone and huge chunky pieces so didn`t want them overcooked, easier to do it myself and it was lovely.  

Some Haagen Daaz for dessert with strawberries tonight.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Aaaaaannnnnddddd the rain they was in the forecast has arrived.  It is supposed to turn to wet snow tonight  I hope my lilac tree (where my lilac flowers are just starting to bud) will survive the cold. I think it will be too wet for the snow to stick...BUT it is not unusual for Mother Nature to throw us one last middle finger of snowfall  



J'aime Paris said:


> Sounds like you've made some very precious memories....but new memories to come with the boat! What do you normally catch in your area?


We are lake fisher -people.  So we mostly catch northern pike ( those we release as the water gets too warm here and they are not good to eat) walleye, perch, brown and rainbow trout.  If we fished in the rivers coming out of the rockies, we could catch more varieties of trout.  But we stick to the lakes.  If the boat moves....This momma is almost always in there with my fishing rod in hand lol.  And yes, I bait and take off my own fish - except Jack/northern pike.  I don't touch them lol.  


Charade67 said:


> I am breathing a huge sigh of relief now. You may remember that last year Dh and I needed to get new life insurance policies. I got mine, but then Dh had a heart attack and became uninsurable. I thought he had a plan through the university, but I was wrong.....until today. It’s benefit enrollment time and they have offered a new life insurance policy that does not require a physical. Dh just signed up today. He now has a decent policy at a very low payment rate. It’s not judge, but will be enough to pay off the mortgage and still have some left over if he goes before I do.


That is one of those things in life that we need.  I am glad you have it now.  It cringe at the situation it caused when my mil passed.  It made me sit my parents down and find out alllllllllllllllllllllll the information and make sure things were covered that needed to be covered.  IT was a MESS when mil passed away.  Huge a huge life lesson.   


schumigirl said:


> Pumpkin........nice you sold the camper and some other family will get the use of it. We were never a camper/camping/ type of folks.......and thankfully Kyle never was either....happy to be up in the wilds but we had to have a hotel/B&B.........there`s a massive Amercian style RV in the next village to us, family who have it bought it just before Covid hit and are only now beginning to use it, it is beautiful I have to say, but doesn`t fit in some of the roads round here......lol.......


HAhahahaha.  There are lots of those around here too.  Ours was big enough - 27 feet with no slide.  Those were too expensive when we purchased this one.  It was in immaculate condition as we only slept and showered in it.   We didn't want the house on wheels.  That's not why we go camping!!!!!  You go camping to enjoy the outdoors.  We are on the lookout for a truck camper now...so we can still do our camping and fishing.  We live in such a beautiful part of the country, we love to take advantage of it and do things other people can't.  For now if we want to camp...we will take the tent.  

Well...I should head out and pick up some lunch.  I just hate going out in the rain. 

Have a great day Hommies!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Aaaaaannnnnddddd the rain they was in the forecast has arrived.  It is supposed to turn to wet snow tonight  I hope my lilac tree (where my lilac flowers are just starting to bud) will survive the cold. I think it will be too wet for the snow to stick...BUT it is not unusual for Mother Nature to throw us one last middle finger of snowfall
> 
> 
> We are lake fisher -people.  So we mostly catch northern pike ( those we release as the water gets too warm here and they are not good to eat) walleye, perch, brown and rainbow trout.  If we fished in the rivers coming out of the rockies, we could catch more varieties of trout.  But we stick to the lakes.  If the boat moves....This momma is almost always in there with my fishing rod in hand lol.  And yes, I bait and take off my own fish - except Jack/northern pike.  I don't touch them lol.
> 
> That is one of those things in life that we need.  I am glad you have it now.  It cringe at the situation it caused when my mil passed.  It made me sit my parents down and find out alllllllllllllllllllllll the information and make sure things were covered that needed to be covered.  IT was a MESS when mil passed away.  Huge a huge life lesson.
> 
> HAhahahaha.  There are lots of those around here too.  Ours was big enough - 27 feet with no slide.  Those were too expensive when we purchased this one.  It was in immaculate condition as we only slept and showered in it.   We didn't want the house on wheels.  That's not why we go camping!!!!!  You go camping to enjoy the outdoors.  We are on the lookout for a truck camper now...so we can still do our camping and fishing.  We live in such a beautiful part of the country, we love to take advantage of it and do things other people can't.  For now if we want to camp...we will take the tent.
> 
> Well...I should head out and pick up some lunch.  I just hate going out in the rain.
> 
> Have a great day Hommies!!!!



You have snow??? I thought we were bad with hailstones last week.....

We enjoy the outdoors and certainly did lots when Kyle was younger, but we were always teased for not "roughing it" and camping.......sleeping in a tent was never my idea of fun, as you said you can have fun without needing to do that. 

And certainly we have some gorgeous places over here, especially back home in Scotland....avoiding the midges of course.......




A couple of our friends have decided to move up to near the border between Scotland and England......beautiful little place, and we already know someone who lives up there, haven`t seen them in a while though. I`m quite surprised really as I didn`t think they`d ever move away from London. But, he has decided to retire, I think covid fatigue has set in with him and he`s had enough. 

Seems to be hitting a few people around.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> We enjoy the outdoors and certainly did lots when Kyle was younger, but we were always teased for not "roughing it" and camping.......sleeping in a tent was never my idea of fun, as you said you can have fun without needing to do that.
> 
> And certainly we have some gorgeous places over here, especially back home in Scotland....avoiding the midges of course.......


Some day....we will explore that part of the world.  It is on our bucket list!!!!!  

Camping/Tenting is not for everyone.  If it's cold and rainy....TAKE ME HOME!!!!  Nope....not doing it lol.  I just love to vacation!!!!  Whether it's a little weekend getaway camping/fishing, a couple of nights in the big city, an all inclusive warm destination, or a theme park.  I want to do it alllllllll!!!!  I need to win the lottery to visit all the places I want to explore in the world lol.  

And yes...we can get snow in May...I remember one year when I was young...about 8 or 9...we were writing June finals and we got snow.  The farmers were NOT happy.  Snow and crops don't mix well.  I'll have to ask my dad about that now.  That will be a good topic for our next phone chat.


----------



## macraven

Did I miss charades count down picture?
How many more wake ups for her before her trip begins ?


----------



## Charade67

I had a geeky countdown picture this morning. Here it is again.


----------



## macraven

Sorry charade,I must have missed it when you first posted it
Thanks for showing it again!

Not long before it’s vacation time for you!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Some day....we will explore that part of the world.  It is on our bucket list!!!!!
> 
> Camping/Tenting is not for everyone.  If it's cold and rainy....TAKE ME HOME!!!!  Nope....not doing it lol.  I just love to vacation!!!!  Whether it's a little weekend getaway camping/fishing, a couple of nights in the big city, an all inclusive warm destination, or a theme park.  I want to do it alllllllll!!!!  I need to win the lottery to visit all the places I want to explore in the world lol.
> 
> And yes...we can get snow in May...I remember one year when I was young...about 8 or 9...we were writing June finals and we got snow.  The farmers were NOT happy.  Snow and crops don't mix well.  I'll have to ask my dad about that now.  That will be a good topic for our next phone chat.



Scotland is so beautiful. When the weather is ideal, there is no place as stunningly beautiful on the planet, IMO of course.......you`d love the variety of terrain there, mountains and lochs that will mesmerise you and some of the friendliest people on earth. And some of the best Aberdeen Angus steaks and seafood in the world.

I hear you on the travel. Apart from America of which there are many places I`d love to see, we`ve done as much in Europe as we want to and with the exceptins of Switzerland and Austria, I doubt we`d go back no to many places. But we love little getaways too.....we finally got our Scotland trip booked last week as it had to be postponed due to my foot issue and I`m so looking forward to that especially as we`ll see family. But, we love travelling and do miss it. Never been to Canada either and there are a couple of places I`d like to see there too. 

We`ve had snow in May before and apparently once in July in the early 1980`s of which I do not remember.....much prefer to remember our warmer weather! But, yes, hope it doesn`t last for you.......




Big hello to @tink1957......  

We miss you posting Vicki and hope you are all doing ok... 




Sun is shining this morning again, but again, rain forecast for this afternoon.......our plants and trees are certainly looking very lush, full and very green this time of year as we have had an awful lot of rain these past months. 

Going out a drive this morning, I can get a loose sandal on so that`ll do for today and we`ll go sit along the front just for a bit so I can say I`ve left the house. 

Poached egg time first.....then no idea, but I can help with food now so I will. No other real plans today other than a few phone calls and we might drop in on a friend for a cup of tea this morning. 

And hopefully we have a heatwave coming soon......again, will believe it when I see it......or wait half an hour and read another news story that we have to have an arctic blast hit us which is more likely. 

Time for tea.......





























Happy Wine Wednesday     ​


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Wednesday is here, and so is the camel.  Seems he’s ready for our, what the weather lady said on the morning news, a taste of Summer temps. And I’m happy the warmer weather is finally here.  And almost a week with no rain, as first rain chances this week are on Friday.  And that makes sense, as I will be a slower moving homie on Friday, as will be enjoying that extra day of relaxing.  

Yay, Schumi out of the house today. Take it easy Schumi, as no need to have shoes on until your are more healed. But nice you could get a sandal on enough to hopefully enjoyed sitting in the garden, having some breakfast tea. Sending mummy dust well wishes.

And woot, as already 57 out, with 88 degrees the high. And ooh, another golden sunrise on that horizon just past 5:30 this morning. I do enjoy waking up in the not so dark, and then the sun makes it much brighter out. And another day of wall to wall sunny skies. Another woot for today’s forecast. And brr, hope Pumpkin’s snow is just flurries, and it doesn’t stick around. Have to say, while we have had snow in April before, I don’t remember any in May. Though it could have been. Some Mays we have still had the heater on, but other Mays, we have had the AC on already. The first half of this May certainly had the heater on, with highs not much above freezing, and some very cool feeling rain. 

And so, with a single clucking from neighboring chicken, I’m in need of a refill in my tea cup. And ugh, seems I had a whole box of those graham crackers, but the box is empty this morning.  No matter, I had bought little one a mini pizzelle maker, and yum, she made quite a few last night. Now they also go perfect with tea.  Time to nibble on a few of those cookies before they also disappear.  

A most Wonderful Wednesday to all the homies.  And smile, sunglasses should be needed today, and every day.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning, Running late again. I thought I had set an alarm, but didn't. I woke up 30 minutes after I wanted.  Just tossed ingredients in the crockpot to make white bean chicken chili - B's request. Now I gotta get to work. Hoping these next 2 workdays are quiet. 

Getting so close now. It's a magic number.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot for the three day countdown for Charade!


----------



## macraven

Wish I could be as excited as lynne is
Had the air off some this past week but put it back on at 6 this morning

When I lived up north, I was thrilled when the temps would be high
We had lived near Lake Michigan which kept out temps low during the summer (but with some exceptions)

This is the first time since we moved south that it’s not humid and hot in the spring.

charade is making beans for dinner
Everyone meet at her house at 5 for supper
Bring your own spoon ( and beano tablets)


----------



## Charade67

Not too happy about the temps for my trip. Oh well, at least there’s not rain in the forecast.


----------



## macraven

Hat and sunscreen will be your friend ...


----------



## Charade67

Also lots of water and Tylenol. I tend to get bad headaches in the heat.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick stop in!!!!

Woke up to no snow this morning.  I figured as much with how much rain we got yesterday.  But...they did get some snow south of us.  DD was out shoveling off their deck this morning as gd wanted to go outside to play, and the dogs also needed to go outside as well lol.  I am just glad it wasn't us lol.  

Woke up with a massive migraine again.  Probably due to the temperature swings happening again.  Warm to cold, then cold to warm again.  It is hard on my head at times.  



schumigirl said:


> Going out a drive this morning, I can get a loose sandal on so that`ll do for today and we`ll go sit along the front just for a bit so I can say I`ve left the house.


I am glad you can get out for a little bit.  It feels good to get out of our little bubble.  Enjoy that time...and make sure you rest too (said in a Momma voice   )


Lynne G said:


> And woot, as already 57 out, with 88 degrees the high. And ooh, another golden sunrise on that horizon just past 5:30 this morning. I do enjoy waking up in the not so dark, and then the sun makes it much brighter out. And another day of wall to wall sunny skies. Another woot for today’s forecast.


Woot Woot...warm weather is in your forecast!!!  Enjoy those temps!!!!!


Charade67 said:


> Getting so close now. It's a magic number.


It's getting sooooo close now!!!!  Have you started the packing yet?  That's part of the fun!!!!!!

Well, I should get this pile of papers to the scanner and sent into AP.  

Have a great and safe day Homies!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

My new shoe.  Now I realize why my foot hurt so much during last trip to MCO.  Dr had said remote chance of it on prior appt early April. Start PT next week for the soft tissue part of things, bone should heal in 6 weeks.  Funny thing, my middle DS has work accident & fractured his foot when I was away.  His the left, mine the right, between the two of us we have a ‘good set’ lol






Made dinner early today while i was still fresh, my version of jambalaya. No okra need apply.



schumigirl said:


> Laying along a sofa with feet up. Being quite spoiled and pampered, one could get used to this. Reading a book and watching Dial M for Murder



Expect the family will have to duct



schumigirl said:


> Hope DD finger is ok......that`s how Kyle ended up needing back surgery when he was 18....coming off a bucking bronco.....ironic it was during health week at college months before he started University......hope she`s not in too much pain!


Never knew the ‘cause’ of that, poor Kyle.  Another great story for him to share going forward though


Robo56 said:


> We are all looking forward to the wedding. So good to look forward to something to celebrate.


So exciting for you all


Robo56 said:


> and saw their waiter in there and the waiter did not wash his hands before he left the restroom. Nephew told my sister and they told manager. Manger delivered their food.


Oh, so gross to hear


Robo56 said:


> You are a saint.


Far from it lol, at this stage of the game i’m Just trying to do good going forward as much as I can


Robo56 said:


> The shower was Tiffany themed.


You truly missed your calling as an event planner, perfection


Robo56 said:


> Granddaughter stopped by yesterday and surprised me with a bouquet of roses. That was an unexpected surprise and so sweet of her.


Aw, how thoughtful. The nut didn’t fall from the tree there


J'aime Paris said:


> He thinks the ligament is only partially torn, since she still has function. The finger is immobilized and she will need a recheck in a month.


Poor kid, best wishes for a speedy recovery for her


schumigirl said:


> And all from scratch.....Tom makes better pastry than I do!


Interesting.  I’m not a fancy baker.  Think it has a large part to do with one’s patience and analytical thinking process.


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, little one broke bone in her thumb and had a crack in her hand’s growth plate when fell oddly on soccer field. Luckily, fully healed after two rounds of casts.


My youngest DS in jr HS found himself as a running back on the bottom of a huge pile. His foot impacted for over a year, growth plate etc.needed a lot of PT to bring the leg back into same shape after casts removed...looked like a little twig.  End of football, back onto soccer


Pumpkin1172 said:


> whipped up some supper of roast chicken in the airfryer


New convert, never thought of trying a whole chicken.  Inspiration


schumigirl said:


> Slept like a baby last night again. Tom said he didn`t as he`s so aware of not wanting to being anywhere near my foot......lol....bless him. But, so far so good.
> 
> Plan to try walking a little today, just a little as I can`t get a shoe on yet, but my goodness I don`t like just sitting doing nothing. I find I`m ordering much more online at times like that than before.....or so it seems.


Sit girl, sit!  Don’t be a bad patient 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> It makes me a little sad to sell it. We don't use it, as now that we have the boat, we want to go fishing, and we can't pull both the camper and boat. We did so much camping and lake life. Our kids were raised outside in the summer doing all that fun summer stuff....camping, fishing, quading. OH well, it is going to a young family who will love it as much we did. It will fulfill it's camper destiny to be used and loved!!!!


Think of it as ‘rehoming’ it


J'aime Paris said:


> Homemade broth is simply the best!!


Nothing like waking up wet from an unexpected snow managing to soak the ground cover
[





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Camping/Tenting is not for everyone. If it's cold and rainy....TAKE ME HOME!!!! Nope....not doing it lol. I just love to vacation!!!!


It was all we could afford for multiple Trips when my kids were little, many happy memories.



Charade67 said:


> Not too happy about the temps for my trip. Oh well, at least there’s not rain in the forecast.
> 
> View attachment 576195


Hate to say it...look at the real feel.  Do you have one of the microfiber towels to wet & wear around your neck.  Really, a life saver in the summer heat.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Woke up with a massive migraine again. Probably due to the temperature swings happening again. Warm to cold, then cold to warm again. It is hard on my head at times.


that stinks. My youngest had 3 in last five days.  No idea temp fluctuations could trigger.


----------



## Lynne G

2bd shot done and so far little soreness in arm.  So nice to be outside and no need for mask in 2 weeks.  We are looking forward to our mini NYC trip.  Interestingly, Amtrak said they are going to have full trains by the end of this month, and if you needed to change train as too crowded for ya, can do 1 time.  Percentage our train is full? 10 percent as of  now.  We are not worried, as train has 2 seats per side.  So no one will be seated next to us.  Maybe across the aisle from us, at the most.  

Pumpkin, glad to hear no snow, and hope headache is no more.

Keisha, ack, the foot, and eh, not a fan of that food.  Not a fan of most that comes from water.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Charade67 said:


> I am breathing a huge sigh of relief now. You may remember that last year Dh and I needed to get new life insurance policies. I got mine, but then Dh had a heart attack and became uninsurable. I thought he had a plan through the university, but I was wrong.....until today. It’s benefit enrollment time and they have offered a new life insurance policy that does not require a physical. Dh just signed up today. He now has a decent policy at a very low payment rate. It’s not judge, but will be enough to pay off the mortgage and still have some left over if he goes before I do.
> 
> Pumpkin - Congrats on the sale of the camper.
> 
> Paris - I will start packing either Thursday night or Friday. I have never been an early packer. I need to do a little bit of laundry first.
> 
> Lunch is almost over. Back to work.


Glad you got the policy sorted for your DH!

I always start packing about 3-4 days early.  I think it;s the excitement that starts me packing!



Lynne G said:


> Good to have that sorted, Charade. And yep, a last minute packet too.  I always figure, it’s not like going to a place I can’t get whatever I forgot. Around the parks there’s a store selling almost everything.
> 
> Lunchtime walk was awesome again. So bright out, but so nice and warm. Hehe, when I came back in, AC was on.
> 
> Good to hear DD will be okay, Paris.  Sending more mummy dust get well wishes to her.  And yes, good to see SF open, as I enjoy my stay there, as pretty hotel, and SWT is a very nice place to get a drink.


Thank you again.
And I'm very excited to go to SF!



schumigirl said:


> Multi quote not working for me again tonight.....
> 
> Charade, I stil have weird and wonderful dreams, they just don`t wake me up......I bet you`re glad your DH has insurance again!
> 
> 
> Pumpkin........nice you sold the camper and some other family will get the use of it. We were never a camper/camping/ type of folks.......and thankfully Kyle never was either....happy to be up in the wilds but we had to have a hotel/B&B.........there`s a massive Amercian style RV in the next village to us, family who have it bought it just before Covid hit and are only now beginning to use it, it is beautiful I have to say, but doesn`t fit in some of the roads round here......lol.......
> 
> I am more than ready to be in a restaurant too. No worries as tables are far enough apart, and it just feels nicer and civilised eating in. Can`t wait. And thank you, I think I`m improving.
> 
> 
> 
> Lori.......sounds a busy day, and yes, being back in Sapphire and Strong Water will be lovely......oh the choices of what to have first........ I still remind Tom of the octopus he wouldn`t eat in there with us......this from the man who would eat kidney`s if I ever bought them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made fish for dinner tonight. I cooked the fish, made the lemon butter sauce and Tom did everything else. It was cod loin, no skin or bone and huge chunky pieces so didn`t want them overcooked, easier to do it myself and it was lovely.
> 
> Some Haagen Daaz for dessert with strawberries tonight.


I'll take some pictures of what we order in SW Tavern and send them to you!!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Aaaaaannnnnddddd the rain they was in the forecast has arrived.  It is supposed to turn to wet snow tonight  I hope my lilac tree (where my lilac flowers are just starting to bud) will survive the cold. I think it will be too wet for the snow to stick...BUT it is not unusual for Mother Nature to throw us one last middle finger of snowfall
> 
> 
> We are lake fisher -people.  So we mostly catch northern pike ( those we release as the water gets too warm here and they are not good to eat) walleye, perch, brown and rainbow trout.  If we fished in the rivers coming out of the rockies, we could catch more varieties of trout.  But we stick to the lakes.  If the boat moves....This momma is almost always in there with my fishing rod in hand lol.  And yes, I bait and take off my own fish - except Jack/northern pike.  I don't touch them lol.
> 
> That is one of those things in life that we need.  I am glad you have it now.  It cringe at the situation it caused when my mil passed.  It made me sit my parents down and find out alllllllllllllllllllllll the information and make sure things were covered that needed to be covered.  IT was a MESS when mil passed away.  Huge a huge life lesson.
> 
> HAhahahaha.  There are lots of those around here too.  Ours was big enough - 27 feet with no slide.  Those were too expensive when we purchased this one.  It was in immaculate condition as we only slept and showered in it.   We didn't want the house on wheels.  That's not why we go camping!!!!!  You go camping to enjoy the outdoors.  We are on the lookout for a truck camper now...so we can still do our camping and fishing.  We live in such a beautiful part of the country, we love to take advantage of it and do things other people can't.  For now if we want to camp...we will take the tent.
> 
> Well...I should head out and pick up some lunch.  I just hate going out in the rain.
> 
> Have a great day Hommies!!!!


Sounds like awesome fishing!  We catch walleye, northern, perch and blue gill mainly.  I love a well made blue gill!

We are not out of the woods for snow showers either....perish the thought!!




schumigirl said:


> Scotland is so beautiful. When the weather is ideal, there is no place as stunningly beautiful on the planet, IMO of course.......you`d love the variety of terrain there, mountains and lochs that will mesmerise you and some of the friendliest people on earth. And some of the best Aberdeen Angus steaks and seafood in the world.
> 
> I hear you on the travel. Apart from America of which there are many places I`d love to see, we`ve done as much in Europe as we want to and with the exceptins of Switzerland and Austria, I doubt we`d go back no to many places. But we love little getaways too.....we finally got our Scotland trip booked last week as it had to be postponed due to my foot issue and I`m so looking forward to that especially as we`ll see family. But, we love travelling and do miss it. Never been to Canada either and there are a couple of places I`d like to see there too.
> 
> We`ve had snow in May before and apparently once in July in the early 1980`s of which I do not remember.....much prefer to remember our warmer weather! But, yes, hope it doesn`t last for you.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big hello to @tink1957......
> 
> We miss you posting Vicki and hope you are all doing ok...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun is shining this morning again, but again, rain forecast for this afternoon.......our plants and trees are certainly looking very lush, full and very green this time of year as we have had an awful lot of rain these past months.
> 
> Going out a drive this morning, I can get a loose sandal on so that`ll do for today and we`ll go sit along the front just for a bit so I can say I`ve left the house.
> 
> Poached egg time first.....then no idea, but I can help with food now so I will. No other real plans today other than a few phone calls and we might drop in on a friend for a cup of tea this morning.
> 
> And hopefully we have a heatwave coming soon......again, will believe it when I see it......or wait half an hour and read another news story that we have to have an arctic blast hit us which is more likely.
> 
> Time for tea.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wine Wednesday     ​


Scotland is on my travel list.....expect a meet up when that happens!!




Lynne G said:


> View attachment 576158
> 
> Woot!  Wednesday is here, and so is the camel.  Seems he’s ready for our, what the weather lady said on the morning news, a taste of Summer temps. And I’m happy the warmer weather is finally here.  And almost a week with no rain, as first rain chances this week are on Friday.  And that makes sense, as I will be a slower moving homie on Friday, as will be enjoying that extra day of relaxing.
> 
> Yay, Schumi out of the house today. Take it easy Schumi, as no need to have shoes on until your are more healed. But nice you could get a sandal on enough to hopefully enjoyed sitting in the garden, having some breakfast tea. Sending mummy dust well wishes.
> 
> And woot, as already 57 out, with 88 degrees the high. And ooh, another golden sunrise on that horizon just past 5:30 this morning. I do enjoy waking up in the not so dark, and then the sun makes it much brighter out. And another day of wall to wall sunny skies. Another woot for today’s forecast. And brr, hope Pumpkin’s snow is just flurries, and it doesn’t stick around. Have to say, while we have had snow in April before, I don’t remember any in May. Though it could have been. Some Mays we have still had the heater on, but other Mays, we have had the AC on already. The first half of this May certainly had the heater on, with highs not much above freezing, and some very cool feeling rain.
> 
> And so, with a single clucking from neighboring chicken, I’m in need of a refill in my tea cup. And ugh, seems I had a whole box of those graham crackers, but the box is empty this morning.  No matter, I had bought little one a mini pizzelle maker, and yum, she made quite a few last night. Now they also go perfect with tea.  Time to nibble on a few of those cookies before they also disappear.
> 
> A most Wonderful Wednesday to all the homies.  And smile, sunglasses should be needed today, and every day.


Sounds like an incredible outdoors day!
A pizzelle maker would be fun!  Bet they were yummy!



Charade67 said:


> Good morning, Running late again. I thought I had set an alarm, but didn't. I woke up 30 minutes after I wanted.  Just tossed ingredients in the crockpot to make white bean chicken chili - B's request. Now I gotta get to work. Hoping these next 2 workdays are quiet.
> 
> Getting so close now. It's a magic number.
> 
> View attachment 576174


This reminds me of Schoolhouse Rock!!



Charade67 said:


> Not too happy about the temps for my trip. Oh well, at least there’s not rain in the forecast.
> 
> View attachment 576195


97 is surely getting hot!  No rain is great tho!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick stop in!!!!
> 
> Woke up to no snow this morning.  I figured as much with how much rain we got yesterday.  But...they did get some snow south of us.  DD was out shoveling off their deck this morning as gd wanted to go outside to play, and the dogs also needed to go outside as well lol.  I am just glad it wasn't us lol.
> 
> Woke up with a massive migraine again.  Probably due to the temperature swings happening again.  Warm to cold, then cold to warm again.  It is hard on my head at times.
> 
> 
> I am glad you can get out for a little bit.  It feels good to get out of our little bubble.  Enjoy that time...and make sure you rest too (said in a Momma voice   )
> 
> Woot Woot...warm weather is in your forecast!!!  Enjoy those temps!!!!!
> 
> It's getting sooooo close now!!!!  Have you started the packing yet?  That's part of the fun!!!!!!
> 
> Well, I should get this pile of papers to the scanner and sent into AP.
> 
> Have a great and safe day Homies!!!!


Sorry about your migraine!   My MIL used to get terrible weather related migraines....no fun at all.
Hope it goes away quickly!



keishashadow said:


> Expect the family will have to duct
> 
> 
> Never knew the ‘cause’ of that, poor Kyle.  Another great story for him to share going forward though
> 
> So exciting for you all
> 
> Oh, so gross to hear
> 
> Far from it lol, at this stage of the game i’m Just trying to do good going forward as much as I can
> 
> You truly missed your calling as an event planner, perfection
> 
> Aw, how thoughtful. The nut didn’t fall from the tree there
> 
> Poor kid, best wishes for a speedy recovery for her
> 
> Interesting.  I’m not a fancy baker.  Think it has a large part to do with one’s patience and analytical thinking process.
> 
> My youngest DS in jr HS found himself as a running back on the bottom of a huge pile. His foot impacted for over a year, growth plate etc.needed a lot of PT to bring the leg back into same shape after casts removed...looked like a little twig.  End of football, back onto soccer
> 
> New convert, never thought of trying a whole chicken.  Inspiration
> 
> Sit girl, sit!  Don’t be a bad patient
> 
> Think of it as ‘rehoming’ it
> 
> Nothing like waking up wet from an unexpected snow managing to soak the ground cover
> [
> It was all we could afford for multiple Trips when my kids were little, many happy memories.
> 
> 
> Hate to say it...look at the real feel.  Do you have one of the microfiber towels to wet & wear around your neck.  Really, a life saver in the summer heat.
> 
> that stinks. My youngest ha


DD will be good....just takes some time to heal.  At least no disruption to our trip!

Your poor foot!  Hopefully it will be feeling good as new soon!!

And your jambalaya looks great!!




DD and had our nails done today.  Well, she had 9 done!  Got them all pretty for graduation on Sunday.
I steamed DDs gown last night, and may do a 'touch up' the morning of.  Even her gown on a hanger got me a little misty eyed.  What the heck??  I'm turning into an emotional puddle in my ole age!

Both condo sales are final...done and done!!  And the parking space too.
There is still quite a lot of work to do.  I agreed to facilitate the transition of our 40+ reservations that are booked between now and mid August.  I want to make sure all the guests are well taken care of with no troubles.  In a perfect world, that will be finished before my trip to UO, so I have nothing to worry about.

Going to the ophthalmologist this afternoon.  I'm not a fan of anybody messing with my eyes.  Hate the puff of air, hate the dilation.  I couldn't get contact lenses, after repeatedly trying...since I won't even touch my own eyes, lol!  So this is shaping up to be great fun...


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks Lynne....doing much better today. Weather sounds lovely, and your NY trip is just around the corner too.


Charade.....countdown gets better every day! Those temps look great to me, but can understand your concern with headaches and so on.


mac....can I bring my own dinner to Charade`s? I don`t eat any kind of bean.....not a fan at all!

Your weather will have us all jealous before too long.....yours is hard to beat!


Pumpkin.......glad the snow didn`t come to anything for you.......and yes, I`ll take it easy.....thank you.....


Janet....that looks like something I`d enjoy very much!!! Anything with seafood in works for me........And agree about okra.....what the heck is that all about!!

I didn`t tell you how Kyle hurt his back?? Yes, landed on fresh air......lol......and er, yes, we did walk today......wasn`t planned, but it was so gorgeous.....now I have the bug as I can walk not too bad......lol.....that duct tape may be needed as Kyle was reminding me to not to walk too far! I think I am a bad patient.....lol......I do want to go back out tomorrow.......lol.....

Oh PT starts next week? Meantime take it easy too....... 




Lori......oh yes, I can`t wait to see what you order!! I would definitely drive up to Scotland if you were going and be part tour guide for you......what a blast!!

Glad the condo`s are all sorted now, you`ll be glad to get that all finalised and guests will appreciate the work you`ve put in to make sure their bookings are still intact. Good luck with the eye checks.....yes, no contacts for any of us either......couldn`t do it, happy to stick with glasses.

Oh nothing wrong with being emotional. And that is a perfect reason to be so I think.....she`ll be so beautiful.






Yes, it was a stunningly beautiful morning here, so instead of just sitting looking at the sea, we drove down and parked and I managed to walk about 40 minutes. I did have on my "posh crocs" lol......so not ideal for long walks, but did ok as it didn`t touch the dressing still on. It was warm and sunny and could have walked longer but think Tom was thinking I`d done enough....he was probably right. 

After lunch went to a friends house for the afternoon but poor doggies had to be kept away as they would have been on my foot. Bless them, they looked a little bewildered. But two of them love sitting on folks bare feet, so they had to stay away. Nice afternoon though sitting outside......

Dinner was late, but very nice as we made balsamic honey chicken together, went down well.

Now watching final 2 episodes of a tv show called The Pact. It`s very good, set in Wales and very atmospheric.


----------



## Charade67

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Woke up to no snow this morning. I figured as much with how much rain we got yesterday. But...they did get some snow south of us. DD was out shoveling off their deck this morning as gd wanted to go outside to play, and the dogs also needed to go outside as well lol. I am just glad it wasn't us lol.


 I can’t even comprehend snow this time of year. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's getting sooooo close now!!!! Have you started the packing yet? That's part of the fun!!!!!!


 Not yet. I’m a last minute packer. 



keishashadow said:


> My new shoe. Now I realize why my foot hurt so much during last trip to MCO. Dr had said remote chance of it on prior appt early April. Start PT next week for the soft tissue part of things, bone should heal in 6 weeks. Funny thing, my middle DS has work accident & fractured his foot when I was away. His the left, mine the right, between the two of us we have a ‘good set’ lol


 Hoping for quick healing. 



keishashadow said:


> Hate to say it...look at the real feel. Do you have one of the microfiber towels to wet & wear around your neck. Really, a life saver in the summer heat.


 We don’t have those. Do you know if WDW sells them? I don’t know if I can find them locally before we leave. 



Lynne G said:


> 2bd shot done and so far little soreness in arm.


 Hoping that’s the only side effect 



J'aime Paris said:


> I always start packing about 3-4 days early. I think it;s the excitement that starts me packing!


 I’m last minute. 



J'aime Paris said:


> This reminds me of Schoolhouse Rock!!


 That’s exactly where it is from. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Both condo sales are final...done and done!! And the parking space too.


 Congrats!



J'aime Paris said:


> Going to the ophthalmologist this afternoon. I'm not a fan of anybody messing with my eyes. Hate the puff of air, hate the dilation. I couldn't get contact lenses, after repeatedly trying...since I won't even touch my own eyes, lol! So this is shaping up to be great fun...


I miss wearing contacts. I stopped wearing them several years ago when my eyes started getting dry.

I need to do a little laundry before we leave. I think we have everything we need for the trip. I also want to make sure the house is clean when we get home.


----------



## Robo56

Good Wednesday evening Sans family 

Sitting in my favorite spot looking out the window and glancing at the Dis.




Charade67 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. You did a great job.



Thank you.




macraven said:


> Robbie
> You missed your calling in life
> Wedding Planner could be your second profession
> 
> All the extra touches you did for the wedding shower is fabulous!
> 
> June brides .... are in a special category their own!
> Weather is lovely always in June
> 
> Wishing years of happiness for your niece and her soon to be Mr
> 
> Thanks for including all the lovely pictures of the shower




Thank you Mac for your lovely wishes for granddaughters upcoming wedding in June.

I enjoyed doing the shower and decorations.



schumigirl said:


> Robbie, that is absolutely beautiful. Completely stunning and I can see your granddaughter loving what you did. As mac says, you could do this professionally.
> 
> The Tiffany theme is classic and you did them proud. And now, on to the wedding!!
> 
> Lovely of her to get you those flowers as a thank you. Lovely, well mannered young lady. And always nice to spend time with her too, car journey sounds fun!



Thank you Carole. Mariah and I have  always enjoyed visiting Tiffany at Mall at Millenia for a few trinkets on our vacations to Universal. You actually played a big part in that you know. You shared your information on your trip report about Mall at Millenia and we have been going there every since. We do so enjoy shopping at the Mall there. They have the nicest shops, but Tiffany is our favorite.

She is such a sweetheart and very thoughtful. Thank you for your lovely comments about her.




schumigirl said:


> Thank you for the kind wishes too......I`m doing good. Yes, my son was taught to cook at a very young age, no excuses not to teach them how to cook. So many can`t today or won`t, and he was making things that were excellent when some of his friends were opening cans of soup or making grilled sandwiches......they always enjoyed coming here for food!



So good Kyle enjoys cooking. He sounds like he is such a wonderful son. I bet his friends enjoyed coming there for all your goodies. You are a great cook. You always talk about the yummy food you prepare.




J'aime Paris said:


> OMG, Robo.....BRAVO!!!
> Elegant, classic and simply beautiful!!! That is one gorgeous table and you obviously made your granddaughter very happy.
> So nice she showed her appreciation to you with flowers!



Thank you. She really liked her shower. 





J'aime Paris said:


> The doctor was very thorough with the exam, since the ligament needs to heal well for good function of her finger. It was quite painful for DD, since he needed her to move the finger, and resist movement when he pressed against it. Quite unpleasant!
> He thinks the ligament is only partially torn, since she still has function. The finger is immobilized and she will need a recheck in a month.
> Moral of the story...No more bull riding for anyone in this family!!!



Sending lots of get well wishes to your daughter. At least you know what the damage is and now it’s time to allow the healing to begin.





Lynne G said:


> I don’t eat chocolate that much, but felt like picking up a small pack of little bars. As DH said last night, is that chocolate? Why yes it is. And now it will go fast as he now knows. I do like white chocolate, but there are only both milk and dark in what I bought. I like it with a cup of tea after dinner, as it is a nice sweet chocolate treat once in a while.



I do like a small piece of chocolate now and then. I always like to see how some people come up with creative ways to use it in desserts.





J'aime Paris said:


> I saw that Sapphire Falls re-opened today, that is so exciting!! I really hope Strong Water Tavern will be open too. The girls and I would love to have some apps and a drink!



Great to hear they have opened again. You have a countdown to your upcoming trip also.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Aaaaaannnnnddddd the rain they was in the forecast has arrived. It is supposed to turn to wet snow tonight  I hope my lilac tree (where my lilac flowers are just starting to bud) will survive the cold. I think it will be too wet for the snow to stick...BUT it is not unusual for Mother Nature to throw us one last middle finger of snowfall



Snow...............a dirty 4 letter weather word especially in May. We have had a very cool May here.




schumigirl said:


> We enjoy the outdoors and certainly did lots when Kyle was younger, but we were always teased for not "roughing it" and camping.......sleeping in a tent was never my idea of fun, as you said you can have fun without needing to do that.



LOL.......my idea of roughing it is a walk in the woods then returning to a 4 to 5 star hotel for a hot shower and a good meal.

That being said I will fully admit I have visited my younger sisters camp sites a few times and had a wonderful time.




Charade67 said:


> Getting so close now. It's a magic number.



Awesome. It’s almost here.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Woke up with a massive migraine again. Probably due to the temperature swings happening again. Warm to cold, then cold to warm again. It is hard on my head at times.



Sounds like you have what we call around here “barometric  brain.” A shift in the barometric pressure can play havoc. The pollen has been terrible here this Spring too.




keishashadow said:


> My new shoe. Now I realize why my foot hurt so much during last trip to MCO. Dr had said remote chance of it on prior appt early April. Start PT next week for the soft tissue part of things, bone should heal in 6 weeks. Funny thing, my middle DS has work accident & fractured his foot when I was away. His the left, mine the right, between the two of us we have a ‘good set’ lol



Stress fracture? They are painful for sure. Hope it feels better soon.




keishashadow said:


> You truly missed your calling as an event planner, perfection



Thank you.




J'aime Paris said:


> Both condo sales are final...done and done!! And the parking space too.
> There is still quite a lot of work to do. I agreed to facilitate the transition of our 40+ reservations that are booked between now and mid August. I want to make sure all the guests are well taken care of with no troubles. In a perfect world, that will be finished before my trip to UO, so I have nothing to worry about.



Congratulations on the condos selling and the parking space. That is so very nice of you to follow through on the  reservations already booked. I’am sure the renters will be happy to know you are taking care of them.




J'aime Paris said:


> Going to the ophthalmologist this afternoon. I'm not a fan of anybody messing with my eyes. Hate the puff of air, hate the dilation. I couldn't get contact lenses, after repeatedly trying...since I won't even touch my own eyes, lol! So this is shaping up to be great fun...



I remember many years ago my sister and I were at the Ophthalmologist and I tried putting contacts in and it was hysterical. I just couldn’t do it. It was pretty comical. I gave up.



The day here started out cloudy and it rained a little and then the sun came out and it warmed up nicely into the 70’s.

I did my errands yesterday so all caught up with those.  I had a letter and a few cards to post so that’s done too. Feels nice when things get done.

I found some catfish fillets at the store yesterday and made those this evening with some homemade tartar sauce, potato logs, salad and crescent rolls. It was a nice change. We haven’t had catfish for awhile.

Hope everyone has a good rest of the evening.


----------



## keishashadow

Nice evening sitting out at softball game.  Buggy tho, seems early for that here already


Lynne G said:


> Percentage our train is full? 10 percent as of now. We are not worried, as train has 2 seats per side. So no one will be seated next to us. Maybe across the aisle from us, at the most.


That sounds acceptable  NYC coming back to life -yea!


J'aime Paris said:


> DD and had our nails done today. Well, she had 9 done!


Did u get a one finger’d discount?  JK  


J'aime Paris said:


> Both condo sales are final...done and done!! And the parking space too.


That went fast, nice it all worked out so smoothly


schumigirl said:


> I didn`t tell you how Kyle hurt his back?? Yes, landed on fresh air......lol......and er, yes, we did walk


No, now two here laid low by a mechanical bull. What are those odds?  I can just imagine you hearing he was hurt and trying to process the odd circumstances 


schumigirl said:


> I did have on my "posh crocs" lol......so not ideal for long walks, but did ok as it didn`t touch the dressing still on. It was warm and sunny and could have walked longer but think Tom was thinking I`d done enough....he was probably right.


Was cut off earlier but your family really needs to duct tape you to a chair for some rest lol   All kidding aside, great to hear you felt well enough to take a walk 


Charade67 said:


> We don’t have those. Do you know if WDW sells them? I don’t know if I can find them locally before we leave.


They do but bit pricey, cute as I saw blue ones with with Mickey ears. Have also seen at various drug stores, Dicks sporting & WM in the past. I grabbed mine on Amazon. Have had them deliver stuff to WDW hotels same day delivery the few times we didn’t rent a car & via reg service 


Robo56 said:


> Stress fracture? They are painful for sure. Hope it feels better soon.


Not sure, I was so taken aback never thot to have her expand on it. Same foot has had multiple issues over the years. She said this is not unexpected development.  Should heal up in 6 weeks, if not an MRI next step. my brain shut down then lalala I can’t hear you  

the pandemic has made it difficult in not being able to have a support person in exam room. Good to have that extra set of ears at times   Things still very tight here in medical facilities as to limited people in waiting rooms etc 

Does seem odd to be doing PT while it’s still in the boot healing. Going to ask the therapist next week to expand on the rationale there


Robo56 said:


> I found some catfish fillets at the store yesterday and made those this evening with some homemade tartar sauce, potato logs, salad and crescent rolls. It was a nice change. We haven’t had catfish for awhile.


Did u fry them?  I’ve never had catfish. Grew up where when if they were caught in river, the ugly things were cut lose. River too polluted then to eat any bottom feeders. It has just stuck with me over the years even tho I know they are sold farmed.     one day I’ll get brave & try it


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Wednesday evening Sans family
> 
> Sitting in my favorite spot looking out the window and glancing at the Dis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac for your lovely wishes for granddaughters upcoming wedding in June.
> 
> I enjoyed doing the shower and decorations.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Carole. Mariah and I have  always enjoyed visiting Tiffany at Mall at Millenia for a few trinkets on our vacations to Universal. You actually played a big part in that you know. You shared your information on your trip report about Mall at Millenia and we have been going there every since. We do so enjoy shopping at the Mall there. They have the nicest shops, but Tiffany is our favorite.
> 
> She is such a sweetheart and very thoughtful. Thank you for your lovely comments about her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So good Kyle enjoys cooking. He sounds like he is such a wonderful son. I bet his friends enjoyed coming there for all your goodies. You are a great cook. You always talk about the yummy food you prepare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. She really liked her shower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending lots of get well wishes to your daughter. At least you know what the damage is and now it’s time to allow the healing to begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like a small piece of chocolate now and then. I always like to see how some people come up with creative ways to use it in desserts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear they have opened again. You have a countdown to your upcoming trip also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow...............a dirty 4 letter weather word especially in May. We have had a very cool May here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.......my idea of roughing it is a walk in the woods then returning to a 4 to 5 star hotel for a hot shower and a good meal.
> 
> That being said I will fully admit I have visited my younger sisters camp sites a few times and had a wonderful time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. It’s almost here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have what we call around here “barometric  brain.” A shift in the barometric pressure can play havoc. The pollen has been terrible here this Spring too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stress fracture? They are painful for sure. Hope it feels better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the condos selling and the parking space. That is so very nice of you to follow through on the  reservations already booked. I’am sure the renters will be happy to know you are taking care of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember many years ago my sister and I were at the Ophthalmologist and I tried putting contacts in and it was hysterical. I just couldn’t do it. It was pretty comical. I gave up.
> 
> 
> 
> The day here started out cloudy and it rained a little and then the sun came out and it warmed up nicely into the 70’s.
> 
> I did my errands yesterday so all caught up with those.  I had a letter and a few cards to post so that’s done too. Feels nice when things get done.
> 
> I found some catfish fillets at the store yesterday and made those this evening with some homemade tartar sauce, potato logs, salad and crescent rolls. It was a nice change. We haven’t had catfish for awhile.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good rest of the evening.



I love Mall at Millenia, and yes Tiffany is one of the nicest stores. I have to say even the one in NY was as friendly when we went to that one when it was my birthday/anniversary trip.......they do look after you. But, I`m glad to hear you have enjoyed going there too. And again, the shower looked stunning.

Yes, having a family who cook is one of the many reasons I`ll never be slim!! But, didn`t want him to grow up not being able to cook properly and only throwing frozen food in the oven for dinner.

Camping....hmm....yes, I told Tom when I met him the only stars I would sleep under were 5 Stars......lol.....thankfully he agreed too!! It does look fun and many tell wonderful family stories about camping days, but no, fills me with dread even thinking about it. I could do one of those huge static chalet type places that have all conveniences including full bathroom..but apparently that`s not camping...

I`m glad you`re having some time to relax now, and letter writing is nice. So many don`t do it today. I only have a couple of aunts and uncles that I write to, and they are diminishing sadly, but it`s going to be a lost art soon.







keishashadow said:


> Nice evening sitting out at softball game.  Buggy tho, seems early for that here already
> 
> That sounds acceptable  NYC coming back to life -yea!
> 
> Did u get a one finger’d discount?  JK
> 
> That went fast, nice it all worked out so smoothly
> 
> No, now two here laid low by a mechanical bull. What are those odds?  I can just imagine you hearing he was hurt and trying to process the odd circumstances
> 
> Was cut off earlier but your family really needs to duct tape you to a chair for some rest lol   All kidding aside, great to hear you felt well enough to take a walk
> 
> They do but bit pricey, cute as I saw blue ones with with Mickey ears. Have also seen at various drug stores, Dicks sporting & WM in the past. I grabbed mine on Amazon. Have had them deliver stuff to WDW hotels same day delivery the few times we didn’t rent a car & via reg service
> 
> Not sure, I was so taken aback never thot to have her expand on it. Same foot has had multiple issues over the years. She said this is not unexpected development.  Should heal up in 6 weeks, if not an MRI next step. my brain shut down then lalala I can’t hear you
> 
> the pandemic has made it difficult in not being able to have a support person in exam room. Good to have that extra set of ears at times   Things still very tight here in medical facilities as to limited people in waiting rooms etc
> 
> Does seem odd to be doing PT while it’s still in the boot healing. Going to ask the therapist next week to expand on the rationale there
> 
> Did u fry them?  I’ve never had catfish. Grew up where when if they were caught in river, the ugly things were cut lose. River too polluted then to eat any bottom feeders. It has just stuck with me over the years even tho I know they are sold farmed.     one day I’ll get brave & try it



lol.....might not need that duct tape today, rain and high winds forecast for this afternoon, although we could get out this morning........We probably will manage a similar walk today as no adverse reaction last night apart from a slightly painful hip where I`m compensating with weight bearing.....that`ll pass too.

Yes, it was the weirdest way to injure yourself. His physio couldn`t work out why he wasn`t getting better, so sent him for an MRI and that`s where they say he needed surgery. Most nerve wracking time of our lives, and all just weeks before he started his first year at University. He`s completely fine though.

I tried catfish once.......not for me. I also think (dumb I know) the name puts me off it. Considering I like every other fish I was surprised, can`t remember if Tom liked it or not, it was a good few years ago.

Take it easy on your foot too......





Hard to imagine the rain is forecast as it`s gorgeous out there this morning. I went out to put some phat bombs in the bird feeder closest to the house and it was warm-ish for 6am.

So, grocery shop day. I`m considering whether to go with Tom despite my worries of someone accidentally hitting my foot. But if I pushed the trolley (cart) I`d avoid that. Or do we leave it and go for a walk before the rain hits.....that`s my big decision for this morning. We don`t really need a lot today apart from fresh veg and salad that we`ll pick up from the big farm place nearby.

Scrambled eggs on an English muffin this morning. And going to make cornbread later to go with pulled pork for dinner, we all love that dish with a few potato wedges and salad.....carb overload here, although ot many wedges are ever eaten as the cornbread is always demolished! One of the nicest cornbreads I have ever eaten was at 4Rivers bbq place in Winter Park......goodness I could have eaten just 4 portions of that!

But, time to get ready and decide what we`re doing today.....

Thursday again........




























Have a wonderful Thursday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you are having a wonderful Thursday Schumi.

Ah yes, a day to be thirsty for sure. All ready 59 degrees out. And while a beautiful sunny start, that full day of sun will not be. Clouds will be around to make it your choice, partly cloudy (the right choice) or partly sunny. And the weather heat pump is on. 86 degrees it will be this afternoon. And so, with both kids having no work today, both will be at the pool. Sister said it’s up to 71 degrees, on Monday, so with her pool’s solar cover, it should be at least that temp by mid day. Eh, even with a cooler dip, I’m sure you won’t be shivering too much when you get out.

And so oatmeal breakfast, as no cookies left. And yeah, tea even iced it as feels warm enough inside, a hotter drink not as interesting.

A terrific Thirsty Thursday homies.  And yay 2 day countdown for Charade.  Woot to leaving at the end of this week!


----------



## Charade67

Another quick good morning. Today is my last day of work until June. 



Robo56 said:


> I found some catfish fillets at the store yesterday and made those this evening with some homemade tartar sauce, potato logs, salad and crescent rolls. It was a nice change. We haven’t had catfish for awhile.


 I haven't eaten catfish in literally decades. I didn't like it as a kid, but haven't tried it again since becoming an adult. 



keishashadow said:


> They do but bit pricey, cute as I saw blue ones with with Mickey ears. Have also seen at various drug stores, Dicks sporting & WM in the past. I grabbed mine on Amazon. Have had them deliver stuff to WDW hotels same day delivery the few times we didn’t rent a car & via reg service


 I ordered some from Amazon that should arrive on Friday. Fingers crossed. 



schumigirl said:


> I love Mall at Millenia, and yes Tiffany is one of the nicest stores. I have to say even the one in NY was as friendly when we went to that one when it was my birthday/anniversary trip...


 When I visited NYC I wanted to go to Tiffany and stare in the window like Audrey Hepburn. Unfortunately I never made it over there. 



schumigirl said:


> Camping....hmm....yes, I told Tom when I met him the only stars I would sleep under were 5 Stars......lol.....thankfully he agreed too!! It does look fun and many tell wonderful family stories about camping days, but no, fills me with dread even thinking about it. I could do one of those huge static chalet type places that have all conveniences including full bathroom..but apparently that`s not camping..


 No camping for me either. I have to have electricity and indoor plumbing. 



Lynne G said:


> And yay 2 day countdown for Charade.


----------



## keishashadow

Another beautiful day forecast here.  Search is on to seek out novel presents for weeks for the Mr & DS’s upcoming BDs.  

Ordered a hand blown large paperweight of sorts for the kiddo complete with a free-standing light base.  Thot he’d enjoy since working from home.  Hope it’s as nice as it looks online.  Thus far have only ordered a new ’medium duty cordless trimmer’ for the mr.  No, had no idea that was a thing.  It will join the large gas powdered and at least two others that are in the shed. .  Least he doesn’t collect cars.



schumigirl said:


> mac....can I bring my own dinner to Charade`s? I don`t eat any kind of bean.....not a fan at all!


Oh girl, beans are a blank slate, I love most varieties except black ones.  All but one member my family turns their nose up when beans are on the menu.  Can i tempt you with a pineapple version?   


schumigirl said:


> Camping....hmm....yes, I told Tom when I met him the only stars I would sleep under were 5 Stars......lol.....thankfully he agreed too!! It does look fun and many tell wonderful family stories about camping days, but no, fills me with dread even thinking about it.


Haha love that line.  I just smile when people tell me they are campers then go on to describe their $100,000 RV.  That’s a rolling hotel in my book


schumigirl said:


> I also think (dumb I know) the name puts me off it. Considering I like every other fish I was surprised, can`t remember if Tom liked it or not, it was a good few years ago.


Perfect sense,  it can be a little thing to trigger that mindset.  Not uncommon at all for people to love a certain food, then wind up getting sick after eating it (true association or not) and it then morphs forever into revolting category.  if they could bottle that would be a supreme weight loss aid!


schumigirl said:


> Scrambled eggs on an English muffin this morning. And going to make cornbread later to go with pulled pork for dinner,


curious as to availability of english muffins are generally available there.  Always thought options rather lacking here.  Have never seen fresh offered in a bakery.  Just in the grocery, all prepackaged, Thomas’ or store brand.  No appreciable difference between them as I can determine.  Look as though they’ve been sitting on the shelf for years, hard & crumbly lumps that perk up just a bit in the toaster.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, never saw those in a bakery either Keisha.  I used to buy them every so often, but haven’t been in our kitchen for quite some time. Agree, they never seem to be fresh tasting and crumble easily.  Hoping foot is feeling better today.

Ooh sun is still shining and so bright out. And kids are still not awake. I guess that pool time will be around lunchtime timeframe. And if they take my car, they’d better stop at the gas station first.

Another yay for Charade’s 2 countdown.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, never saw those in a bakery either Keisha. I used to buy them every so often, but haven’t been in our kitchen for quite some time. Agree, they never seem to be fresh tasting and crumble easily. Hoping foot is feeling better today.


I’m hanging, thanks .  Going to skip GD softball game tonight, just too long of a trek from the car over a bit of uneven Gravel path, even a narrow, wooden footbridge.  

Jogged my mind after you posted you do ride commuter trains often...what’s your take on FL’s high speed train they are building?   

Limited amtrak routes here, take 5+ hours more than driving to DC or NYC via convoluted schedule...have never ridden on one.  

Do you think it will be a viable option from MCO to WDW/DS or getting to FLL/MIA area in reverse as for cruising in the future?

Once the car rates started to increased, thot crossed my mind to look into driving the 6 hours to Lorton & take the auto train if we ever do try wintering in FL down the road.  Don’t know anyone who has used it though.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Hope you are having a wonderful Thursday Schumi.
> 
> Ah yes, a day to be thirsty for sure. All ready 59 degrees out. And while a beautiful sunny start, that full day of sun will not be. Clouds will be around to make it your choice, partly cloudy (the right choice) or partly sunny. And the weather heat pump is on. 86 degrees it will be this afternoon. And so, with both kids having no work today, both will be at the pool. Sister said it’s up to 71 degrees, on Monday, so with her pool’s solar cover, it should be at least that temp by mid day. Eh, even with a cooler dip, I’m sure you won’t be shivering too much when you get out.
> 
> And so oatmeal breakfast, as no cookies left. And yeah, tea even iced it as feels warm enough inside, a hotter drink not as interesting.
> 
> A terrific Thirsty Thursday homies.  And yay 2 day countdown for Charade.  Woot to leaving at the end of this week!



Thanks Lynne......been an alright day so far. 

Glad your weather is decent.......should be nice for your walk. 




Charade67 said:


> Another quick good morning. Today is my last day of work until June.
> 
> I haven't eaten catfish in literally decades. I didn't like it as a kid, but haven't tried it again since becoming an adult.
> 
> I ordered some from Amazon that should arrive on Friday. Fingers crossed.
> 
> When I visited NYC I wanted to go to Tiffany and stare in the window like Audrey Hepburn. Unfortunately I never made it over there.
> 
> No camping for me either. I have to have electricity and indoor plumbing.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 576404



When you get back to NY, you`ll do it then......it`s everything you want in such a store.

lol.....yes, the thought of no basic amenities fills me with horror. I do hear folks talk of a shared amenity block which fills me even more with dread......I`d never survive the aftermath of an apocalypse  




keishashadow said:


> View attachment 576407
> 
> 
> Another beautiful day forecast here.  Search is on to seek out novel presents for weeks for the Mr & DS’s upcoming BDs.
> 
> Ordered a hand blown large paperweight of sorts for the kiddo complete with a free-standing light base.  Thot he’d enjoy since working from home.  Hope it’s as nice as it looks online.  Thus far have only ordered a new ’medium duty cordless trimmer’ for the mr.  No, had no idea that was a thing.  It will join the large gas powdered and at least two others that are in the shed. .  Least he doesn’t collect cars.
> 
> 
> Oh girl, beans are a blank slate, I love most varieties except black ones.  All but one member my family turns their nose up when beans are on the menu.  Can i tempt you with a pineapple version?
> 
> Haha love that line.  I just smile when people tell me they are campers then go on to describe their $100,000 RV.  That’s a rolling hotel in my book
> 
> Perfect sense,  it can be a little thing to trigger that mindset.  Not uncommon at all for people to love a certain food, then wind up getting sick after eating it (true association or not) and it then morphs forever into revolting category.  if they could bottle that would be a supreme weight loss aid!
> 
> curious as to availability of english muffins are generally available there.  Always thought options rather lacking here.  Have never seen fresh offered in a bakery.  Just in the grocery, all prepackaged, Thomas’ or store brand.  No appreciable difference between them as I can determine.  Look as though they’ve been sitting on the shelf for years, hard & crumbly lumps that perk up just a bit in the toaster.




Pineapple bean??? Pineapple anything works for me.....but, er not sure about that! Yes, a  name can evoke all sorts of images.....although if they came up with a bad name for wine, I think I`d be able to ignore that name.......haha...

Yes a fancy RV would be my idea of camping......lol......

Proper muffins are common in grocery stores prepacked and honestly, never tried them, but never heard anyone complain about them. I avoided them for years thinking I didn`t like them, then when we moved here, someone told me the local baker made them and were wonderful. They were right.....I don`t buy them very often as they`re not my favourite thing, I prefer pancakes, but I do enjoy one now and again. Essential for Eggs Benedict though.......




Decided to go shopping this morning instead of a walk as foot was rebelling a little this morning......I should do as I`m told and content myself a little longer......

Rain is bouncing down this afternoon here and possible high winds.......I`m fed up with rain now, although being at home it`s nice to look out at it from inside.

Pork is in the slow cooker simmering away and bbq sauce is made, about to make cornbread and no one wants potato wedges, so won`t bother with them and do some salad for the side. 

Time for a pot of tea first though........


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> 2bd shot done and so far little soreness in arm.  So nice to be outside and no need for mask in 2 weeks.  We are looking forward to our mini NYC trip.  Interestingly, Amtrak said they are going to have full trains by the end of this month, and if you needed to change train as too crowded for ya, can do 1 time.  Percentage our train is full? 10 percent as of  now.  We are not worried, as train has 2 seats per side.  So no one will be seated next to us.  Maybe across the aisle from us, at the most.
> 
> Pumpkin, glad to hear no snow, and hope headache is no more.
> 
> Keisha, ack, the foot, and eh, not a fan of that food.  Not a fan of most that comes from water.


I'd like to go to NYC again sometime.  Had 2 wonderful trips, both much too long ago.



schumigirl said:


> Thanks Lynne....doing much better today. Weather sounds lovely, and your NY trip is just around the corner too.
> 
> 
> Charade.....countdown gets better every day! Those temps look great to me, but can understand your concern with headaches and so on.
> 
> 
> mac....can I bring my own dinner to Charade`s? I don`t eat any kind of bean.....not a fan at all!
> 
> Your weather will have us all jealous before too long.....yours is hard to beat!
> 
> 
> Pumpkin.......glad the snow didn`t come to anything for you.......and yes, I`ll take it easy.....thank you.....
> 
> 
> Janet....that looks like something I`d enjoy very much!!! Anything with seafood in works for me........And agree about okra.....what the heck is that all about!!
> 
> I didn`t tell you how Kyle hurt his back?? Yes, landed on fresh air......lol......and er, yes, we did walk today......wasn`t planned, but it was so gorgeous.....now I have the bug as I can walk not too bad......lol.....that duct tape may be needed as Kyle was reminding me to not to walk too far! I think I am a bad patient.....lol......I do want to go back out tomorrow.......lol.....
> 
> Oh PT starts next week? Meantime take it easy too.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori......oh yes, I can`t wait to see what you order!! I would definitely drive up to Scotland if you were going and be part tour guide for you......what a blast!!
> 
> Glad the condo`s are all sorted now, you`ll be glad to get that all finalised and guests will appreciate the work you`ve put in to make sure their bookings are still intact. Good luck with the eye checks.....yes, no contacts for any of us either......couldn`t do it, happy to stick with glasses.
> 
> Oh nothing wrong with being emotional. And that is a perfect reason to be so I think.....she`ll be so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was a stunningly beautiful morning here, so instead of just sitting looking at the sea, we drove down and parked and I managed to walk about 40 minutes. I did have on my "posh crocs" lol......so not ideal for long walks, but did ok as it didn`t touch the dressing still on. It was warm and sunny and could have walked longer but think Tom was thinking I`d done enough....he was probably right.
> 
> After lunch went to a friends house for the afternoon but poor doggies had to be kept away as they would have been on my foot. Bless them, they looked a little bewildered. But two of them love sitting on folks bare feet, so they had to stay away. Nice afternoon though sitting outside......
> 
> Dinner was late, but very nice as we made balsamic honey chicken together, went down well.
> 
> Now watching final 2 episodes of a tv show called The Pact. It`s very good, set in Wales and very atmospheric.


Buying some chicken thighs today....making something similar, yum!!



Charade67 said:


> I can’t even comprehend snow this time of year.
> 
> Not yet. I’m a last minute packer.
> 
> Hoping for quick healing.
> 
> We don’t have those. Do you know if WDW sells them? I don’t know if I can find them locally before we leave.
> 
> Hoping that’s the only side effect
> 
> I’m last minute.
> 
> That’s exactly where it is from.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> I miss wearing contacts. I stopped wearing them several years ago when my eyes started getting dry.
> 
> I need to do a little laundry before we leave. I think we have everything we need for the trip. I also want to make sure the house is clean when we get home.


Thank you!  



Robo56 said:


> Good Wednesday evening Sans family
> 
> Sitting in my favorite spot looking out the window and glancing at the Dis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac for your lovely wishes for granddaughters upcoming wedding in June.
> 
> I enjoyed doing the shower and decorations.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Carole. Mariah and I have  always enjoyed visiting Tiffany at Mall at Millenia for a few trinkets on our vacations to Universal. You actually played a big part in that you know. You shared your information on your trip report about Mall at Millenia and we have been going there every since. We do so enjoy shopping at the Mall there. They have the nicest shops, but Tiffany is our favorite.
> 
> She is such a sweetheart and very thoughtful. Thank you for your lovely comments about her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So good Kyle enjoys cooking. He sounds like he is such a wonderful son. I bet his friends enjoyed coming there for all your goodies. You are a great cook. You always talk about the yummy food you prepare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. She really liked her shower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending lots of get well wishes to your daughter. At least you know what the damage is and now it’s time to allow the healing to begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like a small piece of chocolate now and then. I always like to see how some people come up with creative ways to use it in desserts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear they have opened again. You have a countdown to your upcoming trip also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow...............a dirty 4 letter weather word especially in May. We have had a very cool May here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.......my idea of roughing it is a walk in the woods then returning to a 4 to 5 star hotel for a hot shower and a good meal.
> 
> That being said I will fully admit I have visited my younger sisters camp sites a few times and had a wonderful time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. It’s almost here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have what we call around here “barometric  brain.” A shift in the barometric pressure can play havoc. The pollen has been terrible here this Spring too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stress fracture? They are painful for sure. Hope it feels better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the condos selling and the parking space. That is so very nice of you to follow through on the  reservations already booked. I’am sure the renters will be happy to know you are taking care of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember many years ago my sister and I were at the Ophthalmologist and I tried putting contacts in and it was hysterical. I just couldn’t do it. It was pretty comical. I gave up.
> 
> 
> 
> The day here started out cloudy and it rained a little and then the sun came out and it warmed up nicely into the 70’s.
> 
> I did my errands yesterday so all caught up with those.  I had a letter and a few cards to post so that’s done too. Feels nice when things get done.
> 
> I found some catfish fillets at the store yesterday and made those this evening with some homemade tartar sauce, potato logs, salad and crescent rolls. It was a nice change. We haven’t had catfish for awhile.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good rest of the evening.


Yes, I always planned on helping with the transition of guests.  It's just the right thing to do.



keishashadow said:


> Nice evening sitting out at softball game.  Buggy tho, seems early for that here already
> 
> That sounds acceptable  NYC coming back to life -yea!
> 
> Did u get a one finger’d discount?  JK
> 
> That went fast, nice it all worked out so smoothly
> 
> No, now two here laid low by a mechanical bull. What are those odds?  I can just imagine you hearing he was hurt and trying to process the odd circumstances
> 
> Was cut off earlier but your family really needs to duct tape you to a chair for some rest lol   All kidding aside, great to hear you felt well enough to take a walk
> 
> They do but bit pricey, cute as I saw blue ones with with Mickey ears. Have also seen at various drug stores, Dicks sporting & WM in the past. I grabbed mine on Amazon. Have had them deliver stuff to WDW hotels same day delivery the few times we didn’t rent a car & via reg service
> 
> Not sure, I was so taken aback never thot to have her expand on it. Same foot has had multiple issues over the years. She said this is not unexpected development.  Should heal up in 6 weeks, if not an MRI next step. my brain shut down then lalala I can’t hear you
> 
> the pandemic has made it difficult in not being able to have a support person in exam room. Good to have that extra set of ears at times   Things still very tight here in medical facilities as to limited people in waiting rooms etc
> 
> Does seem odd to be doing PT while it’s still in the boot healing. Going to ask the therapist next week to expand on the rationale there
> 
> Did u fry them?  I’ve never had catfish. Grew up where when if they were caught in river, the ugly things were cut lose. River too polluted then to eat any bottom feeders. It has just stuck with me over the years even tho I know they are sold farmed.     one day I’ll get brave & try it


I should have had the nail tech paint one toe, lol!!!




schumigirl said:


> I love Mall at Millenia, and yes Tiffany is one of the nicest stores. I have to say even the one in NY was as friendly when we went to that one when it was my birthday/anniversary trip.......they do look after you. But, I`m glad to hear you have enjoyed going there too. And again, the shower looked stunning.
> 
> Yes, having a family who cook is one of the many reasons I`ll never be slim!! But, didn`t want him to grow up not being able to cook properly and only throwing frozen food in the oven for dinner.
> 
> Camping....hmm....yes, I told Tom when I met him the only stars I would sleep under were 5 Stars......lol.....thankfully he agreed too!! It does look fun and many tell wonderful family stories about camping days, but no, fills me with dread even thinking about it. I could do one of those huge static chalet type places that have all conveniences including full bathroom..but apparently that`s not camping...
> 
> I`m glad you`re having some time to relax now, and letter writing is nice. So many don`t do it today. I only have a couple of aunts and uncles that I write to, and they are diminishing sadly, but it`s going to be a lost art soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.....might not need that duct tape today, rain and high winds forecast for this afternoon, although we could get out this morning........We probably will manage a similar walk today as no adverse reaction last night apart from a slightly painful hip where I`m compensating with weight bearing.....that`ll pass too.
> 
> Yes, it was the weirdest way to injure yourself. His physio couldn`t work out why he wasn`t getting better, so sent him for an MRI and that`s where they say he needed surgery. Most nerve wracking time of our lives, and all just weeks before he started his first year at University. He`s completely fine though.
> 
> I tried catfish once.......not for me. I also think (dumb I know) the name puts me off it. Considering I like every other fish I was surprised, can`t remember if Tom liked it or not, it was a good few years ago.
> 
> Take it easy on your foot too......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to imagine the rain is forecast as it`s gorgeous out there this morning. I went out to put some phat bombs in the bird feeder closest to the house and it was warm-ish for 6am.
> 
> So, grocery shop day. I`m considering whether to go with Tom despite my worries of someone accidentally hitting my foot. But if I pushed the trolley (cart) I`d avoid that. Or do we leave it and go for a walk before the rain hits.....that`s my big decision for this morning. We don`t really need a lot today apart from fresh veg and salad that we`ll pick up from the big farm place nearby.
> 
> Scrambled eggs on an English muffin this morning. And going to make cornbread later to go with pulled pork for dinner, we all love that dish with a few potato wedges and salad.....carb overload here, although ot many wedges are ever eaten as the cornbread is always demolished! One of the nicest cornbreads I have ever eaten was at 4Rivers bbq place in Winter Park......goodness I could have eaten just 4 portions of that!
> 
> But, time to get ready and decide what we`re doing today.....
> 
> Thursday again........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday ​


In Alabama, they call carts (trolleys)  "buggies".  I had a good laugh first time I heard that one!



Lynne G said:


> Hope you are having a wonderful Thursday Schumi.
> 
> Ah yes, a day to be thirsty for sure. All ready 59 degrees out. And while a beautiful sunny start, that full day of sun will not be. Clouds will be around to make it your choice, partly cloudy (the right choice) or partly sunny. And the weather heat pump is on. 86 degrees it will be this afternoon. And so, with both kids having no work today, both will be at the pool. Sister said it’s up to 71 degrees, on Monday, so with her pool’s solar cover, it should be at least that temp by mid day. Eh, even with a cooler dip, I’m sure you won’t be shivering too much when you get out.
> 
> And so oatmeal breakfast, as no cookies left. And yeah, tea even iced it as feels warm enough inside, a hotter drink not as interesting.
> 
> A terrific Thirsty Thursday homies.  And yay 2 day countdown for Charade.  Woot to leaving at the end of this week!


A pool day sounds perfect!  



Charade67 said:


> Another quick good morning. Today is my last day of work until June.
> 
> I haven't eaten catfish in literally decades. I didn't like it as a kid, but haven't tried it again since becoming an adult.
> 
> I ordered some from Amazon that should arrive on Friday. Fingers crossed.
> 
> When I visited NYC I wanted to go to Tiffany and stare in the window like Audrey Hepburn. Unfortunately I never made it over there.
> 
> No camping for me either. I have to have electricity and indoor plumbing.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 576404


Two days!  Your countdown seems to have evaporated rather quickly!







Eye doctor appointment went well.  No puff of air!  But 2 sets of drops, which I don't enjoy...but more tolerable than the dreaded puff.

Cloudy morning, with probable rain this afternoon.  I'll get the dogs walked this morning to be safe.  

And a happy thirsty Thursday to all!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I'd like to go to NYC again sometime.  Had 2 wonderful trips, both much too long ago.
> 
> 
> Buying some chicken thighs today....making something similar, yum!!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Yes, I always planned on helping with the transition of guests.  It's just the right thing to do.
> 
> 
> I should have had the nail tech paint one toe, lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> In Alabama, they call carts (trolleys)  "buggies".  I had a good laugh first time I heard that one!
> 
> 
> A pool day sounds perfect!
> 
> 
> Two days!  Your countdown seems to have evaporated rather quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eye doctor appointment went well.  No puff of air!  But 2 sets of drops, which I don't enjoy...but more tolerable than the dreaded puff.
> 
> Cloudy morning, with probable rain this afternoon.  I'll get the dogs walked this morning to be safe.
> 
> And a happy thirsty Thursday to all!
> 
> View attachment 576423



Some folks call kiddie pushchairs "buggies" over here. Usually for toddlers. I always love the differences we have in our languages. 

Glad eye appointment went well......

I love NYC, but also fell completely in love with Long Island. The visit we stayed for two weeks, we saw parts of LI that I honestly could move to tomorrow if they`d let us......and after 5 visits, I haven`t got fed up yet. We will go back one day, certainly if only to visit my cousins and family out there. 

NYC is everything I hate, it`s loud, busy, brash and is like that one person who never stops talking about herself.....constantly on...........but I love it. First time I went I knew I`d go back several times.......we should try and co-ordinate a trip......that would be fun!!! 

Enjoy your walk with the doggies......


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh tea pot at Schumi’s. I’d be there enjoying tea with her.  I enjoy tea drinking.  

Never took auto train Keisha. Though did drive down and back one time. Not something I ever want to do again. And haven’t. Not sure about that FLA train. Will see if will be a good deal and go where I want to, rather than drive my rental car. I have driven a rental car from Orlando to Miami and back. Not a bad drive. Why I have had a Sun Pass for years now. I guess I am lucky, two local train stations within a 5 minute drive, and 25 or so minutes local train ride to connect in same station to get onto Amtrak train. We could drive to the station to catch the Amtrak train, but driving into the City where that station is at, is a pain in the neck, and right now, all around it, is street construction, with the highway we’d go on to get there, the exit where we’d have to get off, is closed due to that construction. So easier, less stressful and not that expensive to take local train. And so we do. For business, have taken Amtrak more times than I can count. So train riding is fine with me.

Funny, little one likes the hustle and bustle of NYC. Why she also enjoyed her City dorm room. The ever not stopping road noise never bothered her. We do like the NYC hotel we have stated at, as is mostly very quiet, so that makes me happy. Will be taking my waking shoes, though. We walk miles there.

Paris, glad to hear eye exam went well. Yeah don’t like that blow into eye and looking like a cat at night. Enjoy that dog waking.

Ack, the problem with up before the sun. Is it lunchtime yet? That oatmeal apparently was not filling. But like Schumi, ready for more tea.

Ooh, the sounds of lawn mowing.  Yeah, once we see rain next week, a rainy Monday (of course!) predicted.  A week of increasing heat, and yay an almost record high 96 degrees is Sunday’s predicted high.  At least starting next week right.  And yeah, that stupid rain will drop the temps 20 degrees.  In other words, will feel refreshing, that temp and the rain on Monday.


----------



## Charade67

It has been very slow at work today. I have actually run out of things to do. I could leave early, but I need to wait for the mail delivery. We are supposed to have a re-delivery of something that needs to be signed for.

And all of a sudden I can’t quote. The site says I need to accept cookies. I have accepted the cookies every time I have been asked. Don’t k is what the problem is.

Keisha - no black beans? I used to think they were gross until I moved to Miami and was introduced to Cuban food.


Schumi - I would like to visit NYC again but this time on my own schedule. Last time was on a Girl Scout trip. I bet the Tiffany employees get tired of people just staring into their window.

Paris - Southern English can be amusing at times. I grew up in the south but have always said shopping cart.

Schumi - I think a push chair is what we call a stroller? I once watched a funny video of an American woman and her British husband discussing the differences in words. The funniest part was when her talked about his vest and she called it a wife beater.

I’m bored, but will try to enjoy being bored for the next few hours.


----------



## Lynne G

What you do on a day off:



Slacker!  LoL


----------



## keishashadow

Carole it’s strange, u can’t taste the crushed pineapple in those baked beans   


J'aime Paris said:


> I should have had the nail tech paint one toe, lol!!!


Haha start a trend.  I’ve been seeing a lot of the individually different painted pastel nails this season. Cute look, especially on short nails 


J'aime Paris said:


> Eye doctor appointment went well. No puff of air! But 2 sets of drops, which I don't enjoy...but more tolerable than the dreaded puff.


Yea!


Lynne G said:


> Why I have had a Sun Pass for years now. I guess I am lucky, two local train stations within a 5 minute drive, and 25 or so minutes local train ride to connect in same station to get onto Amtrak train.


I left my sunpass in last rental.  trip before a pair of  the mr rx sunglasses.  They never showed up   Figure somebody just had lenses recut. A pox on them. Lol

Reported the ezpass but will call it a loss come Saturday, figuring two weeks plenty of time for it to show up.

PW protected, was affixed to window; no idea why anyone would keep it. Oh well. Only $25 tohave another shipped.    do have ezpass for needs back home. Too confusing to figure out while FL toll roads exclude it

mr always in such a rush hustling me out of car at airport. Will take my sweet time going forward  

wow, local train service too?  We are lucky to have port authority buses. Some trolleys downtown into southern burbs 


Charade67 said:


> Keisha - no black beans? I used to think they were gross until I moved to Miami and was introduced to Cuban food.


I just can’t get into them. Think it’s textural, too crunchy?  Same as garbanzos/chick peas


Lynne G said:


> What you do on a day off:
> 
> View attachment 576479
> 
> Slacker!  LoL


Oh yeah, land shark alert


----------



## Charade67

I've officially started packing. I have most of my stuff packed. Will add a little more tomorrow, and then there are a couple of things that need to wait until the morning we leave. Tomorrow I will clean house so I don't come back to a messy house.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  So close now Charade.  

Warm night, as hear my AC still cranking.

And ack, my bath drain not working right, and have to move my very heavy large bureau.  Will call my brother to help DH as, of course, to get to pipes are behind that bureau.  Never fails. A tomorrow moving and hope to fix not expensive.  At least we have another bathroom we can use, kids will have to share a few days, hopefully, just a day.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne -Stupid drain.  Maybe just a clog?  Good luck

charade -looks like you have that nesting (vacation) cleaning  gene too. Funny how it works its dreadful to come home to things out of place


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ooh tea pot at Schumi’s. I’d be there enjoying tea with her.  I enjoy tea drinking.
> 
> Never took auto train Keisha. Though did drive down and back one time. Not something I ever want to do again. And haven’t. Not sure about that FLA train. Will see if will be a good deal and go where I want to, rather than drive my rental car. I have driven a rental car from Orlando to Miami and back. Not a bad drive. Why I have had a Sun Pass for years now. I guess I am lucky, two local train stations within a 5 minute drive, and 25 or so minutes local train ride to connect in same station to get onto Amtrak train. We could drive to the station to catch the Amtrak train, but driving into the City where that station is at, is a pain in the neck, and right now, all around it, is street construction, with the highway we’d go on to get there, the exit where we’d have to get off, is closed due to that construction. So easier, less stressful and not that expensive to take local train. And so we do. For business, have taken Amtrak more times than I can count. So train riding is fine with me.
> 
> Funny, little one likes the hustle and bustle of NYC. Why she also enjoyed her City dorm room. The ever not stopping road noise never bothered her. We do like the NYC hotel we have stated at, as is mostly very quiet, so that makes me happy. Will be taking my waking shoes, though. We walk miles there.
> 
> Paris, glad to hear eye exam went well. Yeah don’t like that blow into eye and looking like a cat at night. Enjoy that dog waking.
> 
> Ack, the problem with up before the sun. Is it lunchtime yet? That oatmeal apparently was not filling. But like Schumi, ready for more tea.
> 
> Ooh, the sounds of lawn mowing.  Yeah, once we see rain next week, a rainy Monday (of course!) predicted.  A week of increasing heat, and yay an almost record high 96 degrees is Sunday’s predicted high.  At least starting next week right.  And yeah, that stupid rain will drop the temps 20 degrees.  In other words, will feel refreshing, that temp and the rain on Monday.




Ended up with a milky coffee instead which was lovely, all creamy milk and no water, delicious but not something I have very often.

Love the smell of cut grass........and my goodness yes, we walked miles every day in NYC. But, you don`t realise just how far you walk at the time.





Charade67 said:


> It has been very slow at work today. I have actually run out of things to do. I could leave early, but I need to wait for the mail delivery. We are supposed to have a re-delivery of something that needs to be signed for.
> 
> And all of a sudden I can’t quote. The site says I need to accept cookies. I have accepted the cookies every time I have been asked. Don’t k is what the problem is.
> 
> Keisha - no black beans? I used to think they were gross until I moved to Miami and was introduced to Cuban food.
> 
> 
> Schumi - I would like to visit NYC again but this time on my own schedule. Last time was on a Girl Scout trip. I bet the Tiffany employees get tired of people just staring into their window.
> 
> Paris - Southern English can be amusing at times. I grew up in the south but have always said shopping cart.
> 
> Schumi - I think a push chair is what we call a stroller? I once watched a funny video of an American woman and her British husband discussing the differences in words. The funniest part was when her talked about his vest and she called it a wife beater.
> 
> I’m bored, but will try to enjoy being bored for the next few hours.




Yes, stroller isn`t a common word over her for pushchair....never heard the term wife beater in respect of a vest before? That`s a new one.......

We did get pictures outside the main door and the side doors of Tiffany, and so many were taking pictures inside, I think the staff are used to people just looking around and yes, there were a lot of folks with Audrey Hepburn look around.

Enjoy that last minute packing........





keishashadow said:


> Carole it’s strange, u can’t taste the crushed pineapple in those baked beans
> 
> Haha start a trend.  I’ve been seeing a lot of the individually different painted pastel nails this season. Cute look, especially on short nails
> 
> Yea!
> 
> I left my sunpass in last rental.  trip before a pair of  the mr rx sunglasses.  They never showed up   Figure somebody just had lenses recut. A pox on them. Lol
> 
> Reported the ezpass but will call it a loss come Saturday, figuring two weeks plenty of time for it to show up.
> 
> PW protected, was affixed to window; no idea why anyone would keep it. Oh well. Only $25 tohave another shipped.    do have ezpass for needs back home. Too confusing to figure out while FL toll roads exclude it
> 
> mr always in such a rush hustling me out of car at airport. Will take my sweet time going forward
> 
> wow, local train service too?  We are lucky to have port authority buses. Some trolleys downtown into southern burbs
> 
> I just can’t get into them. Think it’s textural, too crunchy?  Same as garbanzos/chick peas
> 
> Oh yeah, land shark alert



I cannot envisage that mix......and I can put pineapple with most things......lol.....never been a fan of any bean in any form. When we visited family in Italy about a million years ago, they made us dinner one evening and it was a white bean casserole with extra beans and a side of beans with more beans.......I had the bread and salad! But, I do trust your judgement on that.......

I do like a nice falafel despite hating chick peas though, especially if it`s spicy......Tom loves most beans but hates falafel.....lol......





Rain and high winds today. No walking especially in an open sandal.

Might go pick up some bits in our village for the weekend, we need a bacon top up and maybe a leg of lamb for Sunday.

We`ve been asked out for dinner tomorrow night, but as I can`t wear a dress shoe yet, turned it down and said we`ll catch up another time. It`s too nice a restaurant to go in with old crocs on my feet.......so we`ll have Thai take out here instead.

Will buy some Brioche buns for dinner tonight and finish up the pulled pork...everyone likes those and will make up some American style coleslaw....no onion. Bacon for breakfast this morning........you`ll smell the aroma mac......


























Have a lovely Friday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Aw, hope you are having a lovely Friday too Schumi.

Keisha, not sure what it is, but need to open access to see what. Old bathroom, so may have to replace a pipe or two. Already had to replace those in the sink. So I guess the bath was just a matter of time. Just annoying, and lucky to have two bathrooms.

A beautiful sunrise it was. DH went to bed early, and so we were both were up early, like just before the alarm would have gone off. I turned it off, as we didn’t need it. Grr. But another yellow sky as now a very early sunrise. And glorious sunshine already streaming through my window. Another partly cloudy day, but hey, enough sun to have 88 degrees the high. But as a clear sky in the wee hours, 54 says the thermometer now. So maybe a bit cool out, but shorts still being worn. It will be warmer soon, with that bright sunny skies also now. 


Ooh time for tea. May make eggs, as any left over the men will finish. Made burgers last night, and had cut off a piece of sharp cheddar from a cheese block we had. Only one who did not have a cheeseburger was little one. But as have a bit of cheese still left, will chop the rest of the leftover cheese in smaller pieces and toss with the eggs. Little one won’t eat my scrambled eggs, and the rest of us don’t care if it is cheesy eggs. So cheesy eggs it will be.

A Fabulous Friday homies. And a happy and good morning to you.

Big Woot! A number of one will be Charade’s countdown. Safe travels tomorrow, and hope lots of park fun.


----------



## Robo56

Good Friday morning Sans family 

The sun is shinning this morning  high today is supposed to be 84. I was really surprised when we hit 85 yesterday.  I will take it.




keishashadow said:


> Did u fry them? I’ve never had catfish. Grew up where when if they were caught in river, the ugly things were cut lose. River too polluted then to eat any bottom feeders. It has just stuck with me over the years even tho I know they are sold farmed. one day I’ll get brave & try it



We used to catch Blue catfish, Channel catfish, Striped bass and Sauger at the Lake. The fresh Catfish we caught right out of the Lake was delicious. I liked the Striped Bass a lot to.

Hubby would Skin and gut the fish and cut filets off the Catfish. I never cooked them skinned and gutted whole on the bone. Some folks do and they call them Catfish Fiddlers. 

I found these Catfish fillets at The store and decided to give it a try. I dip them in egg and milk mix then dredge in Kentucky Kernel seasoned  flour mixed with Panko and fry them. They were very good.

There are Catfish restaurants In Kentucky by the Lake.


Schumi I have never been to the Tiffany in New York. Will have to have a look at it if I ever get to New York again. Sounds nice.

Happy packing Charade you will be on your way before you know it. 

Lynne hope they are able to fix your bathroom pipe. 

We had the sprinkler repairman out yesterday. I accidentally nicked a sprinkler line when I was reworking some landscaping in the back yard. 
All fixed now so yard will get a good watering. 

Going to New Harmony today for a walk and lunch with younger Sis and her grandson (my little great-nephew that I watch sometime). It’s a quaint little town on the Wabash River. They have a restaurant there called the Red Geranium that has good food. 

There is a Roofless Church there that’s beautiful to walk around in and a few other nice things to visit. 

Weather looks like it will be nice to be out. 


Have a wonderful Friday everyone.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning and happy Friday. I have had a busy morning. I had to get up early for a medical appointment. After that I stopped by the bank to get some cash for tips. Then to Kroger to get a graduation card and Amazon gift card for my niece. Poor kid is finally graduating high school. She got held back a year because she missed so many days due to illnesses. 

Today's agenda is finish packing and clean the house. I'm also waiting for one of B's former teacher to stop by with some coffee. He daughter was selling it as a fundraiser for the high school lacrosse team. I bought 2 bags for dh. 



keishashadow said:


> charade -looks like you have that nesting (vacation) cleaning gene too. Funny how it works its dreadful to come home to things out of place


 I just hate the thought of having to clean when we get back. When B was born I went into labor shortly after having dinner, so dished were left int he sink. When I cam home from the hospital 3 days later the dishes were still there. I was furious with dh. 



schumigirl said:


> never heard the term wife beater in respect of a vest before? That`s a new one.......


 I used to think it cam from the show COPS because it seemed like every time they arrested a man for domestic violence he was wearing a white, tank top undershirt. Apparently it actually goes back to a murder case from the 1940's.



Lynne G said:


> not sure what it is, but need to open access to see what. Old bathroom, so may have to replace a pipe or two. Already had to replace those in the sink. So I guess the bath was just a matter of time. Just annoying, and lucky to have two bathrooms.


Hoping it's not too serious or too expensive. 

Happy to post today's countdown picture.


----------



## keishashadow

I plan on making like this Husky and crawling into my pool today...will call it water aerobics

I’m hoping for a quiet lot across the street once they start demo again.  Stopped two weeks ago due to finding asbestos.  Have been watching at least 5 of these little guys living there.  Know we know where the two raccoons we rehomed last year were living.




Lynne G said:


> Just annoying, and lucky to have two bathrooms.



Absolutely!  


Robo56 said:


> found these Catfish fillets at The store and decided to give it a try. I dip them in egg and milk mix then dredge in Kentucky Kernel seasoned flour mixed with Panko and fry them. They were very good.



Not familiar with that seasoned flour but that does sound good


Robo56 said:


> There is a Roofless Church there that’s beautiful to walk around in and a few other nice things to visit.


A roofless church? Another thing


Charade67 said:


> I just hate the thought of having to clean when we get back. When B was born I went into labor shortly after having dinner, so dished were left int he sink. When I cam home from the hospital 3 days later the dishes were still there. I was furious with dh.


That nesting instinct is a weird phenom.  Most of my friends experienced it.  Sure fire way to let me know to get that overnight bag ready, baby was right around the corner

Dr Strange is right up there for me.  Have a wonderful trip, try to stay cool!

Carole - LOL re your description of the bean entree, with the side of beans...what, no ditalini pasta thrown into the mix?  I do enjoy a good peasant style bowl of beans, said pasta & greens flavored with sausage or some prosciutto now & again.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, little one took me out to late breakfast or brunch at First Watch.  Oh my, very large dinner plate pancakes.  All was delicious, with leftovers, that I surely will want.  Hot feeling out already.  Got gas for almost empty car gas tank, then a Starbucks stop, and home we came.  Lovely Friday morning.   We will do that lunchtime walk, as still full from stuffing ourselves.  

Ack to seeing that raccoon. Yeah, they are pests here too, Keisha. Quiet neighbors indeed. Hope the construction stops soon. 

Robo, good to hear from you, and glad to hear busy, with family lunch and walk, as food place sounds nice, and pretty area to walk around with roofless church.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Ooh tea pot at Schumi’s. I’d be there enjoying tea with her.  I enjoy tea drinking.
> 
> Never took auto train Keisha. Though did drive down and back one time. Not something I ever want to do again. And haven’t. Not sure about that FLA train. Will see if will be a good deal and go where I want to, rather than drive my rental car. I have driven a rental car from Orlando to Miami and back. Not a bad drive. Why I have had a Sun Pass for years now. I guess I am lucky, two local train stations within a 5 minute drive, and 25 or so minutes local train ride to connect in same station to get onto Amtrak train. We could drive to the station to catch the Amtrak train, but driving into the City where that station is at, is a pain in the neck, and right now, all around it, is street construction, with the highway we’d go on to get there, the exit where we’d have to get off, is closed due to that construction. So easier, less stressful and not that expensive to take local train. And so we do. For business, have taken Amtrak more times than I can count. So train riding is fine with me.
> 
> Funny, little one likes the hustle and bustle of NYC. Why she also enjoyed her City dorm room. The ever not stopping road noise never bothered her. We do like the NYC hotel we have stated at, as is mostly very quiet, so that makes me happy. Will be taking my waking shoes, though. We walk miles there.
> 
> Paris, glad to hear eye exam went well. Yeah don’t like that blow into eye and looking like a cat at night. Enjoy that dog waking.
> 
> Ack, the problem with up before the sun. Is it lunchtime yet? That oatmeal apparently was not filling. But like Schumi, ready for more tea.
> 
> Ooh, the sounds of lawn mowing.  Yeah, once we see rain next week, a rainy Monday (of course!) predicted.  A week of increasing heat, and yay an almost record high 96 degrees is Sunday’s predicted high.  At least starting next week right.  And yeah, that stupid rain will drop the temps 20 degrees.  In other words, will feel refreshing, that temp and the rain on Monday.


I've only taken the Amtrak from Milwaukee to Chicago.  Easy and quick, and it sure beats driving in downtown Chicago.  I've heard overnight parking can be more than $60 per night...yikes that's high!




Lynne G said:


> What you do on a day off:
> 
> View attachment 576479
> 
> Slacker!  LoL


Looks very relaxing!  
Love how the shark reminds me of Bruce at Universal!




keishashadow said:


> Carole it’s strange, u can’t taste the crushed pineapple in those baked beans
> 
> Haha start a trend.  I’ve been seeing a lot of the individually different painted pastel nails this season. Cute look, especially on short nails
> 
> Yea!
> 
> I left my sunpass in last rental.  trip before a pair of  the mr rx sunglasses.  They never showed up   Figure somebody just had lenses recut. A pox on them. Lol
> 
> Reported the ezpass but will call it a loss come Saturday, figuring two weeks plenty of time for it to show up.
> 
> PW protected, was affixed to window; no idea why anyone would keep it. Oh well. Only $25 tohave another shipped.    do have ezpass for needs back home. Too confusing to figure out while FL toll roads exclude it
> 
> mr always in such a rush hustling me out of car at airport. Will take my sweet time going forward
> 
> wow, local train service too?  We are lucky to have port authority buses. Some trolleys downtown into southern burbs
> 
> I just can’t get into them. Think it’s textural, too crunchy?  Same as garbanzos/chick peas
> 
> Oh yeah, land shark alert


Had all 10 toes done this morning.  A very lovely shade of pink!



schumigirl said:


> Ended up with a milky coffee instead which was lovely, all creamy milk and no water, delicious but not something I have very often.
> 
> Love the smell of cut grass........and my goodness yes, we walked miles every day in NYC. But, you don`t realise just how far you walk at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, stroller isn`t a common word over her for pushchair....never heard the term wife beater in respect of a vest before? That`s a new one.......
> 
> We did get pictures outside the main door and the side doors of Tiffany, and so many were taking pictures inside, I think the staff are used to people just looking around and yes, there were a lot of folks with Audrey Hepburn look around.
> 
> Enjoy that last minute packing........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot envisage that mix......and I can put pineapple with most things......lol.....never been a fan of any bean in any form. When we visited family in Italy about a million years ago, they made us dinner one evening and it was a white bean casserole with extra beans and a side of beans with more beans.......I had the bread and salad! But, I do trust your judgement on that.......
> 
> I do like a nice falafel despite hating chick peas though, especially if it`s spicy......Tom loves most beans but hates falafel.....lol......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rain and high winds today. No walking especially in an open sandal.
> 
> Might go pick up some bits in our village for the weekend, we need a bacon top up and maybe a leg of lamb for Sunday.
> 
> We`ve been asked out for dinner tomorrow night, but as I can`t wear a dress shoe yet, turned it down and said we`ll catch up another time. It`s too nice a restaurant to go in with old crocs on my feet.......so we`ll have Thai take out here instead.
> 
> Will buy some Brioche buns for dinner tonight and finish up the pulled pork...everyone likes those and will make up some American style coleslaw....no onion. Bacon for breakfast this morning........you`ll smell the aroma mac......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a lovely Friday ​


Soon you'll get those shoes on, and soon you and Tom can dine out with friends!!!!



Lynne G said:


> Aw, hope you are having a lovely Friday too Schumi.
> 
> Keisha, not sure what it is, but need to open access to see what. Old bathroom, so may have to replace a pipe or two. Already had to replace those in the sink. So I guess the bath was just a matter of time. Just annoying, and lucky to have two bathrooms.
> 
> A beautiful sunrise it was. DH went to bed early, and so we were both were up early, like just before the alarm would have gone off. I turned it off, as we didn’t need it. Grr. But another yellow sky as now a very early sunrise. And glorious sunshine already streaming through my window. Another partly cloudy day, but hey, enough sun to have 88 degrees the high. But as a clear sky in the wee hours, 54 says the thermometer now. So maybe a bit cool out, but shorts still being worn. It will be warmer soon, with that bright sunny skies also now.
> 
> 
> Ooh time for tea. May make eggs, as any left over the men will finish. Made burgers last night, and had cut off a piece of sharp cheddar from a cheese block we had. Only one who did not have a cheeseburger was little one. But as have a bit of cheese still left, will chop the rest of the leftover cheese in smaller pieces and toss with the eggs. Little one won’t eat my scrambled eggs, and the rest of us don’t care if it is cheesy eggs. So cheesy eggs it will be.
> 
> A Fabulous Friday homies. And a happy and good morning to you.
> 
> Big Woot! A number of one will be Charade’s countdown. Safe travels tomorrow, and hope lots of park fun.


The only time I ever get up to watch sunrise was at the beach.  Nothing beats the beauty of that!  Biggest thing I will miss about the condos for sure....



Robo56 said:


> Good Friday morning Sans family
> 
> The sun is shinning this morning  high today is supposed to be 84. I was really surprised when we hit 85 yesterday.  I will take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We used to catch Blue catfish, Channel catfish, Striped bass and Sauger at the Lake. The fresh Catfish we caught right out of the Lake was delicious. I liked the Striped Bass a lot to.
> 
> Hubby would Skin and gut the fish and cut filets off the Catfish. I never cooked them skinned and gutted whole on the bone. Some folks do and they call them Catfish Fiddlers.
> 
> I found these Catfish fillets at The store and decided to give it a try. I dip them in egg and milk mix then dredge in Kentucky Kernel seasoned  flour mixed with Panko and fry them. They were very good.
> 
> There are Catfish restaurants In Kentucky by the Lake.
> 
> 
> Schumi I have never been to the Tiffany in New York. Will have to have a look at it if I ever get to New York again. Sounds nice.
> 
> Happy packing Charade you will be on your way before you know it.
> 
> Lynne hope they are able to fix your bathroom pipe.
> 
> We had the sprinkler repairman out yesterday. I accidentally nicked a sprinkler line when I was reworking some landscaping in the back yard.
> All fixed now so yard will get a good watering.
> 
> Going to New Harmony today for a walk and lunch with younger Sis and her grandson (my little great-nephew that I watch sometime). It’s a quaint little town on the Wabash River. They have a restaurant there called the Red Geranium that has good food.
> 
> There is a Roofless Church there that’s beautiful to walk around in and a few other nice things to visit.
> 
> Weather looks like it will be nice to be out.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday everyone.
> 
> 
> View attachment 576626
> 
> View attachment 576627


Sounds like a very enjoyable day planned!  
And I need to show your 'recipe' to DH.  He will get a good chuckle!!



Charade67 said:


> Good morning and happy Friday. I have had a busy morning. I had to get up early for a medical appointment. After that I stopped by the bank to get some cash for tips. Then to Kroger to get a graduation card and Amazon gift card for my niece. Poor kid is finally graduating high school. She got held back a year because she missed so many days due to illnesses.
> 
> Today's agenda is finish packing and clean the house. I'm also waiting for one of B's former teacher to stop by with some coffee. He daughter was selling it as a fundraiser for the high school lacrosse team. I bought 2 bags for dh.
> 
> I just hate the thought of having to clean when we get back. When B was born I went into labor shortly after having dinner, so dished were left int he sink. When I cam home from the hospital 3 days later the dishes were still there. I was furious with dh.
> 
> I used to think it cam from the show COPS because it seemed like every time they arrested a man for domestic violence he was wearing a white, tank top undershirt. Apparently it actually goes back to a murder case from the 1940's.
> 
> 
> Hoping it's not too serious or too expensive.
> 
> Happy to post today's countdown picture.
> 
> View attachment 576636


Everything is falling into place for your departure! 
ONE MORE DAY!!!   I hope you and your family have the best time!!



keishashadow said:


> View attachment 576641I plan on making like this Husky and crawling into my pool today...will call it water aerobics
> 
> View attachment 576640I’m hoping for a quiet lot across the street once they start demo again.  Stopped two weeks ago due to finding asbestos.  Have been watching at least 5 of these little guys living there.  Know we know where the two raccoons we rehomed last year were living.
> View attachment 576644
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> 
> Not familiar with that seasoned flour but that does sound good
> 
> A roofless church? Another thing
> 
> That nesting instinct is a weird phenom.  Most of my friends experienced it.  Sure fire way to let me know to get that overnight bag ready, baby was right around the corner
> 
> Dr Strange is right up there for me.  Have a wonderful trip, try to stay cool!
> 
> Carole - LOL re your description of the bean entree, with the side of beans...what, no ditalini pasta thrown into the mix?  I do enjoy a good peasant style bowl of beans, said pasta & greens flavored with sausage or some prosciutto now & again.


A nice soak may be therapeutic for your foot.  Enjoy the pool time!



Lynne G said:


> Aww, little one took me out to late breakfast or brunch at First Watch.  Oh my, very large dinner plate pancakes.  All was delicious, with leftovers, that I surely will want.  Hot feeling out already.  Got gas for almost empty car gas tank, then a Starbucks stop, and home we came.  Lovely Friday morning.   We will do that lunchtime walk, as still full from stuffing ourselves.
> 
> Ack to seeing that raccoon. Yeah, they are pests here too, Keisha. Quiet neighbors indeed. Hope the construction stops soon.
> 
> Robo, good to hear from you, and glad to hear busy, with family lunch and walk, as food place sounds nice, and pretty area to walk around with roofless church.


How nice your DD took you to brunch!!  Pancakes are always a winner!
Enjoy your day off!







Finger nails done on Wednesday, toes done this morning, and a root touch up at 3pm today.  I will be all glammed up for this weekend, lol!

I stopped at a Vietnamese restaurant after having my toes done late this morning.  I ordered beef Pho for the first time ever....not spicy of course.  It was very good!  The broth had such a unique flavor.  I couldn't even guess half the spices used, but I'm sure I tasted cinnamon.  Which was kinda weird, but very fitting to the flavor...

DH picked up more from DDs apartment this morning, and ran it to our house quickly.  A couple of book cases, a table, her golf clubs, and a few large plastic tubs.  Every bit will help lessen the workload on final move out day next week.  
We will need to take apart her queen size bed, move 2 large couches, a coffee table, and her desk. Those are the last of the big items.  DD kept her cleaning supplies, so we can go through for a good clean once the apartment is empty.

10 days until our Universal trip!  Will be doing the single digit dance tomorrow!


----------



## Charade67

I've just been hit with an upset stomach.  I can't get sick now. I'm praying that it's just something i ate.


----------



## Lynne G

I hope just the food you ate, Charade.  Sending good thoughts you are not sick.


----------



## Charade67

Thanks Lynne. I took some Pepto and so far am not feeling any worse.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Happy Friday Dance 

Not much happening here.  Youngest ds is gone camping with a friend and his family for the weekend.  We still have restrictions, but we decided that for his mental health he needed to go and spend some time just being young and hanging out with a friend.   We felt the risk was low being outside and sleeping in his own tent.

It is a holiday weekend here.  So I will enjoy the extra day off this weekend.  Although I'm working tomorrow and Sunday at the second job...but I do have a few weekend I booked off in the next little bit.  I hate working both days on the weekend, but at least I have Monday off.  The weather is supposed to be decent and warm, so hoping to be able to get out and enjoy it a little bit.  



Charade67 said:


> I've officially started packing. I have most of my stuff packed. Will add a little more tomorrow, and then there are a couple of things that need to wait until the morning we leave. Tomorrow I will clean house so I don't come back to a messy house.
> 
> I hope you start to feel better soon.  I'm crossing whatever I can for you!


So exciting to be packing and doing the final clean of the house before you leave!!!!  I hope you'll be stopping in to show a picture or two.  It is sooo nice to live vicariously through other people's trips.  


Lynne G said:


> And ack, my bath drain not working right, and have to move my very heavy large bureau.  Will call my brother to help DH as, of course, to get to pipes are behind that bureau.  Never fails. A tomorrow moving and hope to fix not expensive.  At least we have another bathroom we can use, kids will have to share a few days, hopefully, just a day.


I hope you get that sorted soon.  That is definitely NOT fun to deal with and can open a whole new can of worms.  


schumigirl said:


> Rain and high winds today. No walking especially in an open sandal.
> 
> Might go pick up some bits in our village for the weekend, we need a bacon top up and maybe a leg of lamb for Sunday.


I hope the healing is going good.  The lamb sounds delicious!


Robo56 said:


> The fresh Catfish we caught right out of the Lake was delicious. I liked the Striped Bass a lot to.
> 
> Hubby would Skin and gut the fish and cut filets off the Catfish. I never cooked them skinned and gutted whole on the bone. Some folks do and they call them Catfish Fiddlers.


I really want to try catfish!  But then again, I enjoy fish!  


keishashadow said:


> . Have been watching at least 5 of these little guys living there. Know we know where the two raccoons we rehomed last year were living.


They are cute...but so destructive!!!!  


J'aime Paris said:


> 10 days until our Universal trip! Will be doing the single digit dance tomorrow!


Single digit dance   It will fly by now!  It is exciting

Well, I should shuffle the last of the papers on my desk.  Trying to make myself look busy and putting in my time for the day    It's Friday and I really don't feel like being here when it's sooo beautiful outside.  I just ran to the bank to make a deposit...and I could have just kept driving alllllll the way home lol.  

Stay safe and take care everyone!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I've only taken the Amtrak from Milwaukee to Chicago.  Easy and quick, and it sure beats driving in downtown Chicago.  I've heard overnight parking can be more than $60 per night...yikes that's high!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks very relaxing!
> Love how the shark reminds me of Bruce at Universal!
> 
> 
> 
> Had all 10 toes done this morning.  A very lovely shade of pink!
> 
> 
> Soon you'll get those shoes on, and soon you and Tom can dine out with friends!!!!
> 
> 
> The only time I ever get up to watch sunrise was at the beach.  Nothing beats the beauty of that!  Biggest thing I will miss about the condos for sure....
> 
> 
> Sounds like a very enjoyable day planned!
> And I need to show your 'recipe' to DH.  He will get a good chuckle!!
> 
> 
> Everything is falling into place for your departure!
> ONE MORE DAY!!!   I hope you and your family have the best time!!
> 
> 
> A nice soak may be therapeutic for your foot.  Enjoy the pool time!
> 
> 
> How nice your DD took you to brunch!!  Pancakes are always a winner!
> Enjoy your day off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finger nails done on Wednesday, toes done this morning, and a root touch up at 3pm today.  I will be all glammed up for this weekend, lol!
> 
> I stopped at a Vietnamese restaurant after having my toes done late this morning.  I ordered beef Pho for the first time ever....not spicy of course.  It was very good!  The broth had such a unique flavor.  I couldn't even guess half the spices used, but I'm sure I tasted cinnamon.  Which was kinda weird, but very fitting to the flavor...
> 
> DH picked up more from DDs apartment this morning, and ran it to our house quickly.  A couple of book cases, a table, her golf clubs, and a few large plastic tubs.  Every bit will help lessen the workload on final move out day next week.
> We will need to take apart her queen size bed, move 2 large couches, a coffee table, and her desk. Those are the last of the big items.  DD kept her cleaning supplies, so we can go through for a good clean once the apartment is empty.
> 
> 10 days until our Universal trip!  Will be doing the single digit dance tomorrow!
> View attachment 576694



Yep, I`m counting the days till we can join the human race again and go for a civilised dinner out.

lol....I love Pho only when it`s extra spicy......but, hope you enjoyed it and you have been getting a lot done recently!!

And single digits now Lori........fabulous!!





Charade67 said:


> I've just been hit with an upset stomach.  I can't get sick now. I'm praying that it's just something i ate.




Hope you are doing much better and safe travels today Charade....hope you have a wonderful trip to Orlando......





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy Friday Dance
> 
> Not much happening here.  Youngest ds is gone camping with a friend and his family for the weekend.  We still have restrictions, but we decided that for his mental health he needed to go and spend some time just being young and hanging out with a friend.   We felt the risk was low being outside and sleeping in his own tent.
> 
> It is a holiday weekend here.  So I will enjoy the extra day off this weekend.  Although I'm working tomorrow and Sunday at the second job...but I do have a few weekend I booked off in the next little bit.  I hate working both days on the weekend, but at least I have Monday off.  The weather is supposed to be decent and warm, so hoping to be able to get out and enjoy it a little bit.
> 
> 
> So exciting to be packing and doing the final clean of the house before you leave!!!!  I hope you'll be stopping in to show a picture or two.  It is sooo nice to live vicariously through other people's trips.
> 
> I hope you get that sorted soon.  That is definitely NOT fun to deal with and can open a whole new can of worms.
> 
> I hope the healing is going good.  The lamb sounds delicious!
> 
> I really want to try catfish!  But then again, I enjoy fish!
> 
> They are cute...but so destructive!!!!
> 
> Single digit dance   It will fly by now!  It is exciting
> 
> Well, I should shuffle the last of the papers on my desk.  Trying to make myself look busy and putting in my time for the day    It's Friday and I really don't feel like being here when it's sooo beautiful outside.  I just ran to the bank to make a deposit...and I could have just kept driving alllllll the way home lol.
> 
> Stay safe and take care everyone!!!!!



Holiday weekend! Excellent......

Thanks.....lamb is such a hit in our home, can`t go wrong with it for many dishes.

Have a super weekend Pumpkin.......




On my lonesome this morning.......so, got up early and got a whole load of housework done, including some little jobs I`ve been putting off......and managed a fair bit, foot only hindered me a little.

Tom has gone with the son of one of friends to look for a car for him. Think he just wanted someone with him that`ll have experience working deals out. So, hope they get something suitable. 

Enjoyed some bacon and sunny side up eggs this morning, so doubt I`ll need lunch today, and then Thai takeaway tonight......and game night!

Will maybe watch some of the Monaco GP qualifying.....maybe. See how it goes.

And Saturday again.......gotta love the weekend........


























Happy Saturday   ​


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels today, Charade.  Should be some nice weather going and there. 

So glad it’s now the weekend. Yay! And weather news this morning had lady say, a Summer feeling weekend, with a pair of over 90 degrees as the high temps, and increasing humidity to feel sticky today and even stickier tomorrow. And yeah, chances of some nice thunderstorms in the late afternoon and evenings, though mostly North of me, has the best chances. Yep, Summer weather weekend for sure. Hazy, hot and humid, with those wow, look at that lightning and all that rain, later in the day storm. And cooler weather on the week days, as a weak cold front is trying to set up, by Sunday evening, and will give us a predicted 72 degree high on Monday. That should actually feel refreshing after this sweaty feeling weekend. And typical late Spring, ending of May, with this weeks predicted high temps ranging from three days with over 90 the high, and four days of highs in the 70’s. And interesting, not many chances of rain, though this weekend and next. But ah yes, that taste of our typical Summer. My area’s typical summer enjoys those HHH days. Hazy, hot, and humid, with some drenching later day storms that make it almost as hot after they pass by. And have to say, love the heat. Though you know my AC has been on in my home for days now, no need to turn the heater on now. And an ah yes, also use the AC in my car, as too hot to have the windows open on the road.

A happy Saturday to tea drinking, early riser, bacon making Schumi.  I hope your morning has been peaceful, with DH out with friend and Kyle having some muddy fun with friends.  And yep, you always make me smile with mention of bacon and tea.  Enjoy a lush lunch and the rest of today.  And hope you have some of our hot weather, as know you like it warm feeling too. 

Quiet house, big tv remote in hand, with other hand holding my tea cup. And only other sound is the washer and dryer, as sweaty days means more clothes. So as was up early too, it’s been a wash day for me.

Super sized Sunny Saturday to all the homies.  May all have a good weekend, and enjoy a cool drink.  And two cheers, a time to leave Charade, and a shorter, single digit Paris also getting ready to leave.  Woot!  Woot!


----------



## Charade67




----------



## Charade67

I’m currently in the Charlotte airport listening to “Karen” and her family arguing with the gate agent because they arrived late and missed their flight.


----------



## Lynne G

Haha, just like pier runners missing the cruise ship sailing out of port.  Glad you are ready to board, Charade.,


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all!

Single digits for Jaimie, woot. 





Charade67 said:


> I've just been hit with an upset stomach.  I can't get sick now. I'm praying that it's just something i ate.


All resolved now i hope, thinking nerves?


schumigirl said:


> Yep, I`m counting the days till we can join the human race again and go for a civilised dinner out.


A very reasonable wish there!


schumigirl said:


> Think he just wanted someone with him that`ll have experience working deals out. So, hope they get something suitable. Kyle and co are out quad biking (ATV`s) so no doubt they`ll come in muddy as it`s rained a lot over the last 48 hours. They can come in the back way and leave everything in the laundry room......then I`ll complain they`re muddying up my freshly cleaned bathrooms  Did the 3 upstairs bathrooms and still to do the downstairs. That`ll keep.


Sounds like a full day for Tom.  Some people are 
born negotiators


Charade67 said:


> View attachment 576818


My favorite of her books .  Enjoy 


Lynne G said:


> Haha, just like pier runners missing the cruise ship sailing out of port.  Glad you are ready to board, Charade.,


We generally book a direct aft balcony when cruising. Quiet location, many have absolutely huge balconies .  Not sure what it says about me that I would time my port days in order to be firmly seated on my lounger, waiting for the inevitable running of the bulls back to the ship.  Bonus points many of them were so snookered they could barely walk let alone run.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh I have always had a port side balcony and so enjoy watching those returning late too Keisha.  I am one always wanting to be back in plenty of time.  

Hot one today.  Made bacon, eggs, home fries and toast for brunch today.  Iced coffee and tea.  Now relaxing before having to do our grocery pick up.  The thought of a crowded grocery, nope.  Pull up, they place in car, off we go.


----------



## Charade67

Just arrived at AoA and our room isn’t ready yet.


----------



## Charade67

AoA lobby. Fruit Stripe gum anyone?


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Like the live reporting, Charade.  Hope you got your room as of now.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh my, you know when you are warmer than Orlando this time of night, we are having Summer temps.  Not to go below 70 overnight.  Eeek.  

Usual Saturday dinner, yes, it was, Chinese food. It was very good this time.  Decided to walk down to local gelato place, and now beached feeling and relaxing.  Older one went out with his friends, and DH went to visit his mum, so it’s a little one and me night.  Think she’s full feeling too, though see headphones on, guess her friends are all online playing.  

Hope all are enjoying this weather this weekend before our holiday one.


----------



## Charade67

Going to attempt rope drop at MK.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I’m currently in the Charlotte airport listening to “Karen” and her family arguing with the gate agent because they arrived late and missed their flight.



Karen`s really are a worldwide pandemic all of their own....they`re everywhere! 

Hope you get off to a wonderful start today.......good luck at MK!





keishashadow said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Single digits for Jaimie, woot.
> All resolved now i hope, thinking nerves?
> 
> A very reasonable wish there!
> 
> Sounds like a full day for Tom.  Some people are
> born negotiators
> 
> My favorite of her books .  Enjoy
> 
> We generally book a direct aft balcony when cruising. Quiet location, many have absolutely huge balconies . Not sure what it says about me that I would time my port days in order to be firmly seated on my lounger, waiting for the inevitable running of the bulls back to the ship. Bonus points many of them were so snookered they could barely walk let alone run.



He really is. I`m not sure I`d have the stomach for negotiating, and wouldn`t consider some of the things he has managed when we buy our cars. But, he does good and I think the young man will be buying the car today when they go back. He put down a small deposit to hold the car, but longer test drive today and then I think he`ll be happy to buy it. 

That`s an odd book for me, I read it when it had an unspeakable name, I still have that copy somewhere as it was my grandmother`s, but it`s not a book I enjoy. The BBC did a dreadful dramatisation of it a couple of years back.....

lol.....I`m envisioning you sitting like royalty on your balcony watching the masses swarm back in a pickled state.......sounds good though! 




Had a late one last night, we enjoyed our Thai take out choices, some dishes were spicier than we thought, but all dishes were lovely.........and game night evolved into just the four of us, to another couple who had cancelled going out to dinner. It was fun.....and much wine was involved. 

There is no truth in the rumour that I may have looked like this at the end of the night........ 





​
And a lovely longer sleep this morning was nice. Does you the world of good now and again.

Sunny but cloudy today, will get all the bedding out on the line and as Tom is out this afternoon it`ll be just me watching the Monaco GP.....till the driver we don`t like starts winning, then I`ll turn it off. 

Lamb is in the Aga and will slowly roast away all day in red wine, stock and several other ingredients. Looking forward to that tonight. Apart from that, quiet day ahead. 

Shrimp cocktail and crab cakes for lunch with some salad. 

Lazy Sunday ahead.........


























Have a lovely peaceful Sunday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, hope Charade is enjoying MK now.

Quite the beautiful sunrise, well before 6 am now. Sun is making all so bright and yellow since the sunrise. And while the clouds will then arrive around lunchtime, and make it a mostly cloudy day, only a light rain came around later in the evening last night. Was so light, did not even hear the rain. Quick too, as about 10 minutes later and not even pale green seen on the weather radar. So I expect those rain chances today are to stay the Northwestern area of me, as said for today again. So those pesky clouds arriving are not bringing rain to us. And even with the cold front arriving tonight, it’s not strong enough to bring rain to all, but nice enough to drop the temps over 20 degrees for what now predicted to be just an overcast Monday, with that camel needing its umbrella. Guess a yay! Expecting now to not be reporting a rainy Monday tomorrow.

And so, our get the trash out, and ready for the week days routine is our usual Sunday. But as a happy thought will be percolating all this week, as like Pumpkin last week, the coming weekend is a holiday one for us. Shorter week to end this month is so appreciated. As it starts that almost a month later, or sooner, that yay, another holiday off time of year. Yep, next ones are beginning of July, beginning of September, mid October, end of November and a double one in December and to start January. And we like January, as not only start the month off as a holiday, but a few weeks later, another holiday, then one in mid February. And then the holiday off drought. As such, you can see why that smile will be all day by Friday, as next week’s back to week day routine will be on Monday. Woot! And another woot as that countdown to our little get away that does not include an amusement park, but at least one park, a central one, is also ticking away, with less than 20 days away now.

And ooh is that lamb cooking I smell? Ah Schumi’s dinner is lamb. Hope you got to watch some of that car race, Schumi, and nice of DH to help the young man buy a car. And nice to hear, back to enjoying a night with friends. Hope your Sunday has been lovely peaceful too.

Mine should be lovely peaceful, as right now, DH is out visiting his mum again, as has to mow her grass, and kids are both still asleep. Older one worked all day yesterday, came home to eat dinner and freshen up, then went out with friends last night. I thought I heard him come home, but as was in bed sleeping, I think it was around midnight. I have no idea when little one ended her night. I said good night to her by 11 last night. I was tired for so reason. That, and there was crap nothing interesting to watch on my smaller screen. Why shows from the early two thousand and teen number years are playing in the later night is just crappy. Left her playing online with her friends on the largest screen.

And so from another sunny ☀ and increasingly humid feeling weather homie, may your Sunday be that, sunny and include time relaxing in that heat. Pool time too, why yes I am at least. As little one said, you just get used to that cooler pool temp. Um, even with my legs in the pool and a cool drink in my hand, I’ll be good. Eh, if hot enough, that cooler feeling dip in the pool will be nice for a bit. So homies, stay cool in that heat, and enjoy your Sunday.

Ooh at my house you will also see a tea pot on the stove. Time for more tea.  And since little one and I picked up some ice cream bars, why yes, you will see one of those in my hands right now.  It is a perfect end to a weekend mini breakfast by myself.  Woot!  Sunday is here.


----------



## keishashadow

Sat in hospital waiting room for middle DS, finally got his MRI on foot. Day dreaming of bacon as we skipped breakfast. Guess what I made for lunch?  Need to dig in chest freezer for dinner inspiration


Charade67 said:


> Just arrived at AoA and our room isn’t ready yet.


that’s rather late


Charade67 said:


> AoA lobby. Fruit Stripe gum anyone?
> 
> View attachment 576911


All the times I’ve stayed there, never caught that lol good one


Lynne G said:


> Oh my, you know when you are warmer than Orlando this time of night, we are having Summer temps. Not to go below 70 overnight. Eeek.


It was hotter than expected when I went out at 9 am. Plan on floating in pool before 2 pm


Charade67 said:


> Going to attempt rope drop at MK.


I was always so happy when family didn’t insist we rope drop during shared visits .  Realized last fall With no FP it’s essential At MK.  We have managed to get ‘Er all done & in our resort pool by early afternoon.
Another necessary evil with pool capacity issues.  Hope they up those numbers soon too


schumigirl said:


> That`s an odd book for me, I read it when it had an unspeakable name,


It will always be that name in my mind. I try to be PC often fail quite miserably


schumigirl said:


> Shrimp cocktail and crab cakes for lunch with some salad.


Wow, fancy lunch stuffs! Yum


Lynne G said:


> Pool time too, why yes I am at least. As little one said, you just get used to that cooler pool temp


Yep, once your body parts go numb it’s all gravy lol


----------



## Realfoodfans

A very happy weekend all!!!

We were having our baby shower yesterday.....
however everything changed and our beautiful baby grandson arrived yesterday afternoon.  A little early but all healthy and well.

So this was the cake for the party!



And let me introduce our gorgeous new grandson 



They had to stay in the hospital for 24 hours to check his blood a few times as DIL is Rhesus Negative but we’ve just been to see them now home and they are so unbelievably happy and chilled.  Only stayed half an hour but it was so lovely to have a cuddle.

Hope those on vacation are having a great time and those at home are well.  I will try and have a catch up soon.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yay, hope Charade is enjoying MK now.
> 
> Quite the beautiful sunrise, well before 6 am now. Sun is making all so bright and yellow since the sunrise. And while the clouds will then arrive around lunchtime, and make it a mostly cloudy day, only a light rain came around later in the evening last night. Was so light, did not even hear the rain. Quick too, as about 10 minutes later and not even pale green seen on the weather radar. So I expect those rain chances today are to stay the Northwestern area of me, as said for today again. So those pesky clouds arriving are not bringing rain to us. And even with the cold front arriving tonight, it’s not strong enough to bring rain to all, but nice enough to drop the temps over 20 degrees for what now predicted to be just an overcast Monday, with that camel needing its umbrella. Guess a yay! Expecting now to not be reporting a rainy Monday tomorrow.
> 
> And so, our get the trash out, and ready for the week days routine is our usual Sunday. But as a happy thought will be percolating all this week, as like Pumpkin last week, the coming weekend is a holiday one for us. Shorter week to end this month is so appreciated. As it starts that almost a month later, or sooner, that yay, another holiday off time of year. Yep, next ones are beginning of July, beginning of September, mid October, end of November and a double one in December and to start January. And we like January, as not only start the month off as a holiday, but a few weeks later, another holiday, then one in mid February. And then the holiday off drought. As such, you can see why that smile will be all day by Friday, as next week’s back to week day routine will be on Monday. Woot! And another woot as that countdown to our little get away that does not include an amusement park, but at least one park, a central one, is also ticking away, with less than 20 days away now.
> 
> And ooh is that lamb cooking I smell? Ah Schumi’s dinner is lamb. Hope you got to watch some of that car race, Schumi, and nice of DH to help the young man buy a car. And nice to hear, back to enjoying a night with friends. Hope your Sunday has been lovely peaceful too.
> 
> Mine should be lovely peaceful, as right now, DH is out visiting his mum again, as has to mow her grass, and kids are both still asleep. Older one worked all day yesterday, came home to eat dinner and freshen up, then went out with friends last night. I thought I heard him come home, but as was in bed sleeping, I think it was around midnight. I have no idea when little one ended her night. I said good night to her by 11 last night. I was tired for so reason. That, and there was crap nothing interesting to watch on my smaller screen. Why shows from the early two thousand and teen number years are playing in the later night is just crappy. Left her playing online with her friends on the largest screen.
> 
> And so from another sunny ☀ and increasingly humid feeling weather homie, may your Sunday be that, sunny and include time relaxing in that heat. Pool time too, why yes I am at least. As little one said, you just get used to that cooler pool temp. Um, even with my legs in the pool and a cool drink in my hand, I’ll be good. Eh, if hot enough, that cooler feeling dip in the pool will be nice for a bit. So homies, stay cool in that heat, and enjoy your Sunday.
> 
> Ooh at my house you will also see a tea pot on the stove. Time for more tea.  And since little one and I picked up some ice cream bars, why yes, you will see one of those in my hands right now.  It is a perfect end to a weekend mini breakfast by myself.  Woot!  Sunday is here.




Yep, lamb was delicious.....and it has indeed been a lovely day thanks. 

Yes, not long till your NY trip......that`ll be fun. 





keishashadow said:


> Sat in hospital waiting room for middle DS, finally got his MRI on foot. Day dreaming of bacon as we skipped breakfast. Guess what I made for lunch?  Need to dig in chest freezer for dinner inspiration
> that’s rather late
> 
> All the times I’ve stayed there, never caught that lol good one
> 
> It was hotter than expected when I went out at 9 am. Plan on floating in pool before 2 pm
> 
> I was always so happy when family didn’t insist we rope drop during shared visits .  Realized last fall With no FP it’s essential At MK.  We have managed to get ‘Er all done & in our resort pool by early afternoon.
> Another necessary evil with pool capacity issues.  Hope they up those numbers soon too
> 
> It will always be that name in my mind. I try to be PC often fail quite miserably
> 
> Wow, fancy lunch stuffs! Yum
> 
> Yep, once your body parts go numb it’s all gravy lol




Bacon anytime is always good! Hope the MRI went well for DS......and weather sounds gorgeous Janet......dipping your toe will be lovely! 

I agree, whenever I hear of it, I think of the original name in my head....

Yep, lunch was lovely and Tom did look at me and think was I after something as Sunday is usually a BLT or similar.......they were lovely though, I don`t often make crab cakes myself, and shrimp.....well, can`t go wrong there. 



Hope Charade is having a wonderful trip so far........




Did have a lovely day after all. Watched GP and did enjoy it for a change, Tom went to the showroom with friends son and GF and happy to say he bought the car they were looking at. They brought it round to show us on their test drive, it`s a good un. He`ll enjoy driving it. 

Our friend popped round to check my foot and said it`s healing nicely which is good to know.....I thought so, but best to get a professional opinion. Only another 4 weeks or so to go before it`s healed properly.

Lamb was beautiful as always. But, full up now. No room for anything else now.

Watching some DVD episodes of a tv we show we loved from mid 2000`s......always good to watch no matter how often we do. Better than some of the stuff on today. No wonder we don`t watch much tv. 

Rain has arrived, it`s like a winter`s night here.......🌧


----------



## keishashadow

Realfoodfans said:


> And let me introduce our gorgeous new grandson ❤


What a beautiful baby!!!  Congrats to all & talk about impeccable timing, least he held off till the shower was over

Carole - good check up for you!  Things went smoothly at hospital which was oddly dead


----------



## macraven

Congratulations grandma!
Beautiful baby!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Congratulations grandma!
> Beautiful baby!


 Not sure if HHN is toying with us or hinting at an announcement. See the HHN thread.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> What a beautiful baby!!!  Congrats to all & talk about impeccable timing, least he held off till the shower was over
> 
> Carole - good check up for you!  Things went smoothly at hospital which was oddly dead



Good to hear, and yes, I can imagine it was weirdly quiet.......




keishashadow said:


> Not sure if HHN is toying with us or hinting at an announcement. See the HHN thread.



I just saw your post! Interesting indeed........




realfood, congrats on the baby arriving......babies are so cute.




I really do think winter has come back tonight, heating is on and downright miserable outside. 

Think it`ll be an early night for us as we had a late one last night........I remember the days I`d be out Thursday to Sunday, those were the days!


----------



## Lynne G

Real, Congratulations, a beautiful baby.  

Ack, Keisha at the hospital with her DS. Hope all is well.

Was hot, and pool was lovely.  Did cook out with chicken and burgers.  S’mores with melting chocolate, as was so hot out.  Love the toasted marshmallows.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Ack, Keisha at the hospital with her DS. Hope all is well.


He had accident at work & broke/crushed foot. Took all this time to get MRI scheduled.  Still running strict covid protocols. Just started letting a support person accompany patients


----------



## macraven

sent to keisha and son


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha, I think it`s the same here now. They will let one person accompany the patient.....not before time.




And a good Monday morning from a sunny part of the world today.

Rain and cold were forecast, but wrong again. Think I may get out this morning after all.......

Want to get some fresh produce and I need cards for some upcoming birthdays and anniversaries including one I almost forgot! If we get in early to town it won`t be too busy, then if we can we might walk a little along the promenade for half an hour. Having some facetime with one of my Goddaughters this afternoon, not much else planned. Maybe a bit of reading will pass an hour or so.....

Making moussaka again for dinner tonight, Tom always said he didn`t like it due to it having aubergines (eggplant) in it, but he enjoyed it I`m glad to say. Not the healthiest dish in the world, but tasty.

Scrambled eggs for breakfast I think today........






























Have a wonderful Monday   ​


----------



## Lynne G

I hope you are having a wonderful Monday too Schumi.  I guess you have the sun today, as still seems dark out, as we have a thick cloud cover.

And while no rain, it’s very humid, though only 63 out, with 72 the high. One of our not as warm day. No matter, the first chance of rain is now Wednesday. But any rain can feel good, because as predicted, that mid week day will be a hazy and hot 93 degrees high one, so that camel will have a cool drink in hand and try to stay in the shade, before pulling out that umbrella maybe later in the day.

Eh, was awake randomly throughout the night. Not sure why, as this time DH was the one not restless one. Guess because I felt too warm many times. We do have the AC on, but I should have made it cooler before going to bed. I’d have a fan running to help, but oddly, not fond of the sound while trying to get to sleep.

And so, tea will be drank, and a search for breakfast. May be cereal, as not much else looks good from first arriving in kitchen to put tea kettle on. Ooh, I guess I neighbor is dog walking, as heard dog barking for a few minutes. No chicken out yet though. And still dark out looking, as not hearing birds nor other animals heard, just that early week day traffic, witch includes some loud vehicles.

And ah yes, certainly feels like a Monday.  Tea refill time, thus, wishing all a Marvelous Monday.


----------



## Charade67

Very quick good morning. We are off to Hollywood Studios today. All 3 of us tried for Rise of the Resistance today and all failed. Will try again at 1:00.

Real - congrats on the new grandson. He is adorable.

Got a text from my sister yesterday. Mom is back in the hospital. She has an infection at her surgery incision and is anemic.  I’m just waiting for more updates.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay for HS today Charade, and will send good thoughts you get that reserved next try.  And oh no, sending hugs and well thoughts to your mom.  Very sorry to hear about your mom, and hope you can still enjoy your time.


----------



## Charade67

Today we are having a transportation race. I’m on the bus. B and Dh are taking the gondola. Who will get there first?


----------



## Charade67

I won by a landslide. Dh is texting me pictures from the gondola transfer station.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy Friday Dance
> 
> Not much happening here.  Youngest ds is gone camping with a friend and his family for the weekend.  We still have restrictions, but we decided that for his mental health he needed to go and spend some time just being young and hanging out with a friend.   We felt the risk was low being outside and sleeping in his own tent.
> 
> It is a holiday weekend here.  So I will enjoy the extra day off this weekend.  Although I'm working tomorrow and Sunday at the second job...but I do have a few weekend I booked off in the next little bit.  I hate working both days on the weekend, but at least I have Monday off.  The weather is supposed to be decent and warm, so hoping to be able to get out and enjoy it a little bit.
> 
> 
> So exciting to be packing and doing the final clean of the house before you leave!!!!  I hope you'll be stopping in to show a picture or two.  It is sooo nice to live vicariously through other people's trips.
> 
> I hope you get that sorted soon.  That is definitely NOT fun to deal with and can open a whole new can of worms.
> 
> I hope the healing is going good.  The lamb sounds delicious!
> 
> I really want to try catfish!  But then again, I enjoy fish!
> 
> They are cute...but so destructive!!!!
> 
> Single digit dance   It will fly by now!  It is exciting
> 
> Well, I should shuffle the last of the papers on my desk.  Trying to make myself look busy and putting in my time for the day    It's Friday and I really don't feel like being here when it's sooo beautiful outside.  I just ran to the bank to make a deposit...and I could have just kept driving alllllll the way home lol.
> 
> Stay safe and take care everyone!!!!!


Mental health is just as important as physical health.  I'm happy your DS was able to do something fun!



schumigirl said:


> Yep, I`m counting the days till we can join the human race again and go for a civilised dinner out.
> 
> lol....I love Pho only when it`s extra spicy......but, hope you enjoyed it and you have been getting a lot done recently!!
> 
> And single digits now Lori........fabulous!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are doing much better and safe travels today Charade....hope you have a wonderful trip to Orlando......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holiday weekend! Excellent......
> 
> Thanks.....lamb is such a hit in our home, can`t go wrong with it for many dishes.
> 
> Have a super weekend Pumpkin.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my lonesome this morning.......so, got up early and got a whole load of housework done, including some little jobs I`ve been putting off......and managed a fair bit, foot only hindered me a little.
> 
> Tom has gone with the son of one of friends to look for a car for him. Think he just wanted someone with him that`ll have experience working deals out. So, hope they get something suitable. Kyle and co are out quad biking (ATV`s) so no doubt they`ll come in muddy as it`s rained a lot over the last 48 hours. They can come in the back way and leave everything in the laundry room......then I`ll complain they`re muddying up my freshly cleaned bathrooms   Did the 3 upstairs bathrooms and still to do the downstairs. That`ll keep.
> 
> Enjoyed some bacon and sunny side up eggs this morning, so doubt I`ll need lunch today, and then Thai takeaway tonight......and game night!
> 
> Will maybe watch some of the Monaco GP qualifying.....maybe. See how it goes.
> 
> And Saturday again.......gotta love the weekend........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday   ​


Sunny side up is my preferred way to eat eggs.  followed by poached.  I like a runny yolk!
Boys and there motor toys...how fun!




Charade67 said:


> View attachment 576818


Yes!   (A bit late on my part, since you're already there)



Charade67 said:


> AoA lobby. Fruit Stripe gum anyone?
> 
> View attachment 576911


LOL!



schumigirl said:


> Karen`s really are a worldwide pandemic all of their own....they`re everywhere!
> 
> Hope you get off to a wonderful start today.......good luck at MK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He really is. I`m not sure I`d have the stomach for negotiating, and wouldn`t consider some of the things he has managed when we buy our cars. But, he does good and I think the young man will be buying the car today when they go back. He put down a small deposit to hold the car, but longer test drive today and then I think he`ll be happy to buy it.
> 
> That`s an odd book for me, I read it when it had an unspeakable name, I still have that copy somewhere as it was my grandmother`s, but it`s not a book I enjoy. The BBC did a dreadful dramatisation of it a couple of years back.....
> 
> lol.....I`m envisioning you sitting like royalty on your balcony watching the masses swarm back in a pickled state.......sounds good though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a late one last night, we enjoyed our Thai take out choices, some dishes were spicier than we thought, but all dishes were lovely.........and game night evolved into just the four of us, to another couple who had cancelled going out to dinner. It was fun.....and much wine was involved.
> 
> There is no truth in the rumour that I may have looked like this at the end of the night........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> And a lovely longer sleep this morning was nice. Does you the world of good now and again.
> 
> Sunny but cloudy today, will get all the bedding out on the line and as Tom is out this afternoon it`ll be just me watching the Monaco GP.....till the driver we don`t like starts winning, then I`ll turn it off.
> 
> Lamb is in the Aga and will slowly roast away all day in red wine, stock and several other ingredients. Looking forward to that tonight. Apart from that, quiet day ahead.
> 
> Shrimp cocktail and crab cakes for lunch with some salad.
> 
> Lazy Sunday ahead.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a lovely peaceful Sunday ​


Almost ordered lamb yesterday, since it's not often on menus here.  Ended up with the Fish duet instead.



Lynne G said:


> Yay, hope Charade is enjoying MK now.
> 
> Quite the beautiful sunrise, well before 6 am now. Sun is making all so bright and yellow since the sunrise. And while the clouds will then arrive around lunchtime, and make it a mostly cloudy day, only a light rain came around later in the evening last night. Was so light, did not even hear the rain. Quick too, as about 10 minutes later and not even pale green seen on the weather radar. So I expect those rain chances today are to stay the Northwestern area of me, as said for today again. So those pesky clouds arriving are not bringing rain to us. And even with the cold front arriving tonight, it’s not strong enough to bring rain to all, but nice enough to drop the temps over 20 degrees for what now predicted to be just an overcast Monday, with that camel needing its umbrella. Guess a yay! Expecting now to not be reporting a rainy Monday tomorrow.
> 
> And so, our get the trash out, and ready for the week days routine is our usual Sunday. But as a happy thought will be percolating all this week, as like Pumpkin last week, the coming weekend is a holiday one for us. Shorter week to end this month is so appreciated. As it starts that almost a month later, or sooner, that yay, another holiday off time of year. Yep, next ones are beginning of July, beginning of September, mid October, end of November and a double one in December and to start January. And we like January, as not only start the month off as a holiday, but a few weeks later, another holiday, then one in mid February. And then the holiday off drought. As such, you can see why that smile will be all day by Friday, as next week’s back to week day routine will be on Monday. Woot! And another woot as that countdown to our little get away that does not include an amusement park, but at least one park, a central one, is also ticking away, with less than 20 days away now.
> 
> And ooh is that lamb cooking I smell? Ah Schumi’s dinner is lamb. Hope you got to watch some of that car race, Schumi, and nice of DH to help the young man buy a car. And nice to hear, back to enjoying a night with friends. Hope your Sunday has been lovely peaceful too.
> 
> Mine should be lovely peaceful, as right now, DH is out visiting his mum again, as has to mow her grass, and kids are both still asleep. Older one worked all day yesterday, came home to eat dinner and freshen up, then went out with friends last night. I thought I heard him come home, but as was in bed sleeping, I think it was around midnight. I have no idea when little one ended her night. I said good night to her by 11 last night. I was tired for so reason. That, and there was crap nothing interesting to watch on my smaller screen. Why shows from the early two thousand and teen number years are playing in the later night is just crappy. Left her playing online with her friends on the largest screen.
> 
> And so from another sunny ☀ and increasingly humid feeling weather homie, may your Sunday be that, sunny and include time relaxing in that heat. Pool time too, why yes I am at least. As little one said, you just get used to that cooler pool temp. Um, even with my legs in the pool and a cool drink in my hand, I’ll be good. Eh, if hot enough, that cooler feeling dip in the pool will be nice for a bit. So homies, stay cool in that heat, and enjoy your Sunday.
> 
> Ooh at my house you will also see a tea pot on the stove. Time for more tea.  And since little one and I picked up some ice cream bars, why yes, you will see one of those in my hands right now.  It is a perfect end to a weekend mini breakfast by myself.  Woot!  Sunday is here.


Enjoy your alone time...and ice cream bar!




keishashadow said:


> Sat in hospital waiting room for middle DS, finally got his MRI on foot. Day dreaming of bacon as we skipped breakfast. Guess what I made for lunch?  Need to dig in chest freezer for dinner inspiration
> that’s rather late
> 
> All the times I’ve stayed there, never caught that lol good one
> 
> It was hotter than expected when I went out at 9 am. Plan on floating in pool before 2 pm
> 
> I was always so happy when family didn’t insist we rope drop during shared visits .  Realized last fall With no FP it’s essential At MK.  We have managed to get ‘Er all done & in our resort pool by early afternoon.
> Another necessary evil with pool capacity issues.  Hope they up those numbers soon too
> 
> It will always be that name in my mind. I try to be PC often fail quite miserably
> 
> Wow, fancy lunch stuffs! Yum
> 
> Yep, once your body parts go numb it’s all gravy lol


Hope the MRI went well!



Realfoodfans said:


> A very happy weekend all!!!
> 
> We were having our baby shower yesterday.....
> however everything changed and our beautiful baby grandson arrived yesterday afternoon.  A little early but all healthy and well.
> 
> So this was the cake for the party!
> 
> View attachment 577082
> 
> And let me introduce our gorgeous new grandson ❤
> 
> View attachment 577083
> 
> They had to stay in the hospital for 24 hours to check his blood a few times as DIL is Rhesus Negative but we’ve just been to see them now home and they are so unbelievably happy and chilled.  Only stayed half an hour but it was so lovely to have a cuddle.
> 
> Hope those on vacation are having a great time and those at home are well.  I will try and have a catch up soon.


Perfect and precious!!!!  Congrats!!



schumigirl said:


> Yep, lamb was delicious.....and it has indeed been a lovely day thanks.
> 
> Yes, not long till your NY trip......that`ll be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon anytime is always good! Hope the MRI went well for DS......and weather sounds gorgeous Janet......dipping your toe will be lovely!
> 
> I agree, whenever I hear of it, I think of the original name in my head....
> 
> Yep, lunch was lovely and Tom did look at me and think was I after something as Sunday is usually a BLT or similar.......they were lovely though, I don`t often make crab cakes myself, and shrimp.....well, can`t go wrong there.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Charade is having a wonderful trip so far........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did have a lovely day after all. Watched GP and did enjoy it for a change, Tom went to the showroom with friends son and GF and happy to say he bought the car they were looking at. They brought it round to show us on their test drive, it`s a good un. He`ll enjoy driving it.
> 
> Our friend popped round to check my foot and said it`s healing nicely which is good to know.....I thought so, but best to get a professional opinion. Only another 4 weeks or so to go before it`s healed properly.
> 
> Lamb was beautiful as always. But, full up now. No room for anything else now.
> 
> Watching some DVD episodes of a tv we show we loved from mid 2000`s......always good to watch no matter how often we do. Better than some of the stuff on today. No wonder we don`t watch much tv.
> 
> Rain has arrived, it`s like a winter`s night here.......🌧


Glad the GP was entertaining!  
DH was all excited about Phil Mickelson winning the PGA championship at age 50



keishashadow said:


> He had accident at work & broke/crushed foot. Took all this time to get MRI scheduled.  Still running strict covid protocols. Just started letting a support person accompany patients


I'm sure DS was happy to have mom by his side.  Hope he's better soon!



schumigirl said:


> Keisha, I think it`s the same here now. They will let one person accompany the patient.....not before time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a good Monday morning from a sunny part of the world today.
> 
> Rain and cold were forecast, but wrong again. Think I may get out this morning after all.......
> 
> Want to get some fresh produce and I need cards for some upcoming birthdays and anniversaries including one I almost forgot! If we get in early to town it won`t be too busy, then if we can we might walk a little along the promenade for half an hour. Having some facetime with one of my Goddaughters this afternoon, not much else planned. Maybe a bit of reading will pass an hour or so.....
> 
> Making moussaka again for dinner tonight, Tom always said he didn`t like it due to it having aubergines (eggplant) in it, but he enjoyed it I`m glad to say. Not the healthiest dish in the world, but tasty.
> 
> Scrambled eggs for breakfast I think today........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday   ​


Tortellini stuffed with spinach and garlic will be tonights supper around here!



Lynne G said:


> I hope you are having a wonderful Monday too Schumi.  I guess you have the sun today, as still seems dark out, as we have a thick cloud cover.
> 
> And while no rain, it’s very humid, though only 63 out, with 72 the high. One of our not as warm day. No matter, the first chance of rain is now Wednesday. But any rain can feel good, because as predicted, that mid week day will be a hazy and hot 93 degrees high one, so that camel will have a cool drink in hand and try to stay in the shade, before pulling out that umbrella maybe later in the day.
> 
> Eh, was awake randomly throughout the night. Not sure why, as this time DH was the one not restless one. Guess because I felt too warm many times. We do have the AC on, but I should have made it cooler before going to bed. I’d have a fan running to help, but oddly, not fond of the sound while trying to get to sleep.
> 
> And so, tea will be drank, and a search for breakfast. May be cereal, as not much else looks good from first arriving in kitchen to put tea kettle on. Ooh, I guess I neighbor is dog walking, as heard dog barking for a few minutes. No chicken out yet though. And still dark out looking, as not hearing birds nor other animals heard, just that early week day traffic, witch includes some loud vehicles.
> 
> And ah yes, certainly feels like a Monday.  Tea refill time, thus, wishing all a Marvelous Monday.


I cannot sleep if it's too hot either.  I'd rather bundle up with blankets from the cold than be roasting/sweating...



Charade67 said:


> Very quick good morning. We are off to Hollywood Studios today. All 3 of us tried for Rise of the Resistance today and all failed. Will try again at 1:00.
> 
> Real - congrats on the new grandson. He is adorable.
> 
> Got a text from my sister yesterday. Mom is back in the hospital. She has an infection at her surgery incision and is anemic.  I’m just waiting for more updates.


Oh no!  Sending all good thoughts for your mom!



Charade67 said:


> I won by a landslide. Dh is texting me pictures from the gondola transfer station.
> 
> View attachment 577228
> 
> View attachment 577231View attachment 577233


Good for you!







Graduation weekend passed in a blur!   We met up with DD, her roommate and family of roommate on Saturday around 3pm.  The girls wanted a photo session, with shots individually, together and with family members.  The photographer did a wonderful job, and they got almost 100 great pictures!

We then all went out to dinner.  We went to the same restaurant that the girls went to 4 years ago when we all met.  Kinda went 'full circle', and this is when we got emotional.  The girls were reminiscing all the great memories made since meeting.  So glad I remembered my waterproof mascara that night!

We then went to a few college bars, as tradition.  On grad weekend, the parents are taken to all the places the college kids hang out.  Boy, it was loud!!!  And smokey from the smoke machine....and very disorienting due to all the strobe lights!  Gosh, I must be getting old!   But we hung out until almost 11:30pm.  Not too bad considering I needed to awake before 6am the next morning!

Sunday morning we left the house around 7:30am for the 9am graduation.  They had broken the graduation into 2 sessions, and we, along with 3,136 others were the morning group. 
It was a bit rushed, without the usual speakers, fanfare, and such.  But at least we were able to attend, and DD walked across the stage.
Also glad I went with the waterproof mascara again!

The grandparents, godparents and families met us at our home after for photos with DD in her grad gown.  We all then went out for an early dinner, which was actually incredible!  The waitress was top notch and everyone raved about their meals.  

All in all, it was a super weekend!!  Filled with laughter, memories and happy tears....
DD is wearing the red sash, and her roommate is next behind her.  Together even when walking across the stage....


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, big congratulations to Paris’s DD graduating.  

Still overcast, but no rain to see. Kids made burgers for lunch. Was nice of them. Dinner? Pasta maybe? Not sure. May make some iced coffee, as not feeling like tea in this middle of afternoon.

Sending mummy dust well wishes to Keisha’s DS.  Good his foot is healing up.  Ack, he had such a bad accident to hurt foot as much as he did, at his work.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, yes sunny all day today. Got a load of laundry washed, dried, ironed and everyone has put it away.....simple things. Hope you had better weather as the day went on. 

You`re the opposite of me...I love white noise in the room. 



Charade, nice win there....but, hope everything is ok with your mum. Being on a trip and getting bad news is not what you want. I hope she`s ok and it`s just a little glitch along the way. 




Lori......I can feel the emotion you must have felt over the weekend!! Love the pictures.....Huge congratulations to her, what an achievement, I know how proud you both are of her. 

And you did well staying out so late and early morning too.....lol......it does sound a lovely weekend for all of you. 

Runny eggs are the best!! Yep, poached are 2nd for me too. Although Tom makes an amazing omelette.....

I did see the guy who won the golf, my brother in law is a golf fanatic and had been talking a lot about him. 





Moussaka was nice tonight again, a little too filling and I thought I had cut it into fairly small portions. It is quite dense I suppose. 

Trying to watch (eventually) the first Fast & Furious movie.......I think I must be too old as the music is driving me nuts and we`re only 15 minutes in. Not really a Vin Diesel fan either, but the acting is atrocious so far......doubt I`ll see the end of this one never mind the other 187 movies that followed!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, older one has all those movies on DVD, Schumi.  I was bored with the first, and never saw any of the others.  They are generally old enough, free to view on some channels sometimes. I don’t watch even when listed on free viewing movie channel.  

At least it feels like AC is working well. Though it is not that predicted hazy and hot Wednesday yet either. A balmy 63 F out now. So not a warm day, but for the fact the humidity is high. Eh, shorts and t shirts are still the outfit worn, as was fine on my lunchtime walk. Then promptly took off my sneakers and put on flip flops. Still like less on feet when it’s hot out, though no matter how hot, if I have to walk any longer distances, will wear my well worn, very comfy sneakers.


----------



## cam757

Dropping in to say hello.  Hope everyone is well.  Busy weekend here. Had a yardsale with a couple of friends on Saturday.  Sold some stuff and the rest went to the children's hospital thrift store.  Nice to get rid of some junk.  It was hot hot hot though.  I think we all got sunburnt.  

Ran some errands yesterday and worked a little in the veggie garden. Temps have been so cool through the month of May nothing really has grown but now that we are hitting high 90s this week, I am sure things will take off.  Just have to keep watering. We are in a bit of a drought.  No rain in 2 weeks and none forecasted for this week.  

DS's 15th birthday is today.  Wow, how time flies. He is my one and only so I hate to see him grow up.  He wants to go to Red Robin for dinner so that is where we will take him.  Not my favorite but he is the birthday boy.  I picked up his cake a little while ago.  He wanted a Neapolitan cake, so I ordered one from a bakery/cafe near my work. Expensive but it saved me from making one and I know they did a far better job than I could. He made it easy for us by only asking for money  but I got him a few gifts that he may or may not like  In addition to just returning from UOR.   



Realfoodfans said:


> And let me introduce our gorgeous new grandson



Welcome to the world baby boy! Congrats grandma! 



keishashadow said:


> He had accident at work & broke/crushed foot. Took all this time to get MRI scheduled. Still running strict covid protocols. Just started letting a support person accompany patients



Oh no. Hope he has a quick recovery. 



Charade67 said:


> Very quick good morning. We are off to Hollywood Studios today. All 3 of us tried for Rise of the Resistance today and all failed. Will try again at 1:00.
> 
> Real - congrats on the new grandson. He is adorable.
> 
> Got a text from my sister yesterday. Mom is back in the hospital. She has an infection at her surgery incision and is anemic. I’m just waiting for more updates.



Have fun in WDW!  I hope you hear good news about your mom.


----------



## Lynne G

A big Happy Birthday to Can’s son.  15 years, yay!  One more year, and driving by the end of Summer.  Red Robin is okay, little one worked there while in senior high school, so we visit there every once in awhile.  It is popular here.  And nice cake, as nothing wrong with buying even if know his to bake.  I tend to buy from local bakeries, as easier most of the time.  

Ooh, sun finally out.


----------



## schumigirl

to your son Cam......

Hope he has a lovely day and enjoy his choice of food tonight.......and nothing wrong with ordering a cake.....some can be spectacular! 

Hope the sunburn isn`t too painful.....


----------



## macraven

Looks like I’m third on the match....



for Cam’s son

Have a great celebration today!
(Kids grow up too fast....)


----------



## pcstang

Hey all
We are finally heading back to UO. Is the UO site still the way everyone books hotels? It's been a few years and I don't remember how I used to do it. Hope all are well!

PC


----------



## Lynne G

Hey PC nice to see ya back.  Yep book direct with Universal.  Can use Keisha’s thread on AP rates link.  If no AP rate rooms, still will show you what’s available.  Windsurfers is part of the website name, I can’t remember off the top of my head, the actual link.  Can do it from Universal’s website too, hotel reservation click.  Though I don’t know how to put AP code when doing through Universal’s website, though may get it from link in that website’s AP page.   I just use Keisha’s listed AP link.  

Pasta it was, and nice relaxing.  DH is mowing grass, so made some nice tea.  Quiet enough night, I’ll take it.  Working on a puzzle I need bright light for, as all dark color looks too similar.  Big puzzle, so taking me some time.  Neat SW one.


----------



## macraven

pcstang said:


> Hey all
> We are finally heading back to UO. Is the UO site still the way everyone books hotels? It's been a few years and I don't remember how I used to do it. Hope all are well!
> 
> PC


 Back home


----------



## pcstang

Thank you both! It's been awhile!


----------



## schumigirl

Sun is high in the sky, but rain is supposed to be on the way in an hour or so. But, next week we are promised warmer and drier weather.....finally! May has been a washout. 

There are still some folks who want the phone calls despite lockdown being more or less over, but, so many are just on their own. Will keep that going as long as need be. No need for us to do the grocery delivery drops anymore, so will find something else to be involved in soon enough, there`s always something needs volunteers. 

Doubt we have much planned today, trying to organise our next zoom call for the book group, but hoping we can all meet up again soon. Only one isn`t vaccinated yet, but she`ll be done soon, and we said once we are all vaccinated (and it`s allowed) we`ll be back to meeting in person. 

Balsamic honey mustard chicken tonight for dinner and lovely Jersey potatoes......

Hope Charade is having a lovely time on her trip.........





























Have a fabulous Tuesday   ​


----------



## Lynne G

A fabulous day to you too Schumi.  Hope your rain does not interfere with whatever you’ve decided to do today.  

And yes, most of our restrictions are done, and commuting is slowly returning. While still mask wearing requirements in the stores I have gone to, I don’t mind.  And masks still required on public and air transportation. So not all lifted in that regard.  But glad all family is vaccinated, so we can more comfortably get together.  Will be better when younger kids can get their shots too.  My youngest niece has been in person class since after the holidays, and just had a different, same  age class in her school going virtually for two weeks, as several kids in that class tested positive yesterday.  So chances are still around, and taking care is still hopefully done by all.  But good for most businesses, as I have seen more cars on road and more people in stores. With the holiday weekend coming up, so many are happy to be able to get together now.  The total percentage of those vaccinated in about 50 percent, and hope that increases as seems now, the vaccine supply is available enough to get same day appointments.  

But ah yes, as restrictions end, Mac can now have her Taco Bell dinner without takeout. Yay, dinner out for Mac today.

So homies, have that taco , choice of fillings. A terrific Taco Tuesday to you all.

Oooooh, tea.  Nicely feels cool inside.  And no glorious sunny start, overcast start to our day, but no chances of rain and while 57 degrees out now, the high will be a perfect 75 degrees.  Will be a nice time of day to take a lunchtime walk.  And yes, happily still in shorts.  Any degree above 50, and I will not be the only one in shorts.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I’m up before everyone else today. Today is an EPCOT day, but it doesn’t open until 11:00. I was hoping to sleep in a bit later. We are having a good time, but have to be cautious of the heat. My feet are already really sore. I realized that it’s not the walking that bothers me, it’s the standing still. 

Yesterday I discovered that I have the power of invisibility. I was getting on the bus to HS. There was one other woman in line with me and she was using a power scooter. I was waiting for her to get settled in when another woman came up, stood right next to me, told the attendant she had 5 for this bus, and started to walk to the bus. The attendant told  her that she had to wait in line. At that point she seemed to notice me for the first time and said, “Oh, I didn’t see.”  Later in the park I had someone walk right into me as if she didn’t see me.

I rode Tower of Terror for the first time in over 20 years. B never would ride it in the past, so I always waited with her while Dh rode.Yesterday we finally convinced her to get on. After the ride we were standing around trying to decide what to do next. The was they had the queue line set up was kind of odd. They had the main walkway roped off. The CMs would stop the queue, drop the ropes, allow traffic to pass, pick up the ropes, and allow the queue to continue. The CM was trying to drop the rope, but a man in the queue held onto it and raised it above his head as if he was going to walk under it. He was shouting something. I think he was trying to get the attention of someone else in line. The CM called out “sir” a couple of times but he either didn’t hear her or ignored her. She approached him and said, “Sir, next time please wait until I have completely dropped the rope before you...” I didn’t hear the rest. He said something I couldn’t hear and then the woman he was with called the CM a “B”. She immediately called security. Dh told the CM we would be witnesses for her if she needed us. She thanked us and was stayed long enough to tell security what we heard. I had heard that Disney takes swearing at a CM very seriously, but this is the first time I had ever witnessed it.

We managed to get into a RotR boarding group at 1:00 yesterday. We were sitting next to a large family group and they were trying to do the same. It was like winning the lottery. Everyone was shouting as they got their boarding group number. I hope aloe can ride again when we go back in a few days.

Dh is finally awake, so I guess it’s time to get the day started.

Here we are on Splash Mountain. It just isn’t the same with masks.


----------



## macraven

Charade sounds like you are having a good trip
You’ll forget about those aggravations you dealt with in the park and end the trip saying, wow this was a great trip!


----------



## macraven

Lynne our Taco Bell opened up their dining room months ago
We have eaten inside and have not seen anyone else at the tables 

the one we go to is off 75 and all do the drive thru
It is an easy on, easy off and a block from returning to 75

This TB is basically drive thru due to their location

Tonight is chicken night at home
Mainly due to the fact of chicken expiration date.

Schumi if your chicken dinner turns out better than mine, will you trade with me?
I get the feeling you can cook up  a storm as you’d meals always sound so delicious!

A shout out to all the homies that haven’t checked in here yet

Hope all have a relaxing day !


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, you can make chicken tacos at home Mac.  LoL 

Around here, those quick service type restaurants, like Taco Bell still have not opened their doors for indoor dining. Coffee shops also still have their seating blocked off.    And that’s fine with us, as going through the drive thru is still the norm.

Yay, live Charade reporting. Yeah, I only do the tower once. Way too up and down for me. And woot, to getting boarding number. Glad to also know bus is a faster trip. Enjoy Epcot, as of tired from all waking so far, Epcot seems a lot of waking, like long walk from US place to front of park.

Yay, still not sunny out, but brighter.  And now 64.  Perfect, seasonable later in the May month day.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Yay, big congratulations to Paris’s DD graduating.


Thank you!!!



schumigirl said:


> Lori......I can feel the emotion you must have felt over the weekend!! Love the pictures.....Huge congratulations to her, what an achievement, I know how proud you both are of her.
> 
> And you did well staying out so late and early morning too.....lol......it does sound a lovely weekend for all of you.
> 
> Runny eggs are the best!! Yep, poached are 2nd for me too. Although Tom makes an amazing omelette.....
> 
> I did see the guy who won the golf, my brother in law is a golf fanatic and had been talking a lot about him.


Thank you so much!!!   We took so many pictures, it was terrific!



Lynne G said:


> A fabulous day to you too Schumi.  Hope your rain does not interfere with whatever you’ve decided to do today.
> 
> And yes, most of our restrictions are done, and commuting is slowly returning. While still mask wearing requirements in the stores I have gone to, I don’t mind.  And masks still required on public and air transportation. So not all lifted in that regard.  But glad all family is vaccinated, so we can more comfortably get together.  Will be better when younger kids can get their shots too.  My youngest niece has been in person class since after the holidays, and just had a different, same  age class in her school going virtually for two weeks, as several kids in that class tested positive yesterday.  So chances are still around, and taking care is still hopefully done by all.  But good for most businesses, as I have seen more cars on road and more people in stores. With the holiday weekend coming up, so many are happy to be able to get together now.  The total percentage of those vaccinated in about 50 percent, and hope that increases as seems now, the vaccine supply is available enough to get same day appointments.
> 
> But ah yes, as restrictions end, Mac can now have her Taco Bell dinner without takeout. Yay, dinner out for Mac today.
> 
> So homies, have that taco , choice of fillings. A terrific Taco Tuesday to you all.
> 
> Oooooh, tea.  Nicely feels cool inside.  And no glorious sunny start, overcast start to our day, but no chances of rain and while 57 degrees out now, the high will be a perfect 75 degrees.  Will be a nice time of day to take a lunchtime walk.  And yes, happily still in shorts.  Any degree above 50, and I will not be the only one in shorts.


A cloudy day here, supposed to rain this afternoon.  



schumigirl said:


> Sun is high in the sky, but rain is supposed to be on the way in an hour or so. But, next week we are promised warmer and drier weather.....finally! May has been a washout.
> 
> There are still some folks who want the phone calls despite lockdown being more or less over, but, so many are just on their own. Will keep that going as long as need be. No need for us to do the grocery delivery drops anymore, so will find something else to be involved in soon enough, there`s always something needs volunteers.
> 
> Doubt we have much planned today, trying to organise our next zoom call for the book group, but hoping we can all meet up again soon. Only one isn`t vaccinated yet, but she`ll be done soon, and we said once we are all vaccinated (and it`s allowed) we`ll be back to meeting in person.
> 
> Balsamic honey mustard chicken tonight for dinner and lovely Jersey potatoes......
> 
> Hope Charade is having a lovely time on her trip.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a fabulous Tuesday   ​


You're so kind to keep making the calls.  I think many, especially the elderly, have been very lonely throughout all this...



Lynne G said:


> A fabulous day to you too Schumi.  Hope your rain does not interfere with whatever you’ve decided to do today.
> 
> And yes, most of our restrictions are done, and commuting is slowly returning. While still mask wearing requirements in the stores I have gone to, I don’t mind.  And masks still required on public and air transportation. So not all lifted in that regard.  But glad all family is vaccinated, so we can more comfortably get together.  Will be better when younger kids can get their shots too.  My youngest niece has been in person class since after the holidays, and just had a different, same  age class in her school going virtually for two weeks, as several kids in that class tested positive yesterday.  So chances are still around, and taking care is still hopefully done by all.  But good for most businesses, as I have seen more cars on road and more people in stores. With the holiday weekend coming up, so many are happy to be able to get together now.  The total percentage of those vaccinated in about 50 percent, and hope that increases as seems now, the vaccine supply is available enough to get same day appointments.
> 
> But ah yes, as restrictions end, Mac can now have her Taco Bell dinner without takeout. Yay, dinner out for Mac today.
> 
> So homies, have that taco , choice of fillings. A terrific Taco Tuesday to you all.
> 
> Oooooh, tea.  Nicely feels cool inside.  And no glorious sunny start, overcast start to our day, but no chances of rain and while 57 degrees out now, the high will be a perfect 75 degrees.  Will be a nice time of day to take a lunchtime walk.  And yes, happily still in shorts.  Any degree above 50, and I will not be the only one in shorts.


Will take the dogs for their walk this morning.  They do love all the smells of the outdoors!



Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I’m up before everyone else today. Today is an EPCOT day, but it doesn’t open until 11:00. I was hoping to sleep in a bit later. We are having a good time, but have to be cautious of the heat. My feet are already really sore. I realized that it’s not the walking that bothers me, it’s the standing still.
> 
> Yesterday I discovered that I have the power of invisibility. I was getting on the bus to HS. There was one other woman in line with me and she was using a power scooter. I was waiting for her to get settled in when another woman came up, stood right next to me, told the attendant she had 5 for this bus, and started to walk to the bus. The attendant told  her that she had to wait in line. At that point she seemed to notice me for the first time and said, “Oh, I didn’t see.”  Later in the park I had someone walk right into me as if she didn’t see me.
> 
> I rode Tower of Terror for the first time in over 20 years. B never would ride it in the past, so I always waited with her while Dh rode.Yesterday we finally convinced her to get on. After the ride we were standing around trying to decide what to do next. The was they had the queue line set up was kind of odd. They had the main walkway roped off. The CMs would stop the queue, drop the ropes, allow traffic to pass, pick up the ropes, and allow the queue to continue. The CM was trying to drop the rope, but a man in the queue held onto it and raised it above his head as if he was going to walk under it. He was shouting something. I think he was trying to get the attention of someone else in line. The CM called out “sir” a couple of times but he either didn’t hear her or ignored her. She approached him and said, “Sir, next time please wait until I have completely dropped the rope before you...” I didn’t hear the rest. He said something I couldn’t hear and then the woman he was with called the CM a “B”. She immediately called security. Dh told the CM we would be witnesses for her if she needed us. She thanked us and was stayed long enough to tell security what we heard. I had heard that Disney takes swearing at a CM very seriously, but this is the first time I had ever witnessed it.
> 
> We managed to get into a RotR boarding group at 1:00 yesterday. We were sitting next to a large family group and they were trying to do the same. It was like winning the lottery. Everyone was shouting as they got their boarding group number. I hope aloe can ride again when we go back in a few days.
> 
> Dh is finally awake, so I guess it’s time to get the day started.
> 
> Here we are on Splash Mountain. It just isn’t the same with masks.
> 
> View attachment 577401


Did your DD enjoy ToT?

Have a fabulous Epcot day!






Today will be focused on getting DD fully moved back home.  DH is grabbing a large cube truck from work, and a couple of guys.  Mostly, it's the large/heavy items that remain.

Once that's done, we can shift our excitement over to our upcoming trip....6 more days!!

For those who have been to Disney Springs somewhat recently....should I make a dinner reservation?
I'm guessing capacity has been increasing lately.  I know the girls want to shop and have dinner one evening.  It would stink to wait hours, or be shut out completely.


----------



## Robo56

Good Tuesday morning Sans family 





Sun is shinning and it’s supposed to be a beautiful day.



Realfoodfans said:


> We were having our baby shower yesterday.....
> however everything changed and our beautiful baby grandson arrived yesterday afternoon. A little early but all healthy and well.



 Congratulations on your new baby grandson.






keishashadow said:


> He had accident at work & broke/crushed foot. Took all this time to get MRI scheduled. Still running strict covid protocols. Just started letting a support person accompany patients



Keisha sorry to hear of your sons accident at work. 

Seems like there have been lots of leg and foot issues here on the Sans lately. 

To you, your son, Schumi,  J’aime Paris daughter and Charades mom and any other Sans family members who are ailing with Injuries I’am sending lots of get well wishes your way.







Charade67 said:


> Got a text from my sister yesterday. Mom is back in the hospital. She has an infection at her surgery incision and is anemic. I’m just waiting for more updates.



Sending get well prayers for her. 




J'aime Paris said:


> All in all, it was a super weekend!! Filled with laughter, memories and happy tears....
> DD is wearing the red sash, and her roommate is next behind her. Together even when walking across the stage....



Congratulations to your daughter. Sounds like you all had a wonderful time celebrating.



cam757 said:


> DS's 15th birthday is today. Wow, how time flies. He is my one and only so I hate to see him grow up. He wants to go to Red Robin for dinner so that is where we will take him. Not my favorite but he is the birthday boy. I picked up his cake a little while ago. He wanted a Neapolitan cake, so I ordered one from a bakery/cafe near my work. Expensive but it saved me from making one and I know they did a far better job than I could. He made it easy for us by only asking for money but I got him a few gifts that he may or may not like  In addition to just returning from UOR.



Happy belated birthday to your son.







Charade67 said:


> We managed to get into a RotR boarding group at 1:00 yesterday. We were sitting next to a large family group and they were trying to do the same. It was like winning the lottery. Everyone was shouting as they got their boarding group number. I hope aloe can ride again when we go back in a few days.



Congratulations on getting a boarding group for RotR.  It’s not a easy thing to get.




J'aime Paris said:


> Once that's done, we can shift our excitement over to our upcoming trip....6 more days!!



Your trip is coming up soon. I’am sure you all will have a great time.



It’s going to be a pretty day today. I’am going to plant some flowers. Need to amend the soil in some areas. 

Have a wonderful day everyone. 





Off I go for the day


----------



## Charade67

We are sitting in front of the America section waiting for a show to start. I can smell bbq from the restaurant nearby and it smells so good. I would love to try some, but we have dinner reservations at 6:00.

I would advise getting reservations for a Disney Springs restaurant I just pulled up tonight’s availability.


----------



## schumigirl

lg.....yep, had a good day and rain only interrupted one walk. Glad to hear your restrictions are being lifted and soon you`ll be back to normal. I think we passed the 60 million vaccinations the other day, and we only have around 66.5 million in our country. Not bad. 



Charade, not a nice sight to see again. What is wrong with people that they need to insult others, and glad the employers don`t accept it against their staff. 

Glad you`re having a lovely trip and hope the rest of the trip is uneventful. 



mac....there`s a seat for you at our dining table anytime.......although I`ll just share ours as I hate tacos if that`s what you were making....lol....plenty to go round.......it was delicious! 



Lori.....yes, I really do enjoy the calls. So many on their own and although some can now see family and get out, there are some that just don`t have anyone. Breaks your heart really. But, you never hear them feel sorry for themselves nor moan about their life. 

Oh I`d make a booking for Disney Springs for sure. As soon as you can. 



Robo........love the memes! And thank you for the good wishes.......hope you have a lovely day ahead of you.....enjoy that lovely sunshine! 




Did manage a couple of walks today, first one we did around a mile, but turned back halfway as the rain came on. Then this afternoon we looked out and saw this ominous sky, but took the chance as the sky the other side of us was bright.










We managed 3 miles though which we were pleased with for today. And not really any foot pain.

Just made it back in before the rain did come on. 

Enjoyed dinner and now thinking about putting tv on to watch Ashes to Ashes from a few years back, season 3, wonderful series but hate the ending, still watch it though even though I bawl my eyes out every time. 

And maybe an elderflower spritzer tonight, alcohol free but very nice.


----------



## macraven

That is an amazing picture!

Good to read your foot is tolerating all the walking you are doing.

Bet by the time your foot heals, you will shrink down a size


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> That is an amazing picture!
> 
> Good to read your foot is tolerating all the walking you are doing.
> 
> Bet by the time your foot heals, you will shrink down a size



Thanks mac, I never think phone pics are as good as a real camera, but that one`s not bad. 

It is getting much easier, although my friend has just reminded me I have another 4 or 5 weeks of recovery....so I`ve been duly admonished and will slow it down a little. But, so nice to be out, even in an oversized sandal......


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, glad you could walk those miles without pain.  Pretty looking place where you walked.

Why people have to insult others is uncalled for. Hope nicer people seen by Charade.

Robo, great to hear from you.  Nice to be planting flowers.  Wedding is coming soon.  Yay!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> sent to keisha and son






J'aime Paris said:


> Sunny side up is my preferred way to eat eggs. followed by poached. I like a runny yolk!


agreed, too often you order sunny-side up and they try to pass off over-easy ones.  Nope, not the same lol


J'aime Paris said:


> Tortellini stuffed with spinach and garlic will be tonights supper around here!


yum, if you tell us you made the tortellini from scratch    He of the crushed foot makes killer ravioli and pirogi. I’m generally far too impatient to mess with fresh pasta.


J'aime Paris said:


> Kinda went 'full circle', and this is when we got emotional. The girls were reminiscing all the great memories made since meeting. So glad I remembered my waterproof mascara that night!



Aw, so bittersweet.  Sounds like it was absolutely lovely, to be followed by an amazing trip 


cam757 said:


> DS's 15th birthday is today. Wow, how time flies. He is my one and only so I hate to see him grow up. He wants to go to Red Robin for dinner so that is where we will take him. Not my favorite but he is the birthday boy. I picked up his cake a little while ago. He wanted a Neapolitan cake, so I ordered one from a bakery/cafe near my work.


Literally, you turn around and they’ve grown.  Where does the time go?  Other than guessing there are the Neapolitan three colors, not sure what that cake is, never heard of it.  

I ordered a hockey themed cake for my two BD boys for later this week.  One’s team is knocked out of playoffs, other’s are probably not far behind.  Maybe I should rethink it 


schumigirl said:


> Balsamic honey mustard chicken tonight for dinner and lovely Jersey potatoes......


yum


Charade67 said:


> We managed to get into a RotR boarding group at 1:00 yesterday.


She shoots & scores


Charade67 said:


> Here we are on Splash Mountain. It just isn’t the same with masks.


Trying to be positive here...at least the masks kept that swamp water from going into your mouth.


schumigirl said:


> Thanks mac, I never think phone pics are as good as a real camera, but that one`s not bad.


It’s extraordinary


schumigirl said:


> But, so nice to be out, even in an oversized sandal..


If anyone says anything unkind, kick them with your good foot JK. Keep on truckin


Lynne G said:


> Why people have to insult others is uncalled for. Hope nicer people seen by Charade.


Unfortunately, adult ‘magical meltdowns’ at WDW (along with the other major parks) aren’t the exception to the rule.  

people far too often get inside their own heads with wildly idealistic expectations.  Imagine that heightened to the nth degree when at the happiest place on earth, where all your wishes are supposed to come true.  

Have seen far too many people, who probably are otherwise calm & rational, lash out at the nearest target...whether it’s their own family, another guest or a CM.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. I think the heat and all the walking/standing is starting to get to me. On top of that I have a blister on the side of my heel.

Today we just walked along the World Showcase.We would go to a couple of countries then sit and drink water for awhile then a couple more  countries, etc. 

Dinner was really good. We went to Rose and Crown. I ordered fish and chips. I got 3 huge pieces of fish along with an ample portion of fries. It was very good. For dessert I had my first sticky toffee pudding. Also very good.

I haven’t been taking a lot of pictures this trip. Here’s a couple from the flower and garden festival.






We finally made a park rope drop and were greeted by Mickey and Minnie.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, and that’s a sad fact, Keisha.  I try to be kind. Long ago now, I worked in a retail service position twice, but I do not fondly remember some customers, and so, I will always try my best to keep my temper.  

Yay, thank you for the pictures and live reporting Charade.  I hope you give your feet a rest, and hope blister does not hurt. Ouch.  

Eek, did not think it was that warm out, but AC is running.  Must be humidity creeping in at these later hours.  But not complaining, as feels perfect temp inside. It surely will be running more tomorrow, as another sticky Summer feeling day, with back into the 90’s, is predicted.  And you know, with a Summer feeling day, the chance of a Summer type thunderstorm is also predicted in the later in the day and evening.  No matter, as camel also likes it hot, should have a smile for ya tomorrow.

Ack, the joy of hearing what will be a 4 hour class, that DH teaching an online class of about 40 people, live video of each other is required.  And do you believe, at break, he told me, one of the student’s live video was of her having sex.  TMI, and I needed to know that? Thank goodness it is over at 10.


----------



## Charade67

Wait....what??? Did I understand that correctly? A student was having sex during an online class?


----------



## macraven

I’m speechless


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> agreed, too often you order sunny-side up and they try to pass off over-easy ones.  Nope, not the same lol
> yum, if you tell us you made the tortellini from scratch    He of the crushed foot makes killer ravioli and pirogi. I’m generally far too impatient to mess with fresh pasta.
> 
> 
> Aw, so bittersweet.  Sounds like it was absolutely lovely, to be followed by an amazing trip
> 
> Literally, you turn around and they’ve grown.  Where does the time go?  Other than guessing there are the Neapolitan three colors, not sure what that cake is, never heard of it.
> 
> I ordered a hockey themed cake for my two BD boys for later this week.  One’s team is knocked out of playoffs, other’s are probably not far behind.  Maybe I should rethink it
> 
> yum
> 
> She shoots & scores
> 
> Trying to be positive here...at least the masks kept that swamp water from going into your mouth.
> 
> It’s extraordinary
> 
> If anyone says anything unkind, kick them with your good foot JK. Keep on truckin
> 
> Unfortunately, adult ‘magical meltdowns’ at WDW (along with the other major parks) aren’t the exception to the rule.
> 
> people far too often get inside their own heads with wildly idealistic expectations.  Imagine that heightened to the nth degree when at the happiest place on earth, where all your wishes are supposed to come true.
> 
> Have seen far too many people, who probably are otherwise calm & rational, lash out at the nearest target...whether it’s their own family, another guest or a CM.



Maybe a cake rethink is a good idea.....lol.......

Seems to be more and more entitled people around too who forget there are other people around. Such awful behaviour, and glad to see theme parks aren`t allowing staff to be treated in such a way. 

Keep on truckin...... will do!! When we drove down to the beach yesterday for our walk, we were passed by several, shall we say much older folks walking.....it didn`t go unnoticed!





Charade67 said:


> Good evening. I think the heat and all the walking/standing is starting to get to me. On top of that I have a blister on the side of my heel.
> 
> Today we just walked along the World Showcase.We would go to a couple of countries then sit and drink water for awhile then a couple more  countries, etc.
> 
> Dinner was really good. We went to Rose and Crown. I ordered fish and chips. I got 3 huge pieces of fish along with an ample portion of fries. It was very good. For dessert I had my first sticky toffee pudding. Also very good.
> 
> I haven’t been taking a lot of pictures this trip. Here’s a couple from the flower and garden festival.
> 
> View attachment 577554
> 
> View attachment 577555
> 
> 
> We finally made a park rope drop and were greeted by Mickey and Minnie.
> 
> View attachment 577556
> 
> View attachment 577557




Lovely pictures Charade, and hope that blister doesn`t give you too much trouble.

Sticky toffee pudding is lush! 





Lynne G said:


> Yeah, and that’s a sad fact, Keisha.  I try to be kind. Long ago now, I worked in a retail service position twice, but I do not fondly remember some customers, and so, I will always try my best to keep my temper.
> 
> Yay, thank you for the pictures and live reporting Charade.  I hope you give your feet a rest, and hope blister does not hurt. Ouch.
> 
> Eek, did not think it was that warm out, but AC is running.  Must be humidity creeping in at these later hours.  But not complaining, as feels perfect temp inside. It surely will be running more tomorrow, as another sticky Summer feeling day, with back into the 90’s, is predicted.  And you know, with a Summer feeling day, the chance of a Summer type thunderstorm is also predicted in the later in the day and evening.  No matter, as camel also likes it hot, should have a smile for ya tomorrow.
> 
> Ack, the joy of hearing what will be a 4 hour class, that DH teaching an online class of about 40 people, live video of each other is required.  And do you believe, at break, he told me, one of the student’s live video was of her having sex.  TMI, and I needed to know that? Thank goodness it is over at 10.



I don`t think anything much surprises me now with such plebeian behaviour from some. Standards for some, are so low. You just have to hope they grow up fast and develop higher standards for themselves. 




Heavy rain this morning, although not forecast to be as heavy. Doesn`t look to be going off soon.

Tom has his second vaccine this morning, so I`ll go with him in the car. If he did feel unwell immediately, my good foot is my right foot so I could drive if I had to as the left one doesn`t do anything anyway. But, fingers crossed he`ll be right as rain like the last time. 

Then I saw a dress online a few days ago and will pop into the store to see if they have it as it`s sold out online, worth a punt in case. Parking is covered for this place so my open sandals won`t get drenched walking to the store. I`m glad this didn`t happen in winter, I`d never get out. 

Think a warming breakfast this morning of scrambled eggs as it looks so miserable out there......but we`re promised better weather......soon. Although the trees all around us have never looked so green......always a positive. 




























Happy Wednesday​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, I’d say it would have surprised me, but I guess she was not so interested in the class.  Can’t fix a person who doesn’t know better. Sigh. Yes, I hope one learns that doing unacceptable behavior is just as important to avoid doing no matter how the class is being held. And so, I’m very thankful my kids know better when they attend their online classes.

Yay for Tom to get his second shot and fully vaccinated soon.  Hope you find that dress Schumi, and the rain goes away.  Sending more well wishes that foot is healing and you’ll be in a shoe when ready. 

Ooh, and the heat returns.  Overcast and already close to 70 degrees.  Partly cloudy as  the day goes on, as there will be enough sun to have a high temp of 90 today.  And the muggy sticky humidity ticks up so high, those Summer like thunderstorms may be fired up to enjoy rain at dinner and late in the evening.  So as it’s hot, and a Wednesday, the camel is here to wish homies a Happy Wednesday:



And so, as we sashay along today, that camel hump of a day means a Friday is near. Woot!  And while not thinking to make it a 4 day XL weekend, will take a shorter day working Friday, to start the holiday weekend.  Woot! Woot!  Woot!  End of May coming up, and the official start of summer season down the shore is coming this holiday weekend.  But it’s the time of the year all should have a thank you and remembering of those in the military and all the veterans. 

Ah yes, AC has made the house just right, though tea, hot tea, is mostly the breakfast want drink. Time to refill and enjoy some cookies little one baked last night. She found a bag of chocolate chips while at store, so yum, sweet treats after that boring crispy cereal.

Wonderful Wednesday to all the homies.


----------



## schumigirl

lg....I would hope most kids know not to behave like that! Jeez.....what must have they been thinking! Well, they don`t care do they. 

Holiday weekend here too, just a Bank Holiday Monday, but for those that work and get those days off, nice long weekend. 










I think winter has returned here. Went out with Tom to get his 2nd vaccine and it was cold. Felt silly with sandals on and a heavy jacket.......but didn`t go into Doc`s with him, waited in car, then went into town and did get the dress I wanted. Bought it, but not sure.....I`ll keep it anyway, it might grow on me. 

Rain looks like it`s not lessening anytime soon, but not going out this afternoon, will catch up with some friends on the phone I think. 

Book group book finished, now looking through my books to find something to keep me out of mischief till new one is chosen. 

Pulled pork for dinner tonight so will make some cornbread this afternoon too, made the BBQ sauce last night, think it needs a little more spice, will add that before mixing with the pork.

Pot of tea time........


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh will share my pot of tea with you, Schumi, but both our tea pots would be double nice.  Can you tell, I do like tea?  Brr, winter coat not need here.  We have been flirting with Summer time temps last week and this week. I hope your weather improves, as you’ve had so many cool rainy days lately.    

The trouble with getting up still before the sun, it’s still mid morning here. Sigh.  Is it lunchtime yet?  Eh, both kids do not have classes nor work today. Yesterday, only little one had a nothing to do day and had a 1pm get moving time.  Wonder what time they will arise today?


----------



## J'aime Paris

macraven said:


> Lynne our Taco Bell opened up their dining room months ago
> We have eaten inside and have not seen anyone else at the tables
> 
> the one we go to is off 75 and all do the drive thru
> It is an easy on, easy off and a block from returning to 75
> 
> This TB is basically drive thru due to their location
> 
> Tonight is chicken night at home
> Mainly due to the fact of chicken expiration date.
> 
> Schumi if your chicken dinner turns out better than mine, will you trade with me?
> I get the feeling you can cook up  a storm as you’d meals always sound so delicious!
> 
> A shout out to all the homies that haven’t checked in here yet
> 
> Hope all have a relaxing day !


Do you have a "usual" order at TB?
I always used to get the pintos and cheese, then top with mild sauce.  Haven't been to a TB in probably 10+ years.



Robo56 said:


> Good Tuesday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 577410
> 
> View attachment 577413
> 
> Sun is shinning and it’s supposed to be a beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your new baby grandson.
> 
> View attachment 577416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keisha sorry to hear of your sons accident at work.
> 
> Seems like there have been lots of leg and foot issues here on the Sans lately.
> 
> To you, your son, Schumi,  J’aime Paris daughter and Charades mom and any other Sans family members who are ailing with Injuries I’am sending lots of get well wishes your way.
> 
> View attachment 577417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending get well prayers for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to your daughter. Sounds like you all had a wonderful time celebrating.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated birthday to your son.
> 
> View attachment 577411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on getting a boarding group for RotR.  It’s not a easy thing to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your trip is coming up soon. I’am sure you all will have a great time.
> 
> View attachment 577412
> 
> It’s going to be a pretty day today. I’am going to plant some flowers. Need to amend the soil in some areas.
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone.
> 
> View attachment 577415
> 
> 
> 
> Off I go for the day View attachment 577414


Will think of you Robo when riding Minions!!!!




Charade67 said:


> We are sitting in front of the America section waiting for a show to start. I can smell bbq from the restaurant nearby and it smells so good. I would love to try some, but we have dinner reservations at 6:00.
> 
> I would advise getting reservations for a Disney Springs restaurant I just pulled up tonight’s availability.
> 
> View attachment 577464


Thanks for the info!  Was able to get Tues and Thurs night.  Not my 1st, 2nd or even third choice of restaurant, but I was able to get something.  May check back for additional openings.



schumigirl said:


> lg.....yep, had a good day and rain only interrupted one walk. Glad to hear your restrictions are being lifted and soon you`ll be back to normal. I think we passed the 60 million vaccinations the other day, and we only have around 66.5 million in our country. Not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Charade, not a nice sight to see again. What is wrong with people that they need to insult others, and glad the employers don`t accept it against their staff.
> 
> Glad you`re having a lovely trip and hope the rest of the trip is uneventful.
> 
> 
> 
> mac....there`s a seat for you at our dining table anytime.......although I`ll just share ours as I hate tacos if that`s what you were making....lol....plenty to go round.......it was delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> Lori.....yes, I really do enjoy the calls. So many on their own and although some can now see family and get out, there are some that just don`t have anyone. Breaks your heart really. But, you never hear them feel sorry for themselves nor moan about their life.
> 
> Oh I`d make a booking for Disney Springs for sure. As soon as you can.
> 
> 
> 
> Robo........love the memes! And thank you for the good wishes.......hope you have a lovely day ahead of you.....enjoy that lovely sunshine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did manage a couple of walks today, first one we did around a mile, but turned back halfway as the rain came on. Then this afternoon we looked out and saw this ominous sky, but took the chance as the sky the other side of us was bright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We managed 3 miles though which we were pleased with for today. And not really any foot pain.
> 
> Just made it back in before the rain did come on.
> 
> Enjoyed dinner and now thinking about putting tv on to watch Ashes to Ashes from a few years back, season 3, wonderful series but hate the ending, still watch it though even though I bawl my eyes out every time.
> 
> And maybe an elderflower spritzer tonight, alcohol free but very nice.


You and Tom really have the knack for some beautiful photos!



keishashadow said:


> agreed, too often you order sunny-side up and they try to pass off over-easy ones.  Nope, not the same lol
> yum, if you tell us you made the tortellini from scratch    He of the crushed foot makes killer ravioli and pirogi. I’m generally far too impatient to mess with fresh pasta.
> 
> 
> Aw, so bittersweet.  Sounds like it was absolutely lovely, to be followed by an amazing trip
> 
> Literally, you turn around and they’ve grown.  Where does the time go?  Other than guessing there are the Neapolitan three colors, not sure what that cake is, never heard of it.
> 
> I ordered a hockey themed cake for my two BD boys for later this week.  One’s team is knocked out of playoffs, other’s are probably not far behind.  Maybe I should rethink it
> 
> yum
> 
> She shoots & scores
> 
> Trying to be positive here...at least the masks kept that swamp water from going into your mouth.
> 
> It’s extraordinary
> 
> If anyone says anything unkind, kick them with your good foot JK. Keep on truckin
> 
> Unfortunately, adult ‘magical meltdowns’ at WDW (along with the other major parks) aren’t the exception to the rule.
> 
> people far too often get inside their own heads with wildly idealistic expectations.  Imagine that heightened to the nth degree when at the happiest place on earth, where all your wishes are supposed to come true.
> 
> Have seen far too many people, who probably are otherwise calm & rational, lash out at the nearest target...whether it’s their own family, another guest or a CM.


No not from scratch...I've never attempted pasta from scratch.
I have made German spaetzle from scratch, and it was yummy!

And I promise to be on my best behavior at UO...no meltdowns from me!



Charade67 said:


> Good evening. I think the heat and all the walking/standing is starting to get to me. On top of that I have a blister on the side of my heel.
> 
> Today we just walked along the World Showcase.We would go to a couple of countries then sit and drink water for awhile then a couple more  countries, etc.
> 
> Dinner was really good. We went to Rose and Crown. I ordered fish and chips. I got 3 huge pieces of fish along with an ample portion of fries. It was very good. For dessert I had my first sticky toffee pudding. Also very good.
> 
> I haven’t been taking a lot of pictures this trip. Here’s a couple from the flower and garden festival.
> 
> View attachment 577554
> 
> View attachment 577555
> 
> 
> We finally made a park rope drop and were greeted by Mickey and Minnie.
> 
> View attachment 577556
> 
> View attachment 577557


Very beautiful and colorful pictures!!
Hope you're doing ok....the heat this week in FL looks brutal!



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, and that’s a sad fact, Keisha.  I try to be kind. Long ago now, I worked in a retail service position twice, but I do not fondly remember some customers, and so, I will always try my best to keep my temper.
> 
> Yay, thank you for the pictures and live reporting Charade.  I hope you give your feet a rest, and hope blister does not hurt. Ouch.
> 
> Eek, did not think it was that warm out, but AC is running.  Must be humidity creeping in at these later hours.  But not complaining, as feels perfect temp inside. It surely will be running more tomorrow, as another sticky Summer feeling day, with back into the 90’s, is predicted.  And you know, with a Summer feeling day, the chance of a Summer type thunderstorm is also predicted in the later in the day and evening.  No matter, as camel also likes it hot, should have a smile for ya tomorrow.
> 
> Ack, the joy of hearing what will be a 4 hour class, that DH teaching an online class of about 40 people, live video of each other is required.  And do you believe, at break, he told me, one of the student’s live video was of her having sex.  TMI, and I needed to know that? Thank goodness it is over at 10.


WOW!  Some things never fail to stun, lol!



schumigirl said:


> Maybe a cake rethink is a good idea.....lol.......
> 
> Seems to be more and more entitled people around too who forget there are other people around. Such awful behaviour, and glad to see theme parks aren`t allowing staff to be treated in such a way.
> 
> Keep on truckin...... will do!! When we drove down to the beach yesterday for our walk, we were passed by several, shall we say much older folks walking.....it didn`t go unnoticed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pictures Charade, and hope that blister doesn`t give you too much trouble.
> 
> Sticky toffee pudding is lush!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don`t think anything much surprises me now with such plebeian behaviour from some. Standards for some, are so low. You just have to hope they grow up fast and develop higher standards for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy rain this morning, although not forecast to be as heavy. Doesn`t look to be going off soon.
> 
> Tom has his second vaccine this morning, so I`ll go with him in the car. If he did feel unwell immediately, my good foot is my right foot so I could drive if I had to as the left one doesn`t do anything anyway. But, fingers crossed he`ll be right as rain like the last time.
> 
> Then I saw a dress online a few days ago and will pop into the store to see if they have it as it`s sold out online, worth a punt in case. Parking is covered for this place so my open sandals won`t get drenched walking to the store. I`m glad this didn`t happen in winter, I`d never get out.
> 
> Think a warming breakfast this morning of scrambled eggs as it looks so miserable out there......but we`re promised better weather......soon. Although the trees all around us have never looked so green......always a positive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday​


Good luck to Tom...I'm sure he'll do well again!



Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, I’d say it would have surprised me, but I guess she was not so interested in the class.  Can’t fix a person who doesn’t know better. Sigh. Yes, I hope one learns that doing unacceptable behavior is just as important to avoid doing no matter how the class is being held. And so, I’m very thankful my kids know better when they attend their online classes.
> 
> Yay for Tom to get his second shot and fully vaccinated soon.  Hope you find that dress Schumi, and the rain goes away.  Sending more well wishes that foot is healing and you’ll be in a shoe when ready.
> 
> Ooh, and the heat returns.  Overcast and already close to 70 degrees.  Partly cloudy as  the day goes on, as there will be enough sun to have a high temp of 90 today.  And the muggy sticky humidity ticks up so high, those Summer like thunderstorms may be fired up to enjoy rain at dinner and late in the evening.  So as it’s hot, and a Wednesday, the camel is here to wish homies a Happy Wednesday:
> 
> View attachment 577585
> 
> And so, as we sashay along today, that camel hump of a day means a Friday is near. Woot!  And while not thinking to make it a 4 day XL weekend, will take a shorter day working Friday, to start the holiday weekend.  Woot! Woot!  Woot!  End of May coming up, and the official start of summer season down the shore is coming this holiday weekend.  But it’s the time of the year all should have a thank you and remembering of those in the military and all the veterans.
> 
> Ah yes, AC has made the house just right, though tea, hot tea, is mostly the breakfast want drink. Time to refill and enjoy some cookies little one baked last night. She found a bag of chocolate chips while at store, so yum, sweet treats after that boring crispy cereal.
> 
> Wonderful Wednesday to all the homies.


We had a hot day yesterday, and today will be pleasant.
Happy Wednesday  Lynne!



schumigirl said:


> lg....I would hope most kids know not to behave like that! Jeez.....what must have they been thinking! Well, they don`t care do they.
> 
> Holiday weekend here too, just a Bank Holiday Monday, but for those that work and get those days off, nice long weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think winter has returned here. Went out with Tom to get his 2nd vaccine and it was cold. Felt silly with sandals on and a heavy jacket.......but didn`t go into Doc`s with him, waited in car, then went into town and did get the dress I wanted. Bought it, but not sure.....I`ll keep it anyway, it might grow on me.
> 
> Rain looks like it`s not lessening anytime soon, but not going out this afternoon, will catch up with some friends on the phone I think.
> 
> Book group book finished, now looking through my books to find something to keep me out of mischief till new one is chosen.
> 
> Pulled pork for dinner tonight so will make some cornbread this afternoon too, made the BBQ sauce last night, think it needs a little more spice, will add that before mixing with the pork.
> 
> Pot of tea time........


NO MORE WINTER!!  There!,....that should take care of it for you, lol!

Hope Tom is feeling good still!







Yesterdays move home for DD went well.  It was quite warm, so we all sweat and had a good workout.  She's on the second floor.... many trips up/down the stairs.  And since parking is as easy to find as a unicorn, we had to schlep everything a block away too!
Now our 3 stall of our garage is quite full.  DD will be spending several days sorting through everything.  No worries for me, as I still have my parking space.  Hers is the one with all the 'stuff'!

Trying out a new recipe today.  California sushi roll in a bowl!  Saw a TikTok of how to make it.  Seems simple enough and should be liked by all in this house.  I also have some potstickers from Trader Joe's in the freezer.  That should go well with the sushi bowls!

And this is so true!  Love these!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah not a sushi eater, but older one loves it.  Tells me where to buy as I tried different places, now only go to the two he says are the best and best selection.  

Ah, kids got up before breakfast time was over at quick serving places, so had a bigger or my second breakfast around 10:30.  So that or an early lunch.  May make some iced coffee as too warm out on the lunchtime walk.


----------



## macraven

Looking at hotel ap rates that came out and glad I booked last year 

only saw ap available at PB and HR
And only checked for my dates to see if there was a drop in price from what I booked at

I doubt these high rates will keep the crowds away
 SF looked like a sweet price but it’s not one of the hotels I would stay at
I like having the premiere hotels for the ep

It’s hot out but looks like temps will drop this week where I am

I would write more but cats have decided they don’t like each other again
Have them in time out rooms...

well it worked better when it was kids I had to separate... cats have a mind of their own

Hope all the homies are doing good !


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, my brother used water guns to break up his two cat fights.  Like the time out rooms, Mac.  Yeah, was thinking if switching dates, but almost 70 dollars higher than I have per night. So, while sorry may be missing some, hoping some will be around when I am.  Still tossed between SF and the mouse.  I guess I should make that decision soon.  And good I booked when I did for airfare, as that too has increased.  Hope that means no changes in times.  And still trying that rental car rinse and repeat, as still too high for my taste, but I do like having a car.


----------



## macraven

I need to buy a water gun !
Great you mentioned that 

Having some car repairs done so not sure when I can hit the stores to buy one.

Cats would behave using that!

Was watching the hotel sites changing their rates
AP discounts were at PB and HR for some dates 

I booked last year for RP for this year and can live with the price
Their rates as what was listed today are $80 more 
than what I booked.

No idea if rates will change and haven’t a clue of % of rooms they plan to fill
Hotel rates will go up and down the next few days
if past history repeats itself 

I keep putting off booking my air
Prices still staying high for the airline I use 

Just chilling in the ac and sorting out my closet today
Hope I remember where I put everything as reorganizing my study also

It is a small room and it’s a full day job since both cats are trying to “help” me
If you have cats you know this means it will take me twice as long to reorganize my room

Hope all the homies are having a great day!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Do you have a "usual" order at TB?
> I always used to get the pintos and cheese, then top with mild sauce.  Haven't been to a TB in probably 10+ years.
> 
> 
> Will think of you Robo when riding Minions!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info!  Was able to get Tues and Thurs night.  Not my 1st, 2nd or even third choice of restaurant, but I was able to get something.  May check back for additional openings.
> 
> 
> You and Tom really have the knack for some beautiful photos!
> 
> 
> No not from scratch...I've never attempted pasta from scratch.
> I have made German spaetzle from scratch, and it was yummy!
> 
> And I promise to be on my best behavior at UO...no meltdowns from me!
> 
> 
> Very beautiful and colorful pictures!!
> Hope you're doing ok....the heat this week in FL looks brutal!
> 
> 
> WOW!  Some things never fail to stun, lol!
> 
> 
> Good luck to Tom...I'm sure he'll do well again!
> 
> 
> We had a hot day yesterday, and today will be pleasant.
> Happy Wednesday  Lynne!
> 
> 
> NO MORE WINTER!!  There!,....that should take care of it for you, lol!
> 
> Hope Tom is feeling good still!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterdays move home for DD went well.  It was quite warm, so we all sweat and had a good workout.  She's on the second floor.... many trips up/down the stairs.  And since parking is as easy to find as a unicorn, we had to schlep everything a block away too!
> Now our 3 stall of our garage is quite full.  DD will be spending several days sorting through everything.  No worries for me, as I still have my parking space.  Hers is the one with all the 'stuff'!
> 
> Trying out a new recipe today.  California sushi roll in a bowl!  Saw a TikTok of how to make it.  Seems simple enough and should be liked by all in this house.  I also have some potstickers from Trader Joe's in the freezer.  That should go well with the sushi bowls!
> 
> And this is so true!  Love these!
> View attachment 577632




I did like that picture....I had just looked out the window and thought, I`ll bet that doesn`t show up the same on camera, well phone camera, but it was alright. i don`t usually like the quality on phone pics. 

We love sushi.....and potstickers too! Sounds good at your house tonight again for food Lori! 

Tom is fine again, thankfully, he has been lucky with no reactions so far. 

Oh bless her having to sort out all her things....will keep her busy though, but least you didn`t lose a parking spot. 

Let us know how the dishes turn out. I`ve never made potstickers before, or sushi now I think on it. There aren`t many good options outside of London for that over here.





macraven said:


> I need to buy a water gun !
> Great you mentioned that
> 
> Having some car repairs done so not sure when I can hit the stores to buy one.
> 
> Cats would behave using that!
> 
> Was watching the hotel sites changing their rates
> AP discounts were at PB and HR for some dates
> 
> I booked last year for RP for this year and can live with the price
> Their rates as what was listed today are $80 more
> than what I booked.
> 
> No idea if rates will change and haven’t a clue of % of rooms they plan to fill
> Hotel rates will go up and down the next few days
> if past history repeats itself
> 
> I keep putting off booking my air
> Prices still staying high for the airline I use
> 
> Just chilling in the ac and sorting out my closet today
> Hope I remember where I put everything as reorganizing my study also
> 
> It is a small room and it’s a full day job since both cats are trying to “help” me
> If you have cats you know this means it will take me twice as long to reorganize my room
> 
> Hope all the homies are having a great day!



lol.....those cats sound so cute, although maybe not when you`re trying to do a task and they`re helping......  





Tom gets the vaccine, I get a headache......seems about right. Slept for about 2 hours today and woke up feeling much better. 

Weather has seemed to have picked up, sun is out and temp has gone up, but hopefully it`ll be as nice tomorrow and we can walk. 

Dinner was good, didn`t make cornbread in the end so just made spicy diced potatoes and some salad. Turned out alright. Now going to watch some tv.....well, dvd.


----------



## macraven

I hate headaches 
Hope yours has lifted by now schumi!

Taking a break from reorganizing my study
It is taking longer than usual as I have two cats helping me

So far only two bottles of water were knocked over and a couple of stacks of books bit the dust.

As I empty a box, a cat climbs in one.

and my flimsy tray table needs to be replaced as it was never meant to hold two cats on it

Trying to decide which hamburger joint to go to tonight.
Steak and Shake is Mr Mac’s choice.
Arby’s got voted down...


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I hate headaches
> Hope yours has lifted by now schumi!
> 
> Taking a break from reorganizing my study
> It is taking longer than usual as I have two cats helping me
> 
> So far only two bottles of water were knocked over and a couple of stacks of books bit the dust.
> 
> As I empty a box, a cat climbs in one.
> 
> and my flimsy tray table needs to be replaced as it was never meant to hold two cats on it
> 
> Trying to decide which hamburger joint to go to tonight.
> Steak and Shake is Mr Mac’s choice.
> Arby’s got voted down...



Much better thanks mac.....ready for bed though, and it’s only just after 10 here.

We tried steak & shake in LBV once.......Hope yours is better where you are and never been to Arby’s. I think we’ve had this conversation, having another deja vu moment there.

Hope you get it all done today, maybe cats will get bored......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally able to make a quick stop in!!!

Had a great weekend, even though I worked both days.  Enjoyed my day off for the holiday Monday.  We were blessed with beautiful weather all weekend.  Youngest ds had a great time camping and came home refreshed and sunburned lol.  I was able to work on a project on Monday.  It is a bigger piece, so I need to do it outside.  The weather was perfect for it.  Hopefully the wind stay down, so I can get a couple coats of clear coat protector on it.  Then bring it into the house for a few staged pictures, and hopefully sell.  

We had a news conference about restrictions.  If we keep on our current rate of immunizations and fewer hospitalizations and active covid cases, we will be fully opening up by July.  They are hoping to start the second shots in a couple of weeks.  Right now, in our province, it's open for anyone born 2009 and before...so 12 years and up.  Youngest ds went on Monday for his shot.  So we all have the first shot.  Hopefully not much wait time anymore for the second.  They haven't given details on how they will roll out the second ones.  I guess time will tell.  I'm just sooo excited that our restrictions are finally lifting!!!  Next week we can go to restaurants for outside dining, and I can get my hair done before ds's grad.  



Realfoodfans said:


> And let me introduce our gorgeous new grandson ❤


OMGosh....sooooooo adorably cute!!!!  Congratulations!!!!!


keishashadow said:


> He had accident at work & broke/crushed foot. Took all this time to get MRI scheduled. Still running strict covid protocols. Just started letting a support person accompany patients


Sending healing vibes for a speedy recovery.  


J'aime Paris said:


> Graduation weekend passed in a blur! We met up with DD, her roommate and family of roommate on Saturday around 3pm. The girls wanted a photo session, with shots individually, together and with family members. The photographer did a wonderful job, and they got almost 100 great pictures!


Awww....it sounds like you had a great weekend!  The moving home process sounded like lots of work, but I am sure you will be glad to have her home again.  


cam757 said:


> DS's 15th birthday is today. Wow, how time flies. He is my one and only so I hate to see him grow up. He wants to go to Red Robin for dinner so that is where we will take him. Not my favorite but he is the birthday boy. I picked up his cake a little while ago. He wanted a Neapolitan cake, so I ordered one from a bakery/cafe near my work. Expensive but it saved me from making one and I know they did a far better job than I could. He made it easy for us by only asking for money but I got him a few gifts that he may or may not like  In addition to just returning from UOR.


Happy bellated birthday!!!! 


Charade67 said:


> We managed to get into a RotR boarding group at 1:00 yesterday. We were sitting next to a large family group and they were trying to do the same. It was like winning the lottery. Everyone was shouting as they got their boarding group number. I hope aloe can ride again when we go back in a few days.


It sounds like your having a great trip.  I have enjoyed all the pictures and updates.  I hope your mom is doing alright.  


schumigirl said:


> yep, had a good day and rain only interrupted one walk. Glad to hear your restrictions are being lifted and soon you`ll be back to normal. I think we passed the 60 million vaccinations the other day, and we only have around 66.5 million in our country. Not bad.


That is an amazing number on the vaccinations!!!  We are slowly but surely getting it done.   It is ramping up fast here now...Thank goodness.  Hopefully by the end of June into July dh and I should be getting out second shot.  
I'm glad your foot seems to be healing great.  Good job on the walking  


Lynne G said:


> Ack, the joy of hearing what will be a 4 hour class, that DH teaching an online class of about 40 people, live video of each other is required. And do you believe, at break, he told me, one of the student’s live video was of her having sex.  TMI, and I needed to know that? Thank goodness it is over at 10.


Ummmmmm      Wow...just wow.  Online etiquette and manners are not just a common sense thing.  Speechless lol


macraven said:


> I keep putting off booking my air
> Prices still staying high for the airline I use


Dd called over the weekend, asking if older ds and dh are able to put in central air for them in their new house.  Ds, is currently working in that department at work.  So besides the actual cost of the unit and material, ds and dh should be able to install and get it running for them.  Hopefully you get yours soon.  

Well, It is time for me to go!

Have a great evening everyone!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

We don’t mind the Steak ‘n Shake, but none close to us.  Only seen them in Florida.  

Well, a small cell of some very windy rain, and gone in about 15 minutes, hearing Thunder as it gives those East of us the high winds and downpours.  Think our plants are happy, as been a week of dry conditions.

Glad your headache is better, Schumi.  Early bed is not a bad thing.  I’m to bed early, as I need my sleep, given I get up so early. Yay, two more days of up early and ready.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Pumpkin, glad to see ya post.  Hope your second shots are soon, and nice to hear maybe border will be open by the middle of Summer.  I hope so, so many have family on both sides of the border.


----------



## Monykalyn

Hope the injured are healing, the sick well and the rest enjoying the day/evening.
Charade - lovely pictures! Think we've decided our next Disney park will be out of the country of Disneyland in CA. Still kicking self I didn't book the mistake fare $205 RT Japan ticket for next year...
Last day of school tomorrow for HS freshman. Full summer of band camp-but first to the lake this weekend. Sunny but cooler than this week with high in 70's. Will take boat out but the Seadoo will have to wait-too cold! It's been 80 this week-changes tomorrow with storms. Finally got in to hairstylist tomorrow too.

And ACK-airfare to Las Vegas is awful! Cost less to fly to mexico for 3 than a few states across country for 2!
But YAY to AP rates for fall-saved $225 for HHN at SF! 
And the girls - hopping the fence- to get their dust bathing in. At least the boxes they are in are mostly empty right now. Although one of my rosemary plants doesn't seem to be growing like the others...I have one who looovvves rosemary. 
Not much going on...


----------



## Lynne G

Wow!  Just had an intense thunderstorm, thunder sounded like a jet engine, and a lightning strike so close, the hair on my arms stood up.  Electricity in the air for sure.  A few minutes after that very close strike, heard fire whistle go off.  So something got hit.  Glad it’s almost over, after huge downpour blowing rain in sheets across the road.  

Yay, MonyK post.  Score on AP rates.  Did not see any for my third week of September, but I will keep looking.  

Almost time for bed, for me.  Hope all have that sound andpeaceful night.


----------



## Charade67

Late check in. Today was Animal Kingdom day. We thought it would be a short day, but we were there almost the entire time they were open.
They let us in before the park was officially open. We went straight to Flight of Passage and there was already a 65 minute wait. I really enjoyed the ride though. Maybe someday I will watch the movie. 
Lunch was at Yak and Yeti, and it was really good. I have been eating way too much on this trip.

Tonly pictures I took today were at the Lion King show.









I have always been impressed that some people can walk on stilts. I am totally amazed that these people can dance on them.


----------



## macraven

I love that Lion King show!
Lucky Ducky!!!

it was closed when we went late January


Your pictures are really nice
Bet you are still humming their ending song they did 

Animal Kingdom is a full day for me when I do that park.
I enjoy a lot of things there


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin, that is good news on the vaccinations taking a jump, and inside dining has become a very exciting to do over here again, so I`m sure you`ll be happy with that returning, and yes, hair salons!! 

I think we are rightfully proud with the vaccination programme roll out here, most seem to be jumping at the opportunity. I only know one person who is refusing to get it and it`s for the silliest of reasons. Glad you`re all done now, it`s a good feeling knowing that the 2nd vax isn`t too far away. Thank you, it`s a slow one to heal properly, but getting there.....


Monyk, good to see you.....another rosemary fan here. Planted a whole new herb garden this spring, well, I didn`t do it, but it`s growing so well. We have had epic amounts of rain, so I guess that`s helped. Glad all is well for you. 


Lg, love a good thunderstorm, clears the air nicely. 


Charade.....glad you`re having such a good time. And don`t worry, you`re supposed to eat more than you should on vacation, it`s the law! 


mac, it`s so long since we went to AK I barely remember it.....we did see a baby elephant nursing with it`s mummy, that was a highlight. Seeing DiVine up close and Expedition Everest were our highlights from memory. But it was 2007/08......I`m sure there was more. 

I do remember the line for the safari to see the animals was huge, and we were standing discussing how we wouldn`t get on it as we were leaving the park, when a young man in a CM outifit asked us if we would like to go on it and we said yes, but the line was too long. He said he would take us so we could get on it, it was 2007 and our first visit, so we had no idea of pixie dust. We said we`d love to, and he escorted us to the front of the line, no memory of how long time wise, but it was a very long line! We were so grateful and loved it. I always remember the young man told us he was leaving Disney in a week to go train as a pilot and often wondered what happened to him. 






I did go to bed early last night, and slept till just after 6.30 this morning which is like a sleep in......but nice. I thought it was earlier as we had left the drapes and blinds slightly open as the windows were open, I thought it was earlier, maybe around 4am as there was a little light. It was just dull......

But, it`ll brighten up and we do plan to go a walk this morning. Not ideal in a sandal, but better than nothing, we just won`t go as far as we usually do. The sea looks very calm this morning so it`ll be pleasant. 

The book group is meeting on zoom this afternoon, that shouldn`t take too long.....and the lady who is choosing next says she`ll let us know in a few days the next choice as she hasn`t decided yet. I think we all can`t wait to get together in a proper group again. 

Thinking fish for dinner tonight as we`re at the beach this morning, we have several outlets down there to buy fresh from, and everyone loves fish. Lunch is turkey, bacon, romaine lettuce and tomato sandwiches, no idea yet for breakfast. 

And it`s a thirsty Thursday again.........


























Happy Thirsty Thursday 



​


----------



## schumigirl

And a very   to our lovely Keisha`s youngest son today......hope he has a wonderful day and gets lots of goodies and treats.......


----------



## Lynne G

Aw, thirsty was our ground, so had quite the rain dumping  last night.  It was impressive, the sound of that thunder.  Yeah, knew we would get rain, as was out at dinner time, getting some steaks, as the kids wanted them for dinner.  Well, as we were driving home, the wind picked up, and the tree leaves were upside down.  Yep, and not much after we got home, downpour, but just a rain dump, no thunder or any lightning seen.  But then, we were certainly rocking and rolling last night.  That amount of lightning seen. Wow. 

And yep, Schumi, did clear out the sky, but not enough to have seen a glorious golden East horizon.  Still enough clouds around it's not as bright out as it will be soon.  As yes, a full day of a beautiful sunny sky and cooler temps.  Though still not that cool overnight as 64 F out, with 81 the high.  A most perfect Spring day.  81 the high, so shorts it is, once again. 

And so, a Thirsty Thursday to all.

And, a very happy birthday to Keisha’s son.

Good Morning Schumi.  Hope the weather did get brighter and had a pleasant walk.  Yes, it will be nice when all get together for friend meetings.  Hope you will enjoy the next book choice, when it is decided.

And I’m thirsty, so off to get more tea. It’s going to be that kind of day.  Woke up as alarm went off, but had to look at clock, as thought it was said by the news guy, that it was an hour later then it really was. I guess I may have misheard him, or he mistakenly said wrong hour.  Eh, either way, I hope all those not feeling well are better today, and sending get well wishes to all that need some. And a good morning this last Thursday in May.  A Keisha birthday boy one too.  Woot!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Quick hello everyone and thank you for all the good wishes.  Baby and parents doing well.  Resisting the temptation of wanting to “help” and letting them have this precious time - enjoyed being able to see him so soon and went again with Em on Tuesday evening but did a drive by with some supplies yesterday and just left them in the porch.  Invited to go again with my brother and SIL on Saturday.

Lovely pictures and updates Charade! Sounds like a great trip.

Busy week prepping legal paperwork but tomorrow I’m meeting one of my oldest friends for lunch at a local garden centre.  Very nice weather today and Kev is gardening.

Keep well everyone x


----------



## macraven

to Keishashadow son

Janet will be thinking back today about this lovely time in her life


----------



## schumigirl

LG, glad you have such a lovely day after such a storm.......sounds like nice weather for you.


mac, yes Keisha will be having some lovely memories today, birthdays are always good to remember.......




Had a dull and cool morning, enjoyed a 3 mile walk along the waterfront, it was fairly quiet there too.

This afternoon we are enjoying some gorgeous sunshine and heat........sitting just outside the garden room on the patio, had to put the shade up as it was so bright. 95f in that room, not just as warm outside, think we have high 60’s with the trees sheltering us from any breeze. But, it’s the nicest day we’ve had for a while.

Didn’t get any fish this morning, but as it’s warm, we’ll grill outside tonight, so I’ll make up some burgers instead.


----------



## macraven

Good morning all homies!
Just need to get to Friday and weekend will begin 

When I did work, I lived for Friday’s ...hahahaha


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Good morning all homies!
> Just need to get to Friday and weekend will begin
> 
> When I did work, I lived for Friday’s ...hahahaha



Everyday is a weekend when we’re ladies of leisure


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> I did like that picture....I had just looked out the window and thought, I`ll bet that doesn`t show up the same on camera, well phone camera, but it was alright. i don`t usually like the quality on phone pics.
> 
> We love sushi.....and potstickers too! Sounds good at your house tonight again for food Lori!
> 
> Tom is fine again, thankfully, he has been lucky with no reactions so far.
> 
> Oh bless her having to sort out all her things....will keep her busy though, but least you didn`t lose a parking spot.
> 
> Let us know how the dishes turn out. I`ve never made potstickers before, or sushi now I think on it. There aren`t many good options outside of London for that over here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.....those cats sound so cute, although maybe not when you`re trying to do a task and they`re helping......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom gets the vaccine, I get a headache......seems about right. Slept for about 2 hours today and woke up feeling much better.
> 
> Weather has seemed to have picked up, sun is out and temp has gone up, but hopefully it`ll be as nice tomorrow and we can walk.
> 
> Dinner was good, didn`t make cornbread in the end so just made spicy diced potatoes and some salad. Turned out alright. Now going to watch some tv.....well, dvd.


The food was a big success!  And very easy to prepare. 
DH and DD definitely want me to make it again.  And DH said I should search for other variations too, such as with tuna.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally able to make a quick stop in!!!
> 
> Had a great weekend, even though I worked both days.  Enjoyed my day off for the holiday Monday.  We were blessed with beautiful weather all weekend.  Youngest ds had a great time camping and came home refreshed and sunburned lol.  I was able to work on a project on Monday.  It is a bigger piece, so I need to do it outside.  The weather was perfect for it.  Hopefully the wind stay down, so I can get a couple coats of clear coat protector on it.  Then bring it into the house for a few staged pictures, and hopefully sell.
> 
> We had a news conference about restrictions.  If we keep on our current rate of immunizations and fewer hospitalizations and active covid cases, we will be fully opening up by July.  They are hoping to start the second shots in a couple of weeks.  Right now, in our province, it's open for anyone born 2009 and before...so 12 years and up.  Youngest ds went on Monday for his shot.  So we all have the first shot.  Hopefully not much wait time anymore for the second.  They haven't given details on how they will roll out the second ones.  I guess time will tell.  I'm just sooo excited that our restrictions are finally lifting!!!  Next week we can go to restaurants for outside dining, and I can get my hair done before ds's grad.
> 
> 
> OMGosh....sooooooo adorably cute!!!!  Congratulations!!!!!
> 
> Sending healing vibes for a speedy recovery.
> 
> Awww....it sounds like you had a great weekend!  The moving home process sounded like lots of work, but I am sure you will be glad to have her home again.
> 
> Happy bellated birthday!!!!
> 
> It sounds like your having a great trip.  I have enjoyed all the pictures and updates.  I hope your mom is doing alright.
> 
> That is an amazing number on the vaccinations!!!  We are slowly but surely getting it done.   It is ramping up fast here now...Thank goodness.  Hopefully by the end of June into July dh and I should be getting out second shot.
> I'm glad your foot seems to be healing great.  Good job on the walking
> 
> Ummmmmm      Wow...just wow.  Online etiquette and manners are not just a common sense thing.  Speechless lol
> 
> Dd called over the weekend, asking if older ds and dh are able to put in central air for them in their new house.  Ds, is currently working in that department at work.  So besides the actual cost of the unit and material, ds and dh should be able to install and get it running for them.  Hopefully you get yours soon.
> 
> Well, It is time for me to go!
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!!!!


So nice your DS had a great time!  Well deserved!



Monykalyn said:


> Hope the injured are healing, the sick well and the rest enjoying the day/evening.
> Charade - lovely pictures! Think we've decided our next Disney park will be out of the country of Disneyland in CA. Still kicking self I didn't book the mistake fare $205 RT Japan ticket for next year...
> Last day of school tomorrow for HS freshman. Full summer of band camp-but first to the lake this weekend. Sunny but cooler than this week with high in 70's. Will take boat out but the Seadoo will have to wait-too cold! It's been 80 this week-changes tomorrow with storms. Finally got in to hairstylist tomorrow too.
> 
> And ACK-airfare to Las Vegas is awful! Cost less to fly to mexico for 3 than a few states across country for 2!
> But YAY to AP rates for fall-saved $225 for HHN at SF!
> And the girls - hopping the fence- to get their dust bathing in. At least the boxes they are in are mostly empty right now. Although one of my rosemary plants doesn't seem to be growing like the others...I have one who looovvves rosemary.
> Not much going on...


Enjoy your time at the lake!  




Charade67 said:


> Late check in. Today was Animal Kingdom day. We thought it would be a short day, but we were there almost the entire time they were open.
> They let us in before the park was officially open. We went straight to Flight of Passage and there was already a 65 minute wait. I really enjoyed the ride though. Maybe someday I will watch the movie.
> Lunch was at Yak and Yeti, and it was really good. I have been eating way too much on this trip.
> 
> Tonly pictures I took today were at the Lion King show.
> 
> View attachment 577773
> 
> View attachment 577774
> 
> View attachment 577775
> 
> View attachment 577776
> 
> I have always been impressed that some people can walk on stilts. I am totally amazed that these people can dance on them.
> 
> View attachment 577778


FoP is such a great ride!
Thx for the Lion King photos, love that show!!

​


Lynne G said:


> Aw, thirsty was our ground, so had quite the rain dumping  last night.  It was impressive, the sound of that thunder.  Yeah, knew we would get rain, as was out at dinner time, getting some steaks, as the kids wanted them for dinner.  Well, as we were driving home, the wind picked up, and the tree leaves were upside down.  Yep, and not much after we got home, downpour, but just a rain dump, no thunder or any lightning seen.  But then, we were certainly rocking and rolling last night.  That amount of lightning seen. Wow.
> 
> And yep, Schumi, did clear out the sky, but not enough to have seen a glorious golden East horizon.  Still enough clouds around it's not as bright out as it will be soon.  As yes, a full day of a beautiful sunny sky and cooler temps.  Though still not that cool overnight as 64 F out, with 81 the high.  A most perfect Spring day.  81 the high, so shorts it is, once again.
> 
> And so, a Thirsty Thursday to all.
> 
> And, a very happy birthday to Keisha’s son.
> 
> Good Morning Schumi.  Hope the weather did get brighter and had a pleasant walk.  Yes, it will be nice when all get together for friend meetings.  Hope you will enjoy the next book choice, when it is decided.
> 
> And I’m thirsty, so off to get more tea. It’s going to be that kind of day.  Woke up as alarm went off, but had to look at clock, as thought it was said by the news guy, that it was an hour later then it really was. I guess I may have misheard him, or he mistakenly said wrong hour.  Eh, either way, I hope all those not feeling well are better today, and sending get well wishes to all that need some. And a good morning this last Thursday in May.  A Keisha birthday boy one too.  Woot!


That sort of thunderstorm would have had our lab in a state of panic!  She is afraid of such loud noise.  
Our little dog wouldn't have even been fazed in the slightest...



Realfoodfans said:


> Quick hello everyone and thank you for all the good wishes.  Baby and parents doing well.  Resisting the temptation of wanting to “help” and letting them have this precious time - enjoyed being able to see him so soon and went again with Em on Tuesday evening but did a drive by with some supplies yesterday and just left them in the porch.  Invited to go again with my brother and SIL on Saturday.
> 
> Lovely pictures and updates Charade! Sounds like a great trip.
> 
> Busy week prepping legal paperwork but tomorrow I’m meeting one of my oldest friends for lunch at a local garden centre.  Very nice weather today and Kev is gardening.
> 
> Keep well everyone x


Enjoy your lunch!  Always great to reconnect with a friend!








Happy Bday to Keisha's DS!!!  
Also, belated Happy Bday to Cam's DS, I think a few quotes went missing

Have some errands to run today.  Getting some groceries and will meal prep for DH while DD and I are away. We are grilling out on Sunday, so will make extra meat for leftovers.  DH loves his grilled meat, so he will be happy!

I also need to prep dog food too....my mom has kindly offered to watch the fur babies while we are away. Even though DH will be home, he works long hours...so the pets are alone more than they are used to.
Mom is retired and loves spoiling them!   

I bought sunscreen yesterday.  Always like a new bottle for vacation.  Need to check my travel toiletries to see if anything else needs replacing.

4 more days...


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I was lucky Paris. Neither of my labs cared that the fire whistle went off two blocks away, not the fireworks less than a mile from our home, and no storms bothered them either. Heck, my male lab liked nothing better than lay in the dirt hole he dug, and get all muddy as the storming Summer rains fell on him. Calls to come in as raining, were given not even a look. My DH really wants another lab, but I’m still not ready for that commitment, given that while all are home now, will not be that way forever, and we are a busy family, so introducing a lab now, I’m still a no.  But we have fond memories of our two yellow labs.  

Poh almost ready for my lunchtime walk, and yay, water bottle and shades needed. Sun had come out in the mid morning, with beautiful blue skies.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> The food was a big success!  And very easy to prepare.
> DH and DD definitely want me to make it again.  And DH said I should search for other variations too, such as with tuna.
> 
> 
> So nice your DS had a great time!  Well deserved!
> 
> 
> Enjoy your time at the lake!
> 
> 
> 
> FoP is such a great ride!
> Thx for the Lion King photos, love that show!!
> 
> ​
> That sort of thunderstorm would have had our lab in a state of panic!  She is afraid of such loud noise.
> Our little dog wouldn't have even been fazed in the slightest...
> 
> 
> Enjoy your lunch!  Always great to reconnect with a friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Bday to Keisha's DS!!!
> Also, belated Happy Bday to Cam's DS, I think a few quotes went missing
> 
> Have some errands to run today.  Getting some groceries and will meal prep for DH while DD and I are away. We are grilling out on Sunday, so will make extra meat for leftovers.  DH loves his grilled meat, so he will be happy!
> 
> I also need to prep dog food too....my mom has kindly offered to watch the fur babies while we are away. Even though DH will be home, he works long hours...so the pets are alone more than they are used to.
> Mom is retired and loves spoiling them!
> 
> I bought sunscreen yesterday.  Always like a new bottle for vacation.  Need to check my travel toiletries to see if anything else needs replacing.
> 
> 4 more days...
> View attachment 577856View attachment 577857



Oh I’m glad it was a success! I love fresh tuna and do make sashimi now and again, but never sushi.

Grilling sounds good......yes, we are big meat eaters and thankfully none of our friends are vegetarians, well, one of my closest friends sister claims to be vegan.......she was caught once by another friend eating a bacon sandwich in a cafe lol.....she denies it was bacon! It was.

Nice your mum can look after the dogs. Tom used to think he‘d like a dog once he retired, but, we go away too often for it to be fair. And to be honest, I don’t really have time for a dog anyway. I’ve never grown up with them so I don‘t have that yearning. Once covid is over and normal life returns, no thoughts of a dog will come our way. I remember you saying though how much your mum loves looking after them.......it’s handy she’s so close. And you do have beautiful dogs.

Now I’m thinking I want some sushi.......

Have a great day Lori........




Decided to go with burgers and some chicken kebab skewers for tonight......marinading the chicken pieces now and will thread them before Tom cooks them, some teriyaki and some spicy bbq. Burgers are just the ground down meat with some seasonings.......don’t need anything else.

5pm.......glass of wine time........


----------



## Charade67

Quick good afternoon. We are taking a rest day today. No parks. I am going to do a couple of loads of laundry. Fortunately the laundry room is close by. 
Tonight we have dinner reservations at Raglan Road in Disney Springs. After dinner we will do a little shopping. I am hoping to find some good sandals. I still have the blister on the side of my heel.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all!  PT has me feeling as i’ve Be en beat up, guess that means it’s working.  Going to be some chilly days ahead here before warming back up on Memorial Day.  Have family BD celebration scheduled monday, pool time only for the brave that day.  Count me out.



Lynne G said:


> at break, he told me, one of the student’s live video was of her having sex.  TMI, and I needed to know that? Thank goodness it is over at 10.


Um, you’d think a time out at the very least would be in order, if not an expulsion



schumigirl said:


> When we drove down to the beach yesterday for our walk, we were passed by several, shall we say much older folks walking.....it didn`t go unnoticed!


Haha i’ve Been getting lapped by the old gals on walking track for over 30 years.  Gotta love those smiles they give as they do


schumigirl said:


> Tom has his second vaccine this morning, so I`ll go with him in the car. If he did feel unwell immediately, my good foot is my right foot so I could drive if I had to as the left one doesn`t do anything anyway. But, fingers crossed he`ll be right as rain like the last time.


Was he ok? 


J'aime Paris said:


> No not from scratch...I've never attempted pasta from scratch.
> I have made German spaetzle from scratch, and it was yummy!


I tried spaetzle once using a box grater.  Failboat, such a mass


J'aime Paris said:


> California sushi roll in a bowl!


Can you share sounds heavenly


macraven said:


> only saw ap available at PB and HR


Just PB my dates for fall trip.  Wanted HR, will keep checking, just glad we have a confirmed place to stay


Lynne G said:


> Hehe, my brother used water guns to break up his two cat fights. Like the time out rooms


i would use a large sprayer bottle that did double duty for my house pl
ants. Worked on my DS too


Pumpkin1172 said:


> We had a news conference about restrictions. If we keep on our current rate of immunizations and fewer hospitalizations and active covid cases, we will be fully opening up by July.



Great news


Lynne G said:


> We don’t mind the Steak ‘n Shake, but none close to us. Only seen them in Florida.


Not a fan, other than what was Milk shake happy hour


Monykalyn said:


> And ACK-airfare to Las Vegas is awful! Cost less to fly to mexico for 3 than a few states across country for 2!


Can’t get over how high it is from our market either, considering entertainment isn’t back in full force yet


Charade67 said:


> Lunch was at Yak and Yeti, and it was really good.


One of the few places I will 
eat onsite 


schumigirl said:


> Seeing DiVine up close and Expedition Everest were our highlights from memory. But it was 2007/08......I`m sure there was more.


Loved to watch her do her magic, too bad she’s been pruned for a few ye


macraven said:


> to Keishashadow son
> 
> Janet will be thinking back today about this lovely time in her life



 thank you, yes, i get sentimental on family BDs.  Feel bad tho, had his 2nd vaccine yesterday & sick as a dog today.  Need to run up later with some soup & his presents.


macraven said:


> When I did work, I lived for Friday’s ...hahahaha


Here, here!  Sunday nights were the pits.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick morning stop in   

I seem to be procrastinating today.  It goes with a cold rainy weather we have here.  

Made it for a walk last night before the rain started.  The forecast is for rain until tomorrow sometime.  We still need it, even after the drench we got last week.  

I didn't get to work on my project last night because of the rain.  Hopefully I can finish it over the weekend, and get it sold.  Then hopefully score another great piece to flip.



Monykalyn said:


> And the girls - hopping the fence- to get their dust bathing in. At least the boxes they are in are mostly empty right now. Although one of my rosemary plants doesn't seem to be growing like the others...I have one who looovvves rosemary.


I love hearing tales about your girls!  I would love to have chickens, but don't think I would always want the responsibility of them.  


schumigirl said:


> The book group is meeting on zoom this afternoon, that shouldn`t take too long.....and the lady who is choosing next says she`ll let us know in a few days the next choice as she hasn`t decided yet. I think we all can`t wait to get together in a proper group again.


It will be so great to be able to do all these things we took for grated before covid!  I'm sure your whole group is eager to get together in person.  


Lynne G said:


> Aw, thirsty was our ground, so had quite the rain dumping last night. It was impressive, the sound of that thunder. Yeah, knew we would get rain, as was out at dinner time, getting some steaks, as the kids wanted them for dinner. Well, as we were driving home, the wind picked up, and the tree leaves were upside down. Yep, and not much after we got home, downpour, but just a rain dump, no thunder or any lightning seen. But then, we were certainly rocking and rolling last night. That amount of lightning seen. Wow


When I hear about your storms there, it makes me a little happy about living where the air hurts my face.  I don't like rain storms.  Dh teased me last night about waiting for the rain to stop to go for my walk.  I think I'm made of cotton candy and melt in the rain 


Realfoodfans said:


> Busy week prepping legal paperwork but tomorrow I’m meeting one of my oldest friends for lunch at a local garden centre. Very nice weather today and Kev is gardening.


Good luck with the paperwork.  Enjoy your time with your friends.  It has been too long for us to be away from our friends.  They are good for our souls!!!!


schumigirl said:


> This afternoon we are enjoying some gorgeous sunshine and heat........sitting just outside the garden room on the patio, had to put the shade up as it was so bright. 95f in that room, not just as warm outside, think we have high 60’s with the trees sheltering us from any breeze. But, it’s the nicest day we’ve had for a while.


Enjoy that warm weather!!!  


macraven said:


> ust need to get to Friday and weekend will begin
> 
> When I did work, I lived for Friday’s ...hahahaha


Yes...I love Fridays.  Soon now that summer is here, I always leave early to enjoy my Fridays and get a jump start on my weekend 


J'aime Paris said:


> 4 more days...


Sooooo close, these next few days will fly by!


Charade67 said:


> Quick good afternoon. We are taking a rest day today. No parks. I am going to do a couple of loads of laundry. Fortunately the laundry room is close by.
> Tonight we have dinner reservations at Raglan Road in Disney Springs. After dinner we will do a little shopping. I am hoping to find some good sandals. I still have the blister on the side of my heel.


It sounds like your having a fantastic trip!!!!!  Enjoy your down time today, so you can hit the parks hard tomorrow!

Well, I should go shuffle these papers around a little more.

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, that lunchtime walk was very warm.  But enjoyed this nice weather.  

Oh Pumpkin, we do get some nasty thunderstorms, usually because we have those very humid Summers. Heck, yesterday, the humidity was at 70 percent. Sticky it was. But at least the storm left us with a beautiful day, and low humidity.

Yay, Keisha doing her PT. I hope you are feeling better and will back to good form again.

And a woot! 4 day countdown for Paris, almost missed that. Yay, yay, yay.

Ah, little one made some coffee, so I put ice in my cup.  AC has been running since around lunchtime.  Yep, still warm, though will be much cooler, and rainy this weekend.  Oh well.  Been a crap shoot for Memorial Days.  Many have been a washout, some cool enough for jacket, and a few, hotter than the sun. So forecast says our Monday holiday will be partly cloudy, with 72 degrees the high.  That sounds like a nice day in my book.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I was lucky Paris. Neither of my labs cared that the fire whistle went off two blocks away, not the fireworks less than a mile from our home, and no storms bothered them either. Heck, my male lab liked nothing better than lay in the dirt hole he dug, and get all muddy as the storming Summer rains fell on him. Calls to come in as raining, were given not even a look. My DH really wants another lab, but I’m still not ready for that commitment, given that while all are home now, will not be that way forever, and we are a busy family, so introducing a lab now, I’m still a no.  But we have fond memories of our two yellow labs.
> 
> Poh almost ready for my lunchtime walk, and yay, water bottle and shades needed. Sun had come out in the mid morning, with beautiful blue skies.


Even though I'm ready for a break when our 3 eventually cross the rainbow bridge, I know it'll feel weird.  DH and I have had a pet all throughout our marriage.  And we both had pets at home growing up.




schumigirl said:


> Oh I’m glad it was a success! I love fresh tuna and do make sashimi now and again, but never sushi.
> 
> Grilling sounds good......yes, we are big meat eaters and thankfully none of our friends are vegetarians, well, one of my closest friends sister claims to be vegan.......she was caught once by another friend eating a bacon sandwich in a cafe lol.....she denies it was bacon! It was.
> 
> Nice your mum can look after the dogs. Tom used to think he‘d like a dog once he retired, but, we go away too often for it to be fair. And to be honest, I don’t really have time for a dog anyway. I’ve never grown up with them so I don‘t have that yearning. Once covid is over and normal life returns, no thoughts of a dog will come our way. I remember you saying though how much your mum loves looking after them.......it’s handy she’s so close. And you do have beautiful dogs.
> 
> Now I’m thinking I want some sushi.......
> 
> Have a great day Lori........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to go with burgers and some chicken kebab skewers for tonight......marinading the chicken pieces now and will thread them before Tom cooks them, some teriyaki and some spicy bbq. Burgers are just the ground down meat with some seasonings.......don’t need anything else.
> 
> 5pm.......glass of wine time........


Yes, we are very lucky to have family that loves our pets!

And now you have me thinking wine, lol!  A bit too early, since it's only lunchtime here.



Charade67 said:


> Quick good afternoon. We are taking a rest day today. No parks. I am going to do a couple of loads of laundry. Fortunately the laundry room is close by.
> Tonight we have dinner reservations at Raglan Road in Disney Springs. After dinner we will do a little shopping. I am hoping to find some good sandals. I still have the blister on the side of my heel.


Enjoy that rest day!   Sounds like a nice evening is planned!



keishashadow said:


> Hey all!  PT has me feeling as i’ve Be en beat up, guess that means it’s working.  Going to be some chilly days ahead here before warming back up on Memorial Day.  Have family BD celebration scheduled monday, pool time only for the brave that day.  Count me out.
> 
> 
> Um, you’d think a time out at the very least would be in order, if not an expulsion
> 
> 
> Haha i’ve Been getting lapped by the old gals on walking track for over 30 years.  Gotta love those smiles they give as they do
> 
> Was he ok?
> 
> I tried spaetzle once using a box grater.  Failboat, such a mass
> 
> Can you share sounds heavenly
> 
> Just PB my dates for fall trip.  Wanted HR, will keep checking, just glad we have a confirmed place to stay
> 
> i would use a large sprayer bottle that did double duty for my house pl
> ants. Worked on my DS too
> 
> 
> Great news
> 
> Not a fan, other than what was Milk shake happy hour
> 
> Can’t get over how high it is from our market either, considering entertainment isn’t back in full force yet
> 
> One of the few places I will
> eat onsite
> 
> Loved to watch her do her magic, too bad she’s been pruned for a few ye
> 
> 
> thank you, yes, i get sentimental on family BDs.  Feel bad tho, had his 2nd vaccine yesterday & sick as a dog today.  Need to run up later with some soup & his presents.
> 
> Here, here!  Sunday nights were the pits.


Sorry to hear the second shot had side effects...hopefully they pass quickly!

I'm gonna try to attach the TikTok for the recipe.
https://www.tiktok.com/@_ms_frost_/video/6965636676299345157?lang=en&is_copy_url=1&is_from_webapp=v1
I added some real crab too.  You could add Nori flakes for the seaweed taste to really make it seem like sushi.
Was delish!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick morning stop in
> 
> I seem to be procrastinating today.  It goes with a cold rainy weather we have here.
> 
> Made it for a walk last night before the rain started.  The forecast is for rain until tomorrow sometime.  We still need it, even after the drench we got last week.
> 
> I didn't get to work on my project last night because of the rain.  Hopefully I can finish it over the weekend, and get it sold.  Then hopefully score another great piece to flip.
> 
> 
> I love hearing tales about your girls!  I would love to have chickens, but don't think I would always want the responsibility of them.
> 
> It will be so great to be able to do all these things we took for grated before covid!  I'm sure your whole group is eager to get together in person.
> 
> When I hear about your storms there, it makes me a little happy about living where the air hurts my face.  I don't like rain storms.  Dh teased me last night about waiting for the rain to stop to go for my walk.  I think I'm made of cotton candy and melt in the rain
> 
> Good luck with the paperwork.  Enjoy your time with your friends.  It has been too long for us to be away from our friends.  They are good for our souls!!!!
> 
> Enjoy that warm weather!!!
> 
> Yes...I love Fridays.  Soon now that summer is here, I always leave early to enjoy my Fridays and get a jump start on my weekend
> 
> Sooooo close, these next few days will fly by!
> 
> It sounds like your having a fantastic trip!!!!!  Enjoy your down time today, so you can hit the parks hard tomorrow!
> 
> Well, I should go shuffle these papers around a little more.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!


Thank you!  Yes, it will be here soon!
Love the cotton candy reference!  I feel that way too sometimes, especially if I just washed/styled my hair.





Swedish meatballs on the dinner menu for tonight, with a veggie side.  Tomorrow will be BBQ Chicken pasta casserole.  Another new recipe I'm trying.  Saturday night will be either leftovers or pizza I think.
Will shop Sunday morning for the grilling meat.  Meals are sorted for a few days...


----------



## Charade67

At Disney Springs now waiting on my table. Silently laughing at the people who are trying to get into restaurants without reservations.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Yay, Keisha doing her PT. I hope you are feeling better and will back to good form again.


ASAP I hope   Had to cancel first appt next week, issue with tooth bonding loosening trumped that for next Tuesday.  Priorities ya know lol 


J'aime Paris said:


> Sorry to hear the second shot had side effects...hopefully they pass quickly!


It should run it’s course in 1-1/2 days, well worth it to be protected


J'aime Paris said:


> I added some real crab too


Thanks, will reinstall tictok on ipad to view


----------



## Charade67

It’s 10:30. I’m tired and sweaty and my feet hurt.  We are in line to take the bus back to the hotel.  A little boy, about 8 or 9 years old, keeps singing the word “hello” over and over again. I am going to lose my mind.


----------



## macraven

I was searching for the “hello “ icon  but gave up after a couple of searches

just thought it would be a reminder of your great evening.....


----------



## Charade67

Thanks Mac.

Thankfully we did not end up on the same bus.


----------



## Charade67

One more Disney story.....
Today I was telling B and Dh about the first time I went to WDW. I think it was 1989. I kept seeing people wearing this cute, stripe, sort of ty dye shirt.


I really wanted one, but they were completely sold out of the ones in color. I finally bought one that was black and white. Tonight we were waiting in line for our bus back to our hotel. A young woman got in line behind us and she was wearing this shirt. What are the odds?


----------



## macraven

It’s easier to match slacks or shorts when the top you wear is black and white

I don’t have any shorts or slacks to go with that purple and teal top


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all!  PT has me feeling as i’ve Be en beat up, guess that means it’s working.  Going to be some chilly days ahead here before warming back up on Memorial Day.  Have family BD celebration scheduled monday, pool time only for the brave that day.  Count me out.
> 
> 
> Um, you’d think a time out at the very least would be in order, if not an expulsion
> 
> 
> Haha i’ve Been getting lapped by the old gals on walking track for over 30 years.  Gotta love those smiles they give as they do
> 
> Was he ok?
> 
> I tried spaetzle once using a box grater.  Failboat, such a mass
> 
> Can you share sounds heavenly
> 
> Just PB my dates for fall trip.  Wanted HR, will keep checking, just glad we have a confirmed place to stay
> 
> i would use a large sprayer bottle that did double duty for my house pl
> ants. Worked on my DS too
> 
> 
> Great news
> 
> Not a fan, other than what was Milk shake happy hour
> 
> Can’t get over how high it is from our market either, considering entertainment isn’t back in full force yet
> 
> One of the few places I will
> eat onsite
> 
> Loved to watch her do her magic, too bad she’s been pruned for a few ye
> 
> 
> thank you, yes, i get sentimental on family BDs.  Feel bad tho, had his 2nd vaccine yesterday & sick as a dog today.  Need to run up later with some soup & his presents.
> 
> Here, here!  Sunday nights were the pits.



Yep, supposed to be good when PT hurts....or so I`m told!

Oh yes, they did smile as they screeched past us.....lol......yes, Tom is completely fine today, still not even a sore arm. Hope I`m as lucky on Tuesday.

As already said, hope your DS picks up.....ginger ale and your chicken soup will work wonders for him.

Is DiVine not there anymore? It has been a long time since we were there.....er, maybe 12 or 13 years now.....

Sunday night feeling....yep, don`t miss that one.






Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick morning stop in
> 
> I seem to be procrastinating today.  It goes with a cold rainy weather we have here.
> 
> Made it for a walk last night before the rain started.  The forecast is for rain until tomorrow sometime.  We still need it, even after the drench we got last week.
> 
> I didn't get to work on my project last night because of the rain.  Hopefully I can finish it over the weekend, and get it sold.  Then hopefully score another great piece to flip.
> 
> 
> I love hearing tales about your girls!  I would love to have chickens, but don't think I would always want the responsibility of them.
> 
> It will be so great to be able to do all these things we took for grated before covid!  I'm sure your whole group is eager to get together in person.
> 
> When I hear about your storms there, it makes me a little happy about living where the air hurts my face.  I don't like rain storms.  Dh teased me last night about waiting for the rain to stop to go for my walk.  I think I'm made of cotton candy and melt in the rain
> 
> Good luck with the paperwork.  Enjoy your time with your friends.  It has been too long for us to be away from our friends.  They are good for our souls!!!!
> 
> Enjoy that warm weather!!!
> 
> Yes...I love Fridays.  Soon now that summer is here, I always leave early to enjoy my Fridays and get a jump start on my weekend
> 
> Sooooo close, these next few days will fly by!
> 
> It sounds like your having a fantastic trip!!!!!  Enjoy your down time today, so you can hit the parks hard tomorrow!
> 
> Well, I should go shuffle these papers around a little more.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!



Not a bad way to spend the day pumpkin.

Hope your weather picks up soon.....walking in rain is never fun, I hate the wind and won`t go out if it`s too windy for a walk.

Yes, it`s good to be heading in the right direction.....hopefully.




Lori.....your post doesn`t want to quote for some reason......

Hey, it`s always 5 o`clock somewhere.....but yep, maybe lunchtime is a bit early for wine......lol.....

That would work with crab beautifully......we have some gorgeous fresh crab on this coast, I think we could eat it every day to be honest.......your food plans sound good Lori.





Had a small pink gin last night, it was very nice 

It seemed to knock me out for the count though.....I always sleep well, but heck.....

NIce to see another lovely sunny day ahead. Although busy morning and will be in an office all morning, but it`s always a nice meeting. Then plan to do some grocery and fresh produce shopping so we don`t need to go out over the holiday weekend and weather has to be beautiful, so we`ll grill the weekend away.

Dinner tonight is charcuterie for Tom and I, but it`ll be a bit later as he is going to pick up our friends son and gf and take them to the showroom to pick up his new car. Tom said it should just be the two of them, but they asked if he`d meet them to make sure everything is in order and he said of course he would, bless them....first new car purchase for them and they`re so excited to get this one. 

But, early start this morning.........and it`s Friday.........





























Have a wonderful Friday   



​


----------



## schumigirl

And we have another special birthday today.

 to Mr Keisha.....one of the nicest men I have ever met has a birthday today.....and I know he`ll get some lovely treats today......

Hope he has a lovely day Janet.........









(hope this is the right one below )

















​


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  That Friday feeling is here.  Alarm now turned off for the next 3 days.  Yay!

And so, nothing more fun than to start the week days this coming week, on a Tuesday.  Holiday weekends are great. 

And rightfully, a birthday this Friday.  Happy Birthday to Keisha’s DH.  More cake and ice cream, yay!

Nice of Tom to continue to help that young man get his new car, Schumi.  And glad to hear Tom’s side effects from the shot are gone.  I hope you have none or minor, short happening side effects when you get your second shot.  I had the same sore arm, though thought the first shot’s sore arm was much more painful than the second time.  Second time was more like a puffy arm that was just a little sore.  Both times, the sore arm went away in a few days.  Hope your breakfast tea was tasty, as you were up early today. 

And so, the last day this week, I’m up before the sunrise, and ready not much later. Another overcast start, with 59 out, and not a very warm day, with 62 the high, and most likely will see rain, as phone gives a 60 percent chance, and weather lady on morning news said most will see some rain today. Unseasonably cool. Yeah, as still above 50, will try with shorts, and see if pants needed when stepping out before my lunchtime walk. Though with 62 percent humidity, will feel muggy, even if not so sunny, nor hot. And the rain is here to stay, as 90 percent chance says phone tomorrow, and weather lady said will be a rainy weekend, as rain to fall mostly on Saturday, with more chances on Sunday, with high temps not even seeing 60. 52 and 57 the predicted weekend highs. Pants may be making an appearance. But both are showing a dry Monday, so yay, a dry holiday Monday. Little one has training for her camp job this summer today and this weekend. Part of her job is with those using the zip lines across the lake and between the trees. So as she is now past 18, she gets certified to do that job. Told her she’d better find her rain jacket. And she does have a pair of sneakers that are water resistant, so I guess she may wear them too.

And with little one having dinner with her coworkers tonight, and DH going over his mum’s today, should be just older one and me for dinner tonight. He said he’d be done work at 6:30 pm tonight, so I will most likely seek an afternoon snack before he gets home. Later dinnertime, and not sure what we will be having. Last night, breaded up the last of the chicken and fried it, then made mac and cheese, as requested by little one. Steamed broccoli was the other side. Nothing leftover, so will see if he wants to get something to cook, or do takeout.

And interesting, in our state news, Governor said June 28 will be the lifting of all restrictions, though masks still will be required on transportation, and where location says it is required. So far, stores and restaurants are still requiring masks. At least we are closer to all being vaccinated, as 51 percent are fully vaccinated, with over 65 aged, 72 percent are vaccinated. Governor was hoping to get to 70 percent by that date in June. I hope so, as same day, and walk in appointments are available now.

Off to get more tea.  And big smile, a Fabulous Friday to all the homies, and eat some cake and ice cream, as it’s Keisha’s DH’s birthday this fabulous Friday. Woot!  Woot!


----------



## schumigirl

Nice you are having more restrictions lifted LG, it makes such a difference in our day to day lives.

Oh he didn’t have any side effects at all from either vaccine......not even a sore arm. He enjoys anything with cars, and being able to help one of our friends kids, well, he’s more than happy to do that. 


Have a good Friday......



Good to see UOR is losing mandatory masks indoors this weekend, think it’s from tomorrow. Hopefully a very positive sign.

Lovely day here.....sun is shining and it’s actually warm. Think we’ll be in the garden this afternoon. Sitting outside having Lunch right now which is the first for a while. Maybe summer has arrived after all.


----------



## Realfoodfans

J’aime I am the same with dogs - had them all my life.  It was easy when Mum and Dad were available to doggy sit (apart from one time one of my retrievers ate a special birthday cake!!!!).  I have been worrying about our friends who now look after Louie as N is not too well with his cancer treatment and that brings home that responsibility. I could never kennel them.

Charade you are eating in a lot of our favourite places!  Great trip.

Schumi glad Tom’s vaccination was good.  DS had his first one this week and no side effects.  Though we do really think he had Covid in February 2020.

Had a lovely time with my friend for lunch. We have so much shared life events. Laughing and crying but much needed. Her lovely DH had a stroke 3 years ago and though he’s doing ok is not now able to play golf etc so they’ve decided to sell up their villa in Spain. Difficult to deal with from here but she’s making a start.

Meat lovers here we have a lamb delivery coming from the farm tomorrow but have duck for our meal tonight.  Marinading all day hope it will be really tender.

Happy weekend to everyone!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Charade67 said:


> It’s 10:30. I’m tired and sweaty and my feet hurt.  We are in line to take the bus back to the hotel.  A little boy, about 8 or 9 years old, keeps singing the word “hello” over and over again. I am going to lose my mind.


Oh goodness!  Some kiddos have energy until all hours of the night!



schumigirl said:


> Yep, supposed to be good when PT hurts....or so I`m told!
> 
> Oh yes, they did smile as they screeched past us.....lol......yes, Tom is completely fine today, still not even a sore arm. Hope I`m as lucky on Tuesday.
> 
> As already said, hope your DS picks up.....ginger ale and your chicken soup will work wonders for him.
> 
> Is DiVine not there anymore? It has been a long time since we were there.....er, maybe 12 or 13 years now.....
> 
> Sunday night feeling....yep, don`t miss that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad way to spend the day pumpkin.
> 
> Hope your weather picks up soon.....walking in rain is never fun, I hate the wind and won`t go out if it`s too windy for a walk.
> 
> Yes, it`s good to be heading in the right direction.....hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori.....your post doesn`t want to quote for some reason......
> 
> Hey, it`s always 5 o`clock somewhere.....but yep, maybe lunchtime is a bit early for wine......lol.....
> 
> That would work with crab beautifully......we have some gorgeous fresh crab on this coast, I think we could eat it every day to be honest.......your food plans sound good Lori.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a small pink gin last night, it was very nice
> 
> It seemed to knock me out for the count though.....I always sleep well, but heck.....
> 
> NIce to see another lovely sunny day ahead. Although busy morning and will be in an office all morning, but it`s always a nice meeting. Then plan to do some grocery and fresh produce shopping so we don`t need to go out over the holiday weekend and weather has to be beautiful, so we`ll grill the weekend away.
> 
> Dinner tonight is charcuterie for Tom and I, but it`ll be a bit later as he is going to pick up our friends son and gf and take them to the showroom to pick up his new car. Tom said it should just be the two of them, but they asked if he`d meet them to make sure everything is in order and he said of course he would, bless them....first new car purchase for them and they`re so excited to get this one.
> 
> But, early start this morning.........and it`s Friday.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I have some pink gin tucked away!  Will wait for a gorgeous weather "patio day" to make some summer inspired cocktails!



Lynne G said:


> Woot!  That Friday feeling is here.  Alarm now turned off for the next 3 days.  Yay!
> 
> And so, nothing more fun than to start the week days this coming week, on a Tuesday.  Holiday weekends are great.
> 
> And rightfully, a birthday this Friday.  Happy Birthday to Keisha’s DH.  More cake and ice cream, yay!
> 
> Nice of Tom to continue to help that young man get his new car, Schumi.  And glad to hear Tom’s side effects from the shot are gone.  I hope you have none or minor, short happening side effects when you get your second shot.  I had the same sore arm, though thought the first shot’s sore arm was much more painful than the second time.  Second time was more like a puffy arm that was just a little sore.  Both times, the sore arm went away in a few days.  Hope your breakfast tea was tasty, as you were up early today.
> 
> And so, the last day this week, I’m up before the sunrise, and ready not much later. Another overcast start, with 59 out, and not a very warm day, with 62 the high, and most likely will see rain, as phone gives a 60 percent chance, and weather lady on morning news said most will see some rain today. Unseasonably cool. Yeah, as still above 50, will try with shorts, and see if pants needed when stepping out before my lunchtime walk. Though with 62 percent humidity, will feel muggy, even if not so sunny, nor hot. And the rain is here to stay, as 90 percent chance says phone tomorrow, and weather lady said will be a rainy weekend, as rain to fall mostly on Saturday, with more chances on Sunday, with high temps not even seeing 60. 52 and 57 the predicted weekend highs. Pants may be making an appearance. But both are showing a dry Monday, so yay, a dry holiday Monday. Little one has training for her camp job this summer today and this weekend. Part of her job is with those using the zip lines across the lake and between the trees. So as she is now past 18, she gets certified to do that job. Told her she’d better find her rain jacket. And she does have a pair of sneakers that are water resistant, so I guess she may wear them too.
> 
> And with little one having dinner with her coworkers tonight, and DH going over his mum’s today, should be just older one and me for dinner tonight. He said he’d be done work at 6:30 pm tonight, so I will most likely seek an afternoon snack before he gets home. Later dinnertime, and not sure what we will be having. Last night, breaded up the last of the chicken and fried it, then made mac and cheese, as requested by little one. Steamed broccoli was the other side. Nothing leftover, so will see if he wants to get something to cook, or do takeout.
> 
> And interesting, in our state news, Governor said June 28 will be the lifting of all restrictions, though masks still will be required on transportation, and where location says it is required. So far, stores and restaurants are still requiring masks. At least we are closer to all being vaccinated, as 51 percent are fully vaccinated, with over 65 aged, 72 percent are vaccinated. Governor was hoping to get to 70 percent by that date in June. I hope so, as same day, and walk in appointments are available now.
> 
> Off to get more tea.  And big smile, a Fabulous Friday to all the homies, and eat some cake and ice cream, as it’s Keisha’s DH’s birthday this fabulous Friday. Woot!  Woot!


Is your DD planning on working with kids for her career?  
Summer camp is such a great experience!



Realfoodfans said:


> J’aime I am the same with dogs - had them all my life.  It was easy when Mum and Dad were available to doggy sit (apart from one time one of my retrievers ate a special birthday cake!!!!).  I have been worrying about our friends who now look after Louie as N is not too well with his cancer treatment and that brings home that responsibility. I could never kennel them.
> 
> Charade you are eating in a lot of our favourite places!  Great trip.
> 
> Schumi glad Tom’s vaccination was good.  DS had his first one this week and no side effects.  Though we do really think he had Covid in February 2020.
> 
> Had a lovely time with my friend for lunch. We have so much shared life events. Laughing and crying but much needed. Her lovely DH had a stroke 3 years ago and though he’s doing ok is not now able to play golf etc so they’ve decided to sell up their villa in Spain. Difficult to deal with from here but she’s making a start.
> 
> Meat lovers here we have a lamb delivery coming from the farm tomorrow but have duck for our meal tonight.  Marinading all day hope it will be really tender.
> 
> Happy weekend to everyone!


Sounds like two awesome meals planned!!  Yum!
Glad you had a wonderful time with your friend!!






I am bursting about the possibility of masks being completely optional at Universal!!!!!  Is it supposed to be official today, or tomorrow?  I read so quickly, I'm not totally certain.
I never thought there was even a chance before my trip...

Myself and both girls are fully vaccinated and quite healthy, so we are very comfortable going without masks!

It is indeed a Happy Friday!


----------



## Lynne G

Paris, not sure, but it is a a good paying job for the Sumner.  Both my kids went to and worked at the Summer Camp.  This year, older one thought wanted a different job.  But little one thought one more year.  Makes sense, as she won’t be 21 until next end of Summer.  So for the first time they are not going to the same place to work this Summer.  

Well, been sunny out, and decided cool enough, lightweight pants on.  Thinking may change for walking, but when our trash out, thought, pants was the better choice, as had lightweight shorts on, and a bit cool, even with sun out right now.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Oh goodness!  Some kiddos have energy until all hours of the night!
> 
> 
> I have some pink gin tucked away!  Will wait for a gorgeous weather "patio day" to make some summer inspired cocktails!
> 
> 
> Is your DD planning on working with kids for her career?
> Summer camp is such a great experience!
> 
> 
> Sounds like two awesome meals planned!!  Yum!
> Glad you had a wonderful time with your friend!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am bursting about the possibility of masks being completely optional at Universal!!!!!  Is it supposed to be official today, or tomorrow?  I read so quickly, I'm not totally certain.
> I never thought there was even a chance before my trip...
> 
> Myself and both girls are fully vaccinated and quite healthy, so we are very comfortable going without masks!
> 
> It is indeed a Happy Friday!



It is very refreshing to drink in a tall glass. I do have one friend who drinks it like a fine brandy and sips on a small amount......she can make a drink last hours! No patio drinking today for us, after a beautiful lunch outside, it has clouded over, almost misty with a sea fret. So back inside now.

I`ve been getting overloaded with survey`s from UOR last couple of months. I did sign up to be on the panel, but the amount of survey`s on masks and their possible withdrawal and some asking for an International traveller viewpoint has been interesting.

From tomorrow apparently. One site said confirmed, but nothing official directly from UOR yet.

I think I`ll be ok until some inconsiderate and thoughtless person coughs or sneezes near me without covering their mouth or face........lol.....then I`ll see how comfortable I am.

Yes, this will be me!







​Have a great weekend Lori, it sounds lovely.


----------



## schumigirl

It`s official now

https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/plan-your-visit/safety-faqs


----------



## Charade67

Strolled into MK today around 12:30. Immediately saw some princesses.



We are now relaxing with some snacks from Starbucks and have a great view.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick Friday morning stop in!!!

Well...it must be Friday morning.  I don't want to shuffle any papers and been procrastinating all morning.  The shiny squirrel syndrome ( distractions ) left and and right all around me, and not focusing on the task at hand lol.  

Didn't get out for a walk last night.  I wanted to partake on the last zoom meeting last night about youngest ds's graduation that is happening next Friday.  Got all the details now.  Will be getting his clothing out, washed and pressed over the weekend.   Menu for the weekend is mostly worked out, along with the grocery list.  It will be a busy weekend, but looking forward to being with family and to celebrate in the capacity that we can.  

I just wanted to pop in quick.  I will probably pop in again today, as there are not many papers to shuffle today, and I really don't feel like working today.


----------



## Charade67

If I were a horse they would have shot me by now. Because of the blister on my heel, I tried to find some sandals. The stores had mostly flip flops which I won’t wear. I tried some slides, but they didn’t fit my fat feet. In desperation I bought some Crocs. I wore them today and they started rubbing blisters on the top of my feet. The nurses at first aid gave me some band aids, moleskin, and suggested that I get some socks. The stores only had knee socks, so here I am being super stylish.



So how has everyone else’s day been?


----------



## Lynne G

Oh poor Charade.  I’m sorry you are having such feet issues.  Style, why yes they are. And I could never wear those, as my feet are almost narrow.  Have other sneakers that fit you?  I tend to wear my well worn sneakers in the parks.  Too much walking in anything else.  Though I do love wearing my flip flops. And thank you for the great pictures.  Glad to hear you are having fun, and have been to all the parks. 

Sigh, I did have to snack, still waiting for older one to finish work.  I did pick up some beef in the pouring rain, of which it is again raining loudly.  Oh my, quite this downpour.  So thinking if maybe doing beef with peppers, as stopped at the produce place too.  Ah, a late Friday dinner.  Hope little one is not getting too wet at her job training and older one not wet either.  Maybe his job would have given him a raincoat.  Otherwise the arrival of two wet kids later tonight.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Paris, not sure, but it is a a good paying job for the Sumner.  Both my kids went to and worked at the Summer Camp.  This year, older one thought wanted a different job.  But little one thought one more year.  Makes sense, as she won’t be 21 until next end of Summer.  So for the first time they are not going to the same place to work this Summer.
> 
> Well, been sunny out, and decided cool enough, lightweight pants on.  Thinking may change for walking, but when our trash out, thought, pants was the better choice, as had lightweight shorts on, and a bit cool, even with sun out right now.


Always a great job and wonderful that your young adults are working with the kiddos!!
The sun finally peeked out...yay!



schumigirl said:


> It is very refreshing to drink in a tall glass. I do have one friend who drinks it like a fine brandy and sips on a small amount......she can make a drink last hours! No patio drinking today for us, after a beautiful lunch outside, it has clouded over, almost misty with a sea fret. So back inside now.
> 
> I`ve been getting overloaded with survey`s from UOR last couple of months. I did sign up to be on the panel, but the amount of survey`s on masks and their possible withdrawal and some asking for an International traveller viewpoint has been interesting.
> 
> From tomorrow apparently. One site said confirmed, but nothing official directly from UOR yet.
> 
> I think I`ll be ok until some inconsiderate and thoughtless person coughs or sneezes near me without covering their mouth or face........lol.....then I`ll see how comfortable I am.
> 
> Yes, this will be me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Have a great weekend Lori, it sounds lovely.


Thanks Carole!  It's after 5 pm here...on a holiday weekend....oh boy, lol!



Charade67 said:


> Strolled into MK today around 12:30. Immediately saw some princesses.
> 
> View attachment 578111View attachment 578113View attachment 578114View attachment 578115View attachment 578116
> 
> We are now relaxing with some snacks from Starbucks and have a great view.
> 
> View attachment 578118


Very nice, thanks for sharing!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick Friday morning stop in!!!
> 
> Well...it must be Friday morning.  I don't want to shuffle any papers and been procrastinating all morning.  The shiny squirrel syndrome ( distractions ) left and and right all around me, and not focusing on the task at hand lol.
> 
> Didn't get out for a walk last night.  I wanted to partake on the last zoom meeting last night about youngest ds's graduation that is happening next Friday.  Got all the details now.  Will be getting his clothing out, washed and pressed over the weekend.   Menu for the weekend is mostly worked out, along with the grocery list.  It will be a busy weekend, but looking forward to being with family and to celebrate in the capacity that we can.
> 
> I just wanted to pop in quick.  I will probably pop in again today, as there are not many papers to shuffle today, and I really don't feel like working today.


Have a super family weekend, and congrats to your DS!!!!




Charade67 said:


> If I were a horse they would have shot me by now. Because of the blister on my heel, I tried to find some sandals. The stores had mostly flip flops which I won’t wear. I tried some slides, but they didn’t fit my fat feet. In desperation I bought some Crocs. I wore them today and they started rubbing blisters on the top of my feet. The nurses at first aid gave me some band aids, moleskin, and suggested that I get some socks. The stores only had knee socks, so here I am being super stylish.
> 
> View attachment 578194
> 
> So how has everyone else’s day been?


Oh Charade, you poor thing!  Hope the first aid is helping...
Must say, I love the crocs and the socks!!  You rock them!!






Happy Birthday to DH of Keisha!!  It's a bday filled weekend at your house, hope it's great!!

Will bring the suitcases up from the basement soon.  Since our flight is at 6am on Monday, all packing will be finished on Sunday.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Monday early flight, perfect Paris.  

And yay, to a graduation celebration for Pumpkin’s son.  Party!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> It’s easier to match slacks or shorts when the top you wear is black and white
> 
> I don’t have any shorts or slacks to go with that purple and teal top


Black is pretty much my uniform, rarely wear white, skin too pale.  Do have some taupe that would go well with that shirt


schumigirl said:


> As already said, hope your DS picks up.....ginger ale and your chicken soup will work wonders for him.
> 
> Is DiVine not there anymore? It has been a long time since we were there.....er, maybe 12 or 13 years now.....





schumigirl said:


> And we have another special birthday today.



He will just love those pics! Thank you
[


Lynne G said:


> Happy Birthday to Keisha’s DH


Thanks Lynne.  I’m rather surprised our state hasn’t hit 70 percent
[


Charade67 said:


> If I were a horse they would have shot me by now. Because of the blister on my heel, I
> 
> So how has everyone else’s day been?



Yike, better than yours.  Sorry.  Crocs are pretty awful when it comes to blisters for me.


J'aime Paris said:


> Happy Birthday to DH of Keisha!! It's a bday filled weekend at your house, hope it's great!!


Thanks, we do it up large, more like a week of fun


J'aime Paris said:


> Will bring the suitcases up from the basement soon. Since our flight is at 6am on Monday, all packing will be finished on Sunday.


Woohoo


----------



## Monykalyn

View from my chair at in laws house.  Fireworks Monday- will walk to end of street to see over the lake. Going on a tour tomorrow of local distillery. Nothing like whiskey and moonshine tasting! Set for 11 am, then heading to Margaritaville to check out more of the renovations and have lunch. Still too cool tomorrow to swim or boat but maybe Sunday. 
charade hope the feets get better! I have a pair of Disney slides-wore them today actually- they fit my feet great and comfortable. Moleskin is a lifesaver. I usually put it on high rub areas on my feeteach morning to prevent blisters. I know where my sandals can cause issues so do it as a preventative.
Happy birthdays to Keishas men!
Puppy home with the working college kid- we were going to bring him, but with little boat or lake action it’s best he’s home.
So excited masks going away! Son actually went into store for first time since last summer without a mask today, mandates done as of today. We have such low case rates right now and expect it to stay that way. Both older girls get their second shots this weekend.
DH’s oldest and her husband will be doing HHN last weekend in September - I expect May see DH for this weekend as well- so 3 newbies to have fun with! Middle and I will still have prior weekend for “our” time so works well.
Think I may go to sleep early- beer with dinner and I’m wiped!


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Have other sneakers that fit you? I tend to wear my well worn sneakers in the parks. Too much walking in anything else


 I brought 2 pair of sneakers, but am  it sure which caused the blister. Neither pair have bothered my feet before. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Must say, I love the crocs and the socks!! You rock them!!


 Thanks lol. I found some shorter socks in another gift shop, so I will be wearing those tomorrow. 



Monykalyn said:


> Moleskin is a lifesaver. I usually put it on high rub areas on my feeteach morning to prevent blisters. I know where my sandals can cause issues so do it as a preventative.


 Thankfully Instill have some left from the pack I bought a few days ago.

Today we took it easy at MK. Dinner was at Be Our Guest. Tomorrow we are going to take the morning off and wait and go to EPCOT when it is time for dinner.


----------



## schumigirl

Lori.......yay for starting to pack this weekend!! Your trip is all of a sudden here.....I`ll bet everyone is so excited!


Charade, hope the feet don`t give you too much trouble today. I`ve never worn those types of crocs before, so I hope they`re very comfortable for you. 



Janet....you`re welcome! Yes, your family does the best birthday celebrations....the longer the better in my book for celebrating! 




Well, dinner wasn`t late in the end last night. He got back home quicker than we thought as the car handover was flawless and as they had already sorted everything out, sign and go basically. A very happy young couple drove their new car out of the showroom. 

Lazy evening, caught up with some friends and watched some dvd`s while reading a book. 

Today, we have a solid fog rolling in, but you can still see the sun, so once that burns off it`s going to be gorgeous today. Warm few days forecast for us, so plan to spend it in the garden as much as possible. Although our gardener is planning to come do all the grass this morning, and as grass pollen has started now...that`ll be fun! 

Grilling out all weekend is the plan, hopefully some friends will drop by at some point.....always open house to them here. I think we may head out this morning to a farm butcher about 40 minutes away as he sent a txt to say they had a load of beef fillet joints in, so will go get some and steak is on the menu tonight. 


And I`d like to give a big thank you to macraven 


I had accidentally put someone on ignore. I got a notification saying they were now "following" me.....something I never use, but looked to see who they were and acidentally pressed ignore. It`s a lady I knew from another board years ago. So she contacted mac as she couldn`t send me a pm....mac fixed it....so thank you.

Yes, never used the follow button, but the ignore button I used for the first time last year, and I joined in 07! Ignore button is a win-win   Makes for nicer reading on the boards. And also the CB had so many inane questions that filled up the whole first page sometimes......

And almost bacon time......with poached eggs I think this morning........



































Have a wonderful Saturday and weekend ​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Charade sorry about your sore feet.  I am the same with blisters because I am so very careful with the skin on my legs and feet so my feet are so soft.  Not one bit of hard skin which should be a good thing but means feet are vulnerable on long hikes.  I wear liners inside my socks and change them when my feet get hot to try and help.  Not heard of moleskin so will google that.

Em and L are doing a virtual Brownie Pack Holiday  next weekend so I’m currently cutting Rainbow patches off her uniform onto her new camp blanket.  Also some lovely American Brownie patches Charade mailed over.  Thank you again for those!

J and I are going to Chester Zoo on the Saturday - it’s so long since we’ve been we are both excited about it.

Cooler so far here this morning but hoping it will brighten.  We are going to visit baby this afternoon    with my brother and SIL.  Can’t wait for another cuddle.

Hope everyone enjoys their long weekends.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, the Chester Zoo, Julie.  Our zoos have been open now, with timed reserve entry.  Nice thing is, being a member of both, I need not reserve to enter.  So that’s nice, as I can just go when I want.  Hope you have a lovely time.  

Schumi, ooh the fog, hear any chainsaws yet? LoL. At least with the changes, maybe HHN will be held this year. And I hope you get to enjoy your Fall trip. Hopefully it will be.

Ah the rain has come, and decided to stay awhile. Rained overnight, as woke to loud rain a few times, and a longer noisy rain has been falling now. Unseasonable temps, as 46 out now, with a high to be only 50. Nope, house feels a bit cool, but won’t turn on the heater yet. Don’t need the AC for a few days. Yep, the Memorial Day weekend pants and even jackets, rain jackets, needed. A tad cool in my book.

And so, with both kids working today, should be a quiet house, as it is now, with the noisy rain as the background. Hot tea, as not iced. And wrap around me, does feel a little cool.

Stupendous Saturday to all the homies, from a rain soaked homie, enjoying some rain still. Sigh. I was quite enjoying that above average temps, with that glorious sunny weather. Oh well, we should have that drying out by Sunday afternoon. Yep, that stinking rain takes its time to leave only by Sunday afternoon, after making it a full day of rain this Saturday. Flood Warnings given at the shore. Yeah, the rivers, creeks, lakes,and ponds finally will be more full. We were quite dry, with no rain for over a week. But no matter, forecast has rainy days predicted later in next week. That may force me to do a very short week, and try to enjoy a long weekend this coming weekend. Then two weeks after that, will also be short, as little get away will make that week short. Yay, two shorter weeks coming up.

Oh, and good morning.


----------



## schumigirl

No chainsaws yet Lynne......all we can hear right now apart from the birds are the foghorns. Although we are clear here, looking out to sea, all we can see is fog. Hope your weather warms up again, I’m sure it will.



And we have an unusual occurrence in that we have weather in the high 60’s but outside here with the trees around us it’s in the low 70’s. Beautiful.......

We all have shorts on today which is nice.

Got our meat from the butcher, ordered a prime rib which we’ll pick up next Saturday for Sunday, we do like their produce. Plan to do the same tomorrow.......

But for now......Lori.....thinking of you as we have a Sloe Gin with sparkly lemonade, cherries and lemons.......we got this bottle for Christmas off of someone and decided to open it today........ 

Tried to make it up quietly in the kitchen before taking it out as a treat.......it was well received 








Cheers to some much warmer weather coming our way in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Lynne G

Yay almost 5 o’clock for Schumi, and great looking drinks.  Pretty colored.  

Still raining. Sigh.  Pants on, and still have that throw over my legs.  Time for more tea, and what to make for lunch.  Not much interesting on the tube.  So may try that SW puzzle that I just can’t seem to want to finish.  The colors are so close, I need a really good light.


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. We are taking a partial rest day. EPCOT is open until 10:00 tonight, so we plan to get there about an hour or so before our dinner reservation, ride a couple of rides, have dinner, then ride a few more rides. I’m also going to do some very early Christmas shopping. One of my friends loves Figment, so I will try to find something for her.

A few more pictures.




Everyone takes pictures of Walt and Mickey, so I decided to get one of Roy and Minnie.


----------



## Lynne G

Enjoying the pictures Charade.  Thanks for sharing and have a nice dinner and have fun at Epcot.


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> Black is pretty much my uniform, rarely wear white, skin too pale.  Do have some taupe that would go well with that shirt
> 
> 
> 
> He will just love those pics! Thank you
> [
> 
> Thanks Lynne.  I’m rather surprised our state hasn’t hit 70 percent
> [
> 
> 
> Yike, better than yours.  Sorry.  Crocs are pretty awful when it comes to blisters for me.
> 
> Thanks, we do it up large, more like a week of fun
> 
> Woohoo


I like black too, but it's a constant struggle with pet fur...



Monykalyn said:


> View from my chair at in laws house.  Fireworks Monday- will walk to end of street to see over the lake. Going on a tour tomorrow of local distillery. Nothing like whiskey and moonshine tasting! Set for 11 am, then heading to Margaritaville to check out more of the renovations and have lunch. Still too cool tomorrow to swim or boat but maybe Sunday.
> charade hope the feets get better! I have a pair of Disney slides-wore them today actually- they fit my feet great and comfortable. Moleskin is a lifesaver. I usually put it on high rub areas on my feeteach morning to prevent blisters. I know where my sandals can cause issues so do it as a preventative.
> Happy birthdays to Keishas men!
> Puppy home with the working college kid- we were going to bring him, but with little boat or lake action it’s best he’s home.
> So excited masks going away! Son actually went into store for first time since last summer without a mask today, mandates done as of today. We have such low case rates right now and expect it to stay that way. Both older girls get their second shots this weekend.
> DH’s oldest and her husband will be doing HHN last weekend in September - I expect May see DH for this weekend as well- so 3 newbies to have fun with! Middle and I will still have prior weekend for “our” time so works well.
> Think I may go to sleep early- beer with dinner and I’m wiped!


Very nice view!
Went to a moonshine tasting while in Alabama recently.  Peach cobbler was my favorite flavor.  What is yours?



schumigirl said:


> Lori.......yay for starting to pack this weekend!! Your trip is all of a sudden here.....I`ll bet everyone is so excited!
> 
> 
> Charade, hope the feet don`t give you too much trouble today. I`ve never worn those types of crocs before, so I hope they`re very comfortable for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Janet....you`re welcome! Yes, your family does the best birthday celebrations....the longer the better in my book for celebrating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, dinner wasn`t late in the end last night. He got back home quicker than we thought as the car handover was flawless and as they had already sorted everything out, sign and go basically. A very happy young couple drove their new car out of the showroom.
> 
> Lazy evening, caught up with some friends and watched some dvd`s while reading a book.
> 
> Today, we have a solid fog rolling in, but you can still see the sun, so once that burns off it`s going to be gorgeous today. Warm few days forecast for us, so plan to spend it in the garden as much as possible. Although our gardener is planning to come do all the grass this morning, and as grass pollen has started now...that`ll be fun!
> 
> Grilling out all weekend is the plan, hopefully some friends will drop by at some point.....always open house to them here. I think we may head out this morning to a farm butcher about 40 minutes away as he sent a txt to say they had a load of beef fillet joints in, so will go get some and steak is on the menu tonight.
> 
> 
> And I`d like to give a big thank you to macraven
> 
> 
> I had accidentally put someone on ignore. I got a notification saying they were now "following" me.....something I never use, but looked to see who they were and acidentally pressed ignore. It`s a lady I knew from another board years ago. So she contacted mac as she couldn`t send me a pm....mac fixed it....so thank you.
> 
> Yes, never used the follow button, but the ignore button I used for the first time last year, and I joined in 07! Ignore button is a win-win   Makes for nicer reading on the boards. And also the CB had so many inane questions that filled up the whole first page sometimes......
> 
> And almost bacon time......with poached eggs I think this morning........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday and weekend ​


Almost packed!
Grilling out is a Memorial Day weekend tradition for us.  Doing burgers, brats, corn on the cob, loaded potato salad....already excited for it all!



Realfoodfans said:


> Charade sorry about your sore feet.  I am the same with blisters because I am so very careful with the skin on my legs and feet so my feet are so soft.  Not one bit of hard skin which should be a good thing but means feet are vulnerable on long hikes.  I wear liners inside my socks and change them when my feet get hot to try and help.  Not heard of moleskin so will google that.
> 
> Em and L are doing a virtual Brownie Pack Holiday  next weekend so I’m currently cutting Rainbow patches off her uniform onto her new camp blanket.  Also some lovely American Brownie patches Charade mailed over.  Thank you again for those!
> 
> J and I are going to Chester Zoo on the Saturday - it’s so long since we’ve been we are both excited about it.
> 
> Cooler so far here this morning but hoping it will brighten.  We are going to visit baby this afternoon    with my brother and SIL.  Can’t wait for another cuddle.
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys their long weekends.


Hope the trip to the zoo was a success!!!
And enjoy the baby time!



Lynne G said:


> Yay, the Chester Zoo, Julie.  Our zoos have been open now, with timed reserve entry.  Nice thing is, being a member of both, I need not reserve to enter.  So that’s nice, as I can just go when I want.  Hope you have a lovely time.
> 
> Schumi, ooh the fog, hear any chainsaws yet? LoL. At least with the changes, maybe HHN will be held this year. And I hope you get to enjoy your Fall trip. Hopefully it will be.
> 
> Ah the rain has come, and decided to stay awhile. Rained overnight, as woke to loud rain a few times, and a longer noisy rain has been falling now. Unseasonable temps, as 46 out now, with a high to be only 50. Nope, house feels a bit cool, but won’t turn on the heater yet. Don’t need the AC for a few days. Yep, the Memorial Day weekend pants and even jackets, rain jackets, needed. A tad cool in my book.
> 
> And so, with both kids working today, should be a quiet house, as it is now, with the noisy rain as the background. Hot tea, as not iced. And wrap around me, does feel a little cool.
> 
> Stupendous Saturday to all the homies, from a rain soaked homie, enjoying some rain still. Sigh. I was quite enjoying that above average temps, with that glorious sunny weather. Oh well, we should have that drying out by Sunday afternoon. Yep, that stinking rain takes its time to leave only by Sunday afternoon, after making it a full day of rain this Saturday. Flood Warnings given at the shore. Yeah, the rivers, creeks, lakes,and ponds finally will be more full. We were quite dry, with no rain for over a week. But no matter, forecast has rainy days predicted later in next week. That may force me to do a very short week, and try to enjoy a long weekend this coming weekend. Then two weeks after that, will also be short, as little get away will make that week short. Yay, two shorter weeks coming up.
> 
> Oh, and good morning.


Sorry you're having a rainy Saturday...

A trip to the zoo is definitely on my summer schedule!



schumigirl said:


> No chainsaws yet Lynne......all we can hear right now apart from the birds are the foghorns. Although we are clear here, looking out to sea, all we can see is fog. Hope your weather warms up again, I’m sure it will.
> 
> 
> 
> And we have an unusual occurrence in that we have weather in the high 60’s but outside here with the trees around us it’s in the low 70’s. Beautiful.......
> 
> We all have shorts on today which is nice.
> 
> Got our meat from the butcher, ordered a prime rib which we’ll pick up next Saturday for Sunday, we do like their produce. Plan to do the same tomorrow.......
> 
> But for now......Lori.....thinking of you as we have a Sloe Gin with sparkly lemonade, cherries and lemons.......we got this bottle for Christmas off of someone and decided to open it today........
> 
> Tried to make it up quietly in the kitchen before taking it out as a treat.......it was well received
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 578296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers to some much warmer weather coming our way in the next couple of weeks


Ooooh!!  Please ship two of those drinks to WI!  Lindsey said she'd like one too, lol!
Looks positively delish!



Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon. We are taking a partial rest day. EPCOT is open until 10:00 tonight, so we plan to get there about an hour or so before our dinner reservation, ride a couple of rides, have dinner, then ride a few more rides. I’m also going to do some very early Christmas shopping. One of my friends loves Figment, so I will try to find something for her.
> 
> A few more pictures.
> View attachment 578359View attachment 578360View attachment 578361View attachment 578362View attachment 578363
> 
> View attachment 578364
> 
> Everyone takes pictures of Walt and Mickey, so I decided to get one of Roy and Minnie.
> 
> View attachment 578365


Where are you eating at Epcot tonight?  One of the countries?






Getting into vacation mode!



DD and I had our nails done this morning.  I opted for a sunny Florida yellow, and DD got Blue glitter and a light blue combo.
Mostly packed suitcase, feels good to be nearly ready.
Pizza tonight, since I don't want to fuss.  Tomorrow will be our big cookout...with many leftovers for DH!

I'm gonna try a post from my phone next, as I've never done it yet.  Leaving my Mac at home this trip and hoping to check in and post from my phone.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Test post from my phone


----------



## macraven

J'aime Paris said:


> I'm gonna try a post from my phone next, as I've never done it yet.  Leaving my Mac at home this trip and hoping to check in and post from my phone.



You have never posted from your phone ??
Once you use the phone to communicate on the boards, you’ll find it easier each time you post from it.

My computer bit the dust years  ago and iPhone is the only way I use for posting on the Dis or gain any info online

Your thumbs will grown stronger after weeks using the phone !


----------



## macraven

J'aime Paris said:


> Test post from my phone


You passed the test ....
Now you are a pro posting with your phone!!!

welcome to my world ......


----------



## J'aime Paris

macraven said:


> You have never posted from your phone ??
> Once you use the phone to communicate on the boards, you’ll find it easier each time you post from it.
> 
> My computer bit the dust years  ago and iPhone is the only way I use for posting on the Dis or gain any info online
> 
> Your thumbs will grown stronger after weeks using the phone !





macraven said:


> You passed the test ....
> Now you are a pro posting with your phone!!!
> 
> welcome to my world ......


Yes, first time!  And I passed, lol!

The small size was a bit daunting initially, but I'll get used to it.
I'm quite excited to not have to drag my Mac computer along for a change!!


----------



## macraven

I always stick my iPhone in my bra
Couldn’t do that with the IMac


----------



## J'aime Paris

macraven said:


> I always stick my iPhone in my bra
> Couldn’t do that with the IMac


No, my bra is not large enough


----------



## Realfoodfans

J’aime I only use my iPhone XR now - rarely the iPad which is getting out of date and I hate the Mac but Kev uses it for all his photo editing etc.  Have thoughts of new iPad but may just upgrade to even larger phone.

Zoo is next Saturday so pictures then.

Baby visit was lovely. He is so chilled! Long may it last. A good couple of hours with family. I love the names they have chosen but won’t post on here. I’ll call him X 

Do wish I could enjoy a drink.  DS made mimosas for everyone and I only had a glass but no - it just isn’t worth it but you feel such a killjoy not participating.  DS soon appeared with a club soda for me!

I was up so early (too early) this morning so off to bed now.  Current old radio series is Lord Peter Wimsey.  A bit like Jeeves and Wooster.

So good night from me.


----------



## Charade67

Dinner in the fake outdoors tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, glad you’re having such a lovely time......your pictures have been so nice......hope the mole foam helped. I always used mole foam padding a few years back, it worked wonders.


Lori......glad you’re all packed up and ready to go........yes I’ll share those drinks with you and dd!



Ended up with some friends popping round tonight.......it was a lovely evening and we still managed to get outside for a couple of hours.

Time for bed now though........enjoy your Saturday evenings........


----------



## schumigirl

Quiet on here last night........hope that means everyone had a busy Saturday evening....

We did have a lovely evening, it`s nice being able to see friends again properly.

Today is another gorgeous day and no plans to go out anywhere, although the other 3 are going out quad biking later. I can`t go on them until foot heals completely. But, least they won`t come home covered in mud, it`s been so dry and hot last few days hopefully all the fields will have dried up. 

Grilling out for lunch and dinner today, got to take advantage of this sunny weather, so have a selection of meats for both meals. Not much to prepare except for salads, potato salad and spicy/fruity cous cous. We did enjoy our bacon this morning with a huge mug of tea.

So a day of enjoying the sunshine and garden for sure and a couple of calls to friends........nice.

Kyle tells me we now only have astronomical darkness from 11.45pm till 2.15am.....they were out imaging last night even though it is only for a couple of hours, but after this weekend it`s not really worth it as it`s just not dark enough. But, they`re delighted the longest day is coming up as it`ll get darker for longer at night soon after.......funny bunnies. 

And Lori only has one more sleep till her trip 


























Have a wonderful Sunday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Afternoon Schumi.  Happy to hear you have had a nice day.  Unlike us. Woke around 5 this morning to hearing rain.  Did some wash, and actually turned on our heater.  Felt just too cold this rainy morning.  And it’s only 46 degrees out.  Just not a nice day here.  But a very quiet morning for me.  Yes, not very dark when clear sky here too. With our cloud cover these last couple of days, still felt dark at sunrise. At least longer day light for another month.  Did hear the doves cooing quite a bit around 5, so I guess they were not pleased with the rain.  

Ah our Sunday routine. Trash out and ready for week day schedule. But with that bonus holiday Monday, no trash out tonight, and week day routine starts with a family party day. So nice to be able to see family, including my very pregnant niece. Her third child due beginning of July, and we are all so happy for her.

But as heater needs time to make house warmer, large tv remote in hand a got the large mug for tea. And a blanket around me. Roads sound wet. Sigh. Pants and a sweatshirt on. Sigh again. But hoping to see around 70 degrees and dry tomorrow. That will be nice. And pool has a heater. Woot!

Super peaceful Sunday homies. Relax, it’s the weekend, and the last day before Paris and family leave an hour after the sunrises. Safe travels Paris, tomorrow morning.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all, gas here most places hit $3.30 a gallon last week...SAMs club finally lowered the price.  

Omg to pick up BD cake for the boys, started my antipasto last night, always so pretty.  Went with dry, spicy salami this time as the protein in lieu of pepperoni, think it will be my new go-to

Charade - other than the blisters, sounds like a lovely trip!  So many TS, nice!   Always wanted to eat at that Mexican place, reminds me of blue bayou in DL.  Unfortunately, not a thing either the mr or I would likely enjoy.  What did you wind up ordering?

Curious, how was BoG this trip?  Haven’t eaten there since menu revamp.   Used to like the filet but it was ‘off’ last visit and haven’t been back since. Considering a revisit tho



Monykalyn said:


> Happy birthdays to Keishas men!
> Puppy home with the working college kid- we were going to bring him, but with little boat or lake action it’s best he’s home.


Thanks, i’ve Seen some scary incidents over the years with dogs hoping into water from boats.  Apparently, they all cannot swim, who knew?


schumigirl said:


> Ignore button is a win-win


110%. Life is too short to deal with trolls


Realfoodfans said:


> J and I are going to Chester Zoo on the Saturday


Sounds like fun, good weather to you


Lynne G said:


> Stupendous Saturday to all the homies,


That has a great ring to it


schumigirl said:


> all we can hear right now apart from the birds are the foghorns. Although we are clear here, looking out to sea, all we can see is fog.


Don’t laugh, living land-locked, love the rare sound of fog-horns


schumigirl said:


> Got our meat from the butcher, ordered a prime rib which we’ll pick up next Saturday for Sunday,


Yum, i pulled out frozen bits from last one & made french dips for dinner last night


J'aime Paris said:


> like black too, but it's a constant struggle with pet fur


When i bred keeshonds it was a nightmare, especially when they went thru the twice a year shedding of that thick double coat.  Had a fur rake i’d Use, would have fur tumbleweeds all over the house lol

Wanted an easy temperament, hypoallergenic, non-shedder this time around.  ‘Rescued’ a Havanese that was in bad shape at pet store.  Vet managed to save with fluids that night, etc.  Store was charged for numerous counts of cruelty to animals & shut down, a bad apple in national chain.   Trad off is he needs brushed daily or hair (not fur) will Mat   I am tempted to let him go full rafsta dog.


----------



## schumigirl

Looking good Janet.......food sounds delicious as always!! I’m sure the celebration will be a big success!

Yes, we love foghorns too.....something very calming about that sound lingering in the night....or day as it has been doing a lot more recently. I think I’d miss living beside the sea if we ever decide to move to the Cotswolds.

Should have a new image to show you later this week.......a different Nebula was imaged last night and tonight again.......will send it once its been approved by the photographer.......lol.......enjoy the rest of today! 



Lynne, hope your weather improves, although I’m sure it will.




Enjoyed grilled chicken kebabs for lunch, sticking with outside again today and tomorrow looks even nicer. Although we do need to pop out for fresh produce tomorrow. But, will get out early as it‘s a Bank Holiday, so want to miss any busy places........we avoid everywhere on Bank Holidays especially when the weather is glorious. Our beaches will be very busy, and I’m sure they are today too.

Lemonade time........


----------



## Charade67

Last Disney day.  We are on our way back to Hollywood Studios.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Quiet on here last night........hope that means everyone had a busy Saturday evening....
> 
> We did have a lovely evening, it`s nice being able to see friends again properly.
> 
> Today is another gorgeous day and no plans to go out anywhere, although the other 3 are going out quad biking later. I can`t go on them until foot heals completely. But, least they won`t come home covered in mud, it`s been so dry and hot last few days hopefully all the fields will have dried up.
> 
> Grilling out for lunch and dinner today, got to take advantage of this sunny weather, so have a selection of meats for both meals. Not much to prepare except for salads, potato salad and spicy/fruity cous cous. We did enjoy our bacon this morning with a huge mug of tea.
> 
> So a day of enjoying the sunshine and garden for sure and a couple of calls to friends........nice.
> 
> Kyle tells me we now only have astronomical darkness from 11.45pm till 2.15am.....they were out imaging last night even though it is only for a couple of hours, but after this weekend it`s not really worth it as it`s just not dark enough. But, they`re delighted the longest day is coming up as it`ll get darker for longer at night soon after.......funny bunnies.
> 
> And Lori only has one more sleep till her trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday ​


I'm hoping to sleep some...but it'll be difficult.  I need to get up at 2:30am, so I'll probably not do too well.  But I'll be fueled by excitement!!



Lynne G said:


> Good Afternoon Schumi.  Happy to hear you have had a nice day.  Unlike us. Woke around 5 this morning to hearing rain.  Did some wash, and actually turned on our heater.  Felt just too cold this rainy morning.  And it’s only 46 degrees out.  Just not a nice day here.  But a very quiet morning for me.  Yes, not very dark when clear sky here too. With our cloud cover these last couple of days, still felt dark at sunrise. At least longer day light for another month.  Did hear the doves cooing quite a bit around 5, so I guess they were not pleased with the rain.
> 
> Ah our Sunday routine. Trash out and ready for week day schedule. But with that bonus holiday Monday, no trash out tonight, and week day routine starts with a family party day. So nice to be able to see family, including my very pregnant niece. Her third child due beginning of July, and we are all so happy for her.
> 
> But as heater needs time to make house warmer, large tv remote in hand a got the large mug for tea. And a blanket around me. Roads sound wet. Sigh. Pants and a sweatshirt on. Sigh again. But hoping to see around 70 degrees and dry tomorrow. That will be nice. And pool has a heater. Woot!
> 
> Super peaceful Sunday homies. Relax, it’s the weekend, and the last day before Paris and family leave an hour after the sunrises. Safe travels Paris, tomorrow morning.


Enjoy the time with your extended family!!  Best of luck to your niece!



keishashadow said:


> Morning all, gas here most places hit $3.30 a gallon last week...SAMs club finally lowered the price.  View attachment 578543
> 
> Omg to pick up BD cake for the boys, started my antipasto last night, always so pretty.  Went with dry, spicy salami this time as the protein in lieu of pepperoni, think it will be my new go-toView attachment 578544
> 
> Charade - other than the blisters, sounds like a lovely trip!  So many TS, nice!   Always wanted to eat at that Mexican place, reminds me of blue bayou in DL.  Unfortunately, not a thing either the mr or I would likely enjoy.  What did you wind up ordering?
> 
> Curious, how was BoG this trip?  Haven’t eaten there since menu revamp.   Used to like the filet but it was ‘off’ last visit and haven’t been back since. Considering a revisit tho
> 
> 
> Thanks, i’ve Seen some scary incidents over the years with dogs hoping into water from boats.  Apparently, they all cannot swim, who knew?
> 
> 110%. Life is too short to deal with trolls
> 
> Sounds like fun, good weather to you
> 
> That has a great ring to it
> 
> Don’t laugh, living land-locked, love the rare sound of fog-horns
> 
> Yum, i pulled out frozen bits from last one & made french dips for dinner last night
> 
> When i bred keeshonds it was a nightmare, especially when they went thru the twice a year shedding of that thick double coat.  Had a fur rake i’d Use, would have fur tumbleweeds all over the house lol
> 
> Wanted an easy temperament, hypoallergenic, non-shedder this time around.  ‘Rescued’ a Havanese that was in bad shape at pet store.  Vet managed to save with fluids that night, etc.  Store was charged for numerous counts of cruelty to animals & shut down, a bad apple in national chain.   Trad off is he needs brushed daily or hair (not fur) will Mat   I am tempted to let him go full rafsta dog.


Your antipasto looks super duper yummy!!

I get so angry when I hear of mistreatment of animals....and children...and the elderly...
people that take advantage of the vulnerable are scum!     
Good for you to rescue that pup!!



schumigirl said:


> Looking good Janet.......food sounds delicious as always!! I’m sure the celebration will be a big success!
> 
> Yes, we love foghorns too.....something very calming about that sound lingering in the night....or day as it has been doing a lot more recently. I think I’d miss living beside the sea if we ever decide to move to the Cotswolds.
> 
> Should have a new image to show you later this week.......a different Nebula was imaged last night and tonight again.......will send it once its been approved by the photographer.......lol.......enjoy the rest of today!
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne, hope your weather improves, although I’m sure it will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoyed grilled chicken kebabs for lunch, sticking with outside again today and tomorrow looks even nicer. Although we do need to pop out for fresh produce tomorrow. But, will get out early as it‘s a Bank Holiday, so want to miss any busy places........we avoid everywhere on Bank Holidays especially when the weather is glorious. Our beaches will be very busy, and I’m sure they are today too.
> 
> Lemonade time........


Your lunch sounds nice.
Vodka with lemonade??  I do like Tito or Grey Goose vodka!



Charade67 said:


> Last Disney day.  We are on our way back to Hollywood Studios.


Last days are always sad.....but another trip is planned, correct?






We will light the grill in about an hour.  I've just put the brats in some beer on the stove to prepare.  I'll shuck the corn soon to get that ready for the pot of boiling water.  Potato salad is chilling in the fridge.  Need to get toppings together for the burgers and brats.  That'll be easy...cheese slices, diced onion, pickles, sliced tomatoes.

After supper, we will watch the original Harry Potter movie to get into the spirit for our trip!!


----------



## Charade67

J'aime Paris said:


> Last days are always sad.....but another trip is planned, correct?


My next trip is a Universal trip Oct 1-4. This one will be my first solo trip. I’ll be meeting up with Mac, Bobbie, and whoever else is there.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Last Disney day.  We are on our way back to Hollywood Studios.



Have fun Charade........





J'aime Paris said:


> I'm hoping to sleep some...but it'll be difficult.  I need to get up at 2:30am, so I'll probably not do too well.  But I'll be fueled by excitement!!
> 
> 
> Enjoy the time with your extended family!!  Best of luck to your niece!
> 
> 
> Your antipasto looks super duper yummy!!
> 
> I get so angry when I hear of mistreatment of animals....and children...and the elderly...
> people that take advantage of the vulnerable are scum!
> Good for you to rescue that pup!!
> 
> 
> Your lunch sounds nice.
> Vodka with lemonade??  I do like Tito or Grey Goose vodka!
> 
> 
> Last days are always sad.....but another trip is planned, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will light the grill in about an hour.  I've just put the brats in some beer on the stove to prepare.  I'll shuck the corn soon to get that ready for the pot of boiling water.  Potato salad is chilling in the fridge.  Need to get toppings together for the burgers and brats.  That'll be easy...cheese slices, diced onion, pickles, sliced tomatoes.
> 
> After supper, we will watch the original Harry Potter movie to get into the spirit for our trip!!
> View attachment 578626



That’s my favourite of all the Potter movies, love it.

Food sounds lovely......I made potato salad today too, I never seem to make enough.......it disappears quickly.

Not much of a vodka drinker, but we do really like Belvedere, but for cheap and cheerful it’s Ciroc. I‘ve only had Tito’s in the States, you don't see it around much here. Nah, just plain old lemonade today.

And once again, safe travels......I know sleeping will be hard, but hopefully you’ll manage some sleep. If you were here it would be light-ish at 2.30am.....I always think it’s easier to get up when it’s not pitch black.

I was reading a trip report and someone was at the gates of IOA last week at 6.30 and it was completely pitch black! I’ve never seen that early in the parks......

And once again, have a blast!!




All the talk of foghorns made us want to watch The Fog tonight.....the original of course and it is a classic. It’s not the same as watching it in the depths of winter, it’s still so light here well into the night.

Bank Holiday tomorrow, so few bits of shopping in the morning then hopefully more time in the garden with the grill doing the cooking. Looks another lovely day ahead..........


----------



## Charade67

Dinner and a movie tonight.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, looks like a great dinner, Charade.  

We are making potato salad as requested by older one. Prepping for the eating tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

Lynne are you having a family get together at your sisters tomorrow?
Will it be warm enough to use sister’s pool?

Whatever your plans are, hope you all have a great day and lots of food!

No idea what we will fix for a Monday’s dinner
Freezer is bare so will hit Publix tomorrow


----------



## emcarle27

Exactly one week till our first adult Disney trip. 

I am hitting Universal solo June 7th and 8th, excited, nervous, all the above.


----------



## macraven

emcarle27 said:


> Exactly one week till our first adult Disney trip.
> 
> I am hitting Universal solo June 7th and 8th, excited, nervous, all the above.


You are late for dinner here so you get to do the dishes tonight 
Jk
Glad you stopped in here !

You’ll have loads of fun at the motherland  ( Disney) and the Darkside (UO)

Solo trips are fun
I do them on 99% of my Orlando trips 

Once you have done the first solo trip, future trips solo are a breeze

Hope you have great weather and low crowds


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, I hope it is warm enough.  That rain is to end in the overnight.  Still raining now.  And will be nice to see most of my siblings and their families.  And she does have a heater that heats the pool water.  I’m sure the young kids will be excited to see the pool.  We already prepped most of the food, as makes it easier on my sister.  Sampled some for dinner tonight.  Delicious. 

And yay, for adult trip countdown for Emc. I like being solo in the parks. Can take advantage of single rider line, and I go at my own pace, doing and eating whatever I am in the mood for. Sometimes I meet people, sometimes I don’t. Don’t fret it, many like the freedom of being solo in the parks.

And so, tired and relaxing.  Older one has our local soccer team on the large tv, loud too.  Will have to tell him to turn it down.  I need more quiet time.  And still will be up early.  My nature.  And feels so wrong. AC and shorts the last week, and pants and had to turn heater today.  To be in low 40’s overnight, and yes, with the rain.  Sigh.  At least evening weather news says a warming up this week, though with a very muggy 80, with thunderstorms chances predicted on Friday.  Ah, another Friday we may be rocking and rolling in the skies again.


----------



## Charade67

It’s 3:00 in the morning. I’m on a bus to the airport. What was I thinking?


----------



## Realfoodfans

Safe travels for Charade and J’aime.

A beautiful morning here though Louie wanted to get up very early the perimeter stroll was peaceful and he was soon fast asleep on the sofa while I am now on series 3 of Grace  & Frankie - loving it!

Bank Holiday Monday and the young pastry chef I’ve told you about (who has thrived since being made redundant) opens his new store this morning so we plan to call for cake to support him.  Also need some garden canes to repot the GC sunflowers.

DS is still on paternity leave this week so we are planning to see them again soon.

First family picture for them -



We have lamb steaks for our meal tonight but no bbq here so will have to cook inside.  Kev was tempted to buy one yesterday but again everything still on hold until we know if we will have to move home.  We tipped our huge gas set up when we moved here.

Hope everyone has a peaceful day.


----------



## Lynne G

Julie, nice to see that young pastry chef did get to open a store. Wonderful of you to support that shop today, the first day opening.  Great picture, such a sweet baby and cute pug.  So happy for them.  Enjoy your bank holiday.

Ah yes, the early traveling crew. Charade, safe travels home, and Paris, safe travels from home. And from an early bird homie, I do like those very early morning flights of the day. Means you get an almost full day to either relax and do the wash, and get back to routine, or get some more park time in, and start the first of the fun by mid morning.

Eh, just can’t sleep late on this holiday Monday for us too. At least it does not seem to be raining out, brighter, but overcast. And a bird keeps standing on the little part of my window’s bottom sash, and peck at the window. Looks like a small, black looking bird. Nope bird, nothing to see in here.

And so, the heater in the house still running, as a cool 48 degrees is what the thermometer says. Though what the weather lady said this early morning, we may still see some rain, but it is a drying out day for most, and may see some sun in the afternoon, to top off around 72 degrees late in the afternoon. At least it should be nice enough to be outside this afternoon. As some of us have that week day routine tomorrow, food will be offered from lunchtime to dinner time. I’d like to be home by early evening, as have to get the trash out, and relax with my routine time to sleep, as will be up just before the sunrise tomorrow, as already had set the alarm when I woke up this morning. Back to routine Tuesday, where tacos are the food of the day. Yay! Shorter week. And decided I do need a very short week, so Friday will be a day of rest too. Woot!

A good morning to Julie, and all the homies.  Marvelous holiday Monday to you all.

And with that, the tea pot needs to be filled and tea for me.  Ahhhh.


----------



## cam757

Hi All,

Finally able to make a post. Trying to keep up with reading though.  A sunny day here after rain for two days. Not complaining as we needed it desperately.  I think we had gone for 3 weeks without any measurable rain.  Everything was so dry and turning brown.  Cool 70 degrees today but will warm up this week. 

I had my second shot on Thursday. No side effects. Glad it is done. Our state has returned to normal, thank goodness. No reason not to since the 7 day positivity rate is 2.5% and numbers keep falling.  Some businesses are still requiring masks but most are not. 

Nothing much on the agenda today.  I watched a little of the History channels WWII in Color. Certianly brings the meaning of today into perspective.  I may cook some hamburgers on the grill this evening but no sweets or high carb sides dishes.  I am back on my low carb diet so the whole family has to suffer..Lol. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Also, belated Happy Bday to Cam's DS, I think a few quotes went missing



Thanks! Hope you have a great trip and safe travels today. 



schumigirl said:


> Dinner tonight is charcuterie for Tom and I, but it`ll be a bit later as he is going to pick up our friends son and gf and take them to the showroom to pick up his new car. Tom said it should just be the two of them, but they asked if he`d meet them to make sure everything is in order and he said of course he would, bless them....first new car purchase for them and they`re so excited to get this one.



That is so nice of Tom to help your friend's son with his car purchase. It is such a big decision and such a help to have someone in your corner with the negotitions. 



Realfoodfans said:


> J’aime I am the same with dogs - had them all my life. It was easy when Mum and Dad were available to doggy sit (apart from one time one of my retrievers ate a special birthday cake!!!!). I have been worrying about our friends who now look after Louie as N is not too well with his cancer treatment and that brings home that responsibility. I could never kennel them.



Me too.  I have had them all my life and really can't see myself without one but it does become difficult when you want to travel.  Thankfully, my mom lives around the corner so she is able to take are of our dog when we are away. My fil is also very close so he helps out as well. 



Charade67 said:


> If I were a horse they would have shot me by now. Because of the blister on my heel, I tried to find some sandals. The stores had mostly flip flops which I won’t wear. I tried some slides, but they didn’t fit my fat feet. In desperation I bought some Crocs. I wore them today and they started rubbing blisters on the top of my feet. The nurses at first aid gave me some band aids, moleskin, and suggested that I get some socks. The stores only had knee socks, so here I am being super stylish.



Sorry about your feet. I hope they are feeling better today. Safe travels on your trip home.  I loved seeing all your pics. 



schumigirl said:


> Not much of a vodka drinker, but we do really like Belvedere, but for cheap and cheerful it’s Ciroc. I‘ve only had Tito’s in the States, you don't see it around much here. Nah, just plain old lemonade today.


 
I am not much of a drinker but my go to is usually a vodka and tonic with lots of lime.  Belvedere is my favorite. That or Kettle One but I think Belvedere is smoother. 



Realfoodfans said:


> First family picture for them -



Beautiful family Realfoods! They look so happy!


Happy Belated birthdays to Keisha's ds and dh.


----------



## keishashadow

We don’t know them all, but we owe them all.





schumigirl said:


> Should have a new image to show you later this week.......a different Nebula was imaged last night and tonight again.......will send it once its been approved by the photographer.......lol.......enjoy the rest of today!


He has such exacting standards, always a pleasure to view his work.  


Charade67 said:


> Last Disney day.  We are on our way back to Hollywood Studios.


That last park day can be emotional, especially when kiddos are along; bittersweet


J'aime Paris said:


> I'm hoping to sleep some...but it'll be difficult. I need to get up at 2:30am, so I'll probably not do too well. But I'll be fueled by excitement!!





J'aime Paris said:


> I've just put the brats in some beer on the stove to prepare.


I always tended to put my brats in timeout  

Not sure if it’s just our neck of the woods but those sausages are never referred to by “brats”, everything is sausage.  TBH, don’t know many who do eat them, German food is a rarity.  Sausage = breakfast style, italian sweet or hot or kliebassa/smoked




schumigirl said:


> but for cheap and cheerful it’s Ciroc. I‘ve only had Tito’s in the States, you don't see it around much here. Nah, just plain old lemonade today.



I refuse to give Diddy any of my $, he has enough already Lol.  It’s gotten to the point that if a celeb owns or touts a brand, I avoid it.  The full court press for the Kardashian tequila is annoying, especially the commercial

Vodka my spirit of choice, general go to’s:  absolut or grey goose, with Smirnoff 21 totally acceptable for mixing.  I find tito’s Generally far too sweet if used a basic mixer, fine in a sugary libation. 




Charade67 said:


> Dinner and a movie tonight.


always thot such great fun there, off our rotation when menu 1st changed.  What did you wind up eating there?


Realfoodfans said:


> First family picture for them -


A good one, everyone looks contented, even that adorable pug


Lynne G said:


> And so, the heater in the house still running, as a cool 48 degrees is what the thermometer says. Though what the weather lady said this early morning, we may still see some rain  it is a drying out day for most, and may see some sun in the afternoon, to top off around 72 degrees late in the afternoon.


Hoping to break 70 degrees today, dipping hand into pool yesterday got a shock.  Was warm, now brrrr.  Have put a space heater on the last few mornings to take


----------



## Monykalyn

And it’s Monday. Hope all have a nice Memorial Day. I only have a 3 day workweek this week! Had a nice boat ride around lake yesterday, filled it up with gas, had lunch at a spot close to Mother in laws so quick trip home after. The place we had lunch at was busy, but staff was fast and efficient! We were prepared to be there for awhile anticipating staff shortage but no problems at all!  



J'aime Paris said:


> Peach cobbler was my favorite flavor. What is yours?


 we came home with Apple pie and Blackberry! 


J'aime Paris said:


> Vodka with lemonade?? I do like Tito or Grey Goose vodka!


 the blackberry moonshine works great with lemonade! We put the apple pie with cream soda for apple pie ala mode.


Realfoodfans said:


> Baby visit was lovely. He is so chilled!





Realfoodfans said:


> First family picture for them -


 sounds like nice visits! Great picture too.


Charade67 said:


> Dinner in the fake outdoors tonight.


 how was it?we’ve only eaten at the outside one, although I stop for my margarita inside...


schumigirl said:


> Kyle tells me we now only have astronomical darkness from 11.45pm till 2.15am.....they were out imaging last night even though it is only for a couple of hours, but after this weekend it`s not really worth it as it`s just not dark enough. But, they`re delighted the longest day is coming up as it`ll get darker for longer at night soon after.......funny bunnies.


 yes funny bunnies! But cool hobby!


keishashadow said:


> Went with dry, spicy salami this time as the protein in lieu of pepperoni, think it will be my new go-to


 that looks sooooo good!


keishashadow said:


> Thanks, i’ve Seen some scary incidents over the years with dogs hoping into water from boats. Apparently, they all cannot swim, who knew?


 yeah we have a life vest for him with the handle on top. Rule of boat is kids in life jackets- includes fur kids too. Like kid life vests not all are rated the same. 


emcarle27 said:


> Exactly one week till our first adult Disney trip.
> 
> I am hitting Universal solo June 7th and 8th, excited, nervous, all the above.


 have fun! 


Lynne G said:


> And will be nice to see most of my siblings and their families. And she does have a heater that heats the pool water. I’m sure the young kids will be excited to see the pool.


 Lake water mid 70’s and see kids out tubing and swimming! Is pool ever too cold for kids to swim lol? Nice to see all the fam!


cam757 said:


> I had my second shot on Thursday. No side effects. Glad it is done. Our state has returned to normal, thank goodness.


 yay for no side effects - both the girls got their second this weekend too, and no side effects so far either. I’m holding off on son until I talk to our myocarditis researcher in the family (she’s literally a myocarditis researcher at Mayo Clinic in Florida, multiple awards for her research especially in kids) just like I wanted only the mRNA one for the girls. Not worth even tiny risk of clots- especially as oldest has wacky medical things already.  Our state is mostly normal too, except for parts of KC and STL. 


Charade67 said:


> It’s 3:00 in the morning. I’m on a bus to the airport. What was I thinking?


 hopefully able to rest a bit on plane? I deliberately chose late flights for vegas trip but try to choose early ones for Florida. Safe travels!


keishashadow said:


> Not sure if it’s just our neck of the woods but those sausages are never referred to by “brats”, everything is sausage. TBH, don’t know many who do eat them, German food is a rarity. Sausage = breakfast style, italian sweet or hot or kliebassa/smoked


 Wisconsin had lots of German. I’ve only heard them called brats/bratwurst all my life.  Soaked/cooked in beer first, then tossed on grill- on menu for today!


----------



## schumigirl

cam757 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally able to make a post. Trying to keep up with reading though.  A sunny day here after rain for two days. Not complaining as we needed it desperately.  I think we had gone for 3 weeks without any measurable rain.  Everything was so dry and turning brown.  Cool 70 degrees today but will warm up this week.
> 
> I had my second shot on Thursday. No side effects. Glad it is done. Our state has returned to normal, thank goodness. No reason not to since the 7 day positivity rate is 2.5% and numbers keep falling.  Some businesses are still requiring masks but most are not.
> 
> Nothing much on the agenda today.  I watched a little of the History channels WWII in Color. Certianly brings the meaning of today into perspective.  I may cook some hamburgers on the grill this evening but no sweets or high carb sides dishes.  I am back on my low carb diet so the whole family has to suffer..Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Hope you have a great trip and safe travels today.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so nice of Tom to help your friend's son with his car purchase. It is such a big decision and such a help to have someone in your corner with the negotitions.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  I have had them all my life and really can't see myself without one but it does become difficult when you want to travel.  Thankfully, my mom lives around the corner so she is able to take are of our dog when we are away. My fil is also very close so he helps out as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about your feet. I hope they are feeling better today. Safe travels on your trip home.  I loved seeing all your pics.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not much of a drinker but my go to is usually a vodka and tonic with lots of lime.  Belvedere is my favorite. That or Kettle One but I think Belvedere is smoother.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful family Realfoods! They look so happy!
> 
> 
> Happy Belated birthdays to Keisha's ds and dh.



Glad you were ok with the 2nd shot.  And glad to hear you`re heading back to normality.....wish our Prime Minister would show some more positivity. High vaccination numbers and lowering numbers, but still trying to keep restrictions in place. 

Yes, the History Channel has some wonderful and very thought provoking shows at times. 

Good luck with the low carb again......it`s not easy. And yes, buying your first brand new car is a bit daunting for sure........

Have a great week cam.......





keishashadow said:


> We don’t know them all, but we owe them all.
> View attachment 578757
> 
> 
> 
> He has such exacting standards, always a pleasure to view his work.
> 
> That last park day can be emotional, especially when kiddos are along; bittersweet
> 
> 
> 
> I always tended to put my brats in timeout
> 
> Not sure if it’s just our neck of the woods but those sausages are never referred to by “brats”, everything is sausage.  TBH, don’t know many who do eat them, German food is a rarity.  Sausage = breakfast style, italian sweet or hot or kliebassa/smoked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I refuse to give Diddy any of my $, he has enough already Lol.  It’s gotten to the point that if a celeb owns or touts a brand, I avoid it.  The full court press for the Kardashian tequila is annoying, especially the commercial
> 
> Vodka my spirit of choice, general go to’s:  absolut or grey goose, with Smirnoff 21 totally acceptable for mixing.  I find tito’s Generally far too sweet if used a basic mixer, fine in a sugary libation.
> 
> 
> 
> always thot such great fun there, off our rotation when menu 1st changed.  What did you wind up eating there?
> 
> A good one, everyone looks contented, even that adorable pug
> 
> Hoping to break 70 degrees today, dipping hand into pool yesterday got a shock.  Was warm, now brrrr.  Have put a space heater on the last few mornings to take



Happy Memorial Day to you too Keisha........

Had no idea Diddy was part of ciroc....now I don`t want it......lol......Absolut works too for us. I can`t even remember what tito`s tastes like, think it was O`Charley`s that used it in a cocktail. Yes, celebrity brands we avoid like the plague...if ones like the Karcrapians endorse it, I`ll put my pennies somewhere else.......

A brat here is someone else`s kid that is annoying lol....Sausage is the word we use here too....but in Germany it`s certainly a popular term. 

I think the picture is finished, he did 3 hours on it again last night, I think this is the last night tonight as it`s just not dark enough through the summer now. It`s a good one. Will pop it off later.......and hopefully he`ll get the other nebula tonight.



Missed a few posts......realfood, lovely picture of your son and his family. 



emcarle.......have a wonderful trip, hope it`s a lot of fun!



Monyk....cute doggy picture, and glad you had a nice lake visit. 

Yes, it is a cool hobby and he`s so good at it, his pictures are quite spectacular. 



Charade.....hope you got home safely. 




Had a lovely late sleep this morning, always nice to snuggle down a bit longer. Then headed to a friends home for a birthday brunch she had organised......we were under a large gazebo to protect us from the sun and only 14 of us, but well spread out. It was lovely, and felt kind of normal.

Weather is glorious again today, came home mid afternoon and we`re sitting out again in the sunshine, albeit under a parasol......won`t need much for dinner if anything as we kind of stretched brunch to early afternoon nibbles. But, a lovely way to spend a Bank Holiday.

As we drove out this morning, the amount of traffic heading into all our seaside towns was quite eye watering! Good for businesses but heck I`m glad we don`t ever have to worry about parking spaces for the beach with being so close. Everywhere will be mobbed. We get a bit of nice weather and everyone has the same idea.

Bank Holidays we tend to avoid anywhere the public will want to go. 

No cooking tonight, so chilling out will be lovely.


----------



## Charade67

Home


----------



## tink1957

hi everybody  

I'm back from the land of the lost homies...sorry it's been so long.  I've been working like crazy (we call it the 100 days of hell) so I've only had time to read on occasion but hopefully it's slowed down now.

All are doing well ...we had dinner at Trey's place last night and he grilled out steaks and chicken breasts with zucchini and potato wedges...yum.  We're grilling burgers and sweet potato fries at my house tonight.  

Happy I just paid off the mouse portion of our September trip today 

Now if only SW would come up with some affordable flights so I can get everything done.  

We had to cut a day off of our trip because Danielle didn't want to close the restaurant another day so now our dates are 9/19 - 9/23 for WDW and 9/23 - 27 at Universal.  I'm just glad we talked her into going since we all haven't been as a family for several years.  We also have a friend coming along who has never been so it will be fun showing her around.

I have missed so many celebrations here so let me wish everyone who had a birthday  and all who celebrated an anniversary Happy Anniversary 

Shout out to Carole, mac, keisha, Robo, Lynne, monyk, charade, Paris, cam, pumpkin, real, and anyone else I missed.

Have a wonderful Memorial day homies


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> hi everybody
> 
> I'm back from the land of the lost homies...sorry it's been so long.  I've been working like crazy (we call it the 100 days of hell) so I've only had time to read on occasion but hopefully it's slowed down now.
> 
> All are doing well ...we had dinner at Trey's place last night and he grilled out steaks and chicken breasts with zucchini and potato wedges...yum.  We're grilling burgers and sweet potato fries at my house tonight.
> 
> Happy I just paid off the mouse portion of our September trip today
> 
> Now if only SW would come up with some affordable flights so I can get everything done.
> 
> We had to cut a day off of our trip because Danielle didn't want to close the restaurant another day so now our dates are 9/19 - 9/23 for WDW and 9/23 - 27 at Universal.  I'm just glad we talked her into going since we all haven't been as a family for several years.  We also have a friend coming along who has never been so it will be fun showing her around.
> 
> I have missed so many celebrations here so let me wish everyone who had a birthday  and all who celebrated an anniversary Happy Anniversary
> 
> Shout out to Carole, mac, keisha, Robo, Lynne, monyk, charade, Paris, cam, pumpkin, real, and anyone else I missed.
> 
> Have a wonderful Memorial day homies



Welcome back my friend.........so good to see you!! 

And fabulous news on the trip.......I saw your post earlier and was over the moon you were sorted! 

Glad Danielle is managing to come this year too, that will be lovely. Your two kids together......I think we only met you when you had one or the other with you......and last time we saw Danielle, she had hurt her foot/leg?? 

Hope the work eases soon and hope we see you post more........oh and enjoy the food....sounds lovely!!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Realfoodfans said:


> Safe travels for Charade and J’aime.
> 
> A beautiful morning here though Louie wanted to get up very early the perimeter stroll was peaceful and he was soon fast asleep on the sofa while I am now on series 3 of Grace  & Frankie - loving it!
> 
> Bank Holiday Monday and the young pastry chef I’ve told you about (who has thrived since being made redundant) opens his new store this morning so we plan to call for cake to support him.  Also need some garden canes to repot the GC sunflowers.
> 
> DS is still on paternity leave this week so we are planning to see them again soon.
> 
> First family picture for them -
> 
> View attachment 578724
> 
> We have lamb steaks for our meal tonight but no bbq here so will have to cook inside.  Kev was tempted to buy one yesterday but again everything still on hold until we know if we will have to move home.  We tipped our huge gas set up when we moved here.
> 
> Hope everyone has a peaceful day.


Beautiful family!
Made it safe and sitting by pool at Hard Rock



Lynne G said:


> Julie, nice to see that young pastry chef did get to open a store. Wonderful of you to support that shop today, the first day opening.  Great picture, such a sweet baby and cute pug.  So happy for them.  Enjoy your bank holiday.
> 
> Ah yes, the early traveling crew. Charade, safe travels home, and Paris, safe travels from home. And from an early bird homie, I do like those very early morning flights of the day. Means you get an almost full day to either relax and do the wash, and get back to routine, or get some more park time in, and start the first of the fun by mid morning.
> 
> Eh, just can’t sleep late on this holiday Monday for us too. At least it does not seem to be raining out, brighter, but overcast. And a bird keeps standing on the little part of my window’s bottom sash, and peck at the window. Looks like a small, black looking bird. Nope bird, nothing to see in here.
> 
> And so, the heater in the house still running, as a cool 48 degrees is what the thermometer says. Though what the weather lady said this early morning, we may still see some rain, but it is a drying out day for most, and may see some sun in the afternoon, to top off around 72 degrees late in the afternoon. At least it should be nice enough to be outside this afternoon. As some of us have that week day routine tomorrow, food will be offered from lunchtime to dinner time. I’d like to be home by early evening, as have to get the trash out, and relax with my routine time to sleep, as will be up just before the sunrise tomorrow, as already had set the alarm when I woke up this morning. Back to routine Tuesday, where tacos are the food of the day. Yay! Shorter week. And decided I do need a very short week, so Friday will be a day of rest too. Woot!
> 
> A good morning to Julie, and all the homies.  Marvelous holiday Monday to you all.
> 
> And with that, the tea pot needs to be filled and tea for me.  Ahhhh.


Getting up at 2:40am is exclusively reserved for vacation. We are tired but will push through. 



cam757 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally able to make a post. Trying to keep up with reading though.  A sunny day here after rain for two days. Not complaining as we needed it desperately.  I think we had gone for 3 weeks without any measurable rain.  Everything was so dry and turning brown.  Cool 70 degrees today but will warm up this week.
> 
> I had my second shot on Thursday. No side effects. Glad it is done. Our state has returned to normal, thank goodness. No reason not to since the 7 day positivity rate is 2.5% and numbers keep falling.  Some businesses are still requiring masks but most are not.
> 
> Nothing much on the agenda today.  I watched a little of the History channels WWII in Color. Certianly brings the meaning of today into perspective.  I may cook some hamburgers on the grill this evening but no sweets or high carb sides dishes.  I am back on my low carb diet so the whole family has to suffer..Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Hope you have a great trip and safe travels today.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so nice of Tom to help your friend's son with his car purchase. It is such a big decision and such a help to have someone in your corner with the negotitions.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  I have had them all my life and really can't see myself without one but it does become difficult when you want to travel.  Thankfully, my mom lives around the corner so she is able to take are of our dog when we are away. My fil is also very close so he helps out as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about your feet. I hope they are feeling better today. Safe travels on your trip home.  I loved seeing all your pics.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not much of a drinker but my go to is usually a vodka and tonic with lots of lime.  Belvedere is my favorite. That or Kettle One but I think Belvedere is smoother.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful family Realfoods! They look so happy!
> 
> 
> Happy Belated birthdays to Keisha's ds and dh.


Gin and tonic with lots of lime is a summertime favorite of mine



keishashadow said:


> We don’t know them all, but we owe them all.
> View attachment 578757
> 
> 
> 
> He has such exacting standards, always a pleasure to view his work.
> 
> That last park day can be emotional, especially when kiddos are along; bittersweet
> 
> 
> 
> I always tended to put my brats in timeout
> 
> Not sure if it’s just our neck of the woods but those sausages are never referred to by “brats”, everything is sausage.  TBH, don’t know many who do eat them, German food is a rarity.  Sausage = breakfast style, italian sweet or hot or kliebassa/smoked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I refuse to give Diddy any of my $, he has enough already Lol.  It’s gotten to the point that if a celeb owns or touts a brand, I avoid it.  The full court press for the Kardashian tequila is annoying, especially the commercial
> 
> Vodka my spirit of choice, general go to’s:  absolut or grey goose, with Smirnoff 21 totally acceptable for mixing.  I find tito’s Generally far too sweet if used a basic mixer, fine in a sugary libation.
> 
> 
> 
> always thot such great fun there, off our rotation when menu 1st changed.  What did you wind up eating there?
> 
> A good one, everyone looks contented, even that adorable pug
> 
> Hoping to break 70 degrees today, dipping hand into pool yesterday got a shock.  Was warm, now brrrr.  Have put a space heater on the last few mornings to take


We are “super” German heritage. Other than breakfast sausage, it’s only brats for us, lol
!



Monykalyn said:


> And it’s Monday. Hope all have a nice Memorial Day. I only have a 3 day workweek this week! Had a nice boat ride around lake yesterday, filled it up with gas, had lunch at a spot close to Mother in laws so quick trip home after. The place we had lunch at was busy, but staff was fast and efficient! We were prepared to be there for awhile anticipating staff shortage but no problems at all!
> 
> we came home with Apple pie and Blackberry!
> the blackberry moonshine works great with lemonade! We put the apple pie with cream soda for apple pie ala mode.
> 
> sounds like nice visits! Great picture too.
> how was it?we’ve only eaten at the outside one, although I stop for my margarita inside...
> yes funny bunnies! But cool hobby!
> that looks sooooo good!
> yeah we have a life vest for him with the handle on top. Rule of boat is kids in life jackets- includes fur kids too. Like kid life vests not all are rated the same.
> have fun!
> Lake water mid 70’s and see kids out tubing and swimming! Is pool ever too cold for kids to swim lol? Nice to see all the fam!
> yay for no side effects - both the girls got their second this weekend too, and no side effects so far either. I’m holding off on son until I talk to our myocarditis researcher in the family (she’s literally a myocarditis researcher at Mayo Clinic in Florida, multiple awards for her research especially in kids) just like I wanted only the mRNA one for the girls. Not worth even tiny risk of clots- especially as oldest has wacky medical things already.  Our state is mostly normal too, except for parts of KC and STL.
> hopefully able to rest a bit on plane? I deliberately chose late flights for vegas trip but try to choose early ones for Florida. Safe travels!
> Wisconsin had lots of German. I’ve only heard them called brats/bratwurst all my life.  Soaked/cooked in beer first, then tossed on grill- on menu for today!


Glad the boating was a success!
And we are very German Wisconsinites!  Only brats and beer here, lol!



schumigirl said:


> Glad you were ok with the 2nd shot.  And glad to hear you`re heading back to normality.....wish our Prime Minister would show some more positivity. High vaccination numbers and lowering numbers, but still trying to keep restrictions in place.
> 
> Yes, the History Channel has some wonderful and very thought provoking shows at times.
> 
> Good luck with the low carb again......it`s not easy. And yes, buying your first brand new car is a bit daunting for sure........
> 
> Have a great week cam.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Memorial Day to you too Keisha........
> 
> Had no idea Diddy was part of ciroc....now I don`t want it......lol......Absolut works too for us. I can`t even remember what tito`s tastes like, think it was O`Charley`s that used it in a cocktail. Yes, celebrity brands we avoid like the plague...if ones like the Karcrapians endorse it, I`ll put my pennies somewhere else.......
> 
> A brat here is someone else`s kid that is annoying lol....Sausage is the word we use here too....but in Germany it`s certainly a popular term.
> 
> I think the picture is finished, he did 3 hours on it again last night, I think this is the last night tonight as it`s just not dark enough through the summer now. It`s a good one. Will pop it off later.......and hopefully he`ll get the other nebula tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Missed a few posts......realfood, lovely picture of your son and his family.
> 
> 
> 
> emcarle.......have a wonderful trip, hope it`s a lot of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Monyk....cute doggy picture, and glad you had a nice lake visit.
> 
> Yes, it is a cool hobby and he`s so good at it, his pictures are quite spectacular.
> 
> 
> 
> Charade.....hope you got home safely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a lovely late sleep this morning, always nice to snuggle down a bit longer. Then headed to a friends home for a birthday brunch she had organised......we were under a large gazebo to protect us from the sun and only 14 of us, but well spread out. It was lovely, and felt kind of normal.
> 
> Weather is glorious again today, came home mid afternoon and we`re sitting out again in the sunshine, albeit under a parasol......won`t need much for dinner if anything as we kind of stretched brunch to early afternoon nibbles. But, a lovely way to spend a Bank Holiday.
> 
> As we drove out this morning, the amount of traffic heading into all our seaside towns was quite eye watering! Good for businesses but heck I`m glad we don`t ever have to worry about parking spaces for the beach with being so close. Everywhere will be mobbed. We get a bit of nice weather and everyone has the same idea.
> 
> Bank Holidays we tend to avoid anywhere the public will want to go.
> 
> No cooking tonight, so chilling out will be lovely.


The first time went to Alabama we stumped our real estate agent. She had no idea that brats weren’t naughty children!



tink1957 said:


> hi everybody
> 
> I'm back from the land of the lost homies...sorry it's been so long.  I've been working like crazy (we call it the 100 days of hell) so I've only had time to read on occasion but hopefully it's slowed down now.
> 
> All are doing well ...we had dinner at Trey's place last night and he grilled out steaks and chicken breasts with zucchini and potato wedges...yum.  We're grilling burgers and sweet potato fries at my house tonight.
> 
> Happy I just paid off the mouse portion of our September trip today
> 
> Now if only SW would come up with some affordable flights so I can get everything done.
> 
> We had to cut a day off of our trip because Danielle didn't want to close the restaurant another day so now our dates are 9/19 - 9/23 for WDW and 9/23 - 27 at Universal.  I'm just glad we talked her into going since we all haven't been as a family for several years.  We also have a friend coming along who has never been so it will be fun showing her around.
> 
> I have missed so many celebrations here so let me wish everyone who had a birthday  and all who celebrated an anniversary Happy Anniversary
> 
> Shout out to Carole, mac, keisha, Robo, Lynne, monyk, charade, Paris, cam, pumpkin, real, and anyone else I missed.
> 
> Have a wonderful Memorial day homies


Sounds like a fantastic trip is planned!



Sitting poolside at the Hard Rock!  We ate lunch and ordered cocktails, all very good!
Can confirm that the hot tubs are still closed. Masks are being worn by employees and not many guests at all from what we’ve seen so far. 

Our room was ready when we arrived, before 11am. We were superhappy about that!
One park is open until 10pm tonight and the other until 9 I think. . We may head over after a bit more rest. 
Have a great Memorial Day everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

Pool time:


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Beautiful family!
> Made it safe and sitting by pool at Hard Rock
> 
> 
> Getting up at 2:40am is exclusively reserved for vacation. We are tired but will push through.
> 
> 
> Gin and tonic with lots of lime is a summertime favorite of mine
> 
> 
> We are “super” German heritage. Other than breakfast sausage, it’s only brats for us, lol
> !
> 
> 
> Glad the boating was a success!
> And we are very German Wisconsinites!  Only brats and beer here, lol!
> 
> 
> The first time went to Alabama we stumped our real estate agent. She had no idea that brats weren’t naughty children!
> 
> 
> Sounds like a fantastic trip is planned!
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting poolside at the Hard Rock!  We ate lunch and ordered cocktails, all very good!
> Can confirm that the hot tubs are still closed. Masks are being worn by employees and not many guests at all from what we’ve seen so far.
> 
> Our room was ready when we arrived, before 11am. We were superhappy about that!
> One park is open until 10pm tonight and the other until 9 I think. . We may head over after a bit more rest.
> Have a great Memorial Day everyone!



Glad you made it safe and sound Lori and good news your room was ready......hope lunch was good!! 

German ancestry here too...on both sides. German relatives marvelled at our mastery of their language, but Scottish accents are gutterally similar to German, so it`s easy to pick up. 

Look forward to hearing about your trip......




Gorgeous evening here. Glad we didn`t plan to go the beaches after all today....they were heaving and roads were tail backed in many places with no one moving. Yep, will avoid that like the plague. 

I think we forget how lucky we are to live where we do as so many folks want to spend time here. But, we do appreciate it. 

Tonight we went out a walk, just under 4 miles and it was hot! We were glad of the breeze coming in off the sea. Sitting outside with a cup of tea now......

Another lovely day ahead tomorrow and 2nd vaccine in the afternoon.......looking forward to getting that done.


----------



## macraven

Tink
Glad returned “home here “ !
Been thinking of you a lot and wondering how you were doing 

my dates are off by one from yours but might see you in the Atlanta airport..... lol
As if that was possible...

it would be easier for me to drive the hour from my house to yours to see you

You always have great vacations and hope the one coming up will be fantastic!


----------



## macraven

I step away from the boards side a couple of hours and seems like a reunion going on here in the sans

playing ketchup right now to post

looks like lynne has a shark in the pool...
Our Wisconsin homie Lori is now relaxing at the pool and getting tanked.
Hope she has one for me ...
Charade is back to real life now, what a bummer for her
Cam got her shot and no longer has cooties
Monyk is lake fishing for dinner
Our newest homie emcaile27 posted and hope we did not scare her off
RF was here a bit ago and having a good day 
Keisha will learn to enjoy German food.. we will start her off on the good beer

my memory is like a 100 y/o and can’t keep my homie kids
names correct 
I’ll go down the list and write out everyone’s name as don’t want to leave anyone out on my Mac shout out to all

We never did make it to the grocery store today so it’s either grilled cheese sandwiches for dinner or tuna salad

Days kind of blend together when you no longer have to punch the time clock at work .
Lol


----------



## Robo56

Good Memorial Day Sans family 



schumigirl said:


> Robo........love the memes! And thank you for the good wishes.......hope you have a lovely day ahead of you.....enjoy that lovely sunshine!



Thank you....we have had on and off weather. Few days of summer temps then temps fell again and cooled off. Now it warming up again and the sun is shining. Hope all is well in your neck of the woods. Sending lots of mummy dust that your jab tomorrow goes off without issue. Glad to hear Tom was ok with his.




keishashadow said:


> I ordered a hockey themed cake for my two BD boys for later this week. One’s team is knocked out of playoffs, other’s are probably not far behind. Maybe I should rethink it



Happy belated birthday to your son.






Charade67 said:


> I haven’t been taking a lot of pictures this trip. Here’s a couple from the flower and garden festival.



Nice pics Charade......looks beau.......tiful.




Charade67 said:


> Wait....what??? Did I understand that correctly? A student was having sex during an online class?



Ok......LOL...I have to ask did she get an F in the class. I for sure would have failed her.

Monyk.....glad to hear you have a short week and you are enjoying some lake time.




J'aime Paris said:


> Will think of you Robo when riding Minions!!!!



Please do.




macraven said:


> only saw ap available at PB and HR
> And only checked for my dates to see if there was a drop in price from what I booked at



Yep......looks like RPR is SOLD OUT in September.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> We had a news conference about restrictions. If we keep on our current rate of immunizations and fewer hospitalizations and active covid cases, we will be fully opening up by July. They are hoping to start the second shots in a couple of weeks. Right now, in our province, it's open for anyone born 2009 and before...so 12 years and up. Youngest ds went on Monday for his shot. So we all have the first shot. Hopefully not much wait time anymore for the second. They haven't given details on how they will roll out the second ones. I guess time will tell. I'm just sooo excited that our restrictions are finally lifting!!! Next week we can go to restaurants for outside dining, and I can get my hair done before ds's grad.



Sounds like things are looking up for you all.


Happy Belated birthday to your mister Keisha






Charade67 said:


> It’s 10:30. I’m tired and sweaty and my feet hurt. We are in line to take the bus back to the hotel. A little boy, about 8 or 9 years old, keeps singing the word “hello” over and over again. I am going to lose my mind.



I can picture that. I have been on the bus heading back to the Resort at Disney with the grandchildren a few years ago. When you are tired those things have a way of gnawing on your nerves.




Charade67 said:


> If I were a horse they would have shot me by now. Because of the blister on my heel, I tried to find some sandals. The stores had mostly flip flops which I won’t wear. I tried some slides, but they didn’t fit my fat feet. In desperation I bought some Crocs. I wore them today and they started rubbing blisters on the top of my feet. The nurses at first aid gave me some band aids, moleskin, and suggested that I get some socks. The stores only had knee socks, so here I am being super stylish.



I feel your pain. Shoes that typically feel fine to your feet suddenly don’t do well with excessive park walking in the Florida heat. Have to admit the Galactic colored Crocs with baby Yoda on them are kinda cute.



schumigirl said:


> But for now......Lori.....thinking of you as we have a Sloe Gin with sparkly lemonade, cherries and lemons.......we got this bottle for Christmas off of someone and decided to open it today..



Drinks look yummy.




keishashadow said:


> Omg to pick up BD cake for the boys, started my antipasto last night, always so pretty. Went with dry, spicy salami this time as the protein in lieu of pepperoni, think it will be my new go-to



Wow........that antipasto looks delicious.



Realfoodfans said:


> First family picture for them -



What a wonderful family photo.




schumigirl said:


> As we drove out this morning, the amount of traffic heading into all our seaside towns was quite eye watering! Good for businesses but heck I`m glad we don`t ever have to worry about parking spaces for the beach with being so close. Everywhere will be mobbed. We get a bit of nice weather and everyone has the same idea.



Everyone is heading to the water. My sister in Orlando told me a friend of her from Minnesota said his family who had rented a condo on the beach in Daytona had to wait until midnight to get to their condo as they shut down entrances into Daytona Saturday do to excessive crowds.




tink1957 said:


> Shout out to Carole, mac, keisha, Robo, Lynne, monyk, charade, Paris, cam, pumpkin, real, and anyone else I missed.



Hello Tink  you have been missed here. So good to see you post. Great news on your family vacation coming up.  Sounds like You need a nice vacation with a cocktail in hand and your feet propped up on a lounger by the pool.





J'aime Paris said:


> Sitting poolside at the Hard Rock! We ate lunch and ordered cocktails, all very good!



Sounds like a relaxing way to start a vacation. Enjoy.




J'aime Paris said:


> We are “super” German heritage.



My hubby is a 100% German.


Lynne enjoy your pool time.


Mac always enjoy the homie roundup.


I have family coming over for barbecue in about an hour. It’s a beautiful day here and the sun is shining.

This is our son and daughter-in-laws Anniversary and they do not know that this is why we are having this barbecue today. They were married on Memorial Day weekend many moons ago. They will be surprised.

They are going on a nice vacation in July so I bought them some vacation things and gift certificates to the Mouse House. Our son is a big Star Wars fan so they are making a stop to go to Hollywood Studios and visit Batuu.


Hope everyone is enjoying good food and family today.

Have a great Memorial Day.


----------



## keishashadow

Spent the afternoon watching the mr drown some worms while I spied a beaver, turtle & some sort of crane that must’ve gotten lost.  Such a relaxing day.  

Getting ready to grill some burgers, enjoying a Seagrams cooler, jamacia me something or other.  Finally found one of that ilk I can tolerate.  Up to now, always a strange aftertaste.  Did try jack Daniels ones in SC but they don’t sell that brand here, yet



Lynne G said:


> Fancy peti fours made


Impressive, no idea ‘real people’ made them .  Can’t even get the bite sized ones I like to have on hand for holidays in bakeries here.  Thank goodness for Swiss colony online.


Monykalyn said:


> yeah we have a life vest for him with the handle on top. Rule of boat is kids in life jackets- includes fur kids too. Like kid life vests not all are rated the same.



Oh, i’ve een them, such a great idea.  Had to put the Thundervest on my pooch last night.  Starting the FW early in season here, crazy they didn’t start up with them until after midnight ugh.  Good thing we were up watching Army of Darkness on Netflix.  What a great romp that was lol


Monykalyn said:


> that looks sooooo good!


Even better today . Thought of you on way home from lake. Came home a different, more rural way.  We almost took out a flock of quite fancy looking, huge chickens who suddenly decided to cross the road.


schumigirl said:


> High vaccination numbers and lowering numbers, but still trying to keep restrictions in place.


You guys need just a bit of a boost to get over that finish line! Good luck


schumigirl said:


> and hopefully he`ll get the other nebula tonight.


 he’s inspired us, I had forgotten about the local observatory at the nearby county park.  Going to try to head up the next time they have a star (viewing) event for public. 


tink1957 said:


> Shout out to Carole, mac, keisha, Robo, Lynne, monyk, charade, Paris, cam, pumpkin, real, and anyone else I missed.


you’ve been missed.  Glad to hear you have your trip in place, sad once again tomiss you though.  Isn’t it great to have dinner at your adult kids place for a change?  A rare event here lol


J'aime Paris said:


> Made it safe and sitting by pool at Hard Rock


Aaaaaaah, enjoy


J'aime Paris said:


> We are “super” German heritage. Other than breakfast sausage, it’s only brats for us, lol


There you go, a rose by any other name would smell as sweet.  That doesn’t sound quite right, too lazy to google it.   My mr also of paternal German heritage.  Pretty sure he’s never eaten any of the cuisine, period.  Know he’s never had any sort of sausage on my watch, despite my encouragement.  Picky eaters i have to the left & righ


Lynne G said:


> Pool time:


shark!  Baby shark, shark, shark, shark, shark



schumigirl said:


> Another lovely day ahead tomorrow and 2nd vaccine in the afternoon.......looking forward to getting that done.


woot


macraven said:


> Keisha wi


 i’ve Tried to like german food, just too bland for my liking.  Twist it a hair & i’m Good with most Slavic/polish, all in the seasonings. Caraway doesn’t agree with me.  PS don’t even like the smell of dark german beer or jaggermeister.


Robo56 said:


> Happy belated birthday to your son.


They both had a lovely weekend, thank you


Robo56 said:


> When you are tired those things have a way of gnawing on your nerves.


You put that well.  I always marvel at the parents/guardians who seem non-pulsed by that sort of thing. 


Robo56 said:


> Wow........that antipasto looks delicious.


I love a colorful dish, elevates my mood


Robo56 said:


> This is our son and daughter-in-laws Anniversary and they do not know that this is why we are having this barbecue today. They were married on Memorial Day weekend many moons ago. They will be surprised.
> 
> They are going on a nice vacation in July so I bought them some vacation things and gift certificates to the Mouse House. Our son is a big Star Wars fan so they are making a stop to go to Hollywood Studios and visit Batuu.


So thoughtful of you, they will be thrilled.  Hint:  Have them make reservations for MGM each day of their trip.  They can then typically cancel the other days & reschedule for other parks (GS can help them) once they succeed in getting a virtual sport to ride RoTR.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## Lynne G

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


>


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, little one asked what was for dinner.  I was so full from our late lunch, that told her whatever she finds in kitchen to eat, fine with me.  Did feel sorry for her, as much of lunch menu was not what she wanted.

Alarm set, trash is out, and leftovers in the refrigerator for the men that missed our lunch. Older one works until 10, and I’m sure he will be hungry when he gets home.

Nothing that interesting on the screen, and getting to be my retiring time.

Hope all have quiet night, and a good night’s sleep.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> View attachment 578830
> 
> View attachment 578831
> 
> View attachment 578832
> 
> View attachment 578833
> 
> Good Memorial Day Sans family
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you....we have had on and off weather. Few days of summer temps then temps fell again and cooled off. Now it warming up again and the sun is shining. Hope all is well in your neck of the woods. Sending lots of mummy dust that your jab tomorrow goes off without issue. Glad to hear Tom was ok with his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated birthday to your son.
> View attachment 578835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics Charade......looks beau.......tiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok......LOL...I have to ask did she get an F in the class. I for sure would have failed her.
> 
> Monyk.....glad to hear you have a short week and you are enjoying some lake time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep......looks like RPR is SOLD OUT in September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like things are looking up for you all.
> 
> 
> Happy Belated birthday to your mister Keisha
> View attachment 578836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can picture that. I have been on the bus heading back to the Resort at Disney with the grandchildren a few years ago. When you are tired those things have a way of gnawing on your nerves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain. Shoes that typically feel fine to your feet suddenly don’t do well with excessive park walking in the Florida heat. Have to admit the Galactic colored Crocs with baby Yoda on them are kinda cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Drinks look yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow........that antipasto looks delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful family photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is heading to the water. My sister in Orlando told me a friend of her from Minnesota said his family who had rented a condo on the beach in Daytona had to wait until midnight to get to their condo as they shut down entrances into Daytona Saturday do to excessive crowds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Tink  you have been missed here. So good to see you post. Great news on your family vacation coming up.  Sounds like You need a nice vacation with a cocktail in hand and your feet propped up on a lounger by the pool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a relaxing way to start a vacation. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hubby is a 100% German.
> 
> 
> Lynne enjoy your pool time.
> 
> 
> Mac always enjoy the homie roundup.
> 
> 
> I have family coming over for barbecue in about an hour. It’s a beautiful day here and the sun is shining.
> 
> This is our son and daughter-in-laws Anniversary and they do not know that this is why we are having this barbecue today. They were married on Memorial Day weekend many moons ago. They will be surprised.
> 
> They are going on a nice vacation in July so I bought them some vacation things and gift certificates to the Mouse House. Our son is a big Star Wars fan so they are making a stop to go to Hollywood Studios and visit Batuu.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying good food and family today.
> 
> Have a great Memorial Day.




Thank you Robbie......looking forward to getting 2nd one today. And glad your weather is on the up now......

And hope you had a lovely meal for your son and wife, what a lovely surprise for their anniversary. And they`ll be thrilled with the gifts you got them. 

Good to see you and hope you`re all doing wondefully. 





keishashadow said:


> Spent the afternoon watching the mr drown some worms while I spied a beaver, turtle & some sort of crane that must’ve gotten lost.  Such a relaxing day.
> 
> Getting ready to grill some burgers, enjoying a Seagrams cooler, jamacia me something or other.  Finally found one of that ilk I can tolerate.  Up to now, always a strange aftertaste.  Did try jack Daniels ones in SC but they don’t sell that brand here, yet
> 
> 
> Impressive, no idea ‘real people’ made them .  Can’t even get the bite sized ones I like to have on hand for holidays in bakeries here.  Thank goodness for Swiss colony online.
> 
> 
> Oh, i’ve een them, such a great idea.  Had to put the Thundervest on my pooch last night.  Starting the FW early in season here, crazy they didn’t start up with them until after midnight ugh.  Good thing we were up watching Army of Darkness on Netflix.  What a great romp that was lol
> 
> Even better today . Thought of you on way home from lake. Came home a different, more rural way.  We almost took out a flock of quite fancy looking, huge chickens who suddenly decided to cross the road.
> 
> You guys need just a bit of a boost to get over that finish line! Good luck
> he’s inspired us, I had forgotten about the local observatory at the nearby county park.  Going to try to head up the next time they have a star (viewing) event for public.
> you’ve been missed.  Glad to hear you have your trip in place, sad once again tomiss you though.  Isn’t it great to have dinner at your adult kids place for a change?  A rare event here lol
> 
> Aaaaaaah, enjoy
> 
> There you go, a rose by any other name would smell as sweet.  That doesn’t sound quite right, too lazy to google it.   My mr also of paternal German heritage.  Pretty sure he’s never eaten any of the cuisine, period.  Know he’s never had any sort of sausage on my watch, despite my encouragement.  Picky eaters i have to the left & righ
> 
> shark!  Baby shark, shark, shark, shark, shark
> 
> 
> woot
> i’ve Tried to like german food, just too bland for my liking.  Twist it a hair & i’m Good with most Slavic/polish, all in the seasonings. Caraway doesn’t agree with me.  PS don’t even like the smell of dark german beer or jaggermeister.
> 
> They both had a lovely weekend, thank you
> 
> You put that well.  I always marvel at the parents/guardians who seem non-pulsed by that sort of thing.
> 
> I love a colorful dish, elevates my mood
> 
> So thoughtful of you, they will be thrilled.  Hint:  Have them make reservations for MGM each day of their trip.  They can then typically cancel the other days & reschedule for other parks (GS can help them) once they succeed in getting a virtual sport to ride RoTR.



Like the sound of your observatory. It`s funny how we sometimes forget what`s local to us. There are some good night spots here too, but they really are in the middle of nowhere. Up North, closer to the border to Scotland there are some wonderful designated Dark sites, but it`s been years since we were up there. Right now I`m convincing him Chile is not a country he wants to visit!!! 

Glad your day was a good one yesterday......




What a gorgeous day is it today again! We really are enjoying a wonderful run of sunshine, and after such a wet and miserable May for the most part, this is very welcome. 

Got some bits to do this morning, not much though, make a few calls and then early lunch before driving to where I get my vaccine. Tom got his at our Doctors, but I went on the National list as they were quicker doing under 55`s than Doc`s were. It`s about 40/50 minutes away. Nice drive though. 

Supposed to be having a book group zoom tonight to hear what latest book and movie choice is, but will see how I feel. Last time I just got very tired the next day. 

Least roads should be quieter today, it`s still half term though. 

Dinner will either be barbecued food or take out.........we`ll see. 



































Have a wonderful Tuesday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, a good morning to Schumi.  Hope your second virus shot goes fine, and at least will be a nice drive.  And glad to hear weather is nice.  We are still having a cool morning, with 54 degrees. Wishing your zoom meeting has good news, as to the book and movie choice.  

Thank goodness that cold spell is gone, as we will be trending warmer weather, with predicted next Monday to see 90 degrees.  Though today, with the cooler start, the thick cloud cover is such, was not a very bright sunrise, and still looks like early evening.  But like yesterday, the warmer air has arrived, and close to 80 we will have this afternoon. Another large swing in temps as day goes on.  I did turn off heater last night, and late last night little one complained house felt cold. Eh, cool maybe, but hoping to not need heater nor AC for a few days. But a few dry days this week, so happy our June is starting right, even if will not see any sun today.

Back to week day routine, but a woot, as it’s a Tuesday in which that trash trucks will be heard shortly, and first screen viewing since Friday.

Taco Tuesday homies. Mac may be doing her Taco Bell run.  Yay!

And while our Governor lifted all restrictions as to indoor and outdoor gatherings, and said only those not vaccinated need to wear a mask, as of that no restrictions start yesterday, it was a crap shoot, as we stopped in the mall on our way home, and we still saw lines at store entrances, and a handful of people without masks.  But all stores still had their masks wearing notices posted.  And so, we were with the majority, we had our masks on, even though we are all vaccinated.  And interesting if the Taco Bell’s and other fast food places will open their indoor dining rooms.  As so far none seem open.  Maybe will see that later this week.  Little one wants to go to First Watch again for a mid morning breakfast.  I said Friday seems to be that day.  And with the weather predicted on Friday, that gusty thunderstorms should be later in the day, and muggy warm.  Thus, even with the cool start today, shorts are back on.  A throw still on my legs, but hey, tea in hand, and a quiet enough morning, after some dove cooing right around sunrise time, then a quite loud clucking from neighbor chicken as screen loading up.  Then heard another neighbor leave, as he has a known noisy truck.  Back to routine indeed it is.

Was so nice to be able to see my pregnant niece, and she’s hoping her third child will not interfere with our family’s Fourth of July gathering. I hope so, as even my niece from CA will be here then. And hoping my nephew and his family come, as I assume my OH living oldest sibling and wife, their parents, will be here too. My oldest niece usually flies into the airport near her parents, and then they all drive together to visit here. Good thing two of my other siblings have large enough houses, all can have a bedroom. But we are all happy to have family gatherings now.



A Terrific Taco Tuesday.  And yep:



Woot!


----------



## keishashadow

Off to dentist soon to get another layer of bonding on a molar whilest waiting for that Prosdodontic evaluation appt.  it’s a curse to be such an impatient person .  Will deliver care packages of all the leftover holiday food stuffs to kiDs with a quick hey.  

Great day to the short work week for many!

Carole - put a bug in Kyle’s ear...big island of Hawaii ...then tag along   Good luck on the 2nd shot.  Forget, Did Tom get a bit buggy for a day after his 2nd one?   





Lynne G said:


> And interesting if the Taco Bell’s and other fast food places will open their indoor dining rooms



Even more interesting when the politicians think they have the right to tell businesses how to run said businesses.  

Would hate to see FL no longer a major port of call origination over politics, i’d happily volunteer Baltimore or Charleston, SC, for more sailings. Not sure they are equipped for the bigger ships


Lynne G said:


> Was so nice to be able to see my pregnant niece, and she’s hoping her third child will not interfere with our family’s Fourth of July gathering


How dare she consider 4th of july lol.  Baby won’t care about that memo.  If anything would add some ‘fireworks’ to the celebration . Good luck to her.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Keisha, she is such a great kid, and I guess trying to tie with her cousin, as my nephew has 3, and so will she. We are all so happy, as her two so far, are such cute kids.  Will be fun to have another great niece or nephew.  Good luck at the dentist.  

Time for lunch.  And ooh road construction making it very noisy outside.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Glad you made it safe and sound Lori and good news your room was ready......hope lunch was good!!
> 
> German ancestry here too...on both sides. German relatives marvelled at our mastery of their language, but Scottish accents are gutterally similar to German, so it`s easy to pick up.
> 
> Look forward to hearing about your trip......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous evening here. Glad we didn`t plan to go the beaches after all today....they were heaving and roads were tail backed in many places with no one moving. Yep, will avoid that like the plague.
> 
> I think we forget how lucky we are to live where we do as so many folks want to spend time here. But, we do appreciate it.
> 
> Tonight we went out a walk, just under 4 miles and it was hot! We were glad of the breeze coming in off the sea. Sitting outside with a cup of tea now......
> 
> Another lovely day ahead tomorrow and 2nd vaccine in the afternoon.......looking forward to getting that done.


Lunch was delish! Had a Mediterranean salad with grilled Chicken.
good luck on your shot!!!



macraven said:


> I step away from the boards side a couple of hours and seems like a reunion going on here in the sans
> 
> playing ketchup right now to post
> 
> looks like lynne has a shark in the pool...
> Our Wisconsin homie Lori is now relaxing at the pool and getting tanked.
> Hope she has one for me ...
> Charade is back to real life now, what a bummer for her
> Cam got her shot and no longer has cooties
> Monyk is lake fishing for dinner
> Our newest homie emcaile27 posted and hope we did not scare her off
> RF was here a bit ago and having a good day
> Keisha will learn to enjoy German food.. we will start her off on the good beer
> 
> my memory is like a 100 y/o and can’t keep my homie kids
> names correct
> I’ll go down the list and write out everyone’s name as don’t want to leave anyone out on my Mac shout out to all
> 
> We never did make it to the grocery store today so it’s either grilled cheese sandwiches for dinner or tuna salad
> 
> Days kind of blend together when you no longer have to punch the time clock at work .
> Lol


A bucket of beer later, lol!  We were responsible as always



Robo56 said:


> View attachment 578830
> 
> View attachment 578831
> 
> View attachment 578832
> 
> View attachment 578833
> 
> Good Memorial Day Sans family
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you....we have had on and off weather. Few days of summer temps then temps fell again and cooled off. Now it warming up again and the sun is shining. Hope all is well in your neck of the woods. Sending lots of mummy dust that your jab tomorrow goes off without issue. Glad to hear Tom was ok with his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated birthday to your son.
> View attachment 578835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics Charade......looks beau.......tiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok......LOL...I have to ask did she get an F in the class. I for sure would have failed her.
> 
> Monyk.....glad to hear you have a short week and you are enjoying some lake time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep......looks like RPR is SOLD OUT in September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like things are looking up for you all.
> 
> 
> Happy Belated birthday to your mister Keisha
> View attachment 578836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can picture that. I have been on the bus heading back to the Resort at Disney with the grandchildren a few years ago. When you are tired those things have a way of gnawing on your nerves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain. Shoes that typically feel fine to your feet suddenly don’t do well with excessive park walking in the Florida heat. Have to admit the Galactic colored Crocs with baby Yoda on them are kinda cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Drinks look yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow........that antipasto looks delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful family photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is heading to the water. My sister in Orlando told me a friend of her from Minnesota said his family who had rented a condo on the beach in Daytona had to wait until midnight to get to their condo as they shut down entrances into Daytona Saturday do to excessive crowds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Tink  you have been missed here. So good to see you post. Great news on your family vacation coming up.  Sounds like You need a nice vacation with a cocktail in hand and your feet propped up on a lounger by the pool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a relaxing way to start a vacation. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hubby is a 100% German.
> 
> 
> Lynne enjoy your pool time.
> 
> 
> Mac always enjoy the homie roundup.
> 
> 
> I have family coming over for barbecue in about an hour. It’s a beautiful day here and the sun is shining.
> 
> This is our son and daughter-in-laws Anniversary and they do not know that this is why we are having this barbecue today. They were married on Memorial Day weekend many moons ago. They will be surprised.
> 
> They are going on a nice vacation in July so I bought them some vacation things and gift certificates to the Mouse House. Our son is a big Star Wars fan so they are making a stop to go to Hollywood Studios and visit Batuu.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying good food and family today.
> 
> Have a great Memorial Day.


Loved your Memorial Day postings.
DH is in good company!
Minions say hi to their biggest fan



keishashadow said:


> Spent the afternoon watching the mr drown some worms while I spied a beaver, turtle & some sort of crane that must’ve gotten lost.  Such a relaxing day.
> 
> Getting ready to grill some burgers, enjoying a Seagrams cooler, jamacia me something or other.  Finally found one of that ilk I can tolerate.  Up to now, always a strange aftertaste.  Did try jack Daniels ones in SC but they don’t sell that brand here, yet
> 
> 
> Impressive, no idea ‘real people’ made them .  Can’t even get the bite sized ones I like to have on hand for holidays in bakeries here.  Thank goodness for Swiss colony online.
> 
> 
> Oh, i’ve een them, such a great idea.  Had to put the Thundervest on my pooch last night.  Starting the FW early in season here, crazy they didn’t start up with them until after midnight ugh.  Good thing we were up watching Army of Darkness on Netflix.  What a great romp that was lol
> 
> Even better today . Thought of you on way home from lake. Came home a different, more rural way.  We almost took out a flock of quite fancy looking, huge chickens who suddenly decided to cross the road.
> 
> You guys need just a bit of a boost to get over that finish line! Good luck
> he’s inspired us, I had forgotten about the local observatory at the nearby county park.  Going to try to head up the next time they have a star (viewing) event for public.
> you’ve been missed.  Glad to hear you have your trip in place, sad once again tomiss you though.  Isn’t it great to have dinner at your adult kids place for a change?  A rare event here lol
> 
> Aaaaaaah, enjoy
> 
> There you go, a rose by any other name would smell as sweet.  That doesn’t sound quite right, too lazy to google it.   My mr also of paternal German heritage.  Pretty sure he’s never eaten any of the cuisine, period.  Know he’s never had any sort of sausage on my watch, despite my encouragement.  Picky eaters i have to the left & righ
> 
> shark!  Baby shark, shark, shark, shark, shark
> 
> 
> woot
> i’ve Tried to like german food, just too bland for my liking.  Twist it a hair & i’m Good with most Slavic/polish, all in the seasonings. Caraway doesn’t agree with me.  PS don’t even like the smell of dark german beer or jaggermeister.
> 
> They both had a lovely weekend, thank you
> 
> You put that well.  I always marvel at the parents/guardians who seem non-pulsed by that sort of thing.
> 
> I love a colorful dish, elevates my mood
> 
> So thoughtful of you, they will be thrilled.  Hint:  Have them make reservations for MGM each day of their trip.  They can then typically cancel the other days & reschedule for other parks (GS can help them) once they succeed in getting a virtual sport to ride RoTR.


Hard Rock Hotel misses its #1 fan Keisha!  Keeping a light on for you !



schumigirl said:


> Thank you Robbie......looking forward to getting 2nd one today. And glad your weather is on the up now......
> 
> And hope you had a lovely meal for your son and wife, what a lovely surprise for their anniversary. And they`ll be thrilled with the gifts you got them.
> 
> Good to see you and hope you`re all doing wondefully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the sound of your observatory. It`s funny how we sometimes forget what`s local to us. There are some good night spots here too, but they really are in the middle of nowhere. Up North, closer to the border to Scotland there are some wonderful designated Dark sites, but it`s been years since we were up there. Right now I`m convincing him Chile is not a country he wants to visit!!!
> 
> Glad your day was a good one yesterday......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous day is it today again! We really are enjoying a wonderful run of sunshine, and after such a wet and miserable May for the most part, this is very welcome.
> 
> Got some bits to do this morning, not much though, make a few calls and then early lunch before driving to where I get my vaccine. Tom got his at our Doctors, but I went on the National list as they were quicker doing under 55`s than Doc`s were. It`s about 40/50 minutes away. Nice drive though.
> 
> Supposed to be having a book group zoom tonight to hear what latest book and movie choice is, but will see how I feel. Last time I just got very tired the next day.
> 
> Least roads should be quieter today, it`s still half term though.
> 
> Dinner will either be barbecued food or take out.........we`ll see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday  ​


Enjoy the beautiful weather!



Lynne G said:


> Ah, a good morning to Schumi.  Hope your second virus shot goes fine, and at least will be a nice drive.  And glad to hear weather is nice.  We are still having a cool morning, with 54 degrees. Wishing your zoom meeting has good news, as to the book and movie choice.
> 
> Thank goodness that cold spell is gone, as we will be trending warmer weather, with predicted next Monday to see 90 degrees.  Though today, with the cooler start, the thick cloud cover is such, was not a very bright sunrise, and still looks like early evening.  But like yesterday, the warmer air has arrived, and close to 80 we will have this afternoon. Another large swing in temps as day goes on.  I did turn off heater last night, and late last night little one complained house felt cold. Eh, cool maybe, but hoping to not need heater nor AC for a few days. But a few dry days this week, so happy our June is starting right, even if will not see any sun today.
> 
> Back to week day routine, but a woot, as it’s a Tuesday in which that trash trucks will be heard shortly, and first screen viewing since Friday.
> 
> Taco Tuesday homies. Mac may be doing her Taco Bell run.  Yay!
> 
> And while our Governor lifted all restrictions as to indoor and outdoor gatherings, and said only those not vaccinated need to wear a mask, as of that no restrictions start yesterday, it was a crap shoot, as we stopped in the mall on our way home, and we still saw lines at store entrances, and a handful of people without masks.  But all stores still had their masks wearing notices posted.  And so, we were with the majority, we had our masks on, even though we are all vaccinated.  And interesting if the Taco Bell’s and other fast food places will open their indoor dining rooms.  As so far none seem open.  Maybe will see that later this week.  Little one wants to go to First Watch again for a mid morning breakfast.  I said Friday seems to be that day.  And with the weather predicted on Friday, that gusty thunderstorms should be later in the day, and muggy warm.  Thus, even with the cool start today, shorts are back on.  A throw still on my legs, but hey, tea in hand, and a quiet enough morning, after some dove cooing right around sunrise time, then a quite loud clucking from neighbor chicken as screen loading up.  Then heard another neighbor leave, as he has a known noisy truck.  Back to routine indeed it is.
> 
> Was so nice to be able to see my pregnant niece, and she’s hoping her third child will not interfere with our family’s Fourth of July gathering. I hope so, as even my niece from CA will be here then. And hoping my nephew and his family come, as I assume my OH living oldest sibling and wife, their parents, will be here too. My oldest niece usually flies into the airport near her parents, and then they all drive together to visit here. Good thing two of my other siblings have large enough houses, all can have a bedroom. But we are all happy to have family gatherings now.
> 
> 
> 
> A Terrific Taco Tuesday.  And yep:
> 
> View attachment 578967
> 
> Woot!


Happy Tuesday!


keishashadow said:


> Off to dentist soon to get another layer of bonding on a molar whilest waiting for that Prosdodontic evaluation appt.  it’s a curse to be such an impatient person .  Will deliver care packages of all the leftover holiday food stuffs to kiDs with a quick hey.
> 
> Great day to the short work week for many!
> 
> Carole - put a bug in Kyle’s ear...big island of Hawaii ...then tag along   Good luck on the 2nd shot.  Forget, Did Tom get a bit buggy for a day after his 2nd one?
> 
> Even more interesting when the politicians think they have the right to tell businesses how to run said businesses.
> 
> Would hate to see FL no longer a major port of call origination over politics, i’d happily volunteer Baltimore or Charleston, SC, for more sailings. Not sure they are equipped for the bigger ships
> 
> How dare she consider 4th of july lol.  Baby won’t care about that memo.  If anything would add some ‘fireworks’ to the celebration . Good luck to her.


DD wishes you the best at the dentist!




Sorry if I missed anyone in repliesWorking from my phone is awkward for me. 

WE RODE VELOCICOASTER!!!!!!!!
New favorite ride no question!!
It was fast!
It was intense!
It was smooth!!
Hope to get the chance to ride it again!

Just finishing lunch at Mythos. Very very good!  I had the scallops with risotto. DD has the pad Thai and her friend has the couscous with chicken. We are all quite full and happy!

Planning on Disney Springs this evening for some retail therapy.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, always like the live reporting, Paris.  I almost always have the pad Thai at Mythos, it’s very good.  Enjoy shopping at Disney Springs.  Lime or Orange garage?


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> Even better today . Thought of you on way home from lake. Came home a different, more rural way. We almost took out a flock of quite fancy looking, huge chickens who suddenly decided to cross the road.


  LOL-chickens channel their inner dinosaur when it comes to "their" territory. I by "their" territory I mean my garden-dang things constantly hopping the fence. Plans to raise fence height need to be done asap. 


Lynne G said:


> Was so nice to be able to see my pregnant niece, and she’s hoping her third child will not interfere with our family’s Fourth of July gathering.


How fun! and YAY to another big fam gathering!
Carol hope the second shot goes fine. Neither girl had any side effects with their second shot.

Maskless all weekend, city mandates dropped too so grocery run last night was also maskless. Now if we could just drop the charade of masks in the NH...Allergies acting up today makes mask wearing a chore.

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha hope the dentist goes well for you......and oh yeah,.......Hawaii is in that list too!!! I`m encouraging a visit there and hope they`ll let us drag along.......

Tom was completely fine with his vaccine....not even a sore arm! I`m glad though, some folks have very bad reactions.




Lori.....glad to hear things are good.....and you did it!!! You rode the VC..... 

And you loved it......fabulous to hear, everyone that has rode it seem to completely love it. I`m glad DD enjoyed the Pad Thai.....last time I had it, it wasn`t up to the usual standard, Confisco Grille did it better for me.....but food sounds lovely so far.

Thanks, shot went well.........have fun and hope you enjoy some shopping at Disney Springs!



Monyk, thanks, shot went well.....glad your girls were fine with it. I`m hoping for no side effects from this one too.....if there is tiredness again, I can deal with that.......

Sorry your allergies are playing up. Grass pollen has started here, eyes and nose at night are feeling it......must be hard for you working with the masks......and hope you`re all doing good......




Yep, shot was a good un.......and the place was much busier than last time I went. But, again, so well organised and very professional.

Good news today, first day with 0 recorded deaths from Covid across the whole of the UK.

So far arm is a little heavy feeling, but can deal with that.

Easy dinner of shrimp cocktail salad and some crusty bread, Tom did buy me a white chocolate and raspberry cheesecake too as a treat while I was in the place......lush!! Only had a little though.

Going to watch a zombie movie tonight........Tom says thanks Janet......


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Schumi now fully vaccinated.  Nice to hear no more deaths from that virus in your country.  

Seems our local train has now said, full cars, meaning can stand in aisles too, though required masks, and that more in place that will allow air changes every to three minutes.  I guess we will see next week how full our trains will be, and don’t mind wearing a mask on both.  And we will keep our masks on the other train, but at least the other train does not have reserved seats, but you need a reservation to board the train, so only the amount of seats would be sold.  Haven’t checked since saw a few weeks ago, our second train was listed as being not very full.  Doesn’t matter.  About a little bit more then a hour train rides, and we will have a 5 minute walk to our hotel.  Busy week next week.  Yay!


----------



## cam757

Monykalyn said:


> yay for no side effects - both the girls got their second this weekend too, and no side effects so far either. I’m holding off on son until I talk to our myocarditis researcher in the family (she’s literally a myocarditis researcher at Mayo Clinic in Florida, multiple awards for her research especially in kids) just like I wanted only the mRNA one for the girls. Not worth even tiny risk of clots- especially as oldest has wacky medical things already. Our state is mostly normal too, except for parts of KC and STL.



Yes, compared to some folks, I do feel very lucky.  Glad your girls did not have any problems.  My DS is 15 and I am holding off on him having the shot as well for the same reasons as you.  We will put it off unless it is required for him to return to school and even then I will consult his doctor. He had some medical issues as well, all better now but the long term effects are what we worry about.   I'd love to hear what your family member recommends. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Sitting poolside at the Hard Rock! We ate lunch and ordered cocktails, all very good!
> Can confirm that the hot tubs are still closed. Masks are being worn by employees and not many guests at all from what we’ve seen so far.



That's a nice way to kick things off.  Have a great trip! 



schumigirl said:


> Got some bits to do this morning, not much though, make a few calls and then early lunch before driving to where I get my vaccine. Tom got his at our Doctors, but I went on the National list as they were quicker doing under 55`s than Doc`s were. It`s about 40/50 minutes away. Nice drive though.
> 
> Supposed to be having a book group zoom tonight to hear what latest book and movie choice is, but will see how I feel. Last time I just got very tired the next day.



Glad your shot appointment went well. The nurse who gave me my shot said to drink plenty of water. Not sure if that was the reason I did so well but worth a shot, I suppose. 


Enjoy book club! Hope they pick a winner!



keishashadow said:


> Off to dentist soon to get another layer of bonding on a molar whilest waiting for that Prosdodontic evaluation appt. it’s a curse to be such an impatient person . Will deliver care packages of all the leftover holiday food stuffs to kiDs with a quick hey.



Hope the dentist appointment went well. 



J'aime Paris said:


> WE RODE VELOCICOASTER!!!!!!!!
> New favorite ride no question!!
> It was fast!
> It was intense!
> It was smooth!!
> Hope to get the chance to ride it again!
> 
> Just finishing lunch at Mythos. Very very good!  I had the scallops with risotto. DD has the pad Thai and her friend has the couscous with chicken. We are all quite full and happy!
> 
> Planning on Disney Springs this evening for some retail therapy.



The Velocicoaster is a great ride! Very smooth and the wait time is really not too bad.  Not nearly what it was with Hagrid when it opened. 



schumigirl said:


> Yep, shot was a good un.......and the place was much busier than last time I went. But, again, so well organised and very professional.
> 
> Good news today, first day with 0 recorded deaths from Covid across the whole of the UK.
> 
> So far arm is a little heavy feeling, but can deal with that.
> 
> Easy dinner of shrimp cocktail salad and some crusty bread, Tom did buy me a white chocolate and raspberry cheesecake too as a treat while I was in the place......lush!! Only had a little though.
> 
> Going to watch a zombie movie tonight........Tom says thanks Janet......



All good news and dinner and dessert sound lovely. 




Working late today.  I have to attend a meeting so I had a late lunch at Moes.  Low carb salad with steak. DH and DS are on their own for dinner tonight.  

Had a little retail therapy yesterday.  It literally was therapy since I was in a bad mood but once I found some clothes that did not look half bad AND fit, I felt so much better.  

We finally sat down last night and booked a beach house for the end of August.  There was really no inventory left since we waited so long.  I did find a small house in Hatteras that does allow dogs. My fault for waiting so long but at least it is booked and since it is smaller than what we usually rent we are saving some money......that I can put towards UOR. 

I sent DH to the store yesterday for some lettuce and he came back with a 12 pack of White Claw   Never had one and now I see why folks like them so much.  Low calories and low carbs and 5% alcohol... whew! When we were at Islands of Adventure last month we past this middle aged couple who were wearing matching tank tops. The tank tops said "Ain't no laws when you're drinking claws".


----------



## Charade67

A late night post. That must mean I am back to reality. We got home around 1:00 yesterday afternoon and I promptly took a 4.5 hour nap.

I added up all of our food expenses today and we only went $12 over the budget I had loosely set. I feel pretty good about that. 

Most of today was spent catching up on everything that needs to get done after a vacation. I am really tired now. 



tink1957 said:


> I'm back from the land of the lost homies


 Welcome back. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Made it safe and sitting by pool at Hard Rock


 Have a great trip. 



Robo56 said:


> I can picture that. I have been on the bus heading back to the Resort at Disney with the grandchildren a few years ago. When you are tired those things have a way of gnawing on your nerves.


 I am so not ready to have any grandchildren. 



Lynne G said:


> And interesting if the Taco Bell’s and other fast food places will open their indoor dining rooms.


 I hope our fast food restaurants open soon. I'm tired of drive thrus.  I went through the Chick-fil-A drive thru today and it was nice to see faces again. 



Lynne G said:


> Was so nice to be able to see my pregnant niece, and she’s hoping her third child will not interfere with our family’s Fourth of July gathering.


One of my friends has 2 daughters born on July 3. Not twins. Her oldest and youngest share a birthday. 



keishashadow said:


> Off to dentist soon to get another layer of bonding on a molar whilest waiting for that Prosdodontic evaluation appt.


 That doesn't sound fun. Hope all went well. 



J'aime Paris said:


> WE RODE VELOCICOASTER!!!!!!!!
> New favorite ride no question!!
> It was fast!
> It was intense!
> It was smooth!!
> Hope to get the chance to ride it again!
> 
> Just finishing lunch at Mythos. Very very good! I had the scallops with risotto. DD has the pad Thai and her friend has the couscous with chicken. We are all quite full and happy!


Glad you got to ride. Sounds like something B and dh will like. I'll have to pass,
The scallops and risotto sound good. I may have to try that next time. 



schumigirl said:


> Thanks, shot went well.........


 Good to hear. I think B has finally decided to get vaccinated. 

Need to get to sleep. 

I have a new countdown. 4 months until my Universal trip.


----------



## macraven

Charade, sounds like you had a great trip in Orlando 

you can start your new countdown for your UO trip

as usual, I’m late for the party here and now catching up on threads

porch light is on in case homies come back home later tonight


----------



## Lynne G

Up again as the early bird crew.  

Cam, great to hear from you.  Glad you are going to the beach at the end of August.  Our shore is really hoping to get summer crowds, as was a cool rainy start to the traditional opening of the summer season this past weekend, and the crowds were not big as could have been with nicer weather.

Ah, that welcome back home day. Yeah, with such an early flight, could see why a nap was needed Charade.  Yay, to new Fall countdown.  

And with this shorter week, woot to having had a holiday Monday, Today is a Wednesday, and yay, camel is here:

 Looking mighty cool Camel, and he’s smiling, as he knows, I do needed this shorter week, with my Friday being a relaxing one. Woot! Get over the hump of a camel’s hump, and your Friday will be here soon. Third woot needed.

And ah yes, we are on that certainly Spring day. Not even 60 out yet, but close to 80 will be the high in the afternoon. Yep, another 20 degree swing. Cool feeling house, but shorts still on, by the time I have my lunchtime walk, it will be warm. And another not bright start, as looks like evening rather than early morning. And mostly cloudy day was said by weather news. Sigh, though do have my sunglasses ready for that noon time walk anyway. Hoping it’s mostly sunny, not mostly cloudy. But either way, at least it is getting warmer days again.

And so, have that smiling Wonderful Wednesday. And a happy and good morning to you too.

Hehe, time for more tea. And ooh if little one did not eat her donut she picked up on our quick grocery stop last night, and dinner was fresh bought steaks on the grill with sautéed orange peppers and onions, I may have a sweet breakfast. Last Woot for the breakfast meal hunting. Woot!!


----------



## schumigirl

Cam....retail therapy works every time! And even better when you`re happy with how they look on......win win! 

Nice news on the vacation place, you`ll still have a blast. Don`t think of it as small...think of it as cosy......I must have missed White Claw, will look out for it next time.....

Yes, water is always good. I do drink about 6-8 pints a day so not sure if that helps one way or other, but makes sense if it does. 



Charade......glad you made it home safely, and wow that was a nap and a half! And glad your daughter is getting vaccinated. Good news. 


LG......glad your weather is improving now and much warmer.......hope you enjoyed your doughnut......





Quiet on here today.

Well, vaccine had no ill effects this time I`m glad to say. 

Had a busy day and didn`t manage to have our book group zoom after all, the lady who is choosing this month has had a little set back, so we`ve postponed for a week. I`m sure I can find something to read meantime....one thing I do have plenty of is books. And wine of course ......lol....go together perfectly!

Loved the weird and wonderful zombie movie Janet suggested.....it was a good old hoot to watch. Not my usual kind of movie I have to admit, but it was good. 

Been out a walk today too, only 3 miles, but while the sun is shining.......

Seabass fillets tonight for dinner, they do look wonderful! And I think there is some cheesecake leftover. Will do nicely.


----------



## emcarle27

We are 4 days out from our Disney/Universal trip. I'm getting the 'oh crap, make sure I don't forget anything phase" 

I'm hitting Universal solo Monday and Tuesday as dear fiance will be at conference at Disney. It's been about 10 years for me since I hit either so I'm pretty pumped to take it all in. 

I'm sure I'll melt in Florida (it's a tad bit hotter than here in Mass.) so if I don't return, you'll know why LOL


----------



## macraven

We will send the doggies out to find you emcarli !


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Emc.  Take lots of suntan lotion, and spend time in the shade and AC.  And, have fun, as lots to see and do in both parks.


----------



## schumigirl

emcarli....I like that name......it`ll stick! 

Yes, you`ll be fine....if you forget anything, buy it there......


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Yay, always like the live reporting, Paris.  I almost always have the pad Thai at Mythos, it’s very good.  Enjoy shopping at Disney Springs.  Lime or Orange garage?


we used Lyft. No car for us this trip. Worked out quite well. 



Monykalyn said:


> LOL-chickens channel their inner dinosaur when it comes to "their" territory. I by "their" territory I mean my garden-dang things constantly hopping the fence. Plans to raise fence height need to be done asap.
> 
> How fun! and YAY to another big fam gathering!
> Carol hope the second shot goes fine. Neither girl had any side effects with their second shot.
> 
> Maskless all weekend, city mandates dropped too so grocery run last night was also maskless. Now if we could just drop the charade of masks in the NH...Allergies acting up today makes mask wearing a chore.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Hope your allergies calm down and the chickens have, lol!



schumigirl said:


> Keisha hope the dentist goes well for you......and oh yeah,.......Hawaii is in that list too!!! I`m encouraging a visit there and hope they`ll let us drag along.......
> 
> Tom was completely fine with his vaccine....not even a sore arm! I`m glad though, some folks have very bad reactions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori.....glad to hear things are good.....and you did it!!! You rode the VC.....
> 
> And you loved it......fabulous to hear, everyone that has rode it seem to completely love it. I`m glad DD enjoyed the Pad Thai.....last time I had it, it wasn`t up to the usual standard, Confisco Grille did it better for me.....but food sounds lovely so far.
> 
> Thanks, shot went well.........have fun and hope you enjoy some shopping at Disney Springs!
> 
> 
> 
> Monyk, thanks, shot went well.....glad your girls were fine with it. I`m hoping for no side effects from this one too.....if there is tiredness again, I can deal with that.......
> 
> Sorry your allergies are playing up. Grass pollen has started here, eyes and nose at night are feeling it......must be hard for you working with the masks......and hope you`re all doing good......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, shot was a good un.......and the place was much busier than last time I went. But, again, so well organised and very professional.
> 
> Good news today, first day with 0 recorded deaths from Covid across the whole of the UK.
> 
> So far arm is a little heavy feeling, but can deal with that.
> 
> Easy dinner of shrimp cocktail salad and some crusty bread, Tom did buy me a white chocolate and raspberry cheesecake too as a treat while I was in the place......lush!! Only had a little though.
> 
> Going to watch a zombie movie tonight........Tom says thanks Janet......


Velocicoaster was a real treat!

Shopping was good but the meal at Disney Springs was a bust...



cam757 said:


> Yes, compared to some folks, I do feel very lucky.  Glad your girls did not have any problems.  My DS is 15 and I am holding off on him having the shot as well for the same reasons as you.  We will put it off unless it is required for him to return to school and even then I will consult his doctor. He had some medical issues as well, all better now but the long term effects are what we worry about.   I'd love to hear what your family member recommends.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice way to kick things off.  Have a great trip!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad your shot appointment went well. The nurse who gave me my shot said to drink plenty of water. Not sure if that was the reason I did so well but worth a shot, I suppose.
> 
> 
> Enjoy book club! Hope they pick a winner!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the dentist appointment went well.
> 
> 
> 
> The Velocicoaster is a great ride! Very smooth and the wait time is really not too bad.  Not nearly what it was with Hagrid when it opened.
> 
> 
> 
> All good news and dinner and dessert sound lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working late today.  I have to attend a meeting so I had a late lunch at Moes.  Low carb salad with steak. DH and DS are on their own for dinner tonight.
> 
> Had a little retail therapy yesterday.  It literally was therapy since I was in a bad mood but once I found some clothes that did not look half bad AND fit, I felt so much better.
> 
> We finally sat down last night and booked a beach house for the end of August.  There was really no inventory left since we waited so long.  I did find a small house in Hatteras that does allow dogs. My fault for waiting so long but at least it is booked and since it is smaller than what we usually rent we are saving some money......that I can put towards UOR.
> 
> I sent DH to the store yesterday for some lettuce and he came back with a 12 pack of White Claw   Never had one and now I see why folks like them so much.  Low calories and low carbs and 5% alcohol... whew! When we were at Islands of Adventure last month we past this middle aged couple who were wearing matching tank tops. The tank tops said "Ain't no laws when you're drinking claws".


No shame in retail therapy!!  I’m a member of that club too



Charade67 said:


> A late night post. That must mean I am back to reality. We got home around 1:00 yesterday afternoon and I promptly took a 4.5 hour nap.
> 
> I added up all of our food expenses today and we only went $12 over the budget I had loosely set. I feel pretty good about that.
> 
> Most of today was spent catching up on everything that needs to get done after a vacation. I am really tired now.
> 
> Welcome back.
> 
> Have a great trip.
> 
> I am so not ready to have any grandchildren.
> 
> I hope our fast food restaurants open soon. I'm tired of drive thrus.  I went through the Chick-fil-A drive thru today and it was nice to see faces again.
> 
> One of my friends has 2 daughters born on July 3. Not twins. Her oldest and youngest share a birthday.
> 
> That doesn't sound fun. Hope all went well.
> 
> Glad you got to ride. Sounds like something B and dh will like. I'll have to pass,
> The scallops and risotto sound good. I may have to try that next time.
> 
> Good to hear. I think B has finally decided to get vaccinated.
> 
> Need to get to sleep.
> 
> I have a new countdown. 4 months until my Universal trip.


Glad you’re home safe. 
I’m already contemplating my next trip, lol!  It’s an addiction for sure!



Lynne G said:


> Up again as the early bird crew.
> 
> Cam, great to hear from you.  Glad you are going to the beach at the end of August.  Our shore is really hoping to get summer crowds, as was a cool rainy start to the traditional opening of the summer season this past weekend, and the crowds were not big as could have been with nicer weather.
> 
> Ah, that welcome back home day. Yeah, with such an early flight, could see why a nap was needed Charade.  Yay, to new Fall countdown.
> 
> And with this shorter week, woot to having had a holiday Monday, Today is a Wednesday, and yay, camel is here:
> 
> View attachment 579213 Looking mighty cool Camel, and he’s smiling, as he knows, I do needed this shorter week, with my Friday being a relaxing one. Woot! Get over the hump of a camel’s hump, and your Friday will be here soon. Third woot needed.
> 
> And ah yes, we are on that certainly Spring day. Not even 60 out yet, but close to 80 will be the high in the afternoon. Yep, another 20 degree swing. Cool feeling house, but shorts still on, by the time I have my lunchtime walk, it will be warm. And another not bright start, as looks like evening rather than early morning. And mostly cloudy day was said by weather news. Sigh, though do have my sunglasses ready for that noon time walk anyway. Hoping it’s mostly sunny, not mostly cloudy. But either way, at least it is getting warmer days again.
> 
> And so, have that smiling Wonderful Wednesday. And a happy and good morning to you too.
> 
> Hehe, time for more tea. And ooh if little one did not eat her donut she picked up on our quick grocery stop last night, and dinner was fresh bought steaks on the grill with sautéed orange peppers and onions, I may have a sweet breakfast. Last Woot for the breakfast meal hunting. Woot!!


Delish dinner Lynne!  And Happy hump day!



schumigirl said:


> Cam....retail therapy works every time! And even better when you`re happy with how they look on......win win!
> 
> Nice news on the vacation place, you`ll still have a blast. Don`t think of it as small...think of it as cosy......I must have missed White Claw, will look out for it next time.....
> 
> Yes, water is always good. I do drink about 6-8 pints a day so not sure if that helps one way or other, but makes sense if it does.
> 
> 
> 
> Charade......glad you made it home safely, and wow that was a nap and a half! And glad your daughter is getting vaccinated. Good news.
> 
> 
> LG......glad your weather is improving now and much warmer.......hope you enjoyed your doughnut......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quiet on here today.
> 
> Well, vaccine had no ill effects this time I`m glad to say.
> 
> Had a busy day and didn`t manage to have our book group zoom after all, the lady who is choosing this month has had a little set back, so we`ve postponed for a week. I`m sure I can find something to read meantime....one thing I do have plenty of is books. And wine of course ......lol....go together perfectly!
> 
> Loved the weird and wonderful zombie movie Janet suggested.....it was a good old hoot to watch. Not my usual kind of movie I have to admit, but it was good.
> 
> Been out a walk today too, only 3 miles, but while the sun is shining.......
> 
> Seabass fillets tonight for dinner, they do look wonderful! And I think there is some cheesecake leftover. Will do nicely.


Oooh, sea bass!  Sure to be yummy!
Good job on waking more and more. Foot must be doing well!



emcarle27 said:


> We are 4 days out from our Disney/Universal trip. I'm getting the 'oh crap, make sure I don't forget anything phase"
> 
> I'm hitting Universal solo Monday and Tuesday as dear fiance will be at conference at Disney. It's been about 10 years for me since I hit either so I'm pretty pumped to take it all in.
> 
> I'm sure I'll melt in Florida (it's a tad bit hotter than here in Mass.) so if I don't return, you'll know why LOL


At Universal currently. It’s warm but been quite manageable. The humidity seems a bit lower than prime summer days.



Poolside again!  The girls really want to go home with tans...and since this trip is all about them...

We’ve done quite well with EP and have accomplished so much since Monday. No rope drop and only half days at the parks. Rode/experienced everything at Studios except Shrek. Not sure if they will want to do it or not. And we only have Hulk, Dooms Day Drop and Spider-Man left at IOA. Maybe another try at Velocicoaster too...

Went to Disney Springs last night. Ate at Terralina 
For supper. It was not good, way below average even. The food was so bland and flavorless.  Barely any sauce on my spaghetti and meatballs. And what was there was so runny it didn’t stay on the spaghetti. And 2 tiny meatballs....
 A real disappointment. Will not go back again.

Did a thing at the Trend store!  Treated myself to a brand new Dooney and Bourke!!!!  May try to attach a photo later. Never tried with my phone...
I love it though!
So I guess that salvaged the evening at Disney Springs. 

Also, mask wearing at DS is still strict. Outside is ok for no mask, but restaurants and stores are very vigilant about the masks. 
Kinda odd that Disney didn’t follow Universal lead with the new mask guidelines . Some vacationers do both Disney and Universal during the same trip. It’s weird that’s it’s ok to be mask less in one setting and not the other. 
We have reservations at The Palm tonight. Really looking forward to that. It has become a must do for all our Universal trips. They never disappoint!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> we used Lyft. No car for us this trip. Worked out quite well.
> 
> 
> Hope your allergies calm down and the chickens have, lol!
> 
> 
> Velocicoaster was a real treat!
> 
> Shopping was good but the meal at Disney Springs was a bust...
> 
> 
> No shame in retail therapy!!  I’m a member of that club too
> 
> 
> Glad you’re home safe.
> I’m already contemplating my next trip, lol!  It’s an addiction for sure!
> 
> 
> Delish dinner Lynne!  And Happy hump day!
> 
> 
> Oooh, sea bass!  Sure to be yummy!
> Good job on waking more and more. Foot must be doing well!
> 
> 
> At Universal currently. It’s warm but been quite manageable. The humidity seems a bit lower than prime summer days.
> 
> 
> 
> Poolside again!  The girls really want to go home with tans...and since this trip is all about them...
> 
> We’ve done quite well with EP and have accomplished so much since Monday. No rope drop and only half days at the parks. Rode/experienced everything at Studios except Shrek. Not sure if they will want to do it or not. And we only have Hulk, Dooms Day Drop and Spider-Man left at IOA. Maybe another try at Velocicoaster too...
> 
> Went to Disney Springs last night. Ate at Terralina
> For supper. It was not good, way below average even. The food was so bland and flavorless.  Barely any sauce on my spaghetti and meatballs. And what was there was so runny it didn’t stay on the spaghetti. And 2 tiny meatballs....
> A real disappointment. Will not go back again.
> 
> Did a thing at the Trend store!  Treated myself to a brand new Dooney and Bourke!!!!  May try to attach a photo later. Never tried with my phone...
> I love it though!
> So I guess that salvaged the evening at Disney Springs.
> 
> Also, mask wearing at DS is still strict. Outside is ok for no mask, but restaurants and stores are very vigilant about the masks.
> Kinda odd that Disney didn’t follow Universal lead with the new mask guidelines . Some vacationers do both Disney and Universal during the same trip. It’s weird that’s it’s ok to be mask less in one setting and not the other.
> We have reservations at The Palm tonight. Really looking forward to that. It has become a must do for all our Universal trips. They never disappoint!



Oh I hope The Palm doesn`t disappoint tonight! Fingers crossed........

Sorry the DS meals was a fail, I`ve never heard of that place......but sounds like a lovely trip so far and the girls yes, they`ll be brown as berries soon. You`ve managed quite a lot in your time, and yes would love to see your purchase.....

Foot is improving, another couple of weeks before I get a proper shoe on.....I`m doing as I`m told......lol.....it does happen now and again! And yes, seabass was gorgeous. 

Have fun tonight......


----------



## emcarle27

J'aime Paris said:


> we used Lyft. No car for us this trip. Worked out quite well.
> 
> 
> Hope your allergies calm down and the chickens have, lol!
> 
> 
> Velocicoaster was a real treat!
> 
> Shopping was good but the meal at Disney Springs was a bust...
> 
> 
> No shame in retail therapy!!  I’m a member of that club too
> 
> 
> Glad you’re home safe.
> I’m already contemplating my next trip, lol!  It’s an addiction for sure!
> 
> 
> Delish dinner Lynne!  And Happy hump day!
> 
> 
> Oooh, sea bass!  Sure to be yummy!
> Good job on waking more and more. Foot must be doing well!
> 
> 
> At Universal currently. It’s warm but been quite manageable. The humidity seems a bit lower than prime summer days.
> 
> 
> 
> Poolside again!  The girls really want to go home with tans...and since this trip is all about them...
> 
> We’ve done quite well with EP and have accomplished so much since Monday. No rope drop and only half days at the parks. Rode/experienced everything at Studios except Shrek. Not sure if they will want to do it or not. And we only have Hulk, Dooms Day Drop and Spider-Man left at IOA. Maybe another try at Velocicoaster too...
> 
> Went to Disney Springs last night. Ate at Terralina
> For supper. It was not good, way below average even. The food was so bland and flavorless.  Barely any sauce on my spaghetti and meatballs. And what was there was so runny it didn’t stay on the spaghetti. And 2 tiny meatballs....
> A real disappointment. Will not go back again.
> 
> Did a thing at the Trend store!  Treated myself to a brand new Dooney and Bourke!!!!  May try to attach a photo later. Never tried with my phone...
> I love it though!
> So I guess that salvaged the evening at Disney Springs.
> 
> Also, mask wearing at DS is still strict. Outside is ok for no mask, but restaurants and stores are very vigilant about the masks.
> Kinda odd that Disney didn’t follow Universal lead with the new mask guidelines . Some vacationers do both Disney and Universal during the same trip. It’s weird that’s it’s ok to be mask less in one setting and not the other.
> We have reservations at The Palm tonight. Really looking forward to that. It has become a must do for all our Universal trips. They never disappoint!




Thanks for the update.

I didn't buy EP for Universal/IOA, mostly because it's just me and I have two full days. We'll know next week if I regret that decision.

Interesting about Disney Springs.

My fiance keeps saying Disney could follow Universal's guidelines about masks before we get there or while we're there and I told him, don't hold your breath sweetheart. LOL Honestly, I'm okay with wearing them inside, ect. I'm just happy we won't have to wear them outdoors while we're there (other than the ride ques ect)


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, makes sense Paris. Yay for at least getting new nice purse.  Yes, please picture would be great.


----------



## macraven

Was looking at the hotel boards and noticed ap rates just showed availability for RP for first week of October 

No rooms available for RP for September now
but did see ap rates open at RP for October as I was reading it

I’m already booked and probably should have made my ressie for PB as they have ideal room rates listed now

Have a feeling September will have more crowds than usual for later part of the month


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally getting a chance to stop in!!!!    

Had a busy weekend with a shift on Sunday.  Saturday was finishing up some shopping and the start of getting things ready for the big grad party here this weekend.  Then add to that, Dh decided that he needed to take a drive by and look at the new ford trucks....and I'm sure you know what that lead to  . Of alllllllllll the times for his to decide that maybe now is the time to trade in a vehicle then buy a new one  

Needless to say, even with the shortage of ford trucks, and the hot used truck market in the US (you guys are buying our used vehicles at such a high price we are crazy not to trade them in and buy new ones lol)  he was able to find the truck he wanted.  There is a shortage here as well for vehicles with covid, shortage of chips for the new vehicles etc etc etc.  Hopefully next weekend, we will be picking up the new truck and get an extra visit to see the kids as well.  

My to do list is long yet to get ready for my parents arriving tomorrow.  Tonight is grocery shopping, cleaning a few corners in the house and yard yet.  

OH...gotta order the grad pictures yet today, pick up his dress pants that we had hemmed and one other stop to pick up some cards yet today.  I guess the list got a little longer lol 

Have a great day, and stay healthy Hommies!!!!!


----------



## Charade67

I think this vacation really did a number on me and I am still recovering. I came home from work today, fell asleep, napped for a little while, woke up for a little while, fell asleep again. I'm now mostly awake and waiting for dh to get home from his class so we can have a late dinner. 

Work has been busy, but on the bright side, we are having a meeting on Friday about our new telephone system.



macraven said:


> Charade, sounds like you had a great trip in Orlando
> 
> you can start your new countdown for your UO trip


 Yes, it was a good trip despite being so hot. I hope it is cooler in October. 



Lynne G said:


> Ah, that welcome back home day. Yeah, with such an early flight, could see why a nap was needed Charade. Yay, to new Fall countdown.


 Thankfully my flight home for my next trip isn't until 10:00.



schumigirl said:


> Been out a walk today too, only 3 miles, but while the sun is shining.......


 Still a nice walk. I think we walked between 5-7 miles each day at Disney. 



emcarle27 said:


> I'm sure I'll melt in Florida (it's a tad bit hotter than here in Mass.) so if I don't return, you'll know why LOL


 Lots of water and sunscreen. Hopefully you will get some nice breezes like we had last week. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Shopping was good but the meal at Disney Springs was a bust...


 Sorry to hear that. We ate at Maria & Enzo's which was decent, and Raglan Road which was excellent.  



J'aime Paris said:


> Did a thing at the Trend store! Treated myself to a brand new Dooney and Bourke!!!! May try to attach a photo later. Never tried with my phone...
> I love it though!
> So I guess that salvaged the evening at Disney Springs.


 I love their Disney bags, but can't bring myself to pay their prices. Please post a picture. 



emcarle27 said:


> My fiance keeps saying Disney could follow Universal's guidelines about masks before we get there or while we're there and I told him, don't hold your breath sweetheart. LOL Honestly, I'm okay with wearing them inside, ect. I'm just happy we won't have to wear them outdoors while we're there (other than the ride ques ect)


We were hoping that Disney would drop them completely while we were there, but no such luck. We took mask lanyards with us which were great for  the on/off convenience. 



macraven said:


> Was looking at the hotel boards and noticed ap rates just showed availability for RP for first week of October


 I booked a room at Sapphire Falls. I was too late to get the cheaper, standard room, so I have a pool view. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Needless to say, even with the shortage of ford trucks, and the hot used truck market in the US (you guys are buying our used vehicles at such a high price we are crazy not to trade them in and buy new ones lol) he was able to find the truck he wanted. There is a shortage here as well for vehicles with covid, shortage of chips for the new vehicles etc etc etc. Hopefully next weekend, we will be picking up the new truck and get an extra visit to see the kids as well.


I had no idea there was a truck shortage.  Some of the things we are having shortages on now seem so weird and random. 
Congrats to the graduate. 

While we were at Disney I was joking that we should go back when B graduates and I would get her a shirt that says "From the tassel to the castle". SHe loved the idea. I don't think I want to go back to WDW in May again. Maybe we should go back to Disneyland instead.  Hmm........


----------



## macraven

Charade now that you are back home, you can leave our porch light on for the late night posters 

Glad you had a great vacation.

Why is it that vacations seem to take a long time to begin but then fly by quickly while you are in Orlando?


----------



## Charade67

How’s this for a porch light?


----------



## Charade67




----------



## macraven

Yay!

perfect porch light!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Oh, makes sense Paris. Yay for at least getting new nice purse.  Yes, please picture would be great.




LG......When do you leave for your NY trip? I think it`s this month you said........






Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally getting a chance to stop in!!!!
> 
> Had a busy weekend with a shift on Sunday.  Saturday was finishing up some shopping and the start of getting things ready for the big grad party here this weekend.  Then add to that, Dh decided that he needed to take a drive by and look at the new ford trucks....and I'm sure you know what that lead to  . Of alllllllllll the times for his to decide that maybe now is the time to trade in a vehicle then buy a new one
> 
> Needless to say, even with the shortage of ford trucks, and the hot used truck market in the US (you guys are buying our used vehicles at such a high price we are crazy not to trade them in and buy new ones lol)  he was able to find the truck he wanted.  There is a shortage here as well for vehicles with covid, shortage of chips for the new vehicles etc etc etc.  Hopefully next weekend, we will be picking up the new truck and get an extra visit to see the kids as well.
> 
> My to do list is long yet to get ready for my parents arriving tomorrow.  Tonight is grocery shopping, cleaning a few corners in the house and yard yet.
> 
> OH...gotta order the grad pictures yet today, pick up his dress pants that we had hemmed and one other stop to pick up some cards yet today.  I guess the list got a little longer lol
> 
> Have a great day, and stay healthy Hommies!!!!!




Sounds like a busy time Pumpkin......good luck with choosing a truck!

Hope you have a lovely visit with your parents, i`m sure you`ll have a lovely time....and yep, those lists seem to get longer and longer all the time.






Charade67 said:


> I think this vacation really did a number on me and I am still recovering. I came home from work today, fell asleep, napped for a little while, woke up for a little while, fell asleep again. I'm now mostly awake and waiting for dh to get home from his class so we can have a late dinner.
> 
> Work has been busy, but on the bright side, we are having a meeting on Friday about our new telephone system.
> 
> Yes, it was a good trip despite being so hot. I hope it is cooler in October.
> 
> Thankfully my flight home for my next trip isn't until 10:00.
> 
> Still a nice walk. I think we walked between 5-7 miles each day at Disney.
> 
> Lots of water and sunscreen. Hopefully you will get some nice breezes like we had last week.
> 
> Sorry to hear that. We ate at Maria & Enzo's which was decent, and Raglan Road which was excellent.
> 
> I love their Disney bags, but can't bring myself to pay their prices. Please post a picture.
> 
> We were hoping that Disney would drop them completely while we were there, but no such luck. We took mask lanyards with us which were great for  the on/off convenience.
> 
> I booked a room at Sapphire Falls. I was too late to get the cheaper, standard room, so I have a pool view.
> 
> 
> I had no idea there was a truck shortage.  Some of the things we are having shortages on now seem so weird and random.
> Congrats to the graduate.
> 
> While we were at Disney I was joking that we should go back when B graduates and I would get her a shirt that says "From the tassel to the castle". SHe loved the idea. I don't think I want to go back to WDW in May again. Maybe we should go back to Disneyland instead.  Hmm........



It does sometimes take a while to catch up when we get home too. Yes, it`s so easy to rag up the miles when you`re just walking around, even the parks alone can add up. We were surprised after I got the Garmin watch to see how many steps we were taking in a day.

Like the shirt idea, and yes, Disneyland sounds a good place to celebrate.





Charade67 said:


> View attachment 579459



Quite lovely.




Sunshine is out again this morning, beautiful day ahead again and warm, well warm for us over here. And good weather ahead for the next couple of weeks too.

Heading to do some shopping with a friend this morning, she asked me to join her and look for some new clothes. I don`t usually like clothes shopping especially for someone else, but it`ll be fun. And she`s quite decisive, not one to keep going back and forward. Then grocery delivery around lunchtime, and may walk this afternoon, or not.

Food is easy today, poached egg for breakfast, crab salad for lunch and everyone wants fish and chips from the chippie tonight....so no cooking Thursday, sounds good to me.

And I`ve been enjoying helping a relative in America prepare for their first onsite stay at Universal in July. Got them set up at RP and they are so looking forward to it.....I think I have bored them silly with all the details and how much they`ll love it and some offsite places I know they`ll enjoy too.

But, first pot of tea all to myself........just a small one though......we need a teapot smilie......





















Have a wonderful Thirsty Thursday 













​


----------



## emcarle27

Good morning! Pre-trip excitement must have set it because I was up at 5:30am today, almost two hours before my alarm. 

3 days till our trip!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh you will certainly get a smile from me for the mention of tea, Schumi.  Hope you enjoyed shopping with your friend and are grocery shopping now.  Yep, our little get away is soon.  

Ah yes, another not bright early morning that looks like it could be also be just before sunset. Thick clouds cover, but warmer. Last night, late, I asked, did someone turn on the AC? Was running, I could hear it. No answer, but a quick look at thermostat, yep. And is warmer, 63 degrees out right now on this rainy weather day. And while still a 20 degree jump, as 80 is the high, we have morning and afternoon chances of seeing rain. So that cloud cover will turn into rain clouds. Sigh. But at least the house feels dry and a bit cool. No matter, shorts are on, and tea in my hand.

And welcome to the early crew Emc. Yeah, most week days you will see this early bird up, as I start working in the early hours. My alarm goes off at 4:30 am. I have not changed it even though I need not commute again yet. Does give me a little more time to get ready, that don’t generally enjoy as moving faster when commuting. Yay to your countdown end being so close.

And so, stay thirsty homies. It’s a Thursday, and I guess I should not complain about the rain. Our plants and trees need that wet. And our Friday is predicted to be stormy too. But Mother Nature is finally kind, our weekend is predicted to be wall to wall sun with high temps around 90. That surely deserves a WOOT! Much better weather this coming weekend. Last weekend, in the 50’s, and very rainy and wet. This weekend, 90’s , and lots of sun. Yes, a 40 degree change between weekends. This hot weather loving homie knows which one I am totally going to enjoy. Woot!

Okay, time to refill from my large teapot.  Yeah, it’s only me, but I do enjoy drinking tea most of the day.  If little one makes coffee, I may have a cup of that. But since she is still that lazy college kid, as summer camp does not start for a few more weeks, any offer of coffee will most likely not be until around lunchtime.  Hence, I will have a number of tea refills this morning.  And time to see what for breakfast.  Our quick grocery stop to purchase steak the other day, included picking up a pack of eggs.  Hmm, a quick scramble of them. Yep, could be an egg breakfast.

A Totally Terrific Thirsty Thursday homies.


----------



## schumigirl

emcarle27 said:


> Good morning! Pre-trip excitement must have set it because I was up at 5:30am today, almost two hours before my alarm.
> 
> 3 days till our trip!



3 days will fly past emcarli.......it’s always such an exciting time just before a trip.




Lynne G said:


> Oh you will certainly get a smile from me for the mention of tea, Schumi.  Hope you enjoyed shopping with your friend and are grocery shopping now.  Yep, our little get away is soon.
> 
> Ah yes, another not bright early morning that looks like it could be also be just before sunset. Thick clouds cover, but warmer. Last night, late, I asked, did someone turn on the AC? Was running, I could hear it. No answer, but a quick look at thermostat, yep. And is warmer, 63 degrees out right now on this rainy weather day. And while still a 20 degree jump, as 80 is the high, we have morning and afternoon chances of seeing rain. So that cloud cover will turn into rain clouds. Sigh. But at least the house feels dry and a bit cool. No matter, shorts are on, and tea in my hand.
> 
> And welcome to the early crew Emc. Yeah, most week days you will see this early bird up, as I start working in the early hours. My alarm goes off at 4:30 am. I have not changed it even though I need not commute again yet. Does give me a little more time to get ready, that don’t generally enjoy as moving faster when commuting. Yay to your countdown end being so close.
> 
> And so, stay thirsty homies. It’s a Thursday, and I guess I should not complain about the rain. Our plants and trees need that wet. And our Friday is predicted to be stormy too. But Mother Nature is finally kind, our weekend is predicted to be wall to wall sun with high temps around 90. That surely deserves a WOOT! Much better weather this coming weekend. Last weekend, in the 50’s, and very rainy and wet. This weekend, 90’s , and lots of sun. Yes, a 40 degree change between weekends. This hot weather loving homie knows which one I am totally going to enjoy. Woot!
> 
> Okay, time to refill from my large teapot.  Yeah, it’s only me, but I do enjoy drinking tea most of the day.  If little one makes coffee, I may have a cup of that. But since she is still that lazy college kid, as summer camp does not start for a few more weeks, any offer of coffee will most likely not be until around lunchtime.  Hence, I will have a number of tea refills this morning.  And time to see what for breakfast.  Our quick grocery stop to purchase steak the other day, included picking up a pack of eggs.  Hmm, a quick scramble of them. Yep, could be an egg breakfast.
> 
> A Totally Terrific Thirsty Thursday homies.



Nice your trip is so close. And your weather is warming up nicely.




Ended up with bacon and not eggs for breakfast, made a bacon sandwich each in the end......weren’t feeling like eggs.

Had a lovely morning shopping in the end, only a couple of hours as we managed to get her sorted pretty quickly and she got some lovely items.

Did wander into the Skechers outlet and managed to pick up 2 pairs of sandals for me.......quite awkward with the foot, but managed it, they’re very pretty.

Almost lunchtime.....stopped off at one of the local fresh fish places to pick up some fresh crab, and groceries due in around half an hour. Just had a txt saying they’re on their way. We never order fresh produce from them, so I can make us up lunch without waiting. I always check through the crab for any shell, just in case.

Then we’ll decide what to do this afternoon.........sun has disappeared but it’s quite warm outside.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh joy.  Phone just flashed, extreme weather watch for next 24 hours.  Rocking and rolling in the skies. High winds warnings too.  Eh, as long as I’m inside, the lightning not as bad as last time, and no damage or loss of power, I’m good with the storms a coming.  

End of this weather update.

Hope Paris is having fun today.


----------



## macraven

Lynne our weather is crazy too
Storms last night and more rain today

Hope you get sunshine real soon!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, and the humid sunshine is to be this weekend, Mac.  Hope you get some blue skies soon too.  

Looking forward to the weekend, and yay for me, as lazy Friday, but will keep alarm on, as older one has to be at work close to sunrise time tomorrow. I’ll be a nice mom and ensure he’s up in time.

Lunchtime walk was nice. Seems the road workers are having their lunchtime, as was quiet, and just warm enough not sweating. And boo, sunglasses not needed, that cloud cover is thick. Noon weather report shows weather radar showing we will be having a red and yellow colored line of storms hitting around 5 to 7 pm tonight, where I am. Dinner thunderstorms show. Yay? And dinner, hmm, thinking chicken and rice and toss whatever vegetables I can find, in there too. Add some sauce, and will end as a one pot meal. Sounds good to me. Will see what the family vote is as dinner time approaches. 


Hope all are having that totally terrific Thursday.


----------



## keishashadow

J'aime Paris said:


> DD wishes you the best at the dentist!



Lol thanks . Tell her good luck on the tan!   

I was moved to wednesday, dentist had family emergency, no problemo


schumigirl said:


> Tom w


Glad to hear u came thru the 2nd vaccine well


cam757 said:


> The Velocicoaster is a great ride! Very smooth and the wait time is really not too bad. Not nearly what it was with Hagrid when it opened.


I’m still teetering on that raptor fence


cam757 said:


> I sent DH to the store yesterday for some lettuce and he came back with a 12 pack of White Claw


I wanted to like it since it seems everyone else does. I get a sharp aftertaste for some reason


Charade67 said:


> I added up all of our food expenses today and we only went $12 over the budget I had loosely set. I feel pretty good about that.


Whoa, how often does that happen to anybody? Good for you


schumigirl said:


> Loved the weird and wonderful zombie movie Janet suggested.....it was a good old hoot to watch. Not my usual kind of movie I have to admit, but it was good.


Seriously, wicked good...Army of the Dead



J'aime Paris said:


> Did a thin


No idea that store carried them, we skipped the disney store last trip as line waaay too long. 

Ok, where the picture sista? Lol


macraven said:


> I’m already booked and pro


Things have been changing so rapidly, just a day here or there & the AP rates disappear.  Have been checking multiple times a day.  Now, only club my dates at PBH, still that one is less than HRH GV.  

Funny how PBH, which used to be the most expensive for years is often now the cheapest.   There were some uncomplimentary reports of service when the resort first opened earlier this year.  Same as most other properties, usually settle down in a month or so once staffed adequately & new employees properly trained.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, seems priced closest to my stay 3rd week in September is PBH, but mine made many months ago, is at RPR, for about 400 less than AP rate at PBH.  Still toying with do I do Disney or stay the next week at SF.  The AP rate at SF is good right now, for that week.  I really like SF.  But haven’t been to Disney in 2 years, and can get a military ticket, though have an AP at the Dark Side.  Hmm, have to see how much the mouse hotel is. 

Waiting out the storm, got very dark out.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> But haven’t been to Disney in 2 years, and can get a military ticket, though have an AP at the Dark Side. Hmm, have to see how much the mouse hotel is.


Wait till u see the rates at WDW for the values & moderates-which are often in same ballpark as on-site U deluxe.    It’s unbelievable how they’ve risen even with discounts including APH 

don’t forget u now need reservations to enter WDW parks. Closer u get to the 50th on 10/2, crazier it’s going to get


----------



## emcarle27

I couldn't find another place to post this so I figured I'd throw it out here.

How many pairs of sneakers do people pack for Disney? I was just going to pack one but now second guessing myself over here LOL


----------



## keishashadow

emcarle27 said:


> How many pairs of sneakers do people pack for Disney?


One,  plus pair of keen & croc sandals along with a pair of dress sandals  if water parks, then a pair of keen’s version makes the trip. That cement gets hot!

Don’t ask how many purses & Fanny packs I take

in all seriousness IMO it’s best to trade off shoes every day

Good question, curious, who’s up next to share?


----------



## macraven

I have the shoes I wear at time of travel and a back up canvas shoe in case it rains

I’m not a shoe person and only have those two

keisha on the other hand .......
She has shoes


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Oh I hope The Palm doesn`t disappoint tonight! Fingers crossed........
> 
> Sorry the DS meals was a fail, I`ve never heard of that place......but sounds like a lovely trip so far and the girls yes, they`ll be brown as berries soon. You`ve managed quite a lot in your time, and yes would love to see your purchase.....
> 
> Foot is improving, another couple of weeks before I get a proper shoe on.....I`m doing as I`m told......lol.....it does happen now and again! And yes, seabass was gorgeous.
> 
> Have fun tonight......


Palm was wonderful as always!  Will put details on bottom of this post. 



emcarle27 said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> I didn't buy EP for Universal/IOA, mostly because it's just me and I have two full days. We'll know next week if I regret that decision.
> 
> Interesting about Disney Springs.
> 
> My fiance keeps saying Disney could follow Universal's guidelines about masks before we get there or while we're there and I told him, don't hold your breath sweetheart. LOL Honestly, I'm okay with wearing them inside, ect. I'm just happy we won't have to wear them outdoors while we're there (other than the ride ques ect)


You can purchase them here at UO if you decide you need them. 
Lines at food/beverage carts have been unlike anything I’ve seen in prior trips. So long that they spill into the crowded foot traffic.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally getting a chance to stop in!!!!
> 
> Had a busy weekend with a shift on Sunday.  Saturday was finishing up some shopping and the start of getting things ready for the big grad party here this weekend.  Then add to that, Dh decided that he needed to take a drive by and look at the new ford trucks....and I'm sure you know what that lead to  . Of alllllllllll the times for his to decide that maybe now is the time to trade in a vehicle then buy a new one
> 
> Needless to say, even with the shortage of ford trucks, and the hot used truck market in the US (you guys are buying our used vehicles at such a high price we are crazy not to trade them in and buy new ones lol)  he was able to find the truck he wanted.  There is a shortage here as well for vehicles with covid, shortage of chips for the new vehicles etc etc etc.  Hopefully next weekend, we will be picking up the new truck and get an extra visit to see the kids as well.
> 
> My to do list is long yet to get ready for my parents arriving tomorrow.  Tonight is grocery shopping, cleaning a few corners in the house and yard yet.
> 
> OH...gotta order the grad pictures yet today, pick up his dress pants that we had hemmed and one other stop to pick up some cards yet today.  I guess the list got a little longer lol
> 
> Have a great day, and stay healthy Hommies!!!!!


New trucks are the best!  DH is also a truck lover. 
Best of luck with the grad party!



Charade67 said:


> I think this vacation really did a number on me and I am still recovering. I came home from work today, fell asleep, napped for a little while, woke up for a little while, fell asleep again. I'm now mostly awake and waiting for dh to get home from his class so we can have a late dinner.
> 
> Work has been busy, but on the bright side, we are having a meeting on Friday about our new telephone system.
> 
> Yes, it was a good trip despite being so hot. I hope it is cooler in October.
> 
> Thankfully my flight home for my next trip isn't until 10:00.
> 
> Still a nice walk. I think we walked between 5-7 miles each day at Disney.
> 
> Lots of water and sunscreen. Hopefully you will get some nice breezes like we had last week.
> 
> Sorry to hear that. We ate at Maria & Enzo's which was decent, and Raglan Road which was excellent.
> 
> I love their Disney bags, but can't bring myself to pay their prices. Please post a picture.
> 
> We were hoping that Disney would drop them completely while we were there, but no such luck. We took mask lanyards with us which were great for  the on/off convenience.
> 
> I booked a room at Sapphire Falls. I was too late to get the cheaper, standard room, so I have a pool view.
> 
> 
> I had no idea there was a truck shortage.  Some of the things we are having shortages on now seem so weird and random.
> Congrats to the graduate.
> 
> While we were at Disney I was joking that we should go back when B graduates and I would get her a shirt that says "From the tassel to the castle". SHe loved the idea. I don't think I want to go back to WDW in May again. Maybe we should go back to Disneyland instead.  Hmm........


Picture fail....cannot figure it out on my phone. But sadly heading home tomorrow. A picture will then follow!



macraven said:


> Charade now that you are back home, you can leave our porch light on for the late night posters
> 
> Glad you had a great vacation.
> 
> Why is it that vacations seem to take a long time to begin but then fly by quickly while you are in Orlando?


Truth!!



schumigirl said:


> LG......When do you leave for your NY trip? I think it`s this month you said........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a busy time Pumpkin......good luck with choosing a truck!
> 
> Hope you have a lovely visit with your parents, i`m sure you`ll have a lovely time....and yep, those lists seem to get longer and longer all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does sometimes take a while to catch up when we get home too. Yes, it`s so easy to rag up the miles when you`re just walking around, even the parks alone can add up. We were surprised after I got the Garmin watch to see how many steps we were taking in a day.
> 
> Like the shirt idea, and yes, Disneyland sounds a good place to celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine is out again this morning, beautiful day ahead again and warm, well warm for us over here. And good weather ahead for the next couple of weeks too.
> 
> Heading to do some shopping with a friend this morning, she asked me to join her and look for some new clothes. I don`t usually like clothes shopping especially for someone else, but it`ll be fun. And she`s quite decisive, not one to keep going back and forward. Then grocery delivery around lunchtime, and may walk this afternoon, or not.
> 
> Food is easy today, poached egg for breakfast, crab salad for lunch and everyone wants fish and chips from the chippie tonight....so no cooking Thursday, sounds good to me.
> 
> And I`ve been enjoying helping a relative in America prepare for their first onsite stay at Universal in July. Got them set up at RP and they are so looking forward to it.....I think I have bored them silly with all the details and how much they`ll love it and some offsite places I know they`ll enjoy too.
> 
> But, first pot of tea all to myself........just a small one though......we need a teapot smilie......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Thirsty Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Nice of you to help a friend out!  You’re a good sport Carole!



emcarle27 said:


> Good morning! Pre-trip excitement must have set it because I was up at 5:30am today, almost two hours before my alarm.
> 
> 3 days till our trip!


Yay for you!!!

We leave for home tomorrow, boo hoo for us!



Lynne G said:


> Oh you will certainly get a smile from me for the mention of tea, Schumi.  Hope you enjoyed shopping with your friend and are grocery shopping now.  Yep, our little get away is soon.
> 
> Ah yes, another not bright early morning that looks like it could be also be just before sunset. Thick clouds cover, but warmer. Last night, late, I asked, did someone turn on the AC? Was running, I could hear it. No answer, but a quick look at thermostat, yep. And is warmer, 63 degrees out right now on this rainy weather day. And while still a 20 degree jump, as 80 is the high, we have morning and afternoon chances of seeing rain. So that cloud cover will turn into rain clouds. Sigh. But at least the house feels dry and a bit cool. No matter, shorts are on, and tea in my hand.
> 
> And welcome to the early crew Emc. Yeah, most week days you will see this early bird up, as I start working in the early hours. My alarm goes off at 4:30 am. I have not changed it even though I need not commute again yet. Does give me a little more time to get ready, that don’t generally enjoy as moving faster when commuting. Yay to your countdown end being so close.
> 
> And so, stay thirsty homies. It’s a Thursday, and I guess I should not complain about the rain. Our plants and trees need that wet. And our Friday is predicted to be stormy too. But Mother Nature is finally kind, our weekend is predicted to be wall to wall sun with high temps around 90. That surely deserves a WOOT! Much better weather this coming weekend. Last weekend, in the 50’s, and very rainy and wet. This weekend, 90’s , and lots of sun. Yes, a 40 degree change between weekends. This hot weather loving homie knows which one I am totally going to enjoy. Woot!
> 
> Okay, time to refill from my large teapot.  Yeah, it’s only me, but I do enjoy drinking tea most of the day.  If little one makes coffee, I may have a cup of that. But since she is still that lazy college kid, as summer camp does not start for a few more weeks, any offer of coffee will most likely not be until around lunchtime.  Hence, I will have a number of tea refills this morning.  And time to see what for breakfast.  Our quick grocery stop to purchase steak the other day, included picking up a pack of eggs.  Hmm, a quick scramble of them. Yep, could be an egg breakfast.
> 
> A Totally Terrific Thirsty Thursday homies.


According to my DH, we will be bringing Florida temps back to WI. Big warm up and will likely take the boat out on Sunday



schumigirl said:


> 3 days will fly past emcarli.......it’s always such an exciting time just before a trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice your trip is so close. And your weather is warming up nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up with bacon and not eggs for breakfast, made a bacon sandwich each in the end......weren’t feeling like eggs.
> 
> Had a lovely morning shopping in the end, only a couple of hours as we managed to get her sorted pretty quickly and she got some lovely items.
> 
> Did wander into the Skechers outlet and managed to pick up 2 pairs of sandals for me.......quite awkward with the foot, but managed it, they’re very pretty.
> 
> Almost lunchtime.....stopped off at one of the local fresh fish places to pick up some fresh crab, and groceries due in around half an hour. Just had a txt saying they’re on their way. We never order fresh produce from them, so I can make us up lunch without waiting. I always check through the crab for any shell, just in case.
> 
> Then we’ll decide what to do this afternoon.........sun has disappeared but it’s quite warm outside.


New shoes are as nice as a new purse!  Even better if you get both!!



Lynne G said:


> Oh joy.  Phone just flashed, extreme weather watch for next 24 hours.  Rocking and rolling in the skies. High winds warnings too.  Eh, as long as I’m inside, the lightning not as bad as last time, and no damage or loss of power, I’m good with the storms a coming.
> 
> End of this weather update.
> 
> Hope Paris is having fun today.


Great time!  Thanks for the shout out!  Will add details below. 



keishashadow said:


> Lol thanks . Tell her good luck on the tan!
> 
> I was moved to wednesday, dentist had family emergency, no problemo
> 
> Glad to hear u came thru the 2nd vaccine well
> 
> I’m still teetering on that raptor fence
> 
> I wanted to like it since it seems everyone else does. I get a sharp aftertaste for some reason
> 
> Whoa, how often does that happen to anybody? Good for you
> 
> Seriously, wicked good...Army of the Dead
> 
> 
> No idea that store carried them, we skipped the disney store last trip as line waaay too long.
> 
> Ok, where the picture sista? Lol
> 
> Things have been changing so rapidly, just a day here or there & the AP rates disappear.  Have been checking multiple times a day.  Now, only club my dates at PBH, still that one is less than HRH GV.
> 
> Funny how PBH, which used to be the most expensive for years is often now the cheapest.   There were some uncomplimentary reports of service when the resort first opened earlier this year.  Same as most other properties, usually settle down in a month or so once staffed adequately & new employees properly trained.


Girls are tanning well!  
picture fail for me...



I tried several times last night and cannot figure out how to post a picture with my phone. Sadly we leave tomorrow, so I will get a purse pix up soon. 
And a few other as well.

Also, the girls each got a cute purse too!  DD found one at Michael Kors and friend got one at Kate Spade. We were showing them off at the Palm restaurant last night.

The Palm restaurant was a great meal!!
We all had the lobster bisque for starters. And each ordered a filet for our entrees. Added the green beans with pancetta and pine nuts for a side. Yum!!!
I had noted the grad celebration when making the reservation, so our sever made sure to bring the girls a fun dessert to celebrate!  

We decided to head over to Citywalk after to walk off a few thousand calories, lol!
I wanted to get my mom a thank you gift for pup sitting. And the girls wanted to soak up some nightlife. 

Today was spent at both parks, finishing the few rides we hadn’t gotten on yet. We also managed another ride on Hagrids and Velocicoaster too!  So incredibly fun!!!!
We had lunch at Finnegans. Shepard’s pie, Reuben sandwich and fish n chips. We all left quite satisfied and ready to hit more rides.

A bit more shopping...had to get an ornament (or two) to commemorate the trip. A must every time. 
Then back to the hotel to chill and shower.

Going over to Sapphire Falls for drinks and apps at Strong Water Tabern soon!!!!!!!


----------



## J'aime Paris

emcarle27 said:


> I couldn't find another place to post this so I figured I'd throw it out here.
> 
> How many pairs of sneakers do people pack for Disney? I was just going to pack one but now second guessing myself over here LOL


I brought 2 pair of tennis shoes. They take forever to dry if caught in the rain. 
also brought my Chacos, a pair of flip flops and 2 pair of sandals that go with dresses.


----------



## Lynne G

Paris, if u have an iPhone, tap on the attach files button at bottom of your typing.  It should say as first choice “photo library”.  If you click on that choice, it should take you to  your camera roll of your phone.  Touch on a picture or pictures you want to post and they should have a check mark on them, then hit the Add button at top of your picture screen, it should add the pictures.  Then you can choose between thumbnail or full image.  I always pick full image as I like to see it large. Like this little guy from our Zoo trip:


----------



## Lynne G

Anyway, posted too fast.  Hope that helps ya, Paris.  And glad you enjoyed your Palm meal.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and I take two pairs of my well worn sneakers, and my very comfy flip flops.  That’s it.  I feel like wherever I go, I’m fine with my sneakers.  I do bring a nice pair of slacks and blouse, if I decide to dine at a nicer restaurant.  Otherwise, I stay in my casual clothes.  I tend to want to be very comfy when I’m on vacation.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Another busy day today. I stayed at work almost 2 hours past my normal time. I probably spent half the day dealing with a Medicare/Medicaid issue. Tomorrow we have an informational meeting about the new phone system, Yay!



schumigirl said:


> Heading to do some shopping with a friend this morning, she asked me to join her and look for some new clothes. I don`t usually like clothes shopping especially for someone else, but it`ll be fun. And she`s quite decisive, not one to keep going back and forward.


 I used to enjoy shopping for B when she was little, It's not so fun now that she has her own opinions.  Dh tends to be an indecisive shopper. I don't like shopping with him. 



emcarle27 said:


> Good morning! Pre-trip excitement must have set it because I was up at 5:30am today, almost two hours before my alarm.


I often wake up too early even when I am not going on a trip. 7:30 is my usual wake up time too. 



keishashadow said:


> we skipped the disney store last trip as line waaay too long.


We went to the big Disney store in Disney Springs. The line was  too long and the store too crowded. I will give them credit for keeping the checkout lime moving well though. 



Lynne G said:


> Still toying with do I do Disney or stay the next week at SF. The AP rate at SF is good right now, for that week. I really like SF. But haven’t been to Disney in 2 years, and can get a military ticket, though have an AP at the Dark Side. Hmm, have to see how much the mouse hotel is.


If you decide on SF you can drop by and see me if you are there from October 1-4.



emcarle27 said:


> I couldn't find another place to post this so I figured I'd throw it out here.
> 
> How many pairs of sneakers do people pack for Disney? I was just going to pack one but now second guessing myself over here LOL


I usually take 2 so I can switch out. This last time I got a blister has couldn't wear the sneakers. I cam home with a pair of Crocs. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Picture fail....cannot figure it out on my phone.


 What kind of phone do you have?



J'aime Paris said:


> A bit more shopping...had to get an ornament (or two) to commemorate the trip. A must every time.


 I have a bit of an ornament addiction. I managed not to buy any on this last trip. I think that's a first for me. 

I need to find something to do. Dh has found football on TV. I think it's called a spring league.  I think he would watch Pop Warner if they televised it.


----------



## macraven

I understand what it is like to have tv sports on all the time, charade

For me being out numbered with 4 sons and a husband, I survived by buying a small tv for the bedroom ....


----------



## Charade67

The most annoying thing is he will turn on the TV and then promptly fall asleep. He wakes up if I try to change the channel.


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

Someone forgot to put the night light on ...


not naming names.....


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> One,  plus pair of keen & croc sandals along with a pair of dress sandals  if water parks, then a pair of keen’s version makes the trip. That cement gets hot!
> 
> Don’t ask how many purses & Fanny packs I take
> 
> in all seriousness IMO it’s best to trade off shoes every day
> 
> Good question, curious, who’s up next to share?




I haven`t seen Keens anywhere to give them a try, I could just order a pair and give them a go, but I do like to try shoes/sandals on. 

We can`t try clothes on yet in stores but places like Skechers do let you try on items......no consistency in the rules it seems.






emcarle27 said:


> I couldn't find another place to post this so I figured I'd throw it out here.
> 
> How many pairs of sneakers do people pack for Disney? I was just going to pack one but now second guessing myself over here LOL



2 pairs of trainers (sneakers) 3 pairs of sandals and a dressy pair of shoes. We do stay for longer visits though. Like Janet suggested, I do change my footwear often for comfort.






J'aime Paris said:


> Palm was wonderful as always!  Will put details on bottom of this post.
> 
> 
> You can purchase them here at UO if you decide you need them.
> Lines at food/beverage carts have been unlike anything I’ve seen in prior trips. So long that they spill into the crowded foot traffic.
> 
> 
> New trucks are the best!  DH is also a truck lover.
> Best of luck with the grad party!
> 
> 
> Picture fail....cannot figure it out on my phone. But sadly heading home tomorrow. A picture will then follow!
> 
> 
> Truth!!
> 
> 
> Nice of you to help a friend out!  You’re a good sport Carole!
> 
> 
> Yay for you!!!
> 
> We leave for home tomorrow, boo hoo for us!
> 
> 
> According to my DH, we will be bringing Florida temps back to WI. Big warm up and will likely take the boat out on Sunday
> 
> 
> New shoes are as nice as a new purse!  Even better if you get both!!
> 
> 
> Great time!  Thanks for the shout out!  Will add details below.
> 
> 
> Girls are tanning well!
> picture fail for me...
> 
> 
> 
> I tried several times last night and cannot figure out how to post a picture with my phone. Sadly we leave tomorrow, so I will get a purse pix up soon.
> And a few other as well.
> 
> Also, the girls each got a cute purse too!  DD found one at Michael Kors and friend got one at Kate Spade. We were showing them off at the Palm restaurant last night.
> 
> The Palm restaurant was a great meal!!
> We all had the lobster bisque for starters. And each ordered a filet for our entrees. Added the green beans with pancetta and pine nuts for a side. Yum!!!
> I had noted the grad celebration when making the reservation, so our sever made sure to bring the girls a fun dessert to celebrate!
> 
> We decided to head over to Citywalk after to walk off a few thousand calories, lol!
> I wanted to get my mom a thank you gift for pup sitting. And the girls wanted to soak up some nightlife.
> 
> Today was spent at both parks, finishing the few rides we hadn’t gotten on yet. We also managed another ride on Hagrids and Velocicoaster too!  So incredibly fun!!!!
> We had lunch at Finnegans. Shepard’s pie, Reuben sandwich and fish n chips. We all left quite satisfied and ready to hit more rides.
> 
> A bit more shopping...had to get an ornament (or two) to commemorate the trip. A must every time.
> Then back to the hotel to chill and shower.
> 
> Going over to Sapphire Falls for drinks and apps at Strong Water Tabern soon!!!!!!!




Yes, I got extra bonus friend points as she knows I hate shopping for others, but she asked so nicely......lol.......the purses sound like they were a big success too....did you get anything per chance Lori.......

I`m so glad The Palm was as good as it usually is! And hope you all enjoyed Strong Water.....well, I know you did for sure!!!

Enjoy your last hours, can`t believe you go home today! But, so happy it`s been such a wonderful trip and hope you got your mum something she`ll love.






Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Another busy day today. I stayed at work almost 2 hours past my normal time. I probably spent half the day dealing with a Medicare/Medicaid issue. Tomorrow we have an informational meeting about the new phone system, Yay!
> 
> I used to enjoy shopping for B when she was little, It's not so fun now that she has her own opinions.  Dh tends to be an indecisive shopper. I don't like shopping with him.
> 
> I often wake up too early even when I am not going on a trip. 7:30 is my usual wake up time too.
> 
> 
> We went to the big Disney store in Disney Springs. The line was  too long and the store too crowded. I will give them credit for keeping the checkout lime moving well though.
> 
> If you decide on SF you can drop by and see me if you are there from October 1-4.
> 
> I usually take 2 so I can switch out. This last time I got a blister has couldn't wear the sneakers. I cam home with a pair of Crocs.
> 
> What kind of phone do you have?
> 
> I have a bit of an ornament addiction. I managed not to buy any on this last trip. I think that's a first for me.
> 
> I need to find something to do. Dh has found football on TV. I think it's called a spring league.  I think he would watch Pop Warner if they televised it.



My two were always easy to shop for .....that`ll be fine were words I heard often. I was so glad we had a son who was never into designer labels nor fussy with clothes.

Hope the new phone system meeting is a success. And hope the blister is healed now.





Charade67 said:


> The most annoying thing is he will turn on the TV and then promptly fall asleep. He wakes up if I try to change the channel.



Oh no! Not in this house.....if you fall asleep and something is on the other doesn`t like....channel gets changed, no arguments. Although we do have a load of tv`s in this house, but still the same rule applies.......

The one tv no one else ever looks at never mind touches, is in the laundry room. It`s just a small one, about 25" I think and I don`t think anyone else has ever even switched it on surprisingly enough...I think it`s where it is!!






Fish and chips were so good last night. It`s national fish and chip day today, so everywhere will be mobbed, especially the ones along the seafront with weather being decent, so thought best to avoid tonight.

Car is going in for it`s non essential, in between services service...... Yep, money grab as far as I can see, but hey ho.....you play the game. Hoping it`s a nice courtesy car we get......don`t want a little 2 seater, which I know are really cool.....yep, regular one will do fine.

And while we`re at that showroom, will pop into a few places we haven`t been to since we were last there.

Weather looks ok today, but next week looks evern warmer and sunnier.

Thinking bbq tonight again, just the two of us so everything can be spicy! 

Bacon up in a couple of hours though, bit too early yet for food. 




























Have a wonderful and happy Friday











​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh am I in time for bacon, Schumi?  Nice you have good weather, and enjoy trip to car garage, and hope you received a nice loaner while yours is being worked on.  

Ah yes, that last day of still no bright start to our day. But you know the heat wave is coming soon, as already 70 degrees out. Morning weather news guy said we will be doing that rocking and rolling in the late afternoon, and will be oh so muggy, with so moist air, so no wonder it will fire up a thunderstorm. Though with an 80 degree high today, no start of the heat wave. But a big WOOT, as Saturday, Sunday and Monday will all have highs above 90. Heat wave, hello! Saturday will be the winner, with low humidity and lots of sun. Sunday will have such sticky weather, the feel like will be in the high 90’s. Should be a good pool day, and I need to ask sister if I okay to swing by on Sunday.

And so, up before the sunrise, as DH did not have a good sleep the night before, so went to bed early last night. Yeah, we were up 1/2 hour before the alarm went off. Sigh. He wanted to be screen viewing for a few hours this morning, as his schedule is so much more flexible then I could do in my place. Then he’s going to mow his mom’s grass this afternoon, hoping to beat the rain. He mowed our grass last afternoon, and yep, the grass got a good watering a few hours after that. Hehe, little one texted me, from her bedroom, did you hear the thunder? Why yes I did. While West of our City got a lightning show, we had some booming thunder, some heavy downpours, but no light show for us. The last night’s storm poured 2 to 2 and a half inches of rain, an hour. Very wet streets as the downpours gave the storm drains a workout. That’s what the most chance of threat from that storm line that roared through. Flooding. While did hear the fire whistle blow not much after the storm moved on, did not smell smoke, and nothing was on the last late night local news, so I guess it was nothing newsworthy. And that’s a good thing.

As older one was is now up, a working kid now. Yay! Told him he needs to take a rain coat, as won’t need it until later in the day, but he’s working a full day, so a late dinner we will have. I will wait to start dinner when I hear he’s done and waking to his car. I know he will be hungry, as while they provide lunch, it will be a long after lunch time for him.

And so, as DH got me up early, decided to make eggs, this time with almost stale matzo I found in the pantry. Enjoyed a matzo fry, and fried up a ham steak that was sitting in the refrigerator. And yes, the tea pot was the first on the stove. Just means I’ll be ready for brunch or a late breakfast with little one. She wants to go out for breakfast, but I know that means closer to lunch time, so the early breakfast will have been many hours before she’s ready to go. I will certainly be hungry, and look forward to tasty pancakes with lemon curd and good coffee. Mid day carbs, oh yes, please. Then some more grocery shopping, as with a short week coming up, stocking the pantry, so lots will be available that the men can eat while we are gone. I will do some produce and meat shopping just before we leave. And both have no issue grocery shopping if they need to. Plus, more that I’m hoping some will be left as we will be back around dinner time. Nice to be able to grocery shop on a week day. Should be less crowded this afternoon. Hope we come home before the rain starts. Thus, the mom alarm will start in a few hours.

Finally, yay, yay, yay. Fabulous Friday to the homies. And a big Woot! The weekend starts soon, today for me.


----------



## keishashadow

Starting to wonder if I missed a national holiday yesterday, no mail delivery or garbage pickup.  

Funny last evening, live on dead end street. Accordingly, very little traffic.  Other than the night before trash day, when the pickers go thru our garbage.  Don’t mind except for when they are sloppy about it.  Many seem to go for the heavy, recycling stuff.  We aren’t expected sort our garbage here as so rural.

Anyway, My security system kept going off re traffic every 5 or 10 minutes, finally got up to investigate.  Was an old, beat truck that had a man & woman inside who were intrigued by the multiple xtra large dumpsters up & down the street.  

They are in place for the demo of the haunted house across the way.  Taking forever, as they found asbestos. New demo team was called in to comply with regulations, including using different sort of dumpsters.  

Slow going, everything gets sprayed down.  Guys in hazmat suits, etc. Appears they stack very small layers of materials in the larger dumpsters.  (Thank you to my cameras for the view lol). Whole thing covered in large plastic sheets, then secured with large tie downs while it awaits to be hauled away.   

The idiots eventually decided to climb upon an ancient refrigerator sitting in their truck bed that they must’ve picked up somewhere.   Let the dumpster diving commence.  Meanwhile, everything is prominently posted hazardous waste, no trespassing, violators will be prosecuted etc.

911, what is your emergency?  Interesting explaining that one.  Not happy they likely caused the asbestos to go airborne   After finding out the site will sit vacant for a week, along with dumpster.



Charade67 said:


> probably spent half the day dealing with a Medicare/Medicaid issue. Tomorrow we have an informational meeting about the new phone system, Yay!



Isn’t it great to come back to work to a full desk


Charade67 said:


> We went to the big Disney store in Disney Springs. The line was too long and the store too crowded. I will give them credit for keeping the checkout lime moving well though.



True, the other times there since the pandemic, once inside the store, plenty of registers staffed


schumigirl said:


> I haven`t seen Keens anywhere to give them a try, I could just order a pair and give them a go, but I do like to try shoes/sandals on.


Absolutely.  They several styles available.  I go with the clunky ones.  Will say, the most comfortable shoes I’ve worn but, oh so ugly.   There make a more refined mary-jane type style that appears to have a good amount of support too


Lynne G said:


> And so, as DH got me up early, decided to make eggs, this time with almost stale matzo I found in the pantry. Enjoyed a matzo fry,


Don’t think i’ve eaten matzo, not even crushed version for breading.  Am i correct in assuming it’s unseasoned?


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, it’s like an unleavened salted cracker.  I do only buy matzo that is salted.  And rarely make matzo balls, just eat it with soft butter smeared on it.  Salted butter, too.  That’s the only seasoning. I’ve also been known to dip it in chocolate too.  Matzo fry is what you usually do with the matzo that tends to get stale after awhile. Don’t grind it, just chop into smallish pieces.  When I open the box, I put the matzo sheets in a zip plastic bag. Does help with the freshness. Eeek to your dumper divers.  Who wants that kind of garbage. Yeah, the issue is once broken into, airborne is the threat.  Hehe, haunted house.  All our houses on our cul de sac are exactly the same, or at least mostly the same.  Some have additions, and a few have different front windows. The effect of quick building in the suburbs for the world war ll military men coming home and then having families. I guess you will some day have a new house neighbor.  

Hehe, DH asked little one if she is moving off her bed yet.  I didn’t hear a response.  I assume that is good, as foul language or annoyance sounds usually is the response.  He really thinks she will get up and make coffee for him.  Fat chance.  LoL So off I go to make some coffee. And refill my tea cup.


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, you are right, those Mickey prices are scary, let alone with my military discount not being any better.  So sigh, a skip this coming trip.  May do in January, as both kids don’t start back for weeks after the new year start. Off to hope SF still priced good or even better.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Starting to wonder if I missed a national holiday yesterday, no mail delivery or garbage pickup.
> 
> Funny last evening, live on dead end street. Accordingly, very little traffic.  Other than the night before trash day, when the pickers go thru our garbage.  Don’t mind except for when they are sloppy about it.  Many seem to go for the heavy, recycling stuff.  We aren’t expected sort our garbage here as so rural.
> 
> Anyway, My security system kept going off re traffic every 5 or 10 minutes, finally got up to investigate.  Was an old, beat truck that had a man & woman inside who were intrigued by the multiple xtra large dumpsters up & down the street.
> 
> They are in place for the demo of the haunted house across the way.  Taking forever, as they found asbestos. New demo team was called in to comply with regulations, including using different sort of dumpsters.
> 
> Slow going, everything gets sprayed down.  Guys in hazmat suits, etc. Appears they stack very small layers of materials in the larger dumpsters.  (Thank you to my cameras for the view lol). Whole thing covered in large plastic sheets, then secured with large tie downs while it awaits to be hauled away.
> 
> The idiots eventually decided to climb upon an ancient refrigerator sitting in their truck bed that they must’ve picked up somewhere.   Let the dumpster diving commence.  Meanwhile, everything is prominently posted hazardous waste, no trespassing, violators will be prosecuted etc.
> 
> 911, what is your emergency?  Interesting explaining that one.  Not happy they likely caused the asbestos to go airborne   After finding out the site will sit vacant for a week, along with dumpster.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn’t it great to come back to work to a full desk
> 
> 
> True, the other times there since the pandemic, once inside the store, plenty of registers staffed
> 
> Absolutely.  They several styles available.  I go with the clunky ones.  Will say, the most comfortable shoes I’ve worn but, oh so ugly.   There make a more refined mary-jane type style that appears to have a good amount of support too
> 
> Don’t think i’ve eaten matzo, not even crushed version for breading.  Am i correct in assuming it’s unseasoned?



Crikey! What a weird incident. Although when I read it I wondered why you had a demonstration going on in your quiet street......then I read it again!

I had a look at the Keens site and did have a giggle at the design of a couple of the sandals........





​Yep, I`m happy now to be NOT wearing 6" heels and still be able to smile....... 

You were right about the Skechers sandals, I ended up with a smaller size on both pairs than I usually wear. I was surprised.





Car got clean bill of health, as expected.....I think they glanced at it, and said it was fine and charged us for the experience. Would have been shocked if there was anything wrong with a 2 year old Porsche that gets looked after like it`s a Princess.

Popped into a few places we haven`t been to for a while, and did manage to make a few purchases.

And change of dinner plans, made Thai shredded chicken lettuce parcels and did use a deli bought plum and ginger sauce to go with it, and some crab cakes as we bought some more crab on the way home. They were gorgeous. Doesn`t sound very filling, but they were.

Bottle of red will be enjoyed later........and fancy watching Don`t mess with the Zohan, the only Adam Sandler movie I like or will watch.....don`t find him funny at all, but this is a funny film. Those with delicate dispositions won`t enjoy it......but it`s so funny! 

Gorgeous weather is still going on....and will last longer than we thought


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Charde, I’ll be at SF, checking out on the second.  And woot!  Just reserved that next week, as a wee bit cheaper than first saw.  First time today, 20 dollars higher a night.  Just now, a few dollars cheaper then first saw a couple weeks ago.  You bet I booked.  Will always check, as have some time to do so.  Pool view room.  Yay!   I like SF as much as the other 3 premier ones.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Yay! I like SF as much as the other 3 premier ones.


I like it more than one  If only the FOTL, even if priced in line with the others


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, wish it had the included express pass Keisha, but with a week of having that pass with my RPR, don’t mind not having it for next 5 nights.  I can use single rider, and go to SW, Aquadica, and BGT too, as well as Disney Springs for some Mickey fun.  Have that Platinum SW pass for this year, so might as well take use of it during my SF stay. Still kinda salty the Disney resorts out of my price point.  But we may try in January, if kids want to go.  We’re just not ready to cruise book yet.  And KW will be next year too, as oh my, little one will be 21 next August.  

Ooh nice thunderstorm just rolled by.  Quite the downpour and still can hear thunder.  At least the old and new bird crap washed off my car.


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody   

I had a long post typed out and started to quote a few peeps then my post went poof  

Anyhoo, I'm enjoying a rare 3 days off before a 7 day stretch at work.  

After consulting with Danielle, we decided to add 2 days to our trip (one on both ends) since the airfare was so high it would save us money even with the cost of one night at Pop and HRH.  It was only $123 extra for HRH over SF plus we get 2 days of Express... so it's a win, win in my book 

Our new dates are 9/18 - 9/28...10 glorious nights and I'm happy that we can now possibly meet up with mac since we were going to miss each other this time.



cam757 said:


> I sent DH to the store yesterday for some lettuce and he came back with a 12 pack of White Claw  Never had one and now I see why folks like them so much. Low calories and low carbs and 5% alcohol... whew! When we were at Islands of Adventure last month we past this middle aged couple who were wearing matching tank tops. The tank tops said "Ain't no laws when you're drinking claws".


What flavor did you like the best?  I saw mango, black cherry and raspberry when I looked at the store and couldn't decide which to get...I'm leaning towards mango.

I'm not going to try to restore my other quotes as I'm afraid my post will disappear again....

Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend


----------



## Lynne G

Yay Tink!  I’m coming in on the 19th and leaving the 2nd.  Hope to say hello to ya, if we get the chance.  First week at RPR, second week at SF.  And yay for a couple of days off before having to work the next week. Good to hear from ya.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I had a long post typed out and started to quote a few peeps then my post went poof
> 
> Anyhoo, I'm enjoying a rare 3 days off before a 7 day stretch at work.
> 
> After consulting with Danielle, we decided to add 2 days to our trip (one on both ends) since the airfare was so high it would save us money even with the cost of one night at Pop and HRH.  It was only $123 extra for HRH over SF plus we get 2 days of Express... so it's a win, win in my book
> 
> Our new dates are 9/18 - 9/28...10 glorious nights and I'm happy that we can now possibly meet up with mac since we were going to miss each other this time.
> 
> 
> What flavor did you like the best?  I saw mango, black cherry and raspberry when I looked at the store and couldn't decide which to get...I'm leaning towards mango.
> 
> I'm not going to try to restore my other quotes as I'm afraid my post will disappear again....
> 
> Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend



Excellent news on extending your trip Vicki. If we do make it in September, we do hope to see you all again, Sept 19 seems forever and a day away since we last met up with you and Trey.

Enjoy your days off......and enjoy those white claws!!



Didn‘t watch the movie in the end, keeping it for tomorrow night unless we have a game night.

My friends granddaughter Elise, appeared with her dad earlier, was so good to see her. She lives with her dad most of the time and he is still quite close to his ex mother in law, who is my friend. She is the most adorable little girl who loves minions! Made plans to spend time with them soon.

Trying to watch a Netflix movie The Woman in the Window.....Gary Oldman, Julianne Moore and Amy Adams, but it’s like a remake of Rear Window without the suspense. Might fast forward to the end.

Another glass of wine being poured........


----------



## macraven

Lynne you will still be able to use your ep from RP on that check out day and move to Sfalls 
You’ll get the best from both hotels !


----------



## Lynne G

Yep!  Will certainly take advantage of that Mac.  Waiting to see what HHN prices are.  I guess we all got lucky last year, and had very very good rates via HHN AP rates. And yay for me, as have that BOGO tickets from last year, so two nights for me.  Hoping one will be with your private HHN RIP.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Not much to report today. I've been dealing with an upset stomach which is never fun. I also finally decided to tackle the vacation laundry.
The phone meeting was interesting. It started 30 minutes late because my boss couldn't figure out how to get on. It was literally click on a link. She is really technology challenged. 



schumigirl said:


> And hope the blister is healed now.


The blister has healed, but I decided to wear my Crocs for a few more days. I'm surprised at how many compliments I have gotten on them.



keishashadow said:


> The idiots eventually decided to climb upon an ancient refrigerator sitting in their truck bed that they must’ve picked up somewhere. Let the dumpster diving commence. Meanwhile, everything is prominently posted hazardous waste, no trespassing, violators will be prosecuted etc.


 Wow, that's crazy.Hop they didn't cause too much of a problem. 



Lynne G said:


> Yay, Charde, I’ll be at SF, checking out on the second.


 I'm checking in on the first, so we will just barely have time to say hi to each other. 



Lynne G said:


> Pool view room. Yay! I like SF as much as the other 3 premier ones.


 I have a pool view too. I was hoping for lagoon view, but I guess those went first. 



tink1957 said:


> Our new dates are 9/18 - 9/28...10 glorious nights and I'm happy that we can now possibly meet up with mac since we were going to miss each other this time.


Bummer, I'm going to miss you by 3 days. 

With all the talk lately about sandals I am seriously considering getting a pair. I haven't worn sandals in years. I have no idea what kind to get - Keens, Texas, Skechers, something else? I guess I will try them all and see what is most comfortable.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, I can’t wear crocs or keens as too wide for my foot.  I’d try on several different brands to see what fits you best, Charade.  Well, so far, my flight back is at 8:30 pm, so unless you are coming in late, maybe we could meet for dinner or breakfast or lunch the next day.  At least we are in the same hotel.


----------



## Charade67

Keens might be a good choice for me since I have a wide foot. 

Right now my flight is scheduled to arrive at 3:18 on October 1, so dinner, breakfast or lunch should be fine. I'm open to suggestions for dining. I've only eaten at a few restaurants at Universal.


----------



## Lynne G

I like the full service restaurant in SF, can’t remember the name, though bet Robo remembers, Charade.  Just send me a text when you are settled in.  

Hoping the restaurant month happens this September. Did not last year, but understandable, as many restaurants were not open.

Quiet night. Not much of interest on the tube, but may make it an early night.  So will leave this lovely light on:


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> Our new dates are 9/18 - 9/28...10 glorious nights


Happy for you!


Charade67 said:


> Wow, that's crazy.Hop they didn't cause too much of a problem.


We get to live with the dumpsters sitting thrre until they are retreated.  Date TBD as the company is heavily scheduled I guess


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Not much to report today. I've been dealing with an upset stomach which is never fun. I also finally decided to tackle the vacation laundry.
> The phone meeting was interesting. It started 30 minutes late because my boss couldn't figure out how to get on. It was literally click on a link. She is really technology challenged.
> 
> The blister has healed, but I decided to wear my Crocs for a few more days. I'm surprised at how many compliments I have gotten on them.
> 
> Wow, that's crazy.Hop they didn't cause too much of a problem.
> 
> I'm checking in on the first, so we will just barely have time to say hi to each other.
> 
> I have a pool view too. I was hoping for lagoon view, but I guess those went first.
> 
> Bummer, I'm going to miss you by 3 days.
> 
> With all the talk lately about sandals I am seriously considering getting a pair. I haven't worn sandals in years. I have no idea what kind to get - Keens, Texas, Skechers, something else? I guess I will try them all and see what is most comfortable.




Glad it`s healed though, they are horrible to deal with. 

I think you must be the first person I`ve ever heard say they got a compliment wearing crocs......lol.......




Lynne G said:


> I like the full service restaurant in SF, can’t remember the name, though bet Robo remembers, Charade.



Amatista.




Slept like a log last night, didn`t even wake up to the 2.30am bird song to let us know it`s light! 

This morning heading over to the butcher we went to last week, ordered a prime rib and will pick it up today and cook it tomorrow. It`s maybe not exactly weather for cooking a roast in the oven as it is gorgeous here, but we couldn`t resist when we saw the ones he had last week. 

Tonight is take out though, not sure if it`ll be Thai or pizza.....I would choose Thai, but pizza I`m sure will be the majority vote. 

It is gorgeous today, so I think when we get back from the butcher, we`ll be sitting out in the garden.........and will get all my washing dry......





























Have wonderful Saturday​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, that glorious golden sunrise it was.  Hehe, was up again before the sunrise, as oddly, older one had a very early start to his work.  Made sure he had plenty of suntan lotion. While he gets a nice dark tan, last sunny days he worked, looked dark red around his uncovered neck.  Ah, by the end of the time both kids have worked outside this Summer, they will be so nice looking tan.

So a big WOOT. The start of a heat wave is today. Yay, another day of lazy. The weekend is here, and a Super Sized Saturday to all the homies.

And another woot and yay, will be wearing suntan lotion too, and a hat and shades. Weather guy said this morning, go outside, low humidity and 91 the high. And so we shall. And with tomorrow, our Sunday, is predicted to be that ultra steamy humidity. Yeah the kind that makes you feel like it’s 98 degrees or higher out. Even with the thermometer saying 93. And so, with sister’s please come, and that hot and humid of a day, nothing better than to be by the pool on Sunday. Well, until that very sweaty hot weather fires up another round of thunderstorms later in the afternoon or evening. But if those storms do come, they should be like our downpour dump yesterday afternoon. Right after all we heard was thunder, the sun came blazing out like nothing happened, and within minutes, only some small puddles were the tale it had rained.

So, little one and I want to visit a park today.  We are lucky, there are quite a few nearby parks that have  a nice walking path.  Some are many miles long.  We have so many parks that are owned by the townships, the state, and even a Federal one, all within less than an hour drive, including one within a 15 minute stroll.  And so, with this most perfect weather, why not enjoy the outdoors? And I’m pretty sure I know which park, as there is shopping not too far away from it.  And well, another walk inside an AC blowing mall will be appreciated if we get hot from that outside walking.  And there’s food and drinks there too. If we are walking, I will be wearing my sneakers.  May throw my flip flops in the car.  I for one, seem to toss off my shoes when I can.  So hot feeling feet, will be cooler in flip flops.  And  I don’t mind wearing them if we only are walking in the mall.

Off to refill my tea cup.  And with the second day of lazy starts, a fuller cooked breakfast was had.  I made an omelette with cheese, red peppers and bacon.  House now still smells of bacon.  Yay!  Little one and I finished up the bacon and I made her an egg white plain scramble.  As we are full, time for her to fresher up.  We may go get coffee and I think she needs something at Target.  So off we go on our most happy the weather this Saturday.


----------



## Robo56

Good Saturday morning Sans family 







keishashadow said:


> So thoughtful of you, they will be thrilled. Hint: Have them make reservations for MGM each day of their trip. They can then typically cancel the other days & reschedule for other parks (GS can help them) once they succeed in getting a virtual sport to ride RoTR



Thanks for the information. Son is really looking forward to Star Wars Land.




J'aime Paris said:


> Minions say hi to their biggest fan



Yeah......



J'aime Paris said:


> WE RODE VELOCICOASTER!!!!!!!!
> New favorite ride no question!!
> It was fast!
> It was intense!
> It was smooth!!
> Hope to get the chance to ride it again!



Still thinking on that one........a bit of a wimpo-saurus here...LOL




J'aime Paris said:


> Just finishing lunch at Mythos.



I always have a meal there while on vacation. The theming and the food are very nice.




cam757 said:


> Had a little retail therapy yesterday. It literally was therapy since I was in a bad mood but once I found some clothes that did not look half bad AND fit, I felt so much better.



Retail therapy is the best therapy. 




schumigirl said:


> Well, vaccine had no ill effects this time I`m glad to say.



Great to hear all went well with your second shot. 




emcarle27 said:


> I'm sure I'll melt in Florida (it's a tad bit hotter than here in Mass.) so if I don't return, you'll know why LOL



Lots of water....they offer free ice water in the parks. Plenty of sun screen and nice breaks in air conditioned shops and restaurants.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Of alllllllllll the times for his to decide that maybe now is the time to trade in a vehicle then buy a new one



Congratulations on the new truck . Hope you were able to get all your things on your list accomplished.



J'aime Paris said:


> The Palm restaurant was a great meal!!
> We all had the lobster bisque for starters. And each ordered a filet for our entrees. Added the green beans with pancetta and pine nuts for a side. Yum!!!



Sounds like a delicious meal. We have never been disappointed with our meals at the Palm.




schumigirl said:


> Gorgeous weather is still going on....and will last longer than we thought



So glad to hear your weather is still nice. The sun has a way of making everything better.




tink1957 said:


> After consulting with Danielle, we decided to add 2 days to our trip (one on both ends) since the airfare was so high it would save us money even with the cost of one night at Pop and HRH. It was only $123 extra for HRH over SF plus we get 2 days of Express... so it's a win, win in my book



Great news on being able to extend your vacation Tink. 




Lynne G said:


> I like the full service restaurant in SF, can’t remember the name, though bet Robo remembers, Charade. Just send me a text when you are settled in.



Amitista Cookhouse......still remember the delicious New York strip I had there. 


The   is shining this morning.  We had 2 days of sunshine then 2 days of rain. Yesterday was nice and today looks to be a gorgeous day. 

Our local farmers market opens today and they are also having the Strawberry Festival today. My sister, niece and great-nephew are going to come over and we are going to check that out. 

I have been keeping busy with sunken garden, a few wedding projects and mask making for families upcoming trips. 

Grandson found some time in his busy summer schedule to get away for vacation time. So I booked us a trip to Universal. He is such a sweet grandson. 

It seems like time has flown by. Universal has always been our special vacation spot for my two youngest grandchildren and myself. Now granddaughter is getting married in 21 days and grandson will be a Senior in High in High School this Fall. Time fly’s for sure. Embrace every moment in making memories as it is very precious for sure.

I was going to try and get him over to have a look at Batuu also, but all the reservations for July are booked at Hollywood Studios so that will have to be another time in the future. 

Need to get scootin. 

Have a wonderful Saturday Sans family.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Charade67 said:


> Dinner and a movie tonight.
> 
> View attachment 578661





Lynne G said:


> Mac, I hope it is warm enough.  That rain is to end in the overnight.  Still raining now.  And will be nice to see most of my siblings and their families.  And she does have a heater that heats the pool water.  I’m sure the young kids will be excited to see the pool.  We already prepped most of the food, as makes it easier on my sister.  Sampled some for dinner tonight.  Delicious.
> 
> And yay, for adult trip countdown for Emc. I like being solo in the parks. Can take advantage of single rider line, and I go at my own pace, doing and eating whatever I am in the mood for. Sometimes I meet people, sometimes I don’t. Don’t fret it, many like the freedom of being solo in the parks.
> 
> And so, tired and relaxing.  Older one has our local soccer team on the large tv, loud too.  Will have to tell him to turn it down.  I need more quiet time.  And still will be up early.  My nature.  And feels so wrong. AC and shorts the last week, and pants and had to turn heater today.  To be in low 40’s overnight, and yes, with the rain.  Sigh.  At least evening weather news says a warming up this week, though with a very muggy 80, with thunderstorms chances predicted on Friday.  Ah, another Friday we may be rocking and rolling in the skies again.


I went solo once, and enjoyed it alot.  May try to squeeze another solo trip before my AP expires.



Lynne G said:


> Ooh am I in time for bacon, Schumi?  Nice you have good weather, and enjoy trip to car garage, and hope you received a nice loaner while yours is being worked on.
> 
> Ah yes, that last day of still no bright start to our day. But you know the heat wave is coming soon, as already 70 degrees out. Morning weather news guy said we will be doing that rocking and rolling in the late afternoon, and will be oh so muggy, with so moist air, so no wonder it will fire up a thunderstorm. Though with an 80 degree high today, no start of the heat wave. But a big WOOT, as Saturday, Sunday and Monday will all have highs above 90. Heat wave, hello! Saturday will be the winner, with low humidity and lots of sun. Sunday will have such sticky weather, the feel like will be in the high 90’s. Should be a good pool day, and I need to ask sister if I okay to swing by on Sunday.
> 
> And so, up before the sunrise, as DH did not have a good sleep the night before, so went to bed early last night. Yeah, we were up 1/2 hour before the alarm went off. Sigh. He wanted to be screen viewing for a few hours this morning, as his schedule is so much more flexible then I could do in my place. Then he’s going to mow his mom’s grass this afternoon, hoping to beat the rain. He mowed our grass last afternoon, and yep, the grass got a good watering a few hours after that. Hehe, little one texted me, from her bedroom, did you hear the thunder? Why yes I did. While West of our City got a lightning show, we had some booming thunder, some heavy downpours, but no light show for us. The last night’s storm poured 2 to 2 and a half inches of rain, an hour. Very wet streets as the downpours gave the storm drains a workout. That’s what the most chance of threat from that storm line that roared through. Flooding. While did hear the fire whistle blow not much after the storm moved on, did not smell smoke, and nothing was on the last late night local news, so I guess it was nothing newsworthy. And that’s a good thing.
> 
> As older one was is now up, a working kid now. Yay! Told him he needs to take a rain coat, as won’t need it until later in the day, but he’s working a full day, so a late dinner we will have. I will wait to start dinner when I hear he’s done and waking to his car. I know he will be hungry, as while they provide lunch, it will be a long after lunch time for him.
> 
> And so, as DH got me up early, decided to make eggs, this time with almost stale matzo I found in the pantry. Enjoyed a matzo fry, and fried up a ham steak that was sitting in the refrigerator. And yes, the tea pot was the first on the stove. Just means I’ll be ready for brunch or a late breakfast with little one. She wants to go out for breakfast, but I know that means closer to lunch time, so the early breakfast will have been many hours before she’s ready to go. I will certainly be hungry, and look forward to tasty pancakes with lemon curd and good coffee. Mid day carbs, oh yes, please. Then some more grocery shopping, as with a short week coming up, stocking the pantry, so lots will be available that the men can eat while we are gone. I will do some produce and meat shopping just before we leave. And both have no issue grocery shopping if they need to. Plus, more that I’m hoping some will be left as we will be back around dinner time. Nice to be able to grocery shop on a week day. Should be less crowded this afternoon. Hope we come home before the rain starts. Thus, the mom alarm will start in a few hours.
> 
> Finally, yay, yay, yay. Fabulous Friday to the homies. And a big Woot! The weekend starts soon, today for me.


Matzo crackers with butter is yummy!



keishashadow said:


> Starting to wonder if I missed a national holiday yesterday, no mail delivery or garbage pickup.
> 
> Funny last evening, live on dead end street. Accordingly, very little traffic.  Other than the night before trash day, when the pickers go thru our garbage.  Don’t mind except for when they are sloppy about it.  Many seem to go for the heavy, recycling stuff.  We aren’t expected sort our garbage here as so rural.
> 
> Anyway, My security system kept going off re traffic every 5 or 10 minutes, finally got up to investigate.  Was an old, beat truck that had a man & woman inside who were intrigued by the multiple xtra large dumpsters up & down the street.
> 
> They are in place for the demo of the haunted house across the way.  Taking forever, as they found asbestos. New demo team was called in to comply with regulations, including using different sort of dumpsters.
> 
> Slow going, everything gets sprayed down.  Guys in hazmat suits, etc. Appears they stack very small layers of materials in the larger dumpsters.  (Thank you to my cameras for the view lol). Whole thing covered in large plastic sheets, then secured with large tie downs while it awaits to be hauled away.
> 
> The idiots eventually decided to climb upon an ancient refrigerator sitting in their truck bed that they must’ve picked up somewhere.   Let the dumpster diving commence.  Meanwhile, everything is prominently posted hazardous waste, no trespassing, violators will be prosecuted etc.
> 
> 911, what is your emergency?  Interesting explaining that one.  Not happy they likely caused the asbestos to go airborne   After finding out the site will sit vacant for a week, along with dumpster.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn’t it great to come back to work to a full desk
> 
> 
> True, the other times there since the pandemic, once inside the store, plenty of registers staffed
> 
> Absolutely.  They several styles available.  I go with the clunky ones.  Will say, the most comfortable shoes I’ve worn but, oh so ugly.   There make a more refined mary-jane type style that appears to have a good amount of support too
> 
> Don’t think i’ve eaten matzo, not even crushed version for breading.  Am i correct in assuming it’s unseasoned?


Dumpster divers aren't really a thing by us in the suburbs.  Mostly a city thing I'm told, but I've never witnessed anyone actively diving...



schumigirl said:


> Crikey! What a weird incident. Although when I read it I wondered why you had a demonstration going on in your quiet street......then I read it again!
> 
> I had a look at the Keens site and did have a giggle at the design of a couple of the sandals........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Yep, I`m happy now to be NOT wearing 6" heels and still be able to smile.......
> 
> You were right about the Skechers sandals, I ended up with a smaller size on both pairs than I usually wear. I was surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car got clean bill of health, as expected.....I think they glanced at it, and said it was fine and charged us for the experience. Would have been shocked if there was anything wrong with a 2 year old Porsche that gets looked after like it`s a Princess.
> 
> Popped into a few places we haven`t been to for a while, and did manage to make a few purchases.
> 
> And change of dinner plans, made Thai shredded chicken lettuce parcels and did use a deli bought plum and ginger sauce to go with it, and some crab cakes as we bought some more crab on the way home. They were gorgeous. Doesn`t sound very filling, but they were.
> 
> Bottle of red will be enjoyed later........and fancy watching Don`t mess with the Zohan, the only Adam Sandler movie I like or will watch.....don`t find him funny at all, but this is a funny film. Those with delicate dispositions won`t enjoy it......but it`s so funny!
> 
> Gorgeous weather is still going on....and will last longer than we thought


Don't think I've ever heard of that Adam Sandler film.  We have watched some of his others though



tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I had a long post typed out and started to quote a few peeps then my post went poof
> 
> Anyhoo, I'm enjoying a rare 3 days off before a 7 day stretch at work.
> 
> After consulting with Danielle, we decided to add 2 days to our trip (one on both ends) since the airfare was so high it would save us money even with the cost of one night at Pop and HRH.  It was only $123 extra for HRH over SF plus we get 2 days of Express... so it's a win, win in my book
> 
> Our new dates are 9/18 - 9/28...10 glorious nights and I'm happy that we can now possibly meet up with mac since we were going to miss each other this time.
> 
> 
> What flavor did you like the best?  I saw mango, black cherry and raspberry when I looked at the store and couldn't decide which to get...I'm leaning towards mango.
> 
> I'm not going to try to restore my other quotes as I'm afraid my post will disappear again....
> 
> Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend


A nice, long trip!  How wonderful!!!!  



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Not much to report today. I've been dealing with an upset stomach which is never fun. I also finally decided to tackle the vacation laundry.
> The phone meeting was interesting. It started 30 minutes late because my boss couldn't figure out how to get on. It was literally click on a link. She is really technology challenged.
> 
> The blister has healed, but I decided to wear my Crocs for a few more days. I'm surprised at how many compliments I have gotten on them.
> 
> Wow, that's crazy.Hop they didn't cause too much of a problem.
> 
> I'm checking in on the first, so we will just barely have time to say hi to each other.
> 
> I have a pool view too. I was hoping for lagoon view, but I guess those went first.
> 
> Bummer, I'm going to miss you by 3 days.
> 
> With all the talk lately about sandals I am seriously considering getting a pair. I haven't worn sandals in years. I have no idea what kind to get - Keens, Texas, Skechers, something else? I guess I will try them all and see what is most comfortable.


I think your crocs are pretty great!



schumigirl said:


> Glad it`s healed though, they are horrible to deal with.
> 
> I think you must be the first person I`ve ever heard say they got a compliment wearing crocs......lol.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amatista.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slept like a log last night, didn`t even wake up to the 2.30am bird song to let us know it`s light!
> 
> This morning heading over to the butcher we went to last week, ordered a prime rib and will pick it up today and cook it tomorrow. It`s maybe not exactly weather for cooking a roast in the oven as it is gorgeous here, but we couldn`t resist when we saw the ones he had last week.
> 
> Tonight is take out though, not sure if it`ll be Thai or pizza.....I would choose Thai, but pizza I`m sure will be the majority vote.
> 
> It is gorgeous today, so I think when we get back from the butcher, we`ll be sitting out in the garden.........and will get all my washing dry......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have wonderful Saturday​


Need to go grocery shopping...then will ponder what to eat tonight.  Ate so much on vacation, I should probably skip a couple days, lol!



Lynne G said:


> Yay, that glorious golden sunrise it was.  Hehe, was up again before the sunrise, as oddly, older one had a very early start to his work.  Made sure he had plenty of suntan lotion. While he gets a nice dark tan, last sunny days he worked, looked dark red around his uncovered neck.  Ah, by the end of the time both kids have worked outside this Summer, they will be so nice looking tan.
> 
> So a big WOOT. The start of a heat wave is today. Yay, another day of lazy. The weekend is here, and a Super Sized Saturday to all the homies.
> 
> And another woot and yay, will be wearing suntan lotion too, and a hat and shades. Weather guy said this morning, go outside, low humidity and 91 the high. And so we shall. And with tomorrow, our Sunday, is predicted to be that ultra steamy humidity. Yeah the kind that makes you feel like it’s 98 degrees or higher out. Even with the thermometer saying 93. And so, with sister’s please come, and that hot and humid of a day, nothing better than to be by the pool on Sunday. Well, until that very sweaty hot weather fires up another round of thunderstorms later in the afternoon or evening. But if those storms do come, they should be like our downpour dump yesterday afternoon. Right after all we heard was thunder, the sun came blazing out like nothing happened, and within minutes, only some small puddles were the tale it had rained.
> 
> So, little one and I want to visit a park today.  We are lucky, there are quite a few nearby parks that have  a nice walking path.  Some are many miles long.  We have so many parks that are owned by the townships, the state, and even a Federal one, all within less than an hour drive, including one within a 15 minute stroll.  And so, with this most perfect weather, why not enjoy the outdoors? And I’m pretty sure I know which park, as there is shopping not too far away from it.  And well, another walk inside an AC blowing mall will be appreciated if we get hot from that outside walking.  And there’s food and drinks there too. If we are walking, I will be wearing my sneakers.  May throw my flip flops in the car.  I for one, seem to toss off my shoes when I can.  So hot feeling feet, will be cooler in flip flops.  And  I don’t mind wearing them if we only are walking in the mall.
> 
> Off to refill my tea cup.  And with the second day of lazy starts, a fuller cooked breakfast was had.  I made an omelette with cheese, red peppers and bacon.  House now still smells of bacon.  Yay!  Little one and I finished up the bacon and I made her an egg white plain scramble.  As we are full, time for her to fresher up.  We may go get coffee and I think she needs something at Target.  So off we go on our most happy the weather this Saturday.


I love to walk outside, but when it gets really hot it can be miserable.  I nice AC walk and snacks in a mall sounds like a great substitute!



Robo56 said:


> Good Saturday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 580025
> 
> View attachment 580026
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information. Son is really looking forward to Star Wars Land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah......
> 
> 
> 
> Still thinking on that one........a bit of a wimpo-saurus here...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always have a meal there while on vacation. The theming and the food are very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retail therapy is the best therapy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear all went well with your second shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of water....they offer free ice water in the parks. Plenty of sun screen and nice breaks in air conditioned shops and restaurants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the new truck . Hope you were able to get all your things on your list accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a delicious meal. We have never been disappointed with our meals at the Palm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad to hear your weather is still nice. The sun has a way of making everything better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great news on being able to extend your vacation Tink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amitista Cookhouse......still remember the delicious New York strip I had there.
> 
> 
> The ☀  is shining this morning.  We had 2 days of sunshine then 2 days of rain. Yesterday was nice and today looks to be a gorgeous day.
> 
> Our local farmers market opens today and they are also having the Strawberry Festival today. My sister, niece and great-nephew are going to come over and we are going to check that out.
> 
> I have been keeping busy with sunken garden, a few wedding projects and mask making for families upcoming trips.
> 
> Grandson found some time in his busy summer schedule to get away for vacation time. So I booked us a trip to Universal. He is such a sweet grandson.
> 
> It seems like time has flown by. Universal has always been our special vacation spot for my two youngest grandchildren and myself. Now granddaughter is getting married in 21 days and grandson will be a Senior in High in High School this Fall. Time fly’s for sure. Embrace every moment in making memories as it is very precious for sure.
> 
> I was going to try and get him over to have a look at Batuu also, but all the reservations for July are booked at Hollywood Studios so that will have to be another time in the future.
> 
> Need to get scootin.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday Sans family.
> 
> View attachment 580024


We have a local Strawberry Fest too!  It's quite popular.  They make so many unique food items using strawberries.  Strawberry Brats are a favorite!!





HOME!
Vacation was a success!  The girls had a super time, and that was the goal of the grad trip!
Here are a few photos memories...








We had all this food at StrongWater Tavern!  Went a bit overboard!  We also had Tres Leches cake and the guava and cheese pastries.  But I hit my photo limit in this post.  More trip details later!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Saturday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 580025
> 
> View attachment 580026
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information. Son is really looking forward to Star Wars Land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah......
> 
> 
> 
> Still thinking on that one........a bit of a wimpo-saurus here...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always have a meal there while on vacation. The theming and the food are very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retail therapy is the best therapy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear all went well with your second shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of water....they offer free ice water in the parks. Plenty of sun screen and nice breaks in air conditioned shops and restaurants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the new truck . Hope you were able to get all your things on your list accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a delicious meal. We have never been disappointed with our meals at the Palm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad to hear your weather is still nice. The sun has a way of making everything better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great news on being able to extend your vacation Tink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amitista Cookhouse......still remember the delicious New York strip I had there.
> 
> 
> The ☀  is shining this morning.  We had 2 days of sunshine then 2 days of rain. Yesterday was nice and today looks to be a gorgeous day.
> 
> Our local farmers market opens today and they are also having the Strawberry Festival today. My sister, niece and great-nephew are going to come over and we are going to check that out.
> 
> I have been keeping busy with sunken garden, a few wedding projects and mask making for families upcoming trips.
> 
> Grandson found some time in his busy summer schedule to get away for vacation time. So I booked us a trip to Universal. He is such a sweet grandson.
> 
> It seems like time has flown by. Universal has always been our special vacation spot for my two youngest grandchildren and myself. Now granddaughter is getting married in 21 days and grandson will be a Senior in High in High School this Fall. Time fly’s for sure. Embrace every moment in making memories as it is very precious for sure.
> 
> I was going to try and get him over to have a look at Batuu also, but all the reservations for July are booked at Hollywood Studios so that will have to be another time in the future.
> 
> Need to get scootin.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday Sans family.
> 
> View attachment 580024




Love farmers markets. We could spend hours wandering around them.......Scotland has wonderful strawberries and raspberries, so we plan to enjoy a few later this month.

And glad you got your trip with your grandson sorted Robbie.....that’ll be lovely.

Hope you have a great day......




J'aime Paris said:


> I went solo once, and enjoyed it alot.  May try to squeeze another solo trip before my AP expires.
> 
> 
> Matzo crackers with butter is yummy!
> 
> 
> Dumpster divers aren't really a thing by us in the suburbs.  Mostly a city thing I'm told, but I've never witnessed anyone actively diving...
> 
> 
> Don't think I've ever heard of that Adam Sandler film.  We have watched some of his others though
> 
> 
> A nice, long trip!  How wonderful!!!!
> 
> 
> I think your crocs are pretty great!
> 
> 
> Need to go grocery shopping...then will ponder what to eat tonight.  Ate so much on vacation, I should probably skip a couple days, lol!
> 
> 
> I love to walk outside, but when it gets really hot it can be miserable.  I nice AC walk and snacks in a mall sounds like a great substitute!
> 
> 
> We have a local Strawberry Fest too!  It's quite popular.  They make so many unique food items using strawberries.  Strawberry Brats are a favorite!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOME!
> Vacation was a success!  The girls had a super time, and that was the goal of the grad trip!
> Here are a few photos memories...
> View attachment 580050
> 
> View attachment 580051View attachment 580052View attachment 580053View attachment 580054View attachment 580055
> View attachment 580056
> 
> 
> View attachment 580057View attachment 580058View attachment 580059
> 
> We had all this food at StrongWater Tavern!  Went a bit overboard!  We also had Tres Leches cake and the guava and cheese pastries.  But I hit my photo limit in this post.  More trip details later!



Love the pictures Lori.......you all look so lovely and happy! And love the food pictures too.......Tres Leche is the best!!

Its a funny film, and honestly I can’t abide Adam Sandler, but he is so good in this. 

Nice bags too, they chose well......and yes, looking forward to more pictures.........welcome home 



Got our beautiful rib roast joint earlier, place was so busy I’m glad we had ordered it. We spent some time wandering around as it sits in the most beautiful land with all the animals close by......very tranquil apart from the cars coming and going.

Stopped off to see my friends son new home, he had invited us and it is lovely. Thankfully not a new build, but a very traditional property that will suit them down to the ground. They called it Briarwood, weirdly as they are both a little drawn to old style buildings and one was an asylum of the same name......they thought it apt as his wife is a psychiatrist. They do have a very good sense of humour, if a little wry at times.

Going for Thai tonight after all. Haven’t decided what to have yet, we’ll study the menu later......then finally our Don’t mess with the Zohan movie night. But, been enjoying sitting out in the sun today, it’s been gorgeous.

Although think the farmers around us are busy, or poachers, hearing a lot of gunshots. Wabbit season........lol........

Time for wine...........


----------



## macraven

Lori really enjoyed your pictures!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Trying to catch up! Lovely photos from everyone and lots of trips planned.  Heard a rumour US will not be opening up to UK this year but who knows anymore - things changing daily here.

One friend travelled to France last weekend in a rush to bring back a Pyrenean sheep dog puppy her daughter was waiting for.  Cost £700 for all the tests alone but it is very important to her.  She had breast cancer at 26 and sadly returned at 40.  She is doing really well and competes at top level with her dogs in obedience. My friend had decided she would go with her and they are now self isolating.

We took J & L to meet baby X last night. They have been desperate to meet their cousin.



J and I went to Chester Zoo today and really enjoyed it.  It was very warm so we had lots of drinks in the shade and I was excited to see they are now selling Dole Whip (other Disney fans will appreciate my excitement).  The limited numbers made it one of the best trips we’ve had there.  The new lion enclosure meant we got right up to the sleeping beauties


Apologies my photos are sideways again.

We walked over 6 miles and I did ok in my Converse as all on pathways but not enough give in the soles for much further.

Back to the shoes question I always take trainers, sneakers and sandals.  If a pool holiday add in sliders.

We are eating out tomorrow.  Just a local pub for Sunday evening dinner to finish off the school holidays.

Hope everyone is keeping well and having a good weekend.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Saturday. I am having a productive day. I finished the vacation laundry and am now working on getting my summer clothes out of storage and putting away the winter clothes. Actually, I am taking a break right now because dh is napping in the room where I have clothes stored.

Speaking of clothes, the one thing B wanted to buy at Disney was a Princess Jasmine t-shirt. She was so disappointed because the only ones she could find were for little girls. I looked on the shop Disney website and found this and ordered it for her.






schumigirl said:


> I think you must be the first person I`ve ever heard say they got a compliment wearing crocs......lol.......


I think the compliments aren't so much for the Crocs, but because they are Baby Yoda Crocs.



Robo56 said:


> I was going to try and get him over to have a look at Batuu also, but all the reservations for July are booked at Hollywood Studios so that will have to be another time in the future.


 I suggest going when the temps are cooler. There is very little shade in that area.



J'aime Paris said:


> I went solo once, and enjoyed it alot. May try to squeeze another solo trip before my AP expires.


I'm looking forward to my first solo trip, but is it really solo when I am planning to meet up with other people?



J'aime Paris said:


> I think your crocs are pretty great!


 Thanks!



J'aime Paris said:


> Vacation was a success! The girls had a super time, and that was the goal of the grad trip!
> Here are a few photos memories...


 Great photos. I love the black bag.



schumigirl said:


> Its a funny film, and honestly I can’t abide Adam Sandler, but he is so good in this.


 I'm not much of a fan, but I have seen a couple of his movies that I have liked.



Realfoodfans said:


> We took J & L to meet baby X last night. They have been desperate to meet their cousin.


Aww..sweet photo.



Realfoodfans said:


> J and I went to Chester Zoo today and really enjoyed it. It was very warm so we had lots of drinks in the shade and I was excited to see they are now selling Dole Whip (other Disney fans will appreciate my excitement). The limited numbers made it one of the best trips we’ve had there. The new lion enclosure meant we got right up to the sleeping beauties


 Cool! I love big cats and rarely see lions that close.
B had her first Dole Whip on this last trip.

Dh is still napping. I need to go find something to do so I don't fall asleep too.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Awesome pictures from Paris and Julie.  Vacation and kids, yay!   And a Robo post.  Yay for wedding coming up in 3 weeks.  Yay!  

Oh my, it did feel hot out in the state park we walked in. Think a few miles, not the number of miles Schumi did. Yep, coffee had and a bit of mall shopping too. I’d say it was about 1/2 masks, 1/2 without masks. Some stores still had please wear a mask before entering, many did not. We just wore our masks, even though we are all fully vaccinated. Seemed easier. I guess as once again conflicting info, mask it or no mask, vaccinated or not, inconsistent applications. We just know both trains said masks required, so we are not going to retire mask wearing any time soon yet.

And so, a vote for pizza dinner at our house.  But as all are looking like a beached whale, no one in the mood to order, let alone volunteer to be the pick up person.  Schumi, was pizza dinner your family vote too?

And you know it is hot. Left home when AC was running. Came home, AC still running. Going to be even hotter. Sounds of AC will be constant this weekend.

Time for some tea.  And a check on the tube as at what to view.  Reruns seem to be the norm lately.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade........your quote has disappeared.......but, I’m never quite sure who baby yoda is......I think it may be Star Trek (not a fan). As for Adam Sandler, I honestly find him as funny as paint drying, but this is a funny movie.

That is a lovely tee shirt........





Lynne G said:


> Woot!  Awesome pictures from Paris and Julie.  Vacation and kids, yay!   And a Robo post.  Yay for wedding coming up in 3 weeks.  Yay!
> 
> Oh my, it did feel hot out in the state park we walked in. Think a few miles, not the number of miles Schumi did. Yep, coffee had and a bit of mall shopping too. I’d say it was about 1/2 masks, 1/2 without masks. Some stores still had please wear a mask before entering, many did not. We just wore our masks, even though we are all fully vaccinated. Seemed easier. I guess as once again conflicting info, mask it or no mask, vaccinated or not, inconsistent applications. We just know both trains said masks required, so we are not going to retire mask wearing any time soon yet.
> 
> And so, a vote for pizza dinner at our house.  But as all are looking like a beached whale, no one in the mood to order, let alone volunteer to be the pick up person.  Schumi, was pizza dinner your family vote too?
> 
> And you know it is hot. Left home when AC was running. Came home, AC still running. Going to be even hotter. Sounds of AC will be constant this weekend.
> 
> Time for some tea.  And a check on the tube as at what to view.  Reruns seem to be the norm lately.



Nope, posted above, we had Thai food tonight......it was delicious. It was only the two of us though.

walk sounds nice, yes we are walking more despite the injury that has slowed Us down a little........doesn’t matter what anyone else does LG, as long as you enjoyed what you did........

We’re quite organised here with masks, if you’re indoors within a business, you have a mask. Restaurants are still you have to wear them going in and out, but at tables you can take them off. But, Hope it’s clearer for you going forward.

Enjoy that pizza.......



Laughed so much tonight........been one of those nights. Movie was fun, love some roodie doodie humour now and again!

Almost 10.30pm and it’s still so warm here, and light outside. Just been watching the owls and some baby foxes try and learn the basics from our windows at the back.......we have bi-fold doors in the kitchen and we only leave them open if we’re in that area as the baby foxes will wander in if we left it open and we’re not there. Otherwise the window at the end is open......no air conditioning in the UK generally.

Another glorious day ahead tomorrow........and the Azerbaijan F1 Grand Prix is in the afternoon......will see how the first few laps go as to whether we’ll watch the full race or not.

Trying to find something to watch till we pop off to snoozeland..........


----------



## keishashadow

Just polished off the chicken wings & jr headed out to play a late 9 holes of golf in our beautiful weather.  Only spent an hour in pool on raft. Cheated and took off boot, put on a 2nd  stretchy foot brace 8 did a lot of hopping lol. 





Robo56 said:


> Grandson found some time in his busy summer schedule to get away for vacation time. So I booked us a trip to Universal. He is such a sweet grandson.


Yea!!!


Robo56 said:


> Now granddaughter is getting married in 21 days and grandson will be a Senior in High in High School this Fall. Time fly’s for sure. Embrace every moment in making memories as it is very precious for sure.


Don’t blink, how nice to have so many happy events planned 


Robo56 said:


> was going to try and get him over to have a look at Batuu also, but all the reservations for July are booked at Hollywood Studios so that will have to be another time in the future.


They just released a big bucket of reservations for June & July today.  Might want to consider booking a resort there fir one night to try that allotment 


J'aime Paris said:


> Dumpster divers aren't really a thing by us in the suburbs. Mostly a city thing I'm told, but I've never witnessed anyone actively diving...


We are in far burbs right before farms start.  Have a steady parade on trash eve.  Don’t mind as long as they are respectful, all for repurposing stuff

ive been eyeing up that exact purse for years  a great understated piece.  Difficult to choose wisely, so many options   A nice dilemma 


schumigirl said:


> Got our beautiful rib roast joint earlier,


Yuuuum.  Nice & fresh 


Realfoodfans said:


> We took J & L to meet baby X last night. They have been desperate to meet their cousin.


Sweet pic


schumigirl said:


> As for Adam Sandler, I honestly find him as funny as paint drying, but this is a funny movie


2words...Happy Gilmore    It was on heavy rotation here back in the day, at least not as noisy as Texas chainsaw I


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Charade........your quote has disappeared.......but, I’m never quite sure who baby yoda is......I think it may be Star Trek (not a fan).


Star Wars. Specifically The Mandalorian, the new series on Disney Plus.



I was just just searching for a shower curtain and matching bath mat to get B for her dorm in the fall. I came across this one. I think I may have to get it for myself.


----------



## keishashadow

Lololol mr sloth is channeling gene Kelly singing in the rain  

I recently bought a haunted mansion’wall paper’ print one.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Just polished off the chicken wings & jr headed out to play a late 9 holes of golf in our beautiful weather.  Only spent an hour in pool on raft. Cheated and took off boot, put on a 2nd  stretchy foot brace 8 did a lot of hopping lol.
> Yea!!!
> 
> Don’t blink, how nice to have so many happy events planned
> 
> They just released a big bucket of reservations for June & July today.  Might want to consider booking a resort there fir one night to try that allotment
> 
> We are in far burbs right before farms start.  Have a steady parade on trash eve.  Don’t mind as long as they are respectful, all for repurposing stuff
> 
> ive been eyeing up that exact purse for years  a great understated piece.  Difficult to choose wisely, so many options   A nice dilemma
> 
> Yuuuum.  Nice & fresh
> 
> Sweet pic
> 
> 2words...Happy Gilmore    It was on heavy rotation here back in the day, at least not as noisy as Texas chainsaw I



Some good actors in Happy Gilmore, love Christopher McDonald and Frances Bay, but didn’t like the movie.......I think it’s AS I just don’t like.....

Hope the hopping was fun!!!! Nice you got some Time in the pool, nice idea to take the boot off.....

Chicken wings........mmmmmm! Yes, I’ve been admiring the beef tonight, fine looking joint it is too. Nothing beats fresh........



Charade, I’ve heard of the Mandalorian, but sounds like a Chinese language to me. I don‘t have a clue in SW things.......

Shower curtain looks the amazing honey badger, one of the most magnificent creatures to ever grace the planet........don’t mess with the honey badger! But Janet’s post tells me it’s a sloth......they’re cute too.....


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Lololol mr sloth is channeling gene Kelly singing in the rain


 My favorite movie and one of my favorite animals. 



schumigirl said:


> Some good actors in Happy Gilmore, love Christopher McDonald and Frances Bay, but didn’t like the movie.......I think it’s AS I just don’t like.....


 I just checked and I have seen only 2 of his movies - The Wedding Singer and Bedtime Stories. 



schumigirl said:


> Charade, I’ve heard of the Mandalorian, but sounds like a Chinese language to me. I don‘t have a clue in SW things.......


 It's a great show, but if you're not into Star Wars then you probably wouldn't care for it.  Grogu (baby Yoda) is so adorable though.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh little one looked up and Potter store in NYC opens on Monday.  Weeeee, hope no line to get in later this coming week.  Just want to have to look in there. So if we do, will try to post pictures if it.

Pizza was good, and now that relaxing position is being had by all in the family.  May get back to that puzzle that just is too hard without a very bright light.  Sigh.  I do enjoy a quiet night, and hair tied up.  Yeah, it’s warm.


----------



## Robo56

J'aime Paris said:


> We have a local Strawberry Fest too! It's quite popular. They make so many unique food items using strawberries. Strawberry Brats are a favorite!!



Sounds like a interesting combination. I would try a strawberry brat.




J'aime Paris said:


> Here are a few photos memories...



Lovely photos of a happy group. Can never go wrong with MK, Kate Spade or Dooney & Bourke bags. Food pics look yummy. So glad you all had a nice getaway to celebrate the graduations.





schumigirl said:


> Love farmers markets. We could spend hours wandering around them.......Scotland has wonderful strawberries and raspberries, so we plan to enjoy a few later this month.
> 
> And glad you got your trip with your grandson sorted Robbie.....that’ll be lovely.
> 
> Hope you have a great day......




Thank you Schumi. The farmers market was busy. The booths were a bit lacking as the local farmers produce will not be coming in good for another couple weeks. There is a Amish family that I always look for as their produce is awesome.  They were not there today.

There were lots of people out enjoying the sunny weather. We had lunch at a restaurant by the water. We were so full from lunch that we did not partake in any of the strawberry food offering. We saw folks walking around with strawberry shortcakes that looked good. I enjoyed spending time with sister, niece and great-nephew.

I had to come home and shower as it was pretty hot out......LOL...I took a nap  too. 

I did a little tweaking of trip plans for grandson and I this evening.

Are there any foods you enjoy using with berries in Scotland?




Realfoodfans said:


> We took J & L to meet baby X last night. They have been desperate to meet their cousin.



Cute pictures.




Charade67 said:


> I suggest going when the temps are cooler. There is very little shade in that area.



I wish I could, but this is the only time he has open. July it will have to be.




Lynne G said:


> Woot! Awesome pictures from Paris and Julie. Vacation and kids, yay! And a Robo post. Yay for wedding coming up in 3 weeks. Yay!



The wedding will be here before we know it.




keishashadow said:


> They just released a big bucket of reservations for June & July today. Might want to consider booking a resort there fir one night to try that allotment



Thank you so much for the Information. Reservations for Hollywood Studios did open up for our planned day. Tickets bought and day reserved  Thought it was going to be a loss. Could not get reservations for room at WDW, but that’s ok we are staying at Universal.


Leaving the light on Mac.


----------



## macraven

Let there be light.....

awesome night light!




even better, no banged toes for me


----------



## macraven

Obviously, I’m on the night shift here


----------



## Charade67

I'm still up. 

Really cool light tonight.


----------



## macraven

What are the odds you will be up later than me?

once the tv show love it or list it is over, I’ll go to bed then


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ooh little one looked up and Potter store in NYC opens on Monday.  Weeeee, hope no line to get in later this coming week.  Just want to have to look in there. So if we do, will try to post pictures if it.
> 
> Pizza was good, and now that relaxing position is being had by all in the family.  May get back to that puzzle that just is too hard without a very bright light.  Sigh.  I do enjoy a quiet night, and hair tied up.  Yeah, it’s warm.



It`s already open LG, it opened on Thursday. Saw their pictures online. Store looks lovely inside and you can get butterbeer if you like it. 

Very impressive statue of Fawkes as you enter. 





Robo56 said:


> Sounds like a interesting combination. I would try a strawberry brat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely photos of a happy group. Can never go wrong with MK, Kate Spade or Dooney & Bourke bags. Food pics look yummy. So glad you all had a nice getaway to celebrate the graduations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Schumi. The farmers market was busy. The booths were a bit lacking as the local farmers produce will not be coming in good for another couple weeks. There is a Amish family that I always look for as their produce is awesome.  They were not there today.
> 
> There were lots of people out enjoying the sunny weather. We had lunch at a restaurant by the water. We were so full from lunch that we did not partake in any of the strawberry food offering. We saw folks walking around with strawberry shortcakes that looked good. I enjoyed spending time with sister, niece and great-nephew.
> 
> I had to come home and shower as it was pretty hot out......LOL...I took a nap  too.
> 
> I did a little tweaking of trip plans for grandson and I this evening.
> 
> Are there any foods you enjoy using with berries in Scotland?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could, but this is the only time he has open. July it will have to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wedding will be here before we know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the Information. Reservations for Hollywood Studios did open up for our planned day. Tickets bought and day reserved  Thought it was going to be a loss. Could not get reservations for room at WDW, but that’s ok we are staying at Universal.
> 
> 
> Leaving the light on Mac.
> 
> View attachment 580211
> 
> View attachment 580210



It does sound lovely, and yes, once all the produce is in you`ll see it busier I imagine. 

Scottish strawberries, we eat them as they are.....don`t mess with them in any way, they are the sweetest ever. We have beautiful blackberries, blaeberries which are European blueberries, sloes, rowan and juniper berries to name a few. Yes, we grew up enjoying some lovely home made pies with them most of the time, but as a child eating them straight from the source was something we all did.....and lived to tell the tale too......lol.....

Beautiful night light Robo.......



Sunday again. Came down around 4am to bring the Prime Rib out of the fridge to bring it to room temperature which will take a good few hours, it`s beef though it can sit out just fine.  

All that marbling will melt beautifully. I do enjoy cooking these hunks of meat long and slow at a very low temperature. Will add some mustard, seasonings and some rosemary and thyme which some folks don`t like with beef, but turns out lovely. Red wine jus to be made later. That`ll do 4 nicely.









So dinner is sorted for tonight. 

Sun is shining after a slow start, hoping to get out a walk this morning, and I think we will. Need some sunscreen though as Tom got caught last week and got a little sunburn on the back of his neck above the tee line. 

Might do the woodland walk behind us this morning as it`s the last day of half term and beaches will still be busy, much quieter tomorrow. It`s a little more awkward though with the foot, as along the front is flat and even for the most part. 

Bacon up for breakfast though.......

























Yep, Happy Sunday ☀​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh happy Sunday it is.  

Oh, wasn’t sure day opens. But neat idea for store not near Universal. Thanks for the info as what we will see Schumi.

And so, another golden sunrise in the clear sky. Was quiet lovely, as sat on my front steps, tea cup in hand, and watched the sunrise. Was 71 out at around 5:30 this morning. Sunrise is earlier and earlier as we get closer to the longest day of sunlight.  And cool lights from Charade. Thanks for having as no stubbed toes here too.  

And you know it’s going to be a hot one. Heat Advisory issued. And yep, pool time we will be. Will take some chicken I’ve been soaking in a bag of bbq sauce. Grill is in the pool area, so will grill them. Made some salad, and put some chopped up tomatoes and sweet peppers in an aluminum pouch I made, that had tossed them in butter and salt and pepper. That’s also in the refrigerator. Easy meal and all will eat. Will be a lunch whenever we decide to eat. May take some crackers and cheese too. Nibbling is good.

Ah, older one is not an early bird. He went to bed before I did. Little one was the last to bed. Hence, we shall have a later start. I assume I will see older one first, and will have to do that get up sound later in the morning. I’d like to get there sometime in the noonish time. Want to be home around just after dinner, as our Sunday always means get as much of the trash out as you can. And so, will do that when we come home, as will be a routine work day night before. So quiet evening and earlier bedtime. Well, that’s the plan anyway. That, and relaxing.

Yay, a very sunny Sunday is here.

And wonder when Robo’s Summer trip will be. Little one really wants to ride the new coaster. June prices are crazy, and no availability for closer to today times. She really wanted to go before camp starts in two weeks. But hmm, camp ends two weeks before she goes back to college, though still not sure if she will be in person or not. And so, been toying with buying her a season pass and staying a week. Hmmmm.

Supreme Sunny Sunday to all the homies.  Have a relaxing day, stay cool and hydrated, and smile. Another week of June has started.  Woot!


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> And cool lights from Charade


Last night’s lights were from Robo.

Im barely awake. Will be back later.


----------



## Lynne G

Oops my bad, Robo.  Hope you have a nice Sunday.  

Charade, you are up early.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Love farmers markets. We could spend hours wandering around them.......Scotland has wonderful strawberries and raspberries, so we plan to enjoy a few later this month.
> 
> And glad you got your trip with your grandson sorted Robbie.....that’ll be lovely.
> 
> Hope you have a great day......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pictures Lori.......you all look so lovely and happy! And love the food pictures too.......Tres Leche is the best!!
> 
> Its a funny film, and honestly I can’t abide Adam Sandler, but he is so good in this.
> 
> Nice bags too, they chose well......and yes, looking forward to more pictures.........welcome home
> 
> 
> 
> Got our beautiful rib roast joint earlier, place was so busy I’m glad we had ordered it. We spent some time wandering around as it sits in the most beautiful land with all the animals close by......very tranquil apart from the cars coming and going.
> 
> Stopped off to see my friends son new home, he had invited us and it is lovely. Thankfully not a new build, but a very traditional property that will suit them down to the ground. They called it Briarwood, weirdly as they are both a little drawn to old style buildings and one was an asylum of the same name......they thought it apt as his wife is a psychiatrist. They do have a very good sense of humour, if a little wry at times.
> 
> Going for Thai tonight after all. Haven’t decided what to have yet, we’ll study the menu later......then finally our Don’t mess with the Zohan movie night. But, been enjoying sitting out in the sun today, it’s been gorgeous.
> 
> Although think the farmers around us are busy, or poachers, hearing a lot of gunshots. Wabbit season........lol........
> 
> Time for wine...........


Did you write that your friends named their house?  Is that a common thing to do in your area?



macraven said:


> Lori really enjoyed your pictures!


Thanks Mac!



Realfoodfans said:


> Trying to catch up! Lovely photos from everyone and lots of trips planned.  Heard a rumour US will not be opening up to UK this year but who knows anymore - things changing daily here.
> 
> One friend travelled to France last weekend in a rush to bring back a Pyrenean sheep dog puppy her daughter was waiting for.  Cost £700 for all the tests alone but it is very important to her.  She had breast cancer at 26 and sadly returned at 40.  She is doing really well and competes at top level with her dogs in obedience. My friend had decided she would go with her and they are now self isolating.
> 
> We took J & L to meet baby X last night. They have been desperate to meet their cousin.
> 
> View attachment 580109
> 
> J and I went to Chester Zoo today and really enjoyed it.  It was very warm so we had lots of drinks in the shade and I was excited to see they are now selling Dole Whip (other Disney fans will appreciate my excitement).  The limited numbers made it one of the best trips we’ve had there.  The new lion enclosure meant we got right up to the sleeping beauties
> View attachment 580111
> 
> Apologies my photos are sideways again.
> 
> We walked over 6 miles and I did ok in my Converse as all on pathways but not enough give in the soles for much further.
> 
> Back to the shoes question I always take trainers, sneakers and sandals.  If a pool holiday add in sliders.
> 
> We are eating out tomorrow.  Just a local pub for Sunday evening dinner to finish off the school holidays.
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well and having a good weekend.


You have beautiful grandchildren!
Glad the zoo was a success!



Charade67 said:


> Happy Saturday. I am having a productive day. I finished the vacation laundry and am now working on getting my summer clothes out of storage and putting away the winter clothes. Actually, I am taking a break right now because dh is napping in the room where I have clothes stored.
> 
> Speaking of clothes, the one thing B wanted to buy at Disney was a Princess Jasmine t-shirt. She was so disappointed because the only ones she could find were for little girls. I looked on the shop Disney website and found this and ordered it for her.
> 
> View attachment 580121
> 
> 
> I think the compliments aren't so much for the Crocs, but because they are Baby Yoda Crocs.
> 
> I suggest going when the temps are cooler. There is very little shade in that area.
> 
> I'm looking forward to my first solo trip, but is it really solo when I am planning to meet up with other people?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Great photos. I love the black bag.
> 
> I'm not much of a fan, but I have seen a couple of his movies that I have liked.
> 
> Aww..sweet photo.
> 
> Cool! I love big cats and rarely see lions that close.
> B had her first Dole Whip on this last trip.
> 
> Dh is still napping. I need to go find something to do so I don't fall asleep too.


That is a cool looking shirt!

I'm a fan of baby yoda too!



Lynne G said:


> Woot!  Awesome pictures from Paris and Julie.  Vacation and kids, yay!   And a Robo post.  Yay for wedding coming up in 3 weeks.  Yay!
> 
> Oh my, it did feel hot out in the state park we walked in. Think a few miles, not the number of miles Schumi did. Yep, coffee had and a bit of mall shopping too. I’d say it was about 1/2 masks, 1/2 without masks. Some stores still had please wear a mask before entering, many did not. We just wore our masks, even though we are all fully vaccinated. Seemed easier. I guess as once again conflicting info, mask it or no mask, vaccinated or not, inconsistent applications. We just know both trains said masks required, so we are not going to retire mask wearing any time soon yet.
> 
> And so, a vote for pizza dinner at our house.  But as all are looking like a beached whale, no one in the mood to order, let alone volunteer to be the pick up person.  Schumi, was pizza dinner your family vote too?
> 
> And you know it is hot. Left home when AC was running. Came home, AC still running. Going to be even hotter. Sounds of AC will be constant this weekend.
> 
> Time for some tea.  And a check on the tube as at what to view.  Reruns seem to be the norm lately.


Sounds like a very fun day!



keishashadow said:


> Just polished off the chicken wings & jr headed out to play a late 9 holes of golf in our beautiful weather.  Only spent an hour in pool on raft. Cheated and took off boot, put on a 2nd  stretchy foot brace 8 did a lot of hopping lol.
> Yea!!!
> 
> Don’t blink, how nice to have so many happy events planned
> 
> They just released a big bucket of reservations for June & July today.  Might want to consider booking a resort there fir one night to try that allotment
> 
> We are in far burbs right before farms start.  Have a steady parade on trash eve.  Don’t mind as long as they are respectful, all for repurposing stuff
> 
> ive been eyeing up that exact purse for years  a great understated piece.  Difficult to choose wisely, so many options   A nice dilemma
> 
> Yuuuum.  Nice & fresh
> 
> Sweet pic
> 
> 2words...Happy Gilmore    It was on heavy rotation here back in the day, at least not as noisy as Texas chainsaw I


Yes, I love that the purse doesn't scream Disney.  Its great for everyday use.
They had tons of Moana themed ones.  But the colors weren't to my liking.



Charade67 said:


> Star Wars. Specifically The Mandalorian, the new series on Disney Plus.
> 
> View attachment 580142
> 
> I was just just searching for a shower curtain and matching bath mat to get B for her dorm in the fall. I came across this one. I think I may have to get it for myself.
> 
> View attachment 580143


That's cute!



keishashadow said:


> Lololol mr sloth is channeling gene Kelly singing in the rain
> 
> I recently bought a haunted mansion’wall paper’ print one.


Do share a picture of that.    I have a haunted mansion D&B too!



Lynne G said:


> Ooh little one looked up and Potter store in NYC opens on Monday.  Weeeee, hope no line to get in later this coming week.  Just want to have to look in there. So if we do, will try to post pictures if it.
> 
> Pizza was good, and now that relaxing position is being had by all in the family.  May get back to that puzzle that just is too hard without a very bright light.  Sigh.  I do enjoy a quiet night, and hair tied up.  Yeah, it’s warm.


I would love to visit that store!!!  



Robo56 said:


> Sounds like a interesting combination. I would try a strawberry brat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely photos of a happy group. Can never go wrong with MK, Kate Spade or Dooney & Bourke bags. Food pics look yummy. So glad you all had a nice getaway to celebrate the graduations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Schumi. The farmers market was busy. The booths were a bit lacking as the local farmers produce will not be coming in good for another couple weeks. There is a Amish family that I always look for as their produce is awesome.  They were not there today.
> 
> There were lots of people out enjoying the sunny weather. We had lunch at a restaurant by the water. We were so full from lunch that we did not partake in any of the strawberry food offering. We saw folks walking around with strawberry shortcakes that looked good. I enjoyed spending time with sister, niece and great-nephew.
> 
> I had to come home and shower as it was pretty hot out......LOL...I took a nap  too.
> 
> I did a little tweaking of trip plans for grandson and I this evening.
> 
> Are there any foods you enjoy using with berries in Scotland?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could, but this is the only time he has open. July it will have to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wedding will be here before we know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the Information. Reservations for Hollywood Studios did open up for our planned day. Tickets bought and day reserved  Thought it was going to be a loss. Could not get reservations for room at WDW, but that’s ok we are staying at Universal.
> 
> 
> Leaving the light on Mac.
> 
> View attachment 580211
> 
> View attachment 580210


Glad you were able to get that day at Disney with your grandson...will be making lots of great memories!
Nice light too!!!!



schumigirl said:


> It`s already open LG, it opened on Thursday. Saw their pictures online. Store looks lovely inside and you can get butterbeer if you like it.
> 
> Very impressive statue of Fawkes as you enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does sound lovely, and yes, once all the produce is in you`ll see it busier I imagine.
> 
> Scottish strawberries, we eat them as they are.....don`t mess with them in any way, they are the sweetest ever. We have beautiful blackberries, blaeberries which are European blueberries, sloes, rowan and juniper berries to name a few. Yes, we grew up enjoying some lovely home made pies with them most of the time, but as a child eating them straight from the source was something we all did.....and lived to tell the tale too......lol.....
> 
> Beautiful night light Robo.......
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday again. Came down around 4am to bring the Prime Rib out of the fridge to bring it to room temperature which will take a good few hours, it`s beef though it can sit out just fine.
> 
> All that marbling will melt beautifully. I do enjoy cooking these hunks of meat long and slow at a very low temperature. Will add some mustard, seasonings and some rosemary and thyme which some folks don`t like with beef, but turns out lovely. Red wine jus to be made later. That`ll do 4 nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So dinner is sorted for tonight.
> 
> Sun is shining after a slow start, hoping to get out a walk this morning, and I think we will. Need some sunscreen though as Tom got caught last week and got a little sunburn on the back of his neck above the tee line.
> 
> Might do the woodland walk behind us this morning as it`s the last day of half term and beaches will still be busy, much quieter tomorrow. It`s a little more awkward though with the foot, as along the front is flat and even for the most part.
> 
> Bacon up for breakfast though.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Happy Sunday ☀​


Great looking cut of meat!!  My DH would be drooling, lol!



Lynne G said:


> Ooh happy Sunday it is.
> 
> Oh, wasn’t sure day opens. But neat idea for store not near Universal. Thanks for the info as what we will see Schumi.
> 
> And so, another golden sunrise in the clear sky. Was quiet lovely, as sat on my front steps, tea cup in hand, and watched the sunrise. Was 71 out at around 5:30 this morning. Sunrise is earlier and earlier as we get closer to the longest day of sunlight.  And cool lights from Charade. Thanks for having as no stubbed toes here too.
> 
> And you know it’s going to be a hot one. Heat Advisory issued. And yep, pool time we will be. Will take some chicken I’ve been soaking in a bag of bbq sauce. Grill is in the pool area, so will grill them. Made some salad, and put some chopped up tomatoes and sweet peppers in an aluminum pouch I made, that had tossed them in butter and salt and pepper. That’s also in the refrigerator. Easy meal and all will eat. Will be a lunch whenever we decide to eat. May take some crackers and cheese too. Nibbling is good.
> 
> Ah, older one is not an early bird. He went to bed before I did. Little one was the last to bed. Hence, we shall have a later start. I assume I will see older one first, and will have to do that get up sound later in the morning. I’d like to get there sometime in the noonish time. Want to be home around just after dinner, as our Sunday always means get as much of the trash out as you can. And so, will do that when we come home, as will be a routine work day night before. So quiet evening and earlier bedtime. Well, that’s the plan anyway. That, and relaxing.
> 
> Yay, a very sunny Sunday is here.
> 
> And wonder when Robo’s Summer trip will be. Little one really wants to ride the new coaster. June prices are crazy, and no availability for closer to today times. She really wanted to go before camp starts in two weeks. But hmm, camp ends two weeks before she goes back to college, though still not sure if she will be in person or not. And so, been toying with buying her a season pass and staying a week. Hmmmm.
> 
> Supreme Sunny Sunday to all the homies.  Have a relaxing day, stay cool and hydrated, and smile. Another week of June has started.  Woot!   ☀


Maybe you can sneak that trip in with DD!  Would be lots of fun for you both!







So this happened next door yesterday....


Our neighbor has no business owning a house!  He should be a condo or apartment guy.  He tried to burn a bunch of brush.  In 90+degree heat.  No rain for days.  And a cut field of hay just beyond our yards!
It would have gone from a small brush fire to a major problem if it spread to the hay.  There is a ton of cut hay, and it was ready to be bailed.
He may be book smart (anesthesiologist), but has Zero common sense!  



A few more vacation pics...

Our food at Mythos.  This and The Palm were the 2 best meals we ate this trip!


Who knew that chocolate and beer go well together??  Not a bad pre-lunch snack, lol!


Jurassic Park River Adventure---first row...we were drenched!  And dried off quickly in the heat!




Hoping to go boating today.  But its quite windy, so will have to see if it's possible.
Happy Sunday to all!


----------



## schumigirl

Well, enjoying the sunshine after a kind of dull start. 

Enjoyed a long walk, longest in 3 weeks, and been watching the GP this afternoon on the kitchen tv as we are just sat on the patio.......not a bad race, but not the best. Although just had the most wonderful of endings by the driver we don`t like......cheers were loud in this house when he blew it!!! Neither of our drivers won, but good enough result.

Prime Rib smells delicious already.....oven will be off soon and will sit till dinner.......hopefully a perfect medium rare.

Beautiful afternoon here, will definitely be sitting out enjoying this sunshine, beaches are busy with folks enjoying the last day of half term.....

Cold drink time.....sparkly lemonade with some grenadine......



Lori, just saw your post......yes, some homes have names here as well as or in place of numbers. Usually individual homes that are a decent size, but some folks just do it anyway. So, instead of being 34 Anystreet Anywhere, it`s the name of the house then the street. Our home has a name and not a number, it`s a connection to our family....I`ll tell you in an email......

Lovely pictures!! Oh you did get wet for sure on JP!! 

Food looks lovely too, I`m so glad you had a such a fabulous trip.....

Yes, he won`t win neighbour of the year will he.......


----------



## Lynne G

Oh my!  Scary, Paris.  Glad it did not spread any more than it did.  Thanks for the great pictures.  Looked like all had fun, and good eating too.  I like Mythos, though never have done the Palm yet.  

Oh my is it hot out.  Made hoagies for early lunch. Little one and I, turkey, ham for older one. Just to tide us over before we go up to my sister’s pool.


----------



## keishashadow

Dinner is TBD today. Verging on 90 degrees & my rule that no cooking will commence to heat up house


Robo56 said:


> Thank you so much for the Information. Reservations for Hollywood Studios did open up for our planned day.


Yea!


macraven said:


> Obviously, I’m on the night shift here


Graveyard  hehe


schumigirl said:


> Scottish strawberries, we eat them as they are


I just scarfed down a Pennsylvania one fresh from garden. Is there a difference in variety?


schumigirl said:


> So dinner is sorted for tonight.


Oh my, drooling


schumigirl said:


> Bacon up for breakfast though...


Same, used a Roma tomato that did the trick fir my BLT. Reg tomatoes & cucumbers have been of horrid quality last two weeks in the stores for some reason


Lynne G said:


> And you know it’s going to be a hot one. Heat Advisory issued. And yep, pool time we will be.


Done lowering the misters ears, ready to go claim my float & chill


J'aime Paris said:


> They had tons of Moana themed ones. But the colors weren't to my liking.


Agree


J'aime Paris said:


> Do share a picture of that. I have a haunted mansion D&B too!


Shower curtain? Lol sure. In my defense, a leftover from last year’s Halloween theme.  Was begged by GD  to let ‘Er ride 



J'aime Paris said:


> He may be book smart (anesthesiologist), but has Zero common sense!


Natural selection may find that fool soon enough   Horrible to need to keep even a casual eye upon him.
Meanwhile, I had two neighbors across the alley who were nurse anesthesiologists. Lived one house apart from each other. Both came over & introduced themselves when we first moved in & said to feel free to call upon them if anyone ever needed first aid etc. the world was a different place then


schumigirl said:


> Enjoyed a long walk, longest in 3 weeks, and been watching the GP this afternoon on the kitchen tv as we are just sat on the patio


Good job!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Dinner is TBD today. Verging on 90 degrees & my rule that no cooking will commence to heat up house
> 
> Yea!
> 
> Graveyard  hehe
> 
> I just scarfed down a Pennsylvania one fresh from garden. Is there a difference in variety?
> 
> Oh my, drooling
> 
> Same, used a Roma tomato that did the trick fir my BLT. Reg tomatoes & cucumbers have been of horrid quality last two weeks in the stores for some reason
> 
> Done lowering the misters ears, ready to go claim my float & chill
> 
> Agree
> 
> Shower curtain? Lol sure. In my defense, a leftover from last year’s Halloween theme.  Was begged by GD  to let ‘Er ride
> View attachment 580319
> 
> Natural selection may find that fool soon enough   Horrible to need to keep even a casual eye upon him.
> Meanwhile, I had two neighbors across the alley who were nurse anesthesiologists. Lived one house apart from each other. Both came over & introduced themselves when we first moved in & said to feel free to call upon them if anyone ever needed first aid etc. the world was a different place then
> 
> Good job!



I do like Haunted Mansion items.....I have tea towels and I think somewhere I have a cruet set from there, and I know I have a mug or two.

Scottish strawberries are no different from English really, but they are generally much sweeter......different soils. The place we go for tomatoes and similar has a huge hothouse that you can go and pick your own, right now I think they are the nicest they`ve been for ages.....peaks and flows I guess. 

Enjoy that pool time!





Prime Rib was......yep, perfect. I do take pride I cook a mean Prime Rib......not much left at all on them bones. Forgot to make the red wine jus, but everyone said it really didn`t need it. I got chatting on the phone......oops. 

Watching The Prodigal Son, tv series with Michael Sheen.....not sure yet about it, but will give it a try. 

Another weekend nearly over........


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Mostly lazy day today. Church, lunch, nap, TV, dinner. The only productive thing was grocery shopping. 



Robo56 said:


> Reservations for Hollywood Studios did open up for our planned day. Tickets bought and day reserved  Thought it was going to be a loss. Could not get reservations for room at WDW, but that’s ok we are staying at Universal.


Glad you were able to get in. I hope you are able to get on RotR.



macraven said:


> What are the odds you will be up later than me?


I was up and down all night. I have not been sleeping well.



Lynne G said:


> Charade, you are up early.


 Not by choice unfortunately. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Yes, I love that the purse doesn't scream Disney. Its great for everyday use.


 It is very subtle. I used to have a Vera Bradley purse that was a subtle  Mickey print. 



J'aime Paris said:


> So this happened next door yesterday....


 Yikes! Glad it didn't get any worse. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Jurassic Park River Adventure---first row...we were drenched! And dried off quickly in the heat!


 How have I missed this ride? I love water rides. 



schumigirl said:


> Enjoyed a long walk, longest in 3 weeks, and been watching the GP this afternoon on the kitchen tv as we are just sat on the patio.......not a bad race, but not the best. Although just had the most wonderful of endings by the driver we don`t like......cheers were loud in this house when he blew it!!! Neither of our drivers won, but good enough result.


We watched NASCAR this afternoon. Unfortunately our driver was involved in a collision and couldn't finish the race. 



keishashadow said:


> Shower curtain? Lol sure. In my defense, a leftover from last year’s Halloween theme.


That's a cool curtain. 

Would you believe that dh is talking about going back to Disney in March? I think he's serious. I'll have to think about this one and do some pricing.


----------



## macraven

It’s always great to plan another trip charade!

Hope March works out for you.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Mostly lazy day today. Church, lunch, nap, TV, dinner. The only productive thing was grocery shopping.
> 
> Glad you were able to get in. I hope you are able to get on RotR.
> 
> I was up and down all night. I have not been sleeping well.
> 
> Not by choice unfortunately.
> 
> It is very subtle. I used to have a Vera Bradley purse that was a subtle  Mickey print.
> 
> Yikes! Glad it didn't get any worse.
> 
> How have I missed this ride? I love water rides.
> 
> We watched NASCAR this afternoon. Unfortunately our driver was involved in a collision and couldn't finish the race.
> 
> That's a cool curtain.
> 
> Would you believe that dh is talking about going back to Disney in March? I think he's serious. I'll have to think about this one and do some pricing.



March is a good time to go. We enjoyed both March trips, but for us, it could some nights get a little too cool for us. I know you prefer it not to be as hot, so it might be perfect for you. 

JP is a great ride, it has a good drop at the end and it`s funny when you read on here when folks say oh you don`t get too wet......well, you can be dry, a little wet, sprinkled or totally drenched like Lori was. It varies every ride. But, it`s so much fun. 

Hope you sleep better soon.





We are getting so spoiled with this sunshine our country (for the most part) is enjoying. I think for sure we`ll need sunscreen this morning before we head out a walk. I think we`ll go down on the front today and get back into that walk. 

Barbecue food tonight I think. Tom will redo the last of the rib roast for him on the grill and we`ll all have something else, will have a look after breakfast. 

It`s just not completely dark now at night, birds start chirping around 2.20 according to my husband who said they were loud this morning.....never heard a thing, dropped off as soon as I got into bed and didn`t wake till 6 this morning. 

Book group meeting this afternoon too....still on zoom for now. 

And it`s Monday again.......although when I woke up this morning, I had no clue what day it was.......





























Happy Monday   



​


----------



## Lynne G

A happy Monday to you too, Schumi.  And we have another sunny start to our day as well.  And a humid one.  

Ah yes, that early start, and house feels a bit warm. 72 out, and another Heat Advisory day. Sticky feeling, with chances of storms, as so humid out.

Pool was nice, and enjoyed some very tasty bbq chicken off the grill. Salad and pickles was the meal. And enjoyed a small lemon limoncello cake. The best parts were the lemon tasting icing and the lemon curd filling. And, on our way up, stopped for a dozen doughnuts. Only three of those came home. Only food leftover.

And so, back to routine for me. By end Summer, should be back to commuting. And mask wearing is not required if fully vaccinated, though cannot ask for proof, anc can wear if want to anyway, and some places still require masks. Updated Friday, will not have to wear a mask when back to commuting. Guess I will have a mask in my bag, and see what others are doing. Do have to commute soon, as have to update my card that works my laptop. Wish me luck. Been said, sometimes it takes a few hours to all day, to get your laptop to allow access to you with a new card. And so, it’s that day that you go from AC places in an AC running in car.

Ah time for tea. And maybe a donut. And some oatmeal. Made some oatmeal yesterday morning, so some of that is leftover.

Most marvelous Monday homies.


----------



## schumigirl

I`ll bet once you`re back LG you won`t feel as if you`ve been away. Things will fall back into place. I know Kyle is looking forward to getting back to the office. 




Weird weather day. Beautiful sunshine, had a spot of rain, thick cloud and now sunshine is back out. It`s warm though so no complaints. 

Walked along the front beside the sea and managed 5 miles today, not bad with an injured foot. Came home and had some fresh crab for lunch again.......hard to resist when it`s so fresh. Made some crab sandwiches with some bread we picked up from the bakers on the way home.

Got zoom book group soon, looking forward to new book and movie choice, will get them ordered as soon as I hear the choice. 

Time for a cuppa.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Well, enjoying the sunshine after a kind of dull start.
> 
> Enjoyed a long walk, longest in 3 weeks, and been watching the GP this afternoon on the kitchen tv as we are just sat on the patio.......not a bad race, but not the best. Although just had the most wonderful of endings by the driver we don`t like......cheers were loud in this house when he blew it!!! Neither of our drivers won, but good enough result.
> 
> Prime Rib smells delicious already.....oven will be off soon and will sit till dinner.......hopefully a perfect medium rare.
> 
> Beautiful afternoon here, will definitely be sitting out enjoying this sunshine, beaches are busy with folks enjoying the last day of half term.....
> 
> Cold drink time.....sparkly lemonade with some grenadine......
> 
> 
> 
> Lori, just saw your post......yes, some homes have names here as well as or in place of numbers. Usually individual homes that are a decent size, but some folks just do it anyway. So, instead of being 34 Anystreet Anywhere, it`s the name of the house then the street. Our home has a name and not a number, it`s a connection to our family....I`ll tell you in an email......
> 
> Lovely pictures!! Oh you did get wet for sure on JP!!
> 
> Food looks lovely too, I`m so glad you had a such a fabulous trip.....
> 
> Yes, he won`t win neighbour of the year will he.......


That is really interesting about the house names.

Some name boats here....we didn't name ours.  I picture yachts as having names.
And some people like to name their cars as well.



Lynne G said:


> Oh my!  Scary, Paris.  Glad it did not spread any more than it did.  Thanks for the great pictures.  Looked like all had fun, and good eating too.  I like Mythos, though never have done the Palm yet.
> 
> Oh my is it hot out.  Made hoagies for early lunch. Little one and I, turkey, ham for older one. Just to tide us over before we go up to my sister’s pool.


Do try The Palm on your next trip!  They take excellent care of their customers.  It's become a must do on each trip!



keishashadow said:


> Dinner is TBD today. Verging on 90 degrees & my rule that no cooking will commence to heat up house
> 
> Yea!
> 
> Graveyard  hehe
> 
> I just scarfed down a Pennsylvania one fresh from garden. Is there a difference in variety?
> 
> Oh my, drooling
> 
> Same, used a Roma tomato that did the trick fir my BLT. Reg tomatoes & cucumbers have been of horrid quality last two weeks in the stores for some reason
> 
> Done lowering the misters ears, ready to go claim my float & chill
> 
> Agree
> 
> Shower curtain? Lol sure. In my defense, a leftover from last year’s Halloween theme.  Was begged by GD  to let ‘Er ride
> View attachment 580319
> 
> Natural selection may find that fool soon enough   Horrible to need to keep even a casual eye upon him.
> Meanwhile, I had two neighbors across the alley who were nurse anesthesiologists. Lived one house apart from each other. Both came over & introduced themselves when we first moved in & said to feel free to call upon them if anyone ever needed first aid etc. the world was a different place then
> 
> Good job!


Love that shower curtain!!!!!  Thanks for the pic!




Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Mostly lazy day today. Church, lunch, nap, TV, dinner. The only productive thing was grocery shopping.
> 
> Glad you were able to get in. I hope you are able to get on RotR.
> 
> I was up and down all night. I have not been sleeping well.
> 
> Not by choice unfortunately.
> 
> It is very subtle. I used to have a Vera Bradley purse that was a subtle  Mickey print.
> 
> Yikes! Glad it didn't get any worse.
> 
> How have I missed this ride? I love water rides.
> 
> We watched NASCAR this afternoon. Unfortunately our driver was involved in a collision and couldn't finish the race.
> 
> That's a cool curtain.
> 
> Would you believe that dh is talking about going back to Disney in March? I think he's serious. I'll have to think about this one and do some pricing.


Yes, we got drenched on the ride!  It was soooo worth it tho!

March is a nice time of year....if DH is game, I say go for it!!!



schumigirl said:


> March is a good time to go. We enjoyed both March trips, but for us, it could some nights get a little too cool for us. I know you prefer it not to be as hot, so it might be perfect for you.
> 
> JP is a great ride, it has a good drop at the end and it`s funny when you read on here when folks say oh you don`t get too wet......well, you can be dry, a little wet, sprinkled or totally drenched like Lori was. It varies every ride. But, it`s so much fun.
> 
> Hope you sleep better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are getting so spoiled with this sunshine our country (for the most part) is enjoying. I think for sure we`ll need sunscreen this morning before we head out a walk. I think we`ll go down on the front today and get back into that walk.
> 
> Barbecue food tonight I think. Tom will redo the last of the rib roast for him on the grill and we`ll all have something else, will have a look after breakfast.
> 
> It`s just not completely dark now at night, birds start chirping around 2.20 according to my husband who said they were loud this morning.....never heard a thing, dropped off as soon as I got into bed and didn`t wake till 6 this morning.
> 
> Book group meeting this afternoon too....still on zoom for now.
> 
> And it`s Monday again.......although when I woke up this morning, I had no clue what day it was.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday
> 
> 
> 
> ​


2:20 am birds chirping!  My DH would be getting his gun out....just to scare....

That dog meme is too funny!  That is a lab, through and through!!!



Lynne G said:


> A happy Monday to you too, Schumi.  And we have another sunny start to our day as well.  And a humid one.
> 
> Ah yes, that early start, and house feels a bit warm. 72 out, and another Heat Advisory day. Sticky feeling, with chances of storms, as so humid out.
> 
> Pool was nice, and enjoyed some very tasty bbq chicken off the grill. Salad and pickles was the meal. And enjoyed a small lemon limoncello cake. The best parts were the lemon tasting icing and the lemon curd filling. And, on our way up, stopped for a dozen doughnuts. Only three of those came home. Only food leftover.
> 
> And so, back to routine for me. By end Summer, should be back to commuting. And mask wearing is not required if fully vaccinated, though cannot ask for proof, anc can wear if want to anyway, and some places still require masks. Updated Friday, will not have to wear a mask when back to commuting. Guess I will have a mask in my bag, and see what others are doing. Do have to commute soon, as have to update my card that works my laptop. Wish me luck. Been said, sometimes it takes a few hours to all day, to get your laptop to allow access to you with a new card. And so, it’s that day that you go from AC places in an AC running in car.
> 
> Ah time for tea. And maybe a donut. And some oatmeal. Made some oatmeal yesterday morning, so some of that is leftover.
> 
> Most marvelous Monday homies.  ☀


Sounds like an excellent pool day!  The food sounded great, and anything lemon is so refreshing!!!




schumigirl said:


> I`ll bet once you`re back LG you won`t feel as if you`ve been away. Things will fall back into place. I know Kyle is looking forward to getting back to the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird weather day. Beautiful sunshine, had a spot of rain, thick cloud and now sunshine is back out. It`s warm though so no complaints.
> 
> Walked along the front beside the sea and managed 5 miles today, not bad with an injured foot. Came home and had some fresh crab for lunch again.......hard to resist when it`s so fresh. Made some crab sandwiches with some bread we picked up from the bakers on the way home.
> 
> Got zoom book group soon, looking forward to new book and movie choice, will get them ordered as soon as I hear the choice.
> 
> Time for a cuppa.


5 miles is great! Way too hot to do that outside for us today.  Maybe I'll get to the gym later.  My parents are coming in about an hour.

Hope the new book and movie are super choices!!






FIRE again yesterday!  The neighbors leftover brush pile re-ignited on its own yesterday.  DD and I were outside with the pets for a few minutes, and I noticed some smoke coming off of it.  
The smoke was getting more pronounced, and DD heard crackling.  Sure enough, in a few more minutes we could see flames!
I phoned the neighbor, to give him a chance to put it out....since it was still small at this time...  He wasn't home and said he'd be home in 20 minutes.  After 5 minutes, the fire was beginning to grow, so I called the fire department.
I'm kinda disappointed that the fire department didn't properly "finish" the job when they were here 2 days ago.  It has been incredibly hot, dry and windy for days......they needed to rake everything and turn it over and over.  Embers can continue for a very long time.   Clearly......as demonstrated by the fire starting back up again.
Neighbor ended up not getting home for 40 minutes, so I'm very glad I called.  The sheriff waited for his return.  I hope he gets a hefty fine!!  He had no business burning anything during our current weather conditions.  Doubt he had a permit... Cant fix stupid!!

My parents are coming down this morning.  My mom wants a chair reupholstered, and a place is right by me.  We are also having our kitchen knives professionally sharpened.  Then having lunch out somewhere.  I think DD picked a nice bistro with lots of fresh choices!

So a busy start to this Monday morning!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> That is really interesting about the house names.
> 
> Some name boats here....we didn't name ours.  I picture yachts as having names.
> And some people like to name their cars as well.
> 
> 
> Do try The Palm on your next trip!  They take excellent care of their customers.  It's become a must do on each trip!
> 
> 
> Love that shower curtain!!!!!  Thanks for the pic!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we got drenched on the ride!  It was soooo worth it tho!
> 
> March is a nice time of year....if DH is game, I say go for it!!!
> 
> 
> 2:20 am birds chirping!  My DH would be getting his gun out....just to scare....
> 
> That dog meme is too funny!  That is a lab, through and through!!!
> 
> 
> Sounds like an excellent pool day!  The food sounded great, and anything lemon is so refreshing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 5 miles is great! Way too hot to do that outside for us today.  Maybe I'll get to the gym later.  My parents are coming in about an hour.
> 
> Hope the new book and movie are super choices!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIRE again yesterday!  The neighbors leftover brush pile re-ignited on its own yesterday.  DD and I were outside with the pets for a few minutes, and I noticed some smoke coming off of it.
> The smoke was getting more pronounced, and DD heard crackling.  Sure enough, in a few more minutes we could see flames!
> I phoned the neighbor, to give him a chance to put it out....since it was still small at this time...  He wasn't home and said he'd be home in 20 minutes.  After 5 minutes, the fire was beginning to grow, so I called the fire department.
> I'm kinda disappointed that the fire department didn't properly "finish" the job when they were here 2 days ago.  It has been incredibly hot, dry and windy for days......they needed to rake everything and turn it over and over.  Embers can continue for a very long time.   Clearly......as demonstrated by the fire starting back up again.
> Neighbor ended up not getting home for 40 minutes, so I'm very glad I called.  The sheriff waited for his return.  I hope he gets a hefty fine!!  He had no business burning anything during our current weather conditions.  Doubt he had a permit... Cant fix stupid!!
> 
> My parents are coming down this morning.  My mom wants a chair reupholstered, and a place is right by me.  We are also having our kitchen knives professionally sharpened.  Then having lunch out somewhere.  I think DD picked a nice bistro with lots of fresh choices!
> 
> So a busy start to this Monday morning!
> 
> View attachment 580458



Oh goodness yes, he needs a good sorting out behaving like that. Hot weather and fires never blend well. Yes, you can`t fix stupid!! 

We used to live in a home called The Gables, I loved that name and it suited the house well. But, friends son has such a good sense of humour naming their home after a former asylum, Briarwood does have that ring to it.....

Oh they are loud some mornings, no guns here though in the UK. We are surrounded by trees, so can`t really complain......

yes, I was pleased with 5 miles today.....it was around low 70`s, so quite pleasant to walk in. Have a lovely visit with your parents and hope you have a lovely lunch too....




Zoom connection was fairly poor today for some reason, never had that before.

New book has been chosen, not sure I`m thrilled, but, Crime and Punishment, another by Dostoevsky. One woman has said she`s not reading it......lol.....she is our newest member, I think she expected all Jackie Collins style. And movie is Apocalypse Now. hmm. Never fancied that one.....but will give it a go. 

Mix of sun and cloud this afternoon, but still warm.


----------



## Lynne G

We have predawn bird sounds too.  That time of year.  Dark for not very long.

Ugh, what kind of neighbor you have Paris.  Glad the fire was out out as you happened to be outside and saw.

And oh my it is so hot out.  Had to get some IT help, but fancy new card, and laptop is happy with it.  So back to no commuting for a little while.  Saying maybe August now.  And no masks for those fully vaccinated.  Still feels a bit awkward when some still wearing masks.  But as no need to prove vaccinated, I guess sometimes wile will still wear a mask.  And so far, still required on transportation, including our trains to be riding on soon.  So I guess not ready to toss the mask away.  And with no check on cruise ships, we will not be sailing any time soon.  It’s one thing to be sick on land, another while at sea or even in a foreign country.

Lunch calling.  And iced coffee for me.


----------



## schumigirl

LG, I expect most folks have pre dawn chorus......we`re just a little earlier than most during the summer months. I love how Orlando for example doesn`t have sunrise till 6.30 all this month....... ☀ Sad person I am that looked up sunrise/sunset times.





But, decided to go out another walk.....beautiful evening and still so warm. Went across the fields and as we got to the village it was lovely with folks sitting enjoying the sunshine. Almost stopped in at one of the lovely little pubs we have....but thought better of it and kept going.......if we hadn`t already eaten we`d have been tempted. 

Although I bet mac wins the heat competition here........and has her A/C on round the clock by now with their warm weather.......now that is hot!!

Couldn`t get into The Prodigal Son, not for me. The main actor played Jesus in the Walking Dead, but, he doesn`t quite work for me. Giving up on it. 

Having a peach melba spritzer tonight........ and sorted out some reservations for my American relatives who are going to Universal for the first time next month......hope they like where we`ve suggested. The Palm is one for sure.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Today was such a Monday. We had one therapist leave our office as of 5/31 and another will be leaving at the end of this month. I am trying to make sure that all of their clients accounts are paid up. Today I discovered that one client has changed her insurance 3 times in the past 4 months and just didn't bother to tell us. One of her plans that should have been cancelled wasn't  and I have no idea where her claims were going. We should have been getting reject notices when we billed the incorrect plans, but we haven't. 

On top of this, we have another client who is angry with us because we won't let her commit insurance fraud. This one involves an insurance plan from her employer and a Medicaid plan. This one could get messy. I think it's time for another vacation. 



schumigirl said:


> JP is a great ride, it has a good drop at the end and it`s funny when you read on here when folks say oh you don`t get too wet......well, you can be dry, a little wet, sprinkled or totally drenched like Lori was. It varies every ride. But, it`s so much fun.


 I will make a point of riding it in October if the weather is right.  I usually wait close to the end of the day to ride water rides. Several years ago B and I got on one in Animal Kingdom and got completely drenched.  I was actually wringing water out of my hair. We went back to the hotel, changed clothes, and then went back to the park. 



J'aime Paris said:


> FIRE again yesterday! The neighbors leftover brush pile re-ignited on its own yesterday.


 Thank goodness you saw it before it got out of hand. I hope the fire fighters had some words with the neighbor. 



Lynne G said:


> And no masks for those fully vaccinated. Still feels a bit awkward when some still wearing masks. But as no need to prove vaccinated, I guess sometimes wile will still wear a mask. And so far, still required on transportation, including our trains to be riding on soon. So I guess not ready to toss the mask away.


I am one who is so happy to go mask free whenever possible. but I am still going to carry a mask for a while. I will put one on if someone is uncomfortable being around me without one. 

Since tomorrow is taco Tuesday I have a special night light.


----------



## macraven

I do   that night light!


----------



## macraven

Charade I plan on bringing masks even though I had both injections
Delta still requiring masks in their flights.

And if lines are really long and crowded when I’m in the park, I may or may not put one on if peeps are breathing down my neck type of crowds


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Today was such a Monday. We had one therapist leave our office as of 5/31 and another will be leaving at the end of this month. I am trying to make sure that all of their clients accounts are paid up. Today I discovered that one client has changed her insurance 3 times in the past 4 months and just didn't bother to tell us. One of her plans that should have been cancelled wasn't  and I have no idea where her claims were going. We should have been getting reject notices when we billed the incorrect plans, but we haven't.
> 
> On top of this, we have another client who is angry with us because we won't let her commit insurance fraud. This one involves an insurance plan from her employer and a Medicaid plan. This one could get messy. I think it's time for another vacation.
> 
> I will make a point of riding it in October if the weather is right.  I usually wait close to the end of the day to ride water rides. Several years ago B and I got on one in Animal Kingdom and got completely drenched.  I was actually wringing water out of my hair. We went back to the hotel, changed clothes, and then went back to the park.
> 
> Thank goodness you saw it before it got out of hand. I hope the fire fighters had some words with the neighbor.
> 
> 
> I am one who is so happy to go mask free whenever possible. but I am still going to carry a mask for a while. I will put one on if someone is uncomfortable being around me without one.
> 
> Since tomorrow is taco Tuesday I have a special night light.
> 
> View attachment 580593



We usually have an afternoon where we are in the park, no camera with us and just ride the 3 water rides till we`re done, then slosh back home to get showered and changed. I love that the water rides really do soak you and you know you`ve done a water ride. It will be fine in October for them. I don`t do them during the December trip for some reason......I think my mind tells me it`s cooler, when it`s usually not much cooler. 

Shocking someone would expect you to go along with fraud. Yes, planning another vacation will help......

I don`t like tacos, but do like your night light.......





macraven said:


> Charade I plan on bringing masks even though I had both injections
> Delta still requiring masks in their flights.
> 
> And if lines are really long and crowded when I’m in the park, I may or may not put one on if peeps are breathing down my neck type of crowds



I think we`ll see a lot of folks still wearing masks in certain places for a long time. I know several folks who plan to still them when flying is back to normal again. 





 today to  @Worfiedoodles

Maria is a very special lady who doesn`t come on and post very often, but she is a long time poster on this thread who has become a very good friend and I hope she has a wonderful day today.......























Hugs and best wishes for a lovely day Maria 🛍
​

And Tuesday again. Another beautiful day ahead.....can`t compete with America`s temperatures.......but for us in the UK, it`s pretty darn ok. Especially being on the East coast, it does stay a bit cooler here than other places. Even inland by about 20 minutes can be a few temps higher easily. 

Didn`t hear any complaints about the 2am bird song this morning, but I think we both slept soundly last night. Someone still is sleeping soundly......lol......I did hear the owls last night before I dropped off, they`ve been very noticeable recently, and they`re quite large too compared to previous sightings, and very beautiful.

Thinking of going into town this morning, as yes, foot is grumbling this morning, so will give walking a miss today and not march around. 

Then some garden time. Our gardener is here this morning and I think he`s taking some of the wine they`re making away with him today. It`s ok, but not really for me, it`s very strong though!! 

Barbecue food again today, will just do a selection of things for Tom to cook for us, lunch will be salad and breakfast might be toast with marmalade.......and I`ll make up some marinades for the chicken kebabs I`ve decided we`ll have. 

Tea first.........


























Have a lovely Tuesday 










​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, I think we went right to Summer temps.  75 degrees out already.  And since it’s still a heat wave, a heat advisory issued this Tuesday.  Muggy heat anyone?  I saw Orlando and us were at 91 degrees yesterday afternoon.  Why I don’t mind the heat in Fla.  I’m used to it.  And yep, I ditch the bag, carry a little zip bag in my pocket to put my lanyard  in, wear my bathing suit under quick dry clothes, and enjoy all 3 water rides.  Then I go back, maybe hit the pool, and refresh before going back to the parks. It is the fun of being wet when you want to get wet.  And I’ve been wet on JP before.  Dependent on how full your boat is, and the seat you get.  Front row tends to get the wet, as ends of rows.  It is a fun boat drop ride.  But on the other two water rides, I’m soaked most of the time.  Diudley, water just sloshes around in your boat, and lots of water splashes around as you go down the hills, and lots of dripping from above as you go along before you reach the top.  Bluto’s, I think I get at least fully wet and the biggest chance to be dripping soaked on that ride.  Typical water wheel ride.  And with thoughts of water rides.  Too bad my laptop is not waterproof, and risky near water.  With the heat today, I’d rather be in the pool all day. 

And so, woot! A Taco Tuesday is here. The day it would make sense Mac has a Taco Bell dinner. No cooking for the Mac home tonight.

Abd a very happy birthday to Doodles. Hope you ate enjoying your birthday today. 

Off to refill tea cup. And breakfast search. Nothing hot. And May slip a ice cube in my tea cup.

A totally terrific Taco Tuesday homies. Stay cool, hydrated and be in a happy mood.


----------



## schumigirl

Yep LG, we`re not used to the heat in Orlando but love it, perfect for us. Just need a little extra conditioner in my hair so it doesn`t go too dry.

High 90`s is alright by us.




Did go into town and got a few bits and discovered a new deli/cheese store that`s opened up.......got some lovely chutney`s and was spoiled for choice with other items including a massive selection of gins and other tasty liquors. I can see them seeing us a lot when we go into town. 

DS got his vaccination appointments as they are now doing over 25`s. First one is Saturday and he has his next one booked too, and a local place too, it`s only about 10 minutes away from us. Website was fine when he went on first thing this morning, he`s a very early riser too thankfully......but just been reading some folks aren`t getting on and the queue is long! 

Chicken thighs on the grill for lunch today and some salads....made some potato salad this morning and going to roast off some peppers too. Nice and easy lunch especially as I`m not making it......I`ll be sipping non alcoholic peach spritzers in the sun.....

And did manage to get my trainers on for the first time today........haven`t walked far in them yet, but will wear them around the house and garden to see how they are......moving forward now!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, to Schumi getting sneakers on.  I hope you are feeling better, and healing to be able to wear whatever footwear you want.  And hope to see ya this Fall.  Maybe flights will resume this Summer.  And yay, for Kyle to be able to be vaccinated now too.  We were lucky in March.  Availability to all, and easy to get an appointment, so kids got their shots in March.


----------



## macraven

Worfiedodles 

Have the bestest day all day long

You are missed and thought of !

Hope you get cake and lots of cards!

you were with the sans from the beginning and are missed

And we never forget our homies ..


----------



## macraven

So glad we got both hvac systems replaced 
I don’t know how peeps in the South survive without it

we have ours on 24/7

Wishing all our readers are doing and no one gets sunburned


----------



## schumigirl

LG, our countries operate a very different criteria for vaccinations, and he was in no rush to get his vaccination, happy to wait his turn. 

So many trying to get theirs before they were entitled to. Shame as it blocks up the system for more deserving people. My sister was on the phones to make appointments and was shocked at how brazen some folks were trying to get appts. 






macraven said:


> Worfiedodles
> 
> Have the bestest day all day long
> 
> You are missed and thought of !
> 
> Hope you get cake and lots of cards!
> 
> you were with the sans from the beginning and are missed
> 
> And we never forget our homies ..



Lovely post mac and yes, Maria was a San poster long before I even heard of the Dis.

Oh gosh yes, I`d have it running constantly too......mine, like yours would never be off.




Going to head out a walk.....might be a short walk, but I`ll attempt it anyway......will get my sunscreen on first though as it is blazing sunshine here.....


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, since it was up to each county in my state, very inconsistent as to availability. Was for senior citizens, 65 and up and essential medical personnel, for many many months before offered to the second level, those working for the state and federal offices, and those with medical need.  That second level did not last long, as was opened to all less than a month later. And many of us got shots from a drug store, that had significantly more availability than the county offered slots.

Ooh very hot out, as tossed trash out as older one left for work.  Told him needs to drink water when gets the chance.  That and if need more sun tan lotion, to let me know.  I gave him 2 big bottles of it when he started and showed me his sun burned neck.


----------



## macraven

Lynne get him a bandana to wear around his neck
Burns on the neck are miserable to have

Mr Mac wears a cooling gel neck wrap when he is out hiking or biking and it saves him from a nasty burn


----------



## macraven

Just read Sea World has opened their dates for booking 
Electric ocean 

bet Keishashadow will fit that in her next trip


----------



## Charade67

Guess what I am doing now. If you guessed sitting on hold with and insurance company then you are correct. I’m dealing with Ms. Insurance Fraud. I have literally spent the entire morning working on this.




macraven said:


> Charade I plan on bringing masks even though I had both injections
> Delta still requiring masks in their flights.


 I am hoping that by October the travel mask mandates will have been lifted. I will still probably bring a few disposable masks just in case. 



schumigirl said:


> Shocking someone would expect you to go along with fraud. Yes, planning another vacation will help......


 Right now she is mad that her therapist told me about the second insurance plan because she told her about that in confidence. What I can’t seem to make her understand is that the insurance company will eventually realize the error and it’s better to take care of it now than later. 



Lynne G said:


> And I’ve been wet on JP before. Dependent on how full your boat is, and the seat you get.


 I think that is the reason we didn’t get as wet in the Disney rides as I expected. Our boats weren’t full, so less weight for the splash. 



schumigirl said:


> And did manage to get my trainers on for the first time today........haven`t walked far in them yet,


 Great news. 



macraven said:


> So glad we got both hvac systems replaced
> I don’t know how peeps in the South survive without it
> 
> we have ours on 24/7


 We always have ours on 24/7 during the summer. I could not live here without a/c.

Still on hold. I’ve been on hold for almost an hour. I am ready for lunch.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

schumigirl said:


> We usually have an afternoon where we are in the park, no camera with us and just ride the 3 water rides till we`re done, then slosh back home to get showered and changed. I love that the water rides really do soak you and you know you`ve done a water ride. It will be fine in October for them. I don`t do them during the December trip for some reason......I think my mind tells me it`s cooler, when it`s usually not much cooler.
> 
> Shocking someone would expect you to go along with fraud. Yes, planning another vacation will help......
> 
> I don`t like tacos, but do like your night light.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we`ll see a lot of folks still wearing masks in certain places for a long time. I know several folks who plan to still them when flying is back to normal again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today to  @Worfiedoodles
> 
> Maria is a very special lady who doesn`t come on and post very often, but she is a long time poster on this thread who has become a very good friend and I hope she has a wonderful day today.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs and best wishes for a lovely day Maria 🛍
> ​
> 
> And Tuesday again. Another beautiful day ahead.....can`t compete with America`s temperatures.......but for us in the UK, it`s pretty darn ok. Especially being on the East coast, it does stay a bit cooler here than other places. Even inland by about 20 minutes can be a few temps higher easily.
> 
> Didn`t hear any complaints about the 2am bird song this morning, but I think we both slept soundly last night. Someone still is sleeping soundly......lol......I did hear the owls last night before I dropped off, they`ve been very noticeable recently, and they`re quite large too compared to previous sightings, and very beautiful.
> 
> Thinking of going into town this morning, as yes, foot is grumbling this morning, so will give walking a miss today and not march around.
> 
> Then some garden time. Our gardener is here this morning and I think he`s taking some of the wine they`re making away with him today. It`s ok, but not really for me, it`s very strong though!!
> 
> Barbecue food again today, will just do a selection of things for Tom to cook for us, lunch will be salad and breakfast might be toast with marmalade.......and I`ll make up some marinades for the chicken kebabs I`ve decided we`ll have.
> 
> Tea first.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a lovely Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Aww, Carole! You are too sweet to post my birthday! And thank you for the birthday wishes, Mac! I have to work today, but I did have a little Universal celebration of sorts in that I renewed our Annual Passes. Woohoo! So excited to keep the Universal love alive!!


----------



## bobbie68

Everyone longtime since I posted. I have had a lot going on some good some not so good. I was keeping to myself but am feeling a little better. I can get my first vaccine on Friday then the second one will be July 2nd. I am headed to Epcot for 2 days tomorrow and Thursday. I am comfortable knowing the mask indoors are in place. I will be vaccinated for our other 2 days in July.

I did go to Universal on Saturday night for the Orlando informer meetup. We met Patty and Joe there and had an amazing time. It was just what I needed. We stayed at Sapphire overnight and it was very nice. Would stay there again. Patty and I and family will be going to another meet up at Universal in November.
 I haven’t had a chance to catch up. I am thinking about everyone in the group. I hope everyone is doing good. I know some had nice vacations. If anyone needs good thoughts I am sending them to everyone.

The Orlando Informer Meetup!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Doodles post and news of pass renewal!  
Hope your birthday has been nice.

Ack Charade.  Lunch is surely deserved.  Why anyone would try to insurance fraud is crazy.  I hope you set it straight and not help such bad conduct.  

Yay, a local Bobbie post. Oh I am hoping you are better and better.  Well wishes sent.  And yay for meetup. I’ll be there for two weeks end of September, so I will PM you my phone number, as best way to get ahold of me.  

Ack, the joys of an early start.  It’s only 1 pm here.  Sigh. But an air conditioning ride and will be pampered again with a haircut after laptop turned off.  No need for a blow out.  So hot, will dry quick.  Towel dry is fine.  May make me feel cooler too.  Though saying increasing chances of rain later today.  So may be a rainy drive.  No matter.  Looking forward to it.  Hair has been up in a tie for days.


----------



## pattyw

bobbie68 said:


> Everyone longtime since I posted. I have had a lot going on some good some not so good. I was keeping to myself but am feeling a little better. I can get my first vaccine on Friday then the second one will be July 2nd. I am headed to Epcot for 2 days tomorrow and Thursday. I am comfortable knowing the mask indoors are in place. I will be vaccinated for our other 2 days in July.
> 
> I did go to Universal on Saturday night for the Orlando informer meetup. We met Patty and Joe there and had an amazing time. It was just what I needed. We stayed at Sapphire overnight and it was very nice. Would stay there again. Patty and I and family will be going to another meet up at Universal in November.
> I haven’t had a chance to catch up. I am thinking about everyone in the group. I hope everyone is doing good. I know some had nice vacations. If anyone needs good thoughts I am sending them to everyone.
> 
> The Orlando Informer Meetup!
> View attachment 580702




Hello all!! Long time no see!! Missed everyone! Hope all is well- looking forward to catching up with you guys!!

Had a fabulous time with Bobbie and Brian! Even though I'm getting too old for staying at the parks until 1:30am it was a great night! The Orlando Informer knows how to do an event- it was top notch! The next morning (even though I was sore and sleepy) I purchased our November meet up tickets!!

My family is doing well! And since March, Joe and I are now..... part time Floridians!!! We purchased what will be our permanent retirement home in Sebring!! I've cut down on work and can do so remotely. Joe plans to work full time a little longer. His comfortable allotment of vacation will allow us to be in Sebring often!!   The exit plan from the north is in motion!! We're very excited!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  A post from Patty.  Such nice news to read. Woot!  Part time to be full time locals.  Glad you and Joe are doing well, and relaxing.  And good to hear enjoyed the OI weekend. I may try to partake of those one of these days.  So far, dates never seem to be when I can go.


----------



## pattyw

Lynne G said:


> Yay!  A post from Patty.  Such nice news to read. Woot!  Part time to be full time locals.  Glad you and Joe are doing well, and relaxing.  And good to hear enjoyed the OI weekend. I may try to partake of those one of these days.  So far, dates never seem to be when I can go.




Hi Lynne!!  It was our first OI event and it was fabulous! Hopefully, your vacay dates will match their events soon!

I thought of you, Lynne, when we were in Pennsylvania in April. My son, Kyle is now doing podiatry rotations. They want to settle in Pennsylvania after he graduates next year so all of his rotations are near Philadelphia. I believe you're not far from there!  He started in Newark, DE and is now in Hershey, PA. I see many trips to PA in our future!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, yay for news of doctor son, Patty.  Many very good hospitals around me and in the City.  And doctors and nurses are in my neighborhood, as a very large hospital is about 3 miles away.  And yes, if you are near, please give me a call. I have a BIL that lives 10 miles from Hershey, so about a 2 and 1/2 hour drive to the park there.  We stop at BIL’s home to refresh before coming home if we go to that park. Funny, we went to Tanger and Rockville outlets this past weekend.  They are about an hour or so drive from Hershey. Small world.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Oh goodness yes, he needs a good sorting out behaving like that. Hot weather and fires never blend well. Yes, you can`t fix stupid!!
> 
> We used to live in a home called The Gables, I loved that name and it suited the house well. But, friends son has such a good sense of humour naming their home after a former asylum, Briarwood does have that ring to it.....
> 
> Oh they are loud some mornings, no guns here though in the UK. We are surrounded by trees, so can`t really complain......
> 
> yes, I was pleased with 5 miles today.....it was around low 70`s, so quite pleasant to walk in. Have a lovely visit with your parents and hope you have a lovely lunch too....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom connection was fairly poor today for some reason, never had that before.
> 
> New book has been chosen, not sure I`m thrilled, but, Crime and Punishment, another by Dostoevsky. One woman has said she`s not reading it......lol.....she is our newest member, I think she expected all Jackie Collins style. And movie is Apocalypse Now. hmm. Never fancied that one.....but will give it a go.
> 
> Mix of sun and cloud this afternoon, but still warm.


Crime and Punishment??  Not exactly light-hearted reading material...
I'm ok with the classics, but give me Jane Eyre, Wuthering Heights or even Dracula, lol!




Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Today was such a Monday. We had one therapist leave our office as of 5/31 and another will be leaving at the end of this month. I am trying to make sure that all of their clients accounts are paid up. Today I discovered that one client has changed her insurance 3 times in the past 4 months and just didn't bother to tell us. One of her plans that should have been cancelled wasn't  and I have no idea where her claims were going. We should have been getting reject notices when we billed the incorrect plans, but we haven't.
> 
> On top of this, we have another client who is angry with us because we won't let her commit insurance fraud. This one involves an insurance plan from her employer and a Medicaid plan. This one could get messy. I think it's time for another vacation.
> 
> I will make a point of riding it in October if the weather is right.  I usually wait close to the end of the day to ride water rides. Several years ago B and I got on one in Animal Kingdom and got completely drenched.  I was actually wringing water out of my hair. We went back to the hotel, changed clothes, and then went back to the park.
> 
> Thank goodness you saw it before it got out of hand. I hope the fire fighters had some words with the neighbor.
> 
> 
> I am one who is so happy to go mask free whenever possible. but I am still going to carry a mask for a while. I will put one on if someone is uncomfortable being around me without one.
> 
> Since tomorrow is taco Tuesday I have a special night light.
> 
> View attachment 580593


Love that light!!



schumigirl said:


> We usually have an afternoon where we are in the park, no camera with us and just ride the 3 water rides till we`re done, then slosh back home to get showered and changed. I love that the water rides really do soak you and you know you`ve done a water ride. It will be fine in October for them. I don`t do them during the December trip for some reason......I think my mind tells me it`s cooler, when it`s usually not much cooler.
> 
> Shocking someone would expect you to go along with fraud. Yes, planning another vacation will help......
> 
> I don`t like tacos, but do like your night light.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we`ll see a lot of folks still wearing masks in certain places for a long time. I know several folks who plan to still them when flying is back to normal again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today to  @Worfiedoodles
> 
> Maria is a very special lady who doesn`t come on and post very often, but she is a long time poster on this thread who has become a very good friend and I hope she has a wonderful day today.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs and best wishes for a lovely day Maria 🛍
> ​
> 
> And Tuesday again. Another beautiful day ahead.....can`t compete with America`s temperatures.......but for us in the UK, it`s pretty darn ok. Especially being on the East coast, it does stay a bit cooler here than other places. Even inland by about 20 minutes can be a few temps higher easily.
> 
> Didn`t hear any complaints about the 2am bird song this morning, but I think we both slept soundly last night. Someone still is sleeping soundly......lol......I did hear the owls last night before I dropped off, they`ve been very noticeable recently, and they`re quite large too compared to previous sightings, and very beautiful.
> 
> Thinking of going into town this morning, as yes, foot is grumbling this morning, so will give walking a miss today and not march around.
> 
> Then some garden time. Our gardener is here this morning and I think he`s taking some of the wine they`re making away with him today. It`s ok, but not really for me, it`s very strong though!!
> 
> Barbecue food again today, will just do a selection of things for Tom to cook for us, lunch will be salad and breakfast might be toast with marmalade.......and I`ll make up some marinades for the chicken kebabs I`ve decided we`ll have.
> 
> Tea first.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a lovely Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


The neighbor is trying to make peace....he came over while I was in the yard, and he is bringing over smoked pork shoulder later.  He feels "bad" for causing so much commotion...
I hope he means it, and gets his act together!



Lynne G said:


> Ah, I think we went right to Summer temps.  75 degrees out already.  And since it’s still a heat wave, a heat advisory issued this Tuesday.  Muggy heat anyone?  I saw Orlando and us were at 91 degrees yesterday afternoon.  Why I don’t mind the heat in Fla.  I’m used to it.  And yep, I ditch the bag, carry a little zip bag in my pocket to put my lanyard  in, wear my bathing suit under quick dry clothes, and enjoy all 3 water rides.  Then I go back, maybe hit the pool, and refresh before going back to the parks. It is the fun of being wet when you want to get wet.  And I’ve been wet on JP before.  Dependent on how full your boat is, and the seat you get.  Front row tends to get the wet, as ends of rows.  It is a fun boat drop ride.  But on the other two water rides, I’m soaked most of the time.  Diudley, water just sloshes around in your boat, and lots of water splashes around as you go down the hills, and lots of dripping from above as you go along before you reach the top.  Bluto’s, I think I get at least fully wet and the biggest chance to be dripping soaked on that ride.  Typical water wheel ride.  And with thoughts of water rides.  Too bad my laptop is not waterproof, and risky near water.  With the heat today, I’d rather be in the pool all day.
> 
> And so, woot! A Taco Tuesday is here. The day it would make sense Mac has a Taco Bell dinner. No cooking for the Mac home tonight.
> 
> Abd a very happy birthday to Doodles. Hope you ate enjoying your birthday today.
> 
> Off to refill tea cup. And breakfast search. Nothing hot. And May slip a ice cube in my tea cup.
> 
> A totally terrific Taco Tuesday homies. Stay cool, hydrated and be in a happy mood.


Yes, would absolutely be riding those water attractions again today!  It's a scorcher!



schumigirl said:


> Yep LG, we`re not used to the heat in Orlando but love it, perfect for us. Just need a little extra conditioner in my hair so it doesn`t go too dry.
> 
> High 90`s is alright by us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did go into town and got a few bits and discovered a new deli/cheese store that`s opened up.......got some lovely chutney`s and was spoiled for choice with other items including a massive selection of gins and other tasty liquors. I can see them seeing us a lot when we go into town.
> 
> DS got his vaccination appointments as they are now doing over 25`s. First one is Saturday and he has his next one booked too, and a local place too, it`s only about 10 minutes away from us. Website was fine when he went on first thing this morning, he`s a very early riser too thankfully......but just been reading some folks aren`t getting on and the queue is long!
> 
> Chicken thighs on the grill for lunch today and some salads....made some potato salad this morning and going to roast off some peppers too. Nice and easy lunch especially as I`m not making it......I`ll be sipping non alcoholic peach spritzers in the sun.....
> 
> And did manage to get my trainers on for the first time today........haven`t walked far in them yet, but will wear them around the house and garden to see how they are......moving forward now!!


Always love to wander around a new shop!  Especially when they have yummy goodies!



Charade67 said:


> Guess what I am doing now. If you guessed sitting on hold with and insurance company then you are correct. I’m dealing with Ms. Insurance Fraud. I have literally spent the entire morning working on this.
> 
> 
> I am hoping that by October the travel mask mandates will have been lifted. I will still probably bring a few disposable masks just in case.
> 
> Right now she is mad that her therapist told me about the second insurance plan because she told her about that in confidence. What I can’t seem to make her understand is that the insurance company will eventually realize the error and it’s better to take care of it now than later.
> 
> I think that is the reason we didn’t get as wet in the Disney rides as I expected. Our boats weren’t full, so less weight for the splash.
> 
> Great news.
> 
> We always have ours on 24/7 during the summer. I could not live here without a/c.
> 
> Still on hold. I’ve been on hold for almost an hour. I am ready for lunch.


Sorry you're dealing with someone trying to scam the system.  That is something I cannot tolerate!!



Worfiedoodles said:


> Aww, Carole! You are too sweet to post my birthday! And thank you for the birthday wishes, Mac! I have to work today, but I did have a little Universal celebration of sorts in that I renewed our Annual Passes. Woohoo! So excited to keep the Universal love alive!!


Have a super, terrific, wonderful, epic birthday!!!!





bobbie68 said:


> Everyone longtime since I posted. I have had a lot going on some good some not so good. I was keeping to myself but am feeling a little better. I can get my first vaccine on Friday then the second one will be July 2nd. I am headed to Epcot for 2 days tomorrow and Thursday. I am comfortable knowing the mask indoors are in place. I will be vaccinated for our other 2 days in July.
> 
> I did go to Universal on Saturday night for the Orlando informer meetup. We met Patty and Joe there and had an amazing time. It was just what I needed. We stayed at Sapphire overnight and it was very nice. Would stay there again. Patty and I and family will be going to another meet up at Universal in November.
> I haven’t had a chance to catch up. I am thinking about everyone in the group. I hope everyone is doing good. I know some had nice vacations. If anyone needs good thoughts I am sending them to everyone.
> 
> The Orlando Informer Meetup!
> View attachment 580702


Nice photo!!  Glad it was a success!!



pattyw said:


> Hello all!! Long time no see!! Missed everyone! Hope all is well- looking forward to catching up with you guys!!
> 
> Had a fabulous time with Bobbie and Brian! Even though I'm getting too old for staying at the parks until 1:30am it was a great night! The Orlando Informer knows how to do an event- it was top notch! The next morning (even though I was sore and sleepy) I purchased our November meet up tickets!!
> 
> My family is doing well! And since March, Joe and I are now..... part time Floridians!!! We purchased what will be our permanent retirement home in Sebring!! I've cut down on work and can do so remotely. Joe plans to work full time a little longer. His comfortable allotment of vacation will allow us to be in Sebring often!!   The exit plan from the north is in motion!! We're very excited!


Congrats on your retirement home purchase!!  






Got an email this morning that strawberry picking at our favorite place begins on Thursday!!!  We have asked DH's parents to join us, and then out for lunch after.  Should be a fun time.
DD already has several strawberry dessert recipes ready to go, lol!

We were supposed to get some rain today, but I don't think we will.  We could really use some...
Our lawn guy normally mows on Tuesdays, he may skip it since the grass will be very dry/yellowish if he does.
We have an underground sprinkler system, but it doesn't reach even half of our yard. (we bought the house with it already).  So part of the yard can be lush and green, and the other half dead.  
Yeah, that's a good look, lol!!

We have a 6pm tee time this evening!  Only doing 9 holes, so plenty of time before dark.  Not sure if it will be cooler temps at 6pm, but oh well!  It'll still be a nice way to end the day!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh quite the lightning show I just had.  And some steady rain.  But storm has moved on, and still feels warm.  Still cloudy though, as no sun pouring through windows now.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, since it was up to each county in my state, very inconsistent as to availability. Was for senior citizens, 65 and up and essential medical personnel, for many many months before offered to the second level, those working for the state and federal offices, and those with medical need.  That second level did not last long, as was opened to all less than a month later. And many of us got shots from a drug store, that had significantly more availability than the county offered slots.
> 
> Ooh very hot out, as tossed trash out as older one left for work.  Told him needs to drink water when gets the chance.  That and if need more sun tan lotion, to let me know.  I gave him 2 big bottles of it when he started and showed me his sun burned neck.



Yes, the UK have been excellent in their rollout of the vaccine, much better than expected.




macraven said:


> Just read Sea World has opened their dates for booking
> Electric ocean
> 
> bet Keishashadow will fit that in her next trip








Charade67 said:


> Guess what I am doing now. If you guessed sitting on hold with and insurance company then you are correct. I’m dealing with Ms. Insurance Fraud. I have literally spent the entire morning working on this.
> 
> 
> I am hoping that by October the travel mask mandates will have been lifted. I will still probably bring a few disposable masks just in case.
> 
> Right now she is mad that her therapist told me about the second insurance plan because she told her about that in confidence. What I can’t seem to make her understand is that the insurance company will eventually realize the error and it’s better to take care of it now than later.
> 
> I think that is the reason we didn’t get as wet in the Disney rides as I expected. Our boats weren’t full, so less weight for the splash.
> 
> Great news.
> 
> We always have ours on 24/7 during the summer. I could not live here without a/c.
> 
> Still on hold. I’ve been on hold for almost an hour. I am ready for lunch.




Sounds a nightmare Charade......lots of unreasonable people out there. 





Worfiedoodles said:


> Aww, Carole! You are too sweet to post my birthday! And thank you for the birthday wishes, Mac! I have to work today, but I did have a little Universal celebration of sorts in that I renewed our Annual Passes. Woohoo! So excited to keep the Universal love alive!!



Awww....you`re so welcome Maria........I know you`re having a lovely day....and good news on the AP!





bobbie68 said:


> Everyone longtime since I posted. I have had a lot going on some good some not so good. I was keeping to myself but am feeling a little better. I can get my first vaccine on Friday then the second one will be July 2nd. I am headed to Epcot for 2 days tomorrow and Thursday. I am comfortable knowing the mask indoors are in place. I will be vaccinated for our other 2 days in July.
> 
> I did go to Universal on Saturday night for the Orlando informer meetup. We met Patty and Joe there and had an amazing time. It was just what I needed. We stayed at Sapphire overnight and it was very nice. Would stay there again. Patty and I and family will be going to another meet up at Universal in November.
> I haven’t had a chance to catch up. I am thinking about everyone in the group. I hope everyone is doing good. I know some had nice vacations. If anyone needs good thoughts I am sending them to everyone.
> 
> The Orlando Informer Meetup!
> View attachment 580702




Glad things are going ok bobbie.......and nice you enjoyed the OI event. 





pattyw said:


> Hello all!! Long time no see!! Missed everyone! Hope all is well- looking forward to catching up with you guys!!
> 
> Had a fabulous time with Bobbie and Brian! Even though I'm getting too old for staying at the parks until 1:30am it was a great night! The Orlando Informer knows how to do an event- it was top notch! The next morning (even though I was sore and sleepy) I purchased our November meet up tickets!!
> 
> My family is doing well! And since March, Joe and I are now..... part time Floridians!!! We purchased what will be our permanent retirement home in Sebring!! I've cut down on work and can do so remotely. Joe plans to work full time a little longer. His comfortable allotment of vacation will allow us to be in Sebring often!!   The exit plan from the north is in motion!! We're very excited!





Congrats on the part time move from the cold.....don`t blame you, your winters are harsh! And good news on your son, many congratulations to his success......





J'aime Paris said:


> Crime and Punishment??  Not exactly light-hearted reading material...
> I'm ok with the classics, but give me Jane Eyre, Wuthering Heights or even Dracula, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that light!!
> 
> 
> The neighbor is trying to make peace....he came over while I was in the yard, and he is bringing over smoked pork shoulder later.  He feels "bad" for causing so much commotion...
> I hope he means it, and gets his act together!
> 
> 
> Yes, would absolutely be riding those water attractions again today!  It's a scorcher!
> 
> 
> Always love to wander around a new shop!  Especially when they have yummy goodies!
> 
> 
> Sorry you're dealing with someone trying to scam the system.  That is something I cannot tolerate!!
> 
> 
> Have a super, terrific, wonderful, epic birthday!!!!
> View attachment 580719
> 
> 
> 
> Nice photo!!  Glad it was a success!!
> 
> 
> Congrats on your retirement home purchase!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got an email this morning that strawberry picking at our favorite place begins on Thursday!!!  We have asked DH's parents to join us, and then out for lunch after.  Should be a fun time.
> DD already has several strawberry dessert recipes ready to go, lol!
> 
> We were supposed to get some rain today, but I don't think we will.  We could really use some...
> Our lawn guy normally mows on Tuesdays, he may skip it since the grass will be very dry/yellowish if he does.
> We have an underground sprinkler system, but it doesn't reach even half of our yard. (we bought the house with it already).  So part of the yard can be lush and green, and the other half dead.
> Yeah, that's a good look, lol!!
> 
> We have a 6pm tee time this evening!  Only doing 9 holes, so plenty of time before dark.  Not sure if it will be cooler temps at 6pm, but oh well!  It'll still be a nice way to end the day!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 580737




lol.....yes, I think I will really enjoy this one though. The Idiot was ok, glad it`s behind me though...but this one gets better reviews. One woman has left the group, no big loss, she was quite new-ish and moaned a lot and was very cheap.....I hate cheap people. She complained it was all hardbacks we were getting. So we`re down to 12 now. Ordered the books this afternoon so I`m glad she told me before I ordered the extra one.

Oh I hope you get your pork shoulder! Sounds like he realises what a dork he has been, but my goodness he could have caused so much damage. 

Sprinklers are great when they work.......ours works and has moments of having a mood......long as it doesn`t come on if I`m down there I`m happy. 

Enjoy the strawberry picking!! Lovely way to spend an afternoon, and lunch out too.....winner! Enjoy your golf tonight.......



Well I did manage a 3 mile walk this afternoon, but my goodness it was hot! We took a woodland walk so we would have some shade, and everyone we met was complaining about the heat.......lol.....we`re never happy over here. We love it though. 

Came back through the village and met my friend who is a child minder on her way home with some kiddies. Haven`t seen her for a bit, so was nice to have a quick chat then came hom to discover the temp in our garden was in the 90`s. Now that`s what we like........it wasn`t that hot outside, but we are surrounded by trees, so we get sheltered a lot. Beautiful day though. 

Enjoyed a nice bbq tonight, in the gazebo, so we had plenty of shade. I think it needs a revarnish though, the wood is not looking as fresh as it should, will think about that another day. 

Still outside, but will head in soon........lovely evening.


----------



## macraven

I’m late to the party here...

So nice to see the homies coming back to post
Have missed all of youse!
Pattyw and Joe,
Maria who I saw few years before last but missed her on my last trip and of course Bobbie!

I would write more but caught in a phone tag situation as our tv cable broke and expecting service if not tonight then it’s tomorrow afternoon

Had to change my phone settings as no WiFi

Have workers at our home now for septic tank and they by accident, cut the cable cord 
No tv and no internet, no WiFi 

unbelievable on prices when you need the work done right away

I’ll be back later once things calm down at my place
If anyone brings out pie and cake, be sure to save some for me!


----------



## schumigirl

Have some cake mac........







Hope they sort you out quickly.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ack Mac.  Hope they come soon so your cable is back in business.

More storms rolls by, rained hard the closer we got to home.  Lots of thunder and lightning.  But you’d think it would lower the humidity.  You’d be wrong.  Still muggy out.  And wet now too.  To be 90 degrees with chance of later day storms tomorrow.  Heat wave continues, as does the AC running.


----------



## macraven

Lynne
We waited until 6:45 and knew then it would be Wednesday for service 
Went to Taco Bell and ate our sorrows away
Lol

As long I can get on the Dis, I’m ok.

Agent did tell me if no one comes by 6:30, we are scheduled for tomorrow afternoon to have a new cable line put  in

Can easily go 24 hours with out tv
Mr Mac can listen on the radio for tonight’s baseball game 

Our weather predicted for today was rain
None happened.
Think it skipped past us as could see Look Out Mt didn’t have any rain their way.

Hope charade remembers to put up the night light o de it gets dark


----------



## Charade67

Really long day today. I spent 3 hours on the phone (most of it on hold) with Anthem trying to straighten out this insurance issue. After lunch I worked on some other stuff that needed to get done, and then went back to working on the insurance issue. I left work an hour and a half later than I usually do. 

After work I participated in a video survey for my Disney rewards Visa card. They were offering a $125 Amazon gift card for completing the survey. I will probably use it to get B some stuff for her dorm room this fall. 



bobbie68 said:


> Everyone longtime since I posted.


Hi Bobbie. Good to see you again. 



bobbie68 said:


> I did go to Universal on Saturday night for the Orlando informer meetup. We met Patty and Joe there and had an amazing time.


 Thanks for the picture. It's nice to have faces to put with the names. 



pattyw said:


> Hello all!! Long time no see!! Missed everyone! Hope all is well- looking forward to catching up with you guys!!


 Hi Patty. Good to see you again too. 



pattyw said:


> My family is doing well! And since March, Joe and I are now..... part time Floridians!!! We purchased what will be our permanent retirement home in Sebring!!


 Congrats on the new home. I went to high school with a girl named Sebring. Yep, named for the city in FL. 



pattyw said:


> My son, Kyle is now doing podiatry rotations. They want to settle in Pennsylvania after he graduates next year so all of his rotations are near Philadelphia. I believe you're not far from there! He started in Newark, DE and is now in Hershey, PA. I see many trips to PA in our future!


Congrats to Kyle. Hershey is a nice place to visit. 



J'aime Paris said:


> The neighbor is trying to make peace....he came over while I was in the yard, and he is bringing over smoked pork shoulder later. He feels "bad" for causing so much commotion...
> I hope he means it, and gets his act together!


Nice that he is trying to apologize. Hopefully he won't put the neighborhood in danger again. 



schumigirl said:


> Sounds a nightmare Charade......lots of unreasonable people out there.


 It had the potential to be a serious nightmare. The last time I had a problem like this it took about a year and a half to get it resolved. 



macraven said:


> Had to change my phone settings as no WiFi
> 
> Have workers at our home now for septic tank and they by accident, cut the cable cord
> No tv and no internet, no WiFi


 Oh no! Hope it gets fixed soon. 



macraven said:


> Hope charade remembers to put up the night light o de it gets dark


Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## macraven

To add to my bad luck today, our home telephone line was also cut by the workers when they were digging up the line for the septic tank 

For anyone that has my home phone number ...we are not going to have that line work done

Fear they will cut the wrong line and not taking any chances

Did Taco Bell this evening and all is good 
Food has a way of making us happy
Not pleased they changed the menu but it was good trying something different 

charade has the porch light on
No falls and boo boo’s tonight for any late comers checking in


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Really long day today. I spent 3 hours on the phone (most of it on hold) with Anthem trying to straighten out this insurance issue. After lunch I worked on some other stuff that needed to get done, and then went back to working on the insurance issue. I left work an hour and a half later than I usually do.
> 
> After work I participated in a video survey for my Disney rewards Visa card. They were offering a $125 Amazon gift card for completing the survey. I will probably use it to get B some stuff for her dorm room this fall.
> 
> Hi Bobbie. Good to see you again.
> 
> Thanks for the picture. It's nice to have faces to put with the names.
> 
> Hi Patty. Good to see you again too.
> 
> Congrats on the new home. I went to high school with a girl named Sebring. Yep, named for the city in FL.
> 
> Congrats to Kyle. Hershey is a nice place to visit.
> 
> Nice that he is trying to apologize. Hopefully he won't put the neighborhood in danger again.
> 
> It had the potential to be a serious nightmare. The last time I had a problem like this it took about a year and a half to get it resolved.
> 
> Oh no! Hope it gets fixed soon.
> 
> 
> Ask and ye shall receive.
> 
> View attachment 580800




That`s a long time to wait on an issue being sorted. 

Nice night light.........and hope today is an easier day.......






macraven said:


> To add to my bad luck today, our home telephone line was also cut by the workers when they were digging up the line for the septic tank
> 
> For anyone that has my home phone number ...we are not going to have that line work done
> 
> Fear they will cut the wrong line and not taking any chances
> 
> Did Taco Bell this evening and all is good
> Food has a way of making us happy
> Not pleased they changed the menu but it was good trying something different
> 
> charade has the porch light on
> No falls and boo boo’s tonight for any late comers checking in



lol....yes, put nice food or drink in front of me when something like that happens and I`m happy too! 

Hope they can get it all sorted today, and bet you`re glad you won`t need to see those guys for a long time. No tv would be ok for us, but no internet  

No night light needed here, we`re almost like the land of the midnight sun now.....




Yes, another fine Wednesday ahead. 

Going back to our normal walk today and hope for the best. Foot is a little stiff this morning, but will walk it off. 

Another day of bbq food ahead, mid 70`s forecast, but it`s been warmer than predicted last few days. So, a walk on the seafront this morning and a lazy garden day this afternoon, reading I think as I have a book I want to finish before the new one arrives tomorrow. 

And still a few phone calls to make, not as many as before as many are getting back to normal, but some still want the contact. 

























Happy Wednesday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no Mac.  They really did not want you to contact anyone.  Hope both services get back to useful early today.  

And ah yes, That so humid a start, a foggy 70 degrees at 5:30 this morning.  Fog is starting to lift now.  And woot:

 

Ah yes, fashionista camel.  Reminding all, it’s a Hump of a day Wednesday.  Yay, Friday will be here soon enough.  

Tea for me. And that always what for breakfast thoughts. Yay. 


And hope Schumi’s walk was nice. Take it easy, still, as nice your foot is almost healed, and can wear your sneakers now. Delicious sounding food you will be having today. I enjoy a bbq meal.  And hope your Wednesday has been happy so far too.


----------



## pattyw

J'aime Paris said:


> Congrats on your retirement home purchase!!



Thank you!!



schumigirl said:


> Congrats on the part time move from the cold.....don`t blame you, your winters are harsh! And good news on your son, many congratulations to his success......



Thank you!! 



schumigirl said:


> Well I did manage a 3 mile walk this afternoon, but my goodness it was hot! We took a woodland walk so we would have some shade, and everyone we met was complaining about the heat.......lol.....we`re never happy over here. We love it though.



Nice walk! I need to get back on my treadmill! My pandemic pounds added up!



macraven said:


> Have workers at our home now for septic tank and they by accident, cut the cable cord
> No tv and no internet, no WiFi



Yikes! I can do without tv, but no internet!  



Charade67 said:


> Hi Patty. Good to see you again too.



Hi Charade! 



Charade67 said:


> Congrats on the new home. I went to high school with a girl named Sebring. Yep, named for the city in FL.



Thank you! Sebring- nice name! very unique! 



Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, fashionista camel. Reminding all, it’s a Hump of a day Wednesday. Yay, Friday will be here soon enough.



Good morning, Lynne! I've missed the hump day camel pics so much!!

Great to wake up to all of your greetings!  In the office today! I like to be able to work remotely, but it's so nice to see my coworkers and chat!!

Have a great day all!


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, foot did ok this morning. Did just under 4 miles and boy is it hot! There is no shade at all along the seafront, I was glad of sunscreen, hat and a good pair of sunglasses.

Came home, showered and into swimming costumes and sarong for me as it is boiling hot again today. There is a little breeze which will help this afternoon as I plan to sit and enjoy the heat the rest of today. One of my friends is popping round for a chat this afternoon, that’ll pass an hour or so.

Got to make the most of it while we have it…….

Time for lunch…….shrimp and crab salad, bought the crab from the seafront this morning. Lush.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Have some cake mac........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope they sort you out quickly.......



thanks for the chocolate cake!
Eating fun stuff makes me forget  bad stuff

next time could you add vanilla ice cream on it

jk


----------



## macraven

Shrimp and crab for lunch is as great as having cake 

pass the fork around and we all will share your food


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Oh no Mac.  They really did not want you to contact anyone.  Hope both services get back to useful early today.



Lynne spectrum is supposed to come out this afternoon but no idea if they will
I’m told they will but think it could be a wait and and see

due to have rain this afternoon and not sure if they work in the rain

new line needs to be put in so there goes digging up my yard a lot more

This is just an inconvenience for us
But we are addicted to baseball and sports and miss tv


----------



## macraven

Pattyw 
When is the house warming party?

we will rent a bus and all the homies will come down and celebrate with you

Don’t worry about food as we all will bring the snacks


----------



## pattyw

macraven said:


> Pattyw
> When is the house warming party?
> 
> we will rent a bus and all the homies will come down and celebrate with you
> 
> Don’t worry about food as we all will bring the snacks




Yay for a DIS house warming party!!  

We're still working on furnishing it- it's been a bit challenging as furniture is hard to come by and sometimes there's a wait on delivery! 

Have painting, floor installations to do too. The contractors are a bit slow, too (that would be Joe and I!) We're DIY ing it! 

But by HHN time, we should be looking pretty good! 

Most importantly, we have a bar in the living room- all stocked with wine and bourbon! We're ready for you!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> thanks for the chocolate cake!
> Eating fun stuff makes me forget  bad stuff
> 
> next time could you add vanilla ice cream on it
> 
> jk



of course……..






Lunch was delicious and plates are completely empty……

Perfect for such a beautiful day……..


----------



## Robo56

Good Wednesday morning Sans family 





Sounds like everyone is keeping busy.




Lynne G said:


> And wonder when Robo’s Summer trip will be. Little one really wants to ride the new coaster. June prices are crazy, and no availability for closer to today times. She really wanted to go before camp starts in two weeks. But hmm, camp ends two weeks before she goes back to college, though still not sure if she will be in person or not. And so, been toying with buying her a season pass and staying a week. Hmmmm



Our trip is in 3rd week of July. This was a time that worked for grandson to get away.

Hope you able to make plans for getaway with your daughter if it works out.





J'aime Paris said:


> Jurassic Park River Adventure---first row...we were drenched! And dried off quickly in the heat!



Cute picture. Yes on that ride you either get really wet or somewhat wet. I have always been really wet no matter where I sat......LOL




schumigirl said:


> Having a peach melba spritzer tonight........ and sorted out some reservations for my American relatives who are going to Universal for the first time next month......hope they like where we`ve suggested. The Palm is one for sure.



I’am sure they will be happy with all your planning. You can’t go wrong with the Palm.




schumigirl said:


> Maria is a very special lady who doesn`t come on and post very often, but she is a long time poster on this thread who has become a very good friend and I hope she has a wonderful day today.......




Happy belated birthday Maria.






schumigirl said:


> And did manage to get my trainers on for the first time today........haven`t walked far in them yet, but will wear them around the house and garden to see how they are......moving forward now!!



Sounds like things are progressing well with your foot. So glad to hear you are doing doing better. 




bobbie68 said:


> I did go to Universal on Saturday night for the Orlando informer meetup. We met Patty and Joe there and had an amazing time. It was just what I needed. We stayed at Sapphire overnight and it was very nice. Would stay there again. Patty and I and family will be going to another meet up at Universal in November.



Bobby so nice to hear from you. Glad to hear you enjoyed your getaway and meet up with Patty and Joe at the parks.  Nice picture.




pattyw said:


> My family is doing well! And since March, Joe and I are now..... part time Floridians!!! We purchased what will be our permanent retirement home in Sebring!! I've cut down on work and can do so remotely. Joe plans to work full time a little longer. His comfortable allotment of vacation will allow us to be in Sebring often!! The exit plan from the north is in motion!! We're very excited!



Patty so good to hear from you. Congratulations to you on your home purchase in the sunshine state. 




J'aime Paris said:


> Got an email this morning that strawberry picking at our favorite place begins on Thursday!!! We have asked DH's parents to join us, and then out for lunch after. Should be a fun time.
> DD already has several strawberry dessert recipes ready to go, lol!



Did you get to pick strawberries?




macraven said:


> To add to my bad luck today, our home telephone line was also cut by the workers when they were digging up the line for the septic tank



Sorry to hear the mishap with your cable line. Hope they get you fixed up soon.

About 3 years sago ATT were laying new cables for internet and phone when they damaged the sewer line in front our house. They also damaged other homes sewer and water lines in our neighborhood. They had to pay for all the repairs. 


It has been raining here on and off for past 3 days. It’s raining again today. 

Sitting in my favorite spot this morning having my coffee and I saw a fox running around neighbors front yard across the street. Need to let her know as she has a small dog that likes to escape the yard and run around sometime. 

It has been quiet last few days with the rain the large machinery moving earth is not working on field behind house.  

Have a few projects to get done around the house today. No outside things to do in garden today as it’s to wet. 

Vacation plans for grandson and I pretty much done. Once you have the accommodations and transportation done it’s just the little details. Don’t usually plan a lot, but it seems really busy so will try and make sure a few other things are in place.

Doing few things for wedding. 2 weeks from this Saturday. We are looking forward to the big celebration. 

Did get out yesterday and get some grocery shopping done. Always nice to get that accomplished.

Have a great Wednesday everyone.


----------



## macraven

Robo you have a lot of exciting things coming up!
The wedding and the trip with your grandson 

enjoy both events!!

(hope no rain for either of them)


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, news of a closer and closer wedding coming up and July trip with grandson.  Good to hear all doing good, Robo.  Yep, hotel booked and flights too.  She’s a lucky kid.  Could not pass up using my in the Spring renewed AP.  

Patty, yay for getting new home ready. Yay, come Fall, will be great to see you both.

Hmm, waiting for second train.  On time board says.  No more clicking of changes like in the old days.  Kinda liked hearing that sound as entered the station.  Grand building.  Marble everywhere.


----------



## macraven

That’s right ! 
Trip time for lynne and daughter

Have the greatest time on this trip!

Take pictures for us and enjoy NY


----------



## Lynne G

Busy sidewalks.  Everyone here.  Need to be up just after sunrise to hope to get a number to enter this:


So early we will be.  On the way, to scope it out, a view from our hotel window:


And on the way to Potter store, a pretty clock building:



And so after enjoying looking through clothing sample stores, we are tired, so going to freshen up and find dinner later.  Been uncomfortably hot.  

But train ride was quick, hotel room ready when checking in, and high floor, which I prefer. So a perfect first day for us.

And just like home. Hit or miss. Some restaurants you can eat in, some are a no, some must wear masks to enter, some no mention, and thus, some with and some without. So we just carry a mask, and put on when needed. We are fully vaccinated. Both trains had announcements that if you are not wearing a mask, you will be arrested and no longer able to ride our trains. So I guess the mask required for transportation is still in force until further notice. Okay with me. The train was full. And many had lots of luggage. But local train not as busy.

Thirsty Thursday tomorrow.  And we will be partaking.  Need to stay hydrated.  And toned calves we will have.


----------



## Charade67

Just a very quick pop in to say hi. We just had a thunderstorm pass through. I think it scared the cat. DH should be home soon and then we will have a late dinner.  For some reason I am craving chocolate cake. 

Looking forward to seeing more pics from NYC especially if you get some of the HP store.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Wednesday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 580892
> 
> View attachment 580894
> 
> Sounds like everyone is keeping busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our trip is in 3rd week of July. This was a time that worked for grandson to get away.
> 
> Hope you able to make plans for getaway with your daughter if it works out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute picture. Yes on that ride you either get really wet or somewhat wet. I have always been really wet no matter where I sat......LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’am sure they will be happy with all your planning. You can’t go wrong with the Palm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated birthday Maria.
> 
> View attachment 580891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like things are progressing well with your foot. So glad to hear you are doing doing better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobby so nice to hear from you. Glad to hear you enjoyed your getaway and meet up with Patty and Joe at the parks.  Nice picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patty so good to hear from you. Congratulations to you on your home purchase in the sunshine state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get to pick strawberries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear the mishap with your cable line. Hope they get you fixed up soon.
> 
> About 3 years sago ATT were laying new cables for internet and phone when they damaged the sewer line in front our house. They also damaged other homes sewer and water lines in our neighborhood. They had to pay for all the repairs.
> 
> 
> It has been raining here on and off for past 3 days. It’s raining again today.
> 
> Sitting in my favorite spot this morning having my coffee and I saw a fox running around neighbors front yard across the street. Need to let her know as she has a small dog that likes to escape the yard and run around sometime.
> 
> It has been quiet last few days with the rain the large machinery moving earth is not working on field behind house.
> 
> Have a few projects to get done around the house today. No outside things to do in garden today as it’s to wet.
> 
> Vacation plans for grandson and I pretty much done. Once you have the accommodations and transportation done it’s just the little details. Don’t usually plan a lot, but it seems really busy so will try and make sure a few other things are in place.
> 
> Doing few things for wedding. 2 weeks from this Saturday. We are looking forward to the big celebration.
> 
> Did get out yesterday and get some grocery shopping done. Always nice to get that accomplished.
> 
> Have a great Wednesday everyone.
> 
> View attachment 580895



I`m only a little nervous they`ll like the places I`ve chosen for them...I`m sure they will and I know they`ll love RPR. But, when someone puts their trip in your hands........eeekk!!!! No pressure......lol.....

Glad you`re sorted for your visit with your Grandson, and yes....the wedding is just around the corner now. Yes, foot is coming along nicely thanks, toes are rebelling a little as it`s been a while since they`ve been covered in.....

We have lots of foxes around the woodland around us, but no pets to worry about here. Farmer has chickens which can be a target, but they don`t tend to bother us and we see them often early hours....and hear them too, they can be noisy at times. 

Lovely to see you post........






Lynne G said:


> Busy sidewalks.  Everyone here.  Need to be up just after sunrise to hope to get a number to enter this:
> View attachment 580988
> 
> So early we will be.  On the way, to scope it out, a view from our hotel window:
> View attachment 580987
> 
> And on the way to Potter store, a pretty clock building:
> 
> View attachment 580986
> 
> And so after enjoying looking through clothing sample stores, we are tired, so going to freshen up and find dinner later.  Been uncomfortably hot.
> 
> But train ride was quick, hotel room ready when checking in, and high floor, which I prefer. So a perfect first day for us.
> 
> And just like home. Hit or miss. Some restaurants you can eat in, some are a no, some must wear masks to enter, some no mention, and thus, some with and some without. So we just carry a mask, and put on when needed. We are fully vaccinated. Both trains had announcements that if you are not wearing a mask, you will be arrested and no longer able to ride our trains. So I guess the mask required for transportation is still in force until further notice. Okay with me. The train was full. And many had lots of luggage. But local train not as busy.
> 
> Thirsty Thursday tomorrow.  And we will be partaking.  Need to stay hydrated.  And toned calves we will have.



Have a lovely trip LG......New York is one of my favourite cities.




And another sunny and hot day here in the UK......it was so hot during the night, all windows were open and it worked as it did feel a little cooler when the dawn chorus hit at 2am. We fancied going to Iceland to see the midnight sun, but no need......it`s right here! It`s weird looking out to an almost sunrise so early. 

This morning is a busy one, few things to do including going into town to pick up some things we ordered, and may pop back into the newest deli we found. They`re also a specialist cheese place too, so will have a look around them too. But, as it`s going to be so hot again today, looking round shops is the last thing I want to be doing.....so after picking up some groceries, it`ll be home, shorts on and in the garden for the rest of the day.

Books are due to arrive this afternoon, I`m looking forward to reading this one. 

Barbecue food will be all that`s offered today....if Tom can`t grill it, we aren`t eating it. Salads and potato salad with a couple of roasted peppers will be it for lunch and dinner. And anything nice we can pick up in town. Takes about 45 minutes to get to and we should be there early enough to get parked easily. 

And it`s Thursday once again......































Have a wonderful Thirsty Thursday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Thirsty anyone?


Code got after the 53 people ahead of us. Now have an hour after being notified to return to Potter store. Security guy that gave code said most likely we will be notified when store opens at 10 this morning. Pays to be early. As such, promise of drink. Enjoying it in that garden where the clock tower picture was taken from. Pretty little park with lots of small table and chairs. So nice to play on phone and enjoy drinks. Toasty feeling, as was 75 degrees and humid, with cloudy skies. Nice to see all the dogs being walked.

Oh and good morning this Thirsty Thursday.


----------



## schumigirl

Bit cloudy now, but still lovely and warm here.

Managed to get into town and got what we needed, did some grocery shopping then went for lunch with some friends to a seafood place along the front, it was a light lunch of crab salad for me, so will still make dinner tonight, albeit a lighter dinner, just chicken breasts marinaded in a choice of marinades and some salad.  

Book group books arrived this afternoon, will deliver some, others will come pick them up.

Been a lovely little day. Will go out a walk after dinner tonight as it’s still so pleasant. Along the front I think……

Hope everyone is having a good Thursday…….


----------



## Lynne G

The Potter store was really cool.  Both of us got t shirts.  Will post pictures when we get back to our room later.  Such neat things to see, real props and a game to play, that if unscramble the letters, get a pin when you checkout.  Was nice, as they both gave us pins.  Was a hard word to do.  Would say answer, but they different puzzles every day.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick mid-day stop in

We survived grad, and the family gathering.  It was a great weekend!  As much as the kids didn't get much of a graduation/prom (as we grad is also prom for our kids) we made the best of it.  We had a great time with everyone.  Got to spend lots of time with the granddaughter and the kids.  It was great to see all our parents again too.  

Not much else is happening in our neck of the woods right now.  We have recovered from the pre-grad preparations, grad, and weekend gathering.  I have been back walking in the evenings again - which felt good last night.  I have added to my regular walk route again.  We are heading to the big city to visit the kids and granddaughter.  The new truck has arrived at the dealership and is ready for us to take home.  So dh is excited now to get it.  

Trying to come up with ideas and planning dh's 50 birthday.  No one did anything for his (or our) 40th birthdays....and I have NOT heard the end of it lol.  I have a few ideas in mind on what to do, just kind of waiting to see what restrictions are looking like.  His birthday is in October (our Thanksgiving weekend).  So I'm hoping that our restrictions continue to ease, so that we can gather like we want to...as well as, I would LOVE to gift him a Nascar weekend trip!  But for that to happen, travel restrictions will need to ease...and we have not heard of any plans from our federal government on that.  So we will wait and see.  

It looks like everyone is happy and healthy.  Some are travelling and looks like you are all having a good time!!!!  

Stay safe and healthy hommies!!!  I hope that you all have a great day!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Glad you survived the grad weekend, Pumpkin.  And an early happy birthday to your DH.

Some pictures from the Potter Store in NYC:

Sorry some are upside down.


----------



## Lynne G

And one more:



Upside again.  Boo!  But imagine right side up. Was all attached to the ceilings in the books section.


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. Nothing much going on here. Just had another thunderstorm roll through, and we will be under a flash flood watch tomorrow. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I would LOVE to gift him a Nascar weekend trip! But for that to happen, travel restrictions will need to ease...and we have not heard of any plans from our federal government on that. So we will wait and see.


I hope you are able to travel by October. Dh and I will be at Martinsville on October 31. 

Thanks for the pictures Lynne. That shop looks really awesome. 

Almost time for dinner.  I think it will be breakfast for supper tonight.


----------



## buckeev




----------



## Lynne G

Oh yeah, and this fire bird, that you see when first come in:


Yay, Buckeev’s alive. Thanks for motoring by.

Charade, it was a very neat two story store.

More about the store, and how to get a return time:

That brown bird was perched on a rotating base.  Was cool as it overlooked the winding around stairs.  And must look inside the elevator if you can.  Very neat paint outside and in.  Though was somewhat looking forward to myrtle in the bathroom, but alas no. But was pleasantly surprised to see those very plain, but clean looking bathrooms, as had to go badly, and thought we’d try to find a place with a bathroom after shopping, as most of the other stores do not open until 11am. 

But as we were very early up to get the early return time, at around 9:30 we arrived at the Rag and Bone sample sale store that was only a couple of blocks away.  So waiting in line until the store opened at 10, and we walked right in, as first of group that was allowed in.  And while the Potter store scan said you would get a text for return time, after we got out of the Rag store, refreshed the scanned app, and it said you are to return now. Heard that when first opened they allowed you a return time of only 15 minutes after being told return now notice.  Lately, it is now within the hour of getting that first notice.  So we are not sure when we were first told okay come now, though we think it was the 10 o’clock time.  As we were only a five minute walk away after getting out of the Rag store, around 10:20.  So we had no trouble checking in and in the store by 10:30am.  So just a FYI, if you think you should be returning now, refresh the app if you did not get any text.  Also, you can come later, but then you risk a much later time to return.  We went by the front as we exited around 11:30am, and they were still scanning to get a return time.  I assume they will not be able to return until later in the afternoon.  I assume by later in lunchtime timeframe, all scans will be done, as the store is open until 9 pm.  Your choice as to when you want to return.  Oh and app does tell you how many were before you.  Ours said 53 people will check in before us,  I don’t know how many are told to return in that hour, but I assume we should have been told around 10 am to start that hour return time clock. Waited in a short line fo checkout, though we saw longer lines when we first came into the store.  And if you just want a butter beer, that line starts outside the store, so you should be able to get it without needing to getting any return time. That line looked long when we exited the store.  As both of us are not fans of that drink, and heard was not as tasty as in the parks, we did not try to buy it. But YMMV if you want to buy it. And I think very neat to see what I think I’ve seen in the parks, available to those in NYC.  And also an FYI, the store is down near 21st, and 5th.  And except for a Lego store, that we did not go in, and the two sample stores, which don’t know if they are always there or not, there is not much near the Potter store.  And if you think you want to view those famous 5th Ave stores, be ready to walk up 5th until the mid 40’s blocks.  And they end just a few blocks down from Central Park, that starts at 60th. 

We wanted to be closer to our hotel by dinner time, so we were happy to get an early return time. We walked along 5th Street until taking a rest in Central Park. But before, as getting out of the Potter store, we went in Bryant Park, the little park near the Potter store, and where the clock picture and drink picture were done. Was a cute park with some food options, and a dog park inside the one side of it. So was fun to not only people watch, but dog watch too.

And so, recovery afternoon after our walk back to the hotel in the 36 Street block, just past 8th. Also an FYi, that block between 7th and 8th Streets is mighty long feeling. And if you return from 5th you also have to cross over Broadway between 6th and 7th. Almost ready for some dinner. Places seem busy, but as restaurants are all opened late, we thought a later dinner would be fine. We did bring drinks and snacks with us, as easy to carry the few blocks from the train. And hotel has a microwave and small refrigerator in the room. Ramen and chips, and candy were perfect snacks. Off to find some food, later homies.

Abd give that wide grin, tomorrow is Friday.  Yay!


----------



## Monykalyn

Cool photos from the store!! 
Hey all! Quick drop by as didnt' sleep well last night, and dozing off. Work tomorrow and then off to lake for a couple days-bringing doggy too as warm out. But I've got two stinkin hens who want to be mamma's and stay in box all day-have to have neighbor check them and pull them out (but the hens growls and hisses are a bit daunting the first time you hear them)


pattyw said:


> My family is doing well! And since March, Joe and I are now..... part time Floridians!!! We purchased what will be our permanent retirement home in Sebring!! I've cut down on work and can do so remotely. Joe plans to work full time a little longer. His comfortable allotment of vacation will allow us to be in Sebring often!! The exit plan from the north is in motion!! We're very excited!





pattyw said:


> Yay for a DIS house warming party!!
> 
> We're still working on furnishing it- it's been a bit challenging as furniture is hard to come by and sometimes there's a wait on delivery!


JEALOUS of the planned move!! With 2 kids in Florida, plus the grandson there hubs is coming around to part time condo in central area...but right now focusing on updating house. Furniture delay is real-most places 6 weeks to 8 months!! Managed to find some living room furniture that won't take that long-getting delivered Tuesday. Now have flooring samples arriving-wood flooring upstairs is next, then fireplace redo. Getting it ready for market sometime in next 3 years...
Hope to catch up with you and Joe again this fall??


Tea time and bed-sweet dreams to all!


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


>



I spy our missing homie!!


----------



## Charade67

Everyone has gone to bed but me. I am bored. I’m sort of half watching Avengers: Age of Ultron. 
I got my Amazon gift card for taking the Disney card survey. I’ve already used part of it to buy B a mattress topper for her dorm room this fall.

I should go to bed, but I’m not very sleepy since I took a nap this afternoon.

Here’s a cute, weird little night light I found.


----------



## macraven

Super night light charade !

I’m still up and reading thru the forums.
Will be up for a few more hours 

I’m on the night crew
Lol


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


>



Good to see you buckeev.....hope all is good in your part of the world.....don`t be a stranger  


@Monykalyn.....not sure where your quote went.......I can imagine hissing chickens would be quite alarming to hear!

Enjoy your time at the lake....




LG.....like the pictures fo the store. How many more days are you in the City??




Charade....your quote was supposed to be here too........I had a nap this afternoon, a short one though, but I still yawned my head off and was in bed by 11pm......slept like a tot! Hope you got to sleep and fairly quickly too.

Yes, nice night light.........





macraven said:


> Super night light charade !
> 
> I’m still up and reading thru the forums.
> Will be up for a few more hours
> 
> I’m on the night crew
> Lol



Very early morning crew checking in here.........think you might have gone to bed by now........




Even though it was hot again during the night, slept really well again as there was a little breeze and we had all the bedroom windows open.

And it`s still breezy this morning, so walking will be nice again today. Into the 70`s for us is nice. And agin, no idea for food later, will play it by ear and see what everyone feels like doing. But, breakfast is cherry muffins I made last night and some fruit, will chop that up soon. Although Kyle is already up and had his breakfast. I`m so glad he` like us and gets up so early though.

Started the new book, love it. One woman asked for a little longer to read this one as she is going to be extra busy with her business next few months, of course, no problem, we have no definitive time scale for reading the books.

Fancy a cup of tea for now........




























Have a wonderful Friday  ​


----------



## macraven

Holy cow!!

I was finishing up reading threads and saw shumi here

no
Idea the time but it must be late because Schumigirl is up
That means it must be late as I am just finishing up reading the sans

Schumi you missed seeing buckeev a few
Hours pass

it’s time for me to go to bed

hold done the fort for us as early birds will be waking up soon!

Good night.....sleep tight don’t  let the bed bugs bite
If they do get a shoe beat them till their black
And blue

good night
!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Holy cow!!
> 
> I was finishing up reading threads and saw shumi here
> 
> no
> Idea the time but it must be late because Schumigirl is ip
> That means it must be late as I am just finishing up reading the sans
> 
> Schumi you missed seeing buckeev a few
> Hours pass
> 
> it’s time for me to go to bed
> 
> hold done the fort for us as early birds will be waking up soon!
> 
> Good night.....sleep
> Tihjt do t let the bed bugs bite
> If they do get a shoe beat them till their black
> And blue
> 
> good night
> !



Yep, I was glad to see Mr buckeev drop by.......hope you get a very good sleep tonight......will hold the fort till you wake up.....although I am heading out soon, but most are sleeping then!


----------



## Lynne G

Friday feeling, and yay, for cooler weather.  

Will sleep in our own beds tonight. But before that, another day of walking miles.

Schumi, glad to hear good sleep, and nice breakfast. Here they usually have a breakfast spread, but because of these restrictions, half of the entry is blocked off, the dining room where there were chairs and tables and a kitchen, is also closed off. There is a bar in the entry, that too is not in service. But there is grab and go breakfast items on the bar, for youto take and eat in room or on your way out. Available from 7 to 10 am, we did not see what was there. We will today, as stores not open to around 11 am, so no need to get going early today. We will check out after seeing what to grab and go, and leave our bags, and will swing by to pick them up on our way to the train station. And then an hour ride later, back to our City at dinner time. Quick trip, but that’s okay. When the train is cheaper, even a long day here would not be that unusual. But good for NYC. We have seen many on the streets and the stores and restaurants are open. And nicely decorated dining areas on the sidewalk every so often. And while masks are still required or encouraged for entry, most workers wore masks, and when please do, not not required for vaccinated, masks wearers were still the large majority. Though as walking on the street, masks were very much not the majority. Wonder if we will see masks when in my City. As today, masks are not required if you are vaccinated. No checking if you really are. 

And interesting, Springfield show opening in a few weeks here, will require evidence of vaccinated.  If cannot, no entry.  And saw Royal Caribbean cruise line, first said must be vaccinated, then said not requiring, now saying if not vaccinated, will charge you more for tests and other expenses.  What?  If I was a family, with kids not old enough to even be vaccinated right now, and others that are medically as such to not get the vaccine.  Well, even though all of my family is vaccinated, and enjoy cruising.  No way will we be cruising any time soon.  Sadly.  But such is the times.  And I guess thankfully, we are comfortable enough to be in a masked required train and plane, and stay in hotels.  

With that, can go down to see what to grab and go.  Letting little one sleep.  She would not like breakfast food anyway.  I’ll bring some back, to see what she says.  

Fabulous Friday homies.


----------



## schumigirl

LG, yes you can do a lot in 2 days. Our longest trip staying in the city was 7 nights and we still wished we had longer, shortest was 4 nights with my mum on several trips. Grab and go will work fine for me, if not there are so many options to eat out for breakfast. We were spoiled for choice for breakfast as much as dinner and lunch choices. I love a real NY diner.

How often do you go for the day, it`s ideal just a train ride away. 



6 mile walk on the books this morning.....beautiful but breezy walk which was lovely. 

Back home and had some grilled sea trout fillets for lunch, simply grilled with lemon butter and salad. 

Absolutely loving this much warmer weather we`re having.......


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. A productive day for me so far. I had a medical appointment this morning then stopped by Walmart. We are having a neighborhood block party tomorrow. We signed up to bring some drinks, chips, and I am making a dessert. After Walmart I stopped by the post office to mail a gift to the cat sitter. I hope she likes Mickey Mouse. 

Great news from B & dh's university. For the first time in over a year they have reported zero Covid cases on campus. Of course almost all of the students have left for the summer, but they still have some faculty and staff working.  Hopefully the numbers will stay very low when the students return in the fall.


----------



## Lynne G

On a very full train back.  Just a fee from our walking trip and a nice lunch at the Hard Rock.


----------



## Charade67

The thunderstorms are back.


----------



## Lynne G

Nothing like being in your own bed.  Have to say.  We had a nice time, and the Potter store was certainly something new to see.  And while crowds, it was good to see all open and ready for customers.  

Though traditionally we could find some good discounts at the 5th Avenue stores, the mark downs were no where close to the discounts we found two years ago. But we still found some good bargains, with the sample stores that were not in the fashion district, but close to the new Potter store. When we were in NYC last, we really wanted to go to the sample stores in the fashion district. But that area was so far from where we stay, we decided just not go there. So was a nice find that we happened to go that way to the Potter store, to see people standing in line. Realized both were sample stores. I knew Rag and Bone, but the other store name I never heard of. Though of course little one did. And she found two pieces in that store, and one in Rag. And I will say, after seeing online the prices of what she got, those were good buys. But coming from a state that does not tax most clothing, we were always like oh yeah, tax applied to the clothing purchases.

Hope Charade is not hearing any rain now.  And so happy I can say, the weekend starts now.  Ahhhhh.  And tea with the water I enjoy tea bags in.  NYC water just is not as tasty, and upset my stomach.  Know should have done what I do in FLA.  Heat up bottled water for tea.  All is back to routine.  And sometimes, that’s absolutely perfect.


----------



## macraven

Lynne you will sleep well in your own bed tonight!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade.....I love a good old storm! Think we are due one, no on Floridian standards of course, but when it`s over the sea, it looks spectacular.


LG........we`re the opposite, we were surprised by how nice NY water was. I expected it to be like the pond water in Florida, but I was told I`d like it by everyone there and I did. Could drink it straight. It`s not as good as Scottish water of course.....



Beautiful Saturday morning here.....and the heat is there already which is lovely.....bifold doors are wide open in the kitchen and enjoyed a lovely breakfast outside of bacon, slice of toast and sunny side up eggs and not cooked by me which is lovely.........

Vaccine day for my boy today, hoping he has no issues as we didn`t. 

Then it`s a slow day of some laundry and definitely lazing in the garden again......Kyle is out for dinner tonight so we`re trying to decide between barbecue food or just get takeout........might go for barbecue as we have a load of things to have. 

We really are being spoiled with this weather......




























Have a wonderful Saturday 



​


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, don’t know.  Did not smell like Florida water, but it upset my stomach which is not usual for me.  Except for Florida water, I’m usually fine with any other tap water.  Eh, maybe just was a bad cup of tea.  Though happy to have tea this morning too.  

And that cold front remains, as good thing I had packed pants, and even yesterday it was much cooler out. Will most likely wear lightweight pants again today. And the rain chances are coming too. Older one said it rained hard the day before. We were lucky, saw no rain on our trip, but for some rain seen as the train crossed into NJ. But by the time we got home, the streets were mostly dry, but you could see rain drops on my car sitting in the driveway. And ooh, saw while we have some rain chances, Orlando’s 7 day forecast looks like rain chances every day. Happy that our 7 day forecast says lots sun, with rainy chances tomorrow, and of course, on Monday. Then full days and partly cloudy days with more seasonal highs in the high 70’s and low 80’s. A more refreshing feeling as Spring ends. But like Orlando, our Summers will both be hot and humid, with the humidity going so high, those wild, later in the day, thunderstorms that give that huge downpour, then the sun comes out, and still warm after the rain. We got a taste of that earlier this week. Joy. And a hehe, DH has sweatshirt and jeans on. The other day, you’d have seen him with shorts and no shirt. The wonderful weather of oh my it’s hot, to hmm, maybe wear a jacket too.

And finally, that super stupendous Saturday homies.  The weekend is here!  Time to relax and enjoy the day.  And let little one sleep until at least noon.  Older one was out the door very early.  A full work day for him.  He’s not fond of those very early starts, but he gets up without a mom alarm, and does go out the door in time to be there timely. And DH has left to check on him mum, so it will be a little one and me day again.  Yay!  It’s the weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Schumi, don’t know.  Did not smell like Florida water,



Sorry, my wording was confusing I think.

I didn`t mean NYC water was anything like Florida water, quite the opposite. 

I don`t know why, but before we ever went to NY the first time, I thought the water would be poor there, but it was lovely. 

Florida water however, is disgusting. 

Glad you had a nice trip. 





Waiting for friends son who Tom helped buy their car with them to come round.....I think he just wants to show it again, they are so proud of it. Tom will go out a drive with him I think, I`ll stay here with his girlfriend, she is lovely too. 

Then, some prosecco will be opened as we sit in the garden, not as warm as promised (it very rarely is) but tomorrow will be searingly hot.....for us. 

And bbq food is the choice today.....

Hope everyone is having a lovely Saturday


----------



## macraven

Tried yesterday to book with Delta but the hold line was at 9 hours 

Started over today and wait time was only two hours.
( and I call that great)

Remember the days in the past where waits were only minutes to reach an agent

Now I wait for airline flight changes
Lol

Hope all the homies are relaxing and having a laid back weekend!
Hugs to all


----------



## Lynne G

Yay! Mac to get her flights done.  Yeah, I guess that was not too long a wait.  Ugh though being on hold any more than 10 minutes.  Yeah, I like my flights’ times.  I hope no changes.  I feel like after being in totally full trains, I assume by the Fall, the flights will be full, so less changes for not enough of a full flight.

I will say though, so far, the rental car prices have been scary high. I keep trying though.

Relaxing we are.  And with close to 80, shorts are on, even with a 64 degree start.  And a leak of sun for a bit on this otherwise cloud covered day.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Tried yesterday to book with Delta but the hold line was at 9 hours
> 
> Started over today and wait time was only two hours.
> ( and I call that great)
> 
> Remember the days in the past where waits were only minutes to reach an agent
> 
> Now I wait for airline flight changes
> Lol
> 
> Hope all the homies are relaxing and having a laid back weekend!
> Hugs to all



You too mac, hope it’s a good weekend for you.

Flight changes are horrible…….especially if they don’t suit. 



Hdo a wonderful day today. Our young friends came round, and we made a fuss of the car, then some of our friends rang to say they were in the garden of the village pub, so we ambled round and it was so lovely. The owner has made the outside smoke free too, most beer gardens allow smoking outside, so this was perfect with no stinky smoke around us.

Had some snacks, and a few drinks, then most came back here for a couple of hours and we cooked some food outside and had a lot of laughs.

It felt normal again.

It is still so warm and we were in the 80’s today which was lovely, we were glad of the parasols in the pub garden and we sat in the shade here.

Everyone gone now and food has been cleared!

And tomorrow is to be even warmer………perfect!

Yep, hope everyone is having a fabulous Saturday……..


----------



## tink1957

hi everybody   

Congrats on getting your flights booked mac!  I booked ours today too....had to settle for a later, late flight out since my first choice went up by $36.  I'm going to hope for a change banner.

Lynne...sounds like a fun trip to NYC...what kind of stuff did they have in the Potter store?

Carole...that pub garden sounds like my kind of place.  It's always nice to get back to normal and celebrate with friends.  Hope Kyle has smooth sailing with the vaccine.

I'm on day 6 of 7 in a row at work...can't wait until Monday.  At least I have our trip to look forward to ...only 98 days to go!

Now if they would only release the HHN ticket info.....

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> hi everybody
> 
> Congrats on getting your flights booked mac!  I booked ours today too....had to settle for a later, late flight out since my first choice went up by $36.  I'm going to hope for a change banner.
> 
> Lynne...sounds like a fun trip to NYC...what kind of stuff did they have in the Potter store?
> 
> Carole...that pub garden sounds like my kind of place.  It's always nice to get back to normal and celebrate with friends.  Hope Kyle has smooth sailing with the vaccine.
> 
> I'm on day 6 of 7 in a row at work...can't wait until Monday.  At least I have our trip to look forward to ...only 98 days to go!
> 
> Now if they would only release the HHN ticket info.....
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.



You‘d love it Vicki…..especially with the no smoking around. And yes, feeling normal again was lovely.

So far so good with Kyle.

Oh you’ll be ready for your days off for sure…..and good news on your flights getting booked too…….

You have a good few days off doing as little as possible…….


----------



## Lynne G

Tink, they had most of what I think was in the parks as to items to buy, wands, books, clothes, candy, trinkets and such. But what we did buy, was one of the 3 different Potter t shirts with NYC on them.  We both only liked  one of the 3 styles, so I will be wearing it in the parks this Fall. They also had actual props, in very clear to see boxes, from the movies, some jewelry, masks, the book with the tooth stuck in it, and wands all used by the actors. And they had a game you play with the codes next to most of those prop boxes.  That if you screen shot the letter given from the scan, when you visit the nine marked codes, scanned by your phone, you have a nine lettered word to unscramble.  Took us some time to figure the word out. But we did, and showing word at checkout counter, they gave you a pin for solving.  Was nice, the checkout lady gave me a pin too, even though it was little one was the only one of us two, that did the game.  Also, the birds and decor, and the very cool looking elevator, I don’t remember seeing anything like it in the Fla parks.  And they also sell butter beer.  So it was neat to shop in, as we have shopped in the Fla stores, but was fun to see this store. And nice for Potter fans to see the store and get some of the items you’d get in the parks without going to the parks.  And for the little girl in front of us, while waiting to get a return time, she was major excited to get a butter beer and shop.  Was her 10th birthday, and her mom said this is where her daughter said she wanted to go for her birthday.  And she was clearly a Potter head, as said she read all the books and saw all the movies, and was spouting off all different facts about the stories, as we waited.  

Ah, a nothing of interest day.  Perfect for a Saturday.  And thinking of making chicken and beef cheesesteaks.  Easy dinner, sandwiches. Yay!  Jewish pickles on the side.  A favorite side of little one and me.


----------



## macraven

Carole...
Hope no side effects for Kyle !

And the booster shot later will be smooth


----------



## Charade67

A super late good evening tonight. I had horrible insomnia last night and didn't get to sleep until 6:00 this morning. A high school classmate is weighing heavily on my mind. We weren't very close in school, but have been Facebook friends for a few years. A couple of nights ago she made a long post where she sounded extremely upset about things going on in her life right now, then abruptly deactivated her account. I am concerned about her, but have no way of getting into contact with her to see if she is okay. 

Today we had a neighborhood block party. It was nice getting to meet some of our neighbors. None of the dessert I made was left over, so I consider that to be a win. 



schumigirl said:


> Vaccine day for my boy today, hoping he has no issues as we didn`t.





schumigirl said:


> So far so good with Kyle.


That's good news. B got her first shot today. So far just a sore arm and tired. 



macraven said:


> Tried yesterday to book with Delta but the hold line was at 9 hours
> 
> Started over today and wait time was only two hours.
> ( and I call that great)


 2 hours is still too long for me. I am so glad I booked my flight back in January. The same flight has almost tripled in price. 



Lynne G said:


> I will say though, so far, the rental car prices have been scary high. I keep trying though.


One of my friends has been saying the same thing, He says the problem is lack of inventory. Apparently the rental companies sold off part of their fleet last year when everything closed down. 



tink1957 said:


> I'm on day 6 of 7 in a row at work...can't wait until Monday. At least I have our trip to look forward to ...only 98 days to go!


 110 for me. I think we are going to miss each other on this trip. 


I took a nap this evening when i got home from the party, but I still feel sleepy now. Hopefully I will sleep better tonight.  Here's another fun night light.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I’m glad I booked my flights too, Charade, when they first came out.  Actually used my points, so happily paid little, and could always get my points back if went down in price.  Have yet to see that happen though.  So far, up over half of the points I had used.  But yeah, saw my rental car rate from last year, now triple what I currently have.  Really hoping will go down as they see more business.  And you’d think they would as Disney stops the free bus service.  

Fading fast, so thanks for the light Charade. And hope your classmate is okay, and got help if needed. And glad B got her first shot. Both my kids got their 2 shots in March, and had no side effects other than a quick headache right when they got up from waiting the 15 minutes after the first shot. I think it was more they had not eaten before they got the first shot at lunchtime. No reactions the second.

Hope B has no side effects after her second shot. That goes for Kyle too.

Hope Keisha is doing better. Sending mummy dust your way.

And my Fall countdown is 99 days too.  Yay for a little over 3 months.  And double digits.


----------



## macraven

Double digits for Lynne !
It’s always great when your count down is out of the triple numbers.

I quit doing car rentals when I was down to only one son with me for Orlando trips
Went with car service with grocery stop for supplies.

Not sure why I would focus on hotel daily parking fees
when I did car rentals

Charade, hope you get decent sleep tonight!
Oh my that is a stunning night light for us tonight 
Disney?
It’s awesome


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Carole...
> Hope no side effects for Kyle !
> 
> And the booster shot later will be smooth



Thanks mac.......he`s absolutely fine this morning thankfully. 





Charade67 said:


> A super late good evening tonight. I had horrible insomnia last night and didn't get to sleep until 6:00 this morning. A high school classmate is weighing heavily on my mind. We weren't very close in school, but have been Facebook friends for a few years. A couple of nights ago she made a long post where she sounded extremely upset about things going on in her life right now, then abruptly deactivated her account. I am concerned about her, but have no way of getting into contact with her to see if she is okay.
> 
> Today we had a neighborhood block party. It was nice getting to meet some of our neighbors. None of the dessert I made was left over, so I consider that to be a win.
> 
> 
> 
> That's good news. B got her first shot today. So far just a sore arm and tired.
> 
> 2 hours is still too long for me. I am so glad I booked my flight back in January. The same flight has almost tripled in price.
> 
> One of my friends has been saying the same thing, He says the problem is lack of inventory. Apparently the rental companies sold off part of their fleet last year when everything closed down.
> 
> 110 for me. I think we are going to miss each other on this trip.
> 
> 
> I took a nap this evening when i got home from the party, but I still feel sleepy now. Hopefully I will sleep better tonight.  Here's another fun night light.
> 
> View attachment 581748



Glad your daughter didn`t have any side effects either. Yes, a sore arm is all he had yesterday, but it`s fine today. 

And good news on your flights already locked in, everythign is going up now. For us it`s rental cars. Right now our usual is showing around $7,700, when it`s usually around $2,000 max, that`s for suburban/Tahoe/Escalades. 

The lovely "car rental whisperer" Keisha is on the case though and yesterday found us some other options to look at we didn`t think of, and some to avoid,  if the trip happens of course. 

Hope you slept well last night, and lovely night light again. 





Little cloudier than forecast, but the heat is building already. Been out early and picked up some fresh produce for next few days, so grill will be on for lunch and dinner tonight. Did stock up on more meat this morning, so made a few stops at places we like. 

No walking today as it`s just too hot despite the cloud, so we`ll have a day in the garden and cook out all day. And this morning plan to have a closet clearout. the charity stores are accepting things now and don`t demand each item is individually wrapped, so I`m sure I can hand in a decent amount. And have a root around the house too, see what can go. 

Making some strawberry lemonade too, again, thank Janet for the idea.....

And a lovely Sunday lies ahead........



























Happy Sunday ☀​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Schumi.  Your lemonade sounds good.  Perfectly warm here.  High is 75F.  Though cloudy and not very bright out.  And a bit cooler morning, as 63 degrees out now.  And while I don’t have a rooster neighbor, the chicken neighbor was very loud clucking a little earlier.  So I’m up early to a quiet house.

Hehe, older one saw a bottle of sangria by the front door. You don’t drink that do you mom? No, but will be visiting my sister today. She enjoys drinking it. I hope it is good, as I liked the design on the bottle. Thought she could use the bottle after it’s empty.

And so that ever quiet house. And tea in my cup, and bagel with cream cheese. And other than a visit today, our typical Sunday. We will be getting the trash out, and two of us have early Monday starts, so early bedtime too. Ready for the work week day. Yep. And thinking while had a very short week last week, need a shorter one this week. May take off Friday. I need another longer weekend. Ack it’s Sunday, and a new week already.

Stupendously relaxing Sunny Sunday homies.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I haven't been up long, so there isn't much to post about.
The other day I read the entire Sapphire Falls thread. I am really looking forward to this stay. I am going to try to come with no checked luggage. I need to find a few travel sized items though.



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I’m glad I booked my flights too, Charade, when they first came out. Actually used my points, so happily paid little, and could always get my points back if went down in price. Have yet to see that happen though. So far, up over half of the points I had used. But yeah, saw my rental car rate from last year, now triple what I currently have. Really hoping will go down as they see more business. And you’d think they would as Disney stops the free bus service.


I am brand new to airline points. We don't fly that often and always used dh's account. I now have my own airline account and designated credit card. I only got the card becasue I could get my first flight free with it. 



macraven said:


> Charade, hope you get decent sleep tonight!
> Oh my that is a stunning night light for us tonight
> Disney?
> It’s awesome


 Sleep was much better last night. The light isn't Disney. It's just a random picture I found when I googled night lights. 



schumigirl said:


> And good news on your flights already locked in, everythign is going up now. For us it`s rental cars. Right now our usual is showing around $7,700, when it`s usually around $2,000 max, that`s for suburban/Tahoe/Escalades.


That is absolutely crazy. We. never rent cars when we go to Orlando, but then again, we never leave the property of whatever place we are visiting. The last time we rented a car was when we went to California 2 years ago. 

SPeaking of car rentals, I probably should call Universal tomorrow and schedule my transportation to and from the airport. 

Now it's time for church.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Schumi.  Your lemonade sounds good.  Perfectly warm here.  High is 75F.  Though cloudy and not very bright out.  And a bit cooler morning, as 63 degrees out now.  And while I don’t have a rooster neighbor, the chicken neighbor was very loud clucking a little earlier.  So I’m up early to a quiet house.
> 
> Hehe, older one saw a bottle of sangria by the front door. You don’t drink that do you mom? No, but will be visiting my sister today. She enjoys drinking it. I hope it is good, as I liked the design on the bottle. Thought she could use the bottle after it’s empty.
> 
> And so that ever quiet house. And tea in my cup, and bagel with cream cheese. And other than a visit today, our typical Sunday. We will be getting the trash out, and two of us have early Monday starts, so early bedtime too. Ready for the work week day. Yep. And thinking while had a very short week last week, need a shorter one this week. May take off Friday. I need another longer weekend. Ack it’s Sunday, and a new week already.
> 
> Stupendously relaxing Sunny Sunday homies.




Lemonade is lovely, very refreshing. I like sangria, but make our own usually or have it made up in restaurants, never bought ready bottled stuff......hope she likes it. 





Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. I haven't been up long, so there isn't much to post about.
> The other day I read the entire Sapphire Falls thread. I am really looking forward to this stay. I am going to try to come with no checked luggage. I need to find a few travel sized items though.
> 
> I am brand new to airline points. We don't fly that often and always used dh's account. I now have my own airline account and designated credit card. I only got the card becasue I could get my first flight free with it.
> 
> Sleep was much better last night. The light isn't Disney. It's just a random picture I found when I googled night lights.
> 
> 
> That is absolutely crazy. We. never rent cars when we go to Orlando, but then again, we never leave the property of whatever place we are visiting. The last time we rented a car was when we went to California 2 years ago.
> 
> SPeaking of car rentals, I probably should call Universal tomorrow and schedule my transportation to and from the airport.
> 
> Now it's time for church.



Yes, crazy price. We love a car though as we do roam around a lot to various places, wouldn`t like to be without one. But, we will have options of course. 

Sapphire Falls is beautiful. It really is up there as one of our two favourites, can`t fault it in any way at all. I think you`ll absolutely enjoy your time there.




It is hot. Very hot. And we love it......but we have come inside for a little bit as it`s in the 90`s in our garden, around 86F generally. 

Spent most of the day there, friend popped round to pick up her book group purchase, had some lemonade and went home. So, waiting for dinner now to cook the rest of the food we got. It`s been lovely picking at bits throughout the day. 

Missed our walk today though, but will get back into it tomorrow......


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, I really like SF too.  In fact, I thought I went to lower rated place when I moved to RPR, the first time I tried SF.  It is a pretty hotel. And I really like the bar, and restaurant there.  I’d stay there more if they offered the express pass.


----------



## keishashadow

Hope all are well this fine Sunday!  

Glad to put last week behind me, settling into summer with GD here during the week...a real blessing but, always a bit of an adjustment from our normal pace


----------



## Lynne G

Let the Summer break be enjoyed in the Keisha household.  Our schools not out until two more weeks.


----------



## Charade67

Another thunderstorm tonight.  We got drenched coming home from dinner.


----------



## Lynne G

You must need the rain Charade.  Rain here to start in the wee hours and be a rainy Monday morning.


----------



## macraven

Where’s the night light?
Good thing I had a flashlight with me to find my way to the door here.

Our good news is tonight’s low temps will be 70
Bad news tomorrow another quite warm day at 94
( or 95)

It doesn’t matter to me as ac always on

Hope all the homies have sweet dreams tonight!


----------



## Charade67

I just woke up from a crazy dream. People were arriving for an event I was having (possibly a wedding). The TARDIS appeared with the 4th Doctor, 2nd Romanna, and Amy Pond. (Doctor Who fans will understand why that is weird.) I ran over and greeted them like they were old friends and thanked them for coming. They said that they wouldn’t miss it for the world. Then I woke up.

We can use the light from the TARDIS for a night light tonight.


----------



## Lynne G

A cloudy 66F degrees this early morning.  And soon to hear the trash trucks. Now the chance of rain is not as high, so was said by morning weather guy, as he said most will be dry.  And a muggy high of 79 degrees means still put on shorts this morning.  Sigh.  May not need shades, but still may put on some suntan lotion on.  Cloudy day or not, this Monday’s lunchtime walk.

And a woot! This week ends with the Summer season arriving. Longest day of sunlight, double woot! See, this is the week you will enjoy the longest days of light. Triple woot, woot, woot.

And so, like Mac, a seasonable close to 80 degrees the high, makes it a perfect day in my book. And weather guy said our most perfect day will be Thursday, full day of sun with high of 75 degrees predicted. Most pleasant weather I’d say. Hope Mac, you are getting more of these pleasant weather days, where not feeling that stinky hot.

So Most Marvelous Monday homies. Well wishes mummy dust sent to those who need some, and a very happy good morning to all as well.

And you know tea is still being sipped in this home.


----------



## schumigirl

That is a weird dream Charade……..Hope you slept well though…….



Busy Monday for us.

Out walking early and made 7 miles this morning, beautifully warm with some cloud and a nice breeze, so it was extra nice to walk the distance as we didn’t get too hot.

Met some friends and had a fairly early lunch with them, too late to be brunch…….met at one of the places along the seafront and again, might be boring to get the same thing, but freshly caught crab sandwiches with some potato chips on the side… lovely. The other 3 all had smoked salmon with scrambled eggs……looked nice.

This afternoon, keeping busy with a few little things to do, no rush for anything……..and home made beef burgers tonight cooked outside I think as it’s still so nice.

And probably some bad news from Boris tonight, nothing unexpected but for folks that are struggling we feel so bad. Vacations can be put off and will happen again,  but so many businesses are in trouble, you can’t help but feel so bad for them.

Time for a pot of tea………


----------



## Lynne G

Tea?  Ooh I’ll join ya, Schumi.  Nice to have a busy day.  And a long walk. Glad to hear your weather is nice.  Burgers on the grill sounds like a perfect dinner. 

Trash trucks heard, think one more to come.  Quiet enough.  And Flag Day for us.  Hope to see the flags waving along our little town’s main road.  Still overcast.  And ooh that was a loud truck.  Eh, by lunchtime walk time, will pull the cans back from the street.  Ready to be filled again.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh phone keeps flashing extreme weather to expire in 6 hours.  Should be rocking and rolling stormy this evening.  Noon weather guy said most would be asleep if and when rain comes.  But sleep not where near a large tree, as around 60 mph winds predicted.  Glad to see our neighbor took down the huge tree that brushed across our roof and would make noise when the wind blew. The logs we saw come out of their backyard were massive.  And a hehe, as looks like their front yard large tree got a bad haircut. 

Lunch time walk was almost sticky feeling.  While would not say hot, was warm enough a cool drink was needed as I returned.  Tea now, as our AC is working nicely.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Hello!
Been a bit MIA, and just stopping in to say hi!

Went strawberry picking with the in-laws on Thursday.  The berries were incredible!  DD and I picked over 15 pounds, and my in-laws got about 13 pounds.  I made 2 dozen strawberry cupcakes, and am planning on making a strawberry bread today.

And on Friday, our internet was out for almost the entire day.  A work crew in the area accidentally cut a fiber optic cable.  It was a widespread outage.  Several of my neighbors work from home, and they weren't able to do their jobs.  I guess it meant a long weekend for some...

We spent both Saturday and Sunday at our lake house.  We do not have internet service set up there.  I can make a hotspot with my phone, but decided to 'unplug' a bit for the weekend.  Felt really nice to do that!

And so it is Monday once again...

Lynne, thank you for all the great photos of NYC and the new Harry Potter store!!  Looks as if you and your DD had a wonderful trip!!

Schumi, good to hear that Kyle did well with his first shot!

Charade, thanks for keeping the night light on!

Mac, keep cool....those GA temps are getting quite high!

Keisha, always enjoying the time with her dear granddaughter!


----------



## mckennarose

Hi friends,

I'm still here and doing well.  Sorry for the lack of posting, but there are reasons.  We are doing well, and healthy, thank God!  And have just come back from a Disney/Uni trip.  

I'm happy to say I LOVED Uni, and rode Hagrid's.... front seat, up on the bike.  Holy-moly is that intense!  We had a wonderful trip.

Hope everyone is well.

((hugs))


----------



## Lynne G

Yay! Paris and McK posts! 

Sounded very busy Paris. And yep, we did have a good time in NYC. Yum, strawberries. Seem to be more in season when the prices are more reasonable now.

Woot, McK, park time. Glad you enjoyed the Potter coaster ride. Happy you had a fun filled vacation.

Ack, kids already asking a what for dinner.  Hmmm.  Pasta, oh don’t think we have any pasta left.  Burgers, like Schumi, have to buy that too.  Did not much grocery shopping this weekend.  Oops.  Do have eggs, though will get the stink eye from little one.  Does not like breakfast eggs for dinner, or at breakfast, or any time.  Will think of something, or else will be going to the grocery store soon.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Tea?  Ooh I’ll join ya, Schumi.  Nice to have a busy day.  And a long walk. Glad to hear your weather is nice.  Burgers on the grill sounds like a perfect dinner.
> 
> Trash trucks heard, think one more to come.  Quiet enough.  And Flag Day for us.  Hope to see the flags waving along our little town’s main road.  Still overcast.  And ooh that was a loud truck.  Eh, by lunchtime walk time, will pull the cans back from the street.  Ready to be filled again.



Tea is always good.

Didn`t have burgers in the end up, made some beautiful seabass.....




J'aime Paris said:


> Hello!
> Been a bit MIA, and just stopping in to say hi!
> 
> Went strawberry picking with the in-laws on Thursday.  The berries were incredible!  DD and I picked over 15 pounds, and my in-laws got about 13 pounds.  I made 2 dozen strawberry cupcakes, and am planning on making a strawberry bread today.
> 
> And on Friday, our internet was out for almost the entire day.  A work crew in the area accidentally cut a fiber optic cable.  It was a widespread outage.  Several of my neighbors work from home, and they weren't able to do their jobs.  I guess it meant a long weekend for some...
> 
> We spent both Saturday and Sunday at our lake house.  We do not have internet service set up there.  I can make a hotspot with my phone, but decided to 'unplug' a bit for the weekend.  Felt really nice to do that!
> 
> And so it is Monday once again...
> 
> Lynne, thank you for all the great photos of NYC and the new Harry Potter store!!  Looks as if you and your DD had a wonderful trip!!
> 
> Schumi, good to hear that Kyle did well with his first shot!
> 
> Charade, thanks for keeping the night light on!
> 
> Mac, keep cool....those GA temps are getting quite high!
> 
> Keisha, always enjoying the time with her dear granddaughter!
> 
> View attachment 582152




Glad you had such a lovely weekend at the lake and strawberry picking was fun. I have never made a strawberry bread before....sounds intruiging......and yes, lack of internet is good at times....only for a short time though......lol......but it is nice to switch off for a while.





mckennarose said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I'm still here and doing well.  Sorry for the lack of posting, but there are reasons.  We are doing well, and healthy, thank God!  And have just come back from a Disney/Uni trip.
> 
> I'm happy to say I LOVED Uni, and rode Hagrid's.... front seat, up on the bike.  Holy-moly is that intense!  We had a wonderful trip.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> ((hugs))



Good to see you mrose......you have been missed and happy to hear you`re all doing ok.

And glad you had such a lovely trip recently, and yes, Hagrid`s is so much fun.

Take care  



Ended up chatting most of the evening away with my friend Sue and then my brother for a good old catch up. Time flies though when you`re chatting. But, always enjoy it.

Ended up with some seabass for dinner which was lovely, made some sauteed pak choi and few other little bits and made it a Thai infused dish.  We all love seafood and seabass is a big favourite of Tom`s. Made some vanilla and honey ice cream for dessert with some lychees which went surprisingly well together.

Cloudy evening, but warm. Will make the most of the next two day before summer may be over for us......or maybe not....who knows.


----------



## mckennarose

Lynne G said:


> Woot, McK, park time. Glad you enjoyed the Potter coaster ride. Happy you had a fun filled vacation.


Oh yes, and I very much enjoyed the Hog's head beer afterward, to calm my shaking legs!  LOL!

Storms up here Lynn.  Ugh!



schumigirl said:


> Good to see you mrose......you have been missed and happy to hear you`re all doing ok.
> 
> And glad you had such a lovely trip recently, and yes, Hagrid`s is so much fun.


Thank you!  Yes... a lot of fun!  My kids (all adults) made me not watch any videos because we wanted it to be a surprise.  So yeah, it was a shock at how intense it was!  But lots of fun!  I definitely don't like the virtual line though.  We did that a second day and it was a LLLOOONNNGGG wait.  Ugh!  First day the wait time was 35 minutes, which was crazy short.  Velocicoaster was up and running too, but I was too chicken to do it.  This was before the opening date.


----------



## Lynne G

Shockingly, did have pasta.  So chopped up some yellow peppers and made some red sauce, and grated parmigiana cheese.  Dinner is served.  Little one wants water ice.  Not feeling that, but now she is asking older one.  He does not seem interested, but maybe.  DH will partake if they bring a quart of it home.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Today has been a Monday. I have started troubleshooting a Medicare/Medicaid problem for one of our clients. I have a feeling this one may drag on for a while.




schumigirl said:


> That is a weird dream Charade……..Hope you slept well though…….


 I don’t even know what to begin to think of it. 



schumigirl said:


> Out walking early and made 7 miles this morning,


 That’s awesome. You are going to be ready for Universal when you finally get to come back. 



schumigirl said:


> And probably some bad news from Boris tonight


 Hopefully not too bad. 



Lynne G said:


> Ooh phone keeps flashing extreme weather to expire in 6 hours. Should be rocking and rolling stormy this evening


 I think our weather headed your way. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Went strawberry picking with the in-laws on Thursday. The berries were incredible! DD and I picked over 15 pounds, and my in-laws got about 13 pounds. I made 2 dozen strawberry cupcakes, and am planning on making a strawberry bread today.


 Yum. I love fresh strawberries. Will you make ice cream?



mckennarose said:


> I'm still here and doing well. Sorry for the lack of posting, but there are reasons. We are doing well, and healthy, thank God! And have just come back from a Disney/Uni trip.


 Good to see you again. Hope you can get back more often.

It looks like I am going to be going to South Carolina next week. My brother was going to drive down on Thursday and visit for the weekend. (Mom’s birthday is Thursday.) My aunt has informed him that she is going to go on vacation next week, so he needs to plan on staying for the week to take care of Mom. So he has changed his plans and will be going on Sunday instead of Thursday and staying through Friday or Saturday. I volunteered to go down and help out. 
I am really annoyed with my aunt right now.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh my goodness the lightning, the wind, hail, huge downpours, and ack, the sounds of the thunder.  Nice yellow colored radar cell passed over us.


----------



## macraven

Lynne 

Hope you don’t lose power

Sounds like a nasty storm!

Stay safe.

Hope your weather tomorrow is all sunshine and lollipops

A shout out to Mrose that she is back with us!


----------



## macraven

Well now that I am here, looks like all the homies are in bed.

whatever happened to our night crew?

porch light is on ...


----------



## Robo56

Night light.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Oh yes, and I very much enjoyed the Hog's head beer afterward, to calm my shaking legs!  LOL!
> 
> Storms up here Lynn.  Ugh!
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Yes... a lot of fun!  My kids (all adults) made me not watch any videos because we wanted it to be a surprise.  So yeah, it was a shock at how intense it was!  But lots of fun!  I definitely don't like the virtual line though.  We did that a second day and it was a LLLOOONNNGGG wait.  Ugh!  First day the wait time was 35 minutes, which was crazy short.  Velocicoaster was up and running too, but I was too chicken to do it.  This was before the opening date.




Yes, I didn`t want any spoilers but couldn`t resist!! But Tom and Kyle were completely ini the dark about the whole ride.....and neither of them have studied pics or info on the VC.......I`m desperate to tell them about it, but they won`t listen.....lol......





Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Today has been a Monday. I have started troubleshooting a Medicare/Medicaid problem for one of our clients. I have a feeling this one may drag on for a while.
> 
> 
> I don’t even know what to begin to think of it.
> 
> That’s awesome. You are going to be ready for Universal when you finally get to come back.
> 
> Hopefully not too bad.
> 
> I think our weather headed your way.
> 
> Yum. I love fresh strawberries. Will you make ice cream?
> 
> Good to see you again. Hope you can get back more often.
> 
> It looks like I am going to be going to South Carolina next week. My brother was going to drive down on Thursday and visit for the weekend. (Mom’s birthday is Thursday.) My aunt has informed him that she is going to go on vacation next week, so he needs to plan on staying for the week to take care of Mom. So he has changed his plans and will be going on Sunday instead of Thursday and staying through Friday or Saturday. I volunteered to go down and help out.
> I am really annoyed with my aunt right now.



Not a lot of notice from your aunt for such a trip for you both to make. Not everyone would be in a position to just go like that. Hope your mum is doing ok though.

Yes, getting fitter is the goal, when we started 3 months ago we could barely walk half a mile without feeling it....yes, we had become that lazy during lockdown. And the weather was so cold, but we kept going despite the miserable weather. And now we love it. 

Hope th eclients issues are an easy fix and not a drain on time and energy. 





macraven said:


> Well now that I am here, looks like all the homies are in bed.
> 
> whatever happened to our night crew?
> 
> porch light is on ...



6am crew here........not always though....I do love a snuggle in the morning, so might get delayed some days....... 

Birds started at 2am, although for these next few weeks we don`t have astronomical darkness at all...you look out the window and theres always some light over the ocean where the sun rises. 

Little blighters had stopped at 5 when I woke back up again.....think even they go back to bed for a nap!! 





Robo56 said:


> Night light.
> 
> View attachment 582217




Lovely night light........



And another beautiful morning again.....going to be a warm one with bright sunshine, so sunscreen on I think even though we`ll be out early. Lightning forecast for Thursday with heavy rains in some areas, although they promise us storms, they very rarely occur as forecast. 

Blueberry muffins and fruit for breakfast, no idea for lunch and dinner is bbq meat again...lots of salad choices on the side, good to go. Will make up some potato salad, but use one that has bacon pieces and hard boiled egg champed through, first time I saw it I did wonder, but it`s delicious. I have an abundance of chives growing in my herb garden so will use them up, they`re growing like wildfire. 

Not much else on the agenda for today.......




























Happy Tuesday..........​


----------



## Lynne G

A happy Tuesday to you too Schumi.  Nice you are having a wonderful weather day. 

Charade, ack to your Aunt. You’d think she would have told you about her travel earlier. Hope you get better news and easier work calls today.

Woke up around 3 am to hear quite the noisy  rain downpour.  I guess it stopped, as was not raining when I got up an hour and a half later.  Some chances of those random rain showers in the morning, but was a glorious yellow sunrise in a clear sky was seen as I got out of the bathroom.  And so, AC working well, as feels almost cool inside.  Yeah, well it’s 63F degrees out, and humid.  But the humidity is to lessen as the day goes on, and a beautiful sunny 80 degree high day.  Sunglasses will certainly be worn on lunchtime walk.  Yay!   And no more rain chances, with high 70’s the high temp to round out the week days.  Then of course, Saturday is predicted to be close to 90.  Yeah. And as weather ticks up to those 90’s degrees, the rain chances increase.  And so, a chance to be a rainy Saturday it is.  And kinda makes sense.  The only 90 degree high day this week is the last day of Spring.  A bit after I go to bed on Sunday, Summer arrives. Woot!

But as today is a Taco Tuesday, Mac should be happy.  No cooking dinner tonight. A trip to the Taco Bell will be the perfect dinner eating place today. 

Ah, shorts on, and so is a tea cup in my hand. Time for more tea, and a breakfast of what I can find to eat. Hehe, DH got into the jelly beans bag. Nope, not yet. Maybe some oatmeal.

A Good Morning to all the homies, and have a totally Terrific Taco Tuesday.  Oh, and enjoy a taco or two today.


----------



## macraven

I forgot is was taco Tuesday 
Doing rice, chicken ,broccoli casserole for dinner 
Left overs from last night 

will do taco Wednesday for a change

we will confuse the staff there
They will look at us and say, you are late
Tuesday was yesterday 

Hope all all the homies have a great day!


----------



## Charade67

A quick good morning to everyone. 

My aunt is making me insane. My theory is that she originally didn't plan to go on vacation with the rest of the family.  Then when my brother said he was coming for a weekend visit she decided that he was going to stay the week with Mom while she went on vacation.  I don't mind that  she wants a vacation, but it would have been nice if she had mentioned it a few weeks ago and asked nicely rather than demanded that my brother stay the week.  There is one positive side to this. Mom has some medical appointments next week. I am going to take the opportunity to have her sign some HIPAA release forms so that her doctors will talk to me and my brother about her care. I am tired of having to rely on my aunt to give correct information. 

Lynne - I hope the storms didn't cause too much damage. I think we have sunny days the next few days.

Gotta get to work.


----------



## macraven

That is a great thing to do charade 
Sign the hippa forms so you will have access to your moms records and be able to talk to her doctor 

leave out the middle man


----------



## Lynne G

Agree. My mom signed that all her kids had access.  Will be so much easier to understand what she is being told, rather than via your Aunt.  No issues, thankfully.  Though to see hail and so much lightning was impressive. With these nicer days, the grass and all will be growing fast after that two inches or so of rain that fell last night and early morning.  

Hehe, Mac is having Taco Tuesday tomorrow. Camel won’t mind. Enjoy your good sounding home cooked dinner tonight.

Golden sunshine in my windows.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> A happy Tuesday to you too Schumi.  Nice you are having a wonderful weather day.
> 
> Charade, ack to your Aunt. You’d think she would have told you about her travel earlier. Hope you get better news and easier work calls today.
> 
> Woke up around 3 am to hear quite the noisy  rain downpour.  I guess it stopped, as was not raining when I got up an hour and a half later.  Some chances of those random rain showers in the morning, but was a glorious yellow sunrise in a clear sky was seen as I got out of the bathroom.  And so, AC working well, as feels almost cool inside.  Yeah, well it’s 63F degrees out, and humid.  But the humidity is to lessen as the day goes on, and a beautiful sunny 80 degree high day.  Sunglasses will certainly be worn on lunchtime walk.  Yay!   And no more rain chances, with high 70’s the high temp to round out the week days.  Then of course, Saturday is predicted to be close to 90.  Yeah. And as weather ticks up to those 90’s degrees, the rain chances increase.  And so, a chance to be a rainy Saturday it is.  And kinda makes sense.  The only 90 degree high day this week is the last day of Spring.  A bit after I go to bed on Sunday, Summer arrives. Woot!
> 
> But as today is a Taco Tuesday, Mac should be happy.  No cooking dinner tonight. A trip to the Taco Bell will be the perfect dinner eating place today.
> 
> Ah, shorts on, and so is a tea cup in my hand. Time for more tea, and a breakfast of what I can find to eat. Hehe, DH got into the jelly beans bag. Nope, not yet. Maybe some oatmeal.
> 
> A Good Morning to all the homies, and have a totally Terrific Taco Tuesday.  Oh, and enjoy a taco or two today.



Sounds like some nice weather for you, yep, we are so enjoying ours. It`ll be gone soon enough.




macraven said:


> I forgot is was taco Tuesday
> Doing rice, chicken ,broccoli casserole for dinner
> Left overs from last night
> 
> will do taco Wednesday for a change
> 
> we will confuse the staff there
> They will look at us and say, you are late
> Tuesday was yesterday
> 
> Hope all all the homies have a great day!



Hope you have a good day today......and yes, you will confuse the team! 




Charade67 said:


> A quick good morning to everyone.
> 
> My aunt is making me insane. My theory is that she originally didn't plan to go on vacation with the rest of the family.  Then when my brother said he was coming for a weekend visit she decided that he was going to stay the week with Mom while she went on vacation.  I don't mind that  she wants a vacation, but it would have been nice if she had mentioned it a few weeks ago and asked nicely rather than demanded that my brother stay the week.  There is one positive side to this. Mom has some medical appointments next week. I am going to take the opportunity to have her sign some HIPAA release forms so that her doctors will talk to me and my brother about her care. I am tired of having to rely on my aunt to give correct information.
> 
> Lynne - I hope the storms didn't cause too much damage. I think we have sunny days the next few days.
> 
> Gotta get to work.



Taking your aunt out of the middle is a good idea, then you can both deal directly with the people responsible for your mother. 



Still gorgeous here.......we did 7 miles again today, and hopefully the same tomorrow before the rain and thunder that are forecast appear. We`ll do some shopping Thursday morning if that`s the case. 

Had a turkey, lettuce and tomato sandwich for lunch, was ok. Tomatoes were gorgeous as they were home grown. Not by my home......still counts though. 

Spicy pork steaks and spicy chicken kebabs with some shrimp skewers for dinner.......lots of salad choices too. Potato salad is half gone already, glad I made a large bowlful. 

Sitting in the sun again, but little breezy so sheltering in the gazebo now it`s been freshly stained, looks lovely. And it`s still hot.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Yay! Paris and McK posts!
> 
> Sounded very busy Paris. And yep, we did have a good time in NYC. Yum, strawberries. Seem to be more in season when the prices are more reasonable now.
> 
> Woot, McK, park time. Glad you enjoyed the Potter coaster ride. Happy you had a fun filled vacation.
> 
> Ack, kids already asking a what for dinner.  Hmmm.  Pasta, oh don’t think we have any pasta left.  Burgers, like Schumi, have to buy that too.  Did not much grocery shopping this weekend.  Oops.  Do have eggs, though will get the stink eye from little one.  Does not like breakfast eggs for dinner, or at breakfast, or any time.  Will think of something, or else will be going to the grocery store soon.


I'd love to get back to NYC!  Besides the Potter store, what was the favorite thing you and DD did or saw?



schumigirl said:


> Tea is always good.
> 
> Didn`t have burgers in the end up, made some beautiful seabass.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you had such a lovely weekend at the lake and strawberry picking was fun. I have never made a strawberry bread before....sounds intruiging......and yes, lack of internet is good at times....only for a short time though......lol......but it is nice to switch off for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you mrose......you have been missed and happy to hear you`re all doing ok.
> 
> And glad you had such a lovely trip recently, and yes, Hagrid`s is so much fun.
> 
> Take care
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up chatting most of the evening away with my friend Sue and then my brother for a good old catch up. Time flies though when you`re chatting. But, always enjoy it.
> 
> Ended up with some seabass for dinner which was lovely, made some sauteed pak choi and few other little bits and made it a Thai infused dish.  We all love seafood and seabass is a big favourite of Tom`s. Made some vanilla and honey ice cream for dessert with some lychees which went surprisingly well together.
> 
> Cloudy evening, but warm. Will make the most of the next two day before summer may be over for us......or maybe not....who knows.


Both the muffins and bread have been disappearing quickly.  I think they like the muffins better.  I topped them with coarse sugar.  The bread is the 'healthier' option, so less desirable I guess, lol!!



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Today has been a Monday. I have started troubleshooting a Medicare/Medicaid problem for one of our clients. I have a feeling this one may drag on for a while.
> 
> 
> I don’t even know what to begin to think of it.
> 
> That’s awesome. You are going to be ready for Universal when you finally get to come back.
> 
> Hopefully not too bad.
> 
> I think our weather headed your way.
> 
> Yum. I love fresh strawberries. Will you make ice cream?
> 
> Good to see you again. Hope you can get back more often.
> 
> It looks like I am going to be going to South Carolina next week. My brother was going to drive down on Thursday and visit for the weekend. (Mom’s birthday is Thursday.) My aunt has informed him that she is going to go on vacation next week, so he needs to plan on staying for the week to take care of Mom. So he has changed his plans and will be going on Sunday instead of Thursday and staying through Friday or Saturday. I volunteered to go down and help out.
> I am really annoyed with my aunt right now.


I'm sorry your aunt is being difficult.  A bit of notice is just common courtesy....

I've never made ice cream.  May have to peek at a few internet recipes.



macraven said:


> Lynne
> 
> Hope you don’t lose power
> 
> Sounds like a nasty storm!
> 
> Stay safe.
> 
> Hope your weather tomorrow is all sunshine and lollipops
> 
> A shout out to Mrose that she is back with us!


We haven't had a drop of rain in a couple weeks now.  The lawn looks quite sad...



Robo56 said:


> Night light.
> 
> View attachment 582217


Gorgeous!!



schumigirl said:


> Yes, I didn`t want any spoilers but couldn`t resist!! But Tom and Kyle were completely ini the dark about the whole ride.....and neither of them have studied pics or info on the VC.......I`m desperate to tell them about it, but they won`t listen.....lol......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a lot of notice from your aunt for such a trip for you both to make. Not everyone would be in a position to just go like that. Hope your mum is doing ok though.
> 
> Yes, getting fitter is the goal, when we started 3 months ago we could barely walk half a mile without feeling it....yes, we had become that lazy during lockdown. And the weather was so cold, but we kept going despite the miserable weather. And now we love it.
> 
> Hope th eclients issues are an easy fix and not a drain on time and energy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6am crew here........not always though....I do love a snuggle in the morning, so might get delayed some days.......
> 
> Birds started at 2am, although for these next few weeks we don`t have astronomical darkness at all...you look out the window and theres always some light over the ocean where the sun rises.
> 
> Little blighters had stopped at 5 when I woke back up again.....think even they go back to bed for a nap!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely night light........
> 
> 
> 
> And another beautiful morning again.....going to be a warm one with bright sunshine, so sunscreen on I think even though we`ll be out early. Lightning forecast for Thursday with heavy rains in some areas, although they promise us storms, they very rarely occur as forecast.
> 
> Blueberry muffins and fruit for breakfast, no idea for lunch and dinner is bbq meat again...lots of salad choices on the side, good to go. Will make up some potato salad, but use one that has bacon pieces and hard boiled egg champed through, first time I saw it I did wonder, but it`s delicious. I have an abundance of chives growing in my herb garden so will use them up, they`re growing like wildfire.
> 
> Not much else on the agenda for today.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday..........​


You all will love VC!!  I just know it!!
Fingers crossed you'll be riding it in 2021 yet....



Lynne G said:


> A happy Tuesday to you too Schumi.  Nice you are having a wonderful weather day.
> 
> Charade, ack to your Aunt. You’d think she would have told you about her travel earlier. Hope you get better news and easier work calls today.
> 
> Woke up around 3 am to hear quite the noisy  rain downpour.  I guess it stopped, as was not raining when I got up an hour and a half later.  Some chances of those random rain showers in the morning, but was a glorious yellow sunrise in a clear sky was seen as I got out of the bathroom.  And so, AC working well, as feels almost cool inside.  Yeah, well it’s 63F degrees out, and humid.  But the humidity is to lessen as the day goes on, and a beautiful sunny 80 degree high day.  Sunglasses will certainly be worn on lunchtime walk.  Yay!   And no more rain chances, with high 70’s the high temp to round out the week days.  Then of course, Saturday is predicted to be close to 90.  Yeah. And as weather ticks up to those 90’s degrees, the rain chances increase.  And so, a chance to be a rainy Saturday it is.  And kinda makes sense.  The only 90 degree high day this week is the last day of Spring.  A bit after I go to bed on Sunday, Summer arrives. Woot!
> 
> But as today is a Taco Tuesday, Mac should be happy.  No cooking dinner tonight. A trip to the Taco Bell will be the perfect dinner eating place today.
> 
> Ah, shorts on, and so is a tea cup in my hand. Time for more tea, and a breakfast of what I can find to eat. Hehe, DH got into the jelly beans bag. Nope, not yet. Maybe some oatmeal.
> 
> A Good Morning to all the homies, and have a totally Terrific Taco Tuesday.  Oh, and enjoy a taco or two today.


Didn't plan for taco Tuesday.   I think my mind was skipping right over to Wednesday...
Making elk chili for tonight.






Another sunny day!  I've been loving every aspect of the gorgeous weather we've been having....with the exception of our poor lawn.  Our grass looks downright sad, and is very 'crunchy' in texture right now.  We could use an all night rain to green it up!

DD is golfing with some friends today, and then we are meeting after to get our nails done.  Not sure what color will be my choice this time...maybe a pink??

Need to get a few groceries.  DH has requested I make Tiramisu for him for Father's Day this weekend.  It turns out delish, but is a fussy dessert to make.  But I won't refuse; it's for his special day!


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all!  Some great memes lol

GD deposited at gymnastics before 9 am, getting a ride from another family ‘home’ to see her parents for abit before the start of softball double header ’under the lights’ tonight.  Her first, she is floating   Think we will be fashionably late & show up midway thru first game.  Wish us luck it doesn’t go into extra innings lol

Dr appt didn’t go as planned yesterday.  Now wearing a different brace with the boot & on steroids.  Told to expect said boot being my best friend for another 1 - 2 months.  Stick a fork into me, i am over-done. 

Jamie - how is ur DD doing from the bull incident?

MKrose - welcome home.  Glad to hear you were able to work a trip in this summer.  Had been some time for you.

Charade - you are a smrt woman.  Should have some clarity as to things after next week, good luck

Lynne- missed your trip NYC, sounds like it was a goodie.

Nice to hear several adult kiddos have gotten their vaccines.  Good show!  Also, applause to those who booked their flights.

PS one day SWA sale, starts mid sept until early Nov...check those flight prices.  My spirit flights still far less but


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, 4000 points back to my SW account.  Same flights, that I hope don’t get changed.  Got that email, Keisha was quick to change.  Yay! 

Paris, I usually I do something special on our NYC trips, but with all not back to normal, we did lots of sight seeing in parts we had not gone to before instead. I love the architecture of many of the old buildings, and could not pass up riding up and down the wooden escalators in the Macy’s store. And of course shopping at places we shockingly don’t have in any of the malls around me. I think for my little one, her highlight was seeing the sample stores within walking distance, and scoring some nice clothes in the two we saw. And we enjoyed seeing Times Square, and yes, the naked cowboy still is there. We also like strolling in Central Park, when the weather is nice. Was nice to buy a drink and sit on the lawns there. Though the walk back to our hotel is long from that park. Also, dropped off little one’s shoes at a shoe store and picked them up just before we left. Only place close to us that is mentioned on that designer’s website as where to take your shoes to get protective sole cover done. Happy camper little one, as she loves those shoes.

And so, close to lunch, and I can’t wait to take a walk.  Have heard a tree cutter machine that has been very loud humming up the street from me.  May try to walk that way to see who has tree service being done.


----------



## tink1957

hi everybody  

This is the third time I had to type out my post so I hope the third time is the charm.  I kept getting this weird graph text that I couldn't get rid of..oh well, it's gone now thankfully.

I was going to give everyone a heads up about the SW sale but keisha beat me to it...good news is we got the flight time we wanted and a nice credit too 

*I've been struggling to lose weight for our trip and have managed to lose 10 lbs so far with lots more to go.  I've added a daily walk into the routine so hopefully it will help me get in park shape.*

*I'm going to give up now since this text just went to bold for no apparent reason.  

Have a great day everyone*


----------



## macraven

All are happy to see you here Tink!
Aka Miss V..


----------



## schumigirl

Lori, you suit any colour on your nails.....you have that type of colouring that suits everything! And another lovely day ahead for you.......

Never tried Elk, would like to try an Elk steak at some point........you rmeinded me I need to think of a special dinner for Father`s Day too....although should leave it to Kyle really.......although it might be chicken mac n cheese which is his speciality or take out.......


Janet....enjoy the game tonight.....hope she does well. 

And 1-2 months?? Not the best of results.......



Vicki.......I feel your pain. It`s not easy for anyone......10lbs is a good loss though, keep going......and yes, walking is fun...eventually......lol.....took us some time to enjoy it, but it was barely 40F some days when we started walking......much nicer now......good to see you.......


mac......I like Miss V as another name for Vicki........ 





Another barbecue over, lots of nice food and sitting outside eating is always nice. We took our time and enjoyed lots of little tasters rather than full portions, and plates were all empty again, and potato salad bowl was almost licked clean.

Feel like a night in front of the tv, but still outside while it`s so warm.  

Peach spritzer time.


----------



## keishashadow

Mmmmm tater salad . I have one i make off top of my head.  Always ready to try a different version to shake it up.  Mostly misses & back to the original. 

Only one of My DS & I will eat here, like pasta salad, pretty sure it grows overnight in the fridge   


Glad to hear Lynne & VIcki scored! 

Spent my free afternoon crafting some clothing for the ‘lil, hope to finish by this week.  Tik-tok’s social influencer’s are inspiring her lol.


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> Morning all!  Some great memes lol
> 
> GD deposited at gymnastics before 9 am, getting a ride from another family ‘home’ to see her parents for abit before the start of softball double header ’under the lights’ tonight.  Her first, she is floating   Think we will be fashionably late & show up midway thru first game.  Wish us luck it doesn’t go into extra innings lol
> 
> Dr appt didn’t go as planned yesterday.  Now wearing a different brace with the boot & on steroids.  Told to expect said boot being my best friend for another 1 - 2 months.  Stick a fork into me, i am over-done.
> 
> Jamie - how is ur DD doing from the bull incident?
> 
> MKrose - welcome home.  Glad to hear you were able to work a trip in this summer.  Had been some time for you.
> 
> Charade - you are a smrt woman.  Should have some clarity as to things after next week, good luck
> 
> Lynne- missed your trip NYC, sounds like it was a goodie.
> 
> Nice to hear several adult kiddos have gotten their vaccines.  Good show!  Also, applause to those who booked their flights.
> 
> PS one day SWA sale, starts mid sept until early Nov...check those flight prices.  My spirit flights still far less but


Good luck to your granddaughter, how exciting!!!!

Sorry to hear that your foot is still not healed....I had a partial tear of my achilles years ago, and it took forever to heal.

Not sure if you were referencing my DD and the bull incident?  If yes, she's doing good!  Had a recheck yesterday.  She needs to wrap it for protection while golfing or doing activities that could aggravate it.  Otherwise, it should be completely healed by end of summer.
If you meant someone else, sorry to butt in, lol!     (I'm Lori)



Lynne G said:


> Yep, 4000 points back to my SW account.  Same flights, that I hope don’t get changed.  Got that email, Keisha was quick to change.  Yay!
> 
> Paris, I usually I do something special on our NYC trips, but with all not back to normal, we did lots of sight seeing in parts we had not gone to before instead. I love the architecture of many of the old buildings, and could not pass up riding up and down the wooden escalators in the Macy’s store. And of course shopping at places we shockingly don’t have in any of the malls around me. I think for my little one, her highlight was seeing the sample stores within walking distance, and scoring some nice clothes in the two we saw. And we enjoyed seeing Times Square, and yes, the naked cowboy still is there. We also like strolling in Central Park, when the weather is nice. Was nice to buy a drink and sit on the lawns there. Though the walk back to our hotel is long from that park. Also, dropped off little one’s shoes at a shoe store and picked them up just before we left. Only place close to us that is mentioned on that designer’s website as where to take your shoes to get protective sole cover done. Happy camper little one, as she loves those shoes.
> 
> And so, close to lunch, and I can’t wait to take a walk.  Have heard a tree cutter machine that has been very loud humming up the street from me.  May try to walk that way to see who has tree service being done.


Great clothing score for your DD!!!
We've ridden those escalators!
And I've had my picture with the naked cowboy, but in NOLA.  That was 15+ years ago....he's gotta be getting a bit old, haha!!



tink1957 said:


> hi everybody
> 
> This is the third time I had to type out my post so I hope the third time is the charm.  I kept getting this weird graph text that I couldn't get rid of..oh well, it's gone now thankfully.
> 
> I was going to give everyone a heads up about the SW sale but keisha beat me to it...good news is we got the flight time we wanted and a nice credit too
> 
> *I've been struggling to lose weight for our trip and have managed to lose 10 lbs so far with lots more to go.  I've added a daily walk into the routine so hopefully it will help me get in park shape.*
> View attachment 582304View attachment 582305
> *I'm going to give up now since this text just went to bold for no apparent reason.
> 
> Have a great day everyone*


Love those memes!  
And keep up the good work! 
 It's tough losing weight when you love food....I know I have this issue as well.



schumigirl said:


> Lori, you suit any colour on your nails.....you have that type of colouring that suits everything! And another lovely day ahead for you.......
> 
> Never tried Elk, would like to try an Elk steak at some point........you rmeinded me I need to think of a special dinner for Father`s Day too....although should leave it to Kyle really.......although it might be chicken mac n cheese which is his speciality or take out.......
> 
> 
> Janet....enjoy the game tonight.....hope she does well.
> 
> And 1-2 months?? Not the best of results.......
> 
> 
> 
> Vicki.......I feel your pain. It`s not easy for anyone......10lbs is a good loss though, keep going......and yes, walking is fun...eventually......lol.....took us some time to enjoy it, but it was barely 40F some days when we started walking......much nicer now......good to see you.......
> 
> 
> mac......I like Miss V as another name for Vicki........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another barbecue over, lots of nice food and sitting outside eating is always nice. We took our time and enjoyed lots of little tasters rather than full portions, and plates were all empty again, and potato salad bowl was almost licked clean.
> 
> Feel like a night in front of the tv, but still outside while it`s so warm.
> 
> Peach spritzer time.


You're too nice Carole!!  Leaving in a few minutes for the nail appointment.  So I still have a bit of time to decide the color.

Elk is actually a tasty meat.  I think it's quite mild and not too gamey.  It's also incredibly lean.  The chili is made and will be very nice for supper tonight.  DH will be extra happy, as he loves the non-traditional meat choices.


----------



## keishashadow

J'aime Paris said:


> I'm Lori)


Well, it’s very nice to meetcha  I’m Janet

Yes, was wondering re ur DD. Nice to
See it’s not stopping her from golfing.  Still say it’s the best ‘war’ story ever lol


----------



## Charade67

I've been on hold for about an hour and a half. No, not an insurance company this time. I'm trying to arrange transportation to and from the airport when I go to Universal. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Need to get a few groceries. DH has requested I make Tiramisu for him for Father's Day this weekend. It turns out delish, but is a fussy dessert to make. But I won't refuse; it's for his special day!


Yum! I love tiramisu, but have never tried to make it myself. 




keishashadow said:


> Dr appt didn’t go as planned yesterday. Now wearing a different brace with the boot & on steroids. Told to expect said boot being my best friend for another 1 - 2 months. Stick a fork into me, i am over-done.


 Sorry to hear this. I hope it won't disturb any park time. 



Lynne G said:


> Yep, 4000 points back to my SW account. Same flights, that I hope don’t get changed. Got that email, Keisha was quick to change. Yay!


 Congrats. Unfortunately SW doesn't fly out of anywhere near me. 



tink1957 said:


> I've been struggling to lose weight for our trip and have managed to lose 10 lbs so far with lots more to go. I've added a daily walk into the routine so hopefully it will help me get in park shape.


 Congratulations. 10 pounds is a great accomplishment. 


Still on hold....


----------



## Pumpkin1172




----------



## macraven

I hope charade is still not in hold.....


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin1172 said:


>


----------



## Charade67




----------



## Charade67

I actually gave up after 2 hours.


----------



## schumigirl

Hopefully Charade got a good sleep last night and a big hello to Pumpkin......



Wednesday again.......and apparently we only had 1 hour of astronomical darkness last night, from midnight till 1am.....and it felt like it. Woke up a couple of times and it was always light to varying degrees. But still slept like a top in between....someone was restless though........ 

Completed the reservations for my family member who is staying at RP in July for the first time, they are so excited. I hope they love it there, I think they will. 

Out early again for a walk before the heat builds. Forecast for Thursday is not good so will make the most of it while we can. I think we need a bit of a thunderstorm to clear the air. Will bbq out tonight if weather hasn`t moved in yet and think I`ll make some more potato salad....or maybe not as we just eat too much of it and seems I can`t make smaller portions 



























Happy Wine Wednesday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Wine Wednesday to you too Schumi.  Yeah, must have been a popular night last night, as my bed mate was restless as well. I’m going to blame it on the fact that he went to bed very early, as was tired.  And yeah, not much darkness last night.  Nice the weather held today, to get your walk in.  Hope tea was drank when you got back.  And a yay for us, as rain chances not until Saturday.  Agree, a good thunderstorm does clear the air. 

Hey Pumpkin. Hope all is out your way is doing good, and nicer weather too. 

Oh no, Charade, maybe try when they first open the phone lines, you will be able get a live answer. I usually call to renew my pass. After hearing about the scary long holds to get a live person, I did it online for the first time. And I guess, it was just as easy. Hopefully you get your ride reservations soon.

And ah yes, that middle of the week days, where all can say, get over this hump of a day, and wahoo, Friday two days later. And so, why hello camel.


Hehe, camel must have known Mac will be doing her Taco Tuesday Taco Bell dinner today. The horror!   Eh. Any day to enjoy dinner out, is a good one now a days.

And so. No breakfast out for me today. That normal week day, early up, still before that so bright sunrise. Glorious sunshine day. One that weather lady said on the morning news, a perfect one. And I’d agree with her. Wall to wall sun, with 77F degrees the high. And lower humidity. Woot. ☀

Though have to say, a bit cool, as with a clear sky in the overnight, it’s 61 degrees out now. Hence one of the first things I do after refreshing and dressed for the day, is to get that tea pot filled and set back on the now turned on stove. Ooh tea refill needed, and that ooh, what do I see would be good for breakfast.

Therefore, hope all the homies have a Wonderful Wednesday. And a great morning.

Sunny day homies, get out and enjoy.  And rock those sunglasses.  I will be.  Lunchtime walk ready.  Looks so nice out.


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> Well, it’s very nice to meetcha  I’m Janet
> 
> Yes, was wondering re ur DD. Nice to
> See it’s not stopping her from golfing.  Still say it’s the best ‘war’ story ever lol


A pleasure, Janet!
And yes, it's a great story for sure!



Charade67 said:


> I've been on hold for about an hour and a half. No, not an insurance company this time. I'm trying to arrange transportation to and from the airport when I go to Universal.
> 
> Yum! I love tiramisu, but have never tried to make it myself.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear this. I hope it won't disturb any park time.
> 
> Congrats. Unfortunately SW doesn't fly out of anywhere near me.
> 
> Congratulations. 10 pounds is a great accomplishment.
> 
> 
> Still on hold....


I'm making two Tiramisu desserts, since my recipe is for an 8x8 pan.  DH says that's never enough, lol
  Swing on up to Milwaukee and I'll share!



schumigirl said:


> Hopefully Charade got a good sleep last night and a big hello to Pumpkin......
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday again.......and apparently we only had 1 hour of astronomical darkness last night, from midnight till 1am.....and it felt like it. Woke up a couple of times and it was always light to varying degrees. But still slept like a top in between....someone was restless though........
> 
> Completed the reservations for my family member who is staying at RP in July for the first time, they are so excited. I hope they love it there, I think they will.
> 
> Out early again for a walk before the heat builds. Forecast for Thursday is not good so will make the most of it while we can. I think we need a bit of a thunderstorm to clear the air. Will bbq out tonight if weather hasn`t moved in yet and think I`ll make some more potato salad....or maybe not as we just eat too much of it and seems I can`t make smaller portions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wine Wednesday  ​


If you did the planning, your family will have a super trip!  You and Tom are practically locals and could navigate Universal and Orlando with eyes closed.  They will be so appreciative of your expertise!!

Had a Wine Tuesday with the neighbor last night....it was totally worth it, lol!



Lynne G said:


> Happy Wine Wednesday to you too Schumi.  Yeah, must have been a popular night last night, as my bed mate was restless as well. I’m going to blame it on the fact that he went to bed very early, as was tired.  And yeah, not much darkness last night.  Nice the weather held today, to get your walk in.  Hope tea was drank when you got back.  And a yay for us, as rain chances not until Saturday.  Agree, a good thunderstorm does clear the air.
> 
> Hey Pumpkin. Hope all is out your way is doing good, and nicer weather too.
> 
> Oh no, Charade, maybe try when they first open the phone lines, you will be able get a live answer. I usually call to renew my pass. After hearing about the scary long holds to get a live person, I did it online for the first time. And I guess, it was just as easy. Hopefully you get your ride reservations soon.
> 
> And ah yes, that middle of the week days, where all can say, get over this hump of a day, and wahoo, Friday two days later. And so, why hello camel.
> View attachment 582454
> 
> Hehe, camel must have known Mac will be doing her Taco Tuesday Taco Bell dinner today. The horror!   Eh. Any day to enjoy dinner out, is a good one now a days.
> 
> And so. No breakfast out for me today. That normal week day, early up, still before that so bright sunrise. Glorious sunshine day. One that weather lady said on the morning news, a perfect one. And I’d agree with her. Wall to wall sun, with 77F degrees the high. And lower humidity. Woot. ☀
> 
> Though have to say, a bit cool, as with a clear sky in the overnight, it’s 61 degrees out now. Hence one of the first things I do after refreshing and dressed for the day, is to get that tea pot filled and set back on the now turned on stove. Ooh tea refill needed, and that ooh, what do I see would be good for breakfast.
> 
> Therefore, hope all the homies have a Wonderful Wednesday. And a great morning.
> 
> Sunny day homies, get out and enjoy.  And rock those sunglasses.  I will be.  Lunchtime walk ready.  Looks so nice out.


Happy Hump Day, Lynne!
Enjoy that tea!  On my first cup of coffee, and will surely have a second....maybe iced for cup #2.





Today DD will be going to get measured and fitted for scrubs for dental school.  She invited me to tag along, and I'm thrilled!  She's obviously capable of going on her own, but I love the fact that she will still include me.
This is most likely her last summer living at home, since dental school is year round.  And after dental school, she'll be out on her own.  I'm trying to soak up every minute I get with her.  ....Cue the sappy music....


Ended up with a bright pink and silver for the nails.  The silver shimmers rainbow colors in the sunlight!


Will walk the dogs this afternoon, since we are supposed to be sunny and 75.  That's just about perfect in my book!  And supper will be leftover elk chili.  I made a large pot, and it was yummy!



Hahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, nice DD still includes ya, Paris.  And enjoy that second cup of coffee.  Tiramisu is not my favorite treat.  After had been working for around 15 years in a Italian neighborhood, had my fill of all sorts of sweets from local bakeries. Learned which treat to buy in each one. Won’t pass up a cannoli from the one bakery.  Yum.  Missed all the close neighborhood food items when my work moved to a different neighborhood, where I am still at now.

Is either kid up? Nope. Sigh. I need more tea.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> A pleasure, Janet!
> And yes, it's a great story for sure!
> 
> 
> I'm making two Tiramisu desserts, since my recipe is for an 8x8 pan.  DH says that's never enough, lol
> Swing on up to Milwaukee and I'll share!
> 
> 
> If you did the planning, your family will have a super trip!  You and Tom are practically locals and could navigate Universal and Orlando with eyes closed.  They will be so appreciative of your expertise!!
> 
> Had a Wine Tuesday with the neighbor last night....it was totally worth it, lol!
> 
> 
> Happy Hump Day, Lynne!
> Enjoy that tea!  On my first cup of coffee, and will surely have a second....maybe iced for cup #2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today DD will be going to get measured and fitted for scrubs for dental school.  She invited me to tag along, and I'm thrilled!  She's obviously capable of going on her own, but I love the fact that she will still include me.
> This is most likely her last summer living at home, since dental school is year round.  And after dental school, she'll be out on her own.  I'm trying to soak up every minute I get with her.  ....Cue the sappy music....
> 
> 
> Ended up with a bright pink and silver for the nails.  The silver shimmers rainbow colors in the sunlight!
> View attachment 582485
> 
> Will walk the dogs this afternoon, since we are supposed to be sunny and 75.  That's just about perfect in my book!  And supper will be leftover elk chili.  I made a large pot, and it was yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahaha!!!!
> View attachment 582486View attachment 582487



Now that is some fancy nails Lori.......very cute. 

yes, it`s always lovely our young adults want to still include us and spend time with us.....never gets old. Sounds like a fun time to get her sorted out. Oh I hear the sappy music lol......

Weather sounds good, and perfect for walking the dogs......

Yes, I hope they`re happy with what we`ve chosen for them. I`ve helped many before with trips, but I want it to be very special for them and I`ve got some offsite places too that aren`t in NY....I`ll be so worried till I hear they`ve enjoyed everything!! That`s why they asked us as they said they don`t know anything around Orlando, and she said she feels we know Orlando so well.....no pressure lol....




Boiling hot here.......in the 90`s in the garden, high 80`s outside......thunderstorms are a certainty I think.......

Should get the food bbq`d before it changes.....but my goodness this is Orlando hot today......on a not boiling hot Orlando day of course.......gorgeous!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making an early morning stop in!

I wanted to post yesterday, but I was running out of time.  Today the paper shuffling seems lighter.  Trying to spread it out a little over the day.

We had a great weekend visiting the kids.  DH picked up his new truck on Friday night, so he spent Friday evening trying to figure out all the bells and whistles for it   Boys and their expensive toys lol.  

The kids ended up purchasing a new to them little camper/trailer for camping as well.  So they enlisted Dh's new truck to help them pick it up.  That ended up being a whole day adventure for them...so it was Grammie and Berkley!  We had a blast.  We went for walks to the play and splash park in their neighbourhood, played with stickers, painted some pictures, played with her water table...so many things we did together.  She cried when we left on Sunday afternoon.  But we will see them soon enough again.  

Our weather has been pleasantly warm/hot.  We had some rain yesterday, and today is beautiful, except for high winds today   I hate these extremely windy days.  You can't do much outside without the wind trying to carry you away.  We heard the wind start around 3:00 am - and the sky was just that dark twilight starting when it started.  That's when I knew we were in for a day full of it.  



schumigirl said:


> And probably some bad news from Boris tonight, nothing unexpected but for folks that are struggling we feel so bad. Vacations can be put off and will happen again, but so many businesses are in trouble, you can’t help but feel so bad for them.


We are sitting on pins and needles here as well - as for travelling.  There is an extreme amount of pressure about the boarder reopening and lifting of travel restrictions.  Hopefully with out vaccines rolling out fast and furiously now for both doses, that we can be protected from the Delta variant.  I am crossing my fingers that you will be travelling this fall.  



Lynne G said:


> Oh my goodness the lightning, the wind, hail, huge downpours, and ack, the sounds of the thunder. Nice yellow colored radar cell passed over us.


I see you made it through that storm.  I loved your pictures and updates of your NY trip!!!!  It looks and sounds like you had a wonderful time!  Those getaways are so incredibly important right now.  


schumigirl said:


> Birds started at 2am, although for these next few weeks we don`t have astronomical darkness at all...you look out the window and theres always some light over the ocean where the sun rises.


We are close to that here as well.  We don't see much darkness right now.  It can make getting back to sleep difficult for me at times.  But I will take it any day over the dark, cold and gloom of winter   I really do enjoy the long days of summer.  


Charade67 said:


> My aunt is making me insane. My theory is that she originally didn't plan to go on vacation with the rest of the family. Then when my brother said he was coming for a weekend visit she decided that he was going to stay the week with Mom while she went on vacation. I don't mind that she wants a vacation, but it would have been nice if she had mentioned it a few weeks ago and asked nicely rather than demanded that my brother stay the week. There is one positive side to this. Mom has some medical appointments next week. I am going to take the opportunity to have her sign some HIPAA release forms so that her doctors will talk to me and my brother about her care. I am tired of having to rely on my aunt to give correct information.


I am sending you lots of positive vibes that you are able to find solutions that work for your family and Mom.  It's great you are getting to go with your Mom to some of her appointments, that way you are getting information directly.


tink1957 said:


> hi everybody


Hi Tink 


J'aime Paris said:


> Today DD will be going to get measured and fitted for scrubs for dental school. She invited me to tag along, and I'm thrilled! She's obviously capable of going on her own, but I love the fact that she will still include me.
> This is most likely her last summer living at home, since dental school is year round. And after dental school, she'll be out on her own. I'm trying to soak up every minute I get with her. ....Cue the sappy music....


Yes, those days always come faster than we would like!  Enjoy all the moments.  They also know on a certain level that the time they spend with us as well is limited.  I think the best thing our dd and I ever did was our Florida trip and cruise together!  I want to repeat parts of it again with just us!  We will see what the future holds.  


schumigirl said:


> Yes, I hope they`re happy with what we`ve chosen for them. I`ve helped many before with trips, but I want it to be very special for them and I`ve got some offsite places too that aren`t in NY....I`ll be so worried till I hear they`ve enjoyed everything!! That`s why they asked us as they said they don`t know anything around Orlando, and she said she feels we know Orlando so well.....no pressure lol....


You and Tom and Orlando veterans.  I am sure your giving her delightful ideas to make their trip special.  You could be a travel advisor for Orlando!!!!!

Well, I should shuffle a few papers around.  I am leaving early, as we get our second shot today.  So, hopefully we don't feel too yucky tonight or tomorrow.  I guess time will tell. 

Later gators


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Some granmie and me time with little Berkley for Pumpkin.  Yes, we did have a good time in NYC.  It’s close enough to us, is a short train ride. Yeah, my DH may be looking for a new truck soon.  His is getting old and worn. Yep, boy toys.  Hehe, when I had to get him a new phone, as he had broken his, both kids had to show him how to use it. 

Lunchtime walk time.  Yay!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Forgot to add my favorite picture from the weekend. She was painting had one rubber boot on . I found those little rubber boots in the camper and they fit her perfectly. I bought those for probably both the boys to use.  She just loved them lol.  Little stinker and her fascination with shoes and boots


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making an early morning stop in!
> 
> I wanted to post yesterday, but I was running out of time.  Today the paper shuffling seems lighter.  Trying to spread it out a little over the day.
> 
> We had a great weekend visiting the kids.  DH picked up his new truck on Friday night, so he spent Friday evening trying to figure out all the bells and whistles for it   Boys and their expensive toys lol.
> 
> The kids ended up purchasing a new to them little camper/trailer for camping as well.  So they enlisted Dh's new truck to help them pick it up.  That ended up being a whole day adventure for them...so it was Grammie and Berkley!  We had a blast.  We went for walks to the play and splash park in their neighbourhood, played with stickers, painted some pictures, played with her water table...so many things we did together.  She cried when we left on Sunday afternoon.  But we will see them soon enough again.
> 
> Our weather has been pleasantly warm/hot.  We had some rain yesterday, and today is beautiful, except for high winds today   I hate these extremely windy days.  You can't do much outside without the wind trying to carry you away.  We heard the wind start around 3:00 am - and the sky was just that dark twilight starting when it started.  That's when I knew we were in for a day full of it.
> 
> 
> We are sitting on pins and needles here as well - as for travelling.  There is an extreme amount of pressure about the boarder reopening and lifting of travel restrictions.  Hopefully with out vaccines rolling out fast and furiously now for both doses, that we can be protected from the Delta variant.  I am crossing my fingers that you will be travelling this fall.
> 
> 
> I see you made it through that storm.  I loved your pictures and updates of your NY trip!!!!  It looks and sounds like you had a wonderful time!  Those getaways are so incredibly important right now.
> 
> We are close to that here as well.  We don't see much darkness right now.  It can make getting back to sleep difficult for me at times.  But I will take it any day over the dark, cold and gloom of winter   I really do enjoy the long days of summer.
> 
> I am sending you lots of positive vibes that you are able to find solutions that work for your family and Mom.  It's great you are getting to go with your Mom to some of her appointments, that way you are getting information directly.
> 
> Hi Tink
> 
> Yes, those days always come faster than we would like!  Enjoy all the moments.  They also know on a certain level that the time they spend with us as well is limited.  I think the best thing our dd and I ever did was our Florida trip and cruise together!  I want to repeat parts of it again with just us!  We will see what the future holds.
> 
> You and Tom and Orlando veterans.  I am sure your giving her delightful ideas to make their trip special.  You could be a travel advisor for Orlando!!!!!
> 
> Well, I should shuffle a few papers around.  I am leaving early, as we get our second shot today.  So, hopefully we don't feel too yucky tonight or tomorrow.  I guess time will tell.
> 
> Later gators



Happy new truck for DH.....yes our boys do love their toys......and sounds like you had a lovely visit with the family, yes, hopefully we can all travel freely sooner rather than later......

I just don`t want to let them down on the choices, but I think they`ll be happy. We do love wandering around places and yes, I do think we know the area well outside of the parks, especially where not to go.......lol......

Yes, weirdly Canada is similar to us with being lighter at nights in the summer. Being so close for us to the midnight sun countries cause our lack of darkness, much to Kyle`s annoyance as he can`t get out imaging. He`s keen for the darker nights again.






Pumpkin1172 said:


> Forgot to add my favorite picture from the weekend. She was painting had one rubber boot on . I found those little rubber boots in the camper and they fit her perfectly. I bought those for probably both the boys to use. She just loved them lol. Little stinker and her fascination with shoes and boots



She is beautiful Pumpkin.....it doesn`t seem 5 minutes since she was born! And yes, boots are cute.......



Food all over with tonight. It`s still sunny right now but we can see cloud building, but oh so warm which is lovely. Sitting outside for now with some spritzers, but will head in soon.

Quiet night with some zoom time with a friend in Florida soon.....


----------



## Realfoodfans

Not had a full catch up but just a quick drop in to say hi.  Charade hope things go well while you are with your Mum.
We have a lot going on but until the end of next week won’t bore you all with updates!
Enjoying the sunshine though not had a lot of chance to sit in it we have been in it while walking Louie and grandpup Teddy straight after the school run while a little cooler.
Stay well everyone x


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Another fun day of dealing with claims and insurance. I won't bore you with the details. 

Some good news - we paid off dh's car today. It will be nice having only one car payment.



schumigirl said:


> Completed the reservations for my family member who is staying at RP in July for the first time, they are so excited. I hope they love it there, I think they will.


 I'm sure they will love it. I chose to stay at RP based on your recommendation and I didn't even know you. 



Lynne G said:


> Oh no, Charade, maybe try when they first open the phone lines,


 I'm going to try again Friday on my day off. Do you know if they open at 9:00 or earlier?



J'aime Paris said:


> I'm making two Tiramisu desserts, since my recipe is for an 8x8 pan. DH says that's never enough, lol
> Swing on up to Milwaukee and I'll share!


 I'm on my way. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Today DD will be going to get measured and fitted for scrubs for dental school. She invited me to tag along, and I'm thrilled! She's obviously capable of going on her own, but I love the fact that she will still include me.


 I had no idea that he got fitted for scrubs. I just assumed you would just order your regular clothing size. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> We had a great weekend visiting the kids. DH picked up his new truck on Friday night, so he spent Friday evening trying to figure out all the bells and whistles for it  Boys and their expensive toys lol.
> 
> The kids ended up purchasing a new to them little camper/trailer for camping as well. So they enlisted Dh's new truck to help them pick it up. That ended up being a whole day adventure for them...so it was Grammie and Berkley! We had a blast. We went for walks to the play and splash park in their neighbourhood, played with stickers, painted some pictures, played with her water table...so many things we did together. She cried when we left on Sunday afternoon. But we will see them soon enough again.


 Yay for the new truck. I'm sure he is having a lot of fun with it. 
Nice that you got a whole day alone with your granddaughter. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Not had a full catch up but just a quick drop in to say hi.


 Hi!!

Question for those of you who wear Keen sandals. What style do you like? I am thinking of going shoe shopping on Friday.


----------



## Lynne G

The lights for tonight, Can see how crowded it was when we were there last week. But Times Square without the lights is just not Times Square.


----------



## Charade67

I did an online chat with Universal yesterday where I was told that I would have to call to arrange transportation. Tonight I got an email stating that I could not add the shuttle to my reservation. Guess I’m ordering private transport.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Another fun day of dealing with claims and insurance. I won't bore you with the details.
> 
> Some good news - we paid off dh's car today. It will be nice having only one car payment.
> 
> I'm sure they will love it. I chose to stay at RP based on your recommendation and I didn't even know you.
> 
> I'm going to try again Friday on my day off. Do you know if they open at 9:00 or earlier?
> 
> I'm on my way.
> 
> I had no idea that he got fitted for scrubs. I just assumed you would just order your regular clothing size.
> 
> Yay for the new truck. I'm sure he is having a lot of fun with it.
> Nice that you got a whole day alone with your granddaughter.
> 
> Hi!!
> 
> Question for those of you who wear Keen sandals. What style do you like? I am thinking of going shoe shopping on Friday.




Aww, I`m really glad to hear that Charade. Both Royal and Sapphire are just the best. Staff in both places are top notch and we`ve never gone anywhere else in the world that make us feel like returning family, then I guess we`ve never gone to anywhere else so often as returning guests. But, they make everyone feel so welcome too. I hope you love Sapphire too.

Hope today is less stressful with work and you have an easy day.




Charade67 said:


> I did an online chat with Universal yesterday where I was told that I would have to call to arrange transportation. Tonight I got an email stating that I could not add the shuttle to my reservation. Guess I’m ordering private transport.



Tony Hinds for sure is one of the best around. I know mac and many more highly recommend him, and although we`ve never used him (yet) I`ve suggested him to many and they`ve been delighted with the service.





Well, some rain did arrive in the night, not as heavy as predicted.....it very rarely is, but we are supposed to have lightning around this morning apparently, haven`t noticed any so far, but it does still feel a little humid.

Going to do some grocery shopping today and I think some catch up calls and also having a zoom chat with my Goddaughter and will see her gorgeous daughter too. We do plan to drive across one day and see her soon.

Either cod loin or jerk chicken tonight for dinner, haven`t decided yet. And trying to arrange a night out next week at a steak place we really like, although we are still limited to 6 people at a table, we can book and ask to placed close together, so it`s kind of like being together.

Ginger tea coming up again......



























Happy Thirsty Thursday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Thirsty Thursday it is.  

Oh Charade, that’s odd you cannot add transportation. Tony is a known good car service. Mac has used him for years. You can always check the transportation board as sometimes they discuss the car service providers.

And so, laptop not quite working right. Grr. But now says installing updates. Fine. Hope it fixes the issues I am having.

With those clear skies we had all day yesterday and last night, it’s a balmy 54F degrees out.  But another perfect day, as while feels a bit cool, 79 degrees the high.

And ooh the beautiful sunny sunrise it was.  Time for those sunglasses homies.  And tea.  So I’m more than ready for this Thirsty Thursday.  

Good Morning homies.


----------



## macraven

Lynne 
When I lived up north, 79 degrees was well received!
And it would be great to have my temps be that for  a high here some days 

Hope all the homies have a great day!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Mac, I do live where 79 is a great weather high temp. Perfect days, as says by local weather people.  Low humidity, lots of sunshine, and that just warm enough it feels refreshing.  

The high weather systems always gives us those clear blue skies. But it won’t last. The wind will change to the South tomorrow, and then we will see mid 80’s high, with Saturday 90 the high. And that southern wind also brings that both so sticky humidity and chances of extreme weather. Yes the clash with the high, and those spectacular thunder storms Saturday evening predicted.

Hope you’ve had some tea, Schumi.  And Mac, still drinking coffee?


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning before heading off to work. I checked some of the places mentioned on the transportation board and it looks like Tony Hinds has the best prices. I just filled out a request for him. 

Possible long day at work today as I try to get everything caught up and organized before taking next week off. My boss isn't too happy about me being out for a week again, but is very understanding of why I need to do it. 

Today is my mom's 88th birthday.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, a big Happy Birthday to Charade’s mom.  Sorry to hear of why you need to take off, but knowing your mom would be happy to see you.  My DH has to be with his mom a lot lately. You have to do what you have to do, to make sure mom is okay.  

Woot!  That awesome sunny day.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all, have the majority of Grandma duty off today.  Some retail therapy is in order.  



J'aime Paris said:


> If you did the planning, your family will have a super trip! You and Tom are practically locals and could navigate Universal and Orlando with eyes closed. They will be so appreciative of your expertise!!





Charade67 said:


> Question for those of you who wear Keen sandals. What style do you like? I am thinking of going shoe shopping on Friday.



Keens, did I hear Keens ?  Def need to try them on.  I had to return 2 different styles since my pinkie toes kept getting caught in straps & would wind up intermittently sticking out at odd angle that would pinch.  (Uneek & whisper).  

They don’t sell a variety of  Keens B&M here, I went thru Amazon & had multiples shipped so I could give them bit of a test run at home.

Choose wisely, they do last for ages.  On 2nd pair of H2s.  Admitted clunky, truly the most comfy shoes i’ve Ever worn.  

Really like Birkenstock’s, however, can’t wear for 8 or 9 miles in the parks or feet are absolutely crying.  

Eyeing up the Elle sandal style but figured would wait till foot heals jik size changes too much.  

The Clearwater version has thinner, flexible sole, nice for waterparks.  Not enough all day support for me. For those, I went with a kids/unisex size for that fit me just fine.  Saved some bucks there.

Mac referred me to Tony Hinds 15 years ago (our wedding gift was a disney honeymoon).  He treated them like royalty, upgraded them to the fanciest vehicle he had in fleet at the time.  Smart man, they’ve been loyal to him ever since.  Don’t think i’ve read any credible, negative reviews either.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Quick good morning before heading off to work. I checked some of the places mentioned on the transportation board and it looks like Tony Hinds has the best prices. I just filled out a request for him.
> 
> Possible long day at work today as I try to get everything caught up and organized before taking next week off. My boss isn't too happy about me being out for a week again, but is very understanding of why I need to do it.
> 
> Today is my mom's 88th birthday.



 to your mum Charade.....hope she can have a lovely day.....





keishashadow said:


> Morning all, have the majority of Grandma duty off today.  Some retail therapy is in order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keens, did I hear Keens ?  Def need to try them on.  I had to return 2 different styles since my pinkie toes kept getting caught in straps & would wind up intermittently sticking out at odd angle that would pinch.  (Uneek & whisper).
> 
> They don’t sell a variety of  Keens B&M here, I went thru Amazon & had multiples shipped so I could give them bit of a test run at home.
> 
> Choose wisely, they do last for ages.  On 2nd pair of H2s.  Admitted clunky, truly the most comfy shoes i’ve Ever worn.
> 
> Really like Birkenstock’s, however, can’t wear for 8 or 9 miles in the parks or feet are absolutely crying.
> 
> Eyeing up the Elle sandal style but figured would wait till foot heals jik size changes too much.
> 
> The Clearwater version has thinner, flexible sole, nice for waterparks.  Not enough all day support for me. For those, I went with a kids/unisex size for that fit me just fine.  Saved some bucks there.
> 
> Mac referred me to Tony Hinds 15 years ago (our wedding gift was a disney honeymoon).  He treated them like royalty, upgraded them to the fanciest vehicle he had in fleet at the time.  Smart man, they’ve been loyal to him ever since.  Don’t think i’ve read any credible, negative reviews either.



I`ve ordered a pair, still waiting for them to arrive. Have to admit when I showed them to Tom he was surprised I had chosen them, I told him you wore them and swore by them.....so that was ok then if Janet approves.......lol......they were supposed to arrive 3 days ago, but company emailed to say no deliveries so far. Terra something or other was the name, I did like the Venice but they were completely out of stock, but will try them and see how I go on with them. 

That`s lovely with Tony Hinds......yes, reviews are always positive. Enjoy that retail therapy 





Well, we did manage a walk this afternoon despite thinking we wouldn`t, it is so hot out there though! Sun is blazing down with hardly a cloud in the sky and a warm breeze. But we managed 3 miles and will be barbecuing tonight which was a surprise as we thought the weather would be poor! We do prefer going out in the morning though as it is a bit cooler especially since we have been enjoying a mini heatwave (for us) recently.

So Jamaican Jerk Chicken grilled out, not very authentic as it`s just paste out of a jar, but it`s from the ethnic store and not a supermarket product. It is lovely, and very, very spicy. I think it`s the Carolina Reaper chillies it has in it instead of Scotch Bonnet. Hot. 

Usual side dishes and some regular chicken for those that don`t eat the hot stuff......teriyaki for them and some grilled shrimp too. 

Just had a lovely zoom chat with one of my Goddaughters and the baby is just so beautiful....cannot wait till we make it over to meet her.......she`s growing so quickly. 

Strawberry lemonade time.....thirsty Thursday folks!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Early morning stop in!

My paper stack is a little light again today.  That's alright, I'll take it!  Winter is our busy season, as we service many oilfield companies, and that is when they do the bulk of their work to get new drill sites set up.  So summer/fall is not as busy in our office.   So I can enjoy lighter days...and I really enjoy not feeling guilty about wanting to leave early on Friday afternoons because the office is dead!!!

We went and received our second shots yesterday.  It's been a long wait for us, but we finally have ours done.  So far, feeling good besides my arm really hurts today and is very tender to touch it.  Not even an hour after, my upper arm was hot and red.  That seems to have went away.  So now in  two weeks...we should be good to go!!!!  Not that we are going anywhere except to see the kids lol.  

I've been lost in Yourtube world trying to pick our perfect birthday celebration trip!!!  I want to put a deposit down now, before prices sky rocket when our travel restrictions lift.  I am heavily leaning towards Dominican Republic.  I would love to go to the same area we were in Mexico before (I still haven't seen much outside of the resorts that I wanted to do) but if we have family/friends go with us, they would rather go to a different area.  But for this special trip...I really want a VERY tropical feel!!!!!  The DM has always been on my bucket list...so now is my chance!!!  

We made it through the horrible winds yesterday.  We only lost a few branches off of one tree.  Our neighbor lost some flashing off the side and some shingles.  There were reports of  a few trampolines flying into other peoples yards yesterday, and fences being blown down and then dogs escaping.  My FB page was flooded with reports of  " found" lost dogs lol.  It was crazy windy.  Today is gloomy and rainy.  But we need the rain, so I can't get too upset about the rain.  



Charade67 said:


> Today is my mom's 88th birthday.


Happy birthday to you Mom!!!  That's an amazing age!  It is appreciated when work is understanding about needing time off - especially for family reasons.   


keishashadow said:


> Morning all, have the majority of Grandma duty off today. Some retail therapy is in order.


Retail therapy is always a great pick me up...even if you don't buy anything.  I love to look around and window shop!


schumigirl said:


> Well, we did manage a walk this afternoon despite thinking we wouldn`t, it is so hot out there though! Sun is blazing down with hardly a cloud in the sky and a warm breeze. But we managed 3 miles and will be barbecuing tonight which was a surprise as we thought the weather would be poor! We do prefer going out in the morning though as it is a bit cooler especially since we have been enjoying a mini heatwave (for us) recently.


Your walk sounds lovely.  I know your like us, we enjoy the warmer weather when we get it...because before we blink it's cold again   The strawberry lemonade sounds delightfully refreshing.  Enjoy the jerk chicken!!!!

Well, I should shuffle around a few of the papers in front of me.

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Lunchtime walk very soon.  Have those sunglasses ready.  And shorts on.  Glorious out.  Glad to hear Schumi had a walk in.  

Yeah, Keens. I can’t wear them.  Little one, when younger had them for more than a few years.  I agree, if get the chance, try on to see if feels comfortable.  I tend to wear my sneakers for park walking.  Only wear my flip flops if not waking long, and always when going on the water rides or in the water parks.

Yay for Pumpkin booking a tropical get away. Yep, see a good price, book now. Never been to the DR, but heard disturbing reports about the resorts there not that long ago. Maybe better now? I’d look for current reports of where you are looking.

Summer coming on Sunday!  Woot!


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Now that is some fancy nails Lori.......very cute.
> 
> yes, it`s always lovely our young adults want to still include us and spend time with us.....never gets old. Sounds like a fun time to get her sorted out. Oh I hear the sappy music lol......
> 
> Weather sounds good, and perfect for walking the dogs......
> 
> Yes, I hope they`re happy with what we`ve chosen for them. I`ve helped many before with trips, but I want it to be very special for them and I`ve got some offsite places too that aren`t in NY....I`ll be so worried till I hear they`ve enjoyed everything!! That`s why they asked us as they said they don`t know anything around Orlando, and she said she feels we know Orlando so well.....no pressure lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boiling hot here.......in the 90`s in the garden, high 80`s outside......thunderstorms are a certainty I think.......
> 
> Should get the food bbq`d before it changes.....but my goodness this is Orlando hot today......on a not boiling hot Orlando day of course.......gorgeous!!


They will have a super time off of your recommendations!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making an early morning stop in!
> 
> I wanted to post yesterday, but I was running out of time.  Today the paper shuffling seems lighter.  Trying to spread it out a little over the day.
> 
> We had a great weekend visiting the kids.  DH picked up his new truck on Friday night, so he spent Friday evening trying to figure out all the bells and whistles for it   Boys and their expensive toys lol.
> 
> The kids ended up purchasing a new to them little camper/trailer for camping as well.  So they enlisted Dh's new truck to help them pick it up.  That ended up being a whole day adventure for them...so it was Grammie and Berkley!  We had a blast.  We went for walks to the play and splash park in their neighbourhood, played with stickers, painted some pictures, played with her water table...so many things we did together.  She cried when we left on Sunday afternoon.  But we will see them soon enough again.
> 
> Our weather has been pleasantly warm/hot.  We had some rain yesterday, and today is beautiful, except for high winds today   I hate these extremely windy days.  You can't do much outside without the wind trying to carry you away.  We heard the wind start around 3:00 am - and the sky was just that dark twilight starting when it started.  That's when I knew we were in for a day full of it.
> 
> 
> We are sitting on pins and needles here as well - as for travelling.  There is an extreme amount of pressure about the boarder reopening and lifting of travel restrictions.  Hopefully with out vaccines rolling out fast and furiously now for both doses, that we can be protected from the Delta variant.  I am crossing my fingers that you will be travelling this fall.
> 
> 
> I see you made it through that storm.  I loved your pictures and updates of your NY trip!!!!  It looks and sounds like you had a wonderful time!  Those getaways are so incredibly important right now.
> 
> We are close to that here as well.  We don't see much darkness right now.  It can make getting back to sleep difficult for me at times.  But I will take it any day over the dark, cold and gloom of winter   I really do enjoy the long days of summer.
> 
> I am sending you lots of positive vibes that you are able to find solutions that work for your family and Mom.  It's great you are getting to go with your Mom to some of her appointments, that way you are getting information directly.
> 
> Hi Tink
> 
> Yes, those days always come faster than we would like!  Enjoy all the moments.  They also know on a certain level that the time they spend with us as well is limited.  I think the best thing our dd and I ever did was our Florida trip and cruise together!  I want to repeat parts of it again with just us!  We will see what the future holds.
> 
> You and Tom and Orlando veterans.  I am sure your giving her delightful ideas to make their trip special.  You could be a travel advisor for Orlando!!!!!
> 
> Well, I should shuffle a few papers around.  I am leaving early, as we get our second shot today.  So, hopefully we don't feel too yucky tonight or tomorrow.  I guess time will tell.
> 
> Later gators


Sounds like a perfect day with your granddaughter!!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Forgot to add my favorite picture from the weekend. She was painting had one rubber boot on . I found those little rubber boots in the camper and they fit her perfectly. I bought those for probably both the boys to use.  She just loved them lol.  Little stinker and her fascination with shoes and boots


She's beautiful!



Realfoodfans said:


> Not had a full catch up but just a quick drop in to say hi.  Charade hope things go well while you are with your Mum.
> We have a lot going on but until the end of next week won’t bore you all with updates!
> Enjoying the sunshine though not had a lot of chance to sit in it we have been in it while walking Louie and grandpup Teddy straight after the school run while a little cooler.
> Stay well everyone x


Enjoy the good weather and hope you're doing ok!



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Another fun day of dealing with claims and insurance. I won't bore you with the details.
> 
> Some good news - we paid off dh's car today. It will be nice having only one car payment.
> 
> I'm sure they will love it. I chose to stay at RP based on your recommendation and I didn't even know you.
> 
> I'm going to try again Friday on my day off. Do you know if they open at 9:00 or earlier?
> 
> I'm on my way.
> 
> I had no idea that he got fitted for scrubs. I just assumed you would just order your regular clothing size.
> 
> Yay for the new truck. I'm sure he is having a lot of fun with it.
> Nice that you got a whole day alone with your granddaughter.
> 
> Hi!!
> 
> Question for those of you who wear Keen sandals. What style do you like? I am thinking of going shoe shopping on Friday.


Yes, the students get fitted for the scrubs.  They want them to have a professional appearance, and not fit like paper bags, lol!

Great news about the truck payoff!



schumigirl said:


> Aww, I`m really glad to hear that Charade. Both Royal and Sapphire are just the best. Staff in both places are top notch and we`ve never gone anywhere else in the world that make us feel like returning family, then I guess we`ve never gone to anywhere else so often as returning guests. But, they make everyone feel so welcome too. I hope you love Sapphire too.
> 
> Hope today is less stressful with work and you have an easy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony Hinds for sure is one of the best around. I know mac and many more highly recommend him, and although we`ve never used him (yet) I`ve suggested him to many and they`ve been delighted with the service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, some rain did arrive in the night, not as heavy as predicted.....it very rarely is, but we are supposed to have lightning around this morning apparently, haven`t noticed any so far, but it does still feel a little humid.
> 
> Going to do some grocery shopping today and I think some catch up calls and also having a zoom chat with my Goddaughter and will see her gorgeous daughter too. We do plan to drive across one day and see her soon.
> 
> Either cod loin or jerk chicken tonight for dinner, haven`t decided yet. And trying to arrange a night out next week at a steak place we really like, although we are still limited to 6 people at a table, we can book and ask to placed close together, so it`s kind of like being together.
> 
> Ginger tea coming up again......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thirsty Thursday ​


A night out at a steak house sounds like a pretty good plan!!



Lynne G said:


> Thirsty Thursday it is.
> 
> Oh Charade, that’s odd you cannot add transportation. Tony is a known good car service. Mac has used him for years. You can always check the transportation board as sometimes they discuss the car service providers.
> 
> And so, laptop not quite working right. Grr. But now says installing updates. Fine. Hope it fixes the issues I am having.
> 
> With those clear skies we had all day yesterday and last night, it’s a balmy 54F degrees out.  But another perfect day, as while feels a bit cool, 79 degrees the high.
> 
> And ooh the beautiful sunny sunrise it was.  Time for those sunglasses homies.  And tea.  So I’m more than ready for this Thirsty Thursday.
> 
> Good Morning homies.


I've used Tony for years as well.  He's a very nice guy!



Charade67 said:


> Quick good morning before heading off to work. I checked some of the places mentioned on the transportation board and it looks like Tony Hinds has the best prices. I just filled out a request for him.
> 
> Possible long day at work today as I try to get everything caught up and organized before taking next week off. My boss isn't too happy about me being out for a week again, but is very understanding of why I need to do it.
> 
> Today is my mom's 88th birthday.


Happy Birthday to your mom!  



keishashadow said:


> Morning all, have the majority of Grandma duty off today.  Some retail therapy is in order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keens, did I hear Keens ?  Def need to try them on.  I had to return 2 different styles since my pinkie toes kept getting caught in straps & would wind up intermittently sticking out at odd angle that would pinch.  (Uneek & whisper).
> 
> They don’t sell a variety of  Keens B&M here, I went thru Amazon & had multiples shipped so I could give them bit of a test run at home.
> 
> Choose wisely, they do last for ages.  On 2nd pair of H2s.  Admitted clunky, truly the most comfy shoes i’ve Ever worn.
> 
> Really like Birkenstock’s, however, can’t wear for 8 or 9 miles in the parks or feet are absolutely crying.
> 
> Eyeing up the Elle sandal style but figured would wait till foot heals jik size changes too much.
> 
> The Clearwater version has thinner, flexible sole, nice for waterparks.  Not enough all day support for me. For those, I went with a kids/unisex size for that fit me just fine.  Saved some bucks there.
> 
> Mac referred me to Tony Hinds 15 years ago (our wedding gift was a disney honeymoon).  He treated them like royalty, upgraded them to the fanciest vehicle he had in fleet at the time.  Smart man, they’ve been loyal to him ever since.  Don’t think i’ve read any credible, negative reviews either.


Retail therapy??  I'm in!!
I'm lucky that I can really wear anything and my feet won't complain.  I do have some nice sandals like Birks, Keen, Sanuk, etc



schumigirl said:


> to your mum Charade.....hope she can have a lovely day.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I`ve ordered a pair, still waiting for them to arrive. Have to admit when I showed them to Tom he was surprised I had chosen them, I told him you wore them and swore by them.....so that was ok then if Janet approves.......lol......they were supposed to arrive 3 days ago, but company emailed to say no deliveries so far. Terra something or other was the name, I did like the Venice but they were completely out of stock, but will try them and see how I go on with them.
> 
> That`s lovely with Tony Hinds......yes, reviews are always positive. Enjoy that retail therapy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we did manage a walk this afternoon despite thinking we wouldn`t, it is so hot out there though! Sun is blazing down with hardly a cloud in the sky and a warm breeze. But we managed 3 miles and will be barbecuing tonight which was a surprise as we thought the weather would be poor! We do prefer going out in the morning though as it is a bit cooler especially since we have been enjoying a mini heatwave (for us) recently.
> 
> So Jamaican Jerk Chicken grilled out, not very authentic as it`s just paste out of a jar, but it`s from the ethnic store and not a supermarket product. It is lovely, and very, very spicy. I think it`s the Carolina Reaper chillies it has in it instead of Scotch Bonnet. Hot.
> 
> Usual side dishes and some regular chicken for those that don`t eat the hot stuff......teriyaki for them and some grilled shrimp too.
> 
> Just had a lovely zoom chat with one of my Goddaughters and the baby is just so beautiful....cannot wait till we make it over to meet her.......she`s growing so quickly.
> 
> Strawberry lemonade time.....thirsty Thursday folks!


I found out at StrongWater Tavern that jerk seasoning is too spicy for me!  They had a special on jerk chicken legs the evening we were there, and gave it a try.  Thankfully DDs roommate enjoyed it!!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Early morning stop in!
> 
> My paper stack is a little light again today.  That's alright, I'll take it!  Winter is our busy season, as we service many oilfield companies, and that is when they do the bulk of their work to get new drill sites set up.  So summer/fall is not as busy in our office.   So I can enjoy lighter days...and I really enjoy not feeling guilty about wanting to leave early on Friday afternoons because the office is dead!!!
> 
> We went and received our second shots yesterday.  It's been a long wait for us, but we finally have ours done.  So far, feeling good besides my arm really hurts today and is very tender to touch it.  Not even an hour after, my upper arm was hot and red.  That seems to have went away.  So now in  two weeks...we should be good to go!!!!  Not that we are going anywhere except to see the kids lol.
> 
> I've been lost in Yourtube world trying to pick our perfect birthday celebration trip!!!  I want to put a deposit down now, before prices sky rocket when our travel restrictions lift.  I am heavily leaning towards Dominican Republic.  I would love to go to the same area we were in Mexico before (I still haven't seen much outside of the resorts that I wanted to do) but if we have family/friends go with us, they would rather go to a different area.  But for this special trip...I really want a VERY tropical feel!!!!!  The DM has always been on my bucket list...so now is my chance!!!
> 
> We made it through the horrible winds yesterday.  We only lost a few branches off of one tree.  Our neighbor lost some flashing off the side and some shingles.  There were reports of  a few trampolines flying into other peoples yards yesterday, and fences being blown down and then dogs escaping.  My FB page was flooded with reports of  " found" lost dogs lol.  It was crazy windy.  Today is gloomy and rainy.  But we need the rain, so I can't get too upset about the rain.
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to you Mom!!!  That's an amazing age!  It is appreciated when work is understanding about needing time off - especially for family reasons.
> 
> Retail therapy is always a great pick me up...even if you don't buy anything.  I love to look around and window shop!
> 
> Your walk sounds lovely.  I know your like us, we enjoy the warmer weather when we get it...because before we blink it's cold again   The strawberry lemonade sounds delightfully refreshing.  Enjoy the jerk chicken!!!!
> 
> Well, I should shuffle around a few of the papers in front of me.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!


We had a fantastic trip to the DR just over 2 years ago!!  PM me if you want any details from our trip.







DDs scrubs fitting went well yesterday.  She was able to bring 5 tops home.  The pants needed to be ordered since she wears a long.  Those should be ready for pick up in 2 weeks.
I didn't realize at the time, but the uniform shop is right next door to an incredible bakery!! It opened in 1937 and is a Milwaukee institution.  Naturally, a stop next door had to be made.  I got their "famous" cheese pocket, and DD got a chocolate filled buttercream donut.  We brought some home for the neighbors and DH too of course.  
I think we will be filling orders for the bakery when we go back to pick up the pants in a couple weeks!



We might get some rain today, and it's badly needed.  Hopefully we get enough to green the lawn a bit.

Tonight will be baked salmon, sauteed zucchini, and cheddar broccoli rice.  Kinda healthy, and will be gobbled down by all 3 of us!

Need to clean out and organize my spice cabinet.  It's getting too full, and plenty in the way back that needs to go.  A wild and crazy Thursday around here, lol!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Early morning stop in!
> 
> My paper stack is a little light again today.  That's alright, I'll take it!  Winter is our busy season, as we service many oilfield companies, and that is when they do the bulk of their work to get new drill sites set up.  So summer/fall is not as busy in our office.   So I can enjoy lighter days...and I really enjoy not feeling guilty about wanting to leave early on Friday afternoons because the office is dead!!!
> 
> We went and received our second shots yesterday.  It's been a long wait for us, but we finally have ours done.  So far, feeling good besides my arm really hurts today and is very tender to touch it.  Not even an hour after, my upper arm was hot and red.  That seems to have went away.  So now in  two weeks...we should be good to go!!!!  Not that we are going anywhere except to see the kids lol.
> 
> I've been lost in Yourtube world trying to pick our perfect birthday celebration trip!!!  I want to put a deposit down now, before prices sky rocket when our travel restrictions lift.  I am heavily leaning towards Dominican Republic.  I would love to go to the same area we were in Mexico before (I still haven't seen much outside of the resorts that I wanted to do) but if we have family/friends go with us, they would rather go to a different area.  But for this special trip...I really want a VERY tropical feel!!!!!  The DM has always been on my bucket list...so now is my chance!!!
> 
> We made it through the horrible winds yesterday.  We only lost a few branches off of one tree.  Our neighbor lost some flashing off the side and some shingles.  There were reports of  a few trampolines flying into other peoples yards yesterday, and fences being blown down and then dogs escaping.  My FB page was flooded with reports of  " found" lost dogs lol.  It was crazy windy.  Today is gloomy and rainy.  But we need the rain, so I can't get too upset about the rain.
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to you Mom!!!  That's an amazing age!  It is appreciated when work is understanding about needing time off - especially for family reasons.
> 
> Retail therapy is always a great pick me up...even if you don't buy anything.  I love to look around and window shop!
> 
> Your walk sounds lovely.  I know your like us, we enjoy the warmer weather when we get it...because before we blink it's cold again   The strawberry lemonade sounds delightfully refreshing.  Enjoy the jerk chicken!!!!
> 
> Well, I should shuffle around a few of the papers in front of me.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!




Yes, we both need to take advantage of the nicer weather when it appears.....glad your shots went well, always good to tick that box and have no bad side effects.

Strawberry lemonade was lush!!! As was the chicken thanks.......full up!!




J'aime Paris said:


> They will have a super time off of your recommendations!
> 
> 
> Sounds like a perfect day with your granddaughter!!
> 
> 
> She's beautiful!
> 
> 
> Enjoy the good weather and hope you're doing ok!
> 
> 
> Yes, the students get fitted for the scrubs.  They want them to have a professional appearance, and not fit like paper bags, lol!
> 
> Great news about the truck payoff!
> 
> 
> A night out at a steak house sounds like a pretty good plan!!
> 
> 
> I've used Tony for years as well.  He's a very nice guy!
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to your mom!
> 
> 
> Retail therapy??  I'm in!!
> I'm lucky that I can really wear anything and my feet won't complain.  I do have some nice sandals like Birks, Keen, Sanuk, etc
> 
> 
> I found out at StrongWater Tavern that jerk seasoning is too spicy for me!  They had a special on jerk chicken legs the evening we were there, and gave it a try.  Thankfully DDs roommate enjoyed it!!
> 
> 
> We had a fantastic trip to the DR just over 2 years ago!!  PM me if you want any details from our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDs scrubs fitting went well yesterday.  She was able to bring 5 tops home.  The pants needed to be ordered since she wears a long.  Those should be ready for pick up in 2 weeks.
> I didn't realize at the time, but the uniform shop is right next door to an incredible bakery!! It opened in 1937 and is a Milwaukee institution.  Naturally, a stop next door had to be made.  I got their "famous" cheese pocket, and DD got a chocolate filled buttercream donut.  We brought some home for the neighbors and DH too of course.
> I think we will be filling orders for the bakery when we go back to pick up the pants in a couple weeks!
> View attachment 582732
> 
> 
> We might get some rain today, and it's badly needed.  Hopefully we get enough to green the lawn a bit.
> 
> Tonight will be baked salmon, sauteed zucchini, and cheddar broccoli rice.  Kinda healthy, and will be gobbled down by all 3 of us!
> 
> Need to clean out and organize my spice cabinet.  It's getting too full, and plenty in the way back that needs to go.  A wild and crazy Thursday around here, lol!!!!



Yes, I think  they will Lori.....we like similar things, so I`ve based choices on what we would like.......

Lovely sounding donuts!! And nice dinner too, although can I miss out the rice.....lol......

I have a husband who could clear out your spice cabinet.......honestly, drives me nuts and I have no clue why he does it. I have everything in a certain place and in order, so I know where everything is and there is a section for oils and balsamic vinegars.....he moves them around and says he thought I`d like it. Er, no.....funny, he never does it with any other cabinet!  I can send him over if need be........lol.....



Yep, dinner was super spicy and delicious. And very filling, sitting watching one of the football games rather unusually. 

Going round to our friends home tomorrow night. He just popped round to check on my foot and asked if we`d like to go round and watch the Scotland - England game tomorrow evening. With some English there and some Scottish, it`ll be fun!!! Our friend is Scottish too, and actually grew up about 20 minutes from where I lived......and we`re the exact same age, only separated by two weeks. Funny how we ended up in the same place. So looking forward to that, it`ll be a fun night. 

Time to empty the dishwasher and make up a strawberry lemonade........


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, little one wants to come for the full weekend I am there, so may save my one other ticket from bogo to go to HHN with her.  So, we will be looking for a group to visit with that Thursday thru Saturday.  So will be keeping an eye out for any offers to join private RIP as time goes on.  

Sp nice weather made up bacon and cheese burgers on the grill, with grilling some green peppers and tomatoes. Yum! Dinner served. Oh and kids put mac and cheese bites in the oven. Will see how they taste when done cooking.

And a wahoo, as was going to take off tomorrow, now a holiday, so bonus 3 day weekend. Woot! Turned off alarm. May still be up early, but no way will I be moving fast.

Hope all have that quite lovely evening.  And no warning as to sleep, as another wahoo, sleep well, tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. We had a really nice night tonight, so dinner was hot dogs and corn on the cob on the grill. We went to our favorite ice cream place afterwards. 

Tomorrow will be an errand day. I want to go buy a small fan to take with me next week. Mom keeps the temperature in the house too high for my taste. I'm afraid it will be too warm for me to sleep. I might go shoe shopping too. 




keishashadow said:


> Keens, did I hear Keens ? Def need to try them on. I had to return 2 different styles since my pinkie toes kept getting caught in straps & would wind up intermittently sticking out at odd angle that would pinch. (Uneek & whisper).


 I don't think many stores around here carry them. If I can't find anything here I might stop at the big mall in Concord, NC when I drive down to my mom's.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I've been lost in Yourtube world trying to pick our perfect birthday celebration trip!!! I want to put a deposit down now, before prices sky rocket when our travel restrictions lift. I am heavily leaning towards Dominican Republic. I would love to go to the same area we were in Mexico before (I still haven't seen much outside of the resorts that I wanted to do) but if we have family/friends go with us, they would rather go to a different area. But for this special trip...I really want a VERY tropical feel!!!!! The DM has always been on my bucket list...so now is my chance!!!


 If it's on your bucket list go for it. I've checked off a couple of bucket list trips. I still want to go to Boston Harbor and pretend to throw tea off a ship. 



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, Keens. I can’t wear them. Little one, when younger had them for more than a few years. I agree, if get the chance, try on to see if feels comfortable. I tend to wear my sneakers for park walking. Only wear my flip flops if not waking long, and always when going on the water rides or in the water parks.


 I don't know if I will use them for the parks, but I would like to have a good pair of sandals for summer use. 



J'aime Paris said:


> I didn't realize at the time, but the uniform shop is right next door to an incredible bakery!! It opened in 1937 and is a Milwaukee institution. Naturally, a stop next door had to be made. I got their "famous" cheese pocket, and DD got a chocolate filled buttercream donut. We brought some home for the neighbors and DH too of course.
> I think we will be filling orders for the bakery when we go back to pick up the pants in a couple weeks!


Sounds like a place that will require more investigation. 

I think I will get a jump on errand day and go throw some clothes in the wash.


----------



## Monykalyn

Quick "hi". If you are on Instagram I posted some lake pics. Home for this weekend, back the weekend of fourth of July. Then leave on the 10th of July for a week in Las Vegas.
And car rental prices ack! only wanted a couple days-ended up being cheaper to add a day after an offer from Alamo when factoring in wait time and cost from airport for private transport to hotel. Splurged and booked loungers for pool day after we get in too-will have time to waste while waiting to check into condo.
Glad I have a kid in Orlando now and can commandeer her car!

Super hot/humid/dry currently. Watering deck plants 2 x day. putting ice in chickens water. And the 2 stubborn broody's who insist on sitting on top of each other have to be pulled out several times a day to make sure they eat and drink.

Hope all are doing ok! Waiting to see if HHN tix for multi-days comes back!


----------



## schumigirl

LG......nice your daughter is joining you for part of your trip in September.



Charade......I like your style with the Boston visit.......it` such a historic place to visit, and absolutely on our bucket list........especially with Maria (worfiedoodles) living there.....and extra excuse to visit, but it looks beautiful, and everyone says it`s so easy to navigate. 



Hey Monyk....sounds like a lovely trip to the lake, and yes, rental car prices are very odd right now! 






It was a little cooler last night, around 60F during the night and a little cloudy this morning, so will be pleasant to walk in later before the rain arrives. 

I think although our friends house is walkable to tonight, if the rain is as heavy as forecast, Kyle will drive us there as they are coming too, all the kids are going to be there, so it`ll be a nice mix of ages, and as he doesn`t drink, he`s the perfect driver to have in the house. Might not make our walk Saturday though  

And another night out next Thursday for the steakhouse......managed to get us booked close-ish together, hopefully in another month the limits to the amount of people/households will be lifted and we can go out to dinner with more than a coupls of others from a different household. 

Time for a cuppa, still a while to go for breakfast.......






























Have a wonderful Friday ​


----------



## Charade67

Ugh, I have been up since 4:30 and can't get back to sleep. It's times like this that I really envy the cat. 

Boston Harbor has been on my travel bucket list for awhile. My birthday is December 16, which is the same day as the Boston Tea Party.  I recently discovered that there is an interactive Tea Party museum, and one of the activities is throwing fake chests of tea off the ship. Hopefully we will be able to make a trip after all of the Covid restrictions are lifted. 

I'm finally starting to feel sleepy again, so maybe I will be able to get back to sleep.


----------



## Lynne G

It is a wonderful Friday.  Absolutely golden sunshine this morning.  And with that clear sky last night, still not seeing 60 degrees on the thermometer.  But the clouds are a coming by lunchtime, and will see mid 80’s degrees in the afternoon.  Yay no rain predicted today.  And yeah, you can tell it’s close to the Summer Solstice.  Around 11 o’clock last night, went to toss some trash out, and it didn’t seem that dark out.  

But as it is a lazy Friday for me, I’m thankful. Older one has to work, but I think he leaves just before lunchtime. On Monday, all will be working. The 8 week Summer camp where little one will be working, starts next week. And I have to tell ya. When the kids were much younger and campers at that camp, those 8 weeks flew by fast. Then we went on vacation, where Universal closed at 6pm. The days when our vacation time was late summer due to school always starting after Labor Day. But now I have adult college kids, and here, the colleges start the third week or last week of August. So, our vacation time has shifted. A short week earlier in August, or a longer one in January. See, most breaks between the Fall and Spring college sessions are generally 3 weeks, from right before Christmas to mid January. Eh, both low crowd times, mostly after the holidays, though we have braved Christmas crowds quite a few years. End of summer I prefer, as first part of January, and over the winter holidays, you never know how hot, or cool feeling it will be. And I like steamy hot. Though a May vacation may happen one of these days, as most colleges end mid May.

Ah, that lazy Friday, and fondly thinking of our past vacations. So nice to have a break in routine once in a while.

And so, with DH once again having to be with his mom, he’s out the door, and kids are still asleep. So quiet house I have. And I’d make a nice cooked breakfast, but little one wants to go out to breakfast. Eh, that will be hours from now. So I’ll stick with me tea, and had bought plain gram crackers. I’ll nibble on those, as just a bit sweet. They, use honey flavoring in those crackers. I’m not a honey tasting fan, but those crackers I like to eat once in awhile. And yeah the time of year they are on sale. See, they are the cracker in a s’more. Ah, I like the summertime.

Hope Charade got back to sleep. And yay, a MonyK sighting. Sounds like you have been busy, and nice for lake time, and nice to travel for 4th of July. Vegas bound family too. Hope all have a great time.

And yeah,I went to grad school in Boston, my work paid for me to get a masters degree, so they sent me to a Boston college. Where I roomed with a Boston bred coworker. Was, quite the long time ago now, but we still keep in touch, as she still works in Boston. It was so far back, before kids were born, with a military ticket, you can jump on whatever flight you can catch, regardless of which ticketed flight you had. DH had come up right before I was done, and took all but the little bit I still needed. Got to the airport quick, and checked in. Lady said there was a flight taking off soon, so I can get you on it, run and they’ll let you on. Well. I did. And I think it has been the only time I have flown on the second floor of a plane. See back then, my city airport did not have many flights to Europe. Hence, oddly, the plane was going to Germany, but first stopping at my city’s airport. Am thankful, as while we have not been over the pond for years now, my city airport has attracted enough European business, we have had a separate international part of the airport for quite the time now.

Ah the talk of travel. May see what the travel channel has on. The happy time and day when I control the biggest tv we have. Yeah, I could use my iPad, but nice to see a much bigger screen. And since house feels a bit cool, yes, shorts are on, and throw laying across my legs.

As babbling enough about travel and places to visit, I need at least a refill of tea.

That’s it homies.  From a happily lazy starting homie, a fabulous Friday to you all.


----------



## schumigirl

Did go out nice and early this morning, beach and promenade were fairly quiet which was nice and as the tide was so far in, not many dog walkers along there this morning.

Weather has changed slightly since we took these, much cloudier now and feeling cooler, but we did 5 miles instead of 7 today. 


















Had lunch, and now trying to decide whether to wander out somewhere this afternoon or not to bother. We don`t really need anything today........

Time for a cuppa then I think and some baking I did when we came back this morning.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Yes, we both need to take advantage of the nicer weather when it appears.....glad your shots went well, always good to tick that box and have no bad side effects.
> 
> Strawberry lemonade was lush!!! As was the chicken thanks.......full up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I think  they will Lori.....we like similar things, so I`ve based choices on what we would like.......
> 
> Lovely sounding donuts!! And nice dinner too, although can I miss out the rice.....lol......
> 
> I have a husband who could clear out your spice cabinet.......honestly, drives me nuts and I have no clue why he does it. I have everything in a certain place and in order, so I know where everything is and there is a section for oils and balsamic vinegars.....he moves them around and says he thought I`d like it. Er, no.....funny, he never does it with any other cabinet!  I can send him over if need be........lol.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, dinner was super spicy and delicious. And very filling, sitting watching one of the football games rather unusually.
> 
> Going round to our friends home tomorrow night. He just popped round to check on my foot and asked if we`d like to go round and watch the Scotland - England game tomorrow evening. With some English there and some Scottish, it`ll be fun!!! Our friend is Scottish too, and actually grew up about 20 minutes from where I lived......and we`re the exact same age, only separated by two weeks. Funny how we ended up in the same place. So looking forward to that, it`ll be a fun night.
> 
> Time to empty the dishwasher and make up a strawberry lemonade........


I also tackled my gift wrapping closet yesterday too....I guess it's time to Purge!!



Lynne G said:


> Yay, little one wants to come for the full weekend I am there, so may save my one other ticket from bogo to go to HHN with her.  So, we will be looking for a group to visit with that Thursday thru Saturday.  So will be keeping an eye out for any offers to join private RIP as time goes on.
> 
> Sp nice weather made up bacon and cheese burgers on the grill, with grilling some green peppers and tomatoes. Yum! Dinner served. Oh and kids put mac and cheese bites in the oven. Will see how they taste when done cooking.
> 
> And a wahoo, as was going to take off tomorrow, now a holiday, so bonus 3 day weekend. Woot! Turned off alarm. May still be up early, but no way will I be moving fast.
> 
> Hope all have that quite lovely evening.  And no warning as to sleep, as another wahoo, sleep well, tomorrow is Friday!


Oh, fun!  So nice DD will join you!



Monykalyn said:


> Quick "hi". If you are on Instagram I posted some lake pics. Home for this weekend, back the weekend of fourth of July. Then leave on the 10th of July for a week in Las Vegas.
> And car rental prices ack! only wanted a couple days-ended up being cheaper to add a day after an offer from Alamo when factoring in wait time and cost from airport for private transport to hotel. Splurged and booked loungers for pool day after we get in too-will have time to waste while waiting to check into condo.
> Glad I have a kid in Orlando now and can commandeer her car!
> 
> Super hot/humid/dry currently. Watering deck plants 2 x day. putting ice in chickens water. And the 2 stubborn broody's who insist on sitting on top of each other have to be pulled out several times a day to make sure they eat and drink.
> 
> Hope all are doing ok! Waiting to see if HHN tix for multi-days comes back!


Vegas is always a fun time!  Any special plans?  Staying on the strip?



schumigirl said:


> LG......nice your daughter is joining you for part of your trip in September.
> 
> 
> 
> Charade......I like your style with the Boston visit.......it` such a historic place to visit, and absolutely on our bucket list........especially with Maria (worfiedoodles) living there.....and extra excuse to visit, but it looks beautiful, and everyone says it`s so easy to navigate.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Monyk....sounds like a lovely trip to the lake, and yes, rental car prices are very odd right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a little cooler last night, around 60F during the night and a little cloudy this morning, so will be pleasant to walk in later before the rain arrives.
> 
> I think although our friends house is walkable to tonight, if the rain is as heavy as forecast, Kyle will drive us there as they are coming too, all the kids are going to be there, so it`ll be a nice mix of ages, and as he doesn`t drink, he`s the perfect driver to have in the house. Might not make our walk Saturday though
> 
> And another night out next Thursday for the steakhouse......managed to get us booked close-ish together, hopefully in another month the limits to the amount of people/households will be lifted and we can go out to dinner with more than a coupls of others from a different household.
> 
> Time for a cuppa, still a while to go for breakfast.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday ​


Fun plans for a Friday night, yay!!!



Lynne G said:


> It is a wonderful Friday.  Absolutely golden sunshine this morning.  And with that clear sky last night, still not seeing 60 degrees on the thermometer.  But the clouds are a coming by lunchtime, and will see mid 80’s degrees in the afternoon.  Yay no rain predicted today.  And yeah, you can tell it’s close to the Summer Solstice.  Around 11 o’clock last night, went to toss some trash out, and it didn’t seem that dark out.
> 
> But as it is a lazy Friday for me, I’m thankful. Older one has to work, but I think he leaves just before lunchtime. On Monday, all will be working. The 8 week Summer camp where little one will be working, starts next week. And I have to tell ya. When the kids were much younger and campers at that camp, those 8 weeks flew by fast. Then we went on vacation, where Universal closed at 6pm. The days when our vacation time was late summer due to school always starting after Labor Day. But now I have adult college kids, and here, the colleges start the third week or last week of August. So, our vacation time has shifted. A short week earlier in August, or a longer one in January. See, most breaks between the Fall and Spring college sessions are generally 3 weeks, from right before Christmas to mid January. Eh, both low crowd times, mostly after the holidays, though we have braved Christmas crowds quite a few years. End of summer I prefer, as first part of January, and over the winter holidays, you never know how hot, or cool feeling it will be. And I like steamy hot. Though a May vacation may happen one of these days, as most colleges end mid May.
> 
> Ah, that lazy Friday, and fondly thinking of our past vacations. So nice to have a break in routine once in a while.
> 
> And so, with DH once again having to be with his mom, he’s out the door, and kids are still asleep. So quiet house I have. And I’d make a nice cooked breakfast, but little one wants to go out to breakfast. Eh, that will be hours from now. So I’ll stick with me tea, and had bought plain gram crackers. I’ll nibble on those, as just a bit sweet. They, use honey flavoring in those crackers. I’m not a honey tasting fan, but those crackers I like to eat once in awhile. And yeah the time of year they are on sale. See, they are the cracker in a s’more. Ah, I like the summertime.
> 
> Hope Charade got back to sleep. And yay, a MonyK sighting. Sounds like you have been busy, and nice for lake time, and nice to travel for 4th of July. Vegas bound family too. Hope all have a great time.
> 
> And yeah,I went to grad school in Boston, my work paid for me to get a masters degree, so they sent me to a Boston college. Where I roomed with a Boston bred coworker. Was, quite the long time ago now, but we still keep in touch, as she still works in Boston. It was so far back, before kids were born, with a military ticket, you can jump on whatever flight you can catch, regardless of which ticketed flight you had. DH had come up right before I was done, and took all but the little bit I still needed. Got to the airport quick, and checked in. Lady said there was a flight taking off soon, so I can get you on it, run and they’ll let you on. Well. I did. And I think it has been the only time I have flown on the second floor of a plane. See back then, my city airport did not have many flights to Europe. Hence, oddly, the plane was going to Germany, but first stopping at my city’s airport. Am thankful, as while we have not been over the pond for years now, my city airport has attracted enough European business, we have had a separate international part of the airport for quite the time now.
> 
> Ah the talk of travel. May see what the travel channel has on. The happy time and day when I control the biggest tv we have. Yeah, I could use my iPad, but nice to see a much bigger screen. And since house feels a bit cool, yes, shorts are on, and throw laying across my legs.
> 
> As babbling enough about travel and places to visit, I need at least a refill of tea.
> 
> That’s it homies.  From a happily lazy starting homie, a fabulous Friday to you all.


Love reminiscing about past trips...
And now I'm thinking of Boston as a destination, lol!!





DH and I went out last night, which is rare for a week night.  We went to a nearby bar to watch the Milwaukee Bucks play the NY Nets.  We Won!  This now forces a 7th game, in NYC.  It's gonna be a close game I predict!  
DD headed downtown with friends to be a part of the frenzy in the "deer district".  The entire area around the Fiserv Forum (where the Milwaukee Bucks play), is full of huge bars and restaurants.  And now capacity is at  100%....so everybody and their cousin decided to join in the fun!!





Thinking about making another Tiktok recipe for supper tonight.  I've actually gotten some decent meal ideas off of Tiktok!
Thatmidwesternmom has a unique pizza burger recipe.  I think I'll give it a try!


We got a tiny bit of rain yesterday, but not near enough.  Next chance of rain is on Father's Day.  In-laws are hosting, and I'm guessing grilling out is the plan.  Hopefully any rain doesn't mess with that.

Going for my second cup of coffee, and then run a couple of errands.  Happy Friday!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning again. I finally got back to sleep and slept until 10:30. I was so dead to the world that I didn't hear dh get up and leave the house. Now I need to get up, do my shopping, then come home and start cleaning the house. I know if i don't clean before i leave it won't get done while I am gone.



Lynne G said:


> I went to grad school in Boston, my work paid for me to get a masters degree, so they sent me to a Boston college.


How bad are Boston winters? I've been asked if I would go on my birthday, but I don't think I want to be in Boston in December. 



J'aime Paris said:


> I also tackled my gift wrapping closet yesterday too....I guess it's time to Purge!!


You have a whole gift wrapping closet? I'm impressed. I used to love buying Christmas paper when it went on sale after Christmas, but it kind of got out of hand. I finally had to stop buying until I used up what I already had. 

Time for either a late breakfast or early lunch.


----------



## Lynne G

I guess another Boston area homie can say, but the winter I was there, was very snowy and cold, Charade. But if you go the beginning of December, there may not be as much snow, and surely the holiday decorations would be all over town.  

Ah, pancakes, eggs (for me) and bacon, nice brunch out. Not as the place we first went to, as way too crowded for us. But other place we knew would not be busy, and it was not. Almost as good pancakes. I like them as that place puts a bit of vanilla flavor in their pancakes. But both places have fluffy pancakes, and we have some left over, so later pancakes? Maybe. Made some lemonade, as getting warm and sticky out, Had to run older one his phone. Apparently, the phone number I did not know, was him asking to drop it off to him. And when DH had got to his mom’s, called me to say he must have forgot a bag he wanted to bring. On way to older one’s work, DH said he did take the bag ge was looking for. Men. Forgetful day for both my guys.

And so, it’s a few hours of little one and me.  Well, little one playing with her online friends. Either way, a peaceful afternoon, with some cool drink.  Life is good.


----------



## Robo56

Good Friday evening Sans family 



macraven said:


> hope no rain for either of th



Yep...,,we are keeping fingers and toes crossed. 




Lynne G said:


> Yay, news of a closer and closer wedding coming up and July trip with grandson. Good to hear all doing good, Robo. Yep, hotel booked and flights too. She’s a lucky kid. Could not pass up using my in the Spring renewed AP.



Yes, wedding week from day tomorrow. All is falling into place. Seems like only yesterday I was rocking her In my arms. Now she is getting married. 

Glad to hear you are getting good use of the AP. Universal is kind of addictive..LOL.....A good addiction to have.




schumigirl said:


> I`m only a little nervous they`ll like the places I`ve chosen for them...I`m sure they will and I know they`ll love RPR. But, when someone puts their trip in your hands........eeekk!!!! No pressure......lol.....



They will enjoy all your planning. 




Lynne G said:


> The Potter store was really cool. Both of us got t shirts.



The store looks awesome. Thanks for sharing the pictures.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> So I'm hoping that our restrictions continue to ease, so that we can gather like we want to...as well as, I would LOVE to gift him a Nascar weekend trip! But for that to happen, travel restrictions will need to ease...and we have not heard of any plans from our federal government on that. So we will wait and see.



Hope you are able to get a trip planned. 




Charade67 said:


> Great news from B & dh's university. For the first time in over a year they have reported zero Covid cases on campus. Of course almost all of the students have left for the summer, but they still have some faculty and staff working. Hopefully the numbers will stay very low when the students return in the fall.



Great news.




tink1957 said:


> I'm on day 6 of 7 in a row at work...can't wait until Monday. At least I have our trip to look forward to ...only 98 days to go!



Yeah to the double digit countdown. It will be here before you know it.




mckennarose said:


> I'm happy to say I LOVED Uni, and rode Hagrid's.... front seat, up on the bike. Holy-moly is that intense! We had a wonderful trip.



So glad to hear your had a great time on your vacation. Hagrid’s Motorbike coaster is wicked and fun.




keishashadow said:


> Dr appt didn’t go as planned yesterday. Now wearing a different brace with the boot & on steroids. Told to expect said boot being my best friend for another 1 - 2 months. Stick a fork into me, i am over-done.



Hope the foot heals up with the new brace and steroids. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Forgot to add my favorite picture from the weekend. She was painting had one rubber boot on . I found those little rubber boots in the camper and they fit her perfectly. I bought those for probably both the boys to use. She just loved them lol. Little stinker and her fascination with shoes and boots



Cute pictures. She is adorable.




Charade67 said:


> Today is my mom's 88th birthday.



Happy birthday to your mom 







schumigirl said:


> Weather has changed slightly since we took these, much cloudier now and feeling cooler, but we did 5 miles instead of 7 today.



Nice beach pictures. Five miles is impressive. Love the memes.


 I saw this a while ago and I loved it......LOL....I have been going to the gym just in case....LOL




Looks like everyone has been busy on the boards. 

We have been roasting here for the past couple of days. We had 3 cooler days this past week then summer came full force in the mid 90’s. Can’t complain much though as we have had an unusual cool start to June comparably to years past. 

Helping granddaughter with a few odds and ends for the wedding. We are all excited for their special day. Praying for a nice mild sunny day. Their wedding is outdoors and the reception is inside. 

 l watched my great-nephew today. He is going to be 20 months old the end of the month. He is the sweetest little fella. I do enjoy spending time with him. He likes doing his animal puzzle. Every time he gets to the skunk he laughs and says “skunk”. He is a joy to watch.

Son came by today to disconnect gas tank from grill for me and load it into SUV. I need to have it filled tomorrow for cookout for Father’s Day. I asked hubby what he wanted and he said burgers and hot dogs. So will make up some sides and a pineapple upside down cake. Looking forward to celebrating the dads on a Sunday. 

Sounds like everyone is getting excited for HHN. You can tell by the fact that the hotels are filling up that it’s going to be busy. Let the Horror begin. Hope this year is awesome. 

Have a great Friday evening everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, I hope to see ya at the end of September.  Hehe, I guess I’d better walk some more.  Will cross fingers and ties that weather is beautiful for the wedding day.  Wedding wishes mummy dust sent.  And grilling for Father’s Day is certainly a good dinner choice.  DH will have to go to his mom’s on Sunday, so we will celebrate on Monday.  He’s not one who wants anything.  Steaks on the grill if the weather holds this Sunday.  

And so, that relaxing Friday night. Kids were hungry, so a Wawa run was done. Apparently, the chicken stir fry dinner was not filling around 5 for the 3 of us, and left over for 7:45 pm arriving older one. They just got back and said it was bonkers busy. Yeah, the Friday late night munchies. I’m sticking with my tea. Started a puzzle, as finally had finished the very hard to do SW puzzle. I need to ask older one if he wants me to glue it together, and he gets a picture. If not, will break it up and give away. I tend to not like doing a puzzle twice. This puzzle is a nice sea side evening picture. Ahh, shades of oranges and blues. Still haven’t found all the end pieces, but will start on the one building, I’ll find the missing end pieces soon enough.

Peace may all find tonight.  And sending some healing mummy dust wishes to Keisha.  Hope your foot is feeling better.  After all, Jack will be at HHN. Hope to see ya too, at end of September.


----------



## keishashadow

Friday night check in 


schumigirl said:


> Have to admit when I showed them to Tom he was surprised I had chosen them, I told him you wore them and swore by them.....so that was ok then if Janet approves.......lol......they were supposed to arrive 3 days ago, but company emailed to say no deliveries so far. Terra something or other was the name, I did like the Venice but they were completely out of stock, but will try them and see how I go on with them.



Lol, well, in truth they are function over form.  My feet thank me every time I do wear them in 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> We went and received our second shots yesterday. It's been a long wait for us, but we finally have ours done.


good for you!  Hopefully, the arm will clear up



J'aime Paris said:


> Yes, the students get fitted for the scrubs. They want them to have a professional appearance, and not fit like paper bag


Who knew?  Sounds like a fancy school 


schumigirl said:


> Going round to our friends home tomorrow night. He just popped round to check on my foot and asked if we`d like to go round and watch the Scotland - England game tomorrow evening. With some English there and some Scottish, it`ll be fun!!!


Oh, IDK, i’ve Seen some soccer fan skirmishes in the stands that curled my hair JK. You’ll have a great time


Lynne G said:


> Yay, little one wants to come for the full weekend I am there,






Monykalyn said:


> Waiting to see if HHN tix for multi-days comes back!


Answer to that is the new, best kept secret.



schumigirl said:


> And another night out next Thursday for the steakhouse......managed to get us booked close-ish together, hopefully in another month the limits to the amount of people/households will be lifted and we can go out to dinner with more than a coupls of others from a different household.


Moving forward!


Lynne G said:


> I went to grad school in Boston, my work paid for me to get a masters degree, so they sent me to a Boston college


We’ll add you to the list of ‘masters’ here, lots of s


Robo56 said:


> Yes, wedding week from day tomorrow. All is falling into place. Seems like only yesterday I was rocking her In my arms. Now she is getting married.



Aw, that’s lovely to read.  


Robo56 said:


> Hope the foot heals up with the new brace and steroids.


Had 2nd assessment at PT today, range of motion is coming back nicely.  Glad i kept up the exercises.  Was told to order 3 more different brace combos today, one i had not supportive enough.  Somewhere in there the therapist will find the right order of usage for my step down now that i’m Starting to transition into one for a few hours a day from the boot.  

I was so excited to be allowed to drive for a mile earlier this week.  Have increased it just a bit each day, everything is holding tight lol. Will call it a win.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Charade67 said:


> Good morning again. I finally got back to sleep and slept until 10:30. I was so dead to the world that I didn't hear dh get up and leave the house. Now I need to get up, do my shopping, then come home and start cleaning the house. I know if i don't clean before i leave it won't get done while I am gone.
> 
> How bad are Boston winters? I've been asked if I would go on my birthday, but I don't think I want to be in Boston in December.
> 
> 
> You have a whole gift wrapping closet? I'm impressed. I used to love buying Christmas paper when it went on sale after Christmas, but it kind of got out of hand. I finally had to stop buying until I used up what I already had.
> 
> Time for either a late breakfast or early lunch.


One of our extra bedrooms is an in-law suite, complete with ensuite bathroom and a walk in closet.  We use the space as a den, instead of a bedroom.  The closet was then dedicated as a gift wrap (and all those accessories) type space.




Lynne G said:


> I guess another Boston area homie can say, but the winter I was there, was very snowy and cold, Charade. But if you go the beginning of December, there may not be as much snow, and surely the holiday decorations would be all over town.
> 
> Ah, pancakes, eggs (for me) and bacon, nice brunch out. Not as the place we first went to, as way too crowded for us. But other place we knew would not be busy, and it was not. Almost as good pancakes. I like them as that place puts a bit of vanilla flavor in their pancakes. But both places have fluffy pancakes, and we have some left over, so later pancakes? Maybe. Made some lemonade, as getting warm and sticky out, Had to run older one his phone. Apparently, the phone number I did not know, was him asking to drop it off to him. And when DH had got to his mom’s, called me to say he must have forgot a bag he wanted to bring. On way to older one’s work, DH said he did take the bag ge was looking for. Men. Forgetful day for both my guys.
> 
> And so, it’s a few hours of little one and me.  Well, little one playing with her online friends. Either way, a peaceful afternoon, with some cool drink.  Life is good.


Brunch is my favorite meal!



Robo56 said:


> Good Friday evening Sans family
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...,,we are keeping fingers and toes crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, wedding week from day tomorrow. All is falling into place. Seems like only yesterday I was rocking her In my arms. Now she is getting married.
> 
> Glad to hear you are getting good use of the AP. Universal is kind of addictive..LOL.....A good addiction to have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will enjoy all your planning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The store looks awesome. Thanks for sharing the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are able to get a trip planned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah to the double digit countdown. It will be here before you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad to hear your had a great time on your vacation. Hagrid’s Motorbike coaster is wicked and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the foot heals up with the new brace and steroids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute pictures. She is adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to your mom
> 
> View attachment 583122
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice beach pictures. Five miles is impressive. Love the memes.
> 
> 
> I saw this a while ago and I loved it......LOL....I have been going to the gym just in case....LOL
> 
> View attachment 583123
> 
> 
> Looks like everyone has been busy on the boards.
> 
> We have been roasting here for the past couple of days. We had 3 cooler days this past week then summer came full force in the mid 90’s. Can’t complain much though as we have had an unusual cool start to June comparably to years past.
> 
> Helping granddaughter with a few odds and ends for the wedding. We are all excited for their special day. Praying for a nice mild sunny day. Their wedding is outdoors and the reception is inside.
> 
> l watched my great-nephew today. He is going to be 20 months old the end of the month. He is the sweetest little fella. I do enjoy spending time with him. He likes doing his animal puzzle. Every time he gets to the skunk he laughs and says “skunk”. He is a joy to watch.
> 
> Son came by today to disconnect gas tank from grill for me and load it into SUV. I need to have it filled tomorrow for cookout for Father’s Day. I asked hubby what he wanted and he said burgers and hot dogs. So will make up some sides and a pineapple upside down cake. Looking forward to celebrating the dads on a Sunday.
> 
> Sounds like everyone is getting excited for HHN. You can tell by the fact that the hotels are filling up that it’s going to be busy. Let the Horror begin. Hope this year is awesome.
> 
> Have a great Friday evening everyone.


Wow, the big day is almost here!!  Your excitement is palpable!  I hope your granddaughter has the absolute best day possible.....please share some photos of the day!

20 months is such a fun age!  Nice you get to spend time with your little buddy!



Lynne G said:


> Robo, I hope to see ya at the end of September.  Hehe, I guess I’d better walk some more.  Will cross fingers and ties that weather is beautiful for the wedding day.  Wedding wishes mummy dust sent.  And grilling for Father’s Day is certainly a good dinner choice.  DH will have to go to his mom’s on Sunday, so we will celebrate on Monday.  He’s not one who wants anything.  Steaks on the grill if the weather holds this Sunday.
> 
> And so, that relaxing Friday night. Kids were hungry, so a Wawa run was done. Apparently, the chicken stir fry dinner was not filling around 5 for the 3 of us, and left over for 7:45 pm arriving older one. They just got back and said it was bonkers busy. Yeah, the Friday late night munchies. I’m sticking with my tea. Started a puzzle, as finally had finished the very hard to do SW puzzle. I need to ask older one if he wants me to glue it together, and he gets a picture. If not, will break it up and give away. I tend to not like doing a puzzle twice. This puzzle is a nice sea side evening picture. Ahh, shades of oranges and blues. Still haven’t found all the end pieces, but will start on the one building, I’ll find the missing end pieces soon enough.
> 
> Peace may all find tonight.  And sending some healing mummy dust wishes to Keisha.  Hope your foot is feeling better.  After all, Jack will be at HHN. Hope to see ya too, at end of September.


I've never been to a Wawa.  We don't have any in WI....but their reputation is legendary, lol!





Quiet Friday evening.  I have a glass of wine.  Ignoring the TV, but may watch some Netflix in a bit.
DH is going golfing early tomorrow morning about an hour away.  He's already watching TV in bed and will surely be asleep within the hour.

We will be seeing DH's grandma....She will be at DH parents house for Father's Day.  DH is very excited to see his beloved grandma!!  Best 'gift' he could get
She's such an awesome lady, and we cherish any amount of days we have left with her!  (She's a spunky one at 94, but nobody lives forever)


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, they are cute at 20 months old, Robo.  Soon I will have another great niece or nephew. Niece is more than ready to have her third child born. And a ooh, she is really hoping to enjoy the July holiday, as all the family to be here.  She’s due 9 days later than the holiday Sunday, so all of us are hoping to see her, and then seeing the new baby on the not as all the family usually get together on the September holiday. And our July holiday family will not only be celebrating the holiday, but three June and one two days before the holiday, birthdays.  And do what my mom asked we do after she was gone.  We could not before, as sadly, she passed away last Spring, and while us siblings got together to say goodbye, we all left after, masked and had stood distant.  So all extended family, including my 3 nieces and nephew, and 5, soon to be 6 total, 3 great nieces and 2 great nephews, will all be enjoy eating ice cream. My mom always enjoyed eating it, so we will be sure to remember her and eat ice cream by all the family this time, not masked and with hugs.  And hoping for a hot and steamy weather this coming holiday.  As would be eating ice cream while relaxing in the pool.  

What a nice sunny day. Going to maybe see rain, as that Southern winds have brought the hot and humid, and yep, those thunderstorms. Phone said extreme weather watch this weekend. I guess so. Summer has returned a day early. 90 degrees is the high temp, and it’s just half after 9 am, and already 73 degrees out. Weather lady on early morning news has said isolated showers later in the day, and clouds to rule the afternoon. But a gloriously yellow sunrise, oh so early now. Took my tea cup and sat on the stoop to enjoy that early, full of light just after sunrise. And I guess around 9 is a good time to have heard my neighbor banging away at something. DH said he’d wait until 11 to not disturb the neighbors. Well, apparently one of our neighbors thought before 9 to bang away. Eh, I think he just wants to relax, before once again going to see his mom.

Hope all are enjoying this glorious sunny Saturday.  But stay cool, wear a hat, drinks to be had, and if outside, that suntan lotion too. Oh and pack an umbrella.  May be that unlucky homie, later today.  As then you win having that isolated rain shower.

it’s a Saturday.  Woot.  

And the last day of Spring for us above the equator. And that means Summer arrives late tomorrow night. Woot! Woot! Woot! Woot! 

Oh, and a good morning to ya too.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all.  Getting ready to tackle a surprising number of ‘clean’ laundry baskets that need sorted.  The mr has spare time on his hands/on a laundry kick. If it’s not nailed down into the washer it goes.  I may hide the tide pods 

charade u r heading south for ur mom soon?  Hope that weather front heading thru doesn’t give u grief.  Same for Mac & Vicki




J'aime Paris said:


> We will be seeing DH's grandma....She will be at DH parents house for Father's Day. DH is very excited to see his beloved grandma!! Best 'gift' he could get
> She's such an awesome lady, and we cherish any amount of days we have left with her! (She's a spunky one at 94, but nobody lives forever)


True but, when it’s all said & done, you can’t ask for more than a family that treasures you





Lynne G said:


> And our July holiday family will not only be celebrating the holiday, but three June and one two days before the holiday, birthdays. And do what my mom asked we do after she was gone. We could not before, as sadly, she passed away last Spring, and while us siblings got together to say goodbye, we all left after, masked and had stood distant.


Big, fat 4th of July celebrations are the best!  Weekend ones are icing on the cake.  Being able to gather again with family & friends after such a long, dark period is a blessing


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> Friday night check in
> 
> 
> Lol, well, in truth they are function over form.  My feet thank me every time I do wear them in
> 
> 
> good for you!  Hopefully, the arm will clear up
> 
> 
> Who knew?  Sounds like a fancy school
> 
> Oh, IDK, i’ve Seen some soccer fan skirmishes in the stands that curled my hair JK. You’ll have a great time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer to that is the new, best kept secret.
> 
> 
> Moving forward!
> 
> We’ll add you to the list of ‘masters’ here, lots of s
> 
> 
> Aw, that’s lovely to read.
> 
> Had 2nd assessment at PT today, range of motion is coming back nicely.  Glad i kept up the exercises.  Was told to order 3 more different brace combos today, one i had not supportive enough.  Somewhere in there the therapist will find the right order of usage for my step down now that i’m Starting to transition into one for a few hours a day from the boot.
> 
> I was so excited to be allowed to drive for a mile earlier this week.  Have increased it just a bit each day, everything is holding tight lol. Will call it a win.


Glad PT is going well for you.  Yes, doing the exercises is very important




Lynne G said:


> Aww, they are cute at 20 months old, Robo.  Soon I will have another great niece or nephew. Niece is more than ready to have her third child born. And a ooh, she is really hoping to enjoy the July holiday, as all the family to be here.  She’s due 9 days later than the holiday Sunday, so all of us are hoping to see her, and then seeing the new baby on the not as all the family usually get together on the September holiday. And our July holiday family will not only be celebrating the holiday, but three June and one two days before the holiday, birthdays.  And do what my mom asked we do after she was gone.  We could not before, as sadly, she passed away last Spring, and while us siblings got together to say goodbye, we all left after, masked and had stood distant.  So all extended family, including my 3 nieces and nephew, and 5, soon to be 6 total, 3 great nieces and 2 great nephews, will all be enjoy eating ice cream. My mom always enjoyed eating it, so we will be sure to remember her and eat ice cream by all the family this time, not masked and with hugs.  And hoping for a hot and steamy weather this coming holiday.  As would be eating ice cream while relaxing in the pool.
> 
> What a nice sunny day. Going to maybe see rain, as that Southern winds have brought the hot and humid, and yep, those thunderstorms. Phone said extreme weather watch this weekend. I guess so. Summer has returned a day early. 90 degrees is the high temp, and it’s just half after 9 am, and already 73 degrees out. Weather lady on early morning news has said isolated showers later in the day, and clouds to rule the afternoon. But a gloriously yellow sunrise, oh so early now. Took my tea cup and sat on the stoop to enjoy that early, full of light just after sunrise. And I guess around 9 is a good time to have heard my neighbor banging away at something. DH said he’d wait until 11 to not disturb the neighbors. Well, apparently one of our neighbors thought before 9 to bang away. Eh, I think he just wants to relax, before once again going to see his mom.
> 
> Hope all are enjoying this glorious sunny Saturday.  But stay cool, wear a hat, drinks to be had, and if outside, that suntan lotion too. Oh and pack an umbrella.  May be that unlucky homie, later today.  As then you win having that isolated rain shower.
> 
> it’s a Saturday.  Woot.
> 
> And the last day of Spring for us above the equator. And that means Summer arrives late tomorrow night. Woot! Woot! Woot! Woot!
> 
> Oh, and a good morning to ya too.


I have a love/hate relationship with the 1st day of summer.  I Love that we get the most sunlight of the entire year!!  I also get quite bummed that each day after that we lose daylight as we head back to winter.



keishashadow said:


> Morning all.  Getting ready to tackle a surprising number of ‘clean’ laundry baskets that need sorted.  The mr has spare time on his hands/on a laundry kick. If it’s not nailed down into the washer it goes.  I may hide the tide pods
> 
> charade u r heading south for ur mom soon?  Hope that weather front heading thru doesn’t give u grief.  Same for Mac & Vicki
> 
> 
> 
> True but, when it’s all said & done, you can’t ask for more than a family that treasures you
> Big, fat 4th of July celebrations are the best!  Weekend ones are icing on the cake.  Being able to gather again with family & friends after such a long, dark period is a blessing


Wait, guys know how to do laundry??  LOL!!
DH had his mom do his laundry until we were married.  And he wasn't living at home....
DH has many wonderful qualities, but laundry duty isn't one of them.





Two tiramisu desserts are complete and in the fridge until tomorrow when we head to the in-laws.  I also boiled eggs today, and will make the filling for deviled eggs in the morning.  Bringing 2 dozen of those along as well.

No matter how you celebrate, have a wonderful Father's Day tomorrow!!!


----------



## mckennarose

Charade67 said:


> Good to see you again. Hope you can get back more often.





macraven said:


> A shout out to Mrose that she is back with us!





keishashadow said:


> MKrose - welcome home. Glad to hear you were able to work a trip in this summer. Had been some time for you.


Thanks all, for the nice wishes!  I am chomping at the bit to share some good things that have been happening here over the past few months, but I can't right now.  I hope you can understand.  This forum, while helpful, is open to anyone to view.  So even if we post something helpful, it can be taken the wrong way by people looking for the "wrong".  

I'm still laying low, but very interested in what my homies are up to.  Hope you all are well!  
Our trip last month was very much last minute, not knowing who would come with us or how to plan accordingly.  We did Uni and Disney and it was a blast!  I saw the new dates for the Disney Halloween parties, but I don't think we will do it.  We'll see, and it may be last minute planning like this last trip.

Looking forward to Father's Day tomorrow!  I bought hubby the Hooten Young American Whiskey that we tried in Wine Bar George a few weeks ago!  I'm not a whiskey person, but the story behind the guys who make it, along with being a proud daughter of a US Army Vet, Korea, I really appreciate what they've done.  I'm excited for hubby to open it!
Be well, Be safe!
M


----------



## macraven

I’ll load up our bus and we all will join in for whiskey sips at Mrose’s house tomorrow!


----------



## keishashadow

MKrose - never heard of that brew, interesting.  u are lucky to be able to pull a relatively last minute trip together at WDW, park reservations can be a real bear.  Seems to be lessening up a bit now.  Would like to think that will soon be a thing of th past once the college program kids return to flush out the staffing requirements.  



macraven said:


> I’ll load up our bus and we all will join in for whiskey sips at Mrose’s house tomorrow!


i let Dave know his driving skills are required  for a road trippee.  Will keep him out of ‘my’ laundry room.

The ceramic fire pit I ordered him for Father’s Day finally came into stock for pickup today, Home Depot a good 40 miles RT away.   Decided to turn it into date night. Other than the wake for my BiL, the first time we’ve dined in anywhere at home since the pandemic began!

had a lovely meal at Texas Roadhouse, then stopped nearby to pick up the huge box from Home Depot.  I remember date nights

Decided to Let him open it up early once he lugged it to our back deck.  Nice to see it so nicely wrapped up in layers of bubble wrap & cardboard inserts. 

Too bad it was in a multiple pieces, looked like something out of an ancient excavation site   Looks like another drive tomorrow to try to rectify that.  may just pick a different sort of one, worried it might just be too fragile.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

mckennarose said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I'm still here and doing well.  Sorry for the lack of posting, but there are reasons.  We are doing well, and healthy, thank God!  And have just come back from a Disney/Uni trip.
> 
> I'm happy to say I LOVED Uni, and rode Hagrid's.... front seat, up on the bike.  Holy-moly is that intense!  We had a wonderful trip.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> ((hugs))



Hi Mck!!!  Glad you are well!!


----------



## Charade67

Quick late night check in. I've been trying to finish errands and house cleaning before I head to SC on Monday. I'm not sure hw good my cell reception is where my mother lives. If it isn't good then I may not be able to post much next week. If it is good I might post a lot because I expect to be really bored there. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Wait, guys know how to do laundry?? LOL!!
> DH had his mom do his laundry until we were married. And he wasn't living at home....
> DH has many wonderful qualities, but laundry duty isn't one of them.


My husband does his own laundry. I rarely ever wash his clothes. 



mckennarose said:


> along with being a proud daughter of a US Army Vet, Korea,


My father served in Korea too. The Army is the reason I was born in Alaska. 



macraven said:


> I’ll load up our bus and we all will join in for whiskey sips at Mrose’s house tomorrow!


I can be the designated driver.



keishashadow said:


> The ceramic fire pit I ordered him for Father’s Day finally came into stock for pickup today,


 Dh would be envious, He has been wanting a fire pit ever since we moved into this house. I'm still not convinced we're ready for one. I hope you are able to get a good replacement.

I should get some sleep. It's almost Sunday.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, almost bedtime for me too, Charade.  

Hey, McK, glad to see ya here, happy to hear all is well.  Older one bought a whiskey that a celebrity owns, I think McGregor? Wrestling guy or boxer I think. Too lazy to ask him. 

 Light for tonight?



Well, light show in Potter land.

Have that very good night’s sleep. We get those isolated rain and/or thunderstorms in the overnight. Fine with me. At 9 pm tonight, was still 79 degrees out, and oh so muggy. AC has been running for quite awhile, before taking a break. Nice and not humid inside. Ahhh.

I really do need to get to bed.  Worked on a new puzzle for a few minutes, but eh, will wait for more natural light.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Friday evening Sans family
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...,,we are keeping fingers and toes crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, wedding week from day tomorrow. All is falling into place. Seems like only yesterday I was rocking her In my arms. Now she is getting married.
> 
> Glad to hear you are getting good use of the AP. Universal is kind of addictive..LOL.....A good addiction to have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will enjoy all your planning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The store looks awesome. Thanks for sharing the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are able to get a trip planned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah to the double digit countdown. It will be here before you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad to hear your had a great time on your vacation. Hagrid’s Motorbike coaster is wicked and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the foot heals up with the new brace and steroids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute pictures. She is adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to your mom
> 
> View attachment 583122
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice beach pictures. Five miles is impressive. Love the memes.
> 
> 
> I saw this a while ago and I loved it......LOL....I have been going to the gym just in case....LOL
> 
> View attachment 583123
> 
> 
> Looks like everyone has been busy on the boards.
> 
> We have been roasting here for the past couple of days. We had 3 cooler days this past week then summer came full force in the mid 90’s. Can’t complain much though as we have had an unusual cool start to June comparably to years past.
> 
> Helping granddaughter with a few odds and ends for the wedding. We are all excited for their special day. Praying for a nice mild sunny day. Their wedding is outdoors and the reception is inside.
> 
> l watched my great-nephew today. He is going to be 20 months old the end of the month. He is the sweetest little fella. I do enjoy spending time with him. He likes doing his animal puzzle. Every time he gets to the skunk he laughs and says “skunk”. He is a joy to watch.
> 
> Son came by today to disconnect gas tank from grill for me and load it into SUV. I need to have it filled tomorrow for cookout for Father’s Day. I asked hubby what he wanted and he said burgers and hot dogs. So will make up some sides and a pineapple upside down cake. Looking forward to celebrating the dads on a Sunday.
> 
> Sounds like everyone is getting excited for HHN. You can tell by the fact that the hotels are filling up that it’s going to be busy. Let the Horror begin. Hope this year is awesome.
> 
> Have a great Friday evening everyone.




Less than a week now Robo.......it has come around so quickly and I know how excited you are to see them married. it`ll be a gorgeous ceremony I`m sure. And some baby time too.....can`t get better....

Hope you all have a lovely day today too......





keishashadow said:


> Friday night check in
> 
> 
> Lol, well, in truth they are function over form.  My feet thank me every time I do wear them in
> 
> 
> good for you!  Hopefully, the arm will clear up
> 
> 
> Who knew?  Sounds like a fancy school
> 
> Oh, IDK, i’ve Seen some soccer fan skirmishes in the stands that curled my hair JK. You’ll have a great time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer to that is the new, best kept secret.
> 
> 
> Moving forward!
> 
> We’ll add you to the list of ‘masters’ here, lots of s
> 
> 
> Aw, that’s lovely to read.
> 
> Had 2nd assessment at PT today, range of motion is coming back nicely.  Glad i kept up the exercises.  Was told to order 3 more different brace combos today, one i had not supportive enough.  Somewhere in there the therapist will find the right order of usage for my step down now that i’m Starting to transition into one for a few hours a day from the boot.
> 
> I was so excited to be allowed to drive for a mile earlier this week.  Have increased it just a bit each day, everything is holding tight lol. Will call it a win.



Oh yes, Scotland/England have had some skirmishes over the years......some fun, some not so fun......but it was a lovely atmosphere on Friday night.....although i booed when Beckham appeared on the screen.......had no clue the guy two along from me had Beckham on his England shirt.....oops.....he did see the funny side!

That is good news on the foot improving, and getting to drive....oh yes.....it`s like getting your freedom back!




J'aime Paris said:


> Glad PT is going well for you.  Yes, doing the exercises is very important
> 
> 
> 
> I have a love/hate relationship with the 1st day of summer.  I Love that we get the most sunlight of the entire year!!  I also get quite bummed that each day after that we lose daylight as we head back to winter.
> 
> 
> Wait, guys know how to do laundry??  LOL!!
> DH had his mom do his laundry until we were married.  And he wasn't living at home....
> DH has many wonderful qualities, but laundry duty isn't one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two tiramisu desserts are complete and in the fridge until tomorrow when we head to the in-laws.  I also boiled eggs today, and will make the filling for deviled eggs in the morning.  Bringing 2 dozen of those along as well.
> 
> No matter how you celebrate, have a wonderful Father's Day tomorrow!!!
> View attachment 583369



Sounds a lovely day for you too Lori.......yes, longest day is a mixed gift......I love the longer days, but having an amateur astronomer around......they love the dark nights.

Have a wonderful day at your in laws.......




mckennarose said:


> Thanks all, for the nice wishes!  I am chomping at the bit to share some good things that have been happening here over the past few months, but I can't right now.  I hope you can understand.  This forum, while helpful, is open to anyone to view.  So even if we post something helpful, it can be taken the wrong way by people looking for the "wrong".
> 
> I'm still laying low, but very interested in what my homies are up to.  Hope you all are well!
> Our trip last month was very much last minute, not knowing who would come with us or how to plan accordingly.  We did Uni and Disney and it was a blast!  I saw the new dates for the Disney Halloween parties, but I don't think we will do it.  We'll see, and it may be last minute planning like this last trip.
> 
> Looking forward to Father's Day tomorrow!  I bought hubby the Hooten Young American Whiskey that we tried in Wine Bar George a few weeks ago!  I'm not a whiskey person, but the story behind the guys who make it, along with being a proud daughter of a US Army Vet, Korea, I really appreciate what they've done.  I'm excited for hubby to open it!
> Be well, Be safe!
> M



Yes, sadly there are pathetic little people who do seem to thrive on being a troll on forums. How sad that there are still people like that around.....I hope you get to share your happy news soon. Some of us here found the ignore button works wonders.....but you still have to question anyone and their mind set who goes out of their way to try and upset the applecart. You wonder why people bother.....It`s laughable really, but sounds like you are being careful. All good wishes to you mrose........

And again, hope you have a wonderful Father`s Day.........





keishashadow said:


> MKrose - never heard of that brew, interesting.  u are lucky to be able to pull a relatively last minute trip together at WDW, park reservations can be a real bear.  Seems to be lessening up a bit now.  Would like to think that will soon be a thing of th past once the college program kids return to flush out the staffing requirements.
> 
> 
> i let Dave know his driving skills are required  for a road trippee.  Will keep him out of ‘my’ laundry room.
> 
> The ceramic fire pit I ordered him for Father’s Day finally came into stock for pickup today, Home Depot a good 40 miles RT away.   Decided to turn it into date night. Other than the wake for my BiL, the first time we’ve dined in anywhere at home since the pandemic began!
> 
> had a lovely meal at Texas Roadhouse, then stopped nearby to pick up the huge box from Home Depot.  I remember date nights
> 
> Decided to Let him open it up early once he lugged it to our back deck.  Nice to see it so nicely wrapped up in layers of bubble wrap & cardboard inserts.
> 
> Too bad it was in a multiple pieces, looked like something out of an ancient excavation site   Looks like another drive tomorrow to try to rectify that.  may just pick a different sort of one, worried it might just be too fragile.




Not sure how your mister is going to pick me up........

NIce gift for Father`s Day too, shame it needs replacing......and yes, Date nights......sounds fun!




Charade67 said:


> Quick late night check in. I've been trying to finish errands and house cleaning before I head to SC on Monday. I'm not sure hw good my cell reception is where my mother lives. If it isn't good then I may not be able to post much next week. If it is good I might post a lot because I expect to be really bored there.
> 
> My husband does his own laundry. I rarely ever wash his clothes.
> 
> My father served in Korea too. The Army is the reason I was born in Alaska.
> 
> I can be the designated driver.
> 
> Dh would be envious, He has been wanting a fire pit ever since we moved into this house. I'm still not convinced we're ready for one. I hope you are able to get a good replacement.
> 
> I should get some sleep. It's almost Sunday.



I usually do all our laundry, but I`m here all the time anyway, they can do it of course but we always share the housework anyway, but to be honest I don`t mind laundry and I even don`t mind ironing......if I worked full time I`d certainly expect them all to do their share for sure.

Hope you have a safe journey down to see your mum and hope you get internet. Where my mum is it`s patchy, but the hotel has good internet.





Lovely weekend behind us. Friday night at our friends home was fabulous. And Scotland didn`t get humiliated by England, not that I watched much of it, some of us there just chatted and I was sat with one of my good friends and we had a good catch up. There were around 20 of us, some Scottish, some English and lots of banter, video on my phone of a group of us up singing Sweet Caroline among others and Mexican hats for some reason.......

Slept a little later than usual Saturday as we didn`t get home till around 1.30ish, but still made the hair salon for 10am. Just a cut and blow dry. A couple of our friends popped over last night for a couple of hours just for a catch up, I felt quite rude yawning most of the night, but they left around 11.30.

Lazy day today, French Grand Prix is on, might watch some of that and Father`s Day dinner here is Prime Rib again......it was requested, so he`s got it. But, we have some rain here today, not sure if it`s going to last all day today.....

Bacon on the go today again........



























Have a wonderful Sunday folks ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, that Sunday feeling.  Yep, a good and bad day in weather, being the longest day, and having to start the week day routine tomorrow. Yeah, weekend ends the same night Spring ends.  And Summer has certainly arrived.  Was 90 degrees out yesterday, oh so muggy, and rain on and off from late afternoon until early this morning.  But as any Summer day, another most glorious sunny start.  And at 8 o’clock, it’s already 73 degrees out.  Yep, our Father’s Day will also be steamy, with a 90 degree high.  But Summer is being nice, and while more clouds today, predicted to bring no rain today.  See, Summer’s first full day on Monday, will also be hazy hot and humid, with the heat wave third day at 90 degrees.  But that heat wave is to be ended fast.  Tuesday is predicted to be rainy and 75 the high.  I think little one will be happy, most of the weekdays this week will see highs in the 70’s and low 80’s. Well, but for her first day sweaty and hot.

And so the weather report.  

Glad to hear Schumi had fun with friends last night and this morning too. I hope flights open for you soon. On my local news, city airport was opening flights to some European airports, though no mention of British ones. I hope to see ya in September. Maybe by the end of the Summer, borders will open.

Charade, safe travels tomorrow. I hope your visit with mom goes wonderfully.

And so, our typical Sunday. A happy older one gets a work day break, but for the rest of us, a back to routine ready day. And one we also all get the trash out. I like a Monday trash pickup. Nice to have the weekend to fully fill the trash cans up.

And typical Sunday morning. Sun has been shining, though clouds to start by lunchtime. And tea and remote are in hands, with a quiet house. Peaceful.

And so, peaceful is the perfect description for a Sunday. Thus, Peaceful Sunday homies. And have to say, WOOT! Welcome to Summer for those of us above the equator. Woot!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, and a very happy Father’s Day to all the homie fathers.  


While my dad has been gone for almost 30 years now, I fondly remember him loving to watch on the TV professional golf. All of us were taught to play golf.  So thanks dad.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Glad to hear Schumi had fun with friends last night and this morning too.
> 
> And typical Sunday morning. Sun has been shining, though clouds to start by lunchtime. And tea and remote are in hands, with a quiet house. Peaceful.
> 
> And so, peaceful is the perfect description for a Sunday. Thus, Peaceful Sunday homies. And have to say, WOOT! Welcome to Summer for those of us above the equator. Woot!



Nope, shopping was our fun this morning....last two nights were with friends. 

Glad you`re having such lovely weather and a nice day ahead......



Father`s Day has been a big success so far. I made breakfast and then he got his gifts from Kyle which were much appreciated........Kyle always manages to surprise us with some wonderful gifts we never expect. So Tom is happy. 

Prime Rib is in and will slowly roast away all afternoon......making daupinoise potatoes and some roasted veg.

Lovely lazy Sunday


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday Morning Sans family  




A very happy Father’s Day to all the San’s dad’s and hubby’s. May your day be extra special as your families celebrate you.










Lynne G said:


> Robo, I hope to see ya at the end of September. Hehe, I guess I’d better walk some more. Will cross fingers and ties that weather is beautiful for the wedding day. Wedding wishes mummy dust sent. And grilling for Father’s Day is certainly a good dinner choice. DH will have to go to his mom’s on Sunday, so we will celebrate on Monday. He’s not one who wants anything. Steaks on the grill if the weather holds this Sunday.



Thank you Lynne for the good wedding wishes.




keishashadow said:


> Had 2nd assessment at PT today, range of motion is coming back nicely. Glad i kept up the exercises. Was told to order 3 more different brace combos today, one i had not supportive enough. Somewhere in there the therapist will find the right order of usage for my step down now that i’m Starting to transition into one for a few hours a day from the boot.
> 
> I was so excited to be allowed to drive for a mile earlier this week. Have increased it just a bit each day, everything is holding tight lol. Will call it a win.



Sounds like they have you on the right track. Hope things fall into to place all around and your foot gets back to park shape. There is a clown named Jack calling your name for HHN......LOL....JACK is back.

Feel better soon dear lady.




J'aime Paris said:


> Wow, the big day is almost here!! Your excitement is palpable! I hope your granddaughter has the absolute best day possible.....please share some photos of the day!



Thank you Lori. We are all so excited for them. I will share some photos.




J'aime Paris said:


> We will be seeing DH's grandma....She will be at DH parents house for Father's Day. DH is very excited to see his beloved grandma!! Best 'gift' he could get
> She's such an awesome lady, and we cherish any amount of days we have left with her! (She's a spunky one at 94, but nobody lives forever)



What a wonderful celebration for your hubby and all of you to get to spend time with his grandma. Have a lovely day with the family.





Lynne G said:


> Aww, they are cute at 20 months old, Robo. Soon I will have another great niece or nephew. Niece is more than ready to have her third child born



Congratulations to your niece on the upcoming arrival I Of a new baby. I know you are all excited for her.




Lynne G said:


> And do what my mom asked we do after she was gone. We could not before, as sadly, she passed away last Spring, and while us siblings got together to say goodbye, we all left after, masked and had stood distant. So all extended family, including my 3 nieces and nephew, and 5, soon to be 6 total, 3 great nieces and 2 great nephews, will all be enjoy eating ice cream. My mom always enjoyed eating it, so we will be sure to remember her and eat ice cream by all the family this time, not masked and with hugs. And hoping for a hot and steamy weather this coming holiday. As would be eating ice cream while relaxing in the pool.



It has been a hard year of loss and change for sure Lynne. Having to say goodbye to loved ones in such an isolated way is sad.

It is so nice that you and your family are remembering your mom by celebrating her life together.





keishashadow said:


> Morning all. Getting ready to tackle a surprising number of ‘clean’ laundry baskets that need sorted. The mr has spare time on his hands/on a laundry kick. If it’s not nailed down into the washer it goes. I may hide the tide pods



My hubby does the laundry sometimes too. He mixes bright colors and whites together at times. I have thrown my hands up and given in at this point. I know he is trying to help.




J'aime Paris said:


> Two tiramisu desserts are complete and in the fridge until tomorrow when we head to the in-laws. I also boiled eggs today, and will make the filling for deviled eggs in the morning. Bringing 2 dozen of those along as well.



Tiramisu sounds yummy. I’am sure all will enjoy your delicious dessert.





mckennarose said:


> Thanks all, for the nice wishes! I am chomping at the bit to share some good things that have been happening here over the past few months, but I can't right now. I hope you can understand. This forum, while helpful, is open to anyone to view. So even if we post something helpful, it can be taken the wrong way by people looking for the "wrong".



Congratulations on all the good things happening in your life. 

Sorry you feel you can’t share your good news, but we will celebrate with you that all the good things that are happening for you continue.




mckennarose said:


> Our trip last month was very much last minute, not knowing who would come with us or how to plan accordingly. We did Uni and Disney and it was a blast



Sounds like you had a wonderful time.




mckennarose said:


> Looking forward to Father's Day tomorrow! I bought hubby the Hooten Young American Whiskey that we tried in Wine Bar George a few weeks ago! I'm not a whiskey person, but the story behind the guys who make it, along with being a proud daughter of a US Army Vet, Korea, I really appreciate what they've done. I'm excited for hubby to open it!
> Be well, Be safe!
> M



Sounds like your hubby will be happy with your special gift for him. Thank you to your Dad for his service to his country. Being the proud daughter of a Army Vet is awesome.




keishashadow said:


> had a lovely meal at Texas Roadhouse, then stopped nearby to pick up the huge box from Home Depot. I remember date nights



Texas Roadhouse has the best steaks. Date nights are nice.




keishashadow said:


> Too bad it was in a multiple pieces, looked like something out of an ancient excavation site Looks like another drive tomorrow to try to rectify that. may just pick a different sort of one, worried it might just be too fragile.



Sorry to hear his gift was in pieces, but maybe on the road trip to get another gift for him a stop for another steak will be in order.




Charade67 said:


> Quick late night check in. I've been trying to finish errands and house cleaning before I head to SC on Monday. I'm not sure hw good my cell reception is where my mother lives. If it isn't good then I may not be able to post much next week. If it is good I might post a lot because I expect to be really bored there.



Wishing you good weather and a safe trip to SC.





schumigirl said:


> Less than a week now Robo.......it has come around so quickly and I know how excited you are to see them married. it`ll be a gorgeous ceremony I`m sure. And some baby time too.....can`t get better....
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day today too......



Thank you Carole. We are all so excited for them.




schumigirl said:


> Lazy day today, French Grand Prix is on, might watch some of that and Father`s Day dinner here is Prime Rib again......it was requested, so he`s got it. But, we have some rain here today, not sure if it`s going to last all day today.....



Sounds like you have a wonderful day planned to celebrate Tom for Father’s Day. You always have such nice meals planned and I’am sure you will all make him feel special today.


It’s quiet in the house this morning. Hubby is still sleeping. The sun is shinning and 90 is the predicted high today.

I saw lightening bugs in the back hard yesterday evening for the first time this year. I remember when M was 2 we would catch lightening  bugs and put them in a jar with holes in the lid and grass inside. Then once we had collected a lot of them she would unscrew the lid and let them all fly out at once. My little princess loves bugs.

I asked hubby what he wanted for his Father’s Day meal and he wanted burgers and hot dogs. He really enjoys his hamburgers. So I stopped by the butcher and bought some ground sirloin. Then went to store and picked up the other things for the meal today. The stores were really busy.

Son came by and disconnected and loaded the tank for grill in my SUV Friday and I got that filled yesterday. So we are ready for grilling and celebrating the Dads in the family today.


Countdown for vacation with grandson. He is busy with football practice so it will be a nice getaway for him. I’am looking forward to spending time with my sweet grandson at



Have a wonderful Day celebrating all the hubby’s and Dads.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, early bedtime, trash has left the house, and kids are still up.  Will see if little one needs a mom’s are you up shout.  Early, but not nearly as early as me, will have to see.  Getting up early is not her best getting up time.  Well, it will be hers for the next 39 week days. 

And so, since I will be asleep by the time Summer arrives in an hour,



Ah yes, and it’s 81 out. Poor AC has been running most of today. And will tomorrow too. Mini heat wave, as Monday will be the third day we see 90 on the thermometer.

A very good night homies.  No bug bites either.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Sunday Morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 583474
> 
> 
> A very happy Father’s Day to all the San’s dad’s and hubby’s. May your day be extra special as your families celebrate you.
> 
> View attachment 583478
> 
> View attachment 583479
> 
> View attachment 583480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lynne for the good wedding wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like they have you on the right track. Hope things fall into to place all around and your foot gets back to park shape. There is a clown named Jack calling your name for HHN......LOL....JACK is back.
> 
> Feel better soon dear lady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lori. We are all so excited for them. I will share some photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful celebration for your hubby and all of you to get to spend time with his grandma. Have a lovely day with the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to your niece on the upcoming arrival I Of a new baby. I know you are all excited for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been a hard year of loss and change for sure Lynne. Having to say goodbye to loved ones in such an isolated way is sad.
> 
> It is so nice that you and your family are remembering your mom by celebrating her life together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hubby does the laundry sometimes too. He mixes bright colors and whites together at times. I have thrown my hands up and given in at this point. I know he is trying to help.



Hope you all had a lovely day Robbie. Good quality burgers made from scratch are hard to beat, i`m sure everyone enjoyed them and had  a super time.

And not long till your trip with Grandson too.........wedding first though......this`ll be such an exciting week to get through. 



Dinner was lovely last night. Trying to get them to wait till the meat was properly rested though.....everyone was starving. It`s one of my favourite joints of meat to cook though. I had made a chimichurri dip, a Jus and a horseradish sauce, but you don`t really need anything and most of them went untouched. And the dad of the day had a lovely time. 

Strawberry and peach pavlova for dessert went down a treat too.

Last night it was nice enough to sit out in the sunshine for a while, but feels dampish this morning, but very still. Willl be ideal for walking, and I think we will get back out today. 

Longest day. 

Doubt we`ll be grilling out tonight, rain is forecast this afternoon, but if it dries up heyho......we`ll be out there.


































Happy Monday and longest day 



​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Schumi. Nice your dinner was so well received.  I ended up with chicken and fries and that ever liked side, mac and cheese.  And since it was such a warm and muggy night, little one wanted to walk to our local, very small gelato place.  We got close to it, to only see a closed until July 1st.  Sadly, nothing else was wanted, so iced coffee it was.  I guess maybe we will pick up some ice cream for our freezer this week.  

And yeah, a Monday it is. And a most proper feeling first day of Summer. Already 74 out, and that oh so muggy, rain chances later in the day. But a refreshing rainy Tuesday will put the rest of this week in cooler weather.

And so, while tea is bring sipped, I may put some ice in it soon. While the home is cooled with the AC, I still feel a bit warm this morning. Eh, will be hearing trash trucks soon, and it’s back to routine, so I know it’s a Monday.

Make it a Marvelous Monday homies.


----------



## macraven

Absolutely Schumi..... we start next Monday!


----------



## RAPstar

Just wanted to say a quick good morning!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Schumi. Nice your dinner was so well received.  I ended up with chicken and fries and that ever liked side, mac and cheese.  And since it was such a warm and muggy night, little one wanted to walk to our local, very small gelato place.  We got close to it, to only see a closed until July 1st.  Sadly, nothing else was wanted, so iced coffee it was.  I guess maybe we will pick up some ice cream for our freezer this week.
> 
> And yeah, a Monday it is. And a most proper feeling first day of Summer. Already 74 out, and that oh so muggy, rain chances later in the day. But a refreshing rainy Tuesday will put the rest of this week in cooler weather.
> 
> And so, while tea is bring sipped, I may put some ice in it soon. While the home is cooled with the AC, I still feel a bit warm this morning. Eh, will be hearing trash trucks soon, and it’s back to routine, so I know it’s a Monday.
> 
> Make it a Marvelous Monday homies.



Chicken and mac n cheese is always nice, especially home made......




macraven said:


> Absolutely Schumi..... we start next Monday!



lol....it`s illegal to start a diet any other day than Monday........ 

We are so the oppeosite of your weather this week mac......I know I already told you, but we are barely above 50F this morning!! GA is becoming a nice option......





RAPstar said:


> Just wanted to say a quick good morning!



Hey Andy......good to see you again......hope all is good with you......




Hope Charade had a safe journey to visit her mum. 





Yes, cold today, but we did still go out a walk, hoodie hood was up and we did manage 5 miles which with the wind was fun!! Now it`s calm, but our heating is on today, just for half an hour or so but it`s enough to make a difference, especially when we went round and shut all the windows that were open. 

Laundry and phone calls this afternoon, then cooking a whole salmon for dinner tonight, lemon butter sauce too with some baby potatoes and roasted carrots.

Cup of tea time though........


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Just wanted to say a quick good morning!



I have missed you Andy!

Read your trip dates for hhn don’t match up this year with mine

boo hoo


----------



## RAPstar

schumigirl said:


> Hey Andy......good to see you again......hope all is good with you......



Can't complain. Well I mean I could, but who wants to hear me whine. Especially without any cheese.



macraven said:


> I have missed you Andy!
> 
> Read your trip dates for hhn don’t match up this year with mine
> 
> boo hoo



NOOOOOOOOOO!! lol We've been trying to do a trip since last year. And we kept trying to do something sooner than September but every time we tried to change plans something backfired. So we just decided to do this  this year, and then go from there (meaning, do what my hubby wants for next trip lol).


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Can't complain. Well I mean I could, but who wants to hear me whine. Especially without any cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOO!! lol We've been trying to do a trip since last year. And we kept trying to do something sooner than September but every time we tried to change plans something backfired. So we just decided to do this  this year, and then go from there (meaning, do what my hubby wants for next trip lol).



Always have both in our house Andy......never goes wrong......

Did I see the word hubby??? Have you tied the knot since you were last on??


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning before I head to SC. My mom has a late afternoon eye doctor appointment today, so I am trying to time my arrival for sometime after that. Want to make sure they are back home when I arrive. 



schumigirl said:


> Yes, sadly there are pathetic little people who do seem to thrive on being a troll on forums. How sad that there are still people like that around...


 I used to post on message boards for Girl Scout leaders and parents, and parents of dancers. We had an epic troll on each board. One went as far as stealing pictures of kids form other people's facebook pages and trying to pass them off as her own children.  The other made up a crazy life story that was soap opera worthy, then claimed to have a personality disorder when she was exposed.  They made for some very entertaining reading. 



Robo56 said:


> I saw lightening bugs in the back hard yesterday evening for the first time this year.


 I just noticed some here yesterday. Nice to see someone else calling them lightning bugs.  I usually hear the word fireflies. 



Lynne G said:


> And yeah, a Monday it is. And a most proper feeling first day of Summer. Already 74 out, and that oh so muggy, rain chances later in the day. But a refreshing rainy Tuesday will put the rest of this week in cooler weather.


 We are supposed to hit 94 here today, but drop to the mid 70s tomorrow. I guess i should also check the forecast in SC.



schumigirl said:


> lol....it`s illegal to start a diet any other day than Monday...


 I don't know. A lot of people seem to say they will start one tomorrow.

I need to finish getting ready to leave.  Speaking of leaving, I found out this morning that my flight time for my October trip has been changed. I now leave at 9:00 in the morning. My previous time was 11:00. I'm not very happy, especially since I am flying out of an airport that is 1 hour from where I live.


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Charade.  Yeah, all over the news and popping up on my phone.  Heat Advisory, sticky icky out.  Yeah, 90 to be with the high, with a feel like temp around 95 or higher.  But stormy Tuesday will fix that.  Mitch nice weather rest of week, so I would think hoping nice weather when you are at your mom’s place. 

Hey Andy, nice to see ya here. Guess chat of HHN happening now, got those travel wants granted.

Ah, that not very big breakfast has me wanting lunch already.  Yeah, been hours since my breakfast time.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Quick good morning before I head to SC. My mom has a late afternoon eye doctor appointment today, so I am trying to time my arrival for sometime after that. Want to make sure they are back home when I arrive.
> 
> I used to post on message boards for Girl Scout leaders and parents, and parents of dancers. We had an epic troll on each board. One went as far as stealing pictures of kids form other people's facebook pages and trying to pass them off as her own children.  The other made up a crazy life story that was soap opera worthy, then claimed to have a personality disorder when she was exposed.  They made for some very entertaining reading.
> 
> I just noticed some here yesterday. Nice to see someone else calling them lightning bugs.  I usually hear the word fireflies.
> 
> We are supposed to hit 94 here today, but drop to the mid 70s tomorrow. I guess i should also check the forecast in SC.
> 
> I don't know. A lot of people seem to say they will start one tomorrow.
> 
> I need to finish getting ready to leave.  Speaking of leaving, I found out this morning that my flight time for my October trip has been changed. I now leave at 9:00 in the morning. My previous time was 11:00. I'm not very happy, especially since I am flying out of an airport that is 1 hour from where I live.



Holy smokes....there really are some weirdos out there......nasty and sad, yes, never doubted that, but that is downright sinister. It`s amazing what people will write sitting at a keyboard.......laughable for sure. Bet you were glad to see the back of that one.

Tomorrow is another good day........ 




Bit brighter here, but not exactly nice outside......laundry all done and dusted. 

Found myself eating some of my friends home grown cherry tomatoes......sweet as candy.......will roast the rest of them with the salmon.....not that there`s many left!


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Holy smokes....there really are some weirdos out there......nasty and sad, yes, never doubted that, but that is downright sinister. It`s amazing what people will write sitting at a keyboard.


There are some serious nut jobs out there. The really scary thing is that one of these was a Girl Scout leader. She pretended to be a man - a single father who was the leader of his daughter's troop. Got into an online relationship with another leader. That leader was seriously considering leaving her husband for this "man". I forget how she actually found out the truth. The "man's" Facebook page disappeared for about a week, then "he" came back claiming that he just learned that he was an alternate personality of this other woman who had disassociate personality disorder. This is just a brief summary. There is a lot more craziness that goes along with it.

I'm waiting a bit longer to leave for my mom's house.  If I leave now I will get there while Mom and my brother are gone. I'm also thinking about killing some time at the outlet mall in NC that I will pass along the way.


----------



## macraven

Schumi !!

I just remembered something... duh
I got your cards and thank you!
Much appreciated.

Life has been a blur for me since the car accident May 18 and realized it’s been a month now.

Car still in the shop waiting for repair parts ... still on back order
Memory loss is a good thing and a bad thing.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Mac.  I hope you are doing well now.  Sorry to hear car is still not fixed.  Seems all sorts of things are taking longer as supplies not available.  Hugs.


----------



## disneyseniors

macraven said:


> Schumi !!
> 
> I just remembered something... duh
> I got your cards and thank you!
> Much appreciated.
> 
> Life has been a blur for me since the car accident May 18 and realized it’s been a month now.
> 
> Car still in the shop waiting for repair parts ... still on back order
> Memory loss is a good thing and a bad thing.



Macraven, so sorry to hear of your accident!   I hope you are getting better each day!  I always follow your comments on Universal and hope you are back to "normal" soon


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> There are some serious nut jobs out there. The really scary thing is that one of these was a Girl Scout leader. She pretended to be a man - a single father who was the leader of his daughter's troop. Got into an online relationship with another leader. That leader was seriously considering leaving her husband for this "man". I forget how she actually found out the truth. The "man's" Facebook page disappeared for about a week, then "he" came back claiming that he just learned that he was an alternate personality of this other woman who had disassociate personality disorder. This is just a brief summary. There is a lot more craziness that goes along with it.
> 
> I'm waiting a bit longer to leave for my mom's house.  If I leave now I will get there while aww and my brother are gone. I'm also thinking about killing some time at the outlet mall in NC that I will pass along the way.



Holy moly Charade!! And this was all in the girl scouts world .....there`s a whole other world out there. How on earth did that person hope to get away with that.......there would come a time, well, it would be discovered she wasn`t a man.......heck!!

I`ve just put someone on ignore on another site.......I didn`t answer their query quick enough apparently.....who the heck sits and watches message boards waiting for folks to post.......so they`re on ignore now. She seemed quite normal till that pm.......lol......Yes, very weird people out there, more than we care to think about to be honest.





macraven said:


> Schumi !!
> 
> I just remembered something... duh
> I got your cards and thank you!
> Much appreciated.
> 
> Life has been a blur for me since the car accident May 18 and realized it’s been a month now.
> 
> Car still in the shop waiting for repair parts ... still on back order
> Memory loss is a good thing and a bad thing.



Oh you`re so welcome mac. 

Tom just asked me earlier when he came in how you were doing........I told him our usual long conversations were even longer than usual recently......

Yes, memory loss can be convenient at times........well, in certain circumstances, oh dear did I say I would do that........


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Oh Mac.  I hope you are doing well now.  Sorry to hear car is still not fixed.  Seems all sorts of things are taking longer as supplies not available.  Hugs.


Thanks Lynne 
Car needs a lot of body work and parts replaced.
Toyota having delay in getting parts to the shop 
Been about 5 weeks now

Glad all has gone smooth in the forums
Had turned my forums over to the administrators but think I’m better and can be active again 
My vision has started to improve now


----------



## macraven

disneyseniors said:


> Macraven, so sorry to hear of your accident!   I hope you are getting better each day!  I always follow your comments on Universal and hope you are back to "normal" soon



ha ha ha, some day I shall be normal..

Thank you for thinking of me, very much
appreciated.
I do have vision in one eye and will take time for the other one to heal

I was stopped at a red light and hit in the rear by a truck driving at 45 mph

My surgeons have been outstanding

Please come back and play with us here anytime

We always have “something about nothing “
to talk about day and night.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, rear ended.  Not good at all.  Thankful you are still here Mac.  I hope you are healing more every day.  Mummy dust sent of well wishes.  And have to get better, as hope to see ya at end of September.  I thought of changing my dates, but as all had been kinda set, would be hard to find the costs and other to change.  Hope to meet ya, and others this Fall.  Maybe Schumi?  I’m really hoping the US border open for her soon.


----------



## macraven

Thanks Lynne


----------



## J'aime Paris

mckennarose said:


> Thanks all, for the nice wishes!  I am chomping at the bit to share some good things that have been happening here over the past few months, but I can't right now.  I hope you can understand.  This forum, while helpful, is open to anyone to view.  So even if we post something helpful, it can be taken the wrong way by people looking for the "wrong".
> 
> I'm still laying low, but very interested in what my homies are up to.  Hope you all are well!
> Our trip last month was very much last minute, not knowing who would come with us or how to plan accordingly.  We did Uni and Disney and it was a blast!  I saw the new dates for the Disney Halloween parties, but I don't think we will do it.  We'll see, and it may be last minute planning like this last trip.
> 
> Looking forward to Father's Day tomorrow!  I bought hubby the Hooten Young American Whiskey that we tried in Wine Bar George a few weeks ago!  I'm not a whiskey person, but the story behind the guys who make it, along with being a proud daughter of a US Army Vet, Korea, I really appreciate what they've done.  I'm excited for hubby to open it!
> Be well, Be safe!
> M


Glad good things are happening for you!!
I am a big fan of Wine Bar George too!



keishashadow said:


> MKrose - never heard of that brew, interesting.  u are lucky to be able to pull a relatively last minute trip together at WDW, park reservations can be a real bear.  Seems to be lessening up a bit now.  Would like to think that will soon be a thing of th past once the college program kids return to flush out the staffing requirements.
> 
> 
> i let Dave know his driving skills are required  for a road trippee.  Will keep him out of ‘my’ laundry room.
> 
> The ceramic fire pit I ordered him for Father’s Day finally came into stock for pickup today, Home Depot a good 40 miles RT away.   Decided to turn it into date night. Other than the wake for my BiL, the first time we’ve dined in anywhere at home since the pandemic began!
> 
> had a lovely meal at Texas Roadhouse, then stopped nearby to pick up the huge box from Home Depot.  I remember date nights
> 
> Decided to Let him open it up early once he lugged it to our back deck.  Nice to see it so nicely wrapped up in layers of bubble wrap & cardboard inserts.
> 
> Too bad it was in a multiple pieces, looked like something out of an ancient excavation site   Looks like another drive tomorrow to try to rectify that.  may just pick a different sort of one, worried it might just be too fragile.


Sounds like a nice gift, hope it works out ok!




schumigirl said:


> Less than a week now Robo.......it has come around so quickly and I know how excited you are to see them married. it`ll be a gorgeous ceremony I`m sure. And some baby time too.....can`t get better....
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day today too......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, Scotland/England have had some skirmishes over the years......some fun, some not so fun......but it was a lovely atmosphere on Friday night.....although i booed when Beckham appeared on the screen.......had no clue the guy two along from me had Beckham on his England shirt.....oops.....he did see the funny side!
> 
> That is good news on the foot improving, and getting to drive....oh yes.....it`s like getting your freedom back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a lovely day for you too Lori.......yes, longest day is a mixed gift......I love the longer days, but having an amateur astronomer around......they love the dark nights.
> 
> Have a wonderful day at your in laws.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, sadly there are pathetic little people who do seem to thrive on being a troll on forums. How sad that there are still people like that around.....I hope you get to share your happy news soon. Some of us here found the ignore button works wonders.....but you still have to question anyone and their mind set who goes out of their way to try and upset the applecart. You wonder why people bother.....It`s laughable really, but sounds like you are being careful. All good wishes to you mrose........
> 
> And again, hope you have a wonderful Father`s Day.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how your mister is going to pick me up........
> 
> NIce gift for Father`s Day too, shame it needs replacing......and yes, Date nights......sounds fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually do all our laundry, but I`m here all the time anyway, they can do it of course but we always share the housework anyway, but to be honest I don`t mind laundry and I even don`t mind ironing......if I worked full time I`d certainly expect them all to do their share for sure.
> 
> Hope you have a safe journey down to see your mum and hope you get internet. Where my mum is it`s patchy, but the hotel has good internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely weekend behind us. Friday night at our friends home was fabulous. And Scotland didn`t get humiliated by England, not that I watched much of it, some of us there just chatted and I was sat with one of my good friends and we had a good catch up. There were around 20 of us, some Scottish, some English and lots of banter, video on my phone of a group of us up singing Sweet Caroline among others and Mexican hats for some reason.......
> 
> Slept a little later than usual Saturday as we didn`t get home till around 1.30ish, but still made the hair salon for 10am. Just a cut and blow dry. A couple of our friends popped over last night for a couple of hours just for a catch up, I felt quite rude yawning most of the night, but they left around 11.30.
> 
> Lazy day today, French Grand Prix is on, might watch some of that and Father`s Day dinner here is Prime Rib again......it was requested, so he`s got it. But, we have some rain here today, not sure if it`s going to last all day today.....
> 
> Bacon on the go today again........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday folks ​


Sounds like a blast on Friday night!!!   Gotta love Sweet Caroline!1



Lynne G said:


> Ah, that Sunday feeling.  Yep, a good and bad day in weather, being the longest day, and having to start the week day routine tomorrow. Yeah, weekend ends the same night Spring ends.  And Summer has certainly arrived.  Was 90 degrees out yesterday, oh so muggy, and rain on and off from late afternoon until early this morning.  But as any Summer day, another most glorious sunny start.  And at 8 o’clock, it’s already 73 degrees out.  Yep, our Father’s Day will also be steamy, with a 90 degree high.  But Summer is being nice, and while more clouds today, predicted to bring no rain today.  See, Summer’s first full day on Monday, will also be hazy hot and humid, with the heat wave third day at 90 degrees.  But that heat wave is to be ended fast.  Tuesday is predicted to be rainy and 75 the high.  I think little one will be happy, most of the weekdays this week will see highs in the 70’s and low 80’s. Well, but for her first day sweaty and hot.
> 
> And so the weather report.
> 
> Glad to hear Schumi had fun with friends last night and this morning too. I hope flights open for you soon. On my local news, city airport was opening flights to some European airports, though no mention of British ones. I hope to see ya in September. Maybe by the end of the Summer, borders will open.
> 
> Charade, safe travels tomorrow. I hope your visit with mom goes wonderfully.
> 
> And so, our typical Sunday. A happy older one gets a work day break, but for the rest of us, a back to routine ready day. And one we also all get the trash out. I like a Monday trash pickup. Nice to have the weekend to fully fill the trash cans up.
> 
> And typical Sunday morning. Sun has been shining, though clouds to start by lunchtime. And tea and remote are in hands, with a quiet house. Peaceful.
> 
> And so, peaceful is the perfect description for a Sunday. Thus, Peaceful Sunday homies. And have to say, WOOT! Welcome to Summer for those of us above the equator. Woot!


I think we could travel to France and a few other European countries now.  Hoping all continues to open!



schumigirl said:


> Nope, shopping was our fun this morning....last two nights were with friends.
> 
> Glad you`re having such lovely weather and a nice day ahead......
> 
> 
> 
> Father`s Day has been a big success so far. I made breakfast and then he got his gifts from Kyle which were much appreciated........Kyle always manages to surprise us with some wonderful gifts we never expect. So Tom is happy.
> 
> Prime Rib is in and will slowly roast away all afternoon......making daupinoise potatoes and some roasted veg.
> 
> Lovely lazy Sunday


Nice to hear Tom is being pampered on his special day!  I'm sure you and Kyle made him feel extra loved!



Robo56 said:


> Good Sunday Morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 583474
> 
> 
> A very happy Father’s Day to all the San’s dad’s and hubby’s. May your day be extra special as your families celebrate you.
> 
> View attachment 583478
> 
> View attachment 583479
> 
> View attachment 583480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lynne for the good wedding wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like they have you on the right track. Hope things fall into to place all around and your foot gets back to park shape. There is a clown named Jack calling your name for HHN......LOL....JACK is back.
> 
> Feel better soon dear lady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lori. We are all so excited for them. I will share some photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful celebration for your hubby and all of you to get to spend time with his grandma. Have a lovely day with the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to your niece on the upcoming arrival I Of a new baby. I know you are all excited for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been a hard year of loss and change for sure Lynne. Having to say goodbye to loved ones in such an isolated way is sad.
> 
> It is so nice that you and your family are remembering your mom by celebrating her life together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hubby does the laundry sometimes too. He mixes bright colors and whites together at times. I have thrown my hands up and given in at this point. I know he is trying to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiramisu sounds yummy. I’am sure all will enjoy your delicious dessert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on all the good things happening in your life.
> 
> Sorry you feel you can’t share your good news, but we will celebrate with you that all the good things that are happening for you continue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you had a wonderful time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like your hubby will be happy with your special gift for him. Thank you to your Dad for his service to his country. Being the proud daughter of a Army Vet is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas Roadhouse has the best steaks. Date nights are nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear his gift was in pieces, but maybe on the road trip to get another gift for him a stop for another steak will be in order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing you good weather and a safe trip to SC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Carole. We are all so excited for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have a wonderful day planned to celebrate Tom for Father’s Day. You always have such nice meals planned and I’am sure you will all make him feel special today.
> 
> 
> It’s quiet in the house this morning. Hubby is still sleeping. The sun is shinning and 90 is the predicted high today.
> 
> I saw lightening bugs in the back hard yesterday evening for the first time this year. I remember when M was 2 we would catch lightening  bugs and put them in a jar with holes in the lid and grass inside. Then once we had collected a lot of them she would unscrew the lid and let them all fly out at once. My little princess loves bugs.
> 
> I asked hubby what he wanted for his Father’s Day meal and he wanted burgers and hot dogs. He really enjoys his hamburgers. So I stopped by the butcher and bought some ground sirloin. Then went to store and picked up the other things for the meal today. The stores were really busy.
> 
> Son came by and disconnected and loaded the tank for grill in my SUV Friday and I got that filled yesterday. So we are ready for grilling and celebrating the Dads in the family today.
> 
> 
> Countdown for vacation with grandson. He is busy with football practice so it will be a nice getaway for him. I’am looking forward to spending time with my sweet grandson at
> View attachment 583477
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Day celebrating all the hubby’s and Dads.


Wedding, Father's Day and trip with your grandson....all good and wonderful things Robo!  Enjoy each and every one of them!!!!!




schumigirl said:


> Hope you all had a lovely day Robbie. Good quality burgers made from scratch are hard to beat, i`m sure everyone enjoyed them and had  a super time.
> 
> And not long till your trip with Grandson too.........wedding first though......this`ll be such an exciting week to get through.
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner was lovely last night. Trying to get them to wait till the meat was properly rested though.....everyone was starving. It`s one of my favourite joints of meat to cook though. I had made a chimichurri dip, a Jus and a horseradish sauce, but you don`t really need anything and most of them went untouched. And the dad of the day had a lovely time.
> 
> Strawberry and peach pavlova for dessert went down a treat too.
> 
> Last night it was nice enough to sit out in the sunshine for a while, but feels dampish this morning, but very still. Willl be ideal for walking, and I think we will get back out today.
> 
> Longest day.
> 
> Doubt we`ll be grilling out tonight, rain is forecast this afternoon, but if it dries up heyho......we`ll be out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday and longest day
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Oh boy, do those dips sound good!  I bet the meal was a stunning success!



Charade67 said:


> There are some serious nut jobs out there. The really scary thing is that one of these was a Girl Scout leader. She pretended to be a man - a single father who was the leader of his daughter's troop. Got into an online relationship with another leader. That leader was seriously considering leaving her husband for this "man". I forget how she actually found out the truth. The "man's" Facebook page disappeared for about a week, then "he" came back claiming that he just learned that he was an alternate personality of this other woman who had disassociate personality disorder. This is just a brief summary. There is a lot more craziness that goes along with it.
> 
> I'm waiting a bit longer to leave for my mom's house.  If I leave now I will get there while aww and my brother are gone. I'm also thinking about killing some time at the outlet mall in NC that I will pass along the way.


Safe travels to your moms house!  Hope she's well!



macraven said:


> Schumi !!
> 
> I just remembered something... duh
> I got your cards and thank you!
> Much appreciated.
> 
> Life has been a blur for me since the car accident May 18 and realized it’s been a month now.
> 
> Car still in the shop waiting for repair parts ... still on back order
> Memory loss is a good thing and a bad thing.


Really had no clue on this....very sorry to hear!!!
Glad you're ok Mac!!  You are the glue of the SANS thread and Uni portion of the boards  






Father's Day was very nice!  DH enjoyed his gifts, the food and especially seeing his grandma!  

Typical Monday, ran to grocery store and have a couple loads of laundry going.  Took the dogs for a walk, as it's only in the 60s today.  We had a slight cool down, but will be back to 80s by Wednesday.

DD is making supper tonight.  She's making the shrimp spring rolls that she and her friends made a while back.  They looked delish from her photos....so I'm looking forward to some good eats and another night free of cooking!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

finally able to make a quick pit stop again!!!!

We had a great weekend camping with the kids!  We were with some of the sil's family.  I wouldn't want to camp with them again lol.  I am more of a one family camp together type of person.  That was way toooooooooooooo much for me lol.  But we had fun.  The gd LOVES it...and was a complete mess and soooo dirty, but enjoyed alll the moments all weekend.  

Not much else to report here.  Father's day was great...we celebrated on Saturday with everyone around.  Hubby enjoyed his day.  Spent some time trout fishing...then came back to play with the gd, eat great food, and open some presents!  All in all, it was a good day!



keishashadow said:


> Had 2nd assessment at PT today, range of motion is coming back nicely. Glad i kept up the exercises. Was told to order 3 more different brace combos today, one i had not supportive enough. Somewhere in there the therapist will find the right order of usage for my step down now that i’m Starting to transition into one for a few hours a day from the boot.


I'm glad the pt seems to be working.  Sending you more positive vibes for more healing.  


Lynne G said:


> She’s due 9 days later than the holiday Sunday, so all of us are hoping to see her, and then seeing the new baby on the not as all the family usually get together on the September holiday. And our July holiday family will not only be celebrating the holiday, but three June and one two days before the holiday, birthdays. And do what my mom asked we do after she was gone. We could not before, as sadly, she passed away last Spring, and while us siblings got together to say goodbye, we all left after, masked and had stood distant. So all extended family, including my 3 nieces and nephew, and 5, soon to be 6 total, 3 great nieces and 2 great nephews, will all be enjoy eating ice cream. My mom always enjoyed eating it, so we will be sure to remember her and eat ice cream by all the family this time, not masked and with hugs. And hoping for a hot and steamy weather this coming holiday. As would be eating ice cream while relaxing in the pool.


That sounds like it would be a fantastic day!!!!!


RAPstar said:


> Just wanted to say a quick good morning!





Charade67 said:


> Quick good morning before I head to SC. My mom has a late afternoon eye doctor appointment today, so I am trying to time my arrival for sometime after that. Want to make sure they are back home when I arrive.


Safe travels!!!  Enjoy your time with your mom!


macraven said:


> Life has been a blur for me since the car accident May 18 and realized it’s been a month now.


 Mac  Sending you more healing vibes.  I hope you continue to improve.  

Well, I should shuffle a few papers around again.  I have a mountain of shredding to do today as well.  I will be getting started on that soon. 

Have a great day...stay safe everyone!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> ha ha ha, some day I shall be normal..
> 
> Thank you for thinking of me, very much
> appreciated.
> I do have vision in one eye and will take time for the other one to heal
> 
> I was stopped at a red light and hit in the rear by a truck driving at 45 mph
> 
> My surgeons have been outstanding
> 
> Please come back and play with us here anytime
> 
> We always have “something about nothing “
> to talk about day and night.



Normal has always been overrated....... 





J'aime Paris said:


> Glad good things are happening for you!!
> I am a big fan of Wine Bar George too!
> 
> 
> Sounds like a nice gift, hope it works out ok!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a blast on Friday night!!!   Gotta love Sweet Caroline!1
> 
> 
> I think we could travel to France and a few other European countries now.  Hoping all continues to open!
> 
> 
> Nice to hear Tom is being pampered on his special day!  I'm sure you and Kyle made him feel extra loved!
> 
> 
> Wedding, Father's Day and trip with your grandson....all good and wonderful things Robo!  Enjoy each and every one of them!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, do those dips sound good!  I bet the meal was a stunning success!
> 
> 
> Safe travels to your moms house!  Hope she's well!
> 
> 
> Really had no clue on this....very sorry to hear!!!
> Glad you're ok Mac!!  You are the glue of the SANS thread and Uni portion of the boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father's Day was very nice!  DH enjoyed his gifts, the food and especially seeing his grandma!
> 
> Typical Monday, ran to grocery store and have a couple loads of laundry going.  Took the dogs for a walk, as it's only in the 60s today.  We had a slight cool down, but will be back to 80s by Wednesday.
> 
> DD is making supper tonight.  She's making the shrimp spring rolls that she and her friends made a while back.  They looked delish from her photos....so I'm looking forward to some good eats and another night free of cooking!!




Yes, food was lovely and Tom did have a very special day......oh yes Sweet Caroline is one of those you just have to singalong to.....or try to as my phone shows.....lol.

Your day sounds lovely too, well your DH`s day lol......and nice weather too Lori.....we were so cool this morning, but warming up again too......

I remember those shrimp rolls, they looked lovely......enjoy!!





Pumpkin1172 said:


> finally able to make a quick pit stop again!!!!
> 
> We had a great weekend camping with the kids!  We were with some of the sil's family.  I wouldn't want to camp with them again lol.  I am more of a one family camp together type of person.  That was way toooooooooooooo much for me lol.  But we had fun.  The gd LOVES it...and was a complete mess and soooo dirty, but enjoyed alll the moments all weekend.
> 
> Not much else to report here.  Father's day was great...we celebrated on Saturday with everyone around.  Hubby enjoyed his day.  Spent some time trout fishing...then came back to play with the gd, eat great food, and open some presents!  All in all, it was a good day!
> 
> 
> I'm glad the pt seems to be working.  Sending you more positive vibes for more healing.
> 
> That sounds like it would be a fantastic day!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Safe travels!!!  Enjoy your time with your mom!
> 
> Mac  Sending you more healing vibes.  I hope you continue to improve.
> 
> Well, I should shuffle a few papers around again.  I have a mountain of shredding to do today as well.  I will be getting started on that soon.
> 
> Have a great day...stay safe everyone!!!!!



Another good Father`s Day by the sound of it.......



yes, one of those evenings.........








Phone ever stopped ringing tonight, ended up switching it off although I did feel very popular lol...... Glass of sparkly and movie time I think, we are through watching the biggest screen tonight.

Watching Jack Reacher 2......not a Tom Cruise fan at all, but I do like A Few Good Men, especially since Kevin Bacon is in it.....and these Reacher movies are decent too....

Did plan an early night, but maybe not now.......and it really is the longest day as it is still so bright outside.....


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, have to paraphrase my weather lady on the afternoon news:  Sweltering heat day into a Severe Storm Watch evening.  Ooh will be sticky sweaty then soaking rain.  Joy.   Nothing like a Monday, and the start of Summer.  Bring it on!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It is nice and balmy here today!  It's currently 79F or 26 C  and supposed to get to 85F by supper/dinner time.  The weather peeps are forecasting near 100+F for the weekend!  I will be in my glory soaking it all up.  But currently, I have my heater on under my desk and a sweater on.  I hate AC when it's soooo cold like that


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It is nice and balmy here today!  It's currently 79F or 26 C  and supposed to get to 85F by supper/dinner time.  The weather peeps are forecasting near 100+F for the weekend!  I will be in my glory soaking it all up.  But currently, I have my heater on under my desk and a sweater on.  I hate AC when it's soooo cold like that



wow!! 

Is that exceptionally warm for you even in summer or normal to be 100+.......nice weather though!!


----------



## Lynne G

And the rain has come.  When you could hear the wind really pick up, yep, loud downpour.  More noisy rain a few minutes ago. 

Pumpkin, wow warm you will be. End of our heat wave today, as much cooler the rest of the week. How cute GD had so much fun with family at the lake. Great times at your lake house this past weekend. Great way to celebrate the Father’s Day, even if not exactly on Sunday.

Hope the nice weather is for Robo’s granddaughter. Wedding wishes, perfect time for a wedding. And then park fun with great nephew.

Took a long shower, as felt stinky.  Now getting ready for bed.  I can fall asleep with the rain falling, but it also wakes me up, when hear it starting.  To be raining through the night.  No stars or moon to see this night.


----------



## schumigirl

Feels positively cool this morning after the late heat of last night.......I say heat, not like Pumpkin is going to be getting, but for an evening it was rather nice. 

High of around 60ish today for us, will be nice walking in it this morning, will head down the beach again and it will be much nicer than yesterday for sure, it was almost deserted when we walked in the morning. 

Have some things to do later today, some phone calls and some shopping we need to get, have a few things we want to take up to Scotland with us too. And we`ll try not to bring too many Scottish goodies back with us....far too tempting. 

Will think of food for today later.....no idea yet what we`ll have, feel like shrimp of some kind........although someone mentioned they may like a curry tonight, so that`ll be chicken and I prefer to make it the day before for a more intense flavour, so may make that today for tomorrow.




























Have a Happy Tuesday  ​


----------



## Charade67

3:30 in the morning and I cannot get to sleep. It is extremely warm in my Aunt’s house. I can’t turn down the a/c because then Mom will be too cold. Her room is the hottest room in the house. I currently have the ceiling fan on plus a small table fan.
I have only been here a few hours and can already tell it will be a very long week. My Aunt keeps her house very dark. Her theory is that by not opening curtains or turning on lights she will be able to keep the house cooler in the summer (spoiler alert. It isn’t working.) and warmer in the winter. Needless to say, my brother and I have been turning on lights and opening the curtains. The house is also very cluttered. Almost every available wall space is covered with something. I had to search to find an outlet so I could plug in my fan. There is stuff on top of stuff.  Not bad like a hoarder house, but a lot of clutter.  
There is also no WiFi here and not even a DVD player.
Mom seems to be doing okay though. She is still mobile, just very slow and deliberate.  I think today one of her home healthcare workers is supposed to stop by. Wednesday she has an appointment with her oncologist.

I just took a sleep aide, so I hope it kicks in soon.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Charade. My kids always complained after, how warm feeling my mom’s place was, and we all knew to wear lightweight clothes, or have layers to take off.  And all lights on and windows bare to have lots of sunlight.  Did not matter which time of year. Glad you could at least use some fans. I hope you can help get the house in better order, as would be easier for your mom to get around. And I hope you can find out more what best to do for her medically.  And also hope you can more sleep yourself.  Hugs.  It’s not easy. 

Yay for Schumi getting a walk today.  We too are going to be cooler today.  Though still 70 degrees out now, but our high is 73, as rain chances most of the day time hours.  Cloudy, so no bright sunlight out my windows.  Though so humid out, my AC is still running, as it was most of the overnight too.  But weather lady this morning said will be a muggy morning, but the humidity will lessen as the rain will pull all the humidity out,

And so if a Tuesday, hope Mac had no leftovers, and will be enjoying a Taco Bell dinner on this Taco Tuesday.

Woot! A Taco Tuesday homies. Taco time today.

But as routine still up before the now a few minutes later and later sunrise time.  And after refreshing for the day, tea goes on.  Laptop fired up, though twice, as first load did not look right.  Second was better.  And now, the time of day, a what is an easy breakfast.  Hehe, older one needs to go out for an errand of his, and said, there’s a grocery store near that place, so I will pick up bread to make grilled cheese sandwiches for lunch.  And so, a cooked lunch for me.  Yay!

Have that totally terrific Taco Tuesday homies.  . Have some.


----------



## schumigirl

Not bad weather for you LG.......we have around 60F, but feels warmer, which is nice.




Enjoyed our walk, stuck to 5 miles again, home to get showered, changed and lunch, then going to head out for a few bits we want to look for in a few different stores. Not fond of shopping, but some things you have to see in real life. 

Had fresh crab with some salad for lunch, and dinner will be some seabass we bought this morning.......looks gorgeous and it`s not cooked yet. 

Hope all are having a lovely Tuesday


----------



## RAPstar

schumigirl said:


> Always have both in our house Andy......never goes wrong......
> 
> Did I see the word hubby??? Have you tied the knot since you were last on??



Yes. We've been together 2 years this April, but only married since Christmas.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Pumpkin1172 said:


> finally able to make a quick pit stop again!!!!
> 
> We had a great weekend camping with the kids!  We were with some of the sil's family.  I wouldn't want to camp with them again lol.  I am more of a one family camp together type of person.  That was way toooooooooooooo much for me lol.  But we had fun.  The gd LOVES it...and was a complete mess and soooo dirty, but enjoyed alll the moments all weekend.
> 
> Not much else to report here.  Father's day was great...we celebrated on Saturday with everyone around.  Hubby enjoyed his day.  Spent some time trout fishing...then came back to play with the gd, eat great food, and open some presents!  All in all, it was a good day!
> 
> 
> I'm glad the pt seems to be working.  Sending you more positive vibes for more healing.
> 
> That sounds like it would be a fantastic day!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Safe travels!!!  Enjoy your time with your mom!
> 
> Mac  Sending you more healing vibes.  I hope you continue to improve.
> 
> Well, I should shuffle a few papers around again.  I have a mountain of shredding to do today as well.  I will be getting started on that soon.
> 
> Have a great day...stay safe everyone!!!!!


What a wonderful weekend!  And time with grandchildren is precious!



schumigirl said:


> Feels positively cool this morning after the late heat of last night.......I say heat, not like Pumpkin is going to be getting, but for an evening it was rather nice.
> 
> High of around 60ish today for us, will be nice walking in it this morning, will head down the beach again and it will be much nicer than yesterday for sure, it was almost deserted when we walked in the morning.
> 
> Have some things to do later today, some phone calls and some shopping we need to get, have a few things we want to take up to Scotland with us too. And we`ll try not to bring too many Scottish goodies back with us....far too tempting.
> 
> Will think of food for today later.....no idea yet what we`ll have, feel like shrimp of some kind........although someone mentioned they may like a curry tonight, so that`ll be chicken and I prefer to make it the day before for a more intense flavour, so may make that today for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a Happy Tuesday  ​


Yes, your trip to Scotland will be here before you know it!!  Yay!!!



Charade67 said:


> 3:30 in the morning and I cannot get to sleep. It is extremely warm in my Aunt’s house. I can’t turn down the a/c because then Mom will be too cold. Her room is the hottest room in the house. I currently have the ceiling fan on plus a small table fan.
> I have only been here a few hours and can already tell it will be a very long week. My Aunt keeps her house very dark. Her theory is that by not opening curtains or turning on lights she will be able to keep the house cooler in the summer (spoiler alert. It isn’t working.) and warmer in the winter. Needless to say, my brother and I have been turning on lights and opening the curtains. The house is also very cluttered. Almost every available wall space is covered with something. I had to search to find an outlet so I could plug in my fan. There is stuff on top of stuff.  Not bad like a hoarder house, but a lot of clutter.
> There is also no WiFi here and not even a DVD player.
> Mom seems to be doing okay though. She is still mobile, just very slow and deliberate.  I think today one of her home healthcare workers is supposed to stop by. Wednesday she has an appointment with her oncologist.
> 
> I just took a sleep aide, so I hope it kicks in soon.


I cannot sleep either if a house is too hot.  Sorry it will be a rough week with your aunt.  Hopefully it will be worth it to get your mom all sorted out!



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, Charade. My kids always complained after, how warm feeling my mom’s place was, and we all knew to wear lightweight clothes, or have layers to take off.  And all lights on and windows bare to have lots of sunlight.  Did not matter which time of year. Glad you could at least use some fans. I hope you can help get the house in better order, as would be easier for your mom to get around. And I hope you can find out more what best to do for her medically.  And also hope you can more sleep yourself.  Hugs.  It’s not easy.
> 
> Yay for Schumi getting a walk today.  We too are going to be cooler today.  Though still 70 degrees out now, but our high is 73, as rain chances most of the day time hours.  Cloudy, so no bright sunlight out my windows.  Though so humid out, my AC is still running, as it was most of the overnight too.  But weather lady this morning said will be a muggy morning, but the humidity will lessen as the rain will pull all the humidity out,
> 
> And so if a Tuesday, hope Mac had no leftovers, and will be enjoying a Taco Bell dinner on this Taco Tuesday.
> 
> Woot! A Taco Tuesday homies. Taco time today.
> 
> But as routine still up before the now a few minutes later and later sunrise time.  And after refreshing for the day, tea goes on.  Laptop fired up, though twice, as first load did not look right.  Second was better.  And now, the time of day, a what is an easy breakfast.  Hehe, older one needs to go out for an errand of his, and said, there’s a grocery store near that place, so I will pick up bread to make grilled cheese sandwiches for lunch.  And so, a cooked lunch for me.  Yay!
> 
> Have that totally terrific Taco Tuesday homies.  . Have some.


I may actually have tacos today...we shall see!!



schumigirl said:


> Not bad weather for you LG.......we have around 60F, but feels warmer, which is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoyed our walk, stuck to 5 miles again, home to get showered, changed and lunch, then going to head out for a few bits we want to look for in a few different stores. Not fond of shopping, but some things you have to see in real life.
> 
> Had fresh crab with some salad for lunch, and dinner will be some seabass we bought this morning.......looks gorgeous and it`s not cooked yet.
> 
> Hope all are having a lovely Tuesday


I like to shop so much, I could be a personal shopper!!  I love to browse a good store for a very long time...





Heading to our lake house soon.  We are having an annual AC maintenance check-up.  I'll meet the service person at the door and keep busy while the work is done.  I have some odd items to bring along as well for the house.  And may clean the floors to while I wait.
Hoping the weather will cooperate for some boating this weekend.  Too early to know for sure since it's only Tuesday, and the weather will certainly change a few times before then.


We did not do this......but, true story....the very first time we took our boat out, DH didn't put the plug in the boat!  He assumed it was done and we had to get our butts back to shore before we sank!!!!
Now we always check that the plug is in, lol!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Early morning stop in!

Just enjoying my timmy's tea and a piece of banana bread I had whipped up last week.  Soooo yummy!!!  

It's going to be another hot one today...and I LOVE it!!!!  I was pleasantly surprised how cool the house was last night.  Hopefully tonight will be the same.  

I did get out for my walk last night...note to self....make sure to grab a bottle of water before heading out when it's this hot out lol.  I cut my walk short, as I was so thirsty and hot from trying to boogie and burn a few more calories  I already tossed a few bottles into the fridge so one is cold for me when I go out tonight.  



Charade67 said:


> I just took a sleep aide, so I hope it kicks in soon.


I hope you got at least some sleep.  It makes for a very long day when we are tired.  With your stress levels this week, sleep is a good thing.  I hope your day goes well today.  


schumigirl said:


> Enjoyed our walk, stuck to 5 miles again, home to get showered, changed and lunch, then going to head out for a few bits we want to look for in a few different stores. Not fond of shopping, but some things you have to see in real life.


5 Miles...that's awesome!!!!   Enjoy your day today.  


J'aime Paris said:


> I like to shop so much, I could be a personal shopper!! I love to browse a good store for a very long time...


I am the opposite lol.  I am NOT a big shopper.  I did run into Winners/TJX the other day quick to take a look, and was able to find a couple of new shirts for work.  I am needing a couple cheap ones to get me through until I'm in the next size down.  I didn't want to spend lots of money on something I'm only going to wear for a short amount of time.  I was pleasantly surprised to find some sooo quick.  I do my best shopping when I'm in and out quickly.  I don't think I was in the store longer than 10 minutes.  I picked up the three shirts...and thought...these are cute.  I always take things home to try them on with the clothing I want to pair them with at home.  I hate using store change/dressing rooms. 

Well, I should maybe do a little paper shuffling, and look like I'm working.  

Have a great Taco Tuesday homies!!!!


----------



## disneyseniors

macraven said:


> ha ha ha, some day I shall be normal..
> 
> Thank you for thinking of me, very much
> appreciated.
> I do have vision in one eye and will take time for the other one to heal
> 
> I was stopped at a red light and hit in the rear by a truck driving at 45 mph
> 
> My surgeons have been outstanding
> 
> Please come back and play with us here anytime
> 
> We always have “something about nothing “
> to talk about day and night.


OMG, I can't believe you got hit at a red light at 45 MPH!!!   That's horrible.  My daughter got hit while waiting to turn off a main road and got hit by someone going 40 MPH.  She is very lucky she did not have her baby son in the backseat, as it got smashed.   She settled too soon with the insurance company, and now 20 years later she still have neck problems.  I am so, so glad to hear that you are recovering and on your way to "normal" too,


----------



## schumigirl

RAPstar said:


> Yes. We've been together 2 years this April, but only married since Christmas.



A bit late, but, big congratulations to you and Sebastian (love that name, 2nd choice for Kyle) May you have many happy years together ❤





J'aime Paris said:


> What a wonderful weekend!  And time with grandchildren is precious!
> 
> 
> Yes, your trip to Scotland will be here before you know it!!  Yay!!!
> 
> 
> I cannot sleep either if a house is too hot.  Sorry it will be a rough week with your aunt.  Hopefully it will be worth it to get your mom all sorted out!
> 
> 
> I may actually have tacos today...we shall see!!
> 
> 
> I like to shop so much, I could be a personal shopper!!  I love to browse a good store for a very long time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading to our lake house soon.  We are having an annual AC maintenance check-up.  I'll meet the service person at the door and keep busy while the work is done.  I have some odd items to bring along as well for the house.  And may clean the floors to while I wait.
> Hoping the weather will cooperate for some boating this weekend.  Too early to know for sure since it's only Tuesday, and the weather will certainly change a few times before then.
> 
> View attachment 583993
> We did not do this......but, true story....the very first time we took our boat out, DH didn't put the plug in the boat!  He assumed it was done and we had to get our butts back to shore before we sank!!!!
> Now we always check that the plug is in, lol!




Can`t wait to get up!! 

I had no idea a boat had a plug.....I`d have thought someone was pulling my leg if they said that......still not convinced Lori 

Lake house visit sounds wonderful too.......hope you get some gorgeous weather to take advantage of the boat.......

I do enjoy shopping for some things, mainly household items, but I do get bored quickly, Tom is grateful for that lol......




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Early morning stop in!
> 
> Just enjoying my timmy's tea and a piece of banana bread I had whipped up last week.  Soooo yummy!!!
> 
> It's going to be another hot one today...and I LOVE it!!!!  I was pleasantly surprised how cool the house was last night.  Hopefully tonight will be the same.
> 
> I did get out for my walk last night...note to self....make sure to grab a bottle of water before heading out when it's this hot out lol.  I cut my walk short, as I was so thirsty and hot from trying to boogie and burn a few more calories  I already tossed a few bottles into the fridge so one is cold for me when I go out tonight.
> 
> 
> I hope you got at least some sleep.  It makes for a very long day when we are tired.  With your stress levels this week, sleep is a good thing.  I hope your day goes well today.
> 
> 5 Miles...that's awesome!!!!   Enjoy your day today.
> 
> I am the opposite lol.  I am NOT a big shopper.  I did run into Winners/TJX the other day quick to take a look, and was able to find a couple of new shirts for work.  I am needing a couple cheap ones to get me through until I'm in the next size down.  I didn't want to spend lots of money on something I'm only going to wear for a short amount of time.  I was pleasantly surprised to find some sooo quick.  I do my best shopping when I'm in and out quickly.  I don't think I was in the store longer than 10 minutes.  I picked up the three shirts...and thought...these are cute.  I always take things home to try them on with the clothing I want to pair them with at home.  I hate using store change/dressing rooms.
> 
> Well, I should maybe do a little paper shuffling, and look like I'm working.
> 
> Have a great Taco Tuesday homies!!!!



Glad you`re getting to walk some more Pumpkin....it is so nice to get out and about and enjoy some fresh air for a decent amount of time. Yes, water is essential as it warms up.......hope you have a lovely walk tonight. 




Another gorgeous day here and still lovely tonight. Warm and sunny will work for us anytime. Shopping was a success this afternoon, surprised how busy the stores were, and roads too.

Seabass was a hit, four of us cleared our plates and I filleted the fish so no bones and took the skin off before I plated up as no-one likes that part. Served with Thai style stir fried veg with some very thin rice noodles, coconut ice cream for dessert which I`ve still to have, hope they`ve left me some.

Getting through this months book choice, should have it finished before the weekend. It`s a good choice. 

Heading outside to sit with some strawberry lemonade now........


----------



## Lynne G

Yum, strawberry lemonade, Schumi.  Seems like you had a nice Tuesday.

Well, I think the rain has left the area, and a big hello to the arriving high weather system. Coolest night we’ve had in some time. Older one went to the night time ball game, and he wore a sweatshirt. Will most likely will be happy he wore it, as by later in game, temps to be around 50 degrees. And camel will be happy too, as tomorrow and Thursday will be in the mid 80’s with low humidity and lots of sunshine. Excellent lunchtime walk next two days. Dreary one today, and with an umbrella

And so, new puzzle out.  Kinda fitting as it’s about all differ colors of donuts, with a big cup of coffee.

Got Universal’s AP email saying stay tuned, as Passholder Appreciation from August 16 to September 30. Why I will buy little one a pass again.

Tea, why yes I will. And sadly, never really saw any true English breakfast tea here. But mine is that ever enjoyed Earl Gray. Enjoyment sipping on this cool night.

Have a good night sleep, homies.


----------



## Lynne G

And light for tonight:


----------



## schumigirl

Gorgeous morning here already......although looking out one of our windows at around 2am, I could see the foxes inching around trying to covertly hunt in the not so dark trees right now. 

Beautiful sunshine, so we had planned not to walk this morning, but it is so gorgeous we`ll get a good couple of hours out there this morning, sea looks incredibly calm again today. And it`s quieter earlier. 

Today we did plan to spend time doing some of the little jobs we put off.....but we decided to put them off till Saturday.....we`re good at that, nothing that can`t wait. 

Dinner tonight is bbq food.....will be nice enough to grill out, so we will. Got to take advantage of this weather while we can. 


























Have a great Wednesday........ ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah we return to that glorious golden sunrise.  With 50 degrees out, you know that high weather system cleared out all the rain clouds, and with no cloud cover to keep the warm in, a 20 degree drop in temperatures from yesterday morning.  But as a clear sky, a most beautiful sunny day, with low humidity and a most perfect 80 the high.  Great day in store for us.  

And so, as it’s a Wednesday,



Why hello camel. Looking like you are tanning in our beautiful sunny Wednesday. And so, homies, yay, a day to get over this hump of a day, and yay, that Friday will be here two days later.

And so, bbq at Schumi’s for dinner. Sounds good Schumi. And with our nice weather, grilling sounds like a perfect way to cook dinner tonight. Do have some ground beef, chicken, and huge pork chops. All good to grill. Guess will see what vote, as may be two meats on the grill.

Hope all have that most wonderful Wednesday. Hope all have good weather, and Charade, a good sleep last night. And hope Keisha‘a foot is getting better, and yay for those enjoying family and get always. And of course, hoping weather is perfect for Robo’s granddaughter’s wedding.

Tea time. And search for that week day easy and quick breakfast.

Good Morning.


----------



## RAPstar

Rant warning: I really wouldn't mind doing customer service if working with the general public didn't remind me almost every day that the vast majority of people are just dumb.


----------



## pattyw

Robo56 said:


> Doing few things for wedding. 2 weeks from this Saturday. We are looking forward to the big celebration.



Yay for a family wedding!!



Lynne G said:


> Yay, come Fall, will be great to see you both.



Yes! Same here! 



Monykalyn said:


> Hope to catch up with you and Joe again this fall??



Yes- would love to!! Our dates are 9/22-9/27 but we're also planning a couple of weekend trips now that we have a home base in Florida!! Let me know what your dates are!



macraven said:


> Life has been a blur for me since the car accident May 18 and realized it’s been a month now.
> 
> Car still in the shop waiting for repair parts ... still on back order
> Memory loss is a good thing and a bad thing.



So sorry Mac! I've missed alot since I've been gone! Prayers and hugs to you!



schumigirl said:


> Normal has always been overrated.......



Yes- love it!!

Whew!! Trying to catch up with everyone!! Lots of trips , warm weather, family gatherings and celebrations, HHN excitement!!  

Beautiful day here! Looking forward to welcoming Kyle home this weekend!! He finishes up his second rotation in Lebanon, PA this week and will stop home here in Lockport before he heads back to Florida for July! Then we head to Florida next week to celebrate his birthday on 7/3. 

Have a great day all!!


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Oh Mac.  I hope you are doing well now.  Sorry to hear car is still not fixed.  Seems all sorts of things are taking longer as supplies not available.  Hugs.



It’s now June 23 and car parts still not in which means I’m still living in the twilight zone

May 18 last time I was in my car

Honda parts all on hold
Production at a stand still but guess it’s due to things that back order can’t fill

Been using taxi service for my doctor appointments
Yesterday it took hours for my ride to show up


Yes....I’m talking hours and not minutes
Will be able to start the dental work in July 
Getting fake teeth


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah we return to that glorious golden sunrise.  With 50 degrees out, you know that high weather system cleared out all the rain clouds, and with no cloud cover to keep the warm in, a 20 degree drop in temperatures from yesterday morning.  But as a clear sky, a most beautiful sunny day, with low humidity and a most perfect 80 the high.  Great day in store for us.
> 
> And so, as it’s a Wednesday,
> 
> View attachment 584139
> 
> Why hello camel. Looking like you are tanning in our beautiful sunny Wednesday. And so, homies, yay, a day to get over this hump of a day, and yay, that Friday will be here two days later.
> 
> And so, bbq at Schumi’s for dinner. Sounds good Schumi. And with our nice weather, grilling sounds like a perfect way to cook dinner tonight. Do have some ground beef, chicken, and huge pork chops. All good to grill. Guess will see what vote, as may be two meats on the grill.
> 
> Hope all have that most wonderful Wednesday. Hope all have good weather, and Charade, a good sleep last night. And hope Keisha‘a foot is getting better, and yay for those enjoying family and get always. And of course, hoping weather is perfect for Robo’s granddaughter’s wedding.
> 
> Tea time. And search for that week day easy and quick breakfast.
> 
> Good Morning.




Change of plan for dinner for us......curry now instead of bbq. Enjoy yours though and oh yes, you have to have more than one choice of meat........





RAPstar said:


> Rant warning: I really wouldn't mind doing customer service if working with the general public didn't remind me almost every day that the vast majority of people are just dumb.



The older I get the more I realise there are far too many stupid people that have avoided being caught out......hope your day gets better Andy.......






macraven said:


> It’s now June 23 and car parts still not in which means I’m still living in the twilight zone
> 
> May 18 last time I was in my car
> 
> Honda parts all on hold
> Production at a stand still but guess it’s due to things that back order can’t fill
> 
> Been using taxi service for my doctor appointments
> Yesterday it took hours for my ride to show up
> 
> Yes....I’m taking hours and not minutes




You were very patient with that cab firm yesterday! 





Yep, just us for dinner tonight now, so as I had made a curry early this morning, we`ll have that, it does look good.....

Sorting out some clothes for the charity store this afternoon and even managed to choose a few books to go to....very unusual for me, but the bookshelf walls are groaning!

Had parma ham for lunch, now going to be filling up on water all afternoon, very thirsty........


----------



## Lynne G

Yikes Mac.  Way too long a wait.  Will insurance company spring for a rental, while waiting for car to be fixed?  May look into it, as would help you to timely doctor’s visits.  Sending more get well wishes of mummy dust to ya. 

Yay, a Patty update. Glad to hear enjoying this nice day too, and yay for Kyle coming home, and a early Happy Birthday to him.

Andy, yeah, as I’ve told my kids, there’s dumb people everywhere. Both have worked in customer service. Me too, at their ages, and why my career is not in that.

Ooh, curry. Yeah, Schumi, would not be in our home.  But glad you had a nice dinner, even with the changed plans.  

Ah, nothing like laptop not working right.  It support doesn’t know his to fix, needs to elevate.  Joy.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yikes Mac.  Way too long a wait.  Will insurance company spring for a rental, while waiting for car to be fixed?  May look into it, as would help you to timely doctor’s visits.  Sending more get well wishes of mummy dust to ya.
> 
> Yay, a Patty update. Glad to hear enjoying this nice day too, and yay for Kyle coming home, and a early Happy Birthday to him.
> 
> Andy, yeah, as I’ve told my kids, there’s dumb people everywhere. Both have worked in customer service. Me too, at their ages, and why my career is not in that.
> 
> Ooh, curry. Yeah, Schumi, would not be in our home.  But glad you had a nice dinner, even with the changed plans.
> 
> Ah, nothing like laptop not working right.  It support doesn’t know his to fix, needs to elevate.  Joy.



Yes, I remember you said you didn`t like curry.....love it in our house, spicier the better, I think we eat it maybe 3 times a month minimum, especially in the winter! Nope, not had dinner yet, only mid afternoon here.....



Have only cleared out a few drawers so far......still have plenty to do, but will leave closets and wardrobes and all that entails till we come back.

Sun is still shining and just got a call from my sister to say we have a night organised with the immediate family and including my favourite niece, nephew and his wife........looking forward to that a lot. 

And only another week left of June.......it`s flying past.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I had a much better sleep last night. My brother lowered the air a couple of degrees but didn’t tell Mom. We are now on our way to the oncologist office. I’m going to have Mom sign a HIPAA release form.




Lynne G said:


> Got Universal’s AP email saying stay tuned, as Passholder Appreciation from August 16 to September 30. Why I will buy little one a pass again.


 I bought an AP. Should I have gotten that email too? Doesn’t really matter since I will miss those days.



RAPstar said:


> Rant warning: I really wouldn't mind doing customer service if working with the general public didn't remind me almost every day that the vast majority of people are just dumb.


 I sympathize. I worked retail for several years and fast food before that.



pattyw said:


> Yes- would love to!! Our dates are 9/22-9/27


 Darn. I’m going to miss seeing you. 



macraven said:


> It’s now June 23 and car parts still not in which means I’m still living in the twilight zone
> 
> May 18 last time I was in my car
> 
> Honda parts all on hold
> Production at a stand still but guess it’s due to things that back order can’t fill
> 
> Been using taxi service for my doctor appointments
> Yesterday it took hours for my ride to show up
> 
> 
> Yes....I’m talking hours and not minutes
> Will be able to start the dental work in July
> Getting fake teeth


 How frustrating. I’m with Lynne. Could you get a rental car until yours in repaired?

To give you an idea of how exciting my week has been - Here is the road that my mother lives on.



This is the view from her back door.


----------



## Lynne G

Aw, Charade, glad to hear you had a better night’s sleep.  Yeah, boonies is what we call that area you mom is in.  Oh well, hope you have some games to play or viewing shows on your phone.  

Ah yes, Schumi.  Forgot not quite dinner time.  At least I am 5 hours earlier, as we both are on day light saving time, so not even lunchtime for me.  And I’m looking forward to my walk in that glorious sunshine.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Aw, Charade, glad to hear you had a better night’s sleep.  Yeah, boonies is what we call that area you mom is in.  Oh well, hope you have some games to play or viewing shows on your phone.
> 
> Ah yes, Schumi.  Forgot not quite dinner time.  At least I am 5 hours earlier, as we both are on day light saving time, so not even lunchtime for me.  And I’m looking forward to my walk in that glorious sunshine.  ☀



We did enjoy our walk this morning too......lovely and long.....and yes, sunshine helps too. 


Charade, glad the house was a little cooler and good luck with the appointment. 




I really do need to move........


----------



## J'aime Paris

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Early morning stop in!
> 
> Just enjoying my timmy's tea and a piece of banana bread I had whipped up last week.  Soooo yummy!!!
> 
> It's going to be another hot one today...and I LOVE it!!!!  I was pleasantly surprised how cool the house was last night.  Hopefully tonight will be the same.
> 
> I did get out for my walk last night...note to self....make sure to grab a bottle of water before heading out when it's this hot out lol.  I cut my walk short, as I was so thirsty and hot from trying to boogie and burn a few more calories  I already tossed a few bottles into the fridge so one is cold for me when I go out tonight.
> 
> 
> I hope you got at least some sleep.  It makes for a very long day when we are tired.  With your stress levels this week, sleep is a good thing.  I hope your day goes well today.
> 
> 5 Miles...that's awesome!!!!   Enjoy your day today.
> 
> I am the opposite lol.  I am NOT a big shopper.  I did run into Winners/TJX the other day quick to take a look, and was able to find a couple of new shirts for work.  I am needing a couple cheap ones to get me through until I'm in the next size down.  I didn't want to spend lots of money on something I'm only going to wear for a short amount of time.  I was pleasantly surprised to find some sooo quick.  I do my best shopping when I'm in and out quickly.  I don't think I was in the store longer than 10 minutes.  I picked up the three shirts...and thought...these are cute.  I always take things home to try them on with the clothing I want to pair them with at home.  I hate using store change/dressing rooms.
> 
> Well, I should maybe do a little paper shuffling, and look like I'm working.
> 
> Have a great Taco Tuesday homies!!!!


"boogie and burn"   I love that!!
Great job on your walks!




schumigirl said:


> A bit late, but, big congratulations to you and Sebastian (love that name, 2nd choice for Kyle) May you have many happy years together ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can`t wait to get up!!
> 
> I had no idea a boat had a plug.....I`d have thought someone was pulling my leg if they said that......still not convinced Lori
> 
> Lake house visit sounds wonderful too.......hope you get some gorgeous weather to take advantage of the boat.......
> 
> I do enjoy shopping for some things, mainly household items, but I do get bored quickly, Tom is grateful for that lol......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you`re getting to walk some more Pumpkin....it is so nice to get out and about and enjoy some fresh air for a decent amount of time. Yes, water is essential as it warms up.......hope you have a lovely walk tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another gorgeous day here and still lovely tonight. Warm and sunny will work for us anytime. Shopping was a success this afternoon, surprised how busy the stores were, and roads too.
> 
> Seabass was a hit, four of us cleared our plates and I filleted the fish so no bones and took the skin off before I plated up as no-one likes that part. Served with Thai style stir fried veg with some very thin rice noodles, coconut ice cream for dessert which I`ve still to have, hope they`ve left me some.
> 
> Getting through this months book choice, should have it finished before the weekend. It`s a good choice.
> 
> Heading outside to sit with some strawberry lemonade now........


Yes, boat plugs are real....and we now know to check it each year.  That was a near disaster!!



Lynne G said:


> Yum, strawberry lemonade, Schumi.  Seems like you had a nice Tuesday.
> 
> Well, I think the rain has left the area, and a big hello to the arriving high weather system. Coolest night we’ve had in some time. Older one went to the night time ball game, and he wore a sweatshirt. Will most likely will be happy he wore it, as by later in game, temps to be around 50 degrees. And camel will be happy too, as tomorrow and Thursday will be in the mid 80’s with low humidity and lots of sunshine. Excellent lunchtime walk next two days. Dreary one today, and with an umbrella
> 
> And so, new puzzle out.  Kinda fitting as it’s about all differ colors of donuts, with a big cup of coffee.
> 
> Got Universal’s AP email saying stay tuned, as Passholder Appreciation from August 16 to September 30. Why I will buy little one a pass again.
> 
> Tea, why yes I will. And sadly, never really saw any true English breakfast tea here. But mine is that ever enjoyed Earl Gray. Enjoyment sipping on this cool night.
> 
> Have a good night sleep, homies.


I'm a puzzle fan too, but normally don't work on one in the summer.  Too much going on for me to sit for long, lol!



schumigirl said:


> Gorgeous morning here already......although looking out one of our windows at around 2am, I could see the foxes inching around trying to covertly hunt in the not so dark trees right now.
> 
> Beautiful sunshine, so we had planned not to walk this morning, but it is so gorgeous we`ll get a good couple of hours out there this morning, sea looks incredibly calm again today. And it`s quieter earlier.
> 
> Today we did plan to spend time doing some of the little jobs we put off.....but we decided to put them off till Saturday.....we`re good at that, nothing that can`t wait.
> 
> Dinner tonight is bbq food.....will be nice enough to grill out, so we will. Got to take advantage of this weather while we can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday........ ​


I've been awake much too early recently by the not nearly dark enough mornings.  I'm not an early riser, so I put the covers over my face to pretend it's not light out, lol!!



Lynne G said:


> Ah we return to that glorious golden sunrise.  With 50 degrees out, you know that high weather system cleared out all the rain clouds, and with no cloud cover to keep the warm in, a 20 degree drop in temperatures from yesterday morning.  But as a clear sky, a most beautiful sunny day, with low humidity and a most perfect 80 the high.  Great day in store for us.
> 
> And so, as it’s a Wednesday,
> 
> View attachment 584139
> 
> Why hello camel. Looking like you are tanning in our beautiful sunny Wednesday. And so, homies, yay, a day to get over this hump of a day, and yay, that Friday will be here two days later.
> 
> And so, bbq at Schumi’s for dinner. Sounds good Schumi. And with our nice weather, grilling sounds like a perfect way to cook dinner tonight. Do have some ground beef, chicken, and huge pork chops. All good to grill. Guess will see what vote, as may be two meats on the grill.
> 
> Hope all have that most wonderful Wednesday. Hope all have good weather, and Charade, a good sleep last night. And hope Keisha‘a foot is getting better, and yay for those enjoying family and get always. And of course, hoping weather is perfect for Robo’s granddaughter’s wedding.
> 
> Tea time. And search for that week day easy and quick breakfast.
> 
> Good Morning.


More meat, more better!!!  Grilled leftovers never go to waste in this house!



macraven said:


> It’s now June 23 and car parts still not in which means I’m still living in the twilight zone
> 
> May 18 last time I was in my car
> 
> Honda parts all on hold
> Production at a stand still but guess it’s due to things that back order can’t fill
> 
> Been using taxi service for my doctor appointments
> Yesterday it took hours for my ride to show up
> 
> 
> Yes....I’m talking hours and not minutes
> Will be able to start the dental work in July
> Getting fake teeth


Sending a hug your way, Mac!  
Hoping today is a better day for you!



schumigirl said:


> Yes, I remember you said you didn`t like curry.....love it in our house, spicier the better, I think we eat it maybe 3 times a month minimum, especially in the winter! Nope, not had dinner yet, only mid afternoon here.....
> 
> 
> 
> Have only cleared out a few drawers so far......still have plenty to do, but will leave closets and wardrobes and all that entails till we come back.
> 
> Sun is still shining and just got a call from my sister to say we have a night organised with the immediate family and including my favourite niece, nephew and his wife........looking forward to that a lot.
> 
> And only another week left of June.......it`s flying past.


It'll be so wonderful to have a family gathering!!  I'm excited for you!



Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. I had a much better sleep last night. My brother lowered the air a couple of degrees but didn’t tell Mom. We are now on our way to the oncologist office. I’m going to have Mom sign a HIPAA release form.
> 
> 
> I bought an AP. Should I have gotten that email too? Doesn’t really matter since I will miss those days.
> 
> I sympathize. I worked retail for several years and fast food before that.
> 
> Darn. I’m going to miss seeing you.
> 
> How frustrating. I’m with Lynne. Could you get a rental car until yours in repaired?
> 
> To give you an idea of how exciting my week has been - Here is the road that my mother lives on.
> 
> View attachment 584171
> 
> This is the view from her back door.
> View attachment 584173


Hope the oncology appt goes well. 
The photos look very peaceful....






The A/C and furnace tune ups went well yesterday at the lake house.  And currently, we are having the same thing done at our primary residence.  So both places will be set for a while.

I'm using the time at home to write out Save the Dates for my DH's extended family Christmas gathering.  It's our year to host, and tradition dictates we give extremely early notice.  I guess that's so everyone feels obligated to show up??  Can't have a conflict of plans if you're informed so far ahead, lol!!

Brats and hotdogs on the grill for us tonight.  Guess it's a BBQ kinda day....
I'd also like to grill some corn on the cob to make street corn.  That will require a quick run to the store though.  Will see if that part happens, otherwise a cold pasta salad can be whipped up instead.


----------



## Lynne G

A happy Hump Day to ya too Paris.  Glad to hear home systems are good to go.  Yep, weather like this begs to cook food on the grill.  

As was just older one and me for lunch, we decided to make chicken cheesesteaks.  Tasty.  Walk was awesome.  And since as I bounded outside, forgot my sunglasses.  No matter, little one’s aviators we’re by the front door.  So rocked those shades on my lunchtime walk.  Was so pretty out.


----------



## macraven

Yikes
Never a good time to forget the sunglasses!!
Finding daughters sunglasses, saved the day!


----------



## RAPstar

Luckily today's patients haven't been as difficult as they have been. Plus I'm in the lab today so it's busier than the clinic I'm usually at. That being said, I am still actively trying to get back into data entry lol


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a Hump day stop in!!!!

Another beautiful hot day here.  It's a little cooler than the past 2 days...but it's still glorious.  It will continually rise over the next few days!  I"ll just enjoy them while they are here.   I didn't get out for a walk last night.  We had thunderstorms blow through.  I had to run to the grocery store to pick up some fresh veggies, and by the time I got home, my window for a walk was gone. 

I'm working on an idea I have for dh's 50 birthday present.  Hoping to maybe swing a family trip and get dh tickets to Nascar - Daytona - then a family trip for the remainder to Disney and Universal.  With cc points, and other reward programs we participate in, I should have hotels and flights covered!!!!  Still just trying to figure out some areas, and pull it all together.  I wanted to do a 50 gifts for 50 days before his birthday...with the big reveal for his birthday - or just get him tickets to the final race in Arizona for a weekend trip.   We should be hearing more on travel in the next few weeks.  Feds are heavily hinting about restrictions lifting and the boarder reopening to non-essential travel.  So I just want to have all my ducks in a row and have a plan. 

Have an extra shift again tonight.  Picked up one for the weekend, as I needed one shift covered next week, when we leave to go camping with the kids a few days earlier.  The only thing that keeps me going in at this point now, is knowing that our vacation fund is growing.  well... it's easy for the most part.  I usually get door duty, so if they are going to pay me to count the # of people coming into the store, and making sure they wear a mask...then I'll do it.  Very few people push back, and we are not required to kick them out for not wearing a mask.  July 1...most of our restrictions are lifting.  So we will see how it all goes after that. 



Lynne G said:


> Why hello camel. Looking like you are tanning in our beautiful sunny Wednesday. And so, homies, yay, a day to get over this hump of a day, and yay, that Friday will be here two days later.


Love the camel picture!!!!  I'm glad your lunch walk was great!!!!


RAPstar said:


> Rant warning: I really wouldn't mind doing customer service if working with the general public didn't remind me almost every day that the vast majority of people are just dumb.


Yup....working customer service/retail/ and the general public is EXHAUSTING!!!!!  I have been saying for years, everyone should have to work retail/customer service for at least 1 month every five years!  And it doesn't matter if you are the highest paid person in the world...everyone needs to remember to be kind to those working those essential jobs. 


schumigirl said:


> Sun is still shining and just got a call from my sister to say we have a night organised with the immediate family and including my favourite niece, nephew and his wife........looking forward to that a lot.


That is great your getting some family time!!!!  Lord knows we all need it now, more than ever!!!!


Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. I had a much better sleep last night. My brother lowered the air a couple of degrees but didn’t tell Mom. We are now on our way to the oncologist office. I’m going to have Mom sign a HIPAA release form.


I am glad you got some sleep!  Where your mom lives, looks like where I grew up...out in the boonies!!!  It just requires more driving, planning and being more organized. 


J'aime Paris said:


> Brats and hotdogs on the grill for us tonight. Guess it's a BBQ kinda day....
> I'd also like to grill some corn on the cob to make street corn. That will require a quick run to the store though.


YUM!!!!  We had that Sunday/Monday night.  I made all the left overs from the weekend camp trip!.  I did the brats and hotdogs in the airfryer.  SOOOOOOOO yummy!!!! 

Well, I should head out for a lunch break,   Stay safe everyone...and have a great day!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> "boogie and burn"   I love that!!
> Great job on your walks!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, boat plugs are real....and we now know to check it each year.  That was a near disaster!!
> 
> 
> I'm a puzzle fan too, but normally don't work on one in the summer.  Too much going on for me to sit for long, lol!
> 
> 
> I've been awake much too early recently by the not nearly dark enough mornings.  I'm not an early riser, so I put the covers over my face to pretend it's not light out, lol!!
> 
> 
> More meat, more better!!!  Grilled leftovers never go to waste in this house!
> 
> 
> Sending a hug your way, Mac!
> Hoping today is a better day for you!
> 
> 
> It'll be so wonderful to have a family gathering!!  I'm excited for you!
> 
> 
> Hope the oncology appt goes well.
> The photos look very peaceful....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The A/C and furnace tune ups went well yesterday at the lake house.  And currently, we are having the same thing done at our primary residence.  So both places will be set for a while.
> 
> I'm using the time at home to write out Save the Dates for my DH's extended family Christmas gathering.  It's our year to host, and tradition dictates we give extremely early notice.  I guess that's so everyone feels obligated to show up??  Can't have a conflict of plans if you're informed so far ahead, lol!!
> 
> Brats and hotdogs on the grill for us tonight.  Guess it's a BBQ kinda day....
> I'd also like to grill some corn on the cob to make street corn.  That will require a quick run to the store though.  Will see if that part happens, otherwise a cold pasta salad can be whipped up instead.
> 
> View attachment 584182




I swear I learn something new every day on here........boats have plugs lol......

I`m a mix of both, I do love the lighter mornings, but I also love a snuggle on a winter morning when we have nothing to do for the whole day but chill out.....I guess I love all seasons. 

Glad you got the things sorted out....it`s a good feeling when you get things like that out of the way. 

Oh goodness....coincidence. Every year, usually unless we go to Scotland for Christmas, we have always hosted the Big Boxing Day Bash. There are around 30-40 people on average and I`m already being asked if it`s happening this year again! Er, can I take a rain check on that.......little bit too early to decide, but if we don`t go to Scotland and our Government hasn`t put us back into lockdown hell again....it`ll happen. 

Enjoy that food!





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a Hump day stop in!!!!
> 
> Another beautiful hot day here.  It's a little cooler than the past 2 days...but it's still glorious.  It will continually rise over the next few days!  I"ll just enjoy them while they are here.   I didn't get out for a walk last night.  We had thunderstorms blow through.  I had to run to the grocery store to pick up some fresh veggies, and by the time I got home, my window for a walk was gone.
> 
> I'm working on an idea I have for dh's 50 birthday present.  Hoping to maybe swing a family trip and get dh tickets to Nascar - Daytona - then a family trip for the remainder to Disney and Universal.  With cc points, and other reward programs we participate in, I should have hotels and flights covered!!!!  Still just trying to figure out some areas, and pull it all together.  I wanted to do a 50 gifts for 50 days before his birthday...with the big reveal for his birthday - or just get him tickets to the final race in Arizona for a weekend trip.   We should be hearing more on travel in the next few weeks.  Feds are heavily hinting about restrictions lifting and the boarder reopening to non-essential travel.  So I just want to have all my dicks in a row and have a plan.
> 
> Have an extra shift again tonight.  Picked up one for the weekend, as I needed one shift covered next week, when we leave to go camping with the kids a few days earlier.  The only thing that keeps me going in at this point now, is knowing that our vacation fund is growing.  well... it's easy for the most part.  I usually get door duty, so if they are going to pay me to count the # of people coming into the store, and making sure they wear a mask...then I'll do it.  Very few people push back, and we are not required to kick them out for not wearing a mask.  July 1...most of our restrictions are lifting.  So we will see how it all goes after that.
> 
> 
> Love the camel picture!!!!  I'm glad your lunch walk was great!!!!
> 
> Yup....working customer service/retail/ and the general public is EXHAUSTING!!!!!  I have been saying for years, everyone should have to work retail/customer service for at least 1 month every five years!  And it doesn't matter if you are the highest paid person in the world...everyone needs to remember to be kind to those working those essential jobs.
> 
> That is great your getting some family time!!!!  Lord knows we all need it now, more than ever!!!!
> 
> I am glad you got some sleep!  Where your mom lives, looks like where I grew up...out in the boonies!!!  It just requires more driving, planning and being more organized.
> 
> YUM!!!!  We had that Sunday/Monday night.  I made all the left overs from the weekend camp trip!.  I did the brats and hotdogs in the airfryer.  SOOOOOOOO yummy!!!!
> 
> Well, I should head out for a lunch break,   Stay safe everyone...and have a great day!!!!



Fingers crossed your border opens up for non essential visits. It`s never ending at times it seems. I haven`t kept up on Canada and their situation much at all. 

Yes, so looking forward to getting up there......there won`t be much getting around this trip, it`s all about catching up with everyone, been too long. Mum is so excited. 

Have a great evening Pumpkin.......




Found out we`re having lodgers while we`re away. A couple they are friendly with are having decorators in and their kitchen refitted, so Kyle said they could stay at our home. Fine by me, trust the couple implicitly, he works in CiD and she is a police officer. Think they`re coming Sunday and will leave Saturday. 

Will make sure their room is ready for them coming. 

Curry was lovely tonight, very spicy and fruity too. No cooking tomorrow night as we are going out to a steak place for dinner  Looking forward to that.......

Hope you`re having a lovely Wednesday evening.......


----------



## buckeev

HAPPY HUMP DAY Y'ALL!  
Apologies for being *SOOOO *absent! I've missed you silly lot! 
My Dear Bride and I did finally manage to squeeze in a DVC stay in late May at Copper Creek and Saratoga Springs...even had two of daughters join us for a few days. The trip definitely wasn't without incident but we "soldier'd on"...

Been busy with family stuff, work stuff and-MOST IMPORTANTLY-Trip bookin' stuff!!! 

Hope everybody is doing ok!    

Robert


----------



## macraven

Hooray!!
Buckeev stopped by and i hope
we see more of him!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Buckeev got a trip in and plotting more.  Sorry to hear trip was not without an issue, but glad it didn’t stop your park fun.  

Ah, nothing like relaxing with a cup of tea, and taking a stab at finishing some of my puzzle.


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> HAPPY HUMP DAY Y'ALL!
> Apologies for being *SOOOO *absent! I've missed you silly lot!
> My Dear Bride and I did finally manage to squeeze in a DVC stay in late May at Copper Creek and Saratoga Springs...even had two of daughters join us for a few days. The trip definitely wasn't without incident but we "soldier'd on"...
> 
> Been busy with family stuff, work stuff and-MOST IMPORTANTLY-Trip bookin' stuff!!!
> 
> Hope everybody is doing ok!
> 
> Robert



I agree with mac......hope we see more of you Robert....you are missed! 

Glad to hear you`re all doing good though......and a definite woohooo on more trip booking!!! Always good to hear.......



Dull morning today, but feels quite warm for now, think we have some rain forecast for later, but will be dry tonight so I will get new sandals on later. 

Not much planned today, grocery and farm shops to visit for stuff and I think we`ll do some boring housework later.......we always work together so gets it out of the way quicker. Lunch is chinese chicken salad and no cooking tonight 

Can`t wait! A few friends have been here before, but it`s new to us so hoping it`s as good as everyone says it is. In beautiful grounds, it used to be a stately home many years ago, pictures look very nice too. 



























Happy Thirsty Throwback Thursday 



​


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Thursday indeed.  Not a glorious sunshine start, though will be a sunny filled day soon enough.  And another most perfect weather day.  And with that clear overnight, another brisk morning start.  54 out, but high will still be 80.  Though a weak low weather system is lurking, so partly cloudy, though weather guy this morning said, we will still see a good amount of sun.  But yeah, thanks to low weather system coming from the South, we go back to more humid air.  And for now, saying the rest of this week will be partly cloudy, and stay in the 80’s.  But as that low stays around, next week starts with a heat wave, and that daily, hazy, hot and humid, with that lightning show, rain downpouring, Summer thunderstorms chances. 

Ah, thanks for correcting my memory on that HHN thread Schumi. My memory is not always good, and since I tend to only go one night, with a RIP tour, didn’t eat at any quick service place while I was there. I’m hoping you get to enjoy HHN this year, and can travel to the dark side this Fall. And I’m glad to hear travel is open to visit mum and family in Scotland.

And so, with that tad cool feeling start, more tea for me. Yes, throwing back cups of tea on this thirsty Thursday.  Yay!  Getting that ever so close to having a Friday feeling.  Woot!

Good Morning homies.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I woke up super early for me today, but I’m really glad I did. More on that later.
Mom’s appointment went well yesterday. The oncologist said that her scans and blood work show absolutely no signs of cancer. The bad news is Mom in anemic. She is scheduled for a couple of IV iron treatments next month.

Now the really frustrating part of my trip. Yesterday Mom couldn’t find a bill and her most recent bank statement. I tried to help her find them. This is how I discovered that she has 3 dresser drawers full of old bills and other mail. She gets solicitations from  several charities wanting donations. She won’t throw them away because they have her name and address on them and she is convinced that someone could use that information for identity theft.  She also pays her bills and then puts the bills in the drawer with the other mail because “what else am I supposed to do with them?”  Later today I am going to Walmart to purchase a cross cut shredder and something to help her get organized.




Lynne G said:


> Aw, Charade, glad to hear you had a better night’s sleep. Yeah, boonies is what we call that area you mom is in. Oh well, hope you have some games to play or viewing shows on your phone.


 Yep, boonies is exactly what we call it. Lots of open land and trailers. She’s about 20 minutes away from a town that has a Walmart. Unfortunately my data signal isn’t very strong here,  so I can’t really watch stuff on the phone. 



J'aime Paris said:


> I'm a puzzle fan too, but normally don't work on one in the summer. Too much going on for me to sit for long, lol!


 I have one I started months ago but have only completed the frame. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm working on an idea I have for dh's 50 birthday present. Hoping to maybe swing a family trip and get dh tickets to Nascar - Daytona - then a family trip for the remainder to Disney and Universal.


 That sounds like such a fun idea. I hope the restrictions lift and you are able to go. Dh and I are going to our first NASCAR race on October 31. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am glad you got some sleep! Where your mom lives, looks like where I grew up...out in the boonies!!!


 Very much the boonies. I can drive down the road for miles and not see another car. 



buckeev said:


> HAPPY HUMP DAY Y'ALL!


 lcome back.

And now the reason I am happy that I woke up early. When I booked my room at SF the only thing available other than suites was pool view. I have been checking daily and today there were lagoon view and standard rooms available. I thought about going standard and saving some money, but lagoon view wasn’t that much more, so I have now switched to a lagoon view room.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay for scoring new view, Charade.  Hope you get that shredder. Yeah, easy to have papers pile up.  I tried to convince my mom, if new bill shows old bill was paid, you can shred the old one.  She got pretty good at doing that.  I helped her shred old checks, as after the 10 years ago they were dated, are not worth saving.  

Sun has come out, and oh so bright.  Sunglasses are now close to little one’s.  I’m ready to be rocking them for that oh so nice weather lunchtime walk.


----------



## Lynne G

And thanks Charade for the heads up to look. While both my September stays show much higher prices, did change from Portofino to Royal, to save a nice amount of money on our August trip.  Before, cheapest was Portofino.  I’m sure little one will be a bit sad, as she much prefers the Portofino more, but with the savings, and the fact we don’t spend much time in our room, will not matter.  We have stayed there, and I’ll be staying there in September, more than a few times.  Good reminder to keep checking.  Off to see if I can get any lower rental car.  So far, have only seen higher and higher prices.  Ah the rinse and repeat. I do appreciate saving.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a Hump day stop in!!!!
> 
> Another beautiful hot day here.  It's a little cooler than the past 2 days...but it's still glorious.  It will continually rise over the next few days!  I"ll just enjoy them while they are here.   I didn't get out for a walk last night.  We had thunderstorms blow through.  I had to run to the grocery store to pick up some fresh veggies, and by the time I got home, my window for a walk was gone.
> 
> I'm working on an idea I have for dh's 50 birthday present.  Hoping to maybe swing a family trip and get dh tickets to Nascar - Daytona - then a family trip for the remainder to Disney and Universal.  With cc points, and other reward programs we participate in, I should have hotels and flights covered!!!!  Still just trying to figure out some areas, and pull it all together.  I wanted to do a 50 gifts for 50 days before his birthday...with the big reveal for his birthday - or just get him tickets to the final race in Arizona for a weekend trip.   We should be hearing more on travel in the next few weeks.  Feds are heavily hinting about restrictions lifting and the boarder reopening to non-essential travel.  So I just want to have all my dicks in a row and have a plan.
> 
> Have an extra shift again tonight.  Picked up one for the weekend, as I needed one shift covered next week, when we leave to go camping with the kids a few days earlier.  The only thing that keeps me going in at this point now, is knowing that our vacation fund is growing.  well... it's easy for the most part.  I usually get door duty, so if they are going to pay me to count the # of people coming into the store, and making sure they wear a mask...then I'll do it.  Very few people push back, and we are not required to kick them out for not wearing a mask.  July 1...most of our restrictions are lifting.  So we will see how it all goes after that.
> 
> 
> Love the camel picture!!!!  I'm glad your lunch walk was great!!!!
> 
> Yup....working customer service/retail/ and the general public is EXHAUSTING!!!!!  I have been saying for years, everyone should have to work retail/customer service for at least 1 month every five years!  And it doesn't matter if you are the highest paid person in the world...everyone needs to remember to be kind to those working those essential jobs.
> 
> That is great your getting some family time!!!!  Lord knows we all need it now, more than ever!!!!
> 
> I am glad you got some sleep!  Where your mom lives, looks like where I grew up...out in the boonies!!!  It just requires more driving, planning and being more organized.
> 
> YUM!!!!  We had that Sunday/Monday night.  I made all the left overs from the weekend camp trip!.  I did the brats and hotdogs in the airfryer.  SOOOOOOOO yummy!!!!
> 
> Well, I should head out for a lunch break,   Stay safe everyone...and have a great day!!!!


That is a super fun way to celebrate a 50th!  I'm turning 50 this fall...still thinking on what to do.




buckeev said:


> HAPPY HUMP DAY Y'ALL!
> Apologies for being *SOOOO *absent! I've missed you silly lot!
> My Dear Bride and I did finally manage to squeeze in a DVC stay in late May at Copper Creek and Saratoga Springs...even had two of daughters join us for a few days. The trip definitely wasn't without incident but we "soldier'd on"...
> 
> Been busy with family stuff, work stuff and-MOST IMPORTANTLY-Trip bookin' stuff!!!
> 
> Hope everybody is doing ok!
> 
> Robert


Yay to booking trips!!!



schumigirl said:


> I agree with mac......hope we see more of you Robert....you are missed!
> 
> Glad to hear you`re all doing good though......and a definite woohooo on more trip booking!!! Always good to hear.......
> 
> 
> 
> Dull morning today, but feels quite warm for now, think we have some rain forecast for later, but will be dry tonight so I will get new sandals on later.
> 
> Not much planned today, grocery and farm shops to visit for stuff and I think we`ll do some boring housework later.......we always work together so gets it out of the way quicker. Lunch is chinese chicken salad and no cooking tonight
> 
> Can`t wait! A few friends have been here before, but it`s new to us so hoping it`s as good as everyone says it is. In beautiful grounds, it used to be a stately home many years ago, pictures look very nice too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thirsty Throwback Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Getting a nice rare filet?  A beautiful bottle of red too??
Have fun!!!  



Lynne G said:


> Happy Thursday indeed.  Not a glorious sunshine start, though will be a sunny filled day soon enough.  And another most perfect weather day.  And with that clear overnight, another brisk morning start.  54 out, but high will still be 80.  Though a weak low weather system is lurking, so partly cloudy, though weather guy this morning said, we will still see a good amount of sun.  But yeah, thanks to low weather system coming from the South, we go back to more humid air.  And for now, saying the rest of this week will be partly cloudy, and stay in the 80’s.  But as that low stays around, next week starts with a heat wave, and that daily, hazy, hot and humid, with that lightning show, rain downpouring, Summer thunderstorms chances.
> 
> Ah, thanks for correcting my memory on that HHN thread Schumi. My memory is not always good, and since I tend to only go one night, with a RIP tour, didn’t eat at any quick service place while I was there. I’m hoping you get to enjoy HHN this year, and can travel to the dark side this Fall. And I’m glad to hear travel is open to visit mum and family in Scotland.
> 
> And so, with that tad cool feeling start, more tea for me. Yes, throwing back cups of tea on this thirsty Thursday.  Yay!  Getting that ever so close to having a Friday feeling.  Woot!
> 
> Good Morning homies.


Cloudy day here.  We are still waiting on our promised rain....haven't had the lawn mowed in over 2 weeks!




Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. I woke up super early for me today, but I’m really glad I did. More on that later.
> Mom’s appointment went well yesterday. The oncologist said that her scans and blood work show absolutely no signs of cancer. The bad news is Mom in anemic. She is scheduled for a couple of IV iron treatments next month.
> 
> Now the really frustrating part of my trip. Yesterday Mom couldn’t find a bill and her most recent bank statement. I tried to help her find them. This is how I discovered that she has 3 dresser drawers full of old bills and other mail. She gets solicitations from  several charities wanting donations. She won’t throw them away because they have her name and address on them and she is convinced that someone could use that information for identity theft.  She also pays her bills and then puts the bills in the drawer with the other mail because “what else am I supposed to do with them?”  Later today I am going to Walmart to purchase a cross cut shredder and something to help her get organized.
> 
> 
> Yep, boonies is exactly what we call it. Lots of open land and trailers. She’s about 20 minutes away from a town that has a Walmart. Unfortunately my data signal isn’t very strong here,  so I can’t really watch stuff on the phone.
> 
> I have one I started months ago but have only completed the frame.
> 
> That sounds like such a fun idea. I hope the restrictions lift and you are able to go. Dh and I are going to our first NASCAR race on October 31.
> 
> Very much the boonies. I can drive down the road for miles and not see another car.
> 
> lcome back.
> 
> And now the reason I am happy that I woke up early. When I booked my room at SF the only thing available other than suites was pool view. I have been checking daily and today there were lagoon view and standard rooms available. I thought about going standard and saving some money, but lagoon view wasn’t that much more, so I have now switched to a lagoon view room.


Great score on the SF room!

Nice you are able to help your mom out.....good daughter karma for you!!








Ended up going golfing yesterday afternoon, so no street corn for dinner....another time.  Pasta salad with the brats/hotdogs was fine.

DD said she wants 'home made' sub sandwiches for tonight.  Not very exciting, but extremely easy.  Will open a bag of Everything But The Bagel Seasoned potato chips from Trader Joes to go along side.

So a run to the deli this morning to get the fixings.  Also some chicken thighs for the dogs.  And a stop off at the dry cleaners.

Need another cup of coffee before going anywhere...happy thirsty Thursday!!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah, thanks for correcting my memory on that HHN thread Schumi. My memory is not always good, and since I tend to only go one night, with a RIP tour, didn’t eat at any quick service place while I was there.



Yes, we don`t eat there either, but it`s a good place to sit and cool down for 10 minutes on a HHN. 





Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. I woke up super early for me today, but I’m really glad I did. More on that later.
> Mom’s appointment went well yesterday. The oncologist said that her scans and blood work show absolutely no signs of cancer. The bad news is Mom in anemic. She is scheduled for a couple of IV iron treatments next month.
> 
> Now the really frustrating part of my trip. Yesterday Mom couldn’t find a bill and her most recent bank statement. I tried to help her find them. This is how I discovered that she has 3 dresser drawers full of old bills and other mail. She gets solicitations from  several charities wanting donations. She won’t throw them away because they have her name and address on them and she is convinced that someone could use that information for identity theft.  She also pays her bills and then puts the bills in the drawer with the other mail because “what else am I supposed to do with them?”  Later today I am going to Walmart to purchase a cross cut shredder and something to help her get organized.
> 
> 
> Yep, boonies is exactly what we call it. Lots of open land and trailers. She’s about 20 minutes away from a town that has a Walmart. Unfortunately my data signal isn’t very strong here,  so I can’t really watch stuff on the phone.
> 
> I have one I started months ago but have only completed the frame.
> 
> That sounds like such a fun idea. I hope the restrictions lift and you are able to go. Dh and I are going to our first NASCAR race on October 31.
> 
> Very much the boonies. I can drive down the road for miles and not see another car.
> 
> lcome back.
> 
> And now the reason I am happy that I woke up early. When I booked my room at SF the only thing available other than suites was pool view. I have been checking daily and today there were lagoon view and standard rooms available. I thought about going standard and saving some money, but lagoon view wasn’t that much more, so I have now switched to a lagoon view room.




That is such good news there are no cancer traits in her blood. Anaemia can be dealt with easily. 

Lagoon views are much nicer than a pool view at Sapphire. Nice change to make. 





J'aime Paris said:


> That is a super fun way to celebrate a 50th!  I'm turning 50 this fall...still thinking on what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay to booking trips!!!
> 
> 
> Getting a nice rare filet?  A beautiful bottle of red too??
> Have fun!!!
> 
> 
> Cloudy day here.  We are still waiting on our promised rain....haven't had the lawn mowed in over 2 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> Great score on the SF room!
> 
> Nice you are able to help your mom out.....good daughter karma for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up going golfing yesterday afternoon, so no street corn for dinner....another time.  Pasta salad with the brats/hotdogs was fine.
> 
> DD said she wants 'home made' sub sandwiches for tonight.  Not very exciting, but extremely easy.  Will open a bag of Everything But The Bagel Seasoned potato chips from Trader Joes to go along side.
> 
> So a run to the deli this morning to get the fixings.  Also some chicken thighs for the dogs.  And a stop off at the dry cleaners.
> 
> Need another cup of coffee before going anywhere...happy thirsty Thursday!!
> 
> View attachment 584355



Tom doesn`t believe you`re going to be 50 this year! It is exciting to plan something exciting like that....I loved our trip for my 50th, well it was shared with our anniversary too, but we loved just celebrating! 

Well I was going for the filet, but they do Chateaubriand and also have a steak sharing plate that has a mix of all their best steaks......so we may be torn with our choices tonight, and oh yes, a very nice bottle of red will be ordered as our chauffeur will be driving us.....I`m grateful Kyle doesn`t drink!! There`s a few around his age going so should be a nice evening. 

Home made subs will be lovely...and glad you got some golf in Lori.....




Just had a thunderstorm overhead, quite spectacular skies over the sea now but thunder wasn`t too heavy although rain was for a while. 

Finished clearing out some drawers in our room, got a load of things for the charity store, some things still had labels on, must have bought them and then decided they weren`t for me. But, will drop that off tomorrow as donations are being accepted again. 

Sunshine is back out and lovely again, very humid though.......


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Tom doesn`t believe you`re going to be 50 this year! It is exciting to plan something exciting like that....I loved our trip for my 50th, well it was shared with our anniversary too, but we loved just celebrating!
> 
> Well I was going for the filet, but they do Chateaubriand and also have a steak sharing plate that has a mix of all their best steaks......so we may be torn with our choices tonight, and oh yes, a very nice bottle of red will be ordered as our chauffeur will be driving us.....I`m grateful Kyle doesn`t drink!! There`s a few around his age going so should be a nice evening.
> 
> Home made subs will be lovely...and glad you got some golf in Lori.....


I knew Tom was a great guy 

That steak sharing plate sounds quite tempting too!


----------



## RAPstar

Today I had a patient older than I that happened to live on Holiday Road who looked at me confused when I said I was going to have the song stuck in my head the rest of the day. So that's how my day is going.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick early morning stop in!!!

It is gloriously sunny again here today...and I'll take all the sun and heat we can get here.  My Tim's tea is going down extremely well this morning, and I know I'm going to be sad when this one is finished and there not another to follow it.  Oh well, I will just enjoy the one currently on my desk.   We do have an unused Keurig at home that I could bring here to use.  I might have to look into that.  Try one small box of the tim's tea cups.  It would probably be cheaper, but then they wouldn't get to see my smiling face every morning lol

I am not sure yet what I'm making for dinner/supper tonight, but thinking it will include the grill tonight.  I'm thinking chicken and grilled veggies with a nice light salad.  



Lynne G said:


> Ah, nothing like relaxing with a cup of tea, and taking a stab at finishing some of my puzzle.


Enjoy the tea!!!  


schumigirl said:


> Not much planned today, grocery and farm shops to visit for stuff and I think we`ll do some boring housework later.......we always work together so gets it out of the way quicker. Lunch is chinese chicken salad and no cooking tonight
> 
> Can`t wait! A few friends have been here before, but it`s new to us so hoping it`s as good as everyone says it is. In beautiful grounds, it used to be a stately home many years ago, pictures look very nice too.


Enjoy your meal out!  It sounds like it will be a great way to spend the evening.  And if you don't have to cook...that's an even better bonus in my books  

I already told dh I am wanting to go for a nice meal out and a movie again.  I am needing to see the inside of a restaurant when I order what I want, they bring it to me, and I don't have to do dishes!!!!


Charade67 said:


> And now the reason I am happy that I woke up early. When I booked my room at SF the only thing available other than suites was pool view. I have been checking daily and today there were lagoon view and standard rooms available. I thought about going standard and saving some money, but lagoon view wasn’t that much more, so I have now switched to a lagoon view room.


That is a great switch!!!!  


J'aime Paris said:


> That is a super fun way to celebrate a 50th! I'm turning 50 this fall...still thinking on what to do.


I just want to make this birthday special!  He complained that no one did anything for his 40th  (hint...no one did anything for mine either) so it's going to be a " go big or go home" type of thing.  But I thought the 50 gifts would include cards with encrypted messages and clues about the big gift....the nascar race trip!!!  So there will be cards, small gifts of things he could use for his truck, along with some nascar things, and some thing he " may " need for his trip.  It will be lots of planning to get everything together in time, but will be worth all the work.  

Well, I should probably look like I'm shuffling some papers, and start processing my morning papers.  Have a great day everyone....stay safe!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, Chinese takeout dinner. Was delicious.  And so happy tomorrow is Friday.  Yay!  

And went to mall, as item came in, and wow was it crowded. Who knew a Thursday evening was the time to go to the mall. Got my item and high tailed it outta there. But of course, on way out, Starbucks order also picked up. Happy little one.

Hope all have a most peaceful evening.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh had pool view booked for my SF stay, changed to lagoon for same price.  Yay, I think.  No movement on my RPR Save More price as booked almost a year ago.  AP rate not even close to it.  That’s just a standard room, but fine with me.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. I am exhausted. I spent a good part of the day shredding 2 years worth  of junk mail. Most were charities asking for donations.  It’s terrible how they prey on the elderly. I’m going to try to get her off the mailing lists.

Mom is going to drive me insane. We had the following conversation tonight.

Me: If you want to use the shredder for future junk mail I will leave it here for you.
Mom: I’ll just throw the mail away.
Me: But you said you didn’t want to throw out anything with your name on it.
Mom: I’ll tear my name off and throw the mail away.
Me: But you haven’t been dong that. Just promise me you will stop putting the mail in dresser drawers.
Mom: What else am I supposed to do with it?
Me: Throw it away!!!

AAAAUUGH!!!!!  
I give up. There is no reasoning with her.  



Lynne G said:


> Yay for scoring new view, Charade. Hope you get that shredder. Yeah, easy to have papers pile up. I tried to convince my mom, if new bill shows old bill was paid, you can shred the old one.


 I’m afraid all my effort has been in vain. Mom doesn’t want to keep the shredder, so it’s coming home with me. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Nice you are able to help your mom out.....good daughter karma for you!!


 Thanks. I hope so. Mom is really trying my patience right now. 



schumigirl said:


> Lagoon views are much nicer than a pool view at Sapphire. Nice change to make.


 Good to hear. I had originally wanted a lagoon view. I have no interest in the pool.

Going to try to get some sleep now. Good night.


----------



## macraven

Don’t forget to put the night light on....


----------



## Charade67




----------



## macraven

That is awesome !


----------



## Lynne G

Aw Charade, you can only do so much.  Hugs, as not easy.  But at least you are helping as best you can.  I’m glad to hear no cancer seen.  And yay, we both have a nice view booked at SF.  Yeah, I also had a pool view, but as both lagoon and pool was the same price to upgrade from standard, I thought pool view could be noisy, so changed.  I usually stay standard, so I’m looking forward to that nicer view.  

Ah yes,



Woot! Woot! A Friday is here. Thank goodness. It’s seems like this week went by not as quick as it could.

Rinse and repeat. Yep, again a clear overnight, so that almost chilly 53 out this early morning. But once again, the clouds come. But once again, a nice sunny day, with 82 the high. Though the humidity has increased, so a more sticky feeling day. That repeat of a day will be the same weather tomorrow. Then the heat wave start is Sunday. Nothing says Summer more then a sticky 90’s degrees hot humid and hazy, with thunderstorms chances day. Yep, that is the predicted weather for Sunday thru Thursday. And that next week weather deserves a yay, from this heat loving homie.

And while still on that week day routine, it always includes that pot of tea heating quick on the stove, and a mug of tea is enjoyed not too much after. One of the favorite morning routine part. With a throw on my lap, AC and the weather have been good at making it just perfect cool feeling inside and out.

That fabulous Friday wish to you all.  Woot!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I knew Tom was a great guy
> 
> That steak sharing plate sounds quite tempting too!








Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick early morning stop in!!!
> 
> It is gloriously sunny again here today...and I'll take all the sun and heat we can get here.  My Tim's tea is going down extremely well this morning, and I know I'm going to be sad when this one is finished and there not another to follow it.  Oh well, I will just enjoy the one currently on my desk.   We do have an unused Keurig at home that I could bring here to use.  I might have to look into that.  Try one small box of the tim's tea cups.  It would probably be cheaper, but then they wouldn't get to see my smiling face every morning lol
> 
> I am not sure yet what I'm making for dinner/supper tonight, but thinking it will include the grill tonight.  I'm thinking chicken and grilled veggies with a nice light salad.
> 
> 
> Enjoy the tea!!!
> 
> Enjoy your meal out!  It sounds like it will be a great way to spend the evening.  And if you don't have to cook...that's an even better bonus in my books
> 
> I already told dh I am wanting to go for a nice meal out and a movie again.  I am needing to see the inside of a restaurant when I order what I want, they bring it to me, and I don't have to do dishes!!!!
> 
> That is a great switch!!!!
> 
> I just want to make this birthday special!  He complained that no one did anything for his 40th  (hint...no one did anything for mine either) so it's going to be a " go big or go home" type of thing.  But I thought the 50 gifts would include cards with encrypted messages and clues about the big gift....the nascar race trip!!!  So there will be cards, small gifts of things he could use for his truck, along with some nascar things, and some thing he " may " need for his trip.  It will be lots of planning to get everything together in time, but will be worth all the work.
> 
> Well, I should probably look like I'm shuffling some papers, and start processing my morning papers.  Have a great day everyone....stay safe!!!



lol.....we didn`t do much for Tom`s 40th either, but for mine he went all out.....and does mention it now and again in a jokey way lol.......but, yes, with some planning you could do some lovely things......

Being out in a real restaurant was wonderful!





Charade67 said:


> Good evening. I am exhausted. I spent a good part of the day shredding 2 years worth  of junk mail. Most were charities asking for donations.  It’s terrible how they prey on the elderly. I’m going to try to get her off the mailing lists.
> 
> Mom is going to drive me insane. We had the following conversation tonight.
> 
> Me: If you want to use the shredder for future junk mail I will leave it here for you.
> Mom: I’ll just throw the mail away.
> Me: But you said you didn’t want to throw out anything with your name on it.
> Mom: I’ll tear my name off and throw the mail away.
> Me: But you haven’t been dong that. Just promise me you will stop putting the mail in dresser drawers.
> Mom: What else am I supposed to do with it?
> Me: Throw it away!!!
> 
> AAAAUUGH!!!!!
> I give up. There is no reasoning with her.
> 
> I’m afraid all my effort has been in vain. Mom doesn’t want to keep the shredder, so it’s coming home with me.
> 
> Thanks. I hope so. Mom is really trying my patience right now.
> 
> Good to hear. I had originally wanted a lagoon view. I have no interest in the pool.
> 
> Going to try to get some sleep now. Good night.



Maybe once you`re gone she will use it......

We do like a pool view at RP but at Sapphire, much prefer the lagoon view.





And a good Friday morning.

Although we have rain that has been pouring down all night still going on, just over 50F and breezy. So not exactly a nice summer day..........

Meal out was amazing last night. It`s our new favourite place to go for steaks. Everyone`s was cooked perfectly and the taste was one of the nicest steaks I`ve eaten, very sweet beef. The ambience, staff, service and company were just fabulous. We`ll definitely go back there again.

It was a slight late night, but not too late as Kyle was working this morning and so were a few of the other adult kids too.....I think all the kids there were the parents chauffeurs!

But, slight sleep in and snuggle this morning as we were in no rush to go anywhere, and then went out for some new trainers and trousers for Tom. Success. Men are so easy to shop with. Back home now and rain has got even heavier, so no walking or going back out today.

Chicken noodle soup I made yesterday for lunch today and pulled pork for dinner tonight with sweet potato wedges and will make some coleslaw too.


























Have a wonderful Friday and weekend ​


----------



## RAPstar

TGIF!! I'm gonna sleep all weekend as soon as I get home from work!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick early morning stop in!!!
> 
> It is gloriously sunny again here today...and I'll take all the sun and heat we can get here.  My Tim's tea is going down extremely well this morning, and I know I'm going to be sad when this one is finished and there not another to follow it.  Oh well, I will just enjoy the one currently on my desk.   We do have an unused Keurig at home that I could bring here to use.  I might have to look into that.  Try one small box of the tim's tea cups.  It would probably be cheaper, but then they wouldn't get to see my smiling face every morning lol
> 
> I am not sure yet what I'm making for dinner/supper tonight, but thinking it will include the grill tonight.  I'm thinking chicken and grilled veggies with a nice light salad.
> 
> 
> Enjoy the tea!!!
> 
> Enjoy your meal out!  It sounds like it will be a great way to spend the evening.  And if you don't have to cook...that's an even better bonus in my books
> 
> I already told dh I am wanting to go for a nice meal out and a movie again.  I am needing to see the inside of a restaurant when I order what I want, they bring it to me, and I don't have to do dishes!!!!
> 
> That is a great switch!!!!
> 
> I just want to make this birthday special!  He complained that no one did anything for his 40th  (hint...no one did anything for mine either) so it's going to be a " go big or go home" type of thing.  But I thought the 50 gifts would include cards with encrypted messages and clues about the big gift....the nascar race trip!!!  So there will be cards, small gifts of things he could use for his truck, along with some nascar things, and some thing he " may " need for his trip.  It will be lots of planning to get everything together in time, but will be worth all the work.
> 
> Well, I should probably look like I'm shuffling some papers, and start processing my morning papers.  Have a great day everyone....stay safe!!!


sounds like an epic bday!  Hope you're able to pull it off for your DH....one he will always remember!



Lynne G said:


> Ah, Chinese takeout dinner. Was delicious.  And so happy tomorrow is Friday.  Yay!
> 
> And went to mall, as item came in, and wow was it crowded. Who knew a Thursday evening was the time to go to the mall. Got my item and high tailed it outta there. But of course, on way out, Starbucks order also picked up. Happy little one.
> 
> Hope all have a most peaceful evening.


Food, mall and Sbux.....all good things!



Charade67 said:


> Good evening. I am exhausted. I spent a good part of the day shredding 2 years worth  of junk mail. Most were charities asking for donations.  It’s terrible how they prey on the elderly. I’m going to try to get her off the mailing lists.
> 
> Mom is going to drive me insane. We had the following conversation tonight.
> 
> Me: If you want to use the shredder for future junk mail I will leave it here for you.
> Mom: I’ll just throw the mail away.
> Me: But you said you didn’t want to throw out anything with your name on it.
> Mom: I’ll tear my name off and throw the mail away.
> Me: But you haven’t been dong that. Just promise me you will stop putting the mail in dresser drawers.
> Mom: What else am I supposed to do with it?
> Me: Throw it away!!!
> 
> AAAAUUGH!!!!!
> I give up. There is no reasoning with her.
> 
> I’m afraid all my effort has been in vain. Mom doesn’t want to keep the shredder, so it’s coming home with me.
> 
> Thanks. I hope so. Mom is really trying my patience right now.
> 
> Good to hear. I had originally wanted a lagoon view. I have no interest in the pool.
> 
> Going to try to get some sleep now. Good night.


Changing routine can be difficult for seniors.  Maybe bring the shredder back each time you visit.  Then there will be less accumulation of papers to deal with...
Hope you slept well!



Lynne G said:


> Aw Charade, you can only do so much.  Hugs, as not easy.  But at least you are helping as best you can.  I’m glad to hear no cancer seen.  And yay, we both have a nice view booked at SF.  Yeah, I also had a pool view, but as both lagoon and pool was the same price to upgrade from standard, I thought pool view could be noisy, so changed.  I usually stay standard, so I’m looking forward to that nicer view.
> 
> Ah yes,
> 
> View attachment 584597
> 
> Woot! Woot! A Friday is here. Thank goodness. It’s seems like this week went by not as quick as it could.
> 
> Rinse and repeat. Yep, again a clear overnight, so that almost chilly 53 out this early morning. But once again, the clouds come. But once again, a nice sunny day, with 82 the high. Though the humidity has increased, so a more sticky feeling day. That repeat of a day will be the same weather tomorrow. Then the heat wave start is Sunday. Nothing says Summer more then a sticky 90’s degrees hot humid and hazy, with thunderstorms chances day. Yep, that is the predicted weather for Sunday thru Thursday. And that next week weather deserves a yay, from this heat loving homie.
> 
> And while still on that week day routine, it always includes that pot of tea heating quick on the stove, and a mug of tea is enjoyed not too much after. One of the favorite morning routine part. With a throw on my lap, AC and the weather have been good at making it just perfect cool feeling inside and out.
> 
> That fabulous Friday wish to you all.  Woot!


We finally got the much needed rain yesterday and overnight!  The grass looks better already....amazing how quickly that happens!
Great score on your SF room too!!



schumigirl said:


> lol.....we didn`t do much for Tom`s 40th either, but for mine he went all out.....and does mention it now and again in a jokey way lol.......but, yes, with some planning you could do some lovely things......
> 
> Being out in a real restaurant was wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe once you`re gone she will use it......
> 
> We do like a pool view at RP but at Sapphire, much prefer the lagoon view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a good Friday morning.
> 
> Although we have rain that has been pouring down all night still going on, just over 50F and breezy. So not exactly a nice summer day..........
> 
> Meal out was amazing last night. It`s our new favourite place to go for steaks. Everyone`s was cooked perfectly and the taste was one of the nicest steaks I`ve eaten, very sweet beef. The ambience, staff, service and company were just fabulous. We`ll definitely go back there again.
> 
> It was a slight late night, but not too late as Kyle was working this morning and so were a few of the other adult kids too.....I think all the kids there were the parents chauffeurs!
> 
> But, slight sleep in and snuggle this morning as we were in no rush to go anywhere, and then went out for some new trainers and trousers for Tom. Success. Men are so easy to shop with. Back home now and rain has got even heavier, so no walking or going back out today.
> 
> Chicken noodle soup I made yesterday for lunch today and pulled pork for dinner tonight with sweet potato wedges and will make some coleslaw too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday and weekend ​


So happy to hear your evening out was a glowing success!!!   Nothing beats good food, good drink and good friends!!!






Happy Friday!!!

Looking forward to tonight!   We are meeting up with 3 other couples and hanging out for the evening.  These are friends we don't see too often.  They live an hour away, and schedules are always tough to coordinate.



DH surprised DD by bringing her new vehicle home last night!  A 2021 Ford Bronco Sport!  

DH works in the auto industry....so this is one of the 'perks' of his role.  DD is beyond grateful and over the moon thrilled!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> sounds like an epic bday!  Hope you're able to pull it off for your DH....one he will always remember!
> 
> 
> Food, mall and Sbux.....all good things!
> 
> 
> Changing routine can be difficult for seniors.  Maybe bring the shredder back each time you visit.  Then there will be less accumulation of papers to deal with...
> Hope you slept well!
> 
> 
> We finally got the much needed rain yesterday and overnight!  The grass looks better already....amazing how quickly that happens!
> Great score on your SF room too!!
> 
> 
> So happy to hear your evening out was a glowing success!!!   Nothing beats good food, good drink and good friends!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!!!
> 
> Looking forward to tonight!   We are meeting up with 3 other couples and hanging out for the evening.  These are friends we don't see too often.  They live an hour away, and schedules are always tough to coordinate.
> 
> 
> 
> DH surprised DD by bringing her new vehicle home last night!  A 2021 Ford Bronco Sport!
> View attachment 584645
> DH works in the auto industry....so this is one of the 'perks' of his role.  DD is beyond grateful and over the moon thrilled!
> 
> 
> View attachment 584648View attachment 584650View attachment 584652



She`ll be so thrilled with that Lori!!! Happy new wheels to your DD.......bet dad got an extra hug for that surprise......lovely!!

Yes, it was a fabulous evening.....and yes, like you trying to arrange schedules with everyone for it to work can be difficult, but worth it to see friends anytime!

Hope you have a lovely time with your friends tonight, i`m sure you will though.....I know I have a slight sore throat (again) after so much laughter and chatting last night! But, yes it was just nice to be back out in a nice fancy restaurant.........

And congrats again to your daughter.........hope she loves driving it......


----------



## Lynne G

That’s awesome Paris.  One very lucky DD with gift dad brought home.  Yeah, a bit of rain, and grass grows inches.  

Seems Schumi had some rain today. Hope you had a nice mug of tea today.

Sun is shining brightly.  All are working today.  Ah yes, Friday, ah. I’m with Andy, not much movement to do this weekend.  Though older one has to work tomorrow, until 10 pm.  Long day for him.  Though he was happy to score an very early birthday present.  The new gaming system he wanted.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> She`ll be so thrilled with that Lori!!! Happy new wheels to your DD.......bet dad got an extra hug for that surprise......lovely!!
> 
> Yes, it was a fabulous evening.....and yes, like you trying to arrange schedules with everyone for it to work can be difficult, but worth it to see friends anytime!
> 
> Hope you have a lovely time with your friends tonight, i`m sure you will though.....I know I have a slight sore throat (again) after so much laughter and chatting last night! But, yes it was just nice to be back out in a nice fancy restaurant.........
> 
> And congrats again to your daughter.........hope she loves driving it......


Thanks Carole!  She's very happy, and dad got lots of extra hugs!

DD drives on the interstate exclusively between college and home.  We've always made sure she's had an SUV for Wisconsin winter weather.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> That’s awesome Paris.  One very lucky DD with gift dad brought home.  Yeah, a bit of rain, and grass grows inches.
> 
> Seems Schumi had some rain today. Hope you had a nice mug of tea today.
> 
> Sun is shining brightly.  All are working today.  Ah yes, Friday, ah. I’m with Andy, not much movement to do this weekend.  Though older one has to work tomorrow, until 10 pm.  Long day for him.  Though he was happy to score an very early birthday present.  The new gaming system he wanted.


Thanks Lynne!
This will be the last vehicle we give to DD.  She will use this one through dental school, and the next one is on her!

Glad your DS got an early bday present!!!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Thanks Carole!  She's very happy, and dad got lots of extra hugs!
> 
> DD drives on the interstate exclusively between college and home.  We've always made sure she's had an SUV for Wisconsin winter weather.



Oh gosh yes, your winters are legendary......I couldn`t imagine dealing with that type of weather every year! We get a couple of mm`s of snow and the country is at a standstill.....lol.....




Still raining here....looks like it`s going to be on the rest of today and into tonight. It`s been so lovely last couple of months, this feels very wintery today.......can`t see the hills behind us or the sea as it`s so misty. 

Yes, time for a cuppa as it`s still several hours till dinner tonight......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a procrastination Friday morning stop in lol

I'm soooo glad it's Friday, and that the piles of papers on my desk a very light today.  

Woke up a horrible sinus ( allergy ) headache and sooo stuffed up.  Promptly took allergy medication and advil and chased that back with a nice cold gatorade that I always have in the fridge for these days.  Starting to feel somewhat human again.  

Came into work...tried to log into my computer....and I get locked out    My wireless keyboard has been giving me soooo much grief, I just want to throw it out the window of my office, then proceed to drive over it on my way out of work.  Sigh...so after getting someone to email our IT department...they got it fixed.  Needless to say, I'm going to be cleaning my old keyboard, and using that going forward.  It is beyond frustrating.  Let's just say, I'm glad it's Friday.  

Didn't get out for a walk last night, but we did head to Costco to pick up a few things that we were needing.  Not as many steps as I would put on, but at least I got some walking in.  Now to get some steps in over the weekend.  

Dh and the boys are heading to the big city, as the boys have some shopping they want to do.  I'm glad to just stay at home.  We have been soo busy since the middle of May, I'm just to just putter and clean up the house and enjoy some down time.  I picked up a sift for someone, as I was scheduled for an evening shift, and we are planning to go camping with the kids on Canada day weekend.  So I'll work my shift, putter in the house, and just enjoy being at home.  



Lynne G said:


> h had pool view booked for my SF stay, changed to lagoon for same price. Yay, I think. No movement on my RPR Save More price as booked almost a year ago. AP rate not even close to it. That’s just a standard room, but fine with me.


Nice score!!!!!!!  What is your count down at now?  Your chinese dinner sounded very yummy!!!  I love a good chinese meal feast!!!


Charade67 said:


> Mom is going to drive me insane. We had the following conversation tonight.


I know that this will be me with my mom in the future.  Then I remember how much I/we miss dh's mom, then I just enjoy the fact that I still have my mom here to have these moments with.  As frustrating as it can be, we will miss all those moments in the future.  Neither situation is easy.  I'm sure you were relieved to hear about her cancer.  That must be a huge relief!


schumigirl said:


> Meal out was amazing last night. It`s our new favourite place to go for steaks. Everyone`s was cooked perfectly and the taste was one of the nicest steaks I`ve eaten, very sweet beef. The ambience, staff, service and company were just fabulous. We`ll definitely go back there again.


I am glad you had an amazing time!!!  I love the fact that I have dd's right now.  This is a bonus part of being a parent!!!!  


J'aime Paris said:


> DH surprised DD by bringing her new vehicle home last night! A 2021 Ford Bronco Sport!


That is a SWEET ride!!!  A co-worker ordered one last fall, and is STILL waiting for his to be delivered.  You can't find those on a lot here anywhere in Canada.  With covid, the fire at one of the ford manufacturing plants....and now that the microchips that they are putting into the vehicles are not available or in short supply makes getting your hands on a new ford vehicle hard!  That is an awesome ride.  She will love it!!!!


J'aime Paris said:


> Thanks Carole!  She's very happy, and dad got lots of extra hugs!
> 
> DD drives on the interstate exclusively between college and home.  We've always made sure she's had an SUV for Wisconsin winter weather.


My next vehicle with be some sort of bigger cross-over or SUV type vehicle.  My car does great here...it's bigger/heavier and low to the ground which makes her great on not so great roads.  But my next one will be one of the others.  

Well, I should shuffle a few papers around.

Have a great day everyone!!!  Stay safe and healthy!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Pumpkin, once I went from a sedan to a suv years and years ago, on my third one, I don’t want to drive anything else.  Not sure have to check my countdowns.  And stoked my little one wants to come for a few days, and while she is not a horror fan like me, will do HHN with me when I am there at the end of September.  So HRH in late August, followed by RPR and SF last 2 weeks of September, leaving first Saturday in October.  Gotta get use of that AP, and my last year’s purchase of BOGO HHN tickets.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Lynne G said:


> Pumpkin, once I went from a sedan to a suv years and years ago, on my third one, I don’t want to drive anything else


I know.  The " plan" was for me to get a new to me vehicle next year...The new truck was supposed to happen last year...but with covid and everything, we just didn't want to chance a brand new vehicle and no jobs    So now momma will be waiting for few years to get a different vehicle.  

It's currently 82F here.  I ran home over lunch to make a quick smoothie....and on my.,...it's gloriously hot.  It will be close or over 90 by late afternoon.  The forecast keeps changing...but by Monday.Tuesday we are supposed to be 110 and higher.  That's a quite hot for us....but I will take all that we can get.  I am grateful for my inside desk job when we experience such drastic temps - hot or cold.  I'll take the hot over the cold any day.  You can always find ways to cool down....it's hard to warm up once your cold.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. I am finally back home. My aunt should be home later tonight and my brother will leave tomorrow. Dh and B are at Busch Gardens, so I am alone tonight.



Lynne G said:


> Aw Charade, you can only do so much. Hugs, as not easy. But at least you are helping as best you can. I’m glad to hear no cancer seen. And yay, we both have a nice view booked at SF. Yeah, I also had a pool view, but as both lagoon and pool was the same price to upgrade from standard, I thought pool view could be noisy, so changed. I usually stay standard, so I’m looking forward to that nicer view.


 It will be funny if we end up with rooms close to each other. I was also concerned about the noice from the pool, so I was really happy when lagoon view came available.



schumigirl said:


> Men are so easy to shop with.


 You have never shopped with my husband, He is such a pain to shop with. We have opposite shopping personalities. I like to go to the store, get what I need, and leave. He will spend a lot of time browsing and then go back for one last look.He also tends to be very indecisive.



J'aime Paris said:


> Changing routine can be difficult for seniors. Maybe bring the shredder back each time you visit. Then there will be less accumulation of papers to deal with...


 That's probably what I will have to do. I got her a nice file folder for her bills. I really hope she doesn't continue to stick them in dresser drawers.



J'aime Paris said:


> DH surprised DD by bringing her new vehicle home last night! A 2021 Ford Bronco Sport!


 Sweet!



J'aime Paris said:


> We've always made sure she's had an SUV for Wisconsin winter weather.


 Are you anywhere neat Oshkosh? I have a friend who lives there.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Came into work...tried to log into my computer....and I get locked out   My wireless keyboard has been giving me soooo much grief, I just want to throw it out the window of my office, then proceed to drive over it on my way out of work. Sigh...so after getting someone to email our IT department...they got it fixed. Needless to say, I'm going to be cleaning my old keyboard, and using that going forward. It is beyond frustrating. Let's just say, I'm glad it's Friday.


 Oh no. Any chance they will give you a new computer?



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm sure you were relieved to hear about her cancer. That must be a huge relief!


 Very relieved. This is her 4th time fighting cancer.

I should probably go and unpack. I think I will spend the rest of the evening doing nothing.


----------



## Lynne G

You deserve a cool feeling, quiet house Charade.  And a good long sleep in your own bed.  Hehe, we had my mom do mail piles on the floor next to her chair.  Piles were to  save, to recycle, and to trash.  Whoever showed up to visit was the pile cleaner upper. Otherwise, not a drawer, but a piled high table of mail and other papers we had to go through. We gave her a shredder that she sometimes used, though shredding was also a you show up, your job to do.  I can understand as my mom was a child of the great depression.   And yay, hope we get rooms near each other.  I do leave the 2nd, but have an evening flight, that I very much hoping not to be  changed in any way, so will probably leave around 5:30pm. Will checkout early, and put luggage to keep while I enjoy last day park fun.    

Ah, a quiet evening for me. Older one will not return from work for another almost two hours, and little one is online playing I’m not sure with her friends. She complained of a painful shoulder when she came home from her work. Said coworker pushed down on it, and popped back. Um, not sure exactly what popped that was needed to be put back, but I guess she is okay, as I did not see any swelling. Told her to take some pain medicine, and if still hurt, call doctor tomorrow. But that little bugger. Had to put her arm next to mine. She’s already very tan. By the end of summer, she will be much tanner. Tans like her dad, with that olive Mediterranean skin.

And so, tea for me, coffee for her, and a smaller screen viewing for me.  Relaxing, with alarm turned off.  Perfect Friday night.  Ahhhhh.


----------



## Lynne G

Night light, from Tribute Store:



Yay, for HHN happening this year.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning


----------



## schumigirl

Well, on Thursday night it was arranged for us all that were out for dinner (kids and dogs too) to go for a long walk this morning.......I thought it might not happen.....but we all met early this morning and walked over 10 miles along the beach/prom area of our coastline.

Beautiful walk, even though the sun wasn`t shining, but it was warm and muggy, so hoodies wrapped around our waist as we didn`t need them. We really enjoyed it, although it was maybe a mile or two more than I should have done, but managed it fine. 

Bacon sandwiches and tea waiting for us at the beach cafe when we got back....they were both welcome!! 

Now recovering  .........but felt wonderful and so much fun to go altogether with Kyle and some of our friends too with their adult kids too, usually it`s just a couple of us meet for a walk.

Earned my prosecco tonight..........


----------



## J'aime Paris

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a procrastination Friday morning stop in lol
> 
> I'm soooo glad it's Friday, and that the piles of papers on my desk a very light today.
> 
> Woke up a horrible sinus ( allergy ) headache and sooo stuffed up.  Promptly took allergy medication and advil and chased that back with a nice cold gatorade that I always have in the fridge for these days.  Starting to feel somewhat human again.
> 
> Came into work...tried to log into my computer....and I get locked out    My wireless keyboard has been giving me soooo much grief, I just want to throw it out the window of my office, then proceed to drive over it on my way out of work.  Sigh...so after getting someone to email our IT department...they got it fixed.  Needless to say, I'm going to be cleaning my old keyboard, and using that going forward.  It is beyond frustrating.  Let's just say, I'm glad it's Friday.
> 
> Didn't get out for a walk last night, but we did head to Costco to pick up a few things that we were needing.  Not as many steps as I would put on, but at least I got some walking in.  Now to get some steps in over the weekend.
> 
> Dh and the boys are heading to the big city, as the boys have some shopping they want to do.  I'm glad to just stay at home.  We have been soo busy since the middle of May, I'm just to just putter and clean up the house and enjoy some down time.  I picked up a sift for someone, as I was scheduled for an evening shift, and we are planning to go camping with the kids on Canada day weekend.  So I'll work my shift, putter in the house, and just enjoy being at home.
> 
> 
> Nice score!!!!!!!  What is your count down at now?  Your chinese dinner sounded very yummy!!!  I love a good chinese meal feast!!!
> 
> I know that this will be me with my mom in the future.  Then I remember how much I/we miss dh's mom, then I just enjoy the fact that I still have my mom here to have these moments with.  As frustrating as it can be, we will miss all those moments in the future.  Neither situation is easy.  I'm sure you were relieved to hear about her cancer.  That must be a huge relief!
> 
> I am glad you had an amazing time!!!  I love the fact that I have dd's right now.  This is a bonus part of being a parent!!!!
> 
> That is a SWEET ride!!!  A co-worker ordered one last fall, and is STILL waiting for his to be delivered.  You can't find those on a lot here anywhere in Canada.  With covid, the fire at one of the ford manufacturing plants....and now that the microchips that they are putting into the vehicles are not available or in short supply makes getting your hands on a new ford vehicle hard!  That is an awesome ride.  She will love it!!!!
> 
> My next vehicle with be some sort of bigger cross-over or SUV type vehicle.  My car does great here...it's bigger/heavier and low to the ground which makes her great on not so great roads.  But my next one will be one of the others.
> 
> Well, I should shuffle a few papers around.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!  Stay safe and healthy!!!!!


DH ordered the Bronco for DD a few months ago.  Yes, they are difficult to get...for several reasons.
I also love a large vehicle!



Charade67 said:


> Good evening. I am finally back home. My aunt should be home later tonight and my brother will leave tomorrow. Dh and B are at Busch Gardens, so I am alone tonight.
> 
> It will be funny if we end up with rooms close to each other. I was also concerned about the noice from the pool, so I was really happy when lagoon view came available.
> 
> You have never shopped with my husband, He is such a pain to shop with. We have opposite shopping personalities. I like to go to the store, get what I need, and leave. He will spend a lot of time browsing and then go back for one last look.He also tends to be very indecisive.
> 
> That's probably what I will have to do. I got her a nice file folder for her bills. I really hope she doesn't continue to stick them in dresser drawers.
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> Are you anywhere neat Oshkosh? I have a friend who lives there.
> 
> Oh no. Any chance they will give you a new computer?
> 
> Very relieved. This is her 4th time fighting cancer.
> 
> I should probably go and unpack. I think I will spend the rest of the evening doing nothing.


I grew up about 20 minutes from Oshkosh.  Have you ever been there?  They have a week long annual international aircraft show that's a pretty big deal for flying lovers.  Hotels and campgrounds book up over a year in advance, for 60 miles away in all directions. 



Lynne G said:


> You deserve a cool feeling, quiet house Charade.  And a good long sleep in your own bed.  Hehe, we had my mom do mail piles on the floor next to her chair.  Piles were to  save, to recycle, and to trash.  Whoever showed up to visit was the pile cleaner upper. Otherwise, not a drawer, but a piled high table of mail and other papers we had to go through. We gave her a shredder that she sometimes used, though shredding was also a you show up, your job to do.  I can understand as my mom was a child of the great depression.   And yay, hope we get rooms near each other.  I do leave the 2nd, but have an evening flight, that I very much hoping not to be  changed in any way, so will probably leave around 5:30pm. Will checkout early, and put luggage to keep while I enjoy last day park fun.
> 
> Ah, a quiet evening for me. Older one will not return from work for another almost two hours, and little one is online playing I’m not sure with her friends. She complained of a painful shoulder when she came home from her work. Said coworker pushed down on it, and popped back. Um, not sure exactly what popped that was needed to be put back, but I guess she is okay, as I did not see any swelling. Told her to take some pain medicine, and if still hurt, call doctor tomorrow. But that little bugger. Had to put her arm next to mine. She’s already very tan. By the end of summer, she will be much tanner. Tans like her dad, with that olive Mediterranean skin.
> 
> And so, tea for me, coffee for her, and a smaller screen viewing for me.  Relaxing, with alarm turned off.  Perfect Friday night.  Ahhhhh.


Hope your DDs shoulder is ok!



schumigirl said:


> Well, on Thursday night it was arranged for us all that were out for dinner (kids and dogs too) to go for a long walk this morning.......I thought it might not happen.....but we all met early this morning and walked over 10 miles along the beach/prom area of our coastline.
> 
> Beautiful walk, even though the sun wasn`t shining, but it was warm and muggy, so hoodies wrapped around our waist as we didn`t need them. We really enjoyed it, although it was maybe a mile or two more than I should have done, but managed it fine.
> 
> Bacon sandwiches and tea waiting for us at the beach cafe when we got back....they were both welcome!!
> 
> Now recovering  .........but felt wonderful and so much fun to go altogether with Kyle and some of our friends too with their adult kids too, usually it`s just a couple of us meet for a walk.
> 
> Earned my prosecco tonight..........


10 miles!  You earned 2 glasses of prosecco for tonight!!
More rain for us today....we waited forever for the rain to come, and now it won't hardly stop for days.  No walk for the dogs sadly...I don't do drenched, lol!




Last night with friends was fun!  It's always nice to have a few laughs and a couple of cocktails!  Hopefully we will see each other again, sooner than later.

Today is a chore day at home.  Not exactly my idea of fun, but needs to be done.  And since it's a rainy day, not much else going on....so a good day to work around the house.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> DH ordered the Bronco for DD a few months ago.  Yes, they are difficult to get...for several reasons.
> I also love a large vehicle!
> 
> 
> I grew up about 20 minutes from Oshkosh.  Have you ever been there?  They have a week long annual international aircraft show that's a pretty big deal for flying lovers.  Hotels and campgrounds book up over a year in advance, for 60 miles away in all directions.
> 
> 
> Hope your DDs shoulder is ok!
> 
> 
> 10 miles!  You earned 2 glasses of prosecco for tonight!!
> More rain for us today....we waited forever for the rain to come, and now it won't hardly stop for days.  No walk for the dogs sadly...I don't do drenched, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night with friends was fun!  It's always nice to have a few laughs and a couple of cocktails!  Hopefully we will see each other again, sooner than later.
> 
> Today is a chore day at home.  Not exactly my idea of fun, but needs to be done.  And since it's a rainy day, not much else going on....so a good day to work around the house.
> 
> View attachment 584858




I always imagine you to have sunshine.....or snow! Rain doesn`t seem to fit for your area.......you`ll be glad when it improves and you can get the dogs back out again. 

Glad you had such a lovely evening with friends......it does us the power of good to be around them as often as we can. 

Rain doesn`t bother me too much, as long as I`m dressed for it and it`s not cold nor windy at the same time. And I hate getting soaked. But, a little drizzle is fine.......yes, I earned a whole bottle I think!!! We did laught the other night at dinner......there was a table for 2 near us, a couple....he was on coke and she had a bottle of prosecco and drank the whole thing to herself.....she looked happy as Larry, he looked miserable as sin.......lol....poor guy! 





Just the two of us for dinner tonight, made another curry last night so the flavours would develop for tonight, and I`ve just added the chicken to the sauce I made, and it`ll simmer away for the next few hours. Smells gorgeous!!! 

Managed to do some housework and will get any laundry done that we need. With us having guests while we`re away, I`ve got their room ready and just a few things to add before they arrive tomorrow evening. He joked to Kyle he was hoping I`d leave a chocolate on their pillows at night, so I have some lindt chocolates for their room in a bowl and will place one each on their pillows......well, he did ask! He always has some wonderful tales to tell being in CiD and she works as a traffic officer. 

Cup of tea........or.........maybe something else.......it`s 5 o` clock somewhere


----------



## Lynne G

A bit of rain just passed by an hour ago.  But that was dried up within an hour.  And it’s raining quite noisy now.  And the heat wave not quite starting yet.  88 degrees the high, with that Summer chances of wicked, spectacular thunderstorms.  But predicted 90’s to be started tomorrow, with excessive heat warnings Monday and Tuesday.  

Off to see if little one will do errands with me.  With her salty response that not quite ready, means I think her shoulder is okay.  Will keep an eye on her.  Thanks Paris.  I think it’s sore because lots of physical work with camp work starting this week, but hope it’s just a soreness and nothing more.


----------



## schumigirl

Can`t forget to wish Robbie and her family a wonderful wedding day for her Granddaughter and her new husband.......what they have planned for the whole day sounds so beautiful.......

Cheers


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon everyone. I think I was a lot more exhausted for the past week than I realized. I woke up at 6:00, fed the cat, and went back to sleep. I woke up briefly at 8:00 and 10:00, but was still very groggy and went back to sleep. Finally woke up for good at noon. 



Lynne G said:


> And yay, hope we get rooms near each other. I do leave the 2nd, but have an evening flight, that I very much hoping not to be changed in any way, so will probably leave around 5:30pm. Will checkout early, and put luggage to keep while I enjoy last day park fun.


 My flight gets in a little after 3:00 ion the 1st, so we could meet for dinner, breakfast, lunch, or even some park time. I'll private message you my phone number when we get closer to trip time. 



schumigirl said:


> Well, on Thursday night it was arranged for us all that were out for dinner (kids and dogs too) to go for a long walk this morning.......I thought it might not happen.....but we all met early this morning and walked over 10 miles along the beach/prom area of our coastline.


Wow. We didn't even do that much in a day at Disney. I need to start walking more, but can't seem to get motivated in this heat. 



J'aime Paris said:


> I grew up about 20 minutes from Oshkosh. Have you ever been there?


 I have never been to Wisconsin. I don't often get out of the south east. 



schumigirl said:


> there was a table for 2 near us, a couple....he was on coke


That has a completely different meaning than the one you intended. 

Today's project is to attempt to get my mom off so may charity mailing lists. When I was shredding mail I kept some of the addresses and today I will write to the and tell them to take her off lists. It should be illegal for charities sell or even exchange their mailing lists.  I am convinced that they deliberately target senior citizens. My brother has started getting a lot of charity mailings and he just turned 65 back in April.


----------



## macraven

This is Happy Day for Robbie
Her granddaughters wedding


Wishing the happy couple years of happiness as they start their life together today

I need to play catch up here ... way behind posts and updates

Still waiting for my car to be finished but it’s a pipe dream isn’t it


----------



## schumigirl

Charade………yes, my terminology is very British at times.

My mother is quite savvy for an 86 year old, now she has fun with these phone calls trying to extract money from her on the phone……..well, she was bored during lockdown……..lol……all postal mail not welcome from her gets shredded, but yes, it’s a nasty practice from people who will prey on the vulnerable.


mac……..you’ll get it back eventually…….at least you have mr Mac’s to fall back on………yes, I think Robbie and family will be having the best day.




Prosecco is open…….watching The Game with Michael Douglas, fabulous movie if you’ve never seen it.

Curry was delicious and no room for snacks tonight……..well, maybe a chip and dip later……..


----------



## Charade67

Seventeen! Seventeen different organizations asking for charity donations. Some I know are legitimate, but others I have never heard of. I just hope I can get her off these lists.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, my mom used to give a small donation in memory of someone once in awhile, Charade, and we tossed a large pile of address labels and stickers she got from them. At least my mom was wise enough to ignore all most of the time. Even at our house, sometimes the amount of junk mail we get is the majority of what we have in our mailbox.  Why we have a recycle paper bag next to the front door.  Relentless.  

Ah, burger dinner, as just a little one and me. With chicken noodle soup and salad, all food little one likes to eat.  Ack, she wants to go for a smoothie from Mr. Wish.  Um, not a yogurt fan, so gave it a pass.  Tea, why yes.  After dinner drink for me.  Quite nice, I have to say.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Seventeen! Seventeen different organizations asking for charity donations. Some I know are legitimate, but others I have never heard of. I just hope I can get her off these lists.




Its never easy getting names removed from lists. It does take time, but worth persevering. Hope you can sort her out……




Lynne G said:


> Yeah, my mom used to give a small donation in memory of someone once in awhile, Charade, and we tossed a large pile of address labels and stickers she got from them. At least my mom was wise enough to ignore all most of the time. Even at our house, sometimes the amount of junk mail we get is the majority of what we have in our mailbox.  Why we have a recycle paper bag next to the front door.  Relentless.
> 
> Ah, burger dinner, as just a little one and me. With chicken noodle soup and salad, all food little one likes to eat.  Ack, she wants to go for a smoothie from Mr. Wish.  Um, not a yogurt fan, so gave it a pass.  Tea, why yes.  After dinner drink for me.  Quite nice, I have to say.



Burgers and chicken noodle soup? she must have been hungry…..love a yoghurt smoothie, not many places do them over here, but do make our own now and again.



Getting muggy here again tonight…….weather is looking good for next week in Scotland, so if we do manage a day out it’ll be nice…..

Enjoyed the movie…..watching different channels right now as someone is roaming through trying to find something…….I wish I was a tv fan……I do have a friend that watches it from early hours…..not my thing at all……

Windows will be open tonight for sure in the bedroom…….weirdly cool and muggy at the same time……


----------



## macraven

Schumi in case I miss you later tomorrow, hope you have a safe trip!
Be sure to show us pics of Scotland when you return home.

I know you leave on Monday but I have not been an early riser the past week


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick evening stop in!!!

Just waiting for the boys to get back from the big city.  I am catching up on some tv I had missed and enjoying the portable air conditioner that we finally set back up again for this heat wave.  It is HOT...and supposed to stay like this for a few days yet.  We are breaking an over 60 yr old record for number of consecutive days over 90F +.  I enjoy it...others not so much.  We really don't get this hot for this long.  We will spike up to this hot...but only for a day or two...then it's gone.

Came home, deep cleaned the bathroom (it was really needing a good cleaning again) and puttered and cleaned a few other areas.  I tossed some chicken breasts into the airfryer, to cook them quick...then whipped up a chicken ceasar salad wrap!  It was exactly what I was needing.  I just wanted something light with the heat...and this was perfect!!!  Still have some chicken to have another one or 2 for the next day or two. 

Think I finally found a pattern for a new quilt I want to make for my sister.  Now to find some fabric she would like.  Get it here, so when we have some rain or some downtime, then I can get started on it. 


Charade67 said:


> Very relieved. This is her 4th time fighting cancer.


She sounds like she's a spitfire and doesn't give up easily.  She sounds like she would have a few interesting stories to share. 


Lynne G said:


> She complained of a painful shoulder when she came home from her work. Said coworker pushed down on it, and popped back. Um, not sure exactly what popped that was needed to be put back, but I guess she is okay, as I did not see any swelling. Told her to take some pain medicine, and if still hurt, call doctor tomorrow


I am glad her shoulder is on the mend.  I hope you get a little reprieve from all the rain soon.  YOu might start to grow pin feathers


schumigirl said:


> Getting muggy here again tonight…….weather is looking good for next week in Scotland, so if we do manage a day out it’ll be nice…..


Have a wonderful time in Scotland!!!!  I can't wait to hear your tales when you return. 

Well, I should go and give my flowers outside another drink of water.  I moved them into some shade...but they are drinking up lots of water in this heat. 
Have a great night everyone!!!!!


----------



## macraven

Someone is asleep at the wheel tonight...
No porch light on and I tripped over the cat on the porch steps ..


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi in case I miss you later tomorrow, hope you have a safe trip!
> Be sure to show us pics of Scotland when you return home.
> 
> I know you leave on Monday but I have not been an early riser the past week



Thanks mac.....I`m sure we`ll catch up plenty before I leave.......  So much to chat about!!!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick evening stop in!!!
> 
> Just waiting for the boys to get back from the big city.  I am catching up on some tv I had missed and enjoying the portable air conditioner that we finally set back up again for this heat wave.  It is HOT...and supposed to stay like this for a few days yet.  We are breaking an over 60 yr old record for number of consecutive days over 90F +.  I enjoy it...others not so much.  We really don't get this hot for this long.  We will spike up to this hot...but only for a day or two...then it's gone.
> 
> Came home, deep cleaned the bathroom (it was really needing a good cleaning again) and puttered and cleaned a few other areas.  I tossed some chicken breasts into the airfryer, to cook them quick...then whipped up a chicken ceasar salad wrap!  It was exactly what I was needing.  I just wanted something light with the heat...and this was perfect!!!  Still have some chicken to have another one or 2 for the next day or two.
> 
> Think I finally found a pattern for a new quilt I want to make for my sister.  Now to find some fabric she would like.  Get it here, so when we have some rain or some downtime, then I can get started on it.
> 
> She sounds like she's a spitfire and doesn't give up easily.  She sounds like she would have a few interesting stories to share.
> 
> I am glad her shoulder is on the mend.  I hope you get a little reprieve from all the rain soon.  YOu might start to grow pin feathers
> 
> Have a wonderful time in Scotland!!!!  I can't wait to hear your tales when you return.
> 
> Well, I should go and give my flowers outside another drink of water.  I moved them into some shade...but they are drinking up lots of water in this heat.
> Have a great night everyone!!!!!View attachment 584989View attachment 584989



Thanks Pumpkin......hope you have a great week ahead......and yes, we have heatwaves like that......so we too absolutely make the most of them when we get them......




macraven said:


> Someone is asleep at the wheel tonight...
> No porch light on and I tripped over the cat on the porch steps ..



We need Charade back so you can see in the dark.......




Well, weird morning....sunny and foggy at the same time, but going to be nice. 

Need to pop out for a few bits this morning and then the Grand Prix, will see how much of that we watch depending on what happens. Then dinner will be a bbq tonight, Kyle`s friends will arrive later, so won`t be feeding them which is a shame, I like them a lot. They`re staying till Saturday or maybe Sunday when their home will be, or should be finished. 

Won`t take me long to pack later, then head off early tomorrow. Having trouble fitting everyone in we want to see, so I guess we`ll upset someone, but we have our main family and our oldest friends covered.

Think more fog is rolling in now off the sea. It`s gone a bit dull. 

Bacon and poached eggs this morning.......


























Have a wonderful Sunday   ​


----------



## Lynne G

A wonderful Sunday indeed. 

Safe travels Schumi. Hope the family visit is perfect. And nice to have the couple staying in your home while you are away. Hope tea is being enjoyed as it’s your afternoon now.

Eh, for me, nice to have a lazy Sunday. And a warm one like Pumpkin. 90 degrees for us, and a partly sunny day, with a heat advisory issued. Already 75 out, and oh so muggy. But awww, have heard a dove cooing yesterday morning and today too.

So a typical Sunday. By nightfall, trash will leave the house and be filled in cans lined up along the curb, ready to be dumped into a trash truck early Monday morning. And by nightfall, any kitchen stocking up needed will be done, and alarm already set. And early bedtime, as back to routine tomorrow, too.

But as this coming weekend is a holiday one, I decided I needed an even longer one. Yay to an XXL weekend, with taking off Friday and be off the holiday Monday. Woot!!! Short weeks? Yay! 

Well I think little one will be okay. She jumped when I touched where she said was sore, so I think it’s still a bit sore. Gave her a heat pad to put on it, and said to take more pain medicine. If it’s still sore a few more days, I’ll recommend she talk with the doctor. She will surely be sweating tomorrow and Tuesday. Excessive heat advisory issued for Monday and Tuesday, as those muggy, full sunny days will have fell like temps of 100 degrees.

Summer? Oh yes it is. And why we don’t mind the heat in Florida. We have muggy heat and thunderstorms all Summer. So we are used to it. And my favorite is shorts, and hat, hair tied up, with shades. No need to pack any warmer clothes. Though I always toss in a pair of pants, as sometimes the evenings are cool enough that more comfortable to be in long pants.

Ahhh, still the weekend. And morning for us. The AC is cranking, and it’s otherwise quiet, with besides hearing the AC, the washer and dryers are running, and the teapot has been on the stove, being heated until it whistled, and almost empty now. Remote has been in hand, and watching cooking and cocktails shows. Eh, not much on in the early mornings and later evenings. How shows are from 2012 still on? Oh well, old food and cocktails recipes are always of some interest.

Thus, the Sunday for this house. Will be sweating like Pumpkin, enjoying those 90’s, and starting our heat wave too.
 

   Super Duper Sunday homies.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> I always imagine you to have sunshine.....or snow! Rain doesn`t seem to fit for your area.......you`ll be glad when it improves and you can get the dogs back out again.
> 
> Glad you had such a lovely evening with friends......it does us the power of good to be around them as often as we can.
> 
> Rain doesn`t bother me too much, as long as I`m dressed for it and it`s not cold nor windy at the same time. And I hate getting soaked. But, a little drizzle is fine.......yes, I earned a whole bottle I think!!! We did laught the other night at dinner......there was a table for 2 near us, a couple....he was on coke and she had a bottle of prosecco and drank the whole thing to herself.....she looked happy as Larry, he looked miserable as sin.......lol....poor guy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the two of us for dinner tonight, made another curry last night so the flavours would develop for tonight, and I`ve just added the chicken to the sauce I made, and it`ll simmer away for the next few hours. Smells gorgeous!!!
> 
> Managed to do some housework and will get any laundry done that we need. With us having guests while we`re away, I`ve got their room ready and just a few things to add before they arrive tomorrow evening. He joked to Kyle he was hoping I`d leave a chocolate on their pillows at night, so I have some lindt chocolates for their room in a bowl and will place one each on their pillows......well, he did ask! He always has some wonderful tales to tell being in CiD and she works as a traffic officer.
> 
> Cup of tea........or.........maybe something else.......it`s 5 o` clock somewhere


We get all types of weather, sometimes all in the same day, lol!
I wish I knew how to make a mild curry....yours sounds amazing!



Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon everyone. I think I was a lot more exhausted for the past week than I realized. I woke up at 6:00, fed the cat, and went back to sleep. I woke up briefly at 8:00 and 10:00, but was still very groggy and went back to sleep. Finally woke up for good at noon.
> 
> My flight gets in a little after 3:00 ion the 1st, so we could meet for dinner, breakfast, lunch, or even some park time. I'll private message you my phone number when we get closer to trip time.
> 
> Wow. We didn't even do that much in a day at Disney. I need to start walking more, but can't seem to get motivated in this heat.
> 
> I have never been to Wisconsin. I don't often get out of the south east.
> 
> 
> That has a completely different meaning than the one you intended.
> 
> Today's project is to attempt to get my mom off so may charity mailing lists. When I was shredding mail I kept some of the addresses and today I will write to the and tell them to take her off lists. It should be illegal for charities sell or even exchange their mailing lists.  I am convinced that they deliberately target senior citizens. My brother has started getting a lot of charity mailings and he just turned 65 back in April.


I love the south!  Stay put where you are....WI is overrated, especially in the winter, bleh!!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick evening stop in!!!
> 
> Just waiting for the boys to get back from the big city.  I am catching up on some tv I had missed and enjoying the portable air conditioner that we finally set back up again for this heat wave.  It is HOT...and supposed to stay like this for a few days yet.  We are breaking an over 60 yr old record for number of consecutive days over 90F +.  I enjoy it...others not so much.  We really don't get this hot for this long.  We will spike up to this hot...but only for a day or two...then it's gone.
> 
> Came home, deep cleaned the bathroom (it was really needing a good cleaning again) and puttered and cleaned a few other areas.  I tossed some chicken breasts into the airfryer, to cook them quick...then whipped up a chicken ceasar salad wrap!  It was exactly what I was needing.  I just wanted something light with the heat...and this was perfect!!!  Still have some chicken to have another one or 2 for the next day or two.
> 
> Think I finally found a pattern for a new quilt I want to make for my sister.  Now to find some fabric she would like.  Get it here, so when we have some rain or some downtime, then I can get started on it.
> 
> She sounds like she's a spitfire and doesn't give up easily.  She sounds like she would have a few interesting stories to share.
> 
> I am glad her shoulder is on the mend.  I hope you get a little reprieve from all the rain soon.  YOu might start to grow pin feathers
> 
> Have a wonderful time in Scotland!!!!  I can't wait to hear your tales when you return.
> 
> Well, I should go and give my flowers outside another drink of water.  I moved them into some shade...but they are drinking up lots of water in this heat.
> Have a great night everyone!!!!!View attachment 584989View attachment 584989


Stay cool Pumpkin!!
And that chicken caesar wrap sounds yum...may have to run that past DH and DD for this week!



schumigirl said:


> Thanks mac.....I`m sure we`ll catch up plenty before I leave.......  So much to chat about!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Pumpkin......hope you have a great week ahead......and yes, we have heatwaves like that......so we too absolutely make the most of them when we get them......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need Charade back so you can see in the dark.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, weird morning....sunny and foggy at the same time, but going to be nice.
> 
> Need to pop out for a few bits this morning and then the Grand Prix, will see how much of that we watch depending on what happens. Then dinner will be a bbq tonight, Kyle`s friends will arrive later, so won`t be feeding them which is a shame, I like them a lot. They`re staying till Saturday or maybe Sunday when their home will be, or should be finished.
> 
> Won`t take me long to pack later, then head off early tomorrow. Having trouble fitting everyone in we want to see, so I guess we`ll upset someone, but we have our main family and our oldest friends covered.
> 
> Think more fog is rolling in now off the sea. It`s gone a bit dull.
> 
> Bacon and poached eggs this morning.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday   ​


Almost Scotland time!!!!  Have a super, terrific, wonderful, awesome visit!!!!!
I know you'll have so many fun stories to tell....cannot wait to hear about your adventures!
Bon voyage



Lynne G said:


> A wonderful Sunday indeed.
> 
> Safe travels Schumi. Hope the family visit is perfect. And nice to have the couple staying in your home while you are away. Hope tea is being enjoyed as it’s your afternoon now.
> 
> Eh, for me, nice to have a lazy Sunday. And a warm one like Pumpkin. 90 degrees for us, and a partly sunny day, with a heat advisory issued. Already 75 out, and oh so muggy. But awww, have heard a dove cooing yesterday morning and today too.
> 
> So a typical Sunday. By nightfall, trash will leave the house and be filled in cans lined up along the curb, ready to be dumped into a trash truck early Monday morning. And by nightfall, any kitchen stocking up needed will be done, and alarm already set. And early bedtime, as back to routine tomorrow, too.
> 
> But as this coming weekend is a holiday one, I decided I needed an even longer one. Yay to an XXL weekend, with taking off Friday and be off the holiday Monday. Woot!!! Short weeks? Yay!
> 
> Well I think little one will be okay. She jumped when I touched where she said was sore, so I think it’s still a bit sore. Gave her a heat pad to put on it, and said to take more pain medicine. If it’s still sore a few more days, I’ll recommend she talk with the doctor. She will surely be sweating tomorrow and Tuesday. Excessive heat advisory issued for Monday and Tuesday, as those muggy, full sunny days will have fell like temps of 100 degrees.
> 
> Summer? Oh yes it is. And why we don’t mind the heat in Florida. We have muggy heat and thunderstorms all Summer. So we are used to it. And my favorite is shorts, and hat, hair tied up, with shades. No need to pack any warmer clothes. Though I always toss in a pair of pants, as sometimes the evenings are cool enough that more comfortable to be in long pants.
> 
> Ahhh, still the weekend. And morning for us. The AC is cranking, and it’s otherwise quiet, with besides hearing the AC, the washer and dryers are running, and the teapot has been on the stove, being heated until it whistled, and almost empty now. Remote has been in hand, and watching cooking and cocktails shows. Eh, not much on in the early mornings and later evenings. How shows are from 2012 still on? Oh well, old food and cocktails recipes are always of some interest.
> 
> Thus, the Sunday for this house. Will be sweating like Pumpkin, enjoying those 90’s, and starting our heat wave too.
> View attachment 585025
> 
> Super Duper Sunday homies.


Yes to XXL weekends!!
DD and I are trying to convince DH to take an extra day too.  We are hoping the weather will be good for a cookout and boating!!






Since the weather is not good for boating today, I think we will go shopping. 
DH needs some new golf socks. 
And DD needs 2 new pair of dress shoes.  
One pair to go with the dress she found for her white coat ceremony, and the other pair to wear with the professional outfits worn during her orientation days.  A real departure from the usual college uniform of yoga pants and a tshirt, lol!!

DD asked to have breakfast for supper tonight.  Anyone here ever do that??
I think we will have home made waffles, sausage and fruit tonight.  Which means this morning we will keep it simple with cereal and yogurt.  Maybe we will eat lunch out while shopping...easy, peasy meal day!


----------



## keishashadow

Happy sunday all!  

Has been a wildly over-scheduled week here between PT appoints & GD schedule to keep.  Today having family over for a cookout, doing grilled  hawaiian chicken to avoid heating up the kitchen in this heat wave.  Next week’s calendar looking rather busy too, wheeeeee

Lori  your mr had to pull strings for that blazer!  Haven’t even seen them on the road here.  Most dealers have such slim pickings   Bring on those computer chips!

Robbie - hoping the big day went as planned & that you’ll have some pics to share of the blushing bride 

Carole - happy (long) over-due trails to you!

Mac - going to look for a large roll of bubble wrap for you, precious cargo.  Take it easy & heal.

Andy - congrats to you & the mr! 

Charade. Sorry you’ve had such a challenging week, know how frustrating it can be in that situation. 



buckeev said:


> HAPPY HUMP DAY Y'ALL!
> Apologies for being *SOOOO *absent! I've missed you silly lot!
> My Dear Bride and I did finally manage to squeeze in a DVC stay in late May at Copper Creek and Saratoga Springs...even had two of daughters join us for a few days. The trip definitely wasn't without incident but we "soldier'd on"...
> 
> Been busy with family stuff, work stuff and-MOST IMPORTANTLY-Trip bookin' stuff!!!
> 
> Hope everybody is doing ok!
> 
> Robert



Nice!   We are heading back Friday for our 2nd stay this year @ CCV, then onto PBH.   WL is one of our home resorts, really love it there.


Lynne G said:


> Oh had pool view booked for my SF stay, changed to lagoon for same price.  Yay, I think.  No movement on my RPR Save More price as booked almost a year ago.  AP rate not even close to it.  That’s just a standard room, but fine with me.



Yea you!  Other than seeing initial AP drop, My rates booked all year have just risen


----------



## schumigirl

LG……thanks, we are super excited to be travelling up there tomorrow. Enjoy that weather. 


Lori…….have a look for Korma style curry or butter chicken curry, both are very mild and quite tasty and no spice. Kyle doesn’t like spice and will eat butter chicken curry.

I don’t know if I’m the odd one or not, but we NEVER eat breakfast for dinner…….never felt right at all the one time someone made it for me and, no……but hope you enjoy it!

And thanks……think this one won‘t have many tales as we’ll be visiting everyone mostly. Might get one day out and about…….have fun shopping, hope you get lots of stuff.




Keisha……..food sounds so good as always! And yes, enjoy that heatwave you’re experiencing……..you do have a busy week ahead of you…….doing something nice on Friday I think 

You’ll have a blast I’m sure.




Still a little weird weather wise today…….looks cool but feels warm and sun has gone behind the fog like mist.

Been preparing food for the bbq while the race was on, not a bad result but not the best race ever. Funny day today.

Hope everyone’s having a lovely Sunday


----------



## Lynne G

Paris, we do breakfast food items for dinner many times. Scrambled eggs and home fries, toast, pancakes or waffles.  I know, kinda strange, but we rarely do a cooked breakfast on week days, so that’s why breakfast food dinners are what is asked for.  

Yay, Schumi doing a bbq dinner. Pictures, yes, would be lovely to see some from your visits.

Keisha, wow, was a busy week for you. More mummy dust healing of your foot. Yep, no need to want to heat up the kitchen when it’s so hot out. Pool time, I hope you get, today. Yep, when I saw that slight increase for lagoon view, why not? Same with the 20 dollar a night difference, yes to a HRH stay instead. But yep, my RPR rate booked many moons ago, is still the lowest I have seen. Was going to do the Mouse, but since I guess all want to be there on the 50th, hotel rates are ridiculously high, so SF it is. And I like that hotel, and good AP rate, I think.

Ack, both kids think online game playing is more fun than shopping with mom.  So, off I am.  Will be nice, and maybe stop for coffee for little one.  Yesterday, we got a milk and green tea drink at Mr. Wish for older one to drink.  It’s in the refrigerator, so will remind him to drink it.  TTFN.


----------



## schumigirl

All fed and watered again. Tom cooked a lovely selection of meats and sides were all lovely, and apart from olives and one salad, all home made. Can`t get nicer. And our guests for the week took us up on the invitation to dinner and glad they did, they are all still outside but we came in to tidy up. We did eat a little earlier tonight as our guests admitted they were starving.

They did smile when they saw the chocolate on their pillows when we showed them to the room they`re in......I did fill their room with lots of little goodies, well it`s been a while since we had guests at all. 

Will pack later tonight, looks like a nice day to travel up tomorrow. 

Pop dishwasher on now and then they`re all going through to watch a movie in the back room and Tom and I will laze along the sofa`s through here. 

Nice Sunday all round.


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. Lazy day today. I am trying hard not to fall asleep this afternoon.  I didn't sleep will last night. 
Not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow after being off for another week.



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, my mom used to give a small donation in memory of someone once in awhile, Charade, and we tossed a large pile of address labels and stickers she got from them. At least my mom was wise enough to ignore all most of the time. Even at our house, sometimes the amount of junk mail we get is the majority of what we have in our mailbox. Why we have a recycle paper bag next to the front door. Relentless.


 I know my mom made some donations in the past, but I don't think she's given anything in awhile. She had a pile of note pads and enough address labels to wallpaper the house. One company even sent a pair of socks. Some of the companies send change. I found a couple of quarters, dimes, several nickels, and a few pennies. I think I had 1.58 total. Mom won't spend the money because she thinks it doesn't belong to her. I had no problems with taking the money. 



schumigirl said:


> weather is looking good for next week in Scotland, so if we do manage a day out it’ll be nice…..


 Have a great trip. I would love to see some pictures. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> She sounds like she's a spitfire and doesn't give up easily. She sounds like she would have a few interesting stories to share.


She's actually quite the opposite. Mom is very passive and is willing to let other people control her life. It drives me nuts. She won't even attempt to learn something new. She has been like that most of her life. 



J'aime Paris said:


> I love the south! Stay put where you are....WI is overrated, especially in the winter, bleh!!


I have lived in the south all of my life except the first 2.5 years. Virginia is the farthest north I have lived that I remember. 



J'aime Paris said:


> DD asked to have breakfast for supper tonight. Anyone here ever do that??


BFS, as we call it, is very common at our house. We usually have bacon, eggs, and pancakes. Sometimes I will make a has brown casserole. 

It's NASCAR time. I am going to watch and try to stay awake.


----------



## Charade67

Night light


----------



## macraven

Perfect light!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, Thank you, and if we do anything other than visit folks, I`ll certainly take some pictures. And hope you have an easy week with little stress.

Yes, lovely night light..........




Not sure I slept the best last night. Between having folks in the house I`m not used you.....they didn`t disturb us in any way, but I was aware they were there, and looking forward to getting away today is exciting.

Looks to be a good day for driving, the sun is behind us most of the time early as we drive North, then West till we hit the border, then North again, but the early morning sun being behind us is better than driving into it. Hoping to get to the border by lunchtime then a few more hours till we get to the hotel. They are doing online check in now to save time at the desk, so we did that last night. 

And weather looks decent while we`re up there. Quick slice of toast soon and we`ll be off.

Hope everyone has a lovely week ahead.....and I`m sure I`ll say it again, but safe travels to Keisha on Friday......hope you have a lovely trip.


























Happy Monday  ​


----------



## macraven

Good bye Schumi and have a fantastic time with your family

You’ll be missed here!

Safe travels for you and Tom.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Good bye Schumi and have a fantastic time with your family
> 
> You’ll be missed here!
> 
> Safe travels for you and Tom.



Thanks mac......I`m sure I`ll make an appearance or two.......


----------



## macraven

I was hoping you will let us know how many white chocolate bars you are sending us.......jk


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I was hoping you will let us know how many white chocolate bars you are sending us.......jk



And Scottish butter tablet too   ........will rot your teeth by just opening the wrapper!!! Sweetest treat on the planet.....must resist buying some  But, if someone has made it for us...home made is the bomb!!!! Hard to resist!

I`ll try quite hard to say no..........


----------



## macraven

Oh you have to accept all treats given to you when you see your family !
Give them my address so I get treats also
And add on the other 30 homies for a box sent for them
Too...


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh sweets?  Guess I am too late.  Hope Schumi is almost at her destination, and safe travels had.

Yay, a Monday.  Tea and need to commute, as remote help of no help.  Darn laptop.  But no matter, hope local can fix, or else get a new one.  Oh, and don’t care, casual wear.  Extreme heat advisory.  Feeling like 100 degrees will be our most sunny and humid of day.  

Marvelous Monday homies.


----------



## keishashadow

Living on the edge, Breakfast was a small banana today.  So hot, glad I have some of that chicken leftover from yesterday for dinner.  It was a big hit, even with the picky mr who is not a grilled chicken fan in general; especially if boneless/skinless breasts.   

Odd sort of marinade from what I usually use.   made double, cooked down & used as a basting sauce.  Got nervous & pulled chicken out of it after a few hours even though it said could marinade overnight.  Next time will plop it in that morning for just a bit more flavor.

Time to head out to doctor soon.  half hour + one way drive, rather ridiculous to be apprehensive about it but, my longest drive yet in the rehab lol

Hot here, hoping the salon has AC running later this afternoon.  Surprising here how many independent ones keep it set so low or don’t have it all.

Lori - breakfast for dinner won’t fly for the mr unless i make a BLT.  My kids were always happy enough with it as long as i’d toss in some home-made country potatoes, knock off Cracker Barrel cheesey potato casserole or hash browns.     how did the shopping trip go?   when u mentioned OshKosh made me wonder if the children’s manufacturer is still in operation.  The overalls pretty much all my DS wore when kids at home, such cute prints & a lovely soft material.  back then fashion was, generally, a decided after thought for boys’ clothing.  Family joke was even tho my boys spanned 13 years apart, the youngest still wore those hand-me-downs & they looked nearly new!  

o





Lynne G said:


> but since I guess all want to be there on the 50th, hotel rates are ridiculously high, so SF it is. And I like that hotel, and good AP rate, I think.


spirit had changed our flight times, had option to move the date this week.  Floored when i checked WDW availability.  AP rate at AS movies would’ve been close to $300 all in for a preferred room.  Um, just say no.  I realize it’s close to 4th of July holiday but, seriously?  

Just for giggles checked specifically the DS area hotels, slim pickings there and a good $100 more a night than expected.  Then searched for 4 star properties in general, very slim pickings.  Looks like summer travel has definitely exploded in Orland


schumigirl said:


> They did smile when they saw the chocolate on their pillows when we showed them to the room they`re in......I did fill their room with lots of little goodies, well it`s been a while since we had guests at all.



Love it! What an amazing hostess you are 


schumigirl said:


> Hope everyone has a lovely week ahead.....and I`m sure I`ll say it again, but safe travels to Keisha on Friday......hope you have a lovely trip.


Aw thanks, same to you!  Make sure to set aside some time for yourselves this trip, even tho I know how heavily scheduled things are fo you.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Paris, we do breakfast food items for dinner many times. Scrambled eggs and home fries, toast, pancakes or waffles.  I know, kinda strange, but we rarely do a cooked breakfast on week days, so that’s why breakfast food dinners are what is asked for.
> 
> Yay, Schumi doing a bbq dinner. Pictures, yes, would be lovely to see some from your visits.
> 
> Keisha, wow, was a busy week for you. More mummy dust healing of your foot. Yep, no need to want to heat up the kitchen when it’s so hot out. Pool time, I hope you get, today. Yep, when I saw that slight increase for lagoon view, why not? Same with the 20 dollar a night difference, yes to a HRH stay instead. But yep, my RPR rate booked many moons ago, is still the lowest I have seen. Was going to do the Mouse, but since I guess all want to be there on the 50th, hotel rates are ridiculously high, so SF it is. And I like that hotel, and good AP rate, I think.
> 
> Ack, both kids think online game playing is more fun than shopping with mom.  So, off I am.  Will be nice, and maybe stop for coffee for little one.  Yesterday, we got a milk and green tea drink at Mr. Wish for older one to drink.  It’s in the refrigerator, so will remind him to drink it.  TTFN.


Yes, we love the breakfast for dinner!  And same, rarely do a large breakfast on weekdays...



schumigirl said:


> All fed and watered again. Tom cooked a lovely selection of meats and sides were all lovely, and apart from olives and one salad, all home made. Can`t get nicer. And our guests for the week took us up on the invitation to dinner and glad they did, they are all still outside but we came in to tidy up. We did eat a little earlier tonight as our guests admitted they were starving.
> 
> They did smile when they saw the chocolate on their pillows when we showed them to the room they`re in......I did fill their room with lots of little goodies, well it`s been a while since we had guests at all.
> 
> Will pack later tonight, looks like a nice day to travel up tomorrow.
> 
> Pop dishwasher on now and then they`re all going through to watch a movie in the back room and Tom and I will laze along the sofa`s through here.
> 
> Nice Sunday all round.


Fun to host people again!
I'm sure you're an attentive hostess Carole  



Charade67 said:


> Hello everyone. Lazy day today. I am trying hard not to fall asleep this afternoon.  I didn't sleep will last night.
> Not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow after being off for another week.
> 
> I know my mom made some donations in the past, but I don't think she's given anything in awhile. She had a pile of note pads and enough address labels to wallpaper the house. One company even sent a pair of socks. Some of the companies send change. I found a couple of quarters, dimes, several nickels, and a few pennies. I think I had 1.58 total. Mom won't spend the money because she thinks it doesn't belong to her. I had no problems with taking the money.
> 
> Have a great trip. I would love to see some pictures.
> 
> She's actually quite the opposite. Mom is very passive and is willing to let other people control her life. It drives me nuts. She won't even attempt to learn something new. She has been like that most of her life.
> 
> I have lived in the south all of my life except the first 2.5 years. Virginia is the farthest north I have lived that I remember.
> 
> 
> BFS, as we call it, is very common at our house. We usually have bacon, eggs, and pancakes. Sometimes I will make a has brown casserole.
> 
> It's NASCAR time. I am going to watch and try to stay awake.


Oh yes, an egg and hash brown casserole hits the spot!



schumigirl said:


> Charade, Thank you, and if we do anything other than visit folks, I`ll certainly take some pictures. And hope you have an easy week with little stress.
> 
> Yes, lovely night light..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I slept the best last night. Between having folks in the house I`m not used you.....they didn`t disturb us in any way, but I was aware they were there, and looking forward to getting away today is exciting.
> 
> Looks to be a good day for driving, the sun is behind us most of the time early as we drive North, then West till we hit the border, then North again, but the early morning sun being behind us is better than driving into it. Hoping to get to the border by lunchtime then a few more hours till we get to the hotel. They are doing online check in now to save time at the desk, so we did that last night.
> 
> And weather looks decent while we`re up there. Quick slice of toast soon and we`ll be off.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely week ahead.....and I`m sure I`ll say it again, but safe travels to Keisha on Friday......hope you have a lovely trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday  ​


Hope you're experiencing an easy drive to Scotland!!!!



Lynne G said:


> Ooh sweets?  Guess I am too late.  Hope Schumi is almost at her destination, and safe travels had.
> 
> Yay, a Monday.  Tea and need to commute, as remote help of no help.  Darn laptop.  But no matter, hope local can fix, or else get a new one.  Oh, and don’t care, casual wear.  Extreme heat advisory.  Feeling like 100 degrees will be our most sunny and humid of day.
> 
> Marvelous Monday homies.


I don't envy the 100+ temps.....that is too hot for me!  I feel bad especially for anyone without AC.  That would be unbearable!







Currently cooking some food for the dogs.  Not sure how this is possible, but the lab Knows it's for her!  She seems to just sense when anything is happening that could possibly be for her.  She's a smart one, which makes her normally up to mischief, lol!!!

DH is playing in a charity golf outing today, and realized he forgot his wallet at home.  I'll meet him around lunchtime to deliver it.

Bought the fixings to make street corn today!  I'm excited to see how it turns out!  I'm making Mexican steak rice bowls to go with it.  Fingers crossed, will be a super good meal tonight!


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> Living on the edge, Breakfast was a small banana today.  So hot, glad I have some of that chicken leftover from yesterday for dinner.  It was a big hit, even with the picky mr who is not a grilled chicken fan in general; especially if boneless/skinless breasts.
> 
> Odd sort of marinade from what I usually use.   made double, cooked down & used as a basting sauce.  Got nervous & pulled chicken out of it after a few hours even though it said could marinade overnight.  Next time will plop it in that morning for just a bit more flavor.
> 
> Time to head out to doctor soon.  half hour + one way drive, rather ridiculous to be apprehensive about it but, my longest drive yet in the rehab lol
> 
> Hot here, hoping the salon has AC running later this afternoon.  Surprising here how many independent ones keep it set so low or don’t have it all.
> 
> Lori - breakfast for dinner won’t fly for the mr unless i make a BLT.  My kids were always happy enough with it as long as i’d toss in some home-made country potatoes, knock off Cracker Barrel cheesey potato casserole or hash browns.     how did the shopping trip go?   when u mentioned OshKosh made me wonder if the children’s manufacturer is still in operation.  The overalls pretty much all my DS wore when kids at home, such cute prints & a lovely soft material.  back then fashion was, generally, a decided after thought for boys’ clothing.  Family joke was even tho my boys spanned 13 years apart, the youngest still wore those hand-me-downs & they looked nearly new!
> 
> o
> spirit had changed our flight times, had option to move the date this week.  Floored when i checked WDW availability.  AP rate at AS movies would’ve been close to $300 all in for a preferred room.  Um, just say no.  I realize it’s close to 4th of July holiday but, seriously?
> 
> Just for giggles checked specifically the DS area hotels, slim pickings there and a good $100 more a night than expected.  Then searched for 4 star properties in general, very slim pickings.  Looks like summer travel has definitely exploded in Orland
> 
> 
> Love it! What an amazing hostess you are
> 
> Aw thanks, same to you!  Make sure to set aside some time for yourselves this trip, even tho I know how heavily scheduled things are fo you.


Have a safe trip to the doctor... hope it's all positive news!!

Yes, Oshkosh B'Gosh is alive and well!  Very good quality clothes!  DD had a few cute things from there as a baby/toddler.  And there is a nice outlet location in Oshkosh...as there should be, lol!

All organized for your trip?  I am looking into booking something soon, fingers crossed!


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, Paris my male lab knew where to sit by the table, as nothing  dropped hit the floor.  Had to get a thick sealing storage, as he was good at finding his dry food.  

Hope good news at doctor’s visit Keisha.  Yeah, I guess Fall travel is all the rage.  Glad I also booked my airfare, got a bit back on that same, but now much higher in price, as our August flights too.  They better not change my flights.  Was absolutely annoying and loss of a day.  Wish all was back to normal.  Still quite salty about the price of my rentals.  Hoping I get much lower rates before I need them.  

At least local IT is a help. Hello new lap top.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh I forgot, banana Keisha?


----------



## keishashadow

J'aime Paris said:


> Bought the fixings to make street corn today! I'm excited to see how it turns out! I'm making Mexican steak rice bowls to go with it. Fingers crossed, will be a super good meal tonight!


Never tried that corn it does look delish


J'aime Paris said:


> All organized for your trip? I am looking into booking something soon, fingers crossed!


Good luck!  Haven’t done a thing. Was supposed to pull stuff to pack tomorrow. May do murder, stylist just cancelled on me as I was heading out the door.  Now 9 am tomorrow, had to scramble to find an alternate to get GD off to practice 


Lynne G said:


> At least local IT is a help. Hello new lap top


Ooh new laptop smell. 

finally ordered my new iPad I was supposed to get at Xmas.  Nice sale thru myexchange & no sales tax or shipping!  Woot. Went girlie and got rose gold for it and keyboard case. Hopefully will show up before we leave. There shipping has always been at snails pace


----------



## Lynne G

Yay for new iPad Keisha.  Yeah, I too order from there.  Sometimes not too long, other times, longer than expected,  Guess it depends on where they send it from.  Once in awhile we go over to Ft. Dix. Only place they have a uniform clothing store, as local exchange on my post is only a class 6 and little grocery and has a gift aisle. 

Ah, hungry kids. Took a nap, as for some reason, did not sleep well last night. And could not blame it on my bed mate either. Though he will go to sleep early tonight. Was out there mowing the grass and removing a dead tree. Sweaty mess, shower and relaxing now. Made him chili with left overs burgers the other day. Do have new ground beef from grocery shopping yesterday. So request is once again burgers. Fine with me. Means DH will be the cook tonight. He likes grilling, so I’m like have at it. No need to heat up the kitchen. AC has been running most of the day. Hot one. No relief until Thursday. Heat wave is a 4 day one.

Hope Robo is enjoying some quiet time before some park fun. Wedding wishes to granddaughter that is on her honeymoon. Hope the weather was picture perfect for her Saturday wedding.

And so, while cook is getting grill ready, I am the prep cook, and the over seeing cook. Yeah, here’s the food to cook, and food is done, take them burgers off. As both he and older one like fried onions, cut up some green peppers and an onion, added a splash of oil, salt and pepper, and put in an aluminum bag I made, so he can grill them too. Little one wanted tomatoes grilled, so sliced them up and seasoned them too. Me, corn was on sale, so cooked them almost done, buttered and back in their jackets to be finished on thf top shelf of the grill. Actually, all eats them.  Yay to a Summer meal.


----------



## keishashadow

Yum! Now I need a snack


----------



## keishashadow

Charade -they are waiting for you!


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Charade -they are waiting for you!


I got that email today. No, thank you. I think I'm the president of the chicken club. 

Today was a long day trying to get caught up at work.  Quick post for tonight.

Hope Schumi had a good travel day. 

Can't live without my AC. I brought an extra fan to my mom's house. She has AC, but keeps the house too warm for me. 

Congrats on the new laptop Lynne. 

Had to look up street corn. Never had it. 

Keisha, I have the rose gold iPad too.

Some really good news here. B got some money from some sort of Covid relief fund for college students. It was a nice amount. Some will go towards her room and board for fall and some will go into her checking account. 

Will someone else please leave the light on?


----------



## Lynne G

While not quite Christmas in July.  A night lights from our little zoo.  No stubbing toes tonight.


----------



## Charade67

Great light!


----------



## macraven

Giraffe lights are always a favorite of mine

thanks lynne

I got a late start this evening for the Dis
Reading to catch up on what I have missed

my good news of the day was I got my car back this afternoon
Now I am happy
Only been 5 weeks and 6 days for it to get done
Generally I don’t post  and say when Mr Mac is out of town as never know who all reads my posts

He was doing a group kayak ride from FL to middle GA the  past week
I was stuck at home with him gone as my car was not ready
I did use a taxi service to get to my doctor appointments this last week
All I can say about that was UGH...
They were late coming and going by 90 minutes
Medical building is a short drive of 5-6 minutes and not walkable
Coming down off a winding ridge means no walking 
One side are drop offs while other side are deep ditches
Not possible to walk the two miles so taxi was needed for me
I’m so glad Mr Mac is back home
Bet all have been asleep for hours now

I only panicked one time these past 8 days I was home alone
Was down to only 4 cans of cat food ...
No car and cats still expected for me to make cat food magically appear
Dumb cats.....lol


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Mac is mobile now. Glad to hear not stir crazy after waiting for car to return. Guess a grocery store run today, cats need to be fed. LoL But as you have the car back, hope no cooking tonight, as it’s a Taco Tuesday, so car can take ya to the Taco Bell for dinner.

And ah yes, homies, a Taco Tuesday is here. And the heat wave continues. By the afternoon you too can feel like it’s 101 degrees out. Oh so muggy. And hehe, DH said house feels cool. Why yes it does. 

Another hehe, saw that Discovery ad for shark week. Two old ladies sitting on a bench. Talk and then a shark pops out of the ground in front of them. Oh, says the one, it’s shark week. Other lady said, you bet your *** it is. 

With that, a good morning homies, and a totally terrific Taco Tuesday to you. Have that taco or three, chicken, beef, shrimp or fish. Yum.

And yeah, that week day routine, tea for me, and that hunt for easy breakfast foods.  And still up just before the sunrise.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Hehe, Paris my male lab knew where to sit by the table, as nothing  dropped hit the floor.  Had to get a thick sealing storage, as he was good at finding his dry food.
> 
> Hope good news at doctor’s visit Keisha.  Yeah, I guess Fall travel is all the rage.  Glad I also booked my airfare, got a bit back on that same, but now much higher in price, as our August flights too.  They better not change my flights.  Was absolutely annoying and loss of a day.  Wish all was back to normal.  Still quite salty about the price of my rentals.  Hoping I get much lower rates before I need them.
> 
> At least local IT is a help. Hello new lap top.


Yay for new laptop!!




keishashadow said:


> Never tried that corn it does look delish
> 
> Good luck!  Haven’t done a thing. Was supposed to pull stuff to pack tomorrow. May do murder, stylist just cancelled on me as I was heading out the door.  Now 9 am tomorrow, had to scramble to find an alternate to get GD off to practice
> 
> Ooh new laptop smell.
> 
> finally ordered my new iPad I was supposed to get at Xmas.  Nice sale thru myexchange & no sales tax or shipping!  Woot. Went girlie and got rose gold for it and keyboard case. Hopefully will show up before we leave. There shipping has always been at snails pace


Yay for new iPad too!

Street corn and steak w/Mexican rice was a huge success!!

Hope you get the hair and packing done today...




Lynne G said:


> Yay for new iPad Keisha.  Yeah, I too order from there.  Sometimes not too long, other times, longer than expected,  Guess it depends on where they send it from.  Once in awhile we go over to Ft. Dix. Only place they have a uniform clothing store, as local exchange on my post is only a class 6 and little grocery and has a gift aisle.
> 
> Ah, hungry kids. Took a nap, as for some reason, did not sleep well last night. And could not blame it on my bed mate either. Though he will go to sleep early tonight. Was out there mowing the grass and removing a dead tree. Sweaty mess, shower and relaxing now. Made him chili with left overs burgers the other day. Do have new ground beef from grocery shopping yesterday. So request is once again burgers. Fine with me. Means DH will be the cook tonight. He likes grilling, so I’m like have at it. No need to heat up the kitchen. AC has been running most of the day. Hot one. No relief until Thursday. Heat wave is a 4 day one.
> 
> Hope Robo is enjoying some quiet time before some park fun. Wedding wishes to granddaughter that is on her honeymoon. Hope the weather was picture perfect for her Saturday wedding.
> 
> And so, while cook is getting grill ready, I am the prep cook, and the over seeing cook. Yeah, here’s the food to cook, and food is done, take them burgers off. As both he and older one like fried onions, cut up some green peppers and an onion, added a splash of oil, salt and pepper, and put in an aluminum bag I made, so he can grill them too. Little one wanted tomatoes grilled, so sliced them up and seasoned them too. Me, corn was on sale, so cooked them almost done, buttered and back in their jackets to be finished on thf top shelf of the grill. Actually, all eats them.  Yay to a Summer meal.


Best summer meals are done on the grill!



Charade67 said:


> I got that email today. No, thank you. I think I'm the president of the chicken club.
> 
> Today was a long day trying to get caught up at work.  Quick post for tonight.
> 
> Hope Schumi had a good travel day.
> 
> Can't live without my AC. I brought an extra fan to my mom's house. She has AC, but keeps the house too warm for me.
> 
> Congrats on the new laptop Lynne.
> 
> Had to look up street corn. Never had it.
> 
> Keisha, I have the rose gold iPad too.
> 
> Some really good news here. B got some money from some sort of Covid relief fund for college students. It was a nice amount. Some will go towards her room and board for fall and some will go into her checking account.
> 
> Will someone else please leave the light on?


That's great for your DD!  Every dollar helps!



macraven said:


> Giraffe lights are always a favorite of mine
> 
> thanks lynne
> 
> I got a late start this evening for the Dis
> Reading to catch up on what I have missed
> 
> my good news of the day was I got my car back this afternoon
> Now I am happy
> Only been 5 weeks and 6 days for it to get done
> Generally I don’t post  and say when Mr Mac is out of town as never know who all reads my posts
> 
> He was doing a group kayak ride from FL to middle GA the  past week
> I was stuck at home with him gone as my car was not ready
> I did use a taxi service to get to my doctor appointments this last week
> All I can say about that was UGH...
> They were late coming and going by 90 minutes
> Medical building is a short drive of 5-6 minutes and not walkable
> Coming down off a winding ridge means no waking
> One side are drop offs while other side are deep ditches
> Not possible to walk the two miles so taxi was needed for me
> I’m so glad Mr Mac is back home
> Bet all have been asleep for hours now
> 
> I only panicked one time these past 8 days I was home alone
> Was down to only 4 cans of cat food ...
> No car and cats still expected for me to make cat food magically appear
> Dumb cats.....lol


Yay for getting wheels back!!!
That must have been a long 8 days....glad your DH is home!




Lynne G said:


> View attachment 585404
> 
> Yay, Mac is mobile now. Glad to hear not stir crazy after waiting for car to return. Guess a grocery store run today, cats need to be fed. LoL But as you have the car back, hope no cooking tonight, as it’s a Taco Tuesday, so car can take ya to the Taco Bell for dinner.
> 
> And ah yes, homies, a Taco Tuesday is here. And the heat wave continues. By the afternoon you too can feel like it’s 101 degrees out. Oh so muggy. And hehe, DH said house feels cool. Why yes it does.
> 
> Another hehe, saw that Discovery ad for shark week. Two old ladies sitting on a bench. Talk and then a shark pops out of the ground in front of them. Oh, says the one, it’s shark week. Other lady said, you bet your *** it is.
> 
> With that, a good morning homies, and a totally terrific Taco Tuesday to you. Have that taco or three, chicken, beef, shrimp or fish. Yum.
> 
> And yeah, that week day routine, tea for me, and that hunt for easy breakfast foods.  And still up just before the sunrise.  ☀


We will only get to 74 today, and I'm ok with that....Still amazing to see some of the scorching temps hanging around the US!





I was woken twice overnight by the rain.....it was raining soooooo hard!  Our lawn is supposed to be mowed today, but I think the ground/grass is too wet for that.  Our lawn guy skipped 2 weeks due to the excessive dry conditions, and now we've swung a total 180 with everything being thoroughly soaked!

The in-laws are coming for a visit and lunch today.  Need to think of a few place we might go for lunch.  I told family members to see DD as much as they can over the summer.  She will be so busy in dental school, that time with her will be hard to come by....

I threw out a ton of old and mis matched tupperware yesterday.  Found a replacement set at Costco, and now the whole cupboard is organized and easy to pair lids with containers.  Love that feeling!!!


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 

Hope everyone is doing fine on this taco Tuesday.

Got my first Covid jab yesterday and they weren't kidding about the sore arm side effects, ouch.  Danielle and I went together with a friend and we all had it...I'll take a little soreness over that nasty stuff anyday.  I have a friend who caught Covid several months ago and she's still not the same with the worst symptom being hair loss.

Glad you got your wheels back mac...now you can make that Taco Bell run.

Sorry I missed saying bon voyage to Carole...hope you have a wonderful visit 

I tried a new coffee flavor this morning, Bailey's Chocolate Cherry it was delicious...think I'll go get another cup.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Hi Tink, yay for getting vaccinated.  My sore arm was only bad the first night after getting the shot at lunchtime.  Second shot, just a little soreness where the needle went in. Stiff feeling arm for a few minutes too, but was nothing like the first shot reaction.  And nice to find a new flavor of coffee.  Hope all are doing well.

Parus, hope lunch place will be good today. Yeah, everyonce in awhile, I dump all my plastic containers and buy a new box of them. Yep, missing lids, and stained, even when scrubbing clean. I like using them. Those and we go through boxes of plastic bags. I like that a big box store has a bundle of different sizes.

Ah almost lunch.  But have to wait.  DH is on a video call, and I don’t want to be noisy, as he is using the desk in our family room, and is right next to the kitchen.  Eh, will walk first, so won’t slam the door shut on my way out.  And yeah, suntan lotion is now by the front door.  Hair already tied up.  Hat will be worn too.  And a water bottle to carry.  Now saying will feel like 105 degrees, as sun has been baking us more than thought earlier today.  Hot?  Why yes it is.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Morning Everyone!!!!  

I wanted to pop in here before I got to work on shuffling papers again.  Enjoying my morning Tim's tea before it heats up again today.  We hit 103F yesterday   For us northern Canadians...we want to melt.  It certainly felt hot yesterday in our backyard.  DH said it felt like Mexico in May hot ( we went to Mexico for dd wedding in May lol) except our humidity is lower than southern regions.  It is supposed to hit between 105-110 today - so we will see how hot it really gets.  It is record breaking hot for most of western Canada right now.  You guys can have it back now lol.  I love it...others...not so much lol.  OH well...we can't control Mother Nature.  

I see talk of HHN is starting...I'll be sitting with @Charade67 in the corner being the kid who is too scared!!!! lol.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## macraven

I’m not gonna talk about weather as it’s hot in Georgia a lot
Not this year but all others since we moved here, our first mow is late January 
Final mow of the season is mid November here 

Hooray for Taco Bell day!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

macraven said:


> I’m not gonna talk about weather as it’s hot in Georgia a lot
> Not this year but all others since we moved here, our first mow is late January


 Most of here are NOT equipped to deal with this heat.  We are more equipped to deal with - 40.  IT's amazing how a community pulls together to help others who are having troubling dealing with the heat and checking in on more senior neighbors to make sure they are ok.  I'm ok with the heat....others are not!!!  

It seems that many Canadians are now asking Texans to take back their hot weather...the same as they wanted us to take back our cold weather lol.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I heard our Pacific Northwest homes rarely have AC, and they are getting those three digit heat too, Pumpkin.  Glad to hear people taking care of each other.  Even here, City has issued a heat emergency, giving those that don’t have AC, places to hang out in AC.  My poor AC has been running most of the day, so far.  Lunchtime walk was toasty feeling for sure.  Water bottle was tossed in trash, as entered the house.  

And I guess my lunch will be late.  He’s still yapping.  Sigh.  At least I will try to sneak a snack to hold me over.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> my good news of the day was I got my car back this afternoon


Woot!!!


J'aime Paris said:


> Yay for new iPad too!
> 
> Street corn and steak w/Mexican rice was a huge success!!
> 
> Hope you get the hair and packing done today...


Everything ckd off except packing. I did print out my packing list if that counts 

wanted mostly low lights today for some dimension. Gal talked me into demi ones JIK they’d be too heavy or dark. Never heard of them, told they will Slowly fade away before next appt in 3 months. Can decide then for permanent version

Then, she whispers to me she’s moving out of state but hasn’t told the owner of salon yet.  Booked me with another girl there 

Ever since local JCPENNEY salon closed, every time I think I’ve found a new home; something goes awry




J'aime Paris said:


> The in-laws are coming for a visit and lunch today. Need to think of a few place we might go for lunch. I told family members to see DD as much as they can over the summer. She will be so busy in dental school, that time with her will be hard to come by....


Sounds like fun!


tink1957 said:


> have a friend who caught Covid several months ago and she's still not the same with the worst symptom being hair loss.


WhaaaaaAat??? Never heard that one, poor gal.  Congrats on getting that shot!


tink1957 said:


> tried a new coffee flavor this morning, Bailey's Chocolate Cherry it was delicious...think I'll go get another cup.


Kcup?  I’m drooling 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> heats up again today. We hit 103F yesterday


Now, that is HOT for anywhere let alone in the far north. Was going to whine it’s 93 here


----------



## macraven

Well that is better of her not whispering sweet nothings to you

lol


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Well that is better of her not whispering sweet nothings to you
> 
> lol


Nwahaha was happy she had fresh breath


----------



## Lynne G

Pampered blonde Keisha.  Yay, for those highlights.  

So, hello air fryer for dinner, as no taco place close enough for us, and we learned, does not travel well. Thus, with hungry kids, chicken fingers, breaded by me, and while they were cooking in the air fryer, was making mac and cheese. Little one wanted fries with melted cheese on them. Okay then, and what? Oven was lit, in it, fries and tater tots. And so, a sliced up giant tomato, as thought needed a veggie, as was lots of carbs. Wow am I full. And not too bad feeling warm kitchen. And those stinkers. Ice cream sandwiches gone, but some mint chocolate chip in a small bucket still left. Room enough for that, with my tea. Perfect pairing for a bit of dessert.

And ooh, today was hotter then yesterday, and tomorrow will be even hotter than today. Little one wore her bathing suit under her clothes. Hope she got some swimming in, or at least wet to be cooler. Came home and took a shower.  Hehe, she takes a large water container to drink out of. She drank it all, and filled it up a little, as was still thirsty. Ack, she did not like the taste of the camp’s water. Yeah, we have very good tasting local water. Why we buy water bottles in Florida. Yuck, when you can taste whatever is in that water.

Ooh camel, you’d better find a pool or somewhere cool tomorrow. Heat wave to end on Thursday. Yeah, then high will be 88 degrees. Much cooler. Not! 

And thus ends the fun read of food and weather.  Have a good night sleep.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I think I am almost caught up at work. I just need to work on the final billing for the two therapists who are leaving the office. 

After work dh and I went to a few flooring companies to chose new flooring for our house. We hope to repaint and floor this summer. So many choices though. We brought some samples home  to compare.



macraven said:


> my good news of the day was I got my car back this afternoon


 Yay! I know you must be happy.



tink1957 said:


> Got my first Covid jab yesterday


 Congrats. 



Lynne G said:


> Ah almost lunch. But have to wait. DH is on a video call, and I don’t want to be noisy, as he is using the desk in our family room, and is right next to the kitchen.


 That's a very familiar scenario in my house. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> We hit 103F yesterday


 Yikes! You are about 10 degrees hotter than us. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I see talk of HHN is starting...I'll be sitting with @Charade67 in the corner being the kid who is too scared!!!! lol.


Oh no. Not in the corner. We will be at the pool with nachos and your drink of choice. 



keishashadow said:


> Then, she whispers to me she’s moving out of state but hasn’t told the owner of salon yet. Booked me with another girl there


Sorry you are losing your stylist. Hope the new one is just as good. 

Can't find anything on TV tonight, so we are continuing our binge watch of The Muppet Show.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah camel found the pool. It’s a good thing. This Wednesday will be a corker. 98 the high temp, and will feel like 105 with that very humid air. And best chance of seeing those spectacular Summer thunderstorms late in the day. Though weather lady said will be spotty, and later in the evening if we do see any rain in the area.

As such, this last day of June, get over this hump of a day, and wheee, Friday will be here with two more sleeps.

I hope Schumi has nice weather and enjoying her visits with family. And enjoying the food there too.

Hoping Keisha is feeling  good with her foot, and having some pool time too.

Yay, I hope Mac got out yesterday, enjoying driving her car again. And had dinner out.

And so, with the AC running, up before that bright sunrise. Routine week day for me, regardless of whether it’s hotter than most, a Wednesday, or the last day of June. But there is a little pep in my step. That Friday feeling will be a lazy one. Yay for a bonus XXL weekend coming up. A good way to say hello to July. And what do ya know. The next 3 days show to be rainy ones. Yeah July, below average temps and rainy days is not the way to start the month. But that’s okay, Sunday is predicted to be 81 and mostly sunny. Absolutely perfect weather for family cookout fun. And my sister is making sure she has enough fuel for her pool heater. Woot! Family Party Holiday Sunday. 

And so, with a raise of my tea cup (mostly finishing the tea in it) have that most wonderful Wednesday and enjoy this last day of June. And stay hydrated.  Like me, off to get more tea.


----------



## keishashadow

I’ve heard of finding alligators in your pool, never a camel 

Wicked series of storms will be rolling thru here starting early this afternoon.  Happy to see our temps will drop 20+ degrees for a few days, has been oppressive.  Least the wind direction won’t be prone to tornados developing.

Not thrilled at prospect of driving thru heavy rain to take kiddo to gymnastics as the only way there, a 2-lane road that runs thru a mountain valley & adjacent to a stream, is notorious for overflowing it’s banks.  I have a seriously degree of respect for floods of all sorts being not too far from Johnstown, PA.  RIP to all those lost souls, along with those from Surfside, FL, too while I’m thinking of it.

System is supposed to stall over us for a few days (before we shoo it east to Lynne ) figure we will see both flash & general flooding. May just hunker down in our home up on the ridge 

Who has plans for the 4th?  

FW & carnival were cancelled long ago due to covid concerns in our little town. Luckily, nearby communities still have their FW & parades in place.  In our typical absence, my youngest hosts his siblings & buds, more of an adult party vibe I’m guessing lol


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Hi Tink, yay for getting vaccinated.  My sore arm was only bad the first night after getting the shot at lunchtime.  Second shot, just a little soreness where the needle went in. Stiff feeling arm for a few minutes too, but was nothing like the first shot reaction.  And nice to find a new flavor of coffee.  Hope all are doing well.
> 
> Parus, hope lunch place will be good today. Yeah, everyonce in awhile, I dump all my plastic containers and buy a new box of them. Yep, missing lids, and stained, even when scrubbing clean. I like using them. Those and we go through boxes of plastic bags. I like that a big box store has a bundle of different sizes.
> 
> Ah almost lunch.  But have to wait.  DH is on a video call, and I don’t want to be noisy, as he is using the desk in our family room, and is right next to the kitchen.  Eh, will walk first, so won’t slam the door shut on my way out.  And yeah, suntan lotion is now by the front door.  Hair already tied up.  Hat will be worn too.  And a water bottle to carry.  Now saying will feel like 105 degrees, as sun has been baking us more than thought earlier today.  Hot?  Why yes it is.


I got out voted....lunch was at Wahlburgers.  Had the open faced sloppy joe sandwich, and it was quite good!
I was in the mood for pizza.  Another time.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Morning Everyone!!!!
> 
> I wanted to pop in here before I got to work on shuffling papers again.  Enjoying my morning Tim's tea before it heats up again today.  We hit 103F yesterday   For us northern Canadians...we want to melt.  It certainly felt hot yesterday in our backyard.  DH said it felt like Mexico in May hot ( we went to Mexico for dd wedding in May lol) except our humidity is lower than southern regions.  It is supposed to hit between 105-110 today - so we will see how hot it really gets.  It is record breaking hot for most of western Canada right now.  You guys can have it back now lol.  I love it...others...not so much lol.  OH well...we can't control Mother Nature.
> 
> I see talk of HHN is starting...I'll be sitting with @Charade67 in the corner being the kid who is too scared!!!! lol.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!


103!!!!   We haven't seen that high in over 25 years for sure.   Stay cool!!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Most of here are NOT equipped to deal with this heat.  We are more equipped to deal with - 40.  IT's amazing how a community pulls together to help others who are having troubling dealing with the heat and checking in on more senior neighbors to make sure they are ok.  I'm ok with the heat....others are not!!!
> 
> It seems that many Canadians are now asking Texans to take back their hot weather...the same as they wanted us to take back our cold weather lol.


Love to hear people come together in times of need!!!  



keishashadow said:


> Woot!!!
> 
> Everything ckd off except packing. I did print out my packing list if that counts
> 
> wanted mostly low lights today for some dimension. Gal talked me into demi ones JIK they’d be too heavy or dark. Never heard of them, told they will Slowly fade away before next appt in 3 months. Can decide then for permanent version
> 
> Then, she whispers to me she’s moving out of state but hasn’t told the owner of salon yet.  Booked me with another girl there
> 
> Ever since local JCPENNEY salon closed, every time I think I’ve found a new home; something goes awry
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun!
> 
> WhaaaaaAat??? Never heard that one, poor gal.  Congrats on getting that shot!
> 
> Kcup?  I’m drooling
> 
> Now, that is HOT for anywhere let alone in the far north. Was going to whine it’s 93 here


It stinks when a trusted stylist moves on....hopefully she put you with a good replacement!



Lynne G said:


> Pampered blonde Keisha.  Yay, for those highlights.
> 
> So, hello air fryer for dinner, as no taco place close enough for us, and we learned, does not travel well. Thus, with hungry kids, chicken fingers, breaded by me, and while they were cooking in the air fryer, was making mac and cheese. Little one wanted fries with melted cheese on them. Okay then, and what? Oven was lit, in it, fries and tater tots. And so, a sliced up giant tomato, as thought needed a veggie, as was lots of carbs. Wow am I full. And not too bad feeling warm kitchen. And those stinkers. Ice cream sandwiches gone, but some mint chocolate chip in a small bucket still left. Room enough for that, with my tea. Perfect pairing for a bit of dessert.
> 
> And ooh, today was hotter then yesterday, and tomorrow will be even hotter than today. Little one wore her bathing suit under her clothes. Hope she got some swimming in, or at least wet to be cooler. Came home and took a shower.  Hehe, she takes a large water container to drink out of. She drank it all, and filled it up a little, as was still thirsty. Ack, she did not like the taste of the camp’s water. Yeah, we have very good tasting local water. Why we buy water bottles in Florida. Yuck, when you can taste whatever is in that water.
> 
> Ooh camel, you’d better find a pool or somewhere cool tomorrow. Heat wave to end on Thursday. Yeah, then high will be 88 degrees. Much cooler. Not!
> 
> And thus ends the fun read of food and weather.  Have a good night sleep.


Working outside in those temps can be extreme.  Hope your DD gets some well deserved breaks and AC during her shift!



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. I think I am almost caught up at work. I just need to work on the final billing for the two therapists who are leaving the office.
> 
> After work dh and I went to a few flooring companies to chose new flooring for our house. We hope to repaint and floor this summer. So many choices though. We brought some samples home  to compare.
> 
> Yay! I know you must be happy.
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> That's a very familiar scenario in my house.
> 
> Yikes! You are about 10 degrees hotter than us.
> 
> Oh no. Not in the corner. We will be at the pool with nachos and your drink of choice.
> 
> 
> Sorry you are losing your stylist. Hope the new one is just as good.
> 
> Can't find anything on TV tonight, so we are continuing our binge watch of The Muppet Show.


DH and I never seem to agree on color/pattern choices when doing a home project.  Hope yours goes smoothly!




Lynne G said:


> View attachment 585640
> 
> Ah camel found the pool. It’s a good thing. This Wednesday will be a corker. 98 the high temp, and will feel like 105 with that very humid air. And best chance of seeing those spectacular Summer thunderstorms late in the day. Though weather lady said will be spotty, and later in the evening if we do see any rain in the area.
> 
> As such, this last day of June, get over this hump of a day, and wheee, Friday will be here with two more sleeps.
> 
> I hope Schumi has nice weather and enjoying her visits with family. And enjoying the food there too.
> 
> Hoping Keisha is feeling  good with her foot, and having some pool time too.
> 
> Yay, I hope Mac got out yesterday, enjoying driving her car again. And had dinner out.
> 
> And so, with the AC running, up before that bright sunrise. Routine week day for me, regardless of whether it’s hotter than most, a Wednesday, or the last day of June. But there is a little pep in my step. That Friday feeling will be a lazy one. Yay for a bonus XXL weekend coming up. A good way to say hello to July. And what do ya know. The next 3 days show to be rainy ones. Yeah July, below average temps and rainy days is not the way to start the month. But that’s okay, Sunday is predicted to be 81 and mostly sunny. Absolutely perfect weather for family cookout fun. And my sister is making sure she has enough fuel for her pool heater. Woot! Family Party Holiday Sunday.
> 
> And so, with a raise of my tea cup (mostly finishing the tea in it) have that most wonderful Wednesday and enjoy this last day of June. And stay hydrated.  Like me, off to get more tea.


That camel!!!  Hee Hee!



keishashadow said:


> I’ve heard of finding alligators in your pool, never a camel
> 
> Wicked series of storms will be rolling thru here starting early this afternoon.  Happy to see our temps will drop 20+ degrees for a few days, has been oppressive.  Least the wind direction won’t be prone to tornados developing.
> 
> Not thrilled at prospect of driving thru heavy rain to take kiddo to gymnastics as the only way there, a 2-lane road that runs thru a mountain valley & adjacent to a stream, is notorious for overflowing it’s banks.  I have a seriously degree of respect for floods of all sorts being not too far from Johnstown, PA.  RIP to all those lost souls, along with those from Surfside, FL, too while I’m thinking of it.
> 
> System is supposed to stall over us for a few days (before we shoo it east to Lynne ) figure we will see both flash & general flooding. May just hunker down in our home up on the ridge
> 
> Who has plans for the 4th?
> 
> FW & carnival were cancelled long ago due to covid concerns in our little town. Luckily, nearby communities still have their FW & parades in place.  In our typical absence, my youngest hosts his siblings & buds, more of an adult party vibe I’m guessing lol


Driving in heavy rain is no fun.....safe travels with your precious cargo...

Planning on going to our lake house Friday-Sunday for the 4th.  DD is inviting a couple friends to stop in.  My parents may drop by too.  In-laws have other plans with their group.
After all the recent rain, looks like we will have a sunny 4th, with temps in the high 80s.  I'll take it!!






Our little guy Barney has a grooming appointment today.  While he is having his beauty treatment, I will shop for supplies for our weekend at our lake house.  One of DDs friends has a gluten and dairy allergy, so I'm grabbing a few things she can have.
We will likely 'picnic' on the boat for lunch and then grill out for supper each day.

Tonight is leftovers, and tomorrow supper is probably pizza.  Super easy, I like that!

A hump day impersonator, lol!!


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe Keisha, had to post a camel on this Wednesday.  Yeah, flash flooding no fun at all.  Hope it’s not raining when you are driving this afternoon.

Yay for pooch pampering and supply run, Paris. Nice to have food for all to enjoy. We do that, as we have some family with different food needs.

Will go up the day before to help with preparing food for our 4th of July family get together.  And of course sample.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick stop in!

Still hotter than balls here lol.  We reached 105.8F yesterday   I do have to say...it was a tad hot lol  I was ok...until I had to sleep in our not cool house lol.  OH well...It's better than -40 any day!!!!  Forecast is for the same today...then tomorrow for cooler for Canada Day.  Heading to the lake tomorrow to go camping with the kids.  Looking forward to spending time with them and the my little sweet cheeks again lol. 



Lynne G said:


> So, hello air fryer for dinner, as no taco place close enough for us, and we learned, does not travel well. Thus, with hungry kids, chicken fingers, breaded by me, and while they were cooking in the air fryer, was making mac and cheese. Little one wanted fries with melted cheese on them. Okay then, and what? Oven was lit, in it, fries and tater tots. And so, a sliced up giant tomato, as thought needed a veggie, as was lots of carbs. Wow am I full. And not too bad feeling warm kitchen. And those stinkers. Ice cream sandwiches gone, but some mint chocolate chip in a small bucket still left. Room enough for that, with my tea. Perfect pairing for a bit of dessert.


I love my air fryer.  I didn't think I would use it as much as I do.  I must say...that ice cream sandwiches never last long in our house either lol.  I'm glad you were able to find some dessert!


Charade67 said:


> We hope to repaint and floor this summer. So many choices though. We brought some samples home to compare.


That is always fun!!!!  Change is always great in our homes!!!! 


Charade67 said:


> Oh no. Not in the corner. We will be at the pool with nachos and your drink of choice.


I like that plan!!!!  I love a good plate of nachos....I'll take a ceasar or a beer with clamato ( fancy shmancy tomato juice)  if it's hot out please!!!!  Or a twisted tea too!!!!


keishashadow said:


> FW & carnival were cancelled long ago due to covid concerns in our little town. Luckily, nearby communities still have their FW & parades in place. In our typical absence, my youngest hosts his siblings & buds, more of an adult party vibe I’m guessing lol


I hope your able to find some type of celebration for your 4th of July.  There is not much celebrating here this year...with covid and restrictions finally lifting...but also many are not celebrating because of the discovery of residential school mass graves (with many more to come I am afraid) .  We will celebrate in our own little way...on the lake, in the boat with fishing rods in hand, or on the beach playing with gd enjoying the warm weather we are blessed with. 


J'aime Paris said:


> Our little guy Barney has a grooming appointment today. While he is having his beauty treatment,


Awwww....they always feel better after.  Enjoy your weekend at your lake house!!!!

Well, I should probably shuffle some papers around on my desk soon.

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Quick good evening. Busy day today. So far no plans for the 4th.

My mom is back in the hospital again. My sister texted and said she had some fluid in a lung and also around the heart. That’s all my aunt has told us so far.

I almost fell asleep while typing this, so I will wish everyone a good night.


----------



## macraven

I am sorry to hear that news about your mom charade 

Hope her lungs will be cleared up quickly
and she will be able to return home soon


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, sorry to hear about mom, Charade.  I hope that fluid is cleared up and she goes home soon.  Hugs, and well wishes to your mom.  

Pumpkin, hope that hot weather lessens soon.  We have dropped to the low 80’s, but oh so muggy before we have a rainy day.  Keisha apparently is sharing in the rain.  

Not sure rain is a sleep aid.  Heard rain and some nice booming thunder as a quick yellow blob on the weather radar passed over us later in the evening yesterday. And more to fall today, with a sunny start that will soon be clouded over.  But warm, with 72 out, and high humidity.  

So stay thirsty homies. We have that thirsty Thursday to start the month of July. And a star spangled weekend coming up. Yay!

And I’m doing my thirsty part today.  Ah yes, this homie likes tea.  Will drink coffee too. But most mornings, my routine includes making tea, and enjoying a few cups.  Okay, quite a few cups.

May all have a terrific thirsty Thursday.


----------



## Charade67

I was so sleepy last night I forgot to post my picture for Lynne. We had a birth at the Metro Richmond Zoo last week.


----------



## keishashadow

I need an ark!  


J'aime Paris said:


> lunch was at Wahlburgers. Had the open faced sloppy joe sandwich, and it was quite good!


never dined there, believe one is coming to our ‘burg tho.  Yummy?  Too bad no pizza burger…hmm, haven’t made them for years.  Old school cafeteria version 


J'aime Paris said:


> stinks when a trusted stylist moves on....hopefully she put you with a good replacement!


yes, I’m on a roll lately it seems.  Girl seems nice, off to a class on some sort of new, fancy extensions.  We shall see.


J'aime Paris said:


> We will likely 'picnic' on the boat for lunch and then grill out for supper each day.


that sounds great!  


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Still hotter than balls here lol. We reached 105.8F yesterday


nwahaha never heard that one before, swiping it


Pumpkin1172 said:


> love my air fryer. I didn't think I would use it as much as I do


i’ve been accused of being obsessed with mine…says 2 of my single DS who promptly asked me to buy them ones too after eating food out of mine lol


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I hope your able to find some type of celebration for your 4th of July


oh yeahhhhh, will be in Orlando  I”m not too excited 


Charade67 said:


> My mom is back in the hospital again. My sister texted and said she had some fluid in a lung and also around the heart. That’s all my aunt has told us so far.


Oh, darn it, sorry to hear.  Best wishes to you all


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Hehe Keisha, had to post a camel on this Wednesday.  Yeah, flash flooding no fun at all.  Hope it’s not raining when you are driving this afternoon.
> 
> Yay for pooch pampering and supply run, Paris. Nice to have food for all to enjoy. We do that, as we have some family with different food needs.
> 
> Will go up the day before to help with preparing food for our 4th of July family get together.  And of course sample.


All great foods for the 4th! Sampling is key!! 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick stop in!
> 
> Still hotter than balls here lol.  We reached 105.8F yesterday   I do have to say...it was a tad hot lol  I was ok...until I had to sleep in our not cool house lol.  OH well...It's better than -40 any day!!!!  Forecast is for the same today...then tomorrow for cooler for Canada Day.  Heading to the lake tomorrow to go camping with the kids.  Looking forward to spending time with them and the my little sweet cheeks again lol.
> 
> 
> I love my air fryer.  I didn't think I would use it as much as I do.  I must say...that ice cream sandwiches never last long in our house either lol.  I'm glad you were able to find some dessert!
> 
> That is always fun!!!!  Change is always great in our homes!!!!
> 
> I like that plan!!!!  I love a good plate of nachos....I'll take a ceasar or a beer with clamato ( fancy shmancy tomato juice)  if it's hot out please!!!!  Or a twisted tea too!!!!
> 
> I hope your able to find some type of celebration for your 4th of July.  There is not much celebrating here this year...with covid and restrictions finally lifting...but also many are not celebrating because of the discovery of residential school mass graves (with many more to come I am afraid) .  We will celebrate in our own little way...on the lake, in the boat with fishing rods in hand, or on the beach playing with gd enjoying the warm weather we are blessed with.
> 
> Awwww....they always feel better after.  Enjoy your weekend at your lake house!!!!
> 
> Well, I should probably shuffle some papers around on my desk soon.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!


Thank you!
Time in the lake helps to keep cool!  Hope your camping is a lot of fun!!



Lynne G said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear about mom, Charade.  I hope that fluid is cleared up and she goes home soon.  Hugs, and well wishes to your mom.
> 
> Pumpkin, hope that hot weather lessens soon.  We have dropped to the low 80’s, but oh so muggy before we have a rainy day.  Keisha apparently is sharing in the rain.
> 
> Not sure rain is a sleep aid.  Heard rain and some nice booming thunder as a quick yellow blob on the weather radar passed over us later in the evening yesterday. And more to fall today, with a sunny start that will soon be clouded over.  But warm, with 72 out, and high humidity.
> 
> So stay thirsty homies. We have that thirsty Thursday to start the month of July. And a star spangled weekend coming up. Yay!
> 
> And I’m doing my thirsty part today.  Ah yes, this homie likes tea.  Will drink coffee too. But most mornings, my routine includes making tea, and enjoying a few cups.  Okay, quite a few cups.
> 
> May all have a terrific thirsty Thursday.


2nd cup of coffee on Thirsty Thursday for me....will I have a 3rd?



Charade67 said:


> I was so sleepy last night I forgot to post my picture for Lynne. We had a birth at the Metro Richmond Zoo last week.
> 
> View attachment 585958


That is precious!!  





I booked a spontaneous trip this morning....to Boston!!!  DD and I have never been to Boston before, and I'm excited!!!  We leave later this month, so not much time to plan.  But not much time to wait either, which is great!

Going golfing later today.  With a high of mid 70s, it should be perfect weather for it.  The weekend will bring low 90s our way.  Such is summer!

I need to make a packing list for the weekend.  We are bringing so much food and beverages, fixings for s'mores and some games.  Don't want to forget anything!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Charade67 said:


> Quick good evening. Busy day today. So far no plans for the 4th.
> 
> My mom is back in the hospital again. My sister texted and said she had some fluid in a lung and also around the heart. That’s all my aunt has told us so far.
> 
> I almost fell asleep while typing this, so I will wish everyone a good night.


Hope your mom is ok Charade, and that your aunt gives you an update soon!



keishashadow said:


> I need an ark!
> 
> never dined there, believe one is coming to our ‘burg tho.  Yummy?  Too bad no pizza burger…hmm, haven’t made them for years.  Old school cafeteria version
> 
> yes, I’m on a roll lately it seems.  Girl seems nice, off to a class on some sort of new, fancy extensions.  We shall see.
> 
> that sounds great!
> 
> nwahaha never heard that one before, swiping it
> 
> i’ve been accused of being obsessed with mine…says 2 of my single DS who promptly asked me to buy them ones too after eating food out of mine lol
> 
> oh yeahhhhh, will be in Orlando  I”m not too excited
> 
> Oh, darn it, sorry to hear.  Best wishes to you all


Are you going to WDW, UO or both this trip?


----------



## Charade67

J'aime Paris said:


> I booked a spontaneous trip this morning....to Boston!!!


Boston is on my bucket list. There is a museum there where you can throw fake tea chests off of a ship. I want to do that. My birthday is on the same day as the tea party.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Charade67 said:


> Boston is on my bucket list. There is a museum there where you can throw fake tea chests off of a ship. I want to do that. My birthday is on the same day as the tea party.


That sounds fun!  I need to take some notes from people who've been to Boston.


----------



## Lynne G

I did graduate work in Boston.  Nice place to visit in the Summer.  Have fun there, Paris.  Oh and go for that third cup of coffee. 

Keisha, safe travels and enjoy that Florida heat. Yep, stormy days for us, with flash flood warnings to expire in 2 days. Will send that ark your way. 

Time for me tea for me, and while they said the clouds are here, not quite where I am.  Sun has been making the house bright for hours now.  Hoping it stays sunny when I do my lunchtime walk.  Should be.  Last weather guy showed on morning news, looks like we will be riding through the storm in that ark around dinner time.  One time I am thankful no commuting home in that rain dumping storm line.  

Sweet picture Charade.  Always fun to see babies in the zoos.  Our big zoo has had quite the explosion of babies.  Latest shown was a baby lemur.  Summer brings crowds, so we tend to not visit the zoo as much in the  Summer.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Boston is on my bucket list. There is a museum there where you can throw fake tea chests off of a ship. I want to do that. My birthday is on the same day as the tea party.


We all should mail charade a tea bag for her next adventure to celebrate her birthday 
Just saying ......


----------



## Charade67

I like Yorkshire Gold.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, quite the thunderstorm we are having. That lightning strike was close.  Was by the front door to let little one in, and heard our crawl space’s sub pump go off. Yeah, I can see flash flooding, as bet some are hydroplaning as roads looked flooded.  Little one was wise, and took her rain coat to camp, didn’t need it until she was coming home.  At least older one’s work gives them rain coats and rain pants.  He will need them if he has to go out in this downpour.  

Wow, that thunder is very loud.  Ark will surely be floating all the way to Keisha.


----------



## keishashadow

Carole must be having a swell time!  


J'aime Paris said:


> I booked a spontaneous trip this morning....to Boston!!! DD and I have never been to Boston before, and I'm excited!!! We leave later this month, so not much time to plan. But not much time to wait either, which is great!


nice!  eldest DS had to fly into there for work a few weeks ago.  Too bad he had to haul himself a 2 hour drive away.  Said he will make sure to book a day or two in the city the next visit.  So close yet, so far lol


J'aime Paris said:


> Are you going to WDW, UO or both this trip?


the ‘lil usually insists on both & SW.  this year, doing a few more WDW days & just 3 at U.  Had to cut trip shorter than I had planned (thank you SW & PBH for working with me there) as I ahem forgot about her Dad’s BD on the 11th.  Oops, didn’t ‘forget-forget’ just didn’t hit me when I booked the trip it was crossing that date.  As a reward for my slight, I get to host his BD party later that day after our flight gets home early that am.



Lynne G said:


> Keisha, safe travels and enjoy that Florida heat. Yep, stormy days for us, with flash flood warnings to expire in 2 days. Will send that ark your way.


 turns out tropical storm Elsa is brewing down by St Lucia.  my mind automatically associating that name with Disney’s frozen, hoping it doesn’t turn out in ironic fashion.  seems as tho it would be rather early in the season for any sort of major event.  _Famous last words_

one of the spaghetti paths has it hitting Orlando on Wednesday.  Won’t be our first rodeo to ride out a big storm there.  as long as she who has seemingly worked “velociCoaster” into nearly every conversation for months gets a shot to enjoy it,   I’m good to go.


Lynne G said:


> Wow, that thunder is very loud. Ark will surely be floating all the way to Keisha


stay safe.  Seems to have finally subsided here.  such a strange series of storms This go-round.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, since I have Orlando in my weather app info, got that warning of Elsa today, Keisha.  And hehe, we were always back by my mom’s birthday, which was New Year’s Day, every time we went away for the holidays.  Hope GD does get to ride.  From AP Facebook, rain has kept the crowds away.  So hope Elsa does not interfere with plans.  

Storm is gone, though rain chances throughout the night. But at least no rain predicted tomorrow. I have an errand to do, with mailing bills are the two things I have to on my Friday off. But grr, turned off alarm, only to have DH say he needs to get up early. Oh well, if I am tired, I will go back to sleep when he gets up.

Hope all have a good night sleep. And, since it’s been so hot for so many, not quite a night light, but an ice sculpture for ya, that is bright enough to light your way to the loo or sip that last cup of tea or coffee.


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> Carole must be having a swell time!
> nice!  eldest DS had to fly into there for work a few weeks ago.  Too bad he had to haul himself a 2 hour drive away.  Said he will make sure to book a day or two in the city the next visit.  So close yet, so far lol
> 
> the ‘lil usually insists on both & SW.  this year, doing a few more WDW days & just 3 at U.  Had to cut trip shorter than I had planned (thank you SW & PBH for working with me there) as I ahem forgot about her Dad’s BD on the 11th.  Oops, didn’t ‘forget-forget’ just didn’t hit me when I booked the trip it was crossing that date.  As a reward for my slight, I get to host his BD party later that day after our flight gets home early that am.
> 
> 
> turns out tropical storm Elsa is brewing down by St Lucia.  my mind automatically associating that name with Disney’s frozen, hoping it doesn’t turn out in ironic fashion.  seems as tho it would be rather early in the season for any sort of major event.  _Famous last words_
> 
> one of the spaghetti paths has it hitting Orlando on Wednesday.  Won’t be our first rodeo to ride out a big storm there.  as long as she who has seemingly worked “velociCoaster” into nearly every conversation for months gets a shot to enjoy it,   I’m good to go.
> 
> stay safe.  Seems to have finally subsided here.  such a strange series of storms This go-round.


Have a super special time on your trip!  Let us know if you get on VC!!
And I'm sure you'll pull off a great bday party after the trip as well!!



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, since I have Orlando in my weather app info, got that warning of Elsa today, Keisha.  And hehe, we were always back by my mom’s birthday, which was New Year’s Day, every time we went away for the holidays.  Hope GD does get to ride.  From AP Facebook, rain has kept the crowds away.  So hope Elsa does not interfere with plans.
> 
> Storm is gone, though rain chances throughout the night. But at least no rain predicted tomorrow. I have an errand to do, with mailing bills are the two things I have to on my Friday off. But grr, turned off alarm, only to have DH say he needs to get up early. Oh well, if I am tired, I will go back to sleep when he gets up.
> 
> Hope all have a good night sleep. And, since it’s been so hot for so many, not quite a night light, but an ice sculpture for ya, that is bright enough to light your way to the loo or sip that last cup of tea or coffee.
> 
> View attachment 586151


That's a very appropriate night light for the current heat wave many are experiencing!





Milwaukee Bucks are leading Atlanta in the 4th quarter.  The series is tied 2-2.  Hoping Milwaukee can pull out the W tonight!!


----------



## macraven

And they won!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay! It’s a Friday.

Well, did sorta get back to sleep, but wet sounding roads woke me up. Eh, any more rain should not be, though a cloudy and with 79 the high, predicted day.

Glad to see a win for that basketball team for ya Paris. I do not follow basketball, and other then college, no basketball win in our City for many years.

Save travels to Keisha, and hope lots of park fun for her and GD.

And hope Schumi is having a lovely time visiting her family.  

Thus, even with a lazy kinda Friday for me, time to refill the tea cup. Yep, tea. Maybe I’ll make some eggs. I know little one will eat the white, if I separate the scrambling of the eggs. So guess I’ll do that, as she should be getting up soon. Older one will have no trouble reheating if he’s not up by the time I’m done cooking. He’s been working to close these last 2 days, so I can see him sleeping much later today, though he has work too, but I don’t think until lunchtime.

Homies, start that fabulous Friday feeling! It’s a Friday.


----------



## J'aime Paris

macraven said:


> And they won!


They sure did!!  Fingers crossed they can make it to the finals!






Lynne G said:


> View attachment 586197
> 
> Yay! It’s a Friday.
> 
> Well, did sorta get back to sleep, but wet sounding roads woke me up. Eh, any more rain should not be, though a cloudy and with 79 the high, predicted day.
> 
> Glad to see a win for that basketball team for ya Paris. I do not follow basketball, and other then college, no basketball win in our City for many years.
> 
> Save travels to Keisha, and hope lots of park fun for her and GD.
> 
> And hope Schumi is having a lovely time visiting her family.
> 
> Thus, even with a lazy kinda Friday for me, time to refill the tea cup. Yep, tea. Maybe I’ll make some eggs. I know little one will eat the white, if I separate the scrambling of the eggs. So guess I’ll do that, as she should be getting up soon. Older one will have no trouble reheating if he’s not up by the time I’m done cooking. He’s been working to close these last 2 days, so I can see him sleeping much later today, though he has work too, but I don’t think until lunchtime.
> 
> Homies, start that fabulous Friday feeling! It’s a Friday.


Busy Friday for me, as I need to pack a lot of provisions n stuff for the weekend!  Even the dogs require a certain amount of things to be brought along...
There is a Walmart about 20 minutes away if anything of importance is forgotten, so all is never lost, lol!






Yes, the excitement is rapidly building in Milwaukee!!
The last time the Milwaukee Bucks won a championship was in 1971......50 years ago!!!!




We are hopeful that this year will be the one, fingers crossed!!



And a lovely Friday morning it is!  Hope Carole is having wonderful family time....Hope Keisha and family have safe travels today....

And a safe July 4th weekend for all!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, that’s why I never worry if I forget something when I travel to the parks, Paris.  There’s a Walmart right up the street from them.  Have fun packing and safe travels to the lake this weekend.


----------



## keishashadow

morning all.  Need to make a last minute run to store as my nail polish got funky???   

Storm is officially a hurricane, fancy that  fingers crossed it zigs out into the gulf past Tampa  

Discovered i get apple tv ‘free’ for a year with the new iPad.  so far was only able to find app on one of the sets.  I did manage to do Disney + via some sort of simulcast off my phone before the app was added to the set’s line up in an update.  I do struggle to keep up on how streaming works at times.  Thank God for YouTube tutorials!

Charade - meant to ask, are u enjoying Loki?  I’ve jumped in with both feet after another slow start ala wandavision.  glad we made sure to scroll past the credits for Easter egg on this week’s episode. Wow



J'aime Paris said:


> Have a super special time on your trip! Let us know if you get on VC!!
> And I'm sure you'll pull off a great bday party after the trip as well!!


thanks!  Will admit that DH & I just stood & watched the ride (with our mouths agap) during walk on soft openings last trip.  Have decided it‘s just a bit too much for me.  The mr will do anything for the ‘lil, at least once…


macraven said:


> And they won!


well, looks like I finally have an NBA team to root for again, my last team was the NY Knicks circa Patrick Ewing .  

go Bucks!   _basketball jones, I gotta basketball jones, ooh baby ooh-ooh-ooh.  _


----------



## tink1957

Good morning 



keishashadow said:


> Charade - meant to ask, are u enjoying Loki?  I’ve jumped in with both feet after another slow start ala wandavision.  glad we made sure to scroll past the credits
> 
> well, looks like I finally have an NBA team to root for again, my last team was the NY Knicks circa Patrick Ewing .
> 
> go Bucks!   _basketball jones, I gotta basketball jones, ooh baby ooh-ooh-ooh.  _


Love the Cheech and Chong reference keisha ...yes, I am the victim of a basketball jones...but rooting for the Hawks 

Now I'm going to have to check out the Easter egg on Loki...hope the hurricane blows the other way Janet.


----------



## schumigirl

Back home after a wonderful visit back home.

Had the most amazing hot weather, saw all my immediate family and some cousins and so on, friends too we managed to catch up with. I said to mac and Janet during the week it felt like speed dating at one point......we saw folks, spent some time and then moved on! But, it worked out good.

Hotel was lovely as always, managed some time on our own to go visit one of our favourite places, Loch Lomond and managed a few Spa treatments at the hotel too.

And may have managed to put on a lb or two....... 

Diet starts tomorrow, as I hear Tom go through to open a bottle of wine! House is immaculately clean and guests have enjoyed their time here, they leave tomorrow and so good to see Kyle of course.

Haven`t fully caught up.......but, Lori is off to her lake house this weekend and then Boston, Vicki...always good to see you and hope Charade`s mum is doing better. Janet is all newly blonde again and off on her trip....already wished you well, but I know you`ll have a blast. We spoke of you today as the weather turned nasty half way down the country....torrential downpours reminded me of your journey recently......we left sunshine and arrived home to sunshine though. Watch out for Elsa though.......
And mac....I`m sure it`s still gloriously hot where you are.....my mum was asking after you and mentioned one of her friends from church, her granddaughter is in Atlanta for work and was baking hot when she called her grandma. Think she`s loving it though.

So tonight, bottle of wine after having a spicy Indian takeout.........discovered the Christmas movie channel is on.....seriously!!!

It is nice to be back though......even if it is raining.......⛈


----------



## macraven

How did I almost miss the Schumi sighting?

welcome back home !


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> How did I almost miss the Schumi sighting?
> 
> welcome back home !



lol......Thanks mac.....it is nice to be home........

I just wrote you about the journey home that took so much longer than it should have....roadworks, downpours and truck drivers who like to block dual carriageways for sun by overtaking one another and neither can pass each other.......idiots. I think today was like a free for all for idiot drivers all round......no lane discipline and complete disregard for others. 

I know I sent you and Janet a picture, but do have a few I`ll share when I get them uploaded. We didn`t take an awful lot this trip, mostly family.


----------



## Lynne G

Ha ha. Sun still has not yet set. Pizza dinner on a Friday night, why yes we did.

Welcome back Schumi.  Ack, to longer travel than expected.  I was out today too, and yep, aggressive drivers.  Though for us, I can see why all on the roads, holiday weekend coming up.  Happy to hear you enjoyed the company of family and some friends. We had some rain here, though mostly light enough rain, nothing looked wet.  Raining now.  Seems rain is in our forecast every day next week.


----------



## Charade67

Quick good evening. Not much to report on my mom. My aunt won't return my text messages, so i I finally got my sister to contact her. All I know now is that Mom has an appointment with her cardiologist next Friday. 



keishashadow said:


> Charade - meant to ask, are u enjoying Loki? I’ve jumped in with both feet after another slow start ala wandavision. glad we made sure to scroll past the credits for Easter egg on this week’s episode. Wow


It's a little weird, but I like it so far. I can't wait to see where they are going with it. B left the room when the credits started. I had to text her and left her know she missed something. 

Schumi - Welcome back!


----------



## macraven

No night light........

Ouches...


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> No night light........
> 
> Ouches...



Ouch is never fun!!


Saturday and we have rain, thunder and lightning forecast and very humid.

Slept so well last night, and even had a lovely late sleep this morning, then popped out to get some groceries. Made it home before the rain.

Weirdly our grass at the back near the house is covered in heather which is unusual for England.......prevalent in Scotland of course.

Lazy day and maybe a nap today I think.........






















Happy Saturday​


----------



## Lynne G

Oh well, no night owl here.  But an early bird one.  Eh, was a rainy night.  Now it’s cloudy, and 70, and oddly, the high is also 70.  Guess it’s going to feel like a cool day.  May see me in pants today.  And I can see little one with shorts and a sweatshirt.  Rain chances, but those are in the evening.  We had a good sounding downpour around 8 pm last night, with very noisy thunder.  And with some neighbor fireworks going off later in the night.  

But the air must have been clear enough now, as heard the freight train whistle as it went by the station about a mile or so down the street from me.

And it’s a Saturday. Apparently my sister stocked her kitchen, so she asked me to come and help prepare for tomorrow. She called already and asked when we are coming. I said, probably around lunchtime, you know your niece is not an early riser. I’ll wake her around 10, which means I hope to be on the road by noon. Older one has work today, but I think he will be home by dinner time. Don’t think he has to close 3 days in a row. Hopefully he will not get wet.

And so that holiday weekend is here. And a mostly quiet house is my favorite way on a Saturday morning. And this Saturday is.  Oh, and tea in my cup, with a throw over my legs. It’s cool feeling in the house. But for that I’m not complaining. I sleep much better with a cooler, but not cold, feeling house. And I too had a very good night’s sleep.

So a good afternoon to a stormy having day, Schumi. Hope you are enjoying some tea, as watching the thunderstorms roll by.

Super nice Saturday homies.  Have that.  And get ready, that celebratory Sunday is tomorrow.  Woot!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. No plans for today except I need to color my hair. Too much gray is showing. We should probably go to the grocery store at some point too. 

No plans at all for the 4th.  I briefly thought about going to Busch Gardens, but decided to stay more. 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.


----------



## macraven

This is the south so fireworks already started last night and the night prior 

more will be done tonight and the city building will have a large display on the 4th

we enjoy it as never saw it celebrated like this in the north


----------



## Charade67

Hello again. I am trying to make some lunch/dinner plans for the days I will be at Universal in October. I would like to do a couple of full service meals and would like to pin down who would like to join me. I am thinking maybe dinner on Saturday 10/2 and lunch on Sunday 10/3, but could schedule other meals for those days as well. 
I am open to suggestions.  I have eaten at Toothsome and Hard Rock. Both of those were okay. I have also eaten at Mythos, Antojitos, and Jakes American Bar. I liked all 3 of those. I am also open to trying something new.
Please let me know either here or via private message if you would like to join me for a meal or two or three.......


----------



## macraven

Count me in charade!
I am open for both your dates


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Charade, plotting for your trip.  Will be nice to see ya on the 1st or before dinner on the 2nd.  Will PM ya my phone number before I leave.  And hugs, as hope your mom is okay.  

Well eggs done, meatballs done, vegetables tray, pickles and olives and hot peppers tray, four kinds of cheese and three kinds of crackers tray done, iced tea in huge jug done, potato salad done, pasta salad done, and calico beans done. Burgers made and ready. Taking a break, as ah food for the masses tomorrow. And older brother called, eta in less than an hour. Will be nice to see, as have not seen him and wife since mom’s funeral, and have not seen my niece in years. 
Just wait to they see all the food.  Wow!


----------



## macraven

Sounds like as party feast lynne !
I’m sure no one will go hunger tomorrow

With it just the two of us, no special plans
Will order something out for delivery tonight and tomorrow
Will hit the grocery stores on Monday for cooking at home for a few days.

As long as Mr Mac has his beer and potatoe chips, he is good !


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Sounds like as party feast lynne !
> I’m sure no one will go hunger tomorrow
> 
> With it just the two of us, no special plans
> Will order something out for delivery tonight and tomorrow
> Will hit the grocery stores on Monday for cooking at home for a few days.
> 
> As long as Mr Mac has his beer and potatoe chips, he is good !




July 4th steaks for us tomorrow, filet for 3 of us and Tom has a T Bone along with some langoustines and scallops to be flash grilled for all of us……there will be potato chips too at some point, always good to nibble the day away ………always celebrate along with friends from afar on the 4th. You don’t have to be “close” to be friends……..

No rain forecast for late afternoon, so grill will be on outside as we celebrate Independence Dat as honorary Americans 

Watched Disclosure tonight, really good movie with Michael Douglas and Demi Moore…….one of those movies we watch once a year. And a very nice bottle of red wine.

As our September trip is more than likely not happening, we tonight, booked our May flights for next year…….always good to have something to look forward to…..and I’m ever positive For next year…….who cares what it cost, let’s just get booked……

Bacon up in the morning Mac………..


----------



## Charade67

Totally off topic - Has any one seen this Little Caesars commercial? 




I just learned that “Darren” is Dh’s friend Matt.


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody  

Celebrating the 4th one day early since Trey has to work on Monday.  Grilling burgers, jalapeno cheddar smoked sausages and chicken while enjoying the watermelon margaritas Danielle whipped up...yum.

happy 4th everyone!


----------



## tink1957

Carole, so sorry to hear you may not make it in September...maybe we can get together in May.  I need an excuse to plan another trip


----------



## Charade67

Tink, will you be gone before I get there?


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Carole, so sorry to hear you may not make it in September...maybe we can get together in May.  I need an excuse to plan another trip



Yes, it’s been obvious for a while it’s not going to happen……but surely May will??? If not we’ll fly to Barbados for 2 weeks before hand, then fly into America……that’s allowed, we’ll be totally bored the whole time……beach vacations are NOT our thing…….but needs must  

Good thing is I get back up to Scotland and see one of my Goddaughters married……..always a silver lining……

But, yes, you need to plan a May trip……..




Watching a Mission Impossible movie now…….not a Tom Cruise fan, but do enjoy some of his movies…….

Then bedtime as it’s almost midnight here……..


----------



## tink1957

Charade67 said:


> Tink, will you be gone before I get there?


We will be leaving on September 28...wish we could meet up.


----------



## macraven

Tink, what time do you leave on the 28?
Save some time for me!


----------



## Lynne G

Me too Tink, will be there when you are.  Arriving on the 19th, and little one comes on the 23rd, leaving the 26th, with me leaving the 2nd.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> We will be leaving on September 28...wish we could meet up.



Meant to say hope you and the kids are doing ok Vicki……..it was lovely meeting up last time again…….we would be leaving on the 28th too, so we would have managed to meet up…….but, there will be a next time!


----------



## Charade67

I wish I could go at the end of September, but don’t think Dh would be to happy about that.


----------



## tink1957

We will be leaving late on the 28th so we should have plenty of time for a meetup mac and Lynne as well...looking forward to seeing both of you.


----------



## macraven

Sounds like a plan tink!


----------



## Charade67

Night light for Mac.


----------



## schumigirl

​Yep, hope everyone has a lovely day today, some lovely get togethers planned......and of course hope you all have some beautiful weather......

Steaks on the grill for us today, if the lightning stays away of course. Very humid this morning again and expecting a downpour at some point. Quite nice right now though, wandered down to see the pears are already starting to grow well. Should be a good year for them, apples are slow and plums look to be another excellent yield. 

Lunch is light today, maybe some spicy chicken skewers with salad, then maybe watch the Grand Prix this afternoon, depending on what happens. 

Can`t believe we`re already into July! 

Have a wonderful day


----------



## macraven

Had a miserable sleep
Fireworks started July 2 in my neighborhood 
I’m sure there will be repeats of firework displays again tonight 

one night is enough for me

will do a grocery run today after church

have not a clue what to shop for besides meat


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Had a miserable sleep
> Fireworks started July 2 in my neighborhood
> I’m sure there will be repeats of firework displays again tonight
> 
> one night is enough for me
> 
> will do a grocery run today after church
> 
> have not a clue what to shop for besides meat



A nice pie for dessert would be my option  

Yep, I detest fireworks and inconsiderate folks who set them off too.  



Rain hasn`t transpired so far, it`s a beautiful day albeit still a little humid. I`m sure at some point it`ll arrive. But, for now I have managed to get 2 loads of laundry out and it`s dry, didn`t expect that. 

Enjoyed spicy chicken skewers off the grill for lunch and made up a few salads including a celery, nut and sultana one which is available in grocery stores, but, I much prefer my own. Made enough for lunch and dinner along with some other sides. 

Yes, hope everyone gets some lovely weather too......off to sit outside while it`s so lovely and hot.......


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday morning Sans family 



Happy 4th of July everyone.















pattyw said:


> Beautiful day here! Looking forward to welcoming Kyle home this weekend!! He finishes up his second rotation in Lebanon, PA this week and will stop home here in Lockport before he heads back to Florida for July! Then we head to Florida next week to celebrate his birthday on 7/3.



Good to see you posting Patty. Happy birthday to your son Kyle.








macraven said:


> Yes....I’m talking hours and not minutes
> Will be able to start the dental work in July
> Getting fake teeth



Mac hope all the dental work goes ok. Glad to hear you have your wheels back. I hope you are healing and feeling better dear lady.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Yup....working customer service/retail/ and the general public is EXHAUSTING!!!!! I have been saying for years, everyone should have to work retail/customer service for at least 1 month every five years! And it doesn't matter if you are the highest paid person in the world...everyone needs to remember to be kind to those working those essential jobs.



Amen to that.




Charade67 said:


> And now the reason I am happy that I woke up early. When I booked my room at SF the only thing available other than suites was pool view. I have been checking daily and today there were lagoon view and standard rooms available. I thought about going standard and saving some money, but lagoon view wasn’t that much more, so I have now switched to a lagoon view room.



The Lagoon view rooms are beautiful. You will like the view.




Charade67 said:


> Mom’s appointment went well yesterday. The oncologist said that her scans and blood work show absolutely no signs of cancer. The bad news is Mom in anemic. She is scheduled for a couple of IV iron treatments next month.



Great news that the doc was able to get all the cancer out.




J'aime Paris said:


> DH surprised DD by bringing her new vehicle home last night! A 2021 Ford Bronco Sport!



Beautiful vehicle and I bet she was over the moon with her new gift.




schumigirl said:


> Well, on Thursday night it was arranged for us all that were out for dinner (kids and dogs too) to go for a long walk this morning.......I thought it might not happen.....but we all met early this morning and walked over 10 miles along the beach/prom area of our coastline.



Wow...that’s a nice long walk.




schumigirl said:


> Earned my prosecco tonight..........



For sure you did.




schumigirl said:


> Can`t forget to wish Robbie and her family a wonderful wedding day for her Granddaughter and her new husband.......what they have planned for the whole day sounds so beautiful.......
> 
> Cheers



Thank you Carole. 




macraven said:


> This is Happy Day for Robbie
> Her granddaughters wedding
> ♥
> 
> Wishing the happy couple years of happiness as they start their life together today



It was a beautiful wedding and thank you for the lovely wishes for granddaughter and her new hubby. They were beaming all day. 




keishashadow said:


> Robbie - hoping the big day went as planned & that you’ll have some pics to share of the blushing bride



Thank you Keisha. Pics will be coming soon. I took quite a few. I tried to stay out of the way of the photographer. 




schumigirl said:


> They did smile when they saw the chocolate on their pillows when we showed them to the room they`re in......I did fill their room with lots of little goodies, well it`s been a while since we had guests at all.



What a wonderful hostess you are Carole. I bet they felt like they were being welcomed to a five star hotel. 




keishashadow said:


> Just for giggles checked specifically the DS area hotels, slim pickings there and a good $100 more a night than expected. Then searched for 4 star properties in general, very slim pickings. Looks like summer travel has definitely exploded in Orland



Orlando has exploded with travelers this summer and it seems this coming Fall too. I have never seen the premier Resorts at Universal  sold out so soon. I fear those that were holding out for better prices like years before might be out of luck this year.




J'aime Paris said:


> Yes, we love the breakfast for dinner! And same, rarely do a large breakfast on weekdays...



We like to have a nice cheese, meat and veggie omelette every once and a while for dinner. It’s nice to mix things up.




J'aime Paris said:


> Best summer meals are done on the grill!



Yep, your are right. Just something about grilled meats and veggies tastes better.




tink1957 said:


> Hope everyone is doing fine on this taco Tuesday.



Tink great to see you posting. All is well in my neck of the woods. Hope all is well with you and your family. 




tink1957 said:


> I tried a new coffee flavor this morning, Bailey's Chocolate Cherry it was delicious...think I'll go get another cup.



Sounds yummy.




Charade67 said:


> My mom is back in the hospital again. My sister texted and said she had some fluid in a lung and also around the heart. That’s all my aunt has told us so far.



Charade I hope your mom gets to feeling better soon.




keishashadow said:


> oh yeahhhhh, will be in Orlando  I”m not too excited



Enjoy your trip to Orlando.






J'aime Paris said:


> I need to make a packing list for the weekend. We are bringing so much food and beverages, fixings for s'mores and some games. Don't want to forget anything!



Sounds like a wonderful weekend planned at your lake house. 




keishashadow said:


> turns out tropical storm Elsa is brewing down by St Lucia. my mind automatically associating that name with Disney’s frozen, hoping it doesn’t turn out in ironic fashion. seems as tho it would be rather early in the season for any sort of major event. _Famous last words_



Looked yesterday and Hurricane Elsa had been down graded to Tropical storm, but those storms can wreak havoc dropping lots of rain and wind too. Hope it peters out and moves back out to the ocean. We have some honeymooners in Orlando area and son is in Florida and heading to Key West in a few days.




schumigirl said:


> Back home after a wonderful visit back home.



Great to hear you had a wonderful trip to see your mum and family. 




schumigirl said:


> longer than it should have....roadworks, downpours and truck drivers who like to block dual carriageways for sun by overtaking one another and neither can pass each other.......idiots. I think today was like a free for all for idiot drivers all round......no lane discipline and complete disregard for others.



Sounds like driving on I 75 in Atlanta.




macraven said:


> This is the south so fireworks already started last night and the night prior
> 
> more will be done tonight and the city building will have a large display on the 4th
> 
> we enjoy it as never saw it celebrated like this in the north



Yep, the south does the 4th of July nicely with lots of fireworks and barbecuing.

QUOTE="Lynne G, post: 63142977, member: 233554"]
Well eggs done, meatballs done, vegetables tray, pickles and olives and hot peppers tray, four kinds of cheese and three kinds of crackers tray done, iced tea in huge jug done, potato salad done, pasta salad done, and calico beans done. Burgers made and ready. Taking a break, as ah food for the masses tomorrow. And older brother called, eta in less than an hour. Will be nice to see, as have not seen him and wife since mom’s funeral, and have not seen my niece in years.
Just wait to they see all the food. Wow!
[/QUOTE]

Sounds like you have made a feast Lynne. Enjoy visiting with your family. 



schumigirl said:


> July 4th steaks for us tomorrow, filet for 3 of us and Tom has a T Bone along with some langoustines and scallops to be flash grilled for all of us……there will be potato chips too at some point, always good to nibble the day away ………always celebrate along with friends from afar on the 4th. You don’t have to be “close” to be friends……..



Sounds as always you have a delicious meal planned for the day. You and Tom are a honorary American’s. So nice to hear you all celebrate along with us.  




schumigirl said:


> As our September trip is more than likely not happening, we tonight, booked our May flights for next year…….always good to have something to look forward to…..and I’m ever positive For next year…….who cares what it cost, let’s just get booked……



There is still about 2 months to hold out for. I hope you can make the September trip work if things change. Glad to hear you have your May flight planned. 




tink1957 said:


> Celebrating the 4th one day early since Trey has to work on Monday. Grilling burgers, jalapeno cheddar smoked sausages and chicken while enjoying the watermelon margaritas Danielle whipped up...yum.



Food sounds yummy and the drink looks very good. 




macraven said:


> Had a miserable sleep
> Fireworks started July 2 in my neighborhood
> I’m sure there will be repeats of firework displays again tonight



We have been pounded the past few evenings and nights by loud fireworks.  Usually it starts a week before the 4th with the major pounding on the 4th then continues for a few days after. Folks are in the mood to celebrate I guess.


I did go back and read through what everyone was up to. Looks like everyone is busy. 

The wedding was beautiful. It was a pretty hot day out about 90 with a nice wind. The wedding was outdoors and the reception was in ballroom. Our granddaughter and her new hubby were just so happy on their special day. I will have to say this was one of the most joyous weddings I have ever been involved with. Everyone had the best time.

The food was delicious and the dance floor was packed and spilling over with the joyful bride and groom leading the pack. I will have to say you can usually never get me on the dance floor, but I will admit this Old granny did a little rug cutting.....LOL.

The grooms mom works in IT and she had a photo station set up where you could down load photos from your phone to a printer and print the photos and hang them on the the special photo stands his grandpa made. It was a hit. All the photos will be given to the granddaughter and hubby. They are going to have a lot of photos including the ones the photographer took. They also had a videographer. 

I delivered the happy couple to the airport for their honeymoon on Thursday morning. They had a little delay do to a thunderstorm that was
moving through, but finally took off and landed, picked up their rental car and arrived at their destination to start their honeymoon.

The last of the out of town guests left Wednesday. So I have been trying to play catch up with things for past few days. 

Macy’s had a great sale going on and I did a little retail therapy the other day. 

The storm that came through Thursday brought some cooler temps and it has been beautiful here the past few days. Low’s  at night in the mid 60’s and highs in the upper 70’s to low 80’s. We are supposed to be back up to 90 today.

They going to have the big Fireworks show here and in the neighboring town this evening. They always put on a great show. Not sure if I will go or not. I bet it will be packed with people. 

I will check with granddaughter before I post pics of wedding. 

I had a surprise yesterday when I took down a hanging plant to water it and found a nest of Cardinal eggs with a little one waiting to be fed. Needless to say no water and I hung it back up so mommy could fly back in and watch over her babies. The pics are on my phone and I will add them from my phone.


----------



## Robo56

Off to get ready for church.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Happy 4th of July to you all.  Hope everyone has a good day even those not gathering for a celebration.

Well we had a hell of a week with the court hearing.  How can it have taken almost five days.  Good news was we are allowed to buy the house - bad news too but then nobody comes out of such a situation as a “winner”.  Further bad news he argued over wording in the court order but the judge corroborated that it had been set out correctly.  He now has three weeks to appeal and so we are again in limbo waiting.  Hopefully then we can move forward.

Hope everyone is well I’m afraid I’m not able to catch up on all your news but will begin to now.

Only four weeks until we get our break on the coast so we are all looking forward to that.  The lodge we are in is front row to the dunes so ideal for Louie and the grandchildren.  We’ve bought a beach trolley so we can load everything on if needed.

Also through a friend found an apartment in Devon for September for just us and Louie.  Just a long weekend but if it’s suitable will re book for another time.  In one of our favourite locations a little place called Budleigh Salterton.  Lots of walking and beautiful scenery.

I think the stress has affected me physically with inflammation etc so I’ve just started back on my Keto way of eating. Only a few days in but beginning to feel improved already.

A weekend of sport in our house with Em and Kev enjoying the football - go Italy and England! - and the F1.  Nice weather all week but torrential rain overnight and this morning so stopping in today with a nice roast dinner later.

Apologies I’m not up to date but sending positive thoughts and hugs to you all.  Hoping everyone is keeping well.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, a Robo and a Julie posting.  

Robo, glad the happy newlyweds had a wonderful wedding, and hope they have fun on their honeymoon. Sweet, the bid eggs pictures. Yeah, I would not disturb them either. Hope to see ya in the Fall.

Julie, nice to hear updates, and hope all goes well for Em.  He needs to focus only on the well being of the kids. But glad to hear about the house, and Fall time get away.  Hope some zoo time with the grandkids will be had this Summer.  Some of the zoo shows are from the Chester Zoo.  So neat to see video of that zoo.  For whatever reason, only local new coverage of our big zoo. Little zoo rarely even makes the local zoo, though made the news when flooding destroyed parts of the zoo.

And so, an enjoyable 4th so far. Snacking at home, as food coma will be from the afternoon fare. 

Sunny Sunday, I’ll take it. Does feel warmer, and have my dark blue with white stars t-shirt on.  Yay, it’s also July.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, we had fireworks from neighbors last night too Mac.  But I can sleep through them.  Hope you get a nap in today.  Stinks they don’t stop by 10 or 11pm.  Not nice to keep people up.



Have to giggle on what you said lynne

it’s the south and most test their fireworks starting in July 1 each year
Each night up to the 4th, peeps practice their fireworks 
Last night it went on to after midnight 
The Big Bang will go a long time tonight but in last years it is all over by 2 am

It’s a holiday in the South and all celebrate it
Lol

have not had a daytime nap in years
(Unless I am recovering from a surgery

would never be able to sleep at night if I did a few winks during the daytime

Hope all the homies have a great 4th of July!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> What a wonderful hostess you are Carole. I bet they felt like they were being welcomed to a five star hotel.
> 
> Great to hear you had a wonderful trip to see your mum and family.
> 
> Sounds like driving on I 75 in Atlanta.
> 
> Sounds as always you have a delicious meal planned for the day. You and Tom are a honorary American’s. So nice to hear you all celebrate along with us.
> 
> There is still about 2 months to hold out for. I hope you can make the September trip work if things change. Glad to hear you have your May flight planned.
> 
> We have been pounded the past few evenings and nights by loud fireworks.  Usually it starts a week before the 4th with the major pounding on the 4th then continues for a few days after. Folks are in the mood to celebrate I guess.
> 
> 
> I did go back and read through what everyone was up to. Looks like everyone is busy.
> 
> The wedding was beautiful. It was a pretty hot day out about 90 with a nice wind. The wedding was outdoors and the reception was in ballroom. Our granddaughter and her new hubby were just so happy on their special day. I will have to say this was one of the most joyous weddings I have ever been involved with. Everyone had the best time.
> 
> The food was delicious and the dance floor was packed and spilling over with the joyful bride and groom leading the pack. I will have to say you can usually never get me on the dance floor, but I will admit this Old granny did a little rug cutting.....LOL.
> 
> The grooms mom works in IT and she had a photo station set up where you could down load photos from your phone to a printer and print the photos and hang them on the the special photo stands his grandpa made. It was a hit. All the photos will be given to the granddaughter and hubby. They are going to have a lot of photos including the ones the photographer took. They also had a videographer.
> 
> I delivered the happy couple to the airport for their honeymoon on Thursday morning. They had a little delay do to a thunderstorm that was
> moving through, but finally took off and landed, picked up their rental car and arrived at their destination to start their honeymoon.
> 
> The last of the out of town guests left Wednesday. So I have been trying to play catch up with things for past few days.
> 
> Macy’s had a great sale going on and I did a little retail therapy the other day.
> 
> The storm that came through Thursday brought some cooler temps and it has been beautiful here the past few days. Low’s  at night in the mid 60’s and highs in the upper 70’s to low 80’s. We are supposed to be back up to 90 today.
> 
> They going to have the big Fireworks show here and in the neighboring town this evening. They always put on a great show. Not sure if I will go or not. I bet it will be packed with people.
> 
> I will check with granddaughter before I post pics of wedding.
> 
> I had a surprise yesterday when I took down a hanging plant to water it and found a nest of Cardinal eggs with a little one waiting to be fed. Needless to say no water and I hung it back up so mommy could fly back in and watch over her babies. The pics are on my phone and I will add them from my phone.



Lovely pictures of the little birdies......

I`m so happy the wedding was such a success.....of course it was going to be though as you had some wonderful plans, glad it all worked out for them. It does sound like you had the perfect day for them.

I can imagine how happy they both were, and everyone involved of course too.

Oh I told our guests they can come back anytime.....their home won`t be completely remodelled till Christmas, so anytime they need a break from the inlaws, they are most welcome.

I think if America opens back up it`ll be too late for us, as our flights will be cancelled by then, but I`m a big believer in what`s supposed to happen will happen. I think the bigger concern is the folks whose livliehood depends on travel, I feel more for them.

Hope you have a lovely weekend Robbie.......





Sun was still weirdly baking us this afternoon.......not a complaint, but shows us the forecasters know nothing.

Time for a peach sparkly spritzer.....

Managed to cook outside after all.......just in time before the downpour and thunder.......


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Have to giggle on what you said lynne
> 
> it’s the south and most test their fireworks starting in July 1 each year
> Each night up to the 4th, peeps practice their fireworks
> Last night it went on to after midnight
> The Big Bang will go a long time tonight but in last years it is all over by 2 am
> 
> It’s a holiday in the South and all celebrate it
> Lol
> 
> have not had a daytime nap in years
> (Unless I am recovering from a surgery
> 
> would never be able to sleep at night if I did a few winks during the daytime
> 
> Hope all the homies have a great 4th of July!



Mac, you`d hate it here around Guy Fawkes night......remember remember the 5th of November.......fireworks are on sale for weeks, and weeks ahead of the night, and they run on past that date too. Where we are we can see them in the distance, don`t affect us too much, except for the ones that sound like they should be in downtown Beirut!! They`re like mortar bombs going off.......and yes, they go on till all hours at times. We`re lucky not to hear most of them.

Then they start again for Christmas and New Year........


----------



## bobbie68

everyone and 

I hope everyone has a safe and nice weekend. We will be staying home and cookout tomorrow. I got my second shot and having a lot of problems so hope in a few days will feel better.
I lost one of my young kitties unexpectedly the week before so been down about that.
The time seems to get away from me and Liv has been needing a lot of help with stuff and the days fly by.

I am sorry I couldn’t go back far but I noticed Carole had a nice visit home how awesome.

Robo had a wonderful day for the wedding yay!!

real I hope any bad news turns over to all good news and works out with the house.

pumpkin hope the lake trip was good.

 is amazing lived only a few hours from there and went all the time. Have a great trip

keisha keeping fingers crossed about the storm for you too. as of right now it’s coming my way!

Mac always thinking of you and the kitties and all you do.

My apologies for missing people but I think of everyone all the time.

I will be at Universal on the September 22nd and 23rd and October 2nd to 5th on site. However I live 25 minutes away and would love to drive over for a meet up. Let me know or I can reach out in the future.


----------



## buckeev

Happy 'Merica's Birthday y'all. (Well...'cept Shumi...Sorry about the Tea... and all that.)


----------



## macraven

Buckeev, you have such a swell way with words....

been missing you here!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just making a quick stop in.

Wanted to wish everyone a Happy July 4th.  I hope everyone had a great day of celebrating.  

We just got back from camping, unpacking and showering.  Now just relaxing and going to catch up on a few episodes of " A Discovery of Witches" on AMC.  

It has cooled down a bit....until the weekend, the forecast calls for hot again.  Not nearly like we seen...but much more tolerable.  

I will catch up with reading tomorrow at work.  Have a great night everyone!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Hope everyone had a nice day. I think our neighbors have stopped with the fireworks now. I'm just glad the other neighbors didn't leave their dogs out tonight. We had a mostly lazy day. 



macraven said:


> Had a miserable sleep
> Fireworks started July 2 in my neighborhood
> I’m sure there will be repeats of firework displays again tonight


 Hope you get a better night's sleep tonight. When I lived in GA fireworks were illegal, but that didn't stop people from going to Alabama or South Carolina to purchase them..



schumigirl said:


> Yep, I detest fireworks and inconsiderate folks who set them off too.


 I like fireworks, but only when handled by professionals. I don;t like it when the neighbors have them.



Robo56 said:


> The Lagoon view rooms are beautiful. You will like the view.


Good to know. I usually don't care about the view, but decided to splurge a bit this time. 



Robo56 said:


> Sounds like driving on I 75 in Atlanta.


 I do not miss that at all.



Robo56 said:


> The wedding was beautiful. It was a pretty hot day out about 90 with a nice wind. The wedding was outdoors and the reception was in ballroom. Our granddaughter and her new hubby were just so happy on their special day. I will have to say this was one of the most joyous weddings I have ever been involved with. Everyone had the best time.


Glad everything went well. Best wishes to the new couple. 



Robo56 said:


> I had a surprise yesterday when I took down a hanging plant to water it and found a nest of Cardinal eggs with a little one waiting to be fed. Needless to say no water and I hung it back up so mommy could fly back in and watch over her babies. The pics are on my phone and I will add them from my phone.


 Aww...how sweet. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Well we had a hell of a week with the court hearing. How can it have taken almost five days. Good news was we are allowed to buy the house - bad news too but then nobody comes out of such a situation as a “winner”. Further bad news he argued over wording in the court order but the judge corroborated that it had been set out correctly. He now has three weeks to appeal and so we are again in limbo waiting. Hopefully then we can move forward.


Sorry to hear that things are still dragging on for your daughter and the ex is still being difficult. 

No work for me tomorrow (yay!) but will have to go in on Friday. I don't mind though. We get our new office phones on Friday. Little things make me happy.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good morning all.

@Robo56 lovely to hear the wedding was so special.  Lots of weddings here much reduced in size etc.  Nice to see the eggs.  Kev was beginning to clear an area for us to place a new shed and commented on the busy Robins around.  He stepped away to watch and then found a nest really low down with four fledglings.  He placed some extra branches around to protect them as they are quite close to flying and no work in that area now for a couple of weeks!

@Charade67 thank you for your good wishes much appreciated.

Rain was forecast here but sun shining when we returned from the school run so off we went on our walk with Louie - 10 minutes later torrential rain so we all got absolutely soaked!

Other plans were all outdoor so postponed for now and we are drying off with a coffee.

So many on my UK Disney Planning group posting    disappointment at cancellations but I’m not sure why they thought they would be travelling in coming weeks.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all! Happy 5th of July 



schumigirl said:


> not we’ll fly to Barbados for 2 weeks before hand, then fly into America……that’s allowed, we’ll be totally bored the whole time……beach vacations are NOT our thing…….but needs mus


You’d like Barbados, it’s the most refined Caribbean island we’ve visited.  Fancy beach resorts & Some interesting thinks to do there 


Charade67 said:


> B left the room when the credits started. I had to text her and left her know she missed something.


I don’t think any of the episodes had it. I’m rooting for a croc Loki! Lol


Charade67 said:


> My aunt won't return my text messages, so i I finally got my sister to contact her. All I know now is that Mom has an appointment with her cardiologist next Friday.


Totally unacceptable, sorry   Sounds like we are leaving early afternoon day u arrive darn it


tink1957 said:


> We will be leaving late on the 28th so we should have plenty of time for a meetup mac and Lynne as well...looking forward to seeing both of you.


We will be at WDW then. Is ur whole trip at U this year?


Robo56 said:


> fear those that were holding out for better prices like years before might be out of luck this year.


Yes, floodgates of tourists has opened 


Robo56 said:


> Thank you Keisha. Pics will be coming soon. I took quite a few. I tried to stay out of the way of the photographer.


I’m sure they appreciated that!  Looking forward to seeing them


Robo56 said:


> We have some honeymooners in Orlando area and son is in Florida and heading to Key West in a few days.


Oh my! Intrepid family, looks like mostly flooding & high winds 


Robo56 said:


> I will admit this Old granny did a little rug cutting.....LOL.


Oh, you just have to dance a bit  at a loved ones wedding 


bobbie68 said:


> keisha keeping fingers crossed about the storm for you too. as of right now it’s coming my way!


Stay safe, so glad it appears to be a relatively minor event

Just a few pics so far...

Hooray for fireworks, jumping for joy over 1st disney trip in 2years & new character interactions at garden grill & Epcot 

& I snagged an early group for ride of the resistance today, phew pressure is off


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, lots of vacation plotting going around.  I really hope the borders open for Schumi to enjoy her Fall trip, and agree, surely by May of next year will be open borders.  And yay, Keisha looking out for the family for SW fun.  Are you going to be at Universal any of your Fall time? 

And so, left overs are to be eaten today. And mom, take more of the pasta salad. Seems little one was a fan of it. It was good.

Aww, sweet of your DH to not disturb the nest, Julie. Ack for soaking rain dog walking. Guess Louie did not care. Hope both you and Louie are dry now.

And what a different day makes. Heat Advisory issued. A mostly day of sun, with 90 the high. And that Summer humidity has returned too. Good thing it is holiday observed Monday, so yay a lazy day for all but older one. At least he only has to work about 1/2 the day.

So a marvelous Monday for all the homies.

Yay, two countdowns are scheduled.  I’m vacation plotting too.  Woot!


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> morning all.  Need to make a last minute run to store as my nail polish got funky???
> 
> Storm is officially a hurricane, fancy that  fingers crossed it zigs out into the gulf past Tampa
> 
> Discovered i get apple tv ‘free’ for a year with the new iPad.  so far was only able to find app on one of the sets.  I did manage to do Disney + via some sort of simulcast off my phone before the app was added to the set’s line up in an update.  I do struggle to keep up on how streaming works at times.  Thank God for YouTube tutorials!
> 
> Charade - meant to ask, are u enjoying Loki?  I’ve jumped in with both feet after another slow start ala wandavision.  glad we made sure to scroll past the credits for Easter egg on this week’s episode. Wow
> 
> 
> thanks!  Will admit that DH & I just stood & watched the ride (with our mouths agap) during walk on soft openings last trip.  Have decided it‘s just a bit too much for me.  The mr will do anything for the ‘lil, at least once…
> 
> well, looks like I finally have an NBA team to root for again, my last team was the NY Knicks circa Patrick Ewing .
> 
> go Bucks!   _basketball jones, I gotta basketball jones, ooh baby ooh-ooh-ooh.  _


Hope Elsa stays far away from you!
And GO BUCKS!!



Robo56 said:


> Good Sunday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 586793
> 
> Happy 4th of July everyone.
> 
> View attachment 586794
> 
> View attachment 586795
> 
> View attachment 586796
> 
> View attachment 586797
> 
> View attachment 586798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you posting Patty. Happy birthday to your son Kyle.
> 
> View attachment 586800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac hope all the dental work goes ok. Glad to hear you have your wheels back. I hope you are healing and feeling better dear lady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen to that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lagoon view rooms are beautiful. You will like the view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great news that the doc was able to get all the cancer out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful vehicle and I bet she was over the moon with her new gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...that’s a nice long walk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sure you did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Carole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a beautiful wedding and thank you for the lovely wishes for granddaughter and her new hubby. They were beaming all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Keisha. Pics will be coming soon. I took quite a few. I tried to stay out of the way of the photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful hostess you are Carole. I bet they felt like they were being welcomed to a five star hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orlando has exploded with travelers this summer and it seems this coming Fall too. I have never seen the premier Resorts at Universal  sold out so soon. I fear those that were holding out for better prices like years before might be out of luck this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We like to have a nice cheese, meat and veggie omelette every once and a while for dinner. It’s nice to mix things up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, your are right. Just something about grilled meats and veggies tastes better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink great to see you posting. All is well in my neck of the woods. Hope all is well with you and your family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charade I hope your mom gets to feeling better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your trip to Orlando.
> 
> View attachment 586799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a wonderful weekend planned at your lake house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looked yesterday and Hurricane Elsa had been down graded to Tropical storm, but those storms can wreak havoc dropping lots of rain and wind too. Hope it peters out and moves back out to the ocean. We have some honeymooners in Orlando area and son is in Florida and heading to Key West in a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear you had a wonderful trip to see your mum and family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like driving on I 75 in Atlanta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the south does the 4th of July nicely with lots of fireworks and barbecuing.
> 
> QUOTE="Lynne G, post: 63142977, member: 233554"]
> Well eggs done, meatballs done, vegetables tray, pickles and olives and hot peppers tray, four kinds of cheese and three kinds of crackers tray done, iced tea in huge jug done, potato salad done, pasta salad done, and calico beans done. Burgers made and ready. Taking a break, as ah food for the masses tomorrow. And older brother called, eta in less than an hour. Will be nice to see, as have not seen him and wife since mom’s funeral, and have not seen my niece in years.
> Just wait to they see all the food. Wow!





Sounds like you have made a feast Lynne. Enjoy visiting with your family.



Sounds as always you have a delicious meal planned for the day. You and Tom are a honorary American’s. So nice to hear you all celebrate along with us. 




There is still about 2 months to hold out for. I hope you can make the September trip work if things change. Glad to hear you have your May flight planned.




Food sounds yummy and the drink looks very good.




We have been pounded the past few evenings and nights by loud fireworks.  Usually it starts a week before the 4th with the major pounding on the 4th then continues for a few days after. Folks are in the mood to celebrate I guess.


I did go back and read through what everyone was up to. Looks like everyone is busy.

The wedding was beautiful. It was a pretty hot day out about 90 with a nice wind. The wedding was outdoors and the reception was in ballroom. Our granddaughter and her new hubby were just so happy on their special day. I will have to say this was one of the most joyous weddings I have ever been involved with. Everyone had the best time.

The food was delicious and the dance floor was packed and spilling over with the joyful bride and groom leading the pack. I will have to say you can usually never get me on the dance floor, but I will admit this Old granny did a little rug cutting.....LOL.

The grooms mom works in IT and she had a photo station set up where you could down load photos from your phone to a printer and print the photos and hang them on the the special photo stands his grandpa made. It was a hit. All the photos will be given to the granddaughter and hubby. They are going to have a lot of photos including the ones the photographer took. They also had a videographer.

I delivered the happy couple to the airport for their honeymoon on Thursday morning. They had a little delay do to a thunderstorm that was
moving through, but finally took off and landed, picked up their rental car and arrived at their destination to start their honeymoon.

The last of the out of town guests left Wednesday. So I have been trying to play catch up with things for past few days.

Macy’s had a great sale going on and I did a little retail therapy the other day.

The storm that came through Thursday brought some cooler temps and it has been beautiful here the past few days. Low’s  at night in the mid 60’s and highs in the upper 70’s to low 80’s. We are supposed to be back up to 90 today.

They going to have the big Fireworks show here and in the neighboring town this evening. They always put on a great show. Not sure if I will go or not. I bet it will be packed with people.

I will check with granddaughter before I post pics of wedding.

I had a surprise yesterday when I took down a hanging plant to water it and found a nest of Cardinal eggs with a little one waiting to be fed. Needless to say no water and I hung it back up so mommy could fly back in and watch over her babies. The pics are on my phone and I will add them from my phone.
[/QUOTE]
Hope you had a wonderful 4th Robo!
And cannot wait to see those wedding photos!!  Glad to hear the day was filled with fun and love!!!!!!



Realfoodfans said:


> Happy 4th of July to you all.  Hope everyone has a good day even those not gathering for a celebration.
> 
> Well we had a hell of a week with the court hearing.  How can it have taken almost five days.  Good news was we are allowed to buy the house - bad news too but then nobody comes out of such a situation as a “winner”.  Further bad news he argued over wording in the court order but the judge corroborated that it had been set out correctly.  He now has three weeks to appeal and so we are again in limbo waiting.  Hopefully then we can move forward.
> 
> Hope everyone is well I’m afraid I’m not able to catch up on all your news but will begin to now.
> 
> Only four weeks until we get our break on the coast so we are all looking forward to that.  The lodge we are in is front row to the dunes so ideal for Louie and the grandchildren.  We’ve bought a beach trolley so we can load everything on if needed.
> 
> Also through a friend found an apartment in Devon for September for just us and Louie.  Just a long weekend but if it’s suitable will re book for another time.  In one of our favourite locations a little place called Budleigh Salterton.  Lots of walking and beautiful scenery.
> 
> I think the stress has affected me physically with inflammation etc so I’ve just started back on my Keto way of eating. Only a few days in but beginning to feel improved already.
> 
> A weekend of sport in our house with Em and Kev enjoying the football - go Italy and England! - and the F1.  Nice weather all week but torrential rain overnight and this morning so stopping in today with a nice roast dinner later.
> 
> Apologies I’m not up to date but sending positive thoughts and hugs to you all.  Hoping everyone is keeping well.


It's nice to have something fun to look forward to when other parts of life have difficulties.....hoping all will be settled soon.  
Take care!



macraven said:


> Have to giggle on what you said lynne
> 
> it’s the south and most test their fireworks starting in July 1 each year
> Each night up to the 4th, peeps practice their fireworks
> Last night it went on to after midnight
> The Big Bang will go a long time tonight but in last years it is all over by 2 am
> 
> It’s a holiday in the South and all celebrate it
> Lol
> 
> have not had a daytime nap in years
> (Unless I am recovering from a surgery
> 
> would never be able to sleep at night if I did a few winks during the daytime
> 
> Hope all the homies have a great 4th of July!


I like fireworks, but 2 am is tooooo much!!



schumigirl said:


> Lovely pictures of the little birdies......
> 
> I`m so happy the wedding was such a success.....of course it was going to be though as you had some wonderful plans, glad it all worked out for them. It does sound like you had the perfect day for them.
> 
> I can imagine how happy they both were, and everyone involved of course too.
> 
> Oh I told our guests they can come back anytime.....their home won`t be completely remodelled till Christmas, so anytime they need a break from the inlaws, they are most welcome.
> 
> I think if America opens back up it`ll be too late for us, as our flights will be cancelled by then, but I`m a big believer in what`s supposed to happen will happen. I think the bigger concern is the folks whose livliehood depends on travel, I feel more for them.
> 
> Hope you have a lovely weekend Robbie.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun was still weirdly baking us this afternoon.......not a complaint, but shows us the forecasters know nothing.
> 
> Time for a peach sparkly spritzer.....
> 
> Managed to cook outside after all.......just in time before the downpour and thunder.......


How far ahead of your trips have the airlines been canceling?  My fingers are crossed so tight for you!!!!



bobbie68 said:


> everyone and View attachment 586905
> 
> I hope everyone has a safe and nice weekend. We will be staying home and cookout tomorrow. I got my second shot and having a lot of problems so hope in a few days will feel better.
> I lost one of my young kitties unexpectedly the week before so been down about that.
> The time seems to get away from me and Liv has been needing a lot of help with stuff and the days fly by.
> 
> I am sorry I couldn’t go back far but I noticed Carole had a nice visit home how awesome.
> 
> Robo had a wonderful day for the wedding yay!!
> 
> real I hope any bad news turns over to all good news and works out with the house.
> 
> pumpkin hope the lake trip was good.
> 
> is amazing lived only a few hours from there and went all the time. Have a great trip
> 
> keisha keeping fingers crossed about the storm for you too. as of right now it’s coming my way!
> 
> Mac always thinking of you and the kitties and all you do.
> 
> My apologies for missing people but I think of everyone all the time.
> 
> I will be at Universal on the September 22nd and 23rd and October 2nd to 5th on site. However I live 25 minutes away and would love to drive over for a meet up. Let me know or I can reach out in the future.


I'm sorry you lost a kitty, Bobbie.....those little ones really tug at your heart strings...

And hoping you'll be recovered from your second shot soon....



buckeev said:


> Happy 'Merica's Birthday y'all. (Well...'cept Shumi...Sorry about the Tea... and all that.)


Literally made me LOL!!!   Same to you!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Just making a quick stop in.
> 
> Wanted to wish everyone a Happy July 4th.  I hope everyone had a great day of celebrating.
> 
> We just got back from camping, unpacking and showering.  Now just relaxing and going to catch up on a few episodes of " A Discovery of Witches" on AMC.
> 
> It has cooled down a bit....until the weekend, the forecast calls for hot again.  Not nearly like we seen...but much more tolerable.
> 
> I will catch up with reading tomorrow at work.  Have a great night everyone!!!!


Hope you and your family had a super time!!



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Hope everyone had a nice day. I think our neighbors have stopped with the fireworks now. I'm just glad the other neighbors didn't leave their dogs out tonight. We had a mostly lazy day.
> 
> Hope you get a better night's sleep tonight. When I lived in GA fireworks were illegal, but that didn't stop people from going to Alabama or South Carolina to purchase them..
> 
> I like fireworks, but only when handled by professionals. I don;t like it when the neighbors have them.
> 
> Good to know. I usually don't care about the view, but decided to splurge a bit this time.
> 
> I do not miss that at all.
> 
> Glad everything went well. Best wishes to the new couple.
> 
> Aww...how sweet.
> 
> Sorry to hear that things are still dragging on for your daughter and the ex is still being difficult.
> 
> No work for me tomorrow (yay!) but will have to go in on Friday. I don't mind though. We get our new office phones on Friday. Little things make me happy.


Enjoy the Monday off!!!



Realfoodfans said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> @Robo56 lovely to hear the wedding was so special.  Lots of weddings here much reduced in size etc.  Nice to see the eggs.  Kev was beginning to clear an area for us to place a new shed and commented on the busy Robins around.  He stepped away to watch and then found a nest really low down with four fledglings.  He placed some extra branches around to protect them as they are quite close to flying and no work in that area now for a couple of weeks!
> 
> @Charade67 thank you for your good wishes much appreciated.
> 
> Rain was forecast here but sun shining when we returned from the school run so off we went on our walk with Louie - 10 minutes later torrential rain so we all got absolutely soaked!
> 
> Other plans were all outdoor so postponed for now and we are drying off with a coffee.
> 
> So many on my UK Disney Planning group posting    disappointment at cancellations but I’m not sure why they thought they would be travelling in coming weeks.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.


Some folks hang onto hope....I probably would too.  I feel that the travel will continue to open up quickly.



keishashadow said:


> Hey all! Happy 5th of July
> 
> 
> You’d like Barbados, it’s the most refined Caribbean island we’ve visited.  Fancy beach resorts & Some interesting thinks to do there
> 
> I don’t think any of the episodes had it. I’m rooting for a croc Loki! Lol
> 
> Totally unacceptable, sorry   Sounds like we are leaving early afternoon day u arrive darn it
> 
> We will be at WDW then. Is ur whole trip at U this year?
> 
> Yes, floodgates of tourists has opened
> 
> I’m sure they appreciated that!  Looking forward to seeing them
> 
> Oh my! Intrepid family, looks like mostly flooding & high winds
> 
> Oh, you just have to dance a bit  at a loved ones wedding
> Stay safe, so glad it appears to be a relatively minor event
> 
> Just a few pics so far...
> 
> Hooray for fireworks, jumping for joy over 1st disney trip in 2years & new character interactions at garden grill & Epcot
> View attachment 587053View attachment 587054View attachment 587055View attachment 587056View attachment 587057View attachment 587058
> & I snagged an early group for ride of the resistance today, phew pressure is off


Your granddaughter is quite the cute one Keisha!!!!  Can tell you're having a blast!!

(I hope to someday travel with a grandchild and make those precious memories)




Lynne G said:


> Yay, lots of vacation plotting going around.  I really hope the borders open for Schumi to enjoy her Fall trip, and agree, surely by May of next year will be open borders.  And yay, Keisha looking out for the family for SW fun.  Are you going to be at Universal any of your Fall time?
> 
> And so, left overs are to be eaten today. And mom, take more of the pasta salad. Seems little one was a fan of it. It was good.
> 
> Aww, sweet of your DH to not disturb the nest, Julie. Ack for soaking rain dog walking. Guess Louie did not care. Hope both you and Louie are dry now.
> 
> And what a different day makes. Heat Advisory issued. A mostly day of sun, with 90 the high. And that Summer humidity has returned too. Good thing it is holiday observed Monday, so yay a lazy day for all but older one. At least he only has to work about 1/2 the day.
> 
> So a marvelous Monday for all the homies.
> 
> Yay, two countdowns are scheduled.  I’m vacation plotting too.  Woot!


Love vacation plotting!!!!!!!







Carole, somehow your messages I quoted didn't show up here.  And possibly a few other posters too.
I think it was because I was looking at the Disboards on my phone, and now I'm on my Mac.  Sorry about that!

Anyhoo, WELCOME HOME!!!  I'm sure you had the best of time visiting family!!!


We had a terrific weekend at the lake!  The weather was gorgeous!  It was a very needed recharge for DH.  I could barely keep my eyes open at 9pm last night.  All the activity and fresh air made me so tired.  I slept better last night than in years.....felt incredible!!!


I'm sure there will be more tonight, lol!


----------



## Lynne G

You sounded busy too Paris.  I have to say, they were respectable, as around midnight was the last of the neighbors’ fireworks, including the people directly behind us.  Hope you are enjoying this to us, very hot Monday.


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Happy 'Merica's Birthday y'all. (Well...'cept Shumi...Sorry about the Tea... and all that.)





We`ll forgive you.....if you promise to do the same to that god awful Liptons stuff that some try to pass off as tea.......truly dreadful!

Good to see you buddy.......





Charade67 said:


> I like fireworks, but only when handled by professionals. I don;t like it when the neighbors have them.
> 
> No work for me tomorrow (yay!) but will have to go in on Friday. I don't mind though. We get our new office phones on Friday. Little things make me happy.



I think I`m overly paranoid with fireworks as Explosives was the industry I was in and one of my degrees is in Explosive Ordnance. Most people don`t realise the harm a small amount of explosive will do to them in the wrong hands. I don`t mind an organised display, but very rarely go to them as I don`t know the abilities of those running them. Yes, I`m the party pooper .

Glad you have today off, hope it`s nice and relaxing. Hope you get some good news about your mum soon too.





keishashadow said:


> Hey all! Happy 5th of July
> 
> 
> You’d like Barbados, it’s the most refined Caribbean island we’ve visited.  Fancy beach resorts & Some interesting thinks to do there
> 
> I don’t think any of the episodes had it. I’m rooting for a croc Loki! Lol
> 
> Totally unacceptable, sorry   Sounds like we are leaving early afternoon day u arrive darn it
> 
> We will be at WDW then. Is ur whole trip at U this year?
> 
> Yes, floodgates of tourists has opened
> 
> I’m sure they appreciated that!  Looking forward to seeing them
> 
> Oh my! Intrepid family, looks like mostly flooding & high winds
> 
> Oh, you just have to dance a bit  at a loved ones wedding
> Stay safe, so glad it appears to be a relatively minor event
> 
> Just a few pics so far...
> 
> Hooray for fireworks, jumping for joy over 1st disney trip in 2years & new character interactions at garden grill & Epcot
> View attachment 587053View attachment 587054View attachment 587055View attachment 587056View attachment 587057View attachment 587058
> & I snagged an early group for ride of the resistance today, phew pressure is off



Love your pictures Janet........she looks so much like her daddy in the one with Pluto behind her......Glad you`re having such a lovely trip again.......

Yes, not sure I`d be completely bored doing that, but hopefully we won`t have to. you do make some of those islands sound very tempting.





Lynne G said:


> Yay, lots of vacation plotting going around.  I really hope the borders open for Schumi to enjoy her Fall trip, and agree, surely by May of next year will be open borders.  And yay, Keisha looking out for the family for SW fun.  Are you going to be at Universal any of your Fall time?
> 
> And so, left overs are to be eaten today. And mom, take more of the pasta salad. Seems little one was a fan of it. It was good.
> 
> Aww, sweet of your DH to not disturb the nest, Julie. Ack for soaking rain dog walking. Guess Louie did not care. Hope both you and Louie are dry now.
> 
> And what a different day makes. Heat Advisory issued. A mostly day of sun, with 90 the high. And that Summer humidity has returned too. Good thing it is holiday observed Monday, so yay a lazy day for all but older one. At least he only has to work about 1/2 the day.
> 
> So a marvelous Monday for all the homies.
> 
> Yay, two countdowns are scheduled.  I’m vacation plotting too.  Woot!



Glad you had a nice day yesterday with family.......





J'aime Paris said:


> Sounds as always you have a delicious meal planned for the day. You and Tom are a honorary American’s. So nice to hear you all celebrate along with us.
> 
> There is still about 2 months to hold out for. I hope you can make the September trip work if things change. Glad to hear you have your May flight planned.
> 
> How far ahead of your trips have the airlines been canceling?  My fingers are crossed so tight for you!!!!
> 
> 
> *Some folks hang onto hope....I probably would too*.  I feel that the travel will continue to open up quickly.
> 
> Carole, somehow your messages I quoted didn't show up here.  And possibly a few other posters too.
> I think it was because I was looking at the Disboards on my phone, and now I'm on my Mac.  Sorry about that!
> 
> Anyhoo, WELCOME HOME!!!  I'm sure you had the best of time visiting family!!!
> 
> 
> We had a terrific weekend at the lake!  The weather was gorgeous!  It was a very needed recharge for DH.  I could barely keep my eyes open at 9pm last night.  All the activity and fresh air made me so tired.  I slept better last night than in years.....felt incredible!!!
> 
> 
> I'm sure there will be more tonight, lol!
> View attachment 587074



I do love being an honorary American!! We have so many friends over there, it certainly feels like it most of the time anyway........some airlines have cancelled till end of September, VA are up to early August now, but any announcement now will probably be too late.

But, I completely agree with you about people having hope....I`d never pee in someone`s pot of hope for travel to happen. Sadly some do. I have one friend who is hoping she will fly in August to America to see her new grandbaby......she`s completely devastated she hasn`t met the baby yet. It`s heartbreaking for her.

Thank you for the welcome home Lori......we did have a wonderful trip....I do need to post some pictures.......and glad you had a lovely time at the lake, yes, the fresh air is wonderful....we certainly had some healthy lung filled Scottish air last week.......yes, no worries, some of my quotes have been missing recently too......it`s good to have you back!!





Busy day today. After watching an amazing thunderstorm last night, it was still hot and humid today with spots of heavy rain back and forward, but dry for next couple of hours before more rain predicted.

Going to bbq some food tonight again......spicy pork steaks, chicken kebab skewers and some sides whipped up too. Made up some strawberry ice cream for dessert.

Book group is postponed for another couple of weeks as some haven`t finished it yet, I finished it a while back, but some are busy. I liked it a lot but some are hoping we are done with Dostoevsky.

Happy Monday


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. Another somewhat lazy day, although I am trying to catch up on some laundry. 

I think I have most of my plans set for my upcoming short visit. Flight, hotel, transportation, AP, and have gotten a few food reservations made. Now I just have to wait. 



Realfoodfans said:


> So many on my UK Disney Planning group posting disappointment at cancellations but I’m not sure why they thought they would be travelling in coming weeks.


 I am really hoping that all travel restrictions are lifted soon. Maybe after we get through cold and flu season. 



keishashadow said:


> Totally unacceptable, sorry Sounds like we are leaving early afternoon day u arrive darn it


 I should be arriving at 3:12 on October 1. Will we pass each other in the airport?



keishashadow said:


> Hooray for fireworks, jumping for joy over 1st disney trip in 2years & new character interactions at garden grill & Epcot


 Great pictures. I really like the leap in front of the castle. 



Lynne G said:


> Yay, two countdowns are scheduled. I’m vacation plotting too. Woot!


 I think I am almost done with my plotting.  I hare the waiting part though. 

No idea what I am going to do the rest of the day. I doubt I will even leave the house. I think tonight is hot dogs and corn on the grill. I just got one of those gadgets to bake buttering the corn easier. Will try it out tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, waiting is the worst part, but sounds like you have your plans in place. There seems to be plenty of plans being made this year.......which is so good to hear! 
Hope your mum is doing ok. 


Seems to be doing all the social media rounds today........guess many have the same problems with fireworks.










Still a beautiful evening here, went out a walk across the fields earlier, so many rabbits and hares around right now. Back home for a cup of tea. 

Dinner was nice, managed to grill outside although we ate dinner inside as it was threatening rain. 

Some tv time now I think.


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Hope your mum is doing ok.


 I need to give her a call. She has an appointment with her cardiologist on Friday. 



Charade67 said:


> I think I am almost done with my plotting. I hare the waiting part though.



One day I will learn to proofread.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> You sounded busy too Paris.  I have to say, they were respectable, as around midnight was the last of the neighbors’ fireworks, including the people directly behind us.  Hope you are enjoying this to us, very hot Monday.


Oh yes, but such a good time....totally worth it! 
Glad your day was a success too!



schumigirl said:


> We`ll forgive you.....if you promise to do the same to that god awful Liptons stuff that some try to pass off as tea.......truly dreadful!
> 
> Good to see you buddy.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I`m overly paranoid with fireworks as Explosives was the industry I was in and one of my degrees is in Explosive Ordnance. Most people don`t realise the harm a small amount of explosive will do to them in the wrong hands. I don`t mind an organised display, but very rarely go to them as I don`t know the abilities of those running them. Yes, I`m the party pooper .
> 
> Glad you have today off, hope it`s nice and relaxing. Hope you get some good news about your mum soon too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your pictures Janet........she looks so much like her daddy in the one with Pluto behind her......Glad you`re having such a lovely trip again.......
> 
> Yes, not sure I`d be completely bored doing that, but hopefully we won`t have to. you do make some of those islands sound very tempting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you had a nice day yesterday with family.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love being an honorary American!! We have so many friends over there, it certainly feels like it most of the time anyway........some airlines have cancelled till end of September, VA are up to early August now, but any announcement now will probably be too late.
> 
> But, I completely agree with you about people having hope....I`d never pee in someone`s pot of hope for travel to happen. Sadly some do. I have one friend who is hoping she will fly in August to America to see her new grandbaby......she`s completely devastated she hasn`t met the baby yet. It`s heartbreaking for her.
> 
> Thank you for the welcome home Lori......we did have a wonderful trip....I do need to post some pictures.......and glad you had a lovely time at the lake, yes, the fresh air is wonderful....we certainly had some healthy lung filled Scottish air last week.......yes, no worries, some of my quotes have been missing recently too......it`s good to have you back!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busy day today. After watching an amazing thunderstorm last night, it was still hot and humid today with spots of heavy rain back and forward, but dry for next couple of hours before more rain predicted.
> 
> Going to bbq some food tonight again......spicy pork steaks, chicken kebab skewers and some sides whipped up too. Made up some strawberry ice cream for dessert.
> 
> Book group is postponed for another couple of weeks as some haven`t finished it yet, I finished it a while back, but some are busy. I liked it a lot but some are hoping we are done with Dostoevsky.
> 
> Happy Monday


Can't wait to see those pictures, as Scotland is so beautiful!!

DD asked for nachos or kebabs tonight.  Kebabs was the clear winner between those choices, lol!
We just brought home chicken and beef tenderloin for the meats, with onion, bell pepper, mushroom and zucchini for the veggies.



Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon. Another somewhat lazy day, although I am trying to catch up on some laundry.
> 
> I think I have most of my plans set for my upcoming short visit. Flight, hotel, transportation, AP, and have gotten a few food reservations made. Now I just have to wait.
> 
> I am really hoping that all travel restrictions are lifted soon. Maybe after we get through cold and flu season.
> 
> I should be arriving at 3:12 on October 1. Will we pass each other in the airport?
> 
> Great pictures. I really like the leap in front of the castle.
> 
> I think I am almost done with my plotting.  I hare the waiting part though.
> 
> No idea what I am going to do the rest of the day. I doubt I will even leave the house. I think tonight is hot dogs and corn on the grill. I just got one of those gadgets to bake buttering the corn easier. Will try it out tonight.


Good to stay inside and enjoy the AC on such hot days!

I know our cat Strawberry wants outside, but it's way too hot for the old gal.  I will bring her out this evening for a bit once it begins to cool down.



schumigirl said:


> Charade, waiting is the worst part, but sounds like you have your plans in place. There seems to be plenty of plans being made this year.......which is so good to hear!
> Hope your mum is doing ok.
> 
> 
> Seems to be doing all the social media rounds today........guess many have the same problems with fireworks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a beautiful evening here, went out a walk across the fields earlier, so many rabbits and hares around right now. Back home for a cup of tea.
> 
> Dinner was nice, managed to grill outside although we ate dinner inside as it was threatening rain.
> 
> Some tv time now I think.


In our neighborhood it is rare that fireworks are set off after midnight.  Most folks are quite respectful of others.
 But I know others have problems with firework noise well into the night....





Baking is not something I enjoy, or even attempt very often......but we have some bananas that are quite ripe.  I'll be making banana chocolate chip muffins this afternoon.  Fingers crossed they turn out decent, and can be dessert for tonight.


Tomorrow DD and I are heading to Ikea!!!  We are meeting a friend of mine and I'm so excited!!  Not sure what it is about that place, but I can look around for hours...
We will then have a late lunch with my friend and her son for his belated bday.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Oh yes, but such a good time....totally worth it!
> Glad your day was a success too!
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see those pictures, as Scotland is so beautiful!!
> 
> DD asked for nachos or kebabs tonight.  Kebabs was the clear winner between those choices, lol!
> We just brought home chicken and beef tenderloin for the meats, with onion, bell pepper, mushroom and zucchini for the veggies.
> 
> 
> Good to stay inside and enjoy the AC on such hot days!
> 
> I know our cat Strawberry wants outside, but it's way too hot for the old gal.  I will bring her out this evening for a bit once it begins to cool down.
> 
> 
> In our neighborhood it is rare that fireworks are set off after midnight.  Most folks are quite respectful of others.
> But I know others have problems with firework noise well into the night....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baking is not something I enjoy, or even attempt very often......but we have some bananas that are quite ripe.  I'll be making banana chocolate chip muffins this afternoon.  Fingers crossed they turn out decent, and can be dessert for tonight.
> 
> 
> Tomorrow DD and I are heading to Ikea!!!  We are meeting a friend of mine and I'm so excited!!  Not sure what it is about that place, but I can look around for hours...
> We will then have a late lunch with my friend and her son for his belated bday.



Scotland is beautiful, we didn`t take a lot of pictures this time, but we did get a few.

Oh kebabs would be chosen here too......love the sound of them, well minus the mushrooms here.....although Tom loves mushrooms, but never gets them as I can`t eat them.....poor guy!!

Hope the baking turns out well.......I`m not the best baker, but most turn out edible at least. Yes, we`re so lucky here fireworks aren`t an issue.....where we used to live was a nightmare especially around Bonfire Night and NY.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick afternoon stop in!

Most of the papers on my desk are shuffled and completed.  I am just going to enjoy the slow season for us. 

Enjoyed sleeping in my own bed again and it was a bonus that the house was cool enough to sleep with all the covers on.  That's a win in my books. 



Robo56 said:


> The wedding was beautiful. It was a pretty hot day out about 90 with a nice wind. The wedding was outdoors and the reception was in ballroom. Our granddaughter and her new hubby were just so happy on their special day. I will have to say this was one of the most joyous weddings I have ever been involved with. Everyone had the best time.


I am so glad it was a wonderful wedding!!!  It sounds like it was amazing!  That picture idea sounds like it will be a wonderful reminder of their special day!  Things like that are alwasy treasured. 


Realfoodfans said:


> Apologies I’m not up to date but sending positive thoughts and hugs to you all. Hoping everyone is keeping well.


Glad to see you have popped in to post!  Sending you many positive thoughts. 


bobbie68 said:


> I hope everyone has a safe and nice weekend. We will be staying home and cookout tomorrow. I got my second shot and having a lot of problems so hope in a few days will feel better.
> I lost one of my young kitties unexpectedly the week before so been down about that.


Awwww.  I hope things start to turn around for you and your family soon.  It's amazing how much we miss our four legged furry family members when they are no longer with us.  Even if they have only been with us a short time...their loss is always huge!!!!


Charade67 said:


> No work for me tomorrow (yay!) but will have to go in on Friday. I don't mind though. We get our new office phones on Friday. Little things make me happy.


It sounds like your day off is going well.  Enjoy the rest of it!!!!


schumigirl said:


> Still a beautiful evening here, went out a walk across the fields earlier, so many rabbits and hares around right now. Back home for a cup of tea.


Sounds like you had a great walk!  Enjoy that tea!!!  I can't wait to see and hear some tales of your Scotland trip!


J'aime Paris said:


> Tomorrow DD and I are heading to Ikea!!!  We are meeting a friend of mine and I'm so excited!!  Not sure what it is about that place, but I can look around for hours...
> We will then have a late lunch with my friend and her son for his belated bday.


Edited to add this to my quote from @J'aime Paris 
I have a growing list of things I want to buy at IKea on our next big city visit.  Dh better brace himself for the final total when we check out     Enjoy your trip there.  It sounds like you will have a great day together!

Well....NOW I can go.

Stay safe everyone!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah the Monday night blues, when the back to routine starts tomorrow.  And a hehe, I said countdown was like in the 50’s.  Little one said 39 more days of camp.  Ah, so first countdown is now 41. So, woot, for a less than 7 weeks countdown, and a shorter week. 

So, alarm has been set, trash has left the house, but yard waste will wait until next week to be taken away. Still very warm out. So kids went to get water ice. Hope there is not a long line. Or get bitten. Time of day the bugs are out.

Thus, have a good night sleep, as tacos should be on the menu tomorrow. Yay!

Abd since it just almost a half hour past sundown, here’s your night light, as no stubbed toes tonight.



And yeah, seems neighbors must have saved some fireworks for tonight. 

They better stop soon. I need my beauty sleep.


----------



## macraven

Will say that IS a decent night light tonight!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick afternoon stop in!
> 
> Most of the papers on my desk are shuffled and completed.  I am just going to enjoy the slow season for us.
> 
> Enjoyed sleeping in my own bed again and it was a bonus that the house was cool enough to sleep with all the covers on.  That's a win in my books.
> 
> 
> I am so glad it was a wonderful wedding!!!  It sounds like it was amazing!  That picture idea sounds like it will be a wonderful reminder of their special day!  Things like that are alwasy treasured.
> 
> Glad to see you have popped in to post!  Sending you many positive thoughts.
> 
> Awwww.  I hope things start to turn around for you and your family soon.  It's amazing how much we miss our four legged furry family members when they are no longer with us.  Even if they have only been with us a short time...their loss is always huge!!!!
> 
> It sounds like your day off is going well.  Enjoy the rest of it!!!!
> 
> Sounds like you had a great walk!  Enjoy that tea!!!  I can't wait to see and hear some tales of your Scotland trip!
> 
> Edited to add this to my quote from @J'aime Paris
> I have a growing list of things I want to buy at IKea on our next big city visit.  Dh better brace himself for the final total when we check out     Enjoy your trip there.  It sounds like you will have a great day together!
> 
> Well....NOW I can go.
> 
> Stay safe everyone!!!!!



We are too hot at night right now, yes, it is nice when it`s cooler to sleep. And enjoy that quieter time coming up......

Think I`m in the minority and won`t shop in IKEA. I never see anything I like, except for a few kitchen items and I do like their meatballs and sauce they sell.....lol....but you can make all that yourself so we never visit it. But, enjoy and hope you buy lots of things.......



Rain all during the night and still raining this morning, but looks to be brighter times ahead for us. I think the garden has needed this block of rain. The sprinklers have been working, but they don`t cover every part and some of the trees and bushes needed a good downpour. 

Going to try and get to some stores this morning for one thing and another, although might wait till the rain eases, definitely no walking this morning for us, and some rain forecast the rest of the week too I think. We have had some gorgeous weather this year so far, so we can`t complain. 

Slow cooking some boneless and skinless chicken thighs in a morroccan style dish tonight, sweet and spicy and almost a winter dish, but done in the slow cooker it`s perfect. Very warming aromas of cinammon and spice will develop. Lunch is roast beef sandwiches and breakfast is easy....poached eggs. 

And Tuesday again.....feels like a Monday though........
























Happy Tuesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, no rain yet for us, Schumi.  You’d like our forecast.  Heat Advisory issued again, with 93 the high, and enough humidity, feel like temps will be in 3 digits.  

Sunny and very bright start, but with that high humidity, we too may see rain in the late afternoon.  As such, clouds will make it a more overcast looking day by mid morning.  Ah, even heard the AC working, 73 degrees out already.  

As such, no cooking in the kitchen today. Yep, be like Mac and enjoy a taco or two from Taco Bell for dinner tonight. Yay homies, a Taco Tuesday is here.

And so, that back to routine has begun. Still up before the sun, and tea for me. Off to see what is an easy breakfast. Maybe oatmeal. Not sure. Eh, pantry is generally stocked, so it’s more like what in mood for.

Have that terrific Taco Tuesday homies.  And enjoy the weather, wet or not.


----------



## macraven

Taco Bell day


----------



## Pumpkin1172

early morning stop in!

Worked a shift last night.  They called at the last minute as someone called in sick, so I took it.  

Restrictions have totally lifted in our province - finally!!!  It was nice to run into a store last night with no mask on!!!!  It was weird, exhilarating and slightly terrifying all at the same time.  Our number locally are very low....we had one new case in our city over the weekend...with only 11 active cases in a city and surrounding area of about 150,000 people.   For now, we will go without masks, but I can see using them again once it's winter and flu season is around us again.  Now to wait for travel restrictions to lift and the boarder to open.  So many people are sitting on pins and needles waiting to pull the trigger on vacations.  

Beautiful day here so far.  There are clear blue skies and the sun is shinning brightly.  It is going to be a warm one again today.  I'll take all the warm days we can get.  I would love to whip up some banana muffins to grab for morning lunches...but I don't want to heat up the house turning the oven on.  I'm trying to figure out how I could possibly make them in the air fryer.  My air fryer has a bake button.  I might have to try that out.  I will have to run on my lunch and see if I can find a silicone muffin pan or something to use.  This could be an interesting adventure

Well, I'm off to shuffle some papers and complete some invoicing.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Pumpkin.  We use the bake button on our air fryer, as sometimes we bake stuff that we’d rather not fry.  Saves me from lighting my big oven.  And hope the border will open soon.  I know many have families on both sides of the border, including mine, and it’s been tough on all, with family visits and vacations having to be delayed.  I hope the borders open for all to visit where they had planned.


----------



## schumigirl

LG.....sounds not too bad weather wise for you......certainly enjoy it......


Pumpkin......I`ve still to fall in love with my air fryer....I don`t use it too often and have never used the bake setting. I have an Aga and a regular oven, much prefer to use them. But, we do have huge bifold doors in the new part of the kitchen so they lay wide open in the heat when they`re on......otherwise I doubt I`d cook or bake as much as I do.......
Congrats on your restrictions being lifted.....I can imagine how you`ll feel with that........We have two weeks till most restrictions are lifted, but I do think they`ll come back as winter falls......even if the numbers are doctored.......I do like Singapore`s idea now....it`s being treated as flu now, which it will be for most people now. 



Slow cooked Moroccan sweet and spicy chicken was gorgeous. I think the slow cooker was completely drained of every piece of it including the sauce. Very filling too. Then what was left of the strawberry ice cream I made last night.

Had a good catch up with a couple of friends tonight.......won`t be long till we see them of course. Rain has been on and off all night, but looks good for walking tomorrow again. 

Almost bedtime here....almost. Watching The Good Wife from the beginning......just started the first episode, looks good.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, quite the noisy thunder, not much rain, and the ooh lightning, as lights flickered when that too close for comfort strike.  But quiet now, so storm has rolled on to bother someone else.  

I hope those in Elsa’s path are safe. Sending good thoughts all are well and not flooded or have damage from the hurricane.

Well kids want mac and cheese for dinner. I can do. Older one wants to mix ground sausage with his, so I’ll cook that up, then he can add to his share, as will DH too, because both little one and I would rather not have that in our share. But will chop up some red peppers to add, as well as some tomatoes. Both will add color and a bit of crunch. Easy dinner. Why yes, please.

And ooh, so glad I booked HRH next month when I did.  Last time I looked, the AP rate was 150 dollars a night higher.  Guess many of us took that decent AP rate when I saw it weeks ago. And even my SF rate for Fall has gone higher too.  Pays to book early, cancel and book again if see a better rate.


----------



## Lynne G

Why hello camel. Yeah, another day of that heat advisory issued. So staying cool I hope, camel.

And our AC is already running. A foggy 72 degrees already. Guess that’s from those three or four thunderstorms that rolled by with their absolutely truck loud thunder and lightning strikes last night. Heard the fire whistle once last night too. Guess one of those strikes hit something needing fire truck help? Did not smell fire, so was not near enough to us. But lights flickered twice last night. Think all were glad we did not loose power.

But as a peeking out of the shade camel reminder means only one thing.  Woot!  A Wednesday is here.  Yay, even with a shorter week, most are happy with today being a wonderful Wednesday.  And that ooh oh happy Friday feeling is now only in 2 days.  Quite that mid week hump of a day is a Wednesday indeed.

So homies, welcome to this Wonderful Wednesday.  Marching down the days of July, and hoping to hear of a cry of a baby today. Yep, I am hoping all goes well for mom and baby, and I will have a newly born great niece or great nephew today.  Some of us think will be a girl, but only will know when announcement is made. The two older siblings are excited.  Yay, my niece and her DH will happily soon have a family of 5.

Tea time.  Bought some animal crackers, so those with some strawberries that looked good enough to buy on sale this weekend.  Yay, time of year fruits are cheaper and better tasting, and even some are local grown.

 Good Morning homies. ☀


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning before work.  Today's excitement will be writing the new outgoing phone message. I'm going to change it from what it has been for the past several years. 

I think we have someone coming by the house today to give an estimate on some home improvements we want to do. DH is starting to get overwhelmed. I told him that we should try to do one project at a time, but he is trying to get 3 different things completed this summer. We want to paint the interior of the house, get new flooring, and repair the steps to our front door. I think painting is the most important one, but he has only gotten one estimate for that so far. 

Time to go. Hope everyone has a nice day.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Scotland is beautiful, we didn`t take a lot of pictures this time, but we did get a few.
> 
> Oh kebabs would be chosen here too......love the sound of them, well minus the mushrooms here.....although Tom loves mushrooms, but never gets them as I can`t eat them.....poor guy!!
> 
> Hope the baking turns out well.......I`m not the best baker, but most turn out edible at least. Yes, we`re so lucky here fireworks aren`t an issue.....where we used to live was a nightmare especially around Bonfire Night and NY.


The kababs turned out great!  I was fairly proud of my grilling skills...
DH said we need to have these again soon!





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick afternoon stop in!
> 
> Most of the papers on my desk are shuffled and completed.  I am just going to enjoy the slow season for us.
> 
> Enjoyed sleeping in my own bed again and it was a bonus that the house was cool enough to sleep with all the covers on.  That's a win in my books.
> 
> 
> I am so glad it was a wonderful wedding!!!  It sounds like it was amazing!  That picture idea sounds like it will be a wonderful reminder of their special day!  Things like that are alwasy treasured.
> 
> Glad to see you have popped in to post!  Sending you many positive thoughts.
> 
> Awwww.  I hope things start to turn around for you and your family soon.  It's amazing how much we miss our four legged furry family members when they are no longer with us.  Even if they have only been with us a short time...their loss is always huge!!!!
> 
> It sounds like your day off is going well.  Enjoy the rest of it!!!!
> 
> Sounds like you had a great walk!  Enjoy that tea!!!  I can't wait to see and hear some tales of your Scotland trip!
> 
> Edited to add this to my quote from @J'aime Paris
> I have a growing list of things I want to buy at IKea on our next big city visit.  Dh better brace himself for the final total when we check out     Enjoy your trip there.  It sounds like you will have a great day together!
> 
> Well....NOW I can go.
> 
> Stay safe everyone!!!!!


Had a lot of fun with BFF!  Ikea was a partial success....2 things we wanted were out of stock.  Oh well, another trip may need to happen!



Lynne G said:


> Ah the Monday night blues, when the back to routine starts tomorrow.  And a hehe, I said countdown was like in the 50’s.  Little one said 39 more days of camp.  Ah, so first countdown is now 41. So, woot, for a less than 7 weeks countdown, and a shorter week.
> 
> So, alarm has been set, trash has left the house, but yard waste will wait until next week to be taken away. Still very warm out. So kids went to get water ice. Hope there is not a long line. Or get bitten. Time of day the bugs are out.
> 
> Thus, have a good night sleep, as tacos should be on the menu tomorrow. Yay!
> 
> Abd since it just almost a half hour past sundown, here’s your night light, as no stubbed toes tonight.
> 
> View attachment 587230
> 
> And yeah, seems neighbors must have saved some fireworks for tonight.
> 
> They better stop soon. I need my beauty sleep.


Countdown is ticking downward nicely!
Great nightlight!




schumigirl said:


> We are too hot at night right now, yes, it is nice when it`s cooler to sleep. And enjoy that quieter time coming up......
> 
> Think I`m in the minority and won`t shop in IKEA. I never see anything I like, except for a few kitchen items and I do like their meatballs and sauce they sell.....lol....but you can make all that yourself so we never visit it. But, enjoy and hope you buy lots of things.......
> 
> 
> 
> Rain all during the night and still raining this morning, but looks to be brighter times ahead for us. I think the garden has needed this block of rain. The sprinklers have been working, but they don`t cover every part and some of the trees and bushes needed a good downpour.
> 
> Going to try and get to some stores this morning for one thing and another, although might wait till the rain eases, definitely no walking this morning for us, and some rain forecast the rest of the week too I think. We have had some gorgeous weather this year so far, so we can`t complain.
> 
> Slow cooking some boneless and skinless chicken thighs in a morroccan style dish tonight, sweet and spicy and almost a winter dish, but done in the slow cooker it`s perfect. Very warming aromas of cinammon and spice will develop. Lunch is roast beef sandwiches and breakfast is easy....poached eggs.
> 
> And Tuesday again.....feels like a Monday though........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday ​


Another cuisine I don't think I've ever tried....Moroccan.   You always have such lovely meal ideas Carole!




Lynne G said:


> Ah, no rain yet for us, Schumi.  You’d like our forecast.  Heat Advisory issued again, with 93 the high, and enough humidity, feel like temps will be in 3 digits.
> 
> Sunny and very bright start, but with that high humidity, we too may see rain in the late afternoon.  As such, clouds will make it a more overcast looking day by mid morning.  Ah, even heard the AC working, 73 degrees out already.
> 
> As such, no cooking in the kitchen today. Yep, be like Mac and enjoy a taco or two from Taco Bell for dinner tonight. Yay homies, a Taco Tuesday is here.
> 
> And so, that back to routine has begun. Still up before the sun, and tea for me. Off to see what is an easy breakfast. Maybe oatmeal. Not sure. Eh, pantry is generally stocked, so it’s more like what in mood for.
> 
> Have that terrific Taco Tuesday homies.  And enjoy the weather, wet or not.


It was possibly our hottest day of 2021.  The humidity alone was bad, and my car read 97 on my way home from lunch yesterday, ugh!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> early morning stop in!
> 
> Worked a shift last night.  They called at the last minute as someone called in sick, so I took it.
> 
> Restrictions have totally lifted in our province - finally!!!  It was nice to run into a store last night with no mask on!!!!  It was weird, exhilarating and slightly terrifying all at the same time.  Our number locally are very low....we had one new case in our city over the weekend...with only 11 active cases in a city and surrounding area of about 150,000 people.   For now, we will go without masks, but I can see using them again once it's winter and flu season is around us again.  Now to wait for travel restrictions to lift and the boarder to open.  So many people are sitting on pins and needles waiting to pull the trigger on vacations.
> 
> Beautiful day here so far.  There are clear blue skies and the sun is shinning brightly.  It is going to be a warm one again today.  I'll take all the warm days we can get.  I would love to whip up some banana muffins to grab for morning lunches...but I don't want to heat up the house turning the oven on.  I'm trying to figure out how I could possibly make them in the air fryer.  My air fryer has a bake button.  I might have to try that out.  I will have to run on my lunch and see if I can find a silicone muffin pan or something to use.  This could be an interesting adventure
> 
> Well, I'm off to shuffle some papers and complete some invoicing.


So happy for you!  And yes, hoping travel restrictions lift soon as well.




schumigirl said:


> LG.....sounds not too bad weather wise for you......certainly enjoy it......
> 
> 
> Pumpkin......I`ve still to fall in love with my air fryer....I don`t use it too often and have never used the bake setting. I have an Aga and a regular oven, much prefer to use them. But, we do have huge bifold doors in the new part of the kitchen so they lay wide open in the heat when they`re on......otherwise I doubt I`d cook or bake as much as I do.......
> Congrats on your restrictions being lifted.....I can imagine how you`ll feel with that........We have two weeks till most restrictions are lifted, but I do think they`ll come back as winter falls......even if the numbers are doctored.......I do like Singapore`s idea now....it`s being treated as flu now, which it will be for most people now.
> 
> 
> 
> Slow cooked Moroccan sweet and spicy chicken was gorgeous. I think the slow cooker was completely drained of every piece of it including the sauce. Very filling too. Then what was left of the strawberry ice cream I made last night.
> 
> Had a good catch up with a couple of friends tonight.......won`t be long till we see them of course. Rain has been on and off all night, but looks good for walking tomorrow again.
> 
> Almost bedtime here....almost. Watching The Good Wife from the beginning......just started the first episode, looks good.


I went back and forth on the air fryer.  In the end, I couldn't give up the counter space.  But I know many who love them...




Lynne G said:


> Ooh, quite the noisy thunder, not much rain, and the ooh lightning, as lights flickered when that too close for comfort strike.  But quiet now, so storm has rolled on to bother someone else.
> 
> I hope those in Elsa’s path are safe. Sending good thoughts all are well and not flooded or have damage from the hurricane.
> 
> Well kids want mac and cheese for dinner. I can do. Older one wants to mix ground sausage with his, so I’ll cook that up, then he can add to his share, as will DH too, because both little one and I would rather not have that in our share. But will chop up some red peppers to add, as well as some tomatoes. Both will add color and a bit of crunch. Easy dinner. Why yes, please.
> 
> And ooh, so glad I booked HRH next month when I did.  Last time I looked, the AP rate was 150 dollars a night higher.  Guess many of us took that decent AP rate when I saw it weeks ago. And even my SF rate for Fall has gone higher too.  Pays to book early, cancel and book again if see a better rate.


Good to reserve those rooms  and check back for any additional discounts offered!    Us Universal veterans know a few tricks!
I think anyone late to the party will be paying much more.




Lynne G said:


> View attachment 587525
> 
> Why hello camel. Yeah, another day of that heat advisory issued. So staying cool I hope, camel.
> 
> And our AC is already running. A foggy 72 degrees already. Guess that’s from those three or four thunderstorms that rolled by with their absolutely truck loud thunder and lightning strikes last night. Heard the fire whistle once last night too. Guess one of those strikes hit something needing fire truck help? Did not smell fire, so was not near enough to us. But lights flickered twice last night. Think all were glad we did not loose power.
> 
> But as a peeking out of the shade camel reminder means only one thing.  Woot!  A Wednesday is here.  Yay, even with a shorter week, most are happy with today being a wonderful Wednesday.  And that ooh oh happy Friday feeling is now only in 2 days.  Quite that mid week hump of a day is a Wednesday indeed.
> 
> So homies, welcome to this Wonderful Wednesday.  Marching down the days of July, and hoping to hear of a cry of a baby today. Yep, I am hoping all goes well for mom and baby, and I will have a newly born great niece or great nephew today.  Some of us think will be a girl, but only will know when announcement is made. The two older siblings are excited.  Yay, my niece and her DH will happily soon have a family of 5.
> 
> Tea time.  Bought some animal crackers, so those with some strawberries that looked good enough to buy on sale this weekend.  Yay, time of year fruits are cheaper and better tasting, and even some are local grown.
> 
> Good Morning homies. ☀


Our weather turned on a dime last night.  We will only have a high of 65 today and probably rain.  A big departure from yesterdays hot/humid.




Charade67 said:


> Quick good morning before work.  Today's excitement will be writing the new outgoing phone message. I'm going to change it from what it has been for the past several years.
> 
> I think we have someone coming by the house today to give an estimate on some home improvements we want to do. DH is starting to get overwhelmed. I told him that we should try to do one project at a time, but he is trying to get 3 different things completed this summer. We want to paint the interior of the house, get new flooring, and repair the steps to our front door. I think painting is the most important one, but he has only gotten one estimate for that so far.
> 
> Time to go. Hope everyone has a nice day.


The process of doing the home improvements can be tedious, but it's so wonderful when the projects are all finished!  Hope yours go smoothly!






The trip to Ikea was a great day!  Got some quality time with my BFF, and bought some fun trinkets.  I am such a sucker for all the food/treat items....they are so yummy!  
DD specifically looked for a duvet cover and bedside table.  Both of which were unfortunately out of stock.  She did find a lamp that she wanted though.  It was noticeable that the store was under-stocked in many things.  Not sure if this is an ongoing effect of covid, but kinda unusual for Ikea.


Lunch with BFF and son was nice as well!  He loved his whisky and his new shirt....he went right into the bathroom to change into it!  He is high functioning autistic and is very obsessed with beards.  So this shirt brought on the biggest of smiles!  He also texted last night to let us know that he tried the whisky, and enjoyed it.  





The Milwaukee Bucks lost game 1 of the NBA finals.  So the day ended on a low note.  Hoping we can do better on Thursday night.  
We will DVR the game, since we have tickets to see the Milwaukee Brewers that night.  It's gonna be crazy busy downtown with both of those happening at the same time!!


Less than 3 weeks until Boston!  I have air and hotel booked, that's it.
Can anyone chime in with suggestions????


----------



## schumigirl

Lori....the kebabs look fabulous! yes, I can see why your DH wants them again....everything tastes amazing off the grill for sure. 

I love moroccan food......I think it`s another cuisine where it takes time for the flavours to develop......I`m a fan of food that`s not seen as quick and easy.....but so tasty and as long as cinammon is in there, you can`t go far wrong. 

I do have plenty of counter space, but hate leaving things sitting out....my friend that passed away always used to wonder why my kitchen was always so tidy....hers looked like she had no workspace left at all......lol.....but, I just wasn`t keen on it. Seems ideal for a lot of fast food which we don`t really eat. 

It`s funny you mention low stock in IKEA, we popped into a garden centre today and their furniture stock is still low. Better than last year, but much less than usual. I think Covid is still having an effect. 

Love your friends son shirt! 




Busy day again today.......long walk this morning along the waterfront and the weather is baking hot again.....laundry was dry in less than an hour outside. It`s been lovely just sitting outside again after a few days of rain.

Benefit is, everything looks greener than usual. There has to be an upside of living in a rainy country. Trees are fuller and we do need to get someone to give them a good cutback. Our gardener doesn`t have the tools to do what an arborist can do, they`re just too tall. Will look at that at the end of the summer. 

Grilling outside tonight, spicy pork steaks and some marinaded chicken thighs. Lots of salad and a side dish I`ll make soon.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Wednesday morning stop in!

Busy evening last night.  Had to go out and do some grocery shopping.  The cupboards were looking a little bare.  So they at least have a few items again.  By the time we picked up a few items, whipped up some supper and paid bills,  it was almost time for bed.  

My brother-in-law and his gf are finally able to travel now, and they are visiting this weekend for a couple of days before they fly across the country to go visit her dad who has been sick.  So we are looking forward to seeing them...but I'm also looking forward to being home for the weekend to just relax and putter around the house and yard with no real agenda.  We are needing a little down time.  We are under another heat advisory again.  Not nearly the temps we experienced earlier, but still warm.  Just our regular hot Canada/Alberta weather.  



schumigirl said:


> Pumpkin......I`ve still to fall in love with my air fryer....I don`t use it too often and have never used the bake setting. I have an Aga and a regular oven, much prefer to use them. But, we do have huge bifold doors in the new part of the kitchen so they lay wide open in the heat when they`re on......otherwise I doubt I`d cook or bake as much as I do.......
> Congrats on your restrictions being lifted.....I can imagine how you`ll feel with that........We have two weeks till most restrictions are lifted, but I do think they`ll come back as winter falls......even if the numbers are doctored.......I do like Singapore`s idea now....it`s being treated as flu now, which it will be for most people now.


I don't want to be one of " those" people that use an airfyer for absolutely everything   I just didn't want to heat up the house at night before bed lol.  I'm NOT an early morning person to get up and bake when the house is cool lol.  I also prefer baking in my oven - but that's just me!!!  Maybe over the weekend I can whip up a bunch of muffins to freeze and take out as needed.  


Charade67 said:


> I think we have someone coming by the house today to give an estimate on some home improvements we want to do. DH is starting to get overwhelmed. I told him that we should try to do one project at a time, but he is trying to get 3 different things completed this summer. We want to paint the interior of the house, get new flooring, and repair the steps to our front door. I think painting is the most important one, but he has only gotten one estimate for that so far.


So much fun!!!!  I hope that change over of phone systems goes seamlessly.  


J'aime Paris said:


> The kababs turned out great! I was fairly proud of my grilling skills...


Those looked very yummy and amazing!!!  I might have to think of trying something like that over the weekend!!!!  Going to put that on my list of weekend meals 

Ds got his second shot yesterday.  He was anxious to get it done...and just wants to have life go back to normal.  Poor kid....he missed out on soooo much in the last 16 months at such a pivotal time in his life.  Hopefully he can start to relax  now and enjoy his summer and get to spend as much time as he can with his friends before everyone starts to go their separate ways.  

Well...I should get started shuffling these papers on my desk , and get some invoicing done.  Have a great day everyone!!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Wednesday morning stop in!
> 
> Busy evening last night.  Had to go out and do some grocery shopping.  The cupboards were looking a little bare.  So they at least have a few items again.  By the time we picked up a few items, whipped up some supper and paid bills,  it was almost time for bed.
> 
> My brother-in-law and his gf are finally able to travel now, and they are visiting this weekend for a couple of days before they fly across the country to go visit her dad who has been sick.  So we are looking forward to seeing them...but I'm also looking forward to being home for the weekend to just relax and putter around the house and yard with no real agenda.  We are needing a little down time.  We are under another heat advisory again.  Not nearly the temps we experienced earlier, but still warm.  Just our regular hot Canada/Alberta weather.
> 
> 
> I don't want to be one of " those" people that use an airfyer for absolutely everything   I just didn't want to heat up the house at night before bed lol.  I'm NOT an early morning person to get up and bake when the house is cool lol.  I also prefer baking in my oven - but that's just me!!!  Maybe over the weekend I can whip up a bunch of muffins to freeze and take out as needed.
> 
> So much fun!!!!  I hope that change over of phone systems goes seamlessly.
> 
> Those looked very yummy and amazing!!!  I might have to think of trying something like that over the weekend!!!!  Going to put that on my list of weekend meals
> 
> Ds got his second shot yesterday.  He was anxious to get it done...and just wants to have life go back to normal.  Poor kid....he missed out on soooo much in the last 16 months at such a pivotal time in his life.  Hopefully he can start to relax  now and enjoy his summer and get to spend as much time as he can with his friends before everyone starts to go their separate ways.
> 
> Well...I should get started shuffling these papers on my desk , and get some invoicing done.  Have a great day everyone!!!!!!



It is kids that age that you really feel for in all of this. Hope he`s ok with the second shot and yes, can start to get his life back again and especially enjoy the summer. 

I love baking early in the morning   , very much morning people in this house......yes, baking in a real oven works for me, Aga or regular electric. I doubt the air fryer will become an essential item for me. 

Watch out for that heat pumpkin and good to hear you`re getting to see family again, it means so much.


----------



## Lynne G

I think the supply lines are behind as stores’ stocks are low at many places, Paris.  Glad your kabobs were a hit.  They looked delicious.  

Pumpkin, always good to have relaxing days. And glad to hear of family travels. Aww, hope DS is okay after getting his second shot. For what it’s worth, I thought the second shot was easier. Glad he will be protected soon. And yeah, felt bad for all those graduations that had to not be, or much different than planned, and disruptions of many students’ scheduled plans.

Ah, poor AC has been running most of the morning. Lunch was a salad, as not feeling much to eat. Snacking more kinda day. And phone warns of thunderstorms again for the next 24 hours. Lunchtime news said chance of rain again around dinner time. And we are tracking Elsa, as still enough of a storm, that will give us rain as it travels along the Northern Atlantic coast. Shore news has posted warnings of rough surf and sea. As long as the storm stays more and more out to sea, the less rain bands will reach where we live. But for now, saying we will get rain from Elsa. At least thankful not a snow bearing Nor’Easter.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

@schumigirl  it is time for them to start living again.  We are not pushing too hard for him to hunt down a job yet.  We want him to be able to enjoy the summer.  After summer, he is planning to get a job.  He wants to save to be able to go to  school for as an aviation mechanic.  There are only a few places here in Canada to learn that trade...so he will need to save some $$$ to do it.  Things change...but that's his plan for now.  Dh is hoping by fall, there might be a spot for him on one of their teams that have big projects starting in the fall.  

DH is an EARLY morning peep too.  If I can sleep until 8:00 AM...I am a happy woman on the weekends lol.  Then be able to sit with my weekend coffee and bailey's and do a little scrolling...then get to puttering and putzing and whatever we have planned.  

@Lynne G  I hope that you only get rain.  I am NOT a storm lover.  I like a nice salad for lunch - I hope your was yummy!  I seem to be favoring ones with some nice summer fruits with a nice light honey/dijon vinagrette.  Super easy and simple...but delicious and light on these warm summer days.


----------



## RAPstar

Finally getting my wisdom teeth taken out hopefully next week. I'm changing dentists cause the one I've been going to only has a surgeon my insurance covers in Allen (which is like an hour drive from me), so I'm going to one that I already verified I'd be able to get it done closer to home. 

And I'm so ready for vacation I can taste it.


----------



## Charade67

I am currently going insane. (Insurance again) Will explain later.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Robbie, hope your dental visit goes well with those teeth removals.  

Ack, Charade, you never seem to win with having easy insurance claims.  Hugs, no fun when you get crazy having to deal with them.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

If I blink and click my heels will it be 4:30 om Friday?????  Darn....I'm ready for the weekend right about now.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Lori....the kebabs look fabulous! yes, I can see why your DH wants them again....everything tastes amazing off the grill for sure.
> 
> I love moroccan food......I think it`s another cuisine where it takes time for the flavours to develop......I`m a fan of food that`s not seen as quick and easy.....but so tasty and as long as cinammon is in there, you can`t go far wrong.
> 
> I do have plenty of counter space, but hate leaving things sitting out....my friend that passed away always used to wonder why my kitchen was always so tidy....hers looked like she had no workspace left at all......lol.....but, I just wasn`t keen on it. Seems ideal for a lot of fast food which we don`t really eat.
> 
> It`s funny you mention low stock in IKEA, we popped into a garden centre today and their furniture stock is still low. Better than last year, but much less than usual. I think Covid is still having an effect.
> 
> Love your friends son shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busy day again today.......long walk this morning along the waterfront and the weather is baking hot again.....laundry was dry in less than an hour outside. It`s been lovely just sitting outside again after a few days of rain.
> 
> Benefit is, everything looks greener than usual. There has to be an upside of living in a rainy country. Trees are fuller and we do need to get someone to give them a good cutback. Our gardener doesn`t have the tools to do what an arborist can do, they`re just too tall. Will look at that at the end of the summer.
> 
> Grilling outside tonight, spicy pork steaks and some marinaded chicken thighs. Lots of salad and a side dish I`ll make soon.


Yes, the greener the better!  Our lawn looked positively ill during the month of June when we had no rain.  




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Wednesday morning stop in!
> 
> Busy evening last night.  Had to go out and do some grocery shopping.  The cupboards were looking a little bare.  So they at least have a few items again.  By the time we picked up a few items, whipped up some supper and paid bills,  it was almost time for bed.
> 
> My brother-in-law and his gf are finally able to travel now, and they are visiting this weekend for a couple of days before they fly across the country to go visit her dad who has been sick.  So we are looking forward to seeing them...but I'm also looking forward to being home for the weekend to just relax and putter around the house and yard with no real agenda.  We are needing a little down time.  We are under another heat advisory again.  Not nearly the temps we experienced earlier, but still warm.  Just our regular hot Canada/Alberta weather.
> 
> 
> I don't want to be one of " those" people that use an airfyer for absolutely everything   I just didn't want to heat up the house at night before bed lol.  I'm NOT an early morning person to get up and bake when the house is cool lol.  I also prefer baking in my oven - but that's just me!!!  Maybe over the weekend I can whip up a bunch of muffins to freeze and take out as needed.
> 
> So much fun!!!!  I hope that change over of phone systems goes seamlessly.
> 
> Those looked very yummy and amazing!!!  I might have to think of trying something like that over the weekend!!!!  Going to put that on my list of weekend meals
> 
> Ds got his second shot yesterday.  He was anxious to get it done...and just wants to have life go back to normal.  Poor kid....he missed out on soooo much in the last 16 months at such a pivotal time in his life.  Hopefully he can start to relax  now and enjoy his summer and get to spend as much time as he can with his friends before everyone starts to go their separate ways.
> 
> Well...I should get started shuffling these papers on my desk , and get some invoicing done.  Have a great day everyone!!!!!!


Nice you'll have family to visit!  A good catch up for sure!
Hope your DS does well with his second shot.....these kids certainly deserve to live a normal life...




Lynne G said:


> I think the supply lines are behind as stores’ stocks are low at many places, Paris.  Glad your kabobs were a hit.  They looked delicious.
> 
> Pumpkin, always good to have relaxing days. And glad to hear of family travels. Aww, hope DS is okay after getting his second shot. For what it’s worth, I thought the second shot was easier. Glad he will be protected soon. And yeah, felt bad for all those graduations that had to not be, or much different than planned, and disruptions of many students’ scheduled plans.
> 
> Ah, poor AC has been running most of the morning. Lunch was a salad, as not feeling much to eat. Snacking more kinda day. And phone warns of thunderstorms again for the next 24 hours. Lunchtime news said chance of rain again around dinner time. And we are tracking Elsa, as still enough of a storm, that will give us rain as it travels along the Northern Atlantic coast. Shore news has posted warnings of rough surf and sea. As long as the storm stays more and more out to sea, the less rain bands will reach where we live. But for now, saying we will get rain from Elsa. At least thankful not a snow bearing Nor’Easter.


It seems as though inventory is still low at many places.   
Hope that is fixed sooner than later.....it's hard to support a business that is unable to stock items to purchase.



RAPstar said:


> Finally getting my wisdom teeth taken out hopefully next week. I'm changing dentists cause the one I've been going to only has a surgeon my insurance covers in Allen (which is like an hour drive from me), so I'm going to one that I already verified I'd be able to get it done closer to home.
> 
> And I'm so ready for vacation I can taste it.


Good luck with the extractions!
Hope you'll get that vacation soon....






DDs pants for dental school finally came in, so we dropped everything to pick them up in Milwaukee.  Now they have to be hemmed up a bit.  Regulars are too short, and longs are too long, lol!

I decided to have them altered at a place 5 minutes from here, rather than run back into the city again.  Normally I don't mind, but we have a mind blowing amount of construction happening on our interstates currently.  Driving on those roads has turned into a NASCAR type event!

Then DD and I went with my dad for lunch.  He was in the area picking up a chair that was being repaired, and popped over to say hello.  Well, why not??  Two days in a row out to lunch....feeling a bit spoiled!

DD is supposed to be meeting friends for twilight golf around 6pm.  Not sure if that's gonna happen, as it's raining currently.  They will play in a bit of rain, but not if it's heavy or storming.  

I'm off to the grocery store in a bit.  Luckily, that can be done rain or shine.


----------



## Charade67

Sat down to post about an hour and a half ago and fell asleep. Didn't realize I was so tired. 

I have a fun new insurance problem. We have client who has a Medicaid plan. A little over a month ago she told her therapist that she got a full time job back in September, a job that came with insurance benefits. This made the work insurance her primary plan. I was able to re-file some of the claims with the correct plan, but there are 17 claims that are past the date when claims can be filed. Today I discovered that the Medicaid plan had sent some of these claims the the employer plan and the employer plan paid most of those claims, but they paid the Medicaid plan not the therapist.  There are a few more outstanding claims, and once those are paid I need to sort out who owes what. I think the therapist has been overpaid, but not sure by how much. 
Every time I think insurance issues couldn't get any worse, something new happens to make me crazy. 



J'aime Paris said:


> The kababs turned out great! I was fairly proud of my grilling skills...


Yum! Those look really good. 



J'aime Paris said:


> The trip to Ikea was a great day!


 I have only been to Ikea a couple of times. Unfortunately the closest one is over 3 hours away. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Ds got his second shot yesterday.


Yay! Hope he is able to spend a lot of time with his friends before summer is over. B gets her second shot on Saturday. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> He wants to save to be able to go to school for as an aviation mechanic. There are only a few places here in Canada to learn that trade...so he will need to save some $$$ to do it.


 Best of luck to him, I hope he is able to get into the school of his choice.



RAPstar said:


> Finally getting my wisdom teeth taken out hopefully next week.


 Ouch! Hope everything goes well. 

I think tonight is going to be a pizza and Loki night. Tomorrow we have tickets for Black Widow. We have been waiting  a long time to see it.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, new great niece born today.  An over 8 pound kid. Niece and baby are doing good.  My niece will have the house full, with now three kids under 5. Sweet named after my mom and her sister, both whom are no longer with us. 

Ended up with cheesesteaks.  Easy meal, as the steak meat only takes a few minutes to cook.  And some cheese, fried onions and sautéed red peppers, and dinner with a not too hot feeling kitchen.  One pan, thank you.

Phone has been busy with its weather news flashes, extreme weather alert to expire in 8 hours, flash flooding warning to expire in 24 hours, and a buzzing one, thunderstorms watch to expire in 12 hours. Yep, that time of year, humid sticky days with those awesome Summer thunderstorms in the evenings.

Sigh, I’m with Pumpkin, ready for the weekend. But stay thirsty, as oh well, it will be Thursday tomorrow.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Aww, new great niece born today. An over 8 pound kid. Niece and baby are doing good. My niece will have the house full, with now three kids under 5. Sweet named after my mom and her sister, both whom are no longer with us.


Congrats on the new family member. What a sweet way to remember family members.


----------



## macraven

Well I made it here before midnight 
Ahem ...... and where is our night light ....

(This time I had a flash light with me)

it has been a very warm day where I am but temps have now dropped to 75.

Hope all the homies have a good night and not in the path of the awful weather that is happening to many


----------



## Lynne G

Eh, no night owl here.

But always up before the sun.

It’s already 73 out, so I think that AC has been running from the early hours. Will be a warm day, with random rain chances most of the day, with rain predicted to be falling in the later evening and throughout the overnight.

And so, a Thirsty Thursday is here. And always a tea drinking morning for me, and some rain to see today, so we are certainly thirsty this Thursday.

Have a totally terrific Thirsty Thursday.

And hope MonyK has fun in Vegas. And sending well wishes to those that need some, and a hug or two if needed as well. 

Good Morning homies.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> @schumigirl  it is time for them to start living again.  We are not pushing too hard for him to hunt down a job yet.  We want him to be able to enjoy the summer.  After summer, he is planning to get a job.  He wants to save to be able to go to  school for as an aviation mechanic.  There are only a few places here in Canada to learn that trade...so he will need to save some $$$ to do it.  Things change...but that's his plan for now.  Dh is hoping by fall, there might be a spot for him on one of their teams that have big projects starting in the fall.
> 
> DH is an EARLY morning peep too.  If I can sleep until 8:00 AM...I am a happy woman on the weekends lol.  Then be able to sit with my weekend coffee and bailey's and do a little scrolling...then get to puttering and putzing and whatever we have planned.



I do like a little Bailey`s now and again........

Best of luck to your son, such a good career to get into for him. One of Kyle`s best friends joined the RAF as ground crew and did his Engineering degree through them and now he is way up in the ranks, we`ll always need aviation that`s for sure. 






J'aime Paris said:


> Yes, the greener the better!  Our lawn looked positively ill during the month of June when we had no rain.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice you'll have family to visit!  A good catch up for sure!
> Hope your DS does well with his second shot.....these kids certainly deserve to live a normal life...
> 
> 
> 
> It seems as though inventory is still low at many places.
> Hope that is fixed sooner than later.....it's hard to support a business that is unable to stock items to purchase.
> 
> 
> Good luck with the extractions!
> Hope you'll get that vacation soon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDs pants for dental school finally came in, so we dropped everything to pick them up in Milwaukee.  Now they have to be hemmed up a bit.  Regulars are too short, and longs are too long, lol!
> 
> I decided to have them altered at a place 5 minutes from here, rather than run back into the city again.  Normally I don't mind, but we have a mind blowing amount of construction happening on our interstates currently.  Driving on those roads has turned into a NASCAR type event!
> 
> Then DD and I went with my dad for lunch.  He was in the area picking up a chair that was being repaired, and popped over to say hello.  Well, why not??  Two days in a row out to lunch....feeling a bit spoiled!
> 
> DD is supposed to be meeting friends for twilight golf around 6pm.  Not sure if that's gonna happen, as it's raining currently.  They will play in a bit of rain, but not if it's heavy or storming.
> 
> I'm off to the grocery store in a bit.  Luckily, that can be done rain or shine.



lol....the UK is nothing if it`s not green!! We have plenty of rain to keep it that way......

Sounds like a lovely day yesterday, glad you got the trousers sorted for DD, and nice time with dad too......





Charade67 said:


> Sat down to post about an hour and a half ago and fell asleep. Didn't realize I was so tired.
> 
> I have a fun new insurance problem. We have client who has a Medicaid plan. A little over a month ago she told her therapist that she got a full time job back in September, a job that came with insurance benefits. This made the work insurance her primary plan. I was able to re-file some of the claims with the correct plan, but there are 17 claims that are past the date when claims can be filed. Today I discovered that the Medicaid plan had sent some of these claims the the employer plan and the employer plan paid most of those claims, but they paid the Medicaid plan not the therapist.  There are a few more outstanding claims, and once those are paid I need to sort out who owes what. I think the therapist has been overpaid, but not sure by how much.
> Every time I think insurance issues couldn't get any worse, something new happens to make me crazy.
> 
> Yum! Those look really good.
> 
> I have only been to Ikea a couple of times. Unfortunately the closest one is over 3 hours away.
> 
> Yay! Hope he is able to spend a lot of time with his friends before summer is over. B gets her second shot on Saturday.
> 
> Best of luck to him, I hope he is able to get into the school of his choice.
> 
> Ouch! Hope everything goes well.
> 
> I think tonight is going to be a pizza and Loki night. Tomorrow we have tickets for Black Widow. We have been waiting  a long time to see it.



Hope today is better for the workload.....certainly seems frustrating and time consuming.......





Lynne G said:


> Aww, new great niece born today.  An over 8 pound kid. Niece and baby are doing good.  My niece will have the house full, with now three kids under 5. Sweet named after my mom and her sister, both whom are no longer with us.
> 
> Ended up with cheesesteaks.  Easy meal, as the steak meat only takes a few minutes to cook.  And some cheese, fried onions and sautéed red peppers, and dinner with a not too hot feeling kitchen.  One pan, thank you.
> 
> Phone has been busy with its weather news flashes, extreme weather alert to expire in 8 hours, flash flooding warning to expire in 24 hours, and a buzzing one, thunderstorms watch to expire in 12 hours. Yep, that time of year, humid sticky days with those awesome Summer thunderstorms in the evenings.
> 
> Sigh, I’m with Pumpkin, ready for the weekend. But stay thirsty, as oh well, it will be Thursday tomorrow.




Congrats on the new baby in the family. Always nice to see the family grow. 





macraven said:


> Well I made it here before midnight
> Ahem ...... and where is our night light ....
> 
> (This time I had a flash light with me)
> 
> it has been a very warm day where I am but temps have now dropped to 75.
> 
> Hope all the homies have a good night and not in the path of the awful weather that is happening to many



I was still awake at midnight last night.....could have kept you company and shone a night light.....your temps will be back up in no time.......




Lovely to hear of all the various meets being planned between everyone for September/October.....always fun to meet up with most...... 

Up early as usual, and out for a long walk as it is gorgeous today after the rain of last night. Headed down to the seafront which was so beautiful this morning and walked for over 8 miles today.....and my tootsies are complaining a little now......

But, to walk along this coastline is lovely, especially when it`s as warm as it is today. I was glad we were out so early.









Will be grilling out tonight again.....got a choice of meats with various flavours, teriyaki chicken will be in there somewhere, I do need to make up that marinade up soon and get the chicken in it. And usual mix of sides and salads......takes time, but home made is worth it. 

This afternoon might nip out and head to a garden centre to see if they have any new garden furniture.....we don`t really need any, but it`s nice to have a change. 

Lunch is shrimp and I`ll make up our cocktail sauce, different from the US cocktail sauce and will have that with salad......

And Thirsty Thursday is here........


























Happy Thursday ​


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I'm off to see what new fun awaits me at work today.


----------



## macraven

Morning homies !

hope it’s a good day for all of youse

my weather is fine now and hope it stays that way

headed to Publix  for groceries this morning


----------



## Lynne G

Pick up some chips for me Mac.  LoL 

I actually don’t like food shopping.  But will have to do some tonight, rather than after work.  See, if little one goes with, she gets what she likes.  If I take older one, we are accused of buying nothing she likes. Ah, nothing like family food forays.


----------



## macraven

Ok getting chips for lynne
Glad she did not request ice cream as that melts to fast


----------



## schumigirl

mac…….I could do with some more olives if you’re shopping……I’m down to the last few here  



Perfect Thirsty Thursday afternoon in the sun………pink gin with lemonade, ice, slice and cherries…….didn’t bother going out after all, it’s far too nice.

So some more garden and chill time


----------



## J'aime Paris

Charade67 said:


> Sat down to post about an hour and a half ago and fell asleep. Didn't realize I was so tired.
> 
> I have a fun new insurance problem. We have client who has a Medicaid plan. A little over a month ago she told her therapist that she got a full time job back in September, a job that came with insurance benefits. This made the work insurance her primary plan. I was able to re-file some of the claims with the correct plan, but there are 17 claims that are past the date when claims can be filed. Today I discovered that the Medicaid plan had sent some of these claims the the employer plan and the employer plan paid most of those claims, but they paid the Medicaid plan not the therapist.  There are a few more outstanding claims, and once those are paid I need to sort out who owes what. I think the therapist has been overpaid, but not sure by how much.
> Every time I think insurance issues couldn't get any worse, something new happens to make me crazy.
> 
> Yum! Those look really good.
> 
> I have only been to Ikea a couple of times. Unfortunately the closest one is over 3 hours away.
> 
> Yay! Hope he is able to spend a lot of time with his friends before summer is over. B gets her second shot on Saturday.
> 
> Best of luck to him, I hope he is able to get into the school of his choice.
> 
> Ouch! Hope everything goes well.
> 
> I think tonight is going to be a pizza and Loki night. Tomorrow we have tickets for Black Widow. We have been waiting  a long time to see it.


Insurance stuff makes my head hurt...

Have fun seeing Black Widow!



Lynne G said:


> Aww, new great niece born today.  An over 8 pound kid. Niece and baby are doing good.  My niece will have the house full, with now three kids under 5. Sweet named after my mom and her sister, both whom are no longer with us.
> 
> Ended up with cheesesteaks.  Easy meal, as the steak meat only takes a few minutes to cook.  And some cheese, fried onions and sautéed red peppers, and dinner with a not too hot feeling kitchen.  One pan, thank you.
> 
> Phone has been busy with its weather news flashes, extreme weather alert to expire in 8 hours, flash flooding warning to expire in 24 hours, and a buzzing one, thunderstorms watch to expire in 12 hours. Yep, that time of year, humid sticky days with those awesome Summer thunderstorms in the evenings.
> 
> Sigh, I’m with Pumpkin, ready for the weekend. But stay thirsty, as oh well, it will be Thursday tomorrow.


Congrats!!!!!!  New babies are the best gift!!




Lynne G said:


> Eh, no night owl here.
> 
> But always up before the sun.
> 
> It’s already 73 out, so I think that AC has been running from the early hours. Will be a warm day, with random rain chances most of the day, with rain predicted to be falling in the later evening and throughout the overnight.
> 
> And so, a Thirsty Thursday is here. And always a tea drinking morning for me, and some rain to see today, so we are certainly thirsty this Thursday.
> 
> Have a totally terrific Thirsty Thursday.
> 
> And hope MonyK has fun in Vegas. And sending well wishes to those that need some, and a hug or two if needed as well.
> 
> Good Morning homies.


We are at a chilly 57 right now, and no sun for warmth yet.
A hot coffee morning for me!



schumigirl said:


> I do like a little Bailey`s now and again........
> 
> Best of luck to your son, such a good career to get into for him. One of Kyle`s best friends joined the RAF as ground crew and did his Engineering degree through them and now he is way up in the ranks, we`ll always need aviation that`s for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol....the UK is nothing if it`s not green!! We have plenty of rain to keep it that way......
> 
> Sounds like a lovely day yesterday, glad you got the trousers sorted for DD, and nice time with dad too......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope today is better for the workload.....certainly seems frustrating and time consuming.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new baby in the family. Always nice to see the family grow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was still awake at midnight last night.....could have kept you company and shone a night light.....your temps will be back up in no time.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely to hear of all the various meets being planned between everyone for September/October.....always fun to meet up with most......
> 
> Up early as usual, and out for a long walk as it is gorgeous today after the rain of last night. Headed down to the seafront which was so beautiful this morning and walked for over 8 miles today.....and my tootsies are complaining a little now......
> 
> But, to walk along this coastline is lovely, especially when it`s as warm as it is today. I was glad we were out so early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be grilling out tonight again.....got a choice of meats with various flavours, teriyaki chicken will be in there somewhere, I do need to make up that marinade up soon and get the chicken in it. And usual mix of sides and salads......takes time, but home made is worth it.
> 
> This afternoon might nip out and head to a garden centre to see if they have any new garden furniture.....we don`t really need any, but it`s nice to have a change.
> 
> Lunch is shrimp and I`ll make up our cocktail sauce, different from the US cocktail sauce and will have that with salad......
> 
> And Thirsty Thursday is here........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday ​


Beautiful skies for your walk Carole!  



Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I'm off to see what new fun awaits me at work today.


Best of luck!



schumigirl said:


> mac…….I could do with some more olives if you’re shopping……I’m down to the last few here
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect Thirsty Thursday afternoon in the sun………pink gin with lemonade, ice, slice and cherries…….didn’t bother going out after all, it’s far too nice.
> 
> So some more garden and chill time
> 
> 
> View attachment 587793


I think you forgot to make a 3rd....you know my love of pink gin cocktails!  LOL!!






Mac, please grab me some Fritos scoop chips while at the store!!
I forgot to buy them while shopping yesterday.  Luckily, I pass the grocery store almost daily while out and about.


Chore day for me.  Dry cleaning to drop off, bank stop, big dog needs extra brushing, vacuum must be run due to extra shedding, make dog food, clean bathrooms, check that guest bedroom is ready for tonight.

We will leave around 4 pm today to pick up DDs friends for the Brewers game tonight.  They want to tailgate before the game.  Tailgating is almost a bigger deal than the actual game around here.  DD is bringing our corn hole game and her cups table along for the pre-game festivities.
Anyone else do tailgating before games??

Bernie Brewer is our mascot, and goes down a slide at the stadium after we score during a game!



And these are our racing sausages, that run a race during every home game.  Sometimes they have 'little' sausages run too....it's cute!!


"Chorizo", "Hot Dog", "Italian", "Polish" and "Brat".


----------



## Charade67

Mac, get chocolate.


----------



## schumigirl

Lori, I should have known…….

Now I need to go pour a third glass……..

Sounds a busy day for you and hope you have the best time tonight, sounds a lot of Fun…….although you have to explain tailgating as a fun thing to do…..here I’d report you to the traffic police for doing that……lol…….

Like the running sausages………


----------



## macraven

Added Fritos scoop chips and olives
Green or black?

and chocolate!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Added Fritos scoop chips and olives
> Green or black?



Green please, stuffed with jalapeño and garlic if you can get them……


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Green please, stuffed with jalapeño and garlic if you can get them……


Ok added more to the list...


----------



## Charade67

Slow day at work today, but the phones should be arriving this afternoon. I forgot my munch this morning and now it is pouring rain and I just heard thunder. Not sure what I will do for lunch.




Lynne G said:


> I actually don’t like food shopping.


Neither do I. If I ever come into a lot of money I am going to hire someone to do it for me. And cook my meals too.



J'aime Paris said:


> Insurance stuff makes my head hurt...


 It’s making me crazy. Guess it’s a good thing I work for mental health counselors.



J'aime Paris said:


> Anyone else do tailgating before games??


 I’ve tailgated a couple of times, but not very recently. Haven’t been to a sporting event in a while.



schumigirl said:


> although you have to explain tailgating as a fun thing to do…


 It’s basically a picnic or cookout before a sporting event. Often done in the stadium parking lot.

I should get back to work. Hoping the rain lets up soon so I can get some lunch.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope the rain lets up for you Charade, as yep, almost lunchtime.  We had done very light rain around 10 this morning, but so far, looks dry enough for my lunchtime walk.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Ok added more to the list...



Youre going to need a cart!!



Charade67 said:


> Slow day at work today, but the phones should be arriving this afternoon. I forgot my munch this morning and now it is pouring rain and I just heard thunder. Not sure what I will do for lunch.
> 
> 
> Neither do I. If I ever come into a lot of money I am going to hire someone to do it for me. And cook my meals too.
> 
> It’s making me crazy. Guess it’s a good thing I work for mental health counselors.
> 
> I’ve tailgated a couple of times, but not very recently. Haven’t been to a sporting event in a while.
> 
> It’s basically a picnic or cookout before a sporting event. Often done in the stadium parking lot.
> 
> I should get back to work. Hoping the rain lets up soon so I can get some lunch.




Thanks Charade…..never heard of that one before, does sound like fun!



Food is being prepared for tonight, few things still to make up, just fresh salad and so on. Made potato salad and sweet coleslaw and added in a jerk chicken breast to cook for Tom and I. Too spicy for the other two. 

Still gorgeous outside which is perfect to sit out and cook and enjoy a cocktail or two…….well someone had to drink Lori’s


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick mid day stop in!

Another warm/hot day in the forecast here.  It's windy one though...if a person wears a hairpiece...it might just blow off it's so windy lol.  

Most of my papers are shuffled for the day...probably a few more that will cross my desk before I head home...but for now...I'm all caught up.  I am glad today is Thursday.  Probably head out for a walk tonight after supper.   Chicken is on the menu for tonight.   Not completely sure how I'll cook it yet...probably airfryer, as it's too windy to grill tonight.  

Think I'm gong to check out what movies are playing this weekend.  I have missed going to the theatre and seeing a movie.  As much as we love watching movies at home on our comfy reclining couches, surround sound and big screen tv...there is something about going to the theatre.  Maybe we can do that Saturday night, as it's supposed to be a hot one on Saturday again.  



Lynne G said:


> Aww, new great niece born today. An over 8 pound kid. Niece and baby are doing good. My niece will have the house full, with now three kids under 5. Sweet named after my mom and her sister, both whom are no longer with us.


Awwwww...sooo sweet!!!!!  They will be a busy family...but that will make for some great stories as the kids are older,


macraven said:


> my weather is fine now and hope it stays that way


Enjoy your trip to pick up a few food items...I hope your weather stays!!!!


schumigirl said:


> Perfect Thirsty Thursday afternoon in the sun………pink gin with lemonade, ice, slice and cherries…….didn’t bother going out after all, it’s far too nice


That looks really yummy!!!!  I know your enjoying the weather you are getting.  


J'aime Paris said:


> We will leave around 4 pm today to pick up DDs friends for the Brewers game tonight. They want to tailgate before the game. Tailgating is almost a bigger deal than the actual game around here. DD is bringing our corn hole game and her cups table along for the pre-game festivities.
> Anyone else do tailgating before games??


That is not something that is done here in Canada....probably because if we did that for hockey...it would be done in - 30 - -40 temps lol  NO THANK YOU!!!!  I believe some people do it for our CFL games....which we have never went to.  But it is not nearly as big here as it is in your neck of the woods.  Have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lynne G said:


> looks dry enough for my lunchtime walk.


Enjoy your walk!!!!  I'm hoping to head out tonight for a nice walk.  I haven't been able to get out much the last couple of weeks.  I'm needing to get back into my groove again!


Well...I should run.  Maybe shuffle a few imaginary papers around.  I will be doing some shredding this afternoon and watching more Youtube videos.  
Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## Charade67

The new phones are here!


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Lori, I should have known…….
> 
> Now I need to go pour a third glass……..
> 
> Sounds a busy day for you and hope you have the best time tonight, sounds a lot of Fun…….although you have to explain tailgating as a fun thing to do…..here I’d report you to the traffic police for doing that……lol…….
> 
> Like the running sausages………


This kinda sums up tailgating....





Charade67 said:


> Slow day at work today, but the phones should be arriving this afternoon. I forgot my munch this morning and now it is pouring rain and I just heard thunder. Not sure what I will do for lunch.
> 
> 
> Neither do I. If I ever come into a lot of money I am going to hire someone to do it for me. And cook my meals too.
> 
> It’s making me crazy. Guess it’s a good thing I work for mental health counselors.
> 
> I’ve tailgated a couple of times, but not very recently. Haven’t been to a sporting event in a while.
> 
> It’s basically a picnic or cookout before a sporting event. Often done in the stadium parking lot.
> 
> I should get back to work. Hoping the rain lets up soon so I can get some lunch.


I'm the driver today, so my tailgating will be mostly eating and taking pictures of the young adults having fun!



schumigirl said:


> Youre going to need a cart!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Charade…..never heard of that one before, does sound like fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Food is being prepared for tonight, few things still to make up, just fresh salad and so on. Made potato salad and sweet coleslaw and added in a jerk chicken breast to cook for Tom and I. Too spicy for the other two.
> 
> Still gorgeous outside which is perfect to sit out and cook and enjoy a cocktail or two…….well someone had to drink Lori’s


Bottoms up!!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick mid day stop in!
> 
> Another warm/hot day in the forecast here.  It's windy one though...if a person wears a hairpiece...it might just blow off it's so windy lol.
> 
> Most of my papers are shuffled for the day...probably a few more that will cross my desk before I head home...but for now...I'm all caught up.  I am glad today is Thursday.  Probably head out for a walk tonight after supper.   Chicken is on the menu for tonight.   Not completely sure how I'll cook it yet...probably airfryer, as it's too windy to grill tonight.
> 
> Think I'm gong to check out what movies are playing this weekend.  I have missed going to the theatre and seeing a movie.  As much as we love watching movies at home on our comfy reclining couches, surround sound and big screen tv...there is something about going to the theatre.  Maybe we can do that Saturday night, as it's supposed to be a hot one on Saturday again.
> 
> 
> Awwwww...sooo sweet!!!!!  They will be a busy family...but that will make for some great stories as the kids are older,
> 
> Enjoy your trip to pick up a few food items...I hope your weather stays!!!!
> 
> That looks really yummy!!!!  I know your enjoying the weather you are getting.
> 
> That is not something that is done here in Canada....probably because if we did that for hockey...it would be done in - 30 - -40 temps lol  NO THANK YOU!!!!  I believe some people do it for our CFL games....which we have never went to.  But it is not nearly as big here as it is in your neck of the woods.  Have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Enjoy your walk!!!!  I'm hoping to head out tonight for a nice walk.  I haven't been able to get out much the last couple of weeks.  I'm needing to get back into my groove again!
> 
> 
> Well...I should run.  Maybe shuffle a few imaginary papers around.  I will be doing some shredding this afternoon and watching more Youtube videos.
> Have a great day everyone!!!!


It's primarily done for baseball and football.  Need ample stadium parking to do it.  And it can be quite cold tailgating during December football games.  I've been a few times wearing  my winter jacket, snow pants, all the cold weather gear......I was much younger then.  These days I'd watch from home when its cold, lol!

Haven't been to a movie in forever either.  Not quite sure what's playing these days.  Might need to check it out and go!





Getting coolers packed to leave!  Have a nice night everyone!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick mid day stop in!
> 
> Another warm/hot day in the forecast here.  It's windy one though...if a person wears a hairpiece...it might just blow off it's so windy lol.
> 
> Most of my papers are shuffled for the day...probably a few more that will cross my desk before I head home...but for now...I'm all caught up.  I am glad today is Thursday.  Probably head out for a walk tonight after supper.   Chicken is on the menu for tonight.   Not completely sure how I'll cook it yet...probably airfryer, as it's too windy to grill tonight.
> 
> Think I'm gong to check out what movies are playing this weekend.  I have missed going to the theatre and seeing a movie.  As much as we love watching movies at home on our comfy reclining couches, surround sound and big screen tv...there is something about going to the theatre.  Maybe we can do that Saturday night, as it's supposed to be a hot one on Saturday again.
> 
> 
> Awwwww...sooo sweet!!!!!  They will be a busy family...but that will make for some great stories as the kids are older,
> 
> Enjoy your trip to pick up a few food items...I hope your weather stays!!!!
> 
> That looks really yummy!!!!  I know your enjoying the weather you are getting.
> 
> That is not something that is done here in Canada....probably because if we did that for hockey...it would be done in - 30 - -40 temps lol  NO THANK YOU!!!!  I believe some people do it for our CFL games....which we have never went to.  But it is not nearly as big here as it is in your neck of the woods.  Have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Enjoy your walk!!!!  I'm hoping to head out tonight for a nice walk.  I haven't been able to get out much the last couple of weeks.  I'm needing to get back into my groove again!
> 
> 
> Well...I should run.  Maybe shuffle a few imaginary papers around.  I will be doing some shredding this afternoon and watching more Youtube videos.
> Have a great day everyone!!!!



lol.....I loathe the cinema....too many annoying people around that drive me nuts.....whisperers, candy eating people, wrapper rustlers, slurpers, texters, phone light people, people who relay the film story and general annoying habits all round....so Tom banned me from ever going again. Last movie I saw in the cinema was Titanic....and no one made a single sound the whole movie, thankfully. 

We do have a cinema room, huge tv, but no reclining couches.....yet....lol.....it`s on my boys plans, but not mine....

Hope you got a nice walk tonight and enjoy dinner....




Charade67 said:


> The new phones are here!
> 
> View attachment 587863



Happy new phone system.........




J'aime Paris said:


> This kinda sums up tailgating....
> View attachment 587852
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the driver today, so my tailgating will be mostly eating and taking pictures of the young adults having fun!
> 
> 
> Bottoms up!!
> 
> 
> It's primarily done for baseball and football.  Need ample stadium parking to do it.  And it can be quite cold tailgating during December football games.  I've been a few times wearing  my winter jacket, snow pants, all the cold weather gear......I was much younger then.  These days I'd watch from home when its cold, lol!
> 
> Haven't been to a movie in forever either.  Not quite sure what's playing these days.  Might need to check it out and go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting coolers packed to leave!  Have a nice night everyone!!



That`s a meme I could get on board with!!! Sounds fun......  

I don`t think there`s much to watch right now with hardly any decent movies being made.......but, hope you have a blast tonight and the kids have a great time.......



Sat on our backsides all night tonight watching tv in the back room with the biggest tv as the sun is at the back of the house in the evenings, very pretty.

Did have another pink gin and had a lovely chat with one of my goddaughter`s and decided to go up and visit them as they`ve now moved to just outside Manchester on Sunday and finally meet that beautiful baby girl she had earlier in the year......I have a stack of gifts to take with us and cannot wait now to finally see her in person. My goddaughter and her husband too of course. 

Still warm here for almost 10pm.....it`s a windows open night tonight for sure.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just watching some RixFlix and All Ears on Youtube while shredding.  It is really making me want to book a trip now lol.  I would love to take the 3 kiddos (son-in-law has always volunteered to never go into a park, so he would stay home with the grandbaby this time ) because once Gramps does a trip there and sees how awesome Orlando is....he will want to take her there.  He whips out that cc for that little girl pretty fast these days lol.  I would love to have one - just us  with grown children - vacation like this.  Especially since we could never afford it when they were younger.  

Is it 4:30 yet? lol


----------



## keishashadow

By Hi. Slipping away to


----------



## Charade67

Well, the rain let up enough for me to go get some lunch. It has completely stopped now. 

Came home to find a strange van in my driveway. Someone came by to give an estimate for painting our house. I wasn't expecting anyone today, but he told dh he had time today if we did. I'm already impressed with this guy. His quote seemed reasonable, and he came prepared with a copy of his license, proof of insurance, and a list of references. He also gave us a quote for refinishing our kitchen cabinets. We are considering a kitchen remodel somewhere down the road, so I will definitely keep him in mind.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Think I'm gong to check out what movies are playing this weekend. I have missed going to the theatre and seeing a movie. As much as we love watching movies at home on our comfy reclining couches, surround sound and big screen tv...there is something about going to the theatre. Maybe we can do that Saturday night, as it's supposed to be a hot one on Saturday again.


 I believe that there a some movies that just need to be seen in a theater. For example, Avengers Endgame just wouldn't have been the same if we had watched it at home. 



J'aime Paris said:


> This kinda sums up tailgating....


 Yep, pretty much. 

I'm just killing time until it is time to go to the movie. We bought tickets to an 8:45 show back when I thought I had to be at work at 11:00 tomorrow. Time got changed to 9:00.  We will have phone training and then one of the therapists who just left our office is treating us to lunch. I see an afternoon nap in my future.


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening!  Just a quick hello!  I always feel guilty just popping on and leaving for weeks or months at a time.  It is not intentional!  Just hard to find time to catch up and log on.

Quick recent recap...
Just came back from Orlando on Monday.  Visited Legoland for three nights and it was GREAT!  We really loved the accommodations, the breakfast and the park.  There was something for everyone!  So of course, we upgraded to season passes!  Already booked our trip for the holidays!

Chris is now 8, Lucas is 5 and going into Kindergarten in Sept., Charlie is 3 and in the process of potty training so he will be ready for nursery school in Sept., and Hope will turn 2 on the 17th.  Definitely having some mommy blues as they are getting older...so pathetic considering my youngest is not even 2 yet!

Well I wish I could stay, but I am having a yard sale this weekend to get rid of some stuff from my house, my parents' house and my sister's house and have to start organizing.

We currently have a tropical storm warning.  We are not really concerned...let's face it, it's not Superstorm Sandy, but we have to watch the tides and wind since we are so close to the shore.  Stay safe everyone!


----------



## macraven

Always thrilled when you drop in here Kfish!

I met your sister on the boards years ago and then you started posting in the sans

it’s been a long time ago as you were single back in those days

Now that you mentioned how old your babies are now, absolutely ages me....
Lol


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> By Hi. Slipping away to
> View attachment 587909



A Keisha sighting!!! 

Glad you`re having such a fabulous time.......hope M`ville was excellent, we do like it there after having a break for a couple of years........look forward to hearing all about it!! 





Charade67 said:


> Well, the rain let up enough for me to go get some lunch. It has completely stopped now.
> 
> Came home to find a strange van in my driveway. Someone came by to give an estimate for painting our house. I wasn't expecting anyone today, but he told dh he had time today if we did. I'm already impressed with this guy. His quote seemed reasonable, and he came prepared with a copy of his license, proof of insurance, and a list of references. He also gave us a quote for refinishing our kitchen cabinets. We are considering a kitchen remodel somewhere down the road, so I will definitely keep him in mind.
> 
> I believe that there a some movies that just need to be seen in a theater. For example, Avengers Endgame just wouldn't have been the same if we had watched it at home.
> 
> Yep, pretty much.
> 
> I'm just killing time until it is time to go to the movie. We bought tickets to an 8:45 show back when I thought I had to be at work at 11:00 tomorrow. Time got changed to 9:00.  We will have phone training and then one of the therapists who just left our office is treating us to lunch. I see an afternoon nap in my future.



It`s good to have someone you can rely on like that and trust to do your work. We`re very lucky in that respect, but most have been recommended by others and one guy we met once and knew instantly he was the guy. 

If you have a cinema room you can watch most movies at home....I much prefer it as I said, I have an aversion to other people in cinemas and I`m generally very much a people person........ 





KStarfish82 said:


> Evening!  Just a quick hello!  I always feel guilty just popping on and leaving for weeks or months at a time.  It is not intentional!  Just hard to find time to catch up and log on.
> 
> Quick recent recap...
> Just came back from Orlando on Monday.  Visited Legoland for three nights and it was GREAT!  We really loved the accommodations, the breakfast and the park.  There was something for everyone!  So of course, we upgraded to season passes!  Already booked our trip for the holidays!
> 
> Chris is now 8, Lucas is 5 and going into Kindergarten in Sept., Charlie is 3 and in the process of potty training so he will be ready for nursery school in Sept., and Hope will turn 2 on the 17th.  Definitely having some mommy blues as they are getting older...so pathetic considering my youngest is not even 2 yet!
> 
> Well I wish I could stay, but I am having a yard sale this weekend to get rid of some stuff from my house, my parents' house and my sister's house and have to start organizing.
> 
> We currently have a tropical storm warning.  We are not really concerned...let's face it, it's not Superstorm Sandy, but we have to watch the tides and wind since we are so close to the shore.  Stay safe everyone!



Good to see you Kfish.....and yes, you`re kids are growing up fast. 




macraven said:


> Always thrilled when you drop in here Kfish!
> 
> I met your sister on the boards years ago and then you started posting in the sans
> 
> it’s been a long time ago as you were single back in those days
> 
> Now that you mentioned how old your babies are now, absolutely ages me....
> Lol



It is shocking when you see how kids age......I know my friend`s little Granddaughter all of a sudden doesn`t seem like such a little girl and she`s only 5 now.....like Kyle she was 4 when she started school and I do think that brings them on a little faster too. 

Don`t think I ever met Kfish sister.......



Well, it was supposed to be dull this morning, but the sun has been bursting through since just after 4 this morning, so our walk will be early again before it gets too hot and sunscreen will be on. I was delighted to see a tan line where my watch is....I very rarely tan but it`s something! They were laughing in Scotland when I was showing it off as one of my brothers is almost mahogany in colour......he takes the sun so fast and could tan sitting close to a lightbulb! Brothers are all the same.....it`s the females in my family that stay mostly white and go slightly red. 

Won`t be 8 miles today, maybe 4 or 5 then want to go and get fresh produce for over the weekend, always like to avoid stores at the weekend. 

BBQ food again tonight, so will prepare fresh for that later....always a popular choice and think one of my friends is dropping in on her way home from work as her business brings her over this way today, so she will eat too I think. 

But, Friday and ready for the weekend....although, no plans for some reason, think everyone is laying low right now, will need to change that, always love a good friends get together. 

And we decided to postpone the book group till after the 19th and have a real live get together instead of Zoom! So, excited about that. Only two are wary of a large get together just yet, but I said if we can, we can sit out if that makes them more comfortable, weather permitting of course.




























Happy Friday 







​


----------



## bobbie68

everyone I am still up, we have to wait to start Liv's ear drops. She has been complaining for a few days and I know she can have ear issues from swimming.Liv needs them 3 times a day and wants one of the times in the middle of the night. Brian and I will be sleeping so we have to show Charlie how to do it tonight. I have a few minutes to check in.

On Monday I  was feeling much better from the shot.  Iam glad that it is done for now. We did have a little cookout the 4 of us and Brian and I spent some time in the pool. We realized that our screen in our lanai is not good for keeping the small gnats out so we are going to buy an insect one so I can stop having gnats in my pool. They are very annoying.  We will start making some plans after the 16th when I am fully vaccinated.

We are going to Animal Kingdom on Sunday and Monday and staying at Coronado on Sunday night. Just a little get away. I haven't seen Pandora yet so very excited too.

We prepared our lanai furniture for Elsa, as well as had our plans in place for a tornado watch. I was very glad we didn't get anything serious but felt good preparing for the worse. Up north we got tornados few and far between, I will have to get used to more watches here.

J'aimeparis You will enjoy Boston very much. I have been there many times over the years. We had only lived 2 and a half hours away. If you have anything specific you are interested in you can always PM me and I would be happy to give you suggestions. It sounds like DD was going to have a nice time tonight. I have been to a taligating party before hand, it's a fun way to get excited for the game. I hope it all went well. I understand about kids and being into something Liv has high function autism.

Lynne Congrats on your new great niece, what a wonderful time. It does sound like your niece is very busy. I have finally found a temperature setting for the a/c I think will work. I am not use to having  to keep it on all the time. However, I do love central a/c. I hope the weather is good so you can enjoy your walks.

Charade I hope Black widow was good. We love Marvel movies so will put that one on the list. I saw the trailers and it looked good. I haven't watched Loki yet but it really does interest me. Good luck on the home improvements, I understand Brian can get himself overwhelmed trying to do too much at once.

Carole Beautiful picture of the beach, looks wonderful for walks. I hope your visit  is great on Sunday, it's always exctiing to visit with the new baby. Brian enjoys gin I am going to show him the pic of your gin drink I am sure he will enjoy it, it does look very nice. We enjoy making sangria because of the fresh fruit. Jerk chicken sounds great!

Keishashadow I hope Margaritaville was good!! We enjoy it there!!

Pumpkin I hope you enjoy your visit with your brother in law and gf, it's nice to start seeing family again. I hope your son is doing well from his second shot. I agree with you Charlie really lost a lot his senior year of HS last year, he is looking forward to his make up graduation gift to a couple of night of HHN and then club level at Portofino in January for his birthday. It's nice your son is going to recharge this summer. Air fryers are awesome. We made some vegetables in them a few weeks ago, can't go wrong.

Kfish It was nice to see you check in. Glad you enjoyed legoland, we have friends that take their young sons  there and love it. I feel that way now that I have two 19 year olds. Oh I remeber yard sales, I had a few of them, but  I can't do them anymore, good luck with it. I understand I was in CT for Sandy, Gloria and a few heavy Nor'Easters. I hope if it comes in flooding is kept to a minimum, stay safe.

Rapstar Good luck with your wisdom teeth coming out! Good thoughts for a speedy recovery. Vacation is always a good thing to look forward too.

Mac Nice to see you posting! Hope all is well!

Real I hope the coffee was warm feels nice after you get soaked. Sorry outdoor plans were postponed. How sweet  Kev is watching out for the birds love to hear that.
I hope you are feeling well.

A Special hello to all the SANS family that have not posted, I hope all is well. 

I am off to bed going to try swimming and shopping in the morning before afternoon storms.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Lots of happy posts last night.  Yeah, screen viewing and early bedtime was my night.  

Yay, hope Keisha finally got her luggage, and enjoyed a good meal last night. Woot, though, I like staying at PBH. Park fun today, I hope, even with the rain.

Kfish, yay, so good to see ya post. Yeah, early morning news, said tornados sited, and here comes Elsa. But not like those nasty Nor’easters such as Sandy. But thankfully, I’m West enough, as long as the hurricane stays more out to sea, the less we get. High winds will blow and 2 to 3 inches will fall before that tropical system lets you enjoy the same tomorrow afternoon. Saying by early morning tomorrow, storm will be North of us. Sweet, having young kids. Yep, they grow up fast. My oldest will be 24 this year. And will have to say both my kids will be in their 20’s, as little one turns 20 next month. And funny, my ex SIL’s birthday is also the 17th this month. Woot! To having Legoland APs. By the time the Florida one was built, my kids had no interest in going there. We did visit the one in California twice. And while we don’t go there either, we have a Lego Discovery Center in one of our local malls. Seems great for young kids.


Pumpkin, I hope you do get to travel to the parks soon. Aww, nice family will travel with you, and yep, young or older, enough people, all will have a good time.  

Bobbie, good you are feeling better from the shots, and yay, will be easier to be around, knowing you are now fully vaccinated. Nice to have Charlie have a birthday trip in January.

Schumi, good morning. Yay BBQ, dinner and in person book group meeting. Agree, it’s nice to talk with people in person after all those video and phone call meetings.

And so, as they AC runs, as we have tropical feeling air. 72, and phone says rain to fall soon. Yeah, rainy Friday here. But a smile from me, as it’s my slightly shorter day, and a pay day. Double woot! Woot! Woot! Did I say it’s a Friday? Second yay!

Hope all have a fabulous Friday, and a wonderful weekend.

Off to get more tea.  Hey, nice and cool, and not humid inside.  Yay!  And hoping that darn rain stays away long enough that I’m dry feeling on my lunchtime walk. Well, maybe sweaty, as oh so humid when it’s not raining,


----------



## keishashadow

Hi all. Hope all are swell 

Even tho not thru gates till 8:10 am family now just with 30 min wait at B coaster

we decided to stare at bell services in person @ 10 pm last night. They caved lol had it shortly thereafter. Just another post covid shirt staffing thang





Check out the PBR boat line at 9 pm. Surprised it it move as fast as it did, yea!

only running one boat to all resorts for early park hours btw


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh those drinks and crowds.  Have fun, Keisha.  Glad you finally got your bags, and have express.  Sweet!


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie....good to see you. Hope Liv is better soon, ear pain is awful and hope you`re all doing good. 


LG.....yes, I won`t miss zoom and facetime, as handy as they are, I`m very much a people person and much prefer face to face contact. I`m sure you`ll enjoy being back in the office too.....hope you enjoyed your walk today.


Keisha.....wow another lovely picture of your mister and the little one.....I`m having fun visualising you having a stare off with bell services.....I think you`d win everytime!! Hope M`ville was good.....




We only did 5 miles this morning, I say only......but I still think it`s quite impressive from folks who didn`t move much and had a foot injury! But, weather was hot again, think I drank 3 litres of water while walking, sun was beautiful again though. 

Got home, changed and went out for light lunch with some friends, didn`t eat too much as we have food out for tonight to grill and one of my friends is over this way for business today so will stop in for some food before setting off home, look forward to seeing her too. 

Posted a couple of pictures of our trip to Scotland......I know some of you ladies have seen some of them, but a couple of different ones posted there. They`re over on what is now, the longest running pre trip report ever.......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Happy Friday Dance!!!

I have never been so happy for a Friday as I am today.  It's rare that I'm waiting for Friday to arrive...but finally it has arrived.  Only 6.5ish hours left lol.  

Didn't get out for my walk last night.  I seen a job posting, so I revamped the cover letter and also did a little adjusting on the ole resume.  So that took up most of my evening.  Persistence is key.  The HR department will keep seeing my resume and will eventually just say " we really need to just hire her already " lol.  I've had a couple of written interviews ( as they are not in-person interviewing because of covid) and for the last interview...when they sent a written request for my references...her email link didn't open...so instead of asking them to resend one that would open, she just replied with what " she thought of me and what they would ask"  .  So I'm sure that didn't help matter much.  But I know that I will land a job where I am wanting....I just have to be patient.  

Another warm/hot day here, except the smoke has now moved in.  Forrest fires are burning again...and they turn our skies a greyish color.  It's not anything new, I just hope we don't get the smoke like we did 2 years back where it was thick and caused many breathing problems for people as well as visibility for driving/flying as well.  That was a horrible year for forest fires.  We need some rain now.  



bobbie68 said:


> I am off to bed going to try swimming and shopping in the morning before afternoon storms.


It was great to see you.  Sounds like your settling into Florida life!!!!  


keishashadow said:


> Even tho not thru gates till 8:10 am family now just with 30 min wait at B coaster


Enjoy your time there!!!  It looks wonderful!!!!!!!


schumigirl said:


> Posted a couple of pictures of our trip to Scotland......I know some of you ladies have seen some of them, but a couple of different ones posted there. They`re over on what is now, the longest running pre trip report ever.......


You and me both.  We are waiting on baited breath to be able to travel again.  We can travel right now....it's just the hoops we need to jump through to travel.  We still need to provide a negative test before entering the US...and we need to get tested again before coming back into Canada.  There is no quarantine now on either side if your fully vaccinated.  I am hoping that with vaccine passport that is being talked about, we won't have to produce negative covid tests.  From what I understand, travel agents are busy again booking trips.  We are starting to see more flights being added now as well.  I hope this all continues.  

Well, I really should get to shuffling some papers around and actually look like I'm working.  

Have a great SANS family!!!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Long day today. We got home from the movie last night just before midnight. Then the insomnia hit. I think I maybe got a couple of hours sleep off and on. I had to be at work today at 9:00. We had 4 hours of phone training and I'm still  a little concerned about going live on Monday. This new system is a lot more complicated than the old one.  After training one of the therapists who just left our office took us out to lunch. I got home around 2:00 and took a 3 hour nap. 



KStarfish82 said:


> Just came back from Orlando on Monday. Visited Legoland for three nights and it was GREAT!


 Good to see you Kfish. I wanted to take B to Legoland when she was younger, but we never did.



schumigirl said:


> If you have a cinema room you can watch most movies at home....I much prefer it as I said, I have an aversion to other people in cinemas and I`m generally very much a people person..


 I don't mind watching some movies at home, but for others I like the theater experience.  I know you don't care for the Avengers movies, but when we saw Endgame it was really cool having a packed theater cheering together at certain scenes. 
I used to get stuck in front of the seat kickers. Thankfully our theaters finally joined the current century and started offering reserved seating.  Now I chose seats where there is no one behind me. 



bobbie68 said:


> everyone I am still up, we have to wait to start Liv's ear drops. She has been complaining for a few days and I know she can have ear issues from swimming.


Get well wished for Liv. Hope the issue clears up quickly. 



bobbie68 said:


> I haven't seen Pandora yet so very excited too.


 I want to go back and see it at night. When we were there in May the park closed before the sun went down.



bobbie68 said:


> Charade I hope Black widow was good. We love Marvel movies so will put that one on the list. I saw the trailers and it looked good. I haven't watched Loki yet but it really does interest me. Good luck on the home improvements, I understand Brian can get himself overwhelmed trying to do too much at once.


 We all enjoyed it. It was nice learning more about Natasha. Have you watched Falcon and the Winter Soldier? If so, the end cut scene will make more sense. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I seen a job posting, so I revamped the cover letter and also did a little adjusting on the ole resume.


Good lunch with the job search. 

I think I will have a quiet rest of the evening. Tomorrow B gets her second Covid shot and then we are going to go to Hallmark and pick up a couple of the new ornaments that are being released tomorrow.


----------



## Lynne G

Pumpkin, hope you get the job you are looking for.  Sending good thoughts your way.

Bobbie, hope Liv is feeling better. Little one gets ear aches every so often. Doctor just tells her to take pain medicine. Used to have drops, but I guess as she’s older, doctor won’t prescribe any medications for her. Only if she was running a fever for more than a few days. Thankful that she seems to have it go away after a few days, and usually does not have a fever when she’s had an ear ache. But yeah, she is miserable when she gets one.

Glad you liked the movie, Charade. We may get to the movie theaters one of these days. Older one is a Marvel fan, but I don’t think he was that interested in seeing the movie. It should be in theaters for some time, if he wants to go. I’m like if he wants to, I’ll go. Little one only goes as something to do. She is not a comics fan.

She’s ready to be done work, so I guess she was bored enough, took this picture:


Yep, she’s a zip line worker, among other jobs there.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, everyone must be busy. 


Little one and I are enjoying some First Watch breakfast. Yum.

Had District Taco for dinner last night.  Eh, it’s a one and done.  Food was not good, and overcooked.  Bone found in my chicken too, which um, no, as should have been none.   And so, we should have known, as was not busy around 7:30 on a Friday night.  But at least it was a new restaurant to our area, and we had to at least try it.  Smashburger is also almost ready to open near us.  We will  give it a try.  First watch on the other hand, we have never seen not busy.  And never had a bad meal.  

And so, have a coffee with me.


Have a super happy Saturday.  Lazy day?  All Saturdays should be.  Well, older one works today.  Oh well, if ever a day of rest, tomorrow is


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy Friday Dance!!!
> 
> I have never been so happy for a Friday as I am today.  It's rare that I'm waiting for Friday to arrive...but finally it has arrived.  Only 6.5ish hours left lol.
> 
> Didn't get out for my walk last night.  I seen a job posting, so I revamped the cover letter and also did a little adjusting on the ole resume.  So that took up most of my evening.  Persistence is key.  The HR department will keep seeing my resume and will eventually just say " we really need to just hire her already " lol.  I've had a couple of written interviews ( as they are not in-person interviewing because of covid) and for the last interview...when they sent a written request for my references...her email link didn't open...so instead of asking them to resend one that would open, she just replied with what " she thought of me and what they would ask"  .  So I'm sure that didn't help matter much.  But I know that I will land a job where I am wanting....I just have to be patient.
> 
> Another warm/hot day here, except the smoke has now moved in.  Forrest fires are burning again...and they turn our skies a greyish color.  It's not anything new, I just hope we don't get the smoke like we did 2 years back where it was thick and caused many breathing problems for people as well as visibility for driving/flying as well.  That was a horrible year for forest fires.  We need some rain now.
> 
> 
> It was great to see you.  Sounds like your settling into Florida life!!!!
> 
> Enjoy your time there!!!  It looks wonderful!!!!!!!
> 
> You and me both.  We are waiting on baited breath to be able to travel again.  We can travel right now....it's just the hoops we need to jump through to travel.  We still need to provide a negative test before entering the US...and we need to get tested again before coming back into Canada.  There is no quarantine now on either side if your fully vaccinated.  I am hoping that with vaccine passport that is being talked about, we won't have to produce negative covid tests.  From what I understand, travel agents are busy again booking trips.  We are starting to see more flights being added now as well.  I hope this all continues.
> 
> Well, I really should get to shuffling some papers around and actually look like I'm working.
> 
> Have a great SANS family!!!!!!



Good luck with the job search pumpkin......hope you find something you really want to do......and forest fires sound so scary, hope they don`t come to much.

Have a great weekend.......






Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Long day today. We got home from the movie last night just before midnight. Then the insomnia hit. I think I maybe got a couple of hours sleep off and on. I had to be at work today at 9:00. We had 4 hours of phone training and I'm still  a little concerned about going live on Monday. This new system is a lot more complicated than the old one.  After training one of the therapists who just left our office took us out to lunch. I got home around 2:00 and took a 3 hour nap.
> 
> Good to see you Kfish. I wanted to take B to Legoland when she was younger, but we never did.
> 
> I don't mind watching some movies at home, but for others I like the theater experience.  I know you don't care for the Avengers movies, but when we saw Endgame it was really cool having a packed theater cheering together at certain scenes.
> I used to get stuck in front of the seat kickers. Thankfully our theaters finally joined the current century and started offering reserved seating.  Now I chose seats where there is no one behind me.
> 
> Get well wished for Liv. Hope the issue clears up quickly.
> 
> I want to go back and see it at night. When we were there in May the park closed before the sun went down.
> 
> We all enjoyed it. It was nice learning more about Natasha. Have you watched Falcon and the Winter Soldier? If so, the end cut scene will make more sense.
> 
> 
> Good lunch with the job search.
> 
> I think I will have a quiet rest of the evening. Tomorrow B gets her second Covid shot and then we are going to go to Hallmark and pick up a couple of the new ornaments that are being released tomorrow.



I know what you mean about atmosphere, but not for me.....we just get a crowd round to watch a movie and warn them not to do anything annoying or we`ll sling them out too lol....we`re really quite sociable.....honest!

I forgot, we actually went to see the new Halloween movie when it came out.....went during the day, booked seats at the back row and there were four other people in the cinema.....worked out great!

Hope your daughter is ok today after getting her vaccination. I saw someone talk about the Hallmark ornaments.....some of them are lovely.





Went out very early this morning for a family walk with another family we`re very friendly with......we did 10 miles again......after me saying I only wanted to do about 5 this time. But Kyle and Clara kept walking ahead on the beach, she is very athletic so 10 miles is nothing to her and Kyle could walk for miles too.......we kind of just followed on. It was lovely with dogs along too.

But, beautiful morning, misty but very warm so it was fabulous.

Stopped in at our usual cafe on the beach beside the car park and had bacon sandwiches around 11am on the way back, they were very welcome. And a gallon of water.

Lunch wasn`t needed, so got on with laundry, all out on the line drying now as it`s gorgeous now. Vacuumed the carpets we have and washed all the floors, cleaned two of our bathrooms and thought that`ll do for today.

Doing spicy chicken stir fry for dinner tonight, just the two of us but I like fresh ginger through mine, so will do Tom chicken with the spicy plum/teriyaki sauce and all his choice of stuff to go in it, then do mine with pineapple and lots and lots of sliced ginger.....lush!

Just back in from another walk into the village as we needed lemons...need to let my tootsies recover now......




















Have a wonderful Saturday and weekend ​


----------



## Robo56

Good Saturday morning Sans family 








schumigirl said:


> m so happy the wedding was such a success.....of course it was going to be though as you had some wonderful plans, glad it all worked out for them. It does sound like you had the perfect day for them.



Thank you Carole it was a beautiful wedding they are the sweetest coupe. 



schumigirl said:


> Oh I told our guests they can come back anytime.....their home won`t be completely remodelled till Christmas, so anytime they need a break from the inlaws, they are most welcome.



I bet they were very spoiled and taken care of at your house. 




schumigirl said:


> Hope you have a lovely weekend Robbie..



Thank you. Hope your weekend was lovely too.




bobbie68 said:


> I hope everyone has a safe and nice weekend. We will be staying home and cookout tomorrow. I got my second shot and having a lot of problems so hope in a few days will feel better.
> I lost one of my young kitties unexpectedly the week before so been down about that.



I hope you start to feel better Bobbi. So sorry to hear you lost one of your cats.




buckeev said:


> Happy 'Merica's Birthday y'all. (Well...'cept Shumi...Sorry about the Tea... and all that.)



Hey, buckeev hope you and the family are well and plotting some vacation fun.




Charade67 said:


> Glad everything went well. Best wishes to the new couple.



Thanks Charade. Hope your mom is doing better. Sounds like you have your vacation planned out to Universal. 




Realfoodfans said:


> lovely to hear the wedding was so special. Lots of weddings here much reduced in size etc. Nice to see the eggs. Kev was beginning to clear an area for us to place a new shed and commented on the busy Robins around. He stepped away to watch and then found a nest really low down with four fledglings. He placed some extra branches around to protect them as they are quite close to flying and no work in that area now for a couple of weeks!



Thanks you. The wedding was so nice and lots of fun for all.

 We do like watching the birds from our kitchen window. I was so surprised to find the Cardinals nest in my hanging planter. 




keishashadow said:


> Oh, you just have to dance a bit at a loved ones wedding



For sure.



keishashadow said:


> Just a few pics so far...



Love pictures. What a beautiful gymnastic jump in front of the castle.




J'aime Paris said:


> Hope you had a wonderful 4th Robo!
> And cannot wait to see those wedding photos!! Glad to hear the day was filled with fun and love!!!!!!



We did have a nice 4th. Sounds like you had a nice one too.

Granddaughter will be back for her honeymoon tomorrow. Will ask before I post any pics. It was a wonderful wedding thank you. 




J'aime Paris said:


> We had a terrific weekend at the lake! The weather was gorgeous! It was a very needed recharge for DH. I could barely keep my eyes open at 9pm last night. All the activity and fresh air made me so tired. I slept better last night than in years.....felt incredible!!!



Glad to hear your lake house weekend was a blast and there’s nothing like a good nights sleep. 




schumigirl said:


> I think I`m overly paranoid with fireworks as Explosives was the industry I was in and one of my degrees is in Explosive Ordnance. Most people don`t realise the harm a small amount of explosive will do to them in the wrong hands. I don`t mind an organised display, but very rarely go to them as I don`t know the abilities of those running them. Yes, I`m the party pooper



It has been a little better around here past few days with all the fireworks. There were still a few fireworks being set off last night.  I think the fireworks are getting bigger from the sounds of it. You are right. I don’t think folks take into consideration the possible injuries that can result from handling what are essentially dangerous explosives.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am so glad it was a wonderful wedding!!! It sounds like it was amazing! That picture idea sounds like it will be a wonderful reminder of their special day! Things like that are alwasy treasured.



Thank you Pumpkin it was a special day. The way it was set up everyone who took pictures on their phone were able to download them to the printer and then hang them with the tiny plastic clips to the special picture stands. I hope the photographer got a picture of them. Some people took some very nice photos.




Lynne G said:


> And ooh, so glad I booked HRH next month when I did. Last time I looked, the AP rate was 150 dollars a night higher. Guess many of us took that decent AP rate when I saw it weeks ago. And even my SF rate for Fall has gone higher too. Pays to book early, cancel and book again if see a better rate.



Yep, grabbing those AP rates early was a good plan. I haven’t  seen anything like it in years on the fluctuating prices at the Resorts for sure.
I fear us regulars might be dealing with wall to wall people this year for HHN.

Everyone wants to travel and have a good time. Can’t blame them. 




J'aime Paris said:


> The kababs turned out great! I was fairly proud of my grilling skills...
> DH said we need to have these again soon!



Looks yummy.




Lynne G said:


> Aww, new great niece born today. An over 8 pound kid. Niece and baby are doing good. My niece will have the house full, with now three kids under 5. Sweet named after my mom and her sister, both whom are no longer with us.



Congratulations Lynne to the new addition to the family. Babies are a blessing. 



KStarfish82 said:


> Evening! Just a quick hello! I always feel guilty just popping on and leaving for weeks or months at a time. It is not intentional! Just hard to find time to catch up and log on.



Nice to see you kstar. Sounds like all your littles are getting bigger and thriving. Good to hear from you.




keishashadow said:


> Check out the PBR boat line at 9 pm. Surprised it it move as fast as it did, yea!



Wow.....that looks busy. The happy honeymooners are actually at Portofino now too. 




Lynne G said:


> And so, have a coffee with me.



I’am having my morning coffee too Lynne. 

Mac hope things are looking up for you.


Well it’s Saturday morning and a bit gloomy out today. We had a rockin thunderstorm roll through about 2 this morning. It brought lots of rain and lightening. We needed the rain.

Vacation with grandson is 6 days away. He is excited for his vacation and so am I. I have made a few reservations at his favorite restaurants. Did not want to chance not getting in if it’s going to be busy. 

Going to go and walk the Mall today as it’s to wet to do anything outside. Then maybe catchup with some paperwork in the office. 


Have a great Saturday everyone.


----------



## Robo56

Morning Carole 

Looks like you were writing your post about the same time I was.



schumigirl said:


> Went out very early this morning for a family walk with another family we`re very friendly with......we did 10 miles again......after me saying I only wanted to do about 5 this time. But Kyle and Clara kept walking ahead on the beach, she is very athletic so 10 miles is nothing to her and Kyle could walk for miles too.......we kind of just followed on. It was lovely with dogs along too.



Sounds like a lovely start to the day. A walk on the beach with family and friends.


----------



## Lynne G

Enjoy your walk and hope you enjoyed your coffee Robo.  Yeah, with no HHN last year, and many now vaccinated, Fall will be busy.  And even though not a fan of crowds, it is good as that means more open.  And yep, we made food reservations for next month.  Lunch and any breakfast, we can try on the fly.  Dinner, we at least want one meal in a sit down restaurant.  And by dinner time, usually is the time to relax with a meal, rather than mid day.  Good thing is, I assume we may be able to shift places or times, or we may just cancel if we don’t feel like eating there. Even nicer, we will have a car.  Will stop at the px or Target on our way in.  As easy to buy snacks and drinks for our room, rather than packing it.  

And so, full bellies, with iced coffee bought for older one. He will eat our doggie bag leftovers from our breakfast.

Schumi, quite the walk you did. Nice to get out when the weather is good.

Bright sunrise, that now is cloudy. Not as humid, so that’s a good thing. A perfect day, as 76 out now, with the high 82 degrees. Ah, a nice, no rain day.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I’m at the Kroger pharmacy right now. B just got her second shot and we are waiting the suggested 15 minutes before leaving.




Lynne G said:


> Had District Taco for dinner last night. Eh, it’s a one and done.


 Sorry to hear it was a disappointment. I like trying new restaurants, but hate it when they don’t live up to expectations. 



schumigirl said:


> Hope your daughter is ok today after getting her vaccination. I saw someone talk about the Hallmark ornaments.....some of them are lovely.


 So far, so good. I am specifically interested in the new Captain America ornament. There will be a new Doctor Who - 4th Doctor ornament this year, but it won’t be released until October. 



Robo56 said:


> Vacation with grandson is 6 days away. He is excited for his vacation and so am I. I have made a few reservations at his favorite restaurants. Did not want to chance not getting in if it’s going to be busy.


 Have a great trip. You are wise to make reservations. I have already made some for my October trip.

A few more minutes then time should be up. Next is the Hallmark store.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, shot for B.  Hope she is okay, Charade.  And nice to be shopping too.  Yeah, it’s not fun when a meal out is a miss.  But that’s okay in  the grand scheme, as we know now which we’ll be back for, and which we will give a pass to. We are fond of Mexican type food, but several of those type of restaurants are a no from us, so DT is just the latest.  We tend to go back to one, as their style is one we enjoy most of the time.  And Taco Bell too sometimes, though you can say that TB is sorta Mexican inspired.  But we do enjoy their food once in awhile.

And so, full enough from breakfast, lunch will just be noshing. Maybe a sweet in there too. Cool enough inside, time for tea. Had enough coffee at breakfast, that is enough for the day. Off to make some tea, and see what sweet we have. Did pick up some the other day, so will have to see who got into what.

Later homies.  Hope you are enjoying this perfect and peaceful weekend so far.


----------



## Charade67

New ornament


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good news on the vaccination for B Charade. Hope she stays well.

Our Robins have fledged Robo so just some sparrows still here.

Congratulations on the new baby in your family Lynne.  Sounds like she will have her hands full.

Our new baby has terrible colic.  He’s 6 weeks today so they are hoping as he grows it will improve.  We have been going over to walk their dog when DS is at work and today all walked to the new cake shop opened by the young chef.  It is about a mile from their new home and just two little tables outside and we enjoyed iced coffees (fruit tea for me) and cakes.  X slept all the way there and back.  I enjoyed pushing the pram and such a lovely sunny day.

Tomorrow I’m going over to see my Mum’s dear friend and near neighbours as sadly her husband passed away suddenly at home on Thursday.  Her son and I went right through school together and he also lives over our way in a nearby village.  He rang me to ask for advice as of course we’ve been through this four times in the last few years.  Did you have parental friends that you called Auntie and Uncle?   Lovely gentle lady she will be lost without him.

Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Morning Carole
> 
> Looks like you were writing your post about the same time I was.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a lovely start to the day. A walk on the beach with family and friends.



lol....we were weren`t we! 

Yes, it was lovely....and hope you have a wonderful day too, and hope the hooneymooners had a wonderful trip too.......





Lynne G said:


> Enjoy your walk and hope you enjoyed your coffee Robo.  Yeah, with no HHN last year, and many now vaccinated, Fall will be busy.  And even though not a fan of crowds, it is good as that means more open.  And yep, we made food reservations for next month.  Lunch and any breakfast, we can try on the fly.  Dinner, we at least want one meal in a sit down restaurant.  And by dinner time, usually is the time to relax with a meal, rather than mid day.  Good thing is, I assume we may be able to shift places or times, or we may just cancel if we don’t feel like eating there. Even nicer, we will have a car.  Will stop at the px or Target on our way in.  As easy to buy snacks and drinks for our room, rather than packing it.
> 
> And so, full bellies, with iced coffee bought for older one. He will eat our doggie bag leftovers from our breakfast.
> 
> Schumi, quite the walk you did. Nice to get out when the weather is good.
> 
> Bright sunrise, that now is cloudy. Not as humid, so that’s a good thing. A perfect day, as 76 out now, with the high 82 degrees. Ah, a nice, no rain day.



Yes, we have to make the most of the weather while we can...it was gorgeous. 

Hope you have a lovely day too and hope you get to see the new baby soon, always a joy to have them around.




Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. I’m at the Kroger pharmacy right now. B just got her second shot and we are waiting the suggested 15 minutes before leaving.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear it was a disappointment. I like trying new restaurants, but hate it when they don’t live up to expectations.
> 
> So far, so good. I am specifically interested in the new Captain America ornament. There will be a new Doctor Who - 4th Doctor ornament this year, but it won’t be released until October.
> 
> Have a great trip. You are wise to make reservations. I have already made some for my October trip.
> 
> A few more minutes then time should be up. Next is the Hallmark store.



Nice ornament.......and again, hope your daughter does ok today. Hope your mum did ok after yesterday.....




13 miles is our new record for walking in one day over here.......so, tootsies were soaked in a salt for a while and think they`re back to normal now.......will head back out in the morning for another walk as the weather is to be very nice again.......

Enjoyed our stir fry tonight, spicy!! 

Now trying to decide what to watch tonight......we were invited to a BBQ at a friends house, but decided to stay home.....tv is appealing tonight......

Hope Keisha has a safe journey home........


----------



## Charade67

Looks like we are staying in for the rest of the night. We are under a severe thunderstorm warning.

I tried calling my mom this afternoon, but nobody answered. Hopefully she will call back sometime tonight.

The wind is really picking up. Hope the storm isn't too bad.


----------



## Lynne G

Stay safe Charade.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Looks like we are staying in for the rest of the night. We are under a severe thunderstorm warning.
> 
> I tried calling my mom this afternoon, but nobody answered. Hopefully she will call back sometime tonight.
> 
> The wind is really picking up. Hope the storm isn't too bad.



Hope your storm wasn`t too bad Charade.......and hope you hear from your mum today. 



Quick stop by this morning....sun is blistering and has been for a couple of hours, and we`re heading out a walk early again.......must be crazy to do it again today, but want to get out before it gets too hot as there is no shade at all along the promenade and beach areas. We won`t be walking on the sand today but will follow a path along the main part of the beaches. 

It`ll be lovely hopefully. 

Planning to grill out tonight again for dinner.....we have steaks and maple syrup and peppered pork kebabs to cook and maybe the odd something else. Will make the sides later today, might grill out for lunch too, will rumble through and see what we have.

Ad one of our ladies sons has a birthday today....... to Keisha`s first born baby boy........hope he has a lovely birthday and enjoys the party........
























And 






​Janet.......you have a busy day ahead.......hope it`s marvellous and can`t wait to hear about the trip you had.......

















Have a wonderful Sunday 


​


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you are having a wonderful Sunday too Schumi.  And hope you enjoyed your walk, with the heat you are having.  We’re almost hot, as the humidity and temperatures are going to climb into the 90’s this week, heat wave feel like temps in the three digits.

But today, will be warm, 86 the high, with increasing humidity, some sun, but cloudy, with rain chances to be in the late evening and in the overnight.

And, as a Sunday, it’s our get the trash out and ready for week day routine. Older one gets to dog watch this week. Think he’s looking forward to it.

Thus, a very happy birthday to Keisha’s DS. And safe travels home today too.

Charade, hope the storms did no damage, and you hear from your mom today.

Ah, still morning for me, and glad it is a lazy one for me. Sister said to give her a call today, so I can see us stopping by her place sometime today. Other than that, some grocery shopping, and seeing if any returns are needed. So, sounds like a great Sunday for me. And yes, it already included tea. Ahhh. Quiet house, remote and eh kind of shows. Sweet.

Serene Sunday homies.  And yay, a birthday  and traveling one, a one for a having had a nice walk in the heat, and hoping one that will have Charade having a talk with mom and nicer, drier weather.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Did have another pink gin and had a lovely chat with one of my goddaughter`s and decided to go up and visit them as they`ve now moved to just outside Manchester on Sunday and finally meet that beautiful baby girl she had earlier in the year......I have a stack of gifts to take with us and cannot wait now to finally see her in person. My goddaughter and her husband too of course.


Hope you had some sweet baby snuggles!!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Just watching some RixFlix and All Ears on Youtube while shredding.  It is really making me want to book a trip now lol.  I would love to take the 3 kiddos (son-in-law has always volunteered to never go into a park, so he would stay home with the grandbaby this time ) because once Gramps does a trip there and sees how awesome Orlando is....he will want to take her there.  He whips out that cc for that little girl pretty fast these days lol.  I would love to have one - just us  with grown children - vacation like this.  Especially since we could never afford it when they were younger.
> 
> Is it 4:30 yet? lol


Hope you are able to take that trip!  I like watching RixFlix too!



keishashadow said:


> By Hi. Slipping away to
> View attachment 587909


YES!!!!



KStarfish82 said:


> Evening!  Just a quick hello!  I always feel guilty just popping on and leaving for weeks or months at a time.  It is not intentional!  Just hard to find time to catch up and log on.
> 
> Quick recent recap...
> Just came back from Orlando on Monday.  Visited Legoland for three nights and it was GREAT!  We really loved the accommodations, the breakfast and the park.  There was something for everyone!  So of course, we upgraded to season passes!  Already booked our trip for the holidays!
> 
> Chris is now 8, Lucas is 5 and going into Kindergarten in Sept., Charlie is 3 and in the process of potty training so he will be ready for nursery school in Sept., and Hope will turn 2 on the 17th.  Definitely having some mommy blues as they are getting older...so pathetic considering my youngest is not even 2 yet!
> 
> Well I wish I could stay, but I am having a yard sale this weekend to get rid of some stuff from my house, my parents' house and my sister's house and have to start organizing.
> 
> We currently have a tropical storm warning.  We are not really concerned...let's face it, it's not Superstorm Sandy, but we have to watch the tides and wind since we are so close to the shore.  Stay safe everyone!


Sounds like a great trip!  Do they decorate the park for the holidays?



schumigirl said:


> And we decided to postpone the book group till after the 19th and have a real live get together instead of Zoom! So, excited about that. Only two are wary of a large get together just yet, but I said if we can, we can sit out if that makes them more comfortable, weather permitting of course.
> 
> 
> Happy Friday ​


Awesome you'll be able to have your book group in person!!



bobbie68 said:


> J'aimeparis You will enjoy Boston very much. I have been there many times over the years. We had only lived 2 and a half hours away. If you have anything specific you are interested in you can always PM me and I would be happy to give you suggestions. It sounds like DD was going to have a nice time tonight. I have been to a taligating party before hand, it's a fun way to get excited for the game. I hope it all went well. I understand about kids and being into something Liv has high function autism.


Thank you for your offer....I may PM you soon!



keishashadow said:


> Hi all. Hope all are swell
> 
> Even tho not thru gates till 8:10 am family now just with 30 min wait at B coaster
> 
> we decided to stare at bell services in person @ 10 pm last night. They caved lol had it shortly thereafter. Just another post covid shirt staffing thang
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 587989
> 
> Check out the PBR boat line at 9 pm. Surprised it it move as fast as it did, yea!
> 
> only running one boat to all resorts for early park hours btw
> View attachment 587991
> View attachment 587990


Granddaughters smile is brighter than that drink!!!
Hope the VC ride was awesome!!



schumigirl said:


> Posted a couple of pictures of our trip to Scotland......I know some of you ladies have seen some of them, but a couple of different ones posted there. They`re over on what is now, the longest running pre trip report ever.......


Oh Carole......you'll get back one day....hopefully soon!!!!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy Friday Dance!!!
> 
> Didn't get out for my walk last night.  I seen a job posting, so I revamped the cover letter and also did a little adjusting on the ole resume.  So that took up most of my evening.  Persistence is key.  The HR department will keep seeing my resume and will eventually just say " we really need to just hire her already " lol.  I've had a couple of written interviews ( as they are not in-person interviewing because of covid) and for the last interview...when they sent a written request for my references...her email link didn't open...so instead of asking them to resend one that would open, she just replied with what " she thought of me and what they would ask"  .  So I'm sure that didn't help matter much.  But I know that I will land a job where I am wanting....I just have to be patient.


All good luck vibes!  You'll get the right job for you!



Charade67 said:


> We all enjoyed it. It was nice learning more about Natasha. Have you watched Falcon and the Winter Soldier? If so, the end cut scene will make more sense.
> 
> I think I will have a quiet rest of the evening. Tomorrow B gets her second Covid shot and then we are going to go to Hallmark and pick up a couple of the new ornaments that are being released tomorrow.


Nice to hear the movie was good!  Good luck to B with her shot !!



Lynne G said:


> Ack, everyone must be busy.
> 
> 
> Little one and I are enjoying some First Watch breakfast. Yum.
> 
> Had District Taco for dinner last night.  Eh, it’s a one and done.  Food was not good, and overcooked.  Bone found in my chicken too, which um, no, as should have been none.   And so, we should have known, as was not busy around 7:30 on a Friday night.  But at least it was a new restaurant to our area, and we had to at least try it.  Smashburger is also almost ready to open near us.  We will  give it a try.  First watch on the other hand, we have never seen not busy.  And never had a bad meal.
> 
> And so, have a coffee with me.
> View attachment 588190
> 
> Have a super happy Saturday.  Lazy day?  All Saturdays should be.  Well, older one works today.  Oh well, if ever a day of rest, tomorrow is


Sorry to hear your taco dinner was a bust!  

Coffee for me too right now!



schumigirl said:


> Went out very early this morning for a family walk with another family we`re very friendly with......we did 10 miles again......after me saying I only wanted to do about 5 this time. But Kyle and Clara kept walking ahead on the beach, she is very athletic so 10 miles is nothing to her and Kyle could walk for miles too.......we kind of just followed on. It was lovely with dogs along too.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday and weekend ​


10 miles!  You are all rockstars!



Robo56 said:


> Good Saturday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 588193
> 
> View attachment 588194
> 
> Vacation with grandson is 6 days away. He is excited for his vacation and so am I. I have made a few reservations at his favorite restaurants. Did not want to chance not getting in if it’s going to be busy.
> 
> Have a great Saturday everyone.


How exciting!!  You're sure to have a wonderful time with your grandson!!



Charade67 said:


> New ornament
> 
> View attachment 588236


Nice!



Realfoodfans said:


> Our new baby has terrible colic.  He’s 6 weeks today so they are hoping as he grows it will improve.  We have been going over to walk their dog when DS is at work and today all walked to the new cake shop opened by the young chef.  It is about a mile from their new home and just two little tables outside and we enjoyed iced coffees (fruit tea for me) and cakes.  X slept all the way there and back.  I enjoyed pushing the pram and such a lovely sunny day.
> 
> Tomorrow I’m going over to see my Mum’s dear friend and near neighbours as sadly her husband passed away suddenly at home on Thursday.  Her son and I went right through school together and he also lives over our way in a nearby village.  He rang me to ask for advice as of course we’ve been through this four times in the last few years.  Did you have parental friends that you called Auntie and Uncle?   Lovely gentle lady she will be lost without him.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the weekend.


Hope the little one gets over his colic quickly!

Very sorry to hear about your family friend.....



schumigirl said:


> Quick stop by this morning....sun is blistering and has been for a couple of hours, and we`re heading out a walk early again.......must be crazy to do it again today, but want to get out before it gets too hot as there is no shade at all along the promenade and beach areas. We won`t be walking on the sand today but will follow a path along the main part of the beaches.
> 
> Planning to grill out tonight again for dinner.....we have steaks and maple syrup and peppered pork kebabs to cook and maybe the odd something else. Will make the sides later today, might grill out for lunch too, will rumble through and see what we have.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday ​


Enjoy all the gorgeous weather you're having!!!




Lynne G said:


> Ah, still morning for me, and glad it is a lazy one for me. Sister said to give her a call today, so I can see us stopping by her place sometime today. Other than that, some grocery shopping, and seeing if any returns are needed. So, sounds like a great Sunday for me. And yes, it already included tea. Ahhh. Quiet house, remote and eh kind of shows. Sweet.
> 
> Serene Sunday homies.  And yay, a birthday  and traveling one, a one for a having had a nice walk in the heat, and hoping one that will have Charade having a talk with mom and nicer, drier weather.


Enjoy the day with your sister!






Some of the group tailgating at the game!          DD and me



Bratchos...nachos with crumbled brats!      The sausage run....I missed their front sides, lol!




The game was a lot of fun, and the Brewers won!!!!
(The Bucks lost that night, so that stunk....)



We had a grad party yesterday.  It was great seeing so many people we haven't seen in so long!! 
Many hours of laughter!!


Today is looking to be a lazy day....to windy for boating, so we will not head to the lake.
Think I'll take the dogs to a park or trails for a long walk.

Have a wonderful Sunday!!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Hope you are having a wonderful Sunday too Schumi.  And hope you enjoyed your walk, with the heat you are having.  We’re almost hot, as the humidity and temperatures are going to climb into the 90’s this week, heat wave feel like temps in the three digits.
> 
> But today, will be warm, 86 the high, with increasing humidity, some sun, but cloudy, with rain chances to be in the late evening and in the overnight.
> 
> And, as a Sunday, it’s our get the trash out and ready for week day routine. Older one gets to dog watch this week. Think he’s looking forward to it.
> 
> Thus, a very happy birthday to Keisha’s DS. And safe travels home today too.
> 
> Charade, hope the storms did no damage, and you hear from your mom today.
> 
> Ah, still morning for me, and glad it is a lazy one for me. Sister said to give her a call today, so I can see us stopping by her place sometime today. Other than that, some grocery shopping, and seeing if any returns are needed. So, sounds like a great Sunday for me. And yes, it already included tea. Ahhh. Quiet house, remote and eh kind of shows. Sweet.
> 
> Serene Sunday homies.  And yay, a birthday  and traveling one, a one for a having had a nice walk in the heat, and hoping one that will have Charade having a talk with mom and nicer, drier weather.



Did have a wonderful day, just not as planned.......it happens sometimes. 

Glad you have had a lovely day with good weather......





J'aime Paris said:


> Hope you had some sweet baby snuggles!!
> 
> 
> Hope you are able to take that trip!  I like watching RixFlix too!
> 
> 
> YES!!!!
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great trip!  Do they decorate the park for the holidays?
> 
> 
> Awesome you'll be able to have your book group in person!!
> 
> 
> Thank you for your offer....I may PM you soon!
> 
> 
> Granddaughters smile is brighter than that drink!!!
> Hope the VC ride was awesome!!
> 
> 
> Oh Carole......you'll get back one day....hopefully soon!!!!
> 
> 
> All good luck vibes!  You'll get the right job for you!
> 
> 
> Nice to hear the movie was good!  Good luck to B with her shot !!
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear your taco dinner was a bust!
> 
> Coffee for me too right now!
> 
> 
> 10 miles!  You are all rockstars!
> 
> 
> How exciting!!  You're sure to have a wonderful time with your grandson!!
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> Hope the little one gets over his colic quickly!
> 
> Very sorry to hear about your family friend.....
> 
> 
> Enjoy all the gorgeous weather you're having!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the day with your sister!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the group tailgating at the game!          DD and me
> View attachment 588396View attachment 588397
> 
> 
> Bratchos...nachos with crumbled brats!      The sausage run....I missed their front sides, lol!
> 
> View attachment 588398View attachment 588399
> 
> 
> The game was a lot of fun, and the Brewers won!!!!
> (The Bucks lost that night, so that stunk....)
> 
> 
> 
> We had a grad party yesterday.  It was great seeing so many people we haven't seen in so long!!
> Many hours of laughter!!
> 
> 
> Today is looking to be a lazy day....to windy for boating, so we will not head to the lake.
> Think I'll take the dogs to a park or trails for a long walk.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday!!



Change of plan for visiting Goddaughter......baby wasn`t too well last night, not covid related in any way thankfully, so we said we`d put it off till she was better....cannot wait to snuggle that little one!! 

I think I might be the only person on the planet to not watch any vloggers or influencers in any way......am I missing something?? 

Party looked a lot of fun Lori.......and some lovely pictures, the one of you and DD is lovely, but you`re both so photogenic anyway......sounds like a nice day ahead walking the dogs.......  





Yes, our plans changed last night, so we made plans with the same friends for another walk, and boy are my feet annoyed with me tonight.........8 miles and it was so much fun. Weather was gorgeous, I think I`m catching the sun a little too......

Then went back to spend the day with the same friends.......they have horses they train, so we enjoyed watching them most of the day. I`m a little wary of horses, but they are so tame and gentle, managed to feed them some little treats too. 

Had some lovely food too, so no cooking for us tonight as we had bbq food and snacks throughout the day.......cooled down a little now which is pleasant. 

Plan a Harry Potter movie night tonight......through in the large screen room and the surround sound with that system is just too loud as I`m always saying turn it down........party pooper again! 

Just called my Goddaughter and she said little one is slightly better, least her temperature is down now. Will reaarange that visit first chance we get.

Hope your Sunday is a good one..........


----------



## Lynne G

Pool time!  It was wonderful, though had to have heater going on to warm it up a bit.  Lovely weather so far.


----------



## macraven

It has been a very long day for me....
My sister from another mother has been patiently helping me today to get back in the disboards.

After my last post early afternoon today (1:00 ish), I got disconnected from the Dis today

Felt like a fish swimming up stream
Lol

Will spend catching up on what I have missed

Hope all the homies are doing fine!


----------



## macraven

Lori, we spent a lot of time at that park when that Brewers were in town 

I always enjoyed the race they did at the park
My money was on the sausage ...


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It has been a very long day for me....
> My sister from another mother has been patiently helping me today to get back in the disboards.
> 
> After my last post early afternoon today (1:00 ish), I got disconnected from the Dis today
> 
> Felt like a fish swimming up stream
> Lol
> 
> Will spend catching up on what I have missed
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing fine!



Glad to see you back on board......anytime........





macraven said:


> Lori, we spent a lot of time at that park when that Brewers were in town
> 
> I always enjoyed the race they did at the park
> My money was on the sausage ...



lol.....if the tag fairy was still around your last line there would have been a tag for sure.......





My goodness, my tootsies ache this morning! Slept like a baby last night and it helped it was a bit cooler. Not sure if we`ll be walking this morning, but due to weather nothing else. Looks like it`s supposed to rain, but dry so far. 

Another week ahead of hopefully some nicer weather too. 

Haven`t given much of a thought to this week, no real plans except to walk when we can and hopefully meet some friends for lunch at some point and try to get back into a normal routine again. 

Blueberry muffins and fruit for breakfast today, as far as I`ve thought so far. 
























Happy Monday........​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Schumi.  Guess with that long walk yesterday, feet would be a bit sore this morning.  We too may see rain.  Glad you are getting back to a more routine week.  Muffin for breakfast sounds good. We picked up bagels yesterday, so that toasted with cream cheese was mine. With tea, of course.  Hope with your chance of rainy, had some tea this morning as I am doing. 


Weather advisory of extreme stormy weather issued for the next 24 hours. Stormy we will be by the afternoon. But we are very warm, as 90 the high, and a sticky feeling 76 degrees already. Eh, a Summer day in July it is. And a back to routine one it is, and after any weekend, yeah, that Monday feeling day. Sigh.

Was a nice dip in the pool yesterday, sister doing well. Kitchen now fully stocked. Since it was just little one and I last night, pasta dinner was had. It was good tasting, and only a small amount left over. If DH does not get into it for lunch, I’ll probably have it for lunch. Don’t mind leftovers of pasta.

And so, glad to see Mac back on the Dis.

A Marvelous Monday for you, is a wish for all the homies.


----------



## macraven

Schumi 
When I tried to post this morning....
Had to reregister again to be on the Dis

Would had been here earlier .....

This time did not take me hours to be here.
My lucky day I guess 

Thanx Lynne, it’s good to be back here!


----------



## Lynne G

So weird Mac.  Though glad you had no problem after reregistering today.  Ugh.  Did you ask Pete about your issues?  Hope you are doing well, and staying cool, with I bet your hot day.  

Trash truck must be late, so added more trash. Yay!

Eh, today feels more like Moaning Myrtle kinda day.


----------



## schumigirl

LG.....yes, it was more the rain that stopped us this morning from walking......but enjoying a day at home with rain lashing down outside is always nice somehow.....I think with sore feet once you start walking again, they feel ok. 

Enjoy your day, temps sound ok for summer......



mac....not again!!! At least you got logged in this time, eventually!   





Popped out for some fresh produce this morning, and as rain was headed our way, came straight home and got some housework done, but boy is it humid......every window open and now there is a little cool coming through, but it is bouncing down outside with rain. 

Enjoying being home when weather is so bad. 

Doing a spicy chicken Pad Thai style dinner tonight, got some very thin noodles and It`ll be very spicy as I`m making my own sauce.

And since weather is so dreadful, some baking I think.....I have some recipes for some more complicated baking I don`t normally do, so may give it a go. I did make a croquembouche once.....wasn`t the best, but seen worse I suppose, and it was all eaten. 

Must move........


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> So weird Mac.  Though glad you had no problem after reregistering today.  Ugh.  Did you ask Pete about your issues?  Hope you are doing well, and staying cool, with I bet your hot day.
> 
> Trash truck must be late, so added more trash. Yay!
> 
> Eh, today feels more like Moaning Myrtle kinda day.


I have never asked Pete anything about how to do something on his company website 
I’m just another peon mod and have no connection to the owner and his employees


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, but at least you figured out how to get back online Mac.  I’m glad they offered this DIs, as I got to meet you and others that I consider friends.

Ooh. trash trucks and some sun.  Yeah, and AC has gone on and off all morning.  Weather lady posted should feel like temps this afternoon should be 100 degrees or a bit higher.  Ugh, the humidity of it all.  LoL


----------



## schumigirl

Didn`t get baking started.......writing emails while being distracted watching Queen in Rio on the screen doesn`t leave me time to bake something complicated.......so popped some shortbread and muffins in, that`ll do for today. 









​

Rain still on, but so warm which is lovely........I do like the little cooling breeze that`s appeared now...I have the bi-fold doors in the kitchen wide open, they are the full length of most of the room, so plenty of air getting in, but no rain. 

Shortbread is almost ready.......smells gorgeous.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Did have a wonderful day, just not as planned.......it happens sometimes.
> 
> Glad you have had a lovely day with good weather......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change of plan for visiting Goddaughter......baby wasn`t too well last night, not covid related in any way thankfully, so we said we`d put it off till she was better....cannot wait to snuggle that little one!!
> 
> I think I might be the only person on the planet to not watch any vloggers or influencers in any way......am I missing something??
> 
> Party looked a lot of fun Lori.......and some lovely pictures, the one of you and DD is lovely, but you`re both so photogenic anyway......sounds like a nice day ahead walking the dogs.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, our plans changed last night, so we made plans with the same friends for another walk, and boy are my feet annoyed with me tonight.........8 miles and it was so much fun. Weather was gorgeous, I think I`m catching the sun a little too......
> 
> Then went back to spend the day with the same friends.......they have horses they train, so we enjoyed watching them most of the day. I`m a little wary of horses, but they are so tame and gentle, managed to feed them some little treats too.
> 
> Had some lovely food too, so no cooking for us tonight as we had bbq food and snacks throughout the day.......cooled down a little now which is pleasant.
> 
> Plan a Harry Potter movie night tonight......through in the large screen room and the surround sound with that system is just too loud as I`m always saying turn it down........party pooper again!
> 
> Just called my Goddaughter and she said little one is slightly better, least her temperature is down now. Will reaarange that visit first chance we get.
> 
> Hope your Sunday is a good one..........


Sounds like you had a busy and fun day!

Glad the little one is improving!



macraven said:


> It has been a very long day for me....
> My sister from another mother has been patiently helping me today to get back in the disboards.
> 
> After my last post early afternoon today (1:00 ish), I got disconnected from the Dis today
> 
> Felt like a fish swimming up stream
> Lol
> 
> Will spend catching up on what I have missed
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing fine!


Tech problems are the worst!  
I've called the person at DHs work to help me out.  He's an A+ guy and is always willing to help...



schumigirl said:


> Glad to see you back on board......anytime........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.....if the tag fairy was still around your last line there would have been a tag for sure.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness, my tootsies ache this morning! Slept like a baby last night and it helped it was a bit cooler. Not sure if we`ll be walking this morning, but due to weather nothing else. Looks like it`s supposed to rain, but dry so far.
> 
> Another week ahead of hopefully some nicer weather too.
> 
> Haven`t given much of a thought to this week, no real plans except to walk when we can and hopefully meet some friends for lunch at some point and try to get back into a normal routine again.
> 
> Blueberry muffins and fruit for breakfast today, as far as I`ve thought so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday........​


Love your last meme!  I'm in, lol!!



Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Schumi.  Guess with that long walk yesterday, feet would be a bit sore this morning.  We too may see rain.  Glad you are getting back to a more routine week.  Muffin for breakfast sounds good. We picked up bagels yesterday, so that toasted with cream cheese was mine. With tea, of course.  Hope with your chance of rainy, had some tea this morning as I am doing.
> 
> 
> Weather advisory of extreme stormy weather issued for the next 24 hours. Stormy we will be by the afternoon. But we are very warm, as 90 the high, and a sticky feeling 76 degrees already. Eh, a Summer day in July it is. And a back to routine one it is, and after any weekend, yeah, that Monday feeling day. Sigh.
> 
> Was a nice dip in the pool yesterday, sister doing well. Kitchen now fully stocked. Since it was just little one and I last night, pasta dinner was had. It was good tasting, and only a small amount left over. If DH does not get into it for lunch, I’ll probably have it for lunch. Don’t mind leftovers of pasta.
> 
> And so, glad to see Mac back on the Dis.
> 
> A Marvelous Monday for you, is a wish for all the homies.


Another fun Sunday....pool days are great!!




schumigirl said:


> LG.....yes, it was more the rain that stopped us this morning from walking......but enjoying a day at home with rain lashing down outside is always nice somehow.....I think with sore feet once you start walking again, they feel ok.
> 
> Enjoy your day, temps sound ok for summer......
> 
> 
> 
> mac....not again!!! At least you got logged in this time, eventually!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popped out for some fresh produce this morning, and as rain was headed our way, came straight home and got some housework done, but boy is it humid......every window open and now there is a little cool coming through, but it is bouncing down outside with rain.
> 
> Enjoying being home when weather is so bad.
> 
> Doing a spicy chicken Pad Thai style dinner tonight, got some very thin noodles and It`ll be very spicy as I`m making my own sauce.
> 
> And since weather is so dreadful, some baking I think.....I have some recipes for some more complicated baking I don`t normally do, so may give it a go. I did make a croquembouche once.....wasn`t the best, but seen worse I suppose, and it was all eaten.
> 
> Must move........


I love chicken pad thai!    (Mild for this wimp though)





Ended up taking the dogs on the trails through the woods yesterday.  Even DH joined me, which was nice!  You would have thought the dogs spent the day at Disneyland, they were so thrilled, lol!!  It was a great outing, and we only passed one other person the whole time.



Then, I decided to do some baking.  I made breath biscuits for the dogs, using fresh mint and parsley.  DH pointed out that I rarely bake for the humans....hahah!!
Kinda hard to tell, but they are shaped like toothbrushes.  I'm weird like that!



And lastly, I made chicken tacos for supper.  No photo of those, but they were tasty!  All in all, a nice relaxing Sunday...


Today my parents are coming down.  We are headed to a mall, and then the casino!  My parents are spending the night.  DD and I will come back home, since she has a dentist appointment tomorrow morning.  
Hoping to win a few bucks.....or at least not lose too many?!?


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, I’ll be over for some warm from oven shortbread, Schumi.  Nice you found a show to watch.  

Yeah, with our heat, even with rain maybe later today, not feeling like using my oven any time soon. But maybe. Little one bought ingredients to make chocolate chip cookies, so when she gets home, I can see her making them. At least even if the kitchen gets way too warm, warm cookies, freshly baked?Yum!  

Yay, Paris posted pictures of some lake area fun and funny looking dog treats. I’m sure the dogs don’t care.    Nice you are having a good time, and oh well, back for dentist appointment tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Sounds like you had a busy and fun day!
> 
> Glad the little one is improving!
> 
> 
> Tech problems are the worst!
> I've called the person at DHs work to help me out.  He's an A+ guy and is always willing to help...
> 
> 
> Love your last meme!  I'm in, lol!!
> 
> 
> Another fun Sunday....pool days are great!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love chicken pad thai!    (Mild for this wimp though)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up taking the dogs on the trails through the woods yesterday.  Even DH joined me, which was nice!  You would have thought the dogs spent the day at Disneyland, they were so thrilled, lol!!  It was a great outing, and we only passed one other person the whole time.
> View attachment 588724
> 
> 
> Then, I decided to do some baking.  I made breath biscuits for the dogs, using fresh mint and parsley.  DH pointed out that I rarely bake for the humans....hahah!!
> Kinda hard to tell, but they are shaped like toothbrushes.  I'm weird like that!
> 
> View attachment 588726
> 
> And lastly, I made chicken tacos for supper.  No photo of those, but they were tasty!  All in all, a nice relaxing Sunday...
> 
> 
> Today my parents are coming down.  We are headed to a mall, and then the casino!  My parents are spending the night.  DD and I will come back home, since she has a dentist appointment tomorrow morning.
> Hoping to win a few bucks.....or at least not lose too many?!?



Yep, you`re always counted in!!! 

lol....I was thinking of you when I was typing how spicy it was going to be.....I don`t think you`d like it very much....

Looks a lovely place to walk Lori.....we love our woodland walks as we see very few people too, it feels like you`re the only people around at times. 

Baking for dogs is a new one on me.....although I can imagine they`ll love them.....I did laugh at your DH pointing out you don`t often bake for him......lol.....Tom`s glad we don`t have dogs or he`d be down the pecking order for sure......lol...

Have a great couple of days with your parents, and doesn`t matter if you win or lose at the casino......it`s having fun that matters!! Haven`t been to one for years, we did go to one in Long Island, but it wasn`t like a real casino, it had too many machines and not real gambling.....but it was fun anyway.


----------



## RAPstar

tee hee page 666


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Didn`t get baking started.......writing emails while being distracted watching Queen in Rio on the screen doesn`t leave me time to bake something complicated.......so popped some shortbread and muffins in, that`ll do for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Rain still on, but so warm which is lovely........I do like the little cooling breeze that`s appeared now...I have the bi-fold doors in the kitchen wide open, they are the full length of most of the room, so plenty of air getting in, but no rain.
> 
> Shortbread is almost ready.......smells gorgeous.



I adore Queen !!
All his music I listen to over and over


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> tee hee page 666


And I bet you were waiting for this special moment!


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> And I bet you were waiting for this special moment!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh the storms were are having.  Driving, and turned on street before turning onto our street.  Wow!  A lightning struck right near us, at car dealer next to us. Both little one and my arm hair stood up.  Man that was close.  Blue flash blinded us for a minute.  Phone buzzed with lightning warnings.  Yeah, we won’t go out again until later.  Wicked.  

Picked up fries, so chicken tenders and fries via air fryer. Steamed broccoli in the microwave, and easy dinner for us. And AC is still running. Even with the stormy air, still oh so muggy out.  

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## asuburbanman

We are heading to UO for the next two days. Weather looked great and now it shows thunderstorms throughout both days. Not thrilled.


----------



## macraven

Hope you catch a break and no rain!

well..... a light shower but other than that, sunshine and lollipops for you

and a big welcome to the Darkside here

now that you posted we expect you to come back
and bring us some chocolate......


----------



## Lynne G

Welcome Asub, and yeah, time of year rain some time during the day may happen.  But most of the time, weather is nice after the rain.  Pack an umbrella or rain coats, and enjoy the parks.  As long as no thunder, water rides would be fun in the rain, or plan to eat inside or indoor rides when rain predicted.  Pack things to do, if stuck in room when raining, and you don’t want to leave.  Pack shoes that can get wet.  Soaking sneakers are not fun.  I wear flip flops or other sandals that are perfect when wet.  

And, apparently, where I live, we have thunderstorms warnings every day this week, and we did have one tonight. And with feel like temps 100 degrees or a degree or two more, you are almost glad to have the rain.

But once the storm cell passes by, usually quiet after that. Even the sun will come out, like nothing happened.

One summer trip, we had the water park to ourselves one evening, just after it was all clear after rain delay. And we sat in the rain waiting for the all clear, as was warm and we already had our bathing suits on.

Oh, and have a great time.  It’s a great time of year to travel, as hot and all is now open.


----------



## schumigirl

asuburbanman said:


> We are heading to UO for the next two days. Weather looked great and now it shows thunderstorms throughout both days. Not thrilled.




Hope you have a wonderful time on your trip burbman....and welcome to the Dark Side.......we do like cookies.......

Please come back and tell us how it all went.....





macraven said:


> Hope you catch a break and no rain!
> 
> well..... a light shower but other than that, sunshine and lollipops for you
> 
> and a big welcome to the Darkside here
> 
> now that you posted we expect you to come back
> and bring us some chocolate......



Us non chocolate eating folks need potato chips too......spicy ones I think 





Was reading this morning Mayor Demmings is now recommending masks are worn while you are inside in Orange County.....not a mandate just a recommendation as numbers of cases are rising again, mainly among the unvaccinated though. 

Few cases here of double vaxxed people catching covid again/first time. Worrying though. 

Rain finally stopped here around 2am this morning. It`s dry but very dull so will be out walking again this morning. We did miss walking yesterday. We meet some of the same people every day and one older pair were teasing us about England winning the Euros.....well they didn`t win and were royally beaten, so I imagine they`ll be expecting some teasing back. Thing is we couldn`t care less about football.....completely bored by it all and makes no odds to us at all who wins what.....but we`ll play along and have a banter with them. 

Breakfast is the home made muffins I baked yesterday and some fruit, we have some beautiful melons right now and Scottish strawberries. Very sweet. 

Dinner is fish of some kind, will do a baked version and will make a lemon butter sauce to go with it. Might get some chunky cod loin or wait and see what they have on offer this morning fresh when we get down there. 

Excited to book a wine tasting evening going ahead soon.....it`s been a while since anything like that was happening.......we were lucky as there were only around 6 places left. 

























Have a wonderful Tuesday whatever you`re doing ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, yeah, saw that recommended masking announcement last night, Schumi.  Talk of a booster shot, but so far, no agreement as to needing it now.  And yeah, there are reports of vaccinated folks still getting infected.  But it seems not the norm, so I am hoping as more are vaccinated, the lesser risk to all. It still seems most store workers we have seen, still wear masks, even if most of the public shopping there are not masked. Seems still also required to wear if using public transportation. So masking is not going away any time soon, and I guess, in some ways, I can see why that mayor made the announcement.  But yay, for reserving that wine tasting evening. Sounds like a lovely way to spend a night out.  And hope your walk was nice, as hope rain held off.  

And so, another of that rinse and repeat kinda Summer day. A foggy 73 out already, with that hazy hot and humid afternoon, and a heat advisory issued. Yeah, and with all that moisture in the air making it a sweaty, bad hair day, we also have that chance of rain too. Wicked weather yesterday caused a 100 year flood in our area. Luckily, we had more lightning than rain. Two very short downpours is all we got. At least enough to clear the bird poop off my car.

And so, with the AC running, as do a screen, it’s my back to routine day.  With a request for a grocery stop later today, as seems a want is not in our pantry.  Guess we did not remember everything with that weekend largely filling up pantry shopping.

But lastly, a big WOOT!  Taco Tuesday is here.  Yay.  That day of the week Mac and other homies will be enjoying a Taco Bell dinner.  Taco times homies.  Embrace it. Or at least eat a taco or two.  

Tea refill time. Bagel breakfast. Yay, one still left, and a day old bagel is fine toasted and smeared with cream cheese. Ah, goes well with cups of tea.

So have that terrific Taco Tuesday homies. And hope it includes some beverages with those tacos. With this muggy day, staying cool and hydrated is the way to go. And yeah, keep that umbrella handy. 


   Good Morning.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Ooh the storms were are having.  Driving, and turned on street before turning onto our street.  Wow!  A lightning struck right near us, at car dealer next to us. Both little one and my arm hair stood up.  Man that was close.  Blue flash blinded us for a minute.  Phone buzzed with lightning warnings.  Yeah, we won’t go out again until later.  Wicked.
> 
> Picked up fries, so chicken tenders and fries via air fryer. Steamed broccoli in the microwave, and easy dinner for us. And AC is still running. Even with the stormy air, still oh so muggy out.
> 
> Stay safe everyone.


Wow!  That sounded quite scary....glad you and DD are ok!




schumigirl said:


> Hope you have a wonderful time on your trip burbman....and welcome to the Dark Side.......we do like cookies.......
> 
> Please come back and tell us how it all went.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Us non chocolate eating folks need potato chips too......spicy ones I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was reading this morning Mayor Demmings is now recommending masks are worn while you are inside in Orange County.....not a mandate just a recommendation as numbers of cases are rising again, mainly among the unvaccinated though.
> 
> Few cases here of double vaxxed people catching covid again/first time. Worrying though.
> 
> Rain finally stopped here around 2am this morning. It`s dry but very dull so will be out walking again this morning. We did miss walking yesterday. We meet some of the same people every day and one older pair were teasing us about England winning the Euros.....well they didn`t win and were royally beaten, so I imagine they`ll be expecting some teasing back. Thing is we couldn`t care less about football.....completely bored by it all and makes no odds to us at all who wins what.....but we`ll play along and have a banter with them.
> 
> Breakfast is the home made muffins I baked yesterday and some fruit, we have some beautiful melons right now and Scottish strawberries. Very sweet.
> 
> Dinner is fish of some kind, will do a baked version and will make a lemon butter sauce to go with it. Might get some chunky cod loin or wait and see what they have on offer this morning fresh when we get down there.
> 
> Excited to book a wine tasting evening going ahead soon.....it`s been a while since anything like that was happening.......we were lucky as there were only around 6 places left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday whatever you`re doing ​


I think covid will always be around sadly....now scientists have the challenge of figuring out how we can continue with living our lives, while dealing with this virus.  Not an easy job I'm sure...



Lynne G said:


> Ah, yeah, saw that recommended masking announcement last night, Schumi.  Talk of a booster shot, but so far, no agreement as to needing it now.  And yeah, there are reports of vaccinated folks still getting infected.  But it seems not the norm, so I am hoping as more are vaccinated, the lesser risk to all. It still seems most store workers we have seen, still wear masks, even if most of the public shopping there are not masked. Seems still also required to wear if using public transportation. So masking is not going away any time soon, and I guess, in some ways, I can see why that mayor made the announcement.  But yay, for reserving that wine tasting evening. Sounds like a lovely way to spend a night out.  And hope your walk was nice, as hope rain held off.
> 
> And so, another of that rinse and repeat kinda Summer day. A foggy 73 out already, with that hazy hot and humid afternoon, and a heat advisory issued. Yeah, and with all that moisture in the air making it a sweaty, bad hair day, we also have that chance of rain too. Wicked weather yesterday caused a 100 year flood in our area. Luckily, we had more lightning than rain. Two very short downpours is all we got. At least enough to clear the bird poop off my car.
> 
> And so, with the AC running, as do a screen, it’s my back to routine day.  With a request for a grocery stop later today, as seems a want is not in our pantry.  Guess we did not remember everything with that weekend largely filling up pantry shopping.
> 
> But lastly, a big WOOT!  Taco Tuesday is here.  Yay.  That day of the week Mac and other homies will be enjoying a Taco Bell dinner.  Taco times homies.  Embrace it. Or at least eat a taco or two.
> 
> Tea refill time. Bagel breakfast. Yay, one still left, and a day old bagel is fine toasted and smeared with cream cheese. Ah, goes well with cups of tea.
> 
> So have that terrific Taco Tuesday homies. And hope it includes some beverages with those tacos. With this muggy day, staying cool and hydrated is the way to go. And yeah, keep that umbrella handy.
> 
> 
> Good Morning. ☀


It is warming up around here again.....a rain shower yesterday brought the humidity back too.









Hello Asub!!!  Hope that trip to UO goes well



A great day yesterday!  We picked up a friend of DDs to tag along as well, the more the merrier!
We did a bit of retail therapy before heading to lunch.  We went to a place none of us had been before.  Their specialty was empanadas, which I've never had previously.  OMG so good!!!!!!

I had the Argentine beef, the Spanish ham and queso, and the carnitas with salsa verde.  I added a side of jicama salad, and a coconut mojito to drink.   Best lunch I've had in years!!!!!!!

The casino was a good time too.  DDs friend won $60, and I won $153.  DD lost $50...
We left after a few hours, and my parents stayed, as they had a room for the night.
Here is where is gets really, really good!

My dad texts me this photo later in the evening

He got 7s with a 100x payout on a $5 machine, with betting $10 per spin.
He won $25,000!!!!!!!!!!!
What an awesome day!!!

I'm so happy for him, and wish we'd still been there to see it in person.  Either way, what excitement!!


----------



## schumigirl

CONGRATS  to your dad Lori......what a win!!!! That must have made all your days. Its so much fun at a casino.......love Spanish Ham.....one of my favourites after Parma Ham.......we have a Greek family in our village, they invited a few of us once and we had some Greek Ham.....not nice at all, too fatty.....but glad you had so much fun......



Just back in from our 2nd walk......it is hot, but cool and breezy which is weird. 

Another 3 miles clocked up after our 5 miles this morning........bought some lovely cod down on the front staright from the boats....cannot get fresher than that. Will roast it off simply with some little ingredients and lemon butter sauce with some roasted veg. Nice and tasty. 

Need a cool down now.....

And sending all good wishes to those that are a little poorly........ Get well soon.......


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Woot!  Those casino wins, Paris. Dad the big winner.  Glad you enjoyed a good lunch too.  Yeah, hair is tied up, humid as all outside.  Getting ready for my lunchtime walk.  

Yay, Schumi had 2 walks.  And bought fresh fish for dinner.  Nice.  Not for me though. LoL


----------



## macraven

The fish or the walking?


----------



## schumigirl

Friends that come to our home are all fish eaters thankfully.....glad I`m not feeding you as we eat a lot of fish. Enjoy your walk. 



It`s a completely different day here now......this morning was dull and overcast with a strong breeze.....now, it`s still and boiling hot with bright blue skies.....

Laundry all dry and will iron tonight. 

Time to cook that fish....won`t take long.  Early dinner tonight as everyone is starving......


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> The fish or the walking?



Ooh the fish.  Don’t mind the walking, as just came back.  Only thing I have to say, is it’s a good thing my puffy hair is tied back.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, evening tea for me.  Steak on the grill, as we were not the winners of the spotty thunderstorms in the area. Local news showed flooding damages and rescues from high water not that far North of us.  Scary, as they got 6 to 10 inches of rain in less than an hour yesterday.  We got so little, nothing to measure yesterday.  Tomorrow, another rinse and repeat.  High humidity and 90 degrees is the high.  Partly cloudy skies to be seen.  As such, I bet that camel will be doing any activity early in the morning.  

Have a most calm night, and a deep good night’s sleep.


----------



## J'aime Paris




----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> View attachment 589275



Nice night light! Weirdly I`m seeing ice cream too   



Litte shout out to Charade as she has been missing from posting last few days.......hope all is well with you.





Last very dull morning before we have a run of some lovely weather every day for at least a week to 10 days.....we get very excited about a run of good weather like that in the UK. 

Will be sunscreen on every day while walking after that as there is practically no shade the whole walk along any of the beaches. There is some shade in the woodland walks, but we prefer the shore walks. 

Doing honey and balsamic chicken tonight, my little herb garden has been growing wonderfully so can use a lot of my own herbs now in cooking. And I think some ice cream is needed, so will buy some double cream and make a batch up for later. Breakfast will be muffins I baked and fruit again, such a nice breakfast. 

Hot water with lemon for now........



























Have a terrific Wednesday​


----------



## Lynne G

Happy hump day homies.  Yay, a Wednesday is here.  Seems camel is doing his yoga early this morning.  Good thing.  Never went below a low 70’s temp in the overnight.  Steamy and an over 90 degrees high day.  A Summer HHH day. No, not a spooky one. Yeah, you know, the weather that makes you sweat the moment you step outside and get that it’s hot out feeling, see a hazy horizon, and have puffy hair with all that humidity in the air.  Oh and with that roll of the dice, don’t be a rain looser and have that rain downpouring, lightning showing, loud thunder, thunderstorms that will randomly make their appearance later today. Yep, our Summer day blueprint.  And one predicted the rest of this week.  Heat Advisory week.  Sigh.  But I’m happy the Summer temps are here.  

And so, as a Wednesday, give a woot. Means two days later, why hello Friday.  And since I’m done with long weeks, highly thinking of making my Friday a lazy one.  Woot!

Good Morning Schumi.  Yep, good to wear suntan lotion even when it’s overcast.  Nice to hear a stretch of good weather predicted.  Hope you had a perfect cup of tea this morning.  Off to make tea for me.

A most Wonderful Wednesday homies.


----------



## Charade67

Hi everyone. Quick 
Been busy with work, home improvements, and other life stuff. I think we’ve chosen our house painter. Today someone is coming by to give an estimate on the floor.

Hope everyone is doing well. I will try to be back later.


----------



## Lynne G

Welcome to be a house owner, Charade.  Hope all is well, and freshly painted house and new floors.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> CONGRATS  to your dad Lori......what a win!!!! That must have made all your days. Its so much fun at a casino.......love Spanish Ham.....one of my favourites after Parma Ham.......we have a Greek family in our village, they invited a few of us once and we had some Greek Ham.....not nice at all, too fatty.....but glad you had so much fun......
> 
> 
> 
> Just back in from our 2nd walk......it is hot, but cool and breezy which is weird.
> 
> Another 3 miles clocked up after our 5 miles this morning........bought some lovely cod down on the front staright from the boats....cannot get fresher than that. Will roast it off simply with some little ingredients and lemon butter sauce with some roasted veg. Nice and tasty.
> 
> Need a cool down now.....
> 
> And sending all good wishes to those that are a little poorly........ Get well soon.......


Yes, the excitement was high!  

Cod sounds like a nice choice!



Lynne G said:


> Yay!  Woot!  Those casino wins, Paris. Dad the big winner.  Glad you enjoyed a good lunch too.  Yeah, hair is tied up, humid as all outside.  Getting ready for my lunchtime walk.
> 
> Yay, Schumi had 2 walks.  And bought fresh fish for dinner.  Nice.  Not for me though. LoL


I'm so happy for him!  
DD says he needs to buy a new set of golf clubs, lol!  His are so old!



schumigirl said:


> Nice night light! Weirdly I`m seeing ice cream too
> 
> 
> 
> Litte shout out to Charade as she has been missing from posting last few days.......hope all is well with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last very dull morning before we have a run of some lovely weather every day for at least a week to 10 days.....we get very excited about a run of good weather like that in the UK.
> 
> Will be sunscreen on every day while walking after that as there is practically no shade the whole walk along any of the beaches. There is some shade in the woodland walks, but we prefer the shore walks.
> 
> Doing honey and balsamic chicken tonight, my little herb garden has been growing wonderfully so can use a lot of my own herbs now in cooking. And I think some ice cream is needed, so will buy some double cream and make a batch up for later. Breakfast will be muffins I baked and fruit again, such a nice breakfast.
> 
> Hot water with lemon for now........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a terrific Wednesday​


Yes, now I see ice cream, lol!!

Glad you have such a nice stretch of weather!

Sloppy Joe's was requested for tonight.  Need to think of a couple sides to go along.
Tomorrow night is chicken for us.  



Charade67 said:


> Hi everyone. Quick
> Been busy with work, home improvements, and other life stuff. I think we’ve chosen our house painter. Today someone is coming by to give an estimate on the floor.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. I will try to be back later.


Glad you found a painter, and hopefully you'll get the floor person soon.  It will all be worth it when finished!!







75 and gorgeous outside currently, with a high of 83.  The only bummer is a 50 percent chance of storms this afternoon.  But hey, 50 percent is won't storm....right??


My friend from Alabama texted me a picture of a sweet 6 month old puppy.  She's trying to find her a home.  Puppies melt my heart, and it's sad anybody could just leave this beautiful girl at the roadside.  We already have 3 pets, so we cannot handle a 4th.  Anyone able to give a good home?





Nails for DD and me today.  After, we will pick up her altered pants.  The seamstress texted last night to say they are finished.  Maybe 9 holes of golf if the storms hold off....


Enjoy your Wednesday, whatever the weather may bring!!


----------



## schumigirl

Cute puppy Lori……..I’m sure it’ll be snapped up……there’s a special place in hell for folks who could do that to a puppy. 

Sounds like a lovely day you have planned ahead…….I’m glad you’re getting to spend as much time with DD before she moves…….

Enjoy golf if weather holds out…….yes, are forecasts ever accurate?



Sitting in garden enjoying the sunshine, it is beautiful, and much warmer than the forecast predicted….definitely shorts and tees now. It was so sulk and dank this morning walking, but would be too hot now……..

Non alcoholic strawberry lemonade has been made up in the blender……Jimmy Buffet would be so disappointed!


----------



## Charade67

J'aime Paris said:


> My friend from Alabama texted me a picture of a sweet 6 month old puppy. She's trying to find her a home. Puppies melt my heart, and it's sad anybody could just leave this beautiful girl at the roadside.


 Aww…what a cutie. I hope she finds a home soon 



schumigirl said:


> there’s a special place in hell for folks who could do that to a puppy.


 I agree.

Super bored at work today. Thankfully I have less than an hour left.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick stop in!!!

Been busy working, and trying to do some planning for dh's birthday.  Secured a little venue and now just organizing some other things for ideas I have.  Guess we will see how this all pans out.  Anxiously waiting for the 21 to hear about travel restrictions and the boarder opening.  Not that we would drive anyways...flying has always been open...but have to do lots of testing on both sides of the boarder.  So we will see what announcements they make.  

Enjoying out warm weather.  Rain is finally in the forecast here for the weekend.  As much as I hate to see rain happen on a weekend, we desperately need it.  It's as " dry as a popcorn fart" here.  So it might be a weekend in the house.  I know I will find something to keep myself busy.  

Well...I should get this package out...as well as my passport.  It was needing to be renewed...so I am sending out and crossing my fingers it doesn't take too long to process.  

Have a great day Hommie!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, like that saying for dry conditions, Pumpkin.  Yay, for arranging DH’s birthday celebration.  I hope the borders do open soon.  So many like to travel by driving back and forth across the borders.  

Charade, hope your last work hour went fast. I did not sleep well last night, so took a short nap as soon as I signed off, and then little one came home to wake me up.

Even though little one gets lunch included with her work day, she rarely likes what they serve. Ends up with a salad most of the time. As such, she is usually starving when she gets home. I had ordered Chinese right before she came home. So she dropped her back pack, and off we were to pick up dinner. Was tasty, and definitely have some leftover, so will be fine to zap for lunch tomorrow. Or snack on later, as was an early dinner.

Think we are, so far, not a rain looser, so glad to see a sunny sundown. Still a long day of bright. Sun still does not set until 3 more hours.

Well, hope Pumpkin’s area is thirsty enough, they get some rain.  For the rest of the homies, many of us are happy forecast does not include rain.  For those going to have a dry day, get ready to be thirsty.  Ah yes, after this wonderful Wednesday, Thirsty Thursday is tomorrow.  Stay thirsty my friends.  And have a quite lovely evening.


----------



## Charade67

A light for tonight. It’s completely made of ice.


----------



## macraven

It’s beautiful!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin.....good luck with the border announcement.....I think you should fare better than us when it comes to a good result....fingers crossed for you! And nice to hear your plans are starting to fall into place with the party arrangements. 





Sun is shining albeit with a little cloud this morning, but as the day goes on, it`ll just get nicer and nicer....and next 3 days has to be very hot...for us of course, so I think we`ll make sure we have plenty of fresh produce in, and spend the time in the garden a lot. Will walk early enough before it gets too hot, but may miss out the weekend. 

We`re already starting to see those sensor lights outside come on just a little earlier at night now......by mid August we`ll see a real change in the light as the nights finally get longer with some darkness.

Started watching a new show last night, but the American trying to do an English accent was dreadful, so couldn`t watch it longer than 10 minutes. So, watched a show about Marilyn Monroe that I`d never seen before, always interesting, and what a beautiful woman she was.

Food will all grilled outside next few days apart from take out on Saturday night, but have to take advantage of this glorious weather. Have a grocery delivery coming at lunchtime today and will go out for fresh produce after our walk this morning, should do us till Sunday. 

Time to quench that thirst.....no one wants to be thirsty!! 






























Have a wonderful Thursday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Hope your walk was nice Schumi.  I hear ya on some hot days coming.  

Here, our Thursday is another heat advisory issued day. Hazy and hot was the descriptions from the weather lady this morning. Yeah, and humid was the other. While most of the day will be more overcast, a most glorious looking sunshine start an hour ago. So enjoy seeing that bright and light early morning this first hour of daylight. And once again not leaving the 70’s degrees in the overnight. A most pleasant time of the day, it’s 73 out right now. Eh, but no early morning walk for me. But I will have suntan lotion on when I walk at lunchtime. Even if the clouds are around, at that time, will be around 90 degrees. Ah yes, and a water bottle will be in my hand too. Thirsty I will be with our hazy, hot and humid mid July Thirty Thursday.

So homies, with lights not needed now, thanks to Summer for many of us, have a drink or more, as it’s a Thirsty Thursday.  And have a totally terrific Thursday, and a good morning.  

.


----------



## schumigirl

Don`t be thirsty LG....make sure you drink that water at lunchtime on your walk......



Walk was lovely, but a little breezy....planning to pop back out after lunch as I want to go looking for some new kitchen knives as well as fresh produce for next few days. I do have some places I prefer to shop in for veg and salad, farm stores or markets when they are on are so much better than grocery store produce over here. 

I did love Publix in Florida for quality items.......

Almost lunchtime, still waiting on the groceries, should be within the next hour then we can head out once we`ve been fed. 

Tummy is rumbling now....ate breakfast so early......


----------



## msshaner

CL w/ ocean view for sure!


----------



## macraven

msshaner said:


> CL w/ ocean view for sure!


Welcome home


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Mss, nice room picked out. 

Still oh so sunny.  Nope, won’t be thirsty Schumi.  Enjoying my tea this morning, and put water bottle in the refrigerator to be just the right cold to take when I go for my walk.  Yay for food delivery.  Yep, we go to Publix when on vacation.  It’s not a grocery store found near me.  I also go to the Target or Walmart as both are close to the resorts too. Ack, I also had an early breakfast.  Lunchtime is hours away for me.  Luckily, Schumi should have eaten her lunch, as afternoon for her.


----------



## macraven

msshaner said:


> CL w/ ocean view for sure!



patsfan12 also a brand new poster and came here
to tag your first post with us


----------



## msshaner

I thought it was a goofy thread with a lot of inside jokes...I didn't read it all tho. Is it only for long time DIS members?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> patsfan12 also a brand new poster and came here
> to tag your first post with us



I must be missing the joke as to why the laughing icon for previous post??



Anyway, what a carry on to buy knives. 

First, we had to go get someone to show us the type we wanted, they weren`t on display. The ones that were on display were all locked off.....fair enough I understand that with thefts and under age purchases.

Someone when we had chosen the knives we wanted, the staff member made a comment of who needs that many knives and they were a ridiculous price to pay for knives.....I think the glare showed my disapproval.......then, escorted us to the pay point and left the knives behind the desk while we lined up to pay......then they let us go. 

I replace my knives regularly and often use this place, but not anymore. Will wait till we get the survey and explain. 

Meanwhile, it`s glorious outside, all my laundry is dry and time for a coffee I think.


----------



## Patsfan12

Sorry, my mistake.  I was scanning posts on different forums and don't even know what I did to post the icon.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Cute puppy Lori……..I’m sure it’ll be snapped up……there’s a special place in hell for folks who could do that to a puppy.
> 
> Sounds like a lovely day you have planned ahead…….I’m glad you’re getting to spend as much time with DD before she moves…….
> 
> Enjoy golf if weather holds out…….yes, are forecasts ever accurate?
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting in garden enjoying the sunshine, it is beautiful, and much warmer than the forecast predicted….definitely shorts and tees now. It was so sulk and dank this morning walking, but would be too hot now……..
> 
> Non alcoholic strawberry lemonade has been made up in the blender……Jimmy Buffet would be so disappointed!


Rain came earlier than expected, no golf.  Another day!  North of us got over 7 inches of rain.  DH says we should probably make a trip to the lake house today.  Want to check if the basement is dry.



Charade67 said:


> Aww…what a cutie. I hope she finds a home soon
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Super bored at work today. Thankfully I have less than an hour left.


I hope so too!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick stop in!!!
> 
> Been busy working, and trying to do some planning for dh's birthday.  Secured a little venue and now just organizing some other things for ideas I have.  Guess we will see how this all pans out.  Anxiously waiting for the 21 to hear about travel restrictions and the boarder opening.  Not that we would drive anyways...flying has always been open...but have to do lots of testing on both sides of the boarder.  So we will see what announcements they make.
> 
> Enjoying out warm weather.  Rain is finally in the forecast here for the weekend.  As much as I hate to see rain happen on a weekend, we desperately need it.  It's as " dry as a popcorn fart" here.  So it might be a weekend in the house.  I know I will find something to keep myself busy.
> 
> Well...I should get this package out...as well as my passport.  It was needing to be renewed...so I am sending out and crossing my fingers it doesn't take too long to process.
> 
> Have a great day Hommie!!!!!


Fingers crossed for you, pumpkin!!  



Lynne G said:


> Hehe, like that saying for dry conditions, Pumpkin.  Yay, for arranging DH’s birthday celebration.  I hope the borders do open soon.  So many like to travel by driving back and forth across the borders.
> 
> Charade, hope your last work hour went fast. I did not sleep well last night, so took a short nap as soon as I signed off, and then little one came home to wake me up.
> 
> Even though little one gets lunch included with her work day, she rarely likes what they serve. Ends up with a salad most of the time. As such, she is usually starving when she gets home. I had ordered Chinese right before she came home. So she dropped her back pack, and off we were to pick up dinner. Was tasty, and definitely have some leftover, so will be fine to zap for lunch tomorrow. Or snack on later, as was an early dinner.
> 
> Think we are, so far, not a rain looser, so glad to see a sunny sundown. Still a long day of bright. Sun still does not set until 3 more hours.
> 
> Well, hope Pumpkin’s area is thirsty enough, they get some rain.  For the rest of the homies, many of us are happy forecast does not include rain.  For those going to have a dry day, get ready to be thirsty.  Ah yes, after this wonderful Wednesday, Thirsty Thursday is tomorrow.  Stay thirsty my friends.  And have a quite lovely evening.


We had Chinese take out recently.  Always a winner in this house too!



schumigirl said:


> Pumpkin.....good luck with the border announcement.....I think you should fare better than us when it comes to a good result....fingers crossed for you! And nice to hear your plans are starting to fall into place with the party arrangements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun is shining albeit with a little cloud this morning, but as the day goes on, it`ll just get nicer and nicer....and next 3 days has to be very hot...for us of course, so I think we`ll make sure we have plenty of fresh produce in, and spend the time in the garden a lot. Will walk early enough before it gets too hot, but may miss out the weekend.
> 
> We`re already starting to see those sensor lights outside come on just a little earlier at night now......by mid August we`ll see a real change in the light as the nights finally get longer with some darkness.
> 
> Started watching a new show last night, but the American trying to do an English accent was dreadful, so couldn`t watch it longer than 10 minutes. So, watched a show about Marilyn Monroe that I`d never seen before, always interesting, and what a beautiful woman she was.
> 
> Food will all grilled outside next few days apart from take out on Saturday night, but have to take advantage of this glorious weather. Have a grocery delivery coming at lunchtime today and will go out for fresh produce after our walk this morning, should do us till Sunday.
> 
> Time to quench that thirst.....no one wants to be thirsty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday ​


Days and days of grilled food....the best!!!
And farm fresh produce is always top quality!



Lynne G said:


> Hope your walk was nice Schumi.  I hear ya on some hot days coming.
> 
> Here, our Thursday is another heat advisory issued day. Hazy and hot was the descriptions from the weather lady this morning. Yeah, and humid was the other. While most of the day will be more overcast, a most glorious looking sunshine start an hour ago. So enjoy seeing that bright and light early morning this first hour of daylight. And once again not leaving the 70’s degrees in the overnight. A most pleasant time of the day, it’s 73 out right now. Eh, but no early morning walk for me. But I will have suntan lotion on when I walk at lunchtime. Even if the clouds are around, at that time, will be around 90 degrees. Ah yes, and a water bottle will be in my hand too. Thirsty I will be with our hazy, hot and humid mid July Thirty Thursday.
> 
> So homies, with lights not needed now, thanks to Summer for many of us, have a drink or more, as it’s a Thirsty Thursday.  And have a totally terrific Thursday, and a good morning.
> 
> .


Our high temp for today will only go to 73.  Looks to be cloudy all day, no sunglasses here today.

Before you use your sunscreen, I saw a recall of certain J&J sunscreens this morning.  Beach Defense and certain Aveeno ones were affected.  



schumigirl said:


> Don`t be thirsty LG....make sure you drink that water at lunchtime on your walk......
> 
> 
> 
> Walk was lovely, but a little breezy....planning to pop back out after lunch as I want to go looking for some new kitchen knives as well as fresh produce for next few days. I do have some places I prefer to shop in for veg and salad, farm stores or markets when they are on are so much better than grocery store produce over here.
> 
> I did love Publix in Florida for quality items.......
> 
> Almost lunchtime, still waiting on the groceries, should be within the next hour then we can head out once we`ve been fed.
> 
> Tummy is rumbling now....ate breakfast so early......


I LOVE Publix!!!!!!!!       None in my area sadly....



msshaner said:


> I thought it was a goofy thread with a lot of inside jokes...I didn't read it all tho. Is it only for long time DIS members?


I started posting here recently.  Feel free to join on in!  Everyone is very welcoming!!








And so a dreary Thirsty Thursday for me.  Will have cloud cover today and tomorrow, with a much nicer forecast for Sat and Sun.  We are hopeful to get on the boat this weekend!  It's amazing how fast the weekends of summer slip past.....


This will be DDs outfit 5 days a week for the next 4 years!  Silly pose, but she said she's gonna be a cool dentist, lol!
We bought 5 sets to get her started, and will purchase more as needed.  She says not to buy her anything Navy colored going forward...    And yes, white shoes are required as well.




A few errands for the day.  Grabbing some groceries and making sides to go with chicken for tonight.  May plan for tomorrow too, why not?

A thrilling thirsty Thursday to all!!!


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> I must be missing the joke as to why the laughing icon for previous post??
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, what a carry on to buy knives.
> 
> First, we had to go get someone to show us the type we wanted, they weren`t on display. The ones that were on display were all locked off.....fair enough I understand that with thefts and under age purchases.
> 
> Someone when we had chosen the knives we wanted, the staff member made a comment of who needs that many knives and they were a ridiculous price to pay for knives.....I think the glare showed my disapproval.......then, escorted us to the pay point and left the knives behind the desk while we lined up to pay......then they let us go.
> 
> I replace my knives regularly and often use this place, but not anymore. Will wait till we get the survey and explain.
> 
> Meanwhile, it`s glorious outside, all my laundry is dry and time for a coffee I think.


Think we posted at the same time, Carole!
Sorry the store made your shopping unpleasant.  You'd think stores would be giving customers A+ treatment to bounce back after such a tough 2020.  Too bad for them, they just lost future business!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Rain came earlier than expected, no golf.  Another day!  North of us got over 7 inches of rain.  DH says we should probably make a trip to the lake house today.  Want to check if the basement is dry.
> 
> 
> I hope so too!
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for you, pumpkin!!
> 
> 
> We had Chinese take out recently.  Always a winner in this house too!
> 
> 
> Days and days of grilled food....the best!!!
> And farm fresh produce is always top quality!
> 
> 
> Our high temp for today will only go to 73.  Looks to be cloudy all day, no sunglasses here today.
> 
> Before you use your sunscreen, I saw a recall of certain J&J sunscreens this morning.  Beach Defense and certain Aveeno ones were affected.
> 
> 
> I LOVE Publix!!!!!!!!       None in my area sadly....
> 
> 
> I started posting here recently.  Feel free to join on in!  Everyone is very welcoming!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so a dreary Thirsty Thursday for me.  Will have cloud cover today and tomorrow, with a much nicer forecast for Sat and Sun.  We are hopeful to get on the boat this weekend!  It's amazing how fast the weekends of summer slip past.....
> 
> 
> This will be DDs outfit 5 days a week for the next 4 years!  Silly pose, but she said she's gonna be a cool dentist, lol!
> We bought 5 sets to get her started, and will purchase more as needed.  She says not to buy her anything Navy colored going forward...    And yes, white shoes are required as well.
> 
> View attachment 589732
> 
> 
> A few errands for the day.  Grabbing some groceries and making sides to go with chicken for tonight.  May plan for tomorrow too, why not?
> 
> A thrilling thirsty Thursday to all!!!
> View attachment 589733



How did you hear that wine opening all the way from over there Lori.......lol.......

Yes, think we did.....great minds think alike.......yes, customer service is usually excellent from them, but comments of how much items cost with a sarcastic tone is never appreciated. One will shop elsewhere from now on.

Your daughter looks lovely.....and in work clothes too.......she will do brilliantly in her chosen career, she has such a lovely nature.

Hope the lake house isn`t flooded in any way. Even over here we had some serious flooding slightly South of us and in London.......shame you never got golfing, but I`m sure you`ll manage it soon.

I think there has been a vote for Chinese on Saturday night too....or Thai.....we`ll decide then, but can`t go wrong with Chinese takeout. 

Usually a day to day planner here too, but when the weather is going to be so nice, planning a bbq every day doesn`t take much planning.......and agree, farm store fresh is the best. I could never be one of these people who plan a week`s meals ahead of time.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, Schumi, odd customer service.  Would not go back there either.  I too replace my knives after so many years.  Yep, heard that wine open over here too. LoL. Quite lovely to enjoy a glass after that shopping experience, and dinner time for you.

Yes, Paris, did see that recall.  Will be calling to get a refund. Scary. But at least the lotion bottles we have, are not in the recall. Nice to see your DD, perfect picture of her work outfit.  Yay for her new job. 

Ah yes, still not time for lunch quite yet. Sigh. Though still some tea in the teapot, so yay, more tea for me. And not complaining, as nice and cool inside. AC has been on and off since early this morning.


----------



## schumigirl

Nope, not having wine just yet, it`s red and we opened it to breathe and drink it later. 




Lori, the email I sent you has been returned and shows as unread?? It just appeared back about 10 minutes ago, but it showed as sent when I wrote it.

I hate email when it plays up......

Had to nip back out for sour cream, I like it mixed in with the potato salad I make, makes it a little lighter than all mayo. Grocery delivery and three market gardens/farmstores and I still forget something. 

Last place we went to had homemade ginger beer.....having one now and it`s delicious. Will buy that again.


----------



## Lynne G

Mss, all of us were new to Mac’s SANS thread at one time or the other. Some stuck around more frequently and some have become friends, some pop in every once in awhile, and some never heard from again. This thread has been around for years now. Just a place to chat about well, something about nothing.

Yay, that much more closely to my lunchtime walk.  And yes, Paris, will be rocking those sunglasses for ya.  Your weather is definitely cooler. 

And ooh, maybe I smell some grilling food too now.  LoL


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Mss, all of us were new to Mac’s SANS thread at one time or the other. Some stuck around more frequently and some have become friends, some pop in every once in awhile, and some never heard from again. This thread has been around for years now. Just a place to chat about well, something about nothing.
> 
> Yay, that much more closely to my lunchtime walk.  And yes, Paris, will be rocking those sunglasses for ya.  Your weather is definitely cooler.
> 
> And ooh, maybe I smell some grilling food too now.  LoL



You cooking on the grill LG?

Far too early for us....maybe another couple of hours to go till dinner......are you off work today Lynne?



I need to move out of the sunshine.....move me I`m hot!! DH is in the shade inside the gazebo........may move and join him.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Mss, all of us were new to Mac’s SANS thread at one time or the other. Some stuck around more frequently and some have become friends, some pop in every once in awhile, and some never heard from again. This thread has been around for years now. Just a place to chat about well, something about nothing.
> 
> Yay, that much more closely to my lunchtime walk.  And yes, Paris, will be rocking those sunglasses for ya.  Your weather is definitely cooler.
> 
> And ooh, maybe I smell some grilling food too now.  LoL


----------



## Lynne G

Nope, Schumi, working and just got back from my lunchtime walk.  Oh, dinner time here is around 5 and 6 pm.  Guess I forgot our time difference, blame it on fact it was not yet lunchtime, and was starving.  LoL 

But now enjoying some leftover Chinese food for lunch. Yay! Hmm, not sure what for dinner tonight. Maybe pasta again. Think some red sauce is leftover, and thought I did see a pasta box in the pantry. Little one will most likely agree to that meal.

Well, routine for a few more hours, with some video training and a phone conference in there too.

Hey, I see a DisneyLife post.  Hope all is well with you and family.  If you happen to be around at end of September, give a holler.  Would be nice to say hello again.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Nope, Schumi, working and just got back from my lunchtime walk.  Oh, dinner time here is around 5 and 6 pm.  Guess I forgot our time difference, blame it on fact it was not yet lunchtime, and was starving.  LoL
> 
> But now enjoying some leftover Chinese food for lunch. Yay! Hmm, not sure what for dinner tonight. Maybe pasta again. Think some red sauce is leftover, and thought I did see a pasta box in the pantry. Little one will most likely agree to that meal.
> 
> Well, routine for a few more hours, with some video training and a phone conference in there too.
> 
> Hey, I see a DisneyLife post.  Hope all is well with you and family.  If you happen to be around at end of September, give a holler.  Would be nice to say hello again.



Hunger can make us forgetful...well, it does me! 

Lunch here for us is around 12.30/1pm and dinner, we usually eat around 6.30ish, unless it`s takeout and we usually eat later in that case. 

But, my mum loves eating dinner at 5 on the button. Unless she is being taken out for dinner as it`s a little early for some. But, then she`s happy to do so.

Enjoy the rest of your day anyway. 





Dinner is sizzling away right now.......all sides and salads are on the table, so we`ll be eating soon. It`s still so gorgeous outside now. 

I think we`ve finished all the ginger beer we bought today, first one for ages it had the strongest ginger flavour. Very refreshing.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh ginger beer.  Sounds good as you enjoy the ginger flavor, Schumi.  yay, dinner almost ready.  

We tend to eat dinner early on week days, as little one tends to be looking for dinner when she gets home around 5pm. And fine with me, as breakfast is so early, and I mostly not eat that much for lunch. 

Ooh so sunny out.  May take another stroll  later, as was nice to get some fresh air.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> How did you hear that wine opening all the way from over there Lori.......lol.......
> 
> Yes, think we did.....great minds think alike.......yes, customer service is usually excellent from them, but comments of how much items cost with a sarcastic tone is never appreciated. One will shop elsewhere from now on.
> 
> Your daughter looks lovely.....and in work clothes too.......she will do brilliantly in her chosen career, she has such a lovely nature.
> 
> Hope the lake house isn`t flooded in any way. Even over here we had some serious flooding slightly South of us and in London.......shame you never got golfing, but I`m sure you`ll manage it soon.
> 
> I think there has been a vote for Chinese on Saturday night too....or Thai.....we`ll decide then, but can`t go wrong with Chinese takeout.
> 
> Usually a day to day planner here too, but when the weather is going to be so nice, planning a bbq every day doesn`t take much planning.......and agree, farm store fresh is the best. I could never be one of these people who plan a week`s meals ahead of time.


Oh, I heard the wine being opened!!



Lynne G said:


> Ack, Schumi, odd customer service.  Would not go back there either.  I too replace my knives after so many years.  Yep, heard that wine open over here too. LoL. Quite lovely to enjoy a glass after that shopping experience, and dinner time for you.
> 
> Yes, Paris, did see that recall.  Will be calling to get a refund. Scary. But at least the lotion bottles we have, are not in the recall. Nice to see your DD, perfect picture of her work outfit.  Yay for her new job.
> 
> Ah yes, still not time for lunch quite yet. Sigh. Though still some tea in the teapot, so yay, more tea for me. And not complaining, as nice and cool inside. AC has been on and off since early this morning.
> 
> View attachment 589741


I have lotion form of the Beach Defense, which is ok from what I read.
 Need to check the bottles at the lake house too.




schumigirl said:


> Nope, not having wine just yet, it`s red and we opened it to breathe and drink it later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori, the email I sent you has been returned and shows as unread?? It just appeared back about 10 minutes ago, but it showed as sent when I wrote it.
> 
> I hate email when it plays up......
> 
> Had to nip back out for sour cream, I like it mixed in with the potato salad I make, makes it a little lighter than all mayo. Grocery delivery and three market gardens/farmstores and I still forget something.
> 
> Last place we went to had homemade ginger beer.....having one now and it`s delicious. Will buy that again.


If it's the email from July 14th, I received it.  Sending you one back today sometime.
And yes, computer/email troubles are the worst...



Lynne G said:


> Nope, Schumi, working and just got back from my lunchtime walk.  Oh, dinner time here is around 5 and 6 pm.  Guess I forgot our time difference, blame it on fact it was not yet lunchtime, and was starving.  LoL
> 
> But now enjoying some leftover Chinese food for lunch. Yay! Hmm, not sure what for dinner tonight. Maybe pasta again. Think some red sauce is leftover, and thought I did see a pasta box in the pantry. Little one will most likely agree to that meal.
> 
> Well, routine for a few more hours, with some video training and a phone conference in there too.
> 
> Hey, I see a DisneyLife post.  Hope all is well with you and family.  If you happen to be around at end of September, give a holler.  Would be nice to say hello again.


Glad you enjoyed that sunny walk!!






Made the dogs some turkey, which should last through the weekend.  Adding fresh green beans and pumpkin puree for tonight.  Little dog loves pumpkin, one of his favorites!

Good day for walking the dogs.  Big one doesn't do well with too hot, and today is cloudy and comfortable.  Didn't opt for the wooded trail today.  It's likely quite wet from the rain/storms from yesterday.  Sticking to the open and dry patches.

Dryer just beeped, time to fold some laundry!!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Oh, I heard the wine being opened!!
> 
> 
> I have lotion form of the Beach Defense, which is ok from what I read.
> Need to check the bottles at the lake house too.
> 
> 
> 
> If it's the email from July 14th, I received it.  Sending you one back today sometime.
> And yes, computer/email troubles are the worst...
> 
> 
> Glad you enjoyed that sunny walk!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made the dogs some turkey, which should last through the weekend.  Adding fresh green beans and pumpkin puree for tonight.  Little dog loves pumpkin, one of his favorites!
> 
> Good day for walking the dogs.  Big one doesn't do well with too hot, and today is cloudy and comfortable.  Didn't opt for the wooded trail today.  It's likely quite wet from the rain/storms from yesterday.  Sticking to the open and dry patches.
> 
> Dryer just beeped, time to fold some laundry!!



Lori.....made a booboo.....I was looking at drafts.....I must have pressed it into drafts as well as send......so you have it....doh!! 



Enjoy that walk with the puppies, yes, some don`t like the heat too much. 

I like pumpkin in savoury dishes, and tried it sweet once....not for me! But, yes, your doggies food sounds lovely......




Although it`s going to be too hot this weekend, going to make a sweet potato and coconut soup next week sometime. One of my friends sent me her recipe and I`ll omit the coriander and add a few little bits and it`ll be nicer......or so I`ll (jokingly) tell her.....she knows me! Always love a from scratch soup.....I`m not the biggest soup fan, but it`s plain soups I`m not fussed on......

Just spoke to my cousin in Long Island......they`re hoping to get over here next summer which will be lovely, can`t wait to see them again.......

Time for a glass of wine.....I`m chatted out now.......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick stop in!!!

Another beautiful warm day again.  Tired of sleeping in a hot bedroom...but I will take all the warm weather are getting!.  Still pretty smoky here.  Seems a little better now that it's a little windy this afternoon.  This morning, it was pretty smoky again.  Come on rain!!!!

Shrimp Linguine is for supper tonight.  Looking forward to that!!!!  The youngest is not a shrimp fan.  Not completely sure what I'll make him yet...but I'm sure I'll find something.  i have been putting off making this for a few weeks....and tonight is the night lol.  



schumigirl said:


> We`re already starting to see those sensor lights outside come on just a little earlier at night now......by mid August we`ll see a real change in the light as the nights finally get longer with some darkness.


I finally have to turn on a light around 10:30 pm.  It's now dusk at 11;00 or after when I head to bed.  I enjoy all the sunlight.  


Lynne G said:


> Here, our Thursday is another heat advisory issued day. Hazy and hot was the descriptions from the weather lady this morning. Yeah, and humid was the other.


I hope you don't get the crazy weather with that heat and humidity.  I know it's something your used to...but storms still scare me.  Not a big fan of them lol.  


schumigirl said:


> Someone when we had chosen the knives we wanted, the staff member made a comment of who needs that many knives and they were a ridiculous price to pay for knives.....I think the glare showed my disapproval.......then, escorted us to the pay point and left the knives behind the desk while we lined up to pay......then they let us go.


I really really hate bad customer service...as well as... customers who think they are always right.  I had a customer want to return end table she bough 3 YEARS ago.  She gave some lame story about them....the manager ended up letting her return them.  I rolled my eyes at her.  I told the manager that I did...so if she calls to complain....The District manager can talk to me if she is upset about that.  I HATE customers like that!



J'aime Paris said:


> A few errands for the day. Grabbing some groceries and making sides to go with chicken for tonight. May plan for tomorrow too, why not?


Yum!!!!  I'm a chicken fan!!!  I could eat chicken everyday.  The rest of the family...not so much lol.  Your dd's scrubs look great on her! 

Well, I should run...it's almost home time.  Hopefully it cools off enough for me to do a quick walk again tonight.  
Take care Hommies!!!  Have a great thirsty Thursday!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Nope, Schumi, working and just got back from my lunchtime walk.  Oh, dinner time here is around 5 and 6 pm.  Guess I forgot our time difference, blame it on fact it was not yet lunchtime, and was starving.  LoL
> 
> But now enjoying some leftover Chinese food for lunch. Yay! Hmm, not sure what for dinner tonight. Maybe pasta again. Think some red sauce is leftover, and thought I did see a pasta box in the pantry. Little one will most likely agree to that meal.
> 
> Well, routine for a few more hours, with some video training and a phone conference in there too.
> 
> Hey, I see a DisneyLife post.  Hope all is well with you and family.  If you happen to be around at end of September, give a holler.  Would be nice to say hello again.



We are in 10-2 to 10-18, so not sure how long you are staying, might miss each other this year…….


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Another slow day at work today. On the plus side, we have hired a house painter.  I'll have to post a picture of my living room so you will see why I am so happy.  We also decided to replace the ceiling fan in the living room and the light in the foyer. DH and I went to a couple of places today to look at fans and lights. Now we just need quotes for the floor.



schumigirl said:


> I did love Publix in Florida for quality items.......


 I really miss Publix. We don't have them where I live now. 



msshaner said:


> CL w/ ocean view for sure!





msshaner said:


> I thought it was a goofy thread with a lot of inside jokes...I didn't read it all tho. Is it only for long time DIS members?


 It can be a goofy thread with occasional inside jokes, but all are welcome. 



schumigirl said:


> Someone when we had chosen the knives we wanted, the staff member made a comment of who needs that many knives and they were a ridiculous price to pay for knives.....I think the glare showed my disapproval.......then, escorted us to the pay point and left the knives behind the desk while we lined up to pay......then they let us go.


 Wow, someone does not belong in customer service. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Our high temp for today will only go to 73. Looks to be cloudy all day, no sunglasses here today.


 73 sounds lovely. It was in the 90's here  today. 



J'aime Paris said:


> This will be DDs outfit 5 days a week for the next 4 years! Silly pose, but she said she's gonna be a cool dentist, lol!


 She looks like she will be a fun dentist. Her patients will be more relaxed.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Tired of sleeping in a hot bedroom...but I will take all the warm weather are getting!


 I can't sleep when it's hot. I have the ac on and a fan too. 

Nothing on TV tonight so we are continuing our binge watch of The Muppet Show.


----------



## macraven

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We are in 10-2 to 10-18, so not sure how long you are staying, might miss each other this year…….


You might be able to catch Lynne.
Think she has posted she leaves for home later on Oct 2


----------



## Charade67

Just watched an episode of The Muppet Show and in the Veterinarian's Hospital sketch there was a reference to Doctor Who.


----------



## Lynne G

DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> We are in 10-2 to 10-18, so not sure how long you are staying, might miss each other this year…….



Aww, as leaving for home on the 2nd.  Rats.  But if you get in before around 5:30 pm, I’ll be at SF and going to the parks until I have to get back to the airport for a night flight.  At least I better not have any changes to both my flights!  Decided to come earlier this year.


----------



## Lynne G

That’s cool Charade.  Just watched Loki.  Interesting. Always try to find something interesting to watch at night. May see what food or other.  Ooh sharks?

At least I can turn off my alarm. Well, unless DH wants to get up early. Oh well. I’m good at going back to sleep after alarm goes off and he noisily gets moving. Yay to a lazy Friday tomorrow. Well, nice to be able to do my errands and bill paying a day before the weekend.

And so, a quiet enough night is most appropriate. Relaxing DH and online playing little one. And dog and house sitting older one comes home late Saturday night. I think he’ll be happy to sleep in his own bed. But dog he is watching is a great dog. Sweet and loves to play tug a war. Almost makes me want another dog, but nope. Not quite ready.


----------



## Charade67

Tonight’s light is one of the ones Dh likes for the foyer.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick stop in!!!
> 
> Another beautiful warm day again.  Tired of sleeping in a hot bedroom...but I will take all the warm weather are getting!.  Still pretty smoky here.  Seems a little better now that it's a little windy this afternoon.  This morning, it was pretty smoky again.  Come on rain!!!!
> 
> Shrimp Linguine is for supper tonight.  Looking forward to that!!!!  The youngest is not a shrimp fan.  Not completely sure what I'll make him yet...but I'm sure I'll find something.  i have been putting off making this for a few weeks....and tonight is the night lol.
> 
> 
> I finally have to turn on a light around 10:30 pm.  It's now dusk at 11;00 or after when I head to bed.  I enjoy all the sunlight.
> 
> I hope you don't get the crazy weather with that heat and humidity.  I know it's something your used to...but storms still scare me.  Not a big fan of them lol.
> 
> I really really hate bad customer service...as well as... customers who think they are always right.  I had a customer want to return end table she bough 3 YEARS ago.  She gave some lame story about them....the manager ended up letting her return them.  I rolled my eyes at her.  I told the manager that I did...so if she calls to complain....The District manager can talk to me if she is upset about that.  I HATE customers like that!
> 
> 
> Yum!!!!  I'm a chicken fan!!!  I could eat chicken everyday.  The rest of the family...not so much lol.  Your dd's scrubs look great on her!
> 
> Well, I should run...it's almost home time.  Hopefully it cools off enough for me to do a quick walk again tonight.
> Take care Hommies!!!  Have a great thirsty Thursday!



3 years since she bought them!!! What a chancer. Yes, I detest rude customers probably more than someone being rude to me. At least I can answer back. No need for it whatsoever.

Hope you get some rain to get rid of that smoky smell in your area......but enjoy that warmth while we can........





Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Another slow day at work today. On the plus side, we have hired a house painter.  I'll have to post a picture of my living room so you will see why I am so happy.  We also decided to replace the ceiling fan in the living room and the light in the foyer. DH and I went to a couple of places today to look at fans and lights. Now we just need quotes for the floor.
> 
> I really miss Publix. We don't have them where I live now.
> 
> 
> It can be a goofy thread with occasional inside jokes, but all are welcome.
> 
> Wow, someone does not belong in customer service.
> 
> 73 sounds lovely. It was in the 90's here  today.
> 
> She looks like she will be a fun dentist. Her patients will be more relaxed.
> 
> I can't sleep when it's hot. I have the ac on and a fan too.
> 
> Nothing on TV tonight so we are continuing our binge watch of The Muppet Show.



Congrats on finding a decorator you`re happy with. They are worth their weight in gold. Our decorator is still trying to work his way the through the list of people to catch up on from our lockdowns.....I only have a couple of rooms I might want changing, but those can wait. He did the study, laundry and utility rooms just before the world went crazy.

Tom says he thinks he was jokiing about who needs that many knives, but still no need to say it. I didn`t buy 40 knives, there were 7 of them of varying sizes and types, which makes it all the more ridiculous.

Nice night light Charade......our astronomical darkness is up to around 2 hours a night now now, so won`t be long till we need it. Once it starts to get dark, it happens fairly quickly.





Going to be gorgeous today. Sun is already up high in the sky, so it`ll be breakfast, sunscreen and out walking early this morning. I think we may do a 7 mile walk as long as the foot doesn`t grumble too much.

Need to post my sister a moving to your new home card, bought it over a week ago and it`s been sitting there since, they move homes today so she`ll get it tomorrow hopefully. I love moving house!

BBQ food all day today, have a good selction of things to eat and plenty of sides to make up, think we`ll graze next few days in the sunshine.

Shout out to Keisha......Tink1957........Cam757 and Elsaspirit........


Lori....is it August DD starts in Dental School??? I know you`ll be moving her then, but forget if school starts around the same time? 






























Have a wonderful Friday ​


----------



## schumigirl

Yooohoooooo……..Lori……….as promised……….






The Dark Rum and Honu Pink Rum are both from Scotland and arrived a few weeks ago. The guys in Strong Water Bar were tickled when we took them Scottish Rum 2 years ago…..they had never heard of it…….so no doubt we’ll try these and see if they’re good enough, and if they are order some more to make the journey over to Strong Water whenever we do get back.

The Strawberry Daiquiri one is just a generic store bought one we picked up……comes highly recommended though from a rum drinking friend.

We’ve only ever put one bottle of rum down the drain, so long as it’s not as bad as that one it’ll be fine!

Will let you know……..




Glad we got out early this morning as it is boiling hot here today. Barely a breeze and no clouds in the sky. About as perfect as you get here.

Did our 7 miles and being out early, it was fine. It was hot, but sunscreen and water for such a walk are essentials.

Lazy afternoon in the garden ahead and bbq for dinner.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, around where I live bbq grilling is very common to smell in Sumner time.  Since our grill is right outside our door, we use it year round.  

Glad you are having a nice day Schumi. Nice long walk you had.

Ah yes weather. A repeat. Hazy hot and oh so humid. And that glorious wall to walk sunny day, no clouds to see, will make ya feel like it’s close to 100 degrees. Ooh warm I’d say.

And yay, DH and I both had a lazy start, as no alarm needed. Though we were both up around when that alarm would have gone off. So a very long, just hot enough shower, some tea, and said have a good day to little one when she left. And since then just the two of us, we went out to breakfast. Ah yes, sometimes I think I will be so happy to be lazy every day, but since that is some time away for me, do appreciate when I am off routine on a week day. And a woot! That first countdown is in the 20’s now.

And Paris, how nice is that. The store I bought that suntan lotion spray, called and said just bring them back for a refund. So that’s now on my list to fo today too.

Fabulous Friday homies.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Lori.....made a booboo.....I was looking at drafts.....I must have pressed it into drafts as well as send......so you have it....doh!!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy that walk with the puppies, yes, some don`t like the heat too much.
> 
> I like pumpkin in savoury dishes, and tried it sweet once....not for me! But, yes, your doggies food sounds lovely......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it`s going to be too hot this weekend, going to make a sweet potato and coconut soup next week sometime. One of my friends sent me her recipe and I`ll omit the coriander and add a few little bits and it`ll be nicer......or so I`ll (jokingly) tell her.....she knows me! Always love a from scratch soup.....I`m not the biggest soup fan, but it`s plain soups I`m not fussed on......
> 
> Just spoke to my cousin in Long Island......they`re hoping to get over here next summer which will be lovely, can`t wait to see them again.......
> 
> Time for a glass of wine.....I`m chatted out now.......


I do like coconut...that soup sounds interesting!     And is coriander 'our' cilantro?  I like cilantro, but many people do not!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick stop in!!!
> 
> Another beautiful warm day again.  Tired of sleeping in a hot bedroom...but I will take all the warm weather are getting!.  Still pretty smoky here.  Seems a little better now that it's a little windy this afternoon.  This morning, it was pretty smoky again.  Come on rain!!!!
> 
> Shrimp Linguine is for supper tonight.  Looking forward to that!!!!  The youngest is not a shrimp fan.  Not completely sure what I'll make him yet...but I'm sure I'll find something.  i have been putting off making this for a few weeks....and tonight is the night lol.
> 
> 
> I finally have to turn on a light around 10:30 pm.  It's now dusk at 11;00 or after when I head to bed.  I enjoy all the sunlight.
> 
> I hope you don't get the crazy weather with that heat and humidity.  I know it's something your used to...but storms still scare me.  Not a big fan of them lol.
> 
> I really really hate bad customer service...as well as... customers who think they are always right.  I had a customer want to return end table she bough 3 YEARS ago.  She gave some lame story about them....the manager ended up letting her return them.  I rolled my eyes at her.  I told the manager that I did...so if she calls to complain....The District manager can talk to me if she is upset about that.  I HATE customers like that!
> 
> 
> Yum!!!!  I'm a chicken fan!!!  I could eat chicken everyday.  The rest of the family...not so much lol.  Your dd's scrubs look great on her!
> 
> Well, I should run...it's almost home time.  Hopefully it cools off enough for me to do a quick walk again tonight.
> Take care Hommies!!!  Have a great thirsty Thursday!


Wow!  You have light until almost 11pm?  I'm so jealous, that's incredible!!
Sleeping in a hot room is no fun, I agree.



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Another slow day at work today. On the plus side, we have hired a house painter.  I'll have to post a picture of my living room so you will see why I am so happy.  We also decided to replace the ceiling fan in the living room and the light in the foyer. DH and I went to a couple of places today to look at fans and lights. Now we just need quotes for the floor.
> 
> I really miss Publix. We don't have them where I live now.
> 
> 
> It can be a goofy thread with occasional inside jokes, but all are welcome.
> 
> Wow, someone does not belong in customer service.
> 
> 73 sounds lovely. It was in the 90's here  today.
> 
> She looks like she will be a fun dentist. Her patients will be more relaxed.
> 
> I can't sleep when it's hot. I have the ac on and a fan too.
> 
> Nothing on TV tonight so we are continuing our binge watch of The Muppet Show.


Do you have paint colors chosen yet?  That's always the toughest part for me...




Lynne G said:


> That’s cool Charade.  Just watched Loki.  Interesting. Always try to find something interesting to watch at night. May see what food or other.  Ooh sharks?
> 
> At least I can turn off my alarm. Well, unless DH wants to get up early. Oh well. I’m good at going back to sleep after alarm goes off and he noisily gets moving. Yay to a lazy Friday tomorrow. Well, nice to be able to do my errands and bill paying a day before the weekend.
> 
> And so, a quiet enough night is most appropriate. Relaxing DH and online playing little one. And dog and house sitting older one comes home late Saturday night. I think he’ll be happy to sleep in his own bed. But dog he is watching is a great dog. Sweet and loves to play tug a war. Almost makes me want another dog, but nope. Not quite ready.


Nice your DS is helping a family out by pet sitting!!



schumigirl said:


> 3 years since she bought them!!! What a chancer. Yes, I detest rude customers probably more than someone being rude to me. At least I can answer back. No need for it whatsoever.
> 
> Hope you get some rain to get rid of that smoky smell in your area......but enjoy that warmth while we can........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on finding a decorator you`re happy with. They are worth their weight in gold. Our decorator is still trying to work his way the through the list of people to catch up on from our lockdowns.....I only have a couple of rooms I might want changing, but those can wait. He did the study, laundry and utility rooms just before the world went crazy.
> 
> Tom says he thinks he was jokiing about who needs that many knives, but still no need to say it. I didn`t buy 40 knives, there were 7 of them of varying sizes and types, which makes it all the more ridiculous.
> 
> Nice night light Charade......our astronomical darkness is up to around 2 hours a night now now, so won`t be long till we need it. Once it starts to get dark, it happens fairly quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be gorgeous today. Sun is already up high in the sky, so it`ll be breakfast, sunscreen and out walking early this morning. I think we may do a 7 mile walk as long as the foot doesn`t grumble too much.
> 
> Need to post my sister a moving to your new home card, bought it over a week ago and it`s been sitting there since, they move homes today so she`ll get it tomorrow hopefully. I love moving house!
> 
> BBQ food all day today, have a good selction of things to eat and plenty of sides to make up, think we`ll graze next few days in the sunshine.
> 
> Shout out to Keisha......Tink1957........Cam757 and Elsaspirit........
> 
> 
> Lori....is it August DD starts in Dental School??? I know you`ll be moving her then, but forget if school starts around the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday ​


Yes, DD starts Dental School in August!  She's getting very excited!
We will move her to her new apartment around August 15/16.
She will have a week+ to settle in, and then orientation will begin.




schumigirl said:


> Yooohoooooo……..Lori……….as promised……….
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 589951
> 
> 
> The Dark Rum and Honu Pink Rum are both from Scotland and arrived a few weeks ago. The guys in Strong Water Bar were tickled when we took them Scottish Rum 2 years ago…..they had never heard of it…….so no doubt we’ll try these and see if they’re good enough, and if they are order some more to make the journey over to Strong Water whenever we do get back.
> 
> The Strawberry Daiquiri one is just a generic store bought one we picked up……comes highly recommended though from a rum drinking friend.
> 
> We’ve only ever put one bottle of rum down the drain, so long as it’s not as bad as that one it’ll be fine!
> 
> Will let you know……..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad we got out early this morning as it is boiling hot here today. Barely a breeze and no clouds in the sky. About as perfect as you get here.
> 
> Did our 7 miles and being out early, it was fine. It was hot, but sunscreen and water for such a walk are essentials.
> 
> Lazy afternoon in the garden ahead and bbq for dinner.


Some nice looking bottles!!  The black label has a mysterious feel to it, and the turtle label is just too cute!!
I bet there are some yummy cocktails to be made, Cheers!!




Lynne G said:


> Yay, around where I live bbq grilling is very common to smell in Sumner time.  Since our grill is right outside our door, we use it year round.
> 
> Glad you are having a nice day Schumi. Nice long walk you had.
> 
> Ah yes weather. A repeat. Hazy hot and oh so humid. And that glorious wall to walk sunny day, no clouds to see, will make ya feel like it’s close to 100 degrees. Ooh warm I’d say.
> 
> And yay, DH and I both had a lazy start, as no alarm needed. Though we were both up around when that alarm would have gone off. So a very long, just hot enough shower, some tea, and said have a good day to little one when she left. And since then just the two of us, we went out to breakfast. Ah yes, sometimes I think I will be so happy to be lazy every day, but since that is some time away for me, do appreciate when I am off routine on a week day. And a woot! That first countdown is in the 20’s now.
> 
> And Paris, how nice is that. The store I bought that suntan lotion spray, called and said just bring them back for a refund. So that’s now on my list to fo today too.
> 
> Fabulous Friday homies.


On a different thread, a poster suggested to 'plug your nose' while applying the tainted sunscreen....and then it should be fine.   Ummm, no thanks!   Good to get the refund!







We are having a repeat of yesterday, with a high of 73.  May see the sun this afternoon, however.  That is always welcome!!  So the dogs will get another walk today, and will snooze for hours upon return.  

Initially had decided upon swedish meatballs for supper (the ones I bought at Ikea on our recent trip).  But the afternoon/early evening looks to be so nice, I may swap that.  Something on the grill is always a great choice!  I'll head to the butcher later this morning to make a selection.

Kitty is extra needy for attention this morning.  She continues to step all over my keyboard as I type!  I guess it's time for a few snuggles!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yay, around where I live bbq grilling is very common to smell in Sumner time.  Since our grill is right outside our door, we use it year round.
> 
> Glad you are having a nice day Schumi. Nice long walk you had.
> 
> Ah yes weather. A repeat. Hazy hot and oh so humid. And that glorious wall to walk sunny day, no clouds to see, will make ya feel like it’s close to 100 degrees. Ooh warm I’d say.
> 
> And yay, DH and I both had a lazy start, as no alarm needed. Though we were both up around when that alarm would have gone off. So a very long, just hot enough shower, some tea, and said have a good day to little one when she left. And since then just the two of us, we went out to breakfast. Ah yes, sometimes I think I will be so happy to be lazy every day, but since that is some time away for me, do appreciate when I am off routine on a week day. And a woot! That first countdown is in the 20’s now.
> 
> And Paris, how nice is that. The store I bought that suntan lotion spray, called and said just bring them back for a refund. So that’s now on my list to fo today too.
> 
> Fabulous Friday homies.



Yes, I think bbq grilling is quite common in most places. In winter we don’t use it daily as I have an indoor searing grill that cooks steaks and so on, but we do enjoy a winter bbq around Bonfire night, minus the fireworks.

I can thoroughly recommend a lazy day in the sunshine……retirement is the best!


Lori, just seen you post. Yes, coriander is your cilantro…….we both detest it and it tastes like soap to us. Coriander seeds are slightly different and pounded down used in curries and Middle Eastern dishes tastes different and we like them.

Just made us up an early strawberry daiquiri rum with lemonade and it is delicious, quite sweet but a good squeeze of fresh lemon in the fizzy lemonade balances it a little. It’s five o’ clock somewhere……. I don’t really like the store we bought it in, it’s the British equivalent of Walmart, but I’ll go back for this rum

We do like those Swedish meatballs, but as we don‘t go to IKEA often, it’s been a while since we had them.  Yes, go for the grill option, it’s hard to beat. Think we have some steaks, chicken kebabs and pork and maple kebabs tonight……and Tom picked up a venison steak. I’m not overly fond of a lot of venison, I can take a little, so will eat a little off of his plate……if he lets me…….

And then you’re off tomorrow…….sounds about perfect.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Well, it's almost noon here. Just got finished paying some bills. The rest of the day will be house cleaning and looking for  fans and lights for the house. We've been to both of the big box home improvement stores, so today we will look at a local place.

Saw the weirdest thing while driving around yesterday. A young woman had the following on the back window of her car: "Last fling before the ring. Buy the bride a drink." And there was a Venmo address where people could send money. Is this a new thing? Asking for strangers to buy you drinks?



Lynne G said:


> Just watched Loki.


 I am so glad there is going to be a second season.



schumigirl said:


> Congrats on finding a decorator you`re happy with. They are worth their weight in gold.


Thanks. Now we are just waiting to hear back from the flooring people.



schumigirl said:


> Nice night light Charade.


Thanks. Dh wants something that looks like something out of an old movie where you see the swordsman swinging from the light fixture.



J'aime Paris said:


> Do you have paint colors chosen yet? That's always the toughest part for me...


 We are just gong with basic gray tones. Right now the house is beige.

Guess I should get ready, get some lunch, and try to do something productive today.


----------



## Charade67

Quiet day today. 
We purchased a ceiling fan and a foyer light. They should be installed on Thursday. Now we are just waiting to confirm with the paint and floor people.


----------



## Lynne G

Awesome you found the fan and light you liked Charade.  Sounds like updates coming soon for the house.  

Dog sitter are us, as older one has to work. Dog ate well, so now chilling and will take him out later, then older one will take over for the rest of the night.  We will be helping again tomorrow.  

Thinking burgers on the grill. Picked some up from the butcher shop in the grocery store. They are large, so will only put two on for the two of us left tonight. And oddly, little one came home with a large banana? Minions I guess as I don’t think she eats them very often.

Ah, a very warm Friday night, with phone flashing flood warnings to expire in a day. Yeah, dinner time news weather guy said, better chance of rocking and rolling thunderstorms on Sunday, not Saturday.

And got all my errands done, so a very lazy weekend is in store.  How nice is that?


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning. Well, it's almost noon here. Just got finished paying some bills. The rest of the day will be house cleaning and looking for  fans and lights for the house. We've been to both of the big box home improvement stores, so today we will look at a local place.
> 
> Saw the weirdest thing while driving around yesterday. A young woman had the following on the back window of her car: "Last fling before the ring. Buy the bride a drink." And there was a Venmo address where people could send money. Is this a new thing? Asking for strangers to buy you drinks?
> 
> I am so glad there is going to be a second season.
> 
> Thanks. Now we are just waiting to hear back from the flooring people.
> 
> Thanks. Dh wants something that looks like something out of an old movie where you see the swordsman swinging from the light fixture.
> 
> We are just gong with basic gray tones. Right now the house is beige.
> 
> Guess I should get ready, get some lunch, and try to do something productive today.



Grey is very popular right now. I like to think I chose greys before they became en vogue........we have several rooms in grey tones, utility, laundry, downstairs bathroom, Kyle`s rooms and one guest bedroom. They are warm despite the grey tones, I think you`ll like your choice. 



After 1am for me now......time for bed. Ended up with friends come around for a chat.....didnt realise the time pass so quickly. They have to get up with their dogs in the morning though......we can sleep late if we choose.......

Bacon in the morning for us...........mac...you`ll smell it when it`s cooking.......

Hope you all have a lovely Friday evening.........


----------



## macraven

Bacon ....

I’ll be there!!


----------



## Lynne G

Bacon?  Yum! Hope breakfast was good Schumi.

Good Morning homies.

 Gloriously sunny start and still oh so bright out. And a very sunny morning we are having, then the clouds come in the afternoon, and since it’s already 80 degrees out, another over 90 degree day, and oh so muggy out already.  Heat Advisory issued again.  But get your tickets, as thunderstorms chances from late afternoon until the late night, and even the wee hours of tomorrow.  In fact, scattered thunderstorms, as said by weather guy.  Phone says I have a 30 percent chance of rain.  Good odds?  Ah, my other weather app will tell me when rain is coming.  So my odds are covered.  LoL

Tea and quiet house.  Remote and not much on.  Oh well.  Put a load of laundry on, so will have fresh towels from the dryer soon.  And have to make the bed with washed sheets too.  I so enjoy the weekends later starts.  Well, less than a month, and the month after, a not much after crack of dawn flights.  Woot!


----------



## schumigirl

Bacon was good!!

Had a sleep in this morning and thoroughly enjoyed it, although the heat was a little hard to sleep through, but we managed......finally went to bed around 2am this morning, Kyle was out imaging with the telescope till it got too light.

We did go out to join him to see one of the ISS flyover`s and it was the brightest one we have ever seen and the longest....quite spectacular to see.

But, it is a hot one for us in the UK.......beaches were apparently filling up very early this morning......my nightmare......spending the day on a beach being baked, surrounded by hundreds of other people. The garden will do nicely for us today, probably mostly in the gazebo as it`s shady and the wood doesn`t seem to hold the heat. But, will wander a little, down by the fruit trees will be cool.

We enjoyed sticky maple pork skewers on the grill for lunch with usual salad, but not too much as it`s Chinese takeout tonight, despite the heat we all still feel like it.

Made up a huge fruit plate to nibble on all day, snacks for the day sorted.



























Have a wonderful Saturday and weekend ​


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Yes, I think bbq grilling is quite common in most places. In winter we don’t use it daily as I have an indoor searing grill that cooks steaks and so on, but we do enjoy a winter bbq around Bonfire night, minus the fireworks.
> 
> I can thoroughly recommend a lazy day in the sunshine……retirement is the best!
> 
> 
> Lori, just seen you post. Yes, coriander is your cilantro…….we both detest it and it tastes like soap to us. Coriander seeds are slightly different and pounded down used in curries and Middle Eastern dishes tastes different and we like them.
> 
> Just made us up an early strawberry daiquiri rum with lemonade and it is delicious, quite sweet but a good squeeze of fresh lemon in the fizzy lemonade balances it a little. It’s five o’ clock somewhere……. I don’t really like the store we bought it in, it’s the British equivalent of Walmart, but I’ll go back for this rum
> 
> We do like those Swedish meatballs, but as we don‘t go to IKEA often, it’s been a while since we had them.  Yes, go for the grill option, it’s hard to beat. Think we have some steaks, chicken kebabs and pork and maple kebabs tonight……and Tom picked up a venison steak. I’m not overly fond of a lot of venison, I can take a little, so will eat a little off of his plate……if he lets me…….
> 
> And then you’re off tomorrow…….sounds about perfect.


DD says the same thing, cilantro/coriander tastes like soap!  DH and I like it...very fresh taste to us.

Ooooh, we love venison in this house!  Hope Tom enjoys that steak!



Charade67 said:


> Saw the weirdest thing while driving around yesterday. A young woman had the following on the back window of her car: "Last fling before the ring. Buy the bride a drink." And there was a Venmo address where people could send money. Is this a new thing? Asking for strangers to buy you drinks?


That is so odd!  And tacky!!
Hope its not a new thing 



Charade67 said:


> Quiet day today.
> We purchased a ceiling fan and a foyer light. They should be installed on Thursday. Now we are just waiting to confirm with the paint and floor people.


Glad the project is moving along!  Will be finished before you know it



schumigirl said:


> After 1am for me now......time for bed. Ended up with friends come around for a chat.....didnt realise the time pass so quickly. They have to get up with their dogs in the morning though......we can sleep late if we choose.......


I thought it was late for your part of the world....  Glad you had a nice evening with friends!



macraven said:


> Bacon ....
> 
> I’ll be there!!


Me too!  



Lynne G said:


> Bacon?  Yum! Hope breakfast was good Schumi.
> 
> Good Morning homies.
> 
> ☀ Gloriously sunny start and still oh so bright out. And a very sunny morning we are having, then the clouds come in the afternoon, and since it’s already 80 degrees out, another over 90 degree day, and oh so muggy out already.  Heat Advisory issued again.  But get your tickets, as thunderstorms chances from late afternoon until the late night, and even the wee hours of tomorrow.  In fact, scattered thunderstorms, as said by weather guy.  Phone says I have a 30 percent chance of rain.  Good odds?  Ah, my other weather app will tell me when rain is coming.  So my odds are covered.  LoL
> 
> Tea and quiet house.  Remote and not much on.  Oh well.  Put a load of laundry on, so will have fresh towels from the dryer soon.  And have to make the bed with washed sheets too.  I so enjoy the weekends later starts.  Well, less than a month, and the month after, a not much after crack of dawn flights.  Woot!


Yay, the countdown has begun!!!
I love early morning flights.  Usually the airport isn't too busy, and I like getting the vacation started!



schumigirl said:


> Bacon was good!!
> 
> Had a sleep in this morning and thoroughly enjoyed it, although the heat was a little hard to sleep through, but we managed......finally went to bed around 2am this morning, Kyle and co were out imaging with the telescope till it got too light.
> 
> We did go out to join them to see one of the ISS flyover`s and it was the brightest one we have ever seen and the longest....quite spectacular to see.
> 
> But, it is a hot one for us in the UK.......beaches were apparently filling up very early this morning......my nightmare......spending the day on a beach being baked, surrounded by hundreds of other people. The garden will do nicely for us today, probably mostly in the gazebo as it`s shady and the wood doesn`t seem to hold the heat. But, will wander a little, down by the fruit trees will be cool.
> 
> We enjoyed sticky maple pork skewers on the grill for lunch with usual salad, but not too much as it`s Chinese takeout tonight, despite the heat we all still feel like it.
> 
> Made up a huge fruit plate to nibble on all day, snacks for the day sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday and weekend ​


I know you're not a beach person, so that makes total sense.  

And you know that I love the beach, and that sounds like a perfect day to me, lol!  Lots of people, music blasting, getting some rays, listening to the waves.   Bliss!!






A most beautiful weekend here....I'll take it.  We will head to the lake house today.  Forecast for the best boating conditions of the summer.  DD is bringing along some friends and they want to go tubing.    Making the most out of these summer days!


----------



## Lynne G

Have fun at the lake, Paris.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> DD says the same thing, cilantro/coriander tastes like soap!  DH and I like it...very fresh taste to us.
> 
> Ooooh, we love venison in this house!  Hope Tom enjoys that steak!
> 
> 
> That is so odd!  And tacky!!
> Hope its not a new thing
> 
> 
> Glad the project is moving along!  Will be finished before you know it
> 
> 
> I thought it was late for your part of the world....  Glad you had a nice evening with friends!
> 
> 
> Me too!
> 
> 
> Yay, the countdown has begun!!!
> I love early morning flights.  Usually the airport isn't too busy, and I like getting the vacation started!
> 
> 
> I know you're not a beach person, so that makes total sense.
> 
> And you know that I love the beach, and that sounds like a perfect day to me, lol!  Lots of people, music blasting, getting some rays, listening to the waves.   Bliss!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A most beautiful weekend here....I'll take it.  We will head to the lake house today.  Forecast for the best boating conditions of the summer.  DD is bringing along some friends and they want to go tubing.    Making the most out of these summer days!
> View attachment 590242



He did enjoy that venison steak Lori.....me, not so much. It was a very strong piece of game, it was from a producer and not a store, so little too gamey for me, but he loved it.

Funny thing is I love the beach, I`ve always lived beside the sea in the UK anyway, and enjoy walking, the sound of the waves and just being close. But to sit all day, no......we`re lucky we can walk down and back if we choose to. Today for example with the heat, it would have been mobbed, all the beaches in seaside towns would have been the same. Parking for tourists and locals is a nightmare, bathrooms aren`t as plentiful as in the States and yes, I can see why you`d enjoy it though in your country.....

We sat in the garden and mostly in the shade with the odd wander into the heat! 

Have the best time this weekend at the lake and hope DD and her friends have a lovely time too. 





We reached over 103 in our garden today.......hot. In the 90`s outside generally, down to low 80`s now at almost 8pm....it`s been fabulous....can`t complain. 

Spent all day outside and then ordered Chinese Takeout for dinner.......biggest portions we have ever seen. So we are very full and leftovers straight in the trash. We don`t keep things generally to reheat, especially take out food. But, then most things we wouldn`t think of keeping and reheating the next day. Some do, some don`t. 

So, back outside now enjoying the still warm weather with a tall fizzy lemonade.


----------



## Charade67

Taking a break from house cleaning. I need to clean the living room, so where does dh decide he needs to take a nap? 

We are now looking ahead and trying to decided what color to paint our kitchen cabinets. I know I don't want white or beige. The walls will be light gray. I wish I had a better eye for color. 



schumigirl said:


> Grey is very popular right now. I like to think I chose greys before they became en vogue........we have several rooms in grey tones, utility, laundry, downstairs bathroom, Kyle`s rooms and one guest bedroom. They are warm despite the grey tones, I think you`ll like your choice.


 Thanks. Anything will be better than our 50 shades of beige. It's really just 3 different shades, but you get the idea. 



Lynne G said:


> then the clouds come in the afternoon, and since it’s already 80 degrees out, another over 90 degree day, and oh so muggy out already. Heat Advisory issued again. But get your tickets, as thunderstorms chances from late afternoon until the late night, and even the wee hours of tomorrow. In fact, scattered thunderstorms, as said by weather guy.


We just had a quick storm blow through. I think there are more coming tonight. 



schumigirl said:


> my nightmare......spending the day on a beach being baked, surrounded by hundreds of other people.


I'm with you on that one. I am not a beach person at all though I think the ocean is pretty to look at. 



J'aime Paris said:


> That is so odd! And tacky!!


 My thoughts exactly. 

Guess I'll go see what other rooms need my attention.


----------



## macraven

Read our schools will be returning at the classrooms this term
Teachers go back August 2 and students start on August 9

I always check those dates off each year so I know not to leave the house when the busses do pick up and drop off for the kids

Most of the kids in my section send their children to private school
But there are a handful going to the public schools and it has bus service


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Taking a break from house cleaning. I need to clean the living room, so where does dh decide he needs to take a nap?
> 
> We are now looking ahead and trying to decided what color to paint our kitchen cabinets. I know I don't want white or beige. The walls will be light gray. I wish I had a better eye for color.
> 
> Thanks. Anything will be better than our 50 shades of beige. It's really just 3 different shades, but you get the idea.
> 
> We just had a quick storm blow through. I think there are more coming tonight.
> 
> I'm with you on that one. I am not a beach person at all though I think the ocean is pretty to look at.
> 
> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Guess I'll go see what other rooms need my attention.



Is your kitchen large enough to go for a complete contrast to light grey walls and have dark grey cabinets? Or vice versa? Our utilty room has that mix and I think it looks lovely, but, it has a lot of light coming in too. That does make a difference. Or a duck egg blue colour would work with grey walls, either light or darker in shades.

I hate the colour green generally, but there is a lovely shaker styled kitchen that has a quite a pretty look to it, it`s quite light and I`m sure you could find a paint similar, although I`ve never looked at what choices there are in cabinet paints as I`ve never done anything like that before, but I think you should have lots of choice. Have a google at certain colours of walls/kitchens and it should give you some ideas. 





Still so warm here.......A/C unit will be on tonight for sure, I am glad we bought a couple of those for the bedrooms. A/C just isn`t needed over here 99.9% of the time......but for those odd nights like this, they are ideal and so quiet. 

Still so full from dinner, and will wait and see how hot it is in the morning before we decide if we`ll go out a walk, a short one is better than none at all. 

mac....bacon again in the morning........


----------



## Robo56

Good evening Sans family 

Live from Universal and boy is it busy!!!!!!!!!



Harry Potters Wizard breakfast drink..LOL

We got in Thursday afternoon and the check in at SF was all the way to the sliding entrance doors. That was a good indication of how busy things are.


I have been glad we had ressies for sit down meals.

We did early entry this morning so grandson could get on Velocicoaster. He road it twice and said it is the smoothest, best air time, wicked coaster he has ever ridden. He rode Hagrid’s yesterday. He liked that too.

He said he still really likes the Hulk though.

We had lunch at Mythos and left the park. It was hot and busy.

We have only rode the boat twice as it has been way to packed to wait at times. 

I put the distance tracker on my Apple Watch and it is only a little over a half mile and about 15 minute walk from SF. Normally not a big deal, but the heat and humidity adds a little intensity to it.

I think it has kept the medics in the park really busy
with folks not prepared or well hydrated in the heat and humidity. It does creep up on you if your not careful for sure.

The new huge Universal store is open in CityWalk and it’s really nice. I have seen some fun new Harry Potter merchandise.

A couple new wands at Ollivanders  from Fantastic Beasts that are really cool. They have Queenies and Saraphina Picquery’s.

Queenie’s


and Saraphina’s


For the most part covid precautions that were in place are gone. There is still recordings being played and some hand sanitizer available, but sardine packing rides is back. I know it’s required to accommodate the masses, but I do remember when it wasn’t so.

Grandson is resting. He was tired out from early entry. Oh to be a teenager again. They can sleep.

Even though it has been hot and crowded we are having a great time.

As always Sapphire Falls is beautiful and the staff are very welcoming.

Have a great rest of the evening everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good evening Sans family
> 
> Live from Universal and boy is it busy!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 590225
> 
> Harry Potters Wizard breakfast drink..LOL
> 
> We got in Thursday afternoon and the check in at SF was all the way to the sliding entrance doors. That was a good indication of how busy things are.
> 
> 
> I have been glad we had ressies for sit down meals.
> 
> We did early entry this morning so grandson could get on Velocicoaster. He road it twice and said it is the smoothest, best air time, wicked coaster he has ever ridden. He rode Hagrid’s yesterday. He liked that too.
> 
> He said he still really likes the Hulk though.
> 
> We had lunch at Mythos and left the park. It was hot and busy.
> 
> We have only rode the boat twice as it has been way to packed to wait at times.
> 
> I put the distance tracker on my Apple Watch and it is only a little over a half mile and about 15 minute walk from SF. Normally not a big deal, but the heat and humidity adds a little intensity to it.
> 
> I think it has kept the medics in the park really busy
> with folks not prepared or well hydrated in the heat and humidity. It does creep up on you if your not careful for sure.
> 
> The new huge Universal store is open in CityWalk and it’s really nice. I have seen some fun new Harry Potter merchandise.
> 
> A couple new wands at Ollivanders  from Fantastic Beasts that are really cool. They have Queenies and Saraphina Picquery’s.
> 
> Queenie’s
> View attachment 590349
> 
> and Saraphina’s
> View attachment 590350
> 
> For the most part covid precautions that were in place are gone. There is still recordings being played and some hand sanitizer available, but sardine packing rides is back. I know it’s required to accommodate the masses, but I do remember when it wasn’t so.
> 
> Grandson is resting. He was tired out from early entry. Oh to be a teenager again. They can sleep.
> 
> Even though it has been hot and crowded we are having a great time.
> 
> As always Sapphire Falls is beautiful and the staff are very welcoming.
> 
> Have a great rest of the evening everyone.



Lovely update Robbie.......

Even though it`s busy, glad you are still having a wonderful time with your Grandson.......that is quite a line for check in! 

Enjoy your butterbeers and have a blast.......


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, a Robo live post.  Yes, all must be mindful of that heat.  Today, our feel like temp was 105 degrees.  Glad to hear you are enjoying SF.  I’ll be there at the end of September.  Hope you and grandson enjoy more park hours.  And nice, he’sppp a coaster fan.  

Chicken on the grill for dinner.  Still hot out, even with a few minutes of rain here and there, and one big clap of thunder.


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Is your kitchen large enough to go for a complete contrast to light grey walls and have dark grey cabinets? Or vice versa?


Unfortunately, my kitchen is very small. On the plus side, it won't cost too terribly much to renovate it.  Right now I am leaning towards a bluish gray for the cabinets. I downloaded a paint visualizer app, but so far all of the colors I have tried seem a little too blue.  That says a lot coming from me since blue is my favorite color. 



Robo56 said:


> The new huge Universal store is open in CityWalk and it’s really nice. I have seen some fun new Harry Potter merchandise.


 Awesome. I will make time to go in when I am there in October. 

Still haven't finished cleaning, but did get the grocery shopping done, so I feel like I have had a productive, day.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Unfortunately, my kitchen is very small. On the plus side, it won't cost too terribly much to renovate it.  Right now I am leaning towards a bluish gray for the cabinets. I downloaded a paint visualizer app, but so far all of the colors I have tried seem a little too blue.  That says a lot coming from me since blue is my favorite color.
> 
> Awesome. I will make time to go in when I am there in October.
> 
> Still haven't finished cleaning, but did get the grocery shopping done, so I feel like I have had a productive, day.



That would work with grey Charade. Bluish grey is a nice contrast for the walls, and even a small kitchen, the cabinets can pop out with the right colours. But, yes, you have to find just the right shade.


----------



## macraven

Robbie!
A great thrill to hear from you and we love on the spot comments of the parks !

Hope the rest of your vacation with grandson continues to be fantastic !

Your pictures are wowing us for the new wands

Enjoy this time with your grandson 
They grow up too fast!


----------



## macraven

Schumi 
What time is breakfast 

(The things I will do in order to get bacon.....)


----------



## macraven

Night light time, charade...


----------



## Charade67

Big Dipper - made from ice


----------



## macraven




----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi
> What time is breakfast
> 
> (The things I will do in order to get bacon.....)



Anytime you`re ready.......  It was lush!





Another lovely long sleep this morning, gotta love those days. 

It wa shot outside all night, but we slept well with the aircon unit working.  And another gorgeous day, but a bit cooler than yesterday thankfully. No need to be 103F........but nice. There is a lovely breeze today which makes it much more temperate.

BBQ food all day today again, too hot to cook anything inside, even with the doors wide open. A nice selection of meats there for all of us to choose from for lunch and dinner, Tom still has a venison steak to eat, as I didn`t want one, I`ll stick to beef. I do like venison, just not as gamey as that one. 

Waiting on replies for our first book group get together in real life....first for over a year, only one woman doesn`t want to do it, but I told her if we do it this week we can all sit outside as it`s going to be gorgeous all week. It`s up to her. 




























Have a wonderful Sunday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, a wonderful Sunday to you too Schumi.  And good news that in person book club happening.  Yes, with weather, would be nice to have that first back get together outside.  I hope doing it outside will help that one woman feel more comfortable with being with all.  Yep, would be eating that beef with you, as not a game meat eater either.  I too had venison, and once was more than I needed.  Yep, thinking of grilling today too, as our AC has been running since earlier this morning.  

Ah yes, wow that amount of lightning we had last night. Will see if I can upload the mini video little one took from our door. Coming home from the dog house, we saw a very bright strike off to our left, as we came up the hill to turn right. A few minutes later, the fire whistle went off. Yep, that hit something. But thankfully the that wild thunderstorms line is gone, but the clouds remain, and while it’s bright out, it’s not golden sunshine pouring through the windows. But I’ll take it. A bit cooler, as no excessive heat warning issued today. But as still having that not going lower than mid 70’s overnight, it’s already 76 out. But those storms left some humidity, so while we will be about 82 the high this afternoon, still will be dressing with shorts and a t shirt. Ah yes. Saw a sticker that said life in flip flops. Yay, I’m living that life for at least another almost 2 months.

And so, with it being that almost end of the weekend, and a Sunday, it’s a get the trash out and ready for the week day routine. Alarm already set, and will be earlier to bed tonight. But yay, the third of this weekend’s lazy days. Woot!

Super Duper Spectacular Sunday homies. Enjoy it. Yeah, tomorrow is a Monday. Sigh.

So, from a quiet house, TV remote clicking, tea drinking homie , good morning.


----------



## macraven

A good Sunday morning to all!


----------



## schumigirl

LG..... misunderstanding, I love venison, can eat it many ways, I found this one very strong as it was hung for much longer than usual, but my palate enjoys it. 

Good morning mac........ 





Much cooler today.......we have mid 70`s and a nice breeze, so got on with some little jobs that needed doing. 

Going to try watching the GP today, but it`s our least favourite race of the calendar, so will see how it goes and either watch the whole thing, or come back outside. 

Pork kebabs were lovely from the grill....now to wait till dinner.........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, well I’m just not a game meat fan at all, Schumi.  But yeah, any strong tasting or strong smelling is not always a good thing. 

Good  Morning Mac.  Hope you are doing well.  Hugs.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Oh, well I’m just not a game meat fan at all, Schumi.  But yeah, any strong tasting or strong smelling is not always a good thing.



I think we have different palates with many things. I do usually love a strong tasting meat or fish, but we all have different tastes.




Hoping Lori is having a lovely time at her lake house, I`m going to bet she is....

Time to head inside soon for the start of the GP.....it`s much warmer than forecast as we are in the 80`s again, thank goodness for the breeze. 

mac.....bacon is all gone.....blame Tom, he ate the last of it........


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Nothing much planned for today - church, lunch, then we will probably watch the NASCAR race.
I just ordered a small, die cast version of our car. I plan to give it to Dh for Christmas. Probably as a stocking stuffer. I’ve started shopping early this year. I’ve decided that if I think of a good gift idea then I should just go ahead and get it. I bought some Disney pins for Dh and 2 pair of reusable chopsticks for B. (She has recently discovered that she likes sushi.) When were at Disney back in May I remembered that a friend really likes Figment, so I bought her a Figment t-shirt. It’s been a long time since I have bought gifts this early.


----------



## macraven

Tom ate my bacon?
Well... I never....would have believed that in a million years 

Usually peeps say the dog ate the food..lol


----------



## macraven

Charade you are really on top of things 
Shopping now for Christmas!

I stopped early shopping when I would forget where I hid items

not kewl to give your kid the item (snow boots-thermal clothing- etc) in June when their birthday is
Lol


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, Christmas shopping.  Well, it is Christmas in July time, Charade.  I’m with Mac, sometimes I forget where I hid it.  

Ah yes, can train an old dog new tricks? Kids had to show DH how to download and use an app on his phone, when he didn’t know how to do it. Sigh. I finally got him off having a flip phone two years ago.

Warm out. And yay, older one is home. Poor dog did not like thunder, so that last call to go out was finally well after midnight. He said dog would get half way out, hear the thunder and bolt back inside. Funny, my dogs were all a bit shy, but none of them cared about hearing the thunder or any loud noise. Heck, my male lab would have wanted to go out when he heard the rain falling. Many a Summer, that dog liked nothing better than being a muddy mess laying in a muddy area he dug out while it was storming. The other two dogs were smarter. They relaxed in an air conditioned home, laying where the vents were, while the storms rolled by.

And ah yes, with both kids home now, mom alarm to turn that down will be sounding some time today.  Sigh.  Electronics.  Kids grew up with them.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. Nothing much planned for today - church, lunch, then we will probably watch the NASCAR race.
> I just ordered a small, die cast version of our car. I plan to give it to Dh for Christmas. Probably as a stocking stuffer. I’ve started shopping early this year. I’ve decided that if I think of a good gift idea then I should just go ahead and get it. I bought some Disney pins for Dh and 2 pair of reusable chopsticks for B. (She has recently discovered that she likes sushi.) When were at Disney back in May I remembered that a friend really likes Figment, so I bought her a Figment t-shirt. It’s been a long time since I have bought gifts this early.



That sounds a lovely gift with the car Charade......yes, nothing wrong with shopping now. I`ve been looking at a few things, but haven`t ordered anything yet. 

Hallmark Channel Christmas movies started on July 1st here.....crazy. 

I love sushi......glad she found she enjoyed it.





macraven said:


> Tom ate my bacon?
> Well... I never....would have believed that in a million years
> 
> Usually peeps say the dog ate the food..lol





macraven said:


> Charade you are really on top of things
> Shopping now for Christmas!
> 
> I stopped early shopping when I would forget where I hid items
> 
> not kewl to give your kid the item (snow boots-thermal clothing- etc) in June when their birthday is
> Lol



lol.....he says he`s sorry 

We were the opposite. Kyle`s birthday is in January, so when he was younger we would sometimes buy things for summer like larger toy items for the garden. Getting a slide or new swing sets in the middle of January was always a little odd......





Made a teriyaki sauce up for the chicken thighs.....left it in the bowl and walked through to the other fridge where the chicken was. Came back and Tom is washing the large bowl.....he thought that`s what was leftover and I was done with it......doh!

Start from scratch again. He`s too helpful at times........

Once that`s done, back outside for a while.......


----------



## macraven

Schumi 
At least Tom is helpful and thinking he did good to clean the bowl


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Charade you are really on top of things
> Shopping now for Christmas!
> 
> I stopped early shopping when I would forget where I hid items


 When I bought Christmas ornaments last week Hallmark was giving out nice Christmas shopping bags. All of the gifts I purchased are in that bag now on the end table in my bedroom.

I once bought something for B, hid it in a storage closet, and found it about a year and a half later when I was doing some cleaning.



schumigirl said:


> Hallmark Channel Christmas movies started on July 1st here.....crazy.


 Same here. I think I’ve watched one Hallmark Christmas movie in my lifetime.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, the time of year, not to heat up the kitchen.  Bbq pork chops for the men and I, a bacon burger with lettuce and tomatoes for little one.  Add some fresh corn, and sautéed red peppers and a good Kosher pickle.  Yum.  And since it’s ice cream day, Moche chocolate flavored for dessert.  Well, ice cream enough.  Full and relaxing, as just put the trash out.  Sticky feeling out, so AC running makes house not humid nor warm.  Yay!  

Ah yes.


----------



## macraven

Just back from Hennen’s steak house in Chattanooga  to celebrate a birthday
We ate too much ...
(isn’t it always like that, well it is for us)

no midnight snacks for me tonight


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi
> At least Tom is helpful and thinking he did good to clean the bowl



Yes, he is helpful......I could only laugh as I saw him put the bowl away......I`m glad I had the ingredients to make more! 




Charade67 said:


> When I bought Christmas ornaments last week Hallmark was giving out nice Christmas shopping bags. All of the gifts I purchased are in that bag now on the end table in my bedroom.
> 
> I once bought something for B, hid it in a storage closet, and found it about a year and a half later when I was doing some cleaning.
> 
> Same here. I think I’ve watched one Hallmark Christmas movie in my lifetime.



I tried to watch one or two of them, but they`re too sugary sweet. I did like to see the Christmas trees and decorations though, but not enough to sit through a whle movie`s worth. 





Lynne G said:


> Ah, the time of year, not to heat up the kitchen.



Your A/C would be a big help though I`m sure if you did need to cook inside. That`s one time I`m always glad we don`t need A/C is in the kitchen. The mobile unit is good but for us, opening up the bifold doors is enough.......although mac with your temps.....not so sure.......lol.......





macraven said:


> Just back from Hennen’s steak house in Chattanooga  to celebrate a birthday
> We ate too much ...
> (isn’t it always like that, well it is for us)
> 
> no midnight snacks for me tonight



Glad you enjoyed it and had such lovely meals......I think it`s the law you have to overeat at steak houses (or anywhere really) 

And a very  to your sweetheart Mr mac........























​

And another Monday of sunshine ahead of us today........we plan to walk this morning as it`s not going to be as warm as the weekend, but we`ll get out early as possible before the heat hits. By 9am it`s to be as hot as the rest of the day. 

Home and shower, then meet some friends for late morning drinks in our village tearoom. They have giant scones that will cover me for lunch too and a pot of tea I think. And it has A/C which is lovely to sit in especially around that time of day where it`s going to be hot. And it`s always lovely to catch up with friends anytime.

Dinner is spicy chicken skewers and some lamb kebabs on the grill and usual sides I`ll make up. Tasty. 

Today is supposed to be our freedom day, but a lot of places are still going to be asking you wear masks and still social distance. Will be interesting to see who still wears masks this week going forward. It`s just not mandated anymore. 



























Have a happy Monday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Monday, Schumi.  Yay, pot of tea is here too. Nice to enjoy lunch with a friend today.  And yep, I do still use my kitchen, but nice to be able to just use the grill when so nice out.

Ah yes, seasonal weather week as said by weather guy in morning news. Not as bright day so far, as still a partly cloudy day, but very sunny sunset to be had, as predicted to be an all day sunny day tomorrow. But seasonal we will still be with those clouds, as 86 the high. And yeah, still warm in the overnight, as already 70 out. Summer is here. Why yes it is.

And a big HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Mr. Mac.

And so, that back to routine start for all of us. Even older one has work today, as usually his work schedule does not include a Monday. And that early start for me (and DH), means already looking for a what for breakfast. See, tea is already been sipped for quite some time already.

Thus, ooh a marvelous Monday homies.  And yay, a birthday one.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Happy Monday, Schumi.  Yay, pot of tea is here too. Nice to enjoy lunch with a friend today.  And yep, I do still use my kitchen, but nice to be able to just use the grill when so nice out.



Completely agree, it`s so lovely to cook outside......it was just one of the things I loved about my cousins homes in Long Island....the kitchen never got overheated when they were cooking with the A/C running. If we build our own home from scratch next, it`ll have full A/C running through it, just because. 





One of the best walks ever this morning. We only did 6 miles as we wanted to get home to shower before meeting friends, and they changed the plans from the tearoom and decided we would meet for lunch at one of the seafood restaurants we like. 

We had a lovely meal and good company, and there were still some wearing masks going into the restaurant, maybe around 70/30 in favour of masks. But, it was nice to meet up with our friends again in almost normal conditions.

So, crab and lobster sandwiches all round for us which were delicious. I doubt we`ll need dinner now as it was all very filling. So, will keep the skewers and kebabs for tomorrow night. It was just the two of us anyway tonight.

Nice afternoon in the garden now, still very hot but with a little breeze. Ginger beer is lovely right now. Time for more sunscreen.


----------



## macraven

I use the oven more than cooking on top with the burners
Have not had the room temps be effected and make it rise

Our ac on 24/7 and never feel any heat up in the kitchen

Central air is a necessity in the south!

Like most homes in my hoa, houses also have ceiling fans in many of the rooms

Mr Mac likes the house cool so I have an electric blanket on my bed many a night it’s turned on to #4
Lol

I’m off today for another dental appointment which is an ongoing process
With the molars that were extracted, have gum work to be done again
And a cap put on one tooth today
Crowns ( additional ones) will be put on next month

More implants or crowns will begin later this summer

yes.. I am spending my children’s inheritance

Have a great day homies!


----------



## J'aime Paris

macraven said:


> Read our schools will be returning at the classrooms this term
> Teachers go back August 2 and students start on August 9
> 
> I always check those dates off each year so I know not to leave the house when the busses do pick up and drop off for the kids
> 
> Most of the kids in my section send their children to private school
> But there are a handful going to the public schools and it has bus service


I know the southern states begin earlier than the north, but that's only 2 weeks away!  Where is the summer going???



schumigirl said:


> Is your kitchen large enough to go for a complete contrast to light grey walls and have dark grey cabinets? Or vice versa? Our utilty room has that mix and I think it looks lovely, but, it has a lot of light coming in too. That does make a difference. Or a duck egg blue colour would work with grey walls, either light or darker in shades.
> 
> I hate the colour green generally, but there is a lovely shaker styled kitchen that has a quite a pretty look to it, it`s quite light and I`m sure you could find a paint similar, although I`ve never looked at what choices there are in cabinet paints as I`ve never done anything like that before, but I think you should have lots of choice. Have a google at certain colours of walls/kitchens and it should give you some ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still so warm here.......A/C unit will be on tonight for sure, I am glad we bought a couple of those for the bedrooms. A/C just isn`t needed over here 99.9% of the time......but for those odd nights like this, they are ideal and so quiet.
> 
> Still so full from dinner, and will wait and see how hot it is in the morning before we decide if we`ll go out a walk, a short one is better than none at all.
> 
> mac....bacon again in the morning........


DD has a window unit for her bedroom at her apartment.  they work quite nice!



Robo56 said:


> Good evening Sans family
> 
> Live from Universal and boy is it busy!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 590225
> 
> Harry Potters Wizard breakfast drink..LOL
> 
> We got in Thursday afternoon and the check in at SF was all the way to the sliding entrance doors. That was a good indication of how busy things are.
> 
> 
> I have been glad we had ressies for sit down meals.
> 
> We did early entry this morning so grandson could get on Velocicoaster. He road it twice and said it is the smoothest, best air time, wicked coaster he has ever ridden. He rode Hagrid’s yesterday. He liked that too.
> 
> He said he still really likes the Hulk though.
> 
> We had lunch at Mythos and left the park. It was hot and busy.
> 
> We have only rode the boat twice as it has been way to packed to wait at times.
> 
> I put the distance tracker on my Apple Watch and it is only a little over a half mile and about 15 minute walk from SF. Normally not a big deal, but the heat and humidity adds a little intensity to it.
> 
> I think it has kept the medics in the park really busy
> with folks not prepared or well hydrated in the heat and humidity. It does creep up on you if your not careful for sure.
> 
> The new huge Universal store is open in CityWalk and it’s really nice. I have seen some fun new Harry Potter merchandise.
> 
> A couple new wands at Ollivanders  from Fantastic Beasts that are really cool. They have Queenies and Saraphina Picquery’s.
> 
> Queenie’s
> View attachment 590349
> 
> and Saraphina’s
> View attachment 590350
> 
> For the most part covid precautions that were in place are gone. There is still recordings being played and some hand sanitizer available, but sardine packing rides is back. I know it’s required to accommodate the masses, but I do remember when it wasn’t so.
> 
> Grandson is resting. He was tired out from early entry. Oh to be a teenager again. They can sleep.
> 
> Even though it has been hot and crowded we are having a great time.
> 
> As always Sapphire Falls is beautiful and the staff are very welcoming.
> 
> Have a great rest of the evening everyone.


Like Seraphinas wand a lot!

Glad to hear the trip is off to a great start!!  Wonderful memories being made!



schumigirl said:


> Anytime you`re ready.......  It was lush!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another lovely long sleep this morning, gotta love those days.
> 
> It wa shot outside all night, but we slept well with the aircon unit working.  And another gorgeous day, but a bit cooler than yesterday thankfully. No need to be 103F........but nice. There is a lovely breeze today which makes it much more temperate.
> 
> BBQ food all day today again, too hot to cook anything inside, even with the doors wide open. A nice selection of meats there for all of us to choose from for lunch and dinner, Tom still has a venison steak to eat, as I didn`t want one, I`ll stick to beef. I do like venison, just not as gamey as that one.
> 
> Waiting on replies for our first book group get together in real life....first for over a year, only one woman doesn`t want to do it, but I told her if we do it this week we can all sit outside as it`s going to be gorgeous all week. It`s up to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday ​


Hope that your book club get together is fantastic!!  So long overdue!



Lynne G said:


> Ah, a wonderful Sunday to you too Schumi.  And good news that in person book club happening.  Yes, with weather, would be nice to have that first back get together outside.  I hope doing it outside will help that one woman feel more comfortable with being with all.  Yep, would be eating that beef with you, as not a game meat eater either.  I too had venison, and once was more than I needed.  Yep, thinking of grilling today too, as our AC has been running since earlier this morning.
> 
> Ah yes, wow that amount of lightning we had last night. Will see if I can upload the mini video little one took from our door. Coming home from the dog house, we saw a very bright strike off to our left, as we came up the hill to turn right. A few minutes later, the fire whistle went off. Yep, that hit something. But thankfully the that wild thunderstorms line is gone, but the clouds remain, and while it’s bright out, it’s not golden sunshine pouring through the windows. But I’ll take it. A bit cooler, as no excessive heat warning issued today. But as still having that not going lower than mid 70’s overnight, it’s already 76 out. But those storms left some humidity, so while we will be about 82 the high this afternoon, still will be dressing with shorts and a t shirt. Ah yes. Saw a sticker that said life in flip flops. Yay, I’m living that life for at least another almost 2 months.
> 
> And so, with it being that almost end of the weekend, and a Sunday, it’s a get the trash out and ready for the week day routine. Alarm already set, and will be earlier to bed tonight. But yay, the third of this weekend’s lazy days. Woot!
> 
> Super Duper Spectacular Sunday homies. Enjoy it. Yeah, tomorrow is a Monday. Sigh.
> 
> So, from a quiet house, TV remote clicking, tea drinking homie , good morning.


Yes, those severe storms can really scare some doggos!  Our lab is a bit of a baby.  The other 2 pets don't seem bothered in the least.
Yay, for the cool down!



schumigirl said:


> I think we have different palates with many things. I do usually love a strong tasting meat or fish, but we all have different tastes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping Lori is having a lovely time at her lake house, I`m going to bet she is....
> 
> Time to head inside soon for the start of the GP.....it`s much warmer than forecast as we are in the 80`s again, thank goodness for the breeze.
> 
> mac.....bacon is all gone.....blame Tom, he ate the last of it........


We sure did have a nice time!  Thx for thinking of me!



Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. Nothing much planned for today - church, lunch, then we will probably watch the NASCAR race.
> I just ordered a small, die cast version of our car. I plan to give it to Dh for Christmas. Probably as a stocking stuffer. I’ve started shopping early this year. I’ve decided that if I think of a good gift idea then I should just go ahead and get it. I bought some Disney pins for Dh and 2 pair of reusable chopsticks for B. (She has recently discovered that she likes sushi.) When were at Disney back in May I remembered that a friend really likes Figment, so I bought her a Figment t-shirt. It’s been a long time since I have bought gifts this early.


That is such a fantastic gift idea!  Can you PM me the company?  
DH has a 1970 Mach 1 Mustang.  He'd really like a mini of that I think.



schumigirl said:


> That sounds a lovely gift with the car Charade......yes, nothing wrong with shopping now. I`ve been looking at a few things, but haven`t ordered anything yet.
> 
> Hallmark Channel Christmas movies started on July 1st here.....crazy.
> 
> I love sushi......glad she found she enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.....he says he`s sorry
> 
> We were the opposite. Kyle`s birthday is in January, so when he was younger we would sometimes buy things for summer like larger toy items for the garden. Getting a slide or new swing sets in the middle of January was always a little odd......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a teriyaki sauce up for the chicken thighs.....left it in the bowl and walked through to the other fridge where the chicken was. Came back and Tom is washing the large bowl.....he thought that`s what was leftover and I was done with it......doh!
> 
> Start from scratch again. He`s too helpful at times........
> 
> Once that`s done, back outside for a while.......


I'm probably one of the fewwomen on the planet that hasn't watched a Hallmark or Lifetime movie, lol!
No interest for me.



Lynne G said:


> Ah, the time of year, not to heat up the kitchen.  Bbq pork chops for the men and I, a bacon burger with lettuce and tomatoes for little one.  Add some fresh corn, and sautéed red peppers and a good Kosher pickle.  Yum.  And since it’s ice cream day, Moche chocolate flavored for dessert.  Well, ice cream enough.  Full and relaxing, as just put the trash out.  Sticky feeling out, so AC running makes house not humid nor warm.  Yay!
> 
> Ah yes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 590571


Sounds like a super meal!  
We had root beer ice cream from A&W on the way home yesterday.  Yum!



macraven said:


> Just back from Hennen’s steak house in Chattanooga  to celebrate a birthday
> We ate too much ...
> (isn’t it always like that, well it is for us)
> 
> no midnight snacks for me tonight


Always enjoy a good steak!!
HBD to your mister!!



schumigirl said:


> Completely agree, it`s so lovely to cook outside......it was just one of the things I loved about my cousins homes in Long Island....the kitchen never got overheated when they were cooking with the A/C running. If we build our own home from scratch next, it`ll have full A/C running through it, just because.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best walks ever this morning. We only did 6 miles as we wanted to get home to shower before meeting friends, and they changed the plans from the tearoom and decided we would meet for lunch at one of the seafood restaurants we like.
> 
> We had a lovely meal and good company, and there were still some wearing masks going into the restaurant, maybe around 70/30 in favour of masks. But, it was nice to meet up with our friends again in almost normal conditions.
> 
> So, crab and lobster sandwiches all round for us which were delicious. I doubt we`ll need dinner now as it was all very filling. So, will keep the skewers and kebabs for tomorrow night. It was just the two of us anyway tonight.
> 
> Nice afternoon in the garden now, still very hot but with a little breeze. Ginger beer is lovely right now. Time for more sunscreen.


A walk and lunch with friends....sounds like a wonderful Monday!!



macraven said:


> I use the oven more than cooking on top with the burners
> Have not had the room temps be effected and make it rise
> 
> Our ac on 24/7 and never feel any heat up in the kitchen
> 
> Central air is a necessity in the south!
> 
> Like most homes in my hoa, houses also have ceiling fans in many of the rooms
> 
> Mr Mac likes the house cool so I have an electric blanket on my bed many a night it’s turned on to #4
> Lol
> 
> I’m off today for another dental appointment which is an ongoing process
> With the molars that were extracted, have gum work to be done again
> And a cap put on one tooth today
> Crowns ( additional ones) will be put on next month
> 
> More implants or crowns will begin later this summer
> 
> yes.. I am spending my children’s inheritance
> 
> Have a great day homies!


You and your dentist will be besties by the time all of your work is finished.  Hope it all goes smoothly!!








Some tubing fun!                               Captain takes a break while we float!         Such a calm day...


Making the most of all nice summer days!  Made a picnic to take along, and we ate while tied up at a sand bar.  

Fresh air and sun had everyone tired last night.  Will do laundry and grocery shopping today. 
Back to the Monday routine, and looking forward to the upcoming weekend!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, Paris, after a fun weekend at the lake, time to do the wash and grocery shop.  Yay, always sleep well after a long day of play in the Summer weather.

Good time Schumi had on her walk.  I’m almost ready to do my lunchtime walk.  To be not as hot out.  No matter, hat and hair tied up.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just a quick stop in!!!

We finally got some much needed rain.  Temps are a little lower, and it's still super smoky here.  Woke up with a horrible headache.  Mostly from the smoke.  There is more rain in the forecast.  Hopefully that will help with some of the smoke.  

Went to the city as a last minute decision to visit the kids and grandbaby.  Had a great time.  Took her to our version of " Mall of America " and into the amusement park area and let her ride some rides.  She LOVED it.  Now I'll be pestering Gramps to whip out the CC to take her to Disney lol.  

It seems everyone is doing great here.  

@macraven  I hope your dentist appointment goes smoothly!!!  I have anxiety just thinking about going to the dentist.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just a quick stop in!!!

We finally got some much needed rain.  Temps are a little lower, and it's still super smoky here.  Woke up with a horrible headache.  Mostly from the smoke.  There is more rain in the forecast.  Hopefully that will help with some of the smoke.  

Went to the city as a last minute decision to visit the kids and grandbaby.  Had a great time.  Took her to our version of " Mall of America " and into the amusement park area and let her ride some rides.  She LOVED it.  Now I'll be pestering Gramps to whip out the CC to take her to Disney lol.  

It seems everyone is doing great here.  

@macraven  I hope your dentist appointment goes smoothly!!!  I have anxiety just thinking about going to the dentist.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I use the oven more than cooking on top with the burners
> Have not had the room temps be effected and make it rise
> 
> Our ac on 24/7 and never feel any heat up in the kitchen
> 
> Central air is a necessity in the south!
> 
> Like most homes in my hoa, houses also have ceiling fans in many of the rooms
> 
> Mr Mac likes the house cool so I have an electric blanket on my bed many a night it’s turned on to #4
> Lol
> 
> I’m off today for another dental appointment which is an ongoing process
> With the molars that were extracted, have gum work to be done again
> And a cap put on one tooth today
> Crowns ( additional ones) will be put on next month
> 
> More implants or crowns will begin later this summer
> 
> yes.. I am spending my children’s inheritance
> 
> Have a great day homies!



Oh my goodness, I couldn`t imagine your temps without your central A/C!! I`d be the same, it`ll be on constantly. 

lol....most kids don`t need inheritances these days    ....my motto is Spend...Spend.....Spend.......works for me!!!




J'aime Paris said:


> I know the southern states begin earlier than the north, but that's only 2 weeks away!  Where is the summer going???
> 
> 
> DD has a window unit for her bedroom at her apartment.  they work quite nice!
> 
> 
> Like Seraphinas wand a lot!
> 
> Glad to hear the trip is off to a great start!!  Wonderful memories being made!
> 
> 
> Hope that your book club get together is fantastic!!  So long overdue!
> 
> 
> Yes, those severe storms can really scare some doggos!  Our lab is a bit of a baby.  The other 2 pets don't seem bothered in the least.
> Yay, for the cool down!
> 
> 
> We sure did have a nice time!  Thx for thinking of me!
> 
> 
> That is such a fantastic gift idea!  Can you PM me the company?
> DH has a 1970 Mach 1 Mustang.  He'd really like a mini of that I think.
> 
> 
> I'm probably one of the fewwomen on the planet that hasn't watched a Hallmark or Lifetime movie, lol!
> No interest for me.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a super meal!
> We had root beer ice cream from A&W on the way home yesterday.  Yum!
> 
> 
> Always enjoy a good steak!!
> HBD to your mister!!
> 
> 
> A walk and lunch with friends....sounds like a wonderful Monday!!
> 
> 
> You and your dentist will be besties by the time all of your work is finished.  Hope it all goes smoothly!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some tubing fun!                               Captain takes a break while we float!         Such a calm day...
> View attachment 590743View attachment 590744View attachment 590745
> 
> Making the most of all nice summer days!  Made a picnic to take along, and we ate while tied up at a sand bar.
> 
> Fresh air and sun had everyone tired last night.  Will do laundry and grocery shopping today.
> Back to the Monday routine, and looking forward to the upcoming weekend!



Love your pictures again!!! I loved seeing all the folks park up their boats and go to lunch in places like New Smyrna Beach and similar.....a very elegant way to lunch and a picnic sounds fun!! 

Oh this book group are driving me nuts! I thought we had a meet sorted......now three want it changed to an evening, four want it on a morning, 3 want an afternoon and the rest of us don`t care! I will organise this......... I`m so ready to move on to the next book.

Glad to have you back though.......




Good to see you Pumpkin.........




Afternoon of sunshine here, lovely sitting out in the garden. And no need for dinner as lunch was so filling. 

Going to try and organise this book group meet now.......


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Pumpkin had some great family time.  I hope your headache went away.  Sending mummy dust instead of smoke to hope you feel much better.  

Walk was quite lovely. Not too bad with lower humidity and not quite 90 out.

Mac, sending mummy dust good thoughts dental visit goes well. Hugs too.

Ah Schumi, sometimes people are like herding cats.  LoL    Though it is annoying when all don’t generally agree to a time.

Ooh, it’s the what for dinner question.  Cooked up some chicken, as had a chicken breast left in the refrigerator, as made a good enough lunch.  Chopped it up, to cook fast.  Pasta dinner?  Maybe.  Seems we did not really grocery shop this weekend, so I can see us doing a fast run to the grocery store after dinner.


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Just a quick stop in!!!
> 
> @macraven  I hope your dentist appointment goes smoothly!!!  I have anxiety just thinking about going to the dentist.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!!



pumpkin
It took me a few years to hook up with the dentist I am now using
He had a long wait list for accepting new patients 
I needed to find one that was not in Chattanooga but the outer southern suburbs 
Wanted a dentist that was within a ten minute drive from my house and used twi light sedation so I did not need Mr Mac to drive me for appointments 

The dude I found is up there in price but it is completely painless dental surgery.
Nice thing is he waits until the patient is loopy before he does injections... big plus for me

He only schedules 4 patients a day and he works 3 days a week

He finished all the work today in just a bit over two hours while I was in the chair.

Next dental work I have is August for the another job to be done


----------



## Pumpkin1172

macraven said:


> pumpkin
> It took me a few years to hook up with the dentist I am now using
> He had a long wait list for accepting new patients
> I needed to find one that was not in Chattanooga but the outer southern suburbs
> Wanted a dentist that was within a ten minute drive from my house and used twi light sedation so I did not need Mr Mac to drive me for appointments
> 
> The dude I found is up there in price but it is completely painless dental surgery.
> Nice thing is he waits until the patient is loopy before he does injections... big plus for me


I won't say how long it's been since I have been to the dentist     I had many VERY  traumatic experiences as a child.  I won't go into them...but when I told dd about one experience...she asked me to stop.  She understood why then. 

I am extremely embarrassed but the trauma from childhood just keeps me from going back as an adult.  It took everything I had to take the kids for their appointments.  I worked really hard to find good pediatric dentists for them, so they wouldn't have my fears.  

I try really hard to take care of my teeth...and dread the day when I have to go back in again.  I know it's part of self care and part of good health...but I have NOT found a dentist here who has won me over for being patient with high anxiety people.

Edited to add

I would rather go through the scariest house at HHN with Michael Meyers chasing me down than go to the dentist.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Nothing much going on today. Dh called our painter to find out when he could start. Poor guy was home sick. Hopefully not Covid. We should have a quote on the floor by tomorrow. I hope we can get all of this done before dh has to go back to school in August. 



macraven said:


> Just back from Hennen’s steak house in Chattanooga  to celebrate a birthday
> We ate too much ...
> (isn’t it always like that, well it is for us)
> 
> no midnight snacks for me tonight


 Happy birthday to Mr. Mac.



schumigirl said:


> If we build our own home from scratch next, it`ll have full A/C running through it, just because.


I can't remember a time when we didn't have central A/C, but I have lived in the south almost all of my life. 



macraven said:


> Central air is a necessity in the south!


 Yes!



macraven said:


> I’m off today for another dental appointment which is an ongoing process
> With the molars that were extracted, have gum work to be done again
> And a cap put on one tooth today
> Crowns ( additional ones) will be put on next month
> 
> More implants or crowns will begin later this summer


Yikes! I hope all goes well. 



J'aime Paris said:


> That is such a fantastic gift idea! Can you PM me the company?


I just bought it from the shop on the official NASCAR website. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I would rather go through the scariest house at HHN with Michael Meyers chasing me down than go to the dentist.


 I am sorry to hear you have had so much dental trauma. I am the opposite. I have been very fortunate with dentists. 

Nothing to do tonight. I think I will indulge in some chocolate pudding.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah Schumi, sometimes people are like herding cats.  LoL    Though it is annoying when all don’t generally agree to a time.



Yes, and, they`ll have to agree now to what two of us decide, so we have done just that. 




macraven said:


> pumpkin
> It took me a few years to hook up with the dentist I am now using
> He had a long wait list for accepting new patients
> I needed to find one that was not in Chattanooga but the outer southern suburbs
> Wanted a dentist that was within a ten minute drive from my house and used twi light sedation so I did not need Mr Mac to drive me for appointments
> 
> The dude I found is up there in price but it is completely painless dental surgery.
> Nice thing is he waits until the patient is loopy before he does injections... big plus for me
> 
> He only schedules 4 patients a day and he works 3 days a week
> 
> He finished all the work today in just a bit over two hours while I was in the chair.
> 
> Next dental work I have is August for the another job to be done



With all you had done, you did marvellously. Price isn`t as important as your comfort. 

I do like the twilight sedation!! 




Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Nothing much going on today. Dh called our painter to find out when he could start. Poor guy was home sick. Hopefully not Covid. We should have a quote on the floor by tomorrow. I hope we can get all of this done before dh has to go back to school in August.
> 
> Happy birthday to Mr. Mac.
> 
> I can't remember a time when we didn't have central A/C, but I have lived in the south almost all of my life.
> 
> Yes!
> 
> Yikes! I hope all goes well.
> 
> I just bought it from the shop on the official NASCAR website.
> 
> I am sorry to hear you have had so much dental trauma. I am the opposite. I have been very fortunate with dentists.
> 
> Nothing to do tonight. I think I will indulge in some chocolate pudding.



Hope your decorator is ok and can start on your home soon, yes, it`s nice getting jobs done as quickly as possible.

Being in the South of the USA, yes, central air is essential, here in the UK it`s a non thing in most places.....we just don`t get those kind of temps and if we do, it doesn`t last long. I wonder if in the future new homes will have it, but right now, no, it`s just not a thing. 





In saying that we have out first ever "amber/red extreme heat warning" in the UK. It is hot for us. Some places will reach over 100F due to the "Bermuda Blowtorch" reaching us.......it`s nice!! We won`t reach 100F today thankfully, being right on the coast helps, it`s usually slightly cooler. And isolated thunderstorms are the order of the day.

So, another walk this morning, going to try and leave just after 7.15 and walk for around 2-3 hours depending on the heat. That`s what is deciding how long we`ll walk every day this week. 

Doing our chicken skewers and lamb kebabs tonight, with usual sides. But, no plans to do much at all except spend some time in the garden in the afternoon which is lovely. Noticed the plums are coming out in abundance yesterday, not ripe yet, but pears and apples are all starting to bloom too. 

Croissants this morning for breakfast. And water, lots of water. 




























Have a wonderful Tuesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah a hot feeling Tuesday for Schumi and me. Hope your early morning walk was nice.

Though at 92 today, not as warm as Schumi, but that glorious high weather has given us a clear sky, and oh so bright from the wee hours.  And so, as the humidity ticks up from all that sunshine, we get some haze this morning. Yep, going to be a hot one today.

And yay, with that daily days we go along the years, we are at a Tuesday today.  Woot to all enjoying a taco or two.  See, the day of the week Mac may say hey, Taco Bell dinner today.

And so. Have that terrific Taco Tuesday homies.

Oooh tea?  Yep time to get more of it.  And yes, even though I’m in the Northeast, it’s still nice to have both an AC and a heater.


----------



## macraven

We cheated and got our Taco Belle in last night 
as this weeks schedule would not work for us 

Inside dining started a month ago for our taco belle


----------



## Lynne G

Eh, Taco Bell Monday is just fine, Mac.  Yeah, I think some of our fast food places allow indoor, and some do not.  I don’t think we have stepped in a Taco Bell for over 2 years.  We go through the drive through and eat in parking lot.  We realized pretty quickly that that food does not travel well. And there is no close Taco Bell to us, as both are about a 15 to 20 minute or more drive to. And we like Baja Fresh, and that only one we know close to us is about a half hour ride away.  You’d think we’d have closer.  Well, we have three Wawa stores within a five minutes drive.  

And so, did buy salad with last night’s grocery run. I will be good and have a salad for lunch.

But back to program, as they say.   Hope all are having a beautiful sunny Summer day.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Just a quick stop in!!!
> 
> We finally got some much needed rain.  Temps are a little lower, and it's still super smoky here.  Woke up with a horrible headache.  Mostly from the smoke.  There is more rain in the forecast.  Hopefully that will help with some of the smoke.
> 
> Went to the city as a last minute decision to visit the kids and grandbaby.  Had a great time.  Took her to our version of " Mall of America " and into the amusement park area and let her ride some rides.  She LOVED it.  Now I'll be pestering Gramps to whip out the CC to take her to Disney lol.
> 
> It seems everyone is doing great here.
> 
> @macraven  I hope your dentist appointment goes smoothly!!!  I have anxiety just thinking about going to the dentist.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!!


Hope that smoke disappears quickly, no fun...
I dream of the day I can take a grand baby on vacation!!!  That would be the absolute best!



schumigirl said:


> Oh my goodness, I couldn`t imagine your temps without your central A/C!! I`d be the same, it`ll be on constantly.
> 
> lol....most kids don`t need inheritances these days    ....my motto is Spend...Spend.....Spend.......works for me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your pictures again!!! I loved seeing all the folks park up their boats and go to lunch in places like New Smyrna Beach and similar.....a very elegant way to lunch and a picnic sounds fun!!
> 
> Oh this book group are driving me nuts! I thought we had a meet sorted......now three want it changed to an evening, four want it on a morning, 3 want an afternoon and the rest of us don`t care! I will organise this......... I`m so ready to move on to the next book.
> 
> Glad to have you back though.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you Pumpkin.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon of sunshine here, lovely sitting out in the garden. And no need for dinner as lunch was so filling.
> 
> Going to try and organise this book group meet now.......


We've done the boat tie up as well and it's great fun, but decided on the picnic due to tubing.  We also tie up in harbors and go to bars for lunch.  I like that option a lot, since it's zero work for me, lol!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I won't say how long it's been since I have been to the dentist     I had many VERY  traumatic experiences as a child.  I won't go into them...but when I told dd about one experience...she asked me to stop.  She understood why then.
> 
> I am extremely embarrassed but the trauma from childhood just keeps me from going back as an adult.  It took everything I had to take the kids for their appointments.  I worked really hard to find good pediatric dentists for them, so they wouldn't have my fears.
> 
> I try really hard to take care of my teeth...and dread the day when I have to go back in again.  I know it's part of self care and part of good health...but I have NOT found a dentist here who has won me over for being patient with high anxiety people.
> 
> Edited to add
> 
> I would rather go through the scariest house at HHN with Michael Meyers chasing me down than go to the dentist.


I'm so sorry to hear this....
I'm sharing your post with my DD.  She's beginning dental school in August.  It is important that she knows people have suffered real trauma.  



Charade67 said:


> I just bought it from the shop on the official NASCAR website.


Thanks for the info!  I'll check it out!



schumigirl said:


> Yes, and, they`ll have to agree now to what two of us decide, so we have done just that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all you had done, you did marvellously. Price isn`t as important as your comfort.
> 
> I do like the twilight sedation!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your decorator is ok and can start on your home soon, yes, it`s nice getting jobs done as quickly as possible.
> 
> Being in the South of the USA, yes, central air is essential, here in the UK it`s a non thing in most places.....we just don`t get those kind of temps and if we do, it doesn`t last long. I wonder if in the future new homes will have it, but right now, no, it`s just not a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In saying that we have out first ever "amber/red extreme heat warning" in the UK. It is hot for us. Some places will reach over 100F due to the "Bermuda Blowtorch" reaching us.......it`s nice!! We won`t reach 100F today thankfully, being right on the coast helps, it`s usually slightly cooler. And isolated thunderstorms are the order of the day.
> 
> So, another walk this morning, going to try and leave just after 7.15 and walk for around 2-3 hours depending on the heat. That`s what is deciding how long we`ll walk every day this week.
> 
> Doing our chicken skewers and lamb kebabs tonight, with usual sides. But, no plans to do much at all except spend some time in the garden in the afternoon which is lovely. Noticed the plums are coming out in abundance yesterday, not ripe yet, but pears and apples are all starting to bloom too.
> 
> Croissants this morning for breakfast. And water, lots of water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday ​


Another great walk!
Dangerous heat levels for those not used to it and no AC.....



Lynne G said:


> Ah a hot feeling Tuesday for Schumi and me. Hope your early morning walk was nice.
> 
> Though at 92 today, not as warm as Schumi, but that glorious high weather has given us a clear sky, and oh so bright from the wee hours.  And so, as the humidity ticks up from all that sunshine, we get some haze this morning. Yep, going to be a hot one today.
> 
> And yay, with that daily days we go along the years, we are at a Tuesday today.  Woot to all enjoying a taco or two.  See, the day of the week Mac may say hey, Taco Bell dinner today.
> 
> And so. Have that terrific Taco Tuesday homies.
> 
> Oooh tea?  Yep time to get more of it.  And yes, even though I’m in the Northeast, it’s still nice to have both an AC and a heater.


With the hot flashes I've been having lately, I'd positively melt without the AC!  DH and DD say it feels like a meat locker in the house, lol!



Lynne G said:


> Eh, Taco Bell Monday is just fine, Mac.  Yeah, I think some of our fast food places allow indoor, and some do not.  I don’t think we have stepped in a Taco Bell for over 2 years.  We go through the drive through and eat in parking lot.  We realized pretty quickly that that food does not travel well. And there is no close Taco Bell to us, as both are about a 15 to 20 minute or more drive to. And we like Baja Fresh, and that only one we know close to us is about a half hour ride away.  You’d think we’d have closer.  Well, we have three Wawa stores within a five minutes drive.
> 
> And so, did buy salad with last night’s grocery run. I will be good and have a salad for lunch.
> 
> But back to program, as they say.   Hope all are having a beautiful sunny Summer day.


Agreed.  Fast food is best eaten right away!









I ended up making Jambalaya for dinner with the groceries bought yesterday.  I'm sure it's not authentic southern Jambalaya, but the family was quite pleased.  I used shrimp, my conecuh sausage and chicken for the proteins.  I could only find frozen okra, even after calling 6 stores, but it worked out fine.  Kept the spice level to medium-low, as we are wimps.  But it was perfect for us!

One week away from adventures in Boston!!  We have a nice dinner reserved, plans to visit Harvard, and a ghost and graveyards tour booked.  We might also visit the Aquarium....but it eats up a lot of time, so not completely sure on that.  Our hotel is centrally located to everything, and on the Freedom Trail.  We will walk around the city a great deal, and see what we come across!


I often get teased about my midwestern accent, so I thought these Boston memes were cute!!


----------



## schumigirl

Lori……I adore the Boston/Maine accent in general. There used to be 2 brothers who stayed Club for HHN a few years same time as us, and they were from Boston…….they loved Lobstah…….we chatted to them a lot. It’s one of those accents you could just listen to for hours.

Just a week away now? I cannot wait to hear all about it……sounds like you have some lovely plans there.

Yes, this heat will catch some out that just aren’t used to it. Being on the coast we just aren’t as hot as 100f (thank goodness) but it’s darn hotter than usual, even for July.

No spice in the jambalaya……lol……in saying that, I don’t like rice very much and can never get the taste for it, but I’m sure yours was lovely……well, except for the okra……  




Friend just left, her office is near us and she’d had enough for today. So she told her secretary, no calls, I’m busy. Sat with us for an hour or so had a coffee and she has headed home. 

We’re still in the garden, that little afternoon breeze has just started which is lovely.

Did our 7 miles this morning, would have been longer, but the heat was zapping us. So, bought some crab from the front and had that with salad for lunch, but feeling peckish, so might have an afternoon snack as it’s a few hours from dinner yet.

Extreme heat advisory has been extended till Friday, so nice week ahead……maybe a few storms in there too.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes. Schumi having our Summer fun weather too. Excessive heat warnings with some of those drenching thunderstorms. Time to stay cool and watch the skies.

Yay, a Paris post.  Yeah, not a fan of your dinner.  But glad to hear all enjoyed eating it. I do like food with some heat.  Hehe, my brother is growing some very hot tasting peppers.  He says he will have a good crop.  We will take some, as DH does not have taste buds. LoL 

Our 7 day forecast stays in the high 80’s, with only tomorrow having those ever happy chances of rain. Spotty rain showers predicted for our Wednesday. Guess that camel will need to watch the skies too, for rain.

Yay, time for my walk.  It’s lunchtime.  While l could walk as far as Schumi, I don’t get that long a lunch break.

So just a few miles for me.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah yes. Schumi having our Summer fun weather too. Excessive heat warnings with some of those drenching thunderstorms. Time to stay cool and watch the skies.
> 
> Yay, a Paris post.  Yeah, not a fan of your dinner.  But glad to hear all enjoyed eating it. I do like food with some heat.  Hehe, my brother is growing some very hot tasting peppers.  He says he will have a good crop.  We will take some, as DH does not have taste buds. LoL
> 
> Our 7 day forecast stays in the high 80’s, with only tomorrow having those ever happy chances of rain. Spotty rain showers predicted for our Wednesday. Guess that camel will need to watch the skies too, for rain.
> 
> Yay, time for my walk.  It’s lunchtime.  While l could walk as far as Schumi, I don’t get that long a lunch break.
> 
> So just a few miles for me.



Don’t worry LG I won’t keep score of walking lengths, never been competitive 

Yes, watching the skies will be fun as we overlook the sea, always good to see a storm out there. Just very unusual for us to be this hot for as long. 



Thinking of firing up the grill a little early tonight……..we’re all starving.

But, made up a few little appetisers and will take them outside for us all to nibble on. Breeze has got up a little but still pleasant. We had a weird 5 minute fog burst come in off the sea, took the temp right down, but it’s fine now.

Going to be a little duller and cooler tomorrow, so might up our walk to do some more…….and might have two friends join us, usually tempt them to walk by offering lunch at the end of it.

Time to nibble…….


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick morning stop in!

Worked a shift at HomeSense last night.  I always get my steps in while working a shift lol.   Only one of "those customers" who you hate to deal with.  Thank goodness, I was in a different part of the store and not called to the front.  I always seem to get called up...even though I'm not a manager and can't do anything  .  Guess it's my years of customer service that keep coming out to hopefully talk people off the ledge lol.  

I have an appointment to finally get a pedicure today.  I had put it off...then restrictions hit again....now that we are fully open here, I finally got an appointment at my favorite place.  So I am looking forward to that!!!  Now to decide what color what I want my nails...decisions, decisions lol.   

I was hoping to go for a walk tonight, but I have lots of things on my to-do list.  A grocery store stop, whip up supper, a little bit of housework...plus we are still under an air quality advisory because of the smoke.  I guess we will see how long all that takes me tonight.  



Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Nothing much going on today. Dh called our painter to find out when he could start. Poor guy was home sick. Hopefully not Covid. We should have a quote on the floor by tomorrow. I hope we can get all of this done before dh has to go back to school in August.


It is lots of work, but it is worth it in the end, once you see the results of it all.  I can't wait to see some before and after pictures!


schumigirl said:


> Doing our chicken skewers and lamb kebabs tonight, with usual sides. But, no plans to do much at all except spend some time in the garden in the afternoon which is lovely. Noticed the plums are coming out in abundance yesterday, not ripe yet, but pears and apples are all starting to bloom too.


That sounds delicious!!!  Enjoy your afternoon - especially after your morning walk!


J'aime Paris said:


> I'm sharing your post with my DD. She's beginning dental school in August. It is important that she knows people have suffered real trauma.


It was 40ish years ago...and things were very different then.  The expectations placed on children to just suck it up from unsympathetic dentists where there was no thought or sensitivity to children's needs or fears created it.  I was weirdly blessed with two sets of some of my adult teeth.  Needless to say, my mouth was a mess.   Luckily I was blessed also with very strong teeth.  Hopefully one day, I can overcome my fear.  Not many things give me anxiety...but THAT does!!!!


J'aime Paris said:


> One week away from adventures in Boston!! We have a nice dinner reserved, plans to visit Harvard, and a ghost and graveyards tour booked. We might also visit the Aquarium....but it eats up a lot of time, so not completely sure on that. Our hotel is centrally located to everything, and on the Freedom Trail. We will walk around the city a great deal, and see what we come across!


Sounds like you will have an amazing trip!!!!!


Lynne G said:


> Our 7 day forecast stays in the high 80’s, with only tomorrow having those ever happy chances of rain. Spotty rain showers predicted for our Wednesday. Guess that camel will need to watch the skies too, for rain.
> 
> Yay, time for my walk. It’s lunchtime. While l could walk as far as Schumi, I don’t get that long a lunch break.So just a few miles for me.


Enjoy your walk!  Hopefully not too many showers for you tomorrow!

Well, I should tackle this pile of papers that was just plopped onto my desk.

Take care hommies!!!!


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Lori……I adore the Boston/Maine accent in general. There used to be 2 brothers who stayed Club for HHN a few years same time as us, and they were from Boston…….they loved Lobstah…….we chatted to them a lot. It’s one of those accents you could just listen to for hours.
> 
> Just a week away now? I cannot wait to hear all about it……sounds like you have some lovely plans there.
> 
> Yes, this heat will catch some out that just aren’t used to it. Being on the coast we just aren’t as hot as 100f (thank goodness) but it’s darn hotter than usual, even for July.
> 
> No spice in the jambalaya……lol……in saying that, I don’t like rice very much and can never get the taste for it, but I’m sure yours was lovely……well, except for the okra……
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friend just left, her office is near us and she’d had enough for today. So she told her secretary, no calls, I’m busy. Sat with us for an hour or so had a coffee and she has headed home.
> 
> We’re still in the garden, that little afternoon breeze has just started which is lovely.
> 
> Did our 7 miles this morning, would have been longer, but the heat was zapping us. So, bought some crab from the front and had that with salad for lunch, but feeling peckish, so might have an afternoon snack as it’s a few hours from dinner yet.
> 
> Extreme heat advisory has been extended till Friday, so nice week ahead……maybe a few storms in there too.


I had PM'ed Woorfiedoodles and Bobbie68 for some Boston area help.  They were both wonderful and gave me awesome ideas!!



Lynne G said:


> Ah yes. Schumi having our Summer fun weather too. Excessive heat warnings with some of those drenching thunderstorms. Time to stay cool and watch the skies.
> 
> Yay, a Paris post.  Yeah, not a fan of your dinner.  But glad to hear all enjoyed eating it. I do like food with some heat.  Hehe, my brother is growing some very hot tasting peppers.  He says he will have a good crop.  We will take some, as DH does not have taste buds. LoL
> 
> Our 7 day forecast stays in the high 80’s, with only tomorrow having those ever happy chances of rain. Spotty rain showers predicted for our Wednesday. Guess that camel will need to watch the skies too, for rain.
> 
> Yay, time for my walk.  It’s lunchtime.  While l could walk as far as Schumi, I don’t get that long a lunch break.
> 
> So just a few miles for me.


Does your brother eat the peppers 'as is'?  Or does he use them to spice up dishes?




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick morning stop in!
> 
> Worked a shift at HomeSense last night.  I always get my steps in while working a shift lol.   Only one of "those customers" who you hate to deal with.  Thank goodness, I was in a different part of the store and not called to the front.  I always seem to get called up...even though I'm not a manager and can't do anything  .  Guess it's my years of customer service that keep coming out to hopefully talk people off the ledge lol.
> 
> I have an appointment to finally get a pedicure today.  I had put it off...then restrictions hit again....now that we are fully open here, I finally got an appointment at my favorite place.  So I am looking forward to that!!!  Now to decide what color what I want my nails...decisions, decisions lol.
> 
> I was hoping to go for a walk tonight, but I have lots of things on my to-do list.  A grocery store stop, whip up supper, a little bit of housework...plus we are still under an air quality advisory because of the smoke.  I guess we will see how long all that takes me tonight.
> 
> 
> It is lots of work, but it is worth it in the end, once you see the results of it all.  I can't wait to see some before and after pictures!
> 
> That sounds delicious!!!  Enjoy your afternoon - especially after your morning walk!
> 
> It was 40ish years ago...and things were very different then.  The expectations placed on children to just suck it up from unsympathetic dentists where there was no thought or sensitivity to children's needs or fears created it.  I was weirdly blessed with two sets of some of my adult teeth.  Needless to say, my mouth was a mess.   Luckily I was blessed also with very strong teeth.  Hopefully one day, I can overcome my fear.  Not many things give me anxiety...but THAT does!!!!
> 
> Sounds like you will have an amazing trip!!!!!
> 
> Enjoy your walk!  Hopefully not too many showers for you tomorrow!
> 
> Well, I should tackle this pile of papers that was just plopped onto my desk.
> 
> Take care hommies!!!!


Enjoy that pedi!!!!  

You sent your smoke down to us Pumpkin....we have an air quality alert that just popped up on my weather app!   It says the wildfire activity in Canada has been transported to us by a frontal boundary from northeast to southwest.  It is quite hazy outside currently and the air smells of smoke.   The air is due to be poor in my area until Wednesday according to the alert.





The Milwaukee Bucks are playing game 6 tonight of the NBA finals.  If we win tonight, we will be the champions!!!  Its very exciting around the Milwaukee area.  The city has already closed streets downtown and are expecting 65,000 fans to descend upon the area where the game will be played!  Plus another 25K fans inside the arena.  And many thousands more at all the downtown bars where the streets will be accessible by foot only tonight.
I'm staying at home, and will be wearing my tshirt to support my team.....Go Bucks!!   #fearthedeer


----------



## Pumpkin1172

J'aime Paris said:


> The Milwaukee Bucks are playing game 6 tonight of the NBA finals. If we win tonight, we will be the champions!!! Its very exciting around the Milwaukee area. The city has already closed streets downtown and are expecting 65,000 fans to descend upon the area where the game will be played! Plus another 25K fans inside the arena. And many thousands more at all the downtown bars where the streets will be accessible by foot only tonight.
> I'm staying at home, and will be wearing my tshirt to support my team.....Go Bucks!! #fearthedeer


We were watching the previous game on Saturday night when we were out for supper with the kids...and the place was buzzing and cheering for the Bucks.  I sure hope they pull off this win!!!!!

I hope the smoke clears soon!!!  It's a normal part of our summer is to have Canada burning     BC and Ontario are reporting lots of fires right now.  Both regions typically do have many large fires.  Hopefully they stay away from the cities and rural areas.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick morning stop in!
> 
> Worked a shift at HomeSense last night.  I always get my steps in while working a shift lol.   Only one of "those customers" who you hate to deal with.  Thank goodness, I was in a different part of the store and not called to the front.  I always seem to get called up...even though I'm not a manager and can't do anything  .  Guess it's my years of customer service that keep coming out to hopefully talk people off the ledge lol.
> 
> I have an appointment to finally get a pedicure today.  I had put it off...then restrictions hit again....now that we are fully open here, I finally got an appointment at my favorite place.  So I am looking forward to that!!!  Now to decide what color what I want my nails...decisions, decisions lol.
> 
> I was hoping to go for a walk tonight, but I have lots of things on my to-do list.  A grocery store stop, whip up supper, a little bit of housework...plus we are still under an air quality advisory because of the smoke.  I guess we will see how long all that takes me tonight.
> 
> 
> It is lots of work, but it is worth it in the end, once you see the results of it all.  I can't wait to see some before and after pictures!
> 
> That sounds delicious!!!  Enjoy your afternoon - especially after your morning walk!
> 
> It was 40ish years ago...and things were very different then.  The expectations placed on children to just suck it up from unsympathetic dentists where there was no thought or sensitivity to children's needs or fears created it.  I was weirdly blessed with two sets of some of my adult teeth.  Needless to say, my mouth was a mess.   Luckily I was blessed also with very strong teeth.  Hopefully one day, I can overcome my fear.  Not many things give me anxiety...but THAT does!!!!
> 
> Sounds like you will have an amazing trip!!!!!
> 
> Enjoy your walk!  Hopefully not too many showers for you tomorrow!
> 
> Well, I should tackle this pile of papers that was just plopped onto my desk.
> 
> Take care hommies!!!!



Good to see you Pumpkin.......and yes, some folks need to learn how to speak to others in many circumstances. I know some customers seem to forget they`re delaing with humans when speaking to people who are trying to help them. People skills are missing at times. 

Oh goodness, I hear you on the dentists of the 70`s....the first dentist I had at school was known as the butcher. Yes, not much choice around where I grew up back then. I blame him for me having such terrible teeth. My dentist now I`ve had for a long time, we travel all the way back to where we used to live to see him, but now he is selling his practice as he is 55 and want to take it easy.....gutted. 

Hope you get back to walking soon.....





J'aime Paris said:


> I had PM'ed Woorfiedoodles and Bobbie68 for some Boston area help.  They were both wonderful and gave me awesome ideas!!
> 
> 
> Does your brother eat the peppers 'as is'?  Or does he use them to spice up dishes?
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy that pedi!!!!
> 
> You sent your smoke down to us Pumpkin....we have an air quality alert that just popped up on my weather app!   It says the wildfire activity in Canada has been transported to us by a frontal boundary from northeast to southwest.  It is quite hazy outside currently and the air smells of smoke.   The air is due to be poor in my area until Wednesday according to the alert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Milwaukee Bucks are playing game 6 tonight of the NBA finals.  If we win tonight, we will be the champions!!!  Its very exciting around the Milwaukee area.  The city has already closed streets downtown and are expecting 65,000 fans to descend upon the area where the game will be played!  Plus another 25K fans inside the arena.  And many thousands more at all the downtown bars where the streets will be accessible by foot only tonight.
> I'm staying at home, and will be wearing my tshirt to support my team.....Go Bucks!!   #fearthedeer



Worfiedoodles is a star!! She is lovely and yes, would be happy to help you. 

Enjoy that game tonight.....sounds like a huge amount of fun and hope your team win....

I`m not lynne, but the chillies we grow we use in cooking mostly, sometimes chop a tiny amount through salads....we like them spicy too. We had one fail, but trying the carolina reaper again. We also have regular birds eye chillies on a plant....even they are fairly hot. 

Have fun tonight and hope that smoke clears for you......





It`s slightly cooler tonight, won`t need the aircon unit to help sleep for sure. 

Dinner was lush!! And very filling, certainly no room for dessert tonight, I had made some ice cream but it`ll keep till next time.


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, we tend to use them to spice up a meal.  He did tell me the kind, Paris, but I forgot.  Next time I talk with him, will ask him.  

Yeah, and part of our haze this morning was smoke from the West. Yep, us too have air quality warnings. Global we are.

Yay, being legally blond as hair pamper time.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Night light....Milwaukee Bucks won the NBA championship!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macraven

Lynne our Taco Bell’s reopened many months ago
We prefer to eat the foodinside the restaurant

food is hot and soda dispenser is full
Not very crowded inside the Taco Bell  stores


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> View attachment 591073
> Night light....Milwaukee Bucks won the NBA championship!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Congrat to your team!!! 

Hope no headache this morning.......




macraven said:


> Lynne our Taco Bell’s reopened many months ago
> We prefer to eat the fod inside the restaurant
> 
> food is hot and soda dispenser is full
> Not very crowded inside the Taco Bell  stores
> 
> we prefer to eat Taco Bell when the food is hot



I remember you writing your TB had reopened.........Tom has always wanted to try it, just to say he has, but not food I like at all......wish I did though. 






And another hot and sunny ahead for us......it was supposed to be dull and cloudy this morning, but the sun is already fully up and it is bright. Guess it`ll be sunscreen and another early walk. Will txt our friends at a more reasonable time to say we`ll leave early. 

And again, if it`s as hot as yesterday, won`t be doing much at all after our walk. Might go out for a light lunch and that`s about it. 

Got our book group organised yesterday, so that`s something sorted. 

Looking at booking something for September now, still waiting on these flights beig cancelled, but as soon as they are I`ll press the button on some nights away in Scotland. We did think of going back to the Cotswolds, but most places we would stay are already booked up. It`ll be lovely to see everyone again and we have a wedding to attend too. 

BBQ will be used again tonight, not sure what we`ll have yet, haven`t looked at what`s there and what we need....hopefully we can avoid any shopping.

Croissants and fruit again this morning, most fruit are delicious right now. 




























Have a wonderful Wednesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah a wonderful Wednesday to you too Schumi.  Hot here as well, though with some good chances thunderstorms later today.  Though our air quality is unhealthy with the smokey humidity in our air.  But at least was a beautiful sunrise and bright enough out now.  

And ah yes,


Why hello camel.  Ah yes, time of year to see the clouds coming.  And are they those cute puffy white ones or those stormy darker clouds that yep, rain bearing one?  Those rain carrying ones are dark, almost black looking clouds.  And so, as camel decided to be a puffy white cloud.  Yay, He’s hoping the clouds that come in our afternoon are not rainy ones.  And he wishes all the homies this Wednesday a sunny one, and says get over this hump of a day, and woot!  A Friday will be here with two more sleeps.  Woot! Woot!  

And so, I too wish all have that wonderful Wednesday. Enjoy this mid week day.

Lastly, agree Mac, Taco Bell food needs to be eaten hot. For now, we just have to eat it in our car.

Ah yes, AC has been working and nice and cool inside.  It’s hazy, but it’s muggy, so even though 72 out already, good reason to be inside where it’s good air quality and not humid either.  So not too bad a day, as 84 is the high. And tea is happily being sipped. Hot tea.  Yay, and good morning homies.


----------



## Lynne G

Ugh, SW changed both our arriving flights in September from early morning ones to afternoon ones.  And little one’s flight got changed to a one stop early morning from a direct.  I promptly changed to to a much later direct that arrives almost the same time as the one stop.  She does not need to sit in Atlanta’s airport for hours to get another flight to Orlando.  At least mine stayed a direct.  Sigh.  Annoying as all.  Rant over.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

J'aime Paris said:


> View attachment 591073
> Night light....Milwaukee Bucks won the NBA championship!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I’m a Laker fan and have been since Kobe came to town, I must say the Bucks are really really impressive, and so cool for you and Milwaukee!!! 

Well deserved!!!

Enjoy the bragging rights of being NBA CHAMPIONS!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ugh, SW changed both our arriving flights in September from early morning ones to afternoon ones.  And little one’s flight got changed to a one stop early morning from a direct.  I promptly changed to to a much later direct that arrives almost the same time as the one stop.  She does not need to sit in Atlanta’s airport for hours to get another flight to Orlando.  At least mine stayed a direct.  Sigh.  Annoying as all.  Rant over.



Glad you got her a direct flight Lynne. Yes, no need for her to sit in an airport for no good reason. Hope that`s the last change for you. 




Did our 10 miles this morning.....and yes, tootsies are doing ok. It looked dull and cloudy, but my goodness it was humid and very sticky. But, lovely walk with 2 friends who don`t usually walk further than themselves, they did well. Half expected her to turn up in high heels as she always wears them, everywhere. But, she managed some flats for a change. 

Had some sandwiches for lunch in one of the beach cafe`s then not much else planned for the rest of the day. 

BBQ will be used for dinner tonight again, made some chipotle coleslaw as one fo the sides, but think it may be too spicy for the other two, fine for Tom and I. We`ll see, tastes good to me. 

Lori, it might not be for you either......it is spicy!

Have a few phone calls to make today. Some people are still requesting them even though lockdown is officially over, so many lonely people out there. Shocking some don`t even have any friends either. 

Time to move again.......


----------



## J'aime Paris

Pumpkin1172 said:


> We were watching the previous game on Saturday night when we were out for supper with the kids...and the place was buzzing and cheering for the Bucks.  I sure hope they pull off this win!!!!!
> 
> I hope the smoke clears soon!!!  It's a normal part of our summer is to have Canada burning     BC and Ontario are reporting lots of fires right now.  Both regions typically do have many large fires.  Hopefully they stay away from the cities and rural areas.


The smoke is much improved already today.
And the Bucks pulled out a W!!!



schumigirl said:


> Good to see you Pumpkin.......and yes, some folks need to learn how to speak to others in many circumstances. I know some customers seem to forget they`re delaing with humans when speaking to people who are trying to help them. People skills are missing at times.
> 
> Oh goodness, I hear you on the dentists of the 70`s....the first dentist I had at school was known as the butcher. Yes, not much choice around where I grew up back then. I blame him for me having such terrible teeth. My dentist now I`ve had for a long time, we travel all the way back to where we used to live to see him, but now he is selling his practice as he is 55 and want to take it easy.....gutted.
> 
> Hope you get back to walking soon.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worfiedoodles is a star!! She is lovely and yes, would be happy to help you.
> 
> Enjoy that game tonight.....sounds like a huge amount of fun and hope your team win....
> 
> I`m not lynne, but the chillies we grow we use in cooking mostly, sometimes chop a tiny amount through salads....we like them spicy too. We had one fail, but trying the carolina reaper again. We also have regular birds eye chillies on a plant....even they are fairly hot.
> 
> Have fun tonight and hope that smoke clears for you......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It`s slightly cooler tonight, won`t need the aircon unit to help sleep for sure.
> 
> Dinner was lush!! And very filling, certainly no room for dessert tonight, I had made some ice cream but it`ll keep till next time.


Yes, it's so incredible how willing people on theses boards are about helping others.  It's so appreciated!!  
If anyone ever ventures to Milwaukee, I'd gladly offer my assistance.

And yes, the Bucks did it!!



Lynne G said:


> Yes, we tend to use them to spice up a meal.  He did tell me the kind, Paris, but I forgot.  Next time I talk with him, will ask him.
> 
> Yeah, and part of our haze this morning was smoke from the West. Yep, us too have air quality warnings. Global we are.
> 
> Yay, being legally blond as hair pamper time.


I would think spicing up a meal would be the most enjoyable.  I've seen people dripping with sweat when eating a hot pepper by itself....how is that tasty??



schumigirl said:


> Congrat to your team!!!
> 
> Hope no headache this morning.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember you writing your TB had reopened.........Tom has always wanted to try it, just to say he has, but not food I like at all......wish I did though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another hot and sunny ahead for us......it was supposed to be dull and cloudy this morning, but the sun is already fully up and it is bright. Guess it`ll be sunscreen and another early walk. Will txt our friends at a more reasonable time to say we`ll leave early.
> 
> And again, if it`s as hot as yesterday, won`t be doing much at all after our walk. Might go out for a light lunch and that`s about it.
> 
> Got our book group organised yesterday, so that`s something sorted.
> 
> Looking at booking something for September now, still waiting on these flights beig cancelled, but as soon as they are I`ll press the button on some nights away in Scotland. We did think of going back to the Cotswolds, but most places we would stay are already booked up. It`ll be lovely to see everyone again and we have a wedding to attend too.
> 
> BBQ will be used again tonight, not sure what we`ll have yet, haven`t looked at what`s there and what we need....hopefully we can avoid any shopping.
> 
> Croissants and fruit again this morning, most fruit are delicious right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday ​


Yes, we won!!  And everyone is elated!  There will be a huge parade and celebration in a few days.

No headache....I only had 2 glasses of wine.  I was so into the game, I kept forgetting about my glass, lol!

Fingers crossed you'll have a great trip planned for September!




Lynne G said:


> Ah a wonderful Wednesday to you too Schumi.  Hot here as well, though with some good chances thunderstorms later today.  Though our air quality is unhealthy with the smokey humidity in our air.  But at least was a beautiful sunrise and bright enough out now.
> 
> And ah yes,
> View attachment 591101
> 
> Why hello camel.  Ah yes, time of year to see the clouds coming.  And are they those cute puffy white ones or those stormy darker clouds that yep, rain bearing one?  Those rain carrying ones are dark, almost black looking clouds.  And so, as camel decided to be a puffy white cloud.  Yay, He’s hoping the clouds that come in our afternoon are not rainy ones.  And he wishes all the homies this Wednesday a sunny one, and says get over this hump of a day, and woot!  A Friday will be here with two more sleeps.  Woot! Woot!
> 
> And so, I too wish all have that wonderful Wednesday. Enjoy this mid week day.
> 
> Lastly, agree Mac, Taco Bell food needs to be eaten hot. For now, we just have to eat it in our car.
> 
> Ah yes, AC has been working and nice and cool inside.  It’s hazy, but it’s muggy, so even though 72 out already, good reason to be inside where it’s good air quality and not humid either.  So not too bad a day, as 84 is the high. And tea is happily being sipped. Hot tea.  Yay, and good morning homies.


Our nearest Taco Bell shares the building with a Pizza Hut.  Those two food smells do not mix well together, so it really stinks in that restaurant.    Not sure why they do that?  I've also seen a TB with a Long John
Silver.  Such a turn off.   I'll only go to a TB that is not sharing with another chain.



Lynne G said:


> Ugh, SW changed both our arriving flights in September from early morning ones to afternoon ones.  And little one’s flight got changed to a one stop early morning from a direct.  I promptly changed to to a much later direct that arrives almost the same time as the one stop.  She does not need to sit in Atlanta’s airport for hours to get another flight to Orlando.  At least mine stayed a direct.  Sigh.  Annoying as all.  Rant over.


Southwest!!!!  I love them and hate them.....
They pulled the time change on me for my last 2 trips.



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I’m a Laker fan and have been since Kobe came to town, I must say the Bucks are really really impressive, and so cool for you and Milwaukee!!!
> 
> Well deserved!!!
> 
> Enjoy the bragging rights of being NBA CHAMPIONS!!!!!


Thanks!!   It's our first title in 50 years....so we are really pumped!



schumigirl said:


> Glad you got her a direct flight Lynne. Yes, no need for her to sit in an airport for no good reason. Hope that`s the last change for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did our 10 miles this morning.....and yes, tootsies are doing ok. It looked dull and cloudy, but my goodness it was humid and very sticky. But, lovely walk with 2 friends who don`t usually walk further than themselves, they did well. Half expected her to turn up in high heels as she always wears them, everywhere. But, she managed some flats for a change.
> 
> Had some sandwiches for lunch in one of the beach cafe`s then not much else planned for the rest of the day.
> 
> BBQ will be used for dinner tonight again, made some chipotle coleslaw as one fo the sides, but think it may be too spicy for the other two, fine for Tom and I. We`ll see, tastes good to me.
> 
> Lori, it might not be for you either......it is spicy!
> 
> Have a few phone calls to make today. Some people are still requesting them even though lockdown is officially over, so many lonely people out there. Shocking some don`t even have any friends either.
> 
> Time to move again.......


10 miles, holy smokes Carole!  Bravo!

On a spice scale from 1-10, I am comfortable at a 3.  I'm guessing your coleslaw is at a high spice level than that, lol! 

No scientific reasoning or proof....I think my lack of tolerance of spiciness comes from my genes.  I'm mostly germanic.  And German food isn't exactly known to have high spice levels.  Plus, I was raised on meat and potato type meals.  Again, bland.    This may be complete bull, but I'm sticking to it...haha!!







Slept in later than normal this morning.  Went to bed late and was pumped full of adrenaline, so I had difficulty falling asleep. 

It was such a great game!!!!!!      

The whole series with the Suns was incredible, and either team could have been the victor.  (But I'm happy we were able to be the ones to do it)


Making ribs for supper tonight, with a side of smashed potatoes.  We haven't had ribs in ages, so I'm looking forward it.  I will put them in the crock pot soon and slow cook them all day.  Yum!

A most glorious hump day it is!!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> The smoke is much improved already today.
> And the Bucks pulled out a W!!!
> 
> 
> Yes, it's so incredible how willing people on theses boards are about helping others.  It's so appreciated!!
> If anyone ever ventures to Milwaukee, I'd gladly offer my assistance.
> 
> And yes, the Bucks did it!!
> 
> 
> I would think spicing up a meal would be the most enjoyable.  I've seen people dripping with sweat when eating a hot pepper by itself....how is that tasty??
> 
> 
> Yes, we won!!  And everyone is elated!  There will be a huge parade and celebration in a few days.
> 
> No headache....I only had 2 glasses of wine.  I was so into the game, I kept forgetting about my glass, lol!
> 
> Fingers crossed you'll have a great trip planned for September!
> 
> 
> 
> Our nearest Taco Bell shares the building with a Pizza Hut.  Those two food smells do not mix well together, so it really stinks in that restaurant.    Not sure why they do that?  I've also seen a TB with a Long John
> Silver.  Such a turn off.   I'll only go to a TB that is not sharing with another chain.
> 
> 
> Southwest!!!!  I love them and hate them.....
> They pulled the time change on me for my last 2 trips.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!   It's our first title in 50 years....so we are really pumped!
> 
> 
> 10 miles, holy smokes Carole!  Bravo!
> 
> On a spice scale from 1-10, I am comfortable at a 3.  I'm guessing your coleslaw is at a high spice level than that, lol!
> 
> No scientific reasoning or proof....I think my lack of tolerance of spiciness comes from my genes.  I'm mostly germanic.  And German food isn't exactly known to have high spice levels.  Plus, I was raised on meat and potato type meals.  Again, bland.    This may be complete bull, but I'm sticking to it...haha!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slept in later than normal this morning.  Went to bed late and was pumped full of adrenaline, so I had difficulty falling asleep.
> 
> It was such a great game!!!!!!
> 
> The whole series with the Suns was incredible, and either team could have been the victor.  (But I'm happy we were able to be the ones to do it)
> 
> 
> Making ribs for supper tonight, with a side of smashed potatoes.  We haven't had ribs in ages, so I'm looking forward it.  I will put them in the crock pot soon and slow cook them all day.  Yum!
> 
> A most glorious hump day it is!!




I have had a chilli pepper like that before where it was just hot! But, I much prefer them for added spice and flavour. Yes, I think the coleslaw is maybe an 8/10, it was supposed to be less.....but, well.....you know!

Funny, I was talking about this with mac the other day, Tom and I are both off of German ancestry, both of us had one set of GP from Germany. But, we both love spicy hot food, and food with plenty of flavour. Cannot take bland generic food. 

Yes, happy with the walking! Legs only complain now and again.......lol....

Glad you had such a lovely night and fabulous when your local team wins...glad you finally slept though, it is hard after such an exciting night.

Dinner sounds good.....love ribs!! Haven`t made them for ages......enjoy!!! 




The two people I was supposed to call are out......lol.....they`re not housebound anymore so I`m glad they can get out a little now. 

Shouldn`t be this hungry before 4pm.......think I have some olives somewhere......


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh dinner at Paris’s.  Ribs and taters?  Yum!  And yay, b ball team winning.  I’m sure the town is celebrating. How nice to have everyone happy.  

Oh I hear ya Schumi, I’m ready for lunch and that’s still not for another hour. Did not post my much shorter walks to be competitive, sorry if it sounded that way. But today, I will be lunchtime walking about 2 or so miles. May do more like just about 2, as heard we have unhealthy air quality today.

Ah yes, from a family that did only plain meat and potatoes too. But I enjoy some heat in my meals, and my family does not mind if it is spicy.

But I’m the only one in my family  that is a tea drinker, and that’s fine with me.  My mom also enjoyed tea, so I guess that’s why I do.


----------



## Lynne G

We had hail and lost power!  What a storm we had.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. 



schumigirl said:


> Some places will reach over 100F due to the "Bermuda Blowtorch" reaching us......


Yikes! It rarely gets that hot here, but we do often have temps in the 90s.



Lynne G said:


> And yes, even though I’m in the Northeast, it’s still nice to have both an AC and a heater.


 When I moved to Miami my father tried to convince me that most homes didn't have central heat. We actually had some days of cold weather when we lived there. 



J'aime Paris said:


> One week away from adventures in Boston!! We have a nice dinner reserved, plans to visit Harvard, and a ghost and graveyards tour booked. We might also visit the Aquarium....but it eats up a lot of time, so not completely sure on that. Our hotel is centrally located to everything, and on the Freedom Trail. We will walk around the city a great deal, and see what we come across!


 Soundls like a wonderful trip. I hope to see pictures. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> It is lots of work, but it is worth it in the end, once you see the results of it all. I can't wait to see some before and after pictures!


I should be able to start tomorrow. We are having the ceiling fan and foyer light replaced.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Worked a shift at HomeSense last night. I always get my steps in while working a shift lol. Only one of "those customers" who you hate to deal with. Thank goodness, I was in a different part of the store and not called to the front. I always seem to get called up...even though I'm not a manager and can't do anything  . Guess it's my years of customer service that keep coming out to hopefully talk people off the ledge lol.


 I do not miss working retail customer service.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> It was 40ish years ago...and things were very different then. The expectations placed on children to just suck it up from unsympathetic dentists where there was no thought or sensitivity to children's needs or fears created it. I was weirdly blessed with two sets of some of my adult teeth. Needless to say, my mouth was a mess. Luckily I was blessed also with very strong teeth. Hopefully one day, I can overcome my fear. Not many things give me anxiety...but THAT does!!!!





schumigirl said:


> Oh goodness, I hear you on the dentists of the 70`s....the first dentist I had at school was known as the butcher. Yes, not much choice around where I grew up back then. I blame him for me having such terrible teeth. My dentist now I`ve had for a long time, we travel all the way back to where we used to live to see him, but now he is selling his practice as he is 55 and want to take it easy.....gutted.


 I guess I have been very fortunate. I have always had good dentists, even when I was a child. I can only remember one dentist that I refused to go back to. She had no personality or bedside manner. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Night light....Milwaukee Bucks won the NBA championship!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Congrats! I know you are thrilled. 



Lynne G said:


> Ugh, SW changed both our arriving flights in September from early morning ones to afternoon ones.  And little one’s flight got changed to a one stop early morning from a direct.  I promptly changed to to a much later direct that arrives almost the same time as the one stop.  She does not need to sit in Atlanta’s airport for hours to get another flight to Orlando.  At least mine stayed a direct.  Sigh.  Annoying as all.  Rant over.


 Sorry you are having flight issues. We live in a small town, so there is no such thing as a direct flight to Orlando. I think the only place I can go direct is Charlotte, NC.



schumigirl said:


> Did our 10 miles this morning...


 Wow! I am very impressed. 



Lynne G said:


> We had hail and lost power! What a storm we had.


Wow. Hope it didn't stay off too long. 


We got our flooring quote today.   The painter should be by on Friday with a contract. Poor guy doesn't know how to attach a document to an email, so he is delivering it in person. Now if we could just get some estimates on the constructions projects we need done.

Thinking Chinese for supper tonight.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Power came on as was doing my morning refreshing by phone flashlight. And thankful as I heard my AC go on a few minutes later.  Yay, house no longer feels humid nor too warm.  And no need to reset modem either.  That was nice.  Now just have to reset clocks.  But I will say, as we drove around last night to get food and recharge phones, it was nice to see the clear night sky without all the outdoor lighting making it not so dark out.  And ooh was such a big enough full moon to see it so well.  And still clear this morning.  Ahhh.

So ah yes, as back to routine I am, and tea for me. Seems most was okay in the refrigerator, thankful for that too. We did not open it at all after the power went out.   

Ooh fire whistle just went off. Hmm.

And that darn SW was still changing flights. As now my return flight has been pushed back 15 minutes, but at least both stayed direct. And at least little one’s changes reduced the price a little bit. So she has some travel funds for later. But ack, she looses more than 1/2 a day with the flight changes. And she’s only going for 4 days, 3 nights. I loose 6 hours of time total. But what annoys me the most is that SW removed all direct early morning flights to Orlando for our September flight days. Sigh. I wish back to business did not have to have flight changes.

Oh well. It is indeed a Thirsty Thursday. Hope you have a terrific one. And drink up, it is good for the body.

Oh and it is a good morning.  I hope yours will be or has been.


----------



## macraven

Lynne
I used SW for a number of years and it was fine when I lived in the north
Did have time delays and change of route on this behalf before and it always was not to my liking 
But they were cheap 

only used them twice after I moved to GA
They fly out of Atlanta but had to buy a seat with Groome transportation shuttle to reach Atlanta then fly SW to ord

it was time consuming for me and a few trips took over two hours to reach Atlanta
Groome picks up reservations at other hotels along the way
Few times we waited 39 minutes for pick ups 
Last time had a 2.5 hour delay with Groome and that was the last time I flew SW

simply better doing a two flight set up
Use a hopper flight delta out of chatt and go directly to delta terminal 

Hope you don’t have any more changes or last minute issues with SW!


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Mac.  I hope so too.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> I have had a chilli pepper like that before where it was just hot! But, I much prefer them for added spice and flavour. Yes, I think the coleslaw is maybe an 8/10, it was supposed to be less.....but, well.....you know!
> 
> Funny, I was talking about this with mac the other day, Tom and I are both off of German ancestry, both of us had one set of GP from Germany. But, we both love spicy hot food, and food with plenty of flavour. Cannot take bland generic food.
> 
> Yes, happy with the walking! Legs only complain now and again.......lol....
> 
> Glad you had such a lovely night and fabulous when your local team wins...glad you finally slept though, it is hard after such an exciting night.
> 
> Dinner sounds good.....love ribs!! Haven`t made them for ages......enjoy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two people I was supposed to call are out......lol.....they`re not housebound anymore so I`m glad they can get out a little now.
> 
> Shouldn`t be this hungry before 4pm.......think I have some olives somewhere......


It's so nice you've continued to make those calls.  I'm sure they appreciate it!!



Lynne G said:


> Ooh dinner at Paris’s.  Ribs and taters?  Yum!  And yay, b ball team winning.  I’m sure the town is celebrating. How nice to have everyone happy.
> 
> Oh I hear ya Schumi, I’m ready for lunch and that’s still not for another hour. Did not post my much shorter walks to be competitive, sorry if it sounded that way. But today, I will be lunchtime walking about 2 or so miles. May do more like just about 2, as heard we have unhealthy air quality today.
> 
> Ah yes, from a family that did only plain meat and potatoes too. But I enjoy some heat in my meals, and my family does not mind if it is spicy.
> 
> But I’m the only one in my family  that is a tea drinker, and that’s fine with me.  My mom also enjoyed tea, so I guess that’s why I do.


Ribs were good, and we have leftovers!



Lynne G said:


> We had hail and lost power!  What a storm we had.  View attachment 591198


Wow, those are some big hail stones!!  Stay safe!



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> Yikes! It rarely gets that hot here, but we do often have temps in the 90s.
> 
> When I moved to Miami my father tried to convince me that most homes didn't have central heat. We actually had some days of cold weather when we lived there.
> 
> Soundls like a wonderful trip. I hope to see pictures.
> 
> I should be able to start tomorrow. We are having the ceiling fan and foyer light replaced.
> 
> I do not miss working retail customer service.
> 
> 
> I guess I have been very fortunate. I have always had good dentists, even when I was a child. I can only remember one dentist that I refused to go back to. She had no personality or bedside manner.
> 
> Congrats! I know you are thrilled.
> 
> Sorry you are having flight issues. We live in a small town, so there is no such thing as a direct flight to Orlando. I think the only place I can go direct is Charlotte, NC.
> 
> Wow! I am very impressed.
> 
> 
> Wow. Hope it didn't stay off too long.
> 
> 
> We got our flooring quote today.   The painter should be by on Friday with a contract. Poor guy doesn't know how to attach a document to an email, so he is delivering it in person. Now if we could just get some estimates on the constructions projects we need done.
> 
> Thinking Chinese for supper tonight.


Prices for everything seem to have gone up dramatically in the past 18 months.
Hope you're able to find something at a decent price point!



Lynne G said:


> Yay!  Power came on as was doing my morning refreshing by phone flashlight. And thankful as I heard my AC go on a few minutes later.  Yay, house no longer feels humid nor too warm.  And no need to reset modem either.  That was nice.  Now just have to reset clocks.  But I will say, as we drove around last night to get food and recharge phones, it was nice to see the clear night sky without all the outdoor lighting making it not so dark out.  And ooh was such a big enough full moon to see it so well.  And still clear this morning.  Ahhh.
> 
> So ah yes, as back to routine I am, and tea for me. Seems most was okay in the refrigerator, thankful for that too. We did not open it at all after the power went out.
> 
> Ooh fire whistle just went off. Hmm.
> 
> And that darn SW was still changing flights. As now my return flight has been pushed back 15 minutes, but at least both stayed direct. And at least little one’s changes reduced the price a little bit. So she has some travel funds for later. But ack, she looses more than 1/2 a day with the flight changes. And she’s only going for 4 days, 3 nights. I loose 6 hours of time total. But what annoys me the most is that SW removed all direct early morning flights to Orlando for our September flight days. Sigh. I wish back to business did not have to have flight changes.
> 
> Oh well. It is indeed a Thirsty Thursday. Hope you have a terrific one. And drink up, it is good for the body.
> 
> Oh and it is a good morning.  I hope yours will be or has been.


Glad your power came back on!!

And no more flight changes SW!!



macraven said:


> Lynne
> I used SW for a number of years and it was fine when I lived in the north
> Did have time delays and change of route on this behalf before and it always was not to my liking
> But they were cheap
> 
> only used them twice after I moved to GA
> They fly out of Atlanta but had to buy a seat with Groome transportation shuttle to reach Atlanta then fly SW to ord
> 
> it was time consuming for me and a few trips took over two hours to reach Atlanta
> Groome picks up reservations at other hotels along the way
> Few times we waited 39 minutes for pick ups
> Last time had a 2.5 hour delay with Groome and that was the last time I flew SW
> 
> simply better doing a two flight set up
> Use a hopper flight delta out of chatt and go directly to delta terminal
> 
> Hope you don’t have any more changes or last minute issues with SW!


I used Delta primarily when going to the condos in Alabama.  Using them for our Boston trip next week too.  I had a free companion flight to use.









A day with no plans.  Literally nothing on the calendar.  Such a strange occurrence.  What am I to do with myself???


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick morning stop in!!!

It is cool here, but the sun is shinning.  Such weird weather we have had this summer already.  It was soooo foggy here yesterday morning, cool all day and just sticky humid.  Which is soooo abnormal for our area.  Had a good storm go through our area with a decent amount of rain fall for about 2 hrs last night.  The smoke seems to have cleared, no more gross sticky humidity, and the sun is shinning.  It isn't going to get super warm here today, but at least the sun is shinning.  The weather forecast looks great for the weekend at around 80ish.  Just perfect!!!  

Trying to figure out what to whip up for supper tonight with the fresh veggies we bought at the farmers market when we went with dd in the big city.  Hoping to get to the farmer's market here on Saturday to get a few more things.  I like to whip up a fresh veggie soup like dh's mom used to make.  He loves it when I make that for him.  I really would love some fresh lettuce for salad this week!  

Dh bought a new gps/fish finder/ depth finder for the boat.  Our old one crap*ed out.  And of course, he couldn't buy just basic one   Man they sure went up in price from the last time we bought one.  So he will hook it up tonight and tomorrow...and we are hoping to head out on Saturday to catch some fish.  The only thing is we had our " golden spots" marked on the old one.  Hopefully with all the fancy depth  and mapping capabilities on it, we can mark those spots again.  



schumigirl said:


> Have a few phone calls to make today. Some people are still requesting them even though lockdown is officially over, so many lonely people out there. Shocking some don`t even have any friends either.


That is great that you are still doing that!  Good job on the miles in walking.  I"m glad your foot is healing fabulously - especially if your walking that far!!!!  


J'aime Paris said:


> And yes, the Bucks did it!!


Congrats to them!!!!!  I'm sure it was a great game!


J'aime Paris said:


> Making ribs for supper tonight, with a side of smashed potatoes. We haven't had ribs in ages, so I'm looking forward it. I will put them in the crock pot soon and slow cook them all day. Yum!


YUM!!!!!  Now I will be putting ribs onto my menu for the next week 


Lynne G said:


> And that darn SW was still changing flights. As now my return flight has been pushed back 15 minutes, but at least both stayed direct. And at least little one’s changes reduced the price a little bit. So she has some travel funds for later. But ack, she looses more than 1/2 a day with the flight changes. And she’s only going for 4 days, 3 nights. I loose 6 hours of time total. But what annoys me the most is that SW removed all direct early morning flights to Orlando for our September flight days. Sigh. I wish back to business did not have to have flight changes.


Wow...that is a quite a few changes.  I know that on the Canadian board, one airline in particular is changing flights many times for travelers as well.  It is frustrating.  I hope that is the last of the changes for you!!!!

Well, I should try to shuffle these papers on my desk.  It has been crazy the past few days here...fighting with the credit department of all departments    I won't even go into it...but geeze louise...just get out of the way and let the guys do their jobs!!!!!  Anyways...hope to stop in again a little later

Take care hommies!!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Quick stop in while on lunch break. I couldn’t sleep last night so I started a pre trip report.




Lynne G said:


> Yay! Power came on as was doing my morning refreshing by phone flashlight.


 Glad you got power back. It’s too hot to be without it. 



J'aime Paris said:


> A day with no plans. Literally nothing on the calendar. Such a strange occurrence. What am I to do with myself???


 Take a lazy “me” day. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well, I should try to shuffle these papers on my desk. It has been crazy the past few days here...fighting with the credit department of all departments    I won't even go into it...but geeze louise...just get out of the way and let the guys do their jobs!!!!! Anyways...hope to stop in again a little later


 Sounds like me with my insurance issues.

Just got off the phone with Busch Gardens. I was confused about my AP and when they will start charging for it again. Found out it is paid through 2/21/22. Yay!


----------



## Charade67

The lighting installer just showed up
30 minutes early.


----------



## Charade67

Ceiling fan before


After


Foyer light before


After


----------



## keishashadow

Hello sunshines…just when you thought it was safe to be on the SANs board, I’m basack.

A most lovely trippie.  Well, other than coming back with a bug that knocked me off my pins for almost 2 weeks…to point where I felt the need to pass another COVID test.  Appears many of us, who had been religiously masking up, have lost our immunity to many run of the mill viruses.  Isn’t that special?  Hello, virus my old friend, you‘ve come to make me sick again

before I do forget, wanted to share the couple of outfits I did make the ‘lil. 1st top crocheted, with adjustable crop/scrunch option.  Should’ve bought that hat at Ron Jon, last is subdued HP print.

will bore you later with a few pics of the motherland.  



J'aime Paris said:


> A day with no plans. Literally nothing on the calendar. Such a strange occurrence. What am I to do with myself???


Patrick has his own show now…I’m just sayin….  Congrats to your team on that down to wire win!


----------



## Lynne G

How cute Keisha. Sending lots of get well mummy dust your way.  Ack to be sick when you got home. Rest up, and take care of yourself.  Need to be healthy for that Fall trip.  Yeah, was hoping they’d sell discount HHN tickets.  Guess the one night and who knows how many of us kept the tickets from last year, is maybe making them not having to sell anything else but this year’s one night.  And even just the one night express seems to selling well too.  Ack also to miss ya this year.  Was going to do the mouse, but the hotel rates scared me away.  For a fourth of the price, I’m getting SF with lagoon view.  So, maybe next year I’ll do mouse first then dark side.  

Which reminds me, Mac going to do that when you going stickie for Fall trips?

All I can say, is


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Guess the one night and who knows how many of us kept the tickets from last year, is maybe making them not having to sell anything else but this year’s one night.


i never got ‘round to buying them last year, was waiting for FF…he who hesitates lol 

yes, sounds like we will be missing each other this year.  SF is so lovely!  I was quite surprised to be able to grab the previously sold out HR for my dates at substantially less than what I had booked at PB.  Assume they opened up a large block of rooms, whatever, happy enough


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Hard Rock for Keisha. Yeah, I guess as people change plans, the prices and availability seem to be changing every time I look.  I’m just happy I changed when I saw the lowest price I was happy with at SF, and price and room type have never been cheaper, nor available, than I got for SF and I reserved my RPR room last year at a price I have yet to see again, and has been not even available for awhile now. And oh well, as not buying the bogo ticket last year.  Oddly I did buy one bogo ticket last year, as I figured I needed a one night ticket for a private tour I wanted to go on, and since it was priced as a single ticket, I figured it would be nice to go on another night and pay half price for both nights. I’m really hoping they have more choices in AP ticket discounts on more then a single night.

Ah yes,



Indeed.  And from this early morning homie:



  LOL. Hehe, so glad it is a Friday.  Say it: Friday.  Woot!

And a nice weather day for us too. 62 degrees out, so refreshing, and 83 the high. Glorious sunny start with clear skies. And those pesky clouds will arrive around dinner time, so will be enjoying a full enough day of that bright sunshine and not sweat too bad, as humidity still lower. Now that is a most perfect mostly sunny day. And ooh, while those rain chances still hang around here and there, weather lady said on this morning’s weather news, we are having a spell of dry weather in our 7 day forecast. And an abundance of sunshine in that 7 day forecast. Woot, Summer is here. And what a way I will be ending it, a trip in end of August and in end of September. Yay! So why not?  Plotting and thinking of an early January trip with both kids.  Nothing like using that AP to the max, and even better, as will be buying little one a pass too.  Woot! 

And so, a routine week day for me, and a bit shorter one. Woot!  Regardless, of needing to screen view, tea is being sipped and enjoying that sunshine seen outside my windows. Ahhh.  Perfect.

Fabulous Friday homies.  And have a wonderful weekend.  Come on, it’s Friday.  Yay!  Good Morning homies.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning and happy Friday. Today we should be finalizing things with our painter and hopefully getting an estimate on the construction projects we need done. 

Sometime today B and I are going to go shopping for some back to dorm supplies. She will be moving back into he dorm 4 weeks from today.


----------



## macraven

Have a fun shopping day!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Charade in house updating mode.  Yeah, cannot believe back to the universities are a month away.  Even more shocking, three more terms, and we both will have December graduations to celebrate.  Good luck with shopping with B.  I think little one has final decision, commuting this year. Her roommate decided to stay remote, as she lives out of state. So I think that played into her decision. Seems not so odd to have her home, as she’s working now so out of the house for the day, and has also been remote for over a year.  

Good Morning Mac.  Hope all is well with you.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning allI brought breakfast


Forgot how big the rolls were, the three of us only ate 2 of them.  wound up giving them away, had to laugh, the family sitting next to me was appreciative to the point you’d have thought they won the lottery.

every time I don’t think they can make the tribute store any better, they do.  The new attractions are exciting but, It’s little, extra things they do that make repeat visits extra-special for me.




Charade67 said:


> Sometime today B and I are going to go shopping for some back to dorm supplies. She will be moving back into he dorm 4 weeks from today


That came around fast!  see that the stores are full of dorm stuff this year at least, despite shortages in other things.

PS love the entryway light you picked.


----------



## Lynne G

Yum to that breakfast Keisha!  Hehe, most don’t turn down free food.  LoL   Yeah, sad the store closes August 9th.  We won’t be there before then.  Hoping whatever they turn it into does before we go.  Guessing since HHN starts the 3rd of September, will be a HHN based one.  If so, hoping it is open when we arrive in August.


----------



## tink1957




----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Tink!  Good to see ya here.  Hope all is well with you and family.


----------



## tink1957

Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Tink!  Good to see ya here.  Hope all is well with you and family.


We're all doing well, thanks Lynne.

At work so I can't talk...have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## J'aime Paris

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick morning stop in!!!
> 
> It is cool here, but the sun is shinning.  Such weird weather we have had this summer already.  It was soooo foggy here yesterday morning, cool all day and just sticky humid.  Which is soooo abnormal for our area.  Had a good storm go through our area with a decent amount of rain fall for about 2 hrs last night.  The smoke seems to have cleared, no more gross sticky humidity, and the sun is shinning.  It isn't going to get super warm here today, but at least the sun is shinning.  The weather forecast looks great for the weekend at around 80ish.  Just perfect!!!
> 
> Trying to figure out what to whip up for supper tonight with the fresh veggies we bought at the farmers market when we went with dd in the big city.  Hoping to get to the farmer's market here on Saturday to get a few more things.  I like to whip up a fresh veggie soup like dh's mom used to make.  He loves it when I make that for him.  I really would love some fresh lettuce for salad this week!
> 
> Dh bought a new gps/fish finder/ depth finder for the boat.  Our old one crap*ed out.  And of course, he couldn't buy just basic one   Man they sure went up in price from the last time we bought one.  So he will hook it up tonight and tomorrow...and we are hoping to head out on Saturday to catch some fish.  The only thing is we had our " golden spots" marked on the old one.  Hopefully with all the fancy depth  and mapping capabilities on it, we can mark those spots again.
> 
> 
> That is great that you are still doing that!  Good job on the miles in walking.  I"m glad your foot is healing fabulously - especially if your walking that far!!!!
> 
> Congrats to them!!!!!  I'm sure it was a great game!
> 
> YUM!!!!!  Now I will be putting ribs onto my menu for the next week
> 
> Wow...that is a quite a few changes.  I know that on the Canadian board, one airline in particular is changing flights many times for travelers as well.  It is frustrating.  I hope that is the last of the changes for you!!!!
> 
> Well, I should try to shuffle these papers on my desk.  It has been crazy the past few days here...fighting with the credit department of all departments    I won't even go into it...but geeze louise...just get out of the way and let the guys do their jobs!!!!!  Anyways...hope to stop in again a little later
> 
> Take care hommies!!!!!


So glad your weather looks to be good for the weekend!!

Boys and their toys!!  LOL!   DH would probably like a new fish finder too.....hmmmm, maybe an xmas gift idea!



Charade67 said:


> Quick stop in while on lunch break. I couldn’t sleep last night so I started a pre trip report.
> 
> 
> Glad you got power back. It’s too hot to be without it.
> 
> Take a lazy “me” day.
> 
> Sounds like me with my insurance issues.
> 
> Just got off the phone with Busch Gardens. I was confused about my AP and when they will start charging for it again. Found out it is paid through 2/21/22. Yay!


Saw your pre-TR.  Off to a great start!



keishashadow said:


> Hello sunshines…just when you thought it was safe to be on the SANs board, I’m basack.
> 
> A most lovely trippie.  Well, other than coming back with a bug that knocked me off my pins for almost 2 weeks…to point where I felt the need to pass another COVID test.  Appears many of us, who had been religiously masking up, have lost our immunity to many run of the mill viruses.  Isn’t that special?  Hello, virus my old friend, you‘ve come to make me sick again
> 
> before I do forget, wanted to share the couple of outfits I did make the ‘lil. 1st top crocheted, with adjustable crop/scrunch option.  Should’ve bought that hat at Ron Jon, last is subdued HP print.View attachment 591464View attachment 591465View attachment 591466
> 
> will bore you later with a few pics of the motherland.
> 
> 
> Patrick has his own show now…I’m just sayin….  Congrats to your team on that down to wire win!


You're very talented Keisha!!  And that Granddaughter just keeps getting cuter in each photo!!

I'm probably quite dense...'Patrick has his own show'.  I don't get the reference?




Lynne G said:


> Yay, Hard Rock for Keisha. Yeah, I guess as people change plans, the prices and availability seem to be changing every time I look.  I’m just happy I changed when I saw the lowest price I was happy with at SF, and price and room type have never been cheaper, nor available, than I got for SF and I reserved my RPR room last year at a price I have yet to see again, and has been not even available for awhile now. And oh well, as not buying the bogo ticket last year.  Oddly I did buy one bogo ticket last year, as I figured I needed a one night ticket for a private tour I wanted to go on, and since it was priced as a single ticket, I figured it would be nice to go on another night and pay half price for both nights. I’m really hoping they have more choices in AP ticket discounts on more then a single night.
> 
> Ah yes,
> 
> View attachment 591544
> 
> Indeed.  And from this early morning homie:
> 
> View attachment 591545
> 
> LOL. Hehe, so glad it is a Friday.  Say it: Friday.  Woot!
> 
> And a nice weather day for us too. 62 degrees out, so refreshing, and 83 the high. Glorious sunny start with clear skies. And those pesky clouds will arrive around dinner time, so will be enjoying a full enough day of that bright sunshine and not sweat too bad, as humidity still lower. Now that is a most perfect mostly sunny day. And ooh, while those rain chances still hang around here and there, weather lady said on this morning’s weather news, we are having a spell of dry weather in our 7 day forecast. And an abundance of sunshine in that 7 day forecast. Woot, Summer is here. And what a way I will be ending it, a trip in end of August and in end of September. Yay! So why not?  Plotting and thinking of an early January trip with both kids.  Nothing like using that AP to the max, and even better, as will be buying little one a pass too.  Woot!
> 
> And so, a routine week day for me, and a bit shorter one. Woot!  Regardless, of needing to screen view, tea is being sipped and enjoying that sunshine seen outside my windows. Ahhh.  Perfect.
> 
> Fabulous Friday homies.  And have a wonderful weekend.  Come on, it’s Friday.  Yay!  Good Morning homies.


Happy that everyone is getting their HHN plans in place!  And snagged some good prices too!



Charade67 said:


> Good morning and happy Friday. Today we should be finalizing things with our painter and hopefully getting an estimate on the construction projects we need done.
> 
> Sometime today B and I are going to go shopping for some back to dorm supplies. She will be moving back into he dorm 4 weeks from today.


School shopping is always a fun time!   4 weeks will pass by so quickly!



keishashadow said:


> Morning allI brought breakfast
> 
> View attachment 591587
> Forgot how big the rolls were, the three of us only ate 2 of them.  wound up giving them away, had to laugh, the family sitting next to me was appreciative to the point you’d have thought they won the lottery.
> 
> every time I don’t think they can make the tribute store any better, they do.  The new attractions are exciting but, It’s little, extra things they do that make repeat visits extra-special for me.
> View attachment 591581View attachment 591582
> 
> 
> That came around fast!  see that the stores are full of dorm stuff this year at least, despite shortages in other things.
> 
> PS love the entryway light you picked.


Yum!!








Seems the pictures of the lights didn't get attached on my post, Charade.  I really like your choices!!

Went out with a friend for apps and drinks last night.  $7 martinis were a good deal.  And there was a live band at the bar.  We ended up outside by the river, since it was loud.  Sounded perfect from outside, and we chatted the evening away!



Might pop up to the lake house today to mow the lawn.  I'm sure it needs it.  
Hot weekend forecast for us!  Happy Friday to all!!


----------



## keishashadow

J'aime Paris said:


> I'm probably quite dense...'Patrick has his own show'. I don't get the reference?


Was going off ur meme, Patrick starfish from sponge bob has his very own cartoon spin-off now.  Yes, my brain has gone to mush this summer lol 


J'aime Paris said:


> Went out with a friend for apps and drinks last night. $7 martinis were a good deal.


In any universe a great deal, nice


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> Was going off ur meme, Patrick starfish from sponge bob has his very own cartoon spin-off now.  Yes, my brain has gone to mush this summer lol
> 
> In any universe a great deal, nice


Oh ok!  I had no idea that Patrick starfish has his own cartoon!  
(I immediately thought Patrick Dempsey, lol!)

Yes, my Tiffany martini was a delish great deal!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

TGIF stop in!!!!

Gosh....thank goodness it's FRIDAY   I am needing it to be Friday to say the least!

It's been a week at work.  We had a long time employee leave, and the wake of screw ups with customers    I have LOTS of practice using my great communication and customer service skills to appease ticked off clients who spend $$$ in our branch.  I'm exhausted.  

The sun is shining, no smoke, and clear blue skies.  Hopefully it warms up today like the forecast says.  I was going to go for a walk last night, but it was extremely windy and COLD.  I just sat in my chair with the tv remote and my e-reader.  I am thinking tonight I might be in the same spot and position lol.  I'm just exhausted.  It's a good thing that I don't have an actual " set " time that I need to be in and out during the day.  While I aim for working for 7.5 - 8 hrs everyday....it took me longer to drag my butt out of bed, get ready and get ready.  I seem to be in sloth mode today lol.  



keishashadow said:


> Hello sunshines…just when you thought it was safe to be on the SANs board, I’m basack.


. That crop top you knitted....that was super cute!!!! Your a talented lady!  I am also waiting for my first bad cold.flu to hit.  I have said the same thing, we no longer have a built up immunity to more germs around us.  


Lynne G said:


> LOL. Hehe, so glad it is a Friday. Say it: Friday. Woot!


OMG....I'm sooo happy!!!  And your memes 


tink1957 said:


> We're all doing well, thanks Lynne.
> 
> At work so I can't talk...have a wonderful day everyone


Hello 


J'aime Paris said:


> Boys and their toys!! LOL! DH would probably like a new fish finder too.....hmmmm, maybe an xmas gift idea!


I did a quick wide eye, and inhale when he told me how much it was  I will remind him of that price one day when I tell him I was to make over our bedroom lol.  

Well, I should attack this pile of papers in front of me. 

Have a great day hommies!!!!!


----------



## Charade67

I’m at Hobby Lobby and they have Halloween AND Christmas stuff out now.


----------



## keishashadow

Pumpkin1172 said:


> That crop top you knitted....that was super cute!!!! Your a talented lady! I am also waiting for my first bad cold.flu to hit. I have said the same thing, we no longer have a built up immunity to more germs around us.


Thanks, will admit it took me a hot minute to figure it out    Didn’t allow for the yarn stretching, had to redo it.  A very soft/non scratchy type. At least the 2nd time went faster lol 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> did a quick wide eye, and inhale when he told me how much it was  I will remind him of that price one day when I tell him I was to make over our bedroom lol.


Haha build that case file


----------



## schumigirl

Need a catch up.......busy couple of days here.....lots of fun though!

Keisha....love the pictures and yes, you have a real talent. GD looks so like you in the picture in Ron Jon`s.....wow!! Adorable. 

Charade....like the new fittings, hope you`re happy with them.

Lori........where was my cocktail?????  Glad you had such a nice time and yes, it`s lovely some days having no plans......we do it often.....lol.....

I`m sure I missed a few........



Got back in tonight and had to stop on the driveway as a fox and her babies wandered across in front of us. She is quite a gentle fox but we stayed in the car as she did look at us funny. They disappeared into the trees quite calmly. 

Early night tonight I think, it`s getting a little cooler and there is a lovely breeze outside, so should sleep well. 

Having a board game night with a few friends tomorrow night........one is an absolute hoot and hates to lose........he`s always fun to have at these! 









​
Ordering in Chinese for us all first.....feed them and hope it mellows his will..... Shouldn`t be too late as we all have something to get up for on Sunday morning......might be a good thing.

Back up tomorrow walking as usual, hopefully a little cooler again....and it`s the weekend for all working peeps.......hope it`s a good one......

Bacon up too........


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


>


----------



## Charade67

We finalized everything with the painter and he will start on Tuesday. I was surprised that he was able to start so soon, but he told us that he had someone cancel on him, so we grabbed that spot. 

Dorm shopping was fun. B doesn't really need much. In Hobby Lobby she found a set of purple clothespin lights that she will use to hang photos. I sure hope the new roommate doesn't hate purple. Most of B's stuff is purple. 




Lynne G said:


> Yeah, cannot believe back to the universities are a month away. Even more shocking, three more terms, and we both will have December graduations to celebrate.


 I think B is now planning on a May 2023 graduation. She could probably do December of 22, but that would require either summer classes or taking several 300/400 level classes in one semester. She does not want to do that again. She will probably end up taking several free electives her final semester. 



keishashadow said:


> Morning allI brought breakfast


 Yum!! Those look so good. 



keishashadow said:


> PS love the entryway light you picked.


 Thank you. 

Hi Tink!!



J'aime Paris said:


> Saw your pre-TR. Off to a great start!


Thanks. I just hope I have more to contribute before October. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's been a week at work. We had a long time employee leave, and the wake of screw ups with customers  I have LOTS of practice using my great communication and customer service skills to appease ticked off clients who spend $$$ in our branch. I'm exhausted.


 Ah, the joys of customer service. Hope you are able to get some time off to relax.

It's only 4:30, but I am thinking about dinner. We are having breakfast foods, so I  need to start making the hash brown casserole soon. It requires an hour of baking time.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Is it 4:30 yet?  I think I need a beverage (or several) once I get home for the night.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Is it 4:30 yet?  I think I need a beverage (or several) once I get home for the night.





Take your pick Pumpkin.......lol


----------



## Robo56

Good Friday afternoon Sans family 






Charade67 said:


> Have a great trip. You are wise to make reservations. I have already made some for my October trip.



I did thank you Charade. Having food Reservations  was pretty much needed this time as it was very busy.




schumigirl said:


> Lovely update Robbie.......
> 
> Even though it`s busy, glad you are still having a wonderful time with your Grandson.......that is quite a line for check in!
> 
> Enjoy your butterbeers and have a blast.......



We did thank you Carole. Grandson and I had a nice vacation. .




Lynne G said:


> Yay, a Robo live post. Yes, all must be mindful of that heat. Today, our feel like temp was 105 degrees. Glad to hear you are enjoying SF. I’ll be there at the end of September. Hope you and grandson enjoy more park hours. And nice, he’sppp a coaster fan.



Thanks Mac. Yes, grandson is a coaster fan. He really liked Velocicoaster, Hagrids coaster and always his fav Hulk.




Charade67 said:


> Awesome. I will make time to go in when I am there in October.



The big  New Universal Store at CityWalk is huge and they have a nice WWOHP section too.



Well hail no............Lynne that was some large hail stones in your hand  that dropped in your area. That can do some damage to a car for sure.

Hey Tink .  Hope you and your family are well. I’am sure you are Looking forward to your upcoming vacation

Carole sounds like you have a had some pretty warm weather in your neck’ of the woods and as always your food sounds yummy.

Happy belated birthday to everyone’s I have missed.


J’aime Paris.... congratulations to your dad on his big casino win. Sounds like you and your family have been having a nice time at your lake house. Your daughter looks nice in her new scrubs for dental school.



keishashadow said:


> Forgot how big the rolls were, the three of us only ate 2 of them. wound up giving them away, had to laugh, the family sitting next to me was appreciative to the point you’d have thought they won the lottery.



So nice of you to share your cinnamon rolls.  I like your fashion designs you made for your granddaughter. She is cute.



We returned home yesterday morning. We had a wonderful vacation. It was hot and busy, but this was the only time grandson had a break from football practice.

Don’t think I would choose to do vacation again at this time of year if I can help it. Really to busy. Had a nice mix of pool and park time which was nice.

Broke in a new Apple Watch so I was able to track the walk mileage and we did about 30 miles.

It was smoking hot on Tuesday at Hollywood Studios. The feels like temp was 105. Car said 109. We did get an afternoon spot on ROTR. It went down for an hour before our return time, but they go it up and running again. It was a pretty cool ride. We were glad for the cooler temps in the tunnel leading to the ride. Grandson really liked Galaxy’s  Edge. He rode the Millenium Falcon 3 times and I rode it once. Once was enough for me. It was a bumpy ride.

The heat was so bad and there is not a lot of places to hide from the heat at Hollywood Studios. We drank plenty, but with the severe heat and all the walking we were sweating profusely.

We left about 3 pm and a lot of other folks were leaving too.  It was just to hot. Grandson had had enough of the heat and so did I. I stopped to pick us up some Gatorade on the way back to the resort.

Did lots of walking back and forth to Resort as the water taxis were pretty much slammed all the time.

The big new Universal Store in CityWalk is really nice. They have a section for the WWOHP merchandise. They have expanded their  glasses and dishware. I found some cute a Hogwarts salt and pepper shakers.

Sapphire Falls as always was very nice. We had a nice room overlooking the Lagoon. The maids are servicing the rooms now everyday.

The only mild stinker of the trip was our meal at the Palm. I have always had good food and service there every time I have been there with the grandchildren. The service was bad and the main course was worse. The appetizer and dessert were good. They were not very busy at all the evening we went. The manager was walking around asking how things were going. I told him we had not seen our waitress for almost a half hour. Our drinks needed be refilled and we were finished with our appetizers and needed to order our food. The waitress reappeared and apologized. We found out she had an assistant working with her that evening and he was MIA too. Oh well.

I had another reservation for the next evening there to. I canceled that. I was not in the mood for a repeat.

We took a day off from the parks Monday to look around Mall at Millenia and the Vineland premium outlet mall. Grandson found some things he liked at Gucci and something for his girlfriend at Kate Spade. We didn’t   spend a lot of there as it was busy. Made our purchases and left.

We stopped at Portillo’s to get a beef sandwich on the way back to the resort. The new Portillo’s and White Castle is located on Turkey Lake Road. They have Portillo’s in Northern Indiana up near Chicago. They are known for their  Italian roast beef sandwiches  and hotdogs. We always make a stop at Portillo’s when up north for a roast beef sandwich dipped with sweet peppers. If you like roast beef you will like this place. Seems like folks are learning about it as they were busy. 

Will load some pics from my phone.


----------



## schumigirl

Robbie, glad you had such a lovely vacation. Heat does sound extreme this year even for July. We went in July 2018 and it was fine, but maybe not as hot as this year. 

I`m annoyed you had a disappointing meal in The Palm. That is not good to hear and I`m sorry it wasn`t what you expect there. I know you`ve enjoyed many meals there. 

And nice shopping too.....always fun!! 

Glad to see you back and thank you for the update......not long till the next trip now


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> Take your pick Pumpkin.......lol


I'll take one of each please lol.  Honestly, I'm not a huge drinker...but today I could definitely use a couple lol!!!!


Robo56 said:


> We returned home yesterday morning. We had a wonderful vacation. It was hot and busy, but this was the only time grandson had a break from football practice.


I can't wait to see pictures.  Sounds like you had a great trip- besides your visit to The Palm.   It always stings more when you know that the restaurant is better than your current experience.  I know this is not the norm there...but with those prices....that would sting a little.


----------



## Robo56

Grandson ordered this decadent chocolate cake at the Palm for dessert. It was  fudgey rich. Carole it made me think of your trip reports and Kyle’s love of chocolate cake. Must be a male thing.



Hogwarts salt and pepper Shakers and cups. 



I liked these new ink pens.


----------



## Robo56

I always like taking pics of the castle.








They are having a light show and fireworks at the castle at dusk and every 20 minutes until closing. I didn’t stick around for the show. To many people packed in.


ROTR


----------



## Robo56

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It always stings more when you know that the restaurant is better than your current experience. I know this is not the norm there...but with those prices....that would sting a little.



Yes, we have always had good service and food there and your right at those prices you expect service and food to be top notch. It was a disappointment. We ordered dessert and coffee. The coffee was terrible, but the cake was good. The dessert was a bit of a silver lining minus the coffee. Not sure what was going on there. I will give it a miss on next trip and visit some other steak restaurants that were way better last trip.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Robo has returned and with pictures too!  So glad you had a great time even with the heat and crowds.  Sorry to hear you had a very disappointing meal.  That cake looked delicious though.  But bad service and bad coffee, yep.  Not a second visit I’d do either.  There are very good steak places not far from  Universal.  

It’s well after 5pm here Pumpkin, so have a drink for me. 

Paris, enjoy if you do go to the lake this weekend. Yeah think cheapest I’ve seen for a big margarita was a dollar more. Yay for having a lazy day today.

Any other time, little one comes home famished, as the included lunch is usually said to have nothing she would eat other than a salad (that’s she’s sick of eating daily). Well today, I had soup and a fruit salad for lunch. While both were very tasty, I’m hungry. She said lunch was decent today, so she’s not hungry. Eh, I will snack if she’s not hungry. DH is working and so is older one. So dinner is ladies’ night. Guess it will be a later Friday night dinner.

And so, nothing better than a Friday night then to say,



Woot! Woot!  



WOOT!


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> The coffee was terrible


I draw the line at bad coffee.  A shame that the meal was decidedly off there for you. For that sort of $$$, everything should shine.  What other steak houses do you enjoy in the area?  We like Charley’s on International, I’m told the celebration site is even better but, couldn’t grab a reservation at either site the last two trips.  Staffing still an issue it seems.  great to hear the rest of your trip with GS was a delight!

carole swiped your murder cat meme, it’s been getting 4   up across the board lol

wAtching Olympic opening ceremony after viewing the protests outside, fingers crossed they pull it all off safely there


----------



## Charade67

Love the pictures Robo.


----------



## macraven

I’m late in checking in today but stopping in to give all the homies Mummy Dust

Just now caught up with reading how everyone has been doing
it’s been hot all day long in my area
Tomorrow won’t be any better
Really, this entire coming week will be mid 90’s

Is everyone ready for the weekend?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

@Robo56. Great pictures!  

We went out for supper tonight.  We hit a local pub/bar with the boys that had moved locations just before covid hit.  Had a great meal.  The boys did treat us to DQ ice cream after.  I'm feeling very full lol.  They just about had to roll me out of there and into the truck box to get me home lol.
No walk tonight as it's super windy and cold here again.  Hopefully tomorrow NIS better.  
Dh is watching YouTube videos and learning how to use his new toy.  So all I hear is beeping and videos pausing lol.  I'm just enjoying my book before I watch a couple more episodes of " A Discovery of Witches".  Not quite like the book...but they have done a pretty good job of it.  
Have a great night everyone!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Good night all, 
Light from Christmas at the little zoo.  It is after all, Christmas in July:


Sweet dreams


----------



## Charade67

Awesome light.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'll take one of each please lol.  Honestly, I'm a huge drinker...but today I could definitely use a couple lol!!!!
> 
> I can't wait to see pictures.  Sounds like you had a great trip- besides your visit to The Palm.   It always stings more when you know that the restaurant is better than your current experience.  I know this is not the norm there...but with those prices....that would sting a little.



lol....yes, there are days like that at times! 





Robo56 said:


> View attachment 591683
> Grandson ordered this decadent chocolate cake at the Palm for dessert. It was  fudgey rich. Carole it made me think of your trip reports and Kyle’s love of chocolate cake. Must be a male thing.
> 
> View attachment 591684
> 
> Hogwarts salt and pepper Shakers and cups.
> 
> View attachment 591685
> 
> I liked these new ink pens.
> 
> View attachment 591690
> 
> View attachment 591688
> 
> View attachment 591689



lol...yes, it is quite a dessert.....Kyle loved it!!! 




Robo56 said:


> Yes, we have always had good service and food there and your right at those prices you expect service and food to be top notch. It was a disappointment. We ordered dessert and coffee. The coffee was terrible, but the cake was good. The dessert was a bit of a silver lining minus the coffee. Not sure what was going on there. I will give it a miss on next trip and visit some other steak restaurants that were way better last trip.



I know what you mean. Our 2019 experience of Ocean Prime was less than one would expect. We will go back, but not for a while. 

The problem there was Magical Dining Month. The manager told us herself on a previous trip it is just mayhem in September, so we`ll avoid it then. It`s always busy of course, but so many are there for the cheap menu. We much prefer ordering off the regular menu, so going other months will be for us in the future. 

BUt, you have to wonder how The Palm could get it so wrong when they weren`t busy. I hope next time we make it there they are back to their usual high standards. 

Have you tried Eddie V`s? We really enjoyed it there and had a wonderful birthday experience in 2019 after Ocean Prime let us down. I`d highly reccommend it.  





keishashadow said:


> I draw the line at bad coffee.  A shame that the meal was decidedly off there for you. For that sort of $$$, everything should shine.  What other steak houses do you enjoy in the area?  We like Charley’s on International, I’m told the celebration site is even better but, couldn’t grab a reservation at either site the last two trips.  Staffing still an issue it seems.  great to hear the rest of your trip with GS was a delight!
> 
> carole swiped your murder cat meme, it’s been getting 4   up across the board lol
> 
> wAtching Olympic opening ceremony after viewing the protests outside, fingers crossed they pull it all off safely there



lol......it`s a good un isn`t it!!! I think that`s how I see cats in general.......my mum always called then the devil`s pets .......yes, mum hates cats, although hers is more a fear of them I think.




macraven said:


> I’m late in checking in today but stopping in to give all the homies Mummy Dust
> 
> Just now caught up with reading how everyone has been doing
> it’s been hot all day long in my area
> Tomorrow won’t be any better
> Really, this entire coming week will be mid 90’s
> 
> Is everyone ready for the weekend?



I`m always ready for the weekend.....although my friends who still choose to work say every day is the weekend for us.......true......

You get the best weather!! Although when we were in the 100`s earlier in the week.....I confess to complaining just a whisper.......but we make the most of it as you know for us it doesn`t last long! 





Much cooler his morning, so will be very pleasant for our walk. Just us today I think the other wimped out after last weekend......lol.......

So, quick breakfast.......no bacon this morning mac.....but it will be having it tomorrow ..........going to have a quick croissant and fruit. Going to make Thai coconut shrimp soup for lunch when I get back in. I have some Birds Eye chillies ready to cut off the plant and will use them for added spice. Kyle won`t eat it so it`s just for us, no need to temper it down a little.

We`ll all eat Chinese in the kitchen and then go through to the dining room to play the game in there, then have some fun with either Trivial Pursuit or A Shot in the Dark......that one we like a lot. But, won`t be a late one.

Making pitchers of a cocktail we all like.......Jack Daniels, Amaretto, Pineapple and cranberry juice with a huge squeeze of lime and lots of fruit. I don`t like JD or Amaretto on their own, but all mixed together in a cocktail........lush!!! Only two are driving here so will make a non alcoholic version too. 

But, the weekend is here.........




























Have a wonderful Saturday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, that weekend quiet house, with sunlight steaming through the windows.  Beautifully bright out.  64 out, so another nice morning.  

Hope you had a cooler morning too, Schumi.  And what no bacon was had? Eeek.  This is the day I’d take the time to make bacon for breakfast.

As kids are sound asleep, I think any bacon that is cooked may be more for a brunch or lunch. I can see little one making a BLT sandwich, as she is not fond of scrambled eggs that I’d be making with the bacon.  And have some almost tired looking taters, so home fries will be on the menu too.  

Hope your lunch was tasty too, Schumi.  Eh, I’m hungry, so cereal for me now.  By the time the kids are up, a full breakfast will be had.  

And so, that just a relaxing day is planned. Have a return to do, and picking up some fresh produce. My fruit salad I made yesterday was delicious. Time of year some of that produce is from local. So decided to pick up some more fruit and tomatoes. May make some salsa too. Always tastes better the day it’s made, and a few days after too.

Thus, as I’m getting to watch the large screen, and sipping my tea, I hope this finds all the homies having that serene, super relaxing Saturday. And sending well wishes to those needing a get well thought, and a hug, for anyone that needs it.

Ooh, first countdown is now at 22 days.  Yay!


----------



## macraven

Sorry lynne but I ate up all Schumigirl bacon


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, that weekend quiet house, with sunlight steaming through the windows.  Beautifully bright out.  64 out, so another nice morning.
> 
> Hope you had a cooler morning too, Schumi.  And what no bacon was had? Eeek.  This is the day I’d take the time to make bacon for breakfast.



Yep did end up making some bacon up quickly......took no time at all and then we were out where it was cooler thankfully. 

Have a great day. 




macraven said:


> Sorry lynne but I ate up all Schumigirl bacon



lol......bacon is the best for breakfast! 




Nice morning here for walking. We did 6 miles and headed home, it was so quiet down the seafront today, we were surprised.

Came home and made the soup I had promised Tom......Thai Coconut Shrimp soup. 

I used my own red chillies and chives from our garden for the paste and garnish which is always lovely. I did add a whole chilli pepper for garnish but it sank.....I`ll never be artistic I`m afraid. It was delicious, and very light but fragrant, and there really are a lot of shrimps in there......  

Lori.....it was hot  











So, not the most filling lunch, I think I`d do it as an appetiser if I was serving up a Thai evening menu as it was lovely. 

Now we are only going to be 6 tonight. One couple can`t make it now, so 6 instead of 8. It`ll still be fun.

Few calls to make this afternoon and some pitchers of cocktails to make up later and that`s my Saturday sorted.........


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, well I can share the bacon with Mac too. Though it may be around lunchtime.


----------



## Robo56

Good Saturday morning everyone 
Having my big mug of coffee and looking at the Dis.








schumigirl said:


> Robbie, glad you had such a lovely vacation. Heat does sound extreme this year even for July. We went in July 2018 and it was fine, but maybe not as hot as this year.



It was pretty hot. I’am used to Florida hot weather in the summer, but this was a bit over the top even for me.



schumigirl said:


> I`m annoyed you had a disappointing meal in The Palm. That is not good to hear and I`m sorry it wasn`t what you expect there. I know you`ve enjoyed many meals there.



I hope this was just a one off experience with the Palm.

The lobster bisque was extremely spicy. I really like lobster bisque and have had it at the Palm many times. This was not the same. The overall experience was just sad. Did not want to make much of it as this was a nice meal planned for grandson to enjoy. He is a sweet young man and not a complainer at all, but he too commented this was not at all the best experience we have had at the Palm. He did like his chocolate cake though.




schumigirl said:


> And nice shopping too.....always fun!



Yep, a little retail therapy on vacation is nice.




schumigirl said:


> Glad to see you back and thank you for the update......not long till the next trip now



I know. I was thinking about that this morning. 49 days till HHN trip. I wish they would release more house information.




Lynne G said:


> There are very good steak places not far from Universal.



This is true enough.




schumigirl said:


> Have you tried Eddie V`s? We really enjoyed it there and had a wonderful birthday experience in 2019 after Ocean Prime let us down. I`d highly reccommend it.



Yes, I did last year with my older sister. The service was top notch and steaks were delicious. The cocktails and lobster bisque were off a bit, but overall liked it. I will go back.

I have had good experiences with Ocean Prime too. I have never had a bad meal there and service and steaks are great. I always love a little cocktail theatre with the Berries and Bubbles cocktail and it delicious too.




schumigirl said:


> Now we are only going to be 6 tonight. One couple can`t make it now, so 6 instead of 8. It`ll still be fun.



Did the fellow that gets upset at losing cancel or is he still on for tonight?.....LOL......if you fill him up with the  yummy sounding  cocktail your making he might not care if he wins or loses......LOL




schumigirl said:


> Came home and made the soup I had promised Tom......Thai Coconut Shrimp soup



Looks delicious.




keishashadow said:


> I draw the line at bad coffee. A shame that the meal was decidedly off there for you. For that sort of $$$, everything should shine. What other steak houses do you enjoy in the area? We like Charley’s on International, I’m told the celebration site is even better but, couldn’t grab a reservation at either site the last two trips. Staffing still an issue it seems. great to hear the rest of your trip with GS was a delight!



LOL......we all have our breaking point.

I had the most delicious New York strip steak at Amatista Cookhouse a couple of years ago.

I have also had great steaks and service at Ocean Prime and Eddy V’s.
I have never been to Charley’s. I will have to look that up.

Hands down the best steaks I have ever had were at St. Elmo Steak House in downtown Indianapolis. They have the best shrimp cocktails with the most nuclear cocktail sauce know to man and filets you can cut with a fork and service bar none.

Need to get a few things done in the yard today.

Have a wonderful Saturday everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

That`s funny Robbie, the last time Tom had the Lobster Bisque at The Palm, he said it was spicier than usual and different. I do hope they go back to their original recipe as yes, it was delicious and he would agree that Ocean Prime and Eddie V`s bisque wasn`t quite as nice, nothing wrong with it, but not as good. 

Berries and Bubbles is the best!!

Yes, our competitive male is still coming....thankfully he knows what he is like so we can tease him about it. But, jeez....who cares.....it`s games......yes, we keep glasses well topped up in this house.......lol......and he does enjoy a cocktail, and grudgingly admits my homemade cocktails are better than his...through gritted teeth of course. His wife just laughs, she is not the least bit competitive, but does enjoy the games. 

Have a lovely weekend Robbie.......


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Lori........where was my cocktail?????  Glad you had such a nice time and yes, it`s lovely some days having no plans......we do it often.....lol.....


No worries Carole!  I had a cocktail (or two) for you!!



Charade67 said:


> We finalized everything with the painter and he will start on Tuesday. I was surprised that he was able to start so soon, but he told us that he had someone cancel on him, so we grabbed that spot.
> 
> Dorm shopping was fun. B doesn't really need much. In Hobby Lobby she found a set of purple clothespin lights that she will use to hang photos. I sure hope the new roommate doesn't hate purple. Most of B's stuff is purple.
> 
> 
> I think B is now planning on a May 2023 graduation. She could probably do December of 22, but that would require either summer classes or taking several 300/400 level classes in one semester. She does not want to do that again. She will probably end up taking several free electives her final semester.
> 
> Yum!! Those look so good.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Hi Tink!!
> 
> Thanks. I just hope I have more to contribute before October.
> 
> Ah, the joys of customer service. Hope you are able to get some time off to relax.
> 
> It's only 4:30, but I am thinking about dinner. We are having breakfast foods, so I  need to start making the hash brown casserole soon. It requires an hour of baking time.


My DDs favorite color is purple too!

And I love a good breakfast for dinner!!



Robo56 said:


> Good Friday afternoon Sans family
> View attachment 591660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did thank you Charade. Having food Reservations  was pretty much needed this time as it was very busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did thank you Carole. Grandson and I had a nice vacation. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mac. Yes, grandson is a coaster fan. He really liked Velocicoaster, Hagrids coaster and always his fav Hulk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big  New Universal Store at CityWalk is huge and they have a nice WWOHP section too.
> 
> 
> 
> Well hail no............Lynne that was some large hail stones in your hand  that dropped in your area. That can do some damage to a car for sure.
> 
> Hey Tink .  Hope you and your family are well. I’am sure you are Looking forward to your upcoming vacation
> 
> Carole sounds like you have a had some pretty warm weather in your neck’ of the woods and as always your food sounds yummy.
> 
> Happy belated birthday to everyone’s I have missed.
> View attachment 591659
> 
> J’aime Paris.... congratulations to your dad on his big casino win. Sounds like you and your family have been having a nice time at your lake house. Your daughter looks nice in her new scrubs for dental school.
> 
> 
> 
> So nice of you to share your cinnamon rolls.  I like your fashion designs you made for your granddaughter. She is cute.
> 
> 
> 
> We returned home yesterday morning. We had a wonderful vacation. It was hot and busy, but this was the only time grandson had a break from football practice.
> 
> Don’t think I would choose to do vacation again at this time of year if I can help it. Really to busy. Had a nice mix of pool and park time which was nice.
> 
> Broke in a new Apple Watch so I was able to track the walk mileage and we did about 30 miles.
> 
> It was smoking hot on Tuesday at Hollywood Studios. The feels like temp was 105. Car said 109. We did get an afternoon spot on ROTR. It went down for an hour before our return time, but they go it up and running again. It was a pretty cool ride. We were glad for the cooler temps in the tunnel leading to the ride. Grandson really liked Galaxy’s  Edge. He rode the Millenium Falcon 3 times and I rode it once. Once was enough for me. It was a bumpy ride.
> 
> The heat was so bad and there is not a lot of places to hide from the heat at Hollywood Studios. We drank plenty, but with the severe heat and all the walking we were sweating profusely.
> 
> We left about 3 pm and a lot of other folks were leaving too.  It was just to hot. Grandson had had enough of the heat and so did I. I stopped to pick us up some Gatorade on the way back to the resort.
> 
> Did lots of walking back and forth to Resort as the water taxis were pretty much slammed all the time.
> 
> The big new Universal Store in CityWalk is really nice. They have a section for the WWOHP merchandise. They have expanded their  glasses and dishware. I found some cute a Hogwarts salt and pepper shakers.
> 
> Sapphire Falls as always was very nice. We had a nice room overlooking the Lagoon. The maids are servicing the rooms now everyday.
> 
> The only mild stinker of the trip was our meal at the Palm. I have always had good food and service there every time I have been there with the grandchildren. The service was bad and the main course was worse. The appetizer and dessert were good. They were not very busy at all the evening we went. The manager was walking around asking how things were going. I told him we had not seen our waitress for almost a half hour. Our drinks needed be refilled and we were finished with our appetizers and needed to order our food. The waitress reappeared and apologized. We found out she had an assistant working with her that evening and he was MIA too. Oh well.
> 
> I had another reservation for the next evening there to. I canceled that. I was not in the mood for a repeat.
> 
> We took a day off from the parks Monday to look around Mall at Millenia and the Vineland premium outlet mall. Grandson found some things he liked at Gucci and something for his girlfriend at Kate Spade. We didn’t   spend a lot of there as it was busy. Made our purchases and left.
> 
> We stopped at Portillo’s to get a beef sandwich on the way back to the resort. The new Portillo’s and White Castle is located on Turkey Lake Road. They have Portillo’s in Northern Indiana up near Chicago. They are known for their  Italian roast beef sandwiches  and hotdogs. We always make a stop at Portillo’s when up north for a roast beef sandwich dipped with sweet peppers. If you like roast beef you will like this place. Seems like folks are learning about it as they were busy.
> 
> Will load some pics from my phone.


Welcome back Robo!!  
So sorry to hear about the Palm.  That's a bummer when you are there for a special meal, only to be disappointed.  
I always give them the highest praise too....



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'll take one of each please lol.  Honestly, I'm a huge drinker...but today I could definitely use a couple lol!!!!
> 
> I can't wait to see pictures.  Sounds like you had a great trip- besides your visit to The Palm.   It always stings more when you know that the restaurant is better than your current experience.  I know this is not the norm there...but with those prices....that would sting a little.


Honestly, I'm a huge drinker...but today I could definitely use a couple lol!!!!    Was this a typo, lol??
No judging here!



Lynne G said:


> Yay, Robo has returned and with pictures too!  So glad you had a great time even with the heat and crowds.  Sorry to hear you had a very disappointing meal.  That cake looked delicious though.  But bad service and bad coffee, yep.  Not a second visit I’d do either.  There are very good steak places not far from  Universal.
> 
> It’s well after 5pm here Pumpkin, so have a drink for me.
> 
> Paris, enjoy if you do go to the lake this weekend. Yeah think cheapest I’ve seen for a big margarita was a dollar more. Yay for having a lazy day today.
> 
> Any other time, little one comes home famished, as the included lunch is usually said to have nothing she would eat other than a salad (that’s she’s sick of eating daily). Well today, I had soup and a fruit salad for lunch. While both were very tasty, I’m hungry. She said lunch was decent today, so she’s not hungry. Eh, I will snack if she’s not hungry. DH is working and so is older one. So dinner is ladies’ night. Guess it will be a later Friday night dinner.
> 
> And so, nothing better than a Friday night then to say,
> View attachment 591706
> 
> 
> Woot! Woot!
> 
> View attachment 591707
> 
> WOOT!


It was a nice get together with a dear friend!  Long overdue...she has a demanding work schedule.



keishashadow said:


> I draw the line at bad coffee.  A shame that the meal was decidedly off there for you. For that sort of $$$, everything should shine.  What other steak houses do you enjoy in the area?  We like Charley’s on International, I’m told the celebration site is even better but, couldn’t grab a reservation at either site the last two trips.  Staffing still an issue it seems.  great to hear the rest of your trip with GS was a delight!
> 
> carole swiped your murder cat meme, it’s been getting 4   up across the board lol
> 
> wAtching Olympic opening ceremony after viewing the protests outside, fingers crossed they pull it all off safely there


Agreed!  bad coffee is not tolerated!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> @Robo56. Great pictures!
> 
> We went out for supper tonight.  We hit a local pub/bar with the boys that had moved locations just before covid hit.  Had a great meal.  The boys did treat us to DQ ice cream after.  I'm feeling very full lol.  They just about had to roll me out of there and into the truck box to get me home lol.
> No walk tonight as it's super windy and cold here again.  Hopefully tomorrow NIS better.
> Dh is watching YouTube videos and learning how to use his new toy.  So all I hear is beeping and videos pausing lol.  I'm just enjoying my book before I watch a couple more episodes of " A Discovery of Witches".  Not quite like the book...but they have done a pretty good job of it.
> Have a great night everyone!!!


Fun family dinner and DQ!  Glad it was enjoyed!!



schumigirl said:


> lol....yes, there are days like that at times!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol...yes, it is quite a dessert.....Kyle loved it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. Our 2019 experience of Ocean Prime was less than one would expect. We will go back, but not for a while.
> 
> The problem there was Magical Dining Month. The manager told us herself on a previous trip it is just mayhem in September, so we`ll avoid it then. It`s always busy of course, but so many are there for the cheap menu. We much prefer ordering off the regular menu, so going other months will be for us in the future.
> 
> BUt, you have to wonder how The Palm could get it so wrong when they weren`t busy. I hope next time we make it there they are back to their usual high standards.
> 
> Have you tried Eddie V`s? We really enjoyed it there and had a wonderful birthday experience in 2019 after Ocean Prime let us down. I`d highly reccommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol......it`s a good un isn`t it!!! I think that`s how I see cats in general.......my mum always called then the devil`s pets .......yes, mum hates cats, although hers is more a fear of them I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I`m always ready for the weekend.....although my friends who still choose to work say every day is the weekend for us.......true......
> 
> You get the best weather!! Although when we were in the 100`s earlier in the week.....I confess to complaining just a whisper.......but we make the most of it as you know for us it doesn`t last long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much cooler his morning, so will be very pleasant for our walk. Just us today I think the other wimped out after last weekend......lol.......
> 
> So, quick breakfast.......no bacon this morning mac.....but it will be having it tomorrow ..........going to have a quick croissant and fruit. Going to make Thai coconut shrimp soup for lunch when I get back in. I have some Birds Eye chillies ready to cut off the plant and will use them for added spice. Kyle won`t eat it so it`s just for us, no need to temper it down a little.
> 
> We`ll all eat Chinese in the kitchen and then go through to the dining room to play the game in there, then have some fun with either Trivial Pursuit or A Shot in the Dark......that one we like a lot. But, won`t be a late one.
> 
> Making pitchers of a cocktail we all like.......Jack Daniels, Amaretto, Pineapple and cranberry juice with a huge squeeze of lime and lots of fruit. I don`t like JD or Amaretto on their own, but all mixed together in a cocktail........lush!!! Only two are driving here so will make a non alcoholic version too.
> 
> But, the weekend is here.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday ​


Your cocktail is close to something we'd call an Alabama Slammer....sounds super yummy!!



Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, that weekend quiet house, with sunlight steaming through the windows.  Beautifully bright out.  64 out, so another nice morning.
> 
> Hope you had a cooler morning too, Schumi.  And what no bacon was had? Eeek.  This is the day I’d take the time to make bacon for breakfast.
> 
> As kids are sound asleep, I think any bacon that is cooked may be more for a brunch or lunch. I can see little one making a BLT sandwich, as she is not fond of scrambled eggs that I’d be making with the bacon.  And have some almost tired looking taters, so home fries will be on the menu too.
> 
> Hope your lunch was tasty too, Schumi.  Eh, I’m hungry, so cereal for me now.  By the time the kids are up, a full breakfast will be had.
> 
> And so, that just a relaxing day is planned. Have a return to do, and picking up some fresh produce. My fruit salad I made yesterday was delicious. Time of year some of that produce is from local. So decided to pick up some more fruit and tomatoes. May make some salsa too. Always tastes better the day it’s made, and a few days after too.
> 
> Thus, as I’m getting to watch the large screen, and sipping my tea, I hope this finds all the homies having that serene, super relaxing Saturday. And sending well wishes to those needing a get well thought, and a hug, for anyone that needs it.
> 
> Ooh, first countdown is now at 22 days.  Yay!


My DH would eat bacon everyday if I made it.  He has no self control, so I must ration it, lol!

Woot for 22 days!!!!









Cloudy and rain in the forecast.  I think we will not head to the lake house today.  I suppose its time to bring the suitcases up and start to pack for Boston.  And I should make a few meals to leave behind for DH.  He won't starve, but he's not a great cook either.
We are golfing 18 holes tomorrow and going to dinner with my parents.  On Monday, we are seeing the in-laws and getting nails done.  Last minute running around will happen too.

Salmon burgers and baked sweet potatoes for supper tonight.  DH asked if we have plans for tonight.  We have a few options, but I'm kinda not in the mood to do much.  Maybe I'll pep up as the day goes by.

Sweet Saturday Y'all!!


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Came home and made the soup I had promised Tom......Thai Coconut Shrimp soup.
> 
> I used my own red chillies and chives from our garden for the paste and garnish which is always lovely. I did add a whole chilli pepper for garnish but it sank.....I`ll never be artistic I`m afraid. It was delicious, and very light but fragrant, and there really are a lot of shrimps in there......
> 
> Lori.....it was hot


Beautiful presentation Carole!!
I see a lot of spicy bits floating around in there, lol!
Bet it was wonderful!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

J'aime Paris said:


> Honestly, I'm a huge drinker...but today I could definitely use a couple lol!!!! Was this a typo, lol??
> No judging here!


OMG....no....I rarely drink!!!!  I better go change that . Dh just celebrates 14 yes of sobriety at the beginning of July ..so I honestly don't drink much because of that.  Good lord...u guess that's what happens when you don't proof read lol


----------



## keishashadow

this far today I’ve given the pooch a bath, next up to comb out his hair. Gets so knotted afterwards.  Have been keeping him in a tight puppy cut as haven’t had time to groom long hair daily.  Lucky I do my own some days lol 

Then, had to run out to grocery again today to grab smoked sausage. Middle DS’s BD week (we stretch out any occasion in my family to celebrate), he asked months ago if I’d make him a shellfish boil.  Wish me luck!



macraven said:


> Is everyone ready for the weekend?


Rarely, I tend to just dive in & see where the current takes me  what’s in the horizon for you?  


schumigirl said:


> The problem there was Magical Dining Month. The manager told us herself on a previous trip it is just mayhem in September, so we`ll avoid it then. It`s always busy of course, but so many are there for the cheap menu. We much prefer ordering off the regular menu, so going other months will be for us in the future.


I do think they over extend themselves as to bookings & overall experience can easily suffer


schumigirl said:


> A Shot in the Dark......that one we like a lot. But, won`t be a late one.


Never heard of this game


schumigirl said:


> Jack Daniels, Amaretto, Pineapple and cranberry juice with a huge squeeze of lime and lots of fruit. I don`t like JD or Amaretto on their own, but all mixed together in a cocktail........lush!!! Only two are driving here so will make a non alcoholic version too.


Not a fan of either generally either, the smell of both out me off for some reason


Lynne G said:


> My fruit salad I made yesterday was delicious.


Do u put a syrup of some sort on yours?  Have never found one I really enjoy. Generally just cut up fruit 


macraven said:


> Sorry lynne but I ate up all Schumigirl bacon


All gone lol 


Robo56 said:


> The lobster bisque was extremely spicy. I really like lobster bisque and have had it at the Palm many times. This was not the same.


Yep it changed fir the worse


Robo56 said:


> had the most delicious New York strip steak at Amatista Cookhouse a couple of years ago.


Have never had a bad dish or service there. Since they dropped the dining transport haven’t been back, not a fan of idea of changing boats to get there 


schumigirl said:


> the last time Tom had the Lobster Bisque at The Palm, he said it was spicier than usual and different.


I didn’t get any sort of actual lobster meat either last time.  It was Spicey


J'aime Paris said:


> Honestly, I'm a huge drinker...but today I could definitely use a couple lol!!!! Was this a typo, lol??
> No judging here!




Did I see ur dad hit in the casino?


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Good lord...u guess that's what happens when you don't proof read lol


Cheers? Jk


----------



## Lynne G

Nope, Keisha, just cut up fruit and some lettuce. Added those mandarin orange slices too, from the can.  

Ooh some buys after the return. Oh well, good prices and a happy little one.

And a nice day too.


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. Busy day of prep for the painters. We removed all of or DVDs from the cabinet under the TV and put them in bags. Then we boxed up all of the stuff in the China cabinet. We don’t actually have any China in it. I realized that I hadn’t seen the cat in awhile. Here’s how I found him.





schumigirl said:


> We`ll all eat Chinese in the kitchen and then go through to the dining room to play the game in there, then have some fun with either Trivial Pursuit or A Shot in the Dark......that one we like a lot. But, won`t be a late one.


 I like playing Trivial Pursuit. I’m terrible at it, but like playing. I am not familiar with A Shot in the Dark. 



Lynne G said:


> Ooh, first countdown is now at 22 days. Yay!


 I’m a little jealous. I think I am close to 70. 



J'aime Paris said:


> My DDs favorite color is purple too!


 It will be funny if her roommate loves purple too. I’m imagining a completely purple room. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Honestly, I'm a huge drinker...but today I could definitely use a couple lol!!!! Was this a typo, lol??
> No judging here!


 I was thinking the same thing. 



J'aime Paris said:


> And I should make a few meals to leave behind for DH. He won't starve, but he's not a great cook either.


 Mine would just eat out every night. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> OMG....no....I rarely drink!!!! I better go change that . Dh just celebrates 14 yes of sobriety at the beginning of July ..so I honestly don't drink much because of that. Good lord...u guess that's what happens when you don't proof read lol


 Congrats to your Dh 

Time to start thinking about dinner. I’m not sure how disruptive the painting will be, but I anticipate we will be eating out a lot next week.


----------



## Lynne G

Cheese are us.  Mozzarella sticks and cheese pizza.  Yum!

Hehe, cats cannot resist an open bag nor a open box, Charade.


----------



## macraven

Couldn’t decide what to have for dinner so did a food pick up at Burger King
That and a Pepsi made a great meal


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Look at me posting over the weekend   

Did a few loads of laundry, washed the floors, and looked at the baseboards and then started wiping them, wiped a few other corners that needed a little extra cleaning.  Got lots of little thing done today.  

We went grocery shopping, hoping the wind dies down( it's been u usually windy here for over a week now) and hope to head out fishing tomorrow.  

Whipped up some  amazing burgers for supper.  We lucked out and found some ground chuck, so I roasted a couple bulbs of garlic in the air fryer and sauted some onions, tossed that into the burger...oh my...they were very tasty burgers.  Whipped up some sweet potato fries and salad.  Sooo good.  But then again, my dream job would be to vlog about great sandwiches, burgers and fries and NOT get fat lol
Thinking it's movie night tonight.  Not sure what we will watch yet.  

Have a great night hommies


----------



## Lynne G

Hope your night is going well too Pumpkin.  Yum to your dinner.


----------



## Monykalyn

Hope all are doing ok!
Survived what ended up being 8 days in Las Vegas due to last minute flight delay-supposed to leave Saturday but ended up with Sunday flights out. So we headed to Fremont Street for Plain White T's concert. Was fantastic, great crowd. Went to Grand Canyon, Hoover Dam, saw a show, went to Neon Museum ate a TON-including breakfast at my favorite place-Mon Ami Gabi with bottle of champagne and a pear/nutmeg concoction for mimosas-so good, gambled a little (although may be more than I thought as I already got an offer of a suite at Venetian for the fall LOL).  The condo was fantastic-great strip views, had til sunday anyway so worked out.

Anyone in Orlando  august 15-17? (fly out 18th). Driving the kid back to school (totally going to brag here-she made Deans list her first year!) and hoping to sneak over to Universal for a day or two to check out Velocicoaster.



Charade67 said:


> I realized that I hadn’t seen the cat in awhile. Here’s how I found him.


Too Cute!!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> No worries Carole!  I had a cocktail (or two) for you!!
> 
> 
> My DDs favorite color is purple too!
> 
> It was a nice get together with a dear friend!  Long overdue...she has a demanding work schedule.
> 
> 
> Agreed!  bad coffee is not tolerated!
> 
> Your cocktail is close to something we'd call an Alabama Slammer....sounds super yummy!!
> 
> Cloudy and rain in the forecast.  I think we will not head to the lake house today.  I suppose its time to bring the suitcases up and start to pack for Boston.  And I should make a few meals to leave behind for DH.  He won't starve, but he's not a great cook either.
> We are golfing 18 holes tomorrow and going to dinner with my parents.  On Monday, we are seeing the in-laws and getting nails done.  Last minute running around will happen too.
> 
> Salmon burgers and baked sweet potatoes for supper tonight.  DH asked if we have plans for tonight.  We have a few options, but I'm kinda not in the mood to do much.  Maybe I'll pep up as the day goes by.
> 
> Sweet Saturday Y'all!!





J'aime Paris said:


> Beautiful presentation Carole!!
> I see a lot of spicy bits floating around in there, lol!
> Bet it was wonderful!



Another purple fan here......I think every room, almost.....has some or a lot of purple accents throughout.......in various tones as some can look cheap at times.

Alabama Slammer......sounds good! It was so good.....but, you don`t realise how much alcohol you`re drinking at times as it`s so fruity tasting....but good! 

Boston is so close now! Have fun today with golf and dinner too.

Yes, the soup was spicy and a little sweet too as I add a little brown sugar to offset the lime juice and fish sauce, but it`s very decadent.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> OMG....no....I rarely drink!!!!  I better go change that . Dh just celebrates 14 yes of sobriety at the beginning of July ..so I honestly don't drink much because of that.  Good lord...u guess that's what happens when you don't proof read lol



lol......I did see it too, but just assumed it was a typo.......yes, many a time it happens, but it can be funny! 





keishashadow said:


> this far today I’ve given the pooch a bath, next up to comb out his hair. Gets so knotted afterwards.  Have been keeping him in a tight puppy cut as haven’t had time to groom long hair daily.  Lucky I do my own some days lol
> 
> Then, had to run out to grocery again today to grab smoked sausage. Middle DS’s BD week (we stretch out any occasion in my family to celebrate), he asked months ago if I’d make him a shellfish boil.  Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> Rarely, I tend to just dive in & see where the current takes me  what’s in the horizon for you?
> 
> I do think they over extend themselves as to bookings & overall experience can easily suffer
> 
> Never heard of this game
> 
> Not a fan of either generally either, the smell of both out me off for some reason
> 
> Do u put a syrup of some sort on yours?  Have never found one I really enjoy. Generally just cut up fruit
> 
> All gone lol
> 
> Yep it changed fir the worse
> 
> Have never had a bad dish or service there. Since they dropped the dining transport haven’t been back, not a fan of idea of changing boats to get there
> 
> I didn’t get any sort of actual lobster meat either last time.  It was Spicey
> 
> 
> 
> Did I see ur dad hit in the casino?
> 
> Cheers? Jk



Lobster boil sounds delicious, and I do like the way you celebrate birthdays in your family....... 

A shot in the dark is a series of questions where the question can be so random and each has to guess the answer.....this is the blurb from the website.


No boring quiz questions about capital cities or the Beatles first number one.
Instead, Shot in the Dark is a fun party trivia game with hundreds of the most bizarre, interesting and hilarious questions to which nobody knows the answer. If you can't make an educated guess, then your only hope is a shot in the dark.
It`s not a board game but just questions, but some of the questions are very odd and answers can range from the sublime to the ridiculous.....but loads of fun. 

Tom did get a lot of lobster last time in his but it was such a different taste after so many years of it being downright perfect. Yes, Amatista has always served very good food. I think many miss the dining transport for that. 





macraven said:


> Couldn’t decide what to have for dinner so did a food pick up at Burger King
> That and a Pepsi made a great meal




You didn`t get Chinese after all??? 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Look at me posting over the weekend
> 
> Did a few loads of laundry, washed the floors, and looked at the baseboards and then started wiping them, wiped a few other corners that needed a little extra cleaning.  Got lots of little thing done today.
> 
> We went grocery shopping, hoping the wind dies down( it's been u usually windy here for over a week now) and hope to head out fishing tomorrow.
> 
> Whipped up some  amazing burgers for supper.  We lucked out and found some ground chuck, so I roasted a couple bulbs of garlic in the air fryer and sauted some onions, tossed that into the burger...oh my...they were very tasty burgers.  Whipped up some sweet potato fries and salad.  Sooo good.  But then again, my dream job would be to vlog about great sandwiches, burgers and fries and NOT get fat lol
> Thinking it's movie night tonight.  Not sure what we will watch yet.
> 
> Have a great night hommies



Food sounds good and you had a good day and did plenty. I think you must have all the wind....after a breezy but warm week, it`s incredibly still here last two or three days. The sea looks like a millpond and has very little movement at all, which is unusual for here. 

Enjoy your Sunday.




Monykalyn said:


> Hope all are doing ok!
> Survived what ended up being 8 days in Las Vegas due to last minute flight delay-supposed to leave Saturday but ended up with Sunday flights out. So we headed to Fremont Street for Plain White T's concert. Was fantastic, great crowd. Went to Grand Canyon, Hoover Dam, saw a show, went to Neon Museum ate a TON-including breakfast at my favorite place-Mon Ami Gabi with bottle of champagne and a pear/nutmeg concoction for mimosas-so good, gambled a little (although may be more than I thought as I already got an offer of a suite at Venetian for the fall LOL).  The condo was fantastic-great strip views, had til sunday anyway so worked out.
> 
> Anyone in Orlando  august 15-17? (fly out 18th). Driving the kid back to school (totally going to brag here-she made Deans list her first year!) and hoping to sneak over to Universal for a day or two to check out Velocicoaster.
> 
> 
> Too Cute!!



Congratulations to your daughter Monyk.......and sounds like a lovely trip to Vegas, I`d love to see the Hoover Dam. 



Well, so much for an earlyish night.......the group that all had early plans for Sunday so would leave at a decent time, all went out the window. Last one left around 2am. 

But, lovely evening. Had some lovely Chinese food delivered just as they all arrived then got down to A shot in the Dark and then Trivial Pursuit. Yes, competitive man was very competitive but funny with it as he takes it so serious.......but it was a lovely night, just didn`t expect it to be so late! 

Came down this morning and thankfully Tom clears up everything after get togethers, including taking all the leftover Chinese food out to the trash so no smells from food that`s supposed to be thrown out the night before. I do help to empty the dishwasher......

So, not much sleep but will head out soon with the others for a long walk, although it may be cut short, we`ll see. 

Bacon sandwiches for lunch unless we stop in the cafe for them there, and rib roast for dinner tonight. Little cooler again today so don`t mind cooking a proper Sunday roast today.

























Have a fabulous Sunday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Yes!  MonyK, we will be there 15 to 21 August as little one just had to ride that dino coaster before she has to go back to school too. Give a shout out, as we will be at the HRH.  Decided for a few more dollars, staying there instead of RPR.  Will be at RPR and SF a month later.  Woot!  Vegas fun. Ah yes, seeing some sights, and lots of good food and drink.  Vegas, baby. Maybe we will go back there someday, after little one is 21.  Last time I was there, I apparently did not bring enough diapers for little one, and had to go the drug store on the strip to get more. 

Ah yes, a Sunday it is. The get that darn trash out of the house, and ready for week day routines. And, maybe some pool time. As the hot and humid has retuned, and so has the phone notice flashes of extreme weather chances in the next 24 hours. Yeah, when the air quality goes to moderate, and the humidity goes above 70 percent, those flashy thunderstorms can make their appearance. Best chance is yep, later in the afternoon. Woot! Unlike the past two mornings that saw 60’s overnight, we are at 79 degrees out now, Yep, warmer day for sure. Close to 90 degrees is the high. Pool time? Hope so. And hope it does not rain when we want to take a dip.

Thus, as good morning all.

Tea, quiet, and large screen remote. Wash done, long, hot shower had, and made some scrambled eggs for my breakfast. Woot! Perfect start to this Sunday.

Hope your Sunday has had just as perfect morning start. Stupendously happy Sunday homies. Relax, it’s still the weekend.    Yay!


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all!

Plan on doing much of nothing today.   still in a food coma…excuse my Mom’s old pan (which I do lovingly treasure ). Tried using pan from my electric roaster, contents sat too deep.  It was the only container I had large enough to hold the boil for serving lol.  Made so much, there will be leftovers for days for my son to enjoy. Will say i kept a few muscles, sausage & shrimp for myself for dinner today.



macraven said:


> Couldn’t decide what to have for dinner so did a food pick up at Burger King
> That and a Pepsi made a great meal


I used to prefer BK over MickeyD’s.  Unfortunately, the closest franchise was re-sold. So bad now I wouldn’t eat the food if free.  Every now & again I do drive 15 miles RT to another one for my fix, lots of extra pickles 

ps it’s quite difficult to find Pepsi in the south, congrats


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Whipped up some amazing burgers for supper. We lucked out and found some ground chuck, so I roasted a couple bulbs of garlic in the air fryer and sauted some onions, tossed that into the burger...oh my...they were very tasty burgers.


is ground chuck hard to find there?  sounds yummy.  My middle DS swears burgers come out great in air fryer.  I can’t bring myself to try, keep thinking of cleaning that greasy mess.  Almost as bad a a George Foreman grill

i haven’t tried sweet potato fries in it yet.  Have a bag I need to use up, hmm.   I do use for baked taters several times a week.  Oil them, sprinkle with coarse sea salt & wrap in foil.  better than in oven IMO & house doesn’t get hot.


Monykalyn said:


> Hoover Dam,


has the water level actually declined as much as I’ve been seeing on tv?

sounds like a fun trip!   Was the strip crowded as in back to normal?


schumigirl said:


> Alabama Slammer......sounds good! It was so good.....but, you don`t realise how much alcohol you`re drinking at times as it`s so fruity tasting....but good!


haha those sticky messes will take the finish off a wooden bar top.  No idea how people can knock those sugary concoctions back all night


schumigirl said:


> I`d love to see the Hoover Dam.


you would love it, especially doing the hydro tour where you go into the belly of the beast 


Lynne G said:


> we will be there 15 to 21 August as little one just had to ride that dino coaster before she has to go back to school too.


Sounds like a reasonable expectation to me, whee


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Plan on doing much of nothing today.   still in a food coma…excuse my Mom’s old pan (which I do lovingly treasure ). Tried using pan from my electric roaster, contents sat too deep.  It was the only container I had large enough to hold the boil for serving lol.  Made so much, there will be leftovers for days for my son to enjoy. Will say i kept a few muscles, sausage & shrimp for myself for dinner today.
> View attachment 592050
> 
> I used to prefer BK over MickeyD’s.  Unfortunately, the closest franchise was re-sold. So bad now I wouldn’t eat the food if free.  Every now & again I do drive 15 miles RT to another one for my fix, lots of extra pickles
> 
> ps it’s quite difficult to find Pepsi in the south, congrats
> 
> is ground chuck hard to find there?  sounds yummy.  My middle DS swears burgers come out great in air fryer.  I can’t bring myself to try, keep thinking of cleaning that greasy mess.  Almost as bad a a George Foreman grill
> 
> i haven’t tried sweet potato fries in it yet.  Have a bag I need to use up, hmm.   I do use for baked taters several times a week.  Oil them, sprinkle with coarse sea salt & wrap in foil.  better than in oven IMO & house doesn’t get hot.
> 
> has the water level actually declined as much as I’ve been seeing on tv?
> 
> sounds like a fun trip!   Was the strip crowded as in back to normal?
> 
> haha those sticky messes will take the finish off a wooden bar top.  No idea how people can knock those sugary concoctions back all night
> 
> you would love it, especially doing the hydro tour where you go into the belly of the beast
> 
> Sounds like a reasonable expectation to me, whee



Janet, that looks fabulous!! Anything with seafood though.....perfect! 

Yes, I like a cocktail or 3, but not too sweet......I probably put too much lime in some of mine for some, but it negates the sweetness.





It was so dull this morning, but we did manage a 5 mile walk. I think tiredness negated us walking any further today, will do better tomorrow if weather permits us.

Had a lovely afternoon. My friend and her granddaughter came to spend a couple of hours before she took her back to her dad`s house. She is adorable and we always love seeing her. My friend too of course....... 

And as it brightened up to a gloriously hot day, we barbecued tonight instead of having the rib roast and friend stayed too which was nice. Elise despite being so young is a wonderful little eater and even likes spicy food, so she`s a joy to feed, no fussiness there. 

Still sitting out while it`s warm and enjoying the sunshine, it`s so peaceful, even the birds aren`t making a noise. 

Time for a pot of tea........


----------



## Charade67

Happy Sunday. We have had a fun and productive day. Two of dh's cousins from Texas were in town and we had lunch with them and their husbands. He hasn't seen one coursing in almost 30 years and the other in 40 years. 

This afternoon we did more prep work to get ready for the painters on Tuesday. I can't wait. Good-bye orange wall!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Whipped up some amazing burgers for supper. We lucked out and found some ground chuck, so I roasted a couple bulbs of garlic in the air fryer and sauted some onions, tossed that into the burger...oh my...they were very tasty burgers. Whipped up some sweet potato fries and salad. Sooo good.


 That sounds awesome. I never thought of putting garlic into burgers. 



Monykalyn said:


> Survived what ended up being 8 days in Las Vegas due to last minute flight delay-supposed to leave Saturday but ended up with Sunday flights out.


 That would be my dh's dream vacation. He loves Vegas. 



Monykalyn said:


> Anyone in Orlando august 15-17? (fly out 18th). Driving the kid back to school (totally going to brag here-she made Deans list her first year!) and hoping to sneak over to Universal for a day or two to check out Velocicoaster.


 Congratulations to your daughter. 



schumigirl said:


> A shot in the dark is a series of questions where the question can be so random and each has to guess the answer.....this is the blurb from the website.


 Sounds like it would be a really fun game with the right group of people. 



Lynne G said:


> Yes! MonyK, we will be there 15 to 21 August as little one just had to ride that dino coaster before she has to go back to school too.


 When does her school start? B moves back into the dorm on August 20.


Time to start thinking about dinner again.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, hers start that Monday.  We are coming home Saturday. Move in is that weekend, but she is commuting this semester.


----------



## macraven

Orange walls as in pumpkin orange charade?

Well I do not know where the day went today
Did nothing productive today but did a  run for Arby’s 

Just now reading threads and catching up on how all are doing

Don’t laugh but I thought it was Saturday today
Did not read the morning paper until 6 this evening 
and realized it was Sunday and I missed church this morning 
Lol

I think what through me off was our yard man came early this morning to mow the lawn
He is going out of town on Tuesday and it threw me off with his day of the week he came 

I live by a schedule and it was way off this morning....I blame our lawn dude for that

Stinking hot today
All week the temps will be high
But still no complaints as I can live with central air a lot better than below  freezing and and snow

Bet Lynne is getting excited for her august trip!
Two months in a row for her for Orlando trips coming up

Sweet!

Nice to hear from Monyk and her adventures she has had and will ha e more of


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Orange walls as in pumpkin orange charade?


This will give you an idea. I understand why they chose the color. I just don’t like it.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade.....yes, I can see why you would want rid of that. It amazes me the colours some folks choose at times. 



It is gorgeous this morning, so much for heavy rain forecast, seems that`s been postponed again. So, we`ll take advantage and get out early again for a walk....sunscreen is on and water bottles packed in the small backpack we take.

Going to be bbq food tonight again, before this spell does break. Lunch is turkey sandwiches with some of my friends tomatoes, cannot wait to eat them. 

Book group this afternoon and we`ll be able to sit outside which will be lovely. Our whole back garden gets the sun all day but we have plenty of shaded areas to choose from.

Time for quick pot of tea then out..........





























Have a fantastic Monday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah that marvelous Monday is here.  A stinking hot one like Mac is going to have.  Already 74 out, and not even sunrise yet.  In the 90’s temps today.  More clouds to be seen than the sunshine, but still will surely feel hot with the humid air still around.  Was so muggy yesterday you could almost feel like the air was thick.  Moderate air quality again today.  But those clouds are not rain bearing, as very isolated thunderstorms late in the day.  Though my phone shows a sunny end to our day.  As a nice high weather system will start blowing those clouds away. Clear night and full day of sun will be that perfect day to eat a taco or two tomorrow.

Tea?  Yep, in this home too.  And yeah, I’d be changing that wall color.  70’s are gone.    

Good Morning homies.


----------



## macraven

When it is humid and stinky hot where I am, I turn the ac up a notch

And only go outside to check the mailbox for new mail in the evening

If I have to do an errand, I run the car ac a few minutes before I get into the car

works for me !


----------



## Lynne G

Me too Mac.  AC has been running and nice and cool inside.  Hehe, even my old car still has great AC.  Yeah, blowing hot air into the car as you drive, nope.  Hope you are feeling good today.  

Oh, you know it’s going to be one of those days. Little one complaining from the time she woke up until the time she left for work. Yeah, I feel for her, as a Monday morning feeling?


----------



## macraven

Totally agree Monday usually a drag


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Early Monday morning stop in!!!!

I have the Monday butt dragging blues lol.  Woke up feeling under the weather.  Hopefully that turns around fast.  I have eaten my muffin and my tea is half gone...so hopefully that helps cure the Monday morning blahs.

We got out fishing yesterday!  We didn't catch any keepers...but caught a few here and there.  Dh got his new fish scanner/gps thingy all figured out.   Got a few of our " lucky " fishing holes marked onto it again.  But of course, in the process of marking them....people stole our spots when we went to return to them lol.  It was a good day.

Came home and whipped up a quick supper, tossed a whole chicken into the air fryer and all the meat taken off of it once it was cooled for another meal for this week when I'm working late.  I have found we enjoyed having that ready to go for quick easy meals.  It is sooo easy to do....a quick 5 minutes to toss it into the air fryer, and another 15 minutes  once it's cooled a bit and then anther 5 to clean up the dishes from it.  Easy peasy....but then again, we a re a turkey.chicken meat loving family.  I could make a whole roast turkey once a week and we wouldn't get sick of it lol.  



Monykalyn said:


> Driving the kid back to school (totally going to brag here-she made Deans list her first year!


That's an awesome accomplishment!!!!  Congrats to your duaghter!!!!!


keishashadow said:


> Made so much, there will be leftovers for days for my son to enjoy. Will say i kept a few muscles, sausage & shrimp for myself for dinner today.


YUM!!!  I would eat until I was in a food coma lol


keishashadow said:


> is ground chuck hard to find there? sounds yummy. My middle DS swears burgers come out great in air fryer. I can’t bring myself to try, keep thinking of cleaning that greasy mess. Almost as bad a a George Foreman grill
> 
> i haven’t tried sweet potato fries in it yet. Have a bag I need to use up, hmm. I do use for baked taters several times a week. Oil them, sprinkle with coarse sea salt & wrap in foil. better than in oven IMO & house doesn’t get hot.


surprisingly yes!!!!  Ground chuck is not something that is in our grocery stores here.  We found it at the local butcher shop where we tend to get most of our meat.  They source their meat from local farmers...hence why we will go there before the grocery store.  I know it's fresher than what is at the grocery store.  

As for the Sweet potato fries...I make mine from scratch.  We found a starfrit fry cutter which works sooo slick.  I cut them, toss them in a little avocado oil, salt, pepper seasoning salt and garlic powder and toss into the fryer for 20 -25 minutes tossing occationally.  Super easy.  I have air fried burgers.  We have the ninja 7 in one...which has an actual grill to place the meat on.  I usually will spray a little oil on it before I heat the grill up.  They only take 8 minutes to cook.  Plus our heating element is protected by a very tight mesh insert...so it doesn't get very messy.  Once it's cooled...we use " power dawn" and let it soak for a bit with that one it....so with oiling the grill and the power dawn it is super easy to wash.  I tend to use very lean burger  as I am still trying to loose weight...so I will use the very lean burger when I can.  The power dawn has been great for helping to cut down on cleaning up any of that gross mess!!!!


macraven said:


> Stinking hot today
> All week the temps will be high
> But still no complaints as I can live with central air a lot better than below freezing and and snow


The heat is better than snow any day!!!!  I know you all have air in the south with your extreme heat for months at a time (I don't think you could do without it)  Stay cool and take care!!!!  Heat is just a deadly as cold!!!!!

Well, I should get started sorting these papers today!

Have a great day!  Take care Hommies!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, air flying Pumpkin.  Yep, we even bake in ours.  Hope you do feel better now.  Tea and muffin, my kind of breakfast.  

Ah, afternoon now, gotta be waking.  Hope all are having a wonderful Monday, and shaking off those Monday blues.,


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne`s had tea, mac wins the heat race and Pumpkin has food!! Sounds good......


Lynne, what different things do you bake in the air fryer and do they come out comparible to normal baking? Haven`t heard many good comments so far.


Pumpkin, I love my own sweet potato fries, but for health I do them in the oven, and with the right seasonings, they are bloomin marvellous!! And yes, good lean meat for burgers are just as nice as the fatty type whatever anyone else says......good luck with the weight loss, it`s not easy. 





I always feel for folks who don`t have A/C in cars, although very few cars don`t have it now, even the lower end ones do. Twenty years ago it was only the higher end cars that had it, but it does filter down. My sister has it and doesn`t use it....she`s always cold, and if I`m in the car with her, very rare, I insist she put it on. Ours runs constantly, winter and summer. 

Had the best day today! Weather has been gloriously hot, so we walked 6 miles before the sun got too hot, then organised the garden gazebo for our book group this afternoon. That was so much fun. Just being altogether again after over a year was nice. Only one couldn`t make it, but it was an afternoon of chatter and giggles....and we eventually discussed the book......lol.....and new book chosen, so have ordered them for everyone. 

Tonight, we grilled some food, but as I had nibbles out for the group, I wasn`t overly hungry, but did manage some sticky teriyaki chicken with the others. Lovely. 

Still sitting out as it`s beautiful. Rain forecast Wednesday I believe, with potential thunderstorms. Don`t mind some of that after all the gorgeous weather we`ve had........can`t compete with your temps mac, but warm for us. 

Pot of tea time now.........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, we do fried foods, like chicken nuggets, chicken cutlets, french fries, and other freezer foods like that. They do come out crispy and cooked, Schumi. I tend to use it when I don’t have enough to want to light the oven, or to reheat when smaller amount, that I still want crispy. Kids use it, as it does a nice amount for one or two people, as mine is not very large, but is also big enough for a side for my family.

In fact, air fried some chicken nuggets and fries for older one and I, with steamed by the microwave broccoli, for lunch today. None left. And lunchtime walk was not too hot. Still humid, but not nearly as so thick feeling air yesterday. Also had a lovely swim yesterday too. Was way too hot feeling air when got out of the almost as warm as a bath feeling pool.

Can this Monday afternoon go faster?  Sigh.  Did make more tea.  I like sipping it after lunch.


----------



## schumigirl

Oh I thought you meant baking as in real baking, not reheating. I wondered when you typed that......

I just don`t fancy one, but we don`t cook frozen food generally, so I doubt I`d get the use from one. 

Many of my friends have them and some like them, some don`t, but convenient for quickness for sure. I do read they do hold a decent amount of food for two or three, which would be ideal for most people, and yes, they do seem to cook things up crispy enough.

Pool time sounds lovely for sure.......and enjoy that tea. We just got a package delivered today....don`t laugh, from Vahdam Teas, a Western Himalayan Kangra Oolong Tea and it`s different, but very delicate and will buy it again.






Thinking about heading in now, breeze is getting up, wondering if it`ll bring in some thunder, we must be due some.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, I do bake with it, some frozen food that does better baked than fried. It has a bake and fry button.  I tend to bake those items that say bake and say nothing about frying.  I don’t think it’s a necessity for the kitchen by any means.  But we got it at a good price, and my kids enjoy using it, and I like that it’s very easy to clean. And, they are not using my large oven.  Though they do use the oven too. 

Ooh almost time to do some errands after turning off the screen.  And I think I need gas for the car, so will hit the big box store too.


----------



## schumigirl

Sorry Lynne, we`re on completely different tracks here.....

I assumed you meant baking as in baked goods like cakes, cookies and things like that when you siad you also baked with it. When we use the word baked, it usually means cakes and pastries. 

Yes, I doubt I`d use it. We have the Aga, double oven, ceramic hob and a flat griddle tray for steaks as well as a million gadgets. 

Enjoy your shopping.....


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> Had the best day today! Weather has been gloriously hot, so we walked 6 miles before the sun got too hot, then organised the garden gazebo for our book group this afternoon. That was so much fun. Just being altogether again after over a year was nice. Only one couldn`t make it, but it was an afternoon of chatter and giggles....and we eventually discussed the book......lol.....and new book chosen, so have ordered them for everyone.



I love days like that!!!!  Those are the ones that stick in your memory.  

Heading home early.  Just can't shake whatever little bug I picked up.  I tried powering through.  Boss came into my office for something, took one look at me and said I look like I needed to go home     I'll be heading home for a quick nap...hopefully that will help.  

I had the chicken ready to go for supper as I was supposed to work a shift tonight.  I called off earlier today...knowing I wouldn't be able to pull off that shift feeling like this.  Chicken ceasar salad wraps or chicken sammies for supper tonight.


----------



## Lynne G

Well wishes mummy dust sent pronto to Pumpkin. I hope you get a good nap in, and getting better quick.  Nice to have chicken for dinner.

Ah yes, well bake to me means anything in the oven.  Baked goods, yeah sweets usually.  And I  only do baked goods in my oven around the holidays.  So, sorry if I confused ya Schumi.  But I do bake a fresh bought chicken, to eat and then strip for other meals.  And I make and bake stromboli, rolls, and pot pies that older one likes me to make.  Yeah, had some red sauce leftover the other day, so made a chicken, cheese and red pepper stromboli for brunch on Sunday.  Tasty, with an egg wash to make it crispy and toasty looking.  Have not a clue what for dinner, as it is little one and me.  Pasta is her go to meal, so maybe some cheese ravioli we gave in the freezer.  Like it, as takes like 5 minutes in a boiling pot.  

Off to see if she is hungry yet.

Hope all have that most perfect Monday night.

Tick, tick, tick…. less than three weeks.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I love days like that!!!!  Those are the ones that stick in your memory.
> 
> Heading home early.  Just can't shake whatever little bug I picked up.  I tried powering through.  Boss came into my office for something, took one look at me and said I look like I needed to go home     I'll be heading home for a quick nap...hopefully that will help.
> 
> I had the chicken ready to go for supper as I was supposed to work a shift tonight.  I called off earlier today...knowing I wouldn't be able to pull off that shift feeling like this.  Chicken ceasar salad wraps or chicken sammies for supper tonight.




Hope you feel better soon pumpkin, it’s never fun for something to drag out like that.

Yes, time with friends is priceless.




Lynne G said:


> Well wishes mummy dust sent pronto to Pumpkin. I hope you get a good nap in, and getting better quick.  Nice to have chicken for dinner.
> 
> Ah yes, well bake to me means anything in the oven.  Baked goods, yeah sweets usually.  And I  only do baked goods in my oven around the holidays.  So, sorry if I confused ya Schumi.  But I do bake a fresh bought chicken, to eat and then strip for other meals.  And I make and bake stromboli, rolls, and pot pies that older one likes me to make.  Yeah, had some red sauce leftover the other day, so made a chicken, cheese and red pepper stromboli for brunch on Sunday.  Tasty, with an egg wash to make it crispy and toasty looking.  Have not a clue what for dinner, as it is little one and me.  Pasta is her go to meal, so maybe some cheese ravioli we gave in the freezer.  Like it, as takes like 5 minutes in a boiling pot.
> 
> Off to see if she is hungry yet.
> 
> Hope all have that most perfect Monday night.
> 
> Tick, tick, tick…. less than three weeks.



We speak a different language at times……we roast a chicken, not bake them.



Getting darker earlier by a few minutes every night now. Outside lights are automatically coming on earlier now.

Think it’s early night time…..both of us yawning our heads off. Think all the fresh air helps. And back up early again tomorrow to be out before it gets too hot.

Hope your Monday night is a good one…….


----------



## Lynne G

I always enjoy how different the English are when referring to the same thing. I guess I  use the word roast for a beef or pork roast to be roasting.  

Crackers versus cookies. Hehe, our crackers are generally not sweet in any way. Hence I’m going to snack on some animal crackers if little one does not say when she wants to eat.


----------



## macraven

Went out this afternoon to buy Chinese General Taos for dinner

Well..could not resist a few tastes of it and one thing led to another so now I need to rethink what I will have for a very late dinner tonight......


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Yes, I like a cocktail or 3, but not too sweet......I probably put too much lime in some of mine for some, but it negates the sweetness.


Need both ying & yang in most things. sounds like a fun day for you. 



Charade67 said:


> This will give you an idea. I understand why they chose the color. I just don’t like it.
> 
> View attachment 592287


terra cotta, very big in the late 70’s   Mid west vibe


Pumpkin1172 said:


> YUM!!! I would eat until I was in a food coma lol


as i did .  made chicken wings in the air fryer, stuffed again


Pumpkin1172 said:


> surprisingly yes!!!! Ground chuck is not something that is in our grocery stores here. We found it at the local butcher shop where we tend to get most of our meat. They source their meat from local farmers...hence why we will go there before the grocery store. I know it's fresher than what is at the grocery store.


makes sense.  Bone in split chicken breasts & the aforementioned wings are slim pickings here still


Pumpkin1172 said:


> As for the Sweet potato fries.


i got motivate & whipped some up in teh air fryer yesterday.  Came out pretty good.


schumigirl said:


> but for health I do them in the oven, and with the right seasonings, they are bloomin marvellous!!


i usually like a bit of brown sugar on mine.  Went with some Tony’s Spicy seasoning instead, have decide it’s a great option too


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Heading home early. Just can't shake whatever little bug I picked up. I tried powering through. Boss came into my office for something, took one look at me and said I look like I needed to go home  I'll be heading home for a quick nap...hopefully that will help.


Be well!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. It's a quiet evening after a rather uneventful day.

I had a "well, duh" moment the other day. I belong to a university parent Facebook group. There was a discussion about the costs of flights for the students coming from far away. A couple of the moms mentioned that they pay their student's tuition with their air miles credit cards and rarely have to pay for a plane ticket. I don't know why I never thought of this.  I would like to make at least one more trip to Universal next year and make good use of the AP I bought. 



schumigirl said:


> Charade.....yes, I can see why you would want rid of that. It amazes me the colours some folks choose at times.


 I understand that they were trying to match the orangish color in the fireplace, but I still don't like it. 



Lynne G said:


> And yeah, I’d be changing that wall color. 70’s are gone.





keishashadow said:


> terra cotta, very big in the late 70’s Mid west vibe


The funny thing is that the house was built in 1884, and I am pretty sure that paint job was done sometime in the past 10 years. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I have the Monday butt dragging blues lol. Woke up feeling under the weather. Hopefully that turns around fast. I have eaten my muffin and my tea is half gone...so hopefully that helps cure the Monday morning blahs.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> memory.
> 
> Heading home early. Just can't shake whatever little bug I picked up. I tried powering through. Boss came into my office for something, took one look at me and said I look like I needed to go home  I'll be heading home for a quick nap...hopefully that will help.


 Get lots of rest and I hope you are feeling better soon. 



schumigirl said:


> I always feel for folks who don`t have A/C in cars, although very few cars don`t have it now, even the lower end ones do.


 I can't imagine not having a/c in my car. Years ago I was getting ready to buy a new car. One of my friends tried to convince me to save money by getting a car without a/c. I live in Georgia at the time. A/C is a necessity, not an option. 



macraven said:


> Went out this afternoon to buy Chinese General Taos for dinner


Yum. I haven't had really good Chinese in months. 

Tonight should be a bit of an early night. I have to get up a little earlier tomorrow. The painters will be here at 8:30.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> A couple of the moms mentioned that they pay their student's tuition with their air miles credit cards and rarely have to pay for a plane ticket


Interesting. Does that go thru as cash (fee) or purchase/service?


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Interesting. Does that go thru as cash (fee) or purchase/service?


I have no idea.  I’m guessing purchase. If they are like me they have a monthly payment plan that gets auto drafted.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> I always enjoy how different the English are when referring to the same thing. I guess I  use the word roast for a beef or pork roast to be roasting.
> 
> Crackers versus cookies. Hehe, our crackers are generally not sweet in any way. Hence I’m going to snack on some animal crackers if little one does not say when she wants to eat.



Yep, all meats get "roasted" here....hence, Sunday Roast....chicken, beef, pork or lamb usually.

Our crackers are all savoury too. Cookies we call biscuits, usually served with tea or coffee. 




macraven said:


> Went out this afternoon to buy Chinese General Taos for dinner
> 
> Well..could not resist a few tastes of it and one thing led to another so now I need to rethink what I will have for a very late dinner tonight......




Love the sound of that dish!! 




keishashadow said:


> Need both ying & yang in most things. sounds like a fun day for you.
> 
> 
> terra cotta, very big in the late 70’s   Mid west vibe
> 
> as i did .  made chicken wings in the air fryer, stuffed again
> 
> makes sense.  Bone in split chicken breasts & the aforementioned wings are slim pickings here still
> 
> i got motivate & whipped some up in teh air fryer yesterday.  Came out pretty good.
> 
> i usually like a bit of brown sugar on mine.  Went with some Tony’s Spicy seasoning instead, have decide it’s a great option too
> 
> Be well!




Love sweet and spicy together here.....have only used brown sugar on baked sweet potato ala Longhorn style......but, usually spicy for me. No one lese likes sweet potatoes in our home......

Now I fancy chicken wings!




Charade67 said:


> Good evening. It's a quiet evening after a rather uneventful day.
> 
> I had a "well, duh" moment the other day. I belong to a university parent Facebook group. There was a discussion about the costs of flights for the students coming from far away. A couple of the moms mentioned that they pay their student's tuition with their air miles credit cards and rarely have to pay for a plane ticket. I don't know why I never thought of this.  I would like to make at least one more trip to Universal next year and make good use of the AP I bought.
> 
> I understand that they were trying to match the orangish color in the fireplace, but I still don't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is that the house was built in 1884, and I am pretty sure that paint job was done sometime in the past 10 years.
> 
> 
> Get lots of rest and I hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> I can't imagine not having a/c in my car. Years ago I was getting ready to buy a new car. One of my friends tried to convince me to save money by getting a car without a/c. I live in Georgia at the time. A/C is a necessity, not an option.
> 
> 
> Yum. I haven't had really good Chinese in months.
> 
> Tonight should be a bit of an early night. I have to get up a little earlier tomorrow. The painters will be here at 8:30.



In your States, yes it would be unimaginable. Our car growing up had no such thing as aircon, so trips were made with all the windows open.....breezy! We don`t get your kind of temps though very often. But, now....my goodness yes, it`s now considered essential. 

Good luck with the painters, hope it turns out as you want.




Sun is bursting again this morning, but doomsday weather woman is predicting thundery showers and then cool temps.....we`ll get a decent walk this morning, then we`ll see how it goes. 

Plan to sit out this afternoon if we can, if not we`ll storm watch. 

I`m still trying to scan real photographs on to the computer, but my goodness, it takes an age. I have many thousands of real pictures, certainly don`t want all of them scanned but do want most of them. 

No idea on food today....might get some fish down the front this morning, certainly want some crab for lunch.



























Have a wonderful Tuesday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a taco Tuesday is here.  Yay, the day Mac can have that Taco Bell dinner.  And ooh, the fries are back.  

Ah yes, a gloriously sunny day for us. And with a clear sky in the overnight, not quite 70 yet. Refreshing start before that sun gives us a hot 93 day. Summer? Ah yes. But so enjoy this full day of the bluest skies and brightest sunshine.

A totally terrific Taco Tuesday homies. And tea. That’s for me, and most likely Schumi too.

Good Morning.

And nope, if crab for lunch, I’d just be drinking the tea for lunch with Schumi.  No seafood for my lunch, though I’m not sure what I’ll be having for lunch.  Hope you enjoyed your morning walk.


----------



## macraven

Taco Tuesday is here again so like lynne said, you’ll see me there tonight


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning. Painters should be here in about 30 minutes. Dh thinks he can keep the cat shut up in one room today.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Quick good morning. Painters should be here in about 30 minutes. Dh thinks he can keep the cat shut up in one room today.


Good luck with that


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick early morning stop in before I start shuffling the papers sitting on my desk.  

Feeling better today.  Not 100%, but much better and more human again.  Thank you for all the well wishes   I hit the bed and had a nap...then relaxed with the remote control and my book for the rest of the evening, made a couple of family phone calls, and that's about it for the night.  



Charade67 said:


> I had a "well, duh" moment the other day. I belong to a university parent Facebook group. There was a discussion about the costs of flights for the students coming from far away. A couple of the moms mentioned that they pay their student's tuition with their air miles credit cards and rarely have to pay for a plane ticket. I don't know why I never thought of this. I would like to make at least one more trip to Universal next year and make good use of the AP I bought.


We have a cc that we can collect points (Airmiles) with...then convert the points to use for general merchandise that they have on their website OR...you can use them for flights, hotels, park tickets   or cruises.  If you book a package through them, you can use all or some of your points towards the total of your package.  We have quite a few points to use in the next little while.  Especially since we haven't went anywhere really in 2 years now with Covid.  We were almost ready to pull the trigger on a last minute trip just before covid hit...and we had a lots of points then.  So they have just been growing.  This momma is itching to spend them!!!!!  Those credit cards are good if you work them and the promos.  I/We don't spend $ just to get points, but if I can get points for items I would regularly purchase....then I will definitely buy that item!  

I just seen on a local fb group that we are getting a Taco Bell   I guess they have finally decided that norther Canadian people will eat it lol.  I really don't know how popular it will be here.  Guess we will see.  It doesn't open until 2022.  

Well...I should get started shuffling papers again!  

Have a great day Hommies!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Well anything resembling Mexican food it’s not, Pumpkin, but we always find something edible to eat at Taco Bell.  Yay, as your fb news means you’ll be joining Mac in having Taco Bell dinner this Taco Tuesday next year.

And so, with a few tortillas leftover in the pantry, older one made me a chicken quesadilla, with some cheese and, yay, bacon pieces. Even drizzled some ranch sauce on it. Pan fried a little to make it just a little crunchy, and I’m full from that lunch. And did not walk that much. Seems yesterday as I was carrying groceries, tripped over the logs along our driveway, and twisted my knee enough, it’s sore enough I’m not wanting to walk much without feeling pain. Did hobble around our block to see what all that noise was from early this morning. Seems a neighbor is having major house renovations. Hehe, they were breaking for lunch too, so my walk was quiet.

So I guess that counts as my taco today.


----------



## Charade67

This came up in my Facebook memories from
years ago today. A funny coincidence.

“Cleaning out the garage today,  specifically the 2 storage cabinets the previous owner left.  They left lots of old interior house paint - 22 gallon cans, 6 quart cans, and 2 sample bottles.”


----------



## macraven

Needed to get out and pick up cat food today
Got that job done and all I can say is, boy is it hot outside!

I’m fine in the car with ac but once I walk thru the parking lot for the pet food store, stinking hot and humid

Saw Schumi here in the early morning hours but where is she now
Hope all is fine with her
I notice when she is not around
And do notice all the homies when they don’t check in with Mom!

I’m staying in the house rest of today
I have had enough sunshine and heat for the day !
It is incredibly hot and humid outside.

I’m half way decided to skip the Taco Bell run
tonight


----------



## macraven

Ouch Lynne !


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Needed to get out and pick up cat food today
> Got that job done and all I can say is, boy is it hot outside!
> 
> I’m fine in the car with ac but once I walk thru the parking lot for the pet food store, stinking hot and humid
> 
> Saw Schumi here in the early morning hours but where is she now
> Hope all is fine with her
> I notice when she is not around
> And do notice all the homies when they don’t check in with Mom!
> 
> I’m staying in the house rest of today
> I have had enough sunshine and heat for the day !
> It is incredibly hot and humid outside.
> 
> I’m half way decided to skip the Taco Bell run
> tonight





I did make it back here....... 

Earlier email was in drafts, but you got the last one now.....been a busy old day, but a good one. 

Yes, you have some whopping temps there right now.....saw a report in our news about the South and the heat right now. Yes, stay inside, you have some nice plans today.




Lynne.....ouch, hope the knee is not too sore.




Did just under 6 miles this morning, it was hot. And enjoyed some beautiful crab for lunch with some mussels in white wine and sorrel sauce as an appetiser tonight, then some beautiful fresh cod loin. Can`t get fresher.

But late this afternoon the thunderstorm rolled in and it was quite impressive, lasted almost 2 hours and then slowly disappeared out to sea. Humidity cleared after that.  It`s still raining right now, which the plants, trees and bushes will be grateful for.

Chance of more rain tomorrow, guess the heatwave is over.


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody   

Hope your knee feels better soon Lynne

Laying in bed trying to get over the effects of my second Covid shot yesterday.  Running a mild fever with body aches ...what fun.  I took a hot bubble bath and it helped somewhat.  Glad I took today off.  

Trey is getting his first shot as we speak...I just made the appointment for him as I knew he would never do it himself so now I can breathe a little easier knowing we're all vaccinated.  Our county is 13th in the nation for new cases.

Anywho....good news is we got all the ADRs we wanted...I've been salivating over the Food and Wine menus.

Shout out to Carole, Janet, Mac, Robbie, Charade, Pumpkin, Bobbie, Monyk and anyone else who is reading along.  

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Hope your knee feels better soon Lynne
> 
> Laying in bed trying to get over the effects of my second Covid shot yesterday.  Running a mild fever with body aches ...what fun.  I took a hot bubble bath and it helped somewhat.  Glad I took today off.
> 
> Trey is getting his first shot as we speak...I just made the appointment for him as I knew he would never do it himself so now I can breathe a little easier knowing we're all vaccinated.  Our county is 13th in the nation for new cases.
> 
> Anywho....good news is we got all the ADRs we wanted...I've been salivating over the Food and Wine menus.
> 
> Shout out to Carole, Janet, Mac, Robbie, Charade, Pumpkin, Bobbie, Monyk and anyone else who is reading along.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.



Awww....feel better soon Vicki, it has knocked the stuffing out of some people. And hope Trey does ok too. 

Congrats on the adr`s you wanted......and sorry we`re not going to be able to see you this September, it would have been lovely to see you and both kids this year......maybe next year Vicki.......

Rest up and take it easy.......


----------



## Lynne G

Aww thanks all.  Took some pain medicine and will take an easy for a few more days.  

Mummy dust well wishes to Tink.  Sorry you are not feeling well after your shot.  Bubble bath, yay!  Hope Trey has no issues.  I guess we were lucky, DH had no reactions, kids only had a very very brief headache with the first, and I had a much sorer arm the first and not nearly as sore arm with the second. Does feel good to have all 4 of us vaccinated.  

And so, it’s a little one and me night again.  Have no idea what for dinner.  Maybe burgers, not sure.  See what mood she is in, as to what hungry for.


----------



## Charade67

My house looks like a construction zone right now. They started in B’s room. The fumes are a little strong, so she will be sleeping in the spare bedroom tonight. Poor Caspian is thoroughly confused. We have totally disrupted his life.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Feeling better today. Not 100%, but much better and more human again.


 Good to hear. Hope tomorrow you are even better.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Those credit cards are good if you work them and the promos. I/We don't spend $ just to get points, but if I can get points for items I would regularly purchase....then I will definitely buy that item!


 That’s what we do too. I also have a Disney rewards card. We had quite a nice accumulation of Disney dollars when we went to Disneyland.



Lynne G said:


> Seems yesterday as I was carrying groceries, tripped over the logs along our driveway, and twisted my knee enough, it’s sore enough I’m not wanting to walk much without feeling pain.


 Oh no. Hope it isn’t too serious.



tink1957 said:


> Laying in bed trying to get over the effects of my second Covid shot yesterday. Running a mild fever with body aches ...what fun. I took a hot bubble bath and it helped somewhat. Glad I took today off.


 Hope you feel better tomorrow.



tink1957 said:


> Anywho....good news is we got all the ADRs we wanted...I've been salivating over the Food and Wine menus.


Congrats. That’s a good accomplishment.

I would leave a light on, but they are all covered with paint tarps tonight.


----------



## Lynne G

The Olympics light. Wouldn’t want anyone to stub toes.

Off to bed shortly, as drugs taken, and hope I sleep better tonight.  As woot!  Camel said he may have  some friends tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

Lynne if the knee pain is still with you the next few days, get checked by your doctor 

I waited over 4 weeks before I had my knee checked out when I hurt mine
Ended up with knee replacement as I did more damage to the knee in that month period


----------



## macraven

Schumi if you tell me there will be bacon in the morning, I’ll do the kitchen clean up duty....
Just saying


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh I hope Schumi had some bacon this morning.  Mac’s got a cleaning offer.  

Thanks Mac, I think last night it, my knee for a better word, fixed itself. Now just tender, and a little puffy. But yeah, if I was still in pain, would have asked to have my doctor look at it today. I think, thankfully, I gave it just a very good bruising, as little one saw the back of my knee and said it looks bruised. I’m still going to take it easy, and maybe take Friday off to get another not having to move fast morning.

But yay, what do I see?



Ah yes, the camel and three of his friends. Oh, watching the Olympics do you say? Viewing party? Ah yes, this Wednesday the Summer Olympics are still on the tube channels.  And oddly, still are sharks.  

But give a yay homies, camels are here to say, get that, ooh get over today’s stormy weather prediction hump of a day, and give a woot as Friday will be here soon. And yep, with the need to make sure that my knee being good, that three day weekend want is a yes will it will be. Woot! Long weekend coming up.

And so the first day of next month starts the week, and yay, as it just means the countdown will be a two week one, plus one. Woot! End of Summer not yet, but doing it right with two countdowns. 

Good Morning homies.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi if you tell me there will be bacon in the morning, I’ll do the kitchen clean up duty....
> Just saying



Yep, bacon sandwiches for lunch/breakfast then! And you don`t need to clean up.....you know me, I hate untidiness.....I clean up as I go along....or Tom does..... 





Made it back in from our walk before the rain came on this morning. Left ultra early, yep....crazy, but looking at the sky we made the right choice. Think it`s going to be like this all day, rain off and on, so no more plans for the rest of the day. Housework beckons along with some laundry. Fun! Sun is back out, so my washing is all out to dry today again.

Spicy chicken and cous cous for dinner tonight, will make up a salad to go with it. 

And wine delivery coming this afternoon, so the ironically named "wine cellar"  will get replenished again.......got a real mix of wine coming today.






























Have a wonderful Wednesday ​


----------



## macraven

Whine cellar 
Is what I call them
When the wine is gone


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Whine cellar
> Is what I call them
> When the wine is gone





Ours is never empty though.....lol.....


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I was up early again today. We had thunderstorms late last night. Thankfully I remembered to close the window in B’s bedroom.

some disappointing news for us. You may recall that we were supposed to go to a Celtic Thunder concert in December 2020. The concert got rescheduled for this December. Now, because of the Covid variant, it has been pushed back to March. B is disappointed and a little annoyed. It’s going to happen on a “school night”.

Time for work. Hope I have enough to keep me busy.


----------



## Charade67

Very quiet here today. I’m on lunch break right now. Have been doing very tedious work today.

We have decided to check into a motel for the next couple of nights. Last night wasn’t too bad, but we should have a lot more paint on the walls today. Can’t wait to see how the cat reacts.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Charade, get togetherness for events are now being rethought, as well as more going to be directed to have mandatory vaccinated to work or go on or attend.  And the mask for indoors is now again being close to being mandatory.  I’m hoping infection rates go much lower by the time we travel next month.

Sorry those storms got you up early.  Storms were to be today, but they’re taking a bit longer, as now saying a very stormy Thursday.  Fitting I guess, as tomorrow is Thirsty Thursday.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, busy last few days. 
Spent the day with the Birthday boy & hit the Xmas in July sales up for early Xmas shopping    Hallmark store & perfume/aftershave mostly.  Burlington for some cute Disney park stuff stuff too

then, the dreaded 60 day ADR x 2as split Disney stay.  Bonus points for wading thru magical dining 

tink hang in there, well worth it for the vaccine. 
Lynne ouch to those knees!

I’ve been telling Carole she needs to write a novel for years, I’m now convinced it


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally able to make a quick stop in   

Busy doing things other than work - looking like I am working with files and papers everywhere lol

Got a few things checked off my list....some Air bnb's booked for my family for dh's birthday party weekend...confirmation of when other family members will be arriving.  Changed the venue and reserved that, ordered a couple things off amazon for birthday presents....and was looking for available campsites (not much available) as the kids and grandkiddo are not coming this weekend, so we thought we would try to head out camping for our holiday weekend here.  

Working another shift tonight...at least I get my steps in.  Hopefully get door duty so I can enjoy the beautiful sunshine and warmth we are blessed with again today.  It's soooo hard to stand and greet people and look pretty...AND I get paid for it  

Well, I should shuffle a few more papers.  

Have a great day hommies!!!!


----------



## Charade67

I have some before and after pics. This is a picture of B’s room before we moved in. All the furniture belongs to the previous occupant.


Here is what it looks like today. Still a little messy because she doesn’t have everything put back in place yet.


----------



## Lynne G

I guess blue is not her color?  But nice as always can add color with pillows and sheets.  My home has all white or pale yellow.  Though we did paint a scene on older one’s room when he was a little guy.  Now he’s over 21 and doesn’t care what color his walls in his room are.  Previous owner liked wallpaper.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Forgot to add my quotes....and I have a few minutes before the end of the day!

QUOTE="Lynne G, post: 63217308, member: 233554"]
Seems yesterday as I was carrying groceries, tripped over the logs along our driveway, and twisted my knee enough, it’s sore enough I’m not wanting to walk much without feeling pain. Did hobble around our block to see what all that noise was from early this morning. Seems a neighbor is having major house renovations. Hehe, they were breaking for lunch too, so my walk was quiet.
[/QUOTE]
I hope your knee gets better!!!  That reminds me of myself.  A couple of weeks back, I will running in and out of the house...doing this and that.  We have three steps that are at our back door - I'm sure you can guess where this is leading lol.  Well.....in true Pumpkin style...I caught my flip flop on the middle stair tread...stepped up onto the landing to try to balance myself....ended up taking two more big steps...and landed head first into the opposite wall   There is now a Pumpkin head size imprint where I slightly broke the drywall with my head   I'm sooooooooooooo graceful!!!!!!! lol.  I'm very surprised I didn't end up bruising.  My forehead was pretty sore for over a week lol.  We laugh now.  Dh was very concerned for  about 30 seconds until he realized I was totally fine....and now...well 


tink1957 said:


> Laying in bed trying to get over the effects of my second Covid shot yesterday. Running a mild fever with body aches ...what fun. I took a hot bubble bath and it helped somewhat. Glad I took today off.


I hope it doesn't keep you down too long.  It took dh a couple of days to feel normal again.  


schumigirl said:


> And wine delivery coming this afternoon, so the ironically named "wine cellar"  will get replenished again.......got a real mix of wine coming today.


Gotta love those deliveries!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Enjoy all the wine....and yes...I'm picturing a huge wine glass bigger than your head 


Charade67 said:


> some disappointing news for us. You may recall that we were supposed to go to a Celtic Thunder concert in December 2020. The concert got rescheduled for this December. Now, because of the Covid variant, it has been pushed back to March. B is disappointed and a little annoyed. It’s going to happen on a “school night”.


I sure hope you get to see if sooner or later.  I have so many mixed feelings about anything covid right now.    I hope that your cute kitty will start to get used to the construction.  It is always hard on them.  Our dog didn't like it when we did things either.  

Well...it's almost time to clock out for the day

Take care everyone!!!!!  @macraven  stay cool...those temps are really high.


----------



## keishashadow

Pumpkin1172 said:


> There is now a Pumpkin head size imprint where I slightly broke the drywall with my head  I'm sooooooooooooo graceful!!!!!!! lol. I'm very surprised I didn't end up bruising. My forehead was pretty sore for over a week lol. We laugh now. Dh was very concerned for about 30 seconds until he realized I was totally fine....and now...well


lol gives new meaning to being ‘hard-headed’!

I also have that gift of a thick skull. Not exactly lady like but, have you tried head butting anyone yet?


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Take care everyone!!!!!  @macraven  stay cool...those temps are really high.



Today 99
Tomorrow 100

I have central air so I’m good no matter what the temps are outside.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh glad you are okay Pumpkin.  Yeah funny but not funny, but not the first time I’ve tripped.  This one really hurt.  But thankfully, I seem to have only bruised my knee. But I’m still taking an easy for a few more days, until it feels back to not having to feel it not feeling right.  

Ack, quiet night, but happy about that. Seems those fries at Taco Bell called little one. And since there is a TB on way back from a store pickup, quick through drive through and dinner was eaten. But was hungry later, so made some soup.

Hope all have a wonderful good sleep.  And be thirsty, as Thursday it will be.  Yay!  I’m going to make tomorrow the last day of this week day routine.  A later start for three days?  Yes please.


----------



## macraven

3 day weekends rules!!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> But I’m still taking an easy for a few more days, until it feels back to not having to feel it not feeling right.


Are you elevating & icing it?  that long weekend sounds like a great idea, stay off that foot & let the family wait on you…hand & knee 



macraven said:


> Today 99
> Tomorrow 100
> 
> I have central air so I’m good no matter what the temps are outside.


 It’s ten degrees cooler here but sooo humid. I’ve been looking for excuses to take long drives in the car to blast the AC In my face.  sooner the better the upcoming cold front here.


----------



## macraven

Lynne
Very humid here.too


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Before I put this as its own thread I'll try here first...looking to retire to fla within an hour or so of Disney...any on a golf course gated community folks out here? Thanks!


----------



## Charade67

So we decided to check into a motel for a couple of nights to avoid paint fumes. All was well until about 4:00 this morning when Caspian started complaining and scratching the carpet. I finally decided to bring him back home and I will sleep in the downstairs bedroom for a couple of nights. Dh and B will stay at the motel. Cat - 1, Humans - 0

I have also observed that the ceiling fan in the spare bedroom is very noisy.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, the rainy day is here, though it is warm.  70 degrees out already.  And phone says rain in the next hour.  Yeah, no bright sunlight this morning.  Not going to be as hot as Mac, but like Keisha, muggy with all this humidy and soon, rain. 

Welcome DisneyFix. While I’m hoping to be retiring a decade from now, I’m sorry can’t help you. May want to post in the Community forum, as may get more help, and I thought maybe try the Travel forum too. But here, on this thread, you are welcome to chat about just about anything, and this forum, our love for vacationing at Universal. And so, welcome and stay awhile if you’d like, and yay, for retirement moving to FLA plans.

Eek, Charade.  Sorry the smell is not pleasant enough to stay.  Yeah, what we do for our pets.  I don’t like hearing a fan while I am sleeping either.  But older one usually has the one in his room on all night.  It’s not that loud, as can’t hear it until closer to his room. I hope the smell disappears soon. Nice mom is taking one for the team, and cat. 

Thanks Keisha, yep had it propped up and  put those icy hot sheets on it.  Why I’m glad to be able to relax tomorrow as well as the weekend. 


And so, as I always start my mornings with a cup of tea, sipping it happily, wishing you may all have that totally terrific Thirsty Thursday.  Yep, and the weather is giving us some wet, so our land is thirsty.  Sigh, rainy day. 

Yet woot!  It’s a Thursday, and I hope all are feeling well and hope you have or had a good morning.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all, busy last few days.
> Spent the day with the Birthday boy & hit the Xmas in July sales up for early Xmas shopping    Hallmark store & perfume/aftershave mostly.  Burlington for some cute Disney park stuff stuff too
> 
> then, the dreaded 60 day ADR x 2as split Disney stay.  Bonus points for wading thru magical dining
> 
> tink hang in there, well worth it for the vaccine.
> Lynne ouch to those knees!
> 
> I’ve been telling Carole she needs to write a novel for years, I’m now convinced it



lol.....it`s in the plans.....but I`ve been saying that for years! I am taking notes though......

When is the boy`s birthday was it yesterday....did I miss it??? I knew it was close.....




Charade67 said:


> I have some before and after pics. This is a picture of B’s room before we moved in. All the furniture belongs to the previous occupant.
> View attachment 592940
> 
> Here is what it looks like today. Still a little messy because she doesn’t have everything put back in place yet.
> View attachment 592942




Gosh that is turquoise with a capital T!!! 

We like neutral, but in our formal rooms and dining room we have a feature wall with a pattern paper.....I love it as it looks so warm and welcoming. Same for our bedroom, but neutral is so much nicer than a gaudy colour. 

Sounds like you and the cat will be much happier in the home than hotel. 






Pumpkin1172 said:


> Forgot to add my quotes....and I have a few minutes before the end of the day!
> 
> QUOTE="Lynne G, post: 63217308, member: 233554"]
> Seems yesterday as I was carrying groceries, tripped over the logs along our driveway, and twisted my knee enough, it’s sore enough I’m not wanting to walk much without feeling pain. Did hobble around our block to see what all that noise was from early this morning. Seems a neighbor is having major house renovations. Hehe, they were breaking for lunch too, so my walk was quiet.


I hope your knee gets better!!!  That reminds me of myself.  A couple of weeks back, I will running in and out of the house...doing this and that.  We have three steps that are at our back door - I'm sure you can guess where this is leading lol.  Well.....in true Pumpkin style...I caught my flip flop on the middle stair tread...stepped up onto the landing to try to balance myself....ended up taking two more big steps...and landed head first into the opposite wall   There is now a Pumpkin head size imprint where I slightly broke the drywall with my head  I'm sooooooooooooo graceful!!!!!!! lol. I'm very surprised I didn't end up bruising. My forehead was pretty sore for over a week lol. We laugh now. Dh was very concerned for about 30 seconds until he realized I was totally fine....and now...well 

I hope it doesn't keep you down too long.  It took dh a couple of days to feel normal again. 

Gotta love those deliveries!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Enjoy all the wine....and yes...I'm picturing a huge wine glass bigger than your head 

I sure hope you get to see if sooner or later.  I have so many mixed feelings about anything covid right now.    I hope that your cute kitty will start to get used to the construction.  It is always hard on them.  Our dog didn't like it when we did things either. 

Well...it's almost time to clock out for the day

Take care everyone!!!!!  @macraven  stay cool...those temps are really high.
[/QUOTE]

Oh goodness Pumpkin....ouch!! Glad you`re ok....head injuries can hide so much. you do feel an idiot though falling so easily.....lol......

Yes, our wine glasses are all like goldfish bowls in our home. We used to know someone who had wine glasses like small sherry schooners....when we were in their home, we were all frightened to swirl our wine in the glass in case it evaporated! Her eyes popped out her head when she first came to our home and we handed her a real glass of wine......lol......




macraven said:


> Today 99
> Tomorrow 100
> 
> I have central air so I’m good no matter what the temps are outside.



wow, that is hot.......yes, you need to stay inside as much as possible in that heat......




Vicki, hope you`re doing better today after the vaccine.......


Lynne....hope that knee feels better too today!





Well, so much for the heavy rain forecast for this morning. Sunshine so far, but we did get another downpour last night for a few hours which should keep the grass, trees and plants happy for a while, and more forecast. But, we got out a lovely walk this morning and did 7 miles, but feet are groaning today. 

We have a friends group walk planned for tomorrow, weather permitting, and then we think we`re going to have Saturday off. I have the dentist on Monday morning, so will miss then too. We travel back to where we used to live for our dentist, but as he is planning on retiring, I think we need to find one closer to us now. Not fond of the replacements. 

Made tomato and sweet pepper soup yesterday, so that`s lunch today and dinner is scallops as an appetiser as we got them fresh this morning from the seafront, and going to buy some steaks this afternoon, heading to the farm store for a wander after lunch. 

Food sorted for the day....always important! 




























Happy Thirsty Thursday ​


----------



## macraven

DISNEY FIX said:


> Before I put this as its own thread I'll try here first...looking to retire to fla within an hour or so of Disney...any on a golf course gated community folks out here? Thanks!


One of our posting homies in this thread fled the north
And moved  near the Disney parks this year 

hope she reads this and can help you

we have had other posters come and go here as they owned near the parks

Someone will drop by to help you

but many of us move slow!


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Gosh that is turquoise with a capital T!!!


I think the previous occupant moved in when she was a little girl. You can’t see them, but there are glow in the dark stars on the ceiling. We will get around to removing them eventually. B actually likes the colors,  it we felt it was time for a change since she won’t be living with us forever.

The painters should be here soon. So far they have been very prompt. I hope they finish up today or tomorrow. I am ready to have my house back.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick morning stop in  

Up early today...but was dragging the bu77 out the door this morning.  Then noticed while I was driving to work...my climate control is not working  Texted dh...hopefully he can take it in to our mechanic quickly. With the high temps we are getting now again, I really don't want to be without air-conditioning or heat if the mornings are cool and I need to use it to take the little bit of moisture off of the windshield. It always seems to be something. Hopefully my car is NOT starting the nickel and dime fixes all the time. If that's the case...Momma might be getting a new to me vehicle 

I was hoping to luck out yesterday and find a quick little get away for us this weekend....so far...I haven't found anything that we can do yet....everything seems to be booked up.  Crossing my fingers that something will pop up if I keep doing random checks on some of the things we want to do this weekend.  

I should get started shuffling some of these papers....stop in a little later!!!!

Have a great day Hommies!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ack!  Car issues no fun, Pumpkin, and have my AC on every time I get into the car.  Hope you find a get away somewhere soon.  Nice to be away and relax for a few days.


----------



## keishashadow

This one always makes me smile

After a very contentious sanctioned strike since the end of March, my mr has almost clocked in a full week back in the salt mines.  Talk about a long, dry spell.  Good thing I was raised in union family & know how to tighten that belt several notches.  Feel like I can finally breathe again


schumigirl said:


> When is the boy`s birthday was it yesterday....did I miss it??? I knew it was close.....


Was Tuesday, final family dinner will be Saturday


schumigirl said:


> That reminds me of myself. A couple of weeks back, I will running in and out of the house...doing this and that. We have three steps that are at our back door - I'm sure you can guess where this is leading lol.


& another one bites the dust. Ouch


Charade67 said:


> We will get around to removing them eventually.


Still have those on one BR ceilings.   Initially, Pried off one & it pulled off the paint & the hard coat plaster.  Decided I’d wait them out, figured the adhesive would give way.  What’s crazy is they still glow a bit. Has to be close to 30 years old.  Rarely enter that room. At this point I just don’t look up LOL. Done & done

for paint smell cut several onions in half, put on plates & place several in each room

also, several containers 1/2 gallon or so of water with a full cup of white vinegar & let set helps


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Hopefully my car is NOT starting the nickel and dime fixes all the time. If that's the case...Momma might be getting a new to me vehicle


Good luck. Used cars easily selling for 30% more here now.  Know people who have cashed in on new cars they bought last year for a tidy profit.  Dealers are starved for inventory

lastly, I’m sure we all are aware of the upcoming resumption of the masking policy the end of the month at WDW. Both parks were surprisingly crowded over the 4th of July week vs past years’ visits.

my intent is not to poke the beast, want to share a pic I just saw of the MK.  file it under a picture tells a thousand words


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 593081This one always makes me smile
> 
> After a very contentious sanctioned strike since the end of March, my mr has almost clocked in a full week back in the salt mines.  Talk about a long, dry spell.  Good thing I was raised in union family & know how to tighten that belt several notches.  Feel like I can finally breathe again
> 
> Was Tuesday, final family dinner will be Saturday
> 
> & another one bites the dust. Ouch
> 
> Still have those on one BR ceilings.   Initially, Pried off one & it pulled off the paint & the hard coat plaster.  Decided I’d wait them out, figured the adhesive would give way.  What’s crazy is they still glow a bit. Has to be close to 30 years old.  Rarely enter that room. At this point I just don’t look up LOL. Done & done
> 
> for paint smell cut several onions in half, put on plates & place several in each room
> 
> also, several containers 1/2 gallon or so of water with a full cup of white vinegar & let set helps
> 
> Good luck. Used cars easily selling for 30% more here now.  Know people who have cashed in on new cars they bought last year for a tidy profit.  Dealers are starved for inventory
> 
> lastly, I’m sure we all are aware of the upcoming resumption of the masking policy the end of the month at WDW. Both parks were surprisingly crowded over the 4th of July week vs past years’ visits.
> 
> my intent is not to poke the beast, want to share a pic I just saw of the MK.  file it under a picture tells a thousand words
> 
> View attachment 593090



That is a scary picture!!!! The girl in the front with the pink shirts face says it all.....

For your boy......and I`m sure Saturday will be fabulous.......






​I read your post and thought......did I fall out the back steps lol.....I think the quotes got mixed up.....I`m sure it was Pumpkin that fell.......




Dinner over and it was lovely. I overcooked one scallop, but the rest of them were lovely. And steaks.....well, can`t really go wrong when my lovely husband cooks them....

Going to have a glass of red wine tonight, want to try one of the bottles delivered, very tempting. Will just have the one though. Glass, not bottle 

Rain forecast for tomorrow......hoping it`s wrong.

Time to put the tv on and see what we fancy watching.......maybe The Good Wife.


----------



## Lynne G

Them are crowds for sure Keisha. Yay to finish birthday celebrations this weekend.  Happy belated birthday to the boy.  And hehe, older one still has blues paint with clouds on his ceiling. 

So ready to turn off the screen, but another hour to go. The joy of getting up still before the sun does.

And nice to have older one home, as he made grilled cheese sandwiches for lunch.  So nice of him. But I think he enjoys making them as much as eating them.  Homemade pickles that my sister thought were made too spicy.  Nope, I like a kosher pickle, sour almost.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Yikes...that crowd makes my head want to explode  

I know the other weekend when we went to visit the kids and took the grandbaby to the amusement ride part of the mall...it was exactly like that.  I was overwhelmed and NOT ready to tread into crowds like that.  I went back out to the truck and grabbed our masks and hand sanitizer/wipes I carry in my purse.   

Even though I am fully vaccinated, have had covid....I really have zero desire to even chance getting it again.  So we have decided to wear masks indoors again...even though all restrictions are lifted here now.  My province is currently the " Florida" of Canada....no restrictions, and the health authorities are still easing more restrictions.  It just blows my mind.  Oh well....I will do what I can to protect myself and the family.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh nothing like your phone flashing extreme weather, with tornado warnings issued, for the next 6 hours.  Hope little one gets home before all that wild weather comes along.  We may be rocking and rolling and wind blown tonight. Joy!  As it means that glorious sunny 80 degree day is Friday.  Woot!


----------



## Charade67

Came home to a really cold house today. The thermostat said 71. Brrrr! I’m still trying to thaw out.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Then noticed while I was driving to work...my climate control is not working


 Oh dear. I hope you are able to get that fixed quickly. 



keishashadow said:


> for paint smell cut several onions in half, put on plates & place several in each room
> 
> also, several containers 1/2 gallon or so of water with a full cup of white vinegar & let set helps


 I’ll have to give that a try. I think Inhave some vinegar around here somewhere. 



keishashadow said:


> my intent is not to poke the beast, want to share a pic I just saw of the MK. file it under a picture tells a thousand words


Yikes! I am so glad we went when we did.

I am really hungry and Dh is not answering his text messages. Grrr….


----------



## keishashadow

U employees are masking back up. No edict fir guests to comply 



schumigirl said:


> read your post and thought......did I fall out the back steps lol.....I think the quotes got mixed up.....I`m sure it was Pumpkin that fell.......


Ghosts in the machine LOL 


schumigirl said:


> I overcooked one scallop,


That’s a win, temperamental buggers they are!


Lynne G said:


> older one still has blues paint with clouds on his ceiling.


There’s worse views lol.   I think I’d like that view upon wakening.  


Lynne G said:


> Ooh nothing like your phone flashing extreme weather, with tornado warnings issued, for the next 6 hours.


They rolled past south of here starting 2 hours ago


Charade67 said:


> I am really hungry and Dh is not answering his text messages. Grrr….


Uhoh don’t get hangry


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh lots of thunder, very little rain, and thankful confirmed tornadoes hit barely North of us.  Houses destroyed, trees down, roofs and cars tossed and landed not where they started from. Just tells ya, a mile makes a difference.  

Time for my bedtime. Alarm not set, let’s see what time I can sleep to. Probably like today, awake just before alarm went off. Have to tell chatty little one to get to bed. The rest of us are. Sigh. Night owl she surely is. Grr Mom alarm of knock it off will be sounding shortly.

Good night  sleep tight.  Friday dancing will commence shortly.  Yay!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> U employees are masking back up. No edict fir guests to comply
> 
> 
> Ghosts in the machine LOL
> 
> That’s a win, temperamental buggers they are!
> 
> There’s worse views lol.   I think I’d like that view upon wakening.
> 
> They rolled past south of here starting 2 hours ago
> 
> Uhoh don’t get hangry



Yep, a few seconds over with scallops is all it takes to ruin them......nothing worse than rubbery seafood of any kind. 

I think that`s why Tom avoids calamari, he`s opted for it twice in restaurants in the past, and they were like elastic bands a the tentacles were severely overcooked. I`ve been lucky with mine, but he`s convinced they`re all like that lol......



Well, we`re up, but looks like rain. 

Supposed to be doing a group walk this morning with some friends, but radar looks like we`re getting a downpour soon. And it`s just started to come down now. 

Txts from all asking what we`re doing.......like I know!! Will wait and see if it eases off then try to get out between showers, or we abandon and do it tomorrow. Shame as we were all going to have breakfast together. 

Have some baking to do today which will be nice as it`s quite cool too, the church is having a bake sale tomorrow and I have a few things I said I`d hand in. I`m not the best baker in the world, but it always sells. My friend Sue is the one who everything she bakes is as light as a feather, and imaginitive. My idea of imaginitive is Minion cupcakes. But, will get that done this afternoon. 

And nearly the end of July......wow. 


























Fabulous Friday!!



​


----------



## Charade67

I’m awake way too early this morning. Caspian woke me just before 5:00 asking to be fed. Normally I would make him wait until around 7:00, but I feel kind of bad for him. I know he has been completely confused these past few days. I’m sure he is ready for life to get back to normal.


The painters should finish today. Yay! Later today I need to do some shopping. I bought a new shower curtain to go with the new paint color. Now I need to get a liner and bathmat.

Hopefully I can get in a little more sleep before I need to get up and start the day.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, was up around when the alarm should have gone off.  But enjoying some quiet with tea.  

Hope the rain stopped and you had a nice walk band enjoyable breakfast with your group of friends, Schumi.

Glorious sunshine  for us today. And a perfect 81 the high.

And from the sounds of it, the neighbor’s workers with very large trucks have arrived.

Oh no Charade. I hope you got back to sleep. Yeah, our dogs were in routines mostly, so I can see why your cat is confused some. Yay for paint getting done soon. And nice to refresh your bathroom linens, so good luck finding the perfect color or colors to go with the new paint.

Friday, a most Fabulous Friday homies.


----------



## Charade67

I think I have my weirdest dreams when I go back to sleep early in the morning. I the first one I looked in the mirror and saw that I had bangs. I had no idea who cut my hair and when it happened. 
In the second dream I was in a school. I went outside into a courtyard and it was insanely windy out. I sat down in a chair and the wind lifted me up and was carrying me all around the courtyard. I kept asking for someone to take video or otherwise no one would believe it happened. The wind finally stopped and they let the kids out of school. I asked if I could take B home, but the principal said that she had to take the bus. So weird and random.

I am now waiting for Dh to bring me a late breakfast and trying to stay out of the way.


----------



## macraven

It is rare that I remember my dreams 

if your husband brings you breakfast and it includes chocolate, save a bite for me!
I have no sweets in the house...


----------



## Charade67

It will probably be chicken biscuits from Chick-fil-A. I don’t have any chocolate in my house either.


----------



## keishashadow

Need to get off my lazy butt and go do my errands.  may need 3rd cuppa coffee as fuel.
Lynne - looks like you guys got the brunt of the tornados yesterday, holy smokes!


schumigirl said:


> Yep, a few seconds over with scallops is all it takes to ruin them. nothing worse than rubbery seafood of any kind.


gritty scallops

Last weekend my DS asked me why mussels don’t open when they are ‘bad’.  he stumped me there.  Some things just are lol


schumigirl said:


> My idea of imaginitive is Minion cupcakes. But, will get that done this afternoon.


ooh, i made them once for Halloween with twinkies, of all things, decorated  as the minions sticking out of cup cakes   I’ve an artistic bent but, cake decorating sadly isn’t in my skill set.  I’m sure you are selling yourself short on your baking abilities


Charade67 said:


> I don’t have any chocolate in my house either.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 593326
> Need to get off my lazy butt and go do my errands.  may need 3rd cuppa coffee as fuel.
> Lynne - looks like you guys got the brunt of the tornados yesterday, holy smokes!
> 
> gritty scallops
> 
> Last weekend my DS asked me why mussels don’t open when they are ‘bad’.  he stumped me there.  Some things just are lol
> 
> ooh, i made them once for Halloween with twinkies, of all things, decorated  as the minions sticking out of cup cakes   I’ve an artistic bent but, cake decorating sadly isn’t in my skill set.  I’m sure you are selling yourself short on your baking abilities
> 
> View attachment 593329



Oh gosh yes, gritty scallops or mussels…….bleurgh….and yes, good question!

Yes, not artistic either…….haven’t made anything fancy today, basic cherry scones, Madeira cake, similar to pound cake, ginger cake and a lemon drizzle cake. Now to try and not eat any…….Tom has already snaffled a scone, no surprises there.

I think I remember your minion cupcakes…..they were very good! 




We did get out our walk today, 11 of us and we did 8 miles. We did get wet a little but it soon dried up and was quite warm. Enjoyed brunch in a seafront cafe and then home to freshen up.

Baking almost done, and I’m watching The Odessa File……our book groups movie of the month choice. I’ve never seen this before.

Bright sunny afternoon, but lots of cloud around.

Late pot of tea time, and maybe half a scone……..


----------



## Lynne G

Tea and scones, I’m at Schumi’s home if she is sharing.  

Made bacon and broccoli quiches as needed to use up the last of my eggs. Older one and I polished off the two that I baked. Warm from oven? Yes. Now I guess a late lunch or snack later. Brunch was today’s older one and me meal.   

So nice of Schumi to bake for church sale.  I’m sure whatever you donate will be delicious.  

Keisha, yeah, at least no one killed, though some are now homeless. Windows blown out, roofs torn off, etc., as was all over the news last night and this morning. Like I said, glad I was just South of the three tornadoes that touched down. Hehe, one farmer guy said it sounded like a train. Yep, I heard that sound one time we had a tornado come by. At least when we had our tornado, years ago now, it just brought down trees, and we had to replace a shutter that had visited the neighbors, as did most’s trash cans, and an attic window that blew out. Not the degree of destruction we have seen on the news.

Time to do some errands.  Hope Charade got her breakfast delivered.  And hope all are enjoying this almost end of July. Yay!


----------



## macraven

Just dropping by to say it is stinking hot and humid where I am

no motivation to go out side and check my mailbox
Will do it when the sun sets tonight


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.......Yep, I share my home baking.......and it turned out beautiful, even if I say so myself. 


mac.....you are getting some freaky heat for sure!!! A lady from another board I talk to that lives in Georgia is saying the same.......hotter than hades was her comment! We have rain....... 





Going to speak to my American cousin this weekend. They have had their first trip to RP and Universal this month......got a brief message saying they loved everything!! I`m so happy to hear it and cant wait to hear how it all went.

Enjoyed dinner tonight again, then very quickly dropped the baking off to the minister for tomorrow as we won`t be there. I did explain there were only 28 scones instead of 30.....I blamed Tom. But, he was pleased with everything. 

Tonight is a tv night and not much else.....will find something on dvd to watch. 

Still raining and feeling cooler......


----------



## macraven

So on you are now cooler than 99
Or 100

good deal!

I do remember the summers up north where I felt
80 + was hot..

lol


----------



## Charade67

The painting is finished. The orange wall is no more. 












Now we just have to put all the pictures back on the walls.


----------



## Lynne G

Much better Charade. Looks like they did a good job.  Back to all back in place soon, so that’s good.

Ah, the one tornado that hit just North of me was an F3. That’s kinda unusual, as we rarely get one, but if we do, it isn’t usually anywhere as strong. Reported that 6 people were injured, but were not life threatening injuries, many still without power, some without a house, and a very damaged business. Still was scary, seeing what happened not far from me. We got done very loud thunder and no rain. Others were telling us how hard it rained. Sweet spot we were in, I guess. But from the weather radar, we certainly will be wet on Sunday.

But a nice day it was today, and yay, clear skies in the overnight so will be in low 60’s until a few hours after sunrise. May mean my AC may have a break.  It was running most of the day, with that full day of sunshine.  And will be a nice day tomorrow before that soaker Sunday.  And a final yay, as 7 day forecast says the rest of next week should be dry.  How nice is that?  Oh and phone flashed about that tropical storm in the Pacific. Yeah, bad weather has to be somewhere. LoL.  Oops, sorry about that Schumi, with your rainy day.  

Ah, sipping my evening tea, and relaxing watching my smaller screen. Little one promptly took over the big TV to play online with her friends. Older one works, so it’s only one game playing I’m hearing. Yay! Watching world news, then will channel surf to see what is of interest.

Have a most wonderful Friday evening.


----------



## Robo56

Good Friday evening everyone 





schumigirl said:


> That`s funny Robbie, the last time Tom had the Lobster Bisque at The Palm, he said it was spicier than usual and different. I do hope they go back to their original recipe as yes, it was delicious and he would agree that Ocean Prime and Eddie V`s bisque wasn`t quite as nice, nothing wrong with it, but not as good.



Yes, they need to go back to their original recipe. Wonder if a food review would nudge the chef back to the old recipe.




J'aime Paris said:


> Welcome back Robo!!
> So sorry to hear about the Palm. That's a bummer when you are there for a special meal, only to be disappointed.
> I always give them the highest praise too....



Thanks. Yep, not sure what is going on there. I have always had very good meals and service there in the past.




keishashadow said:


> Have never had a bad dish or service there. Since they dropped the dining transport haven’t been back, not a fan of idea of changing boats to get there



The Resorts are now using another car service. It costs $10.00 for a ride to a Resort restaurant. We used them for transport to Hard Rock for our Palm dinner. They were 15 minutes late and when I called to find out where our ride was the booking person was very rude. Oh well....maybe that should have been a warning at the beginning of the evening......LOL....Crappy ride, food and service. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Woke up feeling under the weather. Hopefully that turns around fast. I have eaten my muffin and my tea is half gone...so hopefully that helps cure the Monday morning blahs.



Pumpkin hope you are feeling better.




tink1957 said:


> Laying in bed trying to get over the effects of my second Covid shot yesterday. Running a mild fever with body aches ...what fun. I took a hot bubble bath and it helped somewhat. Glad I took today off.



Tink hope you are feeling better dear lady. Lots of mummy dust and good thoughts coming your way. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> and landed head first into the opposite wall  There is now a Pumpkin head size imprint where I slightly broke the drywall with my head  I'm sooooooooooooo graceful!!!!!!! lol. I'm very surprised I didn't end up bruising. My forehead was pretty sore for over a week lol. We laugh now. Dh was very concerned for about 30 seconds until he realized I was totally fine....and now...well



Wow.....you are so lucky no major head trauma from your fall....walls can be repaired easily......I think I’am in the thick skulled group like you and Keisha....thank goodness. I fell down by sunken garden stairs a couple of years ago and it sounded like an egg cracked when my head hit the landing. Thankfully just a bad concussion.



keishashadow said:


> my intent is not to poke the beast, want to share a pic I just saw of the MK. file it under a picture tells a thousand words



Wow....wall to wall people. The lady in the peach colored tank top looks like someone cut the cheese in front of her. Enlarge it and look at her face.......



schumigirl said:


> That is a scary picture!!!! The girl in the front with the pink shirts face says it all.....



LOL......




schumigirl said:


> Going to speak to my American cousin this weekend. They have had their first trip to RP and Universal this month......got a brief message saying they loved everything!! I`m so happy to hear it and cant wait to hear how it all went.




Great to hear they enjoyed themselves. I’am sure they were appreciative of all your help.



It has been very hot here now for days. We need rain. Hopefully we will get some tonight. 

I have been in post vacation recovery this week.......LOL....I guess all the walking and heat hand an accumulative affect on me. When I’am in vacation mode I don’t notice it so much. I guess it would be called the vacation endorphin effect.....LOL......My old doctor would always tell me that I’am not as young as I used to be.....LOL

I had vasculitis in both by legs almost to my knees. I have never had it this bad before. Thankfully I always have extra-strength Cortisone Cream and Extra-strength Benadryl  cream to put on at night or it would have been worse. The legs are almost healed now.

Six weeks away till trip for HHN. I have pretty well resigned myself that I will not be spending as much time on HHN this year as I have in years past. I have a RIP Tour Scheduled. I haven’t decided on the unmasking the Horror Tour yet. I just think it’s going to be wall to wall people. Will enjoy the parks as needed and the rest of the time will be R&R.

I have been watching a little of the Olympics and I did get some work done in my office yesterday.

Bubble bath and a little reading for me tonight. Yawning my head off. So off to bed early after that. 

Have a great Friday evening everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Robo, yep recovery after such a hot and crowded trip you had.  Bubble bath sounds perfect before a hopefully good night sleep.  I hope your legs are better, sending mummy dust well wishes.  Yay, yep, 6 weeks is creeping ever closer.  I thought about booking the unmasking tour that I had done in 2019, but for the cost, and taking the time, not sure I want to book it.  Though looking forward to a private RIP tour and my little one is joining me, as not only does she want to ride that coaster, but although not a horror fan, always wanted to go to HHN. And so, thought it would be the perfect year.  And yep with the crowds I also highly expect for HHN, touring is the only way to go.  The other night, I have that BOGO, I’m just going to stroll, don’t care if I don’t do all the houses or any of the houses.  Will do the rides, shop, and just enjoy myself and maybe see a homie or two to say hi to along the way.  

Trying a new puzzle, it’s a nice one, but I’m tired, so may just keep that channel surfing going.


----------



## macraven

Good Saturday morning homies !


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, that colour is beautiful, you chose well. Hope you`re happy with it....


mac......oh gosh yes, you`ve seen the extremes of Illinois weather and now the extremes of the South........you win for sure!  Hope you`re staying cool today again.....


Lynne, no worries, you can laugh away. We don`t mind rain as it makes our plants and trees the beautiful green colour they are. And it`s quite romantic having a walk in light rain.......well, we think it is, hand in hand along the beach.....what could be nicer.


Robo......good to see you........and glad you`re feeling more like your normal self with the legs, it`s been a long haul for you. And I agree, I think had we been travelling this September, we wouldn`t have done HHN as often as we usually do, sounds a hot mess right now.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend......





Well, we got up this morning with no intentions of walking.......we saw light rain, so got showered and dressed, enjoyed some bacon for breakfast then decided to go get changed into walking stuff and just do it.

Light rain was pleasant to walk in and it was mild which helped. We did 5 miles, which isn`t bad as we planned to do nothing today. Never thought I`d be one to be up and out in all weathers walking. But, we do enjoy it and it was so quiet along the seafront with only the hardy dogwalkers out and a few joggers.....why do joggers always look so miserable! So, second shower of the day out of the way and now almost lunchtime.

Crab sandwiches for lunch, and stir fries for dinner tonight......and some wine tonight. Might watch The Greatest Showman....haven`t seen that for a while, love some Hugh Jackman.......and that`ll be Saturday.

And last day of July.......




























Have a wonderful Saturday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes. We did have that beautiful clear sky last night and indeed, it’s 62 out.  And my AC has been quiet since late last night.  But a most glorious sunshine today, with the high 81 degrees.  Air quality is good, as even the humidity is lower today.  What a perfect Saturday.  And yep, I expect the AC to be back on before noon.

Yes, Schumi, rain is needed, and we will get some rain tomorrow. Nice to walk in it when not too rainy, but yep, I’d be taking a shower again, and tossing clothes in the wash. Hope you enjoyed your lunch and enjoying a movie this afternoon. Sounds like your having a perfect Saturday too.

And so my weekend always starts with a cup of tea, largest tv remote, and channel surfing to see what of interest.  Just started another load of wash, as will be lazy, and have my shower a little later, when the towels get out of the dryer.  Not much to do today, want to do some grocery shopping, as have eggs to pick up, and some other we need, and a return that I can drop off at the one grocery store.  Then, since the weather is so nice, will go to the cash wash if I get the chance.

Supremely Sunny Saturday homies, as hope this finds you totally relaxing on this Saturday because, hey, it’s the weekend.  YAY!


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all, it’s quite the beautiful day in the neighborhood today.  Hard to believe those storms rolled thru earlier this week.

taking a break from my therapeutic cooking frenzy for dinner tonight.  Have decided I enjoy that far more than cleaning my house to burn off steam!

yesterday afternoon was real crapper, young woman in a huge SUV backed into my car while I was trying to find a parking space at Walmart.  oddly enough, she admitted to hearing me on my horn but, just keep going.  Then, she pulls back into the spot & does even more damage to my car’s front end.   

Was so aggressive, i just got back in my car & waited for police to show. Not about to engage with that sort.  shook me up & it aggravated long-standing neck issues but, thankfully nobody hurt.  I kept thinking last night what if somebody was walking behind her when she zoomed out?  

On a positive note, in a week I will be here, digging my toes in the sand.  To my DH for the BD getaway  




schumigirl said:


> 11 of us and we did 8 miles


you should incorporate a mini-flash mob dance in those group walks


schumigirl said:


> watching The Odessa File


back in the day I couldn’t get thru the movie.  How did u like it?  Intriguing premise. Never did tackle the book. Must let us know ur thots.


Lynne G said:


> Windows blown out, roofs torn off, etc., as was all over the news last night and this morning. Like I said, glad I was just South of the three tornadoes that touched down. Hehe, one farmer guy said it sounded like a train. Yep, I heard that sound one time we had a tornado come by. At least when we had our tornado, years ago now,


So lucky u dodged it.  Saw the area on national tv, whole section of a car dealership. Staff & customers hid in bathroom.  Looked like many manufactured homes tossed about.  They didn’t say if affixed to a foundation or not.  Scary.  PS that is a sound you never will forget.  

We’ve only had tornados touch down 5 miles or so away.  Only micro-bursts have come thru my town, some worse than others.  It’s hard to describe the weird way the air feels beforehand.  People said they noticed the birds disappeared too.  Can’t say I noticed that but, my dogs did get anxious beforehand, assume they are attuned to the change in the barometer.


macraven said:


> no motivation to go out side and check my mailbox
> Will do it when the sun sets tonight


those cats need to start earning their keep 


schumigirl said:


> I did explain there were only 28 scones instead of 30.....I blamed Tom. But, he was pleased with everything.


Perfectly understandable, Tom is in charge of quality control


Charade67 said:


> The orange wall is no more.


aw, it did match up with some of the stone on the fireplace .  everything looks really lovely, nice job.


Robo56 said:


> The Resorts are now using another car service. It costs $10.00 for a ride to a Resort restaurant. We used them for transport to Hard Rock for our Palm dinner. They were 15 minutes late and when I called to find out where our ride was the booking person was very rude. Oh well....maybe that should have been a warning at the beginning of the evening......LOL....Crappy ride, food and service.


I initially got excited reading this, until the customer service part.  Darn it.


Robo56 said:


> Enlarge it and look at her face.


yes, I was wondering if it was candid or not


Robo56 said:


> I guess it would be called the vacation endorphin effect.....LOL......My old doctor would always tell me that I’am not as young as I used to be.....LOL
> 
> I had vasculitis in both by legs almost to my knees. I have never had it this bad before. Thankfully I always have extra-strength Cortisone Cream and Extra-strength Benadryl cream to put on at night or it would have been worse. The legs are almost healed now.


oh no, so painful.  ”vacation endorphin effect”, going to swipe that phrase


Robo56 said:


> Will enjoy the parks as needed and the rest of the time will be R&R.


we do WDW pre HHN, so many more miles per day, beat up by the time we get to U.  Decided years ago, the fall trip to U would be pool time until we head over to parks around 3 pm. Otherwise, just too miserable.  Plenty of other chances to do the rides during the year, thankfully.


Robo56 said:


> I have been watching a little of the Olympics


interesting year, we are fans, look forward to it every time


Robo56 said:


> Bubble bath and a little reading for me tonight.


just what the dr ordered


schumigirl said:


> Light rain was pleasant to walk in


if you say so , you go, girl!


schumigirl said:


> Crab sandwiches for lunch, and stir fries for dinner tonight.


Yum yum.  I put my beef brisket in the oven two hours ago.  Baked beans will follow soon, roast chicken later.  Won’t have to cook for days . will be the last BD meal for some time here.


----------



## schumigirl

LG........yep, everything in the wash straight away, do the same every day. Enjoy that grocery shopping and hope it`s not too busy. We avoid stores like the plague on a Saturday.....too busy. Hope you enjoyed that tea. 


Janet, yes, she did look a little aggressive. Hope the neck doesn`t bother you too much, especially this weekend!! 

Oh you`ll have so much fun on your trip.....and yes, extra points to your lovely mister for the trip......

mini flash mob....lol......I think half the group (including us) would be up for that....the others, well.....maybe after a few cocktails, but that early in the morning, hmmm....bit early! 

Yes, we love walking in the rain.....and no pina coladas either......lol.....

I wouldn`t watch The Odessa File again. I didn`t think it did justice to the story to begin with. But the weirdest thing for me was the score. The opening music was a Perry Como christmas song with a kids choir  and although the genius that is Andrew Lloyd Webber scored the whole movie and it was just odd. It didn`t ever match the scenes and was just wierd. But the movie was disappointing, albeit a little twist at the end but didn`t help the overall snese of the theme.

Simon Wiesenthal himself was involved in the production and they did get some historical accuracies, but it fell flat. Jon Voight was good, but was let down by the script. I think I was so disappointed with the hype of it. And considering it was based on truth, it should have been so much better. 

Brisket sounds SO good!!! And roast chicken too.....lush.....can I leave the beans.....one of my most hated foods......lol......but, have a blast, although I`m sure you will......your birthday celebrations are legendary.......





Wine opened for this evening to breathe.......yes, pretentious maybe, but the difference is huge in a good wine......

The Greatest Showman is tonight......found a Kevin Hart movie we haven`t seen yet on Netflix......that`s our afternoon sorted....maybe ejoy a small cocktail while we watch......


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, a Keisha morning post.  Oh my goodness!  What a …. driver not paying attention. I’m glad you were not that much hurt, hope your neck feels much better shortly. I’m always scared when driving in aisle and see someone backing out.  I swear some people just don’t look.  Hugs, as hope your car can be fixed shortly too.  Never a dull day, they say.  Yeah, I have an old barometer that my dad had hanging in our home when I was younger.  Yep, when you see it drop, storms are a coming.  Yeah, that freight train sound is like no other.  That storm line brought damages across the country. But I think first time I can remember  having so many tornadoes seen, and first I’ve heard so high in the scale.  We tend to have a 1 or like you, those wind bursts that can also bring damage, as our nor’easters too. Yeah, and a mile does make a difference, as my brother, that lives around a mile and a half away from me, got good size hail and downpours. Sweet spot of nothing we were.  Ever thankful for that.  

Ah nice to open a wine bottle Schumi, and enjoy the movie watching and sipping some drinks.

Abd ooh, those very large trucks are back on our street, early too. I guess they work on weekends, wow.

Hehe, can you guess if either kid is up for the day? If your answer is a no, doubt it. You’d be right. Hurray! Quiet and more tea. Perfect start, why yes.

And funny, weather guy this early morning said it feels more like a Fall day.  Yes indeed.  Just hoping that HHN offers those multi day tickets soon.  Tick-tick, two weeks and six weeks.  Double woot!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh and Keisha having beach time soon.  Well deserved, and what a nice birthday gift.  

And if some of your brisket arrives my way, I’d take it happily.


----------



## Lynne G

Okay, winner?  7 tornadoes confirmed all around me. One a zero, two a one, two a two, and one a three on the hurricane scale.  And one of the two’s was only a few miles away.  Just wow.  Summer weather?  I hope not to be seen again.  

Ah, one kid is up, off to work.  Little one?  Not yet to be seen.  Sigh.  I got so much done this morning and neither kid got moving until after noon.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Okay, winner?



What‘s the prize…..what do you win??

Gotta love weather…….




Dinner on the way,,…..my chicken has been marinading in fresh ginger all day…..plain for the others….

Very smirry rain now, quite heavy so I’m glad we walked when we did earlier. Quite warm though, so might be expecting thunderstorms tonight….don’t mind if we have a few of those.


----------



## macraven

Keisha 
Wave to us when you get to that hotel 
We want to see which floor and building you are in

(Think I can enlarge my cell phone screen to see where you are when there)


----------



## macraven

Lynne be very glad no tornados near your home as it is devastating for buildings and people 

We had a tornado rip thru 7 blocks from us when we lived in Illinois and the damage is horrendous

it is quite frightening as how do you predict it’s path and then where do you go

it came so quick, tornado sirens did not go off until after it went thru our area

Glad you were safe

The tornado that went 2.5 miles near our house before we moved here, still have not recovered fully
75 was repaired quickly but not the land going into it


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, the damage was nasty as seeing from our news.  No prize in that sense Schumi, I was saying did the zero, one, two or the three was the damage winner.  All showed damage and knocked over trees, roots and all.  Yeah Mac, even though we did not get anything, was scary as the air has that feel you know bad weather around.  

And so, grocery done, decided not to go to car wash, line was too long.  

Now just chilling and thinking of what for dinner. Ladies night out maybe, as will be just little one and me for dinner. Keisha has that brisket on my mind, but oddly, there is no good bbq places around here. We do like one bbq place enough, but is not close. Eh, guess what we will figure it out closer to dinner time.

May all enjoy this mist pleasant of a Saturday.


----------



## macraven

Drive down to Georgia for bbq lynne!

brisket is great here!


----------



## macraven

Dang now I want bbq brisket for dinner 
Had planned on a pizza before I read Lynne’s post 

 It’s a real shame I had a late lunch two hours ago and have food on my mind now


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, you’d think we’d have some good bbq places here Mac.  Not many, and only one to our liking now. There used to be a really good one in the little borough next to us, but it went out of business years ago.  Was a sad day, as all liked their style of bbq.  I guess someday when I’m living part time down South, I’ll be looking for our liked style of bbq.  Lucky you, Mac.  

Ah, snack time, as I don’t think little one is even close to saying hungry for dinner.  Just made some burgers for lunch, but that was hours ago now, LoL


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Drive down to Georgia for bbq lynne!
> 
> brisket is great here!



I love the sound of your very local place for bbq food mac…….makes the taste buds tingle. We don’t know how to cook proper Southern bbq food here in the uk.

We have a lovely man living local to us who originates from the Southdown the US and his ribs with a sauce are the best!

Hope you’re keeping cool……and yes, email is back now   



Forgot how much I love The Greatest Showman…….fabulous movie and watching it on the big screen in back room was fabulous. Yes, I admit to singing along……..

Bedtime soon for us. Enjoyed some nice wine too.

Up early tomorrow for a walk, think a couple of friends will join us, hope so, but we enjoy our walks regardless.

Happy Saturday night


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I was going to do a long catchup post, but I think something I ate is disagreeing with me, so I will keep it brief.

Dh and I are trying to look ahead to our kitchen makeover, but have no idea what colors to use for paint and countertops. We went to a couple of places today to look for inspiration. 

Lynne - Scary about all the tornados. I still think about a time in elementary school when one passed near the school. All the students had to go into the hallway and stay in the tornado drill position. 

Robo - Hope your post vacation recovery continues to go well and it's not too insanely crowded at HHN. 

Keisha - So sorry about the car. Glad you are okay. Enjoy your getaway. 

Last week 2 of dh's cousins were in town. He and I were comparing how may first cousins we had. He has 7. Five on his mom's side and two on his dad's.  I've had to ask a couple of aunts to help me count mine. I think there are 5 or 6 on my father's side. One of my aunts confirmed the number on my mom's side today - 29. In sharp contrast B has exactly one first cousin. 

Hard to believe that in a few minutes it will be August already. 

Hopefully my stomach will settle down soon and I can get some sleep.


----------



## macraven

Hope you feel better real soon charade and able to relax and sleep well tonight 

It’s hard to sleep with digestion issues
Or it is for me.

Almost August!
Bet it will be a sizzler one and hot
Ugh..


----------



## Charade67

My goofy cat has decided to sleep in a bag Dh got at a National Association of Broadcasters convention years ago.


----------



## schumigirl

And we have a  for one of our ladies today.......

Vicki......(tink1957)...Hope you have a wonderful day today and get a little spoiled....you deserve it.......



















​Charade.....hope you feel better and get a good sleep.

Your daughter has only one cousin? That isn`t a lot. I have more cousins than I can count half the time......Tom doesn`t have many though.


mac....hope you stay cool in your heat.......we saw Georgia in the news again for weather.......hot!!!




Little dull and little breezy this morning. Think the rain will stay off while we`re out. And just us this morning.........others wimped out.

Grand Prix later this afternoon, not sure we`ll watch though. But, cooking a roast chicken for dinner tonight, bacon sandwiches for lunch, might make it a BLT.

And first day of August........that came around quick. Have a few birthdays this month, before September which is my busiest month of the year for celebrations, birthdays and anniversaries and one of my Goddaughters is getting married next month too. Looking forward to that wedding, it`ll be a short visit for the wedding only as the hotel is almost fully booked the whole of September.

Time for tea........

























Happy Sunday and 1st day of August ​


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Your daughter has only one cousin? That isn`t a lot. I have more cousins than I can count half the time......Tom doesn`t have many though.


Yep, just one. Dh is an only child, so no cousins on that side. My brother doesn’t have any children and my sister just has one.

My mother is the oldest of 10. Her siblings have 1-5 children each giving me a total of 29 on that side of the family. The family isn’t close, so I wouldn’t even recognize any of them if I saw them.


----------



## macraven

My mom’s family was like that also

the many years of an age spread caused it for them

20 years apart in age with siblings


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Yep, just one. Dh is an only child, so no cousins on that side. My brother doesn’t have any children and my sister just has one.
> 
> My mother is the oldest of 10. Her siblings have 1-5 children each giving me a total of 29 on that side of the family. The family isn’t close, so I wouldn’t even recognize any of them if I saw them.



I think I have a few cousins I haven`t seen in many years, but for the most part we kind of keep in touch with birthday cards/phone and emails. One contacted me recently for some questions on Orlando, he`d heard from another of our cousins we had been many times and they haven`t visited there for over 25 years, and when we spoke it was as if we had just spoke last week and I haven`t spoken to him in over 35 years.....lol.....

I always enjoyed having lots of cousins growing up, many lived away from us so it was always fun to travel and visit them and vice versa. 




Ended up a lovely morning here, so we got our 6 miles done. 

About to have club sandwiches as we have bacon and turkey......always popular. I am so hungry today, I`ll blame the breeze we walked through, and sea was rough looking this morning. We also watched the Lifeboat do some exercises in and out of the water, how they do it I`ll never know. 

Lunch is being made for me today, and about to be served........yum!


----------



## macraven

Miss Vicki


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  A birthday for Tink, happy birthday  Tink.  Yay for starting off the birthday month for many of us homies.  Hope you have a great birthday.  

Charade, hehe yep cats will find any bag or box irresistible. Seems like a perfect place to sleep. And hope you feel better and got a good night sleep. Yeah, they are now saying 8 confirmed tornadoes. I was so lucky, as they are all close to me, like a ring from the 11 to 2 on a clock.

Ack, I’m not a night owl.  Went to bed around 11:30 pm last night.  Sometime hours later later, older one said he’s home, as he went to a friend’s home after he got off work at 10 pm.  Then sometime even later, I heard little one say goodnight.  Sigh.  But at least I did get some sleep, as did not wake up until after 9 am.  Mostly because I am still hearing a very loud machine very close to us.  Guess someone else is up early.

And the rain has been failing since the early morning. Oh well, not much on the agenda today. It’s the get the trash out, get ready for week day routines.

And ooh, mention of tea from Schumi.  Yay,as I’m enjoying some now.  I do enjoy tea.  

And so, it is a Sunday, that most of day of being in a relaxing state is the correct way to be. Ooh I heard a mom? I guess I need to get moving.

Hope this finds all having a wonderful weekend, and say a big happy birthday to Tink.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Janet, yes, she did look a little aggressive. Hope the neck doesn`t bother you too much, especially this weekend!!


All good, thanks


schumigirl said:


> The opening music was a Perry Como christmas song with a kids choir


He’s from my general area.  Don’t remember that tho, may have to seek it out


schumigirl said:


> Brisket sounds SO good!!! And roast chicken too.....lush.....can I leave the beans.....one of my most hated foods......lol......but, have a blast, although I`m sure you will......your birthday celebrations are legendary.......


It was killer.  Went out to the store & bought several more to freeze


skipped corn & bisquit on my plate, heavy carb load 
At the risk of breaking my arm patting myself in the back...most photogenic cheesecake I’ve made LOL tasted pretty good too 



Lynne G said:


> Just hoping that HHN offers those multi day tickets soon. Tick-tick, two weeks and six weeks. Double woot!


Seriously, any time!


macraven said:


> The tornado that went 2.5 miles near our house before we moved here, still have not recovered fully
> 75 was repaired quickly but not the land going into it


Terrifying as to the damage they can wreck. We still have a wide swath of tree line that was taken down. Big microburst came down their river valley & followed utility company service road up the mountain.

For some reason when it appeoachrd my ridge it elected to hang a right & take out about a 1/4 of a mile of woods. Also, all the windows on my house that side and many trees on my lot.

what’s odd is it then followed the street for a half mile & just disappeared




Lynne G said:


> Yeah, you’d think we’d have some good bbq places here Mac. Not many, and only one to our liking now.


Same, other than the old dudes with homemade barrel smokers set up in parking lots.  Never tried as no health dept oversight. 

surprised no food trucks have picked up thatnitche market here


Charade67 said:


> My goofy cat has decided to sleep in a bag


----------



## keishashadow

Vicki

Take the time to don a funny hat & have a very, happy birthday!


----------



## schumigirl

Food looks gorgeous Janet…….like the meats!!

And cheesecake…….yep, looks very good, hard to just eat one slice……lol……glad the celebration went so well! 

Yes, the opening music did have me raise an eyebrow, it just seemed so out of place in a film about Nazi hunting.




Early night for us tonight I think. And good to see it starting to get darker a good bit earlier at night now. Our stargazers will be happy.

Dentist in the morning, never a fun thing to do, but just a check up and will see how the new dentist is. If I don’t like her we’ll change to one closer to where we live now.

Hope you’ve all had a lovely weekend………


----------



## Lynne G

Cake looks awesome Keisha. Yum!

Ah yes, was a very dreary day. Rained on and off all day. Just overcast now. But a big YAY. Another absolutely sunny Fall like day for our Monday. 81 the high. And hoping to see Saturn this week if we have a clear night sky.  

And so, a Sunday evening is here, and trash put out for collection, and alarm already set. Will be an earlier bedtime for me. Picked up an English style black tea bags box on the clearance shelf. It’s quite tasty. That, and a brownie piece, as had made brownies this afternoon. Did not mind heating up the oven today. And I like them, as one bowl and one pan. All enjoyed them when still almost cooled, and no reason not to have them as an evening snack with my tea.

And so, hope all have that good night. Week day routines commence upon waking up, but hey, little one is happy that means second to last week of camp. Gosh that 6 weeks of camp went fast. But she is stoked, as camp ends next Friday, and then we leave that Sunday. Woot! Though both of us are a bit nervous of how much different FLA is to where we live. But masks indoors, not a problem. And so, we are still looking forward to getting away before she starts college.

Kids are hungry?  How can they be?  Dinner was my style of chicken stir fry.  Cut up some fresh chicken breasts, added some rice, and chicken broth, added carrots and broccoli.  Eh, I guess some greasy food is wanted. Saying a BK run.  I may steal a fry.


----------



## macraven

You can never go wrong with BK !

I’ve snacked all day and too late to fix dinner

Have a busy next 3 days in a row, all doc appointments

Only dread of them which is the dentist
More crown work 

Waiting for the night light !
Who is going to share it with us?


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## macraven




----------



## Lynne G

You are welcome Mac.  No need to stub toes.  Hope this finds you well this Monday morning.  

And ah yes, the rain has left for days. With that almost clear sky in the overnight, a Fall feeling start of the day for sure, as 59 degrees out now. But as a later in the year Monday, we still will be warming up with the most sunniest of days. A just perfect high of 83. Not that steamy Summer day, and that’s perfectly okay. A day of sun without sweating, yay!

Thus, nothing more to say other than our most perfect weather day. Yep, already tea being drank, as well as screen working. And a little smile too. Countdown is now that scary number13, and yep, have my oldest niece that was born on this month’s Friday the 13. So next Friday, I’ll be wishing her a happy birthday, and then having a two night countdown. Woot!

Magical Marvelous Monday homies.  Get out and enjoy this beautiful Summer day.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Dentist in the morning, never a fun thing to do, but just a check up and will see how the new dentist is. If I don’t like her we’ll change to one closer to where we live now.


good luck, hope she’s a keeper!  Did previous one retire?


schumigirl said:


> Food looks gorgeous Janet…….like the meats!!


nice when the meal comes all together well.  Didn’t have time to let the brisket sit long enough to slice as normally I’d do.  in past have put in fridge & sliced down the next day.  Dave never really liked it that way.  He & youngest DS have proclaimed it a new favorite shredded lol. I’m good with it either way honestly.


Lynne G said:


> Did not mind heating up the oven today. And I like them, as one bowl and one pan. All enjoyed them when still almost cooled, and no reason not to have them as an evening snack with my tea.


um love a good brownie.  Frustrating, my DH only likes those boxed versions.  They are just ok IMO. guess it’s what he grew up with???  


Lynne G said:


> Though both of us are a bit nervous of how much different FLA is to where we live. But masks indoors, not a problem. And so, we are still looking forward to getting away before she starts college.


hopefully, the tide will turn, following the UK model as we normally do  .  

i have no compunction about taking any extra precautions & masking up even when not mandated if I find myself uncomfortable In a situation.  have a found a few times while stuck in checkout lines & people around me are cluelessly hacking etc, it helps settle my mind lol


macraven said:


> Have a busy next 3 days in a row, all doc appointments
> 
> Only dread of them which is the dentist
> More crown work


funny how medical appointments often tend to cluster together.  Good lucks!


Lynne G said:


> Countdown is now that scary number13, and yep, have my oldest niece that was born on this month’s Friday the 13. So next Friday, I’ll be wishing her a happy birthday, and then having a two night countdown. Woot!


admittedly superstitious I am, however, always considered 13 to be a lucky number.  Also, think the whole black cat thing is absolutely rubbish.  Makes me sad to think the shelters have to stop their adoptions as Halloween approaches because of the sickos.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Keisha, guess 13 why it is said to be unlucky or black cats is not something we care about.  Baker’s dozen is 13 is a good thing, and I love a black cat, even those cute tuxedo cats. 

And August is a family birthday month, with more than two of us have a birthday, as does Mac! Yay for us Leo homies. Though a yay for Virgo, as little one missed being that lion. Though I can beg to differ, as she’s been know to meow loudly with foul words. 

And so, am looking forward to my lunchtime walk. It’s so bright outside. And seems I think all trash trucks went by, so trash cans will be dragged up before the walk.

Ooh I think I hear older one up.  He has to work tonight, so a longer sleeper he is.  Little one had to be out the door earlier, so she has been gone for hours now.   Maybe he will make some coffee.  Lucky me.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Well hello strangers!!!  I finally found my way back!!
I scanned pages and pages, to get a bit caught up.  It's amazing how many pages go up in over a week!

DD and I had an amazing trip to Boston!!!!   I must give a proper shout out to Worfiedoodles and Bobbie68!
They PM'ed me with some super information on Boston, which was incredibly helpful for our trip!


We thought Boston was clean, safe, a shoppers haven, a foodies delight, and a history buffs dream location!!
We will surely be back to this awesome place!!!!!   (might post a few pics of the highlights)

DD is off to Milwaukee later today and will spend the night.  Was away from friends for too long I guess!
DH left yesterday for his annual fishing trip.  He will come home sometime on Saturday.

Easing into this beautiful Monday!  Happy Day all!!


----------



## macraven

Was about to call out the doggies to find you .....


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Paris had a great trip.  Thanks for letting us know how it went.  Family seems very busy.  

Lunch was grilled cheese, the older one’s go to, and I’m fine with it.  Pickles and a brownie, full now.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 593948
> 
> 
> good luck, hope she’s a keeper!  Did previous one retire?
> 
> nice when the meal comes all together well.  Didn’t have time to let the brisket sit long enough to slice as normally I’d do.  in past have put in fridge & sliced down the next day.  Dave never really liked it that way.  He & youngest DS have proclaimed it a new favorite shredded lol. I’m good with it either way honestly.
> 
> um love a good brownie.  Frustrating, my DH only likes those boxed versions.  They are just ok IMO. guess it’s what he grew up with???
> 
> hopefully, the tide will turn, following the UK model as we normally do  .
> 
> i have no compunction about taking any extra precautions & masking up even when not mandated if I find myself uncomfortable In a situation.  have a found a few times while stuck in checkout lines & people around me are cluelessly hacking etc, it helps settle my mind lol
> 
> funny how medical appointments often tend to cluster together.  Good lucks!
> 
> admittedly superstitious I am, however, always considered 13 to be a lucky number.  Also, think the whole black cat thing is absolutely rubbish.  Makes me sad to think the shelters have to stop their adoptions as Halloween approaches because of the sickos.



Definitely a keeper! Really liked her, I worried for nothing. Very gentle lady who is very sympathetic to nervous patients. Yes, our regular dentist is semi retired, so only works one day a week, but in October he`ll be fully retired, he`s about a year older than me, and will miss him, but will happily see this lady again. 

Yes, love it shredded with the jus......or sliced.....yep, either or for me too.....

13 has always been lucky for me too.....no silly notions of it being unlucky, but I won`t cross on the stairs or walk under a ladder. Tom won`t cut his nails on a Sunday......lol....no idea why, don`t even think he knows why......




J'aime Paris said:


> Well hello strangers!!!  I finally found my way back!!
> I scanned pages and pages, to get a bit caught up.  It's amazing how many pages go up in over a week!
> 
> DD and I had an amazing trip to Boston!!!!   I must give a proper shout out to Worfiedoodles and Bobbie68!
> They PM'ed me with some super information on Boston, which was incredibly helpful for our trip!
> 
> 
> We thought Boston was clean, safe, a shoppers haven, a foodies delight, and a history buffs dream location!!
> We will surely be back to this awesome place!!!!!   (might post a few pics of the highlights)
> 
> DD is off to Milwaukee later today and will spend the night.  Was away from friends for too long I guess!
> DH left yesterday for his annual fishing trip.  He will come home sometime on Saturday.
> 
> Easing into this beautiful Monday!  Happy Day all!!



Welcome home my friend!!! 

Glad you enjoyed Boston and the time with your lovely daughter. The history alone makes it worth a visit, and yes the food!!! Seafood alone would win me over.....would love to see your pictures too......

Worfiedoodles is wonderful too!!! 



So, yes dentist went well. Nice lady and after my appointment, Tom said lets go into this hotel for morning coffee....we have had lunch in there before and it`s lovely, so said yes why not. But, what I didn`t know was he had arranged for us to meet my goddaughter, her husband and the baby who live quite far away from us and had planned to visit sometime soon!! I did let out a rather large yell when I saw them in the lobby......such a surprise and many happy tears were rolling. 

They are travelling to see other relatives today, and had stayed overnight with this surprise in place for today. So, we had a lovely lunch together and a few hours together this afternoon. The baby is adorable, and not such a baby anymore....almost 7 months. 

My husband is wonderful!!   

And spoke to my cousin after her and her husband spent a week at RP recently. They loved it. And are already booked for HHN too. They managed to do all they wanted to do and enjoyed many lovely meals including The Palm, so I`m glad to hear it was a success for them after a few poor reviews of that restaurant. 

But, they had a list as long as my arm with folks asking after us when they found out they were related to us, so that was lovely, she said she wrote them all down so she wouldn`t forget......but, so happy they were so looked after and had an absolute blast. New RP enthusiast. And thankfully all the restaurants we recommended they visit, they loved. phew.....

Beautiful day here but cooling down a little now and sun has disappeared now.....


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally getting to do a quick stop in.

Busy weekend here...with last minute changes as the kids decided not to come visit us.  It's a holiday long weekend here...so I'm currently enjoying coffee and bailey's and catching up. 

We decided to do a little road tripping, and go fishing at 2 lakes we don't get to often.  We were successful at both lakes.  Only brought supper home one night.  The other lake. we put the little trout back to catch a different time.  It was a good weekend overall - despite having to change plans last minute.  There were no camp sites or hotel rooms around anywhere we wanted to go, but we had fun where we went.  The second lake, was a little lake tucked into the mountains and rough roads, but was amazing once we got there.  It is definitely one of those " off the grid destinations"  The attached picture is not fog...but smoke.  So much smoke here over the weekend again.  But at least there is rain now falling in the areas of wildfires.  Hopefully soon, the smoke starts to clear.

Looks like everyone has been having a great couple of days. 

@Lynne G  I am glad you were safe from the tornadoes.  It is so scary.  They are rare here. but do happen.  34 years ago...a big one hit Edmonton and 29 people died.  There was another one that hit a camp grounds around this time 21 years ago (when we were moving to our current city) and if I remember right, 8 people died.  They are scary and deadly with no rhyme or reason at to where they will hit. 

Well, I should make me meal plan and grocery list for the week.   Not much else planned for the day.   A few chores to keep do today....I would love a self cleaning house   But I am going to enjoy my lazy day here. 

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## J'aime Paris

macraven said:


> Was about to call out the doggies to find you .....


Thanks for thinking of me!  
We've been so busy, my head feels like its on a swivel.....but I'm enjoying every minute of it!



Lynne G said:


> Yay, Paris had a great trip.  Thanks for letting us know how it went.  Family seems very busy.
> 
> Lunch was grilled cheese, the older one’s go to, and I’m fine with it.  Pickles and a brownie, full now.


Hi Lynne!  Yes, great trip!  I'll post a couple pix



schumigirl said:


> Definitely a keeper! Really liked her, I worried for nothing. Very gentle lady who is very sympathetic to nervous patients. Yes, our regular dentist is semi retired, so only works one day a week, but in October he`ll be fully retired, he`s about a year older than me, and will miss him, but will happily see this lady again.
> 
> Yes, love it shredded with the jus......or sliced.....yep, either or for me too.....
> 
> 13 has always been lucky for me too.....no silly notions of it being unlucky, but I won`t cross on the stairs or walk under a ladder. Tom won`t cut his nails on a Sunday......lol....no idea why, don`t even think he knows why......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome home my friend!!!
> 
> Glad you enjoyed Boston and the time with your lovely daughter. The history alone makes it worth a visit, and yes the food!!! Seafood alone would win me over.....would love to see your pictures too......
> 
> Worfiedoodles is wonderful too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So, yes dentist went well. Nice lady and after my appointment, Tom said lets go into this hotel for morning coffee....we have had lunch in there before and it`s lovely, so said yes why not. But, what I didn`t know was he had arranged for us to meet my goddaughter, her husband and the baby who live quite far away from us and had planned to visit sometime soon!! I did let out a rather large yell when I saw them in the lobby......such a surprise and many happy tears were rolling.
> 
> They are travelling to see other relatives today, and had stayed overnight with this surprise in place for today. So, we had a lovely lunch together and a few hours together this afternoon. The baby is adorable, and not such a baby anymore....almost 7 months.
> 
> My husband is wonderful!!
> 
> And spoke to my cousin after her and her husband spent a week at RP recently. They loved it. And are already booked for HHN too. They managed to do all they wanted to do and enjoyed many lovely meals including The Palm, so I`m glad to hear it was a success for them after a few poor reviews of that restaurant.
> 
> But, they had a list as long as my arm with folks asking after us when they found out they were related to us, so that was lovely, she said she wrote them all down so she wouldn`t forget......but, so happy they were so looked after and had an absolute blast. New RP enthusiast. And thankfully all the restaurants we recommended they visit, they loved. phew.....
> 
> Beautiful day here but cooling down a little now and sun has disappeared now.....


You do have a wonderful husband Carole!!!!  So thoughtful of Tom to arrange this special meeting  

Glad the dentist was a winner!

I will post a few pics, as the trip was superb!
Still on "catch up" mode.....and more plans for tomorrow!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally getting to do a quick stop in.
> 
> Busy weekend here...with last minute changes as the kids decided not to come visit us.  It's a holiday long weekend here...so I'm currently enjoying coffee and bailey's and catching up.
> 
> We decided to do a little road tripping, and go fishing at 2 lakes we don't get to often.  We were successful at both lakes.  Only brought supper home one night.  The other lake. we put the little trout back to catch a different time.  It was a good weekend overall - despite having to change plans last minute.  There were no camp sites or hotel rooms around anywhere we wanted to go, but we had fun where we went.  The second lake, was a little lake tucked into the mountains and rough roads, but was amazing once we got there.  It is definitely one of those " off the grid destinations"  The attached picture is not fog...but smoke.  So much smoke here over the weekend again.  But at least there is rain now falling in the areas of wildfires.  Hopefully soon, the smoke starts to clear.
> 
> Looks like everyone has been having a great couple of days.
> 
> @Lynne G  I am glad you were safe from the tornadoes.  It is so scary.  They are rare here. but do happen.  34 years ago...a big one hit Edmonton and 29 people died.  There was another one that hit a camp grounds around this time 21 years ago (when we were moving to our current city) and if I remember right, 8 people died.  They are scary and deadly with no rhyme or reason at to where they will hit.
> 
> Well, I should make me meal plan and grocery list for the week.   Not much else planned for the day.   A few chores to keep do today....I would love a self cleaning house   But I am going to enjoy my lazy day here.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!


My DH is on his annual fishing trip right now.  Hope he brings some goodies home!  I love such fresh fish!!


Here is a food picture....a whoopie pie and a lobster tail from the famous Mike's Pastry.
The lobster tail had to weigh over a pound!!  We didn't finish both, but gave them the ole college try!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Thanks for thinking of me!
> We've been so busy, my head feels like its on a swivel.....but I'm enjoying every minute of it!
> 
> 
> Hi Lynne!  Yes, great trip!  I'll post a couple pix
> 
> 
> You do have a wonderful husband Carole!!!!  So thoughtful of Tom to arrange this special meeting
> 
> Glad the dentist was a winner!
> 
> I will post a few pics, as the trip was superb!
> Still on "catch up" mode.....and more plans for tomorrow!
> 
> 
> My DH is on his annual fishing trip right now.  Hope he brings some goodies home!  I love such fresh fish!!
> 
> 
> Here is a food picture....a whoopie pie and a lobster tail from the famous Mike's Pastry.
> The lobster tail had to weigh over a pound!!  We didn't finish both, but gave them the ole college try!
> View attachment 594012



lol.....as long as you enjoyed it......I`ve never had whoopie pie....but you know me and sweet things.....lobster.....absolutely!!! 

Yes, I think I`ll keep him for sure........lol......

Hope your DH brings back something lovely, fresh fish is hard to beat Lori! 

Take it easy and enjoy getting back to normal......


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody   

Thanks for the birthday wishes 

I had a wonderful day... Danielle had to work but Trey took me to lunch at a hibachi restaurant then it was onto a shopping spree at Penny's ...got 3 dresses and a pair of sandals to wear on our trip.  Trey also got several pairs of shorts, swim trunks, trousers and shirts.  We both had a good time and got some great deals.  Then we went to a cupcake shop for dessert...blew my diet big time.

Paris...those pastries look delicious.

Have a great day all


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh I’d be all over those sweets Paris.  Yay for a bakery stop during your sightseeing.  

Pumpkin, how nice to fish and beautiful picture of of the lake, even with the smokey sky. Hope your rain does clear the air for you. Funny, older one said he’d like to go up North some day, as they have many lakes. Well, to be fair, I said nice lakes around where we live, but yes, would be nice to go to our New England area states, including Maine. Some day, maybe a road trip for us. Not in Winter though. 
Yay, Tink sounded like a nice birthday, and great to find new clothes and sandals for your trip.

Ah, was a most lovely lunchtime walk.  Did bring the cans up.  Ready for more trash.  

A what for dinner.  Will see what little one wants.  Older one will probably snack and take food with him, as he will leave for work about 1/2 hour after little one gets home.  And with her, it’s a crap shoot. Either she’s starving or not hungry and promptly starts to online play, and around an hour and a half later, a what for dinner is said by her.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 593881


i’m pretty sure that’s from sponge bob show lol


schumigirl said:


> Tom won`t cut his nails on a Sunday......lol....no idea why, don`t even think he knows why......


never heard that one.


schumigirl said:


> had planned to visit sometime soon!! I did let out a rather large yell when I saw them in the lobby......such a surprise and many happy tears were rolling.


aw, that’s sweet


schumigirl said:


> My husband is wonderful!!


he is a keeper!


schumigirl said:


> But, they had a list as long as my arm with folks asking after us when they found out they were related to us, so that was lovely


that’s funny, says alot about you two though, had to be nice to hear


Pumpkin1172 said:


> We decided to do a little road tripping, and go fishing at 2 lakes we don't get to often. We were successful at both lakes.


sounds so relaxing


----------



## keishashadow

J'aime Paris said:


> Here is a food picture....a whoopie pie and a lobster tail from the famous Mike's Pastry.
> The lobster tail had to weigh over a pound!! We didn't finish both, but gave them the ole college try!


Just saw this.  That’s a monster of a whopping pie.  is lobster tail underneath it?  Looks like a pasty to me…what do i know lol


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, here, older one was (is?) a Sponge Bob fan, Keisha.  Creative night light yes?  LoL


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon everyone. We had a busy weekend trying to get the house back into shape. We got almost all of our pictures back on the walls. I discovered that one painting is starting to separate from the frame, so I need to get that fixed. 

Today we were informed that the flooring we chose is on back order until November. We were given the choice of waiting until November or picking out a new floor. It took us awhile to decide on the flooring we both liked, so we decided to wait until November. In the meantime we may go forward with other projects we were planning. 



macraven said:


> My mom’s family was like that also
> 
> the many years of an age spread caused it for them
> 
> 20 years apart in age with siblings


My grandmother had her last child after my mom had her first. We have an uncle who is a few years younger than my brother and an Aunt who is only a few months older than my brother. 



schumigirl said:


> I always enjoyed having lots of cousins growing up, many lived away from us so it was always fun to travel and visit them and vice versa.


Sadly we never lived close to any of our cousins. There a a few that I have seen 2 or 3 times during my life, but most I have never even met. 



keishashadow said:


> At the risk of breaking my arm patting myself in the back...most photogenic cheesecake I’ve made LOL tasted pretty good too


Looks yummy. 



Lynne G said:


> That, and a brownie piece, as had made brownies this afternoon. Did not mind heating up the oven today. And I like them, as one bowl and one pan. All enjoyed them when still almost cooled, and no reason not to have them as an evening snack with my tea.


 I love a good brownie. 



macraven said:


> Have a busy next 3 days in a row, all doc appointments
> 
> Only dread of them which is the dentist
> More crown work


 Sorry to hear that. Dh needs several crowns, but the insurance company doesn't want to cover them.



Lynne G said:


> And ah yes, the rain has left for days. With that almost clear sky in the overnight, a Fall feeling start of the day for sure, as 59 degrees out now.


 Sounds lovely. I can't wait for cooler temps.



keishashadow said:


> um love a good brownie. Frustrating, my DH only likes those boxed versions. They are just ok IMO. guess it’s what he grew up with???


 I don't think I have ever made them from scratch. I may have to try that sometime. 



keishashadow said:


> admittedly superstitious I am, however, always considered 13 to be a lucky number. Also, think the whole black cat thing is absolutely rubbish. Makes me sad to think the shelters have to stop their adoptions as Halloween approaches because of the sickos.


 I wouldn't mind having a black cat. I think they are adorable. 



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, Keisha, guess 13 why it is said to be unlucky or black cats is not something we care about. Baker’s dozen is 13 is a good thing, and I love a black cat, even those cute tuxedo cats.


 My first cat was a tuxedo cat. 



J'aime Paris said:


> We thought Boston was clean, safe, a shoppers haven, a foodies delight, and a history buffs dream location!!
> We will surely be back to this awesome place!!!!! (might post a few pics of the highlights)


 Great to hear. I really hope to get up there soon. 



schumigirl said:


> Definitely a keeper! Really liked her, I worried for nothing. Very gentle lady who is very sympathetic to nervous patients. Yes, our regular dentist is semi retired, so only works one day a week, but in October he`ll be fully retired, he`s about a year older than me, and will miss him, but will happily see this lady again.


Glad you had a good visit. I like my dentist, but never spend much time with her. 



schumigirl said:


> So, yes dentist went well. Nice lady and after my appointment, Tom said lets go into this hotel for morning coffee....we have had lunch in there before and it`s lovely, so said yes why not. But, what I didn`t know was he had arranged for us to meet my goddaughter, her husband and the baby who live quite far away from us and had planned to visit sometime soon!! I did let out a rather large yell when I saw them in the lobby......such a surprise and many happy tears were rolling.


 What an awesome and super sweet surprise. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Here is a food picture....a whoopie pie and a lobster tail from the famous Mike's Pastry.


Wow, those look huge. 



tink1957 said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes


 Happy belated birthday. 

DH is attempting to cook dinner tonight. I think I should go supervise.


----------



## macraven

Charade don’t have your husband bypass getting his teeth 
dental crowns done due to no insurance

It’s more expensive to get the work done when he retires

We don’t have dental insurance and wish I had the work done when Mr Mac was still working and getting a paycheck
But I put it off until the past month and cost is about double of what it could have been many years ago.


----------



## Lynne G

Pasta dinner. Any homie surprised by that dinner choice?  At least we have some Jeff over for older one if he’s hungry when he gets off in another hour.  And little one did make a nice salad with tomatoes, bacon bits and a nice vinaigrette she made.  

Finished my puzzle.  Was a good one.  I like the scenic ones.  



Fall scene. Guess you know where my thoughts are. LoL

Hope all have a good night.  Tacos should be on my mind as a meal tomorrow.  Warning, tomorrow will be a Tuesday.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> lol.....as long as you enjoyed it......I`ve never had whoopie pie....but you know me and sweet things.....lobster.....absolutely!!!
> 
> Yes, I think I`ll keep him for sure........lol......
> 
> Hope your DH brings back something lovely, fresh fish is hard to beat Lori!
> 
> Take it easy and enjoy getting back to normal......


The whoopie pie was a dense but extremely moist dark chocolate cake, with frosting in the middle.  The lobster tail was filled with a combination or ricotta cheese, sweet cream, and something else.  Both were decadent and super!

Need some healthy fish after all the calorie dense food in Boston.  No regrets though....totally worth it!!



tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Thanks for the birthday wishes
> 
> I had a wonderful day... Danielle had to work but Trey took me to lunch at a hibachi restaurant then it was onto a shopping spree at Penny's ...got 3 dresses and a pair of sandals to wear on our trip.  Trey also got several pairs of shorts, swim trunks, trousers and shirts.  We both had a good time and got some great deals.  Then we went to a cupcake shop for dessert...blew my diet big time.
> 
> Paris...those pastries look delicious.
> 
> Have a great day all


Happy belated Birthday Tink!!    Glad you had a wonderful day  

Yes, the pastries were A+



Lynne G said:


> Ooh I’d be all over those sweets Paris.  Yay for a bakery stop during your sightseeing.
> 
> Pumpkin, how nice to fish and beautiful picture of of the lake, even with the smokey sky. Hope your rain does clear the air for you. Funny, older one said he’d like to go up North some day, as they have many lakes. Well, to be fair, I said nice lakes around where we live, but yes, would be nice to go to our New England area states, including Maine. Some day, maybe a road trip for us. Not in Winter though.
> Yay, Tink sounded like a nice birthday, and great to find new clothes and sandals for your trip.
> 
> Ah, was a most lovely lunchtime walk.  Did bring the cans up.  Ready for more trash.
> 
> A what for dinner.  Will see what little one wants.  Older one will probably snack and take food with him, as he will leave for work about 1/2 hour after little one gets home.  And with her, it’s a crap shoot. Either she’s starving or not hungry and promptly starts to online play, and around an hour and a half later, a what for dinner is said by her.


I never thought of Boston as a foodie location, but I was wrong!  This city knows how to do many foods top notch!!



keishashadow said:


> Just saw this.  That’s a monster of a whopping pie.  is lobster tail underneath it?  Looks like a pasty to me…what do i know lol


It was a pastry, lol...named lobster tail for the resemblance.  Both were monsters!! 
 Unfortunately, we were unable to finish them.   Not for a lack of trying.  They were just too big.  



Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon everyone. We had a busy weekend trying to get the house back into shape. We got almost all of our pictures back on the walls. I discovered that one painting is starting to separate from the frame, so I need to get that fixed.
> 
> Today we were informed that the flooring we chose is on back order until November. We were given the choice of waiting until November or picking out a new floor. It took us awhile to decide on the flooring we both liked, so we decided to wait until November. In the meantime we may go forward with other projects we were planning.
> 
> My grandmother had her last child after my mom had her first. We have an uncle who is a few years younger than my brother and an Aunt who is only a few months older than my brother.
> 
> Sadly we never lived close to any of our cousins. There a a few that I have seen 2 or 3 times during my life, but most I have never even met.
> 
> Looks yummy.
> 
> I love a good brownie.
> 
> Sorry to hear that. Dh needs several crowns, but the insurance company doesn't want to cover them.
> 
> Sounds lovely. I can't wait for cooler temps.
> 
> I don't think I have ever made them from scratch. I may have to try that sometime.
> 
> I wouldn't mind having a black cat. I think they are adorable.
> 
> My first cat was a tuxedo cat.
> 
> Great to hear. I really hope to get up there soon.
> 
> Glad you had a good visit. I like my dentist, but never spend much time with her.
> 
> What an awesome and super sweet surprise.
> 
> Wow, those look huge.
> 
> Happy belated birthday.
> 
> DH is attempting to cook dinner tonight. I think I should go supervise.


Yay on getting the house back into shape!!  November will be here before you know it...better to wait for what you truly like!

We saw the ship where you dump the tea into Boston Harbor.  Made me think of you, since you said your bday is the same day.   
We had some fun tacos nearby at Pink Taco.  Delish!



QUOTE="Lynne G, post: 63237610, member: 233554"]
Pasta dinner. Any homie surprised by that dinner choice?  At least we have some Jeff over for older one if he’s hungry when he gets off in another hour.  And little one did make a nice salad with tomatoes, bacon bits and a nice vinaigrette she made. 

Finished my puzzle.  Was a good one.  I like the scenic ones. 

View attachment 594200

Fall scene. Guess you know where my thoughts are. LoL

Hope all have a good night.  Tacos should be on my mind as a meal tomorrow.  Warning, tomorrow will be a Tuesday.
[/QUOTE]
Great puzzle Lynne!  Thomas Kinkade possibly?



Couple more Boston pics....
We went on a high speed, high thrills boat ride.  Gave incredible views of the city from the water! 
The boat was called Codzilla!  Huge, open air boat.  This was before......



And here was "after".   Even with ponchos, we were quite wet!     It was a blast!!







Tonights night light.... in honor of a very welcoming city!!


----------



## macraven

Some one is slacking off again ....
I need to the thank the homie that does lock the door and  leave the the light on .


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Thanks for the birthday wishes
> 
> I had a wonderful day... Danielle had to work but Trey took me to lunch at a hibachi restaurant then it was onto a shopping spree at Penny's ...got 3 dresses and a pair of sandals to wear on our trip.  Trey also got several pairs of shorts, swim trunks, trousers and shirts.  We both had a good time and got some great deals.  Then we went to a cupcake shop for dessert...blew my diet big time.
> 
> Paris...those pastries look delicious.
> 
> Have a great day all
> 
> 
> Glad you had such a lovely day Vicki.....sounds like a lot of fun and always nice to spend time with the kids anywhere.  you`ll all be getting so excited for the upcoming trip I`ll bet.
> 
> And yes, diets are made to be broken now and again.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keishashadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> i’m pretty sure that’s from sponge bob show lol
> 
> never heard that one.
> 
> aw, that’s sweet
> 
> he is a keeper!
> 
> that’s funny, says alot about you two though, had to be nice to hear
> 
> sounds so relaxing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was lovely to hear. We keep in touch with several from the hotels, but some I wasn`t even sure of.....but they knew us.....lol......
> 
> Yes, I think after all this time I`ll keep him......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charade67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon everyone. We had a busy weekend trying to get the house back into shape. We got almost all of our pictures back on the walls. I discovered that one painting is starting to separate from the frame, so I need to get that fixed.
> 
> Today we were informed that the flooring we chose is on back order until November. We were given the choice of waiting until November or picking out a new floor. It took us awhile to decide on the flooring we both liked, so we decided to wait until November. In the meantime we may go forward with other projects we were planning.
> 
> My grandmother had her last child after my mom had her first. We have an uncle who is a few years younger than my brother and an Aunt who is only a few months older than my brother.
> 
> Sadly we never lived close to any of our cousins. There a a few that I have seen 2 or 3 times during my life, but most I have never even met.
> 
> Looks yummy.
> 
> I love a good brownie.
> 
> Sorry to hear that. Dh needs several crowns, but the insurance company doesn't want to cover them.
> 
> Sounds lovely. I can't wait for cooler temps.
> 
> I don't think I have ever made them from scratch. I may have to try that sometime.
> 
> I wouldn't mind having a black cat. I think they are adorable.
> 
> My first cat was a tuxedo cat.
> 
> Great to hear. I really hope to get up there soon.
> 
> Glad you had a good visit. I like my dentist, but never spend much time with her.
> 
> What an awesome and super sweet surprise.
> 
> Wow, those look huge.
> 
> Happy belated birthday.
> 
> DH is attempting to cook dinner tonight. I think I should go supervise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, i`d wait for the flooring you really want too Charade, it`ll be worth the wait. And honestly, brownies are so easy to make your own, you`ll never buy store bought ones again after that. Well, not always......lol....
> 
> No, some of my cousins lived far away, but we went for a week to visit them, and in the 1970`s that journey could take a while......lol....only down side of visiting them. But, we did have plenty of cousins who lived closer.
> 
> Yep, don`t spend a lot of time with my dentist either, but it`s important to me that they are aware of issues I have with them, all due to bad dentist in childhood. My first dentist was affectinately known as the butcher, so you can imagine. If you have a good dentist, I`m happy to hear that.
> 
> Yep, lovely surprise, and surprised he managed to keep it from me too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J'aime Paris said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whoopie pie was a dense but extremely moist dark chocolate cake, with frosting in the middle.  The lobster tail was filled with a combination or ricotta cheese, sweet cream, and something else.  Both were decadent and super!
> 
> Need some healthy fish after all the calorie dense food in Boston.  No regrets though....totally worth it!!
> 
> 
> Happy belated Birthday Tink!!    Glad you had a wonderful day
> 
> Yes, the pastries were A+
> 
> 
> I never thought of Boston as a foodie location, but I was wrong!  This city knows how to do many foods top notch!!
> 
> 
> It was a pastry, lol...named lobster tail for the resemblance.  Both were monsters!!
> Unfortunately, we were unable to finish them.   Not for a lack of trying.  They were just too big.
> 
> 
> Yay on getting the house back into shape!!  November will be here before you know it...better to wait for what you truly like!
> 
> We saw the ship where you dump the tea into Boston Harbor.  Made me think of you, since you said your bday is the same day.
> We had some fun tacos nearby at Pink Taco.  Delish!
> 
> 
> 
> QUView attachment 594244OTE="Lynne G, post: 63237610, member: 233554"]
> Pasta dinner. Any homie surprised by that dinner choice?  At least we have some Jeff over for older one if he’s hungry when he gets off in another hour.  And little one did make a nice salad with tomatoes, bacon bits and a nice vinaigrette she made.
> 
> Finished my puzzle.  Was a good one.  I like the scenic ones.
> 
> View attachment 594200
> 
> Fall scene. Guess you know where my thoughts are. LoL
> 
> Hope all have a good night.  Tacos should be on my mind as a meal tomorrow.  Warning, tomorrow will be a Tuesday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great puzzle Lynne!  Thomas Kinkade possibly?
> 
> 
> 
> Couple more Boston pics....
> We went on a high speed, high thrills boat ride.  Gave incredible views of the city from the water!
> The boat was called Codzilla!  Huge, open air boat.  This was before......
> 
> View attachment 594248View attachment 594249
> 
> And here was "after".   Even with ponchos, we were quite wet!     It was a blast!!
> 
> View attachment 594250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonights night light.... in honor of a very welcoming city!!
> View attachment 594253
Click to expand...


Your pictures are wonderful (all of them) and what a trip you had. 

Yes, there are so many things to see and do in Boston, and I agree you can do so much in the time you were there. Food sounds wonderful and I love the octopus picture.....Tom did make a face, but you know him and octopus....lol.....

Everything sounds so much fun, boat ride looks wonderful and the history, yes, fascinating!!! I`m so glad you both had such a fabulous trip. Maria talks so lovingly of the place and food too!!!! 

Glad to have to back though Lori......have a wonderful day today....



mac....you`re still up????? I was glad Lori left a light on last night.......our darkness is starting to extend a little.....seems so early to be getting darker, but seasons seem to be moving in earlier......




And Tuesday again. 

We have a gorgeous sunny morning and feels like a warm one too. Sunscreen will be on this morning for sure. 

No real plans today except to walk this morning, we have chicken noodle soup I made for lunch yesterday and will be assorted bbq food for dinner as it`ll still be lovely later today. I need to get some marinading, will do that before we head out. 

Breakfast is croissants with some fruit salad, we have a load of fresh fruit in, so that`ll be nice. And noticed the plums are really starting to grow in abundance this year. Apples are slow but even the pears are looking like they`ll yield a bundle this year. Lots of chutney`s and pies to make with them. Not by me, the farmer takes them and does all that. 

But, hope it`s a sunny day wherever you are and have a lovely relaxing day.....time for a nice morning pot of tea......




























Happy Tuesday folks ​


----------



## schumigirl

We enjoyed a 6 mile walk morning......glad of sunscreen as it was bright and sunny, and very warm. We were also glad to have a slight breeze coming off the water, took the temps down a bit. 

Did some spicy chicken kebabs for lunch with salad......similar for dinner now with some more meats, no cooking tonight for me. Will prepare everything though.

Afternoon in the garden for us, it`s too nice to go anywhere where there are too many people, lots of tourists in our areas, so beaches and towns are very busy. Our fish and chip shops and ice cream places are all buzzing with sales. Good to see though. 

Time for some tea.......


----------



## macraven

I’m impressed with your six mile walks
I’m only good for a 6 block walk ..


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I’m impressed with your six mile walks
> I’m only good for a 6 block walk ..



If I had your temperatures and humidity, I`d only do 6 blocks too!!

Those temps aren`t fun to walk in, not without stopping in and out of airconditioned buildings......

Hope today goes well.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a happy Tuesday it is Schumi. 

And a Taco Tuesday at that. The day of the week Mac thinks about having a Taco Bell dinner.  How about another homie too?

Yay, Boston pictures from Paris.  Nope it was a Charles Wysocki one.  I like that it’s from an actual picture of his, and he always includes an American flag in the scene. Not too hard 1,000 piece puzzle. I pass on the puzzles I do, as I don’t usually like to do them again.  Have only saved one puzzle over all the years, as that one I just liked so much, bought a kinda expensive frame, as it was not a normal sized puzzle, and it still looks great as a picture on my wall. 

And so, bright out, but weather lady says we will barely see 80, as 83 the high, with an increasing cloud cover as the day goes on. Not our usual very hot August day. But they are not to be rain carrying clouds, and should be a repeat of the weather tomorrow too. But oh so happy, the more like August weather will arrive on Friday. Fitting it is predicted to be a hot, full day of sun, 90 degree day. Sweet. And a dry spell for a change, as next time rain is predicted is a week from now. Yep, next Tuesday is the first time we will have a rainy day predicted.

And ooh tea now being enjoyed by Schumi and me. Yay for nice walk and relaxing in the outdoors in your garden this afternoon, Schumi.

And hope Mac does well at dentist today. 


And so, that ever early start, was busy from that start, but wanted to wish every homie a terrific Taco Tuesday.


----------



## macraven

My plans were changed as received a call my dental appointment was canceled 

My dentist will reschedule me later in few weeks.

sad.. but his mother passed in her sleep so he has more important things to do today and this week

I totally understand priorities in life


----------



## Lynne G

Oh well Mac.  Hope you are doing well anyway, and at least you can reschedule.  Yeah, understandable indeed.  At least it was not so important you needed that appointment.  

Hey, more time to make two Taco Bell runs. LoL


----------



## macraven

I have two teeth that cracked but have lived with it for a few years 
They were to be crowned but it’s set up for another date
It won’t take long to get it done


----------



## schumigirl

Enjoy your tea Lynne, always nice to start the day that way. 



mac, sorry to hear of his mother passing. I know you think a lot of the man, so it`s sad to hear news like that. 

Yes, you`ve waited a long time for this appointment, but shouldn`t be too long till next one now.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Your pictures are wonderful (all of them) and what a trip you had.
> 
> Yes, there are so many things to see and do in Boston, and I agree you can do so much in the time you were there. Food sounds wonderful and I love the octopus picture.....Tom did make a face, but you know him and octopus....lol.....
> 
> Everything sounds so much fun, boat ride looks wonderful and the history, yes, fascinating!!! I`m so glad you both had such a fabulous trip. Maria talks so lovingly of the place and food too!!!!
> 
> Glad to have to back though Lori......have a wonderful day today....
> 
> 
> 
> mac....you`re still up????? I was glad Lori left a light on last night.......our darkness is starting to extend a little.....seems so early to be getting darker, but seasons seem to be moving in earlier......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Tuesday again.
> 
> We have a gorgeous sunny morning and feels like a warm one too. Sunscreen will be on this morning for sure.
> 
> No real plans today except to walk this morning, we have chicken noodle soup I made for lunch yesterday and will be assorted bbq food for dinner as it`ll still be lovely later today. I need to get some marinading, will do that before we head out.
> 
> Breakfast is croissants with some fruit salad, we have a load of fresh fruit in, so that`ll be nice. And noticed the plums are really starting to grow in abundance this year. Apples are slow but even the pears are looking like they`ll yield a bundle this year. Lots of chutney`s and pies to make with them. Not by me, the farmer takes them and does all that.
> 
> But, hope it`s a sunny day wherever you are and have a lovely relaxing day.....time for a nice morning pot of tea......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday folks ​


Yes, I'll be tooting the horn for Boston to anyone who will listen, lol!
I guess I had no expectations going into the trip, but it certainly impressed!!

Sounds like a lovely Tuesday in your area of the globe




macraven said:


> I’m impressed with your six mile walks
> I’m only good for a 6 block walk ..


6 blocks counts!  Any amount of steps is great!




Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, a happy Tuesday it is Schumi.
> 
> And a Taco Tuesday at that. The day of the week Mac thinks about having a Taco Bell dinner.  How about another homie too?
> 
> Yay, Boston pictures from Paris.  Nope it was a Charles Wysocki one.  I like that it’s from an actual picture of his, and he always includes an American flag in the scene. Not too hard 1,000 piece puzzle. I pass on the puzzles I do, as I don’t usually like to do them again.  Have only saved one puzzle over all the years, as that one I just liked so much, bought a kinda expensive frame, as it was not a normal sized puzzle, and it still looks great as a picture on my wall.
> 
> And so, bright out, but weather lady says we will barely see 80, as 83 the high, with an increasing cloud cover as the day goes on. Not our usual very hot August day. But they are not to be rain carrying clouds, and should be a repeat of the weather tomorrow too. But oh so happy, the more like August weather will arrive on Friday. Fitting it is predicted to be a hot, full day of sun, 90 degree day. Sweet. And a dry spell for a change, as next time rain is predicted is a week from now. Yep, next Tuesday is the first time we will have a rainy day predicted.
> 
> And ooh tea now being enjoyed by Schumi and me. Yay for nice walk and relaxing in the outdoors in your garden this afternoon, Schumi.
> 
> And hope Mac does well at dentist today.
> 
> 
> And so, that ever early start, was busy from that start, but wanted to wish every homie a terrific Taco Tuesday.


Ground turkey asian lettuce wraps for supper here.  Someday my taco intake will align with a Tuesday, lol!

And yay for no rain!






Heading downtown in a little bit.  My parents, DD and I will be attending the 'hot ticket' in town...
Beyond Van Gogh: The Immersive Experience

I'm really looking forward to this!  Symphonic music, narration, and moving lights are all part of this unique take on Van Gogh.   

Starry Night Over the Rhone is probably my favorite of his paintings.  His use of light and water is just gorgeous!  Hoping this is somehow incorporated into the show.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Yes, I'll be tooting the horn for Boston to anyone who will listen, lol!
> I guess I had no expectations going into the trip, but it certainly impressed!!
> 
> Sounds like a lovely Tuesday in your area of the globe
> 
> 
> 
> 6 blocks counts!  Any amount of steps is great!
> 
> 
> 
> Ground turkey asian lettuce wraps for supper here.  Someday my taco intake will align with a Tuesday, lol!
> 
> And yay for no rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading downtown in a little bit.  My parents, DD and I will be attending the 'hot ticket' in town...
> Beyond Van Gogh: The Immersive Experience
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this!  Symphonic music, narration, and moving lights are all part of this unique take on Van Gogh.
> 
> Starry Night Over the Rhone is probably my favorite of his paintings.  His use of light and water is just gorgeous!  Hoping this is somehow incorporated into the show.



I love that one too Lori and Cafe Terrace at Night is also beautiful. We have a small one of that picture in our downstairs bathroom....oh I`m sure they`ll both be stars of the show. Hope you enjoy it, it does sound a beautiful show. Have fun.





Late dinner tonight, our friends son popped in to say hello, he was the one Tom helped find a car recently. Just nice to sit and chat for a while with him. 

Grilling out was nice as it`s still so warm here, think we`ll be out for a while before going in. 

Love these summer evenings sitting in the garden......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Doing a mid-day stop in!

It sure feels like a Monday here.  I sure could have used one more day off lol.  It is beautifully warm day again.  The humidity seems to be creeping up the last few days again.  Humid for us ( northerners anyways  ) I am definitely  not used to humidity lol.  I will roll with it, and enjoy all the moments of it.  Soon enough I'll be complaining about the cold again.  We are under a severe thunderstorm warning again...given the humidy...it doesn't surprise me.  Hopefully we see a little rain out of it.  I wouldn't be too upset about that.  

Just thought I would stop in and say hi...and see how everyone was doing today.

Have a great taco Tuesday everyone!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

J'aime Paris said:


> It was a pastry, lol...named lobster tail for the resemblance. Both were monsters!!
> Unfortunately, we were unable to finish them. Not for a lack of trying. They were just too big.


Duh no wonder it didn’t quite look any lobster I’ve eaten. Didn’t know that was a thing. They do serve deep fried bites but was thinking maybe a lobster Wellington.  Can’t stop LOL 


schumigirl said:


> We enjoyed a 6 mile walk morning


That’s a hike in my book. Good for you 


J'aime Paris said:


> My parents, DD and I will be attending the 'hot ticket' in town...
> Beyond Van Gogh: The Immersive Experience


I’m so jellie, tix sold out too fast for me to grab   Enjoy!


----------



## Lynne G

No little one around, doing yoga. Yeah I think only because friends going with.  Can’t see her doing it otherwise.  Good thing a mat is cheap at those discount stores.Though had to buy hair ties that were the same price as the mat. Sigh.  But it means eggs for dinner.  Yay!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. We had a really nice day today with temps around 80. I wish it would stay that way for a few more days. 

Work has been fairly quiet. Boss is working from home this week. Her husband had surgery on his shoulder on Friday, so she is staying home to look after him. 



macraven said:


> Charade don’t have your husband bypass getting his teeth
> dental crowns done due to no insurance
> 
> It’s more expensive to get the work done when he retires


 He wants to have them done, but is waiting for the dental office to finish fighting with the insurance company. If we have to pay out of pocket we will. 



Lynne G said:


> Finished my puzzle. Was a good one. I like the scenic ones.





Lynne G said:


> Fall scene. Guess you know where my thoughts are. LoL


 Very nice. I am looking forward to fall too.



J'aime Paris said:


> The whoopie pie was a dense but extremely moist dark chocolate cake, with frosting in the middle. The lobster tail was filled with a combination or ricotta cheese, sweet cream, and something else. Both were decadent and super!


I will have to add those to my list of things to try when I go.



macraven said:


> I’m impressed with your six mile walks
> I’m only good for a 6 block walk ..


 I'm not even sure I could do 6 blocks right now. I need to do something to get into a little better shape before October. 



Lynne G said:


> And a Taco Tuesday at that. The day of the week Mac thinks about having a Taco Bell dinner. How about another homie too?


 I had tacos tonight too. We have an area that is a collection of food trucks. It was such a nice night tonight that we went there for dinner and we all ate from the taco truck. 



Lynne G said:


> Have only saved one puzzle over all the years, as that one I just liked so much, bought a kinda expensive frame, as it was not a normal sized puzzle, and it still looks great as a picture on my wall.


 I framed one of the puzzles we did last year. We finally put it on a wall after the house was painted.



macraven said:


> My plans were changed as received a call my dental appointment was canceled
> 
> My dentist will reschedule me later in few weeks.
> 
> sad.. but his mother passed in her sleep so he has more important things to do today and this week
> 
> I totally understand priorities in life


 How sad. Condolences to your dentist. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Heading downtown in a little bit. My parents, DD and I will be attending the 'hot ticket' in town...
> Beyond Van Gogh: The Immersive Experience


 I've seen pictures from that and it looks really cool. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am definitely not used to humidity


I've lived in the south almost all of my life and I'm still not used to humidity. 

Quiet night tonight. We are just watching some of the Olympics. Have I mentioned that I have actually attended an Olympic event?

Tonight's night light is the Olympic flame from Atlanta.


----------



## Monykalyn

Quick hi!
Busy weeks, band camp for son, and went to 2 baseball games last week. Attendance is finally picking up for our AAA team/affiliate so that's good. They are doing vax at a few of the games for "knock covid out of the park"-considering we were the hotspot in the country. Leveled off and appears to be dropping as fast as it rose now; friends at the the hospital say they've lost several covid patients but finally at point where new patients aren't rushing to fill in. And vax rates up. DH has been calling a couple childhood friends as he's furious with them that they still haven't gotten vaxed! REally haven't seen him this upset and ticked off in a while. One friend with major health issues did get vaxed as soon as he could-and is one of the mild breakthrough infections. cold symptoms, felt icky for a few days-but much better than planning a funeral!


Lynne G said:


> Yes! MonyK, we will be there 15 to 21 August as little one just had to ride that dino coaster before she has to go back to school too. Give a shout out, as we will be at the HRH.


 Yay! Booked myself at Aventura for 16-18 as haven't stayed there before.


keishashadow said:


> has the water level actually declined as much as I’ve been seeing on tv?
> 
> sounds like a fun trip! Was the strip crowded as in back to normal?


 yeah the water was pretty low-you could see the marks where water usually was, until about past decade or so. Strip was definitely back to normal, except not as many card clickers (thank goodness). Never had issues getting a reservation last minute for meals either. The only place I was glad to have a reservation was Mon Ami Gabi at Paris resort-omg I love that place!


Charade67 said:


> We had quite a nice accumulation of Disney dollars when we went to Disneyland





Charade67 said:


> I have also observed that the ceiling fan in the spare bedroom is very noisy.


 Colors look nice! yeah I have earplugs with me wherever I go!


Charade67 said:


> think I have my weirdest dreams when I go back to sleep early in the morning


 LOL-had one of those weird ones early morning a couple days ago-someone stole my tacos! 


Robo56 said:


> Six weeks away till trip for HHN. I have pretty well resigned myself that I will not be spending as much time on HHN this year as I have in years past. I have a RIP Tour Scheduled. I haven’t decided on the unmasking the Horror Tour yet.


 Yeah-feeling same, especially as it gets closer and no multiday tickets yet!  Glad you are recovering!


Lynne G said:


> Though looking forward to a private RIP tour and my little one is joining me, as not only does she want to ride that coaster, but although not a horror fan, always wanted to go to HHN.


 Think hubs and I are with you on that private tour!


Lynne G said:


> kay, winner? 7 tornadoes confirmed all around me. One a zero, two a one, two a two, and one a three on the hurricane scale. And one of the two’s was only a few miles away. Just wow. Summer weather? I hope not to be seen again.


 Wow! Glad you escaped damage, hope those who didn't are able to recover quickly. Strange as we haven't had the usual season here-despite a couple ones very early spring.


Charade67 said:


> goofy cat


 So funny!!
Happy birthday to Tink and I am sure I missed someone too! Hubs birthday was yesterday-rather quiet one, which is nice.
Anyone want terrors monsters i mean chickens? Think the neighbors thought we would be having chicken stew soon-2 of the monsters snuck into garden and got BOTH my just-about-perfectly-ripe tomatoes I've literally been waiting months for-the tomato plant was teeny when I got it so took it awhile to produce fruit. Still ticked thinking of it. And we are having "mean girl" spats again-small broken feathers and loud squawks mean pecking order is getting re-ordered.  We don't have the one who keeps order anymore-she would have a few well placed pecks for any hen feeling a bit big for her britches and things stayed calm, since she got killed it's been a bit of a free for all then calm then back to free for all.

Bedtime-have a good week all!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Doing a mid-day stop in!
> 
> It sure feels like a Monday here.  I sure could have used one more day off lol.  It is beautifully warm day again.  The humidity seems to be creeping up the last few days again.  Humid for us ( northerners anyways  ) I am definitely  not used to humidity lol.  I will roll with it, and enjoy all the moments of it.  Soon enough I'll be complaining about the cold again.  We are under a severe thunderstorm warning again...given the humidy...it doesn't surprise me.  Hopefully we see a little rain out of it.  I wouldn't be too upset about that.
> 
> Just thought I would stop in and say hi...and see how everyone was doing today.
> 
> Have a great taco Tuesday everyone!!!!



lol.....we said that the other night, won`t be too long till we`re complaining we`re cold again! Hope you don`t get the storms too bad and they pass over. Think we have a storm warning for the weekend too...usually means nothing much over here though. 



keishashadow said:


> Duh no wonder it didn’t quite look any lobster I’ve eaten. Didn’t know that was a thing. They do serve deep fried bites but was thinking maybe a lobster Wellington.  Can’t stop LOL
> 
> That’s a hike in my book. Good for you
> 
> I’m so jellie, tix sold out too fast for me to grab   Enjoy!



Thanks, it is. Especially considering the foot issues I`m still having.......not sure the foot will allow me to walk today, will wait a bit and see. 

Shame you missed it, it`s supposed to be one heck of a show. 





Charade67 said:


> Good evening. We had a really nice day today with temps around 80. I wish it would stay that way for a few more days.
> 
> Work has been fairly quiet. Boss is working from home this week. Her husband had surgery on his shoulder on Friday, so she is staying home to look after him.
> 
> He wants to have them done, but is waiting for the dental office to finish fighting with the insurance company. If we have to pay out of pocket we will.
> 
> 
> Very nice. I am looking forward to fall too.
> 
> I will have to add those to my list of things to try when I go.
> 
> I'm not even sure I could do 6 blocks right now. I need to do something to get into a little better shape before October.
> 
> I had tacos tonight too. We have an area that is a collection of food trucks. It was such a nice night tonight that we went there for dinner and we all ate from the taco truck.
> 
> I framed one of the puzzles we did last year. We finally put it on a wall after the house was painted.
> 
> How sad. Condolences to your dentist.
> 
> I've seen pictures from that and it looks really cool.
> 
> 
> I've lived in the south almost all of my life and I'm still not used to humidity.
> 
> Quiet night tonight. We are just watching some of the Olympics. Have I mentioned that I have actually attended an Olympic event?
> 
> Tonight's night light is the Olympic flame from Atlanta.
> 
> View attachment 594492



Sounds like fun, which Olympics did you visit?

We`ve been walking since March Charade, and started slow, I swear the first day after a very short time we were whooped after sitting on our butts for a year. But, slowly built up and can do 10 miles easily now. Again not bad with the same injury in both feet. But, walking is so much fun and very social as everyone speaks to you here along the waterfront or if you meet folks in the forest walks. We really enjoy it.





Monykalyn said:


> Quick hi!
> Busy weeks, band camp for son, and went to 2 baseball games last week. Attendance is finally picking up for our AAA team/affiliate so that's good. They are doing vax at a few of the games for "knock covid out of the park"-considering we were the hotspot in the country. Leveled off and appears to be dropping as fast as it rose now; friends at the the hospital say they've lost several covid patients but finally at point where new patients aren't rushing to fill in. And vax rates up. DH has been calling a couple childhood friends as he's furious with them that they still haven't gotten vaxed! REally haven't seen him this upset and ticked off in a while. One friend with major health issues did get vaxed as soon as he could-and is one of the mild breakthrough infections. cold symptoms, felt icky for a few days-but much better than planning a funeral!
> Yay! Booked myself at Aventura for 16-18 as haven't stayed there before.
> yeah the water was pretty low-you could see the marks where water usually was, until about past decade or so. Strip was definitely back to normal, except not as many card clickers (thank goodness). Never had issues getting a reservation last minute for meals either. The only place I was glad to have a reservation was Mon Ami Gabi at Paris resort-omg I love that place!
> 
> Colors look nice! yeah I have earplugs with me wherever I go!
> LOL-had one of those weird ones early morning a couple days ago-someone stole my tacos!
> Yeah-feeling same, especially as it gets closer and no multiday tickets yet!  Glad you are recovering!
> Think hubs and I are with you on that private tour!
> Wow! Glad you escaped damage, hope those who didn't are able to recover quickly. Strange as we haven't had the usual season here-despite a couple ones very early spring.
> So funny!!
> Happy birthday to Tink and I am sure I missed someone too! Hubs birthday was yesterday-rather quiet one, which is nice.
> Anyone want terrors monsters i mean chickens? Think the neighbors thought we would be having chicken stew soon-2 of the monsters snuck into garden and got BOTH my just-about-perfectly-ripe tomatoes I've literally been waiting months for-the tomato plant was teeny when I got it so took it awhile to produce fruit. Still ticked thinking of it. And we are having "mean girl" spats again-small broken feathers and loud squawks mean pecking order is getting re-ordered.  We don't have the one who keeps order anymore-she would have a few well placed pecks for any hen feeling a bit big for her britches and things stayed calm, since she got killed it's been a bit of a free for all then calm then back to free for all.
> 
> Bedtime-have a good week all!



Always good to see you Monyk......nice to hear you`ll be doing the same tour as Lynne.....and I agree, I`m shocked when I hear people say they aren`t vaxxed. 

Hope your husband had a lovely birthday yesterday.





Another sunny and gorgeous day ahead. We do plan to walk, but my other foot is waiting to get work done on it, so it`s causing some issues to say the least. If we can walk we will, but might need a day or two off to rest it. Hopefully it`ll be fine. 

Supposed to be some light rain this afternoon, but will believe it when I see it, so may bbq again tonight if it does stay as nice. 

If we`re not walking might do a little wandering round some stores for a while and only a few phone calls to make now which won`t take long. We need to find a new venture to volunteer with, especially when the colder weather hits. The joys of having the time to do it. We did do the food parcel delivery last year, so maybe something similar or something different, we`ll have a look. 

But for today, tea first before any decisions. And still trying to find something in the Cotwolds for a week in September, but most places are booked up and have been for months. We can get the place we stayed at last year in October, but wanted somewhere a little bigger......we`ll see. I think it`s going to be mobbed in comparison to last year as not many are travelling properly yet. 































Have a wonderful Wednesday​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, a tea drinking Schumi and me too, I like to start the day with tea.  Hope your other foot is feeling better soon.  Walks are always enjoyable, and hope you are back to those longer sounding walks soon, and the weather holds for a bbq dinner. 

Yay, a MonyK post. Busy, yes you were, and I’d be mad at those tomatoes thieves too. Woot, as will try to say hello to ya in two weeks, and yay for will be seeing ya in September. With the still expected large crowds, and a weekend night, am glad to join a private RIP.  And yep, still virus news in our local news. I am hoping a significant amount more of my fellow state residents get their jabs. Only around half of those eligible have done so.  At least the supply of shots has been good enough to be able to get the shots whenever you want, for months now.

And so,



Aw, camel is here to wish you a Happy Hump of a day Wednesday. Yay, already the middle of the week, and well, a Friday wi be here two days later.

Hope all have a Wonderful Wednesday. Hope all are feeling good, and enjoying this cooler start August.

Finally a woot! UOAP Facebook has posts of the HHN props and decor starting to appear in the Studios. The first is a month away. Woot!

Eek, again barely seeing 80 as the high today, and thick cloudy overcast day. Was 59 degrees when I woke up. What? Early August date? Huh? Ah whew. Tomorrow and Friday predicted to be much warmer and full days of sun. ☀ better than 🌥 or  or even ❄


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> I love that one too Lori and Cafe Terrace at Night is also beautiful. We have a small one of that picture in our downstairs bathroom....oh I`m sure they`ll both be stars of the show. Hope you enjoy it, it does sound a beautiful show. Have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late dinner tonight, our friends son popped in to say hello, he was the one Tom helped find a car recently. Just nice to sit and chat for a while with him.
> 
> Grilling out was nice as it`s still so warm here, think we`ll be out for a while before going in.
> 
> Love these summer evenings sitting in the garden......


It was a wonderful show!!  So happy we were able to experience it!
Both of our favorites were indeed included!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Doing a mid-day stop in!
> 
> It sure feels like a Monday here.  I sure could have used one more day off lol.  It is beautifully warm day again.  The humidity seems to be creeping up the last few days again.  Humid for us ( northerners anyways  ) I am definitely  not used to humidity lol.  I will roll with it, and enjoy all the moments of it.  Soon enough I'll be complaining about the cold again.  We are under a severe thunderstorm warning again...given the humidy...it doesn't surprise me.  Hopefully we see a little rain out of it.  I wouldn't be too upset about that.
> 
> Just thought I would stop in and say hi...and see how everyone was doing today.
> 
> Have a great taco Tuesday everyone!!!!


Our weather has been a bit like a rollercoaster too lately, lol!  Have a great day!



keishashadow said:


> Duh no wonder it didn’t quite look any lobster I’ve eaten. Didn’t know that was a thing. They do serve deep fried bites but was thinking maybe a lobster Wellington.  Can’t stop LOL
> 
> That’s a hike in my book. Good for you
> 
> I’m so jellie, tix sold out too fast for me to grab   Enjoy!


Oooooh, lobster Wellington.....now that sounds delsih!!

The Van Gogh experience was really awesome!  Hope you're able to snag some tickets yet!



Charade67 said:


> Good evening. We had a really nice day today with temps around 80. I wish it would stay that way for a few more days.
> 
> Work has been fairly quiet. Boss is working from home this week. Her husband had surgery on his shoulder on Friday, so she is staying home to look after him.
> 
> He wants to have them done, but is waiting for the dental office to finish fighting with the insurance company. If we have to pay out of pocket we will.
> 
> 
> Very nice. I am looking forward to fall too.
> 
> I will have to add those to my list of things to try when I go.
> 
> I'm not even sure I could do 6 blocks right now. I need to do something to get into a little better shape before October.
> 
> I had tacos tonight too. We have an area that is a collection of food trucks. It was such a nice night tonight that we went there for dinner and we all ate from the taco truck.
> 
> I framed one of the puzzles we did last year. We finally put it on a wall after the house was painted.
> 
> How sad. Condolences to your dentist.
> 
> I've seen pictures from that and it looks really cool.
> 
> 
> I've lived in the south almost all of my life and I'm still not used to humidity.
> 
> Quiet night tonight. We are just watching some of the Olympics. Have I mentioned that I have actually attended an Olympic event?
> 
> Tonight's night light is the Olympic flame from Atlanta.
> 
> View attachment 594492


That's a beautiful light!!!
Which event?



schumigirl said:


> lol.....we said that the other night, won`t be too long till we`re complaining we`re cold again! Hope you don`t get the storms too bad and they pass over. Think we have a storm warning for the weekend too...usually means nothing much over here though.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, it is. Especially considering the foot issues I`m still having.......not sure the foot will allow me to walk today, will wait a bit and see.
> 
> Shame you missed it, it`s supposed to be one heck of a show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun, which Olympics did you visit?
> 
> We`ve been walking since March Charade, and started slow, I swear the first day after a very short time we were whooped after sitting on our butts for a year. But, slowly built up and can do 10 miles easily now. Again not bad with the same injury in both feet. But, walking is so much fun and very social as everyone speaks to you here along the waterfront or if you meet folks in the forest walks. We really enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always good to see you Monyk......nice to hear you`ll be doing the same tour as Lynne.....and I agree, I`m shocked when I hear people say they aren`t vaxxed.
> 
> Hope your husband had a lovely birthday yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another sunny and gorgeous day ahead. We do plan to walk, but my other foot is waiting to get work done on it, so it`s causing some issues to say the least. If we can walk we will, but might need a day or two off to rest it. Hopefully it`ll be fine.
> 
> Supposed to be some light rain this afternoon, but will believe it when I see it, so may bbq again tonight if it does stay as nice.
> 
> If we`re not walking might do a little wandering round some stores for a while and only a few phone calls to make now which won`t take long. We need to find a new venture to volunteer with, especially when the colder weather hits. The joys of having the time to do it. We did do the food parcel delivery last year, so maybe something similar or something different, we`ll have a look.
> 
> But for today, tea first before any decisions. And still trying to find something in the Cotwolds for a week in September, but most places are booked up and have been for months. We can get the place we stayed at last year in October, but wanted somewhere a little bigger......we`ll see. I think it`s going to be mobbed in comparison to last year as not many are travelling properly yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday​


I used to volunteer with the Humane Society years ago.  I liked it a lot!
Thinking I'll need a time/space filler soon, with no condos to look after....

Hoping your trip to the Cotwolds falls into place!



Lynne G said:


> Yay, a tea drinking Schumi and me too, I like to start the day with tea.  Hope your other foot is feeling better soon.  Walks are always enjoyable, and hope you are back to those longer sounding walks soon, and the weather holds for a bbq dinner.
> 
> Yay, a MonyK post. Busy, yes you were, and I’d be mad at those tomatoes thieves too. Woot, as will try to say hello to ya in two weeks, and yay for will be seeing ya in September. With the still expected large crowds, and a weekend night, am glad to join a private RIP.  And yep, still virus news in our local news. I am hoping a significant amount more of my fellow state residents get their jabs. Only around half of those eligible have done so.  At least the supply of shots has been good enough to be able to get the shots whenever you want, for months now.
> 
> And so,
> 
> View attachment 594585
> 
> Aw, camel is here to wish you a Happy Hump of a day Wednesday. Yay, already the middle of the week, and well, a Friday wi be here two days later.
> 
> Hope all have a Wonderful Wednesday. Hope all are feeling good, and enjoying this cooler start August.
> 
> Finally a woot! UOAP Facebook has posts of the HHN props and decor starting to appear in the Studios. The first is a month away. Woot!
> 
> Eek, again barely seeing 80 as the high today, and thick cloudy overcast day. Was 59 degrees when I woke up. What? Early August date? Huh? Ah whew. Tomorrow and Friday predicted to be much warmer and full days of sun. ☀ better than 🌥 or  or even ❄


Wow,  I cannot believe how quickly HHN will be here!!  So very exciting for those attending, especially after missing last year.






Beyond Van Gogh:  The Immersive Experience......was so incredible!!!   Even if someone isn't a huge art lover, this experience will impress, guaranteed!

The exhibit was held in mid-darkness, which lent perfectly to the color palettes predominately used by 
Van Gogh.  The beginning of the exhibit had 20+ huge screens, with the background featuring landscape paintings by Van Gogh.  Overlaid on top was information about Van Gogh's life/career, and many correspondences he had with his brother Theo.   You walked around in sort of a maze, going from screen to screen, that led you into the next room.

The mid section of the exhibit  took place in a room and can only be explained as a visual projection 'waterfall'.....Van Gogh's work was 'falling' from the high ceilings, and spilling onto the floors and side walls.  The motion was non-stop.  It was so realistic, you felt like you were moving!!  
(People with certain motion sensitivities probably left this area quickly)

The last area of the exhibit was the grandest of it all!!  It included narration, music and the paintings came to life!  The room was also incredibly large....the people look quite small in comparison...

The self portraits blinked, nodded slightly, shrugged shoulders, his pipe smoked, etc.


My Favorite!!  Couldn't get it into a single photo...the wall is too long!!!  It was unbelievable!  They even incorporated the projections onto the floors!


Iconic!!!!      These huge pillars were also scattered in the room...just amazing!



I think this is Caroles favorite!





I tried to attach a video, of one of the paintings in motion.  Wasn't able to do it....bummer, cuz it was gorgeous!!

A day to remember and treasure....


----------



## Charade67

Super slow day today. I have nothing to do at work except wait for the phone to ring.




Monykalyn said:


> Anyone want terrors monsters i mean chickens?


 I think my cat would have fun with them. 



schumigirl said:


> We`ve been walking since March Charade, and started slow, I swear the first day after a very short time we were whooped after sitting on our butts for a year. But, slowly built up and can do 10 miles easily now. Again not bad with the same injury in both feet. But, walking is so much fun and very social as everyone speaks to you here along the waterfront or if you meet folks in the forest walks. We really enjoy it.


I really need to walk, but it has just been too hot.  I also don’t have a good place to go walking. I need to start using my elliptical again. I have just been so lazy.

I am counting the minutes until lunch time. I may wander over to Lowe’s and get prices on some countertop materials.


----------



## Charade67

J'aime Paris said:


> That's a beautiful light!!!
> Which event?


I attended a baseball game between USA and Nicaragua at the Atlanta Olympics.

I’m not much of an art fan, but that Van Gogh experience looks awesome. Unfortunately it isn’t coming anywhere near me.


----------



## macraven

Charade 
My cats would enjoy MonyK’s  chickens also but act like they were a toy and play with them
Cats we have don’t have many teeth now
Lot of dental surgeries 
Man those surgeries are almost as close to what I paid for mine 

had to get up early this morning for 7:45 doc appointment
Good thing the cats were on their 6 am schedule today

Both are zoned out and asleep on my legs now I’m back home

decent weather day for me here
Heat and humidity will return this week 

Sending mummy dust that all the homies are doing fine!


----------



## Lynne G

Great pictures Paris.  Glad to hear you enjoyed seeing it. It’s selling out where I live too. I thought about going, but may give it a pass, unless my sister wants to go.  I highly doubt little one would want to go. She always likes the flowers shows, but not sure she’d enjoy the show.  I’ll have to ask her one of these days, as saw show will be here until end of October.

Charade, good luck countertop shopping. I’m all ready for lunch too.

Ooh maybe grilled cheese again for lunch, as older one does not work until dinner time.

And do believe, actually put on my lounge pants to do my lunchtime walk.  It’s even cooler inside too, that I switched from shorts today.  Just not right for an August Summer day.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> It was a wonderful show!!  So happy we were able to experience it!
> Both of our favorites were indeed included!
> 
> 
> Our weather has been a bit like a rollercoaster too lately, lol!  Have a great day!
> 
> 
> Oooooh, lobster Wellington.....now that sounds delsih!!
> 
> The Van Gogh experience was really awesome!  Hope you're able to snag some tickets yet!
> 
> 
> That's a beautiful light!!!
> Which event?
> 
> 
> I used to volunteer with the Humane Society years ago.  I liked it a lot!
> Thinking I'll need a time/space filler soon, with no condos to look after....
> 
> Hoping your trip to the Cotwolds falls into place!
> 
> 
> Wow,  I cannot believe how quickly HHN will be here!!  So very exciting for those attending, especially after missing last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond Van Gogh:  The Immersive Experience......was so incredible!!!   Even if someone isn't a huge art lover, this experience will impress, guaranteed!
> 
> The exhibit was held in mid-darkness, which lent perfectly to the color palettes predominately used by
> Van Gogh.  The beginning of the exhibit had 20+ huge screens, with the background featuring landscape paintings by Van Gogh.  Overlaid on top was information about Van Gogh's life/career, and many correspondences he had with his brother Theo.   You walked around in sort of a maze, going from screen to screen, that led you into the next room.
> 
> The mid section of the exhibit  took place in a room and can only be explained as a visual projection 'waterfall'.....Van Gogh's work was 'falling' from the high ceilings, and spilling onto the floors and side walls.  The motion was non-stop.  It was so realistic, you felt like you were moving!!
> (People with certain motion sensitivities probably left this area quickly)
> 
> The last area of the exhibit was the grandest of it all!!  It included narration, music and the paintings came to life!  The room was also incredibly large....the people look quite small in comparison...
> 
> The self portraits blinked, nodded slightly, shrugged shoulders, his pipe smoked, etc.
> View attachment 594661
> 
> My Favorite!!  Couldn't get it into a single photo...the wall is too long!!!  It was unbelievable!  They even incorporated the projections onto the floors!
> View attachment 594662
> 
> Iconic!!!!      These huge pillars were also scattered in the room...just amazing!
> View attachment 594663
> 
> 
> I think this is Caroles favorite!
> 
> View attachment 594665
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to attach a video, of one of the paintings in motion.  Wasn't able to do it....bummer, cuz it was gorgeous!!
> 
> A day to remember and treasure....



Absolutely beautiful Lori......I`d love to see that in it`s entirety. And yes, that is my favourite picture of his in there too. Art is very personal for sure....one of my friends is a Dali fan....not really my cup of tea but she is super enthusiastic about his work. Bit of an odd ball. 

Glad you enjoyed it though. 

There are plenty of choices around to volunteer for sure. The Food Banks are always looking for help and I used to volunteer at the village nursery when they needed it, but with covid it`s changed, so full time staff only. Same with the library, I used to help in their reading programme, but all gone this last 18 months. We`ll find something.





Charade67 said:


> Super slow day today. I have nothing to do at work except wait for the phone to ring.
> 
> 
> I think my cat would have fun with them.
> 
> 
> I really need to walk, but it has just been too hot.  I also don’t have a good place to go walking. I need to start using my elliptical again. I have just been so lazy.
> 
> I am counting the minutes until lunch time. I may wander over to Lowe’s and get prices on some countertop materials.



I think the heat will affect you for sure, but having the machine inside will be ideal. I think once you start you`ll find it easy to keep going. 






macraven said:


> Charade
> My cats would enjoy MonyK’s  chickens also but act like they were a toy and play with them
> Cats we have don’t have many teeth now
> Lot of dental surgeries
> Man those surgeries are almost as close to what I paid for mine
> 
> had to get up early this morning for 7:45 doc appointment
> Good thing the cats were on their 6 am schedule today
> 
> Both are zoned out and asleep on my legs now I’m back home
> 
> decent weather day for me here
> Heat and humidity will return this week
> 
> Sending mummy dust that all the homies are doing fine!




Can you share some of that humidity and heat please? We`re supposed to have a two week heatwave come our way....and African Plume by all accounts......summer to most people.....lol.......






Did manage to do our 7 miles this morning and it was gorgeous, maybe a little too hot, but plenty of water and sunscreen and we were fine. Rain has come on late this afternoon, managed to bring my washing in before it came on. All dry. 

No bbq tonight, but we ended up buying some beautiful halibut this morning for dinner, so will cook that, won`t take long. Will make a sorrel butter sauce to go with it.

I`m starving already and got about 2 hours to go till dinner......need a snack......


----------



## macraven

Of course I will send the heat and humidity to you but you wouldn’t like me anymore if you had our normal August weather of hot and humid with occasional cloud bursts 
Lol


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Of course I will send the heat and humidity to you but you wouldn’t like me anymore if you had our normal August weather of hot and humid with occasional cloud bursts
> Lol



lol....the grass is always greener isn`t it.....yes, the rains you have are quite something too. 

Our trees, grass and plants are healthy enough I guess.......one of the benefits of our climate, regular rain. 




Still haven`t found a snack......might not be worth it if I leave it any longer.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

A quick morning stop in...before I start shuffling papers again.  

Our weather watch didn't produce anything....wasn't surprised lol.  It happens more often than not, that we don't get the rain.  OH well...it was a beautiful evening.  

Today is another bright beautiful day.  Smoke doesn't seem to be around today...so it's a win for us.  I should have enough work to keep  me busy today.  I might try to stretch it out a little bit.  

Thinking of going to the Dollar Store to pick up a bunch of cards to get started on DH's birthday gift.  I will need about 25 - 30 cards.  I don't want to pay much for them...so I will hit the dollar stores for all of them lol.  I have found a " key " for a secret code...now to decide how to put all the details in the cards.  I am still trying to decide if tickets to the Daytona 500 in Feb is even possible - given the spike in cases in  Florida...and the circus going on in our province....what is going to happen.  I still have 20 day to decide what the final gift will be.  We have 4 free flights we need to have booked by the end of 2021.  Oh the decisions   



schumigirl said:


> The joys of having the time to do it. We did do the food parcel delivery last year, so maybe something similar or something different, we`ll have a look.
> 
> But for today, tea first before any decisions. And still trying to find something in the Cotwolds for a week in September, but most places are booked up and have been for months. We can get the place we stayed at last year in October, but wanted somewhere a little bigger......we`ll see. I think it`s going to be mobbed in comparison to last year as not many are travelling properly yet.


It is great you are finding a way to give back to others around you!!!  I hope that you can find something for Cotwold.  If it's anything like here...things are booked SOLID as people are sooooooooooo ready to travel around again.  


J'aime Paris said:


> Beyond Van Gogh: The Immersive Experience......was so incredible!!! Even if someone isn't a huge art lover, this experience will impress, guaranteed!


OH MY....that looked amazing!!!!!  Things like that don't come to this part of the world.  They will usually hit places like Vancouver or Toronto/Montreal.  The rest of Canada doesn't exist when it comes to things like that  One day I will get to experience something like that...I can't wait. 


Charade67 said:


> I really need to walk, but it has just been too hot. I also don’t have a good place to go walking. I need to start using my elliptical again. I have just been so lazy.


I hear you....I haven't been walking much either.  It's been a wonderfully hot summer here...but walking in the evening when it's 90+ degrees yet at 7:30-8:00 pm...makes you really not want to get outside to walk.  I'm sure in another 2 weeks....our evenings will be cool enough to head outside for walking again.  Currently...I've only been going out about 2 times a week.  I want to fit in more once it cools down a bit.  


Charade67 said:


> I am counting the minutes until lunch time. I may wander over to Lowe’s and get prices on some countertop materials.


I have those days as well.  Enjoy countertop hunting!!!!


macraven said:


> Of course I will send the heat and humidity to you but you wouldn’t like me anymore if you had our normal August weather of hot and humid with occasional cloud bursts


Honestly...I don't mind the heat and humidity...UNTIL i have to sleep and our bedroom is like a sauna....add to that some of the perimenpausal cr@p that is going on as well...and well you can catch my drift.  

Well...have a great day Hommies!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Another quiet evening with nothing to do. I'm sure I could find some housework, but who wants to do that?



macraven said:


> My cats would enjoy MonyK’s chickens also but act like they were a toy and play with them


 Mine too. He would love the feathers. 




Lynne G said:


> Charade, good luck countertop shopping.


 Thanks. I found a couple of possibilities. I was surprisingly impressed by the prices and level of customer service at Lowes. Dh and I are going to look at one other place on Friday.



schumigirl said:


> Can you share some of that humidity and heat please?


 I would be happy to send you some of our humidity. Today was pleasant, but the temps are supposed to increase tomorrow.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Thinking of going to the Dollar Store to pick up a bunch of cards to get started on DH's birthday gift. I will need about 25 - 30 cards. I don't want to pay much for them...so I will hit the dollar stores for all of them lol. I have found a " key " for a secret code...now to decide how to put all the details in the cards. I am still trying to decide if tickets to the Daytona 500 in Feb is even possible - given the spike in cases in Florida...and the circus going on in our province....what is going to happen. I still have 20 day to decide what the final gift will be. We have 4 free flights we need to have booked by the end of 2021. Oh the decisions


 Good luck with your decision. We won't be going to Daytona, but dh and I will be going to our first race in Martinsville in October.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all!  Two dogs on my lap shivering over the thunder that’s been rumbling for last two hours.  sun is peaking thru the crowds & not a drop of rain, strange Stuff.  both mildly nervous with loud noises, the two of them seem to be playing off each other's anxiety  oy

have spent good portion of day trying to find restaurants in Myrtle Beach that take reservations.  My DS family, there now, has reported the normal hour or so dinner waits are 3 Hours plus due to staffing shortages.  They rely a lot on foreign help during the high season There.  

I guess the lifeguard situation is very bleak too, typically a lot of Germans manning the stands.  add that to our own country’s work shortage & it’s a real mess trying to keep things humming along.

this whole one step forward, two back, is wearing thin. 



Monykalyn said:


> DH has been calling a couple childhood friends as he's furious with them that they still haven't gotten vaxed! REally haven't seen him this upset and ticked off in a while. One friend with major health issues did get vaxed as soon as he could-and is one of the mild breakthrough infections. cold symptoms, felt icky for a few days-but much better than planning a funeral!


encouraging to hear ur DH was out ‘stumping’, whatever it takes to get people to get onboard!


schumigirl said:


> Shame you missed it, it`s supposed to be one heck of a show.


i’m happy to see lori’s pics 


J'aime Paris said:


> Oooooh, lobster Wellington.....now that sounds delsih!!


i’m not sure that is ‘a thing’ but maybe.  Can’t say I’m a fan of beef Wellington, always too well done for me


J'aime Paris said:


> Beyond Van Gogh: The Immersive Experience......was so incredible!!! Even if someone isn't a huge art lover, this experience will impress, guaranteed!


i’m thinking seeing it would make most go wow.  As they say, don’t have to know art to know what you like


Charade67 said:


> I’m not much of an art fan, but that Van Gogh experience looks awesome. Unfortunately it isn’t coming anywhere near me.


it sold out so fast & has such glowing reviews, wouldn’t be surprised to see it make the rounds again.  Also, get a permanent installation somewhere…Vegas or Orlando maybe?


schumigirl said:


> one of my friends is a Dali fan....not really my cup of tea but she is super enthusiastic about his work. Bit of an odd ball.


your friend or Dali lol?  His melting clocks mean different things to different people, thought them cool in a weird way lol.  Found it interesting he said he got his inspiration from watching a piece of cheese melt. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Thinking of going to the Dollar Store to pick up a bunch of cards to get started on DH's birthday gift. I will need about 25 - 30 cards.


Ok, i missed something there, sounds intriguing


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, spook dogs we call those that don’t like loud noises, Keisha.  I never had a spook dog, but my one brother had a dog that would bolt under the one bed whenever a loud noise or storm came along. I did have a shy dog though. Though can’t say any of them were lap dog size, though my 85 pound dog thought he was.  LoL 

Good to hear you had a pleasant experience looking Charade.  Around here, we go to a slab dealer, and then arrange for a cutter who does all the measuring, cutting and installing. When I’m ready, I will definitely get a countertop that can withstand abuse.  My family is forever cutting and putting hot on my current one, that has definitely seen better days.  And yes, I do have a cutting board and pads to put hot on.  Though have to say, all can cook and bake decently.    

And so, nothing like using the air fryer. Cooked chicken in the skillet while fries in the fryer. And some broccoli steamed in micro and dinner acceptable to little one. Oh, and since she wanted me to melt some cheese to pour over the fries, decided to cook some noodles, so mac and cheese, with cheese fries. Tossed some bacon bits over them too. Have to say full. 

And enjoying a cup of tea, as she went to that coffee place as no tea for her.  And then fun screen viewing for the night.  I should be going to bed before older one comes home from work.  If he’s hungry, I don’t think DH finished all, so some chicken, fries and noodles left over.  I think DH ate the rest of the broccoli.  Eh, will put some green peppers in the noodles so he will have have a green in the meal.  

Ah, stay thirsty, as a glorious sunny 84 degree high weather predicted for our Thirsty Thursday.  Yay!  Lots of sun and not so humid 80’s.  August, is that you?  More like our May or early June day.  But lunchtime walk will certainly be in shorts and rocking those sunglasses.  Woot, two more sleeps and then that Fabulous Friday feeling will be your wake up.  Woot Woot!!


----------



## schumigirl

Would like to wish Mr Robo56 a  today.......Robbie, hope you and your husband have a wonderful day together, whatever you may be doing.....I`m sure it`ll be lovely.......























Pumpkin1172 said:


> A quick morning stop in...before I start shuffling papers again.
> 
> Our weather watch didn't produce anything....wasn't surprised lol.  It happens more often than not, that we don't get the rain.  OH well...it was a beautiful evening.
> 
> Today is another bright beautiful day.  Smoke doesn't seem to be around today...so it's a win for us.  I should have enough work to keep  me busy today.  I might try to stretch it out a little bit.
> 
> Thinking of going to the Dollar Store to pick up a bunch of cards to get started on DH's birthday gift.  I will need about 25 - 30 cards.  I don't want to pay much for them...so I will hit the dollar stores for all of them lol.  I have found a " key " for a secret code...now to decide how to put all the details in the cards.  I am still trying to decide if tickets to the Daytona 500 in Feb is even possible - given the spike in cases in  Florida...and the circus going on in our province....what is going to happen.  I still have 20 day to decide what the final gift will be.  We have 4 free flights we need to have booked by the end of 2021.  Oh the decisions
> 
> 
> It is great you are finding a way to give back to others around you!!!  I hope that you can find something for Cotwold.  If it's anything like here...things are booked SOLID as people are sooooooooooo ready to travel around again.
> 
> OH MY....that looked amazing!!!!!  Things like that don't come to this part of the world.  They will usually hit places like Vancouver or Toronto/Montreal.  The rest of Canada doesn't exist when it comes to things like that  One day I will get to experience something like that...I can't wait.
> 
> I hear you....I haven't been walking much either.  It's been a wonderfully hot summer here...but walking in the evening when it's 90+ degrees yet at 7:30-8:00 pm...makes you really not want to get outside to walk.  I'm sure in another 2 weeks....our evenings will be cool enough to head outside for walking again.  Currently...I've only been going out about 2 times a week.  I want to fit in more once it cools down a bit.
> 
> I have those days as well.  Enjoy countertop hunting!!!!
> 
> Honestly...I don't mind the heat and humidity...UNTIL i have to sleep and our bedroom is like a sauna....add to that some of the perimenpausal cr@p that is going on as well...and well you can catch my drift.
> 
> Well...have a great day Hommies!!!!



That is hot to be walking in the evening! I don`t think we`ve ever reached 90F in the evening here......

Yes, everywhere is booked up that we`d like to stay and has been for months apparently. There are still places, but we have to have parking at the property, and because of the type of place it is, some cottages are offering public parking which is a no no for my husband. We`ll find something, might just be in October, we actually went in October last year and loved it. 

I agree, once your temps cool down you`ll be out and about walking again more often, it does make such a difference. 





Charade67 said:


> Another quiet evening with nothing to do. I'm sure I could find some housework, but who wants to do that?
> 
> Mine too. He would love the feathers.
> 
> 
> Thanks. I found a couple of possibilities. I was surprisingly impressed by the prices and level of customer service at Lowes. Dh and I are going to look at one other place on Friday.
> 
> I would be happy to send you some of our humidity. Today was pleasant, but the temps are supposed to increase tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck with your decision. We won't be going to Daytona, but dh and I will be going to our first race in Martinsville in October.



I`ll take a little humidity please........

Good luck with the counter tops, you can get some beautiful ones. Have you considered granite or Quartz? They will last forever. But, it`s fun to go look and get new stuff. 





keishashadow said:


> Hey all!  Two dogs on my lap shivering over the thunder that’s been rumbling for last two hours.  sun is peaking thru the crowds & not a drop of rain, strange Stuff.  both mildly nervous with loud noises, the two of them seem to be playing off each other's anxiety  oy
> 
> have spent good portion of day trying to find restaurants in Myrtle Beach that take reservations.  My DS family, there now, has reported the normal hour or so dinner waits are 3 Hours plus due to staffing shortages.  They rely a lot on foreign help during the high season There.
> 
> I guess the lifeguard situation is very bleak too, typically a lot of Germans manning the stands.  add that to our own country’s work shortage & it’s a real mess trying to keep things humming along.
> 
> this whole one step forward, two back, is wearing thin.
> 
> encouraging to hear ur DH was out ‘stumping’, whatever it takes to get people to get onboard!
> 
> i’m happy to see lori’s pics
> 
> i’m not sure that is ‘a thing’ but maybe.  Can’t say I’m a fan of beef Wellington, always too well done for me
> 
> i’m thinking seeing it would make most go wow.  As they say, don’t have to know art to know what you like
> 
> it sold out so fast & has such glowing reviews, wouldn’t be surprised to see it make the rounds again.  Also, get a permanent installation somewhere…Vegas or Orlando maybe?
> 
> your friend or Dali lol?  His melting clocks mean different things to different people, thought them cool in a weird way lol.  Found it interesting he said he got his inspiration from watching a piece of cheese melt.
> 
> Ok, i missed something there, sounds intriguing



lol.....you could say both actually....... I agree, I know very little of art, real art anyway, but can pick out favourites and show disdain for stuff that I think an 8 year old could improve on.......

I think you`d enjoy my beef wellington, although it can be on the rare side, I hate overcooked beef especially a good cut like that. My problem is trying to avoid the soggy bottom.....hence the rareness. 

Hope you manage to find the family some food options. Sounds a hot mess with lack of staff in so many places. I know through friends in Orlando, many have gone back "home" through all of this, especially when the hotels were closed and haven`t returned. Can`t blame them if they`ve found work opportunities when they have gone back to where they originally came from. 

Bet they`re still having a lovely time.........





Now I want Beef Wellington!! 

Looks another gorgeous one outside today......must be our longest run of good weather in summer for many years. Usually we have 5 days in May hot and we`re thankful to call that summer. Yep, that`s the UK weather for you. But, cannot complain as it`s been glorious most days. 

Think I may have a poached egg this morning, made some English muffins which will go nicely. 

Lunch is open sandwiches on home made bread.....made that last night too, I was in a baking mood and some assorted green salad, tomatoes and either turkey or crab if we buy some this morning. We have an abundance of crab in this area. Dinner will be what ever we feel like later.

Heading out a walk this morning again, although Kyle is expecting a rather large parcel to be delivered at some point today. He can`t always answer if he is working or on calls and so on, so hoping for a text to give an estimated time and we`ll be in to take it for him. One happy bunny as this wasn`t supposed to be coming till late September due to delivery/supply issues. 

And thirsty Thursday it is........
























Happy Thirsty Thursday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Hope your morning has been nice Schumi.  Even nicer to be in a baking mood. And hope Kyle’s order has been delivered.

Yay, have a very happy birthday Mr. Robo. Hope your birthday is a great, enjoyable one.

Ah yes, a Thirsty Thursday is here. Two degrees warmer, with that clearing sky overnight. Tad cool 61 degrees out. But a glorious sunrise it was a few minutes ago. Sunny skies are welcome. And yep, heading to the end of the Summer. Sunrise was before 6 am for months, slowly starting to be after 6 am now. Sunrise was a few minutes after 6 this morning.

No matter the day, no matter the weather, I tend to be up before the sunrise, and as part of my morning routine, tea pot is one of the first things that starts to heat up. Then after refreshing, tea is more then ready, and tea for me. Woot!

Totally terrific Thirsty Thursday homies, and give a birthday shout out to Mr. Robo, birthday guy today.  Yay!


----------



## macraven

Hooray!!
It’s Mr Robo day .. let’s make him king of the day.
All sunshine and lollipops type of day this Thursday!


----------



## macraven

I’m ready to retire from the day shift of feeding cats
Going to turn this job back to Mr Mac soon 

Hope none of you are flying Sprit this week 
News on their issues look quite frightening past few days

delays and long lines


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Good luck with the counter tops, you can get some beautiful ones. Have you considered granite or Quartz? They will last forever. But, it`s fun to go look and get new stuff.


We’ve looked at both, and so far everything I have liked is granite. We’re going to look at one more place tomorrow and then make a decision.

Work should be interesting today. Neither therapist will be in the office, so I will have the place all to myself.

Happy birthday to  Mr. Robo!


----------



## schumigirl

Yes, sunshine and lollipops sounds ideal for a birthday.......I saw stories on Spirit this week too......wow!


Lynne, put your glasses on .....it`s Mr Robo`s birthday  



Packages have arrived, and those boxes are huge!! Taking up some space in the hall right now......but he`s happy they have arrived.

Fresh Crab with some salad and bread for lunch coming up.......lush!


----------



## Lynne G

Oops, yeah early a morning and busy screen viewing too.  So changed, have a very happy birthday Mr. Robo.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Absolutely beautiful Lori......I`d love to see that in it`s entirety. And yes, that is my favourite picture of his in there too. Art is very personal for sure....one of my friends is a Dali fan....not really my cup of tea but she is super enthusiastic about his work. Bit of an odd ball.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it though.
> 
> There are plenty of choices around to volunteer for sure. The Food Banks are always looking for help and I used to volunteer at the village nursery when they needed it, but with covid it`s changed, so full time staff only. Same with the library, I used to help in their reading programme, but all gone this last 18 months. We`ll find something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the heat will affect you for sure, but having the machine inside will be ideal. I think once you start you`ll find it easy to keep going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you share some of that humidity and heat please? We`re supposed to have a two week heatwave come our way....and African Plume by all accounts......summer to most people.....lol.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did manage to do our 7 miles this morning and it was gorgeous, maybe a little too hot, but plenty of water and sunscreen and we were fine. Rain has come on late this afternoon, managed to bring my washing in before it came on. All dry.
> 
> No bbq tonight, but we ended up buying some beautiful halibut this morning for dinner, so will cook that, won`t take long. Will make a sorrel butter sauce to go with it.
> 
> I`m starving already and got about 2 hours to go till dinner......need a snack......


Photos of Dali make him look like he just escaped an insane asylum, lol!  



Pumpkin1172 said:


> A quick morning stop in...before I start shuffling papers again.
> 
> Our weather watch didn't produce anything....wasn't surprised lol.  It happens more often than not, that we don't get the rain.  OH well...it was a beautiful evening.
> 
> Today is another bright beautiful day.  Smoke doesn't seem to be around today...so it's a win for us.  I should have enough work to keep  me busy today.  I might try to stretch it out a little bit.
> 
> Thinking of going to the Dollar Store to pick up a bunch of cards to get started on DH's birthday gift.  I will need about 25 - 30 cards.  I don't want to pay much for them...so I will hit the dollar stores for all of them lol.  I have found a " key " for a secret code...now to decide how to put all the details in the cards.  I am still trying to decide if tickets to the Daytona 500 in Feb is even possible - given the spike in cases in  Florida...and the circus going on in our province....what is going to happen.  I still have 20 day to decide what the final gift will be.  We have 4 free flights we need to have booked by the end of 2021.  Oh the decisions
> 
> 
> It is great you are finding a way to give back to others around you!!!  I hope that you can find something for Cotwold.  If it's anything like here...things are booked SOLID as people are sooooooooooo ready to travel around again.
> 
> OH MY....that looked amazing!!!!!  Things like that don't come to this part of the world.  They will usually hit places like Vancouver or Toronto/Montreal.  The rest of Canada doesn't exist when it comes to things like that  One day I will get to experience something like that...I can't wait.
> 
> I hear you....I haven't been walking much either.  It's been a wonderfully hot summer here...but walking in the evening when it's 90+ degrees yet at 7:30-8:00 pm...makes you really not want to get outside to walk.  I'm sure in another 2 weeks....our evenings will be cool enough to head outside for walking again.  Currently...I've only been going out about 2 times a week.  I want to fit in more once it cools down a bit.
> 
> I have those days as well.  Enjoy countertop hunting!!!!
> 
> Honestly...I don't mind the heat and humidity...UNTIL i have to sleep and our bedroom is like a sauna....add to that some of the perimenpausal cr@p that is going on as well...and well you can catch my drift.
> 
> Well...have a great day Hommies!!!!


Orlando will have the Van Gogh exhibit beginning Oct. 7th.....sure hope you're able to catch it!

I'm excited to see how your bday surprise for DH turns out!  You have many amazing ideas and he will be thrilled in the end!




keishashadow said:


> Hey all!  Two dogs on my lap shivering over the thunder that’s been rumbling for last two hours.  sun is peaking thru the crowds & not a drop of rain, strange Stuff.  both mildly nervous with loud noises, the two of them seem to be playing off each other's anxiety  oy
> 
> have spent good portion of day trying to find restaurants in Myrtle Beach that take reservations.  My DS family, there now, has reported the normal hour or so dinner waits are 3 Hours plus due to staffing shortages.  They rely a lot on foreign help during the high season There.
> 
> I guess the lifeguard situation is very bleak too, typically a lot of Germans manning the stands.  add that to our own country’s work shortage & it’s a real mess trying to keep things humming along.
> 
> this whole one step forward, two back, is wearing thin.
> 
> encouraging to hear ur DH was out ‘stumping’, whatever it takes to get people to get onboard!
> 
> i’m happy to see lori’s pics
> 
> i’m not sure that is ‘a thing’ but maybe.  Can’t say I’m a fan of beef Wellington, always too well done for me
> 
> i’m thinking seeing it would make most go wow.  As they say, don’t have to know art to know what you like
> 
> it sold out so fast & has such glowing reviews, wouldn’t be surprised to see it make the rounds again.  Also, get a permanent installation somewhere…Vegas or Orlando maybe?
> 
> your friend or Dali lol?  His melting clocks mean different things to different people, thought them cool in a weird way lol.  Found it interesting he said he got his inspiration from watching a piece of cheese melt.
> 
> Ok, i missed something there, sounds intriguing


Maybe Myrtle Beach can get ahold of the lifeguards from the Olympics.....seems as though they aren't overly busy, lol!!





Lynne G said:


> Good to hear you had a pleasant experience looking Charade.  Around here, we go to a slab dealer, and then arrange for a cutter who does all the measuring, cutting and installing. When I’m ready, I will definitely get a countertop that can withstand abuse.  My family is forever cutting and putting hot on my current one, that has definitely seen better days.  And yes, I do have a cutting board and pads to put hot on.  Though have to say, all can cook and bake decently.


We did the same when choosing one of the granite countertops for our condo in AL.  It was amazing how large those pre-cut pieces of granite can be...wow!!




schumigirl said:


> Would like to wish Mr Robo56 a  today.......Robbie, hope you and your husband have a wonderful day together, whatever you may be doing.....I`m sure it`ll be lovely.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is hot to be walking in the evening! I don`t think we`ve ever reached 90F in the evening here......
> 
> Yes, everywhere is booked up that we`d like to stay and has been for months apparently. There are still places, but we have to have parking at the property, and because of the type of place it is, some cottages are offering public parking which is a no no for my husband. We`ll find something, might just be in October, we actually went in October last year and loved it.
> 
> I agree, once your temps cool down you`ll be out and about walking again more often, it does make such a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I`ll take a little humidity please........
> 
> Good luck with the counter tops, you can get some beautiful ones. Have you considered granite or Quartz? They will last forever. But, it`s fun to go look and get new stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.....you could say both actually....... I agree, I know very little of art, real art anyway, but can pick out favourites and show disdain for stuff that I think an 8 year old could improve on.......
> 
> I think you`d enjoy my beef wellington, although it can be on the rare side, I hate overcooked beef especially a good cut like that. My problem is trying to avoid the soggy bottom.....hence the rareness.
> 
> Hope you manage to find the family some food options. Sounds a hot mess with lack of staff in so many places. I know through friends in Orlando, many have gone back "home" through all of this, especially when the hotels were closed and haven`t returned. Can`t blame them if they`ve found work opportunities when they have gone back to where they originally came from.
> 
> Bet they`re still having a lovely time.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I want Beef Wellington!!
> 
> Looks another gorgeous one outside today......must be our longest run of good weather in summer for many years. Usually we have 5 days in May hot and we`re thankful to call that summer. Yep, that`s the UK weather for you. But, cannot complain as it`s been glorious most days.
> 
> Think I may have a poached egg this morning, made some English muffins which will go nicely.
> 
> Lunch is open sandwiches on home made bread.....made that last night too, I was in a baking mood and some assorted green salad, tomatoes and either turkey or crab if we buy some this morning. We have an abundance of crab in this area. Dinner will be what ever we feel like later.
> 
> Heading out a walk this morning again, although Kyle is expecting a rather large parcel to be delivered at some point today. He can`t always answer if he is working or on calls and so on, so hoping for a text to give an estimated time and we`ll be in to take it for him. One happy bunny as this wasn`t supposed to be coming till late September due to delivery/supply issues.
> 
> And thirsty Thursday it is........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thirsty Thursday ​


Breakfast time for me, and the poached egg with an english muffin sounds pretty darn good!!
Maybe one more cup of coffee first...




Lynne G said:


> Hope your morning has been nice Schumi.  Even nicer to be in a baking mood. And hope Kyle’s order has been delivered.
> 
> Yay, have a very happy birthday Mr. Robo. Hope your birthday is a great, enjoyable one.
> 
> Ah yes, a Thirsty Thursday is here. Two degrees warmer, with that clearing sky overnight. Tad cool 61 degrees out. But a glorious sunrise it was a few minutes ago. Sunny skies are welcome. And yep, heading to the end of the Summer. Sunrise was before 6 am for months, slowly starting to be after 6 am now. Sunrise was a few minutes after 6 this morning.
> 
> No matter the day, no matter the weather, I tend to be up before the sunrise, and as part of my morning routine, tea pot is one of the first things that starts to heat up. Then after refreshing, tea is more then ready, and tea for me. Woot!
> 
> Totally terrific Thirsty Thursday homies, and give a birthday shout out to Mr. Robo, birthday guy today.  Yay!


Ack!  I cannot even think of summer ending yet.....too soon........Nooooooooo!







Since DH is still away on his fishing trip, a Thirsty Thursday ladies night will be held here!  
I'm going to be making a very nice charcuterie board and a veggie tray to munch upon.  Wine will be the main drink, but we have a full bar in our basement, so anything/everything is readily available.  Looking forward to some gals time!!!


Happy Birthday to Mr. Robo!!!  Hope you have a special day


----------



## Pumpkin1172

A quick morning stop in!

Work was rather boring last night.  Wasn't much to do...straighten things up...chat with other associates lol.  It was a chit chat kind of night.  Soaked up all the sunlight spilling in through our huge front windows.  I will take all the warm weather and sunshine!!!  

Not much happening today.  More papers to shuffle around and a bank run today.  Other than that...it will be cruising the web and youtube kind of day.  

I had ordered a new cookbook....and it arrived early this morning...so hoping to find a tasty meal to make for supper tonight from it.  It's a " skinnytaste" cookbook.  Love her recipes.  She has a great website full of great recipes.  I loosely use a recipe and adjust it as I need to.  She has various recipes in here using just a stove/oven.  There are also sheetpan meals, crockpot, grill and airfryer as well.  Just leafing through it...I seen a couple I would like to try.  

That's about the height of my excitement today lol.  A new cookbook!!!!  



Charade67 said:


> Good luck with your decision. We won't be going to Daytona, but dh and I will be going to our first race in Martinsville in October.


Matinsville would be a great track too!!!  I'm just picking a track where we could have more of a touristy vacation out of it.  My picks would be Daytona or Vegas.  I am hoping we could turn Daytona into a family trip that includes some Disney and Universal.  There is a method behind my madness.  


keishashadow said:


> Ok, i missed something there, sounds intriguing


I am doing a 50 gifts for 50 days for turning 50!!!  The cards will be filled with clues to his big reveal gift...but the clues will be written in a secret code that he will get on the last day   He complained that no one did anything for his 40th...so I'm trying to make his 50 BIG!!!! lol


Lynne G said:


> And so, nothing like using the air fryer. Cooked chicken in the skillet while fries in the fryer. And some broccoli steamed in micro and dinner acceptable to little one. Oh, and since she wanted me to melt some cheese to pour over the fries, decided to cook some noodles, so mac and cheese, with cheese fries. Tossed some bacon bits over them too. Have to say full.


YUM!!!!!  


schumigirl said:


> That is hot to be walking in the evening! I don`t think we`ve ever reached 90F in the evening here......


As beautiful as our summer has been.  The weather has been very weird.  Typically our evening cool down by mid July/Aug.  Last night when I came home at 9:30...it was still 29C or  84/85F yet.  It's crazy.  When it's that hot...I have gone out.  But I don't push myself...but I get the steps in.  


macraven said:


> Hope none of you are flying Sprit this week
> News on their issues look quite frightening past few days


That has even made the news here!  


J'aime Paris said:


> Ack! I cannot even think of summer ending yet.....too soon........Nooooooooo!


I'm with you!!!!  People are already saying how they want fall to come.  I'm like NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO      Our fall/autumns are soooo short.  It would be different if it lasted longer...but we only get VERY short amount of really fall weather...then the dreaded cold/snow/cr@p comes to stay for the next 6-8 months.  GROSS.  

Well...I should get shuffling these papers.  They don't shuffle themselves lol.  Have a great day hommies!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Lori......Tom has asked for a charcuterie board for dinner on Saturday night.....so that`s what we`re having. Will make some bread in the afternoon too to go with it, but will get an assortment of meat, large shrimp and some smoked salmon....looking forward to it already. 

Girls evening sounds like a lot of fun!! 



Pumpkin......new cookbooks are always fun! My latest is an Elizabeth David book, she doesn`t just give recipes she includes background and descriptives like no other cookbook I`ve ever read. Most are around the Mediterranean I have and honestly, it`s like reading poetry at times. Hope you enjoy that one you got. 






Dinner was cooked inside tonight. No rain, but it is breezy and a threat of thunder in the air so we all feel a little headachy due to pressure. Pain killers taken and it has eased. 

Enjoyed some salmon with roasted courgettes and tomatoes. Made up a sweet an spicy balsamic dip to go with it, beautiful. Have some strawberry daiquiri ice cream for later, everyone likes that. 

No plans for this evening except to have a cosy evening with my husband.....


----------



## Charade67

J'aime Paris said:


> We did the same when choosing one of the granite countertops for our condo in AL. It was amazing how large those pre-cut pieces of granite can be...wow!!


 At the first place we went to they had signs everywhere stating that you can’t pull, push, on climb on the slabs. They said that each slab weighed in excess of 1500 pounds. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Matinsville would be a great track too!!! I'm just picking a track where we could have more of a touristy vacation out of it. My picks would be Daytona or Vegas. I am hoping we could turn Daytona into a family trip that includes some Disney and Universal. There is a method behind my madness.


 I know absolutely nothing about any of the tracks. We chose Martinsville because it is only a 1.5 hour drive from where we live. Second choice would have been Richmond.

I have an hour left of work and I am so bored. I got so bored today that I emptied all of the trash cans and took the bags to the dumpster.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> At the first place we went to they had signs everywhere stating that you can’t pull, push, on climb on the slabs. They said that each slab weighed in excess of 1500 pounds.
> 
> I know absolutely nothing about any of the tracks. We chose Martinsville because it is only a 1.5 hour drive from where we live. Second choice would have been Richmond.
> 
> I have an hour left of work and I am so bored. I got so bored today that I emptied all of the trash cans and took the bags to the dumpster.



Yes, the granite worktops do weigh an absolute ton! But, they are worth it. We only have one area in our kitchen that we don`t have it, builder error but that`s the corner I do most of the prep work anyway. I`m sure you`ll find what you want as there are plenty of options out there. 




Rain is on, no lightning so far, but my goodness it feels heavy in the air.


----------



## Robo56

Good Thursday afternoon Sans family 





Lynne G said:


> Oh Robo, yep recovery after such a hot and crowded trip you had. Bubble bath sounds perfect before a hopefully good night sleep. I hope your legs are better, sending mummy dust well wishes. Yay, yep, 6 weeks is creeping ever closer. I thought about booking the unmasking tour that I had done in 2019, but for the cost, and taking the time, not sure I want to book it. Though looking forward to a private RIP tour and my little one is joining me, as not only does she want to ride that coaster, but although not a horror fan, always wanted to go to HHN. And so, thought it would be the perfect year.



Thank you Lynne for your well wishes. Legs are recovered.

I’am so glad your daughter is going to get to go on the private HHN Tour with you. Your tour host and hostess are lovely folks. You will have a great time.

I have always done the unmasking tour will decide soon if I’am going to do that this year or not. It’s nice they have a 3 house or 6 house tour. As they say go big or go home. If I do the tour I will do all 6 like I have in the past. It’s a all day commitment, but I truly like the artistry that goes into the houses and it’s much easier to see all the little nuances in the daylight.





schumigirl said:


> Robo......good to see you........and glad you`re feeling more like your normal self with the legs, it`s been a long haul for you. And I agree, I think had we been travelling this September, we wouldn`t have done HHN as often as we usually do, sounds a hot mess right now.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your weekend......



Thank you Schumi. I had a good weekend. Legs are back to normal. Hope you and your family are doing well and your feet are healing. Sounds like you and Tom have been have putting some miles in on your lovely beach walks.

I’am not going to be attending HHN as many nights this year as I have in the past. I decided to go earlier this year to see how it would be, but I think it’s going to be crazy busy the whole month of September and October and with uptick in Covid delta variant in Florida it’s not responsible to mingle with the masses as much in years past.






keishashadow said:


> yesterday afternoon was real crapper, young woman in a huge SUV backed into my car while I was trying to find a parking space at Walmart. oddly enough, she admitted to hearing me on my horn but, just keep going. Then, she pulls back into the spot & does even more damage to my car’s front end.



Janet I hope you are doing ok? I’am sorry to hear about your accident. Did I also read you had windows blown out on one side of your house with a Tornado. You are really having a run of things. Here’s to better days dear lady for you.




Lynne G said:


> Okay, winner? 7 tornadoes confirmed all around me.



I have lived through a few of those monsters and it’s devastating the amount of damage those things can do including the loss of life. Glad to hear you and your family were not affected.




schumigirl said:


> But, what I didn`t know was he had arranged for us to meet my goddaughter, her husband and the baby who live quite far away from us and had planned to visit sometime soon!! I did let out a rather large yell when I saw them in the lobby......such a surprise and many happy tears were rolling.



What a wonderful surprise. Your hubby is a good man.




schumigirl said:


> And spoke to my cousin after her and her husband spent a week at RP recently. They loved it. And are already booked for HHN too. They managed to do all they wanted to do and enjoyed many lovely meals including The Palm, so I`m glad to hear it was a success for them after a few poor reviews of that restaurant.



I knew they would have a great time with all the helpful information you gave them. I’am so glad they had a good experience at the Palm.





J'aime Paris said:


> Here is a food picture....a whoopie pie and a lobster tail from the famous Mike's Pastry.
> The lobster tail had to weigh over a pound!! We didn't finish both, but gave them the ole college try!



Wow.......that’s a big Whoopie Pie.....never had a pastry lobster tail.They booth look yummy.

It is so nice that folks from the Sans helped out with travel tips for your trip to Boston. The Sans family are definitely special people.




tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Thanks for the birthday wishes





Happy belated birthday to Tink.



Sounds like you had a lovely day.




J'aime Paris said:


> Beyond Van Gogh: The Immersive Experience......was so incredible!!! Even if someone isn't a huge art lover, this experience will impress, guaranteed!



I would love to see that. Van Gogh is one of my favorite artists. “The Starry Night” is one of my favorites.

I remember many years ago Don McLean did a song about him called “Vincent”

There is not a showing anywhere around me.


Carole I looked online and it gave the American places it was showing and also the places in Europe. Looks like they will have one in London, York and Leicester.




schumigirl said:


> Looks another gorgeous one outside today......must be our longest run of good weather in summer for many years. Usually we have 5 days in May hot and we`re thankful to call that summer. Yep, that`s the UK weather for you. But, cannot complain as it`s been glorious most days.



Sounds like you are having a good summer.




schumigirl said:


> We have an abundance of crab in this area. Dinner will be what ever we feel like later.



Sounds yummy.




schumigirl said:


> Yes, everywhere is booked up that we`d like to stay and has been for months apparently. There are still places, but we have to have parking at the property, and because of the type of place it is, some cottages are offering public parking which is a no no for my husband. We`ll find something, might just be in October, we actually went in October last year and loved it.



Hope you are able to get a booking for a getaway.


Mac hope the dental work is coming along ok.



schumigirl said:


> Would like to wish Mr Robo56 a  today.......Robbie, hope you and your husband have a wonderful day together, whatever you may be doing.....I`m sure it`ll be lovely.......



Thank you Carole. It is so sweet of you to remember his birthday. I’am taking him out for a nice steak dinner this evening. It’s his favorite meal. He has been receiving lots of Birthday calls and cards today.  We will have a small party with the family in a few days. He is a wonderful Husband, Dad and Papa.





macraven said:


> Hooray!!
> It’s Mr Robo day .. let’s make him king of the day.
> All sunshine and lollipops type of day this Thursday!



Thank you Mac......sunshine and lollipops for sure.




Charade67 said:


> Happy birthday to Mr. Robo!



Thank you Charade.




J'aime Paris said:


> Happy Birthday to Mr. Robo!!! Hope you have a special day



Thank you J’aime Paris.


Thank you Lynne.


Our weather finally cooled down a few days ago. We are having mid 80’s during the day and 60’s at night. We are going to warm back up to the 90’s though starting Saturday. Have been thankful for a little reprieve from the heat.

I have gotten some needed things done in the sunken garden.

I bought an Apple Watch to see if I liked it or not. I used it on the most recent trip with grandson to track miles walked. Last week when I was watching my great nephew who is 20 months old I changed the face display to Mickey. Granddaughter showed me how to do that on my phone. He loved it. Then he tapped my watch to look at Mickey again then tapped it again and Mickey said the time........LOL...I did not know it did that. He laughed at the Mickey voice. Now he taps my watch to see Mickey and taps it again to hear Mickey say the time. He taught me something.

I did a nice walk today. We have a lot of hills around here so walking can be a little challenging. The house here in Indiana is only about a mile from the Ohio River. It’s a quaint little town. I will add some pics in from my phone of my walk today.












To all the Sans family have a wonderful Thursday.


----------



## Robo56

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am doing a 50 gifts for 50 days for turning 50!!! The cards will be filled with clues to his big reveal gift...but the clues will be written in a secret code that he will get on the last day  He complained that no one did anything for his 40th...so I'm trying to make his 50 BIG!!!! lol



What a awesome idea. I’am sure he will be thrilled.


----------



## schumigirl

Robbie....lovely pictures of the area around you, looks a beautiful place to spend some time. 

Hope you have a lovely steak dinner with your husband tonight, and some family celebrations to look forward to sound lovely. 

Glad the legs are better, pleased to hear it. Yes, we are walking a fair amount and loving every second....we have to take advantage of this lovely weather we`re having.....

Enjoy tonight.......


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Tom has asked for a charcuterie board for dinner on Saturday night..


nIce, lots of gathering there but, going to guess you have the well-stocked larder!  Heck, i can’t even pronounce it, let alone put a pretty one together.


Robo56 said:


> Thank you Lynne for your well wishes. Legs are recovered.


great to hear!


Robo56 said:


> Janet I hope you are doing ok? I’am sorry to hear about your accident. Did I also read you had windows blown out on one side of your house with a Tornado. You are really having a run of things. Here’s to better days dear lady for you.


insurance won’t call a micro-burst a tornado upon pain of death.  Triggers extra coverage lol. Our big one was 15 years ago.  Tore off a good portion of porch roof too


Robo56 said:


> Thank you Carole. It is so sweet of you to remember his birthday. I’am taking him out for a nice steak dinner this evening.


nice!  Happy happy to your DH.  beautiful scenery btw!


Robo56 said:


> Now he taps my watch to see Mickey and taps it again to hear Mickey say the time. He taught me something.


aw, that’s cute


----------



## Charade67

This has been an interesting evening. Around 5:30 I heard a strange noise. I thought it sounded like a large spring. I looked around the house, but couldn’t find anything out of place. A couple hours later we tried to leave the house, but the garage door wouldn’t open. Looks like a busted spring. Tomorrow morning I will be calling a garage door repair shop. Thankfully it’s only a one car garage, so only my car is trapped right now.

Robo - that looks like a gorgeous place to take a walk.

Dh has found pre-season NFL on TV. Yay. (Said with sarcasm.)


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> pre-season NFL on TV. Yay. (Said with sarcasm.)



let me help you...

Go Steelers!  It’s the HOF game


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, pictures from Robo. Hope your DH had a nice birthday, and can’t go wrong with a steak dinner.

Ack Charade. Hope your door gets fixed tomorrow. Strange the spring fell off your opener. Hehe, car hostage.

And so with a little one starving and just her and I for dinner, soup was our dinner. Chicken noodle. Yes, and had to buy a baguette to go with it. DH came home and asked what for dinner. Was not amused with only soup. So made him a burger. Older one works late again, and said would visit a friend after, so whenever he gets home, I’ll be sound asleep, and assume he ate whatever and goes to bed himself when he gets home. He’s happy he does not have work tomorrow.

Hehe, Keisha! GoBirds! Good thing no one in my home watches all the football games, though I think older one would watch a fair amount if he was not working the nights he usually does.

Woot!  Warning, going to bed tonight will cause you wake up tomorrow with a wahoo it’s Friday first thought.  Yay!

So ready for this week day routine to be over.  And yay, weather lady tonight said nice warm and humid weekend.  Trying to talk little one to wake up early, as big zoo’s member early hour is Saturday.  We shall see.


----------



## Lynne G

In honor of my want to do early entry zoo this weekend, and Mac’s love of elephants, light for tonight:


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Ack Charade. Hope your door gets fixed tomorrow. Strange the spring fell off your opener. Hehe, car hostage.


 The spring is still there, just in 2 pieces.



Lynne G said:


> In honor of my want to do early entry zoo this weekend, and Mac’s love of elephants, light for tonight:


Cute light.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> nIce, lots of gathering there but, going to guess you have the well-stocked larder!  Heck, i can’t even pronounce it, let alone put a pretty one together.
> 
> great to hear!
> 
> insurance won’t call a micro-burst a tornado upon pain of death.  Triggers extra coverage lol. Our big one was 15 years ago.  Tore off a good portion of porch roof too
> 
> nice!  Happy happy to your DH.  beautiful scenery btw!
> 
> aw, that’s cute



It`s the easiest meal in the world to prepare....apart from making the bread and making some chutney, it`s putting things on a plate and sharing. We aren`t doing any cheese this time, as we really aren`t cheese eaters unless it`s an after dinner plate, but plenty of meats!! 




Charade67 said:


> This has been an interesting evening. Around 5:30 I heard a strange noise. I thought it sounded like a large spring. I looked around the house, but couldn’t find anything out of place. A couple hours later we tried to leave the house, but the garage door wouldn’t open. Looks like a busted spring. Tomorrow morning I will be calling a garage door repair shop. Thankfully it’s only a one car garage, so only my car is trapped right now.
> 
> Robo - that looks like a gorgeous place to take a walk.
> 
> Dh has found pre-season NFL on TV. Yay. (Said with sarcasm.)



Hope you can get someone out today and get it sorted quickly. Strange one to happen. 




keishashadow said:


> let me help you...
> 
> Go Steelers!  It’s the HOF game



I had to Google HOF 

Now I know. Hope it was a good one.......



Been raining throughout the night, but oh so mild without even a breath outside this morning. Although rain has now started bouncing down.

Think we`ll get out a walk in an hour or so as the sky looks fairly bright but humidity for us is quite high and palpable. Radar shows it`ll be gone in half an hour or so. Doubt I`ll need sunscreen this morning. We mentioned last night, this is the most we`ve needed sunscreen in the UK during the summer for years. I even have a tan line where my watch is, quite proud of that as I don`t really tan much anymore. 

Making Jerk Chicken for tonight, made up the spices last night, coated the chicken and left it to marinade till tonight, used my own Scotch Bonnet chillies so hoping it packs a bit of heat. 

Bacon for lunch, will make club sandwiches as we have some turkey breast too, so with a quick breakfast of toast with some preserves, food is sorted for the day. 

Planning some laundry and little housework later, and need to pop into village butcher for more bacon....can`t be out of bacon! 

































Have a wonderful Friday and weekend ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a Friday is here!  Yay!

Ah, a restless sleeper DH makes me happy to turn off the alarm not much after it went off.  I can see me yawning today.  But with our sunny day, and with that clear sky overnight, still in low 60’s this morning. And woot, as more like an August day, 90 the high, and more humid today.  

But routine week day, as up still before the ever later sunrise. Thankful a little shorter day for me, so that’s a good thing. And of course tea. Ah, some days it is just so perfect.

Hehe, Schumi always has me here with bacon mention. Enjoy that nicer day you are having, with weather hoping to be less humid for your walk this morning. Hehe, I’m sure your forecast will certainly have that chance of wine.

Fabulous Friday homies.

And yay, rocking sunglasses and suntan lotion for my lunchtime walk.


----------



## Charade67

My car has been freed! Yay!!! Unfortunately he can’t replace the spring until Monday. I’m just happy to have my car out. 
There was a sticker on the inside of the garage door with the name and numbers of another garage door company. We tried calling them first, but both numbers were out of service. I googled the company and found several bad ratings from people who put down deposits on door purchases but never received the product or heard back from the owner. I mentioned that to the guy who came out today. He told me that the other company was out of business and the owner actually did some jail time for ripping off customers.

Later today we are going to look at more granite. I think I will also help B get her stuff organized for moving back to the dorm. Summer has gone by so fast. I can believe she moves back to the dorm in 2 weeks.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Charade, for freeing your car.  Odd that spring broke that way, but glad guy did come out, even if can’t be fixed until Monday.  Yeah, I cannot believe we are already in August, and yep, little one starts the 23rd.  Time surely flies.  

Oh and ticker is now a one digit one! Woot!

Ah the glorious sunny day.  Love to see that sunshine pouring into my windows.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Pumpkin1172 said:


> A quick morning stop in!
> 
> Work was rather boring last night.  Wasn't much to do...straighten things up...chat with other associates lol.  It was a chit chat kind of night.  Soaked up all the sunlight spilling in through our huge front windows.  I will take all the warm weather and sunshine!!!
> 
> Not much happening today.  More papers to shuffle around and a bank run today.  Other than that...it will be cruising the web and youtube kind of day.
> 
> I had ordered a new cookbook....and it arrived early this morning...so hoping to find a tasty meal to make for supper tonight from it.  It's a " skinnytaste" cookbook.  Love her recipes.  She has a great website full of great recipes.  I loosely use a recipe and adjust it as I need to.  She has various recipes in here using just a stove/oven.  There are also sheetpan meals, crockpot, grill and airfryer as well.  Just leafing through it...I seen a couple I would like to try.
> 
> That's about the height of my excitement today lol.  A new cookbook!!!!
> 
> 
> Matinsville would be a great track too!!!  I'm just picking a track where we could have more of a touristy vacation out of it.  My picks would be Daytona or Vegas.  I am hoping we could turn Daytona into a family trip that includes some Disney and Universal.  There is a method behind my madness.
> 
> I am doing a 50 gifts for 50 days for turning 50!!!  The cards will be filled with clues to his big reveal gift...but the clues will be written in a secret code that he will get on the last day   He complained that no one did anything for his 40th...so I'm trying to make his 50 BIG!!!! lol
> 
> YUM!!!!!
> 
> As beautiful as our summer has been.  The weather has been very weird.  Typically our evening cool down by mid July/Aug.  Last night when I came home at 9:30...it was still 29C or  84/85F yet.  It's crazy.  When it's that hot...I have gone out.  But I don't push myself...but I get the steps in.
> 
> That has even made the news here!
> 
> I'm with you!!!!  People are already saying how they want fall to come.  I'm like NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO      Our fall/autumns are soooo short.  It would be different if it lasted longer...but we only get VERY short amount of really fall weather...then the dreaded cold/snow/cr@p comes to stay for the next 6-8 months.  GROSS.
> 
> Well...I should get shuffling these papers.  They don't shuffle themselves lol.  Have a great day hommies!!!!!


Trying out new recipes is always yummy!!

Great bday ideas for the DH.....I vote Daytona, lol!



schumigirl said:


> Lori......Tom has asked for a charcuterie board for dinner on Saturday night.....so that`s what we`re having. Will make some bread in the afternoon too to go with it, but will get an assortment of meat, large shrimp and some smoked salmon....looking forward to it already.
> 
> Girls evening sounds like a lot of fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin......new cookbooks are always fun! My latest is an Elizabeth David book, she doesn`t just give recipes she includes background and descriptives like no other cookbook I`ve ever read. Most are around the Mediterranean I have and honestly, it`s like reading poetry at times. Hope you enjoy that one you got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner was cooked inside tonight. No rain, but it is breezy and a threat of thunder in the air so we all feel a little headachy due to pressure. Pain killers taken and it has eased.
> 
> Enjoyed some salmon with roasted courgettes and tomatoes. Made up a sweet an spicy balsamic dip to go with it, beautiful. Have some strawberry daiquiri ice cream for later, everyone likes that.
> 
> No plans for this evening except to have a cosy evening with my husband.....


Salmon is always a good choice!!



Robo56 said:


> Good Thursday afternoon Sans family
> 
> View attachment 595004
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lynne for your well wishes. Legs are recovered.
> 
> I’am so glad your daughter is going to get to go on the private HHN Tour with you. Your tour host and hostess are lovely folks. You will have a great time.
> 
> I have always done the unmasking tour will decide soon if I’am going to do that this year or not. It’s nice they have a 3 house or 6 house tour. As they say go big or go home. If I do the tour I will do all 6 like I have in the past. It’s a all day commitment, but I truly like the artistry that goes into the houses and it’s much easier to see all the little nuances in the daylight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Schumi. I had a good weekend. Legs are back to normal. Hope you and your family are doing well and your feet are healing. Sounds like you and Tom have been have putting some miles in on your lovely beach walks.
> 
> I’am not going to be attending HHN as many nights this year as I have in the past. I decided to go earlier this year to see how it would be, but I think it’s going to be crazy busy the whole month of September and October and with uptick in Covid delta variant in Florida it’s not responsible to mingle with the masses as much in years past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janet I hope you are doing ok? I’am sorry to hear about your accident. Did I also read you had windows blown out on one side of your house with a Tornado. You are really having a run of things. Here’s to better days dear lady for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have lived through a few of those monsters and it’s devastating the amount of damage those things can do including the loss of life. Glad to hear you and your family were not affected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful surprise. Your hubby is a good man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew they would have a great time with all the helpful information you gave them. I’am so glad they had a good experience at the Palm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.......that’s a big Whoopie Pie.....never had a pastry lobster tail.They booth look yummy.
> 
> It is so nice that folks from the Sans helped out with travel tips for your trip to Boston. The Sans family are definitely special people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated birthday to Tink.
> 
> View attachment 595003
> 
> Sounds like you had a lovely day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see that. Van Gogh is one of my favorite artists. “The Starry Night” is one of my favorites.
> 
> I remember many years ago Don McLean did a song about him called “Vincent”
> 
> There is not a showing anywhere around me.
> 
> 
> Carole I looked online and it gave the American places it was showing and also the places in Europe. Looks like they will have one in London, York and Leicester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are having a good summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are able to get a booking for a getaway.
> 
> 
> Mac hope the dental work is coming along ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Carole. It is so sweet of you to remember his birthday. I’am taking him out for a nice steak dinner this evening. It’s his favorite meal. He has been receiving lots of Birthday calls and cards today.  We will have a small party with the family in a few days. He is a wonderful Husband, Dad and Papa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac......sunshine and lollipops for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Charade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you J’aime Paris.
> 
> 
> Thank you Lynne.
> 
> 
> Our weather finally cooled down a few days ago. We are having mid 80’s during the day and 60’s at night. We are going to warm back up to the 90’s though starting Saturday. Have been thankful for a little reprieve from the heat.
> 
> I have gotten some needed things done in the sunken garden.
> 
> I bought an Apple Watch to see if I liked it or not. I used it on the most recent trip with grandson to track miles walked. Last week when I was watching my great nephew who is 20 months old I changed the face display to Mickey. Granddaughter showed me how to do that on my phone. He loved it. Then he tapped my watch to look at Mickey again then tapped it again and Mickey said the time........LOL...I did not know it did that. He laughed at the Mickey voice. Now he taps my watch to see Mickey and taps it again to hear Mickey say the time. He taught me something.
> 
> I did a nice walk today. We have a lot of hills around here so walking can be a little challenging. The house here in Indiana is only about a mile from the Ohio River. It’s a quaint little town. I will add some pics in from my phone of my walk today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 595031
> 
> View attachment 595034
> 
> View attachment 595035
> 
> View attachment 595033
> 
> View attachment 595032
> 
> To all the Sans family have a wonderful Thursday.
> 
> View attachment 595006
> 
> View attachment 595007


I have the Minnie face on my apple watch....I tap on her randomly just to hear her say the time....love it!

Nice photos, and glad you had an enjoyable walk!

I need to look up that Don McLean song.  Never heard of it.




keishashadow said:


> nIce, lots of gathering there but, going to guess you have the well-stocked larder!  Heck, i can’t even pronounce it, let alone put a pretty one together.
> 
> great to hear!
> 
> insurance won’t call a micro-burst a tornado upon pain of death.  Triggers extra coverage lol. Our big one was 15 years ago.  Tore off a good portion of porch roof too
> 
> nice!  Happy happy to your DH.  beautiful scenery btw!
> 
> aw, that’s cute


Ugh!  Why do insurance companies seem to always be difficult to deal with??  We pay our premiums, so we deserve the help from them when needed!!  



Charade67 said:


> This has been an interesting evening. Around 5:30 I heard a strange noise. I thought it sounded like a large spring. I looked around the house, but couldn’t find anything out of place. A couple hours later we tried to leave the house, but the garage door wouldn’t open. Looks like a busted spring. Tomorrow morning I will be calling a garage door repair shop. Thankfully it’s only a one car garage, so only my car is trapped right now.
> 
> Robo - that looks like a gorgeous place to take a walk.
> 
> Dh has found pre-season NFL on TV. Yay. (Said with sarcasm.)


We've had a spring break before too.  All the little fun things of home ownership...



keishashadow said:


> let me help you...
> 
> Go Steelers!  It’s the HOF game


Keisha, I may be shopping for a new team to root for.   Aaron Rodgers has been acting like a spoilt child, and I'm not a fan of his currently....




Lynne G said:


> Yay, pictures from Robo. Hope your DH had a nice birthday, and can’t go wrong with a steak dinner.
> 
> Ack Charade. Hope your door gets fixed tomorrow. Strange the spring fell off your opener. Hehe, car hostage.
> 
> And so with a little one starving and just her and I for dinner, soup was our dinner. Chicken noodle. Yes, and had to buy a baguette to go with it. DH came home and asked what for dinner. Was not amused with only soup. So made him a burger. Older one works late again, and said would visit a friend after, so whenever he gets home, I’ll be sound asleep, and assume he ate whatever and goes to bed himself when he gets home. He’s happy he does not have work tomorrow.
> 
> Hehe, Keisha! GoBirds! Good thing no one in my home watches all the football games, though I think older one would watch a fair amount if he was not working the nights he usually does.
> 
> Woot!  Warning, going to bed tonight will cause you wake up tomorrow with a wahoo it’s Friday first thought.  Yay!
> 
> So ready for this week day routine to be over.  And yay, weather lady tonight said nice warm and humid weekend.  Trying to talk little one to wake up early, as big zoo’s member early hour is Saturday.  We shall see.


Can't beat chicken noodle soup!  Classic easy meal!



schumigirl said:


> It`s the easiest meal in the world to prepare....apart from making the bread and making some chutney, it`s putting things on a plate and sharing. We aren`t doing any cheese this time, as we really aren`t cheese eaters unless it`s an after dinner plate, but plenty of meats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you can get someone out today and get it sorted quickly. Strange one to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to Google HOF
> 
> Now I know. Hope it was a good one.......
> 
> 
> 
> Been raining throughout the night, but oh so mild without even a breath outside this morning. Although rain has now started bouncing down.
> 
> Think we`ll get out a walk in an hour or so as the sky looks fairly bright but humidity for us is quite high and palpable. Radar shows it`ll be gone in half an hour or so. Doubt I`ll need sunscreen this morning. We mentioned last night, this is the most we`ve needed sunscreen in the UK during the summer for years. I even have a tan line where my watch is, quite proud of that as I don`t really tan much anymore.
> 
> Making Jerk Chicken for tonight, made up the spices last night, coated the chicken and left it to marinade till tonight, used my own Scotch Bonnet chillies so hoping it packs a bit of heat.
> 
> Bacon for lunch, will make club sandwiches as we have some turkey breast too, so with a quick breakfast of toast with some preserves, food is sorted for the day.
> 
> Planning some laundry and little housework later, and need to pop into village butcher for more bacon....can`t be out of bacon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday and weekend ​


A house should never be without bacon!  You're a sensible lady, Carole!!

Chicken sounds nice, but I'd have to forgo the jerk seasonings...




Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, a Friday is here!  Yay!
> 
> Ah, a restless sleeper DH makes me happy to turn off the alarm not much after it went off.  I can see me yawning today.  But with our sunny day, and with that clear sky overnight, still in low 60’s this morning. And woot, as more like an August day, 90 the high, and more humid today.
> 
> But routine week day, as up still before the ever later sunrise. Thankful a little shorter day for me, so that’s a good thing. And of course tea. Ah, some days it is just so perfect.
> 
> Hehe, Schumi always has me here with bacon mention. Enjoy that nicer day you are having, with weather hoping to be less humid for your walk this morning. Hehe, I’m sure your forecast will certainly have that chance of wine.
> 
> Fabulous Friday homies.
> 
> And yay, rocking sunglasses and suntan lotion for my lunchtime walk.


Enjoy that sunshine and walk!!!   Our forecast has 88% chance of storms this afternoon....



Charade67 said:


> My car has been freed! Yay!!! Unfortunately he can’t replace the spring until Monday. I’m just happy to have my car out.
> There was a sticker on the inside of the garage door with the name and numbers of another garage door company. We tried calling them first, but both numbers were out of service. I googled the company and found several bad ratings from people who put down deposits on door purchases but never received the product or heard back from the owner. I mentioned that to the guy who came out today. He told me that the other company was out of business and the owner actually did some jail time for ripping off customers.
> 
> Later today we are going to look at more granite. I think I will also help B get her stuff organized for moving back to the dorm. Summer has gone by so fast. I can believe she moves back to the dorm in 2 weeks.


Good to have the car free!

Hope you find the right granite,  it's hard when so many choices are available.

Yes, the "kiddos" are all moving back to school and starting up soon!



Lynne G said:


> Yay, Charade, for freeing your car.  Odd that spring broke that way, but glad guy did come out, even if can’t be fixed until Monday.  Yeah, I cannot believe we are already in August, and yep, little one starts the 23rd.  Time surely flies.
> 
> Oh and ticker is now a one digit one! Woot!
> 
> Ah the glorious sunny day.  Love to see that sunshine pouring into my windows.


SINGLE DIGITS!!!!   Always something to celebrate!  







The ladies night was a great success last night!!  There were 8 of us total...a nice amount for easy visiting.  And we all fit easily around our basement bar area.  The last 2 didn't leave until 12:30am!  The time went so quickly, I didn't even realize the late hour.

The charcuterie board was delish, and we did a decent job of clearing it, lol!
I plated the meats separate.  One of my friends is a vegetarian....silly girl, but I still like her, lol!!!

Srry
 Sorry the photo is weird.  The bar top is quite high, so it wasn't an easy angle to see it all.


I'll do all the dishes soon, and put everything back into place.   And then, a lazy day I think....
Have a super Friday!!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yum, that looks like a great spread, Paris.  Yeah, they say oh the day after.  LoL.  But glad to hear all had a good time.  

Ack, a what for lunch.  Think both older one and I are done with wanting a grilled cheese today.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Yay!!!!!  It's Friday!!!!!

OMG....Friday couldn't come fast enough.  It's a home weekend with no travelling anywhere.  The weather isn't looking very promising...but I could use a home weekend to be truthful.  Will probably try to make a couple of freezer meals, and get some baking done since it's going to be a cool rainy weekend.  Might try to find in a little project time as well.  I feel the need to let my creative juices flow again!  

It seems I'm finally getting my sense of smell back again after having covid.  I would get wiffs of some scents for a second or two.  It seems to happen more often now...but some of the scents smell horrible and NOT what they smell like.  From researching...it seems that I'm trending like others....many things smell like foul/rotting onions.  Hopefully this doesn't last too long...and the smell receptors in my nose start to regenerate a little faster now.  It's not a nice scent to sniff   But at least I know it's coming back.  



Charade67 said:


> Dh has found pre-season NFL on TV. Yay. (Said with sarcasm.)


I feel your pain.  I am NOT a sports fan.  That's when I disappear and work on projects.  It keeps both of us happy.  Son-in-law is a HUGE sports person, and even dh gets tired of seeing/watching them when we visit dd.  I would rather watch paint dry at times.  


Lynne G said:


> So ready for this week day routine to be over. And yay, weather lady tonight said nice warm and humid weekend. Trying to talk little one to wake up early, as big zoo’s member early hour is Saturday. We shall see.


Enjoy your zoo time!!!!!  I can't wait to visit the granddaughter again...we are planning on visiting the local zoo they have there.  It's not nearly as good as the zoo in the city they previously lived in.   Zoo time is always fun.  


schumigirl said:


> Planning some laundry and little housework later, and need to pop into village butcher for more bacon....can`t be out of bacon!


You always need to have bacon!!!  I always have at least one the freezer ready to do a quick defrost to whip up at a moments notice.  


Lynne G said:


> Oh and ticker is now a one digit one! Woot!


  Yay!!!!  How exciting!!!!  


J'aime Paris said:


> The ladies night was a great success last night!! There were 8 of us total...a nice amount for easy visiting. And we all fit easily around our basement bar area. The last 2 didn't leave until 12:30am! The time went so quickly, I didn't even realize the late hour.


That looks like it was an amazing spread!!!  Sometimes those ladies nights are exactly what our souls need.  I'm glad you had such a great evening!!!!

Well...I should start shuffling papers and completing spreadsheets.  Just glad to have a job where I can sit on my butt, putter on a computer for some little breaks during the day...and still get a paycheck.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

LG.....yep, bacon and tea, can`t go far wrong there.


Charade......glad the car is free and yes, you dodged a bullet with the firm who were dodgy! You`ll get something eventually.


Lori.......looks lovely!! I adore that kind of shared plates with friends and you`ve made me want to add cheese to tomorrow nights offering! Nights like those with friends are priceless......

Even we aren`t eating the Jerk Chicken tonight....... I think I went overboard with the Scotch Bonnets.......wow!! Opened the doors in the kitchen as the chillies were so overpowering when they were cooking.....once cooked Tom tried one piece and almost spat it out......the heat blew the top of his head off.......so, he`s going to head off to the chippie for fish and chips. We didn`t fancy anything else in the house......

Chicken went in the trash!

Will take a picture of ours tomorrow night, not sure the smoked salmon will last till then.....can`t resist 





Pumpkin.....not sure where your quote went..........glad your sense of smell is coming back. I found it horrible and hard to explain to folks what it`s like when I had that for about 10 days right at the beginning of this whole mess. 

Yes, not really a sport fan either unless it involves cars......well, some cars. 

Have a lovely weekend, yes, poor weather is a lovely reason to do some nice things like baking and cooking in the home......and relaxing too.......





Did get out our walk today before the heavens opened. Managed a fair 6 miles and glad we went this morning as this afternoon we did have some thunder and lightning and some heavy downpours all afternoon. Glad we have nowhere to go as more rain is forecast tonight and over the weekend.

Tonight is some prosecco and little nibbles with hopefully a good movie through in the back tv room.....ideal Friday. Wish I liked popcorn....one of my friends just won a years supply of the stuff so she is sharing it out......not for me.

Friday fish and chips was gorgeous, don`t do it very often but popular choice.


----------



## Charade67

Granite shopping went well today. We found several styles that we liked and narrowed it down to 3. 

The first place we wen to was rather pricey, would only sell a minimum of 35 square feet, had no samples, and would not let us take pictures. 
Lowe's was much cheaper, didn't have samples, but allowed us to take pictures. 
The place today had samples of 2 of the 3 slabs we liked, allowed us to take as many pictures as we wanted, and was only slightly higher than Lowes. 
We will be going with the third option. And we feel better supporting a local business rather than a big box store. 



Lynne G said:


> Oh and ticker is now a one digit one! Woot!


 I am a little jealous. I am lust under 2 months away form my trip. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Hope you find the right granite, it's hard when so many choices are available.


We've looked a so many slabs in the past week, but I am ready to make a decision. 



J'aime Paris said:


> The charcuterie board was delish, and we did a decent job of clearing it, lol!
> I plated the meats separate. One of my friends is a vegetarian....silly girl, but I still like her, lol!!!


 Looks yummy. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> It seems I'm finally getting my sense of smell back again after having covid. I would get wiffs of some scents for a second or two. It seems to happen more often now...but some of the scents smell horrible and NOT what they smell like. From researching...it seems that I'm trending like others....many things smell like foul/rotting onions. Hopefully this doesn't last too long...and the smell receptors in my nose start to regenerate a little faster now. It's not a nice scent to sniff  But at least I know it's coming back.


I have had a similar problem with my sense of smell that started long before Covid. Certain things smell horrible to me. The worst one is coffee. I've seen numerous medical professionals and none can figure it out. 

I would love to take a nap right now, but I need to go empty on of our pantry cabinets. When the painters moved it we noticed that the back was coming off. DH is going to take it for repair today.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, a family member was looking for two slabs and I helped looked.  We went to so many places, Charade.  Did find the slabs, as when finally settled on them, was told they were sold.  Family member was so upset, but was to be, as place called and said buyer never showed up to get them.  They look great in that kitchen.  So hoping yours looks great too. Hope your pantry cabinet back gets fixed. 

Was gorgeous walking at lunchtime today. Not too hot so bright and warm. Ended up with a little one go to. Older one wanted mac and cheese. And so, grabbed whatever cheese I found in the refrigerator, we had mac and cheese, with bacon and red pepper pieces. So not sure what for dinner. Most likely will be what little one is hungry for. She just walked in the door and asked what’s for dinner. Hmmm.

Hope all have enjoyed this Friday so far.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Yay!!!!!  It's Friday!!!!!
> 
> OMG....Friday couldn't come fast enough.  It's a home weekend with no travelling anywhere.  The weather isn't looking very promising...but I could use a home weekend to be truthful.  Will probably try to make a couple of freezer meals, and get some baking done since it's going to be a cool rainy weekend.  Might try to find in a little project time as well.  I feel the need to let my creative juices flow again!
> 
> It seems I'm finally getting my sense of smell back again after having covid.  I would get wiffs of some scents for a second or two.  It seems to happen more often now...but some of the scents smell horrible and NOT what they smell like.  From researching...it seems that I'm trending like others....many things smell like foul/rotting onions.  Hopefully this doesn't last too long...and the smell receptors in my nose start to regenerate a little faster now.  It's not a nice scent to sniff   But at least I know it's coming back.
> 
> 
> I feel your pain.  I am NOT a sports fan.  That's when I disappear and work on projects.  It keeps both of us happy.  Son-in-law is a HUGE sports person, and even dh gets tired of seeing/watching them when we visit dd.  I would rather watch paint dry at times.
> 
> Enjoy your zoo time!!!!!  I can't wait to visit the granddaughter again...we are planning on visiting the local zoo they have there.  It's not nearly as good as the zoo in the city they previously lived in.   Zoo time is always fun.
> 
> You always need to have bacon!!!  I always have at least one the freezer ready to do a quick defrost to whip up at a moments notice.
> 
> Yay!!!!  How exciting!!!!
> 
> That looks like it was an amazing spread!!!  Sometimes those ladies nights are exactly what our souls need.  I'm glad you had such a great evening!!!!
> 
> Well...I should start shuffling papers and completing spreadsheets.  Just glad to have a job where I can sit on my butt, putter on a computer for some little breaks during the day...and still get a paycheck.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!


Sounds like a busy weekend for you Pumpkin....you'll gets lots accomplished!

And yes...connecting for a few hours did wonders for us all!!



schumigirl said:


> LG.....yep, bacon and tea, can`t go far wrong there.
> 
> 
> Charade......glad the car is free and yes, you dodged a bullet with the firm who were dodgy! You`ll get something eventually.
> 
> 
> Lori.......looks lovely!! I adore that kind of shared plates with friends and you`ve made me want to add cheese to tomorrow nights offering! Nights like those with friends are priceless......
> 
> Even we aren`t eating the Jerk Chicken tonight....... I think I went overboard with the Scotch Bonnets.......wow!! Opened the doors in the kitchen as the chillies were so overpowering when they were cooking.....once cooked Tom tried one piece and almost spat it out......the heat blew the top of his head off.......so, he`s going to head off to the chippie for fish and chips. We didn`t fancy anything else in the house......
> 
> Chicken went in the trash!
> 
> Will take a picture of ours tomorrow night, not sure the smoked salmon will last till then.....can`t resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin.....not sure where your quote went..........glad your sense of smell is coming back. I found it horrible and hard to explain to folks what it`s like when I had that for about 10 days right at the beginning of this whole mess.
> 
> Yes, not really a sport fan either unless it involves cars......well, some cars.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend, yes, poor weather is a lovely reason to do some nice things like baking and cooking in the home......and relaxing too.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did get out our walk today before the heavens opened. Managed a fair 6 miles and glad we went this morning as this afternoon we did have some thunder and lightning and some heavy downpours all afternoon. Glad we have nowhere to go as more rain is forecast tonight and over the weekend.
> 
> Tonight is some prosecco and little nibbles with hopefully a good movie through in the back tv room.....ideal Friday. Wish I liked popcorn....one of my friends just won a years supply of the stuff so she is sharing it out......not for me.
> 
> Friday fish and chips was gorgeous, don`t do it very often but popular choice.


Well, Wisconsin and cheese go together like peanut butter and jelly!  Cheese basically makes a showing into every party app around here.  Glad you got inspired!

Sorry to hear the jerk chicken did not work out.  These things happen from time to time.
But hey, fish and chips sounds pretty delish too!!!



Charade67 said:


> Granite shopping went well today. We found several styles that we liked and narrowed it down to 3.
> 
> The first place we wen to was rather pricey, would only sell a minimum of 35 square feet, had no samples, and would not let us take pictures.
> Lowe's was much cheaper, didn't have samples, but allowed us to take pictures.
> The place today had samples of 2 of the 3 slabs we liked, allowed us to take as many pictures as we wanted, and was only slightly higher than Lowes.
> We will be going with the third option. And we feel better supporting a local business rather than a big box store.
> 
> I am a little jealous. I am lust under 2 months away form my trip.
> 
> We've looked a so many slabs in the past week, but I am ready to make a decision.
> 
> Looks yummy.
> 
> 
> I have had a similar problem with my sense of smell that started long before Covid. Certain things smell horrible to me. The worst one is coffee. I've seen numerous medical professionals and none can figure it out.
> 
> I would love to take a nap right now, but I need to go empty on of our pantry cabinets. When the painters moved it we noticed that the back was coming off. DH is going to take it for repair today.


Glad you got the granite sorted out!  You''ll have a brand new house soon with all the improvements!




Lynne G said:


> Yeah, a family member was looking for two slabs and I helped looked.  We went to so many places, Charade.  Did find the slabs, as when finally settled on them, was told they were sold.  Family member was so upset, but was to be, as place called and said buyer never showed up to get them.  They look great in that kitchen.  So hoping yours looks great too. Hope your pantry cabinet back gets fixed.
> 
> Was gorgeous walking at lunchtime today. Not too hot so bright and warm. Ended up with a little one go to. Older one wanted mac and cheese. And so, grabbed whatever cheese I found in the refrigerator, we had mac and cheese, with bacon and red pepper pieces. So not sure what for dinner. Most likely will be what little one is hungry for. She just walked in the door and asked what’s for dinner. Hmmm.
> 
> Hope all have enjoyed this Friday so far.


I'm solo for dinner, since DD headed to MKE for the weekend.  And DH won't be home until later tomorrow evening.
Not sure what I'll have....probably just munch around the fridge.





It's 4:58pm.....so time to mix up a little Friday night relaxation!  Haven't had a Gin and Tonic in ages!



Cheers to whatever your Friday evening may bring!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh you inspired me Paris.  Will put the limoncello in the freezer and enjoy some of it tonight.

Ended up with burgers, cheese and bacon ones for all but little one. She put chicken nuggets in the air fryer. Decided to nuke potatoes. So baked taters with melted cheese and the last of the bacon pieces. Steamed the rest of the broccoli, and all are full now. Yep, not from there or living near Wisconsin, but we almost always have cheese in our refrigerator.

Ah Friday night.  Let the fun screen viewing and online game playing begin. And maybe can be a bit of a night owl.  Seems I did take a short nap after turning off the screen.  Oops, but I certainly needed it.  Anyway, that’s my take on napping. LoL

Lastly, sometimes Pumpkin, it’s nice to just relax at home on the weekend.  Will post some pictures if we do get to the zoo.  It is fun for families, so hope you get to your local zoo when grandkid visits. I joined the big zoo when older one was a baby, and have been a member all this time.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Sounds like a busy weekend for you Pumpkin....you'll gets lots accomplished!
> 
> And yes...connecting for a few hours did wonders for us all!!
> 
> 
> Well, Wisconsin and cheese go together like peanut butter and jelly!  Cheese basically makes a showing into every party app around here.  Glad you got inspired!
> 
> Sorry to hear the jerk chicken did not work out.  These things happen from time to time.
> But hey, fish and chips sounds pretty delish too!!!
> 
> 
> Glad you got the granite sorted out!  You''ll have a brand new house soon with all the improvements!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm solo for dinner, since DD headed to MKE for the weekend.  And DH won't be home until later tomorrow evening.
> Not sure what I'll have....probably just munch around the fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 4:58pm.....so time to mix up a little Friday night relaxation!  Haven't had a Gin and Tonic in ages!
> 
> View attachment 595260
> 
> Cheers to whatever your Friday evening may bring!!



I love the odd night you just nibble away with snack items.......hope you had something nice. I said to Tom when I chucking the chicken in the trash, Lori would approve....jeez it was hotter than hades!

Cheese isn`t something we eat a lot of in this house daily. It tends to be Brie for me and I do like a stilton with cranberries in, but regular cheese is not used much here unless we make mac n cheese. I do love the way Wisconsin embraces cheese though.....lol......

I`m also enjoying a tonic water now and again at night for stopping leg cramps, the quinine makes a big difference. Although blue cheese stuffed olives is something that sounds so wrong.......  

You`ll be glad to see your DH back again tonight.......




Mixed Saturday morning here. Sunny but clouds are swarming in. No walking this morning, letting the bad foot recover a little. 

So, housework morning ahead......joy. 

Keeping bacon for lunch today......BLT`s I think and then charcuterie for dinner, plan to do some baking this afternoon and some bread will be in there too. 

Thinking a poached egg for breakfast. 



























Have a wonderful Saturday  ​


----------



## keishashadow

hey all, should be landing in Myrtle Beach right now.  Sitting on the couch.  Allegiant cancelled our flights shortly before Midnight on Thursday.   In their defense, at least were honest at reasons why vs spirit‘S fumbling all this week.  Can’t complain about the easy refund, vouchers triple the price of the flight & promise of some other bonus compensation choice shortly.

couldn’t book replacement airfare on any line.  Decided we will drive, had to delay trip to Monday.  Original resort fully booked, couldn’t accommodate the change.  They, too, were kind in refunding our large deposit even tho well past the cancellation period.  

We are driving, the mr worried we might get there then, not be able to fly home.  it’s been at least 10 years since we made that loooong drive.  
not to jinx myself again LOL, here is where we ‘should’ be on Monday, in the blue awning building.   


I wound up cancelling our non refundable Spirit flights for the fall trip & booked SWA even tho I had to lop a day off the trip.  They had changed the flight times 6 times in three days this week.  Absolutely, not like me to take that sort of hit but, what’s left of my sanity is worth it.  


schumigirl said:


> Now I know. Hope it was a good one.


preseason games in general are for coaching purposes & the diehard fans. Always nice to see the greats in that sports field honored once they are enshrined in the HoF in Canton.  


J'aime Paris said:


> Keisha, I may be shopping for a new team to root for. Aaron Rodgers has been acting like a spoilt child, and I'm not a fan of his currently....


Another possible HoF player down the road but, he’s been rather full of himself/gone Hollywood.  Asking to be traded never endears yourself to the hometown fan Base.  We’ve had our share of that ilk in Pittsburgh lately


J'aime Paris said:


> The charcuterie board was delish, and we did a decent job of clearing it, lol!
> I plated the meats separate. One of my friends is a vegetarian....silly girl, but I still like her, lol!!!


amazing


Pumpkin1172 said:


> It seems I'm finally getting my sense of smell back again after having covid. I would get wiffs of some scents for a second or two. It seems to happen more often now...but some of the scents smell horrible and NOT what they smell like. From researching...it seems that I'm trending like others....many things smell like foul/rotting onions


oh my, haven’t heard much about this Phenom.  Hope your sense of smell soon normalizes.


schumigirl said:


> I think I went overboard with the Scotch Bonnets.......wow!! Opened the doors in the kitchen as the chillies were so overpowering when they were cooking.....once cooked Tom tried one piece and almost spat it out......the heat blew the top of his head off.......


you two do hot, when you say something is fire-y…yikes.  I look at the heat scale of peppers & wings  & tend to go mild & add my own sprinkling of hot sauce.  


Charade67 said:


> We will be going with the third option. And we feel better supporting a local business rather than a big box store.


the right thing to do when possible


J'aime Paris said:


> Haven't had a Gin and Tonic in ages!


Good choice!  I’m always wary of accepting one if I don’t see the liquor bottle.  so many with a distinctly off putting artificial citrus & pine taste, impossible to mask with tonic

lynne - have been tempted to try to make my own lemoncello, seems easy enough. Anyone here try it?


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> hey all, should be landing in Myrtle Beach right now.  Sitting on the couch.  Allegiant cancelled our flights shortly before Midnight on Thursday.   In their defense, at least were honest at reasons why vs spirit‘S fumbling all this week.  Can’t complain about the easy refund, vouchers triple the price of the flight & promise of some other bonus compensation choice shortly.
> 
> couldn’t book replacement airfare on any line.  Decided we will drive, had to delay trip to Monday.  Original resort fully booked, couldn’t accommodate the change.  They, too, were kind in refunding our large deposit even tho well past the cancellation period.
> 
> We are driving, the mr worried we might get there then, not be able to fly home.  it’s been at least 10 years since we made that loooong drive.
> not to jinx myself again LOL, here is where we ‘should’ be on Monday, in the blue awning building.
> View attachment 595356
> 
> I wound up cancelling our non refundable Spirit flights for the fall trip & booked SWA even tho I had to lop a day off the trip.  They had changed the flight times 6 times in three days this week.  Absolutely, not like me to take that sort of hit but, what’s left of my sanity is worth it.
> 
> preseason games in general are for coaching purposes & the diehard fans. Always nice to see the greats in that sports field honored once they are enshrined in the HoF in Canton.
> 
> Another possible HoF player down the road but, he’s been rather full of himself/gone Hollywood.  Asking to be traded never endears yourself to the hometown fan Base.  We’ve had our share of that ilk in Pittsburgh lately
> 
> amazing
> 
> oh my, haven’t heard much about this Phenom.  Hope your sense of smell soon normalizes.
> 
> you two do hot, when you say something is fire-y…yikes.  I look at the heat scale of peppers & wings  & tend to go mild & add my own sprinkling of hot sauce.
> 
> the right thing to do when possible
> 
> Good choice!  I’m always wary of accepting one if I don’t see the liquor bottle.  so many with a distinctly off putting artificial citrus & pine taste, impossible to mask with tonic
> 
> lynne - have been tempted to try to make my own lemoncello, seems easy enough. Anyone here try it?



Oh that sucks Janet! To be honest, I thought you left tomorrow....I need to pay more attention!!! But, airlines and resort sounds reasonable for you at least. Been reading how Spirit have been horrendous for people recently. Yes, less hassle is good for ones sanity.

Hope the drive goes well, how long will it take you? It`ll be worth it once you get there. Has the family arrived home or are they still there?

I made limocello......once....that was enough. It is easy to make, and I do love lemons and anything lemon flavoured...but that doesn`t work for me. To make it palatable one had to add so much sugar.....not worth it. 



Not even 3pm and I`ve had a glass of red wine.......oops. Tom opened a bottle and I had to taste as he is driving later, taking Kyle for his second vaccine, but wanted my opinion on it......nice!! 

Will take Kyle over to the vaccine place, then he can enjoy a glass when we return, I`m going along for the ride. 

Did some baking, made a mature cheddar and jalapeno bread for tonight......and decided not to go for cheeses for tonights offering. I think we have enough already, and the deli didn`t have any Brie or cheeses we really like. So, meats and some smoked salmon with shrimp will do nicely. 

Hope your Saturday is going well.......


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. We are off to Roanoke to go bookcase shopping. The wood furniture store here didn’t have what we wanted, so we are going to try a different one.

Keisha - so sorry all your plans are being messed up. Hope you have a nice time once you get there.


----------



## Lynne G

Nope, Keisha, I make some other alcoholic mixes, but not that one.  To be fair, it takes me awhile to drink any bottle.  OMG with those flight cancellations and changes.  Long car rides tend to be not so fun.  At least you got refunds.  And still hope to say hello to ya next month.   I’m annoyed at all the travel woes, including my car rentals still almost twice as much as prior years.  

Hope you are successful in your field trip hunting for bookcases, Charade.  

Hey Ho, it’s the weekend. And yay, early entry to big box store instead of zoo. Was already so steamy out, had to put up the hair, May try the zoo tomorrow morning if little one humors me.

Oooh tea, coffee for little one. Came back as older one was getting ready for work. He’s happy as a short day for him.

Think little one is is moving along mode?  Nope.  Oh well, not much we need to do, other than a return I want to do.  Pantry has now been stocked once again.  Picked up some steaks that looked so good.  Hope if the weather holds, saying best chance of rain at the shore area, so highly thinking of popping out then back inside and grill those steaks.  Why we put our grill not far from our back door. Most of the time, we have to go back in when it’s too cold.  But tad too hot for me to stand out there watching closed grill cooking the steaks.  May see if some local corn for sale.  Will stick them on the grill too.  

Super Sized Stupendously nice Saturday.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Ooh you inspired me Paris.  Will put the limoncello in the freezer and enjoy some of it tonight.
> 
> Ended up with burgers, cheese and bacon ones for all but little one. She put chicken nuggets in the air fryer. Decided to nuke potatoes. So baked taters with melted cheese and the last of the bacon pieces. Steamed the rest of the broccoli, and all are full now. Yep, not from there or living near Wisconsin, but we almost always have cheese in our refrigerator.
> 
> Ah Friday night.  Let the fun screen viewing and online game playing begin. And maybe can be a bit of a night owl.  Seems I did take a short nap after turning off the screen.  Oops, but I certainly needed it.  Anyway, that’s my take on napping. LoL
> 
> Lastly, sometimes Pumpkin, it’s nice to just relax at home on the weekend.  Will post some pictures if we do get to the zoo.  It is fun for families, so hope you get to your local zoo when grandkid visits. I joined the big zoo when older one was a baby, and have been a member all this time.


I've never tried Limoncello.  May need to next time at an Italian restaurant.



schumigirl said:


> I love the odd night you just nibble away with snack items.......hope you had something nice. I said to Tom when I chucking the chicken in the trash, Lori would approve....jeez it was hotter than hades!
> 
> Cheese isn`t something we eat a lot of in this house daily. It tends to be Brie for me and I do like a stilton with cranberries in, but regular cheese is not used much here unless we make mac n cheese. I do love the way Wisconsin embraces cheese though.....lol......
> 
> I`m also enjoying a tonic water now and again at night for stopping leg cramps, the quinine makes a big difference. Although blue cheese stuffed olives is something that sounds so wrong.......
> 
> You`ll be glad to see your DH back again tonight.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixed Saturday morning here. Sunny but clouds are swarming in. No walking this morning, letting the bad foot recover a little.
> 
> So, housework morning ahead......joy.
> 
> Keeping bacon for lunch today......BLT`s I think and then charcuterie for dinner, plan to do some baking this afternoon and some bread will be in there too.
> 
> Thinking a poached egg for breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday  ​


Yes, looking forward to having DH home!!

A soggy morning here....



schumigirl said:


> Oh that sucks Janet! To be honest, I thought you left tomorrow....I need to pay more attention!!! But, airlines and resort sounds reasonable for you at least. Been reading how Spirit have been horrendous for people recently. Yes, less hassle is good for ones sanity.
> 
> Hope the drive goes well, how long will it take you? It`ll be worth it once you get there. Has the family arrived home or are they still there?
> 
> I made limocello......once....that was enough. It is easy to make, and I do love lemons and anything lemon flavoured...but that doesn`t work for me. To make it palatable one had to add so much sugar.....not worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even 3pm and I`ve had a glass of red wine.......oops. Tom opened a bottle and I had to taste as he is driving later, taking Kyle for his second vaccine, but wanted my opinion on it......nice!!
> 
> Will take Kyle over to the vaccine place, then he can enjoy a glass when we return, I`m going along for the ride.
> 
> Did some baking, made a mature cheddar and jalapeno bread for tonight......and decided not to go for cheeses for tonights offering. I think we have enough already, and the deli didn`t have any Brie or cheeses we really like. So, meats and some smoked salmon with shrimp will do nicely.
> 
> Hope your Saturday is going well.......


Nice sounding bread!  I think I can handle the Jalapenos when cooked...

Wine at 3pm sounds A-ok to me, lol!



Charade67 said:


> Good morning. We are off to Roanoke to go bookcase shopping. The wood furniture store here didn’t have what we wanted, so we are going to try a different one.
> 
> Keisha - so sorry all your plans are being messed up. Hope you have a nice time once you get there.


Good luck on your shopping trip!



Lynne G said:


> Nope, Keisha, I make some other alcoholic mixes, but not that one.  To be fair, it takes me awhile to drink any bottle.  OMG with those flight cancellations and changes.  Long car rides tend to be not so fun.  At least you got refunds.  And still hope to say hello to ya next month.   I’m annoyed at all the travel woes, including my car rentals still almost twice as much as prior years.
> 
> Hope you are successful in your field trip hunting for bookcases, Charade.
> 
> Hey Ho, it’s the weekend. And yay, early entry to big box store instead of zoo. Was already so steamy out, had to put up the hair, May try the zoo tomorrow morning if little one humors me.
> 
> Oooh tea, coffee for little one. Came back as older one was getting ready for work. He’s happy as a short day for him.
> 
> Think little one is is moving along mode?  Nope.  Oh well, not much we need to do, other than a return I want to do.  Pantry has now been stocked once again.  Picked up some steaks that looked so good.  Hope if the weather holds, saying best chance of rain at the shore area, so highly thinking of popping out then back inside and grill those steaks.  Why we put our grill not far from our back door. Most of the time, we have to go back in when it’s too cold.  But tad too hot for me to stand out there watching closed grill cooking the steaks.  May see if some local corn for sale.  Will stick them on the grill too.
> 
> Super Sized Stupendously nice Saturday.


Hope you make it to the zoo tomorrow!


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> hey all, should be landing in Myrtle Beach right now.  Sitting on the couch.  Allegiant cancelled our flights shortly before Midnight on Thursday.   In their defense, at least were honest at reasons why vs spirit‘S fumbling all this week.  Can’t complain about the easy refund, vouchers triple the price of the flight & promise of some other bonus compensation choice shortly.
> 
> couldn’t book replacement airfare on any line.  Decided we will drive, had to delay trip to Monday.  Original resort fully booked, couldn’t accommodate the change.  They, too, were kind in refunding our large deposit even tho well past the cancellation period.
> 
> We are driving, the mr worried we might get there then, not be able to fly home.  it’s been at least 10 years since we made that loooong drive.
> not to jinx myself again LOL, here is where we ‘should’ be on Monday, in the blue awning building.
> View attachment 595356
> 
> I wound up cancelling our non refundable Spirit flights for the fall trip & booked SWA even tho I had to lop a day off the trip.  They had changed the flight times 6 times in three days this week.  Absolutely, not like me to take that sort of hit but, what’s left of my sanity is worth it.
> 
> preseason games in general are for coaching purposes & the diehard fans. Always nice to see the greats in that sports field honored once they are enshrined in the HoF in Canton.
> 
> Another possible HoF player down the road but, he’s been rather full of himself/gone Hollywood.  Asking to be traded never endears yourself to the hometown fan Base.  We’ve had our share of that ilk in Pittsburgh lately
> 
> amazing
> 
> oh my, haven’t heard much about this Phenom.  Hope your sense of smell soon normalizes.
> 
> you two do hot, when you say something is fire-y…yikes.  I look at the heat scale of peppers & wings  & tend to go mild & add my own sprinkling of hot sauce.
> 
> the right thing to do when possible
> 
> Good choice!  I’m always wary of accepting one if I don’t see the liquor bottle.  so many with a distinctly off putting artificial citrus & pine taste, impossible to mask with tonic
> 
> lynne - have been tempted to try to make my own lemoncello, seems easy enough. Anyone here try it?


Oh no!
Those darn airlines!!  They are really making the headlines lately.....and none in a good way.

Glad you're able to make lemonade out of lemons and soldier on with your trip.  Also nice you were able to get vouchers and refunds.

Hope all goes smoothly for your drive down and you end up having a fabulous time!!








Just shredded some chicken for tonight's chicken tacos.  DH will be home later today from his fishing trip, and I think he'll be hungry.  He sent me a picture with a table full of fish that were caught.  We will have a fish fry for lunch tomorrow!!


Little dog threw up on my bed comforter in the wee hours, ugh!  I don't like washing it at home, since it's a king size and extremely dense.  The tag on the comforter actually says to wash in a front loading commercial machine.  I should have read a bit more closely before buying it.  I will head to the laundromat in a bit....not my ideal plan for the day, but it is what it is...


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> made a mature cheddar and jalapeno bread for tonight.


everything in my house is immature, including the cheese.

here’s to a quick pinch for Kyle!  Such a good son

depends if we brave I-95 or do the easier but longer way down I-79 & 70, then whatever roads i forget.  Waze don’t fail us now lol   Some new hiways since we last made that jaunt I’m told. Will review manually before we leave & toss a coin.

my kids make it in a little over 9 hours.  They’ve brought home souvenirs from the state police tho.  10 my best time, the mr is a professional  & minds his P’s & Q’s to not mess with the CDL he still has…it will probably be more like 11 actual driving hours as long as we miss rush hour traffic.


J'aime Paris said:


> Hope all goes smoothly for your drive down and you end up having a fabulous time!!


ugh to pooch barfing. Reminds me to look for my duvet took it off in spring & lord knows where I stuffed it.  It’s old & should be replaced anyway.

thanks, I won’t drive the mr’s truck even at home, will leave the driving to him and just chill. 

You had mentioned buying your DD the new bronco.  My youngest DS hasn’t given up trying to find this/the last model year of convertible camaro To replace his other baby.   He’s prepared to wait another year. Not sure where he gets that level of patience, surely, not from me.

Any inside info if they will possibly extend the model years/production?  multiple dealers told him much of nothing coming out of the Chevy plants this year due to the lack of chips & production issues.

did hear some plants (ford?) have many shells of their makes just sitting at the plants waiting for the chip insertion for quick shipment once things settle down.  Not sure if that’s accurate or not.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I've never tried Limoncello.  May need to next time at an Italian restaurant.
> 
> 
> Yes, looking forward to having DH home!!
> 
> A soggy morning here....
> 
> 
> Nice sounding bread!  I think I can handle the Jalapenos when cooked...
> 
> Wine at 3pm sounds A-ok to me, lol!
> 
> 
> Good luck on your shopping trip!
> 
> 
> Hope you make it to the zoo tomorrow!



Limoncello is quite overrated. I first had it as an Amuse Bouche in Italy, kiwi lemon iced something or other......meh.....

Bread however was delicious.......and yes, not too spicy, although I put out some spicy sweet chilli balsamic vinegar, delicious.

Fish sounds fabulous, nothing better than fresh fish. And yes, mid afternoon glass of red was quite lovely!!

Hope you have a lovely weekend Lori........




keishashadow said:


> everything in my house is immature, including the cheese.
> 
> here’s to a quick pinch for Kyle!  Such a good son
> 
> depends if we brave I-95 or do the easier but longer way down I-79 & 70, then whatever roads i forget.  Waze don’t fail us now lol   Some new hiways since we last made that jaunt I’m told. Will review manually before we leave & toss a coin.
> 
> my kids make it in a little over 9 hours.  They’ve brought home souvenirs from the state police tho.  10 my best time, the mr is a professional  & minds his P’s & Q’s to not mess with the CDL he still has…it will probably be more like 11 actual driving hours as long as we miss rush hour traffic.
> 
> ugh to pooch barfing. Reminds me to look for my duvet took it off in spring & lord knows where I stuffed it.  It’s old & should be replaced anyway.
> 
> thanks, I won’t drive the mr’s truck even at home, will leave the driving to him and just chill.
> 
> You had mentioned buying your DD the new bronco.  My youngest DS hasn’t given up trying to find this/the last model year of convertible camaro To replace his other baby.   He’s prepared to wait another year. Not sure where he gets that level of patience, surely, not from me.
> 
> Any inside info if they will possibly extend the model years/production?  multiple dealers told him much of nothing coming out of the Chevy plants this year due to the lack of chips & production issues.
> 
> did hear some plants (ford?) have many shells of their makes just sitting at the plants waiting for the chip insertion for quick shipment once things settle down.  Not sure if that’s accurate or not.



Nothing wrong with immature......lol......

Boy did good. No side effects so far, slightly sore arm this time, but fine otherwise. yep, best kid anyone could ask for........

That`s quite a journey! It`ll be fine, always enjoy a long journey driving, and yes, your mister is the epitomy of class, I`m sure his driving is the same.




Kyle got his vaccination, then we stopped in at a friends house and had a look at her horses, Kyle hadn`t been for ages, so he got to see the new ones. I`m always a little nervous around horses, but with their horses I feel ok and they are very gentle.

Came home and Kyle was going out, so we prepared our meal.....candlelight so it was nice and romantic   yes, bleurgh......haha.......bread turned out so good, I was happy with that. Made it with a Red Leicester cheese instead of cheddar, worked well. Didn`t go for cheeses in the end, stuck to meat, smoked salmon and shrimp.......and red wine.
















Watched Suicide Squad for the first time, original from 2016, might watch the new one when it reaches home movies. Not usually my kind of movie.

Not a bad Saturday night.......


----------



## Charade67

Productive day today. DH found a bookcase he likes and we may have found a rolling kitchen island. I don't want to buy one until after our kitchen renovations are finished though. Had lunch in a restaurant we don't have at home, and then stopped at Staples, Target, Hobby Lobby, and Home depot. Dh and I have decided that we are furniture finishers and are attempting to stain the bookcase  we we bought today and one I bought several months ago. I think we have lost our minds. 



Lynne G said:


> Hey Ho, it’s the weekend. And yay, early entry to big box store instead of zoo. Was already so steamy out, had to put up the hair, May try the zoo tomorrow morning if little one humors me.


 Hope you get to the zoo tomorrow. I would like to go back tot he NC zoo sometime. Maybe after it cools down a bit. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Little dog threw up on my bed comforter in the wee hours, ugh! I don't like washing it at home, since it's a king size and extremely dense. The tag on the comforter actually says to wash in a front loading commercial machine. I should have read a bit more closely before buying it. I will head to the laundromat in a bit....not my ideal plan for the day, but it is what it is...


 Hope the dog is feeling okay. Sorry about the comforter. Going to a laundromat is never fun. 



keishashadow said:


> my kids make it in a little over 9 hours. They’ve brought home souvenirs from the state police tho. 10 my best time, the mr is a professional  & minds his P’s & Q’s to not mess with the CDL he still has…it will probably be more like 11 actual driving hours as long as we miss rush hour traffic.


I usually take much longer to drive somewhere then I should. I need stop every couple of hours. 



schumigirl said:


> Boy did good. No side effects so far, slightly sore arm this time, but fine otherwise.


 Good to hear. 



schumigirl said:


> Came home and Kyle was going out, so we prepared our meal.....candlelight so it was nice and romantic  yes, bleurgh......haha.......bread turned out so good, I was happy with that. Made it with a Red Leicester cheese instead of cheddar, worked well. Didn`t go for cheeses in the end, stuck to meat, smoked salmon and shrimp.......and red wine.


Such a pretty presentation. If I tried this it would look more like a giant Lunchable. 

Now waiting for the stain to dry so I can do a second coat.


----------



## Lynne G

Nice you found a bookshelf DH liked, Charade.  

Saying we have rain chances in the overnight then an even sticky feeling Sunday. Then heat wave starts Monday. Ah yes, this is August.

Quiet night, is fine with me.  But tired I’m getting so, the Northern lights as no stubbed toes here:


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Productive day today. DH found a bookcase he likes and we may have found a rolling kitchen island. I don't want to buy one until after our kitchen renovations are finished though. Had lunch in a restaurant we don't have at home, and then stopped at Staples, Target, Hobby Lobby, and Home depot. Dh and I have decided that we are furniture finishers and are attempting to stain the bookcase  we we bought today and one I bought several months ago. I think we have lost our minds.
> 
> Hope you get to the zoo tomorrow. I would like to go back tot he NC zoo sometime. Maybe after it cools down a bit.
> 
> Hope the dog is feeling okay. Sorry about the comforter. Going to a laundromat is never fun.
> 
> I usually take much longer to drive somewhere then I should. I need stop every couple of hours.
> 
> Good to hear.
> 
> 
> Such a pretty presentation. If I tried this it would look more like a giant Lunchable.
> 
> Now waiting for the stain to dry so I can do a second coat.



Thanks Charade.....we did enjoy eating it.

Hope the staining turns out well, and glad you`ve found a bookcase and Island, so much choice out there. 




Beautiful, warm and sunny Sunday morning here. Got up early and strapped up the foot and headed out for what seemed a quiet walk. Didn`t see the usual suspects we normally pass, maybe we were a little too early. But, it was lovely and we did a little over 7 miles, maybe a little slower than usual. 

Not much going on today, have a few things to be getting on with in the garden, we have an arborist coming tomorrow morning to trim back a huge Bay Leaf tree we have near the man shed, it is needing a good 6 feet off the top. 

Leg of lamb for dinner tonight, slow roasted and doing parmentier potatoes and some honey roasted carrots and parsnips. 

Quiet day otherwise, might even get some reading in this afternoon too. 


























Happy Sunday folks ​


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> everything in my house is immature, including the cheese.
> 
> here’s to a quick pinch for Kyle!  Such a good son
> 
> depends if we brave I-95 or do the easier but longer way down I-79 & 70, then whatever roads i forget.  Waze don’t fail us now lol   Some new hiways since we last made that jaunt I’m told. Will review manually before we leave & toss a coin.
> 
> my kids make it in a little over 9 hours.  They’ve brought home souvenirs from the state police tho.  10 my best time, the mr is a professional  & minds his P’s & Q’s to not mess with the CDL he still has…it will probably be more like 11 actual driving hours as long as we miss rush hour traffic.
> 
> ugh to pooch barfing. Reminds me to look for my duvet took it off in spring & lord knows where I stuffed it.  It’s old & should be replaced anyway.
> 
> thanks, I won’t drive the mr’s truck even at home, will leave the driving to him and just chill.
> 
> You had mentioned buying your DD the new bronco.  My youngest DS hasn’t given up trying to find this/the last model year of convertible camaro To replace his other baby.   He’s prepared to wait another year. Not sure where he gets that level of patience, surely, not from me.
> 
> Any inside info if they will possibly extend the model years/production?  multiple dealers told him much of nothing coming out of the Chevy plants this year due to the lack of chips & production issues.
> 
> did hear some plants (ford?) have many shells of their makes just sitting at the plants waiting for the chip insertion for quick shipment once things settle down.  Not sure if that’s accurate or not.


I asked DH yesterday about the new car situation.  Sadly, the situation has not improved.  My DHs dealership is only getting ONE full size Bronco.  A friend of ours snapped it up, sight unseen....as it hasn't even been delivered yet.  
Good thing your DS is patient!



schumigirl said:


> Limoncello is quite overrated. I first had it as an Amuse Bouche in Italy, kiwi lemon iced something or other......meh.....
> 
> Bread however was delicious.......and yes, not too spicy, although I put out some spicy sweet chilli balsamic vinegar, delicious.
> 
> Fish sounds fabulous, nothing better than fresh fish. And yes, mid afternoon glass of red was quite lovely!!
> 
> Hope you have a lovely weekend Lori........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with immature......lol......
> 
> Boy did good. No side effects so far, slightly sore arm this time, but fine otherwise. yep, best kid anyone could ask for........
> 
> That`s quite a journey! It`ll be fine, always enjoy a long journey driving, and yes, your mister is the epitomy of class, I`m sure his driving is the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle got his vaccination, then we stopped in at a friends house and had a look at her horses, Kyle hadn`t been for ages, so he got to see the new ones. I`m always a little nervous around horses, but with their horses I feel ok and they are very gentle.
> 
> Came home and Kyle was going out, so we prepared our meal.....candlelight so it was nice and romantic   yes, bleurgh......haha.......bread turned out so good, I was happy with that. Made it with a Red Leicester cheese instead of cheddar, worked well. Didn`t go for cheeses in the end, stuck to meat, smoked salmon and shrimp.......and red wine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watched Suicide Squad for the first time, original from 2016, might watch the new one when it reaches home movies. Not usually my kind of movie.
> 
> Not a bad Saturday night.......


Beautiful charcuterie boards Carole!  My DH would be all over that salmon!  Hope you and Tom enjoyed your quiet evening!

Glad Kyle is doing well with his second shot!



Charade67 said:


> Productive day today. DH found a bookcase he likes and we may have found a rolling kitchen island. I don't want to buy one until after our kitchen renovations are finished though. Had lunch in a restaurant we don't have at home, and then stopped at Staples, Target, Hobby Lobby, and Home depot. Dh and I have decided that we are furniture finishers and are attempting to stain the bookcase  we we bought today and one I bought several months ago. I think we have lost our minds.
> 
> Hope you get to the zoo tomorrow. I would like to go back tot he NC zoo sometime. Maybe after it cools down a bit.
> 
> Hope the dog is feeling okay. Sorry about the comforter. Going to a laundromat is never fun.
> 
> I usually take much longer to drive somewhere then I should. I need stop every couple of hours.
> 
> Good to hear.
> 
> 
> Such a pretty presentation. If I tried this it would look more like a giant Lunchable.
> 
> Now waiting for the stain to dry so I can do a second coat.


I enjoy a busy day, and feeling accomplished!  Seems like you and DH had both!

I'm sure the stain will turn out lovely!



Lynne G said:


> Nice you found a bookshelf DH liked, Charade.
> 
> Saying we have rain chances in the overnight then an even sticky feeling Sunday. Then heat wave starts Monday. Ah yes, this is August.
> 
> Quiet night, is fine with me.  But tired I’m getting so, the Northern lights as no stubbed toes here:
> View attachment 595500


Very pretty!



schumigirl said:


> Thanks Charade.....we did enjoy eating it.
> 
> Hope the staining turns out well, and glad you`ve found a bookcase and Island, so much choice out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, warm and sunny Sunday morning here. Got up early and strapped up the foot and headed out for what seemed a quiet walk. Didn`t see the usual suspects we normally pass, maybe we were a little too early. But, it was lovely and we did a little over 7 miles, maybe a little slower than usual.
> 
> Not much going on today, have a few things to be getting on with in the garden, we have an arborist coming tomorrow morning to trim back a huge Bay Leaf tree we have near the man shed, it is needing a good 6 feet off the top.
> 
> Leg of lamb for dinner tonight, slow roasted and doing parmentier potatoes and some honey roasted carrots and parsnips.
> 
> Quiet day otherwise, might even get some reading in this afternoon too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday folks ​


I've never made parsnips.  I watched a TicTok on mashed parsnips, similar to mashed potatoes.  Might give them a go!
I love trying new foods....DH, not so much.   Makes cooking a bit of a challenge sometimes...






Our storms were quite fierce overnight!  Woke me up, as it was raining and thundering so loudly.  One of our outside tables was tossed over by the wind, and it isn't lightweight.  Haven't been outside yet to see if anything else is in disarray.

DH came home tired yesterday from his fishing trip, which is the sign of a good time spent with friends!!
He brought home some bluegill, one of my favorites!  We will have an afternoon fish fry!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I asked DH yesterday about the new car situation.  Sadly, the situation has not improved.  My DHs dealership is only getting ONE full size Bronco.  A friend of ours snapped it up, sight unseen....as it hasn't even been delivered yet.
> Good thing your DS is patient!
> 
> 
> Beautiful charcuterie boards Carole!  My DH would be all over that salmon!  Hope you and Tom enjoyed your quiet evening!
> 
> Glad Kyle is doing well with his second shot!
> 
> 
> I enjoy a busy day, and feeling accomplished!  Seems like you and DH had both!
> 
> I'm sure the stain will turn out lovely!
> 
> 
> Very pretty!
> 
> 
> I've never made parsnips.  I watched a TicTok on mashed parsnips, similar to mashed potatoes.  Might give them a go!
> I love trying new foods....DH, not so much.   Makes cooking a bit of a challenge sometimes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our storms were quite fierce overnight!  Woke me up, as it was raining and thundering so loudly.  One of our outside tables was tossed over by the wind, and it isn't lightweight.  Haven't been outside yet to see if anything else is in disarray.
> 
> DH came home tired yesterday from his fishing trip, which is the sign of a good time spent with friends!!
> He brought home some bluegill, one of my favorites!  We will have an afternoon fish fry!
> 
> View attachment 595575View attachment 595576View attachment 595577



Glad he had such a good time on the trip, yes, tired is good after a trip. 

I`ve never heard of bluegill before....what kind of fish is it? There`s not many fish I don`t like. We did enjoy our meal last night, there had been about double the smoked salmon, but we sampled it at lunch to make sure we liked it.....lol.....we did!

Also, never heard of anyone mash parsnips before, that`s a new one on me. They`re too fibrous really. The best way to do parsnips is top and tail and peel a thin layer off, half or quarter them lengthways depending on size and and roast in a little oil with garlic as an option and toss in a drizzle of honey when they`re nearly cooked. And I don`t like honey, but with parsnips, they go well as they are so earthy.

Hope your storms clear, doesn`t sound nice at all. Enjoy that fish!





Bit stormy here too this afternoon. Heavy rain and the wind is whipping around now, although sun is still managing to make an appearance. Weird day, but no thunder or lightning today so far, it is very humid. 

Enjoyed roast lamb with a red wine sauce tonight, we all love roasted carrots and parsnips, maybe a little bit of a winter veg, but doesn`t seem odd today. 

Did manage to read a little of the book group choice for this month, enjoying that one a lot. 

Time for a pot of tea and some shortbread I baked yesterday.


----------



## Lynne G

Sunday night.  AC running, quiet and alarm set.  Trash is ready for pick up.  Yeah, and just to think, I need a short week, so two days to get ready.  Yay!  8 day countdown.


----------



## macraven

You are so close to your trip!
Hope no rain for when you are there and no scorching hot weather 

We are back into the 90’s this coming week
But not a care in the world for me.... central air


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Mac.  We don’t mind the hot weather, no rain or overnight rain would be great for us.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Watched Suicide Squad for the first time, original from 2016, might watch the new one when it reaches home movies. Not usually my kind of movie.


well, what a coinkydink.  I’ve had it taped, seemingly forever.  DVR kept telling me it was going to disappear.  Since HBO+ has the new one free, decided to watch the first one.  Talk about a mishmash.  Sorely needed an editor. Did stick it out to the bitter end though. 

Now to remember to actually watch the new one with John cena in it. I forgot to watch the insidious one wah Within the 30 allotted days they have it to stream.

PS beautiful spread you made!  We had MW popcorn lol. 



Charade67 said:


> . I think we have lost our minds


naw, it’s easy.  Try on scrap wood first To get a feel for it.  you just need some fine grit sandpaper, tack cloth & some patience.  PS don’t do on a humid day.


Charade67 said:


> I usually take much longer to drive somewhere then I should. I need stop every couple of hours.


lol, I’m the opposite.  Raised to do road trips with ahem military precision, especially as to bathroom breaks.  Nobody wanted to be the one with the ‘weak bladder’ lol


J'aime Paris said:


> Sadly, the situation has not improved. My DHs dealership is only getting ONE full size Bronco. A friend of ours snapped it up, sight unseen....as it hasn't even been delivered yet.
> Good thing your DS is patient!


semi patient lol. Thanks for the info Though .  If you happen to hear of any camaro convertibles up for grabs let me know 


J'aime Paris said:


> I've never made parsnips


i’ve never tasted them, far as i know.  Some beef stews do have some mysterious looking veggies  

same for rhubarb.


macraven said:


> We are back into the 90’s this coming week
> But not a care in the world for me.... central air


Good for you!   Was up at my youngest DS this evening to drop off my pooch.  Walked into a surprise dinner & cake.  Got me lol. I’m not a fan of surprises in most instances.  Did notice his central AC was not as cool as usual. Perhaps the extra people or fact it’s been a hot spell.


----------



## Charade67

Quick good night post. I don’t know where the day went.




Lynne G said:


> Northern lights as no stubbed toes here:


 Absolutely beautiful. I would love to see them in person sometime 



J'aime Paris said:


> I'm sure the stain will turn out lovely


 Thank you. I think it turned out adequate. Not too bad for a first attempt.



J'aime Paris said:


> I've never made parsnips.


 I’m pretty sure I have never eaten a parsnip. I don’t even know what they look like. Will Google later.



Lynne G said:


> Yay! 8 day countdown.


 Woo hoo!



macraven said:


> We are back into the 90’s this coming week
> But not a care in the world for me.... central air






keishashadow said:


> naw, it’s easy. Try on scrap wood first To get a feel for it. you just need some fine grit sandpaper, tack cloth & some patience. PS don’t do on a humid day


 Unfortunately I don’t have much of a choice about the humidity unless I wait until fall.



keishashadow said:


> lol, I’m the opposite. Raised to do road trips with ahem military precision, especially as to bathroom breaks. Nobody wanted to be the one with the ‘weak bladder’ lo


 I need to stop to walk around and stretch my legs. I get too uncomfortable sitting in a car for too long.



keishashadow said:


> i’ve never tasted them, far as i know





keishashadow said:


> same for rhubarb.


Same here on both.

Tomorrow morning my garage should be repaired. Yay!!


----------



## Charade67

I googled weird night light. The internet did not disappoint.


----------



## schumigirl

And we have a  today to one of our ladies.

Janet, one of the nicest ladies I have ever met is celebrating today......and we all wish her well for this most special day.

Hope your birthday trip is one of the best and you have the most fabulous time with your lovely mister........have plenty of cake and cocktails Janet.....and safe travels too 











































Have a wonderful day​





macraven said:


> You are so close to your trip!
> Hope no rain for when you are there and no scorching hot weather
> 
> We are back into the 90’s this coming week
> But not a care in the world for me.... central air



I think I told you we have a heatwave coming after a few days.......betcha we don`t beat your temps, or anywhere near them........lol.......you`ll win that round every time I think.......enjoy that central air though!! 





keishashadow said:


> View attachment 595763
> 
> well, what a coinkydink.  I’ve had it taped, seemingly forever.  DVR kept telling me it was going to disappear.  Since HBO+ has the new one free, decided to watch the first one.  Talk about a mishmash.  Sorely needed an editor. Did stick it out to the bitter end though.
> 
> Now to remember to actually watch the new one with John cena in it. I forgot to watch the insidious one wah Within the 30 allotted days they have it to stream.
> 
> PS beautiful spread you made!  We had MW popcorn lol.
> 
> 
> naw, it’s easy.  Try on scrap wood first To get a feel for it.  you just need some fine grit sandpaper, tack cloth & some patience.  PS don’t do on a humid day.
> 
> lol, I’m the opposite.  Raised to do road trips with ahem military precision, especially as to bathroom breaks.  Nobody wanted to be the one with the ‘weak bladder’ lol
> 
> semi patient lol. Thanks for the info Though .  If you happen to hear of any camaro convertibles up for grabs let me know
> 
> i’ve never tasted them, far as i know.  Some beef stews do have some mysterious looking veggies
> 
> same for rhubarb.
> 
> Good for you!   Was up at my youngest DS this evening to drop off my pooch.  Walked into a surprise dinner & cake.  Got me lol. I’m not a fan of surprises in most instances.  Did notice his central AC was not as cool as usual. Perhaps the extra people or fact it’s been a hot spell.




love the meme!! 

Tom is the biggest rhubarb fan in the world! I like it, in a crumble and remember as a kid we would all be eating it straight from the garden, washed and we used to dip it straight into a bag of sugar. Yes, then we wonder why West of Scotland kids had terrible teeth!

Yes, even Tom who does like any kind of Marvel type movie struggled with that one, we kind of suffered it to the end to see how it turned out, yes mish mash sounds a good description.........I love Margot Robbie though, one of Hollywood`s more normal ladies from what I`ve seen, doesn`t take herself too seriously. She would make a great " Chance " to Jack in a movie, but maybe too similar to Harley Quinn. But will give the new one a try despite not liking Idris Elba.

Glad you enjoyed the surprise....does sound like a fun evening with some lovely gifts!!!! 

Have the best time.......





Charade67 said:


> Quick good night post. I don’t know where the day went.
> 
> 
> Absolutely beautiful. I would love to see them in person sometime
> 
> Thank you. I think it turned out adequate. Not too bad for a first attempt.
> 
> I’m pretty sure I have never eaten a parsnip. I don’t even know what they look like. Will Google later.
> 
> Woo hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 595771
> Unfortunately I don’t have much of a choice about the humidity unless I wait until fall.
> 
> I need to stop to walk around and stretch my legs. I get too uncomfortable sitting in a car for too long.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here on both.
> 
> Tomorrow morning my garage should be repaired. Yay!!



There are occasions we can see the green shimmer of the Northern Lights from our home if we look out to sea. It`s not as strong as some places, but it`s clear as crystal and some photographers do capture it and you`ve never know it was from here. Very beautiful. When we went to Norway and Finland years back, it was the wrong time to see them, but one day I`m sure we will.

Parsnips are very much a winter veg, mostly. Not the prettiest looking thing and I didn`t like them for the longest time, but roasted they bring out a sweetness and are very edible. I make a parsnip and apple soup that is quite lovely and sometimes add a dash of curry seasoning too....either or, it`s a winter warming dish, would never serve it in the summer. 

Glad your staining worked out ok, and hope the garage door repair goes well.





Charade67 said:


> I googled weird night light. The internet did not disappoint.
> 
> View attachment 595772



That is a winner Charade.......yep! 




And it`s Monday again.......

Sunshine in abundance after our weekend of wild winds and torrential rain. May have thunderstorms this afternoon, or may not. We`re planning to barbecue later so hoping for not. Got some chicken drumsticks and thighs of varying flavours and maple pork kebabs. 

Definitely walking this morning, not sure if anyone is joining us or it`s just the two of us today, no txts so far to say anyone is. 

And then need to go do some shopping as we have no fresh produce left in the fridge like salad and so on, so will top them up today and a few other little bits a pieces. My herb and spice cabinet is due a go through and check for dates and ones i just haven`t used or need replaced, will do that today too. Not very exciting, but it needs doing. 



























Have a wonderful Monday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah a Monday, and you know it’s hot when you had a clear sky in the overnight and the AC was still running most of the night.  Still on now.  Yeah, sunny start, but to be partly sunny soon, as oh so muggy, that rain chances are later today. And high is 90, hello start of our heat wave.  

Yay a birthday lady today. A very happy birthday Keisha.

Yeah, parsnips are more a winter vegetable, or at last that’s when I see them around too, Schumi.  Around here, they make rhubarb pie.  Not a fan of the taste of that pie and have never bought either.  

Ah, tea in this house.  A restless bed mate requires some Earl Grey.  And maybe a nap after screen off.  But it’s the back to routine day, with soon to hear the trash trucks sound.  Most of my neighbors must not be early birds, as you could hear the trash cans being rolled out until late in the evening last night.  But I do like this Monday pick up.  With a pantry and refrigerator fill up over the weekend, a clearing out of old, eww, or eh, not wanted, was done yesterday afternoon.  And in the trash.  Nice to not have it sitting around for almost a week.

Marvelous Monday homies. And a steamy day, get inside that AC areas, and stay hydrated.

Last week of camp work.  With a rewarding vacation before that third last, or second term of her junior year, starts.  Why our end of summer vacations have moved to earlier in August.  But yay, we are going to start next week right.  Relaxing, and her riding that new dino coaster.  Woot!


----------



## macraven

Janet

hope you can snooze on the drive today and arrive safely and ready to start the celebration party!


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Keisha.  Beach fun for ya!


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Glad he had such a good time on the trip, yes, tired is good after a trip.
> 
> I`ve never heard of bluegill before....what kind of fish is it? There`s not many fish I don`t like. We did enjoy our meal last night, there had been about double the smoked salmon, but we sampled it at lunch to make sure we liked it.....lol.....we did!






Bluegill are quite small, normally weighing 4-7 ounces.  They have firm, sweet flesh.....very nice eating!!
We polished off this batch in record time yesterday!





keishashadow said:


> View attachment 595763
> 
> well, what a coinkydink.  I’ve had it taped, seemingly forever.  DVR kept telling me it was going to disappear.  Since HBO+ has the new one free, decided to watch the first one.  Talk about a mishmash.  Sorely needed an editor. Did stick it out to the bitter end though.
> 
> Now to remember to actually watch the new one with John cena in it. I forgot to watch the insidious one wah Within the 30 allotted days they have it to stream.
> 
> PS beautiful spread you made!  We had MW popcorn lol.
> 
> 
> naw, it’s easy.  Try on scrap wood first To get a feel for it.  you just need some fine grit sandpaper, tack cloth & some patience.  PS don’t do on a humid day.
> 
> lol, I’m the opposite.  Raised to do road trips with ahem military precision, especially as to bathroom breaks.  Nobody wanted to be the one with the ‘weak bladder’ lol
> 
> semi patient lol. Thanks for the info Though .  If you happen to hear of any camaro convertibles up for grabs let me know
> 
> i’ve never tasted them, far as i know.  Some beef stews do have some mysterious looking veggies
> 
> same for rhubarb.
> 
> Good for you!   Was up at my youngest DS this evening to drop off my pooch.  Walked into a surprise dinner & cake.  Got me lol. I’m not a fan of surprises in most instances.  Did notice his central AC was not as cool as usual. Perhaps the extra people or fact it’s been a hot spell.


What a super surprise!!!!  You deserve all the love today!
Happy Birthday, Keisha!!






Charade67 said:


> Quick good night post. I don’t know where the day went.
> 
> 
> Absolutely beautiful. I would love to see them in person sometime
> 
> Thank you. I think it turned out adequate. Not too bad for a first attempt.
> 
> I’m pretty sure I have never eaten a parsnip. I don’t even know what they look like. Will Google later.
> 
> Woo hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 595771
> Unfortunately I don’t have much of a choice about the humidity unless I wait until fall.
> 
> I need to stop to walk around and stretch my legs. I get too uncomfortable sitting in a car for too long.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here on both.
> 
> Tomorrow morning my garage should be repaired. Yay!!


Thank you Mr Willis Carrier!!  Wouldn't make it a summer if it weren't for you, lol!!




schumigirl said:


> And we have a  today to one of our ladies.
> 
> Janet, one of the nicest ladies I have ever met is celebrating today......and we all wish her well for this most special day.
> 
> Hope your birthday trip is one of the best and you have the most fabulous time with your lovely mister........have plenty of cake and cocktails Janet.....and safe travels too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I told you we have a heatwave coming after a few days.......betcha we don`t beat your temps, or anywhere near them........lol.......you`ll win that round every time I think.......enjoy that central air though!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the meme!!
> 
> Tom is the biggest rhubarb fan in the world! I like it, in a crumble and remember as a kid we would all be eating it straight from the garden, washed and we used to dip it straight into a bag of sugar. Yes, then we wonder why West of Scotland kids had terrible teeth!
> 
> Yes, even Tom who does like any kind of Marvel type movie struggled with that one, we kind of suffered it to the end to see how it turned out, yes mish mash sounds a good description.........I love Margot Robbie though, one of Hollywood`s more normal ladies from what I`ve seen, doesn`t take herself too seriously. She would make a great " Chance " to Jack in a movie, but maybe too similar to Harley Quinn. But will give the new one a try despite not liking Idris Elba.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the surprise....does sound like a fun evening with some lovely gifts!!!!
> 
> Have the best time.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are occasions we can see the green shimmer of the Northern Lights from our home if we look out to sea. It`s not as strong as some places, but it`s clear as crystal and some photographers do capture it and you`ve never know it was from here. Very beautiful. When we went to Norway and Finland years back, it was the wrong time to see them, but one day I`m sure we will.
> 
> Parsnips are very much a winter veg, mostly. Not the prettiest looking thing and I didn`t like them for the longest time, but roasted they bring out a sweetness and are very edible. I make a parsnip and apple soup that is quite lovely and sometimes add a dash of curry seasoning too....either or, it`s a winter warming dish, would never serve it in the summer.
> 
> Glad your staining worked out ok, and hope the garage door repair goes well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a winner Charade.......yep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it`s Monday again.......
> 
> Sunshine in abundance after our weekend of wild winds and torrential rain. May have thunderstorms this afternoon, or may not. We`re planning to barbecue later so hoping for not. Got some chicken drumsticks and thighs of varying flavours and maple pork kebabs.
> 
> Definitely walking this morning, not sure if anyone is joining us or it`s just the two of us today, no txts so far to say anyone is.
> 
> And then need to go do some shopping as we have no fresh produce left in the fridge like salad and so on, so will top them up today and a few other little bits a pieces. My herb and spice cabinet is due a go through and check for dates and ones i just haven`t used or need replaced, will do that today too. Not very exciting, but it needs doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday ​


Rainy weekend has turned into a rainy Monday as well.  It's quite dark outside for 9:30am
Heading to get nails done at 11:30am,  and a pop in at the grocery store.
Slow start for the week....




Lynne G said:


> Ah a Monday, and you know it’s hot when you had a clear sky in the overnight and the AC was still running most of the night.  Still on now.  Yeah, sunny start, but to be partly sunny soon, as oh so muggy, that rain chances are later today. And high is 90, hello start of our heat wave.
> 
> Yay a birthday lady today. A very happy birthday Keisha.
> 
> Yeah, parsnips are more a winter vegetable, or at last that’s when I see them around too, Schumi.  Around here, they make rhubarb pie.  Not a fan of the taste of that pie and have never bought either.
> 
> Ah, tea in this house.  A restless bed mate requires some Earl Grey.  And maybe a nap after screen off.  But it’s the back to routine day, with soon to hear the trash trucks sound.  Most of my neighbors must not be early birds, as you could hear the trash cans being rolled out until late in the evening last night.  But I do like this Monday pick up.  With a pantry and refrigerator fill up over the weekend, a clearing out of old, eww, or eh, not wanted, was done yesterday afternoon.  And in the trash.  Nice to not have it sitting around for almost a week.
> 
> Marvelous Monday homies. And a steamy day, get inside that AC areas, and stay hydrated.
> 
> Last week of camp work.  With a rewarding vacation before that third last, or second term of her junior year, starts.  Why our end of summer vacations have moved to earlier in August.  But yay, we are going to start next week right.  Relaxing, and her riding that new dino coaster.  Woot!


Your vacation is almost here!!!   Very exciting!!!











The Thunder Rolls.....and a big, white scaredy dog is shaking in between my legs!!  
We've had a weekend of storms, and more for today and tomorrow.  Flash flood warnings have gone up.

Dark enough that I needed to turn on lights in the house.  That's never a good omen on a Monday.   Motivation will be low today, but the grass will be green and tall, lol!

Second cup of coffee is welcome on such a morning!


----------



## Lynne G

Hot and getting hotter.  Early morning weather guy said today, unhealthy air, tomorrow hotter, Wednesday, HOT.  Will send our sunshine to Paris.  

We have bluegills for sale here. Nope from me. No fish in this home, except for sushi, that older one eats. I stay far away when he eats it. Even a small whiff of fish smell, eww. Oh well. We had very good steak on the grill last night, with fresh corn and sautéed some onions and orange peppers on grill too. So a no fish menu. But glad to hear Paris’s fish feast was delicious.

Ooh almost time for my lunchtime walk.  Will be wearing that hat.  So bright out.  And a hehe, little one texted me a few minutes after she left.  She had spilled her water bottle all over, including her shirt, so left her shirt on our stoop, and would I get it for her.  I texted back, yes, but should have kept it on, would keep ya cool. LoL  No answer, shirt was hung up, and within the 2 hours I hung it up, it’s dry.  She was having Monday morning blues.  But I think she’s just too ready to be done with camp work.  Older one is relaxing mode today.  Guess I’m going to have a grilled cheese for lunch.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> View attachment 595859
> 
> View attachment 595860
> Bluegill are quite small, normally weighing 4-7 ounces.  They have firm, sweet flesh.....very nice eating!!
> We polished off this batch in record time yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a super surprise!!!!  You deserve all the love today!
> Happy Birthday, Keisha!!
> View attachment 595861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mr Willis Carrier!!  Wouldn't make it a summer if it weren't for you, lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> Rainy weekend has turned into a rainy Monday as well.  It's quite dark outside for 9:30am
> Heading to get nails done at 11:30am,  and a pop in at the grocery store.
> Slow start for the week....
> 
> 
> 
> Your vacation is almost here!!!   Very exciting!!!
> 
> View attachment 595864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Thunder Rolls.....and a big, white scaredy dog is shaking in between my legs!!
> We've had a weekend of storms, and more for today and tomorrow.  Flash flood warnings have gone up.
> 
> Dark enough that I needed to turn on lights in the house.  That's never a good omen on a Monday.   Motivation will be low today, but the grass will be green and tall, lol!
> 
> Second cup of coffee is welcome on such a morning!
> 
> View attachment 595871



They look delicious Lori. They look a little like piranhas before they are filleted, but they look like fish we`d enjoy. We all love fish in this house.

Glad you liked them and didn`t he do well!!! I think he`d love this fishing around the UK....so many varieties and choices. Fresh fish is indeed a pleasure. I think we are so spoiled having the best choices of surf and turf and anything in between in the UK.......Aberdeen Angus steaks are the best you can get, apart from Wagyu of course. 

Yes, your grass and plants will be greener than ever with rain......ours is permanently green as we do get a lot of rain here........have a great day Lori, even if it is a slow start......hug those puppies if it gets too loud for them. 





Beautiful walk this morning, warm with a lovely breeze which is perfect for us. Beach was filling up as we left this morning. It`s going to be a busy one down there again this week as weather is to stay lovely all week, apart from the odd rumble in the evenings. 

Met some friends for coffee, well tea for me, this morning after we did some grocery shopping. This friend is one who knows everything that is going with everyone.....she`s funny though, she put one of our friends husbands in his place last weekend as he is a cheap tipper.....she told him he wasn`t shafting the waiter this time around and to open his wallet.....good for her.....he did eventually pay his share. Nothing worse than cheap tippers whe you`re out for a meal. 

And we did get a cottage booked up in the village we love in the Cotwolds, with a suitable parking area for his baby......there were a couple available, but parking was in the road or public car parks a minute or so away. So, happy we are booked, not the place we would have really liked, but it looks nice enough and handy to walk to many pubs and restaurants in the evenings.

BBQ food tonight.......


----------



## Robo56

Good Monday morning Sans family 






schumigirl said:


> Hope you have a lovely steak dinner with your husband tonight, and some family celebrations to look forward to sound lovely.



Thank you Carole. We had a lovely steak dinner and the biggest margaritas I have ever seen. Drinks and meal were very good. 




keishashadow said:


> insurance won’t call a micro-burst a tornado upon pain of death. Triggers extra coverage lol. Our big one was 15 years ago. Tore off a good portion of porch roof too



Yep, some of those insurance Companies know how to make sure  to pay as little as possible. Sorry to hear it was not covered. 




keishashadow said:


> nice! Happy happy to your DH. beautiful scenery btw!



Thank you.




Lynne G said:


> Yay, pictures from Robo. Hope your DH had a nice birthday, and can’t go wrong with a steak dinner.



Thank you Lynne. You have a trip just around the corner with your daughter. 






J'aime Paris said:


> The charcuterie board was delish, and we did a decent job of clearing it, lol!
> I plated the meats separate. One of my friends is a vegetarian....silly girl, but I still like her, lol!!!



Beautiful. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> It seems I'm finally getting my sense of smell back again after having covid.



Glad to hear your smell is returning. 




schumigirl said:


> Even we aren`t eating the Jerk Chicken tonight....... I think I went overboard with the Scotch Bonnets.......wow!! Opened the doors in the kitchen as the chillies were so overpowering when they were cooking.....once cooked Tom tried one piece and almost spat it out......the heat blew the top of his head off.......so, he`s going to head off to the chippie for fish and chips. We didn`t fancy anything else in the house......



That reminds me of the cocktail sauce at St. Elmo’s Steakhouse in Indy. It is nuclear hot. Just a little tip of the fork in it and tasted will blow your sinuses out......LOL




schumigirl said:


> bread turned out so good, I was happy with that. Made it with a Red Leicester cheese instead of cheddar, worked well. Didn`t go for cheeses in the end, stuck to meat, smoked salmon and shrimp.......and red wine.



WOW.....beautiful charcuterie boards.




keishashadow said:


> Good for you! Was up at my youngest DS this evening to drop off my pooch. Walked into a surprise dinner & cake. Got me lol. I’m not a fan of surprises in most instances. Did notice his central AC was not as cool as usual. Perhaps the extra people or fact it’s been a hot spell.



Happy birthday. You deserve to be spoiled. 







Safe travels to you and your Mr on your travels to Myrtle Beach. 




J'aime Paris said:


> Bluegill are quite small, normally weighing 4-7 ounces. They have firm, sweet flesh.....very nice eating!!
> We polished off this batch in record time yesterday!



Your hubby had a nice catch of fish. Looks delicious.


Mac hope the dental work is moving along and all is well.


We finally got the rain we have been needing for awhile. It started  raining in the wee hours of the morning and then a torrential down pour. It’s cleared off now and the sun has sprung through the clouds. I might take a walk today. 

I was able to snag a ressie for Olga’s Cantina when at Galaxy’s Edge in September. Haven’t been in there yet. Have to a ressie to even walk in and look. I like Galaxy’s Edge. Will probably do a little Christmas shopping while in Galaxy’s Edge for the Star Wars fans in the family. 

Going to cut out some material for masks a little latter. 

Have a great Monday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Good afternoon Robo.  Glad to hear his birthday dinner was good.  And yeah, we do need rain sometimes.  Hopefully not in Universal next week though.  Yay, for getting your Olga reservation.  Hope you are doing well and enjoying some coffee in your HHN mug.


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody   

 to our lovely keisha...
I know that I post this every year but I love it!

Finally made our plans for HHN this year...private RIP tour booked and ROF so we're good to go.

The plan for today is shopping with my kids and going to the movies to see Jungle Cruise.  To heck with housework.

Hope everyone has a fantastic day


----------



## schumigirl

Robbie....glad your weather is clearing nice enough to walk, love walking after the rain, something very cleansing about it. 

Nice plans for your trip ahead, shopping is always nice. And you husbands birthday dinner sounded lovely, glad it was a success. I did try the Atomic Horseradish sauce at The Palm......holy moly......well, yes, this dish I cooked seemed a million scovilles hotter.....lol......have a great day! 



Hey Vicki......good to see you!! Sounds like a good old way to spend the day.....yep, housework can wait......and congrats on the private tour booked!! Happy to hear it.....hope you`re all doing good and enjoy the movie.......




Enjoyed some lovely food tonight, nice and spicy but not blazing hot!! 

Going to have some strawberry lemonade now.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Happy Birthday Keisha!  Hope you’re having a lovely day.

Hope all are well and enjoying the summer.  

We had a great vacation in Wales with lovely sunshine - just one day we got rain and luckily we had pre-booked the Ffestiniog Mountain Railway trip which was wonderful.  Grandpa was kept very busy as we bought a small dinghy for the GC and they spent hours in the sea in their wetsuits.  Much better than we expected and we were directly next to the sand dunes and the beach with Mount Snowdon behind us in the distance.  We also bought a beach trolley which was great to load up and cart everything over to the beach.

We are kept busy sorting out all the legal things  in the hope our persistence will bring quicker results.

Now we are home Kev is busy removing some trees and flower beds in the garden as he’s ordered a large workshop/shed to make himself a den!  I’m organising a tree surgeon to get some of the stumps removed. Trying to get some jobs done this week as the GC are away until Friday.

Stay well all x


----------



## schumigirl

​
Yep, still sitting outside......tea just doesn`t cut it sometimes.......beautiful evening sitting near several lavendar bushes.....gorgeous.

Hoping Janet is well on her way and not too long till they get there and start a lovely trip.......


----------



## Lynne G

Julie, so good to hear from you and glad you had a lovely trip with the grandkids.  

Nice you are enjoying the weather, Schumi.

Ooh was a hot feeling walk.  More overcast now, but hope not rain until later in the evening, if any.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick mid-day stop in!

Well, our weekend plans changed.  We headed to the city to see the kids and grand daughter.  It was a great to see them again.  Since they didn't get here last weekend like they planned to, and because it will be a few weeks again before we see them again...we decided to do a quick trip to see them this weekend. 

We got to so swimming with them on Saturday.  It was a great family facility...very similar to the facility here in town.  Ours is a much bigger scale...but we had fun with her in the wave pool, lazy river...and this Grammie even took her down the kiddie slides lol.  I love a good water park.  As long as I can wear my glasses or put them on right after I go on a slide...I will do it!!!!  I'm pretty blind without my glasses.  We had a blast....then we took them all out for a nice supper as the grandbaby was hungry.  She did great at the restaurant.  Closer to the end of the meal...she was getting antsy...but with the marvel of phones and streaming services....We put on her favorite show...and she continued to eat and sit until we were all done.  They do try to limit screen time....but it definitely helped not having a total toddler breakdown lol. 

I'm not sure what this week has in store yet, but working the next couple of nights as well...so no free time until Wednesday night...and the vacation fund continues to grow a little bit each week. 

I hope everyone has a great day....stay safe hommies!!!!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Started the drive out in this mess today at 6:30 am.   it stuck around for 3 hours made for slow going but, 2.5 hours to go!  Had a quick stop fir coffee & gas/Cracker Barrel (needed a country ham fix)   shoukd make it in with just just the noon stop 


Thanks fir all the loverly BD wishes!!!


schumigirl said:


> They look delicious Lori. They look a little like piranhas before they are filleted, but they look like fish we`d enjoy. We all love fish in this house.


LOL I’ve caught hundreds in my time. Must say I never quite made that association until now!  So true 


schumigirl said:


> And we did get a cottage booked up in the village we love in the Cotwolds, with a suitable parking area for his baby......


Wonderful news


tink1957 said:


> know that I post this every year but I love it!


it never gets old 


tink1957 said:


> Finally made our plans for HHN this year...private RIP tour booked and ROF so we're good to go


Wow! So nice to hear.  


Realfoodfans said:


> We had a great vacation in Wales with lovely sunshine - just one day we got rain and luckily we had pre-booked the Ffestiniog Mountain Railway trip which was wonderful.


that sounds like a great trip



Pumpkin1172 said:


> We got to so swimming with them on Saturday. It was a great family facility...very similar to the facility here in town. Ours is a much bigger scale...but we had fun with her in the wave pool, lazy river...and this Grammie even took her down the kiddie slides lol.


Water parks are so fun with the grands.  Well until they clamor for the speed slides


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, enjoying some lovely weather Lynne.....inside now as it`s finally gone cooler......

Pumpkin......water parks sound fun......and lovely to spend time with them and the grandbaby......

Keisha......yay!! Good to see you check in.......stops sound like fun, love some Cracker Barrel.....always good food. 

Hope the rest of the journey goes well.....and yes, those little suckers are dead ringers for piranhas!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh da foggy.   Guess HHN getting you ready.  LoL 

Glad safe travels so far and yes, pit stop definitely needed. Hope you are there now Keisha. Great weather for ya too.

Ooh, quite the thunderstorm at Universal this last hour. So far, looks like our first couple of days show rain every day. Yeah, but close to 90 with 84 this high when we get there. Perfect weather. Will try to get little one up early. We will see.

And yay, Pumpkin having water park fun, and grandkid hugs. Sounds perfect visit for you this weekend.

A what was asked is going to be dinner. Hmm, chicken, ground beef and a steak left over. Guess vote when little one comes home.

And I guess I’m with Schumi, done with tea right now, and made some coffee and iced it.  Yum.


----------



## Lynne G

Nothing like a green glow not of Northern lights, but that big guy’s hue.  So if you’re up looking for a midnight snack, light for tonight.


----------



## macraven

So kewl !


----------



## Charade67

Sneaking in before bedtime.The garage door has been repaired. Yay!

Happy birthday Keisha!
Welcome back Real.
Great light Lynne. 

Gotta get some sleep. I was up way too early today.


----------



## macraven

Yay for garage door fixed!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Charade glad you’re garage door was fixed.  Nice to get tasks completed.
Lynne when is your next trip away?
Hope Keisha posts more pictures!
Which village are you visiting Schumi?  Not been to the Cotswolds since we got Louie but love the area.
Cooler here today but Kev already has the trailer loaded with branches and logs for the first run to the tip.  There will be a few journeys and some great logs on the pile for my fire pit.  We had an early awakening with a parcel delivery so that got us started with our day.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, sweet picture of Louie, Julie.  Sounds like a busy morning.  We leave this weekend for a short trip before little one has to go back to college.  Seems that new coaster got her wanting to ride it sooner rather than later. And so, trip was booked.  

Yay, garage opener fixed for Charade. Glad to hear.

Ooh it’s a Tuesday. The day of the week Mac may want to have that Taco Bell run. We had done that run last Saturday, as little one wanted to try the fries, as they have once again returned to the menu. Maybe we will have a Taco Bell run, though I doubt it. Maybe we will make some for dinner though. Last night vote was for chicken, so chicken it was. Thinking can make beef tacos, but will see what the vote is today. Ooh, since we did have those grilled cheese sandwiches for yesterday’s lunch, older one was thinking of Chinese for lunch. Hmm, they do have week day lunch specials. Sounds good to me. And you know it’s going to be hot. Again, a clear overnight, and we are 77 out already. Hotter one indeed. Here is Heat Wave number 5 of the Summer.  

And so, back to my week day routine I go. With tea my drink of this early morning.

Have that Terrific Taco Tuesday homies.  Good Morning all.


----------



## macraven

Back to the dentist this morning and wrote a note to myself not to forget to take the 4 pills one hour prior

I was called yesterday afternoon to remind me not to forget to take the antibiotics 

Dentist won’t do the work if I fail to take them

my psoriasis caused an infection in my gums so I take antibiotics as preventative care prior to any work to be done .
I am not even halfway done with all the dental
work but trying to have it finished before my September vacation 

He uses nitrous and it’s very tolerable for dental work to be done

The process to finding new medical personal
took me a few years to find doctors here
My issue was finding one that was close to home

t believe no Taco Bell run for me for dinner tonight

Hope all the homes have a great day !


----------



## Lynne G

Hope all goes well with the dentist, Mac.  Hugs.  And Taco Saturday or other day would be perfect.  

Ooh tea for me?  Yep.  And so happy the AC is on.  Weather guy on morning news said would be a very hot feeling day.  Little one will be glad to be home in the AC after her work.


----------



## Charade67

I am so bored. I have nothing to do at work today. I am almost asleep at my desk.

Real - Cute picture of Louie enjoying the shade.

Mac - Hope all goes well at the Dentist.

Is it lunchtime yet?


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no Charade, I hope things pick up to make your afternoon go faster.  

Was a very hot feeling lunchtime walk.  Chinese for lunch.  Yay!  Free wanton soup, with  all gone. Was good tasting.  And now, sipping on some tea.  

Always a raised eyebrow when phone flashes extreme weather warnings in next 18 hours.  Yeah, so unhealthy humid air, those dark green, yellow and red blobs will appear on the weather radar.  And we really must be in that sweet spot.  Last night, lots of rain seen, and yeah, and we were in that small ribbon of area that the rain downpours avoided.  So we could hear the thunder, and it got that darker, and windy look you get before rain, but no rain for us.  Lucky tonight?  Guess we will see.


----------



## macraven

3 hours later and now back home 
I go back on the 18th for a crown to be put on

crown work is easypeasy for me!


----------



## Lynne G

Glad you are home and okay, and nice to get your crown next week, Mac.  Hope it means you will be good soon.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> 3 hours later and now back home
> I go back on the 18th for a crown to be put on
> 
> crown work is easypeasy for me!



Glad it all went well......I do like that nitrous oxide....or happy juice as it`s better known.......they should sell it in pharmacies! 


Hope Charade didn`t fall asleep and Lynne didn`t get rained upon.......




Went out very early this morning for a 7 mile walk, it was lovely, warm and sunny but forgot to put sunscreen on, thankfully no sunburn. Came home and went to get new walking shoes as I`ve worn these ones out, stores were so busy for a quiet Tuesday. 

Then, met two friends for lunch and had some lovely seafood on the beach with them. Got home and changed into new shoes and shorts, went another walk and I was happy the shoes are comfortable. 

Only walked 3 miles as looking at the sky, heavy rain was on the way, and we were lucky to just get home when the heavens opened......massive downpour but no thunder....yet. It is hot though which is lovely. 

One of those busy days. Some of you might remember me mentioning last week we had an arborist coming this week. It was supposed to be yesterday but his son had a bad reaction to the vaccine, so they came today and now we have a much smaller and tidier Bay Leaf tree, didn`t take them long at all.

No need for dinner tonight as we are still full from lunch, but maybe a cherry scone each with a pot of tea will suffice.


----------



## Lynne G

Seems like you had a nice day, Schumi. I’d be up for some more tea and a scone.  Nice your tree guys made the tree smaller.  My DH trimmed our bushes the other day.  They were starting to look outgrown.  

Afternoon is crawling along.  Older one works dinner time, so it will be a little one and me dinner meal tonight.  I will see if a starving kid or not.  Never quite know how much she actually ate for lunch.  She was asking what for dinner as soon as she opened the door last night.  Was chicken, as I had chopped it into small thin pieces before she came, and it cooks fast, so not sure, maybe burgers, as if I pound them thin, they too don’t take long to cook.  Hmmm. It is taco Tuesday.  I think we have some tortillas, so beef tacos instead of making burgers, just cook the ground beef.  Will see what mood she is in.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Seems like you had a nice day, Schumi. I’d be up for some more tea and a scone.  Nice your tree guys made the tree smaller.  My DH trimmed our bushes the other day.  They were starting to look outgrown.
> 
> Afternoon is crawling along.  Older one works dinner time, so it will be a little one and me dinner meal tonight.  I will see if a starving kid or not.  Never quite know how much she actually ate for lunch.  She was asking what for dinner as soon as she opened the door last night.  Was chicken, as I had chopped it into small thin pieces before she came, and it cooks fast, so not sure, maybe burgers, as if I pound them thin, they too don’t take long to cook.  Hmmm. It is taco Tuesday.  I think we have some tortillas, so beef tacos instead of making burgers, just cook the ground beef.  Will see what mood she is in.



I had a nice Darjeeling loose leaf, never a bag.....I was thinking of you when I made it funnily enough......scone was delicious. 

Yes, he`s a good man who is a fair old age so depends on his son to do a lot of the work now. He gives our gardener a good few jobs to do too which is nice as he is building his own gardening business. I did laugh as he tried to convince us we needed all our fruit trees trimmed this year.....eh, no. 

Enjoy dinner whatever you have.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Awe Mac such a long appointment bet you’re glad to be home. I have just rearranged our dental check ups as my best friend in Yorkshire has asked us to extend our trip to them in two weeks time.  Happy to accept!  
Ooh Lynne not long to go! Hope it’s a good trip.
Charade hope your slow day at the office wasn’t too exhausting.
Four trips to the tip with the trailer today and lots more to go.  Kev’s working so hard while the weather is good as it would be much harder in the rain.  More trees to come out at the front to widen the driveway but a couple of new ones will go in eventually.  Getting jobs done here is very tough at the moment. Possibly with everyone spending more time at home the money is being spent on property.  It may be next spring before our chosen contractor can do the driveway and the same with the fencing at the rear.
We are back on Keto here so tonight we’ve had fresh salmon and prawns as a break from all the meat!
Currently binge watching New Amsterdam.  Onto series 2 now.
Hope everyone has a good evening.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Hot and getting hotter.  Early morning weather guy said today, unhealthy air, tomorrow hotter, Wednesday, HOT.  Will send our sunshine to Paris.
> 
> We have bluegills for sale here. Nope from me. No fish in this home, except for sushi, that older one eats. I stay far away when he eats it. Even a small whiff of fish smell, eww. Oh well. We had very good steak on the grill last night, with fresh corn and sautéed some onions and orange peppers on grill too. So a no fish menu. But glad to hear Paris’s fish feast was delicious.
> 
> Ooh almost time for my lunchtime walk.  Will be wearing that hat.  So bright out.  And a hehe, little one texted me a few minutes after she left.  She had spilled her water bottle all over, including her shirt, so left her shirt on our stoop, and would I get it for her.  I texted back, yes, but should have kept it on, would keep ya cool. LoL  No answer, shirt was hung up, and within the 2 hours I hung it up, it’s dry.  She was having Monday morning blues.  But I think she’s just too ready to be done with camp work.  Older one is relaxing mode today.  Guess I’m going to have a grilled cheese for lunch.


It rained allllllll day yesterday.  Today is scorching and humid.  May see more rain this evening.  

Seafood is a strange thing....most seem to either love it or hate it.  Not much in between.



schumigirl said:


> They look delicious Lori. They look a little like piranhas before they are filleted, but they look like fish we`d enjoy. We all love fish in this house.
> 
> Glad you liked them and didn`t he do well!!! I think he`d love this fishing around the UK....so many varieties and choices. Fresh fish is indeed a pleasure. I think we are so spoiled having the best choices of surf and turf and anything in between in the UK.......Aberdeen Angus steaks are the best you can get, apart from Wagyu of course.
> 
> Yes, your grass and plants will be greener than ever with rain......ours is permanently green as we do get a lot of rain here........have a great day Lori, even if it is a slow start......hug those puppies if it gets too loud for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful walk this morning, warm with a lovely breeze which is perfect for us. Beach was filling up as we left this morning. It`s going to be a busy one down there again this week as weather is to stay lovely all week, apart from the odd rumble in the evenings.
> 
> Met some friends for coffee, well tea for me, this morning after we did some grocery shopping. This friend is one who knows everything that is going with everyone.....she`s funny though, she put one of our friends husbands in his place last weekend as he is a cheap tipper.....she told him he wasn`t shafting the waiter this time around and to open his wallet.....good for her.....he did eventually pay his share. Nothing worse than cheap tippers whe you`re out for a meal.
> 
> And we did get a cottage booked up in the village we love in the Cotwolds, with a suitable parking area for his baby......there were a couple available, but parking was in the road or public car parks a minute or so away. So, happy we are booked, not the place we would have really liked, but it looks nice enough and handy to walk to many pubs and restaurants in the evenings.
> 
> BBQ food tonight.......


Piranahs, lol!  There is a resemblance!

Great news about getting a place booked!!!  Looking forward to that TR!!



Robo56 said:


> Good Monday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 595896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Carole. We had a lovely steak dinner and the biggest margaritas I have ever seen. Drinks and meal were very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, some of those insurance Companies know how to make sure  to pay as little as possible. Sorry to hear it was not covered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lynne. You have a trip just around the corner with your daughter.
> View attachment 595898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear your smell is returning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me of the cocktail sauce at St. Elmo’s Steakhouse in Indy. It is nuclear hot. Just a little tip of the fork in it and tasted will blow your sinuses out......LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.....beautiful charcuterie boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday. You deserve to be spoiled.
> 
> View attachment 595894
> 
> View attachment 595897
> 
> View attachment 595895
> 
> Safe travels to you and your Mr on your travels to Myrtle Beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your hubby had a nice catch of fish. Looks delicious.
> 
> 
> Mac hope the dental work is moving along and all is well.
> 
> 
> We finally got the rain we have been needing for awhile. It started  raining in the wee hours of the morning and then a torrential down pour. It’s cleared off now and the sun has sprung through the clouds. I might take a walk today.
> 
> I was able to snag a ressie for Olga’s Cantina when at Galaxy’s Edge in September. Haven’t been in there yet. Have to a ressie to even walk in and look. I like Galaxy’s Edge. Will probably do a little Christmas shopping while in Galaxy’s Edge for the Star Wars fans in the family.
> 
> Going to cut out some material for masks a little latter.
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone.


Nice you were able to book Olga's Cantina!  

I have been thinking about beginning my Xmas shopping as well.  I prefer to have 3/4 complete before Thanksgiving.  Not a fan of the big shopping crowds years prior.  No idea what this year will be like...



tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> to our lovely keisha...View attachment 595921
> I know that I post this every year but I love it!
> 
> Finally made our plans for HHN this year...private RIP tour booked and ROF so we're good to go.
> 
> The plan for today is shopping with my kids and going to the movies to see Jungle Cruise.  To heck with housework.
> 
> Hope everyone has a fantastic day


How was the Jungle Cruise movie?   I like both The Rock and Emily Blunt in other movies, so hoping it was good!



Realfoodfans said:


> Happy Birthday Keisha!  Hope you’re having a lovely day.
> 
> Hope all are well and enjoying the summer.
> 
> We had a great vacation in Wales with lovely sunshine - just one day we got rain and luckily we had pre-booked the Ffestiniog Mountain Railway trip which was wonderful.  Grandpa was kept very busy as we bought a small dinghy for the GC and they spent hours in the sea in their wetsuits.  Much better than we expected and we were directly next to the sand dunes and the beach with Mount Snowdon behind us in the distance.  We also bought a beach trolley which was great to load up and cart everything over to the beach.
> 
> We are kept busy sorting out all the legal things  in the hope our persistence will bring quicker results.
> 
> Now we are home Kev is busy removing some trees and flower beds in the garden as he’s ordered a large workshop/shed to make himself a den!  I’m organising a tree surgeon to get some of the stumps removed. Trying to get some jobs done this week as the GC are away until Friday.
> 
> Stay well all x


Hi Real, glad to hear you had a lovely vacation!!

Tree surgeon....not a term used in my area.  Like the sound of it though!!



schumigirl said:


> ​
> Yep, still sitting outside......tea just doesn`t cut it sometimes.......beautiful evening sitting near several lavendar bushes.....gorgeous.
> 
> Hoping Janet is well on her way and not too long till they get there and start a lovely trip.......


Oh darn, I missed wine Monday!  I think I'll make it up with a wine Tuesday, lol!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick mid-day stop in!
> 
> Well, our weekend plans changed.  We headed to the city to see the kids and grand daughter.  It was a great to see them again.  Since they didn't get here last weekend like they planned to, and because it will be a few weeks again before we see them again...we decided to do a quick trip to see them this weekend.
> 
> We got to so swimming with them on Saturday.  It was a great family facility...very similar to the facility here in town.  Ours is a much bigger scale...but we had fun with her in the wave pool, lazy river...and this Grammie even took her down the kiddie slides lol.  I love a good water park.  As long as I can wear my glasses or put them on right after I go on a slide...I will do it!!!!  I'm pretty blind without my glasses.  We had a blast....then we took them all out for a nice supper as the grandbaby was hungry.  She did great at the restaurant.  Closer to the end of the meal...she was getting antsy...but with the marvel of phones and streaming services....We put on her favorite show...and she continued to eat and sit until we were all done.  They do try to limit screen time....but it definitely helped not having a total toddler breakdown lol.
> 
> I'm not sure what this week has in store yet, but working the next couple of nights as well...so no free time until Wednesday night...and the vacation fund continues to grow a little bit each week.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day....stay safe hommies!!!!!!!


Sounds like a fantastic weekend!!!!  Waterparks are loads of fun!



keishashadow said:


> Started the drive out in this mess today at 6:30 am.   it stuck around for 3 hours made for slow going but, 2.5 hours to go!  Had a quick stop fir coffee & gas/Cracker Barrel (needed a country ham fix)   shoukd make it in with just just the noon stop
> View attachment 595954
> 
> Thanks fir all the loverly BD wishes!!!
> 
> LOL I’ve caught hundreds in my time. Must say I never quite made that association until now!  So true
> 
> Wonderful news
> it never gets old
> 
> Wow! So nice to hear.
> 
> that sounds like a great trip
> 
> 
> Water parks are so fun with the grands.  Well until they clamor for the speed slides


Yucky driving conditions....hope you made it safely and are currently enjoying some waves!!



Realfoodfans said:


> Charade glad you’re garage door was fixed.  Nice to get tasks completed.
> Lynne when is your next trip away?
> Hope Keisha posts more pictures!
> Which village are you visiting Schumi?  Not been to the Cotswolds since we got Louie but love the area.
> Cooler here today but Kev already has the trailer loaded with branches and logs for the first run to the tip.  There will be a few journeys and some great logs on the pile for my fire pit.  We had an early awakening with a parcel delivery so that got us started with our day.
> 
> View attachment 596092


Love that pup picture!!




Lynne G said:


> Aww, sweet picture of Louie, Julie.  Sounds like a busy morning.  We leave this weekend for a short trip before little one has to go back to college.  Seems that new coaster got her wanting to ride it sooner rather than later. And so, trip was booked.
> 
> Yay, garage opener fixed for Charade. Glad to hear.
> 
> Ooh it’s a Tuesday. The day of the week Mac may want to have that Taco Bell run. We had done that run last Saturday, as little one wanted to try the fries, as they have once again returned to the menu. Maybe we will have a Taco Bell run, though I doubt it. Maybe we will make some for dinner though. Last night vote was for chicken, so chicken it was. Thinking can make beef tacos, but will see what the vote is today. Ooh, since we did have those grilled cheese sandwiches for yesterday’s lunch, older one was thinking of Chinese for lunch. Hmm, they do have week day lunch specials. Sounds good to me. And you know it’s going to be hot. Again, a clear overnight, and we are 77 out already. Hotter one indeed. Here is Heat Wave number 5 of the Summer.
> 
> And so, back to my week day routine I go. With tea my drink of this early morning.
> 
> Have that Terrific Taco Tuesday homies.  Good Morning all.


Beef tacos sound about right!

Sadly, I planned poorly....saucy pork chops here, lol!



macraven said:


> Back to the dentist this morning and wrote a note to myself not to forget to take the 4 pills one hour prior
> 
> I was called yesterday afternoon to remind me not to forget to take the antibiotics
> 
> Dentist won’t do the work if I fail to take them
> 
> my psoriasis caused an infection in my gums so I take antibiotics as preventative care prior to any work to be done .
> I am not even halfway done with all the dental
> work but trying to have it finished before my September vacation
> 
> He uses nitrous and it’s very tolerable for dental work to be done
> 
> The process to finding new medical personal
> took me a few years to find doctors here
> My issue was finding one that was close to home
> 
> t believe no Taco Bell run for me for dinner tonight
> 
> Hope all the homes have a great day !


Take care of yourself Mac!  Have a good rest after the appointment...it'll do wonders!



Charade67 said:


> I am so bored. I have nothing to do at work today. I am almost asleep at my desk.
> 
> Real - Cute picture of Louie enjoying the shade.
> 
> Mac - Hope all goes well at the Dentist.
> 
> Is it lunchtime yet?


Hope the rest of your day passes quickly!



Lynne G said:


> Oh no Charade, I hope things pick up to make your afternoon go faster.
> 
> Was a very hot feeling lunchtime walk.  Chinese for lunch.  Yay!  Free wanton soup, with  all gone. Was good tasting.  And now, sipping on some tea.
> 
> Always a raised eyebrow when phone flashes extreme weather warnings in next 18 hours.  Yeah, so unhealthy humid air, those dark green, yellow and red blobs will appear on the weather radar.  And we really must be in that sweet spot.  Last night, lots of rain seen, and yeah, and we were in that small ribbon of area that the rain downpours avoided.  So we could hear the thunder, and it got that darker, and windy look you get before rain, but no rain for us.  Lucky tonight?  Guess we will see.


Hope weather is not too bad in your area!

Love some wonton soup!



macraven said:


> 3 hours later and now back home
> I go back on the 18th for a crown to be put on
> 
> crown work is easypeasy for me!


3 hours!  Wow, that's quite an appointment. 
 Be well!



schumigirl said:


> Glad it all went well......I do like that nitrous oxide....or happy juice as it`s better known.......they should sell it in pharmacies!
> 
> 
> Hope Charade didn`t fall asleep and Lynne didn`t get rained upon.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went out very early this morning for a 7 mile walk, it was lovely, warm and sunny but forgot to put sunscreen on, thankfully no sunburn. Came home and went to get new walking shoes as I`ve worn these ones out, stores were so busy for a quiet Tuesday.
> 
> Then, met two friends for lunch and had some lovely seafood on the beach with them. Got home and changed into new shoes and shorts, went another walk and I was happy the shoes are comfortable.
> 
> Only walked 3 miles as looking at the sky, heavy rain was on the way, and we were lucky to just get home when the heavens opened......massive downpour but no thunder....yet. It is hot though which is lovely.
> 
> One of those busy days. Some of you might remember me mentioning last week we had an arborist coming this week. It was supposed to be yesterday but his son had a bad reaction to the vaccine, so they came today and now we have a much smaller and tidier Bay Leaf tree, didn`t take them long at all.
> 
> No need for dinner tonight as we are still full from lunch, but maybe a cherry scone each with a pot of tea will suffice.





New shoes...and new purses, are my total weaknesses!!!
I may be spilling over into the guest room closet soon








DD and I made a trip down to her new apartment yesterday.  We need to get a few room measurements, to make sure both couches will fit---mostly into the TINY elevator.  And it's such an old building, the rooms are weird sizes/configurations from being pieced together over the years.

When we entered the apartment, I just about dropped my jaw to the floor!!
The place is nowhere near ready for her move on Saturday.   The kitchen is completely gutted, as in empty! New cupboards are still in boxes in the living room.  Wallpaper is half on, half off in some places.  Wall repairs have been made, but no new paint has been applied.
There is a ton to do to make this place livable....by Saturday!!!

I went directly downstairs to speak with the building manager.  He seemed to think the apartment was much further along, but hadn't checked with his own eyes.  Ummm, no!  Please take a look!
He didn't seem overly concerned about it all, but I told him...."we have movers scheduled"!!

Ended up having DH call and speak with the owner of the building.  Now, magically....it will be done on Saturday!  They are pulling workers from other jobs to get this apartment finished, which should have happened already.
I'm not holding my breath.  We will see what Saturday brings.

It just really upsets me that I was basically dismissed....and when DH got involved, it was solved quite quickly!  This still exists in 2021???   GRRRR!!!!!!


Today is much more peaceful!  Ran a few errands, and will meet with a friend later for a chat.
And tomorrow night is our much anticipated Wine Cruise!!  Really looking forward to that!  Weather should be quite warm, but at least it should be dry....I'll take it!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, sadly, Paris.  When DH and I went out to dinner, he’s always given the check, even though I’m usually the one that pays.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> It rained allllllll day yesterday.  Today is scorching and humid.  May see more rain this evening.
> 
> Seafood is a strange thing....most seem to either love it or hate it.  Not much in between.
> 
> 
> Piranahs, lol!  There is a resemblance!
> 
> Great news about getting a place booked!!!  Looking forward to that TR!!
> 
> 
> Nice you were able to book Olga's Cantina!
> 
> I have been thinking about beginning my Xmas shopping as well.  I prefer to have 3/4 complete before Thanksgiving.  Not a fan of the big shopping crowds years prior.  No idea what this year will be like...
> 
> 
> How was the Jungle Cruise movie?   I like both The Rock and Emily Blunt in other movies, so hoping it was good!
> 
> 
> Hi Real, glad to hear you had a lovely vacation!!
> 
> Tree surgeon....not a term used in my area.  Like the sound of it though!!
> 
> 
> Oh darn, I missed wine Monday!  I think I'll make it up with a wine Tuesday, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a fantastic weekend!!!!  Waterparks are loads of fun!
> 
> 
> Yucky driving conditions....hope you made it safely and are currently enjoying some waves!!
> 
> 
> Love that pup picture!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beef tacos sound about right!
> 
> Sadly, I planned poorly....saucy pork chops here, lol!
> 
> 
> Take care of yourself Mac!  Have a good rest after the appointment...it'll do wonders!
> 
> 
> Hope the rest of your day passes quickly!
> 
> 
> Hope weather is not too bad in your area!
> 
> Love some wonton soup!
> 
> 
> 3 hours!  Wow, that's quite an appointment.
> Be well!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 596218
> 
> New shoes...and new purses, are my total weaknesses!!!
> I may be spilling over into the guest room closet soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD and I made a trip down to her new apartment yesterday.  We need to get a few room measurements, to make sure both couches will fit---mostly into the TINY elevator.  And it's such an old building, the rooms are weird sizes/configurations from being pieced together over the years.
> 
> When we entered the apartment, I just about dropped my jaw to the floor!!
> The place is nowhere near ready for her move on Saturday.   The kitchen is completely gutted, as in empty! New cupboards are still in boxes in the living room.  Wallpaper is half on, half off in some places.  Wall repairs have been made, but no new paint has been applied.
> There is a ton to do to make this place livable....by Saturday!!!
> 
> I went directly downstairs to speak with the building manager.  He seemed to think the apartment was much further along, but hadn't checked with his own eyes.  Ummm, no!  Please take a look!
> He didn't seem overly concerned about it all, but I told him...."we have movers scheduled"!!
> 
> Ended up having DH call and speak with the owner of the building.  Now, magically....it will be done on Saturday!  They are pulling workers from other jobs to get this apartment finished, which should have happened already.
> I'm not holding my breath.  We will see what Saturday brings.
> 
> It just really upsets me that I was basically dismissed....and when DH got involved, it was solved quite quickly!  This still exists in 2021???   GRRRR!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Today is much more peaceful!  Ran a few errands, and will meet with a friend later for a chat.
> And tomorrow night is our much anticipated Wine Cruise!!  Really looking forward to that!  Weather should be quite warm, but at least it should be dry....I'll take it!
> View attachment 596221



lol.....I wish I could say they were glamorous shoes.....sadly not, sensible walking shoes but will take me miles.......unlike high heels, not sure I could still walk very far in proper high shoes now!

Wine Tuesday works well too....heck wine any night.......lol.......

ETA.......didn`t realise tomorrow night was the wine cruise.....how lovely....I know you`ll enjoy that!!! I may open a bottle and pretend to be with you......cheers!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Stay healthy and safe everyone!!!

Almost time to head off to the second job again tonight.  Hopefully I get door duty tonight.  I'm too tired to do much else.  Not sure how much longer I will keep the job.  I had a $$$ amount I wanted in that account....and I have reached it.  I did take 2 weeks " holiday " time off for the last 2 weeks of Aug.  I will decide how I feel after doing that.  Even if I work until Xmas...as it's always busy Oct - Dec in the store.  I will decide once my " holiday" is over.  

Sounds like everyone is chugging along.  NO major life events happening(ed).  

Stay safe...and have a great day hommies!!!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Super productive night tonight. DH and I have a friend that we met when we all lived in Florida. She now lives near where we live now. (She is actually from this area and was somewhat responsible for us moving here, but that's another story.) She used to design kitchens and bathrooms professionally. Tonight we took her to dinner and then got her advice on how to renovate our kitchen. We now have some paint color ideas and have made a definite decision on the granite countertop. 



Lynne G said:


> Always a raised eyebrow when phone flashes extreme weather warnings in next 18 hours. Yeah, so unhealthy humid air, those dark green, yellow and red blobs will appear on the weather radar. And we really must be in that sweet spot. Last night, lots of rain seen, and yeah, and we were in that small ribbon of area that the rain downpours avoided. So we could hear the thunder, and it got that darker, and windy look you get before rain, but no rain for us. Lucky tonight? Guess we will see.


We had lots of thunder this afternoon, but not much rain. It looks like we will get more rain over the weekend and early next week.



macraven said:


> 3 hours later and now back home
> I go back on the 18th for a crown to be put on
> 
> crown work is easypeasy for me!


 I do not envy you. Other than wisdom teeth removal, I have not had any dental work done. I pray that I never have to. I probably wouldn't be a good patient. 



schumigirl said:


> Hope Charade didn`t fall asleep and Lynne didn`t get rained upon.......


 I came really close. I hope I have more to do tomorrow. 



schumigirl said:


> No need for dinner tonight as we are still full from lunch, but maybe a cherry scone each with a pot of tea will suffice.


 Ooh, that sounds really good. I need to go back to the tea room so I can have a good pot of tea. 



J'aime Paris said:


> I have been thinking about beginning my Xmas shopping as well. I prefer to have 3/4 complete before Thanksgiving. Not a fan of the big shopping crowds years prior. No idea what this year will be like...


 I worked in retail for 6 years. That was enough to keep me out of the post Thanksgiving shopping crowds. 



J'aime Paris said:


> It just really upsets me that I was basically dismissed....and when DH got involved, it was solved quite quickly! This still exists in 2021??? GRRRR!!!!!!


 Sadly, it does still exist. I hope they get everything done in time. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Almost time to head off to the second job again tonight. Hopefully I get door duty tonight. I'm too tired to do much else. Not sure how much longer I will keep the job. I had a $$$ amount I wanted in that account....and I have reached it. I did take 2 weeks " holiday " time off for the last 2 weeks of Aug. I will decide how I feel after doing that. Even if I work until Xmas...as it's always busy Oct - Dec in the store. I will decide once my " holiday" is over.


Ever so often I think about getting a second job for vacation purposes, but I always talk myself out of it. When I started planning my October trip I started putting money aside from each paycheck. I think I will continue to do so in case I should decided to do another solo getaway. 


Almost bedtime. I'll look for a light unless someone else has one.


----------



## macraven

I always enjoy the lights you give us
Looking forward to what you come up with tonight!


----------



## Charade67

This one is different.


----------



## macraven

Super !


----------



## Lynne G

Cute light Charade.  And nice to have help with new kitchen decisions.  

Ooh, with all the rain we got yesterday evening, though not as much as North of me, it’s very foggy out now.  And 72 out. While the rain did drop the temps from 91 to 72 last night, it was still a muggy night. And joy, weather lady this morning news said Excessive Heat Warnings. A full day of sun after this fog burns off, then a humid 93 the high day. The word HOT in capital letters, was next to today’s high temp. Poor little one. She thought yesterday was hot. And weather lady said tomorrow will be even hotter. Eh, Summer. Yay. Though time of year, hurricanes. Seems not quite a hurricane but that storm Fred better stay more in the Gulf. Seems to be predicted to hit around Tampa area on Sunday. Hope it does not interfere with our flight, and not have wet luggage. We should be flying out in what our weather lady said would be a cooler, partly sunny 82 degree high day. Crossing our fingers Fred does not mess up our plans.

But who do I see?



So yay, camel is here. it’s that Hump of a day that means we are in the middle of the week, and as most are happy the week day routines end in two days. In my case, ends tomorrow. Yay to start the weekend a day early. Yeah, it will be a wash day and getting my new driver’s license. Little one has to get hers done too. And a hehe, mine won’t have that red line across top as little one will have. Poor kid is a year away from being that 21 year old. At least she does not now get what we call the Cinderella license, that the first 3 years one if get license at 16. But will save packing for the next day, most likely later in the day. Still seems to be an early morning flight, crossing all fingers and toes it takes off and lands as scheduled. At least will get a car ride to airport, and should be fast, as weekend day, and so early in the wee hours.

And that’s it folks.  Wonderful Wednesday homies.  And stay cool, it’s going to be a hot one today.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade......nice you have some professional advice on your kitchen......always handy to have someone who knows their stuff.

Tea rooms are always lovely, we have many of them around us and each one is nicer than the last. And yes, nice night light. 




Another beautiful morning here. Bit cool when we first went out but, it was just after 7.15 so fair enough. But, it got nicer as the morning went on and we definitely appreciated our showers when we got back in. Lovely 7 miles and all in very comfortable new walking shoes. 

Fresh crab for lunch, we bought two this morning when we were out on the front, Tom is stripping them down now, I don`t do that part. We bought some bread from the village bakery this morning too, and with some salad will make a lovely lunch.

Dinner tonight is spicy pork tenderloin, it`s been marinading all morning, doesn`t take long to cook either, but very tasty. 

This afternoon is some phone calls and some chats with some friends too.....nice quiet day for us. 



























Have a lovely Wednesday  





​


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I woke up way too early today and haven’t been able to get back to sleep.

I think we are going to go ahead and schedule the painter for our kitchen cabinets and order the countertops. We will also replace the sink.  We are debating between  a single or double bowl sink. Any experiences? Opinions?


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I woke up way too early today and haven’t been able to get back to sleep.
> 
> I think we are going to go ahead and schedule the painter for our kitchen cabinets and order the countertops. We will also replace the sink.  We are debating between  a single or double bowl sink. Any experiences? Opinions?



We have double sinks in both our kitchen and Utility rooms, we don`t often use the smaller of them. We thought we would, but more often than not we don`t. 

When we move to our next home, I won`t bother with double sinks....only place they are a benefit to us, is the master bathroom......lol....got to have our own sinks!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Charade, I have a single large one and my sister replaced her two sided sink with a  huge one. Like Schumi, her smaller side was small enough not was really that useful, and she didn’t use it much either.


----------



## Charade67

We currently have a double sink, but both sides are the same size. Last night our friend made a rather convincing argument for the single sink. Now we are thinking.

The painter can start in about 3 weeks. I’m going to call the granite place when they open at 9:00.


----------



## macraven

We went from a single sink to a double sink in in one room


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> We currently have a double sink, but both sides are the same size. Last night our friend made a rather convincing argument for the single sink. Now we are thinking.
> 
> The painter can start in about 3 weeks. I’m going to call the granite place when they open at 9:00.



I`m curious what their argument was for a single sink......I never really gave it a lot of thought before. 

Our laundry room has a single sink, it`s huge and my favourite of all three kitchen/laundry/utility room sinks. I wish it was in the kitchen. The smaller of the two are both still a decent size, not small, but we just never use them.

Not too long to wait for your decorator.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Early morning stop in....before I start shuffling papers.

We have a double sink in our kitchen.  I love my double sink.  It is over sized, and deep.  It took me a long time to find the right now...and I love it.  I am not a lover of the drying rack....and honestly, I have ZERO room in my small kitchen to store it when it is not being used.  We don't have a master suite bathroom.  I get to share with all the stinky boys in my house  If I was to have a master bedroom with an ensuite...I would probably do one large sink. I wouldn't want to clean 2 sinks - but would LOVE to show dh how actually messy and dirty he makes the sink 

The weather has turned again.  Hopefully the wind stays away for a bit.  It's been extremely windy here the past few days.  The forecast is for hot again this weekend again.  Hopefully I'll have my fishing rod in my hands again on Saturday.  We will see what the weekend holds.  We told youngest ds it was his choice what we did this weekend.  Maybe it will be a trip into Jasper for a night to check out some sights there. 



Charade67 said:


> Tonight we took her to dinner and then got her advice on how to renovate our kitchen. We now have some paint color ideas and have made a definite decision on the granite countertop.


Getting the advise from someone like that is awesome.  I'm glad you were able to get that!!!  


Charade67 said:


> Ever so often I think about getting a second job for vacation purposes, but I always talk myself out of it. When I started planning my October trip I started putting money aside from each paycheck. I think I will continue to do so in case I should decided to do another solo getaway.


I did it at first to help offset the cost of dd's destination wedding.  Then I liked to be able to add to out " vacation budget"  this way as well.  We do have a vacation budget that we add to each  month...but this helps to bump it up.  But both myself...and dh are tired of me working so much.  He actually misses me  - which was why I changed my availability to just weekday evenings, so that I could have more time with the family on weekends.  


Lynne G said:


> Crossing our fingers Fred does not mess up our plans.


I'm crossing everything for you too....I hope Fred doesn't make an appearance.  

Well...that took WAYYYYYYYYYYY longer that it should have.  MY computer hasn't been working great.  I knew an update was coming....when it locked up again on me...I checked and there it was.  So I did the update...and computer is back to working great again.  Sheesh.  I've been struggling with it for 2 weeks already.  Funny how that works.  

Anyways....have a great day hommies....stay safe!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Early morning stop in....before I start shuffling papers.
> 
> We have a double sink in our kitchen.  I love my double sink.  It is over sized, and deep.  It took me a long time to find the right now...and I love it.  I am not a lover of the drying rack....and honestly, I have ZERO room in my small kitchen to store it when it is not being used.  We don't have a master suite bathroom.  I get to share with all the stinky boys in my house  If I was to have a master bedroom with an ensuite...I would probably do one large sink. I wouldn't want to clean 2 sinks - but would LOVE to show dh how actually messy and dirty he makes the sink
> 
> The weather has turned again.  Hopefully the wind stays away for a bit.  It's been extremely windy here the past few days.  The forecast is for hot again this weekend again.  Hopefully I'll have my fishing rod in my hands again on Saturday.  We will see what the weekend holds.  We told youngest ds it was his choice what we did this weekend.  Maybe it will be a trip into Jasper for a night to check out some sights there.
> 
> 
> Getting the advise from someone like that is awesome.  I'm glad you were able to get that!!!
> 
> I did it at first to help offset the cost of dd's destination wedding.  Then I liked to be able to add to out " vacation budget"  this way as well.  We do have a vacation budget that we add to each  month...but this helps to bump it up.  But both myself...and dh are tired of me working so much.  He actually misses me  - which was why I changed my availability to just weekday evenings, so that I could have more time with the family on weekends.
> 
> I'm crossing everything for you too....I hope Fred doesn't make an appearance.
> 
> Well...that took WAYYYYYYYYYYY longer that it should have.  MY computer hasn't been working great.  I knew an update was coming....when it locked up again on me...I checked and there it was.  So I did the update...and computer is back to working great again.  Sheesh.  I've been struggling with it for 2 weeks already.  Funny how that works.
> 
> Anyways....have a great day hommies....stay safe!!!!!



Takes me less time to clean the master bath double sinks than it does to clean the sinks in both kitchen and Utility as they are both granite made composite sinks. They are fabulous, but I am a little OCD about cleaning so probably make a rod for my own back. It`s first a mixture of soapy mixture, then baking soda, then vinegar then polish up with a mineral oil. But, it`s worth it as they are beautiful sinks and worth the extra few minutes to clean them up properly. Even if they don`t need it.....or so I`m told! 

Glad your computer is working again, it`s horrible when they are slow. 



Lynne....goodness didn`t realise it was Sunday you left. Looks to be ok for travel from what I read......




Spiced tenderloin was lovely, I did make it a little too spicy, but not as bad as my last spicy dish that ended up in the trash! Very juicy and not a drop leftover. 

Had a warm and sunny afternoon, but with a few heavy downpours.....one that lasted about 20 seconds. Mornings seem to be much nicer than afternoons right now. 

No idea what we`re doing tonight, think DH wants to watch a movie, so might settle down with something funny or a good tense one. Either way, snuggle up together on the sofa`s with maybe one glass of wine.......

And Keisha is having a whale of a time in Myrtle Beach........


----------



## Realfoodfans

One and a half sinks in the kitchen here.  I use the little one for washing dog dishes and dirtier jobs!  Utility not done yet but I used to have a deep “Belfast” sink at our old house so wouldn’t mind one again here.  Very useful.

More jobs done today including lots of windows cleaned.  Kev carried on in the garden and is working so hard.  Nice to have that sense of achievement but there’s so much to do I wish he’d let me get some of the jobs outsourced.

Mussels in white wine with garlic tonight. One of my favourite things to eat.

Evening in front of the tv clearing some of the recordings off the planner before the children are home on Friday.

Hope everyone else has a peaceful evening.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Helping out the the visiting health and safety gal.  Our current health and safety person is off on medical leave and hopefully he is back at the end of the year.  We have been keeping up with most stuff.  She is visiting to do some crane training for a couple of new employees as well as give our records a good look over.  So I have been busy helping her with that.  Taking a few tips to help our manager get through the remainder of the year until our own guy gets back.  

I told ds to take some meat out of the freezer to defrost.  Not completely sure what he took out yet.  I will figure it out by the seat of my pants when I get home.  Dh and the boys went grocery shopping Monday while I was at work.  I haven't had time to even really look at what they bought.  I'll come up with something.  

Currently shredding and deep into Youtube videos again.   Is it 4:30 yet lol.


----------



## Lynne G

And the rain has come.  Ooh a little red blob in the yellow blob on weather radar just went over us.  No thunder, but quite the downpour.  I guess there is thunder somewhere, as my phone keeps flashing lightning in the area, stay safe. Yeah, not going anywhere tonight anyway.  

Little one was starved when she came through the door, and since just her and me, repeat of another dinner not that long ago. Chicken tenders in the oven, fries in the air fryer and made pasta that was asked to be mac and cheese, and yep, had to save some of that melted cheese to pour over the fries. Not going to lie, I like cheese fries. 

And so, since the men are working and little one is online with her friends, made some lovely tea for me, and deciding what to view in my smaller screen.  Quiet night, and that’s alright for a week day night.


----------



## Charade67

Another super slow day at work today. I don;t wan to be swamped, but I need a little more to do.

We are renovation the house a month at a time. This is what our timeline looks like so far:
August - paint the walls
September - paint kitchen cabinets
October - install new countertops
November - new flooring

Hopefully everything will get done before Christmas



schumigirl said:


> I`m curious what their argument was for a single sink......I never really gave it a lot of thought before.


Basically since the main thing we use the sink for is to wash large items like pots and pans, having the single sink would give us more room. She thinks the divider in the sink is wasted space. Dh isn't sold on the single sink though. He is looking at a 60/40 double sink. I really don't care as long as we have a faucet with a sprayer. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> But both myself...and dh are tired of me working so much. He actually misses me  - which was why I changed my availability to just weekday evenings, so that I could have more time with the family on weekends.


My husband takes a martial arts class 3 nights a week. Those would be good nights for me to have another part time job, but I really don't think I want to go back into retail.

Tonight B and I went through all of the stuff she needs to take back to the dorm and made a list of the things she needs. We will probably go shopping on Friday. 

.


----------



## Charade67

Reaching back a bit for tonight's light.


----------



## macraven

Woot !
Another fine night light for us


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Ran to the farmers market quick after work with DH.  It's only open Saturday mornings and Wednesday evenings.  Picked up a bunch of fresh veggies.  Whipped up some turkey burger patties, fresh potatoes, air-dried some fresh carrots and beets (together) and a quick cucumber salad.  It was a yummy supper.  
Sitting with the remote.  No walk tonight as it's super windy again, and not waking weather.  Hopefully tomorrow is better wind wise.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Another super slow day at work today. I don;t wan to be swamped, but I need a little more to do.
> 
> We are renovation the house a month at a time. This is what our timeline looks like so far:
> August - paint the walls
> September - paint kitchen cabinets
> October - install new countertops
> November - new flooring
> 
> Hopefully everything will get done before Christmas
> 
> Basically since the main thing we use the sink for is to wash large items like pots and pans, having the single sink would give us more room. She thinks the divider in the sink is wasted space. Dh isn't sold on the single sink though. He is looking at a 60/40 double sink. I really don't care as long as we have a faucet with a sprayer.
> 
> My husband takes a martial arts class 3 nights a week. Those would be good nights for me to have another part time job, but I really don't think I want to go back into retail.
> 
> Tonight B and I went through all of the stuff she needs to take back to the dorm and made a list of the things she needs. We will probably go shopping on Friday.
> 
> .




Good plan Charade...... it`s lovely seeing improvements happen.

I see what she means. Ours are 60/40 and very deep, can`t remember what the name they gave that type of sink, but if you have plenty of room then it`s a good idea. It looks good, but as we don`t wash many things by hand it is wasted I guess. Everything except pots, pans and certain knives goes in the dishwasher, not much handwashing here.

I don`t have a sprayer though, don`t think that was an option, nice idea though, that would be handy.





Charade67 said:


> Reaching back a bit for tonight's light.
> 
> View attachment 596535
> 
> 
> I do like that night light!
> ​





Wind got up a bit last night, but calm as you like this morning. Walking on the beachfront is very open so it`s nicer when it`s calm. A little breeze is nice though when it`s hotter. Lots of sunshine today, so absolutely sunscreen before we head out even though it`s early doors. It would be ironic to have had so many trips to Florida and not get sunburnt, but have it happen here.

Some of Europe are having terrible heat issues these last few days 47C in some places which is high even for mainland Europe. I think we have to get the tail end of it somehow......

Walking this morning, then after we get showered again, will head out to the kitchen store, decided to change a few things. I bought a new colander weeks back, but not keen on it now, and will pick up some other little things no doubt. It`s one of those stores you go in for one thing and come out laden with items you didn`t know you wanted.

Cajun spiced chicken breasts tonight for dinner......will make a light creamy sauce to go with it, we had this in a restaurant last year and I didn`t think it needed the sauce when I read the menu, but it worked well together, will make some roasted carrots again like last night and call that dinner. Lunch is whatever, but first a poached egg on an English muffin with lots of tea.......































Have a wonderful Thursday


Not sure what happened with this post earlier.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh the rain has left the area and ooh what a clear early morning it is.  But yeah, the AC will be getting a workout as Excessive Heat warnings issued again today.  And ooh you think Florida can get hot, 97 degrees is our high today, with feel like temps 103 to 105 degrees. Muggy, so sweaty anyone?  

Nice to update your kitchen Charade.  I do hope all done well before the holidays.  Yeah, it’s that back to school time.  Think little one’s does still expect to mostly be masked in person, older one’s still not saying.  I can see them more online more than hers.  Hope B has a great semester.  

Ah yes, a Thirsty Thursday is here. Certainly stay hydrated if you are enjoying this Summer blast of sticky hot air.

And so, last day of this week to be on that week day schedule. Yay, to a short week, then a not a routine one next week. Thus, back to my tea and screen. 


Totally Terrific Thirsty Thursday homies.  Drink up, tomorrow’s Friday, and then the weekend.  Woot!  Cheers!


----------



## schumigirl

Always good to have a shorter working week Lynne and then you have your trip coming up......always exciting! Enjoy that tea.......we`re enjoying a cup right now after our walk.......




Yep, it`s a hot one here......not Florida hot of course, but for us.....almost tropically hot.....I`m all for this African Plume that`s supposed to be heading our way....although one news report now says it won`t be heading our way now.....who knows, all I know is this weather is gorgeous and we are enjoying every second of it.

Enjoying some tea in the graden  after our shower. We did walk 8 miles today and in the heat with foot issues, thought we did ok. Drank two bottles of water then some more when we got in. 

Think we may have Saturday off of walking, give the old tootsies and legs a break......  Will have a day in the garden and get the book group book finished off hopefully. And some housework in there too........but today it`s a lazy one now.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh I’m all for a lazy day, Schumi.  Nice day it seems for you too, and glad to hear your walk was good enough, and enjoying tea this morning with me too enjoying that cup of tea. And would be nice if was in the garden. But no matter, I’m still liking sipping my tea cup in an AC cooled inside.  Yeah, those Southern winds are usually heat blasts.  Hope you do stay warm, as with me, I’d rather be a tad warm than teeth chattering cold.


----------



## keishashadow

Greetings all 

Beautiful week here. 


macraven said:


> I am not even halfway done with all the dental
> work but trying to have it finished before my September vacation


Literally, what a pain. Good luck


schumigirl said:


> had a nice Darjeeling loose leaf, never a bag.....I was thinking of you when I made it funnily enough......scone was delicious.


I think of u as a tea guru   My mom did loose leaf process. I’m so impatient need to slow down and give it a whirl.  Then I can learn to read my tea leaves 


J'aime Paris said:


> The kitchen is completely gutted, as in empty!


Oh Lordy 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Then I liked to be able to add to out " vacation budget" this way as well. We do have a vacation budget that we add to each month...but this helps to bump it up. But both myself...and dh are tired of me working so


I try to stick to my budget, really I do LOL. In all seriousness a good idea to ha e buckets for various wants


----------



## macraven

Perfect picture!!

don’t forget to keep sunscreen on......
( public service announcement)


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, beach and happy Keisha!  Glad to see ya arrived and enjoying your birthday get away.  

Glorious sunshine, enjoying so bright a day.  And yeah, from a cooled inside.  Already mid 80’s.  Little one will be worn out from being in that muggy heat most of the day.  But lucky her, as she’s half day tomorrow, to end her Summer job, as we need to get our new licenses and do some errands, as I don’t want to do much on Saturday.  Though a big grocery shopping trip with older one will be before we leave, as he is a good cook and might as well get him most all the items he wants to eat in the next week.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Greetings all
> View attachment 596654
> Beautiful week here.
> 
> Literally, what a pain. Good luck
> 
> I think of u as a tea guru   My mom did loose leaf process. I’m so impatient need to slow down and give it a whirl.  Then I can learn to read my tea leaves
> 
> Oh Lordy
> 
> I try to stick to my budget, really I do LOL. In all seriousness a good idea to ha e buckets for various wants



Love the pictures Janet……..food looks am-a-zing!!! Now I want steak and lobster…….lol…….

Yes, teabags are a huge no no with tea. My old aunts who did work in a tea place waaaaayyyyyy back in the dark ages used to tell us teabags were filled with the sweepings off the floor……lol…….

I’ve had my tea leaves read a few times…….weirdly accurate on several occasions. 

Enjoy the rest of your trip……..




Beautiful afternoon here again. Been out to a few farm stores to stock up on fresh produce for next couple of days. Everywhere was strangely quiet, think they’re all down on our beaches!

Strawberry lemonade I think now……..


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick morning stop in before the paper shuffling begins.  

So far, sunny with a nice high temperature in the forecast for today.  The wind seems to be stirring up, hopefully it's not a gusty as it was yesterday.  I would love to go for a walk tonight.  I guess I will see what happens.  



Charade67 said:


> We are renovation the house a month at a time. This is what our timeline looks like so far:
> August - paint the walls
> September - paint kitchen cabinets
> October - install new countertops
> November - new flooring


That sounds like a reasonable timeline.  I'll be crossing my finger for you to have it completed by Xmas.


schumigirl said:


> Some of Europe are having terrible heat issues these last few days 47C in some places which is high even for mainland Europe. I think we have to get the tail end of it somehow......


WOW....that is really hot.  Enjoy your quiet day.  It really does sound really enjoyable.  


keishashadow said:


> Beautiful week here.


Beautiful picture.  Enjoy your time there!!!!

Well...I should attack this small stack of papers.  Not sure what else to work on today.  Not much else to do.  

Have a great day Hommies!!!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Nice to have that beach walk Schumi - when we were away I got up early with Louie and we walked the beach with just a couple of other dog walkers at that time.

Sounds like you are very organised Charade.  Hope it all goes well.

Keisha is enjoying a beach trip too.  Lovely happy photo.

Pumpkin I wasn’t sure what meat I took out of the freezer in the night! Recognising it as lamb in daylight this morning

Beautiful day here.  Not too hot.  Em and I had a financial appointment in town and glad that was all sorted quickly.  

We didn’t wander round the shops long but went to a good book shop as she wanted some new stories for L and I wanted the next book in a series my friend has introduced me too.  ‘The Seven Sisters’.  Really enjoyed the first two she gave me so I wanted book three.  Not for book club though - we have read ‘Rebecca’ and having our first face to face meeting on Monday evening. Looking forward to it.

Kev carried on in the garden and we had our lunch sat outside then he carried on.

Lamb Tagine tonight had been cooking all day. Very tasty.

Nothing on tv tonight so we will choose a movie.

Hope everyone else has a good evening.


----------



## cam757

Popping in to say hello. Wow, it has been a while!   Hope everyone is well and having a nice summer.  Ours has been pretty laid back.  Other than our UOR trip at the beginning of May we have stayed closed to home. We are leaving for our week at the beach on the 21st.  I am really looking forward to that.  Just hope those dreaded tropical systems stay away.   

We did finally get a new a/c unit and furnace installed.  What a difference that makes.  Only now I realize how we suffered with that old system for the last several summers.  We are nice and cool now which is good considering it has been in the high 90s all week.  

No weekend plans.  Maybe do a little shopping tomorrow to pick up some things for our vacation.

Pork tenderloin tonight...I think. That's the only thing that is thawed out.  Lol.

Have a great night!


----------



## Monykalyn

HOLA mi amigas!
Missed some very happy birthdays! Yay for Keisha trip too!
Louie looks like he’s made to be a beach bum doggie
Everyone keeps posting about their lovely scrumptious food. I’m not hungry ATM but wants to come to dinner at your house now! Lamb, charcuterie, fish, tacos, burgers all sound soooo good! The charcuterie boards are works of art! And yeah- we are big into cheese of all kinds,
Hoping rest of Mac’s dental work goes well and the choppers working great for the HHN treats next month
Charade- house plans sound lovely. We wanted to get wood floor in this summer, now hoping by thanksgiving. We have full double sink in kitchen, sprayer etc. the second side is mainly used for drying my pots/pans/knives i won’t allow into dishwasher
On our way to Orlando to get kiddo moved into her apartment. Hope bedframe I ordered arrives before I leave next Wednesday. Mattress should be there Sunday. Busy weekend driving her stuff from Jacksonville to UCF that she stored at her 1/2 sisters. They are at Disney for the weekend for Katelyn’s cardiology conference. Not sure if she’s presenting this year or not. THey are also bring a load to Orlando so will get with them Saturday hopefully. May try to  go to Universal a few hours Sunday with them too, they are staying at Yacht club but no Disney tix this time.
Lynne safe travels! Hope to catch up long enough for a “hello”! Still have your number in my contacts from couple years ago.
Waze wanted us to go through Memphis & Birmingham instead of our usual Nasheville and Chattanooga- bigger time difference than usual so not sure what’s going on? Ah well we are trying it- been a few years since I was in Memphis, although not seeing our usual route landmarks is weird, keep thinking I’m lost. May have to take over driving soon as I’m about done with the music- rap, hip hop, k-pop, with only a brief 80’s stint.  Trying to save my podcasts til when I’m driving as I can go for hours then 

Stay well !


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin......Yep, some places in Europe are having a dreadful time. I have family who have been flooded in Germany, and now massively high and dangerous temps elsewhere.....not much fun there.

Hope you get for a walk for tonight and wind has died down a little.





Where have you been Cam!! You were missed......glad things are doing well for you and yes, hope your trip is uneventful weather wise. Sounds a lovely trip you have planned.

We had pork tenderloin last night, lush!!! And glad you have you A/C sorted out now.......don`t be a stranger....... 





Monyk.......Another cheese fan.....nice!! Hope you have a lovely trip and it all works out well....





Starting to get darker earlier at night now......not even half way through August but by 8.30 we have side lamps on and outside lights have just come on, it`s barely 9pm. But the Stargazers in the house are happy......long nights out with the telescope are beckoning.

Had a very small pink gin tonight.......and a few olives. That works......


----------



## macraven

Cam was wondering where you were!
Hooray for coming back home here and catching us up on what you are doing


----------



## Charade67

Slow morning at work today, but got very busy after lunch. I ended up staying and hour and 15 minutes later than usual. 
I'm now waiting for dinner to finish cooking. I have honey garlic chicken in the crockpot and will use it to make lettuce wraps. Nice, low carb dinner. 



macraven said:


> Woot !
> Another fine night light for us


 Thank you. Bonus points if you know where it is from. 



schumigirl said:


> Ours are 60/40 and very deep, can`t remember what the name they gave that type of sink,


 We are leaning towards a 60/40, bit I don't know how deep we can have it.



Lynne G said:


> Nice to update your kitchen Charade. I do hope all done well before the holidays. Yeah, it’s that back to school time. Think little one’s does still expect to mostly be masked in person, older one’s still not saying. I can see them more online more than hers. Hope B has a great semester.


 Thanks. B's school is going to try to have a "normal" semester this year. We will see if that works out.



keishashadow said:


> Beautiful week here.


 You look like you are having a blast. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> That sounds like a reasonable timeline. I'll be crossing my finger for you to have it completed by Xmas.


 Thank you. Sounds like your work is about as slow as mine is. 



cam757 said:


> Popping in to say hello.


 Hi Cam. Good to see you again. 



Monykalyn said:


> HOLA mi amigas!


 Hi MonyK. Hope the trip to Orlando goes well and the weather cooperates for the move in. 

Dinner is almost ready. Tonight we are thinking about going to see Jungle Cruse.


----------



## keishashadow

Monykalyn said:


> Louie looks like he’s made to be a beach bum doggie


Such a well behaved pooch. Not quite sure how mine would handle it. 


Monykalyn said:


> Waze wanted us to go through Memphis & Birmingham instead of our usual Nasheville and Chattanooga- bigger time difference than usual so not sure what’s going on?


I’m pretty sure the boy band dude  took us through people’s backyards this trip lol 


Charade67 said:


> You look like you are having a blast.


The mr is definitely blowing off steam. I hit up the tangier outlet. Disney character store was awful, mostly disney store stuff. The park items were basically full price. 

did grab pair of kicks 1/2 off at vans store to thank jr for dog sitting.   The stores all had capacity & mask mandates.  First time I’ve seen it at all
This Week, other than the servers in the white tablecloth TS places.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!

Cam, nice to read your post.  Hope all is well and nice you got away.

MonyK safe travels and hope she settles in fast. Will be nice to say hi to ya next week.

Ah retail therapy, nice to do some shopping Keisha. Safe travels home.

Ah yes, alarm off but most likely I will be up early.  DH jokes, though he knows me well.  He says even if I’m up early I won’t get moving until after 9 am.  Yep, lazy day. Yes please.  Though doing some bill paying, shopping and getting our new licenses.  Hope little one knows where her suitcase is.  Mine is still in the closet.  Will take it out the afternoon before.  Wash day Saturday is what I plan to mostly do.  And pack.


----------



## macraven

Ahem.......  

Night light is invisible tonight ....


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Slow morning at work today, but got very busy after lunch. I ended up staying and hour and 15 minutes later than usual.
> I'm now waiting for dinner to finish cooking. I have honey garlic chicken in the crockpot and will use it to make lettuce wraps. Nice, low carb dinner.
> 
> Thank you. Bonus points if you know where it is from.
> 
> We are leaning towards a 60/40, bit I don't know how deep we can have it.
> 
> Thanks. B's school is going to try to have a "normal" semester this year. We will see if that works out.
> 
> You look like you are having a blast.
> 
> Thank you. Sounds like your work is about as slow as mine is.
> 
> Hi Cam. Good to see you again.
> 
> Hi MonyK. Hope the trip to Orlando goes well and the weather cooperates for the move in.
> 
> Dinner is almost ready. Tonight we are thinking about going to see Jungle Cruse.




That sounds a lovely dish.......I hate honey, but love it within many dishes. I love honey balsamic chicken and honey mustard dressing, but sit real honey in front of me....I`ll run a mile! With lettuce cups, it sounds very nice. 





macraven said:


> Ahem.......
> 
> Night light is invisible tonight ....



Can`t believe how quickly our nights are getting darker now......woke up around 4.30am and it was almost daylight a few weeks ago, now I wasn`t sure if it was around midnight. 




Yes, it was a little darker getting up just before 6am this morning, but looks to be another gorgeous day ahead, think we`ll be using the bbq tonight again for dinner. 

Will do some chicken kebabs, make some shish kebabs with lamb mince and maybe some steak skewers......long as there are plenty of meats, we`re all happy. I feel like pancakes this morning, but don`t feel like making them as we`re heading out soon for a walk before the sun gets too hot, so I have some croissants and will make up fruit plates for us too. 

Not sure if it`s just us this morning, or anyone is joining us......haven`t had any txts so far to say they are. Either way we`re happy if it`s just the two of us or have company the odd day.

Another quiet weekend for us, don`t think we have any plans for much at all this weekend apart from a Facetime with friends in Australia.

Tea coming up........




























Have a wonderful Friday   




​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, early I am, but was nice to relax with DH before he gets going.  

Excessive Heat warning again today. You too could be feeling like it’s 106 out by this afternoon. 97 the high. And woke up around 2 or 3am, as quite the wind blowing and so hard a downpour I swear it was going to come into the house. But we have a year old roof, and all is tight. So nothing wet and I went back to sleep. But that overnight storm is long gone, and a very bright start we had. And yes, 75 out already, and I hear ya Schumi. Sunrise was less than a half hour ago. The early mornings are getting darker indeed.

And so, the start of a relaxing long week, woot! Taking a break is always nice.

Have that Fabulous Friday feeling.  And yep,

  

Oh and Good Morning too!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Monykalyn yes Louie definitely loves the beach and the sea.  It was a little too warm most days so we had a beach tent, the parasol and a windbreak for shade to keep him cool.

I’ve just been for a blow dry at my hairdresser and resisted the offer of caramel shortbread with my coffee.  It’s so hard to stick to Keto but I know it is doing my health good so will battle on for now.

Treated myself to a nice bunch of flowers from a new florist that has opened near the hairdresser.  Kev’s idea as he said I deserved a well done for financial things done yesterday!

Also went to another new store - Cheshire Tea. Think Schumi and Lynne would like it.  Just bought one type - Lemon & Ginger - but when I got home I have no idea where my infuser tea pot is!  Just brewed some in a jug and strained into my cup.  Will be searching again later.

Kev is still working outside - trying to tidy it up a little before J & L come home this afternoon

Tomorrow we are joining my brother and sister in law at a Steam Fair which is held every year not far from us.  It is a huge event and he has a friend who has a vintage fire engine who sets up bbq etc and we are joining them there.

Hope everyone is heading into a nice weekend.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh always like to see a new tea store, Julie. I have a spoon that is also a strainer.  How I usually do loose tea for a cup.  Good for you to have hair done and enjoying some treats.  My hair is so thick I rarely get a blow dry.  And with the heat, hair dries quick enough anyway, with a towel dry.  Will be that blonde lady in the week after we get back.  Little one actually went to the hair place yesterday, as her hair was much further down past her waist.  It’s now at the middle of her back.  She decided less hair to blow around on the coasters.  I do think it’s good to refresh and get rid of the old hair ends every so often.  

And so, with a more lazy day, did some wash, and now have towels out of the dryer.  Yay, long shower time.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning every one. I've already had a somewhat productive morning. I paid bills. I desperately need to do some laundry today, but that will be later. 



schumigirl said:


> That sounds a lovely dish.......I hate honey, but love it within many dishes. I love honey balsamic chicken and honey mustard dressing, but sit real honey in front of me....I`ll run a mile! With lettuce cups, it sounds very nice.


 It was almost a good meal. It came out very salty. I think I will try it again, but use low sodium soy sauce. 



Lynne G said:


> Excessive Heat warning again today


Same here. It is supposed to be cooler here next wee, but also very rainy.



Realfoodfans said:


> I’ve just been for a blow dry at my hairdresser and resisted the offer of caramel shortbread with my coffee. It’s so hard to stick to Keto but I know it is doing my health good so will battle on for now.


I have failed miserably at Keto. I love my carbs too much. Right now I am trying to balance my meals. If I eat carbs at lunch I try not to eat any for supper. 

Later this morning B is going for a haircut. She says she is going to do something different, but I have my doubts. After the haircut we will do some back to school shopping.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning every one. I've already had a somewhat productive morning. I paid bills. I desperately need to do some laundry today, but that will be later.
> 
> It was almost a good meal. It came out very salty. I think I will try it again, but use low sodium soy sauce.
> 
> Same here. It is supposed to be cooler here next wee, but also very rainy.
> 
> I have failed miserably at Keto. I love my carbs too much. Right now I am trying to balance my meals. If I eat carbs at lunch I try not to eat any for supper.
> 
> Later this morning B is going for a haircut. She says she is going to do something different, but I have my doubts. After the haircut we will do some back to school shopping.



Glad you enjoyed it, yes, too salty isn`t ideal, but least you have an alternative with the low sodium product. Keto isn`t for me either, I need a mix of proper food or feel I`m missing out in something, but as long as you find something that works for you. 

Hope your daughter is happy with her hair too.





Left a load of sweet peppers and tomatoes in the Aga all morning roasting with a light coating of chilli oil. This afternoon I laboriously peeled and seeded both and made some soup with real chicken stock, added in a few other bits and pieces like leeks, minced garlic and some herbs and Birds Eye chillies off my little plant, blended it into a smooth soup. So, lunch is sorted for tomorrow, will make some bread in the morning. 

Must be party Friday my lovely husband has just made me a mid afternoon cocktail......very nice indeed!

No bbq tonight as it`s gone very breezy again, and a little cooler so making a mini buffet dinner of spicy chicken drumsticks, wings, home made mini quiche and sausage rolls, salad and olives of course......picnic style I think tonight. 

And with our Bay tree being cut back, we discovered, or rather our gardener discovered we have a huge bramble bush back there now. I think it`s come from the hedgerows behind our property, and there are loads.....so we`ll pick them for sure, love them. 

Hope your Friday is a good one.......


----------



## J'aime Paris

Realfoodfans said:


> Mussels in white wine with garlic tonight. One of my favourite things to eat.


Oh my, that sounds delicious!!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I told ds to take some meat out of the freezer to defrost.  Not completely sure what he took out yet.  I will figure it out by the seat of my pants when I get home.  Dh and the boys went grocery shopping Monday while I was at work.  I haven't had time to even really look at what they bought.  I'll come up with something.


DH was raised a meat and potatoes guy.....as long as meat is available, he's content.  Sometimes he even skips the side dishes.



Charade67 said:


> We are renovation the house a month at a time. This is what our timeline looks like so far:
> August - paint the walls
> September - paint kitchen cabinets
> October - install new countertops
> November - new flooring
> 
> Hopefully everything will get done before Christmas


Great plan, and sounds very doable!!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Ran to the farmers market quick after work with DH.  It's only open Saturday mornings and Wednesday evenings.  Picked up a bunch of fresh veggies.  Whipped up some turkey burger patties, fresh potatoes, air-dried some fresh carrots and beets (together) and a quick cucumber salad.  It was a yummy supper.
> Sitting with the remote.  No walk tonight as it's super windy again, and not waking weather.  Hopefully tomorrow is better wind wise.


DD mentioned making a trip to the Farmers Market.  We have a large one nearby that sells a bit of everything



schumigirl said:


> Wind got up a bit last night, but calm as you like this morning. Walking on the beachfront is very open so it`s nicer when it`s calm. A little breeze is nice though when it`s hotter. Lots of sunshine today, so absolutely sunscreen before we head out even though it`s early doors. It would be ironic to have had so many trips to Florida and not get sunburnt, but have it happen here.
> 
> Some of Europe are having terrible heat issues these last few days 47C in some places which is high even for mainland Europe. I think we have to get the tail end of it somehow......
> 
> Walking this morning, then after we get showered again, will head out to the kitchen store, decided to change a few things. I bought a new colander weeks back, but not keen on it now, and will pick up some other little things no doubt. It`s one of those stores you go in for one thing and come out laden with items you didn`t know you wanted.
> 
> Cajun spiced chicken breasts tonight for dinner......will make a light creamy sauce to go with it, we had this in a restaurant last year and I didn`t think it needed the sauce when I read the menu, but it worked well together, will make some roasted carrots again like last night and call that dinner. Lunch is whatever, but first a poached egg on an English muffin with lots of tea.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday
> 
> 
> Not sure what happened with this post earlier.......


I had to look up the conversion for 47C.    Holy smokes, that's hot!!

I love gadget stores!  Have a fun time browsing/buying!



Lynne G said:


> Ooh the rain has left the area and ooh what a clear early morning it is.  But yeah, the AC will be getting a workout as Excessive Heat warnings issued again today.  And ooh you think Florida can get hot, 97 degrees is our high today, with feel like temps 103 to 105 degrees. Muggy, so sweaty anyone?


I'm getting tired of all these storms!  And they all seen to be severe, causing damage all around.  Ugh!



schumigirl said:


> Always good to have a shorter working week Lynne and then you have your trip coming up......always exciting! Enjoy that tea.......we`re enjoying a cup right now after our walk.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it`s a hot one here......not Florida hot of course, but for us.....almost tropically hot.....I`m all for this African Plume that`s supposed to be heading our way....although one news report now says it won`t be heading our way now.....who knows, all I know is this weather is gorgeous and we are enjoying every second of it.
> 
> Enjoying some tea in the graden  after our shower. We did walk 8 miles today and in the heat with foot issues, thought we did ok. Drank two bottles of water then some more when we got in.
> 
> Think we may have Saturday off of walking, give the old tootsies and legs a break......  Will have a day in the garden and get the book group book finished off hopefully. And some housework in there too........but today it`s a lazy one now.


Do you ever drink iced tea when it's hot?  
I like bubble tea, but I'm sure that's not really "true tea".  Still good!



keishashadow said:


> Greetings all
> View attachment 596654
> Beautiful week here.
> 
> Literally, what a pain. Good luck
> 
> I think of u as a tea guru   My mom did loose leaf process. I’m so impatient need to slow down and give it a whirl.  Then I can learn to read my tea leaves
> 
> Oh Lordy
> 
> I try to stick to my budget, really I do LOL. In all seriousness a good idea to ha e buckets for various wants


Oh my goodness, that picture should be on a Christmas card!  You both look so happy and amazing!
Living your best life and enjoying each moment!!!



Realfoodfans said:


> Beautiful day here.  Not too hot.  Em and I had a financial appointment in town and glad that was all sorted quickly.
> 
> We didn’t wander round the shops long but went to a good book shop as she wanted some new stories for L and I wanted the next book in a series my friend has introduced me too.  ‘The Seven Sisters’.  Really enjoyed the first two she gave me so I wanted book three.  Not for book club though - we have read ‘Rebecca’ and having our first face to face meeting on Monday evening. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Kev carried on in the garden and we had our lunch sat outside then he carried on.
> 
> Lamb Tagine tonight had been cooking all day. Very tasty.
> 
> Nothing on tv tonight so we will choose a movie.
> 
> Hope everyone else has a good evening.


I've heard of the Seven Sisters series.  Glad to hear you like it....maybe I'll give book one a try!



cam757 said:


> Popping in to say hello. Wow, it has been a while!   Hope everyone is well and having a nice summer.  Ours has been pretty laid back.  Other than our UOR trip at the beginning of May we have stayed closed to home. We are leaving for our week at the beach on the 21st.  I am really looking forward to that.  Just hope those dreaded tropical systems stay away.
> 
> We did finally get a new a/c unit and furnace installed.  What a difference that makes.  Only now I realize how we suffered with that old system for the last several summers.  We are nice and cool now which is good considering it has been in the high 90s all week.
> 
> No weekend plans.  Maybe do a little shopping tomorrow to pick up some things for our vacation.
> 
> Pork tenderloin tonight...I think. That's the only thing that is thawed out.  Lol.
> 
> Have a great night!


Wishing you good weather for your beach trip!!
And woot for a new AC!



Monykalyn said:


> HOLA mi amigas!
> Missed some very happy birthdays! Yay for Keisha trip too!
> Louie looks like he’s made to be a beach bum doggie
> Everyone keeps posting about their lovely scrumptious food. I’m not hungry ATM but wants to come to dinner at your house now! Lamb, charcuterie, fish, tacos, burgers all sound soooo good! The charcuterie boards are works of art! And yeah- we are big into cheese of all kinds,
> Hoping rest of Mac’s dental work goes well and the choppers working great for the HHN treats next month
> Charade- house plans sound lovely. We wanted to get wood floor in this summer, now hoping by thanksgiving. We have full double sink in kitchen, sprayer etc. the second side is mainly used for drying my pots/pans/knives i won’t allow into dishwasher
> On our way to Orlando to get kiddo moved into her apartment. Hope bedframe I ordered arrives before I leave next Wednesday. Mattress should be there Sunday. Busy weekend driving her stuff from Jacksonville to UCF that she stored at her 1/2 sisters. They are at Disney for the weekend for Katelyn’s cardiology conference. Not sure if she’s presenting this year or not. THey are also bring a load to Orlando so will get with them Saturday hopefully. May try to  go to Universal a few hours Sunday with them too, they are staying at Yacht club but no Disney tix this time.
> Lynne safe travels! Hope to catch up long enough for a “hello”! Still have your number in my contacts from couple years ago.
> Waze wanted us to go through Memphis & Birmingham instead of our usual Nasheville and Chattanooga- bigger time difference than usual so not sure what’s going on? Ah well we are trying it- been a few years since I was in Memphis, although not seeing our usual route landmarks is weird, keep thinking I’m lost. May have to take over driving soon as I’m about done with the music- rap, hip hop, k-pop, with only a brief 80’s stint.  Trying to save my podcasts til when I’m driving as I can go for hours then
> 
> Stay well !


Sounds like you will be very busy with the move, but managing some fun too!   That's the way to do it!!
Hope all goes smoothly!



schumigirl said:


> Starting to get darker earlier at night now......not even half way through August but by 8.30 we have side lamps on and outside lights have just come on, it`s barely 9pm. But the Stargazers in the house are happy......long nights out with the telescope are beckoning.
> 
> Had a very small pink gin tonight.......and a few olives. That works......


Noticing the darkness earlier as well.  Was sitting outside reading last night, and before I realized, the outside sensor lights came on.

Oooooh, pink gin and olives!  Yes, please!



Charade67 said:


> Slow morning at work today, but got very busy after lunch. I ended up staying and hour and 15 minutes later than usual.
> I'm now waiting for dinner to finish cooking. I have honey garlic chicken in the crockpot and will use it to make lettuce wraps. Nice, low carb dinner.


I made the copycat PF Chang lettuce wraps recently.  They were easy to make and we will definitely have them again!



keishashadow said:


> Such a well behaved pooch. Not quite sure how mine would handle it.
> 
> I’m pretty sure the boy band dude  took us through people’s backyards this trip lol
> 
> The mr is definitely blowing off steam. I hit up the tangier outlet. Disney character store was awful, mostly disney store stuff. The park items were basically full price.
> 
> did grab pair of kicks 1/2 off at vans store to thank jr for dog sitting.   The stores all had capacity & mask mandates.  First time I’ve seen it at all
> This Week, other than the servers in the white tablecloth TS places.


Tanger Outlet stores can be hit or miss for me.  Some deals to be gotten, but not at all stores.  Glad you got those 1/2 off Vans!



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 596824
> 
> Yay!
> 
> Cam, nice to read your post.  Hope all is well and nice you got away.
> 
> MonyK safe travels and hope she settles in fast. Will be nice to say hi to ya next week.
> 
> Ah retail therapy, nice to do some shopping Keisha. Safe travels home.
> 
> Ah yes, alarm off but most likely I will be up early.  DH jokes, though he knows me well.  He says even if I’m up early I won’t get moving until after 9 am.  Yep, lazy day. Yes please.  Though doing some bill paying, shopping and getting our new licenses.  Hope little one knows where her suitcase is.  Mine is still in the closet.  Will take it out the afternoon before.  Wash day Saturday is what I plan to mostly do.  And pack.


Do you leave Saturday?  Getting so close.....



schumigirl said:


> Will do some chicken kebabs, make some shish kebabs with lamb mince and maybe some steak skewers......long as there are plenty of meats, we`re all happy. I feel like pancakes this morning, but don`t feel like making them as we`re heading out soon for a walk before the sun gets too hot, so I have some croissants and will make up fruit plates for us too.


Kebabs sound nice!  Great variety is the key!

Enjoy the walk!



Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, early I am, but was nice to relax with DH before he gets going.
> 
> Excessive Heat warning again today. You too could be feeling like it’s 106 out by this afternoon. 97 the high. And woke up around 2 or 3am, as quite the wind blowing and so hard a downpour I swear it was going to come into the house. But we have a year old roof, and all is tight. So nothing wet and I went back to sleep. But that overnight storm is long gone, and a very bright start we had. And yes, 75 out already, and I hear ya Schumi. Sunrise was less than a half hour ago. The early mornings are getting darker indeed.
> 
> And so, the start of a relaxing long week, woot! Taking a break is always nice.
> 
> Have that Fabulous Friday feeling.
> 
> View attachment 596866
> 
> Oh and Good Morning too!


Cute Friday kitty!!



Realfoodfans said:


> Tomorrow we are joining my brother and sister in law at a Steam Fair which is held every year not far from us.  It is a huge event and he has a friend who has a vintage fire engine who sets up bbq etc and we are joining them there.
> 
> Hope everyone is heading into a nice weekend.


Have a great time with family!!  Sounds like a fun event!




Charade67 said:


> Good morning every one. I've already had a somewhat productive morning. I paid bills. I desperately need to do some laundry today, but that will be later.
> 
> It was almost a good meal. It came out very salty. I think I will try it again, but use low sodium soy sauce.
> 
> Same here. It is supposed to be cooler here next wee, but also very rainy.
> 
> I have failed miserably at Keto. I love my carbs too much. Right now I am trying to balance my meals. If I eat carbs at lunch I try not to eat any for supper.
> 
> Later this morning B is going for a haircut. She says she is going to do something different, but I have my doubts. After the haircut we will do some back to school shopping.


Hope B finds some good back to school deals!!







The wine cruise was a fun evening, as always!  Not the best quality photo, but the sunset and city view was stunning from Lake Michigan!




Cruising back down the Milwaukee river after sunset.  Love how the lights dance off of the water!



My parents came with us on the wine cruise, so they ended up spending the night rather than driving back home.  With that in mind, we decided to get 9 holes of golf in for more fun!  DH, DD, my dad and I were teeing off at 8:36 the next morning!  I golfed really well....for me.  I'm not a good golfer by any means, but I love to be outside and have fun!  

DD and I spent the afternoon with my parents.  We went out to eat for lunch and then decided to browse Meijer, since my parents had never been to one.  Picked up some goodies and needed groceries, including some for a new recipe.
Making ravioli out of zucchini "noodles" for the first time tonight!  I'm excited to see if this healthier alternative will be well received by my family....

We will be loading my Escalade full of cleaning supplies, broom, vacuum, mop, dusters and a few living essentials to bring to DDs apartment tomorrow morning.  Fingers crossed the apartment will be "livable".  It should also be clean, but I'm not holding my breath on that one....hence bringing my own supplies.
It will be a busy weekend, and then the movers will transport the heavy items on Monday.

Happy Friday to everyone!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Oh my, that sounds delicious!!
> 
> 
> DH was raised a meat and potatoes guy.....as long as meat is available, he's content.  Sometimes he even skips the side dishes.
> 
> 
> Great plan, and sounds very doable!!
> 
> 
> DD mentioned making a trip to the Farmers Market.  We have a large one nearby that sells a bit of everything
> 
> 
> I had to look up the conversion for 47C.    Holy smokes, that's hot!!
> 
> I love gadget stores!  Have a fun time browsing/buying!
> 
> 
> I'm getting tired of all these storms!  And they all seen to be severe, causing damage all around.  Ugh!
> 
> 
> Do you ever drink iced tea when it's hot?
> I like bubble tea, but I'm sure that's not really "true tea".  Still good!
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, that picture should be on a Christmas card!  You both look so happy and amazing!
> Living your best life and enjoying each moment!!!
> 
> 
> I've heard of the Seven Sisters series.  Glad to hear you like it....maybe I'll give book one a try!
> 
> 
> Wishing you good weather for your beach trip!!
> And woot for a new AC!
> 
> 
> Sounds like you will be very busy with the move, but managing some fun too!   That's the way to do it!!
> Hope all goes smoothly!
> 
> 
> Noticing the darkness earlier as well.  Was sitting outside reading last night, and before I realized, the outside sensor lights came on.
> 
> Oooooh, pink gin and olives!  Yes, please!
> 
> 
> I made the copycat PF Chang lettuce wraps recently.  They were easy to make and we will definitely have them again!
> 
> 
> Tanger Outlet stores can be hit or miss for me.  Some deals to be gotten, but not at all stores.  Glad you got those 1/2 off Vans!
> 
> 
> Do you leave Saturday?  Getting so close.....
> 
> 
> Kebabs sound nice!  Great variety is the key!
> 
> Enjoy the walk!
> 
> 
> Cute Friday kitty!!
> 
> 
> Have a great time with family!!  Sounds like a fun event!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope B finds some good back to school deals!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wine cruise was a fun evening, as always!  Not the best quality photo, but the sunset and city view was stunning from Lake Michigan!
> View attachment 596907
> 
> 
> 
> Cruising back down the Milwaukee river after sunset.  Love how the lights dance off of the water!
> View attachment 596908
> 
> 
> My parents came with us on the wine cruise, so they ended up spending the night rather than driving back home.  With that in mind, we decided to get 9 holes of golf in for more fun!  DH, DD, my dad and I were teeing off at 8:36 the next morning!  I golfed really well....for me.  I'm not a good golfer by any means, but I love to be outside and have fun!
> 
> DD and I spent the afternoon with my parents.  We went out to eat for lunch and then decided to browse Meijer, since my parents had never been to one.  Picked up some goodies and needed groceries, including some for a new recipe.
> Making ravioli out of zucchini "noodles" for the first time tonight!  I'm excited to see if this healthier alternative will be well received by my family....
> 
> We will be loading my Escalade full of cleaning supplies, broom, vacuum, mop, dusters and a few living essentials to bring to DDs apartment tomorrow morning.  Fingers crossed the apartment will be "livable".  It should also be clean, but I'm not holding my breath on that one....hence bringing my own supplies.
> It will be a busy weekend, and then the movers will transport the heavy items on Monday.
> 
> Happy Friday to everyone!!!!



Beautiful pictures Lori, oh you captured it well, it looks stunning......I`m very jealous as I`d love to go on a wine cruise now!!! 

Enjoy the golf today, sounds like some lovely times with your parents....did I tell you I tried golf once??? It wasn`t a success....lol.....

Hope DD`s apartment is sorted when you go tomorrow......what a carry on with it you`ve had. Bringing your own cleaning supplies is a good idea. It`ll be strange when she moves back, you`ve had her home for such a long time, or it seems long......sending you hugs.......

I don`t like Iced Tea at all.....tried it once, well a sip was enough......lol.....tea should be hot and flavoursome. But, I do have a Dark and Stormy in front of me right now......Tom made one up for us as weather has changed and it`s a little miserable right now.....dark and stormy on the horizon outside too lol......haven`t had rum for a long time, so it was a nice surprise when he brought it through.......I actually think he wanted to empty the decanter to put fresh stuff in......I won`t complain!

But, yes, pink gin and olives.......yes, just yes. 

Hope you have a lovely weekend Lori and good luck with the apartment tomorrow.....


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's Friday 

Omg....it's been a long week.  Helping our visiting safety girl get everything organized and caught up since in our own safety person is off on medical leave until the end of the year.  We came up with a plan to reorganize the whole system he has set up, and I'll make some spread sheets for him to be able to keep files more organized with checking off items that are in or missing from files.  It will also let me help him a little more, because the paperwork end is not easy for him.  He's great at the other parts....but I can definitely help with the paper end.  

I actually got out for a walk last night.  It was still hot 27 C or 81F at 8:00 at night, and I was a sweaty mess when I was done....but it was a gorgeous evening.  Hopefully I can find time to get a few walks in over the weekend.  

The boy and dh planned a little driving trip to check out a few local sites.  I'm staying home....just because lol.  It will be nice to have the house to myself for a night...and not have to cook or clean up after them  



schumigirl said:


> Can`t believe how quickly our nights are getting darker now......woke up around 4.30am and it was almost daylight a few weeks ago, now I wasn`t sure if it was around midnight.


Sadly....it is getting darker here too   It is just that gentle reminder that winter will be on it's way sooner rather than later.  I had to finally turn on the lamp around 9:30 last night.  It just makes me cringe to know that the cold and grossness is coming again.  Yikes....47C...that is CRAZY hot!!!!  There was a blurb in our news about the heat and fires in Greece and Italy.  It sounds like here in British Columbia.  It's burning up...with the heat still coming.  


Lynne G said:


> Excessive Heat warning again today. You too could be feeling like it’s 106 out by this afternoon. 97 the high. And woke up around 2 or 3am, as quite the wind blowing and so hard a downpour I swear it was going to come into the house.


Yikes...it's been like that here too with the wind.  I don't like nights like that with the wind and rain!  I'm glad your house is ok.  


Realfoodfans said:


> Treated myself to a nice bunch of flowers from a new florist that has opened near the hairdresser.


That's a great way to treat yourself!!!!!!  You have more will power than me.   I can't give up carbs.  I can give up sweets...but not my carbs.  Way to go!!!!  I know that Keto is not for me.  


J'aime Paris said:


> My parents came with us on the wine cruise, so they ended up spending the night rather than driving back home. With that in mind, we decided to get 9 holes of golf in for more fun! DH, DD, my dad and I were teeing off at 8:36 the next morning! I golfed really well....for me. I'm not a good golfer by any means, but I love to be outside and have fun!
> 
> DD and I spent the afternoon with my parents. We went out to eat for lunch and then decided to browse Meijer, since my parents had never been to one. Picked up some goodies and needed groceries, including some for a new recipe.
> Making ravioli out of zucchini "noodles" for the first time tonight! I'm excited to see if this healthier alternative will be well received by my family....


It sounds like your having a great little trip!!!!  That cruise looked amazing!!!!  Even though I don't drink wine, that would have been fun!  Enjoy your time with the family!

Well, I should shuffle these papers...that way my afternoon can just be doing nothing.  I think the safety guy is treating everyone to hamburgers for lunch  I will never turn down a burger.


----------



## soniam

I know that I am rarely, if ever, on this thread, but I see myself having more free time. Today was my last day at work. I am sort of retiring. I don't know why I say "sort of". I guess I can't comprehend it yet. My husband says that I am going to walk the earth like Cain from Kung Fu. Now for this delta variant to dissipate so that I can go do normal stuff again.

As fort keto, I have been doing it off and on, really more off, for years now. Sitting at a desk 8+ hours a day is not your friend. I am not doing it right now; still in vacation mode eating-wise. I will start back sometime next week. Hopefully, I can get to the point where I don't need to do it all the time, since I will now actually have time to exercise.

Hope everyone has a fabulous Friday the 13th. They are usually good days for me.


----------



## Lynne G

*   Hehe.  *


----------



## macraven

to your new home soniam!

once you post here, consider yourself one of the homies

Only thing we do is yak all the time ......lol

spend your free time here with us


----------



## Charade67

I am exhausted. FIrst up today was the haircut. B had a about 4 inches cut off. Her hair was super curly when the stylist was finished with it. I don't normally buy hair products at the salon, but today I bought a tube of the stuff he used in her hair. Next was lunch and then the mall, shoe store, and Walmart. I think we cam away with 2 skirts, 8 tops, 4 pair of shoes, and an assortment of cleaning supplies. toiletries, and miscellaneous school supplies. I think we have everything she needs now.



J'aime Paris said:


> I made the copycat PF Chang lettuce wraps recently. They were easy to make and we will definitely have them again!


 I will have to try those sometime. 



J'aime Paris said:


> The wine cruise was a fun evening, as always! Not the best quality photo, but the sunset and city view was stunning from Lake Michigan!


 Beautiful pictures. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Omg....it's been a long week. Helping our visiting safety girl get everything organized and caught up since in our own safety person is off on medical leave until the end of the year. We came up with a plan to reorganize the whole system he has set up, and I'll make some spread sheets for him to be able to keep files more organized with checking off items that are in or missing from files. It will also let me help him a little more, because the paperwork end is not easy for him. He's great at the other parts....but I can definitely help with the paper end.


 Sounds like you are doing more than just shuffling papers. Hope your new system works well.



soniam said:


> I know that I am rarely, if ever, on this thread, but I see myself having more free time. Today was my last day at work. I am sort of retiring. I don't know why I say "sort of". I guess I can't comprehend it yet.


 Hello and happy retirement. 


I think I will throw in a load of laundry and then take a nap. I was going to put something in the crock pot for dinner, but we got back too late. We will probably go to our favorite Mexican place tonight.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Had another interaction with someone (through email) that makes me want to fishy slap them through the screen.  WHY is it that people feel the need to be a jack@ss and proceed to  respond in a bulleted number format why they can't complete the steps in the email they received from me.   I won't respond anymore today to his email...but GOSH I sure could start one of those tictok videos of banter back and forth proving him wrong   Just what I wanted on a Friday afternoon.  

I am submitting 2 more specialized invoicing invoices...then going to wrap a couple of gifts.  I have a small pile of things here waiting.  I think that's a good way to spend a Friday afternoon at work...wrapping presents, directing calls and watching youtube videos.  

I was thinking of burgers and salad for supper tonight, but the safety team provided a bbq lunch of burgers.  Soooooooooooo do I make burgers again tonight???  I'm never one to turn down a good burger.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

soniam said:


> I know that I am rarely, if ever, on this thread, but I see myself having more free time. Today was my last day at work. I am sort of retiring. I don't know why I say "sort of". I guess I can't comprehend it yet. My husband says that I am going to walk the earth like Cain from Kung Fu. Now for this delta variant to dissipate so that I can go do normal stuff again.
> 
> As fort keto, I have been doing it off and on, really more off, for years now. Sitting at a desk 8+ hours a day is not your friend. I am not doing it right now; still in vacation mode eating-wise. I will start back sometime next week. Hopefully, I can get to the point where I don't need to do it all the time, since I will now actually have time to exercise.
> 
> Hope everyone has a fabulous Friday the 13th. They are usually good days for me.


Welcome!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin…..yes, Canada is having its fair share of heat issues……glad we don‘t live in those extremes. Hope the smoke has all gone for you now.

Yes, darkness is coming in faster than I remember. 



 Soniam………have to say, retirement is the best job we’ve ever had……I first retired at 27, then again at 40 after a couple of years working for my best friend…….but nothing beats being a lady of leisure……welcome to the club….you’ll wonder how you ever had the time to work. We are busy all the time, but it’s fun stuff!

Kung Fu was a favourite show as a child…….

Glad to see you on this thread……..




A couple of our friends popped in for a drink earlier……had a good catch up with them and shared a few appetiser type foods.

Planning bacon and poached eggs for breakfast……..yooohoooo mac…….and a day off of walking.

Not long till bedtime here.


----------



## macraven

Bacon ..... you bet I will be there 
Set another plate on the table for me!


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Beautiful pictures Lori, oh you captured it well, it looks stunning......I`m very jealous as I`d love to go on a wine cruise now!!!
> 
> Enjoy the golf today, sounds like some lovely times with your parents....did I tell you I tried golf once??? It wasn`t a success....lol.....
> 
> Hope DD`s apartment is sorted when you go tomorrow......what a carry on with it you`ve had. Bringing your own cleaning supplies is a good idea. It`ll be strange when she moves back, you`ve had her home for such a long time, or it seems long......sending you hugs.......
> 
> I don`t like Iced Tea at all.....tried it once, well a sip was enough......lol.....tea should be hot and flavoursome. But, I do have a Dark and Stormy in front of me right now......Tom made one up for us as weather has changed and it`s a little miserable right now.....dark and stormy on the horizon outside too lol......haven`t had rum for a long time, so it was a nice surprise when he brought it through.......I actually think he wanted to empty the decanter to put fresh stuff in......I won`t complain!
> 
> But, yes, pink gin and olives.......yes, just yes.
> 
> Hope you have a lovely weekend Lori and good luck with the apartment tomorrow.....


Selfishly, I'm sad she's leaving....we really function like 2 peas in a pod!
But she's so ready to begin her journey at dental school, and I'm quite happy for her!!

Yes, hoping the apartment isn't a disaster area...

Dark and Stormy, is that one of the choices at StrongWater bar??



Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's Friday
> 
> Omg....it's been a long week.  Helping our visiting safety girl get everything organized and caught up since in our own safety person is off on medical leave until the end of the year.  We came up with a plan to reorganize the whole system he has set up, and I'll make some spread sheets for him to be able to keep files more organized with checking off items that are in or missing from files.  It will also let me help him a little more, because the paperwork end is not easy for him.  He's great at the other parts....but I can definitely help with the paper end.
> 
> I actually got out for a walk last night.  It was still hot 27 C or 81F at 8:00 at night, and I was a sweaty mess when I was done....but it was a gorgeous evening.  Hopefully I can find time to get a few walks in over the weekend.
> 
> The boy and dh planned a little driving trip to check out a few local sites.  I'm staying home....just because lol.  It will be nice to have the house to myself for a night...and not have to cook or clean up after them
> 
> 
> Sadly....it is getting darker here too   It is just that gentle reminder that winter will be on it's way sooner rather than later.  I had to finally turn on the lamp around 9:30 last night.  It just makes me cringe to know that the cold and grossness is coming again.  Yikes....47C...that is CRAZY hot!!!!  There was a blurb in our news about the heat and fires in Greece and Italy.  It sounds like here in British Columbia.  It's burning up...with the heat still coming.
> 
> Yikes...it's been like that here too with the wind.  I don't like nights like that with the wind and rain!  I'm glad your house is ok.
> 
> That's a great way to treat yourself!!!!!!  You have more will power than me.   I can't give up carbs.  I can give up sweets...but not my carbs.  Way to go!!!!  I know that Keto is not for me.
> 
> It sounds like your having a great little trip!!!!  That cruise looked amazing!!!!  Even though I don't drink wine, that would have been fun!  Enjoy your time with the family!
> 
> Well, I should shuffle these papers...that way my afternoon can just be doing nothing.  I think the safety guy is treating everyone to hamburgers for lunch  I will never turn down a burger.


Enjoy your burger and your "me" time tonight!!!



soniam said:


> I know that I am rarely, if ever, on this thread, but I see myself having more free time. Today was my last day at work. I am sort of retiring. I don't know why I say "sort of". I guess I can't comprehend it yet. My husband says that I am going to walk the earth like Cain from Kung Fu. Now for this delta variant to dissipate so that I can go do normal stuff again.
> 
> As fort keto, I have been doing it off and on, really more off, for years now. Sitting at a desk 8+ hours a day is not your friend. I am not doing it right now; still in vacation mode eating-wise. I will start back sometime next week. Hopefully, I can get to the point where I don't need to do it all the time, since I will now actually have time to exercise.
> 
> Hope everyone has a fabulous Friday the 13th. They are usually good days for me.


WELCOME!!!!  It's always nice to see new folks posting!!  And congrats on that retirement!!

Didn't even realize it was Friday the 13th....need to look at my calendar more, lol!



Charade67 said:


> I am exhausted. FIrst up today was the haircut. B had a about 4 inches cut off. Her hair was super curly when the stylist was finished with it. I don't normally buy hair products at the salon, but today I bought a tube of the stuff he used in her hair. Next was lunch and then the mall, shoe store, and Walmart. I think we cam away with 2 skirts, 8 tops, 4 pair of shoes, and an assortment of cleaning supplies. toiletries, and miscellaneous school supplies. I think we have everything she needs now.
> 
> I will have to try those sometime.
> 
> Beautiful pictures.
> 
> Sounds like you are doing more than just shuffling papers. Hope your new system works well.
> 
> Hello and happy retirement.
> 
> 
> I think I will throw in a load of laundry and then take a nap. I was going to put something in the crock pot for dinner, but we got back too late. We will probably go to our favorite Mexican place tonight.


Your DD is probably one happy camper....nice shopping haul!!  And a fresh haircut is always nice too!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Had another interaction with someone (through email) that makes me want to fishy slap them through the screen.  WHY is it that people feel the need to be a jack@ss and proceed to  respond in a bulleted number format why they can't complete the steps in the email they received from me.   I won't respond anymore today to his email...but GOSH I sure could start one of those tictok videos of banter back and forth proving him wrong   Just what I wanted on a Friday afternoon.
> 
> I am submitting 2 more specialized invoicing invoices...then going to wrap a couple of gifts.  I have a small pile of things here waiting.  I think that's a good way to spend a Friday afternoon at work...wrapping presents, directing calls and watching youtube videos.
> 
> I was thinking of burgers and salad for supper tonight, but the safety team provided a bbq lunch of burgers.  Soooooooooooo do I make burgers again tonight???  I'm never one to turn down a good burger.


Sorry you're dealing with a difficult one....never a way to wrap up a Friday afternoon...

DH would easily eat a bacon cheeseburger for breakfast, lunch and dinner.  I say, go for it!!







The zucchini ravioli became zucchini lasagna noodles, lol!  I had never tried to make zucchini into noodles before, and they turned out wacky.  Lasagna will hide that.  It's in the oven currently, and smells quite nice!


I think it's time for a cocktail!   I have some lonely limes that would love to take a swim in a drink...what to make, what to make??



TGIF!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, short wait to get my new head shot, as did little one.  5 years later, we both will be doing it again.  But as did some errands, lunch was late, and since men again are working tonight, it’s a little one and me night. Hmm, Pumpkin has a good idea, burgers.  Will see what a very relaxed little one wants when and what for dinner.  

Welcome Soniam. Stay awhile as now being that person of leisure time now.

Bacon? Ah Schumi will be eating her breakfast hours before mine. Hmm, bacon may be later in my morning too. Little one likes a dry BLT. Does not like mayonnaise.

Ah, I will make some more tea. Seems little one is not hungry yet, and may say burgers, though we had burgers last night. Pizza? Seems right for a Friday night later dinner time dinner. I’d be up for it. Family does not usually leave leftover pizza stay in the refrigerator long.

Hope all are relaxing, as the weekend will be after tonight.  Woot!   Ooh, as I suspected, tomorrow, as will be a wash and packing day, little one is not sure where her luggage is.  Guess she better look before we leave the day after tomorrow.  Though not much to pack.  A week’s worth of warm weather clothes, and a long pant and lightweight jacket, just in case. And an umbrella and a handful of those cheap ponchos that fit in my waist bag or small cross body bag.  Getting excited.


----------



## macraven

I am glad when peeps mention what day it is ...
Every day for me is Saturday


----------



## Lynne G

Rub it in Mac.  LoL   But I totally enjoy my Friday off day.  

Ended up with soup and a salad.  Neither of us knew what we wanted to eat.  But chicken noodle and a green salad is always good.  That, and we decided to bake some chocolate chip cookies.  Hey, house has to smell good.


----------



## Charade67

Tonight's light. Tetris anyone?


----------



## Lynne G

Blast from the past Charade.  But do like the colors all lighted up.  Seems B made out well on your shopping trip.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Nice night light Charade.

We went to a local BBQ joint. It was delicious.  I came home with half my smoked.chicken carbonara.  Sooo yummy.

No walk tonight.  Too full...and it's super smoky here tonight.  There is actual ash falling.  I guess there is another out of control Forrest fire about 50 km away from here.  Sunset is pretty...but only from all the smoke.  

Enjoying having the remote control and watching " behind the attraction " on Disney+.  

Oh and our dryer broke today .  Both boys had it tore apart by the time we got home...and DH ordered the part we need.  It should be here Monday.  I will probably have to go do one load of laundry at the laundromat.  Easy fix.  One roller to turn the belt that turns the drum broke.  These are the boys I'm surrounded by boys/men who can fix things.  

Well...I should go open so e windows and turn off the air conditioner.  

Have a great night hommies....save me a lite.bacon tomorrow morning for a tomato bacon sandwich


----------



## macraven

You are very fortunate your husband has a mechanical mind and can do repairs 

Mr Mac is a dud and we always have to hire someone for the jobs when it comes to repair work


----------



## macraven

Charade !
Another winning light for the porch!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Bacon ..... you bet I will be there
> Set another plate on the table for me!




Always!!! Plenty of room round our tables........





J'aime Paris said:


> Selfishly, I'm sad she's leaving....we really function like 2 peas in a pod!
> But she's so ready to begin her journey at dental school, and I'm quite happy for her!!
> 
> Yes, hoping the apartment isn't a disaster area...
> 
> Dark and Stormy, is that one of the choices at StrongWater bar??
> 
> 
> Enjoy your burger and your "me" time tonight!!!
> 
> 
> WELCOME!!!!  It's always nice to see new folks posting!!  And congrats on that retirement!!
> 
> Didn't even realize it was Friday the 13th....need to look at my calendar more, lol!
> 
> 
> Your DD is probably one happy camper....nice shopping haul!!  And a fresh haircut is always nice too!
> 
> 
> Sorry you're dealing with a difficult one....never a way to wrap up a Friday afternoon...
> 
> DH would easily eat a bacon cheeseburger for breakfast, lunch and dinner.  I say, go for it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The zucchini ravioli became zucchini lasagna noodles, lol!  I had never tried to make zucchini into noodles before, and they turned out wacky.  Lasagna will hide that.  It's in the oven currently, and smells quite nice!
> 
> 
> I think it's time for a cocktail!   I have some lonely limes that would love to take a swim in a drink...what to make, what to make??
> 
> View attachment 596979
> 
> TGIF!!



Of course you`ll miss her, and you know she`ll love what she`s doing, so that`ll make you happy too. 

I tried courgettes instead of lasagne sheets once......notice I said once......lol.....actually it was ok, but not as nice or filling! Hope you enjoyed it though....and yes, cocktails on Fridays.....always good. 

We had Dark and Stormy`s last night.......that used up some limes for us. Very much a cheers night.......




macraven said:


> I am glad when peeps mention what day it is ...
> Every day for me is Saturday




Yep, we`re the same mac.....sometimes I have no clue what day it is when we wake up.......retirement is the best job ever!!





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Nice night light Charade.
> 
> We went to a local BBQ joint. It was delicious.  I came home with half my smoked.chicken carbonara.  Sooo yummy.
> 
> No walk tonight.  Too full...and it's super smoky here tonight.  There is actual ash falling.  I guess there is another out of control Forrest fire about 50 km away from here.  Sunset is pretty...but only from all the smoke.
> 
> Enjoying having the remote control and watching " behind the attraction " on Disney+.
> 
> Oh and our dryer broke today .  Both boys had it tore apart by the time we got home...and DH ordered the part we need.  It should be here Monday.  I will probably have to go do one load of laundry at the laundromat.  Easy fix.  One roller to turn the belt that turns the drum broke.  These are the boys I'm surrounded by boys/men who can fix things.
> 
> Well...I should go open so e windows and turn off the air conditioner.
> 
> Have a great night hommies....save me a lite.bacon tomorrow morning for a tomato bacon sandwich



Some bacon left over for you and Lynne.....although it may not be around for long!! 

Hope the smoke starts to clear soon, it looks dreadful on screen....




macraven said:


> You are very fortunate your husband has a mechanical mind and can do repairs
> 
> Mr Mac is a dud and we always have to hire someone for the jobs when it comes to repair work



Yep, we get the guy too for most jobs. Three Engineers in our house but we prefer to get folks to do jobs that aren`t fun........




No walk this morning, had an extra snuggly lay in this morning and feel better for it today. Bacon was delicious and nice to have a relaxing breakfast altogether as it`s Saturday.

Tom has booked a table at one of our favourite restaurants tonight for dinner, lovely place that is very romantic and lovely low lighting. And very good steaks!! Early though as he could only get a 6.30pm reservation or the next one was 9.45. So, no cooking tonight either. Light lunch of soup I made yesterday, and I have some bread rising right now waiting to go in the oven in about half an hour. 

Plan some housework too and not much else....it`s another relaxing day ahead. 





























Have a wonderful Saturday​


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Today will be an exciting day of doing laundry. I don't know what else I will do. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Oh and our dryer broke today


Sorry to hear that. Hope your guys will be able to repair it on Monday.  I hate laundromats. We had to use one our first 2 years in Florida.



macraven said:


> You are very fortunate your husband has a mechanical mind and can do repairs
> 
> Mr Mac is a dud and we always have to hire someone for the jobs when it comes to repair work


 Same here. 



schumigirl said:


> Yep, we get the guy too for most jobs. Three Engineers in our house but we prefer to get folks to do jobs that aren`t fun........


 Many years ago I had several friends who attended Georgia Tech. Four of my guy friends decided to rent an apartment together.  They went to install their washer and dryer and discovered that they didn't have the necessary tools to do it. Four male engineers and not one of them had the proper tools. I ended up loaning them mine.  



schumigirl said:


> Early though as he could only get a 6.30pm reservation or the next one was 9.45


 What is normal dinner time for you? 6:30 is about average for us.

Time for breakfast and then more laundry.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Yay, short wait to get my new head shot, as did little one.  5 years later, we both will be doing it again.  But as did some errands, lunch was late, and since men again are working tonight, it’s a little one and me night. Hmm, Pumpkin has a good idea, burgers.  Will see what a very relaxed little one wants when and what for dinner.
> 
> Welcome Soniam. Stay awhile as now being that person of leisure time now.
> 
> Bacon? Ah Schumi will be eating her breakfast hours before mine. Hmm, bacon may be later in my morning too. Little one likes a dry BLT. Does not like mayonnaise.
> 
> Ah, I will make some more tea. Seems little one is not hungry yet, and may say burgers, though we had burgers last night. Pizza? Seems right for a Friday night later dinner time dinner. I’d be up for it. Family does not usually leave leftover pizza stay in the refrigerator long.
> 
> Hope all are relaxing, as the weekend will be after tonight.  Woot!   Ooh, as I suspected, tomorrow, as will be a wash and packing day, little one is not sure where her luggage is.  Guess she better look before we leave the day after tomorrow.  Though not much to pack.  A week’s worth of warm weather clothes, and a long pant and lightweight jacket, just in case. And an umbrella and a handful of those cheap ponchos that fit in my waist bag or small cross body bag.  Getting excited.


Suitcases and packing!!  It's getting real!!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Nice night light Charade.
> 
> We went to a local BBQ joint. It was delicious.  I came home with half my smoked.chicken carbonara.  Sooo yummy.
> 
> No walk tonight.  Too full...and it's super smoky here tonight.  There is actual ash falling.  I guess there is another out of control Forrest fire about 50 km away from here.  Sunset is pretty...but only from all the smoke.
> 
> Enjoying having the remote control and watching " behind the attraction " on Disney+.
> 
> Oh and our dryer broke today .  Both boys had it tore apart by the time we got home...and DH ordered the part we need.  It should be here Monday.  I will probably have to go do one load of laundry at the laundromat.  Easy fix.  One roller to turn the belt that turns the drum broke.  These are the boys I'm surrounded by boys/men who can fix things.
> 
> Well...I should go open so e windows and turn off the air conditioner.
> 
> Have a great night hommies....save me a lite.bacon tomorrow morning for a tomato bacon sandwich


Actual ash falling?  That would be so bizarre...stay safe!!

Smoked chicken carbonara sounds divine!

Glad you'll get that dryer fixed soon!



macraven said:


> You are very fortunate your husband has a mechanical mind and can do repairs
> 
> Mr Mac is a dud and we always have to hire someone for the jobs when it comes to repair work


My DH is pretty handy.  But he works so many hours, I usually hire someone rather than wait until he has the time.




schumigirl said:


> Always!!! Plenty of room round our tables........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you`ll miss her, and you know she`ll love what she`s doing, so that`ll make you happy too.
> 
> I tried courgettes instead of lasagne sheets once......notice I said once......lol.....actually it was ok, but not as nice or filling! Hope you enjoyed it though....and yes, cocktails on Fridays.....always good.
> 
> We had Dark and Stormy`s last night.......that used up some limes for us. Very much a cheers night.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, we`re the same mac.....sometimes I have no clue what day it is when we wake up.......retirement is the best job ever!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some bacon left over for you and Lynne.....although it may not be around for long!!
> 
> Hope the smoke starts to clear soon, it looks dreadful on screen....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, we get the guy too for most jobs. Three Engineers in our house but we prefer to get folks to do jobs that aren`t fun........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No walk this morning, had an extra snuggly lay in this morning and feel better for it today. Bacon was delicious and nice to have a relaxing breakfast altogether as it`s Saturday.
> 
> Tom has booked a table at one of our favourite restaurants tonight for dinner, lovely place that is very romantic and lovely low lighting. And very good steaks!! Early though as he could only get a 6.30pm reservation or the next one was 9.45. So, no cooking tonight either. Light lunch of soup I made yesterday, and I have some bread rising right now waiting to go in the oven in about half an hour.
> 
> Plan some housework too and not much else....it`s another relaxing day ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday​


The lasagna was pretty good, clean plates all around!  I did season a bit heavier than usual, since zucchini has no real flavor.  The lasagna was a bit runny, since the zucchini gave off water.  It definitely won't replace my usual recipe!

Ooooh, a night out for steaks!!  Wonderful!!!!



Charade67 said:


> Good morning. Today will be an exciting day of doing laundry. I don't know what else I will do.
> 
> Sorry to hear that. Hope your guys will be able to repair it on Monday.  I hate laundromats. We had to use one our first 2 years in Florida.
> 
> Same here.
> 
> Many years ago I had several friends who attended Georgia Tech. Four of my guy friends decided to rent an apartment together.  They went to install their washer and dryer and discovered that they didn't have the necessary tools to do it. Four male engineers and not one of them had the proper tools. I ended up loaning them mine.
> 
> What is normal dinner time for you? 6:30 is about average for us.
> 
> Time for breakfast and then more laundry.


I'm not a fan of laundromats either.  Had to use one recently for my huge comforter.  May end up getting a different comforter that I can wash at home...







We will be leaving in about 45 minutes to head to DDs apartment.  I'm nervous of the condition it will be in...
But we will deal with however it is.  

Her apartment building is in the most ideal location, and is known to house mostly dental students.  She will be able to meet so many more people, and have a 20 second walking commute to her building.

Wish us luck!!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning. Today will be an exciting day of doing laundry. I don't know what else I will do.
> 
> Sorry to hear that. Hope your guys will be able to repair it on Monday.  I hate laundromats. We had to use one our first 2 years in Florida.
> 
> Same here.
> 
> Many years ago I had several friends who attended Georgia Tech. Four of my guy friends decided to rent an apartment together.  They went to install their washer and dryer and discovered that they didn't have the necessary tools to do it. Four male engineers and not one of them had the proper tools. I ended up loaning them mine.
> 
> What is normal dinner time for you? 6:30 is about average for us.
> 
> Time for breakfast and then more laundry.




At home dinner is around 6/6.30ish, but if we go out whether it be a romantic dinner for two or with friends we usually book tables for around 8pm. 

Oh my husband has plenty of tools....taking up space in his manshed now of course, but just prefers not to utilise them......unless it`s a fun project of course like building the wine making kits! Think all that was needed there was an Allen key.





J'aime Paris said:


> Suitcases and packing!!  It's getting real!!
> 
> 
> 
> Actual ash falling?  That would be so bizarre...stay safe!!
> 
> Smoked chicken carbonara sounds divine!
> 
> Glad you'll get that dryer fixed soon!
> 
> 
> My DH is pretty handy.  But he works so many hours, I usually hire someone rather than wait until he has the time.
> 
> 
> 
> The lasagna was pretty good, clean plates all around!  I did season a bit heavier than usual, since zucchini has no real flavor.  The lasagna was a bit runny, since the zucchini gave off water.  It definitely won't replace my usual recipe!
> 
> Ooooh, a night out for steaks!!  Wonderful!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of laundromats either.  Had to use one recently for my huge comforter.  May end up getting a different comforter that I can wash at home...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be leaving in about 45 minutes to head to DDs apartment.  I'm nervous of the condition it will be in...
> But we will deal with however it is.
> 
> Her apartment building is in the most ideal location, and is known to house mostly dental students.  She will be able to meet so many more people, and have a 20 second walking commute to her building.
> 
> Wish us luck!!
> 
> View attachment 597075




Yes, courgettes are so watery, I only roast them now, but find them similarly tasteless however you cook them. Glad you had clean plates though.

Good luck with the apartment today, hope it`s not a big job. Yes, I think with jobs around the house, it`s just easier to get someone in if you`re working....or even if you don`t lol......we have a long list of reliable tradesmen who we call upon. 

Yes, looking forward to dinner tonight, haven`t been to this place for a long time, it`s within a rather nice hotel with lovely views, but trying to get a table so close is usually impossible. We got lucky. 





Housework and laundry we wanted out of the way is now done. Lunch was nice although soup was missing something, realised I didn`t put in some spicy sweet balsamic in it this time. It was still very nice. Bread has disappeared somehow.....lol...

Looking forward to getting dressed up later......going out for lunch is never usually a fussy occasion, so this is nice. 

Strawberry lemonade for now.


----------



## soniam

macraven said:


> I am glad when peeps mention what day it is ...
> Every day for me is Saturday



Len Testa from Touring Plans calls everyday Schmursday  



Lynne G said:


> Rub it in Mac.  LoL   But I totally enjoy my Friday off day.
> 
> Ended up with soup and a salad.  Neither of us knew what we wanted to eat.  But chicken noodle and a green salad is always good.  That, and we decided to bake some chocolate chip cookies.  Hey, house has to smell good.


Baking Jack Jack Cookie Num Nums with my teen son today. It's a big chocolate chip cookie named after the Incredibles animated movie. They sell them at Disneyland and Disneyworld. Here's the recipe.
https://www.wdwinfo.com/entertainme...acks-comeback-jack-jacks-num-num-cookies-2-0/
Our son loves the pizza we make at home and is starting school this week. So, we will make dough in the bread machine and bake pizza tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

I’m glad you joined in with us soniam

The homies here love food and especially treats

Nom... Nom


----------



## Charade67

Good evening every one. Productive day today. I got all of my laundry done. Yay! DH and I made a trip to Home Depot. We are now the happy owners of a kitchen sink faucet and a new front door. 
This evening we painted 3 boards. One with our wall color and the other two with potential cabinet colors. Wednesday we are going to take the boards, and a flooring sample to the granite place and see how they look together and hopefully pick a cabinet color. 


Paris - Hope everything went well with the apartment. 

Soniam - Cookie Num Nums sound really good. I am craving something sweet, but trying to be good. 


Dh is watching more pre season football, I need to find something to do.


----------



## macraven

You are making fast progress charade on those projects !


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Had a busy/lazy day, if that makes sense 
Dh and the boys left early this morning.  I think this was the first Saturday all summer that I slept in lol.  I finally dragged my butt out of bed, sat around, and cruised fb and had breakfast.  I was still tired, so I went back to bed for a nap lol.  

I finally got my butt moving this afternoon, and had some luck shopping for dh's birthday presents.  I picked up a few things.  I will need the boys to help pick out a few more.  Picked up some supper for myself, instead of cooking for one.  

Not much planned for tonight.  Just going to enjoy having the remote...maybe take those "sparkles" out of my hair tonight.  

It seems the fire near here is 50% under control now.  Still super windy and very smoky yet.  But the area that Dh does his winter fun on his snow machine...is destroyed by the fire.  It will take many years to get that back now.  So sad.  



macraven said:


> Mr Mac is a dud and we always have to hire someone for the jobs when it comes to repair work


That is my brother-in-law.  There are many who are not mechanically inclined.  That's why people hire others to fix things!!!!  I am extremely luck that DH is great at it...and has passed it onto the boys.  He has saved us lots of money over the years...and for that I am thankful.


schumigirl said:


> No walk this morning, had an extra snuggly lay in this morning and feel better for it today. Bacon was delicious and nice to have a relaxing breakfast altogether as it`s Saturday.


Sounds like a perfect Saturday!!!  I hope your dinner out was great.


J'aime Paris said:


> Actual ash falling? That would be so bizarre...stay safe!!
> 
> Smoked chicken carbonara sounds divine!
> 
> Glad you'll get that dryer fixed soon!


The ash was not something we have experienced yet.  We have been close to fires before, but have never had that.  It was definitely weird and eerie.  The chicken was delicious even as left overs for lunch today.


soniam said:


> Our son loves the pizza we make at home and is starting school this week. So, we will make dough in the bread machine and bake pizza tomorrow.


Pizza...YUM!!!!   I used to use our bread maker all the time.  I haven't pulled it out much in the past couple of years.  They certainly are handy!!!!  

Well, I should get started on a small project that I need for dh's birthday, while he is gone.  That way, I can have it in the trunk of the car before he gets home.  

Have a great evening everyone!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade....sounds as though you are getting organised with your kitchen......nice when a plan comes together! 
​Pumpkin.......busy/lazy day.....yep, had them, know what you mean. Glad to hear the fires are under control now, hope you get back out to walk soon. 

We`re big fans of hiring others to do jobs more out of convenience than lack of skill.......every man to his trade is an ideal way to live.....and keeps folks in jobs too.


Lynne......safe travels and have a wonderful trip!










​
Yes, I went to bed without taking off the war paint! oops. 

Dinner was indeed lovely. Tom was going to drive but we decided to get a cab instead. Tables are still well apart so no one was too close. It was very nice and food was exceptional. We both had seafood appetisers, perfectly cooked steaks with a shared pavlova for dessert. Yes, wine was enjoyed too.

We do love enjoying nights out with friends, but always nice when it`s just the two of us. 

But, up early as we do plan to walk this morning, there is a little smirry rain in the air, but it`ll pass by time we head out. Certainly not cold. 

Roasting a chicken in the Aga for dinner tonight and BLT`s for lunch......and maybe a lazy afternoon planned after having a late night.......a nap might be in there too. 



























Have a wonderful Sunday  


​


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Schumi.  Woke up to hear a bit of rain, and couldn’t get back to sleep.  The joys of being an early riser.  Made some tea, and should hear alarms go off around 1/2 hour from now. Phone saying rain chances again for the next couple of hours, but quiet and not raining now.  Still warm though, as 72 degrees out, even this early.  And how lovely your night out.  Couples dining is quite nice when you get the chance.  

Charade, sounds like all kitchen choices getting made.

Oh and see I might be early enough for some bacon.  LoL

Ah a Sunday. Have a most enjoyable, sunny and relaxing Sunday.

Good Morning homies.  And yep. This countdown is zero.  Yay!


----------



## Robo56

Have a great trip Lynne. 

Hope you and your daughter have a smooth flight and a great time at Universal.



Will be back later to see what the Sans family have been up to.


Good morning Schumi . Love the memes.  Love Aunty Acids definition of lazy....LOL


----------



## cam757

Good Morning All,

Lazy morning today.  Nice cup of coffee and watching The Hobbit- Desolation of Smaug. 

Did some back to school shopping yesterday. DS hates trying on clothes so that was fun  I have to go back to Dillards sometime next week because I accidentally bought 2 pairs of the same shorts.  DS was trying them on and I forgot to put the wrong sized pair up before I handed everything over to the sales person.   Uggh.  

Had some windy rain storms last night and my huge snake plant that I just moved outside yesterday took a tumble so I need to run to TJ Maxx to find another pot to put it in. Probably will do a little grocery shopping as well. 



schumigirl said:


> Where have you been Cam!! You were missed......glad things are doing well for you and yes, hope your trip is uneventful weather wise. Sounds a lovely trip you have planned.



Thanks, I have missed you guys. I got busy in June with our elections and just got out of the routine of checking the Dis Boards.  



J'aime Paris said:


> DH was raised a meat and potatoes guy.....as long as meat is available, he's content. Sometimes he even skips the side dishes.



Sounds like my DH. He is the same way. 



J'aime Paris said:


> We will be leaving in about 45 minutes to head to DDs apartment. I'm nervous of the condition it will be in...
> But we will deal with however it is.



Best of luck to your DD!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> That is my brother-in-law. There are many who are not mechanically inclined. That's why people hire others to fix things!!!! I am extremely luck that DH is great at it...and has passed it onto the boys. He has saved us lots of money over the years...and for that I am thankful.



Mine too! DH probably would have made a great engineer.  He has a wonderful mechanical aptitude just like his dad and grandad. This summer was the summer of breakdown at our house.  DH was able to order parts for my suv, our fridge and our boat and fix them all. Saved us a ton of time and money.  Just give him the internet and you tube and he can teach himself how to fix anything.   Not me...I would have to hire someone.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning and happy Sunday. Nothing much planned for today. We will go to church, lunch with friends, then watch the race this afternoon. I also need to get to the grocery store sometime today.

I cautiously stepped on the scale this morning and I have lost a few pounds. I have a small goal I hope to reach before my trip.

Lynne - Have a fabulous time. I will see you in 47 days.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning and happy Sunday. Nothing much planned for today. We will go to church, lunch with friends, then watch the race this afternoon. I also need to get to the grocery store sometime today.
> 
> I cautiously stepped on the scale this morning and I have lost a few pounds. I have a small goal I hope to reach before my trip.
> 
> Lynne - Have a fabulous time. I will see you in 47 days.



Congrats on the weight loss Charade.....every little helps and it`s not easy........



Rain has been on most of the day here, but that weird non rain type of rain that is just there and looks as if it`s hanging in the air. So, haven`t gone far at all. 

Did some reading and almost finished the Book group choice, it`s a good one. Still raining so no walk tonight either, we thought we might get back out but doesn`t look like it. 

Dinner will be served up soon, have to say the aroma of the chicken cooking has been so tempting all day, doing some roast potatoes and some roasted veg too, should be lovely. 

Made a coconut loaf cake so that`ll be dessert. 

Quietest Sunday in a long time.


----------



## macraven

Won’t be quiet for long.....
Peeps will be waking up for lunch soon


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Won’t be quiet for long.....
> Peeps will be waking up for lunch soon



Bad grammar from me....I meant we`ve had the quietest Sunday at home for the longest time......no friends calling in or vice versa and no calls to anyone. We were supposed to be facetiming Australia, but that`s been postponed......

I kind of like this now and again.....and just as I type this, my friend Fliss has just sent me a txt asking what`s for dinner......lol......all very important info among friends!


----------



## macraven

I keep forgetting you don’t live next door 
Lol

My lunch time is your dinner time.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey all. Muggy and a little rainy. But almost too crowded for us. Little one trying single rider on that Dino coaster. Lap bar, and fast, not for me. Bumpy flight that was 20 minutes late, and had to wait for the second load of luggage. But quick to pick out car, quick ride to do a Target run, then burger lunch near the Target, then checked in, but room not ready. No matter, got little one’s pass at the hotel, and off we were. So far, express pass longest wait was 10 minutes. Most were walk on. We’re almost ready for a snack. And ooh coaster delayed. I guess she won’t get out of the line. I wouldn’t.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Sunday afternoon stop in. 

Dh and boys surprised me by coming home early.  They rolled into the yard at 11:30 last night.  Of course whole I'm elbows deep into an important part of his present.  I was working on a little punch board with tissue paper covered cups with numbers I side each cup to correspond with which number gift he will open . I hear the alarm chirp that is was disarming, and looked up to see the truck rolling I to the yard.  So I'm rushing around trying to put everything away in my project room.  He walks in and says " whatcha doing!!!! ".  He then caught on as to why I didn't go along with them.  He is banned from my project room...but doesn't know the full extent of anything...but now he won't be fully surprised when he gets the big reveal  . I asked my boys why they didn't let me know they were coming home.  They assumed because I had set the alarm, I was in bed.  MEN!!!! 

Groceries are bought and put away, chicken is roasting in the air fryer for a little meal prep.  Going to lock myself in my project room and finish what I was working on, then put into the trunk of my car to keep wandering eyes away. 

Chicken stew is on the menu tonight.  It's a cool rainy day here.  It was requested by the youngest ds. 

Hope Lynne is safely off starting her trip. 

Have a great day hommies.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 597393 Hey all. Muggy and a little rainy. But almost too crowded for us. Little one trying single rider on that Dino coaster. Lap bar, and fast, not for me. Bumpy flight that was 20 minutes late, and had to wait for the second load of luggage. But quick to pick out car, quick ride to do a Target run, then burger lunch near the Target, then checked in, but room not ready. No matter, got little one’s pass at the hotel, and off we were. So far, express pass longest wait was 10 minutes. Most were walk on. We’re almost ready for a snack. And ooh coaster delayed. I guess she won’t get out of the line. I wouldn’t.



Have a wonderful time Lynne!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks DisneyLife.  We had a blast riding a few rides today.  Little one enjoyed that dino coaster so much, wants to ride it again at night, so we are refreshing and will go back to the parks for some evening rides.


----------



## Lynne G

Clearly we were looking at different things:


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I napped this afternoon, so I am wide awake now.

Our contractor is arriving tomorrow morning to replace the stair railing and possibly add a mantle to our fireplace. The guy we hired is a former student of dh's. He took a couple of classes with him several years ago. His wife is also a former student (of the university, but not in dh's classes) and is currently working for the university. We gave up waiting for estimates on the other contractors we talked to.

Pumpkin, your situation reminds me of when I tried to create a surprise for my dh's 50th birthday. I made a video for him, but I could only work on it when he was asleep since he was home for winter break. During the school year he always went to bed fairly early, but during break he stayed up until midnight or after. When I gave him the video I told him that if it looked like it was edited at 2:00 in the morning that was because it was. 

I meant to post this night light for Mac last night, but apparently I was so sleepy I forgot to hit post reply.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin.....hope all your work is still a big surprise for his big day........


Lynne......glad you`re having a nice time and glad your daughter enjoyed the VC.


Charade.....hope the work goes well in your home. 





Looks a little wintery this morning here. Dark, heavy grey skies, blustery wind that is making the trees sway quite alarmingly and looks cold. I`m sure it`s not as bad as that, but doesn`t look pleasant. Might be back to long trousers or leggings for our walk today and wait a little later till we go out, rain should be gone by around 9am. We`ll be lucky to get mid 50`s today.

Hope summer isn`t over, but it`s been such a good one for us. Will be a shock to the system to go back to our normal weather. 

Have to go shopping today later, DH needs some new walking/casual cargo type trousers.......never fun shopping for clothes for others, but he`s quite easy to shop with.....he sees something and says that`ll do. 

No idea about food yet for today, will see how the weather is to turn out before I decide. 

And Monday again.........





























Have a great Monday........​


----------



## macraven

Good morning homies !

its Monday another work day for most

except for Lynne as she is “working on her vacation “ now at the dark side with daughter
She will have a fun trip!

Had some heavy rain last night and and will heat up again here today

No complaints from me
I like summer weather 

Schumi your memes had me laughing this morning!

later!


----------



## Lynne G

Cool light Charade, I like eating gummy bears.  Hope the old students do a good job.  It is hard to find good help with house repairs. 

Oh no Schumi, yeah it is some what odd when been so warm to have that drop in temperature. Going to be a warm day here. 79 out and raining. But high is 90. It was so muggy yesterday, we came back, took showers, rested and then went back for some night time fun.

Hoping the crowds are much less today, and the rain holds off after this rain shower we are having now.  Little one asked when we’d get the park day started.  Um, I booked lunch at 1 today, so I said maybe around 10am.  Early entry at 8 am is only the Studios, so not much reason to take advantage of that today.  But I told her want to get the pin and magnet this morning. Both are easy to keep in my small bag, so nothing else to carry.   I did bring my tea, so enjoying that now.  Will be a mostly cloudy day with rain chances again later in the day.  I may slip our rain ponchos in my bag too. Both parks open at 9, with 7 and 8 at night closings.  We figure if it’s hot out later tonight, we may enjoy the pool, and order some drinks.  I’m sure the bar can make a daiquiri without alcohol. 

And so, early mornings are my thing. While I may wander over for early mornings, and have her meet me, rather just relax this morning and wait for little one to be ready.

That Marvelous Monday homies.

And yep Mac, thanks, we are having a great time, as yep, shooting those aliens yesterday, twice, and took less than five minutes to ride.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and MonyK if you’re around, give me a text or call.  We are mobile, so can meet up somewhere else then here in the parks.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Good morning homies !
> 
> its Monday another work day for most
> 
> except for Lynne as she is “working on her vacation “ now at the dark side with daughter
> She will have a fun trip!
> 
> Had some heavy rain last night and and will heat up again here today
> 
> No complaints from me
> I like summer weather
> 
> Schumi your memes had me laughing this morning!
> 
> later!



I do enjoy not working........being a lady of leisure suits me......lol.......

You need the rain for sure....and yes, you`ll be boiling hot before you know it again.......glad to make you smile! 



Lynne.....glad you`re having so much fun with your daughter. Yes, they`ll make you any kind of daiquiri without alcohol......they make a lovely virgin strawberry one.





Well, the weather did warm up and brighten up. I regetted putting long leggings and a fleece on for walking, fleece came off after 20 minutes or so......turned out lovely but the breeze stayed which was nice as we needed it. 

7 miles and then home for a shower. 

Laundry on and out on the line, it`ll dry in no time. 

Crab sandwiches for lunch again, and chicken picatta for dinner tonight, will pick up some capers this afternoon when we`re out. I don`t add many as they`re not my favourites, but work well in that dish. 

Off out soon for dreaded clothes shopping.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Just waiting on the contractor this morning. It looks like we will have rain again soon, so I am glad this job is indoors.

This guy that we hired followed in his father's footsteps of home construction. When the housing market crashed in 2007 his wife convinced him to get a college degree. He tried nursing and then communications, but finally just got a general studies degree. Once the housing market picked back up he went back into construction, I think he is a great example of "not everyone is meant for college." He has a ton of positive reviews on his Facebook page, so I am hoping for the best. 

Lynne - Hope you have another great day with less crowds and rain. 

Hello to Mac and Schumi. 

I need to go find something for breakfast.


----------



## Lynne G

So high scores for us, galaxy defenders and had Will Smith went on about how good shots we were. Yay, then went right back for another ride, and had a lady in the car with us, and she was even better than us, Will said shame to other car, and cool dudes we were. Yep, galaxy defenders, yep. Three times on Hagrid, as first a 30 minute walk on, 20 minutes twice via virtual. Great service and meal at Mythos at lunchtime. Now chilling with iced coffee. And have virtual for hagrid in another hour. Been hot and more crowded than I expected. But express has been 10 or so minutes so far. Hope all are doing well.


----------



## macraven

Saturday always has crowds 
Hope your next few days will have less peeps in them

Are you planning to let your daughter beat your high scores?

Once my boys were 9, I always lost to them
Never could reach the scores they had on the rides and games


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, today is Monday and it was crowded.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Saturday always has crowds
> Hope your next few days will have less peeps in them
> 
> Are you planning to let your daughter beat your high scores?
> 
> Once my boys were 9, I always lost to them
> Never could reach the scores they had on the rides and games



Kyle and Tom have never forgiven me, and still don`t know why I whooped
them several years ago without even trying.......their faces were a picture........lol......I honestly have no clue how I ended up getting such a high score......with no effort.......they still go on about that day at times........lol........









​

It`s dark now just after 9pm.....quite alarming how quickly the darker nights are heading in........

Early night for us I think........busy day. 

And welcome home Miss Keisha........


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Good afternoon everyone!!!

It's another cool windy day here.  I sure hope that this cooler weather doesn't mean Fall/Autumn is on the way   here already.  

I talked to my manager and told him that I " needed to have an arts and crafts session at my desk this week " LOL.  I told him what happened...he laughed and said craft away.  I knew he really wouldn't care, but just wanted him to know before I started pulling out tissue paper and a glue gun  So At least I get to have a little fun at work over the next few days.  Finishing the punch board...then wrapping all the gifts.  



Charade67 said:


> Our contractor is arriving tomorrow morning to replace the stair railing and possibly add a mantle to our fireplace. The guy we hired is a former student of dh's. He took a couple of classes with him several years ago. His wife is also a former student (of the university, but not in dh's classes) and is currently working for the university. We gave up waiting for estimates on the other contractors we talked to.


It is always nice to see the progress.  It's nice to get the timelines solidified and see the work start.  


schumigirl said:


> Looks a little wintery this morning here. Dark, heavy grey skies, blustery wind that is making the trees sway quite alarmingly and looks cold. I`m sure it`s not as bad as that, but doesn`t look pleasant. Might be back to long trousers or leggings for our walk today and wait a little later till we go out, rain should be gone by around 9am. We`ll be lucky to get mid 50`s today.


I totally relate.  


macraven said:


> No complaints from me
> I like summer weather


I'm trying to have an open mind and embrace Autumn, cozy sweater and all that cr@p lol.  Enjoy the warm temps!!!!  I know you have paid your price living in a colder climate 


 Well, I should do my bank run...then start some arts and crafts lol.  I never thought I would get to do this at work lol.  

Have a great day Hommies!!!!  @Lynne G  enjoy your time there.  Loving all the pictures!!!!!


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Mac, today is Monday and it was crowded.


Every day is a Saturday for me lynne
Lol
With a lot of the covid restrictions not in place, I don’t doubt the parks are crowded most of the days.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Keisha. Safe travels home.


thanks, we ‘hit’ 4 separate accidents on the way home.  This was the first one, it went downhill from there
And apparently sideways here lol.  

Tacked on nearly 2-1/2 hrs to trip, still, happy to arrive safe & sound

one of the many interesting mountains along the way


traffic was still so heavy after the last accident, we uncharacteristically stopped at Beckley to admire the new river gorge bridge…western hemisphere’s longest arch bridge.  



They shut it down mid October for bridge day over New River, 53 miles of up to class IV rapids. Whee!





Realfoodfans said:


> It’s so hard to stick to Keto but I know it is doing my health good so will battle on for now.


the struggle is real


Charade67 said:


> If I eat carbs at lunch I try not to eat any for supper.


smart cookie  i try to compensate too.  Every now & again a hoagie materializes in front of me, what’s a girl to do? Lol


schumigirl said:


> with our Bay tree being cut back, we discovered, or rather our gardener discovered we have a huge bramble bush back there now. I think it`s come from the hedgerows behind our property, and there are loads.....so we`ll pick them for sure, love them.


don’t think I’ve ever seen a bay tree or bramble bush, pretty sure I did hear the Beatles sing about hedgerows.  Now i have to google


J'aime Paris said:


> DH was raised a meat and potatoes guy.....as long as meat is available, he's content. Sometimes he even skips the side dishes.



Any excuse to reference ‘Floyd will suffice 


J'aime Paris said:


> My parents came with us on the wine cruise, so they ended up spending the night rather than driving back home. With that in mind, we decided to get 9 holes of golf in for more fun! DH, DD, my dad and I were teeing off at 8:36 the next morning! I golfed really well....for me. I'm not a good golfer by any means, but I love to be outside and have fun!


that’s an early tee time after a party night, you go!


schumigirl said:


> I don`t like Iced Tea at all.....tried it once, well a sip was enough......lol.....tea should be hot and flavoursome.


you just haven’t had a ‘proper’ iced tea.  IMO far too many places tend to over dilute with ice and not adjust the tea.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Sadly....it is getting darker here too  It is just that gentle reminder that winter will be on it's way sooner rather than later.


insidious it is


soniam said:


> I am sort of retiring. I don't know why I say "sort of". I guess I can't comprehend it yet. My husband says that I am going to walk the earth like Cain from Kung Fu. Now for this delta variant to dissipate so that I can go do normal stuff again.


well hello there!  Nice to see u on the thread.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> that makes me want to fishy slap them through the screen.


Cannot wait to work this into conversation…somewhere, anywhere lol


J'aime Paris said:


> Selfishly, I'm sad she's leaving....we really function like 2 peas in a pod!
> But she's so ready to begin her journey at dental school, and I'm quite happy for her!!


seriously, it’s tough to smile thru it, even though you know the kiddo will do well


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Oh and our dryer broke today . Both boys had it tore apart by the time we got home...and DH ordered the part we need.


impressive.  My guys is handy but, not about to let him touch any of my major appliances lol


schumigirl said:


> Oh my husband has plenty of tools....taking up space in his manshed now of course, but just prefers not to utilise them......unless it`s a fun project of course like building the wine making kits! Think all that was needed there was an Allen key.


i’m guessing Tom is a measure thrice sort of guy, strikes me as meticulous 


soniam said:


> So, we will make dough in the bread machine and bake pizza tomorrow.


i’ve not quite found a recipe that works.  aha moment, maybe if i let it sit overnight in fridge?


Charade67 said:


> cautiously stepped on the scale this morning and I have lost a few pounds. I have a small goal I hope to reach before my trip.


good for you!  I haven’t braved my scale since getting back, will give it a week for the ‘water weight’ to roll off.


Lynne G said:


> But quick to pick out car, quick ride to do a Target run, then burger lunch near the Target, then checked in, but room not ready. No matter, got little one’s pass at the hotel, and off we were. So far, express pass longest wait was 10 minutes. Most were walk on. We’re almost ready for a snack. And ooh coaster delayed. I guess she won’t get out of the line. I wouldn’t.


glad to see the worst of the two storms should miss you!   Did you ever snag a good rental car rate?  Enjoy the DD & me time.


schumigirl said:


> do enjoy not working........being a lady of leisure suits me......lol.......


indeed it does. Love the various memes.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Keisha got home safely.  Yes, enjoying ourselves, even with no one wearing masks inside any of the rides or restaurants so far.  Did get the new magnet, so there’s that.


----------



## Charade67

Today was a weird day. We have been using my boss' husband's old cell phone as an office cell so we can text with clients.  I came in this morning to find a message that went something like this, "Hi is this Tony? This is Mandy. We matched on Tinder back when I was in town visiting my aunt, but never met. I am back in town and would like to meet you." I replied with "Sorry, wrong number." A few minutes later she replied with, "How cringy. He must have given me a wrong number, but I would like to think he just mistyped it. Well, now you have my name, What's yours?" and she sent a picture. I replied back with "You have reached a mental health counseling office. I will be deleting this text for your privacy." I deleted the conversation  A few more minutes pass and then she texts, "Lol. You seem nice. You aren't  a serial killer or anything are you? What do you like to do for fun?" About 30 minutes pass, and I was telling one of our therapists about it when she texted again. "I went for a run and just got out of the shower. Would you like me to send more pics?" I  deleted again. Thankfully she seemed to get the message and I got no more text messages for the rest of the day. So strange. 




Lynne G said:


> So high scores for us, galaxy defenders and had Will Smith went on about how good shots we were. Yay, then went right back for another ride, and had a lady in the car with us, and she was even better than us, Will said shame to other car, and cool dudes we were. Yep, galaxy defenders, yep.


 I am so terrible at any of the shooting games. Small children score higher than I do. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's another cool windy day here. I sure hope that this cooler weather doesn't mean Fall/Autumn is on the way  here already.


 I will trade our heat and humidity for your cool wind. I am  ready for fall. Unfortunately the season doesn't last very long here. 



keishashadow said:


> thanks, we ‘hit’ 4 separate accidents on the way home. This was the first one, it went downhill from there


Glad you made it home safely. 

I can't believe it is already 7:00.. I need to find some thing for dinner.


----------



## macraven

What a hoot !
That mystery caller Mandy was a good giggle for me


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> more


U could block the call but, there would go the amusement factor.   in all seriousness, as if u have the time to deal with that


----------



## Lynne G

MonyK and little one are hunting dinosaurs.


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> U could block the call but, there would go the amusement factor.   in all seriousness, as if u have the time to deal with that


Part of me really wanted to continue the conversation just to see how far it would go, but I was worried about those after shower pictures. If she texts again I will block the number. I kind of regret not taking screen shots.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> thanks, we ‘hit’ 4 separate accidents on the way home.  This was the first one, it went downhill from there
> View attachment 597650And apparently sideways here lol.
> 
> Tacked on nearly 2-1/2 hrs to trip, still, happy to arrive safe & sound
> 
> one of the many interesting mountains along the way
> View attachment 597651
> 
> traffic was still so heavy after the last accident, we uncharacteristically stopped at Beckley to admire the new river gorge bridge…western hemisphere’s longest arch bridge.
> 
> View attachment 597652View attachment 597653
> 
> They shut it down mid October for bridge day over New River, 53 miles of up to class IV rapids. Whee!
> 
> View attachment 597654
> 
> 
> the struggle is real
> 
> smart cookie  i try to compensate too.  Every now & again a hoagie materializes in front of me, what’s a girl to do? Lol
> 
> don’t think I’ve ever seen a bay tree or bramble bush, pretty sure I did hear the Beatles sing about hedgerows.  Now i have to google
> 
> View attachment 597655
> Any excuse to reference ‘Floyd will suffice
> 
> that’s an early tee time after a party night, you go!
> 
> you just haven’t had a ‘proper’ iced tea.  IMO far too many places tend to over dilute with ice and not adjust the tea.
> 
> insidious it is
> 
> well hello there!  Nice to see u on the thread.
> 
> Cannot wait to work this into conversation…somewhere, anywhere lol
> 
> seriously, it’s tough to smile thru it, even though you know the kiddo will do well
> 
> impressive.  My guys is handy but, not about to let him touch any of my major appliances lol
> 
> i’m guessing Tom is a measure thrice sort of guy, strikes me as meticulous
> 
> i’ve not quite found a recipe that works.  aha moment, maybe if i let it sit overnight in fridge?
> 
> good for you!  I haven’t braved my scale since getting back, will give it a week for the ‘water weight’ to roll off.
> 
> glad to see the worst of the two storms should miss you!   Did you ever snag a good rental car rate?  Enjoy the DD & me time.
> 
> indeed it does. Love the various memes.



And another welcome home Janet......what a journey you had! You`ll have been so glad to get to your own street! And glad you had such a lovely time.

Bramble bushes are just blackberries.....plenty of pies in the winter ahead with those in them.....one of Tom`s favourites. And the Bay tree, had no idea that`s what it was when we moved here.....it was one of our friends who asked during a party one night if he could take some Bay leaves......lol.....we had no clue! 

Yes, avoid those scales, they are dirty little liars after vacations.....or so I`ve discovered.......





​
The iced tea I had was Liptons. Not a brand I like anyway, but the thought of cold tea does actually make me churn. Same with iced coffee too......but I`d trust your judgement in such matters, and it was sweet which made it worse........





Charade67 said:


> Part of me really wanted to continue the conversation just to see how far it would go, but I was worried about those after shower pictures. If she texts again I will block the number. I kind of regret not taking screen shots.



Screen shots are the best!! You never know when you may need them, I`d do that if they keep coming, yes, then block. What a weird person. There really are some sad people out there. 




We did go to bed early last night, feel as though I`ve slept for a week. 

And we have some drizzly rain again this morning, not very nice looking outside this morning. Will still plan to walk as long as it`s not too heavy....

No idea of any plans today after walking, will see what the weather is like. One of my friends has a new labrador puppy and we haven`t met him yet, so will have to fit that in somehow, she lives closest to all our friends ironically. 

No thoughts on food yet for tonight.......will have a rumble and see what we want later. If it`s miserable this afternoon will do some baking I think. 


























Have a wonderful Tuesday


​


----------



## macraven




----------



## Monykalyn

Morning! Got the DD all settled, bed/mattress arrived and assembled along with couple bookshelves. Decided to rent a midsize SUV to make less trips between Jacksonville (where her sister has been colleting/storing furnituree) and Orlando to her kids apartment. Fred was still bearing down on Saturday so thinking was less trips in rain, the better. Ha! Got to rental place and only SUV they had left was a Chevy Suburban! made it in one trip (and not much rain either!)-worth the money and it wasn't much for rental-because I had reserved a smaller truck was $60-outright reserving a suburban would have been over $200 for a day! Did a massive shop for bedding, some kitchen stuff and food. Had dinner at her place Saturday and Sunday. The vehicles looked like Charades tetris picture though!

Thanks to Mac's warning about Nashville-we may go through Memphis now on as it did seem quicker. 


Charade67 said:


> Tonight's light. Tetris anyone?
> 
> View attachment 597012





Pumpkin1172 said:


> h and our dryer broke today


 Hope it got fixed. We had to replace the heating element in my dryer a while back-far cheaper than replacing dryer, I've had my set for ~15 years.


cam757 said:


> DH was able to order parts for my suv, our fridge and our boat and fix them all. Saved us a ton of time and money. Just give him the internet and you tube and he can teach himself how to fix anything.


 Sounds like my husband! It is why I still have my 20 year old 4Runner (although we have good friends who are mechanics as well), my 15 year old washer/dryer, my 24 yea old fridge. It's only the fridge I want to replace-but everytime something "breaks" it's too easy of a fix; then the thing is ticked at me for threatening it and will randomly spit ice cubes across the floor for a while.  


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I asked my boys why they didn't let me know they were coming home. They assumed because I had set the alarm, I was in bed. MEN!!!!


 Oh this cracked me up! Hope the project goes ok  and you can get it finished at work-cool Boss!


Charade67 said:


> We gave up waiting for estimates on the other contractors we talked to.


 Most are so backed up. My hubs helped his friend (who owns his own construction business) this past year, as they are so busy. Part of friends challenges was getting bids out in timely manner-so that is what hubs did. Friend has been hiring more crew, and bought a couple more business vehicles/trucks-and the trucks are taking months to come in! Business is booming!


schumigirl said:


> Might be back to long trousers or leggings for our walk today and wait a little later till we go out,


 Wow-I know it will get colder soon but didn't realize it was almost time already! Hope you do get some warmer weather for while longer. I'm melting everytime I set outside


Lynne G said:


> I’m sure the bar can make a daiquiri without alcohol.


 oh yes-at least Cabana bay can LOL-my son loves them


keishashadow said:


> one of the many interesting mountains along the way


 Very pretty! Cool pics! Glad you made it home safely after a good week !


Lynne G said:


> MonyK and little one are hunting dinosaurs.


 It was so fun to ride at night and fantastic to have a partner to wait with.  Glad we hung around the weather delay! We were lucky they let us ask for the back row-we were 2nd to last train to go for the night. Let us in line with a minute or 2 before official park close in anticipation they would be able to get ride up. Such a GREAT coaster-so much smoother than hulk/RRR and so much airtime-especially back row-spent more time with butt out of seat than actually sitting in it. The top hat in last row you do feel you will be flung right out of seat, and the long barrel roll over the water...yeah. Doing that over and over.
Managed to snag 3 VQ for Hagrids too-so when Lynne and daughter got back from their target run we did that first. Rode with a guy (with his family-his oldest had treated the family to all day express passes, Hagrids was the one ride they tried all day to get on VQ and got lucky late in day) who was first time on ride.  He loved the ride, didn't know there was the drop!

Breakfast or more sleep? Think DD is joining me later this am-then she heads to airport to pick up the other roommate. Not sure this girl has actually planned anything, as there's only a couple smallish amazon boxes waiting for her. No furniture comes with apartment...may be a good thing I bought a blow up mattress (stayed with DD Sunday night).

Hoping to catch up with Lynne and daughter again-nice to have coaster partner!!  
32 days to HHN for me, back at Sapphire Falls. STaying AVentura last night and tonite. It's a fun hotel, everything is controlled from iPad in the room-had some fun playing with that! 
Think sleep may win out...


----------



## macraven

Monyk
You sound so busy but it’s a fun time busy!

glad you got daughter all settled in now


----------



## tony67

Charade67 said:


> Part of me really wanted to continue the conversation just to see how far it would go, but I was worried about those after shower pictures. If she texts again I will block the number. I kind of regret not taking screen shots.


Would not be surprised if it was an automated system - I have several phones and get these far too often
These automated systems are pretty sophisticated - even work with emojis etc..
So they blast out a couple 100 if these and see if someone bites then they can transfer to a real person
best to ignore these or block from the start - just like Spam email

Ive been getting one recently about driving them to Dunkin Donuts and then a follow up asking if I got their message
I block it then I get it a few days later from a different phone number.

Of course the other option is that they were trying to reach your boss on the old phone


----------



## macraven

Tony 

To your new home 

btw, your turn to bring the donuts to us ....

Good to see you here!


----------



## schumigirl

Did someone mention donuts.........


Monyk, glad your daughter is all settled now, and hope you enjoy the rest of your trip.....yes, our weather is changing, but weirdly it`s still warm while looking very grey......glad you still have some lovely weather when you go home.

Good to hear you enjoyed Aventura....another hotel we don`t really get a lot of reviews about.




Did get out a walk despite the drizzle, but by goodness it is warm.....almost humid, but we managed 6 miles before it looked like the heavens would open, which they didn`t.

Sun came out for about half an hour this afternoon, so been doing some baking......baked some focaccia bread for lunch with parma ham and olives and this afternoon made a coconut cake and some mixed flavours of scones and waiting to put some chocolate cookies in, they aren`t really baking as they are so simple to put together, but tasty. And sunshine is coming out again........

Time for afternoon pot of tea with a scone I think........although Tom has already had 2, I think....I pretended not to notice.......


----------



## macraven

Tony to be in the safe side want you to know chocolate cake iced donuts are my favorite

just saying.....


----------



## tony67

Some donuts from my last trip






Not sure about the donut burger - but I feel like I need to try it for some reason


----------



## macraven

Calling dibs  on the donut in the middle 

And I do NOT share my food


----------



## schumigirl

tony67 said:


> Some donuts from my last trip
> View attachment 597796
> View attachment 597797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about the donut burger - but I feel like I need to try it for some reasonView attachment 597798



Lush!!

Donut burger from Teak Neighbrhood Grill.....one of the best burgers around!!!


----------



## J'aime Paris

soniam said:


> Len Testa from Touring Plans calls everyday Schmursday
> 
> 
> Baking Jack Jack Cookie Num Nums with my teen son today. It's a big chocolate chip cookie named after the Incredibles animated movie. They sell them at Disneyland and Disneyworld. Here's the recipe.
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/entertainme...acks-comeback-jack-jacks-num-num-cookies-2-0/
> Our son loves the pizza we make at home and is starting school this week. So, we will make dough in the bread machine and bake pizza tomorrow.


Never made pizza dough in my bread machine.  I might give that a try!




cam757 said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> Lazy morning today.  Nice cup of coffee and watching The Hobbit- Desolation of Smaug.
> 
> Did some back to school shopping yesterday. DS hates trying on clothes so that was fun  I have to go back to Dillards sometime next week because I accidentally bought 2 pairs of the same shorts.  DS was trying them on and I forgot to put the wrong sized pair up before I handed everything over to the sales person.   Uggh.
> 
> Had some windy rain storms last night and my huge snake plant that I just moved outside yesterday took a tumble so I need to run to TJ Maxx to find another pot to put it in. Probably will do a little grocery shopping as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I have missed you guys. I got busy in June with our elections and just got out of the routine of checking the Dis Boards.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like my DH. He is the same way.
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck to your DD!
> 
> 
> 
> Mine too! DH probably would have made a great engineer.  He has a wonderful mechanical aptitude just like his dad and grandad. This summer was the summer of breakdown at our house.  DH was able to order parts for my suv, our fridge and our boat and fix them all. Saved us a ton of time and money.  Just give him the internet and you tube and he can teach himself how to fix anything.   Not me...I would have to hire someone.


I've done the same thing....accidentally buying a wrong item meant to be put back.  LOL!  It just gives me another excuse to shop again!!




Charade67 said:


> Good morning and happy Sunday. Nothing much planned for today. We will go to church, lunch with friends, then watch the race this afternoon. I also need to get to the grocery store sometime today.
> 
> I cautiously stepped on the scale this morning and I have lost a few pounds. I have a small goal I hope to reach before my trip.
> 
> Lynne - Have a fabulous time. I will see you in 47 days.


Congrats on the weight loss!  I'm too afraid to step on my scale currently...



schumigirl said:


> Congrats on the weight loss Charade.....every little helps and it`s not easy........
> 
> 
> 
> Rain has been on most of the day here, but that weird non rain type of rain that is just there and looks as if it`s hanging in the air. So, haven`t gone far at all.
> 
> Did some reading and almost finished the Book group choice, it`s a good one. Still raining so no walk tonight either, we thought we might get back out but doesn`t look like it.
> 
> Dinner will be served up soon, have to say the aroma of the chicken cooking has been so tempting all day, doing some roast potatoes and some roasted veg too, should be lovely.
> 
> Made a coconut loaf cake so that`ll be dessert.
> 
> Quietest Sunday in a long time.


I do like coconut....enjoy that dessert!!



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 597393 Hey all. Muggy and a little rainy. But almost too crowded for us. Little one trying single rider on that Dino coaster. Lap bar, and fast, not for me. Bumpy flight that was 20 minutes late, and had to wait for the second load of luggage. But quick to pick out car, quick ride to do a Target run, then burger lunch near the Target, then checked in, but room not ready. No matter, got little one’s pass at the hotel, and off we were. So far, express pass longest wait was 10 minutes. Most were walk on. We’re almost ready for a snack. And ooh coaster delayed. I guess she won’t get out of the line. I wouldn’t.


Sounds like a busy start to the vacation...have a super time!!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Sunday afternoon stop in.
> 
> Dh and boys surprised me by coming home early.  They rolled into the yard at 11:30 last night.  Of course whole I'm elbows deep into an important part of his present.  I was working on a little punch board with tissue paper covered cups with numbers I side each cup to correspond with which number gift he will open . I hear the alarm chirp that is was disarming, and looked up to see the truck rolling I to the yard. So I'm rushing around trying to put everything away in my project room. He walks in and says " whatcha doing!!!! ". He then caught on as to why I didn't go along with them. He is banned from my project room...but doesn't know the full extent of anything...but now he won't be fully surprised when he gets the big reveal  . I asked my boys why they didn't let me know they were coming home.  They assumed because I had set the alarm, I was in bed.  MEN!!!!
> 
> Groceries are bought and put away, chicken is roasting in the air fryer for a little meal prep.  Going to lock myself in my project room and finish what I was working on, then put into the trunk of my car to keep wandering eyes away.
> 
> Chicken stew is on the menu tonight.  It's a cool rainy day here.  It was requested by the youngest ds.
> 
> Hope Lynne is safely off starting her trip.
> 
> Have a great day hommies.


I cannot wait to see photos of this project, it sounds amazing!!  Hopefully DH wasn't too aware of what your project was all about.



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. I napped this afternoon, so I am wide awake now.
> 
> Our contractor is arriving tomorrow morning to replace the stair railing and possibly add a mantle to our fireplace. The guy we hired is a former student of dh's. He took a couple of classes with him several years ago. His wife is also a former student (of the university, but not in dh's classes) and is currently working for the university. We gave up waiting for estimates on the other contractors we talked to.
> 
> Pumpkin, your situation reminds me of when I tried to create a surprise for my dh's 50th birthday. I made a video for him, but I could only work on it when he was asleep since he was home for winter break. During the school year he always went to bed fairly early, but during break he stayed up until midnight or after. When I gave him the video I told him that if it looked like it was edited at 2:00 in the morning that was because it was.
> 
> I meant to post this night light for Mac last night, but apparently I was so sleepy I forgot to hit post reply.
> 
> View attachment 597477


That was a sweet bday idea too!  
We did nothing for my DH's 50th.  We cancelled his party and ate a meal at home, no company.  It was right at the beginning of all the shutdowns.  He got a raw deal there...
I asked if he wanted a 'do over' for his 51st.  He declined, saying the moment had passed....



schumigirl said:


> Pumpkin.....hope all your work is still a big surprise for his big day........
> 
> 
> Lynne......glad you`re having a nice time and glad your daughter enjoyed the VC.
> 
> 
> Charade.....hope the work goes well in your home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a little wintery this morning here. Dark, heavy grey skies, blustery wind that is making the trees sway quite alarmingly and looks cold. I`m sure it`s not as bad as that, but doesn`t look pleasant. Might be back to long trousers or leggings for our walk today and wait a little later till we go out, rain should be gone by around 9am. We`ll be lucky to get mid 50`s today.
> 
> Hope summer isn`t over, but it`s been such a good one for us. Will be a shock to the system to go back to our normal weather.
> 
> Have to go shopping today later, DH needs some new walking/casual cargo type trousers.......never fun shopping for clothes for others, but he`s quite easy to shop with.....he sees something and says that`ll do.
> 
> No idea about food yet for today, will see how the weather is to turn out before I decide.
> 
> And Monday again.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Monday........​


Brrrr Carole!!!  Its much too early for those temperatures!



macraven said:


> Good morning homies !
> 
> its Monday another work day for most
> 
> except for Lynne as she is “working on her vacation “ now at the dark side with daughter
> She will have a fun trip!
> 
> Had some heavy rain last night and and will heat up again here today
> 
> No complaints from me
> I like summer weather
> 
> Schumi your memes had me laughing this morning!
> 
> later!


We've been blessed with a good 4 days of near perfect weather.  Looks like it will continue for a couple more, yay!!



Lynne G said:


> Cool light Charade, I like eating gummy bears.  Hope the old students do a good job.  It is hard to find good help with house repairs.
> 
> Oh no Schumi, yeah it is some what odd when been so warm to have that drop in temperature. Going to be a warm day here. 79 out and raining. But high is 90. It was so muggy yesterday, we came back, took showers, rested and then went back for some night time fun.
> 
> Hoping the crowds are much less today, and the rain holds off after this rain shower we are having now.  Little one asked when we’d get the park day started.  Um, I booked lunch at 1 today, so I said maybe around 10am.  Early entry at 8 am is only the Studios, so not much reason to take advantage of that today.  But I told her want to get the pin and magnet this morning. Both are easy to keep in my small bag, so nothing else to carry.   I did bring my tea, so enjoying that now.  Will be a mostly cloudy day with rain chances again later in the day.  I may slip our rain ponchos in my bag too. Both parks open at 9, with 7 and 8 at night closings.  We figure if it’s hot out later tonight, we may enjoy the pool, and order some drinks.  I’m sure the bar can make a daiquiri without alcohol.
> 
> And so, early mornings are my thing. While I may wander over for early mornings, and have her meet me, rather just relax this morning and wait for little one to be ready.
> 
> That Marvelous Monday homies.
> 
> And yep Mac, thanks, we are having a great time, as yep, shooting those aliens yesterday, twice, and took less than five minutes to ride.
> View attachment 597552


Did you press the red button??



schumigirl said:


> I do enjoy not working........being a lady of leisure suits me......lol.......
> 
> You need the rain for sure....and yes, you`ll be boiling hot before you know it again.......glad to make you smile!
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne.....glad you`re having so much fun with your daughter. Yes, they`ll make you any kind of daiquiri without alcohol......they make a lovely virgin strawberry one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the weather did warm up and brighten up. I regetted putting long leggings and a fleece on for walking, fleece came off after 20 minutes or so......turned out lovely but the breeze stayed which was nice as we needed it.
> 
> 7 miles and then home for a shower.
> 
> Laundry on and out on the line, it`ll dry in no time.
> 
> Crab sandwiches for lunch again, and chicken picatta for dinner tonight, will pick up some capers this afternoon when we`re out. I don`t add many as they`re not my favourites, but work well in that dish.
> 
> Off out soon for dreaded clothes shopping.


I need to shop and will buy ingredients for supper tonight.  It's been so busy the last few days, my head is spinning.



Charade67 said:


> Good morning. Just waiting on the contractor this morning. It looks like we will have rain again soon, so I am glad this job is indoors.
> 
> This guy that we hired followed in his father's footsteps of home construction. When the housing market crashed in 2007 his wife convinced him to get a college degree. He tried nursing and then communications, but finally just got a general studies degree. Once the housing market picked back up he went back into construction, I think he is a great example of "not everyone is meant for college." He has a ton of positive reviews on his Facebook page, so I am hoping for the best.
> 
> Lynne - Hope you have another great day with less crowds and rain.
> 
> Hello to Mac and Schumi.
> 
> I need to go find something for breakfast.


I think anyone pursuing the trades currently is smart!  We already are experiencing a shortage of skilled trades.  People will do very well with these careers!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Good afternoon everyone!!!
> 
> It's another cool windy day here.  I sure hope that this cooler weather doesn't mean Fall/Autumn is on the way   here already.
> 
> I talked to my manager and told him that I " needed to have an arts and crafts session at my desk this week " LOL.  I told him what happened...he laughed and said craft away.  I knew he really wouldn't care, but just wanted him to know before I started pulling out tissue paper and a glue gun  So At least I get to have a little fun at work over the next few days.  Finishing the punch board...then wrapping all the gifts.
> 
> 
> It is always nice to see the progress.  It's nice to get the timelines solidified and see the work start.
> 
> I totally relate.
> 
> I'm trying to have an open mind and embrace Autumn, cozy sweater and all that cr@p lol.  Enjoy the warm temps!!!!  I know you have paid your price living in a colder climate
> 
> 
> Well, I should do my bank run...then start some arts and crafts lol.  I never thought I would get to do this at work lol.
> 
> Have a great day Hommies!!!!  @Lynne G  enjoy your time there.  Loving all the pictures!!!!!


Very nice you can complete the project at work!!  Sounds like a great boss!



keishashadow said:


> thanks, we ‘hit’ 4 separate accidents on the way home.  This was the first one, it went downhill from there
> View attachment 597650And apparently sideways here lol.
> 
> Tacked on nearly 2-1/2 hrs to trip, still, happy to arrive safe & sound
> 
> one of the many interesting mountains along the way
> View attachment 597651
> 
> traffic was still so heavy after the last accident, we uncharacteristically stopped at Beckley to admire the new river gorge bridge…western hemisphere’s longest arch bridge.
> 
> View attachment 597652View attachment 597653
> 
> They shut it down mid October for bridge day over New River, 53 miles of up to class IV rapids. Whee!
> 
> View attachment 597654
> 
> 
> the struggle is real
> 
> smart cookie  i try to compensate too.  Every now & again a hoagie materializes in front of me, what’s a girl to do? Lol
> 
> don’t think I’ve ever seen a bay tree or bramble bush, pretty sure I did hear the Beatles sing about hedgerows.  Now i have to google
> 
> View attachment 597655
> Any excuse to reference ‘Floyd will suffice
> 
> that’s an early tee time after a party night, you go!
> 
> you just haven’t had a ‘proper’ iced tea.  IMO far too many places tend to over dilute with ice and not adjust the tea.
> 
> insidious it is
> 
> well hello there!  Nice to see u on the thread.
> 
> Cannot wait to work this into conversation…somewhere, anywhere lol
> 
> seriously, it’s tough to smile thru it, even though you know the kiddo will do well
> 
> impressive.  My guys is handy but, not about to let him touch any of my major appliances lol
> 
> i’m guessing Tom is a measure thrice sort of guy, strikes me as meticulous
> 
> i’ve not quite found a recipe that works.  aha moment, maybe if i let it sit overnight in fridge?
> 
> good for you!  I haven’t braved my scale since getting back, will give it a week for the ‘water weight’ to roll off.
> 
> glad to see the worst of the two storms should miss you!   Did you ever snag a good rental car rate?  Enjoy the DD & me time.
> 
> indeed it does. Love the various memes.


Glad you're home safe!!

I have an irrational fear of bridges....

Went through a big Pink Floyd phase......love it!!





Charade67 said:


> Today was a weird day. We have been using my boss' husband's old cell phone as an office cell so we can text with clients.  I came in this morning to find a message that went something like this, "Hi is this Tony? This is Mandy. We matched on Tinder back when I was in town visiting my aunt, but never met. I am back in town and would like to meet you." I replied with "Sorry, wrong number." A few minutes later she replied with, "How cringy. He must have given me a wrong number, but I would like to think he just mistyped it. Well, now you have my name, What's yours?" and she sent a picture. I replied back with "You have reached a mental health counseling office. I will be deleting this text for your privacy." I deleted the conversation  A few more minutes pass and then she texts, "Lol. You seem nice. You aren't  a serial killer or anything are you? What do you like to do for fun?" About 30 minutes pass, and I was telling one of our therapists about it when she texted again. "I went for a run and just got out of the shower. Would you like me to send more pics?" I  deleted again. Thankfully she seemed to get the message and I got no more text messages for the rest of the day. So strange.
> 
> 
> I am so terrible at any of the shooting games. Small children score higher than I do.
> 
> I will trade our heat and humidity for your cool wind. I am  ready for fall. Unfortunately the season doesn't last very long here.
> 
> 
> Glad you made it home safely.
> 
> I can't believe it is already 7:00.. I need to find some thing for dinner.


Weird exchange for sure.  But I'm suspicious of anyone who uses Tinder!




schumigirl said:


> And another welcome home Janet......what a journey you had! You`ll have been so glad to get to your own street! And glad you had such a lovely time.
> 
> Bramble bushes are just blackberries.....plenty of pies in the winter ahead with those in them.....one of Tom`s favourites. And the Bay tree, had no idea that`s what it was when we moved here.....it was one of our friends who asked during a party one night if he could take some Bay leaves......lol.....we had no clue!
> 
> Yes, avoid those scales, they are dirty little liars after vacations.....or so I`ve discovered.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> The iced tea I had was Liptons. Not a brand I like anyway, but the thought of cold tea does actually make me churn. Same with iced coffee too......but I`d trust your judgement in such matters, and it was sweet which made it worse........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screen shots are the best!! You never know when you may need them, I`d do that if they keep coming, yes, then block. What a weird person. There really are some sad people out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did go to bed early last night, feel as though I`ve slept for a week.
> 
> And we have some drizzly rain again this morning, not very nice looking outside this morning. Will still plan to walk as long as it`s not too heavy....
> 
> No idea of any plans today after walking, will see what the weather is like. One of my friends has a new labrador puppy and we haven`t met him yet, so will have to fit that in somehow, she lives closest to all our friends ironically.
> 
> No thoughts on food yet for tonight.......will have a rumble and see what we want later. If it`s miserable this afternoon will do some baking I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday
> 
> 
> ​


Maple bacon donut, why yes!!  
And scales are evil most every day...




Monykalyn said:


> Morning! Got the DD all settled, bed/mattress arrived and assembled along with couple bookshelves. Decided to rent a midsize SUV to make less trips between Jacksonville (where her sister has been colleting/storing furnituree) and Orlando to her kids apartment. Fred was still bearing down on Saturday so thinking was less trips in rain, the better. Ha! Got to rental place and only SUV they had left was a Chevy Suburban! made it in one trip (and not much rain either!)-worth the money and it wasn't much for rental-because I had reserved a smaller truck was $60-outright reserving a suburban would have been over $200 for a day! Did a massive shop for bedding, some kitchen stuff and food. Had dinner at her place Saturday and Sunday. The vehicles looked like Charades tetris picture though!
> 
> Thanks to Mac's warning about Nashville-we may go through Memphis now on as it did seem quicker.
> 
> Hope it got fixed. We had to replace the heating element in my dryer a while back-far cheaper than replacing dryer, I've had my set for ~15 years.
> Sounds like my husband! It is why I still have my 20 year old 4Runner (although we have good friends who are mechanics as well), my 15 year old washer/dryer, my 24 yea old fridge. It's only the fridge I want to replace-but everytime something "breaks" it's too easy of a fix; then the thing is ticked at me for threatening it and will randomly spit ice cubes across the floor for a while.
> Oh this cracked me up! Hope the project goes ok  and you can get it finished at work-cool Boss!
> Most are so backed up. My hubs helped his friend (who owns his own construction business) this past year, as they are so busy. Part of friends challenges was getting bids out in timely manner-so that is what hubs did. Friend has been hiring more crew, and bought a couple more business vehicles/trucks-and the trucks are taking months to come in! Business is booming!
> Wow-I know it will get colder soon but didn't realize it was almost time already! Hope you do get some warmer weather for while longer. I'm melting everytime I set outside
> oh yes-at least Cabana bay can LOL-my son loves them
> Very pretty! Cool pics! Glad you made it home safely after a good week !
> It was so fun to ride at night and fantastic to have a partner to wait with.  Glad we hung around the weather delay! We were lucky they let us ask for the back row-we were 2nd to last train to go for the night. Let us in line with a minute or 2 before official park close in anticipation they would be able to get ride up. Such a GREAT coaster-so much smoother than hulk/RRR and so much airtime-especially back row-spent more time with butt out of seat than actually sitting in it. The top hat in last row you do feel you will be flung right out of seat, and the long barrel roll over the water...yeah. Doing that over and over.
> Managed to snag 3 VQ for Hagrids too-so when Lynne and daughter got back from their target run we did that first. Rode with a guy (with his family-his oldest had treated the family to all day express passes, Hagrids was the one ride they tried all day to get on VQ and got lucky late in day) who was first time on ride.  He loved the ride, didn't know there was the drop!
> 
> Breakfast or more sleep? Think DD is joining me later this am-then she heads to airport to pick up the other roommate. Not sure this girl has actually planned anything, as there's only a couple smallish amazon boxes waiting for her. No furniture comes with apartment...may be a good thing I bought a blow up mattress (stayed with DD Sunday night).
> 
> Hoping to catch up with Lynne and daughter again-nice to have coaster partner!!
> 32 days to HHN for me, back at Sapphire Falls. STaying AVentura last night and tonite. It's a fun hotel, everything is controlled from iPad in the room-had some fun playing with that!
> Think sleep may win out...


Glad you got your DD settled!  She must be excited to start up!

Nice to have a rollercoaster buddy!







Saturday's move in to DDs apartment did not happen.  We arrived at the apartment to find 6 workers frantic to finish.  They lied and said they thought that they had until 10pm......yeah right, cuz most people show up at 10pm to move in!!!
We will definitely be asking for a price break in September rent.  The management company broke the lease already, and it was a big inconvenience for one of the roommates.  She was without a place to stay Sat. night and had to crash at a friends place. 

We then got a call from DHs dad.  DHs grandma is 94 years old.  We last saw her on Father's Day, and she was doing quite well.  
Since then, a bad bladder infection has taken it's toll on her health.  DHs dad said we may want to pay her a visit sooner than later.  Since the move was not happening, we changed plans for the day.  We ran home, changed clothes and went to see his grandma.  
She is not doing well, and hospice care is visiting the house this morning.  Sad turn of events....


Sunday and Monday were spent moving DD into her new apartment.  There are still a few odds and ends for the workers to complete, but the place is livable.  The new kitchen actually turned out really nice! 

The movers were 2 hours late yesterday, which didn't start the day off on a positive note.....but they did a good job in the end and knocked money off the bill.  I would rather have been on time and it was disappointing, but I guess I gotta  "let it go".
Either that, or be mad all the time, lol!!

Today is running lots of errands!  Need to restock the refrigerator and DD needs a few last minute items for her place.
Have a great Tuesday!!!


----------



## tony67

J'aime Paris said:


> Maple bacon donut, why yes!!
> And scales are evil most every day...


How about Maple Bourbon bacon Donuts - they had these at the SeaWorld Beer Festival made fresh to order


----------



## schumigirl

Lori, so sorry to hear of your DH grandma....sounds like she is being well cared for by hospice care, and it`s a blessing you both got to see her. I hope she remains comfortable for whatever time she has left. 

What a disaster with the apartment! And yes, a definite break in the rent was due from them.....yes, no one turns up at 10pm to move in anywhere. They certainly had enough warning students were coming, it was hardly a surprise to them, but glad she`s in now though......

Do you use your bread maker often? I ask as I never liked mine, so it went to a good cause.....which is code for a friend who wanted it......lol......I always bake the old fashioned way despite being much maligned for it......

I`m not a fan of bridges either......worst one, or one of the worst we experienced was in France. Google The Millau Viaduct if you`re ever bored......scariest crossing ever!! I almost passed out I kid you not.....Tom and Kyle loved it.....me, not so much. 

It`s towards the Southern end of France and we were touring Montpellier, Toulouse and Marseille areas....beautiful, except for the bridge of course!! It is a stunning piece of engineering. 

Have fun shopping!!


----------



## J'aime Paris

tony67 said:


> Some donuts from my last trip
> View attachment 597796
> View attachment 597797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about the donut burger - but I feel like I need to try it for some reasonView attachment 597798


Wowza!  Yum!



tony67 said:


> How about Maple Bourbon bacon Donuts - they had these at the SeaWorld Beer Festival made fresh to order
> 
> View attachment 597813


Oh yes!!   Bring it all on! 
I wish I could make it to that SeaWorld event!!



schumigirl said:


> Lori, so sorry to hear of your DH grandma....sounds like she is being well cared for by hospice care, and it`s a blessing you both got to see her. I hope she remains comfortable for whatever time she has left.
> 
> What a disaster with the apartment! And yes, a definite break in the rent was due from them.....yes, no one turns up at 10pm to move in anywhere. They certainly had enough warning students were coming, it was hardly a surprise to them, but glad she`s in now though......
> 
> Do you use your bread maker often? I ask as I never liked mine, so it went to a good cause.....which is code for a friend who wanted it......lol......I always bake the old fashioned way despite being much maligned for it......
> 
> I`m not a fan of bridges either......worst one, or one of the worst we experienced was in France. Google The Millau Viaduct if you`re ever bored......scariest crossing ever!! I almost passed out I kid you not.....Tom and Kyle loved it.....me, not so much.
> 
> It`s towards the Southern end of France and we were touring Montpellier, Toulouse and Marseille areas....beautiful, except for the bridge of course!! It is a stunning piece of engineering.
> 
> Have fun shopping!!


Thank you for your kind words Carole!!
She is such an incredible lady!  Mentally sharp as a tack still to this day.  It's her body that is frail and tired.  She said she's ready to rest when called to heaven.
We are blessed to have her as our family matriarch for so long....it just makes the celebration of her life bittersweet.  We will miss her terribly...

I go in phases with the bread maker versus using my oven for baking bread.  It does usually turn out better in the oven, but the bread maker is quite simple, and I can leave the house once I start the machine. 

I may have to work up the courage to see photos of that bridge!!
I'm not sure the reason, but bridges really freak me out!


----------



## tony67

J'aime Paris said:


> I wish I could make it to that SeaWorld event!!


Me too - they really do a great job with their festivals - unfortunately its much shorter this year as they are busy with their Halloween stuff (I assume)


----------



## Charade67

Stop with the donuts. I’m so hungry.

 Almost time for lunch.

Back later with a real post.


----------



## schumigirl

tony67 said:


> Me too - they really do a great job with their festivals - unfortunately its much shorter this year as they are busy with their Halloween stuff (I assume)



I think Seaworld might blow Universal away with their Halloween event this year, it looks phenomenal! 

So far everything looks amazing whereas, there are a few houses at UO I wouldn`t have been interested in. 



Lori, it will be bittersweet for sure. She sounds like an amazing lady. 

Yes, I guess being able to leave the house when baking bread is a good idea, and I do agree oven baked bread is better....well, I certainly think so. We are carb laden today with the focaccia I made for lunch.......


----------



## Lynne G

Donuts?  We have yet to get the big pink one, as little one not a strawberry fan.  It’s a Taco Tuesday so Mac may be enjoying some Taco Bell fair.  Us?  Enjoying a Finnegan’s lunch.  Still hot, sunny, humid.  We did get lucky, and walked up.  Finished and full.,


----------



## Charade67

I’m back with a post.


----------



## Charade67

Y'all have been quite chatty while I was at work. Had to come home at lunch becasue dh needed to go to a meeting. The contractor is almost finished with our railing.




schumigirl said:


> Screen shots are the best!! You never know when you may need them, I`d do that if they keep coming, yes, then block. What a weird person. There really are some sad people out there.


 No more messages today, so I guess she got the hint.



Monykalyn said:


> Most are so backed up. My hubs helped his friend (who owns his own construction business) this past year, as they are so busy. Part of friends challenges was getting bids out in timely manner-so that is what hubs did. Friend has been hiring more crew, and bought a couple more business vehicles/trucks-and the trucks are taking months to come in! Business is booming!


 We did have one place that emailed us back and said that they couldn't even come look at our projects until March. I appreciated the honesty. I just wish the others would do that if they are too busy to take our projects. It's just annoying that they come out and look at what needs to be done then never get back with an estimate.



tony67 said:


> Would not be surprised if it was an automated system - I have several phones and get these far too often
> These automated systems are pretty sophisticated - even work with emojis etc..
> So they blast out a couple 100 if these and see if someone bites then they can transfer to a real person
> best to ignore these or block from the start - just like Spam email


 It may have been automated, but it really seemed like a real person. I wonder what she would have thought if she knew the phone belonged to a 78 year old man.



tony67 said:


> Not sure about the donut burger - but I feel like I need to try it for some reason


 I think I would have to pass on that one,



J'aime Paris said:


> That was a sweet bday idea too!


 Thanks. The video was 2 parts. The first showed events in history that happened on his birthday and famous people born on that day. I used a song called My Birthday Comes on Christmas. (His birthday is December 24.) the second part was videos of his family and friends wishing him a happy birthday.



J'aime Paris said:


> I have an irrational fear of bridges....


 Same here. I will go out of my way to avoid driving across a large bridge if I can.



J'aime Paris said:


> Saturday's move in to DDs apartment did not happen.


 Sounds like this who thing was really mishandled. I'm glad everything finally worked out and you got some compensation.



J'aime Paris said:


> We then got a call from DHs dad. DHs grandma is 94 years old





J'aime Paris said:


> She is not doing well, and hospice care is visiting the house this morning. Sad turn of events....


 So sorry to hear this.

Not sure if I will be going back to work today or not. It's already 2:00 and I usually leave at 3:00.


----------



## macraven

I go away for a few hours and come back to a lot of chatter and see two new homies with us

Welcome newbies ...as once you post in the sans, you are family!

Mr Mac and I went for the booster vaccine shot today
it was by appointment and were taken at scheduled time

They only had 3 peeps scheduled this afternoon, but had seen 5 in the morning
I had made the appointment when our country announced they had a sign up list

They limited it to 8 people for today to be vaxxed as they only received one small vial of Moderna.
Staff were the first to get their jabs yesterday.

They had a large request for appointments but only had enough in the vial for 10 peeps

Shipments are behind in my area but more vials will arrive over the next week.

And they only have two nurses for doing the shots in between their regular positions at the board of health

Nurse told us they have 10 scheduled for tomorrow to come in

When our public health group gets more vials, more will be given appointments if they can get more staff brought in

Now I am set for the next 8 months!
My next big adventure is tomorrow as having another crown put on.(tooth)

Not sure which I enjoy the most.. dental work or covid injection... side effects for the last two were miserable for me dental work not fun either

If you have vacation plans, get the vaccine taken care of soon!

Hope all stay healthy !

What’s on your dinner menu tonight?
Haven’t decided which drive thru I am sending Mr Mac

No leftovers from last nights dinner and no plans to cook today.
Cooking two days in a row is my limit
It’s my day off from the kitchen today
Lol


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick afternoon stop in!  

Weather is still cool again today.  I will say, it has been nice to sleep in a cool room again.  The windows are wide open and a cool night breeze flowing in.  Worked an extra shift last night, and have another one tonight.  Then I have my " holiday" from shifts there.  I'll see how I feel after my week off.  After looking at my visa statement over the last few days of buying for dh's surprise....I might need to keep the second job  But in all honesty...it's why I do it. So we can do fun different things without worrying about the extra $$$ coming out of our budget. I will see what the grand total is next week 

No more papers to shuffle today...so not much to keep me busy today.   I need to put in a staples order to get some supplies to reorganize the health and safety documentation for our guy when he gets back at the end of the year.  It will take me some time to reorganize it, and make the check off spreadsheets for him.  

I can home to a working dryer.  The youngest ds was folding the last of the laundry when I got home.  It was an easy 35.00 piece fix.  Anything other than that, we would have called someone to take a look at it.  My set is 7 years old...hoping to get a few more years out of it yet.  My last set was 17 yrs old, and was still working.  It was a smaller set, and I wanted/needed a bigger set with all the laundry...and wanted an upgrade too 



Charade67 said:


> Today was a weird day. We have been using my boss' husband's old cell phone as an office cell so we can text with clients. I came in this morning to find a message that went something like this, "Hi is this Tony? This is Mandy. We matched on Tinder back when I was in town visiting my aunt, but never met. I am back in town and would like to meet you." I replied with "Sorry, wrong number." A few minutes later she replied with, "How cringy. He must have given me a wrong number, but I would like to think he just mistyped it. Well, now you have my name, What's yours?" and she sent a picture. I replied back with "You have reached a mental health counseling office. I will be deleting this text for your privacy." I deleted the conversation A few more minutes pass and then she texts, "Lol. You seem nice. You aren't a serial killer or anything are you? What do you like to do for fun?" About 30 minutes pass, and I was telling one of our therapists about it when she texted again. "I went for a run and just got out of the shower. Would you like me to send more pics?" I deleted again. Thankfully she seemed to get the message and I got no more text messages for the rest of the day. So strange.


wow...that's quite a bit of excitement!  One of my best friends growing up was Mandy...and that ironically fits that kind of bill lol.   I hope you don't much more spam texts.  


schumigirl said:


> And we have some drizzly rain again this morning, not very nice looking outside this morning. Will still plan to walk as long as it`s not too heavy....
> 
> No idea of any plans today after walking, will see what the weather is like. One of my friends has a new labrador puppy and we haven`t met him yet, so will have to fit that in somehow, she lives closest to all our friends ironically.


I hope you enjoyed your walk.  I am not a rain person.  Probably because we get very little actual rain.  I'm kind of like a cat...I don't like to get wet unless I'm at a beach or pool.  


Monykalyn said:


> Morning! Got the DD all settled, bed/mattress arrived and assembled along with couple bookshelves.


Sounds like you were busy and that your dd is settled in now.  


J'aime Paris said:


> bad bladder infection has taken it's toll on her health. DHs dad said we may want to pay her a visit sooner than later. Since the move was not happening, we changed plans for the day. We ran home, changed clothes and went to see his grandma.
> She is not doing well, and hospice care is visiting the house this morning. Sad turn of events....


Sorry to hear about dh's Grandma.  It is great you got to see and spend some time with her.  

Well, I should go and maybe shuffle a few fake papers around ( at least ) 

Have a great day Hommies!!!!!!!


----------



## soniam

J'aime Paris said:


> Never made pizza dough in my bread machine.  I might give that a try!



It's pretty easy. We still have to knead a bit and let it rise for 30 minutes. The recipe I use makes enough for 2 pizzas. We don't eat a lot, so we usually freeze one. My husband does the rolling out of the dough, since he worked in a pizza place in high school.



schumigirl said:


> Do you use your bread maker often? I ask as I never liked mine, so it went to a good cause.....which is code for a friend who wanted it......lol......I always bake the old fashioned way despite being much maligned for it......


I used to use it all of the time to make bread for sandwiches/toast. However, I only use it now for pizza dough and rarely at that, since I have been doing keto.


----------



## schumigirl

Happy booster mac…….hope you have no side effects from this one, and as always good luck for the dental work tomorrow……never fun. Think our boosters are later in the year.

We made shrimp in a home made sweet and spicy sauce with noodles…….delicious! Hope you enjoy your food…….



Hey pumpkin……just saw you pop in there…….nah, I don’t mind the rain, and as long as it’s not cold and windy at the same time…….I don’t mind it…….

Enjoy the rest of your day……and glad your dryer is working.




All the donut talk from Tony has made me think and wonder why I’ve never made us home made donut burgers like the ones we get from Teak Neighborhood Grill……..so might do that at the weekend……they are lush! Add in bacon and jalapeños, no cheese for me and we have a meal with sweet potato fries. 

Outside lights came on around 8.30 tonight, completely dark by 9pm……winter is coming Jon Snow……..

Tonic water with slices of lime tonight…….


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> It's pretty easy. We still have to knead a bit and let it rise for 30 minutes. The recipe I use makes enough for 2 pizzas. We don't eat a lot, so we usually freeze one. My husband does the rolling out of the dough, since he worked in a pizza place in high school.
> 
> 
> I used to use it all of the time to make bread for sandwiches/toast. However, I only use it now for pizza dough and rarely at that, since I have been doing keto.



I never made pizza dough when I had the bread maker……..never thought of it to be honest.

Now I’m thinking of pizzas…….I’ll never be slim…….lol……..


----------



## soniam

I am so dragging it today. I was up a little late to see if the Disney xmas after hours party tickets were online. Then I woke up before 5am CT again to see if they were up and then again at 6am CT. Finally got them. I didn't sleep between the 5 and 6am wakings and then couldn't sleep for a while after 6am. Slept in though and had to rush to get to my obgyn appointment. Didn't have time to eat breakfast or lunch, which is probably what's dragging me down. Then I got to have a fun and painful procedure at the doc, since I always have abnormal pap smears  That took it out of me. Comforted myself with a shake and banana bread from a local fast food burger chain. Will have to leave in a bit to pick up our son from his first day of school. It's really his first day of in-person high school, since he schooled remotely all last year except 2 days. Thank goodness he, and us, are vaccinated. All of our ICU beds are full here, so we are trying to play cave hermit again.


----------



## macraven

Schumi 
If you make the homemade donut burger, send me the pic !
I had that sandwich before and really liked it


----------



## macraven

Soniam I have sleep habits like you do 

Are we twinkies ?


----------



## Charade67

We are currently under a flash flood watch and a tornado warning.  Fun times.

Meanwhile. Here are some before and after pics of the bannister by our stairs.


----------



## Lynne G

Mummy fun with MonyK.  We be holding the furthest back seats.  And yeah, I’m always the one not seeing where the camera was.  LoL

Having a great day, still some crowds, but met up with MonyK and her youngest DD for some afternoon fun.  Now just hanging out with MonyK, as little one is so happy not to be a single rider, dino hunting again.  Not me, though.  But do like mummy as shown above.  Hargrid’s had no virtual today, so if we decide to ride, we keep checking for lower wait times.  They’ve been high most of the day.  And oddly, hulk is a 5 minute wait.  Who da think.  30 for the dino, which is why they decided to ride now.  Still hot out.


----------



## keishashadow

Day full of being family’s concierge, longer than many I’ve worked for reals back in tHe day.  Tomorrow, should only be a half shift lol

lynne - looks like you are having a grrrreat trip 



schumigirl said:


> was one of our friends who asked during a party one night if he could take some Bay leaves......lol.....we had no clue!


never dawned on me bay leaves came from a tree, blonder than usual moment.


schumigirl said:


> Same with iced coffee too


ice cubes in coffee just seems wrong to me, now a nice frozen one full of caramel & whipped cream constitutes a treat in my book 


schumigirl said:


> Screen shots are the best!! You never know when you may need them, I`d do that if they keep coming, yes, then block. What a weird person. There really are some sad people out there.


yep, don’t have to beat the bushes too hard for the nuts to fall


macraven said:


>


that sort of day isn’t it?


Monykalyn said:


> Got to rental place and only SUV they had left was a Chevy Suburban! made it in one trip (and not much rain either!)-worth the money and it wasn't much for rental-because I had reserved a smaller truck was $60-outright reserving a suburban would have been over $200 for a day!


that’s a big boy to drive but, sounds like the perfect ride for this trip.  It’s nice when things do actually work out


J'aime Paris said:


> I asked if he wanted a 'do over' for his 51st. He declined, saying the moment had passed...


tell him not to blink, i swear the 50’s just fly.  Catch him on the other side & make merry 


J'aime Paris said:


> I have an irrational fear of bridges....


you’d be out of luck in my ‘city of bridges’...446 at last count.  many tend to stick to their own neighborhoods/side of the bridges.  I’m more of a tunnel avoider.


J'aime Paris said:


> She was without a place to stay Sat. night and had to crash at a friends place.


oh boy


J'aime Paris said:


> She is not doing well, and hospice care is visiting the house this morning. Sad turn of events....


aw, sorry to hear.  My Mom was doing very well until an undiagnosed UTI landed her in nursing home


J'aime Paris said:


> I go in phases with the bread maker versus using my oven for baking bread


i‘ve been using for mostly dough making.


schumigirl said:


> I think Seaworld might blow Universal away with their Halloween event this year, it looks phenomenal!


they certainly won the battle of social media/website roll out.  looking forward to doing both this year


macraven said:


> They limited it to 8 people for today to be vaxxed as they only received one small vial of Moderna.
> Staff were the first to get their jabs yesterday.


they gave it out here starting Saturday at the hospital clinics.  We received emails the same day instructing us to schedule either thru them or via the state system we have.  Unlike your area, saw slots for all day starting on the 17th.  I decided to wait until I am done with GD duties for the summer & the mr has the weekend off.  We both wound up with high fevers that were difficult to break & flue like symptoms.  Figure we might as well be sick together. Lol


schumigirl said:


> All the donut talk from Tony has made me think and wonder why I’ve never made us home made donut burgers like the ones


i can’t wrap my head around a doughnut & a burger in the same bite. 


soniam said:


> I was up a little late to see if the Disney xmas after hours party tickets were online. Then I woke up before 5am CT again to see if they were up and then again at 6am CT. Finally got them


I’m surprised there is demand for them as per the pricing.  Annoyed not even a minimal discount for AP or DVC our nights.   sadly, going to sit it out this year.  May book CG & bring binoculars lol. 


soniam said:


> Then I got to have a fun and painful procedure at the doc, since I always have abnormal pap smears


Yuck, hope all is well


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> I’m surprised there is demand for them as per the pricing.  Annoyed not even a minimal discount for AP or DVC our nights.   sadly, going to sit it out this year.  May book CG & bring binoculars lol.
> 
> Yuck, hope all is well


It's hard to say what demand is, since it was just the early booking today for resort guests. I secretly hope demand is low to keep the crowds down. There wasn't a discount for our night either. DH has never been to an xmas party, and DS has never been to any of the holiday parties. I selfishly did an xmas party one trip when I arrived early. DH and DS came later, since DS was still in school. I don't know if we will do it again; however, we did really enjoy the AK after hours party that we did.

I hope it's OK too. My doctor didn't seem too worried. Could just be good bedside manner though.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi
> If you make the homemade donut burger, send me the pic !
> I had that sandwich before and really liked it



I want that for Saturday night, but seems I`m being outvoted for pizza.....I`ll work on it, or could just do it for me. But, I do like a Saturday night not cooking anything......





Charade67 said:


> We are currently under a flash flood watch and a tornado warning.  Fun times.
> 
> Meanwhile. Here are some before and after pics of the bannister by our stairs.
> 
> View attachment 597893
> 
> View attachment 597895



The wood is so much nicer Charade, looks lovely. I hope you`re happy with it.





keishashadow said:


> Day full of being family’s concierge, longer than many I’ve worked for reals back in tHe day.  Tomorrow, should only be a half shift lol
> 
> lynne - looks like you are having a grrrreat trip
> 
> 
> never dawned on me bay leaves came from a tree, blonder than usual moment.
> 
> ice cubes in coffee just seems wrong to me, now a nice frozen one full of caramel & whipped cream constitutes a treat in my book
> 
> yep, don’t have to beat the bushes too hard for the nuts to fall
> 
> that sort of day isn’t it?
> 
> that’s a big boy to drive but, sounds like the perfect ride for this trip.  It’s nice when things do actually work out
> 
> tell him not to blink, i swear the 50’s just fly.  Catch him on the other side & make merry
> 
> you’d be out of luck in my ‘city of bridges’...446 at last count.  many tend to stick to their own neighborhoods/side of the bridges.  I’m more of a tunnel avoider.
> 
> oh boy
> 
> aw, sorry to hear.  My Mom was doing very well until an undiagnosed UTI landed her in nursing home
> 
> i‘ve been using for mostly dough making.
> 
> they certainly won the battle of social media/website roll out.  looking forward to doing both this year
> 
> they gave it out here starting Saturday at the hospital clinics.  We received emails the same day instructing us to schedule either thru them or via the state system we have.  Unlike your area, saw slots for all day starting on the 17th.  I decided to wait until I am done with GD duties for the summer & the mr has the weekend off.  We both wound up with high fevers that were difficult to break & flue like symptoms.  Figure we might as well be sick together. Lol
> 
> i can’t wrap my head around a doughnut & a burger in the same bite.
> 
> I’m surprised there is demand for them as per the pricing.  Annoyed not even a minimal discount for AP or DVC our nights.   sadly, going to sit it out this year.  May book CG & bring binoculars lol.
> 
> Yuck, hope all is well



lol....you have been busy today.....family concierge......I like that one! It`s funny, everyone I know who has retired early all say the same thing....they don`t know how they had time to work as we are always all so busy.

Yes, I never realised till I had the tree pointed out to us......green fingers were never my strong point!

Oh yes, those nuts are very obvious usually....lol.......

Weirdly I do like a caramel crappucino as Charlie Harper calls them.....

Yes, your place does have a massive amount of bridges! Is the purple one still there? I`m sure you told me about that before...my brain is like a pea some mornings! I have never been in the Channel Tunnel as a way of travelling to France and beyond......not a hope in hell! And as we have no plans to go back to mainland Europe anytime soon, I never have to. If we do go back it`ll be to Switzerland or Austria again and we`ll fly, they were beautiful, but no to the rest of that area.

Have fun today.......





soniam said:


> It's hard to say what demand is, since it was just the early booking today for resort guests. I secretly hope demand is low to keep the crowds down. There wasn't a discount for our night either. DH has never been to an xmas party, and DS has never been to any of the holiday parties. I selfishly did an xmas party one trip when I arrived early. DH and DS came later, since DS was still in school. I don't know if we will do it again; however, we did really enjoy the AK after hours party that we did.
> 
> I hope it's OK too. My doctor didn't seem too worried. Could just be good bedside manner though.



Yes, hope you get the good result this time! Always nerve wracking to go through.



mac.....hope the dentist visit goes well today!!





Never listen to the weather forecast......

It`s supposed to be cloudy, very cloudy and slight rain this morning here on the coast.....but bright sunshine and feels warm again 

Walking will be lovely this morning after yesterday`s drizzle. Then have to go buy a new computer mouse for me, mine is double clicking all the time.....I think it must be about 8 years old! Can`t quite believe that and Tom has asked for one for his birthday next week......lol....he doesn`t ask for much. And yes, some of us still prefer a mouse to the pad on laptops...apparently that`s funny to some......lol.....

I`m not sure whether I prefer the ipads or laptop in general. Laptop is easier doing photographs for Trip Reports, but ipad is so convenient to just whip around with you.

Managed to order a few things he doesn`t know about and one is a special bottle of wine he has been talking about for a while and said he might like to get it. But, I already ordered it and had it sent to a friends house. Will have to pick it up when he`s not there, quite hard for a couple who are barely ever 3 feet away from each other. Might need to organise a girly chat to go get it on my own.

Shorts this morning again and will head out sooner as it`s so nice.

And again, no idea for dinner tonight.......either turkey or shrimp sandwiches today for lunch and as the farmer dropped us off a load of eggs last night, poached eggs for breakfast.........

Tummy is rumbling this morning.....



























Happy Wednesday ​


----------



## macraven

Good morning homies !

leaving in 90 minutes for dental work
I’ll have more crowned teeth than the ones I was born with 
Lol

Hope all have a great day!


----------



## Lynne G

Hope all goes well with dentist Mac.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, fancy camel here to say, hump of a day Wednesday is here, and ooh that means Friday is two more days after today.  

Was a nice night, said goodbye to MonyK, having shared dinner with her. And nice as will see her next month.

And so, a 91 degree day, with partly cloudy, and yay, not a chance of rain. And yesterday, was the same, and felt like the humidity was lower yesterday. Still hot but more pleasant. Will see how it feels later, as letting little one sleep. Yeah, the early entry is gringotts and minions. Neither a draw for us, and minions was a 10 or so minute express wait, we walked on gringotts with express. Thus later morning arrivals is the way we enjoy our time.

And Paris, I am sorry to hear of your grandmom is in hospice. Sending hugs and may find some peace if she has passed away. Know she will always be in your heart, and good memories.

Have that wonderful Wednesday homies.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Good morning homies !
> 
> leaving in 90 minutes for dental work
> I’ll have more crowned teeth than the ones I was born with
> Lol
> 
> Hope all have a great day!








​Hope it goes well mac......it`ll be over before you know it.......



Lynne...continue to have fun!




Gorgeous day here!! Hot and sunny, where are all the clouds that was forecastoday....absolutely not a complaint! 

With the weather and foot not sore today, we did almost 10 miles, but it was the sun that finally had us head for the hills. No sunscreen. But, it was a fabulous walk, although body is groaning a little this afternoon.....so a day in the garden now I think with some strawberry lemonade......

Steaks on the grill tonight as it`s so beautiful outside.


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning. I have a couple of minutes before I leave for work.

Mac - Hope all goes well at the dentist today.

Lynne - sounds like you and your daughter are having a nice trip. I have never ridden the Mummy ride. How intense is it? I can handle some coasters but not others. On a scale of Big Thunder Mountain to Rockin Rollercoaster where would it fall?

Gotta run.


----------



## Lynne G

I think more like Thunder, Charade. Think top speed is only like 35 mph.  You sit in a row of four, and there’s, I think 6 rows, so it’s a big car.  In the dark most of the ride, but you see things, which is half the fun. That and the last drop is fun, as you don’t expect it if you’ve never ridden it.  I won’t do RRR, Hulk nor the new Dino coaster.  Will do the others though, as also I like Hagrid’s too.  

And so, little one is in the shower and asked if we could chill for a few minutes before leaving.  That’s fine with me.  We both have an AP, and are staying 7 days, son no need to be in the parks the whole day and night.


----------



## Robo56

Good Wednesday morning Sans family 





Charade the new bannister looks great.

Pumpkin sounds like you are still busy on your hubby’s birthday surprise. I’am sure he will be thrilled with all you have done.


J’aime Paris so sorry to hear about DH grandma. I remember reading in one of your posts about what a awesome lady she is. I’am so glad you are all able to get back and spend some time with her while she is in hospice. Prayers for her and all of you.

Nice to hear you were able to finally get your daughter moved into her apartment. I hope they get the other things done in an acceptable time so she can settle in.

Keisha seems like you and your hubby had a nice trip. Sorry the airline situation happened and you had to drive. Glad to hear you are home safe. Those long distance drives are hard.


Lynne looks like you and your daughter are having a blast. Great to see you an Monyk were able to have a nice visit. 


Mac hope the dentist visit goes well today. Hope you did ok with the booster.

Soniam......welcome to the family. Hope you are feeling better today and your test turns out good.


Carole sounds like your weather is holding out for your walks. Hope your foot is doing well and you have a successful shopping trip today. 
As always your meals sound delish.


Shout out to Tink....hope all is well in your neck of the woods. 


I have been pretty busy lately. I was already to have grandson to come over and help me move the furniture for deep clean in the some rooms. I was going to start decorating for Halloween already. I always have everything up by first week September. 

Then I got smacked down with the worst case of bronchitis I have had in many moons.  Covid cases around here are amping up. So if you have any respiratory illness you have to have Covid test first before your Doctor will treat you. So that delayed getting my meds until my Covid test came back. It was negative thankfully. I have my antibiotics, steroids so now just need to get better.

Daughter is going to have to have a 3rd eye surgery in 8 weeks. At this point they are trying to preserve as much of her eyesight in her left eye as possible. She had a bad reaction to Covid vaccine. 


Granddaughter in law sent pic of great-granddaughter who just got her orange belt in Karate. They are also getting eggs from their chickens now. She was so proud of getting the eggs from the coop.

I had to stop making masks. So once i’am Feeling better will start up again.

I went out and sat in the sun yesterday. Did not feel like doing much. I need to get moving. If the weather is nice enough today may try a small Walk.

I Have been watching a few things on YouTube about HHN set up at Universal. They have a Halloween boutique in the Lost Continent in IOA now and it’s open. Looks really cool inside. I will definitely have to have a look in there. 

I also found out about a place that makes custom Kyber Crystal’s which can be used in the LightSabers made at Savi’s or the Legacy Saber’s. They also work in the Sith and Jedi Holocrons and have the voices of different Star Wars characters........LOL....I need to quit looking at YouTube.

I gave our son the Luke Skywalker Legacy Saber for his Birthday last week. I gave him the Darth Vader one for Christmas. I’am helping him with his collection of Star Wars things for his Star Wars man cave. He has always been a big fan of Star Wars since he was a little boy. He and daughter-in-law went to Galaxy’s Edge on their vacation in July and he really enjoyed Seeing it and riding ROTR. He turned 44 on Saturday. He is the sweetest son. 



I had a bread maker and just did not use it very often so I gave it away. I have a dough hook on my big KitchenAid Mixer. So when I need dough kneaded just use that....LOL..not very often. 

I was a hot coffee purist until I tried The Pumpkin Cream cold brew at Starbucks. It is seasonal, but so good. That will be coming in soon. It’s so nice that some of the Resorts, Parks and CityWalk have Starbucks. 

Will use my inhaler and try a walk before I talk myself out of it. I have a bad cough. I have enough area around here to walk away from people. 
I have been in bed for past couple of days except for visit to after hours clinic yesterday evening. Think the sun will help increase vitamin D uptake, burn off some calories and bronchitis cooties.

Sending good thoughts and wishes to all.

Thinking of Halloween


And upcoming trip to Universal in 26 days.


----------



## schumigirl

Robbie....belated  to your son! Hope he had a lovely day and yes, super gift for him.

I`m so sorry your daughter is having more eye surgery. She has been having such a nasty time of it, hopefully this one will make a difference for her. 

And hope you feel much better too, sounds very nasty to lay you up for a while. Fingers crossed you do better too. And yes, you have a lovely trip to look forward to soon......look forward to your pics of decorations. 

Enjoy walking, but take it easy, it must have taken a bit out of you. Good to see you.....




Snack of black grapes this afternoon. The farm store had a fresh delivery, so we got the pick of the bunch. Very sweet. 

Washing in and dry, getting cloudy again too.


----------



## soniam

@Robo56 Sorry to hear about your daughter. I hope they are able to fix it. Sorry to hear you are sick. There is so much crud going around. My husband had a cold the day we left Disney. He ended up with a fever but tested negative for covid. They say that flu and cold is worse now than it was last winter. Not looking forward to all of the germs our son is going to bring home now that he is back to in-person school.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, happy birthday to your son.  Great gifts you gave him.  Sending lots of well wishes to your daughter and hope she gets her eyesight back with the latest surgery.  Mummy dust sent.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick early morning stop in    before I start the daily shuffling of papers



schumigirl said:


> All the donut talk from Tony has made me think and wonder why I’ve never made us home made donut burgers like the ones we get from Teak Neighborhood Grill……..so might do that at the weekend……they are lush! Add in bacon and jalapeños, no cheese for me and we have a meal with sweet potato fries.


I/We have seen them, but have never tried one.  Dh was tempted one time, but decided on something different.  I would probably pass, as I don't like weird food combos.  I don't like my food touching other foods and mixing either   I'm a bit of a weirdo lol.  Let us know if you do it!!!!!!


schumigirl said:


> Now I’m thinking of pizzas…….I’ll never be slim…….lol……..


Same....I love my food and carbs.  I've lost 40 lbs....would still like to loose about 20 more....but the scale hasn't been moving.  But then again, I haven't been trying very hard.  


Lynne G said:


> And yeah, I’m always the one not seeing where the camera was. LoL


That is ME!!!!  Looks like your having a great trip.  Loving the pictures!!!!!


macraven said:


> I’ll have more crowned teeth than the ones I was born with
> Lol


Good luck at the dentist!!!  Your smile will be amazing once you are done.  


Robo56 said:


> I have my antibiotics, steroids so now just need to get better.


 Get better soon Robo. Hopefully getting some Vitamin D will help. 


soniam said:


> They say that flu and cold is worse now than it was last winter. Not looking forward to all of the germs our son is going to bring home now that he is back to in-person school.


I said that as well.  I told dh that he needs to be prepared.  I know that with all the social distancing, masking, sanitation at stores that really did cut down on cold/flus.  I usually get 2 a year.  One in Sept/Oct then another one at the end of winter in March/April.  I'm hoping that when I do get one that it doesn't leave me feeling like 10 Mac trucks have hit me.  I already warned my work that WHEN ( not if ) I get sick, they better be prepared for me to be off for a few days.  Youngest DS picked up a cold somewhere...and he NEVER gets sick.  Hopefully it doesn't spread to anyone else in the house.  We have a very special big birthday for dh's grandma to celebrate in a couple of weeks.  

@Charade67 your renovations and railing look great!!!!!

Well...I should get shuffling some of these papers.  They don't organize and create spreadsheets themselves  

Have a great day Hommies!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Shooting aliens, so fun:  


Very hot out in the sun.  Tried to polish off sweet crepes.  They were delicious.  Saw Sponge Bob street show and now watching DM street show.  They always do a good job with characters.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick early morning stop in    before I start the daily shuffling of papers
> 
> 
> I/We have seen them, but have never tried one.  Dh was tempted one time, but decided on something different.  I would probably pass, as I don't like weird food combos.  I don't like my food touching other foods and mixing either   I'm a bit of a weirdo lol.  Let us know if you do it!!!!!!
> 
> Same....I love my food and carbs.  I've lost 40 lbs....would still like to loose about 20 more....but the scale hasn't been moving.  But then again, I haven't been trying very hard.
> 
> That is ME!!!!  Looks like your having a great trip.  Loving the pictures!!!!!
> 
> Good luck at the dentist!!!  Your smile will be amazing once you are done.
> 
> Get better soon Robo. Hopefully getting some Vitamin D will help.
> 
> I said that as well.  I told dh that he needs to be prepared.  I know that with all the social distancing, masking, sanitation at stores that really did cut down on cold/flus.  I usually get 2 a year.  One in Sept/Oct then another one at the end of winter in March/April.  I'm hoping that when I do get one that it doesn't leave me feeling like 10 Mac trucks have hit me.  I already warned my work that WHEN ( not if ) I get sick, they better be prepared for me to be off for a few days.  Youngest DS picked up a cold somewhere...and he NEVER gets sick.  Hopefully it doesn't spread to anyone else in the house.  We have a very special big birthday for dh's grandma to celebrate in a couple of weeks.
> 
> @Charade67 your renovations and railing look great!!!!!
> 
> Well...I should get shuffling some of these papers.  They don't organize and create spreadsheets themselves
> 
> Have a great day Hommies!!!!



Nice weight loss pumpkin!! That is an achievement....

I love mixed flavours.....sweet and spicy/meat or chicken with fruits especially pineapple/hot and sour.....anything. I hate bland food so tend to spice most things up or make sure they`re well seasoned to our tastes. Kyle isn`t much for mixing foods, but he is very adventurous in tastes.....one of his favourite dishes is Teriyaki chicken, despite not really liking the individual flavours of the sauce. I have the chef at Kobe from 2008 to thank for that.....he told him he was having the sauce......lol.....he loved it. 

I think cold and flu season will hit bad...so many aren`t mixing yet and when we all do get back together our immune systems may struggle. 




Everything ready for dinner, just waiting on Tom to cook the steaks......I am starving today! 

Trying to get used to this new mouse.....it`s larger and heavier, but I`ll get used to it. Did get Tom the same one for part of his birthday presents.


----------



## Robo56

Survived the walk.....it’s 84 out, but feel like temp with humidity is 91. So glad the sun went in and there was a mild breeze. I’am tired now. Had a good shower and resting.




schumigirl said:


> Robbie....belated  to your son! Hope he had a lovely day and yes, super gift for him.



Thank you Carole. He had a very nice birthday. We took him out for lunch to restaurant he chose. He had a nice time and enjoyed his gifts.




schumigirl said:


> I`m so sorry your daughter is having more eye surgery. She has been having such a nasty time of it, hopefully this one will make a difference for her.



She has really been through it. This has been going on since January. I feel so sorry for her and all she has had to endure thus far.




schumigirl said:


> And hope you feel much better too, sounds very nasty to lay you up for a while. Fingers crossed you do better too. And yes, you have a lovely trip to look forward to soon......look forward to your pics of decorations.



Having the trip to look forward is nice. I will take lots of pictures.



schumigirl said:


> Enjoy walking, but take it easy, it must have taken a bit out of you. Good to see you.....



Made it farther then I thought I would. If the sun had been blazing don’t think I would have lasted as long. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Same....I love my food and carbs. I've lost 40 lbs..



Congratulations on your weight loss. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Get better soon Robo. Hopefully getting some Vitamin D will help.



Thank you Pumpkin.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> We have a very special big birthday for dh's grandma to celebrate in a couple of weeks.



Celebrating grandma birthday are awesome. 



Lynne G said:


> Very hot out in the sun. Tried to polish off sweet crepes. They were delicious. Saw Sponge Bob street show and now watching DM street show. They always do a good job with characters.



I always get a chuckle out of looking at all the serious faces on the MIB 
Photos. So nice to hear you and your daughter are having a good time. 
Thank you for sharing the photos. 

Time for a nap


----------



## Lynne G

Feel better Robo, and hope the nap keeps you refreshed.  

We decided time to relax and enjoy some pool time, and maybe chow down on some nachos.


----------



## Robo56

soniam said:


> Sorry to hear about your daughter. I hope they are able to fix it. Sorry to hear you are sick. There is so much crud going around. My husband had a cold the day we left Disney. He ended up with a fever but tested negative for covid. They say that flu and cold is worse now than it was last winter. Not looking forward to all of the germs our son is going to bring home now that he is back to in-person school.



Thank you soniam. We are praying they are able to preserve as much of her eyesight in her left eye as posssible. 

I think the time will tell what we are in for during the fall and winter. Colds, flu and Covid will be a mess. I gave grandson plenty of homemade cotton masks and mini hand sanitizers. Those poor kiddos in school. 

Now nap time.


----------



## Charade67

We just lost power at the office.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> I think more like Thunder, Charade. Think top speed is only like 35 mph. You sit in a row of four, and there’s, I think 6 rows, so it’s a big car. In the dark most of the ride, but you see things, which is half the fun. That and the last drop is fun, as you don’t expect it if you’ve never ridden it. I won’t do RRR, Hulk nor the new Dino coaster. Will do the others though, as also I like Hagrid’s too.


 Oh good. I can handle a coaster like BTM. There are a few  rides at Universal I have never ridden. I may try some this time. 



Robo56 said:


> Then I got smacked down with the worst case of bronchitis I have had in many moons


 Hope you have a quick recovery. 



soniam said:


> They say that flu and cold is worse now than it was last winter.


 Not what I wanted to hear. The last cold I had was in February 2020 and I would like to keep it that way. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Same....I love my food and carbs. I've lost 40 lbs.


 Congratulations!

Yay! Power just came back on.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> I think Seaworld might blow Universal away with their Halloween event this year, it looks phenomenal!
> 
> So far everything looks amazing whereas, there are a few houses at UO I wouldn`t have been interested in.


It really does!

I saw 2  UO houses last October.  They had them open during the daytime even thought HHN was canceled.  I'm a wimp, but they were scary to me!!



Lynne G said:


> Donuts?  We have yet to get the big pink one, as little one not a strawberry fan.  It’s a Taco Tuesday so Mac may be enjoying some Taco Bell fair.  Us?  Enjoying a Finnegan’s lunch.  Still hot, sunny, humid.  We did get lucky, and walked up.  Finished and full.,


I've always had a good meal at Finnegans.  Hope yours was good too!!



Charade67 said:


> So sorry to hear this.


Thank you




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Sounds like you were busy and that your dd is settled in now.
> 
> Sorry to hear about dh's Grandma.  It is great you got to see and spend some time with her.


Glad to hear the dryer was an inexpensive fix!

Yes, DD is settled and getting excited for orientation next week!

Thank you.  We are happy that we got to see grandma while she is still herself.



schumigirl said:


> Happy booster mac…….hope you have no side effects from this one, and as always good luck for the dental work tomorrow……never fun. Think our boosters are later in the year.
> 
> We made shrimp in a home made sweet and spicy sauce with noodles…….delicious! Hope you enjoy your food…….
> 
> 
> 
> Hey pumpkin……just saw you pop in there…….nah, I don’t mind the rain, and as long as it’s not cold and windy at the same time…….I don’t mind it…….
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day……and glad your dryer is working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the donut talk from Tony has made me think and wonder why I’ve never made us home made donut burgers like the ones we get from Teak Neighborhood Grill……..so might do that at the weekend……they are lush! Add in bacon and jalapeños, no cheese for me and we have a meal with sweet potato fries.
> 
> Outside lights came on around 8.30 tonight, completely dark by 9pm……winter is coming Jon Snow……..
> 
> Tonic water with slices of lime tonight…….


I can get onboard with that donut burger!  Minus the jalapenos and add the cheese for me, lol!



soniam said:


> I am so dragging it today. I was up a little late to see if the Disney xmas after hours party tickets were online. Then I woke up before 5am CT again to see if they were up and then again at 6am CT. Finally got them. I didn't sleep between the 5 and 6am wakings and then couldn't sleep for a while after 6am. Slept in though and had to rush to get to my obgyn appointment. Didn't have time to eat breakfast or lunch, which is probably what's dragging me down. Then I got to have a fun and painful procedure at the doc, since I always have abnormal pap smears  That took it out of me. Comforted myself with a shake and banana bread from a local fast food burger chain. Will have to leave in a bit to pick up our son from his first day of school. It's really his first day of in-person high school, since he schooled remotely all last year except 2 days. Thank goodness he, and us, are vaccinated. All of our ICU beds are full here, so we are trying to play cave hermit again.


Glad you snagged those tickets...you earned them!!

Hope your procedure went well...obgyn visits aren't always pleasant...




Charade67 said:


> We are currently under a flash flood watch and a tornado warning.  Fun times.
> 
> Meanwhile. Here are some before and after pics of the bannister by our stairs.
> 
> View attachment 597893
> 
> View attachment 597895


Very nice change!!



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 597905
> 
> Mummy fun with MonyK.  We be holding the furthest back seats.  And yeah, I’m always the one not seeing where the camera was.  LoL
> 
> Having a great day, still some crowds, but met up with MonyK and her youngest DD for some afternoon fun.  Now just hanging out with MonyK, as little one is so happy not to be a single rider, dino hunting again.  Not me, though.  But do like mummy as shown above.  Hargrid’s had no virtual today, so if we decide to ride, we keep checking for lower wait times.  They’ve been high most of the day.  And oddly, hulk is a 5 minute wait.  Who da think.  30 for the dino, which is why they decided to ride now.  Still hot out.


One of my favorite rides...    Glad you're having FUN, FUN, FUN!!



keishashadow said:


> you’d be out of luck in my ‘city of bridges’...446 at last count.  many tend to stick to their own neighborhoods/side of the bridges.  I’m more of a tunnel avoider.
> 
> aw, sorry to hear.  My Mom was doing very well until an undiagnosed UTI landed her in nursing home


446 Bridges!!  What was your town planner thinking???   You need to PM me where you live....so I never accidentally go there...LOL!!

Thank you....The meds to treat were having bad side effects in many other areas.  At 94, there is only so much a person can tolerate.  She's tired and her wishes are to receive only comfort care at this point.



schumigirl said:


> Managed to order a few things he doesn`t know about and one is a special bottle of wine he has been talking about for a while and said he might like to get it. But, I already ordered it and had it sent to a friends house. Will have to pick it up when he`s not there, quite hard for a couple who are barely ever 3 feet away from each other. Might need to organise a girly chat to go get it on my own.
> 
> Shorts this morning again and will head out sooner as it`s so nice.
> 
> And again, no idea for dinner tonight.......either turkey or shrimp sandwiches today for lunch and as the farmer dropped us off a load of eggs last night, poached eggs for breakfast.........
> 
> Tummy is rumbling this morning.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday ​


Oooooh, a special bday wine??  I'm intrigued!!!   I'll bet its fabulous!!




Lynne G said:


> View attachment 597974
> Ah yes, fancy camel here to say, hump of a day Wednesday is here, and ooh that means Friday is two more days after today.
> 
> Was a nice night, said goodbye to MonyK, having shared dinner with her. And nice as will see her next month.
> 
> And so, a 91 degree day, with partly cloudy, and yay, not a chance of rain. And yesterday, was the same, and felt like the humidity was lower yesterday. Still hot but more pleasant. Will see how it feels later, as letting little one sleep. Yeah, the early entry is gringotts and minions. Neither a draw for us, and minions was a 10 or so minute express wait, we walked on gringotts with express. Thus later morning arrivals is the way we enjoy our time.
> 
> And Paris, I am sorry to hear of your grandmom is in hospice. Sending hugs and may find some peace if she has passed away. Know she will always be in your heart, and good memories.
> 
> Have that wonderful Wednesday homies.


Loving the fancy camel!!

And thank you for your kind words, Lynne.   She is a special one for sure!!




schumigirl said:


> ​


This is great!!!  Gonna send it to DD!




Charade67 said:


> Quick good morning. I have a couple of minutes before I leave for work.
> 
> Mac - Hope all goes well at the dentist today.
> 
> Lynne - sounds like you and your daughter are having a nice trip. I have never ridden the Mummy ride. How intense is it? I can handle some coasters but not others. On a scale of Big Thunder Mountain to Rockin Rollercoaster where would it fall?
> 
> Gotta run.


My vote is more like Big Thunder Mountain.  Mummy is one of my favorites.  I hope you try it!!



Robo56 said:


> Good Wednesday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 597978
> 
> View attachment 597980
> 
> 
> J’aime Paris so sorry to hear about DH grandma. I remember reading in one of your posts about what a awesome lady she is. I’am so glad you are all able to get back and spend some time with her while she is in hospice. Prayers for her and all of you.
> 
> Nice to hear you were able to finally get your daughter moved into her apartment. I hope they get the other things done in an acceptable time so she can settle in.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been pretty busy lately. I was already to have grandson to come over and help me move the furniture for deep clean in the some rooms. I was going to start decorating for Halloween already. I always have everything up by first week September.
> 
> Then I got smacked down with the worst case of bronchitis I have had in many moons.  Covid cases around here are amping up. So if you have any respiratory illness you have to have Covid test first before your Doctor will treat you. So that delayed getting my meds until my Covid test came back. It was negative thankfully. I have my antibiotics, steroids so now just need to get better.
> 
> Daughter is going to have to have a 3rd eye surgery in 8 weeks. At this point they are trying to preserve as much of her eyesight in her left eye as possible. She had a bad reaction to Covid vaccine.
> 
> 
> Granddaughter in law sent pic of great-granddaughter who just got her orange belt in Karate. They are also getting eggs from their chickens now. She was so proud of getting the eggs from the coop.
> 
> I had to stop making masks. So once i’am Feeling better will start up again.
> 
> I went out and sat in the sun yesterday. Did not feel like doing much. I need to get moving. If the weather is nice enough today may try a small Walk.
> 
> I Have been watching a few things on YouTube about HHN set up at Universal. They have a Halloween boutique in the Lost Continent in IOA now and it’s open. Looks really cool inside. I will definitely have to have a look in there.
> 
> I also found out about a place that makes custom Kyber Crystal’s which can be used in the LightSabers made at Savi’s or the Legacy Saber’s. They also work in the Sith and Jedi Holocrons and have the voices of different Star Wars characters........LOL....I need to quit looking at YouTube.
> 
> I gave our son the Luke Skywalker Legacy Saber for his Birthday last week. I gave him the Darth Vader one for Christmas. I’am helping him with his collection of Star Wars things for his Star Wars man cave. He has always been a big fan of Star Wars since he was a little boy. He and daughter-in-law went to Galaxy’s Edge on their vacation in July and he really enjoyed Seeing it and riding ROTR. He turned 44 on Saturday. He is the sweetest son.
> 
> View attachment 597985
> 
> I had a bread maker and just did not use it very often so I gave it away. I have a dough hook on my big KitchenAid Mixer. So when I need dough kneaded just use that....LOL..not very often.
> 
> I was a hot coffee purist until I tried The Pumpkin Cream cold brew at Starbucks. It is seasonal, but so good. That will be coming in soon. It’s so nice that some of the Resorts, Parks and CityWalk have Starbucks.
> 
> Will use my inhaler and try a walk before I talk myself out of it. I have a bad cough. I have enough area around here to walk away from people.
> I have been in bed for past couple of days except for visit to after hours clinic yesterday evening. Think the sun will help increase vitamin D uptake, burn off some calories and bronchitis cooties.
> 
> Sending good thoughts and wishes to all.
> 
> Thinking of Halloween
> View attachment 597975
> 
> And upcoming trip to Universal in 26 days.
> View attachment 597977


Thank you so much Robo!  Yes, DHs grandma is very much a grandmother to me too, and she has been a blessing to this family.  

A few more things to fix, and DDs apartment will be good!




Happy Bday to your son!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope this surgery will be the last for your DD....much healing sent her way....

Super accomplishment for your great-granddaughter!!!  Yay for eggs too!

Sorry you've been unwell....hopefully between the meds and some Vit D, you'll be great real soon!!

26 days!!!  You must be getting quite excited for your next adventure!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick early morning stop in    before I start the daily shuffling of papers
> 
> 
> I/We have seen them, but have never tried one.  Dh was tempted one time, but decided on something different.  I would probably pass, as I don't like weird food combos.  I don't like my food touching other foods and mixing either   I'm a bit of a weirdo lol.  Let us know if you do it!!!!!!
> 
> Same....I love my food and carbs.  I've lost 40 lbs....would still like to loose about 20 more....but the scale hasn't been moving.  But then again, I haven't been trying very hard.
> 
> That is ME!!!!  Looks like your having a great trip.  Loving the pictures!!!!!
> 
> Good luck at the dentist!!!  Your smile will be amazing once you are done.
> 
> Get better soon Robo. Hopefully getting some Vitamin D will help.
> 
> I said that as well.  I told dh that he needs to be prepared.  I know that with all the social distancing, masking, sanitation at stores that really did cut down on cold/flus.  I usually get 2 a year.  One in Sept/Oct then another one at the end of winter in March/April.  I'm hoping that when I do get one that it doesn't leave me feeling like 10 Mac trucks have hit me.  I already warned my work that WHEN ( not if ) I get sick, they better be prepared for me to be off for a few days.  Youngest DS picked up a cold somewhere...and he NEVER gets sick.  Hopefully it doesn't spread to anyone else in the house.  We have a very special big birthday for dh's grandma to celebrate in a couple of weeks.
> 
> @Charade67 your renovations and railing look great!!!!!
> 
> Well...I should get shuffling some of these papers.  They don't organize and create spreadsheets themselves
> 
> Have a great day Hommies!!!!


I usually get some sort of chest congestion each year.  Puts me in the recliner for a couple nights to sleep easier.

It's so special that your DH still has a grandma....hoping it's a wonderful celebration!!




Lynne G said:


> Shooting aliens, so fun:
> View attachment 597993
> 
> Very hot out in the sun.  Tried to polish off sweet crepes.  They were delicious.  Saw Sponge Bob street show and now watching DM street show.  They always do a good job with characters.


Who won?

Those crepes are fabulous!








Quiet day at home.  DD is spending the night at her apartment and going out with friends.  I think she will be bouncing back and forth for a few nights, before settling in completely.  She has end of summer plans with friends to fit in around here, and then some downtown too.  

Too hot to walk the dogs currently.  Will take them when the sun goes down a bit later.  They are napping contentedly for the meantime.

Chicken apple gouda sausages for supper tonight.  Pasta salad and baked beans on the side.  Easy peasy supper for DH and I.


----------



## Lynne G

Pool time almost over. Stayed in the pool while it rained hard, but then all out, as lightning close I guess. But about 10 minutes later, all clear, then more pool time, with some most delicious nachos ate. Soon going to go back and freshen up, hoping to have a great meal at the Kitchen. For my birthday, they gave me a coupon for a free dessert, and I am hoping it includes that chocolate cake. I will ask to box it up, then little one and I can share in room later.


----------



## Charade67

J'aime Paris said:


> I saw 2 UO houses last October. They had them open during the daytime even thought HHN was canceled. I'm a wimp, but they were scary to me!!


 You can join our chicken club. While the others are at HHN we will be eating nachos by the pool. 



J'aime Paris said:


> My vote is more like Big Thunder Mountain. Mummy is one of my favorites. I hope you try it!!


 I'll give it a try. I've also never been on the Jurassic Park ride. 



Lynne G said:


> For my birthday, they gave me a coupon for a free dessert, and I am hoping it includes that chocolate cake. I will ask to box it up, then little one and I can share in room later.


 Happy birthday. Hope you get the cake you want. 


I'm watching Falcon and the Winter Soldier with B. She hasn't seen it yet. Waiting for dh to come home and we will have a late dinner.


----------



## Lynne G

Sorry that Robo did not have a good meal, as we had a most delicious meal at the Kitchen.  Little one had a melt in your mouth filet, I had  burnt ends with three cheese mac and cheese.  We both started with a perfectly tasty salad.  And we ended up taking back to the room some of the birthday brownie, as came with a strawberry, some black berries, a couple of raspberries, whip cream, and a big scoop of vanilla ice cream.  And the brownie was warm.  OMG.  I shared with little one and we were just too full to eat it all.  One of the few items I will take as a baggie leftover.  We will surely finish the brownie before long.  Chilling, after that food coma, and then will see how busy the mini golf is.  Want to walk off that big meal.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne!!!


----------



## schumigirl

*Today we have a very  *
*
I want to wish a very special lady and a very special friend a wonderful birthday.....

macraven......you are indeed one of the nicest and kindest ladies I have ever had the pleasure to meet. You do so much for others and have done for so many years and on the boards many of us are so grateful for all you do. And I consider myself very lucky to call you a very special and one of my best friends. *
*
Hope you have a lovely day....... 🛍*



*

































*



​


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> It really does!
> 
> I saw 2  UO houses last October.  They had them open during the daytime even thought HHN was canceled.  I'm a wimp, but they were scary to me!!
> 
> 
> I've always had a good meal at Finnegans.  Hope yours was good too!!
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear the dryer was an inexpensive fix!
> 
> Yes, DD is settled and getting excited for orientation next week!
> 
> Thank you.  We are happy that we got to see grandma while she is still herself.
> 
> 
> I can get onboard with that donut burger!  Minus the jalapenos and add the cheese for me, lol!
> 
> 
> Glad you snagged those tickets...you earned them!!
> 
> Hope your procedure went well...obgyn visits aren't always pleasant...
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice change!!
> 
> 
> One of my favorite rides...    Glad you're having FUN, FUN, FUN!!
> 
> 
> 446 Bridges!!  What was your town planner thinking???   You need to PM me where you live....so I never accidentally go there...LOL!!
> 
> Thank you....The meds to treat were having bad side effects in many other areas.  At 94, there is only so much a person can tolerate.  She's tired and her wishes are to receive only comfort care at this point.
> 
> 
> Oooooh, a special bday wine??  I'm intrigued!!!   I'll bet its fabulous!!
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the fancy camel!!
> 
> And thank you for your kind words, Lynne.   She is a special one for sure!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is great!!!  Gonna send it to DD!
> 
> 
> 
> My vote is more like Big Thunder Mountain.  Mummy is one of my favorites.  I hope you try it!!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Robo!  Yes, DHs grandma is very much a grandmother to me too, and she has been a blessing to this family.
> 
> A few more things to fix, and DDs apartment will be good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Bday to your son!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hope this surgery will be the last for your DD....much healing sent her way....
> 
> Super accomplishment for your great-granddaughter!!!  Yay for eggs too!
> 
> Sorry you've been unwell....hopefully between the meds and some Vit D, you'll be great real soon!!
> 
> 26 days!!!  You must be getting quite excited for your next adventure!
> 
> 
> 
> I usually get some sort of chest congestion each year.  Puts me in the recliner for a couple nights to sleep easier.
> 
> It's so special that your DH still has a grandma....hoping it's a wonderful celebration!!
> 
> 
> 
> Who won?
> 
> Those crepes are fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quiet day at home.  DD is spending the night at her apartment and going out with friends.  I think she will be bouncing back and forth for a few nights, before settling in completely.  She has end of summer plans with friends to fit in around here, and then some downtown too.
> 
> Too hot to walk the dogs currently.  Will take them when the sun goes down a bit later.  They are napping contentedly for the meantime.
> 
> Chicken apple gouda sausages for supper tonight.  Pasta salad and baked beans on the side.  Easy peasy supper for DH and I.



It`s from the Adrianna Vineyard, Catena River Stones Malbec 2017 from Argentina......I think he`ll like it. I know I will.....lol......

Yes, no cheese for me either, but you know I do love those jalapenos!! 

Next time we have to take you to and go through all the houses for HHN.....maybe 2022.....it`s a date.....I`ll hold your hand of course  

Hope you got out a lovely walk with the dogs last night......and nice to hear you`re still enjoying some lovely weather there.....late summer is just around the corner.





Lynne G said:


> View attachment 598089
> 
> Pool time almost over. Stayed in the pool while it rained hard, but then all out, as lightning close I guess. But about 10 minutes later, all clear, then more pool time, with some most delicious nachos ate. Soon going to go back and freshen up, hoping to have a great meal at the Kitchen. For my birthday, they gave me a coupon for a free dessert, and I am hoping it includes that chocolate cake. I will ask to box it up, then little one and I can share in room later.



Sounds good! Must have missed your birthday Lynne...... hope it was a lovely day for you......





Charade67 said:


> You can join our chicken club. While the others are at HHN we will be eating nachos by the pool.
> 
> I'll give it a try. I've also never been on the Jurassic Park ride.
> 
> Happy birthday. Hope you get the cake you want.
> 
> 
> I'm watching Falcon and the Winter Soldier with B. She hasn't seen it yet. Waiting for dh to come home and we will have a late dinner.



Jurassic Park has a very good drop at the end that is the best part of the ride......I wish it were steeper, but it is decent. And it`s a lovely ride all the way through. And The Mummy is one you will have to try.....it`s been one of our favourite since our very first visit way back.......and it is fast but the themeing is wonderful. So much fun. 




And Thursday again..........

We do have cloud this morning that doesn`t look like it`s going to clear up, but it was like that yesterday too, so hopefully sunshine will be out in an hour or so, it`s still early. 

A walk is planned again this morning, think we have some friends joining us for this one, so that means a stop in one of the waterfront cafe`s for a brunch like bacon in a roll and big pots of tea. Always works for us. 

Dinner tonight is jerk chicken, chicken has been marinading all night, unless we see some lovely fresh fish this morning.......we`ll see. 

But Thirsty Thursday it is.....will certainly be toasting a glass tonight for mac`s birthday today.......

























Happy Thirsty Thursday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Have a very happy birthday Mac!

Nope, my birthday is on Saturday, but since I said we are leaving on my birthday, they gave me the dessert coupon.  But thanks DisneyLife, just a bit early.  And no Schumi, did not miss it.  

Ah yes, another sunny warm morning. With clouds and chances of rain later in the day. So far, we’ve planned everything right with the rain so far. The only longer and harder rain was when we were in the pool. The other two days it rained, the first, very brief shower, and was so hot, not many looked for cover. We were in the Studios, and there’s lots to do with rides and shows inside or under cover. Second time, was so light and brief, only felt a drop or two, and that was it. We will see if today has any rain. And last night, where I live, they got nasty thunderstorms, and they are confirming a tornado touched down not far from us, again. Wild storms we have been having this late Summer. Though I was very thankful our arrival was oh so muggy, but no real rain.

And so, I’m always the earlier riser than little one.  Made some tea, and snacking on some crackers we had bought.  The nice thing about staying days, and having the express pass, there is no reason to have an early start any of the days we are here. Best, there is another countdown that is just about 30 days now.  Woot!

Thirsty Thursday homies.  Drink up, will be hot today.


----------



## macraven

Just noticed my banner 
Very thoughtful..


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all.  Waiting for the troops to rise, may have to smell the bacon first it seems today. 



soniam said:


> hope it's OK too. My doctor didn't seem too worried. Could just be good bedside manner though.


sounds encouraging!   our hospital system has online system wherein we can log into our account & get test results in hours.  The dr’s office calling is generally an after thought. 


schumigirl said:


> But, I do like a Saturday night not cooking anything


throw back to date night


schumigirl said:


> Can`t quite believe that and Tom has asked for one for his birthday next week......lol....he doesn`t ask for much. And yes, some of us still prefer a mouse to the pad on laptops...apparently that`s funny to some......lol.....


nice!  I handed down mine to the mr recently, he’s yet to crack it open lol. Old Skool, uses his phone or his beast of a desktop for gaming



Charade67 said:


> have never ridden the Mummy ride. How intense is it?


wild mouse type on steroids in the dark with great animatronics & theming

did you ever do the old Wilde Maus at BG? 


Robo56 said:


> Those long distance drives are hard.


my back is just not a fan.  Know you are a road warrior


Robo56 said:


> Then I got smacked down with the worst case of bronchitis I have had in many moons. Covid cases around here are amping up. So if you have any respiratory illness you have to have Covid test first before your Doctor will treat you. So that delayed getting my meds until my Covid test came back. It was negative thankfully. I have my antibiotics, steroids so now just need to get better.


oh no, haven’t heard that testing edict here.   Be well


Robo56 said:


> Daughter is going to have to have a 3rd eye surgery in 8 weeks. At this point they are trying to preserve as much of her eyesight in her left eye as possible. She had a bad reaction to Covid vaccine.


oh my goodness, three?!?  Poor girl, prayers for her


Robo56 said:


> Granddaughter in law sent pic of great-granddaughter who just got her orange belt in Karate.


good for her!  Sounds Iike they are raising a confident & strong woman in the making


Robo56 said:


> I had to stop making masks. So once i’am Feeling better will start up again.


you’ve been so prolific, I’ve wondered how many people you have helped


Robo56 said:


> I also found out about a place that makes custom Kyber Crystal’s which can be used in the LightSabers made at Savi’s or the Legacy Saber’s


never heard of these, appear to be nice quality. Note to self for Xmas stocking stuffers, thanks


Robo56 said:


> He and daughter-in-law went to Galaxy’s Edge on their vacation in July and he really enjoyed Seeing it and riding ROTR. He turned 44 on Saturday. He is the sweetest son.


a real blessing to you


Robo56 said:


> Will use my inhaler and try a walk before I talk myself out of it. I have a bad cough. I have enough area around here to walk away from people.
> I have been in bed for past couple of days except for visit to after hours clinic yesterday evening. Think the sun will help increase vitamin D uptake, burn off some calories and bronchitis cooties.


i think you need cookies, one with every cuppa coffee or tea.  


soniam said:


> My husband had a cold the day we left Disney. He ended up with a fever but tested negative for covid. They say that flu and cold is worse now than it was last winter. Not looking forward to all of the germs our son is going to bring home now that he is back to in-person school.


had same sort of thing after our last trip, you are a pariah if you have the sniffles these days.  If you are honest about travel & any symptoms, you are put into time out.  I‘m by no means poo-poo’ing covid mind you.  Just that it’s somewhat annoying to be repeated told covid testing is in order when fully vaccinated.  Vent over


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Same....I love my food and carbs. I've lost 40 lbs....would still like to loose about 20 more....but the scale hasn't been moving. But then again, I haven't been trying very hard.


awesome!


Lynne G said:


> Shooting aliens, so fun:


unless you happen to be said alien


schumigirl said:


> I love mixed flavours.....sweet and spicy/meat or chicken with fruits especially pineapple/hot and sour.....anything


ying & yang, the spice of life 


Lynne G said:


> For my birthday, they gave me a coupon for a free dessert, and I am hoping it includes that chocolate cake. I will ask to box it up, then little one and I can share in room later.


Nice


Lynne G said:


> And last night, where I live, they got nasty thunderstorms, and they are confirming a tornado touched down not far from us, again. Wild storms we have been having this late Summer. Though I was very thankful our arrival was oh so muggy, but no real rain.


Had the system the last I don’t know how many days.  Tuesday, had to pull off the road onto berm twice when on errands.  Just couldn’t see & I had new set of wipers put on Monday.  Worst summer ever here for rain.  Don’t think I’ve been in my pool more than 10 times.


----------



## keishashadow

Hail to ‘da chief redhead.  Happy to have met you in the box, now a RL treasured friend.   Wishing you a year full of all that is good, including a HHN #30 that slays.






_PS i still say your BD is yesterday_


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Just noticed my banner
> Very thoughtful..


How’s the tooths today?  If they still hurt, have a shot of Knobb’s creek, medicinal purposes


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 598089
> 
> Pool time almost over. Stayed in the pool while it rained hard, but then all out, as lightning close I guess. But about 10 minutes later, all clear, then more pool time, with some most delicious nachos ate. Soon going to go back and freshen up, hoping to have a great meal at the Kitchen. For my birthday, they gave me a coupon for a free dessert, and I am hoping it includes that chocolate cake. I will ask to box it up, then little one and I can share in room later.


A birthday treat, yay!!!



Charade67 said:


> You can join our chicken club. While the others are at HHN we will be eating nachos by the pool.
> 
> I'll give it a try. I've also never been on the Jurassic Park ride.
> 
> Happy birthday. Hope you get the cake you want.
> 
> 
> I'm watching Falcon and the Winter Soldier with B. She hasn't seen it yet. Waiting for dh to come home and we will have a late dinner.


That's a deal!  Those nachos from Bula Bar are tops!!




Lynne G said:


> Have a very happy birthday Mac!
> 
> Nope, my birthday is on Saturday, but since I said we are leaving on my birthday, they gave me the dessert coupon.  But thanks DisneyLife, just a bit early.  And no Schumi, did not miss it.
> 
> Ah yes, another sunny warm morning. With clouds and chances of rain later in the day. So far, we’ve planned everything right with the rain so far. The only longer and harder rain was when we were in the pool. The other two days it rained, the first, very brief shower, and was so hot, not many looked for cover. We were in the Studios, and there’s lots to do with rides and shows inside or under cover. Second time, was so light and brief, only felt a drop or two, and that was it. We will see if today has any rain. And last night, where I live, they got nasty thunderstorms, and they are confirming a tornado touched down not far from us, again. Wild storms we have been having this late Summer. Though I was very thankful our arrival was oh so muggy, but no real rain.
> 
> And so, I’m always the earlier riser than little one.  Made some tea, and snacking on some crackers we had bought.  The nice thing about staying days, and having the express pass, there is no reason to have an early start any of the days we are here. Best, there is another countdown that is just about 30 days now.  Woot!
> 
> Thirsty Thursday homies.  Drink up, will be hot today.


Always nice to have another trip to look forward to!!  Enjoy that sun and heat!



schumigirl said:


> It`s from the Adrianna Vineyard, Catena River Stones Malbec 2017 from Argentina......I think he`ll like it. I know I will.....lol......
> 
> Yes, no cheese for me either, but you know I do love those jalapenos!!
> 
> Next time we have to take you to and go through all the houses for HHN.....maybe 2022.....it`s a date.....I`ll hold your hand of course
> 
> Hope you got out a lovely walk with the dogs last night......and nice to hear you`re still enjoying some lovely weather there.....late summer is just around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good! Must have missed your birthday Lynne...... hope it was a lovely day for you......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jurassic Park has a very good drop at the end that is the best part of the ride......I wish it were steeper, but it is decent. And it`s a lovely ride all the way through. And The Mummy is one you will have to try.....it`s been one of our favourite since our very first visit way back.......and it is fast but the themeing is wonderful. So much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Thursday again..........
> 
> We do have cloud this morning that doesn`t look like it`s going to clear up, but it was like that yesterday too, so hopefully sunshine will be out in an hour or so, it`s still early.
> 
> A walk is planned again this morning, think we have some friends joining us for this one, so that means a stop in one of the waterfront cafe`s for a brunch like bacon in a roll and big pots of tea. Always works for us.
> 
> Dinner tonight is jerk chicken, chicken has been marinading all night, unless we see some lovely fresh fish this morning.......we`ll see.
> 
> But Thirsty Thursday it is.....will certainly be toasting a glass tonight for mac`s birthday today.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thirsty Thursday ​


I'm positive Tom will love that wine!

It's a date!!  I'll probably keep my eyes shut for the most part!  Especially if the scare actors jump out at you.  (they didn;t do that in 2020 at HHN light)


Hope your walk with friends was pleasant!!




keishashadow said:


> Morning all.  Waiting for the troops to rise, may have to smell the bacon first it seems today.
> 
> 
> sounds encouraging!   our hospital system has online system wherein we can log into our account & get test results in hours.  The dr’s office calling is generally an after thought.
> 
> throw back to date night
> 
> nice!  I handed down mine to the mr recently, he’s yet to crack it open lol. Old Skool, uses his phone or his beast of a desktop for gaming
> 
> 
> wild mouse type on steroids in the dark with great animatronics & theming
> 
> did you ever do the old Wilde Maus at BG?
> 
> my back is just not a fan.  Know you are a road warrior
> 
> oh no, haven’t heard that testing edict here.   Be well
> 
> oh my goodness, three?!?  Poor girl, prayers for her
> 
> good for her!  Sounds Iike they are raising a confident & strong woman in the making
> 
> you’ve been so prolific, I’ve wondered how many people you have helped
> 
> never heard of these, appear to be nice quality. Note to self for Xmas stocking stuffers, thanks
> 
> a real blessing to you
> 
> i think you need cookies, one with every cuppa coffee or tea.
> 
> had same sort of thing after our last trip, you are a pariah if you have the sniffles these days.  If you are honest about travel & any symptoms, you are put into time out.  I‘m by no means poo-poo’ing covid mind you.  Just that it’s somewhat annoying to be repeated told covid testing is in order when fully vaccinated.  Vent over
> 
> awesome!
> 
> unless you happen to be said alien
> 
> ying & yang, the spice of life
> 
> Nice
> 
> Had the system the last I don’t know how many days.  Tuesday, had to pull off the road onto berm twice when on errands.  Just couldn’t see & I had new set of wipers put on Monday.  Worst summer ever here for rain.  Don’t think I’ve been in my pool more than 10 times.


I agree about the pariah thing!  It's as if nobody can even possibly get sick from anything else these days!

 My godson had all the classic symptoms of strep throat recently.  He'd already had covid and was vaccinated. 
 The brilliant medical minds made the poor kid suffer for over 24 hours to get the covid results before seeing him in clinic.  His rapid strep test turned positive almost immediately.  

People need to remember that common sense is also a good thing....rant over!









Is it Thursday already?  Wow, this week is flying by for some reason!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAC!!!!!  I know you love both the motherland and the darkside!!
Enjoy your special day!







Some housework to do, and will walk the dogs again.
Still loving this beautiful summer weather!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hail to ‘da chief redhead.  Happy to have met you in the box, now a RL treasured friend.   Wishing you a year full of all that is good, including a HHN #30 that slays.
> 
> View attachment 598201
> 
> View attachment 598202
> 
> View attachment 598203
> _PS i still say your BD is yesterdayView attachment 598201View attachment 598202View attachment 598203_




Love the Hitchcock meme.....haven`t seen that one anywhere.........."Gooood Evening"

Completely agree about the common cold.....yes, you`re made to feel as if you are a plague carrier if you so much as sneeze!


Love date night!! Who says romance is dead.......




J'aime Paris said:


> A birthday treat, yay!!!
> 
> 
> That's a deal!  Those nachos from Bula Bar are tops!!
> 
> 
> 
> Always nice to have another trip to look forward to!!  Enjoy that sun and heat!
> 
> 
> I'm positive Tom will love that wine!
> 
> It's a date!!  I'll probably keep my eyes shut for the most part!  Especially if the scare actors jump out at you.  (they didn;t do that in 2020 at HHN light)
> 
> 
> Hope your walk with friends was pleasant!!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about the pariah thing!  It's as if nobody can even possibly get sick from anything else these days!
> 
> My godson had all the classic symptoms of strep throat recently.  He'd already had covid and was vaccinated.
> The brilliant medical minds made the poor kid suffer for over 24 hours to get the covid results before seeing him in clinic.  His rapid strep test turned positive almost immediately.
> 
> People need to remember that common sense is also a good thing....rant over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it Thursday already?  Wow, this week is flying by for some reason!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MAC!!!!!  I know you love both the motherland and the darkside!!
> Enjoy your special day!
> 
> View attachment 598204View attachment 598205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some housework to do, and will walk the dogs again.
> Still loving this beautiful summer weather!



I think he`ll like it....it`s not a £1,000 bottle of wine, but it`s one that we haven`t been able to get for a long time, so he`ll be pleased and I know I`ll be helping him with it.....

Yep, sounds like a plan for HHN.......you`ll love it!!

Hope you have a super day Lori......how`s your weather, is it still glorious??





Well, friends decided the drizzly weather was not for them this morning.....wimps......so it was just us, didn`t quite manage 10 miles today, but nearly 6 felt like enough. It was weird as it was drizzly, but so warm despite only showing 60F. Promenades were almost deserted although I`m sure they got busier after we left as it kind of brightened up....a little. Has been grey most of the day.

We did plan to go out this afternoon, but I dropped off to sleep, so Tom got on the other sofa and we both snoozed for an hour or so.......it was fabulous, really needed it. I do love an afternoon snooze when the weather is a little duller.

So, jerk chicken has been simmering away most of the day, it does smell lovely, and I made sure I didn`t go overboard on the scotch bonnets this time, so it should be edible and not end up in the trash this time.......

Bakery in our village said they can`t guarantee they`ll have glazed donuts for Saturday, so may not be then, but whenever they do have them I`ll be making a glazed donut burger for dinner.......I really want one now. Tom isn`t as fussed, but will eat it if I make it. He preferred some of the other burgers in offer from Teak Grill.

Almost 2 hours till dinner, might have a snack and cup of tea.


----------



## Lynne G

Hard Rock Cafe lunch, have to use up my other birthday treat.  Parks still seem to have crowds.  We’re going to go back, get our suits on, waterproof bag, and do the 3 water rides.  Way hot it’s getting.  Think mid afternoon a good time to do those rides.


----------



## Robo56

Good Thursday afternoon Sans family 










A Very happy birthday to Mac.














Charade67 said:


> Hope you have a quick recovery.



Thank you Charade.




J'aime Paris said:


> I saw 2 UO houses last October. They had them open during the daytime even thought HHN was canceled. I'm a wimp, but they were scary to me!!



That was a nice treat for them to leave those houses up for folks to go through last year. I hope they do a little change up on some things on Bride of Frankenstein and Tooth Fairy as we saw those already.




J'aime Paris said:


> Happy Bday to your son!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you. 



J'aime Paris said:


> I hope this surgery will be the last for your DD....much healing sent her way....



Thank you so much. 




J'aime Paris said:


> Super accomplishment for your great-granddaughter!!! Yay for eggs too!



I think she was prouder of the eggs she got from the coop.




J'aime Paris said:


> Sorry you've been unwell....hopefully between the meds and some Vit D, you'll be great real soon!!
> 
> 26 days!!! You must be getting quite excited for your next adventure!



Thank you. I’am looking forward to my upcoming trip for sure.




Lynne G said:


> But about 10 minutes later, all clear, then more pool time, with some most delicious nachos ate.



I have had the Nachos at Bula Bar and they are delicious.




schumigirl said:


> A walk is planned again this morning, think we have some friends joining us for this one, so that means a stop in one of the waterfront cafe`s for a brunch like bacon in a roll and big pots of tea. Always works for us.



Enjoy your walk. 




keishashadow said:


> my back is just not a fan. Know you are a road warrior



I do like being out on the open road. Although it is getting more dangerous to travel when you have people driving 75 mph and texting. 




keishashadow said:


> oh no, haven’t heard that testing edict here. Be well



I will not start ranting about the crazy things that are going on here as I might not stop. I’am a RN and I know what meds I need and I know how the medical system process is supposed to work and I’am having trouble. I feel sorry for folks that don’t. It’s a nightmare. 
Ok I ranted a little. 



keishashadow said:


> oh my goodness, three?!? Poor girl, prayers for her



Thank you for the prayers. She needs them.




keishashadow said:


> you’ve been so prolific, I’ve wondered how many people you have helped



My sister asked me the same thing and I have made about 3 thousand masks. I love making them and sharing them. I now have small adjusters I put on the elastic to help adjust the mask to fit better. This next batch is going to great-grandchildren in Kentucky. Then I’am going to surprise my granddaughter who is a Teacher with a batch for her class. I’am planning to make a big batch for the TM’s at the park. Need to get better as I have a lot of planned sewing to do.




keishashadow said:


> never heard of these, appear to be nice quality. Note to self for Xmas stocking stuffers, thanks



Yes, they look great. Will PM the maker to you.




keishashadow said:


> a real blessing to you



Yes, he is. He is such a wonderful son.




schumigirl said:


> Completely agree about the common cold.....yes, you`re made to feel as if you are a plague carrier if you so much as sneeze!



LOL....If you cough in public it’s worse....LOL




schumigirl said:


> Bakery in our village said they can`t guarantee they`ll have glazed donuts for Saturday, so may not be then, but whenever they do have them I`ll be making a glazed donut burger for dinner.......I really want one now. Tom isn`t as fussed, but will eat it if I make it. He preferred some of the other donuts in offer from Teak Grill.



Take a pic of your donut burger when you make them. I’am sure they will be yummy. 


Mac hope your dentist  appointment went well. Eat lots of cake it’s your birthday. 

Keisha what do you think about the new Genie  addition to MDE. I thought I kinda new how to navigate the MDE app now this. I think Disney should have just charged one price for a Express Pass like Universal and been done with it. It think this new system just complicates matters. 

You are the Queen  of Disney planning. You know the game better than anyone I know. What are your thoughts?

We did get the much needed rain we needed last night. I’am thankful as it as will help dampen down the massive amount of grass seed impregnated straw and fertilizer they have been blowing out on the land they cleared behind us. I would like to take a load of this stuff and a fan and blow it on the land developers house and see how he likes it. Can you tell my steroids has kicked in......LOL

I’am going to take a walk again. It did my soul good to be outside. I had a good laugh yesterday on my walk. There was a tree full of birds and I had to stop as I had to cough a bit and the birds scattered like a firecracker had been shot in the tree...LOL...I was thankful I didn’t get pooped on. 

I have a pork tenderloin to put in oven this evening as it will be easy. 

Need to get scootin before I talk myself out of the walk. 


Have a wonderful Thursday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo I hope you are feeling better.  Your masks are great, thank you for making them for all to use.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Happy Birthday @macraven! Hope you have a wonderful day! 

  Hello to everyone else! Been crazy busy for me but try to snoop in on you all from time to time. If I look too often I wind up hungry and wanting a cocktail.  JK that is everyday for me anyway. Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making an afternoon stop in!!!!

Not much happening here.  I just sat last night and didn't do anything except hold the remote control. 

It looks like it's going to be a rainy night.  I see a very dark gross cloud slowly making it's way here.  Our plans for the weekend were to go camping.  Unfortunately the weather forecast is calling for rain.  So no camping this weekend.  It's our anniversary weekend, so I'm not sure what we will be doing instead.  Family was going to be coming to visit, but their plans changed too.  I guess we will see what happens.  Might be a quiet weekend again. 

I finally finished the punch board for dh's surprise.  I'm extremely lucky to have a manager who really doesn't care when other things I do, as long as I get my regular work done.  Now to start wrapping presents and figure out how many cards I will need with clues for his big gift.  And of course....gift #50 is his last gift...but that number says...Pick again!!!!! lol.  That's way he can't open the big gift until the last day 

I hope everyone has a great day!

@macraven  Have a wonderful birthday  

Take care Hommies!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Thursday afternoon Sans family
> View attachment 598235
> 
> View attachment 598233
> 
> View attachment 598230
> 
> View attachment 598232
> 
> 
> 
> A Very happy birthday to Mac.
> 
> View attachment 598237
> 
> View attachment 598238
> 
> View attachment 598239
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 598236
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Charade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a nice treat for them to leave those houses up for folks to go through last year. I hope they do a little change up on some things on Bride of Frankenstein and Tooth Fairy as we saw those already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she was prouder of the eggs she got from the coop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I’am looking forward to my upcoming trip for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had the Nachos at Bula Bar and they are delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your walk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like being out on the open road. Although it is getting more dangerous to travel when you have people driving 75 mph and texting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not start ranting about the crazy things that are going on here as I might not stop. I’am a RN and I know what meds I need and I know how the medical system process is supposed to work and I’am having trouble. I feel sorry for folks that don’t. It’s a nightmare.
> Ok I ranted a little.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the prayers. She needs them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister asked me the same thing and I have made about 3 thousand masks. I love making them and sharing them. I now have small adjusters I put on the elastic to help adjust the mask to fit better. This next batch is going to great-grandchildren in Kentucky. Then I’am going to surprise my granddaughter who is a Teacher with a batch for her class. I’am planning to make a big batch for the TM’s at the park. Need to get better as I have a lot of planned sewing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they look great. Will PM the maker to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he is. He is such a wonderful son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....If you cough in public it’s worse....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a pic of your donut burger when you make them. I’am sure they will be yummy.
> 
> 
> Mac hope your dentist  appointment went well. Eat lots of cake it’s your birthday.
> 
> Keisha what do you think about the new Genie  addition to MDE. I thought I kinda new how to navigate the MDE app now this. I think Disney should have just charged one price for a Express Pass like Universal and been done with it. It think this new system just complicates matters.
> 
> You are the Queen  of Disney planning. You know the game better than anyone I know. What are your thoughts?
> 
> We did get the much needed rain we needed last night. I’am thankful as it as will help dampen down the massive amount of grass seed impregnated straw and fertilizer they have been blowing out on the land they cleared behind us. I would like to take a load of this stuff and a fan and blow it on the land developers house and see how he likes it. Can you tell my steroids has kicked in......LOL
> 
> I’am going to take a walk again. It did my soul good to be outside. I had a good laugh yesterday on my walk. There was a tree full of birds and I had to stop as I had to cough a bit and the birds scattered like a firecracker had been shot in the tree...LOL...I was thankful I didn’t get pooped on.
> 
> I have a pork tenderloin to put in oven this evening as it will be easy.
> 
> Need to get scootin before I talk myself out of the walk.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday everyone.
> 
> 
> View attachment 598231



I`m sure everyone appreciates the masks Robbie, and you`ll be glad to get back making them. 

And nice you can get out some walking, yes, it`s good for the soul too. And yes, feisty is understandable with the issues on the land behind you! Hope it`s all cleared soon, can`t be pleasant. 

Yes, when I make the donut burger I will absolutely take a picture....doubt it will remotely as nice as Teak`s, but as long as it`s edible, we`ll be happy. 

Have a good one......





Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Happy Birthday @macraven! Hope you have a wonderful day!
> 
> Hello to everyone else! Been crazy busy for me but try to snoop in on you all from time to time. If I look too often I wind up hungry and wanting a cocktail.  JK that is everyday for me anyway. Hope you are all doing well!



Hey Elsa....good to see you.......lol....a cocktail is always nice......hope you have time to stop by more often.......





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making an afternoon stop in!!!!
> 
> Not much happening here.  I just sat last night and didn't do anything except hold the remote control.
> 
> It looks like it's going to be a rainy night.  I see a very dark gross cloud slowly making it's way here.  Our plans for the weekend were to go camping.  Unfortunately the weather forecast is calling for rain.  So no camping this weekend.  It's our anniversary weekend, so I'm not sure what we will be doing instead.  Family was going to be coming to visit, but their plans changed too.  I guess we will see what happens.  Might be a quiet weekend again.
> 
> I finally finished the punch board for dh's surprise.  I'm extremely lucky to have a manager who really doesn't care when other things I do, as long as I get my regular work done.  Now to start wrapping presents and figure out how many cards I will need with clues for his big gift.  And of course....gift #50 is his last gift...but that number says...Pick again!!!!! lol.  That's way he can't open the big gift until the last day
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> @macraven  Have a wonderful birthday
> 
> Take care Hommies!!!!



Sounds like a nice weekend is planned whatever the weather, and quiet weekends are nice too. I do like the sound of your gift ideas for your husband.....he`ll love it......




Big hello to an old friend @Metro West who is posting on the HHN thread.......nice to see you back on the boards .......he was one of the first people we met from here for HHN way back in 2007/2008.......hope to see you on the San thread Todd.......

Funny old night tonight......haven`t done much but been busy. 

Very humid and a little drizzly but more sea fret than rain. 

Jamaican Jerk Chicken was finally a success, hot and spicy without blowing the top of our heads tonight. I don`t like rice and peas....bleurgh so just had some salad and plantains. It was delicious. Always disliked plantain till Chef Carlos from Strong Water bar told me I`d like them the way he cooked them. I did. 

Drank a lot of water tonight though........


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> Ok I ranted a little.


eh, a little harmless rant is good for the soul, if not the BP


Robo56 said:


> My sister asked me the same thing and I have made about 3 thousand masks. I love making them and sharing them.


WOW!!!  Talk about good Karma 


Robo56 said:


> Keisha what do you think about the new Genie  addition to MDE. I thought I kinda new how to navigate the MDE app now this. I think Disney should have just charged one price for a Express Pass like Universal and been done with it. It think this new system just complicates matters.


Oh, if i answer will go into my own rant that won’t be little 

we did the max pass in DL, well worth it.  It just took me time to get used to actually remembering to set up new ride after we scanned thru the current one.  

The idea of being forced to havemy nose buried in my phone in the parks makes me sad.  concept takes away a bit of the magic & a lot of spontaneity 

I’m really a stop & smell the roses sort.  long past commando’ing in the parks unless family is along, we have our fav attractions, mind you.   find ourselves now enjoying just poking around the rest of the day, exploring the architecture/design/theming of the parks as well as people watching.  

Next, I’ll be on a bench feeding pigeons pricey popcorn


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Mac!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Cleaned up after done pool fun after nice and cool feeling water rides.  What they did to the Dino flume is eh, but the other two don’t disappoint getting you wet.  Was hungry after all that water fun, pool bar/ food has been good. Choices we did were delicious.  Now relaxing before a stroll in City Walk.  No matter what is said, the closeness to City Walk from HR cannot be beat.  And you can stroll across the pool to have a slightly shorter walk. Oh and after cleaning up, we took a short trip to DS and got those half pound cookies without a line.  Will be nibbling on them tonight.  Great day, and second to last night.  Sniff, this week has gone by fast.  

Hope all have a great Thursday night.


----------



## Robo56

Lynne G said:


> Robo I hope you are feeling better. Your masks are great, thank you for making them for all to use.



I’am feeling a bit better.  Thank you. I will try to have extra masks to share with any Sans family I run into.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I finally finished the punch board for dh's surprise. I'm extremely lucky to have a manager who really doesn't care when other things I do, as long as I get my regular work done. Now to start wrapping presents and figure out how many cards I will need with clues for his big gift. And of course....gift #50 is his last gift...but that number says...Pick again!!!!! lol. That's way he can't open the big gift until the last day



You are so sweet. Your husband is going to be so touched by your thoughtfulness.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I hope everyone has a great day!



You have a great evening.




schumigirl said:


> Jamaican Jerk Chicken was finally a success, hot and spicy without blowing the top of our heads tonight. I don`t like rice and peas....bleurgh so just had some salad and plantains. It was delicious. Always disliked plantain till Chef Carlos from Strong Water bar told me I`d like them the way he cooked them. I did.



Sounds yummy.




keishashadow said:


> Next, I’ll be on a bench feeding pigeons pricey popcorn



Move over a bit I might be sitting next to you if you are in Galaxy’s Edge.




Lynne G said:


> Oh and after cleaning up, we took a short trip to DS and got those half pound cookies without a line. Will be nibbling on them tonight. Great day, and second to last night. Sniff, this week has gone by fast.



Gideon’s cookies? They should offer a reward to anyone who can finish one of those in a sitting.


----------



## soniam

Wow! What a busy day for someone who is "retired"  

Watching the Disney Genie madness is entertaining.

Happy Birthday @macraven


----------



## Charade67

Late night check in. Busy day today. I ended up staying late. Why do we always seem to get busy at 2:00 on a Thursday?

Came home to find B packing to go back to the dorm tomorrow.  She's only going to be about 20 minutes away, but I am still a little sad to see her go. 

I belong to a Facebook group for parents of students of B's university. Everyone has been asking lists of questions and posting pictures of move in days. The best question so far - Is there a place on campus where I can buy a University t-shirt? No one gave her a snarky answer although I'm sure some wanted to. 



keishashadow said:


> wild mouse type on steroids in the dark with great animatronics & theming
> 
> did you ever do the old Wilde Maus at BG?


 That one must have been there before I started going to BG.



J'aime Paris said:


> That's a deal! Those nachos from Bula Bar are tops!!


 I have not tried those nachos. Which hotel?



schumigirl said:


> We did plan to go out this afternoon, but I dropped off to sleep, so Tom got on the other sofa and we both snoozed for an hour or so.......it was fabulous, really needed it. I do love an afternoon snooze when the weather is a little duller.


 Afternoon naps are always nice. 



Robo56 said:


> My sister asked me the same thing and I have made about 3 thousand masks.


 Wow! That's impressive. 



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Hello to everyone else!


 Hi Elsa. Good to see you again. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> It looks like it's going to be a rainy night. I see a very dark gross cloud slowly making it's way here. Our plans for the weekend were to go camping. Unfortunately the weather forecast is calling for rain. So no camping this weekend. It's our anniversary weekend, so I'm not sure what we will be doing instead. Family was going to be coming to visit, but their plans changed too. I guess we will see what happens. Might be a quiet weekend again.


 Sorry the weather has messed up your plans. A quiet weekend can be nice though. 



Lynne G said:


> we took a short trip to DS and got those half pound cookies without a line. Will be nibbling on them tonight.


 Are these the ones I've heard about people lining up for hours for?

I'm a little late to the party, but still have a little time.


----------



## Robo56

Charade67 said:


> I have not tried those nachos. Which hotel?



Pool at RPR


----------



## Robo56

Nightlight


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Gideon’s and no line.  There started to be a long line as we left.  Guess we got there at the right time of day and day.  We barely made a dent.  Took a walk into City Walk and saw Starbucks opened to 10.  Happily they served until 10 as we got there about 10 minutes before.  Is a very warm night.  Strolled around with the cup sweating as was that warm.  Looked around the newer opened Universal store.  So bright and colorful.  Ended up with a plastic potter  cup, that little one will use for her cold drinks.  We have traveled here enough, we tend to not buy much.  I do tend to buy the HHN shirt, but so far, what I’ve seen, not interested in. We shall see.  

Sweet dreams, homies.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> eh, a little harmless rant is good for the soul, if not the BP
> 
> WOW!!!  Talk about good Karma
> 
> Oh, if i answer will go into my own rant that won’t be little
> 
> we did the max pass in DL, well worth it.  It just took me time to get used to actually remembering to set up new ride after we scanned thru the current one.
> 
> The idea of being forced to havemy nose buried in my phone in the parks makes me sad.  concept takes away a bit of the magic & a lot of spontaneity
> 
> I’m really a stop & smell the roses sort.  long past commando’ing in the parks unless family is along, we have our fav attractions, mind you.   find ourselves now enjoying just poking around the rest of the day, exploring the architecture/design/theming of the parks as well as people watching.
> 
> Next, I’ll be on a bench feeding pigeons pricey popcorn



lol....yes, a good rant is excellent now and again......I had one the other day about jumbo jets no longer being used....most beautiful planes to ever grace our skies.....but of course the Green bunch wanted them all gone! I miss them. 

Yes, never go racing round the parks....not our idea of fun. Definitely a smell the roses family too. One woman wanted to join us a few years ago for a few hours but her idea of fun was racing to one ride after the other.....even with EP.....er no. You`re correct, there are so many little things to see that many miss. And definitely people watching too.




soniam said:


> Wow! What a busy day for someone who is "retired"
> 
> Watching the Disney Genie madness is entertaining.
> 
> Happy Birthday @macraven



We always say the same thing......we are busy most days and when Tom did retire in 2017 he said immediately it was the best job he`s ever had!! Love it......we`re used to being together 24/7 which helps too. Some of my friends jokingly (I hope) say they wonder how they`ll cope with their husbands being around all the time.....I tell them, yep, it`s a lot of fun. 

We were lucky before that Tom only ever worked around 6 months a year with time off and patterns of work if he was away for a length of time.....most don`t have that and before we moved countries we worked together from meeting each other. One of my friends only sees her husband for two weeks every 3 months (their choice) 

Sorry, I rambled.....yes, you will love it!! 





Charade67 said:


> Late night check in. Busy day today. I ended up staying late. Why do we always seem to get busy at 2:00 on a Thursday?
> 
> Came home to find B packing to go back to the dorm tomorrow.  She's only going to be about 20 minutes away, but I am still a little sad to see her go.
> 
> I belong to a Facebook group for parents of students of B's university. Everyone has been asking lists of questions and posting pictures of move in days. The best question so far - Is there a place on campus where I can buy a University t-shirt? No one gave her a snarky answer although I'm sure some wanted to.
> 
> That one must have been there before I started going to BG.
> 
> I have not tried those nachos. Which hotel?
> 
> Afternoon naps are always nice.
> 
> Wow! That's impressive.
> 
> Hi Elsa. Good to see you again.
> 
> Sorry the weather has messed up your plans. A quiet weekend can be nice though.
> 
> Are these the ones I've heard about people lining up for hours for?
> 
> I'm a little late to the party, but still have a little time.
> 
> View attachment 598338




Honestly, the nachos from the Bula Bar at RP are wonderful. And it`s a very good portion too. 2 of us couldn`t finish it.

Yes, naps are wonderful, I enjoy them more in the winter, but yesterday was just a little grey. I should have more naps, but tend to find I don`t anymore. 






Lynne G said:


> Woot!  Cleaned up after done pool fun after nice and cool feeling water rides.  What they did to the Dino flume is eh, but the other two don’t disappoint getting you wet.  Was hungry after all that water fun, pool bar/ food has been good. Choices we did were delicious.  Now relaxing before a stroll in City Walk.  No matter what is said, the closeness to City Walk from HR cannot be beat.  And you can stroll across the pool to have a slightly shorter walk. Oh and after cleaning up, we took a short trip to DS and got those half pound cookies without a line.  Will be nibbling on them tonight.  Great day, and second to last night.  Sniff, this week has gone by fast.
> 
> Hope all have a great Thursday night.




Glad you`re having such a nice time. 

Never been a fan of the HR so the walk however short has never appealed. I always tell folks though, the walk to any of the hotels that are within distance is short. Compared to other places. Even a 15 minute walk to Portofino is very pretty and enjoyable. And tell them never to make a choice because of a walk, it`s negligable.

Walking 6 minutes to RP is certainly not a chore, whatever anyone says about the walks, they are very pleasurable to us. 

Yes, trips do go by so quickly......





And Friday again.........and we have had rain through the night, but it`s off now I think looking outside. Very humid though. 

Walking this morning and it might be a short one as our friends who are coming with us are bring her vegan sister who is staying with them for two weeks while she is home from working abroad. Her and I don`t get on.....she thinks she is an expert in everything......likes to diminish other folks opinion constantly and if you have something she has it too, only better, always feels the need to compete in everything for some reason. Yes, she`s a peach. And eats bacon sandwiches when she feels like it despite preaching veganism....... She is however, very kind to animals, so everyone has a good point I guess.

We make nice because of my friend. But, the woman is obnoxious, yes, might be a very short walk.

Then the rest of the day is open to us.......no idea what we`ll do.......

But, still love a Friday feeling even after all these years of not working........  




























Happy Friday ​


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Big hello to an old friend @Metro West who is posting on the HHN thread.......nice to see you back on the boards .......he was one of the first people we met from here for HHN way back in 2007/2008.......hope to see you on the San thread Todd.......


 Thanks! 

 Mac!


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Mac!


Great to see you here
Schumi and I must have have posted to you about the same time

many remember you fondly


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, Friday is here and our second to last day.  After late night coffee drinking, I assume little one will be a late riser.  

The crowds have picked up some, and the parking lot looked more full when we returned early last night.  But we are lucky, with express we have not waited for much.  And there’s only a few rides we like to do, the rest, sometimes we do more, sometimes we do less.  And with both my kids not feeling Disney, I guess it will be even more some time before we ever step back into any of their parks.  And my kids are not early risers, so we never get to the parks early. Sometimes I go early, and meet up with them.  We rarely rush for any when on vacation.  The only I ask, is we meet for meals, well, lunch and dinner. Though we do tend to stick together mostly.

As the early riser, I still enjoy not moving fast, and sipping some tea and nibbling on that cookie some more. 79 out with 93 the high. Phone says may see some rain in the late afternoon. Yep, normal Summer day here, and where we live. Rain in the Summer is expected. But most of the time, it’s brief enough, the sun comes out like nothing happened, and it’s still humid. Though have to say, mid week, the humidity was down, with no rain. Was still hot in the sun though.

Fabulous Friday homies. And thanks for that cool light Charade.

Hello to Metro West. Nice to see ya here again, and ready to enjoy some HHN next month.

Oh and Good Morning, and a Good Afternoon to Schumi.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Love the Hitchcock meme.....haven`t seen that one anywhere.........."Gooood Evening"
> 
> Completely agree about the common cold.....yes, you`re made to feel as if you are a plague carrier if you so much as sneeze!
> 
> 
> Love date night!! Who says romance is dead.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he`ll like it....it`s not a £1,000 bottle of wine, but it`s one that we haven`t been able to get for a long time, so he`ll be pleased and I know I`ll be helping him with it.....
> 
> Yep, sounds like a plan for HHN.......you`ll love it!!
> 
> Hope you have a super day Lori......how`s your weather, is it still glorious??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, friends decided the drizzly weather was not for them this morning.....wimps......so it was just us, didn`t quite manage 10 miles today, but nearly 6 felt like enough. It was weird as it was drizzly, but so warm despite only showing 60F. Promenades were almost deserted although I`m sure they got busier after we left as it kind of brightened up....a little. Has been grey most of the day.
> 
> We did plan to go out this afternoon, but I dropped off to sleep, so Tom got on the other sofa and we both snoozed for an hour or so.......it was fabulous, really needed it. I do love an afternoon snooze when the weather is a little duller.
> 
> So, jerk chicken has been simmering away most of the day, it does smell lovely, and I made sure I didn`t go overboard on the scotch bonnets this time, so it should be edible and not end up in the trash this time.......
> 
> Bakery in our village said they can`t guarantee they`ll have glazed donuts for Saturday, so may not be then, but whenever they do have them I`ll be making a glazed donut burger for dinner.......I really want one now. Tom isn`t as fussed, but will eat it if I make it. He preferred some of the other burgers in offer from Teak Grill.
> 
> Almost 2 hours till dinner, might have a snack and cup of tea.





Last day of the gorgeous weather I think.  Tomorrow is supposed to rain.  Playing frisbee with Hatley and enjoying it while it lasts!

Hope the jerk chicken was delish!



Robo56 said:


> Good Thursday afternoon Sans family
> View attachment 598235
> 
> View attachment 598233
> 
> View attachment 598230
> 
> View attachment 598232
> 
> 
> 
> A Very happy birthday to Mac.
> 
> View attachment 598237
> 
> View attachment 598238
> 
> View attachment 598239
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 598236
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Charade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a nice treat for them to leave those houses up for folks to go through last year. I hope they do a little change up on some things on Bride of Frankenstein and Tooth Fairy as we saw those already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she was prouder of the eggs she got from the coop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I’am looking forward to my upcoming trip for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had the Nachos at Bula Bar and they are delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your walk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like being out on the open road. Although it is getting more dangerous to travel when you have people driving 75 mph and texting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not start ranting about the crazy things that are going on here as I might not stop. I’am a RN and I know what meds I need and I know how the medical system process is supposed to work and I’am having trouble. I feel sorry for folks that don’t. It’s a nightmare.
> Ok I ranted a little.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the prayers. She needs them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister asked me the same thing and I have made about 3 thousand masks. I love making them and sharing them. I now have small adjusters I put on the elastic to help adjust the mask to fit better. This next batch is going to great-grandchildren in Kentucky. Then I’am going to surprise my granddaughter who is a Teacher with a batch for her class. I’am planning to make a big batch for the TM’s at the park. Need to get better as I have a lot of planned sewing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they look great. Will PM the maker to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he is. He is such a wonderful son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....If you cough in public it’s worse....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a pic of your donut burger when you make them. I’am sure they will be yummy.
> 
> 
> Mac hope your dentist  appointment went well. Eat lots of cake it’s your birthday.
> 
> Keisha what do you think about the new Genie  addition to MDE. I thought I kinda new how to navigate the MDE app now this. I think Disney should have just charged one price for a Express Pass like Universal and been done with it. It think this new system just complicates matters.
> 
> You are the Queen  of Disney planning. You know the game better than anyone I know. What are your thoughts?
> 
> We did get the much needed rain we needed last night. I’am thankful as it as will help dampen down the massive amount of grass seed impregnated straw and fertilizer they have been blowing out on the land they cleared behind us. I would like to take a load of this stuff and a fan and blow it on the land developers house and see how he likes it. Can you tell my steroids has kicked in......LOL
> 
> I’am going to take a walk again. It did my soul good to be outside. I had a good laugh yesterday on my walk. There was a tree full of birds and I had to stop as I had to cough a bit and the birds scattered like a firecracker had been shot in the tree...LOL...I was thankful I didn’t get pooped on.
> 
> I have a pork tenderloin to put in oven this evening as it will be easy.
> 
> Need to get scootin before I talk myself out of the walk.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday everyone.
> 
> 
> View attachment 598231


Glad you're on the mend Robo!  We had pork tenderloin for dinner last night as well!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making an afternoon stop in!!!!
> 
> Not much happening here.  I just sat last night and didn't do anything except hold the remote control.
> 
> It looks like it's going to be a rainy night.  I see a very dark gross cloud slowly making it's way here.  Our plans for the weekend were to go camping.  Unfortunately the weather forecast is calling for rain.  So no camping this weekend.  It's our anniversary weekend, so I'm not sure what we will be doing instead.  Family was going to be coming to visit, but their plans changed too.  I guess we will see what happens.  Might be a quiet weekend again.
> 
> I finally finished the punch board for dh's surprise.  I'm extremely lucky to have a manager who really doesn't care when other things I do, as long as I get my regular work done.  Now to start wrapping presents and figure out how many cards I will need with clues for his big gift.  And of course....gift #50 is his last gift...but that number says...Pick again!!!!! lol.  That's way he can't open the big gift until the last day
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> @macraven  Have a wonderful birthday
> 
> Take care Hommies!!!!View attachment 598296


Great job on the bday surprise!!!

Have a lovely Anniversary!!!!




keishashadow said:


> eh, a little harmless rant is good for the soul, if not the BP
> 
> WOW!!!  Talk about good Karma
> 
> Oh, if i answer will go into my own rant that won’t be little
> 
> we did the max pass in DL, well worth it.  It just took me time to get used to actually remembering to set up new ride after we scanned thru the current one.
> 
> The idea of being forced to havemy nose buried in my phone in the parks makes me sad.  concept takes away a bit of the magic & a lot of spontaneity
> 
> I’m really a stop & smell the roses sort.  long past commando’ing in the parks unless family is along, we have our fav attractions, mind you.   find ourselves now enjoying just poking around the rest of the day, exploring the architecture/design/theming of the parks as well as people watching.
> 
> Next, I’ll be on a bench feeding pigeons pricey popcorn


I will try to hold judgment on Genie, Genie+ and Lightening until it is being used.  I'm still a little confused on the details regarding it.  No plans for the Mouse House until after the 50th celebration is well underway and the Genie system is up and running.  
Change is hard, lol!




soniam said:


> Wow! What a busy day for someone who is "retired"
> 
> Watching the Disney Genie madness is entertaining.
> 
> Happy Birthday @macraven


Agreed!  If I had a trip planned in the nearish future, I'd be a bit worried how this will roll out....



Charade67 said:


> Late night check in. Busy day today. I ended up staying late. Why do we always seem to get busy at 2:00 on a Thursday?
> 
> Came home to find B packing to go back to the dorm tomorrow.  She's only going to be about 20 minutes away, but I am still a little sad to see her go.
> 
> I belong to a Facebook group for parents of students of B's university. Everyone has been asking lists of questions and posting pictures of move in days. The best question so far - Is there a place on campus where I can buy a University t-shirt? No one gave her a snarky answer although I'm sure some wanted to.
> 
> That one must have been there before I started going to BG.
> 
> I have not tried those nachos. Which hotel?
> 
> Afternoon naps are always nice.
> 
> Wow! That's impressive.
> 
> Hi Elsa. Good to see you again.
> 
> Sorry the weather has messed up your plans. A quiet weekend can be nice though.
> 
> Are these the ones I've heard about people lining up for hours for?
> 
> I'm a little late to the party, but still have a little time.
> 
> View attachment 598338


I hope B's move back to the dorms goes smoothly!! 

Our DD is only about 30 min away.
I guess we get used to them being around, and need to adjust again when they're gone...



schumigirl said:


> lol....yes, a good rant is excellent now and again......I had one the other day about jumbo jets no longer being used....most beautiful planes to ever grace our skies.....but of course the Green bunch wanted them all gone! I miss them.
> 
> Yes, never go racing round the parks....not our idea of fun. Definitely a smell the roses family too. One woman wanted to join us a few years ago for a few hours but her idea of fun was racing to one ride after the other.....even with EP.....er no. You`re correct, there are so many little things to see that many miss. And definitely people watching too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We always say the same thing......we are busy most days and when Tom did retire in 2017 he said immediately it was the best job he`s ever had!! Love it......we`re used to being together 24/7 which helps too. Some of my friends jokingly (I hope) say they wonder how they`ll cope with their husbands being around all the time.....I tell them, yep, it`s a lot of fun.
> 
> We were lucky before that Tom only ever worked around 6 months a year with time off and patterns of work if he was away for a length of time.....most don`t have that and before we moved countries we worked together from meeting each other. One of my friends only sees her husband for two weeks every 3 months (their choice)
> 
> Sorry, I rambled.....yes, you will love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, the nachos from the Bula Bar at RP are wonderful. And it`s a very good portion too. 2 of us couldn`t finish it.
> 
> Yes, naps are wonderful, I enjoy them more in the winter, but yesterday was just a little grey. I should have more naps, but tend to find I don`t anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you`re having such a nice time.
> 
> Never been a fan of the HR so the walk however short has never appealed. I always tell folks though, the walk to any of the hotels that are within distance is short. Compared to other places. Even a 15 minute walk to Portofino is very pretty and enjoyable. And tell them never to make a choice because of a walk, it`s negligable.
> 
> Walking 6 minutes to RP is certainly not a chore, whatever anyone says about the walks, they are very pleasurable to us.
> 
> Yes, trips do go by so quickly......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Friday again.........and we have had rain through the night, but it`s off now I think looking outside. Very humid though.
> 
> Walking this morning and it might be a short one as our friends who are coming with us are bring her vegan sister who is staying with them for two weeks while she is home from working abroad. Her and I don`t get on.....she thinks she is an expert in everything......likes to diminish other folks opinion constantly and if you have something she has it too, only better, always feels the need to compete in everything for some reason. Yes, she`s a peach. And eats bacon sandwiches when she feels like it despite preaching veganism....... She is however, very kind to animals, so everyone has a good point I guess.
> 
> We make nice because of my friend. But, the woman is obnoxious, yes, might be a very short walk.
> 
> Then the rest of the day is open to us.......no idea what we`ll do.......
> 
> But, still love a Friday feeling even after all these years of not working........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday ​


I liked the jumbo jets too!  It was jaw dropping to step inside one, and even better when watching one take off from the airport!




Lynne G said:


> Ah, Friday is here and our second to last day.  After late night coffee drinking, I assume little one will be a late riser.
> 
> The crowds have picked up some, and the parking lot looked more full when we returned early last night.  But we are lucky, with express we have not waited for much.  And there’s only a few rides we like to do, the rest, sometimes we do more, sometimes we do less.  And with both my kids not feeling Disney, I guess it will be even more some time before we ever step back into any of their parks.  And my kids are not early risers, so we never get to the parks early. Sometimes I go early, and meet up with them.  We rarely rush for any when on vacation.  The only I ask, is we meet for meals, well, lunch and dinner. Though we do tend to stick together mostly.
> 
> As the early riser, I still enjoy not moving fast, and sipping some tea and nibbling on that cookie some more. 79 out with 93 the high. Phone says may see some rain in the late afternoon. Yep, normal Summer day here, and where we live. Rain in the Summer is expected. But most of the time, it’s brief enough, the sun comes out like nothing happened, and it’s still humid. Though have to say, mid week, the humidity was down, with no rain. Was still hot in the sun though.
> 
> Fabulous Friday homies. And thanks for that cool light Charade.
> 
> Hello to Metro West. Nice to see ya here again, and ready to enjoy some HHN next month.
> 
> Oh and Good Morning, and a Good Afternoon to Schumi.


Sounds like you and DD are having a super trip!  Enjoy the last moments!










Another beautiful day here, but rain is on the horizon for tomorrow.  Kinda stinks, since I'm going with my BFF to her parents lake house Sat-Sun.  It's about 1.5 hours from here, so I hope the forecast is better by them.
Either way, we will make the best of it!

I'm making a breakfast casserole to bring along.  And also deviled eggs for an app to nibble when we're visiting.  I'll bring a nice wine for the girls to share, and some Oktoberfest Samuel Adams beer for her dad.



Just tried overnight oats for breakfast for the first time.  Banana maple brown sugar flavor....Jury is still out on these.....  Says they can be eaten cold, but I think I should have warmed them up.  Maybe give it another try warm, and then will decide if I like it or not.

Have a fabulous Friday!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Mac!



Hope all is good with you Todd. 

I agree with mac, we have many fond memories and some funny tales too......I still remember Tom and I almost heading for Cuba   after meeting you for dinner!! Yes, we do lose our way a lot.......lol.......





J'aime Paris said:


> View attachment 598402
> Last day of the gorgeous weather I think.  Tomorrow is supposed to rain.  Playing frisbee with Hatley and enjoying it while it lasts!
> 
> Hope the jerk chicken was delish!
> 
> 
> Glad you're on the mend Robo!  We had pork tenderloin for dinner last night as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on the bday surprise!!!
> 
> Have a lovely Anniversary!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to hold judgment on Genie, Genie+ and Lightening until it is being used.  I'm still a little confused on the details regarding it.  No plans for the Mouse House until after the 50th celebration is well underway and the Genie system is up and running.
> Change is hard, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed!  If I had a trip planned in the nearish future, I'd be a bit worried how this will roll out....
> 
> 
> I hope B's move back to the dorms goes smoothly!!
> 
> Our DD is only about 30 min away.
> I guess we get used to them being around, and need to adjust again when they're gone...
> 
> 
> I liked the jumbo jets too!  It was jaw dropping to step inside one, and even better when watching one take off from the airport!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you and DD are having a super trip!  Enjoy the last moments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another beautiful day here, but rain is on the horizon for tomorrow.  Kinda stinks, since I'm going with my BFF to her parents lake house Sat-Sun.  It's about 1.5 hours from here, so I hope the forecast is better by them.
> Either way, we will make the best of it!
> 
> I'm making a breakfast casserole to bring along.  And also deviled eggs for an app to nibble when we're visiting.  I'll bring a nice wine for the girls to share, and some Oktoberfest Samuel Adams beer for her dad.
> 
> 
> 
> Just tried overnight oats for breakfast for the first time.  Banana maple brown sugar flavor....Jury is still out on these.....  Says they can be eaten cold, but I think I should have warmed them up.  Maybe give it another try warm, and then will decide if I like it or not.
> 
> Have a fabulous Friday!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 598408View attachment 598409View attachment 598411



Beautiful picture Lori......weather does look beautiful and hope the weekend is fun and it`s not as bad as forecast. 

Yes, jerk chicken was a huge success....well, it couldn`t be much worse than last time.....lol.....have a great weekend. 




Walk was fun this morning as the vegan didn`t come after all....it was too drizzly for her So we spent a lovely time with two friends and their dogs on a wet and almost deserted promenade along the waterfronts.

It did get heavy for a while, but we mustered on regardless, we were already wet so carried on and we did 8 miles. Came home, showered and went to buy a new marble chopping board and picked up a new knife....apparently we need another huge one, according to the man who doesn`t cook much  It is a whopper!

Friend came round for quick lunch and then we headed into the village where a craft beer store/micropub had opened up recently, very small but well stocked. Managed to pick up a few for Tom to go in his birthday packages. I`m not a beer/IPA drinker but they have some fruity sours which the lady suggested I might like.....will give them a try, left with about 10 bottles. It`s nice to support small local businesses and the people were very nice, I`m sure it`ll do well. 

Barbecue food tonight as it`s so nice after the drizzly rainy morning we had.

Made some blackberry lemonade, so having some of that now......


----------



## keishashadow

All are welcome to warm the bench with me lol 

Tired my nervous energy out in cleaning jag. Going up to jrs house soon to oversee my mr starting to install his security system.  The one we bought for him 2xmas ago lol

have leftover brisket for dinner, yea!


Lynne G said:


> No matter what is said, the closeness to City Walk from HR cannot be beat


Hmmph what is said?  lol love it there, unfortunately, so do many others as rates ha e been sky high fir all dates I’ve checked last few years, even with Ap


Charade67 said:


> Came home to find B packing to go back to the dorm tomorrow. She's only going to be about 20 minutes away, but I am still a little sad to see her go.


Aw hugs


Robo56 said:


> Pool at RPR





schumigirl said:


> We were lucky before that Tom only ever worked around 6 months a year with time off and patterns of work if he was away for a length of time.....most don`t have that and before we moved countries we worked together from meeting each other. One of my friends only sees her husband for two weeks every 3 months (their choice)


Such a cool adventure


J'aime Paris said:


> Change is hard, lol!


True. However, Disney’s IT dept is notoriously bad and their recent announcements as to policy changes/implementation are infuriatingly vague


J'aime Paris said:


> Just tried overnight oats for breakfast for the first time. Banana maple brown sugar flavor....Jury is still out on these..... Says they can be eaten cold, but I think I should have warmed them up. Maybe give it another try warm, and then will decide if I like it or not.


I just use oats & milk. Make a parfait in the am with vanilla Greek yogurt, sprinkle in whatever fruit, cereal & nuts I have handy & just a hint of brown sugar.  Haven’t made all summer, well overdue


schumigirl said:


> m not a beer/IPA drinker


Ive been known to enjoy a beer or three, whee, just not dark or IPAs.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> All are welcome to warm the bench with me lol
> 
> Tired my nervous energy out in cleaning jag. Going up to jrs house soon to oversee my mr starting to install his security system.  The one we bought for him 2xmas ago lol
> 
> have leftover brisket for dinner, yea!
> 
> Hmmph what is said?  lol love it there, unfortunately, so do many others as rates ha e been sky high fir all dates I’ve checked last few years, even with Ap
> 
> Aw hugs
> 
> 
> Such a cool adventure
> 
> True. However, Disney’s IT dept is notoriously bad and their recent announcements as to policy changes/implementation are infuriatingly vague
> 
> I just use oats & milk. Make a parfait in the am with vanilla Greek yogurt, sprinkle in whatever fruit, cereal & nuts I have handy & just a hint of brown sugar.  Haven’t made all summer, well overdue
> 
> Ive been known to enjoy a beer or three, whee, just not dark or IPAs.



Love love love American brisket……..

I “say” I don’t drink beers…….but……there’s always a but isn’t there…….the new little store that opened in our village, I should say micro pub as that’s what it is, but you can go in and pick a whole range of products off the shelves…….we picked up a load today and may have already tried 2 of them……..we have no patience.

And wow……I’m Impressed…….very different beers on offer, pastry sours??? I had never heard of them, but the purple coloured larger tin especially was delicious……looked like a robust red wine, but very refreshing…….I’m converted! Blackberries, blueberries, cherries and vanilla flavours in that one……beautiful.

The small one was sharp, very sour……but refreshing. 

Tom does love the dark ales and Porters too……not for me,  but he has picked a few dark ales from local breweries that sound, um, interesting.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and forgot to say, your room key now says in a yellow banner at the top:  Universal Express Unlimited.  Guess to drive it home to those keep asking how do I get my hotel express pass.  

Walked on with express in Studios.  Started with a nice lunch at Today Cafe.  Little one’s salad was huge.  My sandwich was nice, and fruit in the side was fresh.  Now chilling in AP lounge to soon stroll over to see Horror Show.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> Great to see you here
> Schumi and I must have have posted to you about the same time
> 
> many remember you fondly


 Great minds.   Thank you for saying.



schumigirl said:


> Hope all is good with you Todd.
> 
> I agree with mac, we have many fond memories and some funny tales too......I still remember Tom and I almost heading for Cuba   after meeting you for dinner!! Yes, we do lose our way a lot.......lol.......


 Ah si....the Cuban dinner excursion...that was funny. Plus always being able to scare you at the Studios with Tom and Kyle as accomplices.  

I have done much thinking about HHN this year and other things and have decided to wait until October to attend but only if the cases are way down. I sure as hell don't want to go over there and get sick. I have been vaccinated since January and it makes me nervous hearing about vaccinated people catching COVID. I think that's the best thing for me to do right now.


----------



## Lynne G

Night time snacking anyone?


----------



## macraven

Calling dibs on the coconut donut...


----------



## Charade67

Long busy day today. My day started by being woken up at 4:30 by the cat throwing up. I had trouble getting back to sleep after that. I had a dental checkup this morning. 53 years and no cavities. Yay!!! Dh and I did a little shopping and then all of us had lunch. After lunch B and I finished watching Falcon and the Winter Soldier. Then it was time to move B back to the dorm. It took 2 trips plus a side quest looking for skirt hangers. Who knew they would be so scarce? I think she will like her new roommate. She seems very nice.

I am super sleepy. This may be me in a few minutes.


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> Long busy day today. My day started by being woken up at 4:30 by the cat throwing up. I had trouble getting back to sleep after that.


Can't imagine why that would be  My poor husband has to clean it up, because I am a sympathetic vomiter. Luckily, our short hair doesn't shed or vomit much.


----------



## tony67

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 598566
> 
> Night time snacking anyone?


Good Stuff.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, the day we leave, but not until the evening, so will be sure to check out around 11, put our bags to hold, and have some last park fun.  

We noticed every day, more and more HHN stuff has appeared.  Looking forward to seeing all at the end of next month.  And ooh Keisha, saw those tater twists will be for sale.  And some menus have appeared too.  Blood drinks and bloody food options from one of the now set up food stores.  And no more dinos in the tribute store.  Looking now like a haunted house decor on the outside.  There’s a very small Halloween decor store in IOA, but it’s no tribute store size nor range of items.  But nice they offered a small store with smells and items for sale.  Both little one and I are not seeing the shirt we like.  Thinking maybe more designs will appear next month.  If not, not a deal breaker.  But we have had HHN shirts bought for years.  

And poor little one, my sister called to wish me a happy birthday.  We talked for some time.  She is now a Florida part time resident.  Yay, a place to stay, not far from the beach, when the weather is too cold for this homie.  



And so, we closed down IOA last night with a Hagrid’s ride. Enjoy that coaster in the dark. Well, almost dark, as park closed at 8 last night. But a stop to get that coffee, as was very warm out last night, and about a 10 minute wait for those donuts. Tasty. I’m still annoyed they didn’t have that what I liked, last year’s AP donut. This year’s AP donut is the white iced one, and while it was good, I’m a lemon curd fan, and while the icing had a bit of lemon flavor in the icing, was just a raised dough donut with thick sweet icing. And Mac, yep, coconut was delicious too. Chocolate and coconut, yep.

So, a Super happy Saturday homies.  Good Morning.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> I’m converted


welcome lol, are they are great as Tide pens?  

Cannot get down a white claw, hard seltzer 

They don’t sell them in my area but, can vouche for the Jack Daniel’s Country Cocktails.  One of few malt beverages that does have a hint of whiskey, which would equate to them only being eligible to be sold in the state stores here. Not my local ones, haven’t checked online.   Made sure to grab a 6 pack @ WM in Myrtle beach as a souvenir 




Lynne G said:


> Oh and forgot to say, your room key now says in a yellow banner at the top: Universal Express Unlimited


i’m thinking it helps the TMs too, can turn away people trying to access EP line, before taking time to scan


Lynne G said:


> Night time snacking anyone?


mac can swipe the coconut one 


Lynne G said:


> And ooh Keisha, saw those tater twists will be for sale.


thanks, actually not a fan of U’s tater twists. Tried twice and awfully overcooked.  
Make my day tho…confirm pizza fries 


Lynne G said:


> But nice they offered a small store with smells and items for sale. Both little one and I are not seeing the shirt we like. Thinking maybe more designs will appear next month. If not, not a deal breaker. But we have had HHN shirts bought for years.


I haven’t seen a link here to the current shirts on sale yet.  Haven’t bought one the last few years, nothing spoke to me.  Do like the light-weight fabric blend vs the old Skool cotton ones that are so hot.


----------



## keishashadow

Nice to hear you had a great BD/Mom-DD trip!hope your flight home isn’t impacted in any way by Henri.


----------



## Lynne G

Menu on one of the kiosk type:


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Keisha, maybe food or drink from above?


----------



## macraven

Lynne

Have a great day!


----------



## Charade67




----------



## tony67

keishashadow said:


> thanks, actually not a fan of U’s tater twists. Tried twice and awfully overcooked.
> Make my day tho…confirm pizza fries


Yeah tater twists - very disappointing - had them once at HHN and once at Mardi Gras - undercooked both times really bad

Do like the Pizza Fries  - they are much better if you get them at Louies


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Great minds.   Thank you for saying.
> 
> Ah si....the Cuban dinner excursion...that was funny. Plus always being able to scare you at the Studios with Tom and Kyle as accomplices.
> 
> I have done much thinking about HHN this year and other things and have decided to wait until October to attend but only if the cases are way down. I sure as hell don't want to go over there and get sick. I have been vaccinated since January and it makes me nervous hearing about vaccinated people catching COVID. I think that's the best thing for me to do right now.



lol....you always managed to scare me! 

Your poor ribs that first year....how you weren`t bruised I`ll never know. 

Yes, it`s a worry for sure. The amount of vaccinated people is certainly higher than I`d have thought. And add in the water issue worry, it`s all a bit much. Hopefully by October they`ll drop.....hopefully. It`s a bit of a mess. 

But, hopefully you`ll get there and feel comfy about it. 






keishashadow said:


> welcome lol, are they are great as Tide pens?
> 
> Cannot get down a white claw, hard seltzer
> 
> They don’t sell them in my area but, can vouche for the Jack Daniel’s Country Cocktails.  One of few malt beverages that does have a hint of whiskey, which would equate to them only being eligible to be sold in the state stores here. Not my local ones, haven’t checked online.   Made sure to grab a 6 pack @ WM in Myrtle beach as a souvenir
> 
> 
> 
> i’m thinking it helps the TMs too, can turn away people trying to access EP line, before taking time to scan
> 
> mac can swipe the coconut one
> 
> thanks, actually not a fan of U’s tater twists. Tried twice and awfully overcooked.
> Make my day tho…confirm pizza fries
> 
> I haven’t seen a link here to the current shirts on sale yet.  Haven’t bought one the last few years, nothing spoke to me.  Do like the light-weight fabric blend vs the old Skool cotton ones that are so hot.



NOTHING is as good as those Tide pens   ....if you never tell me anything else in friendship....I owe you big time for them!!! I have friends begging for the borders to open for me to buy them some more.......not Bath & Body stuff....they all want the Tide pens.....and they all thank my friend Janet for that.......lol......

Our grocery stores have White Claw hard seltzer...tried one recently....bleurgh....not for me. But, I don`t like seltser, but we trashed 11 cans of a 12 pack of that. Not for me. But, those flavoured beers have won me over.

yes, those tater twists were a big disappointment.....wanted one for a long time, when we got it......meh....went in the trash. 

Enjoy today.........





tony67 said:


> Yeah tater twists - very disappointing - had them once at HHN and once at Mardi Gras - undercooked both times really bad
> 
> Do like the Pizza Fries  - they are much better if you get them at Louies



We  were unlucky, we got pizza fries from both places and both were awful. Went in the trash. They sound good though......


 Lynne....hope you had a nice trip with your daughter.




Busy day here......one of those days where you turn and it`s after 6pm. 

Had a day of visitors and even although we had torrential rain most of the day, it was a good one. Absolutely miserable and one of those day I was glad we were in. 

Dark and Stormy`s on the menu tonight.......although did have one this afternoon when one of our friends spent a few hours with us. She is a bigger rum fan than we are and any excuse and all that.........

Didn`t get out with the rain, so no donuts, will do that midweek I think, but tonight I made us a Thai curry and our friend joined us for dinner which was nice before she got a cab home, her husband has gone to Ireland to pick up a new horse so she passed a few hours with us. 

Tonight, feel like a scary movie....will see what we can find.


----------



## Robo56

Good afternoon  Sans family .





Happy Birthday Lynne














Lynne G said:


> Yep, Gideon’s and no line. There started to be a long line as we left. Guess we got there at the right time of day and day. We barely made a dent. Took a walk into City Walk and saw Starbucks opened to 10. Happily they served until 10 as we got there about 10 minutes before. Is a very warm night. Strolled around with the cup sweating as was that warm. Looked around the newer opened Universal store. So bright and colorful. Ended up with a plastic potter cup, that little one will use for her cold drinks. We have traveled here enough, we tend to not buy much. I do tend to buy the HHN shirt, but so far, what I’ve seen, not interested in. We shall see.
> 
> Sweet dreams, homies.



Glad to hear you were able to get into Gideon’s. They are very popular at Disney Springs.




schumigirl said:


> Yes, never go racing round the parks....not our idea of fun. Definitely a smell the roses family too. One woman wanted to join us a few years ago for a few hours but her idea of fun was racing to one ride after the other.....even with EP.....er no. You`re correct, there are so many little things to see that many miss. And definitely people watching too.



I do enjoy meandering around and looking at things. Never in a hurry here either. Do people  watching a bit and enjoy having a nice sit in Knockturn Alley.





J'aime Paris said:


> Last day of the gorgeous weather I think. Tomorrow is supposed to rain. Playing frisbee with Hatley and enjoying it while it lasts!



That look like a happy dog playing. Beautiful picture.




J'aime Paris said:


> Another beautiful day here, but rain is on the horizon for tomorrow. Kinda stinks, since I'm going with my BFF to her parents lake house Sat-Sun. It's about 1.5 hours from here, so I hope the forecast is better by them.
> Either way, we will make the best of it!



Hope your visit with friend and family at their lake house goes well and weather cooperates. Have a nice weekend.




schumigirl said:


> Walk was fun this morning as the vegan didn`t come after all....it was too drizzly for her So we spent a lovely time with two friends and their dogs on a wet and almost deserted promenade along the waterfronts.



Things sometimes work out as they should at times. Although I would have been tempted to talk about meat the whole walk if the vegan showed up and was being bad.....LOL




schumigirl said:


> Friend came round for quick lunch and then we headed into the village where a craft beer store/micropub had opened up recently, very small but well stocked. Managed to pick up a few for Tom to go in his birthday packages. I`m not a beer/IPA drinker but they have some fruity sours which the lady suggested I might like.....will give them a try, left with about 10 bottles. It`s nice to support small local businesses and the people were very nice, I`m sure it`ll do well.



Sounds a nice time having a look at the new micro pub. Supporting local business is so nice. Those drinks look interesting.




Lynne G said:


> Oh and forgot to say, your room key now says in a yellow banner at the top: Universal Express Unlimited. Guess to drive it home to those keep asking how do I get my hotel express pass.



That will be nice.




Lynne G said:


> Walked on with express in Studios. Started with a nice lunch at Today Cafe.



Grandson, my sister who lives local and her grandson and myself went to the Today Cafe the year before last and bought a number of things both sweet and savory there to sample and nothing really stood out to us.




Lynne G said:


> Night time snacking anyone?



Voodoo donuts are really a hit with the vacationers to Universal. I always see people walking with their big pink Voodoo donut boxes.




Charade67 said:


> . I had a dental checkup this morning. 53 years and no cavities.



Wow.....that is something.




Lynne G said:


> And so, we closed down IOA last night with a Hagrid’s ride. Enjoy that coaster in the dark. Well, almost dark, as park closed at 8 last night.



Thank you for sharing the pictures Lynne. Have a wonderful rest of the afternoon and a safe flight home.




Lynne G said:


> Blood drinks and bloody food options from one of the now set up food stores



Will have to look for those. Sounds interesting.


Metro West welcome to the Sans family 



Weather here a Has been warm. Supposed to be 88 to 90 but with humidity high will feel like 97.


Did another walk on Thursday will add pics from my phone.

Bronchitis is slowing getting better. The cough is worse at night, but it is par for the course. Then my back went out yesterday. My back has been tender for a few days. When the dics start to swell out it’s obvious. I’am already on steroids so fingers crossed. Sitting and standing to long are out pain is to bad. No more walks till back is better. Ever heard that saying when it rains it pours.

I received a call from my Aunt Thursday night after 11 pm that my Uncle passed away. It had been expected. He was in the Nursing Home and was receiving Hospice. He had previously had cancer and survived that and got Covid in November and it attacked his lungs pretty bad. He had a number of other medical  issues after and just could not get better. He was 81 and a wonderful Uncle. I’am so glad my Aunt had the time to say goodbye to her sweetheart. He was a happy, generous good soul. He will be missed.

I’am praying I feel good enough to be able to sit in the SUV to go to the Grave side service tomorrow afternoon as it’s an hour away.

On a positive note grandsons high school played their first Football Game yesterday evening and  they won 31- 7.

I have made appointments to build a Lightsaber and Droid when I go to Galaxy’s Edge in September......LOL....can you tell I have had to much time on my hands.....I already have the ressie for Olga’s Cantina. This should round out all things I have not done there I think. Trying to make a list of Christmas items for the Star Wars and Harry Potter fans in the family.


Hope everyone is having a wonderful Saturday.


----------



## schumigirl

Robbie, I`m so sorry to hear of your uncle passing. Even when expected, it`s always sad news to hear. I hope your aunt will have better days soon. Your Uncle sounds like he was a lovely man who will be missed. 

Yes, when it rains it does indeed pour......sorry about your back too, hope it eases soon and you get back out walking soon. 

But, congrats to your grandson, nice win for the team. 

We have a lot of micropubs open up everywhere it seems, they are very popular and the folks that own this one are very nice, so I hope they do well. Village life is lovely, so yes, local businesses need to be supported. 

lol....the vegan and I have crossed swords many times......yes, meat is often the topic of discussion.....she is just such a "thinks she knows it all" and so competitive....no time for her, but I adore her sister who has been my friend for many years, so we make nice....on the surface. She doesn`t like me either.....she thinks I`m a spoiled little madam.....she could be right.....lol.......

Hope you have a lovely weekend and feel much better soon.......


----------



## Robo56

Thank you Carole for your kind words.

Here are pics from walk Thursday.





This is a nice casual restaurant with delicious food on the River. They have the most delicious beer cheese Pretzel app.



Town Hall

This is a English Phone box which was a gift from the sister city in England of our little town here.


----------



## macraven

Lovely pictures Robbie!

Sorry to hear of your family members’ passing
Always painful to say good by to a loved one

Back issues are so serious!
Will time, rest, time and exercise help you strengthen the back or will a back brace be beneficial?

Have you on my daily prayer list you have a complete healing and get comfort quickly
Very difficult to be active at this time.


----------



## macraven

tony67 said:


> Yeah tater twists - very disappointing - had them once at HHN and once at Mardi Gras - undercooked both times really bad
> 
> Do like the Pizza Fries  - they are much better if you get them at Louies


Agree with you the pizza fries were pretty good at Louies

did have my share of them before and they hit the spot for me


----------



## soniam

Happy Birthday @LynneG

Sorry to hear about your uncle @Robo56. Hope you get better soon too.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Thank you Carole for your kind words.
> 
> Here are pics from walk Thursday.
> 
> View attachment 598695
> 
> View attachment 598696
> 
> This is a nice casual restaurant with delicious food on the River. They have the most delicious beer cheese Pretzel app.
> 
> View attachment 598697
> 
> Town Hall
> View attachment 598699
> This is a English Phone box which was a gift from the sister city in England of our little town here.
> View attachment 598698



Love the British phone box of yesteryear……..sadly not a common site anymore in the UK. Mostly tourist attractions now…….

Lovely pictures though…….



Decide to watch our favourite scary movie that’s not a horror…….The Conjuring……love Patrick Wilson!

Time for another Dark and Stormy……….


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Robo sorry to hear of uncle passing.  Sending my sympathy to you and your whole family and his friends.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> lol....you always managed to scare me!
> 
> Your poor ribs that first year....how you weren`t bruised I`ll never know.
> 
> Yes, it`s a worry for sure. The amount of vaccinated people is certainly higher than I`d have thought. And add in the water issue worry, it`s all a bit much. Hopefully by October they`ll drop.....hopefully. It`s a bit of a mess.
> 
> But, hopefully you`ll get there and feel comfy about it.


 Yeah...I hope so too. 

BTW...do you remember a British TV series that ran from 1973-1976 called Thriller? I have watched season 3 and the stories can be very creepy. Check Amazon...that's where I got it.


----------



## macraven

tony67 said:


> Good Stuff.



Hey there tony
Good to see you!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Mostly lazy day today. I have to adjust to not having B at home again. Last night I must have been dreaming. I thought I heard her call out, "Mom!" so I waited a moment to see if she would call me again. Then I remembered that she wan't home. 



Robo56 said:


> Voodoo donuts are really a hit with the vacationers to Universal. I always see people walking with their big pink Voodoo donut boxes.


 That's on my list of places to try in October.



Robo56 said:


> Wow.....that is something.


 Thanks, I have no idea why my teeth are so good. It certainly isn't genetics.



Robo56 said:


> Bronchitis is slowing getting better.


 Good to hear. 



Robo56 said:


> I received a call from my Aunt Thursday night after 11 pm that my Uncle passed away.


 Not good to hear. I am sorry for your loss. 



Robo56 said:


> Here are pics from walk Thursday.


 What a beautiful place to take a walk. 



schumigirl said:


> Love the British phone box of yesteryear……..sadly not a common site anymore in the UK. Mostly tourist attractions now…….


 Somewhere I have a couple of picture of B and dh at the phone box in EPCOT. The first picture B is 7 and the next one she is 10. I wish we had taken a picture every time we went. 

It's getting late, but I don't know if I will sleep well tonight. I dozed off and on most of the afternoon. Hope Lynne has made it safely home.


----------



## KStarfish82

Evening everyone!  Just doing a quick pop in!

Currently waiting of Henri to dance onto our doorstep.  Long Island is in the direct path of this hurricane, but I think we will be spared the brunt of it where I am because it seems to be pulling to the east.  Hope not to lose power but charging everything just in case and we have a generator.

Had an eventful day yesterday with my 3 year old.  Charlie fell off our golf cart while in motion (very slow) and has some major scrapes on his nose and forehead and has a hairline fracture in his tibia (shin bone).  He has a temporary cast/brace from the ER and sees the orthopedist on Monday (also another reason I certainly do not want to lose power)...to see what he will be wearing for the next few weeks.

So yea....fun stuff......and school begins in a week and a half!  Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no Kfish, I hope little Charlie is doing better.  Scary to see him fall, I’m sure.  

Ah nothing like older one working overtime, and us arriving a bit early, to not be Cinderella, as arrived after midnight.

As much as I like to go away, feels good to sleep in my own bed.

Hope all have a good night.


----------



## macraven

Kfish, glad to see you here!
Ouch on the news about Charlie

Hope he heals up real soon!
I was a nervous wreck in the early years of mine growing up
Always worried which one was going to have the next mishap 
 Think it was more stressful when they got their drivers license 

Sending gentle hugs for the little guy


----------



## macraven

Welcome back home Lynne
Nice you kept us up to date while you were at UO

Always nice to sleep in your own bed !
Enjoyed your posts while you were at the motherland


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Yeah...I hope so too.
> 
> BTW...do you remember a British TV series that ran from 1973-1976 called Thriller? I have watched season 3 and the stories can be very creepy. Check Amazon...that's where I got it.



I vaguely remember that one Todd, I think they changed it slightly the 2nd season to sell to the American market as it had an American actor in every episode?? I think anyway. Hasn`t been repeated here as far as I know. Glad you`re enjoying it.





Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Mostly lazy day today. I have to adjust to not having B at home again. Last night I must have been dreaming. I thought I heard her call out, "Mom!" so I waited a moment to see if she would call me again. Then I remembered that she wan't home.
> 
> That's on my list of places to try in October.
> 
> Thanks, I have no idea why my teeth are so good. It certainly isn't genetics.
> 
> Good to hear.
> 
> Not good to hear. I am sorry for your loss.
> 
> What a beautiful place to take a walk.
> 
> Somewhere I have a couple of picture of B and dh at the phone box in EPCOT. The first picture B is 7 and the next one she is 10. I wish we had taken a picture every time we went.
> 
> It's getting late, but I don't know if I will sleep well tonight. I dozed off and on most of the afternoon. Hope Lynne has made it safely home.



Sometimes we think of things afterwards. I do love red phone boxes, we do have a few left but mostly in very rural places. Where we used to have our holiday cottage in Scotland had one on the outskirts of the nearest village, and it did get used. 

Hope you slept well. 




KStarfish82 said:


> Evening everyone!  Just doing a quick pop in!
> 
> Currently waiting of Henri to dance onto our doorstep.  Long Island is in the direct path of this hurricane, but I think we will be spared the brunt of it where I am because it seems to be pulling to the east.  Hope not to lose power but charging everything just in case and we have a generator.
> 
> Had an eventful day yesterday with my 3 year old.  Charlie fell off our golf cart while in motion (very slow) and has some major scrapes on his nose and forehead and has a hairline fracture in his tibia (shin bone).  He has a temporary cast/brace from the ER and sees the orthopedist on Monday (also another reason I certainly do not want to lose power)...to see what he will be wearing for the next few weeks.
> 
> So yea....fun stuff......and school begins in a week and a half!  Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy!



Hope Charlie is ok and hopefully Henri won`t do too much damage. I need to call my cousins on LI and make sure they`re ok. 



Late night last night.......but fun, managed to facetime our friends and a relative in Australia. I think they are missing travel a lot more than we are. Where they all are looks so beautiful, but I`ve never wanted to visit Australia at all. 

Kyle is picking me up this morning and we`re going birthday shopping for Tom. He still has to get him some things and I need a card, think everything else is sorted. I did plan to order a cake from a friend who makes them, but he said not to bother, so I won`t. 

Then hopefully if the weather holds up, we`ll get out a walk this afternoon, drizzly, grey and kinda dark this morning. 

A bacon and sunny side up eggs morning for sure. 



























Happy Sunday ​


----------



## schumigirl

to Metro West.......he`s a long time poster on here for anyone who doesn`t know him yet...........

Todd, hope you have a great day........


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> to Metro West.......he`s a long time poster on here for anyone who doesn`t know him yet...........
> 
> Todd, hope you have a great day........


Thank you so much!


----------



## Lynne G

Have a very happy birthday Metro!


----------



## macraven

It is happy Todd day!
Hope it is a great one for you

celebrate your day all day long!


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday Morning Sans family 



Happy Birthday Metro West









macraven said:


> Sorry to hear of your family members’ passing
> Always painful to say good by to a loved one



Thank you Mac.




macraven said:


> Have you on my daily prayer list you have a complete healing and get comfort quickly
> Very difficult to be active at this time.



Thank you Mac, your prayers are much appreciated. Hope you are doing well after your dental work.




> Sorry to hear about your uncle @Robo56. Hope you get better soon too.



Thank you.




Lynne G said:


> Oh Robo sorry to hear of uncle passing. Sending my sympathy to you and your whole family and his friends.



Thank you. Hope the plane ride back home was smooth. You will be back in a few short weeks. 




Charade67 said:


> Not good to hear. I am sorry for your loss.



Thank you.




KStarfish82 said:


> Had an eventful day yesterday with my 3 year old. Charlie fell off our golf cart while in motion (very slow) and has some major scrapes on his nose and forehead and has a hairline fracture in his tibia (shin bone). He has a temporary cast/brace from the ER and sees the orthopedist on Monday (also another reason I certainly do not want to lose power)...to see what he will be wearing for the next few weeks.



Kstar i’am Sorry to hear of your sweet little ones accident. I’am sending lots of prayers and good wishes for little Charlie. Hope all goes well with Orthopedic visit tomorrow. 



Sending good healing wishes for Charlie and all who need them.


We finally got the down poor we needed yesterday. It’s going to be a humid hot one again today.

 Slept a little better last night. Not as much coughing. Back is going to take a little time. Steroids and pain med and rest should help with that. Will try to make attempt to go to Uncles graveside service today. I really want to be there for my Aunt and of course to pay my respects to a wonderful Uncle. 

The cemetery is about an hour south of here in an area of Kentucky were our family is from. I was at the cemetery almost 3 weeks ago and cleaned up around the family graves there. My grandparents, my mom, great-grandparents, cousin and aunts and Uncles are buried there. The cemetery caretakers do a great job of grass cutting, but don’t weed eat. So I go up every few months and weed eat and throw out some grass seed clean the stones.

I spoke with niece and told her to have a look at the restaurants and menus and pick any place she liked to eat at Universal as she is flying in for a few days in September. 

Will definitely have to take her for a nice steak and Berries and Bubbles. I think she will like that. 

I have looked at the menu of drinks at Oga’s Cantina. Not sure what to order. Anyone here have suggestions on things you tried that are good?

22 days till Universal. I’am so looking forward to this trip. Need to get this body out sick bay and in vacation mode for sure. 

Have a wonderful Sunday everyone.


----------



## keishashadow

Jr coming for dinner today, going to attempt bourbon chicken, it’s been hit or miss for me in the past Getting the sauce to the right consistency For some reason.

Happy Birthday to Todd, make sure to treat yourself today!



Lynne G said:


> Thanks Keisha, maybe food or drink from above?


same stuff they couldn’t sell from Mardi Gras lol.  Nothing that calls to me.  Hope they shake it up.  They were still pushing those items in the food trucks after the 4th of July,


tony67 said:


> Do like the Pizza Fries - they are much better if you get them at Louies


i‘ve greatly enjoyed the ones at place by sponge store/ET.  Can’t remember where I grabbed at IoA last year in September, just passable


schumigirl said:


> I have friends begging for the borders to open for me to buy them some more.......not Bath & Body stuff....they all want the Tide pens.....and they all thank my friend Janet for that.......lol.....


hahahaha


schumigirl said:


> Enjoy today.........


Was a nice little celebration of GD’s “BD week” as we tend to roll


schumigirl said:


> her husband has gone to Ireland to pick up a new horse so she passed a few hours with us.


don’t think I’ve ever seen anyone post that before, how cool is that?


Robo56 said:


> Then my back went out yesterday. My back has been tender for a few days. When the dics start to swell out it’s obvious. I’am already on steroids so fingers crossed. Sitting and standing to long are out pain is to bad. No more walks till back is better. Ever heard that saying when it rains it pours.


oh no!  That’s the worst & it always does tend to happen at the worst time possible.  Feel better soon.  


Robo56 said:


> I received a call from my Aunt Thursday night after 11 pm that my Uncle passed away. It had been expected. He was in the Nursing Home and was receiving Hospice. He had previously had cancer and survived that and got Covid in November and it attacked his lungs pretty bad. He had a number of other medical issues after and just could not get better. He was 81 and a wonderful Uncle. I’am so glad my Aunt had the time to say goodbye to her sweetheart. He was a happy, generous good soul. He will be missed.


Aw, sad to hear, sounds as though he was quite the fighter.  Nurse at my Mom’s home said most there who did survive covid, haven’t bounced back (mentally or physically) to previous norms.  It’s so sad to see it.  My BiL, also in a nursing home on a vent, who had such serious medical issues, went very quickly after his diagnosis.  


Robo56 said:


> have made appointments to build a Lightsaber and Droid when I go to Galaxy’s Edge in September......LOL....can you tell I have had to much time on my hands..


two snaps up for the Savi’s LS experience.  My youngest is resistant to doing it, bought one of the pricey collectible ones there years ago.  considering surprising him for upcoming trip, need to mull it over.

GD did the Droid one out @ DL when we visited after it just opened.  She had fun but, the actual operation of it was very disappointing, kept falling apart.  donated to goodwill after a few months.


Robo56 said:


> On a positive note grandsons high school played their first Football Game yesterday evening and they won 31- 7.


that’s a solid start to the new season!  My DSs’ HS team had their first scrimmage, beat last year’s regional champs in their division.  However, both teams lost the majority of their players, mostly freshman & sophmores.  Thinking it’s going to be a long season for them.


schumigirl said:


> She doesn`t like me either.....she thinks I`m a spoiled little madam.....she could be right.....lol.......


lol, i’d take that.  Have been called much worse      there’s spoiled (out of love) and spoiled rotten, two different animals.


schumigirl said:


> Decide to watch our favourite scary movie that’s not a horror…….The Conjuring……love Patrick Wilson!


a classic.  Missed out watching newest one, didn’t realize only offered for 30 days-same time as in theaters.  Darn it.  

For some reason couldn’t get HBO max to play on my BR tv yesterday.  not even via mirroring arrgh.  Never had an issue in the past.  Spent hours last night, will have to view on LR set Or iPad (Not my fav way to view) Every time I think I have a loose handle on modern technology, it manages to slip thru my grasp.


----------



## Metro West

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone! I'm going to lounge on the sofa today and binge watch some ghostly shows today.  

Thanks again for the wishes!


----------



## soniam

Happy Birthday @Metro West!


----------



## Lynne G

Alive and after quite the grocery cart, we are fully stocked once again.  Trip was a lot of fun.  Returned with a flight that was delayed for weather, but arrived on time.  Rainy when we left, rainy and oh so humid when we arrived.  Muggy as all when we went grocery shopping.  Made soup, mac and cheese, and bought a baguette, which was pretty much gone.  All full, and yep, doing that Sunday relaxing of a day.  

Back to routine once again.  Trash will leave the house by tonight, and alarm already set.  Though no matter the late night I had, I was still up early.  Just can’t sleep that late, though did one day this last week.  With the express pass, no need to be early park entry. And when I’m with my family, we tend to enter the park around lunchtime.  And nothing better on a trip, to just be able to relax.  And woot!  Countdown is also in the 20’s now.  Not as low as Robo’s, but ever so much closer, 28.  

Robo, I hope you are feeling better every day. Sending mummy dust well wishes your way. And nice to show respects to attend Uncle’s service.

Hehe,Keisha always the family host.  Enjoy meal with DS tonight.  And yeah, every HHN I’ve been to, never paid for any of the food from those carts.  There’s also a sweet kiosk near the stage coming to life.  Probably a pass from both of us.  LoL

Tea time.  House AC still works nicely.  And yep, Fred has arrived, why we are getting that oh so muggy warm, and another soaking later this evening.  Stay safe Kfish.  Our shore is reporting rough waves and strong under currents.  Life guards will be busy. Eh, not the weekend to be down the shore.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Sunday Morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 598810
> 
> Happy Birthday Metro West
> 
> View attachment 598805
> 
> View attachment 598804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac, your prayers are much appreciated. Hope you are doing well after your dental work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Hope the plane ride back home was smooth. You will be back in a few short weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kstar i’am Sorry to hear of your sweet little ones accident. I’am sending lots of prayers and good wishes for little Charlie. Hope all goes well with Orthopedic visit tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 598812
> 
> Sending good healing wishes for Charlie and all who need them.
> 
> 
> We finally got the down poor we needed yesterday. It’s going to be a humid hot one again today.
> 
> Slept a little better last night. Not as much coughing. Back is going to take a little time. Steroids and pain med and rest should help with that. Will try to make attempt to go to Uncles graveside service today. I really want to be there for my Aunt and of course to pay my respects to a wonderful Uncle.
> 
> The cemetery is about an hour south of here in an area of Kentucky were our family is from. I was at the cemetery almost 3 weeks ago and cleaned up around the family graves there. My grandparents, my mom, great-grandparents, cousin and aunts and Uncles are buried there. The cemetery caretakers do a great job of grass cutting, but don’t weed eat. So I go up every few months and weed eat and throw out some grass seed clean the stones.
> 
> I spoke with niece and told her to have a look at the restaurants and menus and pick any place she liked to eat at Universal as she is flying in for a few days in September.
> 
> Will definitely have to take her for a nice steak and Berries and Bubbles. I think she will like that.
> 
> I have looked at the menu of drinks at Oga’s Cantina. Not sure what to order. Anyone here have suggestions on things you tried that are good?
> 
> 22 days till Universal. I’am so looking forward to this trip. Need to get this body out sick bay and in vacation mode for sure.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday everyone.
> 
> 
> View attachment 598809
> 
> 
> View attachment 598808




Hope today goes well for you Robbie. I`m sure your aunt will appreciate you being there for them. And good wishes for big improvements with your back. 

And yes, your trip is just around the corner........




keishashadow said:


> View attachment 598813
> 
> Jr coming for dinner today, going to attempt bourbon chicken, it’s been hit or miss for me in the past Getting the sauce to the right consistency For some reason.
> 
> Happy Birthday to Todd, make sure to treat yourself today!
> 
> 
> same stuff they couldn’t sell from Mardi Gras lol.  Nothing that calls to me.  Hope they shake it up.  They were still pushing those items in the food trucks after the 4th of July,
> 
> i‘ve greatly enjoyed the ones at place by sponge store/ET.  Can’t remember where I grabbed at IoA last year in September, just passable
> 
> hahahaha
> 
> Was a nice little celebration of GD’s “BD week” as we tend to roll
> 
> don’t think I’ve ever seen anyone post that before, how cool is that?
> 
> oh no!  That’s the worst & it always does tend to happen at the worst time possible.  Feel better soon.
> 
> Aw, sad to hear, sounds as though he was quite the fighter.  Nurse at my Mom’s home said most there who did survive covid, haven’t bounced back (mentally or physically) to previous norms.  It’s so sad to see it.  My BiL, also in a nursing home on a vent, who had such serious medical issues, went very quickly after his diagnosis.
> 
> two snaps up for the Savi’s LS experience.  My youngest is resistant to doing it, bought one of the pricey collectible ones there years ago.  considering surprising him for upcoming trip, need to mull it over.
> 
> GD did the Droid one out @ DL when we visited after it just opened.  She had fun but, the actual operation of it was very disappointing, kept falling apart.  donated to goodwill after a few months.
> 
> that’s a solid start to the new season!  My DSs’ HS team had their first scrimmage, beat last year’s regional champs in their division.  However, both teams lost the majority of their players, mostly freshman & sophmores.  Thinking it’s going to be a long season for them.
> 
> lol, i’d take that.  Have been called much worse      there’s spoiled (out of love) and spoiled rotten, two different animals.
> 
> a classic.  Missed out watching newest one, didn’t realize only offered for 30 days-same time as in theaters.  Darn it.
> 
> For some reason couldn’t get HBO max to play on my BR tv yesterday.  not even via mirroring arrgh.  Never had an issue in the past.  Spent hours last night, will have to view on LR set Or iPad (Not my fav way to view) Every time I think I have a loose handle on modern technology, it manages to slip thru my grasp.



I love the way your family celebrate birthdays!! You definitely win the award for biggest celebrations....and longest.......

I`m desperate to see the new Conjuring one, it`s not out here yet......I`m not very patient..it does get good reviews.

Our friends train horses, not big Grand National winners or anything like that. They have some beautiful ones and it`s been a big thing in their lives for many years. Now they both sold their businesses in the last few years they are able to fully focus on this again. Him more than her I think. 

Yes, you`re spot on, I`ve been called worse too....quite recently too .....I agree, big difference between being spoiled with love and the alternative.....lol.....

Hope the bourbon chicken turned out good and enjoy the rest of your weekend.....






Metro West said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone! I'm going to lounge on the sofa today and binge watch some ghostly shows today.
> 
> Thanks again for the wishes!



Sounds like a plan Todd! 

It was nice seeing the HHN pic again.....that was a few years ago now! 



Busy day today.......Kyle picked me up and we went shopping for Tom`s birthday on Wednesday......did get him a few little surprises he won`t be expecting, nothing fancy just a surprise. 

Had lunch then decided to go for a walk despite the lingering fog that was around all morning. It did eventually clear and sun came out beautifully all afternoon.

Made a simple salad with some deli meat for dinner and spicy cous cous.....

Quiet night ahead........


----------



## Metro West

soniam said:


> Happy Birthday @Metro West!


 Thanks Sonia.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Thanks Sonia.



Todd....when was your first HHN? 

I`m sure you told us at some point, but can`t remember.....I know it was a long time ago....

You know our first HHN was 2007......that was such a good year.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Love love love American brisket……..
> 
> I “say” I don’t drink beers…….but……there’s always a but isn’t there…….the new little store that opened in our village, I should say micro pub as that’s what it is, but you can go in and pick a whole range of products off the shelves…….we picked up a load today and may have already tried 2 of them……..we have no patience.
> 
> And wow……I’m Impressed…….very different beers on offer, pastry sours??? I had never heard of them, but the purple coloured larger tin especially was delicious……looked like a robust red wine, but very refreshing…….I’m converted! Blackberries, blueberries, cherries and vanilla flavours in that one……beautiful.
> 
> The small one was sharp, very sour……but refreshing.
> 
> Tom does love the dark ales and Porters too……not for me,  but he has picked a few dark ales from local breweries that sound, um, interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 598426


I enjoy a beer with my brat from time to time.  No IPA though, those are gross!



Lynne G said:


> Oh and forgot to say, your room key now says in a yellow banner at the top:  Universal Express Unlimited.  Guess to drive it home to those keep asking how do I get my hotel express pass.


Good idea, makes life easier for the TMs



Charade67 said:


> Long busy day today. My day started by being woken up at 4:30 by the cat throwing up. I had trouble getting back to sleep after that. I had a dental checkup this morning. 53 years and no cavities. Yay!!! Dh and I did a little shopping and then all of us had lunch. After lunch B and I finished watching Falcon and the Winter Soldier. Then it was time to move B back to the dorm. It took 2 trips plus a side quest looking for skirt hangers. Who knew they would be so scarce? I think she will like her new roommate. She seems very nice.
> 
> I am super sleepy. This may be me in a few minutes.
> 
> View attachment 598584


Hope Caspian is feeling better again!

I go to the dentist tomorrow.  fingers crossed I'll have a good report too!



soniam said:


> Can't imagine why that would be  My poor husband has to clean it up, because I am a sympathetic vomiter. Luckily, our short hair doesn't shed or vomit much.


I'm the designated vomit cleaner in this house....sigh...




Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, the day we leave, but not until the evening, so will be sure to check out around 11, put our bags to hold, and have some last park fun.
> 
> We noticed every day, more and more HHN stuff has appeared.  Looking forward to seeing all at the end of next month.  And ooh Keisha, saw those tater twists will be for sale.  And some menus have appeared too.  Blood drinks and bloody food options from one of the now set up food stores.  And no more dinos in the tribute store.  Looking now like a haunted house decor on the outside.  There’s a very small Halloween decor store in IOA, but it’s no tribute store size nor range of items.  But nice they offered a small store with smells and items for sale.  Both little one and I are not seeing the shirt we like.  Thinking maybe more designs will appear next month.  If not, not a deal breaker.  But we have had HHN shirts bought for years.
> 
> And poor little one, my sister called to wish me a happy birthday.  We talked for some time.  She is now a Florida part time resident.  Yay, a place to stay, not far from the beach, when the weather is too cold for this homie.
> 
> View attachment 598627
> 
> And so, we closed down IOA last night with a Hagrid’s ride. Enjoy that coaster in the dark. Well, almost dark, as park closed at 8 last night. But a stop to get that coffee, as was very warm out last night, and about a 10 minute wait for those donuts. Tasty. I’m still annoyed they didn’t have that what I liked, last year’s AP donut. This year’s AP donut is the white iced one, and while it was good, I’m a lemon curd fan, and while the icing had a bit of lemon flavor in the icing, was just a raised dough donut with thick sweet icing. And Mac, yep, coconut was delicious too. Chocolate and coconut, yep.
> 
> So, a Super happy Saturday homies.  Good Morning.


Have a safe trip home!!!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY LYNNE!!
Thought you'd enjoy the camel theme celebration!






Robo56 said:


> Good afternoon  Sans family .
> 
> That look like a happy dog playing. Beautiful picture.
> Hope your visit with friend and family at their lake house goes well and weather cooperates. Have a nice weekend.
> 
> 
> Bronchitis is slowing getting better. The cough is worse at night, but it is par for the course. Then my back went out yesterday. My back has been tender for a few days. When the dics start to swell out it’s obvious. I’am already on steroids so fingers crossed. Sitting and standing to long are out pain is to bad. No more walks till back is better. Ever heard that saying when it rains it pours.
> 
> I received a call from my Aunt Thursday night after 11 pm that my Uncle passed away. It had been expected. He was in the Nursing Home and was receiving Hospice. He had previously had cancer and survived that and got Covid in November and it attacked his lungs pretty bad. He had a number of other medical  issues after and just could not get better. He was 81 and a wonderful Uncle. I’am so glad my Aunt had the time to say goodbye to her sweetheart. He was a happy, generous good soul. He will be missed.
> 
> I’am praying I feel good enough to be able to sit in the SUV to go to the Grave side service tomorrow afternoon as it’s an hour away.
> 
> On a positive note grandsons high school played their first Football Game yesterday evening and  they won 31- 7.


She's a cutie and a stinker of a pup!
Thank you, we had a memorable and beautiful weekend!

I'm terribly sorry to hear about your uncle...I hope he's able to rest easy...
I hope you're able to make it to the cemetery to say goodbye.

Great job to your Grandsons football team!!




Robo56 said:


> Thank you Carole for your kind words.
> 
> Here are pics from walk Thursday.
> 
> View attachment 598695
> 
> View attachment 598696
> 
> This is a nice casual restaurant with delicious food on the River. They have the most delicious beer cheese Pretzel app.
> 
> View attachment 598697
> 
> Town Hall
> View attachment 598699
> This is a English Phone box which was a gift from the sister city in England of our little town here.
> View attachment 598698


Gorgeous pix! very quaint!




schumigirl said:


> I vaguely remember that one Todd, I think they changed it slightly the 2nd season to sell to the American market as it had an American actor in every episode?? I think anyway. Hasn`t been repeated here as far as I know. Glad you`re enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes we think of things afterwards. I do love red phone boxes, we do have a few left but mostly in very rural places. Where we used to have our holiday cottage in Scotland had one on the outskirts of the nearest village, and it did get used.
> 
> Hope you slept well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Charlie is ok and hopefully Henri won`t do too much damage. I need to call my cousins on LI and make sure they`re ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Late night last night.......but fun, managed to facetime our friends and a relative in Australia. I think they are missing travel a lot more than we are. Where they all are looks so beautiful, but I`ve never wanted to visit Australia at all.
> 
> Kyle is picking me up this morning and we`re going birthday shopping for Tom. He still has to get him some things and I need a card, think everything else is sorted. I did plan to order a cake from a friend who makes them, but he said not to bother, so I won`t.
> 
> Then hopefully if the weather holds up, we`ll get out a walk this afternoon, drizzly, grey and kinda dark this morning.
> 
> A bacon and sunny side up eggs morning for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday ​


I'm sure you and Kyle will make Tom feel very special and loved on his birthday!!
Nice to have one on one with Kyle too!



Metro West said:


> Thank you so much!


I'm kinda new to the SANS....wishing you a very happy birthday Metro West!!




keishashadow said:


> View attachment 598813
> 
> Jr coming for dinner today, going to attempt bourbon chicken, it’s been hit or miss for me in the past Getting the sauce to the right consistency For some reason.
> 
> Happy Birthday to Todd, make sure to treat yourself today!
> 
> 
> same stuff they couldn’t sell from Mardi Gras lol.  Nothing that calls to me.  Hope they shake it up.  They were still pushing those items in the food trucks after the 4th of July,
> 
> i‘ve greatly enjoyed the ones at place by sponge store/ET.  Can’t remember where I grabbed at IoA last year in September, just passable
> 
> hahahaha
> 
> Was a nice little celebration of GD’s “BD week” as we tend to roll
> 
> don’t think I’ve ever seen anyone post that before, how cool is that?
> 
> oh no!  That’s the worst & it always does tend to happen at the worst time possible.  Feel better soon.
> 
> Aw, sad to hear, sounds as though he was quite the fighter.  Nurse at my Mom’s home said most there who did survive covid, haven’t bounced back (mentally or physically) to previous norms.  It’s so sad to see it.  My BiL, also in a nursing home on a vent, who had such serious medical issues, went very quickly after his diagnosis.
> 
> two snaps up for the Savi’s LS experience.  My youngest is resistant to doing it, bought one of the pricey collectible ones there years ago.  considering surprising him for upcoming trip, need to mull it over.
> 
> GD did the Droid one out @ DL when we visited after it just opened.  She had fun but, the actual operation of it was very disappointing, kept falling apart.  donated to goodwill after a few months.
> 
> that’s a solid start to the new season!  My DSs’ HS team had their first scrimmage, beat last year’s regional champs in their division.  However, both teams lost the majority of their players, mostly freshman & sophmores.  Thinking it’s going to be a long season for them.
> 
> lol, i’d take that.  Have been called much worse      there’s spoiled (out of love) and spoiled rotten, two different animals.
> 
> a classic.  Missed out watching newest one, didn’t realize only offered for 30 days-same time as in theaters.  Darn it.
> 
> For some reason couldn’t get HBO max to play on my BR tv yesterday.  not even via mirroring arrgh.  Never had an issue in the past.  Spent hours last night, will have to view on LR set Or iPad (Not my fav way to view) Every time I think I have a loose handle on modern technology, it manages to slip thru my grasp.


Enjoy the family time!!  I'm sure the bourbon chicken will be delish!!



Lynne G said:


> Alive and after quite the grocery cart, we are fully stocked once again.  Trip was a lot of fun.  Returned with a flight that was delayed for weather, but arrived on time.  Rainy when we left, rainy and oh so humid when we arrived.  Muggy as all when we went grocery shopping.  Made soup, mac and cheese, and bought a baguette, which was pretty much gone.  All full, and yep, doing that Sunday relaxing of a day.
> 
> Back to routine once again.  Trash will leave the house by tonight, and alarm already set.  Though no matter the late night I had, I was still up early.  Just can’t sleep that late, though did one day this last week.  With the express pass, no need to be early park entry. And when I’m with my family, we tend to enter the park around lunchtime.  And nothing better on a trip, to just be able to relax.  And woot!  Countdown is also in the 20’s now.  Not as low as Robo’s, but ever so much closer, 28.
> 
> Robo, I hope you are feeling better every day. Sending mummy dust well wishes your way. And nice to show respects to attend Uncle’s service.
> 
> Hehe,Keisha always the family host.  Enjoy meal with DS tonight.  And yeah, every HHN I’ve been to, never paid for any of the food from those carts.  There’s also a sweet kiosk near the stage coming to life.  Probably a pass from both of us.  LoL
> 
> Tea time.  House AC still works nicely.  And yep, Fred has arrived, why we are getting that oh so muggy warm, and another soaking later this evening.  Stay safe Kfish.  Our shore is reporting rough waves and strong under currents.  Life guards will be busy. Eh, not the weekend to be down the shore.


WELCOME HOME!!  
Always fantastic to switch to another countdown!!



schumigirl said:


> Hope today goes well for you Robbie. I`m sure your aunt will appreciate you being there for them. And good wishes for big improvements with your back.
> 
> And yes, your trip is just around the corner........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way your family celebrate birthdays!! You definitely win the award for biggest celebrations....and longest.......
> 
> I`m desperate to see the new Conjuring one, it`s not out here yet......I`m not very patient..it does get good reviews.
> 
> Our friends train horses, not big Grand National winners or anything like that. They have some beautiful ones and it`s been a big thing in their lives for many years. Now they both sold their businesses in the last few years they are able to fully focus on this again. Him more than her I think.
> 
> Yes, you`re spot on, I`ve been called worse too....quite recently too .....I agree, big difference between being spoiled with love and the alternative.....lol.....
> 
> Hope the bourbon chicken turned out good and enjoy the rest of your weekend.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan Todd!
> 
> It was nice seeing the HHN pic again.....that was a few years ago now!
> 
> 
> 
> Busy day today.......Kyle picked me up and we went shopping for Tom`s birthday on Wednesday......did get him a few little surprises he won`t be expecting, nothing fancy just a surprise.
> 
> Had lunch then decided to go for a walk despite the lingering fog that was around all morning. It did eventually clear and sun came out beautifully all afternoon.
> 
> Made a simple salad with some deli meat for dinner and spicy cous cous.....
> 
> Quiet night ahead........


Hope you have a restful Sunday evening Carole!!







The weekend turned out great!!  We lucked out that it only rained in the morning on our trip up to the lake house!  We laughed a lot and made memories I'll cherish!!  And I learned how to play Farkle!


We stopped at 2 Amish stores on the trip.  One was a bakery, and the other was a general store.  We bought pumpkin bars, sun dried tomato bread, molasses cookies, double chocolate cookies from the bakery.
Grabbed some snacks, crackers and dips from the general store.
Made a stop at a Tanger Outlet on the trip home.  Did some retail therapy at the Nike Store, Old Navy and Bath and Body works.

Have a dentist appointment tomorrow at 11am.  Seems like lots in the SANS family have been to the dentist recently.  I hope I get a positive report!


----------



## J'aime Paris

KStarfish82 said:


> Evening everyone!  Just doing a quick pop in!
> 
> Currently waiting of Henri to dance onto our doorstep.  Long Island is in the direct path of this hurricane, but I think we will be spared the brunt of it where I am because it seems to be pulling to the east.  Hope not to lose power but charging everything just in case and we have a generator.
> 
> Had an eventful day yesterday with my 3 year old.  Charlie fell off our golf cart while in motion (very slow) and has some major scrapes on his nose and forehead and has a hairline fracture in his tibia (shin bone).  He has a temporary cast/brace from the ER and sees the orthopedist on Monday (also another reason I certainly do not want to lose power)...to see what he will be wearing for the next few weeks.
> 
> So yea....fun stuff......and school begins in a week and a half!  Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy!


Somehow your message didn't quote in my previous post....

So sorry to hear about Charlie!!  I wish him a speedy recovery!!


And best of luck with Henri,,,,sounds like you are as prepared as possible!


----------



## RAPstar

So never satisfied me always looking for better deal happened upon a Ap rate at Portofino for my HHN trip that was less than $100 what I was gonna pay for Sapphire! I'm so excited!!! Also, hi! Hope all are well!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Hope the bourbon chicken turned out good and enjoy the rest of your weekend.....


Shockingly, think I finally found a winner. A bit salty but, food court version usually proves the same

Cheated and already browned up the finger link sausage for tomorrow.  Never reheated it before but, family all  requested a different meat. Only so many burners to go round. Lol


J'aime Paris said:


> Have a dentist appointment tomorrow at 11am. Seems like lots in the SANS family have been to the dentist recently. I hope I get a positive report!


Seems that way, doesn’t it?  Great pic of ur gang!


RAPstar said:


> So never satisfied me always looking for better deal


Makes perfect sense to me.  Congrats on the score.


----------



## keishashadow

Robbie - have tried most of ogas offerings.

my fav

bespin fizz

not a fan of fuzzy tauntaun’s foam. Everyone should try it once 

as most disney coffee = yuck


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I enjoy a beer with my brat from time to time.  No IPA though, those are gross!
> 
> 
> Good idea, makes life easier for the TMs
> 
> 
> Hope Caspian is feeling better again!
> 
> I go to the dentist tomorrow.  fingers crossed I'll have a good report too!
> 
> 
> I'm the designated vomit cleaner in this house....sigh...
> 
> 
> 
> Have a safe trip home!!!
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LYNNE!!
> Thought you'd enjoy the camel theme celebration!
> View attachment 598928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a cutie and a stinker of a pup!
> Thank you, we had a memorable and beautiful weekend!
> 
> I'm terribly sorry to hear about your uncle...I hope he's able to rest easy...
> I hope you're able to make it to the cemetery to say goodbye.
> 
> Great job to your Grandsons football team!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous pix! very quaint!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you and Kyle will make Tom feel very special and loved on his birthday!!
> Nice to have one on one with Kyle too!
> 
> 
> I'm kinda new to the SANS....wishing you a very happy birthday Metro West!!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the family time!!  I'm sure the bourbon chicken will be delish!!
> 
> 
> WELCOME HOME!!
> Always fantastic to switch to another countdown!!
> 
> 
> Hope you have a restful Sunday evening Carole!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weekend turned out great!!  We lucked out that it only rained in the morning on our trip up to the lake house!  We laughed a lot and made memories I'll cherish!!  And I learned how to play Farkle!
> View attachment 598935View attachment 598936View attachment 598938
> 
> We stopped at 2 Amish stores on the trip.  One was a bakery, and the other was a general store.  We bought pumpkin bars, sun dried tomato bread, molasses cookies, double chocolate cookies from the bakery.
> Grabbed some snacks, crackers and dips from the general store.
> Made a stop at a Tanger Outlet on the trip home.  Did some retail therapy at the Nike Store, Old Navy and Bath and Body works.
> 
> Have a dentist appointment tomorrow at 11am.  Seems like lots in the SANS family have been to the dentist recently.  I hope I get a positive report!



I need to google farkle.....lol.......looks like another wonderful visit for the weekend....it loks so beautiful there, glad you had a nice time. And some retail therapy too......I love Bath & Body! We have a store called The Body Shop in the UK, similar chain to B&B, but nowhere near as good. I never use it.

Beer, real beer or ale isn`t for me either......I do cook steak in ale, a very heavy ale like guinness, and although I hate even the smell as I pour, it cooks in beautifully and the meat for the pie is amazing! Tom loves those and I bought him a couple he`ll be safe from me tasting......one very old style Porter too.....yuk......but he likes it. 

Hope the dentist goes well this morning........ 






keishashadow said:


> Shockingly, think I finally found a winner. A bit salty but, food court version usually proves the same
> 
> Cheated and already browned up the finger link sausage for tomorrow.  Never reheated it before but, family all  requested a different meat. Only so many burners to go round. Lol
> 
> Seems that way, doesn’t it?  Great pic of ur gang!
> 
> Makes perfect sense to me.  Congrats on the score.



I may borrow your recipe since it turned out good. I know the last time I made it, it was far too watery, so thickened it up, but something was missing as it had no depth of flavour. We do like the food court versions too......one of the first dishes I tried in the food courts....

You have another busy day ahead, but a fun one.....nice idea with pre browning, saves some time too. Have a great day!! 




We slept like babies last night. I swear we were in bed for just before 10.30 and slept right till 6 this morning, could barely keep my eyes open last night. 

And it`s another gorgeous morning, although we can feel that slight change in early mornings and later evenings now, that autumnal air is coming....and I said yesterday I can see some leaves coming off the trees already.......does feel awfully early for that, but our apples, pears and plum trees are bursting with fruit already, pears are usually mid September but I guess they`re ready when they`re ready. Not ripe enough to pick yet though, but the plums are starting to be picked. 

Walk this morning and then no idea......tomorrow is hair appointment day, I need a good cut and the highlights will be welcome too on the roots, colour is fine right now but will still get full head done while I`m there. 

Will think on food later.......poached eggs for breakfast as we still have about a dozen left from the last lot the farm dropped off for us. Glad we all like eggs. I bake more in the winter so they`re easier to use up then. 

Hope everyone`s good........


























Have a great Monday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Good morning.  Monday feeling?  Yes indeed.  Back to routine I am, as still up before the sun, and taking a short break as more tea needed.  

Hope Robo is feeling better today, and yay, Schumi is having a nice day.


----------



## macraven

Excuse me Schumi but hope you will think of adding bacon  to your breakfast food plans this morning 

if not, I will wander to a group that does have bacon

just saying, I need bacon to start my day
Lol


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Excuse me Schumi but hope you will think of adding bacon  to your breakfast food plans this morning
> 
> if not, I will wander to a group that does have bacon
> 
> just saying, I need bacon to start my day
> Lol



lol.....we are having turkey and bacon sandwiches for lunch........will set an extra place for you.......ready in 5 minutes though.......


----------



## macraven

Ok
Mac no longer freaking out 
Will move in the direction to where bacon smell is coming from...


----------



## Lynne G

Bacon? Tea?  I’m right behind Mac.

LOL


----------



## J'aime Paris

RAPstar said:


> So never satisfied me always looking for better deal happened upon a Ap rate at Portofino for my HHN trip that was less than $100 what I was gonna pay for Sapphire! I'm so excited!!! Also, hi! Hope all are well!


Great score!  More for souvenirs!



keishashadow said:


> Robbie - have tried most of ogas offerings.
> 
> my fav
> View attachment 599029
> bespin fizz
> 
> not a fan of fuzzy tauntaun’s foam. Everyone should try it once
> 
> as most disney coffee = yuck


Fancy looking drink!



schumigirl said:


> I need to google farkle.....lol.......looks like another wonderful visit for the weekend....it loks so beautiful there, glad you had a nice time. And some retail therapy too......I love Bath & Body! We have a store called The Body Shop in the UK, similar chain to B&B, but nowhere near as good. I never use it.
> 
> Beer, real beer or ale isn`t for me either......I do cook steak in ale, a very heavy ale like guinness, and although I hate even the smell as I pour, it cooks in beautifully and the meat for the pie is amazing! Tom loves those and I bought him a couple he`ll be safe from me tasting......one very old style Porter too.....yuk......but he likes it.
> 
> Hope the dentist goes well this morning........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may borrow your recipe since it turned out good. I know the last time I made it, it was far too watery, so thickened it up, but something was missing as it had no depth of flavour. We do like the food court versions too......one of the first dishes I tried in the food courts....
> 
> You have another busy day ahead, but a fun one.....nice idea with pre browning, saves some time too. Have a great day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We slept like babies last night. I swear we were in bed for just before 10.30 and slept right till 6 this morning, could barely keep my eyes open last night.
> 
> And it`s another gorgeous morning, although we can feel that slight change in early mornings and later evenings now, that autumnal air is coming....and I said yesterday I can see some leaves coming off the trees already.......does feel awfully early for that, but our apples, pears and plum trees are bursting with fruit already, pears are usually mid September but I guess they`re ready when they`re ready. Not ripe enough to pick yet though, but the plums are starting to be picked.
> 
> Walk this morning and then no idea......tomorrow is hair appointment day, I need a good cut and the highlights will be welcome too on the roots, colour is fine right now but will still get full head done while I`m there.
> 
> Will think on food later.......poached eggs for breakfast as we still have about a dozen left from the last lot the farm dropped off for us. Glad we all like eggs. I bake more in the winter so they`re easier to use up then.
> 
> Hope everyone`s good........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Monday  ​


My grandparents had loads of apple trees on their property.  Several heirloom varieties.  Years ago, we used to go help pick several weekends in the fall.  Grandma would always award us with delish desserts....it was a fun time!!




Lynne G said:


> Good morning.  Monday feeling?  Yes indeed.  Back to routine I am, as still up before the sun, and taking a short break as more tea needed.
> 
> Hope Robo is feeling better today, and yay, Schumi is having a nice day.


Yes, back to the weekday routine.  
Have nails and hair this week, so something to look forward to!




macraven said:


> Excuse me Schumi but hope you will think of adding bacon  to your breakfast food plans this morning
> 
> if not, I will wander to a group that does have bacon
> 
> just saying, I need bacon to start my day
> Lol


I bought 2 packs of bacon this week!  Thinking BLT sandwiches are in our future....come on by!









This week will be full of activity.  After my dentist appointment, I will make a few meals to get DD started at her new place.  Tomorrow, we are meeting to get our nails and toes done....for the special occasions later in the week.

Wednesday, DD begins orientation at dental school.....the craziness begins, lol!  DH and I are invited to the parent orientation that day as well.  I guess it will outline the next 4 years?  Meet the staff?  Tour the facility? ....not entirely sure.
Thursday is haircut and color day!  And lunch with a friend.   I always look forward to that!

And Friday is the biggie!  DD will have her white coat ceremony!
I feel quite emotional just thinking about this.  It's literally the biggest day of DDs life at this point in her journey!  A reception will follow, and we are going out for a late dinner with her roommates and their families.

A happy start to the week everyone!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh hair refresh for me too, tomorrow.  Must be the pampering week for me, Schumi and Paris. 

Paris, must be so proud of DD.  Enjoy the school tours and her white coat ceremony.  So nice to allow family to help celebrate the start of her dental education.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Great score!  More for souvenirs!
> 
> 
> Fancy looking drink!
> 
> 
> My grandparents had loads of apple trees on their property.  Several heirloom varieties.  Years ago, we used to go help pick several weekends in the fall.  Grandma would always award us with delish desserts....it was a fun time!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, back to the weekday routine.
> Have nails and hair this week, so something to look forward to!
> 
> 
> 
> I bought 2 packs of bacon this week!  Thinking BLT sandwiches are in our future....come on by!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This week will be full of activity.  After my dentist appointment, I will make a few meals to get DD started at her new place.  Tomorrow, we are meeting to get our nails and toes done....for the special occasions later in the week.
> 
> Wednesday, DD begins orientation at dental school.....the craziness begins, lol!  DH and I are invited to the parent orientation that day as well.  I guess it will outline the next 4 years?  Meet the staff?  Tour the facility? ....not entirely sure.
> Thursday is haircut and color day!  And lunch with a friend.   I always look forward to that!
> 
> And Friday is the biggie!  DD will have her white coat ceremony!
> I feel quite emotional just thinking about this.  It's literally the biggest day of DDs life at this point in her journey!  A reception will follow, and we are going out for a late dinner with her roommates and their families.
> 
> A happy start to the week everyone!!
> 
> View attachment 599123



Friday will be wonderful Lori......yes, very emotional, but sounds like you`ll all have a lovely celebration afterwards. 

And enjoy the pampering this week....always nice. I`m hoping my stylist hasn`t left when I turn up tomorrow....she is pregnant and she has a few health issues, so she may have left even earlier than planned. The other girl there will be just fine if she has left. 




Enjoyed our walk this morning, started off a little misty, but it turned out glorious and it`s beautiful now. 

Looked after my friend`s little granddaughter for an hour while her dad went for an appointment, my friend was working and couldn`t have her. We love taking her any chance we can, and she is growing up so quickly. So, lunch was a little late.......turkey, bacon, tomato and bacon on an open face sandwich......lovely. 

As lunch was later, lighter dinner tonight, might just do a salad and some shrimp. 

Sitting out in the garden with a white chocolate magnum ice lolly, it`s still so warm, but late afternoon we may feel that slight change of air.......although we have been promised a 12 day heatwave starting Saturday.....hmmm.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, we are getting that heatwave too, Schumi.  Weather lady this morning said will be very hot once this rainy weather leaves later today.  Heatwave as predicted to be above 90 tomorrow through Friday.  With all but Friday predicted to be sunrise to sunset full sunny days.  And Friday, still mostly sunny.  Hot days this week, yes will be.  

Why is it not time for lunch yet ?

Ooh it’s the end of little one’s junior year this semester.  She started today.  Some classes are virtual, a a couple are not.  Got her a rail pass, so she can take the train in.  I may ask her to use some of the money on that pass to go further in town and get a cheesecake from the Italian bakery in the market attached to the one station in the city, before returning home one day.


----------



## macraven

Tell daughter I want a cheese cake too!


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Todd....when was your first HHN?
> 
> I`m sure you told us at some point, but can`t remember.....I know it was a long time ago....
> 
> You know our first HHN was 2007......that was such a good year.


 My first HHN was in 2004...it was split that year between both parks. I got a FFP pass that year and the EP was a whopping $20.00 for a Sunday.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> My first HHN was in 2004...it was split that year between both parks. I got a FFP pass that year and the EP was a whopping $20.00 for a Sunday.



Ah, I thought it was about then........$20 for EP!!!! Heck........that`s a giggle and a half......

I never experienced HHN in both parks before. Doesn`t look like it`ll ever happen again like that. 






Sitting out didn`t last long.....seafret/mist came rolling in and we felt that chill from the fog, so came back inside.

Ended up making Thai shrimp lettuce cups for dinner, light, spicy and not too filling. I cheated and used bottled chilli sauce, but it`s lovely and msg free which I need. But, filling enough for tonight.

Still working through The Good Wife, not a bad show. But, think it`ll be another early night tonight, my eyes are going together and it`s not quite 10.30pm.

Hair salon tomorrow and some shopping for gifts as September is our busiest month for birthdays, anniversaries and two wedding gifts to buy. I haven`t even got birthday cards bought yet, usually I have them well in advance.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Ah, I thought it was about then........$20 for EP!!!! Heck........that`s a giggle and a half......
> 
> I never experienced HHN in both parks before. Doesn`t look like it`ll ever happen again like that.
> 
> 
> Sitting out didn`t last long.....seafret/mist came rolling in and we felt that chill from the fog, so came back inside.
> 
> Ended up making Thai shrimp lettuce cups for dinner, light, spicy and not too filling. I cheated and used bottled chilli sauce, but it`s lovely and msg free which I need. But, filling enough for tonight.
> 
> Still working through The Good Wife, not a bad show. But, think it`ll be another early night tonight, my eyes are going together and it`s not quite 10.30pm.
> 
> Hair salon tomorrow and some shopping for gifts as September is our busiest month for birthdays, anniversaries and two wedding gifts to buy. I haven`t even got birthday cards bought yet, usually I have them well in advance.


 Dinner sounds LUSH! I had Pollo Tropical tonight...rice was a bit dry but good. 

You are probably right about HHN not being in two parks again. It's a shame too...IOA has so many more places for the scareactors to jump out.


----------



## Charade67

KStarfish82 said:


> Evening everyone! Just doing a quick pop in!


 Hi Kfish. Good to see you. 



KStarfish82 said:


> Had an eventful day yesterday with my 3 year old. Charlie fell off our golf cart while in motion (very slow) and has some major scrapes on his nose and forehead and has a hairline fracture in his tibia (shin bone). He has a temporary cast/brace from the ER and sees the orthopedist on Monday (also another reason I certainly do not want to lose power)...to see what he will be wearing for the next few weeks.


 Poor Charlie. Prayers for quick healing.



Robo56 said:


> 22 days till Universal. I’am so looking forward to this trip. Need to get this body out sick bay and in vacation mode for sure.


 Hope you are back to 100% in time for your trip.



keishashadow said:


> GD did the Droid one out @ DL when we visited after it just opened. She had fun but, the actual operation of it was very disappointing, kept falling apart. donated to goodwill after a few months.


That's disappointing to hear. I have thought about building one, but too cheap to spend the money. 



Metro West said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone!


 I'm late to the party again. Happy belated birthday. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Hope Caspian is feeling better again!
> 
> I go to the dentist tomorrow. fingers crossed I'll have a good report too!


 Thank you. Caspian is fine. Hope you had a good dental visit. 



schumigirl said:


> I need to google farkle...


 I don't know what that is either. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Wednesday, DD begins orientation at dental school.....the craziness begins, lol! DH and I are invited to the parent orientation that day as well. I guess it will outline the next 4 years? Meet the staff? Tour the facility? ....not entirely sure.





J'aime Paris said:


> And Friday is the biggie! DD will have her white coat ceremony!


 How exciting. Best wishes to your dd as she begins her dental career. 



Lynne G said:


> Ooh, we are getting that heatwave too,


 Same here. It is supposed to be in the high 90s for the next few days. I am so ready for some fall weather. 



Metro West said:


> Dinner sounds LUSH! I had Pollo Tropical tonight...


I really miss Pollo Tropical. We ate there a lot when we lived in Miami. 

Well, today was B's first day of Senior year part 1. She could probably graduate in 3 more semesters if she really pushed herself, but she has decided to take it a little easier and take the full 4 years.  I want to text her and see how her first day went, but I also don't want to seem too smothering. Maybe I will text at the end of the week.


----------



## macraven

I’ve enjoyed reading thru the thread today and catching up on all those that have dropped in the last few days

Such a nice feeling to see all my kids here!

lynne is back home for a temporary rest until
she returns to UO.
We have a few others heading south next month also

I don’t know how Kfish could have such a calm
note to us....hope her little guy will heal quickly !
Hugs to him and the family !

I had 4 boys and never was it quiet and calm in the house 
Had my share of scooping up one of my kids and off for the doctor or ER with the other siblings tossed in the car with me

Looks like many of youse had a lot of heat the past few days.... or a lot of rain
Temps in Ga still the usual hot, but not complaining
I can handle this better than what I had up north.

I had a frustrating day trying for to recall some of my preplanned things for the fall trip I have for next month

Had a glitch on my phone and it wiped out all emails
of a 3.5 month span
I had notes of travel and ressie numbers for every thing for my vacation wiped out.
No paper notes but all on the phone
Even ICloud was wiped clean so no backup recovery 

At this point have enough info to get by with but took a lot of time, most to today, to be in a better situation

Learned to have a paper copy from now on for backup

I hope to never have to deal with this ever again!

My usual ending for late night posting is.... who left the porch light off again .....

sweet dreams all


----------



## Robo56

Night light or actually early-early morning light


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Dinner sounds LUSH! I had Pollo Tropical tonight...rice was a bit dry but good.
> 
> You are probably right about HHN not being in two parks again. It's a shame too...IOA has so many more places for the scareactors to jump out.



lol....we do love our Lush food!! 

Any new suggestions of restaurants around? We have a few ideas, but always good to hear personal experiences. Pollo Tropical is another place we never tried.......I think maybe too much rice, not really a fan.

Yes, there are lots of places to get good scares in IOA. Although to be fair......I can get a good scare in front of a restaurant in daylight.......





Charade67 said:


> Hi Kfish. Good to see you.
> 
> Poor Charlie. Prayers for quick healing.
> 
> Hope you are back to 100% in time for your trip.
> 
> That's disappointing to hear. I have thought about building one, but too cheap to spend the money.
> 
> I'm late to the party again. Happy belated birthday.
> 
> Thank you. Caspian is fine. Hope you had a good dental visit.
> 
> I don't know what that is either.
> 
> 
> How exciting. Best wishes to your dd as she begins her dental career.
> 
> Same here. It is supposed to be in the high 90s for the next few days. I am so ready for some fall weather.
> 
> 
> I really miss Pollo Tropical. We ate there a lot when we lived in Miami.
> 
> Well, today was B's first day of Senior year part 1. She could probably graduate in 3 more semesters if she really pushed herself, but she has decided to take it a little easier and take the full 4 years.  I want to text her and see how her first day went, but I also don't want to seem too smothering. Maybe I will text at the end of the week.



Hope she does just fine.





macraven said:


> I’ve enjoyed reading thru the thread today and catching up on all those that have dropped in the last few days
> 
> Such a nice feeling to see all my kids here!
> 
> lynne is back home for a temporary rest until
> she returns to UO.
> We have a few others heading south next month also
> 
> I don’t know how Kfish could have such a calm
> note to us....hope her little guy will heal quickly !
> Hugs to him and the family !
> 
> I had 4 boys and never was it quiet and calm in the house
> Had my share of scooping up one of my kids and off for the doctor or ER with the other siblings tossed in the car with me
> 
> Looks like many of youse had a lot of heat the past few days.... or a lot of rain
> Temps in Ga still the usual hot, but not complaining
> I can handle this better than what I had up north.
> 
> I had a frustrating day trying for to recall some of my preplanned things for the fall trip I have for next month
> 
> Had a glitch on my phone and it wiped out all emails
> of a 3.5 month span
> I had notes of travel and ressie numbers for every thing for my vacation wiped out.
> No paper notes but all on the phone
> Even ICloud was wiped clean so no backup recovery
> 
> At this point have enough info to get by with but took a lot of time, most to today, to be in a better situation
> 
> Learned to have a paper copy from now on for backup
> 
> I hope to never have to deal with this ever again!
> 
> My usual ending for late night posting is.... who left the porch light off again .....
> 
> sweet dreams all



Yep, I get teased for making a paper copy of absolutely everything....but it can be a lifesaver. Glad you`ve managed to get most of it back in place. 

Your heat is amazing, and most of the year too! South would be for me for sure.....not sure I`d ever want to live in Florida, for many reasons, but lots of choices.

Yes, as it gets darker here, I need that night light.......don`t want a stubbed toe! 




Robo56 said:


> Night light or actually early-early morning light
> 
> View attachment 599340



Nice!!



Looking forward to hair appointment this morning, a nice morning of pampering will be nice. Hoping my stylist is still there as I have a card and a gift for her and her baby, but if she`s not one of the other stylists is her friend, so she can pass it on to her, but I`d like to see her as she`s taking a year off with maternity leave. 

Then, two of our friends are taking us out for an early birthday lunch for Tom as they are busy tomorrow, then we`ll go walking this afternoon. Light dinner tonight again......might make some lettuce cups again, they went down well.

Weather is grey but looks as though it will brighten up later. 


























Happy Tuesday​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a happy Taco Tuesday it is.  Clear skies and 72 out.  That gloriously sunny and hot day we will have.  Sunrise soon, and beautiful one it should be. 

And yay, the day Mac may be doing her Taco Bell run for dinner. Oh no, I had that happen to me too, lost emails. Yeah, good to always have copies. One year, was staying out at DL, and I had all my paperwork printed out with me. They had no record of my hotel reservation. After a bit of a wait, they apologized, and gave me a park view room, when I had booked a standard. Hope you can get all that info back. I’ve gotten so used to all on my phone, don’t print out as much anymore.

Hope your haircut visit was nice, Schumi. I’ll be doing that later this afternoon. Will feel good to be hair pampered today. Aww, nice of you to remember her soon to have baby.

And so, routine it is. Tea for me, and back to that other screen.

Have that fabulous Taco Tuesday homies.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Ooh hair refresh for me too, tomorrow.  Must be the pampering week for me, Schumi and Paris.
> 
> Paris, must be so proud of DD.  Enjoy the school tours and her white coat ceremony.  So nice to allow family to help celebrate the start of her dental education.


Thank you!!  we are very excited!



schumigirl said:


> Friday will be wonderful Lori......yes, very emotional, but sounds like you`ll all have a lovely celebration afterwards.
> 
> And enjoy the pampering this week....always nice. I`m hoping my stylist hasn`t left when I turn up tomorrow....she is pregnant and she has a few health issues, so she may have left even earlier than planned. The other girl there will be just fine if she has left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoyed our walk this morning, started off a little misty, but it turned out glorious and it`s beautiful now.
> 
> Looked after my friend`s little granddaughter for an hour while her dad went for an appointment, my friend was working and couldn`t have her. We love taking her any chance we can, and she is growing up so quickly. So, lunch was a little late.......turkey, bacon, tomato and bacon on an open face sandwich......lovely.
> 
> As lunch was later, lighter dinner tonight, might just do a salad and some shrimp.
> 
> Sitting out in the garden with a white chocolate magnum ice lolly, it`s still so warm, but late afternoon we may feel that slight change of air.......although we have been promised a 12 day heatwave starting Saturday.....hmmm.


Thank you Carole!

Glad you had a fun time with a little one!   I enjoy my 3 year old niece...she's a cutie!




Lynne G said:


> Ooh, we are getting that heatwave too, Schumi.  Weather lady this morning said will be very hot once this rainy weather leaves later today.  Heatwave as predicted to be above 90 tomorrow through Friday.  With all but Friday predicted to be sunrise to sunset full sunny days.  And Friday, still mostly sunny.  Hot days this week, yes will be.
> 
> Why is it not time for lunch yet ?
> 
> Ooh it’s the end of little one’s junior year this semester.  She started today.  Some classes are virtual, a a couple are not.  Got her a rail pass, so she can take the train in.  I may ask her to use some of the money on that pass to go further in town and get a cheesecake from the Italian bakery in the market attached to the one station in the city, before returning home one day.


Best wishes to your DD on the start of her school year!  I'm sure she'll do awesome!!




schumigirl said:


> Ah, I thought it was about then........$20 for EP!!!! Heck........that`s a giggle and a half......
> 
> I never experienced HHN in both parks before. Doesn`t look like it`ll ever happen again like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting out didn`t last long.....seafret/mist came rolling in and we felt that chill from the fog, so came back inside.
> 
> Ended up making Thai shrimp lettuce cups for dinner, light, spicy and not too filling. I cheated and used bottled chilli sauce, but it`s lovely and msg free which I need. But, filling enough for tonight.
> 
> Still working through The Good Wife, not a bad show. But, think it`ll be another early night tonight, my eyes are going together and it`s not quite 10.30pm.
> 
> Hair salon tomorrow and some shopping for gifts as September is our busiest month for birthdays, anniversaries and two wedding gifts to buy. I haven`t even got birthday cards bought yet, usually I have them well in advance.


Thai shrimp cups sound good! !
 I bet I could make a "mild" version with a few adjustments.



Charade67 said:


> How exciting. Best wishes to your dd as she begins her dental career.
> 
> Well, today was B's first day of Senior year part 1. She could probably graduate in 3 more semesters if she really pushed herself, but she has decided to take it a little easier and take the full 4 years.  I want to text her and see how her first day went, but I also don't want to seem too smothering. Maybe I will text at the end of the week.


Thank you Charade!

Good luck to B!!!  Hope she has a great senior year!!



macraven said:


> I’ve enjoyed reading thru the thread today and catching up on all those that have dropped in the last few days
> 
> Such a nice feeling to see all my kids here!
> 
> lynne is back home for a temporary rest until
> she returns to UO.
> We have a few others heading south next month also
> 
> I don’t know how Kfish could have such a calm
> note to us....hope her little guy will heal quickly !
> Hugs to him and the family !
> 
> I had 4 boys and never was it quiet and calm in the house
> Had my share of scooping up one of my kids and off for the doctor or ER with the other siblings tossed in the car with me
> 
> Looks like many of youse had a lot of heat the past few days.... or a lot of rain
> Temps in Ga still the usual hot, but not complaining
> I can handle this better than what I had up north.
> 
> I had a frustrating day trying for to recall some of my preplanned things for the fall trip I have for next month
> 
> Had a glitch on my phone and it wiped out all emails
> of a 3.5 month span
> I had notes of travel and ressie numbers for every thing for my vacation wiped out.
> No paper notes but all on the phone
> Even ICloud was wiped clean so no backup recovery
> 
> At this point have enough info to get by with but took a lot of time, most to today, to be in a better situation
> 
> Learned to have a paper copy from now on for backup
> 
> I hope to never have to deal with this ever again!
> 
> My usual ending for late night posting is.... who left the porch light off again .....
> 
> sweet dreams all


Hope you are able to get all your info back!  Sometimes technology stinks!!




schumigirl said:


> lol....we do love our Lush food!!
> 
> Any new suggestions of restaurants around? We have a few ideas, but always good to hear personal experiences. Pollo Tropical is another place we never tried.......I think maybe too much rice, not really a fan.
> 
> Yes, there are lots of places to get good scares in IOA. Although to be fair......I can get a good scare in front of a restaurant in daylight.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope she does just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I get teased for making a paper copy of absolutely everything....but it can be a lifesaver. Glad you`ve managed to get most of it back in place.
> 
> Your heat is amazing, and most of the year too! South would be for me for sure.....not sure I`d ever want to live in Florida, for many reasons, but lots of choices.
> 
> Yes, as it gets darker here, I need that night light.......don`t want a stubbed toe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to hair appointment this morning, a nice morning of pampering will be nice. Hoping my stylist is still there as I have a card and a gift for her and her baby, but if she`s not one of the other stylists is her friend, so she can pass it on to her, but I`d like to see her as she`s taking a year off with maternity leave.
> 
> Then, two of our friends are taking us out for an early birthday lunch for Tom as they are busy tomorrow, then we`ll go walking this afternoon. Light dinner tonight again......might make some lettuce cups again, they went down well.
> 
> Weather is grey but looks as though it will brighten up later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday​


Enjoy that pampering!!
Hope you're able to have your regular stylist one last time before she takes leave!



Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, a happy Taco Tuesday it is.  Clear skies and 72 out.  That gloriously sunny and hot day we will have.  Sunrise soon, and beautiful one it should be.
> 
> And yay, the day Mac may be doing her Taco Bell run for dinner. Oh no, I had that happen to me too, lost emails. Yeah, good to always have copies. One year, was staying out at DL, and I had all my paperwork printed out with me. They had no record of my hotel reservation. After a bit of a wait, they apologized, and gave me a park view room, when I had booked a standard. Hope you can get all that info back. I’ve gotten so used to all on my phone, don’t print out as much anymore.
> 
> Hope your haircut visit was nice, Schumi. I’ll be doing that later this afternoon. Will feel good to be hair pampered today. Aww, nice of you to remember her soon to have baby.
> 
> And so, routine it is. Tea for me, and back to that other screen.
> 
> Have that fabulous Taco Tuesday homies.


Have a relaxing time at the salon!!






Have you ever tried a new food and it was instantly a new favorite??
I tried a new salsa last night, and I'm obsessed!
It's Frontera brand  roasted tomato salsa with cilantro and new mexico chile.  Mild, of course!
It was sooooo yummy!  I made scrambled eggs this morning, just so I could top them with a bit of this salsa, lol!

A running errands kind of morning before meeting up with DD for nails.  I need to stop at the dry cleaners, put gas in my vehicle and go to Costco.  And maybe sneak in a quick lunch with DD before she heads back downtown....


----------



## Lynne G

Busy sounding Paris, in a good way.  Ooh we like more on the mild side salsa.  

Ack, the joys of always starting before the sun rises.  Not even lunchtime yet!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Thank you!!  we are very excited!
> 
> 
> Thank you Carole!
> 
> Glad you had a fun time with a little one!   I enjoy my 3 year old niece...she's a cutie!
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes to your DD on the start of her school year!  I'm sure she'll do awesome!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thai shrimp cups sound good! !
> I bet I could make a "mild" version with a few adjustments.
> 
> 
> Thank you Charade!
> 
> Good luck to B!!!  Hope she has a great senior year!!
> 
> 
> Hope you are able to get all your info back!  Sometimes technology stinks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy that pampering!!
> Hope you're able to have your regular stylist one last time before she takes leave!
> 
> 
> Have a relaxing time at the salon!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever tried a new food and it was instantly a new favorite??
> I tried a new salsa last night, and I'm obsessed!
> It's Frontera brand  roasted tomato salsa with cilantro and new mexico chile.  Mild, of course!
> It was sooooo yummy!  I made scrambled eggs this morning, just so I could top them with a bit of this salsa, lol!
> 
> A running errands kind of morning before meeting up with DD for nails.  I need to stop at the dry cleaners, put gas in my vehicle and go to Costco.  And maybe sneak in a quick lunch with DD before she heads back downtown....
> 
> 
> View attachment 599388



Mild salsa????  lol.....glad you enjoyed it though! Oh Yes, you would enjoy the lettuce cups if I tempered down a little......tasty.Think we might have them again tonight as we had lunch out today, not much needed tonight food wise.

Have a great day and hope you manage lunch too........





Well, my stylist had already left due to back pain, so I left the gift with her friend who did my hair today. She did a good job despite telling me she was a little nervous doing it......lol....she did fine, I like it although she maybe could have cut a little more off. But, better than being too short and again she commented what good condition my hair is in despite having it coloured so regularly. I do look after it with conditioning treatments in between, hate that dry straw look some have...the woman who owns the salon for example is a bad advert for salons! Her hair is dreadful. Will miss my usual girl though, she won`t be back till next September at the earliest with her maternity leave.....but, she`ll love it.

Then, went to meet friends for an early birthday lunch for Tom at a seafood restaurant we all like, friends were busy tomorrow so today worked fine. So no cooking tonight as we are full. But, still went for a walk afterwards which might not have been a good idea on a full tummy! And the sun was boiling hot, but we still managed a short 5 miles, which in the heat of the afternoon wasn`t too bad. 

I still need to wrap his presents, will do that later. 

But, sitting out for now while the sun shines.......

Hope everyone`s good.......


----------



## Pumpkin1172




----------



## Lynne G

Yay, a Pumpkin drive by.  Hope you are feeling good, and all is well with you and family.  Hope the paper shuffling was not too bad today.  

Yay for me.  Little one and my September flights have gone down in price.  That, with our credit from our much reduced after booking August flights, we should have enough credit to fly in the Spring.  Woot!  I am so hoping to get to Mardi Gras at Universal one of these days.


----------



## Robo56

Good Tuesday afternoon Sans family 









keishashadow said:


> oh no! That’s the worst & it always does tend to happen at the worst time possible. Feel better soon.



Thank you. Hope the foot and dental work are going well and you are feeling better. Big Lots has their Halloween merchandise up online now. 




keishashadow said:


> Aw, sad to hear, sounds as though he was quite the fighter. Nurse at my Mom’s home said most there who did survive covid, haven’t bounced back (mentally or physically) to previous norms. It’s so sad to see it. My BiL, also in a nursing home on a vent, who had such serious medical issues, went very quickly after his diagnosis.



Yes, this Covid tragedy has touched many families sadly.....far to many.




Lynne G said:


> Robo, I hope you are feeling better every day. Sending mummy dust well wishes your way. And nice to show respects to attend Uncle’s service.



Thank you Lynne.




schumigirl said:


> Hope today goes well for you Robbie. I`m sure your aunt will appreciate you being there for them. And good wishes for big improvements with your back.



I’am able to sit up longer now. The discs are bulging on left side. Will just take time. I’am not a patient.....Patient......LOL..... So glad I have the meds I need to get things healing. Bronchitis cough is improving.


I did make it to the graveside service. It was a nice service. I went with my cousin B who lives near by.  We were the only ones wearing masks. It was really hot.

One of my male cousins who was sweating profusely comes up to me and grabs me to hug me and he pulled down my mask and kissed me on the cheek and said now you have cooties and laughed. It happened so quickly I was not able to ward him off. He is a big joker and he did not know I was having issues with my back, but he also compromised me by pulling my mask down. Oh well.

I would never attempt to hug someone if I was sweating like that. It was gross.  I was mildly pissed. To say the least. 

Normally I would have given him a hard time, but did not want to draw attention. Oh well. I couldn’t wait to get home and shower and put my clothes in the laundry. Sorry for the rant.

I’am glad I was able to go to the service. He was a wonderful Uncle and I was glad to be there for my Aunt.



schumigirl said:


> And yes, your trip is just around the corner........



I’am looking forward to it.



schumigirl said:


> Busy day today.......Kyle picked me up and we went shopping for Tom`s birthday on Wednesday......did get him a few little surprises he won`t be expecting, nothing fancy just a surprise.



Hope you and Kyle got all your shopping done.




J'aime Paris said:


> I'm terribly sorry to hear about your uncle...I hope he's able to rest easy...
> I hope you're able to make it to the cemetery to say goodbye.



I was thank you.




J'aime Paris said:


> The weekend turned out great!! We lucked out that it only rained in the morning on our trip up to the lake house! We laughed a lot and made memories I'll cherish!! And I learned how to play Farkle!



So glad to hear you and your daughter had a nice weekend with your friends and the weather held off for your outdoor activities.




J'aime Paris said:


> And Friday is the biggie! DD will have her white coat ceremony!
> I feel quite emotional just thinking about this. It's literally the biggest day of DDs life at this point in her journey! A reception will follow, and we are going out for a late dinner with her roommates and their families.



Yes, that is going to be a big day for you all. This is a big milestone for her. Enjoy yourselves and get lots of pictures.



Charade67 said:


> Hope you are back to 100% in time for your trip.



Thank you Charade.




macraven said:


> Had a glitch on my phone and it wiped out all emails
> of a 3.5 month span
> I had notes of travel and ressie numbers for every thing for my vacation wiped out.
> No paper notes but all on the phone
> Even ICloud was wiped clean so no backup recovery



Mac hope you were able to get all your information sorted. I always make paper copies of the confirmation emails they send. It has always been a habit. I just don’t trust electronics that much.




J'aime Paris said:


> It's Frontera brand roasted tomato salsa with cilantro and new mexico chile. Mild, of course!
> It was sooooo yummy! I made scrambled eggs this morning, just so I could top them with a bit of this salsa, lol!



Sounds yummy. Is that a Sam’s or Costco brand?




Lynne G said:


> Yay for me. Little one and my September flights have gone down in price. That, with our credit from our much reduced after booking August flights, we should have enough credit to fly in the Spring. Woot! I am so hoping to get to Mardi Gras at Universal one of these days.



Glad to hear your flight plans are working for you.


Schumi glad to hear everything went well at your hair appointment and you had a nice lunch with friends.


J’aime.... you and your daughter enjoy your pampering at your manicure.  I do enjoy having my hair done and getting a manicure and pedicure. It’s nice to have a little pampering.


I was able to set up and cut some material for awhile. Back resting now.


I watched 3 Dracula movies the past two days. So glad I kept my portable DVD player. There is a such a contrast to all three of the movies and how Dracula is portrayed.

Dracula with a Frank Langella and Laurence Olivier was good. Langella was a handsome Dracula,  his portrayal of Dracula brought a more seductive performance, but you didn’t feel sorry for him as he was a monster. Then the Dracula movie with Gary Oldham and Winona Ryder made you feel sorry for Dracula as did Dracula Untold with Luke Evans.

LOL....love the Dracula movies.

Might have hubby bring down some Halloween decorations I can place a few things around. 

Something light and easy for dinner. Chicken Taco salad.


Have a wonderful evening everyone.

Love these rocket gifs


----------



## Lynne G

Ugh, cousin or not, ewww, Robo.  I think I would have done the same.  Inconsiderate, to put it mildly.  But nice you did show respect for a loved Uncle.  Sending more mummy dust well wishes that your back heals fully.  Take an easy, rest and give that back some time to heal.  Need to be strong for your September trip.   And yes, was glad to see a fare decrease.  Now only if my rental would do that.  But time to keep checking, cancel and book better price, at least I am hoping, though I always book at a rate I can accept, though have got it down some so far.

When you have such a beautiful blue sky, and sun all day?  Put those steaks we bought yesterday on the grill.  Yum.  Some onions and green peppers cut up and sautéed on the grill with some butter, and little one wanted rice, so white rice it is.  No taters.  Dinner was served.  And DH cut the grass this afternoon, so yard looks green.  Ah, the last of the Summer days, perfect was today.


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> bespin fizz
> 
> not a fan of fuzzy tauntaun’s foam. Everyone should try it once



Thank you Keisha will give it try. Have been watching online and if I understand correctly each person has to order a 2 drink minimum and you are only allowed to be in Oga’s 45 minutes. Some folks said it took about 20 to 30 minutes to get their drinks and they had to chug their drinks and snacks in 15 minutes.




Lynne G said:


> Put those steaks we bought yesterday on the grill. Yum. Some onions and green peppers cut up and sautéed on the grill with some butter, and little one wanted rice, so white rice it is. No taters. Dinner was served. And DH cut the grass this afternoon, so yard looks green. Ah, the last of the Summer days, perfect was today.



Enjoy you’re steaks Lynne.





keishashadow said:


> My youngest is resistant to doing it, bought one of the pricey collectible ones there years ago. considering surprising him for upcoming trip, need to mull it over.



For the Star Wars fan it looks fun. They allow one person to come in with you when you are building your Lightsaber to take pics and record if you want.

I had planned to treat my son to this experience this summer, but maybe in May. I found out those extra crystals will only go in these particular lightsabers.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Tuesday afternoon Sans family
> 
> View attachment 599453
> 
> View attachment 599457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Hope the foot and dental work are going well and you are feeling better. Big Lots has their Halloween merchandise up online now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this Covid tragedy has touched many families sadly.....far to many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lynne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’am able to sit up longer now. The discs are bulging on left side. Will just take time. I’am not a patient.....Patient......LOL..... So glad I have the meds I need to get things healing. Bronchitis cough is improving.
> 
> 
> I did make it to the graveside service. It was a nice service. I went with my cousin B who lives near by.  We were the only ones wearing masks. It was really hot.
> 
> One of my male cousins who was sweating profusely comes up to me and grabs me to hug me and he pulled down my mask and kissed me on the cheek and said now you have cooties and laughed. It happened so quickly I was not able to ward him off. He is a big joker and he did not know I was having issues with my back, but he also compromised me by pulling my mask down. Oh well.
> 
> I would never attempt to hug someone if I was sweating like that. It was gross.  I was mildly pissed. To say the least.
> 
> Normally I would have given him a hard time, but did not want to draw attention. Oh well. I couldn’t wait to get home and shower and put my clothes in the laundry. Sorry for the rant.
> 
> I’am glad I was able to go to the service. He was a wonderful Uncle and I was glad to be there for my Aunt.
> 
> 
> 
> I’am looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you and Kyle got all your shopping done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad to hear you and your daughter had a nice weekend with your friends and the weather held off for your outdoor activities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is going to be a big day for you all. This is a big milestone for her. Enjoy yourselves and get lots of pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Charade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac hope you were able to get all your information sorted. I always make paper copies of the confirmation emails they send. It has always been a habit. I just don’t trust electronics that much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy. Is that a Sam’s or Costco brand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear your flight plans are working for you.
> 
> 
> Schumi glad to hear everything went well at your hair appointment and you had a nice lunch with friends.
> 
> 
> J’aime.... you and your daughter enjoy your pampering at your manicure.  I do enjoy having my hair done and getting a manicure and pedicure. It’s nice to have a little pampering.
> 
> 
> I was able to set up and cut some material for awhile. Back resting now.
> 
> 
> I watched 3 Dracula movies the past two days. So glad I kept my portable DVD player. There is a such a contrast to all three of the movies and how Dracula is portrayed.
> 
> Dracula with a Frank Langella and Laurence Olivier was good. Langella was a handsome Dracula,  his portrayal of Dracula brought a more seductive performance, but you didn’t feel sorry for him as he was a monster. Then the Dracula movie with Gary Oldham and Winona Ryder made you feel sorry for Dracula as did Dracula Untold with Luke Evans.
> 
> LOL....love the Dracula movies.
> 
> Might have hubby bring down some Halloween decorations I can place a few things around.
> 
> Something light and easy for dinner. Chicken Taco salad.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful evening everyone.
> 
> Love these rocket gifs
> View attachment 599458



You did well to keep your cool there Robbie. Not just rude of the man, but offensive and downright stupid. Funeral or not, that`s not the way to behave and could have done you harm by pulling you like that, never mind the aggressive kiss on the cheek...and pulling your mask down!!! 

But, I`m glad you were there to pay your respects. That`s what counts. 

We love any old classic movie, and the horrors are always entertaining. Old Universal horrors are timeless in there own way of course......I`ve never seen Dracula Untold, but I know what you mean about feeling sorry for them. I think everyone has sympathy with Frankenstein`s monster.....such a sad tale really.

We did have a lovely lunch thank you, always nice to spend time with friends. But, as always, continued good wishes for the back issues, it`s not fun. 





I think the darker nights make me sleep so much better. It`s completely dark now so early at night, which is quite nice somehow, I do love summer, but autumn is my favourite season I think. But, I find something nice in all seasons to be honest. Love we have some cosy winter nights ahead. 

Today is dull again, with some thick heavy cloud, but it`s still so mild and very still out there. The sea looks like it`s not moving at all and not a sound apart from some very noisy seagulls this morning. But, it`ll be pleasant to walk in this morning. 

Think it`s a charcuterie board for dinner tonight. Lunch, no idea.....might get some crab again this morning down the seafront, we`ll see. 

Can`t believe how quiet it is out there this morning......none of the trees seem to be moving either. 




























Have a wonderful Wednesday   ​


----------



## Robo56

Good very early Wednesday morning Sans family.



Good morning Schumi  enjoy your walk this morning.

If I remember correctly Birthday Celebrations are commencing today for your mister. Wishing you all a great day of celebrating. Sending good wishes to Tom for his birthday.  










Hopefully back to sleep soon.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh the foggy start.  HHN must be practicing.  That and the AC has went on. Already 74 out, with a 94 high, and an enough humidity, will feel like it’s 97 out.  Tomorrow will be a repeat, but that humidity will be even more oppressive, as should feel like temp will 100 degrees tomorrow.  Some hot feeling days.  And yeah, with that high humidity, the chances of those lightning, thunder and rain dumping thunderstorms will be spotty, as only then some us will get that spectacular Summer thunderstorm winning chances today and tomorrow. Eh, with that much wet in the air to make it feel so hot, rain may feel welcome.

And a very happy birthday to Tom. Hope he has a great birthday.

Ooh, it’s a Wednesday, and you know what that means:



Yay!  The camel is here, and excited to say, it’s a hump of day, as mid week, so that awesome Friday feeling will be here two days later.  Woot!

And Robo, I was up at my alarm at 4:30, no reason you should have heard it.  I hope you did get back to sleep.  And hope your back is not as sore today.

Ah yes, back to my early routine and enjoying the cool AC house that also has no humidity in the summertime. Tea sipping in there too.  But just some oatmeal today. No big or longer to make, week day breakfasts are the usual.  So hot cereal is perfect.  Overnight oats, so just have to heat up.

That wonderful Wednesday homies.


----------



## J'aime Paris

A quick early morning (for me) stop by before heading downtown.

The most happy Birthday to Carole's husband Tom!!!!!   Enjoy being spoiled by Carole and Kyle!!
Hope to see you both again at UO someday soon!!


----------



## macraven

For Tom !

Hope he has a full week of events for his celebration!


----------



## schumigirl

Thank you ladies so much for the birthday wishes for my wonderful husband.....he loved the memes too!! ❤

Lori, he said he will definitely enjoy being spoiled by us today.......lol.....

Poor soul hasn`t got his presents yet, Kyle will be over around 6pm and he`ll open everything then....until then though he opened gifts from friends.....most seem to be expensive alcohol or wines.....they know him so well! 




We did enjoy our walk this morning, 7 miles and although it was dull, it was very humid and warm. No need for jackets just yet.......

Nice lunch and now sipping afternoon prosecco while watching a movie together.....and both on laptops......modern living! 

He is getting a new ipad from Kyle and I, he doesn`t know it yet. I have 2 I use, it`s a running joke my ipad chargers are the hardest working things in this house, probably true.....lol.......but he`s been using my oldest 3rd ipad, so this will be a nice surprise for him along with his other gifts. 

Doing a charcuterie board tonight, not too fancy and then his birthday dinner is Friday night.

Seems my prosecco is being topped up.......


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> For Tom !
> 
> Hope he has a full week of events for his celebration!



I need to take tips from Janet.......long family birthday celebrations are her speciality!! 

My cousins are having their usual big Labour Day celebration mac......huge pool party with around 50 people coming in the end. I thought they would......I`m glad you liked the pictures of her new pool.....it is impressive, biggest pool I`ve seen in a private home.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...just passing through while taking a break at work. Hope everyone is doing well and is staying safe wherever you may be.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, busy last week with GD pre start of school.  Trying not to think of how much I’ll miss her being around


J'aime Paris said:


> And Friday is the biggie! DD will have her white coat ceremony!
> I feel quite emotional just thinking about this. It's literally the biggest day of DDs life at this point in her journey! A reception will follow, and we are going out for a late dinner with her roommates and their families.


congrats to all!  A big moment. Indeed


schumigirl said:


> Looked after my friend`s little granddaughter for an hour while her dad went for an appointment, my friend was working and couldn`t have her. We love taking her any chance we can, and she is growing up so quickly. So, lunch was a little late.......turkey, bacon, tomato and bacon on an open face sandwich......lovely.


they do really light up the house, don’t they? . 


schumigirl said:


> Hair salon tomorrow and some shopping for gifts as September is our busiest month for birthdays, anniversaries and two wedding gifts to buy. I haven`t even got birthday cards bought yet, usually I have them well in advance.


quite the fun chores!   good to hear the replacement gal will suffice until your regular returns.  I’m back to square one myself As relatively new one is chasing some dude off to Indiana of all places.  


Robo56 said:


> Big Lots has their Halloween merchandise up online now.


nothing caught my fancy this year, thus far.  Spirit has opened too, need to stop up & at least play with the animatronics


Robo56 said:


> Normally I would have given him a hard time, but did not want to draw attention. Oh well. I couldn’t wait to get home and shower and put my clothes in the laundry. Sorry for the rant.


ew, ew, ew


Robo56 said:


> Thank you Keisha will give it try. Have been watching online and if I understand correctly each person has to order a 2 drink minimum and you are only allowed to be in Oga’s 45 minutes. Some folks said it took about 20 to 30 minutes to get their drinks and they had to chug their drinks and snacks in 15 minutes.


whaaaat?  That’s a new one on me but, haven’t been comfortable entering it during covid since so small & packed with people.  

I’m shocked at the thought of a 2 drink minimum in a relatively short time period.  Not the greatest idea to encourage people to possibly over-indulge with an extra alcoholic drink, let alone if dehydrated in the hot FL sun.  One saving grace tho, the drinks do have a very light pour 


schumigirl said:


> I need to take tips from Janet.......long family birthday celebrations are her speciality!!


LOL
Happy happy to Tom, slip it into low gear this week and enjoy the BD week ride!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Pumpkin1172 said:


>


Hey Pumpkin!



Lynne G said:


> Yay, a Pumpkin drive by.  Hope you are feeling good, and all is well with you and family.  Hope the paper shuffling was not too bad today.
> 
> Yay for me.  Little one and my September flights have gone down in price.  That, with our credit from our much reduced after booking August flights, we should have enough credit to fly in the Spring.  Woot!  I am so hoping to get to Mardi Gras at Universal one of these days.


Went once during Mardi Gras 2019.  It's a lot of fun....glad you'll get to use those flight credits!



Robo56 said:


> Good Tuesday afternoon Sans family
> 
> View attachment 599453
> 
> View attachment 599457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Hope the foot and dental work are going well and you are feeling better. Big Lots has their Halloween merchandise up online now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this Covid tragedy has touched many families sadly.....far to many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lynne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’am able to sit up longer now. The discs are bulging on left side. Will just take time. I’am not a patient.....Patient......LOL..... So glad I have the meds I need to get things healing. Bronchitis cough is improving.
> 
> 
> I did make it to the graveside service. It was a nice service. I went with my cousin B who lives near by.  We were the only ones wearing masks. It was really hot.
> 
> One of my male cousins who was sweating profusely comes up to me and grabs me to hug me and he pulled down my mask and kissed me on the cheek and said now you have cooties and laughed. It happened so quickly I was not able to ward him off. He is a big joker and he did not know I was having issues with my back, but he also compromised me by pulling my mask down. Oh well.
> 
> I would never attempt to hug someone if I was sweating like that. It was gross.  I was mildly pissed. To say the least.
> 
> Normally I would have given him a hard time, but did not want to draw attention. Oh well. I couldn’t wait to get home and shower and put my clothes in the laundry. Sorry for the rant.
> 
> I’am glad I was able to go to the service. He was a wonderful Uncle and I was glad to be there for my Aunt.
> 
> 
> 
> I’am looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you and Kyle got all your shopping done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad to hear you and your daughter had a nice weekend with your friends and the weather held off for your outdoor activities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is going to be a big day for you all. This is a big milestone for her. Enjoy yourselves and get lots of pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Charade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac hope you were able to get all your information sorted. I always make paper copies of the confirmation emails they send. It has always been a habit. I just don’t trust electronics that much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy. Is that a Sam’s or Costco brand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear your flight plans are working for you.
> 
> 
> Schumi glad to hear everything went well at your hair appointment and you had a nice lunch with friends.
> 
> 
> J’aime.... you and your daughter enjoy your pampering at your manicure.  I do enjoy having my hair done and getting a manicure and pedicure. It’s nice to have a little pampering.
> 
> 
> I was able to set up and cut some material for awhile. Back resting now.
> 
> 
> I watched 3 Dracula movies the past two days. So glad I kept my portable DVD player. There is a such a contrast to all three of the movies and how Dracula is portrayed.
> 
> Dracula with a Frank Langella and Laurence Olivier was good. Langella was a handsome Dracula,  his portrayal of Dracula brought a more seductive performance, but you didn’t feel sorry for him as he was a monster. Then the Dracula movie with Gary Oldham and Winona Ryder made you feel sorry for Dracula as did Dracula Untold with Luke Evans.
> 
> LOL....love the Dracula movies.
> 
> Might have hubby bring down some Halloween decorations I can place a few things around.
> 
> Something light and easy for dinner. Chicken Taco salad.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful evening everyone.
> 
> Love these rocket gifs
> View attachment 599458


The salsa was from my neighborhood grocery store, Piggly Wiggly.  Funny name, huh?

Sorry your cousin was so rude!  Poor behavior, covid or not!




schumigirl said:


> You did well to keep your cool there Robbie. Not just rude of the man, but offensive and downright stupid. Funeral or not, that`s not the way to behave and could have done you harm by pulling you like that, never mind the aggressive kiss on the cheek...and pulling your mask down!!!
> 
> But, I`m glad you were there to pay your respects. That`s what counts.
> 
> We love any old classic movie, and the horrors are always entertaining. Old Universal horrors are timeless in there own way of course......I`ve never seen Dracula Untold, but I know what you mean about feeling sorry for them. I think everyone has sympathy with Frankenstein`s monster.....such a sad tale really.
> 
> We did have a lovely lunch thank you, always nice to spend time with friends. But, as always, continued good wishes for the back issues, it`s not fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the darker nights make me sleep so much better. It`s completely dark now so early at night, which is quite nice somehow, I do love summer, but autumn is my favourite season I think. But, I find something nice in all seasons to be honest. Love we have some cosy winter nights ahead.
> 
> Today is dull again, with some thick heavy cloud, but it`s still so mild and very still out there. The sea looks like it`s not moving at all and not a sound apart from some very noisy seagulls this morning. But, it`ll be pleasant to walk in this morning.
> 
> Think it`s a charcuterie board for dinner tonight. Lunch, no idea.....might get some crab again this morning down the seafront, we`ll see.
> 
> Can`t believe how quiet it is out there this morning......none of the trees seem to be moving either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday   ​


It just so happens to be Wine Wednesday here as well!!



Lynne G said:


> Ooh the foggy start.  HHN must be practicing.  That and the AC has went on. Already 74 out, with a 94 high, and an enough humidity, will feel like it’s 97 out.  Tomorrow will be a repeat, but that humidity will be even more oppressive, as should feel like temp will 100 degrees tomorrow.  Some hot feeling days.  And yeah, with that high humidity, the chances of those lightning, thunder and rain dumping thunderstorms will be spotty, as only then some us will get that spectacular Summer thunderstorm winning chances today and tomorrow. Eh, with that much wet in the air to make it feel so hot, rain may feel welcome.
> 
> And a very happy birthday to Tom. Hope he has a great birthday.
> 
> Ooh, it’s a Wednesday, and you know what that means:
> 
> View attachment 599617
> 
> Yay!  The camel is here, and excited to say, it’s a hump of day, as mid week, so that awesome Friday feeling will be here two days later.  Woot!
> 
> And Robo, I was up at my alarm at 4:30, no reason you should have heard it.  I hope you did get back to sleep.  And hope your back is not as sore today.
> 
> Ah yes, back to my early routine and enjoying the cool AC house that also has no humidity in the summertime. Tea sipping in there too.  But just some oatmeal today. No big or longer to make, week day breakfasts are the usual.  So hot cereal is perfect.  Overnight oats, so just have to heat up.
> 
> That wonderful Wednesday homies.


The heat wave continues here as well.  I'll take it.....since I'll be complaining about the snow and cold all winter long, lol!!



schumigirl said:


> Thank you ladies so much for the birthday wishes for my wonderful husband.....he loved the memes too!! ❤
> 
> Lori, he said he will definitely enjoy being spoiled by us today.......lol.....
> 
> Poor soul hasn`t got his presents yet, Kyle will be over around 6pm and he`ll open everything then....until then though he opened gifts from friends.....most seem to be expensive alcohol or wines.....they know him so well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did enjoy our walk this morning, 7 miles and although it was dull, it was very humid and warm. No need for jackets just yet.......
> 
> Nice lunch and now sipping afternoon prosecco while watching a movie together.....and both on laptops......modern living!
> 
> He is getting a new ipad from Kyle and I, he doesn`t know it yet. I have 2 I use, it`s a running joke my ipad chargers are the hardest working things in this house, probably true.....lol.......but he`s been using my oldest 3rd ipad, so this will be a nice surprise for him along with his other gifts.
> 
> Doing a charcuterie board tonight, not too fancy and then his birthday dinner is Friday night.
> 
> Seems my prosecco is being topped up.......


Love a good charcuterie board!  Sounds like a great birthday for Tom!!



Metro West said:


> Morning all...just passing through while taking a break at work. Hope everyone is doing well and is staying safe wherever you may be.


  HI!









Back home from DDs orientation.  We only saw DD for a super quick lunch, since the students have a full day schedule of their own.  
It will be a very intense 4 years, more schooling if she decides to specialize.  But the university is top notch and has an extremely high graduation rate.   So, if you made it this far....you'll be alright!

This is a photo of DD and her 2 roommates.  All three are dental students, and will have the same school schedule.  It will be nice to have built in study buddies!


----------



## Charade67

Finally sitting down after a long and somewhat stressful week. On Sunday I called my mom, got the answering machine, and left a message. No one called back. Repeat the same process on Monday. By Tuesday I was getting really worried. I called again, got the matching again, but this time left a message threatening to call the local police to do a wellness check if nobody called me back. Got a call from my mom about 2 hours later. She says that whenever she tried to call me she got a busy signal. I think she is misdialing my number. Thankfully everyone is okay and I didn't have to send the cops out. 



macraven said:


> I had a frustrating day trying for to recall some of my preplanned things for the fall trip I have for next month


10/2 5:30 Dinner at Antojitos, 10/3 1:00 lunch at NBC Sports Grill



Robo56 said:


> Night light or actually early-early morning light


Cute light. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Good luck to B!!! Hope she has a great senior year!!


 Thanks. She is taking Tap as an elective this semester. She is happy to be dancing again. 



J'aime Paris said:


> I tried a new salsa last night, and I'm obsessed!
> It's Frontera brand roasted tomato salsa with cilantro and new mexico chile. Mild, of course!


 I'm not familiar with that brand. I'll have to look and see it it's sold around here. 



Lynne G said:


> Yay for me. Little one and my September flights have gone down in price.


Yay! I'm already thinking about planning another trip. Need to get my money's worth from my AP.



Robo56 said:


> One of my male cousins who was sweating profusely comes up to me and grabs me to hug me and he pulled down my mask and kissed me on the cheek and said now you have cooties and laughed. It happened so quickly I was not able to ward him off. He is a big joker and he did not know I was having issues with my back, but he also compromised me by pulling my mask down. Oh well.


 Eww..Just no. That wouldn't be acceptable even if we weren't in a health crisis. 

I think I will take a lazy evening and see if there is anything to watch on TV.


Almost forgot, Happy birthday to Tom.


----------



## macraven

Charade I remember the food line up but it was my list for my solo days for the shows in the park.


----------



## Metro West

Good grief...I missed Tom's birthday. Please tell him Happy Birthday!


----------



## soniam

@schumigirl Happy Birthday to your hubby, Tom!

Getting more and more excited about our HHN visit in early October. Got some cleaning done today. It took me almost 1.5 hours to pick son up from school after getting there early to be near the front of the line, then waiting in the line to leave the road near the school, then waiting to get onto the highway, and then driving in rush hour traffic to get home. His school is in the worst location. I can't wait until covid subsides enough for me to feel comfortable about him taking the bus home. We are still in stage 5 here, the highest stage.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all, busy last week with GD pre start of school.  Trying not to think of how much I’ll miss her being around
> 
> congrats to all!  A big moment. Indeed
> 
> they do really light up the house, don’t they? .
> 
> quite the fun chores!   good to hear the replacement gal will suffice until your regular returns.  I’m back to square one myself As relatively new one is chasing some dude off to Indiana of all places.
> 
> nothing caught my fancy this year, thus far.  Spirit has opened too, need to stop up & at least play with the animatronics
> 
> ew, ew, ew
> 
> whaaaat?  That’s a new one on me but, haven’t been comfortable entering it during covid since so small & packed with people.
> 
> I’m shocked at the thought of a 2 drink minimum in a relatively short time period.  Not the greatest idea to encourage people to possibly over-indulge with an extra alcoholic drink, let alone if dehydrated in the hot FL sun.  One saving grace tho, the drinks do have a very light pour
> 
> LOL
> View attachment 599765Happy happy to Tom, slip it into low gear this week and enjoy the BD week ride!




Love it! Thanks Janet......yesterday was a very relaxed pace for him....especially as the day went on! 

Oh goodness, yes, you`ll miss her a lot when she`s back at school. I`ll bet she`s excited to go back though, they usually do look forward to a new year in school. 





J'aime Paris said:


> Hey Pumpkin!
> 
> 
> Went once during Mardi Gras 2019.  It's a lot of fun....glad you'll get to use those flight credits!
> 
> 
> The salsa was from my neighborhood grocery store, Piggly Wiggly.  Funny name, huh?
> 
> Sorry your cousin was so rude!  Poor behavior, covid or not!
> 
> 
> 
> It just so happens to be Wine Wednesday here as well!!
> 
> 
> The heat wave continues here as well.  I'll take it.....since I'll be complaining about the snow and cold all winter long, lol!!
> 
> 
> Love a good charcuterie board!  Sounds like a great birthday for Tom!!
> 
> 
> HI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back home from DDs orientation.  We only saw DD for a super quick lunch, since the students have a full day schedule of their own.
> It will be a very intense 4 years, more schooling if she decides to specialize.  But the university is top notch and has an extremely high graduation rate.   So, if you made it this far....you'll be alright!
> 
> This is a photo of DD and her 2 roommates.  All three are dental students, and will have the same school schedule.  It will be nice to have built in study buddies!
> View attachment 599768




Love the picture, they look a lovely group of girls and will be good company for each other. 




Charade67 said:


> Finally sitting down after a long and somewhat stressful week. On Sunday I called my mom, got the answering machine, and left a message. No one called back. Repeat the same process on Monday. By Tuesday I was getting really worried. I called again, got the matching again, but this time left a message threatening to call the local police to do a wellness check if nobody called me back. Got a call from my mom about 2 hours later. She says that whenever she tried to call me she got a busy signal. I think she is misdialing my number. Thankfully everyone is okay and I didn't have to send the cops out.
> 
> 10/2 5:30 Dinner at Antojitos, 10/3 1:00 lunch at NBC Sports Grill
> 
> 
> Cute light.
> 
> Thanks. She is taking Tap as an elective this semester. She is happy to be dancing again.
> 
> I'm not familiar with that brand. I'll have to look and see it it's sold around here.
> 
> Yay! I'm already thinking about planning another trip. Need to get my money's worth from my AP.
> 
> Eww..Just no. That wouldn't be acceptable even if we weren't in a health crisis.
> 
> I think I will take a lazy evening and see if there is anything to watch on TV.
> 
> 
> Almost forgot, Happy birthday to Tom.




Goodness, what a worry for you with your mum! I`d have been panicking too....but glad there was nothing to be concerned about. 

Thank you he had a lovely day. 




Metro West said:


> Good grief...I missed Tom's birthday. Please tell him Happy Birthday!



Thanks buddy.......I certainly will when he gets up........lazy morning after a late-ish night with some wine and song!! Ok maybe more wine than song....... 





soniam said:


> @schumigirl Happy Birthday to your hubby, Tom!
> 
> Getting more and more excited about our HHN visit in early October. Got some cleaning done today. It took me almost 1.5 hours to pick son up from school after getting there early to be near the front of the line, then waiting in the line to leave the road near the school, then waiting to get onto the highway, and then driving in rush hour traffic to get home. His school is in the worst location. I can't wait until covid subsides enough for me to feel comfortable about him taking the bus home. We are still in stage 5 here, the highest stage.




Thanks Soniam......

Goodness, that`s a journey and a half to make every day! Yes, hope he can get the bus soon as that`s quite a chunk out of your day. 

We were so fortunate, Kyle could always just walk to schools he went to, but that`s pretty normal here, I know it`s very different in the States. 




Tom did have a lovely birthday, he was especially surprised by some of the gifts which was lovely. And we did have one or two glasses of the old vino to celebrate......some friends were popping in, so of course we had to offer them a glass and would have been rude not to join them! My excuse and I`m sticking to it.....

Miserable morning today and very, very breezy so not walking this morning, will do some housework and make something nice for dinner tonight, I have some chicken thighs so may pop them in the slow cooker with some lovely ingredients and make a nice spicy saucy dish. 

Will pop out this afternoon for some grocery shopping and maybe just walk into the village for those as we don`t need much at all. 

And it`s Thirsty Thursday but we may just avoid that tonight........lemonade all the way! 



























Have a wonderful Thursday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, still that heat wave.  Feeling like 100 or so degrees even though you could swear it says 91 on the thermometer.  Muggy as all, with a very humid air.  And with that humid air, we have another foggy start.  Eh, as soon as the sun rises that fog will go away. These early morning foggy saying hey, HHN will be here soon. Sigh.  72 out, and AC has been running for just before alarm went off.  Hope your weather is nicer out now, Schumi.  And nice to hear Tom had a great birthday.  

With our hot feeling day, surely is a Thirsty Thursday.

Ack, Charade. I had that. We gave her a cell phone, and most of the time she did not take it with her. Glad you did get ahold of your mom.

Soni, that is a long time to travel to school. We live close enough, my kids never had to take the bus. They walked or got a car ride. Hope virus numbers improve enough, bussing returns before the end of the school year. Yay for vacation ticker at almost a month now.

And so, after this long feeling week after getting back to routine, decided a longer weekend was needed. Yay, today, turned that alarm off after it went off. I need to relax, even if I’m up early anyway the next 3 days. 

A totally terrific Thirsty Thursday homies.  Stay hydrated in this heat.  And have a good morning.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...rough weather night last night and now most of the systems we use at work are down. Hopefully they will come up soon. 

Everyone have a great day!


----------



## Lynne G

Metro, hope the systems are up now.  Yeah, all good when connectivity works.  My network was randomly spotty yesterday, annoying.  And not sure it had anything to do with weather.  Our server is overseas.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Metro, hope the systems are up now.  Yeah, all good when connectivity works.  My network was randomly spotty yesterday, annoying.  And not sure it had anything to do with weather.  Our server is overseas.


 We keep hearing the larger programs are coming up but nothing yet. Our servers are in town and that could be part of the problem but who knows.


----------



## Lynne G

Rough weather and rough day at work then, Metro.  Hope you do get all the programs available.


----------



## Robo56

Good Thursday Morning Sans family  








keishashadow said:


> nothing caught my fancy this year, thus far. Spirit has opened too, need to stop up & at least play with the animatronics



I know pushing the buttons on all the Halloween animatronics is the fun part. My goal today is to walk through Big Lots.




J'aime Paris said:


> This is a photo of DD and her 2 roommates. All three are dental students, and will have the same school schedule. It will be nice to have built in study buddies!



Nice photo of your daughter and her roommates. It will help them all being in the same dental program.  Always nice to have friends to study with.




schumigirl said:


> Tom did have a lovely birthday, he was especially surprised by some of the gifts which was lovely. And we did have one or two glasses of the old vino to celebrate......some friends were popping in, so of course we had to offer them a glass and would have been rude not to join them! My excuse and I`m sticking to it...



Great to hear Tom had a lovely birthday. Nothing wrong with keeping the wine flowing during a Birthday celebration day.




Metro West said:


> We keep hearing the larger programs are coming up but nothing yet. Our servers are in town and that could be part of the problem but who knows.



Hopefully your systems will be up and running soon.


Charade glad to hear all is well with your mom.


Soniam that’s a long time to wait to pick up your little one.


Lynne sounds like another hot for you today. On a positive note you will be prepared to go back to Orlando again soon.


Kstar hope little Charlie is doing well.  Continued good wishes for a speedy recovery for him.

Shout out to Tink. Hope all is well. Your vacation will be here before you know it.


Up having coffee in my HHN mug. The sun is shining. Supposed  be 91 today.

Cough is significantly better just need my back to settle down completely.  I’am going to do a little walking in a couple of stores today.

Will do Big Lots to look and see if they have their Halloween merchandise in the stores. They have it online. Then Target. They have a Starbucks in Target. Might need to get a pumpkin cream cold brew. Then back home. Will see how it goes.

17 days till Universal





Have been wondering If Universal will do a themed WWOHP Resort now that Disney is doing a Star Wars Spaceship Hotel. Would be a game changer for sure for Universal. Will see.





Have a wonderful Thursday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Robo, glad to hear your coughing less, and continued well wishes your back feels better and better.  Good luck with the Halloween decor shopping, and yay, for Fall drink getting from Starbucks.  Yep, our Fall countdowns are ticking away, and yep, why I don’t mind most of Orlando’s weather.  It’s ever so hot and humid here. With those nasty storms always at the ready.


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> congrats to all!  A big moment. Indeed


Thank you!  Really looking forward to it!



Charade67 said:


> Finally sitting down after a long and somewhat stressful week. On Sunday I called my mom, got the answering machine, and left a message. No one called back. Repeat the same process on Monday. By Tuesday I was getting really worried. I called again, got the matching again, but this time left a message threatening to call the local police to do a wellness check if nobody called me back. Got a call from my mom about 2 hours later. She says that whenever she tried to call me she got a busy signal. I think she is misdialing my number. Thankfully everyone is okay and I didn't have to send the cops out.
> 
> 10/2 5:30 Dinner at Antojitos, 10/3 1:00 lunch at NBC Sports Grill
> 
> 
> Cute light.
> 
> Thanks. She is taking Tap as an elective this semester. She is happy to be dancing again.
> 
> I'm not familiar with that brand. I'll have to look and see it it's sold around here.
> 
> Yay! I'm already thinking about planning another trip. Need to get my money's worth from my AP.
> 
> Eww..Just no. That wouldn't be acceptable even if we weren't in a health crisis.
> 
> I think I will take a lazy evening and see if there is anything to watch on TV.
> 
> 
> Almost forgot, Happy birthday to Tom.


That must have been scary to not be able to reach your mom....glad it all worked out ok!

It's nice to take a fun class once in a while....tap is so cool!



soniam said:


> @schumigirl Happy Birthday to your hubby, Tom!
> 
> Getting more and more excited about our HHN visit in early October. Got some cleaning done today. It took me almost 1.5 hours to pick son up from school after getting there early to be near the front of the line, then waiting in the line to leave the road near the school, then waiting to get onto the highway, and then driving in rush hour traffic to get home. His school is in the worst location. I can't wait until covid subsides enough for me to feel comfortable about him taking the bus home. We are still in stage 5 here, the highest stage.


1.5 hours!!!!   You must live in a very busy/populated area!



schumigirl said:


> Love the picture, they look a lovely group of girls and will be good company for each other.
> 
> Tom did have a lovely birthday, he was especially surprised by some of the gifts which was lovely. And we did have one or two glasses of the old vino to celebrate......some friends were popping in, so of course we had to offer them a glass and would have been rude not to join them! My excuse and I`m sticking to it.....


Thank you!  They really are sweet girls!

So glad Tom had a great birthday!   Sounds like a super time, having friends pop by to celebrate!!!!




Lynne G said:


> Ah, still that heat wave.  Feeling like 100 or so degrees even though you could swear it says 91 on the thermometer.  Muggy as all, with a very humid air.  And with that humid air, we have another foggy start.  Eh, as soon as the sun rises that fog will go away. These early morning foggy saying hey, HHN will be here soon. Sigh.  72 out, and AC has been running for just before alarm went off.  Hope your weather is nicer out now, Schumi.  And nice to hear Tom had a great birthday.
> 
> With our hot feeling day, surely is a Thirsty Thursday.
> 
> Ack, Charade. I had that. We gave her a cell phone, and most of the time she did not take it with her. Glad you did get ahold of your mom.
> 
> Soni, that is a long time to travel to school. We live close enough, my kids never had to take the bus. They walked or got a car ride. Hope virus numbers improve enough, bussing returns before the end of the school year. Yay for vacation ticker at almost a month now.
> 
> And so, after this long feeling week after getting back to routine, decided a longer weekend was needed. Yay, today, turned that alarm off after it went off. I need to relax, even if I’m up early anyway the next 3 days.
> 
> A totally terrific Thirsty Thursday homies.  Stay hydrated in this heat.  And have a good morning.


Good for you, taking a long weekend!  Enjoy it!!



Metro West said:


> Morning all...rough weather night last night and now most of the systems we use at work are down. Hopefully they will come up soon.
> 
> Everyone have a great day!


Hope work gets sorted out shortly!








Talking to a friend last night.....she asked if I was bringing flowers or something for DD to the white coat ceremony tomorrow night??  Wait, is this a thing?  I never heard of this?   According to her, yes it is.  I really had no idea, as we've never been to anything like this before....
I guess I'll pop over to the florist today to order something for tomorrow.  I'm glad I found out now.  I'd feel terrible if we 'missed the boat' on this and came empty handed.

Today is also hair day!  Can't wait to get my racing stripe colored, lol!  




Have a wonderful day!!  And remember.....


----------



## J'aime Paris

Robo56 said:


> Good Thursday Morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 599904
> 
> View attachment 599903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know pushing the buttons on all the Halloween animatronics is the fun part. My goal today is to walk through Big Lots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice photo of your daughter and her roommates. It will help them all being in the same dental program.  Always nice to have friends to study with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear Tom had a lovely birthday. Nothing wrong with keeping the wine flowing during a Birthday celebration day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully your systems will be up and running soon.
> 
> 
> Charade glad to hear all is well with your mom.
> 
> 
> Soniam that’s a long time to wait to pick up your little one.
> 
> 
> Lynne sounds like another hot for you today. On a positive note you will be prepared to go back to Orlando again soon.
> 
> 
> Kstar hope little Charlie is doing well.  Continued good wishes for a speedy recovery for him.
> 
> Shout out to Tink. Hope all is well. Your vacation will be here before you know it.
> 
> 
> Up having coffee in my HHN mug. The sun is shining. Supposed  be 91 today.
> 
> Cough is significantly better just need my back to settle down completely.  I’am going to do a little walking in a couple of stores today.
> 
> Will do Big Lots to look and see if they have their Halloween merchandise in the stores. They have it online. Then Target. They have a Starbucks in Target. Might need to get a pumpkin cream cold brew. Then back home. Will see how it goes.
> 
> 17 days till Universal
> 
> View attachment 599918
> View attachment 599915
> 
> 
> Have been wondering If Universal will do a themed WWOHP Resort now that Disney is doing a Star Wars Spaceship Hotel. Would be a game changer for sure for Universal. Will see.
> 
> View attachment 599917
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday everyone.


I think we were posting at the same time Robo!

Thank you for the kind words about DD.  She's one blessed gal to have such nice roommates!


The countdown numbers keep getting smaller......yay!

A HP themed resort?   THAT.  WOULD. BE.  INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soniam

J'aime Paris said:


> 1.5 hours!!!!   You must live in a very busy/populated area!



The sad thing is that we really aren't very far from the school, like ~7 miles, but it's across the river and off of a highway. The really long part is getting out back to the highway. They block the rode for the school buses in one direction, and then the high school kids that drive are pulling out of their parking lot in the other direction. Also, his school is right near downtown and near the lake and hike & bike trail, so you have a ton of people down there trying to exercise. Plus, he gets out during rush hour. Since he was remote last year and traffic wasn't as bad, I never realized how bad it was. The 1.5 is round trip at least. Oh well, more time for podcasts, audio books, and Japanese audio tapes.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Morning all...rough weather night last night and now most of the systems we use at work are down. Hopefully they will come up soon.
> 
> Everyone have a great day!



Are you still in the same place Todd??




Robo56 said:


> Good Thursday Morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 599904
> 
> View attachment 599903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know pushing the buttons on all the Halloween animatronics is the fun part. My goal today is to walk through Big Lots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice photo of your daughter and her roommates. It will help them all being in the same dental program.  Always nice to have friends to study with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear Tom had a lovely birthday. Nothing wrong with keeping the wine flowing during a Birthday celebration day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully your systems will be up and running soon.
> 
> 
> Charade glad to hear all is well with your mom.
> 
> 
> Soniam that’s a long time to wait to pick up your little one.
> 
> 
> Lynne sounds like another hot for you today. On a positive note you will be prepared to go back to Orlando again soon.
> 
> 
> Kstar hope little Charlie is doing well.  Continued good wishes for a speedy recovery for him.
> 
> Shout out to Tink. Hope all is well. Your vacation will be here before you know it.
> 
> 
> Up having coffee in my HHN mug. The sun is shining. Supposed  be 91 today.
> 
> Cough is significantly better just need my back to settle down completely.  I’am going to do a little walking in a couple of stores today.
> 
> Will do Big Lots to look and see if they have their Halloween merchandise in the stores. They have it online. Then Target. They have a Starbucks in Target. Might need to get a pumpkin cream cold brew. Then back home. Will see how it goes.
> 
> 17 days till Universal
> 
> View attachment 599918
> View attachment 599915
> 
> 
> Have been wondering If Universal will do a themed WWOHP Resort now that Disney is doing a Star Wars Spaceship Hotel. Would be a game changer for sure for Universal. Will see.
> 
> View attachment 599917
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday everyone.




lol....yes, celebrations are ongoing .....dinner out tomorrow night and friends coming over on Saturday for his birthday.......I agree, why not.

Glad your cough is improving, and hopefully your back will ease fully soon......and weather sounds lovely, you`re certainly used to those wonderful Southern temperatures.......

I can`t see Ms Rowling signing off on a Hogwarts/WW Hotel.....she was never in favour of it when talk was bandied around a few years back. It would be magnificent though, I`d stay there! 

Keep well Robbie and enjoy your walk.......




Lori......not sure where your quote went???........yes, he has had a lovely birthday thank you, and still carrying on till Saturday night.......I`m not complaining, but the liver might!!! 

Never heard of the ceremony you mentioned, but sounds like flowers are essential......yes, glad you found out ahead of time, I know I`d have felt dreadful turning up without them! 

Have a great day today......





Rain and low cloud all day today, and much cooler than previous weeks, I think summer may be over. Bank Holiday weekend here too.....beaches will be even busier if it heats up again as it`s supposed to.

No walks, but not long home, got some lovely produce from a new farm store that`s opened up near us, they also make their own local honey, so Tom was in heaven.....I hate the stuff, but he came home with 5 jars of various flavours. He knows they`re safe from me nibbling that! I do like honey in something, like honey mustard dressing and sauces, but not straight, he can eat it by the tablespoon. 

And tonight, I have honey balsamic mustard chicken.....been in the slow cooker all day and smells beautiful......I made some jalapeno red leicester cheese bread, so that`ll mop up the sauce and some roasted carrots. 

Hungry now......


----------



## keishashadow

morning all!  I can smell the weekend.  Started to watch new AHS, didn’t grab my interest.  Wound up defaulting to RuPaul’s latest series .  Will give it another whirl down the road.  Did anyone here watch & enjoy?

Have to laugh, thought everything was progressing nicely with my ‘early’ retirement in conjunction with the mr’s.  His went very smoothly thus far.  Going to keep working till late spring next year.  Mine not so much. Turns out the SS rep I spoke to months ago, totally messed things up.  Almost fell over when i read my determination letter last night.  One more fire to put out, whee.

Called, shocked they picked up the phone at 6:30 pm TBH.  told I need to cancel the whole thing & start over.  Who knew un-retiring was thing?  
not so funny if it would be somebody actually depending upon the income to survive tho.  Wonder how often than happens?  

I have a virtual appointment set up with the local office this time vs the national one (months from now, no less) to once again go over my options.  Need to fill out a form & mail them a check once the first payment shows up.  Government red tape at it’s best.

QUOTE="Robo56, post: 63312632, member: 553190"]
I know pushing the buttons on all the Halloween animatronics is the fun part. My goal today is to walk through Big Lots.
[/QUOTE]
oooh have fun, I’ll be in several grocery stores in a bit being a personal shopper for my youngest.  No complaints, its’ Good exercise in AC!


J'aime Paris said:


> I guess I'll pop over to the florist today to order something for tomorrow. I'm glad I found out now. I'd feel terrible if we 'missed the boat' on this and came empty handed.


glad u caught it, we’ve all been there at one point or another.  


J'aime Paris said:


> A HP themed resort? THAT. WOULD. BE. INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!


it would Indeed.  I’d like to see a horror wing paying homage to the classic U monsters at one of their value properties


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no Keisha, the dreaded red tape.  Not to be faint of heart when the single guru that can help you is out, and no one else can do what that guru does.  Hope you get your retirement papers straightened out pronto.  Eh, I am totally hoping to do that in around 10 years.  And a hehe, kids asked when DH would retire again.  I said probably close to when I do. And the fact, he likes to keep busy, after being in the military for 32 years.  

Ooh at least I’m looking for lunch closer to lunchtime.  Another hehe, after more oatmeal for breakfast, at that oh so early hour, have been snacking on and off  in a big jar of animal crackers.


----------



## Charade67

Bored at work again. One therapist is on vacation, so there is less for me to do.




macraven said:


> Charade I remember the food line up but it was my list for my solo days for the shows in the park.


 Sorry Mac, I was trying to be funny. I hope you were able to recall your schedule. 



soniam said:


> Getting more and more excited about our HHN visit in early October.


 What days will you be there?



soniam said:


> It took me almost 1.5 hours to pick son up from school after getting there early to be near the front of the line, then waiting in the line to leave the road near the school, then waiting to get onto the highway, and then driving in rush hour traffic to get home. His school is in the worst location.


 That’s crazy. Getting out of B’s school always too time, but never that long. I could still get her home before the busses arrived though. 



Lynne G said:


> Ack, Charade. I had that. We gave her a cell phone, and most of the time she did not take it with her. Glad you did get ahold of your mom.


 I want to get Mom a cell phone, but she refuses to use one. She just won’t accept technology.



Metro West said:


> Morning all...rough weather night last night and now most of the systems we use at work are down. Hopefully they will come up soon.


 Hope the systems have come back. 



Robo56 said:


> Have been wondering If Universal will do a themed WWOHP Resort now that Disney is doing a Star Wars Spaceship Hotel. Would be a game changer for sure for Universal. Will see.


 That would be awesome. 



J'aime Paris said:


> That must have been scary to not be able to reach your mom....glad it all worked out ok!


I was almost to the point of driving down there. Sometimes  I think my aunt is deliberately trying to keep me in the dark.

30 minutes until lunch. After work I am going to my medical office. I woke up with a pain in my side. I have a history of kidney stones, so I want to get it checked out before it becomes worse.


----------



## Lynne G

And ooh did you see, ugh, those poor peoples along the Louisiana, Texas and part of the Alabama coast maybe getting the brunt of the newest tropical depression?  Quiet the storms that have come into the Gulf.  Though thankful the one that came when we were to fly when it hit FLA, went more West then they thought, and we landed without any heavy rain or wind.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you are okay, Charade.  Good to get yourself checked out, and sorry to hear you are in pain.  And yeah, we bought the phone for my mom, but she routinely forgot to charge it, or take it with her when out and about.  And we bought her an iPad, but I think the must she ever did on it, was play solitaire.  At least she was not opposed to electronics, bless her soul.  Though she was always gifted with such and never bought for herself.


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> morning all!  I can smell the weekend.  Started to watch new AHS, didn’t grab my interest.  Wound up defaulting to RuPaul’s latest series .  Will give it another whirl down the road.  Did anyone here watch & enjoy?
> 
> Have to laugh, thought everything was progressing nicely with my ‘early’ retirement in conjunction with the mr’s.  His went very smoothly thus far.  Going to keep working till late spring next year.  Mine not so much. Turns out the SS rep I spoke to months ago, totally messed things up.  Almost fell over when i read my determination letter last night.  One more fire to put out, whee.
> 
> Called, shocked they picked up the phone at 6:30 pm TBH.  told I need to cancel the whole thing & start over.  Who knew un-retiring was thing?
> not so funny if it would be somebody actually depending upon the income to survive tho.  Wonder how often than happens?
> 
> I have a virtual appointment set up with the local office this time vs the national one (months from now, no less) to once again go over my options.  Need to fill out a form & mail them a check once the first payment shows up.  Government red tape at it’s best.



We haven't started watching AHS yet. Just realized last night that it was on FX too, not just Hulu. Probably watch it tonight.

The people that deal with the paperwork/HR stuff are always clueless, and sometimes downright nasty. Hope it gets figured out soon. In the meantime, you can just do an in-cube retirement 



Charade67 said:


> What days will you be there?
> 
> That’s crazy. Getting out of B’s school always too time, but never that long. I could still get her home before the busses arrived though.



10/7-10/11 just for HHN. I arrive early on the 7th, but husband and son won't make it until late on the 8th due to school and work. We are doing a 3 house tour and an RIP tour and have express for the other nights!!

We go again at Thanksgiving.

The bus was at the stop yesterday when we got home. Got stuck in a long line waiting for it. We have just about beat it some days, and others it was the same time. They block traffic to let the buses out, so you get stuck behind them no matter what.

Hope your pain turns out to be nothing.


----------



## Charade67

soniam said:


> 10/7-10/11 just for HHN. I arrive early on the 7th, but husband and son won't make it until late on the 8th due to school and work. We are doing a 3 house tour and an RIP tour and have express for the other nights!!


I will miss seeing you. I am there from 10/1 - 10/4. I’m not going to HHN, but will be meeting some of the other SANs people while I am there.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> morning all!  I can smell the weekend.  Started to watch new AHS, didn’t grab my interest.  Wound up defaulting to RuPaul’s latest series .  Will give it another whirl down the road.  Did anyone here watch & enjoy?
> 
> Have to laugh, thought everything was progressing nicely with my ‘early’ retirement in conjunction with the mr’s.  His went very smoothly thus far.  Going to keep working till late spring next year.  Mine not so much. Turns out the SS rep I spoke to months ago, totally messed things up.  Almost fell over when i read my determination letter last night.  One more fire to put out, whee.
> 
> Called, shocked they picked up the phone at 6:30 pm TBH.  told I need to cancel the whole thing & start over.  Who knew un-retiring was thing?
> not so funny if it would be somebody actually depending upon the income to survive tho.  Wonder how often than happens?
> 
> I have a virtual appointment set up with the local office this time vs the national one (months from now, no less) to once again go over my options.  Need to fill out a form & mail them a check once the first payment shows up.  Government red tape at it’s best.
> 
> QUOTE="Robo56, post: 63312632, member: 553190"]
> I know pushing the buttons on all the Halloween animatronics is the fun part. My goal today is to walk through Big Lots.




I hope this AHS redeems itself after the past few that have missed the mark for us.....enjoyed the first 2 a lot, then not really. I didn`t realise it was starting up again, will look out for it. Is this the one with Cindy Crawford daughter in it? Think that put me off as she`s no actress.

What a carry on to retire!!!

We do have just as much red tape though.......I guess it keeps folks in jobs that need them.....




Lynne G said:


> Oh no Keisha, the dreaded red tape.  Not to be faint of heart when the single guru that can help you is out, and no one else can do what that guru does.  Hope you get your retirement papers straightened out pronto.  Eh, I am totally hoping to do that in around 10 years.  And a hehe, kids asked when DH would retire again.  I said probably close to when I do. And the fact, he likes to keep busy, after being in the military for 32 years.
> 
> Ooh at least I’m looking for lunch closer to lunchtime.  Another hehe, after more oatmeal for breakfast, at that oh so early hour, have been snacking on and off  in a big jar of animal crackers.



When Tom retired after 42 years in our Industry everyone said he`d be bored......well, he`s never been bored yet. Always something to do and we keep busy many ways. So hopefully when your husband does retire, he`ll enjoy it.

We often say we wonder how he ever had time to work at all!

I love being a lady of leisure......but, it`s not for everyone.




Charade67 said:


> Bored at work again. One therapist is on vacation, so there is less for me to do.
> 
> 
> Sorry Mac, I was trying to be funny. I hope you were able to recall your schedule.
> 
> What days will you be there?
> 
> That’s crazy. Getting out of B’s school always too time, but never that long. I could still get her home before the busses arrived though.
> 
> I want to get Mom a cell phone, but she refuses to use one. She just won’t accept technology.
> 
> Hope the systems have come back.
> 
> That would be awesome.
> 
> 
> I was almost to the point of driving down there. Sometimes  I think my aunt is deliberately trying to keep me in the dark.
> 
> 30 minutes until lunch. After work I am going to my medical office. I woke up with a pain in my side. I have a history of kidney stones, so I want to get it checked out before it becomes worse.



Good luck with the doctor, hope the pain eases soon. Kidney/gall stones are dreadful.

I also hope you get your aunt on board. She really needs to keep you informed on everything going on.



Dinner was delicious....empty plates from both of us and no room for any ice cream, I had a batch of good old vanilla, it`ll keep.

Definitely cooler tonight, we have 54F, which is ridiculous for August, but that`s the UK for you. Hope this isn`t the first night we turn the thermostat up for the heating to come on, it seems very early.

Time for some tea and maybe some shortbread.....just a tiny piece......


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Good luck with the doctor, hope the pain eases soon. Kidney/gall stones are dreadful.


Thankfully no more fall stones for me. That problem was eliminated several years ago.


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> Thankfully no more fall stones for me. That problem was eliminated several years ago.


Gall stones are terrible. My husband's family have all had their gallbladders out. My husband got his out before he turned 30. They kept saying that it couldn't be that since he was too young, but it definitely was.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Thankfully no more fall stones for me. That problem was eliminated several years ago.



Me too. I got my gallbladder removed when I was 35. 

But, I remember the pain of them all too well. I spent 9 days in hospital with the last attack before finally getting it removed, 4 of those days were on morphine....then got morphine head when they took me off it......still wasn`t as bad as the gall stone pain. Had to wait till the inflamation went down after that attack before they could finally take it out.

Huge relief when it did come out. Never had a minutes trouble after that. 





Lamps on here around the house at 7.45 now. 

I even noticed some leaves are beginning to fall off the trees around us now, still not even September yet.


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> But, I remember the pain of them all too well. I spent 9 days in hospital with the last attack before finally getting it removed, 4 of those days were on morphine....then got morphine head when they took me off it......still wasn`t as bad as the gall stone pain. Had to wait till the inflamation went down after that attack before they could finally take it out.


Yikes! That’s much worse than I had it. I just ended up in urgent care, but no hospital stay.


----------



## Lynne G

An ooh what for dinner?  Still done steaks left, so maybe toss them on grill once again.  Gorgeous sunny day.


----------



## macraven

Steak for us tonight but using the broiler 
Too hot outside !

I’m Lynne’s menu twin tonight...


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Are you still in the same place Todd??


 Yeah...still there...my 16th anniversary was in June. It's rough right now with COVID running rampant and trying to find supplies...just like last year. But...we got through it once and we can get through it again.

All the systems were back online by noon which was good but still frustrating. Tomorrow is Friday and I can't wait to be away from work for a couple of days.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> I woke up with a pain in my side. I have a history of kidney stones, so I want to get it checked out before it becomes worse.


better to attend to now vs when on vacation!  Good luck


Lynne G said:


> And ooh did you see, ugh, those poor peoples along the Louisiana, Texas and part of the Alabama coast maybe getting the brunt of the newest tropical depression?  Quiet the storms that have come into the Gulf.  Though thankful the one that came when we were to fly when it hit FLA, went more West then they thought, and we landed without any heavy rain or wind.


It’s been quite the active year, can stop anytime


soniam said:


> In the meantime, you can just do an in-cube retirement


Lol I’ve only been working as a realtor for last 25+   years, now only rare referrals.  Unofficially retired from real job to hover over MiL & my Mom, both with Alzheimer’s.  Shamefully, many days during those challenging times I I wished I was back in the office. Took a lot of vacations to clear head tho!


schumigirl said:


> hope this AHS redeems itself after the past few that have missed the mark for us.....enjoyed the first 2 a lot, then not really. I didn`t realise it was starting up again, will look out for it. Is this the one with Cindy Crawford daughter in it? Think that put me off as she`s no actress.


I never got thru 1st season. Did enjoy the last Armageddon themed ones


schumigirl said:


> What a carry on to retire!!!
> 
> We do have just as much red tape though.......I guess it keeps folks in jobs that need them.....


Yes, said exactly the same to somebody today. 


soniam said:


> Gall stones are terrible. My husband's family have all had their gallbladders out. My husband got his out before he turned 30. They kept saying that it couldn't be that since he was too young, but it definitely was.


Honestly, until you have one, difficult to believe how nasty


schumigirl said:


> 4 of those days were on morphine....then got morphine head when they took me off it......still wasn`t as bad as the gall stone pain. Had to wait till the inflamation went down after that attack before they could finally take it out.


Oh my!  Not sure what I was given but, comfortably numb. Found out I was allergic to morphine on previous surgery. Oy


macraven said:


> Steak for us tonight but using the broiler
> Too hot outside !
> 
> I’m Lynne’s menu twin tonight...


Yum. I made ham BBQ sandwiches & burgers with corn on cob.  Stuffed.  For dessert had a piece of the candy corn that I found in grocery today. 

Every year I try it, thinking maybe it’ll taste better. Same as pumpkin spice anything


----------



## macraven

I hope that piece of candy corn that keisha found and ate,  wasn’t on the store floor


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, never seem to only eat one piece of that candy corn.  Gosh, all Fall food starting to show up in the grocery and big box stores.


----------



## Charade67

I'm feeling somewhat better this evening. I'm scheduled to have a CT scan next week. I also have a prescription for pain medication. After the appointment today I went home and took a nap.

This evening we took a trip to Home Depot. A couple of weeks ago we purchased a new front door and asked our contractor to pick it up. He texted dh today and said he went to get the door, but was told there wasn't a door purchased under our name or phone number. Dh and I went to Home Depot to clear this up. We were told that yes, they had a door on hold for us and that our contractor's name was on the paperwork. Dh texted the contractor and told him that the door was ready to be picked up at Home Depot. Dude had gone to Lowes.  We would have picked up the door ourselves, but we were driving a Honda Fit.



Lynne G said:


> An ooh what for dinner


 Dh was supposed to cook on the grill tonight, but we ended up at Olive Garden.



keishashadow said:


> Found out I was allergic to morphine on previous surgery.


I was given morphine with my last kidney stone. Didn't do a darn thing. 



keishashadow said:


> For dessert had a piece of the candy corn that I found in grocery today.
> 
> Every year I try it, thinking maybe it’ll taste better. Same as pumpkin spice anything


 I like candy corn in small doses, but not a fan of the pumpkin spice craze. 

I normally bring desserts to our Thanksgiving dinner at our friend's house, but this year our kitchen may be in disarray due to all the home improvements. I have a backup plan though. There is a cheesecake store in town I've been wanting to try. 

Dh is watching  football.....again. I need to find something to do.


----------



## macraven

Charade I do hope you feel better real soon !
Hope your tests can reveal if all is fine 

in the meantime, rest up as you have a vacation planned next month !

You are planning for Thanksgiving and I am stalled at what should I do for dinner tomorrow night ..

are you up for the night light tonight?


----------



## Charade67

Tonight the words night light made me think of Lite-Brite (Now I have the old commercial jingle stuck in my head.)


----------



## macraven




----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Yeah...still there...my 16th anniversary was in June. It's rough right now with COVID running rampant and trying to find supplies...just like last year. But...we got through it once and we can get through it again.
> 
> All the systems were back online by noon which was good but still frustrating. Tomorrow is Friday and I can't wait to be away from work for a couple of days.



I can imagine how rough it is. And yes, it`ll pass again, I think though we all thought this year would be better.....so far.....no. Hope you have a lovely weekend though, sounds as though you`ll be ready for it. 





keishashadow said:


> better to attend to now vs when on vacation!  Good luck
> 
> It’s been quite the active year, can stop anytime
> 
> Lol I’ve only been working as a realtor for last 25+   years, now only rare referrals.  Unofficially retired from real job to hover over MiL & my Mom, both with Alzheimer’s.  Shamefully, many days during those challenging times I I wished I was back in the office. Took a lot of vacations to clear head tho!
> 
> I never got thru 1st season. Did enjoy the last Armageddon themed ones
> 
> Yes, said exactly the same to somebody today.
> 
> Honestly, until you have one, difficult to believe how nasty
> 
> Oh my!  Not sure what I was given but, comfortably numb. Found out I was allergic to morphine on previous surgery. Oy
> 
> Yum. I made ham BBQ sandwiches & burgers with corn on cob.  Stuffed.  For dessert had a piece of the candy corn that I found in grocery today.
> 
> Every year I try it, thinking maybe it’ll taste better. Same as pumpkin spice anything
> 
> 
> View attachment 600064
> 
> View attachment 600065




lol.....I love that meme! 

I never understood the fascination with pumpkin spice anything.......I was told it was because I`m British......lol......not a fan. It`s slowly creeping over here too now. 

Burgers sound good! 

Must have missed Armageddon???? Murder House and Asylum for me were the best ones so far. I do like Sarah Paulson but not sure if she`s still in them now.






Charade67 said:


> I'm feeling somewhat better this evening. I'm scheduled to have a CT scan next week. I also have a prescription for pain medication. After the appointment today I went home and took a nap.
> 
> This evening we took a trip to Home Depot. A couple of weeks ago we purchased a new front door and asked our contractor to pick it up. He texted dh today and said he went to get the door, but was told there wasn't a door purchased under our name or phone number. Dh and I went to Home Depot to clear this up. We were told that yes, they had a door on hold for us and that our contractor's name was on the paperwork. Dh texted the contractor and told him that the door was ready to be picked up at Home Depot. Dude had gone to Lowes.  We would have picked up the door ourselves, but we were driving a Honda Fit.
> 
> Dh was supposed to cook on the grill tonight, but we ended up at Olive Garden.
> 
> I was given morphine with my last kidney stone. Didn't do a darn thing.
> 
> I like candy corn in small doses, but not a fan of the pumpkin spice craze.
> 
> I normally bring desserts to our Thanksgiving dinner at our friend's house, but this year our kitchen may be in disarray due to all the home improvements. I have a backup plan though. There is a cheesecake store in town I've been wanting to try.
> 
> Dh is watching  football.....again. I need to find something to do.



Glad you`re feeling better Charade, and hope you sleep well too and pain meds will hopefully help. 

Sounds like they didn`t give you enough morphine.....it really should at the very least take the worst of it, if it did nothing I`d still have been screaming in agony. But, fingers crossed the scan will pinpoint your issues and hopefully pain will be managed till then. 





It`s not supposed to be raining this morning! It`s very light so hoping in an hour it`ll be off and we`ll get out. It`s not going to be cold although it looks pretty miserable so far, outside lights are still on so it`s quite dark with all the cloud. Although looks like the sun is beginning to peep through all that cloud. Doubt I`ll need sunscreen today.

No cooking tonight as we`re out for dinner, and lunch will be either crab or shrimp salad, maybe both. 

Trying to organise our book group`s next meet.....this should be easy, but there`s always one or two. A new lady wants to join, but last time we took someone new it didn`t work out and she didn`t stay so we`re all hesitant to take her on. 

Pancake morning today......mac......yep, bacon too! 




























Happy Friday ​


----------



## Charade67

Ugh! I can't sleep. I'm okay as long as I don't turn on either side. Of course I'm a side sleeper. I'm now in my recliner in the living room, watching Murder, She Wrote.

I looked up my medical records and my last kidney stone was almost exactly 2 years ago. I remember being in a lot of pain and very nauseous. I don't know how much morphine I was given, but it didn't do anything. I was eventually given something called Ketorolac. Both the pain and nausea were gone in about 10 minutes.  I've had difficulty with other medications too. I don't react to Codine the way most people do. Instead of making me drowsy it keeps me awake.


I am going to try to get back to sleep. I'm just thankful that I don't have to get up and go to work in the morning.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, I hope you did get some good night  sleep.  And I hope they find out why you are in pain.  May you be feeling a bit better today.  Hope you can leave work early if you are not feeling well.  Well wishes and good thoughts you’ll feel good again.  Will be nice to see you at the beginning of October. 

No rain here yet. Though phone kindly flashed that extreme weather warnings that expire in 1 day and 10 hours. Last day of our heat wave, with a most bright sunny sunrise and glorious sunshine streaming through the windows. And that last day chance of thunderstorms, with flash flood warnings posted for late afternoon into the evening.

And ooh bacon? Hope your rain is gone, Schumi. And I do like the pumpkin filling of a pumpkin pie, but I hate the flavor in coffee or other.

Yay, a lazy enough Friday for me.  DH got up earlier than I did.  Well I was awake, as I just awake right around when the alarm should go off.  And once he gets up, he’s noisy.  But no matter.  I tend to be a good sleeper.  And promptly went back to sleep when he left.

That fabulous Friday feeling homies.  Woot! Woot! 

And yeah:


Yep, a bit longer weekend?  Wahoo indeed.


----------



## macraven

Charade 
My Mr Mac had build up of uriric ( sp) before and had an issue with a second kidney stone years later

very painful for him
He acted like he was passing a baby....

just hope whatever is going on with your body, the doctor can do what ever test it takes to alleviate your pain


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Charade, I hope you did get some good night sleep. And I hope they find out why you are in pain. May you be feeling a bit better today. Hope you can leave work early if you are not feeling well. Well wishes and good thoughts you’ll feel good again. Will be nice to see you at the beginning of October.


 Thanks Lynne. Fortunately I don't work on Fridays. I'm being totally lazy today. 



macraven said:


> Charade
> My Mr Mac had build up of uriric ( sp) before and had an issue with a second kidney stone years later
> 
> very painful for him
> He acted like he was passing a baby....
> 
> just hope whatever is going on with your body, the doctor can do what ever test it takes to alleviate your pain


Thanks Mac. I think I have had 3 kidney stones in the past 5 years. The first was the worst. I am not totally convinced that the pain I am experiencing is a kidney stone. I'm not experiencing the same issues that I did with the last kidney stones.  Unfortunately they can't get me in for a scan until Thursday. 

I'm not feeling too bad right now, so I feel like I should be doing something productive. I made a packing list for my October trip, so I guess that's something.


----------



## Metro West

Charade67 said:


> Tonight the words night light made me think of Lite-Brite (Now I have the old commercial jingle stuck in my head.)
> 
> View attachment 600136


 We loved Lite Brite as kids except they didn't have any additional designs at the time so when you were done...you were done.



Hope everyone is doing well today...another hot and humid Florida day for us with showers later. 

Have a good weekend!


----------



## macraven

Charade I do remember when you had the one stone years back 
It was so painful for you


----------



## Charade67

Mac, I think you missed the worst one of all. The first one started back in December 2016 and was not resolved until February 2017. It was both physically and financially painful.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

just waiting for my morning stack of papers to shuffle to arrive - so I can do a quick stop in.

It's been busy at work ( so unusual for summer for us ) and busy at home as well.  Weather has cooled down, and I have noticed this week that some of the leaves are starting to change.  It is getting darker earlier now and like @schumigirl I am turning the lamps on just after 9:00 pm now.  I am hoping that the fall weather holds on for a bit.  I will be a happy camper if the snow stays away until after Halloween. 

Dh's birthday surprise was a hit!!!  He was either going to love or hate it...and he loved it!!!  So far, he's only picked the numbers that are on cards...so no actual gift opening yet.  But he eagerly waits to punch a cup.  I did add the latitude and longitude for different nascar raceways.  It is just the groupings in numbers without the comma or degree sign.   I don't want to make it too easy for him   He has asked...and I told him he will get the key to them....unless he figures out what the groups of numbers are lol.  Now to plan his surprise party!!!!  Flights are booked for family members that are flying it.  It will be a great weekend!!!!

Not sure what is up for this weekend.  Maybe head out to another movie.  We went to a movie last weekend for part of our anniversary day.  It felt soooooooooo good to go out and do something normal.  We also went to the Canadian version of  The Palm and had an amazing steak supper.  It was soooooooo good.  We almost had to roll eachother out of there lol. 

We were talking about heading to Vegas for little get away.  We almost booked flights, hotel, and see my favorite - Keith Urban  and dh was said to wait and see what was up at his work.  Well....I came home to a letter - I an now required to go for jury duty.  Of course it's the day we would be flying home.  I'm just not going to get any sort of getaway this fall anymore. 

Well...a stack of paper arrived.  I should get working on some spreadsheets and shuffle these.  Hopefully that's all there is today. 

Take care hommies!!!!  @Charade67, I hope your feeling better soon, and get some answers as to what is causing your pain.


----------



## macraven

Well can’t top how you celebrate birthdays!
You put a lot of time and effort into it and I’m sure your husband enjoys it 

we just exchange a card and that’s about the extent of it

lol
We are low key peeps on celebrations but it was how I was raised once I started school


----------



## Pumpkin1172

macraven said:


> Well can’t top how you celebrate birthdays!
> You put a lot of time and effort into it and I’m sure your husband enjoys it


This is just for the big " 50" .  Other than that...we don't usually even exchange a card.  We didn't even exchange cards for our anniversary.   We are pretty low key people.  He looked at me after and said " I hope you don't expect me to do something like this! "  I told him nope...and told dd the same.  I just want a holiday somewhere...that's all I'm asking for.  With covid and travel restrictions....it's looking like my birthday wish won't be happening


----------



## macraven

I’m sure he loved what you did for him and made his day feel extra special

It was a labor of love you did for him on his milestone  day.


----------



## Charade67

Wow Pumpkin. That's amazing. I know he is going to enjoy opening all of those gifts. When is his actual birthday?

Dh wants to do a trip for his 60th next year. He's been talking about Las Vegas. I wonder what Vegas is like at Christmas time.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hello all.  Charade sorry to see you are not too well and hope you get it all sorted soon.  Pumpkin hope your DH enjoyed his day.  We “usually” do a special trip for a big birthday but for my 50th we got married on the day and then went to our holiday home (now sold) in Devon.  Didn’t want to leave my elderly doggie at that time.

We have been busy with the GC still on summer break and beginning work on the house etc.  Unfortunately our tree surgeon contracted Covid so that work is delayed.  He’s the first person we know to have tested positive recently so that was sad to hear

We had a good weekend away at my best friend in Yorkshire last week.  Felt really nice to all be together again.  Very relaxing - we just did some walks and garden centres.

Em’s school reopens Wednesday, L’s Thursday, J has to go for testing Thursday and returns Friday so that will be our summer over and back to early starts and out the door.

Do hope everyone is doing ok. x


----------



## soniam

@Pumpkin1172 Happy birthday to your husband. It looks like a great party.

I love pumpkin stuff, with or without spice. I don't usually get pumpkin drinks in the fall though, because I don't really like Starbucks. Sometimes I have a pumpkin black tea in the fall. It makes good butter tea for keto breakfast. Can't stand candy corn though.



Charade67 said:


> Ugh! I can't sleep. I'm okay as long as I don't turn on either side. Of course I'm a side sleeper. I'm now in my recliner in the living room, watching Murder, She Wrote.
> 
> I looked up my medical records and my last kidney stone was almost exactly 2 years ago. I remember being in a lot of pain and very nauseous. I don't know how much morphine I was given, but it didn't do anything. I was eventually given something called Ketorolac. Both the pain and nausea were gone in about 10 minutes.  I've had difficulty with other medications too. I don't react to Codine the way most people do. Instead of making me drowsy it keeps me awake.
> 
> 
> I am going to try to get back to sleep. I'm just thankful that I don't have to get up and go to work in the morning.


I am allergic to codeine, so they are always reluctant to give me painkillers. I guess the next step up is strong. I also have issues with ibuprofen causing stomach upset/vomiting. The only time I have ever needed any good pain killers or muscle relaxers was when I was having really bad neck/back problems due to carpal tunnel (shooting pain from my neck down to my hands) and when I had diverticulitis. Felt like someone had hit me in the lower abdomen for like 2 weeks. They gave me something that helped take the edge off, some sort of anti-cramping medicine. The 3 antibiotics probably helped too. Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Charade67 said:


> Dh wants to do a trip for his 60th next year. He's been talking about Las Vegas. I wonder what Vegas is like at Christmas time.


My bil and his gf went between Christmas and New Years, and they said it was somewhat crowded, but it wasn't bad...but they also said they wouldn't do New Years there.  It would be too insane busy with people.  This was 2019 when they went.  I do know that a co-worker of dh's just came back from Vegas, and he said it was busy...and masking was everywhere, but they felt really safe.  I don't know how I would feel yet in big crowds.  We tried at the begining of July, and I was too uncomfortable when it got too crowded.  


Realfoodfans said:


> We had a good weekend away at my best friend in Yorkshire last week. Felt really nice to all be together again. Very relaxing - we just did some walks and garden centres.
> 
> Em’s school reopens Wednesday, L’s Thursday, J has to go for testing Thursday and returns Friday so that will be our summer over and back to early starts and out the door.


Sounds like you had a lovely get away!  Hopefully back to school goes well!!!


soniam said:


> I am allergic to codeine, so they are always reluctant to give me painkillers. I guess the next step up is strong. I also have issues with ibuprofen causing stomach upset/vomiting. The only time I have ever needed any good pain killers or muscle relaxers was when I was having really bad neck/back problems due to carpal tunnel (shooting pain from my neck down to my hands) and when I had diverticulitis. Felt like someone had hit me in the lower abdomen for like 2 weeks. They gave me something that helped take the edge off, some sort of anti-cramping medicine. The 3 antibiotics probably helped too. Hope you get to feeling better.


That sounds like it was quite the experience - Yikes!  

I much as my name says Pumpkin....I don't like anything pumpkin - except pumpkin pie or muffins.  I don't like any of the pumpkin spice things.  

I always called my kids pumpkin....and when I had a dayhome (daycare) in our home when our boys were little....I called it " The Pumpkin Patch "...hence the name Pumpkin 

Is it 4:30 yet?  It's a quiet afternoon in the office today.


----------



## Robo56

Good Friday afternoon Sans family  









Lynne G said:


> Oh Robo, glad to hear your coughing less, and continued well wishes your back feels better and better. Good luck with the Halloween decor shopping, and yay, for Fall drink getting from Starbucks. Yep, our Fall countdowns are ticking away, and yep, why I don’t mind most of Orlando’s weather. It’s ever so hot and humid here. With those nasty storms always at the ready.



Thank you Lynne. Back is moving along. It will just take time. Yep I do like some of the Fall drinks at Starbucks. 




Charade67 said:


> 30 minutes until lunch. After work I am going to my medical office. I woke up with a pain in my side. I have a history of kidney stones, so I want to get it checked out before it becomes worse



Charade so sorry to hear you are in pain. Have you been able to pass your kidney stones in the past on your own? Lots of prayers and good wishes coming your way. Hope you are able to pass Stone.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Dh's birthday surprise was a hit!!



Wow......I bet he was surprised with your generosity. Happy Birthday to your hubby.




Well I did make it to Target for my walk yesterday. Will have to do Big Lots another time.  Did get my Pumpkin Cream cold brew. That’s the only Pumpkin drink I like at Starbucks and it’s so good.

I do like the Pumpkin Marshmallow Latte shower gel, lotion and candles at ”Bath and Body Works”. Pumpkin scent reminds me of Halloween.

We have a storm brewing outside. Hope it brings in some mildly cooler temps. It has been really hot today. 

Going to take a quick nap. Stormy weather is good for naps.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin…….I’m so happy to hear your surprises went well…..he’ll love your gifts I’m sure…..


Charade hope you feel better soon…..pain is never fun. Las Vegas would be a fun trip for your husband and his special birthday.



Not a fan of pumpkin anything……tried pumpkin pie thinking I’d like it a few years ago…….nah, not for me. Except……I’m with Robbie…..love the pumpkin marshmallow latte products from Bath & Body……gorgeous.


Soniam, must be hard for your docs finding you good pain relief……sounds nasty for you with ibuprofen! I feel so lucky I can take anything. 





Not long home from our birthday meal out for Tom’s birthday.,…..beautiful evening with lovely fresh oysters to start, perfect steaks, nice wine and desserts and exceptional service. Can’t ask for more.

We did book for my birthday next month while we were in……it’s perfection, everything is cooked as it should be and staff make the evening…….he did get Happy Birthday sung to him too. We do still make a little fuss over birthdays here. 

I think we may sleep late tomorrow as I enjoyed a couple of cocktails we shared a lovely bottle of red wine, and now on our 2nd bottle of red wine at home……







Sipping last glass of wine for tonight…….it has been a lovely evening.

Hope everyone is doing good tonight……..it’s the weekend and a Bank Holiday weekend in the UK.

Bacon up in the morning Mac………


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you get a restful nap, Robo.  

Yeah, sun is shining, thunder heard and phone has three times flashed lightning in the area. No rain we have had. From the weather radar, all seemed to be North of us. Did some errands and a Target run, and it was lots of traffic and very hot feeling out. The day that has flash flood warnings, also has excessive heat warnings. Oh so muggy out, so it’s no wonder rain clouds form. At least today, last day of the 5th heat wave we’ve had this Summer. 85 the high tomorrow, with more chances of storms, and still that oh so humid air. Sunday, still saying will be stormy, but at beast the humidity will be lower, and still around 84 the high predicted. So sunshine will still be enjoyed this weekend.

Friday night, alright, alright. And yeah,


Indeed, indeed.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Not long home from our birthday meal out for Tom’s birthday.,…..beautiful evening with lovely fresh oysters to start, perfect steaks, nice wine and desserts and exceptional service. Can’t ask for more.
> 
> We did book for my birthday next month while we were in……it’s perfection, everything is cooked as it should be and staff make the evening…….he did get Happy Birthday sung to him too. We do still make a little fuss over birthdays here.
> 
> I think we may sleep late tomorrow as I enjoyed a couple of cocktails we shared a lovely bottle of red wine, and now on our 2nd bottle of red wine at home……
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 600353
> 
> 
> 
> Sipping last glass of wine for tonight…….it has been a lovely evening.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good tonight……..it’s the weekend and a Bank Holiday weekend in the UK.
> 
> Bacon up in the morning Mac………


 Look at you two! You look like you are having a ball!


----------



## Charade67

Tonight was interesting. Dh and I decided to go to a university volleyball game (one of B's good friends is on the team) while we could.  The school is going to be increasing Covid protocols starting Monday. We got there and found out the game had been cancelled due to some of the opposing team testing positive. So we watched half of the school volleyball team play the other half for a couple of matches. 



soniam said:


> I am allergic to codeine, so they are always reluctant to give me painkillers. I guess the next step up is strong. I also have issues with ibuprofen causing stomach upset/vomiting. The only time I have ever needed any good pain killers or muscle relaxers was when I was having really bad neck/back problems due to carpal tunnel (shooting pain from my neck down to my hands) and when I had diverticulitis. Felt like someone had hit me in the lower abdomen for like 2 weeks. They gave me something that helped take the edge off, some sort of anti-cramping medicine. The 3 antibiotics probably helped too. Hope you get to feeling better.


That sounds like a nightmare. Thankfully I am not allergic to any pain medication, but there is an antibiotic I am allergic to. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> My bil and his gf went between Christmas and New Years, and they said it was somewhat crowded, but it wasn't bad...but they also said they wouldn't do New Years there.


 We would definitely leave before New Years. DH's birthday is Christmas Eve. 



Robo56 said:


> Have you been able to pass your kidney stones in the past on your own?


 The last 2 yes, but the first one was a nightmare. Long story short- the stone was stuck and kept getting infected. I had 2 stints before they were finally able to remove the stone.



schumigirl said:


> Las Vegas would be a fun trip for your husband and his special birthday.


He absolutely loves Vegas. Me, I can tolerate it. I have only been there once and I was expecting B at the time. 


More preseason football tonight. Ugh.


----------



## Lynne G

Why more than one screen at home, Charade.  Hope you are not in pain now. 

Ah so happy it’s a Friday night, not a Saturday one.  Little one felt like pizza.  So pizza it was.  And enough left for older one, when he comes home in another hour or so.  He’s always hungry, as I think he does not eat much for dinner while at work.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all! Terrible day here in Orlando...lots of rain, thunder and some lightening. I wouldn't want to be headed to the parks today. Supposed to be raining most of the weekend which is great for sleeping.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Look at you two! You look like you are having a ball!




lol.....we certainly did Todd! 

Just saw you post.....I forgot you are always up so early.....it`s nice to have such friendly company this time of the morning! Good Morning to you 

Shame your weather is sucky, but as you say.....it makes for a relaxing weekend when you don`t have to do anything! Have a good one......






Charade67 said:


> Tonight was interesting. Dh and I decided to go to a university volleyball game (one of B's good friends is on the team) while we could.  The school is going to be increasing Covid protocols starting Monday. We got there and found out the game had been cancelled due to some of the opposing team testing positive. So we watched half of the school volleyball team play the other half for a couple of matches.
> 
> That sounds like a nightmare. Thankfully I am not allergic to any pain medication, but there is an antibiotic I am allergic to.
> 
> We would definitely leave before New Years. DH's birthday is Christmas Eve.
> 
> The last 2 yes, but the first one was a nightmare. Long story short- the stone was stuck and kept getting infected. I had 2 stints before they were finally able to remove the stone.
> 
> He absolutely loves Vegas. Me, I can tolerate it. I have only been there once and I was expecting B at the time.
> 
> 
> More preseason football tonight. Ugh.



I think people underestimate how painful these things can be. Hopefully it`s not that this time, but also hope it`s something and nothing making you feel bad. 

We go between adding in a few days in Vegas either in the middle or the end of some of our trips. We have a friend at the hotel that loves Vegas and has given us many tips.....we`ll make it one day. I have no clue if we`ll be like your husband and love it or be ambivalent about it. 




We slept like rocks last night, and had the best sleep in this morning, I think it was around 8am before we woke up, can`t remember the last time we slept for so long and so late. 

Last night was so much fun. We did witness a little mini scene when a family tried to come in and one of the teen boys was wearing a sleeveless baggy tank top style tee shirt which is not allowed as part of the dress code, I think that`s one of their few rules along with trainers (tennis shoes)  but they weren`t happy although eventually they did leave. The Steakhouse is in a rather lovely hotel, but it`s not stuffy, just nice. 

Today, the sun is shining and it`s warm outside. Definitely a day for doing the bedding. How exciting........

Lunch is bacon with more bacon, pancakes and a poached egg on top. mac......you`ll smell the aroma when he starts cooking it........ 

Friends coming over for Chinese food tonight, not sure if we`re doing game night or not.....one of the guys is the competitive one who just has to top everyone else with every darn thing.......lol.....guess we all know someone like that in real life.....and no one wants to play if he`s there.....even his wife!! So we may just have some food and a drink......diet starts again tomorrow.......

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.........Bank Holiday here Monday, so a long weekend for a lot of folks........



























Happy Saturday 


​


----------



## macraven

Excited for bacon morning topped with a pancake
Made by schumi


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Excited for bacon morning topped with a pancake
> Made by schumi



Well, Tom is cooking right now....I did make up the pancake batter....I helped  

Sitting outside in the sun, I can smell it cooking from here.....might be time to wander in and see if he needs anything doing, knowing the answer is no.....lol......

Yep, time to eat........


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh bacon?  Ooh the smell of pancakes.  I’d be there.  

Thinking maybe I’ll do bacon sandwiches today. Still warm overnight, as 75 out, but no streaming sun through windows. Cloudy morning. With rain chances all the day. Not much scheduled on our Saturday. Older one works later today, into the late night, I have a return I want to do, and that’s it. And oops, I left a bag of chocolate pieces I had bought yesterday, in the car, and almost forgot it. Quickly put it in the refrigerator. Still tastes good, though oddly shaped smooshed pieces now.

Oh no, Metro, rainy park time is not as fun.  But agree rain can make it a lazy weekend. And since we too get a rainy weekend, I am planning to be lazy this weekend.


----------



## tink1957




----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


>



Hey Vicki......good to see you! Hope you`re getting excited for your trip soon.....hope you`re all doing well.




Lunch was so nice......mac ate most of the bacon........

Just been down to the fruit trees......they are filling up nicely. Lots of plums again this year, but some have been ruined by the birds, wish we could educate them to pick one and stick to it, instead of attacking them all......pears are in abundance too this year. 

Stood on a ladder to get the top of one of the apple trees. 















Such a gorgeous day here today......although I think after today summer may be over.


----------



## macraven

Yes I did make a pig out of myself 

and it was worth it for the bacon


----------



## Lynne G

Going to make the bacon now.  Kids are still sound asleep, but easy to eat bacon cold or reheated.


----------



## Metro West

The storm from this morning moved on out and now we have sunny and sauna-like weather. More storms coming this PM.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

quick early weekend check in!

It was a beautiful evening, we went to go visit friends that were out camping.  Had some burgers, beverages and a smore with a fire roasted marshmallow. 

We were going to go fishing, but she's brother was coming I to town late last night.  Haven't heard from him yet.  So fishing might still be in the plans for today. 


schumigirl said:


> think we may sleep late tomorrow as I enjoyed a couple of cocktails we shared a lovely bottle of red wine, and now on our 2nd bottle of red wine at home……


That was a great picture of you too.  Have a great day today


Lynne G said:


> Did some errands and a Target run, and it was lots of traffic and very hot feeling out. The day that has flash flood warnings, also has excessive heat warnings. Oh so muggy out, so it’s no wonder rain clouds form. At least today, la
> [/QUOTE
> I miss target.  I hope your super humid weather subsides soon
> 
> 
> 
> Metro West said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning all! Terrible day here in Orlando...lots of rain, thunder and some lightening. I wouldn't want to be headed to the parks today. Supposed to be raining most of the weekend which is great for sleeping.
Click to expand...

Enjoy the cooler sleeping.  Hopefully the clearer skies stay for the daytime for those who are in the parks!  Enjoy your day today 
Well...I see the coffee is ready.  Going to enjoy some coffee with Bailey's and see what this Saturday holds 
Have a great day everyone


----------



## keishashadow

Upset stomach i thot from Ham BBQ appeared to be a bug that Jr wound up with too.  Didn’t keep me from keeping that 3rd vaccine appointment.  The mr was amused to finally get a ‘cute’ bandaid with a heart on it lol.  It truly is the simple things in life.

right now, arm sore & getting achey.  Would be nice to not get the same side effects we had with prior two.  



Charade67 said:


> Tonight the words night light made me think of Lite-Brite (Now I have the old commercial jingle stuck in my head.)


don’t remember the song, vividly do the pain of stepping on them.  Still have one out in the game cupboard, hasn’t seen the light of day in years.


schumigirl said:


> Must have missed Armageddon???? Murder House and Asylum for me were the best ones so far. I do like Sarah Paulson but not sure if she`s still in them now.


not sure if autocorrect or foggy brain…Apocalypse.  I did watch another 20 minutes of first ‘double feature’.  going to give it another shot 


schumigirl said:


> Trying to organise our book group`s next meet.....this should be easy, but there`s always one or two. A new lady wants to join, but last time we took someone new it didn`t work out and she didn`t stay so we`re all hesitant to take her on.


how do u fire a person from book club, would be awkward I’m sure 


macraven said:


> My Mr Mac had build up of uriric ( sp) before and had an issue with a second kidney stone years later
> 
> very painful for him
> He acted like he was passing a baby.


i gotta agree with him sounds awful


Charade67 said:


> I think I have had 3 kidney stones in the past 5 years


yikes.  A repeat offender.  Do they still offer that sitting in vat of water thing/ultrasound? (medical name escapes me) to break them up?


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I an now required to go for jury duty. Of course it's the day we would be flying home. I'm just not going to get any sort of getaway this fall anymore.


oh boy, what are the odds?  Sorry


macraven said:


> Well can’t top how you celebrate birthdays!
> You put a lot of time and effort into it and I’m sure your husband enjoys it
> 
> we just exchange a card and that’s about the extent of it
> 
> lol
> We are low key peeps on celebrations but it was how I was raised once I started school


my parents would do the cake for immediate family, favorite home-cooked meal and a gift.  We were thrilled And looked forward to it, simpler times.  yet, one of the reasons I roll differently lol.  Life is short, seize the day 


Realfoodfans said:


> He’s the first person we know to have tested positive recently so that was sad to hear


you are very fortunate there!  Better now than if he came by and exposed you to it unknowingly.  Most I know here have lost at least one (usually elderly or immuno comprimised) family member.   Not to mention so many who did recover are still suffering with long haul symptoms, including my one DS.  



Pumpkin1172 said:


> My bil and his gf went between Christmas and New Years, and they said it was somewhat crowded, but it wasn't bad...but they also said they wouldn't do New Years there. It would be too insane busy with people. This was 2019


i’ve heard it’s off the chain as to crowds then.  Was rather shocked how crowded super bowl weekend was until it dawned on me the sports betting & the huge watch parties they have.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I always called my kids pumpkin


I’d give anything to hear my Dad call me pumpkin again.  


Robo56 said:


> I do like the Pumpkin Marshmallow Latte shower gel, lotion and candles at ”Bath and Body Works”. Pumpkin scent reminds me of Halloween.





schumigirl said:


> tried pumpkin pie thinking I’d like it a few years ago…….


you must’ve had the ‘wrong’ pumpkin pie lol.  One of my most requested desserts, year round.  That & a pumpkin roll is all i’ll touch.  Do enjoy sweet potatoes prepared both savory & sweet


Metro West said:


> The storm from this morning moved on out and now we have sunny and sauna-like weather. More storms coming this PM.


my GD there for 3 days to celebrate her BD.  Pulled up the weather earlier to confirm IDA won’t impact them.  Surprised to not even see the normal afternoon showers I’ve come to expect in the summer there.  Personally, much prefer those evening ones, well, except for HHN


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Second cup of coffee and bailey's.  Dh went over to his sister's house to visit with his siblings.  I should probably get myself presentable soon...but I'm just enjoying my lazy morning.  

No bacon here this morning. but I did have a toasted tomato sammie with fresh garden tomatoes we bought at the Farmer's Market.  Sooooooo yummy!!!!!!


----------



## J'aime Paris

I've only been away since around Thursday afternoon, as pages of chatter has been added, lol!  Sounds as if most everyone is enjoying their weekend.    

Anyone who is in the path of Ida, please stay safe!

Just wanted to give Charade healing wishes!  I hope you're much more comfortable with the meds, and the doctors can help figure it out.
(I've dealt with kidney stones too, and they are the worst!)

Pumpkin, AWESOME job on DH's surprise!!!  Your hard work paid off and he loves it!!! 




Yesterday was one of the happiest and most joyful days!!!   
These young adults (100 exactly), deserve to be celebrated, especially for everything they've missed and had to endure during the last year and a half.

The girls heading to the ceremony.  Power walk in heels!!



Officially recognized as members of the professional dental community!  Mom may have shed a few tears of pride...




Assigned work stations.  DD and one of the roommates ended up across from each other.  Uh oh!!  This could be trouble, lol!!




We went out for dinner with the girls families after the many phots and reception at the Dental School.  It was a very late night, but I'm sure I slept with a smile on my face!


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> my GD there for 3 days to celebrate her BD.  Pulled up the weather earlier to confirm IDA won’t impact them.  Surprised to not even see the normal afternoon showers I’ve come to expect in the summer there.  Personally, much prefer those evening ones, well, except for HHN


 Yeah...the typical daily showers have been hit or miss this year. It could storm like crazy at the office which is about 10 minutes from Universal and nothing at the house which is near Ocoee. We always have wacky weather down here. As my neighbor likes to say...I you don't like the weather go across the street it will be different.


----------



## soniam

Two of my favorite pumpkin dishes that I make are pumpkin polenta and pumpkin rum cake. I make the pumpkin polenta instead of stuffing for holiday meals.



schumigirl said:


> Just been down to the fruit trees......they are filling up nicely. Lots of plums again this year, but some have been ruined by the birds, wish we could educate them to pick one and stick to it, instead of attacking them all......pears are in abundance too this year.
> 
> Stood on a ladder to get the top of one of the apple trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a gorgeous day here today......although I think after today summer may be over.


Having fruit trees would be great for my jam making. I have to buy stuff at the farmer's market usually. I haven't had time in a few years for any jam making though. I am hoping to do some this fall for xmas presents. Unfortunately, I didn't have time this summer, so I couldn't make any peaches, which seems to be a favorite when I give them out. I will probably just do pears, apples, cranberries, and maybe plums. I would make marmalade, but I am really the only one that likes that. Can't eat any of my own goods right now, since I am back on keto after being terribly bad and lazy during vacation and for the past few weeks.


----------



## macraven

Just put me on your mail list when your batch of jam is done...


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> quick early weekend check in!
> 
> It was a beautiful evening, we went to go visit friends that were out camping.  Had some burgers, beverages and a smore with a fire roasted marshmallow.
> 
> We were going to go fishing, but she's brother was coming I to town late last night.  Haven't heard from him yet.  So fishing might still be in the plans for today.
> 
> That was a great picture of you too.  Have a great day today
> 
> Enjoy the cooler sleeping.  Hopefully the clearer skies stay for the daytime for those who are in the parks!  Enjoy your day today
> Well...I see the coffee is ready.  Going to enjoy some coffee with Bailey's and see what this Saturday holds
> Have a great day everyone



Thank you.....hope you get to enjoy some fishing today, and yes cooler evenings are nicer to sleep in......




keishashadow said:


> Upset stomach i thot from Ham BBQ appeared to be a bug that Jr wound up with too.  Didn’t keep me from keeping that 3rd vaccine appointment.  The mr was amused to finally get a ‘cute’ bandaid with a heart on it lol.  It truly is the simple things in life.
> 
> right now, arm sore & getting achey.  Would be nice to not get the same side effects we had with prior two.
> 
> 
> don’t remember the song, vividly do the pain of stepping on them.  Still have one out in the game cupboard, hasn’t seen the light of day in years.
> 
> not sure if autocorrect or foggy brain…Apocalypse.  I did watch another 20 minutes of first ‘double feature’.  going to give it another shot
> 
> how do u fire a person from book club, would be awkward I’m sure
> 
> i gotta agree with him sounds awful
> 
> yikes.  A repeat offender.  Do they still offer that sitting in vat of water thing/ultrasound? (medical name escapes me) to break them up?
> 
> oh boy, what are the odds?  Sorry
> 
> my parents would do the cake for immediate family, favorite home-cooked meal and a gift.  We were thrilled And looked forward to it, simpler times.  yet, one of the reasons I roll differently lol.  Life is short, seize the day
> 
> you are very fortunate there!  Better now than if he came by and exposed you to it unknowingly.  Most I know here have lost at least one (usually elderly or immuno comprimised) family member.   Not to mention so many who did recover are still suffering with long haul symptoms, including my one DS.
> 
> 
> i’ve heard it’s off the chain as to crowds then.  Was rather shocked how crowded super bowl weekend was until it dawned on me the sports betting & the huge watch parties they have.
> 
> I’d give anything to hear my Dad call me pumpkin again.
> 
> 
> you must’ve had the ‘wrong’ pumpkin pie lol.  One of my most requested desserts, year round.  That & a pumpkin roll is all i’ll touch.  Do enjoy sweet potatoes prepared both savory & sweet
> 
> my GD there for 3 days to celebrate her BD.  Pulled up the weather earlier to confirm IDA won’t impact them.  Surprised to not even see the normal afternoon showers I’ve come to expect in the summer there.  Personally, much prefer those evening ones, well, except for HHN



Glad you still made the appointment.....very cute with the heart plaster on......and glad to hear it wasn`t the cooking but a bug, it`ll pass in no time and hope your boy feels better soon. 

I love sweet potatoes savoury or sweet style, and I love pumpkin, but only savoury it seems. But, yes, maybe I do need to try the right one......

I do remember Apocalypse.....I think we gave up on that one too. The first 2 or 3 are so hard to beat. 






J'aime Paris said:


> I've only been away since around Thursday afternoon, as pages of chatter has been added, lol!  Sounds as if most everyone is enjoying their weekend.
> 
> Anyone who is in the path of Ida, please stay safe!
> 
> Just wanted to give Charade healing wishes!  I hope you're much more comfortable with the meds, and the doctors can help figure it out.
> (I've dealt with kidney stones too, and they are the worst!)
> 
> Pumpkin, AWESOME job on DH's surprise!!!  Your hard work paid off and he loves it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday was one of the happiest and most joyful days!!!
> These young adults (100 exactly), deserve to be celebrated, especially for everything they've missed and had to endure during the last year and a half.
> 
> The girls heading to the ceremony.  Power walk in heels!!
> View attachment 600518
> 
> 
> Officially recognized as members of the professional dental community!  Mom may have shed a few tears of pride...
> View attachment 600519
> 
> 
> 
> Assigned work stations.  DD and one of the roommates ended up across from each other.  Uh oh!!  This could be trouble, lol!!
> View attachment 600520
> 
> 
> 
> We went out for dinner with the girls families after the many phots and reception at the Dental School.  It was a very late night, but I'm sure I slept with a smile on my face!



Lovely pictures, and what a lovely ceremony. Yes, I can see many tears were shed, but what a happy occasion. 

One of our friends coming tonight is bringing a new gin for us to try.....will post a picture of it and let you know what I think of it.




Metro West said:


> Yeah...the typical daily showers have been hit or miss this year. It could storm like crazy at the office which is about 10 minutes from Universal and nothing at the house which is near Ocoee. We always have wacky weather down here. As my neighbor likes to say...I you don't like the weather go across the street it will be different.



lol...we say in Scotland, if you don`t like the weather wait half an hour and it`ll change....usually true. 




soniam said:


> Two of my favorite pumpkin dishes that I make are pumpkin polenta and pumpkin rum cake. I make the pumpkin polenta instead of stuffing for holiday meals.
> 
> 
> Having fruit trees would be great for my jam making. I have to buy stuff at the farmer's market usually. I haven't had time in a few years for any jam making though. I am hoping to do some this fall for xmas presents. Unfortunately, I didn't have time this summer, so I couldn't make any peaches, which seems to be a favorite when I give them out. I will probably just do pears, apples, cranberries, and maybe plums. I would make marmalade, but I am really the only one that likes that. Can't eat any of my own goods right now, since I am back on keto after being terribly bad and lazy during vacation and for the past few weeks.



The farmer next to us, his wife has a small cottage industry and makes chutney`s and pies and some jams with them too. In exchange for the fruit we get some of her prize products and an endless supply of fresh eggs! Seems fair. We do manage to have a few plums and apples ourselves before they disappear. 

My friend who passed away a couple of years ago used to take some too and she made chutney too. I`ve never been one to do things like that, well, I don`t get the chance as all the fruit is now accounted for.....

I do like rum, but weirdly I hate any dessert with any type of alcohol in it. Folks think I`ll like them, but not for me.

Oh you`ll get back into it soon......on vacations you`re allowed to be naughty. 





Surprised at just how gorgeous a day it`s been. Spent a lot of it in the garden.

Waiting for some friends arriving, then get some food ordered and thank goodness as I am starving! Won`t be a late night with them and no game night.....phew! Nice and relaxing.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Saturday. Nothing much going on here. We went out for brunch today and I resisted getting the lemon french toast. I had a much healthier meal. 

I picked up my pain medication today but doubt I will use it. The soreness is almost gone, but I still plan to get my scan on Thursday.



Lynne G said:


> Why more than one screen at home, Charade.


 I don't know exactly what you were trying to say there, but we only have one TV. Sometimes I will watch stuff on my Ipad.



schumigirl said:


> We go between adding in a few days in Vegas either in the middle or the end of some of our trips. We have a friend at the hotel that loves Vegas and has given us many tips.....we`ll make it one day. I have no clue if we`ll be like your husband and love it or be ambivalent about it.


It's an interesting place that is worth visiting at least once. DH loves it, but I am more of a one and done person. 



tink1957 said:


>


 Hi Tink!



keishashadow said:


> Upset stomach i thot from Ham BBQ appeared to be a bug that Jr wound up with too.


Hope you feel better soon. 



keishashadow said:


> don’t remember the song, vividly do the pain of stepping on them. Still have one out in the game cupboard, hasn’t seen the light of day in years.


 



   Now you can have the song stuck in your head. 



keishashadow said:


> yikes. A repeat offender. Do they still offer that sitting in vat of water thing/ultrasound? (medical name escapes me) to break them up?


 I never sat in a vat of water, so I guess not. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Just wanted to give Charade healing wishes! I hope you're much more comfortable with the meds, and the doctors can help figure it out.
> (I've dealt with kidney stones too, and they are the worst!)


 Thank you! I am seriously doubting it's a kidney stone now, but I do hope the scan will tell me what is bothering me.



J'aime Paris said:


> Yesterday was one of the happiest and most joyful days!!!


Congrats again to your daughter. 



soniam said:


> Having fruit trees would be great for my jam making.


I'm in line behind Mac for some homemade jam. 

I think I slept through the back on this morning. Dinner will be simple with hot dogs and corn on the cob on the grill.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Oh Keisha we know many who have been unwell and MIL passed with Covid last year but nobody other than James recently.  Hope I’m not tempting fate saying that.  We are still very cautious and careful and always wear masks in enclosed places.

Pumpkin your mention of s’mores reminded me I still have the makings unused from holiday.  Think that would be a nice thing to do at the fire pit tomorrow or Monday before term time begins.

L had been asking to bake and I kept putting it off but this morning she did a great chocolate cake and they all enjoyed some this afternoon.

We enjoy Vegas with my son and DIL as they push us to keep going but I’m not sure if we would go on our own - unless as a short visit to a show.  Will be a few years I think now they have baby X.

Beautiful day here and a garden day.  As Schumi said it’s a bank holiday weekend and will be busy at all the local walking places so we won’t be tempted to go far.

We were up very early so won’t be late to bed -particularly as I’m really enjoying a series of books I’ve got into so an hour or so of that.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh almost dinner time on this very soggy day.  I think we drove through a yellow weather radar rainfall.  Even the fast wipers were no match.  Though I did feel sorry for car that passed across from me, as a huge wall of water splashed that car, as we went through a deeper than looked puddle.  But once less West of where we were, not as much rain.  Had to wear sunglasses at one point.  But sky was mostly gray all day.  And to be repeated tomorrow.  And when came home, pants now on.  Almost cool feeling out.  77 was the high, and now 70 out.  Nice to not hear the AC blowing for a change.  And by Wednesday or Thursday, the remnants of Ida will give us more rain.  But for those along our Southern coasts in Ida’s path, stay safe, and hope all is okay, after the storm.

And it’s a little one and me for dinner again. She’s not sure what in mood for. I’m thinking maybe pasta. Easy and usually filling. And for lunch, we fried up some burgers and air fried some french fries, and of course, poured some melted cheese over the fries, and broke up the last two pieces of bacon over those cheese fries. Nothing left. Eh, maybe Chinese food would be good. I could go for some soup and lo mein.

Charade, glad you are not in as much pain. And would be good to know exactly what caused it, with your Thursday’s visit.

Ah nothing like a quiet night, smaller screen for me, as little one likes to play online on our largest TV.

Hope all have a good Saturday night.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Happy Saturday. Nothing much going on here. We went out for brunch today and I resisted getting the lemon french toast. I had a much healthier meal.
> 
> I picked up my pain medication today but doubt I will use it. The soreness is almost gone, but I still plan to get my scan on Thursday.
> 
> I don't know exactly what you were trying to say there, but we only have one TV. Sometimes I will watch stuff on my Ipad.
> 
> It's an interesting place that is worth visiting at least once. DH loves it, but I am more of a one and done person.
> 
> Hi Tink!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can have the song stuck in your head.
> 
> I never sat in a vat of water, so I guess not.
> 
> Thank you! I am seriously doubting it's a kidney stone now, but I do hope the scan will tell me what is bothering me.
> 
> Congrats again to your daughter.
> 
> I'm in line behind Mac for some homemade jam.
> 
> I think I slept through the back on this morning. Dinner will be simple with hot dogs and corn on the cob on the grill.



Glad you are in less pain and discomfort today Charade......yes, keeping the scan appointment is worth it to find out what the issue is. Hope you continue to improve though. 

And a nice lunch is always good. 





Lori.......I think you`d love this gin my friend Felicity brought round tonight.......it was beautiful with fizzy lemonade and lots of ice, very fruity and a strong blackcurrant taste which we all loved. 

We`re thinking of having a Gin of the month from now on. You can buy into a club that does similar, they massively advertise on tv, but we could just choose our own as we all love the flavoured options rather than plain gin. Sounds like a nice plan to me....... 











Chinese food was so good......one couple picked up the order on the way here, but of course they added more stuff....so although we all ate a lot, there was a lot we didn`t eat put in the trash. Don`t do leftovers.

All of us are busy in the morning, so was a short and sweet few hours together catching up, always fun. 

Hopefully planning to walk in the morning, weather looks ok-ish. Long as it`s dry, we`ll go. 

Not long till bedtime here......


----------



## Metro West

Just an off the wall question...did anyone watch the first two episodes of AHS this week? I don't know where this season is going but it will interesting to see.


----------



## Charade67

Since I bought some new shirts for my Disney trip, I thought I should get at least one for my Universal trip. This is the one I ordered except the scarf will be Ravenclaw colors.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Just an off the wall question...did anyone watch the first two episodes of AHS this week? I don't know where this season is going but it will interesting to see.



Someone told me we only have it shown on Hulu this year over here, we don`t have that. I did notice though all the other seasons are on Netflix now, I need to check and see where they are being shown, although I have lost interest in them last few years. 




Charade67 said:


> Since I bought some new shirts for my Disney trip, I thought I should get at least one for my Universal trip. This is the one I ordered except the scarf will be Ravenclaw colors.
> 
> View attachment 600606



Nice shirt. 




Not as cloudy as forecast, I think there`ll be a little sunlight in an hour or so. Almost pitch black now when I got up this morning. I guess Autumn really is just around the corner now. 

Keeping bacon for lunch today, quick breakfast and then out, thinking of making bacon, poached egg and avocado tower and some salad for lunch and dinner is some mahoosive lamb shanks. Will cook that in some red wine, redcurrant, rosemary and garlic in the slow cooker all day. 

And a catch up with some friends day and some reading too. Almost finished this months book choice, never seemed to find the time to have read it more this last month.

Tea is infused enough now.......

























Happy Sunday ​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Which book are you reading this month Schumi?  My group is doing the Michelle Obama book but I read it previously and will be away for the next meeting so opted out.  Still working through The Seven Sisters series and enjoying it.

Nice shirt Charade.  I bought three Disney ones but they will probably be worn out by the time we return to Florida!

Sounds like heavy rain for you Lynne.  I’m sure we will be getting plenty at some point.

Gorgeous morning here but the heaviest dew as Louie and I wandered the garden earlier.  Certainly Autumn colours peeping in.

The pub just a short walk from us is having a  “fun day” today so I am going up with L later as Em and J have to find new Astroturf trainers so heading to the shops.

Traditional Sunday lunch this afternoon so brunch when the troops are all ready this morning.

Happy Sunday all x


----------



## Metro West

Morning all! Getting ready for breakfast...waffles and sausage. It's going to be another lazy Sunday. 

Enjoy the day!


----------



## Lynne G

A easy like a Sunday morning here.  

Good Morning homies.  A cloudy 68 out.  Shorts will be worn, as seems to be a warmer day.  Still those afternoon chances of rain, but weather guy, on morning news, said not as rainy a day as yesterday was. 

Ooh Schumi may be making bacon. Think I might have smelled it. LoL.  And you know me, I’m enjoying some tea this morning too. Hope you finished your book.

Hope you enjoyed your trip to the pub with the kids, Julie.  And found the perfect sneakers for the kids too.

Another lazy day, Metro? Yes, please.

And so, that largest screen is mine, as is the now quiet house. Seems little one was up until those very wee hours, and I thought I heard older one say, all agreed online to be playing at 3am. So I doubt I will see either kid up until later, more like a late lunch getting up time. Fine with me. I actually like these quiet mornings.

So our Sunday plans? Trash goes to the curb, and birthday girl makes me say I now have kids in their 20’s. Where did the time go? And yeah, she turned 4 when Katrina hit NO. I hope all stay safe while Ida visits the NO and Southern coasts today. Sending good thoughts all are okay after the storm. But yeah, two storms on this date. One way to have all remember her birth date. 

 Super Stupendous Sunday homies.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Someone told me we only have it shown on Hulu this year over here, we don`t have that. I did notice though all the other seasons are on Netflix now, I need to check and see where they are being shown, although I have lost interest in them last few years.


 Truth be told...so have I but there is something about the show that I have to watch every season. 
Crazy I know.


----------



## J'aime Paris

soniam said:


> Two of my favorite pumpkin dishes that I make are pumpkin polenta and pumpkin rum cake. I make the pumpkin polenta instead of stuffing for holiday meals.
> 
> 
> Having fruit trees would be great for my jam making. I have to buy stuff at the farmer's market usually. I haven't had time in a few years for any jam making though. I am hoping to do some this fall for xmas presents. Unfortunately, I didn't have time this summer, so I couldn't make any peaches, which seems to be a favorite when I give them out. I will probably just do pears, apples, cranberries, and maybe plums. I would make marmalade, but I am really the only one that likes that. Can't eat any of my own goods right now, since I am back on keto after being terribly bad and lazy during vacation and for the past few weeks.


Pumpkin rum cake sounds nice!  
My mom used to can jam, and all sorts of foods..... years ago.

​


Charade67 said:


> Happy Saturday. Nothing much going on here. We went out for brunch today and I resisted getting the lemon french toast. I had a much healthier meal.
> 
> I picked up my pain medication today but doubt I will use it. The soreness is almost gone, but I still plan to get my scan on Thursday.
> 
> I don't know exactly what you were trying to say there, but we only have one TV. Sometimes I will watch stuff on my Ipad.
> 
> It's an interesting place that is worth visiting at least once. DH loves it, but I am more of a one and done person.
> 
> Hi Tink!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can have the song stuck in your head.
> 
> I never sat in a vat of water, so I guess not.
> 
> Thank you! I am seriously doubting it's a kidney stone now, but I do hope the scan will tell me what is bothering me.
> 
> Congrats again to your daughter.
> 
> I'm in line behind Mac for some homemade jam.
> 
> I think I slept through the back on this morning. Dinner will be simple with hot dogs and corn on the cob on the grill.


Been to Las Vegas a handful times.  We have a friend who lives there, and he takes us to places off of the strip.  It's a whole other world away from the glitz and casinos.




Realfoodfans said:


> Oh Keisha we know many who have been unwell and MIL passed with Covid last year but nobody other than James recently.  Hope I’m not tempting fate saying that.  We are still very cautious and careful and always wear masks in enclosed places.
> 
> Pumpkin your mention of s’mores reminded me I still have the makings unused from holiday.  Think that would be a nice thing to do at the fire pit tomorrow or Monday before term time begins.
> 
> L had been asking to bake and I kept putting it off but this morning she did a great chocolate cake and they all enjoyed some this afternoon.
> 
> We enjoy Vegas with my son and DIL as they push us to keep going but I’m not sure if we would go on our own - unless as a short visit to a show.  Will be a few years I think now they have baby X.
> 
> Beautiful day here and a garden day.  As Schumi said it’s a bank holiday weekend and will be busy at all the local walking places so we won’t be tempted to go far.
> 
> We were up very early so won’t be late to bed -particularly as I’m really enjoying a series of books I’ve got into so an hour or so of that.


Get in all the fun before school starts!




Lynne G said:


> Ooh almost dinner time on this very soggy day.  I think we drove through a yellow weather radar rainfall.  Even the fast wipers were no match.  Though I did feel sorry for car that passed across from me, as a huge wall of water splashed that car, as we went through a deeper than looked puddle.  But once less West of where we were, not as much rain.  Had to wear sunglasses at one point.  But sky was mostly gray all day.  And to be repeated tomorrow.  And when came home, pants now on.  Almost cool feeling out.  77 was the high, and now 70 out.  Nice to not hear the AC blowing for a change.  And by Wednesday or Thursday, the remnants of Ida will give us more rain.  But for those along our Southern coasts in Ida’s path, stay safe, and hope all is okay, after the storm.
> 
> And it’s a little one and me for dinner again. She’s not sure what in mood for. I’m thinking maybe pasta. Easy and usually filling. And for lunch, we fried up some burgers and air fried some french fries, and of course, poured some melted cheese over the fries, and broke up the last two pieces of bacon over those cheese fries. Nothing left. Eh, maybe Chinese food would be good. I could go for some soup and lo mein.
> 
> Charade, glad you are not in as much pain. And would be good to know exactly what caused it, with your Thursday’s visit.
> 
> Ah nothing like a quiet night, smaller screen for me, as little one likes to play online on our largest TV.
> 
> Hope all have a good Saturday night.


Good eats at Lynne's house!!



schumigirl said:


> Glad you are in less pain and discomfort today Charade......yes, keeping the scan appointment is worth it to find out what the issue is. Hope you continue to improve though.
> 
> And a nice lunch is always good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori.......I think you`d love this gin my friend Felicity brought round tonight.......it was beautiful with fizzy lemonade and lots of ice, very fruity and a strong blackcurrant taste which we all loved.
> 
> We`re thinking of having a Gin of the month from now on. You can buy into a club that does similar, they massively advertise on tv, but we could just choose our own as we all love the flavoured options rather than plain gin. Sounds like a nice plan to me.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese food was so good......one couple picked up the order on the way here, but of course they added more stuff....so although we all ate a lot, there was a lot we didn`t eat put in the trash. Don`t do leftovers.
> 
> All of us are busy in the morning, so was a short and sweet few hours together catching up, always fun.
> 
> Hopefully planning to walk in the morning, weather looks ok-ish. Long as it`s dry, we`ll go.
> 
> Not long till bedtime here......


I definitely need to find that gin!!  Looks so nice!

We are already in a wine club....is it wrong to think of a gin club too, lol??




Charade67 said:


> Since I bought some new shirts for my Disney trip, I thought I should get at least one for my Universal trip. This is the one I ordered except the scarf will be Ravenclaw colors.
> 
> View attachment 600606


Love that!!   So cute, I'd buy it too!



schumigirl said:


> Someone told me we only have it shown on Hulu this year over here, we don`t have that. I did notice though all the other seasons are on Netflix now, I need to check and see where they are being shown, although I have lost interest in them last few years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as cloudy as forecast, I think there`ll be a little sunlight in an hour or so. Almost pitch black now when I got up this morning. I guess Autumn really is just around the corner now.
> 
> Keeping bacon for lunch today, quick breakfast and then out, thinking of making bacon, poached egg and avocado tower and some salad for lunch and dinner is some mahoosive lamb shanks. Will cook that in some red wine, redcurrant, rosemary and garlic in the slow cooker all day.
> 
> And a catch up with some friends day and some reading too. Almost finished this months book choice, never seemed to find the time to have read it more this last month.
> 
> Tea is infused enough now.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday ​


I love it when it's pitch black in the morning!  We aren't there quite yet...

First cup of coffee coming up for me shortly!






A quick Sunday morning stop in!  The grandparents will all be here in about an hour.  We are all meeting DD at an area restaurant for brunch.  Continuing the celebrations from Friday night, since the grandparents weren't able to attend.
This will likely be the last time they see DD in person until Thanksgiving.  (Which is 88 days away.....how is that even possible?)


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Truth be told...so have I but there is something about the show that I have to watch every season.
> Crazy I know.



I know what you mean, it’s so different from a lot of other shows on offer, I just wish they’d go back to their original format……good stories and good actors.

Breakfast sounded good and like the new profile pic  





J'aime Paris said:


> Pumpkin rum cake sounds nice!
> My mom used to can jam, and all sorts of foods..... years ago.
> 
> ​
> Been to Las Vegas a handful times.  We have a friend who lives there, and he takes us to places off of the strip.  It's a whole other world away from the glitz and casinos.
> 
> 
> 
> Get in all the fun before school starts!
> 
> 
> 
> Good eats at Lynne's house!!
> 
> 
> I definitely need to find that gin!!  Looks so nice!
> 
> We are already in a wine club....is it wrong to think of a gin club too, lol??
> 
> 
> 
> Love that!!   So cute, I'd buy it too!
> 
> 
> I love it when it's pitch black in the morning!  We aren't there quite yet...
> 
> First cup of coffee coming up for me shortly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick Sunday morning stop in!  The grandparents will all be here in about an hour.  We are all meeting DD at an area restaurant for brunch.  Continuing the celebrations from Friday night, since the grandparents weren't able to attend.
> This will likely be the last time they see DD in person until Thanksgiving.  (Which is 88 days away.....how is that even possible?)
> 
> View attachment 600672View attachment 600673
> 
> View attachment 600674




You’d like it Lori……very fresh blackcurrant flavours!

Yes, we’re in a few wine clubs and thoroughly enjoy them, but think our gin club would have around 8 members ……not exactly groundbreaking, but it would be fun!

Sounds a lovely day planned today too……long celebrations are always fun!!! Have a super time and a lovely meal. 




Supposed to be going to see our friends new foal they’re going to be training, but it’s cold today and the stables aren’t the warmest of places, so we’ll go another day.

We did walk 7 miles this morning, but although it was dry, it was very breezy and cool. Warm shower when we got home was appreciated. Now watching the Belgium Grand Prix which hasn’t actually started yet due to torrential rain and no visibility. We’ve been to that race many times over the years, and it is the dampest place in the whole of Europe!! But, amazing race track, one of the best races around. It’ll be a shame if it doesn’t go ahead today, not looking good. 

Lamb is simmering away nicely for later……can’t wait to eat that tonight……


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon everyone. Nothing much going on here today. So far just church and lunch with friends. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Nice shirt Charade. I bought three Disney ones but they will probably be worn out by the time we return to Florida!


I am praying that this mess clears up sooner than later and you will be able to travel to the U.S. again.  Dh has mentioned going to Vegas for his birthday next year, but has also suggested London. He has been there before. I have not. 



Metro West said:


> Morning all! Getting ready for breakfast...waffles and sausage. It's going to be another lazy Sunday.


Lazy Sundays are great. I have already had an afternoon nap. 



Lynne G said:


> and birthday girl makes me say I now have kids in their 20’s.


 Happy birthday to your daughter.



schumigirl said:


> Now watching the Belgium Grand Prix which hasn’t actually started yet due to torrential rain and no visibility. We’ve been to that race many times over the years, and it is the dampest place in the whole of Europe!! But, amazing race track, one of the best races around. It’ll be a shame if it doesn’t go ahead today, not looking good.


 Did you get to have your race? Ours was last night instead of the usual Sunday race. It was more of a demolition derby than a race. Thankfully none of the drivers were injured. 

I have no idea what I will do with the rest of the day. I should do something productive, but probably won't.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon everyone. Nothing much going on here today. So far just church and lunch with friends.
> 
> I am praying that this mess clears up sooner than later and you will be able to travel to the U.S. again.  Dh has mentioned going to Vegas for his birthday next year, but has also suggested London. He has been there before. I have not.
> 
> Lazy Sundays are great. I have already had an afternoon nap.
> 
> Happy birthday to your daughter.
> 
> Did you get to have your race? Ours was last night instead of the usual Sunday race. It was more of a demolition derby than a race. Thankfully none of the drivers were injured.
> 
> I have no idea what I will do with the rest of the day. I should do something productive, but probably won't.



London is amazing. It`s quite a self contained city and easy to see all the tourist areas in quite a short time. We can take the train and spend the day there easily, although it`s been a while since we did with the pandemic. It`s also easy to get to the Harry Potter experience outside of London too. 

the race was abandoned thankfully, they did two laps behind the safety car so drivers could get half points. If they hadn`t abandoned it, there would have been carnage as there was no visibility at all. 

Haven`t followed Nascar for a long time, only usually see it when something like you mentioned happens. Never like to see any driver hurt.

Hope you`re feeling ok today. 





Dinner was lush!! I do love slow cooked lamb with all it`s flavours, and made a plum cobbler for dessert and whipped up some custard. Very winter like dish, but felt appropriate today as it`s not been the nicest day weather wise.

Spent some time catching up with friends on Facetime and then spoke to my cousin in LI for an hour or so, always good to catch up with her too. I look forward to the day we can get back to NY and LI too. Long island is so beautiful, we enjoyed all our visits out there. 

Dark so early now.......

Hope everyone`s doing good......


----------



## Lynne G

Birthday girl’s dinner request.  Home made chicken noodle soup, fresh bought baguette, Caesar salad, with some strips of the left over chicken, that I had saved from putting into the soup, and we baked some chocolate chip cookies, as she is not a cake eating fan, and we all were happy to eat them not much past getting the cookies out of the oven.  

Trash has left the house, ready in the street. No rain to be seen, though some very gray looking clouds went by. Was very muggy out, even if the sun was not seen more of the day.

Sunday night is the get ready for week day routines.  Sniff, as means the weekend is at its end.  But happy the a bit longer weekend this week, a bit longer weekend the next two weekends.  How nice is that?  Though this coming weekend means the end of the Summer season.  Another sniff.  But it does mean, my Fall trip is getting that much closer.  And for that, woot!

Restful sleep tonight homies.  Monday is tomorrow.  Yeah, I know….


----------



## macraven

To your girl!


----------



## soniam

Happy Birthday to your daughter, @Lynne G

@schumigirl I forgot that you are an F1 fan too. The race was a big nothing. It wouldn't have been safe to continue though. Can't wait for the USGP in October. We have season tickets/dedicated seats. We have friends that usually come in for it, but they are getting their house in California ready to be sold. Also, I think she is having some knee issues. It's a bummer. It's so much fun to go with them. My husband bought a used Ferrari a few months ago. The Ferrari Club is doing some fancy shindig the Friday night before. Got to lose weight to wear one of my dresses, or do the even harder thing, try to buy another that I like. I detest clothes shopping, especially fancy clothes shopping. My tastes tend toward simpler, older styles from the 40s and 50s. Most stuff now doesn't always work for me.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick Sunday night stop in!

We finally got out fishing today.  It was a bit cool, but it was a good day.  This momma caught the most fish in the boat today  I kept telling them it was because of my lure...the fish love it. It works every time lol    We only caught one keeper (as there are size limits on fish here) but, we put it back for another day.

We stopped for supper at one of those "small hidden gem" places in a tiny little hamlet ( don't blink driving by or you'll miss it lol).  It was so delicious, and the place was extremely busy tonight.  It seems more and more city people are driving out to this place.  It was a good way to finish off the day.  



Charade67 said:


> I picked up my pain medication today but doubt I will use it. The soreness is almost gone, but I still plan to get my scan on Thursday.


I do that with my migraine medication.  I only take it when I really need to.  I hope you don't have to use it.  


schumigirl said:


> We`re thinking of having a Gin of the month from now on. You can buy into a club that does similar, they massively advertise on tv, but we could just choose our own as we all love the flavoured options rather than plain gin. Sounds like a nice plan to me.......


I think that sounds like a wonderful club to join!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I know mornings are dark now when dh gets up for work at 5:30.  I just looked outside just after 9:00 tonight, and the sun has just set.  The leaves are turning, and no temps anymore above 20C .  I won't be long until my evening walks are in the dark again.


Charade67 said:


> Since I bought some new shirts for my Disney trip, I thought I should get at least one for my Universal trip. This is the one I ordered except the scarf will be Ravenclaw colors.


OMG....that shirt is adorable 


J'aime Paris said:


> A quick Sunday morning stop in! The grandparents will all be here in about an hour. We are all meeting DD at an area restaurant for brunch. Continuing the celebrations from Friday night, since the grandparents weren't able to attend.
> This will likely be the last time they see DD in person until Thanksgiving. (Which is 88 days away.....how is that even possible?)


I hopw your brunch went well.  The 88 days will seem like a long time at first, but soon enough you will see how the time flies until you see her again.  Some days are easier than others.  


Lynne G said:


> Sunday night is the get ready for week day routines. Sniff, as means the weekend is at its end. But happy the a bit longer weekend this week, a bit longer weekend the next two weekends. How nice is that? Though this coming weekend means the end of the Summer season. Another sniff. But it does mean, my Fall trip is getting that much closer. And for that, woot!


Happy birthday to your dd.  I hope you had a good day!.  How much longer until your trip?  Soon enough you will be doing the single digit dance!  


soniam said:


> I detest clothes shopping, especially fancy clothes shopping. My tastes tend toward simpler, older styles from the 40s and 50s. Most stuff now doesn't always work for me.


I am the same.  I really don't like clothes shopping either.  Let's not even talk about buying jeans.  I would rather pick my eyes out of their sockets with an ice pick, than shop for jeans 

Take care Hommies!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> Happy Birthday to your daughter, @Lynne G
> 
> @schumigirl I forgot that you are an F1 fan too. The race was a big nothing. It wouldn't have been safe to continue though. Can't wait for the USGP in October. We have season tickets/dedicated seats. We have friends that usually come in for it, but they are getting their house in California ready to be sold. Also, I think she is having some knee issues. It's a bummer. It's so much fun to go with them. My husband bought a used Ferrari a few months ago. The Ferrari Club is doing some fancy shindig the Friday night before. Got to lose weight to wear one of my dresses, or do the even harder thing, try to buy another that I like. I detest clothes shopping, especially fancy clothes shopping. My tastes tend toward simpler, older styles from the 40s and 50s. Most stuff now doesn't always work for me.



I love dress, coat and boot shopping......that`s about it. I`m better than I used to be for clothes shopping, but hate if it`s for someone else.......I like the sound of your style though, 50`s dresses can be so lovely. 

Hope he enjoys the new car! We`ve driven some Ferrari`s on race days, although almost did my back in climbing into one of the rather sleeker ones......lol.....fun drive!

We`ve been F1 fans all our lives. We have family members who have always been involved and Zandvoort that is back on the calendar finally this week was one of the first races in my memory. For all the wrong reasons of course, I was 6 years old when Roger Williamson died there, horrible crash.

I was so happy when I met Tom he was as big of an F1 fan as I had been brought up to be. Last few years though.....it`s changed a lot and not all for the better. We were lucky though with family members involved in various parts of the business we never had to rough it in the crowds......lol.....we felt so sorry for everyone there yesterday. Spa can be notorious for weather and that was among the worst we had ever seen there. It also gets cold, so cars wouldn`t function as they should. Shame really as our newest rising superstar was 2nd on the grid, young George Russell....he`s a name to watch in the future.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick Sunday night stop in!
> 
> We finally got out fishing today.  It was a bit cool, but it was a good day.  This momma caught the most fish in the boat today  I kept telling them it was because of my lure...the fish love it. It works every time lol    We only caught one keeper (as there are size limits on fish here) but, we put it back for another day.
> 
> We stopped for supper at one of those "small hidden gem" places in a tiny little hamlet ( don't blink driving by or you'll miss it lol).  It was so delicious, and the place was extremely busy tonight.  It seems more and more city people are driving out to this place.  It was a good way to finish off the day.
> 
> 
> I do that with my migraine medication.  I only take it when I really need to.  I hope you don't have to use it.
> 
> I think that sounds like a wonderful club to join!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I know mornings are dark now when dh gets up for work at 5:30.  I just looked outside just after 9:00 tonight, and the sun has just set.  The leaves are turning, and no temps anymore above 20C .  I won't be long until my evening walks are in the dark again.
> 
> OMG....that shirt is adorable
> 
> I hopw your brunch went well.  The 88 days will seem like a long time at first, but soon enough you will see how the time flies until you see her again.  Some days are easier than others.
> 
> Happy birthday to your dd.  I hope you had a good day!.  How much longer until your trip?  Soon enough you will be doing the single digit dance!
> 
> I am the same.  I really don't like clothes shopping either.  Let's not even talk about buying jeans.  I would rather pick my eyes out of their sockets with an ice pick, than shop for jeans
> 
> Take care Hommies!!!!



Good job on the fishing! It`s something I`ve never done in my life is fishing of any kind. And don`t you just love those back of beyond places that serve the best food! 

Yes, we wouldn`t do the club advertised on tv....if only we despise the guy doing the advertisement.......lol.....but creating our own purchases would be fun, and tasting too of course. We are missing our wine tasting sessions, as they haven`t returned yet. 

Yes, I agree with the weather, although you get it so much colder than us when it does change. We had around 14c (58F) all day yesterday, but it felt much cooler and we did notice the leaves are starting to really fall off the trees around us now. Sure sign Autumn is on the way. Along with the cooler temps of course. I think our schools go back next Monday which means summer is over. It`s been a good one though for us this year.....I even have a slight tan which is unusual for me! 





Missed a birthday? Belated happy birthday to your daughter lynne.

Monday again and another dull start to the day, going to be around low to mid 60`s but no sunshine. Makes for nice walking weather though, but not great for the last Bank Holiday of the year till Christmas. I think the seafront will get much quieter from now on. Although we`re down so early we usually have it quiet anyway, but considering the early hour it alway surprises us just how many do get out early and not just the dog walkers and joggers. We tend to meet the same folks most days. 

No idea on food today, will smoosh around later and see what we fancy.

And a little sunshine has crept through as I have my 2nd cup of ginger tea. Nice.




























Have a wonderful Monday   ​


----------



## Lynne G

Marvelous Monday homies.  

Yeah, with the back to school time, week days places return to see those that are usually only older adults and younger kids.

Ack, to a not so nice weather Bank Holiday, Schumi. Yep, perfect weather when a walk does not make you sweaty or too cold. Hope lunch will be delicious.

And so, back to that week day routine for me. Tea and screen. Yep. And still up before the sun. Ooh AC just went on. An, glad it did. Did not even get below 70 degrees overnight. 73 out now, and still humid. Still a not as hot day, with 84 the high, and still those rain chances later in the day. Yes, our Summer weather routine of muggy hot days, with later in the day thunderstorms. But time does go by, as the daylight does seem shorter and shorter each day. Sunrise now not for another bit more than half an hour, and sunset now almost a half hour before 8 pm.

Yay, Pumpkin the prize fisher, and enjoying a meal after the fish catching fun.

Monday homies. Why yes it is.       LoL


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> A easy like a Sunday morning here.
> 
> Good Morning homies.  A cloudy 68 out.  Shorts will be worn, as seems to be a warmer day.  Still those afternoon chances of rain, but weather guy, on morning news, said not as rainy a day as yesterday was.
> 
> Ooh Schumi may be making bacon. Think I might have smelled it. LoL.  And you know me, I’m enjoying some tea this morning too. Hope you finished your book.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your trip to the pub with the kids, Julie.  And found the perfect sneakers for the kids too.
> 
> Another lazy day, Metro? Yes, please.
> 
> And so, that largest screen is mine, as is the now quiet house. Seems little one was up until those very wee hours, and I thought I heard older one say, all agreed online to be playing at 3am. So I doubt I will see either kid up until later, more like a late lunch getting up time. Fine with me. I actually like these quiet mornings.
> 
> So our Sunday plans? Trash goes to the curb, and birthday girl makes me say I now have kids in their 20’s. Where did the time go? And yeah, she turned 4 when Katrina hit NO. I hope all stay safe while Ida visits the NO and Southern coasts today. Sending good thoughts all are okay after the storm. But yeah, two storms on this date. One way to have all remember her birth date.
> 
> Super Stupendous Sunday homies.


A very wonderful happy birthday to your DD!!!    




schumigirl said:


> I know what you mean, it’s so different from a lot of other shows on offer, I just wish they’d go back to their original format……good stories and good actors.
> 
> Breakfast sounded good and like the new profile pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’d like it Lori……very fresh blackcurrant flavours!
> 
> Yes, we’re in a few wine clubs and thoroughly enjoy them, but think our gin club would have around 8 members ……not exactly groundbreaking, but it would be fun!
> 
> Sounds a lovely day planned today too……long celebrations are always fun!!! Have a super time and a lovely meal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposed to be going to see our friends new foal they’re going to be training, but it’s cold today and the stables aren’t the warmest of places, so we’ll go another day.
> 
> We did walk 7 miles this morning, but although it was dry, it was very breezy and cool. Warm shower when we got home was appreciated. Now watching the Belgium Grand Prix which hasn’t actually started yet due to torrential rain and no visibility. We’ve been to that race many times over the years, and it is the dampest place in the whole of Europe!! But, amazing race track, one of the best races around. It’ll be a shame if it doesn’t go ahead today, not looking good.
> 
> Lamb is simmering away nicely for later……can’t wait to eat that tonight……


I may swing by the giant liquor store about 30 minutes away sometime this week to see if I can find this gin....and anything else that looks interesting, lol!

DH and I are looking to try a new restaurant this week.  They have lamb on the menu, which is unusual in our area.  I am going to give it a try!!




Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon everyone. Nothing much going on here today. So far just church and lunch with friends.
> 
> I am praying that this mess clears up sooner than later and you will be able to travel to the U.S. again.  Dh has mentioned going to Vegas for his birthday next year, but has also suggested London. He has been there before. I have not.
> 
> Lazy Sundays are great. I have already had an afternoon nap.
> 
> Happy birthday to your daughter.
> 
> Did you get to have your race? Ours was last night instead of the usual Sunday race. It was more of a demolition derby than a race. Thankfully none of the drivers were injured.
> 
> I have no idea what I will do with the rest of the day. I should do something productive, but probably won't.


I'd love to get back to London someday....



Lynne G said:


> Birthday girl’s dinner request.  Home made chicken noodle soup, fresh bought baguette, Caesar salad, with some strips of the left over chicken, that I had saved from putting into the soup, and we baked some chocolate chip cookies, as she is not a cake eating fan, and we all were happy to eat them not much past getting the cookies out of the oven.
> 
> Trash has left the house, ready in the street. No rain to be seen, though some very gray looking clouds went by. Was very muggy out, even if the sun was not seen more of the day.
> 
> Sunday night is the get ready for week day routines.  Sniff, as means the weekend is at its end.  But happy the a bit longer weekend this week, a bit longer weekend the next two weekends.  How nice is that?  Though this coming weekend means the end of the Summer season.  Another sniff.  But it does mean, my Fall trip is getting that much closer.  And for that, woot!
> 
> Restful sleep tonight homies.  Monday is tomorrow.  Yeah, I know….


Sounds like a delish birthday meal and family celebration!!!!




soniam said:


> Happy Birthday to your daughter, @Lynne G
> 
> @schumigirl I forgot that you are an F1 fan too. The race was a big nothing. It wouldn't have been safe to continue though. Can't wait for the USGP in October. We have season tickets/dedicated seats. We have friends that usually come in for it, but they are getting their house in California ready to be sold. Also, I think she is having some knee issues. It's a bummer. It's so much fun to go with them. My husband bought a used Ferrari a few months ago. The Ferrari Club is doing some fancy shindig the Friday night before. Got to lose weight to wear one of my dresses, or do the even harder thing, try to buy another that I like. I detest clothes shopping, especially fancy clothes shopping. My tastes tend toward simpler, older styles from the 40s and 50s. Most stuff now doesn't always work for me.


Sounds like a fun gathering!  
Shopping for fancy clothes isn't fun for me either.....



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick Sunday night stop in!
> 
> We finally got out fishing today.  It was a bit cool, but it was a good day.  This momma caught the most fish in the boat today  I kept telling them it was because of my lure...the fish love it. It works every time lol    We only caught one keeper (as there are size limits on fish here) but, we put it back for another day.
> 
> We stopped for supper at one of those "small hidden gem" places in a tiny little hamlet ( don't blink driving by or you'll miss it lol).  It was so delicious, and the place was extremely busy tonight.  It seems more and more city people are driving out to this place.  It was a good way to finish off the day.
> 
> 
> I do that with my migraine medication.  I only take it when I really need to.  I hope you don't have to use it.
> 
> I think that sounds like a wonderful club to join!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I know mornings are dark now when dh gets up for work at 5:30.  I just looked outside just after 9:00 tonight, and the sun has just set.  The leaves are turning, and no temps anymore above 20C .  I won't be long until my evening walks are in the dark again.
> 
> OMG....that shirt is adorable
> 
> I hopw your brunch went well.  The 88 days will seem like a long time at first, but soon enough you will see how the time flies until you see her again.  Some days are easier than others.
> 
> Happy birthday to your dd.  I hope you had a good day!.  How much longer until your trip?  Soon enough you will be doing the single digit dance!
> 
> I am the same.  I really don't like clothes shopping either.  Let's not even talk about buying jeans.  I would rather pick my eyes out of their sockets with an ice pick, than shop for jeans
> 
> Take care Hommies!!!!


Yay Pumpkin!  Best fisherwoman!!!

I love little hole in the wall type places.  Normally have the best food around!




Lynne G said:


> Marvelous Monday homies.
> 
> Yeah, with the back to school time, week days places return to see those that are usually only older adults and younger kids.
> 
> Ack, to a not so nice weather Bank Holiday, Schumi. Yep, perfect weather when a walk does not make you sweaty or too cold. Hope lunch will be delicious.
> 
> And so, back to that week day routine for me. Tea and screen. Yep. And still up before the sun. Ooh AC just went on. An, glad it did. Did not even get below 70 degrees overnight. 73 out now, and still humid. Still a not as hot day, with 84 the high, and still those rain chances later in the day. Yes, our Summer weather routine of muggy hot days, with later in the day thunderstorms. But time does go by, as the daylight does seem shorter and shorter each day. Sunrise now not for another bit more than half an hour, and sunset now almost a half hour before 8 pm.
> 
> Yay, Pumpkin the prize fisher, and enjoying a meal after the fish catching fun.
> 
> Monday homies. Why yes it is.       LoL


Our sunrise is at 6:15am currently.  I very rarely see that time in the morning....not an early riser.
Sunset is 7:30pm....way too soon for me...






Load of laundry is in the washer before my first cup of coffee!  I need to pay a few bills online, and head to the post office this morning.  
Hope to get the dogs walking before it warms up.  We have been holding onto summer temps, and each afternoon has still been toasty.  No complaints!!  I know it doesn't last....

Stuffed peppers will be supper tonight, and hopefully DH and I fit in a couple episodes of New Girl.  Easy start to the week.

Looking forward to Labor Day weekend.  I'm crossing my fingers DH will take an extra day, so we can have a long weekend at the lake house!


----------



## Lynne G

Paris, hoping your DH does take day off, to make a longer weekend.  We tend to celebrate Labor Day on Sunday. Then everyone usually gets the Monday off.  Older one works Monday, but not Sunday, which is also why we like to do Sunday get togetherness.  And my niece said she’s coming with her three kids, including her 6 week old little one.  Can’t wait to see them.  Hope you do enjoy a very long weekend at the lake.  

Ack, is it lunchtime yet?  Sigh, the early, quick breakfast does not always last until lunch.  Did hear the trash trucks roll by, so may ask the kids to take them back up from the curb if they are empty.  Both have virtual classes.  Little one could go in person for all classes this semester, but she decided only one class in person was the most she was willing to be in a classroom for hours. I don’t blame her.  The City virus numbers are not good.  Sigh.  I hope all will be in person when she graduates at the end of next year.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Early morning stop in.  

Just enjoying my Tim's steeped tea before shuffling papers.  Bright, sunny cool morning so far.  I believe school starts here tomorrow.  First year in 20ish years we haven't had someone starting school.  Feels a weird to not be rushing to get some school supplies, lunch items bought etc.  I guess that's probably why it was so quiet on the lake yesterday 

Is it 4:30 on Thursday yet?  lol  We are planning on taking an extrended long weekend.  Dh has a busy week of things to get ready so we can leave early.  If not, we will probably leave early Friday for the long weekend.  His grandma is turning 100 on Monday.  So there is a big party planned for her on Monday.  But many of the cousins are all meeting in the city over the weekend.  So it will be a good weekend of visiting and celebrating.  

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> A very wonderful happy birthday to your DD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I may swing by the giant liquor store about 30 minutes away sometime this week to see if I can find this gin....and anything else that looks interesting, lol!
> 
> DH and I are looking to try a new restaurant this week.  They have lamb on the menu, which is unusual in our area.  I am going to give it a try!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to get back to London someday....
> 
> 
> Sounds like a delish birthday meal and family celebration!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a fun gathering!
> Shopping for fancy clothes isn't fun for me either.....
> 
> 
> Yay Pumpkin!  Best fisherwoman!!!
> 
> I love little hole in the wall type places.  Normally have the best food around!
> 
> 
> 
> Our sunrise is at 6:15am currently.  I very rarely see that time in the morning....not an early riser.
> Sunset is 7:30pm....way too soon for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Load of laundry is in the washer before my first cup of coffee!  I need to pay a few bills online, and head to the post office this morning.
> Hope to get the dogs walking before it warms up.  We have been holding onto summer temps, and each afternoon has still been toasty.  No complaints!!  I know it doesn't last....
> 
> Stuffed peppers will be supper tonight, and hopefully DH and I fit in a couple episodes of New Girl.  Easy start to the week.
> 
> Looking forward to Labor Day weekend.  I'm crossing my fingers DH will take an extra day, so we can have a long weekend at the lake house!
> 
> View attachment 600947



I hope you find it Lori, it is so nice and not one unique to the UK, we`ve seen that brand in America before. There are so many flavoured gins available now, some local and many distilleries opening up everywhere.......all to our benefit of course! 

I`m hoping to get a very nice bottle of Sloe Gin in with my birthday gifts this year.....I have hinted enough.....lol.....

I hope you do get a long weekend, that`ll be lovely. my cousin was filling me with details of their Labour Day pool party this year.....sounds lovely. 

How was the get together yesterday? I`m sure it was a big success though.......and hope they do a good job cooking the lamb. I like mine pink to rare, or slow cooked for hours. But not cooked correctly it`s either too fatty, or too chewy.....but, hope you enjoy it if you do choose it. 





We got drenched this morning on our walk......it was that type of light rain, that comes down heavy and just soaks you, but we persevered and did 6 miles before giving up as the wind got heavier and just cold. We did laugh as we both were soaked....but we kept going!

Went to my friends house to head down to the stables to see the new foal, she is gorgeous and so gentle. I would have spent longer there, but it really was cold. So, had lunch with her then back home and got a few things done around the house as it was so miserable this afternoon.  

Made donut burgers tonight. It`s never been something Tom would order, but he did say to make him one too.....

2 glazed ring donuts, no cheese on mine and added jalapenos to both, I got more of course! Tom got the very crispy bacon, I prefer mine less so on top of a burger...so had to cook his slightly longer......but it was lush!!! Made some real chips with spicy piri piri seasoning and a dip of mayo and ketchup which is usually served her as a sauce for shrimp cocktail, but also nice for dipping chips in.

As requested, a picture.....also posted a picture of the inspiration from Teak Neighborhood Grill. First place I ever had one. They also forgot the jalapenos in that picture, but brought me a side dish of them.










It is incredibly filling and sweet, spicy and full of flavour. I couldn`t eat both donuts or all the chips tonight.










Lamps are already on tonight, dishwasher has been emptied and will put the tv on soon with a cup of tea and see what`s worth watching, usually we`ll end up on Netflix or DVD`s. 

Hope everyone`s having a lovely Monday........


----------



## Metro West

Good afternoon all! I meant to pop in earlier but this has been a day from hell! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## soniam

Metro West said:


> Good afternoon all! I meant to pop in earlier but this has been a day from hell! Hope everyone is doing well.


Mondays always seem so busy at work. The only worse days are the ones right after vacation. It's like they can't function without you


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Good afternoon all! I meant to pop in earlier but this has been a day from hell! Hope everyone is doing well.



Hope your day gets better Todd.......


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Hope your day gets better Todd.......


 Thanks...about to get better...I get off at 4PM so I'm ready!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh almost done Metro!  Yay!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Paris, hoping your DH does take day off, to make a longer weekend.  We tend to celebrate Labor Day on Sunday. Then everyone usually gets the Monday off.  Older one works Monday, but not Sunday, which is also why we like to do Sunday get togetherness.  And my niece said she’s coming with her three kids, including her 6 week old little one.  Can’t wait to see them.  Hope you do enjoy a very long weekend at the lake.
> 
> Ack, is it lunchtime yet?  Sigh, the early, quick breakfast does not always last until lunch.  Did hear the trash trucks roll by, so may ask the kids to take them back up from the curb if they are empty.  Both have virtual classes.  Little one could go in person for all classes this semester, but she decided only one class in person was the most she was willing to be in a classroom for hours. I don’t blame her.  The City virus numbers are not good.  Sigh.  I hope all will be in person when she graduates at the end of next year.


Thanks Lynne!  If he cannot take the extra day, we will celebrate on Sunday as well!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Early morning stop in.
> 
> Just enjoying my Tim's steeped tea before shuffling papers.  Bright, sunny cool morning so far.  I believe school starts here tomorrow.  First year in 20ish years we haven't had someone starting school.  Feels a weird to not be rushing to get some school supplies, lunch items bought etc.  I guess that's probably why it was so quiet on the lake yesterday
> 
> Is it 4:30 on Thursday yet?  lol  We are planning on taking an extrended long weekend.  Dh has a busy week of things to get ready so we can leave early.  If not, we will probably leave early Friday for the long weekend.  His grandma is turning 100 on Monday.  So there is a big party planned for her on Monday.  But many of the cousins are all meeting in the city over the weekend.  So it will be a good weekend of visiting and celebrating.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


Wow!!  100 years is something special to celebrate!!!   




schumigirl said:


> I hope you find it Lori, it is so nice and not one unique to the UK, we`ve seen that brand in America before. There are so many flavoured gins available now, some local and many distilleries opening up everywhere.......all to our benefit of course!
> 
> I`m hoping to get a very nice bottle of Sloe Gin in with my birthday gifts this year.....I have hinted enough.....lol.....
> 
> I hope you do get a long weekend, that`ll be lovely. my cousin was filling me with details of their Labour Day pool party this year.....sounds lovely.
> 
> How was the get together yesterday? I`m sure it was a big success though.......and hope they do a good job cooking the lamb. I like mine pink to rare, or slow cooked for hours. But not cooked correctly it`s either too fatty, or too chewy.....but, hope you enjoy it if you do choose it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got drenched this morning on our walk......it was that type of light rain, that comes down heavy and just soaks you, but we persevered and did 6 miles before giving up as the wind got heavier and just cold. We did laugh as we both were soaked....but we kept going!
> 
> Went to my friends house to head down to the stables to see the new foal, she is gorgeous and so gentle. I would have spent longer there, but it really was cold. So, had lunch with her then back home and got a few things done around the house as it was so miserable this afternoon.
> 
> Made donut burgers tonight. It`s never been something Tom would order, but he did say to make him one too.....
> 
> 2 glazed ring donuts, no cheese on mine and added jalapenos to both, I got more of course! Tom got the very crispy bacon, I prefer mine less so on top of a burger...so had to cook his slightly longer......but it was lush!!! Made some real chips with spicy piri piri seasoning and a dip of mayo and ketchup which is usually served her as a sauce for shrimp cocktail, but also nice for dipping chips in.
> 
> As requested, a picture.....also posted a picture of the inspiration from Teak Neighborhood Grill. First place I ever had one. They also forgot the jalapenos in that picture, but brought me a side dish of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is incredibly filling and sweet, spicy and full of flavour. I couldn`t eat both donuts or all the chips tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lamps are already on tonight, dishwasher has been emptied and will put the tv on soon with a cup of tea and see what`s worth watching, usually we`ll end up on Netflix or DVD`s.
> 
> Hope everyone`s having a lovely Monday........


Can you airmail one of those burgers my way??  Extra bacon, hold the green rings, lol!
Looks incredible!


Brunch was super yummy yesterday!  Our group of 7 did share a couple pitchers of Mimosas to commemorate the occasion!


I was able to find this gin at my local store.  I didn't buy it, since I plan on searching at the larger store later this week...



There is a drink made with sloe gin that I haven't had since college probably.
A sloe comfortable screw.   It's made with *Sloe* gin, Southern *Comfort, *vodka, and Orange Juice (the *screw*driver part of the cocktail).  Ever heard of it?




A very demanding cat is nonstop meowing, and that's my clue.....her highness must be taken outside for a bit of birdwatching!!  No worries, this old gal can't catch a thing!


----------



## soniam

J'aime Paris said:


> I was able to find this gin at my local store.  I didn't buy it, since I plan on searching at the larger store later this week...
> View attachment 601029
> 
> 
> There is a drink made with sloe gin that I haven't had since college probably.
> A sloe comfortable screw.   It's made with *Sloe* gin, Southern *Comfort, *vodka, and Orange Juice (the *screw*driver part of the cocktail).  Ever heard of it?


That looks good. I love sevilla/bitter orange flavored stuff. I think I miss drinking the most on keto


----------



## J'aime Paris

soniam said:


> That looks good. I love sevilla/bitter orange flavored stuff. I think I miss drinking the most on keto


Do you allow yourself a cheat day?
Great job on following the keto though....I'm terrible with diets.


----------



## soniam

J'aime Paris said:


> Do you allow yourself a cheat day?
> Great job on following the keto though....I'm terrible with diets.


No. It can take a day or two, depending upon how bad the cheat is, to get back into keto. I try to stay in it once I'm in it. However, I can have vodka. It only has alcohol sugars. It won't kick you out keto, but it does prevent fat burn. So, I only do that sparingly. However, I always go off keto for vacations, and it usually takes a week or so to get back on afterwards.


----------



## Lynne G

Those burgers looked absolutely delicious, Schumi.  

Ooh drinks. Yeah, I remember a screwdriver drink. I tend to just stay with my few one ingredient alcoholic drink. Though did pick up a mixed summer mixed drink with vodka that came in a six pack of 12 ounce cans. They were tasty when very cold. Wanted more, but I guess already on Fall type drinks.

Why I put crushed ice in my cup to pour a little gray goose on.  I tend to like my drinks cold.  And ooh, I saw the limoncello bottle in the freezer.  May take a small glass of it after dinner.  Thinking since I have some chicken left, Mexican today.  Not a taco, more like a quesadilla.  Did buy tortillas the other day.  Easy dinner, as did pick up some fresh salsa too.


----------



## soniam

Lynne G said:


> Those burgers looked absolutely delicious, Schumi.
> 
> Ooh drinks. Yeah, I remember a screwdriver drink. I tend to just stay with my few one ingredient alcoholic drink. Though did pick up a mixed summer mixed drink with vodka that came in a six pack of 12 ounce cans. They were tasty when very cold. Wanted more, but I guess already on Fall type drinks.
> 
> Why I put crushed ice in my cup to pour a little gray goose on.  I tend to like my drinks cold.  And ooh, I saw the limoncello bottle in the freezer.  May take a small glass of it after dinner.  Thinking since I have some chicken left, Mexican today.  Not a taco, more like a quesadilla.  Did buy tortillas the other day.  Easy dinner, as did pick up some fresh salsa too.


I have to look away when I open the fridge, because we have a big bottle of Paula's Texas Grapefruit, which is really just grapefruitcello. The lemon one is excellent too. Really good mixed with vodka too.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Ooh almost done Metro!  Yay!


 Yes indeed! Nothing like quitting time!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Early morning stop in.
> 
> Just enjoying my Tim's steeped tea before shuffling papers.  Bright, sunny cool morning so far.  I believe school starts here tomorrow.  First year in 20ish years we haven't had someone starting school.  Feels a weird to not be rushing to get some school supplies, lunch items bought etc.  I guess that's probably why it was so quiet on the lake yesterday
> 
> Is it 4:30 on Thursday yet?  lol  We are planning on taking an extrended long weekend.  Dh has a busy week of things to get ready so we can leave early.  If not, we will probably leave early Friday for the long weekend.  His grandma is turning 100 on Monday.  So there is a big party planned for her on Monday.  But many of the cousins are all meeting in the city over the weekend.  So it will be a good weekend of visiting and celebrating.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



I missed this post.....100 years old!! Wow.....that is something to celebrate......





Metro West said:


> Thanks...about to get better...I get off at 4PM so I'm ready!



Here`s a few throwback pics from previous years to make you smile.....(hopefully)

























J'aime Paris said:


> Thanks Lynne!  If he cannot take the extra day, we will celebrate on Sunday as well!
> 
> 
> Wow!!  100 years is something special to celebrate!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you airmail one of those burgers my way??  Extra bacon, hold the green rings, lol!
> Looks incredible!
> 
> 
> Brunch was super yummy yesterday!  Our group of 7 did share a couple pitchers of Mimosas to commemorate the occasion!
> 
> 
> I was able to find this gin at my local store.  I didn't buy it, since I plan on searching at the larger store later this week...
> View attachment 601029
> 
> 
> There is a drink made with sloe gin that I haven't had since college probably.
> A sloe comfortable screw.   It's made with *Sloe* gin, Southern *Comfort, *vodka, and Orange Juice (the *screw*driver part of the cocktail).  Ever heard of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very demanding cat is nonstop meowing, and that's my clue.....her highness must be taken outside for a bit of birdwatching!!  No worries, this old gal can't catch a thing!



I think the burgers look great too. Glad you like the look of them too.... Yes, no jalapenos for you Lori.......

I`m not generally fond of orange flavour alcohol, but I have tried that cocktail before.....many, many years in the 1980`s....but it was called a sloe comfortable screw (up against a wall) back then lol......I`ve seen the Sevilla Orange gin, but as neither of us are fans of orange we didn`t buy it, but haven`t tried that flavour in gin. The lemon one is also lovely, but one of my friends thinks it tastes like cold medication. 

Brunch sounds lovely.....mimosas are always welcome!!! 

I will say I feel very dull right now sipping tonic water......lol.....yes, nothing in it except ice and a slice......

Enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Here`s a few throwback pics from previous years to make you smile.....(hopefully)


 Oh....yes indeed! I was going to post some older ones too.  

I just posted a picture for you on the picture of the day thread.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Oh....yes indeed! I was going to post some older ones too.
> 
> I just posted a picture for you on the picture of the day thread.



lol.....love it!!! 

My favourite scary guy....well, until I saw the new updated movies!! Hated them.....

Not sure if you saw it, but they changed the basic story line that they were brother and sister.....they were always brother and sister, that was the whole darn point of the movie.......I hated every second of the movie and grumbled forever to anyone who would listen....lol......also he was too tall and just wasn`t scary old Michael Myers!! And two more to go, so of course I have to watch them and then gripe some more!

Rant over...... 



Time for bed here for me.......yep, it`s early, but we`re yawning our heads off.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> lol.....love it!!!
> 
> My favourite scary guy....well, until I saw the new updated movies!! Hated them.....
> 
> Not sure if you saw it, but they changed the basic story line that they were brother and sister.....they were always brother and sister, that was the whole darn point of the movie.......I hated every second of the movie and grumbled forever to anyone who would listen....lol......also he was too tall and just wasn`t scary old Michael Myers!! And two more to go, so of course I have to watch them and then gripe some more!
> 
> Rant over......
> 
> 
> 
> Time for bed here for me.......yep, it`s early, but we`re yawning our heads off.


 I know what you mean and I am absolutely sick of the redos and make overs! They should leave the classics alone!


----------



## Charade67

Today has been such a Monday. I'm fighting with an insurance company again. (So what else is new?) Our contractor was supposed to deliver our new front door today, but he has been exposed to Covid. He is waiting on test results. I also found out that a friend we had back when we lived in Miami (he and his wife used to babysit B when she was a baby and toddler) has Covid and is in critical condition with lung damage.  I need some good news today.



Lynne G said:


> Though this coming weekend means the end of the Summer season. Another sniff.


 I may be the only one who is happy to see summer go. 



soniam said:


> My tastes tend toward simpler, older styles from the 40s and 50s. Most stuff now doesn't always work for me.


 Some of the styles of that era are beautiful. I made the mistake of showing my daughter a prom dress from the 50's and she wanted one. Didn't happen though.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> We finally got out fishing today. It was a bit cool, but it was a good day. This momma caught the most fish in the boat today


 Congrats on the catch. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Looking forward to Labor Day weekend. I'm crossing my fingers DH will take an extra day, so we can have a long weekend at the lake house!


 Hope you get your long weekend. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> His grandma is turning 100 on Monday. So there is a big party planned for her on Monday.


 Wow! Happy birthday to her. 



schumigirl said:


> Made donut burgers tonight. It`s never been something Tom would order, but he did say to make him one too.....


 I still can't wrap my brain around that. I would love a good donut by itself though. 



Metro West said:


> Good afternoon all! I meant to pop in earlier but this has been a day from hell! Hope everyone is doing well.


 Hope tomorrow is better. 

Almost time for dinner. Dh has to teach a late class today and then willl be going to his martial arts class tonight, so I am on my own. I just need to decide what I want to eat.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you find something good to eat Charade.  For what it’s worth, it’s a little one and me dinner again.  Men are working tonight.  Have no idea what she is in the mood for, though said I’d make this quesadillas.  Guess she’s not hungry yet.


----------



## macraven

Ever have the family say I don’t want that for dinner....

Mr Mac said that to me an hour ago

Now that he is hungry, he asked if I had a taste for bbq...
He just left to pick up the food order


----------



## soniam

@Charade67 Hope your friend is OK. I think everyone has been affected by this one way or another. I feel very fortunate that no one I know has died or been seriously debilitated. I like some of the 60s too, particularly Audrey Hepburn's dresses.


----------



## Charade67

soniam said:


> I like some of the 60s too, particularly Audrey Hepburn's dresses.


Audrey is my favorite actress. You may have figured that out by my profile pic.


----------



## Charade67

Dinner ended up being Chick-fil-A. Then I took a trip to Kroger. They are having a $10 off the purchase of $25 worth of certain personal care items sale. I bought several bottles of shampoo, conditioner, and body wash. 

We seem to have a home improvement curse. Our painter is getting over a case of the shingles. He says he can start on our kitchen cabinets on Wednesday. I told him not to come if he isn't feeling up to it. 

I just realized that I need to order our cabinet hardware.


----------



## macraven

Charade you have all of Tuesday to get the cabinet hardware...

Do you have an Ace hardware store nearby?


----------



## Charade67

We actually picked out knobs and hinges at Home Depot. We purchased one of each to see how they would look. My local HD doesn't have enough knobs in stock, so I placed an online order. The website says the hinge is not available in store or for home delivery. Strange since we bought the hinge in the store. We will take a trip to HD tomorrow and see what is in stock. 

We do have an Ace hardware. That will be a backup plan.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> I know what you mean and I am absolutely sick of the redos and make overs! They should leave the classics alone!



Exactly! No imagination for movies now.

Have you ever watched Patrick Wilson and Vera Farmiga in The Conjuring? One of my favourite scary jump off your butt type movies......love it. Annabelle not so much, but looking forward to the new one, The Devil made me do it.




Charade67 said:


> Today has been such a Monday. I'm fighting with an insurance company again. (So what else is new?) Our contractor was supposed to deliver our new front door today, but he has been exposed to Covid. He is waiting on test results. I also found out that a friend we had back when we lived in Miami (he and his wife used to babysit B when she was a baby and toddler) has Covid and is in critical condition with lung damage.  I need some good news today.
> 
> I may be the only one who is happy to see summer go.
> 
> Some of the styles of that era are beautiful. I made the mistake of showing my daughter a prom dress from the 50's and she wanted one. Didn't happen though.
> 
> Congrats on the catch.
> 
> Hope you get your long weekend.
> 
> Wow! Happy birthday to her.
> 
> I still can't wrap my brain around that. I would love a good donut by itself though.
> 
> Hope tomorrow is better.
> 
> Almost time for dinner. Dh has to teach a late class today and then willl be going to his martial arts class tonight, so I am on my own. I just need to decide what I want to eat.



Not such good news for you today. But, hope you get better news on both people you know soon.

Oh the donut burger is amazing! Yes, maybe it`s not for everyone but I do like a bit of variety. Teak Neighborhood Grill certainly has quite the varied menu for burgers, then they have the so called secret menu......but all you have to do is ask for it, not so secret anymore.



Charade67 said:


> Audrey is my favorite actress. You may have figured that out by my profile pic.



One of my many favourite movies (couldn`t just pick one movie) is The Nun`s Story. I don`t like the subject matter and it`s quite a hard movie to watch, but ever November for some reason I watch it. And the wonderful Dean Jagger is in it too. Love him in White Christmas, always brings a tear or 5 to my eye.




Love an early night. Slept like rocks again, even with the breeze billowing around us all night. Trees were quite noisy and not much better this morning, but at least it`s dry.

Usual walk this morning then I think we`re meeting some friends for mid morning tea/coffee in our village tearoom. They have the most tempting baked goods and all home made by them, so it varies every day what they have, but they always have the same staples.

Then no idea for the rest of the day....will see what we feel like doing.......

Will think about breakfast soon.


































Happy Tuesday ​


----------



## Charade67

This is me tonight.



I am going to be completely worthless in the morning.

Schumi - I have never watched The Nun’s Story. I actually had to look it up to see what it was about. My favorite Audrey movie is obviously Charade. Cary Grant is in it too, so that’s a win win.

White Christmas is one of my favorite Christmas movies. I watch it every year along with The Muppet Christmas Carol.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> This is me tonight.
> 
> View attachment 601110
> 
> I am going to be completely worthless in the morning.
> 
> Schumi - I have never watched The Nun’s Story. I actually had to look it up to see what it was about. My favorite Audrey movie is obviously Charade. Cary Grant is in it too, so that’s a win win.
> 
> White Christmas is one of my favorite Christmas movies. I watch it every year along with The Muppet Christmas Carol.



The Nun`s Story is amazing, you`ll love it, she puts on an amazing performance.

White Christmas is our traditional Christmas Eve afternoon movie if we`re home, love it. Yep, we have around 12 Christmas movies we start to watch sometime in December. Among them Trading Places, Home Alone 1 & 2, The Grinch, Christmas Vacation and several versions of A Christmas Carol including Scrooged with Bill Murray and my favourite version with Alastair Sim. Can`t think of the others right now.......

Never watch It`s a Wonderful Life......about 3 hours too long and never as enjoyable as it`s supposed to be. Not really a fan of Jimmy Stewart either.

Love Cary Grant though. Watched him in To Catch a Thief yesterday. 





It is cold today. Only walked 5 miles despite no rain, but it was so cold and the promenade area was surprisingly quiet, usually the weather doesn`t put many off walking. But, it`s so windy and being right on the coast, there`s no respite from it.

Having a warming cup of tea now after our showers, and heating is on. But sun is starting to come out, so we will walk into the village to meet friends for lunch now instead of mid morning coffee. Long as it stays dry, we`re happy to walk. We have two lovely coffee shop cafe`s in our village, one allows dogs, one doesn`t, so we go to the one that doesn`t allow dogs. Both serve lovely food and the one that has an alcohol licence is the one that doesn`t allow dogs.....yes, we much prefer that one!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, that Taco Tuesday is here.  Yay

And not cool feeling here, Schumi.  Still not going below 70 degrees in the overnight.  We get a clear sky for sunrise, then just as fast as to enjoy the sunny start, the bulk of the rest of the day will be cloud covered.  Still will see 83 the high.  And still humid.  It’s tomorrow and Thursday, when the rest of Ida makes the next two days, full of rain.  Enough that flash flood warnings have been issued starting early tomorrow.  

And so, with our chicken quesadilla meal, think maybe only Mac will be doing that Taco Bell dinner run this Taco Tuesday.

And ah yes, that week day routine. And that dressed blue circle is not being appreciated this morning. Sigh. Connectivity indeed.

Ooh tea, off to get some more, and see what to eat for my early breakfast.

Have that terrific Taco Tuesday homies.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning again. I managed to wake up on time despite not getting enough sleep last night.

I got an email last night about the Trans Siberian Orchestra Winter tour. They will be performing Charlottesville, just 1.5 hours from me, on my birthday. Dh is already on board, so now I am just hoping that they won’t have to cancel due to Covid.

Time for work now.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...just stopping by while at work. 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## tony67

schumigirl said:


> Love Cary Grant


Yeah - greatest comic actor of all time IMO   

with Halloween coming up make sure you watch Arsenic and Old Lace


----------



## Lynne G

Great birthday gift, Charade.  Years ago, they came to my city, so I took my mom as her Christmas gift.  We both enjoyed the show.  Hope the concert does happen on your birthday.  Here, the two rescheduled concerts from last year, did happen in the last month.  And one to be next month, and have not heard it’s cancelled. 

Good Morning Metro.  Been screen viewing too, for hours now.  Weather news said to be hot and humid today.  Your weather the same?

Good Morning Tony.  Almost the first HHN next week. 

Ooh, thanks Ida, predicted 2 to 5 inches of rain with tropical downpours the next two days.  But eek.  You’d think with tropical rain, it would be warm.  Nope, gues with no sunny skies, the highs for the next 4 days are low 70’s.  Sigh.  Pants worn?  Maybe.  No jacket though.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## soniam

I'm in Texas. So, it's just hot here until December, when it gets down to 50 or 60 during the day. High 90s all this week. I really should get up and walk earlier, but I just love being able to sleep in. You have to get out around 6am for it to be nice. It's not terrible right now, low 80s, but really humid in the mornings.


----------



## J'aime Paris

macraven said:


> Ever have the family say I don’t want that for dinner....
> 
> Mr Mac said that to me an hour ago
> 
> Now that he is hungry, he asked if I had a taste for bbq...
> He just left to pick up the food order


DH is always at work when I begin dinner.  He has no choice in the matter, lol!




Charade67 said:


> Dinner ended up being Chick-fil-A. Then I took a trip to Kroger. They are having a $10 off the purchase of $25 worth of certain personal care items sale. I bought several bottles of shampoo, conditioner, and body wash.
> 
> We seem to have a home improvement curse. Our painter is getting over a case of the shingles. He says he can start on our kitchen cabinets on Wednesday. I told him not to come if he isn't feeling up to it.
> 
> I just realized that I need to order our cabinet hardware.


Oh goodness, shingles can be pretty awful!  Hope he's better soon!



schumigirl said:


> Exactly! No imagination for movies now.
> 
> Have you ever watched Patrick Wilson and Vera Farmiga in The Conjuring? One of my favourite scary jump off your butt type movies......love it. Annabelle not so much, but looking forward to the new one, The Devil made me do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not such good news for you today. But, hope you get better news on both people you know soon.
> 
> Oh the donut burger is amazing! Yes, maybe it`s not for everyone but I do like a bit of variety. Teak Neighborhood Grill certainly has quite the varied menu for burgers, then they have the so called secret menu......but all you have to do is ask for it, not so secret anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my many favourite movies (couldn`t just pick one movie) is The Nun`s Story. I don`t like the subject matter and it`s quite a hard movie to watch, but ever November for some reason I watch it. And the wonderful Dean Jagger is in it too. Love him in White Christmas, always brings a tear or 5 to my eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love an early night. Slept like rocks again, even with the breeze billowing around us all night. Trees were quite noisy and not much better this morning, but at least it`s dry.
> 
> Usual walk this morning then I think we`re meeting some friends for mid morning tea/coffee in our village tearoom. They have the most tempting baked goods and all home made by them, so it varies every day what they have, but they always have the same staples.
> 
> Then no idea for the rest of the day....will see what we feel like doing.......
> 
> Will think about breakfast soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday ​


That last meme...




Charade67 said:


> This is me tonight.
> 
> View attachment 601110
> 
> I am going to be completely worthless in the morning.
> 
> Schumi - I have never watched The Nun’s Story. I actually had to look it up to see what it was about. My favorite Audrey movie is obviously Charade. Cary Grant is in it too, so that’s a win win.
> 
> White Christmas is one of my favorite Christmas movies. I watch it every year along with The Muppet Christmas Carol.


I dread the sleepless night!  Seems more common for me as I get older.  Great, yet another perk of old age!



schumigirl said:


> The Nun`s Story is amazing, you`ll love it, she puts on an amazing performance.
> 
> White Christmas is our traditional Christmas Eve afternoon movie if we`re home, love it. Yep, we have around 12 Christmas movies we start to watch sometime in December. Among them Trading Places, Home Alone 1 & 2, The Grinch, Christmas Vacation and several versions of A Christmas Carol including Scrooged with Bill Murray and my favourite version with Alastair Sim. Can`t think of the others right now.......
> 
> Never watch It`s a Wonderful Life......about 3 hours too long and never as enjoyable as it`s supposed to be. Not really a fan of Jimmy Stewart either.
> 
> Love Cary Grant though. Watched him in To Catch a Thief yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is cold today. Only walked 5 miles despite no rain, but it was so cold and the promenade area was surprisingly quiet, usually the weather doesn`t put many off walking. But, it`s so windy and being right on the coast, there`s no respite from it.
> 
> Having a warming cup of tea now after our showers, and heating is on. But sun is starting to come out, so we will walk into the village to meet friends for lunch now instead of mid morning coffee. Long as it stays dry, we`re happy to walk. We have two lovely coffee shop cafe`s in our village, one allows dogs, one doesn`t, so we go to the one that doesn`t allow dogs. Both serve lovely food and the one that has an alcohol licence is the one that doesn`t allow dogs.....yes, we much prefer that one!


Brrr!  Your weather seems to be heading straight to fall.

 Sounds like a nice lunch with friends!!  



Lynne G said:


> Ah, that Taco Tuesday is here.  Yay
> 
> And not cool feeling here, Schumi.  Still not going below 70 degrees in the overnight.  We get a clear sky for sunrise, then just as fast as to enjoy the sunny start, the bulk of the rest of the day will be cloud covered.  Still will see 83 the high.  And still humid.  It’s tomorrow and Thursday, when the rest of Ida makes the next two days, full of rain.  Enough that flash flood warnings have been issued starting early tomorrow.
> 
> And so, with our chicken quesadilla meal, think maybe only Mac will be doing that Taco Bell dinner run this Taco Tuesday.
> 
> And ah yes, that week day routine. And that dressed blue circle is not being appreciated this morning. Sigh. Connectivity indeed.
> 
> Ooh tea, off to get some more, and see what to eat for my early breakfast.
> 
> Have that terrific Taco Tuesday homies.


We are fortunate that we will not endure the Ida remnants rains.  
My heart aches just watching the devastation that has taken place...




Charade67 said:


> Good morning again. I managed to wake up on time despite not getting enough sleep last night.
> 
> I got an email last night about the Trans Siberian Orchestra Winter tour. They will be performing Charlottesville, just 1.5 hours from me, on my birthday. Dh is already on board, so now I am just hoping that they won’t have to cancel due to Covid.
> 
> Time for work now.


DHs parents took DD to see them Dec. 2019.  She loved it!  I hope you are able to go!!!



Metro West said:


> Morning all...just stopping by while at work.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!


You too Metro!!



soniam said:


> I'm in Texas. So, it's just hot here until December, when it gets down to 50 or 60 during the day. High 90s all this week. I really should get up and walk earlier, but I just love being able to sleep in. You have to get out around 6am for it to be nice. It's not terrible right now, low 80s, but really humid in the mornings.


I love Texas!  
We have friends in the Fort Worth area.  We've been to the AT&T stadium...that was so impressive!  We've been to the Stockyards.  Had super yummy BBQ!  We've stayed and golfed at the Four Seasons at Los Colinas.

We've also been to San Antonio and did all the touristy attractions there.  And then headed out to 
Bandera, TX to a dude ranch.  It was so incredible!!


----------



## schumigirl

tony67 said:


> Yeah - greatest comic actor of all time IMO
> 
> with Halloween coming up make sure you watch Arsenic and Old Lace



I’m word perfect on the script! One of the classics I grew up on.


Lori…….love a good old funny!

Yes, autumn is hitting us like a slammer!



Thinking I could live with Soniam‘s weather too……sounds good to me, hotter the better! My favourite weather so far sounds like macs in Georgia…….she has the best weather! 




Walked home from the village after having lunch with friends…….didn’t go to the cafe after all, ended up in one of the nicest pubs and yep, it was fabulous! Apparently I use that word a lot……… but, it was, absolutely  fabulous.

Walked home and it began to rain, but not too heavy. No cooking tonight and our friends treated us as our wedding anniversary is on Sept 5th and they’ll be away, so lunch was our present…….that’ll work!

Think I’ll have some tea, or water…….


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> Thinking I could live with Soniam‘s weather too……sounds good to me, hotter the better! My favourite weather so far sounds like macs in Georgia…….she has the best weather!


Don't get me wrong. I love it in the winter. I really hate cold weather. I also love the thunder storms. However, it can get old for it to be so hot so early in the day. I would love for our highs to be in the 80s. That would be perfect.


----------



## Charade67

Slow morning at work. I did manage to get one of my insurance issues resolved though.




tony67 said:


> with Halloween coming up make sure you watch Arsenic and Old Lace


 A few years ago our university theater department did a performance of Arsenic and Old Lace. I tried to explain the plot to my daughter before we went. 
Me: It’s about 2 old ladies who poison men and bury them in the basement. 
Daughter: (Gives me strange look.)
Me: It’s a comedy. 
Daughter: (Gives me an even stranger look.)
Me: No, really.
I think she thought I had gone off the deep end, but she did enjoy the play. 



Lynne G said:


> Great birthday gift, Charade. Years ago, they came to my city, so I took my mom as her Christmas gift. We both enjoyed the show. Hope the concert does happen on your birthday. Here, the two rescheduled concerts from last year, did happen in the last month. And one to be next month, and have not heard it’s cancelled.


 We were fortunate enough to see them on my birthday back in 2017 when we were in Orlando. I was so surprised they they will be so close to us. We don’t often get good concerts close by. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Oh goodness, shingles can be pretty awful! Hope he's better soon!


 He seems to think he will be fine on Wednesday. I told him not to come unless he is really feeling up to it. 



J'aime Paris said:


> We've also been to San Antonio and did all the touristy attractions there.


I lived in San Antonio once. I don’t remember any of it though. I was 3 years old at the time.

I guess I better get back to work and see if I can resolve the other insurance problem.


----------



## Robo56

Good Tuesday afternoon Sans family  






Lynne Happy belated Birthday to your daughter.







schumigirl said:


> Not long home from our birthday meal out for Tom’s birthday.,…..beautiful evening with lovely fresh oysters to start, perfect steaks, nice wine and desserts and exceptional service. Can’t ask for more.



So nice to hear you both had a lovely birthday meal out. That is a picture of a happy couple celebrating for sure.




Charade67 said:


> The last 2 yes, but the first one was a nightmare. Long story short- the stone was stuck and kept getting infected. I had 2 stints before they were finally able to remove the stone.




Charade so sorry to hear you have had such a hard time with those awful kidney stones. Hope things are doing better for you now.





tink1957 said:


>



Hey! Tink good to see you post.




schumigirl said:


> Just been down to the fruit trees......they are filling up nicely. Lots of plums again this year, but some have been ruined by the birds, wish we could educate them to pick one and stick to it, instead of attacking them all......pears are in abundance too this year.
> 
> Stood on a ladder to get the top of one of the apple trees.



Beautiful apples and pears.




keishashadow said:


> Upset stomach i thot from Ham BBQ appeared to be a bug that Jr wound up with too. Didn’t keep me from keeping that 3rd vaccine appointment. The mr was amused to finally get a ‘cute’ bandaid with a heart on it lol. It truly is the simple things in life.
> 
> right now, arm sore & getting achey. Would be nice to not get the same side effects we had with prior two.



Hope you are feeling better.




J'aime Paris said:


> Yesterday was one of the happiest and most joyful days!!!
> These young adults (100 exactly), deserve to be celebrated, especially for everything they've missed and had to endure during the last year and a half.



Yes, they do deserve to be celebrated.




J'aime Paris said:


> Officially recognized as members of the professional dental community! Mom may have shed a few tears of pride...



Congratulations to your daughter. I know you are so proud of her.





Charade67 said:


> Since I bought some new shirts for my Disney trip, I thought I should get at least one for my Universal trip. This is the one I ordered except the scarf will be Ravenc



I love the shirt.




Lynne G said:


> Birthday girl’s dinner request. Home made chicken noodle soup, fresh bought baguette, Caesar salad, with some strips of the left over chicken, that I had saved from putting into the soup, and we baked some chocolate chip cookies, as she is not a cake eating fan, and we all were happy to eat them not much past getting the cookies out of the oven.



Sounds like you prepared your daughter all her favorite food for her special day.




schumigirl said:


> It is incredibly filling and sweet, spicy and full of flavour. I couldn`t eat both donuts or all the chips tonight.



Looks yummy. I think your donut burger looks better then the restaurants for sure.




Charade67 said:


> . I also found out that a friend we had back when we lived in Miami (he and his wife used to babysit B when she was a baby and toddler) has Covid and is in critical condition with lung damage. I need some good news today.



Sorry to hear about your friend Charade.



Past  couple days have been busy. Been trying to play a little catch up on things that I let slide while I was sick. Bronchitis is better just a little residual cough. Back is much improved.

Doing a little house keeping today. Made some tuna salad. Plan on trying to get two Halloween trees up today. Might not decorate until tomorrow.

Grandsons highs school football team won their game Friday night
41-0. Praying he does not get injured this year.

We got a torrential down poor yesterday and lost power for an hour. I feel so sorry for the folks in Mississippi and Louisiana. Millions are still without power and there are people still missing.  My prayers go out to all those folks.

Heard from daughter yesterday. She saw the eye surgeon again for her 6 weeks post op. Her retina has detached again. He said her vision would not return and at this time they are trying to preserve her eye itself. We are so heart broken for her. She is one of many who are now permanently affected after receiving the experimental biologic agent Moderna.

My sister told me yesterday that a friend of hers brother who was fully vaccinated and in very good health prior to coming down with Covid  died two days ago. They buried him yesterday. So sad.

Stay vigilant and Wear your masks and sanitize your hands no matter your Vax status.

We all have to continue to live and find some measure of happiness in spite of this disease.

Last day of steroids today. Better get moving. Tomorrow energy may be lessened some.

Need to get on my desk in my office this evening and decide if I’am going to do any other tours for HHN. Was thinking of UMH Tour. Haven’t decided yet. I will not spend as much time at HHN this year as I have in the past.

13 days till



Have a great Tuesday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Robo, so much news.  I’m very glad to hear you are feeling better, and hopefully breathing much better too.  And I feel so sorry for your daughter, and now having no vision and a detached retina.  Have heard of some of the not good side effects, but not that one.  Scary.  I hope she will be okay.  Traumatizing, I’m sure.  Hugs to her.  And yay, for grandson’s team winning ways.  And we will get those downpours the next two days.  Hope you had no flooding.  And yes, I have so much sympathy for those that now have no electricity nor drinkable water unless boiled.  Finally, woot!  Countdown less than 2 weeks now.  Mine is just short of three weeks.  Can’t wait to enjoy the parks in the Fall.


----------



## bobbie68

everyone, finally getting a chance to stop by. It has been busy here and when one thing gets done another pops up. It's a good thing I am not working right now due to all the things the family needs. I am happy to help and do what I can.

The weather here has been great. We have been having low 90's and only a few humid days. I am loving having  the pool to get some exercise and cool down. Brian and I started walking at night as long as there is no rain. He was told by the doctor he needs to do some physical activity, so we love walking and decided on that. It is much cooler and comfortable  to walk here at night. We are only doing about 2 miles right now but will work up slowly. I am waiting for my blood work to come back to see where I need to make life style changes. I didn't realize how much more I have to invest as I get older. We love food so I am trying to be creative and healthy.

We are upset here, I have gotten 2 messages from our Orange county water utility company saying that if our county can't conserve water that in two weeks we may not have usuable water and will have to boil it first. This is because to much liquid oxygen is being used for covid cases in the hospital and can't get  enough to treat the water. I bought some water stroage containers to use for boiled water. I am running to Costco to pick up some cases of water. The cases of covid here are setting records for hospitals and deaths but it is also effecting other things. I am not sure how this will effect the Universal resorts and volcano bay if this happens. I do know they have reached out to them and other businesses asking for conservation. I can try and update here as I get news because I  am hoping to be notified first being a resident.

We have not been able to have any visitors yet from up north, everyone is waiting till things calm down here, and totally agree. We have decided not to go to my nephew's wedding in October up north. Liv has a hard time with the pandemic and it is not worth the chances of  getting sick or upsetting her. I am hoping my nephew will come down at some point and we can treat him a bit and send him a gift. 

Brian and I  went to Universal yesterday, it was very slow. We had a great time and the rides were walk ons mostly. It was the first time I had the back row on Minions and nobody in front of me all the way down. Actually,  we requested back rows on a couple of the simulator screens and it was great. I found it less blurry due to my eye sight.  I know for next year the last two weeks of August are great for crowds and specials. We will do more time there then. We are still wearing our masks indoors even though we are fully vaxed. I saw about 25 percent of people had them on. I did just order some stronger masks for HHN for Brian and Charlie because of the houses. 

The guys are getting excited for HHN, we will be staying a couple of nights on site. Liv and I will do other things. I am so looking forward to meeting up with some fellow dissers. Plans are coming together.

I got a great deal on Animal Kingdom Lodge savanna view club level  for next week so we are doing one night resort only. We love the club level there and hoping it will be slower that week.

I just want to give a shout out to a couple of new posters I see, Soniam and Metro West, hello and welcome!
I missed a few birthdays so Happy belated birthday  to my fellow disser friends, I hope everyone had a great day!
I am sorry for family losses, I am keeping everyone in my thoughts!
Special thoughts for anyone or their family who is struggling with any sickness, or injuries may they have a speedy recovery.

I miss everyone and think of you often. One of these days I want to stay on track and be on more. I keep thinking it will happen then I get side tracked with family needs.


----------



## Metro West

Another work day is getting shorter...a little over an hour to go. I'm taking a 1/2 day on Friday to start the long weekend and I'm planning on going to the Studios tomorrow after work to get the AP stuff this year. I really like the AP shirt...have to have it in my collection!


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> Don't get me wrong. I love it in the winter. I really hate cold weather. I also love the thunder storms. However, it can get old for it to be so hot so early in the day. I would love for our highs to be in the 80s. That would be perfect.



I can imagine. I despise being cold, but I do love new boots and winter coats time of year....one of the occasions I do love shopping. Yes, high 80`s is perfect.





Robo56 said:


> Good Tuesday afternoon Sans family
> 
> View attachment 601220
> 
> View attachment 601221
> 
> 
> Lynne Happy belated Birthday to your daughter.
> 
> View attachment 601223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to hear you both had a lovely birthday meal out. That is a picture of a happy couple celebrating for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charade so sorry to hear you have had such a hard time with those awful kidney stones. Hope things are doing better for you now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Tink good to see you post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful apples and pears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they do deserve to be celebrated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to your daughter. I know you are so proud of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you prepared your daughter all her favorite food for her special day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks yummy. I think your donut burger looks better then the restaurants for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your friend Charade.
> 
> 
> 
> Past  couple days have been busy. Been trying to play a little catch up on things that I let slide while I was sick. Bronchitis is better just a little residual cough. Back is much improved.
> 
> Doing a little house keeping today. Made some tuna salad. Plan on trying to get two Halloween trees up today. Might not decorate until tomorrow.
> 
> Grandsons highs school football team won their game Friday night
> 41-0. Praying he does not get injured this year.
> 
> We got a torrential down poor yesterday and lost power for an hour. I feel so sorry for the folks in Mississippi and Louisiana. Millions are still without power and there are people still missing.  My prayers go out to all those folks.
> 
> Heard from daughter yesterday. She saw the eye surgeon again for her 6 weeks post op. Her retina has detached again. He said her vision would not return and at this time they are trying to preserve her eye itself. We are so heart broken for her. She is one of many who are now permanently affected after receiving the experimental biologic agent Moderna.
> 
> My sister told me yesterday that a friend of hers brother who was fully vaccinated and in very good health prior to coming down with Covid  died two days ago. They buried him yesterday. So sad.
> 
> Stay vigilant and Wear your masks and sanitize your hands no matter your Vax status.
> 
> We all have to continue to live and find some measure of happiness in spite of this disease.
> 
> Last day of steroids today. Better get moving. Tomorrow energy may be lessened some.
> 
> Need to get on my desk in my office this evening and decide if I’am going to do any other tours for HHN. Was thinking of UMH Tour. Haven’t decided yet. I will not spend as much time at HHN this year as I have in the past.
> 
> 13 days till
> View attachment 601222
> 
> 
> Have a great Tuesday everyone.



Robbie, I am so sorry to hear the news of you daughter and her sight. What dreadful news for her and you all to receive. The retina detaching again has to be so traumatic for her. I know you`ll all look after her, but my goodness she has been put through the mill since all of this started. 

Continued prayers for her despite the awful news, I do hope they can save her eye through all of this. 

And it`s always scary to hear of healthy vaccinated people pass away from Covid. A timely reminder for sure when many are becoming quite lax through all of this. 

You do have some good news that you are improving both with back issues and your bronchitis. More good wishes sent your way.....and decorating starting soon....look forward to seeing them.

Glad you liked the donut picture, yes, it did look better that Teak`s.....or so I thought......lol.......





bobbie68 said:


> everyone, finally getting a chance to stop by. It has been busy here and when one thing gets done another pops up. It's a good thing I am not working right now due to all the things the family needs. I am happy to help and do what I can.
> 
> The weather here has been great. We have been having low 90's and only a few humid days. I am loving having  the pool to get some exercise and cool down. Brian and I started walking at night as long as there is no rain. He was told by the doctor he needs to do some physical activity, so we love walking and decided on that. It is much cooler and comfortable  to walk here at night. We are only doing about 2 miles right now but will work up slowly. I am waiting for my blood work to come back to see where I need to make life style changes. I didn't realize how much more I have to invest as I get older. We love food so I am trying to be creative and healthy.
> 
> We are upset here, I have gotten 2 messages from our Orange county water utility company saying that if our county can't conserve water that in two weeks we may not have usuable water and will have to boil it first. This is because to much liquid oxygen is being used for covid cases in the hospital and can't get  enough to treat the water. I bought some water stroage containers to use for boiled water. I am running to Costco to pick up some cases of water. The cases of covid here are setting records for hospitals and deaths but it is also effecting other things. I am not sure how this will effect the Universal resorts and volcano bay if this happens. I do know they have reached out to them and other businesses asking for conservation. I can try and update here as I get news because I  am hoping to be notified first being a resident.
> 
> We have not been able to have any visitors yet from up north, everyone is waiting till things calm down here, and totally agree. We have decided not to go to my nephew's wedding in October up north. Liv has a hard time with the pandemic and it is not worth the chances of  getting sick or upsetting her. I am hoping my nephew will come down at some point and we can treat him a bit and send him a gift.
> 
> Brian and I  went to Universal yesterday, it was very slow. We had a great time and the rides were walk ons mostly. It was the first time I had the back row on Minions and nobody in front of me all the way down. Actually,  we requested back rows on a couple of the simulator screens and it was great. I found it less blurry due to my eye sight.  I know for next year the last two weeks of August are great for crowds and specials. We will do more time there then. We are still wearing our masks indoors even though we are fully vaxed. I saw about 25 percent of people had them on. I did just order some stronger masks for HHN for Brian and Charlie because of the houses.
> 
> The guys are getting excited for HHN, we will be staying a couple of nights on site. Liv and I will do other things. I am so looking forward to meeting up with some fellow dissers. Plans are coming together.
> 
> I got a great deal on Animal Kingdom Lodge savanna view club level  for next week so we are doing one night resort only. We love the club level there and hoping it will be slower that week.
> 
> I just want to give a shout out to a couple of new posters I see, Soniam and Metro West, hello and welcome!
> I missed a few birthdays so Happy belated birthday  to my fellow disser friends, I hope everyone had a great day!
> I am sorry for family losses, I am keeping everyone in my thoughts!
> Special thoughts for anyone or their family who is struggling with any sickness, or injuries may they have a speedy recovery.
> 
> I miss everyone and think of you often. One of these days I want to stay on track and be on more. I keep thinking it will happen then I get side tracked with family needs.



I`ve been hearing of the water issue due to needing liquid oxygen. It is a worry for sure. 

Hope you`re all doing good. 





Metro West said:


> Another work day is getting shorter...a little over an hour to go. I'm taking a 1/2 day on Friday to start the long weekend and I'm planning on going to the Studios tomorrow after work to get the AP stuff this year. I really like the AP shirt...have to have it in my collection!



Sounds like a nice plan Todd......and a nice long weekend planned too......





Didn`t need dinner after lunch out today, so making some shrimp lettuce cups again, not too filling but just enough so we don`t get hungry. 

Been reading the thread in the CB about mean friends, or moochers as they have been described. I think we all know someone like that, I know we`ve cut 2 ladies from our lives in the last couple of years who took from all of us and wouldn`t pay their fair share or complained when costs went up....no time for folks like that. But, surprising how many folks have the same issues with folks they know. We used to joke one of our friends used tea bags so she could dry them and reuse them......she wasn`t a friend for long. Didn`t matter what we did, she always wanted to do the cheap way....not our way. 

Quite a sunny evening here, but more cloud forecast for tomorrow......

Shrimp lettuce cups coming up.......


----------



## Realfoodfans

Charade if you come to London I would try to met you.  We usually visit as my nephew is there but we haven’t been for two years now.

Robo glad you are improving. Hope your daughter also gets some relief very soon.

Nice to see you Bobble.  I come and go a bit too so nice to catch up.  I’m so sorry to hear of the situation in Orlando and prayers that things turn a corner very soon.

Hope nobody has family in the storm areas.  Footage has been shocking to see.

This morning Em had some business to deal with and Kev wanted to carry on working outside as there’s so much to do.  His workshop should be built and here end of October so he’s got a deadline.  So I took the children to one of our farm butchers where they have a petting area and we fed the animals for an hour so we were out of the way for a couple of hours.

This afternoon I joined a group of ladies from church.  Complicated story but we are all going to be embroidering pieces for a coat being added to along a pilgrimage.  It was at a beautiful home of a lady who is truly amazing at sewing and crafting.  The house is an old vicarage from Edwardian age.  It was a lovely couple of hours chatting and sharing ideas.

Sorry I’ve not responded to everyone - if I back track I lose what I’ve typed!

Just hope you’re all doing ok and keep well.


----------



## soniam

@Robo56 I am so heartbroken to hear about your daughter. It's terrible when things like this happen. My thoughts go to give her strength in such a hard time.

@bobbie68 We have had to boil water a couple of times in the last few years. I just left a big pot, not the giant one though, on the stove and would add water to it to boil whenever I got a chance, ie in the morning before going to work and in the evening when I came home. I would let it cool and then put it in a container in the fridge. We had a couple of containers, some with cold and some that were cooling. Just letting it boil while I had other stuff to do made it not seem to cumbersome. It's not great, but it's way better than not having water, which we got to experience with the freeze in Texas in February.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick afternoon stop in!

I don't know where the day went.  I really wasn't very busy, but little things kept me busy most of the day here.  It's a cold, windy, rainy day here.  I finally buckled and put on my first pair of socks today and my heater is on under my desk.  Weather forecast is for heavy rain until late tomorrow.  It's been raining pretty heavy most of the day so far.  Maybe most of it is done now.  I'm not getting my hopes up yet.  It will be a good night just to chill with the remote and a book.  

@Robo56  I'm sorry to hear about your dd's ongoing issues with her eye.  I can't even imagine all the feelings you all must be feeling - let alone dealing with the fall out from it.  I will continue to send healing thoughts and prayers to her and all of you supporting her.  

Chicken is out defrosting for me to create a delicious meal for tonight.  Might be a chicken pot pie or stew of some sort.  The weather calls for one of those warm you from the inside of your belly days.  

Everyone else...take care and stay safe.  I know that the countdowns are getting closer to the single digits!!!  Have a great evening everyone!!!


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Sounds like a nice plan Todd......and a nice long weekend planned too......


 I hope so...not really sure what I'm going to do this weekend. it's always over too fast.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh I used our chicken the other day for chicken noodle soup, Pumpkin.

Hehe, earlier this afternoon, DH mowed our grass.  Since then it’s been non stop hearing mowers and grass blowers.  Guess all wasn’t to finish up yard work before we get 5 to 7 inches of rain, as predicted for tomorrow into tomorrow night.  Even some light rain on Thursday.  But then, that stretch of that glorious late Sumner sunshine through the holiday weekend.  Woot!  Woot! Woot!


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Ooh I used our chicken the other day for chicken noodle soup, Pumpkin.
> 
> Hehe, earlier this afternoon, DH mowed our grass.  Since then it’s been non stop hearing mowers and grass blowers.  Guess all wasn’t to finish up yard work before we get 5 to 7 inches of rain, as predicted for tomorrow into tomorrow night.  Even some light rain on Thursday.  But then, that stretch of that glorious late Sumner sunshine through the holiday weekend.  Woot!  Woot! Woot!


 5-7 inches of rain! WOW! I think our weather is supposed to be nice this weekend too.


----------



## Lynne G

Metro, when you are seeing a large yellow, long blob on the weather radar, coming our way, thanks to the tropical rain leftover from Ida’s horrible damage to the South, yep, lots of rain we will be getting.  Glad to hear your weekend will be nice as well.  Glad, because we expect to be eating and enjoying being outside.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all.  finally back in real world after our 3rd booster on Friday.  Will say, it set me back more than the other two combined.   Oddly, new side effects mostly.  The arm, rather vicious nausea & doozy of headache that hasn’t quite cleared.  I’m told that all adds up to being a good thing…it’s working.  If they say so

our family’s quest over the years has been to return home with spider pig…guess that softball pitching has paid off 

Had a feeling after visiting & seeing all the set pieces & tribute store would be a powerful motivator for the GD to lobby for her 1st HHN weekend with us & DiL.  DS was unable to work it into his schedule...(someday!).  Tentatively scheduled the 3rd weekend of the month depending on school assignments at the time.  My mr is conveniently on vacation the following week anyway.  

She has creeped me out since a toddler doing the creepy backwards walk, seeing it with the billboard just makes it even worse lol




Realfoodfans said:


> Oh Keisha we know many who have been unwell and MIL passed with Covid last year but nobody other than James recently. Hope I’m not tempting fate saying that. We are still very cautious and careful and always wear masks in enclosed places.


smart way to roll!  I misread your intent


Charade67 said:


> Since I bought some new shirts for my Disney trip, I thought I should get at least one for my Universal trip. This is the one I ordered except the scarf will be Ravenclaw colors.
> 
> View attachment 600606


no way.  Must google lol.  I ordered a couple of lularoe leggings, skirt & top, all Disney themed, including nightmare before Xmas one that reminds me of beetle juice suit.  Will see me a mile coming lol.   Hoping some of the classic monster ones come back into stock.  Comfiest stuff ever & not hot to wear.


J'aime Paris said:


> Been to Las Vegas a handful times. We have a friend who lives there, and he takes us to places off of the strip. It's a whole other world away from the glitz and casinos.


two words:   Ellis Island

a block & a world away.  Have fun there but, half that is the fear factor of getting mugged heading back to strip casino lol


Lynne G said:


> Birthday girl’s dinner request. Home made chicken noodle soup, fresh bought baguette, Caesar salad, with some strips of the left over chicken, that I had saved from putting into the soup, and we baked some chocolate chip cookies, as she is not a cake eating fan, and we all were happy to eat them not much past getting the cookies out of the oven.


nice!  Happy Birthday to your daughter.  Is she at school or virtual again this year?


Pumpkin1172 said:


> We stopped for supper at one of those "small hidden gem" places in a tiny little hamlet ( don't blink driving by or you'll miss it lol). It was so delicious, and the place was extremely busy tonight. It seems more and more city people are driving out to this place. It was a good way to finish off the day.


Those sorts are true treasures.  I have a theory that if they hand you a can of pop (soda) and glass of ice, you are in for the treat the rest of the meal.  





schumigirl said:


> .I like the sound of your style though, 50`s dresses can be so lovely.


yes, other than those pesky 20 inch waists it’s seems so many of the women had in that era


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Just enjoying my Tim's steeped tea


hmmm never heard of it.  


schumigirl said:


> Made donut burgers tonight. It`s never been something Tom would order, but he did say to make him one too.....


a work of art.  Even tho I now have to watch would def try a bite of that delicacy!


J'aime Paris said:


> Ever heard of it?


yep here.   have a hankering to make a Mexican sunsets this weekend.  Sweet but, usually one does the trick lol


Metro West said:


> I know what you mean and I am absolutely sick of the redos and make overs! They should leave the classics alone!


While, surely not talking standard classic flicks…i’m really looking forward to a remake of Resident Evil Movie. Along with a Netflix preque.  The movie will actually be based on the video game (1st & 2nd this ’go round).  It would be difficult to be worse than the original lol


macraven said:


> Ever have the family say I don’t want that for dinner....


nope, i make what I knew they would eat.  If something new & they turned their noses up, well; always an ‘alternative menu’…peanut butter or lunch meat lol.


Charade67 said:


> We actually picked out knobs and hinges at Home Depot. We purchased one of each to see how they would look. My local HD doesn't have enough knobs in stock, so I placed an online order. The website says the hinge is not available in store or for home delivery. Strange since we bought the hinge in the store. We will take a trip to HD tomorrow and see what is in stock.
> 
> We do have an Ace hardware. That will be a backup plan.


i casually glanced at kitchen hardware this summer at Loews.  First time in ages, nearly fainted at the price Points.  came home & decided I liked what i had.  Will wait until we replace cabinetry, some day


Lynne G said:


> Ooh, thanks Ida, predicted 2 to 5 inches of rain with tropical downpours the next two days.


lucky you.  It poured here all day from another system, ground saturated like a sponge.  They aren’t sure how it will quite track yet…varying estimates of 2 to 8 inches.  need to plot our path carefully on Thursday getting around, guaranteed flooding & downed trees.  Hopefully, power lines will escape havoc.  Too hot to go without AC


J'aime Paris said:


> We are fortunate that we will not endure the Ida remnants rains.
> My heart aches just watching the devastation that has taken place...


it’s difficult to watch yet, I can’t turn away.


Robo56 said:


> Heard from daughter yesterday. She saw the eye surgeon again for her 6 weeks post op. Her retina has detached again. He said her vision would not return and at this time they are trying to preserve her eye itself. We are so heart broken for her. She is one of many who are now permanently affected after receiving the experimental biologic agent Moderna.
> 
> My sister told me yesterday that a friend of hers brother who was fully vaccinated and in very good health prior to coming down with Covid died two days ago. They buried him yesterday. So sad.
> 
> Stay vigilant and Wear your masks and sanitize your hands no matter your Vax status.
> 
> We all have to continue to live and find some measure of happiness in spite of this disease.


your family has truly been touched by the disease, so sorry to read this.  Prayers for your DD.  


bobbie68 said:


> I got a great deal on Animal Kingdom Lodge savanna view club level for next week so we are doing one night resort only. We love the club level there and hoping it will be slower that week.


Love!  likely won’t pick up at WDW until 3rd week of September.  Have fun


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> Hey all.  finally back in real world after our 3rd booster on Friday.  Will say, it set me back more than the other two combined.   Oddly, new side effects mostly.  The arm, rather vicious nausea & doozy of headache that hasn’t quite cleared.  I’m told that all adds up to being a good thing…it’s working.  If they say so
> 
> our family’s quest over the years has been to return home with spider pig…guess that softball pitching has paid off
> View attachment 601285
> Had a feeling after visiting & seeing all the set pieces & tribute store would be a powerful motivator for the GD to lobby for her 1st HHN weekend with us & DiL.  DS was unable to work it into his schedule...(someday!).  Tentatively scheduled the 3rd weekend of the month depending on school assignments at the time.  My mr is conveniently on vacation the following week anyway.
> 
> She has creeped me out since a toddler doing the creepy backwards walk, seeing it with the billboard just makes it even worse lol
> View attachment 601284
> 
> 
> Those sorts are true treasures.  I have a theory that if they hand you a can of pop (soda) and glass of ice, you are in for the treat the rest of the meal.
> yes, other than those pesky 20 inch waists it’s seems so many of the women had in that era



Sorry the 3rd one hit you so hard. Not looking forward to that, eventually. I had slight fluish like symptoms with the 2nd one, no fever, but I couldn't sleep worth a poo and was extremely tired. Take care of yourself.

Love Spider Pig!!!

Tell me about the small waists. I have my grandmother's wedding dress, and it has an 18 inch waist. I don't know if I ever fit that, maybe in elementary school.


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, little one was like your granddaughter,, Keisha.  Did runs across the whole house, with the dog, then both bounced off the sofa and ran back the other way. Tried a dismount off the bed and knocked off a paddle on the ceiling fan. Yeah, a gymnastics playground our house was.  She’s still pretty flexible, but no more handstands or tumbles any more. And after those gymnastics stunts, it was get that damn soccer ball out of the house.  Broken windows from oops need to work on the juggling was the next issue.  Now it’s get off that darn video or online game.  Never ends.  LoL. And mostly virtual, with only one class in person.  With the City and the university having lots of higher and higher virus numbers, we are glad she does not spend too much time in a classroom, and being in the city. 

Glad to hear you had a great time, Keisha.  And ooh, I’m arriving the afternoon of the third Sunday next month.  Yay, HHN time soon.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Finally got some good news. Our contractor's Covid test is negative, so he was able to pick up and deliver our door today. He will be back next week to hang and paint the door.
Dh and I went to Home Depot and got cabinet hinges. I had to order the knobs because they didn't have enough in stock.



Robo56 said:


> Heard from daughter yesterday. She saw the eye surgeon again for her 6 weeks post op. Her retina has detached again. He said her vision would not return and at this time they are trying to preserve her eye itself. We are so heart broken for her. She is one of many who are now permanently affected after receiving the experimental biologic agent Moderna.


Oh, that is heartbreaking news. I had no idea that could be a side effect.



bobbie68 said:


> We are upset here, I have gotten 2 messages from our Orange county water utility company saying that if our county can't conserve water that in two weeks we may not have usuable water and will have to boil it first.


Ugh, I hope it doesn't come to that.



Metro West said:


> I'm planning on going to the Studios tomorrow after work to get the AP stuff this year. I really like the AP shirt...have to have it in my collection!


I am new to having an AP. There is special merchandise?



schumigirl said:


> Been reading the thread in the CB about mean friends, or moochers as they have been described. I think we all know someone like that,


 Yep, thankfully I haven't see them in years.



Realfoodfans said:


> Charade if you come to London I would try to met you. We usually visit as my nephew is there but we haven’t been for two years now.


 I really hope to get there someday, but have no idea when that will happen..



Lynne G said:


> Guess all wasn’t to finish up yard work before we get 5 to 7 inches of rain, as predicted for tomorrow into tomorrow night.


 We will be getting some of that rain too. We are under a flash flood and tornado watch.



keishashadow said:


> Hey all. finally back in real world after our 3rd booster on Friday. Will say, it set me back more than the other two combined. Oddly, new side effects mostly. The arm, rather vicious nausea & doozy of headache that hasn’t quite cleared. I’m told that all adds up to being a good thing…it’s working. If they say so


 Not what I wanted to hear. I think I am due for my booster in a little over a month.



keishashadow said:


> no way. Must google


 https://www.etsy.com/listing/920315110/my-patronus-is-a-sloth-cute-animal?ref=hp_rv-1



keishashadow said:


> i casually glanced at kitchen hardware this summer at Loews. First time in ages, nearly fainted at the price Points. came home & decided I liked what i had. Will wait until we replace cabinetry, some day


 Our kitchen really needs it. It is stuck in the 80's. I'll post a picture later.  The cat is sleeping next to me and I don't want to disturb him.


----------



## Metro West

Charade67 said:


> I am new to having an AP. There is special merchandise?


 Yes...every year they have special merchandise for passholders...I haven't bought anything but there are some items that I like. If you Google "universal studios halloween horror nights 2021 ap merchandise" you will see a link with pictures. I tried posting it here but its blocked.


----------



## Lynne G

Ugh Charade, yep we are under flash flooding and tornado warnings too.  Good thing nothing to go out for, as everyone online tomorrow. And always happy to have the bird poop washed off my car from a good rain.  LoL 

Quiet night.  Older one comes home late, so made him a sandwich if he’s hungry. DH also coming home late, and have a sandwich for him too. He’s to be sure, hungry.


----------



## Metro West

Has anyone renewed their Preferred AP lately? The last time I checked this pass expires on 10/31/21 but I checked just now to see how much it was going to be and it said the pass expires 2/1/22. Did they do another 3 months and I missed the announcement? 

I will definitely have to call them and find out what's going on.


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> Has anyone renewed their Preferred AP lately? The last time I checked this pass expires on 10/31/21 but I checked just now to see how much it was going to be and it said the pass expires 2/1/22. Did they do another 3 months and I missed the announcement?
> 
> I will definitely have to call them and find out what's going on.


We wound up with 6 months when the dust settled too.   I didn’t question it lol

did call U tho who very kindly put my DS pass ’on hold’ until he would next return  Took all of 20 minutes.  compare that to the hours that (literally) stretched into days upon end I spent on hold trying to just get an initial call back to discuss our various WDW APs


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> Not what I wanted to hear. I think I am due for my booster in a little over a month.


my 2nd was no biggie, this was the 3rd one the hospital system insisted we both required.  I figured, U in a month, it’s probably a good idea to comply wi th their guidelines.



Charade67 said:


> Our kitchen really needs it. It is stuck in the 80's. I'll post a picture later. The cat is sleeping next to me and I don't want to disturb him.


Good news on the contractor.  I’m pretty sure mine may be from 70’s. came & went out of style a few times since lol

when is your scan?  Feeling pretty good now?

ps thanks for the link!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, I was August now April.  Not going to complain either.  Though when I renewed, only 12 months now.


----------



## Charade67

I fell asleep while watching TV and now I am awake again. I hate it when I do that.




Metro West said:


> every year they have special merchandise for passholders...I haven't bought anything but there are some items that I like. If you Google "universal studios halloween horror nights 2021 ap merchandise" you will see a link with pictures. I tried posting it here but its blocked.


 Is it only HHN stuff or do they have non HHN merchandise for pass holders?



keishashadow said:


> Good news on the contractor. I’m pretty sure mine may be from 70’s. came & went out of style a few times since lol
> 
> when is your scan? Feeling pretty good now?


My house was built in 1984 and I am pretty sure these are the original cabinets.  Here is an example.


My scan is Thursday, but my side hasn’t bothered me the past few days.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Yep, I was August now April.  Not going to complain either.  Though when I renewed, only 12 months now.


Dang!  My AP expired in June, and I phoned.  No extra months promo so I let it lapse as I wasn’t going until October.  I’m going to phone in the morning, maybe now they have the promo back!



Charade yes they have non HHN AP stuff in the AP lounge incl lanyards, tees, masks etc.  And free pins and magnets.


----------



## Sue M

Hi gang!  Hope everyone is safe from storms and crazy stuff happening.
In British Columbia we’ve had horrible heat waves this summer. One afternoon thermometer in my patio read 104 in the shade   And lots of forest fires. 

My oldest dd and I got back from 2 weeks at wdw. Stayed at Caribbean Beach.
It was great. Lots of memories there, it was the first WDW resort I stayed at with my then teen daughters! They’re now in their 30’s!
I wasn’t sure we were going until July when rules changed and fully vaccinated didn’t have to quarantine coming home.

Going to Universal early Oct. no, not going to HHN still chicken.
Getting Covid testing For travel is a pain. Have to do it both ways.
Booked Sapphire first 2 nights cause flights kept changing so coming in 2 nights earlier than my friends. Then switching to HRH. I’ve never stayed at Sapphire Falls so excited to try it!

Sometimes I don’t know why I listen to DH!  I’m getting a new SUV and he wanted us to wait till fall to order. He still thinks price is lower in fall, I tried to explain not that way right now but he had it stuck in his head so I waited. Big mistake. Now waits are 3-6 months for Toyota RAV4 hybrid ugh. Put deposit down last week. I’ll probably be lucky to get it by April.  Excited to get a hybrid. Especially with petrol prices here. Running around $1.59/litre and US land border still closed so can’t nip across the border anymore for cheap US Costco gas!  Even if it was open, with testing requirements I still couldn’t do day trips.  Miss my cross border day trips!

Nothing else new to report!  Still alive lol.


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> Going to Universal early Oct. no, not going to HHN still chicken.


What dates?


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> What dates?


9/30-10/9


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick afternoon stop in!
> 
> I don't know where the day went.  I really wasn't very busy, but little things kept me busy most of the day here.  It's a cold, windy, rainy day here.  I finally buckled and put on my first pair of socks today and my heater is on under my desk.  Weather forecast is for heavy rain until late tomorrow.  It's been raining pretty heavy most of the day so far.  Maybe most of it is done now.  I'm not getting my hopes up yet.  It will be a good night just to chill with the remote and a book.
> 
> @Robo56  I'm sorry to hear about your dd's ongoing issues with her eye.  I can't even imagine all the feelings you all must be feeling - let alone dealing with the fall out from it.  I will continue to send healing thoughts and prayers to her and all of you supporting her.
> 
> Chicken is out defrosting for me to create a delicious meal for tonight.  Might be a chicken pot pie or stew of some sort.  The weather calls for one of those warm you from the inside of your belly days.
> 
> Everyone else...take care and stay safe.  I know that the countdowns are getting closer to the single digits!!!  Have a great evening everyone!!!



Autumn seems to be coming in with a bang in most places right now! I hear you on the socks......I have brought out my bear claw slippers and the big thick socks to wear in the evenings. And yes, our thermostat has been turned up so heating will click on when it`s cooler. It`s been turned right down since around April this year but came on twice since last week. I miss summer already! 





Metro West said:


> I hope so...not really sure what I'm going to do this weekend. it's always over too fast.



Wait till you retire my friend.......every day is like the weekend!!  

We have our wedding anniversary this weekend on Sunday (29 years and counting ) and everyone and their grandmother is asking what we`re doing......no plans except for meeting some friends for a lunch on Sunday. I quite like weekends where we don`t have to be doing something all the time........





keishashadow said:


> Hey all.  finally back in real world after our 3rd booster on Friday.  Will say, it set me back more than the other two combined.   Oddly, new side effects mostly.  The arm, rather vicious nausea & doozy of headache that hasn’t quite cleared.  I’m told that all adds up to being a good thing…it’s working.  If they say so
> 
> our family’s quest over the years has been to return home with spider pig…guess that softball pitching has paid off
> View attachment 601285
> Had a feeling after visiting & seeing all the set pieces & tribute store would be a powerful motivator for the GD to lobby for her 1st HHN weekend with us & DiL.  DS was unable to work it into his schedule...(someday!).  Tentatively scheduled the 3rd weekend of the month depending on school assignments at the time.  My mr is conveniently on vacation the following week anyway.
> 
> She has creeped me out since a toddler doing the creepy backwards walk, seeing it with the billboard just makes it even worse lol
> View attachment 601284
> 
> 
> smart way to roll!  I misread your intent
> 
> no way.  Must google lol.  I ordered a couple of lularoe leggings, skirt & top, all Disney themed, including nightmare before Xmas one that reminds me of beetle juice suit.  Will see me a mile coming lol.   Hoping some of the classic monster ones come back into stock.  Comfiest stuff ever & not hot to wear.
> 
> two words:   Ellis Island
> 
> a block & a world away.  Have fun there but, half that is the fear factor of getting mugged heading back to strip casino lol
> 
> nice!  Happy Birthday to your daughter.  Is she at school or virtual again this year?
> 
> Those sorts are true treasures.  I have a theory that if they hand you a can of pop (soda) and glass of ice, you are in for the treat the rest of the meal.
> yes, other than those pesky 20 inch waists it’s seems so many of the women had in that era
> 
> hmmm never heard of it.
> 
> a work of art.  Even tho I now have to watch would def try a bite of that delicacy!
> 
> yep here.   have a hankering to make a Mexican sunsets this weekend.  Sweet but, usually one does the trick lol
> 
> While, surely not talking standard classic flicks…i’m really looking forward to a remake of Resident Evil Movie. Along with a Netflix preque.  The movie will actually be based on the video game (1st & 2nd this ’go round).  It would be difficult to be worse than the original lol
> 
> nope, i make what I knew they would eat.  If something new & they turned their noses up, well; always an ‘alternative menu’…peanut butter or lunch meat lol.
> 
> i casually glanced at kitchen hardware this summer at Loews.  First time in ages, nearly fainted at the price Points.  came home & decided I liked what i had.  Will wait until we replace cabinetry, some day
> 
> lucky you.  It poured here all day from another system, ground saturated like a sponge.  They aren’t sure how it will quite track yet…varying estimates of 2 to 8 inches.  need to plot our path carefully on Thursday getting around, guaranteed flooding & downed trees.  Hopefully, power lines will escape havoc.  Too hot to go without AC
> 
> it’s difficult to watch yet, I can’t turn away.
> 
> your family has truly been touched by the disease, so sorry to read this.  Prayers for your DD.
> 
> Love!  likely won’t pick up at WDW until 3rd week of September.  Have fun



Glad to see you back and yes, you got that one quite nastily!! Those are horrible symptoms to have......and yes, it`s supposed to be a good thing......so they say! 

Pictures are gorgeous, and yes, I`m sure it won`t be long till you have a new addition to your HHN group.......she`ll love it, I doubt she has any worries about going there.......and glad they had such a good time. 

Yes, a donut burger is not even a weekly treat.....very much once in a blue moon, but it was lush, did have the sugar high after it for sure. 

Glad you`re doing better now. 




It seems we have rain this morning.......I think it`ll go off before we head out walking, if not we`ll push it back a little later. Not a single thing else to do today since we met friends for lunch yesterday. I wish the wind would die down a little though, still a little too breezy to be so close to the sea and it`s coming in straight off the water. 

Morroccan style sweet and spicy chicken tonight, will pop everything in the slow cooker and it can melt away all day, time for the winter warmers to be more prevalent now.....September always makes me think that way and we`ve been told now not to expect that Indian Summer we sometimes enjoy. 

Poached eggs for breakfast this morning.......and tea, always tea. 

And yes, finally noticed Christmas cards are in the stores......according to one of my friends yesterday I`m late noticing them, they`ve been in for at least 2 weeks.......far too early! And I love Christmas!!



























Have a lovely Wednesday ​


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...just stopping by before I head to work.  I hope everyone has a nice day!


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, camel is trying to confuse those that know it’s a Wednesday. Taco holding camel. But yay, the day, we get over that ever mid week day hump, and wheee, Friday will be here soon enough. And hoping a bit shorter one, with the three day holiday weekend commencing after this week’s Friday. 

So a Good Morning to all.

I see Metro is an early work bird too. Yeah, commuting has not returned yet. If so, I’d be heading to work an hour before now. One bonus of teleworking. Steps to my home office desk.

Sue, yay, maybe can meet up to say hi. I’m leaving the evening of the 2nd, but still tossing between SF and staying with RPR, after a week there before. So can send me pm, as I doubt I check the DIs all the days there. I respond more with a text or call.

And so, I’m still on that routine week day routine, not leisure time keeping yet.

Yep, and whether I’m moving fast or not in the early hours, I make tea. Sipping it now,  yay.

And nothing like waking up to hear weather lady saying on the morning news, it will be a severe stormy rain day. And I can already hear the rain. Sigh. Though the total amount of rain in inches to fall is scary. But we are not near any bodies of water, and our storm drains and sub-pump should be working well. So hoping not to see any water in the house. And I’m sure before the day is done, local news will show flooding and cars that think that road flooding is passable, and need rescue. And just as scary, tornado watch, with strong winds with those storms. Hope Charade is okay after the storms cruised by her yesterday.

Ooh time for what easy breakfast I can find.

Wonderful Wednesday homies.


----------



## Lynne G

Yes indeed Schumi, 


And that means:




Yay the month of September is here. HHN coming soon this month.


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> 9/30-10/9


 I will be there 10/1 -10/4 and will be staying at Sapphire Falls. We should meet. 



schumigirl said:


> We have our wedding anniversary this weekend on Sunday


Happy anniversary. Mine is at the end of September.

Woke up to he sound of lots of rain.  Looks like it will be raining most of the day.

Painter should be here in an hour to start on my kitchen cabinets.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, electric went out for a few minutes, but thankfully went back on, so not have to reset clock, but did have to wait for internet to power back up again.  Also thankful, my work screen did not have to reboot or reset.  Sigh. Stay safe Charade.


----------



## Charade67

Change in plans. The painter will be coming tomorrow. He doesn't want to carry our cabinet doors through a downpour and I agree.  Guess I have to go to work now.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good afternoon (here!) all. 

Good idea for him to return tomorrow Charade.

Keisha is it the Moderna that needs three vaccinations? Don’t think I’ve heard of that here but we are waiting to see when a booster will be required.

Schumi we are the same - no heating on since April but it clicked on last night for the first time.  No rain today but definitely dampness in the air.  Hope you have a lovely anniversary -I’m sure Tom will spoil you.

Up early this morning as Em had start of term today so she went off extra early and therefore I had to go to the exchange point to collect L and J for 9am.  I don’t get into any conversation with their father and have the phone recording just in case of incidents but the children just ran straight over and jumped straight in the car so very quick.  

Kev did another tip run with the trailer full of green waste and has now been dragged on to the Wii with them both so I’m taking advantage and having a coffee.

Have an excess of eggs so made them pancakes for lunch which they enjoyed.  Chicken for dinner as all will eat it.

L starts back tomorrow and is looking forward to her new teacher who is a Disney fan. I have to take J for pre term Covid test - we have a time slot - and planning to take him for a brunch afterwards.  He returns on Friday.

First Christmas gift bought and arrived just now.  A new Superdry hoodie for Kev.  The A&F one he loves is very worn but he bought it in Washington and will be loathe to change it I know.

DIL is one of a very reduced number to have been re-interviewed and offered a job back with Virgin out of Manchester after her maternity leave but they really have to sit down and work out the logistics of managing X if she does.  It’s certainly not a 9-5 employment.

Hope everyone’s day goes well and continue prayers for Robo’s daughter.


----------



## Lynne G

Sound busy, Julie.  Eek, my AC was running earlier this morning.  Most of the time, our September’s are warm.  Maybe tiers to end if the month may turn on heater in the overnight.


----------



## Sue M

Keisha yikes, sorry to hear booster was rough. I don’t think we’re getting booster here till March-ish,  8 mos from last vaccine.  

Real, here I think it’s for both Moderna or Pfizer.

Charade & Lynne yay!  I could meet on the 1st, (or 30th evening as my flight lands at 5:30ish) as bright and early on 2nd I’m moving to HRH when my friends arrive. I’ll PM you both!  Always fun to meet up with peeps!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Robo56 said:


> Good Tuesday afternoon Sans family
> 
> View attachment 601220
> 
> View attachment 601221
> 
> 
> Lynne Happy belated Birthday to your daughter.
> 
> View attachment 601223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to hear you both had a lovely birthday meal out. That is a picture of a happy couple celebrating for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charade so sorry to hear you have had such a hard time with those awful kidney stones. Hope things are doing better for you now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Tink good to see you post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful apples and pears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they do deserve to be celebrated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to your daughter. I know you are so proud of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you prepared your daughter all her favorite food for her special day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks yummy. I think your donut burger looks better then the restaurants for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your friend Charade.
> 
> 
> 
> Past  couple days have been busy. Been trying to play a little catch up on things that I let slide while I was sick. Bronchitis is better just a little residual cough. Back is much improved.
> 
> Doing a little house keeping today. Made some tuna salad. Plan on trying to get two Halloween trees up today. Might not decorate until tomorrow.
> 
> Grandsons highs school football team won their game Friday night
> 41-0. Praying he does not get injured this year.
> 
> We got a torrential down poor yesterday and lost power for an hour. I feel so sorry for the folks in Mississippi and Louisiana. Millions are still without power and there are people still missing.  My prayers go out to all those folks.
> 
> Heard from daughter yesterday. She saw the eye surgeon again for her 6 weeks post op. Her retina has detached again. He said her vision would not return and at this time they are trying to preserve her eye itself. We are so heart broken for her. She is one of many who are now permanently affected after receiving the experimental biologic agent Moderna.
> 
> My sister told me yesterday that a friend of hers brother who was fully vaccinated and in very good health prior to coming down with Covid  died two days ago. They buried him yesterday. So sad.
> 
> Stay vigilant and Wear your masks and sanitize your hands no matter your Vax status.
> 
> We all have to continue to live and find some measure of happiness in spite of this disease.
> 
> Last day of steroids today. Better get moving. Tomorrow energy may be lessened some.
> 
> Need to get on my desk in my office this evening and decide if I’am going to do any other tours for HHN. Was thinking of UMH Tour. Haven’t decided yet. I will not spend as much time at HHN this year as I have in the past.
> 
> 13 days till
> View attachment 601222
> 
> 
> Have a great Tuesday everyone.


Robo, I'm terribly sorry for what your DD has had to endure!!  I pray the doctors are able to save her eye.  Many wishes of healing to her!!

Glad your grandson is having a great football season!



bobbie68 said:


> everyone, finally getting a chance to stop by. It has been busy here and when one thing gets done another pops up. It's a good thing I am not working right now due to all the things the family needs. I am happy to help and do what I can.
> 
> The weather here has been great. We have been having low 90's and only a few humid days. I am loving having  the pool to get some exercise and cool down. Brian and I started walking at night as long as there is no rain. He was told by the doctor he needs to do some physical activity, so we love walking and decided on that. It is much cooler and comfortable  to walk here at night. We are only doing about 2 miles right now but will work up slowly. I am waiting for my blood work to come back to see where I need to make life style changes. I didn't realize how much more I have to invest as I get older. We love food so I am trying to be creative and healthy.
> 
> We are upset here, I have gotten 2 messages from our Orange county water utility company saying that if our county can't conserve water that in two weeks we may not have usuable water and will have to boil it first. This is because to much liquid oxygen is being used for covid cases in the hospital and can't get  enough to treat the water. I bought some water stroage containers to use for boiled water. I am running to Costco to pick up some cases of water. The cases of covid here are setting records for hospitals and deaths but it is also effecting other things. I am not sure how this will effect the Universal resorts and volcano bay if this happens. I do know they have reached out to them and other businesses asking for conservation. I can try and update here as I get news because I  am hoping to be notified first being a resident.
> 
> We have not been able to have any visitors yet from up north, everyone is waiting till things calm down here, and totally agree. We have decided not to go to my nephew's wedding in October up north. Liv has a hard time with the pandemic and it is not worth the chances of  getting sick or upsetting her. I am hoping my nephew will come down at some point and we can treat him a bit and send him a gift.
> 
> Brian and I  went to Universal yesterday, it was very slow. We had a great time and the rides were walk ons mostly. It was the first time I had the back row on Minions and nobody in front of me all the way down. Actually,  we requested back rows on a couple of the simulator screens and it was great. I found it less blurry due to my eye sight.  I know for next year the last two weeks of August are great for crowds and specials. We will do more time there then. We are still wearing our masks indoors even though we are fully vaxed. I saw about 25 percent of people had them on. I did just order some stronger masks for HHN for Brian and Charlie because of the houses.
> 
> The guys are getting excited for HHN, we will be staying a couple of nights on site. Liv and I will do other things. I am so looking forward to meeting up with some fellow dissers. Plans are coming together.
> 
> I got a great deal on Animal Kingdom Lodge savanna view club level  for next week so we are doing one night resort only. We love the club level there and hoping it will be slower that week.
> 
> I just want to give a shout out to a couple of new posters I see, Soniam and Metro West, hello and welcome!
> I missed a few birthdays so Happy belated birthday  to my fellow disser friends, I hope everyone had a great day!
> I am sorry for family losses, I am keeping everyone in my thoughts!
> Special thoughts for anyone or their family who is struggling with any sickness, or injuries may they have a speedy recovery.
> 
> I miss everyone and think of you often. One of these days I want to stay on track and be on more. I keep thinking it will happen then I get side tracked with family needs.


So cool that you can pop over to the parks on a moments notice!!   And great score on the AKL CL!

Good job on the walking!  



Metro West said:


> Another work day is getting shorter...a little over an hour to go. I'm taking a 1/2 day on Friday to start the long weekend and I'm planning on going to the Studios tomorrow after work to get the AP stuff this year. I really like the AP shirt...have to have it in my collection!


Happy shopping!!



schumigirl said:


> I can imagine. I despise being cold, but I do love new boots and winter coats time of year....one of the occasions I do love shopping. Yes, high 80`s is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robbie, I am so sorry to hear the news of you daughter and her sight. What dreadful news for her and you all to receive. The retina detaching again has to be so traumatic for her. I know you`ll all look after her, but my goodness she has been put through the mill since all of this started.
> 
> Continued prayers for her despite the awful news, I do hope they can save her eye through all of this.
> 
> And it`s always scary to hear of healthy vaccinated people pass away from Covid. A timely reminder for sure when many are becoming quite lax through all of this.
> 
> You do have some good news that you are improving both with back issues and your bronchitis. More good wishes sent your way.....and decorating starting soon....look forward to seeing them.
> 
> Glad you liked the donut picture, yes, it did look better that Teak`s.....or so I thought......lol.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I`ve been hearing of the water issue due to needing liquid oxygen. It is a worry for sure.
> 
> Hope you`re all doing good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a nice plan Todd......and a nice long weekend planned too......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn`t need dinner after lunch out today, so making some shrimp lettuce cups again, not too filling but just enough so we don`t get hungry.
> 
> Been reading the thread in the CB about mean friends, or moochers as they have been described. I think we all know someone like that, I know we`ve cut 2 ladies from our lives in the last couple of years who took from all of us and wouldn`t pay their fair share or complained when costs went up....no time for folks like that. But, surprising how many folks have the same issues with folks they know. We used to joke one of our friends used tea bags so she could dry them and reuse them......she wasn`t a friend for long. Didn`t matter what we did, she always wanted to do the cheap way....not our way.
> 
> Quite a sunny evening here, but more cloud forecast for tomorrow......
> 
> Shrimp lettuce cups coming up.......


I've read that thread too.  If someone's cheapness doesn't affect others, then go for it...
But when you take advantage of others or make others feel uncomfortable by it, then no.
We are lucky that none of our friends act that way!



Realfoodfans said:


> Charade if you come to London I would try to met you.  We usually visit as my nephew is there but we haven’t been for two years now.
> 
> Robo glad you are improving. Hope your daughter also gets some relief very soon.
> 
> Nice to see you Bobble.  I come and go a bit too so nice to catch up.  I’m so sorry to hear of the situation in Orlando and prayers that things turn a corner very soon.
> 
> Hope nobody has family in the storm areas.  Footage has been shocking to see.
> 
> This morning Em had some business to deal with and Kev wanted to carry on working outside as there’s so much to do.  His workshop should be built and here end of October so he’s got a deadline.  So I took the children to one of our farm butchers where they have a petting area and we fed the animals for an hour so we were out of the way for a couple of hours.
> 
> This afternoon I joined a group of ladies from church.  Complicated story but we are all going to be embroidering pieces for a coat being added to along a pilgrimage.  It was at a beautiful home of a lady who is truly amazing at sewing and crafting.  The house is an old vicarage from Edwardian age.  It was a lovely couple of hours chatting and sharing ideas.
> 
> Sorry I’ve not responded to everyone - if I back track I lose what I’ve typed!
> 
> Just hope you’re all doing ok and keep well.


Sounds like a nice afternoon with church friends!



soniam said:


> @Robo56 I am so heartbroken to hear about your daughter. It's terrible when things like this happen. My thoughts go to give her strength in such a hard time.
> 
> @bobbie68 We have had to boil water a couple of times in the last few years. I just left a big pot, not the giant one though, on the stove and would add water to it to boil whenever I got a chance, ie in the morning before going to work and in the evening when I came home. I would let it cool and then put it in a container in the fridge. We had a couple of containers, some with cold and some that were cooling. Just letting it boil while I had other stuff to do made it not seem to cumbersome. It's not great, but it's way better than not having water, which we got to experience with the freeze in Texas in February.


I remember the "winter" in Texas!  Y'all not equipped for that kind of weather!

It's kinda nice that we get all 4 seasons in WI.  We have clothes, supplies, and our homes are built accordingly.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick afternoon stop in!
> 
> I don't know where the day went.  I really wasn't very busy, but little things kept me busy most of the day here.  It's a cold, windy, rainy day here.  I finally buckled and put on my first pair of socks today and my heater is on under my desk.  Weather forecast is for heavy rain until late tomorrow.  It's been raining pretty heavy most of the day so far.  Maybe most of it is done now.  I'm not getting my hopes up yet.  It will be a good night just to chill with the remote and a book.
> 
> @Robo56  I'm sorry to hear about your dd's ongoing issues with her eye.  I can't even imagine all the feelings you all must be feeling - let alone dealing with the fall out from it.  I will continue to send healing thoughts and prayers to her and all of you supporting her.
> 
> Chicken is out defrosting for me to create a delicious meal for tonight.  Might be a chicken pot pie or stew of some sort.  The weather calls for one of those warm you from the inside of your belly days.
> 
> Everyone else...take care and stay safe.  I know that the countdowns are getting closer to the single digits!!!  Have a great evening everyone!!!


Stay cozy!
We are still clinging onto summer, and I still have the AC on.  Not ready for the heavy socks yet.....



Lynne G said:


> Ooh I used our chicken the other day for chicken noodle soup, Pumpkin.
> 
> Hehe, earlier this afternoon, DH mowed our grass.  Since then it’s been non stop hearing mowers and grass blowers.  Guess all wasn’t to finish up yard work before we get 5 to 7 inches of rain, as predicted for tomorrow into tomorrow night.  Even some light rain on Thursday.  But then, that stretch of that glorious late Sumner sunshine through the holiday weekend.  Woot!  Woot! Woot!


Good thing grass was mowed before the big rain, or it would be a foot tall after, lol!



keishashadow said:


> Hey all.  finally back in real world after our 3rd booster on Friday.  Will say, it set me back more than the other two combined.   Oddly, new side effects mostly.  The arm, rather vicious nausea & doozy of headache that hasn’t quite cleared.  I’m told that all adds up to being a good thing…it’s working.  If they say so
> 
> our family’s quest over the years has been to return home with spider pig…guess that softball pitching has paid off
> View attachment 601285
> Had a feeling after visiting & seeing all the set pieces & tribute store would be a powerful motivator for the GD to lobby for her 1st HHN weekend with us & DiL.  DS was unable to work it into his schedule...(someday!).  Tentatively scheduled the 3rd weekend of the month depending on school assignments at the time.  My mr is conveniently on vacation the following week anyway.
> 
> She has creeped me out since a toddler doing the creepy backwards walk, seeing it with the billboard just makes it even worse lol
> View attachment 601284
> 
> 
> smart way to roll!  I misread your intent
> 
> no way.  Must google lol.  I ordered a couple of lularoe leggings, skirt & top, all Disney themed, including nightmare before Xmas one that reminds me of beetle juice suit.  Will see me a mile coming lol.   Hoping some of the classic monster ones come back into stock.  Comfiest stuff ever & not hot to wear.
> 
> two words:   Ellis Island
> 
> a block & a world away.  Have fun there but, half that is the fear factor of getting mugged heading back to strip casino lol
> 
> nice!  Happy Birthday to your daughter.  Is she at school or virtual again this year?
> 
> Those sorts are true treasures.  I have a theory that if they hand you a can of pop (soda) and glass of ice, you are in for the treat the rest of the meal.
> yes, other than those pesky 20 inch waists it’s seems so many of the women had in that era
> 
> hmmm never heard of it.
> 
> a work of art.  Even tho I now have to watch would def try a bite of that delicacy!
> 
> yep here.   have a hankering to make a Mexican sunsets this weekend.  Sweet but, usually one does the trick lol
> 
> While, surely not talking standard classic flicks…i’m really looking forward to a remake of Resident Evil Movie. Along with a Netflix preque.  The movie will actually be based on the video game (1st & 2nd this ’go round).  It would be difficult to be worse than the original lol
> 
> nope, i make what I knew they would eat.  If something new & they turned their noses up, well; always an ‘alternative menu’…peanut butter or lunch meat lol.
> 
> i casually glanced at kitchen hardware this summer at Loews.  First time in ages, nearly fainted at the price Points.  came home & decided I liked what i had.  Will wait until we replace cabinetry, some day
> 
> lucky you.  It poured here all day from another system, ground saturated like a sponge.  They aren’t sure how it will quite track yet…varying estimates of 2 to 8 inches.  need to plot our path carefully on Thursday getting around, guaranteed flooding & downed trees.  Hopefully, power lines will escape havoc.  Too hot to go without AC
> 
> it’s difficult to watch yet, I can’t turn away.
> 
> your family has truly been touched by the disease, so sorry to read this.  Prayers for your DD.
> 
> Love!  likely won’t pick up at WDW until 3rd week of September.  Have fun


Sorry you were in the dumps Keisha!  Glad you're back!

Cannot get over your granddaughter!  Such a cute girl, with the brightest smile!!



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Finally got some good news. Our contractor's Covid test is negative, so he was able to pick up and deliver our door today. He will be back next week to hang and paint the door.
> Dh and I went to Home Depot and got cabinet hinges. I had to order the knobs because they didn't have enough in stock.
> 
> Oh, that is heartbreaking news. I had no idea that could be a side effect.
> 
> Ugh, I hope it doesn't come to that.
> 
> I am new to having an AP. There is special merchandise?
> 
> Yep, thankfully I haven't see them in years.
> 
> I really hope to get there someday, but have no idea when that will happen..
> 
> We will be getting some of that rain too. We are under a flash flood and tornado watch.
> 
> Not what I wanted to hear. I think I am due for my booster in a little over a month.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/920315110/my-patronus-is-a-sloth-cute-animal?ref=hp_rv-1
> 
> Our kitchen really needs it. It is stuck in the 80's. I'll post a picture later.  The cat is sleeping next to me and I don't want to disturb him.


And now I'll be clicking that link....



Charade67 said:


> I fell asleep while watching TV and now I am awake again. I hate it when I do that.
> 
> 
> Is it only HHN stuff or do they have non HHN merchandise for pass holders?
> 
> 
> My house was built in 1984 and I am pretty sure these are the original cabinets.  Here is an example.
> View attachment 601318
> 
> My scan is Thursday, but my side hasn’t bothered me the past few days.


Glad you're feeling better!



Sue M said:


> Hi gang!  Hope everyone is safe from storms and crazy stuff happening.
> In British Columbia we’ve had horrible heat waves this summer. One afternoon thermometer in my patio read 104 in the shade   And lots of forest fires.
> 
> My oldest dd and I got back from 2 weeks at wdw. Stayed at Caribbean Beach.
> It was great. Lots of memories there, it was the first WDW resort I stayed at with my then teen daughters! They’re now in their 30’s!
> I wasn’t sure we were going until July when rules changed and fully vaccinated didn’t have to quarantine coming home.
> 
> Going to Universal early Oct. no, not going to HHN still chicken.
> Getting Covid testing For travel is a pain. Have to do it both ways.
> Booked Sapphire first 2 nights cause flights kept changing so coming in 2 nights earlier than my friends. Then switching to HRH. I’ve never stayed at Sapphire Falls so excited to try it!
> 
> Sometimes I don’t know why I listen to DH!  I’m getting a new SUV and he wanted us to wait till fall to order. He still thinks price is lower in fall, I tried to explain not that way right now but he had it stuck in his head so I waited. Big mistake. Now waits are 3-6 months for Toyota RAV4 hybrid ugh. Put deposit down last week. I’ll probably be lucky to get it by April.  Excited to get a hybrid. Especially with petrol prices here. Running around $1.59/litre and US land border still closed so can’t nip across the border anymore for cheap US Costco gas!  Even if it was open, with testing requirements I still couldn’t do day trips.  Miss my cross border day trips!
> 
> Nothing else new to report!  Still alive lol.


Nice you've been able to get to Florida!  sounds like 2 wonderful trips!



schumigirl said:


> Autumn seems to be coming in with a bang in most places right now! I hear you on the socks......I have brought out my bear claw slippers and the big thick socks to wear in the evenings. And yes, our thermostat has been turned up so heating will click on when it`s cooler. It`s been turned right down since around April this year but came on twice since last week. I miss summer already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till you retire my friend.......every day is like the weekend!!
> 
> We have our wedding anniversary this weekend on Sunday (29 years and counting ) and everyone and their grandmother is asking what we`re doing......no plans except for meeting some friends for a lunch on Sunday. I quite like weekends where we don`t have to be doing something all the time........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see you back and yes, you got that one quite nastily!! Those are horrible symptoms to have......and yes, it`s supposed to be a good thing......so they say!
> 
> Pictures are gorgeous, and yes, I`m sure it won`t be long till you have a new addition to your HHN group.......she`ll love it, I doubt she has any worries about going there.......and glad they had such a good time.
> 
> Yes, a donut burger is not even a weekly treat.....very much once in a blue moon, but it was lush, did have the sugar high after it for sure.
> 
> Glad you`re doing better now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems we have rain this morning.......I think it`ll go off before we head out walking, if not we`ll push it back a little later. Not a single thing else to do today since we met friends for lunch yesterday. I wish the wind would die down a little though, still a little too breezy to be so close to the sea and it`s coming in straight off the water.
> 
> Morroccan style sweet and spicy chicken tonight, will pop everything in the slow cooker and it can melt away all day, time for the winter warmers to be more prevalent now.....September always makes me think that way and we`ve been told now not to expect that Indian Summer we sometimes enjoy.
> 
> Poached eggs for breakfast this morning.......and tea, always tea.
> 
> And yes, finally noticed Christmas cards are in the stores......according to one of my friends yesterday I`m late noticing them, they`ve been in for at least 2 weeks.......far too early! And I love Christmas!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a lovely Wednesday ​


I've seen Xmas stuff too.....much too early!!
And yes, Halloween has started, lol!




Lynne G said:


> View attachment 601342
> 
> Hehe, camel is trying to confuse those that know it’s a Wednesday. Taco holding camel. But yay, the day, we get over that ever mid week day hump, and wheee, Friday will be here soon enough. And hoping a bit shorter one, with the three day holiday weekend commencing after this week’s Friday.
> 
> So a Good Morning to all.
> 
> I see Metro is an early work bird too. Yeah, commuting has not returned yet. If so, I’d be heading to work an hour before now. One bonus of teleworking. Steps to my home office desk.
> 
> Sue, yay, maybe can meet up to say hi. I’m leaving the evening of the 2nd, but still tossing between SF and staying with RPR, after a week there before. So can send me pm, as I doubt I check the DIs all the days there. I respond more with a text or call.
> 
> And so, I’m still on that routine week day routine, not leisure time keeping yet.
> 
> Yep, and whether I’m moving fast or not in the early hours, I make tea. Sipping it now,  yay.
> 
> And nothing like waking up to hear weather lady saying on the morning news, it will be a severe stormy rain day. And I can already hear the rain. Sigh. Though the total amount of rain in inches to fall is scary. But we are not near any bodies of water, and our storm drains and sub-pump should be working well. So hoping not to see any water in the house. And I’m sure before the day is done, local news will show flooding and cars that think that road flooding is passable, and need rescue. And just as scary, tornado watch, with strong winds with those storms. Hope Charade is okay after the storms cruised by her yesterday.
> 
> Ooh time for what easy breakfast I can find.
> 
> Wonderful Wednesday homies.


Glad you're able to stay home and ride out the bad weather.  Hoping it passes by quickly!!




Realfoodfans said:


> Good afternoon (here!) all.
> 
> Good idea for him to return tomorrow Charade.
> 
> Keisha is it the Moderna that needs three vaccinations? Don’t think I’ve heard of that here but we are waiting to see when a booster will be required.
> 
> Schumi we are the same - no heating on since April but it clicked on last night for the first time.  No rain today but definitely dampness in the air.  Hope you have a lovely anniversary -I’m sure Tom will spoil you.
> 
> Up early this morning as Em had start of term today so she went off extra early and therefore I had to go to the exchange point to collect L and J for 9am.  I don’t get into any conversation with their father and have the phone recording just in case of incidents but the children just ran straight over and jumped straight in the car so very quick.
> 
> Kev did another tip run with the trailer full of green waste and has now been dragged on to the Wii with them both so I’m taking advantage and having a coffee.
> 
> Have an excess of eggs so made them pancakes for lunch which they enjoyed.  Chicken for dinner as all will eat it.
> 
> L starts back tomorrow and is looking forward to her new teacher who is a Disney fan. I have to take J for pre term Covid test - we have a time slot - and planning to take him for a brunch afterwards.  He returns on Friday.
> 
> First Christmas gift bought and arrived just now.  A new Superdry hoodie for Kev.  The A&F one he loves is very worn but he bought it in Washington and will be loathe to change it I know.
> 
> DIL is one of a very reduced number to have been re-interviewed and offered a job back with Virgin out of Manchester after her maternity leave but they really have to sit down and work out the logistics of managing X if she does.  It’s certainly not a 9-5 employment.
> 
> Hope everyone’s day goes well and continue prayers for Robo’s daughter.


I bought my first couple Xmas gifts yesterday.  For my little niece and nephews.  They still play with toys, so it's easy shopping for them.  Now, the teenagers.....different story!









I normally don't bring out my Haunted Mansion themed D&B purse until mid or end of September.  Thinking of switching it up this year and bringing her out sooner!!  Can't really overdo Halloween, right??

My dad is on his way here.  We are heading out to golf around noon today.  May as well keep going out until Mother Nature says different!


----------



## Sue M

@Robo56 I’m very behind but heard about your daughter. I’m so sorry this happened to her.  

Pumpkin it rained here yesterday, much needed. Hopefully helped all the fires burning. Today the sun is back.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Sue gets sunny day.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick morning stop in before the paper shuffling starts.  The paper pile is not too big today, so it shouldn't take me too long.  

Quiet evening last night.  All the boys/men needed haircuts.  So I played hairdresser last night.  I was surprised my clippers lasted as long as they did.  I need a new large cordless clipper.  The battery doesn't charge well, and it never lasts long when I use it.  I'll just have to watch for a good price on the brand I like - at the wholesaler.  My old hairdresser habits of being a brand snob still stick out   I still like certain brands for certain items...and my clipper is one of them lol.  



Lynne G said:


> Ooh I used our chicken the other day for chicken noodle soup, Pumpkin.


Yum!  We love a good bowl of chicken noodle soup.  I ended up making chicken scampi with orzo.  It was delicious.  It's one of those meals that everyone loves.  


keishashadow said:


> hose sorts are true treasures. I have a theory that if they hand you a can of pop (soda) and glass of ice, you are in for the treat the rest of the meal.


This was EXACTLY that.  Our pop in a can with a glass of ice lol.  We don't stop in there often enough.  I'm glad your feeling better from your third shot.  


Sue M said:


> Nothing else new to report! Still alive lol.





schumigirl said:


> We have our wedding anniversary this weekend on Sunday (29 years and counting ) and everyone and their grandmother is asking what we`re doing......no plans except for meeting some friends for a lunch on Sunday. I quite like weekends where we don`t have to be doing something all the time........


That sounds like a lovely way to spend your anniversary!  


Lynne G said:


> And nothing like waking up to hear weather lady saying on the morning news, it will be a severe stormy rain day. And I can already hear the rain. Sigh. Though the total amount of rain in inches to fall is scary. But we are not near any bodies of water, and our storm drains and sub-pump should be working well. So hoping not to see any water in the house. And I’m sure before the day is done, local news will show flooding and cars that think that road flooding is passable, and need rescue. And just as scary, tornado watch, with strong winds with those storms.


Stay safe!!!  I am NOT a storm lover.  


Realfoodfans said:


> L starts back tomorrow and is looking forward to her new teacher who is a Disney fan. I have to take J for pre term Covid test - we have a time slot - and planning to take him for a brunch afterwards. He returns on Friday.


I hope the kiddos slide back into old routines for those school days.  I remember some years were more of a struggle than others.  

Well, I should probably start shuffling some papers - or look like I'm working.  

Stay safe everyone who is experiencing some of that weather in the south.  Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Sue M said:


> Pumpkin it rained here yesterday, much needed. Hopefully helped all the fires burning. Today the sun is back.


We got a few inches here.  We have been seeing some rain here the last week and a bit.  Which...is not really great for farmers who are trying to complete harvest...but then again, out county announced an agriculture disaster from the +40 temps we seen for weeks in July.  It just destroyed soooo many crops here.  

I am glad you got some rain.  We have been anxiously watching and hoping that your area would get rain and cool temps.  It's just sooo hard to hear and see the reports on the fires.

We will keep sending positive thoughts for all of you in that area.


----------



## keishashadow

Replenished the mr’s candy corn yesterday, he’s plowed thru 4 bags in 5 days.  oh, to have that sort of metabolism!
Have a huge meatloaf in oven, prepped my green beans will toss in cherry tomatoes & spices then char them in skillet along with mashed taters & gravy.  Mr will get a burger, appears his mom’s meatloaf scarred him for life 


Charade67 said:


> My house was built in 1984 and I am pretty sure these are the original cabinets.


never seen that sort.  They appear to be solid pine ‘real wood’ probably hand crafted


Sue M said:


> Dang!  My AP expired in June, and I phoned.  No extra months promo so I let it lapse as I wasn’t going until October.  I’m going to phone in the morning, maybe now they have the promo back!


the mr’s expires the middle of this month.  Was waiting to see the odd chance of them offering a promo


Sue M said:


> My oldest dd and I got back from 2 weeks at wdw. Stayed at Caribbean Beach.
> It was great. Lots of memories there, it was the first WDW resort I stayed at with my then teen daughters! They’re now in their 30’s!


aw, that’s nice. It’s one of the few resorts we haven’t visited.  boys wanted the pirate rooms when smaller, i didn’t want to get stuck in those far flung buildings without a car.   My GD loves their main pool.


Sue M said:


> I’ve never stayed at Sapphire Falls so excited to try it!


at risk of being a broken record…if were FOTL eligible it’d be near top of my list.  Hits the mark on so many things for us.


Sue M said:


> Put deposit down last week. I’ll probably be lucky to get it by April.


sadly, true.  They’ve got to catch up on the chips sooner or later.


schumigirl said:


> I have brought out my bear claw slippers and the big thick socks to wear in the evenings.


comfy sounding Indeed


schumigirl said:


> Glad you`re doing better now.


thank you, glad that mess is done


Realfoodfans said:


> Keisha is it the Moderna that needs three vaccinations? Don’t think I’ve heard of that here but we are waiting to see when a booster will be required.


In the US, moderna & pfizer recommendation is 3rd booster for general population at 8 months.  J&J, 2nd booster will be coming.  Uncertainty if same brand or mix & match sort of thing.  San Francisco ahead of the pack there now.

Israel has been administering the 3rd booster for those over 60/medically necessary for some time now @ 6 months.

when we came back from our Myrtle Beach trip, both had emails from our health system that our time had come (see below).  had a message in my online chart from my doctor’ who said the system was only offering the boosters at a few far-flung locations, to just schedule thru CVS, Sams club or grocery store Chain.  I do really appreciate them being so proactive to notify us. Know of many with serious medical conditions in this area & other states who never received any sort of notice. 




Realfoodfans said:


> L starts back tomorrow and is looking forward to her new teacher who is a Disney fan.


that’s great    GD started today, feel bad it was storming so. Have a feeling if not the first day of school would’ve had a delay or cancellation.  Rain was going sideways.  Has stopped last hour or so, think we got really lucky here


Lynne G said:


> Eek, my AC was running earlier this morning. Most of the time, our September’s are warm. Maybe tiers to end if the month may turn on heater in the overnight.


AC on all night, ceiling fans now, it’s really humid.  being stubborn, i try not to fire up our boiler until right before thanksgiving lol.  Hate having to turn it off when ”Indian summer” inevitably hits as that first initial heating process is a big hit


Sue M said:


> Keisha yikes, sorry to hear booster was rough


well worth it IMO, thanks. 


J'aime Paris said:


> Sorry you were in the dumps Keisha! Glad you're back!


i think we were just both surprised by our reactions.  Guess it goes to show that you can’t assume anything


J'aime Paris said:


> bought my first couple Xmas gifts yesterday. For my little niece and nephews. They still play with toys, so it's easy shopping for them. Now, the teenagers.....different story!


love buying toys.  So many reports saying to buy them now, supply chain issues are still a problem


J'aime Paris said:


> I normally don't bring out my Haunted Mansion themed D&B purse until mid or end of September. Thinking of switching it up this year and bringing her out sooner!! Can't really overdo Halloween, right??


I rotate all my bags, the favs never go into the closet lol. On a hanging, decorative rack in my BR lol


Pumpkin1172 said:


> So I played hairdresser last night


Mr has been lobbying to be shorn too.  No formal training, i try to not get over-confident in my skill set.  I still get nervous thinking all it takes is one oopsy slip of the clippers and he will have a GI Joe cut to even it all out.


----------



## Lynne G

I guess I won’t be able to get third shot until November.  Wonder if my insurance will send such email, Keisha.  If anyone of us gets notice, will be DH, as VA did his shots. 

Ack, so ready to relax. Another not quite hour. And lunch was salads and egg and bacon sandwiches. Well just a BLT for little one.

No idea what for dinner.  Maybe will pop out after and get steaks.  Seems most of our rain to fall in late afternoon and all through the night.  Scary, seeing yellow and red weather radar to go over us tonight.  But hey, much rather have that rain while I sleep.  As once it leaves, glorious sunshine to be.  Wonderful 80’s degrees days.  Perfect weather in my book.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Robo, I'm terribly sorry for what your DD has had to endure!!  I pray the doctors are able to save her eye.  Many wishes of healing to her!!
> 
> Glad your grandson is having a great football season!
> 
> 
> So cool that you can pop over to the parks on a moments notice!!   And great score on the AKL CL!
> 
> Good job on the walking!
> 
> 
> Happy shopping!!
> 
> 
> I've read that thread too.  If someone's cheapness doesn't affect others, then go for it...
> But when you take advantage of others or make others feel uncomfortable by it, then no.
> We are lucky that none of our friends act that way!
> 
> 
> Sounds like a nice afternoon with church friends!
> 
> 
> I remember the "winter" in Texas!  Y'all not equipped for that kind of weather!
> 
> It's kinda nice that we get all 4 seasons in WI.  We have clothes, supplies, and our homes are built accordingly.
> 
> 
> Stay cozy!
> We are still clinging onto summer, and I still have the AC on.  Not ready for the heavy socks yet.....
> 
> 
> Good thing grass was mowed before the big rain, or it would be a foot tall after, lol!
> 
> 
> Sorry you were in the dumps Keisha!  Glad you're back!
> 
> Cannot get over your granddaughter!  Such a cute girl, with the brightest smile!!
> 
> 
> And now I'll be clicking that link....
> 
> 
> Glad you're feeling better!
> 
> 
> Nice you've been able to get to Florida!  sounds like 2 wonderful trips!
> 
> 
> I've seen Xmas stuff too.....much too early!!
> And yes, Halloween has started, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're able to stay home and ride out the bad weather.  Hoping it passes by quickly!!
> 
> 
> 
> I bought my first couple Xmas gifts yesterday.  For my little niece and nephews.  They still play with toys, so it's easy shopping for them.  Now, the teenagers.....different story!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I normally don't bring out my Haunted Mansion themed D&B purse until mid or end of September.  Thinking of switching it up this year and bringing her out sooner!!  Can't really overdo Halloween, right??
> 
> My dad is on his way here.  We are heading out to golf around noon today.  May as well keep going out until Mother Nature says different!




I love shopping for kids toys.....I have a fair few to buy for, and I am getting organised, as Keisha said, possible supply chain issues. Will start later this month for the godchildren and their kids....they`re easiest. 

Yes, mean people don`t last long in our life. I detest meanies.....the two ladies in question are still the same as far as I`m aware. None of our friends either have a mean bone in their bodies, I couldn`t be around someone like that. 

I do love seasons too.....and enjoy them all in various ways.....winter I console myself it`s ideal for cosy nights with a large glass of wine......although not much different from summer or spring really.....lol....

Hope you had a good time golfing with your dad......






Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick morning stop in before the paper shuffling starts.  The paper pile is not too big today, so it shouldn't take me too long.
> 
> Quiet evening last night.  All the boys/men needed haircuts.  So I played hairdresser last night.  I was surprised my clippers lasted as long as they did.  I need a new large cordless clipper.  The battery doesn't charge well, and it never lasts long when I use it.  I'll just have to watch for a good price on the brand I like - at the wholesaler.  My old hairdresser habits of being a brand snob still stick out   I still like certain brands for certain items...and my clipper is one of them lol.
> 
> 
> Yum!  We love a good bowl of chicken noodle soup.  I ended up making chicken scampi with orzo.  It was delicious.  It's one of those meals that everyone loves.
> 
> This was EXACTLY that.  Our pop in a can with a glass of ice lol.  We don't stop in there often enough.  I'm glad your feeling better from your third shot.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a lovely way to spend your anniversary!
> 
> Stay safe!!!  I am NOT a storm lover.
> 
> I hope the kiddos slide back into old routines for those school days.  I remember some years were more of a struggle than others.
> 
> Well, I should probably start shuffling some papers - or look like I'm working.
> 
> Stay safe everyone who is experiencing some of that weather in the south.  Have a great day everyone!!!!



Hope your day passes quickly Pumpkin.......and brave to tackle the boys hair! I did Kyle`s a few times during lockdown, he has his cut and not rumped with the doodah unlike Tom.......

Hope you`re doing ok......





keishashadow said:


> View attachment 601433
> Replenished the mr’s candy corn yesterday, he’s plowed thru 4 bags in 5 days.  oh, to have that sort of metabolism!View attachment 601434
> Have a huge meatloaf in oven, prepped my green beans will toss in cherry tomatoes & spices then char them in skillet along with mashed taters & gravy.  Mr will get a burger, appears his mom’s meatloaf scarred him for life
> 
> never seen that sort.  They appear to be solid pine ‘real wood’ probably hand crafted
> 
> the mr’s expires the middle of this month.  Was waiting to see the odd chance of them offering a promo
> 
> aw, that’s nice. It’s one of the few resorts we haven’t visited.  boys wanted the pirate rooms when smaller, i didn’t want to get stuck in those far flung buildings without a car.   My GD loves their main pool.
> 
> at risk of being a broken record…if were FOTL eligible it’d be near top of my list.  Hits the mark on so many things for us.
> 
> sadly, true.  They’ve got to catch up on the chips sooner or later.
> 
> comfy sounding Indeed
> 
> thank you, glad that mess is done
> 
> In the US, moderna & pfizer recommendation is 3rd booster for general population at 8 months.  J&J, 2nd booster will be coming.  Uncertainty if same brand or mix & match sort of thing.  San Francisco ahead of the pack there now.
> 
> Israel has been administering the 3rd booster for those over 60/medically necessary for some time now @ 6 months.
> 
> when we came back from our Myrtle Beach trip, both had emails from our health system that our time had come (see below).  had a message in my online chart from my doctor’ who said the system was only offering the boosters at a few far-flung locations, to just schedule thru CVS, Sams club or grocery store Chain.  I do really appreciate them being so proactive to notify us. Know of many with serious medical conditions in this area & other states who never received any sort of notice.
> 
> View attachment 601439View attachment 601440
> 
> that’s great    GD started today, feel bad it was storming so. Have a feeling if not the first day of school would’ve had a delay or cancellation.  Rain was going sideways.  Has stopped last hour or so, think we got really lucky here
> 
> AC on all night, ceiling fans now, it’s really humid.  being stubborn, i try not to fire up our boiler until right before thanksgiving lol.  Hate having to turn it off when ”Indian summer” inevitably hits as that first initial heating process is a big hit
> 
> well worth it IMO, thanks.
> 
> i think we were just both surprised by our reactions.  Guess it goes to show that you can’t assume anything
> 
> love buying toys.  So many reports saying to buy them now, supply chain issues are still a problem
> 
> I rotate all my bags, the favs never go into the closet lol. On a hanging, decorative rack in my BR lol
> 
> Mr has been lobbying to be shorn too.  No formal training, i try to not get over-confident in my skill set.  I still get nervous thinking all it takes is one oopsy slip of the clippers and he will have a GI Joe cut to even it all out.



Love the memes!!!

Your mister has a good head of hair....another brave soul for doing it.......as I said, I`m lucky it`s just a whirl with the razor thingy for Tom......all over and easy as pie. 

I always imagine someone cranking up a huge industrial boiler when I hear someone starting up a boiler. Over here gas central heating with a condensing boiler is common, works by thermostat and is never off as it heats the water too. We just bump the thermostat up and down to suit, but water is permanently boiling hot. And we have the Aga which generates heat too...our kitchen is permanently warm with that.

Hope your rain stops soon, sounds dreadful where you are! And enjoy that meatloaf.





Been a busy old day today, one of those days. 

We did 8 miles this morning, boy was it still breezy, a little too breezy to walk to be honest, but will be less by tomorrow so it should be easier. Always nice though to be out in the fresh sea air.

Enjoyed Morroccan chicken tonight, always minus chick peas which seem to be prevalent in those dishes. Hate them.....not fond of any legume.

Time to empty dishwasher and then pop the tv on.......and completely dark outside and has been for quite a while tonight.......

Hope your Wednesday is a good one.......


----------



## Realfoodfans

Yes Keisha that school run in wet and wintry weather is not something I look forward too! J we are allowed to park right at the doors to reception and he is met by his Teaching Assistant but L we walk quite a distance alongside open farmland and catch all the weather!

Rumours here too of toy shortages so we will start soon - will have an extra sack to make and fill this year for baby X too.  I’m sure they won’t miss out as books, clothes etc will fill things out!

A dear friend from my sewing group (we’ve not met up again yet) has her husband’s funeral tomorrow. Paul was only 56 and been battling a brain tumour for 3 years. I’m on school pick up so won’t be able to attend the service but hoping to pay respects at the roadside. Expected 3-400 people at the lovely village church in Prestbury.

Summer seems to have flown by but I do love Autumn and lots to look forward to.


----------



## soniam

I just renewed hubby's and son's APs on Monday. No promo right now. I downgraded theirs from 3 park to 2 park. We only ever go to Volcano Bay in July, and that's blacked out for preferred passes, so we always have to buy day tickets. Mine seems to have been extended. I don't know if it was due to the closure or what. Mine was renewed on 9/2020 and now expires 12/2021. I wonder if my husband and son's got extended last year. I can't tell now when I last renewed theirs.



Sue M said:


> 9/30-10/9


I will be there 10/7-9. I am staying at Hard Rock.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Wonder if my insurance will send such email, Keisha.


IDK mine came from the “my chart” thing offered thru the hospital system I use.  Can access tests before my drs sometimes   Can be dual edge sword there tho.
The two big hospital systems here AVHN & UPMC falling over themselves to entice people to use their system.  

Many  have switched to Aet,na where they can go anywhere. my BCBS permits but, you pay a 10% surcharge of sorts

confusing mess of snakes in a basket 


schumigirl said:


> I always imagine someone cranking up a huge industrial boiler when I hear someone starting up a boiler.


Not too far off in our case as it’s ancient. Tank Looks like something out of freddy kreuger. Jarringly, have a brand new overflow tank (new county safety code compliance) right next to it.  Both bolted to basement ceiling.  Glad it’s a high one or we’d be ducking under them lol


schumigirl said:


> Enjoyed Morroccan chicken tonight, always minus chick peas which seem to be prevalent in those dishes. Hate them.....not fond of any legume.


Yum, can’t wrap my head around chickpeas either.  Reminds me of eating boiled peanuts, both taste like nada.  Hummus is another thing I can do without.  I will smile, make nice and have a dip of it  if it’s presented to me as appetizer. S quite popular here


----------



## bobbie68

everyone made it back a second day in a row . It was nice this morning, but turned cloudy, windy and drizzle, not sure it will be a swim day.   The pool water is at a nice temp around 87 which is good for me. I know some people like colder water I just can't do it. Wednesday here is sushi lunch day. Our local publix has sushi for $5.00 a tray. Brian, Charlie and I do that while I get a Boba tea and small fry for Liv. Charlie is cooking tonight and I believe it is orange tofu over brown rice. One of our favorites!

Funny story, I know I have not made it a secret that I am a huge chicken for in person  scary things, No HHN for me. However, I do like scary, horror movies all of it. Last night we have been watching the Haunting of Hill House so Brian and Charlie can get up to speed for HHN. I am enjoying it, it does go back and forth in time a bit so have to pay attention. Anyways, I go to lay in bed and shut the lights and all of a sudden I turn my head and my master bathroom I saw a glowing light go on and off a few times. Well let me tell you I woke Brian up yelling there was something going on, what could it be?  He went to investigate and it was my new electric toothbrush charging after I used it.  Only I would get like that. It was a good laugh before bed.

We went to Costco last night to grab some prepared foods to have and get a couple of cases of water just in case of the water situation going bad. We came home and took our walk while it was still light out. We usually do it later when it is dark it is a little bit cooler. We enjoy walking in our community and looking at the different houses and getting some landscaping ideas for the future.

Realfoodfans Thank you and I love to go to any farms or petting zoos, even the young adult teens do. It sounds like a nice time with the kids. I understand about giving some space for the projects to be done makes  a world of difference. Your lady group sounds like it will be a fun time while learning a lot. I also found when I use to do crocheting years ago it was very relaxing. I hope you are doing well and great to hear from you. I am sorry about your friend's husband I remember you speaking about it months ago. I will keep everyone in my toughts.

Soniam Thank you for the tips on the boiling water situation. I think what is worse is there really is no way to know how long this could go on if we get into that. I am going to make the best of it. If I come up with any other questions I will reach out to you. I have friends and familyl back in CT who keep asking me how do I like the heat? I tell them I like it but really it is the same there. The only difference is we keep the warmer weather here longer, which I love.  I love thunerstorms  too. My  youngest and I love shutting the lights and watching the lightning. If you want to meet up while you are here give me a pm I am flexible living only 25 minutes away. Brian also likes to meet new people.

Keisha Glad that you are feeling better from the third shot. We won't have that till maybe January if we are required too. Brian and I were late getting Vaxed. I love the pic of GD with the spider pig, the pic with her bending over just reminded me of some scenes from Haunting of Hill House, looks like she enjoyed it. Thank you really looking forward to the stay. I love where  their hot tub is set. I heard that the lounge is pretty much the same as pre covid, so looking forward to it.

Charade Thanks I agree and hope so too with the water. Glad that your contractor can come back now. Glad you didn't get severe weather. Yeah I my parents built a house in 1985 and that was what they had in some of it. I know how good it can feel to make changes in the house. My house in CT was built in 1925 and this one was 2003. I love the newer house feel. I hope your scan goes well on Thursday.  P.S. I am available for dates for a group meet up also!!!!

Carole Thank you we are doing good, I just don't know where the time goes. Agree mean people need to go and we purged them from our lives a long time ago. I love  the thought of walking 8 miles and being near the beach would be great. I agree I love buying for little ones, but I don't have anymore these days in my family.  In case I go MIA for a bit I want to wish you and Tom a "Happy Anniversary" and hope you enjoy it. Glad you enjoyed your Morroccan Chicken sounds wonderful.

Lynne I hope your storms were not bad and everything worked out for you. Brian loves working from home we laugh his commute to work is about 15 seconds!!! Glad that you had a great time with little one at Universal looked like fun. Looking forward to Unviersal and meet ups this month and next. Glad your electric wasn't out to long. I hope you got a good dinner for tonight.

Lori Thank  you for the encouragement on walking, some days I feel like maybe I will then I think about how I feel after and get up. I have been doing exercising in the pool during the day and I find that is more theraputic mentally and the brisk walking is more energetic. Yes it is cool to be able to pop over one of the reasons we moved here besides the weather. This is the first year that I am enjoying the fall coming in, knowing I don't have cold and snow. I am so excited to get back to AKL CL besides Portofino it is my favorite. Congrats on getting some Christmas gifts, I am the worst at waiting till the last minute. Buying toys for the little ones is fun, I use to like having  things made for my nieces when they were young. Yes, bring out the purse early, you can never start celebrating what you love early!!! The older I get the less I care how I look as long as I am enjoying it!

Pumpkin Glad you enjoyed your chicken scampi with orzo, I have never done that only shrimp scampi with rice, I may try that. Brian is the hair clipper in the family. Charlie wanted to get a fresh growth of hair so wanted it shaved all the way down. Brian was able to do it  and saved some money and time. I hope paper shuffling went good today!

Metrowest I hope you had a nice day at work! 

SueM Your trip to Carribean sounded great, I love doing things like that when Liv was little. I don't get the chance to right now but hope to in the future. Glad you had a great trip! Nice to see you post! Hope you get over the border soon.

Macraven Thinking of you, hope you are well!

 to all the SANS who I haven't seen, I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## soniam

@schumigirl Happy Anniversary early. Hope it's a good, relaxing weekend.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Is it 4:30 yet?  I have to do the bank run/deposit.  Other than that, I have nothing else to do.  

Stopped at Michael's over my lunch break to take a look at the autumn/halloween decorations that are starting to appear.   Picked up a silicone mold to try my hand at those hot chocolate bombs.  Now to stock up a little bit on the melting chocolate, and find a creative way to present them.   I have a few peeps I know who would love those as a gift around the holidays.  

Well...I should run to the bank quick...then see what else I can find to keep busy today.


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Is it 4:30 yet?  I have to do the bank run/deposit.  Other than that, I have nothing else to do.
> 
> Stopped at Michael's over my lunch break to take a look at the autumn/halloween decorations that are starting to appear.   Picked up a silicone mold to try my hand at those hot chocolate bombs.  Now to stock up a little bit on the melting chocolate, and find a creative way to present them.   I have a few peeps I know who would love those as a gift around the holidays.
> 
> Well...I should run to the bank quick...then see what else I can find to keep busy today.


It’s 4:30 somewhere


----------



## Sue M

Keisha I’m the first meme!  
I have bad memories of my moms meatloaf lol. Fed mine to the dog under the table! She cooked some things well but not meat loaf. 
Well no FOTL is one reason I won’t stay there whole trip too. But it’s 2 nights and I arrive first night around 7;00 I’m thinking so miss that park day. 6hr flight and time change. . Soooo only 1 park day. Will make use of single rider. And for rest of trip I’m at HRH. Sapphire looks really nice.

Soniam I’ll be with 3 friends so hard to know in advance what we’re doing but I’ll PM you. I like to take a mid day break at the pool if it’s nice.

Bobbie yes I’m lucky both my daughters still like to travel with me! They’re in their 30’s now!
But this next trip is a friends trip!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, no meatloaf here.  My mom rarely made it, and I surely don’t.  My mom was a decent cook, though she liked to experiment, some were good, most were, um mom, don’t make that again. Taught both my kids how to cook.  First time I ever had an air fryer, but I like it.  And use it more, as when hot, or small amount, nice not to light the oven. 

Do you believe, my AC running as the rain has taken a short break?  Very windy and lots of large downpours.  Heard my sub-pump going off as well.  6.2 inches of rain to fall by tomorrow morning. That’s quite the amount.  Phone rang all of us, tornado warning and extreme weather watch. Then another buzz with flash flood warnings.  Busy night with the storm bands passing over us. Hunker down, as said by the weather lady.  OMG, phone has being running a tornado may happen, take cover alert. Seeing a confirmed  large tornado so close to us, on the ground and ever so thankful we are just a mile East and South of that tornado. Very scary.  Debris in the air, trees and lines being knocked known, 

Storm is moving 45 mph. Quite the thunder being heard. No need to go out, as with any thunder you hear, lightning around. And holy sh….. that lightning strike was so close.

Fun weather night for us.

Thinking pasta, as we have some in freezer.  Easy dinner.  Ever a time for a movie tonight?  Yep.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

@Lynne G  Please stay safe!!!!!  That sounds dreadful


----------



## J'aime Paris

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick morning stop in before the paper shuffling starts.  The paper pile is not too big today, so it shouldn't take me too long.
> 
> Quiet evening last night.  All the boys/men needed haircuts.  So I played hairdresser last night.  I was surprised my clippers lasted as long as they did.  I need a new large cordless clipper.  The battery doesn't charge well, and it never lasts long when I use it.  I'll just have to watch for a good price on the brand I like - at the wholesaler.  My old hairdresser habits of being a brand snob still stick out   I still like certain brands for certain items...and my clipper is one of them lol.
> 
> 
> Yum!  We love a good bowl of chicken noodle soup.  I ended up making chicken scampi with orzo.  It was delicious.  It's one of those meals that everyone loves.
> 
> This was EXACTLY that.  Our pop in a can with a glass of ice lol.  We don't stop in there often enough.  I'm glad your feeling better from your third shot.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a lovely way to spend your anniversary!
> 
> Stay safe!!!  I am NOT a storm lover.
> 
> I hope the kiddos slide back into old routines for those school days.  I remember some years were more of a struggle than others.
> 
> Well, I should probably start shuffling some papers - or look like I'm working.
> 
> Stay safe everyone who is experiencing some of that weather in the south.  Have a great day everyone!!!!


My MIL cut everyone's hair, since my DH is one of 4 boys.  I never acquired the skill.  
DH is wise not to let me anywhere near his hair, lol!




keishashadow said:


> View attachment 601433
> Replenished the mr’s candy corn yesterday, he’s plowed thru 4 bags in 5 days.  oh, to have that sort of metabolism!View attachment 601434
> Have a huge meatloaf in oven, prepped my green beans will toss in cherry tomatoes & spices then char them in skillet along with mashed taters & gravy.  Mr will get a burger, appears his mom’s meatloaf scarred him for life
> 
> never seen that sort.  They appear to be solid pine ‘real wood’ probably hand crafted
> 
> the mr’s expires the middle of this month.  Was waiting to see the odd chance of them offering a promo
> 
> aw, that’s nice. It’s one of the few resorts we haven’t visited.  boys wanted the pirate rooms when smaller, i didn’t want to get stuck in those far flung buildings without a car.   My GD loves their main pool.
> 
> at risk of being a broken record…if were FOTL eligible it’d be near top of my list.  Hits the mark on so many things for us.
> 
> sadly, true.  They’ve got to catch up on the chips sooner or later.
> 
> comfy sounding Indeed
> 
> thank you, glad that mess is done
> 
> In the US, moderna & pfizer recommendation is 3rd booster for general population at 8 months.  J&J, 2nd booster will be coming.  Uncertainty if same brand or mix & match sort of thing.  San Francisco ahead of the pack there now.
> 
> Israel has been administering the 3rd booster for those over 60/medically necessary for some time now @ 6 months.
> 
> when we came back from our Myrtle Beach trip, both had emails from our health system that our time had come (see below).  had a message in my online chart from my doctor’ who said the system was only offering the boosters at a few far-flung locations, to just schedule thru CVS, Sams club or grocery store Chain.  I do really appreciate them being so proactive to notify us. Know of many with serious medical conditions in this area & other states who never received any sort of notice.
> 
> View attachment 601439View attachment 601440
> 
> that’s great    GD started today, feel bad it was storming so. Have a feeling if not the first day of school would’ve had a delay or cancellation.  Rain was going sideways.  Has stopped last hour or so, think we got really lucky here
> 
> AC on all night, ceiling fans now, it’s really humid.  being stubborn, i try not to fire up our boiler until right before thanksgiving lol.  Hate having to turn it off when ”Indian summer” inevitably hits as that first initial heating process is a big hit
> 
> well worth it IMO, thanks.
> 
> i think we were just both surprised by our reactions.  Guess it goes to show that you can’t assume anything
> 
> love buying toys.  So many reports saying to buy them now, supply chain issues are still a problem
> 
> I rotate all my bags, the favs never go into the closet lol. On a hanging, decorative rack in my BR lol
> 
> Mr has been lobbying to be shorn too.  No formal training, i try to not get over-confident in my skill set.  I still get nervous thinking all it takes is one oopsy slip of the clippers and he will have a GI Joe cut to even it all out.


I feel like candy corn is much like cilantro.  You either love it or hate it....
I hate candy corn, and I love cilantro!

Intrigued about the decorative purse rack!!




Lynne G said:


> I guess I won’t be able to get third shot until November.  Wonder if my insurance will send such email, Keisha.  If anyone of us gets notice, will be DH, as VA did his shots.
> 
> Ack, so ready to relax. Another not quite hour. And lunch was salads and egg and bacon sandwiches. Well just a BLT for little one.
> 
> No idea what for dinner.  Maybe will pop out after and get steaks.  Seems most of our rain to fall in late afternoon and all through the night.  Scary, seeing yellow and red weather radar to go over us tonight.  But hey, much rather have that rain while I sleep.  As once it leaves, glorious sunshine to be.  Wonderful 80’s degrees days.  Perfect weather in my book.


We are having steaks tonight and most likely BLT +avocado tomorrow!



schumigirl said:


> I love shopping for kids toys.....I have a fair few to buy for, and I am getting organised, as Keisha said, possible supply chain issues. Will start later this month for the godchildren and their kids....they`re easiest.
> 
> Yes, mean people don`t last long in our life. I detest meanies.....the two ladies in question are still the same as far as I`m aware. None of our friends either have a mean bone in their bodies, I couldn`t be around someone like that.
> 
> I do love seasons too.....and enjoy them all in various ways.....winter I console myself it`s ideal for cosy nights with a large glass of wine......although not much different from summer or spring really.....lol....
> 
> Hope you had a good time golfing with your dad......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your day passes quickly Pumpkin.......and brave to tackle the boys hair! I did Kyle`s a few times during lockdown, he has his cut and not rumped with the doodah unlike Tom.......
> 
> Hope you`re doing ok......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the memes!!!
> 
> Your mister has a good head of hair....another brave soul for doing it.......as I said, I`m lucky it`s just a whirl with the razor thingy for Tom......all over and easy as pie.
> 
> I always imagine someone cranking up a huge industrial boiler when I hear someone starting up a boiler. Over here gas central heating with a condensing boiler is common, works by thermostat and is never off as it heats the water too. We just bump the thermostat up and down to suit, but water is permanently boiling hot. And we have the Aga which generates heat too...our kitchen is permanently warm with that.
> 
> Hope your rain stops soon, sounds dreadful where you are! And enjoy that meatloaf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been a busy old day today, one of those days.
> 
> We did 8 miles this morning, boy was it still breezy, a little too breezy to walk to be honest, but will be less by tomorrow so it should be easier. Always nice though to be out in the fresh sea air.
> 
> Enjoyed Morroccan chicken tonight, always minus chick peas which seem to be prevalent in those dishes. Hate them.....not fond of any legume.
> 
> Time to empty dishwasher and then pop the tv on.......and completely dark outside and has been for quite a while tonight.......
> 
> Hope your Wednesday is a good one.......


It was the most perfect weather for golf, and I could have shot 1000 and still been happy!   That being said, I beat dad by one stroke, lol!!

I actually like chick peas, especially seasoned dry ones.  They make for a crunchy snack alternative.  I know, I know....I'm weird!!



Realfoodfans said:


> Yes Keisha that school run in wet and wintry weather is not something I look forward too! J we are allowed to park right at the doors to reception and he is met by his Teaching Assistant but L we walk quite a distance alongside open farmland and catch all the weather!
> 
> Rumours here too of toy shortages so we will start soon - will have an extra sack to make and fill this year for baby X too.  I’m sure they won’t miss out as books, clothes etc will fill things out!
> 
> A dear friend from my sewing group (we’ve not met up again yet) has her husband’s funeral tomorrow. Paul was only 56 and been battling a brain tumour for 3 years. I’m on school pick up so won’t be able to attend the service but hoping to pay respects at the roadside. Expected 3-400 people at the lovely village church in Prestbury.
> 
> Summer seems to have flown by but I do love Autumn and lots to look forward to.


Sorry for your friends loss.  56 is just way too young....peace to him.



soniam said:


> I just renewed hubby's and son's APs on Monday. No promo right now. I downgraded theirs from 3 park to 2 park. We only ever go to Volcano Bay in July, and that's blacked out for preferred passes, so we always have to buy day tickets. Mine seems to have been extended. I don't know if it was due to the closure or what. Mine was renewed on 9/2020 and now expires 12/2021. I wonder if my husband and son's got extended last year. I can't tell now when I last renewed theirs.
> 
> 
> I will be there 10/7-9. I am staying at Hard Rock.


That reminds me, I should check my expiration date.  I think I had the extra 3 months.



bobbie68 said:


> everyone made it back a second day in a row . It was nice this morning, but turned cloudy, windy and drizzle, not sure it will be a swim day.   The pool water is at a nice temp around 87 which is good for me. I know some people like colder water I just can't do it. Wednesday here is sushi lunch day. Our local publix has sushi for $5.00 a tray. Brian, Charlie and I do that while I get a Boba tea and small fry for Liv. Charlie is cooking tonight and I believe it is orange tofu over brown rice. One of our favorites!
> 
> Funny story, I know I have not made it a secret that I am a huge chicken for in person  scary things, No HHN for me. However, I do like scary, horror movies all of it. Last night we have been watching the Haunting of Hill House so Brian and Charlie can get up to speed for HHN. I am enjoying it, it does go back and forth in time a bit so have to pay attention. Anyways, I go to lay in bed and shut the lights and all of a sudden I turn my head and my master bathroom I saw a glowing light go on and off a few times. Well let me tell you I woke Brian up yelling there was something going on, what could it be?  He went to investigate and it was my new electric toothbrush charging after I used it.  Only I would get like that. It was a good laugh before bed.
> 
> We went to Costco last night to grab some prepared foods to have and get a couple of cases of water just in case of the water situation going bad. We came home and took our walk while it was still light out. We usually do it later when it is dark it is a little bit cooler. We enjoy walking in our community and looking at the different houses and getting some landscaping ideas for the future.
> 
> Realfoodfans Thank you and I love to go to any farms or petting zoos, even the young adult teens do. It sounds like a nice time with the kids. I understand about giving some space for the projects to be done makes  a world of difference. Your lady group sounds like it will be a fun time while learning a lot. I also found when I use to do crocheting years ago it was very relaxing. I hope you are doing well and great to hear from you. I am sorry about your friend's husband I remember you speaking about it months ago. I will keep everyone in my toughts.
> 
> Soniam Thank you for the tips on the boiling water situation. I think what is worse is there really is no way to know how long this could go on if we get into that. I am going to make the best of it. If I come up with any other questions I will reach out to you. I have friends and familyl back in CT who keep asking me how do I like the heat? I tell them I like it but really it is the same there. The only difference is we keep the warmer weather here longer, which I love.  I love thunerstorms  too. My  youngest and I love shutting the lights and watching the lightning. If you want to meet up while you are here give me a pm I am flexible living only 25 minutes away. Brian also likes to meet new people.
> 
> Keisha Glad that you are feeling better from the third shot. We won't have that till maybe January if we are required too. Brian and I were late getting Vaxed. I love the pic of GD with the spider pig, the pic with her bending over just reminded me of some scenes from Haunting of Hill House, looks like she enjoyed it. Thank you really looking forward to the stay. I love where  their hot tub is set. I heard that the lounge is pretty much the same as pre covid, so looking forward to it.
> 
> Charade Thanks I agree and hope so too with the water. Glad that your contractor can come back now. Glad you didn't get severe weather. Yeah I my parents built a house in 1985 and that was what they had in some of it. I know how good it can feel to make changes in the house. My house in CT was built in 1925 and this one was 2003. I love the newer house feel. I hope your scan goes well on Thursday.  P.S. I am available for dates for a group meet up also!!!!
> 
> Carole Thank you we are doing good, I just don't know where the time goes. Agree mean people need to go and we purged them from our lives a long time ago. I love  the thought of walking 8 miles and being near the beach would be great. I agree I love buying for little ones, but I don't have anymore these days in my family.  In case I go MIA for a bit I want to wish you and Tom a "Happy Anniversary" and hope you enjoy it. Glad you enjoyed your Morroccan Chicken sounds wonderful.
> 
> Lynne I hope your storms were not bad and everything worked out for you. Brian loves working from home we laugh his commute to work is about 15 seconds!!! Glad that you had a great time with little one at Universal looked like fun. Looking forward to Unviersal and meet ups this month and next. Glad your electric wasn't out to long. I hope you got a good dinner for tonight.
> 
> Lori Thank  you for the encouragement on walking, some days I feel like maybe I will then I think about how I feel after and get up. I have been doing exercising in the pool during the day and I find that is more theraputic mentally and the brisk walking is more energetic. Yes it is cool to be able to pop over one of the reasons we moved here besides the weather. This is the first year that I am enjoying the fall coming in, knowing I don't have cold and snow. I am so excited to get back to AKL CL besides Portofino it is my favorite. Congrats on getting some Christmas gifts, I am the worst at waiting till the last minute. Buying toys for the little ones is fun, I use to like having  things made for my nieces when they were young. Yes, bring out the purse early, you can never start celebrating what you love early!!! The older I get the less I care how I look as long as I am enjoying it!
> 
> Pumpkin Glad you enjoyed your chicken scampi with orzo, I have never done that only shrimp scampi with rice, I may try that. Brian is the hair clipper in the family. Charlie wanted to get a fresh growth of hair so wanted it shaved all the way down. Brian was able to do it  and saved some money and time. I hope paper shuffling went good today!
> 
> Metrowest I hope you had a nice day at work!
> 
> SueM Your trip to Carribean sounded great, I love doing things like that when Liv was little. I don't get the chance to right now but hope to in the future. Glad you had a great trip! Nice to see you post! Hope you get over the border soon.
> 
> Macraven Thinking of you, hope you are well!
> 
> to all the SANS who I haven't seen, I hope everyone has a great day!


I can totally relate to your toothbrush story!  I scare so easily!!

I think you're right....bringing out the purse early!  Life is to be enjoyed!!




Lynne G said:


> Ah, no meatloaf here.  My mom rarely made it, and I surely don’t.  My mom was a decent cook, though she liked to experiment, some were good, most were, um mom, don’t make that again. Taught both my kids how to cook.  First time I ever had an air fryer, but I like it.  And use it more, as when hot, or small amount, nice not to light the oven.
> 
> Do you believe, my AC running as the rain has taken a short break?  Very windy and lots of large downpours.  Heard my sub-pump going off as well.  6.2 inches of rain to fall by tomorrow morning. That’s quite the amount.  Phone rang all of us, tornado warning and extreme weather watch. Then another buzz with flash flood warnings.  Busy night with the storm bands passing over us. Hunker down, as said by the weather lady.  OMG, phone has being running a tornado may happen, take cover alert. Seeing a confirmed  large tornado so close to us, on the ground and ever so thankful we are just a mile East and South of that tornado. Very scary.  Debris in the air, trees and lines being knocked known,
> 
> Storm is moving 45 mph. Quite the thunder being heard. No need to go out, as with any thunder you hear, lightning around. And holy sh….. that lightning strike was so close.
> 
> Fun weather night for us.
> 
> Thinking pasta, as we have some in freezer.  Easy dinner.  Ever a time for a movie tonight?  Yep.


Tornadoes are no joke....glad you are out of harms way.  Stay safe!






Our K-12 kiddos started school today.  Lots of smiling faces, fresh clothes and new shoes waiting at the bus stops.  Love to see the littles ones looking so happy!!

Grilling out steaks for supper in a bit.  Cannot waste such a beautiful day by cooking inside.  Plus, DH always favors grilled meat.  He will be a happy camper when he gets home!

Been puttering around on the computer.....may try to fit in one more trip to UO on this AP....may...be...
Kinda crazy to even look, but I cannot help myself, lol!!


----------



## Lynne G

Paris, do it do it do it.  Seems good AP prices in September.  And many of us are there last two weeks of September into first week of October. 

Ah, nothing like quiet after that band of 30 to 40 mph winds, nasty thunderstorms, and tornadoes sighted.

Thanks Sue and Paris. We are staying safe. No need to go out in a storm.

Ooh fire alarm has gone off twice so far.  And my one brother said he had to change his route coming home.  Good thing my family is not dumb enough when you see the road looking like a river, to drive through several feet of rain covering the street.  At least there are more ways for him to get home.


----------



## soniam

@Lynne G Take care. Hope the worst has gotten passed you.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Pumpkin and Son.  Safe we are. Will be just a very rainy night.  When I was a kid, liked sitting on the large porch watching the storms go by.  We only have a stoop, so not much to stop the rain on ya.


----------



## Metro West

soniam said:


> @Lynne G Take care. Hope the worst has gotten passed you.


 Yes indeed. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## soniam

Lynne G said:


> Thanks Pumpkin and Son.  Safe we are. Will be just a very rainy night.  When I was a kid, liked sitting on the large porch watching the storms go by.  We only have a stoop, so not much to stop the rain on ya.


I grew up in Oklahoma. We used to watch as tornados approached, until it got weird or the sirens started blaring and realized they were too close


----------



## macraven

Well I step away from the thread for two days and had an hour to read and catch up with all the homies 

(So many have been busy!)

and now need to reread it again as my brain draws a blank on who posted what....

Hugs to all


----------



## keishashadow

My head may explode. Got phone call
From nursing home that one of their many unvaccinated workers tested positive.  Mom is again in lockdown as it’s one of her care givers.

The management still hasn’t developed a stiff enough backbone to make the vaccine a condition of employment    the same story at at all the local facilities here

so, despite being fully vaccinated & a covid survivor, she will be forced to be tested every other day.  Suffers from Alzheimer’s, doesn’t understand why. I’m told she cries afterward like clockwork




Lynne G said:


> tornado warning


Yikes. Believe Gettysburg had issues today in that regard. Hope the battlefield statuary is intact


J'aime Paris said:


> Intrigued about the decorative purse rack!!



Oh, it’s just an old skool repurposed shelf & hooks underneath thing.  Overpaid at one of those home parties. I’m so glad those have fallen out of favor lol.   Sick of looking at it after awhile so stuck it there & buried it under hanging purses


----------



## Robo56

Happy Wednesday evening Sans family  

Thank you everyone for all your prayers, good thoughts and hugs for daughter. I will share your kind thoughts with her. I pray that all the good thoughts and prayers will lift her spirit.



bobbie68 said:


> The guys are getting excited for HHN, we will be staying a couple of nights on site. Liv and I will do other things. I am so looking forward to meeting up with some fellow dissers. Plans are coming together.



Sounds like everyone is getting excited for HHN.




bobbie68 said:


> I got a great deal on Animal Kingdom Lodge savanna view club level for next week so we are doing one night resort only. We love the club level there and hoping it will be slower that week.



Sounds like a nice getaway.




schumigirl said:


> Continued prayers for her despite the awful news, I do hope they can save her eye through all of this.



Thank you Schumi.




schumigirl said:


> More good wishes sent your way.....and decorating starting soon....look forward to seeing them.



Thank you Schumi.  I did get the Pumpkin Tree up today.




Realfoodfans said:


> This afternoon I joined a group of ladies from church. Complicated story but we are all going to be embroidering pieces for a coat being added to along a pilgrimage. It was at a beautiful home of a lady who is truly amazing at sewing and crafting. The house is an old vicarage from Edwardian age. It was a lovely couple of hours chatting and sharing ideas.



Sounds very interesting.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your dd's ongoing issues with her eye. I can't even imagine all the feelings you all must be feeling - let alone dealing with the fall out from it. I will continue to send healing thoughts and prayers to her and all of you supporting her.



Thank you for your healing thoughts and prayers.




keishashadow said:


> She has creeped me out since a toddler doing the creepy backwards walk, seeing it with the billboard just makes it even worse lol



LOL.....Cute.




keishashadow said:


> Hey all. finally back in real world after our 3rd booster on Friday. Will say, it set me back more than the other two combined. Oddly, new side effects mostly. The arm, rather vicious nausea & doozy of headache that hasn’t quite cleared. I’m told that all adds up to being a good thing…it’s working. If they say so



Sorry to hear you had such a reaction to your booster.




Sue M said:


> Going to Universal early Oct. no, not going to HHN



Nice to hear you have a trip planned to Universal.




J'aime Paris said:


> I normally don't bring out my Haunted Mansion themed D&B purse until mid or end of September. Thinking of switching it up this year and bringing her out sooner!! Can't really overdo Halloween, right??



Bring out the purse......I always start decorating for Halloween first week of September.




Realfoodfans said:


> A dear friend from my sewing group (we’ve not met up again yet) has her husband’s funeral tomorrow. Paul was only 56 and been battling a brain tumour for 3 years. I’m on school pick up so won’t be able to attend the service but hoping to pay respects at the roadside. Expected 3-400 people at the lovely village church in Prestbury.



So sorry to hear about your friends hubby’s passing.



bobbie68 said:


> I turn my head and my master bathroom I saw a glowing light go on and off a few times. Well let me tell you I woke Brian up yelling there was something going on, what could it be? He went to investigate and it was my new electric toothbrush charging after I used it.  Only I would get like that. It was a good laugh before bed.



Yep..... easy to get spooked after watching scary movie....LOL




Lynne G said:


> Ah, nothing like quiet after that band of 30 to 40 mph winds, nasty thunderstorms, and tornadoes sighted.



Lynne hope the storms pass you without any issues. Take care.


I did get Pumpkin Tree up today. Will add the pics from my phone. Also went by Macy’s to pick up a few pieces of jewelry for Christmas. Happy to get a few gifts out of the way.


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, ugh.  I’m not sure why that nursing home does not require all staff to be vaccinated.  Hope your mom does not get the virus.  My one neighbor told me her DH caught the virus, and was hospitalized since last weekend.  He was vaccinated, breakthrough infection, he thinks from teaching kids.  But at least she’s happy he’s to come home this weekend.  She also said her young granddaughter caught the virus, but not her nor her daughter, birh who are also vaccinated, but not the granddaughter,  and all three were with her DH before he got sick.  Sadly, still not going aaay any time soon, and hoping soon safe for kids to be vaccinated.  

Julie, am sorry to hear of friend’s DH’s passing away. Good to hear many were there to support your friend.

Ah, more yellow radar over us. Quite the amount of rain has fallen.

Made some more tea. Evening tea, as almost my bedtime. After dinner, put my pajamas on, as no need to go out anywhere.

We ended up with chicken stir fry. With white rice. Had a frozen bag of vegetables, added some sauce and cut up two chicken breasts. Nuked the rice. Easy dinner, and was fine with me. No one felt like pasta. And that’s okay, I was not really feeling like pasta anyway.

Robo, hope you are feeling much better today. Great looking pumpkin tree. So talented in your trees and decor. And nice to pick up some Christmas gifts when you were out.

Hope all have a most peaceful and restful sleep.  And wake up refreshed and ready for a drink.  Will be thirsty Thursday tomorrow.


----------



## keishashadow

Robbie you are the queen of the holiday trees!  Mine still red, white & blue that I let ride since Memorial Day    



Lynne G said:


> Sadly, still not going aaay any time soon, and hoping soon safe for kids to be vaccinated.


Yes, younger ones possibly by year end!

strikes me odd that mom (covid & vaccinated) still has to go thru testing.  Rationale is Delta is a different animal.  


Lynne G said:


> No one felt like pasta


I made egg noodles as side dish.  Grabbed a different brand in same.  Never again, tasteless & odd mouth feel to them


----------



## macraven

I don’t know if this will help anyone here get through the situations they are facing, but sending you all ‘s

Many homies are facing situations beyond their control.

I’m a good listener if you need a friend.


----------



## macraven

Robbie, your pictures put a smile on my face 
It’s just what I needed !

prayers for your daughter
It’s tough news but there is still a lot of hope she will have a complete recovery


----------



## Sue M

Lynne sounds similar to my dinner. But I had the chicken over zoodles!  I bought a spiralizer. First time tryout!  Went and picked up some zucchini. I can’t have pasta or rice so trying substitutes. I was surprised the family liked it!

Robo love the tree.  Yes, after travel rules changed I booked a couple of trips lol. The Motherland was great, with daughter. Now time to go to Universal with my friend(s). It was fun meeting you last time I was around during HHN.  

Thinking of your daughter, sending prayers. 

Keisha I have no words. How dare they allow unvaccinated workers in a home with elderly at risk people.   That is so wrong. I hope your mom will be ok.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> IDK mine came from the “my chart” thing offered thru the hospital system I use.  Can access tests before my drs sometimes   Can be dual edge sword there tho.
> The two big hospital systems here AVHN & UPMC falling over themselves to entice people to use their system.
> 
> Many  have switched to Aet,na where they can go anywhere. my BCBS permits but, you pay a 10% surcharge of sorts
> 
> confusing mess of snakes in a basket
> 
> Not too far off in our case as it’s ancient. Tank Looks like something out of freddy kreuger. Jarringly, have a brand new overflow tank (new county safety code compliance) right next to it.  Both bolted to basement ceiling.  Glad it’s a high one or we’d be ducking under them lol
> 
> Yum, can’t wrap my head around chickpeas either.  Reminds me of eating boiled peanuts, both taste like nada.  Hummus is another thing I can do without.  I will smile, make nice and have a dip of it  if it’s presented to me as appetizer. S quite popular here



Hummus is one of those things I can`t even have on the table if I`m eating......gross! But weirdly, I love falafel......yep. weird or what! 

Now I am imagining a weird dank basement with huge old school boiler......lol.....





bobbie68 said:


> everyone made it back a second day in a row . It was nice this morning, but turned cloudy, windy and drizzle, not sure it will be a swim day.   The pool water is at a nice temp around 87 which is good for me. I know some people like colder water I just can't do it. Wednesday here is sushi lunch day. Our local publix has sushi for $5.00 a tray. Brian, Charlie and I do that while I get a Boba tea and small fry for Liv. Charlie is cooking tonight and I believe it is orange tofu over brown rice. One of our favorites!
> 
> Funny story, I know I have not made it a secret that I am a huge chicken for in person  scary things, No HHN for me. However, I do like scary, horror movies all of it. Last night we have been watching the Haunting of Hill House so Brian and Charlie can get up to speed for HHN. I am enjoying it, it does go back and forth in time a bit so have to pay attention. Anyways, I go to lay in bed and shut the lights and all of a sudden I turn my head and my master bathroom I saw a glowing light go on and off a few times. Well let me tell you I woke Brian up yelling there was something going on, what could it be?  He went to investigate and it was my new electric toothbrush charging after I used it.  Only I would get like that. It was a good laugh before bed.
> 
> We went to Costco last night to grab some prepared foods to have and get a couple of cases of water just in case of the water situation going bad. We came home and took our walk while it was still light out. We usually do it later when it is dark it is a little bit cooler. We enjoy walking in our community and looking at the different houses and getting some landscaping ideas for the future.
> 
> Realfoodfans Thank you and I love to go to any farms or petting zoos, even the young adult teens do. It sounds like a nice time with the kids. I understand about giving some space for the projects to be done makes  a world of difference. Your lady group sounds like it will be a fun time while learning a lot. I also found when I use to do crocheting years ago it was very relaxing. I hope you are doing well and great to hear from you. I am sorry about your friend's husband I remember you speaking about it months ago. I will keep everyone in my toughts.
> 
> Soniam Thank you for the tips on the boiling water situation. I think what is worse is there really is no way to know how long this could go on if we get into that. I am going to make the best of it. If I come up with any other questions I will reach out to you. I have friends and familyl back in CT who keep asking me how do I like the heat? I tell them I like it but really it is the same there. The only difference is we keep the warmer weather here longer, which I love.  I love thunerstorms  too. My  youngest and I love shutting the lights and watching the lightning. If you want to meet up while you are here give me a pm I am flexible living only 25 minutes away. Brian also likes to meet new people.
> 
> Keisha Glad that you are feeling better from the third shot. We won't have that till maybe January if we are required too. Brian and I were late getting Vaxed. I love the pic of GD with the spider pig, the pic with her bending over just reminded me of some scenes from Haunting of Hill House, looks like she enjoyed it. Thank you really looking forward to the stay. I love where  their hot tub is set. I heard that the lounge is pretty much the same as pre covid, so looking forward to it.
> 
> Charade Thanks I agree and hope so too with the water. Glad that your contractor can come back now. Glad you didn't get severe weather. Yeah I my parents built a house in 1985 and that was what they had in some of it. I know how good it can feel to make changes in the house. My house in CT was built in 1925 and this one was 2003. I love the newer house feel. I hope your scan goes well on Thursday.  P.S. I am available for dates for a group meet up also!!!!
> 
> Carole Thank you we are doing good, I just don't know where the time goes. Agree mean people need to go and we purged them from our lives a long time ago. I love  the thought of walking 8 miles and being near the beach would be great. I agree I love buying for little ones, but I don't have anymore these days in my family.  In case I go MIA for a bit I want to wish you and Tom a "Happy Anniversary" and hope you enjoy it. Glad you enjoyed your Morroccan Chicken sounds wonderful.
> 
> Lynne I hope your storms were not bad and everything worked out for you. Brian loves working from home we laugh his commute to work is about 15 seconds!!! Glad that you had a great time with little one at Universal looked like fun. Looking forward to Unviersal and meet ups this month and next. Glad your electric wasn't out to long. I hope you got a good dinner for tonight.
> 
> Lori Thank  you for the encouragement on walking, some days I feel like maybe I will then I think about how I feel after and get up. I have been doing exercising in the pool during the day and I find that is more theraputic mentally and the brisk walking is more energetic. Yes it is cool to be able to pop over one of the reasons we moved here besides the weather. This is the first year that I am enjoying the fall coming in, knowing I don't have cold and snow. I am so excited to get back to AKL CL besides Portofino it is my favorite. Congrats on getting some Christmas gifts, I am the worst at waiting till the last minute. Buying toys for the little ones is fun, I use to like having  things made for my nieces when they were young. Yes, bring out the purse early, you can never start celebrating what you love early!!! The older I get the less I care how I look as long as I am enjoying it!
> 
> Pumpkin Glad you enjoyed your chicken scampi with orzo, I have never done that only shrimp scampi with rice, I may try that. Brian is the hair clipper in the family. Charlie wanted to get a fresh growth of hair so wanted it shaved all the way down. Brian was able to do it  and saved some money and time. I hope paper shuffling went good today!
> 
> Metrowest I hope you had a nice day at work!
> 
> SueM Your trip to Carribean sounded great, I love doing things like that when Liv was little. I don't get the chance to right now but hope to in the future. Glad you had a great trip! Nice to see you post! Hope you get over the border soon.
> 
> Macraven Thinking of you, hope you are well!
> 
> to all the SANS who I haven't seen, I hope everyone has a great day!



Good to see you post bobbie....and it`s nice you have the pool, least you know when the drizzle clears, you`ll be boiling again before you know it......

Hope your daughter and Charlie are doing good and your husband too. It`s nice you`re so settled in Florida. 

Thank you.....quiet weekend, but we do love walking on the beach. It`s a `0 minute walk, but we tend to drive and park there and walk longer on the beaches.....some call it lazy, we call it being time conserving......any excuse. 




soniam said:


> @schumigirl Happy Anniversary early. Hope it's a good, relaxing weekend.



Thanks soniam......appreciate the wishes......can`t beleive where the time has gone.....




J'aime Paris said:


> My MIL cut everyone's hair, since my DH is one of 4 boys.  I never acquired the skill.
> DH is wise not to let me anywhere near his hair, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like candy corn is much like cilantro.  You either love it or hate it....
> I hate candy corn, and I love cilantro!
> 
> Intrigued about the decorative purse rack!!
> 
> 
> 
> We are having steaks tonight and most likely BLT +avocado tomorrow!
> 
> 
> It was the most perfect weather for golf, and I could have shot 1000 and still been happy!   That being said, I beat dad by one stroke, lol!!
> 
> I actually like chick peas, especially seasoned dry ones.  They make for a crunchy snack alternative.  I know, I know....I'm weird!!
> 
> 
> Sorry for your friends loss.  56 is just way too young....peace to him.
> 
> 
> That reminds me, I should check my expiration date.  I think I had the extra 3 months.
> 
> 
> I can totally relate to your toothbrush story!  I scare so easily!!
> 
> I think you're right....bringing out the purse early!  Life is to be enjoyed!!
> 
> 
> 
> Tornadoes are no joke....glad you are out of harms way.  Stay safe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our K-12 kiddos started school today.  Lots of smiling faces, fresh clothes and new shoes waiting at the bus stops.  Love to see the littles ones looking so happy!!
> 
> Grilling out steaks for supper in a bit.  Cannot waste such a beautiful day by cooking inside.  Plus, DH always favors grilled meat.  He will be a happy camper when he gets home!
> 
> Been puttering around on the computer.....may try to fit in one more trip to UO on this AP....may...be...
> Kinda crazy to even look, but I cannot help myself, lol!!



No candy corn or cilantro here lol......

Glad you enjoyed the golf, sounds a fun time with your dad. 

I love wasabi peas (of course, they`re hot) and someone said they were so like chick peas why didn`t I like them......no idea...I hate peas too lol

And definitely fit in one more trip if you can....of course you should! 




soniam said:


> I grew up in Oklahoma. We used to watch as tornados approached, until it got weird or the sirens started blaring and realized they were too close



We don`t get the storms you guys over there get, but we do love watching anything we do get, especially as we have sea in front of us and  open countryside all around us, we see them coming in all directions. And honestly, we are all like excited 5 year olds to watch them. 

But tornado sirens.....scary! 




keishashadow said:


> My head may explode. Got phone call
> From nursing home that one of their many unvaccinated workers tested positive.  Mom is again in lockdown as it’s one of her care givers.
> 
> The management still hasn’t developed a stiff enough backbone to make the vaccine a condition of employment    the same story at at all the local facilities here
> 
> so, despite being fully vaccinated & a covid survivor, she will be forced to be tested every other day.  Suffers from Alzheimer’s, doesn’t understand why. I’m told she cries afterward like clockwork
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes. Believe Gettysburg had issues today in that regard. Hope the battlefield statuary is intact
> 
> 
> Oh, it’s just an old skool repurposed shelf & hooks underneath thing.  Overpaid at one of those home parties. I’m so glad those have fallen out of favor lol.   Sick of looking at it after awhile so stuck it there & buried it under hanging purses



That is sickening to hear. I do think they need to force care workers to have them as they are working with the most vulnerable of our society, it`s their responsibility to get it. I know over here it`s mandatory in a lot of places like care homes, and it should be. I know I think I mentioned that to you before, not much comfort for your mum right now. 

Freedom of choice works both ways, employers should be able to mandate the vaccine as a term of employment, don`t like it, go find something else. 

I`m hopefully going to be volunteering in the village nursery again this year.....first thing I had to agree to was being double vaxxed.....already done. 

I`d be fizzing too if I was you right now. 





Robo56 said:


> Happy Wednesday evening Sans family
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your prayers, good thoughts and hugs for daughter. I will share your kind thoughts with her. I pray that all the good thoughts and prayers will lift her spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like everyone is getting excited for HHN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a nice getaway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Schumi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Schumi.  I did get the Pumpkin Tree up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds very interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your healing thoughts and prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.....Cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you had such a reaction to your booster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to hear you have a trip planned to Universal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring out the purse......I always start decorating for Halloween first week of September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear about your friends hubby’s passing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep..... easy to get spooked after watching scary movie....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne hope the storms pass you without any issues. Take care.
> 
> 
> I did get Pumpkin Tree up today. Will add the pics from my phone. Also went by Macy’s to pick up a few pieces of jewelry for Christmas. Happy to get a few gifts out of the way.
> 
> View attachment 601513
> 
> View attachment 601514
> 
> View attachment 601515




Lovely tree as always Robbie.......hope you`re still feeling much better and still thinking of your daughter and of course everyone in her family, this is tough on everyone who loves her. 




Lynne G said:


> Keisha, ugh.  I’m not sure why that nursing home does not require all staff to be vaccinated.  Hope your mom does not get the virus.  My one neighbor told me her DH caught the virus, and was hospitalized since last weekend.  He was vaccinated, breakthrough infection, he thinks from teaching kids.  But at least she’s happy he’s to come home this weekend.  She also said her young granddaughter caught the virus, but not her nor her daughter, birh who are also vaccinated, but not the granddaughter,  and all three were with her DH before he got sick.  Sadly, still not going aaay any time soon, and hoping soon safe for kids to be vaccinated.
> 
> Julie, am sorry to hear of friend’s DH’s passing away. Good to hear many were there to support your friend.
> 
> Ah, more yellow radar over us. Quite the amount of rain has fallen.
> 
> Made some more tea. Evening tea, as almost my bedtime. After dinner, put my pajamas on, as no need to go out anywhere.
> 
> We ended up with chicken stir fry. With white rice. Had a frozen bag of vegetables, added some sauce and cut up two chicken breasts. Nuked the rice. Easy dinner, and was fine with me. No one felt like pasta. And that’s okay, I was not really feeling like pasta anyway.
> 
> Robo, hope you are feeling much better today. Great looking pumpkin tree. So talented in your trees and decor. And nice to pick up some Christmas gifts when you were out.
> 
> Hope all have a most peaceful and restful sleep.  And wake up refreshed and ready for a drink.  Will be thirsty Thursday tomorrow.



Hope that weather clears Lynne, doesn`t sound fun. 




macraven said:


> I don’t know if this will help anyone here get through the situations they are facing, but sending you all ‘s
> 
> Many homies are facing situations beyond their control.
> 
> *I’m a good listener if you need a friend.*



You certainly are........ 




Charade.....sending all good wishes to you today, hope the scan goes well and you get some answers as to what has been troubling you.





Well, the breeze miraculously seems to have vanished, walking will be so much easier today. Although the old knee is complaining this morning.......it`ll be fine once we start walking. 

Have to go get some groceries and stops in at the butchers and farm stores today after we walk, so I have no idea what`s for dinner tonight. I have plenty of time this afternoon to make something nice anyway, will decide then. Won`t be donut burgers as it took about a day to come down off that sugar fix! Not really......

Farmer dropped us off another batch of eggs last night, so we`re fully stocked again, will have to bake to use some of them up, we don`t eat so many eggs in 10 days.....he seems to drop them off every 10 days like clockwork......

So poached eggs again for breakfast.



























Happy Thirsty Thursday  ​


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...just stopping by on my way to the shower and work.

Have a good day!


----------



## macraven

Cat herding time started at 5 this morning 
Food time 
I gave up and feed them at 5:30

is it nap time for me yet
Lol


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, Mac and Metro up early too.  Hope you both have a nice Thursday.  

Schumi, nice to get fresh eggs from the farmer. I just picked up eggs when we did our Sunday grocery run.  They are used as main meal, and yep, in baking too. We do go through them in a week or so.

Yeah, I’m not sure how a vaccine became so political. We have had new vaccines over the years, and all have generally done a very good job of protecting. Yeah, they are good for the masses, and unfortunately, not so good side effects happen to a very small part of those vaccinated. And like the flu vaccine, it’s hoped that the strain or strains of that virus that was in the shot, was enough to help you with a strain that is not one of the ones in that shot. And because of vaccines, many more survive and live a long life. Any way, off my soap box.

Ah, nothing better than a huge long line of storms clears the air, and drops the temp to a cooler 61 out now. Though in the middle of the night, to have a buzz on phone saying flooding of one of the large rivers that divides the City. Yeah, news this morning showed those that yep, thought they could drive through that river of a road, and had to be rescued. And yep, as the large river is not done cresting until later in the day, the flooding that has already happened will continue. Hence another flooding notice was on my phone again earlier this morning.

And so, with the storms gone, we will have nice, low humidity, sunny and mostly sunny days that last until past the weekend. How nice is that?

Thirsty Thursday.  Time for tea.  And stupid laptop needs to work right, or sigh, need to call hep desk again.  Connectivity, yeah, fine when it works right.


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning as I wait for the painters.  We are supposed to have a nice day today. 

Just wanted to let keisha know that I will be praying for your mom. I am really surprised that a facility allows unvaccinated workers around such a high risk population. 

Hope everyone has a good morning.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, the smell of paint in Charade’s house.  Glad to see you are having a nice day as well.  This glorious sunny day is here for us today.  Hope your cabinet guy comes too, as hope you also get those very nice, dry days we are to have the next 3 or 4 days. 

Ooh news also showed roof off school in township next to us, like a 10 minute drive away from that school.  And trees down, including one that killed a lady in the house it fell.  Yeah,  that happened about a 15 minute drive.  Many cars are under water near that large river and local streams and creaks.  Can barely see their roofs of those submerged cars.  Rain totals are 8 to 13 inches in the area.  Ours was around the lowest of those totals.

Us, very thankful the streets are already dry, and our trees mostly still have their leaves and branches, and are upright, and no flooding in our home. Confirmed tornados last night. Was scary. I can see why Son would be not happy to hear that tornado siren. We don’t have those siren here. Guess we do have phone and local newscasts that give the warnings and info on the storms. But just goes to show ya, it all depends where you are.


----------



## keishashadow

A good night’s sleep & I’m ready to tackle the world…or at least the tray of brownies smelling heavenly in the oven.  dipped into the 40’s last night, believe it’s going to bounce back quickly.  The house is still warm & humid.

came here expecting to hear lynne was treading water after seeing NYC’s news coverage.  Will say, I’ve never seen a bus moving while the floor is flooded!



macraven said:


> I’m a good listener if you need a friend.


indeed you are!  One of the most calm & non-judgmental people I’ve ever met.


Sue M said:


> Keisha I have no words. How dare they allow unvaccinated workers in a home with elderly at risk people.  That is so wrong. I hope your mom will be ok.


God willing, all of them will be fine.  interesting to me how the acute staffing issues appear to compromising how the facilities say they would like to operate.   


schumigirl said:


> Now I am imagining a weird dank basement with huge old school boiler......lol.....


glorious isn’t it?   I was raised in a home with a pump house off the basement.  not once did I enter it.  Coal cellar, repurposed to where the canned stuff sat on shelves was bad enough for me.  odd here, most of the older houses have series of small rooms in basement.  Believe they used to help support the weight of the house To save on timber costs.


schumigirl said:


> I know I think I mentioned that to you before, not much comfort for your mum right now.


yes, you’ve been kind enough to listen to me rail on too lol


schumigirl said:


> so I have no idea what`s for dinner tonight.


i’m going to have pizza for the 1st time in a while.  nervous energy, decided we are going to set off bug bombs to kill off all the spiders & that ilk.  Something I had gotten away from for a few years.  Bit of a process, you set them & ‘run’.  Come back several hours later, air out the house & ‘wahla’ all better.


macraven said:


> Cat herding time started at 5 this morning


At the risk of seriously dating myself, First thing that cropped up in my dusty brain








Lynne G said:


> And stupid laptop needs to work right, or sigh, need to call hep desk again. Connectivity, yeah, fine when it works right.


jr, after working from home since March of last year, finally was issued a company laptop...same one they had in high school circa 2010.  Guess a brick is better than nothing.


Charade67 said:


> I am really surprised that a facility allows unvaccinated workers around such a high risk population.


commonplace throughout the country, not something they exactly crow about in press releases.


Lynne G said:


> But just goes to show ya, it all depends where you are.


True.  We still have an old civil defense siren in town.  Fire department used to have their own to summon the volunteers right next to it.  I Never knew exactly where it was located.  When I got my first apartment on my own, was so excited to find a cute one BR one at such a low price.  Imagine my surprise the first night when they went off at the same time & nearly knocked me out of bed.  Mounted directly across the street from me on an office building lol.  you live and learn!


----------



## Robo56

Good Thursday morning Sans family  







Lynne G said:


> Robo, hope you are feeling much better today. Great looking pumpkin tree. So talented in your trees and decor. And nice to pick up some Christmas gifts when you were out.



Thank you Lynne. Feeling better. I do enjoy decorating some rooms in the house for the holidays. It’s so cheerful LOL....I know some people think that is weird with Halloween decorations, but I like them.




keishashadow said:


> Robbie you are the queen of the holiday trees! Mine still red, white & blue that I let ride since Memorial Day



Thanks Janet. I would love to see your tree. I do like a decorated tree.

So sorry to hear about your mom. Putting her through those continued nasal swab tests is terrible. Hugs and prayers being sent her way.




macraven said:


> Robbie, your pictures put a smile on my face
> It’s just what I needed !
> 
> prayers for your daughter
> It’s tough news but there is still a lot of hope she will have a complete recovery



Thank you Mac. Praying for a miracle too.




Sue M said:


> Robo love the tree. Yes, after travel rules changed I booked a couple of trips lol. The Motherland was great, with daughter. Now time to go to Universal with my friend(s). It was fun meeting you last time I was around during HHN.



It was nice meeting you too. Enjoy your trip with your friends. It’s good for the soul to travel and getaway.




schumigirl said:


> Farmer dropped us off another batch of eggs last night, so we`re fully stocked again, will have to bake to use some of them up, we don`t eat so many eggs in 10 days.....he seems to drop them off every 10 days like clockwork...



So nice that your farmer friend looks after you all with fresh eggs. Is this the farmer and his wife that get the beautiful fruit from your trees?

Our grandson in Kentucky called yesterday evening and told us their chickens are laying eggs now and great-granddaughter is having a fun time collecting the eggs.  They bought a few chickens and built custom coop for them.

Hope you all enjoyed your walk today.


The rain and wind from the other day brought in cooler morning temperatures. It was 66 this morning really unheard of this time of year here. It’s usually smoking hot all of August. Supposed to be highs in the 80’s and low 60’s in the morning. I will take that.

I saw a pretty fox Saturday when I was sitting in the back yard. Then our neighbor texted Me a Tuesday that we have a fox living under our back porch. Then while we were having dinner the fox came out and warmed itself on top the stones.



One of the neighbors calls me Nurse Doolittle because I feed the animals who wander to the yard. Birds, squirrels, deer, foxes. Since the developer cleared the farm land behind us I have only seen the big doe once. I picked some apples from the tree for her and put some corn out. She looked thin.

Have a great a Thursday everyone. Enjoy life to its fullest.


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> One of the neighbors calls me Nurse Doolittle because I feed the animals who wander to the yard. Birds, squirrels, deer, foxes. Since the developer cleared the farm land behind us I have only seen the big doe once. I picked some apples from the tree for her and put some corn out. She looked thin.


it fits!   can’t say I’ve ever seen a fox so relaxed. Does the wildlife from the cleared land seem to have relocated to ‘new digs’ by now?  

When they tore down the hoarder’s house across the street that sat empty for so long, there was a bit of a migration period from all the critters that had taken up residence in overgrown double lot & the house.  took a few days to shoo the bulk of them away into the nearby woods. Will say it does still startle me to find ground hogs holding court in my front yard in the mornings   There are surely worse things lol


----------



## Sue M

Schumi we love to watch storms here too, what little we get. Lightning is an event!  So I love a good Florida storm from the comfort of my hotel room lol!  We just don’t get those at home.

Lynne glad you’re ok. Have the early morning news on and showed the NYC subway flooding!  Yikes.  We’ve had bad rain storms where someone died from tree falling on house a few years ago not far from me. Terrible.

Keisha lol Rawhide!  A very young Clint Eastwood!  When we first moved into our house there was a siren across the street!  Long taken down. 
Here the deadline for all healthcare workers is Oct 1 to get vaccinated. Govt mandate. Finally.

Having my morning coffee watching morning news. 7:20am here,  looks like it’s going to be a nice day.  Only have a morning appt then free day. 

I‘ve been checking flights routinely. Yesterday saw the dreaded message on Alaska that my flights have changed and I need to call. You know it’s bad when you need to call. They canceled my Seattle to Vancouver connection.  Only running morning flights now to Vancouver so I have to overnight in SeaTac area and fly home next morning. Ugh. Now looking at hotels. My go to hotel, a Marriott Towneplace Suites now doesn’t have a shuttle because they ran vans and too small with Covid. And I don’t want to Uber alone.  There’s lots of hotels walking distance from the big mall that have airport shuttle so will look around. Maybe the Hilton. It’s right across from mall. Something to do. I land at 1pm. And Cheesecake Factory across the street!.

.


----------



## Sue M

Robo wow!  Great pic of the fox!


----------



## Robo56

Well just after I posted went into kitchen to put coffee mug in sink and look what was outside the window. 



I knew the mom would not be far away. 


When the little one approached her she licked its head. 



keishashadow said:


> it fits! can’t say I’ve ever seen a fox so relaxed. Does the wildlife from the cleared land seem to have relocated to ‘new digs’ by now?



We are not seeing as many deer. We do have some small areas of trees around the cleared farmland. So my guess is they are probably there or in some of the surrounding woodlands.


I will pick some more apples and put out some more corn for them.


----------



## soniam

@schumigirl Love the Morgan Freeman meme. If only.

@Robo56 Love the tree!!!

@keishashadow Sorry to hear about your mom. I have just given up understanding people anymore. I barely could before, but now, I feel like an alien most of the time.

@SueM Are you eating keto/low carb? I do keto. I need to try veggie noodles more. I need to vary up my menu now that I am not working and have more time to make dinner. We usually just do a grilled protein with a store bought sauce and a grilled or roasted veggie. I did make gremolata this week though.


----------



## soniam

@Robo56 You have a regular petting zoo going on in your yard!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay news from Keisha, Sue and Robo and Son.  Good Morning ladies.  

Ooh, that fox does look skinny and small, Robo. We have red foxes where I live. They like like a little dog, and are reddish colored. Yeah, deer are in the township park near me, and the woods close to the school up the street from me. But we have never seen a deer in our yard. My sister’s place, on the other hand, she’s always annoyed when those cute deer munch down in her flower gardens. They come very close to her home. Though she has woods all around her.

Keisha, historic flooding being reported, including that from the large river. Higher than top record from 1896 for that large river. Yeah, not as close to me, but many have homes with feet of water in them, and news pictures of cars submerged in water. Pictures of the city and suburb neighborhoods along that large river are still flooded. As well as some roads still closed due to water still making passage not possible. Was a tornado about a mile from me. Damaged homes and a school that has no roof now, fallen trees, leaving some with no power and killing that lady in her home. So sad. And a long list of schools in my area are closed, no power issues, and while most have generators, closed to allowing families to deal with storm damage without having to getting your kids to school. But as we are in that sweet spot once again, no damage and only a few minutes loss of power. And my township schools are open, and roads around me are dry.

Sigh, that ever long morning with an early start time.  Is it lunch time yet?


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 601604
> A good night’s sleep & I’m ready to tackle the world…or at least the tray of brownies smelling heavenly in the oven.  dipped into the 40’s last night, believe it’s going to bounce back quickly.  The house is still warm & humid.
> 
> came here expecting to hear lynne was treading water after seeing NYC’s news coverage.  Will say, I’ve never seen a bus moving while the floor is flooded!
> 
> 
> indeed you are!  One of the most calm & non-judgmental people I’ve ever met.
> 
> God willing, all of them will be fine.  interesting to me how the acute staffing issues appear to compromising how the facilities say they would like to operate.
> 
> glorious isn’t it?   I was raised in a home with a pump house off the basement.  not once did I enter it.  Coal cellar, repurposed to where the canned stuff sat on shelves was bad enough for me.  odd here, most of the older houses have series of small rooms in basement.  Believe they used to help support the weight of the house To save on timber costs.
> 
> yes, you’ve been kind enough to listen to me rail on too lol
> 
> i’m going to have pizza for the 1st time in a while.  nervous energy, decided we are going to set off bug bombs to kill off all the spiders & that ilk.  Something I had gotten away from for a few years.  Bit of a process, you set them & ‘run’.  Come back several hours later, air out the house & ‘wahla’ all better.
> 
> At the risk of seriously dating myself, First thing that cropped up in my dusty brain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jr, after working from home since March of last year, finally was issued a company laptop...same one they had in high school circa 2010.  Guess a brick is better than nothing.
> 
> commonplace throughout the country, not something they exactly crow about in press releases.
> 
> True.  We still have an old civil defense siren in town.  Fire department used to have their own to summon the volunteers right next to it.  I Never knew exactly where it was located.  When I got my first apartment on my own, was so excited to find a cute one BR one at such a low price.  Imagine my surprise the first night when they went off at the same time & nearly knocked me out of bed.  Mounted directly across the street from me on an office building lol.  you live and learn!




Glad you`re doing better today and back to fighting fit!! Oh you`ve been a good ear to me too on many occasions......

I was watching NYC on the news, my goodness that was bad! My cousins in LI seem to be ok thankfully. 

lol....you descriptions are always so descriptively delicious!! I can`t imagine!! Never had a basement, the house I grew up in was a big mausoleum of a Victorian house and I believe it did have a basement, but it was barricaded up many years before......not quite like the conjuring lol....bit duller than that! But, we had pantries that were smaller rooms for storage, which weren`t in the least scary. But, one day I`d love a house with a basement. If only to spook myself! 







Robo56 said:


> Good Thursday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 601606
> 
> View attachment 601605
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lynne. Feeling better. I do enjoy decorating some rooms in the house for the holidays. It’s so cheerful LOL....I know some people think that is weird with Halloween decorations, but I like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Janet. I would love to see your tree. I do like a decorated tree.
> 
> So sorry to hear about your mom. Putting her through those continued nasal swab tests is terrible. Hugs and prayers being sent her way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac. Praying for a miracle too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was nice meeting you too. Enjoy your trip with your friends. It’s good for the soul to travel and getaway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice that your farmer friend looks after you all with fresh eggs. Is this the farmer and his wife that get the beautiful fruit from your trees?
> 
> Our grandson in Kentucky called yesterday evening and told us their chickens are laying eggs now and great-granddaughter is having a fun time collecting the eggs.  They bought a few chickens and built custom coop for them.
> 
> Hope you all enjoyed your walk today.
> 
> 
> The rain and wind from the other day brought in cooler morning temperatures. It was 66 this morning really unheard of this time of year here. It’s usually smoking hot all of August. Supposed to be highs in the 80’s and low 60’s in the morning. I will take that.
> 
> I saw a pretty fox Saturday when I was sitting in the back yard. Then our neighbor texted Me a Tuesday that we have a fox living under our back porch. Then while we were having dinner the fox came out and warmed itself on top the stones.
> 
> View attachment 601613
> 
> One of the neighbors calls me Nurse Doolittle because I feed the animals who wander to the yard. Birds, squirrels, deer, foxes. Since the developer cleared the farm land behind us I have only seen the big doe once. I picked some apples from the tree for her and put some corn out. She looked thin.
> 
> Have a great a Thursday everyone. Enjoy life to its fullest.



Lovely wildlife pictures Robbie.....seeing animals in their natural habitat is the only way to see them. I`m not a fan of any kind of zoo and won`t visit them, so seeing them like that is my only option.  How lovely they are so close. 

We haven`t seen as many deers in the fields around us this year for some reason, but lots of foxes which isn`t so unusual, but strangely owls, very large owls which are so beautiful. 

Yes, that`s the farmer who takes most of our fruit....it`s one of their way of saying thank you, along with their chutney`s and pies of course. We`d never use all the fruit so it works well. Never seen store bought egg yolks the colour of these ones and taste so much nicer, will never buy store bought eggs again. 

Your great granddaughter will adore picking the eggs from them, I`m a little wary of a lot of chickens around me so I don`t go near them in the farm, which is hilarious to them! 




Well, another 8 miles this morning, and weather was lovely. Cloudy, but quite warm which made it very pleasant. I think we`ll have Saturday off to give my tootsies a chance to recover. 

Popped out after lunch for some bits and pieces in town and popped in to buy some fresh fish, being reminded it was later in the day, we usually buy early morning fresh down the seafront, but got some cod loin that looked gorgeous.....bought some shrimps and decided we`ll have a shrimp cocktail appetiser tonight. Then, made sure I had lemons and we headed home. Not too many tourists around now, schools are heading back in most places, think it`s next week for our local schools.

Funny old day weather wise, feels very heavy and humid and supposed to being hit at the weekend of the tail end of Ida. Just hope it`s dry on Sunday as our friends are planning an outside lunch for us and around 10 others. 

Think it`s time for a cup of tea.................


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh sharing Ida’s bad weather.  Hope your weather is not stormy on Sunday, Schumi.  Outdoor lunch would be nice.  And yay for tea!


----------



## soniam

Another tea lover here too. I drink hot black tea every morning, even if it's over 100F and even on vacation. I bring my own tea and electric kettle for vacation. I don't like using the coffee makers in the hotel room to heat up water, and the hotel tea is usually pretty terrible. When it's warm, I drink iced tea mid-morning/lunch. When it gets cooler, I drink hot tea mid-morning/lunch, usually green then. Sometimes when it's cool, I will drink herbal at night. I don't like to drink much caffeine in the evening, or I don't sleep well. In the mornings now, I am drinking a peach earl grey. Trying to decide if I should buy some pumpkin black tea off the internet or wait to see if it shows up at my grocery store. Gotta get into the fall spirit.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Paris, do it do it do it.  Seems good AP prices in September.  And many of us are there last two weeks of September into first week of October.
> 
> Ah, nothing like quiet after that band of 30 to 40 mph winds, nasty thunderstorms, and tornadoes sighted.
> 
> Thanks Sue and Paris. We are staying safe. No need to go out in a storm.
> 
> Ooh fire alarm has gone off twice so far.  And my one brother said he had to change his route coming home.  Good thing my family is not dumb enough when you see the road looking like a river, to drive through several feet of rain covering the street.  At least there are more ways for him to get home.


Been looking this morning....found $49 RT direct flights.  On Spirit, which I'm not a fan....but at that price it's hard to overlook.

Also, Las Vegas is sooooo cheap too!  Like ridiculous cheap!



keishashadow said:


> My head may explode. Got phone call
> From nursing home that one of their many unvaccinated workers tested positive.  Mom is again in lockdown as it’s one of her care givers.
> 
> The management still hasn’t developed a stiff enough backbone to make the vaccine a condition of employment    the same story at at all the local facilities here
> 
> so, despite being fully vaccinated & a covid survivor, she will be forced to be tested every other day.  Suffers from Alzheimer’s, doesn’t understand why. I’m told she cries afterward like clockwork
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes. Believe Gettysburg had issues today in that regard. Hope the battlefield statuary is intact
> 
> 
> Oh, it’s just an old skool repurposed shelf & hooks underneath thing.  Overpaid at one of those home parties. I’m so glad those have fallen out of favor lol.   Sick of looking at it after awhile so stuck it there & buried it under hanging purses


I'm sorry your mom has to go through all that.....very disappointing that a better system isn't in place.



Robo56 said:


> Happy Wednesday evening Sans family
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your prayers, good thoughts and hugs for daughter. I will share your kind thoughts with her. I pray that all the good thoughts and prayers will lift her spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like everyone is getting excited for HHN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a nice getaway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Schumi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Schumi.  I did get the Pumpkin Tree up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds very interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your healing thoughts and prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.....Cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you had such a reaction to your booster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to hear you have a trip planned to Universal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring out the purse......I always start decorating for Halloween first week of September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear about your friends hubby’s passing.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep..... easy to get spooked after watching scary movie....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne hope the storms pass you without any issues. Take care.
> 
> 
> I did get Pumpkin Tree up today. Will add the pics from my phone. Also went by Macy’s to pick up a few pieces of jewelry for Christmas. Happy to get a few gifts out of the way.
> 
> View attachment 601513
> 
> View attachment 601514
> 
> View attachment 601515


WOW!!!!   That's incredible!
 Will you come decorate my home please??



keishashadow said:


> Robbie you are the queen of the holiday trees!  Mine still red, white & blue that I let ride since Memorial Day
> 
> 
> Yes, younger ones possibly by year end!
> 
> strikes me odd that mom (covid & vaccinated) still has to go thru testing.  Rationale is Delta is a different animal.
> 
> I made egg noodles as side dish.  Grabbed a different brand in same.  Never again, tasteless & odd mouth feel to them


Do you keep a tree up year round, and change the decorations based on the seasons/holidays?
I put 2 trees up for Xmas...that's about all I can handle, lol!




macraven said:


> I don’t know if this will help anyone here get through the situations they are facing, but sending you all ‘s
> 
> Many homies are facing situations beyond their control.
> 
> I’m a good listener if you need a friend.


You are a good person Mac!! 



Metro West said:


> Morning all...just stopping by on my way to the shower and work.
> 
> Have a good day!






macraven said:


> Cat herding time started at 5 this morning
> Food time
> I gave up and feed them at 5:30
> 
> is it nap time for me yet
> Lol


Our very old cat now wakes at all times of day/night.  We ended up just shutting our bedroom door.  
She has food and water available 24/7.  I think she just wants attention....



Lynne G said:


> Ah, Mac and Metro up early too.  Hope you both have a nice Thursday.
> 
> Schumi, nice to get fresh eggs from the farmer. I just picked up eggs when we did our Sunday grocery run.  They are used as main meal, and yep, in baking too. We do go through them in a week or so.
> 
> Yeah, I’m not sure how a vaccine became so political. We have had new vaccines over the years, and all have generally done a very good job of protecting. Yeah, they are good for the masses, and unfortunately, not so good side effects happen to a very small part of those vaccinated. And like the flu vaccine, it’s hoped that the strain or strains of that virus that was in the shot, was enough to help you with a strain that is not one of the ones in that shot. And because of vaccines, many more survive and live a long life. Any way, off my soap box.
> 
> Ah, nothing better than a huge long line of storms clears the air, and drops the temp to a cooler 61 out now. Though in the middle of the night, to have a buzz on phone saying flooding of one of the large rivers that divides the City. Yeah, news this morning showed those that yep, thought they could drive through that river of a road, and had to be rescued. And yep, as the large river is not done cresting until later in the day, the flooding that has already happened will continue. Hence another flooding notice was on my phone again earlier this morning.
> 
> And so, with the storms gone, we will have nice, low humidity, sunny and mostly sunny days that last until past the weekend. How nice is that?
> 
> Thirsty Thursday.  Time for tea.  And stupid laptop needs to work right, or sigh, need to call hep desk again.  Connectivity, yeah, fine when it works right.


Oh boy....   It really doesn't dawn on some people how dangerous flooding conditions can be.  And putting rescuers in harms way isn't cool either.




Charade67 said:


> Quick good morning as I wait for the painters.  We are supposed to have a nice day today.
> 
> Just wanted to let keisha know that I will be praying for your mom. I am really surprised that a facility allows unvaccinated workers around such a high risk population.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good morning.


Hope the painting is going well!!




keishashadow said:


> View attachment 601604
> A good night’s sleep & I’m ready to tackle the world…or at least the tray of brownies smelling heavenly in the oven.  dipped into the 40’s last night, believe it’s going to bounce back quickly.  The house is still warm & humid.
> 
> came here expecting to hear lynne was treading water after seeing NYC’s news coverage.  Will say, I’ve never seen a bus moving while the floor is flooded!
> 
> 
> indeed you are!  One of the most calm & non-judgmental people I’ve ever met.
> 
> God willing, all of them will be fine.  interesting to me how the acute staffing issues appear to compromising how the facilities say they would like to operate.
> 
> glorious isn’t it?   I was raised in a home with a pump house off the basement.  not once did I enter it.  Coal cellar, repurposed to where the canned stuff sat on shelves was bad enough for me.  odd here, most of the older houses have series of small rooms in basement.  Believe they used to help support the weight of the house To save on timber costs.
> 
> yes, you’ve been kind enough to listen to me rail on too lol
> 
> i’m going to have pizza for the 1st time in a while.  nervous energy, decided we are going to set off bug bombs to kill off all the spiders & that ilk.  Something I had gotten away from for a few years.  Bit of a process, you set them & ‘run’.  Come back several hours later, air out the house & ‘wahla’ all better.
> 
> At the risk of seriously dating myself, First thing that cropped up in my dusty brain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jr, after working from home since March of last year, finally was issued a company laptop...same one they had in high school circa 2010.  Guess a brick is better than nothing.
> 
> commonplace throughout the country, not something they exactly crow about in press releases.
> 
> True.  We still have an old civil defense siren in town.  Fire department used to have their own to summon the volunteers right next to it.  I Never knew exactly where it was located.  When I got my first apartment on my own, was so excited to find a cute one BR one at such a low price.  Imagine my surprise the first night when they went off at the same time & nearly knocked me out of bed.  Mounted directly across the street from me on an office building lol.  you live and learn!


Brownies and Pizza....I'm on my way!!!




Robo56 said:


> Good Thursday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 601606
> 
> View attachment 601605
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lynne. Feeling better. I do enjoy decorating some rooms in the house for the holidays. It’s so cheerful LOL....I know some people think that is weird with Halloween decorations, but I like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Janet. I would love to see your tree. I do like a decorated tree.
> 
> So sorry to hear about your mom. Putting her through those continued nasal swab tests is terrible. Hugs and prayers being sent her way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac. Praying for a miracle too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was nice meeting you too. Enjoy your trip with your friends. It’s good for the soul to travel and getaway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice that your farmer friend looks after you all with fresh eggs. Is this the farmer and his wife that get the beautiful fruit from your trees?
> 
> Our grandson in Kentucky called yesterday evening and told us their chickens are laying eggs now and great-granddaughter is having a fun time collecting the eggs.  They bought a few chickens and built custom coop for them.
> 
> Hope you all enjoyed your walk today.
> 
> 
> The rain and wind from the other day brought in cooler morning temperatures. It was 66 this morning really unheard of this time of year here. It’s usually smoking hot all of August. Supposed to be highs in the 80’s and low 60’s in the morning. I will take that.
> 
> I saw a pretty fox Saturday when I was sitting in the back yard. Then our neighbor texted Me a Tuesday that we have a fox living under our back porch. Then while we were having dinner the fox came out and warmed itself on top the stones.
> 
> View attachment 601613
> 
> One of the neighbors calls me Nurse Doolittle because I feed the animals who wander to the yard. Birds, squirrels, deer, foxes. Since the developer cleared the farm land behind us I have only seen the big doe once. I picked some apples from the tree for her and put some corn out. She looked thin.
> 
> Have a great a Thursday everyone. Enjoy life to its fullest.


Very nice photo Robo!!  



Sue M said:


> Schumi we love to watch storms here too, what little we get. Lightning is an event!  So I love a good Florida storm from the comfort of my hotel room lol!  We just don’t get those at home.
> 
> Lynne glad you’re ok. Have the early morning news on and showed the NYC subway flooding!  Yikes.  We’ve had bad rain storms where someone died from tree falling on house a few years ago not far from me. Terrible.
> 
> Keisha lol Rawhide!  A very young Clint Eastwood!  When we first moved into our house there was a siren across the street!  Long taken down.
> Here the deadline for all healthcare workers is Oct 1 to get vaccinated. Govt mandate. Finally.
> 
> Having my morning coffee watching morning news. 7:20am here,  looks like it’s going to be a nice day.  Only have a morning appt then free day.
> 
> I‘ve been checking flights routinely. Yesterday saw the dreaded message on Alaska that my flights have changed and I need to call. You know it’s bad when you need to call. They canceled my Seattle to Vancouver connection.  Only running morning flights now to Vancouver so I have to overnight in SeaTac area and fly home next morning. Ugh. Now looking at hotels. My go to hotel, a Marriott Towneplace Suites now doesn’t have a shuttle because they ran vans and too small with Covid. And I don’t want to Uber alone.  There’s lots of hotels walking distance from the big mall that have airport shuttle so will look around. Maybe the Hilton. It’s right across from mall. Something to do. I land at 1pm. And Cheesecake Factory across the street!.
> 
> .


It's a pain when the airlines mess with flights.  Maybe they'll pay your hotel for the inconvenience?  Lol, one can dream!



Robo56 said:


> Well just after I posted went into kitchen to put coffee mug in sink and look what was outside the window.
> 
> View attachment 601615
> 
> I knew the mom would not be far away.
> View attachment 601616
> 
> When the little one approached her she licked its head.
> 
> 
> 
> We are not seeing as many deer. We do have some small areas of trees around the cleared farmland. So my guess is they are probably there or in some of the surrounding woodlands.
> 
> 
> I will pick some more apples and put out some more corn for them.


So sweet!  
We get deer, turkey, sandhill cranes, and a bunch of other critters in our back yard.  Where our property ends turns into a farm field and then a nicely wooded tree line beyond that.




soniam said:


> @schumigirl Love the Morgan Freeman meme. If only.
> 
> @Robo56 Love the tree!!!
> 
> @keishashadow Sorry to hear about your mom. I have just given up understanding people anymore. I barely could before, but now, I feel like an alien most of the time.
> 
> @SueM Are you eating keto/low carb? I do keto. I need to try veggie noodles more. I need to vary up my menu now that I am not working and have more time to make dinner. We usually just do a grilled protein with a store bought sauce and a grilled or roasted veggie. I did make gremolata this week though.


I had to look up gremolata.  Looks nice! Very refreshing I'd guess.
I learn a lot on the SANS board!!



schumigirl said:


> Glad you`re doing better today and back to fighting fit!! Oh you`ve been a good ear to me too on many occasions......
> 
> I was watching NYC on the news, my goodness that was bad! My cousins in LI seem to be ok thankfully.
> 
> lol....you descriptions are always so descriptively delicious!! I can`t imagine!! Never had a basement, the house I grew up in was a big mausoleum of a Victorian house and I believe it did have a basement, but it was barricaded up many years before......not quite like the conjuring lol....bit duller than that! But, we had pantries that were smaller rooms for storage, which weren`t in the least scary. But, one day I`d love a house with a basement. If only to spook myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely wildlife pictures Robbie.....seeing animals in their natural habitat is the only way to see them. I`m not a fan of any kind of zoo and won`t visit them, so seeing them like that is my only option.  How lovely they are so close.
> 
> We haven`t seen as many deers in the fields around us this year for some reason, but lots of foxes which isn`t so unusual, but strangely owls, very large owls which are so beautiful.
> 
> Yes, that`s the farmer who takes most of our fruit....it`s one of their way of saying thank you, along with their chutney`s and pies of course. We`d never use all the fruit so it works well. Never seen store bought egg yolks the colour of these ones and taste so much nicer, will never buy store bought eggs again.
> 
> Your great granddaughter will adore picking the eggs from them, I`m a little wary of a lot of chickens around me so I don`t go near them in the farm, which is hilarious to them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, another 8 miles this morning, and weather was lovely. Cloudy, but quite warm which made it very pleasant. I think we`ll have Saturday off to give my tootsies a chance to recover.
> 
> Popped out after lunch for some bits and pieces in town and popped in to buy some fresh fish, being reminded it was later in the day, we usually buy early morning fresh down the seafront, but got some cod loin that looked gorgeous.....bought some shrimps and decided we`ll have a shrimp cocktail appetiser tonight. Then, made sure I had lemons and we headed home. Not too many tourists around now, schools are heading back in most places, think it`s next week for our local schools.
> 
> Funny old day weather wise, feels very heavy and humid and supposed to being hit at the weekend of the tail end of Ida. Just hope it`s dry on Sunday as our friends are planning an outside lunch for us and around 10 others.
> 
> Think it`s time for a cup of tea.................


8 miles!  That's so great Carole!

Have the anniversary celebrations begun?  It's the pre pre day of your anniversary, right?  LOL!!  
Hey, 29 years deserves more than just one day of fun!
So nice you'll be having lunch with friends to keep the celebration going!!

Basements are in probably 95%+ of homes around here.  I thought that every home everywhere had basements when I was younger, since that was all I knew at the time.
I have no idea where I'd store half of our decorations and belongings without a basement....I'm guessing the majority of hoarders live where basements are common, lol!








There is some sort of travel deal happening right now!  Direct flights to Orlando for $49RT and direct flights to Las Vegas for $94RT!!  You cannot even drive to those destinations for these prices!!
My parents are considering Las Vegas.  It's actually cheaper than FL since the hotel rooms are also dirt cheap and no theme park tickets needed.

I'd like to get one more use out of my UO pass, so I'm leaning toward Orlando.  DH isn't sure if he wants to go to FL.  He isn't "into" the parks, but will occasionally go for me.  Work has been busy for him, so I cannot get a commitment from him at this time.  Ugh!


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> Another tea lover here too. I drink hot black tea every morning, even if it's over 100F and even on vacation. I bring my own tea and electric kettle for vacation. I don't like using the coffee makers in the hotel room to heat up water, and the hotel tea is usually pretty terrible. When it's warm, I drink iced tea mid-morning/lunch. When it gets cooler, I drink hot tea mid-morning/lunch, usually green then. Sometimes when it's cool, I will drink herbal at night. I don't like to drink much caffeine in the evening, or I don't sleep well. In the mornings now, I am drinking a peach earl grey. Trying to decide if I should buy some pumpkin black tea off the internet or wait to see if it shows up at my grocery store. Gotta get into the fall spirit.



Iced tea is the drink of the devil.......lol.......never liked it and just seems wrong to be cold.

But, electric kettle.....good girl!!

We are fussy with tea, the other drink of the devil is Liptons Tea....always amazed when anyone says they drink it, disgusting. I love good quality teas and some fruit teas, but not flavoured with things like Pumpkin. Can`t imagine that in tea.

Breakfast tea, should be served strongly brewed with a splash of milk the traditional British way, and never with sugar.....bleurgh! But Earl greys, always with lemon. Same with Oolong or Darjeeling type of teas.

Royal Pacific do a decent teabag, for all I hate teabags, it`s not too bad.

Some of the nicest teas are from specialist stores and Harrods has our all time favourites, and not as expensive as you may think coming from Harrods. But, haven`t found one in America yet that makes the cut. But, something for everyone out there.

Keisha is still convincing me to try a different Iced Tea though......if anyone can, she can......lol.........





J'aime Paris said:


> Been looking this morning....found $49 RT direct flights.  On Spirit, which I'm not a fan....but at that price it's hard to overlook.
> 
> Also, Las Vegas is sooooo cheap too!  Like ridiculous cheap!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry your mom has to go through all that.....very disappointing that a better system isn't in place.
> 
> 
> WOW!!!!   That's incredible!
> Will you come decorate my home please??
> 
> 
> Do you keep a tree up year round, and change the decorations based on the seasons/holidays?
> I put 2 trees up for Xmas...that's about all I can handle, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> You are a good person Mac!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our very old cat now wakes at all times of day/night.  We ended up just shutting our bedroom door.
> She has food and water available 24/7.  I think she just wants attention....
> 
> 
> Oh boy....   It really doesn't dawn on some people how dangerous flooding conditions can be.  And putting rescuers in harms way isn't cool either.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the painting is going well!!
> 
> 
> 
> Brownies and Pizza....I'm on my way!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice photo Robo!!
> 
> 
> It's a pain when the airlines mess with flights.  Maybe they'll pay your hotel for the inconvenience?  Lol, one can dream!
> 
> 
> So sweet!
> We get deer, turkey, sandhill cranes, and a bunch of other critters in our back yard.  Where our property ends turns into a farm field and then a nicely wooded tree line beyond that.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look up gremolata.  Looks nice! Very refreshing I'd guess.
> I learn a lot on the SANS board!!
> 
> 
> 8 miles!  That's so great Carole!
> 
> Have the anniversary celebrations begun?  It's the pre pre day of your anniversary, right?  LOL!!
> Hey, 29 years deserves more than just one day of fun!
> So nice you'll be having lunch with friends to keep the celebration going!!
> 
> Basements are in probably 95%+ of homes around here.  I thought that every home everywhere had basements when I was younger, since that was all I knew at the time.
> I have no idea where I'd store half of our decorations and belongings without a basement....I'm guessing the majority of hoarders live where basements are common, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some sort of travel deal happening right now!  Direct flights to Orlando for $49RT and direct flights to Las Vegas for $94RT!!  You cannot even drive to those destinations for these prices!!
> My parents are considering Las Vegas.  It's actually cheaper than FL since the hotel rooms are also dirt cheap and no theme park tickets needed.
> 
> I'd like to get one more use out of my UO pass, so I'm leaning toward Orlando.  DH isn't sure if he wants to go to FL.  He isn't "into" the parks, but will occasionally go for me.  Work has been busy for him, so I cannot get a commitment from him at this time.  Ugh!
> 
> View attachment 601636



No celebrations yet, we don`t really make a huge fuss with anniversaries.....well, we will next year for our 30th wedding anniversary!!! Tiffany here I come then......lol......I`ve already chosen what I want for that!!

 Sunday lunch with friends is about it this year. We don`t really do gifts either for a regular anniversary, but I have ordered a bottle of Pol Roger Champagne, one of our favourites....not really a gift, but a surprise for Tom and we`ll enjoy that Sunday night.

I`d be off to Vegas with your parents if I were you!! They sound a fun couple and you`d have a blast......excellent flight prices and yes, I have been hearing of the cheap hotel rooms. I know someone who recently got a huge suite in the Bellagio for less than a third of the usual price....I`d go for the room alone. I love hearing of those cheap flight prices..... 

We mainly have attics over here. If you have them properly floored out they can store an incredible amout of stuff. Yes, all our "stuff" is stored in the attic areas and we have another above the garages too. Although we are clearing stuff out too.....but we seem to collect more than we get rid of!  But, yes, I do love the idea of a basement....

ps.....Love Michael Palin.....not for Monty Python as I never got that show, but his travel tales and shows are infamous!





Cod was beautiful, slightly undercooked so it was very succulent and tasty. And no fishy smell the way some folks think fish is like when one cooks it.....fresh, it should smell of the sea and not fishy.

No dessert for us tonight, but going to make a pot of tea.......Soniam has made me think of adding some peach to Oolong tea tonight.......I only wish they were Georgia peaches, but Italian will do.


----------



## Lynne G

Paris, awesome flight prices.  You know they are still offering good AP hotel rates?  Yeah, many around me have a full basement, but not me.  Crawl space as they call it.  We do have a nice attic.  

The most beautiful weather today.  82 degrees, low humidity and full day of sunshine.  Loved my lunchtime walk.


----------



## Metro West

Afternoon folks. Today is dragging but not long now. I'm taking a 1/2 day tomorrow to start the long weekend.


----------



## Lynne G

Way to start a holiday weekend, Metro.  Yay for half day Friday.  I’m hoping for 59 minutes less tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

soniam said:


> @schumigirl Love the Morgan Freeman meme. If only.
> 
> @Robo56 Love the tree!!!
> 
> @keishashadow Sorry to hear about your mom. I have just given up understanding people anymore. I barely could before, but now, I feel like an alien most of the time.
> 
> @SueM Are you eating keto/low carb? I do keto. I need to try veggie noodles more. I need to vary up my menu now that I am not working and have more time to make dinner. We usually just do a grilled protein with a store bought sauce and a grilled or roasted veggie. I did make gremolata this week though.



i assume You are a healthy eater
I was at one time but when I moved to Georgia, bbq ribs won me over


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Robo56 lovely photographs so close to the house!
@soniam I’m back on Keto.  For health not weight.  It really helps with avoiding inflammation. Just a pain for me doing different meal for everyone else.
@j’aimeparis amazing prices there.  No deals from this side of the ocean!

L had a good first day but very tired - in the bath now and will be shouting for a Nanna story very soon.  Her teacher was asking for volunteer readers so I’ve offered to go in.  J and L both excellent readers way beyond their years but I know from DS with Dyslexia it’s not always that easy.

Large issue here around the country with internet - ours went off this afternoon and had to set a hot spot up for J who is lost without his pad!  Ours came back this evening but off in huge areas apparently.

Hope no more adverse weather conditions for any of you.


----------



## schumigirl

Have a blast Todd!!! Nice tee shirts by the way....you must have one from every year now......


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Have a blast Todd!!! Nice tee shirts by the way....you must have one from every year now......


 I do...I have a "house" shirt for every year since 2004...and I can still fit in all of them.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> I do...I have a "house" shirt for every year since 2004...and I can still fit in all of them.



Not bad at all Todd! 

Our first was 2007, but I think one of my brothers claimed that tee of mine....not sure what happened to Kyle`s.......but we didn`t get one every year till 2014.....the Michael Myers year.......

Kyle wanted to buy the mask that was on sale.....no way in hell was he buying that then spook me at home with it......the tee with the full MM face is bad enough......


----------



## Charade67

Another change in plans. My scan had to be postponed because I developed a cough. I’m debating on getting tested just for my piece of mind.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Kyle wanted to buy the mask that was on sale.....no way in hell was he buying that then spook me at home with it......the tee with the full MM face is bad enough......


 All I can say is...........


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Another change in plans. My scan had to be postponed because I developed a cough. I’m debating on getting tested just for my piece of mind.



Yes, good idea, might rest your mind getting tested. 

Hope you don`t have to wait too long to get the scan. 





Metro West said:


> All I can say is...........



lol.....you are so naughty!!  I can actually hear you in head right now laughing right now........


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Another change in plans. My scan had to be postponed because I developed a cough. I’m debating on getting tested just for my piece of mind.


Hang in there charade !

Hope you get the test lined up within a reasonable time period.


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, good idea to get tested, for piece of mind, Charade.  And hope your scan is soon, so you can find out why you had such pain.

Ooh, tomorrow we get HHN started. Will be nice to hear how goes on Saturday, given how late the Friday night will be.

And what do you do with such beautiful weather? Steak on the grill. Bought some good looking orange and yellow peppers, and with some onions, will have them cut up to sauté on the grill. No pans to clean? Yay. Grill dinner is perfect. And think little one made chocolate chip cookies, as I thought I smelled sweet coming from the kitchen. Will wait to light the grill when all ask when dinner is being made.

Terrific Thursday night, homies.  And woot!  Friday feeling happiness when you wake up tomorrow.,


----------



## Metro West

I agree with the others...get a test for your own peace of mind.


----------



## Sue M

Paris- yes Alaska will reimburse for hotel. I asked!  Just booked a few min ago. There’s a Doubletree Suites across from the Southcenter Mall and Cheesecake Factory!  Will be convenient. And they have an airport shuttle. Restaurant for breakfast. Ticks all the boxes. I stayed there once but it was quite awhile ago so memory is foggy.

SonIam yes pretty much Keto because of diabetes.  Have found some low carb bread, granola, bagels, noodles.  A few things but not the variety the US has. And I eat fruit.

Schumi Love Michael Palin travel shows. They were quite good. And Harrods biscuits. Wish I could still eat them, off the diet now. My friend used to bring them back for me!

Charade good idea to get checked. Hope the scan isn’t too far off  

Checked in with my brother in LI he said it was pretty rough but the family is all ok.

After my morning appt had lunch with daughter, then went to gelato place that has sugar & dairy free gelato. Chocolate. Only one choice but I’ll take it!  Lucky to get that!  
Then went on a hunt for new kitchen lighting fixture for above kitchen table. Stupid one we have is impossible to put back together after changing light. Husband and I spent an hour last night trying. Frustrating to say the least.


----------



## keishashadow

& so it does begin.  yet another employee positive at nursing homes. In their wisdom, Decided to only  test all employees & residents once a week.  Not sure if that’s a good thing. Happy thots from me

a





Sue M said:


> Keisha lol Rawhide! A very young Clint Eastwood!


Yes, such a handsome man. His son a chip off the ole block too!


soniam said:


> Sorry to hear about your mom. I have just given up understanding people anymore. I barely could before, but now, I feel like an alien most of the time.


I share you sentiments!  Very well put lol 


schumigirl said:


> But, one day I`d love a house with a basement. If only to spook myself!


Don’t think I’ve ever lived in one without full basement.  One room is for seasonal decorations, including all the large animatronics, several shrouded in sheets. I do leave a light on all night down there in room closest to stairs.  For the dog’s sake. Yeah, that’s it!  


J'aime Paris said:


> Been looking this morning....found $49 RT direct flights. On Spirit, which I'm not a fan....but at that price it's hard to overlook.


I’m still mad at them & Allegiant for cancelling flights with little notice. Not ready to trust either yet but, have been monitoring performance on flight aware & they’ve been slowly getting better as to performance 


macraven said:


> was at one time but when I moved to Georgia, bbq ribs won me over


Sadly, pork, esp ribs don’t sit well on me any longer 


Metro West said:


> I do...I have a "house" shirt for every year since 2004...and I can still fit in all of them.


Nice. I’m almost tempted to make a quilt out of mine 


Charade67 said:


> Another change in plans. My scan had to be postponed because I developed a cough. I’m debating on getting tested just for my piece of mind.


Oh geez.  Probably a good idea to check


Sue M said:


> There’s a Doubletree Suites across from the Southcenter Mall and Cheesecake Factory! Will be convenient. And they have an airport shuttle. Restaurant for breakfast. Ticks all the boxes. I stayed there once but it was quite awhile ago so memory is foggy.


That seems preordained!  Never disappointed by any of the Hilton brands


----------



## J'aime Paris

soniam said:


> Another tea lover here too. I drink hot black tea every morning, even if it's over 100F and even on vacation. I bring my own tea and electric kettle for vacation. I don't like using the coffee makers in the hotel room to heat up water, and the hotel tea is usually pretty terrible. When it's warm, I drink iced tea mid-morning/lunch. When it gets cooler, I drink hot tea mid-morning/lunch, usually green then. Sometimes when it's cool, I will drink herbal at night. I don't like to drink much caffeine in the evening, or I don't sleep well. In the mornings now, I am drinking a peach earl grey. Trying to decide if I should buy some pumpkin black tea off the internet or wait to see if it shows up at my grocery store. Gotta get into the fall spirit.


Does bubble tea count?  Love those juice filled bubbles!



schumigirl said:


> Iced tea is the drink of the devil.......lol.......never liked it and just seems wrong to be cold.
> 
> But, electric kettle.....good girl!!
> 
> We are fussy with tea, the other drink of the devil is Liptons Tea....always amazed when anyone says they drink it, disgusting. I love good quality teas and some fruit teas, but not flavoured with things like Pumpkin. Can`t imagine that in tea.
> 
> Breakfast tea, should be served strongly brewed with a splash of milk the traditional British way, and never with sugar.....bleurgh! But Earl greys, always with lemon. Same with Oolong or Darjeeling type of teas.
> 
> Royal Pacific do a decent teabag, for all I hate teabags, it`s not too bad.
> 
> Some of the nicest teas are from specialist stores and Harrods has our all time favourites, and not as expensive as you may think coming from Harrods. But, haven`t found one in America yet that makes the cut. But, something for everyone out there.
> 
> Keisha is still convincing me to try a different Iced Tea though......if anyone can, she can......lol.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No celebrations yet, we don`t really make a huge fuss with anniversaries.....well, we will next year for our 30th wedding anniversary!!! Tiffany here I come then......lol......I`ve already chosen what I want for that!!
> 
> Saturday night will be take out with Kyle and his girlfriend if she`s around, then Sunday lunch with friends is about it this year. We don`t really do gifts either for a regular anniversary, but I have ordered a bottle of Pol Roger Champagne, one of our favourites....not really a gift, but a surprise for Tom and we`ll enjoy that Sunday night.
> 
> I`d be off to Vegas with your parents if I were you!! They sound a fun couple and you`d have a blast......excellent flight prices and yes, I have been hearing of the cheap hotel rooms. I know someone who recently got a huge suite in the Bellagio for less than a third of the usual price....I`d go for the room alone. I love hearing of those cheap flight prices.....
> 
> We mainly have attics over here. If you have them properly floored out they can store an incredible amout of stuff. Yes, all our "stuff" is stored in the attic areas and we have another above the garages too. Although we are clearing stuff out too.....but we seem to collect more than we get rid of!  But, yes, I do love the idea of a basement....
> 
> ps.....Love Michael Palin.....not for Monty Python as I never got that show, but his travel tales and shows are infamous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cod was beautiful, slightly undercooked so it was very succulent and tasty. And no fishy smell the way some folks think fish is like when one cooks it.....fresh, it should smell of the sea and not fishy.
> 
> No dessert for us tonight, but going to make a pot of tea.......Soniam has made me think of adding some peach to Oolong tea tonight.......I only wish they were Georgia peaches, but Italian will do.


One of the favorite memories from my visit to London was the hours spent at Harrods!  That place is divine!!

Decisions, decisions....vacay destinations...
Still figuring it out!



Lynne G said:


> Paris, awesome flight prices.  You know they are still offering good AP hotel rates?  Yeah, many around me have a full basement, but not me.  Crawl space as they call it.  We do have a nice attic.
> 
> The most beautiful weather today.  82 degrees, low humidity and full day of sunshine.  Loved my lunchtime walk.


Yes, it almost seems silly to let those prices slide on by....



Realfoodfans said:


> @Robo56 lovely photographs so close to the house!
> @soniam I’m back on Keto.  For health not weight.  It really helps with avoiding inflammation. Just a pain for me doing different meal for everyone else.
> @j’aimeparis amazing prices there.  No deals from this side of the ocean!
> 
> L had a good first day but very tired - in the bath now and will be shouting for a Nanna story very soon.  Her teacher was asking for volunteer readers so I’ve offered to go in.  J and L both excellent readers way beyond their years but I know from DS with Dyslexia it’s not always that easy.
> 
> Large issue here around the country with internet - ours went off this afternoon and had to set a hot spot up for J who is lost without his pad!  Ours came back this evening but off in huge areas apparently.
> 
> Hope no more adverse weather conditions for any of you.


Every time I think we may be getting closer to normal....a new variant seems to appear.  It's disheartening...



Charade67 said:


> Another change in plans. My scan had to be postponed because I developed a cough. I’m debating on getting tested just for my piece of mind.


Sorry to hear of the postponement... Do you think you were exposed?



Lynne G said:


> Yes, good idea to get tested, for piece of mind, Charade.  And hope your scan is soon, so you can find out why you had such pain.
> 
> Ooh, tomorrow we get HHN started. Will be nice to hear how goes on Saturday, given how late the Friday night will be.
> 
> And what do you do with such beautiful weather? Steak on the grill. Bought some good looking orange and yellow peppers, and with some onions, will have them cut up to sauté on the grill. No pans to clean? Yay. Grill dinner is perfect. And think little one made chocolate chip cookies, as I thought I smelled sweet coming from the kitchen. Will wait to light the grill when all ask when dinner is being made.
> 
> Terrific Thursday night, homies.  And woot!  Friday feeling happiness when you wake up tomorrow.,


HHN starting tomorrow!!!  Something many have waited a very long time to celebrate!!!




Sue M said:


> Paris- yes Alaska will reimburse for hotel. I asked!  Just booked a few min ago. There’s a Doubletree Suites across from the Southcenter Mall and Cheesecake Factory!  Will be convenient. And they have an airport shuttle. Restaurant for breakfast. Ticks all the boxes. I stayed there once but it was quite awhile ago so memory is foggy.
> 
> SonIam yes pretty much Keto because of diabetes.  Have found some low carb bread, granola, bagels, noodles.  A few things but not the variety the US has. And I eat fruit.
> 
> Schumi Love Michael Palin travel shows. They were quite good. And Harrods biscuits. Wish I could still eat them, off the diet now. My friend used to bring them back for me!


I'm impressed that Alaska came through with great customer service like that!  Seems most airlines are kinda leaving there customers out to dry.  Good for them!!







Just fried up the bacon for tonights BLT+avocado sandwiches.  A certain 90 pound lab won't leave my side, lol!!   Bacon is her #1 favorite food of all!  She's being the absolute best-est good girl, in hopes that a bite or two may find it's way to her.....of course it will!

This is absolutely true in this house!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I always cook the whole package of bacon, as none leftovers in our house either Paris.

Oh no, Keisha. I’d be mad. Hope your mom is okay. Hugs, it seems to never get better. If only so many won’t get vaccinated.

Hehe, just was listening to nightly national news, and you can tell the news guy is not from our area.  Said the river name wrong.  Eh, many of our roads and that river are Indian, Welch and Dutch derived names.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Paris- yes Alaska will reimburse for hotel. I asked!  Just booked a few min ago. There’s a Doubletree Suites across from the Southcenter Mall and Cheesecake Factory!  Will be convenient. And they have an airport shuttle. Restaurant for breakfast. Ticks all the boxes. I stayed there once but it was quite awhile ago so memory is foggy.
> 
> SonIam yes pretty much Keto because of diabetes.  Have found some low carb bread, granola, bagels, noodles.  A few things but not the variety the US has. And I eat fruit.
> 
> Schumi Love Michael Palin travel shows. They were quite good. And Harrods biscuits. Wish I could still eat them, off the diet now. My friend used to bring them back for me!
> 
> Charade good idea to get checked. Hope the scan isn’t too far off
> 
> Checked in with my brother in LI he said it was pretty rough but the family is all ok.
> 
> After my morning appt had lunch with daughter, then went to gelato place that has sugar & dairy free gelato. Chocolate. Only one choice but I’ll take it!  Lucky to get that!
> Then went on a hunt for new kitchen lighting fixture for above kitchen table. Stupid one we have is impossible to put back together after changing light. Husband and I spent an hour last night trying. Frustrating to say the least.



Mihael Palin is wonderful to watch. Very knowledgeable and a good sense of humour to go with it. 

Harrods is a lovely store, we don`t go to London very often right now, but online is our option. They do very nice products. 

I need to check in with my cousins in LI, I`m sure they`re fine, but want to know.....

Funny with the kitchen.....I have a corner I want to change the decor....did have a kitchen cook book corner....moved them and now it`s an empty space. Trying to find the right replacement is taking up too much time.....maybe a simple lamp will work.......




keishashadow said:


> & so it does begin.  yet another employee positive at nursing homes. In their wisdom, Decided to only  test all employees & residents once a week.  Not sure if that’s a good thing. Happy thots from me
> 
> a
> Yes, such a handsome man. His son a chip off the ole block too!
> 
> I share you sentiments!  Very well put lol
> 
> Don’t think I’ve ever lived in one without full basement.  One room is for seasonal decorations, including all the large animatronics, several shrouded in sheets. I do leave a light on all night down there in room closest to stairs.  For the dog’s sake. Yeah, that’s it!
> 
> I’m still mad at them & Allegiant for cancelling flights with little notice. Not ready to trust either yet but, have been monitoring performance on flight aware & they’ve been slowly getting better as to performance
> 
> Sadly, pork, esp ribs don’t sit well on me any longer
> 
> Nice. I’m almost tempted to make a quilt out of mine
> 
> Oh geez.  Probably a good idea to check
> 
> That seems preordained!  Never disappointed by any of the Hilton brands



Happy thoughts indeed....hope the weekly checks will suffice. 

Never watched Rawhide....know the theme tune though lol....is there anyone who doesn`t?? 

now I want ribs........





J'aime Paris said:


> Does bubble tea count?  Love those juice filled bubbles!
> 
> 
> One of the favorite memories from my visit to London was the hours spent at Harrods!  That place is divine!!
> 
> Decisions, decisions....vacay destinations...
> Still figuring it out!
> 
> 
> Yes, it almost seems silly to let those prices slide on by....
> 
> 
> Every time I think we may be getting closer to normal....a new variant seems to appear.  It's disheartening...
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear of the postponement... Do you think you were exposed?
> 
> 
> HHN starting tomorrow!!!  Something many have waited a very long time to celebrate!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm impressed that Alaska came through with great customer service like that!  Seems most airlines are kinda leaving there customers out to dry.  Good for them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just fried up the bacon for tonights BLT+avocado sandwiches.  A certain 90 pound lab won't leave my side, lol!!   Bacon is her #1 favorite food of all!  She's being the absolute best-est good girl, in hopes that a bite or two may find it's way to her.....of course it will!
> 
> This is absolutely true in this house!
> View attachment 601722



Big bacon fans here too......love an avoBLT.....Tom, minus the avocado as he isn`t a fan......can`t abide reheated bacon.....what even is that........ 

Harrods is a wonderful store......something for most people. I`m not a shopper (or so I say) but stores like Harrods I could spend all day in.....their food court is like The Plaza in NYC......excellent.

Yes, I`m excited to read about the early experiences of HHN..........this year sounds fabulous!! From genuine HHN fans only though.......





Almost midnight here.....somehow we have had a blackberry gin  and red wine.....who decided that.......er, might have been me........

Walk might be a little bit later tomorrow........


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> & so it does begin.  yet another employee positive at nursing homes. In their wisdom, Decided to only  test all employees & residents once a week.  Not sure if that’s a good thing. Happy thots from me
> 
> a
> Yes, such a handsome man. His son a chip off the ole block too!
> 
> I share you sentiments!  Very well put lol
> 
> Don’t think I’ve ever lived in one without full basement.  One room is for seasonal decorations, including all the large animatronics, several shrouded in sheets. I do leave a light on all night down there in room closest to stairs.  For the dog’s sake. Yeah, that’s it!
> 
> I’m still mad at them & Allegiant for cancelling flights with little notice. Not ready to trust either yet but, have been monitoring performance on flight aware & they’ve been slowly getting better as to performance
> 
> Sadly, pork, esp ribs don’t sit well on me any longer
> 
> Nice. I’m almost tempted to make a quilt out of mine
> 
> Oh geez.  Probably a good idea to check
> 
> That seems preordained!  Never disappointed by any of the Hilton brands


Well wishes to your mom!

Yes, not a fan of Spirit, but those prices have me looking past all that




Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I always cook the whole package of bacon, as none leftovers in our house either Paris.
> 
> Oh no, Keisha. I’d be mad. Hope your mom is okay. Hugs, it seems to never get better. If only so many won’t get vaccinated.
> 
> Hehe, just was listening to nightly national news, and you can tell the news guy is not from our area.  Said the river name wrong.  Eh, many of our roads and that river are Indian, Welch and Dutch derived names.


We have so many town names that are near impossible to pronounce!  I get a huge chuckle by asking my friend from AL to try and say them, hee hee!




schumigirl said:


> Mihael Palin is wonderful to watch. Very knowledgeable and a good sense of humour to go with it.
> 
> Harrods is a lovely store, we don`t go to London very often right now, but online is our option. They do very nice products.
> 
> I need to check in with my cousins in LI, I`m sure they`re fine, but want to know.....
> 
> Funny with the kitchen.....I have a corner I want to change the decor....did have a kitchen cook book corner....moved them and now it`s an empty space. Trying to find the right replacement is taking up too much time.....maybe a simple lamp will work.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy thoughts indeed....hope the weekly checks will suffice.
> 
> Never watched Rawhide....know the theme tune though lol....is there anyone who doesn`t??
> 
> now I want ribs........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big bacon fans here too......love an avoBLT.....Tom, minus the avocado as he isn`t a fan......can`t abide reheated bacon.....what even is that........
> 
> Harrods is a wonderful store......something for most people. I`m not a shopper (or so I say) but stores like Harrods I could spend all day in.....their food court is like The Plaza in NYC......excellent.
> 
> Yes, I`m excited to read about the early experiences of HHN..........this year sounds fabulous!! From genuine HHN fans only though.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost midnight here.....somehow we have had a blackberry gin  and red wine.....who decided that.......er, might have been me........
> 
> Walk might be a little bit later tomorrow........


Wine and blackberry gin....no judging here!!  Sounds about right!
You're up late Carole, here's a nightlight for you!!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Well wishes to your mom!
> 
> Yes, not a fan of Spirit, but those prices have me looking past all that
> 
> 
> 
> We have so many town names that are near impossible to pronounce!  I get a huge chuckle by asking my friend from AL to try and say them, hee hee!
> 
> 
> 
> Wine and blackberry gin....no judging here!!  Sounds about right!
> You're up late Carole, here's a nightlight for you!!
> View attachment 601727



lol.......I like folks that don`t judge.......

Night light will see us upstairs...this is quite late for us, yes we are wimps.......have a lovely evening Lori.....


----------



## keishashadow

J'aime Paris said:


> Does bubble tea count? Love those juice filled bubbles


I just cannot…as a fisherwoman, in my mind I see salmon eggs, often used as bait.  


Lynne G said:


> Said the river name wrong


It is a tough one tho lol


schumigirl said:


> Yes, I`m excited to read about the early experiences of HHN..........this year sounds fabulous!! From genuine HHN fans only though.......


 The outcry over Tim Tracker not being invited to media night has been deafening.   No idea he had such an enthusiastic fan base.  To each their own, absolutely not a fan of his videos.


J'aime Paris said:


> Yes, not a fan of Spirit, but those prices have me looking past all that


I fly them frequently.  Have enjoyed my share of $27 flights to FL for bonus trips as well as many freebie ones on earned points. There’s just something about getting a cancellation email a little over a day prior to my flight that has me pumping my brakes lol.  

to distress my life, walked away from RT for 3of us re upcoming trip. We’ll book them again when the travel bug does bite us. I just will make sure to have cancellable SWA booked on points for same route

hope u do take the plunge!


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> Iced tea is the drink of the devil.......lol.......never liked it and just seems wrong to be cold.
> 
> But, electric kettle.....good girl!!
> 
> We are fussy with tea, the other drink of the devil is Liptons Tea....always amazed when anyone says they drink it, disgusting. I love good quality teas and some fruit teas, but not flavoured with things like Pumpkin. Can`t imagine that in tea.
> 
> Breakfast tea, should be served strongly brewed with a splash of milk the traditional British way, and never with sugar.....bleurgh! But Earl greys, always with lemon. Same with Oolong or Darjeeling type of teas.
> 
> Royal Pacific do a decent teabag, for all I hate teabags, it`s not too bad.
> 
> Some of the nicest teas are from specialist stores and Harrods has our all time favourites, and not as expensive as you may think coming from Harrods. But, haven`t found one in America yet that makes the cut. But, something for everyone out there.
> 
> Keisha is still convincing me to try a different Iced Tea though......if anyone can, she can......lol.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No celebrations yet, we don`t really make a huge fuss with anniversaries.....well, we will next year for our 30th wedding anniversary!!! Tiffany here I come then......lol......I`ve already chosen what I want for that!!
> 
> Saturday night will be take out with Kyle and his girlfriend if she`s around, then Sunday lunch with friends is about it this year. We don`t really do gifts either for a regular anniversary, but I have ordered a bottle of Pol Roger Champagne, one of our favourites....not really a gift, but a surprise for Tom and we`ll enjoy that Sunday night.
> 
> I`d be off to Vegas with your parents if I were you!! They sound a fun couple and you`d have a blast......excellent flight prices and yes, I have been hearing of the cheap hotel rooms. I know someone who recently got a huge suite in the Bellagio for less than a third of the usual price....I`d go for the room alone. I love hearing of those cheap flight prices.....
> 
> We mainly have attics over here. If you have them properly floored out they can store an incredible amout of stuff. Yes, all our "stuff" is stored in the attic areas and we have another above the garages too. Although we are clearing stuff out too.....but we seem to collect more than we get rid of!  But, yes, I do love the idea of a basement....
> 
> ps.....Love Michael Palin.....not for Monty Python as I never got that show, but his travel tales and shows are infamous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cod was beautiful, slightly undercooked so it was very succulent and tasty. And no fishy smell the way some folks think fish is like when one cooks it.....fresh, it should smell of the sea and not fishy.
> 
> No dessert for us tonight, but going to make a pot of tea.......Soniam has made me think of adding some peach to Oolong tea tonight.......I only wish they were Georgia peaches, but Italian will do.



I can see iced tea being hard for Brits. It's just not in your genes. It gets pretty hot here, so hot tea isn't always nice. Plus, iced tea flavors nasty tap water pretty nicely  The iced tea I have now is passionfruit vanilla black tea. It's from a company called Tealeaves. They used to supply the tea for the Grand Floridian tea room at Disney. Their tea isn't cheap, but some of it is just amazing. I have had the tea at Harrods when we went to London years ago. That's one of my souvenirs when we travel. It was rather good and not expensive. I absolutely loved the food hall. I so want to go back.

We have really good peaches here in Central Texas too. When I was a kid, my great grandmother would grow peaches in her orchard. We would eat them sliced with milk or cream poured on them.



macraven said:


> i assume You are a healthy eater
> I was at one time but when I moved to Georgia, bbq ribs won me over



Being in the home of Tex Mex and also BBQ, it gets pretty tough. I am an all or nothing kind of person, so it's either all healthy or all bad. Waiting until the Formula 1 race ni town and Halloween to be bad for a bit.



Realfoodfans said:


> @Robo56 lovely photographs so close to the house!
> @soniam I’m back on Keto.  For health not weight.  It really helps with avoiding inflammation. Just a pain for me doing different meal for everyone else.



I do keto for weight loss and health reasons. I started it to lose weight but soon realized it really helped with my allergies, eczema, digestive issues, and diverticulitis. My husband and son are good at accommodating me, when I cook. They get a break when we get to go food.



Charade67 said:


> Another change in plans. My scan had to be postponed because I developed a cough. I’m debating on getting tested just for my piece of mind.


Ugh! Definitely get tested. Hope things are resolved soon.



Sue M said:


> SonIam yes pretty much Keto because of diabetes.  Have found some low carb bread, granola, bagels, noodles.  A few things but not the variety the US has. And I eat fruit.
> 
> After my morning appt had lunch with daughter, then went to gelato place that has sugar & dairy free gelato. Chocolate. Only one choice but I’ll take it!  Lucky to get that!



Keto is so great for diabetes, from what I hear. I try to avoid things that carby, even when low carb, to help retrain my brain to not love the carbs and sugar. Otherwise, I would just go nuts and eat all the carbsI will eat strawberries occasionally. Fruit really feels like sugar to me, and I tend to eat way too much. The chocolate gelato sounds really good. It would be a waste in any other flavor.



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I always cook the whole package of bacon, as none leftovers in our house either Paris.



We are big on bacon here. I have to have mine almost burnt though. My son, who barely eats anything, can eat a whole package of bacon by himself. We have to fight him off to keep him from eating our portion. I think we will cook bacon this weekend, since it's a long weekend.



keishashadow said:


> I just cannot…as a fisherwoman, in my mind I see salmon eggs, often used as bait.
> 
> It is a tough one tho lol
> 
> The outcry over Tim Tracker not being invited to media night has been deafening.   No idea he had such an enthusiastic fan base.  To each their own, absolutely not a fan of his videos.
> 
> I fly them frequently.  Have enjoyed my share of $27 flights to FL for bonus trips as well as many freebie ones on earned points. There’s just something about getting a cancellation email a little over a day prior to my flight that has me pumping my brakes lol.
> 
> to distress my life, walked away from RT for 3of us re upcoming trip. We’ll book them again when the travel bug does bite us. I just will make sure to have cancellable SWA booked on points for same route
> 
> hope u do take the plunge!


You would hate the bubble tea at the China booth for the Epcot Food & Wine festival. The boba are black!!

I am a bit surprised that they didn't invite him. He's really popular. I have watched some of his stuff but not much lately. My favorite Universal podcast, the Unofficial Universal Orlando Podcast, got invited for the first time this year. The founders of the podcast are in England and haven't been able to make it to the US in 2 years, so the other 2 US-based hosts are attending.


----------



## soniam

J'aime Paris said:


> Does bubble tea count?  Love those juice filled bubbles!


I like bubble tea, but I don't drink it often. It's pretty sugary, and I just sig sweet drinks down like nothing.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. What a day this has been. Finding a testing site proved to be a challenge. Most places required appointments and had none left for the day. I finally found a walk in clinic across town that would do it. I should have results tomorrow. 



Lynne G said:


> Yay, the smell of paint in Charade’s house.


 Not yet. Today they removed all of my cabinet doors. They will take them back to the workshop and paint them there. 



Lynne G said:


> Ooh news also showed roof off school in township next to us, like a 10 minute drive away from that school. And trees down, including one that killed a lady in the house it fell. Yeah, that happened about a 15 minute drive. Many cars are under water near that large river and local streams and creaks. Can barely see their roofs of those submerged cars. Rain totals are 8 to 13 inches in the area. Ours was around the lowest of those totals.


 Wow, that is crazy scary. Glad you are oaky. 



Robo56 said:


> One of the neighbors calls me Nurse Doolittle because I feed the animals who wander to the yard. Birds, squirrels, deer, foxes.


 Or possibly a Disney Princess. 



Sue M said:


> I‘ve been checking flights routinely. Yesterday saw the dreaded message on Alaska that my flights have changed and I need to call. You know it’s bad when you need to call. They canceled my Seattle to Vancouver connection. Only running morning flights now to Vancouver so I have to overnight in SeaTac area and fly home next morning. Ugh. Now looking at hotels. My go to hotel, a Marriott Towneplace Suites now doesn’t have a shuttle because they ran vans and too small with Covid. And I don’t want to Uber alone. There’s lots of hotels walking distance from the big mall that have airport shuttle so will look around. Maybe the Hilton. It’s right across from mall. Something to do. I land at 1pm. And Cheesecake Factory across the street!.


 Hope you have everything sorted out. Cheesecake Factory is a nice consolation. 



Lynne G said:


> Pictures of the city and suburb neighborhoods along that large river are still flooded. As well as some roads still closed due to water still making passage not possible. Was a tornado about a mile from me. Damaged homes and a school that has no roof now, fallen trees, leaving some with no power and killing that lady in her home. So sad. And a long list of schools in my area are closed, no power issues, and while most have generators, closed to allowing families to deal with storm damage without having to getting your kids to school. But as we are in that sweet spot once again, no damage and only a few minutes loss of power. And my township schools are open, and roads around me are dry.


 That is so tragic.



J'aime Paris said:


> Been looking this morning....found $49 RT direct flights. On Spirit, which I'm not a fan....but at that price it's hard to overlook.
> 
> Also, Las Vegas is sooooo cheap too! Like ridiculous cheap!


 Wow, those are awesome prices.  I don't think Spirit flys anywhere near me. 



schumigirl said:


> Iced tea is the drink of the devil.......lol.......never liked it and just seems wrong to be cold.


 I guess it's different when it is something you have had almost all of your life. I'm not much on hot drinks unless it is really cold out, however tonight I am drinking hot tea hoping it will soothe my cough some. 



schumigirl said:


> Hope you don`t have to wait too long to get the scan.


 Right now it is rescheduled for the 13th, but if my test is negative I can move it up. 



keishashadow said:


> & so it does begin. yet another employee positive at nursing homes. In their wisdom, Decided to only test all employees & residents once a week. Not sure if that’s a good thing. Happy thots from me


 So sorry to hear this,



keishashadow said:


> Nice. I’m almost tempted to make a quilt out of mine


 My husband has a wall hanging made from some of his old shirts. One day I plan to have one made for B from her dance t-shirts. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Sorry to hear of the postponement... Do you think you were exposed?


 That's always a possibility. I am hoping it's just allergies. They usually get worse this time of year. 



keishashadow said:


> I just cannot…as a fisherwoman, in my mind I see salmon eggs, often used as bait.


 That makes for an interesting mental picture. I tried bubble to once, and did nit care for it. 

Apologies for any typos. I am not going back to proofread. It's late, I'm tired, and have a headache. I'm calling it a night.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I just cannot…as a fisherwoman, in my mind I see salmon eggs, often used as bait.
> 
> It is a tough one tho lol
> 
> The outcry over Tim Tracker not being invited to media night has been deafening.   No idea he had such an enthusiastic fan base.  To each their own, absolutely not a fan of his videos.
> 
> I fly them frequently.  Have enjoyed my share of $27 flights to FL for bonus trips as well as many freebie ones on earned points. There’s just something about getting a cancellation email a little over a day prior to my flight that has me pumping my brakes lol.
> 
> to distress my life, walked away from RT for 3of us re upcoming trip. We’ll book them again when the travel bug does bite us. I just will make sure to have cancellable SWA booked on points for same route
> 
> hope u do take the plunge!



I don`t like Tim Tracker......never got the love folks have for him. But I don`t watch any vlogger anyway. I much prefer the written word than listen to someone prattle on.....I did try to watch a couple of times, but got incredibly bored, and add the kid in the mix.....not for me. 

Wonder why he was excluded though. 




soniam said:


> I can see iced tea being hard for Brits. It's just not in your genes. It gets pretty hot here, so hot tea isn't always nice. Plus, iced tea flavors nasty tap water pretty nicely  The iced tea I have now is passionfruit vanilla black tea. It's from a company called Tealeaves. They used to supply the tea for the Grand Floridian tea room at Disney. Their tea isn't cheap, but some of it is just amazing. I have had the tea at Harrods when we went to London years ago. That's one of my souvenirs when we travel. It was rather good and not expensive. I absolutely loved the food hall. I so want to go back.
> 
> We have really good peaches here in Central Texas too. When I was a kid, my great grandmother would grow peaches in her orchard. We would eat them sliced with milk or cream poured on them.
> 
> 
> 
> Being in the home of Tex Mex and also BBQ, it gets pretty tough. I am an all or nothing kind of person, so it's either all healthy or all bad. Waiting until the Formula 1 race ni town and Halloween to be bad for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> I do keto for weight loss and health reasons. I started it to lose weight but soon realized it really helped with my allergies, eczema, digestive issues, and diverticulitis. My husband and son are good at accommodating me, when I cook. They get a break when we get to go food.
> 
> 
> Ugh! Definitely get tested. Hope things are resolved soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Keto is so great for diabetes, from what I hear. I try to avoid things that carby, even when low carb, to help retrain my brain to not love the carbs and sugar. Otherwise, I would just go nuts and eat all the carbsI will eat strawberries occasionally. Fruit really feels like sugar to me, and I tend to eat way too much. The chocolate gelato sounds really good. It would be a waste in any other flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> We are big on bacon here. I have to have mine almost burnt though. My son, who barely eats anything, can eat a whole package of bacon by himself. We have to fight him off to keep him from eating our portion. I think we will cook bacon this weekend, since it's a long weekend.
> 
> 
> You would hate the bubble tea at the China booth for the Epcot Food & Wine festival. The boba are black!!
> 
> I am a bit surprised that they didn't invite him. He's really popular. I have watched some of his stuff but not much lately. My favorite Universal podcast, the Unofficial Universal Orlando Podcast, got invited for the first time this year. The founders of the podcast are in England and haven't been able to make it to the US in 2 years, so the other 2 US-based hosts are attending.



I know TeaLeaves! They don`t ship internationally yet, but I have cousins who will send anything for me, haven`t looked there for a while as we have so many options, but I can see why you like them, they have some nice teas. Harrods have a good range of online offerings, not just what they offer in the restaurants and they have an excellent delivery service. 

Yes, iced tea isn`t a think over here at all. 




Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. What a day this has been. Finding a testing site proved to be a challenge. Most places required appointments and had none left for the day. I finally found a walk in clinic across town that would do it. I should have results tomorrow.
> 
> Not yet. Today they removed all of my cabinet doors. They will take them back to the workshop and paint them there.
> 
> Wow, that is crazy scary. Glad you are oaky.
> 
> Or possibly a Disney Princess.
> 
> Hope you have everything sorted out. Cheesecake Factory is a nice consolation.
> 
> That is so tragic.
> 
> Wow, those are awesome prices.  I don't think Spirit flys anywhere near me.
> 
> I guess it's different when it is something you have had almost all of your life. I'm not much on hot drinks unless it is really cold out, however tonight I am drinking hot tea hoping it will soothe my cough some.
> 
> Right now it is rescheduled for the 13th, but if my test is negative I can move it up.
> 
> So sorry to hear this,
> 
> My husband has a wall hanging made from some of his old shirts. One day I plan to have one made for B from her dance t-shirts.
> 
> That's always a possibility. I am hoping it's just allergies. They usually get worse this time of year.
> 
> That makes for an interesting mental picture. I tried bubble to once, and did nit care for it.
> 
> Apologies for any typos. I am not going back to proofread. It's late, I'm tired, and have a headache. I'm calling it a night.



Good luck for today and hope the result is a good one and it`s just a cough. I hate honey, but for a sore throat, honey, large squeeze of lemon in hot water/tea/hot lemonade is wonderful. 

Hope you got some sleep and feel better today. 




Slept ok, it got quite hot during the night again even with the windows open, so hoping today is a nice quiet day like yesterday weather wise. Looks to be ok.

Never usually watch tv this early, but watching NYC and NJ and the flooding is horrific to see, such devastation too with folks homes being blown away. 

Today, out walking this morning and meeting friends for bacon rolls in one of the cafe`s afterwards. It closes for the winter at the end of September which is a shame, but some places here are seasonal and they don`t open again till March/April. There are plenty of other places though. 

Hoping I get an email to say what time my delivery is coming today and hope we`ll be in, we do leave the gates open and they can leave things in a safe place or they drop it in the farm. Either way hope the Champagne comes today. 

Piece of toast this morning to keep us going till later, and yes, morning tea. 

Looking forward to hearing reports from some friends who will be at HHN this weekend!!! TM preview sounded so good......saw a few videos from them and yep, will be fun. 




































Have a wonderful Friday.......​


----------



## Sue M

Keisha he sure was a handsome man  I had a big crush on him! And Robert Redford!
Yes now that I think about it, Doubletree does seem pre ordained lol. Interesting take on the bubble tea balls!  I suppose they do look like fish eggs! 

Paris that’s why I always fly Alaska. Their customer service is always top notch. And I never had flight changes of note in the past, but Covid changed everything.

Schumi I’m hoping this won’t be a long search but didn’t find anything today.

Soniam I think the name of this group could be called- Will Travel For Bacon!  Love it.
Also love Tex Mex. can eat the black beans. They don’t s pike my blood sugar so I tell them just to skip the rice. I’m not 100% Keto, I try to add foods that don’t spike me. The occasional oatmeal, fruits, whole grain like barley as sub for rice. I try to keep a balance. But I’m probably the only person who lost 5lb at wdw. Lol. Theme park eating isn’t easy.

Charade hoping you get negative results. Keeping my fingers crossed.  Yes Cheesecake Factory is a good consolation lol . It’s a treat for us as we don’t have them in Canada. 

Lynne good to hear your safe!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, a good morning here.  And what does a clear sky in the overnight do this time of year? Ooh, 55 degrees out.  I’d say a tad cool start.  But not complaining.  Glorious sunny morning, with a partly cloudy afternoon, and a most pleasant 73 the high.  

Thanks Sue. There are some in my area that will have still storm clearing to do, and the flooding in the City will be around for another day, but as all those with flooding, the clean up will commence when no water around. I am very thankful we are good.

Ooh bubble tea. I have had some, but it does seem almost too sweet, and well, I just like my tea plain, though I do put a slice of lemon in it once in awhile. And not British at all, I am no fan of milk or any creamy addition to my tea. But a tea fan I am. My mom always had a cup of tea, my dad, coffee, never tea. I like both, but prefer tea most of the time. I will also drink iced coffee too. That I tend to add cream to, as I like it a little sweet. But as it’s that morning routine for me, the tea is hot, as a tea kettle whistle was a half hour ago. And I too bring a electric kettle on vacation. Making tea from water through the coffee maker? Um no. I also use water bottle water, as I’m not fond of tap water drinking in Florida.

Ooh still dark out. Yep, time of the year, the Fall flavors, candy, food, drinks, and decor start to appear. And shorter days until the time change, and then until the winter solstice, a nice gift right before Christmas. As by Christmas, we start to have that daylight stay around a few minutes later every day. Well. Until we loose an hour going back to that daylight savings time. Then dark when I’m done on week days, and a bit brighter starting. Ah but yes, this starts the time of year, I’d be commuting in the dark, and coming home in the dark. We will see. So far, not a good time to be inside with many, all day.

Charade, hope you get a negative result soon, and then can have your scan. Yeah, older one is sniffing at time, as he’s been on his allergy medication for at least a month.  Pollen in the air sets off his asthma.  Until a hard frost, he’s taking medicine most of the year.  

And so, this week day routine is on its last day, that Fabulous Friday is here. Yay!

Ooh a little shorter day for me, and a half day for Metro.  Perfect way to start the weekend early.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Schumi I’m hoping this won’t be a long search but didn’t find anything today.



Sorry Sue, searching for what??




Lynne G said:


> And not British at all, I am no fan of milk or any creamy addition to my tea.



No cream ever in tea Lynne.......but milk, yes, for good old Breakfast or general purpose tea. I`m very British that way. Other teas are not designed for milk, never got the notion for Chai Teas made with milk.





Well, a surprisingly longer walk as we got out early, did just over 9 miles and then met our lazy friends who decided not to walk this morning, but they were waiting for us in the cafe bar. Dull, but pleasant for such a walk this morning.

Rolls with lots of bacon in them, Tom had a fried egg on his too.....looked lush! And huge amount of teas all round. So no need for lunch today. 

Parcel did arrive safely and he didn`t see it as he was still in the shower, so tucked it away till Sunday. 

Catching up with a few folks this afternoon on the phone, always nice to chat......and still trying to decide if a red coat I bought for winter is red enough........it`s lovely, but not as vibrant a red as the other one I had. Will try it outside and see if the light is different.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I’m awake way too early, but I barely slept last night. I need this cough to go away. Hopefully I will get my rest results soon. We were told that they would call if it’s positive, but if it is negative it would be posted to the patient portal online. I think I am going to be pretty useless today. Might do some laundry if I am feeling up to it.




schumigirl said:


> Good luck for today and hope the result is a good one and it`s just a cough. I hate honey, but for a sore throat, honey, large squeeze of lemon in hot water/tea/hot lemonade is wonderful.
> 
> Hope you got some sleep and feel better today.


 Thanks Schumi. Fortunately I do like honey. I usually don’t put lemon in tea, but right now I’ll try anything. 



Sue M said:


> Charade hoping you get negative results. Keeping my fingers crossed. Yes Cheesecake Factory is a good consolation lol . It’s a treat for us as we don’t have them in Canada.


 Thanks Sue. My closest Cheesecake Factory is 2 hours away, so I don’t get there very often. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, hope you get a negative result soon, and then can have your scan. Yeah, older one is sniffing at time, as he’s been on his allergy medication for at least a month. Pollen in the air sets off his asthma. Until a hard frost, he’s taking medicine most of the year.


Thanks Lynne. My sympathies for your son. I only need OTC medicine, but I guess sometimes the season is worse than  others. I have heard that it’s ragweed season right now.

Well, since I am up I might as well get some breakfast. I’m going to try to get back to sleep later if I can.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you get some more sleep Charade.  And yeah, ragweed, and other pollen is in the air now.  He’s the worse in the Spring and Fall. And why I can’t even have cut flowers  in my house.  They still send pollen in the air. The only flowers I have are made of legos, and fake plants are the only plant items seen in our home.  Sending many good thoughts you are not positive for the virus, and enjoy your weekend.  

That was a long walk Schumi.  Nice to enjoy lots of tea with that delicious sounding meal. Bacon, in the rolls?  Cannot go wrong. And yay, package came.  Have a very happy wedding anniversary weekend.  2012 was indeed a good year for weddings.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, get plenty of sleep if you can, and hope the cough eases soon.






Lynne G said:


> Bacon, in the rolls?
> 
> 2012 was indeed a good year for weddings.



Bacon roll







1992 was the year we got married Lynne.





One of the greyest days here today, and incredibly still. Feels colder than it probably is, but a very autumnal day. Wandered down to the fruit trees and yes, everything is ripe and ready to be picked. Farmhands will be round soon. But, all the trees apart from evergreens are starting to shed leaves. 

Seems a little early all the same.


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, Schumi, and I was married in 2012 too.  Though at the beginning of February.  We have breakfast sandwiches like that, though ours generally include egg. Yum.  

As my early day needs quick breakfast, was oatmeal for me.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yes, Schumi, and I was *married in 2012 too.*  Though at the beginning of February.  We have breakfast sandwiches like that, though ours generally include egg. Yum.
> 
> As my early day needs quick breakfast, was oatmeal for me.



1992

Yes, with the question mark after you asked if we put bacon in the rolls, I did wonder.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all! Whittling away the time at work until noon arrives so I can get out here for the weekend! Anyone have any big weekend plans? 

Have a great day!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Morning all! Whittling away the time at work until noon arrives so I can get out here for the weekend! Anyone have any big weekend plans?
> 
> Have a great day!



celebrating an anniversary Todd......that`s about it! 

Hope you have a great weekend too.......no opening night HHN for you???


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah fat fingers. 1992. Sorry about that Schumi. 29 years, yep.  Seems long ago, and yet, not that long ago feeling.  We generally only go out to dinner to celebrate.  Last year, and this year, we did take out. Was too cold to eat outside, and many of the restaurants were not open for dining, even this February.

Okay, all talk of food making me hungry.  May look for a snack or two, and pour more water in the tea kettle.  Feels a bit cool inside today.


----------



## Lynne G

Metro we are having an extended family get together, and celebrating late August birthdays. Weather is predicted to be nice, so grilling food, and eating outside, and since heater on pool, pool time too.

Hope you’re next 3 hours go fast feeling.


----------



## Charade67

I hate waiting. 
I am trying to get back to sleep. I doze off and then wake up coughing. 
No plans for the weekend. Hopefully it won’t be spent in quarantine.

I did have something good happen yesterday. B wears Bausch & Lomb contact lenses. I purchased her a year’s supply in July. The company offers a rebate for that. My $200 rebate arrived yesterday. I’ll add it to my vacation budget.


----------



## macraven

Well I am always late for the party ....

Hope charade feels better soon and can get thr test done with an A+ score


and happy anniversary to Schumi and Tom!

Obviously I slept in this morning after the 5:00 cat feeding again


----------



## Charade67

My test has come back positive. I’m now in isolation.


----------



## macraven

I hope someone slide food to you under the door 

at first I thought you meant you were pregnant when you said you were positive


----------



## Charade67

Pregnant at 53? Yikes! I don’t think I could deal with that right now.


----------



## macraven

I bet you are thrilled now it isn’t a pregnancy and something else that makes you positive...

I am just trying to look at the bright side of it all


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> celebrating an anniversary Todd......that`s about it!
> 
> Hope you have a great weekend too.......no opening night HHN for you???


 That's nice. 

No HHN for me this year unless the COVID cases diminish greatly by the end of the month which I'm really hoping....but not expecting.

I hate feeling like this but HHN is not worth it to possibly get exposed or worse.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Well I am always late for the party ....
> 
> Hope charade feels better soon and can get thr test done with an A+ score
> 
> 
> and happy anniversary to Schumi and Tom!
> 
> Obviously I slept in this morning after the 5:00 cat feeding again



It`s not till Sunday mac......you`re not late....... 




Charade67 said:


> My test has come back positive. I’m now in isolation.



Sorry about that, hope you feel better soon. 




Metro West said:


> That's nice.
> 
> No HHN for me this year unless the COVID cases diminish greatly by the end of the month which I'm really hoping....but not expecting.
> 
> I hate feeling like this but HHN is not worth it to possibly get exposed or worse.



I agree......it`s a shame as I know you never miss it either.......there`s always next year.......


----------



## macraven

This isn’t Sunday?

my days blend together
Or should I say my eyes blur together, lol

But I’ll repost anniversary greetings again 
You need two days of happy comments from us


----------



## Sue M

Good morning all!  Sunshine here too, but weekend is going downhill of course for the last long weekend of the summer. I can’t complain though because we still have fires burning around the province 

Having my cup of coffee, a must to start the day. Only with milk. I don’t like creamer in my coffee or tea. And never sugar. By afternoon I switch to tea!  Lots of Bubble Tea places here. Not for me. Way too sweet.

Since we’re sharing, we were married in 1981, 40th is next one!

Happy Anniversary to Schumi  
Lynne do you have one coming up too?

Lynne I always buy bottled water in Florida and must use to make coffee or tea otherwise that water makes it taste awful yuck.
I hate the time changes. Wish they’d just decide on one time, standard or daylight savings.

Schumi, referred to my hunt for new kitchen lighting. Hope search isn’t too long. Going out again today.
Nice long walk for you today!  I should get out before the rains come tomorrow.
chai- I once had the best ever chai at a farmers market booth. A woman was serving it up, told me it was an old family recipe that’s been passed down. And it was delicious..

Charade I’m so sorry you tested positive.  I hope your symptoms are mild. 
Were you vaccinated? I am a little behind news!   Scary about break through infections. And now on morning news another variant they’re watching, MU. This one  does infect vaccinated people. Started in Columbia.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, Charade.  Hope you will be feeling better soon.  At least now know.  

Sue, good luck on that new light finding mission. Sorry to hear not nice weather for the weekend.

Weeee Friday feeling here. Did get that 59 minutes off, so yay yay yay. And ooh Metro must be watching the clock. Just about a half hour left for him.

Ack, did not find a snack, so so ready for lunch.  Almost lunchtime walk time for me. And deciding lightweight pants or keep my shorts on.  Eh, will step out to see.  Then decide if I have to go back in and switch. Sunny out.  And yay!  Rocking those sunglasses.  Yes, I am.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> I agree......it`s a shame as I know you never miss it either.......there`s always next year.......


 Indeed. But I tell you something...if they pull this no passholder discounts except on single night tickets in September crap again I will have to cut ties with them for good. Getting tired of losing discounts and spending more money...what's the point of having an AP?


----------



## Sue M

Metro West said:


> That's nice.
> 
> No HHN for me this year unless the COVID cases diminish greatly by the end of the month which I'm really hoping....but not expecting.
> 
> I hate feeling like this but HHN is not worth it to possibly get exposed or worse.


Not going to HHN but am going to Universal at end of the month. I hope they make masks mandatory for inside places and rides, & queues. I’ll be wearing one regardless and hope it’s enough.  In light of new variant that can bypass immunity from vaccine I think this will be my last trip for awhile.


----------



## Metro West

Sue M said:


> Not going to HHN but am going to Universal at end of the month. I hope they make masks mandatory for inside places and rides, & queues. I’ll be wearing one regardless and hope it’s enough.  In light of new variant that can bypass immunity from vaccine I think this will be my last trip for awhile.


 I understand completely.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> Oh no, Charade.  Hope you will be feeling better soon.  At least now know.
> 
> Sue, good luck on that new light finding mission. Sorry to hear not nice weather for the weekend.
> 
> Weeee Friday feeling here. Did get that 59 minutes off, so yay yay yay. And ooh Metro must be watching the clock. Just about a half hour left for him.
> 
> Ack, did not find a snack, so so ready for lunch.  Almost lunchtime walk time for me. And deciding lightweight pants or keep my shorts on.  Eh, will step out to see.  Then decide if I have to go back in and switch. Sunny out.  And yay!  Rocking those sunglasses.  Yes, I am.


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> Charade I’m so sorry you tested positive.  I hope your symptoms are mild.
> Were you vaccinated? I am a little behind news! Scary about break through infections. And now on morning news another variant they’re watching, MU. This one does infect vaccinated people. Started in Columbia.


Yep, fully vaccinated since early February. I guess it could be a lot worse. If I wasn’t vaccinated my symptoms would probably be a lot worse than they are now.

I have decided that I am not going to make this public knowledge. (Facebook) I don’t want to hear anything from my anti-vax friends.

I don’t feel like doing anything today, so lunch is going to be a childhood favorite. PB&J.


----------



## macraven

I really hope you get thru this quickly!
Hope you don’t feel icky 

my second shot was March 1 was told to get the booster for additional antibodies
So did shot 3 in August 

will you get the booster while you are still unwell?

sending you Mummy dust for a quicker recovery!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> This isn’t Sunday?
> 
> my days blend together
> Or should I say my eyes blur together, lol
> 
> But I’ll repost anniversary greetings again
> You need two days of happy comments from us



lol...our days do blend into one at times......




Sue M said:


> Good morning all!  Sunshine here too, but weekend is going downhill of course for the last long weekend of the summer. I can’t complain though because we still have fires burning around the province
> 
> Having my cup of coffee, a must to start the day. Only with milk. I don’t like creamer in my coffee or tea. And never sugar. By afternoon I switch to tea!  Lots of Bubble Tea places here. Not for me. Way too sweet.
> 
> Since we’re sharing, we were married in 1981, 40th is next one!
> 
> Happy Anniversary to Schumi
> Lynne do you have one coming up too?
> 
> Lynne I always buy bottled water in Florida and must use to make coffee or tea otherwise that water makes it taste awful yuck.
> I hate the time changes. Wish they’d just decide on one time, standard or daylight savings.
> 
> Schumi, referred to my hunt for new kitchen lighting. Hope search isn’t too long. Going out again today.
> Nice long walk for you today!  I should get out before the rains come tomorrow.
> chai- I once had the best ever chai at a farmers market booth. A woman was serving it up, told me it was an old family recipe that’s been passed down. And it was delicious..
> 
> Charade I’m so sorry you tested positive.  I hope your symptoms are mild.
> Were you vaccinated? I am a little behind news!   Scary about break through infections. And now on morning news another variant they’re watching, MU. This one  does infect vaccinated people. Started in Columbia.



Ah gotcha Sue.....I think I missed a comment somewhere......

Thank you....going to a friends for a luncheon meet up with some other friends, not a big celebration this year. Usually just go out to dinner and little gifts for anniversaries......I did laugh we got a Happy Anniversary card through today from a cousin who married the same month of the same year as us.....she is now on husband number 5......lol.....she`s an eternal optimist! I like this husband she has though, he`s been the first decent one, hope she keeps him! 

And a big anniversary for you too this year!!

Good luck with the lights, so much choice out there......

Oh gosh yes, bottled water only in Florida.....otherwise it`s like pond water.......

Have a great day.......





Metro West said:


> Indeed. But I tell you something...if they pull this no passholder discounts except on single night tickets in September crap again I will have to cut ties with them for good. Getting tired of losing discounts and spending more money...what's the point of having an AP?



That`s a great shame Todd. You`ve been going since 2004, that`s a long time. Maybe next year will have better deals for you. 







Made diced lamb in redcurrant and red wine sauce for dinner tonight.....the aroma has been sensational all day with the garlic and rosemary added. Think my rosemary is at an end from the garden now, but still have a few others growing. But, very much looking like a winter warmer dish, well it is kind of grey outside. 

Parmentier potatoes and steamed brocolli for them, some carrots for me. 

Almost ready thank goodness, I am starving!!


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> will you get the booster while you are still unwell?


Right now Virginia is only offering them to people who are immune compromised. I will get it when it is offered to the general public.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> That`s a great shame Todd. You`ve been going since 2004, that`s a long time. Maybe next year will have better deals for you.


 I hope so too. 



Charade67 said:


> Right now Virginia is only offering them to people who are immune compromised. I will get it when it is offered to the general public.


 They are offering them down here but after the side effects I had from the second shot in January I will think long and hard about getting a booster.


----------



## bobbie68

everyone it's starting out sunny and warm today. We are suppose to have rain move in this afternoon early evening. Ususally it doesn't last long and we can walk, so hoping that is the case. Our walk got rained out last night but I was able to make it in the pool in the afternoon.

Breakfast was a bowl of oatmeal, I am now on a lower the cholestorol life style change, I have to do some changes but had made some smaller changes. Lunch will be a protein and veggies with a piece of fruit and almond butter for a snack. Dinner is going  to be the hardest part because the kids are not going  to want to eat what I am. Brian will do more of what I do, he got put into lifestyle change jail too....it's all good though and I won't complain.

I will share too....Brian and I will be 25 years in January and we are going  to celebrate with a night or two at Portofino Club Level. We will also get the spa with it, which is a sauna, indoor spa and work out room. I am very excited!!

Charade I am  sorry about your  test results and not feeling good. I hope you get plenty of rest and feel better soon. I totally understand not making it public I have a few friends and family would be saying stuff too. I always loved PB&J as a kid. and sometimes PB and fluff.

Keishashadow I am sorry to hear about your mom in the nursing home. I don't understand how health care workers will not get vaccinated. I hope she stays healthy and safe.

Robbie I love your trees, they are beautiful. I absolutely love the pic of the fox on the rock. My house has a preserve accross the water but I don't know if I have them. I fo know that I have a bob cat, deer  and alligator wandering.

Lori the round trip ticket prices sound really good it would be hard not to to plan something, decisions decisions! Liv and I enjoy bubble tea but we like the tapioca pearls the best. We have a good boboa shop near us.

Lynne I hope you enjoy your family get together, it's always a nice  thing to do. I do miss it a bit. Glad you are able to do your lunch time walks, thought about that here with Brian but a bit too hot.

Mac understand the days and eyes blending together, I am glad you were able to make it on. Cat hearding at an early hour is a tough job.

Sonaim I thought I was the only one who enjoyed very dark bacon, it's a lovely thought. I am a tea drinker too like a hot cup of caffiene free at night. I do enjoy iced tea here, I usually buy it but I am going to try and make my own. I really have to do more of that watching what I eat.

Metrowest Have a great weekend. I agree with you on the AP holder HHN benefits, I was a bit disappointed this year too. 

Realfoodsfan Glad there was a good first day of school. A bath and story sounded good.

Carole 9 miles is great! I told Brian yesterday I want to start working up to more miles, going  to do it slow though. I love red anything in clothing, I hope it is what you want. I hope you enjoy your lunch with your friends this weekend.

Sue glad that you found a reliable customer service airline you like. It can be very stressful worrying about flights. No HHn for me either will enjoy meet ups and the parks.

A special hello to all the SANS family who is missing, hope everyone is well.

Have a great day!


----------



## Lynne G

Walk was nice, had that cooler day feeling. And the clouds have arrived. And ended up with those pants.  

A hello back to DisneyLife. Hope you all are doing well. If around at end of September, give a shout out. I think you still have my cell number.

And so, I’m like Metro, almost done, and will be giving a yahoo sound soon. Three day weekend coming up, and hehe, thought why not. Three day week day routine next week too, as making it two three day weekends in a row. Woot! Again. Woot! Ticker ticking away. Full week two weeks after next week, then two weeks enjoying that Southern sun and hoping to say hello to some homies.

It’s the first Friday in September.  Ah, the Fall is here. Pumpkins, (and well, had to have a black cat in there. )


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> I just cannot…as a fisherwoman, in my mind I see salmon eggs, often used as bait.
> 
> It is a tough one tho lol
> 
> The outcry over Tim Tracker not being invited to media night has been deafening.   No idea he had such an enthusiastic fan base.  To each their own, absolutely not a fan of his videos.
> 
> I fly them frequently.  Have enjoyed my share of $27 flights to FL for bonus trips as well as many freebie ones on earned points. There’s just something about getting a cancellation email a little over a day prior to my flight that has me pumping my brakes lol.
> 
> to distress my life, walked away from RT for 3of us re upcoming trip. We’ll book them again when the travel bug does bite us. I just will make sure to have cancellable SWA booked on points for same route
> 
> hope u do take the plunge!


I'm waiting on DH to see if he can clear his work schedule....otherwise he may be bumped by a friend.

I don't mind Tim Tracker, but his wife is annoying.  Too much kiddo content now too.....he's a cute boy tho!




soniam said:


> I can see iced tea being hard for Brits. It's just not in your genes. It gets pretty hot here, so hot tea isn't always nice. Plus, iced tea flavors nasty tap water pretty nicely  The iced tea I have now is passionfruit vanilla black tea. It's from a company called Tealeaves. They used to supply the tea for the Grand Floridian tea room at Disney. Their tea isn't cheap, but some of it is just amazing. I have had the tea at Harrods when we went to London years ago. That's one of my souvenirs when we travel. It was rather good and not expensive. I absolutely loved the food hall. I so want to go back.
> 
> We have really good peaches here in Central Texas too. When I was a kid, my great grandmother would grow peaches in her orchard. We would eat them sliced with milk or cream poured on them.
> 
> 
> 
> Being in the home of Tex Mex and also BBQ, it gets pretty tough. I am an all or nothing kind of person, so it's either all healthy or all bad. Waiting until the Formula 1 race ni town and Halloween to be bad for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> I do keto for weight loss and health reasons. I started it to lose weight but soon realized it really helped with my allergies, eczema, digestive issues, and diverticulitis. My husband and son are good at accommodating me, when I cook. They get a break when we get to go food.
> 
> 
> Ugh! Definitely get tested. Hope things are resolved soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Keto is so great for diabetes, from what I hear. I try to avoid things that carby, even when low carb, to help retrain my brain to not love the carbs and sugar. Otherwise, I would just go nuts and eat all the carbsI will eat strawberries occasionally. Fruit really feels like sugar to me, and I tend to eat way too much. The chocolate gelato sounds really good. It would be a waste in any other flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> We are big on bacon here. I have to have mine almost burnt though. My son, who barely eats anything, can eat a whole package of bacon by himself. We have to fight him off to keep him from eating our portion. I think we will cook bacon this weekend, since it's a long weekend.
> 
> 
> You would hate the bubble tea at the China booth for the Epcot Food & Wine festival. The boba are black!!
> 
> I am a bit surprised that they didn't invite him. He's really popular. I have watched some of his stuff but not much lately. My favorite Universal podcast, the Unofficial Universal Orlando Podcast, got invited for the first time this year. The founders of the podcast are in England and haven't been able to make it to the US in 2 years, so the other 2 US-based hosts are attending.


Carbs are my absolute downfall....the struggle is real!




schumigirl said:


> I don`t like Tim Tracker......never got the love folks have for him. But I don`t watch any vlogger anyway. I much prefer the written word than listen to someone prattle on.....I did try to watch a couple of times, but got incredibly bored, and add the kid in the mix.....not for me.
> 
> Wonder why he was excluded though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know TeaLeaves! They don`t ship internationally yet, but I have cousins who will send anything for me, haven`t looked there for a while as we have so many options, but I can see why you like them, they have some nice teas. Harrods have a good range of online offerings, not just what they offer in the restaurants and they have an excellent delivery service.
> 
> Yes, iced tea isn`t a think over here at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck for today and hope the result is a good one and it`s just a cough. I hate honey, but for a sore throat, honey, large squeeze of lemon in hot water/tea/hot lemonade is wonderful.
> 
> Hope you got some sleep and feel better today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slept ok, it got quite hot during the night again even with the windows open, so hoping today is a nice quiet day like yesterday weather wise. Looks to be ok.
> 
> Never usually watch tv this early, but watching NYC and NJ and the flooding is horrific to see, such devastation too with folks homes being blown away.
> 
> Today, out walking this morning and meeting friends for bacon rolls in one of the cafe`s afterwards. It closes for the winter at the end of September which is a shame, but some places here are seasonal and they don`t open again till March/April. There are plenty of other places though.
> 
> Hoping I get an email to say what time my delivery is coming today and hope we`ll be in, we do leave the gates open and they can leave things in a safe place or they drop it in the farm. Either way hope the Champagne comes today.
> 
> Piece of toast this morning to keep us going till later, and yes, morning tea.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing reports from some friends who will be at HHN this weekend!!! TM preview sounded so good......saw a few videos from them and yep, will be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.......​


Bacon rolls need to find their way to menus around here!  
You can get a bacon, egg and cheese sandwich.  They are good, but not nearly enough bacon!!




Lynne G said:


> Ah, a good morning here.  And what does a clear sky in the overnight do this time of year? Ooh, 55 degrees out.  I’d say a tad cool start.  But not complaining.  Glorious sunny morning, with a partly cloudy afternoon, and a most pleasant 73 the high.
> 
> Thanks Sue. There are some in my area that will have still storm clearing to do, and the flooding in the City will be around for another day, but as all those with flooding, the clean up will commence when no water around. I am very thankful we are good.
> 
> Ooh bubble tea. I have had some, but it does seem almost too sweet, and well, I just like my tea plain, though I do put a slice of lemon in it once in awhile. And not British at all, I am no fan of milk or any creamy addition to my tea. But a tea fan I am. My mom always had a cup of tea, my dad, coffee, never tea. I like both, but prefer tea most of the time. I will also drink iced coffee too. That I tend to add cream to, as I like it a little sweet. But as it’s that morning routine for me, the tea is hot, as a tea kettle whistle was a half hour ago. And I too bring a electric kettle on vacation. Making tea from water through the coffee maker? Um no. I also use water bottle water, as I’m not fond of tap water drinking in Florida.
> 
> Ooh still dark out. Yep, time of the year, the Fall flavors, candy, food, drinks, and decor start to appear. And shorter days until the time change, and then until the winter solstice, a nice gift right before Christmas. As by Christmas, we start to have that daylight stay around a few minutes later every day. Well. Until we loose an hour going back to that daylight savings time. Then dark when I’m done on week days, and a bit brighter starting. Ah but yes, this starts the time of year, I’d be commuting in the dark, and coming home in the dark. We will see. So far, not a good time to be inside with many, all day.
> 
> Charade, hope you get a negative result soon, and then can have your scan. Yeah, older one is sniffing at time, as he’s been on his allergy medication for at least a month.  Pollen in the air sets off his asthma.  Until a hard frost, he’s taking medicine most of the year.
> 
> And so, this week day routine is on its last day, that Fabulous Friday is here. Yay!
> 
> Ooh a little shorter day for me, and a half day for Metro.  Perfect way to start the weekend early.


I always make my coffee and tea sweet.  Usually honey and maybe milk in the tea.  Always a flavored creamer in my coffee.   
Maybe I don't like either drink, and I'm just covering them up with sugar? Lol!



schumigirl said:


> Sorry Sue, searching for what??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No cream ever in tea Lynne.......but milk, yes, for good old Breakfast or general purpose tea. I`m very British that way. Other teas are not designed for milk, never got the notion for Chai Teas made with milk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, a surprisingly longer walk as we got out early, did just over 9 miles and then met our lazy friends who decided not to walk this morning, but they were waiting for us in the cafe bar. Dull, but pleasant for such a walk this morning.
> 
> Rolls with lots of bacon in them, Tom had a fried egg on his too.....looked lush! And huge amount of teas all round. So no need for lunch today.
> 
> Parcel did arrive safely and he didn`t see it as he was still in the shower, so tucked it away till Sunday.
> 
> Catching up with a few folks this afternoon on the phone, always nice to chat......and still trying to decide if a red coat I bought for winter is red enough........it`s lovely, but not as vibrant a red as the other one I had. Will try it outside and see if the light is different.


Champagne will be a nice surprise for Tom!!




Metro West said:


> Morning all! Whittling away the time at work until noon arrives so I can get out here for the weekend! Anyone have any big weekend plans?
> 
> Have a great day!


A party with friends tomorrow.  Not sure about rest of weekend...



Charade67 said:


> I hate waiting.
> I am trying to get back to sleep. I doze off and then wake up coughing.
> No plans for the weekend. Hopefully it won’t be spent in quarantine.
> 
> I did have something good happen yesterday. B wears Bausch & Lomb contact lenses. I purchased her a year’s supply in July. The company offers a rebate for that. My $200 rebate arrived yesterday. I’ll add it to my vacation budget.


Woo hoo!  Another $200 in the vacation fund....always nice!



macraven said:


> Well I am always late for the party ....
> 
> Hope charade feels better soon and can get thr test done with an A+ score
> 
> 
> and happy anniversary to Schumi and Tom!
> 
> Obviously I slept in this morning after the 5:00 cat feeding again


Glad you were able to sleep through the cat feeding, lol!



Charade67 said:


> My test has come back positive. I’m now in isolation.


Sorry to hear Charade.....well wishes heading your way!!



Sue M said:


> Good morning all!  Sunshine here too, but weekend is going downhill of course for the last long weekend of the summer. I can’t complain though because we still have fires burning around the province
> 
> Having my cup of coffee, a must to start the day. Only with milk. I don’t like creamer in my coffee or tea. And never sugar. By afternoon I switch to tea!  Lots of Bubble Tea places here. Not for me. Way too sweet.
> 
> Since we’re sharing, we were married in 1981, 40th is next one!
> 
> Happy Anniversary to Schumi
> Lynne do you have one coming up too?
> 
> Lynne I always buy bottled water in Florida and must use to make coffee or tea otherwise that water makes it taste awful yuck.
> I hate the time changes. Wish they’d just decide on one time, standard or daylight savings.
> 
> Schumi, referred to my hunt for new kitchen lighting. Hope search isn’t too long. Going out again today.
> Nice long walk for you today!  I should get out before the rains come tomorrow.
> chai- I once had the best ever chai at a farmers market booth. A woman was serving it up, told me it was an old family recipe that’s been passed down. And it was delicious..
> 
> Charade I’m so sorry you tested positive.  I hope your symptoms are mild.
> Were you vaccinated? I am a little behind news!   Scary about break through infections. And now on morning news another variant they’re watching, MU. This one  does infect vaccinated people. Started in Columbia.


We have our 25th anniversary coming in May.  Supposed to go to Hawaii, but will see what the world looks like and buy travel insurance if we do book.




bobbie68 said:


> everyone it's starting out sunny and warm today. We are suppose to have rain move in this afternoon early evening. Ususally it doesn't last long and we can walk, so hoping that is the case. Our walk got rained out last night but I was able to make it in the pool in the afternoon.
> 
> Breakfast was a bowl of oatmeal, I am now on a lower the cholestorol life style change, I have to do some changes but had made some smaller changes. Lunch will be a protein and veggies with a piece of fruit and almond butter for a snack. Dinner is going  to be the hardest part because the kids are not going  to want to eat what I am. Brian will do more of what I do, he got put into lifestyle change jail too....it's all good though and I won't complain.
> 
> I will share too....Brian and I will be 25 years in January and we are going  to celebrate with a night or two at Portofino Club Level. We will also get the spa with it, which is a sauna, indoor spa and work out room. I am very excited!!
> 
> Charade I am  sorry about your  test results and not feeling good. I hope you get plenty of rest and feel better soon. I totally understand not making it public I have a few friends and family would be saying stuff too. I always loved PB&J as a kid. and sometimes PB and fluff.
> 
> Keishashadow I am sorry to hear about your mom in the nursing home. I don't understand how health care workers will not get vaccinated. I hope she stays healthy and safe.
> 
> Robbie I love your trees, they are beautiful. I absolutely love the pic of the fox on the rock. My house has a preserve accross the water but I don't know if I have them. I fo know that I have a bob cat, deer  and alligator wandering.
> 
> Lori the round trip ticket prices sound really good it would be hard not to to plan something, decisions decisions! Liv and I enjoy bubble tea but we like the tapioca pearls the best. We have a good boboa shop near us.
> 
> Lynne I hope you enjoy your family get together, it's always a nice  thing to do. I do miss it a bit. Glad you are able to do your lunch time walks, thought about that here with Brian but a bit too hot.
> 
> Mac understand the days and eyes blending together, I am glad you were able to make it on. Cat hearding at an early hour is a tough job.
> 
> Sonaim I thought I was the only one who enjoyed very dark bacon, it's a lovely thought. I am a tea drinker too like a hot cup of caffiene free at night. I do enjoy iced tea here, I usually buy it but I am going to try and make my own. I really have to do more of that watching what I eat.
> 
> Metrowest Have a great weekend. I agree with you on the AP holder HHN benefits, I was a bit disappointed this year too.
> 
> Realfoodsfan Glad there was a good first day of school. A bath and story sounded good.
> 
> Carole 9 miles is great! I told Brian yesterday I want to start working up to more miles, going  to do it slow though. I love red anything in clothing, I hope it is what you want. I hope you enjoy your lunch with your friends this weekend.
> 
> Sue glad that you found a reliable customer service airline you like. It can be very stressful worrying about flights. No HHn for me either will enjoy meet ups and the parks.
> 
> A special hello to all the SANS family who is missing, hope everyone is well.
> 
> Have a great day!


We are just a couple months after you!  Will be 25 years in May.

Anxiously waiting to hear back from DH, or I may invite a friend to go along.






Very dreary day with lots of cloud cover.  These days make me sleepy....I'll need to do something soon or I may doze off.

Still hoping to book something to Florida or Las Vegas.  Parents definitely want LV, but my annual pass lures me to UO.  I may bring a friend to UO, if DH won't take off of work.  First world problems and such!

Anyone ever try Pilates?  I signed up for 3 classes and begin next week, but not sure what to expect.   Trying to add variety to my exercise and figured why not give it a go?  

I pulled out the Haunted Mansion D&B purse!  It was the right move, and put a smile on my face!  Never too early for Halloween


----------



## schumigirl

bobbie68 said:


> everyone it's starting out sunny and warm today. We are suppose to have rain move in this afternoon early evening. Ususally it doesn't last long and we can walk, so hoping that is the case. Our walk got rained out last night but I was able to make it in the pool in the afternoon.
> 
> Breakfast was a bowl of oatmeal, I am now on a lower the cholestorol life style change, I have to do some changes but had made some smaller changes. Lunch will be a protein and veggies with a piece of fruit and almond butter for a snack. Dinner is going  to be the hardest part because the kids are not going  to want to eat what I am. Brian will do more of what I do, he got put into lifestyle change jail too....it's all good though and I won't complain.
> 
> I will share too....Brian and I will be 25 years in January and we are going  to celebrate with a night or two at Portofino Club Level. We will also get the spa with it, which is a sauna, indoor spa and work out room. I am very excited!!
> 
> Charade I am  sorry about your  test results and not feeling good. I hope you get plenty of rest and feel better soon. I totally understand not making it public I have a few friends and family would be saying stuff too. I always loved PB&J as a kid. and sometimes PB and fluff.
> 
> Keishashadow I am sorry to hear about your mom in the nursing home. I don't understand how health care workers will not get vaccinated. I hope she stays healthy and safe.
> 
> Robbie I love your trees, they are beautiful. I absolutely love the pic of the fox on the rock. My house has a preserve accross the water but I don't know if I have them. I fo know that I have a bob cat, deer  and alligator wandering.
> 
> Lori the round trip ticket prices sound really good it would be hard not to to plan something, decisions decisions! Liv and I enjoy bubble tea but we like the tapioca pearls the best. We have a good boboa shop near us.
> 
> Lynne I hope you enjoy your family get together, it's always a nice  thing to do. I do miss it a bit. Glad you are able to do your lunch time walks, thought about that here with Brian but a bit too hot.
> 
> Mac understand the days and eyes blending together, I am glad you were able to make it on. Cat hearding at an early hour is a tough job.
> 
> Sonaim I thought I was the only one who enjoyed very dark bacon, it's a lovely thought. I am a tea drinker too like a hot cup of caffiene free at night. I do enjoy iced tea here, I usually buy it but I am going to try and make my own. I really have to do more of that watching what I eat.
> 
> Metrowest Have a great weekend. I agree with you on the AP holder HHN benefits, I was a bit disappointed this year too.
> 
> Realfoodsfan Glad there was a good first day of school. A bath and story sounded good.
> 
> Carole 9 miles is great! I told Brian yesterday I want to start working up to more miles, going  to do it slow though. I love red anything in clothing, I hope it is what you want. I hope you enjoy your lunch with your friends this weekend.
> 
> Sue glad that you found a reliable customer service airline you like. It can be very stressful worrying about flights. No HHn for me either will enjoy meet ups and the parks.
> 
> A special hello to all the SANS family who is missing, hope everyone is well.
> 
> Have a great day!



Sounds a lovely trip for you both for your anniversary, it`ll be something special for sure. I loved our 25th anniversary celebrations, will never forget them, you have to do something special for sure. 

Walking is so much fun, once you start to build up it`ll be easier for you to keep going......hope you have a lovely weekend, pool time is fun for sure.





J'aime Paris said:


> I'm waiting on DH to see if he can clear his work schedule....otherwise he may be bumped by a friend.
> 
> I don't mind Tim Tracker, but his wife is annoying.  Too much kiddo content now too.....he's a cute boy tho!
> 
> 
> 
> Carbs are my absolute downfall....the struggle is real!
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon rolls need to find their way to menus around here!
> You can get a bacon, egg and cheese sandwich.  They are good, but not nearly enough bacon!!
> 
> 
> 
> I always make my coffee and tea sweet.  Usually honey and maybe milk in the tea.  Always a flavored creamer in my coffee.
> Maybe I don't like either drink, and I'm just covering them up with sugar? Lol!
> 
> 
> Champagne will be a nice surprise for Tom!!
> 
> 
> 
> A party with friends tomorrow.  Not sure about rest of weekend...
> 
> 
> Woo hoo!  Another $200 in the vacation fund....always nice!
> 
> 
> Glad you were able to sleep through the cat feeding, lol!
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear Charade.....well wishes heading your way!!
> 
> 
> We have our 25th anniversary coming in May.  Supposed to go to Hawaii, but will see what the world looks like and buy travel insurance if we do book.
> 
> 
> 
> We are just a couple months after you!  Will be 25 years in May.
> 
> Anxiously waiting to hear back from DH, or I may invite a friend to go along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very dreary day with lots of cloud cover.  These days make me sleepy....I'll need to do something soon or I may doze off.
> 
> Still hoping to book something to Florida or Las Vegas.  Parents definitely want LV, but my annual pass lures me to UO.  I may bring a friend to UO, if DH won't take off of work.  First world problems and such!
> 
> Anyone ever try Pilates?  I signed up for 3 classes and begin next week, but not sure what to expect.   Trying to add variety to my exercise and figured why not give it a go?
> 
> I pulled out the Haunted Mansion D&B purse!  It was the right move, and put a smile on my face!  Never too early for Halloween



Oh yes, many options to put on a roll here too.....especially in Scotland!! All equally unhealthy......lol.....

Hawaii sounds fabulous!!! It`s another on our list of places......it`s a long list!! I`ve been quizzing Keisha all about it, and for your 25th anniversary, it`ll be fabulous....if the world is back to some kind of normality for sure. 

Love a snooze on days like that too........something very cosy about dank miserable days and being cosy inside. 

Pilates..........yep, some of my friends do it, and rave about it..........I think you`d love it......

Me???







​


I was so hungry when dinner was ready tonight, I think we all were as everything was cleared and everyone asked if there was any more......yep, delicious. 

7.30pm and lamps are on around the house......cosy though. 

The Conjuring - The Devil made me do it, is out on DVD on Monday here, I do plan to go and buy it then as we`re keen to see it. Tonight, not sure what we`ll watch, but do fancy a funny movie for a change. 

Will have a rumble through.......


----------



## soniam

Sue M said:


> Soniam I think the name of this group could be called- Will Travel For Bacon!  Love it.
> Also love Tex Mex. can eat the black beans. They don’t s pike my blood sugar so I tell them just to skip the rice. I’m not 100% Keto, I try to add foods that don’t spike me. The occasional oatmeal, fruits, whole grain like barley as sub for rice. I try to keep a balance. But I’m probably the only person who lost 5lb at wdw. Lol. Theme park eating isn’t easy.



I give up on vacation. However, sometimes I get desperate for dark green leafy vegetables at the park. All of the walking helps me. I do try to limit the bread though to one piece at a meal. Bread just kills my gut.



Lynne G said:


> Thanks Sue. There are some in my area that will have still storm clearing to do, and the flooding in the City will be around for another day, but as all those with flooding, the clean up will commence when no water around. I am very thankful we are good.



Hope things improve and people recover soon.



Charade67 said:


> My test has come back positive. I’m now in isolation.



Oh no   Definitely take care of yourself. Hopefully, it will be very mild, since you are vaccinated.



Metro West said:


> That's nice.
> 
> No HHN for me this year unless the COVID cases diminish greatly by the end of the month which I'm really hoping....but not expecting.
> 
> I hate feeling like this but HHN is not worth it to possibly get exposed or worse.



So sorry to hear you are not going to make it. I completely understand. If our son wasn't vaccinated, we wouldn't have gone in July or on our planned trips. Since he's doing in-person school, I suspect we will end up getting exposed from him. I am not working or really going hardly anywhere in-person. My husband has only been going into work once or twice a week. I am seriously watching out to see what happens though. There is hope that they will diminish greatly and quickly. This seems to be what happened in India, UK, and Israel.



Sue M said:


> Not going to HHN but am going to Universal at end of the month. I hope they make masks mandatory for inside places and rides, & queues. I’ll be wearing one regardless and hope it’s enough.  In light of new variant that can bypass immunity from vaccine I think this will be my last trip for awhile.



I wouldn't count on it. UO has had the chance to do it, especially since WDW did it. I think it will just remain recommended. Just wear yours and be vigilante. I haven't seen anything about new variants, except for Lambda out of South America. Some studies show that vaccines are not great against it. However, in the real world, it's going up against the Chinese and Russian vaccines, which are predominant in South America. Those don't appear to be very good against the original anyway. I guess we will just have to wait and see.



Charade67 said:


> I have decided that I am not going to make this public knowledge. (Facebook) I don’t want to hear anything from my anti-vax friends.



I just don't know how many times we can explain how these vaccines work to disbelievers. No vaccine will always prevent illness. Being a math/science person, I think my odds are better with the vaccine than without.



bobbie68 said:


> ...
> Breakfast was a bowl of oatmeal, I am now on a lower the cholestorol life style change, I have to do some changes but had made some smaller changes. Lunch will be a protein and veggies with a piece of fruit and almond butter for a snack. Dinner is going  to be the hardest part because the kids are not going  to want to eat what I am. Brian will do more of what I do, he got put into lifestyle change jail too....it's all good though and I won't complain.
> ...
> Sonaim I thought I was the only one who enjoyed very dark bacon, it's a lovely thought. I am a tea drinker too like a hot cup of caffiene free at night. I do enjoy iced tea here, I usually buy it but I am going to try and make my own. I really have to do more of that watching what I eat.


Changing eating habits is so hard. Sounds like a great breakfast and lunch. I love oatmeal. I usually have to tell them to burn the bacon, because restaurants just don't get how much I really want it cooked.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Charade67 said:


> My test has come back positive. I’m now in isolation.


Oh rotten luck I hope you rest and improve very quickly x

Bobbie any walking is good for you.  Just take it slowly and you’ll gradually build up your distance. Sounds like you’re doing well.

Lynne glad you’re all ok and no immediate issues with the weather.

We've had a free day since school drop off.  Children away this weekend so no need to collect from school.  We drove into Derbyshire and the Peak District National Park.  We have had a caravan (mobile home) on order for months but the backlog of holiday homes is unprecedented.  So we went to look at a few forest and lakeside sites just to give us an idea of places nearby and try to keep up the anticipation of it ever arriving!  We walked Louie at a reservoir and he was disappointed not to be allowed in the water but it was very windy.

Kev was very impressed that within 20 minutes of getting home he was presented with ribeye steak, garlic mushrooms and broccoli. Love a quick meal.

So a quiet evening planned and clearing some recordings off the planner.


----------



## Sue M

Add me to the well done bacon!  I’m sure I could eat an entire package by myself!  Ha

Realfood- anything with wheels on it is an unbelievable wait I think. I just ordered a hybrid SUV and think the wait is close to 6mos. Crazy.
Dinner sounds yummy! Only 3:45 here but I’m already getting hungry. Only had an apple and some cheese for lunch.

Bobbie- I echo Soniam, changing food habits is hard!  Sounds like you’re doing a good job.

Soniam- I’m not going to hold my breath, but kinda surprised since Universal had such strict safety protocols when I went last Dec. 

Lynne- love the cat meme. I had a black cat I rescued from a shelter. My daughter has a black kitty now.  

DisneyLife


----------



## Metro West

Sue M said:


> Add me to the well done bacon!  I’m sure I could eat an entire package by myself!


 Me too...can't stand chewy bacon even though its supposed to be more nutritious chewy.


----------



## Charade67

This day has ended badly. I just got word that my old friend from Florida has lost his battle with Covid.


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> This day has ended badly. I just got word that my old friend from Florida has lost his battle with Covid.


I am so sorry. It seems to be never-ending. Definitely take care of yourself.


----------



## macraven

Hugs charade 
Losing friends are gut wrenching


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, I’m so sorry to hear of your friend passing.  Hugs.  It is never easy, no matter how a friend you know is gone.  Sympathy to you, friend’s family and friends.

As an early bird, I’m close to bed time.  Older one comes home in another 1/2 hour or so.  Little one decided pizza dinner night, so we have some left for him, as I know he’s expecting to have something to eat.  Will be easy to heat it up for him when I think he’s closer to home.

Yeah, I’m glad people care for black cats. Because of Halloween, they are abused and are usually not wanted, as many think they are evil. Which is really sad, as all cats   are good pets.


Have a good night sleep all.


----------



## Metro West

Charade67 said:


> This day has ended badly. I just got word that my old friend from Florida has lost his battle with Covid.


 Oh no...I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good morning all. 

Charade so sorry for your loss. Still so much sadness.  How are you doing yourself today?

Sue - agree - cars here are the same - everything new on long lead-times.  Have to start planning ages before needed.

Louie had me up way too early today - then of course settles himself  back to a long sleep! Wish I could nap - but no I really can’t unless unwell.

Decent weather today so Kev is going back outside to carry on clearing.  The tree surgeon is feeling much better and messaged to say he’s hoping to come to us the end of next week.

We are enjoying planning and preparing all the work needed to complete the house so today will be carrying on with that.

Hope everyone has a good Saturday.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Me too...can't stand chewy bacon even though its supposed to be more nutritious chewy.



I don`t know what you would think of proper British bacon from a producer not a grocery store. Very different from American, and if you have it too crispy it dries up like shoe leather.....usually has a good rind of fat which we usually cut off anyway, but cooked correctly, it`s gorgeous!! 





Charade67 said:


> This day has ended badly. I just got word that my old friend from Florida has lost his battle with Covid.



Charade, I am so sorry to hear your news. It`s never easy to hear of a friend`s death and covid seems to be so prevalent as a reason now. But, hope you feel better soon and the cough eases quickly. It`s a horrible cough to get. I remember right back at the beginning I had it, then a few days later lost all taste and smell for around 10 days. Nasty. Continued good wishes to you. 




Dull but very mild day today, same all over it seems. But, this coming week is supposed to be beautiful and we`ll see some sunshine too which will be lovely, it`s been very grey this last week. 

Out early for our walk and some friends joined us, shorter one today of 6 miles but it was very humid and only a slight breeze. And fairly quiet too for a Saturday, it was early though. 

Plans today are catch up with some friends by phone and Facetime, laundry, watch the Zandvoort F1 qualifying this afternoon, and then dinner tonight is take out Chinese, courtesy of our son....looking forward to that. 

Also have a lot of birthdays, anniversaries and one wedding this month, need to make sure I have all the cards and gifts I need......I think I may have still to get one or two.

Lunch soon......bacon and a sunny side up egg in a roll......and big mug of tea.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> I don`t know what you would think of proper British bacon from a producer not a grocery store. Very different from American, and if you have it too crispy it dries up like shoe leather.....usually has a good rind of fat which we usually cut off anyway, but cooked correctly, it`s gorgeous!!


 Well that doesn't sound good. I'll have to try some British bacon.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Well that doesn't sound good. I'll have to try some British bacon.





   







​


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Thank you for your condolences for my friend.  He is the first person who I have known personally to lose their life from Covid. 

I am doing okay. The cough is almost gone, but has been replaced with sneezing and a stuffy nose. The worst part is that I haven't had a decent night's sleep in several days. The first few nights the cough kept me up. I don't know what's bothering me now. I will sleep for an hour or two, wake up and be awake for awhile, doze back off again, repeat cycle. I spent most of yesterday in my recliner in front of the TV. Will probably do the same today.


----------



## macraven

Hope you gain more improvement each day and can get back to feeling better


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> ​


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Charade, sending mummy dust well wishes you will be feeling better soon.  And try to get more sleep today.  Naps during the day are very good for you, as sleep always helps the healing.

Aw Julie, Louie being an early rising dog, and now having his dog nap. I guess I was lucky, my dogs never got up until one of us did. Guess he needed to check out what was going on in the early hours. Hope you enjoyed some tea or coffee after your early outing with Louie. And yay, to have tree worker feeling better and coming this week. Hehe, we usually don’t refer to our tree guys as surgeons.

Schumi, hope the F1 race is good to watch this afternoon. Dull weather is not us.

Good Morning Metro. Hope your weekend is fabulous.

Ah yes, nothing like a friend to wake little one up, ah discovered yoga with friends.

59 degrees and sunny. Yay! Starting to feel like Fall.

Saturday homies, a stupendous one, yes, have at it.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Realfoodfans said:


> Oh rotten luck I hope you rest and improve very quickly x
> 
> Bobbie any walking is good for you.  Just take it slowly and you’ll gradually build up your distance. Sounds like you’re doing well.
> 
> Lynne glad you’re all ok and no immediate issues with the weather.
> 
> We've had a free day since school drop off.  Children away this weekend so no need to collect from school.  We drove into Derbyshire and the Peak District National Park.  We have had a caravan (mobile home) on order for months but the backlog of holiday homes is unprecedented.  So we went to look at a few forest and lakeside sites just to give us an idea of places nearby and try to keep up the anticipation of it ever arriving!  We walked Louie at a reservoir and he was disappointed not to be allowed in the water but it was very windy.
> 
> Kev was very impressed that within 20 minutes of getting home he was presented with ribeye steak, garlic mushrooms and broccoli. Love a quick meal.
> 
> So a quiet evening planned and clearing some recordings off the planner.


Will you purchase a permanent site for the caravan, or just tow it around and buy permits as needed? 
I know folks who do both.  Each has its advantages/disadvantages.
Either way, you'll have so much enjoyment out of it!




Charade67 said:


> This day has ended badly. I just got word that my old friend from Florida has lost his battle with Covid.


I'm very sorry for your loss Charade.




Lynne G said:


> Charade, I’m so sorry to hear of your friend passing.  Hugs.  It is never easy, no matter how a friend you know is gone.  Sympathy to you, friend’s family and friends.
> 
> As an early bird, I’m close to bed time.  Older one comes home in another 1/2 hour or so.  Little one decided pizza dinner night, so we have some left for him, as I know he’s expecting to have something to eat.  Will be easy to heat it up for him when I think he’s closer to home.
> 
> Yeah, I’m glad people care for black cats. Because of Halloween, they are abused and are usually not wanted, as many think they are evil. Which is really sad, as all cats   are good pets.
> 
> 
> Have a good night sleep all.


Never understood the hate for black cats.  Anyone who can abuse an animal is a horrible human!!




schumigirl said:


> I don`t know what you would think of proper British bacon from a producer not a grocery store. Very different from American, and if you have it too crispy it dries up like shoe leather.....usually has a good rind of fat which we usually cut off anyway, but cooked correctly, it`s gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charade, I am so sorry to hear your news. It`s never easy to hear of a friend`s death and covid seems to be so prevalent as a reason now. But, hope you feel better soon and the cough eases quickly. It`s a horrible cough to get. I remember right back at the beginning I had it, then a few days later lost all taste and smell for around 10 days. Nasty. Continued good wishes to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dull but very mild day today, same all over it seems. But, this coming week is supposed to be beautiful and we`ll see some sunshine too which will be lovely, it`s been very grey this last week.
> 
> Out early for our walk and some friends joined us, shorter one today of 6 miles but it was very humid and only a slight breeze. And fairly quiet too for a Saturday, it was early though.
> 
> Plans today are catch up with some friends by phone and Facetime, laundry, watch the Zandvoort F1 qualifying this afternoon, and then dinner tonight is take out Chinese, courtesy of our son....looking forward to that.
> 
> Also have a lot of birthdays, anniversaries and one wedding this month, need to make sure I have all the cards and gifts I need......I think I may have still to get one or two.
> 
> Lunch soon......bacon and a sunny side up egg in a roll......and big mug of tea.


Chinese takeout on Kyle sounds like a fantastic Saturday eve.  Such a great son you have there!!




Charade67 said:


> Good morning. Thank you for your condolences for my friend.  He is the first person who I have known personally to lose their life from Covid.
> 
> I am doing okay. The cough is almost gone, but has been replaced with sneezing and a stuffy nose. The worst part is that I haven't had a decent night's sleep in several days. The first few nights the cough kept me up. I don't know what's bothering me now. I will sleep for an hour or two, wake up and be awake for awhile, doze back off again, repeat cycle. I spent most of yesterday in my recliner in front of the TV. Will probably do the same today.


Take care of yourself....



Lynne G said:


> Oh Charade, sending mummy dust well wishes you will be feeling better soon.  And try to get more sleep today.  Naps during the day are very good for you, as sleep always helps the healing.
> 
> Aw Julie, Louie being an early rising dog, and now having his dog nap. I guess I was lucky, my dogs never got up until one of us did. Guess he needed to check out what was going on in the early hours. Hope you enjoyed some tea or coffee after your early outing with Louie. And yay, to have tree worker feeling better and coming this week. Hehe, we usually don’t refer to our tree guys as surgeons.
> 
> Schumi, hope the F1 race is good to watch this afternoon. Dull weather is not us.
> 
> Good Morning Metro. Hope your weekend is fabulous.
> 
> Ah yes, nothing like a friend to wake little one up, ah discovered yoga with friends.
> 
> 59 degrees and sunny. Yay! Starting to feel like Fall.
> 
> Saturday homies, a stupendous one, yes, have at it.


Always more fun to exercise with friends!!!

One bonus of covid....a friend of mine is able to meet at the gym a few days a week, since she's mostly remote.








Went out for fish with friends last night.  Had the most delicious appetizer.  Calamari steak!  It was so different than the normal fried calamari, and wayyyyy better!  
I had shrimp and crab, DH had walleye, friend had walleye, and other friend had cod.  We were all stuffed and pleased!

Early evening will be a party with different friends.  It's mainly outside, with a bonfire.  Those are always a welcome into the fall season!  Think I will finally pull out a pair of jeans to wear.  It will get cooler this evening when the sun sets.

DD may stop home tomorrow!!  I think she needs to do laundry and and get some groceries, lol!  I don't mind.....I'll take whatever time I can get

No big plans for Sun/Mon yet.  DH's grandma is breathing very shallow at this point, so the end is drawing near.  I think we will go by DH parents house to lend a bit of emotional support.  DHs dad is struggling a bit, since he sees her almost daily....

Have a relaxing Labor Day weekend, whatever your plans may be!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Schumi, hope the F1 race is good to watch this afternoon. Dull weather is not us.



Nope, race is tomorrow, qualifying is today........




J'aime Paris said:


> Chinese takeout on Kyle sounds like a fantastic Saturday eve.  Such a great son you have there!!
> 
> Went out for fish with friends last night.  Had the most delicious appetizer.  Calamari steak!  It was so different than the normal fried calamari, and wayyyyy better!
> I had shrimp and crab, DH had walleye, friend had walleye, and other friend had cod.  We were all stuffed and pleased!
> 
> Early evening will be a party with different friends.  It's mainly outside, with a bonfire.  Those are always a welcome into the fall season!  Think I will finally pull out a pair of jeans to wear.  It will get cooler this evening when the sun sets.
> 
> DD may stop home tomorrow!!  I think she needs to do laundry and and get some groceries, lol!  I don't mind.....I'll take whatever time I can get
> 
> No big plans for Sun/Mon yet.  DH's grandma is breathing very shallow at this point, so the end is drawing near.  I think we will go by DH parents house to lend a bit of emotional support.  DHs dad is struggling a bit, since he sees her almost daily....
> 
> Have a relaxing Labor Day weekend, whatever your plans may be!



Yes, we have an amazing son, I get prouder of him every day that passes. 

lol...love your DD passing by to do laundry.....we never stop being mums   thankfully.........but how sad for your DH`s grandma.....I hope she has a peaceful time whatever is remaining for her. DH dad will be struggling for sure, at least you are close by Lori for support, that`ll mean a lot.

Dinner sounds lovely!!! All that seafood is bliss to me, I don`t know what walleye tastes like, never tried it or even heard of it till you mentioned it previously.......we mentioned you twice today actually....my friend popped round...will tell you about that in a minute.....but she mentioned octopus is on the menu for our brunch tomorrow....Tom laughed and said he never saw anyone enjoy octopus like you and I.....we did enjoy it! 

Second comment was from me......Felicity spotted we had oranges when she came round earlier, the only time we buy oranges is for sangria......we planned sangria for tonight....sooooooooo.....we had to make it up while she was here. She thinks it funny we use very nice brandy instead of run of the mill stuff, but appreciates it.......anyway, I said Lori will appreciate this......

How to spend a Saturday afternoon....... sipping sangria with Tom and two of our best friends.......

Good red wine, good brandy, fresh orange juice, fizzy lemonade and cherries, lemon, limes and oranges.......lots of ice.

Thankfully her husband was driving, so she could indulge.......

Hope you have a lovely evening tonight too Lori, sounds idylic.
















Enjoyed the qualifying for the GP.....track has changed so much since I was a child, but it`s a good one, very traditional old style which we prefer.

Few hours till we eat, so having a little snack to keep us going.......sun is shining and it`s beautiful, so hopefully this is the start of our mini heatwave........


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Metro. Hope your weekend is fabulous.


 Thanks Lynne...yours too!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Paris, yes, good to have family around to support when your DH’s grandma starting that very sad passing away.  I hope your DH’s family gets some comfort in knowing family support is there.  Hugs.  Knowing the inevitable it is still never easy to loose an beloved grandma.  I’m so sorry.   And yay, for a DD visit.  Yeah, when little one was at the dorms, any weekend she came home, included with a bag of clothes to wash.   

Ah yes, still sunny and ten degrees higher. I guess little one will be home soon and have iced coffee with her, I’m a betting.

Ah, got ya. Schumi, just qualifying laps. My dad was a stock car fan, and liked Indy car races. I’m just not a car race fan, even as a kid. But glad you enjoy watching.

Quiet Saturday, nice. I do have to do an errand to still do, and little one and I were hungry, so from our breakfast, only left one strip of bacon this morning. Made her french toast, and I made some pancakes, which were left for older one too. Ooh I think he has awaken. At least some food ready for him.

Woot!! The weekend is here.  And ooh, first two nights of HHN are sold out.  But I am glad to see, as good for Universal.


----------



## Robo56

Good Saturday morning Sans family  






Charade I’am So sorry to hear you are sick with Covid. Sending prayers your way that you get well soon. Sorry to hear of your friends passing also. It does seem that things sometimes heap up on you all at once.

One silver lining is that you should have powerful antibodies on board to protect you for your trip.



Anyone else that is ailing sending prayers and get well wishes your way too.

I have watched a few Vloggers like Tim Tracker, Ordinary Adventures, Sir James and Pagging Mr. Marrow and PCDEV. They each have their own unique way of sharing information about the parks.

I learned a lot about Galaxy’s Edge from Ordinary Adventures and Sir James.  They are big Star Wars fans. It helped me come up with some ideas for gifts for the Disney fans in the family.

I never new about the Vloggers on Youtube until my younger sister told me about them a few months ago.

I do not subscribe to their channels as I only have a look every once in awhile.

I didn’t realize people made a living off of vlogging.

I learn something new everyday.


Schumi a weekend of celebrations is in order for sure. Is wedding anniversary today or tomorrow ?  We will celebrate it today and tomorrow. May you have many more happy years together.




J’ Paris sending lots of prayers and hugs as you all say goodbye to your  hubby’s sweet grandmother.


Lynne have a nice time with your family celebrating all the birthdays. Hope the weather holds out for your pool day and celebrations.

Realfoodfans hope you and Kev find a nice spot for your caravan when you get it. My younger sister and her husband have one and they have it parked in a beautiful area near a lake. They enjoy going there a lot.

Metro did you get your HHN AP shirt and if so is it light weight cotton. A lot of the shirts have the heavy cotton blend and are pretty hot to wear in the heat. How’s the water situation in your area of Orlando? I know they were asking people to conserve water do to liquid oxygen shortage  issues.

Pumpkin I remember you had had all the cups for your hubby to open slowly for his big birthday reveal is he still opening things?

Here is a picture of the next door neighbors cat Autumn. This is the one who likes to leave me presents (dead mice) by my front door in the Fall to show me what a good little hunter she is.


The little stinker is setting under the bird feeder. There were a couple little Turtle Doves there earlier. She belongs to my little menagerie of animal friends too. I gave her a saucer of milk once and she has been my pal every since. ......LOL


9 days till


Hey to Mac, Keisha, Tink, soniam  and All of the other family I have missed.


----------



## Metro West

Robo56 said:


> Metro did you get your HHN AP shirt and if so is it light weight cotton. A lot of the shirts have the heavy cotton blend and are pretty hot to wear in the heat. How’s the water situation in your area of Orlando? I know they were asking people to conserve water do to liquid oxygen shortage  issues.


 Hi...yes...I got the AP shirt the other night and the fabric is very soft yet sturdy. I haven't heard anything about a water situation in the Orlando area.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lori very hard on the family but good you are all close enough to visit.  It really helps to know others care.  Sounds like you have a lovely evening ahead. 

We are planning a bit of both with the caravan.  Shorter trips early and late and hopefully site it on the coast for summer school break.  I had one many years ago and had it on the island of Anglesey in the summer and amazed to find out that site is still there run by the same family so we will go and view that in the autumn. Our favourite location is Devon but certainly next year wouldn’t want Em rushing up and down the country for L and J going back to their father but will definitely head there at some point.  We are lucky to live near a lot of lovely areas.

Thank you Robo.  It will be nice when it arrives as we do love walking and visiting places in the National Trust etc which often have caravan sites nearby.  Also give Em and the children some time without Nanna and Grandpa around!

Lovely to see the Sangria Schumi.  Disappointing I can no longer drink alcohol although sometimes risk an odd glass of sparkling wine or Prosecco.  Asked Kev if he wanted a drink this evening but not the same to drink alone.

Hope Charade is resting and doing ok.

Keto fish pie was absolutely lovely.  I bagged a bargain buy of small cod pieces at the fishmonger so just added some salmon and prawns.


----------



## Sue M

' Charade I’m so sorry for your loss. It makes it even worse when it could have been prevented. 
I hope your symptoms clear up soon, rest is always helpful. Enjoy those mindless shows!
How’s the rest of the family?

Schumi, your bacon looks like our Canadian bacon.  But we have both varieties and yes, can’t overcook that variety!  We had the strip kind this morning, thick sliced. Your bacon sandwich  sounds yummy but a hard no for sunnyside up!  
The sangria is luscious! Yum.

Lynne I don’t understand why people don’t like black cats either. I’ve had 2 and both were lovely. Daughter has one now and she’s adorable. Such a sweetie. I’ve also had a black & white kitty. But no more kitties for me because my 2 dogs don’t like cats ugh. I think small dogs are the worst when it comes to co existing with cats!  

Real- yes sadly I think I’ll be lucky to get the vehicle by 6mos. Doesn’t help that the RAV4 hybrid is the highest demand. Fortunately there’s nothing wrong with current car and we are a 2 car family So I’m not without transportation. My friends son’s car just died and she asked if I wanted to sell it to her son. Wish I could but who knows when new SUV will arrive. Too long to be without My own ride!  

Paris- the seafood dinner sounds good!  But I’ve never had Wall-eye. My brother in law came back from a fishing trip and brought over some halibut and ling cod, yummy. 
So sorry to hear about DH’s grandma.  I still miss mine almost every day, and she’s been gone 30 yrs.
My dd doesn’t bring the laundry home anymore, she has a laundry in her suite, but she still rummages in the fridge and cupboards and does a little shopping if she see’s stuff she wants lol.

 Mac hope things are well your way. And you weren’t woken up early!  

Robo cute kitty but what an opportunist lol!  Hanging out under the bird feeder!  No outdoor kitties in my neck of the woods. If there are, they don’t last long. Too many coyotes here.  

Dreary day here. Rain will arrive sometime today so no bbqing tonight. The usual suspects coming for dinner. Brother in law and an old family friend the boys have known since school days. He recently was seperate from wife a few months ago. Now he’s joined our Saturday night dinner.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah, got ya. Schumi, just qualifying laps. My dad was a stock car fan, and liked Indy car races. I’m just not a car race fan, even as a kid. But glad you enjoy watching.



I was brought up with F1. Only sport we are really interested in. Don`t care for Indy cars, but Tom and I used to drive raleigh cars for fun, when we were younger and thinner.....it was a lot of fun. 




Robo56 said:


> Good Saturday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 602108
> 
> View attachment 602107
> 
> 
> Charade I’am So sorry to hear you are sick with Covid. Sending prayers your way that you get well soon. Sorry to hear of your friends passing also. It does seem that things sometimes heap up on you all at once.
> 
> One silver lining is that you should have powerful antibodies on board to protect you for your trip.
> 
> View attachment 602106
> 
> Anyone else that is ailing sending prayers and get well wishes your way too.
> 
> I have watched a few Vloggers like Tim Tracker, Ordinary Adventures, Sir James and Pagging Mr. Marrow and PCDEV. They each have their own unique way of sharing information about the parks.
> 
> I learned a lot about Galaxy’s Edge from Ordinary Adventures and Sir James.  They are big Star Wars fans. It helped me come up with some ideas for gifts for the Disney fans in the family.
> 
> I never new about the Vloggers on Youtube until my younger sister told me about them a few months ago.
> 
> I do not subscribe to their channels as I only have a look every once in awhile.
> 
> I didn’t realize people made a living off of vlogging.
> 
> I learn something new everyday.
> 
> 
> Schumi a weekend of celebrations is in order for sure. Is wedding anniversary today or tomorrow ?  We will celebrate it today and tomorrow. May you have many more happy years together.
> 
> View attachment 602114
> 
> 
> J’ Paris sending lots of prayers and hugs as you all say goodbye to your  hubby’s sweet grandmother.
> 
> 
> Lynne have a nice time with your family celebrating all the birthdays. Hope the weather holds out for your pool day and celebrations.
> 
> Realfoodfans hope you and Kev find a nice spot for your caravan when you get it. My younger sister and her husband have one and they have it parked in a beautiful area near a lake. They enjoy going there a lot.
> 
> Metro did you get your HHN AP shirt and if so is it light weight cotton. A lot of the shirts have the heavy cotton blend and are pretty hot to wear in the heat. How’s the water situation in your area of Orlando? I know they were asking people to conserve water do to liquid oxygen shortage  issues.
> 
> Pumpkin I remember you had had all the cups for your hubby to open slowly for his big birthday reveal is he still opening things?
> 
> Here is a picture of the next door neighbors cat Autumn. This is the one who likes to leave me presents (dead mice) by my front door in the Fall to show me what a good little hunter she is.
> View attachment 602109
> 
> The little stinker is setting under the bird feeder. There were a couple little Turtle Doves there earlier. She belongs to my little menagerie of animal friends too. I gave her a saucer of milk once and she has been my pal every since. ......LOL
> 
> 
> 9 days till
> View attachment 602118
> 
> Hey to Mac, Keisha, Tink, soniam  and All of the other family I have missed.



Lovely pic again Robbie.....nature can be very pretty, but very cruel at times. Our gardener has discovered a dead animal many times on our land, usually foxes attacking them, not pretty. I get a txt some mornings to say don`t look out the window......lol......of course the first thing I do is look out of the windows. 

Our anniversary is tomorrow, thank you so much. Had some takeout tonight with the two youngsters before they went out, now a movie night for us. Brunch tomorrow at one of my best friends home with some other friends, should be fun.

Hope you are doing much better health wise too......it`s not too long till you`re away on your next trip......always exciting! 




Enjoyed a lovely selection of Chinese food tonight for dinner.....as usual, too much, so outside in the trash the leftovers went. But, we really enjoyed what we had. 

Can`t decide whether to watch Rush Hour, then Insidious with the delicious Patrick Wilson, or Insidious 1 and 2.......maybe a funny then a scary......

But, there will be sangria.......


----------



## soniam

Had sea scallops with browned butter and roasted, buttered dill carrots last night. I cheated a little, since carrots are a little carby. I cooked the scallops but bought the carrots from the grocery store. Hubby made steaks for himself and son. I don't really like steak. I am too German and prefer my meat to be ground up  We will get to go food for dinner tonight. We were going to grill, but there's a giant orb web spider in the doorway out to the grill. I almost walked into it this morning. I about had a heart attack, because I am terribly afraid of spiders.

Finally getting the insurance stuff sorted out from switching to my husband's. Luckily, it's the same main insurance company. Had to notify several doctors of the change for upcoming appointments. I managed to sneak one more prescription refill out of my old insurance, since the prescription coverage was better. Luckily, I have managed to narrow mine down to only 2 prescriptions that are both generics. Son's acne medicine isn't covered by the new pharmacy insurance though, and it's a little expensive. He only uses a tiny amount though, so it does last a long time.



schumigirl said:


> I don`t know what you would think of proper British bacon from a producer not a grocery store. Very different from American, and if you have it too crispy it dries up like shoe leather.....usually has a good rind of fat which we usually cut off anyway, but cooked correctly, it`s gorgeous!!



I have had British bacon. It's pretty much like ham. I didn't like it. I don't like any ham though either, unless it's Jamon Iberico. I don't even usually like prosciutto. I have had an occasional very thinly shaved honey ham that's good, but maybe only twice in my life.



schumigirl said:


> Nope, race is tomorrow, qualifying is today........
> ...
> Second comment was from me......Felicity spotted we had oranges when she came round earlier, the only time we buy oranges is for sangria......we planned sangria for tonight....sooooooooo.....we had to make it up while she was here. She thinks it funny we use very nice brandy instead of run of the mill stuff, but appreciates it.......anyway, I said Lori will appreciate this......
> ...


I can't believe Kimi is retiring. He's one of our favorites, since he's kind of a smarty. My son used to call him Mr Popper Penguin when he was a little boy. We have no idea why Who are you rooting for these days? Does your Schumi affinity follow Mick?

I love a good sangria and make a pretty mean one. Most places don't use brandy, but it's very important. I probably add more brandy than I should. I also like to use a variety of fruits, always oranges. limes and/or lemons, and sometimes strawberries, tart green apples, pineapple (especially is using white wine), and peaches or nectarines. Haven't made any in a long time though. I sort of follow the same thing when making Gluhwein, except only oranges for the fruit in that.


----------



## buckeev

Hey y’all...Absentee Buckeev here. 

Charade, so sorry to hear about your friend.  This has been so incredibly difficult for so many but when it affects us personally it really hammers home the impact.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> Had sea scallops with browned butter and roasted, buttered dill carrots last night. I cheated a little, since carrots are a little carby. I cooked the scallops but bought the carrots from the grocery store. Hubby made steaks for himself and son. I don't really like steak. I am too German and prefer my meat to be ground up  We will get to go food for dinner tonight. We were going to grill, but there's a giant orb web spider in the doorway out to the grill. I almost walked into it this morning. I about had a heart attack, because I am terribly afraid of spiders.
> 
> Finally getting the insurance stuff sorted out from switching to my husband's. Luckily, it's the same main insurance company. Had to notify several doctors of the change for upcoming appointments. I managed to sneak one more prescription refill out of my old insurance, since the prescription coverage was better. Luckily, I have managed to narrow mine down to only 2 prescriptions that are both generics. Son's acne medicine isn't covered by the new pharmacy insurance though, and it's a little expensive. He only uses a tiny amount though, so it does last a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> I have had British bacon. It's pretty much like ham. I didn't like it. I don't like any ham though either, unless it's Jamon Iberico. I don't even usually like prosciutto. I have had an occasional very thinly shaved honey ham that's good, but maybe only twice in my life.
> 
> 
> I can't believe Kimi is retiring. He's one of our favorites, since he's kind of a smarty. My son used to call him Mr Popper Penguin when he was a little boy. We have no idea why Who are you rooting for these days? Does your Schumi affinity follow Mick?
> 
> I love a good sangria and make a pretty mean one. Most places don't use brandy, but it's very important. I probably add more brandy than I should. I also like to use a variety of fruits, always oranges. limes and/or lemons, and sometimes strawberries, tart green apples, pineapple (especially is using white wine), and peaches or nectarines. Haven't made any in a long time though. I sort of follow the same thing when making Gluhwein, except only oranges for the fruit in that.



Good local bacon shouldn’t taste like ham, good quality will taste unique. I do love a good Parma Ham over prosciutto usually. IbErico is usually not as good as Parma for us, but personal taste always comes into it.

Kimi is a star! Met him in person a good few years back with Sebastian Vettel, he doesn’t give a rats patootie about anything……cool guy. Love the video of him falling off the yacht as he was loaded! So funny. 

We are very much Mick fans, but still have a soft spot for Sebastian and Fernando Alonso, but Max Verstappen we do support as he can stick it to the despised Hamilton.

This is a funny GP to watch as it was the very first one I went to as a child with family…….I do remember the tragedy vaguely, but my main memory is of team principals and others wandering around with cans of beer and cigarette....wouldn’t happen today!

Being of German descendants, neither of us are fans of Gluhwein which is unusual apparently. But my sangria is infamous……..I do like the Hennessy Black cognac in it, and absolutely good quality wine, so many think using cheap wine is ok……nah. Never tried apples in it as I prefer apples cooked in a pie…….lol……. we stick to lemons, limes, oranges, strawberries and cherries……lush!

Hope you enjoy the race if you watch it…….




buckeev said:


> Hey y’all...Absentee Buckeev here.
> 
> Charade, so sorry to hear about your friend.  This has been so incredibly difficult for so many but when it affects us personally it really hammers home the impact.



Good to see you buckeev…….hope things are good with you and your family…….




Watched Insidious, spookier than I remember it. Will watch second one tomorrow night.

Sangria is done…….and very nice it was too.

No plans to go out walking tomorrow, day off and absolutely bacon for breakfast!

Hope your Saturday night is a good one……..


----------



## Charade67

Just checking in. I am bored out of my mind. I won't have much to post about for the next several days.  Today I have watched 3 Disney movies from the 60's and 70's and taken a short nap.



macraven said:


> Hope you gain more improvement each day and can get back to feeling better


 Thanks Mac.



Lynne G said:


> 59 degrees and sunny. Yay! Starting to feel like Fall.


 Sounds wonderful. I ventured outside for about a minute today to get an Amazon package off the porch.



Lynne G said:


> Oh Charade, sending mummy dust well wishes you will be feeling better soon. And try to get more sleep today. Naps during the day are very good for you, as sleep always helps the healing.


Thanks Lynne. I am trying to nap, but have not had much success. Any other time I would easily be able to take a 2 hour afternoon nap.



J'aime Paris said:


> No big plans for Sun/Mon yet. DH's grandma is breathing very shallow at this point, so the end is drawing near. I think we will go by DH parents house to lend a bit of emotional support. DHs dad is struggling a bit, since he sees her almost daily....


 I am very sorry to hear this, Prayers for you husband and family. 



J'aime Paris said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss Charade.


 Thanks Paris. 



Robo56 said:


> Charade I’am So sorry to hear you are sick with Covid. Sending prayers your way that you get well soon. Sorry to hear of your friends passing also. It does seem that things sometimes heap up on you all at once.


 Thanks Robo.



Robo56 said:


> One silver lining is that you should have powerful antibodies on board to protect you for your trip.


 I certainly hope so. I would hate to get sick again and have to cancel this trip after all this planning and anticipation. 



Robo56 said:


> Here is a picture of the next door neighbors cat Autumn.





Robo56 said:


> The little stinker is setting under the bird feeder.


 Mine likes to sit in front of the window and watch the birds. Unfortunately sometimes he tries to attack the birds. That's why we had to get new blinds a few months ago. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Hope Charade is resting and doing ok.


So far, so good.



Sue M said:


> Charade I’m so sorry for your loss. It makes it even worse when it could have been prevented.
> I hope your symptoms clear up soon, rest is always helpful. Enjoy those mindless shows!
> How’s the rest of the family?


 Thanks Sue.  The rest of the family is good. B is in her dorm and dh has moved into a hotel room while I am isolating. 



soniam said:


> Finally getting the insurance stuff sorted out from switching to my husband's. Luckily, it's the same main insurance company. Had to notify several doctors of the change for upcoming appointments. I managed to sneak one more prescription refill out of my old insurance, since the prescription coverage was better. Luckily, I have managed to narrow mine down to only 2 prescriptions that are both generics. Son's acne medicine isn't covered by the new pharmacy insurance though, and it's a little expensive. He only uses a tiny amount though, so it does last a long time.


Speaking as a person who deals with insurance on a daily basis - thank you for being proactive. Too many people don't bother informing their providers when their insurance changes, and that makes extra work for us. 



buckeev said:


> Hey y’all...Absentee Buckeev here.
> 
> Charade, so sorry to hear about your friend.  This has been so incredibly difficult for so many but when it affects us personally it really hammers home the impact.


Thanks Buckeev.

Almost dinner time, but I am really not hungry. I don't seem to have much of an appetite lately. Maybe I will lose a few more pounds.


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> Good local bacon shouldn’t taste like ham, good quality will taste unique. I do love a good Parma Ham over prosciutto usually. IbErico is usually not as good as Parma for us, but personal taste always comes into it.
> 
> Kimi is a star! Met him in person a good few years back with Sebastian Vettel, he doesn’t give a rats patootie about anything……cool guy. Love the video of him falling off the yacht as he was loaded! So funny.
> 
> We are very much Mick fans, but still have a soft spot for Sebastian and Fernando Alonso, but Max Verstappen we do support as he can stick it to the despised Hamilton.
> 
> This is a funny GP to watch as it was the very first one I went to as a child with family…….I do remember the tragedy vaguely, but my main memory is of team principals and others wandering around with cans of beer and cigarette....wouldn’t happen today!
> 
> Being of German descendants, neither of us are fans of Gluhwein which is unusual apparently. But my sangria is infamous……..I do like the Hennessy Black cognac in it, and absolutely good quality wine, so many think using cheap wine is ok……nah. Never tried apples in it as I prefer apples cooked in a pie…….lol……. we stick to lemons, limes, oranges, strawberries and cherries……lush!
> 
> Hope you enjoy the race if you watch it…….



I like Max too. He's such a cheeky devil.

We had 3 names picked for our son: Max, Alonso, and Alex. Max was for multiple race car drivers that we love. Alonso was for Fernando Alonso. He's not our favorite driver, but we do like him. His name just worked though. We picked Alex, which is for Alex Zanardi. He is one of our favorite drivers of all time. We were supposed to see the race at Lausitzring, where he lost his legs, but the 9/11 bombings prevented us from flying out of the US with all air traffic stopped for days. I am glad we didn't make it; it seemed horrible. I know his F1 career wasn't so great, but his Indy career was excellent. He has also just turned out to be an amazing person becoming a paracyclist after losing his legs and still autoracing. I hope he makes is through this latest health challenge. We have a friend who met him and got his autograph for our son. We have a different friend who named his girl Jenson.

The apples absorb a lot of alcohol and are very tasty to eat.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> I like Max too. He's such a cheeky devil.
> 
> We had 3 names picked for our son: Max, Alonso, and Alex. Max was for multiple race car drivers that we love. Alonso was for Fernando Alonso. He's not our favorite driver, but we do like him. His name just worked though. We picked Alex, which is for Alex Zanardi. He is one of our favorite drivers of all time. We were supposed to see the race at Lausitzring, where he lost his legs, but the 9/11 bombings prevented us from flying out of the US with all air traffic stopped for days. I am glad we didn't make it; it seemed horrible. I know his F1 career wasn't so great, but his Indy career was excellent. He has also just turned out to be an amazing person becoming a paracyclist after losing his legs and still autoracing. I hope he makes is through this latest health challenge. We have a friend who met him and got his autograph for our son. We have a different friend who named his girl Jenson.
> 
> The apples absorb a lot of alcohol and are very tasty to eat.



Alex has done amazing things with his life and is/was prolific in various charities inside and outside of F1 and other classes. I remember his accident vividly. No he didn’t make his mark at all in F1.

JB is a nice guy. We had family in Frome where he was from and he worked for/with our family member in F1 for several years. Not many liked him to be honest, my family member that is…..




Almost bedtime here…….watching an episode of The Good Wife before we head off………looking forward to our brunch in the morning………


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Hey y’all...Absentee Buckeev here.
> 
> Charade, so sorry to hear about your friend.  This has been so incredibly difficult for so many but when it affects us personally it really hammers home the impact.


You have been missed Buckeev!


----------



## macraven

Charade I hope you had more strength today and feeling a bit better 

Sending you Mummy dust for a complete healing


----------



## macraven

I am playing catch-up tonight and reading how all are doing 
Lots of pages to get thru and so glad to see many of you this Saturday night !


----------



## Charade67

I have lost my sense of taste and smell. This is a really strange feeling.


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> I have lost my sense of taste and smell. This is a really strange feeling.


Hope that comes back soon. That seems to be a very, very common symptom. My uncle and his fiance both had it last summer. They did lose their sense of taste/smell, but I don't think it was gone long for them, like maybe a couple of weeks. They both had other bad symptoms though.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, yeah, seems to be a very common happening as your body fights the virus.  Think Schumi lost her sense of taste and smell when she had the virus.  

Pasta dinner with chicken and carrots. Yeah, was a little one and me dinner tonight. There is some leftover for older one, wren he comes home in a couple more hours.

Buckeev, good to see your post. Hope all is well with you and family.

Ever the time to sip on some tea.  Was a nice day, and party time tomorrow.  How nice is that?  Yay!  Holiday weekend.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Pasta dinner with chicken and carrots. Yeah, was a little one and me dinner tonight. There is some leftover for older one, wren he comes home in a couple more hours.


 I had leftover pasta and it was as good as last night. This place I order from makes the best garlic knots! They are the bomb!


----------



## Charade67

Food isn’t any fun right now.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> I have lost my sense of taste and smell. This is a really strange feeling.


I just read that quite a few that had the covid virus had a temporary loss of smell and taste 

knowing how much I love food, I’d still be over eating


----------



## Metro West

Charade67 said:


> Food isn’t any fun right now.


 I know...it will come back though.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Wonder why he was excluded though.


Appears that Ghosts of videos past have come back to haunt them 


Charade67 said:


> My test has come back positive. I’m now in isolation.


Oh, nooooooo 


Charade67 said:


> have decided that I am not going to make this public knowledge. (Facebook) I don’t want to hear anything from my anti-vax friends.


Ridiculous that instead of a civil ‘get well soon’, in some quarters it’s considered ok to berate a person over being sick.  Not cool or kind IMO. 


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I’m glad people care for black cats. Because of Halloween, they are abused and are usually not wanted, as many think they are evil. Which is really sad, as all cats   are good pets.


When I had cats as pets,  always gravitated to selecting ‘black panthers’.  Think they are beautiful

most kennels stop adoptions of them soon to try to protect them from Halloween wackos



schumigirl said:


> ​


It does look like ham/Canadian bacon.  I’m sure it tastes completely different tho.  Smoking process can definitely make or break American bacon.  A lower flame  & a press also helps keep it curling up like a piggy tail   I cringe when I see it all spiraled up when eating out, devil is in those details

glad to hearthe anniversary celebration is still in full swing!


Sue M said:


> Schumi, your bacon looks like our Canadian bacon.


Yes, the variety Not to be confused with that in an egg McMuffin 


Charade67 said:


> I have lost my sense of taste and smell. This is a really strange feeling.


Ugh!!! It just keeps piling up on you. Sorry, hope you turn the corner very soon. Rest up & drink lots of fluids


----------



## Realfoodfans

@soniam my son is Alexander too.  Still one of my favourite names it is running through our family as a second name - I like to think because he’s such a lovely man.  Always funny stories from DIL of all friends saying how lucky she is with her husband.  She says even the dog and new baby (Xander) prefer his company!

Charade do you have Netflix?  Watched an excellent mini series last night called “Mrs Wilson”.  Based on a true story and as often the case truth is stranger than fiction.

 Hello Buckeev hope you are all doing well.

Beautiful morning here.  I took Louie out on my own yesterday but hoping Kev will join me today before he returns to the garden!

I’ll join the gang and say it will be bacon here for brunch.  As Schumi says our butcher/farm shop bacon is totally different to most of our supermarket bacon.  However on Keto I eat the  “streaky” end of the rasher for more fats and do like it well cooked.

How is everyone’s weather doing now?


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Charade, yeah, seems to be a very common happening as your body fights the virus.  Think Schumi lost her sense of taste and smell when she had the virus.



I certainly did LG.....that and the cough were nasty together......




macraven said:


> I just read that quite a few that had the covid virus had a temporary loss of smell and taste
> 
> knowing how much I love food, I’d still be over eating



lol.....it was the strangest thing. With a general cold you still usually have some sense of smell, but zilch. I was spraying perfume like crazy but couldn`t smell a thing.....still managed to eat though.......



keishashadow said:


> Appears that Ghosts of videos past have come back to haunt them
> 
> Oh, nooooooo
> 
> Ridiculous that instead of a civil ‘get well soon’, in some quarters it’s considered ok to berate a person over being sick.  Not cool or kind IMO.
> 
> When I had cats as pets,  always gravitated to selecting ‘black panthers’.  Think they are beautiful
> 
> most kennels stop adoptions of them soon to try to protect them from Halloween wackos
> 
> 
> It does look like ham/Canadian bacon.  I’m sure it tastes completely different tho.  Smoking process can definitely make or break American bacon.  A lower flame  & a press also helps keep it curling up like a piggy tail   I cringe when I see it all spiraled up when eating out, devil is in those details
> 
> glad to hearthe anniversary celebration is still in full swing!
> 
> Yes, the variety Not to be confused with that in an egg McMuffin
> 
> Ugh!!! It just keeps piling up on you. Sorry, hope you turn the corner very soon. Rest up & drink lots of fluids



I`ve never had an egg mcmuffin. But, haven`t been in a McDonalds for over 20 years, maybe longer. 

Yes, always smoked bacon here for us, locally produced or from select places we can order from. Not sure what grocery store stuff is like in America, but here, it`s filled with water and some nasty stuff exudes from it when cooked......not appetising at all. I did try Canadian bacon once, wasn`t really a fan, but would try it again. 

Yep, ongoing celebrations......the "Keisha" factor in play there.......lol......

I had heard a few aspersions against the Trackers, but generally don`t pay vloggers any attention. 

Have a nice day today........



Gutted to hear my Goddughters wedding is cancelled next weekend, not as gutted as them. 4 of the wedding party are positive for Covid and the Groom is showing symptoms, then we heard the hotel they were planning to get married in have had a "small" outbreak. 

She is very much her mothers daughter and is taking it all in her stride and already reorganising for next year. Her fiancee works abroad so looks like it might be April or May next year. We were only going up for the wedding and leaving next day as we couldn`t get the hotel any longer. But, now it`s cancelled anyway. Just spoke to her and she`s very pragmatic about the whole thing in her usual way. 

Slept late this morning and had some toast to keep us going till we arrive at friends house for the brunch. I will be starving by the time we get there, Tom`s the opposite as he can go all day without food.  

Lovely sunny day, so already have all the bedding out on the line and it`ll be dry by time we get home today. 



























Have a wonderful Sunday ​


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I'm up early again because I am still not sleeping well. Today will probably be another day spent on the sofa in front of the TV.



Realfoodfans said:


> Charade do you have Netflix? Watched an excellent mini series last night called “Mrs Wilson”. Based on a true story and as often the case truth is stranger than fiction.


 I don't have Netflix anymore, just Amazon and DIsney+.  I do need to find something new to watch. 



schumigirl said:


> lol.....it was the strangest thing. With a general cold you still usually have some sense of smell, but zilch. I was spraying perfume like crazy but couldn`t smell a thing.....still managed to eat though.......


That's exactly how it is with me. I can't smell anything. I keep going to the kitchen to decide what to eat, but what does it matter when you can't taste it.?



schumigirl said:


> Gutted to hear my Goddughters wedding is cancelled next weekend, not as gutted as them. 4 of the wedding party are positive for Covid and the Groom is showing symptoms, then we heard the hotel they were planning to get married in have had a "small" outbreak.


That's awful. Hoping for quick recoveries for all involved. Glad to hear that she isn't letting it get her too down.

I'm going to try to get some more sleep.


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Anniversary Schumi.  Hope you enjoy that champagne, as so perfect a celebration of love to have it. And oh no, to hear of the virus news causing a wedding cancellation.  But with the times, it does make sense to delay, once again, and hope the groom feels well soon.  

Julie, we have a cloudy day, but a little warmer start, as with a cloudy overnight, the heat from the sunny day yesterday, doesn’t leave like it does with a clear sky. But rain chances are to hold off until the wee hours of tomorrow. So nice enough day, in low 70’s, and all are looking forward to enjoying some family time. I hope your walk with Louie included Kev joining you. And bacon? Yum.

Oh Charade, I hope you get more sleep, and find something interesting to watch.  Sending more mummy dust well wishes you get well very soon.

And so, a Super serenely happy Sunday.

Our Sunday will be a but different routine than our usual Sunday. With the holiday Monday, our Sunday routines will happen tomorrow. Yep, that get the trash out, and ready for week day routine a day later. So, relaxing, enjoying extended family time, and food coma will be today. Yep, a most excellent agenda this Sunday. Woot!

Good Morning homies.

🌥    from this cloudy starting morning having homie.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all. Just sitting here listening to 1970s radio songs which brings back great memories. 

I hope everyone has a great day and Charade I will probably do the same thing today...hanging out on the couch watching television.


----------



## macraven

Happy Anniversary Schumi!
Oh, and to Tom also!

look thru your wedding book and remember that sweet special day!


----------



## Metro West

To Schumi and Tom...


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Have a great day everyone.  Stay safe


----------



## keishashadow

Happy Anniversary to Carole & Tom, who obviously read the rule book 


sounds as tho the couple is taking it all in stride but, talk about unfortunate timing. 

having family for cook out today. Weather isn’t exactly cooperating for pool time, will likely have break out PS5 & let them go at it 

have a good day all!


----------



## Lynne G

Waiting for donuts store.  Only letting a few in at a time.  No cooking for me.


----------



## Monykalyn

Got stuff to do and need to stop the procrastination.
Lots of get well wishes to give out! Hope those ailing do feel better soon.
and a happy anniversary and probably some birthdays too-hope those special days were fabulous!
Got to get the fall coop cleaning done today- gorgeous day, no humidity and sunny. Get it fixed up for winter. Especially as I came home to close chickens up one night and found thisyep that’s a nice snake all curled up but the nesting boxes. Wouldn’t even had known he was there but had to pull the broody hen out of box. She refused to sit on bar so she sat inside with me until hubs got rid of snake! Dog RAN when I screamed. I thought it was a feather in the dark (before I turned my light in) and tried to brush it out and the thing moved. Then a couple days ago a small young fox was in backyard. Chickens screeching up a storm from high perches on all sides. The thing was crouched in middle of yard terrified. My birds aren’t easy meals! Dog chased him round and round the yard.Think dog wanted to play as fox turned at one point and hissed/growled-dog wagged his tail and tried to get him to play. Some watchdog. Not sure how the thing even got into yard as fenced all around.
3 day (or more) weekend for us in States-

Be well and looking forward to seeing many in a couple weeks!


----------



## macraven

Omg.........


----------



## Lynne G

Eek, not what I would have wanted to see, MonyK.


----------



## schumigirl

Thank you for the anniversary wishes......appreciate them.....Todd and Janet.....LOVE the memes....... 





Charade.......hope you`re doing better today and keep improving, it`s so hard when you cannot sleep. I always think you can deal with most things if you are sleeping well..... yes, I hope they are all doing ok from the wedding party. Got a txt from goddaughter while we were out, seems they are all having relatively mild symptoms, but all feeling miserable of course. 

And yes, it`s miserable eating when nothing tastes good. 



Lynne, yes, it absolutely makes sense to change the dates, well, they don`t really have a choice, but she is more upbeat about it than I thought she would be.



mac....I might drag the wedding DVD out sometime this week......




Janet....hope the weather improves and your get together is fabulous, I`m sure it will be and enjoy that food! Do love that meme!





Had a wonderful day with a group of friends today. Brunch was amazing and we definitely ate our body weight in food! Our friend who hosted it for us made a cake and I was glad to see it wasn`t chocolate.....it was delicious. And they got us some lovely gifts. Not major gifts as none of us really do anniversary presents unless it`s a special one, but nice all the same.

Day lasted longer than planned as our get togethers usually do, but so much fun, everyone had such a good time and nice to have groups back together again.

It was nice enough to sit outside for most of the day, but some of us did go in to watch the Grand Prix, which was fun too. 

Going to watch Inisdious 2 tonight. Doubt we`ll have any alcohol as we enjoyed some bubbly all day. 

Hope your Sunday is a good one and thank you again for the wishes........


----------



## keishashadow

1st time in, well, forever; I’m sitting here twiddling thumbs  All prep work done, even scrubbed kitchen floor


Monykalyn said:


> Chickens screeching up a storm from high perches on all sides. The thing was crouched in middle of yard terrified. My birds aren’t easy meals! Dog chased him round and round the yard.Think dog wanted to play as fox turned at one point and hissed/growled-dog wagged his tail and tried to get him to play. Some watchdog


since we know all are safe, will say that is a rather comical account.  just say no to snakes.


schumigirl said:


> hope the weather improves and your get together is fabulous, I`m sure it will be and enjoy that food! Do love that meme!


 


schumigirl said:


> Day lasted longer than planned as our get togethers usually do, but so much fun, everyone had such a good time and nice to have groups back together again.


honestly, find myself lingering just a bit longer the few times out & about.  Well, unless there are obviously reckless types about.  Not difficult to pick that sort out, as most tend to start in early, braying on their viewpoints From the get-go.    I guess it’s a good thing in general for them to come out with it but, whatever happened to ‘cocktail conversation’?


----------



## Sue M

Charade no wonder you don’t feel like eatting!  Hope taste & smell return soon. Remember to stay hydrated.  Glad to hear family is ok. I can’t imagine what those therapists at work are doing without you!  Maybe they’ll realize how much you do and give you a big fat raise!
Have you watched See?  I think it’s on Apple TV. Jason Momoa- need I say more? Lol.  It’s been awhile since I watched season 1, think it had some strange parts but Jason M makes up for it lol!  

Buckeev  

Soniam I adore sea scallops yum!  I’d have those over a steak any day.

Schumi our Canadian bacon has a light cornmeal coating usually.  Don’t know why.  And def not what’s in egg mc muffin!  Lol.

Metro- ooooo I used to love those garlic knots at US Italian restaurants. It’s not a thing here.

Monica  you’d be able to hear my scream from there!

Well fam dinner last night was interesting. Husband made a shepherds pie cause it’s his brothers fav and our friends too. When he took it out of the oven pot holder slipper and everything went splat over the floor.  Brother phoned for Chinese!   As the saying goes, **** happens.

Off to the movies with oldest daughter, going to see Legend of the 10 rings!


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday Afternoon Sans family   




Happy Anniversary to Schumi and hubby.

X




Sue M said:


> Robo cute kitty but what an opportunist lol! Hanging out under the bird feeder! No outdoor kitties in my neck of the woods. If there are, they don’t last long. Too many coyotes here.



I have read recently someone on the neighborhood site posted that they  saw a coyote around here. Who knows.




schumigirl said:


> Hope you are doing much better health wise too......it`s not too long till you`re away on your next trip......always exciting!



Thank you Feeling a lot better, but still have a lingering cough. I had that when I last had bronchitis. Hope it resolves soon.




Charade67 said:


> Mine likes to sit in front of the window and watch the birds. Unfortunately sometimes he tries to attack the birds. That's why we had to get new blinds a few months ago.



LOL......Good thing your cat can’t get out or it would be bringing  you presents too.




Charade67 said:


> I have lost my sense of taste and smell. This is a really strange feeling.



So sorry to hear that. Granddaughter lost her sense of taste and when she had Covid.

Sending prayers for you and get well wishes that it does not last long. 


And a cute pic of baby Yoda sending a get well force.






schumigirl said:


> Gutted to hear my Goddughters wedding is cancelled next weekend, not as gutted as them. 4 of the wedding party are positive for Covid and the Groom is showing symptoms, then we heard the hotel they were planning to get married in have had a "small" outbreak.



So sorry to hear your goddaughter had to put her wedding on hold. This Covid has really played havoc with folks wedding plans. 




Monykalyn said:


> that’s a nice snake all curled up but the nesting boxes. Wouldn’t even had known he was there but had to pull the broody hen out of box.



That’s a big snake. 




schumigirl said:


> Had a wonderful day with a group of friends today. Brunch was amazing and we definitely ate our body weight in food! Our friend who hosted it for us made a cake and I was glad to see it wasn`t chocolate.....it was delicious. And they got us some lovely gifts. Not major gifts as none of us really do anniversary presents unless it`s a special one, but nice all the same.



Happy to hear you had a nice brunch and visit with your friends for your anniversary. 


I did get my Witchy Poo Tree up








There are a couple things from the Mouse House on and around the tree. Can you spot them? I need to add some things from Universal on the Tree. 


We got a good rain storm yesterday. Cooled things to the lower 70’s, but humidity is still high. 

I need to get out for a walk. I will use this sign. As my motivator.......LOL


Need to get scootin before I talk myself out of it. Which would not be hard to do today.......LOL.....I suddenly feel the need for a good nap.


----------



## macraven

Robbie all I have is an iPhone and do you know how hard it is to enlarge your picture to find the mouse house items?

I’ll find them or I will die trying
Lol


----------



## soniam

@Robo56 Yet another amazing tree!!! Zombieland rule #1 Cardio


----------



## Metro West

Robo56 said:


> I did get my Witchy Poo Tree up
> 
> View attachment 602383
> 
> View attachment 602384
> 
> View attachment 602385


 Great tree!


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Robbie all I have is an iPhone and do you know how hard it is to enlarge your picture to find the mouse house items?
> 
> I’ll find them or I will die trying
> Lol



One of the items you picked up for my sister and myself from the Magic Kingdom a few years ago. It’s under the tree and it glows in the dark.


----------



## Robo56

soniam said:


> Yet another amazing tree!!! Zombieland rule #1 Cardio



LOL…..the walk ruled. I’am on my hike now.



Metro West said:


> Great tree!



Thanks.


----------



## Charade67

Afternoon check in and nothing to report. I did manage a 2.5 hour nap this morning and a couple of short naps this afternoon. Right now I will take sleep whenever I can get it. 



Lynne G said:


> Waiting for donuts store. Only letting a few in at a time. No cooking for me.


I want a donut when I can taste again.  I have Voodoo Donuts on my list of things to do at Universal.



Monykalyn said:


> yep that’s a nice snake all curled up but the nesting boxes


Yikes! I don't think I would have reacted well to that discovery. 



Sue M said:


> Charade no wonder you don’t feel like eatting! Hope taste & smell return soon. Remember to stay hydrated. Glad to hear family is ok. I can’t imagine what those therapists at work are doing without you! Maybe they’ll realize how much you do and give you a big fat raise!


 The therapists are going to have a bit of a challenge. I left them a problem that I had just started working on.  I haven't had a raise in several years. Hmm......



Sue M said:


> Have you watched See? I think it’s on Apple TV. Jason Momoa- need I say more? Lol. It’s been awhile since I watched season 1, think it had some strange parts but Jason M makes up for it lol!


 I have not seen See. I don't have an Apple TV subscription. 



Sue M said:


> Off to the movies with oldest daughter, going to see Legend of the 10 rings!


 We plan to go see that as soon as I am out of quarantine. 



Robo56 said:


> And a cute pic of baby Yoda sending a get well force.


 He's always adorable. 



Robo56 said:


> I did get my Witchy Poo Tree up


Awesome!

I'm starting to get hungry, but have no idea what to eat. I guess it really doesn't matter right now.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Just a quick fly by today...
Hoping I catch Carole, and her DH Tom, before it's bedtime in the UK!!!






Who wishes you a happy anniversary??  THIS GUY!  







Facts...










Hope you both have a very special day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody  

Wow, I have missed alot...had to read 12 pages before I caught up.

Robo...I'm so sorry about your daughter's eye...praying for a good outcome.  It's scary because both my daughter and I had the Moderna shot.

Charade...my condolences on the loss of your friend.  So sorry you have Covid and hope you feel better soon.  I started feeling bad on Thursday with the same symptoms as you.  I took a home test and thankfully it was negative.  I guess it's just a bad cold as I haven't lost my sense of taste and smell.  Glad I had the weekend off as it knocked me for a loop.

I wanted to wish two of my favorite people a happy anniversary.  Carole and Tom...hope the next 29 is as wonderful as the last.

Hi to mac, keisha, Lynne, monyk, pumpkin, Bobbie, Sue, Metro, buckeev, Paris, RFF, soniam and anyone else I missed.  

Have a great labor day tomorrow and good night tonight


----------



## Metro West

Hey Tink! Nice to see you again!


----------



## keishashadow

Sue M said:


> Maybe they’ll realize how much you do and give you a big fat raise!
> Have you watched See? I think it’s on Apple TV. Jason Momoa- need I say more?


Hmm sounds promising!  Gifted Apple TV when I bought new iPad this summer.  Only series I watched was ‘home before dark’  trying to get tween GD into mysteries.  Held her interest    

he’s in a movie just released on Netflix, sweet girl, filmed in my burg. Supposed to be a stinker but scenery likely 

let’s hope charade doesn’t return to work & find a mountain of paperwork


----------



## macraven

It’s the pumpkin..!


----------



## Sue M

Hi Tink!

Schumi & Tom Happy Anniversary  
I’m sorry to hear about god daughters postponed wedding. My daughter postponed theirs a few months ago from this Oct to October 2022.  It was too hard to speculate when things will open up.
A couple of weeks ago we started dress shopping again and she found one so it’s on order. Fingers crossed we aren’t heading for another lock down. 

Robo great tree!  We used to decorate our courtyard, when the kids were young. But because the only kids that came trick or treating were their friends due to the fact our house is on a dark lane, no street lights and most of the driveways are dark & steep, we stopped doing that when they got older and we no longer got trick or treaters!  

Meatloaf in the oven, making zoodles sautéed in olive oil & garlic, and garden salad with feta.

woohoo new ep of Walking Dead tonight!  That’s where I’ll be!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Sunday Afternoon Sans family
> 
> View attachment 602381
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary to Schumi and hubby.
> 
> View attachment 602387X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have read recently someone on the neighborhood site posted that they  saw a coyote around here. Who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Feeling a lot better, but still have a lingering cough. I had that when I last had bronchitis. Hope it resolves soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL......Good thing your cat can’t get out or it would be bringing  you presents too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear that. Granddaughter lost her sense of taste and when she had Covid.
> 
> Sending prayers for you and get well wishes that it does not last long.
> 
> 
> And a cute pic of baby Yoda sending a get well force.
> 
> View attachment 602380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear your goddaughter had to put her wedding on hold. This Covid has really played havoc with folks wedding plans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s a big snake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to hear you had a nice brunch and visit with your friends for your anniversary.
> 
> 
> I did get my Witchy Poo Tree up
> 
> View attachment 602383
> 
> View attachment 602384
> 
> View attachment 602385
> 
> 
> There are a couple things from the Mouse House on and around the tree. Can you spot them? I need to add some things from Universal on the Tree.
> 
> 
> We got a good rain storm yesterday. Cooled things to the lower 70’s, but humidity is still high.
> 
> I need to get out for a walk. I will use this sign. As my motivator.......LOL
> View attachment 602379
> 
> Need to get scootin before I talk myself out of it. Which would not be hard to do today.......LOL.....I suddenly feel the need for a good nap.



Thank you Robbie.....it has been a lovely anniversary........last night was both of us on a sofa watching a movie.....doesn`t get much better than that! 

Love the trees as always, they are beautiful and you decorate them so well.......I wish we celebrated Halloween over here the same way Americans do. 





Charade67 said:


> Afternoon check in and nothing to report. I did manage a 2.5 hour nap this morning and a couple of short naps this afternoon. Right now I will take sleep whenever I can get it.
> 
> I want a donut when I can taste again.  I have Voodoo Donuts on my list of things to do at Universal.
> 
> Yikes! I don't think I would have reacted well to that discovery.
> 
> The therapists are going to have a bit of a challenge. I left them a problem that I had just started working on.  I haven't had a raise in several years. Hmm......
> 
> I have not seen See. I don't have an Apple TV subscription.
> 
> We plan to go see that as soon as I am out of quarantine.
> 
> He's always adorable.
> 
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> I'm starting to get hungry, but have no idea what to eat. I guess it really doesn't matter right now.



Voodoo donuts are lovely! Haven`t had a bad one yet. 

Glad you got some sleep, yes doesn`t matter when as long as you do sleep. You`ll get back into a regular pattern soon enough. 

I lost taste and smell for around 10/14 days, so I hope yours come back a little faster.





J'aime Paris said:


> Just a quick fly by today...
> Hoping I catch Carole, and her DH Tom, before it's bedtime in the UK!!!
> 
> View attachment 602433View attachment 602434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wishes you a happy anniversary??  THIS GUY!
> View attachment 602435View attachment 602436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facts...
> 
> View attachment 602438
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602439View attachment 602440
> 
> 
> Hope you both have a very special day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




LOVE them Lori.......especially Freddie of course!!! 

They are so cute....and the one with all the facts is scary!!! 348 months sounds no time at all......lol......

Thank you Lori....they are wonderful! And hope you are having a wonderful weekend......





tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Wow, I have missed alot...had to read 12 pages before I caught up.
> 
> Robo...I'm so sorry about your daughter's eye...praying for a good outcome.  It's scary because both my daughter and I had the Moderna shot.
> 
> Charade...my condolences on the loss of your friend.  So sorry you have Covid and hope you feel better soon.  I started feeling bad on Thursday with the same symptoms as you.  I took a home test and thankfully it was negative.  I guess it's just a bad cold as I haven't lost my sense of taste and smell.  Glad I had the weekend off as it knocked me for a loop.
> 
> I wanted to wish two of my favorite people a happy anniversary.  Carole and Tom...hope the next 29 is as wonderful as the last.
> View attachment 602462
> Hi to mac, keisha, Lynne, monyk, pumpkin, Bobbie, Sue, Metro, buckeev, Paris, RFF, soniam and anyone else I missed.
> 
> Have a great labor day tomorrow and good night tonight



Oh thank you Vicki.......I appreciate that and always good to see you!! 

Hope you feel much better soon......and bad as it may be, I`m glad it`s just a regular cold you ahve and not Covid. Although colds can be just as miserable, but hope you feel much better soon....and you have your trip coming soon, I`ll bet you cannot wait for this one!! I hope it`s a blast, you deserve a wonderful vacation......





keishashadow said:


> Hmm sounds promising!  Gifted Apple TV when I bought new iPad this summer.  Only series I watched was ‘home before dark’  trying to get tween GD into mysteries.  Held her interest
> 
> he’s in a movie just released on Netflix, sweet girl, filmed in my burg. Supposed to be a stinker but scenery likely
> 
> let’s hope charade doesn’t return to work & find a mountain of paperwork



We could never find anything on it we wanted to watch, although might look for that show. 

The Conjuring The Devil made me do it is released on DVD today here, so will pop out later and buy it. Watched Insidious 3 last night........although it was a prequel and nothing to do with 1 or 2, it was good for "jump scares" I think me getting frights was worse for Tom lol.......not sure if we`ve seen the 4th but will give it a whirl too. 

Hope yesterday was a lovely day........





Sue M said:


> Hi Tink!
> 
> Schumi & Tom Happy Anniversary
> I’m sorry to hear about god daughters postponed wedding. My daughter postponed theirs a few months ago from this Oct to October 2022.  It was too hard to speculate when things will open up.
> A couple of weeks ago we started dress shopping again and she found one so it’s on order. Fingers crossed we aren’t heading for another lock down.



Thanks Sue......we didn`t do an awful lot, but what we did was lovely. 

Yes, these things happen, not a lot to be done about it really. Glad your daughter has the dress she wants, and yes no more lockdowns would be nice. Although folks over here seem to be militant about no plans to adhere to another one....most just want to begin to actually live with this virus instead of shying away from contact. Have to agree with that sentiment. 





Well looks to be a lovely sunny morning....I think we may well be having a mini heatwave that they promised us.......for us in the UK this time of year certainly, not what Georgia would consider a heatwave.......lol......

Hoing my cousins have a wonderful pool party in LI today........it`s a big one with lots of guests so hope they have the weather for it too. 

Plan to head out walking early as it will get warm and think the rest of the week will be the same, so I believe we`ll be cooking on the grill most nights if we can. Tonight I have some flavoured chicken, one is Jamaican jerk the other is a fruity sweet coconut concoction of caribbean flavours but not as spicy as jerk......couple of steaks and we`re good to go with several sides. No idea for lunch but breakfast today is good old rice krispies.......took a notion for them today.

Still doing the phone calls to people, not as many though, but there are still some who want them, and always passes an hour or two each time. 

But, hope you all have a very happy Labour Day........




























Have a wonderful Monday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  A Monday and a holiday one too.  And what do I do?  Yeah. Still up early.  Oh well. 

Tink, hope you are feeling better soon. Mummy dust well wishes that cold symptoms end quick.

Robo, enjoyed seeing the next tree decorated. So colorfully done, and some fun finds to see in it too.

Schumi, hope you have been enjoying the sunny weather this morning. We are having another cloudy and good chance of rain this early morning.

But by lunchtime the clouds will blow away, and a glorious sunshine will make this more like late Summer temps, with mid 80’s the high. As older one said, done with the dreary 70’s and rainy day we had yesterday.

But yesterday was still nice, as fun and good times with family and a food coma, with left over food in our refrigerator.  Thought my niece was so good with youngest.  Got to hold my not quite two weeks old great niece.  She is so cute, I think her blue eyes will stay blue, and just a bit of hair, and wearing a headband. Sweet little girl.  And she was the happiest when ever anyone held her. And while the pool was not as warm as it could be, was so fun to see the 7 year old niece, 6 year old great nephew and 4 year old great niece enjoy pool time. 

Ah yes as a holiday for us, that routine of weekend ending day, is today. And older one works some today. So while we get the trash out, not sure what else we are doing. I was tired, as did not sleep as well as I could the night before. So was in bed well before the kids. Hence, not sure what little one wants to do, while older one works this afternoon.

So, with my early start on the Labor Day Monday, tea for me, and a wish all have a Marvelous Monday.


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all! I recently freed my old pictures from Photobucket and will start posting some.

This picture was from an unofficial DIS meet with several posters. The only two people I remember in the picture are Janet and Barb or Brab as she sometimes called herself. I remember the couple across from Barb were from Nashville but have no idea who the people beside me are. I don't remember the year but it had to have been 2005 or 2006 and I don't remember if this was Finnegan's or Margaritaville.


----------



## macraven

Happy holiday Monday !


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Nope, race is tomorrow, qualifying is today........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we have an amazing son, I get prouder of him every day that passes.
> 
> lol...love your DD passing by to do laundry.....we never stop being mums   thankfully.........but how sad for your DH`s grandma.....I hope she has a peaceful time whatever is remaining for her. DH dad will be struggling for sure, at least you are close by Lori for support, that`ll mean a lot.
> 
> Dinner sounds lovely!!! All that seafood is bliss to me, I don`t know what walleye tastes like, never tried it or even heard of it till you mentioned it previously.......we mentioned you twice today actually....my friend popped round...will tell you about that in a minute.....but she mentioned octopus is on the menu for our brunch tomorrow....Tom laughed and said he never saw anyone enjoy octopus like you and I.....we did enjoy it!
> 
> Second comment was from me......Felicity spotted we had oranges when she came round earlier, the only time we buy oranges is for sangria......we planned sangria for tonight....sooooooooo.....we had to make it up while she was here. She thinks it funny we use very nice brandy instead of run of the mill stuff, but appreciates it.......anyway, I said Lori will appreciate this......
> 
> How to spend a Saturday afternoon....... sipping sangria with Tom and two of our best friends.......
> 
> Good red wine, good brandy, fresh orange juice, fizzy lemonade and cherries, lemon, limes and oranges.......lots of ice.
> 
> Thankfully her husband was driving, so she could indulge.......
> 
> Hope you have a lovely evening tonight too Lori, sounds idylic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoyed the qualifying for the GP.....track has changed so much since I was a child, but it`s a good one, very traditional old style which we prefer.
> 
> Few hours till we eat, so having a little snack to keep us going.......sun is shining and it`s beautiful, so hopefully this is the start of our mini heatwave........


Thank you for your continued words of encouragement....


Hey, my name was said across the pond!!  Love that!  Oh yes, octopus was very good!  And I always buy the high quality liquor too.  Gave up the cheap stuff shortly after the college days!!  That sangria looks very nice!!




Lynne G said:


> Oh Paris, yes, good to have family around to support when your DH’s grandma starting that very sad passing away.  I hope your DH’s family gets some comfort in knowing family support is there.  Hugs.  Knowing the inevitable it is still never easy to loose an beloved grandma.  I’m so sorry.   And yay, for a DD visit.  Yeah, when little one was at the dorms, any weekend she came home, included with a bag of clothes to wash.
> 
> Ah yes, still sunny and ten degrees higher. I guess little one will be home soon and have iced coffee with her, I’m a betting.
> 
> Ah, got ya. Schumi, just qualifying laps. My dad was a stock car fan, and liked Indy car races. I’m just not a car race fan, even as a kid. But glad you enjoy watching.
> 
> Quiet Saturday, nice. I do have to do an errand to still do, and little one and I were hungry, so from our breakfast, only left one strip of bacon this morning. Made her french toast, and I made some pancakes, which were left for older one too. Ooh I think he has awaken. At least some food ready for him.
> 
> Woot!! The weekend is here.  And ooh, first two nights of HHN are sold out.  But I am glad to see, as good for Universal.


Thank you again for thinking of me and my family!




Robo56 said:


> Good Saturday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 602108
> 
> View attachment 602107
> 
> 
> Charade I’am So sorry to hear you are sick with Covid. Sending prayers your way that you get well soon. Sorry to hear of your friends passing also. It does seem that things sometimes heap up on you all at once.
> 
> One silver lining is that you should have powerful antibodies on board to protect you for your trip.
> 
> View attachment 602106
> 
> Anyone else that is ailing sending prayers and get well wishes your way too.
> 
> I have watched a few Vloggers like Tim Tracker, Ordinary Adventures, Sir James and Pagging Mr. Marrow and PCDEV. They each have their own unique way of sharing information about the parks.
> 
> I learned a lot about Galaxy’s Edge from Ordinary Adventures and Sir James.  They are big Star Wars fans. It helped me come up with some ideas for gifts for the Disney fans in the family.
> 
> I never new about the Vloggers on Youtube until my younger sister told me about them a few months ago.
> 
> I do not subscribe to their channels as I only have a look every once in awhile.
> 
> I didn’t realize people made a living off of vlogging.
> 
> I learn something new everyday.
> 
> 
> Schumi a weekend of celebrations is in order for sure. Is wedding anniversary today or tomorrow ?  We will celebrate it today and tomorrow. May you have many more happy years together.
> 
> View attachment 602114
> 
> 
> J’ Paris sending lots of prayers and hugs as you all say goodbye to your  hubby’s sweet grandmother.
> 
> 
> Lynne have a nice time with your family celebrating all the birthdays. Hope the weather holds out for your pool day and celebrations.
> 
> Realfoodfans hope you and Kev find a nice spot for your caravan when you get it. My younger sister and her husband have one and they have it parked in a beautiful area near a lake. They enjoy going there a lot.
> 
> Metro did you get your HHN AP shirt and if so is it light weight cotton. A lot of the shirts have the heavy cotton blend and are pretty hot to wear in the heat. How’s the water situation in your area of Orlando? I know they were asking people to conserve water do to liquid oxygen shortage  issues.
> 
> Pumpkin I remember you had had all the cups for your hubby to open slowly for his big birthday reveal is he still opening things?
> 
> Here is a picture of the next door neighbors cat Autumn. This is the one who likes to leave me presents (dead mice) by my front door in the Fall to show me what a good little hunter she is.
> View attachment 602109
> 
> The little stinker is setting under the bird feeder. There were a couple little Turtle Doves there earlier. She belongs to my little menagerie of animal friends too. I gave her a saucer of milk once and she has been my pal every since. ......LOL
> 
> 
> 9 days till
> View attachment 602118
> 
> Hey to Mac, Keisha, Tink, soniam  and All of the other family I have missed.


Thank you again for your kind words to our family!


Your pictures always make me smile!


9 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So awesome!!



Realfoodfans said:


> Lori very hard on the family but good you are all close enough to visit.  It really helps to know others care.  Sounds like you have a lovely evening ahead.
> 
> We are planning a bit of both with the caravan.  Shorter trips early and late and hopefully site it on the coast for summer school break.  I had one many years ago and had it on the island of Anglesey in the summer and amazed to find out that site is still there run by the same family so we will go and view that in the autumn. Our favourite location is Devon but certainly next year wouldn’t want Em rushing up and down the country for L and J going back to their father but will definitely head there at some point.  We are lucky to live near a lot of lovely areas.
> 
> Thank you Robo.  It will be nice when it arrives as we do love walking and visiting places in the National Trust etc which often have caravan sites nearby.  Also give Em and the children some time without Nanna and Grandpa around!
> 
> Lovely to see the Sangria Schumi.  Disappointing I can no longer drink alcohol although sometimes risk an odd glass of sparkling wine or Prosecco.  Asked Kev if he wanted a drink this evening but not the same to drink alone.
> 
> Hope Charade is resting and doing ok.
> 
> Keto fish pie was absolutely lovely.  I bagged a bargain buy of small cod pieces at the fishmonger so just added some salmon and prawns.


Thank you for caring too!!




Sue M said:


> ' Charade I’m so sorry for your loss. It makes it even worse when it could have been prevented.
> I hope your symptoms clear up soon, rest is always helpful. Enjoy those mindless shows!
> How’s the rest of the family?
> 
> Schumi, your bacon looks like our Canadian bacon.  But we have both varieties and yes, can’t overcook that variety!  We had the strip kind this morning, thick sliced. Your bacon sandwich  sounds yummy but a hard no for sunnyside up!
> The sangria is luscious! Yum.
> 
> Lynne I don’t understand why people don’t like black cats either. I’ve had 2 and both were lovely. Daughter has one now and she’s adorable. Such a sweetie. I’ve also had a black & white kitty. But no more kitties for me because my 2 dogs don’t like cats ugh. I think small dogs are the worst when it comes to co existing with cats!
> 
> Real- yes sadly I think I’ll be lucky to get the vehicle by 6mos. Doesn’t help that the RAV4 hybrid is the highest demand. Fortunately there’s nothing wrong with current car and we are a 2 car family So I’m not without transportation. My friends son’s car just died and she asked if I wanted to sell it to her son. Wish I could but who knows when new SUV will arrive. Too long to be without My own ride!
> 
> Paris- the seafood dinner sounds good!  But I’ve never had Wall-eye. My brother in law came back from a fishing trip and brought over some halibut and ling cod, yummy.
> So sorry to hear about DH’s grandma.  I still miss mine almost every day, and she’s been gone 30 yrs.
> My dd doesn’t bring the laundry home anymore, she has a laundry in her suite, but she still rummages in the fridge and cupboards and does a little shopping if she see’s stuff she wants lol.
> 
> Mac hope things are well your way. And you weren’t woken up early!
> 
> Robo cute kitty but what an opportunist lol!  Hanging out under the bird feeder!  No outdoor kitties in my neck of the woods. If there are, they don’t last long. Too many coyotes here.
> 
> Dreary day here. Rain will arrive sometime today so no bbqing tonight. The usual suspects coming for dinner. Brother in law and an old family friend the boys have known since school days. He recently was seperate from wife a few months ago. Now he’s joined our Saturday night dinner.


Grandmas are special and cherished always, thank you!




soniam said:


> Had sea scallops with browned butter and roasted, buttered dill carrots last night. I cheated a little, since carrots are a little carby. I cooked the scallops but bought the carrots from the grocery store. Hubby made steaks for himself and son. I don't really like steak. I am too German and prefer my meat to be ground up


Your dinner sounds absolutely amazing!!




Charade67 said:


> Just checking in. I am bored out of my mind. I won't have much to post about for the next several days.  Today I have watched 3 Disney movies from the 60's and 70's and taken a short nap.
> 
> Thanks Mac.
> 
> Sounds wonderful. I ventured outside for about a minute today to get an Amazon package off the porch.
> 
> Thanks Lynne. I am trying to nap, but have not had much success. Any other time I would easily be able to take a 2 hour afternoon nap.
> 
> I am very sorry to hear this, Prayers for you husband and family.
> 
> Thanks Paris.
> 
> Thanks Robo.
> 
> I certainly hope so. I would hate to get sick again and have to cancel this trip after all this planning and anticipation.
> 
> 
> Mine likes to sit in front of the window and watch the birds. Unfortunately sometimes he tries to attack the birds. That's why we had to get new blinds a few months ago.
> 
> So far, so good.
> 
> Thanks Sue.  The rest of the family is good. B is in her dorm and dh has moved into a hotel room while I am isolating.
> 
> Speaking as a person who deals with insurance on a daily basis - thank you for being proactive. Too many people don't bother informing their providers when their insurance changes, and that makes extra work for us.
> 
> Thanks Buckeev.
> 
> Almost dinner time, but I am really not hungry. I don't seem to have much of an appetite lately. Maybe I will lose a few more pounds.


Thank you for the prayers Charade!



keishashadow said:


> Ridiculous that instead of a civil ‘get well soon’, in some quarters it’s considered ok to berate a person over being sick.  Not cool or kind IMO.


Agree 100%....civility is lost on too many...



Realfoodfans said:


> @soniam my son is Alexander too.  Still one of my favourite names it is running through our family as a second name - I like to think because he’s such a lovely man.  Always funny stories from DIL of all friends saying how lucky she is with her husband.  She says even the dog and new baby (Xander) prefer his company!
> 
> Charade do you have Netflix?  Watched an excellent mini series last night called “Mrs Wilson”.  Based on a true story and as often the case truth is stranger than fiction.
> 
> Hello Buckeev hope you are all doing well.
> 
> Beautiful morning here.  I took Louie out on my own yesterday but hoping Kev will join me today before he returns to the garden!
> 
> I’ll join the gang and say it will be bacon here for brunch.  As Schumi says our butcher/farm shop bacon is totally different to most of our supermarket bacon.  However on Keto I eat the  “streaky” end of the rasher for more fats and do like it well cooked.
> 
> How is everyone’s weather doing now?


Nephew is Alexander, great name!



schumigirl said:


> I certainly did LG.....that and the cough were nasty together......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.....it was the strangest thing. With a general cold you still usually have some sense of smell, but zilch. I was spraying perfume like crazy but couldn`t smell a thing.....still managed to eat though.......
> 
> 
> 
> I`ve never had an egg mcmuffin. But, haven`t been in a McDonalds for over 20 years, maybe longer.
> 
> Yes, always smoked bacon here for us, locally produced or from select places we can order from. Not sure what grocery store stuff is like in America, but here, it`s filled with water and some nasty stuff exudes from it when cooked......not appetising at all. I did try Canadian bacon once, wasn`t really a fan, but would try it again.
> 
> Yep, ongoing celebrations......the "Keisha" factor in play there.......lol......
> 
> I had heard a few aspersions against the Trackers, but generally don`t pay vloggers any attention.
> 
> Have a nice day today........
> 
> 
> 
> Gutted to hear my Goddughters wedding is cancelled next weekend, not as gutted as them. 4 of the wedding party are positive for Covid and the Groom is showing symptoms, then we heard the hotel they were planning to get married in have had a "small" outbreak.
> 
> She is very much her mothers daughter and is taking it all in her stride and already reorganising for next year. Her fiancee works abroad so looks like it might be April or May next year. We were only going up for the wedding and leaving next day as we couldn`t get the hotel any longer. But, now it`s cancelled anyway. Just spoke to her and she`s very pragmatic about the whole thing in her usual way.
> 
> Slept late this morning and had some toast to keep us going till we arrive at friends house for the brunch. I will be starving by the time we get there, Tom`s the opposite as he can go all day without food.
> 
> Lovely sunny day, so already have all the bedding out on the line and it`ll be dry by time we get home today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday ​


Very sorry to hear about your goddaughters wedding being postponed.....
Sounds like an A+ young lady to be taking it so well!!  May it be bigger and better next year!!




Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I'm up early again because I am still not sleeping well. Today will probably be another day spent on the sofa in front of the TV.
> 
> I don't have Netflix anymore, just Amazon and DIsney+.  I do need to find something new to watch.
> 
> That's exactly how it is with me. I can't smell anything. I keep going to the kitchen to decide what to eat, but what does it matter when you can't taste it.?
> 
> 
> That's awful. Hoping for quick recoveries for all involved. Glad to hear that she isn't letting it get her too down.
> 
> I'm going to try to get some more sleep.


Take as many naps as your body needs Charade!!
It would be quite strange to not be able to smell or taste...




Lynne G said:


> Happy Anniversary Schumi.  Hope you enjoy that champagne, as so perfect a celebration of love to have it. And oh no, to hear of the virus news causing a wedding cancellation.  But with the times, it does make sense to delay, once again, and hope the groom feels well soon.
> 
> Julie, we have a cloudy day, but a little warmer start, as with a cloudy overnight, the heat from the sunny day yesterday, doesn’t leave like it does with a clear sky. But rain chances are to hold off until the wee hours of tomorrow. So nice enough day, in low 70’s, and all are looking forward to enjoying some family time. I hope your walk with Louie included Kev joining you. And bacon? Yum.
> 
> Oh Charade, I hope you get more sleep, and find something interesting to watch.  Sending more mummy dust well wishes you get well very soon.
> 
> And so, a Super serenely happy Sunday.
> 
> Our Sunday will be a but different routine than our usual Sunday. With the holiday Monday, our Sunday routines will happen tomorrow. Yep, that get the trash out, and ready for week day routine a day later. So, relaxing, enjoying extended family time, and food coma will be today. Yep, a most excellent agenda this Sunday. Woot!
> 
> Good Morning homies.
> 
> 🌥    from this cloudy starting morning having homie.


Yes, trash pick up always set back a day for the entire week when a holiday interrupts the routine.



Metro West said:


> Morning all. Just sitting here listening to 1970s radio songs which brings back great memories.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day and Charade I will probably do the same thing today...hanging out on the couch watching television.


Any Favorites?




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Have a great day everyone.  Stay safe


Hi Pumpkin!!




Monykalyn said:


> Got stuff to do and need to stop the procrastination.
> Lots of get well wishes to give out! Hope those ailing do feel better soon.
> and a happy anniversary and probably some birthdays too-hope those special days were fabulous!
> Got to get the fall coop cleaning done today- gorgeous day, no humidity and sunny. Get it fixed up for winter. Especially as I came home to close chickens up one night and found thisView attachment 602308yep that’s a nice snake all curled up but the nesting boxes. Wouldn’t even had known he was there but had to pull the broody hen out of box. She refused to sit on bar so she sat inside with me until hubs got rid of snake! Dog RAN when I screamed. I thought it was a feather in the dark (before I turned my light in) and tried to brush it out and the thing moved. Then a couple days ago a small young fox was in backyard. Chickens screeching up a storm from high perches on all sides. The thing was crouched in middle of yard terrified. My birds aren’t easy meals! Dog chased him round and round the yard.Think dog wanted to play as fox turned at one point and hissed/growled-dog wagged his tail and tried to get him to play. Some watchdog. Not sure how the thing even got into yard as fenced all around.
> 3 day (or more) weekend for us in States-
> 
> Be well and looking forward to seeing many in a couple weeks!


Yikes and no way!!!!!    I'd be screaming too!




schumigirl said:


> Thank you for the anniversary wishes......appreciate them.....Todd and Janet.....LOVE the memes.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charade.......hope you`re doing better today and keep improving, it`s so hard when you cannot sleep. I always think you can deal with most things if you are sleeping well..... yes, I hope they are all doing ok from the wedding party. Got a txt from goddaughter while we were out, seems they are all having relatively mild symptoms, but all feeling miserable of course.
> 
> And yes, it`s miserable eating when nothing tastes good.
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne, yes, it absolutely makes sense to change the dates, well, they don`t really have a choice, but she is more upbeat about it than I thought she would be.
> 
> 
> 
> mac....I might drag the wedding DVD out sometime this week......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janet....hope the weather improves and your get together is fabulous, I`m sure it will be and enjoy that food! Do love that meme!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a wonderful day with a group of friends today. Brunch was amazing and we definitely ate our body weight in food! Our friend who hosted it for us made a cake and I was glad to see it wasn`t chocolate.....it was delicious. And they got us some lovely gifts. Not major gifts as none of us really do anniversary presents unless it`s a special one, but nice all the same.
> 
> Day lasted longer than planned as our get togethers usually do, but so much fun, everyone had such a good time and nice to have groups back together again.
> 
> It was nice enough to sit outside for most of the day, but some of us did go in to watch the Grand Prix, which was fun too.
> 
> Going to watch Inisdious 2 tonight. Doubt we`ll have any alcohol as we enjoyed some bubbly all day.
> 
> Hope your Sunday is a good one and thank you again for the wishes........


Sounds like a perfect anniversary celebration with some very nice friends!!!!!




Sue M said:


> Charade no wonder you don’t feel like eatting!  Hope taste & smell return soon. Remember to stay hydrated.  Glad to hear family is ok. I can’t imagine what those therapists at work are doing without you!  Maybe they’ll realize how much you do and give you a big fat raise!
> Have you watched See?  I think it’s on Apple TV. Jason Momoa- need I say more? Lol.  It’s been awhile since I watched season 1, think it had some strange parts but Jason M makes up for it lol!
> 
> Buckeev
> 
> Soniam I adore sea scallops yum!  I’d have those over a steak any day.
> 
> Schumi our Canadian bacon has a light cornmeal coating usually.  Don’t know why.  And def not what’s in egg mc muffin!  Lol.
> 
> Metro- ooooo I used to love those garlic knots at US Italian restaurants. It’s not a thing here.
> 
> Monica  you’d be able to hear my scream from there!
> 
> Well fam dinner last night was interesting. Husband made a shepherds pie cause it’s his brothers fav and our friends too. When he took it out of the oven pot holder slipper and everything went splat over the floor.  Brother phoned for Chinese!   As the saying goes, **** happens.
> 
> Off to the movies with oldest daughter, going to see Legend of the 10 rings!


Oh no!  Those accidents always have perfect timing it seems...
Chinese is good too!!!




Robo56 said:


> Good Sunday Afternoon Sans family
> 
> View attachment 602381
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary to Schumi and hubby.
> 
> View attachment 602387X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have read recently someone on the neighborhood site posted that they  saw a coyote around here. Who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Feeling a lot better, but still have a lingering cough. I had that when I last had bronchitis. Hope it resolves soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL......Good thing your cat can’t get out or it would be bringing  you presents too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear that. Granddaughter lost her sense of taste and when she had Covid.
> 
> Sending prayers for you and get well wishes that it does not last long.
> 
> 
> And a cute pic of baby Yoda sending a get well force.
> 
> View attachment 602380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear your goddaughter had to put her wedding on hold. This Covid has really played havoc with folks wedding plans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s a big snake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to hear you had a nice brunch and visit with your friends for your anniversary.
> 
> 
> I did get my Witchy Poo Tree up
> 
> View attachment 602383
> 
> View attachment 602384
> 
> View attachment 602385
> 
> 
> There are a couple things from the Mouse House on and around the tree. Can you spot them? I need to add some things from Universal on the Tree.
> 
> 
> We got a good rain storm yesterday. Cooled things to the lower 70’s, but humidity is still high.
> 
> I need to get out for a walk. I will use this sign. As my motivator.......LOL
> View attachment 602379
> 
> Need to get scootin before I talk myself out of it. Which would not be hard to do today.......LOL.....I suddenly feel the need for a good nap.


WOW  WOW  WOW!!!!
This is fantastic!  You are so creative Robo!!




tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Wow, I have missed alot...had to read 12 pages before I caught up.
> 
> Robo...I'm so sorry about your daughter's eye...praying for a good outcome.  It's scary because both my daughter and I had the Moderna shot.
> 
> Charade...my condolences on the loss of your friend.  So sorry you have Covid and hope you feel better soon.  I started feeling bad on Thursday with the same symptoms as you.  I took a home test and thankfully it was negative.  I guess it's just a bad cold as I haven't lost my sense of taste and smell.  Glad I had the weekend off as it knocked me for a loop.
> 
> I wanted to wish two of my favorite people a happy anniversary.  Carole and Tom...hope the next 29 is as wonderful as the last.
> View attachment 602462
> Hi to mac, keisha, Lynne, monyk, pumpkin, Bobbie, Sue, Metro, buckeev, Paris, RFF, soniam and anyone else I missed.
> 
> Have a great labor day tomorrow and good night tonight


Hi Tink!!!!  Hope you're good!!




Sue M said:


> Hi Tink!
> 
> Schumi & Tom Happy Anniversary
> I’m sorry to hear about god daughters postponed wedding. My daughter postponed theirs a few months ago from this Oct to October 2022.  It was too hard to speculate when things will open up.
> A couple of weeks ago we started dress shopping again and she found one so it’s on order. Fingers crossed we aren’t heading for another lock down.
> 
> Robo great tree!  We used to decorate our courtyard, when the kids were young. But because the only kids that came trick or treating were their friends due to the fact our house is on a dark lane, no street lights and most of the driveways are dark & steep, we stopped doing that when they got older and we no longer got trick or treaters!
> 
> Meatloaf in the oven, making zoodles sautéed in olive oil & garlic, and garden salad with feta.
> 
> woohoo new ep of Walking Dead tonight!  That’s where I’ll be!


Sounds like a super meal!!!  I'm a feta cheese fan!




schumigirl said:


> Thank you Robbie.....it has been a lovely anniversary........last night was both of us on a sofa watching a movie.....doesn`t get much better than that!
> 
> Love the trees as always, they are beautiful and you decorate them so well.......I wish we celebrated Halloween over here the same way Americans do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voodoo donuts are lovely! Haven`t had a bad one yet.
> 
> Glad you got some sleep, yes doesn`t matter when as long as you do sleep. You`ll get back into a regular pattern soon enough.
> 
> I lost taste and smell for around 10/14 days, so I hope yours come back a little faster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE them Lori.......especially Freddie of course!!!
> 
> They are so cute....and the one with all the facts is scary!!! 348 months sounds no time at all......lol......
> 
> Thank you Lori....they are wonderful! And hope you are having a wonderful weekend......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thank you Vicki.......I appreciate that and always good to see you!!
> 
> Hope you feel much better soon......and bad as it may be, I`m glad it`s just a regular cold you ahve and not Covid. Although colds can be just as miserable, but hope you feel much better soon....and you have your trip coming soon, I`ll bet you cannot wait for this one!! I hope it`s a blast, you deserve a wonderful vacation......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We could never find anything on it we wanted to watch, although might look for that show.
> 
> The Conjuring The Devil made me do it is released on DVD today here, so will pop out later and buy it. Watched Insidious 3 last night........although it was a prequel and nothing to do with 1 or 2, it was good for "jump scares" I think me getting frights was worse for Tom lol.......not sure if we`ve seen the 4th but will give it a whirl too.
> 
> Hope yesterday was a lovely day........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sue......we didn`t do an awful lot, but what we did was lovely.
> 
> Yes, these things happen, not a lot to be done about it really. Glad your daughter has the dress she wants, and yes no more lockdowns would be nice. Although folks over here seem to be militant about no plans to adhere to another one....most just want to begin to actually live with this virus instead of shying away from contact. Have to agree with that sentiment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well looks to be a lovely sunny morning....I think we may well be having a mini heatwave that they promised us.......for us in the UK this time of year certainly, not what Georgia would consider a heatwave.......lol......
> 
> Hoing my cousins have a wonderful pool party in LI today........it`s a big one with lots of guests so hope they have the weather for it too.
> 
> Plan to head out walking early as it will get warm and think the rest of the week will be the same, so I believe we`ll be cooking on the grill most nights if we can. Tonight I have some flavoured chicken, one is Jamaican jerk the other is a fruity sweet coconut concoction of caribbean flavours but not as spicy as jerk......couple of steaks and we`re good to go with several sides. No idea for lunch but breakfast today is good old rice krispies.......took a notion for them today.
> 
> Still doing the phone calls to people, not as many though, but there are still some who want them, and always passes an hour or two each time.
> 
> But, hope you all have a very happy Labour Day........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday  ​


It's always a morale boost to have a week of nice weather ahead!  And you have some lovely food to be grilled, YUM!!

I read rice krispies too quickly....I thought you were having rice krispie treats (the dessert bar) for breakfast!!  LOL!    That could happen...sounds kinda good actually!!




Lynne G said:


> Yay!  A Monday and a holiday one too.  And what do I do?  Yeah. Still up early.  Oh well.
> 
> Tink, hope you are feeling better soon. Mummy dust well wishes that cold symptoms end quick.
> 
> Robo, enjoyed seeing the next tree decorated. So colorfully done, and some fun finds to see in it too.
> 
> Schumi, hope you have been enjoying the sunny weather this morning. We are having another cloudy and good chance of rain this early morning.
> 
> But by lunchtime the clouds will blow away, and a glorious sunshine will make this more like late Summer temps, with mid 80’s the high. As older one said, done with the dreary 70’s and rainy day we had yesterday.
> 
> But yesterday was still nice, as fun and good times with family and a food coma, with left over food in our refrigerator.  Thought my niece was so good with youngest.  Got to hold my not quite two weeks old great niece.  She is so cute, I think her blue eyes will stay blue, and just a bit of hair, and wearing a headband. Sweet little girl.  And she was the happiest when ever anyone held her. And while the pool was not as warm as it could be, was so fun to see the 7 year old niece, 6 year old great nephew and 4 year old great niece enjoy pool time.
> 
> Ah yes as a holiday for us, that routine of weekend ending day, is today. And older one works some today. So while we get the trash out, not sure what else we are doing. I was tired, as did not sleep as well as I could the night before. So was in bed well before the kids. Hence, not sure what little one wants to do, while older one works this afternoon.
> 
> So, with my early start on the Labor Day Monday, tea for me, and a wish all have a Marvelous Monday.


A great day celebrating with family, how wonderful!!  Your newest great niece is surely a keeper!!!








Happy Labor Day!!
DH did not take the day off....weather was too windy for boating, so I guess he's gonna pick a different day when the weather is cooperative...

DD came home yesterday afternoon and spent the night!  We had grilled kebabs for supper, and she can take the leftovers back with her today.  It was nice having a meal with the 3 of us together!
She's enjoying sleeping in this morning, since she's off for the holiday.

The pets had their breakfast and morning run around the yard....and now they are all snoozing contentedly.  Funny how they wake me up each morning to eat and go directly back to sleep!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds like a nice Labor Day for ya Paris.  Hope the weather improves and yeah, older one is working today, but at least not the whole day.  Glad to hear had DD time, and always good for a sleep late, as my little one is on sleep mode too, with her not having classes today either.  Safe travels to get back for your DD, and ooh, I think I hear mine.  Enjoy your almost full sleeping house on this Monday.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I'm feeling a bit better today. I got a little more sleep last night. 



tink1957 said:


> Charade...my condolences on the loss of your friend. So sorry you have Covid and hope you feel better soon. I started feeling bad on Thursday with the same symptoms as you. I took a home test and thankfully it was negative. I guess it's just a bad cold as I haven't lost my sense of taste and smell. Glad I had the weekend off as it knocked me for a loop.


 Thanks Tink. I am very glad you have a cold and not Covid. The loss of taste and smell is really annoying. 



keishashadow said:


> let’s hope charade doesn’t return to work & find a mountain of paperwork


 Probably not paperwork, but I may have a lot of phone messages.  i have repeatedly asked my boss to delete messages once she has taken care of them, but she won't do it.  When I get back I will have to wade through the messages and see which ones need to be addressed. 



schumigirl said:


> I lost taste and smell for around 10/14 days, so I hope yours come back a little faster.


 Thank you. I would hate to have this linger too long.



J'aime Paris said:


> Take as many naps as your body needs Charade!!
> It would be quite strange to not be able to smell or taste...


It is very strange.


I need to find something to do other than watch TV.  Maybe I should find a book.


----------



## keishashadow

I’m still in a food coma. No idea if I’m going to cook or just point to leftovers in fridge today when that inevitable question pops up
Robbie does do up the trees with such care.  did we have the WDW item reveal?  Hocus pocus book is very cool.


schumigirl said:


> I wish we celebrated Halloween over here the same way Americans do.


you need to start a movement there 


schumigirl said:


> Voodoo donuts are lovely! Haven`t had a bad one yet.


IDK, that grape jelly in the voodoo dude is a big miss for me. Why not strawberry, if anything?

Lol to the cat meme


schumigirl said:


> The Conjuring The Devil made me do it is released on DVD today here


still kicking myself for not watching it the month it was included on HBO Max. 


Metro West said:


> Good morning all! I recently freed my old pictures from Photobucket and will start posting some.
> 
> This picture was from an unofficial DIS meet with several posters. The only two people I remember in the picture are Janet and Barb or Brab as she sometimes called herself. I remember the couple across from Barb were from Nashville but have no idea who the people beside me are. I don't remember the year but it had to have been 2005 or 2006 and I don't remember if this was Finnegan's or Margaritaville.
> 
> View attachment 602557


good times

Late Lunch at M.  summer?  Circa, well, pretty sure it was the year of the BOGO free APs, long before HP came to town .  

Nashville Trio & her DH who posts now & again, the other couple was lovely, can’t recall their names.


J'aime Paris said:


> DD came home yesterday afternoon and spent the night! We had grilled kebabs for supper, and she can take the leftovers back with her today. It was nice having a meal with the 3 of us together!
> She's enjoying sleeping in this morning, since she's off for the holiday.


sounds so nice


Charade67 said:


> Probably not paperwork, but I may have a lot of phone messages. i have repeatedly asked my boss to delete messages once she has taken care of them, but she won't do it. When I get back I will have to wade through the messages and see which ones need to be addressed.


geez, sounds like some sort of phobia there…do you know the name of any good therapists? LOL. In all seriousness, rather strange


Charade67 said:


> Thank you. I would hate to have this linger too long.


I’ve heard that phenom referred to as ”the covid diet”.  Figure I’d still keep stuffing my face.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, the food coma leftovers club, Keisha.  

Charade, glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Sue M

Happy Labour Day!  It’s a holiday here too  3 day weekends are lost on the retired lol, but my daughters are happy to get a 3 day weekend. No plans today. Should get out for a walk. Maybe around the inlet trail, but then being a holiday everyone will be there!  

Charade glad to hear you’re starting to feel better.

Paris love the dog meme, that’s sorta how I feel today. Woke up tired!  Didn’t get a good sleep and phone rang at 6:30am. People forget or don’t realize I’m on a different time zone.  In this case it was WDW and they didn’t realize.  But impressed they phoned. I had emailed, disappointed in lack of alternatives for diabetics with dining options. They have a mile long allergy/gluten free menu.

Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday weekend!


----------



## Lynne G

Sue, glad hear you had a longer weekend too.  Yeah, not all are in the EDT zone.  I wait until noon to say hello to my niece in CA.

Out and about, and crowds are here.  But got what little one was looking for, and even Starbucks has a long line in the car ordering line.  Yep. Not the only ones not working today.  But happy, it’s warm out and blue as blue sky.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne.....thank you yes, enjoying a beautiful sunny day here. Had some seafret roll in for an hour, but incredibly humid now.....and hot! 


Todd.....nice picture! 


mac.......have a lovely holiday Monday too..........


Lori......yep cheap booze doesn`t come into our vocabulary......not worth it. We have however had competitions between friends at times to see who can find the most odious and nastiest cheapest booze/wine......lol.....there are some nasties out there....never to be tasted though! Sangria was gorgeous, and although it does mix wine with cognac, not a spot of a headache thankfully......too old to deal with them now! 

Yes, she is very resilient, I think her mother is more upset than she is.....but it`s looking like April next year for the new date, hopefully the world will be in a better place then. 

Glad you had your daughter over for the night and dogs have the right idea......eat, then go back to sleep......lol......hope today is just lovely for you. 



Charade.....continued good wishes for your improvement. 




Janet.......never tried the grape jelly one......I do like the sound of the strawberry lemonade one they had when we weren`t there. Food coma sounds good.......love when you can just go pick into the fridge for food on days like that......

Oh don`t laugh, I put on 5lbs the 2 weeks I couldn`t taste food.......lol......

Oh so that`s Nashville Trio......always seems a lovely lady, yes she doesn`t post too often. 





Had another lovely day. Walked 6 miles this morning, it was hot and humid even down by by the water. Then, sat in the garden this afternoon, two of our friends popped round to say hello.......made a light afternoon tea instead of lunch. Few wrap sandwiches, some scones, cake and they brought some fresh cream cakes she made...she is an amazing baker, but she does tell me I do better meringues than her! I take all compliments 

So, lighter dinner with just the chicken cooked on the grill. 

Thinking now of inviting a few friends over on Saturday night now we`re not travelling up for the wedding.....(thanks mac for the idea) early birthday get together as some were annoyed we weren`t all going out for a meal. But, just going to be us for that on my birthday....we do like it like that at times. So, will see who is free for Saturday. 

Book group postponed for this month too as 2 of the ladies have bad colds....and it is just colds. Dropped in on one today to drop off some fruit and a cake. And I can`t remember who mentioned it......it`s true though, everyone goes straight to covid, when general colds are bugs are still around. But, to keep everyone happy, we decided to postpone till October. 

Spicy chicken ended up being shredded into a couple of lettuce cups.......nice, not too filling.


----------



## keishashadow

I have the power



schumigirl said:


> We have however had competitions between friends at times to see who can find the most odious and nastiest cheapest booze/wine......lol.....there are some nasties out there....never to be tasted though


I nominate Vladimir vodka, think it only comes in a handle, for all the. people lol   If ur kids went to college, theyve likely downed it in jungle juice lol 



schumigirl said:


> Oh don`t laugh, I put on 5lbs the 2 weeks I couldn`t taste food.......lol......


I have to lol, prob the same results fir me as to eating iut


----------



## Charade67

good evening. Didn't do much of anything today except spend a lot of time talking on the phone. It was a nice break from staring at the TV.



keishashadow said:


> geez, sounds like some sort of phobia there…do you know the name of any good therapists? LOL. In all seriousness, rather strange


 I don't know what her issue is with that. She seems to think we might need to refer back to the message sometime. I never know which ones I still need to respond to.



keishashadow said:


> I’ve heard that phenom referred to as ”the covid diet”. Figure I’d still keep stuffing my face.


Not the way I would chose to lose weight, but if it happens...



Sue M said:


> I had emailed, disappointed in lack of alternatives for diabetics with dining options. They have a mile long allergy/gluten free menu.


 That surprises me. I would have thought they would have more guests needing a diabetic diet then a GF one. 



schumigirl said:


> I put on 5lbs the 2 weeks I couldn`t taste food.......lol......
> I hope I can lose a few. In addition to losing the senese, I haven't had much of an appetite.
> 
> Most of my symptoms, aside from loss of taste and smell, are almost gone. Hopefully this means that I will be back to normal soon.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, trash cans full, alarm set, and both kids online game playing with friends.  Pasta dinner, as no one in the mood for chicken.  Easy, and that’s okay with me.  Even though we had pasta the other day.  Yep, and back to an early bedtime for me.  

Hope all are doing well, and have a good night’s sleep.  And ooh tacos on the menu tomorrow.  Yay for it being a Monday and not a Tuesday.  And Shana Tova to all, as the new year also starts tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I have the power
> View attachment 602684
> 
> I nominate Vladimir vodka, think it only comes in a handle, for all the. people lol   If ur kids went to college, theyve likely downed it in jungle juice lol
> 
> 
> I have to lol, prob the same results fir me as to eating iut



lol....I`ve seen that vodka. There are a couple of vodkas here similar in ilk....I think one os Red Square and can`t remember the other, but bottom shelf stuff that is well dodgy. 

I remember when that came out!






Charade67 said:


> good evening. Didn't do much of anything today except spend a lot of time talking on the phone. It was a nice break from staring at the TV.
> 
> I don't know what her issue is with that. She seems to think we might need to refer back to the message sometime. I never know which ones I still need to respond to.
> 
> Not the way I would chose to lose weight, but if it happens...
> 
> That surprises me. I would have thought they would have more guests needing a diabetic diet then a GF one.



Having days like that will do you good, plenty of rest and yes, I`m not a huge tv person during the day, I can imagine it`ll be too much after a while. 

Yes, hope your symptoms subside soon. 



Up nice and early again for an early walk. Supposed to be joined by a couple of friends, but I doubt we`ll see them....they`ll wander down when we`re wandering back to the car I guess. 

Going to be another beautiful day here, warm for the time of year, so hopefully a nice relaxing afternoon in the garden again......got to make the most of these days as it`ll change quickly to autumn. Will be nice to walk in though when it`s a little cooler. 

Trees are changing, noticed leaves falling off last 10 days or so, but yesterday noticed the colours all of a sudden are changing too. I do love Autumn though. 

Maybe bbq tonight, will have to go look and see what everyone wants........lunch will be some kind of seafood and salad, hopefully crab. Breakfast will be fruit and I made large muffins yesterday, one of those will go nicely. 




























Happy Tuesday​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, another clear sky, so 59 degrees out.  But will also, like Schumi have a beautiful sunny, and warm day, with 82 the high.

And so, a Taco Tuesday is here on this short week, the day Mac may want that Taco Bell dinner, and no cooking dinner for her.

So homies, enjoy a taco or two this Taco Tuesday.  Otherwise, Schumi is to have bbq, so maybe join her instead?

And back to routine I am. Tea for me. Yay.

Have that totally terrific Taco Tuesday, and may all have a happy and healthy new year.


----------



## Disxuni

Hey, everyone, sorry for poofing again! Finally decided to just reset my password since in the past I keep forgetting and locking out. I hope you've all had a good Labor Day if you celebrate it! If not, hope you simply had a good day whether you had the day off, or worked!

Also, it's Taco Tuesday, so yay for those who plan on getting their taco on today!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Sounds like a nice Labor Day for ya Paris.  Hope the weather improves and yeah, older one is working today, but at least not the whole day.  Glad to hear had DD time, and always good for a sleep late, as my little one is on sleep mode too, with her not having classes today either.  Safe travels to get back for your DD, and ooh, I think I hear mine.  Enjoy your almost full sleeping house on this Monday.


I feel very fortunate!
Sounds like we have some pretty awesome adult kids who actually enjoy hanging with their parents a bit!




Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I'm feeling a bit better today. I got a little more sleep last night.
> 
> Thanks Tink. I am very glad you have a cold and not Covid. The loss of taste and smell is really annoying.
> 
> Probably not paperwork, but I may have a lot of phone messages.  i have repeatedly asked my boss to delete messages once she has taken care of them, but she won't do it.  When I get back I will have to wade through the messages and see which ones need to be addressed.
> 
> Thank you. I would hate to have this linger too long.
> 
> 
> It is very strange.
> 
> 
> I need to find something to do other than watch TV.  Maybe I should find a book.


Glad you're feeling better Charade!!! 




keishashadow said:


> View attachment 602640
> I’m still in a food coma. No idea if I’m going to cook or just point to leftovers in fridge today when that inevitable question pops up
> Robbie does do up the trees with such care.  did we have the WDW item reveal?  Hocus pocus book is very cool.
> 
> you need to start a movement there
> 
> IDK, that grape jelly in the voodoo dude is a big miss for me. Why not strawberry, if anything?
> 
> Lol to the cat meme
> 
> still kicking myself for not watching it the month it was included on HBO Max.
> 
> good times
> 
> Late Lunch at M.  summer?  Circa, well, pretty sure it was the year of the BOGO free APs, long before HP came to town .
> 
> Nashville Trio & her DH who posts now & again, the other couple was lovely, can’t recall their names.
> 
> sounds so nice
> 
> geez, sounds like some sort of phobia there…do you know the name of any good therapists? LOL. In all seriousness, rather strange
> 
> I’ve heard that phenom referred to as ”the covid diet”.  Figure I’d still keep stuffing my face.


Sounds like a nice Labor Day was had!!




Sue M said:


> Happy Labour Day!  It’s a holiday here too  3 day weekends are lost on the retired lol, but my daughters are happy to get a 3 day weekend. No plans today. Should get out for a walk. Maybe around the inlet trail, but then being a holiday everyone will be there!
> 
> Charade glad to hear you’re starting to feel better.
> 
> Paris love the dog meme, that’s sorta how I feel today. Woke up tired!  Didn’t get a good sleep and phone rang at 6:30am. People forget or don’t realize I’m on a different time zone.  In this case it was WDW and they didn’t realize.  But impressed they phoned. I had emailed, disappointed in lack of alternatives for diabetics with dining options. They have a mile long allergy/gluten free menu.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday weekend!


I think folks do forget about different time zones...
Hope the restaurants at WDW are able to give you good food options!!  




schumigirl said:


> Lynne.....thank you yes, enjoying a beautiful sunny day here. Had some seafret roll in for an hour, but incredibly humid now.....and hot!
> 
> 
> Todd.....nice picture!
> 
> 
> mac.......have a lovely holiday Monday too..........
> 
> 
> Lori......yep cheap booze doesn`t come into our vocabulary......not worth it. We have however had competitions between friends at times to see who can find the most odious and nastiest cheapest booze/wine......lol.....there are some nasties out there....never to be tasted though! Sangria was gorgeous, and although it does mix wine with cognac, not a spot of a headache thankfully......too old to deal with them now!
> 
> Yes, she is very resilient, I think her mother is more upset than she is.....but it`s looking like April next year for the new date, hopefully the world will be in a better place then.
> 
> Glad you had your daughter over for the night and dogs have the right idea......eat, then go back to sleep......lol......hope today is just lovely for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Charade.....continued good wishes for your improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janet.......never tried the grape jelly one......I do like the sound of the strawberry lemonade one they had when we weren`t there. Food coma sounds good.......love when you can just go pick into the fridge for food on days like that......
> 
> Oh don`t laugh, I put on 5lbs the 2 weeks I couldn`t taste food.......lol......
> 
> Oh so that`s Nashville Trio......always seems a lovely lady, yes she doesn`t post too often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had another lovely day. Walked 6 miles this morning, it was hot and humid even down by by the water. Then, sat in the garden this afternoon, two of our friends popped round to say hello.......made a light afternoon tea instead of lunch. Few wrap sandwiches, some scones, cake and they brought some fresh cream cakes she made...she is an amazing baker, but she does tell me I do better meringues than her! I take all compliments
> 
> So, lighter dinner with just the chicken cooked on the grill.
> 
> Thinking now of inviting a few friends over on Saturday night now we`re not travelling up for the wedding.....(thanks mac for the idea) early birthday get together as some were annoyed we weren`t all going out for a meal. But, just going to be us for that on my birthday....we do like it like that at times. So, will see who is free for Saturday.
> 
> Book group postponed for this month too as 2 of the ladies have bad colds....and it is just colds. Dropped in on one today to drop off some fruit and a cake. And I can`t remember who mentioned it......it`s true though, everyone goes straight to covid, when general colds are bugs are still around. But, to keep everyone happy, we decided to postpone till October.
> 
> Spicy chicken ended up being shredded into a couple of lettuce cups.......nice, not too filling.


Yes, with the changing season and weather.....sometimes colds come around.  I know when DD was young, she used to get a cold shortly after the start of a new school year.  




keishashadow said:


> I have the power
> View attachment 602684
> 
> I nominate Vladimir vodka, think it only comes in a handle, for all the. people lol   If ur kids went to college, theyve likely downed it in jungle juice lol
> 
> 
> I have to lol, prob the same results fir me as to eating iut


I remember that show!




Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, trash cans full, alarm set, and both kids online game playing with friends.  Pasta dinner, as no one in the mood for chicken.  Easy, and that’s okay with me.  Even though we had pasta the other day.  Yep, and back to an early bedtime for me.
> 
> Hope all are doing well, and have a good night’s sleep.  And ooh tacos on the menu tomorrow.  Yay for it being a Monday and not a Tuesday.  And Shana Tova to all, as the new year also starts tomorrow.


Is that the greeting or well wish for Rosh Hashanah?  
I'm not familiar with the practices of Jewish holidays.



schumigirl said:


> lol....I`ve seen that vodka. There are a couple of vodkas here similar in ilk....I think one os Red Square and can`t remember the other, but bottom shelf stuff that is well dodgy.
> 
> I remember when that came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having days like that will do you good, plenty of rest and yes, I`m not a huge tv person during the day, I can imagine it`ll be too much after a while.
> 
> Yes, hope your symptoms subside soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Up nice and early again for an early walk. Supposed to be joined by a couple of friends, but I doubt we`ll see them....they`ll wander down when we`re wandering back to the car I guess.
> 
> Going to be another beautiful day here, warm for the time of year, so hopefully a nice relaxing afternoon in the garden again......got to make the most of these days as it`ll change quickly to autumn. Will be nice to walk in though when it`s a little cooler.
> 
> Trees are changing, noticed leaves falling off last 10 days or so, but yesterday noticed the colours all of a sudden are changing too. I do love Autumn though.
> 
> Maybe bbq tonight, will have to go look and see what everyone wants........lunch will be some kind of seafood and salad, hopefully crab. Breakfast will be fruit and I made large muffins yesterday, one of those will go nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday​


Love the monkey meme!  That's just about my bed head every morning!  I often wonder if I rest at all, or just wrestle and toss all night...



Lynne G said:


> Yay, another clear sky, so 59 degrees out.  But will also, like Schumi have a beautiful sunny, and warm day, with 82 the high.
> 
> And so, a Taco Tuesday is here on this short week, the day Mac may want that Taco Bell dinner, and no cooking dinner for her.
> 
> So homies, enjoy a taco or two this Taco Tuesday.  Otherwise, Schumi is to have bbq, so maybe join her instead?
> 
> And back to routine I am. Tea for me. Yay.
> 
> Have that totally terrific Taco Tuesday, and may all have a happy and healthy new year.


Must. have. tacos. today.
Sounds like a brilliant idea!










DHs grandma passed away last night.  She went very peacefully in her sleep, just as she'd wanted.
A life well lived, by a beautiful soul....

This was grandma Corinne on Father's Day, just a few months ago.   So vivacious, even at 93.  She will be missed by us all....


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I feel very fortunate!
> Sounds like we have some pretty awesome adult kids who actually enjoy hanging with their parents a bit!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're feeling better Charade!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a nice Labor Day was had!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think folks do forget about different time zones...
> Hope the restaurants at WDW are able to give you good food options!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, with the changing season and weather.....sometimes colds come around.  I know when DD was young, she used to get a cold shortly after the start of a new school year.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that show!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the greeting or well wish for Rosh Hashanah?
> I'm not familiar with the practices of Jewish holidays.
> 
> 
> Love the monkey meme!  That's just about my bed head every morning!  I often wonder if I rest at all, or just wrestle and toss all night...
> 
> 
> Must. have. tacos. today.
> Sounds like a brilliant idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHs grandma passed away last night.  She went very peacefully in her sleep, just as she'd wanted.
> A life well lived, by a beautiful soul....
> 
> This was grandma Corinne on Father's Day, just a few months ago.   So vivacious, even at 93.  She will be missed by us all....
> View attachment 602836



I`m so sorry Lori, she looked a lovely lady.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Paris, I’m so sorry to hear of grandma’s passing last night. May the happy memories always be, and know those we loved are always in our hearts.  My sympathies to your family and all of your DH’s family and friends of his grandma.  

And Paris, yes, a short greeting, meaning good year.  In that today is the first full
day of the new civil year in the Jewish calendar, as last evening Rosh Hashanah began.

Ah, love when the sunlight streaming into the windows.  Will certainly enjoy my lunchtime walk with shades on.  Yay!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I actually have something to post about today.  Some of you may remember dh's  family story from a couple of years ago. To refresh your memory, and for those who have joined since then, let me explain.

My husband is adopted. A few years ago he did one of those Ancestry DNA tests. He matched as a close relative with a young woman in Nebraska. She was also adopted and was looking for info on her bio family. She eventually found her bio father and he is most likely dh's half brother. It looks like dh has 3 half siblings.  The girl's father has a brother and a sister. The 3 siblings didn't seem interested in finding out more, so dh didn't pursue the relationship. He does, however, keep in touch with the young woman who is probably his niece. She moved to Los Angeles and we met her there when we were visiting back in 2019. 
What  we do know now is that the man who was probably dh's bio father was a traveling salesman who had a history of cheating on his wife.  One of his sons had a one night stand that resulted in the birth of the young woman.  This is starting to sound like a soap opera.

Last night dh got an email from another woman who has matched as a close relative.  Now get this - she was also adopted.  Now dh is wondering if he possibly has another sister. This woman was born in North Carolina. Dh is from South Carolina. Both states were part of the traveling salesman's territory.  Dh is going to write back to the woman today and see what he can find out. 



Disxuni - Hi. Good to see you again. 

Paris - I am very sorry to hear of your dh's grandmother's passing. 

Today is day 5 of quarantine. I think I am feeling up to doing a little light cleaning around the house.


----------



## Lynne G

Hey Dix, hope all is well with you.  Did you graduate?  Memory can be foggy.  LoL 

Neat story of DH and unknown family finds, Charade. Glad you are feeling better.  Though, enough to clean?  Ack, LoL.

Ooh that very very early start means still not lunchtime yet.  Sigh.  More tea for me though.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...back at the office and dealing with the same old stuff. I really wish I could win the lottery! 

Everyone have a good day.


----------



## macraven

Charade
Leave the house cleaning for another day
It’s just you and the cat at home so how untidy could your place be..
Watch tv and pretend you are on vacation 
Lol


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Glad you are feeling better. Though, enough to clean? Ack, LoL.


 If I get bored enough I start cleaning. The kitchen at my office was spotless until all the therapists came back in. 



macraven said:


> It’s just you and the cat at home so how untidy could your place be..


 It’s leftover mess from before I went into quarantine. I’m getting tired of looking at it.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Paris so sorry for your loss.  Prayers for your family.  Was Grandma the last of that generation in the family?

Charade glad you have some improvement.  What a family tree for your DH!

Robo you are so good at theming your decorations!  I will do an Autumn Porch decoration but very little inside for Halloween as the children won’t be here.

Glad you all enjoyed your Memorial Day.

We are getting a run of beautiful hot weather here this week.  Yesterday our tree surgeon started some removals.  They worked so hard in the heat.  Not sure when he’s next back to do stump removal but glad things are progressing.

Today we met with son and DIL and baby for lunch.  It was so hot but we were under shade and a courtyard so very comfortable for eating. I thought I might struggle as although there are numerous stands at this location (it used to be an old picture house) a lot of them are carb heavy.  However the fish stand had fresh Chargrilled Sea Bream and it was really good.


----------



## soniam

I only use cheap vodka to make my own perfume and air freshener. It’s not good for much else.

Just took a fast 2 mile walk. I carry 10lb weights with me for some added benefit. Now to vacuum the rug, so that I can do my online yoga. Still don’t feel comfortable enough with our Covid numbers to go to the gym or yoga in person. No one wears masks at them.

Our leaves are turning brown, but it’s due to heat and not much rain.

@J'aime Paris So sorry about your grandmother. It sounds very peaceful though, we shiukd all be so lucky to pass this way.

@Charade67 Good to hear you are feeling better,


----------



## Sue M

Just popping in, have a doctors appt soon.  Gardener is finally back Today. We were so hot nothing was growing but with cooler temp and some rain lawn is growing again.

Paris I’m so sorry  she looks like a lovely lady. Very kind face. Glad she didn’t suffer and went in her sleep.

Charade I remember,  the DNA and family search. I bet it makes him wonder how many more there are. His father seems very er, prolific!  
The cleaning bug is a sure sign you’re feeling better! But don’t over do it!

Disxuni 

Realfood sounds like a nice lunch.


----------



## Metro West

J'aime Paris said:


> DHs grandma passed away last night.  She went very peacefully in her sleep, just as she'd wanted.
> A life well lived, by a beautiful soul....


 I'm sorry...she did looks like a lovely lady. She went the everyone wants to go.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> I`m so sorry Lori, she looked a lovely lady.


Thank you Carole



Lynne G said:


> Oh Paris, I’m so sorry to hear of grandma’s passing last night. May the happy memories always be, and know those we loved are always in our hearts.  My sympathies to your family and all of your DH’s family and friends of his grandma.
> 
> And Paris, yes, a short greeting, meaning good year.  In that today is the first full
> day of the new civil year in the Jewish calendar, as last evening Rosh Hashanah began.
> 
> Ah, love when the sunlight streaming into the windows.  Will certainly enjoy my lunchtime walk with shades on.  Yay!


Very sweet Lynne, thank you



Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. I actually have something to post about today.  Some of you may remember dh's  family story from a couple of years ago. To refresh your memory, and for those who have joined since then, let me explain.
> 
> My husband is adopted. A few years ago he did one of those Ancestry DNA tests. He matched as a close relative with a young woman in Nebraska. She was also adopted and was looking for info on her bio family. She eventually found her bio father and he is most likely dh's half brother. It looks like dh has 3 half siblings.  The girl's father has a brother and a sister. The 3 siblings didn't seem interested in finding out more, so dh didn't pursue the relationship. He does, however, keep in touch with the young woman who is probably his niece. She moved to Los Angeles and we met her there when we were visiting back in 2019.
> What  we do know now is that the man who was probably dh's bio father was a traveling salesman who had a history of cheating on his wife.  One of his sons had a one night stand that resulted in the birth of the young woman.  This is starting to sound like a soap opera.
> 
> Last night dh got an email from another woman who has matched as a close relative.  Now get this - she was also adopted.  Now dh is wondering if he possibly has another sister. This woman was born in North Carolina. Dh is from South Carolina. Both states were part of the traveling salesman's territory.  Dh is going to write back to the woman today and see what he can find out.
> 
> 
> 
> Disxuni - Hi. Good to see you again.
> 
> Paris - I am very sorry to hear of your dh's grandmother's passing.
> 
> Today is day 5 of quarantine. I think I am feeling up to doing a little light cleaning around the house.


Thank you Charade

Very interesting story about your DH.   Amazing what technology can help find!



soniam said:


> I only use cheap vodka to make my own perfume and air freshener. It’s not good for much else.
> 
> Just took a fast 2 mile walk. I carry 10lb weights with me for some added benefit. Now to vacuum the rug, so that I can do my online yoga. Still don’t feel comfortable enough with our Covid numbers to go to the gym or yoga in person. No one wears masks at them.
> 
> Our leaves are turning brown, but it’s due to heat and not much rain.
> 
> @J'aime Paris So sorry about your grandmother. It sounds very peaceful though, we shiukd all be so lucky to pass this way.
> 
> @Charade67 Good to hear you are feeling better,


Yes, grandma was blessed to pass in her own home...thank you




Sue M said:


> Just popping in, have a doctors appt soon.  Gardener is finally back Today. We were so hot nothing was growing but with cooler temp and some rain lawn is growing again.
> 
> Paris I’m so sorry  she looks like a lovely lady. Very kind face. Glad she didn’t suffer and went in her sleep.
> 
> Charade I remember,  the DNA and family search. I bet it makes him wonder how many more there are. His father seems very er, prolific!
> The cleaning bug is a sure sign you’re feeling better! But don’t over do it!
> 
> Disxuni
> 
> Realfood sounds like a nice lunch.


Thank you Sue, she was so lovely

And good luck at your appt!



Metro West said:


> I'm sorry...she did looks like a lovely lady. She went the everyone wants to go.


Thank you, Metro....she was very much at peace and surrounded by love






I truly appreciate everyone's kind words!      Thank you so much!  

We will celebrate grandma's life on Saturday.....it will be joyful....she'd want us to remember her with happy faces.   And we will!   The sadness lies not in her death, but in the fact that we will miss her being with us.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. I actually have something to post about today.  Some of you may remember dh's  family story from a couple of years ago. To refresh your memory, and for those who have joined since then, let me explain.
> 
> My husband is adopted. A few years ago he did one of those Ancestry DNA tests. He matched as a close relative with a young woman in Nebraska. She was also adopted and was looking for info on her bio family. She eventually found her bio father and he is most likely dh's half brother. It looks like dh has 3 half siblings.  The girl's father has a brother and a sister. The 3 siblings didn't seem interested in finding out more, so dh didn't pursue the relationship. He does, however, keep in touch with the young woman who is probably his niece. She moved to Los Angeles and we met her there when we were visiting back in 2019.
> What  we do know now is that the man who was probably dh's bio father was a traveling salesman who had a history of cheating on his wife.  One of his sons had a one night stand that resulted in the birth of the young woman.  This is starting to sound like a soap opera.
> 
> Last night dh got an email from another woman who has matched as a close relative.  Now get this - she was also adopted.  Now dh is wondering if he possibly has another sister. This woman was born in North Carolina. Dh is from South Carolina. Both states were part of the traveling salesman's territory.  Dh is going to write back to the woman today and see what he can find out.
> 
> 
> 
> Disxuni - Hi. Good to see you again.
> 
> Paris - I am very sorry to hear of your dh's grandmother's passing.
> 
> Today is day 5 of quarantine. I think I am feeling up to doing a little light cleaning around the house.



That is an amazing story Charade. Please keep us updated on what happens, and hope it`s a success story with new relatives hopefully coming together.

Glad you`re doing better.....agree with mac......housework can wait. But, I hear you.....I can`t stand mess and would have to do it.





soniam said:


> I only use cheap vodka to make my own perfume and air freshener. It’s not good for much else.
> 
> Just took a fast 2 mile walk. I carry 10lb weights with me for some added benefit. Now to vacuum the rug, so that I can do my online yoga. Still don’t feel comfortable enough with our Covid numbers to go to the gym or yoga in person. No one wears masks at them.
> 
> Our leaves are turning brown, but it’s due to heat and not much rain.
> 
> @J'aime Paris So sorry about your grandmother. It sounds very peaceful though, we shiukd all be so lucky to pass this way.
> 
> @Charade67 Good to hear you are feeling better,




Yep, never drank cheap liquor/wine/beer ever.....not worth it. Oh the competition thing trying to find the cheapest products??......we don`t drink the stuff, we find them for a joke just to see who can get the worst offering......lol....

It`s getting common here now to see very few people with masks anywhere now.....I do think the leaves do look pretty at this early stage of autumn, but further in when they just look dead.....not so pretty.



@Disxuni almost missed you there......glad to see you post and hope things are good with you.......






Gorgeous afternoon here again. We are being spoiled with some beautiful early September weather and taking advantage of while we can. Another mini heatwave is forecast next week.....will look forward to another week of summer clothing.

Decided on grilled fish tonight, fish shack had some interesting catches today. Got some gorgeous white fish and mussels, so will make a butter sauce for the mussels and have it with the baked fish and green salad with some baked tomatoes. Looking forward to that.

It`s been lovely but you can feel that chill creep in around early evenings now. I love that too. We are lucky to have proper seasons here.


----------



## macraven

It’s sad to loss a grandma
Thinking about you Jamie


----------



## keishashadow

Oh, Lori, so sorry for your loss.  your Grandma looked like a lovely lady, celebrate her life by living your best one.  Hugs


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally getting to do a quick stop in

Had a great weekend in the city with the kids, and celebrating dh's grandma's birthday.  We are extremely blessed to still have her here with us.  She is still living on her own yet (in a seniors's separate living facility) and get this....she is STILL QUILTING at 100 yrs old!!!  Her mind is a sharp as a tack, and she asks questions and knows about all of her great and great-great grandchildren.  Her hearing is not good - even with hearing aids...but other than her hearing, she is extremely healthy yet.  It was a great weekend and mostly like a family reunion.  Many of the cousins came...and even though they changed the way the party went...most of the families still traveled to gather together.  It was a mini family reunion.  

Back to work today...and I am already wishing it was Friday lol.  



J'aime Paris said:


> This was grandma Corinne on Father's Day, just a few months ago. So vivacious, even at 93. She will be missed by us all....


I am so sorry to hear about your Grandma.  May all the amazing memories you have with her lighten your grief in the coming days.  Grandparents can leave an amazing impression on us. I hope in the coming days and milestones that happen in the future that your memories of her will lessen the grief you feel.  


Charade67 said:


> Today is day 5 of quarantine. I think I am feeling up to doing a little light cleaning around the house.


I am glad your feeling a little better.  I hope that the worst of your symptoms are done.  Hopefully your taste and smell come back soon.  My taste came back fairly fast after contracting covid...but I'm still struggling with smell.  It has to be a fairly strong scent for me to smell it...and I will only get a glimpse of it...then it's gone.  Don't be surprised if you still have a couple of rough days.  I remember feeling good...thinking wow...that wasn't that bad...then WHAM!!!!  Days 6&7 were the worst for me.  But I never did get a cough.  It is soooo weird how it affect people do differently.  No 2 people have the same reactions/side effects.  

Well...I should finishing scanning some health and safety papers and get them sent off.  My setting up and re-organizing our system here has taken me longer than I though...but when our H&S guy is back, it should be easier for him to maintain.  

Have a great day everyone.  Stay safe!!!!!


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> That is an amazing story Charade. Please keep us updated on what happens, and hope it`s a success story with new relatives hopefully coming together.
> 
> Glad you`re doing better.....agree with mac......housework can wait. But, I hear you.....I can`t stand mess and would have to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, never drank cheap liquor/wine/beer ever.....not worth it. Oh the competition thing trying to find the cheapest products??......we don`t drink the stuff, we find them for a joke just to see who can get the worst offering......lol....
> 
> It`s getting common here now to see very few people with masks anywhere now.....I do think the leaves do look pretty at this early stage of autumn, but further in when they just look dead.....not so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> @Disxuni almost missed you there......glad to see you post and hope things are good with you.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous afternoon here again. We are being spoiled with some beautiful early September weather and taking advantage of while we can. Another mini heatwave is forecast next week.....will look forward to another week of summer clothing.
> 
> Decided on grilled fish tonight, fish shack had some interesting catches today. Got some gorgeous white fish and mussels, so will make a butter sauce for the mussels and have it with the baked fish and green salad with some baked tomatoes. Looking forward to that.
> 
> It`s been lovely but you can feel that chill creep in around early evenings now. I love that too. We are lucky to have proper seasons here.


I once got a 750 ml bottle of vodka on clearance for 99 cents!!   Never drank it though.  Gave it as a white elephant gift, lol!

Fresh mussels?  Yes, please!!




macraven said:


> It’s sad to loss a grandma
> Thinking about you Jamie


Thank you Mac




keishashadow said:


> Oh, Lori, so sorry for your loss.  your Grandma looked like a lovely lady, celebrate her life by living your best one.  Hugs


Agreed Keisha....must honor her by living well!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally getting to do a quick stop in
> 
> Had a great weekend in the city with the kids, and celebrating dh's grandma's birthday.  We are extremely blessed to still have her here with us.  She is still living on her own yet (in a seniors's separate living facility) and get this....she is STILL QUILTING at 100 yrs old!!!  Her mind is a sharp as a tack, and she asks questions and knows about all of her great and great-great grandchildren.  Her hearing is not good - even with hearing aids...but other than her hearing, she is extremely healthy yet.  It was a great weekend and mostly like a family reunion.  Many of the cousins came...and even though they changed the way the party went...most of the families still traveled to gather together.  It was a mini family reunion.
> 
> Back to work today...and I am already wishing it was Friday lol.
> 
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about your Grandma.  May all the amazing memories you have with her lighten your grief in the coming days.  Grandparents can leave an amazing impression on us. I hope in the coming days and milestones that happen in the future that your memories of her will lessen the grief you feel.
> 
> I am glad your feeling a little better.  I hope that the worst of your symptoms are done.  Hopefully your taste and smell come back soon.  My taste came back fairly fast after contracting covid...but I'm still struggling with smell.  It has to be a fairly strong scent for me to smell it...and I will only get a glimpse of it...then it's gone.  Don't be surprised if you still have a couple of rough days.  I remember feeling good...thinking wow...that wasn't that bad...then WHAM!!!!  Days 6&7 were the worst for me.  But I never did get a cough.  It is soooo weird how it affect people do differently.  No 2 people have the same reactions/side effects.
> 
> Well...I should finishing scanning some health and safety papers and get them sent off.  My setting up and re-organizing our system here has taken me longer than I though...but when our H&S guy is back, it should be easier for him to maintain.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.  Stay safe!!!!!


What a heartwarming story Pumpkin!  I'm so glad your DHs grandma could be properly celebrated!!  It's wonderful she's still active and sharp!!

And thank you for your kind words....we will have so many memories.   A couple years ago, grandma wrote out, by hand, all her best recipes.  She then gifted a book to each family, so we can always have her delicious food at family gatherings.  It was such a labor of love and we will cherish it!






Loaded nachos for supper....close enough to tacos for Tuesday, lol!!
Thinking a glass of wine will be poured soon.  And a few minutes of chilling on the patio while the dogs run about the yard.


----------



## Sue M

Well back from doctor & errands!  Picked up a coho salmon for dinner which I’ll put on the grill after I doctor it up in a foil packet. Having with a salad. I think there’s just enough cherry tomatoes ripe in the garden. 
Beautiful day. Sitting in the deck enjoying the mountain and inlet views. But now the sun has moved and I’m in the shade! 
May have a little shut eye before I start dinner!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, fish for Julie and Sue.  Nope, not in this house.  With mom being the main cook, I hate any smell or taste if any fish or other from the sea. 

Sue, hope doctor visit went well.

Made chicken with red peppers, and made potato salad. Thought I had some leftover from Sunday, but nope. I guess someone ate it. So, with some potatoes sitting around, made my own potato salad. Little one added a pickle with hers, as not a potato salad fan. But as the men are both working tonight, there is both chicken and salad left for them. And I think there was still a pickle in the jar, if they want that too. I know both will ask what was for dinner, and was anything left.

Still warm out, and lunchtime walk was wonderful. Sunny as all, that glorious blue skies. And yeah, news from morning time, and now evening time, both said will be a stormy Wednesday. Oh well. It will still be a 83 degree high temp day.


----------



## Monykalyn

Long day back-not just for me either: son had advance band right after school, then marching band practice tonite for 3 hours. Thankfully we have good weather this week (80's, low humidity). I was also informed today he needs a different kind of trombone for advance band (at least he uses school instrument for marching as he plays baritone with them)


Charade67 said:


> Last night dh got an email from another woman who has matched as a close relative. Now get this - she was also adopted. Now dh is wondering if he possibly has another sister. This woman was born in North Carolina. Dh is from South Carolina. Both states were part of the traveling salesman's territory. Dh is going to write back to the woman today and see what he can find out.


 I remember that story. Wow he may have more family out there-kinda cool. That is how DH's oldest daughter found us a couple years ago-no idea of her existence until then-yet she and her family are fully integrated into ours-Paige (UCF kid) regularly spends weekends with them when she is in Florida for school-she is over so much in fact their dog was so happy to see her she sat on Paige to give her a hug-cute picture. We are doing HHN in a couple weeks with them too-their first time!


Realfoodfans said:


> Chargrilled Sea Bream and it was really good.


 Saw this on instagram-looks so good!!


J'aime Paris said:


> We will celebrate grandma's life on Saturday.....it will be joyful....she'd want us to remember her with happy faces. And we will! The sadness lies not in her death, but in the fact that we will miss her being with us.


 What a wonderful tribute! Sounds like a very neat lady-so sorry for your loss.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> she is STILL QUILTING at 100 yrs old


 This is so cool!! And that is 100 years YOUNG there    I have a resident who was an artisan at Silver Dollar City for decades-he now does those twisted wire trees with the beads as his hobby-they are GORGEOUS! He sells them at cost to staff and friends-says he does it to stay busy. The larger ones he could sell for hundreds of dollars if he wanted to-I know several staff have offered to help him set up an ebay shop-the Social worker would help him keep track-but he's not interested.  People are so dang talented!!

Think we are gonna take advantage of the nice weather and walk the dog-gotta get my HHN legs on!


----------



## keishashadow

News flash:  the dark arts at Hogwarts castle returns 9/18

interesting travel planning day here.  Found the Polynesian open on DVC today.  Jumped on that quickly. Unheard of at under 3 weeks out.  

SWA flights dropped to $89 each way for next two trips

&

My rental car dropped $50

assume people are cancelling in droves.

PS keep seeing Royal Pacific our dates in Oct at hefty AP discount too…$234 a night.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Had a great weekend in the city with the kids, and celebrating dh's grandma's birthday. We are extremely blessed to still have her here with us.


aw, that’s a lovely weekend indeed


Sue M said:


> Picked up a coho salmon for dinner


i love how you say it so casually, coho salmon is rather scarce here & very ‘dear’


Lynne G said:


> I hate any smell or taste if any fish or other from the sea.


unless it’s fried in oil, most fish I’ve prepared really didn’t have any sort of odor, fishy or otherwise.  my rule of thumb, if it has any smell in the store’s case, it stays there.  My mom always told me to look into their leyes.  Um, no thank you.  I’ll catch them but, prefer to release them & not be responsible for ending them lol. 


Monykalyn said:


> Think we are gonna take advantage of the nice weather and walk the dog-gotta get my HHN legs on!


seriously, the parks are definitely powerful motivators to move it, move it here too!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, I got $189 AP rate for week day rate at Royal, Keisha.  And yay, saw on Facebook AP page, that dark arts returning the day before I do.  And did get a rental drop, but now $30 higher than I last booked last week.  I will keep checking though.  And my SW flights big increase in price, but snagged a discount and round trip for 13,000 points, that were originally booked at 20,300, and now showing 27,500 for same flights, but still salty that they removed my early morning non stop flight.  And did get a good drop the one time for little one’s flight.  Now also showing a much higher price for round trip, and salty that she also had her morning nonstop flight moved to lunchtime.  No nonstop flights that morning either.  Boo SW. 

Ooh that time of night I say goodnight.


----------



## macraven

Sweet deal Lynne !


----------



## Robo56

Good Tuesday evening Sans family  








tink1957 said:


> Robo...I'm so sorry about your daughter's eye...praying for a good outcome. It's scary because both my daughter and I had the Moderna shot.



Thank you Tink. So glad to hear you and your daughter did ok with the Moderna.

Your trip is coming up soon.  I know you are looking forward to it. You deserve a nice vacation.




macraven said:


> It’s the pumpkin..!



It’s the poison Apple stein mug.







Sue M said:


> Robo great tree! We used to decorate our courtyard, when the kids were young. But because the only kids that came trick or treating were their friends due to the fact our house is on a dark lane, no street lights and most of the driveways are dark & steep, we stopped doing that when they got older and we no longer got trick or treaters!



Thank you Sue. I do love Halloween. I have a little Halloween party every Halloween for the family. We do still get a few Trick or Treaters. I give away full size candy bars so the kids like coming to our house....LOL




Schumigirl said:


> Thank you Robbie.....it has been a lovely anniversary........last night was both of us on a sofa watching a movie.....doesn`t get much better than that!



A nice way to way to end an evening sitting with your honey pie watching a good movie. May you and your sweetheart have many more Happy Anniversary’s.




schumigirl said:


> Love the trees as always, they are beautiful and you decorate them so well.......I wish we celebrated Halloween over here the same way Americans do.



Thank you. I do love Halloween decorations for sure. I think folks are in the mood to celebrate a little this year. Halloween decorations are flying off the shelves.




schumigirl said:


> Still doing the phone calls to people, not as many though, but there are still some who want them, and always passes an hour or two each time.



I think it is so wonderful you are still making phone calls to people. It makes a big difference to know someone cares enough to take to the time to call and listen to those who are lonely.




Lynne G said:


> Robo, enjoyed seeing the next tree decorated. So colorfully done, and some fun finds



Thanks Lynne...Shana Tova






Lynne G said:


> Got to hold my not quite two weeks old great niece. She is so cute, I think her blue eyes will stay blue, and just a bit of hair, and wearing a headband



Those sweet little babies are so precious. Glad to hear you got to spend some holding time with your great niece.





J'aime Paris said:


> WOW WOW WOW!!!!
> This is fantastic! You are so creative Robo!!



Thank you.




Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I'm feeling a bit better today. I got a little more sleep last night.



Charade so glad to hear you are feeling a bit better.




keishashadow said:


> Robbie does do up the trees with such care. did we have the WDW item reveal? Hocus pocus book is very cool.



1. Was the Poison Apple stein under the tree.
2. Madame Leota light up ornament my sister gave me last year.








schumigirl said:


> Few wrap sandwiches, some scones, cake and they brought some fresh cream cakes she made...she is an amazing baker, but she does tell me I do better meringues than her! I take all compliments



Sounds yummy.




Disxuni said:


> Hey, everyone, sorry for poofing again! Finally decided to just reset my password since in the past I keep forgetting and locking out. I hope you've all had a good Labor Day if you celebrate it! If not, hope you simply had a good day whether you had the day off, or worked!
> 
> Also, it's Taco Tuesday, so yay for those who plan on getting their taco on



Good to see you post Disxuni.





J'aime Paris said:


> DHs grandma passed away last night. She went very peacefully in her sleep, just as she'd wanted.
> A life well lived, by a beautiful soul....
> 
> This was grandma Corinne on Father's Day, just a few months ago. So vivacious, even at 93. She will be missed by us all....



So sorry to hear of her passing. She looks like a happy, beautiful lady in her photo. Prayers for you all as you celebrate her life and the love she shared with you all.




Charade67 said:


> My husband is adopted. A few years ago he did one of those Ancestry DNA tests. He matched as a close relative with a young woman in Nebraska. She was also adopted and was looking for info on her bio family. She eventually found her bio father and he is most likely dh's half brother. It looks like dh has 3 half siblings. The girl's father has a brother and a sister. The 3 siblings didn't seem interested in finding out more, so dh didn't pursue the relationship. He does, however, keep in touch with the young woman who is probably his niece. She moved to Los Angeles and we met her there when we were visiting back in 2019.
> What we do know now is that the man who was probably dh's bio father was a traveling salesman who had a history of cheating on his wife. One of his sons had a one night stand that resulted in the birth of the young woman. This is starting to sound like a soap opera.



Wow the advancement in testing in genetics is awesome. Hope your hubby finds out what he wants to.




Realfoodfans said:


> Robo you are so good at theming your decorations! I will do an Autumn Porch decoration but very little inside for Halloween as the children won’t be here.



Thank you.




keishashadow said:


> interesting travel planning day here. Found the Polynesian open on DVC today. Jumped on that quickly. Unheard of at under 3 weeks out.



Glad to hear things are falling into place for your trip.

You used to do a sticky for dates that people were traveling to HHN didn’t you? I notice something missing off the boards this time of year and I think that’s it.


Pumpkin congratulations to your hubby’s grandma on her 100th birthday.



We had a nice pleasant start to the day today. It was in the 60’s this morning. I did a little work in the yard then picked up my Aunt, Cousin and Sister and we drove to the Farmer and the Frenchman for lunch. We had a wonderful visit and the food was delicious.

Delivered everyone back home then made a couple stops and back home to make dinner for hubby and prep some meals for him for while I’am away.

I have pedicure and hair appointment tomorrow morning. The house is scrubbed and the laundry is done. Just need to pack tomorrow. I will leave real early Thursday morning if all goes well. I want to get though Nashville, Chattanooga and Atlanta hopefully early.

Night light so no one stubs their toe.


----------



## macraven

Duh !!!

Yes it was the poison apple !


----------



## macraven

Playing catch up tonight on what I have missed today
So many have posted and I finally have read and now all caught up, but most of you are now in bed.

How could I have missed it was the poison apple Stein !!
I remember it clearly now Robbie.

Nice weather here the last few days but back into the 90’s  by later this week

I can handle if Orlando has hot weather when I go this month but hope it will be rain free

Sweet dreams to all!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I once got a 750 ml bottle of vodka on clearance for 99 cents!!   Never drank it though.  Gave it as a white elephant gift, lol!
> 
> Fresh mussels?  Yes, please!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed Keisha....must honor her by living well!
> 
> 
> 
> What a heartwarming story Pumpkin!  I'm so glad your DHs grandma could be properly celebrated!!  It's wonderful she's still active and sharp!!
> 
> And thank you for your kind words....we will have so many memories.   A couple years ago, grandma wrote out, by hand, all her best recipes.  She then gifted a book to each family, so we can always have her delicious food at family gatherings.  It was such a labor of love and we will cherish it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loaded nachos for supper....close enough to tacos for Tuesday, lol!!
> Thinking a glass of wine will be poured soon.  And a few minutes of chilling on the patio while the dogs run about the yard.
> View attachment 602943




lol.....that`s what we do with the bottles we do find!! Gift them to various things.....to be honest it`s been a long time since we`ve done anything like that as we haven`t had that many get togethers over the last 20 months or so, starting to change now though. I cannot imagine what 99c vodka would do to your brain though lol......

Mussels were gorgeous....very plump! I`m looking forward to having oysters again on Monday night when we`re out for dinner......Tom`s face however is a picture as I devour them......lol......he`s not a fan!

I love the gift of the recipe book Lori....what a beautiful and very personal item for you to cherish now. Past recipes are often so lost in life, but you`ll always have them and can pass them on to your daughter.




Lynne G said:


> I hate any smell or taste if any fish or other from the sea.



Fresh fish shouldn`t smell "fishy"...ever. If it did, I wouldn`t have it in the house.




keishashadow said:


> News flash:  the dark arts at Hogwarts castle returns 9/18
> 
> interesting travel planning day here.  Found the Polynesian open on DVC today.  Jumped on that quickly. Unheard of at under 3 weeks out.
> 
> SWA flights dropped to $89 each way for next two trips
> 
> &
> 
> My rental car dropped $50
> 
> assume people are cancelling in droves.
> 
> PS keep seeing Royal Pacific our dates in Oct at hefty AP discount too…$234 a night.
> 
> 
> aw, that’s a lovely weekend indeed
> 
> i love how you say it so casually, coho salmon is rather scarce here & very ‘dear’
> 
> unless it’s fried in oil, most fish I’ve prepared really didn’t have any sort of odor, fishy or otherwise.  my rule of thumb, if it has any smell in the store’s case, it stays there.  My mom always told me to look into their leyes.  Um, no thank you.  I’ll catch them but, prefer to release them & not be responsible for ending them lol.
> 
> seriously, the parks are definitely powerful motivators to move it, move it here too!




Yes, the eyes have it......lol......I tend to buy my fish filleted already, but there are some fish you have to buy whole and we do like to buy whole salmon and fillet and portion it ourselves......but.....Tom does cut the head tail and guts it for me first. It`s something quite easy to do once you do it once......but yes, my granny always taught me from being very young, if the eyes don`t look healthy, don`t touch it.

I`ve never caught a fish so can`t claim to have ended a fish either.......don`t fancy that at all.






Robo56 said:


> Good Tuesday evening Sans family
> 
> View attachment 603003
> 
> View attachment 603007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Tink. So glad to hear you and your daughter did ok with the Moderna.
> 
> Your trip is coming up soon.  I know you are looking forward to it. You deserve a nice vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s the poison Apple stein mug.
> 
> View attachment 603008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sue. I do love Halloween. I have a little Halloween party every Halloween for the family. We do still get a few Trick or Treaters. I give away full size candy bars so the kids like coming to our house....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice way to way to end an evening sitting with your honey pie watching a good movie. May you and your sweetheart have many more Happy Anniversary’s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I do love Halloween decorations for sure. I think folks are in the mood to celebrate a little this year. Halloween decorations are flying off the shelves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is so wonderful you are still making phone calls to people. It makes a big difference to know someone cares enough to take to the time to call and listen to those who are lonely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lynne...Shana Tova
> 
> View attachment 603011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those sweet little babies are so precious. Glad to hear you got to spend some holding time with your great niece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charade so glad to hear you are feeling a bit better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Was the Poison Apple stein under the tree.
> 2. Madame Leota light up ornament my sister gave me last year.
> 
> View attachment 603013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you post Disxuni.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear of her passing. She looks like a happy, beautiful lady in her photo. Prayers for you all as you celebrate her life and the love she shared with you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow the advancement in testing in genetics is awesome. Hope your hubby finds out what he wants to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear things are falling into place for your trip.
> 
> You used to do a sticky for dates that people were traveling to HHN didn’t you? I notice something missing off the boards this time of year and I think that’s it.
> 
> 
> Pumpkin congratulations to your hubby’s grandma on her 100th birthday.
> 
> View attachment 603004
> 
> We had a nice pleasant start to the day today. It was in the 60’s this morning. I did a little work in the yard then picked up my Aunt, Cousin and Sister and we drove to the Farmer and the Frenchman for lunch. We had a wonderful visit and the food was delicious.
> 
> Delivered everyone back home then made a couple stops and back home to make dinner for hubby and prep some meals for him for while I’am away.
> 
> I have pedicure and hair appointment tomorrow morning. The house is scrubbed and the laundry is done. Just need to pack tomorrow. I will leave real early Thursday morning if all goes well. I want to get though Nashville, Chattanooga and Atlanta hopefully early.
> 
> Night light so no one stubs their toe.
> 
> View attachment 603017



Love the night light Robbie......and your trip is actually just around the corner.....nice....hope you have a safe journey when you do leave.

Sounds a lovely day with your family members and some relaxation too for you, always nice to enjoy. I never get pedicures, but do love some salon time.

It`s shocking how many people are alone and don`t have any family members to talk to at all Robbie. And they do enjoy the chats, I listen for the most part and they all have such wonderful and sometimes sad tales to tell, but I`m glad to be doing something.

Have a fabulous trip......





macraven said:


> Playing catch up tonight on what I have missed today
> So many have posted and I finally have read and now all caught up, but most of you are now in bed.
> 
> How could I have missed it was the poison apple !!
> I remember it clearly now Robbie.
> 
> Nice weather here the last few days but back into the 90’s  by later this week
> 
> I can handle if Orlando has hot weather when I go this month but hope it will be rain free
> 
> Sweet dreams to all!



Good to see you post.....I know you`ve been busy!

Yes, hope your visit is rain free.......nothing worse than being soaked.......hope you are sound asleep now......





Had a weird dream the Queen was a family member and not sure if she was my mother in the dream as Tom was having a laugh with her about me for some reason.......weird.

Another beautiful day here again......going to be another warm one.....not as hot as mac though....I wish!!! But, shorts and maybe not sunscreen as we`re out so early walking, the sun is quite low now, but then again.....might as well. Then a meet up with some friends for maybe lunch out.

Slept like a top last night even though it the heat was higher, Tom apparently didn`t. Oh dear.

Melon and grapes chopped with some pineapple and mango I think this morning and popped another batch of muffins in the oven last night, so they`ll be lovely for breakfast. Going to make some savoury muffins I think for tomorrow, I`m assured they are so good. hmm.





























Hava wonderful Wednesday.........​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh I see camel is near that funnel cloud. As yep, today’s forecast is those thunderstorms coming later in the day, will bring flash flooding and chances, once again, for tornadoes to form. I fully expect my phone to flash weather alerts later too.

But camel is here, to remind all to stay safe whatever the weather, and get over this mid week hump of a Wednesday, and yay, a Friday will be here before ya know it. And double yay yay, both older one and I will be having a lazy Friday. Three day weekend coming up for me? Woot!

Robo, good to hear from you, and yay, for getting some pampering before you leave. Is is it next Thursday, not tomorrow, right? Safe travels. Lunch with all sounded quite lovely, and glad you could meet up with them for a meal before you leave. And yep, I have to stock up the kitchen for the family before I leave. And I hope you have a happy and healthy new year too. And great night light.

Pumpkin, a very happy birthday to your DH’s grandmother. Wonderful she is celebrating her 100th birthday. 

And yay, Schumi having another warm day, though sorry both you and Tom did not have a good night’s sleep. Hope you both get a better one tonight. Fruit and muffins sound like a perfect start to the day.

And with me, back to that routine and tea.

A most wonderful Wednesday homies. Warm and stormy Wednesday for me.


----------



## Charade67

Another night of not sleeping well. Maybe I will get back to sleep later this morning. The only Covid symptom still remaining  is the loss of taster and smell. Last night dh offered to bring me food from our favorite Mexican restaurant.  I told him there was no point since I couldn't taste it. 



Sue M said:


> Charade I remember, the DNA and family search. I bet it makes him wonder how many more there are. His father seems very er, prolific!
> The cleaning bug is a sure sign you’re feeling better! But don’t over do it!


 We know he had 3 children with his wife and at least one possible child outside his marriage. We don't know 100% that this is his birth family since no one was interested in taking an official DNA test. However, I think the matches on Ancestry are pretty accurate.  It has matched me with some  of my family members that I know are correct. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Very interesting story about your DH. Amazing what technology can help find!


I joked with dh that he has family members coming out of the woodwork and he hasn't even won the lottery. 



schumigirl said:


> That is an amazing story Charade. Please keep us updated on what happens, and hope it`s a success story with new relatives hopefully coming together.


 Hopefully she will respond to his email soon. While his mother was still alive he was never interested in finding out anything about his birth family, but now that people are finding him, he is interested in learning more. 



schumigirl said:


> Glad you`re doing better.....agree with mac......housework can wait. But, I hear you.....I can`t stand mess and would have to do it.


I didn't do much. Just straightened up things that were looking too messy.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Had a great weekend in the city with the kids, and celebrating dh's grandma's birthday. We are extremely blessed to still have her here with us. She is still living on her own yet (in a seniors's separate living facility) and get this....she is STILL QUILTING at 100 yrs old!!! Her mind is a sharp as a tack, and she asks questions and knows about all of her great and great-great grandchildren. Her hearing is not good - even with hearing aids...but other than her hearing, she is extremely healthy yet. It was a great weekend and mostly like a family reunion. Many of the cousins came...and even though they changed the way the party went...most of the families still traveled to gather together. It was a mini family reunion.


She sounds like an amazing woman. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> My taste came back fairly fast after contracting covid...but I'm still struggling with smell.


That's encouraging. I hope I get my taste back soon. 



Monykalyn said:


> I remember that story. Wow he may have more family out there-kinda cool. That is how DH's oldest daughter found us a couple years ago-no idea of her existence until then-yet she and her family are fully integrated into ours-


 I remember your story too. Something similar happened with a friend on mine only they were aware of the child's existence. When my friend's husband was young (19/20 and before they were married) he fathered a child with his then girlfriend. There was a big breakup and she told him the baby wasn't his. He requested a paternity test and she responded by taking the baby and disappearing. 19 years later the child found him and she has been fully accepted into the family. 



keishashadow said:


> News flash: the dark arts at Hogwarts castle returns 9/18


Cool. Something else to look forward to.



Lynne G said:


> Ooh, I got $189 AP rate for week day rate at Royal,


That's an awesome rate for that hotel.



Robo56 said:


> Night light so no one stubs their toe.


 Cool light. 

Going to try to get back to sleep now. Wish me luck.


----------



## Lynne G

Wishing you luck you get more restful sleep Charade.  And I hope your taste and smell come back shortly.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 603060
> 
> 
> 
> And yay, Schumi having another warm day, though sorry both you and Tom did not have a good night’s sleep. Hope you both get a better one tonight. Fruit and muffins sound like a perfect start to the day.
> 
> And with me, back to that routine and tea.



Nope, I had a brilliant sleep, it was Tom who didn`t. 

Enjoy your tea. 




Charade67 said:


> Another night of not sleeping well. Maybe I will get back to sleep later this morning. The only Covid symptom still remaining  is the loss of taster and smell. Last night dh offered to bring me food from our favorite Mexican restaurant.  I told him there was no point since I couldn't taste it.
> 
> We know he had 3 children with his wife and at least one possible child outside his marriage. We don't know 100% that this is his birth family since no one was interested in taking an official DNA test. However, I think the matches on Ancestry are pretty accurate.  It has matched me with some  of my family members that I know are correct.
> 
> I joked with dh that he has family members coming out of the woodwork and he hasn't even won the lottery.
> 
> Hopefully she will respond to his email soon. While his mother was still alive he was never interested in finding out anything about his birth family, but now that people are finding him, he is interested in learning more.
> 
> I didn't do much. Just straightened up things that were looking too messy.
> 
> She sounds like an amazing woman.
> 
> That's encouraging. I hope I get my taste back soon.
> 
> I remember your story too. Something similar happened with a friend on mine only they were aware of the child's existence. When my friend's husband was young (19/20 and before they were married) he fathered a child with his then girlfriend. There was a big breakup and she told him the baby wasn't his. He requested a paternity test and she responded by taking the baby and disappearing. 19 years later the child found him and she has been fully accepted into the family.
> 
> Cool. Something else to look forward to.
> 
> That's an awesome rate for that hotel.
> 
> Cool light.
> 
> Going to try to get back to sleep now. Wish me luck.



Food will taste wonderful when you get your taste buds back.....everything tasted good to me! 

Housework will still be there, so take your time getting back to normality. 





Everyone is amazed how hot it is today......everyone is in shorts or summer clothes which is so nice to see. 

I was amazed we managed 7 miles today in the heat, even at 7.30 the heat had built up, but we did it, home for a shower, changed and into town for a few bits and met a couple of friends for a coffee and cake instead of lunch. It`s a place in town we haven`t been much since lockdown ended, but most people aren`t wearing masks anymore and it feels normal again and good to see the place has survived. Town wasn`t busy either.

So, spicy chicken kebabs for tonight, just the two of us so they`ll be very spicy and some garlic shrimp on skewers too. 

Planning on sitting out here in the garden all afternoon as it`s forecast to change a little tomorrow with possible thunderstorms coming.....we`ll see. 

Sunscreen and strawberry lemonade for now........


----------



## Metro West

Greetings people from the office down the street from Universal. Going to the dermatologist for my annual check up this afternoon.

Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Greetings people from the office down the street from Universal. Going to the dermatologist for my annual check up this afternoon.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today.



Hope your appointment goes well Todd

I wave to you from our sun to garden……… 

ETA……..we are sitting in shade right now……it is boiling, so have retreated a little to the gazebo……..wooden and open sides, so we have a nice breeze…….too hot to sit in the direct sun.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Hope your appointment goes well Todd
> 
> I wave to you from our sun to garden………
> 
> ETA……..we are sitting in shade right now……it is boiling, so have retreated a little to the gazebo……..wooden and open sides, so we have a nice breeze…….too hot to sit in the direct sun.


 I know what you mean...I try not to get in the sun...my legs are white as white could be. Right now its a balmy 86 and humid at 10:25AM.


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> Madame Leota light up ornament my sister gave me last year.


nice.  mcdonalds had a run of happy meal toys back in early 2000’s.  I still have my light up madame leota one I pull out for Halloween lol.  Burger King had a bunch of Simpson’s Halloween stuff too, have most of them.  i’m sure my boys will inform their cardiologists that’s due to the number of kids’ meals they ate.


macraven said:


> can handle if Orlando has hot weather when I go this month but hope it will be rain free


i’ll vote for that. 


schumigirl said:


> cannot imagine what 99c vodka would do to your brain though lol......





schumigirl said:


> I`ve never caught a fish so can`t claim to have ended a fish either.......don`t fancy that at all.


yep, have enough already on my head lol


Metro West said:


> Going to the dermatologist for my annual check up this afternoon.


good luck, I’ve resigned myself to the inevitable slice & dice every 6 months.  



schumigirl said:


> we are sitting in shade right now……it is boiling, so have retreated a little to the gazebo……..wooden and open sides, so we have a nice breeze…….too hot to sit in the direct sun.


grin & enjoy that heat wave.  Seems as though you’ve had more than your share this year?


----------



## J'aime Paris

Sue M said:


> Well back from doctor & errands!  Picked up a coho salmon for dinner which I’ll put on the grill after I doctor it up in a foil packet. Having with a salad. I think there’s just enough cherry tomatoes ripe in the garden.
> Beautiful day. Sitting in the deck enjoying the mountain and inlet views. But now the sun has moved and I’m in the shade!
> May have a little shut eye before I start dinner!


Nothing better than fresh tomatoes right from the garden!  Your whole meal sounds lovely!




Lynne G said:


> Ah, fish for Julie and Sue.  Nope, not in this house.  With mom being the main cook, I hate any smell or taste if any fish or other from the sea.
> 
> Sue, hope doctor visit went well.
> 
> Made chicken with red peppers, and made potato salad. Thought I had some leftover from Sunday, but nope. I guess someone ate it. So, with some potatoes sitting around, made my own potato salad. Little one added a pickle with hers, as not a potato salad fan. But as the men are both working tonight, there is both chicken and salad left for them. And I think there was still a pickle in the jar, if they want that too. I know both will ask what was for dinner, and was anything left.
> 
> Still warm out, and lunchtime walk was wonderful. Sunny as all, that glorious blue skies. And yeah, news from morning time, and now evening time, both said will be a stormy Wednesday. Oh well. It will still be a 83 degree high temp day.


Do you make cold potato salad or German potato salad?
I make both, but DH prefers the German.



Monykalyn said:


> Long day back-not just for me either: son had advance band right after school, then marching band practice tonite for 3 hours. Thankfully we have good weather this week (80's, low humidity). I was also informed today he needs a different kind of trombone for advance band (at least he uses school instrument for marching as he plays baritone with them)
> I remember that story. Wow he may have more family out there-kinda cool. That is how DH's oldest daughter found us a couple years ago-no idea of her existence until then-yet she and her family are fully integrated into ours-Paige (UCF kid) regularly spends weekends with them when she is in Florida for school-she is over so much in fact their dog was so happy to see her she sat on Paige to give her a hug-cute picture. We are doing HHN in a couple weeks with them too-their first time!
> Saw this on instagram-looks so good!!
> What a wonderful tribute! Sounds like a very neat lady-so sorry for your loss.
> This is so cool!! And that is 100 years YOUNG there    I have a resident who was an artisan at Silver Dollar City for decades-he now does those twisted wire trees with the beads as his hobby-they are GORGEOUS! He sells them at cost to staff and friends-says he does it to stay busy. The larger ones he could sell for hundreds of dollars if he wanted to-I know several staff have offered to help him set up an ebay shop-the Social worker would help him keep track-but he's not interested.  People are so dang talented!!
> 
> Think we are gonna take advantage of the nice weather and walk the dog-gotta get my HHN legs on!


Thank you for your kind wishes...

Is your son able to play at football games and such again?  Is he in a marching band?
Hope all the kids get to make the most of this school year!



keishashadow said:


> News flash:  the dark arts at Hogwarts castle returns 9/18
> 
> interesting travel planning day here.  Found the Polynesian open on DVC today.  Jumped on that quickly. Unheard of at under 3 weeks out.
> 
> SWA flights dropped to $89 each way for next two trips
> 
> &
> 
> My rental car dropped $50
> 
> assume people are cancelling in droves.
> 
> PS keep seeing Royal Pacific our dates in Oct at hefty AP discount too…$234 a night.
> 
> 
> aw, that’s a lovely weekend indeed
> 
> i love how you say it so casually, coho salmon is rather scarce here & very ‘dear’
> 
> unless it’s fried in oil, most fish I’ve prepared really didn’t have any sort of odor, fishy or otherwise.  my rule of thumb, if it has any smell in the store’s case, it stays there.  My mom always told me to look into their leyes.  Um, no thank you.  I’ll catch them but, prefer to release them & not be responsible for ending them lol.
> 
> seriously, the parks are definitely powerful motivators to move it, move it here too!


I love that show!!!  So glad it's returning!  

And nice score on the lower prices, always a win!!



Robo56 said:


> Good Tuesday evening Sans family
> 
> View attachment 603003
> 
> View attachment 603007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Tink. So glad to hear you and your daughter did ok with the Moderna.
> 
> Your trip is coming up soon.  I know you are looking forward to it. You deserve a nice vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s the poison Apple stein mug.
> 
> View attachment 603008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sue. I do love Halloween. I have a little Halloween party every Halloween for the family. We do still get a few Trick or Treaters. I give away full size candy bars so the kids like coming to our house....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice way to way to end an evening sitting with your honey pie watching a good movie. May you and your sweetheart have many more Happy Anniversary’s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I do love Halloween decorations for sure. I think folks are in the mood to celebrate a little this year. Halloween decorations are flying off the shelves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is so wonderful you are still making phone calls to people. It makes a big difference to know someone cares enough to take to the time to call and listen to those who are lonely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lynne...Shana Tova
> 
> View attachment 603011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those sweet little babies are so precious. Glad to hear you got to spend some holding time with your great niece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charade so glad to hear you are feeling a bit better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Was the Poison Apple stein under the tree.
> 2. Madame Leota light up ornament my sister gave me last year.
> 
> View attachment 603013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you post Disxuni.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear of her passing. She looks like a happy, beautiful lady in her photo. Prayers for you all as you celebrate her life and the love she shared with you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow the advancement in testing in genetics is awesome. Hope your hubby finds out what he wants to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear things are falling into place for your trip.
> 
> You used to do a sticky for dates that people were traveling to HHN didn’t you? I notice something missing off the boards this time of year and I think that’s it.
> 
> 
> Pumpkin congratulations to your hubby’s grandma on her 100th birthday.
> 
> View attachment 603004
> 
> We had a nice pleasant start to the day today. It was in the 60’s this morning. I did a little work in the yard then picked up my Aunt, Cousin and Sister and we drove to the Farmer and the Frenchman for lunch. We had a wonderful visit and the food was delicious.
> 
> Delivered everyone back home then made a couple stops and back home to make dinner for hubby and prep some meals for him for while I’am away.
> 
> I have pedicure and hair appointment tomorrow morning. The house is scrubbed and the laundry is done. Just need to pack tomorrow. I will leave real early Thursday morning if all goes well. I want to get though Nashville, Chattanooga and Atlanta hopefully early.
> 
> Night light so no one stubs their toe.
> 
> View attachment 603017


Thank you for the condolences Robo!

Neat Madame Leota ornament!  

You're almost ready to launch for your trip!!  I'm sure it'll be great!!  Can't wait to see some of your awesome pictures!



macraven said:


> Playing catch up tonight on what I have missed today
> So many have posted and I finally have read and now all caught up, but most of you are now in bed.
> 
> How could I have missed it was the poison apple Stein !!
> I remember it clearly now Robbie.
> 
> Nice weather here the last few days but back into the 90’s  by later this week
> 
> I can handle if Orlando has hot weather when I go this month but hope it will be rain free
> 
> Sweet dreams to all!


The 90s are past us at this point.  We will get in the mid 80s this weekend according to the weatherman.

Nice you have a trip coming up too!!!



schumigirl said:


> lol.....that`s what we do with the bottles we do find!! Gift them to various things.....to be honest it`s been a long time since we`ve done anything like that as we haven`t had that many get togethers over the last 20 months or so, starting to change now though. I cannot imagine what 99c vodka would do to your brain though lol......
> 
> Mussels were gorgeous....very plump! I`m looking forward to having oysters again on Monday night when we`re out for dinner......Tom`s face however is a picture as I devour them......lol......he`s not a fan!
> 
> I love the gift of the recipe book Lori....what a beautiful and very personal item for you to cherish now. Past recipes are often so lost in life, but you`ll always have them and can pass them on to your daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh fish shouldn`t smell "fishy"...ever. If it did, I wouldn`t have it in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the eyes have it......lol......I tend to buy my fish filleted already, but there are some fish you have to buy whole and we do like to buy whole salmon and fillet and portion it ourselves......but.....Tom does cut the head tail and guts it for me first. It`s something quite easy to do once you do it once......but yes, my granny always taught me from being very young, if the eyes don`t look healthy, don`t touch it.
> 
> I`ve never caught a fish so can`t claim to have ended a fish either.......don`t fancy that at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the night light Robbie......and your trip is actually just around the corner.....nice....hope you have a safe journey when you do leave.
> 
> Sounds a lovely day with your family members and some relaxation too for you, always nice to enjoy. I never get pedicures, but do love some salon time.
> 
> It`s shocking how many people are alone and don`t have any family members to talk to at all Robbie. And they do enjoy the chats, I listen for the most part and they all have such wonderful and sometimes sad tales to tell, but I`m glad to be doing something.
> 
> Have a fabulous trip......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you post.....I know you`ve been busy!
> 
> Yes, hope your visit is rain free.......nothing worse than being soaked.......hope you are sound asleep now......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a weird dream the Queen was a family member and not sure if she was my mother in the dream as Tom was having a laugh with her about me for some reason.......weird.
> 
> Another beautiful day here again......going to be another warm one.....not as hot as mac though....I wish!!! But, shorts and maybe not sunscreen as we`re out so early walking, the sun is quite low now, but then again.....might as well. Then a meet up with some friends for maybe lunch out.
> 
> Slept like a top last night even though it the heat was higher, Tom apparently didn`t. Oh dear.
> 
> Melon and grapes chopped with some pineapple and mango I think this morning and popped another batch of muffins in the oven last night, so they`ll be lovely for breakfast. Going to make some savoury muffins I think for tomorrow, I`m assured they are so good. hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hava wonderful Wednesday.........​


Oysters Rockefeller are probably my favorite preparation, but I like them other ways too.  Need to see Tom's face when you eat them, lol!!

Just had some fresh strawberries and pineapple with yogurt for breakfast.  On to cup 2 of coffee!



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 603060
> 
> Ooh I see camel is near that funnel cloud. As yep, today’s forecast is those thunderstorms coming later in the day, will bring flash flooding and chances, once again, for tornadoes to form. I fully expect my phone to flash weather alerts later too.
> 
> But camel is here, to remind all to stay safe whatever the weather, and get over this mid week hump of a Wednesday, and yay, a Friday will be here before ya know it. And double yay yay, both older one and I will be having a lazy Friday. Three day weekend coming up for me? Woot!
> 
> Robo, good to hear from you, and yay, for getting some pampering before you leave. Is is it next Thursday, not tomorrow, right? Safe travels. Lunch with all sounded quite lovely, and glad you could meet up with them for a meal before you leave. And yep, I have to stock up the kitchen for the family before I leave. And I hope you have a happy and healthy new year too. And great night light.
> 
> Pumpkin, a very happy birthday to your DH’s grandmother. Wonderful she is celebrating her 100th birthday.
> 
> And yay, Schumi having another warm day, though sorry both you and Tom did not have a good night’s sleep. Hope you both get a better one tonight. Fruit and muffins sound like a perfect start to the day.
> 
> And with me, back to that routine and tea.
> 
> A most wonderful Wednesday homies. Warm and stormy Wednesday for me.


Lynne, you crack me up!  You can find a camel for every occasion!  
Stay safe with those weather warnings though...



Charade67 said:


> Another night of not sleeping well. Maybe I will get back to sleep later this morning. The only Covid symptom still remaining  is the loss of taster and smell. Last night dh offered to bring me food from our favorite Mexican restaurant.  I told him there was no point since I couldn't taste it.
> 
> We know he had 3 children with his wife and at least one possible child outside his marriage. We don't know 100% that this is his birth family since no one was interested in taking an official DNA test. However, I think the matches on Ancestry are pretty accurate.  It has matched me with some  of my family members that I know are correct.
> 
> I joked with dh that he has family members coming out of the woodwork and he hasn't even won the lottery.
> 
> Hopefully she will respond to his email soon. While his mother was still alive he was never interested in finding out anything about his birth family, but now that people are finding him, he is interested in learning more.
> 
> I didn't do much. Just straightened up things that were looking too messy.
> 
> She sounds like an amazing woman.
> 
> That's encouraging. I hope I get my taste back soon.
> 
> I remember your story too. Something similar happened with a friend on mine only they were aware of the child's existence. When my friend's husband was young (19/20 and before they were married) he fathered a child with his then girlfriend. There was a big breakup and she told him the baby wasn't his. He requested a paternity test and she responded by taking the baby and disappearing. 19 years later the child found him and she has been fully accepted into the family.
> 
> Cool. Something else to look forward to.
> 
> That's an awesome rate for that hotel.
> 
> Cool light.
> 
> Going to try to get back to sleep now. Wish me luck.


Sweet dreams Charade!!  Hope you can catch up on your rest!



schumigirl said:


> Nope, I had a brilliant sleep, it was Tom who didn`t.
> 
> Enjoy your tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food will taste wonderful when you get your taste buds back.....everything tasted good to me!
> 
> Housework will still be there, so take your time getting back to normality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is amazed how hot it is today......everyone is in shorts or summer clothes which is so nice to see.
> 
> I was amazed we managed 7 miles today in the heat, even at 7.30 the heat had built up, but we did it, home for a shower, changed and into town for a few bits and met a couple of friends for a coffee and cake instead of lunch. It`s a place in town we haven`t been much since lockdown ended, but most people aren`t wearing masks anymore and it feels normal again and good to see the place has survived. Town wasn`t busy either.
> 
> So, spicy chicken kebabs for tonight, just the two of us so they`ll be very spicy and some garlic shrimp on skewers too.
> 
> Planning on sitting out here in the garden all afternoon as it`s forecast to change a little tomorrow with possible thunderstorms coming.....we`ll see.
> 
> Sunscreen and strawberry lemonade for now........


Sign me up for the garlic shrimp!

Nice way to pass the afternoon....enjoy!




Metro West said:


> Greetings people from the office down the street from Universal. Going to the dermatologist for my annual check up this afternoon.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today.


1.  Hope all goes well at the dermatologist.  Me and mine see each other too often sadly...

2.  You are down the street from Universal??  I'm jealous!!!







Big news on the radio this morning!   A new Chick-fil-A  just opened about 12 minutes from me!  I've only had Chick-fil-A in an airport while passing through.  May wait for the hype of the newness to wear off, and then give it a try.  
Does anyone have a preference on chicken places?  Kentucky Fried Chicken, Church's Chicken, Zaxby's, Popeyes.......I'm sure I'm missing a few...


Have a super day!


----------



## Lynne G

Nope, Paris, we generally only have KFC and Chick-fil-a as our chicken places. My kids refuse to eat at KFC, now not sure if that has to do with the one we have near us, but all enjoy the chicken from the Chick, and we have two near us.  

Metro hope dermo visit goes well. Yeah, if my office was where you are, I’d be highly distracted to want to enjoy the parks. At least I have a family member with a house in FLA, though will be a good drive to the parks from there. House is near Tampa.

Is it lunchtime yet?  Will have my sunglasses ready.  Seems most of the storms will be in the late evening and may be even not done before that clock strikes 12 midnight.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> I know what you mean...I try not to get in the sun...my legs are white as white could be. Right now its a balmy 86 and humid at 10:25AM.



lol…..you and Tom could be white leg twins…….even though he’s had shorts on most of the summer here while walking……nope, still white! 

Its around 86 here at just after 3.30 but in the garden we have 92 according to the temp thingy……..




keishashadow said:


> View attachment 603111
> 
> nice.  mcdonalds had a run of happy meal toys back in early 2000’s.  I still have my light up madame leota one I pull out for Halloween lol.  Burger King had a bunch of Simpson’s Halloween stuff too, have most of them.  i’m sure my boys will inform their cardiologists that’s due to the number of kids’ meals they ate.
> 
> i’ll vote for that.
> 
> View attachment 603115
> 
> yep, have enough already on my head lol
> 
> good luck, I’ve resigned myself to the inevitable slice & dice every 6 months.
> 
> 
> grin & enjoy that heat wave.  Seems as though you’ve had more than your share this year?






Now that is a funny meme!!! (Love the Halloween one too)

I think I may know a few that have sunk of few of those types of drinks……you can tell a lot by behaviour!

Yes, we’ve had a very dry and warm summer…….I think since April we’ve only missed 3 days walking due to heavy rain. If it’s drizzly we still walk usually…..but we embrace it while we can.





J'aime Paris said:


> Nothing better than fresh tomatoes right from the garden!  Your whole meal sounds lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you make cold potato salad or German potato salad?
> I make both, but DH prefers the German.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind wishes...
> 
> Is your son able to play at football games and such again?  Is he in a marching band?
> Hope all the kids get to make the most of this school year!
> 
> 
> I love that show!!!  So glad it's returning!
> 
> And nice score on the lower prices, always a win!!
> 
> 
> Thank you for the condolences Robo!
> 
> Neat Madame Leota ornament!
> 
> You're almost ready to launch for your trip!!  I'm sure it'll be great!!  Can't wait to see some of your awesome pictures!
> 
> 
> The 90s are past us at this point.  We will get in the mid 80s this weekend according to the weatherman.
> 
> Nice you have a trip coming up too!!!
> 
> 
> Oysters Rockefeller are probably my favorite preparation, but I like them other ways too.  Need to see Tom's face when you eat them, lol!!
> 
> Just had some fresh strawberries and pineapple with yogurt for breakfast.  On to cup 2 of coffee!
> 
> 
> Lynne, you crack me up!  You can find a camel for every occasion!
> Stay safe with those weather warnings though...
> 
> 
> Sweet dreams Charade!!  Hope you can catch up on your rest!
> 
> 
> Sign me up for the garlic shrimp!
> 
> Nice way to pass the afternoon....enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Hope all goes well at the dermatologist.  Me and mine see each other too often sadly...
> 
> 2.  You are down the street from Universal??  I'm jealous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big news on the radio this morning!   A new Chick-fil-A  just opened about 12 minutes from me!  I've only had Chick-fil-A in an airport while passing through.  May wait for the hype of the newness to wear off, and then give it a try.
> Does anyone have a preference on chicken places?  Kentucky Fried Chicken, Church's Chicken, Zaxby's, Popeyes.......I'm sure I'm missing a few...
> 
> 
> Have a super day!
> View attachment 603119




Lori, I’ve never had Chick fil A in all our visits. I think when we’re there we very rarely eat fast food as we don’t eat it at home, but so many folks have said we must try it…….hope you enjoy it! We have KFC here and you wouldn’t let your dog eat from most of them. Especially when it’s so easy to make your own version of Southern Fried Chicken from scratch. 

Raw oysters for me every time, usually with lemon and Tabasco…….but  most will work, except fried. I said last week I didn’t think I had tried them fried, but Lombards had them in a dish, and I didn’t like them like that, haven’t tried them elsewhere cooked though……I should get Kyle to video his face as I eat them……lol,…..can’t wait till Monday!




I think we have some cloud coming in…….it was forecast to change tonight, but as the breeze is building I’m assuming it’ll be soon.

Fingers crossed for another mini heatwave next week……..


----------



## schumigirl

Todd……forgot to say……your picture of the day really brought back some good memories from before Potter.

I don’t like hot dogs generally, never eat them, but someone told me to try Nathan’s……..loved them…..and the fries from there were so good too.

We do miss Amity……..


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Metro hope dermo visit goes well. Yeah, if my office was where you are, I’d be highly distracted to want to enjoy the parks. At least I have a family member with a house in FLA, though will be a good drive to the parks from there. House is near Tampa.


 Thanks. 




J'aime Paris said:


> 1.  Hope all goes well at the dermatologist.  Me and mine see each other too often sadly...
> 
> 2.  You are down the street from Universal??  I'm jealous!!!


 Thanks....yes...my office is about 10 minutes from the parking garage...right near where Epic Universe is going.


----------



## macraven

Robbie I will wave as you zoom
by on 75 !


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick morning stop in before the paper shuffling commences.  

Looks like we will have a warm day here as well.  I'll take whatever warm days we get.  Worked a shift at the second job last night.  It was a slow night.  Got to move and play with all the fall/Halloween decorations.  I like nights like that.  Just left to play and create new displays with all the pretty things.  Working another shift tonight.  



J'aime Paris said:


> And thank you for your kind words....we will have so many memories. A couple years ago, grandma wrote out, by hand, all her best recipes. She then gifted a book to each family, so we can always have her delicious food at family gatherings. It was such a labor of love and we will cherish it!


What an amazing gift!!!!  That will be treasured for years to come.  I have my mil's cookbooks.  It was one of the very few things we have of hers.  I treasure them, and pull them out often - sometimes just to see her hand writing 


Sue M said:


> Well back from doctor & errands! Picked up a coho salmon for dinner which I’ll put on the grill after I doctor it up in a foil packet. Having with a salad. I think there’s just enough cherry tomatoes ripe in the garden.


YUM!!!  We want to do coho fishing in the future.  It is on our bucket-list of things to do.  Ds has taken up fly fishing, and was trying to catch arctic char....which is delicious.  He hasn't caught any of those yet.  But I'm sure as he gets better and learns more about the different flies, he will catch them as well.  


Monykalyn said:


> This is so cool!! And that is 100 years YOUNG there  I have a resident who was an artisan at Silver Dollar City for decades-he now does those twisted wire trees with the beads as his hobby-they are GORGEOUS! He sells them at cost to staff and friends-says he does it to stay busy. The larger ones he could sell for hundreds of dollars if he wanted to-I know several staff have offered to help him set up an ebay shop-the Social worker would help him keep track-but he's not interested. People are so dang talented!!


We believe that her quilting has kept her mind so sharp and her health so good.  She only makes baby quilts now...and whenever anyone in the building needs a quilt, they stop at Grandma's apartment to pick one out.  She just gives them away.  I hope I will still be quilting when I'm 80+ years old.  


Lynne G said:


> But camel is here, to remind all to stay safe whatever the weather, and get over this mid week hump of a Wednesday, and yay, a Friday will be here before ya know it. And double yay yay, both older one and I will be having a lazy Friday. Three day weekend coming up for me? Woot!


Enjoy your long weekend!!!!  And good score on the price drop for your accommodations.  Your count down must be close to single digits now.  


Charade67 said:


> Hopefully she will respond to his email soon. While his mother was still alive he was never interested in finding out anything about his birth family, but now that people are finding him, he is interested in learning more.


Such a great story!!!  I hope you hear soon from her.  


Metro West said:


> Greetings people from the office down the street from Universal. Going to the dermatologist for my annual check up this afternoon.





keishashadow said:


> nice. mcdonalds had a run of happy meal toys back in early 2000’s. I still have my light up madame leota one I pull out for Halloween lol. Burger King had a bunch of Simpson’s Halloween stuff too, have most of them. i’m sure my boys will inform their cardiologists that’s due to the number of kids’ meals they ate.


Love the memes lol.  I"m sure that your boys were the only ones who had a number of kids meals that were eaten   


schumigirl said:


> Raw oysters for me every time, usually with lemon and Tabasco…….but most will work, except fried. I said last week I didn’t think I had tried them fried, but Lombards had them in a dish, and I didn’t like them like that, haven’t tried them elsewhere cooked though……I should get Kyle to video his face as I eat them……lol,…..can’t wait till Monday!


I have tried raw oysters...but I would be game to try them.  The intrigue me.  I have also seen them done on a bbq (in the shell) with garlic, lemon and cheese on them once they are slightly warmed up.  I think that would be good as well.  

Well...I should start shuffling some papers.  

Stay safe everyone and have a great day!!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Pumpkin1172 my Mum (who was in her 90’s when we lost her) was always busy on different projects.  Beautiful sewing and embroidery.  I have lots of lovely things.  Watching a programme last weekend they read the poem “Footprints” and I remembered that in storage was an embroidered version Mum did so off I went to retrieve it!  Now we know we are staying here I am putting it up in our bedroom.



Lynne I hope you escape the worst of the weather and stay safe.
Charade it sounds like you are really improving which is great news.  Hope you sleep better tonight
Schumi well done on the walking.  Too hot here for walking Louie today but he’s been out in the garden chasing butterflies all afternoon!

Chicken stir fry for our meal tonight.  Not very hungry but been drinking lots of water today.

L and mummy have gone to Brownies tonight so I’m just doing a bit of homework with J and then will look for some tv viewing.

Hope everyone has a good evening.


----------



## keishashadow

Carole So many are obsessed with Chic fil a.  Politics aside, it’s just ok in my book.  Have made the copycat version that was pretty close, very surprised it’s soaked in dill pickle juice & has powdered sugar in the mix


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Got to move and play with all the fall/Halloween decorations. I like nights like that. Just left to play and create new displays with all the pretty things. Working another shift tonight.


ooooh, a job I could embrace!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Love the memes lol. I"m sure that your boys were the only ones who had a number of kids meals that were eaten


Naw, happy meals are decidedly not my thing.  Have bought the extra toys, sans food.  I have (some) standards.  I only eat McD double cheeseburgers  when the mr gets a craving.  cut mine in half & add to his share of the $6, two cheeseburger/family fry meal.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne I love seafood!  Thanks, it was only a podiatrist visit to take care of ingrown nail from a past injury. I dropped a heavy wooden cutting board on my toe, which permanently damaged nail bed ugh.

Monica cute story with Paige and dog!  Enjoy HHN!  But as you know, not for me lol!

Keisha wow $89 flights! Waaaay back during the US recession I was getting $200 RT flights! Pretty good from West Coast. 
Coho is from Pacific NW so in season now and picked it up at Costco! I much prefer west coast salmon. Much different than Atlantic. 
Yes, fresh fish doesn’t have any smell! I’ve heard about eyes, but I prefer my fish to be already filleted!

Yay for dark arts returning!

Lynne excellent rate for RP. Flying is sure a challenge these days! My flights have changed several times over. I was supposed to arrive on a red eye so I could have a full first day! But they keep canceling flights from Vancouver to Seattle for my connection. Now leaving on morning flight non stop from SeaTac and don’t get to MCO until 5:50 . 
And since they canceled all Vancouver/Seattle afternoon flights, returning home I have to overnight in Seattle, book hotel and take morning flight. Ugh.

Robo we have zero trick or treaters here!  I remember seeing that mug in wdw!  We were looking at them. There were 1 or 2 that came out that year.
Safe travels!

Pumpkin congrats on grandmas 100!  And still going strong!

Mac was looking at long range Orlando weather. Still going to have the afternoon showers.

Schumi love mussels. We have a small Italian restaurant in town that does them simmered in a fresh homemade tomato sauce. So yummy.
I would be a horrible fisherman!  I won’t put bait on Line, won’t take fish off it, etc. Basically all I’ll do is hold the pole lol!

Lynne hope you and the camel stay safe today!  

Charade glad you’re feeling better. Hope you get some sleep.

Metro hope derm appt goes well.

Schumi sounds like you’re enjoying the nice weather. Dreary day here. Pounding rain around 5am woke me up. Now just intermittent showers. May clear in afternoon.

Paris it was good if I do say so myself lol. Oooo!  We don’t have any Chick-Fill-A here in Canada. Used to go when in Florida, love the lemonade, waffle fries and chic strips. 
I usually don’t like fast food chicken places. This was the exception. Near home we have Nandos that’s very good. It’s Caribbean style. Can pick sides, they have more than fries!

Pumpkin we’ve done oysters on the bbq when on the west coast of the island. Dig them up and leave them in the pail with ocean water then put them on the bbq. When they open throw on some Tabasco and lemon yum. Nothing like fresh oysters straight out of the ocean.

Gloomy day here. No plans. Think I’ll recheck Uni reservations and see if there’s a price change!

Anyone watching Walking Dead new season?  I can’t believe it’s the last season!


----------



## Sue M

Realfoodfans said:


> @Pumpkin1172 my Mum (who was in her 90’s when we lost her) was always busy on different projects.  Beautiful sewing and embroidery.  I have lots of lovely things.  Watching a programme last weekend they read the poem “Footprints” and I remembered that in storage was an embroidered version Mum did so off I went to retrieve it!  Now we know we are staying here I am putting it up in our bedroom.
> 
> View attachment 603184
> 
> Lynne I hope you escape the worst of the weather and stay safe.
> Charade it sounds like you are really improving which is great news.  Hope you sleep better tonight
> Schumi well done on the walking.  Too hot here for walking Louie today but he’s been out in the garden chasing butterflies all afternoon!
> 
> Chicken stir fry for our meal tonight.  Not very hungry but been drinking lots of water today.
> 
> L and mummy have gone to Brownies tonight so I’m just doing a bit of homework with J and then will look for some tv viewing.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good evening.


Nice find!  Beautiful work. I can’t sew a stitch!


----------



## macraven

I have two chick-fil A within a 5 minute drive from
our house

Not our favorite chicken place

The novelty wore off about 4years ago for us

We prefer the Colonel

We had that chicken chain store( chik fil lay )in the North and no idea if their stores are busy after the novelty wore off


----------



## Realfoodfans

It’s so different here with fast food choices.  Very limited and generally not good.  Perhaps more in the big towns and cities but rarely an option around us.  We have a McDonald’s (which the children do like) and a very poor out of town Burger King we would not use.


----------



## soniam

Not a huge Chick Fil-A fan due to smell in car, politics, and long lines. Son loves it though. I won't usually take him, but his dad will. They have a good cookie though. We don't eat much fast food anyway.

Got our March 2022 Spring Break reservations for Big Bend National Park fixed. I actually booked them in April. I was hoping to be able to stay in the park, but there is only 1 hotel. I didn't make it on the waiting list. This other place is nice though and has a kitchen and a separate bedroom for my husband and I to get away from the teens. We are also going to spend the night at Ft Davis and do a nighttime sky viewing at the observatory. Still got to book the half-day kayak trip though. I know it seems really far away, but every stinkin' school in Austin, TX, and maybe the whole state has Spring Break the same week. The park and area around there are a nightmare, but going during the summer is incredibly hot. My husband and I wouldn't mind summer, but we would never get our son to hike that early or in those temps.

Got to talk with an old friend today. We have a setup where we FaceTime once a month. She's local but pretty far from me. Plus, she has some health issues, doesn't drive anymore, and doesn't like visiting people with covid so rampant. It's nice to complain about stuff and share things with someone who is like-minded and never judges. She's actually probably 10+ years older than me.

@Charade67 I forgot to say how nice your story was. That must mean a lot to your husband and his family to find each other.

Not much going on today. Walked early, did my call, and scrubbed and soaked some of hubby's shirts that got a weird stain on them after washing and drying  Probably do my rowing machine soon. Then I have to run to Costco before picking up son from school. Getting to go food for dinner from our favorite Cajun restaurant. They have a good salad that I eat when on keto.


----------



## schumigirl

Where did all my quotes go??? Had to redo some and miss others.......


We peaked at 93F today (secluded and sheltered part of the garden)......hotter than Hades here! Doesn`t get much warmer than that here, especially this time of year.



Keisha.....I trust your judgement.......it`s really not somewhere that would be on our radar in Orlando....we do much prefer a sit down place with service. Here McD`s, BK, KFC, Subway type places are everywhere and of course kebab/pizza/fish and chips....every town seems to have them. We`re lucky living in a village, it`s all smaller local places that are coffee shop type places, no fast food in sight. 

Dill pickle juice and sugar?? 

How`s your weather as Lynne is getting it bad? 



realfood......yes, very hot here, but we`re definitely making the most of it.




Pumpkin you have to try raw oysters........they are lush!!! Got to be ice cold for me. 



mac....I doubt you`d like KFC over here....I tried it twice now and always disappointing, it`s the same with Domino`s pizza......rank over here. Small town pizza places are always better, the next town to us has one we really like....it`ll never be American pizza, but it`s decent.




Sue, ouch on the ingrowing toenail.....very painful things. I do love mussels in a lemon butter sauce, not a fan of tomato sauces, but i can imagine how nice that dish is with all the added ingredients. 

Nando`s here are dreadful too.....I`m glad yours are better. The UK don`t do fast food very well at all. 



Soniam...sounds a lovely break away next year. Kyle would love it as he is big in astronomy and takes some awesome images. He was out till 5.30am the other morning, up all night imaging a nebula he hadn`t imaged before.  It sounds a beautiful place though. 

And nice to keep in regular touch with friends like that.....it`s so easy to lose touch despite all our technology today. Face time and zoom have been a real lifeline in recent times. 




Getting very humid here tonight, maybe we will get some predicted storms after all.


----------



## soniam

@schumigirl 93F!!!! You guys must be dying. Do you have air conditioning at home? I have been meaning to ask about your son. I remember when he had just graduated from college.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Schumi I forgot about pizza - there is a Domino’s in Macclesfield too but not very good either!  We are lucky to have lots of independents too.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> @schumigirl 93F!!!! You guys must be dying. Do you have air conditioning at home? I have been meaning to ask about your son. I remember when he had just graduated from college.



No, air conditioning isn`t common over here for the 3 hours a year we get these temps. We do have portable units for the bedrooms at night, so far this year we`ve used them approx 5 times this year. I do think in the next few years any new homes over a certain price point may have it as standard.....I would hope so anyway......

It`s not too bad as we don`t get that dense humidity the South gets. And as we don`t get it very often, we certainly enjoy it when we get it lol......you can spot the Brits in a heatwave.....we run outside instead of in!

Yes, Kyle graduated form University with a Masters Degree in Chemical Engineering in 2016, a couple of years ago now. He went into the Financial world......I think that`s always been his destiny to be honest, but it`s one of the best degrees you can have and widely sought after by employers. He`s doing wonderfully thank you.......


----------



## Charade67

Just woke up from a 3.5 hour nap. Hope I can still sleep tonight. My isolation period should be over after Saturday, but I plan to stay home all day Sunday as well. If all goes well I should be able to go back to work on Monday.




Lynne G said:


> Wishing you luck you get more restful sleep Charade.  And I hope your taste and smell come back shortly.


 Thanks Lynne. I read on the CDC website that it could take weeks or even months to return. I just hope they return before my trip. 



schumigirl said:


> Food will taste wonderful when you get your taste buds back.....everything tasted good to me!


 I just hope I don’t over do it and undo my weight loss progress. 



Metro West said:


> I know what you mean...I try not to get in the sun...my legs are white as white could be.


 I often joke that I could spend a day at the beach and come back paler than I was when I got there.



J'aime Paris said:


> Does anyone have a preference on chicken places?


 My favorite is Chick-fil-A.  When I lived in Miami I also loved Pollo Tropical. I really miss that place. 



schumigirl said:


> Raw oysters for me every time, usually with lemon and Tabasco…….but most will work, except fried. I said last week I didn’t think I had tried them fried, but Lombards had them in a dish, and I didn’t like them like that, haven’t tried them elsewhere cooked though……I should get Kyle to video his face as I eat them……lol,…..can’t wait till Monday!


 I have a feeling I would agree with Kyle. I just can’t bear the look of raw oysters. 
Being from the south we supposedly believe that everything is better fried, but I think that there is a lot of seafood that is not better fried. 



Realfoodfans said:


> my Mum (who was in her 90’s when we lost her) was always busy on different projects. Beautiful sewing and embroidery. I have lots of lovely things. Watching a programme last weekend they read the poem “Footprints” and I remembered that in storage was an embroidered version Mum did so off I went to retrieve it! Now we know we are staying here I am putting it up in our bedroom.


 This is crazy. I have the exact same one hanging on my bedroom wall. I stitched it back in 1987. 



soniam said:


> We are also going to spend the night at Ft Davis and do a nighttime sky viewing at the observatory.


 That sounds really cool. 



soniam said:


> @Charade67 I forgot to say how nice your story was. That must mean a lot to your husband and his family to find each other.


 Unfortunately only one family member has stayed in touch with him. It will be interesting to see how things go with this new person.


Now that I am awake I am hungry. Guess I should go find something.


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 603111
> 
> nice.  mcdonalds had a run of happy meal toys back in early 2000’s.  I still have my light up madame leota one I pull out for Halloween lol.  Burger King had a bunch of Simpson’s Halloween stuff too, have most of them.  i’m sure my boys will inform their cardiologists that’s due to the number of kids’ meals they ate.
> 
> i’ll vote for that.
> 
> View attachment 603115
> 
> yep, have enough already on my head lol
> 
> good luck, I’ve resigned myself to the inevitable slice & dice every 6 months.
> 
> 
> grin & enjoy that heat wave.  Seems as though you’ve had more than your share this year?


OMG, that meme!!!    I swear one of my high school english teachers drank on the job.  He always smelled like booze!

I thought of you today!!  I was browsing at H&M.  The kids section had a line of Harry Potter clothing.   Your granddaughter would look so cute in all of it!!




schumigirl said:


> lol…..you and Tom could be white leg twins…….even though he’s had shorts on most of the summer here while walking……nope, still white!
> 
> Its around 86 here at just after 3.30 but in the garden we have 92 according to the temp thingy……..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is a funny meme!!! (Love the Halloween one too)
> 
> I think I may know a few that have sunk of few of those types of drinks……you can tell a lot by behaviour!
> 
> Yes, we’ve had a very dry and warm summer…….I think since April we’ve only missed 3 days walking due to heavy rain. If it’s drizzly we still walk usually…..but we embrace it while we can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori, I’ve never had Chick fil A in all our visits. I think when we’re there we very rarely eat fast food as we don’t eat it at home, but so many folks have said we must try it…….hope you enjoy it! We have KFC here and you wouldn’t let your dog eat from most of them. Especially when it’s so easy to make your own version of Southern Fried Chicken from scratch.
> 
> Raw oysters for me every time, usually with lemon and Tabasco…….but  most will work, except fried. I said last week I didn’t think I had tried them fried, but Lombards had them in a dish, and I didn’t like them like that, haven’t tried them elsewhere cooked though……I should get Kyle to video his face as I eat them……lol,…..can’t wait till Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we have some cloud coming in…….it was forecast to change tonight, but as the breeze is building I’m assuming it’ll be soon.
> 
> Fingers crossed for another mini heatwave next week……..


If I would only eat as healthy as I feed my dogs, I'd be skinny!!!  

Yes, most fast food isn't great...but sometimes convenience wins.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick morning stop in before the paper shuffling commences.
> 
> Looks like we will have a warm day here as well.  I'll take whatever warm days we get.  Worked a shift at the second job last night.  It was a slow night.  Got to move and play with all the fall/Halloween decorations.  I like nights like that.  Just left to play and create new displays with all the pretty things.  Working another shift tonight.
> 
> 
> What an amazing gift!!!!  That will be treasured for years to come.  I have my mil's cookbooks.  It was one of the very few things we have of hers.  I treasure them, and pull them out often - sometimes just to see her hand writing
> 
> YUM!!!  We want to do coho fishing in the future.  It is on our bucket-list of things to do.  Ds has taken up fly fishing, and was trying to catch arctic char....which is delicious.  He hasn't caught any of those yet.  But I'm sure as he gets better and learns more about the different flies, he will catch them as well.
> 
> We believe that her quilting has kept her mind so sharp and her health so good.  She only makes baby quilts now...and whenever anyone in the building needs a quilt, they stop at Grandma's apartment to pick one out.  She just gives them away.  I hope I will still be quilting when I'm 80+ years old.
> 
> Enjoy your long weekend!!!!  And good score on the price drop for your accommodations.  Your count down must be close to single digits now.
> 
> Such a great story!!!  I hope you hear soon from her.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the memes lol.  I"m sure that your boys were the only ones who had a number of kids meals that were eaten
> 
> I have tried raw oysters...but I would be game to try them.  The intrigue me.  I have also seen them done on a bbq (in the shell) with garlic, lemon and cheese on them once they are slightly warmed up.  I think that would be good as well.
> 
> Well...I should start shuffling some papers.
> 
> Stay safe everyone and have a great day!!!


Your second job sounds like a lot of fun!!

The bbq oysters sound quite yummy too!



Realfoodfans said:


> @Pumpkin1172 my Mum (who was in her 90’s when we lost her) was always busy on different projects.  Beautiful sewing and embroidery.  I have lots of lovely things.  Watching a programme last weekend they read the poem “Footprints” and I remembered that in storage was an embroidered version Mum did so off I went to retrieve it!  Now we know we are staying here I am putting it up in our bedroom.
> 
> View attachment 603184
> 
> Lynne I hope you escape the worst of the weather and stay safe.
> Charade it sounds like you are really improving which is great news.  Hope you sleep better tonight
> Schumi well done on the walking.  Too hot here for walking Louie today but he’s been out in the garden chasing butterflies all afternoon!
> 
> Chicken stir fry for our meal tonight.  Not very hungry but been drinking lots of water today.
> 
> L and mummy have gone to Brownies tonight so I’m just doing a bit of homework with J and then will look for some tv viewing.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good evening.


Lovely treasure from your mum!!




Sue M said:


> Lynne I love seafood!  Thanks, it was only a podiatrist visit to take care of ingrown nail from a past injury. I dropped a heavy wooden cutting board on my toe, which permanently damaged nail bed ugh.
> 
> Monica cute story with Paige and dog!  Enjoy HHN!  But as you know, not for me lol!
> 
> Keisha wow $89 flights! Waaaay back during the US recession I was getting $200 RT flights! Pretty good from West Coast.
> Coho is from Pacific NW so in season now and picked it up at Costco! I much prefer west coast salmon. Much different than Atlantic.
> Yes, fresh fish doesn’t have any smell! I’ve heard about eyes, but I prefer my fish to be already filleted!
> 
> Yay for dark arts returning!
> 
> Lynne excellent rate for RP. Flying is sure a challenge these days! My flights have changed several times over. I was supposed to arrive on a red eye so I could have a full first day! But they keep canceling flights from Vancouver to Seattle for my connection. Now leaving on morning flight non stop from SeaTac and don’t get to MCO until 5:50 .
> And since they canceled all Vancouver/Seattle afternoon flights, returning home I have to overnight in Seattle, book hotel and take morning flight. Ugh.
> 
> Robo we have zero trick or treaters here!  I remember seeing that mug in wdw!  We were looking at them. There were 1 or 2 that came out that year.
> Safe travels!
> 
> Pumpkin congrats on grandmas 100!  And still going strong!
> 
> Mac was looking at long range Orlando weather. Still going to have the afternoon showers.
> 
> Schumi love mussels. We have a small Italian restaurant in town that does them simmered in a fresh homemade tomato sauce. So yummy.
> I would be a horrible fisherman!  I won’t put bait on Line, won’t take fish off it, etc. Basically all I’ll do is hold the pole lol!
> 
> Lynne hope you and the camel stay safe today!
> 
> Charade glad you’re feeling better. Hope you get some sleep.
> 
> Metro hope derm appt goes well.
> 
> Schumi sounds like you’re enjoying the nice weather. Dreary day here. Pounding rain around 5am woke me up. Now just intermittent showers. May clear in afternoon.
> 
> Paris it was good if I do say so myself lol. Oooo!  We don’t have any Chick-Fill-A here in Canada. Used to go when in Florida, love the lemonade, waffle fries and chic strips.
> I usually don’t like fast food chicken places. This was the exception. Near home we have Nandos that’s very good. It’s Caribbean style. Can pick sides, they have more than fries!
> 
> Pumpkin we’ve done oysters on the bbq when on the west coast of the island. Dig them up and leave them in the pail with ocean water then put them on the bbq. When they open throw on some Tabasco and lemon yum. Nothing like fresh oysters straight out of the ocean.
> 
> Gloomy day here. No plans. Think I’ll recheck Uni reservations and see if there’s a price change!
> 
> Anyone watching Walking Dead new season?  I can’t believe it’s the last season!


Never heard of Nandos, but Caribbean style chicken is sure to be well liked!!




soniam said:


> Not a huge Chick Fil-A fan due to smell in car, politics, and long lines. Son loves it though. I won't usually take him, but his dad will. They have a good cookie though. We don't eat much fast food anyway.
> 
> Got our March 2022 Spring Break reservations for Big Bend National Park fixed. I actually booked them in April. I was hoping to be able to stay in the park, but there is only 1 hotel. I didn't make it on the waiting list. This other place is nice though and has a kitchen and a separate bedroom for my husband and I to get away from the teens. We are also going to spend the night at Ft Davis and do a nighttime sky viewing at the observatory. Still got to book the half-day kayak trip though. I know it seems really far away, but every stinkin' school in Austin, TX, and maybe the whole state has Spring Break the same week. The park and area around there are a nightmare, but going during the summer is incredibly hot. My husband and I wouldn't mind summer, but we would never get our son to hike that early or in those temps.
> 
> Got to talk with an old friend today. We have a setup where we FaceTime once a month. She's local but pretty far from me. Plus, she has some health issues, doesn't drive anymore, and doesn't like visiting people with covid so rampant. It's nice to complain about stuff and share things with someone who is like-minded and never judges. She's actually probably 10+ years older than me.
> 
> @Charade67 I forgot to say how nice your story was. That must mean a lot to your husband and his family to find each other.
> 
> Not much going on today. Walked early, did my call, and scrubbed and soaked some of hubby's shirts that got a weird stain on them after washing and drying  Probably do my rowing machine soon. Then I have to run to Costco before picking up son from school. Getting to go food for dinner from our favorite Cajun restaurant. They have a good salad that I eat when on keto.


Nice to have Spring Break plans made!  Kayak trip sounds like a good time!



schumigirl said:


> Where did all my quotes go??? Had to redo some and miss others.......
> 
> 
> We peaked at 93F today (secluded and sheltered part of the garden)......hotter than Hades here! Doesn`t get much warmer than that here, especially this time of year.
> 
> 
> 
> Keisha.....I trust your judgement.......it`s really not somewhere that would be on our radar in Orlando....we do much prefer a sit down place with service. Here McD`s, BK, KFC, Subway type places are everywhere and of course kebab/pizza/fish and chips....every town seems to have them. We`re lucky living in a village, it`s all smaller local places that are coffee shop type places, no fast food in sight.
> 
> Dill pickle juice and sugar??
> 
> How`s your weather as Lynne is getting it bad?
> 
> 
> 
> realfood......yes, very hot here, but we`re definitely making the most of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin you have to try raw oysters........they are lush!!! Got to be ice cold for me.
> 
> 
> 
> mac....I doubt you`d like KFC over here....I tried it twice now and always disappointing, it`s the same with Domino`s pizza......rank over here. Small town pizza places are always better, the next town to us has one we really like....it`ll never be American pizza, but it`s decent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, ouch on the ingrowing toenail.....very painful things. I do love mussels in a lemon butter sauce, not a fan of tomato sauces, but i can imagine how nice that dish is with all the added ingredients.
> 
> Nando`s here are dreadful too.....I`m glad yours are better. The UK don`t do fast food very well at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Soniam...sounds a lovely break away next year. Kyle would love it as he is big in astronomy and takes some awesome images. He was out till 5.30am the other morning, up all night imaging a nebula he hadn`t imaged before.  It sounds a beautiful place though.
> 
> And nice to keep in regular touch with friends like that.....it`s so easy to lose touch despite all our technology today. Face time and zoom have been a real lifeline in recent times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting very humid here tonight, maybe we will get some predicted storms after all.


Yes 93F is quite hot!  Glad you got to enjoy a bit more summer weather!!







Just returned from walking the dogs.  The wind has picked up quite a bit.  No rain due, but I think we will sink down into the low 50s tonight.

Suppose I should start thinking of supper...maybe takeout.  Not feeling inspired to cook today.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Just woke up from a 3.5 hour nap. Hope I can still sleep tonight. My isolation period should be over after Saturday, but I plan to stay home all day Sunday as well. If all goes well I should be able to go back to work on Monday.
> 
> 
> Thanks Lynne. I read on the CDC website that it could take weeks or even months to return. I just hope they return before my trip.
> 
> I just hope I don’t over do it and undo my weight loss progress.
> 
> I often joke that I could spend a day at the beach and come back paler than I was when I got there.
> 
> My favorite is Chick-fil-A.  When I lived in Miami I also loved Pollo Tropical. I really miss that place.
> 
> I have a feeling I would agree with Kyle. I just can’t bear the look of raw oysters.
> Being from the south we supposedly believe that everything is better fried, but I think that there is a lot of seafood that is not better fried.
> 
> This is crazy. I have the exact same one hanging on my bedroom wall. I stitched it back in 1987.
> View attachment 603260
> That sounds really cool.
> 
> Unfortunately only one family member has stayed in touch with him. It will be interesting to see how things go with this new person.
> 
> 
> Now that I am awake I am hungry. Guess I should go find something.



Oh it`s Tom who has the face when I eat oysters.....I said Kyle should film him, sorry my words didn`t match......

Yes, most seafood should be lightly cooked or raw, most never should be deep fried......

And good luck with the continued weight loss....it`s not easy. 






J'aime Paris said:


> OMG, that meme!!!    I swear one of my high school english teachers drank on the job.  He always smelled like booze!
> 
> I thought of you today!!  I was browsing at H&M.  The kids section had a line of Harry Potter clothing.   Your granddaughter would look so cute in all of it!!
> 
> 
> 
> If I would only eat as healthy as I feed my dogs, I'd be skinny!!!
> 
> Yes, most fast food isn't great...but sometimes convenience wins.
> 
> 
> 
> Your second job sounds like a lot of fun!!
> 
> The bbq oysters sound quite yummy too!
> 
> 
> Lovely treasure from your mum!!
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of Nandos, but Caribbean style chicken is sure to be well liked!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to have Spring Break plans made!  Kayak trip sounds like a good time!
> 
> 
> Yes 93F is quite hot!  Glad you got to enjoy a bit more summer weather!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just returned from walking the dogs.  The wind has picked up quite a bit.  No rain due, but I think we will sink down into the low 50s tonight.
> 
> Suppose I should start thinking of supper...maybe takeout.  Not feeling inspired to cook today.



lol.....when I was doing my Engineering Degree, one of the professors was permanently pickled.......he was like Uncle Fester in the original movie....dressed a little like him too.....but he was cool. 

Oh let us know what you end up getting for dinner.......there are always days no one feels like cooking, no matter how much you love it. Oh you look great Lori, so what ever you`re eating....it`s working!! 

Very unusual weather for us......but it`s already changed tonight, a lot cooler than earlier, donw to around mid 60`s tomorrow......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Not many papers to shuffle today.   But I'll take the quiet day.  

Waiting for dh to text or call me.  He is working out of town ( left very early yesterday morning)  and is supposed to let me know when he's on his way home.  I just don't like it when they push the envelope of working all day...then get in the vehicle to drive home.  It's a long drive.  I hate interupting his day with numerous messaging  Just answer the text...so I can continue on my way 



Realfoodfans said:


> my Mum (who was in her 90’s when we lost her) was always busy on different projects. Beautiful sewing and embroidery. I have lots of lovely things. Watching a programme last weekend they read the poem “Footprints” and I remembered that in storage was an embroidered version Mum did so off I went to retrieve it! Now we know we are staying here I am putting it up in our bedroom.


That is beautiful!!!!!!!!  I love items like that!


Sue M said:


> we’ve done oysters on the bbq when on the west coast of the island. Dig them up and leave them in the pail with ocean water then put them on the bbq. When they open throw on some Tabasco and lemon yum. Nothing like fresh oysters straight out of the ocean.


YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I would love to live close enough (or stay) to the ocean to be able to do that.  One summer we will be doing some fishing off the Queen Charlotte's, Prince Rupert areas.  It is on our bucket list of vacations we want to do.  


schumigirl said:


> Very unusual weather for us......but it`s already changed tonight, a lot cooler than earlier, donw to around mid 60`s tomorrow......


I know you enjoyed the warm day!!!!  Hopefully the weather doesn't turn too cool.  

Well...off to look busy again.


----------



## Sue M

Soniam your plans are sounding terrific!  A

Schumi I’ve only gone to the one closest to me for Nandos and thought it was pretty good. Always happy to find a place that you Can get chicken without batter (even though I love (real) fried chicken, my diabetes doesn’t. And more than fries for option. I got a side of nice crispy seasoned Brussels Sprouts Instead of fries.  But I can count on one hand the number of times I go for fast food. Rarely.  And Domino’s and KFC are a big no. Taco Bell here is awful too. Sadly.

Charade glad to hear things are progressing. Do you feel you’ll have the stamina to go back next week for full days?  Is it possible to go back gradually?  Maybe start with half days?  

Pumpkin, I’ve always thought the Queen Charlottes would be an amazing trip! But ridiculously hard to get to from here and expensive! And Vancouver Island has same scenery! It would be an experience though.

After a rainy morning it cleared up and I decided to do some gardening, when I realized I got my recycling carts mixed up ack!  I have the kitchen and garden waste in the mixed paper/plastics cart & visa versa. I don’t know what I’m going to do. These are BIG bins!  Ugh!


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, I could see me doing that mix up, Sue.  Eh, I’d make a good try at switching the items in it, and just let it be.

And what does a little one and me dinner look like? Yes, soup, but never in a million years, I’d say little one ate grilled cheese stuck in a cup of tomato soup.  Yes, the kid who gets mad when older one makes grilled cheese for lunch, as won’t eat.  And so, I got the small fry pan out, made the grilled cheese, tomato soup from a can, and since I didn’t want tomato soup, saw some onions still left, and a box of brown soup base, and a French onion soup was for me, but didn’t have the right cheese, so mozzarella it was.  And toasted the almost hard piece of bread that was in the fridge, and chopped it up to toss in my soup.  So a grilled cheese stuck in onion soup.  LoL. But both of us ate it up, and made two more sandwiches for older one, as I’m sure he will be hungry from his late night end of work.

And so it has started severe weather warning for the next four hours flashed on my phone. Hey, at least the rain will only be in the overnight.  That’s fine with me.  Though saying tomorrow morning will still be rainy.  Thirsty Thursday fittingly for all the rain we get again.  Saying around 2 inches before the rain stops.  And what better way to start four  days of wall to wall sun, such a day, with mid 70’s is the high, is this Friday.  Woot!

And because of the announcement of the Potter night show returning the day before I do, here’s the night light:


----------



## Monykalyn

Another perfect "fall/transition" day today-low 80's mostly sunny, breezy. Same tomorrow then hotter for weekend-just when I thought I could pull out fall stuff...instead probably to lake for one last boat ride. Should be calmer this weekend too.
food...we like chik fil a breakfast sandwiches but only get them when on a road trip even though a few in town. Got home, just me and the kid tonite, coupon on Gubhub...yep Chinese delivered it is! Ate on deck. 
Charade-I know people who took a few months to fully get the sense of taste back, others who it returned much faster. Hope yours is sooner! And some restful sleep.
Went to check chickens-usually try to hold and inspect each one every few days-but has been a while since I actually go to all of them. My talkative FAverolle has gotten chubby! Had son pick her up too as sure I was imagining it. Nope-the bugs must be good this year. Refilled the meal worm bucket, gave them some worms then put bucket away (forgot the bag which  is still half full on stairs where I'd set it outside)-went to collect eggs and took eggs inside, then back out to sit with the monsters-they'd knocked bag off steps and piles of mealworms out! Greedy little parasites! not happy with me trying to scoop the worms back into bag. 

Excited about Dark Arts show back!!
 And YAY it's that time of year for Robo's trees!!!

Hello to all!! LIke Schumi is having issues the quotes are being wonky, can't reply at all on ipad without losing everything.

and yea-Ben is marching, at football games, and having a competition season this year.  Covid cases in schools very low (<0.5%) regardless of mask mandate (ours) or not (every single district all round us)-in fact our district is nearly double % cases than the surrounding areas, and same amounts quarantined-although again-still really low. We went through delta peak month ago. 

And as lynne pointed out-hump day! Weekend is closer!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Soniam your plans are sounding terrific!  A
> 
> Schumi I’ve only gone to the one closest to me for Nandos and thought it was pretty good. Always happy to find a place that you Can get chicken without batter (even though I love (real) fried chicken, my diabetes doesn’t. And more than fries for option. I got a side of nice crispy seasoned Brussels Sprouts Instead of fries.  But I can count on one hand the number of times I go for fast food. Rarely.  And Domino’s and KFC are a big no. Taco Bell here is awful too. Sadly.
> 
> Charade glad to hear things are progressing. Do you feel you’ll have the stamina to go back next week for full days?  Is it possible to go back gradually?  Maybe start with half days?
> 
> Pumpkin, I’ve always thought the Queen Charlottes would be an amazing trip! But ridiculously hard to get to from here and expensive! And Vancouver Island has same scenery! It would be an experience though.
> 
> After a rainy morning it cleared up and I decided to do some gardening, when I realized I got my recycling carts mixed up ack!  I have the kitchen and garden waste in the mixed paper/plastics cart & visa versa. I don’t know what I’m going to do. These are BIG bins!  Ugh!



Yes, I can count on one hand how often we eat at those kind of places, but I do exclude Chinese Takeout or local pizza place as fast food......it`s good how one`s mind argues to suit lol......fast food over here with places like is just poor, especially when compared to some in the US. 

You reminded me mentioning recycling carts......we live in a quiet village with not muh going on......two families were rowing in the street last week (I never saw it) apparently one family have started leaving their recycling/trash bins at the front of the house permanently instead of at the back.......not really the done thing here, so it became a war of words. I need to find out if they kept doing it or did the same as everyone else and kept them at the back.






Monykalyn said:


> Another perfect "fall/transition" day today-low 80's mostly sunny, breezy. Same tomorrow then hotter for weekend-just when I thought I could pull out fall stuff...instead probably to lake for one last boat ride. Should be calmer this weekend too.
> food...we like chik fil a breakfast sandwiches but only get them when on a road trip even though a few in town. Got home, just me and the kid tonite, coupon on Gubhub...yep Chinese delivered it is! Ate on deck.
> Charade-I know people who took a few months to fully get the sense of taste back, others who it returned much faster. Hope yours is sooner! And some restful sleep.
> Went to check chickens-usually try to hold and inspect each one every few days-but has been a while since I actually go to all of them. My talkative FAverolle has gotten chubby! Had son pick her up too as sure I was imagining it. Nope-the bugs must be good this year. Refilled the meal worm bucket, gave them some worms then put bucket away (forgot the bag which  is still half full on stairs where I'd set it outside)-went to collect eggs and took eggs inside, then back out to sit with the monsters-they'd knocked bag off steps and piles of mealworms out! Greedy little parasites! not happy with me trying to scoop the worms back into bag.
> 
> Excited about Dark Arts show back!!
> And YAY it's that time of year for Robo's trees!!!
> 
> Hello to all!! LIke Schumi is having issues the quotes are being wonky, can't reply at all on ipad without losing everything.
> 
> and yea-Ben is marching, at football games, and having a competition season this year.  Covid cases in schools very low (<0.5%) regardless of mask mandate (ours) or not (every single district all round us)-in fact our district is nearly double % cases than the surrounding areas, and same amounts quarantined-although again-still really low. We went through delta peak month ago.
> 
> And as lynne pointed out-hump day! Weekend is closer!



It`s annoying when you type out responses and they just disappear....yes, it`s usually when I try to reply on the ipad and have a lot of multi quotes.

Sounds like low numbers in your area, good to hear. 





It is a cloudy start to the day, still dark so can`t tell how cloudy yet. I can see a tinge of red as the sun slowly begins to rear up behind the horizon over the sea now.

Feel tired this morning, Tom think we need to start sleeping late instead of getting up so early....but I`ve got used to this since I was very young, hard to change, but we really have no need to be up so early, except we do enjoy walking before it gets busy. Even as the tourists leave the beach areas, it still gets busy with joggers, cyclists and dog walkers.......

Honey mustard balsamic chicken tonight, will pop it in the oven later and it can simmer away, and will make a sourdough bread as I`ve been asked to do, they love it instead of potatoes/couscous for a change. 

Poached egg for breakfast and food is sorted for the day....lunch will be whatever. 




























Happy Thirsty Thursday ​


----------



## Sue M

Schumi if anyone left their recycling in front of the house here they’d be slapped with a big fine from by-laws.  Bear attractant. On collection day they can’t be put out earlier than 6:00am. Then to be brought back in by end of the day.

Lol, I don’t count Chinese or pizza either. And tonight we did order out from local Donair place. I don’t count them as fast food either!  Because their food is always fresh, and amazing. They even make their own wraps from scratch as you order. Mom and pop operation, lovely family who immigrated here and have been a huge success with the local community. Nice to see.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Schumi if anyone left their recycling in front of the house here they’d be slapped with a big fine from by-laws.  Bear attractant. On collection day they can’t be put out earlier than 6:00am. Then to be brought back in by end of the day.



lol....no such worries here with bears, seems it`s all about "lowering the tone" with the bins facing the front all the time. We need to drive by when it`s not collection day in the village and see if the family have kept them out of sight.

Most folks in most areas here put them out the night before or early hours, and yes always brought back in at night at the latest.


----------



## Lynne G

I guess it may depend on where you live in my country, but in my township, no requirement as to where the trash cans are kept. Most keep them in the front or side of the home, usually next to the driveway.  And many of us, including us, can be heard wheeling them out to the curb the night before.  And while most of us take them back not much after they are empty.  But once in awhile, you will see cans out along the side of the road, forgotten for a day or two.  And for a little bit, years ago, there was a teen kid that worked at the little store down the street from us, and lived up our street a few houses away. I guess he opened the store early, and was back before lunchtime, as many times I was like why are my cans back in front of the garage? On a day I was home on trash day, I heard a can I thought was moving, and yep, out the window I saw him dragging up our cans. That was nice of him, but he’s been gone for years now, and now it’s any one of the four of us that gets to them first, that is who that returns them to where we keep them.

And that, homies is a trash story that even this guy would like:
 Yep, Oscar the Grouch!  

And so, like Schumi, with a cloud covered, rainy night we had, still looks so dark out this morning, with a thick cloud cover. 


Sunrise is around now, and so is the rain. Yeah, not quite done that rain failing time. Though the cold front that charged up those thunderstorms last night, I guess did not lower the temps to much in the overnight, as it’s still rather warm, 66 out. But not a warm day, as 77 the high, and more rain chances in the afternoon too. So I guess a rain soaked day is certainly a Thirsty Thursday poster type of day.

And so hope MonyK does not have any more snakes in her chicken coop, and yay for band starting up again for boy, thank goodness lower virus numbers, and yay, our countdowns are getting lower. 10 for me.

Around here, the one smaller local college in the City, has gone to all virtual due to increasing virus numbers.  While little one’s university is still a hybrid, older one’s county college is still virtual this semester.  And while my work is so ready to have a return of the workforce, there is still no direction as to when, though guidance is to come out by the end of this month. So, still a time to be vaccinated, wear masks when inside with others, wash hands routinely, and try to not be in crowds, is the best you can do.  But life does go on, and mask or not, I will be enjoying my time away, and having scary fun. 

Tea? Why yes, and time for a refill.

That most terrific Thirsty Thursday homies. Stay well hydrated in any type of weather, as good for ya.

Oh and a hearty good morning from this dark, and dreary, rainy morning having homie.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> I guess it may depend on where you live in my country, but in my township, no requirement as to where the trash cans are kept.



No requirements in most places Lynne here either, just most folks don`t want to be looking at wheelie bins as we call them, through the rest of the week. Everyone I know keeps them out of sight unless it`s collection day. They are an eyesore for sure. 





Weird weather day here.......

Walked for 6 miles, we got drenched, warmed up, drenched again and then the fog rolled in. We were walking yards from the water but couldn`t see it at one point. Looked like heavy cloud but think it was misty. Then the sun came out and it`s boiling hot again, but incredibly humid....I won`t be surprised if we get predicted thunderstorms today. 

Food for dinner in slow cooker earlier, so not much to do there for tonight. Have a friend dropping in for a pot of tea and a blueberry and vanilla muffin, she should be here by now. 

Open sandwich with honey ham, mustard and tomatoes for lunch and some grapes. 

Sun is shining but so misty above and around us now....


----------



## J'aime Paris

Charade67 said:


> Just woke up from a 3.5 hour nap. Hope I can still sleep tonight. My isolation period should be over after Saturday, but I plan to stay home all day Sunday as well. If all goes well I should be able to go back to work on Monday.
> 
> 
> Thanks Lynne. I read on the CDC website that it could take weeks or even months to return. I just hope they return before my trip.
> 
> I just hope I don’t over do it and undo my weight loss progress.
> 
> I often joke that I could spend a day at the beach and come back paler than I was when I got there.
> 
> My favorite is Chick-fil-A.  When I lived in Miami I also loved Pollo Tropical. I really miss that place.
> 
> I have a feeling I would agree with Kyle. I just can’t bear the look of raw oysters.
> Being from the south we supposedly believe that everything is better fried, but I think that there is a lot of seafood that is not better fried.
> 
> This is crazy. I have the exact same one hanging on my bedroom wall. I stitched it back in 1987.
> View attachment 603260
> That sounds really cool.
> 
> Unfortunately only one family member has stayed in touch with him. It will be interesting to see how things go with this new person.
> 
> 
> Now that I am awake I am hungry. Guess I should go find something.


I used to be a sun worshiper.  My dermatologist cured me of that....
I still long to be tan, even now




schumigirl said:


> Oh it`s Tom who has the face when I eat oysters.....I said Kyle should film him, sorry my words didn`t match......
> 
> Yes, most seafood should be lightly cooked or raw, most never should be deep fried......
> 
> And good luck with the continued weight loss....it`s not easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.....when I was doing my Engineering Degree, one of the professors was permanently pickled.......he was like Uncle Fester in the original movie....dressed a little like him too.....but he was cool.
> 
> Oh let us know what you end up getting for dinner.......there are always days no one feels like cooking, no matter how much you love it. Oh you look great Lori, so what ever you`re eating....it`s working!!
> 
> Very unusual weather for us......but it`s already changed tonight, a lot cooler than earlier, donw to around mid 60`s tomorrow......


Ended up with bar food....not glamorous, but very tasty.  Little hole in the wall place, but does great burgers and such!

Now I see Uncle Fester in my head, lol!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Not many papers to shuffle today.   But I'll take the quiet day.
> 
> Waiting for dh to text or call me.  He is working out of town ( left very early yesterday morning)  and is supposed to let me know when he's on his way home.  I just don't like it when they push the envelope of working all day...then get in the vehicle to drive home.  It's a long drive.  I hate interupting his day with numerous messaging  Just answer the text...so I can continue on my way
> 
> 
> That is beautiful!!!!!!!!  I love items like that!
> 
> YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I would love to live close enough (or stay) to the ocean to be able to do that.  One summer we will be doing some fishing off the Queen Charlotte's, Prince Rupert areas.  It is on our bucket list of vacations we want to do.
> 
> I know you enjoyed the warm day!!!!  Hopefully the weather doesn't turn too cool.
> 
> Well...off to look busy again.


I understand your frustration....my DH sometimes ignores his phone too.  
Long ago, he had a 1h30min commute.  I would be so nervous during bad weather and couldn't reach him.




Sue M said:


> Soniam your plans are sounding terrific!  A
> 
> Schumi I’ve only gone to the one closest to me for Nandos and thought it was pretty good. Always happy to find a place that you Can get chicken without batter (even though I love (real) fried chicken, my diabetes doesn’t. And more than fries for option. I got a side of nice crispy seasoned Brussels Sprouts Instead of fries.  But I can count on one hand the number of times I go for fast food. Rarely.  And Domino’s and KFC are a big no. Taco Bell here is awful too. Sadly.
> 
> Charade glad to hear things are progressing. Do you feel you’ll have the stamina to go back next week for full days?  Is it possible to go back gradually?  Maybe start with half days?
> 
> Pumpkin, I’ve always thought the Queen Charlottes would be an amazing trip! But ridiculously hard to get to from here and expensive! And Vancouver Island has same scenery! It would be an experience though.
> 
> After a rainy morning it cleared up and I decided to do some gardening, when I realized I got my recycling carts mixed up ack!  I have the kitchen and garden waste in the mixed paper/plastics cart & visa versa. I don’t know what I’m going to do. These are BIG bins!  Ugh!


Crispy brussels sprouts sound amazing!  And to get them at a fast food place is almost unheard of!



Monykalyn said:


> Another perfect "fall/transition" day today-low 80's mostly sunny, breezy. Same tomorrow then hotter for weekend-just when I thought I could pull out fall stuff...instead probably to lake for one last boat ride. Should be calmer this weekend too.
> food...we like chik fil a breakfast sandwiches but only get them when on a road trip even though a few in town. Got home, just me and the kid tonite, coupon on Gubhub...yep Chinese delivered it is! Ate on deck.
> Charade-I know people who took a few months to fully get the sense of taste back, others who it returned much faster. Hope yours is sooner! And some restful sleep.
> Went to check chickens-usually try to hold and inspect each one every few days-but has been a while since I actually go to all of them. My talkative FAverolle has gotten chubby! Had son pick her up too as sure I was imagining it. Nope-the bugs must be good this year. Refilled the meal worm bucket, gave them some worms then put bucket away (forgot the bag which  is still half full on stairs where I'd set it outside)-went to collect eggs and took eggs inside, then back out to sit with the monsters-they'd knocked bag off steps and piles of mealworms out! Greedy little parasites! not happy with me trying to scoop the worms back into bag.
> 
> Excited about Dark Arts show back!!
> And YAY it's that time of year for Robo's trees!!!
> 
> Hello to all!! LIke Schumi is having issues the quotes are being wonky, can't reply at all on ipad without losing everything.
> 
> and yea-Ben is marching, at football games, and having a competition season this year.  Covid cases in schools very low (<0.5%) regardless of mask mandate (ours) or not (every single district all round us)-in fact our district is nearly double % cases than the surrounding areas, and same amounts quarantined-although again-still really low. We went through delta peak month ago.
> 
> And as lynne pointed out-hump day! Weekend is closer!


We too are hoping to get another day on the lake Sunday if the weather allows.

Do you sell your eggs?  I have a friend that used to keep chickens.  She was always dropping eggs by my house.  Seemed like she had more than she knew what to do with!



schumigirl said:


> Yes, I can count on one hand how often we eat at those kind of places, but I do exclude Chinese Takeout or local pizza place as fast food......it`s good how one`s mind argues to suit lol......fast food over here with places like is just poor, especially when compared to some in the US.
> 
> You reminded me mentioning recycling carts......we live in a quiet village with not muh going on......two families were rowing in the street last week (I never saw it) apparently one family have started leaving their recycling/trash bins at the front of the house permanently instead of at the back.......not really the done thing here, so it became a war of words. I need to find out if they kept doing it or did the same as everyone else and kept them at the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It`s annoying when you type out responses and they just disappear....yes, it`s usually when I try to reply on the ipad and have a lot of multi quotes.
> 
> Sounds like low numbers in your area, good to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a cloudy start to the day, still dark so can`t tell how cloudy yet. I can see a tinge of red as the sun slowly begins to rear up behind the horizon over the sea now.
> 
> Feel tired this morning, Tom think we need to start sleeping late instead of getting up so early....but I`ve got used to this since I was very young, hard to change, but we really have no need to be up so early, except we do enjoy walking before it gets busy. Even as the tourists leave the beach areas, it still gets busy with joggers, cyclists and dog walkers.......
> 
> Honey mustard balsamic chicken tonight, will pop it in the oven later and it can simmer away, and will make a sourdough bread as I`ve been asked to do, they love it instead of potatoes/couscous for a change.
> 
> Poached egg for breakfast and food is sorted for the day....lunch will be whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thirsty Thursday ​


The big gossip in your little village, lol!  The things folks will get upset and argue about.

Honey mustard chicken is one of my favs!!




Sue M said:


> Schumi if anyone left their recycling in front of the house here they’d be slapped with a big fine from by-laws.  Bear attractant. On collection day they can’t be put out earlier than 6:00am. Then to be brought back in by end of the day.
> 
> Lol, I don’t count Chinese or pizza either. And tonight we did order out from local Donair place. I don’t count them as fast food either!  Because their food is always fresh, and amazing. They even make their own wraps from scratch as you order. Mom and pop operation, lovely family who immigrated here and have been a huge success with the local community. Nice to see.


I looked up King of Donair, never heard of it.   Was described as having a cult like following in Canada, lol!
 Sounds yummy!  




Lynne G said:


> I guess it may depend on where you live in my country, but in my township, no requirement as to where the trash cans are kept. Most keep them in the front or side of the home, usually next to the driveway.  And many of us, including us, can be heard wheeling them out to the curb the night before.  And while most of us take them back not much after they are empty.  But once in awhile, you will see cans out along the side of the road, forgotten for a day or two.  And for a little bit, years ago, there was a teen kid that worked at the little store down the street from us, and lived up our street a few houses away. I guess he opened the store early, and was back before lunchtime, as many times I was like why are my cans back in front of the garage? On a day I was home on trash day, I heard a can I thought was moving, and yep, out the window I saw him dragging up our cans. That was nice of him, but he’s been gone for years now, and now it’s any one of the four of us that gets to them first, that is who that returns them to where we keep them.
> 
> And that, homies is a trash story that even this guy would like:
> View attachment 603389 Yep, Oscar the Grouch!
> 
> And so, like Schumi, with a cloud covered, rainy night we had, still looks so dark out this morning, with a thick cloud cover.
> 
> 
> Sunrise is around now, and so is the rain. Yeah, not quite done that rain failing time. Though the cold front that charged up those thunderstorms last night, I guess did not lower the temps to much in the overnight, as it’s still rather warm, 66 out. But not a warm day, as 77 the high, and more rain chances in the afternoon too. So I guess a rain soaked day is certainly a Thirsty Thursday poster type of day.
> 
> And so hope MonyK does not have any more snakes in her chicken coop, and yay for band starting up again for boy, thank goodness lower virus numbers, and yay, our countdowns are getting lower. 10 for me.
> 
> Around here, the one smaller local college in the City, has gone to all virtual due to increasing virus numbers.  While little one’s university is still a hybrid, older one’s county college is still virtual this semester.  And while my work is so ready to have a return of the workforce, there is still no direction as to when, though guidance is to come out by the end of this month. So, still a time to be vaccinated, wear masks when inside with others, wash hands routinely, and try to not be in crowds, is the best you can do.  But life does go on, and mask or not, I will be enjoying my time away, and having scary fun.
> 
> Tea? Why yes, and time for a refill.
> 
> That most terrific Thirsty Thursday homies. Stay well hydrated in any type of weather, as good for ya.
> 
> Oh and a hearty good morning from this dark, and dreary, rainy morning having homie.


Nice story about the boy collecting the trash bins and taking them up to the houses.   Gold star to him for him good deeds!!




schumigirl said:


> No requirements in most places Lynne here either, just most folks don`t want to be looking at wheelie bins as we call them, through the rest of the week. Everyone I know keeps them out of sight unless it`s collection day. They are an eyesore for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird weather day here.......
> 
> Walked for 6 miles, we got drenched, warmed up, drenched again and then the fog rolled in. We were walking yards from the water but couldn`t see it at one point. Looked like heavy cloud but think it was misty. Then the sun came out and it`s boiling hot again, but incredibly humid....I won`t be surprised if we get predicted thunderstorms today.
> 
> Food for dinner in slow cooker earlier, so not much to do there for tonight. Have a friend dropping in for a pot of tea and a blueberry and vanilla muffin, she should be here by now.
> 
> Open sandwich with honey ham, mustard and tomatoes for lunch and some grapes.
> 
> Sun is shining but so misty above and around us now....


We are early pick up for trash, before 7am for sure.  Some neighbors put them out at night and some the morning of.  I  put the bins out the night before, and collect them directly after.  
Most everyone brings them back in by the end of garbage day.







DH got elk steaks from a friend who recently traveled to Wyoming.  Making them for supper tonight.  I've been searching online for a few ideas of preparation.  I've never made elk steak before, so I want to get it right.  Seems that it should ideally be done rare to med-rare.....elk is quite lean and will dry out if cooked too long.
Maybe some asparagus on the side?  Or some German potato salad....the mention of it the other day has me craving it now, lol!

I bought a few fall decorations from Hobby Lobby last night.  And brought up my big tote of Halloween/fall decorations from the basement.   A few of the decorations light up and/or make noises....Our big dog freaks out easily, she's such a baby!  DH was chasing her around the house with a giant spider that shakes and lights up.  She barked and barked, it was funny!   Secretly, she loves it....and always comes back for more!

Well, 2 cups of coffee drank.  Time to be productive!!


----------



## keishashadow

Munch on this




J'aime Paris said:


> thought of you today!! I was browsing at H&M. The kids section had a line of Harry Potter clothing. Your granddaughter would look so cute in all of it!!


the local store closed a few years ago, will take a look online, thanks


Pumpkin1172 said:


> One summer we will be doing some fishing off the Queen Charlotte's, Prince Rupert areas. It is on our bucket list of vacations we want to do.


NCL tried docking in Prince Rupert the last year we did Alaska.  That lasted one season. Let’s just say, for day guests such as us, there was little to do there (other than walking up to firehouse museum & watching the eagles).  Not a single excursion set up by either the cruise lines or the locals to accommodate our time in port, a first, never ran into that as they are leaving some big $$$ on the table There.

Locals weren’t exactly what I’d call welcoming of the thousands of people that offloaded upon them.  There was only one casual restaurant in port, they point-blank refused to admit any children under 18 in, their excuse they sold liquor.  I’m told there is good fishing there and an island full of bears that like to fish on the beach, that would’ve been interesting to glide past.



Lynne G said:


> saw some onions still left, and a box of brown soup base, and a French onion soup was for me, but didn’t have the right cheese, so mozzarella it was. And toasted the almost hard piece of bread that was in the fridge, and chopped it up to toss in my soup. So a grilled cheese stuck in onion soup.


waste not, want not .  I saw a recipe for overnight, crock pot french onion soup the other day I want to Try once the weather chills.  not a fan of hovering over the stove for an hour, stirring thone onions until they brown. Admittedly, have burnt them multiple times lol


schumigirl said:


> will make a sourdough bread as I`ve been asked to do, they love it instead of potatoes/couscous for a change.


hmm, i probably should begin a new starter.  i let mine ‘go’ every 6 months or so, they start to look rather threatening lol


Sue M said:


> Schumi if anyone left their recycling in front of the house here they’d be slapped with a big fine from by-laws. Bear attractant. On collection day they can’t be put out earlier than 6:00am. Then to be brought back in by end of the day.


here it’s raccoons & opossums but, there was one dog that neighbors let out for hours at a time.  We keep ours ‘locked down’ with bungee cords & blocks At this point.  the really fussy neighbor on our street got around to putting in security cameras a few months ago, shortly thereafter I noticed the dog no longer had free range.  Glad, as it was killing multiple rabbits & leaving gory remains Yuck.


----------



## Sue M

Good morning! Coffee time and watching the morning news. Beautiful sunrise and now blue skies. Should be a nice day. 10am dentist appt for routine cleaning and check up.
Thinking about breakfast…..getting hungry! To bacon or not to bacon lol!
No plans today perhaps after dentist I’ll go to a local trail for a walk.

Keisha Hmmm, Rupert is an interesting choice for a cruise stop!  Very strange if the cruise line decided to make it a stop that they wouldn’t set up any excursions.  Was that restaurant a pub?  Here underage kids aren’t allowed in pubs or bars. I’ll always remember the shock on my daughters face when we were out to dinner in the US and she couldn’t order a beer, she was 20!  It was comical. I had totally forgot drinking age was higher in the US!

Paris yep, Donair is very popular here!  Our place is a mom & pop operation. And very busy. Lovely couple, glad to see them succeed. The wife makes home made falafel to die for, always fresh. I’ve been to places where I see them taking pre made falafel balls out of freezer and microwaving  Yuck. 
Elk, it’s not for me, but we have a friend who’s a hunter and if he gets something we usually get some.  Husband, brother-in-law and my youngest daughter love it!  Me and oldest will have something else to eat!  

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all. Just stopped by while waiting for lunch to be delivered. Management ordered Chinese for us today! 

Carole...does Kyle still have that sweet ride he bought not long ago or is he riding around in a Bugatti now? 

I couldn't live w/o AC in the south but I was raised with central A/C growing up so I am truly spoiled.  

My A/C unit is about 3 1/3 years old and is as big as a small Kia car and it works great! 

Have a good day!


----------



## Lynne G

Eh, I don’t mind browning the onions.  It was good soup, I must say, Keisha.  Though only made enough for me.  Hence, not a large amount of onions. Yeah, we have large, heavy lid cans as we too have those raccoons and possums.  As well as neighbors that leave their cats out. Hate that.  

Sue, hope your dental visit goes well, and enjoy a walk after.  

And so, while it looks bright out, phone says more rain coming. Oh well, will just make the following four days predicted to be full sunny days that much nicer.  And getting warmer each day.  So looking forward to not moving fast tomorrow morning.  With older one also not working tomorrow, after his online class, we will do some shopping, and pick up an order I made the other day.  And enjoy lunch out, where to be determined, though thinking will be a chick drive though and eat in car meal.


----------



## keishashadow

Sue M said:


> Was that restaurant a pub? Here underage kids aren’t allowed in pubs or bars. I’ll always remember the shock on my daughters face when we were out to dinner in the US and she couldn’t order a beer, she was 20! It was comical. I had totally forgot drinking age was higher in the US!


We don’t really use the term pub much here.  Do have modest bars that serve some food, otherwise it’s more of a restaurant with a separate bar set up.  I’d deem the one in port as the latter Variety. quaint, seemed quite nice, on the water.

Yes, it was really a strange port day. only thing we surmised was possibility of ‘attractions’ being just a big too far away from port to fit into our time there.  Had a solid 6 hours though.  First time we ever found ourselves stumped in a port to kill time, wound up going back on ship & using the pools in the rather chilly weather.

good luck at the dentist!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I used to be a sun worshiper.  My dermatologist cured me of that....
> I still long to be tan, even now
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up with bar food....not glamorous, but very tasty.  Little hole in the wall place, but does great burgers and such!
> 
> Now I see Uncle Fester in my head, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> I understand your frustration....my DH sometimes ignores his phone too.
> Long ago, he had a 1h30min commute.  I would be so nervous during bad weather and couldn't reach him.
> 
> 
> 
> Crispy brussels sprouts sound amazing!  And to get them at a fast food place is almost unheard of!
> 
> 
> We too are hoping to get another day on the lake Sunday if the weather allows.
> 
> Do you sell your eggs?  I have a friend that used to keep chickens.  She was always dropping eggs by my house.  Seemed like she had more than she knew what to do with!
> 
> 
> The big gossip in your little village, lol!  The things folks will get upset and argue about.
> 
> Honey mustard chicken is one of my favs!!
> 
> 
> 
> I looked up King of Donair, never heard of it.   Was described as having a cult like following in Canada, lol!
> Sounds yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice story about the boy collecting the trash bins and taking them up to the houses.   Gold star to him for him good deeds!!
> 
> 
> 
> We are early pick up for trash, before 7am for sure.  Some neighbors put them out at night and some the morning of.  I  put the bins out the night before, and collect them directly after.
> Most everyone brings them back in by the end of garbage day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH got elk steaks from a friend who recently traveled to Wyoming.  Making them for supper tonight.  I've been searching online for a few ideas of preparation.  I've never made elk steak before, so I want to get it right.  Seems that it should ideally be done rare to med-rare.....elk is quite lean and will dry out if cooked too long.
> Maybe some asparagus on the side?  Or some German potato salad....the mention of it the other day has me craving it now, lol!
> 
> I bought a few fall decorations from Hobby Lobby last night.  And brought up my big tote of Halloween/fall decorations from the basement.   A few of the decorations light up and/or make noises....Our big dog freaks out easily, she's such a baby!  DH was chasing her around the house with a giant spider that shakes and lights up.  She barked and barked, it was funny!   Secretly, she loves it....and always comes back for more!
> 
> Well, 2 cups of coffee drank.  Time to be productive!!



Food still sounded good Lori......sometimes the smallest places are the best. Yes, if that`s the biggest scandal we get I`ll be happy.....I like it quiet and peaceful, but yes, most bring them in straight away or when they come home at night.

Yes, no sitting in the sun for me, but I do like to walk in it but always with sunscreen, something that just wasn`t around when I was a kid......I was always brown as a berry apparently. Not anymore. 

I`ve never tried elk, but would try it, Tom likes it I know that and he`s had elk burgers before. Hope you enjoy it. 





keishashadow said:


> Munch on this
> View attachment 603421
> 
> 
> the local store closed a few years ago, will take a look online, thanks
> 
> NCL tried docking in Prince Rupert the last year we did Alaska.  That lasted one season. Let’s just say, for day guests such as us, there was little to do there (other than walking up to firehouse museum & watching the eagles).  Not a single excursion set up by either the cruise lines or the locals to accommodate our time in port, a first, never ran into that as they are leaving some big $$$ on the table There.
> 
> Locals weren’t exactly what I’d call welcoming of the thousands of people that offloaded upon them.  There was only one casual restaurant in port, they point-blank refused to admit any children under 18 in, their excuse they sold liquor.  I’m told there is good fishing there and an island full of bears that like to fish on the beach, that would’ve been interesting to glide past.
> 
> 
> waste not, want not .  I saw a recipe for overnight, crock pot french onion soup the other day I want to Try once the weather chills.  not a fan of hovering over the stove for an hour, stirring thone onions until they brown. Admittedly, have burnt them multiple times lol
> 
> hmm, i probably should begin a new starter.  i let mine ‘go’ every 6 months or so, they start to look rather threatening lol
> 
> here it’s raccoons & opossums but, there was one dog that neighbors let out for hours at a time.  We keep ours ‘locked down’ with bungee cords & blocks At this point.  the really fussy neighbor on our street got around to putting in security cameras a few months ago, shortly thereafter I noticed the dog no longer had free range.  Glad, as it was killing multiple rabbits & leaving gory remains Yuck.



We have lots of foxes around that sometimes leave the remains of rabbits and hares around, thankfully never had to deal with them ourselves, not a good job to have to do. 

I miss onions! 




Metro West said:


> Good morning all. Just stopped by while waiting for lunch to be delivered. Management ordered Chinese for us today!
> 
> Carole...does Kyle still have that sweet ride he bought not long ago or is he riding around in a Bugatti now?
> 
> I couldn't live w/o AC in the south but I was raised with central A/C growing up so I am truly spoiled.
> 
> My A/C unit is about 3 1/3 years old and is as big as a small Kia car and it works great!
> 
> Have a good day!



Well, he`s on his 3rd Mercedes, so I`m not sure what one he had when we last saw you.....this one is the best one yet. He has inherited his fathers desire to change his car every 2 to 3 years   

He ordered it last August last year and was lucky to get it from Germany in November before the delivery backlog started. Bit more powerful than he (anyone) needs, but he isn`t a silly boy racer and drives the way any mum would approve of......he does have his moments though........usually when some little oik with a souped up junk machine thinks they can pass him and stick up a middle finger......lol......think they`re usually compensating for something.......lol.......

He loves it though and takes very good care of it.

Have you still got the same car, I think you were maybe changing it soon?

I`m trying to imagine the size of your aircon unit.......lol.......but yes, wouldn`t be without it in the South. Mine would be like yours and macs....never off. I know some folks don`t run it all the time, but wow....I would! 

Enjoy that Chinese food.....my favourite kind of takeout! 





keishashadow said:


> We don’t really use the term pub much here.  Do have modest bars that serve some food, otherwise it’s more of a restaurant with a separate bar set up.  I’d deem the one in port as the latter Variety. quaint, seemed quite nice, on the water.
> 
> Yes, it was really a strange port day. only thing we surmised was possibility of ‘attractions’ being just a big too far away from port to fit into our time there.  Had a solid 6 hours though.  First time we ever found ourselves stumped in a port to kill time, wound up going back on ship & using the pools in the rather chilly weather.
> 
> good luck at the dentist!



Yes, pub is usually a very British saying, don`t hear many Americans use that term. We have some gorgeous pubs that have restaurants too, or some nice pubs that just have bar food and one menu. Ones with restaurants attached sometimes have two menus with more choices.....we avoid the ones themed for kids....they tend to be chain pubs and everything is frozen and not fresh. Idividually owned pubs and restaurants are always our first choice where everything is freshly cooked and not a frozen chip in sight. 

Anything with a kids indoor play area with ball pits we avoid too ........too many rugrats around them.........





Had a lovely day with the weirdest weather.......friend came around and we sat outside with tea, then came in as the mist rolled in and it cooled, then sun came back out again and it was boiling hot again. 

After she left I made some bread for tonight, and I`m trying to fill up by sniffing the aroma from the chicken.......not long to go till dinner.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Well, he`s on his 3rd Mercedes, so I`m not sure what one he had when we last saw you.....this one is the best one yet. He has inherited his fathers desire to change his car every 2 to 3 years
> 
> He ordered it last August last year and was lucky to get it from Germany in November before the delivery backlog started. Bit more powerful than he (anyone) needs, but he isn`t a silly boy racer and drives the way any mum would approve of......he does have his moments though........usually when some little oik with a souped up junk machine thinks they can pass him and stick up a middle finger......lol......think they`re usually compensating for something.......lol.......
> 
> He loves it though and takes very good care of it.
> 
> Have you still got the same car, I think you were maybe changing it soon?
> 
> I`m trying to imagine the size of your aircon unit.......lol.......but yes, wouldn`t be without it in the South. Mine would be like yours and macs....never off. I know some folks don`t run it all the time, but wow....I would!
> 
> Enjoy that Chinese food.....my favourite kind of takeout!


 3rd MB huh? Very nice. The last picture I saw was the Black one he was picking up from the showroom. I don't remember the name of it. 

I traded my car in April this year...mainly because of the mileage and a mysterious oil leak the dealer could never find. 

Yes...my A/C unit is quite large...too large of my house really but they made me a good deal on it so I'm happy. Now if I can just pay it off.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> 3rd MB huh? Very nice. The last picture I saw was the Black one he was picking up from the showroom. I don't remember the name of it.
> 
> I traded my car in April this year...mainly because of the mileage and a mysterious oil leak the dealer could never find.
> 
> Yes...my A/C unit is quite large...too large of my house really but they made me a good deal on it so I'm happy. Now if I can just pay it off.



His first was black, then he got the same one in grey, again bigger engine than the first, and now black again with this one. It`s very nice.....I get an occasional drive in it, but he enjoys chauffering us which suits us, especially as he doesn`t drink, so designated driver is nice. 

Ours is an SUV type so driving in his car you feel as your dragging along the ground as it`s sleek. Getting back into ours is like mountain climbing after that! 

Oh nice to have a change.......bit worrying they couldn`t find the issue with the oil leak! Hope you`re happy with the new one. 





Gave in and ate dinner a little earlier than usual. It was lovely.......I did give in and have some bread for the remnants of the sauce....couldn`t resist! 

Cloudy and dull now, and very misty, can`t see the sea anymore. Should be ok tomorrow, just not sunny. 

Going to make a pot of tea and have a slice of lemon cake I baked earlier......I`ll never be skinny!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Thank you Pumpkin.

Lynne I love French Onion soup but onions off the menu at the moment!

Schumi the bin wars are definitely a thing.  We have lovely neighbours around here except for one - a rental property to our left.  The man used to work for the farmer who owns the house but we’ve noticed doesn’t anymore.  His argument to anyone complaining about noise, behaviour or bins was always “good luck with that I’m mates with my boss”.  Not one other property leaves the bins out.  Now we have four it’s ridiculous they leave them permanently at the edge of our driveway.  Just feel sorry for the lovely couple who join on to them.  There home and garden is immaculate.

With the prospect of rain arriving I helped Kev in the garden today - well just holding ladders etc he did the strenuous part.  Managed to get finished before heavy rain arrived but dried up again now and still very warm.

Finally received a delivery that was supposed to arrive on Tuesday.  Lots of phone calls and chasing as they are fragile mirrored cabinets we imagined being thrown around in a van!  Going to unpack them tomorrow to check all ok.

Looking forward to Friday and the weekend ahead.

Early evening for us now so we will be sitting down to watch the cycling Tour of Britain which was around our area today.  Start this morning was from my old workplace at Alderley Park.  We were invited to our favourite pub to watch it pass them this afternoon but timings didn’t work with the school pick up with road closures.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally a quick stop in

Lots of paper shuffling this morning...we will see how the afternoon pans out.  DH was too tired to open gifts last night.  Tonight he gets to open 3 for working out of town.  He laughed and said he is really liking all the gifts ( even the little ones - filler ones like air fresheners for his truck  ) and would miss them when it was all said and done.  I was listening on the radio this morning and they were talking about " Cameo" where you can pay a celebrity to do a personalized message.  I found a nascar driver ( one who dh likes ) and am going to get him to wish him a happy birthday and tell him about his tickets to the Daytona 500.  



Sue M said:


> After a rainy morning it cleared up and I decided to do some gardening, when I realized I got my recycling carts mixed up ack! I have the kitchen and garden waste in the mixed paper/plastics cart & visa versa. I don’t know what I’m going to do. These are BIG bins! Ugh!


We don't have bins here.  Our city is too small.  I would LOVE LOVE LOVE if we would do a composting bin,  DD  when she lived in Calgary, and now Edmonton have started with the composting bins.  I loved going to her house.  So much less waste and garbage with a composting bin that is picked up curb side.  
The Queen Charolotes are expensive....we would probably do Prince Rupert, Nanaimo/Tofino before the expensive one.  Our bil has a family member in Nanaimo who provides fishing tours.  So we are lucky that way.  


Monykalyn said:


> Went to check chickens-usually try to hold and inspect each one every few days-but has been a while since I actually go to all of them. My talkative FAverolle has gotten chubby! Had son pick her up too as sure I was imagining it. Nope-the bugs must be good this year. Refilled the meal worm bucket, gave them some worms then put bucket away (forgot the bag which is still half full on stairs where I'd set it outside)-went to collect eggs and took eggs inside, then back out to sit with the monsters-they'd knocked bag off steps and piles of mealworms out! Greedy little parasites! not happy with me trying to scoop the worms back into bag.


Love your chicken stories.  Your girls sure do have some great personalities!  Hopefully no more snakes 


schumigirl said:


> Honey mustard balsamic chicken tonight, will pop it in the oven later and it can simmer away, and will make a sourdough bread as I`ve been asked to do, they love it instead of potatoes/couscous for a change.


YUM!!!!!!!!!!  Your meals alllllllllllllllllllllll sound so delicious!!!!


J'aime Paris said:


> I looked up King of Donair, never heard of it. Was described as having a cult like following in Canada, lol!


They seem to be the favorite if the person is from Eastern Canada.  I believe donairs are quite the thing there.  Dh likes them.  I haven't had one.  I'm a burger girl 


J'aime Paris said:


> DH got elk steaks from a friend who recently traveled to Wyoming. Making them for supper tonight. I've been searching online for a few ideas of preparation. I've never made elk steak before, so I want to get it right. Seems that it should ideally be done rare to med-rare.....elk is quite lean and will dry out if cooked too long.
> Maybe some asparagus on the side? Or some German potato salad....the mention of it the other day has me craving it now, lol!


Elk is great...if it's cooked properly.  I hope it turned out for you.  I have marinated it years ago.  We haven't had it for a few years.  But....dh and ds were finally drawn to actually hunt one.  Dh also knows someone who actually has them on his property.  So I better get my elk cooking skills buffed up.  I'm expecting a freezer full of wild meat this winter.  They were drawn for elk and moose.   So hopefully they can find and bring home both.  We were raised on wild meat....I didn't have beef or beef steak until I was almost and adult.  It was tooo expensive when we were young.  


keishashadow said:


> NCL tried docking in Prince Rupert the last year we did Alaska. That lasted one season. Let’s just say, for day guests such as us, there was little to do there (other than walking up to firehouse museum & watching the eagles). Not a single excursion set up by either the cruise lines or the locals to accommodate our time in port, a first, never ran into that as they are leaving some big $$$ on the table There.


I have never been there, but I do know it is a small community.  Weird that some people didn't jump at the chance to do something for the cruisers.  That story reminds me kind of what's happening in the Florida Keys.  Such a beautiful place to visit...but all of a sudden, they don't want the huge $$$ that the cruisers and cruise industry would bring in.  Hopefully one day we can cruise there again.  I  LOVED it there and would definitely go again.  

Well, I should run and take a break for lunch...then shuffle more papers around again. 

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. I'm having another boring day. Later today my excitement will be a walk to the end of the driveway to put out the trash and check the mail.  We keep our garbage can in our garage and wheel it to the curb the night before garbage pick up. 



Sue M said:


> I got a side of nice crispy seasoned Brussels Sprouts Instead of fries.


I have noticed brussels sprouts showing up on a lot of menus here.  It seems to be the new "in" vegetable. 



Sue M said:


> Charade glad to hear things are progressing. Do you feel you’ll have the stamina to go back next week for full days? Is it possible to go back gradually? Maybe start with half days?


 I think I will be fine going back as normal next week. I only work 5 hours a day, 4 days a week. 



Lynne G said:


> and since I didn’t want tomato soup, saw some onions still left, and a box of brown soup base, and a French onion soup was for me, but didn’t have the right cheese, so mozzarella it was. And toasted the almost hard piece of bread that was in the fridge, and chopped it up to toss in my soup.


 That sounds good. I haven't had French onion soup in a long time. 



Monykalyn said:


> Charade-I know people who took a few months to fully get the sense of taste back, others who it returned much faster. Hope yours is sooner!


 Thank you. I would hate to go the Universal and still have no sense of taste. 



Lynne G said:


> Around here, the one smaller local college in the City, has gone to all virtual due to increasing virus numbers. While little one’s university is still a hybrid, older one’s county college is still virtual this semester.


 B's university tried to go back as normal, but it lasted one week. Their Covid numbers are up, so they went back to online for at least 2 weeks. We don't know if they will still be online next week or not. 



J'aime Paris said:


> I used to be a sun worshiper. My dermatologist cured me of that....
> I still long to be tan, even now


 The sun and I are not friends. I am a firm believer in sunscreen. 



Metro West said:


> I couldn't live w/o AC in the south but I was raised with central A/C growing up so I am truly spoiled.


 Same here. I have lived in the south since I was 2.5 years old. I can't remember a time we didn't have central A/C.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I was listening on the radio this morning and they were talking about " Cameo" where you can pay a celebrity to do a personalized message. I found a nascar driver ( one who dh likes ) and am going to get him to wish him a happy birthday and tell him about his tickets to the Daytona 500.


 What a great idea. Who is his favorite driver?

I am hoping to get a text and or email today about the TSO ticket presale. I signed up as a verified fan, so hopefully I will be able to buy advanced tickets.


----------



## Realfoodfans

So disappointed we’ve just unpacked the delayed delivery and one of the mirrored bathroom cabinets is badly damaged.  Now I’ve got to start the process of replacement and return. May end up just having a refund.  On that note my peaceful evening is over I think I’ll distract myself with my book!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Sue M said:


> Good morning! Coffee time and watching the morning news. Beautiful sunrise and now blue skies. Should be a nice day. 10am dentist appt for routine cleaning and check up.
> Thinking about breakfast…..getting hungry! To bacon or not to bacon lol!
> No plans today perhaps after dentist I’ll go to a local trail for a walk.
> 
> Keisha Hmmm, Rupert is an interesting choice for a cruise stop!  Very strange if the cruise line decided to make it a stop that they wouldn’t set up any excursions.  Was that restaurant a pub?  Here underage kids aren’t allowed in pubs or bars. I’ll always remember the shock on my daughters face when we were out to dinner in the US and she couldn’t order a beer, she was 20!  It was comical. I had totally forgot drinking age was higher in the US!
> 
> Paris yep, Donair is very popular here!  Our place is a mom & pop operation. And very busy. Lovely couple, glad to see them succeed. The wife makes home made falafel to die for, always fresh. I’ve been to places where I see them taking pre made falafel balls out of freezer and microwaving  Yuck.
> Elk, it’s not for me, but we have a friend who’s a hunter and if he gets something we usually get some.  Husband, brother-in-law and my youngest daughter love it!  Me and oldest will have something else to eat!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!


Hope the dental appt went well!



Metro West said:


> Good morning all. Just stopped by while waiting for lunch to be delivered. Management ordered Chinese for us today!
> 
> Carole...does Kyle still have that sweet ride he bought not long ago or is he riding around in a Bugatti now?
> 
> I couldn't live w/o AC in the south but I was raised with central A/C growing up so I am truly spoiled.
> 
> My A/C unit is about 3 1/3 years old and is as big as a small Kia car and it works great!
> 
> Have a good day!


I live in WI and would not make it without AC!
I told DH there is no way I've been reincarnated from years ago.  I'd never make it a week in times when civilization truly 'roughed it'!!




Lynne G said:


> Eh, I don’t mind browning the onions.  It was good soup, I must say, Keisha.  Though only made enough for me.  Hence, not a large amount of onions. Yeah, we have large, heavy lid cans as we too have those raccoons and possums.  As well as neighbors that leave their cats out. Hate that.
> 
> Sue, hope your dental visit goes well, and enjoy a walk after.
> 
> And so, while it looks bright out, phone says more rain coming. Oh well, will just make the following four days predicted to be full sunny days that much nicer.  And getting warmer each day.  So looking forward to not moving fast tomorrow morning.  With older one also not working tomorrow, after his online class, we will do some shopping, and pick up an order I made the other day.  And enjoy lunch out, where to be determined, though thinking will be a chick drive though and eat in car meal.


I'd love to make french onion soup, but DH Hates onions....
maybe I'll make it sometime and invite my parents over for supper and DH can have a pizza!




schumigirl said:


> Food still sounded good Lori......sometimes the smallest places are the best. Yes, if that`s the biggest scandal we get I`ll be happy.....I like it quiet and peaceful, but yes, most bring them in straight away or when they come home at night.
> 
> Yes, no sitting in the sun for me, but I do like to walk in it but always with sunscreen, something that just wasn`t around when I was a kid......I was always brown as a berry apparently. Not anymore.
> 
> I`ve never tried elk, but would try it, Tom likes it I know that and he`s had elk burgers before. Hope you enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have lots of foxes around that sometimes leave the remains of rabbits and hares around, thankfully never had to deal with them ourselves, not a good job to have to do.
> 
> I miss onions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he`s on his 3rd Mercedes, so I`m not sure what one he had when we last saw you.....this one is the best one yet. He has inherited his fathers desire to change his car every 2 to 3 years
> 
> He ordered it last August last year and was lucky to get it from Germany in November before the delivery backlog started. Bit more powerful than he (anyone) needs, but he isn`t a silly boy racer and drives the way any mum would approve of......he does have his moments though........usually when some little oik with a souped up junk machine thinks they can pass him and stick up a middle finger......lol......think they`re usually compensating for something.......lol.......
> 
> He loves it though and takes very good care of it.
> 
> Have you still got the same car, I think you were maybe changing it soon?
> 
> I`m trying to imagine the size of your aircon unit.......lol.......but yes, wouldn`t be without it in the South. Mine would be like yours and macs....never off. I know some folks don`t run it all the time, but wow....I would!
> 
> Enjoy that Chinese food.....my favourite kind of takeout!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, pub is usually a very British saying, don`t hear many Americans use that term. We have some gorgeous pubs that have restaurants too, or some nice pubs that just have bar food and one menu. Ones with restaurants attached sometimes have two menus with more choices.....we avoid the ones themed for kids....they tend to be chain pubs and everything is frozen and not fresh. Idividually owned pubs and restaurants are always our first choice where everything is freshly cooked and not a frozen chip in sight.
> 
> Anything with a kids indoor play area with ball pits we avoid too ........too many rugrats around them.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a lovely day with the weirdest weather.......friend came around and we sat outside with tea, then came in as the mist rolled in and it cooled, then sun came back out again and it was boiling hot again.
> 
> After she left I made some bread for tonight, and I`m trying to fill up by sniffing the aroma from the chicken.......not long to go till dinner.


I'm not sure if it's just a WI thing, but kids are allowed in bars with their parents.   It's not unusual to see a kid sipping a root beer while sitting on a bar stool.  You wouldn't really see it in a large city....but in smaller communities it's a normal occurrence. 

German potato salad is made.  Will start the grill when DH leaves work to make the elk....fingers crossed I prepare it well!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally a quick stop in
> 
> Lots of paper shuffling this morning...we will see how the afternoon pans out.  DH was too tired to open gifts last night.  Tonight he gets to open 3 for working out of town.  He laughed and said he is really liking all the gifts ( even the little ones - filler ones like air fresheners for his truck  ) and would miss them when it was all said and done.  I was listening on the radio this morning and they were talking about " Cameo" where you can pay a celebrity to do a personalized message.  I found a nascar driver ( one who dh likes ) and am going to get him to wish him a happy birthday and tell him about his tickets to the Daytona 500.
> 
> 
> We don't have bins here.  Our city is too small.  I would LOVE LOVE LOVE if we would do a composting bin,  DD  when she lived in Calgary, and now Edmonton have started with the composting bins.  I loved going to her house.  So much less waste and garbage with a composting bin that is picked up curb side.
> The Queen Charolotes are expensive....we would probably do Prince Rupert, Nanaimo/Tofino before the expensive one.  Our bil has a family member in Nanaimo who provides fishing tours.  So we are lucky that way.
> 
> Love your chicken stories.  Your girls sure do have some great personalities!  Hopefully no more snakes
> 
> YUM!!!!!!!!!!  Your meals alllllllllllllllllllllll sound so delicious!!!!
> 
> They seem to be the favorite if the person is from Eastern Canada.  I believe donairs are quite the thing there.  Dh likes them.  I haven't had one.  I'm a burger girl
> 
> Elk is great...if it's cooked properly.  I hope it turned out for you.  I have marinated it years ago.  We haven't had it for a few years.  But....dh and ds were finally drawn to actually hunt one.  Dh also knows someone who actually has them on his property.  So I better get my elk cooking skills buffed up.  I'm expecting a freezer full of wild meat this winter.  They were drawn for elk and moose.   So hopefully they can find and bring home both.  We were raised on wild meat....I didn't have beef or beef steak until I was almost and adult.  It was tooo expensive when we were young.
> 
> I have never been there, but I do know it is a small community.  Weird that some people didn't jump at the chance to do something for the cruisers.  That story reminds me kind of what's happening in the Florida Keys.  Such a beautiful place to visit...but all of a sudden, they don't want the huge $$$ that the cruisers and cruise industry would bring in.  Hopefully one day we can cruise there again.  I  LOVED it there and would definitely go again.
> 
> Well, I should run and take a break for lunch...then shuffle more papers around again.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!!


The birthday that keeps on giving!!!  It's so awesome that you and DH are getting such enjoyment from this!

I'll let you know if the elk is a success....




Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon. I'm having another boring day. Later today my excitement will be a walk to the end of the driveway to put out the trash and check the mail.  We keep our garbage can in our garage and wheel it to the curb the night before garbage pick up.
> 
> I have noticed brussels sprouts showing up on a lot of menus here.  It seems to be the new "in" vegetable.
> 
> I think I will be fine going back as normal next week. I only work 5 hours a day, 4 days a week.
> 
> That sounds good. I haven't had French onion soup in a long time.
> 
> Thank you. I would hate to go the Universal and still have no sense of taste.
> 
> B's university tried to go back as normal, but it lasted one week. Their Covid numbers are up, so they went back to online for at least 2 weeks. We don't know if they will still be online next week or not.
> 
> The sun and I are not friends. I am a firm believer in sunscreen.
> 
> Same here. I have lived in the south since I was 2.5 years old. I can't remember a time we didn't have central A/C.
> 
> What a great idea. Who is his favorite driver?
> 
> I am hoping to get a text and or email today about the TSO ticket presale. I signed up as a verified fan, so hopefully I will be able to buy advanced tickets.


Sorry to hear your DDs university is back to online.  Hopefully after the 2 weeks all will be better!



Realfoodfans said:


> So disappointed we’ve just unpacked the delayed delivery and one of the mirrored bathroom cabinets is badly damaged.  Now I’ve got to start the process of replacement and return. May end up just having a refund.  On that note my peaceful evening is over I think I’ll distract myself with my book!


UGH!!  That's so disappointing!!!
A couple years ago, DH and I ordered a table and 4 chair set for our lake house.  The table and 3 chairs were perfect, with 1 chair that was badly damaged.  
It took over 6 months to get the 4th chair!   Good thing we are a family of 3, lol!!







Dogs walked and snoozing.  Little one found a patch of sunlight on the carpet and is out for the count!  He's too darn cute

Couldn't resist giving the German potato salad a taste test as it came out of the oven, It smelled so good!!
For science, right? wink, wink!!      (it passed the yummy test)

Should do some laundry to pass the time before dinner....


----------



## keishashadow

J'aime Paris said:


> I'd love to make french onion soup, but DH Hates onions....
> maybe I'll make it sometime and invite my parents over for supper and DH can have a pizza!


I tend to cook enough to feed an army, JIK my boys stop by.  If not, leftovers on day 2or I freeze portions.  Wonder if onion soup (without the floater) would fare well?


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> I tend to cook enough to feed an army, JIK my boys stop by.  If not, leftovers on day 2or I freeze portions.  Wonder if onion soup (without the floater) would fare well?


Good idea!!   
I feel like I cook like Marie Barone from Everybody Loves Raymond.....just an Italian mamma wanting to feed everyone.  I don't think I'm even Italian?? maybe should do one of those DNA swabs....could have Italian blood I'm not even aware of??

Or, our neighbor across the street has 4 kids, 3 of which are boys.  She never turns down food that I bring over!


----------



## Lynne G

Well, DH came home first, what’s for dinner? Burgers with lots of sautéed vegetables.  Put a cooked burger in the pan after he was done, as older one will be home soon, and will have the same question.  Doubt any vegetables are left, but I have some of that potato salad left, and made spinach dip, which he enjoys.  So, ready for the question.


----------



## Charade67

Can't get to sleep tonight. I need to get my sleep cycle back on track.
I got a call from the state health department this afternoon. I guess they are tracking people's symptoms and recovery process. 



Realfoodfans said:


> So disappointed we’ve just unpacked the delayed delivery and one of the mirrored bathroom cabinets is badly damaged.  Now I’ve got to start the process of replacement and return. May end up just having a refund.  On that note my peaceful evening is over I think I’ll distract myself with my book!


How frustrating. I hope it doesn't take too long to get replaced. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Couldn't resist giving the German potato salad a taste test as it came out of the oven, It smelled so good!!
> For science, right? wink, wink!! (it passed the yummy test)


 Quality Control. 

Today I am 3 weeks away from leaving fro my trip.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon. I'm having another boring day. Later today my excitement will be a walk to the end of the driveway to put out the trash and check the mail.  We keep our garbage can in our garage and wheel it to the curb the night before garbage pick up.
> 
> I have noticed brussels sprouts showing up on a lot of menus here.  It seems to be the new "in" vegetable.
> 
> I think I will be fine going back as normal next week. I only work 5 hours a day, 4 days a week.
> 
> That sounds good. I haven't had French onion soup in a long time.
> 
> Thank you. I would hate to go the Universal and still have no sense of taste.
> 
> B's university tried to go back as normal, but it lasted one week. Their Covid numbers are up, so they went back to online for at least 2 weeks. We don't know if they will still be online next week or not.
> 
> The sun and I are not friends. I am a firm believer in sunscreen.
> 
> Same here. I have lived in the south since I was 2.5 years old. I can't remember a time we didn't have central A/C.
> 
> What a great idea. Who is his favorite driver?
> 
> I am hoping to get a text and or email today about the TSO ticket presale. I signed up as a verified fan, so hopefully I will be able to buy advanced tickets.



Tom hates Brussel sprouts, but for years on the odd occasion I shred them up and stir fry them with pancetta  and he does enjoy them that way. I think it`s from growing up when our mothers would boil all veg for 3 weeks before serving, nothign was appetising......

Hope your appetite springs back soon, especially before your trip! 





J'aime Paris said:


> Hope the dental appt went well!
> 
> 
> I live in WI and would not make it without AC!
> I told DH there is no way I've been reincarnated from years ago.  I'd never make it a week in times when civilization truly 'roughed it'!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to make french onion soup, but DH Hates onions....
> maybe I'll make it sometime and invite my parents over for supper and DH can have a pizza!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's just a WI thing, but kids are allowed in bars with their parents.   It's not unusual to see a kid sipping a root beer while sitting on a bar stool.  You wouldn't really see it in a large city....but in smaller communities it's a normal occurrence.
> 
> German potato salad is made.  Will start the grill when DH leaves work to make the elk....fingers crossed I prepare it well!
> 
> 
> 
> The birthday that keeps on giving!!!  It's so awesome that you and DH are getting such enjoyment from this!
> 
> I'll let you know if the elk is a success....
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear your DDs university is back to online.  Hopefully after the 2 weeks all will be better!
> 
> 
> UGH!!  That's so disappointing!!!
> A couple years ago, DH and I ordered a table and 4 chair set for our lake house.  The table and 3 chairs were perfect, with 1 chair that was badly damaged.
> It took over 6 months to get the 4th chair!   Good thing we are a family of 3, lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs walked and snoozing.  Little one found a patch of sunlight on the carpet and is out for the count!  He's too darn cute
> 
> Couldn't resist giving the German potato salad a taste test as it came out of the oven, It smelled so good!!
> For science, right? wink, wink!!      (it passed the yummy test)
> 
> Should do some laundry to pass the time before dinner....



Some pubs just ban children altogether, some let them in but never at the bar area which we like, and most have a curfew on no kids after X time.......it`s nice to have some places that are adult only. 




J'aime Paris said:


> Good idea!!
> I feel like I cook like Marie Barone from Everybody Loves Raymond.....just an Italian mamma wanting to feed everyone.  I don't think I'm even Italian?? maybe should do one of those DNA swabs....could have Italian blood I'm not even aware of??
> 
> Or, our neighbor across the street has 4 kids, 3 of which are boys.  She never turns down food that I bring over!



lol.....I have a tiny amount of Italian, not much all German and Swedish apparently.....but we love Everybody Loves Raymond and Tom says sometimes a line from the show when I cook....Carole you`re a pickle away from being a deli......lol......but like you, I love cooking. 

One of my nieces thinks putting some chicken tenders and fries in the oven is cooking......I gave up with her years ago 

Now I want to watch Everybody Loves Raymond......I think we have the box set somewhere in among all those dvd`s. I love those actors and think Doris Roberts is brilliant in her smaller role in Christmas Vacation. I remember her also in Remington Steele years ago with Pierce Brosnan. Very 80`s show, but a lot of fun.





We had some heavy rain last night, but this morning it`s just dull but still so humid. 

I prefer walking with a little breeze, but when the wind starts on this coast, it forgets to stop, so we`ll enjoy it when we can. 

Made some dinner reservations last night for our week in the Cotswolds for October. I saw someone mention on another board I read that they couldn`t get booked for somewhere they like near where we`re going, so as we know three places we want to go back to in the town we will stay, just got them booked last night. Will call another today and at least we`ll have the places we want and look at more soon. 

Might have Tom drive to the next town tonight and get us fish and chips from the chippie for dinner, haven`t done it in a while. Friday is their busiest night so there`s always a line even if you call ahead, but we prefer to get it as freshly cooked as possible, so he`ll stand in line and you shout your order when you arrive. The owner is quite a character. 

Hope your Friday is a good one......




























Have a wonderful Friday.........​


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Eh, I don’t mind browning the onions.  It was good soup, I must say, Keisha.  Though only made enough for me.  Hence, not a large amount of onions. Yeah, we have large, heavy lid cans as we too have those raccoons and possums.  As well as neighbors that leave their cats out. Hate that.
> 
> Sue, hope your dental visit goes well, and enjoy a walk after.
> 
> And so, while it looks bright out, phone says more rain coming. Oh well, will just make the following four days predicted to be full sunny days that much nicer.  And getting warmer each day.  So looking forward to not moving fast tomorrow morning.  With older one also not working tomorrow, after his online class, we will do some shopping, and pick up an order I made the other day.  And enjoy lunch out, where to be determined, though thinking will be a chick drive though and eat in car meal.


Thanks dental appt went well. He’s the best dentist ever. Been going to him for over 35 yrs. Saw hygienist for cleaning, polishing, floride then him for checkup. 



Metro West said:


> Good morning all. Just stopped by while waiting for lunch to be delivered. Management ordered Chinese for us today!
> 
> Carole...does Kyle still have that sweet ride he bought not long ago or is he riding around in a Bugatti now?
> 
> I couldn't live w/o AC in the south but I was raised with central A/C growing up so I am truly spoiled.
> 
> My A/C unit is about 3 1/3 years old and is as big as a small Kia car and it works great!
> 
> Have a good day!


AC isn’t a thing in the pacific NW. We usually have nice summers, but not excessive heat. However the past few years we’ve broken temp records. The June heat wave lasted almost 2 weeks. One day was 104 in the shade  Then I heard we had another, shorter heat wave in Aug while I was in Wdw. We only have a portable unit. Lived in the basement!  I think only 30% have AC but with climate changes more are getting it. 



schumigirl said:


> Food still sounded good Lori......sometimes the smallest places are the best. Yes, if that`s the biggest scandal we get I`ll be happy.....I like it quiet and peaceful, but yes, most bring them in straight away or when they come home at night.
> 
> Yes, no sitting in the sun for me, but I do like to walk in it but always with sunscreen, something that just wasn`t around when I was a kid......I was always brown as a berry apparently. Not anymore.
> 
> I`ve never tried elk, but would try it, Tom likes it I know that and he`s had elk burgers before. Hope you enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have lots of foxes around that sometimes leave the remains of rabbits and hares around, thankfully never had to deal with them ourselves, not a good job to have to do.
> 
> I miss onions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he`s on his 3rd Mercedes, so I`m not sure what one he had when we last saw you.....this one is the best one yet. He has inherited his fathers desire to change his car every 2 to 3 years
> 
> He ordered it last August last year and was lucky to get it from Germany in November before the delivery backlog started. Bit more powerful than he (anyone) needs, but he isn`t a silly boy racer and drives the way any mum would approve of......he does have his moments though........usually when some little oik with a souped up junk machine thinks they can pass him and stick up a middle finger......lol......think they`re usually compensating for something.......lol.......
> 
> He loves it though and takes very good care of it.
> 
> Have you still got the same car, I think you were maybe changing it soon?
> 
> I`m trying to imagine the size of your aircon unit.......lol.......but yes, wouldn`t be without it in the South. Mine would be like yours and macs....never off. I know some folks don`t run it all the time, but wow....I would!
> 
> Enjoy that Chinese food.....my favourite kind of takeout!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, pub is usually a very British saying, don`t hear many Americans use that term. We have some gorgeous pubs that have restaurants too, or some nice pubs that just have bar food and one menu. Ones with restaurants attached sometimes have two menus with more choices.....we avoid the ones themed for kids....they tend to be chain pubs and everything is frozen and not fresh. Idividually owned pubs and restaurants are always our first choice where everything is freshly cooked and not a frozen chip in sight.
> 
> Anything with a kids indoor play area with ball pits we avoid too ........too many rugrats around them.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a lovely day with the weirdest weather.......friend came around and we sat outside with tea, then came in as the mist rolled in and it cooled, then sun came back out again and it was boiling hot again.
> 
> After she left I made some bread for tonight, and I`m trying to fill up by sniffing the aroma from the chicken.......not long to go till dinner.


pubs are a thing here too. A leftover from our Brit Heritage?  
I was always brown as a kid too. No sunscreen back then. There were Suntan lotions but no sunscreen in it!  I recall my mom had Ban de Soiel not even sure of spelling.  As young teens we used baby oil with iodine mixed in. The original self tanner!  



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally a quick stop in
> 
> Lots of paper shuffling this morning...we will see how the afternoon pans out.  DH was too tired to open gifts last night.  Tonight he gets to open 3 for working out of town.  He laughed and said he is really liking all the gifts ( even the little ones - filler ones like air fresheners for his truck  ) and would miss them when it was all said and done.  I was listening on the radio this morning and they were talking about " Cameo" where you can pay a celebrity to do a personalized message.  I found a nascar driver ( one who dh likes ) and am going to get him to wish him a happy birthday and tell him about his tickets to the Daytona 500.
> 
> 
> We don't have bins here.  Our city is too small.  I would LOVE LOVE LOVE if we would do a composting bin,  DD  when she lived in Calgary, and now Edmonton have started with the composting bins.  I loved going to her house.  So much less waste and garbage with a composting bin that is picked up curb side.
> The Queen Charolotes are expensive....we would probably do Prince Rupert, Nanaimo/Tofino before the expensive one.  Our bil has a family member in Nanaimo who provides fishing tours.  So we are lucky that way.
> 
> Love your chicken stories.  Your girls sure do have some great personalities!  Hopefully no more snakes
> 
> YUM!!!!!!!!!!  Your meals alllllllllllllllllllllll sound so delicious!!!!
> 
> They seem to be the favorite if the person is from Eastern Canada.  I believe donairs are quite the thing there.  Dh likes them.  I haven't had one.  I'm a burger girl
> 
> Elk is great...if it's cooked properly.  I hope it turned out for you.  I have marinated it years ago.  We haven't had it for a few years.  But....dh and ds were finally drawn to actually hunt one.  Dh also knows someone who actually has them on his property.  So I better get my elk cooking skills buffed up.  I'm expecting a freezer full of wild meat this winter.  They were drawn for elk and moose.   So hopefully they can find and bring home both.  We were raised on wild meat....I didn't have beef or beef steak until I was almost and adult.  It was tooo expensive when we were young.
> 
> I have never been there, but I do know it is a small community.  Weird that some people didn't jump at the chance to do something for the cruisers.  That story reminds me kind of what's happening in the Florida Keys.  Such a beautiful place to visit...but all of a sudden, they don't want the huge $$$ that the cruisers and cruise industry would bring in.  Hopefully one day we can cruise there again.  I  LOVED it there and would definitely go again.
> 
> Well, I should run and take a break for lunch...then shuffle more papers around again.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!!


We have a 3 bin system. Garbage, kitchen & yard waste, then another for paper and plastics. Actually a 4th small container for glass. We aren’t a big city. Pop 33,551



Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon. I'm having another boring day. Later today my excitement will be a walk to the end of the driveway to put out the trash and check the mail.  We keep our garbage can in our garage and wheel it to the curb the night before garbage pick up.
> 
> I have noticed brussels sprouts showing up on a lot of menus here.  It seems to be the new "in" vegetable.
> 
> I think I will be fine going back as normal next week. I only work 5 hours a day, 4 days a week.
> 
> That sounds good. I haven't had French onion soup in a long time.
> 
> Thank you. I would hate to go the Universal and still have no sense of taste.
> 
> B's university tried to go back as normal, but it lasted one week. Their Covid numbers are up, so they went back to online for at least 2 weeks. We don't know if they will still be online next week or not.
> 
> The sun and I are not friends. I am a firm believer in sunscreen.
> 
> Same here. I have lived in the south since I was 2.5 years old. I can't remember a time we didn't have central A/C.
> 
> What a great idea. Who is his favorite driver?
> 
> I am hoping to get a text and or email today about the TSO ticket presale. I signed up as a verified fan, so hopefully I will be able to buy advanced tickets.


Boring is good!  Rest up. Brussels Sprouts I think you either love it or hate it!  I love how they do it roasted and with crispy bits. 
Despite my miss spent youth I wear sunscreen now!  Lol. I grew up on a beach, I can only imagine how much sun damage I have!  I’m only surprised I don’t look like an old dried up shoe!


I did take that walk, but much later in the day. After dinner in fact!  By the time I got home around 1ish it was too hot to go. So we waited till it cooled down. 
No plans tomorrow. Have to go get a few groceries and clean house. Exciting day. 
Saturday going out for an outrigger paddle. An ex teammate who moved to Vancouver Island is coming over for the weekend so we’re getting together for a paddle and breakfast. 
Also have to help daughter get her vaccine passport online. Since I’ve already done mine. Don’t know if I’ll need it flying home? But it’s done.

Does anyone know how to find the Universal Photos website or FB page. I tried looking for the page on FB. That’s where I found the packages to buy. Had good AP discount. Can’t find it anymore.


----------



## Sue M

Charade, hope you get some sleep.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all and a Happy Friday to you! We had quite a bit of rain yesterday and last night but it was light...nothing bad. I hope this weekend isn't a washout. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Another fan of Everybody Loves Raymond here.  I’m a Christmas movie fan and love Doris in the Mrs Miracle movies.  My favourite episode is the one when they go to Rome! That being our favourite city destination.

Same as you Schumi it’s our first Fishy Friday for a while.  I ring the order through to George and then Em and I go to collect.  The best one around us there’s always a queue at weekends.  Not for me unfortunately but I’ve been into town for my hair done and called at the fishmonger and got a nice piece of plaice for me.  Also some pesto from M&S that is Keto friendly so I’ll be having that with some courgetti too.

Quite a nice day here but not working in the garden today.  Few things to sort out so after lunch I’ll get on with the paperwork.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a Friday is here, and a touch of Fall feeling today. But glorious sunshine has been shining through my windows since early.  Love seeing the sun.  

We have both pubs and bars.  Most have a dining room, or a few tables and chairs, so as long as underage not sitting on a bar stool at the bar, kids are usually welcome.

Sue, a paddle and breakfast tomorrow sounds perfect.  And yeah, as a kid, my mom used to use baby oil too.  

I’m so pale, while I like the sun and warm, I use lots of suntan lotion, and wear a hat to shade more of my face. Still annoyed my kids both tan so nicely, they both got their dad’s dark tanning olive Mediterranean skin, with little one more closer to his color than older one. But since he’s been working outside, for the last month or so, he’s tan. And with little one outside most of this Summer, she’s very tan. She always gets so tan, what is not, looks so much lighter.

And with a lazy Friday here, a very quiet morning. And enjoying a cup of tea, as made bacon and eggs for DH and I. We both are early birds.

Charade, I hope you are feeling good now, and taste and smells have returned.

Nice Schumi and Julie both having a fish Friday dinner.  Many around here, particularly in the Spring, fish Friday is a known dinner choice.  Tonight?  Not sure.  Maybe pizza?  Yeah, on Friday night, many go out to eat or take out. And while I do cook brussel sprouts, they are rarely on our meal menu. As expected, only little one won’t eat them.  The other three of us will eat them.

Metro, I hope your weekend is not a washout.  I know there was many concerned about the rain last night, as saw online many said going to HHN last night.  Glad it was just a light rain.  

Sue, try googling Amazing Pictures Orlando.  Best I saw was around $135 for a year, no AP rates. Though they offer different sales all the time.  I thought my photo pass I bought for two years, a great deal I had got, had expired in this August when I activated it two years ago.  Well, I guess with the closings, it’s now got a this December expiration.  As when I said can I add a new year to my photo pass card, when I went to a photo place in the parks, she said no need because it expires in this December.  Surprised me, but yay, will get this month’s trip and also used it in our August trip.  So I hope you find a good photo pass deal.

Tea for me, and ooh maybe will make some chocolate pudding, as bought fresh milk last night.  Yay, a Friday here.  Means the weekend starts early for me.  Woot!

Have a Fabulous Friday and a most wonderful weekend.  Smile homies, a favorite day of the week, a Friday is.  Yay!


----------



## macraven

Well I still have the ac on day and night

Yesterday was not bad as temps held at 84 in the afternoon so left ac on

today will back to 90 so no turning ac off
This is not a complaint as ac I do like

it is nice when temps do drop and hold at one level
I do enjoy fresh air with windows opened

nice start for the weekend for many of you
And trips are becoming days closer for some homies here


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Tea for me, and ooh maybe will make some chocolate pudding, as bought fresh milk last night.  Yay, a Friday here.  Means the weekend starts early for me.  Woot!


 I simply LOVE chocolate pudding! I could eat it all day...any day! 

Thought you guys might enjoy this. I won't be buying one. 

https://myfloridaspecialtyplate.com/disneyworldorder.html


----------



## Lynne G

Saw that Metro, eh I’m one that doesn’t care about any vanity plate. I just have whatever letters and numbers the plates I got have.  I thought about a zoo one, but nope.  Plain old not interesting plates we have on our vehicles.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Well I still have the ac on day and night
> 
> Yesterday was not bad as temps held at 84 in the afternoon so left ac on
> 
> today will back to 90 so no turning ac off
> This is not a complaint as ac I do like
> 
> it is nice when temps do drop and hold at one level
> I do enjoy fresh air with windows opened
> 
> nice start for the weekend for many of you
> And trips are becoming days closer for some homies here



I`d have it on constantly too......

Everyone gets annoyed at me in the winter when the heating is on.....I love to have the windows open for fresh air too.......lol....apparently it`s not the done thing......who cares, I like to be comfortable! 






Metro West said:


> I simply LOVE chocolate pudding! I could eat it all day...any day!



lol....I hate it! Not a chocolate fan at all........

I do make an amazing flourless chocolate cake which is my guys favourite and the richest and silkiest chocolate ganache......surprising since I don`t like either......





An 8 mile walk was fun this morning......warm with a little breeze which made it pleasant. 

Had a turkey sandwich for lunch with some of the bread left over, popped it in the toaster as I don`t like it next day usually, made up some mayo with English mustard for a real zing with friends tomatoes and some rocket our gardener has been growing, so very nice lunch indeed. 

Dinner is now scallops and langoustines.....couldn`t resist a visit to the fish shack as we finished our walk. Will make up a butter sauce to go with them and add some saffron to it. 

Making some meringues for tomorrow night. Going to make individual mango and passion fruit pavlovas. The farm store had a glut of mango`s to use up, she said they`d be wonderful to pulp down, hope I can resist and there`s some left over for tomorrow. 

Dulling down a little here, supposed to be lightning around, it is still humid but not as bad as last few days. 

Time for tea.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> lol....I hate it! Not a chocolate fan at all........
> 
> I do make an amazing flourless chocolate cake which is my guys favourite and the richest and silkiest chocolate ganache......surprising since I don`t like either......


 That cake sounds lush and gorgeous!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Charade67 said:


> Can't get to sleep tonight. I need to get my sleep cycle back on track.
> I got a call from the state health department this afternoon. I guess they are tracking people's symptoms and recovery process.
> 
> How frustrating. I hope it doesn't take too long to get replaced.
> 
> Quality Control.
> 
> Today I am 3 weeks away from leaving fro my trip.


3 weeks!!!  It's coming so quickly now!!




schumigirl said:


> Tom hates Brussel sprouts, but for years on the odd occasion I shred them up and stir fry them with pancetta  and he does enjoy them that way. I think it`s from growing up when our mothers would boil all veg for 3 weeks before serving, nothign was appetising......
> 
> Hope your appetite springs back soon, especially before your trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pubs just ban children altogether, some let them in but never at the bar area which we like, and most have a curfew on no kids after X time.......it`s nice to have some places that are adult only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.....I have a tiny amount of Italian, not much all German and Swedish apparently.....but we love Everybody Loves Raymond and Tom says sometimes a line from the show when I cook....Carole you`re a pickle away from being a deli......lol......but like you, I love cooking.
> 
> One of my nieces thinks putting some chicken tenders and fries in the oven is cooking......I gave up with her years ago
> 
> Now I want to watch Everybody Loves Raymond......I think we have the box set somewhere in among all those dvd`s. I love those actors and think Doris Roberts is brilliant in her smaller role in Christmas Vacation. I remember her also in Remington Steele years ago with Pierce Brosnan. Very 80`s show, but a lot of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had some heavy rain last night, but this morning it`s just dull but still so humid.
> 
> I prefer walking with a little breeze, but when the wind starts on this coast, it forgets to stop, so we`ll enjoy it when we can.
> 
> Made some dinner reservations last night for our week in the Cotswolds for October. I saw someone mention on another board I read that they couldn`t get booked for somewhere they like near where we`re going, so as we know three places we want to go back to in the town we will stay, just got them booked last night. Will call another today and at least we`ll have the places we want and look at more soon.
> 
> Might have Tom drive to the next town tonight and get us fish and chips from the chippie for dinner, haven`t done it in a while. Friday is their busiest night so there`s always a line even if you call ahead, but we prefer to get it as freshly cooked as possible, so he`ll stand in line and you shout your order when you arrive. The owner is quite a character.
> 
> Hope your Friday is a good one......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.........​


Oh yes, Doris Roberts was a great actress!
I've never watched Remington Steele....may have to give a look....Pierce Brosnan is quite easy on the eyes, lol!



Sue M said:


> Thanks dental appt went well. He’s the best dentist ever. Been going to him for over 35 yrs. Saw hygienist for cleaning, polishing, floride then him for checkup.
> 
> 
> AC isn’t a thing in the pacific NW. We usually have nice summers, but not excessive heat. However the past few years we’ve broken temp records. The June heat wave lasted almost 2 weeks. One day was 104 in the shade  Then I heard we had another, shorter heat wave in Aug while I was in Wdw. We only have a portable unit. Lived in the basement!  I think only 30% have AC but with climate changes more are getting it.
> 
> 
> pubs are a thing here too. A leftover from our Brit Heritage?
> I was always brown as a kid too. No sunscreen back then. There were Suntan lotions but no sunscreen in it!  I recall my mom had Ban de Soiel not even sure of spelling.  As young teens we used baby oil with iodine mixed in. The original self tanner!
> 
> 
> We have a 3 bin system. Garbage, kitchen & yard waste, then another for paper and plastics. Actually a 4th small container for glass. We aren’t a big city. Pop 33,551
> 
> 
> Boring is good!  Rest up. Brussels Sprouts I think you either love it or hate it!  I love how they do it roasted and with crispy bits.
> Despite my miss spent youth I wear sunscreen now!  Lol. I grew up on a beach, I can only imagine how much sun damage I have!  I’m only surprised I don’t look like an old dried up shoe!
> 
> 
> I did take that walk, but much later in the day. After dinner in fact!  By the time I got home around 1ish it was too hot to go. So we waited till it cooled down.
> No plans tomorrow. Have to go get a few groceries and clean house. Exciting day.
> Saturday going out for an outrigger paddle. An ex teammate who moved to Vancouver Island is coming over for the weekend so we’re getting together for a paddle and breakfast.
> Also have to help daughter get her vaccine passport online. Since I’ve already done mine. Don’t know if I’ll need it flying home? But it’s done.
> 
> Does anyone know how to find the Universal Photos website or FB page. I tried looking for the page on FB. That’s where I found the packages to buy. Had good AP discount. Can’t find it anymore.


Sounds like a fun Saturday planned!  Have fun!




Realfoodfans said:


> Another fan of Everybody Loves Raymond here.  I’m a Christmas movie fan and love Doris in the Mrs Miracle movies.  My favourite episode is the one when they go to Rome! That being our favourite city destination.
> 
> Same as you Schumi it’s our first Fishy Friday for a while.  I ring the order through to George and then Em and I go to collect.  The best one around us there’s always a queue at weekends.  Not for me unfortunately but I’ve been into town for my hair done and called at the fishmonger and got a nice piece of plaice for me.  Also some pesto from M&S that is Keto friendly so I’ll be having that with some courgetti too.
> 
> Quite a nice day here but not working in the garden today.  Few things to sort out so after lunch I’ll get on with the paperwork.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.


Everybody Loves Raymond is on cable tv all the time....as well as Golden Girls, The Office, Seinfeld, etc.  All the classics are aired constantly.




Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, a Friday is here, and a touch of Fall feeling today. But glorious sunshine has been shining through my windows since early.  Love seeing the sun.
> 
> We have both pubs and bars.  Most have a dining room, or a few tables and chairs, so as long as underage not sitting on a bar stool at the bar, kids are usually welcome.
> 
> Sue, a paddle and breakfast tomorrow sounds perfect.  And yeah, as a kid, my mom used to use baby oil too.
> 
> I’m so pale, while I like the sun and warm, I use lots of suntan lotion, and wear a hat to shade more of my face. Still annoyed my kids both tan so nicely, they both got their dad’s dark tanning olive Mediterranean skin, with little one more closer to his color than older one. But since he’s been working outside, for the last month or so, he’s tan. And with little one outside most of this Summer, she’s very tan. She always gets so tan, what is not, looks so much lighter.
> 
> And with a lazy Friday here, a very quiet morning. And enjoying a cup of tea, as made bacon and eggs for DH and I. We both are early birds.
> 
> Charade, I hope you are feeling good now, and taste and smells have returned.
> 
> Nice Schumi and Julie both having a fish Friday dinner.  Many around here, particularly in the Spring, fish Friday is a known dinner choice.  Tonight?  Not sure.  Maybe pizza?  Yeah, on Friday night, many go out to eat or take out. And while I do cook brussel sprouts, they are rarely on our meal menu. As expected, only little one won’t eat them.  The other three of us will eat them.
> 
> Metro, I hope your weekend is not a washout.  I know there was many concerned about the rain last night, as saw online many said going to HHN last night.  Glad it was just a light rain.
> 
> Sue, try googling Amazing Pictures Orlando.  Best I saw was around $135 for a year, no AP rates. Though they offer different sales all the time.  I thought my photo pass I bought for two years, a great deal I had got, had expired in this August when I activated it two years ago.  Well, I guess with the closings, it’s now got a this December expiration.  As when I said can I add a new year to my photo pass card, when I went to a photo place in the parks, she said no need because it expires in this December.  Surprised me, but yay, will get this month’s trip and also used it in our August trip.  So I hope you find a good photo pass deal.
> 
> Tea for me, and ooh maybe will make some chocolate pudding, as bought fresh milk last night.  Yay, a Friday here.  Means the weekend starts early for me.  Woot!
> 
> Have a Fabulous Friday and a most wonderful weekend.  Smile homies, a favorite day of the week, a Friday is.  Yay!


It's always a good night for pizza!
Chocolate pudding sounds yummy!



macraven said:


> Well I still have the ac on day and night
> 
> Yesterday was not bad as temps held at 84 in the afternoon so left ac on
> 
> today will back to 90 so no turning ac off
> This is not a complaint as ac I do like
> 
> it is nice when temps do drop and hold at one level
> I do enjoy fresh air with windows opened
> 
> nice start for the weekend for many of you
> And trips are becoming days closer for some homies here


We still have our AC on too.  It runs during the day, but not too much on the cooler evenings.
And no heat has been needed at night yet, since it hasn't dipped down very low.







The elk was a success!!!  After much reading online, I decided to cook in my cast iron skillet.  I was able to achieve the perfect medium rare!!
DH and I both thought it was one of the best meals we've eaten in a long time!

I might check into getting some elk steaks for Xmas eve.  I do 'traditional' food for Christmas Day, so I like to prepare something less traditional the evening before.

Feeling a bit like baking today..... which never happens, lol!  Think I will make DH some molasses cookies, a favorite of his.  And some apple oatmel, my favorite.  I can freeze some and bring to DD and her roommates.

For someone who doesn't enjoy baking, I have an abundance of dessert/holiday cookbooks.
They were given out free to customers each year
My favorite cookie recipe is on the bottom right.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I finally gave up and took a sleep aid. I slept until 7 this morning.

I am happy today because I just bought my TSO tickets.  The venue is only 1.5 hours away, but we will probably get a hotel room for tonight. Neither dh nor I feel like driving back home that late at night. NowI just need to find a nice restaurant in Charlottesville for my birthday dinner.



schumigirl said:


> Tom hates Brussel sprouts, but for years on the odd occasion I shred them up and stir fry them with pancetta and he does enjoy them that way. I think it`s from growing up when our mothers would boil all veg for 3 weeks before serving, nothign was appetising......


Ugh, boiling has got to be the worst way to cook food.  I recently had some Brussels sprouts that were cooked with a light honey glaze. They were really good. I just wish I could remember which restaurant served them.



schumigirl said:


> I love those actors and think Doris Roberts is brilliant in her smaller role in Christmas Vacation. I remember her also in Remington Steele years ago with Pierce Brosnan. Very 80`s show, but a lot of fun.


 I love Remington Steele. I never missed it when it was originally on.



Sue M said:


> Boring is good! Rest up. Brussels Sprouts I think you either love it or hate it! I love how they do it roasted and with crispy bits.
> Despite my miss spent youth I wear sunscreen now! Lol. I grew up on a beach, I can only imagine how much sun damage I have! I’m only surprised I don’t look like an old dried up shoe!


 Oddly they are one of the few vegetables that I like as long as they are cooked well.  I used to tan when I was a kid, but the older I got the less time I spent outdoors. Now I burn very easily.



Lynne G said:


> Charade, I hope you are feeling good now, and taste and smells have returned.


Unfortunately not yet, but I am holding out hope they return before my trip.

Speaking of the trip, it is too early for me to start packing, but I have started putting the clothes aside that I plan to take with me.


----------



## Charade67

Several of you were posting while I was posting. 



Metro West said:


> Thought you guys might enjoy this. I won't be buying one.


 Cool. If I still lived in FL I would probably get one. I have a VA vanity plate, but it's kind of a generic vanity plate if that makes sense. It's a scenic mountains plate. 



schumigirl said:


> I do make an amazing flourless chocolate cake which is my guys favourite and the richest and silkiest chocolate ganache......surprising since I don`t like either......


Sounds yummy. I love chocolate. 



J'aime Paris said:


> I've never watched Remington Steele....may have to give a look....Pierce Brosnan is quite easy on the eyes, lol!


It was a fun show. I highly recommend.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> That cake sounds lush and gorgeous!



I think you were the first person to point out I used that word Lush a LOT!!! It kind of stuck really.......





J'aime Paris said:


> 3 weeks!!!  It's coming so quickly now!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, Doris Roberts was a great actress!
> I've never watched Remington Steele....may have to give a look....Pierce Brosnan is quite easy on the eyes, lol!
> 
> 
> Sounds like a fun Saturday planned!  Have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody Loves Raymond is on cable tv all the time....as well as Golden Girls, The Office, Seinfeld, etc.  All the classics are aired constantly.
> 
> 
> 
> It's always a good night for pizza!
> Chocolate pudding sounds yummy!
> 
> 
> We still have our AC on too.  It runs during the day, but not too much on the cooler evenings.
> And no heat has been needed at night yet, since it hasn't dipped down very low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The elk was a success!!!  After much reading online, I decided to cook in my cast iron skillet.  I was able to achieve the perfect medium rare!!
> DH and I both thought it was one of the best meals we've eaten in a long time!
> 
> I might check into getting some elk steaks for Xmas eve.  I do 'traditional' food for Christmas Day, so I like to prepare something less traditional the evening before.
> 
> Feeling a bit like baking today..... which never happens, lol!  Think I will make DH some molasses cookies, a favorite of his.  And some apple oatmel, my favorite.  I can freeze some and bring to DD and her roommates.
> 
> For someone who doesn't enjoy baking, I have an abundance of dessert/holiday cookbooks.
> They were given out free to customers each year
> My favorite cookie recipe is on the bottom right.
> View attachment 603722



Glad the elk was such a success!! Yes, it`s always nice to try something a little different...and even better it works! 

You and I are twins at times.......baking isn`t my favourite thing, but I do have successes and enjoy it when I do. My one big disaster a while back was when I tried a Croquembouche......lol....it was devoured with relish, but did not look like it was supposed to.....more like an avalanche.......

I love cookbooks and although Mediterranean cookery isn`t our favourite, books by Elizabeth David are amazing. She writes so beautifully, if ever you see one have a look, you`d enjoy it. 

Yes Remington Steele was fun and Doris Roberts stole the show at times....yes even from the lovely Peirce.......

Hope everything goes well tomorrow Lori, just in case I don`t catch you before.....will be thinking of you. 




Hey Charade popped in........yes boiled veg can be gross.....and brussel sprouts are the worst for overcooking. Stir fried works well when they`re shredded.

Glad you got the tickets you wanted......and good luck with the restaurant choice.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> I`d have it on constantly too......
> 
> Everyone gets annoyed at me in the winter when the heating is on.....I love to have the windows open for fresh air too.......lol....apparently it`s not the done thing......who cares, I like to be comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol....I hate it! Not a chocolate fan at all........
> 
> I do make an amazing flourless chocolate cake which is my guys favourite and the richest and silkiest chocolate ganache......surprising since I don`t like either......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An 8 mile walk was fun this morning......warm with a little breeze which made it pleasant.
> 
> Had a turkey sandwich for lunch with some of the bread left over, popped it in the toaster as I don`t like it next day usually, made up some mayo with English mustard for a real zing with friends tomatoes and some rocket our gardener has been growing, so very nice lunch indeed.
> 
> Dinner is now scallops and langoustines.....couldn`t resist a visit to the fish shack as we finished our walk. Will make up a butter sauce to go with them and add some saffron to it.
> 
> Making some meringues for tomorrow night. Going to make individual mango and passion fruit pavlovas. The farm store had a glut of mango`s to use up, she said they`d be wonderful to pulp down, hope I can resist and there`s some left over for tomorrow.
> 
> Dulling down a little here, supposed to be lightning around, it is still humid but not as bad as last few days.
> 
> Time for tea.


You are making me drool, Carole!  Scallopes AND langoustines??  OMG!!
The pavlovas sound divine too!




Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. I finally gave up and too a sleep aid. I slept until 7 this morning.
> 
> I am happy today because I just bought my TSO tickets.  The venue is only 1.5 hours away, but we will probably get a hotel room for tonight. Neither dh not I feel like driving back home that late at night. Noe I just need to find a nice restaurant in Charlottesville for my birthday dinner.
> 
> Ugh, boiling has got to be the worst way to cook food.  I recently had some Brussels sprouts that were cooked with a light honey glaze. They were really good. I just wish I could remember which restaurant served them.
> 
> I love Remington Steele. I never missed it when it was originally on.
> 
> Oddly they are one of the few vegetables that I like as long as they are cooked well.  I used to tan when I was a kid, but the older I got the less time I spent outdoors. Now I burn very easily.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately not yet, but I am holding out hope they return before my trip.
> 
> Speaking of the trip, it is too early for me to start packing, but I have started putting the clothes aside that I plan to take with me.


YAY for the TSO tickets!!  I hope you love it!   Good idea to stay over....when DD saw them, they played for over 3 hours with only 1 short break.




Charade67 said:


> Several of you were posting while I was posting.
> 
> Cool. If I still lived in FL I would probably get one. I have a VA vanity plate, but it's kind of a generic vanity plate if that makes sense. It's a scenic mountains plate.
> 
> Sounds yummy. I love chocolate.
> 
> 
> It was a fun show. I highly recommend.


I will check it out!



schumigirl said:


> I think you were the first person to point out I used that word Lush a LOT!!! It kind of stuck really.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad the elk was such a success!! Yes, it`s always nice to try something a little different...and even better it works!
> 
> You and I are twins at times.......baking isn`t my favourite thing, but I do have successes and enjoy it when I do. My one big disaster a while back was when I tried a Croquembouche......lol....it was devoured with relish, but did not look like it was supposed to.....more like an avalanche.......
> 
> I love cookbooks and although Mediterranean cookery isn`t our favourite, books by Elizabeth David are amazing. She writes so beautifully, if ever you see one have a look, you`d enjoy it.
> 
> Yes Remington Steele was fun and Doris Roberts stole the show at times....yes even from the lovely Peirce.......
> 
> Hope everything goes well tomorrow Lori, just in case I don`t catch you before.....will be thinking of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Charade popped in........yes boiled veg can be gross.....and brussel sprouts are the worst for overcooking. Stir fried works well when they`re shredded.
> 
> Glad you got the tickets you wanted......and good luck with the restaurant choice.


I tried a Croquembouche at a celebration when I was in France many years ago.  WOW!!  
So incredibly beautiful and delicious!
Bravo to you for giving it a try....I bet it tasted great, even if it was an avalanche, lol!


Thank you for the good wishes for tomorrow


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> I think you were the first person to point out I used that word Lush a LOT!!! It kind of stuck really.......


 LOL...I always enjoy when you use lush to describe good food.  



Charade67 said:


> Cool. If I still lived in FL I would probably get one. I have a VA vanity plate, but it's kind of a generic vanity plate if that makes sense. It's a scenic mountains plate.


 I had the Jamestown plate when I lived there. They have a lot of different ones as does Florida.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

doing a morning pit stop before I'm off shuffling papers.  

Beautiful day here.  It was very cool this morning - not much above freezing.   There was a slight fog on my windows that needed me to use defrost air to be able to see out.  Hopefully it gets as warm as the weatherperson says.  Weekend weather looks great too.  I'll take whatever good weather we get.  

Not much planned for the weekend.  I'm sure I'll find a way to keep busy  That is never a problem for me.



Charade67 said:


> What a great idea. Who is his favorite driver?


He doesn't have a favorite driver right now.  He was a Jimmy Johnson fan...and we were supposed to go see him last fall in one of his last races.  He retired last year.  He is cheering for both the fords and chev's.  I found Aric Almirola ( chev #10 ) Hubby always comments about him.  Also I seen that Jamie Little - she interviews the drivers in pit row, track and medic stations.  I would love to have Kurt Bush send him a message...,but for $300.00 (plus exchange) it is a little out of my price range of what I had budgeted for his birthday surprises.  


Sue M said:


> Saturday going out for an outrigger paddle. An ex teammate who moved to Vancouver Island is coming over for the weekend so we’re getting together for a paddle and breakfast.
> Also have to help daughter get her vaccine passport online. Since I’ve already done mine. Don’t know if I’ll need it flying home? But it’s done.


How fun!!!!!  Enjoy your time together.  I will need to look at getting our vaccine passports done as well.  


J'aime Paris said:


> The elk was a success!!! After much reading online, I decided to cook in my cast iron skillet. I was able to achieve the perfect medium rare!!
> DH and I both thought it was one of the best meals we've eaten in a long time!


Yay!!!!!!!!!!  That's great.  I will be looking at getting one of those cast iron griddle skillets that I can put into the oven for out venison meats.  I don't think they will do well in the air-fryer.  

Well, I should get to shuffling some papers.  

Take care everyone...and stay safe.  Have a great day


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> got a call from the state health department this afternoon. I guess they are tracking people's symptoms and recovery process.


encouraging to hear they are following thru there!


schumigirl said:


> Tom hates Brussel sprouts, but for years on the odd occasion I shred them up and stir fry them with pancetta and he does enjoy them that way. I think it`s from growing up when our mothers would boil all veg for 3 weeks before serving, nothign was appetising......


my mom cooked them in a pressure cooker, then she’d top them with cheez whiz & bacon bits.  Those toppings make anything palatable.

When i do rarely make them, crisp them up with balsamic    Had them servedvery thinly sliced on top of a salad…um, just say no.


schumigirl said:


> Some pubs just ban children altogether, some let them in but never at the bar area which we like, and most have a curfew on no kids after X time.......it`s nice to have some places that are adult only.


Yes, it’s a completely different situation when there are distinct areas, even if separated by a partial wall sort of thing.  A curfew is a wonderful compromise.


schumigirl said:


> One of my nieces thinks putting some chicken tenders and fries in the oven is cooking......I gave up with her years ago


lol I was thrilled when my DSs learned to use air fryer to make the above & burgers.


Sue M said:


> Thanks dental appt went well. He’s the best dentist ever. Been going to him for over 35 yrs. Saw hygienist for cleaning, polishing, floride then him for checkup.


a reliable dentist is worth his weight in gold…filings lol


Sue M said:


> I recall my mom had Ban de Soiel not even sure of spelling. As young teens we used baby oil with iodine mixed in. The original self tanner!


been there lol. That sustain lotion was the fancy stuff back in the day.


Realfoodfans said:


> I’ve been into town for my hair done


always such a lift to the spirts.  went to a different salon to get my bangs & blunt cut freshened up the end of June as my regular girl moved out of state.  was a bit creeped out that nobody was wearing a mask but me.  To her credit, the stylist put one on after she saw me wearing one.  i was still uncomfortable with the whole process as such close quarters.



Lynne G said:


> We have both pubs and bars. Most have a dining room, or a few tables and chairs, so as long as underage not sitting on a bar stool at the bar, kids are usually welcome.


I‘m sure I’m preaching to the choir here as to PAs liquor laws.  However, the LCB is absolutely no joke. Their agents rightfully enforce things strongly in our area.  all the better to keep out the riff-raff!   I‘m hearing they amped up even more during the pandemic, as to masking when not actively eating & drinking.

Moonlighting, I managed a bar (that served food) back in the day. A very popular one In nearby town.  The LCB rules struck me as very Confusing & archaic.

if i had a dime for every person I’ve carded in my life  

Owner decided to simplify things & institute a no minors at the bar edict  Thank you very much, kids take up valuable real estate of the bartenders who rely on tips.

Bar didn’t have food sales account for 50% of gross, so another layer of rules popped up   If a minor seated at a table, could only serve them food if there was a qualifying guardian (25+ present).  no liquor served to others in the party until ID’d.  Resulting in those not regulars, often storming off in a huff

ugh to the sorts that feel stated rules don’t apply to them & it‘s ok to berate the waitstaff for following the laws.  don’t let the door hit you on the way out...go find a sketchy place

PSA aside here,  I’ve seen some unfortunate incidents pop up out of nowherefar better to take your kids to a restaurant that serves food & liquor, leaving bars for the ’adults’ IMO



Metro West said:


> I simply LOVE chocolate pudding! I could eat it all day...any day!
> 
> Thought you guys might enjoy this. I won't be buying one.
> 
> https://myfloridaspecialtyplate.com/disneyworldorder.html


Saw that it passed a bit ago, would love to have that one.  In PA we only have rear plates, Had a plate that spelled out doombugy on front of my then small black SUV that made me smile.


----------



## Realfoodfans

All this talk of baking makes me want to bake!  I used to bake every week and do our bread too.  Our favourite chocolate cake is a recipe Nigella Lawson brought to popularity but I Tweeted her a page from my Mum’s handwritten recipe book with the same recipe - dated 1959!  Chocolate Guinness Cake.  She very kindly replied so that made my day.

Love to hear all your ticket buying and planning news.  The longer we go confined to no flights the more we get used to it.  Though we have Dubai booked for next May even that might not happen as certainly wouldn’t put baby at risk but DIL returns to Virgin Atlantic in January so the prospects of travel must be on the horizon…..eventually.

Raining here tonight but it’s been pleasant snd warm all day.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> encouraging to hear they are following thru there!
> 
> my mom cooked them in a pressure cooker, then she’d top them with cheez whiz & bacon bits.  Those toppings make anything palatable.
> 
> When i do rarely make them, crisp them up with balsamic    Had them servedvery thinly sliced on top of a salad…um, just say no.
> 
> Yes, it’s a completely different situation when there are distinct areas, even if separated by a partial wall sort of thing.  A curfew is a wonderful compromise.
> 
> lol I was thrilled when my DSs learned to use air fryer to make the above & burgers.
> 
> a reliable dentist is worth his weight in gold…filings lol
> 
> been there lol. That sustain lotion was the fancy stuff back in the day.
> 
> always such a lift to the spirts.  went to a different salon to get my bangs & blunt cut freshened up the end of June as my regular girl moved out of state.  was a bit creeped out that nobody was wearing a mask but me.  To her credit, the stylist put one on after she saw me wearing one.  i was still uncomfortable with the whole process as such close quarters.
> 
> 
> I‘m sure I’m preaching to the choir here as to PAs liquor laws.  However, the LCB is absolutely no joke. Their agents rightfully enforce things strongly in our area.  all the better to keep out the riff-raff!   I‘m hearing they amped up even more during the pandemic, as to masking when not actively eating & drinking.
> 
> Moonlighting, I managed a bar (that served food) back in the day. A very popular one In nearby town.  The LCB rules struck me as very Confusing & archaic.
> 
> if i had a dime for every person I’ve carded in my life
> 
> Owner decided to simplify things & institute a no minors at the bar edict  Thank you very much, kids take up valuable real estate of the bartenders who rely on tips.
> 
> Bar didn’t have food sales account for 50% of gross, so another layer of rules popped up   If a minor seated at a table, could only serve them food if there was a qualifying guardian (25+ present).  no liquor served to others in the party until ID’d.  Resulting in those not regulars, often storming off in a huff
> 
> ugh to the sorts that feel stated rules don’t apply to them & it‘s ok to berate the waitstaff for following the laws.  don’t let the door hit you on the way out...go find a sketchy place
> 
> PSA aside here,  I’ve seen some unfortunate incidents pop up out of nowherefar better to take your kids to a restaurant that serves food & liquor, leaving bars for the ’adults’ IMO
> 
> 
> Saw that it passed a bit ago, would love to have that one.  In PA we only have rear plates, Had a plate that spelled out doombugy on front of my then small black SUV that made me smile.



Yes, not really a fan of brussel sprouts in any shape to be honest, can`t eat them now anyway, but usually I`d say balsamic vinegar helps many things.....maybe.....but in a salad......er, no.....

Airfryers......lol....I just can`t find the appeal......I know many love them, but not for me.......for kids yes, they seem ideal. Although you did tempt me with your crab cakes......

Kids in bars.....I remember one evening we were sitting at the bar in Cowfish, one couple sat their 4 kids along the bar with an electronic game thingy each......ordered them water and they sat with whatever they had......taking up 6 seats and the bar staff were annoyed. Then they didn`t tip correctly....there`s another tale!! I agree, leave bars/pubs for the adults......






​
Yep, heard that comment a few times!! 





We have rain. And it`s much needed after the dry hot spell we`ve had recently. Still no lightning, but not unusual, they promise us thunder and lightning and it never transpires. 

it`s been dark for a while now, so the house feels very cosy with lamps and candles on. Going to watch the final Insidious movie soon......then it`s lamps off in here and candlelight only.....it`s the rule for watching scary movies...... 

Blackberry gin and fizzy lemonade for us tonight....just the one though......


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Blackberry gin and fizzy lemonade for us tonight....just the one though......


Not a big gin fan, probably because I’ve never had other than unflavored in a gin & tonic but…

almost tempted to run to
Liquor store!  Sounds amazing,


----------



## macraven

If we ever do a sans potluck dinner as a group, I’ll remember not to bring Brussels sprouts as assume I would be the only one that would eat them 

We have that vegetable weekly


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Not a big gin fan, probably because I’ve never had other than unflavored in a gin & tonic but…
> 
> almost tempted to run to
> Liquor store!  Sounds amazing,



Janet, it`s weird....I detest gin with a passion and hate tonic water........but flavoured gin is a completely different beast! We both enjoy them....and I have tried a few now........

Purely for research of course........



lol.....mac....yep no sprouts please.......but.....if you did want to share a certain dessert.........

Tom just that`s first on the list from Publix!!


----------



## keishashadow

anything vegetable that smells that bad has to be good for you


----------



## macraven

Hahahahahahaha. !


----------



## schumigirl

Cheers!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Pumpkin1172 said:


> doing a morning pit stop before I'm off shuffling papers.
> 
> Beautiful day here.  It was very cool this morning - not much above freezing.   There was a slight fog on my windows that needed me to use defrost air to be able to see out.  Hopefully it gets as warm as the weatherperson says.  Weekend weather looks great too.  I'll take whatever good weather we get.
> 
> Not much planned for the weekend.  I'm sure I'll find a way to keep busy  That is never a problem for me.
> 
> 
> He doesn't have a favorite driver right now.  He was a Jimmy Johnson fan...and we were supposed to go see him last fall in one of his last races.  He retired last year.  He is cheering for both the fords and chev's.  I found Aric Almirola ( chev #10 ) Hubby always comments about him.  Also I seen that Jamie Little - she interviews the drivers in pit row, track and medic stations.  I would love to have Kurt Bush send him a message...,but for $300.00 (plus exchange) it is a little out of my price range of what I had budgeted for his birthday surprises.
> 
> How fun!!!!!  Enjoy your time together.  I will need to look at getting our vaccine passports done as well.
> 
> Yay!!!!!!!!!!  That's great.  I will be looking at getting one of those cast iron griddle skillets that I can put into the oven for out venison meats.  I don't think they will do well in the air-fryer.
> 
> Well, I should get to shuffling some papers.
> 
> Take care everyone...and stay safe.  Have a great day


Brrr....barely above freezing?  Not ready for that yet!   Keep snuggly and have a good weekend!



keishashadow said:


> encouraging to hear they are following thru there!
> 
> my mom cooked them in a pressure cooker, then she’d top them with cheez whiz & bacon bits.  Those toppings make anything palatable.
> 
> When i do rarely make them, crisp them up with balsamic    Had them servedvery thinly sliced on top of a salad…um, just say no.
> 
> Yes, it’s a completely different situation when there are distinct areas, even if separated by a partial wall sort of thing.  A curfew is a wonderful compromise.
> 
> lol I was thrilled when my DSs learned to use air fryer to make the above & burgers.
> 
> a reliable dentist is worth his weight in gold…filings lol
> 
> been there lol. That sustain lotion was the fancy stuff back in the day.
> 
> always such a lift to the spirts.  went to a different salon to get my bangs & blunt cut freshened up the end of June as my regular girl moved out of state.  was a bit creeped out that nobody was wearing a mask but me.  To her credit, the stylist put one on after she saw me wearing one.  i was still uncomfortable with the whole process as such close quarters.
> 
> 
> I‘m sure I’m preaching to the choir here as to PAs liquor laws.  However, the LCB is absolutely no joke. Their agents rightfully enforce things strongly in our area.  all the better to keep out the riff-raff!   I‘m hearing they amped up even more during the pandemic, as to masking when not actively eating & drinking.
> 
> Moonlighting, I managed a bar (that served food) back in the day. A very popular one In nearby town.  The LCB rules struck me as very Confusing & archaic.
> 
> if i had a dime for every person I’ve carded in my life
> 
> Owner decided to simplify things & institute a no minors at the bar edict  Thank you very much, kids take up valuable real estate of the bartenders who rely on tips.
> 
> Bar didn’t have food sales account for 50% of gross, so another layer of rules popped up   If a minor seated at a table, could only serve them food if there was a qualifying guardian (25+ present).  no liquor served to others in the party until ID’d.  Resulting in those not regulars, often storming off in a huff
> 
> ugh to the sorts that feel stated rules don’t apply to them & it‘s ok to berate the waitstaff for following the laws.  don’t let the door hit you on the way out...go find a sketchy place
> 
> PSA aside here,  I’ve seen some unfortunate incidents pop up out of nowherefar better to take your kids to a restaurant that serves food & liquor, leaving bars for the ’adults’ IMO
> 
> 
> Saw that it passed a bit ago, would love to have that one.  In PA we only have rear plates, Had a plate that spelled out doombugy on front of my then small black SUV that made me smile.


Doombuggy, that's cute!




Realfoodfans said:


> All this talk of baking makes me want to bake!  I used to bake every week and do our bread too.  Our favourite chocolate cake is a recipe Nigella Lawson brought to popularity but I Tweeted her a page from my Mum’s handwritten recipe book with the same recipe - dated 1959!  Chocolate Guinness Cake.  She very kindly replied so that made my day.
> 
> Love to hear all your ticket buying and planning news.  The longer we go confined to no flights the more we get used to it.  Though we have Dubai booked for next May even that might not happen as certainly wouldn’t put baby at risk but DIL returns to Virgin Atlantic in January so the prospects of travel must be on the horizon…..eventually.
> 
> Raining here tonight but it’s been pleasant snd warm all day.


The apple oatmeal cookies are done, now on to the molasses!!




schumigirl said:


> Yes, not really a fan of brussel sprouts in any shape to be honest, can`t eat them now anyway, but usually I`d say balsamic vinegar helps many things.....maybe.....but in a salad......er, no.....
> 
> Airfryers......lol....I just can`t find the appeal......I know many love them, but not for me.......for kids yes, they seem ideal. Although you did tempt me with your crab cakes......
> 
> Kids in bars.....I remember one evening we were sitting at the bar in Cowfish, one couple sat their 4 kids along the bar with an electronic game thingy each......ordered them water and they sat with whatever they had......taking up 6 seats and the bar staff were annoyed. Then they didn`t tip correctly....there`s another tale!! I agree, leave bars/pubs for the adults......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Yep, heard that comment a few times!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have rain. And it`s much needed after the dry hot spell we`ve had recently. Still no lightning, but not unusual, they promise us thunder and lightning and it never transpires.
> 
> it`s been dark for a while now, so the house feels very cosy with lamps and candles on. Going to watch the final Insidious movie soon......then it`s lamps off in here and candlelight only.....it`s the rule for watching scary movies......
> 
> Blackberry gin and fizzy lemonade for us tonight....just the one though......


Still haven't made it to the big liquor store to search for the blackberry gin.  I do have my pink strawberry gin to make a fun drink!



macraven said:


> If we ever do a sans potluck dinner as a group, I’ll remember not to bring Brussels sprouts as assume I would be the only one that would eat them
> 
> We have that vegetable weekly


I like brussels sprouts!!  Seasoned and roasted in the oven, yum!!




schumigirl said:


> Janet, it`s weird....I detest gin with a passion and hate tonic water........but flavoured gin is a completely different beast! We both enjoy them....and I have tried a few now........
> 
> Purely for research of course........
> 
> 
> 
> lol.....mac....yep no sprouts please.......but.....if you did want to share a certain dessert.........
> 
> Tom just that`s first on the list from Publix!!


It's not for everyone....but I do love my Bombay Sapphire gin and tonics!  Lime and olives too!






The house is smelling like fall with the first batch of cookies!  Time to start the second kind.  I love the cinnamon, ginger, clove combo....so fragrant!


----------



## macraven

Looks like Team Mac has one Brussels sprout fan 
Thanks homie J’aime


----------



## Realfoodfans

@macraven I love Brussel sprouts too Mac so save some for me


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I'll weigh in on the brussel sprouts.  We love them in our house.  Dh and I...not the ds's.  Dd, sil and gd love them as well.  

I love them best roasted or air-fried.  With a little avocado oil salt, lemon pepper and garlic powder.  Yum!!!  I have also made them with bacon which is scrumptious, but also with a  spicy honey glaze....yum as well!!!!


----------



## Sue M

Thanks Lynne!  I’ll look that up. I know last time I think I went through their FB page and searched Amazing Pictures, nothing.

Metro, fun license plate!

Paris glad you’re elk steaks came out well!  The Apple/oatmeal cookies look delish!

Schumi dinner sounds great. Yup my mom used to boil everything to death yuck. I don’t think sauté or roasted veg was a thing back then!

Charade nope not too early to pack lol. I have things in suitcase already. My travel size skin care, hair products like leave in, and styling cream. I use hotel shampoo, Universals is quite good IMO. Also have my AP mug and popcorn bucket packed, a couple of sling bags and drawstring backpack. Bathing suit and cover up!  I think I’ll go through my Universal tees today and put out!  

We have nature vanity plates here, very pretty. Some of Bears (of course) some of mountains/forests. I like the one of the Spirit Bear, a rare white bear, subspecies of the black bear. But only thing I don’t like is every year you get dinged an extra $ for plate. It used to be a one time fee. Now you pay the fee plus every year when you renew insurance  
Florida liquor laws are a bit crazy though!  Carding someone who doesn’t remotely look younger than 21. I was in my 50’s and was carded at a liquor store. At first I thought the clerk was joking!  My kids were rolling on the floor laughing!  



Pumpkin nooooo, it’s way to early for temps to drop that low. I’m not ready to let go of summer. Our heat hasn’t come on yet. We just leave thermostat set to 20 year round. 
Helped daughter this morning with her vaccine passport, very quick. I should have waited a couple of days to do mine! I had a 50min wait online. But was cooking dinner so just periodically went to check status. Husband phoned the number, he isn’t very tech savvy and didn’t want to bother with downloading to phone. He’s getting a card. I may also phone and request one because what if you forgot to plug in phone, and it’s dead. It happens! 

Keisha yikes. That’s way too close for comfort!  Especially since you don’t know if hairdresser is vaccinated or not. Here masks are mandatory inside. For a brief shinning moment they weren’t for fully vaccinated but we all wore them anyway.  Glad hairdresser took the hint from you wearing your mask.  Did you like your cut?  It’s so traumatic to have to find a new hairdresser. Especially when last one did a good job. I found many didn’t know how to cut bangs!  

I‘m happy kids aren’t allowed in pubs here!  And when mine were little I used to get annoyed when they were in a nice restaurant and not behaving.  We went out to escape kids and have a nice meal, hired a babysitter. Not to hear others children acting up. 

Well yesterday was beautiful, hot & sunny. Today overcast and won’t get up much past 70. 
Must go get milk for my coffee. I used to only get a litre, but daughter has been drinking it so will get 2litre carton this time. We need more eggs. Sadly no farm eggs for awhile. Our friends have taken their motor home on a road trip up to the Yukon.


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'll weigh in on the brussel sprouts.  We love them in our house.  Dh and I...not the ds's.  Dd, sil and gd love them as well.
> 
> I love them best roasted or air-fried.  With a little avocado oil salt, lemon pepper and garlic powder.  Yum!!!  I have also made them with bacon which is scrumptious, but also with a  spicy honey glaze....yum as well!!!!


I have yet to get one of these air fryers!  Never knew what you can cook in them. I don’t eat fries or chicken wings lol. What do you cook in them?  Is it the same as a convection oven?


----------



## macraven

Team Mac now has 3 votes for Brussel
Sprouts...
Just saying..


----------



## macraven

Sue hope you get some reply’s about the air fryer 
I have zero idea on what all are talking about also

I only cook for Mr Mac and self
Usually just basic cooking for us but we do order out a lot 
locally


----------



## Pumpkin1172

No more papers to shuffle today.  Trying to come up with my grocery list for out weekend shopping...and also fit in a few freezer meals as well.  It's easier for dh and ds's when I have something ready for them to toss into the oven or instant-pot to eat.  Instead of eating toast, cereal or pizza pockets   

Also will be whipping up some banana oat muffins.  Instead of sugar, they have dates in them.  They are sooo quick, easy and delicious.  I just soak the dates first them toss them into my blender with all the other items....then of course add chocolate chips  because if I toss chocolate chips into any baking, they eat it.  I'll probably have to make 2 batches and freeze some for another day.  



schumigirl said:


> Cheers!


Cheers!!!  That looks delicious!!!!  Enjoy that beverage 


Sue M said:


> I have yet to get one of these air fryers! Never knew what you can cook in them. I don’t eat fries or chicken wings lol. What do you cook in them? Is it the same as a convection oven?


Yup...essentially it is a small convection oven.  Only uses less power and generates less heat in your house (during the summer).  I use mine probably for at least 75% of our meals.  I will cook most of our meats in it for sure.  I also like to use it for our veggies as well - especially any root veggie.  Our favorite is a meadley of sweet potato, carrots and beets tossed with a little avocado oil, salt, pepper, garlic powder and thyme.  Soooo yummy.  Also brocolli, cauliflower, brussel sprouts...and asparagus is really good (and quick too) in there.  

Well...off to make more of a list...and my meal list I want to accomplish as well.


----------



## macraven

If Brussels sprouts can be cooked in the air fryer, might read up on it


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> I have yet to get one of these air fryers!  Never knew what you can cook in them. I don’t eat fries or chicken wings lol. What do you cook in them?  Is it the same as a convection oven?



I had one Sue, lasted less than a week in our house. Gave it away to a friend who also got rid of it. 

I just prefer regular oven/grill/slow cooker/AGA/steamer/stove top/any other method. I found they didn’t hold a whole lot if I wanted to make a lot of food. I didn’t think they cooked any better than regular methods of cooking.

Many love them, not for me.


----------



## Metro West

Since I don't cook I really like my Ninji grill...I have cooked steaks many times on it. Carole is a gourmet chef so she wouldn't need one.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. It's another quiet evening of watching mindless TV for me. 
Since I am home alone, I don't want to cook full meals. I have been surviving on sandwiches, frozen meals, and plain pasta all week. Today I decided to order some different food even if I can't taste it. I wanted Chick-fil-A, but I am out of the delivery area. I decided instead to order from Panda Express. it was my first time ordering through Door Dash and it was a very good experience. The best part however, is that I think I can almost taste the food. I think maybe my senses are slowly starting to return. 



schumigirl said:


> My one big disaster a while back was when I tried a Croquembouche......lol....it was devoured with relish, but did not look like it was supposed to.....more like an avalanche...


 I had to look that up. I don't think that is anything I am brave enough to attempt.



J'aime Paris said:


> YAY for the TSO tickets!! I hope you love it! Good idea to stay over....when DD saw them, they played for over 3 hours with only 1 short break.


 I went to a concert in 2017 and loved it. They happened to be in Orlando when I was there in December  and the performance was also on my birthday that year. 



Metro West said:


> I had the Jamestown plate when I lived there. They have a lot of different ones as does Florida.


 My previous plate was the Natural Bridge. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Beautiful day here. It was very cool this morning - not much above freezing.


 I'm looking forward to cooler weather, but not that cool.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> He doesn't have a favorite driver right now. He was a Jimmy Johnson fan...and we were supposed to go see him last fall in one of his last races. He retired last year. He is cheering for both the fords and chev's. I found Aric Almirola ( chev #10 ) Hubby always comments about him. Also I seen that Jamie Little - she interviews the drivers in pit row, track and medic stations. I would love to have Kurt Bush send him a message...,but for $300.00 (plus exchange) it is a little out of my price range of what I had budgeted for his birthday surprises.


 Yeah, $300 is a bit steep. I might would consider paying that if I could have gotten Bobby Bowden (former coach of Florida State football) to record a message for my husband. Unfortunately, he passed away recently. 



schumigirl said:


> Kids in bars.....I remember one evening we were sitting at the bar in Cowfish, one couple sat their 4 kids along the bar with an electronic game thingy each......ordered them water and they sat with whatever they had......taking up 6 seats and the bar staff were annoyed. Then they didn`t tip correctly....there`s another tale!! I agree, leave bars/pubs for the adults......


 Gotta love entitled people. B never liked (and still doesn't) restaurants with a bar like atmosphere.  I think they are too noisy for her. 



macraven said:


> If we ever do a sans potluck dinner as a group, I’ll remember not to bring Brussels sprouts as assume I would be the only one that would eat them


 Add me to the list of people who will eat Brussels sprouts. 



Sue M said:


> Charade nope not too early to pack lol.


Well, to early for me to pack. I usually pack the night before. I do have some travel sized toiletries in a bag ready to be put into the suitcase.  I bought myself a little TSA approved clear travel bag. I got tired of running out of zip lock bags. 

Tonight's fortune cookie. Let's hope this is true.


----------



## Lynne G

Quiet night for me too. Made chicken tacos, soft tacos. I must say, I cooked the chicken perfectly. Was so tasty, for dinner tonight.

And so, cup of tea, and yeah not much on the tube tonight, so I’m with ya on that Charade. And yay, good to hear that your taste is starting to return.

Was a nice day, older one found some items he wanted, picked up my order, and we enjoyed lunch out, well, in the car.

Up tomorrow, as still to be a beautiful sunny day, a yard work day.  Bushes need trimming, and have to repair our fence, as seemed to been beat up enough, we will get another panel and replace the one that has seen much better days.  And may pick up some more cement mix while getting that panel, as think when we set the pole next to it, we did not secure it with cement.

But as a Friday night, alarm is off and hope my DH does not wake me at 5 am again tomorrow, as lhe did this morning.

Have a good night homies.


----------



## KStarfish82

Just like that Tuesday morning, it is supposed to be a beautiful day in NY on the 20th anniversary of 9/11.

This was a series of photos taken by my neighbor from our local park that we can see the NYC skyline from.  



Started out with such a beautiful morning...


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Since I don't cook I really like my Ninji grill...I have cooked steaks many times on it. Carole is a gourmet chef so she wouldn't need one.



lol......nothing wrong with the Ninja grill.....they seem to cook steak perfectly. When my friends son moved into his new home, we got him one with the temperature probe as a moving in gift......yes, he loves it! 

Lush steaks........





Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. It's another quiet evening of watching mindless TV for me.
> Since I am home alone, I don't want to cook full meals. I have been surviving on sandwiches, frozen meals, and plain pasta all week. Today I decided to order some different food even if I can't taste it. I wanted Chick-fil-A, but I am out of the delivery area. I decided instead to order from Panda Express. it was my first time ordering through Door Dash and it was a very good experience. The best part however, is that I think I can almost taste the food. I think maybe my senses are slowly starting to return.
> 
> I had to look that up. I don't think that is anything I am brave enough to attempt.
> 
> I went to a concert in 2017 and loved it. They happened to be in Orlando when I was there in December  and the performance was also on my birthday that year.
> 
> My previous plate was the Natural Bridge.
> 
> I'm looking forward to cooler weather, but not that cool.
> 
> Yeah, $300 is a bit steep. I might would consider paying that if I could have gotten Bobby Bowden (former coach of Florida State football) to record a message for my husband. Unfortunately, he passed away recently.
> 
> Gotta love entitled people. B never liked (and still doesn't) restaurants with a bar like atmosphere.  I think they are too noisy for her.
> 
> Add me to the list of people who will eat Brussels sprouts.
> 
> 
> Well, to early for me to pack. I usually pack the night before. I do have some travel sized toiletries in a bag ready to be put into the suitcase.  I bought myself a little TSA approved clear travel bag. I got tired of running out of zip lock bags.
> 
> Tonight's fortune cookie. Let's hope this is true.
> 
> View attachment 603839




Good to hear you thin your tastes are coming back......by the time your trip comes around you should be able to enjoy those lovely meals. 

It certainly was a little bit of a disaster, I may try it again one day as it is a gorgeous dessert, or maybe I`ll just order one if I need one. It was funny though as about 10 of us stood still while watching it sink further down. 

Have a great weekend, hope more taste buds spring back.





KStarfish82 said:


> Just like that Tuesday morning, it is supposed to be a beautiful day in NY on the 20th anniversary of 9/11.
> 
> This was a series of photos taken by my neighbor from our local park that we can see the NYC skyline from.
> 
> View attachment 603931
> 
> Started out with such a beautiful morning...



I don`t think there`s anyone alive that will ever forget that day. Certainly a day for reflecting. 



Robbie.......hope you`re having a lovely time on your trip........





Another very weird dream night!

Dull but warm Saturday morning, soon as the sun is up it`s going to be beautiful, sunny all day today. 

Walk early this morning before the heat builds, then home for rolls with bacon for all of us. So I doubt we`ll need lunch. Supposed to be a few coming to joiin us this morning, but for most of them.....I doubt we`ll see them, we walk far too early apparently. Best part of the day. 

Still deciding what to do tonight.....stay in or go out for dinner or get take out and watch another Scary movie. We bought the new Conjuring dvd so may watch that and have a quiet Saturday night in. 




























Have a fabulous Saturday......... 

​


----------



## Realfoodfans

KStarfish82 those images stay with us all.  I was off from work on that day and watched in tears as the events unfolded.  It will stay with us all forever and I send thoughts and prayers to everyone affected by those events.

Pumpkin I have bought a Ninja air fryer ready for the caravan.  Not opened the box yet but as soon as I use it I will be asking for your suggestions.  Those veggies sound really good. Just thought it would reduce the need for frying in the van but time will tell.

Up early as replacement damaged item was due for delivery.  Well it arrived but box is really bashed again.  Took photos in front of the driver and also pointed out it had arrows on to keep it upright - which were upside down.  Will unpack it shortly!

Kev is going up to DS to repair his lawnmower cable for him as he sliced through it this week!  Em has errands to run with the children and then taking J to a games shop where he can swap or buy a used game.  He loves to go there.

So if there is an empty house I’m going to carry on with my piece for the pilgrimage coat.  I’ve used fabric from old clothes of the children but need to get it finished.  Will watch the ceremony from NY and reflect.

Hope Charade slept better and everyone has a peaceful day.


----------



## Lynne G

Such a sad day, Kfish.  Tears down down my face, holding my 14 day old baby, watching it enfold on the television.  A day, never to be forgotten, nor the ones we lost.  

And so, a quiet morning for me too Julie, sounds like a busy enough for the family, and hope the replacement was not damaged. Yeah, sometimes delivery workers have no clue as to keep an item upright, that should be set upright.

Robo, hope your travel was uneventful, and hope you are having a fabulous time while there.

Schumi, a night in, watching a movie does sound like a nice way to spend tonight.  And ooh, always got me reading when bacon.  Those bacon rolls sound lush.  But you know me, tea it is. And maybe some bacon and eggs again for our breakfast.  

Have that super happy, luxuriously relaxing Saturday.


----------



## Metro West

Sue M said:


> Metro, fun license plate!


 



schumigirl said:


> lol......nothing wrong with the Ninja grill.....they seem to cook steak perfectly. When my friends son moved into his new home, we got him one with the temperature probe as a moving in gift......yes, he loves it!
> 
> Lush steaks........


 Cool...I haven't been very adventurous yet but I can cook a steak. 



Lynne G said:


> Such a sad day, Kfish.  Tears down down my face, holding my 14 day old baby, watching it enfold on the television.  A day, never to be forgotten, nor the ones we lost.
> 
> And maybe some bacon and eggs again for our breakfast.


 That's what I'm going to make.

Today is a sad day and you are right Lynne....we should never any of the lost.


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin1172 said:


> No more papers to shuffle today.  Trying to come up with my grocery list for out weekend shopping...and also fit in a few freezer meals as well.  It's easier for dh and ds's when I have something ready for them to toss into the oven or instant-pot to eat.  Instead of eating toast, cereal or pizza pockets
> 
> Also will be whipping up some banana oat muffins.  Instead of sugar, they have dates in them.  They are sooo quick, easy and delicious.  I just soak the dates first them toss them into my blender with all the other items....then of course add chocolate chips  because if I toss chocolate chips into any baking, they eat it.  I'll probably have to make 2 batches and freeze some for another day.
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!  That looks delicious!!!!  Enjoy that beverage
> 
> Yup...essentially it is a small convection oven.  Only uses less power and generates less heat in your house (during the summer).  I use mine probably for at least 75% of our meals.  I will cook most of our meats in it for sure.  I also like to use it for our veggies as well - especially any root veggie.  Our favorite is a meadley of sweet potato, carrots and beets tossed with a little avocado oil, salt, pepper, garlic powder and thyme.  Soooo yummy.  Also brocolli, cauliflower, brussel sprouts...and asparagus is really good (and quick too) in there.
> 
> Well...off to make more of a list...and my meal list I want to accomplish as well.


the muffins sound yummy!   I got curious about air fryer because a few people I know rave about it. But jury is still out! 
We‘ll just forget you mentironed the beet word. Ha



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. It's another quiet evening of watching mindless TV for me.
> Since I am home alone, I don't want to cook full meals. I have been surviving on sandwiches, frozen meals, and plain pasta all week. Today I decided to order some different food even if I can't taste it. I wanted Chick-fil-A, but I am out of the delivery area. I decided instead to order from Panda Express. it was my first time ordering through Door Dash and it was a very good experience. The best part however, is that I think I can almost taste the food. I think maybe my senses are slowly starting to return.
> 
> I had to look that up. I don't think that is anything I am brave enough to attempt.
> 
> I went to a concert in 2017 and loved it. They happened to be in Orlando when I was there in December  and the performance was also on my birthday that year.
> 
> My previous plate was the Natural Bridge.
> 
> I'm looking forward to cooler weather, but not that cool.
> 
> Yeah, $300 is a bit steep. I might would consider paying that if I could have gotten Bobby Bowden (former coach of Florida State football) to record a message for my husband. Unfortunately, he passed away recently.
> 
> Gotta love entitled people. B never liked (and still doesn't) restaurants with a bar like atmosphere.  I think they are too noisy for her.
> 
> Add me to the list of people who will eat Brussels sprouts.
> 
> 
> Well, to early for me to pack. I usually pack the night before. I do have some travel sized toiletries in a bag ready to be put into the suitcase.  I bought myself a little TSA approved clear travel bag. I got tired of running out of zip lock bags.
> 
> Tonight's fortune cookie. Let's hope this is true.
> 
> View attachment 603839


So glad to hear you’re getting your taste  and smell back.


well my eyes are at half mast


----------



## keishashadow

Charade encouraging progress fir you!


J'aime Paris said:


> The house is smelling like fall with the first batch of cookies!


Nice. Was considering baking as jr coming for dinner. Stir fry I’m thinking?  However, high 70s into 80s the next few days.  Pit that idea on back burner. I like a chill in the air when making cookies for some reason


Sue M said:


> I have things in suitcase already.


Same. My idea of a bug out bag


Sue M said:


> Did you like your cut? It’s so traumatic to have to find a new hairdresser. Especially when last one did a good job. I found many didn’t know how to cut bangs!


I came hime & ahem fixed bangs.


Sue M said:


> We went out to escape kids and have a nice meal, hired a babysitter. Not to hear others children acting up.


Bonus points when they are given free reign to leave their seats to have free range in venue. 


Sue M said:


> I have yet to get one of these air fryers!  Never knew what you can cook in them. I don’t eat fries or chicken wings lol. What do you cook in them?  Is it the same as a convection oven?


Cooks in half to 2/3rd the time. Healthy as just a spray of oil for same sort of crunch bite.  There is a learning curve.

we enjoy wings, fries, zucchini sticks, crab cakes etc. hot dogs that were never requested here in past, now a nice last minute option.  They come out perfectly  

great for reheating leftovers including pizza.




schumigirl said:


> I found they didn’t hold a whole lot if I wanted to make a lot of food. I didn’t think they cooked any better than regular methods of cooking.


Small ones basically useless, Need an 8 quart to do any serious cooking


Lynne G said:


> And may pick up some more cement mix while getting that panel, as think when we set the pole next to it, we did not secure it with cement.


Oh yeah, with the ground freezing a great idea


KStarfish82 said:


> Just like that Tuesday morning, it is supposed to be a beautiful day in NY on the 20th anniversary of 9/11.
> 
> This was a series of photos taken by my neighbor from our local park that we can see the NYC skyline from.
> Started out with such a beautiful morning...


Same as today.  It’s a truly somber day of remembrance. 

flight 93 passed slightly south of us after being diverted and went down not much further, after it cleared major population areas.  RIP


----------



## Robo56

Good Saturday morning Sans family   











schumigirl said:


> Love the night light Robbie......and your trip is actually just around the corner.....nice....hope you have a safe journ



Thank you I love pumpkins especially Halloween .




schumigirl said:


> Sounds a lovely day with your family members and some relaxation too for you, always nice to enjoy. I never get pedicures, but do love some salon time.



We had such a nice visit. I wanted to get my aunt out and she loves the restaurant we went to. It was so nice to see her smile. Losing my uncle was so very hard for her.

I do enjoy salon time too. Everyone should pamper themselves. I had the works......LOL......Hair, manicure and pedicure. Happy hair, happy hands, Happy feet. I had a Nursing Professor who said every Nurse should pamper her feet. I took her advice.




schumigirl said:


> It`s shocking how many people are alone and don`t have any family members to talk to at all Robbie. And they do enjoy the chats, I listen for the most part and they all have such wonderful and sometimes sad tales to tell, but I`m glad to be doing something.
> 
> Have a fabulous trip......



You are a special lady. It is so nice you are there to listen for them.

 I remember reading once that we earn the jewels in our heavenly crowns by the acts of kindness and service we do on earth.

I remember you said the sister (vegetarian) of your friend that you are not fond of thinks your a princess. Next time you hear of it tell her no “I’am a Queen and I have earned all the diamonds in my crown”.

People either have it within themselves to be kind to others or they don’t. There are a lot of kind souls on the Sans here. 




schumigirl said:


> Had a weird dream the Queen was a family member and not sure if she was my mother in the dream as Tom was having a laugh with her about me for some reason.......weird.



I had a dream someone broke in my house and I was frozen and could not move. I did wake up.....LOL.




schumigirl said:


> Melon and grapes chopped with some pineapple and mango I think this morning and popped another batch of muffins in the oven last night, so they`ll be lovely for breakfast. Going to make some savoury muffins I think for tomorrow, I`m assured they are so good. hmm.



Sounds delicious. I like melons, mangoes and grapes. I really like pineapple, but it blisters my tongue so no pineapple for me.  Muffins sound delicious too.




Lynne G said:


> Robo, good to hear from you, and yay, for getting some pampering before you leave. Is is it next Thursday, not tomorrow, right? Safe travels. Lunch with all sounded quite lovely, and glad you could meet up with them for a meal before you leave. And yep, I have to stock up the kitchen for the family before I leave. And I hope you have a happy and healthy new year too. And great night light.



I left at 12:30 am Thursday morning. I’am at my house in Florida. Will go up to Universal tomorrow.




Charade67 said:


> Another night of not sleeping well. Maybe I will get back to sleep later this morning. The only Covid symptom still remaining is the loss of taster and smell. Last night dh offered to bring me food from our favorite Mexican restaurant. I told him there was no point since I couldn't taste it.



So glad you are feeling better. I hope you get your taste and smell back soon.




keishashadow said:


> nice. mcdonalds had a run of happy meal toys back in early 2000’s. I still have my light up madame leota one I pull out for Halloween lol. Burger King had a bunch of Simpson’s Halloween stuff too, have most of them. i’m sure my boys will inform their cardiologists that’s due to the number of kids’ meals they ate.



LOL........I remember the Happy Meal toys. I have some of the Disney glasses from Mickey D’s.




J'aime Paris said:


> Thank you for the condolences Robo!
> 
> Neat Madame Leota ornament!
> 
> You're almost ready to launch for your trip!! I'm sure it'll be great!! Can't wait to see some of your awesome pictures!



Thank you. I’am thinking of doing a trip report. I will take lots of photos and share for sure.




J'aime Paris said:


> Big news on the radio this morning! A new Chick-fil-A just opened about 12 minutes from me! I've only had Chick-fil-A in an airport while passing through. May wait for the hype of the newness to wear off, and then give it a try.
> Does anyone have a preference on chicken places? Kentucky Fried Chicken, Church's Chicken, Zaxby's, Popeyes.......I'm sure I'm missing a few...



I like the Popeyes chicken sandwich.




schumigirl said:


> Its around 86 here at just after 3.30 but in the garden we have 92 according to the temp thingy……



You are having Florida weather.




macraven said:


> Robbie I will wave as you zoom
> by on 75 !



I waved when I went by Mac 




Realfoodfans said:


> my Mum (who was in her 90’s when we lost her) was always busy on different projects. Beautiful sewing and embroidery. I have lots of lovely things. Watching a programme last weekend they read the poem “Footprints” and I remembered that in storage was an embroidered version Mum did so off I went to retrieve it! Now we know we are staying here I am putting it up in our bedroom.



What a wonderful keepsake.




Sue M said:


> Robo we have zero trick or treaters here! I remember seeing that mug in wdw! We were looking at them. There were 1 or 2 that came out that year.
> Safe travels!



We still have a few Trick or Treaters




soniam said:


> Got to talk with an old friend today. We have a setup where we FaceTime once a month. She's local but pretty far from me. Plus, she has some health issues, doesn't drive anymore, and doesn't like visiting people with covid so rampant. It's nice to complain about stuff and share things with someone who is like-minded and never judges. She's actually probably 10+ years older than me.



It’s nice to have treasured friends you can share things with. 




schumigirl said:


> lol.....when I was doing my Engineering Degree, one of the professors was permanently pickled.......he was like Uncle Fester in the original movie....dressed a little like him too.....but he was cool.



LOL........makes me think of a professor I had in college. She was always a little tipsy and she reeked of cigarettes and had dog and cat hair all over her polyester pants she would always wear.




Lynne G said:


> And because of the announcement of the Potter night show returning the day before I



Great news. Also the Dark Arts show. 




Monykalyn said:


> Excited about Dark Arts show back!!
> And YAY it's that time of year for Robo's trees!!!



Hey! Monykalyn always like reading about your chickens. I think you have Diva Hens....LOL

Yep......trees are up. Get out the Halloween decorations. My niece said my decorations are scary and her moms are more happy decorations for Halloween.





schumigirl said:


> You reminded me mentioning recycling carts......we live in a quiet village with not muh going on......two families were rowing in the street last week (I never saw it) apparently one family have started leaving their recycling/trash bins at the front of the house permanently instead of at the back.......not really the done thing here, so it became a war of words. I need to find out if they kept doing it or did the same as everyone else and kept them at the back.



We are required to keep our bins in the garage or behind the property. They can’t not be viewed from the street on none trash pickup days. 




J'aime Paris said:


> I bought a few fall decorations from Hobby Lobby last night. And brought up my big tote of Halloween/fall decorations from the basement. A few of the decorations light up and/or make noises....Our big dog freaks out easily, she's such a baby! DH was chasing her around the house with a giant spider that shakes and lights up. She barked and barked, it was funny! Secretly, she loves it....and always comes back for more!



Yeah! For Halloween decorations. Share some pics when you get done. I love looking at Halloween and Christmas decorations. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I was listening on the radio this morning and they were talking about " Cameo" where you can pay a celebrity to do a personalized message. I found a nascar driver ( one who dh likes ) and am going to get him to wish him a happy birthday and tell him about his tickets to the Daytona 500.



That is a awesome idea.  You are so sweet to come up with all these special ideas for his birthday. 




Realfoodfans said:


> So disappointed we’ve just unpacked the delayed delivery and one of the mirrored bathroom cabinets is badly damaged. Now I’ve got to start the process of replacement and return. May end up just having a refund. On that note my peaceful evening is over I think I’ll distract myself with my book!



Sorry to hear you are having issues with your cabinets. It’s a big ordeal to deal with returning those things. 




J'aime Paris said:


> Couldn't resist giving the German potato salad a taste test as it came out of the oven, It smelled so good!!
> For science, right? wink, wink!! (it passed the yummy test)



Sounds delicious. My hubby really likes German potato salad. 

What a wonderful treasured gift to get some of your hubby’s grandmas cookbooks. 

Can you take another pic of your Apple Oatmeal cookie recipe. It was not real clear. I would like to make those. They sound delicious. Thank you for sharing it.




Charade67 said:


> Today I am 3 weeks away from leaving fro my trip.



It will be here before you know it. 




schumigirl said:


> Making some meringues for tomorrow night. Going to make individual mango and passion fruit pavlovas. The farm store had a glut of mango`s to use up, she said they`d be wonderful to pulp down, hope I can resist and there`s some left over for tomorrow.



The pavlovas sounds so good.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Also will be whipping up some banana oat muffins. Instead of sugar, they have dates in them. They are sooo quick, easy and delicious. I just soak the dates first them toss them into my blender with all the other items....then of course add chocolate chips  because if I toss chocolate chips into any baking, they eat it. I'll probably have to make 2 batches and freeze some for another day.



Wow.......everyone is baking. Sounds good. 




KStarfish82 said:


> Just like that Tuesday morning, it is supposed to be a beautiful day in NY on the 20th anniversary of 9/11.
> 
> This was a series of photos taken by my neighbor from our local park that we can see the NYC skyline from.



KStar...........I think everyone can remember that fateful day as if it was yesterday, but I know it was extremely difficult for those who live so close. Lots of hugs today all around. 





schumigirl said:


> Robbie.......hope you`re having a lovely time on your trip........



Thank you Schumi......official vacation starts tomorrow.


Beautiful sunny Saturday morning after a good lightning and rain yesterday evening. 

I drove down to my home in Florida. Went to bed early Wednesday and  I left 12:30 am Thursday morning. So I could make it through Nashville Chattanooga and Atlanta. The trip was pretty uneventful, but tiring.

I will head up to Orlando for HHN fun tomorrow.



I have some things to do today so I need to get moving.


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels to the parks today, Robo.  And lots of fun with HHN too.  

Ah kids are up? Haven’t seen them yet. Though older one works soon enough, I should be hearing him first. DH went out to do some errands. When he comes back, we’ll go to the store, as with his truck, the fence panel should fit, rather than tying it on my roof. Plus, he can carry the bag of cement too. And his old trimmer is not working right, so I told him, he can look while we are at the store, as I’m sure they sell several models of those. Eh, may be more expensive trip then I first thought. But I’d much rather not use a manual cutter.

Follow on homies.  It is a beautiful sunny day.


----------



## Sue M

sad day today for sure. I think everyone remembers what they were doing. It was unbelievable that something like that could happen. I was just waking up, to get the kids ready for school when my friend phoned me and told me to turn on the tv. I remember asking what channel?  She says any channel. We hung up, me not having the foggiest of what she was going on about…until I turned on the tv!  
Of course the news here today is covering the day, and talking about Gander, Newfoundland, the town all flights were diverted too. If anyone hasn’t seen the show, Come From Away, highly recommend it. 

Looks like I fell asleep before I hit post!  My eyes really were at half mast last night lol.

Thanks for those who weighed in on the air fryer.  

Keisha it sounds like air fryer does great veggies.   Noted, need 8qt!  Jury still out. 
Realfood, sounds like a perfect thing for the Caravan!  I can’t believe the second delivery box came damaged too, ugh. How frustrating.

Schumi hope you’re enjoying a nice bacon breakfast! I had a weird dream too last night.

Lynne enjoy your morning tea!  I found the site, thanks. Yes, no specials at the moment. I should have started looking earlier after I booked.  I’ll monitor maybe something will turn up. Will have to think about it. 

Charade, no way I could pack last minute. I have to have everything laid out, debate, lol, wash everything, this time I vow not to overpack!  Yesterday I pulled out my Universal tees and washed. Next will pull shorts/capris, wash and set out. It’s a process. Will also have to find my Universal masks. Won’t pack as many this time cause I end up washing them in sink as I go anyway every couple of days. I will be wearing them on ride queues, shows,  and inside stores, etc.  I definitely don’t want to get Covid while there and be stuck having to quarantine in a hotel room before I can fly home. You getting it was a real wake up call for me. 

Robo glad you had a good trip. Enjoy Universal tomorrow!

Coffee time, will also have some toast, then get out on the water!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Cool...I haven't been very adventurous yet but I can cook a steak.
> 
> That's what I'm going to make.
> 
> Today is a sad day and you are right Lynne....we should never any of the lost.



Todd.....steak is all you need sometimes! 




keishashadow said:


> Charade encouraging progress fir you!
> 
> Nice. Was considering baking as jr coming for dinner. Stir fry I’m thinking?  However, high 70s into 80s the next few days.  Pit that idea on back burner. I like a chill in the air when making cookies for some reason
> 
> Same. My idea of a bug out bag
> 
> I came hime & ahem fixed bangs.
> 
> Bonus points when they are given free reign to leave their seats to have free range in venue.
> 
> Cooks in half to 2/3rd the time. Healthy as just a spray of oil for same sort of crunch bite.  There is a learning curve.
> 
> we enjoy wings, fries, zucchini sticks, crab cakes etc. hot dogs that were never requested here in past, now a nice last minute option.  They come out perfectly
> 
> great for reheating leftovers including pizza.
> 
> 
> 
> Small ones basically useless, Need an 8 quart to do any serious cooking
> 
> Oh yeah, with the ground freezing a great idea
> 
> Same as today.  It’s a truly somber day of remembrance.
> 
> flight 93 passed slightly south of us after being diverted and went down not much further, after it cleared major population areas.  RIP



I had to Google what 8 quarts was in real money.......I can`t even remember what size the one I had was. 

Wondered if that plane would have been close to you a few years back. 





Robo56 said:


> Good Saturday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 603986
> 
> View attachment 603988
> 
> View attachment 603989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you I love pumpkins especially Halloween .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had such a nice visit. I wanted to get my aunt out and she loves the restaurant we went to. It was so nice to see her smile. Losing my uncle was so very hard for her.
> 
> I do enjoy salon time too. Everyone should pamper themselves. I had the works......LOL......Hair, manicure and pedicure. Happy hair, happy hands, Happy feet. I had a Nursing Professor who said every Nurse should pamper her feet. I took her advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a special lady. It is so nice you are there to listen for them.
> 
> I remember reading once that we earn the jewels in our heavenly crowns by the acts of kindness and service we do on earth.
> 
> I remember you said the sister (vegetarian) of your friend that you are not fond of thinks your a princess. Next time you hear of it tell her no “I’am a Queen and I have earned all the diamonds in my crown”.
> 
> People either have it within themselves to be kind to others or they don’t. There are a lot of kind souls on the Sans here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dream someone broke in my house and I was frozen and could not move. I did wake up.....LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds delicious. I like melons, mangoes and grapes. I really like pineapple, but it blisters my tongue so no pineapple for me.  Muffins sound delicious too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left at 12:30 am Thursday morning. I’am at my house in Florida. Will go up to Universal tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad you are feeling better. I hope you get your taste and smell back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL........I remember the Happy Meal toys. I have some of the Disney glasses from Mickey D’s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I’am thinking of doing a trip report. I will take lots of photos and share for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Popeyes chicken sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are having Florida weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I waved when I went by Mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful keepsake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still have a few Trick or Treaters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s nice to have treasured friends you can share things with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL........makes me think of a professor I had in college. She was always a little tipsy and she reeked of cigarettes and had dog and cat hair all over her polyester pants she would always wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great news. Also the Dark Arts show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Monykalyn always like reading about your chickens. I think you have Diva Hens....LOL
> 
> Yep......trees are up. Get out the Halloween decorations. My niece said my decorations are scary and her moms are more happy decorations for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are required to keep our bins in the garage or behind the property. They can’t not be viewed from the street on none trash pickup days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! For Halloween decorations. Share some pics when you get done. I love looking at Halloween and Christmas decorations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a awesome idea.  You are so sweet to come up with all these special ideas for his birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you are having issues with your cabinets. It’s a big ordeal to deal with returning those things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds delicious. My hubby really likes German potato salad.
> 
> What a wonderful treasured gift to get some of your hubby’s grandmas cookbooks.
> 
> Can you take another pic of your Apple Oatmeal cookie recipe. It was not real clear. I would like to make those. They sound delicious. Thank you for sharing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be here before you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pavlovas sounds so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.......everyone is baking. Sounds good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KStar...........I think everyone can remember that fateful day as if it was yesterday, but I know it was extremely difficult for those who live so close. Lots of hugs today all around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Schumi......official vacation starts tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Beautiful sunny Saturday morning after a good lightning and rain yesterday evening.
> 
> I drove down to my home in Florida. Went to bed early Wednesday and  I left 12:30 am Thursday morning. So I could make it through Nashville Chattanooga and Atlanta. The trip was pretty uneventful, but tiring.
> 
> I will head up to Orlando for HHN fun tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 603985
> 
> I have some things to do today so I need to get moving.




I forgot you were going home first. 

Yes, she`s called me worse than Princess too lol.....good answer though. I usually tell her I wear the crown well......haha......if I didn`t adore my friend so much I`d be a little more honest with her, but seems there are times I can hold my tongue.....who knew!!! 

I love when we have teachers that were a little off the wall compared to the norm....they just make life a little better, nothing worse than a dull educator. 

I know what you mean about pineapple,I`m better with cooked pineapple......and yes, I wish it was a rule you had to keep trash bins out of sight when it`s not trash day......I haven`t found out the outcome yet.......it`s a small village but news travels slow at times......

Safe travels and hope you have a lovely time.






Sue M said:


> sad day today for sure. I think everyone remembers what they were doing. It was unbelievable that something like that could happen. I was just waking up, to get the kids ready for school when my friend phoned me and told me to turn on the tv. I remember asking what channel?  She says any channel. We hung up, me not having the foggiest of what she was going on about…until I turned on the tv!
> Of course the news here today is covering the day, and talking about Gander, Newfoundland, the town all flights were diverted too. If anyone hasn’t seen the show, Come From Away, highly recommend it.
> 
> Looks like I fell asleep before I hit post!  My eyes really were at half mast last night lol.
> 
> Thanks for those who weighed in on the air fryer.
> 
> Keisha it sounds like air fryer does great veggies.   Noted, need 8qt!  Jury still out.
> Realfood, sounds like a perfect thing for the Caravan!  I can’t believe the second delivery box came damaged too, ugh. How frustrating.
> 
> Schumi hope you’re enjoying a nice bacon breakfast! I had a weird dream too last night.
> 
> Lynne enjoy your morning tea!  I found the site, thanks. Yes, no specials at the moment. I should have started looking earlier after I booked.  I’ll monitor maybe something will turn up. Will have to think about it.
> 
> Charade, no way I could pack last minute. I have to have everything laid out, debate, lol, wash everything, this time I vow not to overpack!  Yesterday I pulled out my Universal tees and washed. Next will pull shorts/capris, wash and set out. It’s a process. Will also have to find my Universal masks. Won’t pack as many this time cause I end up washing them in sink as I go anyway every couple of days. I will be wearing them on ride queues, shows,  and inside stores, etc.  I definitely don’t want to get Covid while there and be stuck having to quarantine in a hotel room before I can fly home. You getting it was a real wake up call for me.
> 
> Robo glad you had a good trip. Enjoy Universal tomorrow!
> 
> Coffee time, will also have some toast, then get out on the water!



I loved Come From Away. I was unsure how it would work, but they did it beautifully and I`d happily go see it again on Broadway. I can`t wait to visit NYC next time and will visit Ground Zero again.....one of the most emotional places we`ve ever been to. The water pools were stunning, more so at night and definitely something everyone should see if they`re in NY. 

Oh dreams are incredible aren`t they.......mine involved an ironing board being dragged through town as I was meeting a friend for coffee and my mum calling me with sad news as she was in the bathroom of another place, but I could see her.....so may other elements of the dream.......my mind must just not switch off at night. 

Yes, late bacon breakfast/lunch was lovely thank you......and last minute packer here too......I could pack in moments if I had to. But, it`s nice planning what`s going in and what we`re not taking........






Another glorious day here today. It was lovely this morning, hot but a nice breeze which kept us cooler as we walked. 

Two of our friends and one of their daughters joined us, managed 8 miles before coming back here for rolls with bacon and fried eggs for those that wanted them, I think I ate two....I was ravenous by then! 

Got a load of laundry done, dried, ironed and put away this afternoon....got some things baking including a lime and coconut loaf which will be enjoyed with pots of tea. 

Decided on spicy chicken stir fries tonight for dinner, mine will be with a ton of fresh ginger, pineapple and green onions with plum and sweet chilli mixed together, Tom is having store bought Teriyaki sauce mixed with my home made sweet chilli sauce.....hot, sweet and very spicy. 

And going to watch The Devil made me do it, new Conjuring movie.....hope we`re not disappointed, I want to have lots of scares! Low lighting and candles again tonight......Dark and Stormy cocktails tonight too.

Time for something to sip.....well it is Saturday........


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> We had such a nice visit. I wanted to get my aunt out and she loves the restaurant we went to. It was so nice to see her smile. Losing my uncle was so very hard for her.





Robo56 said:


> I really like pineapple, but it blisters my tongue so no pineapple for me.


https://www.bonappetit.com/story/pineapple-tongue-burn-trick
Saw this hack other day. Haven’t tried it yet


Robo56 said:


> will head up to Orlando for HHN fun tomorrow.


Sweeeet


Sue M said:


> Keisha it sounds like air fryer does great veggies. Noted, need 8qt! Jury still out.


They do have combo insta pot ones too.  Haven’t felt the need for one of those & pressure cookers scare the beJesus out of me 


Sue M said:


> Won’t pack as many this time cause I end up washing them in sink as I go anyway every couple of days. I will be wearing them on ride queues, shows, and inside stores, etc. I definitely don’t want to get Covid while there and be stuck having to quarantine in a hotel room before I can fly home.


Don’t think it’s encouraged but I sprayed mine lightly with Lysol when In MCO


schumigirl said:


> mine involved an ironing board being dragged through town


Nwahaha. If only it was a magical flying carpet one 


schumigirl said:


> spicy chicken stir fries


I settled on stir fry too, tossed in hoisin, hot chili sauce & usual suspects into sauce.  Hope it’s a hit, like to switch it up

decided to make the boy’s favorite yeast rolls.  Trying another hack if using a heating pad under the tin to help them rise.  Set up Looks quite strange


----------



## Metro West

Afternoon all! Just passing by to say hello. I tried watching some of the 911 reports this morning but had to turn it off....too emotional for me. 

I hope everyone is having a nice day!


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. My body must be trying to catch up on missed sleep. I woke up around 7:00, got up, fed the cat, and then decided it was too early to be up. I went back to sleep and slept until 11:30.

20 years ago today started out as just another ordinary day for me. B was almost 10 months old.  I was completely oblivious to what was going on until I sat down to check my email. I had belonged to an email group at the time. Suddenly there were messages about the plane flying into the tower. At first my friends thought it was just a horrible accident. When I got to the emails that were discussing that it was not an accident, and there was more than just the one plane,  I turned on the TV and watched in stunned, horrified silence. 



schumigirl said:


> It certainly was a little bit of a disaster, I may try it again one day as it is a gorgeous dessert, or maybe I`ll just order one if I need one. It was funny though as about 10 of us stood still while watching it sink further down.


 I had a similar baking disaster many years ago. I tried to recreate a cake I saw in a magazine. It was a chocolate cake, but instead of frosting they had put chocolate pudding between the layers and topped it with whipped cream and cherries. Mine ended up looking like it had been through an earthquake. I think I have a picture of it somewhere. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Up early as replacement damaged item was due for delivery. Well it arrived but box is really bashed again. Took photos in front of the driver and also pointed out it had arrows on to keep it upright - which were upside down. Will unpack it shortly!


 Hope the second wasn't damaged in spite of the negligence.



keishashadow said:


> I like a chill in the air when making cookies for some reason


 But it's always a good time to bake cookies. 



Robo56 said:


> LOL........I remember the Happy Meal toys. I have some of the Disney glasses from Mickey D’s.


 My husband still has some superhero glasses he got from one of the fast food places decades ago. 



Robo56 said:


> I drove down to my home in Florida. Went to bed early Wednesday and I left 12:30 am Thursday morning. So I could make it through Nashville Chattanooga and Atlanta. The trip was pretty uneventful, but tiring.


 Glad it was uneventful. I hate driving through Atlanta.



Sue M said:


> Charade, no way I could pack last minute. I have to have everything laid out, debate, lol, wash everything, this time I vow not to overpack! Yesterday I pulled out my Universal tees and washed. Next will pull shorts/capris, wash and set out. It’s a process. Will also have to find my Universal masks. Won’t pack as many this time cause I end up washing them in sink as I go anyway every couple of days. I will be wearing them on ride queues, shows, and inside stores, etc. I definitely don’t want to get Covid while there and be stuck having to quarantine in a hotel room before I can fly home. You getting it was a real wake up call for me.


For me, everything is already washed, I just have to toss them in a suitcase. I'm only going for a couple of days, so packing should be easy. I'm not even going to check a bag on this trip. I will be bringing disposable masks. I have plenty leftover from my Disney trip. No, you do not want to get Covid. Even a mild case like I had is a pain to experience. 

I guess I should go find something to do today.  I think I will wash all the clothes I wore last week. 
Dh will come home tomorrow. It will be nice to have him home. The cat is not much of a conversationalist.


----------



## keishashadow

Just wanted to share, GD first paying gig…she’s an extra on one of the movies currently being filmed here

almost shocking how they dolled her up.  She’s playing a guest at a bar mitzvah


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Just wanted to share, GD first paying gig…she’s an extra on one of the movies currently being filmed here
> 
> almost shocking how they dolled her up.  She’s playing View attachment 604068a guest at a bar mitzvah



She is beautiful Keisha......but, it`s terrifying how grown up she looks!! And so like her mum there......I usually see her dad, but my goodness!!! 

Hope she has a blast doing it, sounds like a lot of fun for her......


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> https://www.bonappetit.com/story/pineapple-tongue-burn-trick
> Saw this hack other day. Haven’t tried it yet
> 
> Sweeeet
> 
> They do have combo insta pot ones too.  Haven’t felt the need for one of those & pressure cookers scare the beJesus out of me
> 
> Don’t think it’s encouraged but I sprayed mine lightly with Lysol when In MCO
> 
> Nwahaha. If only it was a magical flying carpet one
> 
> I settled on stir fry too, tossed in hoisin, hot chili sauce & usual suspects into sauce.  Hope it’s a hit, like to switch it up
> 
> decided to make the boy’s favorite yeast rolls.  Trying another hack if using a heating pad under the tin to help them rise.  Set up Looks quite strange



I think that`s why I can eat hot pineapple easier than cold....makes sense. 

Sounds a good mix for stir fry.....we love hoi sin too. I did plop some teriyaki in with my plum and sweet chilli.....worked well together. 

Hope the rolls work out well......and have a lovely dinner! 




Metro West said:


> Afternoon all! Just passing by to say hello. I tried watching some of the 911 reports this morning but had to turn it off....too emotional for me.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a nice day!



It`s hard to watch, even after 20 years. 




Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon. My body must be trying to catch up on missed sleep. I woke up around 7:00, got up, fed the cat, and then decided it was too early to be up. I went back to sleep and slept until 11:30.
> 
> 20 years ago today started out as just another ordinary day for me. B was almost 10 months old.  I was completely oblivious to what was going on until I sat down to check my email. I had belonged to an email group at the time. Suddenly there were messages about the plane flying into the tower. At first my friends thought it was just a horrible accident. When I got to the emails that were discussing that it was not an accident, and there was more than just the one plane,  I turned on the TV and watched in stunned, horrified silence.
> 
> I had a similar baking disaster many years ago. I tried to recreate a cake I saw in a magazine. It was a chocolate cake, but instead of frosting they had put chocolate pudding between the layers and topped it with whipped cream and cherries. Mine ended up looking like it had been through an earthquake. I think I have a picture of it somewhere.
> 
> Hope the second wasn't damaged in spite of the negligence.
> 
> But it's always a good time to bake cookies.
> 
> My husband still has some superhero glasses he got from one of the fast food places decades ago.
> 
> Glad it was uneventful. I hate driving through Atlanta.
> 
> 
> For me, everything is already washed, I just have to toss them in a suitcase. I'm only going for a couple of days, so packing should be easy. I'm not even going to check a bag on this trip. I will be bringing disposable masks. I have plenty leftover from my Disney trip. No, you do not want to get Covid. Even a mild case like I had is a pain to experience.
> 
> I guess I should go find something to do today.  I think I will wash all the clothes I wore last week.
> Dh will come home tomorrow. It will be nice to have him home. The cat is not much of a conversationalist.



It`s handy if you can fit everything into hand luggage and don`t need a large case for sure. I wish I was as restrained....not for American trips, but even if I go somewhere for a few days, I take far too many outfits. My excuse is, who knows what the weather will be. 

I think we all have a disaster don`t we.....lol.....as long as it`s edible at the end, all good. 

Good to hear your DH is home tomorrow......





Stir fries done and enjoyed. Have to cook them seperately as Tom doesn`t like fresh ginger. I love it! But, they were very nice. 

We only ate one of the pavlovas, they were bigger than I planned  Not quite the individual ones I thought. Lovely though. Ate dessert outside as it was still warm with a glass of prosecco, but headed in soon after as all of a sudden we felt the slight early evening chill.

Movie time soon......will wait for it to be dark. 

Hope everyone`s having a lovely Saturday.......


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Just wanted to share, GD first paying gig…she’s an extra on one of the movies currently being filmed here
> 
> almost shocking how they dolled her up.  She’s playing View attachment 604068a guest at a bar mitzvah


Wow. How cool is that? B would be so jealous. She would love to have a part in a movie. Any part. 

The conversation about packing got me thinking. I started looking for some of the odds and ends that I need, and I can't find my extra phone charging cord.  Time to search the house. It has to be here somewhere.


----------



## macraven

Cat probably hid it charade ..
Cats do things like that


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Cat probably hid it charade ..
> Cats do things like that



lol……that would make a cool horror movie idea!

Cats are naturally creepy at times……..




Just finished watching Conjuring 3 The Devil made me do it…….it was a very good movie, especially as it was based on a true story. Looked at the real story after it. Pretty amazing. Glad we bought the dvd as I’d watch it again.

still so mild tonight, windows all still open which is nice, fresh air is streaming in gently.

Think we may have a day off of walking tomorrow, May sleep late which means around 6.30am…..you never get out the habit of being an early riser.

Enjoyed a Dark and Stormy too…….love a rum cocktail!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Absolutely devastated.  My best friend - who we had a long weekend with in Yorkshire last week - has lost her husband suddenly today.  Can’t get my head round it at all.  She had only been out for an hour and returned to a silent house and found him on the floor.  We are truly shocked and bewildered.  Charles was so kind and Kev’s best friend.  Please hold her in your thoughts she is bereft.


----------



## macraven

I will


----------



## keishashadow

Realfoodfans said:


> She had only been out for an hour and returned to a silent house and found him on the floor.


Oh my, can’t imagine the shock, such a shame


----------



## Metro West

Realfoodfans said:


> Absolutely devastated.  My best friend - who we had a long weekend with in Yorkshire last week - has lost her husband suddenly today.  Can’t get my head round it at all.  She had only been out for an hour and returned to a silent house and found him on the floor.  We are truly shocked and bewildered.  Charles was so kind and Kev’s best friend.  Please hold her in your thoughts she is bereft.


 I'm so sorry to hear that. I'll keep you and your friend in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Charade67

Realfoodfans said:


> Absolutely devastated.  My best friend - who we had a long weekend with in Yorkshire last week - has lost her husband suddenly today.  Can’t get my head round it at all.  She had only been out for an hour and returned to a silent house and found him on the floor.  We are truly shocked and bewildered.  Charles was so kind and Kev’s best friend.  Please hold her in your thoughts she is bereft.


 I am  so sorry. Prayers for your friend and her family.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Julie, yes, sending my heartfelt sympathy to her.  May peace and comfort be given to her at this most sad time.


----------



## Metro West

Good night folks...heading to bed after reading several more chapters of _Chasing the Boogeyman_.

Have a good night!


----------



## soniam

Dropped over $1000, well husband did since he has the job now, at the eye doctor today for all 3 of us. Son had to get regular and sunglass frames/lenses. He is learning to drive and will need sunglasses. Husband and I had to get new lenses. We have insurance, but it just doesn't cover much. Can't wait to get my old glasses back with new lenses. Both hubby and I are sitting around sort of blind/fuzzy using old glasses.

I made taco salad tonight, sans tortilla chips for me. I haven't made this in a while. It takes a bit of time on a weeknight if I am working. I like to make extra ground beef to have later for lunches and freeze. I forgot the cilantro though. We had some really good hatch green chile salsa that I used. I like to mix it into the ground beef and into ranch dressing. I made sure to get unripe black olives for my husband. They are unbrined. My husband calls them bobos; it's the name his father uses for them. My father-in-law is from Chile and has an accent, so we always have to say it with a similar accent. I think we will have grilled fish and steamed broccoli for dinner tomorrow.

Started my fall smelling wax melts. Mmmmm. Fall, sort of. I will start the HHN candle about 2 weeks before we go.

Just finished watching Haunting of Bly Manor. It was really good. We started a Netflix streaming subscription so that we would watch Haunting of Hill House for HHN. Hill House was really good too. I am excited for the house. I have read the books and seen older movies that both of these are based upon. I like the new takes, but they were still faithful to the intent. We are not trying to watch as much as we can on streaming without having to pay for the subscription for too long. We already have the Netflix DVD subscription. We are tight when it comes to streaming subscriptions  I just hate having to pay for every darn show.



Realfoodfans said:


> Absolutely devastated.  My best friend - who we had a long weekend with in Yorkshire last week - has lost her husband suddenly today.  Can’t get my head round it at all.  She had only been out for an hour and returned to a silent house and found him on the floor.  We are truly shocked and bewildered.  Charles was so kind and Kev’s best friend.  Please hold her in your thoughts she is bereft.



That is terrible! My heart goes out to your friend, her family, and you.


----------



## Sue M

Had a nice paddle, we had 16 people out so 3 boats out. It was quite overcast dull day. But getting out on the ocean is always nice. Saw a few seals around. Curious creatures. 
A past team mate was out with us, she had moved to the island but was in town for the weekend. After practice 4 of us went over and had a nice visit. So much to catch up with. We didn’t leave till 4!
Husband had the ribs cooking on the bbq. He does a dry rub. Love it. 
Feeling a bit sore lol. But in a good way. 

Schumi yes dreams can be bizzare. I can’t quite remember mine this morning but had something to do with going to the Middle East! Not a clue. 
I think I’d have panic attacks waiting till last minute to pack. I do pack the night before, but everything is set out, cleaned and ironed, what needs ironing. 
Watching Wild Britain on tv he’s in Wales on River Wye!  No scary movies for me lol!

Keisha interesting pineapple trick. One daughter gets terrible cankers from it. When I was in Hawaii we got white pineapple that doesn’t do that to you!  I’ve never seen it outside of Hawaii.
I have an Instant Pot!  Love it. The stovetop pressure cookers scare me.
I have sprayed my masks too with Microban!  I may do that pre flight. Or maybe just soak them in Vodka  

Charade glad you’re getting sleep. Body’s way of healing. Oh, yes. What I meant for packing is everything is washed and laid out ready to go into suitcases. But I don’t physically put them in until night before trip. I do have other things in suitcase already like mug, popcorn bucket, bathing suit, cover up, toiletries etc. Tomorrow underwear and nighties. But clothes will wait.

Keisha beautiful pic of GD! Do you know what movie it is? A ton of movies are filmed here. We’re called Hollywood North lol. I’m my town Shogun is being filmed. I read the books years ago. They built a set on the shore, a Japanese village. Think I’ll talk some people into paddling down there. Can see it from the water.

Schumi I love fresh ginger yum. I’m not particularly restrained with luggage either. As usual my last trip I only wore half of what I packed in August. So I’m going to try this trip. Really!

Oh Mac- not nice to blame it on the cat 

OMG Real I’m so sorry. I can’t imagine. I will keep her in my prayers.

Night Metro!


----------



## Sue M

Soniam I always get new frames, at Lenscrafters. Seems they have 50% off lenses a lot if you buy frames so comes out cheaper or the same to just get lenses and frames. We have insurance too, pays $325. Last time I looked around clearance rack, and got lucky. They had a really nice pair of Tiffany frames on clearance plus lenses were 50% off. And my daughter found a great pair of glasses too on clearance. We had good timing. Usually I don’t find anything I like on the clearance rack.

Tsco salad sounds good!  I can’t watch or read scary stories!  Terrible nightmares!


----------



## soniam

Trying not to reflect too much on 9/11. We were at home getting ready to fly to Germany the next day for a 3 week vacation, my first to Europe. Well that didn't happen. It was the least of our concerns though. We did fly out on the Sunday to a welcoming place. Many people said we were crazy for going. We didn't have any children or anyone that depended upon us, so it wasn't irresponsible. However, the third degree we got in Amsterdam on our return flight and the full close patdown, under my shirt, that I got upon arrival in Detroit did make me question it a little though. It was a very surreal time.

Unfortunately, 9/11 wasn't new for me. We knew people killed/injured in the Murrah bombing in Oklahoma City. My mom used to work in the building when she worked for the IRS. Our bank was still in the building. The scope of 9/11 was much worse. However, Oklahoma City was always much harder to take since so many children died or were injured. I also felt angrier, since the crimes were committed by other Americans.

My heart goes out to the families/friends of those who were affected by these events. I hope that we don't have to experience these again.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Absolutely devastated.  My best friend - who we had a long weekend with in Yorkshire last week - has lost her husband suddenly today.  Can’t get my head round it at all.  She had only been out for an hour and returned to a silent house and found him on the floor.  We are truly shocked and bewildered.  Charles was so kind and Kev’s best friend.  Please hold her in your thoughts she is bereft.



What a shock for her. Never good to hear. 




Metro West said:


> Good night folks...heading to bed after reading several more chapters of _Chasing the Boogeyman_.
> 
> Have a good night!



lol.......after something scary I usually have to watch something light before I go to bed....or Tom has a rucksack for the night with me saying  "what was that noise" all night long.......lol........

Hope it`s a good read! 




soniam said:


> Dropped over $1000, well husband did since he has the job now, at the eye doctor today for all 3 of us. Son had to get regular and sunglass frames/lenses. He is learning to drive and will need sunglasses. Husband and I had to get new lenses. We have insurance, but it just doesn't cover much. Can't wait to get my old glasses back with new lenses. Both hubby and I are sitting around sort of blind/fuzzy using old glasses.
> 
> I made taco salad tonight, sans tortilla chips for me. I haven't made this in a while. It takes a bit of time on a weeknight if I am working. I like to make extra ground beef to have later for lunches and freeze. I forgot the cilantro though. We had some really good hatch green chile salsa that I used. I like to mix it into the ground beef and into ranch dressing. I made sure to get unripe black olives for my husband. They are unbrined. My husband calls them bobos; it's the name his father uses for them. My father-in-law is from Chile and has an accent, so we always have to say it with a similar accent. I think we will have grilled fish and steamed broccoli for dinner tomorrow.
> 
> Started my fall smelling wax melts. Mmmmm. Fall, sort of. I will start the HHN candle about 2 weeks before we go.
> 
> Just finished watching Haunting of Bly Manor. It was really good. We started a Netflix streaming subscription so that we would watch Haunting of Hill House for HHN. Hill House was really good too. I am excited for the house. I have read the books and seen older movies that both of these are based upon. I like the new takes, but they were still faithful to the intent. We are not trying to watch as much as we can on streaming without having to pay for the subscription for too long. We already have the Netflix DVD subscription. We are tight when it comes to streaming subscriptions  I just hate having to pay for every darn show.
> 
> 
> 
> That is terrible! My heart goes out to your friend, her family, and you.




We liked Hill House better than Bly Manor, quite atmospheric. And probably the only other thing I`ve ever seen Henry Thomas act in since ET. Never read those books.

Glad you got your new glasses soniam......





soniam said:


> Trying not to reflect too much on 9/11. We were at home getting ready to fly to Germany the next day for a 3 week vacation, my first to Europe. Well that didn't happen. It was the least of our concerns though. We did fly out on the Sunday to a welcoming place. Many people said we were crazy for going. We didn't have any children or anyone that depended upon us, so it wasn't irresponsible. However, the third degree we got in Amsterdam on our return flight and the full close patdown, under my shirt, that I got upon arrival in Detroit did make me question it a little though. It was a very surreal time.
> 
> Unfortunately, 9/11 wasn't new for me. We knew people killed/injured in the Murrah bombing in Oklahoma City. My mom used to work in the building when she worked for the IRS. Our bank was still in the building. The scope of 9/11 was much worse. However, Oklahoma City was always much harder to take since so many children died or were injured. I also felt angrier, since the crimes were committed by other Americans.
> 
> My heart goes out to the families/friends of those who were affected by these events. I hope that we don't have to experience these again.



I can sympathise Soniam with that. Growing up in the UK we had the IRA terrorists bombing us during the 70`s and into the 80`s constantly. So many innocent people including children murdered by them. Yes, the anger is indescribable. 




And good thoughts and hugs go out again to Lori......hope yesterday went well for you and your family, had to be tough but hope it was beautiful too my friend.......





Decided to go out a walk after all this morning, think it`s just us today. Another couple were going to join us, but changed their minds last minute. 

Enjoyed The Devil made me do it, not as scary for jump scares, but there were one or two, probably scary as it was another of the Warrens true stories, what an amazing couple they were. And I love Patrick Wilson in anything!! 

Baking a ham for Sunday dinner today, it`ll slowly roast away all day in the Aga with honey, mustard, crushed pineapple and brown sugar. Should be lovely. 

Not quite light yet, so will wait and see what the weather looks like to see if it`s shorts, or leggings. Think it`ll be shorts, but it`ll be dull again. Ideal for walking in. 

Then home again for bacon rolls and hopefully a good Grand Prix this afternoon in one of the old favourite circuits, Monza right up in the North of Italy, beautiful area around it. 





























Have a wonderful Sunday 

​


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> lol.......after something scary I usually have to watch something light before I go to bed....or Tom has a rucksack for the night with me saying  "what was that noise" all night long.......lol........
> 
> Hope it`s a good read!


 It's been interesting but not scary...at least not to me. Lots of reviews say its scary but you know how that goes. 

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Lynne G

Sunday is here, and so is the sun.  Yay, another nice day.  All our bushes are now trimmed, yeah with new motored trimmer, and not quite got the fence fixed.  Apparently we did cement the last post that was there, but the pole had broke right near the ground, so what’s left is stuck in the cement there.  Ugh.  Well, I’ll let DH break that old cemented pole out.  Then we’ll be ready with new cement, pole and panel.  Did buy all three at the store yesterday, as well as a replacement part we needed for our one bathroom. The store was very crowded when we were there.  Hehe, DH said look at all the cars when we drove into the huge parking lot.  Yeah, with this nice weekend weather predicted, guess many wanted to tackle yard and home to do lists like us.  

But today, while tea for me, made coffee for DH. Eggs for him and a bowl of cereal for me breakfast for us. Kids are in sleeping late mode, as little one is a late night kid, and so was older one, as he has no work today. So I’m assuming brunch or a late lunch will be their first meal. And as a Sunday routine, alarm set and trash will be tossed out, to be picked up early tomorrow.

Schumi, that ham, brown sugar and pineapples is usually a holiday meal for us. I like ham cooked that way. I like pineapple, and have no trouble eating it.

Sue, nice the paddle was with a group, and yeah, seals are such fun creatures to watch. They seem so playful.

Heard some rain last night at HHN, but was said to be lighter rain, and no thunder or lightning. Said the actors on the stilts were not out until much drier out. Enjoyed seeing some pictures from last night on USOAP Facebook page, and also some great pictures from SW’s horror night last night from Gina. Can see her great pictures in the SW forum. Getting excited for my trip, which is now at a week. Eek. But as was enjoying that park fun a couple of weeks ago, luggage is at the front of the closet. I’m a last minute packer, and will be doing some wash the day before I leave. And as SW moved my crack of dawn flight to a late morning one, some very last minute packing will be the day I leave. Woot! Looking forward to some Fall park fun and meeting up with some homies.

Super Sunday, May all enjoy this last day of the weekend.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Heard some rain last night at HHN, but was said to be lighter rain, and no thunder or lightning. Said the actors on the stilts were not out until much drier out. Enjoyed seeing some pictures from last night on USOAP Facebook page, and also some great pictures from SW’s horror night last night from Gina.


 Yeah...it was a pretty steady light rain most of the evening. Just enough to make you miserable after a while. No thunder or lightening to deal with.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> It's been interesting but not scary...at least not to me. Lots of reviews say its scary but you know how that goes.
> 
> Have a great Sunday!



You too Todd. 




Lynne G said:


> Schumi, that ham, brown sugar and pineapples is usually a holiday meal for us. I like ham cooked that way. I like pineapple, and have no trouble eating it.



When you say Holiday dish, do you mean Christmas or another Holiday?

Just a regular Sunday dish for us...or any day dish. 





Metro West said:


> Yeah...it was a pretty steady light rain most of the evening. Just enough to make you miserable after a while. No thunder or lightening to deal with.



I was watching some videos of last nights event, it looked quite heavy, but hard to see just how bad it was on screen. I agree, even light rain after a while would make you miserable. 




Did 6 miles walking this morning, it got a little cooler than we`ve had lately, so we cut it short as we both had shorts on, hoodies for the first time in a long time. 

Waited till lunch to have rolls with bacon, so feeling very full right now. Ham smells beautiful though. Making dauphinoise potatoes to go with it and a variety of veg. Still have the other meringue to use up, so will call that dessert with some cream and fruit. 

Watching the GP right now with feet up.......and an iced water.


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi usually it is our New Year’s day entree and also at Easter.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Waited till lunch to have rolls with bacon, so feeling very full right now. Ham smells beautiful though. Making dauphinoise potatoes to go with it and a variety of veg. Still have the other meringue to use up, so will call that dessert with some cream and fruit.


 That sounds wonderful! I like Virginia ham (where I'm from) and spiral ham...but not country ham...too salty.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Schumi usually it is our New Year’s day entree and also at Easter.



Interesting. Never thought of it as a special dish. 

Which is your preferred cooking style? My mum cooks it the complete opposite of me, I do like her version, but prefer mine.




Metro West said:


> That sounds wonderful! I like Virginia ham (where I'm from) and spiral ham...but not country ham...too salty.



We can get Virginia Ham here too.....it is lovely although I`m sure it`s just a replica.....

I always soak my ham for longer than suggested, so many don`t so it can be salty.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> We can get Virginia Ham here too.....it is lovely although I`m sure it`s just a replica.....
> 
> I always soak my ham for longer than suggested, so many don`t so it can be salty.


 My mother and the older folks in the family over the years soaked and soaked but it was still too salty for me. I rarely add any salt to any food unless it really needs it. Got to watch that blood pressure.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> My mother and the older folks in the family over the years soaked and soaked but it was still too salty for me. I rarely add any salt to any food unless it really needs it. Got to watch that blood pressure.



Yes, ham is naturally salty even soaked, and yes, got to watch your BP!! I always drink much more water after bacon and any type of ham have been part of a meal.

I have to add salt to chips (fries) tomatoes and eggs......that`s about it I think. Seasoning well with other ingredients salt isn`t always needed for sure. It`s amazing how many things it`s in and in huge amounts.


----------



## keishashadow

Yes, please!



soniam said:


> Dropped over $1000, well husband did since he has the job now, at the eye doctor today for all 3 of us.


ouch.


soniam said:


> I made taco salad tonight, sans tortilla chips for me


yum, haven’t made all summer.  Tomatoes coming in hot & heavy, may have to rectify that this week.


soniam said:


> We started a Netflix streaming subscription so that we would watch Haunting of Hill House for HHN. Hill House was really good too.


i keep forgetting to watch them


soniam said:


> We are tight when it comes to streaming subscriptions  I just hate having to pay for every darn show.


i loaded up on them when everyone hunkered down.  Figure a few bucks here & there, eventually will dump them once I clear them off.  My DS are thrilled HBO extended the free NFL tix again this year.  Nice to be able to watch on mobile device


Sue M said:


> Keisha interesting pineapple trick. One daughter gets terrible cankers from it. When I was in Hawaii we got white pineapple that doesn’t do that to you! I’ve never seen it outside of Hawaii.


yes, loved that variety!  Was thrilled to be able to enjoy pineapple from dawn to dusk there lol


Sue M said:


> I have sprayed my masks too with Microban! I may do that pre flight. Or maybe just soak them in Vodka


At the risk of sounding like a germaphobe…use it at home, especially door knobs & sinks.  Never thought to spray on the masks.


Sue M said:


> Keisha beautiful pic of GD! Do you know what movie it is


Aw thanks.  yes, cha cha real smooth, plot centers around party event planner?  Guessing it won’t be an Oscar contender lol


Sue M said:


> Soniam I always get new frames, at Lenscrafters.


i wasn’t happy with the local one last time we used them.  they didn’t stand behind the quality of the mr’s sun glass frames.  Not cheap, Maui Jim brand.  Have had in past without issue.  He‘s lucky if he uses them a few times a month & they never sit in the heat of the car but, they oddly became mis-happen. 

We now use vision works. Not sure if that’s a regional chain or national here.  Our copay wound up nearly half the price Of vision works for designer frames


schumigirl said:


> can sympathise Soniam with that. Growing up in the UK we had the IRA terrorists bombing us during the 70`s and into the 80`s constantly. So many innocent people including children murdered by them. Yes, the anger is indescribable.


hard to let such emotional stuff go.  Not sure one should ever forget Such horrors.  What bugs me about that particular situation is that is was glossed over in many quarters Here.


Lynne G said:


> but the pole had broke right near the ground, so what’s left is stuck in the cement there.


now that is unusual. For ur DH sake hope it’s a foot deep vs below the frost line!


Lynne G said:


> Can see her great pictures in the SW forum. Getting excited for my trip, which is now at a week. Eek. But as was enjoying that park fun a couple of weeks ago, luggage is at the front of the closet. I’m a last minute packer, and will be doing some wash the day before I leave. And as SW moved my crack of dawn flight to a late morning one, some very last minute packing will be the day I leave. Woot! Looking forward to some Fall park fun and meeting up with some homies.


she kindly did post so many great pics! 

So many here scare me with last minute packing habits lol


schumigirl said:


> I was watching some videos of last nights event, it looked quite heavy, but hard to see just how bad it was on screen. I agree, even light rain after a while would make you miserable.


I normally don‘t mind a bit of rain at home.  Dress for it and carry on.  However, in Orlando it’s a game breaker.

umbrellas = lightening rods & eye pokers in a heavy crowd. 

Ponchos = sweat box.  Especially, those park ones, ugh

i’m going with lightweight, disposable ponchos this trip   However, they have arms/elasticized wristbands.   Was tempted to buy the lightweight frog tog jackets you can wear as a shell, wind & waterproof.  Just too many reviews said they didn’t breath/wick in any sense.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers. Her son has travelled up today.  He’s a lovely chap and will be great support.  Chief Engineer at Land Rover/Jaguar.  I’m going up on Tuesday to Wednesday.  

My DS has been round with baby X for a few hours which L and J have loved and brightened us all.

Cooking a free range chicken etc for a traditional Sunday meal.  Hope everyone else is doing well a d thank you again x


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 604190
> Yes, please!
> 
> 
> ouch.
> 
> yum, haven’t made all summer.  Tomatoes coming in hot & heavy, may have to rectify that this week.
> 
> i keep forgetting to watch them
> 
> i loaded up on them when everyone hunkered down.  Figure a few bucks here & there, eventually will dump them once I clear them off.  My DS are thrilled HBO extended the free NFL tix again this year.  Nice to be able to watch on mobile device
> 
> yes, loved that variety!  Was thrilled to be able to enjoy pineapple from dawn to dusk there lol
> 
> At the risk of sounding like a germaphobe…use it at home, especially door knobs & sinks.  Never thought to spray on the masks.
> 
> Aw thanks.  yes, cha cha real smooth, plot centers around party event planner?  Guessing it won’t be an Oscar contender lol
> 
> i wasn’t happy with the local one last time we used them.  they didn’t stand behind the quality of the mr’s sun glass frames.  Not cheap, Maui Jim brand.  Have had in past without issue.  He‘s lucky if he uses them a few times a month & they never sit in the heat of the car but, they oddly became mis-happen.
> 
> We now use vision works. Not sure if that’s a regional chain or national here.  Our copay wound up nearly half the price Of vision works for designer frames
> 
> hard to let such emotional stuff go.  Not sure one should ever forget Such horrors.  What bugs me about that particular situation is that is was glossed over in many quarters Here.
> 
> now that is unusual. For ur DH sake hope it’s a foot deep vs below the frost line!
> 
> she kindly did post so many great pics!
> 
> So many here scare me with last minute packing habits lol
> 
> I normally don‘t mind a bit of rain at home.  Dress for it and carry on.  However, in Orlando it’s a game breaker.
> 
> umbrellas = lightening rods & eye pokers in a heavy crowd.
> 
> Ponchos = sweat box.  Especially, those park ones, ugh
> 
> i’m going with lightweight, disposable ponchos this trip   However, they have arms/elasticized wristbands.   Was tempted to buy the lightweight frog tog jackets you can wear as a shell, wind & waterproof.  Just too many reviews said they didn’t breath/wick in any sense.



Yay....enjoy that football!!

Yes, the memories are vivid from when I was a young child wondering who and why was bombing us. My aunt lived in NYC from the mid 50`s often commented on the support they had, akin to them being freedom fighters  Probably too political for the Dis, I know we`ve discussed it before, but yes, so many bombing victims who`ll never be forgotten.

Oh the types of rain in Orlando is dreadful.....but we have some fun memories of walking back home after the parks or HHN and being drenched to the skin as if we had jumped into the pool.......and we laughed a lot at times like that! 

But, for HHN......it`s downright miserable after a while.......always feel for the SA. I`ll never wear a poncho....yes, they must be a nightmare to wear with sweating!




Loving the GP now!!! Guy we don`t like has caused his own demise from the race by not allowing one of our favourites enough room on the track, they collided.....shame our guy is out too though......well, one of our favourites.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, we soak the ham for quite awhile  too.  We bake it in the oven for hours.  I do like it. Virginia hams, and most pork products I do like.  Growing up, very little pork products served in our home. When we did have it, my mom would always cook pork meats in different pans than her usual pans. 

Julie, nice to visit to show your support and give company in the sadness. Shocking, it happened, as will take her time to grieve, but know she will always have his sweet memories in her heart.

Ah yes, Keisha, the football season is here. Screaming birds better do better this year. Else, with the fans now in the stadium, our boo birds will be out. Sigh, I prefer to watch the games on the screen. Think older one may be wearing your QB Jersey today. I think he has our team’s t shirts, but he likes jerseys more and he is more football fan of a guy, not so much a team.

Ooh, I hear both kids. Brunch it may be. Will see what they want to eat. And I hear DH out there chipping at that old post base.  Hope he can break it up without much effort.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, we soak the ham for quite awhile  too.  We bake it in the oven for hours.



Oh goes without saying to soak it. 

I`m always interested in the different ways folks cook it.......each to their own for sure. 




We have some rain......seems like a flash downpour as it disappeared as fast as it arrived. 

Sorted through our DVD`s earlier....we have around 12 Christmas movies we watch faithfully every year.......and we can`t find one. Christmas Vacation seems to have vanished, and neither of us can remember loaning it to anyone. Had another look and it`s definitely not there......maybe one of those little mysteries and it`ll turn up in the laundry room one day!


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Oh goes without saying to soak it.
> 
> I`m always interested in the different ways folks cook it.......each to their own for sure.


 There is nothing as good as spiral ham on a Hawaiian roll at a football game tailgate! We did it many years and of course I would eat most of the ham biscuits.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Sunday. It has been mostly a lazy one for me. I did finally venture out of the house for the first time in over a week.  I picked up a couple of things at Walmart that I need for my trip.  I think I am officially old. I bought a pair of sunglasses that fit over my regular glasses. 



schumigirl said:


> lol……that would make a cool horror movie idea!
> 
> Cats are naturally creepy at times……..


 I think my cat would be good in a horror movie.  He's great at jump scares. 



soniam said:


> Dropped over $1000, well husband did since he has the job now, at the eye doctor today for all 3 of us. Son had to get regular and sunglass frames/lenses. He is learning to drive and will need sunglasses. Husband and I had to get new lenses. We have insurance, but it just doesn't cover much. Can't wait to get my old glasses back with new lenses. Both hubby and I are sitting around sort of blind/fuzzy using old glasses.


Ugh, I can relate.  DH gets regular glasses and prescription sunglasses. I get regular glasses and computer glasses. We both wear progressives.  B gets daily disposable contacts. She also got a new pair of glasses this year.  She had been wearing the same frames for several years. 



Sue M said:


> Charade glad you’re getting sleep. Body’s way of healing. Oh, yes. What I meant for packing is everything is washed and laid out ready to go into suitcases. But I don’t physically put them in until night before trip. I do have other things in suitcase already like mug, popcorn bucket, bathing suit, cover up, toiletries etc. Tomorrow underwear and nighties. But clothes will wait.


 I have nothing in a suitcase right now. Most stuff will get packed the night before. A few more things might get packed the morning of, although I may have bought enough travel stuff that I won't have to do that.



schumigirl said:


> Baking a ham for Sunday dinner today, it`ll slowly roast away all day in the Aga with honey, mustard, crushed pineapple and brown sugar. Should be lovely.


 Sounds really good. 



keishashadow said:


> I normally don‘t mind a bit of rain at home. Dress for it and carry on. However, in Orlando it’s a game breaker.


 I rarely pack rain gear when I got to the parks. I just deal with it when it happens.  I try to bring as little as possible with me when I go to the parks. 

Supper time soon. I might go out and get something.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Think older one may be wearing your QB Jersey today.


We pulled it out!  
KC vs browns game is turning out interesting  


Charade67 said:


> Supper time soon. I might go out and get something.


Great to hear you are up & moving.  Take it easy tomorrow at work


----------



## Sue M

Schumi baked ham!  Yum. We only have it for Easter!  

Lynne Ham is a holiday (Easter) dinner for us too.
It poured here during the night.  I couldn’t sleep well ugh. Up since 3:00.

Keisha I do spray doorknobs etc! Wipe channel changer & phones. Not daily though. Pretty much just when I think about it.
I guess LensCrafters can vary by location?  I’m not sure what their guarantee period is or warranty.  I usually get the extra warranty. But they should stand by their products! 
Love some of the Maui Jim frames! One time I saw a pair at Costco for great price and picked them up.
Yes!  Florida rain is a different story!  And totally blinding if your stuck driving in it!  When I visited my mom one time we got caught on the 95 in sudden squall. Crazy.  I agree those ponchos are sweat boxes. But keep you drier than umbrellas.

Realfoods I’m glad your friends son is there now. Will be a good comfort to both of them. Just awful. This is second time in that many months I’ve heard of someone’s husband dying suddenly. So sad.

Charade does your kitty pounce on you?  Your officially old comment made me laugh!
I pack poncho if I think I will need it. I have one from last trip that turns out wasn’t needed. I looked at long range forecast and did have afternoon T-storms on it for my dates.

Lazy Sunday here. I’m tired, didn’t get much sleep last night. Even my lids feel heavy. So vegging out today watching mindless tv. Do have a load of laundry I need to hang out. 
Went to church on Zoom! Perfect for how I’m feeling today!
Universal will be here before we know it.  But not looking forward to the hassle of getting COVID test to return home. 72 hrs and realized I forgot to take into account time change. It’s 72 hrs before connecting flight into Canada. And I have to overnight in Seattle because afternoon connection was canceled. The US rule is better. They just say 3 days.  Already have my test booked going to Florida. But have to wait to book Walgreens.

Walking Dead tonight!


----------



## Metro West

Sue M said:


> Walking Dead tonight!


 I never got into that show and I absolutely hated the fact Universal used The Walking Dead for five straight years at HHN! Ask Raven if you don't believe me.


----------



## Monykalyn

Well best laid weekend plans-wanted to go to lake for last boat ride-Boy woke me up early saturday "not feeling good".  Was going to start his covid vax this weekend... not now. Sore throat, fever, now just tired with cough today. Had a couple OTC rapid antigen tests on hand so checked just in case-neg for covid so just a cold. He's been sicker WITH masks than any other year. Plus we have wildfire smoke passing overhead-my breathing isn't great either right now. Took dog for walk yesterday cuz he was a pest but needed inhalers after.  Last semester he only made it half the day in a mask with stuffy nose-hubs out of town so I can't be an hour+ away-if he goes tomorrow.
Think I will work from home tomorrow... 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Your girls sure do have some great personalities! Hopefully no more snakes


 They are funny ladies-one is going thru hard molt. Should take a picture. She looks like someone is trying to pluck her alive.


Charade67 said:


> have noticed brussels sprouts showing up on a lot of menus here. It seems to be the new "in" vegetable.





macraven said:


> If we ever do a sans potluck dinner as a group, I’ll remember not to bring Brussels sprouts as assume I would be the only one that would eat them
> 
> We have that vegetable weekly


--Um we like brussel sprouts here-in fact had them a few days ago-however I shred mine, then cook bacon and saute the shredded sprouts in bacon grease then add the cooked chopped bacon back. Son eats tons of this. 


J'aime Paris said:


> I'm not sure if it's just a WI thing, but kids are allowed in bars with their parents. It's not unusual to see a kid sipping a root beer while sitting on a bar stool.


 I know exactly what you are talking about-grew up in WI farm town bars-I don't think the others understand these bars-not a local nicer pub, not a bar in a restaurant...where people in the bar know you by the branch of family you belong to.  


Lynne G said:


> made spinach dip


 Made spinach artichoke dip today! Son request-needed to get him to eat some-that is how I know he really doesn't feel well.


Sue M said:


> dental appt went well. He’s the best dentist ever


 great when you have one of these! our all time favorite was in arkansas-from India-she had small hands and the lightest touch-we all LOVED her.


schumigirl said:


> Going to make individual mango and passion fruit pavlovas


 Everytime you say you make these I look at recipe and go "nope not talented nor patient enough" LOL. They sound soooo good though!!


Charade67 said:


> I finally gave up and took a sleep aid. I slept until 7 this morning


 Sleep is healing!! Hope you get many more nights of restful sleep!


Sue M said:


> Charade nope not too early to pack lol. I have things in suitcase already. My travel size skin care, hair products like leave in, and styling cream. I use hotel shampoo, Universals is quite good IMO. Also have my AP mug and popcorn bucket packed, a couple of sling bags and drawstring backpack. Bathing suit and cover up! I think I’ll go through my Universal tees today and put out!


 Yeah need to drag the case out and start too. 6 days and counting!


Sue M said:


> Did you like your cut? It’s so traumatic to have to find a new hairdresser


 OMG right? LOVE my hair stylist-been with her for 10 years.


Sue M said:


> I have yet to get one of these air fryers!  Never knew what you can cook in them. I don’t eat fries or chicken wings lol. What do you cook in them?  Is it the same as a convection oven?





schumigirl said:


> I found they didn’t hold a whole lot





Sue M said:


> have an Instant Pot


 Love my air fryer (made some boneless chicken thighs in it for dinner today) but yeah-mine isn't huge - is good for 3-4 of us. LOVE my instant pot. Use this alot!


Charade67 said:


> Door Dash and it was a very good experience. The best part however, is that I think I can almost taste the food. I think maybe my senses are slowly starting to return.


 YAY for taste returning! We use grubhub too-and they do contactless delivery


Robo56 said:


> We had such a nice visit. I wanted to get my aunt out and she loves the restaurant we went to. It was so nice to see her smile. Losing my uncle was so very hard for her.


 That is so nice.


Sue M said:


> I think everyone remembers what they were doing.





soniam said:


> I also felt angrier, since the crimes were committed by other Americans.


 Yes remember precisely-n a patients room at the hospital, thought they were watching a movie when I walked in-then we both just watched in stunned silence.  


keishashadow said:


> GD first paying gig…she’s an extra on one of the movies currently being filmed here


 so very cool and wow she is gorgeous!! Congrats to her for her paying gig!!


Realfoodfans said:


> Please hold her in your thoughts she is bereft.


 so very sorry - I can't even begin to imagine the shock. Hope you all can find some comfort and healing in coming days.


Weird dreams-on the HHN thread someone was reviewing houses and mentioned why Tooth fairy creeped them out-dreams of all teeth falling out-yep those where mine too-especially right after braces got off-was convinced I'd wake up toothless   

Cleaned the chickens waters out (have 3 separate place they can get water) with all 5 hens "supervising", especially the coop one. Good gravy are they "karens" when it comes to their coop and boy do they NOT like it messed with. Of course they demanded treats in exchange for the 'trauma' of messing with coop. Spoiled rotten little monsters. Getting eggs regularly again-up to 2 dozen in fridge.

Is there a meetup list somewhere for HHN of who is going when this year? I know I will see Lynne and PattyW-think I miss you though Mac! and I know I will miss Charade. Raven leaves on day I get in...


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, looking forward to saying hi to MonyK the day after she gets in.  Though will be at least closer to dinner, thanks to SW having not one nonstop morning flights, and moved my crack of dawn flight to just before lunchtime.  Yay to meeting homies next week, and the week after.


----------



## macraven

Any chance Lynne of your flight changes again and you can arrive on an earlier flight?


----------



## Lynne G

Hope no more changes Mac.  Bite your tongue.  Last I looked, flights are the same.  Was not as annoyed with my return flight, as now leaving 10 minutes earlier.  The going, yeah, was pretty annoying, as had to change my rental car and messed up my rates.  Good thing that rate has been dropping since knowing my flight times for some time now, know what times for the rental. And little one’s coming flight was even worse change than mine, as her morning nonstop flight was changed to a just after lunchtime flight, with no nonstop morning flights.  At least return flight did not change.


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn “Karen” chickens! Too funny.

Lynne Ive been checking my flights daily now. Ive had so many changes but last one was a whooper, having to overnight in Seattle because they canceled the late afternoon connections to Vancouver.  They will reimburse my hotel but still…I’d rather just get home. If the land border was open I’d just drive the 3 hrs to SeaTac.

Metro, now that I’d love. A Walking Dead house!  But I’m too chicken for HHN!


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> Charade does your kitty pounce on you? Your officially old comment made me laugh!


 He likes to attack feet, and he usually has claws out when he does. 



Monykalyn said:


> Well best laid weekend plans-wanted to go to lake for last boat ride-Boy woke me up early saturday "not feeling good". Was going to start his covid vax this weekend... not now. Sore throat, fever, now just tired with cough today. Had a couple OTC rapid antigen tests on hand so checked just in case-neg for covid so just a cold.


 Glad to hear it is just a cold.  



Monykalyn said:


> Um we like brussel sprouts here-in fact had them a few days ago-however I shred mine, then cook bacon and saute the shredded sprouts in bacon grease then add the cooked chopped bacon back. Son eats tons of this.


 That sounds pretty good.



Monykalyn said:


> Is there a meetup list somewhere for HHN of who is going when this year? I know I will see Lynne and PattyW-think I miss you though Mac! and I know I will miss Charade. Raven leaves on day I get in...


Sorry I will miss you. I will be meeting Lynne, Macraven, Bobbie, and Sue. Anyone else going to be there October 1-3?


----------



## Metro West

Morning all! Hope everyone has a great Monday!


----------



## Lynne G

Marvelous Monday to Metro and all the homies.  

Ah yes, the air from the North has been replaced with that Southern wind, and so did not go much below 70 degrees in the overnight, and is 70 out now, with a humid and mostly sunny day, and 88 the high. Hence, already heard the AC go on not much after I woke up. Will be that quite warm Monday. 

And so, a routine week day it is, the start of this week’s week day routine.  Yay for next two being in park mode.  

But no matter the morning, tea it is. And cereal will be the breakfast shortly.

Hope all have a good morning, and had a wonderful weekend.


----------



## macraven

Good morning homies
A hot day it will be
Last I read this morning 90+ for today


----------



## macraven

If anyone wants to make a listing of when homies will be at the parks, feel free to do so 

there was a time I did a list with dates when homies would be at the parks


----------



## macraven

Carole!

Hope it is the best day this year for you !
And a day you can take a pass on walking and just be treated like a Queen !


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Carole!
> 
> Hope it is the best day this year for you !
> And a day you can take a pass on walking and just be treated like a Queen !



Thanks so much mac……

Quick stop off and out again………but thanks for the wishes…….xx


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning. I am on my way back to work. Wish me luck.

Happy birthday Schumi!!


----------



## macraven

Hope it is a good day at work for you!


----------



## Lynne G

Happy birthday Schumi!


----------



## Lynne G

Charade67 said:


> Quick good morning. I am on my way back to work. Wish me luck.
> 
> Happy birthday Schumi!!



Good luck going back to work, Charade.  Hope you are feeling much better today.


----------



## keishashadow

it’s all in the translation, that I hope I didn’t royally screw up  

Happy Birthday Carole, make sure to tear it up this week!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> it’s all in the translation, that I hope I didn’t royally screw up
> 
> Happy Birthday Carole, make sure to tear it up this week!View attachment 604460View attachment 604461



BRILLIANT!!!!

Love them…….thanks a million for that, made me splutter my sparkly over the screen though…….      

Sitting in a friends garden, it’s cold but she has the fire pit going……..enjoying a small glass of fizz before heading home…….dinner out tonight…….

Janet, those are brilliant!! I need to hear you say those words though in real life…….with a proper Scottish accent…….lol……my English friends here just tried……and failed miserably…….lol…….

Back later……..


----------



## keishashadow

A good week to us all!   today need to grab the kiddo after school & schlep her to gymnastics.  Whole process one way rush hour will take 3 hours.  don’t mind it as my day is wide open.  The mr is off work this week, may just stop for dinner somewhere afterwards as that area has some offerings not available near my home.  Making lemonade as my Mom would say.



Sue M said:


> Not daily though. Pretty much just when I think about it.


believe it’s properties last 24 hours.  I’ve slacked off too unless people in the house, then i’m on it lol.  

Saw the $ store now has spray that appears to mimic lysol.  was tempted to grab one but, concerned it could just be ‘air’ lol


Sue M said:


> I pack poncho if I think I will need it. I have one from last trip that turns out wasn’t needed. I looked at long range forecast and did have afternoon T-storms on it for my dates.


ponchos & umbrellas = insurance it won’t rain, a lot 


Sue M said:


> But not looking forward to the hassle of getting COVID test to return home. 72 hrs and realized I forgot to take into account time change. It’s 72 hrs before connecting flight into Canada.


That’s a hassle indeed.  Too bad the the Orlando resorts don’t offer it onsite as many in Mexico.  don’t think process will ever strike me as common place  


Metro West said:


> I never got into that show and I absolutely hated the fact Universal used The Walking Dead for five straight years at HHN! Ask Raven if you don't believe me


they show really redeemed itself for a rather lackluster last season for me!

decidedly, in the minority…IMO if there are zombies of any sort, I’m all in!  Same with the chainsaw wielding maniacS in the scare zone. 

hello Leatherface my friend, I come to run from you again lol


Monykalyn said:


> Boy woke me up early saturday "not feeling good". Was going to start his covid vax this weekend... not now. Sore throat, fever, now just tired with cough today. Had a couple OTC rapid antigen tests on hand so checked just in case-neg for covid so just a cold. He's been sicker WITH masks than any other year.


always sounds strange to say…good news he’s ’just’ sick. 

I’m of firm belief that being locked down, masked up has kept most of us forming normal protection from run of the mill bugs. 

Have a feeling flu is going to be a real whammy this year.


Monykalyn said:


> They are funny ladies-one is going thru hard molt. Should take a picture. She looks like someone is trying to pluck her alive.


at the risk of being insensitive, LOL


Monykalyn said:


> Made spinach artichoke dip today! Son request-needed to get him to eat some-that is how I know he really doesn't feel well.


it’s funny to hear what people request as comfort food when feeling ill


Lynne G said:


> Hope no more changes Mac. Bite your tongue. Last I looked, flights are the same. Was not as annoyed with my return flight, as now leaving 10 minutes earlier.


our first flight since the one cancelled a little over 24 hours out in August. 

would like to say thot of it recurring isn’t floating around in the dark recesses of my mind.

Knee jerk reaction, i outright cancelled spirit flights for upcoming trip.  did an online chat as to my reasons.  Shocked to see on my travel CC a credit from them for the originating flight, including luggage.  better than nothing from them who never extend any love.



Sue M said:


> A Walking Dead house! But I’m too chicken for HHN!


try it, you might like it.  Sounds like several of the homes are mild this year.

sea world‘s howl o scream another option to explore. They are selling light up necklaces meant to be worn in scare zones to keep the ghouls away.  Good idea on both ends IMO


Charade67 said:


> Anyone else going to be there October 1-3?


we leave early afternoon on 2nd  Unless i decide to hide under the bed & send my boys home without me, will miss you.


macraven said:


> Good morning homies
> A hot day it will be
> Last I read this morning 90+ for today


And it’s hot, hot, hot. We might hit 90 this week too, unheard of here.  I’m looking forward to a week of high 80’s.  Will be able to hop in pool before we winterizer it.  Didn’t get to use it much this year with the broken foot & rainy weather.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

@schumigirl Happy Birthday Carole! Hope you have many glasses of sparkly today!


----------



## Metro West

Happy Birthday Carole!


----------



## Lynne G

Ugh, is it lunchtime yet?


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Ugh, is it lunchtime yet?


 I'm waiting for Chinese to be delivered.


----------



## Lynne G

Yum.  Sounds like a good choice for lunch, Metro. I ended up with a pj sandwich.


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> we leave early afternoon on 2nd Unless i decide to hide under the bed & send my boys home without me, will miss you.


If you can get away for a few minutes on the evening of the 1st some of us are meeting for dinner at SF.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Yum.  Sounds like a good choice for lunch, Metro. I ended up with a pj sandwich.


 Love PB&J sandwiches. The Chinese was pretty good...I'll take some home for dinner tonight.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Keisha, as I’m leaving in the evening of the 2nd.  Would be nice if joined for dinner at SF that Friday night.


----------



## Sue M

*Happy Birthday Carole!*

Good Morning all. Just finished breakfast, oatmeal with blueberries from friends farm. And of course coffee!  Another cloudy day. Maybe will break in afternoon and sun will peep out. 

Charade what’s with cats attacking feet?  Mine did when I was under the covers in bed!  
Looking forward to our dinner!  

Metro hope you have a good Monday. 

Mac that’s hot! 

Charade good luck today back to work. Hope you don’t walk into too much of a mess!

Keisha wow 3 hrs in traffic yikes!  I don’t think I’d trust buying products at the Loonie store!  
Or packing ponchos could be like washing the car, sure to rain lol! 
That would be wonderful if Universal had a testing site on property maybe in City Walk. Maybe when the US opens to more more foreign visitors. There is one at MCO but I’ve heard horror stories about them on Canadian board. Including family making appt for a PCR test and showing up and being told they didn’t have any that day. Ugh.
I’ve heard that too about this flu season. Good thing I’ll still wear a mask inside places. And will get my flu shot. Last time I got the flu bad and ended up in hospital.

Keisha I’m meeting Mac in the park in the afternoon of 1st. If you’re free join us!


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> If you can get away for a few minutes on the evening of the 1st some of us are meeting for dinner at SF.





Lynne G said:


> Yay, Keisha, as I’m leaving in the evening of the 2nd.  Would be nice if joined for dinner at SF that Friday night.


Aw, thanks!  At HRH this trip. Will have to take a pass, planning on parks early afternoon on our tour nights Thursday & Friday 

quickie week as with Jr this trip.  Already told him next year he’ll have to fly solo if joining us.  Just too much to squeeze into 8 days…ergo our impromptu end of October trip lol


----------



## Monykalyn

to Schumi!!

Well WFH today, boy still not feeling well but more tired than anything. still not eating much. 
Internet slow, and I am getting distracted LOL.


keishashadow said:


> Too bad the the Orlando resorts don’t offer it onsite as many in Mexico. don’t think process will ever strike me as common place


 It was so easy coming back from Mexico - onsite testing, quick results 


keishashadow said:


> Have a feeling flu is going to be a real whammy this year


 Ithink you are right-the ILI tracker by CDC is already lighting up-worse than past several years for this time of year-NOT good.

BAck to work-happy monday peeps!


----------



## macraven

Charade I have in my notes it is Saturday and Sunday we meet up

I thought you arrive Friday late afternoon


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Charade I have in my notes it is Saturday and Sunday we meet up
> 
> I thought you arrive Friday late afternoon


That is correct. I arrive Friday afternoon. Lynne, Bobbie, Sue, and I are having dinner Friday night while you are at HHN.  I’ll text you later after I get home from work.


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> Aw, thanks!  At HRH this trip. Will have to take a pass, planning on parks early afternoon on our tour nights Thursday & Friday
> 
> quickie week as with Jr this trip.  Already told him next year he’ll have to fly solo if joining us.  Just too much to squeeze into 8 days…ergo our impromptu end of October trip lol



Ooh, I have a BOGO using one of them on the weekend before,  but have another maybe use it that Thursday night?  Have room?


----------



## soniam

@schumigirl  HHN time definitely reminds me that it's your birthday and your anniversary. Maybe a trip next year.

@keishashadow 3 hours!!! Ugh! I have been listening to podcasts, audiobooks, and watching shorts from Disney+ for my daily drop off/pick up. I have thought about walking around waiting for pick up, but the cars tend to move up the line some.

@Charade67 Hope your first day back goes well, and I hope you are feeling much better.

@Monykalyn Hope your son gets to feeling better.

I have to go eat dinner soon. Yes, at 3pm CT Then I have to pick son up from school and rush back home, and then hubby and I have to rush back to the school for parent night. I would wait to eat, but it's not supposed to end until after 8pm. We usually eat dinner about 6pm.


----------



## schumigirl

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> @schumigirl Happy Birthday Carole! Hope you have many glasses of sparkly today!
> 
> View attachment 604469



Thank you Elsa…….I have had one or two sparkly’s……

Hope you’re doing ok and so good to see you……..




Metro West said:


> Happy Birthday Carole!



Thank you my friend…….





Metro West said:


> Love PB&J sandwiches. The Chinese was pretty good...I'll take some home for dinner tonight.



PB&J I have never quite understood……but I detest peanut butter, so no big surprises…….love Chinese though! 




Sue M said:


> *Happy Birthday Carole!*
> 
> Good Morning all. Just finished breakfast, oatmeal with blueberries from friends farm. And of course coffee!  Another cloudy day. Maybe will break in afternoon and sun will peep out.
> 
> Charade what’s with cats attacking feet?  Mine did when I was under the covers in bed!
> Looking forward to our dinner!
> 
> Metro hope you have a good Monday.
> 
> Mac that’s hot!
> 
> Charade good luck today back to work. Hope you don’t walk into too much of a mess!
> 
> Keisha wow 3 hrs in traffic yikes!  I don’t think I’d trust buying products at the Loonie store!
> Or packing ponchos could be like washing the car, sure to rain lol!
> That would be wonderful if Universal had a testing site on property maybe in City Walk. Maybe when the US opens to more more foreign visitors. There is one at MCO but I’ve heard horror stories about them on Canadian board. Including family making appt for a PCR test and showing up and being told they didn’t have any that day. Ugh.
> I’ve heard that too about this flu season. Good thing I’ll still wear a mask inside places. And will get my flu shot. Last time I got the flu bad and ended up in hospital.
> 
> Keisha I’m meeting Mac in the park in the afternoon of 1st. If you’re free join us!



Thanks Sue.




Monykalyn said:


> to Schumi!!
> 
> Well WFH today, boy still not feeling well but more tired than anything. still not eating much.
> Internet slow, and I am getting distracted LOL.
> It was so easy coming back from Mexico - onsite testing, quick results
> Ithink you are right-the ILI tracker by CDC is already lighting up-worse than past several years for this time of year-NOT good.
> 
> BAck to work-happy monday peeps!



Thanks Monyk…….hope your son feels better soon.




soniam said:


> @schumigirl  HHN time definitely reminds me that it's your birthday and your anniversary. Maybe a trip next year.
> 
> @keishashadow 3 hours!!! Ugh! I have been listening to podcasts, audiobooks, and watching shorts from Disney+ for my daily drop off/pick up. I have thought about walking around waiting for pick up, but the cars tend to move up the line some.
> 
> @Charade67 Hope your first day back goes well, and I hope you are feeling much better.
> 
> @Monykalyn Hope your son gets to feeling better.
> 
> I have to go eat dinner soon. Yes, at 3pm CT Then I have to pick son up from school and rush back home, and then hubby and I have to rush back to the school for parent night. I would wait to eat, but it's not supposed to end until after 8pm. We usually eat dinner about 6pm.



Thank you soniam

Next year we will be there in September as it’s our 30th Wedding Anniversary, even if we have to spend 2 weeks in Barbados first……a beach holiday is our worst nightmare, but we’ll do it……always fancied Barbados though!

Hope parents evening goes well…..good call on eating first. 





Had a lovely birthday…….lots of gifts and enjoyed a lovely dinner at our favourite steakhouse, just the 3 of us tonight, which is quite unusual, but loved it.

One of the best birthday presents was hugging Kyle …..yep, it’s the nicest of  things.

Can’t believe though I didn’t get my oysters tonight……they had sold out.

But everything else was perfect. All 3 steaks were cooked as requested, cocktails and champagne were lovely. Now enjoying a snifter before bedtime and watching Rush Hour……

Couple of pics from tonight…….




















And……just a few of the gifts I received, well, the alcohol ones…….they all know me so well………  






Thank you for the lovely birthday wishes and pm’s too……

Hope you’re having a lovely Monday…….


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Happiest birthday to @schumigirl  It looks like you had a fantastic day!!!!  That dinner looked delicious!!!!


----------



## macraven

Beautiful pictures of you and Tom
You both look so lovely and happy!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happiest birthday to @schumigirl  It looks like you had a fantastic day!!!!  That dinner looked delicious!!!!



Thanks Pumpkin……food was soo good, and yes, had a lovely day.

Hope you’re doing ok……




macraven said:


> Beautiful pictures of you and Tom
> You both look so lovely and happy!



We are. It was the perfect evening, and so nice it was just us and Kyle…..nowadays it doesn’t happen very often it’s just us, so it was lovely……thank you mac…..



Last glass of champagne……then bed…….doubt we’ll walk tomorrow due to champagne intake……


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, excellent looking birthday, Schumi.  And yep, hugs from adult kids, so nice.  And so happy it was shared with just your family.  

Ah, a what for dinner. Thinking maybe pasta. Red sauce and fresh parmigiana bought yesterday, so I know little one will be up for such a dinner. We had chicken last night, so no one wanted chicken tonight.

Was a hot day for us too, as AC still running now. Beautiful sunny lunchtime walk.

MonyK, hope the boy is feeling better.  Mummy dust well wishes to him.  And hehe, diva chickens.  I think my neighbor’s lone chicken had to be a robot or something, it’s been alive for many years. And they baby it more since it’s been a loner for at least a couple of years.


----------



## macraven

Monyk
How is your son doing now?
Sending gentle hugs for him


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Ooh, I have a BOGO using one of them on the weekend before,  but have another maybe use it that Thursday night?  Have room?


Oh, unfortunately, not. Sorry. 


schumigirl said:


> One of the best birthday presents was hugging Kyle …..yep, it’s the nicest of things.


Aw that’s sweet.  You look marvelous btw!  Like ur hair up.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh well, Keisha, but I’m still touring the weekend before. With little one too.  But i will go another night, even if I go solo.  That was a good deal purchase last year.  Though that frequent fear pass this year keeps nipping at my wallet.  I would guess they could upgrade my ticket from last year. Figure I have time to decide.  Though two nights may be just right amount for me anyway.  

Nothing like thank goodness this is Monday night, as that means this Monday is done. And ooh, Mac may be eating that Taco Bell dinner tomorrow. No need to cook in that heat she’s having.

Pasta it was, and tasty at that. Now, enjoying tea as I half listen to DH teaching his online class.

Peaceful night homies,


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> Charade what’s with cats attacking feet? Mine did when I was under the covers in bed!


I wish I knew. I think mine thinks he's playing, but he gets too aggressive. I have a 3 inch scar on the top of my foot from several months ago.



keishashadow said:


> Aw, thanks! At HRH this trip. Will have to take a pass, planning on parks early afternoon on our tour nights Thursday & Friday


 Sorry we will miss each other.



Monykalyn said:


> Well WFH today, boy still not feeling well but more tired than anything. still not eating much.


 Hope he can get plenty of rest and will be feeling better soon.



schumigirl said:


> PB&J I have never quite understood……but I detest peanut butter, so no big surprises…….love Chinese though!


PB&J is a childhood favorite.  I've always loved peanut butter though.

I had a creepy night tonight. I went out to get dinner. As I was about to drive away from the restaurant the guy in the car next to me indicated that he wanted me to lower my window.  I thought maybe he was going to tell me I had a headlight out or something.
Him: You look familiar. What's your name?
Me: (First name)
Him: Where are you from?
Me: Well, I grew up in Georgia.
Him: I just moved here from there. What part?
Me (trying to figure out if I know him): Um..Marietta.
Him: Yeah, Marietta.
Me: Do I know you from somewhere?
Him: Are you married?

Okay, we are done here.  I raised the car window and drove away. I'm pretty certain that he didn't try to follow me, but to be on the safe side I didn't go directly home. A light had come on in my car indicating low tire pressure, so I drove to Sheetz, filled my tires, and then went home.  I don't know what that was all about, but I wasn't sticking around to find out.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi the pics are lovely!  You both look very happy! Oh, I’ll happily take that beach holiday off your hands 

Charade how did it go at work today?  Hope you made it through ok.

Soniam good luck with meet the creature night!

Monyk how is your son doing?  Hope it’s not a long flu  


Starting dinner, sausages from the butcher, and I’m stir frying cabbage with bacon.  Think husband is going to cook up some Chinese dumplings as well. 
Turned out sun did come out this afternoon. Daughter was home today so she came along for my errands, had to go to recycling depot to recycle electronicS. I had some old tv equipment, 3 older PVR units that have been taking up space in the basement. Glad to be rid of them. Then to pharmacy to renew allergy meds, then dogs were out of cookies  so had to stop at pet food store.

After dinner will go for dog walk with my friend up the lane. Tomorrow is rain ️


----------



## Lynne G

That would creep me out, Charade.  Glad you drove away, and he did not follow.  

Hope not too a rainy day tomorrow, Sue.


----------



## Disxuni

Hola everyone again! I did graduate finally (whoop whoop) and currently looking for work, while also working part time.

Happy Birthday @schumigirl


All that food looks amazing. Also, Sue all that food sounds good too!

I'm glad you're okay Charade. That would have freaked me out too.

Monyk sorry to hear that news I hope your son gets better soon.

I hope you all had a good day, or might be having a good day depending on what time zone you in!

Anywho, guess this will be the first time I say night, night, homies? I can't remember, but either way, night night!



Oh and I have a confession to make Lynn and everyone I betrayed Taco Tuesday and got Taco Bell today instead.


----------



## Sue M

Charade that is really creepy!  I always remember the advice someone gave me years ago, if you think you’re being followed drive to a police station!  
Glad he didn’t follow you. What a weird way to try to pick up someone.


----------



## Sue M

Disxuni Congrats!


----------



## Lynne G

Don’t matter, Dix, tacos are good any day.  And certainly Monday is a good day not to cook.  Yay!  Glad to hear you did indeed graduate.  Good luck and best wishes you find the right job for you. 

‘Tis getting late, but DH till in teaching mode. Sigh.

Night light so no stubbed toes:


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> Thank you Elsa…….I have had one or two sparkly’s……
> 
> Hope you’re doing ok and so good to see you……..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my friend…….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PB&J I have never quite understood……but I detest peanut butter, so no big surprises…….love Chinese though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Monyk…….hope your son feels better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you soniam
> 
> Next year we will be there in September as it’s our 30th Wedding Anniversary, even if we have to spend 2 weeks in Barbados first……a beach holiday is our worst nightmare, but we’ll do it……always fancied Barbados though!
> 
> Hope parents evening goes well…..good call on eating first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a lovely birthday…….lots of gifts and enjoyed a lovely dinner at our favourite steakhouse, just the 3 of us tonight, which is quite unusual, but loved it.
> 
> One of the best birthday presents was hugging Kyle …..yep, it’s the nicest of  things.
> 
> Can’t believe though I didn’t get my oysters tonight……they had sold out.
> 
> But everything else was perfect. All 3 steaks were cooked as requested, cocktails and champagne were lovely. Now enjoying a snifter before bedtime and watching Rush Hour……
> 
> Couple of pics from tonight…….
> 
> 
> View attachment 604576
> 
> 
> View attachment 604579
> 
> 
> View attachment 604577
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 604578
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 604575
> 
> 
> 
> And……just a few of the gifts I received, well, the alcohol ones…….they all know me so well………
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 604583
> 
> 
> Thank you for the lovely birthday wishes and pm’s too……
> 
> Hope you’re having a lovely Monday…….



Looks like a fabulous birthday! We really loved Barbados, particularly the Mount Gay Rum tasting room  We like looking or sitting at beaches but not really swimming on them. We do like to snorkel though, but usually from a boat.



Disxuni said:


> Hola everyone again! I did graduate finally (whoop whoop) and currently looking for work, while also working part time.



Congratulations!!! What did you study?


----------



## macraven

Finally caught up and most are in bed catching zzzz
Big congratulations disxuni! 
You have worked hard with school and now you are done !

Going to read a bit more and then it will be lights out for me

See you all in the morning for early shift here


----------



## Charade67




----------



## tink1957

hi everybody  

popping in just before midnight to wish Carole a  I'm late as usual.


love the pics of you and Tom.

oops I missed it by a minute.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Oh, unfortunately, not. Sorry.
> 
> Aw that’s sweet.  You look marvelous btw!  Like ur hair up.



Thanks......you are very kind 

I do too and it is very long right now, so I can do lots with it.




Charade67 said:


> I wish I knew. I think mine thinks he's playing, but he gets too aggressive. I have a 3 inch scar on the top of my foot from several months ago.
> 
> Sorry we will miss each other.
> 
> Hope he can get plenty of rest and will be feeling better soon.
> 
> 
> PB&J is a childhood favorite.  I've always loved peanut butter though.
> 
> I had a creepy night tonight. I went out to get dinner. As I was about to drive away from the restaurant the guy in the car next to me indicated that he wanted me to lower my window.  I thought maybe he was going to tell me I had a headlight out or something.
> Him: You look familiar. What's your name?
> Me: (First name)
> Him: Where are you from?
> Me: Well, I grew up in Georgia.
> Him: I just moved here from there. What part?
> Me (trying to figure out if I know him): Um..Marietta.
> Him: Yeah, Marietta.
> Me: Do I know you from somewhere?
> Him: Are you married?
> 
> Okay, we are done here.  I raised the car window and drove away. I'm pretty certain that he didn't try to follow me, but to be on the safe side I didn't go directly home. A light had come on in my car indicating low tire pressure, so I drove to Sheetz, filled my tires, and then went home.  I don't know what that was all about, but I wasn't sticking around to find out.



That is creepy Charade....but there are a lot of creeps out there for sure!!




Sue M said:


> Schumi the pics are lovely!  You both look very happy! Oh, I’ll happily take that beach holiday off your hands



Thank you Sue......oh we`d both be completely bored sitting on a beach day after day.......we love living close to the water and always have done, and in Florida we do go and spend some time at a beach, but usually no more than a couple of hours....max!




Disxuni said:


> Hola everyone again! I did graduate finally (whoop whoop) and currently looking for work, while also working part time.
> 
> Happy Birthday @schumigirl
> View attachment 604631



Thanks Disxuni.......and huge Congratulations on graduating......you must be thrilled to bits.

And all good wishes for the job search.




soniam said:


> Looks like a fabulous birthday! We really loved Barbados, particularly the Mount Gay Rum tasting room  We like looking or sitting at beaches but not really swimming on them. We do like to snorkel though, but usually from a boat.



I do think (thanks to Keisha) we`d quite enjoy Barbados, I don`t go in the sea, except to paddle......but we`d enjoy the rum experiences.....I`m sure of that lol....




macraven said:


> Finally caught up and most are in bed catching zzzz
> Big congratulations disxuni!
> You have worked hard with school and now you are done !
> 
> Going to read a bit more and then it will be lights out for me
> 
> See you all in the morning for early shift here



I slept like a rock last night!!!




tink1957 said:


> hi everybody
> 
> popping in just before midnight to wish Carole a  I'm late as usual.
> 
> View attachment 604694
> love the pics of you and Tom.
> 
> oops I missed it by a minute.



Glad to see you Vicki........and thank you for the wishes and the compliments.....I take them all.......  and love the purple cake gif!!!

Hope you`re doing ok......can`t be too long till you`re in Orlando........




@bobbie68.........I`m so sorry I didn`t reply to your PM....I accidentally deleted it with some others....but thank you, and yes, we do too.......it was good to hear from you and hope things are good with you and enjoy that pool time!





Yes, slept very late this morning after a very late night.......well late for us.

Got up around 8 and it`s a dull but warm day, but we won`t be going far, some housework and some baking I think this afternoon. Bacon for lunch today, and lots of it.

Burgers with pulled pork on top tonight, I have some Brioche buns, only time I eat a bun is if I have them. Very sweet.



























Happy Tuesday ​


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all! Off from work today...I'm taking the car in for semi-annual service. 

I finished_ Chasing the Boogeyman_ last night...very interesting...I highly recommend it. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a clear overnight and clear sky now, all is still so dark though.  Another steamy day for us, flirting with that 90 degree mark as the high, even if clouds rule most of the day.  

Metro, nice to have a day off, even if have to take car in for service. I enjoyed seeing your picture in the picture a day thread. So colorful that store is now.

Schumi, hope the birthday fun continues today, even if such a warm day for you too. Bacon? Yum, for lots of it. Oh yes, good lunch choice.  

Tink, hope all is well with you and family.

Bobbie, hope feeling well, and enjoying that weather with dips in the pool.

And so, back to routine I go. Including tea, and seeing the sunrise start to brighten the day. At least saying the first two hours after sunrise will be the most clear and full sunny part of the day. Ah, Summer still here, as the humidity will still make ya think it’s more than 90 degrees today.

And before I forget, need to remind Mac a Taco Tuesday is here. Maybe that Taco Bell run like Dix did yesterday?

So that Terrific Taco Tuesday to all the homies.


----------



## macraven

You know me well
Taco Bell run today !


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Metro, nice to have a day off, even if have to take car in for service. I enjoyed seeing your picture in the picture a day thread. So colorful that store is now.


 Yeah...these are from my Photobucket account and are several years old. I have a bunch of pics of construction and places that are no longer there.


----------



## Robo56

Good Tuesday morning Sans family  

Quick stop in to wish our honorary American friend from across the pond Carole a most happy Birthday. Sorry this a day late.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all
mac’s going to head for the border.  I hope i have a lonely piece of steak in freezer I can morph into stir fry of some sort.  

going to hit up Ross, float in pool then volunteer a few hours at food bank. We’ve been doing deliveries while the mr is off.  

good day all 


Charade67 said:


> A light had come on in my car indicating low tire pressure, so I drove to Sheetz, filled my tires, and then went home. I don't know what that was all about, but I wasn't sticking around to find out.


first off, I’m impressed you know how to put air in ur tires.  Mine have these strange caps/sensors that report on dash.  I refuse to mess with them.  Have the mr pull out One of his air compressors & have at it.

I’m guessing it’s subconscious concerns re upcoming solo trip.  That will be $500 lol.  No idea what the pro’s get, have a feeling it’s probably more than that Lol 



soniam said:


> We really loved Barbados, particularly the Mount Gay Rum tasting room  We like looking or sitting at beaches but not really swimming on them. We do like to snorkel though, but usually from a boat.



have never see so many turtles so close to shore.  we did a small wreck not far off shore in the fancy hotel district. Nice, clear water and little current.



tink1957 said:


> I'm late as usual


 but, you got there, all that counts in the end!  

when do you leave for trip?



schumigirl said:


> do think (thanks to Keisha) we`d quite enjoy Barbados, I don`t go in the sea, except to paddle......but we`d enjoy the rum experiences.....I`m sure of that lol....


their actual ‘swimming’ beaches weren’t very wide, nice sand but nothing like the huge ones in the US    The beaches on the windward side were scary in their ferocity   Not sure how a person could survive in that surf.

we knocked out so much there in a day, if I hadn’t taken pics (somewhere digital need to find, maybe photobucket holding hostage lol); it could easily become a bit of a blur.  If i ever do find them, will share the album.   


Metro West said:


> Good morning all! Off from work today...I'm taking the car in for semi-annual service.
> 
> I finished_ Chasing the Boogeyman_ last night...very interesting...I highly recommend it.
> 
> Have a great day!


is that a book or a movie?  Make sure to treat yourself to some grub on your day off  


Robo56 said:


> Quick stop in to wish our honorary American friend from across the pond Carole a most happy Birthday. Sorry this a day late.


but those pictures more than make up for it .  Did u do the parks?  Have fun?


----------



## Robo56

Yes,  we did HHN Sunday. It was busy. Food lines were long.

Having coffee in the piazza this morning. Then pool.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick stop in before I start shuffling papers again. My tea is delicious, but I think there is a hole in the bottom of my cup as my tea didn't last long  It was perfect today and now I want another one...as I stare at my water bottle that I need to drink from lol.

@Charade 67  That would have freaked me out.  I'm glad you are alright!!!  People are just weird/crazy.  Sigh

@Disxuni  That's awesome!!!!  Such an accomplishment!!!!  I hope you gain work in the area you studied in.  

Well...this computer is acting up again...gotta reboot then get to shuffling those papers.  

Have a great day everyone!!!  Stay safe!


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> is that a book or a movie?  Make sure to treat yourself to some grub on your day off


 It's a book...you should check it out...it's all the rage right now. After getting a free oil change and tire rotation I went to Johnny Clean (outstanding) and had the car washed. Now I'm ready for the next shower we get.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Yeah...these are from my Photobucket account and are several years old. I have a bunch of pics of construction and places that are no longer there.



Sounds like they would be perfect for Throwback Thursday on the picture of the day thread......love seeing things that are gone or changed dramatically. 

Didn`t you have a picture of the old Hard Rock Cafe?? Or did we just chat about it, I think you always said it would have made a great place for a HHN house.....




Robo56 said:


> Good Tuesday morning Sans family
> 
> Quick stop in to wish our honorary American friend from across the pond Carole a most happy Birthday. Sorry this a day late.
> 
> 
> View attachment 604745
> 
> View attachment 604744
> 
> View attachment 604746
> 
> View attachment 604747
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 604749
> 
> View attachment 604751



A day late doesn`t matter......thank you Robbie.......I love the memes!! And glad you popped in.......hope you are having the most wonderful time on your trip. 





keishashadow said:


> Morning all
> mac’s going to head for the border.  I hope i have a lonely piece of steak in freezer I can morph into stir fry of some sort.
> 
> going to hit up Ross, float in pool then volunteer a few hours at food bank. We’ve been doing deliveries while the mr is off.
> 
> good day all
> 
> first off, I’m impressed you know how to put air in ur tires.  Mine have these strange caps/sensors that report on dash.  I refuse to mess with them.  Have the mr pull out One of his air compressors & have at it.
> 
> I’m guessing it’s subconscious concerns re upcoming solo trip.  That will be $500 lol.  No idea what the pro’s get, have a feeling it’s probably more than that Lol
> 
> 
> 
> have never see so many turtles so close to shore.  we did a small wreck not far off shore in the fancy hotel district. Nice, clear water and little current.
> 
> but, you got there, all that counts in the end!
> 
> when do you leave for trip?
> 
> 
> their actual ‘swimming’ beaches weren’t very wide, nice sand but nothing like the huge ones in the US    The beaches on the windward side were scary in their ferocity   Not sure how a person could survive in that surf.
> 
> we knocked out so much there in a day, if I hadn’t taken pics (somewhere digital need to find, maybe photobucket holding hostage lol); it could easily become a bit of a blur.  If i ever do find them, will share the album.
> 
> is that a book or a movie?  Make sure to treat yourself to some grub on your day off
> 
> but those pictures more than make up for it .  Did u do the parks?  Have fun?



We loved doing the food deliveries last year when this all kicked off.....such a good cause for you to help with. 

Would love to see the pictures if you get them.......




Metro West said:


> It's a book...you should check it out...it's all the rage right now. After getting a free oil change and tire rotation I went to Johnny Clean (outstanding) and had the car washed. Now I'm ready for the next shower we get.



I didn`t realise it was so new, it does sound excellent. 

Not long ago I finally picked up The Mothman Prophecies book......I still don`t know if I enjoyed it or not or if I thought the author believed what he had been investigating or not......odd book, but quite compelling. 

Watch out for that rain...... and like the new avatar.......





Very lazy day here. It`s been a bit miserable all day so it`s been quite nice being huddled inside pottering around. Still haven`t found the Christmas Vacation dvd yet.....it`s annoying me now as we both decided we hadn`t given it out to anyone and wouldn`t have got it mixed up with any we have donated to charity stores. 

Been raining last few hours, so it`s already quite dark outside, but should be clear for tomorrow then a good few days of nice weather. 

Burgers with pulled pork on top were lovely. Added a whole load of jalapenos to mine.....lush!! Ended up not having the bun after all. 

Time for a pot of tea.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Sounds like they would be perfect for Throwback Thursday on the picture of the day thread......love seeing things that are gone or changed dramatically.
> 
> Didn`t you have a picture of the old Hard Rock Cafe?? Or did we just chat about it, I think you always said it would have made a great place for a HHN house.....


 I do....


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> I do....
> 
> View attachment 604823



Doh!!

You posted it in the pic of the day thread already!! It must have triggered the memory of the conversation about it. 





It`s like a real dark winter`s evening here. Heavy rain but not cold at all......

Trying to finish The Good Wife.....it`s dragging now, losing interest in it to be honest, but want to see the outcome.


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> It's a book...you should check it out...it's all the rage right now. After getting a free oil change and tire rotation I went to Johnny Clean (outstanding) and had the car washed. Now I'm ready for the next shower we get.


i’ve got more than a few of them started, weird idiosyncrasy I have.  Hate to finish off the really good ones.    


schumigirl said:


> The Mothman Prophecies book


i tried to get thru the movie when it came out, Richard Gere, filmed not far away in WV.   know several people who just love that story.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Afternoon stop in!!!

Still shuffling some papers.  Need to put on my detective hat and figure out a couple of mysteries on the paperwork.  Hopefully we can figure it out.  It's always fun 
Youngest ds wants butter chicken for supper tonight.  Dh and other ds are out of town for work the next couple of days, so he gets to pick what's for supper/dinner.  He loves those nights.  Butter chicken with coconut rice is one of his favorite meals.   Hopefully the rain stays away...then I'll head out for a walk tonight.  Not sure what else is on the agenda for tonight.  

I get the remote tonight!!!!  Phone calls need to be done about dh's birthday party....and since he's gone...it's the perfect night to get it done.  That is probably the extent of my evening.  

Stay safe everyone!  Have a great evening!


----------



## buckeev

Happy BL8D BIRTHDAY C!!! 
Sorry I missed the party...(we were sidetracked filling sandbags ahead of Hurricane Nicholas!) Just kidding..well...sota kidding...we were _CONTEMPLATING_ sandbags but it was just a wimpy little storm for the most part. 

We're still booked for an October 17th trip to Mouse World...with the possibility of a day or two at Uni on the front end...or back end...still weighing our options. 
How y'all doin' SANS folks?


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody   

Doing all the pre vacation cleaning today since I have to work for the next 3 days until we leave on Saturday.

Wow....only 4 days to go! 

Hope to see some of you soon.

Hi buckeev ...good to see you post.  Glad the storm was a wimp.

Time to mop the floors now...catch ya later.

Have a great night all


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh I’ll be in my way the day after Tink.  Yay for this weekend travelers.  

Quiet night, as in person teaching this night.  So quiet it is.  Tea for me this evening, too.

Had a migraine that started out around lunchtime, made me toss up what was not much, but did make me feel a bit better.  After that, took medicine, and thankfully just a duller feeing head now.  A good night sleep should hopeful get that pain out of my head.

  And yay, that camel says he’s ready for this week to be over, so woot!  Tomorrow is that most nice hump of a day, ah Friday cannot come fast enough.  Bet thinking Tink is thinking that too.


----------



## soniam

@Lynne G I hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Had a migraine that started out around lunchtime, made me toss up what was not much, but did make me feel a bit better. After that, took medicine, and thankfully just a duller feeing head now. A good night sleep should hopeful get that pain out of my head.


Yuck, be well!


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Son and Keisha.  I don’t get them often, but when I do, not fun.  Will be my nighttime ready time soon, so hoping sleep will make me refreshed.  Am taking more pain medicine.  That would help me sleep too.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, sort of a night light, so enjoy this evening, and don’t trip looking for that midnight sweet.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi I admit I love the beach! Probably due to my misspent youth living on the beach lol. My family spent summers at the beach house since I was little. They said I swam before I walked!  

Metro hope nothing is found wrong with the car!

Lynne that was a hot day for you! A cool rainy one here.

Keisha sounds like a lovely day planned! Ross and a float! My kinda day. Wish we had Ross here. 
I don’t know how to put air in tires either!  Remember when gas stations checked it for you?

Robo enjoying Portofino day! Sounds great!

Pumpkin hope you got computer issues sorted!

Metro it always rains after you wash car! No scary books for me! I’d wake up screaming with nightmares. In my early 20’s I read a scary book, and before bed I went into my room looking for my book. Ask roommate if she’s seen book. Tells me she threw it out. Apparently I was having nightly nightmares and she was tired of running into my room to see if I was being killed by an axe murderer! Lol.

Schumi hope you find Christmas Vacation! We always watch it too! A classic.

Buckeev have fun at the mouse! We were there early Aug, stayed at CBR. Skyliner was great! Daughter was sad we couldn’t go during 50th but August was when she could get off work.

Tink I always do pre vacation cleaning too! Nothing worse than coming home to a messy house. Then there’s the pre vacation hair, mani & pedi!

Lynne hope you’re feeling better!

Dull rainy day here. A light rain all day. Drove daughter to work then picked up some things for my soup. A good soup day!  It was a hearty tomato based soup. 

Tomorrow have to take dogos to vet for annual check up. Then walking around a local lake trail with friend. Supposed to be sunnier tomorrow.

And yay!  I got my new Nexus card in the mail today!  I had lost it at MCO during the last trip returning home. A day after we got home I went online to report it stolen and asked for replacement. I was hoping it would come before I leave for this trip!


----------



## macraven

I’m away from the boards and now playing catsup here !

buckeev!
Always love when you check in with us
Stay safe
Good to read you did not get slammed by the storm
I can remember when you were hit hard some years back with destruction

No more repeats like that for you.

I am so behind and trying to check in to see how all the homies have been doing

Hugs to all!
Happy trails for all going to the Darkside this month.


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Happy BL8D BIRTHDAY C!!!
> Sorry I missed the party...(we were sidetracked filling sandbags ahead of Hurricane Nicholas!) Just kidding..well...sota kidding...we were _CONTEMPLATING_ sandbags but it was just a wimpy little storm for the most part.
> 
> We're still booked for an October 17th trip to Mouse World...with the possibility of a day or two at Uni on the front end...or back end...still weighing our options.
> How y'all doin' SANS folks?



Thanks buckeev.......always good to see you post and glad you had no damage from the storm. 

And a trip coming up too.......fabulous!! Keep well and don`t be a stranger.... 





tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Doing all the pre vacation cleaning today since I have to work for the next 3 days until we leave on Saturday.
> 
> Wow....only 4 days to go!
> 
> Hope to see some of you soon.
> 
> Hi buckeev ...good to see you post.  Glad the storm was a wimp.
> 
> Time to mop the floors now...catch ya later.
> 
> Have a great night all



I`m excited for you Vicki.......Saturday will fly around!! 




Lynne G said:


> Thanks Son and Keisha.  I don’t get them often, but when I do, not fun.  Will be my nighttime ready time soon, so hoping sleep will make me refreshed.  Am taking more pain medicine.  That would help me sleep too.



Glad you`re doing better. 




Sue M said:


> Schumi I admit I love the beach! Probably due to my misspent youth living on the beach lol. My family spent summers at the beach house since I was little. They said I swam before I walked!



Oh I love the beach, I was incredibly lucky to grow up in a home that was about a 3 minute walk to be on the beach and have always lived next to the sea apart from a short time when we lived away from the UK.....we are less than a 10 minute walk down to the beach from where we live now, we love it, but the thought of spending all day just sitting in the sun sunbathing........bores me to tears. 

I do know people who go for two weeks to beach places in Europe and that`s all they do.....nope, prefer to be doing something all the time.

I`m sure I will find the dvd somewhere, otherwise I`ll need to go buy another.....it`s one of many we watch faithfully every year. 





Rain seems to have stopped although it`s very damp outside. Still too dark to see what kind of sky we have this morning, but regardless we`ll be back out this morning walking. 

Then need to go into town, I have a jumper I chose to take back, it`s too big so want to see if they have the smaller size and maybe something else too......

No idea what we`ll do the rest of the day. 

Firecracker chicken tonight......I have some scotch bonnet chillies to use up off the plant, I need to buy another plant as this one has been quite a success, they are hotter than even I remember them though. 

Blueberry muffins and fruit for breakfast. And despite all day yesterday feeling like a Sunday, have to remind myself it`s Wednesday.



























Have a wonderful Wednesday ​


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> i’ve got more than a few of them started, weird idiosyncrasy I have.  Hate to finish off the really good ones.
> 
> i tried to get thru the movie when it came out, Richard Gere, filmed not far away in WV.   know several people who just love that story.



lol....I love boks, but yes, I`ve read books before where I don`t want it to end it`s so good. 

It`s an odd story for sure. I didn`t really enjoy the movie, except for the last parts with the bridge, but the story in general is very interesting.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, it is Wednesday, and Camel certainly wants to get in the party mode and says a happy birthday to Schumi, even if a bit late. Or yes, her birthday celebrations should last all week.

And oh joy, my power went out. Ugh. I hope I don’t loose what I was working on. Bad part when needing electricity to connect to your stuff.

And so, at least I got my tea before the lights went out. Hope they go on soon. Grrrr. Well, at least the house feels cool, as will be a sticky day. Must have been a mechanical issue, as no weather I can see. Looks like from a check on power website, there‘a a large swatch of us in the no power outline.

Oh well. Nothing like quiet in the morning.

That wonderful Wednesday homies.

Ooh ticker for Tink, MonyK and I are now in the one hand ticker countdowns.  Yay!   Yay!


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning. I am leaving soon to get that scan I was supposed to have almost 2 weeks ago. 



Disxuni said:


> Hola everyone again! I did graduate finally (whoop whoop) and currently looking for work, while also working part time.


 Congrats on graduation. 



keishashadow said:


> first off, I’m impressed you know how to put air in ur tires.


It's a fairly simple process for my car.  The machines at Sheetz are automated, so it makes it very easy, 



keishashadow said:


> I’m guessing it’s subconscious concerns re upcoming solo trip. That will be $500 lol. No idea what the pro’s get, have a feeling it’s probably more than that Lol


 I'm not sure what you mean about subconscious.  My boss charges $90 for a 1 hour session and I think she is one of the lowest priced therapists in town. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Need to put on my detective hat and figure out a couple of mysteries on the paperwork. Hopefully we can figure it out.


 Sounds like my job.



buckeev said:


> We're still booked for an October 17th trip to Mouse World..


 I'm envious. I wanted to go during the 50th celebration, but things just didn't work out. 



tink1957 said:


> Wow....only 4 days to go!





Lynne G said:


> Ooh I’ll be in my way the day after Tink.


 And I will get there eventually,  I think I have 16 more days. 



Sue M said:


> And yay! I got my new Nexus card in the mail today!


 What is a Nexus card?



schumigirl said:


> but the thought of spending all day just sitting in the sun sunbathing........bores me to tears.


 Same here, but I have never cared much for the beach. I actually prefer the beach at night. 

Time to go.  I've decided to go ahead with the scan even though I haven't had any problems in over 2 weeks.


----------



## macraven

Hope you pass that scan!


----------



## Robo56

Good Wednesday morning Sans family  




keishashadow said:


> Saw this hack other day. Haven’t tried it yet



Thank you for the info on the pineapple. I will try that.




keishashadow said:


> Just wanted to share, GD first paying gig…she’s an extra on one of the movies currently being filmed here



She is so cute. I’am sure she was excited to be a movie extra. Tell us what movie it is so we can watch for her when it’s done.

Many moons ago one of the ladies that was in my Nursing class was an extra in “A league of Their own” she sang the national anthem.

My older sister reminded me last night at dinner that she and 3 of her children were in League of the their own also as extras. I had forgotten.

She pulled up the pictures. They were cute.




Realfoodfans said:


> Absolutely devastated. My best friend - who we had a long weekend with in Yorkshire last week - has lost her husband suddenly today. Can’t get my head round it at all. She had only been out for an hour and returned to a silent house and found him on the floor. We are truly shocked and bewildered. Charles was so kind and Kev’s best friend. Please hold her in your thoughts she is bereft.



I’am so sorry to hear of your friends husbands passing. I will remember her and her family in my prayers.




soniam said:


> Started my fall smelling wax melts. Mmmmm. Fall, sort of. I will start the HHN candle about 2 weeks before we go.



What scents do you use in your Fall wax melts. 




soniam said:


> Unfortunately, 9/11 wasn't new for me. We knew people killed/injured in the Murrah bombing in Oklahoma City. My mom used to work in the building when she worked for the IRS. Our bank was still in the building. The scope of 9/11 was much worse. However, Oklahoma City was always much harder to take since so many children died or were injured. I also felt angrier, since the crimes were committed by other Americans.



So very sad the acts of senseless violence. It is devastating when anyone dies for sure that way, but little babies and children make it exponentially worse.




Monykalyn said:


> Well best laid weekend plans-wanted to go to lake for last boat ride-Boy woke me up early saturday "not feeling good". Was going to start his covid vax this weekend... not now. Sore throat, fever, now just tired with cough today. Had a couple OTC rapid antigen tests on hand so checked just in case-neg for covid so just a cold. He's been sicker WITH masks than any other year. Plus we have wildfire smoke passing overhead-my breathing isn't great either right now. Took dog for walk yesterday cuz he was a pest but needed inhalers after. Last semester he only made it half the day in a mask with stuffy nose-hubs out of town so I can't be an hour+ away-if he goes tomorrow.
> Think I will work from home tomorrow..



So sorry to hear your son is sick, but glad to hear it’s not Covid.




schumigirl said:


> Couple of pics from tonight…….



What lovely pictures of your birthday evening. Your food looks delicious.





schumigirl said:


> A day late doesn`t matter......thank you Robbie.......I love the memes!! And glad you popped in.......hope you are having the most wonderful time on your trip.



I’am having a very nice time thank you.



Disxuni said:


> Hola everyone again! I did graduate finally (whoop whoop) and currently looking for work, while also working part time.



Congratulations on your graduation. Hope you find your dream job.





buckeev said:


> How y'all doin' SANS folks?



Howdy buckeev  Hope you don’t need the Sans bags.




tink1957 said:


> Doing all the pre vacation cleaning today since I have to work for the next 3 days until we leave on Saturday.
> 
> Wow....only 4 days to go!



Yeah!!!!!! Tink your trip is almost here.




Charade67 said:


> Quick good morning. I am leaving soon to get that scan I was supposed to have almost 2 weeks ago.




Hope the scan goes well Charade.


Metro West noticed your new avatar.  Cool



Resting in for a little while this morning. My niece is still asleep.

Our RIP tour is tonight so not going to do much today. I want to save the legs and back. My back is not 100% since issues few short weeks ago so don’t want to have issues. . Maybe some pool time and lunch at CityWalk.

I woke with headache this morning. Suspect either the cocktails or the steak seasoning. We had dinner at Ruth Chris steak house yesterday evening. Meal was good, but the time spent with niece and older sister was even better.

Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

Yes Lynne.....birthday celebrations are continuing.....kind of. 

Hope you got your power back on.......




Charade.....good luck with the scan, hope you get some good results. And yes, the beach at night is glorious.....




Robbie.......glad to see you pop in while on your trip......sorry you had a bit of a headache this morning. Yes, some nice relaxing time today will set you up nicely for tonight. 

Thank you, we did have a lovely evening, and hope tonight is a lot of fun.......





Turned out to be a gorgeous day despite the forecast of a dull day ahead......don`t mind when it`s wrong that way. We enjoyed back walking today and managed to do 7 miles then a couple we are friendly with asked to meet us for lunch, so after we got showered and changed, we popped into town to change the jumper and managed to pick up a new dress too. One more for the cooler temps coming up....loving the new autumn styles coming in, they`re almost gypsy like dresses. 

Met friends for lunch and they said it was their treat as we didn`t see them for my birthday......I do like celebrating more than one day......lunch was good though, we went to a local restaurant we all like, I ended up with lamb, the others all had steak though.....so no cooking tonight for me. 

Gorgeous afternoon so I have some laundry on the line drying nicely in the sunshine, won`t be long till it`s too cold to hang them out, so making the most of it while I can. 

Definitely time for a pot of tea, although I think my lovely husband is snoozing!


----------



## keishashadow

checking flight info this AM, noticed the 2nd NS flight dropped into my budget range on SWA.  Credits involved, need to speak to CSR. Waiting for that callback flicked on the tv.   Obviously, enjoy a good horror flick but, 10 AM strikes me as a bit too early to see the original Friday the 13th playing out lol

Trying out new salon today since my ‘new’ girl up & moved to the Midwest for true love



Lynne G said:


> Thanks Son and Keisha.  I don’t get them often, but when I do, not fun.  Will be my nighttime ready time soon, so hoping sleep will make me refreshed.  Am taking more pain medicine.  That would help me sleep too.


migraines can be so difficult to treat.  My youngest DS, relatively newly diagnosed, has yet to find the right Rx. Hasn’t really looked too hard lol


Sue M said:


> Remember when gas stations checked it for you?


& checked the fluids too!


Sue M said:


> Tomorrow have to take dogos to vet for annual check up. Then walking around a local lake trail with friend. Supposed to be sunnier tomorrow.


is he relatively good with that trip?  


schumigirl said:


> we are less than a 10 minute walk down to the beach from where we live now, we love it, but the thought of spending all day just sitting in the sun sunbathing........bores me to tears.
> 
> I do know people who go for two weeks to beach places in Europe and that`s all they do.....nope, prefer to be doing something all the time.


oh, I’m a flopper lol.  If snorkeling etc will indulge but, otherwise it’s my zen place.  i do need dinner out & evening activities tho when on vacation or I’d probably go bonkers that week.


schumigirl said:


> Blueberry muffins and fruit for breakfast. And despite all day yesterday feeling like a Sunday, have to remind myself it`s Wednesday.


yum. I found 2 large bags of frozen blueberries in the deep freeze yesterday, buried treasure.  need to figure out what to do with them sooner vs later.  


Charade67 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean about subconscious. My boss charges $90 for a 1 hour session and I think she is one of the lowest priced therapists in town.


that rate is unheard of here!  There’s a real shortage of therapists here since Covid.  So many just doing online.  sadly, have heard multiple accounts where it doesn’t appear to be productive for many.  Same with AA, everything is video.  Feel for those who are used to group support systems helping them cope.   

those sort of dreams usually represent a concern for some sort or another for things going on in my life.  The nagging little things I tend to tamp down while I carry on in life.  My DH just laughs when I tell him some of my doozies and tells me sometimes a dream can just be ‘a dream’.  lol, to each their own.

There are so many books out there on dream interpretation. My mom was very spot on/in tune with in that sort of thing, probably why I’ve picked up a mild interest in it.


Charade67 said:


> Same here, but I have never cared much for the beach. I actually prefer the beach at night.


oh, I am decidedly wary of beach at night.  Always waiting for something to come slithering out as we are walking the shoreline.  One too many scary movies


----------



## Lynne G

We have power back.  No reason why happened, but was annoying.  

Robo, hope headache is gone now. I don’t get headaches very often, but they are usually migraines. No fun at all. Hope you were able to have some quiet and coffee. And yes, rest back, as no need to do anything on vacation, but relax. Pool time sounds perfect.  

Charade, I hope they find out why you had pain, though hope you have nothing wrong.

Ooh, joining tea drinking with Schumi.

And yay, Keisha, get those blueberries out and make a smoothie. Or alcoholic drink? Pie maybe?

I’m ready for lunch now.  Grr.  But lunchtime walk will be warm. Again, until that cold front comes along late in the evening, and thunderstorms with it, the hot weather, with should feel like in the 90’s is today.  And so, looking forward to a enjoyable sunglasses worn lunchtime walk.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick morning stop in - mid paper shuffling lol. I can't seem to focus today 

Quiet evening last night.  Did lots of phone calls last night.  It as one of those nights.  Helped youngest ds with his resume.  Now to get him to apply to a few jobs.  I do have a " friend" that is hiring...so I will get ds to apply to that one as well...and let the friend know when his application is submitted.  It's a great place to get some work experience - which is what he needs.  



buckeev said:


> we were _CONTEMPLATING_ sandbags but it was just a wimpy little storm for the most part.


Glad to hear another trip is on the horizon.  I'm glad the storm was not nearly as bad as they predicted.  It was even mentioned on our local radio news - in a small city in northern Canada 


tink1957 said:


> Wow....only 4 days to go!


Yay!!!!!!  Love the single digit dance, and the " going away cleaning"  Enjoy your trip.  I'm a little envious right now.  Dh and I have been saying how much we need a little get away.  


Lynne G said:


> Had a migraine that started out around lunchtime, made me toss up what was not much, but did make me feel a bit better. After that, took medicine, and thankfully just a duller feeing head now. A good night sleep should hopeful get that pain out of my head.


Those migraines are NOT fun.  I hate when I wake up in the middle of the night with them.  I hope it's better and that the medication keeps it at bay.  Yay to your countdown as well!!!!!!  


Sue M said:


> And yay! I got my new Nexus card in the mail today! I had lost it at MCO during the last trip returning home. A day after we got home I went online to report it stolen and asked for replacement. I was hoping it would come before I leave for this trip!


That's great!  I have mentioned to dh that with the amount of travelling we want to do in the next few years, we should get the nexus card as well.  We will see what happens in the next 6 months with covid.  This 4th wave and covid     Some days I really hate being bunched into the group of redneck Albertans (


schumigirl said:


> .we are less than a 10 minute walk down to the beach from where we live now, we love it, but the thought of spending all day just sitting in the sun sunbathing........bores me to tears.


I would love that!!!  I love spending some time on the beach...but I couldn't do it for long periods of time.  I love a few days while on holidays.  My soul LOVES being near and on the warm sand and clear water.  It is grounding for me.  


Robo56 said:


> Resting in for a little while this morning. My niece is still asleep.
> 
> Our RIP tour is tonight so not going to do much today. I want to save the legs and back. My back is not 100% since issues few short weeks ago so don’t want to have issues. . Maybe some pool time and lunch at CityWalk.


I hope the headache goes away.  It's great your taking care to not overdo things with your back.  Back issues are not to be taken lightly.  Enjoy the parks!!!!!!!!

Well, I should probably finish this stack of papers on my desk.  I will still need to put on my detective hat.  We have part of the problem solved...now to do some constructive " talks" with a newer employee about what happened.   UGH....I hate those convos.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!  Stay safe - wherever you are


----------



## Metro West

Just stopping by before heading to lunch. Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## Charade67

I’m caught up at work and now I am bored. Thankfully just 30 minutes left for me.




Robo56 said:


> Many moons ago one of the ladies that was in my Nursing class was an extra in “A league of Their own” she sang the national anthem.
> 
> My older sister reminded me last night at dinner that she and 3 of her children were in League of the their own also as extras. I had forgotten.


 How cool. I love that movie. 



keishashadow said:


> that rate is unheard of here! There’s a real shortage of therapists here since Covid. So many just doing online. sadly, have heard multiple accounts where it doesn’t appear to be productive for many. Same with AA, everything is video. Feel for those who are used to group support systems helping them cope.


 We are having the same problem here. Everyone has a waitlist. My office will see people in person if vaccinated. If not, the therapists will only do online sessions. 



keishashadow said:


> those sort of dreams usually represent a concern for some sort or another for things going on in my life. The nagging little things I tend to tamp down while I carry on in life. My DH just laughs when I tell him some of my doozies and tells me sometimes a dream can just be ‘a dream’. lol, to each their own.


 I guess that’s where you lost me. I didn’t post about a dream. I posted about a real creep in the parking lot. My dreams almost never make sense.

25 more minutes to kill.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 604990
> checking flight info this AM, noticed the 2nd NS flight dropped into my budget range on SWA.  Credits involved, need to speak to CSR. Waiting for that callback flicked on the tv.   Obviously, enjoy a good horror flick but, 10 AM strikes me as a bit too early to see the original Friday the 13th playing out lol
> 
> Trying out new salon today since my ‘new’ girl up & moved to the Midwest for true love
> 
> 
> migraines can be so difficult to treat.  My youngest DS, relatively newly diagnosed, has yet to find the right Rx. Hasn’t really looked too hard lol
> 
> & checked the fluids too!
> 
> is he relatively good with that trip?
> 
> oh, I’m a flopper lol.  If snorkeling etc will indulge but, otherwise it’s my zen place.  i do need dinner out & evening activities tho when on vacation or I’d probably go bonkers that week.
> 
> yum. I found 2 large bags of frozen blueberries in the deep freeze yesterday, buried treasure.  need to figure out what to do with them sooner vs later.
> 
> that rate is unheard of here!  There’s a real shortage of therapists here since Covid.  So many just doing online.  sadly, have heard multiple accounts where it doesn’t appear to be productive for many.  Same with AA, everything is video.  Feel for those who are used to group support systems helping them cope.
> 
> those sort of dreams usually represent a concern for some sort or another for things going on in my life.  The nagging little things I tend to tamp down while I carry on in life.  My DH just laughs when I tell him some of my doozies and tells me sometimes a dream can just be ‘a dream’.  lol, to each their own.
> 
> There are so many books out there on dream interpretation. My mom was very spot on/in tune with in that sort of thing, probably why I’ve picked up a mild interest in it.
> 
> oh, I am decidedly wary of beach at night.  Always waiting for something to come slithering out as we are walking the shoreline.  One too many scary movies




Love that meme!!! 

Oh goodness yes.....when we go to any beach in Florida, it`s a short visit and usually a walk along it for a couple of hours....then definitely food! 

Yes, beaches at night, a bit like dark forests take you straight to scary movies when you`re there......




Lynne G said:


> We have power back.  No reason why happened, but was annoying.
> 
> Robo, hope headache is gone now. I don’t get headaches very often, but they are usually migraines. No fun at all. Hope you were able to have some quiet and coffee. And yes, rest back, as no need to do anything on vacation, but relax. Pool time sounds perfect.
> 
> Charade, I hope they find out why you had pain, though hope you have nothing wrong.
> 
> Ooh, joining tea drinking with Schumi.
> 
> And yay, Keisha, get those blueberries out and make a smoothie. Or alcoholic drink? Pie maybe?
> 
> I’m ready for lunch now.  Grr.  But lunchtime walk will be warm. Again, until that cold front comes along late in the evening, and thunderstorms with it, the hot weather, with should feel like in the 90’s is today.  And so, looking forward to a enjoyable sunglasses worn lunchtime walk.



Hope you enjoyed your tea.......




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick morning stop in - mid paper shuffling lol. I can't seem to focus today
> 
> Quiet evening last night.  Did lots of phone calls last night.  It as one of those nights.  Helped youngest ds with his resume.  Now to get him to apply to a few jobs.  I do have a " friend" that is hiring...so I will get ds to apply to that one as well...and let the friend know when his application is submitted.  It's a great place to get some work experience - which is what he needs.
> 
> 
> Glad to hear another trip is on the horizon.  I'm glad the storm was not nearly as bad as they predicted.  It was even mentioned on our local radio news - in a small city in northern Canada
> 
> Yay!!!!!!  Love the single digit dance, and the " going away cleaning"  Enjoy your trip.  I'm a little envious right now.  Dh and I have been saying how much we need a little get away.
> 
> Those migraines are NOT fun.  I hate when I wake up in the middle of the night with them.  I hope it's better and that the medication keeps it at bay.  Yay to your countdown as well!!!!!!
> 
> That's great!  I have mentioned to dh that with the amount of travelling we want to do in the next few years, we should get the nexus card as well.  We will see what happens in the next 6 months with covid.  This 4th wave and covid    Some days I really hate being bunched into the group of redneck Albertans (
> 
> I would love that!!!  I love spending some time on the beach...but I couldn't do it for long periods of time.  I love a few days while on holidays.  My soul LOVES being near and on the warm sand and clear water.  It is grounding for me.
> 
> I hope the headache goes away.  It's great your taking care to not overdo things with your back.  Back issues are not to be taken lightly.  Enjoy the parks!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, I should probably finish this stack of papers on my desk.  I will still need to put on my detective hat.  We have part of the problem solved...now to do some constructive " talks" with a newer employee about what happened.   UGH....I hate those convos.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!  Stay safe - wherever you are



Oh good luck to your son, hope he gets some good work experience, it can make a big difference to them. 

Yes, there`s something incredibly peaceful about walking along the beach. Even when the swell is loud and angry, there is something calming listening to it when we`re falling asleep at night. One of my favourite sounds. And we are very lucky to live so close and can walk every day on the promenade or the beach itself.





Metro West said:


> Just stopping by before heading to lunch. Hope everyone is doing well today.



Hope lunch was good and yes, doing good here, hope you are too.





Watched the Schumacher documentary made with the full support of his family tonight and they spoke so lovingly of him. Very emotional, they did a really good job of it. Lots of footage from so many races we were at and enjoyed very much back in the day. Will watch it again. 

No walking tomorrow as we have a busy-ish day, well, morning anyway. 

Doubt we`ll be late in bed tonight, and it`s still warmish, but that light autumn chill has arrived for sure.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Hope lunch was good and yes, doing good here, hope you are too.


 Thanks...not a bad afternoon...just typical. But...tomorrow is one day closer to the weekend.


----------



## soniam

It was a beautiful morning here: a little humid with temps in the high 70s F. Had to get out of the house for a couple of hours while the cleaners were here. Even though I am not working, my husband wants them to come; otherwise, I get OCD and spend hours cleaning the entire house with a toothbrush, vinegar, and baking soda  I was going to go kayaking near son's school (rowing dock across the street) after dropping him off, but my rash guard is a bit tight right now. Bought a new one and swim top/bottoms last night online for when they come again in 2 weeks. Husband dropped him off instead, so I went for a 4 mile hike in the greenbelt behind our house. Went down to the small falls, but it's too dry for enough water in the creek. Got a lot done today. I even got to read my latest Disney D23 magazine, which I rarely get to read. I should be picking up the kiddo right now, but he decided to stay after school for a new robot club.



Robo56 said:


> What scents do you use in your Fall wax melts.



I am melting the Autumn on Main Street scent from Magic Candle Co. I have an HHN candle that I will start burning in a couple of weeks, in time for our trip. I like to burn a candle for the HHN scent, because the flame gives it that extra feeling of fire at UO.

Hope your trip is going well and that you feel better soon.



schumigirl said:


> Watched the Schumacher documentary made with the full support of his family tonight and they spoke so lovingly of him. Very emotional, they did a really good job of it. Lots of footage from so many races we were at and enjoyed very much back in the day. Will watch it again.



We need to watch that. Is it on Amazon?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Slow day shuffling papers.  No more papers to shuffle.  

Ordered dh's cake for his birthday.  I could make this myself really....but if I want to surprise him...I will have to have someone else make it for me.  Ordered a cake topper and a custom hanging sign that both say " Holy **** Dh's name is 50! " lol.  

Cleaned the kitchen at work here    Some days I hate being the only female in the building.  It is annoying that they can't clean up after themselves.  Stepping off before I get too frustrated with them...ugh.

Working another shift tonight.  Hopefully it won't drag on like my last shift.  Sigh...but we know things are gearing up for the christmas season.  Things will start to arrive here in the next week or two  

Well...off to find something else to do.

Have a great evening everyone!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> And yay, Keisha, get those blueberries out and make a smoothie. Or alcoholic drink? Pie maybe?


Probably muffins, eventually.  Tossing them still frozen into a smoothie a good idea

I’d love to replicate the previous Blueberry porkchop from mythos.  Last one was an abomination

got back from Salon rockin 80s big hair. The mr was thrilled lol.
So nice to have ham ready to go for a quick meal 


schumigirl said:


> Yes, beaches at night, a bit like dark forests take you straight to scary movies when you`re there......


creepshow, something to tide you over 



schumigirl said:


> Watched the Schumacher documentary made with the full support of his family tonight and they spoke so lovingly of him. Very emotional, they did a really good job of it. Lots of footage from so many races we were at and enjoyed very much back in the day. Will watch it again.


Sounds like a nice tribute 


soniam said:


> am melting the Autumn on Main Street scent from Magic Candle Co.


I’m in distinct minority but, not a fan of their wax melts strengths. Just too weak, well, other than the haunted mansion variety.  Am using full-size scentsy warmer & 2 cubes.  Maybe ive gone nose blind lol


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Cleaned the kitchen at work here  Some days I hate being the only female in the building. It is annoying that they can't clean up after themselves. Stepping off before I get too frustrated with them...ugh.


Can’t or won’t? You’re a better woman than me.   I’d let the pigs wallow in their own filth   Site manager would get the message soon enough lol


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> I’m in distinct minority but, not a fan of their wax melts strengths. Just too weak, well, other than the haunted mansion variety.  Am using full-size scentsy warmer & 2 cubes.  Maybe ive gone nose blind lol



Some of their wax melts are definitely too weak. However, I have noticed that I get used to the smell while at home and then it hits me when I walk in the door after leaving. I have the Tiki guy warmer. I only use 1 cube at first and then add another after a couple of days. I have found with more than 2 cubes the scent isn't as strong. Maybe it can't warm 2 well. Have you tried just one cube?


----------



## keishashadow

soniam said:


> Some of their wax melts are definitely too weak. However, I have noticed that I get used to the smell while at home and then it hits me when I walk in the door after leaving. I have the Tiki guy warmer. I only use 1 cube at first and then add another after a couple of days. I have found with more than 2 cubes the scent isn't as strong. Maybe it can't warm 2 well. Have you tried just one cube?


Yes, then contacted company who suggested to
Add 2.  

They trashed scentsy warmers, pushing their own.  Rationale was their’s are stronger.  Called them out on that as both run off same bulb. To their credit they did send me a free box without me asking

I am curious re the ET & HHN scents


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> Yes, then contacted company who suggested to
> Add 2.
> 
> They trashed scentsy warmers, pushing their own.  Rationale was their’s are stronger.  Called them out on that as both run off same bulb. To their credit they did send me a free box without me asking
> 
> I am curious re the ET & HHN scents



I haven't tried their ET, but I have heard the Park Scents ET is better. I don't use the wax melts for their HHN. I want that to be very strong and overpowering, so I buy a candle. Plus, I can leave the remnants of the candle that won't burn in my closet to make it smell like HHN all year. I also like their air fresheners for closets. I always take one of the air fresheners with us on vacation to add atmosphere to the hotel room.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne- Party Camel  love it!  Hope your power wasn’t out long.

Charade Nexus is the trusted traveller program for Canadians. Get you TSA pre check, short lines going through customs, and when we can once again drive across the border there’s a special lane.
Good luck with your scan!

Robo enjoy your pool day and tour! Hope headache is better.

schumi sounds like a nice lunch with friends. Weather here was sunny today too.

Keisha does this mean more CSR days?
Hope new salon is good!  So stressful finding another hair cutter. I looked a long time before finding a good one. I remember one time I came home, husband looks at me and tells me one side is longer than the other!  

Vet trip always traumatic. My spaniel is the worst. Puts up such a fuss. Shaking, jumping up on my lap, whining.,,,,,The minute exam is finished she’s fine. Other one , my yorkie-poo just quietly shakes. Poor babies. But we all got thru it.

Pumpkin I think I got my Nexus card just months before Covid and borders closed! Great timing. 
But worth it for short lines. And when I can drive across again.

Charade good to hear you’re caught up at work!  Must be a relief!

Soniam sounds like it would be a good day for a paddle. I’ve never worn rashguards. I prefer a loose fit technical tee. Quick dry.

Pumpkin I know how frustrating it is at work in the staff room when people don’t clean up after themselves. One time I had a later lunch and everyone was already gone. I made a sign and stuck it up above sink. “Your mother doesn’t work here, please clean up after yourself “

Hope everyone had a nice hump day!  Rain cleared out and was a nice day. After vet I met a friend and we went for a walk around a local lake. Saw lots of ducks, heron, and big beaver dam. 
Then stopped in at The Bay to get new battery put into husbands watch. 
Now waiting for another friend to finish dinner and we’ll go for a dog walk.


----------



## Monykalyn

Quick hi while waiting to be sure I have hot water after the boys shower.
thanks all-he’s feeling a lot better, actually got through band proactive last night night too. Today was lay start (they start 30 min later) so I took him to school so he could sleep as much as possible-bus still comes at usual time. He was actually hungry for dinner and ate nearly usual amounts.



schumigirl said:


> Couple of pics from tonight…….


. Gorgeous! Love  that red with your coloring, Tom looks fabulous as usual too. And love your hair up! Very pretty!


Disxuni said:


> did graduate finally (whoop whoop) and currently looking for work, while also working part time.


 YES-CONGRATULATIONS! heres hoping the job hunt is easy!


Lynne G said:


> Night light so no stubbed toes:


 really like this one!


Lynne G said:


> Had a migraine that started out around lunchtime


 glad it’s better. Funny I had bad headache Tuesday as well- just on verge of being the migraine. Travis took Ben to band so I could take some meds and sleep


schumigirl said:


> Yes, beaches at night, a bit like dark forests take you straight to scary movies when you`re there......


 depends on the beach Lol?

im a beach flopper too, at least part of time. Mexico we alternated activity days with resort relaxation days. But even those resort days we snorkled or kayaked or paddle boarded,  and there were some swings on the beach- son loved to walk along beach in dark after dinner on way back to room so he could swing awhile,

Was going to start packing tonite but guess it will be tomorrow, Friday son has band for the football game. 
2 more days of work!
Lynne I’ll be solo Sunday night if you get in on time and end up upgrading your ticket lol! I don’t use the free HHN ticket that comes with my pass-wish I could or Get hard ticket like they let us do last year (when HHN cancelled theylet us have a “free” park to park ticket to “bring a friend”)

Hope all are doing well! Cannot believe September is 1/2 over already.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. It's been a quiet night. Nothing to report. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Cleaned the kitchen at work here  Some days I hate being the only female in the building. It is annoying that they can't clean up after themselves. Stepping off before I get too frustrated with them...ugh.


We are an all female office, but I still find myself cleaning the kitchen. I seem to be the only one who is bothered by the mess. 



Sue M said:


> Charade Nexus is the trusted traveller program for Canadians. Get you TSA pre check, short lines going through customs, and when we can once again drive across the border there’s a special lane.
> Good luck with your scan!


 Thanks for the explanation. 



Monykalyn said:


> thanks all-he’s feeling a lot better, actually got through band proactive last night night too. Today was lay start (they start 30 min later) so I took him to school so he could sleep as much as possible-bus still comes at usual time. He was actually hungry for dinner and ate nearly usual amounts.


 Glad to hear he is better. 


Dh is watching previously viewed football. I like to call it used football. I may go to bed early.


----------



## Charade67

I almost forgot - dh has been emailing the woman who contacted him through Ancestry.  He found out that she is a few years older than him. He suggested to her that they might be half siblings. It will be interesting to see how she responds to that.  I asked him if he would be willing to take a DNA test if she wants to, and he said yes. He also contacted his "niece" in California to see if she matched with this woman too.  Stay tuned for more updates.


----------



## Sue M

Monykalyn you need a hot water on demand system! No more cold showers lol. My oldest dd can drain a tank. A couple of years ago we got the on demand system!  
Glad yo hear your son is doing better!

Charade will be interesting to hear about new ancestry contact!

Went for our evening dog walk. Just missed running into our neighbourhood bear apparently.  I go with my friend a block away. And we meet at her corner, I walk up the back lane to meeting place. She said when she opened her door to leave the bear was cruising by. She tried my cell to warn me but I didn’t have it on me.  So I guess bear was walking by front of her house while I was going by the back.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Thanks...not a bad afternoon...just typical. But...tomorrow is one day closer to the weekend.





I tried to order that Boogeyman book last night, but out of stock. Usually I`d use the book store we order all our book group books from, but he has closed right now due to no staff and he himself isn`t doing so good. Next time we`re in the big town I`ll see if I can get it.




soniam said:


> We need to watch that. Is it on Amazon?



No, it`s on Netflix.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Slow day shuffling papers.  No more papers to shuffle.
> 
> Ordered dh's cake for his birthday.  I could make this myself really....but if I want to surprise him...I will have to have someone else make it for me.  Ordered a cake topper and a custom hanging sign that both say " Holy **** Dh's name is 50! " lol.
> 
> Cleaned the kitchen at work here    Some days I hate being the only female in the building.  It is annoying that they can't clean up after themselves.  Stepping off before I get too frustrated with them...ugh.
> 
> Working another shift tonight.  Hopefully it won't drag on like my last shift.  Sigh...but we know things are gearing up for the christmas season.  Things will start to arrive here in the next week or two
> 
> Well...off to find something else to do.
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!!!!



Like the sound of the cake....

Yep, Christmas things are already in the stores here now too. Far too early to be on the shelves.




keishashadow said:


> Probably muffins, eventually.  Tossing them still frozen into a smoothie a good idea
> 
> I’d love to replicate the previous Blueberry porkchop from mythos.  Last one was an abomination
> 
> got back from Salon rockin 80s big hair. The mr was thrilled lol.
> So nice to have ham ready to go for a quick meal
> 
> creepshow, something to tide you over
> 
> 
> Sounds like a nice tribute
> 
> I’m in distinct minority but, not a fan of their wax melts strengths. Just too weak, well, other than the haunted mansion variety.  Am using full-size scentsy warmer & 2 cubes.  Maybe ive gone nose blind lol
> 
> Can’t or won’t? You’re a better woman than me.   I’d let the pigs wallow in their own filth   Site manager would get the message soon enough lol



I never did get to try that blueberry pork dish. But, did it come with risotto or am I getting mixed up with another dish? I`d never order risotto, another idsh of the devil up there with chilli.......lol.....

I still haven`t watched Creepshow!!

Love your hair again!! Very cool, glad your mister liked it too!

And enjoy that ham......tasty for a midweek dinner 





Monykalyn said:


> Quick hi while waiting to be sure I have hot water after the boys shower.
> thanks all-he’s feeling a lot better, actually got through band proactive last night night too. Today was lay start (they start 30 min later) so I took him to school so he could sleep as much as possible-bus still comes at usual time. He was actually hungry for dinner and ate nearly usual amounts.
> 
> . Gorgeous! Love  that red with your coloring, Tom looks fabulous as usual too. And love your hair up! Very pretty!
> YES-CONGRATULATIONS! heres hoping the job hunt is easy!
> really like this one!
> glad it’s better. Funny I had bad headache Tuesday as well- just on verge of being the migraine. Travis took Ben to band so I could take some meds and sleep
> depends on the beach Lol?
> 
> im a beach flopper too, at least part of time. Mexico we alternated activity days with resort relaxation days. But even those resort days we snorkled or kayaked or paddle boarded,  and there were some swings on the beach- son loved to walk along beach in dark after dinner on way back to room so he could swing awhile,
> 
> Was going to start packing tonite but guess it will be tomorrow, Friday son has band for the football game.
> 2 more days of work!
> Lynne I’ll be solo Sunday night if you get in on time and end up upgrading your ticket lol! I don’t use the free HHN ticket that comes with my pass-wish I could or Get hard ticket like they let us do last year (when HHN cancelled theylet us have a “free” park to park ticket to “bring a friend”)
> 
> Hope all are doing well! Cannot believe September is 1/2 over already.



Glad to hear your boy is doing better Monyk......a good appetite is a good sign.

Thank you so much! I do like red, and yes, we`ll take all and any compliments......

Hope you have a wonderful trip coming up......I`m sure you will though.......




Charade67 said:


> Good evening. It's been a quiet night. Nothing to report.
> 
> We are an all female office, but I still find myself cleaning the kitchen. I seem to be the only one who is bothered by the mess.
> 
> Thanks for the explanation.
> 
> Glad to hear he is better.
> 
> 
> Dh is watching previously viewed football. I like to call it used football. I may go to bed early.



I cannot understand folks who can sit in untidiness or not clean! Would drive me completely over the edge if folks didn`t clean up after themselves, especially in a work environment....who wants to clean up after others there!




My tummy gurgling woke me up this morning.....guess I was hungry! Didn`t feel like anything last night after having lunch out, maybe should have had something. So, very early ginger tea this morning and half a cherry and vanilla muffin.

Going to be a rather nice day today, so still getting use out of summer dresses here, not long till it`s boots and warmer clothes day to day. Last year in the Cotswolds we needed jackets most days, so it`ll be the same this year as we`re going around the same time.

Just killed 2 spiders. It`s that time of year they start to come inside as the weather changes and gets slightly cooler at night. Big ones too. Having fields and farmland around us, we do get more than our fair share. Long as I don`t see them! We have had a few of those daddy long legs too around the place. In Scotland we called them Jenny long legs for some reason......but whatever, they seem to be in abundance this year.

Will think on dinner later, no idea just yet.

And just watched the SpaceX launch from last night at Cape Canaveral.......amazing to watch! 

What those guys are doing at SpaceX is fabulous.



























Happy Thirsty Thursday 



​


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> I tried to order that Boogeyman book last night, but out of stock. Usually I`d use the book store we order all our book group books from, but he has closed right now due to no staff and he himself isn`t doing so good. Next time we`re in the big town I`ll see if I can get it


 I got my copy on Amazon...it was cheaper than the other outlets I saw. I hope you can get it...it's a great read.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah Thirsty Thursday is here, and I’ll be drinking my tea.  And that cold front has arrived, so a very dark and cloudy start, with the high not even close to 90, eek, a 78 degree high, with lots of rain chances that start in the later afternoon.  Eh, right Metro, is one day closer to getting that Friday feeling happy.  

MonyK, should be at Royal mid afternoon. I have a BOGO, so I can use one with you that night, and I’ll save the other for that following Saturday. I can always upgrade it to a frequent fear, but may be just as happy with going those two nights. And glad to hear boy is feeling better.

Sue, hehe, like that cake topper for DH’s birthday cake. We do sometimes bake, but most of the time, we buy our birthday cake.

Schumi, your muffin sounds delicious. I do like cherry and vanilla flavors.

So much for Halloween or Thanksgiving stuff, yep, saw Christmas decor and candy in the stores now. Slowly creeping to take up more and more of the floor space.

And so, this early bird homie is back to routine, wishing all the homies a terrific thirsty Thursday.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I am up early today with time to kill before work. 
Tomorrow the painters return to work on the kitchen. Yay!!

Hope everyone has a nice day.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hello all.  Hope everyone is recovering from the headaches etc and Robo is gentle on her back.  We’ve been lucky here with continuing good weather and Kev has been working hard outside.

Back from my friend in Yorkshire and preparing for our short break down to Devon - we will leave straight after the children are in school in the morning.

We got a few things sorted out but sadly delay on hearing from the Coroner’s office.  They have until the 24th to decide on a post mortem so I’m going back up that day.  She’s a strong, positive and outgoing person and doing ok though we are talking all the time in between other visitors she’s receiving.  My worry is her not eating but I left food for a few days with her.

We are travelling light and planning to eat out mostly as it’s a short trip.

Time to go for school pick up now so I will get organised.


----------



## Lynne G

Nice fo gave the painters back, Charade. Will be interesting as more parts of DH’s family tree become more clear.

Okh, yay, I see some sun today.  Trying to get older one to make me some eggs and bacon.  I got a grunt from his bedroom as I passed by and asked him.

Safe travels, Julie. How fun to be in Devon with the grandkids. I hope your friend is okay, and hugs to her, as even then with knowing how, never ever easy. Nice you brought her food, as I’m sure she appreciates.  

Ugh, I do t think older one wants to make breakfast.  Will be lunch I guess, as it’s almost brunch time.


----------



## keishashadow

Good morning all, dreary day, going to dive into getting a bit organized & making one of the Italian dishes I rarely make as a bit labor intensive, chicken Ribalto.  Need to use up those hot peppers & tomatoes from the Garden 


soniam said:


> Plus, I can leave the remnants of the candle that won't burn in my closet to make it smell like HHN all year


never thot of that! Smart


Sue M said:


> Vet trip always traumatic. My spaniel is the worst. Puts up such a fuss. Shaking, jumping up on my lap, whining.,,,,,The minute exam is finished she’s fine. Other one , my yorkie-poo just quietly shakes. Poor babies. But we all got thru it.


it’s always a stressful day here too, usually capped off by a treat for the furries & me as a reward lol


Sue M said:


> Pumpkin I know how frustrating it is at work in the staff room when people don’t clean up after themselves. One time I had a later lunch and everyone was already gone. I made a sign and stuck it up above sink. “Your mother doesn’t work here, please clean up after yourself “


good one, did it work?


Sue M said:


> Keisha does this mean more CSR days?


I’m thrilled I now don’t have to leave home at 3 am for flight down!   all things being relative, it’s now a ‘late’ flight time of 7:40 am.  Every little bit counts


Sue M said:


> Went for our evening dog walk. Just missed running into our neighbourhood bear apparently


oy!   black bears?  knock on wood, it’s been several years since we had the last one wandering down the middle of the street In the afternoon.  Takes some of them longer than others to find the right place to hunker down once they are unceremoniously booted from ma & pa’s house.  Just like some kids


schumigirl said:


> I never did get to try that blueberry pork dish. But, did it come with risotto or am I getting mixed up with another dish? I`d never order risotto, another idsh of the devil up there with chilli.......lol.....


i think it was Mac & cheese  Not sure as it’s been so long, would need to find those pictures from so long ago.  Really disliked the last version.  overall disappointed in all (precovid) menu changes.  Even the risotto, which had become my go-to there.  


schumigirl said:


> Just killed 2 spiders. It`s that time of year they start to come inside as the weather changes and gets slightly cooler at night. Big ones too. Having fields and farmland around us, we do get more than our fair share. Long as I don`t see them! We have had a few of those daddy long legs too around the place. In Scotland we called them Jenny long legs for some reason......but whatever, they seem to be in abundance this year.





schumigirl said:


> And just watched the SpaceX launch from last night at Cape Canaveral.......amazing to watch!


It was, a FB friend posted some amazing shots from his yard.   not sure how I feel about not everything being automated tho, brave souls.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay for morning flight Keisha.  I’m s salty they removed all the direct early morning flights.  But I guess I’m with ya, at least I will have more time to pack in the earlier hours. Haha, well sleep?  Maybe.

Ooh bear and spiders, oh my.

Walking time.  Hey will be wearing shades, and hope warm enough still in my shorts.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Early morning stop in before shuffling papers

Night was unevenful at work last night.  I had fun moving pretty thing again last night.  Had a few " christmasy things" arrive in our latest trucks.  They are not putting it out quite yet.  It's enough " reminding " people that there are in fact masking madates again here....tired of getting my butt chewed out by people who don't want to follow guidelines - I don't need people upset that Christmas items are already in stores.  Yes...we all take turns doing shifts watching the door to see if people are wearing masks, and if they are not, we offer them a mask.  Some take it...others will give you piece of their minds   UGH!!!  



keishashadow said:


> Can’t or won’t? You’re a better woman than me. I’d let the pigs wallow in their own filth Site manager would get the message soon enough lol


Yup...it's in the " won't" category.  One of the guys asked this morning if it was me who did them.  I told them...that I was tired of looking at them  "4+ weeks".  Also told them to them I'm not you mother or your wife/partner.  If you won't do that to her...don't do it here!!!!  I have put up notes like Sue mentioned....and it doesn't help.  They could care less.  


Sue M said:


> Vet trip always traumatic. My spaniel is the worst. Puts up such a fuss. Shaking, jumping up on my lap, whining.,,,,,The minute exam is finished she’s fine. Other one , my yorkie-poo just quietly shakes. Poor babies. But we all got thru it.


awwwwww...Poor guys.  I know our pup didn't like the vet either.  He would shake while we were there, then for hours after as well.  


Monykalyn said:


> 2 more days of work!


YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It's getting so close 


Charade67 said:


> I almost forgot - dh has been emailing the woman who contacted him through Ancestry. He found out that she is a few years older than him. He suggested to her that they might be half siblings. It will be interesting to see how she responds to that. I asked him if he would be willing to take a DNA test if she wants to, and he said yes. He also contacted his "niece" in California to see if she matched with this woman too. Stay tuned for more updates.


Such an interesting story.  Hollywood couldn't even make this up!!!!


schumigirl said:


> Going to be a rather nice day today, so still getting use out of summer dresses here, not long till it`s boots and warmer clothes day to day. Last year in the Cotswolds we needed jackets most days, so it`ll be the same this year as we`re going around the same time.


It's been unusually cooler here already.  We usually get one more blast of summer heat.  It hasn't come yet   I'm stubborn and haven't brought out the fall shoes/socks yet.  I'm still rocking my cute little flats and no socks lol - with ice cold feet lol.  I did put socks on last night when I got home...my feet were so cold I had to.  I'm glad your getting some warm weather before the cooler fall and winter weather set in.  It makes for a long winter when the cool weather starts so soon.  


Realfoodfans said:


> We got a few things sorted out but sadly delay on hearing from the Coroner’s office. They have until the 24th to decide on a post mortem so I’m going back up that day. She’s a strong, positive and outgoing person and doing ok though we are talking all the time in between other visitors she’s receiving. My worry is her not eating but I left food for a few days with her.


I'm glad your friend is doing ok.  I am sure you are a great comfort to her right now.  I'll keep all of you in my thoughts and prayers.  


keishashadow said:


> Good morning all, dreary day, going to dive into getting a bit organized & making one of the Italian dishes I rarely make as a bit labor intensive, chicken Ribalto. Need to use up those hot peppers & tomatoes from the Garden


I'm going to have to look that up.  I'm not sure I have heard of that one.  I love trying those recipes on the weekends when I can putter and take my time cooking/baking to create a great meal.  I wish work wouldn't come in the way of that all the time...as I do love to cook and bake for the family.  

Well, I should probably get started shuffling some papers.  The load looks pretty light today.  I am sure I will find other things to keep me busy today.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!  Stay safe!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> I got my copy on Amazon...it was cheaper than the other outlets I saw. I hope you can get it...it's a great read.



It`s sold out on Amazon UK, but I very rarely buy from them unless I have no other options. Might nip into town next few days, there`s a large bookstore there that`ll have it.

Seems it`s a popular choice.




keishashadow said:


> Good morning all, dreary day, going to dive into getting a bit organized & making one of the Italian dishes I rarely make as a bit labor intensive, chicken Ribalto.  Need to use up those hot peppers & tomatoes from the Garden
> 
> never thot of that! Smart
> 
> it’s always a stressful day here too, usually capped off by a treat for the furries & me as a reward lol
> 
> good one, did it work?
> 
> I’m thrilled I now don’t have to leave home at 3 am for flight down!   all things being relative, it’s now a ‘late’ flight time of 7:40 am.  Every little bit counts
> 
> oy!   black bears?  knock on wood, it’s been several years since we had the last one wandering down the middle of the street In the afternoon.  Takes some of them longer than others to find the right place to hunker down once they are unceremoniously booted from ma & pa’s house.  Just like some kids
> 
> i think it was Mac & cheese  Not sure as it’s been so long, would need to find those pictures from so long ago.  Really disliked the last version.  overall disappointed in all (precovid) menu changes.  Even the risotto, which had become my go-to there.
> 
> View attachment 605241
> 
> It was, a FB friend posted some amazing shots from his yard.   not sure how I feel about not everything being automated tho, brave souls.



Where`s Natasha??????? 

Oh it wouldn`t be me going up in that. Challenger images are still in my mind. But, yes very brave souls.

Haven`t heard of that dish??

Nice flight change for you! Much better than the one they had given you.....yes, every little helps.

I remember your picture from a couple of years ago of the bear almost knocking on your door.....well, maybe not knocking, but too darn close for comfort!






Been a stunningly beautiful day today, hot and sunny all round, so a summer dress on this morning, and shorts this afternoon for our later than usual walk. It was just a little too hot to walk with no shade, so we only did 4.5 miles, not too shabby. Nice little breeze down by the water though, but the sun was strong.

Still a few tourists around so the aroma of fish and chips was everywhere as we neared the next town to us......hard to ignore that aroma! But, we did, stuck to our bottled water......

BBQ cooking tonight, going to grill some jerk chicken thighs and chicken and pineapple caribbean style skewers......lots of salad to go with it. Made some regular potato salad this morning, added some green salad onions tonight as we bought some things when we were out earlier. Only onion I can eat. I`m starving.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Hey everyone...stopping in...
I'm pages and pages behind, so I won't quote. 

My sympathies to Real on the loss of her friends husband.
Robo, I will PM you the recipe for the cookies.
Get well wishes to all who've been under the weather!
And a very happy birthday to Carole!!!  I'm so sorry I missed it....my bad...

We had another death.  My dads best friend.  Another funeral to attend this Sunday.

DH has decided he cannot take off of work to go with me to UO for my bday.  I'm very disappointed about that.   DD just cannot take the days off of school...i really miss my travel buddy...
Might go solo.

I guess you could say I'm in a bit of a funk.  Working on pulling myself out....


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Hey everyone...stopping in...
> I'm pages and pages behind, so I won't quote.
> 
> My sympathies to Real on the loss of her friends husband.
> Robo, I will PM you the recipe for the cookies.
> Get well wishes to all who've been under the weather!
> And a very happy birthday to Carole!!!  I'm so sorry I missed it....my bad...
> 
> We had another death.  My dads best friend.  Another funeral to attend this Sunday.
> 
> DH has decided he cannot take off of work to go with me to UO for my bday.  I'm very disappointed about that.   DD just cannot take the days off of school...i really miss my travel buddy...
> Might go solo.
> 
> I guess you could say I'm in a bit of a funk.  Working on pulling myself out....



Lori, I`m so sorry to read of another death of someone close to you. There are times when funerals seem to overtake us. Sending hugs to you my friend. 

Thank you.....I know you`ve been busy......

Yes, get another solo trip planned...that`ll give you something to help with that funk.......


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> It`s sold out on Amazon UK, but I very rarely buy from them unless I have no other options. Might nip into town next few days, there`s a large bookstore there that`ll have it.


 Yeah...it's getting a lot of press on Facebook which is where I first saw it. Amazon had it for $16.80 but other places were selling it for over $20...I brought it work today for a girl I work with...she seemed very interested when I mentioned it to her.


----------



## soniam

Safe and happy travels to everyone traveling soon.

The launch was cool. Put a mad scientist, Musk, in charge, and this is what you get. I like the guy, not bad mouthing him. Thanks to him/his companies, I was able to quit working.



J'aime Paris said:


> Hey everyone...stopping in...
> I'm pages and pages behind, so I won't quote.
> 
> My sympathies to Real on the loss of her friends husband.
> Robo, I will PM you the recipe for the cookies.
> Get well wishes to all who've been under the weather!
> And a very happy birthday to Carole!!!  I'm so sorry I missed it....my bad...
> 
> We had another death.  My dads best friend.  Another funeral to attend this Sunday.
> 
> DH has decided he cannot take off of work to go with me to UO for my bday.  I'm very disappointed about that.   DD just cannot take the days off of school...i really miss my travel buddy...
> Might go solo.
> 
> I guess you could say I'm in a bit of a funk.  Working on pulling myself out....



Sorry about the funeral and trip. I love solo trips. When are you supposed to be going? I bet there is someone that is going to be there.


----------



## Charade67

Wasting time until I can leave work. Slow day today. I did get some good news. My boss says that she will pay me for the week I was out sick. She says she got some business Covid relief money.




Realfoodfans said:


> We got a few things sorted out but sadly delay on hearing from the Coroner’s office. They have until the 24th to decide on a post mortem so I’m going back up that day. She’s a strong, positive and outgoing person and doing ok though we are talking all the time in between other visitors she’s receiving. My worry is her not eating but I left food for a few days with her.


 I am glad to hear she is doing okay. It’s great that you are able to be there for her right now. 



keishashadow said:


> I’m thrilled I now don’t have to leave home at 3 am for flight down! all things being relative, it’s now a ‘late’ flight time of 7:40 am. Every little bit counts


 And here I am complaining about my 9:00 flight. I will need to leave home at 6:00 to be there in time. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I don't need people upset that Christmas items are already in stores.


 People act surprised every year when stores start stocking Christmas stuff. It’s been that was for as long as I can remember.



J'aime Paris said:


> We had another death. My dads best friend. Another funeral to attend this Sunday.


 So sorry to hear this. 



J'aime Paris said:


> DH has decided he cannot take off of work to go with me to UO for my bday. I'm very disappointed about that. DD just cannot take the days off of school...i really miss my travel buddy...
> Might go solo.


When are you planning on going? I haven’t taken my trip yet, but I am already trying to decide when to go back.

15 more minutes…


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Yeah...it's getting a lot of press on Facebook which is where I first saw it. Amazon had it for $16.80 but other places were selling it for over $20...I brought it work today for a girl I work with...she seemed very interested when I mentioned it to her.



That was kind of you Todd, hope she was pleased. 




soniam said:


> Safe and happy travels to everyone traveling soon.
> 
> The launch was cool. Put a mad scientist, Musk, in charge, and this is what you get. I like the guy, not bad mouthing him. Thanks to him/his companies, I was able to quit working.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the funeral and trip. I love solo trips. When are you supposed to be going? I bet there is someone that is going to be there.



I like Musk, he is crazy, but a complete genius. 

My son sent me a long video of him explaining some more detailed equipment SpaceX are working on, boring if you`re not interested but I was fascinated. 

He would have made a wonderful lecturer as he is so enigmatic and his enthusiasm shines through in droves. He knows his stuff and explains things so easily, so you know he genuinely understands all of it in great detail. 




Charade67 said:


> Wasting time until I can leave work. Slow day today. I did get some good news. My boss says that she will pay me for the week I was out sick. She says she got some business Covid relief money.
> 
> 
> I am glad to hear she is doing okay. It’s great that you are able to be there for her right now.
> 
> And here I am complaining about my 9:00 flight. I will need to leave home at 6:00 to be there in time.
> 
> People act surprised every year when stores start stocking Christmas stuff. It’s been that was for as long as I can remember.
> 
> So sorry to hear this.
> 
> 
> When are you planning on going? I haven’t taken my trip yet, but I am already trying to decide when to go back.
> 
> 15 more minutes…



So you wouldn`t normally be paid for sickness? It`s mostly the norm over here you get paid for sickness in most places. 

The thing about Christmas things in so early, is it does get earlier every year, that`s what shocks me every time. And people buy it! We saw someone today buy up sweet mince pies, I`m sure the sell by date will be end of October. 

I adore Christmas and every single thing about it, but too early even for me in late July into August. 




Dinner was lovely......Tom does work wonders with the grill outside......chicken was just spicy enough. 

Dark here at 7.30 now......


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> So you wouldn`t normally be paid for sickness? It`s mostly the norm over here you get paid for sickness in most places.


I only work part time and don’t get benefits, so usually no sick pay for me.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lynne just us to Devon.  Some time for each other.

J’aime thank you for your condolences and every sympathy to you and your Dad on his loss.  Sadly will be long delay till we can have a funeral.  Charles was my husband’s best friend and it’s really hit him.

Charade glad you got your pay.  Used to be the case everyone here got sick pay but apparently so many people on 0 hours contracts get no employment sick pay here these days.

Another beautiful day and we are all packed and ready for off in the morning.  We enjoy the journey and have planned a coffee stop en route and planning to eat on the coast before we go to the property.

Hope everyone has a good evening.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I only work part time and don’t get benefits, so usually no sick pay for me.



That`s not good. 

We always worked for large international companies, so sick pay and things like maternity leave were always top notch. Most people I know are still the same. 

Our maternity leave is always fabulous too. I remember being really shocked when one of the ladies from the hotel said she was working up to a week before the baby was due and would be back after 4 weeks. Shocking. 

I was lucky I stopped working at 6 months pregnant and went back part time with all benefits and vacation time when he was 7 months old. Best of both worlds then I decided being a full time mum was better than anything......moving away helped make that decision too though. 




I found my Christmas Vacation dvd.......it was in among the cd`s in another cabinet. Least it didn`t turn up somewhere weird. 

Having some mango fool as a snack....very refreshing.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Twiddling my thumbs again today.   I'm glad dh's on his way home.  He texted me...he should be home by dinner/supper time.  He gets to open 4 gifts tonight...since he went to bed extra early Monday, and missed out on opening that night.  So it's an opening palooza lol!!!!



J'aime Paris said:


> We had another death. My dads best friend. Another funeral to attend this Sunday.
> 
> DH has decided he cannot take off of work to go with me to UO for my bday. I'm very disappointed about that. DD just cannot take the days off of school...i really miss my travel buddy...
> Might go solo.


Sorry to hear about another person close to you passing away.   I hope you get to have a vacation...even if it's not the way you imagined it to be.  


Charade67 said:


> My boss says that she will pay me for the week I was out sick. She says she got some business Covid relief money.


That's great.  I'm fortunate, that I get sick days.  I feel like more companies will be forced to pay employees to stay home and implement " sick day pay" .  If they don't, people are going to come to work sick - covid or not....because they can't afford to NOT work.  I hope it starts to happen more that companies implement more sick days.  


Realfoodfans said:


> Another beautiful day and we are all packed and ready for off in the morning. We enjoy the journey and have planned a coffee stop en route and planning to eat on the coast before we go to the property.


Enjoy your travels!


schumigirl said:


> I found my Christmas Vacation dvd.......it was in among the cd`s in another cabinet. Least it didn`t turn up somewhere weird.


Yay...you found it!!!  It was dark last night at 9:00 when I drove home last night...it's starting to get dusk by 8:15 - 8:30.  I hate to see the darkness arrive.  

Well...off to shuffle more papers around.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Twiddling my thumbs again today.   I'm glad dh's on his way home.  He texted me...he should be home by dinner/supper time.  He gets to open 4 gifts tonight...since he went to bed extra early Monday, and missed out on opening that night.  So it's an opening palooza lol!!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about another person close to you passing away.   I hope you get to have a vacation...even if it's not the way you imagined it to be.
> 
> That's great.  I'm fortunate, that I get sick days.  I feel like more companies will be forced to pay employees to stay home and implement " sick day pay" .  If they don't, people are going to come to work sick - covid or not....because they can't afford to NOT work.  I hope it starts to happen more that companies implement more sick days.
> 
> Enjoy your travels!
> 
> Yay...you found it!!!  It was dark last night at 9:00 when I drove home last night...it's starting to get dusk by 8:15 - 8:30.  I hate to see the darkness arrive.
> 
> Well...off to shuffle more papers around.



lol....I love opening presents and also love watching everyone else opening theirs too......sounds a lovely evening for you both, and yes, glad he`ll be home and hope he enjoys seeing his gifts and loves them.

Oh the dvd that "nobody" moved......."somebody" (not me) had another clearout of dvd`s and cd`s to the charity store recently........but somebody claims he didn`t mix the dvd`s and cd`s......hmmm. Not sure I believe him 

Have a great evening.


----------



## Charade67

I work for an individual, not a large corporation, so unfortunately no benefits. We are so small that we are literally the boss and one employee. The other therapist in the office is an independent practitioner who rents office space and secretarial services from my boss. The one advantage that I do have is the ability to take time off whenever I want. My boss is really good about letting me take time off for whatever reasons.

I found one more shirt that I want to take on my trip.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Lori, I`m so sorry to read of another death of someone close to you. There are times when funerals seem to overtake us. Sending hugs to you my friend.
> 
> Thank you.....I know you`ve been busy......
> 
> Yes, get another solo trip planned...that`ll give you something to help with that funk.......


Thank you very much Carole!!




soniam said:


> Safe and happy travels to everyone traveling soon.
> 
> The launch was cool. Put a mad scientist, Musk, in charge, and this is what you get. I like the guy, not bad mouthing him. Thanks to him/his companies, I was able to quit working.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the funeral and trip. I love solo trips. When are you supposed to be going? I bet there is someone that is going to be there.


Thank you soniam!
Was thinking the week after my actual bday, so Nov 13-18.  




Charade67 said:


> Wasting time until I can leave work. Slow day today. I did get some good news. My boss says that she will pay me for the week I was out sick. She says she got some business Covid relief money.
> 
> 
> I am glad to hear she is doing okay. It’s great that you are able to be there for her right now.
> 
> And here I am complaining about my 9:00 flight. I will need to leave home at 6:00 to be there in time.
> 
> People act surprised every year when stores start stocking Christmas stuff. It’s been that was for as long as I can remember.
> 
> So sorry to hear this.
> 
> 
> When are you planning on going? I haven’t taken my trip yet, but I am already trying to decide when to go back.
> 
> 15 more minutes…


Glad you'll get paid for your missed work.  Very nice of your employer!

Thinking of Nov 13-18 for UO.....always nice to have another trip on the horizon!




Realfoodfans said:


> Lynne just us to Devon.  Some time for each other.
> 
> J’aime thank you for your condolences and every sympathy to you and your Dad on his loss.  Sadly will be long delay till we can have a funeral.  Charles was my husband’s best friend and it’s really hit him.
> 
> Charade glad you got your pay.  Used to be the case everyone here got sick pay but apparently so many people on 0 hours contracts get no employment sick pay here these days.
> 
> Another beautiful day and we are all packed and ready for off in the morning.  We enjoy the journey and have planned a coffee stop en route and planning to eat on the coast before we go to the property.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good evening.


Thank you, Real   
I'm guessing that funerals have to wait currently in the UK?   Would make the mourning that much more difficult...




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Twiddling my thumbs again today.   I'm glad dh's on his way home.  He texted me...he should be home by dinner/supper time.  He gets to open 4 gifts tonight...since he went to bed extra early Monday, and missed out on opening that night.  So it's an opening palooza lol!!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about another person close to you passing away.   I hope you get to have a vacation...even if it's not the way you imagined it to be.
> 
> That's great.  I'm fortunate, that I get sick days.  I feel like more companies will be forced to pay employees to stay home and implement " sick day pay" .  If they don't, people are going to come to work sick - covid or not....because they can't afford to NOT work.  I hope it starts to happen more that companies implement more sick days.
> 
> Enjoy your travels!
> 
> Yay...you found it!!!  It was dark last night at 9:00 when I drove home last night...it's starting to get dusk by 8:15 - 8:30.  I hate to see the darkness arrive.
> 
> Well...off to shuffle more papers around.


Such a wonderful thing for your DH!!   (I'm turning 50 as well...ugh!)

Thank you, Pumpkin...
I may have to make lemonade out of the trip situation.






I feel like I've been given a big hug by y'all here!!  I guess I really needed one....many, many thanks!

Maybe I'll give those airfares another look???


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, not wanting to hearing of another death.  So sorry to hear, Paris.  Yay for a November trip for your birthday.  

Hehe, being asked what’s for dinner.  Pumpkin, I should hang a sign and say, I’m not the every day cook.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh if an AP holder is around in Universal tomorrow afternoon, on the usoap Facebook page, universal said there may or may not be some fun in park surprises for AP holders, so make sure you wear your AP lanyard tomorrow.  Eh, as always, I’m a day, well two days, late.  But I hope someone goes and lets us know if there is indeed some in park fun for AP holders. 

And yay, little one picked up Chinese food on way home from her friend’s place, as both in the same class.  No cooking for this momma.


----------



## soniam

J'aime Paris said:


> Thank you soniam!
> Was thinking the week after my actual bday, so Nov 13-18.



I am actually arriving on the morning of the 18th. My husband and son won't make it until the night of the 19th. PM me if you want to hook up. My birthday is on November 9th, when is yours. I have never actually been in the parks on my actual birthday. One year we were at Disney a day before my birthday.


----------



## Charade67

J'aime Paris said:


> Thinking of Nov 13-18 for UO.....always nice to have another trip on the horizon!





J'aime Paris said:


> (I'm turning 50 as well...ugh!)


I already want to plan another trip, but November will be too soon for me. Plus my daughter’s birthday is November 14. I spent my 50th at Universal. It was a great trip.


----------



## soniam

J'aime Paris said:


> (I'm turning 50 as well...ugh!)


I didn't see this part. I am turning 50 next year. Probably won't get to do any trips on the actual day though, since son is in school and husband still works. Plus, we are going to Orlando again during Thanksgiving week next year and hopefully taking my mother on her first trip to WDW. My husband turns 50 next year too, so we are hoping to do a big trip for just us next summer.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Oh no, not wanting to hearing of another death.  So sorry to hear, Paris.  Yay for a November trip for your birthday.
> 
> Hehe, being asked what’s for dinner.  Pumpkin, I should hang a sign and say, I’m not the every day cook.


Thank you, Lynne...appreciated!




soniam said:


> I am actually arriving on the morning of the 18th. My husband and son won't make it until the night of the 19th. PM me if you want to hook up. My birthday is on November 9th, when is yours. I have never actually been in the parks on my actual birthday. One year we were at Disney a day before my birthday.


Nov 6th

I'll let you know if I end up booking something.




Charade67 said:


> I already want to plan another trip, but November will be too soon for me. Plus my daughter’s birthday is November 14. I spent my 50th at Universal. It was a great trip.


Turning 50 isn't something I look forward to....that's why a trip sounded like a good distraction.




soniam said:


> I didn't see this part. I am turning 50 next year. Probably won't get to do any trips on the actual day though, since son is in school and husband still works. Plus, we are going to Orlando again during Thanksgiving week next year and hopefully taking my mother on her first trip to WDW. My husband turns 50 next year too, so we are hoping to do a big trip for just us next summer.


Yeah, I'm lowkey hiding from the 50 part, lol!!


----------



## soniam

[


J'aime Paris said:


> Thank you, Lynne...appreciated!
> 
> Nov 6th
> 
> I'll let you know if I end up booking something.
> 
> Turning 50 isn't something I look forward to....that's why a trip sounded like a good distraction.
> 
> Yeah, I'm lowkey hiding from the 50 part, lol!!



I haven't told too many people that I am turning 50 either. I mean family obviously knows. I kept it quiet at work before I quit, because so many people are much younger than me. As my dad says, better to be getting older than to not be getting older.


----------



## keishashadow

Yum yum in our tums.  Dinner was delish, with leftovers for tomorrow & takeout containers to be delivered to my DS.

sauce reminded me of lava.  Used those garden tomatoes

The chicken/veggie mix before being lightly sauced & baked.  Served with spaghetti noodles.  Made the mistake of sampling the peppers out of garden to ‘see how hot they were’.  Milk, bring me the milk



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I wish work wouldn't come in the way of that all the time...as I do love to cook and bake for the family.


pesky work. When i did toil full time, tried that cook all day Sunday thing/eat all week.  Hogwash lol


schumigirl said:


> Still a few tourists around so the aroma of fish and chips was everywhere as we neared the next town to us......hard to ignore that aroma! But, we did, stuck to our bottled water......


willpower!


soniam said:


> Put a mad scientist, Musk, in charge, and this is what you get. I like the guy, not bad mouthing him. Thanks to him/his companies, I was able to quit working.


lol a great description.  He some across so intense, almost frightening


Charade67 said:


> And here I am complaining about my 9:00 flight. I will need to leave home at 6:00 to be there in time.


that’s still early in my book


schumigirl said:


> I like Musk, he is crazy, but a complete genius.


funny how that often works out.  Me, I’m obsessed with how good his mummy looks Lol. Wonder what magical elixir she uses To stay so young looking?  Maybe sonny boy whipped up something


schumigirl said:


> I adore Christmas and every single thing about it, but too early even for me in late July into August.


has Xmas in July segued over there yet?  It’s rather popular here for dining, events & sales In the shops.


Realfoodfans said:


> Another beautiful day and we are all packed and ready for off in the morning. We enjoy the journey and have planned a coffee stop en route and planning to eat on the coast before we go to the property.


happy trails


schumigirl said:


> but somebody claims he didn`t mix the dvd`s and cd`s......hmmm. Not sure I believe him


time to call in Detective Poirot


J'aime Paris said:


> Such a wonderful thing for your DH!! (I'm turning 50 as well...ugh!)


I‘m sure it’s difficult to believe, as that is a milestone, however; it is all relative.  A decade from now 50 will sound young.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I work for an individual, not a large corporation, so unfortunately no benefits. We are so small that we are literally the boss and one employee. The other therapist in the office is an independent practitioner who rents office space and secretarial services from my boss. The one advantage that I do have is the ability to take time off whenever I want. My boss is really good about letting me take time off for whatever reasons.
> 
> I found one more shirt that I want to take on my trip.
> 
> View attachment 605316



The differences in our countries are massive. Even when I worked for my best friend, I was her Practice Manager for 2 years, I still got sick/vacation pay. Again, very different policies between our nations, I understand that, it`s just how many folks over there don`t get these benefits that always surprises me even today. Glad you ahve an understanding boss though, that is good to hear especially with your mum living a bit away from you. 

Nice tee shirt.......I like that one a lot.




J'aime Paris said:


> Thank you, Lynne...appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> Nov 6th
> 
> I'll let you know if I end up booking something.
> 
> 
> 
> Turning 50 isn't something I look forward to....that's why a trip sounded like a good distraction.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm lowkey hiding from the 50 part, lol!!



Shout it loud and proud you`ll be 50 Lori.....no one will believe you as you look so good!!! 

I loved my 50th celebrations......get that trip sorted and celebrate!!! 

Hope your dad is doing ok, he must be feeling so bad right now. I`m glad you`re so close to them Lori. 







keishashadow said:


> Yum yum in our tums.  Dinner was delish, with leftovers for tomorrow & takeout containers to be delivered to my DS.
> 
> sauce reminded me of lava.  Used those garden tomatoes
> View attachment 605354
> The chicken/veggie mix before being lightly sauced & baked.  Served with spaghetti noodles.  Made the mistake of sampling the peppers out of garden to ‘see how hot they were’.  Milk, bring me the milk
> View attachment 605355
> 
> pesky work. When i did toil full time, tried that cook all day Sunday thing/eat all week.  Hogwash lol
> 
> willpower!
> 
> lol a great description.  He some across so intense, almost frightening
> 
> that’s still early in my book
> 
> funny how that often works out.  Me, I’m obsessed with how good his mummy looks Lol. Wonder what magical elixir she uses To stay so young looking?  Maybe sonny boy whipped up something
> 
> has Xmas in July segued over there yet?  It’s rather popular here for dining, events & sales In the shops.
> 
> happy trails
> 
> time to call in Detective Poirot
> 
> I‘m sure it’s difficult to believe, as that is a milestone, however; it is all relative.  A decade from now 50 will sound young.



lol.....hope the chillies weren`t too bad! Sounds a lovely dish though......Tom wants the bourbon chicken on Sunday, so I`m going to make it then, I just need some soy sauce I think. 

Well, the Christmas movie channel started up on July 1st and a place we bought one of our Christmas trees had a July sale on this year.......crazy. But generally no we aren`t as bad as that yet.....but cards, wrapping paper are definetely sneaking in earlier and earlier........

Poirot......lol......oh goodness, yes, willpower.....I`ve heard of that being a true gift......never had much of it myself!! Yes, I think Mr Musk has created something for her, she looks amazing! He is a strange one for sure, but as I said to you I think, I could listen to him talk for hours and never get bored. I tried to watch Bezos one night.....ugh....I switched off after 2 minutes, completely without personality or character.





Woke up this morning feeling as though I had a hangover!! Only had tonic water last night, I think I must not have slept great. Tom just told me I was yapping in my sleep last night about missing appointments  I don`t have a single appointment this month, then I muttered something about driving.......not a clue.

Going to be another warm and glorious day today, I`m sure when it changes we`ll really feel it, but enjoying these late summer days while we can. 

No muffins this morning, just plain old toast and preserves and again no clue for dinner tonight, I need to think later what I want. Out walking first though......might pop into town today as I have some birthday money my lovely mummy sent me to get something nice. Then again, if going to be really nice, might just set up in the garden for the rest of the day.

Friday.....yep, even us ladies of leisure still love that Friday feeling. 





























Have a wonderful Friday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Sweet of your mum to gift you funds to find something nice, Schumi.  Glad your weather is good enough to enjoy time in the garden.  And yep, I always enjoy my Friday feeling.  So happy it’s the end of this week day routine.  Particularly means next two will be a different week day routine, so very happy about that.  

Keisha, did you hear, limiting to two bottles of liquor in our state stores?  Shortages of bubbly, what?  Eh, if it was more around the holidays, I can see people wanting to send several others to buy 2 bottles for them, LOL.  Safe travels.  And dinner sounded great.  Yeah, my one brother said his very hot pepper plants are bursting with big enough to pick peppers. I’m sure he will give us a good handful.  And yep, milk at the ready.  Though most will be eaten by my DH.  I swear, he has no taste buds.  I do like spicy hot, nose clearing fine, but not so hot I have to get milk. As we had chinese last night, that hot mustard does a good job of that nose clearing. I like to put some of that mustard on my egg roll.    

And a nice day for us. 80 degrees the high, with those pesky scattered showers predicted later in the day. But warm enough now, I hear the AC going. I guess. Says it’s 70 out, cloud covering sky, and oh so humid. Air quality is good, so hoping some of that early day humidity will burn off. Weather lady said partly sunny day. I hope that sunny part is when I do my lunchtime walk.

Fabulous Friday feeling homies.  Yay!  A Friday it is.

And yeah, no comment on that turning 50.  That was umm, in my past. Shh.


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> I’m away from the boards and now playing catsup here !
> 
> buckeev!
> Always love when you check in with us
> Stay safe
> Good to read you did not get slammed by the storm
> I can remember when you were hit hard some years back with destruction
> 
> No more repeats like that for you.
> 
> I am so behind and trying to check in to see how all the homies have been doing
> 
> Hugs to all!
> Happy trails for all going to the Darkside this month.


----------



## Sue M

Charade yay for painters!

Keisha it might have marginally worked. I just can’t understand how people can leave their dirty dishes in the sink in a staff room. So ignorant.
I still have to leave house at 3am for 6:00 flight, ugh. Contemplating staying at daughters house. She’s a lot closer to airport.

Schumi ugh big spiders!  Yikes. I’m chicken and call husband to deal with it!

Lynne we have opposite problem. They removed my afternoon connecting flights going home so I have to overnight in Seattle to wait for morning flight.

Pumpkin that’s terrible people are being idiots about following rules. And now we have to show vaccine passport to gain entry to some places. I feel bad about workers getting the brunt of peoples anger. Some restaurants have decided to do takeout only to avoid unruly people. Sad.

it’s like magic with my 2, the minute they’re done with their exam they’re fine lol.

Schumi bbq sounds good. Love jerk chicken.

Paris sorry about your dads BFF. You should absolutely go yourself! I’ve heard solo trips are a blast!

Charade glad you’re getting sick pay!  I’m kinda surprised to hear there’s offices that don’t give sick pay.
Good tee find!  I saw that one in Walmart but unfortunately they only had one, and it was an xs. I may go to the larger store and have anoth


Schumi here Mat leave is 1yr. 4 weeks is shocking!
Yay for finding your DVD and birthday money!

Paris, 50 is just a number! 


Realfood safe travels.

Pumpkin yay for DH coming home and presents!

Soniam your dad is a wise man! Certainly better than the alternative.

Lynne lol!  I tell my husband he has probably singed his taste buds off!  

Yesterday we BBQd burgers, oldest dds fav!  And was last nice day for awhile. Also got a nice walk in. 
Today the storm moved in. Torrential rain at times, supposed to get high wind gusts too. Never a good combination. We have several tall trees around our property. I hate wind. 
We may even have lightning a rarity here. A good day to stay home! Weather will still be unsettled the next few days so doubt I’ll go paddling tomorrow. 
DH bought chicken yesterday for chicken soup today. A good soup day!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Sweet of your mum to gift you funds to find something nice, Schumi.  Glad your weather is good enough to enjoy time in the garden.  And yep, I always enjoy my Friday feeling.  So happy it’s the end of this week day routine.  Particularly means next two will be a different week day routine, so very happy about that.
> 
> Keisha, did you hear, limiting to two bottles of liquor in our state stores?  Shortages of bubbly, what?  Eh, if it was more around the holidays, I can see people wanting to send several others to buy 2 bottles for them, LOL.  Safe travels.  And dinner sounded great.  Yeah, my one brother said his very hot pepper plants are bursting with big enough to pick peppers. I’m sure he will give us a good handful.  And yep, milk at the ready.  Though most will be eaten by my DH.  I swear, he has no taste buds.  I do like spicy hot, nose clearing fine, but not so hot I have to get milk. As we had chinese last night, that hot mustard does a good job of that nose clearing. I like to put some of that mustard on my egg roll.
> 
> And a nice day for us. 80 degrees the high, with those pesky scattered showers predicted later in the day. But warm enough now, I hear the AC going. I guess. Says it’s 70 out, cloud covering sky, and oh so humid. Air quality is good, so hoping some of that early day humidity will burn off. Weather lady said partly sunny day. I hope that sunny part is when I do my lunchtime walk.
> 
> Fabulous Friday feeling homies.  Yay!  A Friday it is.
> 
> And yeah, no comment on that turning 50.  That was umm, in my past. Shh.



When do you leave Lynne for your trip, is it the 19th? I`m sure you`ll have the best time...and you have the RIP tour with Patster.......hope you enjoy that too  

Why did I think you didn`t eat spicy stuff ever? 

"Gift you funds" is the funniest way to describe birthday money ever.......never heard anyone use that expression for a present before. But, yes, will buy something rather lovely with it. 





Thoroughly enjoyed our walk as well this morning, did 6 miles, home and showered then out to pick up a few bits and pieces........going to do Janet`s Bourbon chicken recipe she gave me tonight, so I needed cider vinegar and soy sauce, had run out of both. Hope it turns out ok.......

This afternoon has been a lazy one, laundry on the line and will dried in no time, and done some baking for the weekend and a church event tomorrow that they asked for baking donations to be handed in, plus make a few things for us while I`m at it. 

Another sunny, hot day here......Tom was snoozing on one of the sofa`s by the windows in the kitchen earlier, sun was beating down on him lol.......they`re floor to ceiling bifold doors, so lots of sunshine through them, he was like a cat on that sofa. 

3rd batch of baking ready to come out........


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's Friday  

I was sitting in my chair...and I honestly thought it was Friday night last night.  I was like....ugh...one more day.  Only 6 more hours (give or take) until the weekend.  Gosh...it seems like it was a long week.  Not sure what's on the agenda for the weekend.  One thing I will do is to sort the clothes we decided to sell from our closet.  We cleaned out our closet last weekend of all the clothing we no longer fit or was just old and out of style.  I have a good lot of clothing to sort into smaller groups to sell.  So that will take up a good portion of my weekend.  It felt good to get that chore done.  Now, I can focus on reorganizing the closet with some sort of closet organizer to maximize how we use it.  We actually have a decent size closet...but just need to reconfigure it.

@Charade 67  great t-shirt for your trip.  Also, it's great your boss is great for time off.  I have to say our branch manager is the same.  I'm extremely lucky he is so flexible.  It was great when the kids were younger and I was always running them to appointments, sicks days ...and now when we decide last minute to leave early and head to the city to see the kids.  I definitely will miss that flexibility if I ever find a different job.

@Sue M  enjoy your chicken soup.  I LOVE a good bowl of soup - especially chicken!  It sounds like a perfect day for soup!!!!!!!

@Lynne G  limiting alcohol.  wow...there must be shortages somewhere.  Have a great weekend.  What is your countdown at now?

@schumigirl enjoy the $$$ your mom sent you.  Those are the best gifts.  I hope your trip into town goes great and you find something special to buy.  I'm sure you had your eye on something special.

@soniam  I am turning 50 too in the new year.  It definitely is a right of passage, and like you, we haven't told many people.  Many of dh's work didn't know he was turning 50 until I posted on FB of his birthday surprise.  It's just one of those things.  I do love it when people tell me that I don't look old enough to be a Grammie lol  I love being the young fun grammie who takes her down water slides and will get onto the playground to play with her

@J'aime Paris  I too and turning 50 in the new year.  With covid and travel restrictions who knows what or when we will actually get to do what we had planned to celebrate our birthdays.

Well...I should probably shuffle some papers.  That is why they actually pay me a wage.

Have a great day everyone.  Stay safe!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh I do like spicy Schumi, just not burn my mouth enough to run for a glass of milk.  Yep, Sunday it is.  And yes, looking forward to that  RIP night, as little one is joining us.

Lunchtime walk was overcast, but still wore my shades. Though did not think rain was in morning forecast, but clearly looked like it had rained.


----------



## Charade67

Painters are here working. Can’t wait to see the finished product.

Had an interesting dermatologist appointment today. I have what I thought was a blood blister on my leg, but it’s not healing. The doctor decided that a biopsy was in order. Hope it isn’t anything too serious.




keishashadow said:


> that’s still early in my book


 I originally had an 11:00 flight. If I had known it would be moved up 2 hours I would have paid a little more and flown out of the airport close to home. 



schumigirl said:


> Nice tee shirt.......I like that one a lot.


 Thank you. If I remember correctly you are a Scooby fan too. 



Lynne G said:


> Keisha, did you hear, limiting to two bottles of liquor in our state stores? Shortages of bubbly, what?


 An alcohol shortage now? There seems to be a shortage of so many things right now.



Sue M said:


> Good tee find! I saw that one in Walmart but unfortunately they only had one, and it was an xs. I may go to the larger store and have anoth


 I found mine in Kohl’s. Do you have those there?



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Now, I can focus on reorganizing the closet with some sort of closet organizer to maximize how we use it. We actually have a decent size closet...but just need to reconfigure it.


I would love to find a good way to organize our closets . Ours are too small.

I need to go find something to do. I am literally watching paint, actually primer, dry.


----------



## Lynne G

Pumpkin, your flight changes stink.  But ya gotta do what ya gotta do for time away.  I just wish they’d not changed the flights I pick, and have the lowest price, as now I have funds to use by June of next year.  Good and bad, as even if flight cheap, it’s all the other stuff that costs with it.  Though I am thinking May be the next year we get to the parks during that Mardi Gras time.  Food and floats look great.  

But spooky it is, as it’s also a fun time. Though kids are also saying January. So we will see.

And for those that have those platinum passes for SW parks, the water park near BGT is now open year round. When we had those passes, and used them for our holiday day trip a few years ago, they we closed, even though Aquadica stayed open.


----------



## Sue M

Charade, nope. No Kohl's here. I’ll go to the big Walmart after this storm blows away and hope they have larger selection. I really liked that tee. 
Hope the biopsy is ok.


----------



## keishashadow

Spent a few hours bringing beginnings of halloween decorations up from basement storage area.

Some unseen creepy crawly (Boris? Is that you) took a chimp on my thumb near the joint. Now, have ice on it as nearly doubled in size. May take a Benadryl sooner vs later but, they make me drowsy and it’s Friday Night Lights



Sue M said:


> Contemplating staying at daughters house. She’s a lot closer to airport.


I’m sure she’d be thrilled to have you.  I insisted my DS spend the night before we leave.  That way I can shake the bed in the dawn’s early light lol


Sue M said:


> We have several tall trees around our property. I hate wind.


Always afraid our power will go out.  Never got round to buying a generator 


schumigirl said:


> When do you leave Lynne for your trip, is it the 19th? I`m sure you`ll have the best time...and you have the RIP tour with Patster.......hope you enjoy that too


Pat & family are such lovely people!  Always enjoyed being on tour with them. His Mom was a real fire cracker.  Not sure if she’s still along for the trip.  Say hey for me


schumigirl said:


> he was like a cat on that sofa.


Exactly what I thot as you started to describe it. You are quite the wordsmith.   


Charade67 said:


> Had an interesting dermatologist appointment today. I have what I thought was a blood blister on my leg, but it’s not healing. The doctor decided that a biopsy was in order. Hope it isn’t anything too serious.


Best wishes.  No many how many I have processed, always a relief to get that report back no matter what the outcome 


Charade67 said:


> An alcohol shortage now? There seems to be a shortage of so many things right now.


Hadnt heard that at our PA state stores.  Not a surprise as I’m lucky to visit twice a year. Tend to buy by the case or in bulk if possible there 


Charade67 said:


> I need to go find something to do. I am literally watching paint, actually primer, dry.


Lol 


Lynne G said:


> And for those that have those platinum passes for SW parks, the water park near BGT is now open year round


Busch Gardens, across the street?  Never tried it out. I do detest that congested drive down I4   Have seen one too many serious wrecks.  Haven’t made that drive in at least 5 years.  

IMO it’s not speed being the main factor, just aggressive/reckless drivers.  Have seen it worse than DC beltway traffic

Of course, I drive out of my way to always avoid I4.  No issue with either bee-line or greenway from airport Could just be ima ‘a chicken’ lol. 

Todd’s our resident expert here on the roads  …curious to his input


----------



## Lynne G

Eh, we never had an issue commuting to BGT from SW area.  Though one time coming back, we were not the only ones pulled over under the overpass, as it was raining so hard, your fast wipers were of no help. It’s not a bad drive, but then again, I’m used to driving with those who think they are more important than all the other drivers.  They were in rare form on the short drive we went on to get that chicken place meal.  Little one was in the mood for it as was the first meal of the day.  

Eh, almost time I’m going to do some bill paying and errands. Though I hate ending my day when school’s out.

Tomorrow, will get the luggage out, I guess.  At least little one has offered to drop me off.  Yay!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne - just saw, I’m safe lol don’t drink any of that fancy stuffs

The PLCB cited “sustained supply chain disruptions and product shortages” as the primary cause of restrictions on some 43 items.

PLCB spokesman Shawn Kelly told the Associated Press that bars, restaurants and other customers were informed of the purchase restrictions and he blamed them on the pandemic.

“If you take a look at stories that have come out from around the country because of covid-19, supply chains have been disrupted, production had been disrupted,” said Kelly. “In some cases there have been shortages of cans and bottles.”

The list of items to be rationed includes specific brands of bourbon, champagne, cognac, tequila and whiskey. Among them: Dom Perignon Champagne, several varieties of Moet & Chandon and Veuve Clicquot Champagne, Hennessy Cognac, Jack Daniel’s Old No. 7 Black Label Tennessee Whiskey and Sazerac Straight Rye Whiskey.


----------



## macraven

Lynne give Patrick (patster) a big hi from me when you see him.
Think it was maybe close to 3 weeks ago he told me you were the last one to contact him to fill his private hhn tour in September

I’m glad he was able to get 12 in his group!
He was in many of myprivate tours but our dates at the parks over the years, have not matched up

Just now got back on the Dis
Had issues with the 2 step sign in last 4 days
Not a fan of having to do the 2 step set up to sign in every 30 th day

I could read but not post.
But that’s all behind me for the next 26 days 

Dinner tonight is shrimp!
Come on over if you are hungry. 

If you are shrimp sensitive, I’ll make you a PB&J


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Lynne give Patrick (patster) a big hi from me when you see him.
> Think it was maybe close to 3 weeks ago he told me you were the last one to contact him to fill his private hhn tour in September
> 
> I’m glad he was able to get 12 in his group!
> He was in many of myprivate tours but our dates at the parks over the years, have not matched up
> 
> Just now got back on the Dis
> Had issues with the 2 step sign in last 4 days
> Not a fan of having to do the 2 step set up to sign in every 30 th day
> 
> I could read but not post.
> But that’s all behind me for the next 26 days
> 
> Dinner tonight is shrimp!
> Come on over if you are hungry.
> 
> If you are shrimp sensitive, I’ll make you a PB&J



Yay....you`re back!!!! 

Fantastic.....it`s not the same without you........

Shrimp......even though I`m full with Janet`s bourbon chicken dish......there`s always room for shrimp!!!


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody   

It's almost go time...got my hair cut, eyebrows waxed and pedicure done.  Instacart order placed and checked into our SW flight.

Still have a few last minute things to pack and a load of laundry to do.

I'm getting more excited by the minute...I know I'm forgetting something...

keisha...oh no, a Jack Daniels shortage 

Lynne, looks like we're going on the same tour with Pat 

Carole, save some Bourbon Chicken for me...sounds delicious.

Have a great rest of your day ...I'm off to pack


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Everyone is pulling the luggage out, flight information downloaded, packing is next.....yay...travel day is close for a few of you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's Friday
> 
> I was sitting in my chair...and I honestly thought it was Friday night last night.  I was like....ugh...one more day.  Only 6 more hours (give or take) until the weekend.  Gosh...it seems like it was a long week.  Not sure what's on the agenda for the weekend.  One thing I will do is to sort the clothes we decided to sell from our closet.  We cleaned out our closet last weekend of all the clothing we no longer fit or was just old and out of style.  I have a good lot of clothing to sort into smaller groups to sell.  So that will take up a good portion of my weekend.  It felt good to get that chore done.  Now, I can focus on reorganizing the closet with some sort of closet organizer to maximize how we use it.  We actually have a decent size closet...but just need to reconfigure it.
> 
> @Charade 67  great t-shirt for your trip.  Also, it's great your boss is great for time off.  I have to say our branch manager is the same.  I'm extremely lucky he is so flexible.  It was great when the kids were younger and I was always running them to appointments, sicks days ...and now when we decide last minute to leave early and head to the city to see the kids.  I definitely will miss that flexibility if I ever find a different job.
> 
> @Sue M  enjoy your chicken soup.  I LOVE a good bowl of soup - especially chicken!  It sounds like a perfect day for soup!!!!!!!
> 
> @Lynne G  limiting alcohol.  wow...there must be shortages somewhere.  Have a great weekend.  What is your countdown at now?
> 
> @schumigirl enjoy the $$$ your mom sent you.  Those are the best gifts.  I hope your trip into town goes great and you find something special to buy.  I'm sure you had your eye on something special.
> 
> @soniam  I am turning 50 too in the new year.  It definitely is a right of passage, and like you, we haven't told many people.  Many of dh's work didn't know he was turning 50 until I posted on FB of his birthday surprise.  It's just one of those things.  I do love it when people tell me that I don't look old enough to be a Grammie lol  I love being the young fun grammie who takes her down water slides and will get onto the playground to play with her
> 
> @J'aime Paris  I too and turning 50 in the new year.  With covid and travel restrictions who knows what or when we will actually get to do what we had planned to celebrate our birthdays.
> 
> Well...I should probably shuffle some papers.  That is why they actually pay me a wage.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.  Stay safe!!!!



I love a good clear out of closets and drawers.....makes room for more new stuff....lol....

Didn`t get anything with birthday money mum gave me, but I`m sure I will....

Have a great weekend.......




Charade67 said:


> Painters are here working. Can’t wait to see the finished product.
> 
> Had an interesting dermatologist appointment today. I have what I thought was a blood blister on my leg, but it’s not healing. The doctor decided that a biopsy was in order. Hope it isn’t anything too serious.
> 
> 
> I originally had an 11:00 flight. If I had known it would be moved up 2 hours I would have paid a little more and flown out of the airport close to home.
> 
> Thank you. If I remember correctly you are a Scooby fan too.
> 
> An alcohol shortage now? There seems to be a shortage of so many things right now.
> 
> I found mine in Kohl’s. Do you have those there?
> 
> I would love to find a good way to organize our closets . Ours are too small.
> 
> I need to go find something to do. I am literally watching paint, actually primer, dry.



Hope you`re happy with the paintwork when it`s done, it`s lovely to see home improvements.

yep, I love scooby doo.....it is the earliest cartoon I remember watching as a child......




keishashadow said:


> Spent a few hours bringing beginnings of halloween decorations up from basement storage area.
> 
> Some unseen creepy crawly (Boris? Is that you) took a chimp on my thumb near the joint. Now, have ice on it as nearly doubled in size. May take a Benadryl sooner vs later but, they make me drowsy and it’s Friday Night Lights
> 
> 
> I’m sure she’d be thrilled to have you.  I insisted my DS spend the night before we leave.  That way I can shake the bed in the dawn’s early light lol
> 
> Always afraid our power will go out.  Never got round to buying a generator
> 
> Pat & family are such lovely people!  Always enjoyed being on tour with them. His Mom was a real fire cracker.  Not sure if she’s still along for the trip.  Say hey for me
> 
> Exactly what I thot as you started to describe it. You are quite the wordsmith.
> 
> Best wishes.  No many how many I have processed, always a relief to get that report back no matter what the outcome
> 
> Hadnt heard that at our PA state stores.  Not a surprise as I’m lucky to visit twice a year. Tend to buy by the case or in bulk if possible there
> 
> Lol
> 
> Busch Gardens, across the street?  Never tried it out. I do detest that congested drive down I4   Have seen one too many serious wrecks.  Haven’t made that drive in at least 5 years.
> 
> IMO it’s not speed being the main factor, just aggressive/reckless drivers.  Have seen it worse than DC beltway traffic
> 
> Of course, I drive out of my way to always avoid I4.  No issue with either bee-line or greenway from airport Could just be ima ‘a chicken’ lol.
> 
> Todd’s our resident expert here on the roads  …curious to his input



lol...thank you......he still looks a little sunblushed from the sun today as he slept......lol......

I don`t mind that drive on that road, I agree though it is a complete madhouse at times. In all the roads we`ve driven on in Florida, that is one of the worst areas for crazy drivers.




keishashadow said:


> The list of items to be rationed includes specific brands of bourbon, champagne, cognac, tequila and whiskey. Among them: Dom Perignon Champagne, several varieties of Moet & Chandon and Veuve Clicquot Champagne, Hennessy Cognac, Jack Daniel’s Old No. 7 Black Label Tennessee Whiskey and Sazerac Straight Rye Whiskey.



Did someone mention Champagne........





tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> It's almost go time...got my hair cut, eyebrows waxed and pedicure done.  Instacart order placed and checked into our SW flight.
> 
> Still have a few last minute things to pack and a load of laundry to do.
> 
> I'm getting more excited by the minute...I know I'm forgetting something...
> 
> keisha...oh no, a Jack Daniels shortage
> 
> Lynne, looks like we're going on the same tour with Pat
> 
> Carole, save some Bourbon Chicken for me...sounds delicious.
> 
> Have a great rest of your day ...I'm off to pack




Vicki.....have a wonderful time......don`t worry about last minute items.....you can get anything you need when you`re there.....and enjoy your tour with Patster......one of these days I`ll get to say a big hello to him.........

oops....bourbon chicken is finished.......we were supposed to leave some for lunch tommorrow....didn`t happen, it was delicious!

Have a blast and safe travels........





Still full from dinner, so no snashters or snacks tonight......having iced water right now......

But, bacon in the morning for sure.......farmer dropped off 2 dozen of his freshest eggs earlier.....so breakfast and baking in the weekend ahead........

2 pics from the beach this morning.....first one, the sun was barely up, it`s very pretty.










This was 2 hours later.......









Have a good Friday evening.......


----------



## macraven

Beautiful pictures !!
 Schumi, count me in for the bacon …


----------



## macraven

Vicki 
Safe travels and have fun!
Tell Patrick I said hey!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> 2 pics from the beach this morning.....first one, the sun was barely up, it`s very pretty.



So pretty!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, safe travels Tink. Will be so nice to see ya this time.  

Yeah, when I was told we are at 12, I say, the more, the more fun we should have. Patty did send me how much the tour cost was, oh my. But still the best way to do HHN. Though now I’m paying for two. Sigh, but I think she will have fun, and even as me a bit of a wimp, I still have fun. Sorry to miss Mac and Robo this year. But the hotel prices much better in September, so I can see me doing these last two weeks instead of first two weeks of October next year.

Wish I was at the parks this afternoon. They were handing out old buttons and magnets and other swag to APs in the parks and in the AP lounge.

And Schumi, beautiful beach pictures.    

Dinner? Not sure. There may be leftover dinner from last night.  Maybe not.  And older one’s friend works at WaWa.  The gobbler is back.  Yes!  I love their gobbler bowls.  Fall is coming soon!


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> Had an interesting dermatologist appointment today. I have what I thought was a blood blister on my leg, but it’s not healing. The doctor decided that a biopsy was in order. Hope it isn’t anything too serious.



I hope it's nothing serious. I have to get a biopsy-like procedure on Tuesday. It will be the second time my obgyn has gotten flesh from me in about a month.



keishashadow said:


> Lynne - just saw, I’m safe lol don’t drink any of that fancy stuffs
> 
> The PLCB cited “sustained supply chain disruptions and product shortages” as the primary cause of restrictions on some 43 items.
> 
> PLCB spokesman Shawn Kelly told the Associated Press that bars, restaurants and other customers were informed of the purchase restrictions and he blamed them on the pandemic.
> 
> “If you take a look at stories that have come out from around the country because of covid-19, supply chains have been disrupted, production had been disrupted,” said Kelly. “In some cases there have been shortages of cans and bottles.”
> 
> The list of items to be rationed includes specific brands of bourbon, champagne, cognac, tequila and whiskey. Among them: Dom Perignon Champagne, several varieties of Moet & Chandon and Veuve Clicquot Champagne, Hennessy Cognac, Jack Daniel’s Old No. 7 Black Label Tennessee Whiskey and Sazerac Straight Rye Whiskey.



Yikes  Champagne and Cognac shortages!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Quiet night here. Dh is watching college football.  Last night I fell asleep while he was watching NFL - NY Giants and the Washington football team. This afternoon I took a nap. Woke up around 5:00, turned the TV on and the same game was on. A replay of course, but it looked to be about the same time in the game from when I fell asleep.




macraven said:


> Just now got back on the Dis
> Had issues with the 2 step sign in last 4 days
> Not a fan of having to do the 2 step set up to sign in every 30 th day


I hate 2 step sign ins. We have to use those on some of the websites we use at work. My boss uses her phone for the second step, so if she forgets to leave me her phone I can't get into the site. 



macraven said:


> Dinner tonight is shrimp!
> Come on over if you are hungry.
> 
> If you are shrimp sensitive, I’ll make you a PB&J


 I'll take the PB&J. I'm not shrimp sensitive. I just don't like them. 



tink1957 said:


> It's almost go time...got my hair cut, eyebrows waxed and pedicure done. Instacart order placed and checked into our SW flight.


 Have a great trip. I'm sorry I will miss you. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Everyone is pulling the luggage out, flight information downloaded, packing is next.....yay...travel day is close for a few of you!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm looking forward to getting the luggage out, but it is still too early for me to start packing. 



schumigirl said:


> I don`t mind that drive on that road, I agree though it is a complete madhouse at times. In all the roads we`ve driven on in Florida, that is one of the worst areas for crazy drivers.


 Have you driven in Miami? Some of the worst drivers I have seen. 



schumigirl said:


> 2 pics from the beach this morning.....first one, the sun was barely up, it`s very pretty.


Gorgeous. Looks so peaceful.



Lynne G said:


> Wish I was at the parks this afternoon. They were handing out old buttons and magnets and other swag to APs in the parks and in the AP lounge.


 I would have loved to be there today too. I heard that the day crowds were very low. 



soniam said:


> I hope it's nothing serious. I have to get a biopsy-like procedure on Tuesday. It will be the second time my obgyn has gotten flesh from me in about a month.


You have my sympathies.  I hope nothing serious for you too. 

I think tomorrow we will be making a trip to Home Depot.  We have an electrician coming next week to do some small jobs. One is replacing the light fixtures on our front porch. We need to go purchase the fixtures.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Quiet night here. Dh is watching college football.  Last night I fell asleep while he was watching NFL - NY Giants and the Washington football team. This afternoon I took a nap. Woke up around 5:00, turned the TV on and the same game was on. A replay of course, but it looked to be about the same time in the game from when I fell asleep.
> 
> 
> I hate 2 step sign ins. We have to use those on some of the websites we use at work. My boss uses her phone for the second step, so if she forgets to leave me her phone I can't get into the site.
> 
> I'll take the PB&J. I'm not shrimp sensitive. I just don't like them.
> 
> Have a great trip. I'm sorry I will miss you.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting the luggage out, but it is still too early for me to start packing.
> 
> Have you driven in Miami? Some of the worst drivers I have seen.
> 
> Gorgeous. Looks so peaceful.
> 
> I would have loved to be there today too. I heard that the day crowds were very low.
> 
> You have my sympathies.  I hope nothing serious for you too.
> 
> I think tomorrow we will be making a trip to Home Depot.  We have an electrician coming next week to do some small jobs. One is replacing the light fixtures on our front porch. We need to go purchase the fixtures.



Never been to Miami Charade so can`t compare, but Orlando is notoriously bad....I`ve seen some of the worst driving there.....and we`ve driven in Paris which is up there with the worst driving in the world! 

We do have some gorgeous beaches in our country......I do miss having the Islands to look out to like we had on the West Coast, but I love living beside the ocean. 

Hope you get what you need today and get your jobs done. 




@tink1957 ........Safe travels to you today Vicki......hope you have the best time on your trip!!!





Had a lovely sleep in this morning as we weren`t heading out early.....it was lovely and I had the best sleep last night. 

We do plan to walk into the village this afternoon as a couple of our friends are meeting to have a glass of wine in one of the pubs, so they asked and we said we`d join them for one. 

So this morning is bedding and a few jobs I`ve been putting off for a while....always fun!! But, it`s another beautiful day here, although the autumn chill is prevalent in the early mornings and evening now......getting a little crispy now which is so lovely while the sun shines.

Bacon will be sizzling in a couple of hours....decided on it for lunch instead of breakfast as we slept so late.



























Have a wonderful Saturday........​


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Never been to Miami Charade so can`t compare, but *Orlando is notoriously bad*....I`ve seen some of the worst driving there.....and we`ve driven in Paris which is up there with the worst driving in the world!


 I find it interesting that many locals blame the traffic on tourists...it's not the tourists...it's the damn locals! Everyday I see idiot drivers that just don't care about other drivers on the road...just as long as they get where they are going...that's all that matters. You have to drive aggressively down here. 

Anyway...good morning all. Just paid some bills and will make my weekly Walmart trip here in a while. 

We had some serious rain early last evening so I know the folks at HHN were miserable...at least for a while. 

I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Lynne G

Did I smell bacon cooking?  oooooh.  Yum!  Any time of day is a time for bacon eating.

Glad to hear had a good night sleep Schumi.  And a later start to a day is definitely a Saturday morning perfect way to start. Me, did also have a good night’s sleep, but still cannot always sleep late on weekend days.  So, up early, and put that pot of tea on, and grabbed the throw, as house feels a bit cool this morning. Yep, getting towards that Fall cool mornings and evenings, and glorious sunny days with the trees starting to be those yellows, oranges and golden colors. But for now, we get that warm air around, so all is still green, and grass still has a few more weeks to be mowed.

Charade, hope the dermo visit shows nothing, and Son, I hope no bad news either.

Very dark out, as still an overcast sky. But weather lady just said, the clouds should depart before the sun sets, then a clear, and much cooler overnight, with Sunday and Monday to be full of sun days. Yay, will be taking off with a beautiful sunny mid day flight. Woot! Though as usual, where I’m going says partly sunny, with rain predicted in the later afternoon and early evening. Hoping by the time I stroll into HHN tomorrow night, that rain chances for the rest of the night are zero. But as our normal high temp this time of year is in the low 80’s, will still be around 10 degrees higher where I’ll be the next two weeks. Double woot.

Good Morning Metro.  Yep, I’m with you, early shopping is the best.  Hope you find what want at Walmart.  Yep, I was in bill paying mode last late afternoon.  Have to do it some time. And yeah, I heard a very rainy night last night too.  As said, very much hoping tomorrow night has no rain.  Will be my first night, with a private RIP the second night I go.  So my first night does not have to be having to see and do everything.

Stupendous Saturday homies.  And again, safe travels to Tink,  MonyK, and any other homie enjoying their countdown is going to be take off day this weekend.
T minus one.    Yay!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> I find it interesting that many locals blame the traffic on tourists...it's not the tourists...it's the damn locals! Everyday I see idiot drivers that just don't care about other drivers on the road...just as long as they get where they are going...that's all that matters. You have to drive aggressively down here.
> 
> Anyway...good morning all. Just paid some bills and will make my weekly Walmart trip here in a while.
> 
> We had some serious rain early last evening so I know the folks at HHN were miserable...at least for a while.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day.



I often think Brits should get a slide show on the plane of differing driving standards in America......especially.....right turn on red! 

Tom once banned me from driving for a day or two after my head was almost exploding stuck behind folks who don`t know you can turn right on red unless it tells you not to of course........yep, makes me mad. I think I`m a darn decent driver over there too, so I do get frustrated at bad driving anywhere. And phoning or txting while driving!!! You do see the occasional idiot over here doing it, but not to the same degree.

But, I agree, locals can be bad for sure and also agree you have to drive, shall we say defensively......lol....... Completely disregarding other drivers is common. 

Have a great Saturday and enjoy shopping!!! In and out as quickly as possible if we ever need to shop on a Saturday here.......





Most little jobs done now.....including cleaning the drawer in the washing machine......doesn`t matter how often it`s cleaned, there`s always something lurking in there, I may be a little obsessive about things like that though according to friends.......

Just found out my friends sister the Vegan is coming for a lunchtime drink too......joy. My friend sent me a txt with just the words....."I`m sorry lol" I knew what she meant.

All she ever does is moan, be cheap and copy everything I say, despite not liking me lol.......not fun to be around, but there will be about 9 of us, so I`ll sit the far end from her. She is the complete opposite of her sister.....but will be nice to see everyone else.


----------



## keishashadow

Was actually a pleasure to enjoy the (not quite so bad losing) football game last night.  finally, a conference game on their own level.  Think it’s going to take another year for them to come into their own tho, all younger classmen.  Many who never suited up for a single game before this year.  if anybody is up to that challenge to get them up to speed it’s my boys 

today, need to steam a suit that was handed to me yesterday afternoon & possibly cut my youngest DS’s that hasn’t been touched since the pandemic started.   A clipper cut = i got that.  Have a bit of knot in my stomach over the thot of attempting an actual haircut, as it’s below his shoulders.  Ah well, plan B is clippers lol


macraven said:


> Lynne give Patrick (patster) a big hi from me when you see him.
> Think it was maybe close to 3 weeks ago he told me you were the last one to contact him to fill his private hhn tour in September


good for him filling his Last spot.  Buying a tour, then scurrying to find people to join in & share the cost is nerve wracking IMO.  not sure it would ever get easier on my mind.  Was always so happy to be able to enjoy them, think it a real kindness for those who make that experience happen for others


macraven said:


> I could read but not post.
> But that’s all behind me for the next 26 days


hoops, why so many hoops in this world.  you wouldn’t think to find them here.  I’m sure that date tends to loom rather large on the horizon.  


macraven said:


> Dinner tonight is shrimp!


nature’s other white, meat, um, shellfish, um crustacean   No matter what you call it, yummy


schumigirl said:


> Shrimp......even though I`m full with Janet`s bourbon chicken dish......there`s always room for shrimp!!!


So glad it worked out well for you. I tend to get a bit nervous sharing recipes for fear they won’t work out for recipient.


tink1957 said:


> It's almost go time...got my hair cut, eyebrows waxed and pedicure done. Instacart order placed and checked into our SW flight.


sounds like all the boxes are checked!   go get the heck scared out of you  have a great time.  


tink1957 said:


> keisha...oh no, a Jack Daniels shortage


haha 


tink1957 said:


> Lynne, looks like we're going on the same tour with Pat


Give him a shout out from the mr & me too!   talk about _a small world after all  _


schumigirl said:


> Didn`t get anything with birthday money mum gave me, but I`m sure I will....


so nice she remembered you. Must look for something special.


schumigirl said:


> yep, I love scooby doo.....it is the earliest cartoon I remember watching as a child......


classics   I still watch the newer offerings with the ‘lil.  She insists, really she does lol


schumigirl said:


> lol...thank you......he still looks a little sunblushed from the sun today as he slept......lol......


nothing with a little glow


schumigirl said:


> Did someone mention Champagne........


i had thot you might gasp, just a little 


schumigirl said:


> oops....bourbon chicken is finished.......we were supposed to leave some for lunch tommorrow....didn`t happen, it was delicious!


jr who worked at Starbucks in mall during HS & college breaks was so excited I finally nailed it.  Pretty sure he ate it every day he worked, not something on menu in most take out Chinese places here.  

Saw a sign a thai take out joint is going to be opening in town.  Only tried it a few times in the past, not a fan of either of the pad Thai dishes.  will give it another whirl 


Lynne G said:


> Sorry to miss Mac and Robo this year.


how soon we forget    I’m sure you will have a lovely time.  So many tend to work those APs at both parks to work in multiple trips on one. Most thrilled when they added on the extra months extending their usage.

i have two U AP to renew at GS before the end of the month as I’m going to downgrade one of them.  I called in and was told it should be done that way since the mr would need a new card because of it.  Oh happy joy to get to wait in line   I’m still considering calling in & waiting on hold again to see if I get a different response from the next CSR I speak to, my thot he should be able to just stop in shorter GS inside park sometime during the trip to get the new card eh, what do i know?


schumigirl said:


> All she ever does is moan, be cheap and copy everything I say, despite not liking me lol.......not fun to be around, but there will be about 9 of us, so I`ll sit the far end from her. She is the complete opposite of her sister.....but will be nice to see everyone else.


----------



## Disxuni

Hey, everyone! Hope everyone had a good week and has a good weekend! Thanks for all the congrats on me graduating! I also weighted myself again this morning and down 45lbs so I guess if I ever go to the parks again I should definitely have no issues as I haven't been this low in years. Unless Hagrid's (yep still haven't ridden it yet) and Velocicoaster is hella smaller compared to other rides. 

schumigirl hope it works out for the lunch and you still have a good time. Also, nice pictures of that beach!

Lynne I love how you describe everything on how it looks outside, sounds so peaceful. I wish we had cooler weather here. Won't be for awhile. Sniff.

Charade hope it turns out okay!

Tink hope you travel safely!

Keisha I had to cut my father's hair during the pandemic and other than general knowledge I also watched a few YouTube videos prior to doing it. Perhaps if you see someone else doing it and perhaps instructing you, you may be able to feel a little less anxiety about it. However, I'm a visual learner so if you learn better another way may need to find another method. However, either way, you can always do little by little. Always best to do too little than too much.

Metro West I feel ya, it definitely it's the locals, however I kinda feel with living in Florida as long as I have I feel everyone in Florida is a tourist. We have so many mixed cultures, especially down more southern Florida. Also, we all like to visit all these attractions over Florida. Where I live most the people in my town come recently from New Jersey and New York so not many "Floridians" in my town. Also, I gotta say I give you props if you live in Orlando and drive in all that all the time. I'm not aggressive enough so I always try to stay on property if I go to the parks. 1-4 is enough for me.

Anywho, peace out homies, I hope you all are doing alright and if anyone is going through anything, I hope it all works out for you. <3


----------



## keishashadow

Disxuni said:


> Keisha I had to cut my father's hair during the pandemic and other than general knowledge I also watched a few YouTube videos prior to doing it. Perhaps if you see someone else doing it and perhaps instructing you, you may be able to feel a little less anxiety about it. However, I'm a visual learner so if you learn better another way may need to find another method. However, either way, you can always do little by little. Always best to do too little than too much.


Ooh good idea.  Hadn’t thot of it.  Going to have the mr sharpen the scissors when he rolls out of bed too

two major accomplishments for you!  Wishing you the world


----------



## J'aime Paris

soniam said:


> [
> 
> 
> I haven't told too many people that I am turning 50 either. I mean family obviously knows. I kept it quiet at work before I quit, because so many people are much younger than me. As my dad says, better to be getting older than to not be getting older.


I haven't shared with many either...but your dad is correct!




keishashadow said:


> Yum yum in our tums.  Dinner was delish, with leftovers for tomorrow & takeout containers to be delivered to my DS.
> 
> sauce reminded me of lava.  Used those garden tomatoes
> View attachment 605354
> The chicken/veggie mix before being lightly sauced & baked.  Served with spaghetti noodles.  Made the mistake of sampling the peppers out of garden to ‘see how hot they were’.  Milk, bring me the milk
> View attachment 605355
> 
> pesky work. When i did toil full time, tried that cook all day Sunday thing/eat all week.  Hogwash lol
> 
> willpower!
> 
> lol a great description.  He some across so intense, almost frightening
> 
> that’s still early in my book
> 
> funny how that often works out.  Me, I’m obsessed with how good his mummy looks Lol. Wonder what magical elixir she uses To stay so young looking?  Maybe sonny boy whipped up something
> 
> has Xmas in July segued over there yet?  It’s rather popular here for dining, events & sales In the shops.
> 
> happy trails
> 
> time to call in Detective Poirot
> 
> I‘m sure it’s difficult to believe, as that is a milestone, however; it is all relative.  A decade from now 50 will sound young.


Your food looks positively delish!

A decade from now, I'll be still telling people I'm 50, lol!!  Not aging another year for at least that long...



schumigirl said:


> The differences in our countries are massive. Even when I worked for my best friend, I was her Practice Manager for 2 years, I still got sick/vacation pay. Again, very different policies between our nations, I understand that, it`s just how many folks over there don`t get these benefits that always surprises me even today. Glad you ahve an understanding boss though, that is good to hear especially with your mum living a bit away from you.
> 
> Nice tee shirt.......I like that one a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shout it loud and proud you`ll be 50 Lori.....no one will believe you as you look so good!!!
> 
> I loved my 50th celebrations......get that trip sorted and celebrate!!!
> 
> Hope your dad is doing ok, he must be feeling so bad right now. I`m glad you`re so close to them Lori.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.....hope the chillies weren`t too bad! Sounds a lovely dish though......Tom wants the bourbon chicken on Sunday, so I`m going to make it then, I just need some soy sauce I think.
> 
> Well, the Christmas movie channel started up on July 1st and a place we bought one of our Christmas trees had a July sale on this year.......crazy. But generally no we aren`t as bad as that yet.....but cards, wrapping paper are definetely sneaking in earlier and earlier........
> 
> Poirot......lol......oh goodness, yes, willpower.....I`ve heard of that being a true gift......never had much of it myself!! Yes, I think Mr Musk has created something for her, she looks amazing! He is a strange one for sure, but as I said to you I think, I could listen to him talk for hours and never get bored. I tried to watch Bezos one night.....ugh....I switched off after 2 minutes, completely without personality or character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woke up this morning feeling as though I had a hangover!! Only had tonic water last night, I think I must not have slept great. Tom just told me I was yapping in my sleep last night about missing appointments  I don`t have a single appointment this month, then I muttered something about driving.......not a clue.
> 
> Going to be another warm and glorious day today, I`m sure when it changes we`ll really feel it, but enjoying these late summer days while we can.
> 
> No muffins this morning, just plain old toast and preserves and again no clue for dinner tonight, I need to think later what I want. Out walking first though......might pop into town today as I have some birthday money my lovely mummy sent me to get something nice. Then again, if going to be really nice, might just set up in the garden for the rest of the day.
> 
> Friday.....yep, even us ladies of leisure still love that Friday feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday ​


Thanks Carole!
I don't feel 50...not sure how this number  is possible??  




Lynne G said:


> Sweet of your mum to gift you funds to find something nice, Schumi.  Glad your weather is good enough to enjoy time in the garden.  And yep, I always enjoy my Friday feeling.  So happy it’s the end of this week day routine.  Particularly means next two will be a different week day routine, so very happy about that.
> 
> Keisha, did you hear, limiting to two bottles of liquor in our state stores?  Shortages of bubbly, what?  Eh, if it was more around the holidays, I can see people wanting to send several others to buy 2 bottles for them, LOL.  Safe travels.  And dinner sounded great.  Yeah, my one brother said his very hot pepper plants are bursting with big enough to pick peppers. I’m sure he will give us a good handful.  And yep, milk at the ready.  Though most will be eaten by my DH.  I swear, he has no taste buds.  I do like spicy hot, nose clearing fine, but not so hot I have to get milk. As we had chinese last night, that hot mustard does a good job of that nose clearing. I like to put some of that mustard on my egg roll.
> 
> And a nice day for us. 80 degrees the high, with those pesky scattered showers predicted later in the day. But warm enough now, I hear the AC going. I guess. Says it’s 70 out, cloud covering sky, and oh so humid. Air quality is good, so hoping some of that early day humidity will burn off. Weather lady said partly sunny day. I hope that sunny part is when I do my lunchtime walk.
> 
> Fabulous Friday feeling homies.  Yay!  A Friday it is.
> 
> And yeah, no comment on that turning 50.  That was umm, in my past. Shh.


A liquor limit??!!  There would be rioting if that was the case in WI....we take our booze seriously!!  LOL!




Sue M said:


> Charade yay for painters!
> 
> Keisha it might have marginally worked. I just can’t understand how people can leave their dirty dishes in the sink in a staff room. So ignorant.
> I still have to leave house at 3am for 6:00 flight, ugh. Contemplating staying at daughters house. She’s a lot closer to airport.
> 
> Schumi ugh big spiders!  Yikes. I’m chicken and call husband to deal with it!
> 
> Lynne we have opposite problem. They removed my afternoon connecting flights going home so I have to overnight in Seattle to wait for morning flight.
> 
> Pumpkin that’s terrible people are being idiots about following rules. And now we have to show vaccine passport to gain entry to some places. I feel bad about workers getting the brunt of peoples anger. Some restaurants have decided to do takeout only to avoid unruly people. Sad.
> 
> it’s like magic with my 2, the minute they’re done with their exam they’re fine lol.
> 
> Schumi bbq sounds good. Love jerk chicken.
> 
> Paris sorry about your dads BFF. You should absolutely go yourself! I’ve heard solo trips are a blast!
> 
> Charade glad you’re getting sick pay!  I’m kinda surprised to hear there’s offices that don’t give sick pay.
> Good tee find!  I saw that one in Walmart but unfortunately they only had one, and it was an xs. I may go to the larger store and have anoth
> 
> 
> Schumi here Mat leave is 1yr. 4 weeks is shocking!
> Yay for finding your DVD and birthday money!
> 
> Paris, 50 is just a number!
> 
> 
> Realfood safe travels.
> 
> Pumpkin yay for DH coming home and presents!
> 
> Soniam your dad is a wise man! Certainly better than the alternative.
> 
> Lynne lol!  I tell my husband he has probably singed his taste buds off!
> 
> Yesterday we BBQd burgers, oldest dds fav!  And was last nice day for awhile. Also got a nice walk in.
> Today the storm moved in. Torrential rain at times, supposed to get high wind gusts too. Never a good combination. We have several tall trees around our property. I hate wind.
> We may even have lightning a rarity here. A good day to stay home! Weather will still be unsettled the next few days so doubt I’ll go paddling tomorrow.
> DH bought chicken yesterday for chicken soup today. A good soup day!


Thank you for your kind words Sue!!  I have done solo before and it was a blast!
Was just hoping to have DH accompany me...




schumigirl said:


> When do you leave Lynne for your trip, is it the 19th? I`m sure you`ll have the best time...and you have the RIP tour with Patster.......hope you enjoy that too
> 
> Why did I think you didn`t eat spicy stuff ever?
> 
> "Gift you funds" is the funniest way to describe birthday money ever.......never heard anyone use that expression for a present before. But, yes, will buy something rather lovely with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoroughly enjoyed our walk as well this morning, did 6 miles, home and showered then out to pick up a few bits and pieces........going to do Janet`s Bourbon chicken recipe she gave me tonight, so I needed cider vinegar and soy sauce, had run out of both. Hope it turns out ok.......
> 
> This afternoon has been a lazy one, laundry on the line and will dried in no time, and done some baking for the weekend and a church event tomorrow that they asked for baking donations to be handed in, plus make a few things for us while I`m at it.
> 
> Another sunny, hot day here......Tom was snoozing on one of the sofa`s by the windows in the kitchen earlier, sun was beating down on him lol.......they`re floor to ceiling bifold doors, so lots of sunshine through them, he was like a cat on that sofa.
> 
> 3rd batch of baking ready to come out........


Wish we could hang laundry on a line.  It is against our HOA rules...




Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's Friday
> 
> I was sitting in my chair...and I honestly thought it was Friday night last night.  I was like....ugh...one more day.  Only 6 more hours (give or take) until the weekend.  Gosh...it seems like it was a long week.  Not sure what's on the agenda for the weekend.  One thing I will do is to sort the clothes we decided to sell from our closet.  We cleaned out our closet last weekend of all the clothing we no longer fit or was just old and out of style.  I have a good lot of clothing to sort into smaller groups to sell.  So that will take up a good portion of my weekend.  It felt good to get that chore done.  Now, I can focus on reorganizing the closet with some sort of closet organizer to maximize how we use it.  We actually have a decent size closet...but just need to reconfigure it.
> 
> @Charade 67  great t-shirt for your trip.  Also, it's great your boss is great for time off.  I have to say our branch manager is the same.  I'm extremely lucky he is so flexible.  It was great when the kids were younger and I was always running them to appointments, sicks days ...and now when we decide last minute to leave early and head to the city to see the kids.  I definitely will miss that flexibility if I ever find a different job.
> 
> @Sue M  enjoy your chicken soup.  I LOVE a good bowl of soup - especially chicken!  It sounds like a perfect day for soup!!!!!!!
> 
> @Lynne G  limiting alcohol.  wow...there must be shortages somewhere.  Have a great weekend.  What is your countdown at now?
> 
> @schumigirl enjoy the $$$ your mom sent you.  Those are the best gifts.  I hope your trip into town goes great and you find something special to buy.  I'm sure you had your eye on something special.
> 
> @soniam  I am turning 50 too in the new year.  It definitely is a right of passage, and like you, we haven't told many people.  Many of dh's work didn't know he was turning 50 until I posted on FB of his birthday surprise.  It's just one of those things.  I do love it when people tell me that I don't look old enough to be a Grammie lol  I love being the young fun grammie who takes her down water slides and will get onto the playground to play with her
> 
> @J'aime Paris  I too and turning 50 in the new year.  With covid and travel restrictions who knows what or when we will actually get to do what we had planned to celebrate our birthdays.
> 
> Well...I should probably shuffle some papers.  That is why they actually pay me a wage.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.  Stay safe!!!!


Yay for closet cleaning!  One of the best feelings!!

I hope the travel restrictions ease in time for a celebration for you.....it's getting frustrating for so many.




Charade67 said:


> Painters are here working. Can’t wait to see the finished product.
> 
> Had an interesting dermatologist appointment today. I have what I thought was a blood blister on my leg, but it’s not healing. The doctor decided that a biopsy was in order. Hope it isn’t anything too serious.
> 
> 
> I originally had an 11:00 flight. If I had known it would be moved up 2 hours I would have paid a little more and flown out of the airport close to home.
> 
> Thank you. If I remember correctly you are a Scooby fan too.
> 
> An alcohol shortage now? There seems to be a shortage of so many things right now.
> 
> I found mine in Kohl’s. Do you have those there?
> 
> I would love to find a good way to organize our closets . Ours are too small.
> 
> I need to go find something to do. I am literally watching paint, actually primer, dry.


ALL good thoughts on the biopsy results!!

Now I need to hit up Kohls!!




keishashadow said:


> Spent a few hours bringing beginnings of halloween decorations up from basement storage area.
> 
> Some unseen creepy crawly (Boris? Is that you) took a chimp on my thumb near the joint. Now, have ice on it as nearly doubled in size. May take a Benadryl sooner vs later but, they make me drowsy and it’s Friday Night Lights
> 
> 
> I’m sure she’d be thrilled to have you.  I insisted my DS spend the night before we leave.  That way I can shake the bed in the dawn’s early light lol
> 
> Always afraid our power will go out.  Never got round to buying a generator
> 
> Pat & family are such lovely people!  Always enjoyed being on tour with them. His Mom was a real fire cracker.  Not sure if she’s still along for the trip.  Say hey for me
> 
> Exactly what I thot as you started to describe it. You are quite the wordsmith.
> 
> Best wishes.  No many how many I have processed, always a relief to get that report back no matter what the outcome
> 
> Hadnt heard that at our PA state stores.  Not a surprise as I’m lucky to visit twice a year. Tend to buy by the case or in bulk if possible there
> 
> Lol
> 
> Busch Gardens, across the street?  Never tried it out. I do detest that congested drive down I4   Have seen one too many serious wrecks.  Haven’t made that drive in at least 5 years.
> 
> IMO it’s not speed being the main factor, just aggressive/reckless drivers.  Have seen it worse than DC beltway traffic
> 
> Of course, I drive out of my way to always avoid I4.  No issue with either bee-line or greenway from airport Could just be ima ‘a chicken’ lol.
> 
> Todd’s our resident expert here on the roads  …curious to his input


Hope your thumb is ok!  I'd be so freaked out to not know what bit me!!




keishashadow said:


> Lynne - just saw, I’m safe lol don’t drink any of that fancy stuffs
> 
> The PLCB cited “sustained supply chain disruptions and product shortages” as the primary cause of restrictions on some 43 items.
> 
> PLCB spokesman Shawn Kelly told the Associated Press that bars, restaurants and other customers were informed of the purchase restrictions and he blamed them on the pandemic.
> 
> “If you take a look at stories that have come out from around the country because of covid-19, supply chains have been disrupted, production had been disrupted,” said Kelly. “In some cases there have been shortages of cans and bottles.”
> 
> The list of items to be rationed includes specific brands of bourbon, champagne, cognac, tequila and whiskey. Among them: Dom Perignon Champagne, several varieties of Moet & Chandon and Veuve Clicquot Champagne, Hennessy Cognac, Jack Daniel’s Old No. 7 Black Label Tennessee Whiskey and Sazerac Straight Rye Whiskey.


Whew!  I don't drink most of those....sometimes Jack however




macraven said:


> Lynne give Patrick (patster) a big hi from me when you see him.
> Think it was maybe close to 3 weeks ago he told me you were the last one to contact him to fill his private hhn tour in September
> 
> I’m glad he was able to get 12 in his group!
> He was in many of myprivate tours but our dates at the parks over the years, have not matched up
> 
> Just now got back on the Dis
> Had issues with the 2 step sign in last 4 days
> Not a fan of having to do the 2 step set up to sign in every 30 th day
> 
> I could read but not post.
> But that’s all behind me for the next 26 days
> 
> Dinner tonight is shrimp!
> Come on over if you are hungry.
> 
> If you are shrimp sensitive, I’ll make you a PB&J


Sign me up for shrimp!



tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> It's almost go time...got my hair cut, eyebrows waxed and pedicure done.  Instacart order placed and checked into our SW flight.
> 
> Still have a few last minute things to pack and a load of laundry to do.
> 
> I'm getting more excited by the minute...I know I'm forgetting something...
> 
> keisha...oh no, a Jack Daniels shortage
> 
> Lynne, looks like we're going on the same tour with Pat
> 
> Carole, save some Bourbon Chicken for me...sounds delicious.
> 
> Have a great rest of your day ...I'm off to pack


Happy packing and have a wonderful trip!!!!!!!!!




schumigirl said:


> I love a good clear out of closets and drawers.....makes room for more new stuff....lol....
> 
> Didn`t get anything with birthday money mum gave me, but I`m sure I will....
> 
> Have a great weekend.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you`re happy with the paintwork when it`s done, it`s lovely to see home improvements.
> 
> yep, I love scooby doo.....it is the earliest cartoon I remember watching as a child......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol...thank you......he still looks a little sunblushed from the sun today as he slept......lol......
> 
> I don`t mind that drive on that road, I agree though it is a complete madhouse at times. In all the roads we`ve driven on in Florida, that is one of the worst areas for crazy drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone mention Champagne........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vicki.....have a wonderful time......don`t worry about last minute items.....you can get anything you need when you`re there.....and enjoy your tour with Patster......one of these days I`ll get to say a big hello to him.........
> 
> oops....bourbon chicken is finished.......we were supposed to leave some for lunch tommorrow....didn`t happen, it was delicious!
> 
> Have a blast and safe travels........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still full from dinner, so no snashters or snacks tonight......having iced water right now......
> 
> But, bacon in the morning for sure.......farmer dropped off 2 dozen of his freshest eggs earlier.....so breakfast and baking in the weekend ahead........
> 
> 2 pics from the beach this morning.....first one, the sun was barely up, it`s very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was 2 hours later.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good Friday evening.......


Beautiful photos!!!



soniam said:


> I hope it's nothing serious. I have to get a biopsy-like procedure on Tuesday. It will be the second time my obgyn has gotten flesh from me in about a month.
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes  Champagne and Cognac shortages!


Good luck on your biopsy as well!!!  



schumigirl said:


> Never been to Miami Charade so can`t compare, but Orlando is notoriously bad....I`ve seen some of the worst driving there.....and we`ve driven in Paris which is up there with the worst driving in the world!
> 
> We do have some gorgeous beaches in our country......I do miss having the Islands to look out to like we had on the West Coast, but I love living beside the ocean.
> 
> Hope you get what you need today and get your jobs done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @tink1957 ........Safe travels to you today Vicki......hope you have the best time on your trip!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a lovely sleep in this morning as we weren`t heading out early.....it was lovely and I had the best sleep last night.
> 
> We do plan to walk into the village this afternoon as a couple of our friends are meeting to have a glass of wine in one of the pubs, so they asked and we said we`d join them for one.
> 
> So this morning is bedding and a few jobs I`ve been putting off for a while....always fun!! But, it`s another beautiful day here, although the autumn chill is prevalent in the early mornings and evening now......getting a little crispy now which is so lovely while the sun shines.
> 
> Bacon will be sizzling in a couple of hours....decided on it for lunch instead of breakfast as we slept so late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday........​


A glass of wine with friends is the perfect Saturday afternoon!




Metro West said:


> I find it interesting that many locals blame the traffic on tourists...it's not the tourists...it's the damn locals! Everyday I see idiot drivers that just don't care about other drivers on the road...just as long as they get where they are going...that's all that matters. You have to drive aggressively down here.
> 
> Anyway...good morning all. Just paid some bills and will make my weekly Walmart trip here in a while.
> 
> We had some serious rain early last evening so I know the folks at HHN were miserable...at least for a while.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day.


I never drive when we are in Orlando....too scary!!
I'll drive in Milwaukee traffic, but that's not even close to Orlando level.




Lynne G said:


> Did I smell bacon cooking?  oooooh.  Yum!  Any time of day is a time for bacon eating.
> 
> Glad to hear had a good night sleep Schumi.  And a later start to a day is definitely a Saturday morning perfect way to start. Me, did also have a good night’s sleep, but still cannot always sleep late on weekend days.  So, up early, and put that pot of tea on, and grabbed the throw, as house feels a bit cool this morning. Yep, getting towards that Fall cool mornings and evenings, and glorious sunny days with the trees starting to be those yellows, oranges and golden colors. But for now, we get that warm air around, so all is still green, and grass still has a few more weeks to be mowed.
> 
> Charade, hope the dermo visit shows nothing, and Son, I hope no bad news either.
> 
> Very dark out, as still an overcast sky. But weather lady just said, the clouds should depart before the sun sets, then a clear, and much cooler overnight, with Sunday and Monday to be full of sun days. Yay, will be taking off with a beautiful sunny mid day flight. Woot! Though as usual, where I’m going says partly sunny, with rain predicted in the later afternoon and early evening. Hoping by the time I stroll into HHN tomorrow night, that rain chances for the rest of the night are zero. But as our normal high temp this time of year is in the low 80’s, will still be around 10 degrees higher where I’ll be the next two weeks. Double woot.
> 
> Good Morning Metro.  Yep, I’m with you, early shopping is the best.  Hope you find what want at Walmart.  Yep, I was in bill paying mode last late afternoon.  Have to do it some time. And yeah, I heard a very rainy night last night too.  As said, very much hoping tomorrow night has no rain.  Will be my first night, with a private RIP the second night I go.  So my first night does not have to be having to see and do everything.
> 
> Stupendous Saturday homies.  And again, safe travels to Tink,  MonyK, and any other homie enjoying their countdown is going to be take off day this weekend.
> T minus one.    Yay!!!


     
YES!!!




schumigirl said:


> I often think Brits should get a slide show on the plane of differing driving standards in America......especially.....right turn on red!
> 
> Tom once banned me from driving for a day or two after my head was almost exploding stuck behind folks who don`t know you can turn right on red unless it tells you not to of course........yep, makes me mad. I think I`m a darn decent driver over there too, so I do get frustrated at bad driving anywhere. And phoning or txting while driving!!! You do see the occasional idiot over here doing it, but not to the same degree.
> 
> But, I agree, locals can be bad for sure and also agree you have to drive, shall we say defensively......lol....... Completely disregarding other drivers is common.
> 
> Have a great Saturday and enjoy shopping!!! In and out as quickly as possible if we ever need to shop on a Saturday here.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most little jobs done now.....including cleaning the drawer in the washing machine......doesn`t matter how often it`s cleaned, there`s always something lurking in there, I may be a little obsessive about things like that though according to friends.......
> 
> Just found out my friends sister the Vegan is coming for a lunchtime drink too......joy. My friend sent me a txt with just the words....."I`m sorry lol" I knew what she meant.
> 
> All she ever does is moan, be cheap and copy everything I say, despite not liking me lol.......not fun to be around, but there will be about 9 of us, so I`ll sit the far end from her. She is the complete opposite of her sister.....but will be nice to see everyone else.


Easy to accommodate her eating.....
Pick some grass from your yard and put it in a bowl, find a few unidentified mushrooms to toss with, and add a couple edible flowers....a little olive oil and voila!!!  Lunch, lol!!




keishashadow said:


> Was actually a pleasure to enjoy the (not quite so bad losing) football game last night.  finally, a conference game on their own level.  Think it’s going to take another year for them to come into their own tho, all younger classmen.  Many who never suited up for a single game before this year.  if anybody is up to that challenge to get them up to speed it’s my boys
> 
> today, need to steam a suit that was handed to me yesterday afternoon & possibly cut my youngest DS’s that hasn’t been touched since the pandemic started.   A clipper cut = i got that.  Have a bit of knot in my stomach over the thot of attempting an actual haircut, as it’s below his shoulders.  Ah well, plan B is clippers lol
> 
> good for him filling his Last spot.  Buying a tour, then scurrying to find people to join in & share the cost is nerve wracking IMO.  not sure it would ever get easier on my mind.  Was always so happy to be able to enjoy them, think it a real kindness for those who make that experience happen for others
> 
> hoops, why so many hoops in this world.  you wouldn’t think to find them here.  I’m sure that date tends to loom rather large on the horizon.
> 
> nature’s other white, meat, um, shellfish, um crustacean   No matter what you call it, yummy
> 
> So glad it worked out well for you. I tend to get a bit nervous sharing recipes for fear they won’t work out for recipient.
> 
> sounds like all the boxes are checked!   go get the heck scared out of you  have a great time.
> 
> haha
> 
> Give him a shout out from the mr & me too!   talk about _a small world after all  _
> 
> so nice she remembered you. Must look for something special.
> 
> classics   I still watch the newer offerings with the ‘lil.  She insists, really she does lol
> 
> nothing with a little glow
> 
> i had thot you might gasp, just a little
> 
> jr who worked at Starbucks in mall during HS & college breaks was so excited I finally nailed it.  Pretty sure he ate it every day he worked, not something on menu in most take out Chinese places here.
> 
> Saw a sign a thai take out joint is going to be opening in town.  Only tried it a few times in the past, not a fan of either of the pad Thai dishes.  will give it another whirl
> 
> how soon we forget    I’m sure you will have a lovely time.  So many tend to work those APs at both parks to work in multiple trips on one. Most thrilled when they added on the extra months extending their usage.
> 
> i have two U AP to renew at GS before the end of the month as I’m going to downgrade one of them.  I called in and was told it should be done that way since the mr would need a new card because of it.  Oh happy joy to get to wait in line   I’m still considering calling in & waiting on hold again to see if I get a different response from the next CSR I speak to, my thot he should be able to just stop in shorter GS inside park sometime during the trip to get the new card eh, what do i know?


Good luck on that haircut!  And yes, the clippers are always a good plan B!







Didn't want to get too many pages behind again...
I'll stop back later to give a couple updates.  I'm off to meet my friend at the gym!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Was actually a pleasure to enjoy the (not quite so bad losing) football game last night.  finally, a conference game on their own level.  Think it’s going to take another year for them to come into their own tho, all younger classmen.  Many who never suited up for a single game before this year.  if anybody is up to that challenge to get them up to speed it’s my boys
> 
> today, need to steam a suit that was handed to me yesterday afternoon & possibly cut my youngest DS’s that hasn’t been touched since the pandemic started.   A clipper cut = i got that.  Have a bit of knot in my stomach over the thot of attempting an actual haircut, as it’s below his shoulders.  Ah well, plan B is clippers lol
> 
> good for him filling his Last spot.  Buying a tour, then scurrying to find people to join in & share the cost is nerve wracking IMO.  not sure it would ever get easier on my mind.  Was always so happy to be able to enjoy them, think it a real kindness for those who make that experience happen for others
> 
> hoops, why so many hoops in this world.  you wouldn’t think to find them here.  I’m sure that date tends to loom rather large on the horizon.
> 
> nature’s other white, meat, um, shellfish, um crustacean   No matter what you call it, yummy
> 
> So glad it worked out well for you. I tend to get a bit nervous sharing recipes for fear they won’t work out for recipient.
> 
> sounds like all the boxes are checked!   go get the heck scared out of you  have a great time.
> 
> haha
> 
> Give him a shout out from the mr & me too!   talk about _a small world after all  _
> 
> so nice she remembered you. Must look for something special.
> 
> classics   I still watch the newer offerings with the ‘lil.  She insists, really she does lol
> 
> nothing with a little glow
> 
> i had thot you might gasp, just a little
> 
> jr who worked at Starbucks in mall during HS & college breaks was so excited I finally nailed it.  Pretty sure he ate it every day he worked, not something on menu in most take out Chinese places here.
> 
> Saw a sign a thai take out joint is going to be opening in town.  Only tried it a few times in the past, not a fan of either of the pad Thai dishes.  will give it another whirl
> 
> how soon we forget    I’m sure you will have a lovely time.  So many tend to work those APs at both parks to work in multiple trips on one. Most thrilled when they added on the extra months extending their usage.
> 
> i have two U AP to renew at GS before the end of the month as I’m going to downgrade one of them.  I called in and was told it should be done that way since the mr would need a new card because of it.  Oh happy joy to get to wait in line   I’m still considering calling in & waiting on hold again to see if I get a different response from the next CSR I speak to, my thot he should be able to just stop in shorter GS inside park sometime during the trip to get the new card eh, what do i know?



Lol……how true!!!

Oh anything that threatens the champagne buying scares me……

The dish was perfect Janet, you worked it out well…..he raved about it the whole night, and again today. I know what you mean about being reluctant to share recipes, I tend not to especially some Scottish ones, there is a certain way of doing some dishes, and I’m not taking responsibility, especially when someone I know doesn’t cook/bake very well asks me…..

Pad Thai in this country isn’t the best, but do enjoy a good Thai restaurant. 

Have a good one and enjoy that hair cutting……I cut Kyle’s through the pandemic, but now, he’s back to the barber…..Tom’s is easy though lol…..





Disxuni said:


> Hey, everyone! Hope everyone had a good week and has a good weekend! Thanks for all the congrats on me graduating! I also weighted myself again this morning and down 45lbs so I guess if I ever go to the parks again I should definitely have no issues as I haven't been this low in years. Unless Hagrid's (yep still haven't ridden it yet) and Velocicoaster is hella smaller compared to other rides.
> 
> schumigirl hope it works out for the lunch and you still have a good time. Also, nice pictures of that beach!
> 
> Lynne I love how you describe everything on how it looks outside, sounds so peaceful. I wish we had cooler weather here. Won't be for awhile. Sniff.
> 
> Charade hope it turns out okay!
> 
> Tink hope you travel safely!
> 
> Keisha I had to cut my father's hair during the pandemic and other than general knowledge I also watched a few YouTube videos prior to doing it. Perhaps if you see someone else doing it and perhaps instructing you, you may be able to feel a little less anxiety about it. However, I'm a visual learner so if you learn better another way may need to find another method. However, either way, you can always do little by little. Always best to do too little than too much.
> 
> Metro West I feel ya, it definitely it's the locals, however I kinda feel with living in Florida as long as I have I feel everyone in Florida is a tourist. We have so many mixed cultures, especially down more southern Florida. Also, we all like to visit all these attractions over Florida. Where I live most the people in my town come recently from New Jersey and New York so not many "Floridians" in my town. Also, I gotta say I give you props if you live in Orlando and drive in all that all the time. I'm not aggressive enough so I always try to stay on property if I go to the parks. 1-4 is enough for me.
> 
> Anywho, peace out homies, I hope you all are doing alright and if anyone is going through anything, I hope it all works out for you. <3
> 
> View attachment 605632



Well done Disxuni……that is an amazing achievement with your weight loss!! You must be so pleased…….it’s not easy.




J'aime Paris said:


> I haven't shared with many either...but your dad is correct!
> 
> 
> 
> Your food looks positively delish!
> 
> A decade from now, I'll be still telling people I'm 50, lol!!  Not aging another year for at least that long...
> 
> 
> Thanks Carole!
> I don't feel 50...not sure how this number  is possible??
> 
> 
> 
> A liquor limit??!!  There would be rioting if that was the case in WI....we take our booze seriously!!  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words Sue!!  I have done solo before and it was a blast!
> Was just hoping to have DH accompany me...
> 
> 
> 
> Wish we could hang laundry on a line.  It is against our HOA rules...
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for closet cleaning!  One of the best feelings!!
> 
> I hope the travel restrictions ease in time for a celebration for you.....it's getting frustrating for so many.
> 
> 
> 
> ALL good thoughts on the biopsy results!!
> 
> Now I need to hit up Kohls!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your thumb is ok!  I'd be so freaked out to not know what bit me!!
> 
> 
> 
> Whew!  I don't drink most of those....sometimes Jack however
> 
> 
> 
> Sign me up for shrimp!
> 
> 
> Happy packing and have a wonderful trip!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful photos!!!
> 
> 
> Good luck on your biopsy as well!!!
> 
> 
> A glass of wine with friends is the perfect Saturday afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> I never drive when we are in Orlando....too scary!!
> I'll drive in Milwaukee traffic, but that's not even close to Orlando level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to accommodate her eating.....
> Pick some grass from your yard and put it in a bowl, find a few unidentified mushrooms to toss with, and add a couple edible flowers....a little olive oil and voila!!!  Lunch, lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck on that haircut!  And yes, the clippers are always a good plan B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't want to get too many pages behind again...
> I'll stop back later to give a couple updates.  I'm off to meet my friend at the gym!



I know what you mean, I look in the mirror sometimes and think…..who is that…..lol……but, embrace it, honestly, it really is just a number.

Yes, cannot imagine a booze shortage…….there would be a riot over here……

Hope you’re doing ok and tomorrow goes well for you all…..  


Here’s one just for you……just poured it……it might be sideways or I’ve already had too much…….lol……..






@Metro West


Guess what arrived on our doorstep today…….finally found it in stock with local bookstore. 



It does look a very good read, thanks for the mention!




So, did meet some friends for a drink…..it was lovely, not too sunny as we were outside, but nice and warm. Only had a couple then walked home, but was lovely to spend some time with a few friends. Things do feel almost normal at times like that. 

Managed to avoid the Vegan thankfully……we’re always pleasant to each other out of respect to my friend, but she is a cheapskate so I won’t be around her out of choice. I’m guilty of teasing her about bacon though as she has been caught in the past eating bacon…….lol…….

Takeout tonight……no cooking and still to decide if it’s pizza or Chinese……I’ll go with the majority……


----------



## Disxuni

Now that's good looking drink


----------



## schumigirl

Disxuni said:


> Now that's good looking drink



It is very nice! Very refreshing. 

And the Disneyland Paris Planet Hollywood glasses we bought in 1992.

Tom surprised me with a week in DLP a month before we got married, everyone thought we were crazy going away just before the wedding…..but, everything was done. Had a fabulous week staying there and visiting Paris too.

But, those glasses have lasted not too bad all this time……


----------



## Monykalyn

15 minutes until board, sitting at a deli but can see gate. LOVE my small regional airport-know it's getting close when I see pilot, copilot and flight attendant walk to gate LOL.  zipped through security -3 people in line but I'm randomly selected for "extra"-just a swabbing of hands. screener recognized my vera bradley Alice in Wonderland bag my kid got me from Disney years ago. 


schumigirl said:


> What those guys are doing at SpaceX is fabulous.


 pretty cool. Florida kid gets to put her top3  companies she wants to mentor with this year-she put NASA as number 1-SpaceX is on the list but not in her top 3.


Lynne G said:


> MonyK, should be at Royal mid afternoon. I have a BOGO, so I can use one with you that night, and I’ll save the other for that following Saturday. I can always upgrade it to a frequent fear, but may be just as happy with going those two nights. And glad to hear boy is feeling better.


 Got my number so just give me a holler if you are up for it


Realfoodfans said:


> My worry is her not eating but I left food for a few days with her.


 Glad she has the comfort of you as her friend. Hope she finds peace in coming days


J'aime Paris said:


> Might go solo.
> 
> I guess you could say I'm in a bit of a funk. Working on pulling myself out...


 Go solo!! woot!


Charade67 said:


> I did get some good news. My boss says that she will pay me for the week I was out sick. She says she got some business Covid relief money.


 NICE!


schumigirl said:


> That`s not good.


 No our leave policies are HORRENDOUS. It's really a large problem and probably a contributing factor to how badly covid spread in USA


Charade67 said:


> I found one more shirt that I want to take on my trip.


 LOVE it


Lynne G said:


> But I hope someone goes and lets us know if there is indeed some in park fun for AP holders.


 sad I am missing it!


schumigirl said:


> 2 pics from the beach this morning.....first one, the sun was barely up, it`s very pretty.


Gorgeous!
Well better run for a bathroom break before boarding!


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels MonyK.  Will give a text tomorrow, for some HHN fun.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

For you Michael Myers lovers  
https://fb.watch/85Np9Bit3p/


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> We do have some gorgeous beaches in our country......I do miss having the Islands to look out to like we had on the West Coast, but I love living beside the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



We hope to have a house in Spain, probably Catalunya, on the coast some day. Just love the ocean.

That is totally our son. He grabs the chip bowl for the table and puts it in front of him. He has done this since he was little.



Metro West said:


> I find it interesting that many locals blame the traffic on tourists...it's not the tourists...it's the damn locals! Everyday I see idiot drivers that just don't care about other drivers on the road...just as long as they get where they are going...that's all that matters. You have to drive aggressively down here.



Preach! We have terrible drivers here in Austin. They are slow, indecisive, selfish, and not paying attention. Nothing like the drivers in Dallas, Houston, or San Antonio. Well, all drivers in Texas are a bit selfish, but the rest of them aren't slow.



schumigirl said:


> I often think Brits should get a slide show on the plane of differing driving standards in America......especially.....right turn on red!
> 
> Tom once banned me from driving for a day or two after my head was almost exploding stuck behind folks who don`t know you can turn right on red unless it tells you not to of course........yep, makes me mad. I think I`m a darn decent driver over there too, so I do get frustrated at bad driving anywhere. And phoning or txting while driving!!! You do see the occasional idiot over here doing it, but not to the same degree.
> 
> But, I agree, locals can be bad for sure and also agree you have to drive, shall we say defensively......lol....... Completely disregarding other drivers is common.



You should hear me in the car when taking our son to/from school. It would definitely get an adult rating for language. He is learning to drive, and I kind of feel bad for him. He's probably the only one learning to drive a standard. All of our cars are manual, except the pickup, which doesn't brake well. Plus, the Mini Cooper will become his, and it's also a manual. We have told him that just because he turns 16, is technically allowed to get his driver's license, and has completed all of the training, doesn't mean we will allow him to get it. We have already apologized that we are going to be way stricter than his friend's parents, because we know none of them know how to drive. We have also told him that his phone goes in the glove box or his backpack in the backseat when he drives. The car has bluetooth, but he doesn't need to be distracted yet. I rarely answer calls when I am driving and never look at the phone. Hopefully, next summer we can take him to the BMW teen driving school in South Carolina. They do a lot of car control stuff and have a skid pad.



keishashadow said:


> today, need to steam a suit that was handed to me yesterday afternoon & possibly cut my youngest DS’s that hasn’t been touched since the pandemic started.   A clipper cut = i got that.  Have a bit of knot in my stomach over the thot of attempting an actual haircut, as it’s below his shoulders.  Ah well, plan B is clippers lol
> 
> i have two U AP to renew at GS before the end of the month as I’m going to downgrade one of them.  I called in and was told it should be done that way since the mr would need a new card because of it.  Oh happy joy to get to wait in line   I’m still considering calling in & waiting on hold again to see if I get a different response from the next CSR I speak to, my thot he should be able to just stop in shorter GS inside park sometime during the trip to get the new card eh, what do i know?



 on the haircut. I am not that brave. Luckily our son doesn't mind shaggy hair. However, we all go to the same stylist now, so that cuts down exposure some.

I just downgraded my husband's and son's APs over the phone, but they expire before our next trip. They did say we will need to get them new cards. Since I paid for it, I can get the new cards when I arrive before them for HHN. Probably do it at the hotel.

Missed the spider bite. Ouch! I hope it's OK. I am allergic to many spiders, but they always find me. I end up with a nasty little scar that looks like something out of horror movie.



Disxuni said:


> Hey, everyone! Hope everyone had a good week and has a good weekend! Thanks for all the congrats on me graduating! I also weighted myself again this morning and down 45lbs so I guess if I ever go to the parks again I should definitely have no issues as I haven't been this low in years.



That's awesome! Congratulations!



schumigirl said:


> Managed to avoid the Vegan thankfully……we’re always pleasant to each other out of respect to my friend, but she is a cheapskate so I won’t be around her out of choice. I’m guilty of teasing her about bacon though as she has been caught in the past eating bacon…….lol…….



Bacon, it's the gateway meat Seriously, everyone I know who is now vegan/veggie but didn't grow up that way says bacon is the thing they miss the most.



Monykalyn said:


> 15 minutes until board, sitting at a deli but can see gate. LOVE my small regional airport-know it's getting close when I see pilot, copilot and flight attendant walk to gate LOL.  zipped through security -3 people in line but I'm randomly selected for "extra"-just a swabbing of hands. screener recognized my vera bradley Alice in Wonderland bag my kid got me from Disney years ago.
> pretty cool. Florida kid gets to put her top3  companies she wants to mentor with this year-she put NASA as number 1-SpaceX is on the list but not in her top 3.



How exciting!!! Have a great trip!

My husband started out as an aerospace engineering major, but in the 90s, the industry was in the toilet. So, he switched to Electrical Engineering, where we met. He is still a big space nut though. I am looking at some of his Lego space stuff now. Hope she gets a cool mentor.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Disxuni said:


> Hey, everyone! Hope everyone had a good week and has a good weekend! Thanks for all the congrats on me graduating! I also weighted myself again this morning and down 45lbs so I guess if I ever go to the parks again I should definitely have no issues as I haven't been this low in years. Unless Hagrid's (yep still haven't ridden it yet) and Velocicoaster is hella smaller compared to other rides.
> 
> schumigirl hope it works out for the lunch and you still have a good time. Also, nice pictures of that beach!
> 
> Lynne I love how you describe everything on how it looks outside, sounds so peaceful. I wish we had cooler weather here. Won't be for awhile. Sniff.
> 
> Charade hope it turns out okay!
> 
> Tink hope you travel safely!
> 
> Keisha I had to cut my father's hair during the pandemic and other than general knowledge I also watched a few YouTube videos prior to doing it. Perhaps if you see someone else doing it and perhaps instructing you, you may be able to feel a little less anxiety about it. However, I'm a visual learner so if you learn better another way may need to find another method. However, either way, you can always do little by little. Always best to do too little than too much.
> 
> Metro West I feel ya, it definitely it's the locals, however I kinda feel with living in Florida as long as I have I feel everyone in Florida is a tourist. We have so many mixed cultures, especially down more southern Florida. Also, we all like to visit all these attractions over Florida. Where I live most the people in my town come recently from New Jersey and New York so not many "Floridians" in my town. Also, I gotta say I give you props if you live in Orlando and drive in all that all the time. I'm not aggressive enough so I always try to stay on property if I go to the parks. 1-4 is enough for me.
> 
> Anywho, peace out homies, I hope you all are doing alright and if anyone is going through anything, I hope it all works out for you. <3
> 
> View attachment 605632


Bravo!!  Double congrats on your amazing successes!!




schumigirl said:


> Lol……how true!!!
> 
> Oh anything that threatens the champagne buying scares me……
> 
> The dish was perfect Janet, you worked it out well…..he raved about it the whole night, and again today. I know what you mean about being reluctant to share recipes, I tend not to especially some Scottish ones, there is a certain way of doing some dishes, and I’m not taking responsibility, especially when someone I know doesn’t cook/bake very well asks me…..
> 
> Pad Thai in this country isn’t the best, but do enjoy a good Thai restaurant.
> 
> Have a good one and enjoy that hair cutting……I cut Kyle’s through the pandemic, but now, he’s back to the barber…..Tom’s is easy though lol…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Disxuni……that is an amazing achievement with your weight loss!! You must be so pleased…….it’s not easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean, I look in the mirror sometimes and think…..who is that…..lol……but, embrace it, honestly, it really is just a number.
> 
> Yes, cannot imagine a booze shortage…….there would be a riot over here……
> 
> Hope you’re doing ok and tomorrow goes well for you all…..
> 
> 
> Here’s one just for you……just poured it……it might be sideways or I’ve already had too much…….lol……..
> 
> 
> View attachment 605644
> 
> 
> 
> @Metro West
> 
> 
> Guess what arrived on our doorstep today…….finally found it in stock with local bookstore.
> 
> View attachment 605645
> 
> It does look a very good read, thanks for the mention!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, did meet some friends for a drink…..it was lovely, not too sunny as we were outside, but nice and warm. Only had a couple then walked home, but was lovely to spend some time with a few friends. Things do feel almost normal at times like that.
> 
> Managed to avoid the Vegan thankfully……we’re always pleasant to each other out of respect to my friend, but she is a cheapskate so I won’t be around her out of choice. I’m guilty of teasing her about bacon though as she has been caught in the past eating bacon…….lol…….
> 
> Takeout tonight……no cooking and still to decide if it’s pizza or Chinese……I’ll go with the majority……


Carole, you always know how to cheer me up!!   We speak the same language....cocktails!!
Love the glass too!



schumigirl said:


> It is very nice! Very refreshing.
> 
> And the Disneyland Paris Planet Hollywood glasses we bought in 1992.
> 
> Tom surprised me with a week in DLP a month before we got married, everyone thought we were crazy going away just before the wedding…..but, everything was done. Had a fabulous week staying there and visiting Paris too.
> 
> But, those glasses have lasted not too bad all this time……


I went to DLP once, about 20 years ago.  It was not too long after 9/11, and folks were afraid to fly.  I got the absolute bargain airfare for international and couldn't pass it up!!




Monykalyn said:


> 15 minutes until board, sitting at a deli but can see gate. LOVE my small regional airport-know it's getting close when I see pilot, copilot and flight attendant walk to gate LOL.  zipped through security -3 people in line but I'm randomly selected for "extra"-just a swabbing of hands. screener recognized my vera bradley Alice in Wonderland bag my kid got me from Disney years ago.
> pretty cool. Florida kid gets to put her top3  companies she wants to mentor with this year-she put NASA as number 1-SpaceX is on the list but not in her top 3.
> Got my number so just give me a holler if you are up for it
> Glad she has the comfort of you as her friend. Hope she finds peace in coming days
> Go solo!! woot!
> NICE!
> No our leave policies are HORRENDOUS. It's really a large problem and probably a contributing factor to how badly covid spread in USA
> LOVE it
> sad I am missing it!
> 
> Gorgeous!
> Well better run for a bathroom break before boarding!


Have a safe trip and wonderful time!!!!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> For you Michael Myers lovers
> https://fb.watch/85Np9Bit3p/


The guy is Brilliant!!!!      The wife needs a new word....idiot is a terrible choice




soniam said:


> We hope to have a house in Spain, probably Catalunya, on the coast some day. Just love the ocean.
> 
> That is totally our son. He grabs the chip bowl for the table and puts it in front of him. He has done this since he was little.
> 
> 
> 
> Preach! We have terrible drivers here in Austin. They are slow, indecisive, selfish, and not paying attention. Nothing like the drivers in Dallas, Houston, or San Antonio. Well, all drivers in Texas are a bit selfish, but the rest of them aren't slow.
> 
> 
> 
> You should hear me in the car when taking our son to/from school. It would definitely get an adult rating for language. He is learning to drive, and I kind of feel bad for him. He's probably the only one learning to drive a standard. All of our cars are manual, except the pickup, which doesn't brake well. Plus, the Mini Cooper will become his, and it's also a manual. We have told him that just because he turns 16, is technically allowed to get his driver's license, and has completed all of the training, doesn't mean we will allow him to get it. We have already apologized that we are going to be way stricter than his friend's parents, because we know none of them know how to drive. We have also told him that his phone goes in the glove box or his backpack in the backseat when he drives. The car has bluetooth, but he doesn't need to be distracted yet. I rarely answer calls when I am driving and never look at the phone. Hopefully, next summer we can take him to the BMW teen driving school in South Carolina. They do a lot of car control stuff and have a skid pad.
> 
> 
> 
> on the haircut. I am not that brave. Luckily our son doesn't mind shaggy hair. However, we all go to the same stylist now, so that cuts down exposure some.
> 
> I just downgraded my husband's and son's APs over the phone, but they expire before our next trip. They did say we will need to get them new cards. Since I paid for it, I can get the new cards when I arrive before them for HHN. Probably do it at the hotel.
> 
> Missed the spider bite. Ouch! I hope it's OK. I am allergic to many spiders, but they always find me. I end up with a nasty little scar that looks like something out of horror movie.
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon, it's the gateway meat Seriously, everyone I know who is now vegan/veggie but didn't grow up that way says bacon is the thing they miss the most.
> 
> 
> 
> How exciting!!! Have a great trip!
> 
> My husband started out as an aerospace engineering major, but in the 90s, the industry was in the toilet. So, he switched to Electrical Engineering, where we met. He is still a big space nut though. I am looking at some of his Lego space stuff now. Hope she gets a cool mentor.


Another ocean/beach lover!!

Teens getting their license is definitely the #1 reason parents get grey hair!!  DD did quite well and was very responsible, but that never stopped the worrying.  I always had her text me when she reached her destination....that helped a bit.









The gym was almost deserted this morning.  The day is so gorgeous, I think folks want to enjoy all the great weather while it lasts.  Felt good to workout again.  I'd hit a roadblock with my back issues, and took a few months off.  I've been back at it for several weeks, and I love it!!

Going to meet friends tonight to sit at an outside bar.  The bar will play the Brewers game on the jumbo screen, and there is also great local band scheduled to play.  Should be a fun night!

We saw DD for a couple of hours last night!  She had her first exam yesterday, and wanted to relax her brain some after studying all week.  Her, DH and I met at the driving range.  We hit balls for an hour and then went out for supper.

We tried the new Lou Malnati's Pizza restaurant.  It really has gotten quite the hype, so we wanted to check it out.  Sadly, we were underwhelmed.  The sauce had little flavor, the huge sausage patty was a bit weird for us, and it didn't have enough cheese for our liking.  But we gave it a go....and it was wonderful spending the time with DD!!!  No complaints there!

Wishing all the travelers a SUPER trip!!!  Share lots of phots for the ones living vicariously through the computer screens, lol!!


----------



## macraven

Disxuni 
Congrats on your weight loss

Boo for me as I think I found the pounds you lost


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Guess what arrived on our doorstep today…….finally found it in stock with local bookstore.
> 
> View attachment 605645
> 
> It does look a very good read, thanks for the mention!


 I hope you like it and don't forget...read the author's notes at the end BUT not until you get there...wait until you've finished the book.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> For you Michael Myers lovers
> https://fb.watch/85Np9Bit3p/



I can’t see it…… it’s only showing me I have to log into FB which I won’t have.




soniam said:


> We hope to have a house in Spain, probably Catalunya, on the coast some day. Just love the ocean.
> 
> That is totally our son. He grabs the chip bowl for the table and puts it in front of him. He has done this since he was little.
> 
> 
> 
> Preach! We have terrible drivers here in Austin. They are slow, indecisive, selfish, and not paying attention. Nothing like the drivers in Dallas, Houston, or San Antonio. Well, all drivers in Texas are a bit selfish, but the rest of them aren't slow.
> 
> 
> 
> You should hear me in the car when taking our son to/from school. It would definitely get an adult rating for language. He is learning to drive, and I kind of feel bad for him. He's probably the only one learning to drive a standard. All of our cars are manual, except the pickup, which doesn't brake well. Plus, the Mini Cooper will become his, and it's also a manual. We have told him that just because he turns 16, is technically allowed to get his driver's license, and has completed all of the training, doesn't mean we will allow him to get it. We have already apologized that we are going to be way stricter than his friend's parents, because we know none of them know how to drive. We have also told him that his phone goes in the glove box or his backpack in the backseat when he drives. The car has bluetooth, but he doesn't need to be distracted yet. I rarely answer calls when I am driving and never look at the phone. Hopefully, next summer we can take him to the BMW teen driving school in South Carolina. They do a lot of car control stuff and have a skid pad.
> 
> 
> 
> on the haircut. I am not that brave. Luckily our son doesn't mind shaggy hair. However, we all go to the same stylist now, so that cuts down exposure some.
> 
> I just downgraded my husband's and son's APs over the phone, but they expire before our next trip. They did say we will need to get them new cards. Since I paid for it, I can get the new cards when I arrive before them for HHN. Probably do it at the hotel.
> 
> Missed the spider bite. Ouch! I hope it's OK. I am allergic to many spiders, but they always find me. I end up with a nasty little scar that looks like something out of horror movie.
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon, it's the gateway meat Seriously, everyone I know who is now vegan/veggie but didn't grow up that way says bacon is the thing they miss the most.
> 
> 
> 
> How exciting!!! Have a great trip!
> 
> My husband started out as an aerospace engineering major, but in the 90s, the industry was in the toilet. So, he switched to Electrical Engineering, where we met. He is still a big space nut though. I am looking at some of his Lego space stuff now. Hope she gets a cool mentor.



Yes, I think my vocal utterances were a little coloured that day, not my usual serene language.

Kyle learned to drive in a manual, his first car was a manual, but that didn’t last long before he upgraded to an automatic as he’s only ever know us to have automatics. But, it was important to pass the test with a manual. Here they can’t apply to learn till they’re 17. Little bit older than the States.

Yes, bacon seems to be a stumbling block for some vegetarians.





J'aime Paris said:


> Bravo!!  Double congrats on your amazing successes!!
> 
> 
> 
> Carole, you always know how to cheer me up!!   We speak the same language....cocktails!!
> Love the glass too!
> 
> 
> I went to DLP once, about 20 years ago.  It was not too long after 9/11, and folks were afraid to fly.  I got the absolute bargain airfare for international and couldn't pass it up!!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a safe trip and wonderful time!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is Brilliant!!!!      The wife needs a new word....idiot is a terrible choice
> 
> 
> 
> Another ocean/beach lover!!
> 
> Teens getting their license is definitely the #1 reason parents get grey hair!!  DD did quite well and was very responsible, but that never stopped the worrying.  I always had her text me when she reached her destination....that helped a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gym was almost deserted this morning.  The day is so gorgeous, I think folks want to enjoy all the great weather while it lasts.  Felt good to workout again.  I'd hit a roadblock with my back issues, and took a few months off.  I've been back at it for several weeks, and I love it!!
> 
> Going to meet friends tonight to sit at an outside bar.  The bar will play the Brewers game on the jumbo screen, and there is also great local band scheduled to play.  Should be a fun night!
> 
> We saw DD for a couple of hours last night!  She had her first exam yesterday, and wanted to relax her brain some after studying all week.  Her, DH and I met at the driving range.  We hit balls for an hour and then went out for supper.
> 
> We tried the new Lou Malnati's Pizza restaurant.  It really has gotten quite the hype, so we wanted to check it out.  Sadly, we were underwhelmed.  The sauce had little flavor, the huge sausage patty was a bit weird for us, and it didn't have enough cheese for our liking.  But we gave it a go....and it was wonderful spending the time with DD!!!  No complaints there!
> 
> Wishing all the travelers a SUPER trip!!!  Share lots of phots for the ones living vicariously through the computer screens, lol!!
> View attachment 605676View attachment 605677




I remember after 9/11 flight were so cheap and America was offering so much for the Brits to travel over…….little different today sadly……lol……

Hope the back is doing better now, glad you’re back in the gym. Yes, I think folks are making the most of the late summer weather too. Although yesterday morning we were surprised how quiet the seafront was even early.

Enjoy your night, it sounds a lot of fun!




macraven said:


> Disxuni
> Congrats on your weight loss
> 
> Boo for me as I think I found the pounds you lost







Metro West said:


> I hope you like it and don't forget...read the author's notes at the end BUT not until you get there...wait until you've finished the book.



Glad you told me that, I sometimes read the author’s notes first. It does sound good.



Had a little mini disaster with dinner…..well, more an annoyance. We all got pizzas, thought Kyle’s looked a little pale, but it was fine. However started mine and the base was dry as sand……think they scraped the sauce on, then scraped it off again.

Called them and they said they’d send another one, told them no thanks, I’d been out off by then. Scraped it in the trash. So next town is 15 minutes away, but Kyle drove me and I got myself a Chinese after everyone else had eaten. It was much nicer…….so feeling very full now.

And a rather nice red wine tonight…….

Still so mild outside, but rain is forecast during the night into tomorrow, first rain for a while.


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon everyone. We have had a very productive day. We got the lights for our front porch, a new toaster, and I bought a new case for my phone. We are trying to figure out ways to maximize kitchen counter space, so we are also looking at getting rid of our countertop microwave and having one installed over the oven. We want to talk to the electrician before making the purchase though. 

We have also been looking for a small, rolling kitchen island.I want one that also has storage space. Today I was looking online and think I have found exactly what I want on Wayfair.com. I went ahead and ordered it and it should be here by Friday. 



Metro West said:


> I find it interesting that many locals blame the traffic on tourists...it's not the tourists...it's the damn locals! Everyday I see idiot drivers that just don't care about other drivers on the road...just as long as they get where they are going...that's all that matters. You have to drive aggressively down here.


Miami was a fun combination of locals, tourists, and snowbirds who couldn't drive. I'm glad I'm not living there anymore. 



Lynne G said:


> Yay, will be taking off with a beautiful sunny mid day flight. Woot! Though as usual, where I’m going says partly sunny, with rain predicted in the later afternoon and early evening. Hoping by the time I stroll into HHN tomorrow night, that rain chances for the rest of the night are zero.


 Have a safe flight. Hope you miss the rain. 



schumigirl said:


> I often think Brits should get a slide show on the plane of differing driving standards in America......especially.....right turn on red!


 We have the opposite problem where I live. People seem to forget that it is right turn on red after stop. I often have to turn left when coming out of my neighborhood, but have to watch the cars coming from the opposite direction. People often turn right on that red light without stopping to consider that the cars coming from the opposite side may have the right of way. 



keishashadow said:


> today, need to steam a suit that was handed to me yesterday afternoon & possibly cut my youngest DS’s that hasn’t been touched since the pandemic started.  A clipper cut = i got that. Have a bit of knot in my stomach over the thot of attempting an actual haircut, as it’s below his shoulders. Ah well, plan B is clippers lol


 You are a braver person than I. I am not brave enough to try to cut anyone's hair. I am afraid of whatI might do to it. 



Disxuni said:


> I also weighted myself again this morning and down 45lbs


 Congratulations! That is a great accomplishment. 



schumigirl said:


> Managed to avoid the Vegan thankfully……we’re always pleasant to each other out of respect to my friend, but she is a cheapskate so I won’t be around her out of choice. I’m guilty of teasing her about bacon though as she has been caught in the past eating bacon…….lol…….


 A vegan who eats bacon. Hmm.......




Monykalyn said:


> 15 minutes until board, sitting at a deli but can see gate. LOVE my small regional airport-know it's getting close when I see pilot, copilot and flight attendant walk to gate LOL. zipped through security -3 people in line but I'm randomly selected for "extra"-just a swabbing of hands. screener recognized my vera bradley Alice in Wonderland bag my kid got me from Disney years ago.


 Hope you had a nice flight. Have you seen the new Harry Potter pattern from Vera Bradley? Really cute. 



soniam said:


> Hopefully, next summer we can take him to the BMW teen driving school in South Carolina. They do a lot of car control stuff and have a skid pad.


Good luck with the driving. My daughter still doesn't have a license and she is almost 21. She is scared to learn. I wanted to take her to a driving class in Martinsville, but it was crazy expensive. 



Dh has left for a football game, so I need to figure out what to do witht he rest of the evening.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon everyone. We have had a very productive day. We got the lights for our front porch, a new toaster, and I bought a new case for my phone. We are trying to figure out ways to maximize kitchen counter space, so we are also looking at getting rid of our countertop microwave and having one installed over the oven. We want to talk to the electrician before making the purchase though.
> 
> We have also been looking for a small, rolling kitchen island.I want one that also has storage space. Today I was looking online and think I have found exactly what I want on Wayfair.com. I went ahead and ordered it and it should be here by Friday.
> 
> Miami was a fun combination of locals, tourists, and snowbirds who couldn't drive. I'm glad I'm not living there anymore.
> 
> Have a safe flight. Hope you miss the rain.
> 
> We have the opposite problem where I live. People seem to forget that it is right turn on red after stop. I often have to turn left when coming out of my neighborhood, but have to watch the cars coming from the opposite direction. People often turn right on that red light without stopping to consider that the cars coming from the opposite side may have the right of way.
> 
> You are a braver person than I. I am not brave enough to try to cut anyone's hair. I am afraid of whatI might do to it.
> 
> Congratulations! That is a great accomplishment.
> 
> A vegan who eats bacon. Hmm.......
> View attachment 605694
> 
> Hope you had a nice flight. Have you seen the new Harry Potter pattern from Vera Bradley? Really cute.
> 
> 
> Good luck with the driving. My daughter still doesn't have a license and she is almost 21. She is scared to learn. I wanted to take her to a driving class in Martinsville, but it was crazy expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> Dh has left for a football game, so I need to figure out what to do witht he rest of the evening.



She’ll learn one day I assume. Most kids are desperate to drive.

Nice purchases, hope you’re happy with the rolling island. Anything that gives you more storage is ideal.

Yes, she was caught eating a bacon sandwich in a cafe a few years back by a mutual friend. She lives and works in Paris, only comes back every few months, so goodness knows what she eats usually. She’s very smug and sanctimonious……..and incredibly competitive. So, she‘s not much fun to be around.



I think I’m too full of food…….beached whale time along the sofas……..


----------



## macraven

Charade since you now bought a new porch light, I have one question for you

Is it the porch light for your house or for the sans porch?

It’s been quite dark here when I post late nights and stub my toes
Just saying…..


----------



## Charade67

I bought new lights for my house, but the SANS can borrow them tonight.


----------



## macraven




----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> Good luck with the driving. My daughter still doesn't have a license and she is almost 21. She is scared to learn. I wanted to take her to a driving class in Martinsville, but it was crazy expensive.



He will eventually get his license, because I will not drive him around that long. Public transportation here is garbage. Kids here can't drive with anyone else in the car but a licensed adult or an immediate family member, sibling, until they are 18. So he won't be able to get rides from friends. He wants to learn, but he kind of wants to take the easy way out and do the automatic. We are teaching him instead of a school. The class portion is online. I don't trust the other drivers out there and would prefer to make sure he doesn't start out with bad and infuriating habits. He can develop those after he moves out  

We just got back from practicing a bit ago. I wish I was drinking right now. He was braking really hard today and kept looking at the shifter to change gears. He tends to vear when he does that and drive on the wrong side of the road Luckily, this is all happening in our neighborhood at 30mph max. DH said he would take him out tomorrow. I still need to clean the back of the car and put the student driver magnet on. I am hoping it will keep people from tailgating him and almost rear-ending him when he actually comes to a complete stop before the stop sign, which is required by law.



schumigirl said:


> She’ll learn one day I assume. Most kids are desperate to drive.
> 
> Yes, she was caught eating a bacon sandwich in a cafe a few years back by a mutual friend. She lives and works in Paris, only comes back every few months, so goodness knows what she eats usually. She’s very smug and sanctimonious……..and incredibly competitive. So, she‘s not much fun to be around.



It's strange with my husband's nieces and nephews. They are all in Oklahoma, Dallas area, or Houston, and most didn't want to learn to drive for a long time There is no public transportation. Their friends with licenses couldn't drive them around. Those areas are not very walkable either. Once I got comfortable with the idea of driving (felt like they put me in a weapon instead of a car and really respected the heck out of the responsibility being given to me), I loved it. We love driving on vacation, especially in foreign countries. I could totally see people living in a big city with public transport or walkability not wanting or needing to drive, but everywhere else in the US, you really need to be able to drive.

I hate when people get all preachy about how they eat. It's one thing to talk about it, but it's another to expect others to eat that way too or to judge them for not eating the same way. Does she eat root vegetables or anything with a shadow? You can call her out on that next time


----------



## keishashadow

Taking a breather before I go out to supervise the mr put up the 1st of the Halloween lights.  when we were out stocking up on wings (yet another shortage), decided to stop at the Spirit Halloween store.  Believe the subliminal messaging worked .  Going to plop up a couple of the inflatables & my skeleton flamingos.   staying classy as usual my friends 



soniam said:


> He's probably the only one learning to drive a standard. All of our cars are manual, except the pickup, which doesn't brake well.


used to be more common here when i started to drive.  Never did get the hang of it, shifting after stopped for a light on a steep hill. That sickening feeling of sliding backwards and fearing u will go right into the impatient vehicle on ur ahem rear.


soniam said:


> Missed the spider bite. Ouch! I hope it's OK.


woke up, still sore, now has pin point white bumps under the skin.  DH ’joked’ they may be ‘Laid eggs’.  he was almost kicked out of bed.


J'aime Paris said:


> I went to DLP once, about 20 years ago. It was not too long after 9/11, and folks were afraid to fly. I got the absolute bargain airfare for international and couldn't pass it up!!


score!  Starting to think we’ll never get there at this point


J'aime Paris said:


> Going to meet friends tonight to sit at an outside bar. The bar will play the Brewers game on the jumbo screen, and there is also great local band scheduled to play. Should be a fun night!


absolutely, enjoy.  Had to sit thru the end of the Notre Dame game 


schumigirl said:


> think they scraped the sauce on, then scraped it off again.


oh, that is so gross, poor Kyle.


Charade67 said:


> You are a braver person than I. I am not brave enough to try to cut anyone's hair. I am afraid of whatI might do to it.


i was literally sweating putty balls I was so nervous.  took my time, shockingly, he loved it.  A first, always some constructive criticism in The past.  Refused to let me snap a pic, said he knew I’d post it out.  As well I would!

what’s funny is he wanted a modified mullet.  Little does he know the cut in the back is pretty much how my Mom had me layer her hair.  Turns out he has quite a bit of curl in it, once layered properly the back had some nice body to it.  

not sure how it is elsewhere in the country, they are still quite trendy here, with the millennials.  along with the dreaded man bun.  I don’t judge, safest way to let that freak flag fly is with your hair IMO



schumigirl said:


> Yes, she was caught eating a bacon sandwich in a cafe a few years back by a mutual friend. She lives and works in Paris, only comes back every few months, so goodness knows what she eats usually. She’s very smug and sanctimonious……..and incredibly competitive. So, she‘s not much fun to be around.


give new life to being caught ‘cheating’ LOL


soniam said:


> We just got back from practicing a bit ago. I wish I was drinking right now.


hahaha maybe just a nip to steady those nerves


----------



## Sue M

Oh crap. My post just went poof. Ugh sorry


----------



## Metro West

Sue M said:


> Oh crap. My post just went poof. Ugh sorry


 Forgiven.


----------



## macraven

Sue M said:


> Oh crap. My post just went poof. Ugh sorry


I hate when that happens to me 

typing everything with two thumbs is a pain
for me when my post goes poof


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> Taking a breather before I go out to supervise the mr put up the 1st of the Halloween lights.  when we were out stocking up on wings (yet another shortage), decided to stop at the Spirit Halloween store.  Believe the subliminal messaging worked .  Going to plop up a couple of the inflatables & my skeleton flamingos.   staying classy as usual my friends
> 
> 
> used to be more common here when i started to drive.  Never did get the hang of it, shifting after stopped for a light on a steep hill. That sickening feeling of sliding backwards and fearing u will go right into the impatient vehicle on ur ahem rear.
> 
> woke up, still sore, now has pin point white bumps under the skin.  DH ’joked’ they may be ‘Laid eggs’.  he was almost kicked out of bed.
> 
> score!  Starting to think we’ll never get there at this point
> 
> absolutely, enjoy.  Had to sit thru the end of the Notre Dame game
> 
> oh, that is so gross, poor Kyle.
> 
> i was literally sweating putty balls I was so nervous.  took my time, shockingly, he loved it.  A first, always some constructive criticism in The past.  Refused to let me snap a pic, said he knew I’d post it out.  As well I would!
> 
> what’s funny is he wanted a modified mullet.  Little does he know the cut in the back is pretty much how my Mom had me layer her hair.  Turns out he has quite a bit of curl in it, once layered properly the back had some nice body to it.
> 
> not sure how it is elsewhere in the country, they are still quite trendy here, with the millennials.  along with the dreaded man bun.  I don’t judge, safest way to let that freak flag fly is with your hair IMO
> 
> 
> give new life to being caught ‘cheating’ LOL
> 
> hahaha maybe just a nip to steady those nerves



I need to put up our Halloween stuff next week, maybe some tomorrow.

The car my son will drive, a Mini Cooper, has what they call "hill climb assist". It keeps the car from rolling backwards. It's pretty awesome, especially for a new driver.

The spider bite sounds pretty bad I am actually extremely afraid of them.


----------



## Lynne G

Ouch, Keisha.  Hope it starts to go away.  Ick.  I hate any bug bite.  I did get bit by a spider once.  Got in my shirt and bit me on my arm.  Hurt like the devil, but it did heal completely.  Why I now hate going in our attic. 

Finally got the luggage out. Time to pack.


----------



## Sue M

Well not going to repeat posts, multiple ugh. Hate when that happens. I think it took me an hour to catch up and reply.
So safe travels to all leaving soon!  
Keisha hope that bite gets better. Sounds scary.

Did anyone see Space X?  There was a launch I think last time we were there. I determined best spot to view was the bridge near the Studios going over to other side. Apparently quite a few others thought same. Nope. Nothing. Grrrr. But we were on our way to bus loop, had planned on grabbing lunch at CB!  We like their roast chicken lol. As we were passing through the security area, along the side looking out, yup saw the trail of the rocket. But by that time it was too high.

I survived the storm yesterday and kept power. Some areas of black outs. 
I heard California had a quake, my partner in crime felt some shaking.

This morning was nice, and a I went out for a 10km paddle. Was nice to be out on the ocean After yesterday being cooped up inside.

Schumi too funny about the vegan being caught having a bacon sandwich. Reminds me of the TV commercial with Mila Kunis caught eatting Cheetos to the song Wasn’t Me!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick evening stop in while watching the Nascar night race tonight. 

A day of puttering and putzing around the house.  Got the clothes sorted and ready to sell.  I sold a few items already on facebook.  Now hopefully the others will sell as well.  Most of our clothes we donated...but some items I know we could get a few bucks for.  

Supper was steak sandwiches, roasted potato wedges, asparagus and ceasar salad.  The garlic toast was delicious with the oven roasted garlic I had in the fridge.  Tomorrow is grocery shopping, a little meal prep and not sure what else.  

Toasted tomato and bacon sammies on the menu for breakfast tomorrow.  It will be the last of the fresh garden tomatoes from my mom.  Gotta enjoy them while I can.  

Here is the youtube link for Michael Meyers.   I didn't even think about the FB thingy 





Have a great evening everyone!!!  Stay safe!!!


----------



## Robo56

Good Saturday night all  



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I hope the headache goes away. It's great your taking care to not overdo things with your back. Back issues are not to be taken lightly. Enjoy the parks!!!!!!!!



Headache did resolve. I think it might have been something I ate at the steak restaurant. Back is still tender, but enjoying the distraction of vacation. Avoiding rides that could make things worse.




Charade67 said:


> How cool. I love that movie.



Me too.




soniam said:


> I am melting the Autumn on Main Street scent from Magic Candle Co. I have an HHN candle that I will start burning in a couple of weeks, in time for our trip. I like to burn a candle for the HHN scent, because the flame gives it that extra feeling of fire at UO.



Sounds nice.




soniam said:


> Hope your trip is going well and that you feel better soon.



Thank you . I’am having a nice time.




Sue M said:


> Robo enjoy your pool day and tour! Hope headache is better.



I did enjoy a few pool days so far.




J'aime Paris said:


> Robo, I will PM you the recipe for the cookies.



Thank you for sharing your cookie recipe. I did get your PM. I’am looking forward to making them when I get home.




J'aime Paris said:


> Might go solo.



Do it.

Sorry to hear you all have had another loss. Friends are like family and are hard to say goodbye to.





Realfoodfans said:


> J’aime thank you for your condolences and every sympathy to you and your Dad on his loss. Sadly will be long delay till we can have a funeral. Charles was my husband’s best friend and it’s really hit him.



My condolences to you all.




keishashadow said:


> Some unseen creepy crawly (Boris? Is that you) took a chimp on my thumb near the joint. Now, have ice on it as nearly doubled in size. May take a Benadryl sooner vs later but, they make me drowsy and it’s Friday Night Lights



Ouch.......hope it heals up soon. I won’t soon forget the brown recluse spider bite I got gardening a couple years ago.




tink1957 said:


> It's almost go time...got my hair cut, eyebrows waxed and pedicure done. Instacart order placed and checked into our SW flight.



Have a safe flight Tink. Time to have a good vacation now.




schumigirl said:


> 2 pics from the beach this morning.....first one, the sun was barely up, it`s very pretty.



Pretty beach pictures.




Lynne G said:


> Sorry to miss Mac and Robo this year. But the hotel prices much better in September, so I can see me doing these last two weeks instead of first two weeks of October next year.



Sorry to miss you too on tour this year Lynne.




soniam said:


> hope it's nothing serious. I have to get a biopsy-like procedure on Tuesday. It will be the second time my obgyn has gotten flesh from me in about a month.



Charade and Soniam hope the biopsies come out good and there is nothing to worry about. Sending mummy dust your ways.




Lynne G said:


> As said, very much hoping tomorrow night has no rain. Will be my first night, with a private RIP the second night I go. So my first night does not have to be having to see and do everything.



Like Metro said. We got a good qdown pour yesterday evening. It also rained this evening.

Back in my room with my feet propped up. Decided not to go into HHN this evening.

Had a long day. I had my UMH tour this morning and did a little park time after.

Went into Confisco for a light dinner while it was pouring rain. Then I hung around for the first night of the return of The Dark Arts show in Hogsmeade.

Ready for bed.

Night light from Castle show this evening.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> He will eventually get his license, because I will not drive him around that long. Public transportation here is garbage. Kids here can't drive with anyone else in the car but a licensed adult or an immediate family member, sibling, until they are 18. So he won't be able to get rides from friends. He wants to learn, but he kind of wants to take the easy way out and do the automatic. We are teaching him instead of a school. The class portion is online. I don't trust the other drivers out there and would prefer to make sure he doesn't start out with bad and infuriating habits. He can develop those after he moves out
> 
> We just got back from practicing a bit ago. I wish I was drinking right now. He was braking really hard today and kept looking at the shifter to change gears. He tends to vear when he does that and drive on the wrong side of the road Luckily, this is all happening in our neighborhood at 30mph max. DH said he would take him out tomorrow. I still need to clean the back of the car and put the student driver magnet on. I am hoping it will keep people from tailgating him and almost rear-ending him when he actually comes to a complete stop before the stop sign, which is required by law.
> 
> 
> 
> It's strange with my husband's nieces and nephews. They are all in Oklahoma, Dallas area, or Houston, and most didn't want to learn to drive for a long time There is no public transportation. Their friends with licenses couldn't drive them around. Those areas are not very walkable either. Once I got comfortable with the idea of driving (felt like they put me in a weapon instead of a car and really respected the heck out of the responsibility being given to me), I loved it. We love driving on vacation, especially in foreign countries. I could totally see people living in a big city with public transport or walkability not wanting or needing to drive, but everywhere else in the US, you really need to be able to drive.
> 
> I hate when people get all preachy about how they eat. It's one thing to talk about it, but it's another to expect others to eat that way too or to judge them for not eating the same way. Does she eat root vegetables or anything with a shadow? You can call her out on that next time



I loved driving too as soon as I could, think we were all the same, although sometimes other road users don`t make it as fun as it should be. 

Yes, she is quite preachy, and was annoyed we found out she got caught......said it was a one time thing! OK. 

I remember there was a sign that used to be up in Smokey Bones on the 192, it said Plants are living things too......I had it made into a birthday card for her......lol......no wonder she doesn`t like me.......lol.....




keishashadow said:


> Taking a breather before I go out to supervise the mr put up the 1st of the Halloween lights.  when we were out stocking up on wings (yet another shortage), decided to stop at the Spirit Halloween store.  Believe the subliminal messaging worked . Going to plop up a couple of the inflatables & my skeleton flamingos. staying classy as usual my friends
> 
> 
> used to be more common here when i started to drive.  Never did get the hang of it, shifting after stopped for a light on a steep hill. That sickening feeling of sliding backwards and fearing u will go right into the impatient vehicle on ur ahem rear.
> 
> woke up, still sore, now has pin point white bumps under the skin.  DH ’joked’ they may be ‘Laid eggs’.  he was almost kicked out of bed.
> 
> score!  Starting to think we’ll never get there at this point
> 
> absolutely, enjoy.  Had to sit thru the end of the Notre Dame game
> 
> oh, that is so gross, poor Kyle.
> 
> i was literally sweating putty balls I was so nervous.  took my time, shockingly, he loved it.  A first, always some constructive criticism in The past.  Refused to let me snap a pic, said he knew I’d post it out.  As well I would!
> 
> what’s funny is he wanted a modified mullet.  Little does he know the cut in the back is pretty much how my Mom had me layer her hair.  Turns out he has quite a bit of curl in it, once layered properly the back had some nice body to it.
> 
> not sure how it is elsewhere in the country, they are still quite trendy here, with the millennials.  along with the dreaded man bun.  I don’t judge, safest way to let that freak flag fly is with your hair IMO
> 
> 
> give new life to being caught ‘cheating’ LOL
> 
> hahaha maybe just a nip to steady those nerves



Love your decorations for Halloween! 

Ouchy on the bite and yes a comment like that wouldn`t be popular here either......we`ve had several spiders in the last week as temps are cooling down at night, not much to do about them except catch them if we can. 

Good job on the haircut.....you`ll have a job for life now! 

What was funny to the friend that saw her eating the sandwich, was she waved to her as she was mid bite with the bacon sticking out of the bread......lol....couldn`t even disguise it! 






Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick evening stop in while watching the Nascar night race tonight.
> 
> A day of puttering and putzing around the house.  Got the clothes sorted and ready to sell.  I sold a few items already on facebook.  Now hopefully the others will sell as well.  Most of our clothes we donated...but some items I know we could get a few bucks for.
> 
> Supper was steak sandwiches, roasted potato wedges, asparagus and ceasar salad.  The garlic toast was delicious with the oven roasted garlic I had in the fridge.  Tomorrow is grocery shopping, a little meal prep and not sure what else.
> 
> Toasted tomato and bacon sammies on the menu for breakfast tomorrow.  It will be the last of the fresh garden tomatoes from my mom.  Gotta enjoy them while I can.
> 
> Here is the youtube link for Michael Meyers.   I didn't even think about the FB thingy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!!!  Stay safe!!!



Thanks for the link Pumpkin........yes, wouldn`t fancy coming across him, especially at night. 

Dinner sounds so good! 




Robo56 said:


> Good Saturday night all
> 
> 
> 
> Headache did resolve. I think it might have been something I ate at the steak restaurant. Back is still tender, but enjoying the distraction of vacation. Avoiding rides that could make things worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you . I’am having a nice time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did enjoy a few pool days so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing your cookie recipe. I did get your PM. I’am looking forward to making them when I get home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do it.
> 
> Sorry to hear you all have had another loss. Friends are like family and are hard to say goodbye to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My condolences to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch.......hope it heals up soon. I won’t soon forget the brown recluse spider bite I got gardening a couple years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a safe flight Tink. Time to have a good vacation now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty beach pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to miss you too on tour this year Lynne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charade and Soniam hope the biopsies come out good and there is nothing to worry about. Sending mummy dust your ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Metro said. We got a good qdown pour yesterday evening. It also rained this evening.
> 
> Back in my room with my feet propped up. Decided not to go into HHN this evening.
> 
> Had a long day. I had my UMH tour this morning and did a little park time after.
> 
> Went into Confisco for a light dinner while it was pouring rain. Then I hung around for the first night of the return of The Dark Arts show in Hogsmeade.
> 
> Ready for bed.
> 
> Night light from Castle show this evening.
> 
> View attachment 605838




I do remember that spider bite you had a time back....nasty. 

Glad the headache cleared and you`re doing better......nice picture of the castle and hope you sleep well. And hope you enjoyed Confisco`s, one of our favourite places that sometimes doesn`t get the love it deserves. 






Well the heavy rain forecast overnight never turned up. Not impressed they try to tell us what the weather will be like in a 1000 years, but can`t quite correctly predict the next few days. 

So, early walk again this morning before we need to go buy a few fresh items for next few days. Thinking roast rack of lamb for dinner tonight, doesn`t take long to cook like a full leg and very tasty. 

Rest of the day, no idea yet, it`s one of my friends birthdays so will go drop off her card and gift, she did tell me it was also her dog`s birthday too......  Not sure what I`m supposed to do about that........it`s a dog.

I think I`m still full from last night, so might wait till after our walk to eat this morning, having a ginger tea right now as I await some light to begin to seep through the trees, and it`s only going to get darker next few weeks. 





























Happy Sunday ​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Happy Sunny Sunday from Devon.  Forecast before we came said rain and so far wall to wall sunshine.  Feeling very lucky.

We started with a beach and coast walk and Louie playing in the sea. Friday night we walked down to the cricket club as I’d seen advertising for a “gourmet” food van. It really was excellent but also the banter of the end of season match.

Yesterday we started with a visit and walk at the Donkey Sanctuary then into Sidmouth where we used to have our property.  There was a vintage car show on and the town was so busy for parking but Kev was persistent and we had a long walk around our favourite places.  Keto out the window we had a cream tea in the gardens before another walk and Pimms at our favourite outdoor bar.

I’m usually so on the ball with events around here and was disappointed I hadn’t realised it is Budleigh Literary Festival.  All set up just minutes away from the apartment.  I would definitely have booked for a couple of the authors eg Ann Cleeves.  We did walk past the children’s author Jacqueline Wilson.

We are off out to walk along the coast and up the river Otter today and returning to a Sunday meal booked in the town.

Saw this and thought of you guys this morning.


----------



## Lynne G

So cute, I bet Louie was enjoying his romps in the sea and now trotting along the river with you and Kev.  Sounds very scenic, Julie.  Enjoy your dinner in the town tonight.  

Robo, when do you leave? I hope your back is feeling better today. Yeah, I’ve heard rainy HHN nights were had since it started. Though I also heard it did not much lessen the crowds. I do have a cheap poncho, but hoping tonight MonyK and I have a dry night. My phone says good chances of rain from late afternoon until around 7 tonight. But as it’s still that more like Summer time, yeah some rain falling almost daily, is expected this time of year. But we were very lucky last month, the only heavy rain we got was when we were at the pool, and then only a few times, light, and very quick, rain showers. And they actually felt good, as was icky hot that week we were there.

Sue, a paddle sounds so relaxing. Yeah, I’ve had a long post I’ve typed go poof. Nice to get that closet clear out. And yum to your great, descriptive meal.  

Schumi, yeah the weather has been hot, then not so warm. But around here, we should be in the mid 70’s and mid 80’s. And a beautiful clear sky this morning. And 64 out.

Well, I’d better get finished packing.  Have that Super Duper Sunday homies.  And hope all are feeling well today, too.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Have a wonderful trip Lynne.

Can you see Louie peeping round the corner!


----------



## Lynne G

Love the picture of Louie and the beautiful background, Julie. 

45 minute drive, no line for a kiosk, checked in, no line to drop off bag, no line to wait for agent in pre check. No line through security, happily enjoying quiet at the yay, it’s opens USO. Will wait until closer to my flight time, before I depart. Ugh, even with early bird purchase, I’m at the last number or close to it in the A group. Eh, as a single I may get lucky and snag a up closer seat.

Glorious ☀ here.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all! Just finished a nice breakfast of scrambled eggs, bacon and hot biscuits. Bright sunshine here right now...we had rain most of the night last night. Heading to the shower and then to the couch. 

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds perfect for a Sunday, Metro.  

Going to be a full flight and kids already crying. Glad I’m at least in the A group. Should announce need help boarding first soon. At least I hope we take off on time. Soon as I stepped out of the USO, the AC must have been on high inside the terminal. Almost wish I had a jacket. At least music is trying to be heard over that loud crying kid. Sigh. Thankfully, only a couple of hours flight, and I have ear buds.


----------



## macraven

Lynne you will be in Orlando for lunch time 
Nice way to start the vacation!
Safe travels


----------



## Metro West

Have a good trip Lynne. I'm trying to hold off the storms until later this afternoon.  

I am in a Stephen King kind of mood today...especially after watching a video about Salem's Lot yesterday. That mini-series still spooks me. I have several movies like Carrie, Christine, The Shining and Doctor Sleep. 

I'll just pick one and and go with it.


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday morning everyone 

Sitting in the piazza having my coffee this morning. Watching people coming and going. Going to the pool for awhile.




schumigirl said:


> I remember there was a sign that used to be up in Smokey Bones on the 192, it said Plants are living things too......I had it made into a birthday card for her......lol......no wonder she doesn`t like me.......lol.....



LOL…..I bet she was appreciative of that card…..did you see her face when she opened it.

I remember a serious vegan told me that she would only eat fruit that had fallen to the ground already. I told her a diet of fallen fruit could be tiresome. I  asked her about how she felt about pulling veggies from the ground as she would be committing vegetable murder…...she walked away. Was said in jest




schumigirl said:


> Glad the headache cleared and you`re doing better......nice picture of the castle and hope you sleep well. And hope you enjoyed Confisco`s, one of our favourite places that sometimes doesn`t get the love it deserves.



Food was very good and service outstanding at Confisco. Enjoyed the quiet of the pass holder dining room that is open now.

A YouTube vlogger came in and sat near me. She was recording for her channel. We had a nice chat.



schumigirl said:


> Rest of the day, no idea yet, it`s one of my friends birthdays so will go drop off her card and gift, she did tell me it was also her dog`s birthday too......  Not sure what I`m supposed to do about that........it`s a dog.



Some folks are really into celebrating their pets birthdays and Christmas. I always give the grand dogs treats approved by the family.




schumigirl said:


> So, early walk again this morning before we need to go buy a few fresh items for next few days. Thinking roast rack of lamb for dinner tonight, doesn`t take long to cook like a full leg and very tasty.



Enjoy your walk. Food sounds yummy as usual.




Lynne G said:


> Robo, when do you leave? I hope your back is feeling better today. Yeah, I’ve heard rainy HHN nights were had since it started. Though I also heard it did not much lessen the crowds. I do have a cheap poncho, but hoping tonight MonyK and I have a dry night. My phone says good chances of rain from late afternoon until around 7 tonight. But as it’s still that more like Summer time, yeah some rain falling almost daily, is expected this time of year. But we were very lucky last month, the only heavy rain we got was when we were at the pool, and then only a few times, light, and very quick, rain showers. And they actually felt good, as was icky hot that week we were there.



I don’t leave until Thursday.

Yes, a good pour down Friday and Saturday evening. Days have been lovely though.

Sun is shining this morning. Temps are nice.




Lynne G said:


> 45 minute drive, no line for a kiosk, checked in, no line to drop off bag, no line to wait for agent in pre check. No line through security, happily enjoying quiet at the yay, it’s opens USO. Will wait until closer to my flight time, before I depart. Ugh, even with early bird purchase, I’m at the last number or close to it in the A group. Eh, as a single I may get lucky and snag a up closer seat.




Have a great flight Lynne.


Have a good flight monyK.


I’am off to the pool.


----------



## keishashadow

My anticipated day:  Football, wings, more football, Halloween decorations = 

for all those heading to HHN…hope you get your pants scared off, need gory details   we are T -6 & counting.



macraven said:


> I hate when that happens to me
> 
> typing everything with two thumbs is a pain
> for me when my post goes poof


maybe try the toes? 


Robo56 said:


> Headache did resolve. I think it might have been something I ate at the steak restaurant. Back is still tender, but enjoying the distraction of vacation. Avoiding rides that could make things worse.


be well & have fun


Robo56 said:


> Back in my room with my feet propped up. Decided not to go into HHN this evening.
> 
> Had a long day. I had my UMH tour this morning and did a little park time after.
> 
> Went into Confisco for a light dinner while it was pouring rain. Then I hung around for the first night of the return of The Dark Arts show in Hogsmeade.


we are long past the point of being able to do both parks in the day & HHN at night.  Only did the long tour, then HHN together once.  Couldn’t believe how many miles we racked up that day on the fitbits.


schumigirl said:


> Rest of the day, no idea yet, it`s one of my friends birthdays so will go drop off her card and gift, she did tell me it was also her dog`s birthday too......  Not sure what I`m supposed to do about that........it`s a dog.


give that dog a bone? what are the odds of them sharing a BD lol?


Lynne G said:


> Ugh, even with early bird purchase, I’m at the last number or close to it in the A group. Eh, as a single I may get lucky and snag a up closer seat.


they really push EB now.  Not quite the necessity to avoid getting bumped on oversold flights, thinking it’s a remote possibility 


Metro West said:


> especially after watching a video about Salem's Lot yesterday


Love that adaptation, so under ranked


Robo56 said:


> I remember a serious vegan told me that she would only eat fruit that had fallen to the ground already. I told her a diet of fallen fruit could be tiresome. I asked her about how she felt about pulling veggies from the ground as she would be committing vegetable murder…..,,she walked away. Was said in jest


LOL beware low hanging fruits, let alone the stuff the worms are vying for on the ground 


Robo56 said:


> I’am off to the pool.


Me too, just probably one of the last dips in the backyard one.  Have fun!


----------



## Monykalyn

Yeah HHN last night was BUSY- EP worth its price. Did 8 houses in 3 hours before calling it a night. Not drenching rain but steady “spit” rain. Glad to have hat!  Breakfast this am with kiddo and pickup of owners locker. Now nap time I think-or soon. Headed into parks for a bit but going back to room soon for sleep while it rains lol! 
beetlejuice and Hill house like stepping into film sets but not too scary. Some good jumps with case files, tooth fairy and bride


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Have a good trip Lynne. I'm trying to hold off the storms until later this afternoon.
> 
> I am in a Stephen King kind of mood today...especially after watching a video about Salem's Lot yesterday. That mini-series still spooks me. I have several movies like Carrie, Christine, The Shining and Doctor Sleep.
> 
> I'll just pick one and and go with it.


Love them all! I never quite enjoyed Pet Semetary, kind of gross......but love The Shining and the others. Haven`t watched Salem`s Lot in over 20 years.

What did you think of the movie Dr Sleep? I enjoyed the book more than the film, but then I`m not a fan of Mr McGregor, so may have been biased. 

Enjoy your movie day! 




Robo56 said:


> Good Sunday morning everyone
> 
> Sitting in the piazza having my coffee this morning. Watching people coming and going. Going to the pool for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL…..I bet she was appreciative of that card…..did you see her face when she opened it.
> 
> I remember a serious vegan told me that she would only eat fruit that had fallen to the ground already. I told her a diet of fallen fruit could be tiresome. I  asked her about how she felt about pulling veggies from the ground as she would be committing vegetable murder…..,,she walked away. Was said in jest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food was very good and service outstanding at Confisco. Enjoyed the quiet of the pass holder dining room that is open now.
> 
> A YouTube vlogger came in and sat near me. She was recording for her channel. We had a nice chat.
> 
> 
> 
> Some folks are really into celebrating their pets birthdays and Christmas. I always give the grand dogsapproved by the family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your walk. Food sounds yummy as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t leave until Thursday.
> 
> Yes, a good pour down Friday and Saturday evening. Days have been lovely though.
> 
> Sun is shining this morning. Temps are nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great flight Lynne.
> 
> 
> Have a good flight monyK.
> 
> 
> I’am off to the pool.



Yes, I was there when she opened the card......my friend, her sister mysteriously had to go look for something as she opened it.....she wasn`t hanging around.....lol....but she gave the tightest smile and said thank you......I think she wanted to hit me with her gift!! Yes, they don`t seem to have much of a sense of humour about being a vegan.....dull as dishwater. I will remember vegetable murder.....haha

Glad you enjoyed Confisco, it really is a little gem of a place. 

Have a lovely time at the pool today......





keishashadow said:


> My anticipated day:  Football, wings, more football, Halloween decorations =
> 
> for all those heading to HHN…hope you get your pants scared off, need gory details we are T -6 & counting.
> 
> 
> *maybe try the toes? *
> 
> be well & have fun
> 
> we are long past the point of being able to do both parks in the day & HHN at night.  Only did the long tour, then HHN together once.  Couldn’t believe how many miles we racked up that day on the fitbits.
> 
> give that dog a bone? what are the odds of them sharing a BD lol?
> 
> they really push EB now.  Not quite the necessity to avoid getting bumped on oversold flights, thinking it’s a remote possibility
> 
> Love that adaptation, so under ranked
> 
> LOL beware low hanging fruits, let alone the stuff the worms are vying for on the ground
> 
> Me too, just probably one of the last dips in the backyard one.  Have fun!



I think it`s actually the day she got the dog, I`m sure it was around 8 weeks old when she got it, but she "likes" them to share a birthday. She mentions it every year and as I don`t  believe in buying gifts for pets (yes, I`m a horrible insensitive person apparently with this lol) but it ain`t never gonna happen. Love her to bits though.....and my friend too......boom boom!!!! 

Enjoy your pol time too and football......sounds like a fun day.......





Monykalyn said:


> Yeah HHN last night was BUSY- EP worth its price. Did 8 houses in 3 hours before calling it a night. Not drenching rain but steady “spit” rain. Glad to have hat!  Breakfast this am with kiddo and pickup of owners locker. Now nap time I think-or soon. Headed into parks for a bit but going back to room soon for sleep while it rains lol!
> beetlejuice and Hill house like stepping into film sets but not too scary. Some good jumps with case files, tooth fairy and bride



Enjoy your nap! 

Glad you`re having fun and rain can`t last forever........





Yes, my friends dog got gifts........crazy to me, but each to their own, I don`t mind being in the minority there! She did like her gift though, so I was happy about that.

Walk this morning was the busiest we had seen it so early in the morning for ages.....it was warm though, just dull. Rain never did appear, but looks ominous now. 

Rack of lamb was nice, I think I did everyone`s a little too pink, but suited me fine.....lol.....they all ate it and no complaints. 

Been a funny day today, feels very long but we`ve done a lot. Managed to get a reservation for Sunday lunch at a hotel we wanted to eat at in the Cotswolds, but no bookings left for regular dinner, so, quite happy with that. 

Time for a pot of tea.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah. late arrival, now waiting for luggage. Busy at the airport.  

Don’t blame ya for wanting a nap, MonyK.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Love them all! I never quite enjoyed Pet Semetary, kind of gross......but love The Shining and the others. Haven`t watched Salem`s Lot in over 20 years.
> 
> What did you think of the movie Dr Sleep? I enjoyed the book more than the film, but then I`m not a fan of Mr McGregor, so may have been biased.
> 
> Enjoy your movie day!


 I l liked the story more than the movie although there were plenty of nostalgic moments showing sets from The Shining...but since its a sequel that's the whole point. 

Pet Sematary was an OK film but I liked the story better. King's stories are very hard to translate to film because while a story might be scary the film looks ridiculous. The Shawshank Redemption was an excellent film and I didn't know he'd written that story since it wasn't in the horror genre.  

I watched Carrie this afternoon and had forgotten how great that movie was.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Sunday. It's a lazy one here. Dh is watching football. I am trying not to fall asleep in front of the TV, 




soniam said:


> I could totally see people living in a big city with public transport or walkability not wanting or needing to drive, but everywhere else in the US, you really need to be able to drive.


Public transportation is not great where I live. I don't think the busses even come out to my suburb. We are going to strongly encourage B to get her license this summer. 



keishashadow said:


> woke up, still sore, now has pin point white bumps under the skin. DH ’joked’ they may be ‘Laid eggs’. he was almost kicked out of bed.


 Not something to joke about.  Hope it is better soon. 



keishashadow said:


> not sure how it is elsewhere in the country, they are still quite trendy here, with the millennials. along with the dreaded man bun. I don’t judge, safest way to let that freak flag fly is with your hair IMO


 Not a fan of the mullet or man bun either. 



soniam said:


> The car my son will drive, a Mini Cooper, has what they call "hill climb assist". It keeps the car from rolling backwards. It's pretty awesome, especially for a new driver.


If all goes well, B will get her father's Honda Fit, and he will get a new car. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick evening stop in while watching the Nascar night race tonight.


 That was a nail biter. 



Robo56 said:


> Night light from Castle show this evening.


 Very nice. 



schumigirl said:


> I remember there was a sign that used to be up in Smokey Bones on the 192, it said Plants are living things too......I had it made into a birthday card for her......lol......no wonder she doesn`t like me.......lol.....


That's hilarious. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Can you see Louie peeping round the corner!


 Hi Louie!



Lynne G said:


> Going to be a full flight and kids already crying.


 Hope the kids stopped and you had a good flight. 



Robo56 said:


> Some folks are really into celebrating their pets birthdays and Christmas. I always give the grand dogsapproved by the family.


Caspian occasionally gets a birthday or Christmas gift, but it is usually something he needed anyway - replace a broken toy, scratcher, or new bag of treats. He is much more interested in the wrapping paper, bags, and empty boxes. 

Speaking of Christmas, we have decided not to give each other any big gifts this year since we are spending so much on house renovations. I did tell dh that I was buying some stocking stuffers. (Already purchased a few.) Now he is asking me what I want as a stocking stuffer. I have no idea what to tell him.


----------



## keishashadow

Finally, got hill house done. Wowzers, was good.  The jump scare early on in last episode got me so good, I levitated off bed & woke the mr up out of a sound  

this, literally, does take the cake   Went to
A fish fry here earlier this year…

Charges have been filed in connection with a baby shower shooting in Westmoreland County that left three people injured Saturday.

Xxxx  25, of Arnold, has been charged with aggravated assault and reckless endangerment.


Three people were taken to the hospital following the shooting at the Kinloch Volunteer Fire Department's social hall in Lower Burrell.

Lower Burrell Police Chief John Marhefka said in a news conference around 11:15 p.m. the shooting was an isolated family incident during a baby shower with around 25-30 people in attendance.

A family argument broke out during the party and turned physical — Hampton allegedly ended up pulling out a 9 mm gun and opened fire, according to the chief.

A 23-year-old man, a 19-year-old woman and a 16-year-old boy sustained gunshot wounds. Two were transported to Allegheny General Hospital, and one person was transported to Forbes Hospital, according to Westmoreland County 911 dispatch.

Chief Marhefka said their injuries are non-life-threatening.

Police on scene located the Suspect as he was exiting the building and took him into custody.

The Westmoreland County Detective Bureau and Lower Burrell police are continuing to investigate.

Soniam - I can’t believe I never heard of hill
Assist on a manual!




Monykalyn said:


> Not drenching rain but steady “spit” rain.


I realize it’s been an active tropical season but, what’s with all the evening rain this year during the event?  Afternoon pop up showers Usually outta there by then 

thanks for the report



schumigirl said:


> I don`t believe in buying gifts for pets (yes, I`m a horrible insensitive person apparently with this lol)






Charade67 said:


> Not something to joke about. Hope it is better soon.


We run on dark humor here.  Otherwise, would’ve gone stark raving mad dealing with my family


Charade67 said:


> Not a fan of the mullet or man bun either


When it comes to hair, Once you’ve had a kid come home with a reverse mullet the weekend before senior pictures, nothing much phases y


----------



## Charade67

When B was 4 she found a pair of scissors and decided she needed a haircut. I can laugh about it now, but.......


----------



## keishashadow

Oh my goodness charade.


----------



## Charade67

She was home with her dad when it happened. The worst part was HE DIDN’T EVEN NOTICE!!
I freaked when I got home. The next day I took her to a salon where she got a bob cut.  She said she wanted to look like Dora the Explorer.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> I l liked the story more than the movie although there were plenty of nostalgic moments showing sets from The Shining...but since its a sequel that's the whole point.
> 
> Pet Sematary was an OK film but I liked the story better. King's stories are very hard to translate to film because while a story might be scary the film looks ridiculous. The Shawshank Redemption was an excellent film and I didn't know he'd written that story since it wasn't in the horror genre.
> 
> I watched Carrie this afternoon and had forgotten how great that movie was.



Agreed. 

I hated Shawshank, couldn`t last through it, but I hate prison films, real life documentaries about prison I love weirdly.....

Carrie is a classic. 





Charade67 said:


> Happy Sunday. It's a lazy one here. Dh is watching football. I am trying not to fall asleep in front of the TV,
> 
> 
> Public transportation is not great where I live. I don't think the busses even come out to my suburb. We are going to strongly encourage B to get her license this summer.
> 
> Not something to joke about.  Hope it is better soon.
> 
> Not a fan of the mullet or man bun either.
> 
> If all goes well, B will get her father's Honda Fit, and he will get a new car.
> 
> That was a nail biter.
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> That's hilarious.
> 
> Hi Louie!
> 
> Hope the kids stopped and you had a good flight.
> 
> 
> Caspian occasionally gets a birthday or Christmas gift, but it is usually something he needed anyway - replace a broken toy, scratcher, or new bag of treats. He is much more interested in the wrapping paper, bags, and empty boxes.
> 
> Speaking of Christmas, we have decided not to give each other any big gifts this year since we are spending so much on house renovations. I did tell dh that I was buying some stocking stuffers. (Already purchased a few.) Now he is asking me what I want as a stocking stuffer. I have no idea what to tell him.



Oh I thought it was hilarious too......so did everyone else, except her.....lol.....she doesn`t like me as I call her out on her nonsense all the time. In return she calls me Princess and thinks that will upset me......haha......

Lots of little gifts are a lovely idea Charade.....

Oh nice picture of your daughter.....lol......






keishashadow said:


> Finally, got hill house done. Wowzers, was good.  The jump scare early on in last episode got me so good, I levitated off bed & woke the mr up out of a sound
> 
> this, literally, does take the cake   Went to
> A fish fry here earlier this year…
> 
> Charges have been filed in connection with a baby shower shooting in Westmoreland County that left three people injured Saturday.
> 
> Xxxx  25, of Arnold, has been charged with aggravated assault and reckless endangerment.
> 
> 
> Three people were taken to the hospital following the shooting at the Kinloch Volunteer Fire Department's social hall in Lower Burrell.
> 
> Lower Burrell Police Chief John Marhefka said in a news conference around 11:15 p.m. the shooting was an isolated family incident during a baby shower with around 25-30 people in attendance.
> 
> A family argument broke out during the party and turned physical — Hampton allegedly ended up pulling out a 9 mm gun and opened fire, according to the chief.
> 
> A 23-year-old man, a 19-year-old woman and a 16-year-old boy sustained gunshot wounds. Two were transported to Allegheny General Hospital, and one person was transported to Forbes Hospital, according to Westmoreland County 911 dispatch.
> 
> Chief Marhefka said their injuries are non-life-threatening.
> 
> Police on scene located the Suspect as he was exiting the building and took him into custody.
> 
> The Westmoreland County Detective Bureau and Lower Burrell police are continuing to investigate.
> 
> Soniam - I can’t believe I never heard of hill
> Assist on a manual!
> 
> 
> 
> I realize it’s been an active tropical season but, what’s with all the evening rain this year during the event?  Afternoon pop up showers Usually outta there by then
> 
> thanks for the report
> 
> 
> View attachment 605999
> 
> 
> We run on dark humor here.  Otherwise, would’ve gone stark raving mad dealing with my family
> 
> When it comes to hair, Once you’ve had a kid come home with a reverse mullet the weekend before senior pictures, nothing much phases y




What a terrible event you posted! Goodness me, how dreadful. 

I forgot what that scare is in that episode....need to watch it again. 

Oh I`ve been called horrible with lack of understanding getting "birthday presents" for animals.....lol.....

I like dark humour too....sometimes some folks you have to deal with you need it!! 



Lazy night for us......watched some tv and wrote some emails and chatted on the phone a little....ideal Sunday night. 

Looks to be a lovely week ahead weather wise, so will make the most of it.....

Hope everyone`s had a lovely weekend......


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> The worst part was HE DIDN’T EVEN NOTICE!!


“Oh” now, that is hysterical


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> I hated Shawshank, couldn`t last through it, but I hate prison films, real life documentaries about prison I love weirdly.....
> 
> Carrie is a classic.


 I also watched the behind the scenes of The Fog, Carrie and Halloween. 

I'm in the middle of Roses are Red by James Patterson which I've read before but its been a long time. He's another author I really like.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> I also watched the behind the scenes of The Fog, Carrie and Halloween.
> 
> I'm in the middle of Roses are Red by James Patterson which I've read before but its been a long time. He's another author I really like.



My mother is a big JP fan, he`s not for me at all.....cannot get into his books at all. 

I love behind the scenes shows.....we rewatched The Fog last month, original only, never the dreadful remake. There is something very eerie about that movie. Whenever we get fog roll in from the sea here, my simple little mind goes straight to Antonio Bay  

There are so many trivia connections between The Fog and Halloween too.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> My mother is a big JP fan, he`s not for me at all.....cannot get into his books at all.
> 
> I love behind the scenes shows.....we rewatched The Fog last month, original only, never the dreadful remake. There is something very eerie about that movie. Whenever we get fog roll in from the sea here, my simple little mind goes straight to Antonio Bay
> 
> There are so many trivia connections between The Fog and Halloween too.


 Yes...I don't watch remakes either plus the remake of the Fog wasn't even the same story. 

I heard someone was going to try and remake Christine...yeah right.


----------



## Lynne G

View from room:



Hope it is quiet. Meeting up with MonyK later, as we both want to wait out the rain that is to come. Had quite the downpour around 3:30 this afternoon.

Hope all have a nice Sunday night.


----------



## Sue M

Had big T storm last night!  Moved in so fast. But didn’t last long. We’re not talking about Florida type T storms!  

Charade I looked at bigger Walmart today, found a black Scooby tee same print but no bats.  One more Walmart to look at!  I really like that light purple colour!

Pumpkin loved the clip!  So funny!  At CBR!  

Robo glad the headache went away!
Love Confisco!  Great photo of Dark Arts show!  

Schumi!  Oh you didn’t! Hilarious about the card!

Real sounds like a great day in Devon, for Louie too!  Great photo!  I do see Louie!

Lynne oh I hope you’re far from the crying kid!  Lucky you only a 2 hr flight!
 I have my poncho packed!  Paddle wasn’t exactly relaxing. Lol. We had 2 boats out, of 6. And we went at it, race pace!  I’m in an outrigger club. 


Robo I usually get our dogs a special treat for their birthdays and Christmas lol!  We had a lab once who absolutely expected a present under the tree for her.  So I started buying her something and wrapping it. She wouldn’t leave me alone after we started opening presents until she got hers!  She would take it downstairs and unwrap it then run upstairs to the living room with it to show everyone!  

Monykalyn sounds like you’re having a good time! Room & nap is best use of a rainy day!   
How are the crowds during the day?

Charade we stopped getting each other big presents awhile ago. Because we get other things. This year it’s my new hybrid suv, when ever it arrives with all the shortages. Other years it was a trip, or new 65” tv etc.

Keisha that’s exactly why I can’t watch scary movies I’m way too jumpy!  Then I wake up with nightmares!  
Wow a shooting at a baby shower?  Crazy!  

Charade well it could’ve been worse! At least B didn’t take it all the way off down to the scalp! Lol. And so typical of dad not noticing!  

Lynne that’s a pleasant view. Are you at SF?  I’m looking forward to my first stay there, even if it’s only 2 nights!


----------



## soniam

Watching Pirates of the Caribbean for Talk Like a Pirate Day Tried to convince DS to watch an older Disney pirate movie, like Treasure Island or Blackbeard's Ghost, but no dice. The first Pirates movie is good though.

Got some outside Halloween decorations up. Need to do more tomorrow or Tuesday. We don't have many inside. Well, not many that don't stay up all year anyway

Hoping to take donate some clothes and stuff tomorrow. Feels good to get rid of stuff.

Tried to convince DS to go bike riding after dinner, but he complained that he ate too much too quickly. He doesn't really like going for bike rides, but he doesn't get any exercise otherwise. I'll make him do it later in the week and next week when DH is gone to race his car at Indy.

@Lynne G Hope you have a great time.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> View from room:
> 
> View attachment 606027
> 
> Hope it is quiet. Meeting up with MonyK later, as we both want to wait out the rain that is to come. Had quite the downpour around 3:30 this afternoon.
> 
> Hope all have a nice Sunday night.


Nice view. Hope the rain let up for you.



Sue M said:


> Charade I looked at bigger Walmart today, found a black Scooby tee same print but no bats. One more Walmart to look at! I really like that light purple colour!


 I hope you find it. Mine looks blue to me. I checked my Kohl's, but unfortunately they are sold out. I'd bring you one if they had it. 

I was looking through old pictures and found a good night light for Mac. This belonged to Milton Hershey. It cost $5000 back in 1901.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Nice view. Hope the rain let up for you.
> 
> I hope you find it. Mine looks blue to me. I checked my Kohl's, but unfortunately they are sold out. I'd bring you one if they had it.
> 
> I was looking through old pictures and found a good night light for Mac. This belonged to Milton Hershey. It cost $5000 back in 1901.
> 
> View attachment 606068



aww thanks!  I did get the black one, has same print but no bats.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

And just like that...the weekend is over   back to work tomorrow.  

If I close and eyes, click my heels and wish can I get an extra day or two (paid of course) before I have to go back to work.  Oh well...every good thing always comes to an end.  

Puttered around the house again.   Sold a few more things on FB marketplace, made banana muffins, and banana bread, also whipped up a bunch of quick easy lower calorie bagels to grab and take the mornings for work.  I can toast them at work and eat at my desk with my morning tea.  

Well, I'm going to relax with the remote for a bit then head to bed.  Mornings always seem to come fast.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Had big T storm last night!  Moved in so fast. But didn’t last long. We’re not talking about Florida type T storms!
> 
> Schumi!  Oh you didn’t! Hilarious about the card!
> 
> Charade we stopped getting each other big presents awhile ago. Because we get other things. This year it’s my new hybrid suv, when ever it arrives with all the shortages. Other years it was a trip, or new 65” tv etc.



I love a good storm! 

Yes, I did indeed. Got fed up with her preaching over the years.....even though I don`t see her often, she stays with her sister when she visits from France in an annexe, but it`s still too often. She`s cheap and not someone I`d ever be friends with. 

We love still giving each other presents at Christmas/birthdays.....but doesn`t stop us still getting larger things whenever we like........I guess the child in us still loves to see those beatifully wrapped presents on Christmas morning.





soniam said:


> Watching Pirates of the Caribbean for Talk Like a Pirate Day Tried to convince DS to watch an older Disney pirate movie, like Treasure Island or Blackbeard's Ghost, but no dice. The first Pirates movie is good though.
> 
> Got some outside Halloween decorations up. Need to do more tomorrow or Tuesday. We don't have many inside. Well, not many that don't stay up all year anyway
> 
> Hoping to take donate some clothes and stuff tomorrow. Feels good to get rid of stuff.
> 
> Tried to convince DS to go bike riding after dinner, but he complained that he ate too much too quickly. He doesn't really like going for bike rides, but he doesn't get any exercise otherwise. I'll make him do it later in the week and next week when DH is gone to race his car at Indy.
> 
> @Lynne G Hope you have a great time.



Hope you enjoyed the bike ride....

Love the PoTC movies.....won`t watch anything now without Mr Depp in it....he is Capt Jack Sparrow. I told Tom he`s getting a bottle of the aftershave he advertises because that company didn`t sack him......I`ll show my support for him. 




Charade67 said:


> Nice view. Hope the rain let up for you.
> 
> I hope you find it. Mine looks blue to me. I checked my Kohl's, but unfortunately they are sold out. I'd bring you one if they had it.
> 
> I was looking through old pictures and found a good night light for Mac. This belonged to Milton Hershey. It cost $5000 back in 1901.
> 
> View attachment 606068




I love that  night light! 

Certainly need one now as it`s almost completely dark before 6 when I get up. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> And just like that...the weekend is over   back to work tomorrow.
> 
> If I close and eyes, click my heels and wish can I get an extra day or two (paid of course) before I have to go back to work.  Oh well...every good thing always comes to an end.
> 
> Puttered around the house again.   Sold a few more things on FB marketplace, made banana muffins, and banana bread, also whipped up a bunch of quick easy lower calorie bagels to grab and take the mornings for work.  I can toast them at work and eat at my desk with my morning tea.
> 
> Well, I'm going to relax with the remote for a bit then head to bed.  Mornings always seem to come fast.



I wish I liked banana`s.......everyone loves banana bread except me......

Hope you have a great week ahead......




Sun is coming up a little now, but my goodness it`s much cooler this morning, I think it`ll be hoodies for our walk in an hour or so. It`s 48F and not going to get much warmer before lunchtime. We`ve been lucky so far that we haven`t worn a hoodie often these last months, but we are into the last part of September now, so I shouldn`t be surprised. 

Poached eggs for breakfast, still trying to work through the load we got last week from the farmer and he left some more at the gate yesterday. We`ll be egged out. MIght make a quiche for dinner tonight and have some salad with it, that`ll work. 

But, it`s Monday again........hope everyone in Orlando is having a blast!! My American cousin and her husband are back this week too and thanks to mac, they`re firmly in place with a private RIP tour......mac, they are so thrilled to be doing it and send you so many thanks for the time you took to organise it for them and guide them through it all.....they won`t forget that!!!! 




























Have a lovely Monday whatever you`re doing........​


----------



## Sue M

Well here it is, 3:30am  woke up now can’t get back to sleep ugh.

Shumi we still give eachother presents under the tree, just not big ones on years we’re we are already getting big things ie the other year we got a 65” tv in Dec and decided that was our Christmas gift.  And our stockings are always full.  
It’s getting to be hoodie weather here too. I hate these shorter days, especially when it gets dark so early. I’m definitely a summer person.

Getting ready for trip. I had booked my travel Covid test at one local clinic, but got an email from them the other day saying they were having to close for 2 weeks and referred me to another clinic. Scary. Guess they must have had an outbreak. Appt. made at other clinic. Can’t do the airport test this time, my flight is at 6am, and clinic doesn’t open until 5am, which won’t give me enough time to check in with baggage, go through security and customs and get to gate. 
I remember a time when getting to the airport an hour before flight was enough! Now lucky if 2 hrs is enough, 3 if international.

Hair appt has been booked weeks ago. But have to book mani/pedi yet.

Think I may try to get back to sleep!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Well here it is, 3:30am  woke up now can’t get back to sleep ugh.
> 
> Shumi we still give eachother presents under the tree, just not big ones on years we’re we are already getting big things ie the other year we got a 65” tv in Dec and decided that was our Christmas gift.  And our stockings are always full.
> It’s getting to be hoodie weather here too. I hate these shorter days, especially when it gets dark so early. I’m definitely a summer person.



I would hope so Sue!!! Presents are always lovely…….we do both most years, but we’re always being told we do things over the top and extravagant……we always say why not 

I love autumn, don’t mind hoodie weather at all.

Hope you get back to sleep though……




Surprisingly gorgeous day here, didn’t expect it to be so nice, so the walk although we thought it was going to be cool, was beautiful. Hoodie was off after the 2nd mile. Finished after 8 miles.

Lovely way to spend a morning.

Lunch is turkey slices with salad and sitting outside in the sunshine to enjoy it.

Decided to make leek and bacon quiche for dinner tonight, will make the pastry this afternoon and hopefully it’ll work out, pastry is a hit and a miss for me.

Time for tea……..


----------



## macraven

Just read you mention bacon 

set an extra plate at the table for me!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Just read you mention bacon
> 
> set an extra plate at the table for me!



Surely will!!

I know you’ll be forgiving if the pastry isn’t perfect……..


----------



## Lynne G

Bacon?  I surely heard that too.  

Had a great night with MonyK. We got to the park around 9, no line to get in. Three houses, all the scare zones, and a show, and just after midnight, we had enough and took the boats back. Those lines to get into the houses were impressive in their size. Was many steps with the crowds, that never lessened by the time we left. And sadly, have to say, the Nightmare show was a one a and done for me. Not because of the sexiness of the show, even with one moving part the crowd was like what the, ooh damn! It was too long and too repetitive. Though will say, there was a couple parts that were pretty neat, that means if I’m with others, and they want to see, I’d sit through it again. And two funnies: the lady in front of me in the one house, screamed louder and more often than the actors.  And that high pitched loud scream came from that guy in front of me, I had to giggle a bit as was almost funny his reaction to the scare actor in another house. 

Ooh so nice of who ever had the room before me. Kindly left the clock alarm to go off a few minutes ago. I was like what’s that sound? Turned it off.

Sue I’m staying in the express giving hotel next store, but will be at SF next week. I very much like SF, the rooms are nice, and the hotel is pretty.  

Ack, house keeping in the hallway. I knew better last night. Hung that come back later sign on my door. But people have been in the hallway for at least two hours. Why they have the need talk so much as they go, you can hear them clearly. I don’t sleep as late as I might do later in my stay, but with express and usually week day mornings are not to busy, I have no desire to move fast. Made my tea, as did a lunch stop, then Target run before arriving in that downpour. I try not to drink that local water as much as I can.

And so, a Marvelous Monday is here.  Enjoy it homies.  We are getting to the end of September. Yay to Fall.


----------



## Metro West

Monday AM...again. Does it never end??????????? 

We had a big storm last night too...rained most of the night...not a lot of thunder/lightening though. 

I hope everyone has a nice Monday.


----------



## keishashadow

Getting ready to cull thru my clothes I pulled for trip.  Was hoping it might be a bit cooler to be able to take long pants for the houses…silly rabbit 





Sue M said:


> She would take it downstairs and unwrap it then run upstairs to the living room with it to show everyone!


O’hana…all family gets a gift lol. None of my other dogs (or cats) would rip open their little gifts.  My new one seems to enjoy that process more than said item.  He is a spoiled little guy tho .  


Sue M said:


> Wow a shooting at a baby shower? Crazy!


you’d think that sort of behavior would beyond the world of possibility.  However, that was father-to-be‘s response when he was instructed to help transport his child’s gifts back to the baby mama’s house.  anything that I say past this point will be held against me .  



soniam said:


> Tried to convince DS to go bike riding after dinner,


i’m starting to be a bit nervous about not having any sort of walking regimen after the broken foot this summer.  bonus points, our treadmill decided to stop working.  May the Schwartz be with me.  Least I won’t be forced to commando or try to keep up a fast walking pace this trip.  


Pumpkin1172 said:


> made banana muffins, and banana bread


i have multiple zip bags of ‘nanners that went to the other side in my freezer.  Too hot to bake most of the summer for my liking.  Now, i need to figure out exactly what to do with them.  Saw a recipe for oatmeal, banana, peanut butter & raisin cookies but, seemed like just bit too much going on there.

The mr doesn’t eat any sort of sweet bread or muffins (nor pancakes, smoothies, pudding, cream pie…).  Probably will just go with muffins & then freeze them individually so I don’t go hog wild on them



schumigirl said:


> We love still giving each other presents at Christmas/birthdays.....but doesn`t stop us still getting larger things whenever we like........I guess the child in us still loves to see those beatifully wrapped presents on Christmas morning.


the mr & I are at the point where we find ourselves starting to give stuff away that is just sitting Gathering dust.  other than random watches/jewelry & a few things that catch our attention, tend to just take a bonus travel trip or two & call it a day.  

we do tend to hold back on buying non essential big ticket stuff until after Black Friday sales .  

it’s the mostly the same stuff every year for my adult sons. The two who aren’t married get several new household items, shockingly they do appreciate them.    A book or magazine subscription & big gift bag of bath & grooming stuff with a couple of nice candles.   it’s a rite of passage here to get their own chain saw lol. 

My family expects to have their unmentionables & socks replenished.  Yes, they do get very excited for new gold toe socks.



schumigirl said:


> told Tom he`s getting a bottle of the aftershave he advertises because that company didn`t sack him......I`ll show my support for him.


lol 


Sue M said:


> but got an email from them the other day saying they were having to close for 2 weeks and referred me to another clinic. Scary. Guess they must have had an outbreak.


wow, how telling is that?


Lynne G said:


> And sadly, have to say, the Nightmare show was a one a and done for me


how nice you were able to see Monyk despite the lousy weather.  Surprising to read Sunday night ‘rain’ crowd was still heavy, ugh. Probably, majority of out of town guests who didn’t have a choice.

Pitiful they just won’t invest and $$$ into producing new shows up to the quality of the legendary shows of the past 


Lynne G said:


> Ack, house keeping in the hallway. I knew better last night.


Have they resumed daily housekeeping?


----------



## Lynne G

I think so, Keisha.  Heard them in the hallway, though with HR I got cleaning only one day.  I was glad to enjoy the HHN without rain, as MonyK and I were smart and entered after it rained.  Though was so muggy, yeah I’d bring maybe one pair of lightweight pants, but shorts and a light feeling shirt was the clothing choice last night.  Tonight, my phone says rain all night starting in the later afternoon.  Eh, I’m glad I went last night, and not needing that hot feeling poncho. But I have some ponchos ready, as Saturday night predicted to be a half chance of raining so far.  

Enjoying a sweet in the Today Cafe, and much busier than I thought in years past.


----------



## macraven

First thing I do when I get my room is to make sure alarm clock is turned off

hate waking up the first morning there at 4:00 am


----------



## Charade67

Super slow Monday. I am bored. I have already run out of the usual work and now I am trying to find things to do.
Got the results of my scan back. I have a small, non obstructive stone in my left kidney. I haven’t had anymore pain since the original doctor visit, so  I am going to wait and hope it passes on its own.

Good news - the countertop people are coming on Thursday to measure my kitchen.




schumigirl said:


> I wish I liked banana`s.......everyone loves banana bread except me......


 I don’t care for bananas either. My husband eats one every morning. 



Sue M said:


> And our stockings are always full.


 We haven’t done stockings in years, but we are getting a mantle installed on Friday. I can’t wait to hang stockings. 



Lynne G said:


> Had a great night with MonyK.


 Glad you had a good night despite all the rain. 



keishashadow said:


> Getting ready to cull thru my clothes I pulled for trip. Was hoping it might be a bit cooler to be able to take long pants for the houses…silly rabbit


 I’m hoping for temps in the low-mid 80’s. 



macraven said:


> First thing I do when I get my room is to make sure alarm clock is turned off


 Good  idea. I’m going to try to remember to do that.

Almost lunchtime. A client just brought us some paw paw fruit. I’ve never eaten one before.


----------



## Metro West

Getting ready for lunch...Bubbalou's BBQ if any of you are familiar with the restaurant. I haven't had their BBQ in a long time so I'm looking forward to it again.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick Monday morning stop in before shuffling papers.  

It was chilly this morning.  No frost on the windshield, but I did need to wait for the condensation to go away before I could drive off.  Guess I will need to hit the command start in the mornings now  .  Already....the cold weather is slowly making it's way here.  



Lynne G said:


> Ooh so nice of who ever had the room before me. Kindly left the clock alarm to go off a few minutes ago. I was like what’s that sound? Turned it off.


I had that happen once...now I always check the alarm clocks.  I hope you were able to get back to sleep.


keishashadow said:


> The mr doesn’t eat any sort of sweet bread or muffins (nor pancakes, smoothies, pudding, cream pie…). Probably will just go with muffins & then freeze them individually so I don’t go hog wild on them


My banana muffins are not sweet....I make them with banana, dates, oatmeal, eggs, and baking soda.  Pretty simple and easy.  They are not too sweet and don't taste too " bananay"  I'm not a huge fan of bananas...and HATE them in smoothies or drinks   Call me weird.  


Charade67 said:


> Good news - the countertop people are coming on Thursday to measure my kitchen.


Yay on the counter tops coming so fast!!!!  It's coming together pretty quick - probably not as quick as you would like 

Well...I should shuffle some papers.  I need to leave work early to go vote today...then head to the fun job tonight.  New mandates come into effect here....so I will see how they are handling them...my days might be numbered there.  

Take care everyone...stay safe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Having fun, charging at the AP lounge .


----------



## Charade67

I just heard that the U.S. will be lifting the international travel ban for vaccinated people. Schumi, you can come back.


----------



## Charade67

More good news. It looks like our flooring may be shipping a little earlier than originally expected. If all goes well we should have the inside of the house completed before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds like all in place now Charade.  Good news on flooring and countertops.


----------



## Lynne G

Having a great day so far.  Very warm out.  Ate at Thunder Falls, okay food, and I was hungry.  Thinking of heading back for some pool relaxing soon.


----------



## macraven

I always like the Simpsons 
Raised my boys on that show ..


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> . And two funnies: the lady in front of me in the one house, screamed louder and more often than the actors.  And that high pitched loud scream came from that guy in front of me, I had to giggle a bit as was almost funny his reaction to the scare actor in another house.


 omg that guy! And the other girl too!   
Agree with Lynne’s assessment of show.  Was ok, but but repetitive with pyro/fire.  Reminded me of tamer version of Absinthe Show in Las Vegas. 


Lynne G said:


> try not to drink that local water as much as I can.


 have my brita pitcher from Owners Locker for this reason 


Keisha shadow said:


> Getting ready to cull thru my clothes I pulled for trip. Was hoping it might be a bit cooler to be able to take long pants for the houses…silly rabbit


 yeah..,very humid. Quick dry with moisture wicking is best. Most rainy September I can remember - not the usual pop up showers but actual Down Pouring storms. Been lucky to miss hurricanes on previous September trips.


keishashadow said:


> Have they resumed daily housekeeping?


 yes.  Just needed coffee today- LOVE the chat feature! Any question or need is a text away.
3 of 4 weather apps now show rain chances diminished! Yay- may get to parks today for a bit afterall! Although I apparently ordered a super strong cocktail and may need a nap despite 3 full large cups of ice water AND I emptied my bottle of water too.  Feeling like a lightweight lol. Ah well-vacation! 
have a great Monday!


----------



## Monykalyn

Well photos finally uploaded


----------



## Lynne G

Mummy fun though I still miss where camera is.  And not as fun a group as I’ve had on other times.  Love front row.


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> Taking a breather before I go out to supervise the mr put up the 1st of the Halloween lights.  when we were out stocking up on wings (yet another shortage), decided to stop at the Spirit Halloween store.  Believe the subliminal messaging worked . Going to plop up a couple of the inflatables & my skeleton flamingos. staying classy as usual my friends
> 
> 
> used to be more common here when i started to drive.  Never did get the hang of it, shifting after stopped for a light on a steep hill. That sickening feeling of sliding backwards and fearing u will go right into the impatient vehicle on ur ahem rear.
> 
> woke up, still sore, now has pin point white bumps under the skin.  DH ’joked’ they may be ‘Laid eggs’.  he was almost kicked out of bed.
> 
> score!  Starting to think we’ll never get there at this point
> 
> absolutely, enjoy.  Had to sit thru the end of the Notre Dame game
> 
> oh, that is so gross, poor Kyle.
> 
> i was literally sweating putty balls I was so nervous.  took my time, shockingly, he loved it.  A first, always some constructive criticism in The past.  Refused to let me snap a pic, said he knew I’d post it out.  As well I would!
> 
> what’s funny is he wanted a modified mullet.  Little does he know the cut in the back is pretty much how my Mom had me layer her hair.  Turns out he has quite a bit of curl in it, once layered properly the back had some nice body to it.
> 
> not sure how it is elsewhere in the country, they are still quite trendy here, with the millennials.  along with the dreaded man bun.  I don’t judge, safest way to let that freak flag fly is with your hair IMO
> 
> 
> give new life to being caught ‘cheating’ LOL
> 
> hahaha maybe just a nip to steady those nerves


Love the sound of those decorations!!




Sue M said:


> Well not going to repeat posts, multiple ugh. Hate when that happens. I think it took me an hour to catch up and reply.
> So safe travels to all leaving soon!
> Keisha hope that bite gets better. Sounds scary.
> 
> Did anyone see Space X?  There was a launch I think last time we were there. I determined best spot to view was the bridge near the Studios going over to other side. Apparently quite a few others thought same. Nope. Nothing. Grrrr. But we were on our way to bus loop, had planned on grabbing lunch at CB!  We like their roast chicken lol. As we were passing through the security area, along the side looking out, yup saw the trail of the rocket. But by that time it was too high.
> 
> I survived the storm yesterday and kept power. Some areas of black outs.
> I heard California had a quake, my partner in crime felt some shaking.
> 
> This morning was nice, and a I went out for a 10km paddle. Was nice to be out on the ocean After yesterday being cooped up inside.
> 
> Schumi too funny about the vegan being caught having a bacon sandwich. Reminds me of the TV commercial with Mila Kunis caught eatting Cheetos to the song Wasn’t Me!


What great exercise, and fun too!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick evening stop in while watching the Nascar night race tonight.
> 
> A day of puttering and putzing around the house.  Got the clothes sorted and ready to sell.  I sold a few items already on facebook.  Now hopefully the others will sell as well.  Most of our clothes we donated...but some items I know we could get a few bucks for.
> 
> Supper was steak sandwiches, roasted potato wedges, asparagus and ceasar salad.  The garlic toast was delicious with the oven roasted garlic I had in the fridge.  Tomorrow is grocery shopping, a little meal prep and not sure what else.
> 
> Toasted tomato and bacon sammies on the menu for breakfast tomorrow.  It will be the last of the fresh garden tomatoes from my mom.  Gotta enjoy them while I can.
> 
> Here is the youtube link for Michael Meyers.   I didn't even think about the FB thingy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!!!  Stay safe!!!


Some yummy sounding meals Pumpkin!




Robo56 said:


> Good Saturday night all
> 
> 
> 
> Headache did resolve. I think it might have been something I ate at the steak restaurant. Back is still tender, but enjoying the distraction of vacation. Avoiding rides that could make things worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you . I’am having a nice time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did enjoy a few pool days so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing your cookie recipe. I did get your PM. I’am looking forward to making them when I get home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do it.
> 
> Sorry to hear you all have had another loss. Friends are like family and are hard to say goodbye to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My condolences to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch.......hope it heals up soon. I won’t soon forget the brown recluse spider bite I got gardening a couple years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a safe flight Tink. Time to have a good vacation now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty beach pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to miss you too on tour this year Lynne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charade and Soniam hope the biopsies come out good and there is nothing to worry about. Sending mummy dust your ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Metro said. We got a good qdown pour yesterday evening. It also rained this evening.
> 
> Back in my room with my feet propped up. Decided not to go into HHN this evening.
> 
> Had a long day. I had my UMH tour this morning and did a little park time after.
> 
> Went into Confisco for a light dinner while it was pouring rain. Then I hung around for the first night of the return of The Dark Arts show in Hogsmeade.
> 
> Ready for bed.
> 
> Night light from Castle show this evening.
> 
> View attachment 605838


Glad you're having a nice time!!
That's a beautiful light!!




schumigirl said:


> I loved driving too as soon as I could, think we were all the same, although sometimes other road users don`t make it as fun as it should be.
> 
> Yes, she is quite preachy, and was annoyed we found out she got caught......said it was a one time thing! OK.
> 
> I remember there was a sign that used to be up in Smokey Bones on the 192, it said Plants are living things too......I had it made into a birthday card for her......lol......no wonder she doesn`t like me.......lol.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your decorations for Halloween!
> 
> Ouchy on the bite and yes a comment like that wouldn`t be popular here either......we`ve had several spiders in the last week as temps are cooling down at night, not much to do about them except catch them if we can.
> 
> Good job on the haircut.....you`ll have a job for life now!
> 
> What was funny to the friend that saw her eating the sandwich, was she waved to her as she was mid bite with the bacon sticking out of the bread......lol....couldn`t even disguise it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link Pumpkin........yes, wouldn`t fancy coming across him, especially at night.
> 
> Dinner sounds so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do remember that spider bite you had a time back....nasty.
> 
> Glad the headache cleared and you`re doing better......nice picture of the castle and hope you sleep well. And hope you enjoyed Confisco`s, one of our favourite places that sometimes doesn`t get the love it deserves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the heavy rain forecast overnight never turned up. Not impressed they try to tell us what the weather will be like in a 1000 years, but can`t quite correctly predict the next few days.
> 
> So, early walk again this morning before we need to go buy a few fresh items for next few days. Thinking roast rack of lamb for dinner tonight, doesn`t take long to cook like a full leg and very tasty.
> 
> Rest of the day, no idea yet, it`s one of my friends birthdays so will go drop off her card and gift, she did tell me it was also her dog`s birthday too......  Not sure what I`m supposed to do about that........it`s a dog.
> 
> I think I`m still full from last night, so might wait till after our walk to eat this morning, having a ginger tea right now as I await some light to begin to seep through the trees, and it`s only going to get darker next few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday ​


I buy my pets gifts...always have.  But I don't buy gifts for others pets...oh wait, I do!!  Anytime someone gets a new puppy, I get a welcome gift for the new family member.    I know, I know...I need a hobby, lol!!




Realfoodfans said:


> Happy Sunny Sunday from Devon.  Forecast before we came said rain and so far wall to wall sunshine.  Feeling very lucky.
> 
> We started with a beach and coast walk and Louie playing in the sea. Friday night we walked down to the cricket club as I’d seen advertising for a “gourmet” food van. It really was excellent but also the banter of the end of season match.
> 
> Yesterday we started with a visit and walk at the Donkey Sanctuary then into Sidmouth where we used to have our property.  There was a vintage car show on and the town was so busy for parking but Kev was persistent and we had a long walk around our favourite places.  Keto out the window we had a cream tea in the gardens before another walk and Pimms at our favourite outdoor bar.
> 
> I’m usually so on the ball with events around here and was disappointed I hadn’t realised it is Budleigh Literary Festival.  All set up just minutes away from the apartment.  I would definitely have booked for a couple of the authors eg Ann Cleeves.  We did walk past the children’s author Jacqueline Wilson.
> 
> We are off out to walk along the coast and up the river Otter today and returning to a Sunday meal booked in the town.
> 
> Saw this and thought of you guys this morning.
> View attachment 605841


Sounds like some fun being had!!!!  Enjoy!





Realfoodfans said:


> Have a wonderful trip Lynne.
> 
> View attachment 605844Can you see Louie peeping round the corner!


Such a cute pup!



Metro West said:


> Morning all! Just finished a nice breakfast of scrambled eggs, bacon and hot biscuits. Bright sunshine here right now...we had rain most of the night last night. Heading to the shower and then to the couch.
> 
> Have a great Sunday!


Sounds like a good day!




keishashadow said:


> My anticipated day:  Football, wings, more football, Halloween decorations =
> 
> for all those heading to HHN…hope you get your pants scared off, need gory details we are T -6 & counting.
> 
> 
> maybe try the toes?
> 
> be well & have fun
> 
> we are long past the point of being able to do both parks in the day & HHN at night.  Only did the long tour, then HHN together once.  Couldn’t believe how many miles we racked up that day on the fitbits.
> 
> give that dog a bone? what are the odds of them sharing a BD lol?
> 
> they really push EB now.  Not quite the necessity to avoid getting bumped on oversold flights, thinking it’s a remote possibility
> 
> Love that adaptation, so under ranked
> 
> LOL beware low hanging fruits, let alone the stuff the worms are vying for on the ground
> 
> Me too, just probably one of the last dips in the backyard one.  Have fun!


Your trip is coming soon!  Yay!!!




Monykalyn said:


> Yeah HHN last night was BUSY- EP worth its price. Did 8 houses in 3 hours before calling it a night. Not drenching rain but steady “spit” rain. Glad to have hat!  Breakfast this am with kiddo and pickup of owners locker. Now nap time I think-or soon. Headed into parks for a bit but going back to room soon for sleep while it rains lol!
> beetlejuice and Hill house like stepping into film sets but not too scary. Some good jumps with case files, tooth fairy and bride


Wow!  You got a lot accomplished!
Have a super time!




schumigirl said:


> Love them all! I never quite enjoyed Pet Semetary, kind of gross......but love The Shining and the others. Haven`t watched Salem`s Lot in over 20 years.
> 
> What did you think of the movie Dr Sleep? I enjoyed the book more than the film, but then I`m not a fan of Mr McGregor, so may have been biased.
> 
> Enjoy your movie day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I was there when she opened the card......my friend, her sister mysteriously had to go look for something as she opened it.....she wasn`t hanging around.....lol....but she gave the tightest smile and said thank you......I think she wanted to hit me with her gift!! Yes, they don`t seem to have much of a sense of humour about being a vegan.....dull as dishwater. I will remember vegetable murder.....haha
> 
> Glad you enjoyed Confisco, it really is a little gem of a place.
> 
> Have a lovely time at the pool today......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it`s actually the day she got the dog, I`m sure it was around 8 weeks old when she got it, but she "likes" them to share a birthday. She mentions it every year and as I don`t  believe in buying gifts for pets (yes, I`m a horrible insensitive person apparently with this lol) but it ain`t never gonna happen. Love her to bits though.....and my friend too......boom boom!!!!
> 
> Enjoy your pol time too and football......sounds like a fun day.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your nap!
> 
> Glad you`re having fun and rain can`t last forever........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my friends dog got gifts........crazy to me, but each to their own, I don`t mind being in the minority there! She did like her gift though, so I was happy about that.
> 
> Walk this morning was the busiest we had seen it so early in the morning for ages.....it was warm though, just dull. Rain never did appear, but looks ominous now.
> 
> Rack of lamb was nice, I think I did everyone`s a little too pink, but suited me fine.....lol.....they all ate it and no complaints.
> 
> Been a funny day today, feels very long but we`ve done a lot. Managed to get a reservation for Sunday lunch at a hotel we wanted to eat at in the Cotswolds, but no bookings left for regular dinner, so, quite happy with that.
> 
> Time for a pot of tea.


Good score on the lunch reservation!




Charade67 said:


> Happy Sunday. It's a lazy one here. Dh is watching football. I am trying not to fall asleep in front of the TV,
> 
> 
> Public transportation is not great where I live. I don't think the busses even come out to my suburb. We are going to strongly encourage B to get her license this summer.
> 
> Not something to joke about.  Hope it is better soon.
> 
> Not a fan of the mullet or man bun either.
> 
> If all goes well, B will get her father's Honda Fit, and he will get a new car.
> 
> That was a nail biter.
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> That's hilarious.
> 
> Hi Louie!
> 
> Hope the kids stopped and you had a good flight.
> 
> 
> Caspian occasionally gets a birthday or Christmas gift, but it is usually something he needed anyway - replace a broken toy, scratcher, or new bag of treats. He is much more interested in the wrapping paper, bags, and empty boxes.
> 
> Speaking of Christmas, we have decided not to give each other any big gifts this year since we are spending so much on house renovations. I did tell dh that I was buying some stocking stuffers. (Already purchased a few.) Now he is asking me what I want as a stocking stuffer. I have no idea what to tell him.


It gets harder each year to buy Xmas gifts.  DH and I buy what we want, and don't really need anything...




Charade67 said:


> When B was 4 she found a pair of scissors and decided she needed a haircut. I can laugh about it now, but.......
> 
> View attachment 606001


Oh no!  At least you can laugh now...




Lynne G said:


> View from room:
> 
> View attachment 606027
> 
> Hope it is quiet. Meeting up with MonyK later, as we both want to wait out the rain that is to come. Had quite the downpour around 3:30 this afternoon.
> 
> Hope all have a nice Sunday night.


Great view!  Have fun!




Sue M said:


> Had big T storm last night!  Moved in so fast. But didn’t last long. We’re not talking about Florida type T storms!
> 
> Charade I looked at bigger Walmart today, found a black Scooby tee same print but no bats.  One more Walmart to look at!  I really like that light purple colour!
> 
> Pumpkin loved the clip!  So funny!  At CBR!
> 
> Robo glad the headache went away!
> Love Confisco!  Great photo of Dark Arts show!
> 
> Schumi!  Oh you didn’t! Hilarious about the card!
> 
> Real sounds like a great day in Devon, for Louie too!  Great photo!  I do see Louie!
> 
> Lynne oh I hope you’re far from the crying kid!  Lucky you only a 2 hr flight!
> I have my poncho packed!  Paddle wasn’t exactly relaxing. Lol. We had 2 boats out, of 6. And we went at it, race pace!  I’m in an outrigger club.
> 
> 
> Robo I usually get our dogs a special treat for their birthdays and Christmas lol!  We had a lab once who absolutely expected a present under the tree for her.  So I started buying her something and wrapping it. She wouldn’t leave me alone after we started opening presents until she got hers!  She would take it downstairs and unwrap it then run upstairs to the living room with it to show everyone!
> 
> Monykalyn sounds like you’re having a good time! Room & nap is best use of a rainy day!
> How are the crowds during the day?
> 
> Charade we stopped getting each other big presents awhile ago. Because we get other things. This year it’s my new hybrid suv, when ever it arrives with all the shortages. Other years it was a trip, or new 65” tv etc.
> 
> Keisha that’s exactly why I can’t watch scary movies I’m way too jumpy!  Then I wake up with nightmares!
> Wow a shooting at a baby shower?  Crazy!
> 
> Charade well it could’ve been worse! At least B didn’t take it all the way off down to the scalp! Lol. And so typical of dad not noticing!
> 
> Lynne that’s a pleasant view. Are you at SF?  I’m looking forward to my first stay there, even if it’s only 2 nights!


I think you'll love RPR!




Charade67 said:


> Nice view. Hope the rain let up for you.
> 
> I hope you find it. Mine looks blue to me. I checked my Kohl's, but unfortunately they are sold out. I'd bring you one if they had it.
> 
> I was looking through old pictures and found a good night light for Mac. This belonged to Milton Hershey. It cost $5000 back in 1901.
> 
> View attachment 606068


I used an internet inflation calculator.  $5000 in 1901 is almost $161,000 today!!  Wow!!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> And just like that...the weekend is over   back to work tomorrow.
> 
> If I close and eyes, click my heels and wish can I get an extra day or two (paid of course) before I have to go back to work.  Oh well...every good thing always comes to an end.
> 
> Puttered around the house again.   Sold a few more things on FB marketplace, made banana muffins, and banana bread, also whipped up a bunch of quick easy lower calorie bagels to grab and take the mornings for work.  I can toast them at work and eat at my desk with my morning tea.
> 
> Well, I'm going to relax with the remote for a bit then head to bed.  Mornings always seem to come fast.


Can you share a link for the low calorie bagels?




schumigirl said:


> I love a good storm!
> 
> Yes, I did indeed. Got fed up with her preaching over the years.....even though I don`t see her often, she stays with her sister when she visits from France in an annexe, but it`s still too often. She`s cheap and not someone I`d ever be friends with.
> 
> We love still giving each other presents at Christmas/birthdays.....but doesn`t stop us still getting larger things whenever we like........I guess the child in us still loves to see those beatifully wrapped presents on Christmas morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the bike ride....
> 
> Love the PoTC movies.....won`t watch anything now without Mr Depp in it....he is Capt Jack Sparrow. I told Tom he`s getting a bottle of the aftershave he advertises because that company didn`t sack him......I`ll show my support for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that  night light!
> 
> Certainly need one now as it`s almost completely dark before 6 when I get up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I liked banana`s.......everyone loves banana bread except me......
> 
> Hope you have a great week ahead......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun is coming up a little now, but my goodness it`s much cooler this morning, I think it`ll be hoodies for our walk in an hour or so. It`s 48F and not going to get much warmer before lunchtime. We`ve been lucky so far that we haven`t worn a hoodie often these last months, but we are into the last part of September now, so I shouldn`t be surprised.
> 
> Poached eggs for breakfast, still trying to work through the load we got last week from the farmer and he left some more at the gate yesterday. We`ll be egged out. MIght make a quiche for dinner tonight and have some salad with it, that`ll work.
> 
> But, it`s Monday again........hope everyone in Orlando is having a blast!! My American cousin and her husband are back this week too and thanks to mac, they`re firmly in place with a private RIP tour......mac, they are so thrilled to be doing it and send you so many thanks for the time you took to organise it for them and guide them through it all.....they won`t forget that!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a lovely Monday whatever you`re doing........​


Captain Jack Sparrow's fragrance Sauvage is nice!  
I'll support him too!




Sue M said:


> Well here it is, 3:30am  woke up now can’t get back to sleep ugh.
> 
> Shumi we still give eachother presents under the tree, just not big ones on years we’re we are already getting big things ie the other year we got a 65” tv in Dec and decided that was our Christmas gift.  And our stockings are always full.
> It’s getting to be hoodie weather here too. I hate these shorter days, especially when it gets dark so early. I’m definitely a summer person.
> 
> Getting ready for trip. I had booked my travel Covid test at one local clinic, but got an email from them the other day saying they were having to close for 2 weeks and referred me to another clinic. Scary. Guess they must have had an outbreak. Appt. made at other clinic. Can’t do the airport test this time, my flight is at 6am, and clinic doesn’t open until 5am, which won’t give me enough time to check in with baggage, go through security and customs and get to gate.
> I remember a time when getting to the airport an hour before flight was enough! Now lucky if 2 hrs is enough, 3 if international.
> 
> Hair appt has been booked weeks ago. But have to book mani/pedi yet.
> 
> Think I may try to get back to sleep!


Hope you got that sleep...
Enjoy the pampering before your trip!




schumigirl said:


> I would hope so Sue!!! Presents are always lovely…….we do both most years, but we’re always being told we do things over the top and extravagant……we always say why not
> 
> I love autumn, don’t mind hoodie weather at all.
> 
> Hope you get back to sleep though……
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly gorgeous day here, didn’t expect it to be so nice, so the walk although we thought it was going to be cool, was beautiful. Hoodie was off after the 2nd mile. Finished after 8 miles.
> 
> Lovely way to spend a morning.
> 
> Lunch is turkey slices with salad and sitting outside in the sunshine to enjoy it.
> 
> Decided to make leek and bacon quiche for dinner tonight, will make the pastry this afternoon and hopefully it’ll work out, pastry is a hit and a miss for me.
> 
> Time for tea……..


I've made homemade quiche a few times.  but always cheated with a premade crust.
Hope yours turns out delish!




Lynne G said:


> Bacon?  I surely heard that too.
> 
> Had a great night with MonyK. We got to the park around 9, no line to get in. Three houses, all the scare zones, and a show, and just after midnight, we had enough and took the boats back. Those lines to get into the houses were impressive in their size. Was many steps with the crowds, that never lessened by the time we left. And sadly, have to say, the Nightmare show was a one a and done for me. Not because of the sexiness of the show, even with one moving part the crowd was like what the, ooh damn! It was too long and too repetitive. Though will say, there was a couple parts that were pretty neat, that means if I’m with others, and they want to see, I’d sit through it again. And two funnies: the lady in front of me in the one house, screamed louder and more often than the actors.  And that high pitched loud scream came from that guy in front of me, I had to giggle a bit as was almost funny his reaction to the scare actor in another house.
> 
> Ooh so nice of who ever had the room before me. Kindly left the clock alarm to go off a few minutes ago. I was like what’s that sound? Turned it off.
> 
> Sue I’m staying in the express giving hotel next store, but will be at SF next week. I very much like SF, the rooms are nice, and the hotel is pretty.
> 
> Ack, house keeping in the hallway. I knew better last night. Hung that come back later sign on my door. But people have been in the hallway for at least two hours. Why they have the need talk so much as they go, you can hear them clearly. I don’t sleep as late as I might do later in my stay, but with express and usually week day mornings are not to busy, I have no desire to move fast. Made my tea, as did a lunch stop, then Target run before arriving in that downpour. I try not to drink that local water as much as I can.
> 
> And so, a Marvelous Monday is here.  Enjoy it homies.  We are getting to the end of September. Yay to Fall.


Sounds like your trip is off to a great start!  Looking forward to more updates!




macraven said:


> First thing I do when I get my room is to make sure alarm clock is turned off
> 
> hate waking up the first morning there at 4:00 am


I learned to check the alarm as well.....the hard way...




Charade67 said:


> Super slow Monday. I am bored. I have already run out of the usual work and now I am trying to find things to do.
> Got the results of my scan back. I have a small, non obstructive stone in my left kidney. I haven’t had anymore pain since the original doctor visit, so  I am going to wait and hope it passes on its own.
> 
> Good news - the countertop people are coming on Thursday to measure my kitchen.
> 
> 
> I don’t care for bananas either. My husband eats one every morning.
> 
> We haven’t done stockings in years, but we are getting a mantle installed on Friday. I can’t wait to hang stockings.
> 
> Glad you had a good night despite all the rain.
> 
> I’m hoping for temps in the low-mid 80’s.
> 
> Good  idea. I’m going to try to remember to do that.
> 
> Almost lunchtime. A client just brought us some paw paw fruit. I’ve never eaten one before.


Never heard of a paw paw fruit....was it good?





Lynne G said:


> View attachment 606207  Having a great day so far.  Very warm out.  Ate at Thunder Falls, okay food, and I was hungry.  Thinking of heading back for some pool relaxing soon.


Pool time = Fun time!




Monykalyn said:


> omg that guy! And the other girl too!
> Agree with Lynne’s assessment of show.  Was ok, but but repetitive with pyro/fire.  Reminded me of tamer version of Absinthe Show in Las Vegas.
> have my brita pitcher from Owners Locker for this reason
> yeah..,very humid. Quick dry with moisture wicking is best. Most rainy September I can remember - not the usual pop up showers but actual Down Pouring storms. Been lucky to miss hurricanes on previous September trips.
> yes.  Just needed coffee today- LOVE the chat feature! Any question or need is a text away.
> 3 of 4 weather apps now show rain chances diminished! Yay- may get to parks today for a bit afterall! Although I apparently ordered a super strong cocktail and may need a nap despite 3 full large cups of ice water AND I emptied my bottle of water too.  Feeling like a lightweight lol. Ah well-vacation!
> have a great Monday!


Hope you get to the parks today!!










Saturday night was beautiful, and we had a chill evening with friends!  Funny how a bar can make live music and sports work together.  Everyone seemed happy about it!




The funeral on Sunday was simple and lovely.  The gun salute and folding of the US flag were touching and appropriate.


After the service, we went to the lake house for a few hours.  It was a relaxing sort of afternoon.  And this pup has relaxation as a middle name!


And speaking of buying dog gifts.....this little guy turned 15 years old today!!  Yes, he's getting 2 new toys and an extra special birthday meal tonight!
Barney is my little buddy and I love him dearly


We got a bit of rain earlier today, but the sun is blazing bright currently and 79 degrees.  I'll take it!!
DH is supposed to go the Green Bay Packers game tonight for a work function.  He's planning on getting out of it....has lost interest after Aaron Rodgers antics.  

Have a great Monday!!


----------



## macraven

I just realized my trip is getting closer
Have not done a thing yet on getting it all together for it

Oh the  news for today was a delight to read 
Restrictions  for the UK will be lifted in November

I know someone is probably opening that bottle of wine to celebrate it.

Nice to read posts from Lynne and Monyk about  hhn
Sending both homies mummy dust no more rain for them !


----------



## Charade67

J'aime Paris said:


> Never heard of a paw paw fruit....was it good?


 I had only heard of it from the Bear Necessities song from the Jungle Book. It was pretty good. Very sweet. 



macraven said:


> I just realized my trip is getting closer
> Have not done a thing yet on getting it all together for it


When do you leave? I have started organizing stuff, but no packing yet.


----------



## macraven

Tuesday


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Getting ready to cull thru my clothes I pulled for trip.  Was hoping it might be a bit cooler to be able to take long pants for the houses…silly rabbit
> O’hana…all family gets a gift lol. None of my other dogs (or cats) would rip open their little gifts.  My new one seems to enjoy that process more than said item.  He is a spoiled little guy tho .
> 
> you’d think that sort of behavior would beyond the world of possibility.  However, that was father-to-be‘s response when he was instructed to help transport his child’s gifts back to the baby mama’s house.  anything that I say past this point will be held against me .
> 
> 
> i’m starting to be a bit nervous about not having any sort of walking regimen after the broken foot this summer.  bonus points, our treadmill decided to stop working.  May the Schwartz be with me.  Least I won’t be forced to commando or try to keep up a fast walking pace this trip.
> 
> i have multiple zip bags of ‘nanners that went to the other side in my freezer.  Too hot to bake most of the summer for my liking.  Now, i need to figure out exactly what to do with them.  Saw a recipe for oatmeal, banana, peanut butter & raisin cookies but, seemed like just bit too much going on there.
> 
> The mr doesn’t eat any sort of sweet bread or muffins (nor pancakes, smoothies, pudding, cream pie…).  Probably will just go with muffins & then freeze them individually so I don’t go hog wild on them
> 
> 
> the mr & I are at the point where we find ourselves starting to give stuff away that is just sitting Gathering dust.  other than random watches/jewelry & a few things that catch our attention, tend to just take a bonus travel trip or two & call it a day.
> 
> we do tend to hold back on buying non essential big ticket stuff until after Black Friday sales .
> 
> it’s the mostly the same stuff every year for my adult sons. The two who aren’t married get several new household items, shockingly they do appreciate them.    A book or magazine subscription & big gift bag of bath & grooming stuff with a couple of nice candles.   it’s a rite of passage here to get their own chain saw lol.
> 
> My family expects to have their unmentionables & socks replenished.  Yes, they do get very excited for new gold toe socks.
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> wow, how telling is that?
> 
> how nice you were able to see Monyk despite the lousy weather.  Surprising to read Sunday night ‘rain’ crowd was still heavy, ugh. Probably, majority of out of town guests who didn’t have a choice.
> 
> Pitiful they just won’t invest and $$$ into producing new shows up to the quality of the legendary shows of the past
> 
> Have they resumed daily housekeeping?



lol....yes, we do similar for some gifts......same old every year......I do like my perfumes though, so they are kind of traditional gifts.....and I get Tom some socks as a kind of joke gift, but he loves them........

They try to replicate Black friday over here......doesn`t work. Some of the supermarkets were selling tv`s, huge tv`s for a bargain price.....no one had ever heard of the brand half the time....even the Koreans wouldn`t recognise the name!!! But, you still had folks lining up for them.....crazy.......America does Black friday really well!!

Enjoy that cull.....always enjoy that.





Metro West said:


> Getting ready for lunch...Bubbalou's BBQ if any of you are familiar with the restaurant. I haven't had their BBQ in a long time so I'm looking forward to it again.



Love Bubbalou`s.

Haven`t been there for a while as we really, really like 4Rivers up the road a little in Winter Park.....lovely food.

Getting into the book, it is very good.




Charade67 said:


> I just heard that the U.S. will be lifting the international travel ban for vaccinated people. Schumi, you can come back.



Thank you Charade!!! It is good news indeed for so many who have been seperated from family for so long too......




Charade67 said:


> More good news. It looks like our flooring may be shipping a little earlier than originally expected. If all goes well we should have the inside of the house completed before Thanksgiving.



That will be lovely to see your changes complete and in a good time frame.....you must be so pleased to see the difference.




J'aime Paris said:


> Love the sound of those decorations!!
> 
> 
> 
> What great exercise, and fun too!
> 
> 
> 
> Some yummy sounding meals Pumpkin!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're having a nice time!!
> That's a beautiful light!!
> 
> 
> 
> I buy my pets gifts...always have.  But I don't buy gifts for others pets...oh wait, I do!!  Anytime someone gets a new puppy, I get a welcome gift for the new family member.    I know, I know...I need a hobby, lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like some fun being had!!!!  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a cute pup!
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good day!
> 
> 
> 
> Your trip is coming soon!  Yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  You got a lot accomplished!
> Have a super time!
> 
> 
> 
> Good score on the lunch reservation!
> 
> 
> 
> It gets harder each year to buy Xmas gifts.  DH and I buy what we want, and don't really need anything...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!  At least you can laugh now...
> 
> 
> 
> Great view!  Have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'll love RPR!
> 
> 
> 
> I used an internet inflation calculator.  $5000 in 1901 is almost $161,000 today!!  Wow!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you share a link for the low calorie bagels?
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Jack Sparrow's fragrance Sauvage is nice!
> I'll support him too!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you got that sleep...
> Enjoy the pampering before your trip!
> 
> 
> 
> I've made homemade quiche a few times.  but always cheated with a premade crust.
> Hope yours turns out delish!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like your trip is off to a great start!  Looking forward to more updates!
> 
> 
> 
> I learned to check the alarm as well.....the hard way...
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of a paw paw fruit....was it good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pool time = Fun time!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get to the parks today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday night was beautiful, and we had a chill evening with friends!  Funny how a bar can make live music and sports work together.  Everyone seemed happy about it!
> View attachment 606229
> 
> 
> 
> The funeral on Sunday was simple and lovely.  The gun salute and folding of the US flag were touching and appropriate.
> 
> 
> After the service, we went to the lake house for a few hours.  It was a relaxing sort of afternoon.  And this pup has relaxation as a middle name!
> View attachment 606230
> 
> And speaking of buying dog gifts.....this little guy turned 15 years old today!!  Yes, he's getting 2 new toys and an extra special birthday meal tonight!
> Barney is my little buddy and I love him dearly
> 
> 
> We got a bit of rain earlier today, but the sun is blazing bright currently and 79 degrees.  I'll take it!!
> DH is supposed to go the Green Bay Packers game tonight for a work function.  He's planning on getting out of it....has lost interest after Aaron Rodgers antics.
> 
> Have a great Monday!!



Pictures are lovely Lori, looks beautiful.....and cute doggy picture too. Oh I know, I`m the Grinch when it comes to animal gifts.....lol.....I`m always being told that.....I do get it though. 

Glad Sunday went well, I have to say the gun salute and flag fold are very emotional to watch and mean so much. 

Hope you have a great week ahead.....





macraven said:


> I just realized my trip is getting closer
> Have not done a thing yet on getting it all together for it
> 
> Oh the  news for today was a delight to read
> Restrictions  for the UK will be lifted in November
> 
> I know someone is probably opening that bottle of wine to celebrate it.
> 
> Nice to read posts from Lynne and Monyk about  hhn
> Sending both homies mummy dust no more rain for them !



Thank you mac.......Yes we did.....you know us so well........lol......we said as soon the borders open, champagne will be popped.......I`m so happy for one of my friends, well, she`s a friend of a friend really, but she hasn`t seen her granddaughter since she was born, now she can finally meet her in person. I sent her a txt last night asking if she had her flights booked yet, said she is working on it........bless her. 

Now just waiting on a confirmed date. 






So, very surprising news yesterday about the borders opening up to us double vaxxed Brits......we were out with friends and I had switched my phone off and we sat just talking with no internet or many folks around us. Got home and Kyle was waiting with the news......wasn`t sure I was hearing him correctly.......switched on my phone and I had a cascade of txts and emails.......thank you mac for the first link I saw......so, very exciting news for so many people. 

Going to be another sunny day today, so we`ll walk early again, will be gone in around 45 minutes this morning, hope it`s a little lighter than it is now.

Bacon this morning, in a roll for speed then we`ll be out. This afternoon we`re all heading out for ice cream to a parlour we`ve never been to before, looks good and they have candy floss (cotton candy) flavour......that one is for me! 

And more good news, looks like Kyle will be back in the office soon. He`s off on a weeks vacation this week, but his boss sent him an email......he is so looking forward to getting back. And we get our office back.......lol.......

Hope your Tuesday is a good one........


----------



## Sue M

Ha!  All it takes is one mention of bacon 

Lynne glad you and Monykalyn had a good time.  You’ll never have to worry about me screaming lol!  I’ll never go. Firmly in the chicken club!  
pet peeve of mine, loud people in hallways of hotels. Never learned inside voices.
Someone posted on AP board Uni was empty until afternoons when HNN folks start filtering in. Is that right?  We‘ll be at HRH with express pass but still nice if parks are empty!  

Keisha she was our only dog who enjoyed (and insisted) getting a present under the tree. And unwrapped presents!  Labs are way too smart.
Are you kidding me? Dad started shooting because he was asked to transport presents There are no words.

Lynne, interesting they resumed housekeeping. When we were at HR last Dec because I was there 10 days I got housekeeping 2x I think. Plus any time I needed supplies I just texted and they came promptly. I thought I‘d miss the daily housekeeping more than I did.  At wdw in Aug I had housekeeping every 3rd day.  We keep our room tidy anyway. At wdw was just me & adult dd. At Uni it’s just me. I’m there with 3 other friends but we prefer our own rooms. 
I‘m planning to pack a combo of shorts and capris. I guess that should be good?

Mac good idea about checking alarm.  I never can be bothered setting room alarm. I use my phone or request wake up call.

Charade, hope the stone passes without pain.  I have a couple of friends prone to stones and doesn’t sound fun!
Yay for new countertops!  
I love decorating my mantle For Christmas!  You’ll have a lot of fun!

Metro hope you enjoyed lunch.

Pumpkin brrrr!  Not that cold here yet. I went out with flip flops and summer weight cotton hoodie today.

Charade US just extended US/Canada land border closure. We can fly across but not drive across. Bummer for me because of my return flight, now have to overnight in Seattle. I was hoping I could drive, it’s only 3 hrs to Seattle to pick up my flight.  

more good news about flooring!  What kind did you order?

Lynne love sitting by the window at Thunder Falls watching Jurassic cars going through the water!  Fun pic!  I love The Mummy!

Monykalyn hope the rains hold off some!  I’ll be sure to pack appropriate foot wear. 

Paris Barney is adorable. Nothing like a good snooze in the sunshine by a lake!

Mac yay for international travel opening.  It will be interesting to see what they do about testing.  It’s so much more complicated to travel these days. Right now US doesn’t ask about vaccinations from Canadians but requires neg Covid test 3 days before travel. And returning home Canada requires proof of vaccine plus neg Covid test.  I hate having to take up vacation time to go out and get tested!  But just part of travel right now.

Schumi yes, I can imagine how exciting it will be for families that have been separated to be able to see each other again.  It’s been hard here with many families living across the US/Canada border from each other with land border closed for so long. Canada has recently opened our border, I expect the US land border will open by Nov, but no formal word yet.

Puttered around with oldest dd Today. Was a fairly nice day. Overcast but didn’t rain. Only light hoodie needed.  Dd went to doctor for foot pain. He said she was over pronating and with running it makes it worse. So we went to orthotic shop and picked up the ankle brace he suggested. Then she wanted to go get new runners. Said hers were worn out. There’s a nice coffee shop across from running shoe shop so we sat outside with our coffees. Then came home and went for a dog walk.

Made a meatloaf for dinner with a tomato sauce.  To go with made zoodles, and for Mr some potatoes mashed with cream cheese and garlic.

Ah here it is 1:30 am. Hope to get some sleep!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I woke up earlier than I wanted to today. Painters come back this morning. Yay!




schumigirl said:


> They try to replicate Black friday over here......doesn`t work.


 I think Black Friday is highly overrated. I have friends that love it, but I want to stay out of the crazy crowds. Several years ago I established a family anti-Black Friday event. We try to find fun things to do that are not shopping. This year we are thinking about going to a Chinese lantern festival in North Carolina. I have been wanting to do this for years, but something always comes up and we have to miss it.



Sue M said:


> Someone posted on AP board Uni was empty until afternoons when HNN folks start filtering in. Is that right? We‘ll be at HRH with express pass but still nice if parks are empty!


 I would love for the parks to be near empty in the daytime. I want to be able to look through all the shops in the Wizarding World without them being packed full of people. I’m there on a Saturday and Sunday, so it will probably be more crowded then. I’m hoping to make my next trip during the weekdays 

Time to get breakfast and start the day. I hope work isn’t too slow today.


----------



## Lynne G

Taco Tuesday it is.  And a beautiful morning.  Walked on MIB twice, and sigh, suit?  Most people bad shooters.  Busier even today than I expected.  Left around 8:15, no need for early entry, and had a very full boat.  Though this family cut in front of me to get to lower looking line, the big family in front of me didn’t have tickets, so I was taken before that family, and their first person was having issues.  Haha.  Karma baby.

Will be meeting up with MonyK and Robo soon.

And MonyK and I got very lucky, that early evening downpour was just as we got on the boat. Ran from boat and enjoyed a very leisurely time enjoying some food and drinks at Strong Water. By the time we said goodbye, rain gone, and easy stroll back to my room.

Sue, I’d pack comfy clothes, as been so sticky and rainy.  I brought a pair of pants to wear in airport.  Planes always feel a bit cool, and the AC usually cranking at the airport I go from. But always use the restroom and change to shorts, before taking that fake monorail when I arrive and go back.


----------



## Lynne G

Cosmically Averaged, silly people.  LoL

And Potter for MonyK and I:


Smile!


----------



## nouvellefleur

schumigirl said:


> Thank you mac.......Yes we did.....you know us so well........lol......we said as soon the borders open, champagne will be popped.......I`m so happy for one of my friends, well, she`s a friend of a friend really, but she hasn`t seen her granddaughter since she was born, now she can finally meet her in person. I sent her a txt last night asking if she had her flights booked yet, said she is working on it........bless her.
> 
> Now just waiting on a confirmed date.
> 
> So, very surprising news yesterday about the borders opening up to us double vaxxed Brits......we were out with friends and I had switched my phone off and we sat just talking with no internet or many folks around us. Got home and Kyle was waiting with the news......wasn`t sure I was hearing him correctly.......switched on my phone and I had a cascade of txts and emails.......thank you mac for the first link I saw......so, very exciting news for so many people.



Schumi, ngl, I thought of you when I saw the news. My first thought was for my friends in Scotland, but my second thought was wondering if you would be on a plane to Orlando on November 1st.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Charade67 said:


> I had only heard of it from the Bear Necessities song from the Jungle Book. It was pretty good. Very sweet.
> 
> 
> When do you leave? I have started organizing stuff, but no packing yet.


I didn't even get the Disney reference, lol!!
Glad it was good!



schumigirl said:


> lol....yes, we do similar for some gifts......same old every year......I do like my perfumes though, so they are kind of traditional gifts.....and I get Tom some socks as a kind of joke gift, but he loves them........
> 
> They try to replicate Black friday over here......doesn`t work. Some of the supermarkets were selling tv`s, huge tv`s for a bargain price.....no one had ever heard of the brand half the time....even the Koreans wouldn`t recognise the name!!! But, you still had folks lining up for them.....crazy.......America does Black friday really well!!
> 
> Enjoy that cull.....always enjoy that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Bubbalou`s.
> 
> Haven`t been there for a while as we really, really like 4Rivers up the road a little in Winter Park.....lovely food.
> 
> Getting into the book, it is very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Charade!!! It is good news indeed for so many who have been seperated from family for so long too......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will be lovely to see your changes complete and in a good time frame.....you must be so pleased to see the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures are lovely Lori, looks beautiful.....and cute doggy picture too. Oh I know, I`m the Grinch when it comes to animal gifts.....lol.....I`m always being told that.....I do get it though.
> 
> Glad Sunday went well, I have to say the gun salute and flag fold are very emotional to watch and mean so much.
> 
> Hope you have a great week ahead.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you mac.......Yes we did.....you know us so well........lol......we said as soon the borders open, champagne will be popped.......I`m so happy for one of my friends, well, she`s a friend of a friend really, but she hasn`t seen her granddaughter since she was born, now she can finally meet her in person. I sent her a txt last night asking if she had her flights booked yet, said she is working on it........bless her.
> 
> Now just waiting on a confirmed date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, very surprising news yesterday about the borders opening up to us double vaxxed Brits......we were out with friends and I had switched my phone off and we sat just talking with no internet or many folks around us. Got home and Kyle was waiting with the news......wasn`t sure I was hearing him correctly.......switched on my phone and I had a cascade of txts and emails.......thank you mac for the first link I saw......so, very exciting news for so many people.
> 
> Going to be another sunny day today, so we`ll walk early again, will be gone in around 45 minutes this morning, hope it`s a little lighter than it is now.
> 
> Bacon this morning, in a roll for speed then we`ll be out. This afternoon we`re all heading out for ice cream to a parlour we`ve never been to before, looks good and they have candy floss (cotton candy) flavour......that one is for me!
> 
> And more good news, looks like Kyle will be back in the office soon. He`s off on a weeks vacation this week, but his boss sent him an email......he is so looking forward to getting back. And we get our office back.......lol.......
> 
> Hope your Tuesday is a good one........


Super yay on the borders opening!!!!!
I hope you and Tom can make it over soon!!




Sue M said:


> Ha!  All it takes is one mention of bacon
> 
> Lynne glad you and Monykalyn had a good time.  You’ll never have to worry about me screaming lol!  I’ll never go. Firmly in the chicken club!
> pet peeve of mine, loud people in hallways of hotels. Never learned inside voices.
> Someone posted on AP board Uni was empty until afternoons when HNN folks start filtering in. Is that right?  We‘ll be at HRH with express pass but still nice if parks are empty!
> 
> Keisha she was our only dog who enjoyed (and insisted) getting a present under the tree. And unwrapped presents!  Labs are way too smart.
> Are you kidding me? Dad started shooting because he was asked to transport presents There are no words.
> 
> Lynne, interesting they resumed housekeeping. When we were at HR last Dec because I was there 10 days I got housekeeping 2x I think. Plus any time I needed supplies I just texted and they came promptly. I thought I‘d miss the daily housekeeping more than I did.  At wdw in Aug I had housekeeping every 3rd day.  We keep our room tidy anyway. At wdw was just me & adult dd. At Uni it’s just me. I’m there with 3 other friends but we prefer our own rooms.
> I‘m planning to pack a combo of shorts and capris. I guess that should be good?
> 
> Mac good idea about checking alarm.  I never can be bothered setting room alarm. I use my phone or request wake up call.
> 
> Charade, hope the stone passes without pain.  I have a couple of friends prone to stones and doesn’t sound fun!
> Yay for new countertops!
> I love decorating my mantle For Christmas!  You’ll have a lot of fun!
> 
> Metro hope you enjoyed lunch.
> 
> Pumpkin brrrr!  Not that cold here yet. I went out with flip flops and summer weight cotton hoodie today.
> 
> Charade US just extended US/Canada land border closure. We can fly across but not drive across. Bummer for me because of my return flight, now have to overnight in Seattle. I was hoping I could drive, it’s only 3 hrs to Seattle to pick up my flight.
> 
> more good news about flooring!  What kind did you order?
> 
> Lynne love sitting by the window at Thunder Falls watching Jurassic cars going through the water!  Fun pic!  I love The Mummy!
> 
> Monykalyn hope the rains hold off some!  I’ll be sure to pack appropriate foot wear.
> 
> Paris Barney is adorable. Nothing like a good snooze in the sunshine by a lake!
> 
> Mac yay for international travel opening.  It will be interesting to see what they do about testing.  It’s so much more complicated to travel these days. Right now US doesn’t ask about vaccinations from Canadians but requires neg Covid test 3 days before travel. And returning home Canada requires proof of vaccine plus neg Covid test.  I hate having to take up vacation time to go out and get tested!  But just part of travel right now.
> 
> Schumi yes, I can imagine how exciting it will be for families that have been separated to be able to see each other again.  It’s been hard here with many families living across the US/Canada border from each other with land border closed for so long. Canada has recently opened our border, I expect the US land border will open by Nov, but no formal word yet.
> 
> Puttered around with oldest dd Today. Was a fairly nice day. Overcast but didn’t rain. Only light hoodie needed.  Dd went to doctor for foot pain. He said she was over pronating and with running it makes it worse. So we went to orthotic shop and picked up the ankle brace he suggested. Then she wanted to go get new runners. Said hers were worn out. There’s a nice coffee shop across from running shoe shop so we sat outside with our coffees. Then came home and went for a dog walk.
> 
> Made a meatloaf for dinner with a tomato sauce.  To go with made zoodles, and for Mr some potatoes mashed with cream cheese and garlic.
> 
> Ah here it is 1:30 am. Hope to get some sleep!


Several years ago, we were at UO HHN timeframe, during the daytime only.  DD and I are chickens too!
It was pretty quiet during the day.  And on our walk back to RPR, we passed many folks heading in for the event.




Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I woke up earlier than I wanted to today. Painters come back this morning. Yay!
> 
> 
> I think Black Friday is highly overrated. I have friends that love it, but I want to stay out of the crazy crowds. Several years ago I established a family anti-Black Friday event. We try to find fun things to do that are not shopping. This year we are thinking about going to a Chinese lantern festival in North Carolina. I have been wanting to do this for years, but something always comes up and we have to miss it.
> 
> I would love for the parks to be near empty in the daytime. I want to be able to look through all the shops in the Wizarding World without them being packed full of people. I’m there on a Saturday and Sunday, so it will probably be more crowded then. I’m hoping to make my next trip during the weekdays
> 
> Time to get breakfast and start the day. I hope work isn’t too slow today.


I also avoid Black Friday shopping.  There is no gift/item  I'll get up at 3am for and stand in a crazy line....




Lynne G said:


> View attachment 606345
> 
> Taco Tuesday it is.  And a beautiful morning.  Walked on MIB twice, and sigh, suit?  Most people bad shooters.  Busier even today than I expected.  Left around 8:15, no need for early entry, and had a very full boat.  Though this family cut in front of me to get to lower looking line, the big family in front of me didn’t have tickets, so I was taken before that family, and their first person was having issues.  Haha.  Karma baby.
> 
> Will be meeting up with MonyK and Robo soon.
> 
> And MonyK and I got very lucky, that early evening downpour was just as we got on the boat. Ran from boat and enjoyed a very leisurely time enjoying some food and drinks at Strong Water. By the time we said goodbye, rain gone, and easy stroll back to my room.
> 
> Sue, I’d pack comfy clothes, as been so sticky and rainy.  I brought a pair of pants to wear in airport.  Planes always feel a bit cool, and the AC usually cranking at the airport I go from. But always use the restroom and change to shorts, before taking that fake monorail when I arrive and go back.


Best Taco Tuesday photo!!
Glad you're still having a great time!




Lynne G said:


> View attachment 606353
> 
> Cosmically Averaged, silly people.  LoL
> 
> And Potter for MonyK and I:
> View attachment 606354
> 
> Smile!


Love both those rides!!








A nice Tuesday morning, sunshine and all!!

I'm heading to a Pilates class in a bit, then off to grab some groceries.  This will be my 5th Pilates class.  The jury is still out on if I like it or not....I'm still getting used to the positions and such.  I'll stick with it a bit longer to see if I'd like to go regularly.

More later!  TTFN!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I woke up earlier than I wanted to today. Painters come back this morning. Yay!
> 
> 
> I think Black Friday is highly overrated. I have friends that love it, but I want to stay out of the crazy crowds. Several years ago I established a family anti-Black Friday event. We try to find fun things to do that are not shopping. This year we are thinking about going to a Chinese lantern festival in North Carolina. I have been wanting to do this for years, but something always comes up and we have to miss it.
> 
> I would love for the parks to be near empty in the daytime. I want to be able to look through all the shops in the Wizarding World without them being packed full of people. I’m there on a Saturday and Sunday, so it will probably be more crowded then. I’m hoping to make my next trip during the weekdays
> 
> Time to get breakfast and start the day. I hope work isn’t too slow today.



Completely overrated. I do like online shopping though whatever time of year!

 I haven`t heard of Chinese lanterns for a long time here, many set them off at New Years......first time we saw them we thought we were looking at aliens.....lol....no idea what a cluster of orange lights was doing so high in the sky. Farmers are trying to ban them here due to damage to barns and animals. 





nouvellefleur said:


> Schumi, ngl, I thought of you when I saw the news. My first thought was for my friends in Scotland, but my second thought was wondering if you would be on a plane to Orlando on November 1st.




Thank you so much , it was kind of you to think of us......well, we have flights booked for Nov 24th, so fingers crossed! Finally some good news for everyone wanting to see family and friends as well as vacations.




J'aime Paris said:


> I didn't even get the Disney reference, lol!!
> Glad it was good!
> 
> 
> Super yay on the borders opening!!!!!
> I hope you and Tom can make it over soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> Several years ago, we were at UO HHN timeframe, during the daytime only.  DD and I are chickens too!
> It was pretty quiet during the day.  And on our walk back to RPR, we passed many folks heading in for the event.
> 
> 
> 
> I also avoid Black Friday shopping.  There is no gift/item  I'll get up at 3am for and stand in a crazy line....
> 
> 
> 
> Best Taco Tuesday photo!!
> Glad you're still having a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> Love both those rides!!
> 
> A nice Tuesday morning, sunshine and all!!
> 
> I'm heading to a Pilates class in a bit, then off to grab some groceries.  This will be my 5th Pilates class.  The jury is still out on if I like it or not....I'm still getting used to the positions and such.  I'll stick with it a bit longer to see if I'd like to go regularly.
> 
> More later!  TTFN!



Thanks Lori....as said above, Nov 24th is our flying date for now all going well.....we cancelled our September flights before VA did as we knew we wouldnt be going months before, and we did consider cancelling the Nov flights a few weeks ago, glad we didn`t now. We even have 2 dining reservations in place......lol....never done that in my life before in Orlando.

(maybe time to start that pre trip report )

I detest sales of any kind. I used to have a friend that would get up at 4am Boxing Day to go a chain store that started their sale at 6am, and yes she would line up. She spent a fortune on clothes and as far as I`m aware she seemed to take them all back! Seems pointless to me. No, crowds of folks fighting for stuff fills me with dread......not for me. 

Enjoy pilates......I know you were unsure, but you`re giving it a good chance. Is it doing your back any good? Hope you enjoy it anyway. 





Just back from an ice cream parlour in a town a little bit away from us, but a new coffee/tea room has opened in our village that we completely forgot about as it`s never really been open properly yet. It is now, so we`ll have to give it a try as sometime as they have homemade ice cream too. 

We`re all full so maybe no need for dinner tonight, just snacks. Ice cream was just ok, nothing overly special, but the theme was fun.


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> I haven`t heard of Chinese lanterns for a long time here, many set them off at New Years......first time we saw them we thought we were looking at aliens.....lol....no idea what a cluster of orange lights was doing so high in the sky. Farmers are trying to ban them here due to damage to barns and animals.


They call it a lantern festival, but they’re not the kind you release into the air. Here is a link.
https://www.boothamphitheatre.com/events-tickets/events/chinese-lantern-festival


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> They call it a lantern festival, but they’re not the kind you release into the air. Here is a link.
> https://www.boothamphitheatre.com/events-tickets/events/chinese-lantern-festival



Oh that looks so lovely Charade....quite spectacular to see. I`ve never seen anything like that before......yes, hope you get to see it.

Another example of slightly differing descriptions......lol......


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 606353
> 
> Cosmically Averaged, silly people.  LoL
> 
> And Potter for MonyK and I:
> View attachment 606354
> 
> Smile!



I don’t think we’ll have time but if we can see you on Saturday we can help you get that score up!!!!!



Real happy even the oldest boy is going to be able to make this trip!!!



Remember aim high!!


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 606345
> 
> Taco Tuesday it is.  And a beautiful morning.  Walked on MIB twice, and sigh, suit?  Most people bad shooters.  Busier even today than I expected.  Left around 8:15, no need for early entry, and had a very full boat.  Though this family cut in front of me to get to lower looking line, the big family in front of me didn’t have tickets, so I was taken before that family, and their first person was having issues.  Haha.  Karma baby.
> 
> Will be meeting up with MonyK and Robo soon.
> 
> And MonyK and I got very lucky, that early evening downpour was just as we got on the boat. Ran from boat and enjoyed a very leisurely time enjoying some food and drinks at Strong Water. By the time we said goodbye, rain gone, and easy stroll back to my room.
> 
> Sue, I’d pack comfy clothes, as been so sticky and rainy.  I brought a pair of pants to wear in airport.  Planes always feel a bit cool, and the AC usually cranking at the airport I go from. But always use the restroom and change to shorts, before taking that fake monorail when I arrive and go back.


great taco Tuesday pic!  We went to the truck last time. Many seem to love it, but ours were terrible. Very grisly.
I always wear long pants, at the very least capris on plane. A light hoodie, and a fleece travel blanket! Lol. I’m always cold on planes. Plus this time I booked an exit row, which always seem colder. But extra leg room just incase I don’t get my free upgrade! These days with reduced flights what is flying is packed so those upgrades are not plentiful! At least I get priority seating so can book the extra legroom exit row.
Yes that Florida humidity really hits you when you step off that plane! Comfy clothes is a must!
Say hi to Monica & Robo for me. 



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 606353
> 
> Cosmically Averaged, silly people.  LoL
> 
> And Potter for MonyK and I:
> View attachment 606354
> 
> Smile!


Great pics!  Don’t push the red button lol!  I’m afraid I’m cosmically average!  My friend I go with is such a good aim. She always beats me!  On MIB, Buzz Lightyear, TSMM!
That girl on Potter looks a bit scared! Honestly every time I see my pics I wonder why they can’t find a better camera angle!



schumigirl said:


> Completely overrated. I do like online shopping though whatever time of year!
> 
> I haven`t heard of Chinese lanterns for a long time here, many set them off at New Years......first time we saw them we thought we were looking at aliens.....lol....no idea what a cluster of orange lights was doing so high in the sky. Farmers are trying to ban them here due to damage to barns and animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much , it was kind of you to think of us......well, we have flights booked for Nov 24th, so fingers crossed! Finally some good news for everyone wanting to see family and friends as well as vacations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lori....as said above, Nov 24th is our flying date for now all going well.....we cancelled our September flights before VA did as we knew we wouldnt be going months before, and we did consider cancelling the Nov flights a few weeks ago, glad we didn`t now. We even have 2 dining reservations in place......lol....never done that in my life before in Orlando.
> 
> (maybe time to start that pre trip report )
> 
> I detest sales of any kind. I used to have a friend that would get up at 4am Boxing Day to go a chain store that started their sale at 6am, and yes she would line up. She spent a fortune on clothes and as far as I`m aware she seemed to take them all back! Seems pointless to me. No, crowds of folks fighting for stuff fills me with dread......not for me.
> 
> Enjoy pilates......I know you were unsure, but you`re giving it a good chance. Is it doing your back any good? Hope you enjoy it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just back from an ice cream parlour in a town a little bit away from us, but a new coffee/tea room has opened in our village that we completely forgot about as it`s never really been open properly yet. It is now, so we`ll have to give it a try as sometime as they have homemade ice cream too.
> 
> We`re all full so maybe no need for dinner tonight, just snacks. Ice cream was just ok, nothing overly special, but the theme was fun.


Yay for Nov 24 booking!  I love going to Universal at that time. The Christmas decorations are so pretty!  
A girlfriend and I used to drive down to the US for Black Friday weekend and stay in Seattle. Some good finds at Macy’s and Nordstrom for Christmas presents but we never did anything crazy like go to stores at 3am!  Just went on Sat/Sunday normal hours. It was a good excuse for a girls weekend!

We have several homemade icecream places that popped up in my town. Only one has something I can have. The Italian gelato place makes a sugar free dairy free gelato. It’s pretty good. Only 1 flavour but I’m grateful for anything!  



DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> I don’t think we’ll have time but if we can see you on Saturday we can help you get that score up!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Real happy even the oldest boy is going to be able to make this trip!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Remember aim high!!


any hints you have for better score will be appreciated!  


Today we have blue skies.  Gardener just finished our yard. Maybe 2 more cuts to go.  
Have to go out and enjoy the beautiful day. And then start pulling out shorts and capris to wash and set by suitcase for packing later. Or maybe I should do that first so I can hang outside to dry. The sun is glorious today. Need to get it done cause rest of week is pretty busy. 
Tomorrow is a hike with friends then dinner together. Thurs is lunch with the neighbourhood ladies, hopefully on the patio if this weather holds up. Friday is pre trip mani/pedi day! I love how she does dip nails. They survive theme parks without so much as a chip!

Got airport transportation handled!  Husband is getting up in middle of night to drive me!  I’ll get there by 4:00 for my 6:00am flight. Then my daughter who lives closer to Airport will pick me up. It’s our Thanksgiving and daughters BFF (my unofficial daughter) is hosting Thanksgiving this year.  They’ve been friends since grade 9 and through the years our families have become friends. 
So dd and fiancé will pick me up, then continue on to friends house to help her with dinner. We will arrive later. I can grab a nap and shower up before we have to leave.

Happy Taco Tuesday!  I’ll be having leftover meatloaf.  Made a big one last night. 
Will the Universal crew be going to Bumblebee Truck?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Current mood.  Going to head out for lunch.  It's warmed up, but was another chilly morning.  Oh well, the season change.  I can roll with it...but you will hear me complain. 

Have a great day everyone!!!!  Stay safe.  I can't wait to see more pictures!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

This Saturday DisneyLife?  Yes!  And little one will be with me.  She’s a high score maker, so when I’m with her, always Galaxy Defender.


----------



## Lynne G

Selfie:


And dragon picture never gets old:


Just have to have fun with that mummy, even if snake is blocking me.  LoL


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Sue M said:


> great taco Tuesday pic!  We went to the truck last time. Many seem to love it, but ours were terrible. Very grisly.
> I always wear long pants, at the very least capris on plane. A light hoodie, and a fleece travel blanket! Lol. I’m always cold on planes. Plus this time I booked an exit row, which always seem colder. But extra leg room just incase I don’t get my free upgrade! These days with reduced flights what is flying is packed so those upgrades are not plentiful! At least I get priority seating so can book the extra legroom exit row.
> Yes that Florida humidity really hits you when you step off that plane! Comfy clothes is a must!
> Say hi to Monica & Robo for me.
> 
> 
> Great pics!  Don’t push the red button lol!  I’m afraid I’m cosmically average!  My friend I go with is such a good aim. She always beats me!  On MIB, Buzz Lightyear, TSMM!
> That girl on Potter looks a bit scared! Honestly every time I see my pics I wonder why they can’t find a better camera angle!
> 
> 
> Yay for Nov 24 booking!  I love going to Universal at that time. The Christmas decorations are so pretty!
> A girlfriend and I used to drive down to the US for Black Friday weekend and stay in Seattle. Some good finds at Macy’s and Nordstrom for Christmas presents but we never did anything crazy like go to stores at 3am!  Just went on Sat/Sunday normal hours. It was a good excuse for a girls weekend!
> 
> We have several homemade icecream places that popped up in my town. Only one has something I can have. The Italian gelato place makes a sugar free dairy free gelato. It’s pretty good. Only 1 flavour but I’m grateful for anything!
> 
> 
> any hints you have for better score will be appreciated!
> 
> 
> Today we have blue skies.  Gardener just finished our yard. Maybe 2 more cuts to go.
> Have to go out and enjoy the beautiful day. And then start pulling out shorts and capris to wash and set by suitcase for packing later. Or maybe I should do that first so I can hang outside to dry. The sun is glorious today. Need to get it done cause rest of week is pretty busy.
> Tomorrow is a hike with friends then dinner together. Thurs is lunch with the neighbourhood ladies, hopefully on the patio if this weather holds up. Friday is pre trip mani/pedi day! I love how she does dip nails. They survive theme parks without so much as a chip!
> 
> Got airport transportation handled!  Husband is getting up in middle of night to drive me!  I’ll get there by 4:00 for my 6:00am flight. Then my daughter who lives closer to Airport will pick me up. It’s our Thanksgiving and daughters BFF (my unofficial daughter) is hosting Thanksgiving this year.  They’ve been friends since grade 9 and through the years our families have become friends.
> So dd and fiancé will pick me up, then continue on to friends house to help her with dinner. We will arrive later. I can grab a nap and shower up before we have to leave.
> 
> Happy Taco Tuesday!  I’ll be having leftover meatloaf.  Made a big one last night.
> Will the Universal crew be going to Bumblebee Truck?



Hit high targets like crazy including windows, shoot the blinking lights on top of opposite ride car, and push the red button.

Lynne I meant next Saturday


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, will be here, DisneyLife, just will be leaving around 5 pm for my evening flight.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Completely overrated. I do like online shopping though whatever time of year!
> 
> I haven`t heard of Chinese lanterns for a long time here, many set them off at New Years......first time we saw them we thought we were looking at aliens.....lol....no idea what a cluster of orange lights was doing so high in the sky. Farmers are trying to ban them here due to damage to barns and animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much , it was kind of you to think of us......well, we have flights booked for Nov 24th, so fingers crossed! Finally some good news for everyone wanting to see family and friends as well as vacations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lori....as said above, Nov 24th is our flying date for now all going well.....we cancelled our September flights before VA did as we knew we wouldnt be going months before, and we did consider cancelling the Nov flights a few weeks ago, glad we didn`t now. We even have 2 dining reservations in place......lol....never done that in my life before in Orlando.
> 
> (maybe time to start that pre trip report )
> 
> I detest sales of any kind. I used to have a friend that would get up at 4am Boxing Day to go a chain store that started their sale at 6am, and yes she would line up. She spent a fortune on clothes and as far as I`m aware she seemed to take them all back! Seems pointless to me. No, crowds of folks fighting for stuff fills me with dread......not for me.
> 
> Enjoy pilates......I know you were unsure, but you`re giving it a good chance. Is it doing your back any good? Hope you enjoy it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just back from an ice cream parlour in a town a little bit away from us, but a new coffee/tea room has opened in our village that we completely forgot about as it`s never really been open properly yet. It is now, so we`ll have to give it a try as sometime as they have homemade ice cream too.
> 
> We`re all full so maybe no need for dinner tonight, just snacks. Ice cream was just ok, nothing overly special, but the theme was fun.


Oh yes, start the TR up again!!

I took a Pilates cardio class this morning.  Like it, and signed up for next week again!




Sue M said:


> great taco Tuesday pic!  We went to the truck last time. Many seem to love it, but ours were terrible. Very grisly.
> I always wear long pants, at the very least capris on plane. A light hoodie, and a fleece travel blanket! Lol. I’m always cold on planes. Plus this time I booked an exit row, which always seem colder. But extra leg room just incase I don’t get my free upgrade! These days with reduced flights what is flying is packed so those upgrades are not plentiful! At least I get priority seating so can book the extra legroom exit row.
> Yes that Florida humidity really hits you when you step off that plane! Comfy clothes is a must!
> Say hi to Monica & Robo for me.
> 
> 
> Great pics!  Don’t push the red button lol!  I’m afraid I’m cosmically average!  My friend I go with is such a good aim. She always beats me!  On MIB, Buzz Lightyear, TSMM!
> That girl on Potter looks a bit scared! Honestly every time I see my pics I wonder why they can’t find a better camera angle!
> 
> 
> Yay for Nov 24 booking!  I love going to Universal at that time. The Christmas decorations are so pretty!
> A girlfriend and I used to drive down to the US for Black Friday weekend and stay in Seattle. Some good finds at Macy’s and Nordstrom for Christmas presents but we never did anything crazy like go to stores at 3am!  Just went on Sat/Sunday normal hours. It was a good excuse for a girls weekend!
> 
> We have several homemade icecream places that popped up in my town. Only one has something I can have. The Italian gelato place makes a sugar free dairy free gelato. It’s pretty good. Only 1 flavour but I’m grateful for anything!
> 
> 
> any hints you have for better score will be appreciated!
> 
> 
> Today we have blue skies.  Gardener just finished our yard. Maybe 2 more cuts to go.
> Have to go out and enjoy the beautiful day. And then start pulling out shorts and capris to wash and set by suitcase for packing later. Or maybe I should do that first so I can hang outside to dry. The sun is glorious today. Need to get it done cause rest of week is pretty busy.
> Tomorrow is a hike with friends then dinner together. Thurs is lunch with the neighbourhood ladies, hopefully on the patio if this weather holds up. Friday is pre trip mani/pedi day! I love how she does dip nails. They survive theme parks without so much as a chip!
> 
> Got airport transportation handled!  Husband is getting up in middle of night to drive me!  I’ll get there by 4:00 for my 6:00am flight. Then my daughter who lives closer to Airport will pick me up. It’s our Thanksgiving and daughters BFF (my unofficial daughter) is hosting Thanksgiving this year.  They’ve been friends since grade 9 and through the years our families have become friends.
> So dd and fiancé will pick me up, then continue on to friends house to help her with dinner. We will arrive later. I can grab a nap and shower up before we have to leave.
> 
> Happy Taco Tuesday!  I’ll be having leftover meatloaf.  Made a big one last night.
> Will the Universal crew be going to Bumblebee Truck?


Sounds like a fun and busy pre-trip week!  Enjoy it all!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> View attachment 606447
> 
> Current mood.  Going to head out for lunch.  It's warmed up, but was another chilly morning.  Oh well, the season change.  I can roll with it...but you will hear me complain.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!  Stay safe.  I can't wait to see more pictures!!!!


Oh goodness!  We've all had those kind of days!!
Hope the tacos and tequila helps!!




Lynne G said:


> Selfie:
> View attachment 606461
> 
> And dragon picture never gets old:
> View attachment 606463
> 
> Just have to have fun with that mummy, even if snake is blocking me.  LoL
> View attachment 606464


The fun continues!








Just got back from a Target run....always dangerous to the wallet, lol!
I bought 2 bags of candy for Halloween, since they were on sale.  As if!!   They will not make it to next week, much less until Halloween, LOL!!!
DH has the sweet tooth in the house.  I will admit to nibbling on the fun size treats occasionally...


Spaghetti and meatballs will be for supper tonight.  My friend gave me a jar of sauce that her DH canned from tomatoes and herbs in their garden.  Really looking forward to trying it!!

My mom used to can a variety of foods when I was a kid.  I've never done it myself.  But the taste always seems to be worth the labor!


----------



## soniam

J'aime Paris said:


> I took a Pilates cardio class this morning.  Like it, and signed up for next week again!
> 
> Just got back from a Target run....always dangerous to the wallet, lol!
> I bought 2 bags of candy for Halloween, since they were on sale.  As if!!   They will not make it to next week, much less until Halloween, LOL!!!
> DH has the sweet tooth in the house.  I will admit to nibbling on the fun size treats occasionally...


I used to do a core intensive yoga class that I loved, but the instructor moved away I have been doing some other intensive flow yoga classes off and on over the last 2 years. The covid stages around here have led me to temporarily stop, since it's indoors in a small little room with very little ventilation and the heater running and no mask required. Hoping to start up again soon. Still not the same as the first instructor though.

I bought our Halloween candy all at once and said that was all I was going to buy. Then I stick it in bags at the very top of the pantry, step stool required, so that no one remembers what it is until Halloween


----------



## Lynne G

Dar Arts show is back. Still a very sticky evening, with rain earlier in the day, as cut my pool time just around 5 this afternoon, and by the time I left for Islands around 6:30, the pool was still closed.

Hope all are good this Tuesday evening.


----------



## keishashadow

I’m in pre trip mode, doing everything but that I should be doing to get ready for the trip.  


J'aime Paris said:


> The funeral on Sunday was simple and lovely. The gun salute and folding of the US flag were touching and appropriate.


glad to hear it went well


J'aime Paris said:


> After the service, we went to the lake house for a few hours. It was a relaxing sort of afternoon. And this pup has relaxation as a middle name!


he has chillin down to an art form!  


J'aime Paris said:


> And speaking of buying dog gifts.....this little guy turned 15 years old today!! Yes, he's getting 2 new toys and an extra special birthday meal tonight!
> Barney is my little buddy and I love him dearly


what a cutie pie.  Looks pretty spry for a senior.  give him a (gentle) hug from me.


schumigirl said:


> Now just waiting on a confirmed date.


talk about out the blue!  So happy for you, has been ages


schumigirl said:


> And more good news, looks like Kyle will be back in the office soon. He`s off on a weeks vacation this week, but his boss sent him an email......he is so looking forward to getting back. And we get our office back.......lol.......


good for him.  Funny, my youngest DS still loves working from home now.


Sue M said:


> Are you kidding me? Dad started shooting because he was asked to transport presents There are no words.


so true, you can’t make that stuff up.  That fireball not in an awful neighborhood, it was the riff-raff that rented it for the baby shower that brought that chaos to that quiet little neighborhood.


Charade67 said:


> Several years ago I established a family anti-Black Friday event. We try to find fun things to do that are not shopping.


say it ain’t so lol. Shopping is my sport.  Even tho I now travel that day instead of shopping B&M.  Online shopping is easier Anyway, let’s just say my phone gets a workout that day



J'aime Paris said:


> I also avoid Black Friday shopping. There is no gift/item I'll get up at 3am for and stand in a crazy line....


lol i was of the same mind then…

I was suddenly a single mom with a deadbeat ex.   Thank you BF for affording me the opportunity to still have some decent gifts under the tree For my boys who surely deserved them after dealing with all a divorce can entail.


schumigirl said:


> maybe time to start that pre trip report )


Of course it is!


schumigirl said:


> I detest sales of any kind.


see above.  I’m still of the mind unless it’s a staple, if it’s not on sale, I’ll bide my time lol. habits die hard with me.


Sue M said:


> Yes that Florida humidity really hits you when you step off that plane! Comfy clothes is a must!


it literally smacks you upside the head hauling luggage across road into the parking garage ugh


Sue M said:


> Got airport transportation handled!


ooh, the price “is” right.  Lucky you.  i extended my trip, the boys are coming home as originally planned.  Accordingly, we are taking 2 vehicles to airport parking.  My flight arrives at an odd time, all will be at work.  Actually, cheaper to just pay to park it than Uber as it’s so far from home.  Go figure.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Current mood. Going to head out for lunch.


lol I’ve seen some scary places in Mexico Along with lots of federales with semi machine guns.  like your sentiment, think I’d head for a different country tho.  Now I’ll be musing that one over the rest of the night 


J'aime Paris said:


> took a Pilates cardio class this morning. Like it, and signed up for next week again!


nice, that’s quite a work out.  Have you tried cross fit?


soniam said:


> bought our Halloween candy all at once and said that was all I was going to buy.


I’m so late, haven’t gotten a thing yet.  Last few years I make sure to buy only candy the Mr won’t eat.  He has a problem, he can quit anytime _no he can’t lol _That way I have a fighting chance it will still be there by the big day.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Oh yes, start the TR up again!!
> 
> I took a Pilates cardio class this morning.  Like it, and signed up for next week again!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a fun and busy pre-trip week!  Enjoy it all!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh goodness!  We've all had those kind of days!!
> Hope the tacos and tequila helps!!
> 
> 
> 
> The fun continues!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back from a Target run....always dangerous to the wallet, lol!
> I bought 2 bags of candy for Halloween, since they were on sale.  As if!!   They will not make it to next week, much less until Halloween, LOL!!!
> DH has the sweet tooth in the house.  I will admit to nibbling on the fun size treats occasionally...
> 
> 
> Spaghetti and meatballs will be for supper tonight.  My friend gave me a jar of sauce that her DH canned from tomatoes and herbs in their garden.  Really looking forward to trying it!!
> 
> My mom used to can a variety of foods when I was a kid.  I've never done it myself.  But the taste always seems to be worth the labor!



lol....I need to come up with an appropriate name for this one as it`s been almost 2 years......or maybe not, who cares what it`s called!  

I`d love to can some food sometime, but apart from making preserved lemons a couple of times for cooking, I`ve never done it. 

As we don`t have folks up here round for Halloween, we very rarely buy any except we do have kids Halloween parties in the village or church hall so we buy for them and it all goes in together. But, again, this year it`s not happening which is a shame, really no excuses this year.

Glad you`re enjoying the pilates! I owe you an email too...... 





keishashadow said:


> I’m in pre trip mode, doing everything but that I should be doing to get ready for the trip.
> 
> glad to hear it went well
> 
> he has chillin down to an art form!
> 
> what a cutie pie.  Looks pretty spry for a senior.  give him a (gentle) hug from me.
> 
> talk about out the blue!  So happy for you, has been ages
> 
> good for him.  Funny, my youngest DS still loves working from home now.
> 
> so true, you can’t make that stuff up.  That fireball not in an awful neighborhood, it was the riff-raff that rented it for the baby shower that brought that chaos to that quiet little neighborhood.
> 
> say it ain’t so lol. Shopping is my sport.  Even tho I now travel that day instead of shopping B&M.  Online shopping is easier Anyway, let’s just say my phone gets a workout that day
> 
> 
> lol i was of the same mind then…
> 
> I was suddenly a single mom with a deadbeat ex.   Thank you BF for affording me the opportunity to still have some decent gifts under the tree For my boys who surely deserved them after dealing with all a divorce can entail.
> 
> Of course it is!
> 
> see above.  I’m still of the mind unless it’s a staple, if it’s not on sale, I’ll bide my time lol. habits die hard with me.
> 
> it literally smacks you upside the head hauling luggage across road into the parking garage ugh
> 
> ooh, the price “is” right.  Lucky you.  i extended my trip, the boys are coming home as originally planned.  Accordingly, we are taking 2 vehicles to airport parking.  My flight arrives at an odd time, all will be at work.  Actually, cheaper to just pay to park it than Uber as it’s so far from home.  Go figure.
> 
> lol I’ve seen some scary places in Mexico Along with lots of federales with semi machine guns.  like your sentiment, think I’d head for a different country tho.  Now I’ll be musing that one over the rest of the night
> 
> nice, that’s quite a work out.  Have you tried cross fit?
> 
> I’m so late, haven’t gotten a thing yet.  Last few years I make sure to buy only candy the Mr won’t eat.  He has a problem, he can quit anytime _no he can’t lol _That way I have a fighting chance it will still be there by the big day.



I hate crowds Janet and some of those sales crowds terrify me!! I`m a wimp.....lol.....but not bad if you can pick things up in sales. Over here the sale stuff always seems to be the stuff no one wants, except in rare occasions when it is a genuine sale, but very few things that make it worth it. 

Yes, it`s been a long time coming......still fully prepared for something to be a last minute hitch of course.....again, these are things if I can`t change it, I won`t worry about it but planning is in motion now....think I told you we already have two dining reservations at The Palm and Eddie V`s, never been heard of me making them so far out! 

Rental car and travel insurance today........




Beautiful moon last night, till the cloud came in of course, so summer being officially over yesterday, I guess this is autumn now. Love it. 

Still summery today we`re told, which could mean anything. Sun is just coming up now but hopefully another nice one. 

Tom mumbled I was rambling in my sleep last night, he couldn`t make out much that made any sense (how unusual) but I did mention planes, so I guess I know where my mind is right now! 

Booking an airport hotel for the night before our flight proved to be difficult, we got one though but our usual one for the last few years has some terrible reviews and the restaurant we like there is closed and the bar isn`t open as normal. Other one attached to the airport isn`t taking reservations yet as they still seem to be a quarantine/essential travel only place still. Other ones we won`t consider staying in, so we got one we hope is ok. It`s for one night. 

Muffins for breakfast and some fruit, got some of those candy floss flavour grapes yesterday, will try not to devour the lot! 



























Happy Wednesday






​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lovely to see the trip photos.  Keep them coming!

Charade it sounds like you are really doing well with your renovations.  It will be so good to be finished for Thanksgiving.

We have another beautiful morning here.  Kev keeps saying he will continue with the outdoor work while it’s so nice but he ha a contractor round yesterday to quote for digging out the driveway as time is moving on and we now have a delivery date for the caravan just 5 weeks away.

Yesterday I took delivery of a new bed for J.  So all his room needs tidying and sorting today.  It looks really nice but is a super strength bed for people who “stim” or need to bounce.  Hoping it will last longer. He was away last night but we prepared him for the change.

Kev and I have dentist appointments first thing so we will get that over with then be another busy day.

Need to think what to have for a quick meal tonight as the girls have to be out for Brownies.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Charade67

I must have been really tired last night. I wrote a post but forgot to actually post it. Here it is now and I'm going to try to go back to sleep. 




Good evening. Super slow day at work today. I don't know what I am going to do tomorrow. I don't even have any reminder calls to make.

We had some major panic at our house today.  I have mentioned that dh takes a martial arts class 3 nights a week. Before class he always removes his jewelry. Last night he took off his watch and rings and put them in a pocket in his cargo vest. This morning when he went to put them back on the watch was there, but not the rings. He has his wedding band and his class ring he bought after getting the Ph.D.  We looked everywhere but couldn't find them. He was in a major panic. The class ring can be easily replaced, but the wedding band had belonged to his father. He eventually got in touch with one of the studio owners (who is in quarantine) who contacted the other owner. The other owner went to the studio and thankfully found the rings.  I think he is going to be a little more careful with his stuff now.



Lynne G said:


> Walked on MIB twice, and sigh, suit? Most people bad shooters.


 I am a terrible shooter. If you ever want to feel good about your score just ride with me.



J'aime Paris said:


> Several years ago, we were at UO HHN timeframe, during the daytime only. DD and I are chickens too!


 Another recruit for the chicken club.



schumigirl said:


> we have flights booked for Nov 24th, so fingers crossed!


 Cool. You can be here in time for Thanksgiving.



J'aime Paris said:


> Just got back from a Target run....always dangerous to the wallet, lol!
> I bought 2 bags of candy for Halloween, since they were on sale. As if!! They will not make it to next week, much less until Halloween, LOL!!!


 No candy for us this year. We haven't been handing out candy for the past few years because we only get a few kids each year.  We are also going to be out of town on Halloween this year.



Lynne G said:


> Dar Arts show is back.


 I have not seen that one yet.



keishashadow said:


> say it ain’t so lol. Shopping is my sport. Even tho I now travel that day instead of shopping B&M. Online shopping is easier Anyway, let’s just say my phone gets a workout that day


I worked in retail for several years. After working many Black Fridays I want nothing to do with them now.

Since I posted earlier about the Chinese lanter festival, this can be tonight's night light.


----------



## Charade67




----------



## Lynne G

Well not quite a , but a yellow guy none the less, to wish all a wonderful Wednesday.

Cloudy start, but sun now coming out.  Such a warm start still, with rain chances this afternoon, so poncho in my bag just in case.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

schumigirl said:


> lol....I need to come up with an appropriate name for this one as it`s been almost 2 years......or maybe not, who cares what it`s called!



I've done my waiting....2 years....in Pandemkaban


----------



## J'aime Paris

soniam said:


> I used to do a core intensive yoga class that I loved, but the instructor moved away I have been doing some other intensive flow yoga classes off and on over the last 2 years. The covid stages around here have led me to temporarily stop, since it's indoors in a small little room with very little ventilation and the heater running and no mask required. Hoping to start up again soon. Still not the same as the first instructor though.
> 
> I bought our Halloween candy all at once and said that was all I was going to buy. Then I stick it in bags at the very top of the pantry, step stool required, so that no one remembers what it is until Halloween


There is a studio nearby that does yoga.  Might give that a try too!




keishashadow said:


> I’m in pre trip mode, doing everything but that I should be doing to get ready for the trip.
> 
> glad to hear it went well
> 
> he has chillin down to an art form!
> 
> what a cutie pie.  Looks pretty spry for a senior.  give him a (gentle) hug from me.
> 
> talk about out the blue!  So happy for you, has been ages
> 
> good for him.  Funny, my youngest DS still loves working from home now.
> 
> so true, you can’t make that stuff up.  That fireball not in an awful neighborhood, it was the riff-raff that rented it for the baby shower that brought that chaos to that quiet little neighborhood.
> 
> say it ain’t so lol. Shopping is my sport.  Even tho I now travel that day instead of shopping B&M.  Online shopping is easier Anyway, let’s just say my phone gets a workout that day
> 
> 
> lol i was of the same mind then…
> 
> I was suddenly a single mom with a deadbeat ex.   Thank you BF for affording me the opportunity to still have some decent gifts under the tree For my boys who surely deserved them after dealing with all a divorce can entail.
> 
> Of course it is!
> 
> see above.  I’m still of the mind unless it’s a staple, if it’s not on sale, I’ll bide my time lol. habits die hard with me.
> 
> it literally smacks you upside the head hauling luggage across road into the parking garage ugh
> 
> ooh, the price “is” right.  Lucky you.  i extended my trip, the boys are coming home as originally planned.  Accordingly, we are taking 2 vehicles to airport parking.  My flight arrives at an odd time, all will be at work.  Actually, cheaper to just pay to park it than Uber as it’s so far from home.  Go figure.
> 
> lol I’ve seen some scary places in Mexico Along with lots of federales with semi machine guns.  like your sentiment, think I’d head for a different country tho.  Now I’ll be musing that one over the rest of the night
> 
> nice, that’s quite a work out.  Have you tried cross fit?
> 
> I’m so late, haven’t gotten a thing yet.  Last few years I make sure to buy only candy the Mr won’t eat.  He has a problem, he can quit anytime _no he can’t lol _That way I have a fighting chance it will still be there by the big day.


Barney is quite fit for 15 years old.  He's losing his hearing, but listening was never his strong suit, so it's not a huge difference really <lol!!
I will give him that hug...thanks!!

I didn't mean to dump on BF...it's just not for me.  And in your past situation, it was completely understandable.    Seems like your current DH was worth the wait




schumigirl said:


> lol....I need to come up with an appropriate name for this one as it`s been almost 2 years......or maybe not, who cares what it`s called!
> 
> I`d love to can some food sometime, but apart from making preserved lemons a couple of times for cooking, I`ve never done it.
> 
> As we don`t have folks up here round for Halloween, we very rarely buy any except we do have kids Halloween parties in the village or church hall so we buy for them and it all goes in together. But, again, this year it`s not happening which is a shame, really no excuses this year.
> 
> Glad you`re enjoying the pilates! I owe you an email too......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate crowds Janet and some of those sales crowds terrify me!! I`m a wimp.....lol.....but not bad if you can pick things up in sales. Over here the sale stuff always seems to be the stuff no one wants, except in rare occasions when it is a genuine sale, but very few things that make it worth it.
> 
> Yes, it`s been a long time coming......still fully prepared for something to be a last minute hitch of course.....again, these are things if I can`t change it, I won`t worry about it but planning is in motion now....think I told you we already have two dining reservations at The Palm and Eddie V`s, never been heard of me making them so far out!
> 
> Rental car and travel insurance today........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful moon last night, till the cloud came in of course, so summer being officially over yesterday, I guess this is autumn now. Love it.
> 
> Still summery today we`re told, which could mean anything. Sun is just coming up now but hopefully another nice one.
> 
> Tom mumbled I was rambling in my sleep last night, he couldn`t make out much that made any sense (how unusual) but I did mention planes, so I guess I know where my mind is right now!
> 
> Booking an airport hotel for the night before our flight proved to be difficult, we got one though but our usual one for the last few years has some terrible reviews and the restaurant we like there is closed and the bar isn`t open as normal. Other one attached to the airport isn`t taking reservations yet as they still seem to be a quarantine/essential travel only place still. Other ones we won`t consider staying in, so we got one we hope is ok. It`s for one night.
> 
> Muffins for breakfast and some fruit, got some of those candy floss flavour grapes yesterday, will try not to devour the lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Magic 8 Ball says there will be no hitches this time Carole!!!




Realfoodfans said:


> Lovely to see the trip photos.  Keep them coming!
> 
> Charade it sounds like you are really doing well with your renovations.  It will be so good to be finished for Thanksgiving.
> 
> We have another beautiful morning here.  Kev keeps saying he will continue with the outdoor work while it’s so nice but he ha a contractor round yesterday to quote for digging out the driveway as time is moving on and we now have a delivery date for the caravan just 5 weeks away.
> 
> Yesterday I took delivery of a new bed for J.  So all his room needs tidying and sorting today.  It looks really nice but is a super strength bed for people who “stim” or need to bounce.  Hoping it will last longer. He was away last night but we prepared him for the change.
> 
> Kev and I have dentist appointments first thing so we will get that over with then be another busy day.
> 
> Need to think what to have for a quick meal tonight as the girls have to be out for Brownies.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.


Sounds very busy and productive at Real's house!!  Hope J likes his new bed!




Charade67 said:


> I must have been really tired last night. I wrote a post but forgot to actually post it. Here it is now and I'm going to try to go back to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening. Super slow day at work today. I don't know what I am going to do tomorrow. I don't even have any reminder calls to make.
> 
> We had some major panic at our house today.  I have mentioned that dh takes a martial arts class 3 nights a week. Before class he always removes his jewelry. Last night he took off his watch and rings and put them in a pocket in his cargo vest. This morning when he went to put them back on the watch was there, but not the rings. He has his wedding band and his class ring he bought after getting the Ph.D.  We looked everywhere but couldn't find them. He was in a major panic. The class ring can be easily replaced, but the wedding band had belonged to his father. He eventually got in touch with one of the studio owners (who is in quarantine) who contacted the other owner. The other owner went to the studio and thankfully found the rings.  I think he is going to be a little more careful with his stuff now.
> 
> I am a terrible shooter. If you ever want to feel good about your score just ride with me.
> 
> Another recruit for the chicken club.
> 
> Cool. You can be here in time for Thanksgiving.
> 
> No candy for us this year. We haven't been handing out candy for the past few years because we only get a few kids each year.  We are also going to be out of town on Halloween this year.
> 
> I have not seen that one yet.
> 
> 
> I worked in retail for several years. After working many Black Fridays I want nothing to do with them now.
> 
> Since I posted earlier about the Chinese lanter festival, this can be tonight's night light. View attachment 606498


Glad the rings were found...I'm sure he'd be crushed to lose them permanently.

Beautiful light!!




Lynne G said:


> View attachment 606564
> 
> Well not quite a , but a yellow guy none the less, to wish all a wonderful Wednesday.
> 
> Cloudy start, but sun now coming out.  Such a warm start still, with rain chances this afternoon, so poncho in my bag just in case.


Well, when in Rome....lol!











Miss Hatley is at the vet for a dental cleaning.  I'll pick her up later this afternoon.  She's only been under anesthesia once when she was 'fixed' as a puppy.  Hoping it all goes well!



We had 80 degrees on Sunday, and it's 56 outside currently.  That is such cliche weather for Wisconsin...and appropriate that it's the first day of Fall too!!



Thinking some sort of chicken for supper tonight.  Just need some inspiration for the prep.  Also have some gnocchi I'd like to use.  Maybe Italian style?

Happy Wednesday!!  This week seems to be going by quickly!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick morning stop in before paper shuffling happens.

Last dh and I decided to get another booster shot for covid.  With travel restrictions lifting and proof of vaccination needing to be provided - dh and I have received both shots.  BUT, they are mixed dosing.  We had one shot of AZ and one shot of Pfizer.  Due to supply, the whole mess of expiry dates and reactions to the AZ.  The WHO and probably the CDC don't recognize that mixed vaccinations as " fully vaccinated"     I don't want to be turned away at any point because we were only able to get mixed doses at first.  Luckily our province allows those who received a mixed dose or need another booster because your immunocompromised.  

I had hoped to go for a walk last night, since we had an absolutely beautiful day yesterday, but it rained last night.  I'll have to  mention to dh that it might be time to invest in a membership to our city rec center that has an awesome fitness room and walking track.   With the cold weather setting is already, I have a feeling we are in for a long cold winter.  I will need to find a place to be able to keep up my walking.  



keishashadow said:


> I’m in pre trip mode, doing everything but that I should be doing to get ready for the trip.


 You will get it all ready in time!!!! I'm so excited for all of you who are getting ready to leave or already on your trips!!!!


schumigirl said:


> Booking an airport hotel for the night before our flight proved to be difficult, we got one though but our usual one for the last few years has some terrible reviews and the restaurant we like there is closed and the bar isn`t open as normal. Other one attached to the airport isn`t taking reservations yet as they still seem to be a quarantine/essential travel only place still. Other ones we won`t consider staying in, so we got one we hope is ok. It`s for one night.


   Three dancing bananas and some poms for you!!!! Sooooooooooooo exciting. You have patiently waited to be able to travel.  It's TIME!!!!!!!


Realfoodfans said:


> Yesterday I took delivery of a new bed for J. So all his room needs tidying and sorting today. It looks really nice but is a super strength bed for people who “stim” or need to bounce. Hoping it will last longer. He was away last night but we prepared him for the change.


It is so great that items like this - that are such a much needed item - are more readily available for people to buy.  I am glad you found one, and have prepared him for the changes.  He is lucky he has family around him to help navigate the world in ways that he needs ( if that makes sense)  Sending you alll lots of hugs for all the little daily challenges you all face.


Charade67 said:


> We had some major panic at our house today. I have mentioned that dh takes a martial arts class 3 nights a week. Before class he always removes his jewelry. Last night he took off his watch and rings and put them in a pocket in his cargo vest. This morning when he went to put them back on the watch was there, but not the rings. He has his wedding band and his class ring he bought after getting the Ph.D. We looked everywhere but couldn't find them. He was in a major panic. The class ring can be easily replaced, but the wedding band had belonged to his father. He eventually got in touch with one of the studio owners (who is in quarantine) who contacted the other owner. The other owner went to the studio and thankfully found the rings. I think he is going to be a little more careful with his stuff now.


I'm glad he found his rings.  I'm sure he was relieved.  


J'aime Paris said:


> We had 80 degrees on Sunday, and it's 56 outside currently. That is such cliche weather for Wisconsin...and appropriate that it's the first day of Fall too!!


That seems to be the going theme around here too.  One day is glorious, the next is cold, windy and gross.  I know you'll enjoy all the warm days you get.  

Well, I should get to shuffling some papers.  

Have a great day everyone and stay safe!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> I've done my waiting....2 years....in Pandemkaban



lol.....Pandemkaban does sound like it could exist.......

Good to see you Elsa.....




J'aime Paris said:


> There is a studio nearby that does yoga.  Might give that a try too!
> 
> 
> 
> Barney is quite fit for 15 years old.  He's losing his hearing, but listening was never his strong suit, so it's not a huge difference really <lol!!
> I will give him that hug...thanks!!
> 
> I didn't mean to dump on BF...it's just not for me.  And in your past situation, it was completely understandable.    Seems like your current DH was worth the wait
> 
> 
> 
> Magic 8 Ball says there will be no hitches this time Carole!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds very busy and productive at Real's house!!  Hope J likes his new bed!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad the rings were found...I'm sure he'd be crushed to lose them permanently.
> 
> Beautiful light!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when in Rome....lol!
> View attachment 606597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Hatley is at the vet for a dental cleaning.  I'll pick her up later this afternoon.  She's only been under anesthesia once when she was 'fixed' as a puppy.  Hoping it all goes well!
> 
> 
> 
> We had 80 degrees on Sunday, and it's 56 outside currently.  That is such cliche weather for Wisconsin...and appropriate that it's the first day of Fall too!!
> View attachment 606601
> 
> 
> Thinking some sort of chicken for supper tonight.  Just need some inspiration for the prep.  Also have some gnocchi I'd like to use.  Maybe Italian style?
> 
> Happy Wednesday!!  This week seems to be going by quickly!



love Barney not being the best listener.....so cute!

I`m going to jump in and say Mr Keisha is lovely, and yes, Keisha got her Prince!! 

Nice call on the Magic 8 ball......I sure hope so.....

Dinner sounds good. We`re having regular chicken wrapped in pancetta stuffed with brie and softened leeks.....I can overcook it on occasions, despite having a meat thermometer, so need to keep an eye on it. 

Have a brilliant day Lori........




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick morning stop in before paper shuffling happens.
> 
> Last dh and I decided to get another booster shot for covid.  With travel restrictions lifting and proof of vaccination needing to be provided - dh and I have received both shots.  BUT, they are mixed dosing.  We had one shot of AZ and one shot of Pfizer.  Due to supply, the whole mess of expiry dates and reactions to the AZ.  The WHO and probably the CDC don't recognize that mixed vaccinations as " fully vaccinated"     I don't want to be turned away at any point because we were only able to get mixed doses at first.  Luckily our province allows those who received a mixed dose or need another booster because your immunocompromised.
> 
> I had hoped to go for a walk last night, since we had an absolutely beautiful day yesterday, but it rained last night.  I'll have to  mention to dh that it might be time to invest in a membership to our city rec center that has an awesome fitness room and walking track.   With the cold weather setting is already, I have a feeling we are in for a long cold winter.  I will need to find a place to be able to keep up my walking.
> 
> 
> You will get it all ready in time!!!! I'm so excited for all of you who are getting ready to leave or already on your trips!!!!
> 
> Three dancing bananas and some poms for you!!!! Sooooooooooooo exciting. You have patiently waited to be able to travel.  It's TIME!!!!!!!
> 
> It is so great that items like this - that are such a much needed item - are more readily available for people to buy.  I am glad you found one, and have prepared him for the changes.  He is lucky he has family around him to help navigate the world in ways that he needs ( if that makes sense)  Sending you alll lots of hugs for all the little daily challenges you all face.
> 
> I'm glad he found his rings.  I'm sure he was relieved.
> 
> That seems to be the going theme around here too.  One day is glorious, the next is cold, windy and gross.  I know you'll enjoy all the warm days you get.
> 
> Well, I should get to shuffling some papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone and stay safe!!!



Thank you Pumpkin......I love dancing and pom poms! 

The vaccine situation is confusing.....or some media try to make it that way. We`ve mostly had AZ over here, and it`s acepted by WHO so it`s fine for us, both jabs were AZ. But our booster will be Pfizer, won`t get that till after Christmas I believe. I`m not worrying about it, but can see how the wording can be confusing. 

The BBC have been trying to spin it as negative, but if the BBC told me my name was Carole, I`d go check my birth certificate, don`t believe a word they say usually. 

Have a good one........




Well I have to laugh really......the cottage we had booked in the Cotswolds has been repossessed. Firm contacted us this morning to explain and offer us alternative cottages. But, none suited so we will just get a refund which they were reluctant to do at first, but eventually they realised we wouldn`t be put off, they agreed to a refund. It`s a shame as we like it down there, but it`s not meant to be. 

We really only booked it as we thought we weren`t going anywhere this year, but now, looking very positive for us Brits.....just need the date when it begins. 

Beautiful day here but very breezy, so washing was dry in no time, although I thought it was going to blow out to sea at one point! Very warm though......

But, more good news.....DS is back to the office on Monday.....he is over the moon with that.....mixing daily with real people!! 

Pot of tea time I think.......


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Finally Schumi and others have some more hope before the holidays, can travel.  Trip Title:  Better than Never.  LoL


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Yay!  Finally Schumi and others have some more hope before the holidays, can travel.  Trip Title:  Better than Never.  LoL


It’s more than hope 
It’s a definite go


----------



## Charade67

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> I've done my waiting....2 years....in Pandemkaban


 I love this. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Last dh and I decided to get another booster shot for covid. With travel restrictions lifting and proof of vaccination needing to be provided - dh and I have received both shots. BUT, they are mixed dosing. We had one shot of AZ and one shot of Pfizer. Due to supply, the whole mess of expiry dates and reactions to the AZ. The WHO and probably the CDC don't recognize that mixed vaccinations as " fully vaccinated"  I don't want to be turned away at any point because we were only able to get mixed doses at first. Luckily our province allows those who received a mixed dose or need another booster because your immunocompromised.


 I keep hearing conflicting information about booster shots. I have no idea if we should get one or not. 



schumigirl said:


> Well I have to laugh really......the cottage we had booked in the Cotswolds has been repossessed. Firm contacted us this morning to explain and offer us alternative cottages. But, none suited so we will just get a refund which they were reluctant to do at first, but eventually they realised we wouldn`t be put off, they agreed to a refund. It`s a shame as we like it down there, but it`s not meant to be.


Oh no. How bizarre. Well, at least you can go back to FL now.

We have had another hiccup in home repair. The guy who is supposed to install our mantle and new front door on Friday had to postpone. His daughter is sick and he needs to stay home with her. We still have the painters finishing up on Friday though.

This is me at work today.


----------



## Charade67

I forgot to add - I am in the single digits now. Nine days from departure.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick morning stop in before paper shuffling happens.
> 
> Last dh and I decided to get another booster shot for covid.  With travel restrictions lifting and proof of vaccination needing to be provided - dh and I have received both shots.  BUT, they are mixed dosing.  We had one shot of AZ and one shot of Pfizer.  Due to supply, the whole mess of expiry dates and reactions to the AZ.  The WHO and probably the CDC don't recognize that mixed vaccinations as " fully vaccinated"     I don't want to be turned away at any point because we were only able to get mixed doses at first.  Luckily our province allows those who received a mixed dose or need another booster because your immunocompromised.
> 
> I had hoped to go for a walk last night, since we had an absolutely beautiful day yesterday, but it rained last night.  I'll have to  mention to dh that it might be time to invest in a membership to our city rec center that has an awesome fitness room and walking track.   With the cold weather setting is already, I have a feeling we are in for a long cold winter.  I will need to find a place to be able to keep up my walking.
> 
> 
> You will get it all ready in time!!!! I'm so excited for all of you who are getting ready to leave or already on your trips!!!!
> 
> Three dancing bananas and some poms for you!!!! Sooooooooooooo exciting. You have patiently waited to be able to travel.  It's TIME!!!!!!!
> 
> It is so great that items like this - that are such a much needed item - are more readily available for people to buy.  I am glad you found one, and have prepared him for the changes.  He is lucky he has family around him to help navigate the world in ways that he needs ( if that makes sense)  Sending you alll lots of hugs for all the little daily challenges you all face.
> 
> I'm glad he found his rings.  I'm sure he was relieved.
> 
> That seems to be the going theme around here too.  One day is glorious, the next is cold, windy and gross.  I know you'll enjoy all the warm days you get.
> 
> Well, I should get to shuffling some papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone and stay safe!!!


I don't walk outside either once the temp drops below a certain level.  Big dog loves the cold, so she is disappointed by the lack of walks.  She still gets plenty of fresh air out in our yard.




schumigirl said:


> lol.....Pandemkaban does sound like it could exist.......
> 
> Good to see you Elsa.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love Barney not being the best listener.....so cute!
> 
> I`m going to jump in and say Mr Keisha is lovely, and yes, Keisha got her Prince!!
> 
> Nice call on the Magic 8 ball......I sure hope so.....
> 
> Dinner sounds good. We`re having regular chicken wrapped in pancetta stuffed with brie and softened leeks.....I can overcook it on occasions, despite having a meat thermometer, so need to keep an eye on it.
> 
> Have a brilliant day Lori........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Pumpkin......I love dancing and pom poms!
> 
> The vaccine situation is confusing.....or some media try to make it that way. We`ve mostly had AZ over here, and it`s acepted by WHO so it`s fine for us, both jabs were AZ. But our booster will be Pfizer, won`t get that till after Christmas I believe. I`m not worrying about it, but can see how the wording can be confusing.
> 
> The BBC have been trying to spin it as negative, but if the BBC told me my name was Carole, I`d go check my birth certificate, don`t believe a word they say usually.
> 
> Have a good one........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have to laugh really......the cottage we had booked in the Cotswolds has been repossessed. Firm contacted us this morning to explain and offer us alternative cottages. But, none suited so we will just get a refund which they were reluctant to do at first, but eventually they realised we wouldn`t be put off, they agreed to a refund. It`s a shame as we like it down there, but it`s not meant to be.
> 
> We really only booked it as we thought we weren`t going anywhere this year, but now, looking very positive for us Brits.....just need the date when it begins.
> 
> Beautiful day here but very breezy, so washing was dry in no time, although I thought it was going to blow out to sea at one point! Very warm though......
> 
> But, more good news.....DS is back to the office on Monday.....he is over the moon with that.....mixing daily with real people!!
> 
> Pot of tea time I think.......


Sorry about your trip to the Cotswolds....I was looking forward to more gorgeous pictures!
That mean you'll definitely get to UO!   The travel gods would never take away both...




Charade67 said:


> I love this.
> 
> I keep hearing conflicting information about booster shots. I have no idea if we should get one or not.
> 
> Oh no. How bizarre. Well, at least you can go back to FL now.
> 
> We have had another hiccup in home repair. The guy who is supposed to install our mantle and new front door on Friday had to postpone. His daughter is sick and he needs to stay home with her. We still have the painters finishing up on Friday though.
> 
> This is me at work today.
> View attachment 606631


Yes, the conflict of information is bothersome.  I understand why some have little trust in the gov't and health organizations.   Tight lips should be kept by both until a strong consensus is attained....cuz the horrible media will just run with anything, true or not...






Still waiting for a call from the vet to pick up Hatley.  I told them to be sure she was fully awake and active before having me come to get her.  I cannot lift her into my Escalade without some effort on her part, lol!


I bought a cute "tooth" plant pot for DDs birthday next month.   She just texted me a photo....she  bought the exact same thing for herself!  DOH!!!  Either I return it, or she can have a set of 2!

Might pick up a couple of pumpkins soon.  I'm really craving homemade pumpkin seeds!  It's messy and time consuming, but they are soooo delish!  Anyone else make their own??


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yay!  Finally Schumi and others have some more hope before the holidays, can travel.  Trip Title: * Better than Never*.  LoL



Not sure about that one.......



macraven said:


> It’s more than hope
> It’s a definite go



Hopefully!!! 




Charade67 said:


> I love this.
> 
> I keep hearing conflicting information about booster shots. I have no idea if we should get one or not.
> 
> Oh no. How bizarre. Well, at least you can go back to FL now.
> 
> We have had another hiccup in home repair. The guy who is supposed to install our mantle and new front door on Friday had to postpone. His daughter is sick and he needs to stay home with her. We still have the painters finishing up on Friday though.
> 
> This is me at work today.
> View attachment 606631



Shame about the delay Charade, hopefully it won`t be too long till he comes back. 

Yes, very odd. We did think there was something odd when we didn`t get any info through same time frame as last year, but yes, one of those things. 




Charade67 said:


> I forgot to add - I am in the single digits now. Nine days from departure.



Single digits is good!! 




J'aime Paris said:


> I don't walk outside either once the temp drops below a certain level.  Big dog loves the cold, so she is disappointed by the lack of walks.  She still gets plenty of fresh air out in our yard.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about your trip to the Cotswolds....I was looking forward to more gorgeous pictures!
> That mean you'll definitely get to UO!   The travel gods would never take away both...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the conflict of information is bothersome.  I understand why some have little trust in the gov't and health organizations.   Tight lips should be kept by both until a strong consensus is attained....cuz the horrible media will just run with anything, true or not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for a call from the vet to pick up Hatley.  I told them to be sure she was fully awake and active before having me come to get her.  I cannot lift her into my Escalade without some effort on her part, lol!
> 
> 
> I bought a cute "tooth" plant pot for DDs birthday next month.   She just texted me a photo....she  bought the exact same thing for herself!  DOH!!!  Either I return it, or she can have a set of 2!
> 
> Might pick up a couple of pumpkins soon.  I'm really craving homemade pumpkin seeds!  It's messy and time consuming, but they are soooo delish!  Anyone else make their own??
> View attachment 606632



Can you say that louder so the travel gods can hear......lol......no official date confirmed yet....

I hate the cold too, where you live and mac used to live, I doubt I`d get through a regular winter!! Thankfully we don`t get the extremes of some areas....I`m sure doggy loves being in the yard regardless. Does the other doggy enjoy the cold or more of a summer puppy? 

I tried roasting pumpkin seeds once......but not good for folks with tummy issues, or so I found out lol........I do love butternut squash though, mentioning pumpkin you`ve made me think of that. Love it roasted with some other bits and bobs or in a gorgeous soup with sweet potatoes, minced garlic and so many other nice herbs or spices.......

Funny you and DD buying the same plant! 





Dinner was good, watched it like a hawk and it wasn`t overcooked, very tasty and not dry. My guys have gone swimming as the local pool is back to almost normal, you just have to book your time, but so far it`s never been busy for them. 

Time to empty the dishwasher and read a little till they get back in.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

J'aime Paris said:


> Might pick up a couple of pumpkins soon. I'm really craving homemade pumpkin seeds! It's messy and time consuming, but they are soooo delish! Anyone else make their own??


Yup...I do.  They are the best.  

As for the conflicting information...it is annoying and a worry.  Especially for us...as we have mixed vaccines.  Once we get out booster.  I should be full of antibodies.  After having three shots and after contracting covid within the last 3 months...I should be good for a bit     But who knows.  To be on the safe side...we are getting the booster.  

Slow day at work today too.  Not much to do.  Currently watching youtube videos on the parks again lol

@schumigirl  It's a shame about the cottage reservations.  We would have stuck to our guns too and demanded a refund as well.  

Well...I should run for lunch.  Wonder what I'll do this afternoon


----------



## Metro West

Howdy all...just stopping by as work is getting close to ending for the day. We had Chick-fil-A today which was pretty good. 

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Can you say that louder so the travel gods can hear......lol......no official date confirmed yet....
> 
> I hate the cold too, where you live and mac used to live, I doubt I`d get through a regular winter!! Thankfully we don`t get the extremes of some areas....I`m sure doggy loves being in the yard regardless. Does the other doggy enjoy the cold or more of a summer puppy?


MAGIC 8 BALL SAYS.....IT IS DECIDEDLY SO!!   Hopefully those travel gods heard, lol!!

Barney does not like snow and cold, just like his momma!  He wears a sweater most of the winter, and loves laying by the fire!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Yup...I do.  They are the best.
> 
> As for the conflicting information...it is annoying and a worry.  Especially for us...as we have mixed vaccines.  Once we get out booster.  I should be full of antibodies.  After having three shots and after contracting covid within the last 3 months...I should be good for a bit     But who knows.  To be on the safe side...we are getting the booster.
> 
> Slow day at work today too.  Not much to do.  Currently watching youtube videos on the parks again lol
> 
> @schumigirl  It's a shame about the cottage reservations.  We would have stuck to our guns too and demanded a refund as well.
> 
> Well...I should run for lunch.  Wonder what I'll do this afternoon


I prefer the savory recipes for pumpkin seeds.  Never really liked the sweet versions.




Metro West said:


> Howdy all...just stopping by as work is getting close to ending for the day. We had Chick-fil-A today which was pretty good.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day.


We have a brand new Chick-fil-A.  I'm dying to go, but it's a diet killer.  It's been a couple of weeks, and I'm holding out strong....no telling how much longer I can last!





Hatley is a bit droopy and tired, you can see it in her eyes.  But she did really well, and kept all of her teeth!  Vet gave her an A+ for being the goodest girl!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Yup...I do.  They are the best.
> 
> As for the conflicting information...it is annoying and a worry.  Especially for us...as we have mixed vaccines.  Once we get out booster.  I should be full of antibodies.  After having three shots and after contracting covid within the last 3 months...I should be good for a bit     But who knows.  To be on the safe side...we are getting the booster.
> 
> Slow day at work today too.  Not much to do.  Currently watching youtube videos on the parks again lol
> 
> @schumigirl  It's a shame about the cottage reservations.  We would have stuck to our guns too and demanded a refund as well.
> 
> Well...I should run for lunch.  Wonder what I'll do this afternoon



Yep, one of those things......glad to hear you`re getting the booster, I have no doubts about getting it and will as soon as it`s available to us. 

Enjoy those videos and enjoy lunch....




Metro West said:


> Howdy all...just stopping by as work is getting close to ending for the day. We had Chick-fil-A today which was pretty good.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day.





Really enjoying the book, haven`t managed much since Monday, seem to have things going on all of a sudden........

Hope you`re good too. 




J'aime Paris said:


> MAGIC 8 BALL SAYS.....IT IS DECIDEDLY SO!!   Hopefully those travel gods heard, lol!!
> 
> Barney does not like snow and cold, just like his momma!  He wears a sweater most of the winter, and loves laying by the fire!
> 
> 
> I prefer the savory recipes for pumpkin seeds.  Never really liked the sweet versions.
> 
> 
> 
> We have a brand new Chick-fil-A.  I'm dying to go, but it's a diet killer.  It's been a couple of weeks, and I'm holding out strong....no telling how much longer I can last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatley is a bit droopy and tired, you can see it in her eyes.  But she did really well, and kept all of her teeth!  Vet gave her an A+ for being the goodest girl!!
> View attachment 606640



If you say so Lori........

Oh I`m definitely more Barney than Hatley too.....lol......

She is gorgeous!!! Look at those eyes......

On our walks we often stop to chat and pet some dogs, there is a pure white golden retriever we see every day and every day Tom pets her like crazy....and every day I tap him on the back and tell him, no, you`re not getting one.....lol......we`re too lazy......glad she did well and hope she gets over it quickly.


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> lol....I need to come up with an appropriate name for this one as it`s been almost 2 years......or maybe not, who cares what it`s called!
> 
> I`d love to can some food sometime, but apart from making preserved lemons a couple of times for cooking, I`ve never done it.
> 
> As we don`t have folks up here round for Halloween, we very rarely buy any except we do have kids Halloween parties in the village or church hall so we buy for them and it all goes in together. But, again, this year it`s not happening which is a shame, really no excuses this year.
> 
> Glad you`re enjoying the pilates! I owe you an email too......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate crowds Janet and some of those sales crowds terrify me!! I`m a wimp.....lol.....but not bad if you can pick things up in sales. Over here the sale stuff always seems to be the stuff no one wants, except in rare occasions when it is a genuine sale, but very few things that make it worth it.
> 
> Yes, it`s been a long time coming......still fully prepared for something to be a last minute hitch of course.....again, these are things if I can`t change it, I won`t worry about it but planning is in motion now....think I told you we already have two dining reservations at The Palm and Eddie V`s, never been heard of me making them so far out!
> 
> Rental car and travel insurance today........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful moon last night, till the cloud came in of course, so summer being officially over yesterday, I guess this is autumn now. Love it.
> 
> Still summery today we`re told, which could mean anything. Sun is just coming up now but hopefully another nice one.
> 
> Tom mumbled I was rambling in my sleep last night, he couldn`t make out much that made any sense (how unusual) but I did mention planes, so I guess I know where my mind is right now!
> 
> Booking an airport hotel for the night before our flight proved to be difficult, we got one though but our usual one for the last few years has some terrible reviews and the restaurant we like there is closed and the bar isn`t open as normal. Other one attached to the airport isn`t taking reservations yet as they still seem to be a quarantine/essential travel only place still. Other ones we won`t consider staying in, so we got one we hope is ok. It`s for one night.
> 
> Muffins for breakfast and some fruit, got some of those candy floss flavour grapes yesterday, will try not to devour the lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



We love Eddie V's. The original is here in Austin. Those are the only ones we have been to, but it's been years. Heck, everything has been years due to covid.

We ate at the Palm last Thanksgiving, but I won't do it again for a while. They put us in a tiny room with 4 tables. It took 30 minutes to take a drink order, another 30 to the drinks and take our food order. We were there for more than 2 hours with just entrees and drinks. We skipped appetizers and dessert, because it was taking so long. They weren't apologizing for the delays either. I understand delays on Thanksgiving, but at least apologize. I kept feeling like I was getting covid sitting there, because most of the tables weren't wearing masks once they sat down. The table next to us had a hacking man and a woman laughing loudly and forcefully like a maniac. We should have just left, but DH and DS were hungry. I knew it would be hard to find food on Thanksgiving evening. Our previous meal there was fantastic though. So maybe once the memory isn't so fresh, we will try it again.

We will be in Orlando when you are supposed to be there in November, but we will be at Disney by that point.



Charade67 said:


> I must have been really tired last night. I wrote a post but forgot to actually post it. Here it is now and I'm going to try to go back to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening. Super slow day at work today. I don't know what I am going to do tomorrow. I don't even have any reminder calls to make.
> 
> We had some major panic at our house today.  I have mentioned that dh takes a martial arts class 3 nights a week. Before class he always removes his jewelry. Last night he took off his watch and rings and put them in a pocket in his cargo vest. This morning when he went to put them back on the watch was there, but not the rings. He has his wedding band and his class ring he bought after getting the Ph.D.  We looked everywhere but couldn't find them. He was in a major panic. The class ring can be easily replaced, but the wedding band had belonged to his father. He eventually got in touch with one of the studio owners (who is in quarantine) who contacted the other owner. The other owner went to the studio and thankfully found the rings.  I think he is going to be a little more careful with his stuff now.
> 
> I am a terrible shooter. If you ever want to feel good about your score just ride with me.
> 
> Another recruit for the chicken club.
> 
> Cool. You can be here in time for Thanksgiving.
> 
> No candy for us this year. We haven't been handing out candy for the past few years because we only get a few kids each year.  We are also going to be out of town on Halloween this year.
> 
> I have not seen that one yet.
> 
> 
> I worked in retail for several years. After working many Black Fridays I want nothing to do with them now.
> 
> Since I posted earlier about the Chinese lanter festival, this can be tonight's night light. View attachment 606498



Losing a ring is scary. Glad it was found. I have special containers in my closet and in the kitchen to put my wedding ring in. I don't wear mine when I go to the gym or yoga either. I also have a special place in my purse where I put my ring when I go to the gym from work and not home.


Weather was beautiful today: high in the 80s and high 60s/low 70s when I went walking this morning. Got a lot done today, probably because I only went walking instead of doing online yoga too. My doctor told me to not push the exercise much for a few days and to not lift over 25lbs for 2 weeks after the procedure yesterday. Luckily, I don't have any pain. Took a bunch of stuff to donate and got more Halloween decorations up. I might try to clean the back patio and furniture tomorrow. Now that it's getting nice, we could probably eat dinner outside some. I have to wipe down the dusty furniture, get rid of the spiders/webs  , and sweep the mountain of leaves from under the table. DH is heading out of town later this week for over a week. So no real cooking for a while. DS and I don't eat enough to make it worthwhile, and he won't eat the veggie. I need to figure out what DS and I can eat. My eating keto makes it difficult to get a lot of to go food that we both will eat. He will cook mac n cheese, ramen, toast, or eggs for himself sometimes, but I hate for him to eat like that every day. I may end up getting lazy and buy him more cereal. He would eat that for every meal everyday if we let him.


----------



## Lynne G

After a spectacular lightning early evening, had a great day, starting with some coffee and chatting with Robo, before park fun.

 Always a pretty resort, even with early overcast sky.



Taking the train. Yep, that 9 and 3/4 station.

Tomorrow, a little one and me start of a long weekend, with more HHN fun in there as well.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> We love Eddie V's. The original is here in Austin. Those are the only ones we have been to, but it's been years. Heck, everything has been years due to covid.
> 
> We ate at the Palm last Thanksgiving, but I won't do it again for a while. They put us in a tiny room with 4 tables. It took 30 minutes to take a drink order, another 30 to the drinks and take our food order. We were there for more than 2 hours with just entrees and drinks. We skipped appetizers and dessert, because it was taking so long. They weren't apologizing for the delays either. I understand delays on Thanksgiving, but at least apologize. I kept feeling like I was getting covid sitting there, because most of the tables weren't wearing masks once they sat down. The table next to us had a hacking man and a woman laughing loudly and forcefully like a maniac. We should have just left, but DH and DS were hungry. I knew it would be hard to find food on Thanksgiving evening. Our previous meal there was fantastic though. So maybe once the memory isn't so fresh, we will try it again.
> 
> We will be in Orlando when you are supposed to be there in November, but we will be at Disney by that point.
> 
> 
> 
> Losing a ring is scary. Glad it was found. I have special containers in my closet and in the kitchen to put my wedding ring in. I don't wear mine when I go to the gym or yoga either. I also have a special place in my purse where I put my ring when I go to the gym from work and not home.
> 
> 
> Weather was beautiful today: high in the 80s and high 60s/low 70s when I went walking this morning. Got a lot done today, probably because I only went walking instead of doing online yoga too. My doctor told me to not push the exercise much for a few days and to not lift over 25lbs for 2 weeks after the procedure yesterday. Luckily, I don't have any pain. Took a bunch of stuff to donate and got more Halloween decorations up. I might try to clean the back patio and furniture tomorrow. Now that it's getting nice, we could probably eat dinner outside some. I have to wipe down the dusty furniture, get rid of the spiders/webs  , and sweep the mountain of leaves from under the table. DH is heading out of town later this week for over a week. So no real cooking for a while. DS and I don't eat enough to make it worthwhile, and he won't eat the veggie. I need to figure out what DS and I can eat. My eating keto makes it difficult to get a lot of to go food that we both will eat. He will cook mac n cheese, ramen, toast, or eggs for himself sometimes, but I hate for him to eat like that every day. I may end up getting lazy and buy him more cereal. He would eat that for every meal everyday if we let him.



Yes, not apologising is not good. Many places are having/have been going through a lot, but no excuse for losing general courtesy and manners towards people. 

One of my American cousin`s and her husband are at Universal right now, they booked RP again for HHN and they are going to The Palm I think tomorrow night or Saturday, so I`m hoping they have a good experience again, they loved it in August when they went, had no issues at all with waits. 




Well after a disturbed sleep Monday night, last 2 I have gone back to my usual of sleeping like a rock, but seems again, I`m yammering in my sleep. Among other things I was saying I don`t want toast??? Who knows.......

Breeze has eased slightly this morning, but maybe not enough to make a difference. It`s so open along the front, so maybe the walk will be a little shorter than usual today. 

Going to grind some beef and make burgers for dinner tonight, if I can get brioche buns I`ll have one if not I`ll go without the bun, the others will eat any bun. I`ll maybe some spiced sweet potato wedges, no one else likes sweet potato in the house, except in butternut squash soup, they can`t really taste it I believe. 

Definitely darker this morning, but it`s supposed to be sunny with the breeze and not cold yet. 

Have some avocado`s to use up, so may have that with some fruit and a muffin for breakfast and of course tea, can`t start the day without that. 



























Happy Thirsty Thursday ​


----------



## soniam

Going back to bed. Just made dining reservations for Disneyworld for the week of Thanksgiving. After waiting forever for their servers to become unloaded, I was able to get everything I wanted, except for the new Space 220 at Epcot. I figured it was a long shot though and had back up choices. Ugh! At least I am in Central Time instead of Pacific.


----------



## Lynne G

Thirsty Thursday it is.  Was up for early entry, then thought eh, more tea for me and relaxing. 

Like your direction funny Schumi. We were in the tribute store, and this family was complaining they could not find the exit. Over their heads was the exit sign. No matter, even when the TM kept pointing down the hallway, saying go down there, but they were having none of it, and went back out the entry. And so, a thirst saying for that family. You can lead a horse to water, but can’t make them drink. Yeah, directionally challenged people are everywhere.  
Glad you had a good night sleep,  and friends are enjoying park time now. I don’t think we ever ate at the Palm.  Up tonight, back at the Kitchen. We had a lovely meal there last month.  And I had a very nice meal at Amatista, last night.  Both had good service too. 

Big YAY for Son getting all reservations done, and hope that space restaurant reservations pop up for you before you go. Sounds like perfect plans now set for your trip next month.

Eh, maybe I’ll be strolling soon. That storm was nasty last night. I know people had very wet shoes. Hoping MonyK and her DD did not get as wet as some reports I was reading and hearing. I don’t remember such a stormy nights this time of year. Usually yes, some rainy, but usually late afternoon, then nice warm nights. I think there may not have been one HHN night that did not have some rain. Everyone cross fingers that this Saturday from around 5:30 on, no rain that whole night. I am packing ponchos, sigh.

So I guess I should see what’s going on. Safe travels to Robo, may the road be kind, the travel uneventful, and quick time to be had.

Homies, have that terrific Thursday, and drink up, it’s good for you, even when not that thirsty.


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick morning stop in before paper shuffling happens.
> 
> Last dh and I decided to get another booster shot for covid.  With travel restrictions lifting and proof of vaccination needing to be provided - dh and I have received both shots.  BUT, they are mixed dosing.  We had one shot of AZ and one shot of Pfizer.  Due to supply, the whole mess of expiry dates and reactions to the AZ.  The WHO and probably the CDC don't recognize that mixed vaccinations as " fully vaccinated"     I don't want to be turned away at any point because we were only able to get mixed doses at first.  Luckily our province allows those who received a mixed dose or need another booster because your immunocompromised.
> 
> I had hoped to go for a walk last night, since we had an absolutely beautiful day yesterday, but it rained last night.  I'll have to  mention to dh that it might be time to invest in a membership to our city rec center that has an awesome fitness room and walking track.   With the cold weather setting is already, I have a feeling we are in for a long cold winter.  I will need to find a place to be able to keep up my walking.
> 
> 
> You will get it all ready in time!!!! I'm so excited for all of you who are getting ready to leave or already on your trips!!!!
> 
> Three dancing bananas and some poms for you!!!! Sooooooooooooo exciting. You have patiently waited to be able to travel.  It's TIME!!!!!!!
> 
> It is so great that items like this - that are such a much needed item - are more readily available for people to buy.  I am glad you found one, and have prepared him for the changes.  He is lucky he has family around him to help navigate the world in ways that he needs ( if that makes sense)  Sending you alll lots of hugs for all the little daily challenges you all face.
> 
> I'm glad he found his rings.  I'm sure he was relieved.
> 
> That seems to be the going theme around here too.  One day is glorious, the next is cold, windy and gross.  I know you'll enjoy all the warm days you get.
> 
> Well, I should get to shuffling some papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone and stay safe!!!


Starwind posted on our Canadian board that WHO recognizes the AZ so CDC will recognize it.  The AZ + mRNA may be a gray area though. I was concerned about my mRNA mix, but it seems to be ok.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne, glad you enjoyed your meals, and yes, there are many folks who cannot take directions. You should eat at The Palm, it`s a cut above other places. I was never a fan of The Kitchen, but many enjoy it. Hope you stay dry, there has been a lot of rain by all accounts.






Sue M said:


> Starwind posted on our Canadian board that WHO recognizes the AZ so CDC will recognize it.  The AZ + mRNA may be a gray area though. I was concerned about my mRNA mix, but it seems to be ok.



Yes, it seems some areas of the media, certainly over here, are trying to scare folks into thinking AZ won`t be accepted in the USA, but WHO have always said it was fine so the CDC will accept it, it`s quite clear on that.  

Heck the USA produced some AZ vaccines in Baltimore, so it`s very weird they have struggled to approve it.....one of life`s little oddities.

Mixed vaccines I know little of to be honest. 

We`ve all had the same 2 vaccines, but the booster will be Pfizer which we`re ok with. 



My cousins have been talking of the rain this last week they`ve had in Orlando.....they`ve enjoyed HHN but the rain hasn`t been fun. They still have a RIP tour to do and a few more days, then one of the other cousins arrives as they leave. 

Another lovely day today, bit breezy but warm. After our walk and shower we met some friends for a light Tapas lunch, I was good, only one glass of wine, Tom had coke as he was driving. Then headed into town where I got another pair of walking shoes. Not the daintiest shoes you`ll ever see, but ideal for walking many miles. 

Still having a burger tonight as lunch was light, but won`t bother with the wedges or buns, just some salad. 

Need to go walk a little in new shoes......


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Yep, one of those things......glad to hear you`re getting the booster, I have no doubts about getting it and will as soon as it`s available to us.
> 
> Enjoy those videos and enjoy lunch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really enjoying the book, haven`t managed much since Monday, seem to have things going on all of a sudden........
> 
> Hope you`re good too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so Lori........
> 
> Oh I`m definitely more Barney than Hatley too.....lol......
> 
> She is gorgeous!!! Look at those eyes......
> 
> On our walks we often stop to chat and pet some dogs, there is a pure white golden retriever we see every day and every day Tom pets her like crazy....and every day I tap him on the back and tell him, no, you`re not getting one.....lol......we`re too lazy......glad she did well and hope she gets over it quickly.


Pet ownership is a joy, but a big commitment as well!  When my current pets cross over the rainbow bridge, I plan on volunteering at a shelter, and will willingly babysit for friends animals.

I added it up, I've only been without a pet for 8-9 years of my life.  (Not consecutively)



soniam said:


> We love Eddie V's. The original is here in Austin. Those are the only ones we have been to, but it's been years. Heck, everything has been years due to covid.
> 
> We ate at the Palm last Thanksgiving, but I won't do it again for a while. They put us in a tiny room with 4 tables. It took 30 minutes to take a drink order, another 30 to the drinks and take our food order. We were there for more than 2 hours with just entrees and drinks. We skipped appetizers and dessert, because it was taking so long. They weren't apologizing for the delays either. I understand delays on Thanksgiving, but at least apologize. I kept feeling like I was getting covid sitting there, because most of the tables weren't wearing masks once they sat down. The table next to us had a hacking man and a woman laughing loudly and forcefully like a maniac. We should have just left, but DH and DS were hungry. I knew it would be hard to find food on Thanksgiving evening. Our previous meal there was fantastic though. So maybe once the memory isn't so fresh, we will try it again.
> 
> We will be in Orlando when you are supposed to be there in November, but we will be at Disney by that point.
> 
> 
> 
> Losing a ring is scary. Glad it was found. I have special containers in my closet and in the kitchen to put my wedding ring in. I don't wear mine when I go to the gym or yoga either. I also have a special place in my purse where I put my ring when I go to the gym from work and not home.
> 
> 
> Weather was beautiful today: high in the 80s and high 60s/low 70s when I went walking this morning. Got a lot done today, probably because I only went walking instead of doing online yoga too. My doctor told me to not push the exercise much for a few days and to not lift over 25lbs for 2 weeks after the procedure yesterday. Luckily, I don't have any pain. Took a bunch of stuff to donate and got more Halloween decorations up. I might try to clean the back patio and furniture tomorrow. Now that it's getting nice, we could probably eat dinner outside some. I have to wipe down the dusty furniture, get rid of the spiders/webs  , and sweep the mountain of leaves from under the table. DH is heading out of town later this week for over a week. So no real cooking for a while. DS and I don't eat enough to make it worthwhile, and he won't eat the veggie. I need to figure out what DS and I can eat. My eating keto makes it difficult to get a lot of to go food that we both will eat. He will cook mac n cheese, ramen, toast, or eggs for himself sometimes, but I hate for him to eat like that every day. I may end up getting lazy and buy him more cereal. He would eat that for every meal everyday if we let him.


Sorry your Palm experience was bad.  Apologizes and a free app would have been the proper thing to do on their part.

Your weather sounds lovely, enjoy!!




Lynne G said:


> After a spectacular lightning early evening, had a great day, starting with some coffee and chatting with Robo, before park fun.
> 
> View attachment 606712 Always a pretty resort, even with early overcast sky.
> 
> 
> View attachment 606710
> Taking the train. Yep, that 9 and 3/4 station.
> 
> Tomorrow, a little one and me start of a long weekend, with more HHN fun in there as well.


Enjoy the mom/daughter time!




schumigirl said:


> Yes, not apologising is not good. Many places are having/have been going through a lot, but no excuse for losing general courtesy and manners towards people.
> 
> One of my American cousin`s and her husband are at Universal right now, they booked RP again for HHN and they are going to The Palm I think tomorrow night or Saturday, so I`m hoping they have a good experience again, they loved it in August when they went, had no issues at all with waits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well after a disturbed sleep Monday night, last 2 I have gone back to my usual of sleeping like a rock, but seems again, I`m yammering in my sleep. Among other things I was saying I don`t want toast??? Who knows.......
> 
> Breeze has eased slightly this morning, but maybe not enough to make a difference. It`s so open along the front, so maybe the walk will be a little shorter than usual today.
> 
> Going to grind some beef and make burgers for dinner tonight, if I can get brioche buns I`ll have one if not I`ll go without the bun, the others will eat any bun. I`ll maybe some spiced sweet potato wedges, no one else likes sweet potato in the house, except in butternut squash soup, they can`t really taste it I believe.
> 
> Definitely darker this morning, but it`s supposed to be sunny with the breeze and not cold yet.
> 
> Have some avocado`s to use up, so may have that with some fruit and a muffin for breakfast and of course tea, can`t start the day without that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thirsty Thursday ​


Hope the relatives trip to UO is a success!!

I'm making ahi tuna at home for the first time ever tonight....wish me luck!!




soniam said:


> Going back to bed. Just made dining reservations for Disneyworld for the week of Thanksgiving. After waiting forever for their servers to become unloaded, I was able to get everything I wanted, except for the new Space 220 at Epcot. I figured it was a long shot though and had back up choices. Ugh! At least I am in Central Time instead of Pacific.


Glad you were able to get most of your ressies!  Hopefully Space 220 will pop up for you at some point!




Lynne G said:


> Thirsty Thursday it is.  Was up for early entry, then thought eh, more tea for me and relaxing.
> 
> Like your direction funny Schumi. We were in the tribute store, and this family was complaining they could not find the exit. Over their heads was the exit sign. No matter, even when the TM kept pointing down the hallway, saying go down there, but they were having none of it, and went back out the entry. And so, a thirst saying for that family. You can lead a horse to water, but can’t make them drink. Yeah, directionally challenged people are everywhere.
> Glad you had a good night sleep,  and friends are enjoying park time now. I don’t think we ever ate at the Palm.  Up tonight, back at the Kitchen. We had a lovely meal there last month.  And I had a very nice meal at Amatista, last night.  Both had good service too.
> 
> Big YAY for Son getting all reservations done, and hope that space restaurant reservations pop up for you before you go. Sounds like perfect plans now set for your trip next month.
> 
> Eh, maybe I’ll be strolling soon. That storm was nasty last night. I know people had very wet shoes. Hoping MonyK and her DD did not get as wet as some reports I was reading and hearing. I don’t remember such a stormy nights this time of year. Usually yes, some rainy, but usually late afternoon, then nice warm nights. I think there may not have been one HHN night that did not have some rain. Everyone cross fingers that this Saturday from around 5:30 on, no rain that whole night. I am packing ponchos, sigh.
> 
> So I guess I should see what’s going on. Safe travels to Robo, may the road be kind, the travel uneventful, and quick time to be had.
> 
> Homies, have that terrific Thursday, and drink up, it’s good for you, even when not that thirsty.







schumigirl said:


> Lynne, glad you enjoyed your meals, and yes, there are many folks who cannot take directions. You should eat at The Palm, it`s a cut above other places. I was never a fan of The Kitchen, but many enjoy it. Hope you stay dry, there has been a lot of rain by all accounts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it seems some areas of the media, certainly over here, are trying to scare folks into thinking AZ won`t be accepted in the USA, but WHO have always said it was fine so the CDC will accept it, it`s quite clear on that.
> 
> Heck the USA produced some AZ vaccines in Baltimore, so it`s very weird they have struggled to approve it.....one of life`s little oddities.
> 
> Mixed vaccines I know little of to be honest.
> 
> We`ve all had the same 2 vaccines, but the booster will be Pfizer which we`re ok with.
> 
> 
> 
> My cousins have been talking of the rain this last week they`ve had in Orlando.....they`ve enjoyed HHN but the rain hasn`t been fun. They still have a RIP tour to do and a few more days, then one of the other cousins arrives as they leave.
> 
> Another lovely day today, bit breezy but warm. After our walk and shower we met some friends for a light Tapas lunch, I was good, only one glass of wine, Tom had coke as he was driving. Then headed into town where I got another pair of walking shoes. Not the daintiest shoes you`ll ever see, but ideal for walking many miles.
> 
> Still having a burger tonight as lunch was light, but won`t bother with the wedges or buns, just some salad.
> 
> Need to go walk a little in new shoes......


Fair and breezy here today, but no rain in the 10 day forecast.  The leaves are beginning to change on the trees, right on schedule.  I do love the look of Fall in our area.  We have some very pretty woods that burst with yellow, orange and red!






Lazy start to my morning.  I'm still in my PJs, lol!!
Been puttering around....laundry, dishes, made hard boiled eggs for DH, gathering shirts to go to the dry cleaners, writing a list of my errand stops, etc.  

DD facetimed DH and I last night.  It was so nice to see her face and catch up with her busy life!!  She will be spending all weekend studying, as she has multiple exams next week.  
I think I'll make her a meal and bake her a goodie that DH can drop off after work.  She would appreciate it....one less thing for her to do.

Tomorrow we are due to be 13 degrees warmer....yes!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ugh, poor little one flight now delayed 15 minutes, as hope she leaves soon.  

Better view from my room when it’s more sunny out:


Beautiful day, and no rain predicted today.  Getting hot with all the sunshine.


----------



## Charade67

Super bored at work again today. This has been the slowest week ever.  I went to the mailbox to see if we had any claim checks I could enter, but the box was empty. I can’t  remember a week when we have had so little mail, phone calls, and email.

The countertop people cam came by today to measure our kitchen. Now I just need to get an install date. The painters will be back tomorrow to finish the cabinets.

I am sitting here trying to stay awake. I need to find something to do.


----------



## macraven

Play on the disboards!
That will pass time charade


----------



## Charade67

If I had known it was going to be this slow I would have taken this week off and gone to Universal.


----------



## Sue M

So behind, again!

Paris what a beautiful pup!  We had 2 yellow labs, I’ve had many pups but I think labs are the best!  It’s unfortunate they shed like crazy!  
I don’t know what’s with dogs loving cold!  And snow!
Welcome to the HNN chicken club lol!

Schumi sorry about the cottage. That’s unfortunate. I know it is difficult to book airport hotels now. I spent a few hours and phone calls to check. Their websites haven’t caught up to current conditions. My go to hotel it turned out doesn’t have an airport shuttle now, another the restaurant is temporarily closed.  Finally decided on the Hilton Doubletree. Called to make sure the restaurant and shuttle still a go.  
Did you manage to get a decent car rental price? I was going to leave a week early to visit with cousins in Ft. Lauderdale area for a week pre Universal. But car rentals were $1000/week. Usually under $200! So not doing.

Lynne loving your Uni photos!  I’m getting clothing washed and ready to pack.  A combo of shorts and capris. My long pants (jeans) will be worn on flight.
Can‘t believe next Thursday I arrive!

Charade sorry to hear of delays. But yay for us being single digits!  Do you arrive the same day as me?  
I think we’ll all going to be needing boosters, yearly. I think in my province they’re saying at least 6 mos after last shot. So that would be late winter/early spring for most here. We got our vaccine later than US.  I hope booster will have something in it for the variants.

Metro love Chick-FiL-A,  their waffle fries, lemonade, dipping sauce…..yum. It is a diet killer, lol!  Probably a good thing they’re not in Canada!

Soniam very disappointing about The Palm.  Lack of service when you’re paying top dollar isn’t right at all.
Yay for getting WDW dining. I’m on Pacific time, it’s no fun making those res! I liked it better the old way when res could be made at midnight EST which was 9:00 for me! Much more civilized.

Real 5 days till Caravan!  Very exciting.  I think I have at least a 6mo wait for my SUV ugh
I had ordered the Ruby Red Flair but husband was saying he really liked the Blueprint colour,, which is a deep blue metallic.  Since I like that too I phoned to change order  I don’t know why because I’m the one driving it! Ha. But if it keeps him happy!

Yesterday did some errands and ended up buying new runners. They have the rocker sole and lots of cushion like the Hoka ones, but this is made by New Balance. Tried both on but NB fit better. Hoka a little too wide.

Then came home to throw shorts and capris in wash to pack.  Met friends at local park that has  beautiful trails and we went for a 7km walk before dinner at a new pizza place. They have the authentic Italian pizza style.  I cheated!  We shared a pear and arugula salad and a charcuterie board, then each ordered a pizza of choice. My daughter will enjoy the leftover pizza today!

Bummer, I didn’t realize Survivor started last night or I would have recorded. Missed first 15 min, then fell asleep before end  Then of course I was awake at 3am.

Today meeting the neighbourhood ladies for lunch at Joey Tomatoes.  
Looks like it will be nice enough to eat on the patio.  Last night was first time to show vaccine passport for restaurant.  I had forgot and left phone in car, so had to run out to get it. Will have to get used to new rules.

Getting to be time to pack away summer clothes  and bring out fall/winter clothing so sad. I should do before I leave, but don’t think I’ll have time. It’s a good time to weed out clothes for donation bin so want to take time. Guess it will have to wait till I get home.

Have a great Thirsty Thursday everyone


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> Do you arrive the same day as me?


I arrive on Friday, 10/1. My plane is scheduled to arrive at 3:12.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> I arrive on Friday, 10/1. My plane is scheduled to arrive at 3:12.


Just in time for dinner!   I arrive evening of 30th!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Schumi sorry about the cottage. That’s unfortunate. I know it is difficult to book airport hotels now. I spent a few hours and phone calls to check. Their websites haven’t caught up to current conditions. My go to hotel it turned out doesn’t have an airport shuttle now, another the restaurant is temporarily closed.  Finally decided on the Hilton Doubletree. Called to make sure the restaurant and shuttle still a go.
> Did you manage to get a decent car rental price? I was going to leave a week early to visit with cousins in Ft. Lauderdale area for a week pre Universal. But car rentals were $1000/week. Usually under $200! So not doing.



We discovered the Radisson where we always used to stay will be available for our overnight now as it opens back up to the public Nov 1st, but it`s been used as quarantine hotel for several months, so not sure if we want to stay there now. Might just keep the hotel we have now as a back up and see what the early reviews for the Radisson are like.

As for rental car....ouch! We are paying more for two weeks this upcoming trip than we usually pay for a month`s stay. But, we like a car as we do wander off site a lot. We did book a full size SUV. At least it wasn`t £4,000 as we were being quoted earlier this year for September! But, it is what it is. 

Glad you got the Doubletree sorted. 





One of our ladies has decided to leave our Book Club. I knew she might be, she was the last to join and I think she feels we don`t meet enough, but some of our group actually work for a living and are busy. She also didn`t like we were choosing a movie of the month to chat about....fair enough. 

Dishwasher empty, might pop the tv on later and find something on the planner to watch. 

Tonic water time.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Afternoon stop in!

Busy morning shuffling papers.  They front staff are closing out sales preparing for month end.  I usually expect those piles later next week.  But got through most of what I needed today.   I have a few papers left...but not much.  Trying to stretch it out now.  These ones don't have a time limit of when they are expected .

Cool/windy day here again today.  Hoping to head out for a quick walk tonight after dinner.  It gets dark much earlier now...no more heading out at 7:30 or 8:00 thinking it's going to be light until I get home.  Sadly, it's dark here by 8:30.  I already need to start turning on lights shortly after supper already   It takes me a little bit of time to embrace the darkness.  I do like being able to snuggle in with a blanket, warm beverage when it's darker outside. 

@Sue M I'm glad you got your hotel stay sorted.  I also told hubby the same thing starwind stated on the Canadian boards.  Dh (he's very much your type A planner to the extreme) and wouldn't rest knowing that there could be a small chance that we would be turned away somewhere in our travels due to us because of our vaccinations.  If it makes him feel better, then I'll do it 

@schumigirl  It sounds like things are all liming up for you guys to travel!!!!  Yay.  Your countdown won't even be too big!!!!!

@Charade 67  It's great when the planned contractors come.  Hopefully soon your counters will be installed too.

@soniam  I'm glad you don't have much pain.  I give you credit for staying diligent and eat a keto lifestyle.  I know it's not for me.  

Well...I should really try to look like I'm a little busy.  

Have a great day everyone...please stay safe!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Poor little one, delayed 4 hours.  Have to pick her up this evening, instead of mid afternoon.  

Did have fun at the parks, then pool time as weather today was mostly sunny.

Hehe, you know those in the front row were slackers, as I got a wahoo from Will Smith for my score, yeah, I’m locked and loaded with gun ready


What?  Am I the only one likes to raise hands on that last downhill, look at my not enthused riders:


----------



## macraven

I never raise my hands on rides after some told me off
it ruined their picture they had planned to buy…

Lynne the only decent thing about your daughter having a later arrival is you will miss rush hour traffic to pick her up

I bet she is thrilled to join you in the parks !


----------



## Lynne G

Some people, Mac.  I think it’s fine to raise your hands, as happy to feel that speed.  Sorry someone ruined your fun.  At least I was on the back row this time, with no one behind me. But I’ve never had anyone say that to me.  And yep, after a 4 hour delay, she’s really ready for a good meal and some fun. Traffic should be light.


----------



## Metro West

Afternoon all...just stopping by having had dinner. I finished watching the first part of AHS called Red Tide and I actually liked it. It wasn't as gory as Hotel or Roanoke which really put me off. Part 2 starts next week called Death Valley and has to do with aliens. Should be interesting. 

It's supposed to get down to the 60s tonight and I'm ready!

Have a good night!


----------



## Sue M

Schumi yes, that might give pause, a quarantine hotel. I’m sure its been totally disinfected, but still…..
Yes Doubletree was one of the few to have full service now. We’ve stayed there before. They’re all 1 or 2 bedrooms.  Just me, I don’t need that much room,  but do need the shuttle and a restaurant. Dinner I can go out, plenty of restaurants around within walking distance. But at 7am I don’t want to be walking around looking for breakfast. Hotel restaurant is essential.
My youngest daughter joined a book club this summer!

Pumpkin, you may as well, we’ll all have to get a booster at some point anyway! Went out to lunch with friends this afternoon. Some gave me a hard time about traveling. They can, we’ve all known each other 25-30 yrs so they allowed! I know they are just concerned about my safety.

Mac I do raise my hands, but more like jazz hands lol. Just not over my head so I’m not blocking someone behind me.

Lynne so sorry daughter was held up. 4 hrs is a long wait at the airport!  I hope they at least gave her meal vouchers!  Hope you’re having a fun evening together!  Where was dinner?

Metro 60’s?  Yikes. I had hopes of having a dip in the pool to relax after my long flight arrival evening. Flight lands at 5:50pm. So probably not arriving at hotel till 7:30ish. Parks close early  hoping for warm arrival evening.

Had nice lunch with friends today. It was a nice day so we enjoyed the patio. I enjoyed it until the wasps came out! Ugh.  Late afternoon went out for dog walk with my neighbour and daughter while sun was still out.  It’s 7:30 now and almost dark.  Husband packed away patio table and chairs. Left a few out cause afternoon Is still quiet pleasant.

Tomorrow is mani day!  Did I mention it’s one week today?  Lol


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. We had a gorgeous fall day today. It was sunny, no humidity, light breeze.....When I got home from work I turned off the a/c and opened the windows. 



Sue M said:


> Just in time for dinner! I arrive evening of 30th!


 I wish I could come on the 30th, but that's my anniversary.  I would have liked to have 3 full days in the parks. Maybe next time.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> @Charade 67 It's great when the planned contractors come. Hopefully soon your counters will be installed too.


I'm hoping it won't be too much longer. I will post full before and after pictures once the counter is installed. 



Lynne G said:


> Poor little one, delayed 4 hours. Have to pick her up this evening, instead of mid afternoon.


 Ugh. No fun being stuck in an airport for that long. I assume she got in safely tonight. 



macraven said:


> I never raise my hands on rides after some told me off
> it ruined their picture they had planned to buy…


I have never been one to raise my arms on a ride. I'm usually holding on like my life depends on it. 



Sue M said:


> Did I mention it’s one week today?


Tomorrow will be one week for me.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin.....where did your quote go??

Yes, thank you......all being well (still not sure) we have about a 60 day countdown which isn`t bad.......

Our lamps in the dining room are on when we eat now, if we eat in the kitchen all the undercabinet lamps are on and little cosy lamps around too, so yes, the change in light is obvious now. It`s dark enough now to need lamps on in every room just after 7, completely dark by 7.45. I agree, I love that cosy autumn/winter feeling when you`re in and having something nice like that.





Lynne G said:


> Poor little one, delayed 4 hours.  Have to pick her up this evening, instead of mid afternoon.
> 
> Did have fun at the parks, then pool time as weather today was mostly sunny.
> 
> Hehe, you know those in the front row were slackers, as I got a wahoo from Will Smith for my score, yeah, I’m locked and loaded with gun ready
> View attachment 606906
> 
> What?  Am I the only one likes to raise hands on that last downhill, look at my not enthused riders:
> View attachment 606907



Do you have the photopass Lynne or do you just buy all the pictures individually?

Other cousin has asked me what I think of it now??





macraven said:


> I never raise my hands on rides after some told me off
> it ruined their picture they had planned to buy…
> 
> Lynne the only decent thing about your daughter having a later arrival is you will miss rush hour traffic to pick her up
> 
> I bet she is thrilled to join you in the parks !



Same, never raise our hands if someone is behind us. On our very first trip in 2007 we came off Splash Mountaiin and a lady said I had covered her daughter`s face in the picture.....oops. I had no idea. I did tell her it was so quiet she could go round again, place was deserted in September back then.....she wasn`t happy.....





Metro West said:


> Afternoon all...just stopping by having had dinner. I finished watching the first part of AHS called Red Tide and I actually liked it. It wasn't as gory as Hotel or Roanoke which really put me off. Part 2 starts next week called Death Valley and has to do with aliens. Should be interesting.
> 
> It's supposed to get down to the 60s tonight and I'm ready!
> 
> Have a good night!



I`m glad it`s cooling down for you, I remember you prefer that cooler weather. 60`s is what we had earlier, pleasant. I`m desperately trying to cling on to warmer weather!!




Sue M said:


> Schumi yes, that might give pause, a quarantine hotel. I’m sure its been totally disinfected, but still…..
> Yes Doubletree was one of the few to have full service now. We’ve stayed there before. They’re all 1 or 2 bedrooms.  Just me, I don’t need that much room,  but do need the shuttle and a restaurant. Dinner I can go out, plenty of restaurants around within walking distance. But at 7am I don’t want to be walking around looking for breakfast. Hotel restaurant is essential.



We need full service too. I want shuttles and restaurants too. The Radisson is ideal as we can walk down to either terminal and yes, I`m sure it`ll be deep cleaned, so will maybe book a cancellable room and wait to see how it goes when it does open, it`ll be neat but we might manage it.

Not much within walking distance of Manchester Airport and we use a car service to take us up there, so no use of our car, so yes, restaurants in the hotel are essential.

If this trip happens of course!!

I stayed twice at the Doubletree Suites in NYC,  just mum and I, but the space was lovely.




Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. We had a gorgeous fall day today. It was sunny, no humidity, light breeze.....When I got home from work I turned off the a/c and opened the windows.
> 
> I wish I could come on the 30th, but that's my anniversary.  I would have liked to have 3 full days in the parks. Maybe next time.
> 
> I'm hoping it won't be too much longer. I will post full before and after pictures once the counter is installed.
> 
> Ugh. No fun being stuck in an airport for that long. I assume she got in safely tonight.
> 
> 
> I have never been one to raise my arms on a ride. I'm usually holding on like my life depends on it.
> 
> 
> Tomorrow will be one week for me.



Sounds like lovely weather Charade, I think you said you like it cooler too rather than blazing hot. I hope you get some perfect weather for your trip, and it`s so close now!! You must be getting excited.

lol.....I used to grip on the first time on a ride......but then I liked to relax some and not have that vice like grip on the handle.......so much fun!




Getting so much darker in the mornings now. I wonder when our walks will start a little later as I don`t fancy starting in the dark once it`s much colder than now. We are being spoiled with some lovely September warmth, but the chill is there in the mornings too. But, there`s something quite lovely about autumn.

Although we did notice that lovely change in colours in the trees hasn`t been as slow this year and some trees have changed very quickly to a rather miserable and dank winter brown.

Made some breakfast muffins last night with bacon to give them a try, they look nice and the aroma was very tempting last night as they were baking.

Bit of shopping to do in a couple of places, need to pop to another village as we like their deli better than the one in the town closest to us, they have olives stuffed with the hottest chillies! We do usually take the chillies out and chop them into salads or dishes. But the flavour of the spice is still there.

And it`s Friday........


























Have a wonderful Friday folks ​


----------



## Metro West

Morning all and Happy Friday! I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, a Friday.

Yay for MonyK and her DD, an HHN evening that was a very nice, cooler weather and not a stitch of rain last night. Though it was raining at the airport when I picked up little one.

Was easy, knew when that oh so late arrival was, had just parked at the cell lot, and ooh, bathrooms were there. Went in, was just finished washing my hands, and she calls and at the number I thought she would be. A quick half loop from that lot, and hey, you it’s me in this black suv. Since she had only carry on, and in the third row, she was motoring, as our airport, there is not much food places she would eat at, as very picky eater. And since the USO is not back to most hot food, more like snacks, all she had for the 6 and a half hours she was in the airport, she had enough drink, as USO always has cold water bottles, but she ended up only snacking, and I know she did not eat much before she came to the the airport. But you know was not busy at the airport last night, as she said they were saying the baggage number as they were strolling off the plane. Took the 528 both ways, and fast ride both ways. We were going to eat off site, but she was so hungry, we parked, she dumped her bag in our room, and promptly took the stairs to Jakes. Not the best waiter, but the food came out fast, and we were seated right away, next to the windows, and we ate almost all the food. As both of us were full, we caught a boat and walked around City Walk. I showed her a shirt I thought she would like, that I had seen before, but was hesitant to buy it. Glad I did not, as she did not want a long sleeve shirt it was, but agreed she would have wanted it if was short sleeve. With that, quick boat ride, and back to room, laptop came out, and we enjoyed some electronic viewing until both went to bed.

Schumi, yes I have a photo pass. I tend to see more of the photographers in the mornings, but I get a kick out of all the ride pictures. From their website, and in the stores, you can buy prints. Other than the prints that came with the pass I bought, I just download the pictures for free, mostly from their app I have, and once in awhile on their website. Then I can do whatever I want with that picture. I have printed some myself, but more keep them in my online albums. over the years, I’ve got so many pictures.

Gorgeous sunny morning. And yep, I’m awake and little one is fast asleep. Late start for us, and that’s fine with me. Hoping to have a nice dinner and relaxing day.

Fabulous Friday homies. Yay, a Friday is here. Tomorrow, we are HHN going. Yay to meeting up with friends to enjoy scares.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday morning. It looks like today is going to be a beautiful fall day.




schumigirl said:


> Sounds like lovely weather Charade, I think you said you like it cooler too rather than blazing hot. I hope you get some perfect weather for your trip, and it`s so close now!! You must be getting excited.


 Yes, I love cool, but not cold weather. In my ideal world the temperature would always be between 65 and 80 degrees. 



Lynne G said:


> I showed her a shirt I thought she would like, that I had seen before, but was hesitant to buy it. Glad I did not, as she did not want a long sleeve shirt it was, but agreed she would have wanted it if was short sleeve.


Does she wear short sleeves in the winter too? B will rarely ever wear anything with long sleeves even when it is freezing out.

By this time next week I should be on a plane I. Roanoke waiting to take off.  I’m wearing a Universal t-shirt today. It’s a 3/4 sleeve, but on me it’s more like a 7/8.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah Charade.  She loves sweatshirts, but rarely wears a long sleeve, even in the coldest winters.  Yay for a week countdown today.  Had a very nice meal at Amatista, so looking forward to enjoying another with you next week.

Our hallway has been very noisy.  A few toss and turns, but no little one up yet.  I do agree with her, our shower has not a lot of power. And with the soft water, eh. Don’t have that issue at home. But at home or not, I’m enjoying my tea, and a small screen.  Good thing both of us brought headphones.


----------



## Charade67

We have had some drama this morning. Our painters are R (owns the company), J, and other guy. I don’t know his name so I will call him OG. R and OG showed up this morning and were arguing about another job. They bring in my cabinet doors and then OG tells R he needs to talk to him outside. They go outside and are gone for about 10 minutes. R come back and tells me that OG has just quit. It seems that OG has been taking too many shortcuts and R was not happy with him. OG doesn’t want to do the job to R’s standards, so he quit. Unfortunately our house is one of the places OG took some shortcuts, so R will be repainting a couple of walls today too.




Lynne G said:


> Our hallway has been very noisy. A few toss and turns, but no little one up yet. I do agree with her, our shower has not a lot of power. And with the soft water, eh. Don’t have that issue at home. But at home or not, I’m enjoying my tea, and a small screen. Good thing both of us brought headphones.


I think I might add ear plugs to my packing list.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Schumi, yes I have a photo pass. I tend to see more of the photographers in the mornings, but I get a kick out of all the ride pictures. From their website, and in the stores, you can buy prints. Other than the prints that came with the pass I bought, I just download the pictures for free, mostly from their app I have, and once in awhile on their website. Then I can do whatever I want with that picture. I have printed some myself, but more keep them in my online albums. over the years, I’ve got so many pictures.



I think I`m going to tell them to get it, I think they`d get use of it. We`ve never got it as we just buy whatever pictures we want, never occurred to us to get it. We have far too many ride pictures!




Charade67 said:


> We have had some drama this morning. Our painters are R (owns the company), J, and other guy. I don’t know his name so I will call him OG. R and OG showed up this morning and were arguing about another job. They bring in my cabinet doors and then OG tells R he needs to talk to him outside. They go outside and are gone for about 10 minutes. R come back and tells me that OG has just quit. It seems that OG has been taking too many shortcuts and R was not happy with him. OG doesn’t want to do the job to R’s standards, so he quit. Unfortunately our house is one of the places OG took some shortcuts, so R will be repainting a couple of walls today too.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might add ear plugs to my packing list.



What a carry on! Shortcuts never work if you want a job done to a perfect standard. It`s time consuming enough having work done in your house, without it being redone. 

Although I`m permanently cold according to my husband, I rarely wear long sleeves, especially at home. 

I do love summer, and weirdly love the winter if I don`t have to go out anywhere when it`s extremely cold. But, autumn and Spring I do love too.....don`t really mind any of the seasons. 





It was a breezy walk this morning for sure, but we kept going, then after being showered and changed we headed out to some farm stores and into a grocery store we do like for a few bits and pieces. 

Someone (again, not me) bought a beautiful home made caramel and vanilla cheesecake that one of the farm store ladies makes.......it`s like the Cheesecake Factory, only larger!!! We`ll never eat it between the four of us. I plan to take some to the farm next to us, they`ll enjoy it. 

Having some shrimp, parma ham with olives, jalapeno bread and stuffed baby peppers for dinner tonight, just the two of us again. Then maybe a movie night if we find something we fancy. 

Still breezy, but washing from this morning is dry and ready to iron and put away.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Sue M said:


> So behind, again!
> 
> Paris what a beautiful pup!  We had 2 yellow labs, I’ve had many pups but I think labs are the best!  It’s unfortunate they shed like crazy!
> I don’t know what’s with dogs loving cold!  And snow!
> Welcome to the HNN chicken club lol!
> 
> Schumi sorry about the cottage. That’s unfortunate. I know it is difficult to book airport hotels now. I spent a few hours and phone calls to check. Their websites haven’t caught up to current conditions. My go to hotel it turned out doesn’t have an airport shuttle now, another the restaurant is temporarily closed.  Finally decided on the Hilton Doubletree. Called to make sure the restaurant and shuttle still a go.
> Did you manage to get a decent car rental price? I was going to leave a week early to visit with cousins in Ft. Lauderdale area for a week pre Universal. But car rentals were $1000/week. Usually under $200! So not doing.
> 
> Lynne loving your Uni photos!  I’m getting clothing washed and ready to pack.  A combo of shorts and capris. My long pants (jeans) will be worn on flight.
> Can‘t believe next Thursday I arrive!
> 
> Charade sorry to hear of delays. But yay for us being single digits!  Do you arrive the same day as me?
> I think we’ll all going to be needing boosters, yearly. I think in my province they’re saying at least 6 mos after last shot. So that would be late winter/early spring for most here. We got our vaccine later than US.  I hope booster will have something in it for the variants.
> 
> Metro love Chick-FiL-A,  their waffle fries, lemonade, dipping sauce…..yum. It is a diet killer, lol!  Probably a good thing they’re not in Canada!
> 
> Soniam very disappointing about The Palm.  Lack of service when you’re paying top dollar isn’t right at all.
> Yay for getting WDW dining. I’m on Pacific time, it’s no fun making those res! I liked it better the old way when res could be made at midnight EST which was 9:00 for me! Much more civilized.
> 
> Real 5 days till Caravan!  Very exciting.  I think I have at least a 6mo wait for my SUV ugh
> I had ordered the Ruby Red Flair but husband was saying he really liked the Blueprint colour,, which is a deep blue metallic.  Since I like that too I phoned to change order  I don’t know why because I’m the one driving it! Ha. But if it keeps him happy!
> 
> Yesterday did some errands and ended up buying new runners. They have the rocker sole and lots of cushion like the Hoka ones, but this is made by New Balance. Tried both on but NB fit better. Hoka a little too wide.
> 
> Then came home to throw shorts and capris in wash to pack.  Met friends at local park that has  beautiful trails and we went for a 7km walk before dinner at a new pizza place. They have the authentic Italian pizza style.  I cheated!  We shared a pear and arugula salad and a charcuterie board, then each ordered a pizza of choice. My daughter will enjoy the leftover pizza today!
> 
> Bummer, I didn’t realize Survivor started last night or I would have recorded. Missed first 15 min, then fell asleep before end  Then of course I was awake at 3am.
> 
> Today meeting the neighbourhood ladies for lunch at Joey Tomatoes.
> Looks like it will be nice enough to eat on the patio.  Last night was first time to show vaccine passport for restaurant.  I had forgot and left phone in car, so had to run out to get it. Will have to get used to new rules.
> 
> Getting to be time to pack away summer clothes  and bring out fall/winter clothing so sad. I should do before I leave, but don’t think I’ll have time. It’s a good time to weed out clothes for donation bin so want to take time. Guess it will have to wait till I get home.
> 
> Have a great Thirsty Thursday everyone


Lots of fuss about the Hoka shoes.  I don't own them, wasn't sure if I'd like the soles.  You'll have to let me know what you think of the New Balance version.

Yes, we love our girl...shedding and all!  Our cat is a big shedder as well.  The vacuum rarely gets put away, it's used so often!!




schumigirl said:


> We discovered the Radisson where we always used to stay will be available for our overnight now as it opens back up to the public Nov 1st, but it`s been used as quarantine hotel for several months, so not sure if we want to stay there now. Might just keep the hotel we have now as a back up and see what the early reviews for the Radisson are like.
> 
> As for rental car....ouch! We are paying more for two weeks this upcoming trip than we usually pay for a month`s stay. But, we like a car as we do wander off site a lot. We did book a full size SUV. At least it wasn`t £4,000 as we were being quoted earlier this year for September! But, it is what it is.
> 
> Glad you got the Doubletree sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of our ladies has decided to leave our Book Club. I knew she might be, she was the last to join and I think she feels we don`t meet enough, but some of our group actually work for a living and are busy. She also didn`t like we were choosing a movie of the month to chat about....fair enough.
> 
> Dishwasher empty, might pop the tv on later and find something on the planner to watch.
> 
> Tonic water time.


I had a vodka tonic last night, mostly because I was too lazy to go downstairs to the basement bar and get the gin.  Very refreshing!!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Afternoon stop in!
> 
> Busy morning shuffling papers.  They front staff are closing out sales preparing for month end.  I usually expect those piles later next week.  But got through most of what I needed today.   I have a few papers left...but not much.  Trying to stretch it out now.  These ones don't have a time limit of when they are expected .
> 
> Cool/windy day here again today.  Hoping to head out for a quick walk tonight after dinner.  It gets dark much earlier now...no more heading out at 7:30 or 8:00 thinking it's going to be light until I get home.  Sadly, it's dark here by 8:30.  I already need to start turning on lights shortly after supper already   It takes me a little bit of time to embrace the darkness.  I do like being able to snuggle in with a blanket, warm beverage when it's darker outside.
> 
> @Sue M I'm glad you got your hotel stay sorted.  I also told hubby the same thing starwind stated on the Canadian boards.  Dh (he's very much your type A planner to the extreme) and wouldn't rest knowing that there could be a small chance that we would be turned away somewhere in our travels due to us because of our vaccinations.  If it makes him feel better, then I'll do it
> 
> @schumigirl  It sounds like things are all liming up for you guys to travel!!!!  Yay.  Your countdown won't even be too big!!!!!
> 
> @Charade 67  It's great when the planned contractors come.  Hopefully soon your counters will be installed too.
> 
> @soniam  I'm glad you don't have much pain.  I give you credit for staying diligent and eat a keto lifestyle.  I know it's not for me.
> 
> Well...I should really try to look like I'm a little busy.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...please stay safe!!!!!!!!!!


I don't like the earlier darkness either.  My least favorite day of the year is when we turn the clocks back, and have another hour of dark.




Lynne G said:


> Poor little one, delayed 4 hours.  Have to pick her up this evening, instead of mid afternoon.
> 
> Did have fun at the parks, then pool time as weather today was mostly sunny.
> 
> Hehe, you know those in the front row were slackers, as I got a wahoo from Will Smith for my score, yeah, I’m locked and loaded with gun ready
> View attachment 606906
> 
> What?  Am I the only one likes to raise hands on that last downhill, look at my not enthused riders:
> View attachment 606907


Sorry to hear your DD was delayed....no fun...



Sue M said:


> Schumi yes, that might give pause, a quarantine hotel. I’m sure its been totally disinfected, but still…..
> Yes Doubletree was one of the few to have full service now. We’ve stayed there before. They’re all 1 or 2 bedrooms.  Just me, I don’t need that much room,  but do need the shuttle and a restaurant. Dinner I can go out, plenty of restaurants around within walking distance. But at 7am I don’t want to be walking around looking for breakfast. Hotel restaurant is essential.
> My youngest daughter joined a book club this summer!
> 
> Pumpkin, you may as well, we’ll all have to get a booster at some point anyway! Went out to lunch with friends this afternoon. Some gave me a hard time about traveling. They can, we’ve all known each other 25-30 yrs so they allowed! I know they are just concerned about my safety.
> 
> Mac I do raise my hands, but more like jazz hands lol. Just not over my head so I’m not blocking someone behind me.
> 
> Lynne so sorry daughter was held up. 4 hrs is a long wait at the airport!  I hope they at least gave her meal vouchers!  Hope you’re having a fun evening together!  Where was dinner?
> 
> Metro 60’s?  Yikes. I had hopes of having a dip in the pool to relax after my long flight arrival evening. Flight lands at 5:50pm. So probably not arriving at hotel till 7:30ish. Parks close early  hoping for warm arrival evening.
> 
> Had nice lunch with friends today. It was a nice day so we enjoyed the patio. I enjoyed it until the wasps came out! Ugh.  Late afternoon went out for dog walk with my neighbour and daughter while sun was still out.  It’s 7:30 now and almost dark.  Husband packed away patio table and chairs. Left a few out cause afternoon Is still quiet pleasant.
> 
> Tomorrow is mani day!  Did I mention it’s one week today?  Lol


ONE WEEK!!!!    




Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. We had a gorgeous fall day today. It was sunny, no humidity, light breeze.....When I got home from work I turned off the a/c and opened the windows.
> 
> I wish I could come on the 30th, but that's my anniversary.  I would have liked to have 3 full days in the parks. Maybe next time.
> 
> I'm hoping it won't be too much longer. I will post full before and after pictures once the counter is installed.
> 
> Ugh. No fun being stuck in an airport for that long. I assume she got in safely tonight.
> 
> 
> I have never been one to raise my arms on a ride. I'm usually holding on like my life depends on it.
> 
> 
> Tomorrow will be one week for me.


Another ONE WEEK person!!! 




schumigirl said:


> Pumpkin.....where did your quote go??
> 
> Yes, thank you......all being well (still not sure) we have about a 60 day countdown which isn`t bad.......
> 
> Our lamps in the dining room are on when we eat now, if we eat in the kitchen all the undercabinet lamps are on and little cosy lamps around too, so yes, the change in light is obvious now. It`s dark enough now to need lamps on in every room just after 7, completely dark by 7.45. I agree, I love that cosy autumn/winter feeling when you`re in and having something nice like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the photopass Lynne or do you just buy all the pictures individually?
> 
> Other cousin has asked me what I think of it now??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same, never raise our hands if someone is behind us. On our very first trip in 2007 we came off Splash Mountaiin and a lady said I had covered her daughter`s face in the picture.....oops. I had no idea. I did tell her it was so quiet she could go round again, place was deserted in September back then.....she wasn`t happy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I`m glad it`s cooling down for you, I remember you prefer that cooler weather. 60`s is what we had earlier, pleasant. I`m desperately trying to cling on to warmer weather!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need full service too. I want shuttles and restaurants too. The Radisson is ideal as we can walk down to either terminal and yes, I`m sure it`ll be deep cleaned, so will maybe book a cancellable room and wait to see how it goes when it does open, it`ll be neat but we might manage it.
> 
> Not much within walking distance of Manchester Airport and we use a car service to take us up there, so no use of our car, so yes, restaurants in the hotel are essential.
> 
> If this trip happens of course!!
> 
> I stayed twice at the Doubletree Suites in NYC,  just mum and I, but the space was lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like lovely weather Charade, I think you said you like it cooler too rather than blazing hot. I hope you get some perfect weather for your trip, and it`s so close now!! You must be getting excited.
> 
> lol.....I used to grip on the first time on a ride......but then I liked to relax some and not have that vice like grip on the handle.......so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting so much darker in the mornings now. I wonder when our walks will start a little later as I don`t fancy starting in the dark once it`s much colder than now. We are being spoiled with some lovely September warmth, but the chill is there in the mornings too. But, there`s something quite lovely about autumn.
> 
> Although we did notice that lovely change in colours in the trees hasn`t been as slow this year and some trees have changed very quickly to a rather miserable and dank winter brown.
> 
> Made some breakfast muffins last night with bacon to give them a try, they look nice and the aroma was very tempting last night as they were baking.
> 
> Bit of shopping to do in a couple of places, need to pop to another village as we like their deli better than the one in the town closest to us, they have olives stuffed with the hottest chillies! We do usually take the chillies out and chop them into salads or dishes. But the flavour of the spice is still there.
> 
> And it`s Friday........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday folks ​


Your last meme!!!   That is every single teenage boy in Wisconsin the majority of the winter!!




Lynne G said:


> Yay, a Friday.
> 
> Yay for MonyK and her DD, an HHN evening that was a very nice, cooler weather and not a stitch of rain last night. Though it was raining at the airport when I picked up little one.
> 
> Was easy, knew when that oh so late arrival was, had just parked at the cell lot, and ooh, bathrooms were there. Went in, was just finished washing my hands, and she calls and at the number I thought she would be. A quick half loop from that lot, and hey, you it’s me in this black suv. Since she had only carry on, and in the third row, she was motoring, as our airport, there is not much food places she would eat at, as very picky eater. And since the USO is not back to most hot food, more like snacks, all she had for the 6 and a half hours she was in the airport, she had enough drink, as USO always has cold water bottles, but she ended up only snacking, and I know she did not eat much before she came to the the airport. But you know was not busy at the airport last night, as she said they were saying the baggage number as they were strolling off the plane. Took the 528 both ways, and fast ride both ways. We were going to eat off site, but she was so hungry, we parked, she dumped her bag in our room, and promptly took the stairs to Jakes. Not the best waiter, but the food came out fast, and we were seated right away, next to the windows, and we ate almost all the food. As both of us were full, we caught a boat and walked around City Walk. I showed her a shirt I thought she would like, that I had seen before, but was hesitant to buy it. Glad I did not, as she did not want a long sleeve shirt it was, but agreed she would have wanted it if was short sleeve. With that, quick boat ride, and back to room, laptop came out, and we enjoyed some electronic viewing until both went to bed.
> 
> Schumi, yes I have a photo pass. I tend to see more of the photographers in the mornings, but I get a kick out of all the ride pictures. From their website, and in the stores, you can buy prints. Other than the prints that came with the pass I bought, I just download the pictures for free, mostly from their app I have, and once in awhile on their website. Then I can do whatever I want with that picture. I have printed some myself, but more keep them in my online albums. over the years, I’ve got so many pictures.
> 
> Gorgeous sunny morning. And yep, I’m awake and little one is fast asleep. Late start for us, and that’s fine with me. Hoping to have a nice dinner and relaxing day.
> 
> Fabulous Friday homies. Yay, a Friday is here. Tomorrow, we are HHN going. Yay to meeting up with friends to enjoy scares.


Have a super time with your DD!!




Charade67 said:


> We have had some drama this morning. Our painters are R (owns the company), J, and other guy. I don’t know his name so I will call him OG. R and OG showed up this morning and were arguing about another job. They bring in my cabinet doors and then OG tells R he needs to talk to him outside. They go outside and are gone for about 10 minutes. R come back and tells me that OG has just quit. It seems that OG has been taking too many shortcuts and R was not happy with him. OG doesn’t want to do the job to R’s standards, so he quit. Unfortunately our house is one of the places OG took some shortcuts, so R will be repainting a couple of walls today too.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might add ear plugs to my packing list.


Hopefully getting rid of OG will be better for your project.  Sounds like R is making sure all is done correctly!!









I've decided I'm going raspberry picking today.  All 3 of us adore raspberries, and there is a place to pick your own about 10 minutes from me.
The only bummer is there are usually a fair amount of mosquitos to deal with....but I found our bug spray, and will wear long pants and sleeves.  Hopefully that will do the trick!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Lots of fuss about the Hoka shoes.  I don't own them, wasn't sure if I'd like the soles.  You'll have to let me know what you think of the New Balance version.
> 
> Yes, we love our girl...shedding and all!  Our cat is a big shedder as well.  The vacuum rarely gets put away, it's used so often!!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a vodka tonic last night, mostly because I was too lazy to go downstairs to the basement bar and get the gin.  Very refreshing!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the earlier darkness either.  My least favorite day of the year is when we turn the clocks back, and have another hour of dark.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear your DD was delayed....no fun...
> 
> 
> ONE WEEK!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Another ONE WEEK person!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your last meme!!!   That is every single teenage boy in Wisconsin the majority of the winter!!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a super time with your DD!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully getting rid of OG will be better for your project.  Sounds like R is making sure all is done correctly!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided I'm going raspberry picking today.  All 3 of us adore raspberries, and there is a place to pick your own about 10 minutes from me.
> The only bummer is there are usually a fair amount of mosquitos to deal with....but I found our bug spray, and will wear long pants and sleeves.  Hopefully that will do the trick!
> View attachment 607087



lol......one of Tom`s ex employees used to work in the South China Seas on submarines.....the man never wore long trousers unless it was a formal event and he was forced to. He hated being sent to do a job he had to put on work overalls.....he just felt he was cooking all the time, even in mid winter??? I used to get cold just looking at him if we ever met him outside in the winter.

Tom would be with you....he adores raspberries, I don`t like them unless they`re in some kind of alcohol......sounds like fun though and hope the repellant works.

We have lots of vodka`s of differing flavours and even some plain old Belvedere, but it`s one of our least favourite bases for cocktails....unless it`s a vodka martini of course.......we need to try them again. 

Have fun.......




Been cleaning and polishing today, doing all sorts of jobs around the house which is always good for the soul to see everything gleaming! 

Did think of walking into the village, but it is blowing a hoolie out there, will walk into village tomorrow afternoon I think if the wind has eased. 

I`m starving. Nothing unusual around 4pm. I did enjoy my breakfast muffin this morning, so might have one of them to keep me going till dinner.........


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> We have had some drama this morning. Our painters are R (owns the company), J, and other guy. I don’t know his name so I will call him OG. R and OG showed up this morning and were arguing about another job. They bring in my cabinet doors and then OG tells R he needs to talk to him outside. They go outside and are gone for about 10 minutes. R come back and tells me that OG has just quit. It seems that OG has been taking too many shortcuts and R was not happy with him. OG doesn’t want to do the job to R’s standards, so he quit. Unfortunately our house is one of the places OG took some shortcuts, so R will be repainting a couple of walls today too.



You are fortunate to have an honest company leader.
It is dreadful to find out in later months or years, you had a shoddy job done in your house 

Would cost you $$$$ to have it redone later in the future
Count this as a blessing you chose the best company


----------



## J'aime Paris

Success!!!!
I was able to pick 6 pints before the mosquitoes drove me away!  I swear bug spray is next to useless on those buggers...
The hard work will make them taste all the better!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> View attachment 607172
> Success!!!!
> I was able to pick 6 pints before the mosquitoes drove me away!  I swear bug spray is next to useless on those buggers...
> The hard work will make them taste all the better!



They look amazing Lori!! 

Don`t ever go to Scotland in the summer.....the midges will love you! 

Are you going to do something with them, or just eat them as they are?? 



Just finished dinner, nice, shrimp were delicious, but cut a lot of fat off of the Parma Ham, I never saw her slice it or I would have asked for another section to be sliced, but very tasty. 

Might have a beer tonight or maybe a cocktail. 

Anyone watched the new show on Netflix called Midnight Mass? About a stranger and a mysterious priest......will give it a try I think, hope it`s spooky.......


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> They look amazing Lori!!
> 
> Don`t ever go to Scotland in the summer.....the midges will love you!
> 
> Are you going to do something with them, or just eat them as they are??
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished dinner, nice, shrimp were delicious, but cut a lot of fat off of the Parma Ham, I never saw her slice it or I would have asked for another section to be sliced, but very tasty.
> 
> Might have a beer tonight or maybe a cocktail.
> 
> Anyone watched the new show on Netflix called Midnight Mass? About a stranger and a mysterious priest......will give it a try I think, hope it`s spooky.......


Thanks, they are nice!
We will gorge ourselves on them fresh, and I will likely make a raspberry coffee cake too.  I have an easy yet delicious recipe for that.
I'll run a pint of raspberries to DD along with her meal (asian meatballs over rice) and baked goodie tomorrow....Making chocolate chip cookies this afternoon for her.

Never heard of that Netflix show.  Will have to let me know if it's good!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Thanks, they are nice!
> We will gorge ourselves on them fresh, and I will likely make a raspberry coffee cake too.  I have an easy yet delicious recipe for that.
> I'll run a pint of raspberries to DD along with her meal (asian meatballs over rice) and baked goodie tomorrow....Making chocolate chip cookies this afternoon for her.
> 
> Never heard of that Netflix show.  Will have to let me know if it's good!



She`ll love that....sounds good. 

Never tried a raspberry cake with coffee, although never had raspberry in a cake, only in cookies with white chocolate......which I am now craving.......


----------



## Metro West

Love raspberries and those look delicious! Make something really good with those.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Metro West said:


> Love raspberries and those look delicious! Make something really good with those.


Yes, definitely!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Friday morning stop in

TGIF    It feels like it was a long week.  I'm just glad the weekend is here!  Not sure what's happening yet this weekend.  But it will probably include for puttering around, meal prep a couple of things, and maybe a movie night or two.  



Lynne G said:


> What? Am I the only one likes to raise hands on that last downhill, look at my not enthused riders:


I am usually hanging on for my life - screaming/laughing like a fool - and LOVING every minute of it!!!!!!!  


Sue M said:


> Pumpkin, you may as well, we’ll all have to get a booster at some point anyway! Went out to lunch with friends this afternoon. Some gave me a hard time about traveling. They can, we’ve all known each other 25-30 yrs so they allowed! I know they are just concerned about my safety.


Yup...my sister has already been commenting about us talking about and planning a vacation.  I work outside in the public EVERYDAY.  My perspective of this whole thing is vastly different from hers.  Oh well, each to their own   Did you bring out the suitcases yet?  I know your countdown i must be in the single digits.  


Charade67 said:


> We have had some drama this morning. Our painters are R (owns the company), J, and other guy. I don’t know his name so I will call him OG. R and OG showed up this morning and were arguing about another job. They bring in my cabinet doors and then OG tells R he needs to talk to him outside. They go outside and are gone for about 10 minutes. R come back and tells me that OG has just quit. It seems that OG has been taking too many shortcuts and R was not happy with him. OG doesn’t want to do the job to R’s standards, so he quit. Unfortunately our house is one of the places OG took some shortcuts, so R will be repainting a couple of walls today too.


As much as that sucks, it's a blessing in disguise.  I can't tell you how many jobs dh has " fixed" over the years because of sub-par work.  I hope your able to find a replacement contractor soon.  


J'aime Paris said:


> I've decided I'm going raspberry picking today. All 3 of us adore raspberries, and there is a place to pick your own about 10 minutes from me.
> The only bummer is there are usually a fair amount of mosquitos to deal with....but I found our bug spray, and will wear long pants and sleeves. Hopefully that will do the trick!


YUM!!!  Those raspberries looked amazing!!!!  I love a good raspberry - especially as part of a yogurt parfait for breakfast!


schumigirl said:


> Been cleaning and polishing today, doing all sorts of jobs around the house which is always good for the soul to see everything gleaming!


Some days, it feels good to do that.  I love to putter and clean (at my own pace) the house.  It is also great to sit with a beverage after to enjoy the look of all the work 

Well, I should shuffle a few more papers.  I'm thinking of leaving a little early today.   It's pretty slow today, and there is not much left for me to do.  

Have a great day everyone...and stay safe!!!!


----------



## Charade67

The kitchen paint project is complete. Yay! I’ll post before and after pictures once the countertops and are installed, but until then this will give you an idea.

Before 



After





schumigirl said:


> What a carry on! Shortcuts never work if you want a job done to a perfect standard. It`s time consuming enough having work done in your house, without it being redone


 Our painter was a bit of a perfectionist, but we appreciate his attention to detail.



schumigirl said:


> Someone (again, not me) bought a beautiful home made caramel and vanilla cheesecake that one of the farm store ladies makes.......it`s like the Cheesecake Factory, only larger!!! We`ll never eat it between the four of us. I plan to take some to the farm next to us, they`ll enjoy it.


 Sounds yummy.



J'aime Paris said:


> I don't like the earlier darkness either. My least favorite day of the year is when we turn the clocks back, and have another hour of dark.


 I hate that day too. Why can’t we just leave time alone?



macraven said:


> You are fortunate to have an honest company leader.
> It is dreadful to find out in later months or years, you had a shoddy job done in your house
> 
> Would cost you $$$$ to have it redone later in the future
> Count this as a blessing you chose the best company


 We think we made a great choice. I have already had a neighbor ask me who we used. She says her kitchen looks like ours used to. (Dark and stuck in the 80’s.)



J'aime Paris said:


> View attachment 607172
> Success!!!!
> I was able to pick 6 pints before the mosquitoes drove me away!  I swear bug spray is next to useless on those buggers...
> The hard work will make them taste all the better!


 Those look really good. Raspberry pairs really well with chocolate.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> As much as that sucks, it's a blessing in disguise. I can't tell you how many jobs dh has " fixed" over the years because of sub-par work. I hope your able to find a replacement contractor soon.


No need. The owner finished the job himself. I just hope he is able to find a reliable replacement painter. I know he has been swamped with work lately.

Tonight is going to be another football night, but this time I am actually going to watch the game.


----------



## soniam

The last 2 days went so fast with little to show for it. The car got a flat/nail yesterday, so I had to take it to the tire place for repair. I had to wait 4 hours  Luckily, I suspected it was going to be a long day, especially since DH had non-stop meetings all day until 6pm. So, I brought a camping chair, book, water, and snacks. No charge for the fix though, since we had the hazard insurance. When I got home last night after picking up DS from school, I realized the I had gotten sunburned I sat in the shade the whole time outside. I didn't want to sit inside with the maskless. Plus, the weather was beautiful. It must have been due to reflections from the road or something. My arms, neck, and tops of my legs are lobstered. That basically took up all day yesterday.

I don't know where today went. I guess I talked a while with my the friend from work who stopped by to pick up the MotoGP parking passes. We won't be in town, so we gave the tickets to him. Had to pick up groceries. However, I think I spent most of the day picking out camera equipment. I almost finished reading one of my photography books, and I think it encouraged me to get some equipment for HHN photos. I bought a new tripod; ours was cheap and ancient. Got a new card reader, because DS doesn't like me borrowing his. I also picked up some new filters: polarizing and gradient ND. I had to pay extra for faster shipping to get it here before I leave. I had to buy the stuff online from a photography store; Amazon didn't have any of it. Amazon did have the photography books I wanted, but they won't come in until later next month. Hopefully I can get more done this weekend with DH gone.

Also got notified that DS has half days next Friday and the following Friday due to the Austin City Limits music festival. It's across the river from his school, and people try to park near his school and walk across the bridge. I was really worried about the 2nd Friday, because DH was going to have to get him and get to the airport for them to fly to Orlando. We had decided he should probably pick him up a little early, but no need now.

@schumigirl Added all of the ingredients to make an authentic as possible Vesper for the release of the latest Bond film. Need to go buy it now.

Hope everyone in Orlando or heading there soon has a great trip. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

A great beef filet dinner, and more night time pool time.  Had a good day, and enjoyed park time and burger lunch.  Now relaxing after a refreshing hot shower.  

Little one a MIB fan, so first ride of our day:


The sound and some of the aliens were not working, but always a fun ride.

And I always enjoy when characters are out:


Have a good night, and yay the weekend is coming tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

Thanks for sharing my favorite “thing” !

And super ride pictures again!


----------



## Monykalyn

very late start to today, little park time-DH wanted to get on velocicoaster again. I’m absolutely wiped out so we headed back for a rest, then dinner at Anojitos with family. I took leftovers back to resort then HHN for a couple houses. Came back early but Paige decided to do a few herself. DH and I were tired. Pool day tomorrow to rest the legs before final nite of HHN and RiP tour!
some random HHN pics, the Kitty Kat club from UtH tour from Case Files:Legendary truth house, and the Velocioaster! Missed Lynne and her dd today as we didn’t really do too much lol!


----------



## macraven

Such a cool picture of the sunset 

Thanks fir being our reporter on the spot ! 
much appreciated..


----------



## macraven

I am way behind in being organized or set up for my trip

Life has gotten in the way and now I have to hustle this weekend to be ready to fly out next week

I hate stress

Mr Mac and I have an appointment with T-Mobile tomorrow late afternoon to straighten out our iPhone accounts
Was told it would take an hour to get things redone 
I have had sprint since they became a company and have to switching over to the new set up


long story about this “mess” for another time 

Hope all have sweet dreams tonight!
Tucking all the homies to bed now ..


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Friday morning stop in
> 
> TGIF    It feels like it was a long week.  I'm just glad the weekend is here!  Not sure what's happening yet this weekend.  But it will probably include for puttering around, meal prep a couple of things, and maybe a movie night or two.
> 
> 
> I am usually hanging on for my life - screaming/laughing like a fool - and LOVING every minute of it!!!!!!!
> 
> Yup...my sister has already been commenting about us talking about and planning a vacation.  I work outside in the public EVERYDAY.  My perspective of this whole thing is vastly different from hers.  Oh well, each to their own   Did you bring out the suitcases yet?  I know your countdown i must be in the single digits.
> 
> As much as that sucks, it's a blessing in disguise.  I can't tell you how many jobs dh has " fixed" over the years because of sub-par work.  I hope your able to find a replacement contractor soon.
> 
> YUM!!!  Those raspberries looked amazing!!!!  I love a good raspberry - especially as part of a yogurt parfait for breakfast!
> 
> Some days, it feels good to do that.  I love to putter and clean (at my own pace) the house.  It is also great to sit with a beverage after to enjoy the look of all the work
> 
> Well, I should shuffle a few more papers.  I'm thinking of leaving a little early today.   It's pretty slow today, and there is not much left for me to do.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...and stay safe!!!!



I`ve been a day behind all week for some reason, so my week feels longer than usual.....but I think that`s good as weeks just seem to be disappearing....

Hope you did finish early and have a great weekend.......





Charade67 said:


> The kitchen paint project is complete. Yay! I’ll post before and after pictures once the countertops and are installed, but until then this will give you an idea.
> 
> Before
> 
> View attachment 607223
> 
> After
> View attachment 607225
> 
> 
> Our painter was a bit of a perfectionist, but we appreciate his attention to detail.
> 
> Sounds yummy.
> 
> I hate that day too. Why can’t we just leave time alone?
> 
> We think we made a great choice. I have already had a neighbor ask me who we used. She says her kitchen looks like ours used to. (Dark and stuck in the 80’s.)
> 
> Those look really good. Raspberry pairs really well with chocolate.
> 
> 
> No need. The owner finished the job himself. I just hope he is able to find a reliable replacement painter. I know he has been swamped with work lately.
> 
> Tonight is going to be another football night, but this time I am actually going to watch the game.




The doors look beautiful Charade.....you made a good choice, what a difference it`ll make to the room, you must be so pleased already!





soniam said:


> The last 2 days went so fast with little to show for it. The car got a flat/nail yesterday, so I had to take it to the tire place for repair. I had to wait 4 hours  Luckily, I suspected it was going to be a long day, especially since DH had non-stop meetings all day until 6pm. So, I brought a camping chair, book, water, and snacks. No charge for the fix though, since we had the hazard insurance. When I got home last night after picking up DS from school, I realized the I had gotten sunburned I sat in the shade the whole time outside. I didn't want to sit inside with the maskless. Plus, the weather was beautiful. It must have been due to reflections from the road or something. My arms, neck, and tops of my legs are lobstered. That basically took up all day yesterday.
> 
> I don't know where today went. I guess I talked a while with my the friend from work who stopped by to pick up the MotoGP parking passes. We won't be in town, so we gave the tickets to him. Had to pick up groceries. However, I think I spent most of the day picking out camera equipment. I almost finished reading one of my photography books, and I think it encouraged me to get some equipment for HHN photos. I bought a new tripod; ours was cheap and ancient. Got a new card reader, because DS doesn't like me borrowing his. I also picked up some new filters: polarizing and gradient ND. I had to pay extra for faster shipping to get it here before I leave. I had to buy the stuff online from a photography store; Amazon didn't have any of it. Amazon did have the photography books I wanted, but they won't come in until later next month. Hopefully I can get more done this weekend with DH gone.
> 
> Also got notified that DS has half days next Friday and the following Friday due to the Austin City Limits music festival. It's across the river from his school, and people try to park near his school and walk across the bridge. I was really worried about the 2nd Friday, because DH was going to have to get him and get to the airport for them to fly to Orlando. We had decided he should probably pick him up a little early, but no need now.
> 
> @schumigirl Added all of the ingredients to make an authentic as possible Vesper for the release of the latest Bond film. Need to go buy it now.
> 
> Hope everyone in Orlando or heading there soon has a great trip. Have a good weekend everyone.



Hope your son`s sunburn is better, ouch!

Oh nice cocktail! I`ve never used Kina Lillet, Vermouth usually works as a good stand in, don`t think I`ve ever seen it for sale here unless in a specialist company. Although of course it`s now called just lillet but I remember a bottle of the old named stuff hanging around my parent`s drinks cabinet for a few years! For medicinal reasons apparently.......lol......




Monykalyn said:


> very late start to today, little park time-DH wanted to get on velocicoaster again. I’m absolutely wiped out so we headed back for a rest, then dinner at Anojitos with family. I took leftovers back to resort then HHN for a couple houses. Came back early but Paige decided to do a few herself. DH and I were tired. Pool day tomorrow to rest the legs before final nite of HHN and RiP tour!
> some random HHN pics, the Kitty Kat club from UtH tour from Case Files:Legendary truth house, and the Velocioaster! Missed Lynne and her dd today as we didn’t really do too much lol!



Lovely pictures Monyk......gald you`re having such a lovely time.





macraven said:


> I am way behind in being organized or set up for my trip
> 
> Life has gotten in the way and now I have to hustle this weekend to be ready to fly out next week
> 
> I hate stress
> 
> Mr Mac and I have an appointment with T-Mobile tomorrow late afternoon to straighten out our iPhone accounts
> Was told it would take an hour to get things redone
> I have had sprint since they became a company and have to switching over to the new set up
> 
> 
> long story about this “mess” for another time
> 
> Hope all have sweet dreams tonight!
> Tucking all the homies to bed now ..



Oh I hope the appointment goes well today and not too time consuming!




Not sure about the new show on Netflix. Very slow and dreary start, but reviews say a little like Haunting of Hill House, give it a couple of episodes and it`ll get better. I think I guessed the twist though, or one of them.

Had a couple of pink gins last night, small ones of course and was in bed fairly early and slept like a rock.

Going to be dull today but around mid to high 60`s which will be nice for walking this morning, supposed to be meeting some friends for a mid afternoon glass of wine in our village, will see how we feel later. Will catch the qualifying for the Russian GP unless it gets rained off, and doing spicy chicken stir fries tonight.

Breakfast first though, then out walking, thrilled with the new walking shoes, they are very comfortable thankfully.

And Saturday again........

























Have a lovely weekend  ​


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all! Another weekend is upon us. I'm going to do my weekly chores today and then relax for the evening. 

Have a great day!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Good morning all! Another weekend is upon us. I'm going to do my weekly chores today and then relax for the evening.
> 
> Have a great day!



Hey Todd......  

Always good to have company this time of the day.......

Have a good one and yes, enjoy that relaxation after the jobs! 





My goodness it`s warm here considering how dull it is, well, half in half.....our walk was lovely as we walked in a little fog for a while which helped keep us cooler, but so eerie as it was so still. The foghorn was sounding for a little time before it began to clear which I love to hear and passing ships were also sounding theirs. I did take a picture, but you couldn`t see anything.....lol........

BLT`s for lunch soon.........


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Hey Todd......
> 
> Always good to have company this time of the day.......
> 
> Have a good one and yes, enjoy that relaxation after the jobs!


 I like BLTs except for the "T"....lol. I'm fine with the "B" and "L".


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> I like BLTs except for the "T"....lol. I'm fine with the "B" and "L".



B&L for Todd then......will add extra B to make up for it.......Tom loves extra tomato, so he can have yours  

How early is it acceptable to have lunch.......it`s only 11.15 here but my tummy is grumbling.....loud! Over an hour till chow time.......⏱


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> B&L for Todd then......will add extra B to make up for it.......Tom loves extra tomato, so he can have yours
> 
> How early is it acceptable to have lunch.......it`s only 11.15 here but my tummy is grumbling.....loud! Over an hour till chow time.......⏱


 Throw some ham on there and I'm good! 

Go ahead and eat...I always listen to my stomach.


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, little one enjoys a BLT, but dry, no mayo for her.  

Good morning Metro and good afternoon to Schumi.

Relaxing day for us too, and hoping a late night at HHN. Fell asleep before little one, but that is mostly routine, as much as me making tea this morning. A mostly sunny day, saying high temp is 90 today, so I can see more pool time in today. But for now, enjoying some tea, and headphones on to watch the screen. I assume like most days, little one will be up around lunchtime. And that’s fine with me. I’d rather relax, as going to be a long day. Yay for that, and hooking up with others for HHN fun, wahoo!

Super happy Saturday homies.  Hope it includes some relaxing, and Mac gets her mobile accounts fixed without taking the whole day up.  Hope an hour or less.


----------



## Monykalyn

Pool is hopping today, got here early enough for good chairs. Nachos are enough for 4 people! 
grandson pauses long enough from slide runs to eat and then
Back he goes!
Hope everyone’s weekends are off to good start,  meeting up with Lynne and Patty for tour in few hours!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Friday morning stop in
> 
> TGIF    It feels like it was a long week.  I'm just glad the weekend is here!  Not sure what's happening yet this weekend.  But it will probably include for puttering around, meal prep a couple of things, and maybe a movie night or two.
> 
> 
> I am usually hanging on for my life - screaming/laughing like a fool - and LOVING every minute of it!!!!!!!
> 
> Yup...my sister has already been commenting about us talking about and planning a vacation.  I work outside in the public EVERYDAY.  My perspective of this whole thing is vastly different from hers.  Oh well, each to their own   Did you bring out the suitcases yet?  I know your countdown i must be in the single digits.
> 
> As much as that sucks, it's a blessing in disguise.  I can't tell you how many jobs dh has " fixed" over the years because of sub-par work.  I hope your able to find a replacement contractor soon.
> 
> YUM!!!  Those raspberries looked amazing!!!!  I love a good raspberry - especially as part of a yogurt parfait for breakfast!
> 
> Some days, it feels good to do that.  I love to putter and clean (at my own pace) the house.  It is also great to sit with a beverage after to enjoy the look of all the work
> 
> Well, I should shuffle a few more papers.  I'm thinking of leaving a little early today.   It's pretty slow today, and there is not much left for me to do.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...and stay safe!!!!


A raspberry almond yogurt parfait was for breakfast this morning!!




Charade67 said:


> The kitchen paint project is complete. Yay! I’ll post before and after pictures once the countertops and are installed, but until then this will give you an idea.
> 
> Before
> 
> View attachment 607223
> 
> After
> View attachment 607225
> 
> 
> Our painter was a bit of a perfectionist, but we appreciate his attention to detail.
> 
> Sounds yummy.
> 
> I hate that day too. Why can’t we just leave time alone?
> 
> We think we made a great choice. I have already had a neighbor ask me who we used. She says her kitchen looks like ours used to. (Dark and stuck in the 80’s.)
> 
> Those look really good. Raspberry pairs really well with chocolate.
> 
> 
> No need. The owner finished the job himself. I just hope he is able to find a reliable replacement painter. I know he has been swamped with work lately.
> 
> Tonight is going to be another football night, but this time I am actually going to watch the game.


Very nice Charade!!



soniam said:


> The last 2 days went so fast with little to show for it. The car got a flat/nail yesterday, so I had to take it to the tire place for repair. I had to wait 4 hours  Luckily, I suspected it was going to be a long day, especially since DH had non-stop meetings all day until 6pm. So, I brought a camping chair, book, water, and snacks. No charge for the fix though, since we had the hazard insurance. When I got home last night after picking up DS from school, I realized the I had gotten sunburned I sat in the shade the whole time outside. I didn't want to sit inside with the maskless. Plus, the weather was beautiful. It must have been due to reflections from the road or something. My arms, neck, and tops of my legs are lobstered. That basically took up all day yesterday.
> 
> I don't know where today went. I guess I talked a while with my the friend from work who stopped by to pick up the MotoGP parking passes. We won't be in town, so we gave the tickets to him. Had to pick up groceries. However, I think I spent most of the day picking out camera equipment. I almost finished reading one of my photography books, and I think it encouraged me to get some equipment for HHN photos. I bought a new tripod; ours was cheap and ancient. Got a new card reader, because DS doesn't like me borrowing his. I also picked up some new filters: polarizing and gradient ND. I had to pay extra for faster shipping to get it here before I leave. I had to buy the stuff online from a photography store; Amazon didn't have any of it. Amazon did have the photography books I wanted, but they won't come in until later next month. Hopefully I can get more done this weekend with DH gone.
> 
> Also got notified that DS has half days next Friday and the following Friday due to the Austin City Limits music festival. It's across the river from his school, and people try to park near his school and walk across the bridge. I was really worried about the 2nd Friday, because DH was going to have to get him and get to the airport for them to fly to Orlando. We had decided he should probably pick him up a little early, but no need now.
> 
> @schumigirl Added all of the ingredients to make an authentic as possible Vesper for the release of the latest Bond film. Need to go buy it now.
> 
> Hope everyone in Orlando or heading there soon has a great trip. Have a good weekend everyone.


Can't wait to see photos from your upcoming trip!
Do you do photography professionally, or as a hobby?




Lynne G said:


> A great beef filet dinner, and more night time pool time.  Had a good day, and enjoyed park time and burger lunch.  Now relaxing after a refreshing hot shower.
> 
> Little one a MIB fan, so first ride of our day:
> View attachment 607251
> 
> The sound and some of the aliens were not working, but always a fun ride.
> 
> And I always enjoy when characters are out:
> View attachment 607255
> 
> Have a good night, and yay the weekend is coming tomorrow.


Who won MIB, you or DD?




macraven said:


> I am way behind in being organized or set up for my trip
> 
> Life has gotten in the way and now I have to hustle this weekend to be ready to fly out next week
> 
> I hate stress
> 
> Mr Mac and I have an appointment with T-Mobile tomorrow late afternoon to straighten out our iPhone accounts
> Was told it would take an hour to get things redone
> I have had sprint since they became a company and have to switching over to the new set up
> 
> 
> long story about this “mess” for another time
> 
> Hope all have sweet dreams tonight!
> Tucking all the homies to bed now ..


Hope it all gets sorted quickly, so you can get ready for your trip!!



schumigirl said:


> I`ve been a day behind all week for some reason, so my week feels longer than usual.....but I think that`s good as weeks just seem to be disappearing....
> 
> Hope you did finish early and have a great weekend.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The doors look beautiful Charade.....you made a good choice, what a difference it`ll make to the room, you must be so pleased already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your son`s sunburn is better, ouch!
> 
> Oh nice cocktail! I`ve never used Kina Lillet, Vermouth usually works as a good stand in, don`t think I`ve ever seen it for sale here unless in a specialist company. Although of course it`s now called just lillet but I remember a bottle of the old named stuff hanging around my parent`s drinks cabinet for a few years! For medicinal reasons apparently.......lol......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pictures Monyk......gald you`re having such a lovely time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I hope the appointment goes well today and not too time consuming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about the new show on Netflix. Very slow and dreary start, but reviews say a little like Haunting of Hill House, give it a couple of episodes and it`ll get better. I think I guessed the twist though, or one of them.
> 
> Had a couple of pink gins last night, small ones of course and was in bed fairly early and slept like a rock.
> 
> Going to be dull today but around mid to high 60`s which will be nice for walking this morning, supposed to be meeting some friends for a mid afternoon glass of wine in our village, will see how we feel later. Will catch the qualifying for the Russian GP unless it gets rained off, and doing spicy chicken stir fries tonight.
> 
> Breakfast first though, then out walking, thrilled with the new walking shoes, they are very comfortable thankfully.
> 
> And Saturday again........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a lovely weekend  ​


Nothing nicer than a comfy pair of shoes!
Oh god, just reading that back to myself.....sounds like something my grandma would have said, lol!    




Monykalyn said:


> Pool is hopping today, got here early enough for good chairs. Nachos are enough for 4 people!
> grandson pauses long enough from slide runs to eat and then
> Back he goes!
> Hope everyone’s weekends are off to good start,  meeting up with Lynne and Patty for tour in few hours!


Love a pool day!  Super pics!








Speaking of pools, I have always wanted one....but could never justify it for the Wisconsin climate.  
Lucky if we'd get 3 months a year use.  And I know some people say they are money pits, or just a lot of work, but I'd get so much enjoyment out of one.  
If DH and I ever end up as snowbirds in retirement, we will surely have a pool! 


DH and I are meeting friends at a local Oktoberfest tonight.  We went last year and had a blast, so we figured why not go again?  Must be in my Germanic DNA, but I do enjoy a good polka band!!

Weather back up to 77 for a high tomorrow.  Think we will go golfing, since those days are numbered for this season...

Happy Saturday!!

I guess we could give this a try!!


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Pumpkin.....where did your quote go??
> 
> Yes, thank you......all being well (still not sure) we have about a 60 day countdown which isn`t bad.......
> 
> Our lamps in the dining room are on when we eat now, if we eat in the kitchen all the undercabinet lamps are on and little cosy lamps around too, so yes, the change in light is obvious now. It`s dark enough now to need lamps on in every room just after 7, completely dark by 7.45. I agree, I love that cosy autumn/winter feeling when you`re in and having something nice like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the photopass Lynne or do you just buy all the pictures individually?
> 
> Other cousin has asked me what I think of it now??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same, never raise our hands if someone is behind us. On our very first trip in 2007 we came off Splash Mountaiin and a lady said I had covered her daughter`s face in the picture.....oops. I had no idea. I did tell her it was so quiet she could go round again, place was deserted in September back then.....she wasn`t happy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I`m glad it`s cooling down for you, I remember you prefer that cooler weather. 60`s is what we had earlier, pleasant. I`m desperately trying to cling on to warmer weather!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need full service too. I want shuttles and restaurants too. The Radisson is ideal as we can walk down to either terminal and yes, I`m sure it`ll be deep cleaned, so will maybe book a cancellable room and wait to see how it goes when it does open, it`ll be neat but we might manage it.
> 
> Not much within walking distance of Manchester Airport and we use a car service to take us up there, so no use of our car, so yes, restaurants in the hotel are essential.
> 
> If this trip happens of course!!
> 
> I stayed twice at the Doubletree Suites in NYC,  just mum and I, but the space was lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like lovely weather Charade, I think you said you like it cooler too rather than blazing hot. I hope you get some perfect weather for your trip, and it`s so close now!! You must be getting excited.
> 
> lol.....I used to grip on the first time on a ride......but then I liked to relax some and not have that vice like grip on the handle.......so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting so much darker in the mornings now. I wonder when our walks will start a little later as I don`t fancy starting in the dark once it`s much colder than now. We are being spoiled with some lovely September warmth, but the chill is there in the mornings too. But, there`s something quite lovely about autumn.
> 
> Although we did notice that lovely change in colours in the trees hasn`t been as slow this year and some trees have changed very quickly to a rather miserable and dank winter brown.
> 
> Made some breakfast muffins last night with bacon to give them a try, they look nice and the aroma was very tempting last night as they were baking.
> 
> Bit of shopping to do in a couple of places, need to pop to another village as we like their deli better than the one in the town closest to us, they have olives stuffed with the hottest chillies! We do usually take the chillies out and chop them into salads or dishes. But the flavour of the spice is still there.
> 
> And it`s Friday........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday folks ​


yay for 60 day countdown!  That meme could be my neighbour 2 houses down  I’ve seen him out shoveling snow with shorts on lol!  



Lynne G said:


> Yeah Charade.  She loves sweatshirts, but rarely wears a long sleeve, even in the coldest winters.  Yay for a week countdown today.  Had a very nice meal at Amatista, so looking forward to enjoying another with you next week.
> 
> Our hallway has been very noisy.  A few toss and turns, but no little one up yet.  I do agree with her, our shower has not a lot of power. And with the soft water, eh. Don’t have that issue at home. But at home or not, I’m enjoying my tea, and a small screen.  Good thing both of us brought headphones.


I had long sleeve tee on today, 75 out according to patio thermometer lol!  I’m looking forward to Amatista too!  New one for me. 
Why is hall noisy?  Are you near elevator?



Charade67 said:


> We have had some drama this morning. Our painters are R (owns the company), J, and other guy. I don’t know his name so I will call him OG. R and OG showed up this morning and were arguing about another job. They bring in my cabinet doors and then OG tells R he needs to talk to him outside. They go outside and are gone for about 10 minutes. R come back and tells me that OG has just quit. It seems that OG has been taking too many shortcuts and R was not happy with him. OG doesn’t want to do the job to R’s standards, so he quit. Unfortunately our house is one of the places OG took some shortcuts, so R will be repainting a couple of walls today too.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might add ear plugs to my packing list.


Wow!  Well on the bright side the owner noticed the workers shabby job and is making it right!  



J'aime Paris said:


> Lots of fuss about the Hoka shoes.  I don't own them, wasn't sure if I'd like the soles.  You'll have to let me know what you think of the New Balance version.
> 
> Yes, we love our girl...shedding and all!  Our cat is a big shedder as well.  The vacuum rarely gets put away, it's used so often!!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a vodka tonic last night, mostly because I was too lazy to go downstairs to the basement bar and get the gin.  Very refreshing!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the earlier darkness either.  My least favorite day of the year is when we turn the clocks back, and have another hour of dark.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear your DD was delayed....no fun...
> 
> 
> ONE WEEK!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Another ONE WEEK person!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your last meme!!!   That is every single teenage boy in Wisconsin the majority of the winter!!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a super time with your DD!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully getting rid of OG will be better for your project.  Sounds like R is making sure all is done correctly!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided I'm going raspberry picking today.  All 3 of us adore raspberries, and there is a place to pick your own about 10 minutes from me.
> The only bummer is there are usually a fair amount of mosquitos to deal with....but I found our bug spray, and will wear long pants and sleeves.  Hopefully that will do the trick!
> View attachment 607087


I will let you know!  Haven’t worn them yet but think I will tomorrow if rain holds off on dog walk.  They felt very cushy in the store, I’d say as cushy as the Hoka, but better width for me. I am on the narrower side. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Friday morning stop in
> 
> TGIF    It feels like it was a long week.  I'm just glad the weekend is here!  Not sure what's happening yet this weekend.  But it will probably include for puttering around, meal prep a couple of things, and maybe a movie night or two.
> 
> 
> I am usually hanging on for my life - screaming/laughing like a fool - and LOVING every minute of it!!!!!!!
> 
> Yup...my sister has already been commenting about us talking about and planning a vacation.  I work outside in the public EVERYDAY.  My perspective of this whole thing is vastly different from hers.  Oh well, each to their own   Did you bring out the suitcases yet?  I know your countdown i must be in the single digits.
> 
> As much as that sucks, it's a blessing in disguise.  I can't tell you how many jobs dh has " fixed" over the years because of sub-par work.  I hope your able to find a replacement contractor soon.
> 
> YUM!!!  Those raspberries looked amazing!!!!  I love a good raspberry - especially as part of a yogurt parfait for breakfast!
> 
> Some days, it feels good to do that.  I love to putter and clean (at my own pace) the house.  It is also great to sit with a beverage after to enjoy the look of all the work
> 
> Well, I should shuffle a few more papers.  I'm thinking of leaving a little early today.   It's pretty slow today, and there is not much left for me to do.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...and stay safe!!!!


Pumpkin, I’ve had my suitcases out since Aug trip lol. Never bothered putting them away!  You’ll have to report on any reaction with 3rd vaccine!



Charade67 said:


> The kitchen paint project is complete. Yay! I’ll post before and after pictures once the countertops and are installed, but until then this will give you an idea.
> 
> Before
> 
> View attachment 607223
> 
> After
> View attachment 607225
> 
> 
> Our painter was a bit of a perfectionist, but we appreciate his attention to detail.
> 
> Sounds yummy.
> 
> I hate that day too. Why can’t we just leave time alone?
> 
> We think we made a great choice. I have already had a neighbor ask me who we used. She says her kitchen looks like ours used to. (Dark and stuck in the 80’s.)
> 
> Those look really good. Raspberry pairs really well with chocolate.
> 
> 
> No need. The owner finished the job himself. I just hope he is able to find a reliable replacement painter. I know he has been swamped with work lately.
> 
> Tonight is going to be another football night, but this time I am actually going to watch the game.


Love the cabinets!



Lynne G said:


> A great beef filet dinner, and more night time pool time.  Had a good day, and enjoyed park time and burger lunch.  Now relaxing after a refreshing hot shower.
> 
> Little one a MIB fan, so first ride of our day:
> View attachment 607251
> 
> The sound and some of the aliens were not working, but always a fun ride.
> 
> And I always enjoy when characters are out:
> View attachment 607255
> 
> Have a good night, and yay the weekend is coming tomorrow.


Where did you have the filet?  Fun pics!  I emailed Amazing pics and they said renewal in park is $99!  I don’t know how strict they are with renewal, as I didn’t renew last Dec, no point with masks on rides. 



Monykalyn said:


> very late start to today, little park time-DH wanted to get on velocicoaster again. I’m absolutely wiped out so we headed back for a rest, then dinner at Anojitos with family. I took leftovers back to resort then HHN for a couple houses. Came back early but Paige decided to do a few herself. DH and I were tired. Pool day tomorrow to rest the legs before final nite of HHN and RiP tour!
> some random HHN pics, the Kitty Kat club from UtH tour from Case Files:Legendary truth house, and the Velocioaster! Missed Lynne and her dd today as we didn’t really do too much lol!


How did you like Anojitos?  We must be the only ones that didn’t enjoy our meals there.  How was the queue on Velocicoster?  Long?  What did you think of it?  So sorry to miss you on this trip!


----------



## Sue M

Beautiful day today. My club was hosting a race, The Poker Paddle. Just a fun end of season race. Was 75 in the shade, probably 80 in the sunshine! I was down to help. Did race registration and helped move boats around. Then did timing for last heat.

Daughter & fiancé coming over for dinner tonight, bbqing steaks. They’ve been marinating all day.

Busy week coming up, with hair, Covid testing, packing, and have to make my yam/pineapple Thanksgiving dish to take over for dinner the day I return. Family friend is having the dinner this year.  I’ll make it Monday, and freeze it. But will have to remind DH to take it out of freezer before I fly home. The day before I guess.

We aren’t eatting outside tonight,gets dark too early, and the wasps are vicious this time of year. The moment they smell food they suddenly appear.  And I’m allergic.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## Sue M

Another pic of today. Boats holding on start line. This is the Burrard inlet. To the left is Vancouver and past that open(ish) ocean. Actually Vancouver Island is past so the Strait of Georgia is between us and Vancouver Island. The opposite shore past tanker in photo is North Vancouver.


----------



## macraven

Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Metro West

Beautiful pictures Sue!

Well...heading outside to sit in the fresh air for a while. 

Have a good night.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. We have had a very productive day. First Dh and I (mostly Dh) assembled our rolling kitchen island/cabinet. I swore we would never assemble furniture again, but I had not been able to find one that liked until this one.


After lunch we went to both Home Depot and Lowe’s. Dh bought a new cordless drill and I got some pull out drawers for our cabinets.





soniam said:


> I had to buy the stuff online from a photography store; Amazon didn't have any of it. Amazon did have the photography books I wanted, but they won't come in until later next month.


 Do you ever shop at B & H? I bought a lot of stuff from them ages ago when I was taking photography classes. 



Lynne G said:


> And I always enjoy when characters are out:


 Cool! I’m hoping to see the Scooby gang again. 



macraven said:


> Mr Mac and I have an appointment with T-Mobile tomorrow late afternoon to straighten out our iPhone accounts


 Hope you got everything worked out. 



schumigirl said:


> The doors look beautiful Charade.....you made a good choice, what a difference it`ll make to the room, you must be so pleased already!


 Thank you. I can’t wait to get the countertops and flooring. 



schumigirl said:


> BLT`s for lunch soon...


 I love a good BLT. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Nothing nicer than a comfy pair of shoes!
> Oh god, just reading that back to myself.....sounds like something my grandma would have said, lol!


 Comfy shows are a must. My FIL used to say “if your feet hurt then all of you hurts.”




Sue M said:


> I’m looking forward to Amatista too! New one for me.


 I’ve never eaten there either.

MonyK - Thanks for the park pictures. The nachos look so good.

Sue - Beautiful pictures.

Dh is watching college football. I think I will just sit here and do nothing for the rest of the evening.


----------



## macraven

Pull a chair up charade and sit next to me

Mr Mac is glued to the tv for college football also


----------



## macraven

Came back to add, your rolling island cabinet is sweet!

I have one so much like yours
My kitchen is small and I can put mine by the wall so it is out of the way when I don’t need to use the top for food prepping


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Came back to add, your rolling island cabinet is sweet!
> 
> I have one so much like yours
> My kitchen is small and I can put mine by the wall so it is out of the way when I don’t need to use the top for food prepping


Thanks. I also have a small kitchen and not a lot of counter space. This cart will give me a little more room for food prep and a little extra storage.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Thanks. I also have a small kitchen and not a lot of counter space. This card will give me a little more room for food prep and a little extra storage.


Looks great!  Can always use extra space!


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> Hope your son`s sunburn is better, ouch!
> 
> Oh nice cocktail! I`ve never used Kina Lillet, Vermouth usually works as a good stand in, don`t think I`ve ever seen it for sale here unless in a specialist company. Although of course it`s now called just lillet but I remember a bottle of the old named stuff hanging around my parent`s drinks cabinet for a few years! For medicinal reasons apparently.......lol......



Unfortunately, it was me who got sunburned   It's finally feeling better today, but I still have to keep the heat down in the shower.

A lot of people will substitute Lillet Blanc, since Kina Lillet isn't made anymore. However, Lillet Blanc is supposed to be sweeter than the original Kina. I have read that Cocchi Americano is a better substitute. They also recommend 100 proof vodka.



J'aime Paris said:


> Can't wait to see photos from your upcoming trip!
> Do you do photography professionally, or as a hobby?



Just a hobby. I am actually just kind of getting back into more seriously, now that I am not working. I used to love doing it all of the time, even developing my own film and prints in high school. However, I kind of got out of it in the early digital years. I have been playing around some, but I want to get back to doing less snapshotty stuff and learning Lightroom/Photoshop. I will probably be experimenting a lot on my solo days. I hate to make DH and DS wait around for me as I wait for just the right moment, set up stuff, or walk around looking for the right angle.



Sue M said:


> Another pic of today. Boats holding on start line. This is the Burrard inlet. To the left is Vancouver and past that open(ish) ocean. Actually Vancouver Island is past so the Strait of Georgia is between us and Vancouver Island. The opposite shore past tanker in photo is North Vancouver.
> View attachment 607463



Beautiful!



Charade67 said:


> Do you ever shop at B & H? I bought a lot of stuff from them ages ago when I was taking photography classes.



Kitchen looks like it is coming along nicely.

That's who I bought from. We have one locally that's pretty good that we usually use, but I wasn't sure if they would have what I wanted. Plus, we are still in stage 5, so I am trying to avoid going into places.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Nothing nicer than a comfy pair of shoes!
> Oh god, just reading that back to myself.....sounds like something my grandma would have said, lol!
> 
> DH and I are meeting friends at a local Oktoberfest tonight.  We went last year and had a blast, so we figured why not go again?  Must be in my Germanic DNA, but I do enjoy a good polka band!!
> 
> Weather back up to 77 for a high tomorrow.  Think we will go golfing, since those days are numbered for this season...
> 
> Happy Saturday!!
> 
> I guess we could give this a try!!
> View attachment 607389



lol....I say that too now......comfort is all important! 

Enjoy golfing today and hope last night was fabulous!




Charade67 said:


> Good evening. We have had a very productive day. First Dh and I (mostly Dh) assembled our rolling kitchen island/cabinet. I swore we would never assemble furniture again, but I had not been able to find one that liked until this one.
> View attachment 607467
> 
> After lunch we went to both Home Depot and Lowe’s. Dh bought a new cordless drill and I got some pull out drawers for our cabinets.
> View attachment 607468




Ideal for more space Charade, it looks good. Oh I can imagine how keen you are to get it all done......

And your trip is ever closer too......





soniam said:


> Unfortunately, it was me who got sunburned   It's finally feeling better today, but I still have to keep the heat down in the shower.
> 
> A lot of people will substitute Lillet Blanc, since Kina Lillet isn't made anymore. However, Lillet Blanc is supposed to be sweeter than the original Kina. I have read that Cocchi Americano is a better substitute. They also recommend 100 proof vodka.



Glad it`s doing better, sunburn is so painful! 

I have no real memory of the Kina Lillet, it`s been too many years since they made it, but the lillet Blanc is quite sweet. I prefer Noilly Prat vermouth, not fancy but works well. Belsazar is a good one too.

Not using 100% proof anything in drinks, I would imagine Belvedere, Lillet and any good non generic gin would work. I`ve never tried Cocchi Americano though. 





So, apparently we`re doing a 10 mile walk this morning. I`d never have had that 2nd large red wine last night if I`d known. Tom reminded me as my head hit the pillow....I don`t even remember it being arranged...but friend just sent a txt see you in half an hour???? Er, make it an hour!

Will head out soon as it`s not even sunrise yet. 

Then a little shopping for fresh and the Russian GP this afternoon on the tv. Doing a roast chicken in the Aga today, then maybe chicken noodle soup for lunch tomorrow. 

Boring breakfast as it`s so early to eat, but I`d never last too long walking without something, so will grab some toast, marmalade and tea. 



























Happy Sunday  ​


----------



## Sue M

Enjoy the walk Schumi!  So early though!  It’s 2:00 am here, can’t sleep!


----------



## schumigirl

Early start this morning.......









We did our 10 miles today after all. And it felt really good. Weather was warm with a lovely little breeze, think we had to make the most of it as weather is supposed to change this week. Won`t be cold yet, but certainly cooler with some rain forecast. 

Bacon on rolls for lunch for sure today, we`re all starving. No-one wanted to stop in at the cafe for brunch today as we all had things to do, so I`m on bacon duty today. 

Definitely being spoiled with this late September sunshine, it`s been gorgeous. 

And yes Todd, listening to the tummy today and lunch is early......


----------



## keishashadow

Stepping off the Disney treadmill to say hey al!




Poly is lovely as usual. A not quite FW view from balcony



Strolled to lake

Nice to be able to dive into bed 5 minutes later


----------



## Lynne G

Gorgeous night was had for HHN.  Was very busy, and had a great time on Patty’s private tour.  Saw all the houses and some we repeated, scare zones, some repeated too, snacked and rode mummy and grigotts twice.  By the time we got back, close to 2 am.  We did not want to close the park down.  We were tired, but great fun with all that was with us.  

Love seeing the scenic pictures from Sue and mouse time pictures from Keisha.

And Keisha, coming to the dark side soon?

Sniff, have to drop little one off this afternoon. Was nice having her with me, and she also enjoying that first HHN go round. May be a two wanting to join a tour next year.

And so, me still awake before little one. That’s fine, my feet need a rest. Not sure what she wants to do before packed up and back to home routine for her. And she should have a good flight. 90 the high today, and full of sun, with 72 the high and full sun at home.

Sunday it is, and a serene one for all. Nice Charade’s kitchen looking great, and will be nice to have dinner with you on Friday.

Ah, time for more tea, and always happy to hear Schumi having a long walk and bacon.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Stepping off the Disney treadmill to say hey al!
> 
> View attachment 607581
> 
> 
> Poly is lovely as usual. A not quite FW view from balcony
> 
> View attachment 607582
> 
> Strolled to lake
> View attachment 607578
> Nice to be able to dive into bed 5 minutes later
> View attachment 607579




HELLO!!!!!  

Love the pictures.......have an absolute blast with the fam!! 



Lynne glad you had a nice time with your daughter at HHN. 




So, we are boiling hot this afternoon.....for us anyway this late in September.......managed to sit out and enjoy afternoon tea with some little mini cakes and treats, just the two of us, but we still set it out properly. 

Chicken is simmering away, and got some lovely huge leeks at the farm shop so tomorrow is chicken and leek soup instead of noodles. 

Loving this sunshine and heat........


----------



## macraven

Lynne who did you have as a tour guide?
Sounds like you covered a lot of ground last night and had fun!


----------



## Lynne G

We had a very nice guy named Seth, Mac.  He was great to talk to, had lots of info, and started working in the tour group, all the tours not just HHN, for 18 years so far.  

Sue, we are not next to elevators, thank goodness, but toward the start of the hallway, so all from all in the back has to walk by us to go to the hallway that leads to the elevators. Why people have to yack as they stroll to the elevators, is beyond me, as I think sound also sounds louder in the hallways.

She’s alive! Guess we will go find some brunch, and little one wants to do some shopping, so that’s my schedule for now. I assume when we get back, she packs and I take her to airport. Thinking will be mid afternoon when I drop her off, so I think the traffic will not be too bad. Hoping anyway.


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday morning Sans family 

I have read back a few pages. Still trying to recover from long trip back to Southern Indiana.  Will be here until after the holidays. As I have gotten older the long car journeys are a little harder to bounce back from.



Sue M said:


> Did anyone see Space X? There was a launch I think last time we were there. I determined best spot to view was the bridge near the Studios going over to other side. Apparently quite a few others thought same.



My sister called me while we were in Cafe La Bamba having snacks before the start of our RIP Tour to tell me the ship was going off. She lives just outside Orlando. We went out with a few of the Tour staff and we watched the ship going up in the sky. It was cool.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Here is the youtube link for Michael Meyers. I didn't even think about the FB thingy



Ok......that is funny.




keishashadow said:


> we are long past the point of being able to do both parks in the day & HHN at night. Only did the long tour, then HHN together once. Couldn’t believe how many miles we racked up that day on the fitbits.



Yes, it’s a bit much to do tours and a lot of park walking during the day for sure. I was tracking our mileage walked on my Apple Watch. It’s impressive how many miles you can put in. I was happy I could spread my RIP and Unmasking the Horror Tour by a couple of Days so I could rest between those tours.




keishashadow said:


> I realize it’s been an active tropical season but, what’s with all the evening rain this year during the event? Afternoon pop up showers Usually outta there by then



On Sunday the 18th it rained buckets about 3 in the afternoon then dried up then rained buckets again at 7:30 pm. You could pretty much expect a good down pour in the evening then eventually clearing off.




Monykalyn said:


> yeah..,very humid. Quick dry with moisture wicking is best. Most rainy September I can remember - not the usual pop up showers but actual Down Pouring storms. Been lucky to miss hurricanes on previous September trips.



Yes, rain expected in September, but as you said it was pretty heavy down pours of rain. The rain poured so hard Sunday night that there were rivers of water overtaking the walks back to Portofino. You could not walk in grass to avoid the deep water as it was ankle deep mud and water on path in places was mid calf deep. It washed the dirt out of the lawn and the mulch out of the planting beds.




J'aime Paris said:


> Glad you're having a nice time!!
> That's a beautiful light!!



I had a wonderful time thank you.




schumigirl said:


> Rental car and travel insurance today........



Yes, the rental car prices have been ridiculously high.




J'aime Paris said:


> Hatley is a bit droopy and tired, you can see it in her eyes. But she did really well, and kept all of her teeth! Vet gave her an A+ for being the goodest girl!!



She is a beautiful dog. Glad to hear all went well with her vet appointment.



Lynne G said:


> So I guess I should see what’s going on. Safe travels to Robo, may the road be kind, the travel uneventful, and quick time to be had.



Thank you Lynne. Trip back home all though long was pretty uneventful thankfully.



J'aime Paris said:


> I was able to pick 6 pints before the mosquitoes drove me away! I swear bug spray is next to useless on those buggers...
> The hard work will make them taste all the better!



Beautiful raspberries.




Monykalyn said:


> some random HHN pics, the Kitty Kat club from UtH tour from Case Files:Legendary truth house, and the Velocioaster! Missed Lynne and her dd today as we didn’t really do too much lol!



Nice pictures.....I would have liked to have done the 3 house Tour to see Case Files House. I did not get anything from that house both times through. After the 6 house Unmasking the Horror Tour and RIP Tour  I was kinda of toured out. I think if I had seen Case Files during day tour it might have clicked for me better.



macraven said:


> Mr Mac and I have an appointment with T-Mobile tomorrow late afternoon to straighten out our iPhone accounts



Hope you got your phones sorted Mac.




Monykalyn said:


> Pool is hopping today, got here early enough for good chairs. Nachos are enough for 4 people!
> grandson pauses long enough from slide runs to eat and then
> Back he goes!
> Hope everyone’s weekends are off to good start, meeting up with Lynne and Patty for tour in few hours!



Nice pics of the pool and wow on the nachos. I’am sure you all had a nice tour. Patty and Joe are lovely hosts.




Sue M said:


> Beautiful day today. My club was hosting a race, The Poker Paddle. Just a fun end of season race. Was 75 in the shade, probably 80 in the sunshine! I was down to help. Did race registration and helped move boats around. Then did timing for last heat.



Beautiful pictures Sue.




Charade67 said:


> After lunch we went to both Home Depot and Lowe’s. Dh bought a new cordless drill and I got some pull out drawers for our cabinets.



Nice project. Looks and sounds  like things are coming along nicely on your remodel.

Your trip is almost here.




schumigirl said:


> We did our 10 miles today after all. And it felt really good. Weather was warm with a lovely little breeze, think we had to make the most of it as weather is supposed to change this week. Won`t be cold yet, but certainly cooler with some rain forecast.



Beautiful pic of the ocean. Finger and toes crossed you will be able to get over here for a long awaited trip. I know you all are ready. Sending good luck travel wishes for you and Tom that everything falls into place for your  trip in November.




keishashadow said:


> Stepping off the Disney treadmill to say hey al!



Nice family pictures in front of the Castle. Have a great time.




Lynne G said:


> Sniff, have to drop little one off this afternoon. Was nice having her with me, and she also enjoying that first HHN go round. May be a two wanting to join a tour next year.



Sending safe travel wishes for your daughter as she returns home. Enjoy the rest the rest of your trip Lynne. It was nice to see you.


It was a bit of a shock to leave the humid hot air of Orlando and travel 200 miles north and get out of the car and it was 63 degrees. I left Portofino about 4:30 in the morning Thursday and the humidity was 93% and it was warm out.

We had thunder, lightening and pouring rain Wednesday evening. Had a lovely evening visiting with Bobbie68 and Lynne. Then back to hotel for pack up to leave early am.

Getting settled back home. I did get a little shopping for birthdays and Christmas done while I was in Orlando.

My younger sisters birthday was yesterday and we spent the day enjoying the 4H craft fair. Then we went out for a late lunch. I gave her the birthday presents I shopped for her at Universal. She loved her Grinch backpack and Grinch shirt. She is a Grinch fan.

Went to grandsons football game Friday. That was the first game we have been able to attend this season. Son and grandson have been keeping us updated on all the other games and hubby has been listening to them on the radio.

Weather here is cool in the morning. About 54 degrees and warming into the mid 70’s during the day. Really beautiful weather.

My sister and I bought some pecan cinnamon rolls yesterday at the craft fair. There is a lady who makes the most delicious cinnamon rolls and sells them there every year. She sells out fairly quickly so we lucked out and were able to get a couple of packages.

So hubby and I enjoyed cinnamon rolls and coffee this morning.

I’am going out to putter in the yard for a little while.


For those still in Orlando enjoy your trip.


For those preparing to leave safe travels to you all.


Have a wonderful Sunday everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Sunday morning Sans family
> 
> I have read back a few pages. Still trying to recover from long trip back to Southern Indiana.  Will be here until after the holidays. As I have gotten older the long car journeys are a little harder to bounce back from.
> 
> Beautiful pic of the ocean. Finger and toes crossed you will be able to get over here for a long awaited trip. I know you all are ready. Sending good luck travel wishes for you and Tom that everything falls into place for your  trip in November.
> 
> It was a bit of a shock to leave the humid hot air of Orlando and travel 200 miles north and get out of the car and it was 63 degrees. I left Portofino about 4:30 in the morning Thursday and the humidity was 93% and it was warm out.
> 
> We had thunder, lightening and pouring rain Wednesday evening. Had a lovely evening visiting with Bobbie68 and Lynne. Then back to hotel for pack up to leave early am.
> 
> Getting settled back home. I did get a little shopping for birthdays and Christmas done while I was in Orlando.
> 
> My younger sisters birthday was yesterday and we spent the day enjoying the 4H craft fair. Then we went out for a late lunch. I gave her the birthday presents I shopped for her at Universal. She loved her Grinch backpack and Grinch shirt. She is a Grinch fan.
> 
> Went to grandsons football game Friday. That was the first game we have been able to attend this season. Son and grandson have been keeping us updated on all the other games and hubby has been listening to them on the radio.
> 
> Weather here is cool in the morning. About 54 degrees and warming into the mid 70’s during the day. Really beautiful weather.
> 
> My sister and I bought some pecan cinnamon rolls yesterday at the craft fair. There is a lady who makes the most delicious cinnamon rolls and sells them there every year. She sells out fairly quickly so we lucked out and were able to get a couple of packages.
> 
> So hubby and I enjoyed cinnamon rolls and coffee this morning.
> 
> I’am going out to putter in the yard for a little while.
> 
> 
> For those still in Orlando enjoy your trip.
> 
> 
> For those preparing to leave safe travels to you all.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday everyone.



Glad you made it home safely Robbie, and hope the journey didn`t take too much out of you. 

Thank you for the good wishes, I doubt we`ll make November as it seems awfully close now to open the borders for beginning of November and for airlines to get themselves organised, so I think we`ll focus on May as our next trip.......but it is very good news the border is opening to us again. 

Cinnamon bun for breakfast sounds wonderful, and glad you are also having some lovely weather at home after leaving Orlando. There does seem to have been a lot of rain. 

Glad you enjoyed seeing the game too.......

Have a lovely weekend and I`ve been so enjoying your TR.......


----------



## Realfoodfans

Glad to see more trip photos.  Certainly make me smile and people making memories always a bonus.
Hope you get your strength back soon Robo.  I agree travelling is harder to recover from as we get older.

I’ve been back up with my friend in Yorkshire and felt bad to leave her on her own last night though she does have lots of other support.  Took some prepared meals up and trying to encourage her to eat a little more.  Sadly still no death certificate so we couldn’t start on the plethora of paperwork but we will get there.

This morning I took Lottie with me to church. They have decided to change the format in the hope of encouraging more families to attend and it was a great success.  Our minister (who is brilliant) came over to say hello to her and asked if she would like to help him during the service.  Well of course!  She was thrilled.  Also enjoyed the band and being in the “older” group at activity time so I’m hoping she will come again soon when available.

As Schumi has said our weather has been unusually lovely for weeks now and some amazing sunsets.  We have a contractor booked now for digging out the front drive in two weeks so things are progressing.

Take care all and enjoy your trips.


----------



## Lynne G

Quick ride to airport and back, and was just turning off I 4, when she said the regular security line was fast, 5 to 7 minutes.  Now she’s relaxing with a full belly and gave her some snacks if she got hungry.  Unlike our airport, this one happily has a Starbucks.  So happy camper she is.  Hoping her flight is on time, and she should be back around dinner time.  Told older one to leave about an hour early, as she only has a carry on bag.  And it takes about 45 minutes or so to get to our City airport.  He doesn’t work in Sundays, so I’m sure he was a late and lazy day for him, before he leaves to pick her up.  

May hit the parks soon, as now I’m a solo again. Beautiful weather now, yes, and unlike those huge downpours and lots of lightning with some. Rained buckets when I arrived at the hotel. The next week looks like beautiful weather. Thank goodness.

Hope all are doing rest today.  And good to hear trip back was okay, Robo.  That is a long drive.  Was nice to enjoy some coffee and talk with you.  Hope to see ya again, next year.


----------



## Lynne G

If anyone wants the AP September button, was handout all by 2nd week, and as of today, no AP September magnet gone too.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Early start this morning.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did our 10 miles today after all. And it felt really good. Weather was warm with a lovely little breeze, think we had to make the most of it as weather is supposed to change this week. Won`t be cold yet, but certainly cooler with some rain forecast.
> 
> Bacon on rolls for lunch for sure today, we`re all starving. No-one wanted to stop in at the cafe for brunch today as we all had things to do, so I`m on bacon duty today.
> 
> Definitely being spoiled with this late September sunshine, it`s been gorgeous.
> 
> And yes Todd, listening to the tummy today and lunch is early......


 WOW...beautiful picture! Is that near your house? 

Good thing you are listening.


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Early start this morning.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did our 10 miles today after all. And it felt really good. Weather was warm with a lovely little breeze, think we had to make the most of it as weather is supposed to change this week. Won`t be cold yet, but certainly cooler with some rain forecast.
> 
> Bacon on rolls for lunch for sure today, we`re all starving. No-one wanted to stop in at the cafe for brunch today as we all had things to do, so I`m on bacon duty today.
> 
> Definitely being spoiled with this late September sunshine, it`s been gorgeous.
> 
> And yes Todd, listening to the tummy today and lunch is early......


Beautiful sunrise!  Yesterday we had a brilliant day as you saw.  Today the weather turned.  Going to rain all week.  What a difference a day makes 



keishashadow said:


> Stepping off the Disney treadmill to say hey al!
> 
> View attachment 607581
> 
> 
> Poly is lovely as usual. A not quite FW view from balcony
> 
> View attachment 607582
> 
> Strolled to lake
> View attachment 607578
> Nice to be able to dive into bed 5 minutes later
> View attachment 607579


Great photos!  When we were there toward last few days mid Aug they started bringing out 50th merch. Both dd & I bought the spirit jerseys.



Lynne G said:


> Gorgeous night was had for HHN.  Was very busy, and had a great time on Patty’s private tour.  Saw all the houses and some we repeated, scare zones, some repeated too, snacked and rode mummy and grigotts twice.  By the time we got back, close to 2 am.  We did not want to close the park down.  We were tired, but great fun with all that was with us.
> 
> Love seeing the scenic pictures from Sue and mouse time pictures from Keisha.
> 
> And Keisha, coming to the dark side soon?
> 
> Sniff, have to drop little one off this afternoon. Was nice having her with me, and she also enjoying that first HHN go round. May be a two wanting to join a tour next year.
> 
> And so, me still awake before little one. That’s fine, my feet need a rest. Not sure what she wants to do before packed up and back to home routine for her. And she should have a good flight. 90 the high today, and full of sun, with 72 the high and full sun at home.
> 
> Sunday it is, and a serene one for all. Nice Charade’s kitchen looking great, and will be nice to have dinner with you on Friday.
> 
> Ah, time for more tea, and always happy to hear Schumi having a long walk and bacon.


Glad to hear you had a good time with your daughter and Patty & Joe HNN tour!
And happy to see Orlando weather is improving for my arrival!



Lynne G said:


> We had a very nice guy named Seth, Mac.  He was great to talk to, had lots of info, and started working in the tour group, all the tours not just HHN, for 18 years so far.
> 
> Sue, we are not next to elevators, thank goodness, but toward the start of the hallway, so all from all in the back has to walk by us to go to the hallway that leads to the elevators. Why people have to yack as they stroll to the elevators, is beyond me, as I think sound also sounds louder in the hallways.
> 
> She’s alive! Guess we will go find some brunch, and little one wants to do some shopping, so that’s my schedule for now. I assume when we get back, she packs and I take her to airport. Thinking will be mid afternoon when I drop her off, so I think the traffic will not be too bad. Hoping anyway.


I agree, a lot of people don’t bother to lower their voices walking down halls.  My first HRH stay I found the hall outside our room so loud. I kept getting woken up by the late night City Walk people.  I was in first hall after elevators. So everyone coming and going walked by our room.  Last few stays were much better as we were further away from elevators!  



Robo56 said:


> Good Sunday morning Sans family
> 
> I have read back a few pages. Still trying to recover from long trip back to Southern Indiana.  Will be here until after the holidays. As I have gotten older the long car journeys are a little harder to bounce back from.
> 
> 
> 
> My sister called me while we were in Cafe La Bamba having snacks before the start of our RIP Tour to tell me the ship was going off. She lives just outside Orlando. We went out with a few of the Tour staff and we watched the ship going up in the sky. It was cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok......that is funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it’s a bit much to do tours and a lot of park walking during the day for sure. I was tracking our mileage walked on my Apple Watch. It’s impressive how many miles you can put in. I was happy I could spread my RIP and Unmasking the Horror Tour by a couple of Days so I could rest between those tours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Sunday the 18th it rained buckets about 3 in the afternoon then dried up then rained buckets again at 7:30 pm. You could pretty much expect a good down pour in the evening then eventually clearing off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, rain expected in September, but as you said it was pretty heavy down pours of rain. The rain poured so hard Sunday night that there were rivers of water overtaking the walks back to Portofino. You could not walk in grass to avoid the deep water as it was ankle deep mud and water on path in places was mid calf deep. It washed the dirt out of the lawn and the mulch out of the planting beds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a wonderful time thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the rental car prices have been ridiculously high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beautiful dog. Glad to hear all went well with her vet appointment.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lynne. Trip back home all though long was pretty uneventful thankfully.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful raspberries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pictures.....I would have liked to have done the 3 house Tour to see Case Files House. I did not get anything from that house both times through. After the 6 house Unmasking the Horror Tour and RIP Tour  I was kinda of toured out. I think if I had seen Case Files during day tour it might have clicked for me better.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you got your phones sorted Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics of the pool and wow on the nachos. I’am sure you all had a nice tour. Patty and Joe are lovely hosts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pictures Sue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice project. Looks and sounds  like things are coming along nicely on your remodel.
> 
> Your trip is almost here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pic of the ocean. Finger and toes crossed you will be able to get over here for a long awaited trip. I know you all are ready. Sending good luck travel wishes for you and Tom that everything falls into place for your  trip in November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice family pictures in front of the Castle. Have a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending safe travel wishes for your daughter as she returns home. Enjoy the rest the rest of your trip Lynne. It was nice to see you.
> 
> 
> It was a bit of a shock to leave the humid hot air of Orlando and travel 200 miles north and get out of the car and it was 63 degrees. I left Portofino about 4:30 in the morning Thursday and the humidity was 93% and it was warm out.
> 
> We had thunder, lightening and pouring rain Wednesday evening. Had a lovely evening visiting with Bobbie68 and Lynne. Then back to hotel for pack up to leave early am.
> 
> Getting settled back home. I did get a little shopping for birthdays and Christmas done while I was in Orlando.
> 
> My younger sisters birthday was yesterday and we spent the day enjoying the 4H craft fair. Then we went out for a late lunch. I gave her the birthday presents I shopped for her at Universal. She loved her Grinch backpack and Grinch shirt. She is a Grinch fan.
> 
> Went to grandsons football game Friday. That was the first game we have been able to attend this season. Son and grandson have been keeping us updated on all the other games and hubby has been listening to them on the radio.
> 
> Weather here is cool in the morning. About 54 degrees and warming into the mid 70’s during the day. Really beautiful weather.
> 
> My sister and I bought some pecan cinnamon rolls yesterday at the craft fair. There is a lady who makes the most delicious cinnamon rolls and sells them there every year. She sells out fairly quickly so we lucked out and were able to get a couple of packages.
> 
> So hubby and I enjoyed cinnamon rolls and coffee this morning.
> 
> I’am going out to putter in the yard for a little while.
> 
> 
> For those still in Orlando enjoy your trip.
> 
> 
> For those preparing to leave safe travels to you all.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday everyone.


Yay for getting in visits with Bobbie & Lynne. Always fun to connect in person!  That sounds like a wild storm, did they close the walking path?  I know at HRH we always cut through the path in the Butterfly garden. It’s mulch pathway. Would be a shock to sink down!  
Glad you made the drive back safely. How long does it take?  I had to look up on map where the state is in relation to Florida!  It’s further North than I thought.




schumigirl said:


> Glad you made it home safely Robbie, and hope the journey didn`t take too much out of you.
> 
> Thank you for the good wishes, I doubt we`ll make November as it seems awfully close now to open the borders for beginning of November and for airlines to get themselves organised, so I think we`ll focus on May as our next trip.......but it is very good news the border is opening to us again.
> 
> Cinnamon bun for breakfast sounds wonderful, and glad you are also having some lovely weather at home after leaving Orlando. There does seem to have been a lot of rain.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed seeing the game too.......
> 
> Have a lovely weekend and I`ve been so enjoying your TR.......


Sorry to hear November trip isn’t going to work. Have you officially canceled it?



Lynne G said:


> Quick ride to airport and back, and was just turning off I 4, when she said the regular security line was fast, 5 to 7 minutes.  Now she’s relaxing with a full belly and gave her some snacks if she got hungry.  Unlike our airport, this one happily has a Starbucks.  So happy camper she is.  Hoping her flight is on time, and she should be back around dinner time.  Told older one to leave about an hour early, as she only has a carry on bag.  And it takes about 45 minutes or so to get to our City airport.  He doesn’t work in Sundays, so I’m sure he was a late and lazy day for him, before he leaves to pick her up.
> 
> May hit the parks soon, as now I’m a solo again. Beautiful weather now, yes, and unlike those huge downpours and lots of lightning with some. Rained buckets when I arrived at the hotel. The next week looks like beautiful weather. Thank goodness.
> 
> Hope all are doing rest today.  And good to hear trip back was okay, Robo.  That is a long drive.  Was nice to enjoy some coffee and talk with you.  Hope to see ya again, next year.


Glad to hear daughter got to MCO with short security queues. They can really be long at times.  Worst I’ve ever seen. So I always prepare for the worst.



Lynne G said:


> If anyone wants the AP September button, was handout all by 2nd week, and as of today, no AP September magnet gone too.


We’ll hopefully since I’ll be there at beginning of Oct I’ll score both pin and mag. They do go quickly, never enough for entire month.

Total change of weather here today. Woke up to pouring rain. Going to be foul all week I think. Yesterday was the last of the sunshine for awhile. So really looking forward to Florida .  
Today I went to church, second week open with strict protocol in place. No singing, one family to a pew, and only every other pew seating. I think only 20ish people in church. And no singing, priest brings communion to you, wafer only.
And still option to attend via Zoom.

Dinner tonight is salmon Bento box!  I bought from friend, her Buddhist temple was doing a fundraiser. Since no churches are able to hold their traditional bazaars, etc.  So dd & I will have a delish dinner. DH didn’t want one so he’s having leftovers from last night.

Tomorrow going to go through things I have set out to pack, and note what else I need. Decide on flight clothing etc. Also go get my Yams & pineapple to make my Thanksgiving casserole, make and freeze it.
Tuesday I have covid test booked then hair appt. Wednesday is packing day, and make sure electronics are charged and ready. Have to be up at 2:30am  Thursday for 6am flight. Plan on getting to airport at 4:00. I think that’s when security opens. Not much point getting there earlier.

Getting hungry!  I think we’ll have an early 5:00 dinner.  We had a big breakfast of Bacon, sausage & eggs this morning so nobody was hungry for lunch.


----------



## Charade67

I think I had a couple of years taken off my life today.  Dh and I decided to go see a movie. While watching the movie I felt my phone vibrate. I looked and it was my sister.  I feared the worst. I went out to the lobby and called her back. It turned out that she just wanted to talk to me about the possibility of Mom moving in with her. I guess Mom has finally had enough of my aunt fussing at her.  I told her I would call her back after the movie was over. 



schumigirl said:


> Early start this morning.......


 Beautiful sunrise. 



keishashadow said:


> Stepping off the Disney treadmill to say hey al!


 I'm a little envious. We were there for the 25th and wanted to be there for the 50th.  It might happen. More on that later.



Lynne G said:


> Gorgeous night was had for HHN. Was very busy, and had a great time on Patty’s private tour. Saw all the houses and some we repeated, scare zones, some repeated too, snacked and rode mummy and grigotts twice. By the time we got back, close to 2 am. We did not want to close the park down. We were tired, but great fun with all that was with us.


Sounds like a great time. It's great that your daughter was able to spend some time with you there.



Robo56 said:


> It was a bit of a shock to leave the humid hot air of Orlando and travel 200 miles north and get out of the car and it was 63 degrees. I left Portofino about 4:30 in the morning Thursday and the humidity was 93% and it was warm out.


 So not looking forward to the humidity. 



Sue M said:


> I agree, a lot of people don’t bother to lower their voices walking down halls.


 I hate that. People seem to forget their indoor voices. 



Sue M said:


> Tomorrow going to go through things I have set out to pack,


I think I might bing my suitcase upstairs tomorrow. 


Dh announced today that he really wants to go back to Disney during the 50th celebration. It looks like I am going to start planning a spring break trip. I know it will be crowded, but that's the only time we can go except for another summer trip.


----------



## Sue M

Charade my oldest dd really wants to go for 50th. We were just there in August. But since I have UOAP I want to make the most out of it and get a second trip in on it.  It’s a 6+ hr flight for us so we don’t go more than 2x a year. I‘m thinking summer Uni/Seaworld/Dolphin cove trip.


----------



## soniam

Lynne G said:


> We had a very nice guy named Seth, Mac.  He was great to talk to, had lots of info, and started working in the tour group, all the tours not just HHN, for 18 years so far.



Was his name Seth Oberman, or something like that? Shorter with short brown hair, a little ponchy? If so, that was my first RIP tour guide. He was amazing!!!!!! I tried to get him last time, but I got someone else instead.



schumigirl said:


> Thank you for the good wishes, I doubt we`ll make November as it seems awfully close now to open the borders for beginning of November and for airlines to get themselves organised, so I think we`ll focus on May as our next trip.......but it is very good news the border is opening to us again.



Keeping fingers crossed for you.

Mmmm, marmalade. I love marmalade. It's the reason I started making jam, because I couldn't find good marmalade to buy here. I can't wait to start eating sugar again.


----------



## Lynne G

Yes Son, I think he was the same guy.  Very nice, knowledgeable man.  

Little one said flight was fine, and back at home, chilling .  Glad to hear she got back safely.


----------



## macraven

Lynne,  Seth is a great person, you had a smart tour guide!

I have been tied up at home today so tomorrow will need to organize and pack for my trip
Wish me luck as I am way behind in preparation for it

Stupid phone issues and will be back at T-Mobile tomorrow for straightening it out
I’m sure it can be taken care of as I will be buying the phone out and no glitches with the T-Mobile/Sprint set up

Yesterday Mr Mac and I went to Sprint/ T-Mobile to do the switch over now instead of waiting for August (?) next year when the merger is over

I was under a lease with my phone and will buy out my contact so we don’t have to deal with upcoming issues
 only two more payments as it is 

It’s always something that I have to deal with before I make a trip….. timing is always off for me
Ugh..
Other than this aggravation, I’m doing fine 

Hope all the homies are doing good!


----------



## Sue M

Anyone watching Dead tonight?   Wow!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> WOW...beautiful picture! Is that near your house?
> 
> Good thing you are listening.



Yes, it`s 10 minute walk down to the beach from our home, or a 4 minute drive.....we usually drive down, park and then walk. We`re lucky all our homes have been right beside the water almost, last one was a litte further but only by a few minutes. Water in front and open countryside behind is suits us just fine. 

Yes, if the tummy growls feed it.......lol.......

Do you remember Tom`s face when I forgot to tell him I put Tabasco in the sandwich? It was in the Boulangerie and I think it was after the Christmas parade.....lol.....he still talks about that surprise......oops!! 




Sue M said:


> Sorry to hear November trip isn’t going to work. Have you officially canceled it?



No, we haven`t cancelled anything. We`re just waiting on the official opening date from the White House for us to be able to fly in again. Lots of rumours but no confirmation yet.....hoping it`ll be this week sometime. Some think end of November is likely, which would be too late for us, but some are saying early November.....who knows.....

But, after 5 cancelled trips, we keep smiling, not much else we can do and we`re very lucky we have visited an awful lot of times, I know some who are still waiting on their first trip.






Charade67 said:


> I think I had a couple of years taken off my life today.  Dh and I decided to go see a movie. While watching the movie I felt my phone vibrate. I looked and it was my sister.  I feared the worst. I went out to the lobby and called her back. It turned out that she just wanted to talk to me about the possibility of Mom moving in with her. I guess Mom has finally had enough of my aunt fussing at her.  I told her I would call her back after the movie was over.
> 
> Beautiful sunrise.
> 
> Dh announced today that he really wants to go back to Disney during the 50th celebration. It looks like I am going to start planning a spring break trip. I know it will be crowded, but that's the only time we can go except for another summer trip.



Thank you, I love the beaches around us here. Not as scenic as the ones I grew up with, but all the same very pretty. 

Oh that would have given you a scare for sure! I hope it works out with her moving in with your sister, would that be good news for you, hope so.

Crowds or not, go for the trip Charade......life is too short to stay home. 





soniam said:


> Keeping fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Mmmm, marmalade. I love marmalade. It's the reason I started making jam, because I couldn't find good marmalade to buy here. I can't wait to start eating sugar again.



Thanks soniam.....

I adore marmalade, but I`m the only one who does in this house. I`ve never made any kind of preserve but lucky to have a farmer close by who has her own little cottage industry and makes preserves, chutney`s and pies, so we benefit a lot from that. And I get the jars to myself too.....lol......hope you can find a good one to try. 





macraven said:


> Lynne,  Seth is a great person, you had a smart tour guide!
> 
> I have been tied up at home today so tomorrow will need to organize and pack for my trip
> Wish me luck as I am way behind in preparation for it
> 
> Stupid phone issues and will be back at T-Mobile tomorrow for straightening it out
> I’m sure it can be taken care of as I will be buying the phone out and no glitches with the T-Mobile/Sprint set up
> 
> Yesterday Mr Mac and I went to Sprint/ T-Mobile to do the switch over now instead of waiting for August (?) next year when the merger is over
> 
> I was under a lease with my phone and will buy out my contact so we don’t have to deal with upcoming issues
> only two more payments as it is
> 
> It’s always something that I have to deal with before I make a trip….. timing is always off for me
> Ugh..
> Other than this aggravation, I’m doing fine
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing good!



I know, there`s always something before a trip! But, you got it sorted....now you can think about packing.......lol......

And it`s almost here!! 



Well, the weather has finally changed. It has been blowing a hoolie all night long and to be much cooler from today, although forecast is showing similar temps, just mixed with rain, a lot of rain! 

It`s been nice though. So, no walking this morning. 

Kyle is back to the office today....with real people again, so he is quite happy, we have some things to do around town and pick up a few things we`ve ordered and hopefully not need fuel as we are having a panic buying crisis here......everyone has been told not to panic and it`ll be fine, but of course, people panic. I think our tank is full as we usually don`t let it go below 3/4 tank. Some places were limiting purchases to around £40 each, that would barely be a drop in our tank. But, hopefully it`ll sort itself out. 

Home made chicken and leek soup for lunch today, so have mixed up some bread and it`ll be baking soon, had some olives left over, so chopped them up into it too.

No idea for dinner. 

But, Monday again, I have a birthday every day this week, so need to drop of several cards and gifts today, hopefully get them all dropped off early. 



























Have a very happy Monday ​


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Hoping that this isn’t another boring week that just drags on.

The trip I started planning in January is almost here. I think today I will do some laundry so it’s not all waiting for me when I get back. I can’t think of anything else I need to do, so I guess I just wait until it is time to pack.


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Monday it is.  Sunny and will be 90 degrees.  Yay, now this is the weather I like.  

Charade, what a scare. I hope move in with sister helps mom be happy. Maybe you will get better communication about her care, when she is with your sister. Yay, when the countdown is getting ever so closer, it is good to get away, and refresh and relax. I’m a last minute packer. Always been. And, that whatever you forgot, most likely you can find it around here. Target, Walmart, grocery stores, and a nice mall are not far from these hotels. Plus, we like to eat at places outside the resort too. Safe travels.

And safe travels to Patty, as she’s done this trip. I’m sure she will be back in another month or so.

Schumi, with all the rumors and should come out soon, I hope the actual day the international travel starts will be announced soon. Hope your Monday is relaxing, as nice to hear Kyle is back to working in his office.

And Mac, yeah always something to get your attention off a coming up trip. When do you arrive?

Hmm, what I am doing? Well, made tea, and hearing noises in the hallway. Not ready to get ready yet. Particularly with express pass, and the few rides open during early entry, I’m not in a hurry. See, that’s the beauty in being in relax mode, and being solo, as not to have anyone to say, let’s get going.

Marvelous Monday homies.


----------



## macraven

Lynne I leave early morning 
tomorrow


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Mac, just  text me if you want to meet up.  Safe flight and hope your phone issue gets straightened out quick.  Woot!  One night sleep countdown for Mac.  

Eh, May go to find breakfast, like a slice of cake and iced coffee.  People watch.  Do have dinner set with Bobbie though, so looking forward to that later today.


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels to Sue this week too. Hope to say hello to you, if you’d like.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Sue M said:


> View attachment 607449View attachment 607449
> Beautiful day today. My club was hosting a race, The Poker Paddle. Just a fun end of season race. Was 75 in the shade, probably 80 in the sunshine! I was down to help. Did race registration and helped move boats around. Then did timing for last heat.
> 
> Daughter & fiancé coming over for dinner tonight, bbqing steaks. They’ve been marinating all day.
> 
> Busy week coming up, with hair, Covid testing, packing, and have to make my yam/pineapple Thanksgiving dish to take over for dinner the day I return. Family friend is having the dinner this year.  I’ll make it Monday, and freeze it. But will have to remind DH to take it out of freezer before I fly home. The day before I guess.
> 
> We aren’t eatting outside tonight,gets dark too early, and the wasps are vicious this time of year. The moment they smell food they suddenly appear.  And I’m allergic.
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


What a beautiful picture!!

Your busy week will fly by and you'll be in Florida before you know it!!




Sue M said:


> Another pic of today. Boats holding on start line. This is the Burrard inlet. To the left is Vancouver and past that open(ish) ocean. Actually Vancouver Island is past so the Strait of Georgia is between us and Vancouver Island. The opposite shore past tanker in photo is North Vancouver.
> View attachment 607463


Gorgeous!!



Charade67 said:


> Good evening. We have had a very productive day. First Dh and I (mostly Dh) assembled our rolling kitchen island/cabinet. I swore we would never assemble furniture again, but I had not been able to find one that liked until this one.
> View attachment 607467
> 
> After lunch we went to both Home Depot and Lowe’s. Dh bought a new cordless drill and I got some pull out drawers for our cabinets.
> View attachment 607468
> 
> 
> Do you ever shop at B & H? I bought a lot of stuff from them ages ago when I was taking photography classes.
> 
> Cool! I’m hoping to see the Scooby gang again.
> 
> Hope you got everything worked out.
> 
> Thank you. I can’t wait to get the countertops and flooring.
> 
> I love a good BLT.
> 
> Comfy shows are a must. My FIL used to say “if your feet hurt then all of you hurts.”
> 
> 
> I’ve never eaten there either.
> 
> MonyK - Thanks for the park pictures. The nachos look so good.
> 
> Sue - Beautiful pictures.
> 
> Dh is watching college football. I think I will just sit here and do nothing for the rest of the evening.


Nice rolling island!



schumigirl said:


> lol....I say that too now......comfort is all important!
> 
> Enjoy golfing today and hope last night was fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ideal for more space Charade, it looks good. Oh I can imagine how keen you are to get it all done......
> 
> And your trip is ever closer too......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad it`s doing better, sunburn is so painful!
> 
> I have no real memory of the Kina Lillet, it`s been too many years since they made it, but the lillet Blanc is quite sweet. I prefer Noilly Prat vermouth, not fancy but works well. Belsazar is a good one too.
> 
> Not using 100% proof anything in drinks, I would imagine Belvedere, Lillet and any good non generic gin would work. I`ve never tried Cocchi Americano though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, apparently we`re doing a 10 mile walk this morning. I`d never have had that 2nd large red wine last night if I`d known. Tom reminded me as my head hit the pillow....I don`t even remember it being arranged...but friend just sent a txt see you in half an hour???? Er, make it an hour!
> 
> Will head out soon as it`s not even sunrise yet.
> 
> Then a little shopping for fresh and the Russian GP this afternoon on the tv. Doing a roast chicken in the Aga today, then maybe chicken noodle soup for lunch tomorrow.
> 
> Boring breakfast as it`s so early to eat, but I`d never last too long walking without something, so will grab some toast, marmalade and tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday  ​


Golden Girls fan?  I think that show is hilarious!



schumigirl said:


> Early start this morning.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did our 10 miles today after all. And it felt really good. Weather was warm with a lovely little breeze, think we had to make the most of it as weather is supposed to change this week. Won`t be cold yet, but certainly cooler with some rain forecast.
> 
> Bacon on rolls for lunch for sure today, we`re all starving. No-one wanted to stop in at the cafe for brunch today as we all had things to do, so I`m on bacon duty today.
> 
> Definitely being spoiled with this late September sunshine, it`s been gorgeous.
> 
> And yes Todd, listening to the tummy today and lunch is early......


What a beautiful sunrise!!



keishashadow said:


> Stepping off the Disney treadmill to say hey al!
> 
> View attachment 607581
> 
> 
> Poly is lovely as usual. A not quite FW view from balcony
> 
> View attachment 607582
> 
> Strolled to lake
> View attachment 607578
> Nice to be able to dive into bed 5 minutes later
> View attachment 607579


Poly is still my favorite resort!

Love all your shirts!!




schumigirl said:


> HELLO!!!!!
> 
> Love the pictures.......have an absolute blast with the fam!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne glad you had a nice time with your daughter at HHN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, we are boiling hot this afternoon.....for us anyway this late in September.......managed to sit out and enjoy afternoon tea with some little mini cakes and treats, just the two of us, but we still set it out properly.
> 
> Chicken is simmering away, and got some lovely huge leeks at the farm shop so tomorrow is chicken and leek soup instead of noodles.
> 
> Loving this sunshine and heat........


A creamy leek soup is tops!!



Robo56 said:


> Good Sunday morning Sans family
> 
> I have read back a few pages. Still trying to recover from long trip back to Southern Indiana.  Will be here until after the holidays. As I have gotten older the long car journeys are a little harder to bounce back from.
> 
> 
> 
> My sister called me while we were in Cafe La Bamba having snacks before the start of our RIP Tour to tell me the ship was going off. She lives just outside Orlando. We went out with a few of the Tour staff and we watched the ship going up in the sky. It was cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok......that is funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it’s a bit much to do tours and a lot of park walking during the day for sure. I was tracking our mileage walked on my Apple Watch. It’s impressive how many miles you can put in. I was happy I could spread my RIP and Unmasking the Horror Tour by a couple of Days so I could rest between those tours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Sunday the 18th it rained buckets about 3 in the afternoon then dried up then rained buckets again at 7:30 pm. You could pretty much expect a good down pour in the evening then eventually clearing off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, rain expected in September, but as you said it was pretty heavy down pours of rain. The rain poured so hard Sunday night that there were rivers of water overtaking the walks back to Portofino. You could not walk in grass to avoid the deep water as it was ankle deep mud and water on path in places was mid calf deep. It washed the dirt out of the lawn and the mulch out of the planting beds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a wonderful time thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the rental car prices have been ridiculously high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beautiful dog. Glad to hear all went well with her vet appointment.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lynne. Trip back home all though long was pretty uneventful thankfully.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful raspberries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pictures.....I would have liked to have done the 3 house Tour to see Case Files House. I did not get anything from that house both times through. After the 6 house Unmasking the Horror Tour and RIP Tour  I was kinda of toured out. I think if I had seen Case Files during day tour it might have clicked for me better.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you got your phones sorted Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics of the pool and wow on the nachos. I’am sure you all had a nice tour. Patty and Joe are lovely hosts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pictures Sue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice project. Looks and sounds  like things are coming along nicely on your remodel.
> 
> Your trip is almost here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pic of the ocean. Finger and toes crossed you will be able to get over here for a long awaited trip. I know you all are ready. Sending good luck travel wishes for you and Tom that everything falls into place for your  trip in November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice family pictures in front of the Castle. Have a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending safe travel wishes for your daughter as she returns home. Enjoy the rest the rest of your trip Lynne. It was nice to see you.
> 
> 
> It was a bit of a shock to leave the humid hot air of Orlando and travel 200 miles north and get out of the car and it was 63 degrees. I left Portofino about 4:30 in the morning Thursday and the humidity was 93% and it was warm out.
> 
> We had thunder, lightening and pouring rain Wednesday evening. Had a lovely evening visiting with Bobbie68 and Lynne. Then back to hotel for pack up to leave early am.
> 
> Getting settled back home. I did get a little shopping for birthdays and Christmas done while I was in Orlando.
> 
> My younger sisters birthday was yesterday and we spent the day enjoying the 4H craft fair. Then we went out for a late lunch. I gave her the birthday presents I shopped for her at Universal. She loved her Grinch backpack and Grinch shirt. She is a Grinch fan.
> 
> Went to grandsons football game Friday. That was the first game we have been able to attend this season. Son and grandson have been keeping us updated on all the other games and hubby has been listening to them on the radio.
> 
> Weather here is cool in the morning. About 54 degrees and warming into the mid 70’s during the day. Really beautiful weather.
> 
> My sister and I bought some pecan cinnamon rolls yesterday at the craft fair. There is a lady who makes the most delicious cinnamon rolls and sells them there every year. She sells out fairly quickly so we lucked out and were able to get a couple of packages.
> 
> So hubby and I enjoyed cinnamon rolls and coffee this morning.
> 
> I’am going out to putter in the yard for a little while.
> 
> 
> For those still in Orlando enjoy your trip.
> 
> 
> For those preparing to leave safe travels to you all.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday everyone.


Glad you're home safe!

Cinnamon pecan rolls, yum!!



Realfoodfans said:


> Glad to see more trip photos.  Certainly make me smile and people making memories always a bonus.
> Hope you get your strength back soon Robo.  I agree travelling is harder to recover from as we get older.
> 
> I’ve been back up with my friend in Yorkshire and felt bad to leave her on her own last night though she does have lots of other support.  Took some prepared meals up and trying to encourage her to eat a little more.  Sadly still no death certificate so we couldn’t start on the plethora of paperwork but we will get there.
> 
> This morning I took Lottie with me to church. They have decided to change the format in the hope of encouraging more families to attend and it was a great success.  Our minister (who is brilliant) came over to say hello to her and asked if she would like to help him during the service.  Well of course!  She was thrilled.  Also enjoyed the band and being in the “older” group at activity time so I’m hoping she will come again soon when available.
> 
> As Schumi has said our weather has been unusually lovely for weeks now and some amazing sunsets.  We have a contractor booked now for digging out the front drive in two weeks so things are progressing.
> 
> Take care all and enjoy your trips.


You are a devoted friend Real.....I'm sure she appreciates it immensely...



Sue M said:


> Beautiful sunrise!  Yesterday we had a brilliant day as you saw.  Today the weather turned.  Going to rain all week.  What a difference a day makes
> 
> 
> Great photos!  When we were there toward last few days mid Aug they started bringing out 50th merch. Both dd & I bought the spirit jerseys.
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you had a good time with your daughter and Patty & Joe HNN tour!
> And happy to see Orlando weather is improving for my arrival!
> 
> 
> I agree, a lot of people don’t bother to lower their voices walking down halls.  My first HRH stay I found the hall outside our room so loud. I kept getting woken up by the late night City Walk people.  I was in first hall after elevators. So everyone coming and going walked by our room.  Last few stays were much better as we were further away from elevators!
> 
> 
> Yay for getting in visits with Bobbie & Lynne. Always fun to connect in person!  That sounds like a wild storm, did they close the walking path?  I know at HRH we always cut through the path in the Butterfly garden. It’s mulch pathway. Would be a shock to sink down!
> Glad you made the drive back safely. How long does it take?  I had to look up on map where the state is in relation to Florida!  It’s further North than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear November trip isn’t going to work. Have you officially canceled it?
> 
> 
> Glad to hear daughter got to MCO with short security queues. They can really be long at times.  Worst I’ve ever seen. So I always prepare for the worst.
> 
> 
> We’ll hopefully since I’ll be there at beginning of Oct I’ll score both pin and mag. They do go quickly, never enough for entire month.
> 
> Total change of weather here today. Woke up to pouring rain. Going to be foul all week I think. Yesterday was the last of the sunshine for awhile. So really looking forward to Florida ☀.
> Today I went to church, second week open with strict protocol in place. No singing, one family to a pew, and only every other pew seating. I think only 20ish people in church. And no singing, priest brings communion to you, wafer only.
> And still option to attend via Zoom.
> 
> Dinner tonight is salmon Bento box!  I bought from friend, her Buddhist temple was doing a fundraiser. Since no churches are able to hold their traditional bazaars, etc.  So dd & I will have a delish dinner. DH didn’t want one so he’s having leftovers from last night.
> 
> Tomorrow going to go through things I have set out to pack, and note what else I need. Decide on flight clothing etc. Also go get my Yams & pineapple to make my Thanksgiving casserole, make and freeze it.
> Tuesday I have covid test booked then hair appt. Wednesday is packing day, and make sure electronics are charged and ready. Have to be up at 2:30am  Thursday for 6am flight. Plan on getting to airport at 4:00. I think that’s when security opens. Not much point getting there earlier.
> 
> Getting hungry!  I think we’ll have an early 5:00 dinner.  We had a big breakfast of Bacon, sausage & eggs this morning so nobody was hungry for lunch.


Another traveler with a busy week ahead!  It will pass quickly and you'll be on your way!!




Charade67 said:


> I think I had a couple of years taken off my life today.  Dh and I decided to go see a movie. While watching the movie I felt my phone vibrate. I looked and it was my sister.  I feared the worst. I went out to the lobby and called her back. It turned out that she just wanted to talk to me about the possibility of Mom moving in with her. I guess Mom has finally had enough of my aunt fussing at her.  I told her I would call her back after the movie was over.
> 
> Beautiful sunrise.
> 
> I'm a little envious. We were there for the 25th and wanted to be there for the 50th.  It might happen. More on that later.
> 
> Sounds like a great time. It's great that your daughter was able to spend some time with you there.
> 
> So not looking forward to the humidity.
> 
> I hate that. People seem to forget their indoor voices.
> 
> 
> I think I might bing my suitcase upstairs tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Dh announced today that he really wants to go back to Disney during the 50th celebration. It looks like I am going to start planning a spring break trip. I know it will be crowded, but that's the only time we can go except for another summer trip.


Maybe the change will be good for your mother...

It's always nice to have another trip on the horizon!!



soniam said:


> Was his name Seth Oberman, or something like that? Shorter with short brown hair, a little ponchy? If so, that was my first RIP tour guide. He was amazing!!!!!! I tried to get him last time, but I got someone else instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Mmmm, marmalade. I love marmalade. It's the reason I started making jam, because I couldn't find good marmalade to buy here. I can't wait to start eating sugar again.


How are you able to be so dedicated to healthy choices?  It's one of my most difficult hurdles...
Good for you!




schumigirl said:


> Yes, it`s 10 minute walk down to the beach from our home, or a 4 minute drive.....we usually drive down, park and then walk. We`re lucky all our homes have been right beside the water almost, last one was a litte further but only by a few minutes. Water in front and open countryside behind is suits us just fine.
> 
> Yes, if the tummy growls feed it.......lol.......
> 
> Do you remember Tom`s face when I forgot to tell him I put Tabasco in the sandwich? It was in the Boulangerie and I think it was after the Christmas parade.....lol.....he still talks about that surprise......oops!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we haven`t cancelled anything. We`re just waiting on the official opening date from the White House for us to be able to fly in again. Lots of rumours but no confirmation yet.....hoping it`ll be this week sometime. Some think end of November is likely, which would be too late for us, but some are saying early November.....who knows.....
> 
> But, after 5 cancelled trips, we keep smiling, not much else we can do and we`re very lucky we have visited an awful lot of times, I know some who are still waiting on their first trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I love the beaches around us here. Not as scenic as the ones I grew up with, but all the same very pretty.
> 
> Oh that would have given you a scare for sure! I hope it works out with her moving in with your sister, would that be good news for you, hope so.
> 
> Crowds or not, go for the trip Charade......life is too short to stay home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks soniam.....
> 
> I adore marmalade, but I`m the only one who does in this house. I`ve never made any kind of preserve but lucky to have a farmer close by who has her own little cottage industry and makes preserves, chutney`s and pies, so we benefit a lot from that. And I get the jars to myself too.....lol......hope you can find a good one to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, there`s always something before a trip! But, you got it sorted....now you can think about packing.......lol......
> 
> And it`s almost here!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the weather has finally changed. It has been blowing a hoolie all night long and to be much cooler from today, although forecast is showing similar temps, just mixed with rain, a lot of rain!
> 
> It`s been nice though. So, no walking this morning.
> 
> Kyle is back to the office today....with real people again, so he is quite happy, we have some things to do around town and pick up a few things we`ve ordered and hopefully not need fuel as we are having a panic buying crisis here......everyone has been told not to panic and it`ll be fine, but of course, people panic. I think our tank is full as we usually don`t let it go below 3/4 tank. Some places were limiting purchases to around £40 each, that would barely be a drop in our tank. But, hopefully it`ll sort itself out.
> 
> Home made chicken and leek soup for lunch today, so have mixed up some bread and it`ll be baking soon, had some olives left over, so chopped them up into it too.
> 
> No idea for dinner.
> 
> But, Monday again, I have a birthday every day this week, so need to drop of several cards and gifts today, hopefully get them all dropped off early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a very happy Monday ​


So happy for Kyle!!!  I bet he was thrilled to go into his office!




Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. Hoping that this isn’t another boring week that just drags on.
> 
> The trip I started planning in January is almost here. I think today I will do some laundry so it’s not all waiting for me when I get back. I can’t think of anything else I need to do, so I guess I just wait until it is time to pack.


It's almost time......



Lynne G said:


> Happy Monday it is.  Sunny and will be 90 degrees.  Yay, now this is the weather I like.
> 
> Charade, what a scare. I hope move in with sister helps mom be happy. Maybe you will get better communication about her care, when she is with your sister. Yay, when the countdown is getting ever so closer, it is good to get away, and refresh and relax. I’m a last minute packer. Always been. And, that whatever you forgot, most likely you can find it around here. Target, Walmart, grocery stores, and a nice mall are not far from these hotels. Plus, we like to eat at places outside the resort too. Safe travels.
> 
> And safe travels to Patty, as she’s done this trip. I’m sure she will be back in another month or so.
> 
> Schumi, with all the rumors and should come out soon, I hope the actual day the international travel starts will be announced soon. Hope your Monday is relaxing, as nice to hear Kyle is back to working in his office.
> 
> And Mac, yeah always something to get your attention off a coming up trip. When do you arrive?
> 
> Hmm, what I am doing? Well, made tea, and hearing noises in the hallway. Not ready to get ready yet. Particularly with express pass, and the few rides open during early entry, I’m not in a hurry. See, that’s the beauty in being in relax mode, and being solo, as not to have anyone to say, let’s get going.
> 
> Marvelous Monday homies.


Glad your time with DD was wonderful!




macraven said:


> Lynne I leave early morning
> tomorrow


Safe travles Mac!!







We had a busy and fun weekend!  On Saturday, DH and I met friends at a local Oktoberfest celebration.  We watched the Dachshund races, and boy were they adorable!!!  Ace Skywalker won the race!  He was such a cutie!  We enjoyed some German drinks and food....and listened to a couple polka bands.  A really nice time!

Sunday morning we golfed 9 holes.  Our weather won't hold out forever, so the days to golf are almost finished for this season.  It was a bit windy, but very nice out.  DH is a very good golfer, and I go along mostly for the fresh air, lol!
In the afternoon, we took the dogs on a hike in a beautiful wooded area.  We choose the medium difficulty trail, since our little dog cannot go as far.  I would have carried him part of the way if necessary, but no need.  He did great!!

And for supper we had my homemade turkey pot pie, delish!   And then we watched the Packer game, where they pulled out the win in the last seconds!!!


Have a few errands to run today, including picking up a birthday present.  And odds and ends groceries, as always.  I think the dry cleaning will be ready to grab as well.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Paris.  Sounded like a fun weekend for you.  Those weenie dog races are so funny.  I like watching them run.  

Am indeed having iced coffee and just finished off my cake.  Steady stream of people coming from the garages, including a family that stopped by me, and asked which way to the Studios.  Um, go down and head right, as you see the globe, park is just over the bridge.  Not the first that asked for directions.  Am I a tour guide?  Didn’t think so.  Thought I looked like a tourist AP holder. LoL


----------



## Lynne G

And for Mac:


----------



## Charade67

Thankfully today has been fairly busy. I came in to find 8 voicemail messages and 7 email to deal with. I also finally got some information from Anthem about our “insurance fraud” person, so I will be working on that after lunch.




Lynne G said:


> Charade, what a scare. I hope move in with sister helps mom be happy. Maybe you will get better communication about her care, when she is with your sister. Yay, when the countdown is getting ever so closer, it is good to get away, and refresh and relax. I’m a last minute packer. Always been. And, that whatever you forgot, most likely you can find it around here. Target, Walmart, grocery stores, and a nice mall are not far from these hotels. Plus, we like to eat at places outside the resort too. Safe travels.


 I hope Mom will be better off with my sister. Right now she is the only one of us who has a house with no stairs, so I know that will be better for her. 
Im not going to have a car on my trip, so if I forget something I will have to make due without.



J'aime Paris said:


> Maybe the change will be good for your mother...


 I can’t imagine it could be much worse. My sister drives me nuts, but I still think she will be better for Mom that my aunt is. 



J'aime Paris said:


> We had a busy and fun weekend! On Saturday, DH and I met friends at a local Oktoberfest celebration. We watched the Dachshund races, and boy were they adorable!!! Ace Skywalker won the race! He was such a cutie! We enjoyed some German drinks and food....and listened to a couple polka bands. A really nice time!


 Sounds  like a lot of fun. I have a friend who loves dachshunds. She would have enjoyed that.

I have about 20 minutes of lunch left then time to tackle the insurance problem.


----------



## macraven

Well.... have not packed a thing yet 
Been tied up with Sprint - T-Mobile change and just decided to pay off my last month of leasing and be done with it 
Could not get an appointment past weeks 
Took first available one!

Have been with Sprint over 21 years and it was easier to to the switch now as could lock in to a T-Mobile deal at much lower price 

We have been on T-Mobile since the 3 year conversion started but paying thru the Sprint system
Have been getting the perks from them for a long time
But time has come to switch now as T-Mobile has a special rate set up for sprint users to  if they lock in this month
$80 cheaper for the monthly contract 
Their special deal ends late October so easier to take care of of it now than after my trip 

signed in for my flight now that I am home and seeing delta overbooked and offering $$$ to anyone to take a later flight


So once I hit the grocery store today, will pack the suitcase I will be ready
I will not be on to chit chat but will check threads out before I go to bed
Have not packed so will be doing that soon 

Hugs to all !
See you on the other side soon!


----------



## Sue M

Schumi hoping for the best for your trip.

Charade, I’ll be putting finishing touches on what I’m packing today.  I just can’t leave packing to last moment! 
Hope your mom settles in with your sister. 
I never have a car at Universal or WDW. The few times I go off site I Uber/Lyft, way cheaper than car rental + parking fee. 

Lynne enjoy your relaxing day!  You will be seeing me at SF dinner!

Paris thanks!  Lucky to live in a beautiful part of the world. Yes week will pass quickly!  Just have to get my butt in gear this morning!  Ha.
Dachshund races are hilarious!  And Bassett races too!  There have been several held here from time to time.  Sounds like you had a nice weekend.  My husband is lamenting the end of golf season here!  

It really downpoured last night here. I’m going to jump in shower and get moving and throw a small load of laundry in, do my errands, then come home and finalize packing items. Down to the final crunch!  Tomorrow Covid testing and hair!  
Wednesday evening will put clothing in suitcase.


----------



## Sue M

Mac sounds like a good time to take advantage of extra savings!  Wish it could have gone a bit smoother for you.   I think when big telecom companies merge its almost never good for the consumer. 
See you on the other side!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I blinked and it was Monday morning and I was getting ready for work 

Busy and not busy weekend.  Did some puttering and cleaning.  Went out to grocery shop, and prepped a couple meals as well.  I just like to have those prepped meals for quick weeknight meals, or for dh and boys to whip up when I'm working an evening shift.  

Trying to get 2 days worth of paperwork completed.  I have to go to jury selection tomorrow.  This should be REAL fun given covid   My eyeballs are already twitching over everything with this.  I already know I have to have a rapid test before I even get into the court room.  I am just crossing my fingers I am not picked to sit in the jury.  I have already done it once, and honestly don't want to do it again.  



Charade67 said:


> I think I had a couple of years taken off my life today. Dh and I decided to go see a movie. While watching the movie I felt my phone vibrate. I looked and it was my sister. I feared the worst. I went out to the lobby and called her back. It turned out that she just wanted to talk to me about the possibility of Mom moving in with her. I guess Mom has finally had enough of my aunt fussing at her. I told her I would call her back after the movie was over.
> [/QUOTE
> Awwww  I hope you and your sister get everything worked out and settled for your mom.  It can be a process and hopefully it bring a better sense of peace for all of you.
> 
> 
> J'aime Paris said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had a busy and fun weekend! On Saturday, DH and I met friends at a local Oktoberfest celebration. We watched the Dachshund races, and boy were they adorable!!! Ace Skywalker won the race! He was such a cutie! We enjoyed some German drinks and food....and listened to a couple polka bands. A really nice time!
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a great weekend!!!!
> 
> @macraven  Have a wonderful and safe trip to Orlando
> 
> Alright...I should send a couple more emails...then head out!
> 
> Have a great evening everyone...stay safe!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lynne G

Hope no jury duty for you Pumpkin.  Yeah, it’s that Monday feeling for sure.


----------



## soniam

@macraven Have an amazing trip!!!

@Sue M Hope your week goes quickly.



J'aime Paris said:


> Poly is still my favorite resort!
> 
> How are you able to be so dedicated to healthy choices?  It's one of my most difficult hurdles...
> Good for you!



I love the Poly too.

Well, I'm not always good, especially on vacation. Also, I need to lose some weight that I gained while being bad in July and August. We are going to a Ferrari Club Gala the night before the Formula1 race here in Austin. I need to be able to fit into something nice I have. Plus, I have diverticulitis. When I eat a lot of garbage, especially bready things, I end up paying for it. I am hoping now that I am no longer working that I can exercise more and be able to not always have to eat so healthy. If we can get out of Covid Stage 5, I will go back to the gym, and then if lower, yoga. Exercise really helps my health issues too.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Trying to get 2 days worth of paperwork completed.  I have to go to jury selection tomorrow.  This should be REAL fun given covid   My eyeballs are already twitching over everything with this.  I already know I have to have a rapid test before I even get into the court room.  I am just crossing my fingers I am not picked to sit in the jury.  I have already done it once, and honestly don't want to do it again.



Fingers crossed they don't want you  I got a jury duty notice for the week that covid lockdown started here. Up until the morning that I needed to report, they kept saying they were going to make us go. I was freaking out, since we didn't know anything about how it spread. That morning they did finally cancel, because all of their offices were closed due to lockdown.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> What a beautiful picture!!
> 
> Your busy week will fly by and you'll be in Florida before you know it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> Nice rolling island!
> 
> 
> Golden Girls fan?  I think that show is hilarious!
> 
> 
> What a beautiful sunrise!!
> 
> 
> Poly is still my favorite resort!
> 
> Love all your shirts!!
> 
> 
> 
> A creamy leek soup is tops!!
> 
> 
> Glad you're home safe!
> 
> Cinnamon pecan rolls, yum!!
> 
> 
> You are a devoted friend Real.....I'm sure she appreciates it immensely...
> 
> 
> Another traveler with a busy week ahead!  It will pass quickly and you'll be on your way!!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the change will be good for your mother...
> 
> It's always nice to have another trip on the horizon!!
> 
> 
> How are you able to be so dedicated to healthy choices?  It's one of my most difficult hurdles...
> Good for you!
> 
> 
> 
> So happy for Kyle!!!  I bet he was thrilled to go into his office!
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost time......
> 
> 
> Glad your time with DD was wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> Safe travles Mac!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a busy and fun weekend!  On Saturday, DH and I met friends at a local Oktoberfest celebration.  We watched the Dachshund races, and boy were they adorable!!!  Ace Skywalker won the race!  He was such a cutie!  We enjoyed some German drinks and food....and listened to a couple polka bands.  A really nice time!
> 
> Sunday morning we golfed 9 holes.  Our weather won't hold out forever, so the days to golf are almost finished for this season.  It was a bit windy, but very nice out.  DH is a very good golfer, and I go along mostly for the fresh air, lol!
> In the afternoon, we took the dogs on a hike in a beautiful wooded area.  We choose the medium difficulty trail, since our little dog cannot go as far.  I would have carried him part of the way if necessary, but no need.  He did great!!
> 
> And for supper we had my homemade turkey pot pie, delish!   And then we watched the Packer game, where they pulled out the win in the last seconds!!!
> 
> 
> Have a few errands to run today, including picking up a birthday present.  And odds and ends groceries, as always.  I think the dry cleaning will be ready to grab as well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 607912View attachment 607914




Love the Golden Girls! It`s a little dated now, but still so funny......and I think most folks know or knew someone a little like Blanche.......well, I certainly did....lol.......

I loved your jumpers for the event, it did look so much fun.......

Had no idea Polka bands were a real thing......and Home Alone 2 taught me Sheboygan was a real place......honest!!! I thought it was a made up cartoon type place along with Schenectady........

Hope the golf was fun! 





Pumpkin1172 said:


> I blinked and it was Monday morning and I was getting ready for work
> 
> Busy and not busy weekend.  Did some puttering and cleaning.  Went out to grocery shop, and prepped a couple meals as well.  I just like to have those prepped meals for quick weeknight meals, or for dh and boys to whip up when I'm working an evening shift.
> 
> Trying to get 2 days worth of paperwork completed.  I have to go to jury selection tomorrow.  This should be REAL fun given covid   My eyeballs are already twitching over everything with this.  I already know I have to have a rapid test before I even get into the court room.  I am just crossing my fingers I am not picked to sit in the jury.  I have already done it once, and honestly don't want to do it again.



Kyle did 2 weeks doing Jury service in September just before his week off. He enjoyed the experience of seeing how the system works and he sat on 2 cases over the 2 weeks, he`d do it again if called. 

I`d avoid it too. Not something I`m in a hurry to do. Hope you can avoid it too. 





And mac.....I know I already wished you a wonderful trip about 3 times......but safe travels and hope you have a fabulous time and enjoy every second, will pop some emails off as usual though..............






Well, what a morning yesterday! Torrential downpours that were similar to Florida rain and almost 50mph winds. But, by lunchtime the skies were blue and wind had ceased a lot, so off we went for a walk and it was lovely, breezy, but lovely and warm. 6 miles is enough on an afternoon. 

But, starting to feel a little cooler in general now, sun isn`t just as warm and mornings and evenings are different. Dry and sunny this morning, well it will be when the sun comes up, so walking again and then rain this afternoon. 

Haven`t a scooby for food today which is unusual for me.......




























Happy Tuesday 



​


----------



## macraven

Off to Atlanta now…


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Mac!  

And maybe no Taco Bell Tuesday for Mac.  But maybe here:



Hehe, probably not the same.

Sunny and 88 the high. Yay for nice weather.

Had dinner with Bobbie and her DH, nice meal at the large milkshakes place last night. Second floor, which was neat to see up higher. And when we left, the evening was warm, but a nice breeze was blowing. Decided to enjoy some night time pool. They were just setting up the movie, so swam a bit and watched a little, and hehe, their screen is much smaller than the one at the Hard Rock.

Was up early for some reason, but decided to relax and get going later. Enjoying my tea, and watching tv. Guess I will get going soon.

A Terrific Taco Tuesday homies.  And yay, Schumi’s weather is nice now.


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning before work. Hoping today will go by as quickly as yesterday did. 



Sue M said:


> Charade, I’ll be putting finishing touches on what I’m packing today. I just can’t leave packing to last moment!
> Hope your mom settles in with your sister.
> I never have a car at Universal or WDW. The few times I go off site I Uber/Lyft, way cheaper than car rental + parking fee.


 So far I have moved my suitcase upstairs. I'll pack Thursday night.  I've never taken an Uber or Lyft. We took a cab once and it was not a good experience. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Trying to get 2 days worth of paperwork completed. I have to go to jury selection tomorrow. This should be REAL fun given covid  My eyeballs are already twitching over everything with this. I already know I have to have a rapid test before I even get into the court room. I am just crossing my fingers I am not picked to sit in the jury. I have already done it once, and honestly don't want to do it again.


 Ugh, jury duty. I only got called once and that was 21 years ago. I was chosen as an alternate, but was never needed. It's a good thing too. I remember that I wasn't feeling very well that week.  I found out soon after that I was pregnant. 



soniam said:


> Well, I'm not always good, especially on vacation.


 When I'm on vacation all bets are off. I don't go overboard with food, but I'm not exactly counting calories either. I somehow managed to come back from Disney 2 pounds lighter than I was before vacation.



schumigirl said:


> Had no idea Polka bands were a real thing.


 Apparently they are big in the midwest. My husband has discovered a show called Molly B's Polka Party that he will watch when there is nothing else on. It's sort of like American Bandstand with Polka music. 



macraven said:


> Off to Atlanta now…


 Have a safe trip. See you Saturday. 

3 more days for me.....


----------



## Charade67

Lynne snuck in while I was posting.  See you Friday night.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Paris.  Sounded like a fun weekend for you.  Those weenie dog races are so funny.  I like watching them run.
> 
> Am indeed having iced coffee and just finished off my cake.  Steady stream of people coming from the garages, including a family that stopped by me, and asked which way to the Studios.  Um, go down and head right, as you see the globe, park is just over the bridge.  Not the first that asked for directions.  Am I a tour guide?  Didn’t think so.  Thought I looked like a tourist AP holder. LoL


Amazing how people can be 'lost' among thousands of others.  Follow the herd, lol!




macraven said:


> Well.... have not packed a thing yet
> Been tied up with Sprint - T-Mobile change and just decided to pay off my last month of leasing and be done with it
> Could not get an appointment past weeks
> Took first available one!
> 
> Have been with Sprint over 21 years and it was easier to to the switch now as could lock in to a T-Mobile deal at much lower price
> 
> We have been on T-Mobile since the 3 year conversion started but paying thru the Sprint system
> Have been getting the perks from them for a long time
> But time has come to switch now as T-Mobile has a special rate set up for sprint users to  if they lock in this month
> $80 cheaper for the monthly contract
> Their special deal ends late October so easier to take care of of it now than after my trip
> 
> signed in for my flight now that I am home and seeing delta overbooked and offering $$$ to anyone to take a later flight
> 
> 
> So once I hit the grocery store today, will pack the suitcase I will be ready
> I will not be on to chit chat but will check threads out before I go to bed
> Have not packed so will be doing that soon
> 
> Hugs to all !
> See you on the other side soon!


Hope you have a smooth journey to UO!!



Sue M said:


> Schumi hoping for the best for your trip.
> 
> Charade, I’ll be putting finishing touches on what I’m packing today.  I just can’t leave packing to last moment!
> Hope your mom settles in with your sister.
> I never have a car at Universal or WDW. The few times I go off site I Uber/Lyft, way cheaper than car rental + parking fee.
> 
> Lynne enjoy your relaxing day!  You will be seeing me at SF dinner!
> 
> Paris thanks!  Lucky to live in a beautiful part of the world. Yes week will pass quickly!  Just have to get my butt in gear this morning!  Ha.
> Dachshund races are hilarious!  And Bassett races too!  There have been several held here from time to time.  Sounds like you had a nice weekend.  My husband is lamenting the end of golf season here!
> 
> It really downpoured last night here. I’m going to jump in shower and get moving and throw a small load of laundry in, do my errands, then come home and finalize packing items. Down to the final crunch!  Tomorrow Covid testing and hair!
> Wednesday evening will put clothing in suitcase.


Yay!  You're so close now Sue!!!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I blinked and it was Monday morning and I was getting ready for work
> 
> Busy and not busy weekend.  Did some puttering and cleaning.  Went out to grocery shop, and prepped a couple meals as well.  I just like to have those prepped meals for quick weeknight meals, or for dh and boys to whip up when I'm working an evening shift.
> 
> Trying to get 2 days worth of paperwork completed.  I have to go to jury selection tomorrow.  This should be REAL fun given covid   My eyeballs are already twitching over everything with this.  I already know I have to have a rapid test before I even get into the court room.  I am just crossing my fingers I am not picked to sit in the jury.  I have already done it once, and honestly don't want to do it again.


I had jury duty years ago when DD was little.  Not fun, since I was a stay at home mom and needed to arrange care.  Now that I'm available, haven't been contacted...




soniam said:


> @macraven Have an amazing trip!!!
> 
> @Sue M Hope your week goes quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Poly too.
> 
> Well, I'm not always good, especially on vacation. Also, I need to lose some weight that I gained while being bad in July and August. We are going to a Ferrari Club Gala the night before the Formula1 race here in Austin. I need to be able to fit into something nice I have. Plus, I have diverticulitis. When I eat a lot of garbage, especially bready things, I end up paying for it. I am hoping now that I am no longer working that I can exercise more and be able to not always have to eat so healthy. If we can get out of Covid Stage 5, I will go back to the gym, and then if lower, yoga. Exercise really helps my health issues too.
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed they don't want you  I got a jury duty notice for the week that covid lockdown started here. Up until the morning that I needed to report, they kept saying they were going to make us go. I was freaking out, since we didn't know anything about how it spread. That morning they did finally cancel, because all of their offices were closed due to lockdown.


Diverticulitis is no joke.  DH had it so severe, he had to undergo a lengthy surgery and spent a week in the hospital.  Thankfully, he's been good ever since!




schumigirl said:


> Love the Golden Girls! It`s a little dated now, but still so funny......and I think most folks know or knew someone a little like Blanche.......well, I certainly did....lol.......
> 
> I loved your jumpers for the event, it did look so much fun.......
> 
> Had no idea Polka bands were a real thing......and Home Alone 2 taught me Sheboygan was a real place......honest!!! I thought it was a made up cartoon type place along with Schenectady........
> 
> Hope the golf was fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle did 2 weeks doing Jury service in September just before his week off. He enjoyed the experience of seeing how the system works and he sat on 2 cases over the 2 weeks, he`d do it again if called.
> 
> I`d avoid it too. Not something I`m in a hurry to do. Hope you can avoid it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And mac.....I know I already wished you a wonderful trip about 3 times......but safe travels and hope you have a fabulous time and enjoy every second, will pop some emails off as usual though..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what a morning yesterday! Torrential downpours that were similar to Florida rain and almost 50mph winds. But, by lunchtime the skies were blue and wind had ceased a lot, so off we went for a walk and it was lovely, breezy, but lovely and warm. 6 miles is enough on an afternoon.
> 
> But, starting to feel a little cooler in general now, sun isn`t just as warm and mornings and evenings are different. Dry and sunny this morning, well it will be when the sun comes up, so walking again and then rain this afternoon.
> 
> Haven`t a scooby for food today which is unusual for me.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> ​


My MIL grew up in Sheboygan!!  Another weird named city near us folks have trouble pronouncing is Oconomowoc.
Say that 3 times fast, lol!

Aside from one BIL, nobody in my or DHs family has left Wisconsin.  And barely an hour away from everyone.
Sad, really...there is a big world out there!



Lynne G said:


> Safe travels Mac!
> 
> And maybe no Taco Bell Tuesday for Mac.  But maybe here:
> 
> View attachment 608135
> 
> Hehe, probably not the same.
> 
> Sunny and 88 the high. Yay for nice weather.
> 
> Had dinner with Bobbie and her DH, nice meal at the large milkshakes place last night. Second floor, which was neat to see up higher. And when we left, the evening was warm, but a nice breeze was blowing. Decided to enjoy some night time pool. They were just setting up the movie, so swam a bit and watched a little, and hehe, their screen is much smaller than the one at the Hard Rock.
> 
> Was up early for some reason, but decided to relax and get going later. Enjoying my tea, and watching tv. Guess I will get going soon.
> 
> A Terrific Taco Tuesday homies.  And yay, Schumi’s weather is nice now.


I'll take one of each!  They sound too yummy to choose just one!




Charade67 said:


> Quick good morning before work. Hoping today will go by as quickly as yesterday did.
> 
> So far I have moved my suitcase upstairs. I'll pack Thursday night.  I've never taken an Uber or Lyft. We took a cab once and it was not a good experience.
> 
> Ugh, jury duty. I only got called once and that was 21 years ago. I was chosen as an alternate, but was never needed. It's a good thing too. I remember that I wasn't feeling very well that week.  I found out soon after that I was pregnant.
> 
> When I'm on vacation all bets are off. I don't go overboard with food, but I'm not exactly counting calories either. I somehow managed to come back from Disney 2 pounds lighter than I was before vacation.
> 
> Apparently they are big in the midwest. My husband has discovered a show called Molly B's Polka Party that he will watch when there is nothing else on. It's sort of like American Bandstand with Polka music.
> 
> Have a safe trip. See you Saturday.
> 
> 3 more days for me.....


Yes, polka is big by us.  The lively music just seems to have a positive effect on people, and you end up having a grand time!!

3 days!!!!!  Awesome!








Heading to Pilates class in a bit.  I've decided to go once weekly for now, and 4-5 days at the gym.  Pilates is a bit expensive, and I already pay for the gym membership.  This schedule will keep the pricing reasonable.

You know those funny magnifying glasses with a light on the top that dentists wear?  They're called Loupes.  DD had to order a pair yesterday to use in dental school, since they will begin some patient contact next month.  Almost $3000!!  And that was the student rate!  Thankfully they will last her all 4 years of dental school....






Happy Tuesday!!!


----------



## Charade67

I just checked the app for my flight. It’s giving me a countdown now.


----------



## pattyw

Hi all- popping in after a long time away again! Came back to say we had a SUPER HHN tour! Thanks to @LynneG and @Monykalyn and family for joining us! 

Shout out to @bobbie68 and hubby for a fabulous and fun lunch!!

Here's our group photo from our tour!




Our
SCARY look:




Hope all is well with you guys!!


----------



## Charade67

I recognize Lynne and her daughter. Will you identify the rest?


----------



## pattyw

Charade67 said:


> I recognize Lynne and her daughter. Will you identify the rest?



Sure!

Ok starting from the left top row-

Seth(tour guide), Joe(my hubby), Me (Patty), Kyle( our son), @Monykalyn, Margaret(our friend), Monykalyn's hubby, Troy(our son)

Front row:  Erin( our daughter-in-law), Lynne's sweet daughter, @LynneG !!, Taylor( Troy's friend), Katie( Troy's friend)

Charade- enjoy your trip!!


----------



## Charade67

Thanks. Now I have a couple of faces to put with names.


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> Love the Golden Girls! It`s a little dated now, but still so funny......and I think most folks know or knew someone a little like Blanche.......well, I certainly did....lol.......
> 
> I loved your jumpers for the event, it did look so much fun.......
> 
> Had no idea Polka bands were a real thing......and Home Alone 2 taught me Sheboygan was a real place......honest!!! I thought it was a made up cartoon type place along with Schenectady........
> 
> Hope the golf was fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle did 2 weeks doing Jury service in September just before his week off. He enjoyed the experience of seeing how the system works and he sat on 2 cases over the 2 weeks, he`d do it again if called.
> 
> I`d avoid it too. Not something I`m in a hurry to do. Hope you can avoid it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And mac.....I know I already wished you a wonderful trip about 3 times......but safe travels and hope you have a fabulous time and enjoy every second, will pop some emails off as usual though..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what a morning yesterday! Torrential downpours that were similar to Florida rain and almost 50mph winds. But, by lunchtime the skies were blue and wind had ceased a lot, so off we went for a walk and it was lovely, breezy, but lovely and warm. 6 miles is enough on an afternoon.
> 
> But, starting to feel a little cooler in general now, sun isn`t just as warm and mornings and evenings are different. Dry and sunny this morning, well it will be when the sun comes up, so walking again and then rain this afternoon.
> 
> Haven`t a scooby for food today which is unusual for me.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday ​



Love the memes!​


macraven said:


> Off to Atlanta now…


Safe travels!



Lynne G said:


> Safe travels Mac!
> 
> And maybe no Taco Bell Tuesday for Mac.  But maybe here:
> 
> View attachment 608135
> 
> Hehe, probably not the same.
> 
> Sunny and 88 the high. Yay for nice weather.
> 
> Had dinner with Bobbie and her DH, nice meal at the large milkshakes place last night. Second floor, which was neat to see up higher. And when we left, the evening was warm, but a nice breeze was blowing. Decided to enjoy some night time pool. They were just setting up the movie, so swam a bit and watched a little, and hehe, their screen is much smaller than the one at the Hard Rock.
> 
> Was up early for some reason, but decided to relax and get going later. Enjoying my tea, and watching tv. Guess I will get going soon.
> 
> A Terrific Taco Tuesday homies.  And yay, Schumi’s weather is nice now.


Sounds like a good night!  Funny but we’ve always been seated upstairs.  Never been downstairs. 
Sounds like great weather. Maybe I’ll get in an evening float after I arrive Thursday, get the kinks out from long travel day. 



Charade67 said:


> Thanks. Now I have a couple of faces to put with names.


I should maybe send you a pic so you’ll recognize me!



Charade67 said:


> Quick good morning before work. Hoping today will go by as quickly as yesterday did.
> 
> So far I have moved my suitcase upstairs. I'll pack Thursday night.  I've never taken an Uber or Lyft. We took a cab once and it was not a good experience.
> 
> Ugh, jury duty. I only got called once and that was 21 years ago. I was chosen as an alternate, but was never needed. It's a good thing too. I remember that I wasn't feeling very well that week.  I found out soon after that I was pregnant.
> 
> When I'm on vacation all bets are off. I don't go overboard with food, but I'm not exactly counting calories either. I somehow managed to come back from Disney 2 pounds lighter than I was before vacation.
> 
> Apparently they are big in the midwest. My husband has discovered a show called Molly B's Polka Party that he will watch when there is nothing else on. It's sort of like American Bandstand with Polka music.
> 
> Have a safe trip. See you Saturday.
> 
> 3 more days for me.....


Well moving suitcase is a start lol. I detest Orlando taxis unless Mears. Too many gypsy cabs. Never had a bad experience with Uber or Lyft. 



pattyw said:


> Hi all- popping in after a long time away again! Came back to say we had a SUPER HHN tour! Thanks to @LynneG and @Monykalyn and family for joining us!
> 
> Shout out to @bobbie68 and hubby for a fabulous and fun lunch!!
> 
> Here's our group photo from our tour!
> 
> View attachment 608219
> 
> 
> Our
> SCARY look:
> 
> View attachment 608220
> 
> 
> Hope all is well with you guys!!


Great pics!  I almost wish I was there but too chicken  to do HNN!

Sitting at hair salon getting sparkles taken care of! 
Covid test done. Should be getting results soon. 
Almost there!


----------



## Lynne G

Sue will be on the move soon!  Yay!  Aww, I’m not the best horror fan, but have gone done many years, I really like it now.  And my little one said if private tour again, she’d want to go too.  We had such a great time with Patty and our group.  

Decided enough park fun, pool time it is, with more suntan lotion on.


----------



## pattyw

Sue M said:


> Great pics! I almost wish I was there but too chicken  to do HNN



One of these years Sue- you have to try it! I'm a big chicken too, but now I HAVE to do HHN every year!! Safe travels, my friend!!



Lynne G said:


> Sue will be on the move soon!  Yay!  Aww, I’m not the best horror fan, but have gone done many years, I really like it now.  And my little one said if private tour again, she’d want to go too.  We had such a great time with Patty and our group.
> 
> Decided enough park fun, pool time it is, with more suntan lotion on.



Next year- we're on!! Troy's friends were newbies and they want to come back, too! The kids all got along so well and had a fabulous time!!

@Monykalyn and her chicken pics were a hit! Now my daughter-in-law wants chickens!! 

Thanks again for a fun time at Strong Water, too!!
Looks like you have a picture perfect week ahead!! Enjoy!!

Safe travels to Mac- just saw you're on your way! Sorry to miss you this year! Now that we're part time Floridians (frequent long weekends) maybe we can meet up again soon!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick stop in before I start cooking supper.  Chicken parmesan, pasta, salad on the menu tonight

My number was not selected for being a juror.  So I was relieved.  It was for a minor case, and would have been fine to sit on that case.  I was very nervous as there is a murder that is to be going to trial here soon, and I really do not want to sit on that type of court case.    It was not held in our regular courtrooms.  They have set up court rooms at hotels (using their ballrooms) to be able to social distance, and set up safe guards.  

It was an interesting set up.  Most people did show up for court.  There were some missing.  The judge did make a comment about those who didn't show would automatically get called again for the next time a jury was needed.  If they did not show again, there would be warrants filed, along with fines and jail time  if they didn't show up for the next call to duty.  

Manager gave me the rest of the day off - since I did twice the amount of work yesterday...so I took advantage of it.  I prepped a few lasagnas to hit the freezer.  I stopped to pick up a few hair products I was needing from the supplier, and finalized a letter about seeking a volunteer/practicum experience for a couple of medical offices.  Just putting some feelers out about it. 



soniam said:


> Plus, I have diverticulitis. When I eat a lot of garbage, especially bready things, I end up paying for it. I am hoping now that I am no longer working that I can exercise more and be able to not always have to eat so healthy. If we can get out of Covid Stage 5, I will go back to the gym, and then if lower, yoga. Exercise really helps my health issues too.


Yikes!!!  That is nothing to mess with...as you know!!!!  We are surging here again. I was hoping to be able to purchase a membership at our local city exercise venue, is looking farther and farther out of our reach.  I really was hoping to keep up my walking by going to the gym...and using their equipment and walking track...but with covid surging here 


schumigirl said:


> Kyle did 2 weeks doing Jury service in September just before his week off. He enjoyed the experience of seeing how the system works and he sat on 2 cases over the 2 weeks, he`d do it again if called.


I sat on a jury 13 yrs ago for a sexual assault case.  It was interesting to be a part of at that time.  BUT with the nature of the case, it was traumatic.  There was many pieces of the trial that were very hard to listen to.  That's why I would rather not sit on a jury again.  The case today, was minor and would have been interesting to see how it played out.  


Charade67 said:


> 3 more days for me.....


This is the fun part of the trip!!!!


J'aime Paris said:


> Diverticulitis is no joke. DH had it so severe, he had to undergo a lengthy surgery and spent a week in the hospital. Thankfully, he's been good ever since!


My sil had it after she gave birth to our niece.  She had been having trouble with her gall bladder almost the whole pregnancy, and this happened not long after she gave birth.  Our niece was discharged - sil was not.  We all pulled shifts with our niece during it all.  It was not fun at the time.  Sil was pretty sick.  


Sue M said:


> Sitting at hair salon getting sparkles taken care of!
> Covid test done. Should be getting results soon.
> Almost there!


 yahoo!!!!! Gotta hide those sparkles 

Alright...I should get supper ready.  Hoping to do another walk tonight.  Got out last night, and it felt good, so hoping I can fit another one in tonight.  Especially since it gets dark around 8:00   OH well...it's just the way it is.  I can't change that.  

Have a great evening everyone...stay safe!


----------



## Sue M

​Lynne hold that nice weather for me! 

Patty sad I’ll miss you this time. I will be at HRH till morning flight on 9th. So May run into you & Joe on 8th. Who knows! It will be my last day. Too short of a trip this time. But leaving before my friends cause I want to be back for our Thanksgiving on Oct 10th! Technically it’s Monday the 11th, but we always have the dinner on Sunday.

Pumpkin yay for no jury duty! I’ve never been called  Sorry to hear cases are up in your Province. So sad. I’ve been hearing about it on Global. 

Well, test done  Hair done  and a little last minute grocery shop!
yay!  Tomorrow time to check in for flight.

Tonight is stroganoff. I’ll have mine over cauliflower rice.


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> ​



That reminds me of our cat. He is an orange tabby and very long. He can open doors that have the lever handles or if they are pocket doors. Luckily, we don't have a water or ice dispenser on the outside of our fridge, or the floor would be constantly wet  



J'aime Paris said:


> Diverticulitis is no joke.  DH had it so severe, he had to undergo a lengthy surgery and spent a week in the hospital.  Thankfully, he's been good ever since!
> 
> Heading to Pilates class in a bit.  I've decided to go once weekly for now, and 4-5 days at the gym.  Pilates is a bit expensive, and I already pay for the gym membership.  This schedule will keep the pricing reasonable.
> 
> You know those funny magnifying glasses with a light on the top that dentists wear?  They're called Loupes.  DD had to order a pair yesterday to use in dental school, since they will begin some patient contact next month.  Almost $3000!!  And that was the student rate!  Thankfully they will last her all 4 years of dental school....



Yikes! I was lucky and just had to have some polyps removed and take a bunch of antibiotics to get rid of the infection. I wasn't even 40 yet when I was diagnosed, so everyone kept saying that it couldn't be diverticulitis I am exceptionally gifted when it comes to digestive disorders.

The exercise sounds like a good plan. I have never done Pilates.

Yikes to $3000 loupe!!!



pattyw said:


> Hi all- popping in after a long time away again! Came back to say we had a SUPER HHN tour! Thanks to @LynneG and @Monykalyn and family for joining us!
> 
> Shout out to @bobbie68 and hubby for a fabulous and fun lunch!!
> 
> Here's our group photo from our tour!
> 
> View attachment 608219
> 
> 
> Our
> SCARY look:
> 
> View attachment 608220
> 
> 
> Hope all is well with you guys!!



OMG! That was my tour guide in 2018 for my private tour. I am so going to have to call and request him. He was amazing!!! We got so much done; almost every house twice, some rides, and multiple visits to Cafe La Bamba. He was also so great with my son who was at his first HHN and was only 12.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick stop in before I start cooking supper.  Chicken parmesan, pasta, salad on the menu tonight
> 
> My number was not selected for being a juror.  So I was relieved.  It was for a minor case, and would have been fine to sit on that case.  I was very nervous as there is a murder that is to be going to trial here soon, and I really do not want to sit on that type of court case.    It was not held in our regular courtrooms.  They have set up court rooms at hotels (using their ballrooms) to be able to social distance, and set up safe guards.
> 
> It was an interesting set up.  Most people did show up for court.  There were some missing.  The judge did make a comment about those who didn't show would automatically get called again for the next time a jury was needed.  If they did not show again, there would be warrants filed, along with fines and jail time  if they didn't show up for the next call to duty.
> 
> Manager gave me the rest of the day off - since I did twice the amount of work yesterday...so I took advantage of it.  I prepped a few lasagnas to hit the freezer.  I stopped to pick up a few hair products I was needing from the supplier, and finalized a letter about seeking a volunteer/practicum experience for a couple of medical offices.  Just putting some feelers out about it.
> 
> 
> Yikes!!!  That is nothing to mess with...as you know!!!!  We are surging here again. I was hoping to be able to purchase a membership at our local city exercise venue, is looking farther and farther out of our reach.  I really was hoping to keep up my walking by going to the gym...and using their equipment and walking track...but with covid surging here
> 
> I sat on a jury 13 yrs ago for a sexual assault case.  It was interesting to be a part of at that time.  BUT with the nature of the case, it was traumatic.  There was many pieces of the trial that were very hard to listen to.  That's why I would rather not sit on a jury again.  The case today, was minor and would have been interesting to see how it played out.
> 
> This is the fun part of the trip!!!!
> 
> My sil had it after she gave birth to our niece.  She had been having trouble with her gall bladder almost the whole pregnancy, and this happened not long after she gave birth.  Our niece was discharged - sil was not.  We all pulled shifts with our niece during it all.  It was not fun at the time.  Sil was pretty sick.
> 
> yahoo!!!!! Gotta hide those sparkles
> 
> Alright...I should get supper ready.  Hoping to do another walk tonight.  Got out last night, and it felt good, so hoping I can fit another one in tonight.  Especially since it gets dark around 8:00   OH well...it's just the way it is.  I can't change that.
> 
> Have a great evening everyone...stay safe!



I only had one close call with jury duty. I actually made it to voir dire, where the lawyers pick the jury. It was a DWI case. They asked who would seek the maximum, and I raised my hand. I have had several close relatives and friends die or get seriously injured by drunk drivers. Before I was born, my uncle and dad were out drinking and had an accident. My uncle was killed, and my father broke his back and ended up in traction for months. It's just something that I have no tolerance for. They let me off when I explained this.

Sorry to hear that your numbers are surging. It's very frustrating and depressing. I am pretty used to it by now being in Texas. Luckily, my city usually fairs better than the rest of the state since we are a bunch a liberals (said in a Texas twang)We just dropped from our highest stage, 5, to 4 today. So I contacted my trainer at the gym and set up to start again late this week. Since my family is vaccinated and not high risk, I wear a mask at the gym (no one else does though), and my son is already in cootyville, I mean school, I thought it would probably be OK. Our decline is looking sharp, just like the delta variant surge was. Our actual covid numbers have been dropping for a while, but our city/county takes into account the number of available ICU beds when determining the stage. Many surrounding cities and counties are sending people here, so a lot of the ICU beds here were not even being taken by locals in the last few weeks.


----------



## Charade67

soniam said:


> I only had one close call with jury duty. I actually made it to voir dire, where the lawyers pick the jury. It was a DWI case. They asked who would seek the maximum, and I raised my hand. I have had several close relatives and friends die or get seriously injured by drunk drivers. Before I was born, my uncle and dad were out drinking and had an accident. My uncle was killed, and my father broke his back and ended up in traction for months. It's just something that I have no tolerance for. They let me off when I explained this.



They would not want me on that jury either. I have zero tolerance for drunk drivers. Many years ago 2 of my cousins were killed by a drunk driver. They were children. Riding bicycles.


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> They would not want me on that jury either. I have zero tolerance for drunk drivers. Many years ago 2 of my cousins were killed by a drunk driver. They were children. Riding bicycles.


It really is one of the most selfish things a person can do, especially in this day and age with things like Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Lynne G

Boat ride back, after a very filling Bread Box late dinner.  Switching hotels tomorrow, as getting to the end of my stay.  Have had some great meet ups with MonyK, Patty, Robbie and Bobbie.  Soon to say hello to Charade and Sue.  Have enjoyed the parks, some pool time, and just relaxing.  

With that, hope all have a good night sleep.


----------



## Charade67

A little while ago I got an email from the airline telling me that I can change my flight at no additional charge. There was a button that said “see additional offers”. I clicked it and got “We’re sorry. There are no flights available.” So what was the purpose of that email?


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 608367
> Boat ride back, after a very filling Bread Box late dinner.  Switching hotels tomorrow, as getting to the end of my stay.  Have had some great meet ups with MonyK, Patty, Robbie and Bobbie.  Soon to say hello to Charade and Sue.  Have enjoyed the parks, some pool time, and just relaxing.
> 
> With that, hope all have a good night sleep.


Did you like Bread Box?  I’ve heard varying reviews.   Question for you or any other who has been this past week- are they doing the virtual queue for Hagrids?


----------



## Lynne G

The have been doing that VQ some days when crowds, but not every day.  I like Bread Box, just basic sandwiches, but they fill me up, and I like their tots.  Will be nice to share a meal with you, Sue.


----------



## Lynne G

Morning break after 6 rides in less than an hour.


----------



## J'aime Paris

pattyw said:


> Hi all- popping in after a long time away again! Came back to say we had a SUPER HHN tour! Thanks to @LynneG and @Monykalyn and family for joining us!
> 
> Shout out to @bobbie68 and hubby for a fabulous and fun lunch!!
> 
> Here's our group photo from our tour!
> 
> View attachment 608219
> 
> 
> Our
> SCARY look:
> 
> View attachment 608220
> 
> 
> Hope all is well with you guys!!


Great looking group, glad a fun time for all!!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick stop in before I start cooking supper.  Chicken parmesan, pasta, salad on the menu tonight
> 
> My number was not selected for being a juror.  So I was relieved.  It was for a minor case, and would have been fine to sit on that case.  I was very nervous as there is a murder that is to be going to trial here soon, and I really do not want to sit on that type of court case.    It was not held in our regular courtrooms.  They have set up court rooms at hotels (using their ballrooms) to be able to social distance, and set up safe guards.
> 
> It was an interesting set up.  Most people did show up for court.  There were some missing.  The judge did make a comment about those who didn't show would automatically get called again for the next time a jury was needed.  If they did not show again, there would be warrants filed, along with fines and jail time  if they didn't show up for the next call to duty.
> 
> Manager gave me the rest of the day off - since I did twice the amount of work yesterday...so I took advantage of it.  I prepped a few lasagnas to hit the freezer.  I stopped to pick up a few hair products I was needing from the supplier, and finalized a letter about seeking a volunteer/practicum experience for a couple of medical offices.  Just putting some feelers out about it.
> 
> 
> Yikes!!!  That is nothing to mess with...as you know!!!!  We are surging here again. I was hoping to be able to purchase a membership at our local city exercise venue, is looking farther and farther out of our reach.  I really was hoping to keep up my walking by going to the gym...and using their equipment and walking track...but with covid surging here
> 
> I sat on a jury 13 yrs ago for a sexual assault case.  It was interesting to be a part of at that time.  BUT with the nature of the case, it was traumatic.  There was many pieces of the trial that were very hard to listen to.  That's why I would rather not sit on a jury again.  The case today, was minor and would have been interesting to see how it played out.
> 
> This is the fun part of the trip!!!!
> 
> My sil had it after she gave birth to our niece.  She had been having trouble with her gall bladder almost the whole pregnancy, and this happened not long after she gave birth.  Our niece was discharged - sil was not.  We all pulled shifts with our niece during it all.  It was not fun at the time.  Sil was pretty sick.
> 
> yahoo!!!!! Gotta hide those sparkles
> 
> Alright...I should get supper ready.  Hoping to do another walk tonight.  Got out last night, and it felt good, so hoping I can fit another one in tonight.  Especially since it gets dark around 8:00   OH well...it's just the way it is.  I can't change that.
> 
> Have a great evening everyone...stay safe!


Good sounding supper!

Giving birth is enough trauma....I cannot imagine being separated from a newborn.  So wonderful the family all helped out!!




Sue M said:


> ​Lynne hold that nice weather for me!
> 
> Patty sad I’ll miss you this time. I will be at HRH till morning flight on 9th. So May run into you & Joe on 8th. Who knows! It will be my last day. Too short of a trip this time. But leaving before my friends cause I want to be back for our Thanksgiving on Oct 10th! Technically it’s Monday the 11th, but we always have the dinner on Sunday.
> 
> Pumpkin yay for no jury duty! I’ve never been called  Sorry to hear cases are up in your Province. So sad. I’ve been hearing about it on Global.
> 
> Well, test done  Hair done  and a little last minute grocery shop!
> yay!  Tomorrow time to check in for flight.
> 
> Tonight is stroganoff. I’ll have mine over cauliflower rice.


So close, so close!!!!!!!




soniam said:


> That reminds me of our cat. He is an orange tabby and very long. He can open doors that have the lever handles or if they are pocket doors. Luckily, we don't have a water or ice dispenser on the outside of our fridge, or the floor would be constantly wet
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes! I was lucky and just had to have some polyps removed and take a bunch of antibiotics to get rid of the infection. I wasn't even 40 yet when I was diagnosed, so everyone kept saying that it couldn't be diverticulitis I am exceptionally gifted when it comes to digestive disorders.
> 
> The exercise sounds like a good plan. I have never done Pilates.
> 
> Yikes to $3000 loupe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! That was my tour guide in 2018 for my private tour. I am so going to have to call and request him. He was amazing!!! We got so much done; almost every house twice, some rides, and multiple visits to Cafe La Bamba. He was also so great with my son who was at his first HHN and was only 12.
> 
> 
> 
> I only had one close call with jury duty. I actually made it to voir dire, where the lawyers pick the jury. It was a DWI case. They asked who would seek the maximum, and I raised my hand. I have had several close relatives and friends die or get seriously injured by drunk drivers. Before I was born, my uncle and dad were out drinking and had an accident. My uncle was killed, and my father broke his back and ended up in traction for months. It's just something that I have no tolerance for. They let me off when I explained this.
> 
> Sorry to hear that your numbers are surging. It's very frustrating and depressing. I am pretty used to it by now being in Texas. Luckily, my city usually fairs better than the rest of the state since we are a bunch a liberals (said in a Texas twang)We just dropped from our highest stage, 5, to 4 today. So I contacted my trainer at the gym and set up to start again late this week. Since my family is vaccinated and not high risk, I wear a mask at the gym (no one else does though), and my son is already in cootyville, I mean school, I thought it would probably be OK. Our decline is looking sharp, just like the delta variant surge was. Our actual covid numbers have been dropping for a while, but our city/county takes into account the number of available ICU beds when determining the stage. Many surrounding cities and counties are sending people here, so a lot of the ICU beds here were not even being taken by locals in the last few weeks.


I'm really enjoying the cardio pilates class!

Never ever, no excuse for drunk driving!



Charade67 said:


> They would not want me on that jury either. I have zero tolerance for drunk drivers. Many years ago 2 of my cousins were killed by a drunk driver. They were children. Riding bicycles.


That is unbelievably tragic....



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 608444
> 
> Morning break after 6 rides in less than an hour.


Sounds like a perfect start to the day!!









Going golfing with dad this morning....looking to be a most pleasant 77 degrees today!


----------



## Sue M

Good morning  was up early! So checked into flight tomorrow at 6am. Eek that’s an early flight. Will have to leave home at 3:00am yuck. Hope I can catch a few Zzzzzs tonight.

Lynne looks like a nice spot to take a break and people watch.

Paris enjoy your golfing with your dad today.  Husbands game is a rain out. We’ve had so much the grounds are soaked.


----------



## Lynne G

Just could not resist.  Camel says, relax it’s a Wednesday.  So nice weather here.  90 the high, with puffy clouds now in the sky, after a gorgeous sunny morning.  No rain, so yay yay!  Rode Hagrid’s with about a 30 minute time as was walking out, and delay for five minutes in the drop down part.  Thankfully, did start up after those 5 or so minutes.  Thinking what for lunch?  May go back to the Studios, as more there I like, and can chill in the AP lounge and charge my phone.


----------



## macraven

Doing the 6 house tour and have a lunch break
Yes only 10.30 but have a 45 minute break 

I lost most of my emails while in the park today, so if I had plans with you, contact me

Will be done with present tour at 4 today but will stay in the park for hhn once it closes at 5:00

don’t want to miss any meet ups due to my phone screwing up

text or email me
Will check my phone through out the day


----------



## Charade67

This is me today. Stupid insurance issues.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue, safe travels and hope you have a lovely trip......



mac......lost emails are a nightmare! Hope you can sort your meets that are planned!



Charade, oh bless you....and just before your trip, you want life to be calm before you set off.......hope the day improves!





Busy and surprising day yesterday.

Friends had given us an overnight stay with dinner as a joint birthday/anniversary gift for a country house hotel we love about 2 hours away from us. But, trying to get it booked was difficult as they are more or less full from now till Christmas. But, they called us yesterday to let us know they had a last minute cancellation......could we make it there......5 minutes later I had our overnight bag packed and practically sitting in the car waiting to leave.

Had a lovely stay and we thought we might get the dodgy last room, but it was beautiful and we had a lovely view of the grounds. Dinner was excellent and they gave us a bottle of wine complementary due to our last minute call....no need, but a lovely gesture.

So a very unexpected but nice getaway.

Right now, lovely evening with last of the early evening sunshine clinging on, but it`ll be dark before too long. Some rain forecast next few days and it has turned a lot cooler today. I think summer may be over now.

Heading to make a pot of tea now and some little goodies from the hotel lunch patisserie


----------



## Lynne G

Aw sweet you were able to get that quite last minute offer.  Happy you are enjoying your stay, Schumi.  A surprise indeed.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally getting to do a mid-day stop in   

All caught up at work since having yesterday off.  Went for a walk last night.  I noticed that the street lights are starting to come on when I was about half way done my walk.  It was a nice crisp cool walk last night.  



soniam said:


> Sorry to hear that your numbers are surging. It's very frustrating and depressing. I am pretty used to it by now being in Texas. Luckily, my city usually fairs better than the rest of the state since we are a bunch a liberals (said in a Texas twang)


The province we are in ( Alberta ) is considered the Texas of Canada   Sometimes it's an embaressment to live here.  Locally we were doing really well with our positive cases, but now with the variant hitting young unvaccinated people ( we have lots of both of those here - we are a very young aged province - very blue collar ) and it isn't a great mix.  They are expecting about 3-4 more weeks of high numbers...then it should start to trend down again.  Crossing my fingers it does.  


macraven said:


> I lost most of my emails while in the park today, so if I had plans with you, contact me


I hope you are able to recover them when you get home.  Enjoy your time there!!!!!!


schumigirl said:


> Friends had given us an overnight stay with dinner as a joint birthday/anniversary gift for a country house hotel we love about 2 hours away from us. But, trying to get it booked was difficult as they are more or less full from now till Christmas. But, they called us yesterday to let us know they had a last minute cancellation......could we make it there......5 minutes later I had our overnight bag packed and practically sitting in the car waiting to leave.


Those bonus trips are often the best!!!  It's great you had a great time!!!!!

Well, I should shuffle more papers around again to look like I'm working.

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!!!


----------



## Charade67

So I spent almost the entire day working on the one insurance problem. It still is not resolved. I tried 4 or 5 different things hoping one of them will work. I remember a former manager once told me "If you throw enough mud against the wall eventually something will stick." 

I did start some vacation prep today. I put some clothes in the suitcase, bought a couple of last minute items, and filled up the car with gas. Tomorrow I need to get some cash. 



Sue M said:


> o checked into flight tomorrow at 6am. Eek that’s an early flight.


I will be leaving my house at 6:00 on Friday to make a 9:00 flight. Still too early for me.



Lynne G said:


> Camel says, relax it’s a Wednesday.


 Even the camel is on vacation.



macraven said:


> I lost most of my emails while in the park today, so if I had plans with you, contact me


Oh No! I will text you when I get there. 



schumigirl said:


> Friends had given us an overnight stay with dinner as a joint birthday/anniversary gift for a country house hotel we love about 2 hours away from us. But, trying to get it booked was difficult as they are more or less full from now till Christmas. But, they called us yesterday to let us know they had a last minute cancellation......could we make it there......5 minutes later I had our overnight bag packed and practically sitting in the car waiting to leave.


Awesome that you were able to go on such short notice. 

I do have some good news. The countertop people called this morning. We will have our new countertops installed next Thursday.


----------



## macraven

Charade use my way of thinking and you will be fine 

if you forget to pack something you really needed for that trip, it can be bought in Orlando
If you booked Tony, he allows one free stop of your choice 

Story of my life I always forget to put a needed item on my list and end of shopping for it before I go to the hotel with car service

looking forward to seeing you!
And all the other homies !


----------



## Lynne G

Spent some fun time with Mac this evening.


Sone great costumes on the walkers.  Was way too crowded for a Wednesday, and with all the walking, soaking my feet.  On way back from boat, met 2 TMs. Kinda made sense, as they said tonight was the only night TMs were allowed to go.


----------



## soniam

Sue M said:


> Good morning  was up early! So checked into flight tomorrow at 6am. Eek that’s an early flight. Will have to leave home at 3:00am yuck. Hope I can catch a few Zzzzzs tonight.



I leave at 6am next Thursday. Luckily, we are not too far from the airport. I have TSA precheck, which is fast at security. I may still have Clear too. Hubby will drop me off.



macraven said:


> Doing the 6 house tour and have a lunch break
> Yes only 10.30 but have a 45 minute break
> 
> I lost most of my emails while in the park today, so if I had plans with you, contact me
> 
> Will be done with present tour at 4 today but will stay in the park for hhn once it closes at 5:00
> 
> don’t want to miss any meet ups due to my phone screwing up
> 
> text or email me
> Will check my phone through out the day



Oh no! Phone problems  I don't even like to update the OS on my phone too close to vacation, just in case.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> The province we are in ( Alberta ) is considered the Texas of Canada   Sometimes it's an embaressment to live here.  Locally we were doing really well with our positive cases, but now with the variant hitting young unvaccinated people ( we have lots of both of those here - we are a very young aged province - very blue collar ) and it isn't a great mix.  They are expecting about 3-4 more weeks of high numbers...then it should start to trend down again.  Crossing my fingers it does.



My step-dad is originally from Calgary, but he moved to the US when he was 6. I always wondered why they moved to Oklahoma. I guess it felt more like AlbertaI am originally from Oklahoma, so it's OK for me to make fun of it. I hope they drop soon. It just gets so frustrating at times.


Had a nice kayak this morning on the river. For some reason, they call it a lake here; I guess because it's damned on both ends Had to get out of the house while the cleaners were here. It was really nice. Cloudy and not hot. There were very few people out. I guess they thought it would rain. I actually love kayaking in intermittent rain. The big music festival, Austin City Limits, starts here Friday and runs the following weekend too. It's across the river from my son's high school. Luckily, he will be getting out early both days to avoid the traffic. We have gone in past years, but with DH being gone this weekend and all of us gone next, it just didn't work out. Good thing actually, because they have instituted some annoying bag and water rules and none of the bands looked good. Getting a lot done lately around the house too. Got my hair cut yesterday, and I get it bleached tomorrow. I dye it blue myself, so I will do that tomorrow night. All in time for vacation in a week. Added people to my RIP tour and requested Seth. I hope I get him again.


----------



## Sue M

@soniam I have a Nexus card that gives me TSA pre check and special line going through customs.  I don’t expect any waits at my airport, it was empty last trip. But will be handy for MCO 

Im not updating to IOS 15 till after my trip!  Last thing I need is apps not working when I need them out of country.
Sounds like you had a nice paddle!


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels today, Sue.  Yeah, my little one said while she got through security fast, she said there was also a line for pre-check.   I don’t expect too much of a line on Saturday night, but always nice to have chances for lower lines at pre-check.  When I left, I had no line at all, oddly.


Will be our nice sunny morning and more cloudy rest of the day, but still 90 the high, and no rain. Yay!

Thirsty Thursday it is, and with more hot feeling day, good to keep hydrated and stay in the AC and shade when you can. Pool time too. Not much on my agenda. Will be making some tea though. Start that drinking early, lol.

And yay, Son doing some kayaking.


Terrific Thursday homies.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone! I need to get through one  more workday and then I am ready to go. This time tomorrow I should be almost ready to board a plane. 
I started packing yesterday and have most of my stuff in the suitcase now. A few things will have to wait until tomorrow morning.

Looks like the weather is going to be good.


----------



## Lynne G

Nothing like an earlier morning:


----------



## Lynne G

Look at the wait times, Dino coaster 20 minute wait!  Single rider on Hagrid’s wait: 10 minutes.  How nice is those wait times?


----------



## J'aime Paris

Sue M said:


> Good morning  was up early! So checked into flight tomorrow at 6am. Eek that’s an early flight. Will have to leave home at 3:00am yuck. Hope I can catch a few Zzzzzs tonight.
> 
> Lynne looks like a nice spot to take a break and people watch.
> 
> Paris enjoy your golfing with your dad today.  Husbands game is a rain out. We’ve had so much the grounds are soaked.


You are possibly in the air right now Sue!!  Have a super trip!!




Lynne G said:


> View attachment 608483
> 
> Just could not resist.  Camel says, relax it’s a Wednesday.  So nice weather here.  90 the high, with puffy clouds now in the sky, after a gorgeous sunny morning.  No rain, so yay yay!  Rode Hagrid’s with about a 30 minute time as was walking out, and delay for five minutes in the drop down part.  Thankfully, did start up after those 5 or so minutes.  Thinking what for lunch?  May go back to the Studios, as more there I like, and can chill in the AP lounge and charge my phone.


Nice chill camel!!




Charade67 said:


> This is me today. Stupid insurance issues.
> 
> View attachment 608514


Some days do feel that way....hope yours improves!



schumigirl said:


> Sue, safe travels and hope you have a lovely trip......
> 
> 
> 
> mac......lost emails are a nightmare! Hope you can sort your meets that are planned!
> 
> 
> 
> Charade, oh bless you....and just before your trip, you want life to be calm before you set off.......hope the day improves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busy and surprising day yesterday.
> 
> Friends had given us an overnight stay with dinner as a joint birthday/anniversary gift for a country house hotel we love about 2 hours away from us. But, trying to get it booked was difficult as they are more or less full from now till Christmas. But, they called us yesterday to let us know they had a last minute cancellation......could we make it there......5 minutes later I had our overnight bag packed and practically sitting in the car waiting to leave.
> 
> Had a lovely stay and we thought we might get the dodgy last room, but it was beautiful and we had a lovely view of the grounds. Dinner was excellent and they gave us a bottle of wine complementary due to our last minute call....no need, but a lovely gesture.
> 
> So a very unexpected but nice getaway.
> 
> Right now, lovely evening with last of the early evening sunshine clinging on, but it`ll be dark before too long. Some rain forecast next few days and it has turned a lot cooler today. I think summer may be over now.
> 
> Heading to make a pot of tea now and some little goodies from the hotel lunch patisserie


Wow Carole!  That sounds so fantastic!!  I'd love a surprise like that!!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally getting to do a mid-day stop in
> 
> All caught up at work since having yesterday off.  Went for a walk last night.  I noticed that the street lights are starting to come on when I was about half way done my walk.  It was a nice crisp cool walk last night.
> 
> 
> The province we are in ( Alberta ) is considered the Texas of Canada   Sometimes it's an embaressment to live here.  Locally we were doing really well with our positive cases, but now with the variant hitting young unvaccinated people ( we have lots of both of those here - we are a very young aged province - very blue collar ) and it isn't a great mix.  They are expecting about 3-4 more weeks of high numbers...then it should start to trend down again.  Crossing my fingers it does.
> 
> I hope you are able to recover them when you get home.  Enjoy your time there!!!!!!
> 
> Those bonus trips are often the best!!!  It's great you had a great time!!!!!
> 
> Well, I should shuffle more papers around again to look like I'm working.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!!!


Hi Pumpkin!




Charade67 said:


> So I spent almost the entire day working on the one insurance problem. It still is not resolved. I tried 4 or 5 different things hoping one of them will work. I remember a former manager once told me "If you throw enough mud against the wall eventually something will stick."
> 
> I did start some vacation prep today. I put some clothes in the suitcase, bought a couple of last minute items, and filled up the car with gas. Tomorrow I need to get some cash.
> 
> I will be leaving my house at 6:00 on Friday to make a 9:00 flight. Still too early for me.
> 
> Even the camel is on vacation.
> 
> Oh No! I will text you when I get there.
> 
> Awesome that you were able to go on such short notice.
> 
> I do have some good news. The countertop people called this morning. We will have our new countertops installed next Thursday.


The home renovations seem to be moving along!!




Lynne G said:


> Spent some fun time with Mac this evening.
> View attachment 608668
> 
> Sone great costumes on the walkers.  Was way too crowded for a Wednesday, and with all the walking, soaking my feet.  On way back from boat, met 2 TMs. Kinda made sense, as they said tonight was the only night TMs were allowed to go.


Hope you ladies had a great time!!!




soniam said:


> I leave at 6am next Thursday. Luckily, we are not too far from the airport. I have TSA precheck, which is fast at security. I may still have Clear too. Hubby will drop me off.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! Phone problems  I don't even like to update the OS on my phone too close to vacation, just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> My step-dad is originally from Calgary, but he moved to the US when he was 6. I always wondered why they moved to Oklahoma. I guess it felt more like AlbertaI am originally from Oklahoma, so it's OK for me to make fun of it. I hope they drop soon. It just gets so frustrating at times.
> 
> 
> Had a nice kayak this morning on the river. For some reason, they call it a lake here; I guess because it's damned on both ends Had to get out of the house while the cleaners were here. It was really nice. Cloudy and not hot. There were very few people out. I guess they thought it would rain. I actually love kayaking in intermittent rain. The big music festival, Austin City Limits, starts here Friday and runs the following weekend too. It's across the river from my son's high school. Luckily, he will be getting out early both days to avoid the traffic. We have gone in past years, but with DH being gone this weekend and all of us gone next, it just didn't work out. Good thing actually, because they have instituted some annoying bag and water rules and none of the bands looked good. Getting a lot done lately around the house too. Got my hair cut yesterday, and I get it bleached tomorrow. I dye it blue myself, so I will do that tomorrow night. All in time for vacation in a week. Added people to my RIP tour and requested Seth. I hope I get him again.


Never been to Austin, maybe someday.  The music festival is quite a big deal for the city!
We have been to Dallas/Fort Worth and San Antonio.  Enjoyed them both!!




Lynne G said:


> Safe travels today, Sue.  Yeah, my little one said while she got through security fast, she said there was also a line for pre-check.   I don’t expect too much of a line on Saturday night, but always nice to have chances for lower lines at pre-check.  When I left, I had no line at all, oddly.
> 
> 
> Will be our nice sunny morning and more cloudy rest of the day, but still 90 the high, and no rain. Yay!
> 
> Thirsty Thursday it is, and with more hot feeling day, good to keep hydrated and stay in the AC and shade when you can. Pool time too. Not much on my agenda. Will be making some tea though. Start that drinking early, lol.
> 
> And yay, Son doing some kayaking.
> 
> 
> Terrific Thursday homies.


Pool time sounds heavenly!




Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone! I need to get through one  more workday and then I am ready to go. This time tomorrow I should be almost ready to board a plane.
> I started packing yesterday and have most of my stuff in the suitcase now. A few things will have to wait until tomorrow morning.
> 
> Looks like the weather is going to be good.
> 
> View attachment 608737


YAY!!!  So excited for you Charade!









Bunch of errands to run today, nothing too exciting....Costco, Target, mail a package, make a couple returns. 
Gonna grill some chicken this afternoon for topping salads tonight.  DH wants to eat healthier, so I'm starting with the most basic.  I'm on board for eating better "in theory".  LOL!!  I just have the hardest time sticking to it! 

Thought for today, hee hee!


----------



## Lynne G

Hanging with a Dino:


----------



## Charade67

My airline is offering up to $450 to change flights.  I’ll do it only if I can still get there in time for dinner on Friday.


----------



## Lynne G

Think Mac’s was offering $1,000 to switch flights.  Must be oversold Charade.  Safe travels today.


----------



## Charade67

$1000?! Wow! I’m on the volunteer list, but won’t move if it means missing dinner.


----------



## Sue M

Sitting at SeaTac waiting for connection to MCO!  Flight boards in 30 min. Waiting for food at airport kiosk.
Almost missed flight this morning. I set my watch for 2 am. Must have slept through it yikes. A first. Next time I’ll use phone. Got to airport 70 min before flight. Good thing my airport is empty.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> My airline is offering up to $450 to change flights.  I’ll do it only if I can still get there in time for dinner on Friday.


Don’t do it 
Not worth it charade
Once you give up your seat you could not change it back
Unknown how many hour wait you will have when you do the buy out and get reassigned a flight 

could be a long wait or night flight you would be reassigned


----------



## Lynne G

Ack Sue!  Glad you are again on your way soon!  Safe flight.  

Charade, hope you are on your flight now.  See ya soon.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne, my flight leaves tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, then I wouldn’t switch flights either Charade.  Bet it’s not a long flight, as ours is about 2 hours.  Safe travels tomorrow morning.  Hope packing was a success.


----------



## Charade67

Bored again at work. Counting down to lunch.


----------



## Lynne G

I know that feeling well, Charade.


Hehe, Galaxy defender, again, as never not gets old when having fun shooting those aliens:


----------



## Robo56

Good Thursday morning Sans family 









Lynne G said:


> Gorgeous night was had for HHN. Was very busy, and had a great time on Patty’s private tour. Saw all the houses and some we repeated, scare zones, some repeated too, snacked and rode mummy and grigotts twice. By the time we got back, close to 2 am. We did not want to close the park down. We were tired, but great fun with all that was with us.



Sounds like a wonderful tour. Patty and Joe are wonderful hosts and she plans out tour so well. Seth is awesome. 




schumigirl said:


> Have a lovely weekend and I`ve been so enjoying your TR.......



Thank you Carole.




Realfoodfans said:


> Hope you get your strength back soon Robo. I agree travelling is harder to recover from as we get older.



I’am getting things in order at home little by little. I really enjoyed my vacation. 




Realfoodfans said:


> I’ve been back up with my friend in Yorkshire and felt bad to leave her on her own last night though she does have lots of other support. Took some prepared meals up and trying to encourage her to eat a little more. Sadly still no death certificate so we couldn’t start on the plethora of paperwork but we will get there.



So nice you are there for your friend. I hope all needed paperwork falls into place so the death certificate can be completed.




Lynne G said:


> Hope all are doing rest today. And good to hear trip back was okay, Robo. That is a long drive. Was nice to enjoy some coffee and talk with you. Hope to see ya again, next year.



I enjoyed our visits too Lynne. It would be nice to visit again next year if our travel dates align.




Sue M said:


> Yay for getting in visits with Bobbie & Lynne. Always fun to connect in person! That sounds like a wild storm, did they close the walking path? I know at HRH we always cut through the path in the Butterfly garden. It’s mulch pathway. Would be a shock to sink down!
> Glad you made the drive back safely. How long does it take? I had to look up on map where the state is in relation to Florida! It’s further North than I thought.



About 14 hours if I leave to go back to Southern Indiana from Orlando and about 16 hours if I leave from my home in Vero Beach. 

Traffic and stops for gas, welcome centers (for bathroom breaks and walking) and food breaks can all play into making it longer at times. 

I try to leave very early in the morning 3:30 or 4 am to try and get through the most difficult areas Nashville, Chattanooga and Atlanta.



Sue M said:


> Tomorrow going to go through things I have set out to pack, and note what else I need. Decide on flight clothing etc. Also go get my Yams & pineapple to make my Thanksgiving casserole, make and freeze it.
> Tuesday I have covid test booked then hair appt. Wednesday is packing day, and make sure electronics are charged and ready. Have to be up at 2:30am  Thursday for 6am flight. Plan on getting to airport at 4:00. I think that’s when security opens. Not much point getting there earlier.



Safe travels Sue and enjoy your vacation.




schumigirl said:


> Kyle is back to the office today....with real people again, so he is quite happy, we have some things to do around town and pick up a few things we`ve ordered and hopefully not need fuel as we are having a panic buying crisis here......everyone has been told not to panic and it`ll be fine, but of course, people panic. I think our tank is full as we usually don`t let it go below 3/4 tank. Some places were limiting purchases to around £40 each, that would barely be a drop in our tank. But, hopefully it`ll sort itself out.



Glad to hear Kyle is back in the office. I think it has been hard on the young ones during Covid office closures. Social interactions in the work place are Important to them. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Glad you're home safe!
> 
> Cinnamon pecan rolls, yum!!



Thank you. Now just getting caught up on a few things now that I’am home. 




J'aime Paris said:


> We had a busy and fun weekend! On Saturday, DH and I met friends at a local Oktoberfest celebration. We watched the Dachshund races, and boy were they adorable!!! Ace Skywalker won the race! He was such a cutie! We enjoyed some German drinks and food....and listened to a couple polka bands. A really nice time!



Sounds like a fun time. This area of Indiana was settled by predominantly German people so we have a big German Volkfest every year with German food and music. It’s in October. I haven’t check to see if they are having it this year or not. Hubby is 100% German. 




soniam said:


> Plus, I have diverticulitis. When I eat a lot of garbage, especially bready things, I end up paying for it. I am hoping now that I am no longer working that I can exercise more and be able to not always have to eat so healthy. If we can get out of Covid Stage 5, I will go back to the gym, and then if lower, yoga. Exercise really helps my health issues too.



Sorry to hear you have to deal with diverticulitis. That is so painful. 




J'aime Paris said:


> You know those funny magnifying glasses with a light on the top that dentists wear? They're called Loupes. DD had to order a pair yesterday to use in dental school, since they will begin some patient contact next month. Almost $3000!! And that was the student rate! Thankfully they will last her all 4 years of dental school....



I didn’t know what those glasses were called. WOW that is expensive. I remember while I was in Nursing School nothing was cheap as far as the equipment we needed to purchase. Even the books were very expensive. No complaints though. It was what was required. 




pattyw said:


> Hi all- popping in after a long time away again! Came back to say we had a SUPER HHN tour! Thanks to @LynneG and @Monykalyn and family for joining us!



Patty what a lovely group you had for your HHN TOUR. So nice to hear you all had a great time. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick stop in before I start cooking supper. Chicken parmesan, pasta, salad on the menu tonight



That sounds yummy. 




Charade67 said:


> They would not want me on that jury either. I have zero tolerance for drunk drivers. Many years ago 2 of my cousins were killed by a drunk driver. They were children. Riding bicycles.



Such a tragic thing to go through. I’am sorry you lost your young cousins.




Lynne G said:


> Boat ride back, after a very filling Bread Box late dinner. Switching hotels tomorrow, as getting to the end of my stay. Have had some great meet ups with MonyK, Patty, Robbie and Bobbie. Soon to say hello to Charade and Sue. Have enjoyed the parks, some pool time, and just relaxing.
> 
> With that, hope all have a good night sleep.



Lynne hope you got to sleep ok and hope the transition to SF goes smoothly.

I enjoyed our visits too. 

Enjoy your visits with Mac, Sue and Charade.




Lynne G said:


> Morning break after 6 rides in less than an hour.



You are a commando on the rides in the morning. You did get a lot done. 




macraven said:


> Doing the 6 house tour and have a lunch break
> Yes only 10.30 but have a 45 minute break



Mac hope you enjoyed your 6 house tour. It really makes those houses more enjoyable knowing a lot of the back story on them. 




Schumigirl said:


> Friends had given us an overnight stay with dinner as a joint birthday/anniversary gift for a country house hotel we love about 2 hours away from us. But, trying to get it booked was difficult as they are more or less full from now till Christmas. But, they called us yesterday to let us know they had a last minute cancellation......could we make it there......5 minutes later I had our overnight bag packed and practically sitting in the car waiting to leave.



What a nice gift. So glad they called you back and you were able to make your trip. Sounds like you had a lovely time. 




Lynne G said:


> Sone great costumes on the walkers. Was way too crowded for a Wednesday, and with all the walking, soaking my feet. On way back from boat, met 2 TMs. Kinda made sense, as they said tonight was the only night TMs were allowed to go.



Great pic Lynne. Yep the feet do take a little bit of a beating with all the walking.  Prop your tootsies up and relax.

So nice that Universal sets aside some time for TM’s to enjoy HHN 




soniam said:


> Added people to my RIP tour and requested Seth. I hope I get him again.



I hope you are able to get Seth for your tour. 




Lynne G said:


> Terrific Thursday homies.



Have a great Thursday Lynne.




Lynne G said:


> Nothing like an earlier morning:



Breakfast with a fire breathing Dragon sounds nice   




Lynne G said:


> Look at the wait times, Dino coaster 20 minute wait! Single rider on Hagrid’s wait: 10 minutes. How nice is those wait times?



Sounds like a good day to be in the parks. 




Lynne G said:


> Hanging with a Dino:



Nice pic Lynne.....Bet you didn’t pet him or her ......LOL


Having my morning coffee and looking out the window. We had a few days of warm temps here up to 90 degrees. It is slowly tapering into the low 80’s again. 

We fired the lawn company we have use for past 4 years here. They have slowly killed areas of grass in our yard. Whoever the franchisee is they have let their business slip severely. 

We hired our neighbors company and they were out and aerated and seeded our lawn yesterday.

I need to get up in my office today and go through some paperwork that is mounded on my desk. I also need to look at Christmas presents I bought and figure out who else I need to buy for on my list. 

Our older grandson is coming in for a visit for a couple days. He will be here this evening. He and his wife and our cute great-granddaughter live in Kentucky. I will freshen up the guest room he likes to stay and in. 

We always enjoy anytime we get to spend with family. 

Hard to believe I was on the road back to Indiana this time last week. 

I had such a nice visit with my niece when she flew in Sunday through Thursday at the beginning of my trip. She is so fun to be around. I think it is fun to look at the world from a younger ones eyes. It forces me to be more adventurous in my choices of food and drink.  I enjoyed spending time at the pool with her and shopping. We had a great time at HHN.

It also gave her some time to getaway and enjoy a little vacation time. She has a happy, busy little toddler who we all adore J. His birthday celebration is Saturday and we shopped some fun things for him at Universal. 

I usually watch little J every Friday morning. He is the Apple of  his Aunt Robbie’s eye for sure. He is adorable. 

I’am enjoying doing the trip report. It was a wonderful vacation. I’am reminded how much is involved in taking the time to do them, but I’am enjoying looking at the pictures again and laughing about the fun things.

I really enjoy reading others reports and looking at the pictures they take.

Carole I hope you and Tom are able to make your trip over soon so we can all enjoy one of your trip reports. I do believe you have inspired many to take a step out of their comfort zone and write a trip report. 

Tom’s great photos on the reports have helped me look more closely at the photos I choose to take. You have both inspired me. Thank you both.  I do need a gentle nudge out of my comfort zone every now and again. 

Safe travels Sue as you travel to Sunny Florida today. Enjoy your vacation. 

If I remember correctly Charade you are flying Saturday. Have a safe flight and enjoy your vacation.

Lynne enjoy the remainder of your vacation and your meet ups with the Sans family members. 

Have a wonderful Thursday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Family visits are the best Robo.  Hope that coffee was in your HHN cup.  

Hot one today, and another question series for ya:



Aww, while I like all animals, I’m a big sized dog, dog fan.


----------



## Charade67

I forgot to mention earlier, if anyone needs anything Disney the shop Disney website has free shipping today.


----------



## Charade67

Everything is packed except for a couple of medications I need in the morning. I’ve done online check in for the flight and hotel. My alarm is set for 5:00. I’m ready to go.

In honor of my flight tomorrow.


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels tomorrow Charade.  At least you will still be up before the sun.


----------



## Lynne G

A HHN still tonight, another walker I saw last night.  Hope all have sweet (creeping it real) dreams.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Thursday morning Sans family
> 
> Thank you Carole.
> 
> 
> Glad to hear Kyle is back in the office. I think it has been hard on the young ones during Covid office closures. Social interactions in the work place are Important to them.
> 
> What a nice gift. So glad they called you back and you were able to make your trip. Sounds like you had a lovely time.
> 
> Having my morning coffee and looking out the window. We had a few days of warm temps here up to 90 degrees. It is slowly tapering into the low 80’s again.
> 
> We fired the lawn company we have use for past 4 years here. They have slowly killed areas of grass in our yard. Whoever the franchisee is they have let their business slip severely.
> 
> We hired our neighbors company and they were out and aerated and seeded our lawn yesterday.
> 
> I need to get up in my office today and go through some paperwork that is mounded on my desk. I also need to look at Christmas presents I bought and figure out who else I need to buy for on my list.
> 
> Our older grandson is coming in for a visit for a couple days. He will be here this evening. He and his wife and our cute great-granddaughter live in Kentucky. I will freshen up the guest room he likes to stay and in.
> 
> We always enjoy anytime we get to spend with family.
> 
> Hard to believe I was on the road back to Indiana this time last week.
> 
> I had such a nice visit with my niece when she flew in Sunday through Thursday at the beginning of my trip. She is so fun to be around. I think it is fun to look at the world from a younger ones eyes. It forces me to be more adventurous in my choices of food and drink.  I enjoyed spending time at the pool with her and shopping. We had a great time at HHN.
> 
> It also gave her some time to getaway and enjoy a little vacation time. She has a happy, busy little toddler who we all adore J. His birthday celebration is Saturday and we shopped some fun things for him at Universal.
> 
> I usually watch little J every Friday morning. He is the Apple of  his Aunt Robbie’s eye for sure. He is adorable.
> 
> I’am enjoying doing the trip report. It was a wonderful vacation. I’am reminded how much is involved in taking the time to do them, but I’am enjoying looking at the pictures again and laughing about the fun things.
> 
> I really enjoy reading others reports and looking at the pictures they take.
> 
> Carole I hope you and Tom are able to make your trip over soon so we can all enjoy one of your trip reports. I do believe you have inspired many to take a step out of their comfort zone and write a trip report.
> 
> Tom’s great photos on the reports have helped me look more closely at the photos I choose to take. You have both inspired me. Thank you both.  I do need a gentle nudge out of my comfort zone every now and again.



Thank you, he is loving being back in the office.....yes, they do need that connection with others more than we do I believe. 

And thank you for the TR report compliment.....I`m enjoying your a lot and will pass on the compliment to Tom......

Hope the new lawn firm are better. What a shame the other one let you down. Our gardener is basically a one man band with an apprenticeut my goodness he works his socks off and is working to build his business into a bigger one, but with Covid it has delayed his plans a little. He promises not to forget the ones who gave him a chance now though, I`d hate to lose him. Fingers crossed this one is better for you. 

Sounds like some lovely family time with your niece and your grandson`s visit, that`ll be lovely. And your little great nephew too....hope the celebration goes well tomorrow, they are adorable at any age really! 

Yes, I hope the border announcement is soon too, for so many people. 

Have a lovely weekend.....





Charade67 said:


> Everything is packed except for a couple of medications I need in the morning. I’ve done online check in for the flight and hotel. My alarm is set for 5:00. I’m ready to go.
> 
> In honor of my flight tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 608968



Charade, hope you have a safe flight and a wonderful trip...... 





Been a busy few days here with our little mini break and yesterday one of my cousins who lives on the outskirts of Manchester spent the day with us. She works for the police in CID and was down this way for an event, so took an extra day to see us. She always has the best stories! Had a lovely day with her and took her to lunch and dinner yesterday before dropping her at her hotel, she`s leaving early this morning to travel back up, but another nice little surprise for this week. 

Also spoke to my cousins who were both at RP over the last few weeks, they had a blast and happy to report no bad issues anywhere and both of them enjoyed our suggested restaurants, they had lovely evenings at The Palm which I was so pleased about and the only place they didn`t enjoy was Big Fire.....I did tell them not to go there as so many folks who I trust with their opinion said not to bother. But happy their trips were a success. One is back next week, but trying PB as her niece is now working there as part of her training. 

Today weather looks sucky.......high winds are hitting us now and again and some rain, but weekend looks mixed, but getting much cooler. 

Going some clothes shopping this morning and hope to find some new boots, yes, it`s that time of year...... and maybe walk this afternoon once the wind dies down and sun is due to pop up. 












































Happy October 1st and Happy Friday ​


----------



## Sue M

Good morning!  Waking up in Orlando!  Flight was great!  Free upgrade to premium economy ThanKyocera Alaska!  And middle seat was empty!  Took Universal shuttle over. Left airport at 7:00pm. Sat 30 min waiting for passenger. I’m used to that with Disney shuttle. 
SF is nice, what I’ve seen of it. Room very comfy. Walked over to Cabana Bay food court for dinner. 
Busy day today. Time to get rolling!


----------



## Charade67

I’m at the airport in Roanoke. Flight boards in an hour. I’ve got too much time to kill.


----------



## Lynne G

Hi Sue, I’ve been up, but not moving fast.  Give a text if like to meet up in parks.  And yay, both at SF, with Charade close behind. 

Yay, first of October it is Schumi. Nice to get away, family visit, and maybe did some boot shopping today. Hope the weather cleared for a walk this afternoon.

And so, my tea is done. May try to start getting ready. Another 91 degrees partly cloudy day, with no rain in forecast. Perfect for my last full day here. The time has flown by, and I leave tomorrow. But have had a great time meeting homies, sharing meals, chatting, and enjoy the parks during the day, and nights.

Fabulous Friday feeling homies.  Yay!


----------



## Charade67

I’m waiting to board. There is a cute little boy sitting across from me. He looks to be about 4 years old. He has a Spider-Man shirt, shoes, mask, backpack, and headphones.


----------



## keishashadow

Checking in


our room view at BWV was 

[AT
Got a kick out of watching where 2 eagles would perch



Harmonious at Epcot preview   Disney started to get wildly busy Wednesday 


Moved over to HRH yesterday.  Just dawned on me I haven’t looked out the window, yet 



long day yesterday, nice early dinner at finnegans. Lots of walking at HHN. Did see all the houses. Jury is definitely out for all of us there. Hoping for better timing on scares tonight. Planning on a dip in pool when I can rouse the mr Well before jr awakens & hustles us to parks

feet don’t fail me now!


----------



## Lynne G

Perfect day for pool time.  

As for me, twice at MIB, 10 minute wait for Gringotts, wasted time in F and F, now chilling:


----------



## J'aime Paris

Robo56 said:


> Good Thursday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 608798
> 
> 
> View attachment 608799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a wonderful tour. Patty and Joe are wonderful hosts and she plans out tour so well. Seth is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Carole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’am getting things in order at home little by little. I really enjoyed my vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice you are there for your friend. I hope all needed paperwork falls into place so the death certificate can be completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed our visits too Lynne. It would be nice to visit again next year if our travel dates align.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 14 hours if I leave to go back to Southern Indiana from Orlando and about 16 hours if I leave from my home in Vero Beach.
> 
> Traffic and stops for gas, welcome centers (for bathroom breaks and walking) and food breaks can all play into making it longer at times.
> 
> I try to leave very early in the morning 3:30 or 4 am to try and get through the most difficult areas Nashville, Chattanooga and Atlanta.
> 
> 
> 
> Safe travels Sue and enjoy your vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear Kyle is back in the office. I think it has been hard on the young ones during Covid office closures. Social interactions in the work place are Important to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Now just getting caught up on a few things now that I’am home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a fun time. This area of Indiana was settled by predominantly German people so we have a big German Volkfest every year with German food and music. It’s in October. I haven’t check to see if they are having it this year or not. Hubby is 100% German.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you have to deal with diverticulitis. That is so painful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t know what those glasses were called. WOW that is expensive. I remember while I was in Nursing School nothing was cheap as far as the equipment we needed to purchase. Even the books were very expensive. No complaints though. It was what was required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patty what a lovely group you had for your HHN TOUR. So nice to hear you all had a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a tragic thing to go through. I’am sorry you lost your young cousins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne hope you got to sleep ok and hope the transition to SF goes smoothly.
> 
> I enjoyed our visits too.
> 
> Enjoy your visits with Mac, Sue and Charade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a commando on the rides in the morning. You did get a lot done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac hope you enjoyed your 6 house tour. It really makes those houses more enjoyable knowing a lot of the back story on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice gift. So glad they called you back and you were able to make your trip. Sounds like you had a lovely time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pic Lynne. Yep the feet do take a little bit of a beating with all the walking.  Prop your tootsies up and relax.
> 
> So nice that Universal sets aside some time for TM’s to enjoy HHN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are able to get Seth for your tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Thursday Lynne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast with a fire breathing Dragon sounds nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good day to be in the parks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic Lynne.....Bet you didn’t pet him or her ......LOL
> 
> 
> Having my morning coffee and looking out the window. We had a few days of warm temps here up to 90 degrees. It is slowly tapering into the low 80’s again.
> 
> We fired the lawn company we have use for past 4 years here. They have slowly killed areas of grass in our yard. Whoever the franchisee is they have let their business slip severely.
> 
> We hired our neighbors company and they were out and aerated and seeded our lawn yesterday.
> 
> I need to get up in my office today and go through some paperwork that is mounded on my desk. I also need to look at Christmas presents I bought and figure out who else I need to buy for on my list.
> 
> Our older grandson is coming in for a visit for a couple days. He will be here this evening. He and his wife and our cute great-granddaughter live in Kentucky. I will freshen up the guest room he likes to stay and in.
> 
> We always enjoy anytime we get to spend with family.
> 
> Hard to believe I was on the road back to Indiana this time last week.
> 
> I had such a nice visit with my niece when she flew in Sunday through Thursday at the beginning of my trip. She is so fun to be around. I think it is fun to look at the world from a younger ones eyes. It forces me to be more adventurous in my choices of food and drink.  I enjoyed spending time at the pool with her and shopping. We had a great time at HHN.
> 
> It also gave her some time to getaway and enjoy a little vacation time. She has a happy, busy little toddler who we all adore J. His birthday celebration is Saturday and we shopped some fun things for him at Universal.
> 
> I usually watch little J every Friday morning. He is the Apple of  his Aunt Robbie’s eye for sure. He is adorable.
> 
> I’am enjoying doing the trip report. It was a wonderful vacation. I’am reminded how much is involved in taking the time to do them, but I’am enjoying looking at the pictures again and laughing about the fun things.
> 
> I really enjoy reading others reports and looking at the pictures they take.
> 
> Carole I hope you and Tom are able to make your trip over soon so we can all enjoy one of your trip reports. I do believe you have inspired many to take a step out of their comfort zone and write a trip report.
> 
> Tom’s great photos on the reports have helped me look more closely at the photos I choose to take. You have both inspired me. Thank you both.  I do need a gentle nudge out of my comfort zone every now and again.
> 
> Safe travels Sue as you travel to Sunny Florida today. Enjoy your vacation.
> 
> If I remember correctly Charade you are flying Saturday. Have a safe flight and enjoy your vacation.
> 
> Lynne enjoy the remainder of your vacation and your meet ups with the Sans family members.
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday everyone.


Have a wonderful visit with your grandson and his family!!!




Charade67 said:


> Everything is packed except for a couple of medications I need in the morning. I’ve done online check in for the flight and hotel. My alarm is set for 5:00. I’m ready to go.
> 
> In honor of my flight tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 608968







schumigirl said:


> Thank you, he is loving being back in the office.....yes, they do need that connection with others more than we do I believe.
> 
> And thank you for the TR report compliment.....I`m enjoying your a lot and will pass on the compliment to Tom......
> 
> Hope the new lawn firm are better. What a shame the other one let you down. Our gardener is basically a one man band with an apprenticeut my goodness he works his socks off and is working to build his business into a bigger one, but with Covid it has delayed his plans a little. He promises not to forget the ones who gave him a chance now though, I`d hate to lose him. Fingers crossed this one is better for you.
> 
> Sounds like some lovely family time with your niece and your grandson`s visit, that`ll be lovely. And your little great nephew too....hope the celebration goes well tomorrow, they are adorable at any age really!
> 
> Yes, I hope the border announcement is soon too, for so many people.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charade, hope you have a safe flight and a wonderful trip......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been a busy few days here with our little mini break and yesterday one of my cousins who lives on the outskirts of Manchester spent the day with us. She works for the police in CID and was down this way for an event, so took an extra day to see us. She always has the best stories! Had a lovely day with her and took her to lunch and dinner yesterday before dropping her at her hotel, she`s leaving early this morning to travel back up, but another nice little surprise for this week.
> 
> Also spoke to my cousins who were both at RP over the last few weeks, they had a blast and happy to report no bad issues anywhere and both of them enjoyed our suggested restaurants, they had lovely evenings at The Palm which I was so pleased about and the only place they didn`t enjoy was Big Fire.....I did tell them not to go there as so many folks who I trust with their opinion said not to bother. But happy their trips were a success. One is back next week, but trying PB as her niece is now working there as part of her training.
> 
> Today weather looks sucky.......high winds are hitting us now and again and some rain, but weekend looks mixed, but getting much cooler.
> 
> Going some clothes shopping this morning and hope to find some new boots, yes, it`s that time of year...... and maybe walk this afternoon once the wind dies down and sun is due to pop up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy October 1st and Happy Friday ​


Sounds like a great day spent with your cousin!!

And awesome that the RP and The Palm experiences went well for your travelers!!




Sue M said:


> Good morning!  Waking up in Orlando!  Flight was great!  Free upgrade to premium economy ThanKyocera Alaska!  And middle seat was empty!  Took Universal shuttle over. Left airport at 7:00pm. Sat 30 min waiting for passenger. I’m used to that with Disney shuttle.
> SF is nice, what I’ve seen of it. Room very comfy. Walked over to Cabana Bay food court for dinner.
> Busy day today. Time to get rolling!


Yay Sue!  Have lots and lots of fun!!




Charade67 said:


> I’m at the airport in Roanoke. Flight boards in an hour. I’ve got too much time to kill.


Almost there!



Lynne G said:


> Hi Sue, I’ve been up, but not moving fast.  Give a text if like to meet up in parks.  And yay, both at SF, with Charade close behind.
> 
> Yay, first of October it is Schumi. Nice to get away, family visit, and maybe did some boot shopping today. Hope the weather cleared for a walk this afternoon.
> 
> And so, my tea is done. May try to start getting ready. Another 91 degrees partly cloudy day, with no rain in forecast. Perfect for my last full day here. The time has flown by, and I leave tomorrow. But have had a great time meeting homies, sharing meals, chatting, and enjoy the parks during the day, and nights.
> 
> Fabulous Friday feeling homies.  Yay!


Enjoy the last full day Lynne!!




keishashadow said:


> Checking in
> 
> 
> our room view at BWV was
> 
> [ATView attachment 608923
> Got a kick out of watching where 2 eagles would perch
> 
> 
> View attachment 609093
> Harmonious at Epcot preview   Disney started to get wildly busy Wednesday
> 
> View attachment 609101
> Moved over to HRH yesterday.  Just dawned on me I haven’t looked out the window, yet
> 
> View attachment 609102
> 
> long day yesterday, nice early dinner at finnegans. Lots of walking at HHN. Did see all the houses. Jury is definitely out for all of us there. Hoping for better timing on scares tonight. Planning on a dip in pool when I can rouse the mr Well before jr awakens & hustles us to parks
> 
> feet don’t fail me now!


Did you watch Harmonious from a spot in Epcot, or from your resort?  I've watched a few videos with mixed reviews....what did you think about it?









Looking to be a rainy Sat/Sun, with today still holding onto sunny skies and 82.  Will certainly spend some time outside enjoying while it lasts!

Hard to believe it's already October 1st.  Where has this year gone?  85 days until Christmas...get those shopping lists organized!!





Hope all the SANS friends in Florida have an awesome time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Indeed, in the last quarter of the year, Paris.  Hope not much rain for ya this weekend.  

Glorious sunshine right now, and a nice breeze too.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yay, first of October it is Schumi. Nice to get away, family visit, and maybe did some boot shopping today. Hope the weather cleared for a walk this afternoon.



Yep, had a lovely few days and did get new boots this morning and some other things too which was nice, I hate shopping for clothes, but it was nice to walk back to the car laden with bags for the first time in a while....

Enjoy your last full day.




Charade67 said:


> I’m waiting to board. There is a cute little boy sitting across from me. He looks to be about 4 years old. He has a Spider-Man shirt, shoes, mask, backpack, and headphones.



Have a good flight Charade. 




keishashadow said:


> Checking in
> 
> 
> our room view at BWV was
> 
> [ATView attachment 608923
> Got a kick out of watching where 2 eagles would perch
> 
> 
> View attachment 609093
> Harmonious at Epcot preview   Disney started to get wildly busy Wednesday
> 
> View attachment 609101
> Moved over to HRH yesterday.  Just dawned on me I haven’t looked out the window, yet
> 
> View attachment 609102
> 
> long day yesterday, nice early dinner at finnegans. Lots of walking at HHN. Did see all the houses. Jury is definitely out for all of us there. Hoping for better timing on scares tonight. Planning on a dip in pool when I can rouse the mr Well before jr awakens & hustles us to parks
> 
> feet don’t fail me now!



A Keisha sighting! Glad you`ve been having so much fun so far.....

Pics are lovely......and good to hear about HHN......seems a common view this year that the jury is out.....

Have fun today and tonight too.......  





J'aime Paris said:


> Have a wonderful visit with your grandson and his family!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great day spent with your cousin!!
> 
> And awesome that the RP and The Palm experiences went well for your travelers!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay Sue!  Have lots and lots of fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> Almost there!
> 
> 
> Enjoy the last full day Lynne!!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch Harmonious from a spot in Epcot, or from your resort?  I've watched a few videos with mixed reviews....what did you think about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to be a rainy Sat/Sun, with today still holding onto sunny skies and 82.  Will certainly spend some time outside enjoying while it lasts!
> 
> Hard to believe it's already October 1st.  Where has this year gone?  85 days until Christmas...get those shopping lists organized!!
> View attachment 609111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all the SANS friends in Florida have an awesome time!!!!!!!!!!



I was so happy they had a blast Lori as i had arranged a lot for both couples.....so big phew!! 

My cousin is a bit of an enigma......she is a long serving CID officer and can come across as a bit abrasive if you don`t know her, but she has a heart of gold and so funny...I swear I never met anyone who is as naturally funny as she is, so yes, lovely to see her and have a good old catch up in person. 

Make the most of your weather Lori before it changes......ours is lovely today, but high winds are around, not as bad as forecast though. But heating is on in the evenings now for a little while. And yes, started my Christmas list a few days ago......I always think I`m quite organised, but this year......nope. I will be though.

Have a great weekend........




Got a good haul at the stores this morning, surprised to find plenty of clothes I liked and did get my yearly new winter boots. Ended up with two pairs of the same ones as they had them in a lovely tan colour too. 

Came home and decided the weather was decent enough to walk, so got changed and wandered along the front. Only did 4 miles as the wind was a bit wild, but all my washing I hung out is dry......exciting life really. 

Pulled pork with spicy bbq sauce and sweet potato wedges tonight for dinner, slow cooked the pork overnight, smells delicious.


----------



## Charade67

Just landed in Charlotte. I have 3 hours until the next flight.


----------



## Lynne G

Enjoy some rest before next flight, Charade.  

Dancing, yeah:


----------



## Charade67

Just got in to Sapphire Falls. I’m going to relax a bit before dinner.

My view.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's Friday Afternoon  

Heading out early today for an appointment.  And the clock seems to be stalling today.  My focus in not here today.  Took me forever to get my required paperwork completed and sent off.  I seen to have the attention span of a flea today.  Too many other things happening around me to focus on work today.  

Not much planned for the weekend.  Puttering around the house and getting ready for next weekend.  Everyone will be here Friday - if no more restrictions are implemented.  


I received a text from a dear friend on Wednesday night.  She had been very sick in the hospital.  She actually ended up having very bad pnuemonia in one lung and they wouldn't start antibiotics right away instead making her wait a 3 days for 2 covid tests to come back saying she was negative (on both)for covid  like seriously.   She was extremely sick, They were not holding out much hope for her and were calling in family to sit with her.  She finally got out yesterday after 10 days in the hospital.  She is angry. Her new husband is very angry - and a prominent person in our community.  I have a feeling this will be put into full blast around here.  

So I'm making a few meals for her and her dh.  I gave her a list of meals to choose from.  So I will be cooking a few meals for her.  Lasagna with zucchini noodles (she is gluten intolerant) beef and barley soup, and seafood chowder (she asked for that one)  and I'll whip up some nanaimo bars for her as well as they are her favorite.  

Other than that...not much else.  Dh and ds are off hunting this weekend.   They were finally drawn for some big game - so we are hoping for some to come home.  

I see peeps are arriving and meet up will be happening.  I'm a little envious right now.  I hope everyone has a fantastic time!!!!!  

Well, I should get going.  Might try to fit in a walk tonight after supper.  Korean taco bowls for supper tonight.  

Have a great evening everyone....stay safe!!!!!


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Love the Golden Girls! It`s a little dated now, but still so funny......and I think most folks know or knew someone a little like Blanche.......well, I certainly did....lol.......


 You may never look at me the same way again but...a guy I used to work with once told me I reminded him of Bea Arthur because of some of my facial expressions and quick wit. I hope that doesn't ruin us. 

Well...it's Friday and I have ordered a pizza from one of my newer Italian places. I have had their pasta which is excellent but not the pizza. It's supposed to be really good! 

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Just got in to Sapphire Falls. I’m going to relax a bit before dinner.
> 
> My view.
> 
> View attachment 609249



Lovely view Charade…….I love that hotel too! Have a wonderful time…..





Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's Friday Afternoon
> 
> Heading out early today for an appointment.  And the clock seems to be stalling today.  My focus in not here today.  Took me forever to get my required paperwork completed and sent off.  I seen to have the attention span of a flea today.  Too many other things happening around me to focus on work today.
> 
> Not much planned for the weekend.  Puttering around the house and getting ready for next weekend.  Everyone will be here Friday - if no more restrictions are implemented.
> 
> 
> I received a text from a dear friend on Wednesday night.  She had been very sick in the hospital.  She actually ended up having very bad pnuemonia in one lung and they wouldn't start antibiotics right away instead making her wait a 3 days for 2 covid tests to come back saying she was negative (on both)for covid  like seriously.   She was extremely sick, They were not holding out much hope for her and were calling in family to sit with her.  She finally got out yesterday after 10 days in the hospital.  She is angry. Her new husband is very angry - and a prominent person in our community.  I have a feeling this will be put into full blast around here.
> 
> So I'm making a few meals for her and her dh.  I gave her a list of meals to choose from.  So I will be cooking a few meals for her.  Lasagna with zucchini noodles (she is gluten intolerant) beef and barley soup, and seafood chowder (she asked for that one)  and I'll whip up some nanaimo bars for her as well as they are her favorite.
> 
> Other than that...not much else.  Dh and ds are off hunting this weekend.   They were finally drawn for some big game - so we are hoping for some to come home.
> 
> I see peeps are arriving and meet up will be happening.  I'm a little envious right now.  I hope everyone has a fantastic time!!!!!
> 
> Well, I should get going.  Might try to fit in a walk tonight after supper.  Korean taco bowls for supper tonight.
> 
> Have a great evening everyone....stay safe!!!!!



That is a horrific story Pumpkin!! Goodness me she could have died waiting to be treated, it is the stuff of horror movies.

Yes, that needs to not be forgotten and made very public.






Metro West said:


> You may never look at me the same way again but...a guy I used to work with once told me I reminded him of Bea Arthur because of some of my facial expressions and quick wit. I hope that doesn't ruin us.
> 
> Well...it's Friday and I have ordered a pizza from one of my newer Italian places. I have had their pasta which is excellent but not the pizza. It's supposed to be really good!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!



      

I just spluttered my tonic water all over my iPad……..OMG! You do have a very distinctive facial expression at times, but not Bea Arthur…….well, now I need to think back to our many conversations……..lol…..you do have a quick wit though.

Tom just looked and said no……just no…….lol……nah, won’t ruin us!

I still think you have more than a passing resemblance to an actor, I think I told you once, not sure you’ll remember, but hope you took it as a compliment as it was meant to be!!

Pizza sounds good…….



Hope mac and Keisha enjoy their tour tonight at HHN…..it’ll be fabulous I’m sure 

Cant wait to hear all about it.





Almost bedtime here…….we did plan to have a day off of walking again tomorrow, but weather is going to be ok. Cool, as in around 48f early morning, but sun will be shining so might as well.

Then have some baking to do and typical Saturday things……and we all decided we’d like fish and chips from the chippy tomorrow night, so that’s what it is.

But, bacon up first for brunch though,  I think since we’ll be out early, don’t want to walk on a tummy full of bacon!

Hope your Friday evening is a good one.


----------



## soniam

Sue M said:


> Sitting at SeaTac waiting for connection to MCO!  Flight boards in 30 min. Waiting for food at airport kiosk.
> Almost missed flight this morning. I set my watch for 2 am. Must have slept through it yikes. A first. Next time I’ll use phone. Got to airport 70 min before flight. Good thing my airport is empty.



I have an alarm clock set to an annoyingly loud sound, and it's across the room. Otherwise, I will just turn it off in my sleep and not even realize it. My husband usually does the alarm on vacation, because he can just set his phone to wake me up and let our son sleep in.

Hope your trip is great!



keishashadow said:


> Checking in
> 
> 
> our room view at BWV was
> 
> [ATView attachment 608923
> Got a kick out of watching where 2 eagles would perch
> 
> 
> View attachment 609093
> Harmonious at Epcot preview   Disney started to get wildly busy Wednesday
> 
> View attachment 609101
> Moved over to HRH yesterday.  Just dawned on me I haven’t looked out the window, yet
> 
> View attachment 609102
> 
> long day yesterday, nice early dinner at finnegans. Lots of walking at HHN. Did see all the houses. Jury is definitely out for all of us there. Hoping for better timing on scares tonight. Planning on a dip in pool when I can rouse the mr Well before jr awakens & hustles us to parks
> 
> feet don’t fail me now!



Looks awesome! We bought DVC at BWV summer of last year. This fall will be our first stay with our DVC points. We love the resort. Hope your trip is good!

@macraven @Charade67 Hope your trips are good.

@Lynne G I know your trip is going great


----------



## Monykalyn

Quick drop in while waiting for call to get son from band at the football game. Yes we are horrible for not going lol! In my defense I did get my flu shot today and actually came home and took a nap-only went in to work for a couple hours to help with some computer training as I have day off today.
Hit ground running when we got home last sunday-late flight in as we got home around midnight. Had enough time to kill in Charlotte airport we were able to find a pub to have a couple drinks and something to eat.  Hubs worked a couple long days then off to lake for his dad's golf tourney he sponsors every year. Feet so swollen from all the walking and time on plane it took until wednesday till they went down-to dog's disappointment. But resumed the daily walks with him then. He's my dog-comes to me first-that when hubs out of town he cried outside the bedroom door. He's not done that since he was a puppy, so yes he got to sleep in my room.
Going to put fall/halloween decorations up this weekend. 



Sue M said:


> Another pic of toda


 Gorgeous!! Just gorgeous!!


Charade67 said:


> This cart will give me a little more room for food prep and a little extra storage.


 Very cute! When we took the huge island out of our kitchen (really took too much space) we replaced the counter top with butcher block and put it on wheels. Just taking off the overhang made it more reasonable size-and now I can move it out of way by wall or pull into middle of kitchen when we do holiday baking for more counter space. You will love having that flexibility.


schumigirl said:


> We did our 10 miles today after all.


 Another gorgeous picture!!  Good on keeping up the walking. The dog comes with his big brown eyes  and sweet face if I forget or just don't want to walk every day. He's a good motivator.


Lynne G said:


> We did not want to close the park down. We were tired, but great fun with all that was with us.


 Ha-we did literally close it down-seth walked with Patty, joe Travis and me to the boats! Fantastic guide. Must do again next year!


schumigirl said:


> Had no idea Polka bands were a real thing..


 oh yes....upper midwest weddings growing up had polka bands


pattyw said:


> Here's our group photo from our tour!





pattyw said:


> One of these years Sue- you have to try it! I'm a big chicken too, but now I HAVE to do HHN every year!! Safe travels, my friend!!


 Yes it is fun and with a group it really isn't bad at all. In fact if you were going to try it this is the year. Unfortunately for us who really like the scares-the vinyl in place kinda telegraphs most scares.


pattyw said:


> Now my daughter-in-law wants chickens!!


 I really really enjoyed talking with her-need to get in touch still-been a busy week.  Loved Troy's friends too-they are fun. In fact-can we just be adopted by you?  


Charade67 said:


> A little while ago I got an email from the airline telling me that I can change my flight at no additional charge. There was a button that said “see additional offers”. I clicked it and got “We’re sorry. There are no flights available.” So what was the purpose of that email?


 ?American? They seem to be doing that alot


schumigirl said:


> Had a lovely stay


 So nice that happened! Sounds super relaxing quick break!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> received a text from a dear friend on Wednesday night. She had been very sick in the hospital. She actually ended up having very bad pnuemonia in one lung and they wouldn't start antibiotics right away instead making her wait a 3 days for 2 covid tests to come back saying she was negative (on both)for covid


 Oh goodness glad she is recovering. I suspect there is this type of thing going on behind all the so called "hospitals too crowded with unvaxed so routine gallbladder patient died" stories.  That is just flat out medical malpractice. NO self respecting MD would be involved in WITHOLDING treatment until all tests are back when a condition is evident. They may change some meds (different class of antibiotics once sensitivity culture comes back) but not start at all? 
Yes I hope this blows up in the press and HUGELY. This business of avoidance of a single virus at cost of literally everything else has gone on long enough.

Looking forward to hearing from the peeps at HHN now! Glad we went, but I do feel like I had my fill this year. Hoping next year is normal and back to usual scares etc.


----------



## macraven

Well it is crowded here at hhn but on a private tour so no issues with house waits 

Only have 4 more hours in the park
They close at 2 am tonight 

Charade … don’t forget to put the porch light on
so I won’t stumble on the porch steps if I come back here later


----------



## macraven

Shout out to Sue M
Very nice to have met you today!


----------



## Lynne G

Nice meal at Amatista with Charade, Sue, Bobbie and her DH.  Think we could have talked all night.

Safe travel tomorrow to Sue. I’ll be home tomorrow too. Was nice to meet up with you.

Mac, so glad you are having a great time on touring HHN tonight.  Keisha hope you are having fun too.

Some more park fun for me, before that trip back in the evening. Flight still showing will be on time. I hope we get as early arrival as little one did flying home Sunday.

Hope all have a good night, and MonyK has a doggie and me sleeping soon.


----------



## Charade67

Quick post since I need to get some sleep. Had a really nice dinner tonight with Lynne , Bobbie, Bobbie’s husband, and Sue. Unfortunately since we spent so much time talking  we forgot to get a picture.

I’m going to try to get up early tomorrow.  It it all depends on how well I sleep tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Quick drop in while waiting for call to get son from band at the football game. Yes we are horrible for not going lol! In my defense I did get my flu shot today and actually came home and took a nap-only went in to work for a couple hours to help with some computer training as I have day off today.
> Hit ground running when we got home last sunday-late flight in as we got home around midnight. Had enough time to kill in Charlotte airport we were able to find a pub to have a couple drinks and something to eat.  Hubs worked a couple long days then off to lake for his dad's golf tourney he sponsors every year. Feet so swollen from all the walking and time on plane it took until wednesday till they went down-to dog's disappointment. But resumed the daily walks with him then. He's my dog-comes to me first-that when hubs out of town he cried outside the bedroom door. He's not done that since he was a puppy, so yes he got to sleep in my room.
> Going to put fall/halloween decorations up this weekend.
> 
> Gorgeous!! Just gorgeous!!
> Very cute! When we took the huge island out of our kitchen (really took too much space) we replaced the counter top with butcher block and put it on wheels. Just taking off the overhang made it more reasonable size-and now I can move it out of way by wall or pull into middle of kitchen when we do holiday baking for more counter space. You will love having that flexibility.
> Another gorgeous picture!!  Good on keeping up the walking. The dog comes with his big brown eyes  and sweet face if I forget or just don't want to walk every day. He's a good motivator.
> Ha-we did literally close it down-seth walked with Patty, joe Travis and me to the boats! Fantastic guide. Must do again next year!
> oh yes....upper midwest weddings growing up had polka bands
> 
> Yes it is fun and with a group it really isn't bad at all. In fact if you were going to try it this is the year. Unfortunately for us who really like the scares-the vinyl in place kinda telegraphs most scares.
> I really really enjoyed talking with her-need to get in touch still-been a busy week.  Loved Troy's friends too-they are fun. In fact-can we just be adopted by you?
> ?American? They seem to be doing that alot
> So nice that happened! Sounds super relaxing quick break!
> Oh goodness glad she is recovering. I suspect there is this type of thing going on behind all the so called "hospitals too crowded with unvaxed so routine gallbladder patient died" stories.  That is just flat out medical malpractice. NO self respecting MD would be involved in WITHOLDING treatment until all tests are back when a condition is evident. They may change some meds (different class of antibiotics once sensitivity culture comes back) but not start at all?
> Yes I hope this blows up in the press and HUGELY. This business of avoidance of a single virus at cost of literally everything else has gone on long enough.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from the peeps at HHN now! Glad we went, but I do feel like I had my fill this year. Hoping next year is normal and back to usual scares etc.



Hope you feel ok after the jab Monyk.....and no reactions to it.....sounds like a busy time and I`m sure you`ll be forgiven for not going! 

Puppy sounds so cute though, and yes dogs are a great motivator forwalking, you don`t really have a choice with them, but so good for fitness. I know Tom would love a dog one day, just not yet.....

You said theexact same words as one of my cousins about HHN.....glad they went, but that was enough. 

Have a great weekend......





macraven said:


> Well it is crowded here at hhn but on a private tour so no issues with house waits
> 
> Only have 4 more hours in the park
> They close at 2 am tonight
> 
> Charade … don’t forget to put the porch light on
> so I won’t stumble on the porch steps if I come back here later



Sounds like you are having a ball tonight on your Private tour.........don`t forget to give the Keisha family a big hug from me.......  






Charade67 said:


> Quick post since I need to get some sleep. Had a really nice dinner tonight with Lynne , Bobbie, Bobbie’s husband, and Sue. Unfortunately since we spent so much time talking  we forgot to get a picture.
> 
> I’m going to try to get up early tomorrow.  It it all depends on how well I sleep tonight.



Hope you have a good sleep Charade.....it makes all the difference.






Earlyish night for us last night, and today although still pitch black, looks as if it`ll be decent once the sun is up.....46F right now, but I did buy some warmer long sleeve tee shirts yesterday for under the fleecy jacket, think I may need a wamer fleecy soon or wear a proper walking jacket.

Not sure if the usual friends are joining us this morning, it is a little chilly, but the ones with the dogs are I know that, we`ll wait and see when we park at the beach. 

Forgot to say, I finished the book Metro West recommended...Chasing the Boogeyman a few days ago, it was very good and rather a unique perspective, I`d read it again, thanks again Todd for the suggestion. 

Cup of tea time before waiting for the light to come up.


























Have a wonderful Saturday and weekend  ​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.  So many meet ups going on!  Shame no photo Charade but you have the memories in your head.

Pumpkin glad your friend is recovering but can’t understand why they didn’t treat her immediately.  Healthcare is a hit and miss affair these days.

I was up early with Louie snd the sunrise was really beautiful.  With so many trees gone we have an open sky to one side now

The children are away this weekend so we are getting jobs done and I am going to do some meal prep as the fridge is stacked with produce I don’t want to waste.

Hope those still away continue to have a wonderful time and those arriving home clear the laundry quickly!

Happy Saturday all.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, last of the tea for me.  

Had a excellent time enjoying the parks and some of the stores and restaurants around in the area. But the time has come, back to that routine. But happy to be in my own bed tonight. While I have no trouble with the two beds I was in, still, it’s good to be back in my own bed.

Was very happy the rain held off most of my stay. Though arrived in a nice heavy downpour, and saw some good thunderstorms that soaked many an HHN goer. But happy to say, did not interfere with any of my plans, and only had a few drops on me as trotted from boat to inside. Then we watched the rain from our window at Strong Water, and wandered back to my Royal room after the rain stopped. The other, was when at pool, and did get some more swim in, before lightning in area cleared pool. But oddly, most of the rain was in the evenings, most of the night too. But that stormy Sunday I came, was the lowest and nicest way to walk into the HHN houses, and go to the show without much waiting, when MonyK and I decided to go to HHN until after the rain had stopped. Though was so muggy that night, even after the rain. But then a few days later, dry and not as humid weather. In fact, last couple of days, there’s been a breeze. But still enjoy it hot out.

So, I’m packed up, will check out, leave my bags, and enjoy the last of my fun times, until next year. Already plotting and thinking of when to use my flight funds before they expire, as both little one and I have some.

So super sized Saturday to all the homies.

Safe travels to Sue this morning.

And safe travels to arriving DisneyLife.


----------



## schumigirl

Have a safe flight home tonight Lynne.....




Hope mac and Keisha are sleeping late after their private RIP tour last night........it did sound like a lot of fun was had!! 




Funny old day today.....was quite mild and calm this morning for our walk, so it was a pleasand 8 miles and only the friends with the dogs and one of their daughters joined us 4. But, now, it`s windier and not very nice to look out to. No plans to go out the rest of today, except they`ll pop out for the fish and chips for tonights dinner.

Baking this afternoon and plan to cook diced beef in Ale overnight tonight for tomorrow`s dinner, have it already soaking in ale now so should be delicious.

Enjoyed some bacon for brunch when we came in from our walk and it was good! 

Time for a large pot of tea now and a scone........


----------



## macraven

Well I’m now back at the hotel and it’s only 2:20
No way will Mr Sandman drop in for me yet..
I never can get to sleep once I do a hhn tour

Always think back and relive the evening

It was fun … but it’s always fun!

and have lots of blisters on my feet to prove I had a good time …

I may be hobbling the next 3 days but that is usual for me during hhn

blisters come and go
Lol

Thought about all the homies I was able to see today and very happy to have been fortunate to spend time with them
Would have enjoyed seeing more of them
Did have a great time with Lynne night before last
That girl can keep on going and never tire out

she was the exercise bunny
She stared focus on where to go and when
I usually follow the crowds so I don’t get lost …
My vision isn’t the greatest so it is nice to have friends to tell me which way to turn to stop  and when to Find another house to go into

I discovered yesterday Lynne is no lost link
She can tell someone off there cuts ahead of us in line
She is a small petite homies and nothing bothers her

Janet knows thr lay of the land in the park and pays attention in which way we go
She is second in command
All the ladies do team effort and get us through the crowds in perfect timing may only  job is to follow them

I would have been left in the cornfield if it was up to me
Always need my partner in crime….Janet to steer me which way to go
I am The follower and they are thr leaders

without them I would still be in a house trying to figure which it the way out
Mhahahahahah

quite crowded tonight for us but we hit the main things or interest tonight


if I get backed into a corner they eventually find me

now that is what i call friend

lounge food did have a few things that were well worth to try
I listened to the masters

with it going on to 3 o’clock right now
my peepers will not be seeing the dawn of the day

Hopefully I won t be moving in slow motion once it is afternoon

Sunday night we hit the event again
I doubt I will remember which house is where

my tactic is follow the leader …..
t this point, zero idea of what i do tomorrow
All I know it I will not open my peepers until lunch time 

New free buttons, they are in the Vip lounge now

do not forget to get them tomorrow
There are so freaking cute!

I think we all should all go wake the sleepy heads in one hour so they do mot miss a thing

Just think we can do this all again in the morning
would that not be sweet….
But leave me off early morning wake up lost intil noon
Just saying…..homies to meet tomorrow
Be there or be square
Charade and dixiuni, your turn is ill come tomorrow!

if I missed you tonight will catch up with you soon
Need to get pictures of u and your reactions tomorrow

charming visit with our Canadian homey this week

the music show of acrobats blew me away
The show was amazing!!

ok
Who now gonna get our sleepy heads moving in the morning

won’t be me as I won’t quiet down 1 won’t  be awaken until the sun comes up

To me. It was returning home tonight

I truly wish there some days all of us could be there on the same night
Wouldn’t that me a hoot!
lookong forward on more in the next few days

not sure who all are will be there the rest of the week this Wednesday but I hope it will be youse !!!!!!!

good night and sweet dreams to all ❤


----------



## Charade67

Hi everyone. I’m checking in from the park. I’m taking a short break before getting lunch. I woke up at 5:10 this morning, so decided to do early entry. Is so weird to me seeing the park so empty at that hour. It’s still not super busy. So far I have done :
Gringotts
Simpsons
ET
Transformers
Mummy
Fast & Furious
Transformers
MIB

Most of these were walk ons. I’m going to grab some lunch, stop by the AP lounge, and then see what else I want to do before heading to IOA.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, I’m in the AP lounge now.


----------



## Charade67

I found my new favorite quick service food. Smoked brisket crepe.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Well I’m now back at the hotel and it’s only 2:20
> No way will Mr Sandman drop in for me yet..
> I never can get to sleep once I do a hhn tour
> 
> Always think back and relive the evening
> 
> It was fun … but it’s always fun!
> 
> and have lots of blisters on my feet to prove I had a good time …
> 
> I may be hobbling the next 3 days but that is usual for me during hhn
> 
> blisters come and go
> Lol
> 
> Thought about all the homies I was able to see today and very happy to have been fortunate to spend time with them
> Would have enjoyed seeing more of them
> Did have a great time with Lynne night before last
> That girl can keep on going and never tire out
> 
> she was the exercise bunny
> She stared focus on where to go and when
> I usually follow the crowds so I don’t get lost …
> My vision isn’t the greatest so it is nice to have friends to tell me which way to turn to stop  and when to Find another house to go into
> 
> I discovered yesterday Lynne is no lost link
> She can tell someone off there cuts ahead of us in line
> She is a small petite homies and nothing bothers her
> 
> Janet knows thr lay of the land in the park and pays attention in which way we go
> She is second in command
> All the ladies do team effort and get us through the crowds in perfect timing may only  job is to follow them
> 
> I would have been left in the cornfield if it was up to me
> Always need my partner in crime….Janet to steer me which way to go
> I am The follower and they are thr leaders
> 
> without them I would still be in a house trying to figure which it the way out
> Mhahahahahah
> 
> quite crowded tonight for us but we hit the main things or interest tonight
> 
> 
> if I get backed into a corner they eventually find me
> 
> now that is what i call friend
> 
> lounge food did have a few things that were well worth to try
> I listened to the masters
> 
> with it going on to 3 o’clock right now
> my peepers will not be seeing the dawn of the day
> 
> Hopefully I won t be moving in slow motion once it is afternoon
> 
> Sunday night we hit the event again
> I doubt I will remember which house is where
> 
> my tactic is follow the leader …..
> t this point, zero idea of what i do tomorrow
> All I know it I will not open my peepers until lunch time
> 
> New free buttons, they are in the Vip lounge now
> 
> do not forget to get them tomorrow
> There are so freaking cute!
> 
> I think we all should all go wake the sleepy heads in one hour so they do mot miss a thing
> 
> Just think we can do this all again in the morning
> would that not be sweet….
> But leave me off early morning wake up lost intil noon
> Just saying…..homies to meet tomorrow
> Be there or be square
> Charade and dixiuni, your turn is ill come tomorrow!
> 
> if I missed you tonight will catch up with you soon
> Need to get pictures of u and your reactions tomorrow
> 
> charming visit with our Canadian homey this week
> 
> the music show of acrobats blew me away
> The show was amazing!!
> 
> ok
> Who now gonna get our sleepy heads moving in the morning
> 
> won’t be me as I won’t quiet down 1 won’t  be awaken until the sun comes up
> 
> To me. It was returning home tonight
> 
> I truly wish there some days all of us could be there on the same night
> Wouldn’t that me a hoot!
> lookong forward on more in the next few days
> 
> not sure who all are will be there the rest of the week this Wednesday but I hope it will be youse !!!!!!!
> 
> good night and sweet dreams to all ❤



I forgot to ask you how was the food yesterday at Finnegans??? Hope it was decent......

Watch out for those blisters!





Charade67 said:


> Hi everyone. I’m checking in from the park. I’m taking a short break before getting lunch. I woke up at 5:10 this morning, so decided to do early entry. Is so weird to me seeing the park so empty at that hour. It’s still not super busy. So far I have done :
> Gringotts
> Simpsons
> ET
> Transformers
> Mummy
> Fast & Furious
> Transformers
> MIB
> 
> Most of these were walk ons. I’m going to grab some lunch, stop by the AP lounge, and then see what else I want to do before heading to IOA.



I`ve never once made EE to the parks....maybe one day! Glad you`re having fun.....and those crepes do look so good!



Rain and very windy this afternoon here, got a load of baking done and will hand some up to the farm as they gave us down some of her home made chutney a few days ago, perfect for a cheeseboard. 

House does smell like a very homely bakery today. 

Trying not to eat too much of it before chippy dinner tonight. 

And did get some good news, the nursery are having volunteers back in again, so I`ll be able to go back to the Literacy Programme, always amazws me how many kids don`t get read to every night. I always enjoy doing that, so hopefully it`ll start back up soon. 

Diet pepsi time......


----------



## Charade67

When you start nodding off during a stunt show, it’s time to go back to the room and take a nap.


----------



## macraven

I wondered where you were 
I must have my notes wrong as thought I had a meet up with you earlier 
At blues brothers show now which begins in about five minutes 

rain stopped which is a good thing!


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all. I’m homeless lol. SF front desk told me before 11am to ‘hang tight…room ready within the hour”.  Glad I went to lunch with my “double Ds” rotfl:mac’s name for-my boys) before coming back to twiddle me thumbs.  Is a lovely lobby to chill my are legs sore.  May go in search of a cold one.

does a bear shop in the tribute store?










for the jack fans…releasing the hounds



J'aime Paris said:


> Did you watch Harmonious from a spot in Epcot, or from your resort? I've watched a few videos with mixed reviews....what did you think about it?


At the BW area entrance, end of bridge.  Ummm it was decidedly more Disney cartoon oriented ala fantastic than the previous Epcot inspirational one IMO. More pyro too


schumigirl said:


> Yep, had a lovely few days and did get new boots


Are those boots made for walking? Lalala


Pumpkin1172 said:


> She actually ended up having very bad pnuemonia in one lung and they wouldn't start antibiotics right away instead making her wait a 3 days for 2 covid tests to come back saying she was negative (on both)for covid  like seriously. She was extremely sick,


Sadly, not an uncommon story at all. Appears to be standard hospital protocol now. Believe it’s just the sheer volume of people with symptoms


soniam said:


> We love the resort.


Our first ‘home’ there. I still cringe upon not seeing my beloved  at the pool


Lynne G said:


> Mac, so glad you are having a great time on touring HHN tonight. Keisha hope you are having fun too.


Sure am!  It was great fun to see you at lunch & again at hotel.



schumigirl said:


> Sounds like you are having a ball tonight on your Private tour.........don`t forget to give the Keisha family a big hug from me.......


Squeezes all the way around


Lynne G said:


> Was very happy the rain held off most of my stay.


I only saw it for 20 min while having lunch at margaritaville


schumigirl said:


> Hope mac and Keisha are sleeping late after their private RIP tour last night........it did sound like a lot of fun was had!!


Bleech last time I looked at clock it was 4:30 am & it went off at 9:30 am. If u hang with the big dogs, gotta be prepared to bark at the moon


macraven said:


> blisters come and go
> Lol


So true


macraven said:


> I would have been left in the cornfield if it was up to me
> Always need my partner in crime….Janet to steer me which way to go


leave no homie behind


schumigirl said:


> I forgot to ask you how was the food yesterday at Finnegans??? Hope it was decent......


Not Mac but, ours was very good on the HHN crazy busy curve. Once again, a perfect non-soggy Reuben

Sue sorry the stars didn’t line up to see u yesterday.  Really wanted my boys to at least get on a few favored rides.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all. I’m homeless lol. SF front desk told me before 11am to ‘hang tight…room ready within the hour”.  Glad I went to lunch with my “double Ds” rotfl:mac’s name for-my boys) before coming back to twiddle me thumbs.  Is a lovely lobby to chill my are legs sore.  May go in search of a cold one.
> 
> does a bear shop in the tribute store?
> 
> View attachment 609508
> 
> View attachment 609510
> 
> 
> View attachment 609511
> 
> View attachment 609509
> 
> for the jack fans…releasing the hounds
> View attachment 609513View attachment 609514
> 
> At the BW area entrance, end of bridge.  Ummm it was decidedly more Disney cartoon oriented ala fantastic than the previous Epcot inspirational one IMO. More pyro too
> 
> Are those boots made for walking? Lalala
> 
> Sadly, not an uncommon story at all. Appears to be standard hospital protocol now. Believe it’s just the sheer volume of people with symptoms
> 
> Our first ‘home’ there. I still cringe upon not seeing my beloved  at the pool
> 
> Sure am!  It was great fun to see you at lunch & again at hotel.
> 
> 
> Squeezes all the way around
> 
> I only saw it for 20 min while having lunch at margaritaville
> 
> Bleech last time I looked at clock it was 4:30 am & it went off at 9:30 am. If u hang with the big dogs, gotta be prepared to bark at the moon
> 
> So true
> 
> leave no homie behind
> 
> Not Mac but, ours was very good on the HHN crazy busy curve. Once again, a perfect non-soggy Reuben
> 
> Sue sorry the stars didn’t line up to see u yesterday.  Really wanted my boys to at least get on a few favored rides.



Hope you don`t have to wait too much longer for the room.

Been a long time since I barked at the moon...... it did sound like a lovely night and a late one for sure.

Boots are quite a low heel and definitely sturdy, will be able to wear the tans ones dressed I think, Black ones will be a day boot. I did see a lack suede pair with killer heels, but alas, Tom looked at me and said they`d kill you after 2 steps.....he`s right of course, unless I wore them, posed and didn`t walk anywhere.....

Glad food was good there......

Love the pictures too......





Fish and chips were gorgeous!! We don`t eat them very often, but, so good. 

Now watching Scary Movie 3, so bad it`s brilliant.......with a pink gin and fizzy lemonade.......then maybe original Halloween


----------



## Metro West

Afternoon all! I'm just lounging around the house after doing my weekly chores this morning. Going to watch some horror flicks this evening most likely. 

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Afternoon all! I'm just lounging around the house after doing my weekly chores this morning. Going to watch some horror flicks this evening most likely.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!



Us too!! 

Well, a comedy one first, then the best one.....original Halloween! 

Tom will have a rucksack tonight with me.......lol.......have a good evening Todd......


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Yep, had a lovely few days and did get new boots this morning and some other things too which was nice, I hate shopping for clothes, but it was nice to walk back to the car laden with bags for the first time in a while....
> 
> Enjoy your last full day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good flight Charade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Keisha sighting! Glad you`ve been having so much fun so far.....
> 
> Pics are lovely......and good to hear about HHN......seems a common view this year that the jury is out.....
> 
> Have fun today and tonight too.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so happy they had a blast Lori as i had arranged a lot for both couples.....so big phew!!
> 
> My cousin is a bit of an enigma......she is a long serving CID officer and can come across as a bit abrasive if you don`t know her, but she has a heart of gold and so funny...I swear I never met anyone who is as naturally funny as she is, so yes, lovely to see her and have a good old catch up in person.
> 
> Make the most of your weather Lori before it changes......ours is lovely today, but high winds are around, not as bad as forecast though. But heating is on in the evenings now for a little while. And yes, started my Christmas list a few days ago......I always think I`m quite organised, but this year......nope. I will be though.
> 
> Have a great weekend........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a good haul at the stores this morning, surprised to find plenty of clothes I liked and did get my yearly new winter boots. Ended up with two pairs of the same ones as they had them in a lovely tan colour too.
> 
> Came home and decided the weather was decent enough to walk, so got changed and wandered along the front. Only did 4 miles as the wind was a bit wild, but all my washing I hung out is dry......exciting life really.
> 
> Pulled pork with spicy bbq sauce and sweet potato wedges tonight for dinner, slow cooked the pork overnight, smells delicious.


Love a new clothing haul!!  Glad you scored some boots too!



Charade67 said:


> Just got in to Sapphire Falls. I’m going to relax a bit before dinner.
> 
> My view.
> 
> View attachment 609249


Very nice!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's Friday Afternoon
> 
> Heading out early today for an appointment.  And the clock seems to be stalling today.  My focus in not here today.  Took me forever to get my required paperwork completed and sent off.  I seen to have the attention span of a flea today.  Too many other things happening around me to focus on work today.
> 
> Not much planned for the weekend.  Puttering around the house and getting ready for next weekend.  Everyone will be here Friday - if no more restrictions are implemented.
> 
> 
> I received a text from a dear friend on Wednesday night.  She had been very sick in the hospital.  She actually ended up having very bad pnuemonia in one lung and they wouldn't start antibiotics right away instead making her wait a 3 days for 2 covid tests to come back saying she was negative (on both)for covid  like seriously.   She was extremely sick, They were not holding out much hope for her and were calling in family to sit with her.  She finally got out yesterday after 10 days in the hospital.  She is angry. Her new husband is very angry - and a prominent person in our community.  I have a feeling this will be put into full blast around here.
> 
> So I'm making a few meals for her and her dh.  I gave her a list of meals to choose from.  So I will be cooking a few meals for her.  Lasagna with zucchini noodles (she is gluten intolerant) beef and barley soup, and seafood chowder (she asked for that one)  and I'll whip up some nanaimo bars for her as well as they are her favorite.
> 
> Other than that...not much else.  Dh and ds are off hunting this weekend.   They were finally drawn for some big game - so we are hoping for some to come home.
> 
> I see peeps are arriving and meet up will be happening.  I'm a little envious right now.  I hope everyone has a fantastic time!!!!!
> 
> Well, I should get going.  Might try to fit in a walk tonight after supper.  Korean taco bowls for supper tonight.
> 
> Have a great evening everyone....stay safe!!!!!


I'm very sorry for the treatment your friend had to endure....hoping she's on the mend!




Monykalyn said:


> Quick drop in while waiting for call to get son from band at the football game. Yes we are horrible for not going lol! In my defense I did get my flu shot today and actually came home and took a nap-only went in to work for a couple hours to help with some computer training as I have day off today.
> Hit ground running when we got home last sunday-late flight in as we got home around midnight. Had enough time to kill in Charlotte airport we were able to find a pub to have a couple drinks and something to eat.  Hubs worked a couple long days then off to lake for his dad's golf tourney he sponsors every year. Feet so swollen from all the walking and time on plane it took until wednesday till they went down-to dog's disappointment. But resumed the daily walks with him then. He's my dog-comes to me first-that when hubs out of town he cried outside the bedroom door. He's not done that since he was a puppy, so yes he got to sleep in my room.
> Going to put fall/halloween decorations up this weekend.
> 
> Gorgeous!! Just gorgeous!!
> Very cute! When we took the huge island out of our kitchen (really took too much space) we replaced the counter top with butcher block and put it on wheels. Just taking off the overhang made it more reasonable size-and now I can move it out of way by wall or pull into middle of kitchen when we do holiday baking for more counter space. You will love having that flexibility.
> Another gorgeous picture!!  Good on keeping up the walking. The dog comes with his big brown eyes  and sweet face if I forget or just don't want to walk every day. He's a good motivator.
> Ha-we did literally close it down-seth walked with Patty, joe Travis and me to the boats! Fantastic guide. Must do again next year!
> oh yes....upper midwest weddings growing up had polka bands
> 
> Yes it is fun and with a group it really isn't bad at all. In fact if you were going to try it this is the year. Unfortunately for us who really like the scares-the vinyl in place kinda telegraphs most scares.
> I really really enjoyed talking with her-need to get in touch still-been a busy week.  Loved Troy's friends too-they are fun. In fact-can we just be adopted by you?
> ?American? They seem to be doing that alot
> So nice that happened! Sounds super relaxing quick break!
> Oh goodness glad she is recovering. I suspect there is this type of thing going on behind all the so called "hospitals too crowded with unvaxed so routine gallbladder patient died" stories.  That is just flat out medical malpractice. NO self respecting MD would be involved in WITHOLDING treatment until all tests are back when a condition is evident. They may change some meds (different class of antibiotics once sensitivity culture comes back) but not start at all?
> Yes I hope this blows up in the press and HUGELY. This business of avoidance of a single virus at cost of literally everything else has gone on long enough.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from the peeps at HHN now! Glad we went, but I do feel like I had my fill this year. Hoping next year is normal and back to usual scares etc.


I get the 'sad eyes' too if I try to go on a walk without the dogs!!




Lynne G said:


> Nice meal at Amatista with Charade, Sue, Bobbie and her DH.  Think we could have talked all night.
> 
> Safe travel tomorrow to Sue. I’ll be home tomorrow too. Was nice to meet up with you.
> 
> Mac, so glad you are having a great time on touring HHN tonight.  Keisha hope you are having fun too.
> 
> Some more park fun for me, before that trip back in the evening. Flight still showing will be on time. I hope we get as early arrival as little one did flying home Sunday.
> 
> Hope all have a good night, and MonyK has a doggie and me sleeping soon.


Fun!!




Charade67 said:


> Quick post since I need to get some sleep. Had a really nice dinner tonight with Lynne , Bobbie, Bobbie’s husband, and Sue. Unfortunately since we spent so much time talking  we forgot to get a picture.
> 
> I’m going to try to get up early tomorrow.  It it all depends on how well I sleep tonight.


Nice to meet up!!



Realfoodfans said:


> Morning all.  So many meet ups going on!  Shame no photo Charade but you have the memories in your head.
> 
> Pumpkin glad your friend is recovering but can’t understand why they didn’t treat her immediately.  Healthcare is a hit and miss affair these days.
> 
> I was up early with Louie snd the sunrise was really beautiful.  With so many trees gone we have an open sky to one side now
> 
> The children are away this weekend so we are getting jobs done and I am going to do some meal prep as the fridge is stacked with produce I don’t want to waste.
> 
> Hope those still away continue to have a wonderful time and those arriving home clear the laundry quickly!
> 
> Happy Saturday all.


I only make it up for sunrise when at the beach, lol!



Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, last of the tea for me.
> 
> Had a excellent time enjoying the parks and some of the stores and restaurants around in the area. But the time has come, back to that routine. But happy to be in my own bed tonight. While I have no trouble with the two beds I was in, still, it’s good to be back in my own bed.
> 
> Was very happy the rain held off most of my stay. Though arrived in a nice heavy downpour, and saw some good thunderstorms that soaked many an HHN goer. But happy to say, did not interfere with any of my plans, and only had a few drops on me as trotted from boat to inside. Then we watched the rain from our window at Strong Water, and wandered back to my Royal room after the rain stopped. The other, was when at pool, and did get some more swim in, before lightning in area cleared pool. But oddly, most of the rain was in the evenings, most of the night too. But that stormy Sunday I came, was the lowest and nicest way to walk into the HHN houses, and go to the show without much waiting, when MonyK and I decided to go to HHN until after the rain had stopped. Though was so muggy that night, even after the rain. But then a few days later, dry and not as humid weather. In fact, last couple of days, there’s been a breeze. But still enjoy it hot out.
> 
> So, I’m packed up, will check out, leave my bags, and enjoy the last of my fun times, until next year. Already plotting and thinking of when to use my flight funds before they expire, as both little one and I have some.
> 
> So super sized Saturday to all the homies.
> 
> Safe travels to Sue this morning.
> 
> And safe travels to arriving DisneyLife.


Safe trip home Lynne!



schumigirl said:


> Have a safe flight home tonight Lynne.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope mac and Keisha are sleeping late after their private RIP tour last night........it did sound like a lot of fun was had!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny old day today.....was quite mild and calm this morning for our walk, so it was a pleasand 8 miles and only the friends with the dogs and one of their daughters joined us 4. But, now, it`s windier and not very nice to look out to. No plans to go out the rest of today, except they`ll pop out for the fish and chips for tonights dinner.
> 
> Baking this afternoon and plan to cook diced beef in Ale overnight tonight for tomorrow`s dinner, have it already soaking in ale now so should be delicious.
> 
> Enjoyed some bacon for brunch when we came in from our walk and it was good!
> 
> Time for a large pot of tea now and a scone........


English fish and chips were the best!




macraven said:


> Well I’m now back at the hotel and it’s only 2:20
> No way will Mr Sandman drop in for me yet..
> I never can get to sleep once I do a hhn tour
> 
> Always think back and relive the evening
> 
> It was fun … but it’s always fun!
> 
> and have lots of blisters on my feet to prove I had a good time …
> 
> I may be hobbling the next 3 days but that is usual for me during hhn
> 
> blisters come and go
> Lol
> 
> Thought about all the homies I was able to see today and very happy to have been fortunate to spend time with them
> Would have enjoyed seeing more of them
> Did have a great time with Lynne night before last
> That girl can keep on going and never tire out
> 
> she was the exercise bunny
> She stared focus on where to go and when
> I usually follow the crowds so I don’t get lost …
> My vision isn’t the greatest so it is nice to have friends to tell me which way to turn to stop  and when to Find another house to go into
> 
> I discovered yesterday Lynne is no lost link
> She can tell someone off there cuts ahead of us in line
> She is a small petite homies and nothing bothers her
> 
> Janet knows thr lay of the land in the park and pays attention in which way we go
> She is second in command
> All the ladies do team effort and get us through the crowds in perfect timing may only  job is to follow them
> 
> I would have been left in the cornfield if it was up to me
> Always need my partner in crime….Janet to steer me which way to go
> I am The follower and they are thr leaders
> 
> without them I would still be in a house trying to figure which it the way out
> Mhahahahahah
> 
> quite crowded tonight for us but we hit the main things or interest tonight
> 
> 
> if I get backed into a corner they eventually find me
> 
> now that is what i call friend
> 
> lounge food did have a few things that were well worth to try
> I listened to the masters
> 
> with it going on to 3 o’clock right now
> my peepers will not be seeing the dawn of the day
> 
> Hopefully I won t be moving in slow motion once it is afternoon
> 
> Sunday night we hit the event again
> I doubt I will remember which house is where
> 
> my tactic is follow the leader …..
> t this point, zero idea of what i do tomorrow
> All I know it I will not open my peepers until lunch time
> 
> New free buttons, they are in the Vip lounge now
> 
> do not forget to get them tomorrow
> There are so freaking cute!
> 
> I think we all should all go wake the sleepy heads in one hour so they do mot miss a thing
> 
> Just think we can do this all again in the morning
> would that not be sweet….
> But leave me off early morning wake up lost intil noon
> Just saying…..homies to meet tomorrow
> Be there or be square
> Charade and dixiuni, your turn is ill come tomorrow!
> 
> if I missed you tonight will catch up with you soon
> Need to get pictures of u and your reactions tomorrow
> 
> charming visit with our Canadian homey this week
> 
> the music show of acrobats blew me away
> The show was amazing!!
> 
> ok
> Who now gonna get our sleepy heads moving in the morning
> 
> won’t be me as I won’t quiet down 1 won’t  be awaken until the sun comes up
> 
> To me. It was returning home tonight
> 
> I truly wish there some days all of us could be there on the same night
> Wouldn’t that me a hoot!
> lookong forward on more in the next few days
> 
> not sure who all are will be there the rest of the week this Wednesday but I hope it will be youse !!!!!!!
> 
> good night and sweet dreams to all ❤


Sounds like a fantastic night!!!!



Charade67 said:


> Hi everyone. I’m checking in from the park. I’m taking a short break before getting lunch. I woke up at 5:10 this morning, so decided to do early entry. Is so weird to me seeing the park so empty at that hour. It’s still not super busy. So far I have done :
> Gringotts
> Simpsons
> ET
> Transformers
> Mummy
> Fast & Furious
> Transformers
> MIB
> 
> Most of these were walk ons. I’m going to grab some lunch, stop by the AP lounge, and then see what else I want to do before heading to IOA.


Great morning!!!



Charade67 said:


> I found my new favorite quick service food. Smoked brisket crepe.
> 
> View attachment 609449


Oh, yum!!



schumigirl said:


> I forgot to ask you how was the food yesterday at Finnegans??? Hope it was decent......
> 
> Watch out for those blisters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I`ve never once made EE to the parks....maybe one day! Glad you`re having fun.....and those crepes do look so good!
> 
> 
> 
> Rain and very windy this afternoon here, got a load of baking done and will hand some up to the farm as they gave us down some of her home made chutney a few days ago, perfect for a cheeseboard.
> 
> House does smell like a very homely bakery today.
> 
> Trying not to eat too much of it before chippy dinner tonight.
> 
> And did get some good news, the nursery are having volunteers back in again, so I`ll be able to go back to the Literacy Programme, always amazws me how many kids don`t get read to every night. I always enjoy doing that, so hopefully it`ll start back up soon.
> 
> Diet pepsi time......


Adore the smell of bread baking!




keishashadow said:


> Hey all. I’m homeless lol. SF front desk told me before 11am to ‘hang tight…room ready within the hour”.  Glad I went to lunch with my “double Ds” rotfl:mac’s name for-my boys) before coming back to twiddle me thumbs.  Is a lovely lobby to chill my are legs sore.  May go in search of a cold one.
> 
> does a bear shop in the tribute store?
> 
> View attachment 609508
> 
> View attachment 609510
> 
> 
> View attachment 609511
> 
> View attachment 609509
> 
> for the jack fans…releasing the hounds
> View attachment 609513View attachment 609514
> 
> At the BW area entrance, end of bridge.  Ummm it was decidedly more Disney cartoon oriented ala fantastic than the previous Epcot inspirational one IMO. More pyro too
> 
> Are those boots made for walking? Lalala
> 
> Sadly, not an uncommon story at all. Appears to be standard hospital protocol now. Believe it’s just the sheer volume of people with symptoms
> 
> Our first ‘home’ there. I still cringe upon not seeing my beloved  at the pool
> 
> Sure am!  It was great fun to see you at lunch & again at hotel.
> 
> 
> Squeezes all the way around
> 
> I only saw it for 20 min while having lunch at margaritaville
> 
> Bleech last time I looked at clock it was 4:30 am & it went off at 9:30 am. If u hang with the big dogs, gotta be prepared to bark at the moon
> 
> So true
> 
> leave no homie behind
> 
> Not Mac but, ours was very good on the HHN crazy busy curve. Once again, a perfect non-soggy Reuben
> 
> Sue sorry the stars didn’t line up to see u yesterday.  Really wanted my boys to at least get on a few favored rides.


Great pics!  Glad you're having a super time!











A quick stop in!  I'm heading downtown to stop by DD for a few minutes.  She needed a "professional" outfit from home for an event next week.  I grabbed a few groceries for her and made 2 meals.  Spaghetti and sausage with roast potatoes and green beans.   I think she'll be quite grateful, as the poor girl continues to be swamped with her studies!

So happy to hear that the travelers are having a super time in Florida!  Love all the updates and photos!
Keep them coming!!!


----------



## bobbie68

Hello everyone I just wanted to say hello and hope all is well with everyone.

I am having a great time meeting everyone and having great meals.

Charade has picked awesome restaurants! We just enjoyed Antojitos!!

I am staying at Sapphire till Monday and loving it. I will be in the parks tomorrow and having dinner at Mythos with Charade can’t wait.

Looking forward to anymore meet ups!

Have a great night!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, the airport waiting time.  Looks like a full flight with all hanging around here.  

Think this best describes the mood:


A grouchy see ya later!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I am relaxing in my room after a nice dinner at Antojitos with Bobbie and her family. A couple of highlights of the dinner - I was not expecting to hear The Eurythmics Sweet Dreams performed at a Mexican restaurant. A woman at the table behind us entertained us by getting up and dancing a couple of times.

I am once again dealing with family drama. My sister texted tonight and said that my Aunt wants my mom out of her house ASAP. I have had it with my Aunt. It looks like I may be going back to SC soon to help Mom move.


----------



## Metro West

Well gang...off to watch a horror flick or two. 

I think I'll start with Doctor Sleep...I haven't seen that in a while.


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> Our first ‘home’ there. I still cringe upon not seeing my beloved  at the pool



I miss Pennywise   Nice pictures. Hope you are having a good time.



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. I am relaxing in my room after a nice dinner at Antojitos with Bobbie and her family. A couple of highlights of the dinner - I was not expecting to hear The Eurythmics Sweet Dreams performed at a Mexico restaurant. A woman at the table behind us entertained us by getting up and dancing a couple of times.
> 
> I am once again dealing with family drama. My sister texted tonight and said that my Aunt wants my mom out of her house ASAP. I have had it with my Aunt. It looks like I may be going back to SC soon to help Mom move.



I hope things work out with your mom. I hope it doesn't affect your vacation. Sounds like you are having fun.

@macraven Sounds like you are having fun and making the rounds.

@Lynne G Safe travels home


Hubby ended up coming home tonight. He wasn't supposed to be home until Monday. His engine failed during qualifying on Thursday, so his weekend was over.

Got a lot of stuff ready for packing for leaving Thursday. Bit ahead of the game I guess. Still need to wash and fold clothes and put them in the suitcase. Will need to get last minute toiletries together Wednesday night/Thursday morning. Tons of stuff to get together and try out for the camera, or nothing at all if the new stuff I bought doesn't come in on time. Starting to get excited. I need to get organized and plan some stuff with my friends that live in Orlando. They have already gone several times.

A little sore/stiff from my first day back at the gym in months. It felt great though. I plan to work with the trainer 3 times a week for a while. I have some old training sessions on my account leftover from when they were accumulating during lockdowns/when I wasn't going due to covid. We are already about to drop another covid stage here


----------



## macraven

Just skimming thru threads now
Having phone issues and help from the pro Janet this evening 

well best we could figure out ( meaning Janet figured out) was use hotel WiFi for now

No idea why I get phone problems while on a trip..

Hope all homies are doing fine!

well, all homies are asleep by nobut it will be Schumi that reads this first.
 I think she is now 5 hours different from ET

One more night of hhn and then it’s time for Mac to go back home


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Love a new clothing haul!!  Glad you scored some boots too!
> 
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> I'm very sorry for the treatment your friend had to endure....hoping she's on the mend!
> 
> 
> 
> I get the 'sad eyes' too if I try to go on a walk without the dogs!!
> 
> 
> 
> Fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to meet up!!
> 
> 
> I only make it up for sunrise when at the beach, lol!
> 
> 
> Safe trip home Lynne!
> 
> 
> English fish and chips were the best!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a fantastic night!!!!
> 
> 
> Great morning!!!
> 
> 
> Oh, yum!!
> 
> 
> Adore the smell of bread baking!
> 
> 
> 
> Great pics!  Glad you're having a super time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick stop in!  I'm heading downtown to stop by DD for a few minutes.  She needed a "professional" outfit from home for an event next week.  I grabbed a few groceries for her and made 2 meals.  Spaghetti and sausage with roast potatoes and green beans.   I think she'll be quite grateful, as the poor girl continues to be swamped with her studies!
> 
> So happy to hear that the travelers are having a super time in Florida!  Love all the updates and photos!
> Keep them coming!!!



Apparently I have an issue with boots......love em!! Do I really need new ones every year was asked of me yesterday......lol.......yes darling I do was my answer as my eyes gleamed towards the choice of boots laid out in front of me.......I don`t think men get that obsession. 

I`d love to wear mega high heels, but again, only for show nowadays unlike the 80`s!! My heels were as high as my hair....... 

Hope you had a nice time with DD and hope she enjoys the event......




Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. I am relaxing in my room after a nice dinner at Antojitos with Bobbie and her family. A couple of highlights of the dinner - I was not expecting to hear The Eurythmics Sweet Dreams performed at a Mexico restaurant. A woman at the table behind us entertained us by getting up and dancing a couple of times.
> 
> I am once again dealing with family drama. My sister texted tonight and said that my Aunt wants my mom out of her house ASAP. I have had it with my Aunt. It looks like I may be going back to SC soon to help Mom move.



I`m sorry you are dealing with this on your vacation, but sounds like your mother will be so much better off with your sister. 

Hope you get it sorted without too much fuss. 




Metro West said:


> Well gang...off to watch a horror flick or two.
> 
> I think I'll start with Doctor Sleep...I haven't seen that in a while.



I did prefer the book to the movie, but it was ok. I just don`t like Ewan McGregor very much......now I feel like watching The Shining again, now that`s a movie!

Told my mum last night to get the Boogeman book and yes, told her not to read the authors notes first too. I think you enjoy it more not knowing the twist for sure. 






macraven said:


> Just skimming thru threads now
> Having phone issues and help from the pro Janet this evening
> 
> well best we could figure out ( meaning Janet figured out) was use hotel WiFi for now
> 
> No idea why I get phone problems while on a trip..
> 
> Hope all homies are doing fine!
> 
> well, all homies are asleep by nobut it will be Schumi that reads this first.
> I think she is now 5 hours different from ET
> 
> One more night of hhn and then it’s time for Mac to go back home



Glad Janet sorted your phone out for wifi......

You know me so well......I did plan to sleep late this morning, but here I am......yes, we`re 5 hours ahead of you in Orlando.

Hope you have a restful sleep.......



Yes, up far too early as always, but could smell the aroma of the beef in the slow cooker from around 4am. Switched off now and we`ll reheat it later today. Trying to decide whether to make it into a steak pie the good old Scottish way topped with puff pastry, or just have the beef with creamy mash today.......decisions. 

Going out some more clothes shopping today, not for me though, although I`m sure I`ll find something to look at. Nothing opens till 10am this morning, so lazy breakfast altogether later and yes, we have bacon and maybe I`ll poach the eggs today, everyone likes that. 

After shopping though, quiet lazy day ahead........




























Happy Sunday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, that quiet morning and tea with water that is not in a bottle, or my tea pot plugged in. Tea.  Ah yes, an every morning ahhh. 

Charade, oh no, how annoying of your Aunt. I hope all can be straightened out without more issues. Glad you enjoyed dinner, and music there too.

Mac, sorry to hear phone issues. I’m sure when you get back, a new phone should work properly. Yay for some more HHN time. And yes, would be nice to see you again next September. And am really liking the last two weeks at end now, prices seem better, and weather is still nice. Crowds seemed a bit higher, but I think the return of HHN drew more. Enjoy the rest of your stay.

Keisha, hope you still are having fun.  More HHN for you too?

Dix, sorry I missed you. Maybe next year. Hope you have found that job you are looking for.

Schumi, yeah, my days of high heels are not very many. I prefer low heels in my boots. I don’t wear boots much, but bought a pair last year, that I liked. Glad you had many options to choose. Yep, the summer clothes are gone. Lots of darker colored clothes start to appear toward end of August, but now that it’s October, more and more winter type clothing is now everywhere. And yes, that Christmas stuff is starting to fill even more and more of the stores’ floor space. Fall is certainly here. And ooh bacon. Yum! Hope you are enjoying shopping now. Around here, on a Sunday, that’s not in holiday time yet, most stores and mall open at 11 am.

Son, sorry to hear DH had engine issues and was home sooner than thought. Nice to be in that prepacking mode. You will get lots of walking in, and the hotels do have gyms. Here’s hoping you feel more fit before you leave, with time in that gym, and no soreness next time you go to the gym.

Well not that glorious sunrise and wam weather here. Foggy conditions and low visibility this early morning. Eh, being a Sunday, means all are on that lazy day, and we won’t be in going out until lunchtime. But also means, trash goes out, and back to routine readiness for all of us. Sigh. But at least a holiday Monday is coming, so what do you do? Yep, make it a shorter week day routine this week, and the next week, with a bonus four day weekend this coming weekend. Yay!

Off to see what is to eat, and already started the wash, so seeing if some are dry, and putting another load on.

Hope Metro enjoyed his scary viewing last night. I have no idea when my kids went to sleep, but I’m pretty sure, it was not watching a scary movie. Hope your day is lazy too.

Super happy Sunday homies.

And while I do much enjoy my time away, feels good to be home. Glad my return was uneventful, well, seeing a deer cross in front of us, eh, enough excitement. Though I guess I taught my kids to be good drivers. Little one knew the part where we drive is known to have deer around and in the road. She avoided hitting a deer to and from the airport. 

Ah yes, that back to routine, and I’m up early.  Yeah, but so enjoy another day, of not moving fast, even if I’m up so early.


----------



## Lynne G

__

Yes, a very happy thanksgiving to Sue and all the Canadian homies.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I’m at IOA today. I’ve already ridden 2 rides and done a little window shopping. I don’t want to venture too far into the park just yet because I am meeting Mac in Citywalk at 11:00.


----------



## Lynne G

Enjoy the parks and somewhere where you’ll get lunch today Charade.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. My short vacation has come to an end. I leave tomorrow morning. Today I  got to meet Mac, Keisha, and Disxuni. I also had dinner with Bobbie. I rode Hagrid’s motorbike for the first time. It was fun,  but it is also at the top of my roller coaster comfort zone. I also rode the Jurassic Park water ride for the first time. I don’t know why I’ve never ridden that one before.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> Today I got to meet Mac, Keisha, and Disxuni


Nice lunch!
Mac’s new man


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. My short vacation has come to an end. I leave tomorrow morning. Today I  got to meet Mac, Keisha, and Disxuni. I also had dinner with Bobbie. I rode Hagrid’s motorbike for the first time. It was fun,  but it is also at the top of my roller coaster comfort zone. I also rode the Jurassic Park water ride for the first time. I don’t know why I’ve never ridden that one before.



Glad you`ve had such a lovely time Charade.......and happy you enjoyed Hagrid`s, it`s an amazing coaster and JP is a classic, but I do wish the drop was steeper.

Have a safe flight home and look forward to reading the rest of your TR when you update it.....




keishashadow said:


> Nice lunch!
> Mac’s new man
> 
> View attachment 609982



lol......nice picture!! Good to hear you`ve both been having so much fun........





I think yesterday was one of our quietest days ever. We did get a good haul of clothes for everyone in the morning with only visiting a couple of places which was ideal, and stores weren`t too busy, but I did see more Christmas items are being laid out now. Yes, far too early even for me, but it does look nice to see it.

After that the day disappeared but we have no idea what we did. Beef in ale was beautiful, slow cooking for hours is the only way to do it, went with some creamy mash and roasted carrots to mop up the gorgeous gravy.....empty plates all round. 

Today, back walking this morning, weather looks to be cool, but dry with some sunshine, that`ll work. No idea for food tonight yet, but breakfast muffins and tea before we head out today. I thought I had a hair appointment this afternoon but it`s tomorrow, cut and blow dry between highights and it needs it, it`s growing so long very quickly. 




























Have a wonderful Monday  



​


----------



## macraven

It’s 2:00 and the park is closed …
End of hhn for me this season 

Janet and I did not close the park down but left before the big rush and able to get the boats back to our hotels

Been a nice trip and great to meet many of the homies !
I truly enjoyed meeting all of you!

Time has passed so quickly for me this trip
Starting the clock count down for hhn 2022…


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It’s 2:00 and the park is closed …
> End of hhn for me this season
> 
> Janet and I did not close the park down but left before the big rush and able to get the boats back to our hotels
> 
> Been a nice trip and great to meet many of the homies !
> I truly enjoyed meeting all of you!
> 
> Time has passed so quickly for me this trip
> Starting the clock count down for hhn 2022…



I’ve loved hearing from both of you while you’ve been there and you both certainly have had fun!

Sleep well…….




Sun is up now and time to head out…….


----------



## macraven

Hahaha
By the time I do get to sleep it will be when the sun comes up…

I can never get to sleep for hours well after I leave the park after a night of hhn…


----------



## Charade67

I’m all packed and ready to go.  It’s been a fun couple of days, but now I have to return to the real world.


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels, Charade.  Was very nice to meet up with you, and enjoyed that meal we had.  



Yeah, already back to weekday routine. Yep, that certainly feeling bleh Monday. But hey, after a cool week here, yesterday was 85, today, 80. Yay to not having to quite yet out those shorts away for another day. Rain expected later in the day, but for now, overcast sunrise.

Yay, for Mac and Keisha having some HHN fun. Hope you got to sleep Mac.

Schumi, yay for morning tea. Me too, as well as haircut tomorrow. I’m ready to be pampered after all that hot and humid, sunny time.

And so, it’s that ooh bought donuts and pastry yesterday, hoping done is left for breakfast time. And more tea.

Marvelous Monday homies.

And yay for a day shorter week day routine this week.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> After that the day disappeared but we have no idea what we did.


Sounds like my idea of a good day at home 

Morning all first day of trip I’ve slept to 9:30 am. So late for me, too much vacation. Ima lightweight 

2nd day pool closed at SF.  Yesterday due to guest  “breaking glass jar of honey in it”.  Today, “chemical imbalance”. I’ve given up the ghost lol

I’ve always touted the property in the past, if FOTL would be among our top picks here.  Love the vibe & design

Messy checkin process Saturday.  unfortunately, discovered my Room had multiple mechanical issues.it should never have been put into service  in the first place IMO

once I did speak to right person in management yesterday late afternoon, they hopped to making things right. A lovely lady, very gracious & apologetic about things, restored my confidence enough to keep our planned end of month trip in place here.

Have already received follow up contact today inquiring as to my satisfaction too 

& that is why we will continue to patronize Loews properties. You will encounter a few bumps, if not mountains lol, in road when traveling. It’s all about how they eventually respond to smooth your path!

Nice to head home tomorrow on a happy note.


----------



## Lynne G

A-shame that pool was not open, and room had issues Keisha.  Other then being next to the elevators, and heard road noise in my paid more upgraded view, that had I known that room, I would have saved money and just booked standard.  Lesson learned next time I book SF.  And yeah, I do like the size of the rooms and the resort decor, including the bar.  Safe travels tomorrow.  

Ack, is it lunchtime yet?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

And just like that I blinked...and it was Monday     The weekend just flew by.  

Busy weekend puttering/cooking in the house most of the weekend.  It was a cool, extremely windy weekend.  My hunters came home empty handed.  They found a couple of areas that are promising to bring home some big game.  Even though they came home empty handed, they love going out together.  It's one of "their" things to do.  Not my idea of spending the day .  I'll stay inside and whip up a warm yummy body warming meal for when they return.  

I was able to drop off a few meals for my friend and her husband.  They definitely appreciated it.  I'll see if there is another one or two I can whip up as a freezer meal for her to put into her crockpot to cook all day.  

It was great to read all the trip updates in here from everyone!!!!!  It sounds like everyone is/was having a great time.  I can't wait to hear/read some more trip reports!

Well, I should start shuffling some papers.  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Pumpkin, oh well, no game food to cook after their hunting trip.  I’m with you, like to be where warm.  Yeah, weekends fly by, that’s for sure.  Hope all are doing well, and nice of you to drop off meals.  

With only little one and me for lunch, soup it was. And picked up challah bread yesterday too, so with real butter on that bread, goes great with dipping it into the soup. Full now.

Thinking if rain holds off, burgers on grill for dinner.  Picked up some ground beef on our kitchen stocking run yesterday.


----------



## macraven

Janet and I are stuffing our faces on park food now 

Healthy eating begins when trip is over and back to cooking at home


----------



## keishashadow

Only took one hour & 20 minutes for mobile order at Simpsons     Good thing it was crowded lol


----------



## Lynne G

Gosh, Keisha, I stood in line, paid cash and was eating in less than 10 minutes when I ate there. At least you were inside where AC was sort of felt on. Glad you are enjoying last full day there.  I eat there once in a trip.  Just chicken and tots. The chicken thumbs are usually plenty, never remember to ask for kid’s meal, and tots are usually hot in temp.  And while those flaming moe drinks look good, I just get glasses of ice water.  

Eh, that mid afternoon drag.  Sigh.


----------



## soniam

@keishashadow Sorry to hear about your room and pool. At least the room got fixed.

I like the coconut shrimp at Fastfood Blvd.

I arrive this Thursday and will be there through Monday, 10/11. Just a long weekend trip unfortunately. If you see me, say hi  You can also PM me, but I don't see those until I check my email.


----------



## Charade67

Just got home. Will post later.


----------



## keishashadow

soniam said:


> @keishashadow Sorry to hear about your room and pool. At least the room got fixed.
> 
> I like the coconut shrimp at Fastfood Blvd.
> 
> I arrive this Thursday and will be there through Monday, 10/11. Just a long weekend trip unfortunately. If you see me, say hi  You can also PM me, but I don't see those until I check my email.
> 
> View attachment 610108


Hey you!  Will miss you this trip, darn it. Have fun


----------



## J'aime Paris

bobbie68 said:


> Hello everyone I just wanted to say hello and hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> I am having a great time meeting everyone and having great meals.
> 
> Charade has picked awesome restaurants! We just enjoyed Antojitos!!
> 
> I am staying at Sapphire till Monday and loving it. I will be in the parks tomorrow and having dinner at Mythos with Charade can’t wait.
> 
> Looking forward to anymore meet ups!
> 
> Have a great night!!!


Glad you're having such a nice time!!




Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, the airport waiting time.  Looks like a full flight with all hanging around here.
> 
> Think this best describes the mood:
> View attachment 609591
> 
> A grouchy see ya later!






Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. I am relaxing in my room after a nice dinner at Antojitos with Bobbie and her family. A couple of highlights of the dinner - I was not expecting to hear The Eurythmics Sweet Dreams performed at a Mexican restaurant. A woman at the table behind us entertained us by getting up and dancing a couple of times.
> 
> I am once again dealing with family drama. My sister texted tonight and said that my Aunt wants my mom out of her house ASAP. I have had it with my Aunt. It looks like I may be going back to SC soon to help Mom move.


Sorry to hear....I hope your mom gets resettled soon...



soniam said:


> I miss Pennywise   Nice pictures. Hope you are having a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope things work out with your mom. I hope it doesn't affect your vacation. Sounds like you are having fun.
> 
> @macraven Sounds like you are having fun and making the rounds.
> 
> @Lynne G Safe travels home
> 
> 
> Hubby ended up coming home tonight. He wasn't supposed to be home until Monday. His engine failed during qualifying on Thursday, so his weekend was over.
> 
> Got a lot of stuff ready for packing for leaving Thursday. Bit ahead of the game I guess. Still need to wash and fold clothes and put them in the suitcase. Will need to get last minute toiletries together Wednesday night/Thursday morning. Tons of stuff to get together and try out for the camera, or nothing at all if the new stuff I bought doesn't come in on time. Starting to get excited. I need to get organized and plan some stuff with my friends that live in Orlando. They have already gone several times.
> 
> A little sore/stiff from my first day back at the gym in months. It felt great though. I plan to work with the trainer 3 times a week for a while. I have some old training sessions on my account leftover from when they were accumulating during lockdowns/when I wasn't going due to covid. We are already about to drop another covid stage here


Glad you made it back to the gym!!
The toughest part for me is walking through the front door, lol!   But I'm so pleased when I've finished!



schumigirl said:


> Apparently I have an issue with boots......love em!! Do I really need new ones every year was asked of me yesterday......lol.......yes darling I do was my answer as my eyes gleamed towards the choice of boots laid out in front of me.......I don`t think men get that obsession.
> 
> I`d love to wear mega high heels, but again, only for show nowadays unlike the 80`s!! My heels were as high as my hair.......
> 
> Hope you had a nice time with DD and hope she enjoys the event......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I`m sorry you are dealing with this on your vacation, but sounds like your mother will be so much better off with your sister.
> 
> Hope you get it sorted without too much fuss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did prefer the book to the movie, but it was ok. I just don`t like Ewan McGregor very much......now I feel like watching The Shining again, now that`s a movie!
> 
> Told my mum last night to get the Boogeman book and yes, told her not to read the authors notes first too. I think you enjoy it more not knowing the twist for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad Janet sorted your phone out for wifi......
> 
> You know me so well......I did plan to sleep late this morning, but here I am......yes, we`re 5 hours ahead of you in Orlando.
> 
> Hope you have a restful sleep.......
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, up far too early as always, but could smell the aroma of the beef in the slow cooker from around 4am. Switched off now and we`ll reheat it later today. Trying to decide whether to make it into a steak pie the good old Scottish way topped with puff pastry, or just have the beef with creamy mash today.......decisions.
> 
> Going out some more clothes shopping today, not for me though, although I`m sure I`ll find something to look at. Nothing opens till 10am this morning, so lazy breakfast altogether later and yes, we have bacon and maybe I`ll poach the eggs today, everyone likes that.
> 
> After shopping though, quiet lazy day ahead........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday ​


I'm lucky that my feet tolerate just about any shoe/heel.  
I rarely wear heels....I hate feeling as though I'm 6 feet tall!




Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, that quiet morning and tea with water that is not in a bottle, or my tea pot plugged in. Tea.  Ah yes, an every morning ahhh.
> 
> Charade, oh no, how annoying of your Aunt. I hope all can be straightened out without more issues. Glad you enjoyed dinner, and music there too.
> 
> Mac, sorry to hear phone issues. I’m sure when you get back, a new phone should work properly. Yay for some more HHN time. And yes, would be nice to see you again next September. And am really liking the last two weeks at end now, prices seem better, and weather is still nice. Crowds seemed a bit higher, but I think the return of HHN drew more. Enjoy the rest of your stay.
> 
> Keisha, hope you still are having fun.  More HHN for you too?
> 
> Dix, sorry I missed you. Maybe next year. Hope you have found that job you are looking for.
> 
> Schumi, yeah, my days of high heels are not very many. I prefer low heels in my boots. I don’t wear boots much, but bought a pair last year, that I liked. Glad you had many options to choose. Yep, the summer clothes are gone. Lots of darker colored clothes start to appear toward end of August, but now that it’s October, more and more winter type clothing is now everywhere. And yes, that Christmas stuff is starting to fill even more and more of the stores’ floor space. Fall is certainly here. And ooh bacon. Yum! Hope you are enjoying shopping now. Around here, on a Sunday, that’s not in holiday time yet, most stores and mall open at 11 am.
> 
> Son, sorry to hear DH had engine issues and was home sooner than thought. Nice to be in that prepacking mode. You will get lots of walking in, and the hotels do have gyms. Here’s hoping you feel more fit before you leave, with time in that gym, and no soreness next time you go to the gym.
> 
> Well not that glorious sunrise and wam weather here. Foggy conditions and low visibility this early morning. Eh, being a Sunday, means all are on that lazy day, and we won’t be in going out until lunchtime. But also means, trash goes out, and back to routine readiness for all of us. Sigh. But at least a holiday Monday is coming, so what do you do? Yep, make it a shorter week day routine this week, and the next week, with a bonus four day weekend this coming weekend. Yay!
> 
> Off to see what is to eat, and already started the wash, so seeing if some are dry, and putting another load on.
> 
> Hope Metro enjoyed his scary viewing last night. I have no idea when my kids went to sleep, but I’m pretty sure, it was not watching a scary movie. Hope your day is lazy too.
> 
> Super happy Sunday homies.
> 
> And while I do much enjoy my time away, feels good to be home. Glad my return was uneventful, well, seeing a deer cross in front of us, eh, enough excitement. Though I guess I taught my kids to be good drivers. Little one knew the part where we drive is known to have deer around and in the road. She avoided hitting a deer to and from the airport.
> 
> Ah yes, that back to routine, and I’m up early.  Yeah, but so enjoy another day, of not moving fast, even if I’m up so early.


Welcome home Lynne!



Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. My short vacation has come to an end. I leave tomorrow morning. Today I  got to meet Mac, Keisha, and Disxuni. I also had dinner with Bobbie. I rode Hagrid’s motorbike for the first time. It was fun,  but it is also at the top of my roller coaster comfort zone. I also rode the Jurassic Park water ride for the first time. I don’t know why I’ve never ridden that one before.


Sounds like you accomplished a lot in a few days!!



schumigirl said:


> Glad you`ve had such a lovely time Charade.......and happy you enjoyed Hagrid`s, it`s an amazing coaster and JP is a classic, but I do wish the drop was steeper.
> 
> Have a safe flight home and look forward to reading the rest of your TR when you update it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol......nice picture!! Good to hear you`ve both been having so much fun........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think yesterday was one of our quietest days ever. We did get a good haul of clothes for everyone in the morning with only visiting a couple of places which was ideal, and stores weren`t too busy, but I did see more Christmas items are being laid out now. Yes, far too early even for me, but it does look nice to see it.
> 
> After that the day disappeared but we have no idea what we did. Beef in ale was beautiful, slow cooking for hours is the only way to do it, went with some creamy mash and roasted carrots to mop up the gorgeous gravy.....empty plates all round.
> 
> Today, back walking this morning, weather looks to be cool, but dry with some sunshine, that`ll work. No idea for food tonight yet, but breakfast muffins and tea before we head out today. I thought I had a hair appointment this afternoon but it`s tomorrow, cut and blow dry between highights and it needs it, it`s growing so long very quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Always nice to visit the salon!!



Charade67 said:


> I’m all packed and ready to go.  It’s been a fun couple of days, but now I have to return to the real world.


Safe travels!



Lynne G said:


> Safe travels, Charade.  Was very nice to meet up with you, and enjoyed that meal we had.
> 
> View attachment 610042
> 
> Yeah, already back to weekday routine. Yep, that certainly feeling bleh Monday. But hey, after a cool week here, yesterday was 85, today, 80. Yay to not having to quite yet out those shorts away for another day. Rain expected later in the day, but for now, overcast sunrise.
> 
> Yay, for Mac and Keisha having some HHN fun. Hope you got to sleep Mac.
> 
> Schumi, yay for morning tea. Me too, as well as haircut tomorrow. I’m ready to be pampered after all that hot and humid, sunny time.
> 
> And so, it’s that ooh bought donuts and pastry yesterday, hoping done is left for breakfast time. And more tea.
> 
> Marvelous Monday homies.
> 
> And yay for a day shorter week day routine this week.


Sounds like you came home to some nice weather !



keishashadow said:


> Sounds like my idea of a good day at home
> 
> Morning all first day of trip I’ve slept to 9:30 am. So late for me, too much vacation. Ima lightweight
> 
> 2nd day pool closed at SF.  Yesterday due to guest  “breaking glass jar of honey in it”.  Today, “chemical imbalance”. I’ve given up the ghost lol
> View attachment 610064
> I’ve always touted the property in the past, if FOTL would be among our top picks here.  Love the vibe & design
> 
> Messy checkin process Saturday.  unfortunately, discovered my Room had multiple mechanical issues.it should never have been put into service  in the first place IMO
> 
> once I did speak to right person in management yesterday late afternoon, they hopped to making things right. A lovely lady, very gracious & apologetic about things, restored my confidence enough to keep our planned end of month trip in place here.
> 
> Have already received follow up contact today inquiring as to my satisfaction too
> 
> & that is why we will continue to patronize Loews properties. You will encounter a few bumps, if not mountains lol, in road when traveling. It’s all about how they eventually respond to smooth your path!
> 
> Nice to head home tomorrow on a happy note.


Is chemical imbalance a polite way of saying there is poo-poo in the pool???  

A glass jar of honey broken in the pool.....raises so many questions, lol!!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> And just like that I blinked...and it was Monday     The weekend just flew by.
> 
> Busy weekend puttering/cooking in the house most of the weekend.  It was a cool, extremely windy weekend.  My hunters came home empty handed.  They found a couple of areas that are promising to bring home some big game.  Even though they came home empty handed, they love going out together.  It's one of "their" things to do.  Not my idea of spending the day .  I'll stay inside and whip up a warm yummy body warming meal for when they return.
> 
> I was able to drop off a few meals for my friend and her husband.  They definitely appreciated it.  I'll see if there is another one or two I can whip up as a freezer meal for her to put into her crockpot to cook all day.
> 
> It was great to read all the trip updates in here from everyone!!!!!  It sounds like everyone is/was having a great time.  I can't wait to hear/read some more trip reports!
> 
> Well, I should start shuffling some papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!!!


Sorry the hunters came home empty handed.  They'll bag something soon I'm sure!!




soniam said:


> @keishashadow Sorry to hear about your room and pool. At least the room got fixed.
> 
> I like the coconut shrimp at Fastfood Blvd.
> 
> I arrive this Thursday and will be there through Monday, 10/11. Just a long weekend trip unfortunately. If you see me, say hi  You can also PM me, but I don't see those until I check my email.
> 
> View attachment 610108


Only a couple more days, soniam!!!!!!!!!

BTW, I like your glasses!










The in-laws came over yesterday.  We watched the Packers take the W over the Steelers!  I set out all the fixings for sub sandwiches, and we each custom built our own.  Easy peasy, quick and everyone was happy!

Got a few more xmas gifts delivered today.  I need to start organizing what I've already bought, or I may double purchase something.  It's happened before...

Ran my errands, went to the gym and walked the dogs.  They are snoozing happily at the moment!

Need to start supper in a bit.  DH wants to eat healthier, so I'm considering a vegetarian night each week.  This is uncharted territory for us.  I bought some Boca "burgers" , will see if he likes them??

Hope the remainder of your Monday is marvelous!!


----------



## Charade67

I am home, rested, and have had dinner. Will have a quiet rest of the evening. 

My flights home were very uneventful. I sat next to a nice woman on the flight from Orlando to Charlotte. We chatted a bit before takeoff and then she watched a movie on her iPad.  I nodded off while waiting for takeoff from Charlotte to Roanoke. That has never happened before. 



Lynne G said:


> Was very nice to meet up with you, and enjoyed that meal we had.


 We will have to do it again if we are back in town at the same time. 



keishashadow said:


> 2nd day pool closed at SF. Yesterday due to guest “breaking glass jar of honey in it”.  Today, “chemical imbalance”. I’ve given up the ghost lol


Who the heck brings a glass jar of honey to a swimming pool?? I'm sorry your stay wasn't better. Mine was good except for one weird thing. When I arrived I noticed that a bottle of the Fiji water was missing. I mentioned it to the front desk because I didn't want to get charged $7.50 for a bottle of water I didn't drink. When I got back to my room last night I noticed that the water had been replaced, but I had received no other housekeeping services. Bed was unmade, no towels replaced, etc.  The tip I left was still there too. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Busy weekend puttering/cooking in the house most of the weekend. It was a cool, extremely windy weekend. My hunters came home empty handed. They found a couple of areas that are promising to bring home some big game. Even though they came home empty handed, they love going out together. It's one of "their" things to do. Not my idea of spending the day . I'll stay inside and whip up a warm yummy body warming meal for when they return.


 Sorry they  came back with nothing, but at least they had fun. I'm with you. That is not my idea of a good time.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> It was great to read all the trip updates in here from everyone!!!!! It sounds like everyone is/was having a great time. I can't wait to hear/read some more trip reports!


 I just added a little more to mine. 



macraven said:


> Janet and I are stuffing our faces on park food now
> 
> Healthy eating begins when trip is over and back to cooking at home


 I think for me it will begin once I get my kitchen finished. 



soniam said:


> I arrive this Thursday and will be there through Monday, 10/11. Just a long weekend trip unfortunately. If you see me, say hi  You can also PM me, but I don't see those until I check my email.


 I like your glasses. Blue is my color. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Sounds like you accomplished a lot in a few days!!


It's amazing what you can do when you don't have to take anyone else's opinions into consideration.  It was also nice not having to hold other people's stuff. 

I am going to see if there is anything on TV worth watching. I will also try to go to bed at a reasonable hour. I have to return to the  real world in the morning.


----------



## soniam

J'aime Paris said:


> Glad you made it back to the gym!!
> The toughest part for me is walking through the front door, lol!   But I'm so pleased when I've finished!
> 
> Is chemical imbalance a polite way of saying there is poo-poo in the pool???
> 
> A glass jar of honey broken in the pool.....raises so many questions, lol!!
> 
> Only a couple more days, soniam!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BTW, I like your glasses!
> 
> 
> Need to start supper in a bit.  DH wants to eat healthier, so I'm considering a vegetarian night each week.  This is uncharted territory for us.  I bought some Boca "burgers" , will see if he likes them??



Went again today, and it feels great!

Poo poo reminded me of the Babe Ruth bar in Caddy Shack  Maybe Winnie the Pooh showed up with the honey and the pooh

Thanks. I like these glasses too.

I have always liked the Morning Star garden burgers. They are made out of veggies, so they don't seem like weird fake meat. They have a good texture. I don't know if they still make them though. I also like bean burgers.



Charade67 said:


> I like your glasses. Blue is my color.
> 
> It's amazing what you can do when you don't have to take anyone else's opinions into consideration.  It was also nice not having to hold other people's stuff.



Thanks. Blue is my favorite color, if you couldn't tell

I love solo trips. Sounds like you have a great time.


----------



## keishashadow

J'aime Paris said:


> Is chemical imbalance a polite way of saying there is poo-poo in the pool???


Lol no chemicals just off. I waited them out & got in within 2hours yea!


J'aime Paris said:


> The in-laws came over yesterday. We watched the Packers take the W over the Steelers! I set out all the fixings for sub sandwiches, and we each custom built our own. Easy peasy, quick and everyone was happy!


Boo. Lol


Charade67 said:


> Who the heck brings a glass jar of honey to a swimming pool?? I'm sorry your stay wasn't better. Mine was good except for one weird thing. When I arrived I noticed that a bottle of the Fiji water was missing.


That is strange!


soniam said:


> Maybe Winnie the Pooh showed up with the honey and the pooh


Lol my first thot!


----------



## Monykalyn

Lynne G said:


> when MonyK and I decided to go to HHN until after the rain had stopped


 We did do that right! Such a fun night-your "bonus" night was a great way to relax and enjoy the atmosphere.


bobbie68 said:


> We just enjoyed Antojitos!!


 We love Antojitos! Sounds like fun meetup!
Great reporting from the trip peeps-many back home safe now?


Yeah weekend went quick-did get some fall/Halloween decorations done. More this week

Son got the part of lone trombone for pit for the school fall musical-The Wizard of Oz. And the practice schedule. And the 42 pages of music for his part. With Advance band on Mondays-right after school, Regular band practice on Tuesdays (for a couple more weeks), Football games fridays and competition on Saturdays (2 more weeks), then play/pit rehearsal starts Monday and Wednesday evenings, With a full saturday rehearsal end of month, then daily for 2 weeks then 3 days of performances-ugh made me exhausted thinking of it. But he is happy he got the position, and as he's never volunteered or tried for anything before we are thrilled to support him. 

Ran into one of my former bosses walking the dog - we are friendly and she lives on other side of neighborhood. Nice to catch up. 

Looking at calendar-we have something scheduled 5 of 7  saturday from now until after thanksgiving. Oohboy. 

sleep tight and have pleasant dreams-signing off!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Sounds like my idea of a good day at home
> 
> Morning all first day of trip I’ve slept to 9:30 am. So late for me, too much vacation. Ima lightweight
> 
> 2nd day pool closed at SF.  Yesterday due to guest  “breaking glass jar of honey in it”.  Today, “chemical imbalance”. I’ve given up the ghost lol
> View attachment 610064
> I’ve always touted the property in the past, if FOTL would be among our top picks here.  Love the vibe & design
> 
> Messy checkin process Saturday.  unfortunately, discovered my Room had multiple mechanical issues.it should never have been put into service  in the first place IMO
> 
> once I did speak to right person in management yesterday late afternoon, they hopped to making things right. A lovely lady, very gracious & apologetic about things, restored my confidence enough to keep our planned end of month trip in place here.
> 
> Have already received follow up contact today inquiring as to my satisfaction too
> 
> & that is why we will continue to patronize Loews properties. You will encounter a few bumps, if not mountains lol, in road when traveling. It’s all about how they eventually respond to smooth your path!
> 
> Nice to head home tomorrow on a happy note.



Loews certainly do look after you in all situations. Like you we cannot speak highly enough of the way they react to issues. We certainly are loyal to the brand where we can. I said to Tom next time we visit NY it`ll be to the Loews hotel they have there for sure.

Glad they sorted the issues though for you and happy to hear about your lovely stay there.




macraven said:


> Janet and I are stuffing our faces on park food now
> 
> Healthy eating begins when trip is over and back to cooking at home



Healthy eating always begins once back home.......your food did sound good!





J'aime Paris said:


> I'm lucky that my feet tolerate just about any shoe/heel.
> I rarely wear heels....I hate feeling as though I'm 6 feet tall!
> 
> 
> Always nice to visit the salon!!
> 
> 
> The in-laws came over yesterday.  We watched the Packers take the W over the Steelers!  I set out all the fixings for sub sandwiches, and we each custom built our own.  Easy peasy, quick and everyone was happy!
> 
> Got a few more xmas gifts delivered today.  I need to start organizing what I've already bought, or I may double purchase something.  It's happened before...
> 
> Ran my errands, went to the gym and walked the dogs.  They are snoozing happily at the moment!
> 
> Need to start supper in a bit.  DH wants to eat healthier, so I'm considering a vegetarian night each week.  This is uncharted territory for us.  I bought some Boca "burgers" , will see if he likes them??
> 
> Hope the remainder of your Monday is marvelous!!



Yes, I know what you mean, but you`d look amazing in heels!! I did give in a little and ordered the suede knee highs with a heel......lol.......I`m sure I`ll only wear them for the most minimal of times and not if any walking is involved....but they`ll look fabulous!!

I`m not understanding this vegetarian evening........  No, I hope it`s a success.....no idea what a boca burger is, is it like those specific meat free alternatives?

Sounds like you had a very nice day.......





Monykalyn said:


> Son got the part of lone trombone for pit for the school fall musical-The Wizard of Oz. And the practice schedule. And the 42 pages of music for his part. With Advance band on Mondays-right after school, Regular band practice on Tuesdays (for a couple more weeks), Football games fridays and competition on Saturdays (2 more weeks), then play/pit rehearsal starts Monday and Wednesday evenings, With a full saturday rehearsal end of month, then daily for 2 weeks then 3 days of performances-ugh made me exhausted thinking of it. But he is happy he got the position, and as he's never volunteered or tried for anything before we are thrilled to support him.
> 
> Ran into one of my former bosses walking the dog - we are friendly and she lives on other side of neighborhood. Nice to catch up.
> 
> Looking at calendar-we have something scheduled 5 of 7  saturday from now until after thanksgiving. Oohboy.
> 
> sleep tight and have pleasant dreams-signing off!



That does sound like a very busy time for your son.....but very happy to hear he got the part he wanted and good luck to him! Yep, keeps you busy too.....fun though!




Not sure where the other quotes went.......but Charade, glad you got home safely.....





@keishashadow......Janet, have a safe journey home today and glad the trip was such a success.....and not long till you`re back again........





We have rain this morning, and lots of it......no walking today. I heard it start around 2am and it`s not supposed to stop much today at all.

Have to nip out this morning to pick up the boots I ordered, I just couldn`t resist them  Tom said he was surprised I even pretended I wouldn`t be buying them anytime soon

Need some fresh produce too.  Hair appointment this afternoon, that will be a short hour appointment as no highlights this time, just a regular cut and blow dry. My usual stylist had a baby boy last month, so won`t see her back till next August as she is taking her full maternity off.

So, today will pass quickly I think, will do some baking this morning before heading out, might make some bread for lunch. And time to start making the winter warming homemade soups now. Butternut squashes are starting to be a decent size now, we always use a lot of them in soups.

Dinner is honey mustard chicken, I do need to buy some mustard today as we are clean out....unusual for us but must have missed we were running out.

Bought some croissants yesterday, so that`ll be breakfast with some preserves for me and honey for Tom.

So dark outside now.


























Happy Tuesday 



​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, a Tuesday is here. When Mac may be doing a Taco Bell run and no more dinner cooking yet.

Ooh the loud thunder that I heard, then later thunder, and a very good downpour about an hour before our alarm went off. Will be a cooler, and rainy day. 5 am news said wet roads. Though phone says just a cloudy day, with 66 degrees the high. Sigh, maybe pants today?

And yay, cut and trim for Schumi, I’m going to refresh color and cut and trim. I can see why your regular salon stylist is not there, but luckily, mine is. She’s around the same age as me, though her kids are older, and she’s a grandma as of this Spring. I hope you enjoy your salon visit and like the haircut today.

Son, I’m a blue color fan too. Hope you will have a fabulous time as your countdown is getting so low number now.

MonyK, I remember those years. Between my two kids, there was so many a week day night and weekend that sports or music was happening. Congratulations to your son for getting the solo pit, and enjoying his music events.  

So yay,


Indeed!

Well, back to routine I go, as yes, while closer to Friday, may all have a totally terrific Taco Tuesday.


----------



## macraven

Welcome back homies that have been away from home this past week!

One day we need to fill one of the hotels with all our homies 
We need to get charade to make a list of what everyone needs to bring and share with others
She is a great organizer and could pull it off

next year let’s coordinate a day that most could attend sans have a huge meet up time

I nominate charade to coordinate the plans
to whip the meet set up to a big family reunion time 

Last day for park fun and will do rides until the rain shutsdown

Been a good time to be here
No issues with crowds or weather so far 

Hope all have a great day no matter where you are!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Charade67 said:


> I am home, rested, and have had dinner. Will have a quiet rest of the evening.
> 
> My flights home were very uneventful. I sat next to a nice woman on the flight from Orlando to Charlotte. We chatted a bit before takeoff and then she watched a movie on her iPad.  I nodded off while waiting for takeoff from Charlotte to Roanoke. That has never happened before.
> 
> We will have to do it again if we are back in town at the same time.
> 
> Who the heck brings a glass jar of honey to a swimming pool?? I'm sorry your stay wasn't better. Mine was good except for one weird thing. When I arrived I noticed that a bottle of the Fiji water was missing. I mentioned it to the front desk because I didn't want to get charged $7.50 for a bottle of water I didn't drink. When I got back to my room last night I noticed that the water had been replaced, but I had received no other housekeeping services. Bed was unmade, no towels replaced, etc.  The tip I left was still there too.
> 
> Sorry they  came back with nothing, but at least they had fun. I'm with you. That is not my idea of a good time.
> 
> I just added a little more to mine.
> 
> I think for me it will begin once I get my kitchen finished.
> 
> I like your glasses. Blue is my color.
> 
> 
> It's amazing what you can do when you don't have to take anyone else's opinions into consideration.  It was also nice not having to hold other people's stuff.
> 
> I am going to see if there is anything on TV worth watching. I will also try to go to bed at a reasonable hour. I have to return to the  real world in the morning.


Welcome Home Charade!



soniam said:


> Went again today, and it feels great!
> 
> Poo poo reminded me of the Babe Ruth bar in Caddy Shack  Maybe Winnie the Pooh showed up with the honey and the pooh
> 
> Thanks. I like these glasses too.
> 
> I have always liked the Morning Star garden burgers. They are made out of veggies, so they don't seem like weird fake meat. They have a good texture. I don't know if they still make them though. I also like bean burgers.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Blue is my favorite color, if you couldn't tell
> 
> I love solo trips. Sounds like you have a great time.


Thanks for the tip about Morning Star!  I'll look next time I'm at the store.



Monykalyn said:


> We did do that right! Such a fun night-your "bonus" night was a great way to relax and enjoy the atmosphere.
> We love Antojitos! Sounds like fun meetup!
> Great reporting from the trip peeps-many back home safe now?
> 
> 
> Yeah weekend went quick-did get some fall/Halloween decorations done. More this week
> 
> Son got the part of lone trombone for pit for the school fall musical-The Wizard of Oz. And the practice schedule. And the 42 pages of music for his part. With Advance band on Mondays-right after school, Regular band practice on Tuesdays (for a couple more weeks), Football games fridays and competition on Saturdays (2 more weeks), then play/pit rehearsal starts Monday and Wednesday evenings, With a full saturday rehearsal end of month, then daily for 2 weeks then 3 days of performances-ugh made me exhausted thinking of it. But he is happy he got the position, and as he's never volunteered or tried for anything before we are thrilled to support him.
> 
> Ran into one of my former bosses walking the dog - we are friendly and she lives on other side of neighborhood. Nice to catch up.
> 
> Looking at calendar-we have something scheduled 5 of 7  saturday from now until after thanksgiving. Oohboy.
> 
> sleep tight and have pleasant dreams-signing off!


Yay for your DS!!!  He will have a blast with the craziness of it all!!



schumigirl said:


> Loews certainly do look after you in all situations. Like you we cannot speak highly enough of the way they react to issues. We certainly are loyal to the brand where we can. I said to Tom next time we visit NY it`ll be to the Loews hotel they have there for sure.
> 
> Glad they sorted the issues though for you and happy to hear about your lovely stay there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Healthy eating always begins once back home.......your food did sound good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know what you mean, but you`d look amazing in heels!! I did give in a little and ordered the suede knee highs with a heel......lol.......I`m sure I`ll only wear them for the most minimal of times and not if any walking is involved....but they`ll look fabulous!!
> 
> I`m not understanding this vegetarian evening........  No, I hope it`s a success.....no idea what a boca burger is, is it like those specific meat free alternatives?
> 
> Sounds like you had a very nice day.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That does sound like a very busy time for your son.....but very happy to hear he got the part he wanted and good luck to him! Yep, keeps you busy too.....fun though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where the other quotes went.......but Charade, glad you got home safely.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @keishashadow......Janet, have a safe journey home today and glad the trip was such a success.....and not long till you`re back again........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have rain this morning, and lots of it......no walking today. I heard it start around 2am and it`s not supposed to stop much today at all.
> 
> Have to nip out this morning to pick up the boots I ordered, I just couldn`t resist them  Tom said he was surprised I even pretended I wouldn`t be buying them anytime soon
> 
> Need some fresh produce too.  Hair appointment this afternoon, that will be a short hour appointment as no highlights this time, just a regular cut and blow dry. My usual stylist had a baby boy last month, so won`t see her back till next August as she is taking her full maternity off.
> 
> So, today will pass quickly I think, will do some baking this morning before heading out, might make some bread for lunch. And time to start making the winter warming homemade soups now. Butternut squashes are starting to be a decent size now, we always use a lot of them in soups.
> 
> Dinner is honey mustard chicken, I do need to buy some mustard today as we are clean out....unusual for us but must have missed we were running out.
> 
> Bought some croissants yesterday, so that`ll be breakfast with some preserves for me and honey for Tom.
> 
> So dark outside now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I love homemade soup!    Mister "I want to eat healthy" does not, ugh!  This healthier lifestyle change will be a challenge, lol!



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 610255
> 
> Yay, a Tuesday is here. When Mac may be doing a Taco Bell run and no more dinner cooking yet.
> 
> Ooh the loud thunder that I heard, then later thunder, and a very good downpour about an hour before our alarm went off. Will be a cooler, and rainy day. 5 am news said wet roads. Though phone says just a cloudy day, with 66 degrees the high. Sigh, maybe pants today?
> 
> And yay, cut and trim for Schumi, I’m going to refresh color and cut and trim. I can see why your regular salon stylist is not there, but luckily, mine is. She’s around the same age as me, though her kids are older, and she’s a grandma as of this Spring. I hope you enjoy your salon visit and like the haircut today.
> 
> Son, I’m a blue color fan too. Hope you will have a fabulous time as your countdown is getting so low number now.
> 
> MonyK, I remember those years. Between my two kids, there was so many a week day night and weekend that sports or music was happening. Congratulations to your son for getting the solo pit, and enjoying his music events.
> 
> So yay,
> View attachment 610263
> 
> Indeed!
> 
> Well, back to routine I go, as yes, while closer to Friday, may all have a totally terrific Taco Tuesday.


Have a good salon day too!






I've made several recipes off of Tik Toks, and they've been good!  Trying an unusual one for supper tonight....  Seasoning and roasting radishes as if they are potatoes!   DH promised he would try some new foods on our healthy eating journey.....wish me luck!!     If it's a flop, we will also have our chicken and green beans, lol!

Going to my 10am Pilates class today.  The studio is a nice change of pace from the gym....it's so beautiful and serene...


----------



## schumigirl

Lori...i`ve never cooked radishes before, only ever had them very finely sliced in salads. I enjoy their peppery taste though and good texture....

Have fun at the Pilates class........




LG hope you enjoy your salon time too and are happy with your updated hair.






Salon time was nice, but short today as I wasn`t getting highlights......but I do like the girl who is doing it while my other girl is off. She cuts it well and has a good eye. Almost 3" off and I`m happy with it, nice length. I condition my hair well as I don`t want it to be dry and straw like, so she gave me a new sample of one they now sell.....I`ll give it a go, but I do like my own conditioners and treatments. 

Still raining here, not cold but not warm either. 

Time for a cuppa......


----------



## Lynne G

Older one like the Impossible Burgers.  He’s not fond of the other not meat burgers.  I get them at the big box stores and Target.  Eh, Paris, my family would not like me to be adventurous in meal choices.  While my guys would eat most anything, us women are more picky. Cooked radishes?  Interesting.  Hope you are enjoying your pilates class.  

Yay, glad to hear tour salon visit was good, Schumi. And yep, tea for me too, as house feels a bit cool today. 
Yay for Mac enjoying her last day.  Safe travels tomorrow.

Ack, not even lunchtime yet.  And yes, I have pants on.  Shorts?  Not a day for wearing them.  Sigh


----------



## Charade67

I’ve been at work for less than 2 hours and my boss is already driving me nuts. Please send help.


----------



## keishashadow

Last day, they offered a 2pm check out  hip hip hooray

Debated doing breakfast buffet or pool.  



schumigirl said:


> Loews certainly do look after you in all situations. Like you we cannot speak highly enough of the way they react to issues. We certainly are loyal to the brand where we can. I said to Tom next time we visit NY it`ll be to the Loews hotel they have there for sure.


Yes, happy as a clam.  Been decades since I’ve done nyc. Is that location in financial district?


schumigirl said:


> m not understanding this vegetarian evening......


Ditto lol


schumigirl said:


> Janet, have a safe journey home today and glad the trip was such a success.....and not long till you`re back again........


Not that I’m counting or anything…
18 days 


Lynne G said:


> When Mac may be doing a Taco Bell run and no more dinner cooking yet.


Taco truck time in studios 


J'aime Paris said:


> This healthier lifestyle change will be a challenge, lol!


Indeed, join the cult of air fryers.  No dues or meetings involved 


schumigirl said:


> I condition my hair well as I don`t want it to be dry and straw like, so she gave me a new sample of one they now sell.....I`ll give it a go, but I do like my own conditioners and treatments.


Same. I mistakenly left my conditioner at home. At least have my shampoo. Won’t use the stuff in hotels as no idea if sulfates or not.  I e been shedding like crazy


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> I’ve been at work for less than 2 hours and my boss is already driving me nuts. Please send help.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Keisha, I always bring my own shampoo and conditioner.  Can never trust what hotel brand is.  Enjoy your last day too.  Yeah, forgot Mac still kicking around the parks, though yep, could get tacos in the Studios.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade67 said:


> I’ve been at work for less than 2 hours and my boss is already driving me nuts. Please send help.


----------



## keishashadow

Is this new news?


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Last day, they offered a 2pm check out  hip hip hooray
> View attachment 610315
> Debated doing breakfast buffet or pool.
> 
> 
> Yes, happy as a clam.  Been decades since I’ve done nyc. Is that location in financial district?
> 
> Ditto lol
> 
> Not that I’m counting or anything…
> 18 days
> 
> Taco truck time in studios
> 
> Indeed, join the cult of air fryers.  No dues or meetings involved
> 
> Same. I mistakenly left my conditioner at home. At least have my shampoo. Won’t use the stuff in hotels as no idea if sulfates or not.  I e been shedding like crazy



The Loews Regency is Park Avenue, but adjacent to Central Park between 61st and 62nd St, further up than where we usually stay at the NY Palace. It does look nice and we will go back to NYC at some point. 

Only 18 days!! Fabulous.......and you said you`re at Sapphire again for that trip.....even more fabulous. 

I use the shampoo and conditioner in the hotel and it`s fine for my hair, but only for the first night then we go shopping and I buy good quality stuff for the rest of our stay. Couldn`t stand dry and lifeless hair.......I`ve seen a few women and always think, for the love of all that is holy, get a good conditioner!! 

Glad you got the 2pm checkout after all.....enjoy your last few hours there......and curious minds need to know if you went for the breakfast buffet or not......


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, now there’s the dates, Keisha!  

Now just to see if schedules, flights and an AP rate hotel and well, maybe, just maybe, I’ll be there for Mardi Gras next year.  Both little one and I passes will still be valid.  Hmmm.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Is this new news?
> View attachment 610322



Will pass it on to friends who enjoy MG. Thanks!!




Sent Tom out for cream.....can`t do the potatoes without it, for some reason forgot we needed it.


----------



## macraven

Lynne gyro Tuesday is first cousin to taco Tuesday !

I have the one shaded table and not moving no matter if all the evil eyes I get from peeps holding two trays ready to jump in to take over my two seated table


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick morning stop in   

Well...we have a rain/snow mix falling  right now. It won't last yet...and we probably won't see much accumulation here in the city...but the outlying areas have some accumulation of snow now. There is a reason why I hate fall....this stuff seems to come way too fast    Oh well...I will survive lol

Tonight is beef barley soup for supper.  I'm working tonight, so I prepped it to get it ready for the instantpot.  All they need to do is add the barley (I premeasured into a little baggie) and add the beef stock and start the instant pot.  Easy peasy.  It will taste good on such a cool, cr@ppy day.



soniam said:


> I have always liked the Morning Star garden burgers. They are made out of veggies, so they don't seem like weird fake meat. They have a good texture. I don't know if they still make them though. I also like bean burgers.


Yum....I like a good veggie burger just as much as I love a good meat burger.  I am NOT a fan of these burgers that want to dress up like a burger....sooooooooo many chemicals and icky things in it to make it seem like beef.  I'll pass on those as well.  


Monykalyn said:


> Son got the part of lone trombone for pit for the school fall musical-The Wizard of Oz. And the practice schedule. And the 42 pages of music for his part. With Advance band on Mondays-right after school, Regular band practice on Tuesdays (for a couple more weeks), Football games fridays and competition on Saturdays (2 more weeks), then play/pit rehearsal starts Monday and Wednesday evenings, With a full saturday rehearsal end of month, then daily for 2 weeks then 3 days of performances-ugh made me exhausted thinking of it. But he is happy he got the position, and as he's never volunteered or tried for anything before we are thrilled to support him.


That is quite the accomplishment - congrats to you kiddo!!!!  Lots of work, but it is definitely worth the work.  


schumigirl said:


> Have to nip out this morning to pick up the boots I ordered, I just couldn`t resist them  Tom said he was surprised I even pretended I wouldn`t be buying them anytime soon


When a girl wants the boots...the girl gets the boots 


Lynne G said:


> Ooh the loud thunder that I heard, then later thunder, and a very good downpour about an hour before our alarm went off. Will be a cooler, and rainy day. 5 am news said wet roads. Though phone says just a cloudy day, with 66 degrees the high. Sigh, maybe pants today?


I'll take your weather...want to trade lol


J'aime Paris said:


> I love homemade soup! Mister "I want to eat healthy" does not, ugh! This healthier lifestyle change will be a challenge, lol!


It can definitely be challenging!!!!


schumigirl said:


> Salon time was nice, but short today as I wasn`t getting highlights......but I do like the girl who is doing it while my other girl is off. She cuts it well and has a good eye. Almost 3" off and I`m happy with it, nice length. I condition my hair well as I don`t want it to be dry and straw like, so she gave me a new sample of one they now sell.....I`ll give it a go, but I do like my own conditioners and treatments.


There is something that just feels soooo good when we get a good haircut!!!!!  I have my favorite items too for deep conditioning.  I rarely will change those items.  


Charade67 said:


> I’ve been at work for less than 2 hours and my boss is already driving me nuts. Please send help.


I hear you on that!!!!  There is one employee here that drives me bonkers.  I definitely like it much better when he's busy working in the back vs in the front office.


keishashadow said:


> Indeed, join the cult of air fryers. No dues or meetings involved


hehehehe   I/we love our air-fryer.  We use ours several times a week.  


Lynne G said:


> Yep, Keisha, I always bring my own shampoo and conditioner. Can never trust what hotel brand is. Enjoy your last day too. Yeah, forgot Mac still kicking around the parks, though yep, could get tacos in the Studios.


I am the same.  My hair doesn't do well with those products.  I could never do just a carry on...for that reason lol.  It's the hairdresser in me  

Well...I should get to shuffling some papers here.  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Hey there friends!  I haven't been on in a while, but wanted to stop in to say hello.  We had the pleasure of running into KeishaShadow, aka Janet, this past Thursday night at HHN.  I just happened to see her in line behind us and recognized her right away.  I waited for her after we exited the house and started to introduce myself, and she remembered us!  That was fun.  

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## macraven

NashvilleTrio said:


> Hey there friends!  I haven't been on in a while, but wanted to stop in to say hello.  We had the pleasure of running into KeishaShadow, aka Janet, this past Thursday night at HHN.  I just happened to see her in line behind us and recognized her right away.  I waited for her after we exited the house and started to introduce myself, and she remembered us!  That was fun.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!


How could I have missed you!
I was with her

boo hoo
I missed my chance to see you…


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick morning stop in
> 
> Well...we have a rain/snow mix falling  right now. It won't last yet...and we probably won't see much accumulation here in the city...but the outlying areas have some accumulation of snow now. There is a reason why I hate fall....this stuff seems to come way too fast    Oh well...I will survive lol
> 
> Tonight is beef barley soup for supper.  I'm working tonight, so I prepped it to get it ready for the instantpot.  All they need to do is add the barley (I premeasured into a little baggie) and add the beef stock and start the instant pot.  Easy peasy.  It will taste good on such a cool, cr@ppy day.
> 
> 
> Yum....I like a good veggie burger just as much as I love a good meat burger.  I am NOT a fan of these burgers that want to dress up like a burger....sooooooooo many chemicals and icky things in it to make it seem like beef.  I'll pass on those as well.
> 
> That is quite the accomplishment - congrats to you kiddo!!!!  Lots of work, but it is definitely worth the work.
> 
> When a girl wants the boots...the girl gets the boots
> 
> I'll take your weather...want to trade lol
> 
> It can definitely be challenging!!!!
> 
> There is something that just feels soooo good when we get a good haircut!!!!!  I have my favorite items too for deep conditioning.  I rarely will change those items.
> 
> I hear you on that!!!!  There is one employee here that drives me bonkers.  I definitely like it much better when he's busy working in the back vs in the front office.
> 
> hehehehe   I/we love our air-fryer.  We use ours several times a week.
> 
> I am the same.  My hair doesn't do well with those products.  I could never do just a carry on...for that reason lol.  It's the hairdresser in me
> 
> Well...I should get to shuffling some papers here.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!!



Noooo, you can`t be saying snow already.......then again, it is October......but still.....seems only last week it was still warm and sunny-ish......

Yep, we all need good boots! Doesn`t matter how many....or so I keep telling Tom......lol.......

Have a good day......





NashvilleTrio said:


> Hey there friends!  I haven't been on in a while, but wanted to stop in to say hello.  We had the pleasure of running into KeishaShadow, aka Janet, this past Thursday night at HHN.  I just happened to see her in line behind us and recognized her right away.  I waited for her after we exited the house and started to introduce myself, and she remembered us!  That was fun.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!



Good to see you post!! It has been a while.....hope things are all good with you and yours........




Dinner was demolished......we were all starving tonight, I blame the change in weather, we`re all looking for winter warming dishes now. 

Rain is on and off but when it comes on it is heavy, very heavy. Quite a bit of flooding in many areas across the UK. Glad I`m not going out anywhere tonight, I think we`ll pop the tv on soon and that`ll be us for the night. 

Tea and a slice of butter cake, similar to pound cake I believe.


----------



## NashvilleTrio

macraven said:


> How could I have missed you!
> I was with her
> 
> boo hoo
> I missed my chance to see you…


Really??  Well, shucks!  We saw her and her guys after the Pumpkin house, probably around 8:00ish??


----------



## keishashadow

For charade a fellow sloth fan who had the cutest t shirt with one.  So long SF!  
one more indulgence before RL 


schumigirl said:


> I`ve seen a few women and always think, for the love of all that is holy, get a good conditioner!!
> 
> Glad you got the 2pm checkout after all.....enjoy your last few hours there......and curious minds need to know if you went for the breakfast buffet or not......


I decided to go with4 glorious hours of pool time & had a sad looking banana & salt/vinegar pringles poolside. Talk about a mismatched meal


macraven said:


> Lynne gyro Tuesday is first cousin to taco Tuesday !
> 
> I have the one shaded table and not moving no matter if all the evil eyes I get from peeps holding two trays ready to jump in to take over my two seated table


Hold down the fort!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well...we have a rain/snow mix falling


Hush your mouth missed   


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Tonight is beef barley soup for supper.


That sounds amazing. I’ve yet to make one that satisfies me.  My veg beef soup is almost legendary.  Just doesn’t right with barley 


NashvilleTrio said:


> I waited for her after we exited the house and started to introduce myself, and she remembered us! That was fun.


It was a pleasant surprise that night!  You haven’t aged  Not sure how u recognized me as time hasn’t been quite so kind 


macraven said:


> How could I have missed you!
> I was with her
> 
> boo hoo
> I missed my chance to see you…


Sadly U had called it a night already  burnt that candle at both ends that day.   You did bounce back with a vengeance! Yea!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> For charade a fellow sloth fan who had the cutest t shirt with one.  So long SF!  View attachment 610386
> one more indulgence before RL View attachment 610387
> 
> I decided to go with4 glorious hours of pool time & had a sad looking banana & salt/vinegar pringles poolside. Talk about a mismatched meal
> 
> Hold down the fort!
> 
> Hush your mouth missed
> 
> That sounds amazing. I’ve yet to make one that satisfies me.  My veg beef soup is almost legendary.  Just doesn’t right with barley
> 
> It was a pleasant surprise that night!  You haven’t aged  Not sure how u recognized me as time hasn’t been quite so kind
> 
> Sadly U had called it a night already  burnt that candle at both ends that day.   You did bounce back with a vengeance! Yea!



lol.....pool time is a good reason to not go for the buffet. Love salt and vinegar crisps......

I will try one of those chicken sandwiches one day.....looks good. Hope you have a good flight home.......





Time to empty dishwasher.........unless someone has already beat me to it.....


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, we had chick fil a for lunch too, Keisha.  

No clue as to dinner. Thinking maybe pasta.


----------



## Charade67

Gold evening. Long day at work today. I had 17 emails when I got in. I was only gone for one day.  Tomorrow I will spend most of the day working on  another insurance issue. 

Thanks for the cat pictures. I needed the smile. 



Monykalyn said:


> Son got the part of lone trombone for pit for the school fall musical-The Wizard of Oz. And the practice schedule. And the 42 pages of music for his part. With Advance band on Mondays-right after school, Regular band practice on Tuesdays (for a couple more weeks), Football games fridays and competition on Saturdays (2 more weeks), then play/pit rehearsal starts Monday and Wednesday evenings, With a full saturday rehearsal end of month, then daily for 2 weeks then 3 days of performances-ugh made me exhausted thinking of it. But he is happy he got the position, and as he's never volunteered or tried for anything before we are thrilled to support him.


Congratulations to him. That sounds like fun, but wow, what a busy band schedule. 



macraven said:


> I nominate charade to coordinate the plans
> to whip the meet set up to a big family reunion time


 I love the idea of a big meet up, but don't know that am the best person to be in charge. 



keishashadow said:


> Same. I mistakenly left my conditioner at home. At least have my shampoo. Won’t use the stuff in hotels as no idea if sulfates or not. I e been shedding like crazy


 I used the hotel shampoo and conditioner, but I was only there 3 nights. It seemed okay. My problem is that my hair expands and frizzes in the humidity no matter what product I use. I brought a small can of mousse to help keep it under control somewhat. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well...we have a rain/snow mix falling  right now.


Too early for snow. 



keishashadow said:


> For charade a fellow sloth fan who had the cutest t shirt with one.


 I love the suitcase cover. 



keishashadow said:


> I decided to go with4 glorious hours of pool time


 Glad you were able to get your pool time. 



Lynne G said:


> Hehe, we had chick fil a for lunch too, Keisha.


 Same here, 

Dh is asking about dinner. We haven't been shopping, so I guess we need to go get something.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I wanna try chickafil!!!!  That's all lol

No snow in the city yet...but outlaying areas have some.   It is supposed to warm up tomorrow, so it should be gone.  The heater is on under my desk and my office is toasty warm.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Lori...i`ve never cooked radishes before, only ever had them very finely sliced in salads. I enjoy their peppery taste though and good texture....
> 
> Have fun at the Pilates class........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LG hope you enjoy your salon time too and are happy with your updated hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salon time was nice, but short today as I wasn`t getting highlights......but I do like the girl who is doing it while my other girl is off. She cuts it well and has a good eye. Almost 3" off and I`m happy with it, nice length. I condition my hair well as I don`t want it to be dry and straw like, so she gave me a new sample of one they now sell.....I`ll give it a go, but I do like my own conditioners and treatments.
> 
> Still raining here, not cold but not warm either.
> 
> Time for a cuppa......


Glad the substitute stylist is doing a good job for you!!



Lynne G said:


> Older one like the Impossible Burgers.  He’s not fond of the other not meat burgers.  I get them at the big box stores and Target.  Eh, Paris, my family would not like me to be adventurous in meal choices.  While my guys would eat most anything, us women are more picky. Cooked radishes?  Interesting.  Hope you are enjoying your pilates class.
> 
> Yay, glad to hear tour salon visit was good, Schumi. And yep, tea for me too, as house feels a bit cool today.
> Yay for Mac enjoying her last day.  Safe travels tomorrow.
> 
> Ack, not even lunchtime yet.  And yes, I have pants on.  Shorts?  Not a day for wearing them.  Sigh


Yes, food 'experiments' will be happening, lol!  I'm the easy one to please!



Charade67 said:


> I’ve been at work for less than 2 hours and my boss is already driving me nuts. Please send help.


Tossing you a lifesaver!!





keishashadow said:


> Last day, they offered a 2pm check out  hip hip hooray
> View attachment 610315
> Debated doing breakfast buffet or pool.
> 
> 
> Yes, happy as a clam.  Been decades since I’ve done nyc. Is that location in financial district?
> 
> Ditto lol
> 
> Not that I’m counting or anything…
> 18 days
> 
> Taco truck time in studios
> 
> Indeed, join the cult of air fryers.  No dues or meetings involved
> 
> Same. I mistakenly left my conditioner at home. At least have my shampoo. Won’t use the stuff in hotels as no idea if sulfates or not.  I e been shedding like crazy


Safe trip home Keisha!!




schumigirl said:


> The Loews Regency is Park Avenue, but adjacent to Central Park between 61st and 62nd St, further up than where we usually stay at the NY Palace. It does look nice and we will go back to NYC at some point.
> 
> Only 18 days!! Fabulous.......and you said you`re at Sapphire again for that trip.....even more fabulous.
> 
> I use the shampoo and conditioner in the hotel and it`s fine for my hair, but only for the first night then we go shopping and I buy good quality stuff for the rest of our stay. Couldn`t stand dry and lifeless hair.......I`ve seen a few women and always think, for the love of all that is holy, get a good conditioner!!
> 
> Glad you got the 2pm checkout after all.....enjoy your last few hours there......and curious minds need to know if you went for the breakfast buffet or not......


Haven't been to NYC in a very long time.  Always had a good time though!



Lynne G said:


> Ooh, now there’s the dates, Keisha!
> 
> Now just to see if schedules, flights and an AP rate hotel and well, maybe, just maybe, I’ll be there for Mardi Gras next year.  Both little one and I passes will still be valid.  Hmmm.


Finger crossed for ya!



macraven said:


> Lynne gyro Tuesday is first cousin to taco Tuesday !
> 
> I have the one shaded table and not moving no matter if all the evil eyes I get from peeps holding two trays ready to jump in to take over my two seated table


I like a gyro every now and again!  Love that tzatziki sauce!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick morning stop in
> 
> Well...we have a rain/snow mix falling  right now. It won't last yet...and we probably won't see much accumulation here in the city...but the outlying areas have some accumulation of snow now. There is a reason why I hate fall....this stuff seems to come way too fast    Oh well...I will survive lol
> 
> Tonight is beef barley soup for supper.  I'm working tonight, so I prepped it to get it ready for the instantpot.  All they need to do is add the barley (I premeasured into a little baggie) and add the beef stock and start the instant pot.  Easy peasy.  It will taste good on such a cool, cr@ppy day.
> 
> 
> Yum....I like a good veggie burger just as much as I love a good meat burger.  I am NOT a fan of these burgers that want to dress up like a burger....sooooooooo many chemicals and icky things in it to make it seem like beef.  I'll pass on those as well.
> 
> That is quite the accomplishment - congrats to you kiddo!!!!  Lots of work, but it is definitely worth the work.
> 
> When a girl wants the boots...the girl gets the boots
> 
> I'll take your weather...want to trade lol
> 
> It can definitely be challenging!!!!
> 
> There is something that just feels soooo good when we get a good haircut!!!!!  I have my favorite items too for deep conditioning.  I rarely will change those items.
> 
> I hear you on that!!!!  There is one employee here that drives me bonkers.  I definitely like it much better when he's busy working in the back vs in the front office.
> 
> hehehehe   I/we love our air-fryer.  We use ours several times a week.
> 
> I am the same.  My hair doesn't do well with those products.  I could never do just a carry on...for that reason lol.  It's the hairdresser in me
> 
> Well...I should get to shuffling some papers here.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!!


No, no no!!!  No snow yet, argh!!!!!
And I thought we had it bad in Wisconsin.....

There will be some hits and some misses with this healthy eating change.  I think I agree that veggies in a meatless burger would be the better option.



schumigirl said:


> Noooo, you can`t be saying snow already.......then again, it is October......but still.....seems only last week it was still warm and sunny-ish......
> 
> Yep, we all need good boots! Doesn`t matter how many....or so I keep telling Tom......lol.......
> 
> Have a good day......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you post!! It has been a while.....hope things are all good with you and yours........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner was demolished......we were all starving tonight, I blame the change in weather, we`re all looking for winter warming dishes now.
> 
> Rain is on and off but when it comes on it is heavy, very heavy. Quite a bit of flooding in many areas across the UK. Glad I`m not going out anywhere tonight, I think we`ll pop the tv on soon and that`ll be us for the night.
> 
> Tea and a slice of butter cake, similar to pound cake I believe.


Do you drink decaf tea in the evening?
I can only drink caffeinated beverages before noon.  It really affects me, and I'd be up all night if I drank it later in the day.




keishashadow said:


> For charade a fellow sloth fan who had the cutest t shirt with one.  So long SF!  View attachment 610386
> one more indulgence before RL View attachment 610387
> 
> I decided to go with4 glorious hours of pool time & had a sad looking banana & salt/vinegar pringles poolside. Talk about a mismatched meal
> 
> Hold down the fort!
> 
> Hush your mouth missed
> 
> That sounds amazing. I’ve yet to make one that satisfies me.  My veg beef soup is almost legendary.  Just doesn’t right with barley
> 
> It was a pleasant surprise that night!  You haven’t aged  Not sure how u recognized me as time hasn’t been quite so kind
> 
> Sadly U had called it a night already  burnt that candle at both ends that day.   You did bounce back with a vengeance! Yea!


Pool was the correct decision!!!  Nice way to end your vacay!!




Charade67 said:


> Gold evening. Long day at work today. I had 17 emails when I got in. I was only gone for one day.  Tomorrow I will spend most of the day working on  another insurance issue.
> 
> Thanks for the cat pictures. I needed the smile.
> 
> Congratulations to him. That sounds like fun, but wow, what a busy band schedule.
> 
> I love the idea of a big meet up, but don't know that am the best person to be in charge.
> 
> I used the hotel shampoo and conditioner, but I was only there 3 nights. It seemed okay. My problem is that my hair expands and frizzes in the humidity no matter what product I use. I brought a small can of mousse to help keep it under control somewhat.
> 
> Too early for snow.
> 
> I love the suitcase cover.
> 
> Glad you were able to get your pool time.
> 
> Same here,
> 
> Dh is asking about dinner. We haven't been shopping, so I guess we need to go get something.


I hear you about missing a day and work piles up!
Anytime I'm gone a day or two, it seems as though the laundry and dishes have piles a week high!  What kind of voodoo is that, lol??



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I wanna try chickafil!!!!  That's all lol
> 
> No snow in the city yet...but outlaying areas have some.   It is supposed to warm up tomorrow, so it should be gone.  The heater is on under my desk and my office is toasty warm.


I've been tempted by a brand new Chick-fil-A only 10 minutes away....so far holding out strong...not sure how long I can last though!








Here is a before and after picture of the roasted radishes.  I was surprised how the color turned a muted pink. Had to give them a taste test before DH gets home.
They were mild tasting, and yet stayed kinda "juicy".  Not as firm/solid as a potato.  Decent flavor, and I'd eat it again for something different to the rotation.  

The real test will be what DH thinks.......

I think the 'after' picture was taken closer to them, because the radishes did shrink a bit when roasted.


----------



## soniam

Monykalyn said:


> Son got the part of lone trombone for pit for the school fall musical-The Wizard of Oz. And the practice schedule. And the 42 pages of music for his part. With Advance band on Mondays-right after school, Regular band practice on Tuesdays (for a couple more weeks), Football games fridays and competition on Saturdays (2 more weeks), then play/pit rehearsal starts Monday and Wednesday evenings, With a full saturday rehearsal end of month, then daily for 2 weeks then 3 days of performances-ugh made me exhausted thinking of it. But he is happy he got the position, and as he's never volunteered or tried for anything before we are thrilled to support him.



Yikes! That's a lot of work. I am so glad that DS quit band in middle school. He played the flute for 2 years. He didn't really enjoy it that much and never really tried. He has did technical classes instead, which is his real interest.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick morning stop in
> 
> Well...we have a rain/snow mix falling  right now. It won't last yet...and we probably won't see much accumulation here in the city...but the outlying areas have some accumulation of snow now. There is a reason why I hate fall....this stuff seems to come way too fast    Oh well...I will survive lol
> 
> Yum....I like a good veggie burger just as much as I love a good meat burger.  I am NOT a fan of these burgers that want to dress up like a burger....sooooooooo many chemicals and icky things in it to make it seem like beef.  I'll pass on those as well.



Snow already!!!! I agree about strange fake meat, or really any fake food.



J'aime Paris said:


> Do you drink decaf tea in the evening?
> I can only drink caffeinated beverages before noon.  It really affects me, and I'd be up all night if I drank it later in the day.
> 
> Here is a before and after picture of the roasted radishes.  I was surprised how the color turned a muted pink. Had to give them a taste test before DH gets home.
> They were mild tasting, and yet stayed kinda "juicy".  Not as firm/solid as a potato.  Decent flavor, and I'd eat it again for something different to the rotation.
> 
> The real test will be what DH thinks.......
> 
> I think the 'after' picture was taken closer to them, because the radishes did shrink a bit when roasted.
> View attachment 610426View attachment 610427



I can't drink caffeine late either, unless I am absolutely completely exhausted and can't even stay awake.

I love roasted radishes, but they do shrink a lot. I roast about any vegetable. We roasted cauliflower last night and brussel sprouts tonight. If you peel them, you can mash the radishes too. I really like mashed cauliflower as a substitute for potatoes. When I ate potatoes, I liked to smash yukon gold potatoes, skin on, with olive oil instead of butter/milk/cream. My husband can be lactose intolerant.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Glad the substitute stylist is doing a good job for you!!
> 
> Haven't been to NYC in a very long time.  Always had a good time though!
> 
> Do you drink decaf tea in the evening?
> I can only drink caffeinated beverages before noon.  It really affects me, and I'd be up all night if I drank it later in the day
> 
> 
> I've been tempted by a brand new Chick-fil-A only 10 minutes away....so far holding out strong...not sure how long I can last though!
> 
> Here is a before and after picture of the roasted radishes.  I was surprised how the color turned a muted pink. Had to give them a taste test before DH gets home.
> They were mild tasting, and yet stayed kinda "juicy".  Not as firm/solid as a potato.  Decent flavor, and I'd eat it again for something different to the rotation.
> 
> The real test will be what DH thinks.......
> 
> I think the 'after' picture was taken closer to them, because the radishes did shrink a bit when roasted.
> View attachment 610426View attachment 610427



I`m glad you liked them, and hope DH liked them too. They look like roasted red potatoes in the picture. 

I do love roasted veg , well some roasted veg......someone told me to try cauliflower rice......bleurgh......I don`t really like rice unless it`s with chinese food, so don`t eat it a lot anyway, but cauliflower rice was gross. Kinda up there as devil food with trifle and liver!! 

Yes, I like this girl, she`s only qualified a couple of years, but she`s doing well. 

I never drink caffeine free tea, unless it`s a fruit tea of some kind. No our last pot of tea is after dinner, so usually around 7ish, and it varies what kind it is, regular tea is normal, it`s normally called Breakfast tea, but it`s just a name, it`s not a thing.....some folks think you can only have it for breakfast.....lol.......

I do only drink tea maybe 3 times a day, sometimes 4. But, I sleep like a rock regardless. 

Enjoy that chicken if you do get it!! 





Safe travels home today mac......I`m glad it`s been such a good trip for you and you did what you wanted to do  And enjoyed some lovely food too......






Rain has stopped finally, what a wild night that was! Torrential rain most of the evening and into the night, we did fall asleep listening to the wild and woolly night it was outside. Supposed to be less windy and no rain by 7ish. 

Few things to sort today after our walk, if we do go, depends on the wind dropping and some phone calls to make and some catch up`s with friends for lunch, and organise the book group meet from last month. Hoping for an Oscar Wilde book this time, haven`t had one of those in a long time......I have hinted!! Very clever and astute writer. And avoid one woman who is becoming a little bit of a pest. Long story. Not a friend I hasten to add. 

But, cherry and vanilla muffins with some fruit for breakfast. 

Think it`ll be sausage casserole tonight, not a dish I`m fond of but it`s been requested, so I`ll get everything together and make it later, I`ll have something else I think.

And it`s Wednesday.........



























Have a wonderful Wednesday 



​


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. This was me yesterday.



I will probably spend most of today working on insurance issues.


J'aime Paris said:


> Tossing you a lifesaver!!


 Thank you. I may need another one today. 



J'aime Paris said:


> I hear you about missing a day and work piles up!
> Anytime I'm gone a day or two, it seems as though the laundry and dishes have piles a week high! What kind of voodoo is that, lol??


 The funny thing was that I got more emails that one day than I did all of last week. 



soniam said:


> When I ate potatoes, I liked to smash yukon gold potatoes, skin on, with olive oil instead of butter/milk/cream.


 I love Yukon gold. I don’t make mashed potatoes often, but when I do I used lots of butter and cream cheese. So not diet friendly. 



schumigirl said:


> But, cherry and vanilla muffins with some fruit for breakfast.


 Sounds yummy. Hope you get the book you wanted.

Almost time for work. Wish me luck.


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, camel is having that Fall feeling, and ready for some spooky fun this month, on a very hump of a Wednesday day, to say, yay, Friday now two days away.

Ooh, those muffins sound good Schumi. Yep, I feel like I got a good haircut this time too. Glad you were happy with your appointment as well. With the holidays coming up, I booked the next two visits, as got the days and times I wanted. I know the salon I use will see much more people as the holidays come along.

And so, a cool feeling house, and another cloudy filling day. But a warmer weather wind has come along, as 72 the high today. Do have pants on, but may change to shorts for my lunchtime walk.

Yep, my tea is caffeinated, though I may have tea right after dinner, I never have trouble going to sleep if I do have tea in the early evening. Once in awhile I do enjoy a fruit tea, that has no caffeine. I have bought berry flavored teas.

But as no bakery items left, family inhaled the donuts and pastry I had bought. At least I had a pastry, but was on a search for breakfast food. Ah, graham crackers, with butter. Went will with my tea, and breakfast was had.

Oh and last night, no one felt like pasta. Little one made tomato soup, and grilled cheese sandwich. Neither of the rest of us were feeling that, so as had eggs that were hanging around for a time, broke one, no smell, good to go. So cheesy pepper scrambled eggs for the rest of us. Used up the last of the peppers too. So hoping little one will do produce shopping today for me.

☘ And good luck at work, Charade.


Wonderful Wednesday homies.


----------



## macraven

macraven said:


> Welcome back homies that have been away from home this past week!
> 
> One day we need to fill one of the hotels with all our homies
> We need to get charade to make a list of what everyone needs to bring and share with others
> She is a great organizer and could pull it off
> 
> next year let’s coordinate a day that most could attend sans have a huge meet up time
> 
> I nominate charade to coordinate the plans
> to whip the meet set up to a big family reunion time
> 
> Last day for park fun and will do rides until the rain shutsdown
> 
> Been a good time to be here
> No issues with crowds or weather so far
> 
> Hope all have a great day no matter where you are!
> 
> I have no idea why this did not post when I wrote it days
> back


----------



## macraven

Again having a trying time with my phone 

the above post was old but not sure how it is now showing  Up

at the first airport and have a wait before I board
Rather be here 90 minutes early to avoid crowds 

Was told last night lines Will be long this morning 
Lines did not excist when I got here
I’m still the only one here at the gate…
Boarding not until another 35 minutes 

I don’t mind people watching at the other gates but only issue is they crank up the ac and even with a jacket still quite chilly for me
Others in tee shirts and shorts


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Mac!  Nice you did not have crowds as I do at the gate. Hope you get a new phone when home.  

Ooh more tea for me.


----------



## macraven

All of a sudden there are 21 people lined up to check in for the flight
I’m sure more will follow soon since boarding as I see more heading to the delta section 

no idea where all these people are coming from…


----------



## Lynne G

Last minute people, guess they want to go home too, Mac.  Hope flight is uneventful, and quick.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick morning stop in   

There are a few papers to shuffle around today...should keep m e busy most of the morning.  

My tea seems to have a hole in the cup this morning for some reason.  Time to toast my bagel to have with my tea while shuffling papers.  

Still cold and raining here...but glad to not see white stuff hanging around.  The forecast is for the rain to stop this afternoon.  I guess we will see if they are right.  

@macraven  have a good flight home

Well...off to toast my bagel and shuffle some papers.  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Suitcase still sitting in my trunk.  Mr working graveyard shift, forgot to snag for me. Just as well. The boys assured me they tried to keep home tidy. E for effort all I can muster there tho  

The concept of cooking seems rather foreign to me at this point. Will stick head in freezer and hope forinspiration   I do see what appears to be last hurrah of  pepper & tomatoes   Should make sauce. No way am I going to can them


Charade67 said:


> My problem is that my hair expands and frizzes in the humidity no matter what product I use.


It’s funny, those with poker straight hair hope for the opposite.  I have waves I can coax with lots of product into big 80s hair.  The mr loves that look   I indulge him now & again but hate that crunchy feeling it gets from all the gunk


J'aime Paris said:


> not sure how long I can last though!





J'aime Paris said:


> think the 'after' picture was taken closer to them, because the radishes did shrink a bit when roasted.


Do they get sweet?


schumigirl said:


> They look like roasted red potatoes in the picture.


That’s what I thot too


schumigirl said:


> Yes, I like this girl, she`s only qualified a couple of years, but she`s doing well.


Agree that (especially colorists) they need experience.  I do also think they either have a passion for it or it’s just a job, wherein you get nothing but basic no matter how long they’ve worked in field 

pretty sure I’ve invested more time in finding good stylists over the years than my doctors 


Lynne G said:


> Hehe, camel is having that Fall feeling, and ready for some spooky fun this month, on a very hump of a Wednesday day, to say, yay, Friday now two days away.


Love it!  We’ve harvest 3 pumpkins that the critters overlooked.  Oddest thing is a 4th from squash seeds. Looks quite like a pumpkin but half the size.  No idea what type it is.  If squash isn’t spaghetti or zucchini, I rarely will eat it


macraven said:


> Again having a trying time with my phone


It truly is a contrary one lol   Save travels home!


----------



## Robo56

Good Wednesday morning Sans family 









schumigirl said:


> Hope the new lawn firm are better. What a shame the other one let you down. Our gardener is basically a one man band with an apprenticeut my goodness he works his socks off and is working to build his business into a bigger one, but with Covid it has delayed his plans a little. He promises not to forget the ones who gave him a chance now though, I`d hate to lose him. Fingers crossed this one is better for you.



We hope they work out too. The owner of the business is our next door neighbor. They are very nice people.




schumigirl said:


> they had lovely evenings at The Palm which I was so pleased about and the only place they didn`t enjoy was Big Fire.....I did tell them not to go there as so many folks who I trust with their opinion said not to bother. But happy their trips were a success. One is back next week, but trying PB as her niece is now working there as part of her training.



Great to hear their  experience at The Palm was good. I still have not tried Big Fire and I have heard mixed reviews on it.




keishashadow said:


> our room view at BWV was



That was a nice view.




J'aime Paris said:


> Have a wonderful visit with your grandson and his family!!!



We had a nice visit. Grandson is busy so it was so nice he was able to take some time off and come for a visit.




schumigirl said:


> Yep, had a lovely few days and did get new boots this morning and some other things too which was nice, I hate shopping for clothes, but it was nice to walk back to the car laden with bags for the first time in a while....



Glad to hear you had a successful shopping trip.




macraven said:


> Well I’m now back at the hotel and it’s only 2:20
> No way will Mr Sandman drop in for me yet..
> I never can get to sleep once I do a hhn



Wow.....you are a HHN energizer bunny.




macraven said:


> and have lots of blisters on my feet to prove I had a good time …
> 
> I may be hobbling the next 3 days but that is usual for me during hhn
> 
> blisters come and go
> Lol



Yes, those blisters are a consequence of a great time at HHN. Hope they heal up soon.




Charade67 said:


> Hi everyone. I’m checking in from the park. I’m taking a short break before getting lunch. I woke up at 5:10 this morning, so decided to do early entry. Is so weird to me seeing the park so empty at that hour. It’s still not super busy. So far I have done :
> Gringotts
> Simpsons
> ET
> Transformers
> Mummy
> Fast & Furious
> Transformers
> MIB



You accomplished a lot of riding.




Charade67 said:


> When you start nodding off during a stunt show, it’s time to go back to the room and take a nap.



Yep.....that’s a good sign of needing a nap.




Charade67 said:


> I am once again dealing with family drama. My sister texted tonight and said that my Aunt wants my mom out of her house ASAP. I have had it with my Aunt. It looks like I may be going back to SC soon to help Mom move.



So sorry to hear you are continuing to have issues with your aunt.




keishashadow said:


> Nice lunch!
> Mac’s new man



Nice picture.


Lori your daughter will be thrilled to come back to her apartment and find your home cooked Meal.

Safe travels home Mac.

Soniam hope the packing is going well.

I have been sleeping later then usual since returning home from vacation. I will blame it on the hour time change.

We had a nice weekend. Our grandson from Kentucky came in Thursday and spent a couple of nights with us. He went with us to younger grandsons football game Friday evening.

Great-nephews 2nd Birthday was Saturday evening. It was so cute. He had a blast with his cousins. His favorite gifts were his football and legos. He received lots of trucks and learning games which he loves.

I’am working on a photo album from granddaughters wedding. I will give this to them for Christmas. I have the photographers photos plus the ones I took.

I need to look at dates for February Mardi Gras trip and Grandson wants to go to Universal in May for graduation trip. I also need to look at dates for HHN next September.

It is rainy here today. The weather has stayed really warm during the day and cooler at night. So that should help all the new grass seed take hold.

The leaves are coming down in mass. It’s that time of year.

Welcome back home to everyone who was on vacation. Hope the transition is a good one.


Have a great Wednesday.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Suitcase still sitting in my trunk.  Mr working graveyard shift, forgot to snag for me. Just as well. The boys assured me they tried to keep home tidy. E for effort all I can muster there tho
> 
> The concept of cooking seems rather foreign to me at this point. Will stick head in freezer and hope forinspiration   I do see what appears to be last hurrah of  pepper & tomatoes   Should make sauce. No way am I going to can them
> 
> It’s funny, those with poker straight hair hope for the opposite.  I have waves I can coax with lots of product into big 80s hair.  The mr loves that look   I indulge him now & again but hate that crunchy feeling it gets from all the gunk
> 
> View attachment 610629
> 
> Do they get sweet?
> 
> That’s what I thot too
> 
> Agree that (especially colorists) they need experience.  I do also think they either have a passion for it or it’s just a job, wherein you get nothing but basic no matter how long they’ve worked in field
> 
> pretty sure I’ve invested more time in finding good stylists over the years than my doctors
> 
> Love it!  We’ve harvest 3 pumpkins that the critters overlooked.  Oddest thing is a 4th from squash seeds. Looks quite like a pumpkin but half the size.  No idea what type it is.  If squash isn’t spaghetti or zucchini, I rarely will eat it
> 
> It truly is a contrary one lol   Save travels home!



lol...well, hair is very important as is the right stylist. I do love that crisp 80`s look now and again, but yes, all the product needed is incredible. 

I bought some sulfate free shampoo today after you spoke about it, free of everything so much so I wondered if it would be nice. But, smells lovely and even though I didn`t use conditioner my hair is smooth and silky and straightened as good as ever.....will buy it again for sure and go back for the conditioner and other products that are SF. 

Have fun using up the peppers and tomatoes......





Robbie.....glad you had a lovely visit with your grandson and happy the little one`s party went well on Saturday. 

The photo album sounds such a beautiful idea.

Yes, our trees are looking more naked by the day, so many leaves on the ground now.....I do love this time of year though, warm cosy nights in and yes, warm jumpers and boots!!! 





Had a lovely day so far.......got some bits and bobs out shopping, had a lovely lunch of local crab sandwiches with two of our friends in a place that`s closing for winter soon, shame as it`s a lovely place. It`ll reopen in March/April.

Then went to our book group meet up......had a good discussion on the last book and new one was unexpected. She chose Ariadne by Jennifer Saint......it`s not quite a retelling of the Minotaur and Theseus myth, but told from Ariadne`s point of view. Should be interesting, I do enjoy Greek Mythology. 

Change of dinner plans too......made pork, cider and apple casserole and will add some cheese and chive dumplings on top before it`s fully done, should be nice, just hope the apples haven`t gone too smooshy......


----------



## keishashadow

Hmmm do have a couple of crabs of lump crab in fridge!  Hope to find the lemons havent withered away in my crisper. 





Robo56 said:


> I need to look at dates for February Mardi Gras trip and Grandson wants to go to Universal in May for graduation trip. I also need to look at dates for HHN next September.


You have so much fun with family!

Took a quick glance at weekend airfare for that time period yesterday when I saw the announcement, then quickly closed the browser lol.  Will revisit that Thot after the dust settles.

it was quite cold there this year (end of feb into first week of March).  Surprised as we’ve had generally much nicer weather over many Presidents’ Day trips over the years. 

your grandson chose wisely, a fun time, let him pick a good band if possible. Does he play a winter sport? That sort of obligation is putting the kabosh on GD coming along for her 1st HHN experience end of month. I’m disappointed but, on other hand, secretly a bit relieved.

She’ll get there.  Even tho she’s A horror movie buff & the houses were mostly mild, the crowd was occasionally rough around the edges as to behavior last Sunday…a bit too much pushing & shoving sort of thing in scare zones mostly.

don’t get me started on the multitudes of babies in strollers, of which I lost count


----------



## Robo56

schumigirl said:


> Change of dinner plans too......made pork, cider and apple casserole and will add some cheese and chive dumplings on top before it`s fully done, should be nice, just hope the apples haven`t gone too smooshy......



Sounds delicious.




keishashadow said:


> You have so much fun with family!



I do enjoy being with my family. Sounds like you do too. It’s so fun to be on vacation just enjoying time with them and having fun.




keishashadow said:


> your grandson chose wisely, a fun time, let him pick a good band if possible. Does he play a winter sport? That sort of obligation is putting the kabosh on GD coming along for her 1st HHN experience end of month. I’m disappointed but, on other hand, secretly a bit relieved.



He plays football. He has 3 more games if I remember correctly then they go into the playoffs. He is a Senior this year. He plays center for the team.

He has wanted to go to HHN, but with his football and practice schedule that has not been possible. Maybe this coming year as he will be at University next Fall.



keishashadow said:


> She’ll get there. Even tho she’s A horror movie buff & the houses were mostly mild, the crowd was occasionally rough around the edges as to behavior last Sunday…a bit too much pushing & shoving sort of thing in scare zones mostly.



For sure Friday and Saturday were much more rowdy as the night went on and the drink was taking affect. I was concerned for the Scare Actors on a couple of occasions, but thankfully security was close by and took care of it.

I did not notice as many security folks dressed in black around the Scare Zones as in 2019, but in their defense they could have been dressed a little more inconspicuously as to not be so obvious.




keishashadow said:


> don’t get me started on the multitudes of babies in strollers, of which I lost count



I try to wrap my head around the reasoning for bringing the babies in strollers to HHN. Really there isn’t any. It is dangerous.

There were bottlenecks of people smashed into some of those Scare Zones. Crypt TV was one of them. Just not safe at all.


----------



## soniam

@macraven Safe travels



Charade67 said:


> Good morning. This was me yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 610573
> 
> 
> 
> I love Yukon gold. I don’t make mashed potatoes often, but when I do I used lots of butter and cream cheese. So not diet friendly.



I am so like that when I come back to work after vacation. It seems like everyone forgets how to do stuff and decides to redo my stuff incorrectly, then I have to spend time fixing issues and doing the stuff that they were supposed to do. Glad I don't have to worry about that anymore.



keishashadow said:


> Do they get sweet?



They get sweeter than they are raw, but not as sweet as other root vegetables.


When at home, I do use sulfate free/color safe shampoo and most of the time for the conditioner too. The blue fades very easily, so I have to be careful with the shampoo and use cold water. The conditioner doesn't seem to matter much. I do have some really nice thick hair mask that I use a couple of times a week just to help. Also, my hair, even though it gets bleached for dyeing blue, doesn't get very dry or damaged. I take shampoo from home when on vacation, but I use the hotel conditioner or ones from previous trips.

@Robo56 Pretty much packed, camera equipment too, except for some bathroom items that I still have to use tonight and in the morning.

Thank goodness I don't have to carry everything that's in my camera backpack around the parks all day. It's pretty heavy. I will leave a lot of it in the room or in my luggage with bell services and only take what I need. I am going to check my new tripod in my luggage, because it just adds too much bulk/weight to the backpack. I already have the big lens (200-400mm) in it's bag attached to the backpack. I just can't fit the big lens in it with the camera body, 24-70mm lens, 24mm lens, Mac Air, charger, and brick battery already in it. I don't want to check any lenses or electronics either.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, Son getting ready!  Yay for leaving soon.  I used to carry a camera, but now just use my phone.  

Yay, kids did go to the produce store. Came home with two bags of tomatoes, Jersey ones, sweet and banana peppers, yams, peaches and pears. And so, dinner was peppers, tomatoes and steak stir fried. All enjoyed that dinner.

Ah, thirsty Thursday tomorrow. Starting tonight with my after dinner tea.

I think I hear DH mowing the lawn. Eh, probably the last of that. Poor older one. Upped his medicine intake, as lots of pollen released this time of year. Elm trees, for one. He’s allergic to any type of pollen. Until a hard frost, which usually does not happen until the mid of Winter, he’s asthmatic from the allergic reactions. Hence prescription and OTC drug cocktails give him some relief. Darth Vader is in the building. Sigh. When he was diagnosed at age 3, they said he may outgrow it. Going on 24, I guess it will just be a lifetime allergy. 

Sweet birthday celebration, Robo.  

Quiet night, I hope all have.


----------



## macraven

Lynne hope with a weather change, your son won’t suffer and have the side effects from the pollen

It has to make him miserable!


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Mac.  Yeah people think he’s sick, but it’s just his asthma, and even sometimes itchy eyes. He is good about taking his medicine, and why I have no live plants or cut flowers in my home.


----------



## keishashadow

It never gets old, making the rounds again...bohemian catsody/watch out for your big toe








soniam said:


> I do have some really nice thick hair mask


I don’t condition every wash.  I forgot to order my Olaplex #3 pre color last time.  New salon didn’t carry it either.  Noticed quite a bit of hair loss on my black park t-shirts   Conversely, i do use the maui moisture mask which doesn’t break $6.  Works well for maintenance every week or so for me generally.  Will have that in my hair with a shower cap this week


soniam said:


> Thank goodness I don't have to carry everything that's in my camera backpack around the parks all day. It's pretty heavy


Shamefully, our equipment mostly sits in storage. The newer phones do quite the decent job.  We do pull it all out for special occasions tho.


Lynne G said:


> Sigh. When he was diagnosed at age 3, they said he may outgrow it. Going on 24, I guess it will just be a lifetime allergy.


Poor kid did he do try the shots?  I’ve been snorfling since being home too.  The only reason I look forward to that first hard frost.


----------



## Charade67

Late night check in. I should be sleeping, but had a late dinner, so I want my food to digest a bit before I go to bed.




macraven said:


> All of a sudden there are 21 people lined up to check in for the flight
> I’m sure more will follow soon since boarding as I see more heading to the delta section
> 
> no idea where all these people are coming from…


 Hope you had a nice flight home. 



keishashadow said:


> The concept of cooking seems rather foreign to me at this point.


 I haven’t cooked anything since returning home and our kitchen is about to get disrupted again. 



keishashadow said:


> It’s funny, those with poker straight hair hope for the opposite. I have waves I can coax with lots of product into big 80s hair. The mr loves that look I indulge him now & again but hate that crunchy feeling it gets from all the gunk


 My hair used to be straight. It just started curling about 10-12 years ago. I have no idea what caused it. 



Robo56 said:


> I need to look at dates for February Mardi Gras trip and Grandson wants to go to Universal in May for graduation trip. I also need to loo


 I would love to go during Mardi Gras, but doubt I will get to this time. 



keishashadow said:


> don’t get me started on the multitudes of babies in strollers, of which I lost count


 I don’t get that at all. 



soniam said:


> Pretty much packed, camera equipment too, except for some bathroom items that I still have to use tonight and in the morning.


 Have a great trip. 



Lynne G said:


> Poor older one. Upped his medicine intake, as lots of pollen released this time of year.


I hope he gets some relief soon. I can tell that the pollen is getting worse.

Does anyone else have someone who always seems to want to buy things that you have already purchased for them as a gift or surprise? Dh does this to me all the time. I just bought a Disney pin that I am going to put in his Christmas stocking. He’s over here trying to decide if he wants to buy this pin online or wait and see if it is at Disney when we go in March. I am trying to distract him from the shop Disney website.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> @macraven Safe travels
> 
> 
> 
> I am so like that when I come back to work after vacation. It seems like everyone forgets how to do stuff and decides to redo my stuff incorrectly, then I have to spend time fixing issues and doing the stuff that they were supposed to do. Glad I don't have to worry about that anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> They get sweeter than they are raw, but not as sweet as other root vegetables.
> 
> 
> When at home, I do use sulfate free/color safe shampoo and most of the time for the conditioner too. The blue fades very easily, so I have to be careful with the shampoo and use cold water. The conditioner doesn't seem to matter much. I do have some really nice thick hair mask that I use a couple of times a week just to help. Also, my hair, even though it gets bleached for dyeing blue, doesn't get very dry or damaged. I take shampoo from home when on vacation, but I use the hotel conditioner or ones from previous trips.
> 
> @Robo56 Pretty much packed, camera equipment too, except for some bathroom items that I still have to use tonight and in the morning.
> 
> Thank goodness I don't have to carry everything that's in my camera backpack around the parks all day. It's pretty heavy. I will leave a lot of it in the room or in my luggage with bell services and only take what I need. I am going to check my new tripod in my luggage, because it just adds too much bulk/weight to the backpack. I already have the big lens (200-400mm) in it's bag attached to the backpack. I just can't fit the big lens in it with the camera body, 24-70mm lens, 24mm lens, Mac Air, charger, and brick battery already in it. I don't want to check any lenses or electronics either.



Have a lovely trip soniam.....hope it`s a good one! 




keishashadow said:


> It never gets old, making the rounds again...bohemian catsody/watch out for your big toe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t condition every wash.  I forgot to order my Olaplex #3 pre color last time.  New salon didn’t carry it either.  Noticed quite a bit of hair loss on my black park t-shirts   Conversely, i do use the maui moisture mask which doesn’t break $6.  Works well for maintenance every week or so for me generally.  Will have that in my hair with a shower cap this week
> 
> Shamefully, our equipment mostly sits in storage. The newer phones do quite the decent job.  We do pull it all out for special occasions tho.
> 
> Poor kid did he do try the shots?  I’ve been snorfling since being home too.  The only reason I look forward to that first hard frost.



Love it!!

Yep, I only condition about twice a week, doesn`t need anymore than that, but once every 2 weeks I do a leave in conditioning treatment for a bit, seems to be more than enough for it to be in excellent condition. 

But, going to stick to this new product for a while, my hair felt fabulous last night.....well, even more fabulous and silky than normal.......  




Charade67 said:


> Late night check in. I should be sleeping, but had a late dinner, so I want my food to digest a bit before I go to bed.
> 
> 
> Hope you had a nice flight home.
> 
> I haven’t cooked anything since returning home and our kitchen is about to get disrupted again.
> 
> My hair used to be straight. It just started curling about 10-12 years ago. I have no idea what caused it.
> 
> I would love to go during Mardi Gras, but doubt I will get to this time.
> 
> I don’t get that at all.
> 
> Have a great trip.
> 
> 
> I hope he gets some relief soon. I can tell that the pollen is getting worse.
> 
> Does anyone else have someone who always seems to want to buy things that you have already purchased for them as a gift or surprise? Dh does this to me all the time. I just bought a Disney pin that I am going to put in his Christmas stocking. He’s over here trying to decide if he wants to buy this pin online or wait and see if it is at Disney when we go in March. I am trying to distract him from the shop Disney website.



Apparently I do that a lot......I`ll buy something and see Tom look at me and say I was going to buy you that......lol......we both do it a lot with wine though as we have identical tastes. 

Hope the kitchen works get finished soon and you can enjoy your new kitchen. 






Supposed to be sunny by around 8am this morning, hope so as we will be out by then for a walk, missed a few days due to weather recently, but too dark to tell yet this morning. 

Something about nothing........Had one of those disruptive sleeps last night for no reason, but had very weird dreams when I did sleep! Nothing unusual there though. 

I did start the new book group choice.......well, it`s different, but think it`ll be a good one. Might explain why Medusa and Icarus were part of the dreams! I think we have a Herman Melville book coming up next listening to one of the women.......

Some grocery shopping after the walk today and then we`ll see what to be up to, a couple of friends are meeting for lunch and asked us to join them, but we ate out yesterday and are going out Saturday night, so with trying to be good we declined the offer. 

Tea and water don`t count towards Thirsty Thursdays, so a good while to wait to enjoy it.....might have a glass of wine tonight.......



























Happy Thirsty Thursday 



​


----------



## Lynne G

Aw why not, thirsty for tea is me, Schumi.  Glad to hear weather is nicer, and hole a better night sleep tonight.

Weather for us, is another cloud filled day, but hey, at least 60’s now, and 73 the high temp to be in the afternoon. But no rain in those clouds. Still looks darkish gray out.

But yay, tomorrow is Friday. And bonus 4 day weekend for me. Yay! Though will be up early on Friday, as will be following older one as he drops off car for service, then we’ll enjoy some breakfast out. Will wait for car to be done at home, then I’ll take him back, to get his car when it’s ready.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I'm up a little early today. Our counter tops should be installed today. Yay!!  Dh doesn't have any morning classes today, so he will stay home and wait for the countertops.

Next Thursday and Friday is fall break for B and dh. We were going to take a short family vacation, but now one of us has to stay home for the contractor. We are finally going to get our new door and mantle. I volunteered to be the one to stay home since I just got back from a vacation. B and dh are going to go to Great Wolf Lodge and possibly spend a little time at Busch Gardens too.

I think the mama drama will be resolved soon. My brother is going to SC this weekend to get Mom and take her to my sister's house. I asked them if they needed me for anything, but they both said no. I reminded both of them that there are 2 very important things they should do immediately. 1. Get my Aunt's name off Mom's bank accounts. 2. Make sure Mom revokes my aunt's power of attorney.



schumigirl said:


> Yep, I only condition about twice a week, doesn`t need anymore than that, but once every 2 weeks I do a leave in conditioning treatment for a bit, seems to be more than enough for it to be in excellent condition.


I have to condition every shampoo or I have trouble getting a comb through my hair. I should probably find some sort of deep conditioner to use on occasion. 



Lynne G said:


> But yay, tomorrow is Friday. And bonus 4 day weekend for me.


I had to check the calendar to see what Monday was.  No day off for me though. 

Time to hit the shower and start getting ready for the day.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, house sounds like it’s updates are going well, Charade.  Yeah, it’s Columbus Day on Monday, and the one day I had off and the kids had to go to school.  It’s a Federal holiday, so government and post office and banks usually closed.  Stores and schools, usually open as usual.  Nice for B to get away for a few days.  Sound like fun for her and your DH.


----------



## J'aime Paris

soniam said:


> Yikes! That's a lot of work. I am so glad that DS quit band in middle school. He played the flute for 2 years. He didn't really enjoy it that much and never really tried. He has did technical classes instead, which is his real interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Snow already!!!! I agree about strange fake meat, or really any fake food.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't drink caffeine late either, unless I am absolutely completely exhausted and can't even stay awake.
> 
> I love roasted radishes, but they do shrink a lot. I roast about any vegetable. We roasted cauliflower last night and brussel sprouts tonight. If you peel them, you can mash the radishes too. I really like mashed cauliflower as a substitute for potatoes. When I ate potatoes, I liked to smash yukon gold potatoes, skin on, with olive oil instead of butter/milk/cream. My husband can be lactose intolerant.


Yes, mashed cauliflower is good!
Bought some acorn squash this morning.  I'll be roasting those today.



schumigirl said:


> I`m glad you liked them, and hope DH liked them too. They look like roasted red potatoes in the picture.
> 
> I do love roasted veg , well some roasted veg......someone told me to try cauliflower rice......bleurgh......I don`t really like rice unless it`s with chinese food, so don`t eat it a lot anyway, but cauliflower rice was gross. Kinda up there as devil food with trifle and liver!!
> 
> Yes, I like this girl, she`s only qualified a couple of years, but she`s doing well.
> 
> I never drink caffeine free tea, unless it`s a fruit tea of some kind. No our last pot of tea is after dinner, so usually around 7ish, and it varies what kind it is, regular tea is normal, it`s normally called Breakfast tea, but it`s just a name, it`s not a thing.....some folks think you can only have it for breakfast.....lol.......
> 
> I do only drink tea maybe 3 times a day, sometimes 4. But, I sleep like a rock regardless.
> 
> Enjoy that chicken if you do get it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safe travels home today mac......I`m glad it`s been such a good trip for you and you did what you wanted to do  And enjoyed some lovely food too......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rain has stopped finally, what a wild night that was! Torrential rain most of the evening and into the night, we did fall asleep listening to the wild and woolly night it was outside. Supposed to be less windy and no rain by 7ish.
> 
> Few things to sort today after our walk, if we do go, depends on the wind dropping and some phone calls to make and some catch up`s with friends for lunch, and organise the book group meet from last month. Hoping for an Oscar Wilde book this time, haven`t had one of those in a long time......I have hinted!! Very clever and astute writer. And avoid one woman who is becoming a little bit of a pest. Long story. Not a friend I hasten to add.
> 
> But, cherry and vanilla muffins with some fruit for breakfast.
> 
> Think it`ll be sausage casserole tonight, not a dish I`m fond of but it`s been requested, so I`ll get everything together and make it later, I`ll have something else I think.
> 
> And it`s Wednesday.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> ​


OMG!   That "fitness tracker" meme!!  I just sent it to my friend that I meet at the gym....she will get a good laugh!!




Lynne G said:


> View attachment 610571
> 
> Hehe, camel is having that Fall feeling, and ready for some spooky fun this month, on a very hump of a Wednesday day, to say, yay, Friday now two days away.
> 
> Ooh, those muffins sound good Schumi. Yep, I feel like I got a good haircut this time too. Glad you were happy with your appointment as well. With the holidays coming up, I booked the next two visits, as got the days and times I wanted. I know the salon I use will see much more people as the holidays come along.
> 
> And so, a cool feeling house, and another cloudy filling day. But a warmer weather wind has come along, as 72 the high today. Do have pants on, but may change to shorts for my lunchtime walk.
> 
> Yep, my tea is caffeinated, though I may have tea right after dinner, I never have trouble going to sleep if I do have tea in the early evening. Once in awhile I do enjoy a fruit tea, that has no caffeine. I have bought berry flavored teas.
> 
> But as no bakery items left, family inhaled the donuts and pastry I had bought. At least I had a pastry, but was on a search for breakfast food. Ah, graham crackers, with butter. Went will with my tea, and breakfast was had.
> 
> Oh and last night, no one felt like pasta. Little one made tomato soup, and grilled cheese sandwich. Neither of the rest of us were feeling that, so as had eggs that were hanging around for a time, broke one, no smell, good to go. So cheesy pepper scrambled eggs for the rest of us. Used up the last of the peppers too. So hoping little one will do produce shopping today for me.
> 
> ☘ And good luck at work, Charade.
> 
> 
> Wonderful Wednesday homies.


Best Camel yet!!




macraven said:


> Again having a trying time with my phone
> 
> the above post was old but not sure how it is now showing  Up
> 
> at the first airport and have a wait before I board
> Rather be here 90 minutes early to avoid crowds
> 
> Was told last night lines Will be long this morning
> Lines did not excist when I got here
> I’m still the only one here at the gate…
> Boarding not until another 35 minutes
> 
> I don’t mind people watching at the other gates but only issue is they crank up the ac and even with a jacket still quite chilly for me
> Others in tee shirts and shorts


Have a safe flight home!



Robo56 said:


> Good Wednesday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 610627
> 
> 
> View attachment 610626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hope they work out too. The owner of the business is our next door neighbor. They are very nice people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear their  experience at The Palm was good. I still have not tried Big Fire and I have heard mixed reviews on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a nice view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a nice visit. Grandson is busy so it was so nice he was able to take some time off and come for a visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you had a successful shopping trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.....you are a HHN energizer bunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, those blisters are a consequence of a great time at HHN. Hope they heal up soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You accomplished a lot of riding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.....that’s a good sign of needing a nap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear you are continuing to have issues with your aunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice picture.
> 
> 
> Lori your daughter will be thrilled to come back to her apartment and find your home cooked Meal.
> 
> Safe travels home Mac.
> 
> Soniam hope the packing is going well.
> 
> I have been sleeping later then usual since returning home from vacation. I will blame it on the hour time change.
> 
> We had a nice weekend. Our grandson from Kentucky came in Thursday and spent a couple of nights with us. He went with us to younger grandsons football game Friday evening.
> 
> Great-nephews 2nd Birthday was Saturday evening. It was so cute. He had a blast with his cousins. His favorite gifts were his football and legos. He received lots of trucks and learning games which he loves.
> 
> I’am working on a photo album from granddaughters wedding. I will give this to them for Christmas. I have the photographers photos plus the ones I took.
> 
> I need to look at dates for February Mardi Gras trip and Grandson wants to go to Universal in May for graduation trip. I also need to look at dates for HHN next September.
> 
> It is rainy here today. The weather has stayed really warm during the day and cooler at night. So that should help all the new grass seed take hold.
> 
> The leaves are coming down in mass. It’s that time of year.
> 
> Welcome back home to everyone who was on vacation. Hope the transition is a good one.
> 
> 
> Have a great Wednesday.


You are one busy lady, Robo!  Love to hear of all your adventures and time with family!!




schumigirl said:


> lol...well, hair is very important as is the right stylist. I do love that crisp 80`s look now and again, but yes, all the product needed is incredible.
> 
> I bought some sulfate free shampoo today after you spoke about it, free of everything so much so I wondered if it would be nice. But, smells lovely and even though I didn`t use conditioner my hair is smooth and silky and straightened as good as ever.....will buy it again for sure and go back for the conditioner and other products that are SF.
> 
> Have fun using up the peppers and tomatoes......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robbie.....glad you had a lovely visit with your grandson and happy the little one`s party went well on Saturday.
> 
> The photo album sounds such a beautiful idea.
> 
> Yes, our trees are looking more naked by the day, so many leaves on the ground now.....I do love this time of year though, warm cosy nights in and yes, warm jumpers and boots!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a lovely day so far.......got some bits and bobs out shopping, had a lovely lunch of local crab sandwiches with two of our friends in a place that`s closing for winter soon, shame as it`s a lovely place. It`ll reopen in March/April.
> 
> Then went to our book group meet up......had a good discussion on the last book and new one was unexpected. She chose Ariadne by Jennifer Saint......it`s not quite a retelling of the Minotaur and Theseus myth, but told from Ariadne`s point of view. Should be interesting, I do enjoy Greek Mythology.
> 
> Change of dinner plans too......made pork, cider and apple casserole and will add some cheese and chive dumplings on top before it`s fully done, should be nice, just hope the apples haven`t gone too smooshy......


My MIL would be at your dinner table in a second!  She loves pork and apple dishes!!

I've never really read mythology....hope its an interesting book!



keishashadow said:


> Hmmm do have a couple of crabs of lump crab in fridge!  Hope to find the lemons havent withered away in my crisper.
> You have so much fun with family!
> 
> Took a quick glance at weekend airfare for that time period yesterday when I saw the announcement, then quickly closed the browser lol.  Will revisit that Thot after the dust settles.
> 
> it was quite cold there this year (end of feb into first week of March).  Surprised as we’ve had generally much nicer weather over many Presidents’ Day trips over the years.
> 
> your grandson chose wisely, a fun time, let him pick a good band if possible. Does he play a winter sport? That sort of obligation is putting the kabosh on GD coming along for her 1st HHN experience end of month. I’m disappointed but, on other hand, secretly a bit relieved.
> 
> She’ll get there.  Even tho she’s A horror movie buff & the houses were mostly mild, the crowd was occasionally rough around the edges as to behavior last Sunday…a bit too much pushing & shoving sort of thing in scare zones mostly.
> 
> don’t get me started on the multitudes of babies in strollers, of which I lost count


I love babies!  But there are certainly places where it isn't appropriate for them....too bad the parents didn't have the sense to leave them with a caregiver...

Your granddaughter wants to go to HHN?  WOW!  She's a brave one!!



soniam said:


> @macraven Safe travels
> 
> 
> 
> I am so like that when I come back to work after vacation. It seems like everyone forgets how to do stuff and decides to redo my stuff incorrectly, then I have to spend time fixing issues and doing the stuff that they were supposed to do. Glad I don't have to worry about that anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> They get sweeter than they are raw, but not as sweet as other root vegetables.
> 
> 
> When at home, I do use sulfate free/color safe shampoo and most of the time for the conditioner too. The blue fades very easily, so I have to be careful with the shampoo and use cold water. The conditioner doesn't seem to matter much. I do have some really nice thick hair mask that I use a couple of times a week just to help. Also, my hair, even though it gets bleached for dyeing blue, doesn't get very dry or damaged. I take shampoo from home when on vacation, but I use the hotel conditioner or ones from previous trips.
> 
> @Robo56 Pretty much packed, camera equipment too, except for some bathroom items that I still have to use tonight and in the morning.
> 
> Thank goodness I don't have to carry everything that's in my camera backpack around the parks all day. It's pretty heavy. I will leave a lot of it in the room or in my luggage with bell services and only take what I need. I am going to check my new tripod in my luggage, because it just adds too much bulk/weight to the backpack. I already have the big lens (200-400mm) in it's bag attached to the backpack. I just can't fit the big lens in it with the camera body, 24-70mm lens, 24mm lens, Mac Air, charger, and brick battery already in it. I don't want to check any lenses or electronics either.


Have a great trip!  Share some of your fun with us back on the dis!!!



keishashadow said:


> It never gets old, making the rounds again...bohemian catsody/watch out for your big toe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t condition every wash.  I forgot to order my Olaplex #3 pre color last time.  New salon didn’t carry it either.  Noticed quite a bit of hair loss on my black park t-shirts   Conversely, i do use the maui moisture mask which doesn’t break $6.  Works well for maintenance every week or so for me generally.  Will have that in my hair with a shower cap this week
> 
> Shamefully, our equipment mostly sits in storage. The newer phones do quite the decent job.  We do pull it all out for special occasions tho.
> 
> Poor kid did he do try the shots?  I’ve been snorfling since being home too.  The only reason I look forward to that first hard frost.


Watched it!!!      




Sue M said:


> It was my pleasure picking you up some Tim’s!  That was quite the excursion trying to get down to the restaurant!  Ended up taking the stairs down after trying to find elevator to get there!
> 
> it was great having our little Dis meet!  It was just like old friends meeting over a meal!  Lovely meeting in person you, Lynne, Bobby and her Mr!
> 
> Also had a meet with Mac and Disxuni In the park. Very busy day!
> 
> I’ve  been tired too getting back to room. I tried posting once but woke up with ipad on my chest!  I don’t think I moved at all that night!
> 
> I conquered the Velosticoaster or however you spell it. Was great fun but sure glad I had taken my Bonine!  That was it for coasters for the day. The rest of my group went on Hulk after. I chilled on a bench holding everyone’s bags!
> 
> Today I did Hulk!  Just can’t do both in one night!
> 
> Tomorrow is my off day. Will get up and start packing, but not setting any alarm!
> At 12:40 Concierge arranged a ride for me to get to Walgreens drive through to do Covid test to return home.


Glad you gave Velocicoaster a try!  I loved it!!
Safe travels home!



Charade67 said:


> Late night check in. I should be sleeping, but had a late dinner, so I want my food to digest a bit before I go to bed.
> 
> 
> Hope you had a nice flight home.
> 
> I haven’t cooked anything since returning home and our kitchen is about to get disrupted again.
> 
> My hair used to be straight. It just started curling about 10-12 years ago. I have no idea what caused it.
> 
> I would love to go during Mardi Gras, but doubt I will get to this time.
> 
> I don’t get that at all.
> 
> Have a great trip.
> 
> 
> I hope he gets some relief soon. I can tell that the pollen is getting worse.
> 
> Does anyone else have someone who always seems to want to buy things that you have already purchased for them as a gift or surprise? Dh does this to me all the time. I just bought a Disney pin that I am going to put in his Christmas stocking. He’s over here trying to decide if he wants to buy this pin online or wait and see if it is at Disney when we go in March. I am trying to distract him from the shop Disney website.


Yes!  DH wants a Pabst theme corn hole game.....I already have one ordered for him for XMas.  I really hope he doesn't go ahead and get it...




schumigirl said:


> Have a lovely trip soniam.....hope it`s a good one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!!
> 
> Yep, I only condition about twice a week, doesn`t need anymore than that, but once every 2 weeks I do a leave in conditioning treatment for a bit, seems to be more than enough for it to be in excellent condition.
> 
> But, going to stick to this new product for a while, my hair felt fabulous last night.....well, even more fabulous and silky than normal.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I do that a lot......I`ll buy something and see Tom look at me and say I was going to buy you that......lol......we both do it a lot with wine though as we have identical tastes.
> 
> Hope the kitchen works get finished soon and you can enjoy your new kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposed to be sunny by around 8am this morning, hope so as we will be out by then for a walk, missed a few days due to weather recently, but too dark to tell yet this morning.
> 
> Something about nothing........Had one of those disruptive sleeps last night for no reason, but had very weird dreams when I did sleep! Nothing unusual there though.
> 
> I did start the new book group choice.......well, it`s different, but think it`ll be a good one. Might explain why Medusa and Icarus were part of the dreams! I think we have a Herman Melville book coming up next listening to one of the women.......
> 
> Some grocery shopping after the walk today and then we`ll see what to be up to, a couple of friends are meeting for lunch and asked us to join them, but we ate out yesterday and are going out Saturday night, so with trying to be good we declined the offer.
> 
> Tea and water don`t count towards Thirsty Thursdays, so a good while to wait to enjoy it.....might have a glass of wine tonight.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thirsty Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I do switch up hair products once in a while too.  Always love the new smells!



Lynne G said:


> Aw why not, thirsty for tea is me, Schumi.  Glad to hear weather is nicer, and hole a better night sleep tonight.
> 
> Weather for us, is another cloud filled day, but hey, at least 60’s now, and 73 the high temp to be in the afternoon. But no rain in those clouds. Still looks darkish gray out.
> 
> But yay, tomorrow is Friday. And bonus 4 day weekend for me. Yay! Though will be up early on Friday, as will be following older one as he drops off car for service, then we’ll enjoy some breakfast out. Will wait for car to be done at home, then I’ll take him back, to get his car when it’s ready.


Rainy Thursday here....looks like all day....boo hoo...
Enjoy that long weekend!



Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I'm up a little early today. Our counter tops should be installed today. Yay!!  Dh doesn't have any morning classes today, so he will stay home and wait for the countertops.
> 
> Next Thursday and Friday is fall break for B and dh. We were going to take a short family vacation, but now one of us has to stay home for the contractor. We are finally going to get our new door and mantle. I volunteered to be the one to stay home since I just got back from a vacation. B and dh are going to go to Great Wolf Lodge and possibly spend a little time at Busch Gardens too.
> 
> I think the mama drama will be resolved soon. My brother is going to SC this weekend to get Mom and take her to my sister's house. I asked them if they needed me for anything, but they both said no. I reminded both of them that there are 2 very important things they should do immediately. 1. Get my Aunt's name off Mom's bank accounts. 2. Make sure Mom revokes my aunt's power of attorney.
> 
> 
> I have to condition every shampoo or I have trouble getting a comb through my hair. I should probably find some sort of deep conditioner to use on occasion.
> 
> 
> I had to check the calendar to see what Monday was.  No day off for me though.
> 
> Time to hit the shower and start getting ready for the day.


Yay for new countertops!

Glad your mom will be with your sister soon!

Nice your DH and B will have a little getaway!












Tonight will be turkey tenderloins, acorn squash and the remainder of the fresh green beans.  I'm planning on steak sandwiches tomorrow with peppers, mushrooms and onions (not for DH).  And then slow cooking a pork shoulder for the weekend.

Heading to a wine tasting tomorrow afternoon with my parents.  And DD is going to meet us there!!!  After, we will go to the mall and then everyone is coming back to the house for the night.  

DH, DD, my parents and I are all going apple picking on Saturday!!  I was surprised that DD could come along.  She's been so incredibly busy, but she said she really needs to take a break for one day.  
I'm really looking forward to this!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CUGZycUA8es/

And then, the two  ate all the teachers & students up, yum!

some sort of shrimp for dinner. Thinking of trying one of orange stirfry recipes I have collected.

Spent most of morning setting up a more comprehensive dental exam for early November. Supposed to be presented with a few different treatment plans from which to choose. Struck me as being Akin to picking from column  A, b & C on a Chinese menu

put insurance company on notice re claims.  Let’s just say they were as cagey as ever as to committing to anything. Reminds me of my DSs & their love lives lol



schumigirl said:


> well, it`s different, but think it`ll be a good one. Might explain why Medusa and Icarus were part of the dreams! I think we have a Herman Melville book coming up next listening to one of the women.......


I tend to get the Greek & Roman Gods’ names mixed up.  Love the fables.  Still have a child’s large illustrated book all my boys & GD enjoyed on the bookshelf. Every now & then will pull it down for a short read myself


Lynne G said:


> Weather for us, is another cloud filled day, but hey, at least 60’s now, and 73 the high temp to be in the afternoon. But no rain in those clouds. Still looks darkish gray out.


Another sunny beautiful day, near 80.  Have had a few brief showers with stunning rainbows


Charade67 said:


> B and dh are going to go to Great Wolf Lodge and possibly spend a little time at Busch Gardens too.


Daddy daughter trip time!  Am a fan of Great Wolf generally. Not the Sandusky, oh, location tho.  Geared toward single digit kids IMO.  Kalahari there is the bomb. Not sure if that’s a regional chain  all tend to have me wheezing from chlorine  after much time wishing for an inhaler 


Lynne G said:


> it’s Columbus Day on Monday,


Can’t think of anyone I know with day off work here other than government workers.  Many schools now attend and save that day off as possible snow day or longer spring break


J'aime Paris said:


> OMG! That "fitness tracker" meme!! I just sent it to my friend that I meet at the gym....she will get a good laugh!!


It’s a goodie.  I was shocked to see I broke well over 100 miles on last trip. If only I’d keep it up


J'aime Paris said:


> Your granddaughter wants to go to HHN? WOW! She's a brave one!!


I’ve been hearing it since she could speak.  Chip off the old blocks here lol.  She’s been one to do jump scares on us since a tot.  I’ve had to lay down the law, not when A person is climbing steps.  Otherwise, my home might have a few new permanent residents floating about lol


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I'm up a little early today. Our counter tops should be installed today. Yay!!  Dh doesn't have any morning classes today, so he will stay home and wait for the countertops.
> 
> Next Thursday and Friday is fall break for B and dh. We were going to take a short family vacation, but now one of us has to stay home for the contractor. We are finally going to get our new door and mantle. I volunteered to be the one to stay home since I just got back from a vacation. B and dh are going to go to Great Wolf Lodge and possibly spend a little time at Busch Gardens too.
> 
> I think the mama drama will be resolved soon. My brother is going to SC this weekend to get Mom and take her to my sister's house. I asked them if they needed me for anything, but they both said no. I reminded both of them that there are 2 very important things they should do immediately. 1. Get my Aunt's name off Mom's bank accounts. 2. Make sure Mom revokes my aunt's power of attorney.
> 
> 
> I have to condition every shampoo or I have trouble getting a comb through my hair. I should probably find some sort of deep conditioner to use on occasion.
> 
> 
> I had to check the calendar to see what Monday was.  No day off for me though.
> 
> Time to hit the shower and start getting ready for the day.



Good news your mum is moving, yes, make sure they cover all bases for her.

Sounds like you could do with a good conditioning treatment, your hair should feel so good after it when it`s smoother. Of course everyone`s hair is different but most hair types respond well to treatments.




J'aime Paris said:


> OMG!   That "fitness tracker" meme!!  I just sent it to my friend that I meet at the gym....she will get a good laugh!!
> 
> My MIL would be at your dinner table in a second!  She loves pork and apple dishes!!
> 
> I've never really read mythology....hope its an interesting book!
> 
> I do switch up hair products once in a while too.  Always love the new smells!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight will be turkey tenderloins, acorn squash and the remainder of the fresh green beans.  I'm planning on steak sandwiches tomorrow with peppers, mushrooms and onions (not for DH).  And then slow cooking a pork shoulder for the weekend.
> 
> Heading to a wine tasting tomorrow afternoon with my parents.  And DD is going to meet us there!!!  After, we will go to the mall and then everyone is coming back to the house for the night.
> 
> DH, DD, my parents and I are all going apple picking on Saturday!!  I was surprised that DD could come along.  She's been so incredibly busy, but she said she really needs to take a break for one day.
> I'm really looking forward to this!!!!



Yes, I need that watch!! Stuff the miles......lol......

Hair does need a change of product every now and again. You do have nice hair too......

The book is excellent. I did wonder if I`d get into it quickly, and I did, but you need an interest in Greek Mythology to enjoy it, well, I think so anyway.

Pork again tonight.......yes, good with apples.

Enjoy the wine tasting......now that sounds like a fun way to spend an afternoon!!! And picking apples is a nice thing to do, glad DD has some time free......





It was so hot today for this time of year.....we were boiled on our walk this morning, thank goodness for layers. Enjoyed it though, much quieter down there now most visitors are gone.

Made us crab salad for lunch, and then got some laundry done, out and dried, ironed and put away. Then read my book in the sunshine for an hour or so.

Good old style home made beef burgers tonight. Ground the beef down this afternoon, they were delicious and very filling.

Once dishwasher is empty, will go through and maybe put the tv on to see what we fancy watching tonight.

Lazy night ahead......




Janet just popped in  ......I can totally see your granddaughter enjoying HHN!

Dinner sounds good, and good luck with the dental.....never fun.

Yes, I love the classics......the Minotaur terrified me as a kid when one of my brothers made me watch Sinbad......lol.....never put me off taking Classical Studies at senior school. Some good tales in there.......


----------



## buckeev

schumigirl said:


> Good news your mum is moving, yes, make sure they cover all bases for her.
> 
> Sounds like you could do with a good conditioning treatment, your hair should feel so good after it when it`s smoother. Of course everyone`s hair is different but most hair types respond well to treatments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I need that watch!! Stuff the miles......lol......
> 
> Hair does need a change of product every now and again. You do have nice hair too......
> 
> The book is excellent. I did wonder if I`d get into it quickly, and I did, but you need an interest in Greek Mythology to enjoy it, well, I think so anyway.
> 
> Pork again tonight.......yes, good with apples.
> 
> Enjoy the wine tasting......now that sounds like a fun way to spend an afternoon!!! And picking apples is a nice thing to do, glad DD has some time free......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so hot today for this time of year.....we were boiled on our walk this morning, thank goodness for layers. Enjoyed it though, much quieter down there now most visitors are gone.
> 
> Made us crab salad for lunch, and then got some laundry done, out and dried, ironed and put away. Then read my book in the sunshine for an hour or so.
> 
> Good old style home made beef burgers tonight. Ground the beef down this afternoon, they were delicious and very filling.
> 
> Once dishwasher is empty, will go through and maybe put the tv on to see what we fancy watching tonight.
> 
> Lazy night ahead......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janet just popped in  ......I can totally see your granddaughter enjoying HHN!
> 
> Dinner sounds good, and good luck with the dental.....never fun.
> 
> Yes, I love the classics......the Minotaur terrified me as a kid when one of my brothers made me watch Sinbad......lol.....never put me off taking Classical Studies at senior school. Some good tales in there.......


----------



## bobbie68

everyone I have a few minutes and wanted to pop in. It seems like everyone is starting to get ready for season change, some good changes and some so not good. It feels very weird for me here, I was in the pool yesterday, the outside temp was about 89-90 and the water temp was 84. I do like my pool water on the warmer side but I really need to continue for awhile for some exercising. I bought a snorkeling/scuba vest to wear. The upper body is the hard part for me, so I am going to see if that helps when the pool dips below 80. The weather here is getting drier now. There have been a few light showers here and there. I love the temps still in the high 80's.

Our hot tub spa came today . We have been waiting for about 9 months and can't wait. I find that therapy pools are great for me. This particular model has about 51 jets and each of the seats in individually controlled. It says it's a 6 seater but I probably wouldn't do more than 4. We are going to have to play with the temperature some of us like it hotter than others. My muscles will enjoy it.

I want to say I had a wonderful time meeting up with  Charade, Lynne, Robo, Sue, and Mac for dinners and park time. Everyone was so nice. I did get a chance to say hello to Dixuni and Keishashadow at their lunch which was nice. Look forward to more meet ups when peeps come to town. I finally got to see the Bourne show and The Horror Make up show. Brian and I enjoyed them and  thanks to Mac we learned a lot of tips on where to sit and what to look for. It made the experience  so much better.

We did stay at Sapphire in the 2 queen room with a kids suite in guest house  2. The lagoon view was nice and the room was clean. The Keurig didn't work in the room but that was okay. We did have one night of a noisy neighbor but that was it. The resort is pretty and we did get to spend a little pool time. I like the little store in the lobby. It had some hot food in a pinch and the free-style machine was good. The pool machine was awful, they don't keep up with the syrps. Overall nice trip next up will be back to PBH club level in January. The parks were busy on the weekend but slowed down during the week. I do have the Orlando Informere meet up in Novemeber with Patty, looking  forward to that.

I was off my healthy life style change last week. I started up today with the food choices and will get back to walking at night. 

I have to go run Liv around and do some stuff. I hope everyone has a great day and night!


----------



## keishashadow

https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/events/holidays-at-universal
email re Xmas holiday activities.  Where oh where are actual dates & times duh..

???


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/events/holidays-at-universal
> email re Xmas holiday activities.  Where oh where are actual dates & times duh..
> 
> ???



That was my thought! 

Good to see the Holiday stuff start to come through.......


----------



## Pumpkin1172




----------



## Charade67

We have countertops!!! Here’s a sneak peek. I’ll post full before and after pics once we get the floor done.


----------



## Lynne G

Very pretty Charade.  Like the cabinet color you picked too.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> We have countertops!!! Here’s a sneak peek. I’ll post full before and after pics once we get the floor done.
> 
> View attachment 611061



Looks very nice Charade....I do hope you`re happy with the kitchen when it`s completed......



And another hot, well, very warm day ahead for us......it`ll be 60F at 7am, so in October I`ll take anyday. With that, heading out early again so we can walk before it gets too warm. I thought we`d be in warmer clothes now and wrapping up against the cooler temps, but this has been lovely for the time of year. 

Turkey with salad sandwiches for lunch today and doing a bacon wrapped pork fillet tonight for dinner, I glaze the pork with a maple syrup and balsamic glaze, then do the same to the bacon and it adds a gorgeous flavour and beautiful colour too. Looking forward to that tonight. 

After our walk going to pick up a new George Forman grill we ordered last night. I don`t use it to cook food generally, but mainly for grilled sandwiches as it does them so well. Mainly for my guys as they like a grilled sandwich more than I do. 

Quick breakfast then out.......



























Happy Friday all........ ​


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I'm waiting for the plumber to come and install our new sink faucet. I'm also on a search for one of B's suitcases. She has a 4 piece set, but one of the smaller pieces is missing. It may be time to get her a new set.


----------



## Lynne G

New luggage would nice, Charade. Little one has a bag she got as a young teen.  She’s wanting a new one, but nicely, it looks like it has no real wear, plus, it’s a pattern that I have never seen someone else have.  It was very cheep as only one at place going out of business.  

Car has been dropped off.  Chilling to wait to see if done.  Good thing, they did not look busy.


----------



## bobbie68

everyone it is a warm day here to start but we have some storms coming in today, and into the weekend. We tried the spa out last night it was very nice, keeping the temp a little lower allowed Liv to be able to stay in it for awhile.

Going to do some shopping later and this long weekend will be cleaning up the house and yard.

Charade  the counter tops look so nice, I love the color and the design. Look forward to the before and after pics. Brian tries to do that as much as possible. Good luck with the luggage, we just bought a new one after 20 years. Hope the new faucet goes well.

Lynne Good luck with car.

Schumi Glad your weather is still nice for walking. I used to love my Formean grill,  but after it wore out we didn't get another one opted for a fryer and quesadilla maker  instead. You are right they do make nice sandwiches. Have fun with it! Your cat meme is so true, I got a good laugh.

Pumpkin nice to see you drive by!! Hope all is well.

I hope all the rest of the SANS thread are good! Have a nice day!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick early morning stop in  

Just finished shuffling some papers.  My work is almost done already for the day.  Heading out early to pick up the family from the airport just after lunch. 

Kids arrived late last night.  It was great that gd didn't make strange for too long.  It took her a whole 2 minutes before she wanted Grammie to come play on the floor with her.  She was upset when I had to leave to go to work this morning.  Good thing I only have to work this morning, pick up the family from the airport and take them to their air bnb, then wait for us to all meet at the restaurant and surprise dh and kick off the weekend.  Looking forward to spending time with my family not only celebrate dh's birthday, but my Mom turns 70 on the same day lol.  It's turkey birthday weekend palooza!!!

@Charade the counters looks great!!!  It's all starting to come together now. 

Incase I  don't get to stop in much over the weekend...everyone have a great weekend....and stay safe!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Back again. I'm now killing time until I have to take Caspian for a nail trim. I need to medicate him at 1:00. I just hope he will take the medicine.

This morning I got B's FAFSA completed. She is now eligible to receive financial aid for the 2022-2023 school year. 

I'm thinking later I might do a little shopping for some kitchen drawer organizers.  Everything is still a mess right now. 



Lynne G said:


> New luggage would nice, Charade. Little one has a bag she got as a young teen. She’s wanting a new one, but nicely, it looks like it has no real wear, plus, it’s a pattern that I have never seen someone else have. It was very cheep as only one at place going out of business.


 New luggage would be a good graduation gift.  B may get hers for Christmas. I bought myself a new set this year. It is in a paisley pattern. Can spot it easily at baggage claim.




bobbie68 said:


> We tried the spa out last night it was very nice, keeping the temp a little lower allowed Liv to be able to stay in it for awhile.


Nice that you have the spa up and running already. That would be a cool thing to have if we had somewhere to put it. 

B has reminded me of what happened to the missing suitcase.  A few years ago we were in a hotel in Williamsburg. She got very sick and unfortunately the suitcase suffered. It wasn't worth trying to clean it.  Yeah, I think a new set of luggage is in her future.


----------



## Metro West

Afternoon all...getting ready to head out to my lunchtime walk at work. Is anyone a fan of the original CSI? I watched the new show last night and liked it. I think it has enough of the old mixed with the new to please all fans. It should be fun watching this season. Have a good day!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick early morning stop in
> 
> Just finished shuffling some papers.  My work is almost done already for the day.  Heading out early to pick up the family from the airport just after lunch.
> 
> Kids arrived late last night.  It was great that gd didn't make strange for too long.  It took her a whole 2 minutes before she wanted Grammie to come play on the floor with her.  She was upset when I had to leave to go to work this morning.  Good thing I only have to work this morning, pick up the family from the airport and take them to their air bnb, then wait for us to all meet at the restaurant and surprise dh and kick off the weekend.  Looking forward to spending time with my family not only celebrate dh's birthday, but my Mom turns 70 on the same day lol.  It's turkey birthday weekend palooza!!!
> 
> @Charade the counters looks great!!!  It's all starting to come together now.
> 
> Incase I  don't get to stop in much over the weekend...everyone have a great weekend....and stay safe!!!!
> View attachment 611246



Your granddaughter is adorable, she is beautiful.

Hope you have a lovely celebratory weekend........





Charade67 said:


> Back again. I'm now killing time until I have to take Caspian for a nail trim. I need to medicate him at 1:00. I just hope he will take the medicine.
> 
> This morning I got B's FAFSA completed. She is now eligible to receive financial aid for the 2022-2023 school year.
> 
> I'm thinking later I might do a little shopping for some kitchen drawer organizers.  Everything is still a mess right now.
> 
> New luggage would be a good graduation gift.  B may get hers for Christmas. I bought myself a new set this year. It is in a paisley pattern. Can spot it easily at baggage claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice that you have the spa up and running already. That would be a cool thing to have if we had somewhere to put it.
> 
> B has reminded me of what happened to the missing suitcase.  A few years ago we were in a hotel in Williamsburg. She got very sick and unfortunately the suitcase suffered. It wasn't worth trying to clean it.  Yeah, I think a new set of luggage is in her future.



I remember your daughter being ill that weekend......yes, new luggage is something she`d like. 




Metro West said:


> Afternoon all...getting ready to head out to my lunchtime walk at work. Is anyone a fan of the original CSI? I watched the new show last night and liked it. I think it has enough of the old mixed with the new to please all fans. It should be fun watching this season. Have a good day!



I did like the original CSI.......I`m not sure the new one has reached this side of the Atlantic yet, but will watch it when it does. 

Have a good day and weekend Todd. 





We are having some very warm October weather indeed. Enjoyed our walk and ended up with hoodies wrapped around our wait as it was so warm. 

Friend txt and asked if we wanted to meet up at one of the pubs in the village this afternoon and sit in their outdoor area as it was gorgeous, so we said yes. Met up with another 6 friends and we shared a selection of appetisers and snacks and several bottles of wine between us ladies......men stuck to beer today as they do a very good range of local beers. Nice afternoon in the sunshine. 

They don`t allow smoking even outside in this place, so one couple decided they`d ignore this......2 of the men in our group asked them to stop, they said no, so went and complained as it was so close to us and all we could smell, they were removed as they wouldn`t put the stink sticks out. There`s always one.

Still cooked the pork for dinner and it was beautiful, didn`t have a whole lot to go with it as we had snacked, but made sides for the others. 

Night in front of the big screen watching a movie.......scary movie time I think......


----------



## buckeev

OK Ladies-n-Ghouls…Flights are booked, car reserved….Taking #1 Son to HHN for an “non-budgeted-for” Orlando trip 26th-29th…just the two of us- no “Evil Step Sisters!”…..Seriously contemplating 1 or 2 nights at either Dockside or Surfside. We’re kinda spoiled with the HRH & RPR perks- especially the EZ walking distance and boat proximity…and of course…Express. (Might do 1 night at one of them to double down on the EPS.) Actually, not even sure what my question is here!!!   Well, which Resort? (No wrong answer, I know.)!  Oh yeah…I may have mentioned this a while back, but the MAIN reason he wants to go is for the HHN PIZZA FRIES!!!  (World’s most expensive Pizza Fries!!!)  Also…anybody else crazy enough to battle the “final week” crowds? 
(I’m also put this on the Hotel Thread.  )


----------



## macraven

I am here to translate for you…

I totally understood everything you said

Have an awesome time!!


----------



## keishashadow

Busy day, has struck me that the longer one is away on vacation, the longer it takes to assimilate back into RLcolor me captain obvious

charade it’s really coming together nicely.  Don’t think I’ve ever seen that shade of counter top, striking.  What did u choose for floor?



schumigirl said:


> After our walk going to pick up a new George Forman grill we ordered last night


i’ve tried a few over the years.  One of my kids got me one that I swear took up my whole island.  Hated cleaning the greasy mess from Burgers   Never thought to use for grilled sandwiches.  Lucky if I eat a grilled cheese a couple times a year.  Did ask the mr for a Xmas present, one of those cast iron type with long handles that campers use over a open fire.  My mom used all the time on the gas stove.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Kids arrived late last night.


adorable! Enjoy


Charade67 said:


> This morning I got B's FAFSA completed. She is now eligible to receive financial aid for the 2022-2023 school year.


oh what fun


Metro West said:


> . Is anyone a fan of the original CSI?


never sat thru a whole episode for some reason


buckeev said:


> Well, which Resort? (No wrong answer, I know.)!  Oh yeah…I may have mentioned this a while back, but the MAIN reason he wants to go is for the HHN PIZZA FRIES!!!  (World’s most expensive Pizza Fries!!!)  Also…anybody else crazy enough to battle the “final week” crowds?
> (I’m also put this on the Hotel Thread.  )



that week is often reported as the busiest of the haunt season.   I ain’t afraid of no ghost. If it’s worse than crowds I’ve seen around Columbus Day weekend, will be rethinking my wisdom to book a 2nd trip around the same time period.

hell week was a serious consideration in the past, seems to have all but disappeared according to this:

https://www.floridasmart.com/articles/florida-public-school-calendars
Had expected smaller crowds due to pandemic, despite the predicted pent up local demand.  Think many locals are taking their time re-emerging into the parks to interact with the out of state visitors   I Can’t argue that thought, the state is just working their way out of some horrific numbers.

I’m sure U doesn’t want to admit that crowds are down this year, after what was reported as early sellouts.  I Was told by different U employees that the TM calendar opened up for three HHN dates when I was there last week...Thursday, Friday & Sunday.  The individuals seemed thrilled for the extra date options to attend.

my thot it was designed to inflate the crowds to near normal capacity.  FOMO & all.  Going to guess they will carefully watch ‘their gate’ throughout the season & continue to do so.  Sunday was the slowest of the three nights we were there.

Had it’s moments for me.   A fan of a few houses.  Loved Haunting of Hill House as fan of the series.  Beetlejuice is a beautiful homage to the movie.  Would love to see it installed as permanent display in the parks.

overall, an average event for USO.  Still, head’s above what you find elsewhere.  Just had hoped for more bells & whistles for the 30th.  Obviously, satisfied enough for a repeat trip 

my suggestions…

do stay & scream, can knock out 2 or 3 houses before the crowds start to flow thru the gate.

If doing pizza fries at Louies, might want to grab during the day.  Last sunday night waited nearly an hour for an order to appear on the table After the 8 pm theater show.  Unacceptable IMO.

If looking to trim costs, even if $20 or so more a night that the more far-flung properties you mentioned, consider booking either Adventura or CB.  CB is absolutely not my fav onsite resort by any means. Several on this thread do recommend it.

I added on 3 nights at SF after HHN.  Note to self, better to do the budget property first on a split trip lol.

i diid notice many people using the SF boat, then strolling thru it’s lobby & out the door to their various resorts last week.  Probably accounted for the much longer lines of people  at dock vs the other resorts.

FYI, years ago, they did check room keys now & again on HHN nights when boarding boat.  Didn’t see it this year.

Life is short, enjoy some special time with your son!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, Buckeev, a son and me trip is just plain fun!   Sleep in, go to the parks later, and yep, make sure you saunter into a stay and scream section, to be released earlier then gate, and can knock out the further flung houses, at least 2 to 4, with low crowds.  And yep, I enjoyed those fries in Louie’s, standing in a shorter line for cash payment at lunch.  Not  too long a wait for food to get to me.  Was hot and delicious, in an AC conditioned room.

Ooh, car needed stuff, so without a boy driving car until Tuesday.  How nice is that that he, for some reason, my older one had no work hours tomorrow and Monday, and 5 hours mid day on Tuesday?  So while he may have momma’s card to pay for that repair, with promise to repay when paycheck got next week, he’ll be able to use my car to get to work on Tuesday, and may be driving with little one or my my brother will go with older one to retrieve that old car to live for another year,  I’m really hoping he gets a full time job before this yearly what else went wrong car visit, so he can afford a new car monthly payment.  And yay, that would means one less car off my car insurance.

Decided that good looking steak I picked up, was best to chop up very thinly and yum, cheesesteak dinner, with air fried stretchy mozzarella bites. Big triangles of that cheesy goodness, with cooked red sauce to dip them in, and of course, those kosher pickles are the other perfect side. Full, this Friday night.

Yay, the daughter has arrived to Pumpkin’s home. Family time is the best.

Nothing like a Friday evening where screen viewing and playing online will be through the wee hours. Well, for two of us.

Fabulous Friday feeling, though with news off sigh, more than I thought car bill. But hey, alarm turned off for more than two nights. Hallelujah!

Woot:!


Hehe:


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> charade it’s really coming together nicely. Don’t think I’ve ever seen that shade of counter top, striking. What did u choose for floor?


Thanks. The granite color is Viscon White.  The floor will be a luxury vinyl. The color is Sienna. Here is a picture.


----------



## macraven

That flooring looks great!
Great choice - I really like it


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick evening stop in   

Had a great evening.  DH was surprised to see family members walk into the restraint once we had arrived.  Had a great meal with lots of laughs and some gift opening.  

His sister gifted him a special gift his mom had received when she turned 50.  So that brought tears to all our eyes.  It will now be passed to each family member who turns 50 for years to come.  

Tomorrow I booked us to go to the pool.  The GD and nieces will have fun on the water slides and lazy river.  

I hope everyone has a great Saturday.  I'll leave a light on for those who can't sleep and our friends across the pond.


----------



## bobbie68

Charade67 said:


> Nice that you have the spa up and running already. That would be a cool thing to have if we had somewhere to put it.
> 
> B has reminded me of what happened to the missing suitcase. A few years ago we were in a hotel in Williamsburg. She got very sick and unfortunately the suitcase suffered. It wasn't worth trying to clean it. Yeah, I think a new set of luggage is in her future.



Thanks and  glad that you solved the mystery of the missing suitcase wish it could have been under different circumstances. Luggage is a nice gift to give it's not something the kids would probably buy themselves.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Busy day, has struck me that the longer one is away on vacation, the longer it takes to assimilate back into RLcolor me captain obvious
> 
> charade it’s really coming together nicely.  Don’t think I’ve ever seen that shade of counter top, striking.  What did u choose for floor?
> 
> 
> i’ve tried a few over the years.  One of my kids got me one that I swear took up my whole island.  Hated cleaning the greasy mess from Burgers   Never thought to use for grilled sandwiches.  Lucky if I eat a grilled cheese a couple times a year.  Did ask the mr for a Xmas present, one of those cast iron type with long handles that campers use over a open fire.  My mom used all the time on the gas stove.
> 
> adorable! Enjoy
> 
> oh what fun
> 
> never sat thru a whole episode for some reason
> 
> 
> that week is often reported as the busiest of the haunt season.   I ain’t afraid of no ghost. If it’s worse than crowds I’ve seen around Columbus Day weekend, will be rethinking my wisdom to book a 2nd trip around the same time period.
> 
> hell week was a serious consideration in the past, seems to have all but disappeared according to this:
> 
> https://www.floridasmart.com/articles/florida-public-school-calendars
> Had expected smaller crowds due to pandemic, despite the predicted pent up local demand.  Think many locals are taking their time re-emerging into the parks to interact with the out of state visitors   I Can’t argue that thought, the state is just working their way out of some horrific numbers.
> 
> I’m sure U doesn’t want to admit that crowds are down this year, after what was reported as early sellouts.  I Was told by different U employees that the TM calendar opened up for three HHN dates when I was there last week...Thursday, Friday & Sunday.  The individuals seemed thrilled for the extra date options to attend.
> 
> my thot it was designed to inflate the crowds to near normal capacity.  FOMO & all.  Going to guess they will carefully watch ‘their gate’ throughout the season & continue to do so.  Sunday was the slowest of the three nights we were there.
> 
> Had it’s moments for me.   A fan of a few houses.  Loved Haunting of Hill House as fan of the series.  Beetlejuice is a beautiful homage to the movie.  Would love to see it installed as permanent display in the parks.
> 
> overall, an average event for USO.  Still, head’s above what you find elsewhere.  Just had hoped for more bells & whistles for the 30th.  Obviously, satisfied enough for a repeat trip
> 
> my suggestions…
> 
> do stay & scream, can knock out 2 or 3 houses before the crowds start to flow thru the gate.
> 
> If doing pizza fries at Louies, might want to grab during the day.  Last sunday night waited nearly an hour for an order to appear on the table After the 8 pm theater show.  Unacceptable IMO.
> 
> If looking to trim costs, even if $20 or so more a night that the more far-flung properties you mentioned, consider booking either Adventura or CB.  CB is absolutely not my fav onsite resort by any means. Several on this thread do recommend it.
> 
> I added on 3 nights at SF after HHN.  Note to self, better to do the budget property first on a split trip lol.
> 
> i diid notice many people using the SF boat, then strolling thru it’s lobby & out the door to their various resorts last week.  Probably accounted for the much longer lines of people  at dock vs the other resorts.
> 
> FYI, years ago, they did check room keys now & again on HHN nights when boarding boat.  Didn’t see it this year.
> 
> Life is short, enjoy some special time with your son!



This one has a fitted drip tray that`s removable, so if you were coking food I imagine it`s better.

We don`t eat a lot of grilled sandwiches, the odd lunchtime in winter they may want one , but not a staple in this house. But, I`m glad I have it for them alone, as I said, i doubt I`d use it for anything else. 

Hell week fell in the middle of one of our trips years ago, it was indeed so much busier. We were so glad we could go multiple nights.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick evening stop in
> 
> Had a great evening.  DH was surprised to see family members walk into the restraint once we had arrived.  Had a great meal with lots of laughs and some gift opening.
> 
> His sister gifted him a special gift his mom had received when she turned 50.  So that brought tears to all our eyes.  It will now be passed to each family member who turns 50 for years to come.
> 
> Tomorrow I booked us to go to the pool.  The GD and nieces will have fun on the water slides and lazy river.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great Saturday.  I'll leave a light on for those who can't sleep and our friends across the pond.
> View attachment 611430



That is a beautiful gift to treasure and then pass on. 

Glad the evening went so well and have a fun day today with everyone.....and appreciated the light pumpkin.......pitch black here now in the mornings! 





Went to bed so early for a Friday night.........but, slept well despite it being warmer than usual. We had 60F during the night, again, not normal for us in October. Going to be another lovely day for us.

Our gardener is coming to do what he thinks may now not be the last cuttings of the lawns, but they do need doing and some tidying of the leaves falling, and he`s taking a load of wine that`s been made in the man shed down there. It`s not really for me.......

Going out walking this morning with two other couples and each bringing one of their adult kids too who enjoy the walks, so should be nice and will be a little longer than our usual when it`s just the 2 of us, and breakfast in the cafe afterwards which will be more of a brunch. Ideal as we`re going out to a country pub about an hour away from us tonight. And with the warmer weather should still get away with a summery dress rather than cooler clothes hopefully.

Love this place and it`s in a gorgeous little village I keep saying I`d like to move to, little more inland than I`m used to, but it`s beautiful. Pub is all home cooked food and if you don`t book you don`t get a table as it`s popular and folks come from miles around to eat there. They do very good steaks! 

This afternoon we might watch the qualifying for the Turkish GP and still to decide what to wear tonight......still love that dressing up to go out for dinner. 

Tea and a mini muffin first though........




























Happy Saturday and have a lovely weekend  



​


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> OK Ladies-n-Ghouls…Flights are booked, car reserved….Taking #1 Son to HHN for an “non-budgeted-for” Orlando trip 26th-29th…just the two of us- no “Evil Step Sisters!”…..Seriously contemplating 1 or 2 nights at either Dockside or Surfside. We’re kinda spoiled with the HRH & RPR perks- especially the EZ walking distance and boat proximity…and of course…Express. (Might do 1 night at one of them to double down on the EPS.) Actually, not even sure what my question is here!!!   Well, which Resort? (No wrong answer, I know.)!  Oh yeah…I may have mentioned this a while back, but the MAIN reason he wants to go is for the HHN PIZZA FRIES!!!  (World’s most expensive Pizza Fries!!!)  Also…anybody else crazy enough to battle the “final week” crowds?
> (I’m also put this on the Hotel Thread.  )



Your quote went awry from my past post!

Hope your trip is wonderful and you have a lovely time with your son, I`m sure you will wherever you end up staying.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Afternoon Schumi.  Nice to get a walk in with others.  And always nice to find a pub with good steaks.  While we have more bars than pubs, there is a English pub not far from us, that has been in our town for as long as I can remember.  Older one said one of these days, maybe we will go there for fish and chips. I heard their wings were very good, so maybe that will be in our order too. Not sure steak is on their menu. Hope your warm weather continues.

Ack, food thoughts already, as dark out here in our mornings too. And when the weather lady just said this weekend weather will be good and bad. What? Eh, 68 the high, as partly cloudy today. But rain and a gray day, predicted for Sunday. With 66 the high tomorrow. Sigh. Maybe shorts today? Was a nice Friday, with some sun making it’s a warm 75 degrees. But time of year, 70 or so, is our average temp. Typical Fall, as may need jacket in early mornings and evenings, then beautiful mid days. It’s the, how cold is the house to turn on the heater? So far, not yet. Though DH complained the other day, house felt too cold. Well, I don’t think the AC has been on for a few weeks, but I do like air circulation in the house. We can’t open windows, with older one breathing in that pollen filled air. We have a very good filter, so any air coming through our ducts, is much more clear of any particles in the incoming air. And well, I do like it a bit cool in the sleeping hours.

So not much on my agenda. Will pick up some supplies we need like, saw our stock of bath needs is bare of some items. With all of us now home daily, we seem to be going through more stuff. And since I think little one may want to go with me, I don’t see us leaving until around lunchtime. Fine with me. Tea and I think I saw a few graham crackers left. Enough for breakfast for me.

Super Sized Stupendously most lazy Saturday, homies. Have at it.  And a big WOOT!  Three days one for me, and many homies!


----------



## keishashadow

Some wild & wooly storms rumbled thru last night.  Odd sort, thunder heralded their arrival for hours prior.  skies looked how they do before we’ve had some really severe weather events. Thankfully, not this time.  appreciably cooler & appears it’s going to be a damp, murky day.   May need to revise outdoor decorating plans.  new Bond flick tonight, will book the seats in the back in a rural theater that gets few patrons.   

As projected, Covid has ramped up here.  My mom is still ’enjoying’ that weekly nasal swab thanks to the (at Last count 15 more) infected/unvax employees Able to skirt the state edict, loophole based upon # of employees, each ‘hall’ in the community is classified as a separate entity.  

daily infection numbers in our county back to March/April’s stats of 550 or so.  Scary for the mr to come back to work and find 3 co-workers (in different departments, had no F2F contact with them at least) had died in a day or two of getting ill & being admitted to hospital.  one of their wives has passed too, yes, there are minor children.  informed Thursday that a handful more are now in the ICU.  predictably, not a single one had vax.  some good may come of it tho.  Even the most hardened in their political beliefs say they are now finally considering getting the vaccine.  Talk about taking the long way home.



macraven said:


> That flooring looks great!
> Great choice - I really like it


it does, charade has an interesting design esthetic.  

Charade - when u stated the list re your aunt’s removal yesterday, struck me to remind u of updating your mom’s various hippa agreements too.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Had a great evening. DH was surprised to see family members walk into the restraint once we had arrived. Had a great meal with lots of laughs and some gift opening.


you really went above & beyond to make that milestone special for him!  I bet you’d plan a killer of a wedding 


schumigirl said:


> This afternoon we might watch the qualifying for the Turkish GP and still to decide what to wear tonight......still love that dressing up to go out for dinner.


yes, it makes it seem more special.   as much a part of it for me as the food…well, close .


----------



## Charade67

Happy Saturday. I will probably spend most of the day organizing and getting the kitchen back together. I just ordered a Weather Tech mat to go under the sink.

Thursday night dh and I had dinner at a local hibachi restaurant. We struck up a conversation with a guy sitting at the table next to us. Last night we went to an Italian restaurant and the same man was there too. As we were leaving he asked, "So, where are we eating tomorrow?"  Living in a small town can be amusing.



macraven said:


> That flooring looks great!
> Great choice - I really like it


 Thank you. I can't wait until we get it. I hope we will have it installed before Thanksgiving. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> His sister gifted him a special gift his mom had received when she turned 50. So that brought tears to all our eyes. It will now be passed to each family member who turns 50 for years to come.


 That's really sweet. I have something similar, but not as sweet. It's a coffee mug that has some statement about getting old on it. My father gave ot to my brother when he turned 50. My brother gave it to my BIL, who passed it on to my sister, who gave it to me.  I've had it for almost 4 years. I'm the youngest, so I don't know where it will go from here. 



bobbie68 said:


> Thanks and glad that you solved the mystery of the missing suitcase wish it could have been under different circumstances. Luggage is a nice gift to give it's not something the kids would probably buy themselves.


I had completely forgotten about that incident. Thankfully it was a cheap set, so I wasn't too concerned about losing a piece.



Lynne G said:


> And when the weather lady just said this weekend weather will be good and bad


 I think we are supposed to get rain for the next few days.



keishashadow said:


> As projected, Covid has ramped up here. My mom is still ’enjoying’ that weekly nasal swab thanks to the (at Last count 15 more) infected/unvax employees Able to skirt the state edict, loophole based upon # of employees, each ‘hall’ in the community is classified as a separate entity.


 This is another reason I am glad that my mom can move in with my sister instead of moving to a nursing home.



keishashadow said:


> Charade - when u stated the list re your aunt’s removal yesterday, struck me to remind u of updating your mom’s various hippa agreements too.


 Will she need to update all of the ones with the doctors in SC? She is moving to GA and will have to get an entire new medical team. 

I guess I should get up and start organizing.  Later today I'm making mini Oreo cheesecakes for an event at church tomorrow. One of our Sunday School class members is moving away and we are having a little send off party for her.


----------



## macraven

We will have weather in the 80’s all week
Which means ac will still be on 24/7 like it has been since March
I can handle the heat better then the cold so Georgia weather does suit me

When I lived in the north, I lived for warm weather !
There were times back then we ran the furnace in September 

Last week at this time, I was in the parks having fun

Now it seems it was almost a lifetime ago, haha

Hope all the homies have a great weekend!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Some wild & wooly storms rumbled thru last night.  Odd sort, thunder heralded their arrival for hours prior.  skies looked how they do before we’ve had some really severe weather events. Thankfully, not this time.  appreciably cooler & appears it’s going to be a damp, murky day.   May need to revise outdoor decorating plans.  new Bond flick tonight, will book the seats in the back in a rural theater that gets few patrons.
> 
> As projected, Covid has ramped up here.  My mom is still ’enjoying’ that weekly nasal swab thanks to the (at Last count 15 more) infected/unvax employees Able to skirt the state edict, loophole based upon # of employees, each ‘hall’ in the community is classified as a separate entity.
> 
> daily infection numbers in our county back to March/April’s stats of 550 or so.  Scary for the mr to come back to work and find 3 co-workers (in different departments, had no F2F contact with them at least) had died in a day or two of getting ill & being admitted to hospital.  one of their wives has passed too, yes, there are minor children.  informed Thursday that a handful more are now in the ICU.  predictably, not a single one had vax.  some good may come of it tho.  Even the most hardened in their political beliefs say they are now finally considering getting the vaccine.  Talk about taking the long way home.
> 
> 
> it does, charade has an interesting design esthetic.
> 
> Charade - when u stated the list re your aunt’s removal yesterday, struck me to remind u of updating your mom’s various hippa agreements too.
> 
> you really went above & beyond to make that milestone special for him!  I bet you’d plan a killer of a wedding
> 
> yes, it makes it seem more special.   as much a part of it for me as the food…well, close .



What terrible news about the co workers and family members. I hope it dies encourage some to get the vaccine who were against it. There isn`t a day goes by here we don`t read of someone dying who wouldn`t get vaxxed and their dying words words were they wished they had. And this is folks under 50 and some had no underlying conditions. Awful. 

And terrible they can still avoid mandating vaccinations for employees. Lots of places here won`t employ you in care homes without one now, as it should be if you are caring for our most vulnerable members of society. 

Yes, getting dressed up is fun!!! Although as the fog has rolled in now I think my summer dress is out the window, it is so chilly out there now so it`ll be new red coat I told you about....and who cares what else.....new winter coat wearing is important!! Think it`ll be trousers and a blouse now. 

Enjoy the movie....yes booking a quiet cinema is a good idea, especially on a Saturday night! Think Tom fancies going to see it......





Charade67 said:


> Happy Saturday. I will probably spend most of the day organizing and getting the kitchen back together. I just ordered a Weather Tech mat to go under the sink.
> 
> Thursday night dh and I had dinner at a local hibachi restaurant. We struck up a conversation with a guy sitting at the table next to us. Last night we went to an Italian restaurant and the same man was there too. As we were leaving he asked, "So, where are we eating tomorrow?"  Living in a small town can be amusing.
> 
> Thank you. I can't wait until we get it. I hope we will have it installed before Thanksgiving.
> 
> That's really sweet. I have something similar, but not as sweet. It's a coffee mug that has some statement about getting old on it. My father gave ot to my brother when he turned 50. My brother gave it to my BIL, who passed it on to my sister, who gave it to me.  I've had it for almost 4 years. I'm the youngest, so I don't know where it will go from here.
> 
> I had completely forgotten about that incident. Thankfully it was a cheap set, so I wasn't too concerned about losing a piece.
> 
> I think we are supposed to get rain for the next few days.
> 
> This is another reason I am glad that my mom can move in with my sister instead of moving to a nursing home.
> 
> Will she need to update all of the ones with the doctors in SC? She is moving to GA and will have to get an entire new medical team.
> 
> I guess I should get up and start organizing.  Later today I'm making mini Oreo cheesecakes for an event at church tomorrow. One of our Sunday School class members is moving away and we are having a little send off party for her.



We have a sign up in our village hall.....very apt for small village life.......





​
How funny you met the same man twice. 

Your kitchen is going to be lovely when it`s all done, hope you`re happy with it and yes, hope you get it completed before Thanksgiving. 







macraven said:


> We will have weather in the 80’s all week
> Which means ac will still be on 24/7 like it has been since March
> I can handle the heat better then the cold so Georgia weather does suit me
> 
> When I lived in the north, I lived for warm weather !
> There were times back then we ran the furnace in September
> 
> Last week at this time, I was in the parks having fun
> 
> Now it seems it was almost a lifetime ago, haha
> 
> Hope all the homies have a great weekend!




I so wish we had your temps!! Not many can beat them for sure......GA and Florida weather is wonderful, and yes I`d have the A/C on full time too.....no skimping there.....

I think our heating thermostat will be turned up so it comes on soon......not very pleasant here tonight, it`s not so much cold as damp feeling......





Enjoyed our walk this morning and did get some laundry done and some of the bathrooms cleaned after that. Hung washing out, but it really just sat there as sun disappeared soon after and a light mist that is now a fog rolled in, so too damp to dry. 

Managed a snooze as well......so didn`t see the qualifying, a nap was nicer. 

Just been handed a small glass of wine....well, we don`t have any small wine glasses in our home so it`s a large glass with a smaller amount of wine than usual.....lol......our wine glasses are usually described by everyoe else as goldfish bowls with stems......  Aw bless, he made a little snack plate too.......keep us going till dinner.....looking forward to that steak!!


----------



## Metro West

Good afternoon all! Had to work for a few hours this morning but now I'm home and relaxing. I got up very early this morning which I hate considering I don't work weekends. 

I hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh bright these little potatoes, going to cook them then smash them with some butter and salt, and steak dinner for us too.  

Ugh, the item I went to Costco for was sold out in minutes after it opened. Shortages and hoarding. Sigh. Decided the other boxed store brand was almost as good, and they had several when I got there after lunch.

Hope all are having a good Saturday.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Good afternoon all! Had to work for a few hours this morning but now I'm home and relaxing. I got up very early this morning which I hate considering I don't work weekends.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well today.



Hey Todd…..

Yes, you‘ve never worked weekends as long as we’ve known you……enjoy the rest of your weekend……



Pub was lovely. Food sublime and service was exceptional as always. Kyle did have to send his steak back as it was not quite medium, but rare to blue……..but few seconds later it was rectified. Good food, good friends…can’t ask for more.

Home and finishing off the night with a small red wine. Plan to sleep late tomorrow, but we’ll see, don’t usually sleep late.

Bacon up in the morning Mac


----------



## macraven

Pencil me in for the bacon….


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good morning all.  Not read right back but good to see your kitchen is progressing Charade. Hopefully all done soon.

Keisha those cases are shocking to hear. Our concern here is more from sudden deaths in a number of people we’ve heard of. Highlighted obviously by our own dear friend. We receive updates on retired folks from our ICI/AZ days and certainly seems an increase in “younger” age retirees too. Perhaps coincidence.

Our outdoor work is at a standstill as our fencing contractor has had a sudden death in his family and he’s supporting his wife with that.  We are patient and have got a couple of indoor jobs done.  My favourite being a hanging dryer in the utility similar to one I had at our previous home.  Pulleys up to the ceiling and things dry so much better.

Looking forward to our Sunday meal today as son and DIL are coming over with baby X.  J & L are so excited!  We went to one of our butchers yesterday in a nearby village and chose leg of lamb and chicken (L doesn’t enjoy lamb). 

Take care and stay safe everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Pencil me in for the bacon….



Bacon cooking soon.......you`ll smell it from over there.......




Well, no late sleep this morning after all.......friend txt late last night to say as it was going to be so beautiful this morning, why don`t we all go out a long walk......so, we did.....we were a bit lethargic to start with as red wine was enjoyed last night! 

But, once we got going we were fine and it is a stunningly beautiful day today! All the kids were along with us, all adult of course and it was fun. Only one lady who joined us we weren`t fond of as she is the doom and gloom type of person......hope she doesn`t come back next time....friend of a friend of a friend......I avoided her after realising she was a moaning minnie. 

Kind of late bacon today but as it`s almost lunchtime, will call it brunch....half inside half outdoor eating as we have the bi-fold doors open wide but still sitting inside the kitchen.....feels outdoorsy enough. 

Rib roast for dinner tonight, slow cooking in the Aga now, it`ll be lovely. 

Laundry on line outside and it`ll dry beautifully again today.......loving this autumnal warmer weather. 


























Happy Sunday........​


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all...I hope everyone is doing well this fine Sunday. I'm getting ready to make breakfast of pancakes and sausage. The weather has been beautiful the past few days and the temps are getting more tolerable. 

I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, still morning for Schumi and Julie, so Good Morning ladies. And ah, Metro is here, Good Morning to ya too.

I’m with L, no lamb for me. But ooh did smell that bacon, Schumi. Yum. And yeah, no sausage for me, but pancakes, yum, Metro.

63 out and raining. I thought about turning on the heater, but even with at lower temp outside, the house does not feel as cold as it could be.  While I still have a throw on my lap, I’m not thinking ooh too cold in here. But that too cool feeling house is coming soon. Though as little one said, it’s nice to still be wearing shorts in the middle of October.  Yes it is.  

And so, with that oh so nice no alarm needed tomorrow, it’s the get the ready to put the trash out tomorrow, as set that alarm then too. So today? Optional movement. Yay! And since I don’t remember when those kids went to bed, I just can’t sleep late most days I don’t need to be moving fast in the early morning. Thus, after that teapot was placed on the stove, put a load of wash on, then enjoyed some tea. Thinking of making eggs and bscon, to use up the rest of those eggs and as did buy bacon yesterday, well, why not. Any leftovers, older one will eat both, little one may be having a BLT, as we still have a tomato or two left, and she’s not a scrambled egg eater, particularly when it has peppers and cheese in those eggs.

Thus, sorry to hear fence is not quite done yet, Julie, but enjoy family time. Little X sounds so cute.

Schumi, nice to enjoy a walk, and how nice to have indoor outdoor dining.

With that, need to put another load of wash on, so have that most wonderful and happy Sunday.

Ooh, that’s louder rain.  Rainy Sunday?


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I woke up at 7:00 today,fed the cat and went back to sleep until 9:00. Had a dream that Dh inherited a houseboat. We went to check it out and decided to keep it as a getaway home. It really needed updating though. The decor was very 1970’s.




macraven said:


> Last week at this time, I was in the parks having fun
> 
> Now it seems it was almost a lifetime ago,


 I’m already trying to figure out when I can go back.



schumigirl said:


> We have a sign up in our village hall.....very apt for small village life.......


 Very appropriate for here too. Glad the dinner went well. 



Lynne G said:


> Ugh, the item I went to Costco for was sold out in minutes after it opened. Shortages and hoarding.


 I can’t believe people are doing that again. You would think they would have learned by now.



Realfoodfans said:


> Our outdoor work is at a standstill as our fencing contractor has had a sudden death in his family and he’s supporting his wife with that.


Our other indoor work is finally got to get started again this week after several interruptions. My sympathies to your contractor and his family.

I need to go get ready for church. I’m taking 2 dozen mini cheesecakes in a giant pink cupcake.


----------



## macraven

We still have the ac on at home
But will only be in the 80’s today so that means fall might be here at the end of the month 

Wish I was still on vacation


----------



## Tgrgrl

Hi Friends!!! It's been for-evah since I last logged on. It's been a heck of a few last 19 months, huh? I am glad to report that (so far) we came through the pandemic unscathed and are all healthy and happy: Kids back in school for the 2nd full pandemic year, hubs finally allowed to return to his office in Orlando ( ok, maybe he isn't so happy about that, but...), I am back at work in person 3 days a week.  We let our AP's lapse the last couple of years but they will be the "big gift" for the kids for Christmas this year so I will be on here more often looking for tips and possible meetups.   Glad to "read" a lot of familiar names are still here as well!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> We still have the ac on at home
> But will only be in the 80’s today so that means fall might be here at the end of the month
> 
> Wish I was still on vacation



Sounds perfect mac, and yes I`d have the A/C on too......





Tgrgrl said:


> Hi Friends!!! It's been for-evah since I last logged on. It's been a heck of a few last 19 months, huh? I am glad to report that (so far) we came through the pandemic unscathed and are all healthy and happy: Kids back in school for the 2nd full pandemic year, hubs finally allowed to return to his office in Orlando ( ok, maybe he isn't so happy about that, but...), I am back at work in person 3 days a week.  We let our AP's lapse the last couple of years but they will be the "big gift" for the kids for Christmas this year so I will be on here more often looking for tips and possible meetups.   Glad to "read" a lot of familiar names are still here as well!



Well hello again stranger!! 

Glad to hear things are going so well with you and your family......it has been a heck of a time for sure. 

That will be a very much appreciated gift for them I`m sure and yes, getting back to the parks will be lovely. But, so good to see you post and glad you`re going to be around some more....... 





Dinner was a success. Rib roast was done to a tee......Tom and I enjoyed the much rarer centre, while the other 2 enjoyed more medium beef. Horseradish gravy went down well with 2 of us, other 2 not so much. Will stick to tried and tested favourites, glad I put it in a small individual gravy boat and not over the meat. 

Got a lovely email from my goddaughter who had her wedding postponed last month. Her and her fiancee went to Barbados for 3 weeks and got married there! 

So happy for them. They didn`t want to wait till next year and all the carry on trying to arrange times to suit everyone else....quite right too! 

Spoke to her mum earlier and they were over the moon too, I was worried she`d be upset missing it, but they`re going to have a big celebration soon. 

Time to make a pot of tea and maybe something sweet to go with it......


----------



## macraven

Tgrgrl said:


> Hi Friends!!! It's been for-evah since I last logged on. It's been a heck of a few last 19 months, huh? I am glad to report that (so far) we came through the pandemic unscathed and are all healthy and happy: Kids back in school for the 2nd full pandemic year, hubs finally allowed to return to his office in Orlando ( ok, maybe he isn't so happy about that, but...), I am back at work in person 3 days a week.  We let our AP's lapse the last couple of years but they will be the "big gift" for the kids for Christmas this year so I will be on here more often looking for tips and possible meetups.   Glad to "read" a lot of familiar names are still here as well!


Welcome back home!!
Great to see you here.

When I last counted noses, was missing you!

I’ll sleep better tonight knowing you are here
I miss all my “kids” here when they are not posting.


----------



## macraven

Schumi 
An elopement is just as great as a formal wedding 
less fuss for all..

congrats to them!


----------



## buckeev

Metro West said:


> Good morning all...I hope everyone is doing well this fine Sunday. I'm getting ready to make breakfast of pancakes and sausage. The weather has been beautiful the past few days and the temps are getting more tolerable.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day!


 Please keep cooling it down for our trip next week!


----------



## Lynne G

In between the rain, doing hotdogs and burgers.  Felt like should be a  Summer like dinner, as hoping our temps increase a little.  No AC needed here now, Mac.  

Hope you have great weather for your trip, Buckeev.


----------



## macraven

I have a Purdue hen in the oven
Takes 1.5 hours to bake that bird

Since ac still on and it’s too cold for me in the house, I take my seat at the L shape counter sitting in the kitchen to warm up

Mr Mac likes the house cool
I don’t..

I timed my dinner around walking dead show tonight
Need to catch up on last weeks episode and new one tonight.
Missed it last week as was at UO


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi
> An elopement is just as great as a formal wedding
> less fuss for all..
> 
> congrats to them!



Thank you mac! 

They just wanted to be married and didn`t want to wait till next year, don`t blame them. I`m just looking forward to seeing their pictures now as it sounds idylic....barefoot on the beach! 




macraven said:


> I have a Purdue hen in the oven
> Takes 1.5 hours to bake that bird
> 
> Since ac still on and it’s too cold for me in the house, I take my seat at the L shape counter sitting in the kitchen to warm up
> 
> Mr Mac likes the house cool
> I don’t..
> 
> I timed my dinner around walking dead show tonight
> Need to catch up on last weeks episode and new one tonight.
> Missed it last week as was at UO



I like the house warm and cosy too, but I am awful and a money waster apparently....or so I`m told by friends as I like the windows open even though the heating is on......lol......I do like fresh air in the house too. I`m not too much of  waster though, if it does get too cool, I will close them......but I won`t change now.





Another early night last night, think I was in bed before 10pm. Slept like a rock too. 

Today is to be chilly this morning but sunny, so we`ll be out early and do our regular walk of around 6 miles. Hoping the sun makes an appearance early doors as it does make it feel less cool. 

No idea for food later, will wait till we come back in and decide then what`s for dinner. We do have some lovely Old Spot pork and leek sausages everyone likes, so might just do them for dinner.

Toast with preserves for breakfast before we head out.



























Have a wonderful Monday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Marvelous Monday homies.

Yay for a Monday to enjoy relaxing. Little one wants to go to First Watch, and older one wants to shop for some clothes. Perfect day for that, as week day schedule usually means less crowds, though this holiday one will have a bit more. But not anywhere like a Winter holiday crowd.

Wven with breakfast out, I highly doubt little one will be up, and have not heard her yet. So tea for me, and a little snack of a banana. I like a banana when just ripe. Mushy, nope, and it was one of the smallest I could find. It’s a fruit I only eat once in awhile. A one and done one too, as one is enough until in the mood some time much later. Nice you can buy just one or two. I did buy two, so I’m sure the men will eat the other one. Don’t think little one would.

Sweet the elopement, Schumi. So hard when they had to delay. Hope the sun came out while your walk this morning. Hope a cup of breakfast tea was with the toast.

Back to watching that big screen, and hoping I hear little one sooner rather than later.  For some reason, I’m a bit hungry now.  Sigh, neither kid has that up in the wee hours wake up time.  Hehe, nothing wrong with two breakfasts.


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CUGZycUA8es/
> 
> And then, the two  ate all the teachers & students up, yum!
> 
> some sort of shrimp for dinner. Thinking of trying one of orange stirfry recipes I have collected.
> 
> Spent most of morning setting up a more comprehensive dental exam for early November. Supposed to be presented with a few different treatment plans from which to choose. Struck me as being Akin to picking from column  A, b & C on a Chinese menu
> 
> put insurance company on notice re claims.  Let’s just say they were as cagey as ever as to committing to anything. Reminds me of my DSs & their love lives lol
> 
> 
> I tend to get the Greek & Roman Gods’ names mixed up.  Love the fables.  Still have a child’s large illustrated book all my boys & GD enjoyed on the bookshelf. Every now & then will pull it down for a short read myself
> 
> Another sunny beautiful day, near 80.  Have had a few brief showers with stunning rainbows
> 
> Daddy daughter trip time!  Am a fan of Great Wolf generally. Not the Sandusky, oh, location tho.  Geared toward single digit kids IMO.  Kalahari there is the bomb. Not sure if that’s a regional chain  all tend to have me wheezing from chlorine  after much time wishing for an inhaler
> 
> Can’t think of anyone I know with day off work here other than government workers.  Many schools now attend and save that day off as possible snow day or longer spring break
> 
> It’s a goodie.  I was shocked to see I broke well over 100 miles on last trip. If only I’d keep it up
> 
> I’ve been hearing it since she could speak.  Chip off the old blocks here lol.  She’s been one to do jump scares on us since a tot.  I’ve had to lay down the law, not when A person is climbing steps.  Otherwise, my home might have a few new permanent residents floating about lol


That bear video was sweet but unnerving too!




bobbie68 said:


> everyone I have a few minutes and wanted to pop in. It seems like everyone is starting to get ready for season change, some good changes and some so not good. It feels very weird for me here, I was in the pool yesterday, the outside temp was about 89-90 and the water temp was 84. I do like my pool water on the warmer side but I really need to continue for awhile for some exercising. I bought a snorkeling/scuba vest to wear. The upper body is the hard part for me, so I am going to see if that helps when the pool dips below 80. The weather here is getting drier now. There have been a few light showers here and there. I love the temps still in the high 80's.
> 
> Our hot tub spa came today . We have been waiting for about 9 months and can't wait. I find that therapy pools are great for me. This particular model has about 51 jets and each of the seats in individually controlled. It says it's a 6 seater but I probably wouldn't do more than 4. We are going to have to play with the temperature some of us like it hotter than others. My muscles will enjoy it.
> 
> I want to say I had a wonderful time meeting up with  Charade, Lynne, Robo, Sue, and Mac for dinners and park time. Everyone was so nice. I did get a chance to say hello to Dixuni and Keishashadow at their lunch which was nice. Look forward to more meet ups when peeps come to town. I finally got to see the Bourne show and The Horror Make up show. Brian and I enjoyed them and  thanks to Mac we learned a lot of tips on where to sit and what to look for. It made the experience  so much better.
> 
> We did stay at Sapphire in the 2 queen room with a kids suite in guest house  2. The lagoon view was nice and the room was clean. The Keurig didn't work in the room but that was okay. We did have one night of a noisy neighbor but that was it. The resort is pretty and we did get to spend a little pool time. I like the little store in the lobby. It had some hot food in a pinch and the free-style machine was good. The pool machine was awful, they don't keep up with the syrps. Overall nice trip next up will be back to PBH club level in January. The parks were busy on the weekend but slowed down during the week. I do have the Orlando Informere meet up in Novemeber with Patty, looking  forward to that.
> 
> I was off my healthy life style change last week. I started up today with the food choices and will get back to walking at night.
> 
> I have to go run Liv around and do some stuff. I hope everyone has a great day and night!


Enjoy that hot tub!!!  Even nicer after the long wait!




Charade67 said:


> We have countertops!!! Here’s a sneak peek. I’ll post full before and after pics once we get the floor done.
> 
> View attachment 611061


Very nice!!!



schumigirl said:


> Looks very nice Charade....I do hope you`re happy with the kitchen when it`s completed......
> 
> 
> 
> And another hot, well, very warm day ahead for us......it`ll be 60F at 7am, so in October I`ll take anyday. With that, heading out early again so we can walk before it gets too warm. I thought we`d be in warmer clothes now and wrapping up against the cooler temps, but this has been lovely for the time of year.
> 
> Turkey with salad sandwiches for lunch today and doing a bacon wrapped pork fillet tonight for dinner, I glaze the pork with a maple syrup and balsamic glaze, then do the same to the bacon and it adds a gorgeous flavour and beautiful colour too. Looking forward to that tonight.
> 
> After our walk going to pick up a new George Forman grill we ordered last night. I don`t use it to cook food generally, but mainly for grilled sandwiches as it does them so well. Mainly for my guys as they like a grilled sandwich more than I do.
> 
> Quick breakfast then out.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday all........ ​


We've been quite fortunate with our fall weather as well.  Looks as though the weekend forecast will bring us a cool down.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick early morning stop in
> 
> Just finished shuffling some papers.  My work is almost done already for the day.  Heading out early to pick up the family from the airport just after lunch.
> 
> Kids arrived late last night.  It was great that gd didn't make strange for too long.  It took her a whole 2 minutes before she wanted Grammie to come play on the floor with her.  She was upset when I had to leave to go to work this morning.  Good thing I only have to work this morning, pick up the family from the airport and take them to their air bnb, then wait for us to all meet at the restaurant and surprise dh and kick off the weekend.  Looking forward to spending time with my family not only celebrate dh's birthday, but my Mom turns 70 on the same day lol.  It's turkey birthday weekend palooza!!!
> 
> @Charade the counters looks great!!!  It's all starting to come together now.
> 
> Incase I  don't get to stop in much over the weekend...everyone have a great weekend....and stay safe!!!!
> View attachment 611246


Such a sweet little girl!!!




buckeev said:


> OK Ladies-n-Ghouls…Flights are booked, car reserved….Taking #1 Son to HHN for an “non-budgeted-for” Orlando trip 26th-29th…just the two of us- no “Evil Step Sisters!”…..Seriously contemplating 1 or 2 nights at either Dockside or Surfside. We’re kinda spoiled with the HRH & RPR perks- especially the EZ walking distance and boat proximity…and of course…Express. (Might do 1 night at one of them to double down on the EPS.) Actually, not even sure what my question is here!!!   Well, which Resort? (No wrong answer, I know.)!  Oh yeah…I may have mentioned this a while back, but the MAIN reason he wants to go is for the HHN PIZZA FRIES!!!  (World’s most expensive Pizza Fries!!!)  Also…anybody else crazy enough to battle the “final week” crowds?
> (I’m also put this on the Hotel Thread.  )


How fun!!!!   Love spur of the moment trips!!



keishashadow said:


> Busy day, has struck me that the longer one is away on vacation, the longer it takes to assimilate back into RLcolor me captain obvious
> 
> charade it’s really coming together nicely.  Don’t think I’ve ever seen that shade of counter top, striking.  What did u choose for floor?
> 
> 
> i’ve tried a few over the years.  One of my kids got me one that I swear took up my whole island.  Hated cleaning the greasy mess from Burgers   Never thought to use for grilled sandwiches.  Lucky if I eat a grilled cheese a couple times a year.  Did ask the mr for a Xmas present, one of those cast iron type with long handles that campers use over a open fire.  My mom used all the time on the gas stove.
> 
> adorable! Enjoy
> 
> oh what fun
> 
> never sat thru a whole episode for some reason
> 
> 
> that week is often reported as the busiest of the haunt season.   I ain’t afraid of no ghost. If it’s worse than crowds I’ve seen around Columbus Day weekend, will be rethinking my wisdom to book a 2nd trip around the same time period.
> 
> hell week was a serious consideration in the past, seems to have all but disappeared according to this:
> 
> https://www.floridasmart.com/articles/florida-public-school-calendars
> Had expected smaller crowds due to pandemic, despite the predicted pent up local demand.  Think many locals are taking their time re-emerging into the parks to interact with the out of state visitors   I Can’t argue that thought, the state is just working their way out of some horrific numbers.
> 
> I’m sure U doesn’t want to admit that crowds are down this year, after what was reported as early sellouts.  I Was told by different U employees that the TM calendar opened up for three HHN dates when I was there last week...Thursday, Friday & Sunday.  The individuals seemed thrilled for the extra date options to attend.
> 
> my thot it was designed to inflate the crowds to near normal capacity.  FOMO & all.  Going to guess they will carefully watch ‘their gate’ throughout the season & continue to do so.  Sunday was the slowest of the three nights we were there.
> 
> Had it’s moments for me.   A fan of a few houses.  Loved Haunting of Hill House as fan of the series.  Beetlejuice is a beautiful homage to the movie.  Would love to see it installed as permanent display in the parks.
> 
> overall, an average event for USO.  Still, head’s above what you find elsewhere.  Just had hoped for more bells & whistles for the 30th.  Obviously, satisfied enough for a repeat trip
> 
> my suggestions…
> 
> do stay & scream, can knock out 2 or 3 houses before the crowds start to flow thru the gate.
> 
> If doing pizza fries at Louies, might want to grab during the day.  Last sunday night waited nearly an hour for an order to appear on the table After the 8 pm theater show.  Unacceptable IMO.
> 
> If looking to trim costs, even if $20 or so more a night that the more far-flung properties you mentioned, consider booking either Adventura or CB.  CB is absolutely not my fav onsite resort by any means. Several on this thread do recommend it.
> 
> I added on 3 nights at SF after HHN.  Note to self, better to do the budget property first on a split trip lol.
> 
> i diid notice many people using the SF boat, then strolling thru it’s lobby & out the door to their various resorts last week.  Probably accounted for the much longer lines of people  at dock vs the other resorts.
> 
> FYI, years ago, they did check room keys now & again on HHN nights when boarding boat.  Didn’t see it this year.
> 
> Life is short, enjoy some special time with your son!


I would stay at SF in a heartbeat, but just cannot seem to give up EP.  If my vacation were longer in duration, I'd consider a split stay like you did.



Lynne G said:


> Aww, Buckeev, a son and me trip is just plain fun!   Sleep in, go to the parks later, and yep, make sure you saunter into a stay and scream section, to be released earlier then gate, and can knock out the further flung houses, at least 2 to 4, with low crowds.  And yep, I enjoyed those fries in Louie’s, standing in a shorter line for cash payment at lunch.  Not  too long a wait for food to get to me.  Was hot and delicious, in an AC conditioned room.
> 
> Ooh, car needed stuff, so without a boy driving car until Tuesday.  How nice is that that he, for some reason, my older one had no work hours tomorrow and Monday, and 5 hours mid day on Tuesday?  So while he may have momma’s card to pay for that repair, with promise to repay when paycheck got next week, he’ll be able to use my car to get to work on Tuesday, and may be driving with little one or my my brother will go with older one to retrieve that old car to live for another year,  I’m really hoping he gets a full time job before this yearly what else went wrong car visit, so he can afford a new car monthly payment.  And yay, that would means one less car off my car insurance.
> 
> Decided that good looking steak I picked up, was best to chop up very thinly and yum, cheesesteak dinner, with air fried stretchy mozzarella bites. Big triangles of that cheesy goodness, with cooked red sauce to dip them in, and of course, those kosher pickles are the other perfect side. Full, this Friday night.
> 
> Yay, the daughter has arrived to Pumpkin’s home. Family time is the best.
> 
> Nothing like a Friday evening where screen viewing and playing online will be through the wee hours. Well, for two of us.
> 
> Fabulous Friday feeling, though with news off sigh, more than I thought car bill. But hey, alarm turned off for more than two nights. Hallelujah!
> 
> Woot:!
> View attachment 611372
> 
> Hehe:
> View attachment 611373


Anything with mozza cheese and red sauce for the win!!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick evening stop in
> 
> Had a great evening.  DH was surprised to see family members walk into the restraint once we had arrived.  Had a great meal with lots of laughs and some gift opening.
> 
> His sister gifted him a special gift his mom had received when she turned 50.  So that brought tears to all our eyes.  It will now be passed to each family member who turns 50 for years to come.
> 
> Tomorrow I booked us to go to the pool.  The GD and nieces will have fun on the water slides and lazy river.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great Saturday.  I'll leave a light on for those who can't sleep and our friends across the pond.
> View attachment 611430


Sounds like a very special celebration!!  Glad DH was surprised!!



schumigirl said:


> This one has a fitted drip tray that`s removable, so if you were coking food I imagine it`s better.
> 
> We don`t eat a lot of grilled sandwiches, the odd lunchtime in winter they may want one , but not a staple in this house. But, I`m glad I have it for them alone, as I said, i doubt I`d use it for anything else.
> 
> Hell week fell in the middle of one of our trips years ago, it was indeed so much busier. We were so glad we could go multiple nights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a beautiful gift to treasure and then pass on.
> 
> Glad the evening went so well and have a fun day today with everyone.....and appreciated the light pumpkin.......pitch black here now in the mornings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to bed so early for a Friday night.........but, slept well despite it being warmer than usual. We had 60F during the night, again, not normal for us in October. Going to be another lovely day for us.
> 
> Our gardener is coming to do what he thinks may now not be the last cuttings of the lawns, but they do need doing and some tidying of the leaves falling, and he`s taking a load of wine that`s been made in the man shed down there. It`s not really for me.......
> 
> Going out walking this morning with two other couples and each bringing one of their adult kids too who enjoy the walks, so should be nice and will be a little longer than our usual when it`s just the 2 of us, and breakfast in the cafe afterwards which will be more of a brunch. Ideal as we`re going out to a country pub about an hour away from us tonight. And with the warmer weather should still get away with a summery dress rather than cooler clothes hopefully.
> 
> Love this place and it`s in a gorgeous little village I keep saying I`d like to move to, little more inland than I`m used to, but it`s beautiful. Pub is all home cooked food and if you don`t book you don`t get a table as it`s popular and folks come from miles around to eat there. They do very good steaks!
> 
> This afternoon we might watch the qualifying for the Turkish GP and still to decide what to wear tonight......still love that dressing up to go out for dinner.
> 
> Tea and a mini muffin first though........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday and have a lovely weekend
> 
> ​





macraven said:


> We will have weather in the 80’s all week
> Which means ac will still be on 24/7 like it has been since March
> I can handle the heat better then the cold so Georgia weather does suit me
> 
> When I lived in the north, I lived for warm weather !
> There were times back then we ran the furnace in September
> 
> Last week at this time, I was in the parks having fun
> 
> Now it seems it was almost a lifetime ago, haha
> 
> Hope all the homies have a great weekend!


We are in the sometimes need AC, sometimes need heat phase....
Keep sending the warm temps up north!  Not looking forward to winter




Metro West said:


> Good afternoon all! Had to work for a few hours this morning but now I'm home and relaxing. I got up very early this morning which I hate considering I don't work weekends.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well today.


I'm not an early riser at all...




Realfoodfans said:


> Good morning all.  Not read right back but good to see your kitchen is progressing Charade. Hopefully all done soon.
> 
> Keisha those cases are shocking to hear. Our concern here is more from sudden deaths in a number of people we’ve heard of. Highlighted obviously by our own dear friend. We receive updates on retired folks from our ICI/AZ days and certainly seems an increase in “younger” age retirees too. Perhaps coincidence.
> 
> Our outdoor work is at a standstill as our fencing contractor has had a sudden death in his family and he’s supporting his wife with that.  We are patient and have got a couple of indoor jobs done.  My favourite being a hanging dryer in the utility similar to one I had at our previous home.  Pulleys up to the ceiling and things dry so much better.
> 
> Looking forward to our Sunday meal today as son and DIL are coming over with baby X.  J & L are so excited!  We went to one of our butchers yesterday in a nearby village and chose leg of lamb and chicken (L doesn’t enjoy lamb).
> 
> Take care and stay safe everyone.


Enjoy your family time Real!




Lynne G said:


> Ah, still morning for Schumi and Julie, so Good Morning ladies. And ah, Metro is here, Good Morning to ya too.
> 
> I’m with L, no lamb for me. But ooh did smell that bacon, Schumi. Yum. And yeah, no sausage for me, but pancakes, yum, Metro.
> 
> 63 out and raining. I thought about turning on the heater, but even with at lower temp outside, the house does not feel as cold as it could be.  While I still have a throw on my lap, I’m not thinking ooh too cold in here. But that too cool feeling house is coming soon. Though as little one said, it’s nice to still be wearing shorts in the middle of October.  Yes it is.
> 
> And so, with that oh so nice no alarm needed tomorrow, it’s the get the ready to put the trash out tomorrow, as set that alarm then too. So today? Optional movement. Yay! And since I don’t remember when those kids went to bed, I just can’t sleep late most days I don’t need to be moving fast in the early morning. Thus, after that teapot was placed on the stove, put a load of wash on, then enjoyed some tea. Thinking of making eggs and bscon, to use up the rest of those eggs and as did buy bacon yesterday, well, why not. Any leftovers, older one will eat both, little one may be having a BLT, as we still have a tomato or two left, and she’s not a scrambled egg eater, particularly when it has peppers and cheese in those eggs.
> 
> Thus, sorry to hear fence is not quite done yet, Julie, but enjoy family time. Little X sounds so cute.
> 
> Schumi, nice to enjoy a walk, and how nice to have indoor outdoor dining.
> 
> With that, need to put another load of wash on, so have that most wonderful and happy Sunday.
> 
> Ooh, that’s louder rain.  Rainy Sunday?


Rainy Sunday on and off here too....enjoy your extra relaxation day!



Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I woke up at 7:00 today,fed the cat and went back to sleep until 9:00. Had a dream that Dh inherited a houseboat. We went to check it out and decided to keep it as a getaway home. It really needed updating though. The decor was very 1970’s.
> 
> 
> I’m already trying to figure out when I can go back.
> 
> Very appropriate for here too. Glad the dinner went well.
> 
> I can’t believe people are doing that again. You would think they would have learned by now.
> 
> 
> Our other indoor work is finally got to get started again this week after several interruptions. My sympathies to your contractor and his family.
> 
> I need to go get ready for church. I’m taking 2 dozen mini cheesecakes in a giant pink cupcake.
> 
> View attachment 611822
> 
> View attachment 611823


A houseboat?  That could be fun!

Cute container!




schumigirl said:


> Sounds perfect mac, and yes I`d have the A/C on too......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well hello again stranger!!
> 
> Glad to hear things are going so well with you and your family......it has been a heck of a time for sure.
> 
> That will be a very much appreciated gift for them I`m sure and yes, getting back to the parks will be lovely. But, so good to see you post and glad you`re going to be around some more.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner was a success. Rib roast was done to a tee......Tom and I enjoyed the much rarer centre, while the other 2 enjoyed more medium beef. Horseradish gravy went down well with 2 of us, other 2 not so much. Will stick to tried and tested favourites, glad I put it in a small individual gravy boat and not over the meat.
> 
> Got a lovely email from my goddaughter who had her wedding postponed last month. Her and her fiancee went to Barbados for 3 weeks and got married there!
> 
> So happy for them. They didn`t want to wait till next year and all the carry on trying to arrange times to suit everyone else....quite right too!
> 
> Spoke to her mum earlier and they were over the moon too, I was worried she`d be upset missing it, but they`re going to have a big celebration soon.
> 
> Time to make a pot of tea and maybe something sweet to go with it......


Such good news for your goddaughter!!!  Many congratulations to them both!!!




schumigirl said:


> Thank you mac!
> 
> They just wanted to be married and didn`t want to wait till next year, don`t blame them. I`m just looking forward to seeing their pictures now as it sounds idylic....barefoot on the beach!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the house warm and cosy too, but I am awful and a money waster apparently....or so I`m told by friends as I like the windows open even though the heating is on......lol......I do like fresh air in the house too. I`m not too much of  waster though, if it does get too cool, I will close them......but I won`t change now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another early night last night, think I was in bed before 10pm. Slept like a rock too.
> 
> Today is to be chilly this morning but sunny, so we`ll be out early and do our regular walk of around 6 miles. Hoping the sun makes an appearance early doors as it does make it feel less cool.
> 
> No idea for food later, will wait till we come back in and decide then what`s for dinner. We do have some lovely Old Spot pork and leek sausages everyone likes, so might just do them for dinner.
> 
> Toast with preserves for breakfast before we head out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday  ​


Our house seems to be insulated well, which is a very good thing in the winter, lol!  
I turned the AC off before bed last night and regret it....woke up with it much too hot inside the house!



Lynne G said:


> Marvelous Monday homies.
> 
> Yay for a Monday to enjoy relaxing. Little one wants to go to First Watch, and older one wants to shop for some clothes. Perfect day for that, as week day schedule usually means less crowds, though this holiday one will have a bit more. But not anywhere like a Winter holiday crowd.
> 
> Wven with breakfast out, I highly doubt little one will be up, and have not heard her yet. So tea for me, and a little snack of a banana. I like a banana when just ripe. Mushy, nope, and it was one of the smallest I could find. It’s a fruit I only eat once in awhile. A one and done one too, as one is enough until in the mood some time much later. Nice you can buy just one or two. I did buy two, so I’m sure the men will eat the other one. Don’t think little one would.
> 
> Sweet the elopement, Schumi. So hard when they had to delay. Hope the sun came out while your walk this morning. Hope a cup of breakfast tea was with the toast.
> 
> Back to watching that big screen, and hoping I hear little one sooner rather than later.  For some reason, I’m a bit hungry now.  Sigh, neither kid has that up in the wee hours wake up time.  Hehe, nothing wrong with two breakfasts.


I'd never heard of First Watch, so I googled it.  Apparently we one have about 45 minutes away.  May have to give it a try!









I hope everyone had a super weekend!!  

Friday wine tasting was successful...bought a case.  Will now be set for the Thanksgiving holiday.  

Saturday apple picking was fun too!  We picked a 1/2 peck of Strawberry apples, a 1/2 peck of Snow apples, and a 1/2 peck of Macoun apples.   A half gallon of apple cider juice, and a dozen apple cider donuts.  And two unbaked frozen apple pies, to be made for Thanksgiving. 
I'm guessing we went to the orchard hungry, lol!

Took DD grocery shopping on Sunday to get her stocked up again at her apartment for the week.  And then she was off...always studying to do.  
It was so nice to have a couple days with her!!


No day off for DH, so the usual weekday routine begins again here.
Happy Monday!!


----------



## schumigirl

Lori....us too with the weather. Just seen we may get snow soon!!! Seriously.....far too early for us, and considering we have had some glorious weather recently that was a surprise.

Fruit picking sounded like it went well, you did good!! And nice buying some wine.....one of the wine guys called us today and of course Tom just had to order some more.......I didn`t complain though!! We are getting a whole case of one we ordered last time and loved it......and they were doing a deal where if you bought 15 you got one "complimentary" lol....that`ll work. 

I wish wine tastings would come back to normal over here too. 

Have a great day Lori.........






Hoping the skies clear in an hour or so as we have had some rain, but we should see the Northern Lights tonight if the clouds do dissipate quickly.......we are so close to the sea so when they are visible we do see them clearly despite being a little further down the UK. They are quite remarkable to see even this far down. 

Made chicken piccata for dinner tonight, not the other 3`s favourite dish, but I like it and decided that was what it was.......I saw the faces and asked them what they were bringing to the table??? lol.....they ate it. I heard then grumble they don`t like lemon chicken dishes..... will make them something they love tomorrow night to make up for it. Although I didn`t see any empty plates!

Haven`t left the kitchen much today.....cooked or lounged on the sofa`s while the sun shone in, but will head through to the sitting room soon once we`ve had our pot of tea and strawberry shortcake.......a nice treat!


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Lori....us too with the weather. Just seen we may get snow soon!!! Seriously.....far too early for us, and considering we have had some glorious weather recently that was a surprise.
> 
> Fruit picking sounded like it went well, you did good!! And nice buying some wine.....one of the wine guys called us today and of course Tom just had to order some more.......I didn`t complain though!! We are getting a whole case of one we ordered last time and loved it......and they were doing a deal where if you bought 15 you got one "complimentary" lol....that`ll work.
> 
> I wish wine tastings would come back to normal over here too.
> 
> Have a great day Lori.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping the skies clear in an hour or so as we have had some rain, but we should see the Northern Lights tonight if the clouds do dissipate quickly.......we are so close to the sea so when they are visible we do see them clearly despite being a little further down the UK. They are quite remarkable to see even this far down.
> 
> Made chicken piccata for dinner tonight, not the other 3`s favourite dish, but I like it and decided that was what it was.......I saw the faces and asked them what they were bringing to the table??? lol.....they ate it. I heard then grumble they don`t like lemon chicken dishes..... will make them something they love tomorrow night to make up for it. Although I didn`t see any empty plates!
> 
> Haven`t left the kitchen much today.....cooked or lounged on the sofa`s while the sun shone in, but will head through to the sitting room soon once we`ve had our pot of tea and strawberry shortcake.......a nice treat!


I'm gonna have to agree about the lemon chicken dishes.  I got very sick once from ordering lemon chicken pasta from an Italian restaurant.   It wasn't likely the fault of the lemon....but the acidity was all I could taste when I threw up.  Ugh!   Never been able to eat lemon in a main or side dish since.
Lemonade and lemon desserts are ok though...


We can see the Northern Lights in the wintertime around here.  I'd still love to see them in Alaska someday...guessing it's much better there!



Making the dogs turkey thigh for dinner tonight and a few nights after.  
DH and I will have leftovers tonight.  I cooked enough for an army this weekend since my parents and DD were here.
Glad I ran my errands earlier.  The rain has moved in now and looks to hang around for the rest of the day.
Forgot the post office was closed today, so left my package in the car to take care of tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I'm gonna have to agree about the lemon chicken dishes.  I got very sick once from ordering lemon chicken pasta from an Italian restaurant.   It wasn't likely the fault of the lemon....but the acidity was all I could taste when I threw up.  Ugh!   Never been able to eat lemon in a main or side dish since.
> Lemonade and lemon desserts are ok though...
> 
> 
> We can see the Northern Lights in the wintertime around here.  I'd still love to see them in Alaska someday...guessing it's much better there!
> 
> 
> 
> Making the dogs turkey thigh for dinner tonight and a few nights after.
> DH and I will have leftovers tonight.  I cooked enough for an army this weekend since my parents and DD were here.
> Glad I ran my errands earlier.  The rain has moved in now and looks to hang around for the rest of the day.
> Forgot the post office was closed today, so left my package in the car to take care of tomorrow.



lol....it doesn`t take much to put one off a dish when you`ve had a bad reaction to it....I think most folks have had that happen. I adore lemon in everything but don`t usually make main meals like that unless it`s just for me, but just felt like it tonight as we also had a glut of lemons, so will make some lemon syllabub for tomorrow too and maybe a lemon drizzle cake......and that`s why I`ll never be skinny 

We`ve seen the Northern Lights twice from Norway and a lesser show in Sweden some years back, very impressive to see, but even from here they can be spectacular and some local photographers capture them beautifully.

Hope your rain clears soon.......I did think of you earlier when our weather mentioned snow.......I did think.......shouldn`t Wisconsin get it first.......lol....that sounds so mean!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

High 70s into 80s here again thru the end of the week with few showers woot,



schumigirl said:


> Got a lovely email from my goddaughter who had her wedding postponed last month. Her and her fiancee went to Barbados for 3 weeks and got married there!





schumigirl said:


> like the windows open even though the heating is on......lol......I do like fresh air in the house too.


Same, even in dead of winter I also crack windows in main areas of house daily for ten min or so.  As my grandma said back in middle of last century, it kills the germs & ‘hardens you up’   Not one to mess with what’s worked for my family thus far   Had to lol when I saw they were recommending lots of fresh air in air-tight homes during pandemic.  Tough old bird was ahead of her time!


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## Charade67

Happy Monday. Nothing much going on here today.

I asked B if she knew where she was going this weekend and she said no, but her dad told her to pack her swimsuits. I checked the weather report and then sent her this.




macraven said:


> We still have the ac on at home
> But will only be in the 80’s today so that means fall might be here at the end of the month


 Ours is on most of the time too. The temps can change so drastically during the week.



Tgrgrl said:


> Hi Friends!!! It's been for-evah since I last logged on. It's been a heck of a few last 19 months, huh? I am glad to report that (so far) we came through the pandemic unscathed and are all healthy and happy


 Welcome back. You just missed several of us. I am already trying to figure out when I can go back.



schumigirl said:


> Got a lovely email from my goddaughter who had her wedding postponed last month. Her and her fiancee went to Barbados for 3 weeks and got married there!


 Congratulations to the couple.



Lynne G said:


> Little one wants to go to First Watch,


 I had to look that up. We have one an hour away in Roanoke.



J'aime Paris said:


> I would stay at SF in a heartbeat, but just cannot seem to give up EP. If my vacation were longer in duration, I'd consider a split stay like you did.


 If you go during the end of September/beginning of October you won’t need an EP. Most of my rides were walk ons.



J'aime Paris said:


> Saturday apple picking was fun too! We picked a 1/2 peck of Strawberry apples, a 1/2 peck of Snow apples, and a 1/2 peck of Macoun apples. A half gallon of apple cider juice, and a dozen apple cider donuts. And two unbaked frozen apple pies, to be made for Thanksgiving.
> I'm guessing we went to the orchard hungry, lol!


 I need to find a local orchard. Dh loves apples but lately the ones in the store aren’t that great.



schumigirl said:


> Made chicken piccata for dinner tonight, not the other 3`s favourite dish, but I like it and decided that was what it was.......I saw the faces and asked them what they were bringing to the table??? lol.....they ate it. I heard then grumble they don`t like lemon chicken dishes..... will make them something they love tomorrow night to make up for it. Although I didn`t see any empty plates!


 I would be happy to eat your chicken piccata. I like it as long as the lemon isn’t super strong.



J'aime Paris said:


> I'm gonna have to agree about the lemon chicken dishes. I got very sick once from ordering lemon chicken pasta from an Italian restaurant. It wasn't likely the fault of the lemon....but the acidity was all I could taste when I threw up. Ugh! Never been able to eat lemon in a main or side dish since.


I sympathize. I have gone months and even as long as a year avoiding certain foods because I got sick the last time I ate them. I still can’t eat the pico de gallo at my favorite restaurant even though  I know that’s not what made me sick.

I am waiting for Dh to let me know if he will be home for dinner tonight. Usually he isn’t home until late on Mondays, but said he might come straight home from work today.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, we are going to get warmer at the end of the week, yay!  

Well trash out, alarm set, and keys given to older one. Here’s hoping his car is fixed and ready for pick up tomorrow, after his work.

We all did not know what for dinner, so ended up with pizza. It was good. Think ordering it on a Monday was better, as was ready quicker, and cooked just right. Mozzarella sticks were delicious too.

Ah yes, with Mac back to routine too, o can see a Taco Bell dinner tomorrow.

Yep, that back to routine, and thankful a shorter week.


----------



## macraven

Well it’s now Tuesday and caught up with reading the sans 

Guess I’m the only night owl here tonight
Think if our porch light was on it will help the late night homies to find their way in here …

It’s about time to tuck all to bed


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> High 70s into 80s here again thru the end of the week with few showers woot,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same, even in dead of winter I also crack windows in main areas of house daily for ten min or so.  As my grandma said back in middle of last century, it kills the germs & ‘hardens you up’   Not one to mess with what’s worked for my family thus far   Had to lol when I saw they were recommending lots of fresh air in air-tight homes during pandemic.  Tough old bird was ahead of her time!



I`d have liked your grandma! 

Maybe if I tell Tom Janet does the same thing he won`t give me that "stink eye" (love that expression) when I do open the windows while the heating is on lol......




keishashadow said:


> View attachment 612310



lol....haven`t seen that one before! I loved watching Columbo......




Charade67 said:


> Happy Monday. Nothing much going on here today.
> 
> I asked B if she knew where she was going this weekend and she said no, but her dad told her to pack her swimsuits. I checked the weather report and then sent her this.
> View attachment 612312
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to the couple.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be happy to eat your chicken piccata. I like it as long as the lemon isn’t super strong.



Hey....where`d you get that picture of my friend and I from back then......It actually could be!!! I miss high heels!!

Thank you....I can imagine how happy they are right now.

It`s not too lemony as you don`t want it to overpower the chicken, but just right. Hope you got something nice for dinner with your husband.







macraven said:


> Well it’s now Tuesday and caught up with reading the sans
> 
> Guess I’m the only night owl here tonight
> Think if our porch light was on it will help the late night homies to find their way in here …
> 
> It’s about time to tuck all to bed



Even with the lights from our porch shining through our hallway, I still managed to stub a toe a little this morning from the table in the hallway! Ouch.......

Sleep well mac........




Yep, slept again like a rock. I do wake around 5.30 though....who needs an alarm! Guess I`ve had enough sleep by then. 

Feel like making a quiche for lunch today, we have so many eggs left over and the next drop is due I know that.......not a fan of eating eggs for dinner so it`s only usually breakfast or baking we use them for, maybe a quiche will be nice today if I have time to make the pastry. Bacon and leek would work. I hate when I see brocolli in a quiche......bleurgh! 

Walking as usual this morning, supposed to just be dull and no rain, but we`ll see. 

Doing fish for dinner tonight, thinking of doing us each a sea bass if i can get them today, I`m sure I will. Thank goodness we all love fish! 

Not much else going on.....getting through my new book, it`s better than I thought it would be although 4 of the women have already given up on it.....lol.....I knew they would! Greek mythology isn`t for everyone. 


























Happy Tuesday!!!​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Mac’s dinner choice, may be at Taco Bell this Tuesday, even if it’s a fish eating night for Schumi.

Ah yes, that still up well before that sun. Not as cool as could be, as still not seeing the moon with the cloud cover. And another cloudy day we will have with that ooh shorts as high will be 70 in the afternoon. 61 out now, and our only rain chances are said to be on Saturday. So these clouds are just to make a gray looking day. But with Friday predicted to be partly cloudy and 82 the high, a nice weather warm up before the rain.

Terrific Taco Tuesday homies.  Back to that routine and ever happy enjoying tea.


----------



## Robo56

Good Tuesday morning Sans family 







J'aime Paris said:


> Tonight will be turkey tenderloins, acorn squash and the remainder of the fresh green beans. I'm planning on steak sandwiches tomorrow with peppers, mushrooms and onions (not for DH). And then slow cooking a pork shoulder for the weekend.



All your food sounds delicious. I need to come up with more options for meals.

I made your Apple Oatmeal cookies last week and they were a hit. Thank you for sharing the recipe with me Lori.



bobbie68 said:


> I want to say I had a wonderful time meeting up with Charade, Lynne, Robo, Sue, and Mac for dinners and park time. Everyone was so nice. I did get a chance to say hello to Dixuni and Keishashadow at their lunch which was nice. Look forward to more meet ups when peeps come to town. I finally got to see the Bourne show and The Horror Make up show. Brian and I enjoyed them and thanks to Mac we learned a lot of tips on where to sit and what to look for. It made the experience so much better.



Bobbie it was so nice meeting you too. I think it is so nice to meet up and have a nice time chatting and laughing.





Charade67 said:


> We have countertops!!! Here’s a sneak peek. I’ll post full before and after pics once we get the floor done.



The counter tops are beautiful. Great choice. Your floor choice is nice too. Look forward to seeing your before and after pictures.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Kids arrived late last night. It was great that gd didn't make strange for too long. It took her a whole 2 minutes before she wanted Grammie to come play on the floor with her. She was upset when I had to leave to go to work this morning. Good thing I only have to work this morning, pick up the family from the airport and take them to their air bnb, then wait for us to all meet at the restaurant and surprise dh and kick off the weekend. Looking forward to spending time with my family not only celebrate dh's birthday, but my Mom turns 70 on the same day lol. It's turkey birthday weekend palooza!!!



What a lovely surprise for your hubby and Mom. So nice you were able to get your family together for the celebrations. Your granddaughter is cute and don’t they grow so quickly.




keishashadow said:


> Busy day, has struck me that the longer one is away on vacation, the longer it takes to assimilate back into RLcolor me captain obvious



I have had a bit of a problem with that after this last trip. I was going to chalk it up to getting older.....not sure if that’s it or not. I had a wonderful vacation.




Charade67 said:


> I need to go get ready for church. I’m taking 2 dozen mini cheesecakes in a giant pink cupcake.



That is the cutest cupcake holder.




Tgrgrl said:


> Hi Friends!!! It's been for-evah since I last logged on. It's been a heck of a few last 19 months, huh? I am glad to report that (so far) we came through the pandemic unscathed and are all healthy and happy: Kids back in school for the 2nd full pandemic year, hubs finally allowed to return to his office in Orlando ( ok, maybe he isn't so happy about that, but...), I am back at work in person 3 days a week. We let our AP's lapse the last couple of years but they will be the "big gift" for the kids for Christmas this year so I will be on here more often looking for tips and possible meetups. Glad to "read" a lot of familiar names are still here as well!



Good to see you post again and so happy to hear your family faired well during the pandemic.

They will be over the moon with their AP Christmas gifts.




schumigirl said:


> Got a lovely email from my goddaughter who had her wedding postponed last month. Her and her fiancee went to Barbados for 3 weeks and got married there!



So nice to hear they were able to get married. I know the pandemic really made a mess things for a lot of couples wedding plans. Sending wishes of joy and happiness to the newlyweds.

Buckeev hope you and your son have a great trip to Universal for HHN.


I’am sitting in my favorite spot looking out the window having my coffee this morning. Miss Muffett comes to mind, but I don’t think even a spider could scare me off my perch this morning.....LOL

Went to grandsons football game Friday. It was Senior parents night for the football team. So before the game started the Senior football players  and their parents were introduced to the stadium. It was a nice little ceremony.

Thy won their football game 35 to 8.

Sadly I found out that my DIL mom passed away just before they arrived. It had been expected, but not this quick. I felt so sorry for my DIL. Loosing your mom is hard no matter how old you are.

We had a nice visit with grandson from Kentucky. He brought us some fresh eggs as they have chickens. He showed me pictures of the chicken house he built for them.

One of the eggs was huge compared to the others. I told him that chicken must have had a hard time laying that egg. He said it would be a double yolk egg and it was. He has a chicken that lays light green eggs. I told him we have a lady (Monyk) on the Disboards that shares stories about her chickens.

Granddaughter in law stamped the eggs with a chicken stamp.......LOL




Went to great-nephews birthday party week ago Saturday. He had such a fun time. It was such a nice celebration with family.

Grandson came over Sunday for a visit. I made Manhattan roast in the crockpot, mash potatoes and gravy,  Italian green beans, caprese salad and a pineapple upside down cake. I made a lot so I could send home a meal for son and DIL to have at home.

Granddaughter also came by and had supper with us. Her hubby was busy trying out for a semi-professional soccer team. He coaches high school soccer and plays on a local soccer league team and works a regular job. He’s is busy.

I have been busy doing things in the yard. The deer had eaten all the leaves off the Hosta’s and the oak leaf hydrangeas have died back so I have been trimming them down. I like to putter around in the yard.

I watched my little great-nephew yesterday morning. He is the sweetest little fellow.

We had a quick storm pass over yesterday evening. It brought with it some cooler temps. It was 66 when I woke up this morning. Looks like it will warm up again next two days then we drop down in the upper 60’s. It had been warm here so weather correction was do.

I put some ground sirloin out to thaw for spaghetti sauce. Don’t make pasta as much anymore, but will make some this evening.

Will get some more of trip report done today then I have a few things to do in the house.


Have a Great Tuesday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, enjoy hearing of family, Robo.  Hope the coffee was good as was in your HHN mug, I expect. Sweet to watch the little guy, and all the visits.  Yes, deer still around here.  Was going to store near my sisters, and was not that late in the day, and ooh those deer on the side of the road are real.  Glad they were too busy eating as we passed.  My sister has issues with them in her gardens, as they have no fear of coming next to the house.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally getting to do a stop in!!!

Was a very busy but great weekend with the whole family.  It was great to visit with everyone.  They live about a 12 hr drive away from us, so I don't get to see them often.  I  have missed out on most holidays and birthday celebrations. So it was nice to be able to spend this weekend and 2 milestone birthdays with everyone.  

House seems quiet now without  everyone in it - especially the littlest one.  She loved her Grammie this weekend.  Which is totally unusual for her...she isusually a Grandpa's girl.  This weekend she didn't want to have anything to do with him.  He was a little b*tt hurt  She also wasn't feeling the greatest and fighting off a cold.  Typical toddler who is going to daycare - always fighting a cold and building their immune systems.  

I was sad to have to go to work today.  Tonight we are heading out to a local steakhouse for supper to celebrate dh's actual birthday.  He opened the last of his gifts on Sunday when we were all together.  He loved it...and we are in the planning stages of a longer stay in Orlando/Daytona areas.  I was just planning a turn and burn long weekend trip...but now we are probably staying 7-10 days.  



keishashadow said:


> As projected, Covid has ramped up here. My mom is still ’enjoying’ that weekly nasal swab thanks to the (at Last count 15 more) infected/unvax employees Able to skirt the state edict, loophole based upon # of employees, each ‘hall’ in the community is classified as a separate entity.
> 
> daily infection numbers in our county back to March/April’s stats of 550 or so. Scary for the mr to come back to work and find 3 co-workers (in different departments, had no F2F contact with them at least) had died in a day or two of getting ill & being admitted to hospital. one of their wives has passed too, yes, there are minor children. informed Thursday that a handful more are now in the ICU. predictably, not a single one had vax. some good may come of it tho. Even the most hardened in their political beliefs say they are now finally considering getting the vaccine. Talk about taking the long way home.


Sigh.  It's just sad to see, hear and know people who have died or have gotten so sick from it.  Can we just rewind to 2018/2019 and fast-forward to 2023 to just be done with all of this already?  


Charade67 said:


> That's really sweet. I have something similar, but not as sweet. It's a coffee mug that has some statement about getting old on it. My father gave ot to my brother when he turned 50. My brother gave it to my BIL, who passed it on to my sister, who gave it to me. I've had it for almost 4 years. I'm the youngest, so I don't know where it will go from here.


It is a rock with the saying "50 isn't old if your a rock"   on it.  It's super cute.  It will sit on the floor by my front door.  


J'aime Paris said:


> Saturday apple picking was fun too! We picked a 1/2 peck of Strawberry apples, a 1/2 peck of Snow apples, and a 1/2 peck of Macoun apples. A half gallon of apple cider juice, and a dozen apple cider donuts. And two unbaked frozen apple pies, to be made for Thanksgiving.
> I'm guessing we went to the orchard hungry, lol!


'
That sounds like sooooooo much fun!!!  Your food over the weekend sounded delicious.  


schumigirl said:


> We`ve seen the Northern Lights twice from Norway and a lesser show in Sweden some years back, very impressive to see, but even from here they can be spectacular and some local photographers capture them beautifully.


We are lucky to have northern lights dance often here.  Apparently last night they were extremely active.  I have seen so many pictures posted on FB that people took with their cell phones and they look like professional photos 


Robo56 said:


> Sadly I found out that my DIL mom passed away just before they arrived. It had been expected, but not this quick. I felt so sorry for my DIL. Loosing your mom is hard no matter how old you are.


I'm sorry to hear about that.  Your right about loosing your mom.  It doesn't matter how old you are, it is a profound loss.  It sounds like you have a very busy weekend as well.  


Lynne G said:


> Yes, deer still around here. Was going to store near my sisters, and was not that late in the day, and ooh those deer on the side of the road are real. Glad they were too busy eating as we passed. My sister has issues with them in her gardens, as they have no fear of coming next to the house.


We have problem deer here as well.  The city even has put screening around trees and shrubs in some of the parks to try to salvage some of them from all the deer wandering through the city.  We have a small creek that runs through the city...and lots of wildlife live in and around there.  It is not uncommon to see deer, fox, rabbits, even the odd coyote as well while walking the walking trails that run along the creek.  I don't mind the wildlife...others not so much.  

Well, I should head out a grab some lunch.  Still have a few papers to shuffle today.  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Pumpkin‘s home with all the family, celebrating birthdays.  Enjoy that steak dinner tonight, and hope grandkid is feeling better.  Yeah, day care is where my kids built up their immune systems as well as DH and mine. 

Car is done, bill paid, and both kids will be coming home in my car and older one’s. I certainly can see little one stopping for food.  She was not impressed with cold pizza slices that were leftover from last night’s dinner.  Was okay for me.  Ooh and she’s better get some iced coffee for me, if she also stops at Starbucks, which I can see her going to that coffee shop too, on her way back home.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Tuesday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 612442
> 
> View attachment 612443
> 
> 
> 
> All your food sounds delicious. I need to come up with more options for meals.
> 
> I made your Apple Oatmeal cookies last week and they were a hit. Thank you for sharing the recipe with me Lori.
> 
> 
> 
> Bobbie it was so nice meeting you too. I think it is so nice to meet up and have a nice time chatting and laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The counter tops are beautiful. Great choice. Your floor choice is nice too. Look forward to seeing your before and after pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely surprise for your hubby and Mom. So nice you were able to get your family together for the celebrations. Your granddaughter is cute and don’t they grow so quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had a bit of a problem with that after this last trip. I was going to chalk it up to getting older.....not sure if that’s it or not. I had a wonderful vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the cutest cupcake holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you post again and so happy to hear your family faired well during the pandemic.
> 
> They will be over the moon with their AP Christmas gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to hear they were able to get married. I know the pandemic really made a mess things for a lot of couples wedding plans. Sending wishes of joy and happiness to the newlyweds.
> 
> Buckeev hope you and your son have a great trip to Universal for HHN.
> 
> 
> I’am sitting in my favorite spot looking out the window having my coffee this morning. Miss Muffett comes to mind, but I don’t think even a spider could scare me off my perch this morning.....LOL
> 
> Went to grandsons football game Friday. It was Senior parents night for the football team. So before the game started the Senior football players  and their parents were introduced to the stadium. It was a nice little ceremony.
> 
> Thy won their football game 35 to 8.
> 
> Sadly I found out that my DIL mom passed away just before they arrived. It had been expected, but not this quick. I felt so sorry for my DIL. Loosing your mom is hard no matter how old you are.
> 
> We had a nice visit with grandson from Kentucky. He brought us some fresh eggs as they have chickens. He showed me pictures of the chicken house he built for them.
> View attachment 612473
> One of the eggs was huge compared to the others. I told him that chicken must have had a hard time laying that egg. He said it would be a double yolk egg and it was. He has a chicken that lays light green eggs. I told him we have a lady (Monyk) on the Disboards that shares stories about her chickens.
> 
> Granddaughter in law stamped the eggs with a chicken stamp.......LOL
> 
> View attachment 612463
> 
> 
> Went to great-nephews birthday party week ago Saturday. He had such a fun time. It was such a nice celebration with family.
> 
> Grandson came over Sunday for a visit. I made Manhattan roast in the crockpot, mash potatoes and gravy,  Italian green beans, caprese salad and a pineapple upside down cake. I made a lot so I could send home a meal for son and DIL to have at home.
> 
> Granddaughter also came by and had supper with us. Her hubby was busy trying out for a semi-professional soccer team. He coaches high school soccer and plays on a local soccer league team and works a regular job. He’s is busy.
> 
> I have been busy doing things in the yard. The deer had eaten all the leaves off the Hosta’s and the oak leaf hydrangeas have died back so I have been trimming them down. I like to putter around in the yard.
> 
> I watched my little great-nephew yesterday morning. He is the sweetest little fellow.
> 
> We had a quick storm pass over yesterday evening. It brought with it some cooler temps. It was 66 when I woke up this morning. Looks like it will warm up again next two days then we drop down in the upper 60’s. It had been warm here so weather correction was do.
> 
> I put some ground sirloin out to thaw for spaghetti sauce. Don’t make pasta as much anymore, but will make some this evening.
> 
> Will get some more of trip report done today then I have a few things to do in the house.
> 
> 
> Have a Great Tuesday everyone.



Thank you Robbie.....yes, so many plans have gone for a Burton this last 18 months and weddings have taken a hit in so many places. But, everything happens for a reason and they are so happy now. 

You`ve had some lovely family time which is always special.......

Love the eggs and chicken coop.....the eggs from the farm next to us are light blue in colour at times, and yes, lots of double yolkers too. Tasiest eggs ever, will never buy store bought eggs again. 

Hope you`ve had a lovely day too.






Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally getting to do a stop in!!!
> 
> Was a very busy but great weekend with the whole family.  It was great to visit with everyone.  They live about a 12 hr drive away from us, so I don't get to see them often.  I  have missed out on most holidays and birthday celebrations. So it was nice to be able to spend this weekend and 2 milestone birthdays with everyone.
> 
> House seems quiet now without  everyone in it - especially the littlest one.  She loved her Grammie this weekend.  Which is totally unusual for her...she isusually a Grandpa's girl.  This weekend she didn't want to have anything to do with him.  He was a little b*tt hurt  She also wasn't feeling the greatest and fighting off a cold.  Typical toddler who is going to daycare - always fighting a cold and building their immune systems.
> 
> I was sad to have to go to work today.  Tonight we are heading out to a local steakhouse for supper to celebrate dh's actual birthday.  He opened the last of his gifts on Sunday when we were all together.  He loved it...and we are in the planning stages of a longer stay in Orlando/Daytona areas.  I was just planning a turn and burn long weekend trip...but now we are probably staying 7-10 days.
> 
> 
> Sigh.  It's just sad to see, hear and know people who have died or have gotten so sick from it.  Can we just rewind to 2018/2019 and fast-forward to 2023 to just be done with all of this already?
> 
> It is a rock with the saying "50 isn't old if your a rock"   on it.  It's super cute.  It will sit on the floor by my front door.
> '
> That sounds like sooooooo much fun!!!  Your food over the weekend sounded delicious.
> 
> We are lucky to have northern lights dance often here.  Apparently last night they were extremely active.  I have seen so many pictures posted on FB that people took with their cell phones and they look like professional photos
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about that.  Your right about loosing your mom.  It doesn't matter how old you are, it is a profound loss.  It sounds like you have a very busy weekend as well.
> 
> We have problem deer here as well.  The city even has put screening around trees and shrubs in some of the parks to try to salvage some of them from all the deer wandering through the city.  We have a small creek that runs through the city...and lots of wildlife live in and around there.  It is not uncommon to see deer, fox, rabbits, even the odd coyote as well while walking the walking trails that run along the creek.  I don't mind the wildlife...others not so much.
> 
> Well, I should head out a grab some lunch.  Still have a few papers to shuffle today.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!!



Family get togethers are the best, and spending time with the little one must have been wonderful. The celebrations sounded so good and you planned well. 

Yes, the Northern Lights were ultra visible in places last night due to the huge solar storm hitting us......yes, some beautiful images around. 

Enjoy the steakhouse tonight. 





Busy day today, but all fun things which was nice. 

Little colder than we thought, and did get caught in the rain just before we reached the car after our walk, but it was that drizzly stuff and not real rain. 

Friend popped in for a cuppa and a chat, stayed longer than planned as she always does. 

Enjoyed some beautiful sea bass for dinner and all 4 of us enjoy that, made a white wine sauce although it really is criminal to use a sauce for such a lovely fish, just had a little on the side. And enjoyed some lemon syllabub afterwards, yes everyone ate that despite grimacing at chicken piccata. 

Heating is on now......getting cooler here.


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. Slow day at work today. Nothing much to post about. 

I took a survey about my stay at Sapphire Falls and got an email response back today. They say they will address the skipped housekeeping issue. 



schumigirl said:


> Yep, slept again like a rock.


 I wish I could say that. I slept really well my first 2 nights at Universal though. 



Lynne G said:


> Terrific Taco Tuesday homies.


 I think we might actually have tacos tonight. 

Robo - You sound like you have been very busy with family. Congrats to your grandson and his team, and condolences to your DIL. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Tonight we are heading out to a local steakhouse for supper to celebrate dh's actual birthday.


 Happy birthday to him.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> It is a rock with the saying "50 isn't old if your a rock"  on it. It's super cute. It will sit on the floor by my front door.


 I don't know how I missed the rock.  Ok, so not quite as sweet as I originally thought. 

We have our contractors coming back on Friday. Hopefully soon we will have everything finished except for the floor. DH has decided that he wants to build a storage room under our stairs. We have been referring to it as the Harry Potter room. I think that project will have to wait awhile.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> lol....it doesn`t take much to put one off a dish when you`ve had a bad reaction to it....I think most folks have had that happen. I adore lemon in everything but don`t usually make main meals like that unless it`s just for me, but just felt like it tonight as we also had a glut of lemons, so will make some lemon syllabub for tomorrow too and maybe a lemon drizzle cake......and that`s why I`ll never be skinny
> 
> We`ve seen the Northern Lights twice from Norway and a lesser show in Sweden some years back, very impressive to see, but even from here they can be spectacular and some local photographers capture them beautifully.
> 
> Hope your rain clears soon.......I did think of you earlier when our weather mentioned snow.......I did think.......shouldn`t Wisconsin get it first.......lol....that sounds so mean!!!!


We might not be first for snow, but we will get more than our fair share of it!!  We average almost 50 inches each winter......plenty for me!   
 And that's way less that some of our Canada neighbors put up with.



keishashadow said:


> High 70s into 80s here again thru the end of the week with few showers woot,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same, even in dead of winter I also crack windows in main areas of house daily for ten min or so.  As my grandma said back in middle of last century, it kills the germs & ‘hardens you up’   Not one to mess with what’s worked for my family thus far   Had to lol when I saw they were recommending lots of fresh air in air-tight homes during pandemic.  Tough old bird was ahead of her time!


DHs grandma did the same thing.  Must have worked, since she lived such a long life.



Charade67 said:


> Happy Monday. Nothing much going on here today.
> 
> I asked B if she knew where she was going this weekend and she said no, but her dad told her to pack her swimsuits. I checked the weather report and then sent her this.
> View attachment 612312
> 
> Ours is on most of the time too. The temps can change so drastically during the week.
> 
> Welcome back. You just missed several of us. I am already trying to figure out when I can go back.
> 
> Congratulations to the couple.
> 
> I had to look that up. We have one an hour away in Roanoke.
> 
> If you go during the end of September/beginning of October you won’t need an EP. Most of my rides were walk ons.
> 
> I need to find a local orchard. Dh loves apples but lately the ones in the store aren’t that great.
> 
> I would be happy to eat your chicken piccata. I like it as long as the lemon isn’t super strong.
> 
> 
> I sympathize. I have gone months and even as long as a year avoiding certain foods because I got sick the last time I ate them. I still can’t eat the pico de gallo at my favorite restaurant even though  I know that’s not what made me sick.
> 
> I am waiting for Dh to let me know if he will be home for dinner tonight. Usually he isn’t home until late on Mondays, but said he might come straight home from work today.


Great 80s meme!



schumigirl said:


> I`d have liked your grandma!
> 
> Maybe if I tell Tom Janet does the same thing he won`t give me that "stink eye" (love that expression) when I do open the windows while the heating is on lol......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol....haven`t seen that one before! I loved watching Columbo......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey....where`d you get that picture of my friend and I from back then......It actually could be!!! I miss high heels!!
> 
> Thank you....I can imagine how happy they are right now.
> 
> It`s not too lemony as you don`t want it to overpower the chicken, but just right. Hope you got something nice for dinner with your husband.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with the lights from our porch shining through our hallway, I still managed to stub a toe a little this morning from the table in the hallway! Ouch.......
> 
> Sleep well mac........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, slept again like a rock. I do wake around 5.30 though....who needs an alarm! Guess I`ve had enough sleep by then.
> 
> Feel like making a quiche for lunch today, we have so many eggs left over and the next drop is due I know that.......not a fan of eating eggs for dinner so it`s only usually breakfast or baking we use them for, maybe a quiche will be nice today if I have time to make the pastry. Bacon and leek would work. I hate when I see brocolli in a quiche......bleurgh!
> 
> Walking as usual this morning, supposed to just be dull and no rain, but we`ll see.
> 
> Doing fish for dinner tonight, thinking of doing us each a sea bass if i can get them today, I`m sure I will. Thank goodness we all love fish!
> 
> Not much else going on.....getting through my new book, it`s better than I thought it would be although 4 of the women have already given up on it.....lol.....I knew they would! Greek mythology isn`t for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday!!!​


You're so lucky to have off the boat seafood at your doorstip!!



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 612395
> 
> Yay, Mac’s dinner choice, may be at Taco Bell this Tuesday, even if it’s a fish eating night for Schumi.
> 
> Ah yes, that still up well before that sun. Not as cool as could be, as still not seeing the moon with the cloud cover. And another cloudy day we will have with that ooh shorts as high will be 70 in the afternoon. 61 out now, and our only rain chances are said to be on Saturday. So these clouds are just to make a gray looking day. But with Friday predicted to be partly cloudy and 82 the high, a nice weather warm up before the rain.
> 
> Terrific Taco Tuesday homies.  Back to that routine and ever happy enjoying tea.



Never let your tea run out, lol!




Robo56 said:


> Good Tuesday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 612442
> 
> View attachment 612443
> 
> 
> 
> All your food sounds delicious. I need to come up with more options for meals.
> 
> I made your Apple Oatmeal cookies last week and they were a hit. Thank you for sharing the recipe with me Lori.
> 
> 
> 
> Bobbie it was so nice meeting you too. I think it is so nice to meet up and have a nice time chatting and laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The counter tops are beautiful. Great choice. Your floor choice is nice too. Look forward to seeing your before and after pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely surprise for your hubby and Mom. So nice you were able to get your family together for the celebrations. Your granddaughter is cute and don’t they grow so quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had a bit of a problem with that after this last trip. I was going to chalk it up to getting older.....not sure if that’s it or not. I had a wonderful vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the cutest cupcake holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you post again and so happy to hear your family faired well during the pandemic.
> 
> They will be over the moon with their AP Christmas gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to hear they were able to get married. I know the pandemic really made a mess things for a lot of couples wedding plans. Sending wishes of joy and happiness to the newlyweds.
> 
> Buckeev hope you and your son have a great trip to Universal for HHN.
> 
> 
> I’am sitting in my favorite spot looking out the window having my coffee this morning. Miss Muffett comes to mind, but I don’t think even a spider could scare me off my perch this morning.....LOL
> 
> Went to grandsons football game Friday. It was Senior parents night for the football team. So before the game started the Senior football players  and their parents were introduced to the stadium. It was a nice little ceremony.
> 
> Thy won their football game 35 to 8.
> 
> Sadly I found out that my DIL mom passed away just before they arrived. It had been expected, but not this quick. I felt so sorry for my DIL. Loosing your mom is hard no matter how old you are.
> 
> We had a nice visit with grandson from Kentucky. He brought us some fresh eggs as they have chickens. He showed me pictures of the chicken house he built for them.
> View attachment 612473
> One of the eggs was huge compared to the others. I told him that chicken must have had a hard time laying that egg. He said it would be a double yolk egg and it was. He has a chicken that lays light green eggs. I told him we have a lady (Monyk) on the Disboards that shares stories about her chickens.
> 
> Granddaughter in law stamped the eggs with a chicken stamp.......LOL
> 
> View attachment 612463
> 
> 
> Went to great-nephews birthday party week ago Saturday. He had such a fun time. It was such a nice celebration with family.
> 
> Grandson came over Sunday for a visit. I made Manhattan roast in the crockpot, mash potatoes and gravy,  Italian green beans, caprese salad and a pineapple upside down cake. I made a lot so I could send home a meal for son and DIL to have at home.
> 
> Granddaughter also came by and had supper with us. Her hubby was busy trying out for a semi-professional soccer team. He coaches high school soccer and plays on a local soccer league team and works a regular job. He’s is busy.
> 
> I have been busy doing things in the yard. The deer had eaten all the leaves off the Hosta’s and the oak leaf hydrangeas have died back so I have been trimming them down. I like to putter around in the yard.
> 
> I watched my little great-nephew yesterday morning. He is the sweetest little fellow.
> 
> We had a quick storm pass over yesterday evening. It brought with it some cooler temps. It was 66 when I woke up this morning. Looks like it will warm up again next two days then we drop down in the upper 60’s. It had been warm here so weather correction was do.
> 
> I put some ground sirloin out to thaw for spaghetti sauce. Don’t make pasta as much anymore, but will make some this evening.
> 
> Will get some more of trip report done today then I have a few things to do in the house.
> 
> 
> Have a Great Tuesday everyone.


You're welcome for the recipe!  They really are a super cookie!

I'm very sorry for the loss of DIL mother.  
My mom is a young 70, and I hope I have her for many years to come.  But one never really knows....

Love the chick stamp on the egg!  And yay for your grandson's football team!
Keep making those awesome memories!!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally getting to do a stop in!!!
> 
> Was a very busy but great weekend with the whole family.  It was great to visit with everyone.  They live about a 12 hr drive away from us, so I don't get to see them often.  I  have missed out on most holidays and birthday celebrations. So it was nice to be able to spend this weekend and 2 milestone birthdays with everyone.
> 
> House seems quiet now without  everyone in it - especially the littlest one.  She loved her Grammie this weekend.  Which is totally unusual for her...she isusually a Grandpa's girl.  This weekend she didn't want to have anything to do with him.  He was a little b*tt hurt  She also wasn't feeling the greatest and fighting off a cold.  Typical toddler who is going to daycare - always fighting a cold and building their immune systems.
> 
> I was sad to have to go to work today.  Tonight we are heading out to a local steakhouse for supper to celebrate dh's actual birthday.  He opened the last of his gifts on Sunday when we were all together.  He loved it...and we are in the planning stages of a longer stay in Orlando/Daytona areas.  I was just planning a turn and burn long weekend trip...but now we are probably staying 7-10 days.
> 
> 
> Sigh.  It's just sad to see, hear and know people who have died or have gotten so sick from it.  Can we just rewind to 2018/2019 and fast-forward to 2023 to just be done with all of this already?
> 
> It is a rock with the saying "50 isn't old if your a rock"   on it.  It's super cute.  It will sit on the floor by my front door.
> '
> That sounds like sooooooo much fun!!!  Your food over the weekend sounded delicious.
> 
> We are lucky to have northern lights dance often here.  Apparently last night they were extremely active.  I have seen so many pictures posted on FB that people took with their cell phones and they look like professional photos
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about that.  Your right about loosing your mom.  It doesn't matter how old you are, it is a profound loss.  It sounds like you have a very busy weekend as well.
> 
> We have problem deer here as well.  The city even has put screening around trees and shrubs in some of the parks to try to salvage some of them from all the deer wandering through the city.  We have a small creek that runs through the city...and lots of wildlife live in and around there.  It is not uncommon to see deer, fox, rabbits, even the odd coyote as well while walking the walking trails that run along the creek.  I don't mind the wildlife...others not so much.
> 
> Well, I should head out a grab some lunch.  Still have a few papers to shuffle today.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!!


Sounds like your DH is having an epic birthday, with a grand meal tonight to top it all off!

Glad you'll be able to extend your Florida trip....much deserved, and long awaited...

Grammie is #1          It has to be your turn to be granddaughters favorite every now and again, right?



schumigirl said:


> Thank you Robbie.....yes, so many plans have gone for a Burton this last 18 months and weddings have taken a hit in so many places. But, everything happens for a reason and they are so happy now.
> 
> You`ve had some lovely family time which is always special.......
> 
> Love the eggs and chicken coop.....the eggs from the farm next to us are light blue in colour at times, and yes, lots of double yolkers too. Tasiest eggs ever, will never buy store bought eggs again.
> 
> Hope you`ve had a lovely day too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family get togethers are the best, and spending time with the little one must have been wonderful. The celebrations sounded so good and you planned well.
> 
> Yes, the Northern Lights were ultra visible in places last night due to the huge solar storm hitting us......yes, some beautiful images around.
> 
> Enjoy the steakhouse tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busy day today, but all fun things which was nice.
> 
> Little colder than we thought, and did get caught in the rain just before we reached the car after our walk, but it was that drizzly stuff and not real rain.
> 
> Friend popped in for a cuppa and a chat, stayed longer than planned as she always does.
> 
> Enjoyed some beautiful sea bass for dinner and all 4 of us enjoy that, made a white wine sauce although it really is criminal to use a sauce for such a lovely fish, just had a little on the side. And enjoyed some lemon syllabub afterwards, yes everyone ate that despite grimacing at chicken piccata.
> 
> Heating is on now......getting cooler here.


I looked up lemon syllabub....now thats something I'd give a go!!




Charade67 said:


> Hello everyone. Slow day at work today. Nothing much to post about.
> 
> I took a survey about my stay at Sapphire Falls and got an email response back today. They say they will address the skipped housekeeping issue.
> 
> I wish I could say that. I slept really well my first 2 nights at Universal though.
> 
> I think we might actually have tacos tonight.
> 
> Robo - You sound like you have been very busy with family. Congrats to your grandson and his team, and condolences to your DIL.
> 
> Happy birthday to him.
> 
> I don't know how I missed the rock.  Ok, so not quite as sweet as I originally thought.
> 
> We have our contractors coming back on Friday. Hopefully soon we will have everything finished except for the floor. DH has decided that he wants to build a storage room under our stairs. We have been referring to it as the Harry Potter room. I think that project will have to wait awhile.


Wonderful that so much progress has been made on your home improvement projects!!







Dreary day, but managed to walk the dogs in between bouts of sprinkles.

Had my Pilates class, ran to the post office, picked up the dry cleaning, went to Costco, put gas in my vehicle and dropped a birthday gift off to a friend.  
Lucky gal and her DH are flying to North Carolina on Thursday for a long weekend getaway and seeing 
Zac Brown Band.

After being home for less than 30 minutes, got an alert that a prescription is ready at Walgreens.  Isn't that how some days go?  Probably just put that on tomorrows to-do list.

It's 5:05pm.....thinking of having a pre dinner cocktail or wine.  Decisions, decisions!
LOL!


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, I do like my tea, Paris.  Sounds like a busy day, and yep, once home, not feeling like going out again.  And while we do get snow where I live, I’d be more than happy to have that less than an inch total of snow Winter a few years ago, happen as the snow total for this Winter. 

Quiet night, as not much of interest on the screen.  Yay for a warmer, and maybe even seeing some sunny blue sky tomorrow.  But now, very dark, as the cloud cover has remained even as this evening has started.  At least with a cloud cover, the temps are not as cool in the overnight.


----------



## Charade67

I just booked another Disney vacation.  We haven't mentioned this to B yet. I'm thinking of surprising her at Christmas. Just haven't figured out what to do yet.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Great bites at Strongwater tonight and drinks!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Hello everyone. Slow day at work today. Nothing much to post about.
> 
> I took a survey about my stay at Sapphire Falls and got an email response back today. They say they will address the skipped housekeeping issue.
> 
> I wish I could say that. I slept really well my first 2 nights at Universal though.
> 
> I think we might actually have tacos tonight.
> 
> Robo - You sound like you have been very busy with family. Congrats to your grandson and his team, and condolences to your DIL.
> 
> Happy birthday to him.
> 
> I don't know how I missed the rock.  Ok, so not quite as sweet as I originally thought.
> 
> We have our contractors coming back on Friday. Hopefully soon we will have everything finished except for the floor. DH has decided that he wants to build a storage room under our stairs. We have been referring to it as the Harry Potter room. I think that project will have to wait awhile.



I hope you do get to sleep better.....I notice the more we walk the better I sleep.....but usually my sleep pattern is excellent anyway. It is horrible when you can`t sleep at all. 

Love the Harry Potter room!! We opened up the area under our stairs and it`s a little sitting area, well, it has two little chairs and a lamp. It was closed off when we moved in, they used it for vacuums and things like that, but we use a cupboard in the laundry room for those things, it looks much prettier this way. But, extra storage is always ideal. You`ll be so glad to see it all finished.





J'aime Paris said:


> We might not be first for snow, but we will get more than our fair share of it!!  We average almost 50 inches each winter......plenty for me!
> And that's way less that some of our Canada neighbors put up with.
> 
> 
> DHs grandma did the same thing.  Must have worked, since she lived such a long life.
> 
> 
> Great 80s meme!
> 
> 
> You're so lucky to have off the boat seafood at your doorstip!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 612549
> Never let your tea run out, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome for the recipe!  They really are a super cookie!
> 
> I'm very sorry for the loss of DIL mother.
> My mom is a young 70, and I hope I have her for many years to come.  But one never really knows....
> 
> Love the chick stamp on the egg!  And yay for your grandson's football team!
> Keep making those awesome memories!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like your DH is having an epic birthday, with a grand meal tonight to top it all off!
> 
> Glad you'll be able to extend your Florida trip....much deserved, and long awaited...
> 
> Grammie is #1          It has to be your turn to be granddaughters favorite every now and again, right?
> 
> 
> I looked up lemon syllabub....now thats something I'd give a go!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful that so much progress has been made on your home improvement projects!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreary day, but managed to walk the dogs in between bouts of sprinkles.
> 
> Had my Pilates class, ran to the post office, picked up the dry cleaning, went to Costco, put gas in my vehicle and dropped a birthday gift off to a friend.
> Lucky gal and her DH are flying to North Carolina on Thursday for a long weekend getaway and seeing
> Zac Brown Band.
> 
> After being home for less than 30 minutes, got an alert that a prescription is ready at Walgreens.  Isn't that how some days go?  Probably just put that on tomorrows to-do list.
> 
> It's 5:05pm.....thinking of having a pre dinner cocktail or wine.  Decisions, decisions!
> LOL!
> View attachment 612559



Oh yes, you do get a lot od snow, hope it stays away for a long time yet!! 

Well, the sea bass was from a fishmonger, we don`t get that off our coast, but yes, we love being able to buy the freshest of seafood so easily. 

Lemon syllabub is divine!!! It`s quite creamy, so you don`t really need a lot, although it`s hard to make small portions......lol.......

Pre dinner cocktail sounds ideal Lori......or wine, doesn`t matter which......glad you are enjoying the pilates class so much!





Charade67 said:


> I just booked another Disney vacation.  We haven't mentioned this to B yet. I'm thinking of surprising her at Christmas. Just haven't figured out what to do yet.



Quite right too Charade....that sounds like a lovely idea and your daughter will be so surprised! 





About 2 weeks till the clocks go back for us, but it`s already pitch black when I get up anyway. October is marching along now.....

Looks to be dry outside, will see what the sky looks like when it`s light, but think we`ll be ok to walk this morning, then, no idea, might be a day to catch up on some little jobs inside. And clearing older boots I no longer wear might be a good idea, we have some stuff for the charity store so they might as well get added too. 

Will have a slice of toast to keep me going till we get back from walking, friends are busy today so no meeting for brunch or lunch, shame as we all wanted to get back into our Wednesday lunch routine. 

And with that Wednesday is here again......almost the weekend....... 


























Have a wonderful Wednesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Schumi.  Hope the weather held for a nice long walk this morning.  Oh well, busy others for lunch, but I’m sure something good will be for lunch soon.  

Ah yes, dark, but hey, yep, a Wednesday, so:



Yay! The day of the week, camel’s soft colors are saying woot, warmer weekend for us, as still saying low 80’s the high on Friday. Woot, as get over this hump of a day, and yes indeed, that glorious weekend feeling is almost here.

But a repeat of a day is our weather this Wednesday. Cloudy day, with mid 70’s the high. Did put shorts on, but house feels a bit cool, so throw over my legs.

Yay for Charade booking Disney. Have a great trip as B will certainly will be excited. Nice gift. My friend has her under stairs area made for her dog, as then she can keep its bed and toys out of the way.

Ah yes, that most wonderful Wednesday homies.  And yep Paris, has already started with tea.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Charade67 said:


> I just booked another Disney vacation.  We haven't mentioned this to B yet. I'm thinking of surprising her at Christmas. Just haven't figured out what to do yet.


Awesome!!!!  I'm sure B will be thrilled!



schumigirl said:


> I hope you do get to sleep better.....I notice the more we walk the better I sleep.....but usually my sleep pattern is excellent anyway. It is horrible when you can`t sleep at all.
> 
> Love the Harry Potter room!! We opened up the area under our stairs and it`s a little sitting area, well, it has two little chairs and a lamp. It was closed off when we moved in, they used it for vacuums and things like that, but we use a cupboard in the laundry room for those things, it looks much prettier this way. But, extra storage is always ideal. You`ll be so glad to see it all finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, you do get a lot od snow, hope it stays away for a long time yet!!
> 
> Well, the sea bass was from a fishmonger, we don`t get that off our coast, but yes, we love being able to buy the freshest of seafood so easily.
> 
> Lemon syllabub is divine!!! It`s quite creamy, so you don`t really need a lot, although it`s hard to make small portions......lol.......
> 
> Pre dinner cocktail sounds ideal Lori......or wine, doesn`t matter which......glad you are enjoying the pilates class so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite right too Charade....that sounds like a lovely idea and your daughter will be so surprised!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 2 weeks till the clocks go back for us, but it`s already pitch black when I get up anyway. October is marching along now.....
> 
> Looks to be dry outside, will see what the sky looks like when it`s light, but think we`ll be ok to walk this morning, then, no idea, might be a day to catch up on some little jobs inside. And clearing older boots I no longer wear might be a good idea, we have some stuff for the charity store so they might as well get added too.
> 
> Will have a slice of toast to keep me going till we get back from walking, friends are busy today so no meeting for brunch or lunch, shame as we all wanted to get back into our Wednesday lunch routine.
> 
> And with that Wednesday is here again......almost the weekend.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday ​


I went with a cocktail....good choice I think!

The day we turn the clocks back is my least favorite day of the year.  I despise how early the darkness comes...throws me into a funk




Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Schumi.  Hope the weather held for a nice long walk this morning.  Oh well, busy others for lunch, but I’m sure something good will be for lunch soon.
> 
> Ah yes, dark, but hey, yep, a Wednesday, so:
> 
> View attachment 612660
> 
> Yay! The day of the week, camel’s soft colors are saying woot, warmer weekend for us, as still saying low 80’s the high on Friday. Woot, as get over this hump of a day, and yes indeed, that glorious weekend feeling is almost here.
> 
> But a repeat of a day is our weather this Wednesday. Cloudy day, with mid 70’s the high. Did put shorts on, but house feels a bit cool, so throw over my legs.
> 
> Yay for Charade booking Disney. Have a great trip as B will certainly will be excited. Nice gift. My friend has her under stairs area made for her dog, as then she can keep its bed and toys out of the way.
> 
> Ah yes, that most wonderful Wednesday homies.  And yep Paris, has already started with tea.


Good morning for a cuppa!  Ha, love the word cuppa!  Such a nice ring to the word.....Not sure if you can use cuppa for coffee, or only tea?








I have a 90 minute massage booked for this afternoon and I am excited!!!!!!
I'll get there early, to sit in the salt room for a bit.  And after, I'll hang out in the eucalyptus shower until I just about doze off.
I hope to leave the spa feeling like jelly!!

An appropriate Wednesday camel for me, lol!


----------



## Lynne G

A massage sounds heavenly, Paris.  I think I would use cuppa more for tea than coffee, but I do use a cup for both. Eh, I’d rather fall back in time than ahead.  But starting to be that time of year, left in the dark, home in the dark. 

Still gray looking out. DH once again asked if AC on. Um, no, but cool air coming through the vents. With 60’s the high predicted next week, I guess this weekend, heater will be turned on. That time of year. October is such a transition month. More cooler days than warmer, but can be everything from warmer then cooler, with days of rain, and one year, even snow that disrupted Halloween.

And so, a Wednesday it is.


----------



## keishashadow

Trekkies among us can now rejoice

90 y.o. William Shatner made it back from this morning’s space launch with only one minor side effect


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. I am at work and bored out of my mind. It is super slow today.
Dh and B are leaving this evening, so I want to go home and get the house cleaned so I don’t have to worry about it this weekend.




schumigirl said:


> Love the Harry Potter room!! We opened up the area under our stairs and it`s a little sitting area, well, it has two little chairs and a lamp. It was closed off when we moved in, they used it for vacuums and things like that, but we use a cupboard in the laundry room for those things, it looks much prettier this way. But, extra storage is always ideal. You`ll be so glad to see it all finished.


 We will probably use it as a coat closet. Dh has more coats and jackets than anyone else I know.



schumigirl said:


> About 2 weeks till the clocks go back for us, but it`s already pitch black when I get up anyway. October is marching along now....


 November 7 for us. I wish we would stop doing this. 



Lynne G said:


> Yay for Charade booking Disney. Have a great trip as B will certainly will be excited. Nice gift.


 I’m just happy that she still wants to go to Disney at her age. 



J'aime Paris said:


> The day we turn the clocks back is my least favorite day of the year. I despise how early the darkness comes...throws me into a funk


 Same here. 



J'aime Paris said:


> I have a 90 minute massage booked for this afternoon and I am excited!!!!!!
> I'll get there early, to sit in the salt room for a bit. And after, I'll hang out in the eucalyptus shower until I just about doze off.
> I hope to leave the spa feeling like jelly!!


 Sounds like a great way to spend the afternoon.

I am watching the clock and waiting for lunch.


----------



## Lynne G

keishashadow said:


> Trekkies among us can now rejoice
> 
> 90 y.o. William Shatner made it back from this morning’s space launch with only one minor side effect
> 
> View attachment 612731


 
Yep, watched them exiting live. Exciting.


----------



## keishashadow

Never did cross off all the to-do’s yesterday. Going to concentrate on household & financial stuff today & chill in leggings & an old HHN tshirt

derm appt stretched on yesterday, wound up with 3 dings on my face.  Taking great care to keep them doused in ointment & bandages to avoid dreaded scar.  Have been lucky there, the expected lack of pigment issues typically fade within a year or two if I keep the sunblock applied

set up for procedure early November that requires stitches etc. mandatory at practice to use their outpatient surgical center. Glad we have great health insurance lol

spent remainder of day at body garage. Had a gentle reminder from that insurer to handle the repairs from when the idiot backed into me at WM parking lot end of July

I had gone back & forth on doing repairs.  Car had subsequently passed state inspection. Thot it just needed scrapes rubbed out

nope, there’s a cracked bumper & grill. The front panelIs questionable ? they have suspicions something going on they won’t be able to verify until they rip it apart. Again, glad we have full insurance



J'aime Paris said:


> Anything with mozza cheese and red sauce for the win!!


I 2nd that emotion!


schumigirl said:


> I’d have liked your grandma!


She was a true Studda Bubba, complete with perpetual pristine white apron & a babushka.  I make a mean soup or two, her’s were heavenly 

I lament nobody bothered to write down her recipes


Robo56 said:


> Grandson came over Sunday for a visit. I made Manhattan roast in the crockpot, mash potatoes and gravy, Italian green beans, caprese salad and a pineapple upside down cake. I made a lot so I could send home a meal for son and DIL to have at home.


Need to Google that roast. Tried the Arkansas one with pepperchini. Not our cuppa despite enjoying the jarred peppers otherwise 


Charade67 said:


> DH has decided that he wants to build a storage room under our stairs.


Lol it’s the hime improvement version of Columba’s…just one more thing 


Charade67 said:


> I just booked another Disney vacation.  We haven't mentioned this to B yet. I'm thinking of surprising her at Christmas. Just haven't figured out what to do yet.


Nice! When are u planning on visiting.  
There always seems to be a post or two running on WDW side of boards here where people share their surprise announcements 


J'aime Paris said:


> have a 90 minute massage booked for this afternoon and I am excited!!!!!!


Aaaah enjoy


Lynne G said:


> Um, no, but cool air coming through the vents. With 60’s the high predicted next week, I guess this weekend, heater will be turned on.


Still mid 70s. Will be sad to see it s finally drop down to mid 60’s.  Won’t be turning that heat in anytime soon. Would like to avoid firing up the boiler for another month if possible


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> Nice! When are u planning on visiting.


March 13-18. It will be a quick trip and we are staying at the most budget resort. We are also thinking of going back to Disneyland when B graduates.


----------



## Charade67




----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick morning stop in   

Had an amazing dinner last night.  So tasty but was disappointed that they prime rib roast/steak was sold out by the time we got there - that's my favorite there.  Still had a tasty meal.  We took the boys, and were joined by his dad, sister and niece.  We didn't get to see them much over the weekend - so it was our thankgiving get together with them.  The boys were surprised we took them with us.  We typically don't take them to this place, as it's a little pricey - especially for teenage boys who would probably rather have pizza, burgers or tacos lol.  They enjoyed it!

DH headed out of town this morning for work for the rest of the week.  So it's just me and the boys.  It's left overs all week.  I have lots of turkey and ham left yet.  Tonight I'll probably whip up older ds's favorite meal - a ham/corn chowder and biscuits.  I will have to freeze the rest of the turkey and ham to use at a later date.  



Charade67 said:


> I just booked another Disney vacation. We haven't mentioned this to B yet. I'm thinking of surprising her at Christmas. Just haven't figured out what to do yet.


How fun!!!!  


schumigirl said:


> Love the Harry Potter room!! We opened up the area under our stairs and it`s a little sitting area, well, it has two little chairs and a lamp. It was closed off when we moved in, they used it for vacuums and things like that, but we use a cupboard in the laundry room for those things, it looks much prettier this way. But, extra storage is always ideal. You`ll be so glad to see it all finished.


That sounds like a lovely spot!!!  I love little corners like that!!!!  I have a small home with no corners to decorate like that.  Maybe some day 


Lynne G said:


> But a repeat of a day is our weather this Wednesday. Cloudy day, with mid 70’s the high. Did put shorts on, but house feels a bit cool, so throw over my legs.


I put my capris away finally, and pulled out my long pants this morning.  I put on my first pair of socks and wore shoes - instead of cute little kicks.  My feet were screaming as I slid the socks on this morning.  It's cool here now, with us only getting into the high single digits the past couple of weeks.  It's only going to get to 48F here for the next couple of weeks.  Hopefully that S-word stays away for a bit yet.  It's always great when kids don't have to bundle up in snowsuits to go trick or treating.  


J'aime Paris said:


> I have a 90 minute massage booked for this afternoon and I am excited!!!!!!
> I'll get there early, to sit in the salt room for a bit. And after, I'll hang out in the eucalyptus shower until I just about doze off.
> I hope to leave the spa feeling like jelly!!


That sounds AMAZING!!!!  Enjoy your time there!!!!


keishashadow said:


> derm appt stretched on yesterday, wound up with 3 dings on my face. Taking great care to keep them doused in ointment & bandages to avoid dreaded scar. Have been lucky there, the expected lack of pigment issues typically fade within a year or two if I keep the sunblock applied
> 
> set up for procedure early November that requires stitches etc. mandatory at practice to use their outpatient surgical center. Glad we have great health insurance lol
> 
> spent remainder of day at body garage. Had a gentle reminder from that insurer to handle the repairs from when the idiot backed into me at WM parking lot end of July
> 
> I had gone back & forth on doing repairs. Car had subsequently passed state inspection. Thot it just needed scrapes rubbed out
> 
> nope, there’s a cracked bumper & grill. The front panelIs questionable ? they have suspicions something going on they won’t be able to verify until they rip it apart. Again, glad we have full insurance


WOW  That was quite a bit of situations to deal with in one day!  I hope you heal fast...and get things sorted with your car.  

Well, I should shuffle some papers - seeing as they actually pay me to do that  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Can't focus today...I'm doing everything but shuffling papers lol

Good thing there are not big piles of papers to shuffle and file


----------



## Charade67

I’m going to leave work an hour early. I have nothing to do. I’ve been researching Disney stuff in my phone.


----------



## Lynne G

Haven’t had this in awhile, but made my own meatballs and cooked them with my made red sauce, with spaghetti noodles and fresh grated parmigiana cheese.  Full I am.  Was perfect as house felt a bit cool, but kitchen heated up nicely.

So glad I missed the rain when running out to buy the meat for the meatballs.

Hope all are having a good night.  And eek, Keisha, hope all is okay with all those medical appointments.  And car accident too.  Never a dull moment in your home.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade - lol, never want to be a red shirt on ST


Pumpkin1172 said:


> My feet were screaming as I slid the socks on this morning.


seriously, they feel like they are suffocating after free-ranging all summer.

that ‘they ran out of prime rib‘ is horrible.  Careful with developing the boys’ palates to the fancy stuff Lol.  Sounds like a lovely dinner 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> WOW That was quite a bit of situations to deal with in one day! I hope you heal fast...and get things sorted with your car.


Always seems like things go in cycles here, including medical appointments, almost there crossing off the backed up to-do list.  Good thing U sent me an email it was last call to renew my AP or I’d have forgotten


Lynne G said:


> Never a dull moment in your home.


lol keeps my blood flowing.  Now I’m hungry for spaghetti & meatballs.  Pickings are decidedly slim here.  mr working a double, thus far today I’ve eaten a package of ramen noodles i found in back of cupboard & the rest of a cucumber from salad the other day with cheese/ham/couple of crackers.  

wish i had cooked at this point.  believe i hear the Halloween candy calling to me From the dining room.  time to do some quality control & sample a Reese cup, maybe a peppermint patty too.  Snack sized, they don’t count, do they?


----------



## Lynne G

Nope already had a peppermint patty, with my evening tea, Keisha.  DH is teaching online, and all have to be quiet.  Hence watching with my ear buds in.


----------



## Charade67

Quiet night tonight with just me and Caspian. Dh and B should be in Williamsburg by now. 

I left work early today and took a nap when I got home. I woke up with an upset stomach.  For supper I decided I would just have some crackers and ginger ale. I went to Kroger and there was not a single box of saltine crackers on the shelf. So weird. I can't imagine why there would be a run on crackers. I had to go to Walmart instead. 



keishashadow said:


> derm appt stretched on yesterday, wound up with 3 dings on my face. Taking great care to keep them doused in ointment & bandages to avoid dreaded scar. Have been lucky there, the expected lack of pigment issues typically fade within a year or two if I keep the sunblock applied
> 
> set up for procedure early November that requires stitches etc. mandatory at practice to use their outpatient surgical center. Glad we have great health insurance lol
> 
> spent remainder of day at body garage. Had a gentle reminder from that insurer to handle the repairs from when the idiot backed into me at WM parking lot end of July
> 
> I had gone back & forth on doing repairs. Car had subsequently passed state inspection. Thot it just needed scrapes rubbed out
> 
> nope, there’s a cracked bumper & grill. The front panelIs questionable ? they have suspicions something going on they won’t be able to verify until they rip it apart. Again, glad we have full insurance


 Wow, what a day you had, Hope the medical appointments go well. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I put on my first pair of socks and wore shoes - instead of cute little kicks. My feet were screaming as I slid the socks on this morning.


 I must be odd. I still wear socks in the summer. I need to have something between my feet and the shoes. I mostly wear no shows. 



Lynne G said:


> Haven’t had this in awhile, but made my own meatballs and cooked them with my made red sauce, with spaghetti noodles and fresh grated parmigiana cheese. Full I am. Was perfect as house felt a bit cool, but kitchen heated up nicely.


Sounds really good. I have some meatballs in the freezer that I should do something with. 



keishashadow said:


> Charade - lol, never want to be a red shirt on ST


 B's dance studio has a spirit week each year where there are themed dress up days. Several years ago one of the themes was outer space. I dressed her up like a Star Trek red shirt. She had no clue. 

Nothing worth watching on TV tonight. I think I will see if I can find a movie to stream.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope B and her dad have fun today.  And hope Charade has enough work to make the day go fast. 

Schumi’s probably back from a nice long walk, and ready for lunch.

Julie probably had Louie out patrolling the yard.

Keisha probably is sleeping, at least I hope so. 

Metro’s probably up with me, as early bird homies we are. 

And so, even if no alcoholic drink in my hand at this moment, a cup of tea is.  Hence, join me in having a terrific Thirsty Thursday.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, and I bet Paris is feeling fine after her massage yesterday. Hope all is good, and having a terrific Thursday.


----------



## Charade67

Bored again at work today.

Ooh. Just got a call from my local Hallmark retailer. My wish list items will be available on Saturday. I ordered a Doctor Who ornament and one other. I have already forgotten what it was.


----------



## Lynne G

Aw, Charade, sorry not a busy day for you.  Guess more time to plan your family Soring trip.  And interestingly, little one does not get a Spring Break this coming Spring session, though they end early and will still have 3 of those silly random days off.  She is getting Thanksgiving week off though, with finals starting when they return from that Fall break.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> A massage sounds heavenly, Paris.  I think I would use cuppa more for tea than coffee, but I do use a cup for both. Eh, I’d rather fall back in time than ahead.  But starting to be that time of year, left in the dark, home in the dark.
> 
> Still gray looking out. DH once again asked if AC on. Um, no, but cool air coming through the vents. With 60’s the high predicted next week, I guess this weekend, heater will be turned on. That time of year. October is such a transition month. More cooler days than warmer, but can be everything from warmer then cooler, with days of rain, and one year, even snow that disrupted Halloween.
> 
> And so, a Wednesday it is.


I have the ability to "sleep in" and really enjoy the darker mornings.  But I understand it stinks when a person barely sees daylight due to work schedules/commute.




keishashadow said:


> Trekkies among us can now rejoice
> 
> 90 y.o. William Shatner made it back from this morning’s space launch with only one minor side effect
> 
> View attachment 612731


William Shatner is such an icon!  Love that he went full circle and flew to space!!




Charade67 said:


> Hello everyone. I am at work and bored out of my mind. It is super slow today.
> Dh and B are leaving this evening, so I want to go home and get the house cleaned so I don’t have to worry about it this weekend.
> 
> 
> We will probably use it as a coat closet. Dh has more coats and jackets than anyone else I know.
> 
> November 7 for us. I wish we would stop doing this.
> 
> I’m just happy that she still wants to go to Disney at her age.
> 
> Same here.
> 
> Sounds like a great way to spend the afternoon.
> 
> I am watching the clock and waiting for lunch.


I'd take DD to WDW for Spring Break in a heartbeat!!  This year she's talking about Spring Break with friends.  I get it...she's almost 23 and wants to do her thing with peers......someday I'll get her back!




keishashadow said:


> Never did cross off all the to-do’s yesterday. Going to concentrate on household & financial stuff today & chill in leggings & an old HHN tshirt
> 
> derm appt stretched on yesterday, wound up with 3 dings on my face.  Taking great care to keep them doused in ointment & bandages to avoid dreaded scar.  Have been lucky there, the expected lack of pigment issues typically fade within a year or two if I keep the sunblock applied
> 
> set up for procedure early November that requires stitches etc. mandatory at practice to use their outpatient surgical center. Glad we have great health insurance lol
> 
> spent remainder of day at body garage. Had a gentle reminder from that insurer to handle the repairs from when the idiot backed into me at WM parking lot end of July
> 
> I had gone back & forth on doing repairs.  Car had subsequently passed state inspection. Thot it just needed scrapes rubbed out
> 
> nope, there’s a cracked bumper & grill. The front panelIs questionable ? they have suspicions something going on they won’t be able to verify until they rip it apart. Again, glad we have full insurance
> 
> 
> I 2nd that emotion!
> 
> She was a true Studda Bubba, complete with perpetual pristine white apron & a babushka.  I make a mean soup or two, her’s were heavenly
> 
> I lament nobody bothered to write down her recipes
> 
> Need to Google that roast. Tried the Arkansas one with pepperchini. Not our cuppa despite enjoying the jarred peppers otherwise
> 
> Lol it’s the hime improvement version of Columba’s…just one more thing
> 
> Nice! When are u planning on visiting.
> There always seems to be a post or two running on WDW side of boards here where people share their surprise announcements
> 
> Aaaah enjoy
> 
> Still mid 70s. Will be sad to see it s finally drop down to mid 60’s.  Won’t be turning that heat in anytime soon. Would like to avoid firing up the boiler for another month if possible


I'm way to close with my dermatologist as well, ugh!  Thinking I'll end up with a few dings too in the years to come.   Too many days of lifeguarding and chasing that perfect tan with pale skin and blonde hair.



Charade67 said:


> March 13-18. It will be a quick trip and we are staying at the most budget resort. We are also thinking of going back to Disneyland when B graduates.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick morning stop in
> 
> Had an amazing dinner last night.  So tasty but was disappointed that they prime rib roast/steak was sold out by the time we got there - that's my favorite there.  Still had a tasty meal.  We took the boys, and were joined by his dad, sister and niece.  We didn't get to see them much over the weekend - so it was our thankgiving get together with them.  The boys were surprised we took them with us.  We typically don't take them to this place, as it's a little pricey - especially for teenage boys who would probably rather have pizza, burgers or tacos lol.  They enjoyed it!
> 
> DH headed out of town this morning for work for the rest of the week.  So it's just me and the boys.  It's left overs all week.  I have lots of turkey and ham left yet.  Tonight I'll probably whip up older ds's favorite meal - a ham/corn chowder and biscuits.  I will have to freeze the rest of the turkey and ham to use at a later date.
> 
> 
> How fun!!!!
> 
> That sounds like a lovely spot!!!  I love little corners like that!!!!  I have a small home with no corners to decorate like that.  Maybe some day
> 
> I put my capris away finally, and pulled out my long pants this morning.  I put on my first pair of socks and wore shoes - instead of cute little kicks.  My feet were screaming as I slid the socks on this morning.  It's cool here now, with us only getting into the high single digits the past couple of weeks.  It's only going to get to 48F here for the next couple of weeks.  Hopefully that S-word stays away for a bit yet.  It's always great when kids don't have to bundle up in snowsuits to go trick or treating.
> 
> That sounds AMAZING!!!!  Enjoy your time there!!!!
> 
> WOW  That was quite a bit of situations to deal with in one day!  I hope you heal fast...and get things sorted with your car.
> 
> Well, I should shuffle some papers - seeing as they actually pay me to do that
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!!


ooooh, Would you share the ham/corn chowder with biscuits recipe?  Sounds amazing!!




keishashadow said:


> Charade - lol, never want to be a red shirt on ST
> 
> seriously, they feel like they are suffocating after free-ranging all summer.
> 
> that ‘they ran out of prime rib‘ is horrible.  Careful with developing the boys’ palates to the fancy stuff Lol.  Sounds like a lovely dinner
> 
> Always seems like things go in cycles here, including medical appointments, almost there crossing off the backed up to-do list.  Good thing U sent me an email it was last call to renew my AP or I’d have forgotten
> 
> lol keeps my blood flowing.  Now I’m hungry for spaghetti & meatballs.  Pickings are decidedly slim here.  mr working a double, thus far today I’ve eaten a package of ramen noodles i found in back of cupboard & the rest of a cucumber from salad the other day with cheese/ham/couple of crackers.
> 
> wish i had cooked at this point.  believe i hear the Halloween candy calling to me From the dining room.  time to do some quality control & sample a Reese cup, maybe a peppermint patty too.  Snack sized, they don’t count, do they?


No judging here!  Candy anytime as an adult is A-OK!  Don't have to ask permission from anyone, lol!




Charade67 said:


> Quiet night tonight with just me and Caspian. Dh and B should be in Williamsburg by now.
> 
> I left work early today and took a nap when I got home. I woke up with an upset stomach.  For supper I decided I would just have some crackers and ginger ale. I went to Kroger and there was not a single box of saltine crackers on the shelf. So weird. I can't imagine why there would be a run on crackers. I had to go to Walmart instead.
> 
> Wow, what a day you had, Hope the medical appointments go well.
> 
> I must be odd. I still wear socks in the summer. I need to have something between my feet and the shoes. I mostly wear no shows.
> 
> Sounds really good. I have some meatballs in the freezer that I should do something with.
> 
> B's dance studio has a spirit week each year where there are themed dress up days. Several years ago one of the themes was outer space. I dressed her up like a Star Trek red shirt. She had no clue.
> 
> Nothing worth watching on TV tonight. I think I will see if I can find a movie to stream.


Enjoy your snuggles with Caspian!
Hope your DH and B have a super time!!!



Lynne G said:


> Hope B and her dad have fun today.  And hope Charade has enough work to make the day go fast.
> 
> Schumi’s probably back from a nice long walk, and ready for lunch.
> 
> Julie probably had Louie out patrolling the yard.
> 
> Keisha probably is sleeping, at least I hope so.
> 
> Metro’s probably up with me, as early bird homies we are.
> 
> And so, even if no alcoholic drink in my hand at this moment, a cup of tea is.  Hence, join me in having a terrific Thirsty Thursday.


I'm having my second cuppa coffee!  Happy Thirsty Thursday!



Lynne G said:


> Ooh, and I bet Paris is feeling fine after her massage yesterday. Hope all is good, and having a terrific Thursday.










The massage yesterday was incredible, and I slept like a baby last night!!!

This gal did a few different things, that were really good.  She asked if I'd like an aromatherapy scent under the face rest.  I chose peppermint, and it was so nice!  
She also put heating pads on different areas to warm them up before working the muscles.  And after massaging an area, she put a hot wet towel for a few minutes. 
It really elevated the whole session!!

Had some strawberry tea in the lounge after my massage before hitting the sauna and eucalyptus shower.  Treated myself to a few new products and one for DD.
Left the spa feeling a bit like this, lol!!






I'm going to the mall today.  I'd like to get a new outfit.  My BFF is having a 50th birthday party next weekend.  She's 12 looooong days older than me.....and I reminder her of it, lol!

Have a feeling the shopping is gonna go something like this!


Have a super day!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Good luck finding that outfit Paris.  Yeah, little one still likes to come with me, with mom paying, but that may soon be a friends trip as she finishes her undergrad classes.  

Ack, with such an early start, so is my breakfast.  Already ready for lunch.  Nothing leftover from last night.  And I assume older one will be wanting lunch soon too, as he works from after lunch until closing at 10 tonight.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Early morning stop in before the paper shuffling starts  

Came into work a little later this morning.  Good thing no one cares or holds me to the time clock.  The one good thing about my position.  I can set my own hours.  Had to take dh's truck to get a truck box liner sprayed on today.  It was a gift from his siblings for his birthday.  We were just talking about doing that - and then he got it as a gift for his bd.  I sure do like driving his truck.  I like the seat warmers on these cool mornings 

Not much in the plans for today or tonight.  Probably head out for a walk tonight.  It is supposed to be a pretty decent day today.  Hopefully the wind stays down.  Guess I should look into pricing for a membership at our city rec center.  I am wimpy and want to walk inside.  We don't have any big malls here - we have one small mall and it's way too crowded for me most times.  I had trouble going into there pre-covid lol.

@J'aime Paris - good luck with the shopping.  I would rather pick my eyes out with an ice pick than shop for jeans.  I'm glad your spa day was sooo wonderful. 

@Charade 67  -  Enjoy the quite time with Caspian.  It sounds like B and your dh will have a wonderful get away. 

@Lynne G - our dd at 27 will always come along if we are paying  Kids 

Well...I  should get started on shuffling some papers and creating spreadsheets.   I'm still not totally focused on work.  I keep getting side tracked with things to look up for our Florida trip!!! 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Charade67

Home from work and trying to do a little cleaning. Our contractor just stopped by to measure our fireplace. I am so excited about getting a mantle. It’s going to be very simple, but I am just happy to have somewhere to place pictures or hang Christmas stockings. (Note to self: google ideas for decorating a mantle for Christmas.)




Lynne G said:


> Aw, Charade, sorry not a busy day for you.  Guess more time to plan your family Soring trip.  And interestingly, little one does not get a Spring Break this coming Spring session, though they end early and will still have 3 of those silly random days off.  She is getting Thanksgiving week off though, with finals starting when they return from that Fall break.


 Bummer that she doesn’t get a spring break. B gets today and tomorrow for fall break,Thanksgiving week, and spring break. 



J'aime Paris said:


> I'd take DD to WDW for Spring Break in a heartbeat!! This year she's talking about Spring Break with friends. I get it...she's almost 23 and wants to do her thing with peers......someday I'll get her back!


 B will be 21 when we go to Disney. I am happy that she still wants to do things with us. I know it won’t be long before she wants to take trips with her friends. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well...I should get started on shuffling some papers and creating spreadsheets. I'm still not totally focused on work. I keep getting side tracked with things to look up for our Florida trip!!!


I know what you mean. Im already looking at stuff for Disney. I made our park reservations already.

I guess I should get back to cleaning. I have laundry to do too.

Saw this on the UOAP Facebook page. The math nerd in me loves it.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Good luck finding that outfit Paris.  Yeah, little one still likes to come with me, with mom paying, but that may soon be a friends trip as she finishes her undergrad classes.
> 
> Ack, with such an early start, so is my breakfast.  Already ready for lunch.  Nothing leftover from last night.  And I assume older one will be wanting lunch soon too, as he works from after lunch until closing at 10 tonight.


No luck with the outfit yet.  I rarely find something I like on the first trip.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Early morning stop in before the paper shuffling starts
> 
> Came into work a little later this morning.  Good thing no one cares or holds me to the time clock.  The one good thing about my position.  I can set my own hours.  Had to take dh's truck to get a truck box liner sprayed on today.  It was a gift from his siblings for his birthday.  We were just talking about doing that - and then he got it as a gift for his bd.  I sure do like driving his truck.  I like the seat warmers on these cool mornings
> 
> Not much in the plans for today or tonight.  Probably head out for a walk tonight.  It is supposed to be a pretty decent day today.  Hopefully the wind stays down.  Guess I should look into pricing for a membership at our city rec center.  I am wimpy and want to walk inside.  We don't have any big malls here - we have one small mall and it's way too crowded for me most times.  I had trouble going into there pre-covid lol.
> 
> @J'aime Paris - good luck with the shopping.  I would rather pick my eyes out with an ice pick than shop for jeans.  I'm glad your spa day was sooo wonderful.
> 
> @Charade 67  -  Enjoy the quite time with Caspian.  It sounds like B and your dh will have a wonderful get away.
> 
> @Lynne G - our dd at 27 will always come along if we are paying  Kids
> 
> Well...I  should get started on shuffling some papers and creating spreadsheets.   I'm still not totally focused on work.  I keep getting side tracked with things to look up for our Florida trip!!!
> 
> Have a great day everyone


I'm also a wimp outside when it gets too cold.  The little dog agrees with me, the big dog does not, lol!  She gets plenty of snowy zoomies all around the yard when I won't walk.






I didn't spend much time at the mall.  It was sprinkling when I left the house, and beautifully sunny when I got to the mall.  I looked at a couple stores, and thought "what the heck am I doing inside right now"??

I went back home and took the dogs for a walk.
We took a short break for Barney, and Hatley occupied herself with rolling around in the leaves.  She can entertain herself easily whenever outdoors!


----------



## Lynne G

Well, what do you do with red sauce leftover?  Cook chicken up and bacon, so chicken bacon parmigiana.  And no pasta left, so over mashed taters.  Happy little one, as she’s not only a pasta and noodle fan, but also mashed taters too.  And so, with both men working late, leftovers of all but not much taters or bacon left.  No matter, we have bread, so I can see them both making sandwiches out of the chicken.  

Does not help where your mom is, Keisha, but for the first time both state and City have 70 percent vaccinated adults.  

And starting to get that Friday feeling:  



Yay! Yay! Yay!  It is good news Friday is tomorrow.

And will be a cool overnight, as finally a clear enough sky to see the moon so bright in the night’s sky.  But when I wake up, those pants are not going to be worn. Yay for high temp to be a close to record breaking 82 degrees as the high tomorrow.  Double woot:  Woot! Woot!


----------



## soniam

Finally getting time to post. We got back late Monday night, and I have been busy with chores and errands. I arrived Thursday morning without any issues. I got up at 2am, left for airport about 4am, flight left at 6am, sort of slept on the plane, and landed about 9:30am. Got to Hard Rock, checked in (room wasn't ready), rearranged stuff to take into the parks, had bell services watch my bags while I changed into shorts, left my bags with them, and got a bunch of tickets and new APs. Around noon, I met up with @Sue M in the lobby. We talked for a bit. It was great to meet you  Headed into the park for lunch at Today Cafe; I hadn't really eaten breakfast. Got the big apple cheese. I walked around and took some pictures, then headed to San Francisco Bakery for the pumpkin puff. It was really good. I didn't do any rides, just walked around, took pictures, went to the Tribute Store. I bought some additional fog candles, since mine burned way to fast at home before the trip. I was going to go to IOA via Hogwart's Express between 1 and 2pm, but the regular wait was 90 minutes. I figured it would still be long with EP. I killed some more time at Studios. I killed more time in City Walk at the new legacy and park stores.

I wanted to do Stay & Scream and get into the park before it closed at 5pm; otherwise, I was going to have to wait until closer to 7pm to enter due to long lines at the gates. It was around 3:30, and I still hadn't gotten the text for my room. I decided to hang out in the AC in the Hard Rock lobby until the official 4pm check in time. Saw @Sue M again, and we chatted. It was a little after 4pm and still no text. I was getting anxious and thought I was going to have to switch out my stuff, keep bags at bell services, head to the park for HHN, and check in after HHN. Sue talked me off the ledge and convinced me to try the Rewards desk. It was just about 4:30pm. They got me a room within about 5 minutes. I ran to bell services, got my bags, and booked it to my room. Dropped my bags in the room and switched out gear for the night. I made it into Stay & Scream 10 minutes before the park closed.

Did Hill House via Stay & Scream. It wasn't a good run. Too many scares not happening (maybe actors weren't in place yet) and too dark for my eyes. I have never had that problem before, but Hill House is very dark and very detailed. I had HHN Express Pass or an RIP tour for the whole trip. I did more houses via EP and tried to take pictures. I had forgotten my poncho in my haste, so I had to buy one at the Kwik-E-Mart. Luckily, I bought one, because it started raining pretty good at one point. I actually had to pull out the rain cover for my photo backpack. I got the pumpkin guts and bog slime drink at the Wicked Growth food booth. The food was excellent and felt kind of healthy and light. The tombstone cake I got from the Tribute Store was horribly sweet. It had a bunch of chocolate marshmallow cream in it. The cake part was good, and it needed more of that and less of the really sweet stuff. I only ate about half of it. One of my local friends met me after 9pm. She didn't have EP, so we did a few houses with shorter waits. She headed out for work the next day. There were only 4 houses that I hadn't done, so I went ahead and did them with EP. I ended up leaving the park about 1:30am. I didn't get to bed until 2:30am, because I wanted to get my stuff organized and ready for the next day. So, that was a little more than 24 hours up. I slept in until about 10:30am.

Hope everyone is doing well. I will update more later.


----------



## macraven

Seems like a million years since I was at hhn….
And I have been gone a week now from my trip.

As I read how those at the park now talk about the parks, makes me realize I missed out on a lot of the rides on the past trip

Guess since I was there back in February, did rides and shows the entire time back then and took a pass on many of them this month

Playing catch up tonight on how all the homies are doing.

Still have the ac on at home but humidity is not bad here
Temps are now holding at mid 80’s but due a cold front to change that on this coming weekend

I don’t plan to go back to UO until next fall but hope to meet more homies next year when I go

It was great fun to meet many of you this past trip

Have your people call my people when you are going next fall
Would love to meet up with you.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning, I was up way too early today. This morning should be busy. I have the painter, contractor, and pest control coming. I found little ants in my kitchen yesterday. Gotta put a stop to that.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay for both services helping you Charade, but sorry to hear up too early.  

Eh for me, always up and online before the sun is up.

But a woot is here.



Oh yes I am. And a shorter day for me, pay day, and the warmest day, with glorious sunshine, and 82 the high. Yes, shorts are on, and since have a longer lunchtime, longer walk in that glorious sunshine warmth.

Hehe, and already turned that alarm off, though I still may be awake early the next two days. Difference is, on those days, no need to get up as fast.

The most Fabulous Friday homies.  And Good  Morning from me too.


----------



## keishashadow

Mr slept in, time to get that bacon a-going.  Haven’t had any in weeks.  Tried to resist paying $7 a pound for it.  Resistance is futile.



J'aime Paris said:


> I'm way to close with my dermatologist as well, ugh! Thinking I'll end up with a few dings too in the years to come. Too many days of lifeguarding and chasing that perfect tan with pale skin and blonde hair.


i can picture you as a lifeguard!  That spa day sounds heavenly.  

Yes, they aren’t kidding when they say your past will come back to haunt you.  mr insisted i go back to derm for recheck yesterday as some spots were looking wonky.  glad I listened to him, sent home with antibiotics that already look as tho they are helping the cause .  Not to deter anyone from getting things checked out, my 1st go-round with anything out of the norm after a procedure.  Pretty good odds 


J'aime Paris said:


> We took a short break for Barney, and Hatley occupied herself with rolling around in the leaves. She can entertain herself easily whenever outdoors!


such cuties!  Do u do sweaters or holiday costume sort of thing for them?


Lynne G said:


> Cook chicken up and bacon, so chicken bacon parmigiana.


can’t say I’ve ever considered that tweak.  I generally make my own sauce, freeze in portioned containers, but not above using leftover as dipping sauce for, whatever


Lynne G said:


> Does not help where your mom is, Keisha, but for the first time both state and City have 70 percent vaccinated adults.


same here, initially read just 1st vaccine, just heard on tube that’s ’fully’ vaccinated.  Assume that equates to 2, soon to be 3 now.  Gotta keep up.  Need to remember to work in flu shot here, think it’s really going to be a year for it


soniam said:


> I bought some additional fog candles, since mine burned way to fast at home before the trip.


i couldn’t decide upon a scent.  Most seemed a bit too faint for my liking.  Probably will grab Frankenstein one.  I didn’t have my glasses, couldn’t see the maker.  Not the biggest fan of what seems to be a very light wax melt scent of Magic Candle, other than the HM one


soniam said:


> Did Hill House via Stay & Scream. It wasn't a good run. Too many scares not happening (maybe actors weren't in place yet) and too dark for my eyes.


That happens often to me early on in night.  Will say by my third night my opinion of the houses had improved.  appears that more than a few of the new scareactors had tapped out after two weeks, or less, on the job.  Since it probably takes them a bit to get familiar with their roles, hoping to see things continue on upward tread There.


----------



## macraven

Welcome back to Orlando schumi!
I read the new release this morning


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Welcome back to Orlando schumi!
> I read the new release this morning


That would be such wonderful news!  Haven’t seen any update


----------



## J'aime Paris

macraven said:


> Welcome back to Orlando schumi!
> I read the new release this morning


How did I miss this???
So excited for Carole and Tom


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally it's Friday  The week went fast/slow at the same time if that makes sense.  All I can say, is I'm looking forward to a quiet low key weekend.  

Not sure what is all in store for the weekend.  Dh is hopefully back very late (close to midnight) tonight.  They are hoping to go out to do some hunting tomorrow afternoon and Sunday.  I will probably putter, clean, cook and maybe organize some areas of the house.  We will see how warm it gets, I should get outside to do one final window washing session in yet before winter sets in.  Those outside windows need a good clean before that fluffy white stuff hits.  Other than that...not much on my to-do list.  Maybe start a new quilt for the granddaughter.  



Charade67 said:


> This morning should be busy. I have the painter, contractor, and pest control coming. I found little ants in my kitchen yesterday. Gotta put a stop to that.


That sounds like a busy morning.  I hate ants.  They are the one insect that we are continually battling in our yard and around the house.  


Lynne G said:


> Oh yes I am. And a shorter day for me, pay day, and the warmest day, with glorious sunshine, and 82 the high. Yes, shorts are on, and since have a longer lunchtime, longer walk in that glorious sunshine warmth.


Enjoy the beautiful day!!!!!


keishashadow said:


> Yes, they aren’t kidding when they say your past will come back to haunt you. mr insisted i go back to derm for recheck yesterday as some spots were looking wonky. glad I listened to him, sent home with antibiotics that already look as tho they are helping the cause . Not to deter anyone from getting things checked out, my 1st go-round with anything out of the norm after a procedure. Pretty good odds


Yup...we are always checking and rechecking spots on us as well.  I'm waiting for the day when I will have to have some removed.  So far - nothing yet.  I'm counting my lucky stars for that so far.  


keishashadow said:


> That would be such wonderful news! Haven’t seen any update


I believe Nov 8 is the date that the boarders open up for full vaccinated travelers.  It's great for some of us crazy canucks who were waiting for the land boarder to open.  I'm still crossing my fingers that my mixed vaccinations will be " accepted " as fully vaccinated.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> That would be such wonderful news!  Haven’t seen any update


I read about it on the internet this morning
Saw the ad for booking flights with British airlines for November


----------



## macraven

And it was posted in the Dis Daily Updates this morning.
Once I saw it on the internet, went to Jackie’s daily site and she had the info listed there also

I check her site morning and daily for new changes


----------



## schumigirl

Thank you ladies!!! 

mac, yes, news of the borders opening up to us in the UK was all over the news here since around 1pm-ish our time.......we were down at our friends stables but did get a call from another friend this time to let us know........you know we barely have internet down at the stables.

Very exciting news for so many people.......



Silence is golden at times it seems.........


----------



## Metro West

Good afternoon all and the weekend is almost here! We are having a real cool down here in Florida starting Sunday and lasting all next week. Highs in the low to mid 80s and lows in the mid 60s. 

I miss the leaves changing this time of year...that was always so pretty back home but that's about all.

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> i couldn’t decide upon a scent.  Most seemed a bit too faint for my liking.  Probably will grab Frankenstein one.  I didn’t have my glasses, couldn’t see the maker.  Not the biggest fan of what seems to be a very light wax melt scent of Magic Candle, other than the HM one
> 
> That happens often to me early on in night.  Will say by my third night my opinion of the houses had improved.  appears that more than a few of the new scareactors had tapped out after two weeks, or less, on the job.  Since it probably takes them a bit to get familiar with their roles, hoping to see things continue on upward tread There.



The candles are from Magic Candle Company, which you had said previously felt weak to you. I knew I wanted to get the fog one, because I didn't want to pay for shipping to buy more. I smelled the others too, and nothing appealed to me enough to buy it. Frankenstein was nice, but it reminded me of Frankenberry cereal instead of the house  I wish the Puppet Theater one had smelled more like the house with the baby powder.

We had great runs later in the evening on Saturday and Sunday though. I think they just weren't getting the actors in place in time when I went through during S&S.


----------



## Metro West

soniam said:


> The candles are from Magic Candle Company, which you had said previously felt weak to you. I knew I wanted to get the fog one, because I didn't want to pay for shipping to buy more. I smelled the others too, and nothing appealed to me enough to buy it. Frankenstein was nice, but it reminded me of Frankenberry cereal instead of the house  I wish the Puppet Theater one had smelled more like the house with the baby powder.


 I like outdoorsy scents like Bayberry, Pine...stuff like that. My mother used to send me sweet smelling candles and I ended up giving them away. I don't like Sugar Cookies or Vanilla enough to have my house smell like that.


----------



## J'aime Paris

soniam said:


> Finally getting time to post. We got back late Monday night, and I have been busy with chores and errands. I arrived Thursday morning without any issues. I got up at 2am, left for airport about 4am, flight left at 6am, sort of slept on the plane, and landed about 9:30am. Got to Hard Rock, checked in (room wasn't ready), rearranged stuff to take into the parks, had bell services watch my bags while I changed into shorts, left my bags with them, and got a bunch of tickets and new APs. Around noon, I met up with @Sue M in the lobby. We talked for a bit. It was great to meet you  Headed into the park for lunch at Today Cafe; I hadn't really eaten breakfast. Got the big apple cheese. I walked around and took some pictures, then headed to San Francisco Bakery for the pumpkin puff. It was really good. I didn't do any rides, just walked around, took pictures, went to the Tribute Store. I bought some additional fog candles, since mine burned way to fast at home before the trip. I was going to go to IOA via Hogwart's Express between 1 and 2pm, but the regular wait was 90 minutes. I figured it would still be long with EP. I killed some more time at Studios. I killed more time in City Walk at the new legacy and park stores.
> 
> I wanted to do Stay & Scream and get into the park before it closed at 5pm; otherwise, I was going to have to wait until closer to 7pm to enter due to long lines at the gates. It was around 3:30, and I still hadn't gotten the text for my room. I decided to hang out in the AC in the Hard Rock lobby until the official 4pm check in time. Saw @Sue M again, and we chatted. It was a little after 4pm and still no text. I was getting anxious and thought I was going to have to switch out my stuff, keep bags at bell services, head to the park for HHN, and check in after HHN. Sue talked me off the ledge and convinced me to try the Rewards desk. It was just about 4:30pm. They got me a room within about 5 minutes. I ran to bell services, got my bags, and booked it to my room. Dropped my bags in the room and switched out gear for the night. I made it into Stay & Scream 10 minutes before the park closed.
> 
> Did Hill House via Stay & Scream. It wasn't a good run. Too many scares not happening (maybe actors weren't in place yet) and too dark for my eyes. I have never had that problem before, but Hill House is very dark and very detailed. I had HHN Express Pass or an RIP tour for the whole trip. I did more houses via EP and tried to take pictures. I had forgotten my poncho in my haste, so I had to buy one at the Kwik-E-Mart. Luckily, I bought one, because it started raining pretty good at one point. I actually had to pull out the rain cover for my photo backpack. I got the pumpkin guts and bog slime drink at the Wicked Growth food booth. The food was excellent and felt kind of healthy and light. The tombstone cake I got from the Tribute Store was horribly sweet. It had a bunch of chocolate marshmallow cream in it. The cake part was good, and it needed more of that and less of the really sweet stuff. I only ate about half of it. One of my local friends met me after 9pm. She didn't have EP, so we did a few houses with shorter waits. She headed out for work the next day. There were only 4 houses that I hadn't done, so I went ahead and did them with EP. I ended up leaving the park about 1:30am. I didn't get to bed until 2:30am, because I wanted to get my stuff organized and ready for the next day. So, that was a little more than 24 hours up. I slept in until about 10:30am.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. I will update more later.


You must have been exhausted to be up 24 hours straight!
I hope you had a super trip and cannot wait to hear more!




Charade67 said:


> Good morning, I was up way too early today. This morning should be busy. I have the painter, contractor, and pest control coming. I found little ants in my kitchen yesterday. Gotta put a stop to that.


Oh yes, gotta get those critters right away!

Glad your workers are progressing!



Lynne G said:


> Yay for both services helping you Charade, but sorry to hear up too early.
> 
> Eh for me, always up and online before the sun is up.
> 
> But a woot is here.
> 
> View attachment 613280
> 
> Oh yes I am. And a shorter day for me, pay day, and the warmest day, with glorious sunshine, and 82 the high. Yes, shorts are on, and since have a longer lunchtime, longer walk in that glorious sunshine warmth.
> 
> Hehe, and already turned that alarm off, though I still may be awake early the next two days. Difference is, on those days, no need to get up as fast.
> 
> The most Fabulous Friday homies.  And Good  Morning from me too.


I tried the Aveda comforting tea at the hair salon this morning.  It was really good!
Might be a tea (and coffee) drinker!




keishashadow said:


> Mr slept in, time to get that bacon a-going.  Haven’t had any in weeks.  Tried to resist paying $7 a pound for it.  Resistance is futile.View attachment 613294
> 
> 
> i can picture you as a lifeguard!  That spa day sounds heavenly.
> 
> Yes, they aren’t kidding when they say your past will come back to haunt you.  mr insisted i go back to derm for recheck yesterday as some spots were looking wonky.  glad I listened to him, sent home with antibiotics that already look as tho they are helping the cause . Not to deter anyone from getting things checked out, my 1st go-round with anything out of the norm after a procedure. Pretty good odds
> 
> such cuties!  Do u do sweaters or holiday costume sort of thing for them?
> 
> can’t say I’ve ever considered that tweak.  I generally make my own sauce, freeze in portioned containers, but not above using leftover as dipping sauce for, whatever
> 
> same here, initially read just 1st vaccine, just heard on tube that’s ’fully’ vaccinated.  Assume that equates to 2, soon to be 3 now.  Gotta keep up.  Need to remember to work in flu shot here, think it’s really going to be a year for it
> 
> i couldn’t decide upon a scent.  Most seemed a bit too faint for my liking.  Probably will grab Frankenstein one.  I didn’t have my glasses, couldn’t see the maker.  Not the biggest fan of what seems to be a very light wax melt scent of Magic Candle, other than the HM one
> 
> That happens often to me early on in night.  Will say by my third night my opinion of the houses had improved.  appears that more than a few of the new scareactors had tapped out after two weeks, or less, on the job.  Since it probably takes them a bit to get familiar with their roles, hoping to see things continue on upward tread There.


I was a lifeguard all through high school and college.  Started teaching swim lessons at the local YMCA.  Then worked summers at the county wide outdoor pool.  And in college, moved to Wisconsin Dells during the summers.  Lifeguarded at the huge waterparks.  That was a blast!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally it's Friday  The week went fast/slow at the same time if that makes sense.  All I can say, is I'm looking forward to a quiet low key weekend.
> 
> Not sure what is all in store for the weekend.  Dh is hopefully back very late (close to midnight) tonight.  They are hoping to go out to do some hunting tomorrow afternoon and Sunday.  I will probably putter, clean, cook and maybe organize some areas of the house.  We will see how warm it gets, I should get outside to do one final window washing session in yet before winter sets in.  Those outside windows need a good clean before that fluffy white stuff hits.  Other than that...not much on my to-do list.  Maybe start a new quilt for the granddaughter.
> 
> 
> That sounds like a busy morning.  I hate ants.  They are the one insect that we are continually battling in our yard and around the house.
> 
> Enjoy the beautiful day!!!!!
> 
> Yup...we are always checking and rechecking spots on us as well.  I'm waiting for the day when I will have to have some removed.  So far - nothing yet.  I'm counting my lucky stars for that so far.
> 
> I believe Nov 8 is the date that the boarders open up for full vaccinated travelers.  It's great for some of us crazy canucks who were waiting for the land boarder to open.  I'm still crossing my fingers that my mixed vaccinations will be " accepted " as fully vaccinated.


Hope your guys are able to bag a big one!!!

I'm so happy our international friends can come to visit again soon!




schumigirl said:


> Thank you ladies!!!
> 
> mac, yes, news of the borders opening up to us in the UK was all over the news here since around 1pm-ish our time.......we were down at our friends stables but did get a call from another friend this time to let us know........you know we barely have internet down at the stables.
> 
> Very exciting news for so many people.......
> 
> 
> 
> Silence is golden at times it seems.........


Ha!  I thought Mac meant you were in Orlando at this moment, lol!!

Soon though, very soon!!!!




Metro West said:


> Good afternoon all and the weekend is almost here! We are having a real cool down here in Florida starting Sunday and lasting all next week. Highs in the low to mid 80s and lows in the mid 60s.
> 
> I miss the leaves changing this time of year...that was always so pretty back home but that's about all.
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


We are in the midst of our annual color change.  I do think it's a bit duller this year.  We've lost so many Ash trees to the Emerald Ash Borer bug.....it really changes the vibrance of the colors not having the Ash as part of the beautiful display.








Finishing a late salad lunch, as I had an 11:15am hair appointment.  Been a week of pampering for me...a girl could get used to this, lol!!!
Nice to have the outgrowth once again camouflaged.

DH and I are heading to the lake house tomorrow.  We are going out to one of our favorite supper clubs for a little Sweetest Day romance

It's only 53 degrees outside and raining currently.  I finally turned the heat on, as it was getting a tiny chilly in the house.  But we may bounce back to 70 by Tuesday, so I may be playing ping-pong with the AC and heat.

I'd rather have one of these on the beach, but sometimes you make due with what you're given...


----------



## soniam

Metro West said:


> I like outdoorsy scents like Bayberry, Pine...stuff like that. My mother used to send me sweet smelling candles and I ended up giving them away. I don't like Sugar Cookies or Vanilla enough to have my house smell like that.



I love those scents in the winter. I actually have some wax melts like that waiting for cooler weather. I love sugar though too. I have a butterbeer candle that I can't wait to burn. I don't like burning sweet candles when I can't eat sweets though.



J'aime Paris said:


> You must have been exhausted to be up 24 hours straight!
> I hope you had a super trip and cannot wait to hear more!
> 
> I tried the Aveda comforting tea at the hair salon this morning.  It was really good!
> Might be a tea (and coffee) drinker!



It was weird that I wasn't mentally tired. My legs, feet, and back were sore and tired from walking and carrying around a bunch of camera stuff. I think I was just running on adrenaline. Plus, since "retiring", I have been getting a decent amount of sleep, so I didn't start out with a deficit.

I love that Aveda tea!


----------



## keishashadow

Decided to have the mr pick up McD for dinner tonight, then football game.  Are in, rain, stay away


macraven said:


> And it was posted in the Dis Daily Updates this morning.
> Once I saw it on the internet, went to Jackie’s daily site and she had the info listed there also
> 
> I check her site morning and daily for new changes


you are smrt!  Not much gets past you


schumigirl said:


> Silence is golden at times it seems.........


or deafening, as the case may be. Hater’s always gonna hate, best revenge is always living well




soniam said:


> Frankenstein was nice, but it reminded me of Frankenberry cereal instead of the house  I wish the Puppet Theater one had smelled more like the house with the baby powder.


lololol. It’s been long time since frank or count chocula cereal has graced my house.  Tempted to buy some just to smell it now.

I like the smell of baby powder, thot that piped in smell very well used in the house, in suitably creepy fashion.  

There was another one that was interesting, i think i only saw it in the Bourne store, think it may have been chucky something or other?  Can’t remember, going to look for it next go-round.


J'aime Paris said:


> was a lifeguard all through high school and college. Started teaching swim lessons at the local YMCA. Then worked summers at the county wide outdoor pool. And in college, moved to Wisconsin Dells during the summers. Lifeguarded at the huge waterparks. That was a blast!


that’s so interesting.  I am very thankful for the Y instructors having the patience to teach all my kids how to swim.  In my family growing up, you got tossed in the deep end of the pool.  Gave meaning to ‘sink or swim’.

love water parks, packing up the whole family and heading to Wisconsin Dells is still on the bucket list.


J'aime Paris said:


> Finishing a late salad lunch, as I had an 11:15am hair appointment. Been a week of pampering for me...a girl could get used to this, lol!!!
> Nice to have the outgrowth once again camouflaged.
> 
> DH and I are heading to the lake house tomorrow. We are going out to one of our favorite supper clubs for a little Sweetest Day romance
> 
> It's only 53 degrees outside and raining currently. I finally turned the heat on,


we are enjoying our last blast of summer, bottom supposed to fall out tomorrow. No, don’t goooooooo

sounds like a really nice week for you, enjoy!


soniam said:


> I I think I was just running on adrenaline.


& fog, chain saw fumes for good measure


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> You must have been exhausted to be up 24 hours straight!
> I hope you had a super trip and cannot wait to hear more!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, gotta get those critters right away!
> 
> Glad your workers are progressing!
> 
> 
> I tried the Aveda comforting tea at the hair salon this morning.  It was really good!
> Might be a tea (and coffee) drinker!
> 
> 
> 
> I was a lifeguard all through high school and college.  Started teaching swim lessons at the local YMCA.  Then worked summers at the county wide outdoor pool.  And in college, moved to Wisconsin Dells during the summers.  Lifeguarded at the huge waterparks.  That was a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your guys are able to bag a big one!!!
> 
> I'm so happy our international friends can come to visit again soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!  I thought Mac meant you were in Orlando at this moment, lol!!
> 
> Soon though, very soon!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We are in the midst of our annual color change.  I do think it's a bit duller this year.  We've lost so many Ash trees to the Emerald Ash Borer bug.....it really changes the vibrance of the colors not having the Ash as part of the beautiful display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finishing a late salad lunch, as I had an 11:15am hair appointment.  Been a week of pampering for me...a girl could get used to this, lol!!!
> Nice to have the outgrowth once again camouflaged.
> 
> DH and I are heading to the lake house tomorrow.  We are going out to one of our favorite supper clubs for a little Sweetest Day romance
> 
> It's only 53 degrees outside and raining currently.  I finally turned the heat on, as it was getting a tiny chilly in the house.  But we may bounce back to 70 by Tuesday, so I may be playing ping-pong with the AC and heat.
> 
> I'd rather have one of these on the beach, but sometimes you make due with what you're given...
> View attachment 613360



You can enjoy a good old cuppa with us Brits anytime......tea is our national drink.....and yes, it`s a cuppa over here, even if its in a proper china cup or a Harry Potter mug.....

mac was an early bird with the news as soon as it broke I believe.....less than 6 weeks to go now, providing of course we test negative within 3 days of flying. Until we land in Orlando, we take nothing for granted. 

I need to hire you for a week to teach me how to swim......lol.....

Sounds like a lovely couple of days you have ahead of you Lori.....enjoy them with your husband......I think our temps are similar right now....it was baltic today! 






keishashadow said:


> Decided to have the mr pick up McD for dinner tonight, then football game.  Are in, rain, stay away
> 
> you are smrt!  Not much gets past you
> 
> or deafening, as the case may be. Hater’s always gonna hate, best revenge is always living well
> View attachment 613367
> 
> 
> lololol. It’s been long time since frank or count chocula cereal has graced my house.  Tempted to buy some just to smell it now.
> 
> I like the smell of baby powder, thot that piped in smell very well used in the house, in suitably creepy fashion.
> 
> There was another one that was interesting, i think i only saw it in the Bourne store, think it may have been chucky something or other?  Can’t remember, going to look for it next go-round.
> 
> that’s so interesting.  I am very thankful for the Y instructors having the patience to teach all my kids how to swim.  In my family growing up, you got tossed in the deep end of the pool.  Gave meaning to ‘sink or swim’.
> 
> love water parks, packing up the whole family and heading to Wisconsin Dells is still on the bucket list.
> 
> we are enjoying our last blast of summer, bottom supposed to fall out tomorrow. No, don’t goooooooo
> 
> sounds like a really nice week for you, enjoy!
> 
> & fog, chain saw fumes for good measure



mac was quick with the news.......glad she always has her eye on the ball there.....and thank you again for the good wishes!!!!! Yes, champagne has been poured now....... I`m very lucky to have the friends I do have......

Love the meme! 

Enjoy that football tonight, hope the rain stays away for you......




Watching The Conjuring 2....not as scary as the first one, but certainly has it`s moments.......

Sipping on the Pol Roger champagne right now.....beautiful........and had some lovely emails from various friends in Orlando that are glad to see flights will be back on for us mere mortals from next month and they`ll see us soon all going well........happy news for sure. But, taking nothing for granted.......


----------



## J'aime Paris

soniam said:


> I love those scents in the winter. I actually have some wax melts like that waiting for cooler weather. I love sugar though too. I have a butterbeer candle that I can't wait to burn. I don't like burning sweet candles when I can't eat sweets though.
> 
> 
> 
> It was weird that I wasn't mentally tired. My legs, feet, and back were sore and tired from walking and carrying around a bunch of camera stuff. I think I was just running on adrenaline. Plus, since "retiring", I have been getting a decent amount of sleep, so I didn't start out with a deficit.
> 
> I love that Aveda tea!


I enjoy most candle scents....but not lavender.  I know its a favorite for many, but not me.



keishashadow said:


> Decided to have the mr pick up McD for dinner tonight, then football game.  Are in, rain, stay away
> 
> you are smrt!  Not much gets past you
> 
> or deafening, as the case may be. Hater’s always gonna hate, best revenge is always living well
> View attachment 613367
> 
> 
> lololol. It’s been long time since frank or count chocula cereal has graced my house.  Tempted to buy some just to smell it now.
> 
> I like the smell of baby powder, thot that piped in smell very well used in the house, in suitably creepy fashion.
> 
> There was another one that was interesting, i think i only saw it in the Bourne store, think it may have been chucky something or other?  Can’t remember, going to look for it next go-round.
> 
> that’s so interesting.  I am very thankful for the Y instructors having the patience to teach all my kids how to swim.  In my family growing up, you got tossed in the deep end of the pool.  Gave meaning to ‘sink or swim’.
> 
> love water parks, packing up the whole family and heading to Wisconsin Dells is still on the bucket list.
> 
> we are enjoying our last blast of summer, bottom supposed to fall out tomorrow. No, don’t goooooooo
> 
> sounds like a really nice week for you, enjoy!
> 
> & fog, chain saw fumes for good measure


If you ever make that trip to the Dells, let me know.  I'll meet ya there!!



schumigirl said:


> You can enjoy a good old cuppa with us Brits anytime......tea is our national drink.....and yes, it`s a cuppa over here, even if its in a proper china cup or a Harry Potter mug.....
> 
> mac was an early bird with the news as soon as it broke I believe.....less than 6 weeks to go now, providing of course we test negative within 3 days of flying. Until we land in Orlando, we take nothing for granted.
> 
> I need to hire you for a week to teach me how to swim......lol.....
> 
> Sounds like a lovely couple of days you have ahead of you Lori.....enjoy them with your husband......I think our temps are similar right now....it was baltic today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mac was quick with the news.......glad she always has her eye on the ball there.....and thank you again for the good wishes!!!!! Yes, champagne has been poured now....... I`m very lucky to have the friends I do have......
> 
> Love the meme!
> 
> Enjoy that football tonight, hope the rain stays away for you......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching The Conjuring 2....not as scary as the first one, but certainly has it`s moments.......
> 
> Sipping on the Pol Roger champagne right now.....beautiful........and had some lovely emails from various friends in Orlando that are glad to see flights will be back on for us mere mortals from next month and they`ll see us soon all going well........happy news for sure. But, taking nothing for granted.......


I'd teach you to swim in a day.  The key is learning how to float, not panic (especially when water gets on your face or in your ears), and the rest is easy.

Kids were the easiest to teach....they didn't have any fear.


Enjoy that bubbly!!!  Cheers to traveling again soon!!!











I was a bit cold, so I made myself a cuppa   Swiss Miss hot chocolate with Lucky Charms marshmallows.  So sugary, but delish!  Warmed me right up!


The rain has stopped, and the sun is popping out.  This has not gone unnoticed by Miss Hatley.  She's circling around me and making it known that she'd like a walk.
I guess I'd better dig my old tennis shoes out.  It'll be a wet walk, lol!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I enjoy most candle scents....but not lavender.  I know its a favorite for many, but not me.
> 
> 
> If you ever make that trip to the Dells, let me know.  I'll meet ya there!!
> 
> 
> I'd teach you to swim in a day.  The key is learning how to float, not panic (especially when water gets on your face or in your ears), and the rest is easy.
> 
> Kids were the easiest to teach....they didn't have any fear.
> 
> 
> Enjoy that bubbly!!!  Cheers to traveling again soon!!!
> View attachment 613376
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a bit cold, so I made myself a cuppa   Swiss Miss hot chocolate with Lucky Charms marshmallows.  So sugary, but delish!  Warmed me right up!
> 
> 
> The rain has stopped, and the sun is popping out.  This has not gone unnoticed by Miss Hatley.  She's circling around me and making it known that she'd like a walk.
> I guess I'd better dig my old tennis shoes out.  It'll be a wet walk, lol!



One of my friends and I where I used to live went for swimming lessons years ago, and I coud swim, and managed to swim on my back and get back upright, that was the worst part of my worry....but, after a year of not going in the water, I went back in and lost all confidence and now can`t swim again......lol.....you`re right, it`s not panicking......but as you know, easier said than done. 

Hot chocolate sounds lush!!! I do enjoy those now and again......

I don`t like lavender much either, although we do have a lavender bush somewhere in the garden and it smells gorgeous, but don`t like lavender products weirdly.

Have fun walking and hope you don`t get too wet!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, lifeguard here too, and taught swimming in college.  Only lifeguarded the local pool, and pool at college.  Was a decent paid Summer job in my youth.  

Glad your DH likes McD’s, Keisha. Even my kids give it a hard pass. Nope for us, as burgers are icky, while fries can be good, not enough to get us go there. Can’t remember when we last ate or picked up from there. Chick-fil-A on the other hand, should give me a gold card, for the amount of times we have used their drive through.

Ah nothing like a Friday night for a little one and me dinner selections. You can guess, and probably be right. Chicken fingers in the air fryer, french fries, in oven, then covered with cheese sauce, and mac and cheese, as where some of the cheese sauce was poured over the fries before tossing the pasta into it. Luckily, there is leftovers, so think when older one comes home, he has food to eat.

Yay for Schumi, holiday trip is a go. I’m sure there will be many international flights once open in a few weeks.

Ah, and while I don’t think I have any British in me, I’m enjoying some tea tonight, as relaxing after that filling dinner.  A tea drinker I am, as was my mom, so I think that’s why I do, though none of my siblings seem to be tea drinkers, and my dad only drank coffee.  I do drink coffee, iced, most of the time, but mostly tea.


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> There was another one that was interesting, i think i only saw it in the Bourne store, think it may have been chucky something or other?  Can’t remember, going to look for it next go-round.
> 
> & fog, chain saw fumes for good measure



There was a Chucky candle. I saw it some nights in the Tribute Store. They had different candles in different rooms when I went. You had to keep an eye out for them. i can't remember what the Chucky was smelled like though.



J'aime Paris said:


> I enjoy most candle scents....but not lavender.  I know its a favorite for many, but not me.



I love the scent of lavender. I find it very relaxing. I have lavender hand sanitizer and some lavender spray for masks that I use when I think I am going to be stressed, like on international flights. However, I don't recall every burning a lavender candle/wax melt.


Mmm. Champagne. Maybe next weekend for the Formula 1 race here.


----------



## macraven

Who is in charge of our porch light tonight ….
I tripped over someone’s shoes on the steps 

Been a long day and now time to sit back and relax


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> One of my friends and I where I used to live went for swimming lessons years ago, and I coud swim, and managed to swim on my back and get back upright, that was the worst part of my worry....but, after a year of not going in the water, I went back in and lost all confidence and now can`t swim again......lol.....you`re right, it`s not panicking......but as you know, easier said than done.
> 
> Hot chocolate sounds lush!!! I do enjoy those now and again......
> 
> I don`t like lavender much either, although we do have a lavender bush somewhere in the garden and it smells gorgeous, but don`t like lavender products weirdly.
> 
> Have fun walking and hope you don`t get too wet!


My mom experienced a near drowning as a child.  She took swim lessons as an adult to get over her fear.  It wasn't easy, but she wanted to have the skill back.

Walk was good....wet feet and socks as expected.  Not a problem, in the wash they'll go!



Lynne G said:


> Ah, lifeguard here too, and taught swimming in college.  Only lifeguarded the local pool, and pool at college.  Was a decent paid Summer job in my youth.
> 
> Glad your DH likes McD’s, Keisha. Even my kids give it a hard pass. Nope for us, as burgers are icky, while fries can be good, not enough to get us go there. Can’t remember when we last ate or picked up from there. Chick-fil-A on the other hand, should give me a gold card, for the amount of times we have used their drive through.
> 
> Ah nothing like a Friday night for a little one and me dinner selections. You can guess, and probably be right. Chicken fingers in the air fryer, french fries, in oven, then covered with cheese sauce, and mac and cheese, as where some of the cheese sauce was poured over the fries before tossing the pasta into it. Luckily, there is leftovers, so think when older one comes home, he has food to eat.
> 
> Yay for Schumi, holiday trip is a go. I’m sure there will be many international flights once open in a few weeks.
> 
> Ah, and while I don’t think I have any British in me, I’m enjoying some tea tonight, as relaxing after that filling dinner.  A tea drinker I am, as was my mom, so I think that’s why I do, though none of my siblings seem to be tea drinkers, and my dad only drank coffee.  I do drink coffee, iced, most of the time, but mostly tea.


Yes, was a great summer job!



soniam said:


> There was a Chucky candle. I saw it some nights in the Tribute Store. They had different candles in different rooms when I went. You had to keep an eye out for them. i can't remember what the Chucky was smelled like though.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the scent of lavender. I find it very relaxing. I have lavender hand sanitizer and some lavender spray for masks that I use when I think I am going to be stressed, like on international flights. However, I don't recall every burning a lavender candle/wax melt.
> 
> 
> Mmm. Champagne. Maybe next weekend for the Formula 1 race here.


Is this the race you're attending with your DH?  and getting all dressed up for?  I seem to recall you mentioning attending an event.







Kinda an early night light.  Beautiful for the purple lovers!


----------



## J'aime Paris

macraven said:


> Who is in charge of our porch light tonight ….
> I tripped over someone’s shoes on the steps
> 
> Been a long day and now time to sit back and relax


Just put one up while you were typing!!!


----------



## macraven

And it’s a great one !!

You are hired…


----------



## soniam

J'aime Paris said:


> Is this the race you're attending with your DH?  and getting all dressed up for?  I seem to recall you mentioning attending an event.



Yes. We will be attending the local Ferrari Club gala next Friday and dressing up. It is for the Formula 1 US Grand Prix here in Austin. It's the same racing series that Schumi watches. Her namesake is one of its most famous drivers. Just dropped hubby's suit at the cleaners today, after he finally decided to see if it still fit.


----------



## macraven

You’ll have a fantastic time next Friday soniam!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick stop Friday night stop in.

Catching up on some missed programs during the week.  Dh is on his way home.  Not sure I'll be able to stay awake until he gets home.  It will be a sleep in morning.  This morning I didn't want to get up.  Now because I can actually sleep in, I'll be up before 7 am  

@soniam  that gala sounds like it will be a great evening out! I hope you have an amazing outfit to go with your dh's suit 

Just thought I would see what everyone was up to.  
Have a great night everyone.


----------



## keishashadow

Team lost, we bailed before the rain rolled in   One more game to go this year. Has been a long season, at least not a shutout   Oddly, up until tonight we’re still in playoff contention 





Lynne G said:


> Ah, and while I don’t think I have any British in me


23&me was a ton of fun for us

mcd cheeseburger freshly made is a fav but, rare treat, a comfort fast food for me. Fun fact:  The Big Mac was ‘invented’by area man

if the newish White Castle in Orlando ever doesn’t have a mile as we motor past, going to grab a sack. An acquired taste lol


soniam said:


> However, I don't recall every burning a lavender candle/wax melt.


I use them now & again, mostly in spring. My kids affectionately say tbe old lady is in when thru smell the scent here.  One of the scents that do evoke happy memories of my mom in better days.  She favored that as a sachet scent for her dresser


soniam said:


> Yes. We will be attending the local Ferrari Club gala next Friday and dressing up. It is for the Formula 1 US Grand Prix here in Austin. It's the same racing series that Schumi watches. Her namesake is one of its most famous drivers. Just dropped hubby's suit at the cleaners today, after he finally decided to see if it still fit.


That sounds fancy & fun   We will require a full report of course


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Who is in charge of our porch light tonight ….
> I tripped over someone’s shoes on the steps
> 
> Been a long day and now time to sit back and relax



You did have a long day......hope you had a good sleep....although you shold be sleeping as I type this!! 




J'aime Paris said:


> My mom experienced a near drowning as a child.  She took swim lessons as an adult to get over her fear.  It wasn't easy, but she wanted to have the skill back.
> 
> Walk was good....wet feet and socks as expected.  Not a problem, in the wash they'll go!
> 
> 
> Yes, was a great summer job!
> 
> 
> Is this the race you're attending with your DH?  and getting all dressed up for?  I seem to recall you mentioning attending an event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda an early night light.  Beautiful for the purple lovers!
> View attachment 613433



That`s what gave me my fear of water. At swimming lessons my hair got caught in a probably malfunctioning air vent under the water.....I was 6 and still remember it to this day, I wouldn`t go back after that. Plus my mum was terrified of the water so I think it was passed on. Although all my siblings swim. 

Glad you had a nice, albeit wet walk!! I`m sure you dried off with something nice. 

Beautiful night light and loving the purple! 




soniam said:


> Yes. We will be attending the local Ferrari Club gala next Friday and dressing up. It is for the Formula 1 US Grand Prix here in Austin. It's the same racing series that Schumi watches. Her namesake is one of its most famous drivers. Just dropped hubby's suit at the cleaners today, after he finally decided to see if it still fit.



I`m sure you`ll have an absolute blast. F1 just isn`t the same for us last several years....rule changes and restrictions mean so many different things as to how the sport is run. Austin isn`t one of our favourite races and I doubt we`ll see it next week as I think we`re out with it being evening for us. 
But, I grew up with it, and we did love it up to maybe 2008, then it just started to be too different. We do miss the fun and excitement of being in the paddock though and were very lucky to be able to do that due to family connections.

Hope you have a lovely time though, I`m sure you will. 





keishashadow said:


> Team lost, we bailed before the rain rolled in   One more game to go this year. Has been a long season, at least not a shutout   Oddly, up until tonight we’re still in playoff contention
> 23&me was a ton of fun for us
> 
> mcd cheeseburger freshly made is a fav but, rare treat, a comfort fast food for me. Fun fact:  The Big Mac was ‘invented’by area man
> 
> if the newish White Castle in Orlando ever doesn’t have a mile as we motor past, going to grab a sack. An acquired taste lol
> 
> I use them now & again, mostly in spring. My kids affectionately say tbe old lady is in when thru smell the scent here.  One of the scents that do evoke happy memories of my mom in better days.  She favored that as a sachet scent for her dresser
> 
> That sounds fancy & fun   We will require a full report of course



lol....I`m hearing varying opinions on White Castle......I doubt we`ll try it but we pass where it is in Orlando often when driving around. 

Shame your team lost! But glad you got out before the rain hit. 

My mum has drawer liners and they are lavendar too, well until I gave her some citrus ones, but I know what you mean about smells reminding you of her. Don`t laugh, I changed my fabric softener to the one my mum uses, just takes me to her home immediately. 




Looks a not bad day outside today......day off walking, so having a brunch style breakfast this morning a little later. Tea will do right now.

Enjoyed the movie last night, it was quite scary in bits and I do remember the story when it happened making all the papers and news. 

Busy afternoon today, then plan take out for tonight, think it`s just us 2 although we`ve been invited to a game night at a friends house, not sure we`ll go, see how we feel later. 

Ready for a cuppa now......



























Have a wonderful weekend.......



​


----------



## Metro West




----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> View attachment 613514



Hey Todd......wondered where my early morning buddy was today......

Hope you have a lovely weekend ahead....any plans??


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Hey Todd......wondered where my early morning buddy was today......
> 
> Hope you have a lovely weekend ahead....any plans??


 Hey Carole...nothing really planned. I'll go to Walmart for my weekly shopping trip and do some household chores. Nothing exciting.


----------



## Charade67

Woke up at 4:30 and have not been able to get back to sleep. I won't be able to take a nap this afternoon because I will have someone in the house working. Ugh! 



macraven said:


> Welcome back to Orlando schumi!
> I read the new release this morning


 Yay! Maybe we will finally get a chance to meet next year. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Not sure what is all in store for the weekend. Dh is hopefully back very late (close to midnight) tonight. They are hoping to go out to do some hunting tomorrow afternoon and Sunday. I will probably putter, clean, cook and maybe organize some areas of the house. We will see how warm it gets, I should get outside to do one final window washing session in yet before winter sets in. Those outside windows need a good clean before that fluffy white stuff hits. Other than that...not much on my to-do list. Maybe start a new quilt for the granddaughter.


 This sounds like my weekend. I have been cleaning and doing laundry while the contractor has been working. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> That sounds like a busy morning. I hate ants. They are the one insect that we are continually battling in our yard and around the house.


 We get the tiny ones in our kitchen about twice a year when the seasons change. The pest control guy found where they were coming in and treated the area outside the house. Hopefully no more ants for a long while. 



Metro West said:


> Good afternoon all and the weekend is almost here! We are having a real cool down here in Florida starting Sunday and lasting all next week. Highs in the low to mid 80s and lows in the mid 60s.


 The weather sounds nice. I hope the humidity is easing up a bit too. 



J'aime Paris said:


> I was a lifeguard all through high school and college. Started teaching swim lessons at the local YMCA. Then worked summers at the county wide outdoor pool. And in college, moved to Wisconsin Dells during the summers. Lifeguarded at the huge waterparks. That was a blast!


 I am very thankful for our Y swim instructors.  B took lessons there for several years. I framed the certificate she got when she passed the shark level along with all of the patches she received for passing each level.



Lynne G said:


> Ah, and while I don’t think I have any British in me, I’m enjoying some tea tonight, as relaxing after that filling dinner. A tea drinker I am, as was my mom, so I think that’s why I do, though none of my siblings seem to be tea drinkers, and my dad only drank coffee. I do drink coffee, iced, most of the time, but mostly tea.


B is the big tea drinker in our family. DH and I drink iced tea, but B is the one who loves hot tea. We need to go back to the tea room again soon.



J'aime Paris said:


> Kinda an early night light. Beautiful for the purple lovers!


 Very nice.



keishashadow said:


> if the newish White Castle in Orlando ever doesn’t have a mile as we motor past, going to grab a sack. An acquired taste lol


 I haven't had a White Castle in ages. I like them, but only in small quantities. 



schumigirl said:


> That`s what gave me my fear of water. At swimming lessons my hair got caught in a probably malfunctioning air vent under the water.....I was 6 and still remember it to this day, I wouldn`t go back after that. Plus my mum was terrified of the water so I think it was passed on. Although all my siblings swim.


When I was little we had a neighborhood pool. I used to love the pool until one day I was showing my friends that I had learned how to do a forward flip under water.  While I was doing the flip one of my "friends" thought it would be funny to put her hand on my head and push me down.  That one incident terrified me so much that I have been very uncomfortable in water ever since. I never spoke to that girl again after that.

Cat is begging for breakfast. I'll feed him and then I guess I should go ahead and get up and get the day started. The contractor will be here in about 2 hours.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Hey Carole...nothing really planned. I'll go to Walmart for my weekly shopping trip and do some household chores. Nothing exciting.



Not a bad way to spend the weekend. 

I checked after you mentioned the new CSI show, we don`t get it yet, but will give it a go when we do get it. I had no idea they were bringing it back. 

Think my favourite one of the whole lot was CSI-NY.....loved some Lt Dan in there....I am a big fan of Gary Sinise. 



Charade....good morning....yes, what a horrible thing to do to you! Yes, I wouldn`t have had anything to do with her either. Hope karma bit her on the *** one day.....


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, up early to a quiet house and big screen watching.  And since house feels cool, a big cup of tea for me, as also decided kitchen needs to be warm, so made some chocolate chip cookies.  Just warm from oven, and of course, had to sample.  When the kids see them, I’m sure they will not last.  

Super sized Saturday, homies.


  YES!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

other than watching the temperature tank in real time today, plan on doing much about nothing until heading up to one of the local haunts with family.  Going to grab pizzas & hoagies & convene at my youngest DS’s house prior to nosh, then head out en masse.  GD has ‘a gig’ working as a scareactor in a local haunt…I love it…my work here is done.

It’s A rather unique one. They have an outdoor portion in the woods but, the main even is held in a coal mine that is now used for educational purposes.  Should be good, ghoulish fun.

carole - that incident is horrifying.  before they instituted safety rules for public/hotel pools, far too many really unfortunately drain issues.


schumigirl said:


> lol....I`m hearing varying opinions on White Castle.


Lol, it’s a bit of a cult thing going back decades. Had a resurgence with the hipsters with the release of this classic






Lynne G said:


> as also decided kitchen needs to be warm, so made some chocolate chip cookies.


makes perfect sense to me, enjoy   That worm planted in my brain equates to a now a 50-50 chance I may make cookies today 



Charade67 said:


> haven't had a White Castle in ages. I like them, but only in small quantities.


Little sliders go down easy .  haven’t had in ages as the nearest one to me is located in middle of O-hi-O.  They sell them frozen in some stores but, not the same.


Charade67 said:


> B took lessons there for several years. I framed the certificate she got when she passed the shark level along with all of the patches she received for passing each level.


my boys treasured those patches, all were so excited by the idea of being able to swim all winter long, eagerly kept signing up for next class.     Had to laugh as to how things did change a bit in the process when I took my GD when she was a tot…no longer using the empty gallon milk cartons for the earliest classes


----------



## J'aime Paris

soniam said:


> Yes. We will be attending the local Ferrari Club gala next Friday and dressing up. It is for the Formula 1 US Grand Prix here in Austin. It's the same racing series that Schumi watches. Her namesake is one of its most famous drivers. Just dropped hubby's suit at the cleaners today, after he finally decided to see if it still fit.


Sounds like an incredible night!  Hope you share all the details!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick stop Friday night stop in.
> 
> Catching up on some missed programs during the week.  Dh is on his way home.  Not sure I'll be able to stay awake until he gets home.  It will be a sleep in morning.  This morning I didn't want to get up.  Now because I can actually sleep in, I'll be up before 7 am
> 
> @soniam  that gala sounds like it will be a great evening out! I hope you have an amazing outfit to go with your dh's suit
> 
> Just thought I would see what everyone was up to.
> Have a great night everyone.


Hope you were able to get that extra sleep!



keishashadow said:


> Team lost, we bailed before the rain rolled in   One more game to go this year. Has been a long season, at least not a shutout   Oddly, up until tonight we’re still in playoff contention
> 23&me was a ton of fun for us
> 
> mcd cheeseburger freshly made is a fav but, rare treat, a comfort fast food for me. Fun fact:  The Big Mac was ‘invented’by area man
> 
> if the newish White Castle in Orlando ever doesn’t have a mile as we motor past, going to grab a sack. An acquired taste lol
> 
> I use them now & again, mostly in spring. My kids affectionately say tbe old lady is in when thru smell the scent here.  One of the scents that do evoke happy memories of my mom in better days.  She favored that as a sachet scent for her dresser
> 
> That sounds fancy & fun   We will require a full report of course


Sorry the team lost....

I've never had a White Castle burger.  The closest one is a bit over an hour away, and I rarely head in that direction.  You can buy them in the freezer section, but I wondered if they would be as good??

Have you ever eaten at a Culvers?  They just came out with the Curderburger....it's selling out everywhere!




schumigirl said:


> You did have a long day......hope you had a good sleep....although you shold be sleeping as I type this!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That`s what gave me my fear of water. At swimming lessons my hair got caught in a probably malfunctioning air vent under the water.....I was 6 and still remember it to this day, I wouldn`t go back after that. Plus my mum was terrified of the water so I think it was passed on. Although all my siblings swim.
> 
> Glad you had a nice, albeit wet walk!! I`m sure you dried off with something nice.
> 
> Beautiful night light and loving the purple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I`m sure you`ll have an absolute blast. F1 just isn`t the same for us last several years....rule changes and restrictions mean so many different things as to how the sport is run. Austin isn`t one of our favourite races and I doubt we`ll see it next week as I think we`re out with it being evening for us.
> But, I grew up with it, and we did love it up to maybe 2008, then it just started to be too different. We do miss the fun and excitement of being in the paddock though and were very lucky to be able to do that due to family connections.
> 
> Hope you have a lovely time though, I`m sure you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol....I`m hearing varying opinions on White Castle......I doubt we`ll try it but we pass where it is in Orlando often when driving around.
> 
> Shame your team lost! But glad you got out before the rain hit.
> 
> My mum has drawer liners and they are lavendar too, well until I gave her some citrus ones, but I know what you mean about smells reminding you of her. Don`t laugh, I changed my fabric softener to the one my mum uses, just takes me to her home immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a not bad day outside today......day off walking, so having a brunch style breakfast this morning a little later. Tea will do right now.
> 
> Enjoyed the movie last night, it was quite scary in bits and I do remember the story when it happened making all the papers and news.
> 
> Busy afternoon today, then plan take out for tonight, think it`s just us 2 although we`ve been invited to a game night at a friends house, not sure we`ll go, see how we feel later.
> 
> Ready for a cuppa now......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend.......
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Yes, a scare like that will live with you forever!!  

Enjoy the night with friends, if you decide to head out!!



Charade67 said:


> Woke up at 4:30 and have not been able to get back to sleep. I won't be able to take a nap this afternoon because I will have someone in the house working. Ugh!
> 
> Yay! Maybe we will finally get a chance to meet next year.
> 
> This sounds like my weekend. I have been cleaning and doing laundry while the contractor has been working.
> 
> We get the tiny ones in our kitchen about twice a year when the seasons change. The pest control guy found where they were coming in and treated the area outside the house. Hopefully no more ants for a long while.
> 
> The weather sounds nice. I hope the humidity is easing up a bit too.
> 
> I am very thankful for our Y swim instructors.  B took lessons there for several years. I framed the certificate she got when she passed the shark level along with all of the patches she received for passing each level.
> 
> B is the big tea drinker in our family. DH and I drink iced tea, but B is the one who loves hot tea. We need to go back to the tea room again soon.
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> I haven't had a White Castle in ages. I like them, but only in small quantities.
> 
> 
> When I was little we had a neighborhood pool. I used to love the pool until one day I was showing my friends that I had learned how to do a forward flip under water.  While I was doing the flip one of my "friends" thought it would be funny to put her hand on my head and push me down.  That one incident terrified me so much that I have been very uncomfortable in water ever since. I never spoke to that girl again after that.
> 
> Cat is begging for breakfast. I'll feed him and then I guess I should go ahead and get up and get the day started. The contractor will be here in about 2 hours.


I saved all of DDs swimming certificates and patches too!!

Messing around in the water is Not funny.  There is a difference between fun play, and being a downright jerk!  Something I never tolerated when I was a lifeguard.  Sorry that happened to you.....it leaves lasting fear...




Lynne G said:


> Ah, up early to a quiet house and big screen watching.  And since house feels cool, a big cup of tea for me, as also decided kitchen needs to be warm, so made some chocolate chip cookies.  Just warm from oven, and of course, had to sample.  When the kids see them, I’m sure they will not last.
> 
> Super sized Saturday, homies.
> 
> 
> View attachment 613544  YES!!!!


Ooooh, morning chocolate chip cookies!!

DH would go out of his mind if he woke up to warm cc cookies----something I've never done.  Maybe I should surprise him someday.



keishashadow said:


> other than watching the temperature tank in real time today, plan on doing much about nothing until heading up to one of the local haunts with family.  Going to grab pizzas & hoagies & convene at my youngest DS’s house prior to nosh, then head out en masse.  GD has ‘a gig’ working as a scareactor in a local haunt…I love it…my work here is done.
> 
> It’s A rather unique one. They have an outdoor portion in the woods but, the main even is held in a coal mine that is now used for educational purposes.  Should be good, ghoulish fun.
> 
> carole - that incident is horrifying.  before they instituted safety rules for public/hotel pools, far too many really unfortunately drain issues.
> 
> Lol, it’s a bit of a cult thing going back decades. Had a resurgence with the hipsters with the release of this classic
> 
> View attachment 613568
> 
> 
> 
> makes perfect sense to me, enjoy   That worm planted in my brain equates to a now a 50-50 chance I may make cookies today
> 
> 
> Little sliders go down easy .  haven’t had in ages as the nearest one to me is located in middle of O-hi-O.  They sell them frozen in some stores but, not the same.
> 
> my boys treasured those patches, all were so excited by the idea of being able to swim all winter long, eagerly kept signing up for next class.     Had to laugh as to how things did change a bit in the process when I took my GD when she was a tot…no longer using the empty gallon milk cartons for the earliest classes


Sounds like a fun weekend for the Keisha family!  Good luck to your GD!!  Hope she has a great experience!






A very lazy morning....finishing my cuppa coffee and will get ready for the gym.  Then I'll walk the dogs, and make sure the cat is set for our overnight away.  She stays home since she gets terribly car sick...

I'll organize what I need to bring along to the lake house, and pack my bag.  DH said he will be home between 1-2pm today.

Have a Happy Sweetest Day!!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> other than watching the temperature tank in real time today, plan on doing much about nothing until heading up to one of the local haunts with family. Going to grab pizzas & hoagies & convene at my youngest DS’s house prior to nosh, then head out en masse. GD has ‘a gig’ working as a scareactor in a local haunt…I love it…my work here is done.
> 
> It’s A rather unique one. They have an outdoor portion in the woods but, the main even is held in a coal mine that is now used for educational purposes.  Should be good, ghoulish fun.
> 
> carole - that incident is horrifying.  before they instituted safety rules for public/hotel pools, far too many really unfortunately drain issues.
> 
> Lol, it’s a bit of a cult thing going back decades. Had a resurgence with the hipsters with the release of this classic
> 
> View attachment 613568
> 
> 
> 
> makes perfect sense to me, enjoy   That worm planted in my brain equates to a now a 50-50 chance I may make cookies today
> 
> 
> Little sliders go down easy .  haven’t had in ages as the nearest one to me is located in middle of O-hi-O.  They sell them frozen in some stores but, not the same.
> 
> my boys treasured those patches, all were so excited by the idea of being able to swim all winter long, eagerly kept signing up for next class.     Had to laugh as to how things did change a bit in the process when I took my GD when she was a tot…no longer using the empty gallon milk cartons for the earliest classes



Lucky gal!!! She`ll have a ton of fun doing that....yes, your work is indeed done, have a fabulous time and food sounds so good!!! 

Yes, it was the 1970`s so I guess safety wasn`t exactly high priority, but it was a brand new complex, so should have had no issues. School never even bothered letting my parents know.....I was still breathing so no problems....lol. There would be a whole bunch of craziness now if it happened today. 



Lori......have a lovely weekend away.......sounds like a fun time!! 



Chinese takeout tonight for us, looking forward to that.......much as though I love cooking, I do like the odd night off........

Not going out tonight, decided to stay home and watch a movie. 

Been such a quick day, glad to be in though as it`s quite cold outside......winter is close!


----------



## Lynne G

Shhhh, not ready for the Winter yet, Schumi.

Nary a sound from either kid.  Got hungry, so a bacon and egg and cheese on toast.  Guess when they get up, they will be hungry, and not me.  Eh, we have a well enough stocked kitchen, so they can make whatever they find to cook.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Not a bad way to spend the weekend.
> 
> I checked after you mentioned the new CSI show, we don`t get it yet, but will give it a go when we do get it. I had no idea they were bringing it back.
> 
> Think my favorite one of the whole lot was CSI-NY.....loved some Lt Dan in there....I am a big fan of Gary Sinise.


 Chores are done and groceries are put away. I got a NY Strip steak for dinner tonight and scored a Butterball turkey breast roaster for Thanksgiving. After all the articles I read about possible turkey shortages for this year I was very happy to get one.

CSI:Vegas just aired episode two the other night...I like it so far. Hodges has come back after someone is trying to frame him but Sarah doesn't believe it. Next week Grissom will return to the team so we'll see where it goes from there.

Love Chinese food...my favorites are Sweet and Sour Chicken and Chicken Lo Mein. Panda Express is close to the office so they get a lot of business during lunch hours and are pretty good for something quick but I prefer and nice local place with larger portions. There is a restaurant that I would love to try called Crazy Buffet...the website looks amazing!  https://mycrazybuffet.com/

There is also one on my way home but I never think to stop there. 

I'll starve myself one day and try it one night...it has good reviews on Yelp!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Chores are done and groceries are put away. I got a NY Strip steak for dinner tonight and scored a Butterball turkey breast roaster for Thanksgiving. After all the articles I read about possible turkey shortages for this year I was very happy to get one.
> 
> CSI:Vegas just aired episode two the other night...I like it so far. Hodges has come back after someone is trying to frame him but Sarah doesn't believe it. Next week Grissom will return to the team so we'll see where it goes from there.
> 
> Love Chinese food...my favorites are Sweet and Sour Chicken and Chicken Lo Mein. Panda Express is close to the office so they get a lot of business during lunch hours and are pretty good for something quick but I prefer and nice local place with larger portions. There is a restaurant that I would love to try called Crazy Buffet...the website looks amazing!  https://mycrazybuffet.com/
> 
> There is also one on my way home but I never think to stop there.
> 
> I'll starve myself one day and try it one night...it has good reviews on Yelp!



Not a fan of buffets generally, but my goodness that`s quite the choice of food there! We both love, hot, sweet and spicy chicken or shrimp usually. I love spicy sweet and sour too. 

Yes, we`ve ordered 2 turkeys from our butcher for Christmas due to worries about supplies, they`re from farms local to our County so don`t think we need worry. 

Enjoy that steak! 





Chinese was good as ever, cleared our plates and not much went in the trash tonight. 

Started watching The Big Bang Theory from the beginning, ordered the box set and the dvd`s arrrived today.........I never really got fully into it when it was on tv, but it is hilarious and so many episodes to watch! Now watching Rush Hour 2, another funny movie. 

Going to be raining tomorrow, so may not get out a walk but do need to go out for fresh produce, won`t take long. 

Feeling like having cranberry and pineapple juice mixed with some fizzy lemonade.......


----------



## soniam

J'aime Paris said:


> Have you ever eaten at a Culvers?  They just came out with the Curderburger....it's selling out everywhere!



We had Culvers last night for dinner! I just discovered that they have an excellent chicken cashew salad that's keto. The chicken is freshly cooked, moist, and flavorful. I haven't heard of the curdburger. My son did get cheese curds, which I love, but didn't eat. I really like their patty melts and their shakes. I think we only have one in town now, and it's close to us.


----------



## Charade67

Dh and B are back home. They had a nice little vacation together. They brought me back some wolf ears.
We are now getting ready to watch some college football.



schumigirl said:


> Charade....good morning....yes, what a horrible thing to do to you! Yes, I wouldn`t have had anything to do with her either. Hope karma bit her on the *** one day.....


 A few months ago I saw a post from her on Facebook (we have a mutual friend from the old neighborhood) and she was going on about how wonderful it was to still be friends with her childhood friends. Several people from my old neighborhood commented on it. I was tempted to ask her if she remembered what she did to me, but decided it would be pointless. 



Lynne G said:


> Ah, up early to a quiet house and big screen watching. And since house feels cool, a big cup of tea for me, as also decided kitchen needs to be warm, so made some chocolate chip cookies. Just warm from oven, and of course, had to sample. When the kids see them, I’m sure they will not last.


Ooh, I missed cookies at Lynne's house. What a nice thing to wake up to.



keishashadow said:


> Had to laugh as to how things did change a bit in the process when I took my GD when she was a tot…no longer using the empty gallon milk cartons for the earliest classes


What did they use the milk cartons for?



J'aime Paris said:


> Have you ever eaten at a Culvers? They just came out with the Curderburger....it's selling out everywhere!


 A friend of mine in Wisconsin stood in line to get one of those, but they sold out before she could order. 



Metro West said:


> There is a restaurant that I would love to try called Crazy Buffet...the website looks amazing! https://mycrazybuffet.com/


 That looks amazing, but I am still a little iffy about buffets right now. 


Almost game time.


----------



## Lynne G

Never head of Culvers, have to google.  Well, based on little one’s wake up and moving, ended up with lunch at 3 this afternoon.  Decided since a good rain has been falling, may just cook up some burgers.  Add tomatoes, and we will call it dinner.  Last one, but find with me.  

Very dark, and still raining.  My sister got the brunt of the storm as she had good sized hail falling. We started out with a light drizzle, to moderate rain, but no thunder heard.  Soaker, though cannot complain, as had almost a week without rain.  Though bad thing is, what caused the rain is the loss of our warm weather with the strong cold front arriving and 60 the high tomorrow.  But dry, as rain to  end tonight.  Then predicted even with the lower temps, glorious sunshine for the next 5 days.  Yay!  Pants will be back on, but will be happily rocking those sun glasses.

Abd with most of our homies, I too am screen watching and hunkered down under a throw.  May turn on the heater tomorrow morning, as think the house will be too cool when I wake up.  We will see.  Almost wanted to turn on the AC these last two days.  Yeah, a not exciting Saturday night for me.  Lounge wear on too, as no need to go out in the darkness and rain.


----------



## Metro West

Charade67 said:


> That looks amazing, but I am still a little iffy about buffets right now.


 Yeah...I know how you feel...I have heard these restaurants are very clean and are doing everything they can to keep them safe.


----------



## macraven

Ended up leaving the ac on today
Humid here

Read Sunday temps won’t need the ac on but temps raise up Monday afternoon

Ah screw it…. I’ll leave the ac on and won’t have to reprogram it

Waiting for a volunteer to put the porch light on…


----------



## Charade67




----------



## macraven

perfect pic charade


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Dh and B are back home. They had a nice little vacation together. They brought me back some wolf ears.
> We are now getting ready to watch some college football.
> 
> A few months ago I saw a post from her on Facebook (we have a mutual friend from the old neighborhood) and she was going on about how wonderful it was to still be friends with her childhood friends. Several people from my old neighborhood commented on it. I was tempted to ask her if she remembered what she did to me, but decided it would be pointless.
> 
> Ooh, I missed cookies at Lynne's house. What a nice thing to wake up to.
> 
> What did they use the milk cartons for?
> 
> A friend of mine in Wisconsin stood in line to get one of those, but they sold out before she could order.
> 
> That looks amazing, but I am still a little iffy about buffets right now.
> 
> 
> Almost game time.



Yes, folks like that are best ignored Charade, pointless as you say. 

We tried Culvers in Orlando, it was just ok. Someone told us the milk shakes were out of this world.....again, just ok and the burgers were again, just ok. Loved the fries though.

But, the place itself was immaculately clean and staff were lovely. All very young, but you couldn`t ask for better. 

Glad your husband and daughter had such a lovely trip. 





Metro West said:


> Yeah...I know how you feel...I have heard these restaurants are very clean and are doing everything they can to keep them safe.



Our grocery stores have brought back the serve yourself salad boxes again, have to say I never bought it before anyway, but as you say they are trying to do everything they can. Same with bread and pastry products, I can`t bring myself to buy anything that isn`t wrapped, but I never did before.

But, if you try that place let us know......a couple of folks have suggested places we haven`t gone before and I keep saying we need to stay longer to try them all and keep all the old favourites!!





macraven said:


> Ended up leaving the ac on today
> Humid here
> 
> Read Sunday temps won’t need the ac on but temps raise up Monday afternoon
> 
> Ah screw it…. I’ll leave the ac on and won’t have to reprogram it
> 
> Waiting for a volunteer to put the porch light on…



Your temps sound wonderful for this time of year......




Charade67 said:


> View attachment 613730



Nice light, needed it this morning! Love the owl too. We have quite a lot of them around us here, very beautiful creatures.





Well, did go to bed early last night......we left the windows open as it wasn`t the coldest night, and I think some foxes were in the trees having a fight as they make the most horrible noise when they do. But, heard them for a minute or so and got straight back to sleep. 

No rain apparently, so once it`s lighter will look to get out walking, pushing it back slightly later in the mornings now as it`s darker. Not as cold as we thought it was going to be this morning either. 

Another 2 weeks for us till clocks go back.

Sunday is bacon day, but will keep it for lunch and plan a simple roast chicken for Sunday dinner tonight, but for now a good old cuppa tea and some toast I think, I have lovely home made marmalade in the fridge.....not made in my home, but still home made  


















 










Happy Sunday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, around lunch time for Schumi, so I’m ready for that bacon.  LoL   Glad to hear weather was nice for your walk this morning. And yep, while not the morning tea you enjoyed, but still enjoying my morning tea as I type.  

House does feel cool, and a look outside, and a very dark clear sky. Will be sunrise in another hour, and a golden sunrise is expected in that clear sky. Now saying cloudy afternoon, no rain expected from them, but eh. I’m going to enjoy that sunshine  all morning.

And so, a birthday weekend for my sister, so we are going to celebrate with her a day late, as travel with that stormy day yesterday, we’d rather travel in a clear, dry day. Other than that, it’s that normal Sunday activities. Alarm already set, and the trash cans will be rolled to the curb. Then an earlier bedtime, as back to week day routine tomorrow.

A good morning and hope all have an excellent Sunday.  Middle of October, last quarter of the year.  And Christmas decor in the stores.  Yep.  That time of year.


----------



## Metro West




----------



## keishashadow

Sweet, broken little doll

they had her in a small room set off from the path in the above ground portion of the house.  She came rushing out of the boo hole at you yelling & screaming, quite effective. I was rather started, didn’t get the best pic here.

the mine has been used as an educational one for school groups for ages.  Also, in Various movies.  2009 My bloody valentine (in 3D no less) was filmed there.

https://m.imdb.com/video/vi4210033433?playlistId=tt1179891

They only permitted 2 or 3 guests at a time in this portion.  Then, you made your way thru the woods & past the chain saw wolves , to the mine tram. Still in just a big bigger groups of no more than 8, would do the mine maze   dodging ghouls & finally making you way out.  Was glad they didn’t let you wander too deep off the beaten path in there!  So claustrophobic, no idea how my family was able to work in those sorts of conditions.  Thank you for paying it forward to give me the opportunity to enjoy a decidedly cushier lifestyle!

This little monster really startled me, had her positioned slowly rocking back & forth after a string of animatronics, when she stood up & lunged…





The lighting budget had a nice boost this year   It’s interesting to see how a small, local haunt manages to be quite effective in comparison vs big budget HHN.




J'aime Paris said:


> Have you ever eaten at a Culvers? They just came out with the Curderburger....it's selling out everywhere!


no, not in our area.  Believe I did pass one in Kissimmee area.  Hamburgers, unless of the McD I’m starving need early lunch before driving to a park,  are normally not something on my radar on vacation   


schumigirl said:


> School never even bothered letting my parents know.....I was still breathing so no problems....lol. There would be a whole bunch of craziness now if it happened today.


world was a decidedly different place.

Love that cat meme!


Metro West said:


> I got a NY Strip steak for dinner tonight and scored a Butterball turkey breast roaster for Thanksgiving. After all the articles I read about possible turkey shortages for this year I was very happy to get one.


yum. JMHO the media is surely adding to any possible shortages & creating a bit of hoarding yet again.   I did pick up a couple of frozen turkey breasts the beginning of the summer still sitting in deep freeze.  Not out of the norm for us as I generally will cook one or two most months anyway, quick & easy meal

that said, I did pick up more TP & PT.  pre pandemic would have it S&S shipped from amazon.  have yet to see it repopulate there In any cost effective fashion.



schumigirl said:


> The Big Bang Theory





soniam said:


> cheese curds,


Not something generally offered in my area.  i’ve never tried them.


Charade67 said:


> What did they use the milk cartons for?


plastic ones, flotation devices in each hand


Lynne G said:


> My sister got the brunt of the storm as she had good sized hail falling.


we had a class 1 & a 0 (no idea that was a thing) tornado roll thru yesterday am south of my area.  No loss of life.  Weird as we just had a brief am shower.


Lynne G said:


> And so, a birthday weekend for my sister, so we are going to celebrate with her a day late,


Nice, have fun


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Sweet, broken little doll
> View attachment 613834
> they had her in a small room set off from the path in the above ground portion of the house.  She came rushing out of the boo hole at you yelling & screaming, quite effective. I was rather started, didn’t get the best pic here.
> View attachment 613835
> the mine has been used as an educational one for school groups for ages.  Also, in Various movies.  2009 My bloody valentine (in 3D no less) was filmed there.
> 
> https://m.imdb.com/video/vi4210033433?playlistId=tt1179891
> 
> They only permitted 2 or 3 guests at a time in this portion.  Then, you made your way thru the woods & past the chain saw wolves , to the mine tram. Still in just a big bigger groups of no more than 8, would do the mine maze   dodging ghouls & finally making you way out.  Was glad they didn’t let you wander too deep off the beaten path in there!  So claustrophobic, no idea how my family was able to work in those sorts of conditions.  Thank you for paying it forward to give me the opportunity to enjoy a decidedly cushier lifestyle!
> 
> This little monster really startled me, had her positioned slowly rocking back & forth after a string of animatronics, when she stood up & lunged…
> 
> View attachment 613840
> 
> 
> View attachment 613838
> The lighting budget had a nice boost this year   It’s interesting to see how a small, local haunt manages to be quite effective in comparison vs big budget HHN.
> View attachment 613839
> 
> 
> no, not in our area.  Believe I did pass one in Kissimmee area.  Hamburgers, unless of the McD I’m starving need early lunch before driving to a park,  are normally not something on my radar on vacation
> 
> world was a decidedly different place.
> 
> Love that cat meme!
> 
> yum. JMHO the media is surely adding to any possible shortages & creating a bit of hoarding yet again.   I did pick up a couple of frozen turkey breasts the beginning of the summer still sitting in deep freeze.  Not out of the norm for us as I generally will cook one or two most months anyway, quick & easy meal
> 
> that said, I did pick up more TP & PT.  pre pandemic would have it S&S shipped from amazon.  have yet to see it repopulate there In any cost effective fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not something generally offered in my area.  i’ve never tried them.
> 
> plastic ones, flotation devices in each hand
> 
> we had a class 1 & a 0 (no idea that was a thing) tornado roll thru yesterday am south of my area.  No loss of life.  Weird as we just had a brief am shower.
> 
> Nice, have fun



She is amazing Janet! A genuine little star in the making. And glad she enjoyed it as well as scaring the bejesus out of folks……that sounds like so much fun.

Interesting place too……now I’m wondering why I’ve never seen My Bloody Valentine in 3D………lol…….

There‘s another Culvers near Mall at Millenia too, I do think I’d like the custard shakes, maybe give them another try sometime, I just chose the wrong flavour I believe. 





Did enjoy an amazing walk this morning. It was breezy but not cold, so very pleasant and we broke all our records so far for each mile covered……won’t be doing that every day! But, it’s a beautiful day with lots of sunshine which wasn’t forecast, happy with that though. 

Once we got home and showered we went to buy a new microwave, came down this morning to see the lights out in ours, tried the fuse, but nothing.

I really don‘t use a microwave often, certainly never for cooking, but ideal for ease of reheating if some side dishes are ready too early, or milk for hot chocolate…….that’s about it. But, got a good one, probably didn’t need one as big or as powerful, but I liked it.

And fits nicely on the worktop where the other one was.

Laundry day as weather was so nice, got a couple of loads out and dried, ironed and put away now.

Chicken has been simmering away and smells beautiful. Doing some roasted veg and crushed buttered baby potatoes.

Hope everyone‘s having a lovely Sunday


----------



## Charade67

It is a beautiful day today. I have turned off the a/c and opened up the windows. This is the weather that I love. 

I think I have figured out how we will tell B that we are going back to Disney World. I have been trying to come up with stocking stuffer ideas for her. I saw on the shop Disney site that I can get a gift card with her favorite princess on it, so I will put some money on a Disney gift card and put it in her stocking. 



schumigirl said:


> Nice light, needed it this morning! Love the owl too. We have quite a lot of them around us here, very beautiful creatures.


Thanks. I think owls are pretty cool. 



Lynne G said:


> And so, a birthday weekend for my sister,


 Happy birthday to her. A friend of ours is having a birthday today. He and his wife are spending it at the Grand Canyon. 



keishashadow said:


> Sweet, broken little doll


She looks quite creepy. How old is she?



schumigirl said:


> Once we got home and showered we went to buy a new microwave, came down this morning to see the lights out in ours, tried the fuse, but nothing.
> 
> I really don‘t use a microwave often, certainly never for cooking, but ideal for ease of reheating if some side dishes are ready too early, or milk for hot chocolate…….that’s about it. But, got a good one, probably didn’t need one as big or as powerful, but I liked it.


 We probably use ours too much. We want to get  one to put over our stove so we can free up some counter space. 

It's going to be a quiet, relaxing say of watching cars drive around in a circle.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> And glad she enjoyed it as well as scaring the bejesus out of folks……that sounds like so much fun.


I’m guessing she will try to work it into
Her busy schedule for yet another go round this season 

u didn’t miss much of anything with that horror flick, another of that era 3D ripoffs. 
did catch first episode of dawn of dead.  Let’s just say I hope it improves

anyone here watch succession on hbo?  New season starts tonight woot


Charade67 said:


> She looks quite creepy. How old is she?


That’s what she was going for, Just turned 11

ur DD is going to be jumping for joy on Xmas morn


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Lucky gal!!! She`ll have a ton of fun doing that....yes, your work is indeed done, have a fabulous time and food sounds so good!!!
> 
> Yes, it was the 1970`s so I guess safety wasn`t exactly high priority, but it was a brand new complex, so should have had no issues. School never even bothered letting my parents know.....I was still breathing so no problems....lol. There would be a whole bunch of craziness now if it happened today.
> 
> 
> 
> Lori......have a lovely weekend away.......sounds like a fun time!!
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese takeout tonight for us, looking forward to that.......much as though I love cooking, I do like the odd night off........
> 
> Not going out tonight, decided to stay home and watch a movie.
> 
> Been such a quick day, glad to be in though as it`s quite cold outside......winter is close!


It has been a cool and windy weekend here too....brrrr!
The lake water was all churned up and brown looking





schumigirl said:


> Not a fan of buffets generally, but my goodness that`s quite the choice of food there! We both love, hot, sweet and spicy chicken or shrimp usually. I love spicy sweet and sour too.
> 
> Yes, we`ve ordered 2 turkeys from our butcher for Christmas due to worries about supplies, they`re from farms local to our County so don`t think we need worry.
> 
> Enjoy that steak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese was good as ever, cleared our plates and not much went in the trash tonight.
> 
> Started watching The Big Bang Theory from the beginning, ordered the box set and the dvd`s arrrived today.........I never really got fully into it when it was on tv, but it is hilarious and so many episodes to watch! Now watching Rush Hour 2, another funny movie.
> 
> Going to be raining tomorrow, so may not get out a walk but do need to go out for fresh produce, won`t take long.
> 
> Feeling like having cranberry and pineapple juice mixed with some fizzy lemonade.......


Love Big Bang Theory!!!



soniam said:


> We had Culvers last night for dinner! I just discovered that they have an excellent chicken cashew salad that's keto. The chicken is freshly cooked, moist, and flavorful. I haven't heard of the curdburger. My son did get cheese curds, which I love, but didn't eat. I really like their patty melts and their shakes. I think we only have one in town now, and it's close to us.


Yes, I've always been happy with their food!  Cheese curds are a must, lol!  And the custard is sooooo yummy!



Charade67 said:


> Dh and B are back home. They had a nice little vacation together. They brought me back some wolf ears.
> We are now getting ready to watch some college football.
> 
> A few months ago I saw a post from her on Facebook (we have a mutual friend from the old neighborhood) and she was going on about how wonderful it was to still be friends with her childhood friends. Several people from my old neighborhood commented on it. I was tempted to ask her if she remembered what she did to me, but decided it would be pointless.
> 
> Ooh, I missed cookies at Lynne's house. What a nice thing to wake up to.
> 
> What did they use the milk cartons for?
> 
> A friend of mine in Wisconsin stood in line to get one of those, but they sold out before she could order.
> 
> That looks amazing, but I am still a little iffy about buffets right now.
> 
> 
> Almost game time.


I'm guessing wolf ears is a treat of some sort?   Guessing not real wolf ears....



Lynne G said:


> Never head of Culvers, have to google.  Well, based on little one’s wake up and moving, ended up with lunch at 3 this afternoon.  Decided since a good rain has been falling, may just cook up some burgers.  Add tomatoes, and we will call it dinner.  Last one, but find with me.
> 
> Very dark, and still raining.  My sister got the brunt of the storm as she had good sized hail falling. We started out with a light drizzle, to moderate rain, but no thunder heard.  Soaker, though cannot complain, as had almost a week without rain.  Though bad thing is, what caused the rain is the loss of our warm weather with the strong cold front arriving and 60 the high tomorrow.  But dry, as rain to  end tonight.  Then predicted even with the lower temps, glorious sunshine for the next 5 days.  Yay!  Pants will be back on, but will be happily rocking those sun glasses.
> 
> Abd with most of our homies, I too am screen watching and hunkered down under a throw.  May turn on the heater tomorrow morning, as think the house will be too cool when I wake up.  We will see.  Almost wanted to turn on the AC these last two days.  Yeah, a not exciting Saturday night for me.  Lounge wear on too, as no need to go out in the darkness and rain.


Hoping the hail didn't do any damage!  Nice to stay inside on a rainy evening.



schumigirl said:


> Yes, folks like that are best ignored Charade, pointless as you say.
> 
> We tried Culvers in Orlando, it was just ok. Someone told us the milk shakes were out of this world.....again, just ok and the burgers were again, just ok. Loved the fries though.
> 
> But, the place itself was immaculately clean and staff were lovely. All very young, but you couldn`t ask for better.
> 
> Glad your husband and daughter had such a lovely trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our grocery stores have brought back the serve yourself salad boxes again, have to say I never bought it before anyway, but as you say they are trying to do everything they can. Same with bread and pastry products, I can`t bring myself to buy anything that isn`t wrapped, but I never did before.
> 
> But, if you try that place let us know......a couple of folks have suggested places we haven`t gone before and I keep saying we need to stay longer to try them all and keep all the old favourites!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your temps sound wonderful for this time of year......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice light, needed it this morning! Love the owl too. We have quite a lot of them around us here, very beautiful creatures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, did go to bed early last night......we left the windows open as it wasn`t the coldest night, and I think some foxes were in the trees having a fight as they make the most horrible noise when they do. But, heard them for a minute or so and got straight back to sleep.
> 
> No rain apparently, so once it`s lighter will look to get out walking, pushing it back slightly later in the mornings now as it`s darker. Not as cold as we thought it was going to be this morning either.
> 
> Another 2 weeks for us till clocks go back.
> 
> Sunday is bacon day, but will keep it for lunch and plan a simple roast chicken for Sunday dinner tonight, but for now a good old cuppa tea and some toast I think, I have lovely home made marmalade in the fridge.....not made in my home, but still home made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday ​


Too bad Culver's was a miss for you......they are hugely popular in the Midwest and we have multiple within a 20 mile radius of my house.  I like that they prepare everything to order, and not sitting under a lamp.  



Lynne G said:


> Yay, around lunch time for Schumi, so I’m ready for that bacon.  LoL   Glad to hear weather was nice for your walk this morning. And yep, while not the morning tea you enjoyed, but still enjoying my morning tea as I type.
> 
> House does feel cool, and a look outside, and a very dark clear sky. Will be sunrise in another hour, and a golden sunrise is expected in that clear sky. Now saying cloudy afternoon, no rain expected from them, but eh. I’m going to enjoy that sunshine ☀ all morning.
> 
> And so, a birthday weekend for my sister, so we are going to celebrate with her a day late, as travel with that stormy day yesterday, we’d rather travel in a clear, dry day. Other than that, it’s that normal Sunday activities. Alarm already set, and the trash cans will be rolled to the curb. Then an earlier bedtime, as back to week day routine tomorrow.
> 
> A good morning and hope all have an excellent Sunday.  Middle of October, last quarter of the year.  And Christmas decor in the stores.  Yep.  That time of year.


A very Happy Birthday to your sister!!!




keishashadow said:


> Sweet, broken little doll
> View attachment 613834
> they had her in a small room set off from the path in the above ground portion of the house.  She came rushing out of the boo hole at you yelling & screaming, quite effective. I was rather started, didn’t get the best pic here.
> View attachment 613835
> the mine has been used as an educational one for school groups for ages.  Also, in Various movies.  2009 My bloody valentine (in 3D no less) was filmed there.
> 
> https://m.imdb.com/video/vi4210033433?playlistId=tt1179891
> 
> They only permitted 2 or 3 guests at a time in this portion.  Then, you made your way thru the woods & past the chain saw wolves , to the mine tram. Still in just a big bigger groups of no more than 8, would do the mine maze dodging ghouls & finally making you way out. Was glad they didn’t let you wander too deep off the beaten path in there! So claustrophobic, no idea how my family was able to work in those sorts of conditions. Thank you for paying it forward to give me the opportunity to enjoy a decidedly cushier lifestyle!
> 
> This little monster really startled me, had her positioned slowly rocking back & forth after a string of animatronics, when she stood up & lunged…
> 
> View attachment 613840
> 
> 
> View attachment 613838
> The lighting budget had a nice boost this year   It’s interesting to see how a small, local haunt manages to be quite effective in comparison vs big budget HHN.
> View attachment 613839
> 
> 
> no, not in our area.  Believe I did pass one in Kissimmee area.  Hamburgers, unless of the McD I’m starving need early lunch before driving to a park,  are normally not something on my radar on vacation
> 
> world was a decidedly different place.
> 
> Love that cat meme!
> 
> yum. JMHO the media is surely adding to any possible shortages & creating a bit of hoarding yet again.   I did pick up a couple of frozen turkey breasts the beginning of the summer still sitting in deep freeze.  Not out of the norm for us as I generally will cook one or two most months anyway, quick & easy meal
> 
> that said, I did pick up more TP & PT.  pre pandemic would have it S&S shipped from amazon.  have yet to see it repopulate there In any cost effective fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not something generally offered in my area.  i’ve never tried them.
> 
> plastic ones, flotation devices in each hand
> 
> we had a class 1 & a 0 (no idea that was a thing) tornado roll thru yesterday am south of my area.  No loss of life.  Weird as we just had a brief am shower.
> 
> Nice, have fun


Ok, she would legit scare me!
Brava!!



schumigirl said:


> She is amazing Janet! A genuine little star in the making. And glad she enjoyed it as well as scaring the bejesus out of folks……that sounds like so much fun.
> 
> Interesting place too……now I’m wondering why I’ve never seen My Bloody Valentine in 3D………lol…….
> 
> There‘s another Culvers near Mall at Millenia too, I do think I’d like the custard shakes, maybe give them another try sometime, I just chose the wrong flavour I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did enjoy an amazing walk this morning. It was breezy but not cold, so very pleasant and we broke all our records so far for each mile covered……won’t be doing that every day! But, it’s a beautiful day with lots of sunshine which wasn’t forecast, happy with that though.
> 
> Once we got home and showered we went to buy a new microwave, came down this morning to see the lights out in ours, tried the fuse, but nothing.
> 
> I really don‘t use a microwave often, certainly never for cooking, but ideal for ease of reheating if some side dishes are ready too early, or milk for hot chocolate…….that’s about it. But, got a good one, probably didn’t need one as big or as powerful, but I liked it.
> 
> And fits nicely on the worktop where the other one was.
> 
> Laundry day as weather was so nice, got a couple of loads out and dried, ironed and put away now.
> 
> Chicken has been simmering away and smells beautiful. Doing some roasted veg and crushed buttered baby potatoes.
> 
> Hope everyone‘s having a lovely Sunday


DH and I took dogs on an extra long walk this morning.  Finally tired them both out!  Not an easy feat for the lab, she's the energizer bunny!



Charade67 said:


> It is a beautiful day today. I have turned off the a/c and opened up the windows. This is the weather that I love.
> 
> I think I have figured out how we will tell B that we are going back to Disney World. I have been trying to come up with stocking stuffer ideas for her. I saw on the shop Disney site that I can get a gift card with her favorite princess on it, so I will put some money on a Disney gift card and put it in her stocking.
> 
> Thanks. I think owls are pretty cool.
> 
> Happy birthday to her. A friend of ours is having a birthday today. He and his wife are spending it at the Grand Canyon.
> 
> She looks quite creepy. How old is she?
> 
> We probably use ours too much. We want to get  one to put over our stove so we can free up some counter space.
> 
> It's going to be a quiet, relaxing say of watching cars drive around in a circle.


Oh, your DD will really love finding that gem in her stocking!!




keishashadow said:


> I’m guessing she will try to work it into
> Her busy schedule for yet another go round this season
> 
> u didn’t miss much of anything with that horror flick, another of that era 3D ripoffs.
> did catch first episode of dawn of dead.  Let’s just say I hope it improves
> 
> anyone here watch succession on hbo?  New season starts tonight woot
> 
> That’s what she was going for, Just turned 11
> 
> ur DD is going to be jumping for joy on Xmas morn


Never watched Succession, but it looks interesting.  Enjoy the new season tonight!!







Had a relaxing weekend up north.  It was nice to sit with the fire going in the house, while the wind whipped outside and churned the lake up.

DH actually surprised me with a Sweetest Day gift of sorts.  He cleared his schedule to go to Florida!  He needs to fly home 1.5 days before me...... but I'll take it!!   

I booked the flights, R/T transportation with Tony H., and the hotel room this afternoon.  
I wanted RP, but it was quite a bit more money than HR.  No big deal, as I enjoy HR, but we had stayed there in May.  I'll keep checking back...never know when something may open up.  I'll need to make a few dining reservations, probably do that tomorrow. 

Wishing a restful Sunday evening to all!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Nice to have DH with you for trip, even if have to leave a little earlier than you, Paris. Still, a very nice picture of the lake.  

Thanks for all my sister’s birthday wishes. She enjoyed our company and gifts. We had a good laugh and had lunch with her, including dessert. I stood in line for about 30 minutes to pick up three of these local, small batch, little sized cheesecakes, flavors: birthday cake, strawberry shortcake, and chocolate fudge. And even with the four of us sampling all three, there’s at least half left of each. I’m sure my sister will nibble on them the next couple of days.

And with all that eating, was not that hungry for dinner, so opened a couple of cans of chicken and rice soups, and that with crackers was our dinner. Though older one made a deli turkey sandwich too.

Nothing like a Sunday night. Calm and ready for the week days to come along. Trash cans are at the curb and no spooky like Keisha posted. Looked like fun, Keisha.

And yeah:


Sigh……


----------



## Charade67

J'aime Paris said:


> I'm guessing wolf ears is a treat of some sort? Guessing not real wolf ears....


----------



## soniam

Slept in Friday. Had a great ploughmans lunch for 1, pumpkin juice, fire whiskey, and butterbeer softserve. I must have bummed around for a bit. My local friend met me again, but for early S&S. Hill House again. We did more houses without EP. She left pretty early, and I did more houses and bought a Jack Jar and t-shirt at the Tribute Store. I also watched the Marathon of Mayhem lagoon laser show. It wasn't as good as 2019, but it was still very enjoyable.

At some point, my husband texted me that their flight had been delayed from leaving ~7:30pm to ~9:30pm. So they weren't going to get in until really late. Eventually they cancelled the flight, Southwest  He couldn't find another SW flight to Orlando until Sunday night. They would miss our private RIP tour. He started looking for other airlines and other airports. The best option was a Saturday morning flight to Tampa, and then they drove. I was trying to balance all of my stuff, a Jack slider, and cocktail while texting/messaging between 4 other people. Luckily, the houses were relaxing

They did miss the 3 house tour Saturday morning, but my other local friends joined me. The house tour was great! Love these. I was really disappointed that my husband and son didn't get to do it. However, they made it in the afternoon with plenty of time to do our RIP tour. Our 3 friends in Orlando joined us. We had a great time. Jordan was our guide. We did all of the houses and repeated some. Hit both bars. Saw the immigration room at MIB and rode it. We also rode Mummy. Got some snacks at the Tribute Store. I had an amazing run through some of the houses, particularly Hill House. It turned that house around for me. It was really a great night. I am so glad that my family got to join me, especially since it was my husband's first time.

We slept in Sunday. I only slept in until about 10:30, even though we went to bed about 2am. DH and DS slept until after noon. I have a hard time sleeping in on vacation, because I want to get going and see stuff. We did a late lunch at Finnegan's. We decided to skip S&S, since we had EP and didn't feel we needed to repeat any houses. We headed back to the room, packed up, and relaxed. We headed out about 7pm and did all of the houses again and the lagoon show. We had some food from the stands, like the turkey/butternut squash gyoza, pumpkin churro, and my husband's first pizza fries. I really wanted to get some twisted taters, since I have never had them. I think the pizza fries weren't sitting well though, and I knew that I would regret it later. So, maybe next year.

We hit IOA Monday morning at park opening for our last day. Hubby and son headed for Velocicoaster, and I headed for Hagrid's. The Hagrid's VQ never opened up, and the wait had escalated pretty quickly. So DH and DS didn't get to ride it this time. We have ridden it a lot though and will be back for Thanksgiving. We did some more rides and then ate at Confisco for the first time. We actually ate in the Navigator's Club. The lettuce wraps and pumpkin hummus were excellent. I think I might try to make the hummus sometime. We rode the Hogwart's Express to Studios and do some rides. Our phone batteries were really low after trying for the VQ all morning. My husband's cable had gone bad, so the brick battery couldn't charge his phone. I had one in the car but didn't bring it to the park.

We went to the AP lounge while it rained to figure out how they were getting home and how to get a phone cable for DH. We finally decided that they should take the AA flight from Tampa, since the SW Orlando flight was already delayed by 2 hours. DH and DS needed to be back Monday morning for work and school. I didn't have to be back, and the Tampa flight was sold out. We found out that the fuel rods come with a really short cable, so DH got one. He would need it, since they were going to have an hour and a half drive. I got dropped off at MCO about 3:30pm, but my flight wasn't supposed to leave until 8:30pm. I ended up leaving about 8:15pm, so I spent a lot of time in the airport. We all made it home though. DH and DS actually only arrived 15 minutes after me.


Just watched Carrie. Now watching the documentary. We saw No Time to Die last night. I love going to the theater. I am so glad that our numbers are dropping enough that I feel comfortable going. We have another movie next weekend, Dune, and then Eternals 2 weeks after.

I was getting stuff together for the dressy event next week and realized that my dressy sandals are messed up. The strap has gone wonky. Since they are heels, I was worried I would twist my ankle. So, I spent a ton of time on Zappos looking for something. They should arrive Tuesday. I wanted to go to Nordstrom's, but they didn't look to have much local according to their website. I hate buying dress shoes more than buying dress clothes. I might try to buy some nice earrings. I haven't been wearing them again until recently, so I didn't really like anything I had. Most of them are cheap and tarnished. I might try to find something at the mall Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## soniam

@keishashadow Thought you might like to try one of these brands. I have heard good things about their scents. One has a baby powder smelling scent for the puppet theater house.

https://souvenirscents.com/https://parkscents.com/


----------



## Pumpkin1172

A quick Sunday night stop in!

Quiet weekend of putter in the house.  I baked some muffins and a couple loaves of bread.  Didn't get outside to wash the windows.  It has been raining on and off here all weekend.  I'll head outside to do that when the weather warms us later in the week.  

Funny story, as I was leaving the grocery store and putting my groceries in my trunk, the car next to me was pulling out, the driver rolls down her window and tells me that my car scared the heck out of her and she had a laughing fit.  I have pulled out my dead arm to hang outside of my trunk,  Guess she wasn't expecting to see a dead hand/arm hanging out of a trunk  I told her that is exactly why I decorate my car for Halloween. AND...also to remind dh and the guys I work with what I could be capable of  lol.  I always seen people giggling when they drive by me.  Even an RCMP did a little honk and a laugh at me lol.  

I know so many people who have a fear of water.  It seems so common.  We always tried to get our kids comfortable in water.  DD is not very comfortable.  Hopefully she will get more comfortable as she swims with our granddaughter.   Hopefully some of you are able to overcome that.  It is not an easy fear to overcome.  

I still have a little bit of laundry yet to fold, enjoy having the remote and maybe do a little more planning and researching.  

Have a great night everyone.  I'll leave a light on for anyone having trouble sleeping and our crew from across the pond.


----------



## macraven

Such a good homie to take care of the light !


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> It is a beautiful day today. I have turned off the a/c and opened up the windows. This is the weather that I love.
> 
> I think I have figured out how we will tell B that we are going back to Disney World. I have been trying to come up with stocking stuffer ideas for her. I saw on the shop Disney site that I can get a gift card with her favorite princess on it, so I will put some money on a Disney gift card and put it in her stocking.
> 
> Thanks. I think owls are pretty cool.
> 
> Happy birthday to her. A friend of ours is having a birthday today. He and his wife are spending it at the Grand Canyon.
> 
> She looks quite creepy. How old is she?
> 
> We probably use ours too much. We want to get  one to put over our stove so we can free up some counter space.
> 
> It's going to be a quiet, relaxing say of watching cars drive around in a circle.



That`s a lovely way to let her know about the trip...she`ll be thrilled! 

I see American kitchens have that a lot, the microwave at a height above the stove......it`s not something we ever see over here. Only ever have them sitting on worktop space. We are lucky though and have more than enough....




J'aime Paris said:


> It has been a cool and windy weekend here too....brrrr!
> The lake water was all churned up and brown looking
> View attachment 613960
> 
> 
> 
> Love Big Bang Theory!!!
> 
> 
> Yes, I've always been happy with their food!  Cheese curds are a must, lol!  And the custard is sooooo yummy!
> 
> 
> I'm guessing wolf ears is a treat of some sort?   Guessing not real wolf ears....
> 
> 
> Hoping the hail didn't do any damage!  Nice to stay inside on a rainy evening.
> 
> 
> Too bad Culver's was a miss for you......they are hugely popular in the Midwest and we have multiple within a 20 mile radius of my house.  I like that they prepare everything to order, and not sitting under a lamp.
> 
> 
> A very Happy Birthday to your sister!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, she would legit scare me!
> Brava!!
> 
> 
> DH and I took dogs on an extra long walk this morning.  Finally tired them both out!  Not an easy feat for the lab, she's the energizer bunny!
> 
> 
> Oh, your DD will really love finding that gem in her stocking!!
> 
> 
> 
> Never watched Succession, but it looks interesting.  Enjoy the new season tonight!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a relaxing weekend up north.  It was nice to sit with the fire going in the house, while the wind whipped outside and churned the lake up.
> 
> DH actually surprised me with a Sweetest Day gift of sorts.  He cleared his schedule to go to Florida!  He needs to fly home 1.5 days before me...... but I'll take it!!
> 
> I booked the flights, R/T transportation with Tony H., and the hotel room this afternoon.
> I wanted RP, but it was quite a bit more money than HR.  No big deal, as I enjoy HR, but we had stayed there in May.  I'll keep checking back...never know when something may open up.  I'll need to make a few dining reservations, probably do that tomorrow.
> 
> Wishing a restful Sunday evening to all!



Still looks lovely Lori and a cosy fire with a wild night outside....one of my favourite types of romantic nights in............and what a lovely surprise DH is coming after all!!!! Fantastic news......

We both said that about Culvers, everything was incredibly fresh, and honestly the rather young staff all impressed us immensely with their customer service. We don`t eat fast food generally, especially in America as there are so many other choices we love, but we would give it  try again at some point. 

We are loving TBBT......honestly, I haven`t laughed at a show so much in years! And more or less missing it all those years, it`s all new......I`ve always loved Sheldon though, but I do get the whole show now. 





Pumpkin1172 said:


> A quick Sunday night stop in!
> 
> Quiet weekend of putter in the house.  I baked some muffins and a couple loaves of bread.  Didn't get outside to wash the windows.  It has been raining on and off here all weekend.  I'll head outside to do that when the weather warms us later in the week.
> 
> Funny story, as I was leaving the grocery store and putting my groceries in my trunk, the car next to me was pulling out, the driver rolls down her window and tells me that my car scared the heck out of her and she had a laughing fit.  I have pulled out my dead arm to hang outside of my trunk,  Guess she wasn't expecting to see a dead hand/arm hanging out of a trunk  I told her that is exactly why I decorate my car for Halloween. AND...also to remind dh and the guys I work with what I could be capable of  lol.  I always seen people giggling when they drive by me.  Even an RCMP did a little honk and a laugh at me lol.
> 
> I know so many people who have a fear of water.  It seems so common.  We always tried to get our kids comfortable in water.  DD is not very comfortable.  Hopefully she will get more comfortable as she swims with our granddaughter.   Hopefully some of you are able to overcome that.  It is not an easy fear to overcome.
> 
> I still have a little bit of laundry yet to fold, enjoy having the remote and maybe do a little more planning and researching.
> 
> Have a great night everyone.  I'll leave a light on for anyone having trouble sleeping and our crew from across the pond.



I love seeing cars with things like that......lol......

Yes, we made sure Kyle could swim at a very early age, I didn`t want him having any fear of the water. I do go in the water, well, a swimming pool and always enjoy milling around especially watching the Dive in movies at RP. 

Always nice to have a night light on.......





Don`t know where Keisha`s quote went......Oh I hope she does manage to do it some more, it really does sound fabulous and she`ll be so enthusiastic.....you`ve definitely passed on the love of horror to her! She`ll be at HHN before you know it......

Oh I won`t bother looking out for that movie then.......haven`t watched that one in years! 

Tom`s still trying to convince me to book the cinema to go see Halloween, but I`m so annoyed still with the mess they made of the new updated one last year I won`t go.......some things you can`t mess with and they ruined Michael Myers in this!





Still too dark to really see the weather this morning.....will make the most of it while we can, they`re predicting 40-50mph winds on Thursday.....might hibernate that day! I don`t mind it breezy, but no to high gusts. 

Made chicken noodle soup from yesterday`s chicken last night, so that`s lunch today. Kyle has a days holiday in.....just because, so he can have some too, he is a fan of my home made soups especially that one, and dinner is still to be determined. 

Think it`s croissants for breakfast today, nothing too exciting....well, it is Monday......



























Have a lovely Monday ​


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

Wife’s first pumpkin for the season!

Got right to work as we are just back from a fabulous couple of weeks at Universal!!!

She is great, laundry almost all done already and I’ve just laid around and watched football, baseball and racing!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Good luck with the rest of the items Son.  Heels are rarely worn by me now.  I gave away almost all my heels, as they are too small for little one and I know I’ll never wear again.  I do have one pair of dressy ones I kept though. 

Yay, you know when it’s that cooler time of year, as Pumpkin was in baking mode. Nice to have a relaxing weekend, and hope you have some dry days this week, with the rain you’ve been having.

Geeat looking pumpkin, DisneyLife. Yay, for lots of fun the last two weeks, was nice to say a quick hello to you when you arrived. Hopefully next year, we get more days to plan a get together.

Ah, Schumi‘a house should smell good with chicken noodle soup ready for lunch.  My little one is that type of soup fan, with noodles and rice in it.  Nice to have Kyle home today. 

And so, that up before the sun by hours, and already been back to that week day routine for some time too.  Yeah, welcome to Monday.  But hey, decided needed a longer weekend, as this one went by too quick.  So making this weekend a three day one.  Woot!

That ever Marvelous Monday homies.  Middle of month, and hehe, would have liked seeing Pumpkin’s car trunk as she drove by.  Yay, the horror and happy haunting month.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne....you put rice in chicken noodle soup? Never heard of that before......



What a lovely morning it turned out to be......sunnier and warmer than expected so we enjoyed a 7 mile beachfront walk and watched the smaller fisherman about to come back in with their catch of the day. 

Yes, looking forward to lunch, made some bread when we came back in, should be ready soon, a simple cheese and chive but added some olives we had too. Dinner is spicy plum Chinese 5 spice pork fillet with stir fried veg. 

I`m ready for lunch already and it`s not yet midday......


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I am super sleepy today. Caspian was in rare form last night and just would not settle down. It's quiet here now. I don't know where he has wandered off to. 

B has given me a list of gift ideas for her birthday and Christmas. One of the things on her list is a new purse. I asked her if she has any particular style, size, color, or pattern in mind and she said no. Okay, that narrows it down to everything. I  finally got her to tell me that she wants a crossbody, not to large (just need to hold phone, wallet, keys), and a cute, fun pattern. The search begins.

Soniam - Glad you had a great trip with family.  I am not a big fan of dress shoes either, especially heels.  I can't even remember when I last wore dress shoes. 

Pumpkin - Too funny about the car. 

Schumi - I mad sure NB started swim lessons at a very early age too. She has always loved water though.

DLPN - Cute pumpkin.

I am waiting for the contractor again. I hope he is able to finish up today. Friday an electrician is coming to fix some wiring problems and install new porch lights.


----------



## Lynne G

Yes Schumi, not unusual here to add rice instead of noodles in soup.  I tend to use noodles more, but when have leftover rice, I’ll add that instead.  

Charade, hope you find a nice purse for her. Little one has purses, but hardly ever carries any one of them, as she just sticks her phone in her pants or shorts.

The issue with a very early breakfast, is that it is that I’m already thinking what for lunch.  LoL


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...when my mother used to make homemade soup she would put a lot of elbow macaroni in it...mainly because I liked it so much. We were never big rice eaters so she didn't make it very often. 

I just heard about this today...did anyone else hear about it or did I miss it?  https://insidethemagic.net/2021/10/fight-breaks-out-halloween-horror-nights-ad1/


----------



## macraven

Good morning homies 
Late start for me today but here now to catch up!


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all.  Burnt the candle last night between the Steeler’s nail biter win & tv.  Decided i needed to rewatch the last episode of that show before starting new season.  Wound up dozing off, finished it off this am before tackling the day.  

need to grab the GD from school early dismissal for orthodontist check, then feed her (TBD) & haul her off to gymnastics by 5 pm.  Figure that will be a good 120 miles RT.  Will be great to spend some time, Probably should check the gas gauge first.  

Thus far today made a batch of chocolate chip cookies, have a chuck roast in the oven for the mr.  He enjoys it cold For some reason, will be suitable chilled when he awakes.  wishing him a quiet day in the neighborhood.  No way could I handle rotating shift work/sleep

stuffed a slab of corned beef in crockpot, will let it do it’s magic.  Slice it down & make Reubens for myself & middle DS with plenty of leftovers.

need to settle upon something for the kiddo. Hoping i have some udon noodles lurking in the pantry.  If not, she’ll get broccoli/cheese rice with some beef roast on the side.  The combos my family enjoys can be interesting.



J'aime Paris said:


> It has been a cool and windy weekend here too....brrrr!
> The lake water was all churned up and brown looking


it still looks quite lovely.  Interesting how vibrant green that grass is, all the way down to the water’s edge.  


soniam said:


> At some point, my husband texted me that their flight had been delayed from leaving ~7:30pm to ~9:30pm. So they weren't going to get in until really late. Eventually they cancelled the flight, Southwest


oh, no, i feel your pain


soniam said:


> I had an amazing run through some of the houses, particularly Hill House.


can i say I told you so?     Loved the detail, had quite the merry hunt securing that Tshirt.  haven’t been tempted to purchase one since the Evil Dead year


soniam said:


> We went to the AP lounge while it rained to figure out how they were getting home


last thing you want to juggle on a vacation


soniam said:


> We found out that the fuel rods come with a really short cable, so DH got one.


they have a rather dismal life but, we are ‘legacy’ members, easy enough to swap them out in the parks.  Was surprised to see a kiosk in the gift shop @ SF. Wasn’t aware they had them in the resort(s).


soniam said:


> We saw No Time to Die


what did u think.  glad I saw & nice send off for Bond but, ultimately unsatisfying for me.


soniam said:


> One has a baby powder smelling scent for the puppet theater house.


oh, need to go & explore it later thanks.  Never heard of that vendor.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> also to remind dh and the guys I work with what I could be capable of  lol. I always seen people giggling when they drive by me. Even an RCMP did a little honk and a laugh at me lol.


nwahaha


schumigirl said:


> see American kitchens have that a lot, the microwave at a height above the stove......it`s not something we ever see over here


the bane of vertically challenged women everywhere.  I refuse to deal with them.  when selling homes actively, experienced more than a few people pass on purchasing homes because of that unfortunate placement Of MW.  


schumigirl said:


> Tom`s still trying to convince me to book the cinema to go see Halloween, but I`m so annoyed still with the mess they made of the new updated one last year I won`t go.......some things you can`t mess with and they ruined Michael Myers in this!


never did see last years due to the reviews.  What I’ve seen thus far is encouraging.  planning on catching it on small screen via peacock.  I do enjoy the option to stream (non blockbuster sorts of) movies that also playing in the theaters


schumigirl said:


> Made chicken noodle soup from yesterday`s chicken last night, so that`s lunch today. Kyle has a days holiday in.....just because, so he can have some too, he is a fan of my home made soups especially that one, and dinner is still to be determined.
> 
> Think it`s croissants for breakfast today, nothing too exciting....well, it is Monday......


i had one chocolate cookie, quality control thing.  Then decided i would have a piece of Italian bread with butter & apple butter on top.  

Pretty sure I’ve already exceeded my carb count for the day

hope Kyle enjoys his day off!  


Lynne G said:


> Ah, Schumi‘a house should smell good with chicken noodle soup ready for lunch. My little one is that type of soup fan, with noodles and rice in it. Nice to have Kyle home today.


I generally like small noodles in my chicken soup, alphabets, acini de Pepe or mini shells.  Rarely use egg noodles for anything.   Rice, even less.  Not a fan of the texture after it sets/soaks up broth…well, other than in stuffed pepper soup - yum!  Now that it’s getting cooler, time to pull out all those standards.


Charade67 said:


> finally got her to tell me that she wants a crossbody, not to large (just need to hold phone, wallet, keys), and a cute, fun pattern. The search begins.


the loungefly Disney purse/backpacks are so popular & have so many different cute styles.  Some more subdued than others.  they can be switched to crossbody too.  was gifted the daisy/Donald one by oldest DS’s family for my BD.  It’s quite cute, love the characters but, nothing in heavy rotation for me lol.   I appreciate their effort.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yes Schumi, not unusual here to add rice instead of noodles in soup.  I tend to use noodles more, but when have leftover rice, I’ll add that instead.
> 
> Charade, hope you find a nice purse for her. Little one has purses, but hardly ever carries any one of them, as she just sticks her phone in her pants or shorts.
> 
> The issue with a very early breakfast, is that it is that I’m already thinking what for lunch.  LoL



So, chicken rice soup. Ah ok. I did wonder.



Metro West said:


> Morning all...when my mother used to make homemade soup she would put a lot of elbow macaroni in it...mainly because I liked it so much. We were never big rice eaters so she didn't make it very often.
> 
> I just heard about this today...did anyone else hear about it or did I miss it?  https://insidethemagic.net/2021/10/fight-breaks-out-halloween-horror-nights-ad1/



No, not rice eaters in this house, especially in soup. 

I do remember one soup my mum made with what you call elbow pasta, we call it macaroni.....lol....I wouldn`t eat it apparently....or so I`m told. Pasta isn`t much for me either......

Need to read your link......




macraven said:


> Good morning homies
> Late start for me today but here now to catch up!



Nice to relax mac.......




keishashadow said:


> Morning all.  Burnt the candle last night between the Steeler’s nail biter win & tv.  Decided i needed to rewatch the last episode of that show before starting new season.  Wound up dozing off, finished it off this am before tackling the day.
> 
> need to grab the GD from school early dismissal for orthodontist check, then feed her (TBD) & haul her off to gymnastics by 5 pm.  Figure that will be a good 120 miles RT.  Will be great to spend some time, Probably should check the gas gauge first.
> 
> Thus far today made a batch of chocolate chip cookies, have a chuck roast in the oven for the mr.  He enjoys it cold For some reason, will be suitable chilled when he awakes.  wishing him a quiet day in the neighborhood.  No way could I handle rotating shift work/sleep
> 
> stuffed a slab of corned beef in crockpot, will let it do it’s magic.  Slice it down & make Reubens for myself & middle DS with plenty of leftovers.
> 
> need to settle upon something for the kiddo. Hoping i have some udon noodles lurking in the pantry.  If not, she’ll get broccoli/cheese rice with some beef roast on the side.  The combos my family enjoys can be interesting.
> 
> 
> it still looks quite lovely.  Interesting how vibrant green that grass is, all the way down to the water’s edge.
> 
> oh, no, i feel your pain
> 
> can i say I told you so?     Loved the detail, had quite the merry hunt securing that Tshirt.  haven’t been tempted to purchase one since the Evil Dead year
> 
> last thing you want to juggle on a vacation
> 
> they have a rather dismal life but, we are ‘legacy’ members, easy enough to swap them out in the parks.  Was surprised to see a kiosk in the gift shop @ SF. Wasn’t aware they had them in the resort(s).
> 
> what did u think.  glad I saw & nice send off for Bond but, ultimately unsatisfying for me.
> 
> oh, need to go & explore it later thanks.  Never heard of that vendor.
> 
> nwahaha
> 
> the bane of vertically challenged women everywhere.  I refuse to deal with them.  when selling homes actively, experienced more than a few people pass on purchasing homes because of that unfortunate placement Of MW.
> 
> never did see last years due to the reviews.  What I’ve seen thus far is encouraging.  planning on catching it on small screen via peacock.  I do enjoy the option to stream (non blockbuster sorts of) movies that also playing in the theaters
> 
> i had one chocolate cookie, quality control thing.  Then decided i would have a piece of Italian bread with butter & apple butter on top.
> 
> Pretty sure I’ve already exceeded my carb count for the day
> 
> hope Kyle enjoys his day off!
> 
> I generally like small noodles in my chicken soup, alphabets, acini de Pepe or mini shells.  Rarely use egg noodles for anything.   Rice, even less.  Not a fan of the texture after it sets/soaks up broth…well, other than in stuffed pepper soup - yum!  Now that it’s getting cooler, time to pull out all those standards.
> 
> the loungefly Disney purse/backpacks are so popular & have so many different cute styles.  Some more subdued than others.  they can be switched to crossbody too.  was gifted the daisy/Donald one by oldest DS’s family for my BD.  It’s quite cute, love the characters but, nothing in heavy rotation for me lol.   I appreciate their effort.



I was thinking of you last night with that game.....

Yes, long journey, but as you say nice to see the little one. Has she recovered from her busy weekend....although she is usually busy anyway......

Quality control is all important.....I love apple butter, but never make it for some reason......that sounds so good! 

The height of the microwave up there would terrify me in case I pulled hot liquid over me...yes, I`ll keep mine worktop height! 

You didn`t miss much with that Halloween movie last year....I came out so angry and felt so cheated! 

Have a great day though.....and yes, time for all the delicious soups soon....I`m making for tomorrow (yes, won`t appeal to many) curried parsnip and apple soup. It is a very slight curry taste, but the sweetness of the apples just comes through beautifully. I`ve been simmering stock since yesterday.......lush!!


----------



## keishashadow

From soniam’s link…

Lol not sure if this is a good thing or noT as I’m now hungry for pizza fries  

“Truly the greatest snack of the haunt season is upon us! Pizza Fries.

Inspired by the popular snack at your favorite Halloween Horror event, this scent brings together the essence of sauce, cheese and pepperoni pizza toppings along with salted french fries.

Beware that it is a strong, savory scent, and only the bravest dare to take on this exclusively spooky-season offering.:


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> No, not rice eaters in this house, especially in soup.
> 
> I do remember one soup my mum made with what you call elbow pasta, we call it macaroni.....lol....I wouldn`t eat it apparently....or so I`m told. Pasta isn`t much for me either......
> 
> Need to read your link......


 Mom would make a huge pot vegetable soup...we would eat it all week. It was soooooo good....that's one of the dishes I miss. 

So you wouldn't eat the soup with the macaroni in it huh? LOL

I love pasta...all kinds...I guess I'm part Italian.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Yay!  Nice to have DH with you for trip, even if have to leave a little earlier than you, Paris. Still, a very nice picture of the lake.
> 
> Thanks for all my sister’s birthday wishes. She enjoyed our company and gifts. We had a good laugh and had lunch with her, including dessert. I stood in line for about 30 minutes to pick up three of these local, small batch, little sized cheesecakes, flavors: birthday cake, strawberry shortcake, and chocolate fudge. And even with the four of us sampling all three, there’s at least half left of each. I’m sure my sister will nibble on them the next couple of days.
> 
> And with all that eating, was not that hungry for dinner, so opened a couple of cans of chicken and rice soups, and that with crackers was our dinner. Though older one made a deli turkey sandwich too.
> 
> Nothing like a Sunday night. Calm and ready for the week days to come along. Trash cans are at the curb and no spooky like Keisha posted. Looked like fun, Keisha.
> 
> And yeah:
> View attachment 614005
> 
> Sigh……


Yes, I'm happy that DH can make it

Sounds like a very nice bday celebration for your sister!



Charade67 said:


> View attachment 614046


Ah, ok!   Had something else pictured, lol!



soniam said:


> Slept in Friday. Had a great ploughmans lunch for 1, pumpkin juice, fire whiskey, and butterbeer softserve. I must have bummed around for a bit. My local friend met me again, but for early S&S. Hill House again. We did more houses without EP. She left pretty early, and I did more houses and bought a Jack Jar and t-shirt at the Tribute Store. I also watched the Marathon of Mayhem lagoon laser show. It wasn't as good as 2019, but it was still very enjoyable.
> 
> At some point, my husband texted me that their flight had been delayed from leaving ~7:30pm to ~9:30pm. So they weren't going to get in until really late. Eventually they cancelled the flight, Southwest  He couldn't find another SW flight to Orlando until Sunday night. They would miss our private RIP tour. He started looking for other airlines and other airports. The best option was a Saturday morning flight to Tampa, and then they drove. I was trying to balance all of my stuff, a Jack slider, and cocktail while texting/messaging between 4 other people. Luckily, the houses were relaxing
> 
> They did miss the 3 house tour Saturday morning, but my other local friends joined me. The house tour was great! Love these. I was really disappointed that my husband and son didn't get to do it. However, they made it in the afternoon with plenty of time to do our RIP tour. Our 3 friends in Orlando joined us. We had a great time. Jordan was our guide. We did all of the houses and repeated some. Hit both bars. Saw the immigration room at MIB and rode it. We also rode Mummy. Got some snacks at the Tribute Store. I had an amazing run through some of the houses, particularly Hill House. It turned that house around for me. It was really a great night. I am so glad that my family got to join me, especially since it was my husband's first time.
> 
> We slept in Sunday. I only slept in until about 10:30, even though we went to bed about 2am. DH and DS slept until after noon. I have a hard time sleeping in on vacation, because I want to get going and see stuff. We did a late lunch at Finnegan's. We decided to skip S&S, since we had EP and didn't feel we needed to repeat any houses. We headed back to the room, packed up, and relaxed. We headed out about 7pm and did all of the houses again and the lagoon show. We had some food from the stands, like the turkey/butternut squash gyoza, pumpkin churro, and my husband's first pizza fries. I really wanted to get some twisted taters, since I have never had them. I think the pizza fries weren't sitting well though, and I knew that I would regret it later. So, maybe next year.
> 
> We hit IOA Monday morning at park opening for our last day. Hubby and son headed for Velocicoaster, and I headed for Hagrid's. The Hagrid's VQ never opened up, and the wait had escalated pretty quickly. So DH and DS didn't get to ride it this time. We have ridden it a lot though and will be back for Thanksgiving. We did some more rides and then ate at Confisco for the first time. We actually ate in the Navigator's Club. The lettuce wraps and pumpkin hummus were excellent. I think I might try to make the hummus sometime. We rode the Hogwart's Express to Studios and do some rides. Our phone batteries were really low after trying for the VQ all morning. My husband's cable had gone bad, so the brick battery couldn't charge his phone. I had one in the car but didn't bring it to the park.
> 
> We went to the AP lounge while it rained to figure out how they were getting home and how to get a phone cable for DH. We finally decided that they should take the AA flight from Tampa, since the SW Orlando flight was already delayed by 2 hours. DH and DS needed to be back Monday morning for work and school. I didn't have to be back, and the Tampa flight was sold out. We found out that the fuel rods come with a really short cable, so DH got one. He would need it, since they were going to have an hour and a half drive. I got dropped off at MCO about 3:30pm, but my flight wasn't supposed to leave until 8:30pm. I ended up leaving about 8:15pm, so I spent a lot of time in the airport. We all made it home though. DH and DS actually only arrived 15 minutes after me.
> 
> 
> Just watched Carrie. Now watching the documentary. We saw No Time to Die last night. I love going to the theater. I am so glad that our numbers are dropping enough that I feel comfortable going. We have another movie next weekend, Dune, and then Eternals 2 weeks after.
> 
> I was getting stuff together for the dressy event next week and realized that my dressy sandals are messed up. The strap has gone wonky. Since they are heels, I was worried I would twist my ankle. So, I spent a ton of time on Zappos looking for something. They should arrive Tuesday. I wanted to go to Nordstrom's, but they didn't look to have much local according to their website. I hate buying dress shoes more than buying dress clothes. I might try to buy some nice earrings. I haven't been wearing them again until recently, so I didn't really like anything I had. Most of them are cheap and tarnished. I might try to find something at the mall Monday or Tuesday.


I'm sorry about the travel troubles your husband and son had.  SW is not making any friends lately...
Really stinks when a vacation is just a quick getaway.  Seems like you made the best of it!!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> A quick Sunday night stop in!
> 
> Quiet weekend of putter in the house.  I baked some muffins and a couple loaves of bread.  Didn't get outside to wash the windows.  It has been raining on and off here all weekend.  I'll head outside to do that when the weather warms us later in the week.
> 
> Funny story, as I was leaving the grocery store and putting my groceries in my trunk, the car next to me was pulling out, the driver rolls down her window and tells me that my car scared the heck out of her and she had a laughing fit.  I have pulled out my dead arm to hang outside of my trunk,  Guess she wasn't expecting to see a dead hand/arm hanging out of a trunk  I told her that is exactly why I decorate my car for Halloween. AND...also to remind dh and the guys I work with what I could be capable of  lol.  I always seen people giggling when they drive by me.  Even an RCMP did a little honk and a laugh at me lol.
> 
> I know so many people who have a fear of water.  It seems so common.  We always tried to get our kids comfortable in water.  DD is not very comfortable.  Hopefully she will get more comfortable as she swims with our granddaughter.   Hopefully some of you are able to overcome that.  It is not an easy fear to overcome.
> 
> I still have a little bit of laundry yet to fold, enjoy having the remote and maybe do a little more planning and researching.
> 
> Have a great night everyone.  I'll leave a light on for anyone having trouble sleeping and our crew from across the pond.


What a brilliant idea!  I'll bet that does get some looks!!



schumigirl said:


> That`s a lovely way to let her know about the trip...she`ll be thrilled!
> 
> I see American kitchens have that a lot, the microwave at a height above the stove......it`s not something we ever see over here. Only ever have them sitting on worktop space. We are lucky though and have more than enough....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still looks lovely Lori and a cosy fire with a wild night outside....one of my favourite types of romantic nights in............and what a lovely surprise DH is coming after all!!!! Fantastic news......
> 
> We both said that about Culvers, everything was incredibly fresh, and honestly the rather young staff all impressed us immensely with their customer service. We don`t eat fast food generally, especially in America as there are so many other choices we love, but we would give it  try again at some point.
> 
> We are loving TBBT......honestly, I haven`t laughed at a show so much in years! And more or less missing it all those years, it`s all new......I`ve always loved Sheldon though, but I do get the whole show now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love seeing cars with things like that......lol......
> 
> Yes, we made sure Kyle could swim at a very early age, I didn`t want him having any fear of the water. I do go in the water, well, a swimming pool and always enjoy milling around especially watching the Dive in movies at RP.
> 
> Always nice to have a night light on.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don`t know where Keisha`s quote went......Oh I hope she does manage to do it some more, it really does sound fabulous and she`ll be so enthusiastic.....you`ve definitely passed on the love of horror to her! She`ll be at HHN before you know it......
> 
> Oh I won`t bother looking out for that movie then.......haven`t watched that one in years!
> 
> Tom`s still trying to convince me to book the cinema to go see Halloween, but I`m so annoyed still with the mess they made of the new updated one last year I won`t go.......some things you can`t mess with and they ruined Michael Myers in this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still too dark to really see the weather this morning.....will make the most of it while we can, they`re predicting 40-50mph winds on Thursday.....might hibernate that day! I don`t mind it breezy, but no to high gusts.
> 
> Made chicken noodle soup from yesterday`s chicken last night, so that`s lunch today. Kyle has a days holiday in.....just because, so he can have some too, he is a fan of my home made soups especially that one, and dinner is still to be determined.
> 
> Think it`s croissants for breakfast today, nothing too exciting....well, it is Monday......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a lovely Monday ​


Yes, DH came through....he's a good one!

Our microwave is mounted above our stove. 

Chicken noodle soup sounds yummy!
Chicken and rice soup is common around here.....but rice or noodles, not both.

Happy day off to Kyle!!




Lynne G said:


> Good luck with the rest of the items Son.  Heels are rarely worn by me now.  I gave away almost all my heels, as they are too small for little one and I know I’ll never wear again.  I do have one pair of dressy ones I kept though.
> 
> Yay, you know when it’s that cooler time of year, as Pumpkin was in baking mode. Nice to have a relaxing weekend, and hope you have some dry days this week, with the rain you’ve been having.
> 
> Geeat looking pumpkin, DisneyLife. Yay, for lots of fun the last two weeks, was nice to say a quick hello to you when you arrived. Hopefully next year, we get more days to plan a get together.
> 
> Ah, Schumi‘a house should smell good with chicken noodle soup ready for lunch.  My little one is that type of soup fan, with noodles and rice in it.  Nice to have Kyle home today.
> 
> And so, that up before the sun by hours, and already been back to that week day routine for some time too.  Yeah, welcome to Monday.  But hey, decided needed a longer weekend, as this one went by too quick.  So making this weekend a three day one.  Woot!
> 
> That ever Marvelous Monday homies.  Middle of month, and hehe, would have liked seeing Pumpkin’s car trunk as she drove by.  Yay, the horror and happy haunting month.


We have a 7 foot top hat wearing skeleton that we used to put in the front window.  It had animatronics, so it moved as well.  So many kids were scared of it when they came up to the house, that we finally kept it in the basement.  Plus, Hatley is afraid of it too....what a baby, lol!




Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I am super sleepy today. Caspian was in rare form last night and just would not settle down. It's quiet here now. I don't know where he has wandered off to.
> 
> B has given me a list of gift ideas for her birthday and Christmas. One of the things on her list is a new purse. I asked her if she has any particular style, size, color, or pattern in mind and she said no. Okay, that narrows it down to everything. I  finally got her to tell me that she wants a crossbody, not to large (just need to hold phone, wallet, keys), and a cute, fun pattern. The search begins.
> 
> Soniam - Glad you had a great trip with family.  I am not a big fan of dress shoes either, especially heels.  I can't even remember when I last wore dress shoes.
> 
> Pumpkin - Too funny about the car.
> 
> Schumi - I mad sure NB started swim lessons at a very early age too. She has always loved water though.
> 
> DLPN - Cute pumpkin.
> 
> I am waiting for the contractor again. I hope he is able to finish up today. Friday an electrician is coming to fix some wiring problems and install new porch lights.


Vera Bradley, Kate Spade, Loungefly  are a couple suggestions



Metro West said:


> Morning all...when my mother used to make homemade soup she would put a lot of elbow macaroni in it...mainly because I liked it so much. We were never big rice eaters so she didn't make it very often.
> 
> I just heard about this today...did anyone else hear about it or did I miss it?  https://insidethemagic.net/2021/10/fight-breaks-out-halloween-horror-nights-ad1/


What the heck!!!  I wish I could say something even nastier, but this is a kind board.
What is wrong with people???



keishashadow said:


> Morning all.  Burnt the candle last night between the Steeler’s nail biter win & tv.  Decided i needed to rewatch the last episode of that show before starting new season.  Wound up dozing off, finished it off this am before tackling the day.
> 
> need to grab the GD from school early dismissal for orthodontist check, then feed her (TBD) & haul her off to gymnastics by 5 pm.  Figure that will be a good 120 miles RT.  Will be great to spend some time, Probably should check the gas gauge first.
> 
> Thus far today made a batch of chocolate chip cookies, have a chuck roast in the oven for the mr.  He enjoys it cold For some reason, will be suitable chilled when he awakes.  wishing him a quiet day in the neighborhood.  No way could I handle rotating shift work/sleep
> 
> stuffed a slab of corned beef in crockpot, will let it do it’s magic.  Slice it down & make Reubens for myself & middle DS with plenty of leftovers.
> 
> need to settle upon something for the kiddo. Hoping i have some udon noodles lurking in the pantry.  If not, she’ll get broccoli/cheese rice with some beef roast on the side.  The combos my family enjoys can be interesting.
> 
> 
> it still looks quite lovely.  Interesting how vibrant green that grass is, all the way down to the water’s edge.
> 
> oh, no, i feel your pain
> 
> can i say I told you so?     Loved the detail, had quite the merry hunt securing that Tshirt.  haven’t been tempted to purchase one since the Evil Dead year
> 
> last thing you want to juggle on a vacation
> 
> they have a rather dismal life but, we are ‘legacy’ members, easy enough to swap them out in the parks.  Was surprised to see a kiosk in the gift shop @ SF. Wasn’t aware they had them in the resort(s).
> 
> what did u think.  glad I saw & nice send off for Bond but, ultimately unsatisfying for me.
> 
> oh, need to go & explore it later thanks.  Never heard of that vendor.
> 
> nwahaha
> 
> the bane of vertically challenged women everywhere.  I refuse to deal with them.  when selling homes actively, experienced more than a few people pass on purchasing homes because of that unfortunate placement Of MW.
> 
> never did see last years due to the reviews.  What I’ve seen thus far is encouraging.  planning on catching it on small screen via peacock.  I do enjoy the option to stream (non blockbuster sorts of) movies that also playing in the theaters
> 
> i had one chocolate cookie, quality control thing.  Then decided i would have a piece of Italian bread with butter & apple butter on top.
> 
> Pretty sure I’ve already exceeded my carb count for the day
> 
> hope Kyle enjoys his day off!
> 
> I generally like small noodles in my chicken soup, alphabets, acini de Pepe or mini shells.  Rarely use egg noodles for anything.   Rice, even less.  Not a fan of the texture after it sets/soaks up broth…well, other than in stuffed pepper soup - yum!  Now that it’s getting cooler, time to pull out all those standards.
> 
> the loungefly Disney purse/backpacks are so popular & have so many different cute styles.  Some more subdued than others.  they can be switched to crossbody too.  was gifted the daisy/Donald one by oldest DS’s family for my BD.  It’s quite cute, love the characters but, nothing in heavy rotation for me lol.   I appreciate their effort.


Glad your Steelers won!
The Packers played enemy #1 yesterday, Da Bears!
Our neighbors across the street are Bears fans.  Each rival game, we light up our team signs in the window....and then we proceed to "heckle" text back and forth during the game!  All in good fun though...they're aware that Da Bears 'still suck'   Haha!!



schumigirl said:


> So, chicken rice soup. Ah ok. I did wonder.
> 
> 
> 
> No, not rice eaters in this house, especially in soup.
> 
> I do remember one soup my mum made with what you call elbow pasta, we call it macaroni.....lol....I wouldn`t eat it apparently....or so I`m told. Pasta isn`t much for me either......
> 
> Need to read your link......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to relax mac.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of you last night with that game.....
> 
> Yes, long journey, but as you say nice to see the little one. Has she recovered from her busy weekend....although she is usually busy anyway......
> 
> Quality control is all important.....I love apple butter, but never make it for some reason......that sounds so good!
> 
> The height of the microwave up there would terrify me in case I pulled hot liquid over me...yes, I`ll keep mine worktop height!
> 
> You didn`t miss much with that Halloween movie last year....I came out so angry and felt so cheated!
> 
> Have a great day though.....and yes, time for all the delicious soups soon....I`m making for tomorrow (yes, won`t appeal to many) curried parsnip and apple soup. It is a very slight curry taste, but the sweetness of the apples just comes through beautifully. I`ve been simmering stock since yesterday.......lush!!


I'd give that soup a try!  Sounds nice!









I trimmed and cut up a roast, added some good stock, cut carrots, and potatoes.  Threw in some frozen peas, and later will add some fresh mushrooms.  Let it simmer in the crockpot all day long... A nice hearty stew for supper tonight!!


I ordered something for my DH and his brother for Xmas back in August....They finally came in!!  Geez, good thing I planned this out extra early....I'll run to the shop this afternoon to pick them up. 
It's a tiny, one owner place.  She doesn't ship things out, you must get it in person.  She doesn't even have a computer that I saw...she wrote down all my contact information in a notebook! 


Well, I better scoot!  Several errands to run today!
Happy Monday!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

A quick snowy morning check in

Yup...woke up to a light dusting of the white stuff already   It won't last long, but still.  It will just make more of a mess than anything else.  Oh well, pulled the coat out of the closet to slip on this morning, as I don't like freezing.  

Working a shift tonight...so I told dh and boys they are on their own.  Sounds like they are drawing straws to see who pays for supper tonight  .  



schumigirl said:


> Made chicken noodle soup from yesterday`s chicken last night, so that`s lunch today. Kyle has a days holiday in.....just because, so he can have some too, he is a fan of my home made soups especially that one, and dinner is still to be determined.


YUM!!!  I love a good pot of homemade chicken noodle soup.  I whipped up turkey noodle last night with the left overs from turkey dinner last weekend.  I also made 3 pints of stock.  I still have one piece of carcass to make one more big pot of stock yet.  A good bowl of chicken noodle soup makes a person feel so good.  
It's great you got your long walk in today.  It's great when the weather surprises us.  I love those extra days of warmth and beautiful weather - before the cold sets in. 


DisneyLifePapioNe said:


> Wife’s first pumpkin for the season!


That is an awesome pumpkin!!!!!!


Charade67 said:


> B has given me a list of gift ideas for her birthday and Christmas. One of the things on her list is a new purse. I asked her if she has any particular style, size, color, or pattern in mind and she said no. Okay, that narrows it down to everything. I finally got her to tell me that she wants a crossbody, not to large (just need to hold phone, wallet, keys), and a cute, fun pattern. The search begins.


hehehe.  She sounds like dd when I asked her what type of purse she wants.  Good luck with finding the perfect one for her.  


keishashadow said:


> Truly the greatest snack of the haunt season is upon us! Pizza Fries.


Yum!!!  Those sounds delicious.  


J'aime Paris said:


> What a brilliant idea! I'll bet that does get some looks!!


hehehehe...it was the best 3.00 I spent at the dollar store.  Dh asked if I really needed to have it hanging out....and I replied " YUP!!!"  It makes people laugh.  We all need more laughs right now.  

Well, I should get to shuffling some papers and spreadsheet completed.  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!


----------



## macraven

It slipped my mind that pumpkin lives north of me

We don’t use that word where I am
White stuff/snow is only in the areas far away from
where I live ..in my past life


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Mom would make a huge pot vegetable soup...we would eat it all week. It was soooooo good....that's one of the dishes I miss.
> 
> So you wouldn't eat the soup with the macaroni in it huh? LOL
> 
> I love pasta...all kinds...I guess I'm part Italian.



lol.....no, I was never fussy, but soup I liked as thick with no lumps, or clear like chicken noodle soup......nothing inbetween.....I know what you mean though, I miss my mum`s soup and some of her dishes too. 





J'aime Paris said:


> Yes, I'm happy that DH can make it
> 
> Sounds like a very nice bday celebration for your sister!
> 
> 
> Ah, ok!   Had something else pictured, lol!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry about the travel troubles your husband and son had.  SW is not making any friends lately...
> Really stinks when a vacation is just a quick getaway.  Seems like you made the best of it!!
> 
> 
> What a brilliant idea!  I'll bet that does get some looks!!
> 
> 
> Yes, DH came through....he's a good one!
> 
> Our microwave is mounted above our stove.
> 
> Chicken noodle soup sounds yummy!
> Chicken and rice soup is common around here.....but rice or noodles, not both.
> 
> Happy day off to Kyle!!
> 
> 
> 
> We have a 7 foot top hat wearing skeleton that we used to put in the front window.  It had animatronics, so it moved as well.  So many kids were scared of it when they came up to the house, that we finally kept it in the basement.  Plus, Hatley is afraid of it too....what a baby, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Vera Bradley, Kate Spade, Loungefly  are a couple suggestions
> 
> 
> What the heck!!!  I wish I could say something even nastier, but this is a kind board.
> What is wrong with people???
> 
> 
> Glad your Steelers won!
> The Packers played enemy #1 yesterday, Da Bears!
> Our neighbors across the street are Bears fans.  Each rival game, we light up our team signs in the window....and then we proceed to "heckle" text back and forth during the game!  All in good fun though...they're aware that Da Bears 'still suck'   Haha!!
> 
> 
> I'd give that soup a try!  Sounds nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trimmed and cut up a roast, added some good stock, cut carrots, and potatoes.  Threw in some frozen peas, and later will add some fresh mushrooms.  Let it simmer in the crockpot all day long... A nice hearty stew for supper tonight!!
> 
> 
> I ordered something for my DH and his brother for Xmas back in August....They finally came in!!  Geez, good thing I planned this out extra early....I'll run to the shop this afternoon to pick them up.
> It's a tiny, one owner place.  She doesn't ship things out, you must get it in person.  She doesn't even have a computer that I saw...she wrote down all my contact information in a notebook!
> 
> 
> Well, I better scoot!  Several errands to run today!
> Happy Monday!



I only ever see chicken rice soup in those dreadful cans in the grocery store......but chicken noodle made right is lush!! 

I`m making the soup tomorrow, but won`t eat it till Wednesday as by the time we get back in tomorrow, I need to roast the veg off first, then cook and blend. So, Wednesday it is, always better the next day anyway.

I love stores like that, you get the best personal services from independents at the best of times. 





Pumpkin1172 said:


> A quick snowy morning check in
> 
> Yup...woke up to a light dusting of the white stuff already   It won't last long, but still.  It will just make more of a mess than anything else.  Oh well, pulled the coat out of the closet to slip on this morning, as I don't like freezing.
> 
> Working a shift tonight...so I told dh and boys they are on their own.  Sounds like they are drawing straws to see who pays for supper tonight  .
> 
> 
> YUM!!!  I love a good pot of homemade chicken noodle soup.  I whipped up turkey noodle last night with the left overs from turkey dinner last weekend.  I also made 3 pints of stock.  I still have one piece of carcass to make one more big pot of stock yet.  A good bowl of chicken noodle soup makes a person feel so good.
> It's great you got your long walk in today.  It's great when the weather surprises us.  I love those extra days of warmth and beautiful weather - before the cold sets in.
> 
> That is an awesome pumpkin!!!!!!
> 
> hehehe.  She sounds like dd when I asked her what type of purse she wants.  Good luck with finding the perfect one for her.
> 
> Yum!!!  Those sounds delicious.
> 
> hehehehe...it was the best 3.00 I spent at the dollar store.  Dh asked if I really needed to have it hanging out....and I replied " YUP!!!"  It makes people laugh.  We all need more laughs right now.
> 
> Well, I should get to shuffling some papers and spreadsheet completed.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!



No to snow......we are supposed to get some too, well maybe way up North, far too early.....

I love making my own stock, time consuming but so worth it. And yes, winter warming time is close. Our weather is very mixed at the best of times, but freezing one day and warmer the next is confusing! Never know what to wear for walking....I`m either really cold or boiling hot....never happy......

Hope your shift goes fast......




macraven said:


> It slipped my mind that pumpkin lives north of me
> 
> We don’t use that word where I am
> White stuff/snow is only in the areas far away from
> where I live ..in my past life



You did get it bad where you used to live......I`d prefer where you are now too.....you get the best weather! 



Off to bed soon......we are both yawning our heads off again. 

Plan to be up and out very early tomorrow as rain is forecast mid morning, whether it turns up is entirely different.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> lol.....no, I was never fussy, but soup I liked as thick with no lumps, or clear like chicken noodle soup......nothing in-between...I know what you mean though, I miss my mum`s soup and some of her dishes too.


 I like chicken noodle...with lots of noodles.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> I like chicken noodle...with lots of noodles.



lol....and lots of chicken too!! 

Now I`m hungry for soup and it`s bedtime........whoops!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> love making my own stock, time consuming but so worth it


I’ve taken to Using a crockpot overnight for Turkey carcass broth 

kiddo requested taco soup of all things, last minute rush. Didn’t realize I had grabbed hot variety of prepackaged taco seasoning instead of usual mild version. Mouths are still Tingling

Zoom in & Ck out the cupcake from fancy bakery near orthodontist office.   Chocolate Filled with strawberry filing. Audrey fashioned from a strawberry with icing accents.  Feed me Seymour


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Ran to the bank...on mylanta...it is still cold outside.   Good thing I put the socks on this morning.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. We are so close to finishing our indoor construction projects. I think he should be completely finished tomorrow. The last thing we are going to do (aside from the floor) is replace the front steps to the house.



Lynne G said:


> not unusual here to add rice instead of noodles in soup. I tend to use noodles more, but when have leftover rice, I’ll add that instead.


 Put me down as a noodles person. 



Metro West said:


> I just heard about this today...did anyone else hear about it or did I miss it? https://insidethemagic.net/2021/10/fight-breaks-out-halloween-horror-nights-ad1/


 I saw something about this on the UOAP Facebook page. People are crazy.



keishashadow said:


> the bane of vertically challenged women everywhere. I refuse to deal with them. when selling homes actively, experienced more than a few people pass on purchasing homes because of that unfortunate placement Of MW.


I think if we can put the microwave over the stove it won't be too high for me. Unfortunately, I think that with our kitchen setup the microwave might be to low  over the stove.



Metro West said:


> I love pasta...all kinds...I guess I'm part Italian.


 We eat way too much pasta in my house. 



J'aime Paris said:


> I ordered something for my DH and his brother for Xmas back in August....They finally came in!! Geez, good thing I planned this out extra early....I'll run to the shop this afternoon to pick them up.


I keep hearing about supply chain issues. I've just started buying things as I think of them. DH and I aren't buying much for each other this year since we are doing the home renovations. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> A quick snowy morning check in
> 
> Yup...woke up to a light dusting of the white stuff already


No! Too early for snow. 

Y'all have got me craving soup now. My favorites are thick, creamy soups.


----------



## Lynne G

Well my pork with peppers abd rice crossed in sesame teriyaki sauce was a big hit.  Well, made burgers for little one, as she’s not a pork fan.  

Last of my tea, as getting close to my bedtime.

Glad to hear indoor projects almost done Charade.

Ack, I’m not ready for the cold, Pumpkin. Sending some toasty weather your way. But not quite here, as the overnight lows this week are 40 to 43. But where I’m in the suburbs, saying in the 30’s some nights. Broke down and turned on the heater this morning. House felt just too cold for me.

Ooh get ready, get a hankering for tacos, as Keisha already had her lip tingling seasoning, so a Taco Bell dinner may be in your future.


----------



## macraven

No one is ever ready for the cold  weather Lynne

many of us prefer good weather where we  do not have to bundle up like Eskimo’s

I got blocked today from the board yesterday 
But am now ok and can participate on posting
Now and it feels good to be back here

It’s late and after I am up I will play  
ketchup on the thread

sounds like All here  are doing good
So will see you in the morning


----------



## macraven

Today it will be warmer here and that makes me happy
I did not move out of Chicago area and move to the south for cold weather


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, will be having that glorious sunny day.  And with a clear sky this morning, a balmy 43 out.  And our more average Fall temp, is our high temp of 67.  And I know I’ll be in lightweight pants, but the kids will be in shorts.  As my older one said, pants are when it’s closer to the single digits and it’s wet out.  And even then, maybe.  Yeah, I’ll still be in my pants today.  But a short sleeved shirt.  Looking forward to a refreshing lunchtime walk with my shades on.

And so, hope Mac is still fast asleep, and Schumi had nice weather for a long walk this morning. With some morning tea drank too. And Metro is probably up with me, in that early week day routine starting time. And hope Paris has recovered from that fun lake weekend, and Charade has a worker in the house soon, with Pumpkin hopefully fast asleep as well. And hope Keisha doesn’t get too tired with her mini me keeping her busy.

But as it’s that second day of the week days, it’s a Tuesday.  A Taco Tuesday.  Yay, the day Mac and some other homies will be enjoying a Taco Bell meal today. But no matter your meal choices today, have a Terrific Tuesday.

Ooh end of post means more tea for me.


----------



## macraven

Will do Lynne as Taco Bell has missed me!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I’ve taken to Using a crockpot overnight for Turkey carcass broth
> 
> kiddo requested taco soup of all things, last minute rush. Didn’t realize I had grabbed hot variety of prepackaged taco seasoning instead of usual mild version. Mouths are still Tingling
> 
> Zoom in & Ck out the cupcake from fancy bakery near orthodontist office.   Chocolate Filled with strawberry filing. Audrey fashioned from a strawberry with icing accents.  Feed me Seymour
> 
> View attachment 614300



Even with chocolate, that looks good!! Little one looks happy to have it.....lol....

I moaned for weeks (to myself) I needed a new stockpot.....so finally got one, so I`m darned well going to use it after seeking the perfect one out!! It`s huge and ideal for making stocks......but I`ve never thought about using the crock pot overnight....that would work too. 

hope the mouth cooled down!





Charade67 said:


> Good evening. We are so close to finishing our indoor construction projects. I think he should be completely finished tomorrow. The last thing we are going to do (aside from the floor) is replace the front steps to the house.
> 
> Put me down as a noodles person.
> 
> I saw something about this on the UOAP Facebook page. People are crazy.
> 
> I think if we can put the microwave over the stove it won't be too high for me. Unfortunately, I think that with our kitchen setup the microwave might be to low  over the stove.
> 
> We eat way too much pasta in my house.
> 
> I keep hearing about supply chain issues. I've just started buying things as I think of them. DH and I aren't buying much for each other this year since we are doing the home renovations.
> 
> 
> No! Too early for snow.
> 
> Y'all have got me craving soup now. My favorites are thick, creamy soups.



Glad to see the work will be finished soon.....always good to see. 

We ended up having the soup today after all, it was thick creamy and very warming. 




macraven said:


> No one is ever ready for the cold  weather Lynne
> 
> many of us prefer good weather where we  do not have to bundle up like Eskimo’s
> 
> I got blocked today from the board since early morning
> But am now ok and can participate on posting
> Now and it feels good to be back here
> 
> but I am back now and very happy!
> 
> It’s late and after I am
> So will play  ketchup on the morning
> 
> sounds like All here  are doing good
> So will see you in the morning



Yep, no one looks forward to cold weather......you are so lucky to be able to enjoy much milder weather than most.......





We are having very temperate weather now after being baltic on Friday. Headed out this morning when it was not quite light as rain was due around 10ish.....we passed our milkman as he was coming up our driveway, he did look surprised as we passed him.......but as it turned out we got wet. 

Incredibly mild at around 60F at 7.15 this morning, but no wind so when the light rain came on it wasn`t so bad. Walked our 7 miles but it was much quieter than usual as the weather seemed to put most folks off. 

Made the curried parsnip and apple soup, you`re supposed to add lemon juice, but I have Sumac in the spice cabinet as an alternative, I like it, Tom isn`t the biggest fan of citrus savoury dishes, but he enjoyed it, cleared our plates anyway! 

Not sure what to do this afternoon.....but some beautiful cod loin for dinner tonight, won`t take long to cook, but, will make a butter sauce for the side and some steamed vegetables. 

And sun is shining now.......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just a quick stop in before I start the daily paper shuffle   

Still chilly here.  I was thankful I'm driving dh's truck today.  I really do love those seat warmers  Crossing my fingers that the weather gets a little warmer today.  

@Charade 67  it's great when the work is almost done and wrapping up.  I've been slowly stocking up on a few items we use regularly due to the whispers of supply chain issues.  Just wanting to stock up the pantry a little more than we have had lately.  When covid struck, we had a very full pantry, and since then we haven't really restocked it like it was.  It's time to stock it up a little bit more again.  

@macraven  You moved in the right direction!!!!  Dressing for the cold weather sucks!!!!!  

@Lynne G  enjoy that lunchtime walk.  

@schumigirl  that soup sounds delicious.  I'm always game to try new things like that.  

Well, I should probably start shuffling some papers around and earn my keep around here. 

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Ran my errands, enjoying a big mug of prince of wales & considering grabbing a choc chip cookie.  Appetite is decidedly off today for some reason, that rarely happens.

planning on doing much of nuthin the rest of day…hooray.  Well, other than taking the pooch out to enjoy himself.  Nice to be able to keep continuing to enjoy the beautiful weather here.  I reserve my right to still hate fall tho


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh at least two cookies, Keisha, to make sure they still taste good.  LoL


----------



## Charade67

Another slow day today. Work just drags by.  We are having another beautiful day. The a/c is off and the windows are open. 

We got some good news from our church today. There is a young couple in my Sunday school class who have been trying to adopt a baby. Well, their son was born yesterday. Now we need to put together a quick baby shower. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I've been slowly stocking up on a few items we use regularly due to the whispers of supply chain issues. Just wanting to stock up the pantry a little more than we have had lately. When covid struck, we had a very full pantry, and since then we haven't really restocked it like it was. It's time to stock it up a little bit more again.


Sadly, my kitchen looks like Old Mother Hubbard's place. Now that we have the kitchen mostly finished, we need to do a good grocery run.



keishashadow said:


> planning on doing much of nuthin the rest of day…hooray.


Sounds like a good plan.

I need to run to the grocery and get some food for Caspian. I think we have one meal left.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Ran my errands, enjoying a big mug of prince of wales & considering grabbing a choc chip cookie.  Appetite is decidedly off today for some reason, that rarely happens.
> 
> planning on doing much of nuthin the rest of day…hooray.  Well, other than taking the pooch out to enjoy himself.  Nice to be able to keep continuing to enjoy the beautiful weather here.  I reserve my right to still hate fall tho



Sounds an ideal day Janet......hope you feel ok later. You can share the cookies if it helps....... 

I think autumn might be my favourite of the seasons.....although I can never decide which one I really prefer after summer 





Charade67 said:


> Another slow day today. Work just drags by.  We are having another beautiful day. The a/c is off and the windows are open.
> 
> We got some good news from our church today. There is a young couple in my Sunday school class who have been trying to adopt a baby. Well, their son was born yesterday. Now we need to put together a quick baby shower.
> 
> Sadly, my kitchen looks like Old Mother Hubbard's place. Now that we have the kitchen mostly finished, we need to do a good grocery run.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good plan.
> 
> I need to run to the grocery and get some food for Caspian. I think we have one meal left.



How lovely for the couple from church. Hope the shower goes well when it happens......



Had a chatty night catching up with various friends.....no one seems to be up to anything but, it`s that time of year no one really does anything much. Waiting for the festive season to be upon us I think. 

It rained tonight, so hope it clears for the morning, but incredibly mild...then you read the forecast and they tell you some cold weather is on the way after thunderstorms and 50mph winds on Thursday.....lovely. I think only top end of Scotland will get snow....hopefully. 

Made a batch of cherry and vanilla muffins tonight, had one with a pot of tea and might have one or two for breakfast tomorrow. Not very healthy, but nice all the same. 

Not long till bedtime here.....fancy an early night.......


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, congratulations to the couple and hope they do have a baby shower. So nice to hear good news. 

Was a glorious day for us too. That beautiful blue sky. Enjoyed my lunchtime walk enough, was hard to want to come inside.

But now it’s nighttime and relaxing us our mode.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah up with Metro and some other homies this very dark early morning. 

And who do I see:



Ah yes, a Fall feeling camel this Wednesday.

So hope all will be enjoying this wonderful Wednesday, as get over this hump of a day, and yay, Friday will be the day after tomorrow.  And another yay, as Friday means the start of my three day weekend. Just because.  


And so, some more glorious sunshine, with a warmer 54 degrees out right now, and that perfect Fall high temp of 75. And so, while hot tea in my cup, shorts are on. Why yes, it’s warm enough even for me, as pants will feel too hot.

Good Morning homies.  Hope you are doing well, and most enjoying a good night’s sleep.


----------



## schumigirl

Never trust a weather forecast........so much for heavy rain. We were out before full light this morning to get a walk in before the rain, and it is lovely. Well, lovely for this time of year for us. Very mild and sunny. 

Enjoyed the walk, another 7 miles totted up....home, showered and out to a farm store for fresh produce. Picked up some preserved ginger she makes herself, I get that all to myself as no one else likes it.......

Some housework today and some soup for lunch, doing crab cakes for dinner tonight as it`s just us. 

Missing our Wednesday couples lunch this week......

Wondering where my early morning buddy Todd is today....... 

























Happy Wednesday​


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I have some rare free time before going to work today. 

Last night dh and I went to our favorite Mexican restaurant. While we were there some men at a nearby table started singing. They were a barbershop quartet. So cool. 

Also last night I found a set of luggage for B online at Kohls for a really good price. They were also offering an additional 20% off AND I got $50 back in Kohls cash. I'm going to use the Kohls cash to buy something off her Christmas list.



schumigirl said:


> How lovely for the couple from church. Hope the shower goes well when it happens......





Lynne G said:


> Aww, congratulations to the couple and hope they do have a baby shower. So nice to hear good news.



They said that the birth mother has 10 days to change her mind about the adoption, so the shower will probably be sometime in November.  We are all excited because this is our first class baby in several years and also the first boy.



schumigirl said:


> Never trust a weather forecast........so much for heavy rain.


My favorite forecast was the year we were supposed to get a little snow. The forecast called for a coating to an inch. I have a picture of me sticking a ruler  into snow 7 inches deep. 

Wow, I still have 30 minutes to kill before I have to leave for work. I am not used to this.


----------



## Charade67

I can hang Christmas stockings now.


----------



## keishashadow

Another 70 degree day for us today, hip, hip, hippa!  

May root thru the clothes I pulled for next week’s trip.  glad to see little rain forecast & no 90+ days.   The mr requested a day visit up to MK on the HHN off night.  Didn’t have to ask me twice, however, not looking forward to navigating the new lightening lane/genie+/genie system.  not planning on paying for any of it, may just bite us in the rear.  We will then run back to U where it’s easy-Peary, with our tails suitably tucked between our legs.  

The age old them against us/Disney v Universal may take an unfortunate twist.  Do think there will be a real bump in attendance at U next year if these changes do make standby lines unwieldy.  Decidedly not a good thing, even if you have the FOTL perk, as when onsite occupancy was high this year, the EP lines have taken 30 minutes for the E-ticket attractions



Lynne G said:


> Ooh at least two cookies, Keisha, to make sure they still taste good.  LoL


l do like the way you think


Charade67 said:


> There is a young couple in my Sunday school class who have been trying to adopt a baby. Well, their son was born yesterday. Now we need to put together a quick baby shower


aw, that’s sweet


schumigirl said:


> Made a batch of cherry and vanilla muffins tonight,


don’t think I’ve ever come across a cherry muffin.  did u have to pit all those cherries?    I’m a blueberry, sometimes dried cranberry sort


Lynne G said:


> And who do I see:


A cute little camel looking at me 


schumigirl said:


> preserved ginger


um, preserved ginger, drawing a blank.  is it in a brine or dried slices that u have to reconstitute. I do keep the powdered stuff on hand, it works well enuf in a pinch.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Another 70 degree day for us today, hip, hip, hippa!
> 
> May root thru the clothes I pulled for next week’s trip.  glad to see little rain forecast & no 90+ days.   The mr requested a day visit up to MK on the HHN off night.  Didn’t have to ask me twice, however, not looking forward to navigating the new lightening lane/genie+/genie system.  not planning on paying for any of it, may just bite us in the rear.  We will then run back to U where it’s easy-Peary, with our tails suitably tucked between our legs.
> 
> The age old them against us/Disney v Universal may take an unfortunate twist.  Do think there will be a real bump in attendance at U next year if these changes do make standby lines unwieldy.  Decidedly not a good thing, even if you have the FOTL perk, as when onsite occupancy was high this year, the EP lines have taken 30 minutes for the E-ticket attractions
> 
> 
> l do like the way you think
> 
> aw, that’s sweet
> 
> don’t think I’ve ever come across a cherry muffin.  did u have to pit all those cherries?    I’m a blueberry, sometimes dried cranberry sort
> 
> A cute little camel looking at me
> 
> um, preserved ginger, drawing a blank.  is it in a brine or dried slices that u have to reconstitute. I do keep the powdered stuff on hand, it works well enuf in a pinch.



I use glace cherries.....the secret is rinsing, drying then chopping them before popping them in the muffin mix, then they don`t sink to the bottom somehow. I do love cranberry and white chocolate muffins.....and yes, blueberry....lush!

Maybe called stem ginger over there? Soaked in syrup usually and soft ready to slice or just munch if it`s me......love the stuff!! Works well in cookies or shortbread.

I also love crytalised ginger, or I believe candied ginger in the US. Any kind of ginger works for me......









I like your plans for next week!! And agree about all these Disney folks heading to Universal.....I think we`ll be extra glad of EP more than ever.





Been raining all afternoon here.....been nice to be inside, and on my own for the first time in ages. Tom is out with one of our friends looking for another piece of land, for friend not for us. I hope they didn`t get soaked.

Feeling peckish, so I think a muffin might sustain me till dinner......if no one sees you eat it, it never really happened.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh an afternoon tea with a muffin sounds like a nice snack, Schumi. 

Yay, yep 70’s for us this week, Keisha.  Yeah, maybe we will do a mouse visit  a few days next year.  Oddly, little one wants to eat in the new space restaurant, and older one wants that SW drink container that you can only buy in SW land. Not any of the new rides is what they are interested in. LoL 

Ah, almost ready for my lunchtime walk.  So bright out.  Yay!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Maybe called stem ginger over there?


beats me lol, I’m sure it’s up there on those high, fancy stuff shelves, just nothing I’ve noticed.

i do love those gin-gin candies



Lynne G said:


> Oddly, little one wants to eat in the new space restaurant, and older one wants that SW drink container that you can only buy in SW land.


the coke container that looks like the thermal detonator?

i’m quite grumpy over post covid dining options at both parks.  increasingly, things have gotten worse since our first foray last September-October.can you say captive audience?

The trend towards fixed prix menus in general is annoying.  I understand their reasonings, don’t have to like it tho.  #1 being California Grill’s reinvention, Cape May is a close #2.  Garden Grill’s offering, one of the most solid character meals as to interaction and food quality, was nearly inedible in July  Such a sad looking offering, one of the few times I’ve asked for a different platter of food To be brought out  Not much of a difference on that one either.

Crystal palace used to be a perennial favorite, fact of no characters aside, it was a definite miss for us last month. it’s now off our rotation.  food quality issues there.  No excuse for water laden crab legs The way they were replacing the trays.  carving station fare fatty & dry, almost have to work at it to have that happen.

Other than a few operations in Disney Springs, Pickings are rather slim at WDW (& U for that matter too IMO) for us as to decent, quality TS dining options. 

First person that mentions covid as a factor wins… not.   There are just too many, generally cheaper, nearby offsite options that are still hitting it out of the park for us. 

At least it helps to justify renting a car next week.  Just need to dig up a few more closer places to U To hit before staying & screaming.  Miller’s is only one coming to mind in that General area.

Anyone have any suggestions re TS open around 3 pm That would be no more than 20 minute drive from hotel to venue?


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> beats me lol, I’m sure it’s up there on those high, fancy stuff shelves, just nothing I’ve noticed.
> 
> i do love those gin-gin candies
> 
> 
> the coke container that looks like the thermal detonator?
> 
> i’m quite grumpy over post covid dining options at both parks.  increasingly, things have gotten worse since our first foray last September-October.can you say captive audience?
> 
> The trend towards fixed prix menus in general is annoying.  I understand their reasonings, don’t have to like it tho.  #1 being California Grill’s reinvention, Cape May is a close #2.  Garden Grill’s offering, one of the most solid character meals as to interaction and food quality, was nearly inedible in July  Such a sad looking offering, one of the few times I’ve asked for a different platter of food To be brought out  Not much of a difference on that one either.
> 
> Crystal palace used to be a perennial favorite, fact of no characters aside, it was a definite miss for us last month. it’s now off our rotation.  food quality issues there.  No excuse for water laden crab legs The way they were replacing the trays.  carving station fare fatty & dry, almost have to work at it to have that happen.
> 
> Other than a few operations in Disney Springs, Pickings are rather slim at WDW (& U for that matter too IMO) for us as to decent, quality TS dining options.
> 
> First person that mentions covid as a factor wins… not.   There are just too many, generally cheaper, nearby offsite options that are still hitting it out of the park for us.
> 
> At least it helps to justify renting a car next week.  Just need to dig up a few more closer places to U To hit before staying & screaming.  Miller’s is only one coming to mind in that General area.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions re TS open around 3 pm That would be no more than 20 minute drive from hotel to venue?









​

Teak Neighborhood Grill is only about a 10 minute drive away, and excellent burgers and more.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick morning stop in before the paper shuffling starts.

Another cool morning here.  Luckily I have the heater on under my desk...so my feet are nice and toasty warm.  It was also foggy this morning.  Hopefully that burns off fast as it warms up today.  

Received a phone call yesterday asking me if I am still interested in a position I had applied for awhile ago.  I have an interview tomorrow.  We will see how that goes.  The dread situational interview.  UGH,,,oh well.  Hopefully I can rock it!

Slower day today as work...not many papers to shuffle or file, not many spreadsheet to complete and send out either.  

I'll probably research rental vehicles.  I know there is low availability for vehicles...so it's going to cost more $$$.  Does anyone have any tips or tricks to share?

Well...I should get my morning papers started.  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Pumpkin1172 said:


> A quick snowy morning check in
> 
> Yup...woke up to a light dusting of the white stuff already   It won't last long, but still.  It will just make more of a mess than anything else.  Oh well, pulled the coat out of the closet to slip on this morning, as I don't like freezing.
> 
> Working a shift tonight...so I told dh and boys they are on their own.  Sounds like they are drawing straws to see who pays for supper tonight  .
> 
> 
> YUM!!!  I love a good pot of homemade chicken noodle soup.  I whipped up turkey noodle last night with the left overs from turkey dinner last weekend.  I also made 3 pints of stock.  I still have one piece of carcass to make one more big pot of stock yet.  A good bowl of chicken noodle soup makes a person feel so good.
> It's great you got your long walk in today.  It's great when the weather surprises us.  I love those extra days of warmth and beautiful weather - before the cold sets in.
> 
> That is an awesome pumpkin!!!!!!
> 
> hehehe.  She sounds like dd when I asked her what type of purse she wants.  Good luck with finding the perfect one for her.
> 
> Yum!!!  Those sounds delicious.
> 
> hehehehe...it was the best 3.00 I spent at the dollar store.  Dh asked if I really needed to have it hanging out....and I replied " YUP!!!"  It makes people laugh.  We all need more laughs right now.
> 
> Well, I should get to shuffling some papers and spreadsheet completed.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!


Oh the dreaded white stuff!  We had 4 inches of snow on Halloween 2 years ago....not a fun evening for the kiddos



schumigirl said:


> lol.....no, I was never fussy, but soup I liked as thick with no lumps, or clear like chicken noodle soup......nothing inbetween.....I know what you mean though, I miss my mum`s soup and some of her dishes too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only ever see chicken rice soup in those dreadful cans in the grocery store......but chicken noodle made right is lush!!
> 
> I`m making the soup tomorrow, but won`t eat it till Wednesday as by the time we get back in tomorrow, I need to roast the veg off first, then cook and blend. So, Wednesday it is, always better the next day anyway.
> 
> I love stores like that, you get the best personal services from independents at the best of times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No to snow......we are supposed to get some too, well maybe way up North, far too early.....
> 
> I love making my own stock, time consuming but so worth it. And yes, winter warming time is close. Our weather is very mixed at the best of times, but freezing one day and warmer the next is confusing! Never know what to wear for walking....I`m either really cold or boiling hot....never happy......
> 
> Hope your shift goes fast......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did get it bad where you used to live......I`d prefer where you are now too.....you get the best weather!
> 
> 
> 
> Off to bed soon......we are both yawning our heads off again.
> 
> Plan to be up and out very early tomorrow as rain is forecast mid morning, whether it turns up is entirely different.


The store is really neat!  And the Irish Boutique nearby got me. too...walked out with a new 100% Merino Wool sweater.  So gorgeous!



keishashadow said:


> I’ve taken to Using a crockpot overnight for Turkey carcass broth
> 
> kiddo requested taco soup of all things, last minute rush. Didn’t realize I had grabbed hot variety of prepackaged taco seasoning instead of usual mild version. Mouths are still Tingling
> 
> Zoom in & Ck out the cupcake from fancy bakery near orthodontist office.   Chocolate Filled with strawberry filing. Audrey fashioned from a strawberry with icing accents.  Feed me Seymour
> 
> View attachment 614300


Cute!




Lynne G said:


> Well my pork with peppers abd rice crossed in sesame teriyaki sauce was a big hit.  Well, made burgers for little one, as she’s not a pork fan.
> 
> Last of my tea, as getting close to my bedtime.
> 
> Glad to hear indoor projects almost done Charade.
> 
> Ack, I’m not ready for the cold, Pumpkin. Sending some toasty weather your way. But not quite here, as the overnight lows this week are 40 to 43. But where I’m in the suburbs, saying in the 30’s some nights. Broke down and turned on the heater this morning. House felt just too cold for me.
> 
> Ooh get ready, get a hankering for tacos, as Keisha already had her lip tingling seasoning, so a Taco Bell dinner may be in your future.


Same here....doing the heat and AC see-saw!



macraven said:


> Today it will be warmer here and that makes me happy
> I did not move out of Chicago area and move to the south for cold weather


Someday......
I'll regale you with all the snow/cold stories this winter,lol!



schumigirl said:


> Even with chocolate, that looks good!! Little one looks happy to have it.....lol....
> 
> I moaned for weeks (to myself) I needed a new stockpot.....so finally got one, so I`m darned well going to use it after seeking the perfect one out!! It`s huge and ideal for making stocks......but I`ve never thought about using the crock pot overnight....that would work too.
> 
> hope the mouth cooled down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see the work will be finished soon.....always good to see.
> 
> We ended up having the soup today after all, it was thick creamy and very warming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, no one looks forward to cold weather......you are so lucky to be able to enjoy much milder weather than most.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are having very temperate weather now after being baltic on Friday. Headed out this morning when it was not quite light as rain was due around 10ish.....we passed our milkman as he was coming up our driveway, he did look surprised as we passed him.......but as it turned out we got wet.
> 
> Incredibly mild at around 60F at 7.15 this morning, but no wind so when the light rain came on it wasn`t so bad. Walked our 7 miles but it was much quieter than usual as the weather seemed to put most folks off.
> 
> Made the curried parsnip and apple soup, you`re supposed to add lemon juice, but I have Sumac in the spice cabinet as an alternative, I like it, Tom isn`t the biggest fan of citrus savoury dishes, but he enjoyed it, cleared our plates anyway!
> 
> Not sure what to do this afternoon.....but some beautiful cod loin for dinner tonight, won`t take long to cook, but, will make a butter sauce for the side and some steamed vegetables.
> 
> And sun is shining now.......


A link to the recipe, please!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Just a quick stop in before I start the daily paper shuffle
> 
> Still chilly here.  I was thankful I'm driving dh's truck today.  I really do love those seat warmers  Crossing my fingers that the weather gets a little warmer today.
> 
> @Charade 67  it's great when the work is almost done and wrapping up.  I've been slowly stocking up on a few items we use regularly due to the whispers of supply chain issues.  Just wanting to stock up the pantry a little more than we have had lately.  When covid struck, we had a very full pantry, and since then we haven't really restocked it like it was.  It's time to stock it up a little bit more again.
> 
> @macraven  You moved in the right direction!!!!  Dressing for the cold weather sucks!!!!!
> 
> @Lynne G  enjoy that lunchtime walk.
> 
> @schumigirl  that soup sounds delicious.  I'm always game to try new things like that.
> 
> Well, I should probably start shuffling some papers around and earn my keep around here.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!


Oh yes, seat warmers save the day!



keishashadow said:


> Ran my errands, enjoying a big mug of prince of wales & considering grabbing a choc chip cookie.  Appetite is decidedly off today for some reason, that rarely happens.
> 
> planning on doing much of nuthin the rest of day…hooray.  Well, other than taking the pooch out to enjoy himself.  Nice to be able to keep continuing to enjoy the beautiful weather here.  I reserve my right to still hate fall tho


Same here....been getting the dogs out as much as possible while the good weather holds



Charade67 said:


> Another slow day today. Work just drags by.  We are having another beautiful day. The a/c is off and the windows are open.
> 
> We got some good news from our church today. There is a young couple in my Sunday school class who have been trying to adopt a baby. Well, their son was born yesterday. Now we need to put together a quick baby shower.
> 
> Sadly, my kitchen looks like Old Mother Hubbard's place. Now that we have the kitchen mostly finished, we need to do a good grocery run.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good plan.
> 
> I need to run to the grocery and get some food for Caspian. I think we have one meal left.


Yay!  Always so nice to hear a heart warming story like that.  All the best to them!!!




Lynne G said:


> Ah up with Metro and some other homies this very dark early morning.
> 
> And who do I see:
> 
> View attachment 614779
> 
> Ah yes, a Fall feeling camel this Wednesday.
> 
> So hope all will be enjoying this wonderful Wednesday, as get over this hump of a day, and yay, Friday will be the day after tomorrow.  And another yay, as Friday means the start of my three day weekend. Just because.
> 
> 
> And so, some more glorious sunshine, with a warmer 54 degrees out right now, and that perfect Fall high temp of 75. And so, while hot tea in my cup, shorts are on. Why yes, it’s warm enough even for me, as pants will feel too hot.
> 
> Good Morning homies.  Hope you are doing well, and most enjoying a good night’s sleep.


Enjoy this perfect fall day!
c


schumigirl said:


> Never trust a weather forecast........so much for heavy rain. We were out before full light this morning to get a walk in before the rain, and it is lovely. Well, lovely for this time of year for us. Very mild and sunny.
> 
> Enjoyed the walk, another 7 miles totted up....home, showered and out to a farm store for fresh produce. Picked up some preserved ginger she makes herself, I get that all to myself as no one else likes it.......
> 
> Some housework today and some soup for lunch, doing crab cakes for dinner tonight as it`s just us.
> 
> Missing our Wednesday couples lunch this week......
> 
> Wondering where my early morning buddy Todd is today.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday​


Then I had an awesome childhood, lol!  The CryptKeeper!!

DD is a huge lover of crab cakes!!



Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I have some rare free time before going to work today.
> 
> Last night dh and I went to our favorite Mexican restaurant. While we were there some men at a nearby table started singing. They were a barbershop quartet. So cool.
> 
> Also last night I found a set of luggage for B online at Kohls for a really good price. They were also offering an additional 20% off AND I got $50 back in Kohls cash. I'm going to use the Kohls cash to buy something off her Christmas list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They said that the birth mother has 10 days to change her mind about the adoption, so the shower will probably be sometime in November.  We are all excited because this is our first class baby in several years and also the first boy.
> 
> 
> My favorite forecast was the year we were supposed to get a little snow. The forecast called for a coating to an inch. I have a picture of me sticking a ruler  into snow 7 inches deep.
> 
> Wow, I still have 30 minutes to kill before I have to leave for work. I am not used to this.


Great shopping score!!  Gotta love the deals!



keishashadow said:


> Another 70 degree day for us today, hip, hip, hippa!
> 
> May root thru the clothes I pulled for next week’s trip.  glad to see little rain forecast & no 90+ days.   The mr requested a day visit up to MK on the HHN off night.  Didn’t have to ask me twice, however, not looking forward to navigating the new lightening lane/genie+/genie system.  not planning on paying for any of it, may just bite us in the rear.  We will then run back to U where it’s easy-Peary, with our tails suitably tucked between our legs.
> 
> The age old them against us/Disney v Universal may take an unfortunate twist.  Do think there will be a real bump in attendance at U next year if these changes do make standby lines unwieldy.  Decidedly not a good thing, even if you have the FOTL perk, as when onsite occupancy was high this year, the EP lines have taken 30 minutes for the E-ticket attractions
> 
> 
> l do like the way you think
> 
> aw, that’s sweet
> 
> don’t think I’ve ever come across a cherry muffin.  did u have to pit all those cherries?    I’m a blueberry, sometimes dried cranberry sort
> 
> A cute little camel looking at me
> 
> um, preserved ginger, drawing a blank.  is it in a brine or dried slices that u have to reconstitute. I do keep the powdered stuff on hand, it works well enuf in a pinch.


I watched a couple videos of the first day with Genie at MK and DHS.....both bloggers had app issues.  This should be interesting...



schumigirl said:


> I use glace cherries.....the secret is rinsing, drying then chopping them before popping them in the muffin mix, then they don`t sink to the bottom somehow. I do love cranberry and white chocolate muffins.....and yes, blueberry....lush!
> 
> Maybe called stem ginger over there? Soaked in syrup usually and soft ready to slice or just munch if it`s me......love the stuff!! Works well in cookies or shortbread.
> 
> I also love crytalised ginger, or I believe candied ginger in the US. Any kind of ginger works for me......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your plans for next week!! And agree about all these Disney folks heading to Universal.....I think we`ll be extra glad of EP more than ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been raining all afternoon here.....been nice to be inside, and on my own for the first time in ages. Tom is out with one of our friends looking for another piece of land, for friend not for us. I hope they didn`t get soaked.
> 
> Feeling peckish, so I think a muffin might sustain me till dinner......if no one sees you eat it, it never really happened.......


You and I tend to like a lot of the same things....octopus, lux wines, expensive shoes and more.  
But ginger in any form is a hard no for me, lol!



keishashadow said:


> beats me lol, I’m sure it’s up there on those high, fancy stuff shelves, just nothing I’ve noticed.
> 
> i do love those gin-gin candies
> 
> 
> the coke container that looks like the thermal detonator?
> 
> i’m quite grumpy over post covid dining options at both parks.  increasingly, things have gotten worse since our first foray last September-October.can you say captive audience?
> 
> The trend towards fixed prix menus in general is annoying.  I understand their reasonings, don’t have to like it tho.  #1 being California Grill’s reinvention, Cape May is a close #2.  Garden Grill’s offering, one of the most solid character meals as to interaction and food quality, was nearly inedible in July  Such a sad looking offering, one of the few times I’ve asked for a different platter of food To be brought out  Not much of a difference on that one either.
> 
> Crystal palace used to be a perennial favorite, fact of no characters aside, it was a definite miss for us last month. it’s now off our rotation.  food quality issues there.  No excuse for water laden crab legs The way they were replacing the trays.  carving station fare fatty & dry, almost have to work at it to have that happen.
> 
> Other than a few operations in Disney Springs, Pickings are rather slim at WDW (& U for that matter too IMO) for us as to decent, quality TS dining options.
> 
> First person that mentions covid as a factor wins… not.   There are just too many, generally cheaper, nearby offsite options that are still hitting it out of the park for us.
> 
> At least it helps to justify renting a car next week.  Just need to dig up a few more closer places to U To hit before staying & screaming.  Miller’s is only one coming to mind in that General area.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions re TS open around 3 pm That would be no more than 20 minute drive from hotel to venue?


I do think there will be an overflow to UO.  Which is why I'll always continue to stay at the hotels with EP....even if the waits are a bit more than what we're used to.









Yesterday was post card perfect outside!!  I spent as much time outdoors as I could.  Took the dogs on 2 walks.   And then hung outside on the patio listening to music while they slept in the sunshine.  It was bliss!



This morning DH and I had an appointment with a nutritionist.   It was eye opening to say the least!  I cannot believe how tiny a correct portion size really is...

She advised that we eat vegetarian several nights a week  (I'm finding it tough to do once a week)
Red meat only 3-4 times a month.....what?
Said we should buy plant based butter, mayo and other condiments whenever possible....
Smart Balance Peanut butter...never heard of it!
Eat meals where beans or legumes is the main source of protein.  Never have done this!
Buy FairLife instead of milk....hello, WI is the dairy state, lol!

There was much more, but I kinda checked out after a while.  This is a lot of change, and she sent us home with reading material too---homework!

I do want to support DH, and honestly it will be good for me to....but this is too much, too fast.  Yikes!!


Think I'll be spending a lot of time reading labels in my pantry this afternoon...


----------



## J'aime Paris

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick morning stop in before the paper shuffling starts.
> 
> Another cool morning here.  Luckily I have the heater on under my desk...so my feet are nice and toasty warm.  It was also foggy this morning.  Hopefully that burns off fast as it warms up today.
> 
> Received a phone call yesterday asking me if I am still interested in a position I had applied for awhile ago.  I have an interview tomorrow.  We will see how that goes.  The dread situational interview.  UGH,,,oh well.  Hopefully I can rock it!
> 
> Slower day today as work...not many papers to shuffle or file, not many spreadsheet to complete and send out either.
> 
> I'll probably research rental vehicles.  I know there is low availability for vehicles...so it's going to cost more $$$.  Does anyone have any tips or tricks to share?
> 
> Well...I should get my morning papers started.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!


Good luck on the interview!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Forgot to add my quotes 




Charade67 said:


> Sadly, my kitchen looks like Old Mother Hubbard's place. Now that we have the kitchen mostly finished, we need to do a good grocery run.


Mine is as well.  We have changed many things in our diet, but I still want to stock up on some things that we regularly use.  I'll slowly start stocking things up again.  It's just nice to do it now, as when it's -40 then we can just stay home and not bother heading out to pick up any items.  I can have a week to cook with what's in the house


Lynne G said:


> So hope all will be enjoying this wonderful Wednesday, as get over this hump of a day, and yay, Friday will be the day after tomorrow. And another yay, as Friday means the start of my three day weekend. Just because.


Nice!!!!!!  I love it when those " weeks" happen.  Enjoy the extra days off!!!!


schumigirl said:


> Enjoyed the walk, another 7 miles totted up....home, showered and out to a farm store for fresh produce. Picked up some preserved ginger she makes herself, I get that all to myself as no one else likes it.......


Yum,,,that looked really interesting.  I bet that would be fantastic in muffins!!!


Charade67 said:


> I can hang Christmas stockings now.


That is really pretty!!!!  I would be decorating that pretty space up in seasonal decor...ALL THE SEASONS!!!!!  It's probably a good thing we have a small home where I can't do that 


keishashadow said:


> The mr requested a day visit up to MK on the HHN off night. Didn’t have to ask me twice, however, not looking forward to navigating the new lightening lane/genie+/genie system. not planning on paying for any of it, may just bite us in the rear. We will then run back to U where it’s easy-Peary, with our tails suitably tucked between our legs.


I am waiting to see how this allllll plays out.  I'll be watching all the influncers and how they work the system for tips and tricks.  My plan is for one day each in MK and HS.  I feel those are the 2 that we will see this trip.  I know once DH see them...he will want to visit again   And 2 days at Universal as well.  Those universal days are much easier than Disney days.   But I do want dh to experience MK...and neither of us have been to HS.  And I really want to see Galaxy Edge - as we are star wars fans.  

Well...off I go to really get to work now lol.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

J'aime Paris said:


> This morning DH and I had an appointment with a nutritionist. It was eye opening to say the least! I cannot believe how tiny a correct portion size really is...


When we changed our eating habits...it was hard at first.  We eat mostly chicken/fish with beef probably only 1 a week (if that)  I have found a few recipies to use more beans and legumes.  I make a really good bean/veggie chili.  We have replaced black beans with ground beef or turkey in some recipies.  Added way more veggies to our diet.  We are not big milk drinkers...but we switched our milk to cashew milk if we are making a smoothie or protein drink.  

It is extremely had at first.  I was like...dear lord, I don't know if I can find enough recipes to help us eat...yet alone add 2 hard working young adult men into the mix to eat the meals.   We cut out pasta and use zucchini noodles or spagetti squash instead.  I have found a few websites that I can give you as well.  Feel free to DM me if you have any questions or just a keep going it get easier message


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> This morning DH and I had an appointment with a nutritionist.   It was eye opening to say the least!  I cannot believe how tiny a correct portion size really is...
> 
> She advised that we* eat vegetarian several nights a week*  (I'm finding it tough to do once a week)
> *Red meat only 3-4 times a month.....what?*
> Said we should buy plant based butter, mayo and other condiments whenever possible....
> Smart Balance Peanut butter...never heard of it!
> Eat meals where beans or legumes is the main source of protein.  Never have done this!
> Buy FairLife instead of milk....hello, WI is the dairy state, lol!
> 
> There was much more, but I kinda checked out after a while.  This is a lot of change, and she sent us home with reading material too---homework!
> 
> I do want to support DH, and honestly it will be good for me to....but this is too much, too fast.  Yikes!!
> 
> 
> Think I'll be spending a lot of time reading labels in my pantry this afternoon...


----------



## Charade67

I just learned that today is International Sloth Day. 
The pictures aren’t great, but they were taken on my birthday 2 years ago. I got to pet and feed a live sloth.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Charade67 said:


> I just learned that today is International Sloth Day.
> The pictures aren’t great, but they were taken on my birthday 2 years ago. I got to pet and feed a live sloth.
> 
> View attachment 614887
> 
> View attachment 614888


very cool Charade!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Charade67 said:


> I just learned that today is International Sloth Day.
> The pictures aren’t great, but they were taken on my birthday 2 years ago. I got to pet and feed a live sloth.


Well...now I need to add that onto my bucket list   

What an amazing experience!!!!!!


----------



## soniam

Lynne G said:


> Good luck with the rest of the items Son.  Heels are rarely worn by me now.  I gave away almost all my heels, as they are too small for little one and I know I’ll never wear again.  I do have one pair of dressy ones I kept though.



No luck with shoes at the mall, but I did buy these earings. It was weird that there was such a limited amount of shoes to choose from. The sales clerk said that they were having supply chain issues.




Luckily, I found some options from Zappos. I ordered 8 pairs of shoes. Most didn't fit and only came in one size choice. I have narrowed it down to these 3, but I am leaning toward the strappy sandal in the front. It was fairly comfortable, fit securely on my foot, and seemed the dressiest.





Charade67 said:


> B has given me a list of gift ideas for her birthday and Christmas. One of the things on her list is a new purse. I asked her if she has any particular style, size, color, or pattern in mind and she said no. Okay, that narrows it down to everything. I  finally got her to tell me that she wants a crossbody, not to large (just need to hold phone, wallet, keys), and a cute, fun pattern. The search begins.
> 
> Soniam - Glad you had a great trip with family.  I am not a big fan of dress shoes either, especially heels.  I can't even remember when I last wore dress shoes.



If there's anything I hate more than looking for dressy clothes/shoes, it's purse buying  



keishashadow said:


> what did u think.  glad I saw & nice send off for Bond but, ultimately unsatisfying for me.



I liked it. It wasn't my favorite Bond or even my favorite Daniel Craig Bond. It was nice to see twists that we don't usually see. It's also not common for Bond films to relate to each other much, so that was pretty cool. I was disappointed in the bad guy's evil plans. They didn't seem to have a purpose. I was really hoping for something cool from Rami Malek. I think it was the writing though, not his acting. Also, the main Bond girl has weird chemistry with Daniel Craig. She is not my favorite. I loved the Cuba part and wanted more of that.



Charade67 said:


> Good evening. We are so close to finishing our indoor construction projects. I think he should be completely finished tomorrow. The last thing we are going to do (aside from the floor) is replace the front steps to the house.
> 
> I keep hearing about supply chain issues. I've just started buying things as I think of them. DH and I aren't buying much for each other this year since we are doing the home renovations.



So awesome that your house is really coming together beautifully. I think they are seeing them in all areas. I was having a hard time finding shoes, and they think it's supply/transportation issues.



schumigirl said:


> Maybe called stem ginger over there? Soaked in syrup usually and soft ready to slice or just munch if it`s me......love the stuff!! Works well in cookies or shortbread.
> 
> I also love crytalised ginger, or I believe candied ginger in the US. Any kind of ginger works for me......



I adore ginger in every form. Preserved ginger isn't common here, but it is so delicious.



keishashadow said:


> i’m quite grumpy over post covid dining options at both parks.  increasingly, things have gotten worse since our first foray last September-October.can you say captive audience?
> 
> The trend towards fixed prix menus in general is annoying.  I understand their reasonings, don’t have to like it tho.  #1 being California Grill’s reinvention, Cape May is a close #2.  Garden Grill’s offering, one of the most solid character meals as to interaction and food quality, was nearly inedible in July  Such a sad looking offering, one of the few times I’ve asked for a different platter of food To be brought out  Not much of a difference on that one either.
> 
> Crystal palace used to be a perennial favorite, fact of no characters aside, it was a definite miss for us last month. it’s now off our rotation.  food quality issues there.  No excuse for water laden crab legs The way they were replacing the trays.  carving station fare fatty & dry, almost have to work at it to have that happen.
> 
> Other than a few operations in Disney Springs, Pickings are rather slim at WDW (& U for that matter too IMO) for us as to decent, quality TS dining options.
> 
> First person that mentions covid as a factor wins… not.   There are just too many, generally cheaper, nearby offsite options that are still hitting it out of the park for us.



Reservations are hard. Luckily, we like some places that other people don't go too often. I also got up at the crack of dawn to make my July and November ones. Disney Springs is nice, because a lot of those restaurants have availability on Open Table. I made my UO reservations 180 days out or this summer for our July, October, and November trips. I have also been able to find some directly on Zomato, when there was no link on the UO website.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Received a phone call yesterday asking me if I am still interested in a position I had applied for a while ago.  I have an interview tomorrow.  We will see how that goes.  The dread situational interview.  UGH,,,oh well.  Hopefully I can rock it!



I hate interviewing. I think that's why I quit working. I didn't really like my last job, but there was no way I was going to brave the gauntlet of asinine technical interviews and nitpicking to find another.


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> I just learned that today is International Sloth Day.
> The pictures aren’t great, but they were taken on my birthday 2 years ago. I got to pet and feed a live sloth.
> 
> View attachment 614887
> 
> View attachment 614888



Now I know why I felt lethargic today


----------



## schumigirl

soniam, I like both outside pairs, they are lovely and would look good with anything.....the pair closest do look more dressy. And like the earrings too.....

I only have a few pairs of real heels now, but do enjoy wearing them for occasions.....long as I don`t need to walk too far once I`m there....

Oh ginger is one of my favourite things ever! I would eat it with almost everything...but no one else likes it (thankfully) fresh, preserved, candied....anyway. Tom always says I have chicken alongside my ginger instead of the other way in a stir fry.....love it!



pumpkin......good luck with the interview! 



Lori, I don`t have or follow a recipe for that soup, I never do, but will email you the ingredients and roughly what I do with them.....I never measure or weigh things, but turns out alright usually.......

You don`t like ginger??? Well, I never knew that........lol......


----------



## Lynne G

Oh I like ginger snaps, but not the flavor of ginger either.  I think I have seen it candied, but not in liquid like you pictured, Schumi.  

Sweet pictures of the sloth, Charade. Great you got a close up with them.

Paris, yeah hard to not eat meat. We do generally have lots of vegetables with our meat, and we don’t eat meat every day.

Ah, a what for dinner. Pizza for lunch, as that’s what all agreed on.


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> soniam, I like both outside pairs, they are lovely and would look good with anything.....the pair closest do look more dressy. And like the earrings too.....
> 
> I only have a few pairs of real heels now, but do enjoy wearing them for occasions.....long as I don`t need to walk too far once I`m there....
> 
> Oh ginger is one of my favourite things ever! I would eat it with almost everything...but no one else likes it (thankfully) fresh, preserved, candied....anyway. Tom always says I have chicken alongside my ginger instead of the other way in a stir fry.....love it!



I make a stout gingerbread around xmas. I usually triple the ginger and up the other spices. The recipe only calls for ground ginger, but I use ground and fresh grated. It's funny that people who say they don't like gingerbread, usually love mine. It's so moist and actually improves on the 2nd day.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> I make a stout gingerbread around xmas. I usually triple the ginger and up the other spices. The recipe only calls for ground ginger, but I use ground and fresh grated. It's funny that people who say they don't like gingerbread, usually love mine. It's so moist and actually improves on the 2nd day.



That sounds lovely, never made a stout one, only regular or date gingerbread for an alternative sticky toffee pudding…….it’s funny, Tom hates ginger, but loves sticky gingerbread, ginger wine (very sweet and non alcoholic) and ginger beer……but put fresh ginger in anything……not a chance he’ll eat it.

And yes, they can taste better next day.




High winds heading our way in the early hours of the morning, then sunny in the afternoon……goodness knows what it’ll really be like.

Plan to do some shopping and see what else the day brings…….

Almost finished the book group book for this month, it’s been a good choice.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> I never measure or weigh things, but turns out alright usually.......


You measure with your heart    It's the only way to cook!!!  I rarely measure ingredients- only when I'm baking,,,as that requires more precise measurements


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> That sounds lovely, never made a stout one, only regular or date gingerbread for an alternative sticky toffee pudding…….it’s funny, Tom hates ginger, but loves sticky gingerbread, ginger wine (very sweet and non alcoholic) and ginger beer……but put fresh ginger in anything……not a chance he’ll eat it.


OH my...that sounds DELICIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> You measure with your heart    It's the only way to cook!!!  I rarely measure ingredients- only when I'm baking,,,as that requires more precise measurements



Oh thats true, for baking it’s more precise usually.

One reason I rarely share recipes……if it doesn’t turn out right, I get the blame……lol……

Oh yes, the date sticky toffee is lush…..and I hate dates……lol……


----------



## Lynne G

Okay, I guess I do like gingerbread.  Have a fond memory of my mom and my trip to England many a year ago, and was in a little town that we bought fresh, still warm gingerbread. That with tea, and was a treat.  

Ended up with breakfast for dinner. Saw we had potatoes, so rather than bake them, chopped them up and fried them, then added scrambled eggs and some cheese to them. We need to go to the produce store, as could use some more peppers and tomatoes, and whatever else looks good. Think DH said he’d go there tomorrow.

Ah staying thirsty, as ready for Thursday. Hope all have a good night. Full moon out. Let the crazies and howlers enjoy the full moonlight.


----------



## keishashadow

I’m slowly working thru TripAdvisor’s maps of nearby restaurants at U.   generally, do eat mostly onsite there.  Do feel it’s time to expand that net.  When we have eaten offsite in that neck of woods, it tends to be the same standbys.  wanting a late lunch is precluding many that would be on my short list but, I’m getting there

Did get thru the new Halloween movie Last night.  Being positive, it did have Kyle Richards in it from the Housewives of Beverly Hills.  Fun to see her not glammed up.  no spoilers, however, it was interesting how they introduced the  characters.  carole is our resident MM fan, will let her give her take on it.



schumigirl said:


> Teak Neighborhood Grill is only about a 10 minute drive away, and excellent burgers and more.


i’ve been trying to ignore the cries of the donut burger.   pondering if you can request the donuts on the side?


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Received a phone call yesterday asking me if I am still interested in a position I had applied for awhile ago. I have an interview tomorrow. We will see how that goes. The dread situational interview. UGH,,,oh well. Hopefully I can rock it!


A RL or online video?  It’s been interesting hearing people‘s accounts of which they prefer.  best of luck!


J'aime Paris said:


> Oh the dreaded white stuff! We had 4 inches of snow on Halloween 2 years ago....not a fun evening for the kiddos


same, few years ago had to ‘shake off’ the inflatables & put down rock salt on sidewalks.  Would rather have snow than rain tho.  we often wind up putting up one of those pop up tailgating tents & move all decorations down to end of driveway for fear kids will slip on steps, brick sidewalks we have.


J'aime Paris said:


> The store is really neat! And the Irish Boutique nearby got me. too...walked out with a new 100% Merino Wool sweater. So gorgeous!


oooh, nice.  Nothing like that sort of sweater.  Sadly, Wool ‘eats’ me alive.  Feeling itchy just talking about it.  


J'aime Paris said:


> This should be interesting...


i had a few other choice words in mind 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> But I do want dh to experience MK...and neither of us have been to HS. And I really want to see Galaxy Edge - as we are star wars fans.


one bright spot is that you now can “buy” a reservation to ride RoTR.  it has always been a real nail biter. Nice the option is there to take that pressure off.


Charade67 said:


> today is International Sloth Day.


Who knew?  coincidentally, I’m sitting here in the comfiest pair of Pj’s festooned with sloths.  I picked up on clearance last week on a whim, at WM of all places! Turns out i didn’t realize that two of their heads are positioned dead center on each of my butt Cheeks.  going to file it under there are some things you can never unsee 


soniam said:


> have narrowed it down to these 3, but I am leaning toward the strappy sandal in the front. It was fairly comfortable, fit securely on my foot, and seemed the dressiest.


hmmm, all are very nice.   i like the ones in front but, my fav is the pair in the back, a bit edgier.  all comes down to the style of dress & your preference


soniam said:


> was really hoping for something cool from Rami Malek. I think it was the writing though, not his acting. Also, the main Bond girl has weird chemistry with Daniel Craig. She is not my favorite. I loved the Cuba part and wanted more of that.


yes, the script was a factor in my dislike.  Rami was wasted although I did like the early interaction with the child.  Did u see him on SNL last Saturday?  Never pegged him as a comedian.  

only viewed her in Knives Out (loved that movie), not exactly a fan of ana (?) Ben aflecks old GF, that changed with this movie & heir role in Cuba scenes.  


soniam said:


> Disney Springs is nice, because a lot of those restaurants have availability on Open Table.


sssssh lol.  I’ve never had a bad meal at The Boathouse. Post covid, my favorite onsite.


schumigirl said:


> High winds heading our way in the early hours of the morning, then sunny in the afternoon……goodness knows what it’ll really be like.


batten down those hatches.


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> Who knew?  coincidentally, I’m sitting here in the comfiest pair of Pj’s festooned with sloths.  I picked up on clearance last week on a whim, at WM of all places! Turns out i didn’t realize that two of their heads are positioned dead center on each of my butt Cheeks.  going to file it under there are some things you can never unsee
> 
> hmmm, all are very nice.   i like the ones in front but, my fav is the pair in the back, a bit edgier.  all comes down to the style of dress & your preference
> 
> yes, the script was a factor in my dislike.  Rami was wasted although I did like the early interaction with the child.  Did u see him on SNL last Saturday?  Never pegged him as a comedian.
> 
> only viewed her in Knives Out (loved that movie), not exactly a fan of ana (?) Ben aflecks old GF, that changed with this movie & heir role in Cuba scenes.





Didn't see him on SNL. We haven't watched it in years. However, he was actually really funny in Mr Robot, even though that was a drama. She was amazing in Cuba. I would have loved to see more of her. Maybe she can be in another.


----------



## keishashadow

soniam said:


> However, he was actually really funny in Mr Robot, even though that was a drama.


Never able to get into that series, might have to go back & give it a whirl.


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> Never able to get into that series, might have to go back & give it a whirl.



We totally got hooked. We didn't start watching it until really, last year. We are techies though and have several hacker-type friends.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I’m slowly working thru TripAdvisor’s maps of nearby restaurants at U.   generally, do eat mostly onsite there.  Do feel it’s time to expand that net.  When we have eaten offsite in that neck of woods, it tends to be the same standbys.  wanting a late lunch is precluding many that would be on my short list but, I’m getting there
> 
> Did get thru the new Halloween movie Last night.  Being positive, it did have Kyle Richards in it from the Housewives of Beverly Hills.  Fun to see her not glammed up.  no spoilers, however, it was interesting how they introduced the  characters.  carole is our resident MM fan, will let her give her take on it.
> 
> 
> i’ve been trying to ignore the cries of the donut burger.   pondering if you can request the donuts on the side?
> 
> A RL or online video?  It’s been interesting hearing people‘s accounts of which they prefer.  best of luck!
> 
> same, few years ago had to ‘shake off’ the inflatables & put down rock salt on sidewalks.  Would rather have snow than rain tho.  we often wind up putting up one of those pop up tailgating tents & move all decorations down to end of driveway for fear kids will slip on steps, brick sidewalks we have.
> 
> oooh, nice.  Nothing like that sort of sweater.  Sadly, Wool ‘eats’ me alive.  Feeling itchy just talking about it.
> 
> i had a few other choice words in mind
> 
> one bright spot is that you now can “buy” a reservation to ride RoTR.  it has always been a real nail biter. Nice the option is there to take that pressure off.
> 
> Who knew?  coincidentally, I’m sitting here in the comfiest pair of Pj’s festooned with sloths.  I picked up on clearance last week on a whim, at WM of all places! Turns out i didn’t realize that two of their heads are positioned dead center on each of my butt Cheeks.  going to file it under there are some things you can never unsee
> 
> hmmm, all are very nice.   i like the ones in front but, my fav is the pair in the back, a bit edgier.  all comes down to the style of dress & your preference
> 
> yes, the script was a factor in my dislike.  Rami was wasted although I did like the early interaction with the child.  Did u see him on SNL last Saturday?  Never pegged him as a comedian.
> 
> only viewed her in Knives Out (loved that movie), not exactly a fan of ana (?) Ben aflecks old GF, that changed with this movie & heir role in Cuba scenes.
> 
> sssssh lol.  I’ve never had a bad meal at The Boathouse. Post covid, my favorite onsite.
> 
> batten down those hatches.



I think they would serve it any way you like to be honest, they are very accommodating as you can imagine. I don`t usually alter many dishes, but I do ask for no cheese and jalapenos added.....they always give me several options.....raw or grilled.....or on the side or on the burger......little or lots.......lol.....my answer is always lots of jalapenos! I love that sweet and spicy mix!

I`m still being belligerent over the new Halloween movie......but, I do love Kyle Richards and always been a fan of Jamie Lee.......sooooooooo.......I`m tempted to go see it before they move it from the cinema. Maybe if it`s still as quiet during the day next we`ll book seats and pop along....I do like the back row so you have no one behind you.

We`d go back to Disney Springs for The Boathouse, we really enjoyed it. Maybe in May we`ll go back and try another place.

I`m howling at the vision of your new jammies!!! 





No walking this morning......at the moment it is very cold with a real feel of -1 which is 30F and also blowing a hoolie out there. Nope, no walking this morning, far too cold for me. It`s supposed to be 50F this afternoon with some sunshine, but still exceptionally windy, so it might be a big miss today. That`s not fun to walk in.

So, some housework and grocery shopping I think today, we don`t need much as we`re always stocked up but do need some spices for the cabinet, always keep them well topped up for cooking. And have 2 huge bags to go into the charity store we donate to. We all had a clearout and still find stuff to get rid of. And I did part with a very unloved and unstylish pair of boots that will be filed under "what was I thinking" 

Lazy breakfast of maybe poached eggs today, lunch is club sandwiches and dinner is fish of some kind. And if we`re not out this afternoon, some baking I think. Food sorted......



























Happy Thirsty Thursday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Schumi.  Always good to clear out what you know won’t wear or use any more.  Hope when you’re out and about, maybe lunch got picked up too, or enjoyed lunch out.  

aAh yes, the week of glorious sunny days with today, the high is 76.  But as we’ve been enjoying this week of dry and warm, October’s not done with bringing the rain, so all next week, highs in the low 60’s and rain chances predicted every day.  Oh well, at least shorts and sunglasses.  Yay!  

And yep, while no wine glass being used yet, still enjoying tea, as was thirsty this early morning.

And so, hehe, Keisha’s pajamas.  Eh, there is so much food choices all around Universal.  Even when we headed to Winter Park, nearer to Daytona, lots of choices seen there too.  I’m sure you’ll find the right one or two.  And I second that Teak place.  The burgers are large, and we enjoy the mozzarella wheels.  And like the burger, they are not small.  And I never like a bum on my burger, so they always nicely arrange on plate.  I find every place is fine with most changes to an item.  Only when pre mixed there can be an issue. Only time I find a hot or miss, is the fast food places.  I say no this and that, and once in awhile, I find one or both are on that item. When that happens, it’s when we are usually home, so that item becomes a bonus for the men, as I’m not going to ride back to complain.  Though I have when searching through the bag as we pulled away. Parked and walked in to complain, and got a replacement.

Well, that terrific thirsty Thursday homies.  
Time for more tea, and back to routine.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Pumpkin1172 said:


> When we changed our eating habits...it was hard at first.  We eat mostly chicken/fish with beef probably only 1 a week (if that)  I have found a few recipies to use more beans and legumes.  I make a really good bean/veggie chili.  We have replaced black beans with ground beef or turkey in some recipies.  Added way more veggies to our diet.  We are not big milk drinkers...but we switched our milk to cashew milk if we are making a smoothie or protein drink.
> 
> It is extremely had at first.  I was like...dear lord, I don't know if I can find enough recipes to help us eat...yet alone add 2 hard working young adult men into the mix to eat the meals.   We cut out pasta and use zucchini noodles or spagetti squash instead.  I have found a few websites that I can give you as well.  Feel free to DM me if you have any questions or just a keep going it get easier message


Thank you for the support Pumpkin!!  Good to hear you're having success with the changes!
I will definitely PM you for the websites, thanks!




schumigirl said:


>


That's what my stomach is telling me, lol!!
Change is hard...



soniam said:


> No luck with shoes at the mall, but I did buy these earings. It was weird that there was such a limited amount of shoes to choose from. The sales clerk said that they were having supply chain issues.
> 
> View attachment 614872
> 
> 
> Luckily, I found some options from Zappos. I ordered 8 pairs of shoes. Most didn't fit and only came in one size choice. I have narrowed it down to these 3, but I am leaning toward the strappy sandal in the front. It was fairly comfortable, fit securely on my foot, and seemed the dressiest.
> 
> View attachment 614873
> 
> 
> 
> If there's anything I hate more than looking for dressy clothes/shoes, it's purse buying
> 
> 
> 
> I liked it. It wasn't my favorite Bond or even my favorite Daniel Craig Bond. It was nice to see twists that we don't usually see. It's also not common for Bond films to relate to each other much, so that was pretty cool. I was disappointed in the bad guy's evil plans. They didn't seem to have a purpose. I was really hoping for something cool from Rami Malek. I think it was the writing though, not his acting. Also, the main Bond girl has weird chemistry with Daniel Craig. She is not my favorite. I loved the Cuba part and wanted more of that.
> 
> 
> 
> So awesome that your house is really coming together beautifully. I think they are seeing them in all areas. I was having a hard time finding shoes, and they think it's supply/transportation issues.
> 
> 
> 
> I adore ginger in every form. Preserved ginger isn't common here, but it is so delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Reservations are hard. Luckily, we like some places that other people don't go too often. I also got up at the crack of dawn to make my July and November ones. Disney Springs is nice, because a lot of those restaurants have availability on Open Table. I made my UO reservations 180 days out or this summer for our July, October, and November trips. I have also been able to find some directly on Zomato, when there was no link on the UO website.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate interviewing. I think that's why I quit working. I didn't really like my last job, but there was no way I was going to brave the gauntlet of asinine technical interviews and nitpicking to find another.


Great earrings!   I like all 3 shoe choices!  Can't wait to see the whole ensemble for your big evening out!



schumigirl said:


> soniam, I like both outside pairs, they are lovely and would look good with anything.....the pair closest do look more dressy. And like the earrings too.....
> 
> I only have a few pairs of real heels now, but do enjoy wearing them for occasions.....long as I don`t need to walk too far once I`m there....
> 
> Oh ginger is one of my favourite things ever! I would eat it with almost everything...but no one else likes it (thankfully) fresh, preserved, candied....anyway. Tom always says I have chicken alongside my ginger instead of the other way in a stir fry.....love it!
> 
> 
> 
> pumpkin......good luck with the interview!
> 
> 
> 
> Lori, I don`t have or follow a recipe for that soup, I never do, but will email you the ingredients and roughly what I do with them.....I never measure or weigh things, but turns out alright usually.......
> 
> You don`t like ginger??? Well, I never knew that........lol......


Oh, thanks Carole!
Yep, ginger and caraway/fennel seed are my 2 big 'no way'  items in the food world.  
I'm really not picky about much anything else.



Lynne G said:


> Oh I like ginger snaps, but not the flavor of ginger either.  I think I have seen it candied, but not in liquid like you pictured, Schumi.
> 
> Sweet pictures of the sloth, Charade. Great you got a close up with them.
> 
> Paris, yeah hard to not eat meat. We do generally have lots of vegetables with our meat, and we don’t eat meat every day.
> 
> Ah, a what for dinner. Pizza for lunch, as that’s what all agreed on.


Pizza with cauliflower crust was suggested......not sure about that substitute??



Pumpkin1172 said:


> You measure with your heart    It's the only way to cook!!!  I rarely measure ingredients- only when I'm baking,,,as that requires more precise measurements


Exactly!  That's why I'm a decent cook and don't enjoy baking so much.  Baking is science, lol!



Lynne G said:


> Okay, I guess I do like gingerbread.  Have a fond memory of my mom and my trip to England many a year ago, and was in a little town that we bought fresh, still warm gingerbread. That with tea, and was a treat.
> 
> Ended up with breakfast for dinner. Saw we had potatoes, so rather than bake them, chopped them up and fried them, then added scrambled eggs and some cheese to them. We need to go to the produce store, as could use some more peppers and tomatoes, and whatever else looks good. Think DH said he’d go there tomorrow.
> 
> Ah staying thirsty, as ready for Thursday. Hope all have a good night. Full moon out. Let the crazies and howlers enjoy the full moonlight.


Our moon is cloud covered tonight....do enjoy a full moon!



keishashadow said:


> I’m slowly working thru TripAdvisor’s maps of nearby restaurants at U.   generally, do eat mostly onsite there.  Do feel it’s time to expand that net.  When we have eaten offsite in that neck of woods, it tends to be the same standbys.  wanting a late lunch is precluding many that would be on my short list but, I’m getting there
> 
> Did get thru the new Halloween movie Last night.  Being positive, it did have Kyle Richards in it from the Housewives of Beverly Hills.  Fun to see her not glammed up.  no spoilers, however, it was interesting how they introduced the  characters.  carole is our resident MM fan, will let her give her take on it.
> 
> 
> i’ve been trying to ignore the cries of the donut burger.   pondering if you can request the donuts on the side?
> 
> A RL or online video?  It’s been interesting hearing people‘s accounts of which they prefer.  best of luck!
> 
> same, few years ago had to ‘shake off’ the inflatables & put down rock salt on sidewalks.  Would rather have snow than rain tho.  we often wind up putting up one of those pop up tailgating tents & move all decorations down to end of driveway for fear kids will slip on steps, brick sidewalks we have.
> 
> oooh, nice.  Nothing like that sort of sweater.  Sadly, Wool ‘eats’ me alive.  Feeling itchy just talking about it.
> 
> i had a few other choice words in mind
> 
> one bright spot is that you now can “buy” a reservation to ride RoTR.  it has always been a real nail biter. Nice the option is there to take that pressure off.
> 
> Who knew?  coincidentally, I’m sitting here in the comfiest pair of Pj’s festooned with sloths.  I picked up on clearance last week on a whim, at WM of all places! Turns out i didn’t realize that two of their heads are positioned dead center on each of my butt Cheeks.  going to file it under there are some things you can never unsee
> 
> hmmm, all are very nice.   i like the ones in front but, my fav is the pair in the back, a bit edgier.  all comes down to the style of dress & your preference
> 
> yes, the script was a factor in my dislike.  Rami was wasted although I did like the early interaction with the child.  Did u see him on SNL last Saturday?  Never pegged him as a comedian.
> 
> only viewed her in Knives Out (loved that movie), not exactly a fan of ana (?) Ben aflecks old GF, that changed with this movie & heir role in Cuba scenes.
> 
> sssssh lol.  I’ve never had a bad meal at The Boathouse. Post covid, my favorite onsite.
> 
> batten down those hatches.


The vision of your PJs, hee hee!

Tried to make a ressie at Disney Springs, (particularly looking at Wine Bar George and Boathouse) on Nov. 15 or 16.  Wow!  Picking are slim and none!




schumigirl said:


> I think they would serve it any way you like to be honest, they are very accommodating as you can imagine. I don`t usually alter many dishes, but I do ask for no cheese and jalapenos added.....they always give me several options.....raw or grilled.....or on the side or on the burger......little or lots.......lol.....my answer is always lots of jalapenos! I love that sweet and spicy mix!
> 
> I`m still being belligerent over the new Halloween movie......but, I do love Kyle Richards and always been a fan of Jamie Lee.......sooooooooo.......I`m tempted to go see it before they move it from the cinema. Maybe if it`s still as quiet during the day next we`ll book seats and pop along....I do like the back row so you have no one behind you.
> 
> We`d go back to Disney Springs for The Boathouse, we really enjoyed it. Maybe in May we`ll go back and try another place.
> 
> I`m howling at the vision of your new jammies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No walking this morning......at the moment it is very cold with a real feel of -1 which is 30F and also blowing a hoolie out there. Nope, no walking this morning, far too cold for me. It`s supposed to be 50F this afternoon with some sunshine, but still exceptionally windy, so it might be a big miss today. That`s not fun to walk in.
> 
> So, some housework and grocery shopping I think today, we don`t need much as we`re always stocked up but do need some spices for the cabinet, always keep them well topped up for cooking. And have 2 huge bags to go into the charity store we donate to. We all had a clearout and still find stuff to get rid of. And I did part with a very unloved and unstylish pair of boots that will be filed under "what was I thinking"
> 
> Lazy breakfast of maybe poached eggs today, lunch is club sandwiches and dinner is fish of some kind. And if we`re not out this afternoon, some baking I think. Food sorted......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thirsty Thursday ​


We are currently at our high temperature for the day at 51 degrees at 8:10am.  It's supposed to only head downward from here...to a low of 32...yuck!



Lynne G said:


> Good Morning Schumi.  Always good to clear out what you know won’t wear or use any more.  Hope when you’re out and about, maybe lunch got picked up too, or enjoyed lunch out.
> 
> aAh yes, the week of glorious sunny days with today, the high is 76.  But as we’ve been enjoying this week of dry and warm, October’s not done with bringing the rain, so all next week, highs in the low 60’s and rain chances predicted every day.  Oh well, at least shorts and sunglasses.  Yay!
> 
> And yep, while no wine glass being used yet, still enjoying tea, as was thirsty this early morning.
> 
> And so, hehe, Keisha’s pajamas.  Eh, there is so much food choices all around Universal.  Even when we headed to Winter Park, nearer to Daytona, lots of choices seen there too.  I’m sure you’ll find the right one or two.  And I second that Teak place.  The burgers are large, and we enjoy the mozzarella wheels.  And like the burger, they are not small.  And I never like a bum on my burger, so they always nicely arrange on plate.  I find every place is fine with most changes to an item.  Only when pre mixed there can be an issue. Only time I find a hot or miss, is the fast food places.  I say no this and that, and once in awhile, I find one or both are on that item. When that happens, it’s when we are usually home, so that item becomes a bonus for the men, as I’m not going to ride back to complain.  Though I have when searching through the bag as we pulled away. Parked and walked in to complain, and got a replacement.
> 
> Well, that terrific thirsty Thursday homies.
> Time for more tea, and back to routine.


I never rent a car in Orlando, probably since most of my trips are short.  I don't leave the WDW or UO bubble.  One of these days I'll actually explore the greater Orlando area...








Today is DDs 23rd birthday!!!  She is lucky that her bday usually coincides with fall break from school....and today she has a half day at school, and is off tomorrow.  She's going out with friends tonight, and we will see her this weekend.
DD and one of her roommates up to a few shenanigans on UW-Madison football Saturday, lol!!





And we cannot leave this little lady out....Strawberry Shortcake is celebrating her 18th birthday today!  I knew it was "meant to be".....acting as Santa's helper, I picked this tiny beauty up from the shelter 2 days before Christmas.  I asked how old the kittens were, and was told they were born on October 21st.  How sweet!!


----------



## Lynne G

A big Happy 23rd Birthday to Paris’s DD.  Nice she has off around her birthday.  When older one was school age, every couple of years he had his birthday on a day off school day.  When he was born, was the only year I did not vote. Our schools are polling places, so kids always get off election days.  Very cute cat.  Sweet kitty, aww 18 today too.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> A big Happy 23rd Birthday to Paris’s DD.  Nice she has off around her birthday.  When older one was school age, every couple of years he had his birthday on a day off school day.  When he was born, was the only year I did not vote. Our schools are polling places, so kids always get off election days.  Very cute cat.  Sweet kitty, aww 18 today too.


Thanks Lynne!!


----------



## schumigirl

​

Hope your lovely daughter has a wonderful birthday. Sounds like she has some nice plans, and you get to see her at the weekend.........that`ll be lovely. 

Fennel seeds aren`t for me either, anything fennel, artichoke, legumes and several other things aren`t for me either.....but, I`m craving ginger badly now.......

That`s cold! I think you and mac when she used to live in Chicago must have the coldest weather of anyone! I`d last 37 seconds in that type of cold....I`m a wimp! 

Cute kitty...... 




Sun is shining beautifully, but my goodness it`s cold outside. Glad we had a day in for most of it. 

Got a load of little jobs done, a load of things sorted for the charity store, cleared more room in bedroom wardrobes for more! 

Managed to pick up some locally caught cod today, so that`s dinner tonight, doing roasted veg and buttered potatoes, I`m hungry already......


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> ​
> 
> Hope your lovely daughter has a wonderful birthday. Sounds like she has some nice plans, and you get to see her at the weekend.........that`ll be lovely.
> 
> Fennel seeds aren`t for me either, anything fennel, artichoke, legumes and several other things aren`t for me either.....but, I`m craving ginger badly now.......
> 
> That`s cold! I think you and mac when she used to live in Chicago must have the coldest weather of anyone! I`d last 37 seconds in that type of cold....I`m a wimp!
> 
> Cute kitty......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun is shining beautifully, but my goodness it`s cold outside. Glad we had a day in for most of it.
> 
> Got a load of little jobs done, a load of things sorted for the charity store, cleared more room in bedroom wardrobes for more!
> 
> Managed to pick up some locally caught cod today, so that`s dinner tonight, doing roasted veg and buttered potatoes, I`m hungry already......


Thanks Carole!!
We are looking forward to seeing her this weekend!

If it weren't for our parents, I think DH and I would have relocated to a warmer climate by now.   Maybe someday we will be snowbirds!


----------



## Charade67

Another slow boring day at work. I am counting the minutes until lunch.

I have 3 packages due to arrive today. At this rate, I’ll have all my Christmas shopping done before Thanksgiving.

Ugh! I can’t get the multi quote to work on my phone today.

Soniam - Good luck with the shoes. I like the pair in the front. I enjoy purse shopping for myself since I know what I like. I don’t like trying to buy one for someone else.

Schumi - I’m another one that is not too fond of ginger. Dh loves it with sushi. That Yoko Ono meme almost made me spit my drink across the table.

Pumpkin - I will follow a recipe closely the first couple of times I make it and then I will start to get creative. I even do that with baking.

Keisha - too funny about the PJs. I bet they are cute though.

Paris - Happy birthday to your daughter and to Strawberry.

Lynne - B was due 2 days after Election Day. I voted with an absentee ballot that year.

20 minutes until lunch.


----------



## Robo56

Good Thursday morning Sans family 








Life had been a little busy this past number of days. I Did look back a few pages. Looks like everyone has been staying busy.

Carole so glad to hear your trip for November is going to happen. Hopefully all things will fall into place for you and Tom to have a great trip. I know you both are ready for a trip back to Orlando.

Enjoy the box set of the Big Bang Theory. It was one of my favorite shows on TV.



Happy Birthday to your daughter J’aime Paris


And a happy birthday to Strawberry Shortcake. She looks like a very loved and comfy cat.


Keisha the sound of those Pj’s are priceless. Your granddaughter is a cutie. It is so wonderful to experience the world through our grandchildren’s eyes. They keep us young at heart for sure. They are precious.

J’aime Paris so good to hear your hubby has time for your trip. If you are not able to get your ressies at Boathouse and Wine Bar George just do walk up. Sometimes that works.

Metro I did look at the video you posted on HHN. I think it just goes to show that alcohol and some younger folks do not mix well. So sad.

Charade Christmas stockings hung from your mantel over the fireplace will be lovely.

Soniam your shoe selection looks nice for your event. I’am sure once you pull your overall look together one pair will be a winner.

Pumpkin good luck on your interview.

Lynne hope you are enjoying a nice cup of tea this morning.

Mac hope all is well in your neck of the woods.


Woke up yesterday morning heard some noise in the garage. Opened the door and the hot water heater was geysering water. Had to wake hubby up to show me where to shut the water off.

Thankfully we were able to get the plumber out to replace it in the afternoon. I now know how to shut the main water off (it was slightly hidden) and how to connect a hose to the hot water heater to drain it.

Next lesson is the sprinkler system panel. The one here is more complicated then the one at home in Florida.

The security systems and cameras at both homes are fairly easy to handle.

Son called yesterday and asked if I had watched the news. I told him no. Grandson woke up yesterday morning at about 1 am and woke them up and said he thought he heard a train derail. They live about 4 blocks from train tracks.

Then they looked out the window and the area was surrounded by flashing police lights, canine police dogs (which were causing their dogs to bark).

About two blocks down from them there was a kidnaping and murder and the sound my grandson heard was not a train derailment it was the police opening fire on one of the suspects.

This is a sleepy older family neighborhood. My son’s neighbors are sheriffs police, and State Police. So not what you would expect.

I did look at the news online last night and the police bodycam was shown playing out some of the incident.

These things are happening sadly in all types of neighborhoods around the Country. Even sleepy family neighborhoods. So sad. I’am so thankful that our son and family are ok. To close for comfort.


The sun is shining this morning. The high is supposed to be 66. Fall weather has arrived and the trees are changing.

I’am going to try and get a walk in today.

I have been looking for new recipes for my Halloween Party.  Not coming up with much.

I was looking at all the animatronic Halloween decorations online at Home Depot. When I was home in Florida in September the local sore was full of them. I may have went around and pushed them all to have a look....I will see if I can load them here for you to see.

Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> do like the back row so you have no one behind you.


same, carry over from ill-spent youth hanging out in dive bars…always have your back to the wall 


Lynne G said:


> Only time I find a hot or miss, is the fast food places.


even at home the quality varies greatly between the same chain‘s various sites within 5 miles of each other.  Even stranger is they often are franchises owned by same companies.  


J'aime Paris said:


> Strawberry Shortcake is celebrating her 18th birthday today!


what a grand lady!   

Happy BD to your DD, love that picture!   Hope she has a lovely weekend celebrating.  



Lynne G said:


> A big Happy 23rd Birthday to Paris’s DD.  Nice she has off around her birthday.  When older one was school age, every couple of years he had his birthday on a day off school day.  When he was born, was the only year I did not vote. Our schools are polling places, so kids always get off election days.  Very cute cat.  Sweet kitty, aww 18 today too.


Grass is always greener…myself & 2 of my DS always felt a bit cheated by having BDs during the summer as in elementary school the kiddos were always permitted to bring in treats & be treated ‘special’ by the teacher their BD.  I’m told new trend now is to set aside one day each month for BD (& unbirthday) kids to celebrate.  With all the food allergies these days, they’ve forbidden bringing in anything but packaged treats, easier than making cupcakes & safer for all.


Charade67 said:


> Keisha - too funny about the PJs. I bet they are cute though.


They are um, wild but, give me joy.  I usually wear dark solids  upon reflection during the pandemic, had an epiphany of sorts=life is too short, let it rip. here’s a clip of the material


----------



## Robo56

Sorry could not get these to load  straight even with trying to edit.


----------



## schumigirl

Lori.....yes, wouldn`t blame you for moving South! 


Charade.....glad it made you laugh......oh I do love sushi ginger, and because Tom doesn`t like it, I get to eat it all......


Robbie.......thank you! Yes, we are excited.....

What a horrific story where your grandson lives, must have been very worrying for them to hear that. Hope it`s all contained now. How sad though. 


The animatronics are fabulous! Love them.......I`d go for the old lady in the rocker.....


Keisha......yes, old traits are hard to forget. Went to book to see it on Halloween itself, several of us thought it might be a good idea,  can you believe they stop showing it next Thursday!! Why on earth is not being shown on the actual date!! And instead of a daily 1pm showing till then, you can only do evening or 4.45pm. Darn it.....who wants to go to the cinema at 5pm! 





Just finished dinner, very nice and heating a caramel apple crumble up now for dessert with some clotted cream.....lush! I`ll just have a small portion 

Going to do some reading tomorrow in the nursery, friend called today and asked if I`d be happy to start back up again, happy to do it, those little ones love story time.

And managed to order a few more Christmas presents today, not sure if we do have any shortages of what we`d be looking at, but don`t mind starting early. Although did manage to order myself 2 dresses somehow........well, why not. 

Hope tomorrow is a little milder than today.......it`s been freezing outside.


----------



## Charade67

I am absolutely livid right now. I have been chatting with my sister and found out that Mom’s savings account has been drained. She also suspects that there is a significant amount missing from the checking account too. She is trying to make sense of Mom’s mess of financial records. I told her to just call the bank and get Mom to give permission for them to talk to my sister on her behalf. Mom knows there is money missing, but doesn’t know how much. My aunt has told her that she can’t put the money back yet, but has not given a reason why. My Aunt withdrew the money 7 months ago. 
I have told my sister that the first thing she needs to do is have Mom revoke our aunt’s power of attorney. Then she needs to get bank statements and find out how much was taken and exactly when. Meanwhile I have contacted the local police department and have been told that Mom can file a report and they will investigate.

I just want to scream. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> This is a sleepy older family neighborhood. My son’s neighbors are sheriffs police, and State Police. So not what you would expect.


Sadly, becoming more common.  Everyone isn’t a responsible gun owner. Glad your son called you & they are ok!

ps love the Audrey one!  They sold out very early here 


schumigirl said:


> Why on earth is not being shown on the actual date!! And instead of a daily 1pm showing till then, you can only do evening or 4.45pm. Darn it.....who wants to go to the cinema at 5pm!


Guessing it’s not pulling a crowd 


schumigirl said:


> And managed to order a few more Christmas presents today, not sure if we do have any shortages of what we`d be looking at, but don`t mind starting early. Although did manage to order myself 2 dresses somehow........well, why not.


Makes sense to me lol.  You have a nice start for Xmas. I’ve been uninspired. Did grab a pair of adidas kicks for youngest DS on sale yesterday 


Charade67 said:


> just want to scream. Thanks for letting me vent.


Oh, I’m so sorry to hear this.  Hope the funds are reimbursed quickly & it’s all a mistake of some sort


----------



## Lynne G

That’s aweful Charade.  And from family.  She’s better return all of your mom”s money. I hope the police do get involved.  She then may have abused her duty, and that may lead to other that needs to be done to ensure money is returned.  How horrible to now be dealing with that.  

Ack, hearing dinner wanted.  I guess the mom cook needs to make some dinner.  Thinking chicken with tomatoes and peppers.   DH did go to the produce store, and brought back lots of vegetables and some fruit.  So we’ve got lots to snack on for a few days.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Charade67 said:


> Another slow boring day at work. I am counting the minutes until lunch.
> 
> I have 3 packages due to arrive today. At this rate, I’ll have all my Christmas shopping done before Thanksgiving.
> 
> Ugh! I can’t get the multi quote to work on my phone today.
> 
> Soniam - Good luck with the shoes. I like the pair in the front. I enjoy purse shopping for myself since I know what I like. I don’t like trying to buy one for someone else.
> 
> Schumi - I’m another one that is not too fond of ginger. Dh loves it with sushi. That Yoko Ono meme almost made me spit my drink across the table.
> 
> Pumpkin - I will follow a recipe closely the first couple of times I make it and then I will start to get creative. I even do that with baking.
> 
> Keisha - too funny about the PJs. I bet they are cute though.
> 
> Paris - Happy birthday to your daughter and to Strawberry.
> 
> Lynne - B was due 2 days after Election Day. I voted with an absentee ballot that year.
> 
> 20 minutes until lunch.


Thank you Charade!

Hope the rest of your day passed more quickly...



Robo56 said:


> Good Thursday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 615100
> 
> View attachment 615097
> 
> View attachment 615096
> 
> 
> Life had been a little busy this past number of days. I Did look back a few pages. Looks like everyone has been staying busy.
> 
> Carole so glad to hear your trip for November is going to happen. Hopefully all things will fall into place for you and Tom to have a great trip. I know you both are ready for a trip back to Orlando.
> 
> Enjoy the box set of the Big Bang Theory. It was one of my favorite shows on TV.
> View attachment 615095
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to your daughter J’aime Paris
> View attachment 615098
> 
> And a happy birthday to Strawberry Shortcake. She looks like a very loved and comfy cat.
> View attachment 615099
> 
> Keisha the sound of those Pj’s are priceless. Your granddaughter is a cutie. It is so wonderful to experience the world through our grandchildren’s eyes. They keep us young at heart for sure. They are precious.
> 
> J’aime Paris so good to hear your hubby has time for your trip. If you are not able to get your ressies at Boathouse and Wine Bar George just do walk up. Sometimes that works.
> 
> Metro I did look at the video you posted on HHN. I think it just goes to show that alcohol and some younger folks do not mix well. So sad.
> 
> Charade Christmas stockings hung from your mantel over the fireplace will be lovely.
> 
> Soniam your shoe selection looks nice for your event. I’am sure once you pull your overall look together one pair will be a winner.
> 
> Pumpkin good luck on your interview.
> 
> Lynne hope you are enjoying a nice cup of tea this morning.
> 
> Mac hope all is well in your neck of the woods.
> 
> 
> Woke up yesterday morning heard some noise in the garage. Opened the door and the hot water heater was geysering water. Had to wake hubby up to show me where to shut the water off.
> 
> Thankfully we were able to get the plumber out to replace it in the afternoon. I now know how to shut the main water off (it was slightly hidden) and how to connect a hose to the hot water heater to drain it.
> 
> Next lesson is the sprinkler system panel. The one here is more complicated then the one at home in Florida.
> 
> The security systems and cameras at both homes are fairly easy to handle.
> 
> Son called yesterday and asked if I had watched the news. I told him no. Grandson woke up yesterday morning at about 1 am and woke them up and said he thought he heard a train derail. They live about 4 blocks from train tracks.
> 
> Then they looked out the window and the area was surrounded by flashing police lights, canine police dogs (which were causing their dogs to bark).
> 
> About two blocks down from them there was a kidnaping and murder and the sound my grandson heard was not a train derailment it was the police opening fire on one of the suspects.
> 
> This is a sleepy older family neighborhood. My son’s neighbors are sheriffs police, and State Police. So not what you would expect.
> 
> I did look at the news online last night and the police bodycam was shown playing out some of the incident.
> 
> These things are happening sadly in all types of neighborhoods around the Country. Even sleepy family neighborhoods. So sad. I’am so thankful that our son and family are ok. To close for comfort.
> 
> 
> The sun is shining this morning. The high is supposed to be 66. Fall weather has arrived and the trees are changing.
> 
> I’am going to try and get a walk in today.
> 
> I have been looking for new recipes for my Halloween Party.  Not coming up with much.
> 
> I was looking at all the animatronic Halloween decorations online at Home Depot. When I was home in Florida in September the local sore was full of them. I may have went around and pushed them all to have a look....I will see if I can load them here for you to see.
> View attachment 615147
> Have a wonderful day everyone.


Thank you for the wonderful wishes Robo!

Wow, what a scary thing to happen so close to home for your son and his family.  Thank goodness they're alright!



keishashadow said:


> same, carry over from ill-spent youth hanging out in dive bars…always have your back to the wall
> 
> even at home the quality varies greatly between the same chain‘s various sites within 5 miles of each other.  Even stranger is they often are franchises owned by same companies.
> 
> what a grand lady!
> 
> Happy BD to your DD, love that picture!   Hope she has a lovely weekend celebrating.
> 
> 
> Grass is always greener…myself & 2 of my DS always felt a bit cheated by having BDs during the summer as in elementary school the kiddos were always permitted to bring in treats & be treated ‘special’ by the teacher their BD.  I’m told new trend now is to set aside one day each month for BD (& unbirthday) kids to celebrate.  With all the food allergies these days, they’ve forbidden bringing in anything but packaged treats, easier than making cupcakes & safer for all.
> 
> They are um, wild but, give me joy.  I usually wear dark solids  upon reflection during the pandemic, had an epiphany of sorts=life is too short, let it rip. here’s a clip of the material
> View attachment 615143


Thank you Keisha!  Yes, the kitty turning 18 seems to be a big deal....DD posted a photo of them both and most of the comments are about Strawberry, lol!  All in good fun!

Tigers and sloths in sunglasses, classic!



Robo56 said:


> View attachment 615164
> 
> View attachment 615166
> 
> 
> View attachment 615167
> 
> View attachment 615168
> 
> View attachment 615169
> 
> View attachment 615170
> 
> View attachment 615171
> 
> View attachment 615172
> 
> View attachment 615175
> 
> Sorry could not get these to load  straight even with trying to edit.


The one without a head holding a pumpkin is cool!  A lot of good finds!!



schumigirl said:


> Lori.....yes, wouldn`t blame you for moving South!
> 
> 
> Charade.....glad it made you laugh......oh I do love sushi ginger, and because Tom doesn`t like it, I get to eat it all......
> 
> 
> Robbie.......thank you! Yes, we are excited.....
> 
> What a horrific story where your grandson lives, must have been very worrying for them to hear that. Hope it`s all contained now. How sad though.
> 
> 
> The animatronics are fabulous! Love them.......I`d go for the old lady in the rocker.....
> 
> 
> Keisha......yes, old traits are hard to forget. Went to book to see it on Halloween itself, several of us thought it might be a good idea,  can you believe they stop showing it next Thursday!! Why on earth is not being shown on the actual date!! And instead of a daily 1pm showing till then, you can only do evening or 4.45pm. Darn it.....who wants to go to the cinema at 5pm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished dinner, very nice and heating a caramel apple crumble up now for dessert with some clotted cream.....lush! I`ll just have a small portion
> 
> Going to do some reading tomorrow in the nursery, friend called today and asked if I`d be happy to start back up again, happy to do it, those little ones love story time.
> 
> And managed to order a few more Christmas presents today, not sure if we do have any shortages of what we`d be looking at, but don`t mind starting early. Although did manage to order myself 2 dresses somehow........well, why not.
> 
> Hope tomorrow is a little milder than today.......it`s been freezing outside.


Yay!  I'm glad you'll be back with the little ones....you always spoke of how much you love volunteering with them!!








Strawberry is enjoying her birthday!  
Lots of snuggles and kisses!  Extra time on my lap, she's busy making her biscuits!  Bought some tuna treats, and she likes them quite a bit.  Purring up a storm...one happy girl!

I think DD is having a good day as well.....DD's roommates made her a birthday breakfast this morning and invited a few others to join in.  A group of her friends is taking her to an Axe Throwing bar tonight to start the evening celebration...can't wait to see those photos!

Tomorrow night we will have dinner and a DQ ice cream cake with DD, and she will get her gifts then.  A two day celebration is better than one, right?


----------



## J'aime Paris

Charade67 said:


> I am absolutely livid right now. I have been chatting with my sister and found out that Mom’s savings account has been drained. She also suspects that there is a significant amount missing from the checking account too. She is trying to make sense of Mom’s mess of financial records. I told her to just call the bank and get Mom to give permission for them to talk to my sister on her behalf. Mom knows there is money missing, but doesn’t know how much. My aunt has told her that she can’t put the money back yet, but has not given a reason why. My Aunt withdrew the money 7 months ago.
> I have told my sister that the first thing she needs to do is have Mom revoke our aunt’s power of attorney. Then she needs to get bank statements and find out how much was taken and exactly when. Meanwhile I have contacted the local police department and have been told that Mom can file a report and they will investigate.
> 
> I just want to scream. Thanks for letting me vent.


How terrible!!!  Your aunt seems to have some explaining to do....
I really hope she hasn't stolen from your mom.


----------



## Metro West

Charade that is terrible...I'm sorry you are having this issue. I hope you can settle it soon.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, nope days and days of birthdays celebrations is perfect, Paris.  

Robo, how scary all that happened to grandson’s neighborhood.  And ack, yep water on floor, new water heater needed. We had to do that a few years ago.  Took some time to drain the old one.  Great Halloween decor pictures. I’m seeing less and less of that decor, and the Christmas decor is starting to take up more of the shelves. I do like seeing neighbor yards decorated for Halloween.  And a hehe, one has a very large blow up Mickey pumpkin head.  

Dinner was good. And ooh a single pickle was left in the jar. Jar is now in the trash. And DH finished up what was left by the family. So, kitchen is now cleaned and closed for the night. Saw DH bought apples. Also saw we have some vanilla ice cream. Thinking of making an apple crumble, as not fond of pie shell, and well, crumble is easier to make and have a large loaf pan that will be perfect for it. Will be tomorrow morning’s adventure. Older one went grocery shopping for me, and brought back cherry danish. Ah, how nice is that? Sweet breakfast also tomorrow, as will go perfect with my morning tea.

Wahoo!  



Yay for this too:


Ah yes tomorrow is a Friday. Start that Friday celebrating as soon as arising from a good night’s sleep.

Yay! Yay!  Yay!


----------



## Charade67

Hello again. I think I have calmed down a bit.  I'm still angry though.

More bad news - the couple from church will not be getting a baby. The birth parents have changed their minds. Now they must go back to waiting again.



keishashadow said:


> They are um, wild but, give me joy. I usually wear dark solids upon reflection during the pandemic, had an epiphany of sorts=life is too short, let it rip. here’s a clip of the material


 Love it! Tigers are another favorite animal. I also see a giant panda.



keishashadow said:


> Oh, I’m so sorry to hear this. Hope the funds are reimbursed quickly & it’s all a mistake of some sort


 She took some money out of checking back at the end of March. I thought she had given it back already.  I'm certain this is no mistake.



Lynne G said:


> That’s aweful Charade. And from family. She’s better return all of your mom”s money. I hope the police do get involved. She then may have abused her duty, and that may lead to other that needs to be done to ensure money is returned. How horrible to now be dealing with that.


 It looks like I am going to have to play the bad guy. My mom doesn't want to make waves in the family and my sister is being  wishy washy.  If it was just a little money I wouldn't care, but we're talking about several thousand dollars.



J'aime Paris said:


> How terrible!!! Your aunt seems to have some explaining to do....
> I really hope she hasn't stolen from your mom.


 It's not looking good.



Metro West said:


> Charade that is terrible...I'm sorr


Thanks.

Thanks everyone for your kind words. Hopefully I will have more to go on tomorrow.

Tomorrow I have an electrician coming to look at the weird wiring in my house. Hopefully he will be able to get everything working as it's supposed to.


----------



## soniam

@Robo56 So glad your family is OK. Hopefully the kiddo wasn't scared.



Charade67 said:


> I am absolutely livid right now. I have been chatting with my sister and found out that Mom’s savings account has been drained. She also suspects that there is a significant amount missing from the checking account too. She is trying to make sense of Mom’s mess of financial records. I told her to just call the bank and get Mom to give permission for them to talk to my sister on her behalf. Mom knows there is money missing, but doesn’t know how much. My aunt has told her that she can’t put the money back yet, but has not given a reason why. My Aunt withdrew the money 7 months ago.
> I have told my sister that the first thing she needs to do is have Mom revoke our aunt’s power of attorney. Then she needs to get bank statements and find out how much was taken and exactly when. Meanwhile I have contacted the local police department and have been told that Mom can file a report and they will investigate.
> 
> I just want to scream. Thanks for letting me vent.



Oh no!. That's terrible. Dealing with family stuff is so hard. We had a lot of issues with my grandpa when he got alzheimer's. His wife, who had her own money and a prenuptial, took a bunch of his money and took power away from my uncle. He didn't go peacefully either. Her name still draws much cursing in our family. They had been married for like 20 years or something. Sometimes, it's so hard when family does bad things to you. I hope it gets resolved.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, hope you get the money issue sorted with your mum and as Keisha said, it is some kind of mistake, but doesn`t sound good. Yes, you and your sister need to take control there. I`m so sorry you`re all going through that right now, abuse of trust is despicable.

I`m so sorry for the couple adopting, must be heartbreaking for them. 




Keisha.....yes, looks like it`s not doing well at all. I thought considering there`s not much being released now anyway, it would do ok, but it has the late afternoon showing and two evening options with one starting at 9.55pm!! Far too late for me......lol......

Adidas Kicks ....brings back memories........they were THE trainer to get around 1980/81. I remember being absolutely thrilled wearing them....that was today`s equivalent of a designer label......





Lori....yes, looking forward to reading them the story this morning, it`s only for an hour so not much out of my day. Hoping to get a walk in first, but wind outside sounds ominous. 

Hey, I`m a huge believer in stretching out birthday celebrations.....why not!! Hope she has fun and she`ll have a lovely time with you both at the weekend.




And Lynne`s having apple crumble.........what a coincidence.....so did we!






Thought we might get out an early walk this morning before I head to the village for reading. But, winds are still not pleasant and still bloomin cold. Going to try and catch one of the ladies from the village and see if we can organise a Halloween kind of treasure hunt for the kids this year, a few of us will do everything but she needs to approve as we`ll use the church hall as a base. Thought maybe the Saturday as it`s the day before the day itself this year.

Made curry last night for tonight`s dinner, again, much prefer the flavours to be enhanced by cooking the day before, it`ll be lush!! Hot, spicy and a little sweet. 

Breakfast is simple, with some toast and lunch is roasted butternut squash and sweet pepper soup I also made last night along with some bread....well, there was nothing on tv.......


























Happy Friday 
​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay. - Friday here. Yeah, DH was restless, so up way too early for me, but that’s okay, relaxing with my tea and the big tv remote. And while the heater is on, feels a bit cool, so a throw is over my legs.

Have a Fabulous one.


----------



## keishashadow

Decide to cook a turkey breast today  Like to make the day prior so it has time to cool before slicing the next day.  That is if i can guard it from the Mr who I’m sure will be hovering.  No idea what will be on table for dinner tonight.  bacon & sausage will be served soon as the Mr has awakened.   Takes him a bit to regroup after working his midnight shift days. I marvel at those who can handle rotating shift work

We had tornado warnings (not to be confused with watches) for hours last night.  quite unnerving as I don’t ever remember this going on for so long or so late in the year in the past.  Weird periods of storms, then odd silent calms where air felt, well; different/heavy? for lack of a better term.

Poor pooch, even in his thunder vest, was anxious.  He’s a great forecaster for the approaching bands of nasty, will come & stare at me in the face a good 5 minutes before they hit here.  Never had that happen with any of my other dogs.

three confirmed areas where they did touch down between 5 & 10 miles of our home.  Still surveying the damage.  haven’t seen any reports of loss of life, will term that a win.  glad we did go out & bring in all the halloween inflatables etc.  will take a hot minute to reinstall today but, had visions of them sailing away on the wind.



Lynne G said:


> DH did go to the produce store


do they stay open all year?   the only one in our area is family owned, they close up the beginning of October to right before Easter & head south.  other than the far-flung grocery stores in our area, just as easy to head to Pittsburgh‘s strip district where the trucks roll in and vendors split up chucks of them.  Parking issues & road construction has kept me away most of summer.  May take a run down when we get back tho.


J'aime Paris said:


> A group of her friends is taking her to an Axe Throwing bar tonight to start the evening celebration...can't wait to see those photos!


Oh, tell me she’s going to wear flannel!   that is on my bucket list for some reason…I’m a lumberjack & I’m okay.  They finally opened one up within a few miles of my home.  Please share a pic!


J'aime Paris said:


> Tomorrow night we will have dinner and a DQ ice cream cake with DD, and she will get her gifts then. A two day celebration is better than one, right?


Absolutely, stretch it out till it screams.  which cake do you like from there?  Usually, not a fan but, grabbed one for GD BD this summer that had interesting flavor combos.


Lynne G said:


> Thinking of making an apple crumble, as not fond of pie shell,


Never heard of a crumble. PA Dutch something or other or is that an apple crisp As in you serve over ice cream?


Charade67 said:


> She took some money out of checking back at the end of March. I thought she had given it back already. I'm certain this is no mistake.


oh dear, she’s had plenty of time to make the March incident right.  Troubling if a pattern has formed.

That is sad for the couple, best of luck to them in this journey.  wonder if they’ve considered fostering a child


soniam said:


> Sometimes, it's so hard when family does bad things to you. I hope it gets resolved.


sadly, the betrayal often cuts deeper than the financial loss


schumigirl said:


> Adidas Kicks ....brings back memories........they were THE trainer to get around 1980/81. I remember being absolutely thrilled wearing them....that was today`s equivalent of a designer label.....


They kill my feet, just like vans, no arch support to speak of but, do like the style.  they are still top of the food chain here Along with Nike and Kanye’s (excuse me YE’s) monstrosities. I tell my one DS he looks as tho he’s wearing sponges on his feet with those croc material on steroid beauties.


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, I make more crumbles rather than crisps as don’t like oats in my strudel topping.  House smells good as it has been out of the oven for about a half hour.  Hehe, mid morning snack, some of that with the ice cream. Tasty.  Bet your home is smelling good with that turkey cooking. 

Ack, I think both kids are up, as I hear electronics being used. Think little one wants to go to that large mall today.  Fine with me, as hoping not as busy on a week day.  But as usual, we are probably going to get there in time to have lunch somewhere.  And would you not know? There’s a Shake Shack on the way, and little one is fine with a burger and fries.  Guess where I will be having my lunch?  I could be wrong, as there’s also a Chick-fil-A on the way too.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Decide to cook a turkey breast today  Like to make the day prior so it has time to cool before slicing the next day.  That is if i can guard it from the Mr who I’m sure will be hovering.  No idea what will be on table for dinner tonight.  bacon & sausage will be served soon as the Mr has awakened.   Takes him a bit to regroup after working his midnight shift days. I marvel at those who can handle rotating shift work
> 
> We had tornado warnings (not to be confused with watches) for hours last night.  quite unnerving as I don’t ever remember this going on for so long or so late in the year in the past.  Weird periods of storms, then odd silent calms where air felt, well; different/heavy? for lack of a better term.
> 
> Poor pooch, even in his thunder vest, was anxious.  He’s a great forecaster for the approaching bands of nasty, will come & stare at me in the face a good 5 minutes before they hit here.  Never had that happen with any of my other dogs.
> 
> three confirmed areas where they did touch down between 5 & 10 miles of our home.  Still surveying the damage.  haven’t seen any reports of loss of life, will term that a win.  glad we did go out & bring in all the halloween inflatables etc.  will take a hot minute to reinstall today but, had visions of them sailing away on the wind.
> 
> 
> do they stay open all year?   the only one in our area is family owned, they close up the beginning of October to right before Easter & head south.  other than the far-flung grocery stores in our area, just as easy to head to Pittsburgh‘s strip district where the trucks roll in and vendors split up chucks of them.  Parking issues & road construction has kept me away most of summer.  May take a run down when we get back tho.
> 
> Oh, tell me she’s going to wear flannel!   that is on my bucket list for some reason…I’m a lumberjack & I’m okay.  They finally opened one up within a few miles of my home.  Please share a pic!
> 
> Absolutely, stretch it out till it screams.  which cake do you like from there?  Usually, not a fan but, grabbed one for GD BD this summer that had interesting flavor combos.
> 
> Never heard of a crumble. PA Dutch something or other or is that an apple crisp As in you serve over ice cream?
> 
> oh dear, she’s had plenty of time to make the March incident right.  Troubling if a pattern has formed.
> 
> That is sad for the couple, best of luck to them in this journey.  wonder if they’ve considered fostering a child
> 
> sadly, the betrayal often cuts deeper than the financial loss
> 
> They kill my feet, just like vans, no arch support to speak of but, do like the style.  they are still top of the food chain here Along with Nike and Kanye’s (excuse me YE’s) monstrosities. I tell my one DS he looks as tho he’s wearing sponges on his feet with those croc material on steroid beauties.



Glad you had no damage Janet, sounds ominous though being so close. Oh goodness dogs do know things don`t they. 

Yes, I don`t think my feet would appreciate Adidas Kicks today......think P would kick my butt if I bought them lol......

Janet, crumble is very popular in the UK as a dessert with various fillings......the crumble is put on top of mixed stewed fruit like apples. Crumble mix is plain flour, butter that been chilled and diced, and caster sugar and crumbled together. You can pulse it in a food processor or do it by hand. then it gets sprinkled over the fruit to cook. Never seen it often in the US. Publix do a Dutch Apple Pie that has pasty and kind of crumble top. I sometimes add cinnamon to the crumble mix too.

Curious as to what kind of strudel call for oats as Lynne mentioned? Here any kind of streudel is filo pastry. 





Had a lovely day here, not weather wise as it is still bloomin cold! Far too cold to walk. 

But did nip to a farm store for fresh produce, then read to the kids and it was lovely. They adore being read to as all kids do, so it was a lot of fun. I read 3 stories and hope that we can get back to doing this regularly. 

Will start dinner soon I think, everyone is going swimming tonight, not me, I`m going to settle with a book while they`re all out. Only Tom and I having curry, the other 2 don`t like it. Made some Naan breads this afternoon, stuffed with sugar, sultanas and ground almonds.


----------



## Disxuni

Hey homies, hope you guys doing alright! Just popped on my phone briefly. Work has eaten a lot of my life since I started.

Charade sorry to hear about that news about your family!

I hope the rest of your Friday gets better and you all have a good weekend.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

TGIF banana dance 

I'm glad the weekend is here.  Completed the interview yesterday...I felt good when I left.  I really hate those " situational" type answering.  Oh well.  It was an in-person interview.  It was held in their board room with three people interviewing me   It would be a great place to work.  My sister works for them in another province.  Now to wait and see.  I will hear back either way next week.  I have had a few pokes ( looks ) at my Linkedin profile.  So I'm wondering if I will hear from other places that I had applied to.

Work is slower today.  Not many papers to shuffle today.  I'm fending off a migraine...so I'll take a slower day.  Hopefully this migraine doesn't mean a huge weather shift.  



Robo56 said:


> Thankfully we were able to get the plumber out to replace it in the afternoon. I now know how to shut the main water off (it was slightly hidden) and how to connect a hose to the hot water heater to drain it.


That sucks your water heater broke.  At least you were able to replace it easily.  I know that supply is low for those items.  Dh is struggling to find certain items when estimating/completing jobs due to a lack of many things like water heaters, furnaces, toilets, air conditioners and many other items.  The supply chain is definitely struggling to keep up with demand.  


Robo56 said:


> I was looking at all the animatronic Halloween decorations online at Home Depot. When I was home in Florida in September the local sore was full of them. I may have went around and pushed them all to have a look....I will see if I can load them here for you to see.


I have to push all the buttons too  That is the best part of looking at them!!!!  I'm glad your ds and family were safe.  It is scary when things like that happen in your backyard.  We always think it won't happen close to us...and then boom.  


schumigirl said:


> Although did manage to order myself 2 dresses somehow........well, why not.


I did the same thing.  I went to pick up a new blouse for my interview...and came out with 4 extra blouses, a pair of leggings/pants, and new necklace   I am needing to replace some clothes...and was needing new work shirts.  I was glad to have found so many in one store.  


keishashadow said:


> We had tornado warnings (not to be confused with watches) for hours last night. quite unnerving as I don’t ever remember this going on for so long or so late in the year in the past. Weird periods of storms, then odd silent calms where air felt, well; different/heavy? for lack of a better term.


Yikes!!!!  I'm glad you were safe!  My sil's dog was the same way.  He was terrified of thunder/fireworks etc.  They always knew when storms were brewing.  


Lynne G said:


> I make more crumbles rather than crisps as don’t like oats in my strudel topping. House smells good as it has been out of the oven for about a half hour. Hehe, mid morning snack, some of that with the ice cream.


Yum!!!!  I will eat either!!!  Our favorite is a rhubarb/strawberry.  Now I might have to dig into the freezer...I think I have one more bag of frozen fresh rhubarb I could whip into a quick crumble.  Ice cream is already in the freezer as well.  I think I'll be baking a quick one with supper tonight.  

Well, I should run...it's almost lunch time.

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> TGIF banana dance
> 
> I'm glad the weekend is here.  Completed the interview yesterday...I felt good when I left.  I really hate those " situational" type answering.  Oh well.  It was an in-person interview.  It was held in their board room with three people interviewing me   It would be a great place to work.  My sister works for them in another province.  Now to wait and see.  I will hear back either way next week.  I have had a few pokes ( looks ) at my Linkedin profile.  So I'm wondering if I will hear from other places that I had applied to.
> 
> Work is slower today.  Not many papers to shuffle today.  I'm fending off a migraine...so I'll take a slower day.  Hopefully this migraine doesn't mean a huge weather shift.
> 
> 
> That sucks your water heater broke.  At least you were able to replace it easily.  I know that supply is low for those items.  Dh is struggling to find certain items when estimating/completing jobs due to a lack of many things like water heaters, furnaces, toilets, air conditioners and many other items.  The supply chain is definitely struggling to keep up with demand.
> 
> I have to push all the buttons too  That is the best part of looking at them!!!!  I'm glad your ds and family were safe.  It is scary when things like that happen in your backyard.  We always think it won't happen close to us...and then boom.
> 
> I did the same thing.  I went to pick up a new blouse for my interview...and came out with 4 extra blouses, a pair of leggings/pants, and new necklace   I am needing to replace some clothes...and was needing new work shirts.  I was glad to have found so many in one store.
> 
> Yikes!!!!  I'm glad you were safe!  My sil's dog was the same way.  He was terrified of thunder/fireworks etc.  They always knew when storms were brewing.
> 
> Yum!!!!  I will eat either!!!  Our favorite is a rhubarb/strawberry.  Now I might have to dig into the freezer...I think I have one more bag of frozen fresh rhubarb I could whip into a quick crumble.  Ice cream is already in the freezer as well.  I think I'll be baking a quick one with supper tonight.
> 
> Well, I should run...it's almost lunch time.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!



Rhubarb crumble is Tom`s favourite, we used to have rhubarb grow aplenty in our old home, this area doesn`t seem to like it, so as long as it`s in season we get it fresh. 

I love when you go into a store and find plenty you like! I always expect to find nothing, so I`m always pleased when I see loads of clothes I like. 

Hope your migraine doesn`t get any worse, and best wishes you get the response you hope for with the job. 





Curry was hot! But delicious, and very filling, so no need for any snacks later that`s for sure. 

House is quiet right now with everyone out swimming, you still have to book a place, and Friday night is one of the quietest times so they like to go now. So, having a small after dinner cocktail.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Yay, nope days and days of birthdays celebrations is perfect, Paris.
> 
> Robo, how scary all that happened to grandson’s neighborhood.  And ack, yep water on floor, new water heater needed. We had to do that a few years ago.  Took some time to drain the old one.  Great Halloween decor pictures. I’m seeing less and less of that decor, and the Christmas decor is starting to take up more of the shelves. I do like seeing neighbor yards decorated for Halloween.  And a hehe, one has a very large blow up Mickey pumpkin head.
> 
> Dinner was good. And ooh a single pickle was left in the jar. Jar is now in the trash. And DH finished up what was left by the family. So, kitchen is now cleaned and closed for the night. Saw DH bought apples. Also saw we have some vanilla ice cream. Thinking of making an apple crumble, as not fond of pie shell, and well, crumble is easier to make and have a large loaf pan that will be perfect for it. Will be tomorrow morning’s adventure. Older one went grocery shopping for me, and brought back cherry danish. Ah, how nice is that? Sweet breakfast also tomorrow, as will go perfect with my morning tea.
> 
> Wahoo!
> 
> View attachment 615276
> 
> Yay for this too:
> View attachment 615275
> 
> Ah yes tomorrow is a Friday. Start that Friday celebrating as soon as arising from a good night’s sleep.
> 
> Yay! Yay!  Yay!


I bought 2 jars of pickles this week...been craving them.  Uh oh...lol!!!




Charade67 said:


> Hello again. I think I have calmed down a bit.  I'm still angry though.
> 
> More bad news - the couple from church will not be getting a baby. The birth parents have changed their minds. Now they must go back to waiting again.
> 
> Love it! Tigers are another favorite animal. I also see a giant panda.
> 
> She took some money out of checking back at the end of March. I thought she had given it back already.  I'm certain this is no mistake.
> 
> It looks like I am going to have to play the bad guy. My mom doesn't want to make waves in the family and my sister is being  wishy washy.  If it was just a little money I wouldn't care, but we're talking about several thousand dollars.
> 
> It's not looking good.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your kind words. Hopefully I will have more to go on tomorrow.
> 
> Tomorrow I have an electrician coming to look at the weird wiring in my house. Hopefully he will be able to get everything working as it's supposed to.


I'm so sorry for that couple!  I'm sure they are shattered and heartbroken...




schumigirl said:


> Charade, hope you get the money issue sorted with your mum and as Keisha said, it is some kind of mistake, but doesn`t sound good. Yes, you and your sister need to take control there. I`m so sorry you`re all going through that right now, abuse of trust is despicable.
> 
> I`m so sorry for the couple adopting, must be heartbreaking for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keisha.....yes, looks like it`s not doing well at all. I thought considering there`s not much being released now anyway, it would do ok, but it has the late afternoon showing and two evening options with one starting at 9.55pm!! Far too late for me......lol......
> 
> Adidas Kicks ....brings back memories........they were THE trainer to get around 1980/81. I remember being absolutely thrilled wearing them....that was today`s equivalent of a designer label......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori....yes, looking forward to reading them the story this morning, it`s only for an hour so not much out of my day. Hoping to get a walk in first, but wind outside sounds ominous.
> 
> Hey, I`m a huge believer in stretching out birthday celebrations.....why not!! Hope she has fun and she`ll have a lovely time with you both at the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Lynne`s having apple crumble.........what a coincidence.....so did we!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought we might get out an early walk this morning before I head to the village for reading. But, winds are still not pleasant and still bloomin cold. Going to try and catch one of the ladies from the village and see if we can organise a Halloween kind of treasure hunt for the kids this year, a few of us will do everything but she needs to approve as we`ll use the church hall as a base. Thought maybe the Saturday as it`s the day before the day itself this year.
> 
> Made curry last night for tonight`s dinner, again, much prefer the flavours to be enhanced by cooking the day before, it`ll be lush!! Hot, spicy and a little sweet.
> 
> Breakfast is simple, with some toast and lunch is roasted butternut squash and sweet pepper soup I also made last night along with some bread....well, there was nothing on tv.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday
> ​


A Halloween treasure hunt sounds like a lot of fun!  Hope you're all able to pull it off for the kiddos!




Lynne G said:


> View attachment 615366
> 
> Yay. - Friday here. Yeah, DH was restless, so up way too early for me, but that’s okay, relaxing with my tea and the big tv remote. And while the heater is on, feels a bit cool, so a throw is over my legs.
> 
> Have a Fabulous one.


Disco kitty, love it!!



keishashadow said:


> Decide to cook a turkey breast today  Like to make the day prior so it has time to cool before slicing the next day.  That is if i can guard it from the Mr who I’m sure will be hovering.  No idea what will be on table for dinner tonight.  bacon & sausage will be served soon as the Mr has awakened.   Takes him a bit to regroup after working his midnight shift days. I marvel at those who can handle rotating shift work
> 
> We had tornado warnings (not to be confused with watches) for hours last night.  quite unnerving as I don’t ever remember this going on for so long or so late in the year in the past.  Weird periods of storms, then odd silent calms where air felt, well; different/heavy? for lack of a better term.
> 
> Poor pooch, even in his thunder vest, was anxious.  He’s a great forecaster for the approaching bands of nasty, will come & stare at me in the face a good 5 minutes before they hit here.  Never had that happen with any of my other dogs.
> 
> three confirmed areas where they did touch down between 5 & 10 miles of our home.  Still surveying the damage.  haven’t seen any reports of loss of life, will term that a win.  glad we did go out & bring in all the halloween inflatables etc.  will take a hot minute to reinstall today but, had visions of them sailing away on the wind.
> 
> 
> do they stay open all year?   the only one in our area is family owned, they close up the beginning of October to right before Easter & head south.  other than the far-flung grocery stores in our area, just as easy to head to Pittsburgh‘s strip district where the trucks roll in and vendors split up chucks of them.  Parking issues & road construction has kept me away most of summer.  May take a run down when we get back tho.
> 
> Oh, tell me she’s going to wear flannel!   that is on my bucket list for some reason…I’m a lumberjack & I’m okay.  They finally opened one up within a few miles of my home.  Please share a pic!
> 
> Absolutely, stretch it out till it screams.  which cake do you like from there?  Usually, not a fan but, grabbed one for GD BD this summer that had interesting flavor combos.
> 
> Never heard of a crumble. PA Dutch something or other or is that an apple crisp As in you serve over ice cream?
> 
> oh dear, she’s had plenty of time to make the March incident right.  Troubling if a pattern has formed.
> 
> That is sad for the couple, best of luck to them in this journey.  wonder if they’ve considered fostering a child
> 
> sadly, the betrayal often cuts deeper than the financial loss
> 
> They kill my feet, just like vans, no arch support to speak of but, do like the style.  they are still top of the food chain here Along with Nike and Kanye’s (excuse me YE’s) monstrosities. I tell my one DS he looks as tho he’s wearing sponges on his feet with those croc material on steroid beauties.


Oh those storms sound terrible!!  Glad you're ok!

Just for you Janet!!!!    DD did wear flannel!  This gal knows how to dress for an occasion!
She was the highest scoring girl of the group.  And the guy in the white shirt was the highest scoring guy.
(I think DD has a crush on him, shhh)






Lynne G said:


> Keisha, I make more crumbles rather than crisps as don’t like oats in my strudel topping.  House smells good as it has been out of the oven for about a half hour.  Hehe, mid morning snack, some of that with the ice cream. Tasty.  Bet your home is smelling good with that turkey cooking.
> 
> Ack, I think both kids are up, as I hear electronics being used. Think little one wants to go to that large mall today.  Fine with me, as hoping not as busy on a week day.  But as usual, we are probably going to get there in time to have lunch somewhere.  And would you not know? There’s a Shake Shack on the way, and little one is fine with a burger and fries.  Guess where I will be having my lunch?  I could be wrong, as there’s also a Chick-fil-A on the way too.


Have a great mall day!



schumigirl said:


> Glad you had no damage Janet, sounds ominous though being so close. Oh goodness dogs do know things don`t they.
> 
> Yes, I don`t think my feet would appreciate Adidas Kicks today......think P would kick my butt if I bought them lol......
> 
> Janet, crumble is very popular in the UK as a dessert with various fillings......the crumble is put on top of mixed stewed fruit like apples. Crumble mix is plain flour, butter that been chilled and diced, and caster sugar and crumbled together. You can pulse it in a food processor or do it by hand. then it gets sprinkled over the fruit to cook. Never seen it often in the US. Publix do a Dutch Apple Pie that has pasty and kind of crumble top. I sometimes add cinnamon to the crumble mix too.
> 
> Curious as to what kind of strudel call for oats as Lynne mentioned? Here any kind of streudel is filo pastry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a lovely day here, not weather wise as it is still bloomin cold! Far too cold to walk.
> 
> But did nip to a farm store for fresh produce, then read to the kids and it was lovely. They adore being read to as all kids do, so it was a lot of fun. I read 3 stories and hope that we can get back to doing this regularly.
> 
> Will start dinner soon I think, everyone is going swimming tonight, not me, I`m going to settle with a book while they`re all out. Only Tom and I having curry, the other 2 don`t like it. Made some Naan breads this afternoon, stuffed with sugar, sultanas and ground almonds.


I love to go swimming on a cold night!  Feels so good to warm up in the water...and then leave with a wet head of hair, lol!



Disxuni said:


> Hey homies, hope you guys doing alright! Just popped on my phone briefly. Work has eaten a lot of my life since I started.
> 
> Charade sorry to hear about that news about your family!
> 
> I hope the rest of your Friday gets better and you all have a good weekend.






Pumpkin1172 said:


> TGIF banana dance
> 
> I'm glad the weekend is here.  Completed the interview yesterday...I felt good when I left.  I really hate those " situational" type answering.  Oh well.  It was an in-person interview.  It was held in their board room with three people interviewing me   It would be a great place to work.  My sister works for them in another province.  Now to wait and see.  I will hear back either way next week.  I have had a few pokes ( looks ) at my Linkedin profile.  So I'm wondering if I will hear from other places that I had applied to.
> 
> Work is slower today.  Not many papers to shuffle today.  I'm fending off a migraine...so I'll take a slower day.  Hopefully this migraine doesn't mean a huge weather shift.
> 
> 
> That sucks your water heater broke.  At least you were able to replace it easily.  I know that supply is low for those items.  Dh is struggling to find certain items when estimating/completing jobs due to a lack of many things like water heaters, furnaces, toilets, air conditioners and many other items.  The supply chain is definitely struggling to keep up with demand.
> 
> I have to push all the buttons too  That is the best part of looking at them!!!!  I'm glad your ds and family were safe.  It is scary when things like that happen in your backyard.  We always think it won't happen close to us...and then boom.
> 
> I did the same thing.  I went to pick up a new blouse for my interview...and came out with 4 extra blouses, a pair of leggings/pants, and new necklace   I am needing to replace some clothes...and was needing new work shirts.  I was glad to have found so many in one store.
> 
> Yikes!!!!  I'm glad you were safe!  My sil's dog was the same way.  He was terrified of thunder/fireworks etc.  They always knew when storms were brewing.
> 
> Yum!!!!  I will eat either!!!  Our favorite is a rhubarb/strawberry.  Now I might have to dig into the freezer...I think I have one more bag of frozen fresh rhubarb I could whip into a quick crumble.  Ice cream is already in the freezer as well.  I think I'll be baking a quick one with supper tonight.
> 
> Well, I should run...it's almost lunch time.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!


Fingers crossed on the interview!
Hope your migraine is better soon!






DDs night out with friends was 'a blast', according to her!  They started with axe throwing, and then bar hopped all around the downtown.  
I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw this picture...
Back on the dreaded Bull!!  The same bull where DD ended up with a broken finger on graduation week....
Thankfully, the night ended without incident....


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Is it 4:30 yet.  This day is dragging on.

Supper will be provided with my credit card and a phone call for delivery of something.  I'm too tired to do anything else tonight.  

Good new for us Canucks....the " avoid all unnecessary travel " was quietly removed today.  Seems the others have even found travel insurance that will cover isolation costs, if we contract covid while travelling.  This is such good news for many - who were unsure about travelling.  Life seems to be returning to some sort of normal again.  

Well...off to email one last item...then head home.  

Have a great evening everyone!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Busy and productive day today. We had an electrician come by this morning and fix some of our wiring problems. He also installed new porch lights.


I then went on a wild goose chase for trash bags. Our kitchen trash can is larger than normal, so the regular tall kitchen bags don't fit. Glad makes an extra long bag that we use. I used to buy them at Target, but our Target didn't have any. Neither did Walmart. I finally found them at Kroger. 

I talked to my mom this afternoon and hopefully convinced her and my sister to hurry up and take care of POA and the her bank accounts. 

Tonight dh and I went to our favorite local Italian restaurant. They were short staffed and completely packed (dh and I got the last available table). The wait staff was doing an amazing job of keeping up with the crowds and maintaining good attitudes. We made sure to mention this to the manager on our way out. 



soniam said:


> Oh no!. That's terrible. Dealing with family stuff is so hard. We had a lot of issues with my grandpa when he got alzheimer's. His wife, who had her own money and a prenuptial, took a bunch of his money and took power away from my uncle. He didn't go peacefully either. Her name still draws much cursing in our family. They had been married for like 20 years or something. Sometimes, it's so hard when family does bad things to you. I hope it gets resolved.


Thanks soniam. It's even worse with me being so far away.  I am sorry your family had had to deal with a similar situation. 



schumigirl said:


> Charade, hope you get the money issue sorted with your mum and as Keisha said, it is some kind of mistake, but doesn`t sound good. Yes, you and your sister need to take control there. I`m so sorry you`re all going th


Thanks Schumi. At this point I really don't know what is going on. My mom doesn't want to make waves in the family and my sister doesn't want to be the bad guy.  I never thought that I would have to be the one in charge. 




keishashadow said:


> We had tornado warnings (not to be confused with watches) for hours last night. quite unnerving as I don’t ever remember this going on for so long or so late in the year in the past. Weird periods of storms, then odd silent calms where air felt, well; different/heavy? for lack of a better term.
> 
> Poor pooch, even in his thunder vest, was anxious. He’s a great forecaster for the approaching bands of nasty, will come & stare at me in the face a good 5 minutes before they hit here. Never had that happen with any of my other dogs.
> 
> three confirmed areas where they did touch down between 5 & 10 miles of our home. Still surveying the damage. haven’t seen any reports of loss of life, will term that a win. glad we did go out & bring in all the halloween inflatables etc. will take a hot minute to reinstall today but, had visions of them sailing away on the wind.


 That's scary. Glad you are okay and there was no serious damage. 



keishashadow said:


> oh dear, she’s had plenty of time to make the March incident right. Troubling if a pattern has formed.
> 
> That is sad for the couple, best of luck to them in this journey. wonder if they’ve considered fostering a child


 I'm just hoping she hasn't spent any of the money. 

Unfortunately I don't know the couple well enough to know if adoption is an option, but I suspect they have their hearts set on having a baby. 



Lynne G said:


> , I make more crumbles rather than crisps as don’t like oats in my strudel topping. House smells good as it has been out of the oven for about a half hour. Hehe, mid morning snack, some of that with the ice cream. Tasty. Bet your home is smelling good with that turkey cooking.


 I used to have a really good apple crisp recipe from my short lived days as a Pampered Chef rep. I can't remember if it had oats in it or not. 



Disxuni said:


> Hey homies, hope you guys doing alright! Just popped on my phone briefly. Work has eaten a lot of my life since I started.


Hi Disxuni!



J'aime Paris said:


> I'm so sorry for that couple! I'm sure they are shattered and heartbroken...


They are very heartbroken. Her parents have come into town for consolation. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Good new for us Canucks....the " avoid all unnecessary travel " was quietly removed today. Seems the others have even found travel insurance that will cover isolation costs, if we contract covid while travelling. This is such good news for many - who were unsure about travelling. Life seems to be returning to some sort of normal again.


 Great news!

Dh has gone to a movie, so I am trying to find something to watch on TV. Going to have a quiet night.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I bought 2 jars of pickles this week...been craving them.  Uh oh...lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry for that couple!  I'm sure they are shattered and heartbroken...
> 
> 
> 
> A Halloween treasure hunt sounds like a lot of fun!  Hope you're all able to pull it off for the kiddos!
> 
> 
> 
> Disco kitty, love it!!
> 
> 
> Oh those storms sound terrible!!  Glad you're ok!
> 
> Just for you Janet!!!!    DD did wear flannel!  This gal knows how to dress for an occasion!
> She was the highest scoring girl of the group.  And the guy in the white shirt was the highest scoring guy.
> (I think DD has a crush on him, shhh)
> View attachment 615472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great mall day!
> 
> 
> I love to go swimming on a cold night!  Feels so good to warm up in the water...and then leave with a wet head of hair, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed on the interview!
> Hope your migraine is better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDs night out with friends was 'a blast', according to her!  They started with axe throwing, and then bar hopped all around the downtown.
> I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw this picture...
> Back on the dreaded Bull!!  The same bull where DD ended up with a broken finger on graduation week....
> Thankfully, the night ended without incident....
> View attachment 615473



The dreaded Bucking Bronco!!! That`s what caused Kyle to have back surgery at 18, well landing awkwardly........we always squirm when we see one now......lol.....how can you do so much damage to yourself landing on soft padding.......

Looks like a fab evening for her and her friends, and yes, that is a good looking young man she has her eye on........

Yep, the lady I spoke to said she`d be happy to do it along with a few of us, even with the short notice for next Saturday. Should be fun. 

Hope you have a lovely weekend Lori and enjoy DD`s company.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Is it 4:30 yet.  This day is dragging on.
> 
> Supper will be provided with my credit card and a phone call for delivery of something.  I'm too tired to do anything else tonight.
> 
> Good new for us Canucks....the " avoid all unnecessary travel " was quietly removed today.  Seems the others have even found travel insurance that will cover isolation costs, if we contract covid while travelling.  This is such good news for many - who were unsure about travelling.  Life seems to be returning to some sort of normal again.
> 
> Well...off to email one last item...then head home.
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!!!!



I saw that yesterday, good news for all Canadians......

Have a lovely weekend too.....




Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Busy and productive day today. We had an electrician come by this morning and fix some of our wiring problems. He also installed new porch lights.
> View attachment 615516
> 
> I then went on a wild goose chase for trash bags. Our kitchen trash can is larger than normal, so the regular tall kitchen bags don't fit. Glad makes an extra long bag that we use. I used to buy them at Target, but our Target didn't have any. Neither did Walmart. I finally found them at Kroger.
> 
> I talked to my mom this afternoon and hopefully convinced her and my sister to hurry up and take care of POA and the her bank accounts.
> 
> Tonight dh and I went to our favorite local Italian restaurant. They were short staffed and completely packed (dh and I got the last available table). The wait staff was doing an amazing job of keeping up with the crowds and maintaining good attitudes. We made sure to mention this to the manager on our way out.
> 
> 
> Thanks soniam. It's even worse with me being so far away.  I am sorry your family had had to deal with a similar situation.
> 
> Thanks Schumi. At this point I really don't know what is going on. My mom doesn't want to make waves in the family and my sister doesn't want to be the bad guy.  I never thought that I would have to be the one in charge.
> 
> 
> That's scary. Glad you are okay and there was no serious damage.
> 
> I'm just hoping she hasn't spent any of the money.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't know the couple well enough to know if adoption is an option, but I suspect they have their hearts set on having a baby.
> 
> I used to have a really good apple crisp recipe from my short lived days as a Pampered Chef rep. I can't remember if it had oats in it or not.
> 
> Hi Disxuni!
> 
> They are very heartbroken. Her parents have come into town for consolation.
> 
> Great news!
> 
> Dh has gone to a movie, so I am trying to find something to watch on TV. Going to have a quiet night.



Like your lights, they are very nice. 

Family politics can be difficult to navigate, but in this instance, yes, you need to move quickly and make sure nothing else can be disturbed with your mum`s money. It`s always sad to hear of family issues like that. 





Love a lazy Saturday morning. 

Bacon up for lunch today, don`t feel so hungry this morning, so will have something light, then BLT`s later. 

Planning a Charcuterie Board for dinner tonight, just need to bake some bread for that, everything else is just from the deli, so plop it all on the boards and dinner is served. And will open a nice bottle of red too. Works perfectly together. 

Out this afternoon for a short appointment, then no real plans the rest of the weekend. We did have some plans for tomorrow evening, but they changed. So, definitely a quiet one again for us. 



























Have a wonderful Saturday ​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all - hope everyone is doing ok.  Will try and have a catch up later but just about to leave for the train into Manchester for Beds and Broomsticks this afternoon.

We had four days up in Yorkshire for Charles funeral.  It was a beautiful day that couldn’t have gone any better.  My friend is coming down here in 3 weeks so we have been busy changing the playroom into a guest room/office.  Day bed arrived yesterday and I enjoyed dressing it.  Now L says it’s so pretty she wants to sleep in it!

Tomorrow we are meeting with family - 13 of us (and Louie).  Will be quite emotional as the first time since Covid that we’ve all been together and the two new babies.  Booked at a restaurant to save work for Sister in law or myself.

Take care all and good weekend.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh think I smell Schumi’s bacon cooking.  LoL  Glad you are having a nice Saturday.

Julie, you are busy! Enjoy your train trip and watching your show today. And yay, for large family get together. It is nice to see family, including new babies to see.

Well, nothing like a weekend, and a change in weather. Those glorious sunny and nice weather days has ended. Hence our run of highs barely 60 degrees, and rain chances, including my phone saying chance of light rain in the next hour, starts today. And since it’s still 50 out now, I think with the rain, and a bit more warmer days, and DH will have to mow the grass one more time. Ah yes, that Fall cooler temps and rainy week has arrived.

Yay, Paris’s daughter having birthday fun with friends, and no injuries.

Thank goodness our Northern neighbors can travel around freely now, Pumpkin. Hope your delivered dinner was tasty.

Ooh we were out early evening and just above the horizon the moon looked huge, and creamy colored.  Haven’t see it that large and so clear to see surface in some time.  Was almost shocking.

And you know our home well, the kids are fast asleep and doubt will see either for hours still.  I was watching something, and next thing you know it was after midnight.  When it ended, so did I.  But as usual, DH and I are the first ones up.  He’s busy today, already, so it’s just me, with tea, and seeing what to view on the big screen.

Perfect Saturday relaxing morning I’m having, as hope you have a super relaxing Saturday too.


----------



## schumigirl

Quick pop back in before heading out for foot appointment, enjoying some BLT`s right now.....yep, I`m sure the aroma will wander across the Atlantic.....

We did laugh this morning.....got our very first Christmas card.......little early, and it`s from friends in Australia, they are always early with cards, but not this early usually.....and two Christmas presents I ordered that weren`t supposed to arrive till next week came today too. Quite pleased with being so organised this year and most friends are sorted now and a few for family too.

Quite a nice day today, not as bad as forecast which is nice. 

Wine has been opened for later, might have a late afternoon glass when we get home as it`s Saturday.....


----------



## keishashadow

Full day today ahead, just signed in for tomorrow’s flight . All we need now is for spirit to show up


Lynne G said:


> make more crumbles rather than crisps as don’t like oats in my strudel topping


ah, gotcha.  yes, that smell of baked goods is so enticing, better than a candle ‘fer sure


Lynne G said:


> Bet your home is smelling good with that turkey cooking.


everytime the refrigerator was opened yesterday, the mr would emit a wistful sigh lol


schumigirl said:


> Glad you had no damage Janet, sounds ominous though being so close. Oh goodness dogs do know things don`t they.


area up to 6 structures totaled now.  very lucky that nobody hurt & in rural areas.


schumigirl said:


> Publix do a Dutch Apple Pie that has pasty and kind of crumble top. I sometimes add cinnamon to the crumble mix too.


that’s along the line of what I will make but, heavy on the pastry portion


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm glad the weekend is here. Completed the interview yesterday...I felt good when I left. I really hate those " situational" type answering


great to hear.  You can breathe now, I’m sure the stress contributed to the migraine.  Be well


J'aime Paris said:


> bought 2 jars of pickles this week...been craving them. Uh oh...lol!!!





J'aime Paris said:


> She was the highest scoring girl of the group. And the guy in the white shirt was the highest scoring guy.
> (I think DD has a crush on him, shhh)


IMO, she’s the catch 


J'aime Paris said:


> Back on the dreaded Bull!! The same bull where DD ended up with a broken finger on graduation week....
> Thankfully, the night ended without incident....


i know they say you are supposed to get back on that hoss but… lol good for her


Pumpkin1172 said:


> This is such good news for many - who were unsure about travelling. Life seems to be returning to some sort of normal again.


yea! 


Charade67 said:


> He also installed new porch lights.


those look great!


Charade67 said:


> I talked to my mom this afternoon and hopefully convinced her and my sister to hurry up and take care of POA and the her bank accounts.


admittedly type A person speaking here, I’d be quite frustrated it hadn’t been addressed already


Charade67 said:


> The wait staff was doing an amazing job of keeping up with the crowds and maintaining good attitudes. We made sure to mention this to the manager on our way out.


it’s important, more than ever now, to complement waitstaff.  IMO, they & anyone working in the travel industry is to commended.


Charade67 said:


> I used to have a really good apple crisp recipe from my short lived days as a Pampered Chef rep. I can't remember if it had oats in it or not.


One of my DS’s moms was a rep, I have so many ‘vintage’ pampered chef items that have held up, good as new.  a nice little cookbook too.


schumigirl said:


> we always squirm when we see one now......lol.....how can you do so much damage to yourself landing on soft padding.......


yes, even the young & flexible have been taken down by those bulls


Realfoodfans said:


> Will try and have a catch up later but just about to leave for the train into Manchester for Beds and Broomsticks this afternoon.


immediately thinking of Angela Landsbury (sp). Enjoy your outing!


Lynne G said:


> Ooh we were out early evening and just above the horizon the moon looked huge, and creamy colored. Haven’t see it that large and so clear to see surface in some time. Was almost shocking.


yes, it was quite dreamy looking the past few days.  Toss in the giant rainbows for bonus points


schumigirl said:


> We did laugh this morning.....got our very first Christmas card.......little early, and it`s from friends in Australia, they are always early with cards, but not this early usually.


hahaha that’s a riot. I’m guessing she has all her presents wrapped too


----------



## J'aime Paris

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Busy and productive day today. We had an electrician come by this morning and fix some of our wiring problems. He also installed new porch lights.
> View attachment 615516
> 
> I then went on a wild goose chase for trash bags. Our kitchen trash can is larger than normal, so the regular tall kitchen bags don't fit. Glad makes an extra long bag that we use. I used to buy them at Target, but our Target didn't have any. Neither did Walmart. I finally found them at Kroger.
> 
> I talked to my mom this afternoon and hopefully convinced her and my sister to hurry up and take care of POA and the her bank accounts.
> 
> Tonight dh and I went to our favorite local Italian restaurant. They were short staffed and completely packed (dh and I got the last available table). The wait staff was doing an amazing job of keeping up with the crowds and maintaining good attitudes. We made sure to mention this to the manager on our way out.
> 
> 
> Thanks soniam. It's even worse with me being so far away.  I am sorry your family had had to deal with a similar situation.
> 
> Thanks Schumi. At this point I really don't know what is going on. My mom doesn't want to make waves in the family and my sister doesn't want to be the bad guy.  I never thought that I would have to be the one in charge.
> 
> 
> That's scary. Glad you are okay and there was no serious damage.
> 
> I'm just hoping she hasn't spent any of the money.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't know the couple well enough to know if adoption is an option, but I suspect they have their hearts set on having a baby.
> 
> I used to have a really good apple crisp recipe from my short lived days as a Pampered Chef rep. I can't remember if it had oats in it or not.
> 
> Hi Disxuni!
> 
> They are very heartbroken. Her parents have come into town for consolation.
> 
> Great news!
> 
> Dh has gone to a movie, so I am trying to find something to watch on TV. Going to have a quiet night.


Nice porch lights!

Glad you gave positive feedback when earned!!   Seems like too many folks are into complaining these days.




schumigirl said:


> The dreaded Bucking Bronco!!! That`s what caused Kyle to have back surgery at 18, well landing awkwardly........we always squirm when we see one now......lol.....how can you do so much damage to yourself landing on soft padding.......
> 
> Looks like a fab evening for her and her friends, and yes, that is a good looking young man she has her eye on........
> 
> Yep, the lady I spoke to said she`d be happy to do it along with a few of us, even with the short notice for next Saturday. Should be fun.
> 
> Hope you have a lovely weekend Lori and enjoy DD`s company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that yesterday, good news for all Canadians......
> 
> Have a lovely weekend too.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like your lights, they are very nice.
> 
> Family politics can be difficult to navigate, but in this instance, yes, you need to move quickly and make sure nothing else can be disturbed with your mum`s money. It`s always sad to hear of family issues like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love a lazy Saturday morning.
> 
> Bacon up for lunch today, don`t feel so hungry this morning, so will have something light, then BLT`s later.
> 
> Planning a Charcuterie Board for dinner tonight, just need to bake some bread for that, everything else is just from the deli, so plop it all on the boards and dinner is served. And will open a nice bottle of red too. Works perfectly together.
> 
> Out this afternoon for a short appointment, then no real plans the rest of the weekend. We did have some plans for tomorrow evening, but they changed. So, definitely a quiet one again for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday ​


Kermit is a wise frog, lol!!!

You know I love a good charcuterie board!!




Realfoodfans said:


> Morning all - hope everyone is doing ok.  Will try and have a catch up later but just about to leave for the train into Manchester for Beds and Broomsticks this afternoon.
> 
> We had four days up in Yorkshire for Charles funeral.  It was a beautiful day that couldn’t have gone any better.  My friend is coming down here in 3 weeks so we have been busy changing the playroom into a guest room/office.  Day bed arrived yesterday and I enjoyed dressing it.  Now L says it’s so pretty she wants to sleep in it!
> 
> Tomorrow we are meeting with family - 13 of us (and Louie).  Will be quite emotional as the first time since Covid that we’ve all been together and the two new babies.  Booked at a restaurant to save work for Sister in law or myself.
> 
> Take care all and good weekend.


Happy to hear the funeral went well, and you'll get a visit with your friend....

Enjoy the family gathering tomorrow, sounds fun!!




Lynne G said:


> Ooh think I smell Schumi’s bacon cooking.  LoL  Glad you are having a nice Saturday.
> 
> Julie, you are busy! Enjoy your train trip and watching your show today. And yay, for large family get together. It is nice to see family, including new babies to see.
> 
> Well, nothing like a weekend, and a change in weather. Those glorious sunny and nice weather days has ended. Hence our run of highs barely 60 degrees, and rain chances, including my phone saying chance of light rain in the next hour, starts today. And since it’s still 50 out now, I think with the rain, and a bit more warmer days, and DH will have to mow the grass one more time. Ah yes, that Fall cooler temps and rainy week has arrived.
> 
> Yay, Paris’s daughter having birthday fun with friends, and no injuries.
> 
> Thank goodness our Northern neighbors can travel around freely now, Pumpkin. Hope your delivered dinner was tasty.
> 
> Ooh we were out early evening and just above the horizon the moon looked huge, and creamy colored.  Haven’t see it that large and so clear to see surface in some time.  Was almost shocking.
> 
> And you know our home well, the kids are fast asleep and doubt will see either for hours still.  I was watching something, and next thing you know it was after midnight.  When it ended, so did I.  But as usual, DH and I are the first ones up.  He’s busy today, already, so it’s just me, with tea, and seeing what to view on the big screen.
> 
> Perfect Saturday relaxing morning I’m having, as hope you have a super relaxing Saturday too.


A relaxing Saturday sounds like a good way to spend the day!



schumigirl said:


> Quick pop back in before heading out for foot appointment, enjoying some BLT`s right now.....yep, I`m sure the aroma will wander across the Atlantic.....
> 
> We did laugh this morning.....got our very first Christmas card.......little early, and it`s from friends in Australia, they are always early with cards, but not this early usually.....and two Christmas presents I ordered that weren`t supposed to arrive till next week came today too. Quite pleased with being so organised this year and most friends are sorted now and a few for family too.
> 
> Quite a nice day today, not as bad as forecast which is nice.
> 
> Wine has been opened for later, might have a late afternoon glass when we get home as it`s Saturday.....


And I thought I was ahead of the Xmas game, wow!  Maybe they thought the airmail would take longer than it did?



keishashadow said:


> View attachment 615612
> View attachment 615613
> 
> Full day today ahead, just signed in for tomorrow’s flight . All we need now is for spirit to show up
> 
> ah, gotcha.  yes, that smell of baked goods is so enticing, better than a candle ‘fer sure
> 
> everytime the refrigerator was opened yesterday, the mr would emit a wistful sigh lol
> 
> area up to 6 structures totaled now.  very lucky that nobody hurt & in rural areas.
> 
> that’s along the line of what I will make but, heavy on the pastry portion
> 
> great to hear.  You can breathe now, I’m sure the stress contributed to the migraine.  Be well
> 
> View attachment 615641
> 
> IMO, she’s the catch
> 
> i know they say you are supposed to get back on that hoss but… lol good for her
> 
> yea!
> 
> those look great!
> 
> admittedly type A person speaking here, I’d be quite frustrated it hadn’t been addressed already
> 
> it’s important, more than ever now, to complement waitstaff.  IMO, they & anyone working in the travel industry is to commended.
> 
> One of my DS’s moms was a rep, I have so many ‘vintage’ pampered chef items that have held up, good as new.  a nice little cookbook too.
> 
> yes, even the young & flexible have been taken down by those bulls
> 
> immediately thinking of Angela Landsbury (sp). Enjoy your outing!
> 
> yes, it was quite dreamy looking the past few days.  Toss in the giant rainbows for bonus points
> 
> hahaha that’s a riot. I’m guessing she has all her presents wrapped too


That 'grouchy' kitty is too cute!!

Off again, lucky you!!  Enjoy!  Staying at HRH?







The birthday dinner was nice...I love when all 3 of us are together
The chicken tostadas were extra yummy!
And we each enjoyed a slice of the ice cream cake.  Vanilla ice cream outer with chocolate ice cream, fudge and cookie crumbles on the inside.  Luckily, there is plenty left for the rest of the weekend!



DH and I are going to my BFFs 50th birthday party this afternoon.  She and I have been friends since the 3rd grade, and have gone through practically every 'big' life event together.

I made a couple of fun appetizers...cuban "sandwiches" on tiny skewers with a mustard dipping sauce, and caprese on tiny skewers.  I figured a 'one bite' type thing might be easy for munching around.

This is us from around middle school age.  Weren't we some beauties, lol!!!!



Have a great Saturday everyone!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh all these October babies!  Enjoy the party, Paris.  Yeah, I’ve been friends with a girl I met in 1st grade.  Our birthdays are next to each other.  

May the Spirit get you there, Keisha.  Lucky ducky on vacation tomorrow.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

a quiet Saturday morning stop in!

Enjoying the quiet of the house.  DH and oldest ds are out hunting.  So far the rain is staying away, and the morning looks to be great.  The forecast was for rain today.  I guess the weatherperson was wrong.  Youngest ds had an early ( 4 am shift ) so he was up extremely early and out of the house.  I couldn't get back to sleep once the hunters were done loading (going in and out of the house numerous times) all their gear.  

So I'm sitting with my coffee with bailey's and had a piece of toast to go with it.  Turned on Disney and watching some disney documentaries this morning while trying to figure out best flights/hotels, car rental.  Direct flights from the west (Calgary) going to eastern lower states are limited - sadly.  I'm just trying to limit the amount of layovers and what would be our best solution.  I am trying to avoid a layover in Toronto - for winter storm reasons.  They can get nasty winter storms the delay travel for days.   This is all part of the fun.  

Depending on which weeks we go, we might even be able to take in a hockey game and see our Oilers play in Tampa.  I haven't told dh that yet.  I am sure once I tell him that, I know which week we will be in Florida.  

I will be heading out for a nice long walk today to enjoy the last of the warmer fall weather we are blessed with today.  That while stuff could come any day now.  



Charade67 said:


> Busy and productive day today. We had an electrician come by this morning and fix some of our wiring problems. He also installed new porch lights.


Those look great!  I'm sure you are more than ready for the work to be wrapped up now.  Dinners out are always nice way to wrap up a busy and stressful week.  I hope you get everything sorted with your mom's situation quickly.  


schumigirl said:


> Planning a Charcuterie Board for dinner tonight, just need to bake some bread for that, everything else is just from the deli, so plop it all on the boards and dinner is served. And will open a nice bottle of red too. Works perfectly together.


Yum!!!  I love a good board.  Dh loves to whip up a quick board when we gets home the odd night.  I love snacky type meals.   


Realfoodfans said:


> Tomorrow we are meeting with family - 13 of us (and Louie). Will be quite emotional as the first time since Covid that we’ve all been together and the two new babies. Booked at a restaurant to save work for Sister in law or myself.


Enjoy your time together.  Reconnecting with family is exactly what heals.  


Lynne G said:


> Thank goodness our Northern neighbors can travel around freely now, Pumpkin. Hope your delivered dinner was tasty.


Dinner was tasty.  Ordered pizza from a local joint that has great pizza - that has that great homemade style pizza.  Very tasty.  I already pulled the rhubarb out of the freezer to whip up a strawberry rhubarb crumble for tonight.  Thinking that a chicken stew is also on the menu for tonight.  


keishashadow said:


> Full day today ahead, just signed in for tomorrow’s flight . All we need now is for spirit to show up


Enjoy your travels!!!!!!


J'aime Paris said:


> The birthday dinner was nice...I love when all 3 of us are together


I think that as our kids get older, we enjoy and appreciate the times we get to spend with them.  Happy birthday to your dd.  It looked like she had a great time!

Well, I should get myself dressed and MAYBE do a few chores around the house as well.  It sure would be nice to have some parts of the house be self cleaning   

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## macraven

It’s only 70 degrees today and will put the heat on if temps drop more later

Been close to 6 years since we moved south….
how quickly we have forgotten what a real winter is

AC goes off and heat goes on when it’s less than 70 outside

Lawn service came this morning and expect the fall treatment plan will be applied in December.
Probably another mow or two before that happens 

Good to see a lot of homies here today!
Enjoy the weekend !


----------



## keishashadow

Wanted to share this part of an interview from an actress, delivering her take on driving in my fair city lol 



J'aime Paris said:


> And we each enjoyed a slice of the ice cream cake. Vanilla ice cream outer with chocolate ice cream, fudge and cookie crumbles on the inside. Luckily, there is plenty left for the rest of the weekend!


Yummo 


J'aime Paris said:


> This is us from around middle school age. Weren't we some beauties, lol!!!!


Are we rocking a princess Di cut?  Tended to be that or ‘the Rachel’ from friends that era. Dating myself, I embraced the feathered Farrah one 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> So I'm sitting with my coffee with bailey's


I like that start way better than “it was a dark & stormy night” lol


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 615612
> View attachment 615613
> 
> Full day today ahead, just signed in for tomorrow’s flight . All we need now is for spirit to show up
> 
> ah, gotcha.  yes, that smell of baked goods is so enticing, better than a candle ‘fer sure
> 
> everytime the refrigerator was opened yesterday, the mr would emit a wistful sigh lol
> 
> area up to 6 structures totaled now.  very lucky that nobody hurt & in rural areas.
> 
> that’s along the line of what I will make but, heavy on the pastry portion
> 
> great to hear.  You can breathe now, I’m sure the stress contributed to the migraine.  Be well
> 
> View attachment 615641
> 
> IMO, she’s the catch
> 
> i know they say you are supposed to get back on that hoss but… lol good for her
> 
> yea!
> 
> those look great!
> 
> admittedly type A person speaking here, I’d be quite frustrated it hadn’t been addressed already
> 
> it’s important, more than ever now, to complement waitstaff.  IMO, they & anyone working in the travel industry is to commended.
> 
> One of my DS’s moms was a rep, I have so many ‘vintage’ pampered chef items that have held up, good as new.  a nice little cookbook too.
> 
> yes, even the young & flexible have been taken down by those bulls
> 
> immediately thinking of Angela Landsbury (sp). Enjoy your outing!
> 
> yes, it was quite dreamy looking the past few days.  Toss in the giant rainbows for bonus points
> 
> hahaha that’s a riot. I’m guessing she has all her presents wrapped too



I`m not allowed to mention Angela Lansbury.....on Christmas Day 2016 after a year of losing so many celebs, I said to my niece over dinner as long as nothing happens to George Michael or Angela Lansbury I`ll be happy......got back to our hotel room and we saw the news George Michael had passed away.......I keep my yap shut now on favoured celebs!!

Yes, complimenting wait staff is so important....so many don`t recognise good service.

Bon Voyage for tomorrow if I don`t chat to you before.......hope you have the best time as always......although I know you will.......





J'aime Paris said:


> Nice porch lights!
> 
> Glad you gave positive feedback when earned!!   Seems like too many folks are into complaining these days.
> 
> 
> 
> Kermit is a wise frog, lol!!!
> 
> You know I love a good charcuterie board!!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to hear the funeral went well, and you'll get a visit with your friend....
> 
> Enjoy the family gathering tomorrow, sounds fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> A relaxing Saturday sounds like a good way to spend the day!
> 
> 
> And I thought I was ahead of the Xmas game, wow!  Maybe they thought the airmail would take longer than it did?
> 
> 
> That 'grouchy' kitty is too cute!!
> 
> Off again, lucky you!!  Enjoy!  Staying at HRH?
> The birthday dinner was nice...I love when all 3 of us are together
> The chicken tostadas were extra yummy!
> And we each enjoyed a slice of the ice cream cake.  Vanilla ice cream outer with chocolate ice cream, fudge and cookie crumbles on the inside.  Luckily, there is plenty left for the rest of the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> DH and I are going to my BFFs 50th birthday party this afternoon.  She and I have been friends since the 3rd grade, and have gone through practically every 'big' life event together.
> 
> I made a couple of fun appetizers...cuban "sandwiches" on tiny skewers with a mustard dipping sauce, and caprese on tiny skewers.  I figured a 'one bite' type thing might be easy for munching around.
> 
> This is us from around middle school age.  Weren't we some beauties, lol!!!!
> View attachment 615673
> 
> 
> Have a great Saturday everyone!!



Love the picture of you and you friend from long ago.....I cherish my old pictures of friends from back in the day.......I love the sandwich idea you`re doing, sounds lovely, hope it`s a lot of fun!!! I think I only have one friend from when we were young children, but one of those friendships we may not speak for many years, but when we do it`s as if we spoke yesterday. Cherished friends for sure.

Charcuterie was a simple one tonight, nothing fancy as it was just the two of us.....and no cheese for health, but we don`t eat a lot of cheese in general....and we missed the smoked salmon...but my goodness we enjoyed it. Will post a pic.....

Have a lovely time with DD!!!

Tom was looking at pictures earlier and commented he would never have recognised you from our first meet in Strong Water, to the last meet in Orchids 2019....you look so different......men!!






Pumpkin1172 said:


> a quiet Saturday morning stop in!
> 
> Enjoying the quiet of the house.  DH and oldest ds are out hunting.  So far the rain is staying away, and the morning looks to be great.  The forecast was for rain today.  I guess the weatherperson was wrong.  Youngest ds had an early ( 4 am shift ) so he was up extremely early and out of the house.  I couldn't get back to sleep once the hunters were done loading (going in and out of the house numerous times) all their gear.
> 
> So I'm sitting with my coffee with bailey's and had a piece of toast to go with it.  Turned on Disney and watching some disney documentaries this morning while trying to figure out best flights/hotels, car rental.  Direct flights from the west (Calgary) going to eastern lower states are limited - sadly.  I'm just trying to limit the amount of layovers and what would be our best solution.  I am trying to avoid a layover in Toronto - for winter storm reasons.  They can get nasty winter storms the delay travel for days.   This is all part of the fun.
> 
> Depending on which weeks we go, we might even be able to take in a hockey game and see our Oilers play in Tampa.  I haven't told dh that yet.  I am sure once I tell him that, I know which week we will be in Florida.
> 
> I will be heading out for a nice long walk today to enjoy the last of the warmer fall weather we are blessed with today.  That while stuff could come any day now.
> 
> 
> Those look great!  I'm sure you are more than ready for the work to be wrapped up now.  Dinners out are always nice way to wrap up a busy and stressful week.  I hope you get everything sorted with your mom's situation quickly.
> 
> Yum!!!  I love a good board.  Dh loves to whip up a quick board when we gets home the odd night.  I love snacky type meals.
> 
> Enjoy your time together.  Reconnecting with family is exactly what heals.
> 
> Dinner was tasty.  Ordered pizza from a local joint that has great pizza - that has that great homemade style pizza.  Very tasty.  I already pulled the rhubarb out of the freezer to whip up a strawberry rhubarb crumble for tonight.  Thinking that a chicken stew is also on the menu for tonight.
> 
> Enjoy your travels!!!!!!
> 
> I think that as our kids get older, we enjoy and appreciate the times we get to spend with them.  Happy birthday to your dd.  It looked like she had a great time!
> 
> Well, I should get myself dressed and MAYBE do a few chores around the house as well.  It sure would be nice to have some parts of the house be self cleaning
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!



Bailey`s and toast.....you are my kinda gal!!!

I agree, the older our kids get the more we appreciate the time they want to spend with us......I have some friends who are envious of the ones whose kids will still travel with them.....it`s a blessing for sure. Good luck with the travel plans and enjoy that walking while you can!!

Enjoy that crumble......I made pavlova for dessert tonight! Not diet friendly, but so lush!!

Hope the hunters come home with some food.....and have a lovely weekend.......






macraven said:


> It’s only 70 degrees today and will put the heat on if temps drop more later
> 
> Been close to 6 years since we moved south….
> how quickly we have forgotten what a real winter is
> 
> AC goes off and heat goes on when it’s less than 70 outside
> 
> Lawn service came this morning and expect the fall treatment plan will be applied in December.
> Probably another mow or two before that happens
> 
> Good to see a lot of homies here today!
> Enjoy the weekend !



That would be tropical for us over here in the travels of the NE wind that seems to hit straight from Siberia to my doors at the front of the house.......lol.......

Sounds good if lawn will need doing again this season.........you have the best weather!!

I know you mentioned it earlier, but it`s been 6 years since you moved South????? Where has that time gone.......





Nothing fancy tonight with the charcuterie,  just a simple mix with some home made bread olive bread and all deli bought meats to go along with it.....shrimp were fresh from the fishmonger though......I`m informed you`re supposed to leave the tails on for effect.......not for me.

(Scotch eggs were not for me)

Lovely afternoon. Had my appointment with our surgeon friend this afternoon, foot looks good and no long term issues, then met some friends for a drink in the local village pub and wandered home after a lovely catch up and some nice wines. Had a few calls about the scavenger hunt next weekend, so got them sorted out and then enjoyed the charcuterie board with a fine wine. Definitely missing smoked salmon, but still nice.

We did have mini quiche slices, but they seem to have been eaten before I could serve them up........seems some folks were hungry..........

Found a lovely sweet chilli balsamic vinegar to dip which was delicious......

Some lovely red wine for tonight too......candles are burning and it`s very cosy in here tonight. Planning to watch some Sweeney Todd tonight......gotta love some Johnny Depp.....I`ve never watched this movie, so hope we enjoy it.


















Have a wonderful Saturday evening.......


----------



## macraven

Yes will be 6 years December 22 since we moved south 
Left in cold weather and move in day was in the 70’s 

No complaints…
NYE was 79 
Put the ac on that day


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Yes will be 6 years December 22 since we moved south
> Left in cold weather and move in day was in the 70’s
> 
> No complaints…
> NYE was 79
> Put the ac on that day



I remember it like it was yesterday...... 



So, I didn`t realise Sweeney Todd the movie was musical version, yes, even the Johnny depp version....so, switched it off. Not for me, even with the gorgeous Mr Depp.....

Full from dinner……enjoying a glass or two of wine.

Im normally not a fan of fireworks in any form, but a lovely lady who lived in our village passed away a year ago today, so some Of the villagers are going to light sparklers at 9.30 tonight……we are a little away from them but the daughter gave us some sparklers to light, so we will……..heading out to do that now…..she was a lovely lady, so we’re happy to remember her this way.

Then, another glass of wine………


----------



## schumigirl

Ended up going into the village and standing with the family and their neighbours as they set off some fireworks.......it was a nice way to remember a lovely lady....

Cold though......so, some wine to warm up......


----------



## Metro West

Evening all. I hope everyone had a nice Saturday. I went on my weekly grocery run to Walmart this morning  and I noticed all the turkey breasts were gone again so I'm glad I got one last week. 

I'll probably watch "It's The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown" again tonight. 

I hope everyone has a great night!


----------



## macraven

Todd how crowded are your grocery stores on a Saturday?
For me, that is the one day I avoid going shopping 

I am in a small town and Saturday is always packed that day


----------



## Pumpkin1172

The boys came home empty handed , but spotted lots of animals.  Better luck tomorrow.  

Went for a lovely walk as it was unusually warm.  Opened the windows to air out the house.  Did a few chores, and whipped up chicken and dumplings for dinner tonight.  It turned out great.  The dumplings were sooo fluffy.  I haven't made that in a few years.  I will have to remember to make it again.  

And the warm strawberry rhubarb crumble with ice cream for dessert . I am STUFFED!!!  Tomorrow is a light eating day lol. 

Think I'll work on my paint by number and put on a movie.  A great way to spend my evening!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Schumi...your boards looked amazing!!!!  Very yummy!

Turning on the nightlight for anyone who can't seem to sleep...and for those across the pond who are up before we wake up!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.

Keisha oh yes love Angela Lansbury! Up there with Dick Van Dyke for Em and me.  The actress who took her part and the actor who took Mr Brown were both the star of the show.

Amazing special effects and scenery changes.  The bed actually flew and we really couldn’t work out how.  Same with her flying on her broomstick!  Children’s favourite part was under the sea with puppetry fish.

Made me realise how much we’ve missed live theatre.

J’aime I love the photo.  Hope she enjoys a wonderful party.

Pumpkin hope you enjoyed your walk.  Coffee and Baileys yum - I like it in hot chocolate!  When should you hear about your interview?

Charade so sorry to read back that you’re still sorting Mum issues.  Very impressed with your home renovations though.  You’ve progressed well with the work.

Beautiful morning here - bright and breezy.  Will cook brunch about 10 with eating out at 4 so only that meal to organise today.

Peaceful Sunday to you all.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Evening all. I hope everyone had a nice Saturday. I went on my weekly grocery run to Walmart this morning  and I noticed all the turkey breasts were gone again so I'm glad I got one last week.
> 
> I'll probably watch "It's The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown" again tonight.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great night!



Never seen that before, actually I don`t think I`ve ever watched anything Charlie Brown....




Pumpkin1172 said:


> The boys came home empty handed , but spotted lots of animals.  Better luck tomorrow.
> 
> Went for a lovely walk as it was unusually warm.  Opened the windows to air out the house.  Did a few chores, and whipped up chicken and dumplings for dinner tonight.  It turned out great.  The dumplings were sooo fluffy.  I haven't made that in a few years.  I will have to remember to make it again.
> 
> And the warm strawberry rhubarb crumble with ice cream for dessert . I am STUFFED!!!  Tomorrow is a light eating day lol.
> 
> Think I'll work on my paint by number and put on a movie.  A great way to spend my evening!  View attachment 615815



I`ve never added strawberries to crumble before, usually apple or rhubarb or a mix of the two.....looks nice and ice cream looks very creamy!! Love chicken and dumplings.......

We do love a charcuterie board, ideal if we have guests over, then we usually have a lot more food options on there, but it did the trick for us. 

Glad you have some nice warm weather.....can you send some here please.......





Very windy on this side of the world this morning, wild and woolly all night long, certainly not walking in that today. 

Had a lovely late sleep and nice breakfast with all of us which is always nice for the weekend. Still have some bread left over so will make them grilled sandwiches for lunch and I`m going to have some smoked salmon with some salad. Going to cook a joint of beef for dinner tonight, so might make some Yorkshire puddings, have a hankering for them too. 

No real plans today, got a friend popping in for a chat later, always nice to see her and some facetime with a cousin and another friend. 


























Have a lovely Sunday   ​


----------



## schumigirl

​Hope Janet and her mister have an amazing time......

Have a lovely trip.........


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels to Keisha and have fun, more HHN fun!

Good Morning to Julie and Schumi.

Ah yes, up before the sun still, though with cloudy skies, no sunlight to stream into the windows,

Glad to hear all enjoyed the play, Julie.  Nice to see live shows.  Hope Louie is keeping your feet warm. Enjoy your meal out later today.

Schumi, nice to have a relaxing Sunday, and hope friend visit is a happy one.

Yep, partly cloudy skies says the weather lady this morning. And eek, not even 60 degrees the high. 59 it will be the highest you will see on the thermometer later this afternoon. He he, not even pants, but maybe even a lightweight jacket or long sleeve shirt. Yeah, though even with that high temp, kids will be in shorts, with only little one with a sweatshirt on.

And yep, a typical Sunday here. Trash out, and ready for week day routines.

And nope, no Saturday grocery shopping for me, but maybe some today. If I do grocery shop, I like to do it on an early Sunday morning. Lesser crowds usually.

Serene Sunday homies.  Another day for all to enjoy the relaxing mode of the weekend.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Never seen that before, actually I don`t think I`ve ever watched anything Charlie Brown....


 Oh man...I haven't let a year go by w/o watching it. The Peanuts gang are staples of my youth with the Thanksgiving, Halloween and Christmas specials every year. You should check them out some time.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Trying to get in a quick post before church. 
We had a fun night last night. Anyone here a fan of the show Anamaniacs? We went to a "concert" last night. It was some of the voice actors and composers for the show. It was a fun trip down memory lane. 



Realfoodfans said:


> We had four days up in Yorkshire for Charles funeral. It was a beautiful day that couldn’t have gone any better. My friend is coming down here in 3 weeks so we have been busy changing the playroom into a guest room/office. Day bed arrived yesterday and I enjoyed dressing it. Now L says it’s so pretty she wants to sleep in it!
> 
> Tomorrow we are meeting with family - 13 of us (and Louie). Will be quite emotional as the first time since Covid that we’ve all been together and the two new babies. Booked at a restaurant to save work for Sister in law or myself.


 Glad everything went well for the funeral. Hope your friend had a nice stay with you and  your family time goes well. 



Lynne G said:


> Well, nothing like a weekend, and a change in weather. Those glorious sunny and nice weather days has ended. Hence our run of highs barely 60 degrees, and rain chances, including my phone saying chance of light rain in the next hour, starts today. And since it’s still 50 out now, I think with the rain, and a bit more warmer days, and DH will have to mow the grass one more time. Ah yes, that Fall cooler temps and rainy week has arrived.


I'm loving the fall weather. It's just too bad it doesn't last longer.  I'm not looking forward to winter. 



keishashadow said:


> admittedly type A person speaking here, I’d be quite frustrated it hadn’t been addressed already


 It's really frustrating since I live so far away. If I were in Georgia this would have been taken care of already. 



keishashadow said:


> One of my DS’s moms was a rep, I have so many ‘vintage’ pampered chef items that have held up, good as new. a nice little cookbook too.


 I'm still using items I got before B was born. 



J'aime Paris said:


> DH and I are going to my BFFs 50th birthday party this afternoon. She and I have been friends since the 3rd grade, and have gone through practically every 'big' life event together.


 So cool that you are still close with a friend from so long ago. I keep in touch with a couple of old friends on Facebook, but unfortunately we stopped being close ages ago. 



macraven said:


> It’s only 70 degrees today and will put the heat on if temps drop more later


 I have been turning the heat on for a little while in the mornings. We are at that stage where we need heat in the morning, but air in the afternoon. 



schumigirl said:


> I`m not allowed to mention Angela Lansbury.....on Christmas Day 2016 after a year of losing so many celebs, I said to my niece over dinner as long as nothing happens to George Michael or Angela Lansbury I`ll be happy......got back to our hotel room and we saw the news George Michael had passed away.......I keep my yap shut now on favoured celebs!!


 I just saw that she had a birthday very recently. 96 I think. 



Metro West said:


> I'll probably watch "It's The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown" again tonight.


 A classic. I haven't swatched it in years though.



Realfoodfans said:


> Amazing special effects and scenery changes. The bed actually flew and we really couldn’t work out how. Same with her flying on her broomstick! Children’s favourite part was under the sea with puppetry fish.


That sounds really cool. I watched the movie  when we first got Disney Plus. I would love to see it on stage. 

Almost time to leave. A friend posted this on Facebook and I laughed more than I probably should have.


----------



## macraven

Hahaha 
Take away their curling 
Cute!


----------



## Metro West

Charade67 said:


> I just saw that she had a birthday very recently. 96 I think.


 She is a living treasure.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I'm loving the fall weather. It's just too bad it doesn't last longer.  I'm not looking forward to winter.
> 
> *I just saw that she had a birthday very recently. 96 I think.*



I do like autumn too, we`ve just had so many high winds last few weeks......I like sunny crisp days if it`s going to be cold.

Yes, she did and she`s still working too. Class. 




Metro West said:


> She is a living treasure.



She absolutely is. Adore everything she has ever done. First thing I saw her in was the remake of Gaslight, which was far superior to the original weirdly. She was so young in it, but what a woman she is and what a life she`s had.





Busy but nice day today. 

Even managed some quiet time on my own while they went swimming. Friend had gone by then. 

Have the beef ready to go in the oven, won`t take long to cook this one, we like it quite rare, doing some roast potatoes, Yorkshire puddings and roast carrots and parsnips......red wine jus to go alongside. Lush. 

I think it`ll be an early night for us tonight.....think we`re going to watch The Woman in Black, I know we`ve seen it but Tom doesn`t remember it. I just hate the ending.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lovely time with family today.  This is my new grandson.  He’s a quiet little chap so far.  Only 5 months old.  Does get a chuckle on occasionally!


This is my granddaughter L with my nephews little one. Six months old today. She’s a little sweetheart.

It was lovely to be together.  Like to think Mum and Dad would be proud of how we are all doing.

Goodness though two consecutive days out and I’m home and in my pj’s!

Hope everyone has had a good weekend x


----------



## keishashadow

Sitting in lobby watching it rain hoping room ready sooner be later as no going out in that mess. Told ‘it’s being disinfected’. That should be a good thing, I think

Drove up to resort on universal blvd & spied Publix.  Bingo. Then nyfd pizza. Boohoo closed. Then in same complex saw a place Carole recommended beths burgers. Better than five guys imo well except for fries that were still good. Hit the spot. Passed on the $2 cans of PBR did get a giggle haven’t seen that brew in years 



Realfoodfans said:


> Made me realise how much we’ve missed live theatre.


Feel the same but nothing interesting coming to my town 


schumigirl said:


> Never seen that before, actually I don`t think I`ve ever watched anything Charlie Brown....


Whaaaat?  The Xmas show is also a classic


Charade67 said:


> We had a fun night last night. Anyone here a fan of the show Anamaniacs? We went to a "concert" last night. It was some of the voice actors and composers for the show. It was a fun trip down memory lane.


Oh no, now that ear worm theme song stuck in my head lol


Realfoodfans said:


> was lovely to be together. Like to think Mum and Dad would be proud of how we are all doing.


Indeed


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Sitting in lobby watching it rain hoping room ready sooner be later as no going out in that mess. Told ‘it’s being disinfected’. That should be a good thing, I think
> 
> Drove up to resort on universal blvd & spied Publix.  Bingo. Then nyfd pizza. Boohoo closed. Then in same complex saw a place Carole recommended beths burgers. Better than five guys imo well except for fries that were still good. Hit the spot. Passed on the $2 cans of PBR did get a giggle haven’t seen that brew in years
> View attachment 616012
> 
> Feel the same but nothing interesting coming to my town
> 
> Whaaaat?  The Xmas show is also a classic
> 
> Oh no, now that ear worm theme song stuck in my head lol
> 
> Indeed



Glad you enjoyed it! Yes, I loved the fries from Beth`s, I think I had the Cajun ones.....nice!! That`s the NYPD we like, better than the other one on the other side to Universal.

Yep, never watched anything Charlie Brown......lol.....am I still allowed into America after admitting that! Have fun........





Watched The Woman in Black again.......what a dreary, depressing film.......horrible ending. Tom remembered it right at the end......ah, told you we`d seen it before......lol......will never watch it again....

Little bit of rain tonight, but not much. Should get out walking in the morning, weather looks ok. 

Tonic water beckons.......


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Keisha had the Spirit made it there, and those fries look  good.  Like a burger place, so have to put that place on my list, as little one particularly likes a good burger and fries. 

Such sweet pictures, Julie. Thank you for sharing.

Oh yeah, we have watched those Snoopy holiday shows many years.  Same with Rudolf and Frosty Christmas ones.  Grew up with them and my kids did too.  Though have to say, older one said I’ll be 24 soon.  Where did the time go? I’m not getting old, right???!

And so, trash has gone out, and alarm has been set. No one felt like much for dinner, so made grilled cheese sandwiches with those freshly bought pickles. I tend to keep a jar of them in the refrigerator.

Sunday night relaxing. Yep. Made some tea, and enjoying it as to figure out what to watch on my little screen.


----------



## Charade67

Late night check in. I am probably going to be up for awhile. I wasn't feeling well after lunch today. We started to watch the race this afternoon, but I fell asleep almost immediately and woke up almost 3 hours later. 



schumigirl said:


> I do like autumn too, we`ve just had so many high winds last few weeks......I like sunny crisp days if it`s going to be cold.


 I could do without the wind too. Just a light breeze. 



schumigirl said:


> She absolutely is. Adore everything she has ever done. First thing I saw her in was the remake of Gaslight, which was far superior to the original weirdly. She was so young in it, but what a woman she is and what a life she`s had.


I've never seen the original. I would like to watch that movie again. I wonder if it is streaming somewhere. I need to look that up. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Lovely time with family today.


Glad you were able to spend time with family today. Sweet pictures of the grand children. 



keishashadow said:


> Passed on the $2 cans of PBR did get a giggle haven’t seen that brew in years


 I didn't know they were still making it. 
The food looks good.



keishashadow said:


> Oh no, now that ear worm theme song stuck in my head lol


Sorry.

I'm trying to find something on TV to hopefully fall asleep to. Normally  at this time I would be watching Murder, She Wrote, but Hallmark has started their all Christmas movie all day lineup.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Late night check in. I am probably going to be up for awhile. I wasn't feeling well after lunch today. We started to watch the race this afternoon, but I fell asleep almost immediately and woke up almost 3 hours later.
> 
> I could do without the wind too. Just a light breeze.
> 
> I've never seen the original. I would like to watch that movie again. I wonder if it is streaming somewhere. I need to look that up.
> 
> Glad you were able to spend time with family today. Sweet pictures of the grand children.
> 
> I didn't know they were still making it.
> The food looks good.
> 
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> I'm trying to find something on TV to hopefully fall asleep to. Normally  at this time I would be watching Murder, She Wrote, but Hallmark has started their all Christmas movie all day lineup.



Can you believe our Hallmark Christmas movie channel appeared in the listings July 1st this year! Other 6 months it`s just listed as Hallmark Lifetime movies or something similar......yep, July 1st! 

Love MSW......watched one of my favourites yesterday when she visited US Hollywood and the story was set around the Psycho house......they do a very nice salute to Hitchcock right at the beginning as well as many nods to Psycho all through the episode. 

I found I was bored with the original Gaslight, but, Charles Boyer makes the remake work so well as he is so sinister. But, yes, I`m sure at some point I`ll watch it again. The dvd is usually on sale somewhere for a few pounds, sure it`ll be the same over there, or it might be online somewhere. 






Looks like when it gets light we`ll be able to walk this morning, wind has died right down to next to nothing, might as well take advantage as weather has to suck later in the week. Although the weather on my phone is telling me it`s raining right now.....doesn`t look like it yet.

Sad to see James Michael Tyler who played the wonderful Gunther in Friends passed away yesterday, only 59 years old. Such a shame. 

No ideas what we`ll eat tonight, but will be marinading some short ribs all day in ale to cook overnight in the slow cooker, that`ll be tomorrow nights dinner, but will have a look later and see what options we have for tonight. Maybe some spicy pulled pork.....

Going into the last week in October.....wow......can`t quite believe how fast this year is going by too. 



























Have a wonderful Monday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, Monday is here.  Back to that every early start, but that’s okay, I’m an early riser anyway.

Yay, back to shorts today. A one day close to 80, with that strong line of thunderstorms arriving later this evening, will drop the temps back over 20 degrees, with a very rainy Tuesday’s high being 60. And so, as the Fall starts to turn to Winter, we get these swings in temps. Though 60’s are the average highs this time of year.

Monday Morning wishes to the homies, a Marvelous one, yes?


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Time to face another Monday.
My Kohls cash became effective today, so I ordered a couple of things from B’s Christmas list.




schumigirl said:


> Can you believe our Hallmark Christmas movie channel appeared in the listings July 1st this year! Other 6 months it`s just listed as Hallmark Lifetime movies or something similar......yep, July 1st!


I think we usually get a couple of weeks of Christmas in July ( or maybe it’s all of July), but then it goes back to regular programming until closer to Christmas. It would have been nice if they had waited at least until November to start them.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Ooh all these October babies!  Enjoy the party, Paris.  Yeah, I’ve been friends with a girl I met in 1st grade.  Our birthdays are next to each other.
> 
> May the Spirit get you there, Keisha.  Lucky ducky on vacation tomorrow.


Thx!!  The party was a blast!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> a quiet Saturday morning stop in!
> 
> Enjoying the quiet of the house.  DH and oldest ds are out hunting.  So far the rain is staying away, and the morning looks to be great.  The forecast was for rain today.  I guess the weatherperson was wrong.  Youngest ds had an early ( 4 am shift ) so he was up extremely early and out of the house.  I couldn't get back to sleep once the hunters were done loading (going in and out of the house numerous times) all their gear.
> 
> So I'm sitting with my coffee with bailey's and had a piece of toast to go with it.  Turned on Disney and watching some disney documentaries this morning while trying to figure out best flights/hotels, car rental.  Direct flights from the west (Calgary) going to eastern lower states are limited - sadly.  I'm just trying to limit the amount of layovers and what would be our best solution.  I am trying to avoid a layover in Toronto - for winter storm reasons.  They can get nasty winter storms the delay travel for days.   This is all part of the fun.
> 
> Depending on which weeks we go, we might even be able to take in a hockey game and see our Oilers play in Tampa.  I haven't told dh that yet.  I am sure once I tell him that, I know which week we will be in Florida.
> 
> I will be heading out for a nice long walk today to enjoy the last of the warmer fall weather we are blessed with today.  That while stuff could come any day now.
> 
> 
> Those look great!  I'm sure you are more than ready for the work to be wrapped up now.  Dinners out are always nice way to wrap up a busy and stressful week.  I hope you get everything sorted with your mom's situation quickly.
> 
> Yum!!!  I love a good board.  Dh loves to whip up a quick board when we gets home the odd night.  I love snacky type meals.
> 
> Enjoy your time together.  Reconnecting with family is exactly what heals.
> 
> Dinner was tasty.  Ordered pizza from a local joint that has great pizza - that has that great homemade style pizza.  Very tasty.  I already pulled the rhubarb out of the freezer to whip up a strawberry rhubarb crumble for tonight.  Thinking that a chicken stew is also on the menu for tonight.
> 
> Enjoy your travels!!!!!!
> 
> I think that as our kids get older, we enjoy and appreciate the times we get to spend with them.  Happy birthday to your dd.  It looked like she had a great time!
> 
> Well, I should get myself dressed and MAYBE do a few chores around the house as well.  It sure would be nice to have some parts of the house be self cleaning
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!


I laughed when I read about your guys going in, out, in out....    DH does the same thing with all his fishing gear.  You'd think he was leaving for a month, not a week! Lol!




macraven said:


> It’s only 70 degrees today and will put the heat on if temps drop more later
> 
> Been close to 6 years since we moved south….
> how quickly we have forgotten what a real winter is
> 
> AC goes off and heat goes on when it’s less than 70 outside
> 
> Lawn service came this morning and expect the fall treatment plan will be applied in December.
> Probably another mow or two before that happens
> 
> Good to see a lot of homies here today!
> Enjoy the weekend !


That's ok Mac!  I can remind you of what you left behind....lucky gal!! 
We will reach a high of 51 today, overcast and rainy.




keishashadow said:


> Wanted to share this part of an interview from an actress, delivering her take on driving in my fair city lol
> View attachment 615705
> 
> Yummo
> 
> Are we rocking a princess Di cut?  Tended to be that or ‘the Rachel’ from friends that era. Dating myself, I embraced the feathered Farrah one
> 
> I like that start way better than “it was a dark & stormy night” lol


Gosh, I have no idea about the haircut!   Was way toooooo busy trying to not be awkward in middle school, lol!!



schumigirl said:


> I`m not allowed to mention Angela Lansbury.....on Christmas Day 2016 after a year of losing so many celebs, I said to my niece over dinner as long as nothing happens to George Michael or Angela Lansbury I`ll be happy......got back to our hotel room and we saw the news George Michael had passed away.......I keep my yap shut now on favoured celebs!!
> 
> Yes, complimenting wait staff is so important....so many don`t recognise good service.
> 
> Bon Voyage for tomorrow if I don`t chat to you before.......hope you have the best time as always......although I know you will.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the picture of you and you friend from long ago.....I cherish my old pictures of friends from back in the day.......I love the sandwich idea you`re doing, sounds lovely, hope it`s a lot of fun!!! I think I only have one friend from when we were young children, but one of those friendships we may not speak for many years, but when we do it`s as if we spoke yesterday. Cherished friends for sure.
> 
> Charcuterie was a simple one tonight, nothing fancy as it was just the two of us.....and no cheese for health, but we don`t eat a lot of cheese in general....and we missed the smoked salmon...but my goodness we enjoyed it. Will post a pic.....
> 
> Have a lovely time with DD!!!
> 
> Tom was looking at pictures earlier and commented he would never have recognised you from our first meet in Strong Water, to the last meet in Orchids 2019....you look so different......men!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bailey`s and toast.....you are my kinda gal!!!
> 
> I agree, the older our kids get the more we appreciate the time they want to spend with us......I have some friends who are envious of the ones whose kids will still travel with them.....it`s a blessing for sure. Good luck with the travel plans and enjoy that walking while you can!!
> 
> Enjoy that crumble......I made pavlova for dessert tonight! Not diet friendly, but so lush!!
> 
> Hope the hunters come home with some food.....and have a lovely weekend.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be tropical for us over here in the travels of the NE wind that seems to hit straight from Siberia to my doors at the front of the house.......lol.......
> 
> Sounds good if lawn will need doing again this season.........you have the best weather!!
> 
> I know you mentioned it earlier, but it`s been 6 years since you moved South????? Where has that time gone.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing fancy tonight with the charcuterie,  just a simple mix with some home made bread olive bread and all deli bought meats to go along with it.....shrimp were fresh from the fishmonger though......I`m informed you`re supposed to leave the tails on for effect.......not for me.
> 
> (Scotch eggs were not for me)
> 
> Lovely afternoon. Had my appointment with our surgeon friend this afternoon, foot looks good and no long term issues, then met some friends for a drink in the local village pub and wandered home after a lovely catch up and some nice wines. Had a few calls about the scavenger hunt next weekend, so got them sorted out and then enjoyed the charcuterie board with a fine wine. Definitely missing smoked salmon, but still nice.
> 
> We did have mini quiche slices, but they seem to have been eaten before I could serve them up........seems some folks were hungry..........
> 
> Found a lovely sweet chilli balsamic vinegar to dip which was delicious......
> 
> Some lovely red wine for tonight too......candles are burning and it`s very cosy in here tonight. Planning to watch some Sweeney Todd tonight......gotta love some Johnny Depp.....I`ve never watched this movie, so hope we enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday evening.......


Your charcuterie looks lush, as always!!

The apps for the party were a success.....both platters were cleared!

I'm intriuged....why did Tom say he didn't recognize me from one photo to the other?




schumigirl said:


> I remember it like it was yesterday......
> 
> 
> 
> So, I didn`t realise Sweeney Todd the movie was musical version, yes, even the Johnny depp version....so, switched it off. Not for me, even with the gorgeous Mr Depp.....
> 
> Full from dinner……enjoying a glass or two of wine.
> 
> Im normally not a fan of fireworks in any form, but a lovely lady who lived in our village passed away a year ago today, so some Of the villagers are going to light sparklers at 9.30 tonight……we are a little away from them but the daughter gave us some sparklers to light, so we will……..heading out to do that now…..she was a lovely lady, so we’re happy to remember her this way.
> 
> Then, another glass of wine………


Sweet tribute...



Pumpkin1172 said:


> The boys came home empty handed , but spotted lots of animals.  Better luck tomorrow.
> 
> Went for a lovely walk as it was unusually warm.  Opened the windows to air out the house.  Did a few chores, and whipped up chicken and dumplings for dinner tonight.  It turned out great.  The dumplings were sooo fluffy.  I haven't made that in a few years.  I will have to remember to make it again.
> 
> And the warm strawberry rhubarb crumble with ice cream for dessert . I am STUFFED!!!  Tomorrow is a light eating day lol.
> 
> Think I'll work on my paint by number and put on a movie.  A great way to spend my evening!  View attachment 615815


DD started a paint by number over summer break....wish she would finish it, lol!



Realfoodfans said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Keisha oh yes love Angela Lansbury! Up there with Dick Van Dyke for Em and me.  The actress who took her part and the actor who took Mr Brown were both the star of the show.
> 
> Amazing special effects and scenery changes.  The bed actually flew and we really couldn’t work out how.  Same with her flying on her broomstick!  Children’s favourite part was under the sea with puppetry fish.
> 
> Made me realise how much we’ve missed live theatre.
> 
> J’aime I love the photo.  Hope she enjoys a wonderful party.
> 
> Pumpkin hope you enjoyed your walk.  Coffee and Baileys yum - I like it in hot chocolate!  When should you hear about your interview?
> 
> Charade so sorry to read back that you’re still sorting Mum issues.  Very impressed with your home renovations though.  You’ve progressed well with the work.
> 
> Beautiful morning here - bright and breezy.  Will cook brunch about 10 with eating out at 4 so only that meal to organise today.
> 
> Peaceful Sunday to you all.


Thank you, Real!  It was a great time!




Charade67 said:


> Good morning. Trying to get in a quick post before church.
> We had a fun night last night. Anyone here a fan of the show Anamaniacs? We went to a "concert" last night. It was some of the voice actors and composers for the show. It was a fun trip down memory lane.
> 
> Glad everything went well for the funeral. Hope your friend had a nice stay with you and  your family time goes well.
> 
> I'm loving the fall weather. It's just too bad it doesn't last longer.  I'm not looking forward to winter.
> 
> It's really frustrating since I live so far away. If I were in Georgia this would have been taken care of already.
> 
> I'm still using items I got before B was born.
> 
> So cool that you are still close with a friend from so long ago. I keep in touch with a couple of old friends on Facebook, but unfortunately we stopped being close ages ago.
> 
> I have been turning the heat on for a little while in the mornings. We are at that stage where we need heat in the morning, but air in the afternoon.
> 
> I just saw that she had a birthday very recently. 96 I think.
> 
> A classic. I haven't swatched it in years though.
> 
> 
> That sounds really cool. I watched the movie  when we first got Disney Plus. I would love to see it on stage.
> 
> Almost time to leave. A friend posted this on Facebook and I laughed more than I probably should have.
> 
> View attachment 615902


We are lucky to still be so close!  
We don't live terribly far from one another, our kids are the same age and get along super well, our husbands are two peas in a pod, our parents hang out together and still live in the city where we grew up.  All that helps...




Realfoodfans said:


> Lovely time with family today.  This is my new grandson.  He’s a quiet little chap so far.  Only 5 months old.  Does get a chuckle on occasionally!
> 
> View attachment 616009
> This is my granddaughter L with my nephews little one. Six months old today. She’s a little sweetheart.
> View attachment 616010
> It was lovely to be together.  Like to think Mum and Dad would be proud of how we are all doing.
> 
> Goodness though two consecutive days out and I’m home and in my pj’s!
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good weekend x


Beautiful memories!!  You have such cute grandchildren!




keishashadow said:


> Sitting in lobby watching it rain hoping room ready sooner be later as no going out in that mess. Told ‘it’s being disinfected’. That should be a good thing, I think
> 
> Drove up to resort on universal blvd & spied Publix.  Bingo. Then nyfd pizza. Boohoo closed. Then in same complex saw a place Carole recommended beths burgers. Better than five guys imo well except for fries that were still good. Hit the spot. Passed on the $2 cans of PBR did get a giggle haven’t seen that brew in years
> View attachment 616012
> 
> Feel the same but nothing interesting coming to my town
> 
> Whaaaat?  The Xmas show is also a classic
> 
> Oh no, now that ear worm theme song stuck in my head lol
> 
> Indeed


PBR is DHs favorite beer!!  He was drinking it on tap Saturday night at the 50th bday party.
I better keep quiet, or we will be hanging out at Beths Burgers while in Orlando, lol!



schumigirl said:


> Glad you enjoyed it! Yes, I loved the fries from Beth`s, I think I had the Cajun ones.....nice!! That`s the NYPD we like, better than the other one on the other side to Universal.
> 
> Yep, never watched anything Charlie Brown......lol.....am I still allowed into America after admitting that! Have fun........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watched The Woman in Black again.......what a dreary, depressing film.......horrible ending. Tom remembered it right at the end......ah, told you we`d seen it before......lol......will never watch it again....
> 
> Little bit of rain tonight, but not much. Should get out walking in the morning, weather looks ok.
> 
> Tonic water beckons.......


I've never heard of that movie....looked it up and saw that Harry Potter is in it, lol!




Lynne G said:


> Yay, Keisha had the Spirit made it there, and those fries look  good.  Like a burger place, so have to put that place on my list, as little one particularly likes a good burger and fries.
> 
> Such sweet pictures, Julie. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Oh yeah, we have watched those Snoopy holiday shows many years.  Same with Rudolf and Frosty Christmas ones.  Grew up with them and my kids did too.  Though have to say, older one said I’ll be 24 soon.  Where did the time go? I’m not getting old, right???!
> 
> And so, trash has gone out, and alarm has been set. No one felt like much for dinner, so made grilled cheese sandwiches with those freshly bought pickles. I tend to keep a jar of them in the refrigerator.
> 
> Sunday night relaxing. Yep. Made some tea, and enjoying it as to figure out what to watch on my little screen.


Yes, watched all those shows as well for years and years.

Do you remember a holiday show with Nester the donkey?  His donkey momma died during a snow storm sheltering him.
Apparently I cried and cried after watching it....so inconsolable that my babysitter had to call my parents home!




Charade67 said:


> Late night check in. I am probably going to be up for awhile. I wasn't feeling well after lunch today. We started to watch the race this afternoon, but I fell asleep almost immediately and woke up almost 3 hours later.
> 
> I could do without the wind too. Just a light breeze.
> 
> I've never seen the original. I would like to watch that movie again. I wonder if it is streaming somewhere. I need to look that up.
> 
> Glad you were able to spend time with family today. Sweet pictures of the grand children.
> 
> I didn't know they were still making it.
> The food looks good.
> 
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> I'm trying to find something on TV to hopefully fall asleep to. Normally  at this time I would be watching Murder, She Wrote, but Hallmark has started their all Christmas movie all day lineup.


This is probably not the norm, and some will be shocked.....I've never watched a Hallmark or Lifetime movie ever! in my life!  No interest on my part...



schumigirl said:


> Can you believe our Hallmark Christmas movie channel appeared in the listings July 1st this year! Other 6 months it`s just listed as Hallmark Lifetime movies or something similar......yep, July 1st!
> 
> Love MSW......watched one of my favourites yesterday when she visited US Hollywood and the story was set around the Psycho house......they do a very nice salute to Hitchcock right at the beginning as well as many nods to Psycho all through the episode.
> 
> I found I was bored with the original Gaslight, but, Charles Boyer makes the remake work so well as he is so sinister. But, yes, I`m sure at some point I`ll watch it again. The dvd is usually on sale somewhere for a few pounds, sure it`ll be the same over there, or it might be online somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like when it gets light we`ll be able to walk this morning, wind has died right down to next to nothing, might as well take advantage as weather has to suck later in the week. Although the weather on my phone is telling me it`s raining right now.....doesn`t look like it yet.
> 
> Sad to see James Michael Tyler who played the wonderful Gunther in Friends passed away yesterday, only 59 years old. Such a shame.
> 
> No ideas what we`ll eat tonight, but will be marinading some short ribs all day in ale to cook overnight in the slow cooker, that`ll be tomorrow nights dinner, but will have a look later and see what options we have for tonight. Maybe some spicy pulled pork.....
> 
> Going into the last week in October.....wow......can`t quite believe how fast this year is going by too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday  ​


I was sad about Gunther....he was an asset to that show




Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, Monday is here.  Back to that every early start, but that’s okay, I’m an early riser anyway.
> 
> Yay, back to shorts today. A one day close to 80, with that strong line of thunderstorms arriving later this evening, will drop the temps back over 20 degrees, with a very rainy Tuesday’s high being 60. And so, as the Fall starts to turn to Winter, we get these swings in temps. Though 60’s are the average highs this time of year.
> 
> Monday Morning wishes to the homies, a Marvelous one, yes?


You will be getting the storm that started here around supper yesterday, lasted all night and is finally heading out...it was a soaker.



Charade67 said:


> Good morning. Time to face another Monday.
> My Kohls cash became effective today, so I ordered a couple of things from B’s Christmas list.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we usually get a couple of weeks of Christmas in July ( or maybe it’s all of July), but then it goes back to regular programming until closer to Christmas. It would have been nice if they had waited at least until November to start them.


Good reminder to check if I have any Kohls cash.  I sometimes forget to use them...








We had a super time at my BFFs 50th party!  After the WI Badgers football team secured the win, the music came on and we danced and danced to all our favorites from our teen-- college years.  It's always so fun to hear those "classics" again!


DH is doing really well on his new health journey.  He lost 10 pounds already!  Gotta admit I'm a bit jealous...I have been mostly eating the same as him, and I've only lost 1, maybe 2 pounds.  
Dang hormones and metabolism!!  

Have a couple errands to run, and will go to they gym a bit later this morning.  Not much else on this dreary Monday...


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, but I’m glad the bulk of that rainy weather is in our overnight.  Saying about 1.75 inches to fall before it leaves Tuesday afternoon, Paris.  Soaker, yep.  Glad to hear party was so much fun.  Yeah, I think us later in life women have trouble with those pound loss.  But at least you may be feeling healthy, so that’s a good thing. 

Ugh,  not even quite lunchtime yet.  And only heard a peep from older one, as I think he has class in the afternoon.  Haven’t heard little one, but I know her class has already started and will be done after I leave for my lunchtime walk.  And yay, seems bright enough out, shorts and sunglasses.  Yay!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning. Time to face another Monday.
> My Kohls cash became effective today, so I ordered a couple of things from B’s Christmas list.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we usually get a couple of weeks of Christmas in July ( or maybe it’s all of July), but then it goes back to regular programming until closer to Christmas. It would have been nice if they had waited at least until November to start them.



I have to admit, much as though I adore anything Christmassy, I cannot get into those type of movies. I have tried, but maybe too sugary. Yes, even now is far too early even for me. 





J'aime Paris said:


> Thx!!  The party was a blast!
> 
> 
> I laughed when I read about your guys going in, out, in out....    DH does the same thing with all his fishing gear.  You'd think he was leaving for a month, not a week! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok Mac!  I can remind you of what you left behind....lucky gal!!
> We will reach a high of 51 today, overcast and rainy.
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, I have no idea about the haircut!   Was way toooooo busy trying to not be awkward in middle school, lol!!
> 
> 
> Your charcuterie looks lush, as always!!
> 
> The apps for the party were a success.....both platters were cleared!
> 
> I'm intriuged....why did Tom say he didn't recognize me from one photo to the other?
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet tribute...
> 
> 
> DD started a paint by number over summer break....wish she would finish it, lol!
> 
> 
> Thank you, Real!  It was a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> We are lucky to still be so close!
> We don't live terribly far from one another, our kids are the same age and get along super well, our husbands are two peas in a pod, our parents hang out together and still live in the city where we grew up.  All that helps...
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful memories!!  You have such cute grandchildren!
> 
> 
> 
> PBR is DHs favorite beer!!  He was drinking it on tap Saturday night at the 50th bday party.
> I better keep quiet, or we will be hanging out at Beths Burgers while in Orlando, lol!
> 
> 
> I've never heard of that movie....looked it up and saw that Harry Potter is in it, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, watched all those shows as well for years and years.
> 
> Do you remember a holiday show with Nester the donkey?  His donkey momma died during a snow storm sheltering him.
> Apparently I cried and cried after watching it....so inconsolable that my babysitter had to call my parents home!
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably not the norm, and some will be shocked.....I've never watched a Hallmark or Lifetime movie ever! in my life!  No interest on my part...
> 
> 
> I was sad about Gunther....he was an asset to that show
> 
> 
> 
> You will be getting the storm that started here around supper yesterday, lasted all night and is finally heading out...it was a soaker.
> 
> 
> Good reminder to check if I have any Kohls cash.  I sometimes forget to use them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a super time at my BFFs 50th party!  After the WI Badgers football team secured the win, the music came on and we danced and danced to all our favorites from our teen-- college years.  It's always so fun to hear those "classics" again!
> 
> 
> DH is doing really well on his new health journey.  He lost 10 pounds already!  Gotta admit I'm a bit jealous...I have been mostly eating the same as him, and I've only lost 1, maybe 2 pounds.
> Dang hormones and metabolism!!
> 
> Have a couple errands to run, and will go to they gym a bit later this morning.  Not much else on this dreary Monday...



Glad the party was such a success, it did sound a lot of fun....and someone else`s birthday is getting closer by the day........  

Good for your DH!!! Men.....it falls off of them somehow, you look fab as you are though! 

I think it was your hair Lori, it was very different the second time we met, and he expected it to be the same......again, men.....lol......

Beth`s Burgers are good!! We`ve been visiting there a few years now and it is just a bar type place, but service and food is excellent! We met "The" Beth last time and she was so lovely, got a picture of Tom with her, very nice lady. 

Yes, Daniel Radcliffe didn`t really carry it off....he is so identifiable as HP......but dreary movie all round. I`m the same Lori.....cannot get into those kind of movies, tried a Lifestyle one once.....that was enough!!! They seem to have a whole host of actors no one has ever heard of act in them......dreadful!!

Have a great day.......





Turned out the most beautiful day here. Sun was shining from early doors, so walking one way this morning we needed sunglasses as it was just so low this time of year. Got 7 miles in this morning and it was lovely, nice and quiet along the seafront. 

I`ve been asked to read at the library on Friday morning......Spooky Tales is the theme......it`s half term here so the littler ones will be there and dressed up in their Halloween costumes if they wish, should be fun as there are several of us reading throughout the day. Will be nice. 

Doing spicy pulled pork for dinner and parmentier potatoes with paprika and some salad, always a hit in our home. Not sure if everyone is going swimming tonight, but will check and serve smaller portions if they are. 

Hope Keisha is having a blast with her mister.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Yep, but I’m glad the bulk of that rainy weather is in our overnight.  Saying about 1.75 inches to fall before it leaves Tuesday afternoon, Paris.  Soaker, yep.  Glad to hear party was so much fun.  Yeah, I think us later in life women have trouble with those pound loss.  But at least you may be feeling healthy, so that’s a good thing.
> 
> Ugh,  not even quite lunchtime yet.  And only heard a peep from older one, as I think he has class in the afternoon.  Haven’t heard little one, but I know her class has already started and will be done after I leave for my lunchtime walk.  And yay, seems bright enough out, shorts and sunglasses.  Yay!


Sleeping better, I've noticed.  So that is a plus!

Enjoy that sunny walk!!



schumigirl said:


> I have to admit, much as though I adore anything Christmassy, I cannot get into those type of movies. I have tried, but maybe too sugary. Yes, even now is far too early even for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad the party was such a success, it did sound a lot of fun....and someone else`s birthday is getting closer by the day........
> 
> Good for your DH!!! Men.....it falls off of them somehow, you look fab as you are though!
> 
> I think it was your hair Lori, it was very different the second time we met, and he expected it to be the same......again, men.....lol......
> 
> Beth`s Burgers are good!! We`ve been visiting there a few years now and it is just a bar type place, but service and food is excellent! We met "The" Beth last time and she was so lovely, got a picture of Tom with her, very nice lady.
> 
> Yes, Daniel Radcliffe didn`t really carry it off....he is so identifiable as HP......but dreary movie all round. I`m the same Lori.....cannot get into those kind of movies, tried a Lifestyle one once.....that was enough!!! They seem to have a whole host of actors no one has ever heard of act in them......dreadful!!
> 
> Have a great day.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turned out the most beautiful day here. Sun was shining from early doors, so walking one way this morning we needed sunglasses as it was just so low this time of year. Got 7 miles in this morning and it was lovely, nice and quiet along the seafront.
> 
> I`ve been asked to read at the library on Friday morning......Spooky Tales is the theme......it`s half term here so the littler ones will be there and dressed up in their Halloween costumes if they wish, should be fun as there are several of us reading throughout the day. Will be nice.
> 
> Doing spicy pulled pork for dinner and parmentier potatoes with paprika and some salad, always a hit in our home. Not sure if everyone is going swimming tonight, but will check and serve smaller portions if they are.
> 
> Hope Keisha is having a blast with her mister.


Glad the party was such a success, it did sound a lot of fun....and someone else`s birthday is getting closer by the day........ 
I have no idea what you're talking about, lol!!


I do change my hair often, so that makes sense.  It's naturally wavy/kinda curly.  Sometimes I scrunch it to be extra curly, and sometimes I flatten it with the straightening iron.  I guess that does change the look of it quite a bit.

I need to check in with my library...I would really enjoy doing something like that.
Sounds so fun!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally getting a chance to stop in   

Had a quiet day at home.  Puttering around and just relaxing.  DH and ds got their moose...so they were busy all day.  It is now off getting processed for us.  It was easier to take it to someone to do it for us.  I told dh we may need to purchase another freezer just for that.  I am hoping I can find somewhere that has what I'm looking for in stock already  

It seems we have another mild day weather wise here.  It's not extremely warm and it's overcast.  But there is no wind.  I think when I get home from work, I'll head out for a walk, while it's light, then cook some dinner.  I'm sure ds's can wait until a little later to eat.  Dinner will be spaghetti ( spaghetti squash for me) and turkey meatballs with sauce and salad.   Dh is on the road again today.  So it's just myself and the boys all week.  He's off to a trade show in the beautiful city of Victoria (lucky duck) in British Columbia.  

Not sure what else my evening has in store...probably not much, since it's a Monday night

Have a great evening everyone...stay safe!!!!


----------



## Charade67

It was a dark and stormy night.......
We had some serious thunderstorms come through a couple of hours ago. Some of the people in the neighboring county are without power. 




J'aime Paris said:


> Do you remember a holiday show with Nester the donkey? His donkey momma died during a snow storm sheltering him.
> Apparently I cried and cried after watching it....so inconsolable that my babysitter had to call my parents home!


 I vaguely remember that one. Did he have abnormally long ears?



J'aime Paris said:


> This is probably not the norm, and some will be shocked.....I've never watched a Hallmark or Lifetime movie ever! in my life! No interest on my part...


I've seen exactly one Hallmark Christmas movie.  Some of the Lifetime movies are really weird looking. They seem to be doing a lot of movies about mentally disturbed people.



J'aime Paris said:


> Good reminder to check if I have any Kohls cash. I sometimes forget to use them...


 I had $50. Certainly didn't want to forget that. 



J'aime Paris said:


> DH is doing really well on his new health journey. He lost 10 pounds already! Gotta admit I'm a bit jealous...I have been mostly eating the same as him, and I've only lost 1, maybe 2 pounds.
> Dang hormones and metabolism!!


 Congrats to him. It seems so unfair that men seem to be able to lose more and faster. 



schumigirl said:


> I have to admit, much as though I adore anything Christmassy, I cannot get into those type of movies. I have tried, but maybe too sugary. Yes, even now is far too early even for me.


They all seem to be about the same anyway.





schumigirl said:


> I`ve been asked to read at the library on Friday morning......Spooky Tales is the theme......it`s half term here so the littler ones will be there and dressed up in their Halloween costumes if they wish, should be fun as there are several of us reading throughout the day. Will be nice.


That will be cool. I like seeing the little kids dressed up.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Not sure what else my evening has in store...probably not much, since it's a Monday night


Monday Night Football here. Two teams I care nothing about. 

I have a couple more Christmas gifts ordered. I'm still stuck on what kind of purse to get B. I wish she would give me some ideas.


----------



## bobbie68

everyone I just wanted to pop in and say hope all is well with everyone. I hope everyone is getting ready with their plans for Halloween, we have started too. The temperatures have cooled a bit and the pool temp,  so we use the spa more. I am sure there are trips being planned and taken so I hope everyone has a great time with it. Enjoy and stay safe.


----------



## macraven

Will you get many trick and treaters?

We get a lot in our HOA but this year not participating.
Most that trick and treat are not living in our area but come in by the car loads from outside of our section

The families in my area have children in high school and very few families have youngsters

Hope you are doing well Bobbie


----------



## bobbie68

macraven said:


> Will you get many trick and treaters?
> 
> We get a lot in our HOA but this year not participating.
> Most that trick and treat are not living in our area but come in by the car loads from outside of our section
> 
> The families in my area have children in high school and very few families have youngsters
> 
> Hope you are doing well Bobbie



Hi Mac
I am doing okay thank you for asking. I hope you are well too. Thanks again for going to the shows with us it was so much fun. Enjoyed meeting up with you.  I want to take the kids soon to see them.
I have been told we will get quite a few trick or treaters, we have about 300 houses in my community and quite a few with kids. The youngest is going to sit outside and hand out candy,  so that is cool. We did some light decorating this year outside, I never have for Halloween but it was requested. It is cute. 
My old house in CT was the same way. We had a lot of kids from other areas and older ones too. A lot of times they were rude.  We really didn't participate much. I totally undersatand about skipping it.
Curl up with a blanket and watch some halloween movies, after TWD, that is what we are going to do  .


----------



## Lynne G

Yay! The day Mac may want to enjoy some Taco Bell dinner.

Woot, Keisha may be passing that taco truck too. Tacos for you?

A good morning to Schumi, Julie, Mac, and Metro.  Maybe even Charade too, as up this early hour with me, Mac, Metro and Charade.  Almost lunchtime for Schumi and Julie.  

Yay, Bobbie post. Hope you are feeling good today, and was nice to enjoy some meals with you and your DH. We average anywhere from 10 to 20 kids on Halloween. I like sitting out on our stoop handing out the candy. We also carve our pumpkins when I’m done work. That can take us enough time, we are barely back inside before the young kids start to come. But I enjoy seeing the carved pumpkins all lighted up.

And so, those thunderstorms did a quick loss of power, and it’s still raining now.  Just a lighter rain as this rainy weather radar cell moves to the Northeast.  But we’re not done with the rain,  Weather guy said not clearing until the afternoon, then a cloud covered after that and more rain to fall throughout the evening and overnight.  But waking up tomorrow, it should be dry, with partly cloudy day predicted for our Wednesday.  But hope, as Thursday to be a gloriously sunny day.  But this time of year, it doesn’t make it feel as warm. Thursday’s high is 62.  Yeah pants and sunglasses.  But today, pants and an umbrella ️.

A most terrific Taco Tuesday homies. Hope this finds you happy, healthy and enjoying this Tuesday.

Ooh more tea.  Why yes.


----------



## keishashadow

Waiting for the better half to ride & shine. We did the four houses Sunday but the weather really took a turn. When the warnings blare landspouts sighted in immediate area, time to
Call it a night. Looks like Thursday may be bit of washout too. those living here will appreciate the cold front I’m sure! Enjoy

Lovely day at MK yesterday

Ain’t I special

another Carole recommendation for our multi day forays of nearby U offsite dining bing
Toojays, great little Jewish style deli. Rare as hens teeth in my area, no idea they had any in Orlando. Will be back, quite the extensive menu
One of the better French onion soups I’ve had
mr Enjoyed his roast beef on brioche, Shepard’s pie was good, not as I prefer. It’s a subjective sort

the killer chocolate cake was just that, mr loved. He couldn’t plow thru it so rich & dense. Turns out they fly in their cakes from their own bakery in NYC area. The cheesecake used ricotta, it suffered from the flash freezing, was a bit crumbly/drier than most but, still hit the spot  


Lynne G said:


> those fries look  good. Like a burger place, so have to put that place on my list, as little one particularly likes a good burger and fries.


I’m so picky re burgers, either basic mcd double cheeseburger or ‘a good one’. Five guys closest to what I make at home.  Think these ones beat theirs. Just not all in on the fries


Charade67 said:


> wasn't feeling well after lunch today


Maybe lunch. Hope ok now


J'aime Paris said:


> PBR is DHs favorite beer!! He was drinking it on tap Saturday night at the 50th bday party.


Lol when I met the mr he was drinking Milwaukee’s best   As he put it, after a few they all taste the same. . He grabbed the beer at grocery store & snuck in Coors.  Told him it’s all his  


Pumpkin1172 said:


> DH and ds got their moose.


Not squirrel.  Congrats. Inquiring minds wonder how one goes about cooking it  gamey tasting like deer?


Charade67 said:


> I've seen exactly one Hallmark Christmas movie. Some of the Lifetime movies are really weird looking. They seem to be doing a lot of movies about mentally disturbed people.


Will file it under something for everyone, have at it. I’ve never gotten thru a single one of either of their offerings. Reminded me of those harlequin romance books, not meant as a compliment 


macraven said:


> Will you get many trick and treaters?
> 
> We get a lot in our HOA but this year not participating.
> Most that trick and treat are not living in our area but come in by the car loads from outside of our section
> 
> The families in my area have children in high school and very few families have youngsters


I understand that sentiment. not sure I’d want to answer the door if home alone either, even tho our town has been starting it in daylight at 5 pm last few years

the majority of kids that show up at our house aren’t local. I bought enough for 300 kids this year with mr’s stash on standby. 

Many of the parents when chatting do mention where they live (various nearby towns) 

We now have parents with little ones who comment they came as kids. fondly remember our outdoor display & look forward to seeing how we switch it up every year  


Lynne G said:


> And so, those thunderstorms did a quick loss of power, and it’s still raining now. Just a lighter rain as this rainy weather radar cell moves to the Northeast.


Losing power is dreadful, especially in winter   Those freezing, wet snows play such havoc   Please let it be an easy winter!


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody   

Well...I had a long post written out with pics and it wouldn't let me post for some reason...then it went poof and disappeared.

I can't believe how far behind I was...so I'm back and playing catchup.  

We had a great time at HHN and have been permanently spoiled by doing a private RIP tour so now we plan to do it every year...better start saving now.

We're giving each other a Christmas and New Year's trip for Christmas and since it's so expensive to stay onsite we decided to stay at a friend's 3 bedroom condo for a fraction of the price and lots more room.  It's close enough to WDW to watch fireworks from the balcony so it's all good.  It will be the same cast of characters as our last trip, me, Danielle, Trey and our friend Tammy.  Here's a pic of us at MK.


Sorry we weren't able to meet up with anyone this trip but maybe next time for sure.  I think this was the last time we will stay at 3 different resorts.  There's just too much moving involved.

So happy my Braves made it to the World Series and looking forward to seeing the game tonight.  The kids gave me a night at the Omni Hotel at the Battery for Mother's Day this year which checked off an item on my bucket list.  We stayed in a balcony room overlooking the ballpark and it was awesome to watch the game from our room.

oops, work just called for the second time this week and wanted me to work on my day off...nope, not going to happen.

I know I had other quotes and stuff but I guess I'll skip it and shout out to Carole, so glad you're finally getting to go back to your happy place, mac, keisha, Lynne, Robo, Charade, Bobbie, disxuni. monyk, Metro, pumpkin, RFF, Paris, buckeev, and anyone else I missed.

Hope you have a wonderful day and take care.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Keisha with that score!   And yep, we ate a Toojays, as that type of deli we have two near us.  I’m a huge fan of Jewish corn beef and pastrami.  A shame the cheesecake was not as good.  I like both, a Jewish style one and Italian one.  We tend to buy the cheesecakes only at the one Jewish deli and the one Italian bakery.  None better, we’ve found.  

Yay, a Tink post! Yay for having HHN fun and baseball fun, Yep, I’m spoiled too. Always want to tour HHN with a private RIP tour. No better way.

And so, back to routine for me too.


----------



## macraven

Vicki we watched the Braves all season 

knew it was their time to finally shine!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally getting a chance to stop in
> 
> Had a quiet day at home.  Puttering around and just relaxing.  DH and ds got their moose...so they were busy all day.  It is now off getting processed for us.  It was easier to take it to someone to do it for us.  I told dh we may need to purchase another freezer just for that.  I am hoping I can find somewhere that has what I'm looking for in stock already
> 
> It seems we have another mild day weather wise here.  It's not extremely warm and it's overcast.  But there is no wind.  I think when I get home from work, I'll head out for a walk, while it's light, then cook some dinner.  I'm sure ds's can wait until a little later to eat.  Dinner will be spaghetti ( spaghetti squash for me) and turkey meatballs with sauce and salad.   Dh is on the road again today.  So it's just myself and the boys all week.  He's off to a trade show in the beautiful city of Victoria (lucky duck) in British Columbia.
> 
> Not sure what else my evening has in store...probably not much, since it's a Monday night
> 
> Have a great evening everyone...stay safe!!!!


Yay!!  Congrats to the hunters!  I cannot even imagine how many pounds of meat that will be..




bobbie68 said:


> everyone I just wanted to pop in and say hope all is well with everyone. I hope everyone is getting ready with their plans for Halloween, we have started too. The temperatures have cooled a bit and the pool temp,  so we use the spa more. I am sure there are trips being planned and taken so I hope everyone has a great time with it. Enjoy and stay safe.


Hi Bobbie!  Glad you're well!



bobbie68 said:


> Hi Mac
> I am doing okay thank you for asking. I hope you are well too. Thanks again for going to the shows with us it was so much fun. Enjoyed meeting up with you.  I want to take the kids soon to see them.
> I have been told we will get quite a few trick or treaters, we have about 300 houses in my community and quite a few with kids. The youngest is going to sit outside and hand out candy,  so that is cool. We did some light decorating this year outside, I never have for Halloween but it was requested. It is cute.
> My old house in CT was the same way. We had a lot of kids from other areas and older ones too. A lot of times they were rude.  We really didn't participate much. I totally undersatand about skipping it.
> Curl up with a blanket and watch some halloween movies, after TWD, that is what we are going to do  .


We stopped a few years ago as well.  Our entire subdivision is about 26 houses.  And one year we had over a hundred kids, brought by the car load, and many fairly old for t-o-t.  Wasn't prepared with enough candy and had to turn the light out.



Lynne G said:


> View attachment 616475
> 
> Yay! The day Mac may want to enjoy some Taco Bell dinner.
> 
> Woot, Keisha may be passing that taco truck too. Tacos for you?
> 
> A good morning to Schumi, Julie, Mac, and Metro.  Maybe even Charade too, as up this early hour with me, Mac, Metro and Charade.  Almost lunchtime for Schumi and Julie.
> 
> Yay, Bobbie post. Hope you are feeling good today, and was nice to enjoy some meals with you and your DH. We average anywhere from 10 to 20 kids on Halloween. I like sitting out on our stoop handing out the candy. We also carve our pumpkins when I’m done work. That can take us enough time, we are barely back inside before the young kids start to come. But I enjoy seeing the carved pumpkins all lighted up.
> 
> And so, those thunderstorms did a quick loss of power, and it’s still raining now.  Just a lighter rain as this rainy weather radar cell moves to the Northeast.  But we’re not done with the rain,  Weather guy said not clearing until the afternoon, then a cloud covered after that and more rain to fall throughout the evening and overnight.  But waking up tomorrow, it should be dry, with partly cloudy day predicted for our Wednesday.  But hope, as Thursday to be a gloriously sunny day.  But this time of year, it doesn’t make it feel as warm. Thursday’s high is 62.  Yeah pants and sunglasses.  But today, pants and an umbrella .
> 
> A most terrific Taco Tuesday homies. Hope this finds you happy, healthy and enjoying this Tuesday.
> 
> Ooh more tea.  Why yes.


Yes, those storms were nasty!  Even when they passed, we still had so much wind.  It was a very blustery walk with the dogs.  
The sun is out today, but the cooler temps remain...Fall is here to stay



keishashadow said:


> Waiting for the better half to ride & shine. We did the four houses Sunday but the weather really took a turn. When the warnings blare landspouts sighted in immediate area, time to
> Call it a night. Looks like Thursday may be bit of washout too. those living here will appreciate the cold front I’m sure! Enjoy
> 
> Lovely day at MK yesterday
> 
> View attachment 616493Ain’t I special
> 
> another Carole recommendation for our multi day forays of nearby U offsite dining bing
> Toojays, great little Jewish style deli. Rare as hens teeth in my area, no idea they had any in Orlando. Will be back, quite the extensive menu
> View attachment 616494One of the better French onion soups I’ve had
> View attachment 616495mr Enjoyed his roast beef on brioche, Shepard’s pie was good, not as I prefer. It’s a subjective sort
> 
> View attachment 616496the killer chocolate cake was just that, mr loved. He couldn’t plow thru it so rich & dense. Turns out they fly in their cakes from their own bakery in NYC area. The cheesecake used ricotta, it suffered from the flash freezing, was a bit crumbly/drier than most but, still hit the spot
> 
> I’m so picky re burgers, either basic mcd double cheeseburger or ‘a good one’. Five guys closest to what I make at home.  Think these ones beat theirs. Just not all in on the fries
> 
> Maybe lunch. Hope ok now
> 
> Lol when I met the mr he was drinking Milwaukee’s best  As he put it, after a few they all taste the same. . He grabbed the beer at grocery store & snuck in Coors.  Told him it’s all his
> 
> Not squirrel.  Congrats. Inquiring minds wonder how one goes about cooking it  gamey tasting like deer?
> 
> Will file it under something for everyone, have at it. I’ve never gotten thru a single one of either of their offerings. Reminded me of those harlequin romance books, not meant as a compliment
> 
> I understand that sentiment. not sure I’d want to answer the door if home alone either, even tho our town has been starting it in daylight at 5 pm last few years
> 
> the majority of kids that show up at our house aren’t local. I bought enough for 300 kids this year with mr’s stash on standby.
> 
> Many of the parents when chatting do mention where they live (various nearby towns)
> 
> We now have parents with little ones who comment they came as kids. fondly remember our outdoor display & look forward to seeing how we switch it up every year
> 
> Losing power is dreadful, especially in winter   Those freezing, wet snows play such havoc   Please let it be an easy winter!


Congrats on the 999,999!  

Oh yes, Milwaukee's Best is still around!  When DH can't find PBR, "cold and yellow" will do, lol!

I will second that....Please let it be an easy winter!

Enjoy your time in Orlando!!!!!  Loving the photos/updates!





Charade67 said:


> It was a dark and stormy night.......
> We had some serious thunderstorms come through a couple of hours ago. Some of the people in the neighboring county are without power.
> 
> 
> I vaguely remember that one. Did he have abnormally long ears?
> 
> I've seen exactly one Hallmark Christmas movie.  Some of the Lifetime movies are really weird looking. They seem to be doing a lot of movies about mentally disturbed people.
> 
> I had $50. Certainly didn't want to forget that.
> 
> Congrats to him. It seems so unfair that men seem to be able to lose more and faster.
> 
> 
> They all seem to be about the same anyway.
> 
> View attachment 616401
> 
> That will be cool. I like seeing the little kids dressed up.
> 
> 
> Monday Night Football here. Two teams I care nothing about.
> 
> I have a couple more Christmas gifts ordered. I'm still stuck on what kind of purse to get B. I wish she would give me some ideas.


Ha!!  That plot generator is really funny!  I should forward it to my Hallmark movie loving friend, lol!!!











Enjoying some coffee in my PJs.  Soon I'll change for my Pilates class.  Thinking of going to a second class this week, we will see.

Did some online Xmas shopping last night.  Not nearly as fun as actual shopping, for me.  But convenience of staying home on a cold evening won out.  

Chicken again tonight....this is a reoccurring theme in this 'healthy household'.  Think I'm gonna grow feathers and cluck soon....    At least I have some really wonderful veggies to roast on the side.  I keep switching those around.  
Weird thing, DH doesn't seem the least bit phased about eating the same stuff over and over....


----------



## J'aime Paris

tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Well...I had a long post written out with pics and it wouldn't let me post for some reason...then it went poof and disappeared.
> 
> I can't believe how far behind I was...so I'm back and playing catchup.
> 
> We had a great time at HHN and have been permanently spoiled by doing a private RIP tour so now we plan to do it every year...better start saving now.
> 
> We're giving each other a Christmas and New Year's trip for Christmas and since it's so expensive to stay onsite we decided to stay at a friend's 3 bedroom condo for a fraction of the price and lots more room.  It's close enough to WDW to watch fireworks from the balcony so it's all good.  It will be the same cast of characters as our last trip, me, Danielle, Trey and our friend Tammy.  Here's a pic of us at MK.
> View attachment 616504
> 
> Sorry we weren't able to meet up with anyone this trip but maybe next time for sure.  I think this was the last time we will stay at 3 different resorts.  There's just too much moving involved.
> 
> So happy my Braves made it to the World Series and looking forward to seeing the game tonight.  The kids gave me a night at the Omni Hotel at the Battery for Mother's Day this year which checked off an item on my bucket list.  We stayed in a balcony room overlooking the ballpark and it was awesome to watch the game from our room.
> View attachment 616508
> oops, work just called for the second time this week and wanted me to work on my day off...nope, not going to happen.
> 
> I know I had other quotes and stuff but I guess I'll skip it and shout out to Carole, so glad you're finally getting to go back to your happy place, mac, keisha, Lynne, Robo, Charade, Bobbie, disxuni. monyk, Metro, pumpkin, RFF, Paris, buckeev, and anyone else I missed.
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful day and take care.


I think we were posting at the same time...

That is the neatest photo overlooking the ball park!!!  You really cannot get any closer!

Also a very nice group picture too!  Always nice when another trip is on the horizon!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, coffee drinking Paris. Enjoy your class this morning.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Waiting for the better half to ride & shine. We did the four houses Sunday but the weather really took a turn. When the warnings blare landspouts sighted in immediate area, time to
> Call it a night. Looks like Thursday may be bit of washout too. those living here will appreciate the cold front I’m sure! Enjoy
> 
> Lovely day at MK yesterday
> 
> View attachment 616493Ain’t I special
> 
> another Carole recommendation for our multi day forays of nearby U offsite dining bing
> Toojays, great little Jewish style deli. Rare as hens teeth in my area, no idea they had any in Orlando. Will be back, quite the extensive menu
> View attachment 616494One of the better French onion soups I’ve had
> View attachment 616495mr Enjoyed his roast beef on brioche, Shepard’s pie was good, not as I prefer. It’s a subjective sort
> 
> View attachment 616496the killer chocolate cake was just that, mr loved. He couldn’t plow thru it so rich & dense. Turns out they fly in their cakes from their own bakery in NYC area. The cheesecake used ricotta, it suffered from the flash freezing, was a bit crumbly/drier than most but, still hit the spot
> 
> I’m so picky re burgers, either basic mcd double cheeseburger or ‘a good one’. Five guys closest to what I make at home.  Think these ones beat theirs. Just not all in on the fries
> 
> Maybe lunch. Hope ok now
> 
> Lol when I met the mr he was drinking Milwaukee’s best  As he put it, after a few they all taste the same. . He grabbed the beer at grocery store & snuck in Coors.  Told him it’s all his
> 
> Not squirrel.  Congrats. Inquiring minds wonder how one goes about cooking it  gamey tasting like deer?
> 
> Will file it under something for everyone, have at it. I’ve never gotten thru a single one of either of their offerings. Reminded me of those harlequin romance books, not meant as a compliment
> 
> I understand that sentiment. not sure I’d want to answer the door if home alone either, even tho our town has been starting it in daylight at 5 pm last few years
> 
> the majority of kids that show up at our house aren’t local. I bought enough for 300 kids this year with mr’s stash on standby.
> 
> Many of the parents when chatting do mention where they live (various nearby towns)
> 
> We now have parents with little ones who comment they came as kids. fondly remember our outdoor display & look forward to seeing how we switch it up every year
> 
> Losing power is dreadful, especially in winter   Those freezing, wet snows play such havoc   Please let it be an easy winter!



Happy to hear you enjoyed Toojays......we`ve been going there for many years and have banged on about it a lot.....food is so good and service is always friendly. I didn`t know that about the bakery items though, interesting to know. I haven`t had the cheesecake as I hate ricotta, but, yes, Tom had the chocolate cake and couldn`t finish it. Such a lovely selection though. 

I`m always happy to recommend somewhere on the Dis........

I think Coors is one of the few beers I`ll drink I`ll get my coat!

Enjoy your pool time and tonight.......






tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Well...I had a long post written out with pics and it wouldn't let me post for some reason...then it went poof and disappeared.
> 
> I can't believe how far behind I was...so I'm back and playing catchup.
> 
> We had a great time at HHN and have been permanently spoiled by doing a private RIP tour so now we plan to do it every year...better start saving now.
> 
> We're giving each other a Christmas and New Year's trip for Christmas and since it's so expensive to stay onsite we decided to stay at a friend's 3 bedroom condo for a fraction of the price and lots more room.  It's close enough to WDW to watch fireworks from the balcony so it's all good.  It will be the same cast of characters as our last trip, me, Danielle, Trey and our friend Tammy.  Here's a pic of us at MK.
> View attachment 616504
> 
> Sorry we weren't able to meet up with anyone this trip but maybe next time for sure.  I think this was the last time we will stay at 3 different resorts.  There's just too much moving involved.
> 
> So happy my Braves made it to the World Series and looking forward to seeing the game tonight.  The kids gave me a night at the Omni Hotel at the Battery for Mother's Day this year which checked off an item on my bucket list.  We stayed in a balcony room overlooking the ballpark and it was awesome to watch the game from our room.
> View attachment 616508
> oops, work just called for the second time this week and wanted me to work on my day off...nope, not going to happen.
> 
> I know I had other quotes and stuff but I guess I'll skip it and shout out to Carole, so glad you're finally getting to go back to your happy place, mac, keisha, Lynne, Robo, Charade, Bobbie, disxuni. monyk, Metro, pumpkin, RFF, Paris, buckeev, and anyone else I missed.
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful day and take care.



Lovely picture of you all Vicki....and glad the trip was such a success. 

I`m being tempted by the RIP tour next year.....never fancied it, as we prefer to go many nights for less time....but if my dates match up, we may just be doing one. 

That was a lovely Mother`s Day gift....you have lovely kids!! And yes, what a view.....

Good to see you Vicki, and enjoy that day off.......





J'aime Paris said:


> Yay!!  Congrats to the hunters!  I cannot even imagine how many pounds of meat that will be..
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bobbie!  Glad you're well!
> 
> 
> We stopped a few years ago as well.  Our entire subdivision is about 26 houses.  And one year we had over a hundred kids, brought by the car load, and many fairly old for t-o-t.  Wasn't prepared with enough candy and had to turn the light out.
> 
> 
> Yes, those storms were nasty!  Even when they passed, we still had so much wind.  It was a very blustery walk with the dogs.
> The sun is out today, but the cooler temps remain...Fall is here to stay
> 
> 
> Congrats on the 999,999!
> 
> Oh yes, Milwaukee's Best is still around!  When DH can't find PBR, "cold and yellow" will do, lol!
> 
> I will second that....Please let it be an easy winter!
> 
> Enjoy your time in Orlando!!!!!  Loving the photos/updates!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!!  That plot generator is really funny!  I should forward it to my Hallmark movie loving friend, lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 616517
> 
> Enjoying some coffee in my PJs.  Soon I'll change for my Pilates class.  Thinking of going to a second class this week, we will see.
> 
> Did some online Xmas shopping last night.  Not nearly as fun as actual shopping, for me.  But convenience of staying home on a cold evening won out.
> 
> Chicken again tonight....this is a reoccurring theme in this 'healthy household'.  Think I'm gonna grow feathers and cluck soon....    At least I have some really wonderful veggies to roast on the side.  I keep switching those around.
> Weird thing, DH doesn't seem the least bit phased about eating the same stuff over and over....



lol......I can hear you clucking from here......we love chicken as long as it`s not a chicken nugget dish.......so many options to do with it. Enjoy the challenge.....

Yes, I`ve done some more online shopping this year than usual......ideal really, but I know what you mean.

Have fun at the pilates class......




Charade.....I lost your quote......that meme was so accurate!!! And described them to a tee!! 






We`re having beef short ribs tonight, I cooked them overnight last night after marinading all day yesterday, the aroma was delicious coming downstairs this morning, can`t wait to shread and reheat them later, cooked them in Old Peculiar Ale, bits and pieces and home made beef stock.....lush! 

Busy day today, but it`s so cold. Heating is on and a winter warming dish with creamy mashed potatoes will go down well tonight. I do like wearing new winter coats and boots though.......only upside of cold weather.......

Picked up a couple of duck breasts at a butcher we visited to stock up this morning, quite a journey to this one, but their produce is fabulous. Will have that tomorrow in either a Chinese dish or good old 1970`s dish with cherry sauce.......love it!! Long as it`s pink to rare we don`t really care what flavour it has.


----------



## Robo56

Good Tuesday morning Sans family 









Pumpkin1172 said:


> That sucks your water heater broke. At least you were able to replace it easily. I know that supply is low for those items. Dh is struggling to find certain items when estimating/completing jobs due to a lack of many things like water heaters, furnaces, toilets, air conditioners and many other items. The supply chain is definitely struggling to keep up with demand.



Thankfully the plumbing business we use is local and they had enough water heaters in stock to come out and replace it. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I have to push all the buttons too  That is the best part of looking at them!!!! I'm glad your ds and family were safe. It is scary when things like that happen in your backyard. We always think it won't happen close to us...and then boom.



I always push the buttons on the Halloween animatronic displays. i love to see how the animatronics work.....LOL




J'aime Paris said:


> DDs night out with friends was 'a blast', according to her! They started with axe throwing, and then bar hopped all around the downtown.
> I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw this picture...
> Back on the dreaded Bull!! The same bull where DD ended up with a broken finger on graduation week....
> Thankfully, the night ended without incident....



Looks like she had a great time with friends celebrating her birthday. 




Realfoodfans said:


> Lovely time with family today. This is my new grandson. He’s a quiet little chap so far. Only 5 months old. Does get a chuckle on occasionally!



What a cute little fella. I’am so glad you have been able to get together with family again. 



Realfoodfans said:


> This is my granddaughter L with my nephews little one. Six months old today. She’s a little sweetheart.



Looks like L is enjoying holding her baby cousin.


Charade I hope you are able to get the money issue settled with your aunt. It is so sad when family members abuse their position with other family members when money is involved.


Pumpkin glad to hear the borders are open to our Canadian friends to travel. 


Schumi your charcuterie board looked yummy. 

That was so nice of you to pull together a Halloween celebration for the local Children this coming weekend. I’am sure they will be thrilled. 



Tink so good to see you post. What a nice photo. So glad to hear you all had a nice trip. Wow......that’s a nice view from your hotel of the ballgame. Happy to hear you have a trip back to Orlando for Christmas celebration.

Charade I like the new porch lights. Sounds like you are nearing the end of your remodel. 

Bobbie68 good to hear from you. I enjoyed our meet up and dinner. I hope you and the family are doing well.

Lynne hope the tea is warm and Tasty this morning. 

Keisha glad to hear you and your Mr made it safely to O town. Hope the weather cooperates better for the rest of your trip. Enjoy yourselves. 


Mac it is hit or miss here for Trick or Treaters.  Sometimes there are more. Just depends. I always have plenty of candy to hand out.......LOL...now that I said that I will get slammed this year with Trick or Treaters......LOL


The heat is on here. High today will only be 61 and the low will be 41 tonight. 

Grandson came by to help put the banana trees in the garage and roll up the garden hoses yesterday evening. I made him a nice meatloaf dinner. He likes meatloaf. I also made him some Chocolate chip cookies to take home. He is so sweet. He comes by to help us with some of the heavy outdoor things. It helps us and it’s a way for him to make some money and for us to spend some precious time with him.

I went to see his football game this past Friday. His high school is in the sectional playoffs. They won their game Friday. Their next game is this Friday in Brazil Indiana. It’s about 3 hours North of here. Not sure If I will make that game or not. Will see.

Going to do a little window cleaning today. 

I have been working on granddaughters wedding album. 

My Halloween party is Sunday so trying to finalize menu. I did order some Halloween desserts from a local bakery to help with the food. 

I see the massage therapist this afternoon. So that will be welcome after a few outdoor projects I have this morning. 

The trees are turning red, orange and yellow. The weather is cool and the wind mildly brisk. A beautiful Fall day. Halloween weather for sure.

Have a great Tuesday everyone.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

A quick Tuesday morning stop in!

My pile of papers is smaller today, so I will stretch it out a bit.  Not sure what I will find to keep me busy today.  I always seem to find something.  

Went for my walk last night as soon as I got home.  It was a little chilly.  Soon I will need to add gloves and my headband to keep my ears warm  Honestly, we are doing good that it's Oct 26 and we have no snow yet. The forecast is calling for freezing rain tomorrow   But then a little nicer again for the rest of the week.  



Charade67 said:


> It was a dark and stormy night.......
> We had some serious thunderstorms come through a couple of hours ago. Some of the people in the neighboring county are without power.


Yikes...that sounds like some pretty serious storms.  I'm glad your still have power.  I hope you have a good day at work today.  


bobbie68 said:


> everyone I just wanted to pop in and say hope all is well with everyone. I hope everyone is getting ready with their plans for Halloween, we have started too. The temperatures have cooled a bit and the pool temp, so we use the spa more. I am sure there are trips being planned and taken so I hope everyone has a great time with it. Enjoy and stay safe.


 Enjoy that beautiful Florida weather!!!!


macraven said:


> We get a lot in our HOA but this year not participating.
> Most that trick and treat are not living in our area but come in by the car loads from outside of our section


I don't blame you for not participating.   There are a few here that don't either.  


Lynne G said:


> But we’re not done with the rain, Weather guy said not clearing until the afternoon, then a cloud covered after that and more rain to fall throughout the evening and overnight. But waking up tomorrow, it should be dry, with partly cloudy day predicted for our Wednesday. But hope, as Thursday to be a gloriously sunny day. But this time of year, it doesn’t make it feel as warm. Thursday’s high is 62. Yeah pants and sunglasses. But today, pants and an umbrella .


It must be that time of year.  


keishashadow said:


> Waiting for the better half to ride & shine. We did the four houses Sunday but the weather really took a turn. When the warnings blare landspouts sighted in immediate area, time to
> Call it a night. Looks like Thursday may be bit of washout too. those living here will appreciate the cold front I’m sure! Enjoy


Have fun!!!!!


keishashadow said:


> Not squirrel. Congrats. Inquiring minds wonder how one goes about cooking it gamey tasting like deer?


LOL...not squirrel lol.  We are a little redneck   I will have to work on that a bit.  It's been a few years again since we had been lucky enough to get a big animal.  They were done " rutting" which makes them taste less gamey.  We also hang it, which helps and makes it super tender. - kind of like a good cut of steak.  I have a few ideas in mind to hide the gameyness of it.  Sauces, casseroles ( @ss in a pan as we call it lol) stews, and I'll be experimenting with the roasts.  I'm not a big roast fan...so those will be the hardest for me to cook.  


tink1957 said:


> So happy my Braves made it to the World Series and looking forward to seeing the game tonight. The kids gave me a night at the Omni Hotel at the Battery for Mother's Day this year which checked off an item on my bucket list. We stayed in a balcony room overlooking the ballpark and it was awesome to watch the game from our room.


What an amazing gift!!!!!


J'aime Paris said:


> Chicken again tonight....this is a reoccurring theme in this 'healthy household'. Think I'm gonna grow feathers and cluck soon.... At least I have some really wonderful veggies to roast on the side. I keep switching those around.
> Weird thing, DH doesn't seem the least bit phased about eating the same stuff over and over....


We have come to embrace our feathered friend lol for meals.  You will find more ways to prepare it 


schumigirl said:


> Picked up a couple of duck breasts at a butcher we visited to stock up this morning, quite a journey to this one, but their produce is fabulous. Will have that tomorrow in either a Chinese dish or good old 1970`s dish with cherry sauce.......love it!! Long as it`s pink to rare we don`t really care what flavour it has.


I have only had duck once...and I didn't make it.  What I did have, I liked, but I'm too scared to try to make it on my own.  


Robo56 said:


> Grandson came by to help put the banana trees in the garage and roll up the garden hoses yesterday evening. I made him a nice meatloaf dinner. He likes meatloaf. I also made him some Chocolate chip cookies to take home. He is so sweet. He comes by to help us with some of the heavy outdoor things. It helps us and it’s a way for him to make some money and for us to spend some precious time with him.


You are an awesome Grammie!!!!!  Of course he will help you if you pay him with COOKIES!!!!!!!  It's great you are such an involved grandparent.  That doesn't always happen.  It is the one thing that both dh and I are striving to do - and want to do!  We have experienced first hand at grandparents who don't do that - and everyone looses out.  It was the one thing that we don't want our grandkids to experience.  

Well, I should get shuffling some papers.  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!


----------



## bobbie68

Lynne G said:


> Yay, Bobbie post. Hope you are feeling good today, and was nice to enjoy some meals with you and your DH. We average anywhere from 10 to 20 kids on Halloween. I like sitting out on our stoop handing out the candy. We also carve our pumpkins when I’m done work. That can take us enough time, we are barely back inside before the young kids start to come. But I enjoy seeing the carved pumpkins all lighted up.



Hi Lynne thank you, it's a busy day but okay. We enjoyed having a few meals with you too, got to eat at some of my favorite and new favorite places. Look forward to the next meet up. Wow you don't get a lot of kids, I used to like giving it out but I am also good with one of  the kids taking over. We used to carve pumpkins every year, last year was the first time we didn't. It looks like this year is a miss too. Usually the kids will ask but it was crickets this year. They were more concerned with decorating.
Glad your thunderstorms are over. Enjoy those cups of tea.



tink1957 said:


> I know I had other quotes and stuff but I guess I'll skip it and shout out to Carole, so glad you're finally getting to go back to your happy place, mac, keisha, Lynne, Robo, Charade, Bobbie, disxuni. monyk, Metro, pumpkin, RFF, Paris, buckeev, and anyone else I missed.



Hi Tink, sorry I missed you this time, I hope to visit with you next time around. Glad that you had a nice trip and that you are doing good. Nice pic you posted!!



J'aime Paris said:


> Hi Bobbie! Glad you're well!





J'aime Paris said:


> We stopped a few years ago as well. Our entire subdivision is about 26 houses. And one year we had over a hundred kids, brought by the car load, and many fairly old for t-o-t. Wasn't prepared with enough candy and had to turn the light out.


Hi Lori thank you and I hope you are too. When you come down you can send me a pm if you have time would love to meet up. I am a little nervous about how many kids will come and I don't want to run out of candy, but also don't want a lot left over. I figure we will see how it is this year then decide on the next. It's hard because my street has about 15 houses and eveyone  gives out candy, and I don't want to be the new "grinch" on the street. Before the pandemic the families on this street did a lot of get togethers outside, and are very close. We will see if at some point in the future it comes back. The car loads of older kids make me a little nervous.



Robo56 said:


> Bobbie68 good to hear from you. I enjoyed our meet up and dinner. I hope you and the family are doing well.


Hi Robbie and thank you, I enjoyed our dinner and chatting afterwards with Lynne. Sapphire was such a nice place to do it. We are going good thank you and I wish all the best to yours and are doing well. I look forward to meeting up again in the future.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Enjoy that beautiful Florida weather!!!!


Hi Pumpkin and thank you  I will. It's funny I keep saying to Brian it is getting a little cool for me, LOL!! I enjoy the heat, shorts, flip flops and swimming so trying to find ways to still do it. The one thing the cooler weather is good for is our walking time. I hope all is well with you and your family.

 to the rest of the SANS, I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## schumigirl

Thank you Robbie...we do enjoy plates of meats and seafood. 

The Halloween Scavenger Hunt is coming along nicely, I think we have about 35 kids coming now, all credit to the other ladies though who have done most of it. 

Good luck to your Grandson with the game next week, hope they win! 




Pumpkin, we have gloves now and my new heat holders hat is exceptionally warm, but so cosy. Hope you get some milder weather before winter hits properly. 

Ducks are easy.....they really are, you just have to render the fat down well. With breasts you sometimes end up with a much smaller portion than you think as once you take the fat off it doesn`t look a lot, but so delicious. Whole ducks we cook above the tray so the grease falls under, and there really are a load of ways to cook them. We do like to make duck spring rolls for get togethers with friends.....they always disappear fast!! 




Bobbie....glad to see you`re doing ok and hope the community comes back together soon, it`s always lovely when you can spend time with folks who live close. 




Hope Keisha is enjoying her time in Orlando........looks lovely there right now......

Very full after dinner, ate a little too much, that was a large portion and I didn`t eat as much as I thought as it was incredibly filling. Still full up. 

Very mild night tonight.......and quiet, hardly a breath outside, I think the breeze will come back tomorrow though. 

Tired though tonight, doubt we`ll be late in bed........


----------



## keishashadow

tink1957 said:


> So happy my Braves


Good luck & enjoy that Xmas trip. Great idea there in lieu of gifts


J'aime Paris said:


> Oh yes, Milwaukee's Best is still around! When DH can't find PBR, "cold and yellow" will do, lol!


Lololol I found $3 Coronas at lunch, happy camper va the $9 Heineken sitting in front of us now waiting for hill house to start off the night   It’s dry & we are sitting in the shade, I’m a happy camper tonight


schumigirl said:


> Happy to hear you enjoyed Toojays......we`ve been going there for many years and have banged on about it a lot.....food is so good and service is always friendly. I didn`t know that about the bakery items though,


Nice idea on the hunt!  
Guess where we ate lunch



Robo56 said:


> My Halloween party is Sunday so trying to finalize menu. I did order some Halloween desserts from a local bakery to help with the food.


I can’t wait to see pics!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> have a few ideas in mind to hide the gameyness of it. Sauces, casseroles ( @ss in a pan as we call it lol) stews, and I'll be experimenting with the roasts. I'm not a big roast fan...so those will be the hardest for me to cook.


You must share. I’ve been mulling over that huge amount of meet. Has to be close to a whole cow


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Good luck & enjoy that Xmas trip. Great idea there in lieu of gifts
> 
> Lololol I found $3 Coronas at lunch, happy camper va the $9 Heineken sitting in front of us now waiting for hill house to start off the night   It’s dry & we are sitting in the shade, I’m a happy camper tonight
> 
> Guess where we ate lunch
> View attachment 616623
> 
> I can’t wait to see pics!
> 
> You must share. I’ve been mulling over that huge amount of meet. Has to be close to a whole cow



          

I recognise that burger!!!! And I`m not jealous at all.......lol......

Hope you really enjoyed it.........


----------



## Pumpkin1172

A good chuckle for all the Michael Meyer lovers


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> A good chuckle for all the Michael Meyer lovers



That was quite funny Pumpkin, hadn`t seen that one before.......


----------



## macraven

My type of entertainment….

Quite enjoyed you sharing that video!


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Happy to hear you enjoyed Toojays......we`ve been going there for many years and have banged on about it a lot.....food is so good and service is always friendly. I didn`t know that about the bakery items though, interesting to know. I haven`t had the cheesecake as I hate ricotta, but, yes, Tom had the chocolate cake and couldn`t finish it. Such a lovely selection though.
> 
> I`m always happy to recommend somewhere on the Dis........
> 
> I think Coors is one of the few beers I`ll drink I`ll get my coat!
> 
> Enjoy your pool time and tonight.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely picture of you all Vicki....and glad the trip was such a success.
> 
> I`m being tempted by the RIP tour next year.....never fancied it, as we prefer to go many nights for less time....but if my dates match up, we may just be doing one.
> 
> That was a lovely Mother`s Day gift....you have lovely kids!! And yes, what a view.....
> 
> Good to see you Vicki, and enjoy that day off.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol......I can hear you clucking from here......we love chicken as long as it`s not a chicken nugget dish.......so many options to do with it. Enjoy the challenge.....
> 
> Yes, I`ve done some more online shopping this year than usual......ideal really, but I know what you mean.
> 
> Have fun at the pilates class......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charade.....I lost your quote......that meme was so accurate!!! And described them to a tee!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We`re having beef short ribs tonight, I cooked them overnight last night after marinading all day yesterday, the aroma was delicious coming downstairs this morning, can`t wait to shread and reheat them later, cooked them in Old Peculiar Ale, bits and pieces and home made beef stock.....lush!
> 
> Busy day today, but it`s so cold. Heating is on and a winter warming dish with creamy mashed potatoes will go down well tonight. I do like wearing new winter coats and boots though.......only upside of cold weather.......
> 
> Picked up a couple of duck breasts at a butcher we visited to stock up this morning, quite a journey to this one, but their produce is fabulous. Will have that tomorrow in either a Chinese dish or good old 1970`s dish with cherry sauce.......love it!! Long as it`s pink to rare we don`t really care what flavour it has.


I ended up making honey mustard chicken.  I like honey mustard, and I think DH does too...

Did Pilates, walked the dogs, and took another 3 mile walk with a friend.  Exercise covered for today!

Those beef short ribs sound divine!




Robo56 said:


> Good Tuesday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 616523
> 
> 
> View attachment 616522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully the plumbing business we use is local and they had enough water heaters in stock to come out and replace it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always push the buttons on the Halloween animatronic displays. i love to see how the animatronics work.....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like she had a great time with friends celebrating her birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a cute little fella. I’am so glad you have been able to get together with family again.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like L is enjoying holding her baby cousin.
> 
> 
> Charade I hope you are able to get the money issue settled with your aunt. It is so sad when family members abuse their position with other family members when money is involved.
> 
> 
> Pumpkin glad to hear the borders are open to our Canadian friends to travel.
> 
> 
> Schumi your charcuterie board looked yummy.
> 
> That was so nice of you to pull together a Halloween celebration for the local Children this coming weekend. I’am sure they will be thrilled.
> 
> 
> 
> Tink so good to see you post. What a nice photo. So glad to hear you all had a nice trip. Wow......that’s a nice view from your hotel of the ballgame. Happy to hear you have a trip back to Orlando for Christmas celebration.
> 
> Charade I like the new porch lights. Sounds like you are nearing the end of your remodel.
> 
> Bobbie68 good to hear from you. I enjoyed our meet up and dinner. I hope you and the family are doing well.
> 
> Lynne hope the tea is warm and Tasty this morning.
> 
> Keisha glad to hear you and your Mr made it safely to O town. Hope the weather cooperates better for the rest of your trip. Enjoy yourselves.
> 
> 
> Mac it is hit or miss here for Trick or Treaters.  Sometimes there are more. Just depends. I always have plenty of candy to hand out.......LOL...now that I said that I will get slammed this year with Trick or Treaters......LOL
> 
> 
> The heat is on here. High today will only be 61 and the low will be 41 tonight.
> 
> Grandson came by to help put the banana trees in the garage and roll up the garden hoses yesterday evening. I made him a nice meatloaf dinner. He likes meatloaf. I also made him some Chocolate chip cookies to take home. He is so sweet. He comes by to help us with some of the heavy outdoor things. It helps us and it’s a way for him to make some money and for us to spend some precious time with him.
> 
> I went to see his football game this past Friday. His high school is in the sectional playoffs. They won their game Friday. Their next game is this Friday in Brazil Indiana. It’s about 3 hours North of here. Not sure If I will make that game or not. Will see.
> 
> Going to do a little window cleaning today.
> 
> I have been working on granddaughters wedding album.
> 
> My Halloween party is Sunday so trying to finalize menu. I did order some Halloween desserts from a local bakery to help with the food.
> 
> I see the massage therapist this afternoon. So that will be welcome after a few outdoor projects I have this morning.
> 
> The trees are turning red, orange and yellow. The weather is cool and the wind mildly brisk. A beautiful Fall day. Halloween weather for sure.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday everyone.
> 
> View attachment 616524


You have a very thoughtful grandson!  Good luck to him at his next game!

Hope your Halloween party is a HUGE success!!!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> A quick Tuesday morning stop in!
> 
> My pile of papers is smaller today, so I will stretch it out a bit.  Not sure what I will find to keep me busy today.  I always seem to find something.
> 
> Went for my walk last night as soon as I got home.  It was a little chilly.  Soon I will need to add gloves and my headband to keep my ears warm  Honestly, we are doing good that it's Oct 26 and we have no snow yet. The forecast is calling for freezing rain tomorrow   But then a little nicer again for the rest of the week.
> 
> 
> Yikes...that sounds like some pretty serious storms.  I'm glad your still have power.  I hope you have a good day at work today.
> 
> Enjoy that beautiful Florida weather!!!!
> 
> I don't blame you for not participating.   There are a few here that don't either.
> 
> It must be that time of year.
> 
> Have fun!!!!!
> 
> LOL...not squirrel lol.  We are a little redneck   I will have to work on that a bit.  It's been a few years again since we had been lucky enough to get a big animal.  They were done " rutting" which makes them taste less gamey.  We also hang it, which helps and makes it super tender. - kind of like a good cut of steak.  I have a few ideas in mind to hide the gameyness of it.  Sauces, casseroles ( @ss in a pan as we call it lol) stews, and I'll be experimenting with the roasts.  I'm not a big roast fan...so those will be the hardest for me to cook.
> 
> What an amazing gift!!!!!
> 
> We have come to embrace our feathered friend lol for meals.  You will find more ways to prepare it
> 
> I have only had duck once...and I didn't make it.  What I did have, I liked, but I'm too scared to try to make it on my own.
> 
> You are an awesome Grammie!!!!!  Of course he will help you if you pay him with COOKIES!!!!!!!  It's great you are such an involved grandparent.  That doesn't always happen.  It is the one thing that both dh and I are striving to do - and want to do!  We have experienced first hand at grandparents who don't do that - and everyone looses out.  It was the one thing that we don't want our grandkids to experience.
> 
> Well, I should get shuffling some papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!


Is your DH and son having the head and rack taxidermy to hang?




bobbie68 said:


> Hi Lynne thank you, it's a busy day but okay. We enjoyed having a few meals with you too, got to eat at some of my favorite and new favorite places. Look forward to the next meet up. Wow you don't get a lot of kids, I used to like giving it out but I am also good with one of  the kids taking over. We used to carve pumpkins every year, last year was the first time we didn't. It looks like this year is a miss too. Usually the kids will ask but it was crickets this year. They were more concerned with decorating.
> Glad your thunderstorms are over. Enjoy those cups of tea.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tink, sorry I missed you this time, I hope to visit with you next time around. Glad that you had a nice trip and that you are doing good. Nice pic you posted!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lori thank you and I hope you are too. When you come down you can send me a pm if you have time would love to meet up. I am a little nervous about how many kids will come and I don't want to run out of candy, but also don't want a lot left over. I figure we will see how it is this year then decide on the next. It's hard because my street has about 15 houses and eveyone  gives out candy, and I don't want to be the new "grinch" on the street. Before the pandemic the families on this street did a lot of get togethers outside, and are very close. We will see if at some point in the future it comes back. The car loads of older kids make me a little nervous.
> 
> 
> Hi Robbie and thank you, I enjoyed our dinner and chatting afterwards with Lynne. Sapphire was such a nice place to do it. We are going good thank you and I wish all the best to yours and are doing well. I look forward to meeting up again in the future.
> 
> 
> Hi Pumpkin and thank you  I will. It's funny I keep saying to Brian it is getting a little cool for me, LOL!! I enjoy the heat, shorts, flip flops and swimming so trying to find ways to still do it. The one thing the cooler weather is good for is our walking time. I hope all is well with you and your family.
> 
> to the rest of the SANS, I hope everyone has a great day!


I definitely will PM you Bobbie!!  Maybe something can work for a meet up!



schumigirl said:


> Thank you Robbie...we do enjoy plates of meats and seafood.
> 
> The Halloween Scavenger Hunt is coming along nicely, I think we have about 35 kids coming now, all credit to the other ladies though who have done most of it.
> 
> Good luck to your Grandson with the game next week, hope they win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin, we have gloves now and my new heat holders hat is exceptionally warm, but so cosy. Hope you get some milder weather before winter hits properly.
> 
> Ducks are easy.....they really are, you just have to render the fat down well. With breasts you sometimes end up with a much smaller portion than you think as once you take the fat off it doesn`t look a lot, but so delicious. Whole ducks we cook above the tray so the grease falls under, and there really are a load of ways to cook them. We do like to make duck spring rolls for get togethers with friends.....they always disappear fast!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobbie....glad to see you`re doing ok and hope the community comes back together soon, it`s always lovely when you can spend time with folks who live close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Keisha is enjoying her time in Orlando........looks lovely there right now......
> 
> Very full after dinner, ate a little too much, that was a large portion and I didn`t eat as much as I thought as it was incredibly filling. Still full up.
> 
> Very mild night tonight.......and quiet, hardly a breath outside, I think the breeze will come back tomorrow though.
> 
> Tired though tonight, doubt we`ll be late in bed........


I've never exactly made just duck myself either.....there was the one Christmas Eve I made a Turducken!!




keishashadow said:


> Good luck & enjoy that Xmas trip. Great idea there in lieu of gifts
> 
> Lololol I found $3 Coronas at lunch, happy camper va the $9 Heineken sitting in front of us now waiting for hill house to start off the night   It’s dry & we are sitting in the shade, I’m a happy camper tonight
> 
> Nice idea on the hunt!
> Guess where we ate lunch
> View attachment 616623
> 
> I can’t wait to see pics!
> 
> You must share. I’ve been mulling over that huge amount of meet. Has to be close to a whole cow


$3 Corona with those gorgeous burgers...I'd say a great lunch!!!

Have a super time tonight at HHN.  Hope the weather stays nice for your evening!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> A good chuckle for all the Michael Meyer lovers


OMG!  I'd run in the other direction if I saw those 2 at Walmart!!
That being said, the "Titanic" scene made me laugh out loud, lol!!!






I just had to share something kinda funny...I was prepping carrots for roasting to go along with some other veggies and chicken tonight.  I came across the skinniest carrot I've ever seen!  It's thinner than my fingers, more like a pencil width, but much longer.  I'm surprised I didn't break it while peeling the outer layer, lol!


----------



## Charade67

A quick good evening. Nothing interesting happened today.  We had a nice day after the rain yesterday except for it being very windy today.



bobbie68 said:


> everyone I just wanted to pop in and say hope all is well with everyone. I hope everyone is getting ready with their plans for Halloween


Hi Bobbie. No Halloween plans for us. Dh and I are going to a NASCAR race on Halloween.

Keisha - How did you get that score? I am awful at shooting games. 



tink1957 said:


> We're giving each other a Christmas and New Year's trip for Christmas


 Great gifts. 



tink1957 said:


> So happy my Braves made it to the World Series and looking forward to seeing the game tonight. The kids gave me a night at the Omni Hotel at the Battery for Mother's Day this year which checked off an item on my bucket list. We stayed in a balcony room overlooking the ballpark and it was awesome to watch the game from our room.


 Wow! That is an awesome room. I would love to watch a game that way.



J'aime Paris said:


> We stopped a few years ago as well. Our entire subdivision is about 26 houses.


 We stopped a few years ago too. We were only getting about 5 kids. Our neighborhood is small and very dark. 



schumigirl said:


> Charade.....I lost your quote......that meme was so accurate!!! And described them to a tee!!


 Thanks. Have you ever heard of the Holderness Family? I follow them of Facebook. They do funny videos and parodies. They have some great ones spoofing the Hallmark movies.



Robo56 said:


> Charade I like the new porch lights. Sounds like you are nearing the end of your remodel.


Thanks. We are.....for now........



J'aime Paris said:


> I just had to share something kinda funny...I was prepping carrots for roasting to go along with some other veggies and chicken tonight. I came across the skinniest carrot I've ever seen! It's thinner than my fingers, more like a pencil width, but much longer. I'm surprised I didn't break it while peeling the outer layer, lol!


That's bizarre. 

I'm watching the World Series tonight. Go Braves!!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I ended up making honey mustard chicken.  I like honey mustard, and I think DH does too...
> 
> Did Pilates, walked the dogs, and took another 3 mile walk with a friend.  Exercise covered for today!
> 
> Those beef short ribs sound divine!
> 
> 
> 
> You have a very thoughtful grandson!  Good luck to him at his next game!
> 
> Hope your Halloween party is a HUGE success!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Is your DH and son having the head and rack taxidermy to hang?
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely will PM you Bobbie!!  Maybe something can work for a meet up!
> 
> 
> I've never exactly made just duck myself either.....there was the one Christmas Eve I made a Turducken!!
> 
> 
> 
> $3 Corona with those gorgeous burgers...I'd say a great lunch!!!
> 
> Have a super time tonight at HHN.  Hope the weather stays nice for your evening!
> 
> 
> OMG!  I'd run in the other direction if I saw those 2 at Walmart!!
> That being said, the "Titanic" scene made me laugh out loud, lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to share something kinda funny...I was prepping carrots for roasting to go along with some other veggies and chicken tonight.  I came across the skinniest carrot I've ever seen!  It's thinner than my fingers, more like a pencil width, but much longer.  I'm surprised I didn't break it while peeling the outer layer, lol!
> View attachment 616626




lol....those carrots are skinny! I do someties cook them julienne style for certain dishes, but they always start out chunky!! You did well peeling them, but they would have looked pretty on the plate.

Honey mustard is one of favourite dishes with chicken, works beautifully with pork too, lush!! What did you think of the Turducken? One of my friends cooked one many years ago, I hated it, but not sure why as I like all the meats, but there was just something about it that put me off, felt even worse as she had cooked it so beautifully.

Glad you had a nice walk too, bit of fresh air works wonders for blowing off the cobwebs......






Charade67 said:


> A quick good evening. Nothing interesting happened today.  We had a nice day after the rain yesterday except for it being very windy today.
> 
> Hi Bobbie. No Halloween plans for us. Dh and I are going to a NASCAR race on Halloween.
> 
> Keisha - How did you get that score? I am awful at shooting games.
> 
> Great gifts.
> 
> Wow! That is an awesome room. I would love to watch a game that way.
> 
> We stopped a few years ago too. We were only getting about 5 kids. Our neighborhood is small and very dark.
> 
> Thanks. Have you ever heard of the Holderness Family? I follow them of Facebook. They do funny videos and parodies. They have some great ones spoofing the Hallmark movies.
> 
> Thanks. We are.....for now........
> 
> That's bizarre.
> 
> I'm watching the World Series tonight. Go Braves!!



No, never heard of them, but I don`t have Facebook so I tend to miss these things. I don`t have Twitter or Instagram either and apparently that`s odd not having any of them.....lol.....I do have friends that send me things from all the sites as they know I`ll never see them otherwise......always managed just fine without them. 

Hope you`re happy with your final renovations, always nice to see everything completed. 




Baked quite a bit last night, but not all for me, will hand some into the farm before we head out this morning, I may have tasted a sample of the produce though.....well, you`ve got to check the quality.

No idea what we`ll do this morning, wind is blowing so might not walk at all if it stays as it is, I can hear the trees billowing like crazy around us. Not going to be the best week ahead either. 

Decided to simply sear, then roast the duck tonight and make a cherry maple sauce, sounds odd but it works nicely with duck, pork or chicken, doesn`t take long to cook. Simple breakfast and no idea for lunch yet......

But, mid week again......



























Have a wonderful Wednesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, a Wednesday it is, and camel’s here to say, yay, my family picked up pumpkins the other day, and carving them on Halloween.  Doubt it will be a camel though.  LoL

With that, yep, the camel is that reminder of this mid week hump of day it is today, the last Wednesday in October. Woot! That means the last Friday in October is getting that ever so closer.

Tink, yep, once my kids got teens, we gifted them trips for Christmas, and sometimes for birthdays. Enjoy the World Series games.

Robo, hope your party this weekend is excellent, as I’m sure it will be.

How nice to do that for the kids, Schumi.  Candy treats are always fun for kids.  And well, adults too.  Hope tea is being enjoyed this morning. 

Pumpkin, yay the hunt was very successful this time. Though I have to say, I’m not a game eating person. Not fond of duck, boar, even venison is a no. But with that sized animal, yay for a freezer full to enjoy eating.

Paris, yay for good sounding chicken.  We haven’t done honey mustard chicken, but have made honey mustard dip for the chicken. We tend to eat quite a bit of chicken, as it is easy to make it almost any flavor. Kids chopped it up and made their own chicken fried rice last night. Was a tasty meal.

And so that week day routine for me. Happy there is two holiday days off in November, and ugh, a time change too, it’s that yay, a time off day every so many weeks time of year. And no time off for New Year’s Day. Interestingly, both that day and Christmas is on a Saturday. But will enjoy Christmas Eve as a federal holiday day off. Woot! Homies, it’s getting to be that holiday season.

But yay a candy filled, spooky weekend coming up.

And yay for great meal place for Keisha, and more HHN fun last night. Yay! Live posting. Enjoy your park fun today.

Ah yes, this Wonderful Wednesday is a week day routine one for me. As such need to refill that tea cup and get back to that other screen.

Have a most wonderful Wednesday homies.


----------



## Charade67

Another super slow day at work. I’m currently waiting on a call back from the flooring place to see if they have an ETA on our flooring.

I stayed up too late watching the World Series only to fall asleep in the bottom of the 9th inning.

Schumi -It’s not too unusual that you don’t use social media. I know several people who don’t have any accounts. I only have Facebook which I mostly use to keep up with people fromall the places I have lived. B only has Facebook, but she rarely uses it.

Lynne - Great camel. B asks mostly for gift cards for birthdays and Christmas. I’m sure she would happily take a trip if I offered though.

I guess it’s time to start counting down  to lunch.


----------



## Charade67

January AP rates have been released. I’m seriously considering another solo trip.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Another super slow day at work. I’m currently waiting on a call back from the flooring place to see if they have an ETA on our flooring.
> 
> I stayed up too late watching the World Series only to fall asleep in the bottom of the 9th inning.
> 
> Schumi -It’s not too unusual that you don’t use social media. I know several people who don’t have any accounts. I only have Facebook which I mostly use to keep up with people fromall the places I have lived. B only has Facebook, but she rarely uses it.
> 
> Lynne - Great camel. B asks mostly for gift cards for birthdays and Christmas. I’m sure she would happily take a trip if I offered though.
> 
> I guess it’s time to start counting down  to lunch.



I`m certainly not unusual among most of my friends, very few have FB unless it`s part of their business, but everyone, or almost everyone in my family has it and so many people on boards like this have asked me for my FB details.....some have even asked me how I keep in touch with everyone without it.......I manage just fine, I keep in contact with old friends, online friends, family and everyone else just fine, that`s what phones, emails and Facetime are for. My son has no interest in it either, except when he was at University and had to join for study groups and so on.

Hope your day passes quick.......






Friend dropped in for lunch as she was in the area, I brought out some of the curried pumpkin soup I`d made as she loves soup, I swear you could make soup out of wood and she`d like it! I had made bread last night so we enjoyed some of that too, very filling lunch and nice to see our friend too.

Duck was indeed delicious. Managed to serve it very pink and maple cherry sauce was tart enough to cut through the density of the duck.....lovely. I doubt I`ll eat anything till tomorrow lunchtime now.

Weather is still wild and woolly here, winds have been so high and no let up next few days, so doubt we`ll be doing much rest of the week.

Quiet night ahead........


----------



## Metro West

Evening folks....just wanted to stop by and say hi to everyone. 

Carole...TooJay's is good...have to tried Jason's deli? Their sandwiches are very tasty. 

I might have some good news in a week or two but I don't want to jinx myself so I'll keep my mouth shut for now. 

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## buckeev

HHN “In Search of Pizza Fries 2021.”

Life keeps gettin’ in the way of Gage’s trip…we’ve pushed it back to Saturday….and possibly even Sunday…..( Crazy, me knows, but ya gotta do what….well…y’all know.)


----------



## macraven

Pizza fries rule…..


You’ll find them!


----------



## bobbie68

everyone, Brian had to run out to pick up the younger one so I had a minute to stop by. The temperature dropped a bit tonight. Tomorrow is supposed to be very stormy then cooler this weekend.  It was nice weather for walking tonight.



schumigirl said:


> Bobbie....glad to see you`re doing ok and hope the community comes back together soon, it`s always lovely when you can spend time with folks who live close.



Hi Carole thank you! I agree in my old neighborhood I was close to a couple of neighbors and it was nice to get together. I am looking forward to it possibly happening here in the future. Neighbors can become good friends and nice to have. 



Charade67 said:


> Hi Bobbie. No Halloween plans for us. Dh and I are going to a NASCAR race on Halloween.



Hi Charade Oh that sounds like fun. We have never gone to a NASCAR race but did some enduro and stock car racing at our local track in CT. I was glad I saw your post about the AP rates today I got a jump on them. I hope it works out for you to schedule a trip.



J'aime Paris said:


> I definitely will PM you Bobbie!! Maybe something can work for a meet up!



Hi Lori I got your pm and sent one back, look forward to hoping to meet up!

I hope everyone had a great Hump day and a great night.!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Evening folks....just wanted to stop by and say hi to everyone.
> 
> Carole...TooJay's is good...have to tried Jason's deli? Their sandwiches are very tasty.
> 
> I might have some good news in a week or two but I don't want to jinx myself so I'll keep my mouth shut for now.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.



lol....I know WHERE it is........we got lost there....another we`re going to Cuba type story  but, no I`ve never heard of it. Tom`s more the sandwich fan between us, but will have a check, there`s loads of places around there to try.We also one year somehow got on the longest road with the most traffic stops ever in the history of man.....maybe E Colonial something or other!! Good Lord we thought we`d never got off that road, yes we got on it by accident coming home from somewhere......yes, we still had satnav......lol......

I hope it`s what I`m thinking..... won`t jinx you either, but know I`m thinking good wishes all the way!!! 

Don`t be a stranger, it`s nice having company early mornings here....well, mid morning for me!!! 





buckeev said:


> HHN “In Search of Pizza Fries 2021.”
> 
> Life keeps gettin’ in the way of Gage’s trip…we’ve pushed it back to Saturday….and possibly even Sunday…..( Crazy, me knows, but ya gotta do what….well…y’all know.)



Yep.....fingers crossed all goes well and the trip is this weekend.........





Another wild and woolly night here, winds only just above 20 odd mph, but sounds much worse. No rain forecast though, but tomorrow morning winds will drop and rain forecast! We`re going stir crazy not walking much this week. Although we knew it would diminish as the darker and colder days hit. 

Got a few more Christmas presents delivered yesterday and a couple more today, I like that organised feeling. And think we`ve finally settled on a company to do our Covid pre flight test (so many options) and also our test within 2 days of flying home. We don`t need to test in Florida at all now. 

No ideas for dinner tonight, might do some steaks. Breakfast is simple mixed fruit plate and croissants. 




























Have a wonderful Thirsty Thursday 










​


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning before heading out. I need to stop by my doctor's office for some blood work for my upcoming checkup.

I found out yesterday that my flooring is probably in a container off the coast of California.  The flooring company hopes to have it in their warehouse by November 19 and then they will ship it to our local company. They have us tentatively scheduled for install on November 29. Hopefully that will happen.

Metro - Hope you get the good news.

Buckeev -  Hope you are finally able to get your trip. 

Bobbie - This will be our first ever NASCAR race. Should be interesting.   I'll let you know if I plan another trip.

I'm trying to decide on when to book my next Universal trip. It will be another solo trip because dh and B don't have any days off next year until Spring break. I am thinking of either mid January or early February for Mardi Gras. I can get decent air fare for either of those times.


----------



## Lynne G

Had those pizza fries at Louie’s and they were fresh and tasty.  MonyK was there with me, she can attest.  LoL   Hope you go on your trip this weekend, Buckeev.  

Charade, yeah in daily news how bad the supply lines are still. So many ships waiting off the coast, not enough trucks and over worked container unloading ports. Hope you get your new floor before Christmas.

Ah yes, thirsty Thursday is here, and doing my part with tea and some drugs, as feel a headache coming on. Want to stop it before makes me feel like crap.

That terrific Thursday homies, enjoy a drink or three today.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> lol....those carrots are skinny! I do someties cook them julienne style for certain dishes, but they always start out chunky!! You did well peeling them, but they would have looked pretty on the plate.
> 
> Honey mustard is one of favourite dishes with chicken, works beautifully with pork too, lush!! What did you think of the Turducken? One of my friends cooked one many years ago, I hated it, but not sure why as I like all the meats, but there was just something about it that put me off, felt even worse as she had cooked it so beautifully.
> 
> Glad you had a nice walk too, bit of fresh air works wonders for blowing off the cobwebs......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, never heard of them, but I don`t have Facebook so I tend to miss these things. I don`t have Twitter or Instagram either and apparently that`s odd not having any of them.....lol.....I do have friends that send me things from all the sites as they know I`ll never see them otherwise......always managed just fine without them.
> 
> Hope you`re happy with your final renovations, always nice to see everything completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baked quite a bit last night, but not all for me, will hand some into the farm before we head out this morning, I may have tasted a sample of the produce though.....well, you`ve got to check the quality.
> 
> No idea what we`ll do this morning, wind is blowing so might not walk at all if it stays as it is, I can hear the trees billowing like crazy around us. Not going to be the best week ahead either.
> 
> Decided to simply sear, then roast the duck tonight and make a cherry maple sauce, sounds odd but it works nicely with duck, pork or chicken, doesn`t take long to cook. Simple breakfast and no idea for lunch yet......
> 
> But, mid week again......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday ​


I thought the Turducken was average.  DH thought it was really good and ate way too much!  He had a stomach ache that night....and I made a late night run to Walgreens, lol!




Lynne G said:


> View attachment 616739
> 
> Yay, a Wednesday it is, and camel’s here to say, yay, my family picked up pumpkins the other day, and carving them on Halloween.  Doubt it will be a camel though.  LoL
> 
> With that, yep, the camel is that reminder of this mid week hump of day it is today, the last Wednesday in October. Woot! That means the last Friday in October is getting that ever so closer.
> 
> Tink, yep, once my kids got teens, we gifted them trips for Christmas, and sometimes for birthdays. Enjoy the World Series games.
> 
> Robo, hope your party this weekend is excellent, as I’m sure it will be.
> 
> How nice to do that for the kids, Schumi.  Candy treats are always fun for kids.  And well, adults too.  Hope tea is being enjoyed this morning.
> 
> Pumpkin, yay the hunt was very successful this time. Though I have to say, I’m not a game eating person. Not fond of duck, boar, even venison is a no. But with that sized animal, yay for a freezer full to enjoy eating.
> 
> Paris, yay for good sounding chicken.  We haven’t done honey mustard chicken, but have made honey mustard dip for the chicken. We tend to eat quite a bit of chicken, as it is easy to make it almost any flavor. Kids chopped it up and made their own chicken fried rice last night. Was a tasty meal.
> 
> And so that week day routine for me. Happy there is two holiday days off in November, and ugh, a time change too, it’s that yay, a time off day every so many weeks time of year. And no time off for New Year’s Day. Interestingly, both that day and Christmas is on a Saturday. But will enjoy Christmas Eve as a federal holiday day off. Woot! Homies, it’s getting to be that holiday season.
> 
> But yay a candy filled, spooky weekend coming up.
> 
> And yay for great meal place for Keisha, and more HHN fun last night. Yay! Live posting. Enjoy your park fun today.
> 
> Ah yes, this Wonderful Wednesday is a week day routine one for me. As such need to refill that tea cup and get back to that other screen.
> 
> Have a most wonderful Wednesday homies.


Have fun carving those pumpkins!!




Charade67 said:


> Another super slow day at work. I’m currently waiting on a call back from the flooring place to see if they have an ETA on our flooring.
> 
> I stayed up too late watching the World Series only to fall asleep in the bottom of the 9th inning.
> 
> Schumi -It’s not too unusual that you don’t use social media. I know several people who don’t have any accounts. I only have Facebook which I mostly use to keep up with people fromall the places I have lived. B only has Facebook, but she rarely uses it.
> 
> Lynne - Great camel. B asks mostly for gift cards for birthdays and Christmas. I’m sure she would happily take a trip if I offered though.
> 
> I guess it’s time to start counting down  to lunch.


Hope you get the flooring soon!




bobbie68 said:


> everyone, Brian had to run out to pick up the younger one so I had a minute to stop by. The temperature dropped a bit tonight. Tomorrow is supposed to be very stormy then cooler this weekend.  It was nice weather for walking tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Carole thank you! I agree in my old neighborhood I was close to a couple of neighbors and it was nice to get together. I am looking forward to it possibly happening here in the future. Neighbors can become good friends and nice to have.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Charade Oh that sounds like fun. We have never gone to a NASCAR race but did some enduro and stock car racing at our local track in CT. I was glad I saw your post about the AP rates today I got a jump on them. I hope it works out for you to schedule a trip.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lori I got your pm and sent one back, look forward to hoping to meet up!
> 
> I hope everyone had a great Hump day and a great night.!!!


Hi Bobbie!  Got the PM and texted you!




schumigirl said:


> lol....I know WHERE it is........we got lost there....another we`re going to Cuba type story  but, no I`ve never heard of it. Tom`s more the sandwich fan between us, but will have a check, there`s loads of places around there to try.We also one year somehow got on the longest road with the most traffic stops ever in the history of man.....maybe E Colonial something or other!! Good Lord we thought we`d never got off that road, yes we got on it by accident coming home from somewhere......yes, we still had satnav......lol......
> 
> I hope it`s what I`m thinking..... won`t jinx you either, but know I`m thinking good wishes all the way!!!
> 
> Don`t be a stranger, it`s nice having company early mornings here....well, mid morning for me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.....fingers crossed all goes well and the trip is this weekend.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another wild and woolly night here, winds only just above 20 odd mph, but sounds much worse. No rain forecast though, but tomorrow morning winds will drop and rain forecast! We`re going stir crazy not walking much this week. Although we knew it would diminish as the darker and colder days hit.
> 
> Got a few more Christmas presents delivered yesterday and a couple more today, I like that organised feeling. And think we`ve finally settled on a company to do our Covid pre flight test (so many options) and also our test within 2 days of flying home. We don`t need to test in Florida at all now.
> 
> No ideas for dinner tonight, might do some steaks. Breakfast is simple mixed fruit plate and croissants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Thirsty Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


oh yes, steaks sound like a good choice!!

Hope you get that walk in!



Charade67 said:


> Quick good morning before heading out. I need to stop by my doctor's office for some blood work for my upcoming checkup.
> 
> I found out yesterday that my flooring is probably in a container off the coast of California.  The flooring company hopes to have it in their warehouse by November 19 and then they will ship it to our local company. They have us tentatively scheduled for install on November 29. Hopefully that will happen.
> 
> Metro - Hope you get the good news.
> 
> Buckeev -  Hope you are finally able to get your trip.
> 
> Bobbie - This will be our first ever NASCAR race. Should be interesting.   I'll let you know if I plan another trip.
> 
> I'm trying to decide on when to book my next Universal trip. It will be another solo trip because dh and B don't have any days off next year until Spring break. I am thinking of either mid January or early February for Mardi Gras. I can get decent air fare for either of those times.


UGH!!  I'm getting so tired of these shipping delays!   We ordered new stools off of Wayfair in September, due to be delivered in 1 week.  We are still waiting on those darn stools....a new new new update saying early November currently.  I'll believe it when those stools are on my doorstep!
But my credit card was charged....how convenient of them




Lynne G said:


> Had those pizza fries at Louie’s and they were fresh and tasty.  MonyK was there with me, she can attest.  LoL   Hope you go on your trip this weekend, Buckeev.
> 
> Charade, yeah in daily news how bad the supply lines are still. So many ships waiting off the coast, not enough trucks and over worked container unloading ports. Hope you get your new floor before Christmas.
> 
> Ah yes, thirsty Thursday is here, and doing my part with tea and some drugs, as feel a headache coming on. Want to stop it before makes me feel like crap.
> 
> That terrific Thursday homies, enjoy a drink or three today.


Hope you were able to fend off that headache Lynne!








A dreary Thursday with rain on the horizon.  I spent an hour outside in the drizzle taking off our patio furniture covers.  I then swept the cushions clean, and put them into the garage.  Then brought all the covers into the garage to dry off before putting them into our large storage bin.  
The metal frames will go out to the lake house storage unit this weekend for winter storage.  The cushions will go into our lake house basement, which has much more storage space than here at home.  (The majority of our basement at our primary house is additional living space)


This afternoon my parents and in-laws are coming down.  We are all heading to Milwaukee to take DD out for a belated bday dinner.  DD chose Benihana!  Hopefully the 7 of us are able to get a table to ourselves....I know they do combine smaller parties.
The grandparents don't get to see DD very often, due to her demanding schedule.  This is the first time they are seeing her apartment, and are in for a bit of a 'surprise'.....   DD's roommate uses a stripper pole for exercise.  It's impressive how the roommate uses it.  Almost like ballet with a pole.  And the upper body strength to use it is incredible too.
The pole didn't fit with the ability to move around in her bedroom, so it's in the living room!!  DH and I were a bit shocked when we first saw it, mostly because we weren't expecting it....but it's really not a big deal.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I thought the Turducken was average.  DH thought it was really good and ate way too much!  He had a stomach ache that night....and I made a late night run to Walgreens, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun carving those pumpkins!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get the flooring soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bobbie!  Got the PM and texted you!
> 
> 
> 
> oh yes, steaks sound like a good choice!!
> 
> Hope you get that walk in!
> 
> 
> UGH!!  I'm getting so tired of these shipping delays!   We ordered new stools off of Wayfair in September, due to be delivered in 1 week.  We are still waiting on those darn stools....a new new new update saying early November currently.  I'll believe it when those stools are on my doorstep!
> But my credit card was charged....how convenient of them
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you were able to fend off that headache Lynne!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dreary Thursday with rain on the horizon.  I spent an hour outside in the drizzle taking off our patio furniture covers.  I then swept the cushions clean, and put them into the garage.  Then brought all the covers into the garage to dry off before putting them into our large storage bin.
> The metal frames will go out to the lake house storage unit this weekend for winter storage.  The cushions will go into our lake house basement, which has much more storage space than here at home.  (The majority of our basement at our primary house is additional living space)
> 
> 
> This afternoon my parents and in-laws are coming down.  We are all heading to Milwaukee to take DD out for a belated bday dinner.  DD chose Benihana!  Hopefully the 7 of us are able to get a table to ourselves....I know they do combine smaller parties.
> The grandparents don't get to see DD very often, due to her demanding schedule.  This is the first time they are seeing her apartment, and are in for a bit of a 'surprise'.....   DD's roommate uses a stripper pole for exercise.  It's impressive how the roommate uses it.  Almost like ballet with a pole.  And the upper body strength to use it is incredible too.
> The pole didn't fit with the ability to move around in her bedroom, so it's in the living room!!  DH and I were a bit shocked when we first saw it, mostly because we weren't expecting it....but it's really not a big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 617080



lol...I have heard of stripper poles being good for keeping fit......not on my Christmas list......oh lordy!!! 

Nice you can have a lovely get together with the family for her birthday......hope it`s fun! 

yes the turducken just put me right off for some reason, not something I`d choose to make. Oh poor DH!! Doesn`t sound good at all......





Well, we did manage our walk this morning and very pleasant it was too. It was quite windy, but not too bad and very warm weirdly, in the mid 60`s. We were boiled walking, but it certainly blew the cobwebs off us! 

Got our packages delivered and I`ve even wrapped up some gifts which is unusual for me, wrapping is usually long after I`ve bought the gifts, but wrapped and gift tags on them so I don`t forget who they`re for. I`ve done that before 

It`s back to raining tonight and to rain tomorrow too, but I`m in the library reading in the morning, looking forward to that. 

We did enjoy steaks tonight, made a pepper sauce for those of us that do like a little sauce on the side and some spicy parmentier potatoes with a side salad, very lush. 

Tea and a slice of coconut cake with lime drizzle over it........


----------



## soniam

Sorry I haven't had a chance to post. I've been busy playing catch up on chores and errands since last weekend was completely occupied with Formula 1. We didn't take any pictures of ourselves at the Ferrari Club dinner. We always forget to do that. However, we did take one picture that I am sure @schumigirl will appreciate. We had a great time at the dinner and race. It was an exhausting weekend, staying up too late, getting up early, eating and drinking way too much, and being out in the relentless sun. I was so tired that I slept about 12 hours Monday night. It wasn't really that hot for here, mostly high 80sF. However, the sun was just brutal; there were hardly any clouds the entire weekend. We drove the Ferrari to the track everyday and got lots of positive gestures while sitting in traffic to get the parking lot near the track  




Looking forward to more debauchery this weekend with Halloween. Our neighborhood is doing a parade on Sunday, where people decorate their trucks and throw candy from the back to people on the curb. We are doing a Beetlejuice theme. We all have costumes and stuff for the truck. I have been waiting 1.5 months on my son's costume, sandworm. I probably could have learned to sew and made it myself in that amount of time. It's supposed to be delivered any day now. Either he or I will dress like Beetlejuice. I bought a back Lydia Deetz costume if the sandworm doesn't make it in time, just a black dress and big black sun hat, which I can reuse for everyday DH is going as Adam Maitland. I happened to have a way too big for me flannel shirt just like the one in the movie, and DH has short hair and glasses.

Now I am waiting on the second callback from Disney. I have to trade in our existing tickets to renew DH and DS annual passes. The passholder line can't do it, so they had ticketing call me back. Waited about 30 minutes for that. I didn't have to do this when I renewed my with existing tickets back in August Ticketing called me back after an hour, and I immediately got disconnected from the waiting queue. I tried calling back, but no go. Had to call passholder line again and wait a bit.They put in another call back. Luckily, we still have a few weeks before theirs expire. I would do it in person, but their APs expire a few days before our trip. Plus, I would rather wait in a phone line now, than wait in-person while on vacation.

Saw my OBGYN last week for a checkup, and she said the biopsy came back OK and feels that the pre-cancerous cells got removed. So that's a relief.

Hope everyone is doing well. Thank goodness tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally making a quick afternoon stop in!

Not much to much happening here.  Weather is beautiful again today.  A warm (everyone else would be freezing lol) day today.  Last night the windy was very chilly.  Currently we are sitting at 50F or 10C  Which in our part of the world is warm for Oct 28 lol.  It's been -30 at this time of the year before    AND no snow yet either.  It looks like it will be a brown year for trick or treating.  Of course that would happen now when my kids are older...alllllllllllll the years that we took them out and it was sooo cold lol.  Some years we lucked out with little snow or warm weather.  It means more kiddos will be out!!!  I'm ok with that.  

Working an extra shift tonight at Homesense (HomeGoods for you US peeps)  There will be lots of stock to play with tonight (and extra Xmas) as there were two trucks of inventory arrive today  At least I won't have to try to look busy tonight.  There will be lots of things to do tonight.  

DH is spamming me lots of beautiful pictures of BC and the waterfront there.  I told him he needs to book for us to go there for my birthday  lol.  Guess we will see if he caught onto that little bit of information.  

Well, I should shuffle a few more papers today. 

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Nice picture soniam....and glad you had such a nice time last weekend.....but good news on the biopsy...always good to hear news like that, must be a huge relief.....




Still raining outisde, so it`s a nice night to be in.....watching some tv about a plane crashing and the investiation into it.....drama, not real life. 

Made us all some very lovely but unhealthy hot chocolates with cream and marshmallows.....very winter warming.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Son, good news.  I had to have surgery for that, am also cancer free thank God.  And even more thankful it happened after I decided no more kids.  And yay for two weekends of fun.  

Pumpkin, the weather you have been having. Enjoy working with the new stock tonight.

With a late lunch, it’s a what for dinner.  Not a peep from anyone yet.  I’m getting hungry.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Lynne G said:


> With a late lunch, it’s a what for dinner. Not a peep from anyone yet. I’m getting hungry.


I told the youngest ds to take out some burger to defrost.  They are making tacos tonight...so I'll whip up a quick taco salad when I get home   

I hope you find something yummy!


----------



## soniam

@Pumpkin1172 BC sounds great! I would love to visit. My mother loves it there. They were looking to move there at one point, but it was just too expensive.



schumigirl said:


> Nice picture soniam....and glad you had such a nice time last weekend.....but good news on the biopsy...always good to hear news like that, must be a huge relief.....
> 
> Made us all some very lovely but unhealthy hot chocolates with cream and marshmallows.....very winter warming.



Did you recognize the car? It was driven by your board namesake. Look at the car number on the front to see when it might have been driven. The car is actually very significant.

I love hot chocolate. Not really cold enough here yet. In the winter, we like to add cinnamon whiskey or peppermint schnapps. Must have tons of marshmallows. I like the big ones.


----------



## Lynne G

Did have ground beef, Pumpkin, but kids spied cheese ravioli in the freezer.  So pasta again for dinner, but different.  Will most likely do burgers or meatballs tomorrow for dinner.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> @Pumpkin1172 BC sounds great! I would love to visit. My mother loves it there. They were looking to move there at one point, but it was just too expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you recognize the car? It was driven by your board namesake. Look at the car number on the front to see when it might have been driven. The car is actually very significant.
> 
> I love hot chocolate. Not really cold enough here yet. In the winter, we like to add cinnamon whiskey or peppermint schnapps. Must have tons of marshmallows. I like the big ones.



Of course I recognise it, didn`t realise I was to anwer. 

He didn`t have the number 3 for very long at all. Now of course drivers choose their own numbers, I do love Mick`s reasons for choosing 47. 

My favourite of all the Ferrari`s he drove was the 2004.

Doesn`t need to be winter for hot chocolate here, I have chocoaholics in this house, me excluded. 





And it`s still raining.......have to be at the library around 9.30, kids will be there from 9.45 onwards. The age I`m reading to will depend on the books we use, we do have several chosen and we`ve organised lots of candy, all pre wrapped and nothing home made which is a shame. Kids love ghoulish cup cakes......not that I was very good at decorating....my attempts at scary minions one year were actually scary.....deformed minions would have been more apt!! They tasted good though. 

After that not much going on, have some phone calls to make and some jobs around the house I want to do. 

Our clocks go back tomorrow night, well, supposed to be around 2am, but like everyone else, we change the ones that don`t do it automatically. An extra hour......not sure we really need it, but we`ll enjoy it anyway.

Think I`m doing ribs for dinner tonight, made the bbq sauce last night, so it`ll be lovely tonight, will cook them for hours then roast. Ribs over here aren`t as good or as meaty as some we get in America, but the ones we get from this butcher are the best we`ve seen for a long time. 

Bacon on a roll for breakfast.......


























Have a wonderful weekend whatever you may be doing ​


----------



## Lynne G

A spooky good morning to Schumi.  I hope you enjoyed your reading with the kids.  Smelled that bacon in my wee hours.  LoL 

Ah yes, high today will be not even 60.  And some rain to fall mid morning, then from mid afternoon until the wee hours of tomorrow.  Ah yes, a rainy Friday for us too.  Phone says about and inch of rain to fall in the next 24 hours.  And poor HHN travelers yesterday.  My phone also keeps track of Orlando weather, and ooh tornado warnings and some good thunderstorms past by there.  Hope Son and all enjoying HHN this weekend have dry weather nights.  

And so, that routine Friday is here.  Still having to be up in that very dark looking outside view, and hehe, is that dark blue or black?  Yep, Schumi will be standard time soon.  Us, next weekend.  I really wish my state was like some of our other states, and don’t recognize time changes.  Eh, with the going back into time or not, still will be shorter daylight as we sash-shay along to the winter solstice day.  Yeah, days before Christmas, we will have less than 9 hours of daylight.

But as need to fill that tea cup with some more tea, and see what is left for a quick breakfast. Yay, as think one small danish I think I see, and those graham crackers are still around. Ooh, perfect with tea. Hot tea. While house is not cool, I so enjoy sipping that hot tea in the early hours. And yep, all four of us would drink hot chocolate. Through as you may guess, little one is picky with which hot chocolate she drinks.

Fabulous Friday homies.  ️ Rainy day for some us, so stay dry, healthy and oh so ready for that Halloween weekend spooky fun.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Still raining outisde, so it`s a nice night to be in.....watching some tv about a plane crashing and the investigation into it.....drama, not real life.
> 
> Made us all some very lovely but unhealthy hot chocolates with cream and marshmallows.....very winter warming.


 Yum...Hot chocolate w/marshmallows is the only way to go. 

We got a nice rain yesterday afternoon caused by the cold front coming in...it is supposed to be in the 50s in the mornings for the next few days and no rain. Should be perfect weather for visitors. 

Have a good day!


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday. It's a bit of a dreary one for us. Rain here today. I will spend most of the day inside paying bills and doing laundry. I also need to take Caspian for a nail trim, but not sure if that is going to happen. I still can't get him to take the gabapentin, and even if I do manage to get him in his carrier, he probably won't cooperate with the vet tech when we get there. 



J'aime Paris said:


> UGH!! I'm getting so tired of these shipping delays! We ordered new stools off of Wayfair in September, due to be delivered in 1 week. We are still waiting on those darn stools....a new new new update saying early November currently. I'll believe it when those stools are on my doorstep!
> But my credit card was charged....how convenient of them


 I sympathize. I am grateful that everything I have ordered for Christmas so far has arrived, but I really want my floor. 



J'aime Paris said:


> The grandparents don't get to see DD very often, due to her demanding schedule. This is the first time they are seeing her apartment, and are in for a bit of a 'surprise'..... DD's roommate uses a stripper pole for exercise. It's impressive how the roommate uses it. Almost like ballet with a pole. And the upper body strength to use it is incredible too.


That's too funny. I have heard about using poles for exercise, but have never known anyone who actually used one. 



schumigirl said:


> Got our packages delivered and I`ve even wrapped up some gifts which is unusual for me, wrapping is usually long after I`ve bought the gifts, but wrapped and gift tags on them so I don`t forget who they`re for. I`ve done that before


 You are ahead of me. I usually wrap as I buy, but I haven't wrapped anything yet. Right now I have everything in shopping bags. 



soniam said:


> I've been busy playing catch up on chores and errands since last weekend was completely occupied with Formula 1.


 Sounds like you had a really good time. We are getting ready for our NASACR race on Sunday. It should be interesting. I don't know much about racing, but suspect that NASCAR draws a different type of crowd than Formula 1.



soniam said:


> Saw my OBGYN last week for a checkup, and she said the biopsy came back OK and feels that the pre-cancerous cells got removed. So that's a relief.


 Great news. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> DH is spamming me lots of beautiful pictures of BC and the waterfront there. I told him he needs to book for us to go there for my birthday  lol. Guess we will see if he caught onto that little bit of information.


Hopefully he isn't like my husband and actually gets subtle hints.  I have to point blank tell dh this is what I want or it misses him completely.



schumigirl said:


> Made us all some very lovely but unhealthy hot chocolates with cream and marshmallows.....very winter warming.


Ooh, sounds good. I think I still have some money on a gift card for a local coffee shop. I should use it to buy a hot chocolate. 



schumigirl said:


> Our clocks go back tomorrow night,





Lynne G said:


> Yep, Schumi will be standard time soon. Us, next weekend. I really wish my state was like some of our other states, and don’t recognize time changes.


So not looking forward to this. I wish the whole country would do away with the time changes. 


I think Caspian knows something is up. He has disappeared. I closed all the doors in the house so he couldn't hide in another room, but I think he has found a hiding place somewhere.


----------



## macraven

Hope you find Caspian in due time 
I always shake the bag of kitty treats to find my cats on vet visit day

but I start the process of rounding up the cats by 6 am and put them in the carriers


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick morning stop in.  

I am taking an early lunch today...finally decided to start treating myself to getting my nails done again.  I found a great tech that I knew years ago when I was managing a beauty supply store and knew her back then.  And she has reasonable rates.  I'm looking forward to having them done again.  I have big man hands...so having my nails done makes them look a little more feminine lol.  My own nails are weak, peel and don't grow long.  They never have been nice - even as a young girl/teenager.  



soniam said:


> BC sounds great! I would love to visit. My mother loves it there. They were looking to move there at one point, but it was just too expensive.


It is beautiful...and yes...extremely expensive.  It is a beautiful place to visit.  Property prices there are stupidly high.  I have zero desire to purchase property for over 1 million $$$ for a decent home.  


Lynne G said:


> Will most likely do burgers or meatballs tomorrow for dinner.


Yum....I love a good burger.  I hope your tea this morning was delightful.  


schumigirl said:


> And it`s still raining.......have to be at the library around 9.30, kids will be there from 9.45 onwards. The age I`m reading to will depend on the books we use, we do have several chosen and we`ve organised lots of candy, all pre wrapped and nothing home made which is a shame. Kids love ghoulish cup cakes......not that I was very good at decorating....my attempts at scary minions one year were actually scary.....deformed minions would have been more apt!! They tasted good though.


Enjoy your time reading to the kids!!!!!  Sounds like you will have a great time today.  


Charade67 said:


> We are getting ready for our NASACR race on Sunday. It should be interesting.


Have fun!!!!!!!!!!  End of the season races are always more exciting as they want as many points as possible to secure those top spots.  I'll wave to you as we watch the race from our couch lol

Well, I should get started shuffling some papers and get the morning ones off before heading out to get the nails done.  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Hope you find Caspian in due time
> I always shake the bag of kitty treats to find my cats on vet visit day
> 
> but I start the process of rounding up the cats by 6 am and put them in the carriers


 Found the cat, but couldn't get him into the carrier. I am at my wit's end with him. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> My own nails are weak, peel and don't grow long. They never have been nice - even as a young girl/teenager.


 Same here except my nails don't peel, but they tear very easily. I just keep mine short. 

Bills have been paid, so I think I will order  a Disney gift card for B. I could pick one up in the grocery store, but if I order online I can get one with her favorite princess on it.


----------



## Charade67

Happy National Cat Day.


----------



## macraven

Charade put down kitty treats in the cat carrier
Shut the carrier door once Caspian walks in to eat the treats.

Works for me.
I just do one small kitty treat as cats have to fast from midnight for the morning blood draw

My vet told me one treat won’t change the blood readings


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Yum...Hot chocolate w/marshmallows is the only way to go.
> 
> We got a nice rain yesterday afternoon caused by the cold front coming in...it is supposed to be in the 50s in the mornings for the next few days and no rain. Should be perfect weather for visitors.
> 
> Have a good day!



I wish I loved it the way they all do.....I will have the odd one, but tend to eat the cream and the marshmallows and throw the hot chocolate away after a sip or two......

Nice temp for you Todd too.......hope you have a lovely weekend......





Charade67 said:


> Happy Friday. It's a bit of a dreary one for us. Rain here today. I will spend most of the day inside paying bills and doing laundry. I also need to take Caspian for a nail trim, but not sure if that is going to happen. I still can't get him to take the gabapentin, and even if I do manage to get him in his carrier, he probably won't cooperate with the vet tech when we get there.
> 
> I sympathize. I am grateful that everything I have ordered for Christmas so far has arrived, but I really want my floor.
> 
> That's too funny. I have heard about using poles for exercise, but have never known anyone who actually used one.
> 
> You are ahead of me. I usually wrap as I buy, but I haven't wrapped anything yet. Right now I have everything in shopping bags.
> 
> Sounds like you had a really good time. We are getting ready for our NASACR race on Sunday. It should be interesting. I don't know much about racing, but suspect that NASCAR draws a different type of crowd than Formula 1.
> 
> Great news.
> 
> Hopefully he isn't like my husband and actually gets subtle hints.  I have to point blank tell dh this is what I want or it misses him completely.
> 
> Ooh, sounds good. I think I still have some money on a gift card for a local coffee shop. I should use it to buy a hot chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> So not looking forward to this. I wish the whole country would do away with the time changes.
> 
> 
> I think Caspian knows something is up. He has disappeared. I closed all the doors in the house so he couldn't hide in another room, but I think he has found a hiding place somewhere.



I really don`t mind the time change to be honest, I do prefer gaining the hour to losing it. Winter doesn`t really bother me and I don`t mind dark nights either. I`m maybe odd. 

Yes, I`m getting organised with the wrapping, trying to get ahead of myself this year. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick morning stop in.
> 
> I am taking an early lunch today...finally decided to start treating myself to getting my nails done again.  I found a great tech that I knew years ago when I was managing a beauty supply store and knew her back then.  And she has reasonable rates.  I'm looking forward to having them done again.  I have big man hands...so having my nails done makes them look a little more feminine lol.  My own nails are weak, peel and don't grow long.  They never have been nice - even as a young girl/teenager.
> 
> 
> It is beautiful...and yes...extremely expensive.  It is a beautiful place to visit.  Property prices there are stupidly high.  I have zero desire to purchase property for over 1 million $$$ for a decent home.
> 
> Yum....I love a good burger.  I hope your tea this morning was delightful.
> 
> Enjoy your time reading to the kids!!!!!  Sounds like you will have a great time today.
> 
> Have fun!!!!!!!!!!  End of the season races are always more exciting as they want as many points as possible to secure those top spots.  I'll wave to you as we watch the race from our couch lol
> 
> Well, I should get started shuffling some papers and get the morning ones off before heading out to get the nails done.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!



Enjoy the nail treatments....I`ve never had my nails done in my life......never quite been a thing for me, but some folks nails are just lovely. 

Had a lovely time thanks.......

Have a good day.....





Did enjoy the reading sessions today, the kids went all out with their outfits and it was hard to choose a winner for each age group. The loved the spooky stories too which was nice. 

I did laugh, we couldn`t give the kids home made treats, but they had organised an open buffet for lunch for the volunteers.......which had home made food in it. Odd, but there you go. I passed on it as I`m not fond of buffets anyway. 

Turned a little colder now, going to be high 40`s but wind will finally die down a little. Hoping it`s not too bad for the Scavenger Hunt tomorrow night, I`m going to be in the church hall where it`s warm and not outside with the kids (yay) I`ll give out the prizes lol.......

Having a sloe gin tonight as a little treat for being so busy today, but fun busy. 

Got sent this today at the library by one of the ladies there as we watched another reader..........ever tried not to laugh when you`re not supposed to!!!









​


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> lol...I have heard of stripper poles being good for keeping fit......not on my Christmas list......oh lordy!!!
> 
> Nice you can have a lovely get together with the family for her birthday......hope it`s fun!
> 
> yes the turducken just put me right off for some reason, not something I`d choose to make. Oh poor DH!! Doesn`t sound good at all......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we did manage our walk this morning and very pleasant it was too. It was quite windy, but not too bad and very warm weirdly, in the mid 60`s. We were boiled walking, but it certainly blew the cobwebs off us!
> 
> Got our packages delivered and I`ve even wrapped up some gifts which is unusual for me, wrapping is usually long after I`ve bought the gifts, but wrapped and gift tags on them so I don`t forget who they`re for. I`ve done that before
> 
> It`s back to raining tonight and to rain tomorrow too, but I`m in the library reading in the morning, looking forward to that.
> 
> We did enjoy steaks tonight, made a pepper sauce for those of us that do like a little sauce on the side and some spicy parmentier potatoes with a side salad, very lush.
> 
> Tea and a slice of coconut cake with lime drizzle over it........


Bought and wrapped?  Color me impressed!!



soniam said:


> Sorry I haven't had a chance to post. I've been busy playing catch up on chores and errands since last weekend was completely occupied with Formula 1. We didn't take any pictures of ourselves at the Ferrari Club dinner. We always forget to do that. However, we did take one picture that I am sure @schumigirl will appreciate. We had a great time at the dinner and race. It was an exhausting weekend, staying up too late, getting up early, eating and drinking way too much, and being out in the relentless sun. I was so tired that I slept about 12 hours Monday night. It wasn't really that hot for here, mostly high 80sF. However, the sun was just brutal; there were hardly any clouds the entire weekend. We drove the Ferrari to the track everyday and got lots of positive gestures while sitting in traffic to get the parking lot near the track
> 
> View attachment 617147
> 
> 
> Looking forward to more debauchery this weekend with Halloween. Our neighborhood is doing a parade on Sunday, where people decorate their trucks and throw candy from the back to people on the curb. We are doing a Beetlejuice theme. We all have costumes and stuff for the truck. I have been waiting 1.5 months on my son's costume, sandworm. I probably could have learned to sew and made it myself in that amount of time. It's supposed to be delivered any day now. Either he or I will dress like Beetlejuice. I bought a back Lydia Deetz costume if the sandworm doesn't make it in time, just a black dress and big black sun hat, which I can reuse for everyday DH is going as Adam Maitland. I happened to have a way too big for me flannel shirt just like the one in the movie, and DH has short hair and glasses.
> 
> Now I am waiting on the second callback from Disney. I have to trade in our existing tickets to renew DH and DS annual passes. The passholder line can't do it, so they had ticketing call me back. Waited about 30 minutes for that. I didn't have to do this when I renewed my with existing tickets back in August Ticketing called me back after an hour, and I immediately got disconnected from the waiting queue. I tried calling back, but no go. Had to call passholder line again and wait a bit.They put in another call back. Luckily, we still have a few weeks before theirs expire. I would do it in person, but their APs expire a few days before our trip. Plus, I would rather wait in a phone line now, than wait in-person while on vacation.
> 
> Saw my OBGYN last week for a checkup, and she said the biopsy came back OK and feels that the pre-cancerous cells got removed. So that's a relief.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Thank goodness tomorrow is Friday.


Glad you had fun at the Formula 1 event, soniam!

Your upcoming Halloween celebration sounds awesome!  Hope the costume makes it in time.

Good news from your OBGYN!!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally making a quick afternoon stop in!
> 
> Not much to much happening here.  Weather is beautiful again today.  A warm (everyone else would be freezing lol) day today.  Last night the windy was very chilly.  Currently we are sitting at 50F or 10C  Which in our part of the world is warm for Oct 28 lol.  It's been -30 at this time of the year before    AND no snow yet either.  It looks like it will be a brown year for trick or treating.  Of course that would happen now when my kids are older...alllllllllllll the years that we took them out and it was sooo cold lol.  Some years we lucked out with little snow or warm weather.  It means more kiddos will be out!!!  I'm ok with that.
> 
> Working an extra shift tonight at Homesense (HomeGoods for you US peeps)  There will be lots of stock to play with tonight (and extra Xmas) as there were two trucks of inventory arrive today  At least I won't have to try to look busy tonight.  There will be lots of things to do tonight.
> 
> DH is spamming me lots of beautiful pictures of BC and the waterfront there.  I told him he needs to book for us to go there for my birthday  lol.  Guess we will see if he caught onto that little bit of information.
> 
> Well, I should shuffle a few more papers today.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!!!


I do complain about our winters....but you surely have us beat!  We can get to -30 degrees, but never by Halloween.

Hoping DH catches your hint, lol!




schumigirl said:


> Of course I recognise it, didn`t realise I was to anwer.
> 
> He didn`t have the number 3 for very long at all. Now of course drivers choose their own numbers, I do love Mick`s reasons for choosing 47.
> 
> My favourite of all the Ferrari`s he drove was the 2004.
> 
> Doesn`t need to be winter for hot chocolate here, I have chocoaholics in this house, me excluded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it`s still raining.......have to be at the library around 9.30, kids will be there from 9.45 onwards. The age I`m reading to will depend on the books we use, we do have several chosen and we`ve organised lots of candy, all pre wrapped and nothing home made which is a shame. Kids love ghoulish cup cakes......not that I was very good at decorating....my attempts at scary minions one year were actually scary.....deformed minions would have been more apt!! They tasted good though.
> 
> After that not much going on, have some phone calls to make and some jobs around the house I want to do.
> 
> Our clocks go back tomorrow night, well, supposed to be around 2am, but like everyone else, we change the ones that don`t do it automatically. An extra hour......not sure we really need it, but we`ll enjoy it anyway.
> 
> Think I`m doing ribs for dinner tonight, made the bbq sauce last night, so it`ll be lovely tonight, will cook them for hours then roast. Ribs over here aren`t as good or as meaty as some we get in America, but the ones we get from this butcher are the best we`ve seen for a long time.
> 
> Bacon on a roll for breakfast.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend whatever you may be doing ​


The dreaded clock roll back!  I'll never stop griping about it, lol....
Ours is next weekend




Lynne G said:


> A spooky good morning to Schumi.  I hope you enjoyed your reading with the kids.  Smelled that bacon in my wee hours.  LoL
> 
> Ah yes, high today will be not even 60.  And some rain to fall mid morning, then from mid afternoon until the wee hours of tomorrow.  Ah yes, a rainy Friday for us too.  Phone says about and inch of rain to fall in the next 24 hours.  And poor HHN travelers yesterday.  My phone also keeps track of Orlando weather, and ooh tornado warnings and some good thunderstorms past by there.  Hope Son and all enjoying HHN this weekend have dry weather nights.
> 
> And so, that routine Friday is here.  Still having to be up in that very dark looking outside view, and hehe, is that dark blue or black?  Yep, Schumi will be standard time soon.  Us, next weekend.  I really wish my state was like some of our other states, and don’t recognize time changes.  Eh, with the going back into time or not, still will be shorter daylight as we sash-shay along to the winter solstice day.  Yeah, days before Christmas, we will have less than 9 hours of daylight.
> 
> But as need to fill that tea cup with some more tea, and see what is left for a quick breakfast. Yay, as think one small danish I think I see, and those graham crackers are still around. Ooh, perfect with tea. Hot tea. While house is not cool, I so enjoy sipping that hot tea in the early hours. And yep, all four of us would drink hot chocolate. Through as you may guess, little one is picky with which hot chocolate she drinks.
> 
> Fabulous Friday homies.   Rainy day for some us, so stay dry, healthy and oh so ready for that Halloween weekend spooky fun.


Yes, a good day to stay inside and drink tea!



Charade67 said:


> Happy Friday. It's a bit of a dreary one for us. Rain here today. I will spend most of the day inside paying bills and doing laundry. I also need to take Caspian for a nail trim, but not sure if that is going to happen. I still can't get him to take the gabapentin, and even if I do manage to get him in his carrier, he probably won't cooperate with the vet tech when we get there.
> 
> I sympathize. I am grateful that everything I have ordered for Christmas so far has arrived, but I really want my floor.
> 
> That's too funny. I have heard about using poles for exercise, but have never known anyone who actually used one.
> 
> You are ahead of me. I usually wrap as I buy, but I haven't wrapped anything yet. Right now I have everything in shopping bags.
> 
> Sounds like you had a really good time. We are getting ready for our NASACR race on Sunday. It should be interesting. I don't know much about racing, but suspect that NASCAR draws a different type of crowd than Formula 1.
> 
> Great news.
> 
> Hopefully he isn't like my husband and actually gets subtle hints.  I have to point blank tell dh this is what I want or it misses him completely.
> 
> Ooh, sounds good. I think I still have some money on a gift card for a local coffee shop. I should use it to buy a hot chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> So not looking forward to this. I wish the whole country would do away with the time changes.
> 
> 
> I think Caspian knows something is up. He has disappeared. I closed all the doors in the house so he couldn't hide in another room, but I think he has found a hiding place somewhere.


Does Caspian do ok in the car when you are able to catch him?  
Our Strawberry gets incredibly car sick....out of both ends, yuck...  She only goes in the car when absolutely necessary.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick morning stop in.
> 
> I am taking an early lunch today...finally decided to start treating myself to getting my nails done again.  I found a great tech that I knew years ago when I was managing a beauty supply store and knew her back then.  And she has reasonable rates.  I'm looking forward to having them done again.  I have big man hands...so having my nails done makes them look a little more feminine lol.  My own nails are weak, peel and don't grow long.  They never have been nice - even as a young girl/teenager.
> 
> 
> It is beautiful...and yes...extremely expensive.  It is a beautiful place to visit.  Property prices there are stupidly high.  I have zero desire to purchase property for over 1 million $$$ for a decent home.
> 
> Yum....I love a good burger.  I hope your tea this morning was delightful.
> 
> Enjoy your time reading to the kids!!!!!  Sounds like you will have a great time today.
> 
> Have fun!!!!!!!!!!  End of the season races are always more exciting as they want as many points as possible to secure those top spots.  I'll wave to you as we watch the race from our couch lol
> 
> Well, I should get started shuffling some papers and get the morning ones off before heading out to get the nails done.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!


I love getting my nails done!  Enjoy the pampering!!




Charade67 said:


> Found the cat, but couldn't get him into the carrier. I am at my wit's end with him.
> 
> Same here except my nails don't peel, but they tear very easily. I just keep mine short.
> 
> Bills have been paid, so I think I will order  a Disney gift card for B. I could pick one up in the grocery store, but if I order online I can get one with her favorite princess on it.


B will love that!  You're so thoughtful Charade!



Charade67 said:


> Happy National Cat Day.
> View attachment 617476


Such a handsome boy!!   




schumigirl said:


> I wish I loved it the way they all do.....I will have the odd one, but tend to eat the cream and the marshmallows and throw the hot chocolate away after a sip or two......
> 
> Nice temp for you Todd too.......hope you have a lovely weekend......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don`t mind the time change to be honest, I do prefer gaining the hour to losing it. Winter doesn`t really bother me and I don`t mind dark nights either. I`m maybe odd.
> 
> Yes, I`m getting organised with the wrapping, trying to get ahead of myself this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the nail treatments....I`ve never had my nails done in my life......never quite been a thing for me, but some folks nails are just lovely.
> 
> Had a lovely time thanks.......
> 
> Have a good day.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did enjoy the reading sessions today, the kids went all out with their outfits and it was hard to choose a winner for each age group. The loved the spooky stories too which was nice.
> 
> I did laugh, we couldn`t give the kids home made treats, but they had organised an open buffet for lunch for the volunteers.......which had home made food in it. Odd, but there you go. I passed on it as I`m not fond of buffets anyway.
> 
> Turned a little colder now, going to be high 40`s but wind will finally die down a little. Hoping it`s not too bad for the Scavenger Hunt tomorrow night, I`m going to be in the church hall where it`s warm and not outside with the kids (yay) I`ll give out the prizes lol.......
> 
> Having a sloe gin tonight as a little treat for being so busy today, but fun busy.
> 
> Got sent this today at the library by one of the ladies there as we watched another reader..........ever tried not to laugh when you`re not supposed to!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


So happy that the party at the library was a success!!  I'll bet that's the most fun those kiddos have had in a long while.    It's so wonderful that you and the other ladies are making this possible for them again










Since it's National Cat Day.......   Miss Strawberry strikes a pose!




Last night at Benihana's was a good time!  We did get our own hibachi table for our group of 7.  We celebrated both DD and MIL, since her birthday is tomorrow.  I ordered the colossal shrimp dinner, and it was yum!  Everyone left happy and stuffed!

Since DH and I have to take our own vehicles this weekend (not enough room for dogs and patio furniture in one vehicle).....I decided to come out to the lake house early.  It's just me and the dogs tonight!

I'll take them for a walk in a bit, and then run to pick up supper for myself.  Later it's wine by the fire with some binge watching!

DH will come to the lake tomorrow afternoon.  We have some friends joining us too, and have dinner reservations for tomorrow night.

Looking like a fun filled weekend!




Ok, I admit it....I'm high maintenance!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Bought and wrapped?  Color me impressed!!
> 
> 
> Glad you had fun at the Formula 1 event, soniam!
> 
> Your upcoming Halloween celebration sounds awesome!  Hope the costume makes it in time.
> 
> Good news from your OBGYN!!
> 
> 
> I do complain about our winters....but you surely have us beat!  We can get to -30 degrees, but never by Halloween.
> 
> Hoping DH catches your hint, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> The dreaded clock roll back!  I'll never stop griping about it, lol....
> Ours is next weekend
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a good day to stay inside and drink tea!
> 
> 
> Does Caspian do ok in the car when you are able to catch him?
> Our Strawberry gets incredibly car sick....out of both ends, yuck...  She only goes in the car when absolutely necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> I love getting my nails done!  Enjoy the pampering!!
> 
> 
> 
> B will love that!  You're so thoughtful Charade!
> 
> 
> Such a handsome boy!!
> 
> 
> 
> So happy that the party at the library was a success!!  I'll bet that's the most fun those kiddos have had in a long while.    It's so wonderful that you and the other ladies are making this possible for them again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it's National Cat Day.......   Miss Strawberry strikes a pose!
> View attachment 617504
> 
> 
> 
> Last night at Benihana's was a good time!  We did get our own hibachi table for our group of 7.  We celebrated both DD and MIL, since her birthday is tomorrow.  I ordered the colossal shrimp dinner, and it was yum!  Everyone left happy and stuffed!
> 
> Since DH and I have to take our own vehicles this weekend (not enough room for dogs and patio furniture in one vehicle).....I decided to come out to the lake house early.  It's just me and the dogs tonight!
> 
> I'll take them for a walk in a bit, and then run to pick up supper for myself.  Later it's wine by the fire with some binge watching!
> 
> DH will come to the lake tomorrow afternoon.  We have some friends joining us too, and have dinner reservations for tomorrow night.
> 
> Looking like a fun filled weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I admit it....I'm high maintenance!
> View attachment 617507



Now that is a very cute cat!!!

I have to say, not all presents.....just the ones I`ve bought so far, still have a way to go yet! 

Yes, it was a lot of fun, kids are just little sponges taking in every little thing. 

Sounds like a lovely evening at Benihana, never been to one of them, only Kobe. And enjoy your night of solace, sounds completely lovely.....have a nice cosy evening!!


----------



## macraven

Lynne only Hawaii and Arizona don’t do the time change
Georgia and 4 other states have submitted to do the same but it’s not gone through
Don’t see it happening any time soon

Been rainy off and on most of today
Nice day to stay inside 
I did have to do a run to Walgreens for something Mr Mac forgot to buy 
Brrrrr…glad to be back home 
Looks like the coming week will stay with cool temps 
This means the ac will be off and heat pump will be on

With all the rain we are getting today and coming days, will need another mowing done late next week
We usually have our last mow done before thanksgiving time period 

Hope all the homies are doing good and you get your early shopping completed.

Is everyone ready for trick and treaters?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Back from getting my nails did.  I feel like a new lady!!!  lol  Enjoyed have a good chin waggle to catch up with her.  There are not many papers to shuffle around, even though it's close to month end.  I hope I don't get bombarded next week.

Dh messaged that they made the early ferry across, and are on their way home. He should be home around midnight.  A long day for him, but he will sleep in tomorrow I'm sure.  After a week of not sleeping in his own bed, he will be ready to fall into bed.  I think I'll change out the sheets tonight - there is nothing like climbing into bed with fresh clean sheets.  I usually change them on Sunday, but I just washed the alternate set last night - when I got home from work.  So instead of folding them, I'll put them straight onto the bed lol.  



schumigirl said:


> Turned a little colder now, going to be high 40`s but wind will finally die down a little. Hoping it`s not too bad for the Scavenger Hunt tomorrow night, I`m going to be in the church hall where it`s warm and not outside with the kids (yay) I`ll give out the prizes lol.......


It is not much warmer than that here today either.  But the sun is shinning and there is no wind.  I"m sure that won't last for long.  We always have wind here.  That scavenger hunt sounds like it would be fun!!!  


J'aime Paris said:


> Since DH and I have to take our own vehicles this weekend (not enough room for dogs and patio furniture in one vehicle).....I decided to come out to the lake house early. It's just me and the dogs tonight!
> 
> I'll take them for a walk in a bit, and then run to pick up supper for myself. Later it's wine by the fire with some binge watching!


Enjoy your time alone with the dogs, wine and some remote control time!  



macraven said:


> Is everyone ready for trick and treaters?


Not yet.  I'm going to stop on my way home from work to pick some up.  Also pick up some supplies to make some jello shots for the Mom's and Dad.  They need a " treat" while out cruising for candy.  

Well...off to find something to do!

Have a great evening everyone...stay safe!


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> I wish I loved it the way they all do.....I will have the odd one, but tend to eat the cream and the marshmallows and throw the hot chocolate away after a sip or two......
> 
> Nice temp for you Todd too.......hope you have a lovely weekend......


 Thank you my dear. 

Just so you know...I do the same thing you do except with grilled cheese and tomato soup. I hate the soup but every now and then I have a taste for dipping a grilled cheese into the soup. Once the sandwich is gone I throw out the soup.


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, you sound like my little one, Metro.  She’s not fond of tomato soup, but she likes dipping her grilled cheese into it, then tosses the soup too.  

Wow, the wind abd the rain. Kids went to the outlets about 45 minutes away from us. Only went to 2 stores before the wind knocked the pier out, so all stores stopped those from coming in and chasing all out. About an hour ago, quite the wind whipping the rain so hard against the windows and house. Very noisy. But glad we did not loose power.

Quite night. Used up the rest of the chicken and added fresh produce that DH bought earlier today. Added rice and sauce, and yum. Left some for older one if he’s still hungry when he gets home later tonight.


----------



## keishashadow

Drive by wishes for a Happy National Cat Day


----------



## Charade67

A quiet Friday evening with me and the TV. Dh had a long day and decoded to go to bed early.



macraven said:


> Charade put down kitty treats in the cat carrier
> Shut the carrier door once Caspian walks in to eat the treats.


 I really wish that would work. Caspian just runs away from the carrier. I guess I'm going to have to keep trying new things until I can find a way to get him to take the medicine. 



schumigirl said:


> Did enjoy the reading sessions today, the kids went all out with their outfits and it was hard to choose a winner for each age group. The loved the spooky stories too which was nice.


 Were the kids dressed for Halloween or are you doing storybook character day too? I have seen lots of Facebook posts today of children dressed as their favorite book character. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Does Caspian do ok in the car when you are able to catch him?
> Our Strawberry gets incredibly car sick....out of both ends, yuck... She only goes in the car when absolutely necessary.


He is fine riding in the car.  He just complains a lot. Thankfully the vet is a very short drive. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Since it's National Cat Day....... Miss Strawberry strikes a pose!


 Aww...she's so pretty. 



Metro West said:


> Just so you know...I do the same thing you do except with grilled cheese and tomato soup. I hate the soup but every now and then I have a taste for dipping a grilled cheese into the soup. Once the sandwich is gone I throw out the soup.


 That's one of my favorite cold weather lunches. I'll will eat the soup though. 



Lynne G said:


> Wow, the wind abd the rain. Kids went to the outlets about 45 minutes away from us. Only went to 2 stores before the wind knocked the pier out, so all stores stopped those from coming in and chasing all out. About an hour ago, quite the wind whipping the rain so hard against the windows and house. Very noisy. But glad we did not loose power.


 Sounds like you got our wind and rain from yesterday and this morning. We ended up with a really nice afternoon though. 

Back to watching the World Series.  Go Braves!


----------



## macraven

And the Braves won …


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> And the Braves won …


Yay!!!!


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> Sounds like you had a really good time. We are getting ready for our NASACR race on Sunday. It should be interesting. I don't know much about racing, but suspect that NASCAR draws a different type of crowd than Formula 1.



We will be getting tickets for the NASCAR race here next year. I am hoping that my dad comes into to town and goes with my husband. They usually are different groups, but we know some die hard race fans that will watch almost everything.



Charade67 said:


> Found the cat, but couldn't get him into the carrier. I am at my wit's end with him.



I had to take our cat, Blaze, to the vet today. Luckily, he was really good. Went into the carrier pretty easily. He didn't want to come out at the vet though. Blaze lets me cut his nails. I'm not as diligent about it as I should be. In fact, his are due for a trimming.



J'aime Paris said:


> Your upcoming Halloween celebration sounds awesome!  Hope the costume makes it in time.
> 
> Since it's National Cat Day.......   Miss Strawberry strikes a pose!
> View attachment 617504



It came today finally!

Here's our sweet Blaze.




Our evil guy from James Bond white persian, Rufus, died a few years ago. She was over 20 years old, deaf, arthritic, and toothless.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Lynne only Hawaii and Arizona don’t do the time change
> Georgia and 4 other states have submitted to do the same but it’s not gone through
> Don’t see it happening any time soon
> 
> Been rainy off and on most of today
> Nice day to stay inside
> I did have to do a run to Walgreens for something Mr Mac forgot to buy
> Brrrrr…glad to be back home
> Looks like the coming week will stay with cool temps
> This means the ac will be off and heat pump will be on
> 
> With all the rain we are getting today and coming days, will need another mowing done late next week
> We usually have our last mow done before thanksgiving time period
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing good and you get your early shopping completed.
> 
> Is everyone ready for trick and treaters?



There`s been an active campaign over here for many years to stop the change, but it never goes anywhere further than folks moaning about it. I agree it`ll never change. 

No trick or treaters for us where we live, but we do organise village events we can donate candy and help out at which is nice.






Pumpkin1172 said:


> Back from getting my nails did.  I feel like a new lady!!!  lol  Enjoyed have a good chin waggle to catch up with her.  There are not many papers to shuffle around, even though it's close to month end.  I hope I don't get bombarded next week.
> 
> Dh messaged that they made the early ferry across, and are on their way home. He should be home around midnight.  A long day for him, but he will sleep in tomorrow I'm sure.  After a week of not sleeping in his own bed, he will be ready to fall into bed.  I think I'll change out the sheets tonight - there is nothing like climbing into bed with fresh clean sheets.  I usually change them on Sunday, but I just washed the alternate set last night - when I got home from work.  So instead of folding them, I'll put them straight onto the bed lol.
> 
> 
> It is not much warmer than that here today either.  But the sun is shinning and there is no wind.  I"m sure that won't last for long.  We always have wind here.  That scavenger hunt sounds like it would be fun!!!
> 
> Enjoy your time alone with the dogs, wine and some remote control time!
> 
> 
> Not yet.  I'm going to stop on my way home from work to pick some up.  Also pick up some supplies to make some jello shots for the Mom's and Dad.  They need a " treat" while out cruising for candy.
> 
> Well...off to find something to do!
> 
> Have a great evening everyone...stay safe!



Happy new nails! No harsh cleaning for you this weekend......

yes, Scavenget hunt looks good....I don`t take any credit for it, the other ladies did most of the work. Just hope the weather holds out.




Metro West said:


> Thank you my dear.
> 
> Just so you know...I do the same thing you do except with grilled cheese and tomato soup. I hate the soup but every now and then I have a taste for dipping a grilled cheese into the soup. Once the sandwich is gone I throw out the soup.



lol.....never heard of anyone do that before!!! I wish I liked them, but I don`t eat a lot of cheese, very rarely anyway, and it`s Brie when I do eat, which is lovely grilled with bacon or turkey with cranberry......now that`s a sandwich!! 





Charade67 said:


> A quiet Friday evening with me and the TV. Dh had a long day and decoded to go to bed early.
> 
> I really wish that would work. Caspian just runs away from the carrier. I guess I'm going to have to keep trying new things until I can find a way to get him to take the medicine.
> 
> Were the kids dressed for Halloween or are you doing storybook character day too? I have seen lots of Facebook posts today of children dressed as their favorite book character.
> 
> He is fine riding in the car.  He just complains a lot. Thankfully the vet is a very short drive.
> 
> Aww...she's so pretty.
> 
> That's one of my favorite cold weather lunches. I'll will eat the soup though.
> 
> Sounds like you got our wind and rain from yesterday and this morning. We ended up with a really nice afternoon though.
> 
> Back to watching the World Series.  Go Braves!



This one was for Halloween only. We do have World Book Day where the kids dress as their favourite literary character....that one is always interesting!

Same as tonight, kids will dress in their Halloween costumes for the Scavenger Hunt. Different kids though.





We do have rain this morning, and it`s not warm, so catching up with a few jobs around the house. 

Enjoyed a lazy breakfast again with all of us, gotta love bacon! 

Making up some sauces tonight as we all fancy stir fry tonight, cooking down some plums, ginger and bits and pieces for mine and will add some hot spices to it, have some store bought teriyaki sauce and will mix a couple of different things together for us. Will marinade the chicken all day too. And might fit in some baking today too. It`s one of those days......

Plan to have a movie night tonight once I get in from the Scavenger Hunt.....won`t be late though as it starts quite early, will have dinner when I get in, hope the rain stays off for them. 

No idea what we`ll watch though.........although our clocks do go back tonight....extra hour!



























Happy Saturday​


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Hehe, you sound like my little one, Metro.  She’s not fond of tomato soup, but she likes dipping her grilled cheese into it, then tosses the soup too.


  I don't know how or why I started doing it. Oh well...just another quirk I guess. 



schumigirl said:


> lol.....never heard of anyone do that before!!! I wish I liked them, but I don`t eat a lot of cheese, very rarely anyway, and it`s Brie when I do eat, which is lovely grilled with bacon or turkey with cranberry......now that`s a sandwich!!


 I don't think I've ever had Brie...that isn't the stinky cheese is it? Turkey and cranberry does sound good.


----------



## Metro West




----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> I don't know how or why I started doing it. Oh well...just another quirk I guess.
> 
> I don't think I've ever had Brie...that isn't the stinky cheese is it? Turkey and cranberry does sound good.



Oh lord no......Brie is mild and very creamy tasting. It`s very different from generic cheddars and so on, but delicious! I don`t eat any blue cheese or stinky ones either.....but as I said I`m not really a fan of cheese, whereas some folks seem to live off of it. 

Turkey, Brie and cranberry is probably the only grilled sandwich I eat, unless I omit the turkey and change it for bacon. I have one Jewish friend so if she comes for lunch and she does like Brie, we always have turkey as she doesn`t eat bacon.....either works for us.

Quirks are good......makes you original!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> View attachment 617713



Love that picture!!


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Oh lord no......Brie is mild and very creamy tasting. It`s very different from generic cheddars and so on, but delicious! I don`t eat any blue cheese or stinky ones either.....but as I said I`m not really a fan of cheese, whereas some folks seem to live off of it.
> 
> Turkey, Brie and cranberry is probably the only grilled sandwich I eat, unless I omit the turkey and change it for bacon. I have one Jewish friend so if she comes for lunch and she does like Brie, we always have turkey as she doesn`t eat bacon.....either works for us.
> 
> Quirks are good......makes you original!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, that early Saturday morning and quiet with the large screen and seeing what I’d like to watch.  Second load of wash is in, as thought time to put away most of the warm weather clothes, and refresh the blankets as well as the week’s linens.  Made tea, as it’s always good to feel that warm drink as I start my day.  

Older one wants to do some shopping this morning before he has to work. Seems a sweatshirt I bought him, he likes so much, he’s hoping to find it in another color. He’s not a jacket guy, he’s usually in sweatshirts all winter. Nice that here, you can find them in so many styles, weights, and material. And brands.

Metro, hope you are also relaxing this morning.

Schumi, for the week you’ve gone to standard time, I can still say good morning to you. But today, it’s good afternoon. Glad to hear all was fun with the kids.

Oh, hear the buzz of the washer, time to do wash.  Older one won’t be up for a few more hours.  That’s fine, as the stores are not on holiday longer hours time yet.  Most don’t open until 9 or 10 am.  I’m a fan of getting there when the store opens.  It tends to be one of the least crowded times.

So homies,


----------



## Charade67

Happy Saturday. Ours started out dull and cloudy, but now the sun is coming out. 
Dh is at a football game, so I took the opportunity to do more Christmas "shopping". I had originally suggested that we not buy gifts for each other since we have spent so much on home improvements, but dh insists that we need to have something to open on Christmas Day. I think I have come up with the perfect gift.  Back story - there used to be a show in Gatlinburg, TN called Sweet Fanny Adams. It was sort of a goofy, vaudeville type show that was family run since 1977. Unfortunately. Covid hit and they couldn't stay afloat. They closed permanently in December 2020. Dh's parents took him to this show when he was a kid, we saw it on our honeymoon, have taken B to see it, etc.  Back in December we went to Gatlinburg to see one of their final shows. DH bought a t-shirt and had all the cast members sign it. The shirt has been sitting in a dresser drawer since December. Today I took it to Hobby Lobby and am having it framed. I just hope he doesn't notice that it is missing before Christmas. 



soniam said:


> Here's our sweet Blaze.


 Cute kitty. 



schumigirl said:


> lol.....never heard of anyone do that before!!! I wish I liked them, but I don`t eat a lot of cheese, very rarely anyway, and it`s Brie when I do eat, which is lovely grilled with bacon or turkey with cranberry......now that`s a sandwich!!


That does sound like a good sandwich.  I've only had brie once and it was many years ago. It was baked in a pastry shell along with some sore of fruit preserves. It was really good.



Lynne G said:


> as thought time to put away most of the warm weather clothes,


I'm in the middle of doing that too. I think the cooler weather may finally be here to stay for the season.


----------



## Metro West

Charade67 said:


> Happy Saturday. Ours started out dull and cloudy, but now the sun is coming out.
> Dh is at a football game, so I took the opportunity to do more Christmas "shopping". I had originally suggested that we not buy gifts for each other since we have spent so much on home improvements, but dh insists that we need to have something to open on Christmas Day. I think I have come up with the perfect gift.  Back story - there used to be a show in Gatlinburg, TN called Sweet Fanny Adams. It was sort of a goofy, vaudeville type show that was family run since 1977. Unfortunately. Covid hit and they couldn't stay afloat. They closed permanently in December 2020. Dh's parents took him to this show when he was a kid, we saw it on our honeymoon, have taken B to see it, etc.  Back in December we went to Gatlinburg to see one of their final shows. DH bought a t-shirt and had all the cast members sign it. The shirt has been sitting in a dresser drawer since December. Today I took it to Hobby Lobby and am having it framed. I just hope he doesn't notice that it is missing before Christmas.


 My family went to Gatlinburg in 1982 during vacation. We were coming back from Nashville and decided to stay the night there. We hiked up Klingman's Dome and the point where you can see four states. That was one summer we didn't go to Florida or the beach.


----------



## Lynne G

How thoughtful, Charade.  Yeah, we never gave each other much for the holidays.

Metro, nice memory of a teip
You did as a kid.  Yeah, I was taken down to Miami to visit my mom’s parents, many summers, when I was a kid. 

Well little one got up around lunchtime. I went to the deli and got some turkey, so made her a turkey sandwich, with tomatoes and lettuce and some banana pepper slices from a container of a couple different hot peppers from my brother’s garden. I think they were the least heat, as I’ll save the hotter ones for DH.

So, as it seems sunny now, asked little one to go for a walk with me. Hoping she does. Yeah, and with our jackets on. Did shop with older one, and he was happy and selected two more sweatshirts. His birthday is Thursday, so his clothing gift has been bought. Ever since they were able to say what they wanted to wear, I’ve taken them to select clothes I buy for them. They never seem to mind, those buys are part of a gift.

Hoping to enjoy that sun, even if not warm.  Hope all going to HHN have a great night.  Mischief night, how fitting.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Happy Saturday. Ours started out dull and cloudy, but now the sun is coming out.
> Dh is at a football game, so I took the opportunity to do more Christmas "shopping". I had originally suggested that we not buy gifts for each other since we have spent so much on home improvements, but dh insists that we need to have something to open on Christmas Day. I think I have come up with the perfect gift.  Back story - there used to be a show in Gatlinburg, TN called Sweet Fanny Adams. It was sort of a goofy, vaudeville type show that was family run since 1977. Unfortunately. Covid hit and they couldn't stay afloat. They closed permanently in December 2020. Dh's parents took him to this show when he was a kid, we saw it on our honeymoon, have taken B to see it, etc.  Back in December we went to Gatlinburg to see one of their final shows. DH bought a t-shirt and had all the cast members sign it. The shirt has been sitting in a dresser drawer since December. Today I took it to Hobby Lobby and am having it framed. I just hope he doesn't notice that it is missing before Christmas.
> 
> Cute kitty.
> 
> 
> That does sound like a good sandwich.  I've only had brie once and it was many years ago. It was baked in a pastry shell along with some sore of fruit preserves. It was really good.
> 
> 
> I'm in the middle of doing that too. I think the cooler weather may finally be here to stay for the season.



Baked Brie with bread and preserves like chutney or cranberry sauce is a lovely appetiser and ideal for get togethers too. It is a good dish........many do baked camembert, but that one isn`t for me, Brie is much creamier and smoother. 

Yep, cooler weather is hitting us now.





Metro West said:


> My family went to Gatlinburg in 1982 during vacation. We were coming back from Nashville and decided to stay the night there. We hiked up Klingman's Dome and the point where you can see four states. That was one summer we didn't go to Florida or the beach.



I remember you telling us stories of the fond memories you had of vacations in the family station wagon....wasn`t there a car near one of the houses at HHN that promted the story??? Maybe too many years ago for you to remember that far back.....lol.......





Cloud and rain disappeared for the kids scavenget hunt, it was so much fun for them and their outfits were amazing....think there were many parents responsible for the outifts!! 

Our boy winner was in a Michael Myers costume.....kinda creeped me out a little to be honest as he kept the moves right up until he got the prize.....half expected him to take the mask off and it would be real......lol.....He was 12 so I was kinda surprised he knew who Michael Myers was!! 

The best girl was dressed as Michael Jackson, but half in half....one side she had the thriller outfit, other half of her was all in Beat it outfit......she knew all his moves to a tee.......

I was in the church hall though for most of the hunt preparing for the prizes and snacks with Nosy Beth.....always wants to know everyone`s business and asks so many questions....you feel as though you are being interrogated.......I always frustrate her by telling her nothing, she doesn`t like it. Hate nosy people who want to question your every move. But, her aside, it was a lovely evening and the kids had an absolute blast which was lovely to see. 

Got a lovely bouquet of flowers along with the other ladies who helped, never expected that from the church group. And the kids loved the prizes for the Hunt.....we all donated prizes so it was very much a group effort. 

Came home and had dinner, just finished watching Halloween now watching the inferior Halloween 2.......even John Carpenter said it sucked! 

Having Sloe Gin, bramble gin and fizzy lemonade cocktails with cherries and blackberries, purple drinks are kind of Halloweeny.......

Almost 10pm, but with time change, we always change our clocks before we go to bed, so it`s almost 9pm really.......love that extra hour!!


----------



## macraven

Sounds like you had a really great day !


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Sounds like you had a really great day !


 
We did mac.......kids are lovely and just adore time being spent focussed just on them.....

But, very much enjoying adult cocktail time now after dinner.......



Is our lovely @keishashadow home now..........


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> I remember you telling us stories of the fond memories you had of vacations in the family station wagon....wasn`t there a car near one of the houses at HHN that prompted the story??? Maybe too many years ago for you to remember that far back.....lol.......


 That's very possible but you are right...too many years ago to remember. 

After a dark and ominous start to the day it was lovely...temps were in the upper 70s. Tomorrow morning is supposed to be in the upper 50s! 

We set our clocks back an hour next Sunday...11/7.


----------



## schumigirl

And it is finally Halloween……..

So glad we had the event last night as weather today is not so good. Slept late and that‘s when I do love the time change for the extra hour’s sleep……nothing like a lazy Sunday snuggle……..

Bacon is absolutely on the menu today and maybe Eggs Benedict too…..no plans to go out anywhere at all today. Doing a joint of beef for dinner tonight, won‘t need lunch if I do Eggs Benedict along with bacon. 

Enjoyed the first 2 original Halloween movies last night, although the second is quite poor in comparison.

Going to enjoy some FaceTime chats today and some calls with family and friends for a catch up…….

Have a lovely Sunday…….


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, the last day of October is a Halloween Sunday. And it is starting as usual, tea cup in my hand, with large screen all to myself.

I swear i heard little one go to bed around 3am this morning. Guess she’s going to have that I’m not moving until mid afternoon.  Yeah, I’m going to carve that pumpkin, in the morning, not having to wait until after work to do it late in the afternoon.  Eh, I’ll scoop the inners out for her, as that always takes some of the time up.

But as it’s a Sunday, it’s still that back to routine readiness, as alarm set, and trash out the door.  But this Sunday, candy for the kids. Woot!

No time change for me yet.  So yay, a good morning to Schumi.  Yep, smelled that bacon all the way over here.  Glad your Halloween event was so lovely for all to enjoy.  And yep, HHN going or not, good night to watch those kind movies.  Kinda like this:


 Hahaha!

But tonight our home will have the porch light on until around 8 pm or so, and yep, we hand out candy.  I so enjoy seeing the neighbor kids’ costumes.  And so,


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all!


----------



## keishashadow

Happy Halloween all!  However you plan on rolling today, have fun & stay safe.  

We are waiting for it to dry out just a bit to get the haunt ready for the trick r treaters.  the family will stop by for football games, pumpkin slaying, dinner & general mayhem 

PS my two older DS’s team made it into the dance!  nice group of kids, young team, few seniors; they were a real long-shot as so unseasoned & in a tough division.  Nice to see persistence and hard work pay off.  Sad we were en-route home & missed it.




It’s not HHN if you do’t get startled in the scare zones   Do so love being pounced upon Hehe   Will say, even tho an average year, appreciate it happening.  that last week was not what I‘d consider ‘busy’ btw.  However, we didn’t do Friday or Saturday either, which I assume had big bump in crowds.

Can’t remember if I’ve shared this one but, it keeps cracking me up


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Happy Halloween all!  However you plan on rolling today, have fun & stay safe.
> 
> We are waiting for it to dry out just a bit to get the haunt ready for the trick r treaters.  the family will stop by for football games, pumpkin slaying, dinner & general mayhem
> 
> PS my two older DS’s team made it into the dance!  nice group of kids, young team, few seniors; they were a real long-shot as so unseasoned & in a tough division.  Nice to see persistence and hard work pay off.  Sad we were en-route home & missed it.
> 
> View attachment 618056
> 
> 
> It’s not HHN if you do’t get startled in the scare zones   Do so love being pounced upon Hehe   Will say, even tho an average year, appreciate it happening.  that last week was not what I‘d consider ‘busy’ btw.  However, we didn’t do Friday or Saturday either, which I assume had big bump in crowds.View attachment 618050
> 
> Can’t remember if I’ve shared this one but, it keeps cracking me up
> View attachment 618051
> 
> View attachment 618052



Congrats to DS team.....they do look a good bunch of guys!! And love the pictures......love getting a good scare at HHN!!

Extra bonus points for having Nick Castle in a picture today.....the original and genuinely terrifying Michael Myers........ 

Sounds like a fun day ahead for you......enjoy.....and welcome home!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Keisha is not a drowned homie.  We had homes flooded down at the shore.  Us, some very loud thundering downpours around 11pm last night.  Yay for mid week HHN fun.  Yep, some good scares in those scare zones.  Hehe, little one knew where the scare actor was, as she spied feet just before he jumped out to scare Patty’s DIL that was right behind us.  

Ack both kids are indeed up, but neither is in moment mode.  Guess it is me out there with the  .  Eeek!


----------



## schumigirl

The days you don`t do much go so slow.......

Did catch up with several family and friends though, and baked a few things including some sourdough bread for tomorrow. Made stock to make chicken noodle soup which will be just lovely for another wet and windy day that`s forecast for tomorrow. Getting fed up with the wind now. 

Turned out lovely this afternoon, but by around 4.30 when it`s starting to get dark now, the clouds rolled in and it`s barely stopped raining since. Winds are up to 40mph tonight......yep, such an exciting day I can yap about weather!! 

A lazy do almost nothing day is nice now and again. 

Won`t be late in bed tonight as we are an hour behind now......glad we had a sleep in this morning. 

And tomorrow is November.......can`t quite believe October disappeared so fast!


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Turned out lovely this afternoon, but by around 4.30 when it`s starting to get dark now, the clouds rolled in and it`s barely stopped raining since. Winds are up to 40mph tonight......yep, such an exciting day I can yap about weather!!
> 
> A lazy do almost nothing day is nice now and again.
> 
> And tomorrow is November.......can`t quite believe October disappeared so fast!


 That weather sounds frightful for sure. We have had a near perfect fall day today. I can't believe how fast October went by either. Thanksgiving will be here before we know it. 

I managed to watch "Christine" and "The Fog" last night before nearly falling asleep on the sofa. 

I hope everyone has a safe evening with the trick or treaters running around soon.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> That weather sounds frightful for sure. We have had a near perfect fall day today. I can't believe how fast October went by either. Thanksgiving will be here before we know it.
> 
> I managed to watch "Christine" and "The Fog" last night before nearly falling asleep on the sofa.
> 
> I hope everyone has a safe evening with the trick or treaters running around soon.



Sounds lovely Todd, an ideal Halloween. 

Hope it was the Original Fog with Jamie Lee?? Haven`t watched Christine in about 30 years! We watched Duel and Race with the Devil recently, I keep mentioning the race with the devil one to folks and no one seems to have heard of it....scared me as a kid!!! 

Yes, I`d love a cold crisp autumn day instead of this wet, windy and getting cold stuff we`re getting now.......

Enjoy the rest of your day.....


----------



## VicksMc

Hey,any of you youse remember Scotlass?  Well she remembers youse but sadly couldnae remember her password so is now VicksMc!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Welcome back, Scotlass!  I think I remember  you.  Hope all is well with you and family.  You got married a few years ago, yes?


----------



## Lynne G

Do you believe for the two hours our pumpkins sat outside carved, something ate most of my design and I salvaged little one’s.  Did not touch older one’s.  So mine was a spooky character, now changed to I think looks like a witch over a cauldron.  Sigh.  7 kids so far.  Cute costumes, littlest so far, was a flamingo.  Sweet little girl that was so shy, won’t say a thing to me.  Thought I should be nice, and wearing one of Robo’s masks.  She is gem to make such cute ones for all to use.


----------



## Lynne G

Spooky enough night? Wind making it feel a bit cool.


Happy Halloween!


----------



## macraven

VicksMc said:


> Hey,any of you youse remember Scotlass?  Well she remembers youse but sadly couldnae remember her password so is now VicksMc!!!!


Would never forget who Scotlass is!
Welcome back home!


----------



## Robo56

Happy Halloween Sans family


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Happy and spooky Halloween    I hope everyone had a great day!!!

I just turned out our outside light.  We didn't get many kiddos this year.  At least we have 2 young teenage/adult men to eat what is left lol.  

Busy weekend, reorganized and clean out our big freezer, deep cleaned/detailed the trucks, bought groceries, purchased a new crock pot for all the moose meat I will need to cook, and finally looked at flights/hotels and vehicle rentals.  I am going to come up with a loose itinerary for the week.  Starting to get all the wheels in action.

Cool, crisp day here.  No snow, but my head tells me we will be seeing it here soon.  Woke up with a killer headache, that just won't go away.  I'm pulling out the big gun medication tonight when I head to bed.  I hope it works.  I really don't need the week to start off with a killer headache/migraine.  

Well, I should fold the last load of laundry, then head to bed.

I'll leave a nightlight on for those who can't sleep and our early risers across the pond.


----------



## macraven

Thanks Pumpkin  for handling tonight’s night light!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy and spooky Halloween    I hope everyone had a great day!!!
> 
> I just turned out our outside light.  We didn't get many kiddos this year.  At least we have 2 young teenage/adult men to eat what is left lol.
> 
> Busy weekend, reorganized and clean out our big freezer, deep cleaned/detailed the trucks, bought groceries, purchased a new crock pot for all the moose meat I will need to cook, and finally looked at flights/hotels and vehicle rentals.  I am going to come up with a loose itinerary for the week.  Starting to get all the wheels in action.
> 
> Cool, crisp day here.  No snow, but my head tells me we will be seeing it here soon.  Woke up with a killer headache, that just won't go away.  I'm pulling out the big gun medication tonight when I head to bed.  I hope it works.  I really don't need the week to start off with a killer headache/migraine.
> 
> Well, I should fold the last load of laundry, then head to bed.
> 
> I'll leave a nightlight on for those who can't sleep and our early risers across the pond.



Hope you had a lovely weekend too, and glad you`ve started those trip plans, getting everything together is always fun!

Hope the headache has gone and you got a good sleep (my answer to all ails) yes, headaches are miserable......have a great week.




November 1st!!

Wind is still around 40mph and will be for most of the morning. I`m out this morning and potential snow for Bonfire Night this weekend.......not that I`m a fan of Bonfire night.....we are the Grinch with fireworks.

Tomorrow looks better though.......a little lighter this morning, only for a week or so then it goes back to being darker again, always glad of a night light!

Boring breakfast this morning, chicken noodle soup for lunch and pork fillet with mustard and honey glaze for dinner

Book group this morning too, last one till after Christmas. Everyone is always so busy in December, we leave it till January now, quite enjoyed this book, so hope the next one is as good.































Happy Monday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Schumi.  Nice to have book group this morning, after enjoying the book selection this time.  

Oh no, Pumpkin, hope the headache is gone when you wake up this morning.

I guess fittingly, we got 13 kids, including 7 within a half hour, then the other 6 as we were ready to turn off the light.  But we waited, as we saw them on the other side of the street, and we figured it would take about 15 minutes to get around to our side of the street.  Think it was about that time we heard them coming.  Compared to the earlier group, this group was quite noisy.  But we didn’t mind, they were older kids happily getting candy.  And so, there is leftover.  But that won’t last too long.  All will be enjoying our gotten Halloween candy. As hehe:



. Hehe, my kids didn’t even have to trick or treat.

And so, with the month of voting, and two federal holidays, it’s a great month.

Finally, even with the new month, it’s a Monday, and with the cloud cover, and no time change yet, it’s very dark out. Sunrise is not for another hour. And that means I’m up way before the sun, as start of a routine week day routine. But thinking need to put my car in the shop for routine service on Friday, so I’m thinking of making it a longer weekend. Short week this week, with holiday one next week, yay!

Tea, why yes I am sipping it.  Wishing all the homies a Marvelous Monday.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all!  Hope you all had a enjoyable haunt.  Nearly 300 little monsters stopped by yesterday.  Up to our ears in decorations that need stowed today but, couldn’t resist the last funnies of Halloween…



See you next year, handsome!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all.  Pumpkin hope you’re feeling better soon.  Lynne I wonder what ate your pumpkin?

We’ve been very busy here though as the grandchildren are away for a few days we avoided Halloween.  Just didn’t feel like decorating this time and actually very few children where we live now.  Baby X and his Mummy and Daddy live on a new development and they went to town on decorating and had lots of visitors so that was good.




I had baby on Friday and he was a cuddly bundle.  We really enjoyed the time with him.

Em and I went out to the Emma Bridgewater factory yesterday and had a nice browse and lunch. Mr W was doing some tiling. His workshop is arriving on Thursday so (despite the rain) he’s outside working again today finishing off the area. He’s so looking forward to it.

Take care all and happy trip planning!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all!  Hope you all had a enjoyable haunt.  Nearly 300 little monsters stopped by yesterday.  Up to our ears in decorations that need stowed today but, couldn’t resist the last funnies of Halloween…
> 
> View attachment 618555
> 
> View attachment 618556See you next year, handsome!



Love it.......gotta love Jason........300 kids!!!! wow.....

ok then....just one more!! And welcome home....... 







​


Been trying to post on here for about 5 minutes..........just wouldn`t let me.......

Wind is finally dying down a little here, but not the warmest day, I was glad of a big bowl of chicken noodle soup......

Our window cleaner called to say he`s giving up, so we need to find a new one, we were due this week, he only comes every two weeks, so hope we can get a new one soon. There`s not many around here. 

Time for afternoon cuppa I think........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh yes, enjoy that cup of tea, Schumi.  Glad to hear wind has subsided.  Oh no, as yeah, sometimes hard to find a new service person when current says no longer in business. 

Julie, good to see your post. Sweet little one, and how nice to be able to watch while parents are busy. The two suspects that come to mind are a chipmunk or a squirrel. First time we ever had that happen. But was still a fun activity we do every year.

Keisha, eek!  Now that’s quite the number of kids that came by.  Where my brother used to live, he got that kind of number.  But where he’s now, there are not many kids in the neighborhood, and he got not a soul. 

Ah, the 50’s high temps have arrived this week, but 60 the high today, so as sunny out, maybe will ditch the jacket, but still wear pants.  And sunglasses, yay!  

Ah, lunchtime getting that ever so closer.  I’m so ready to get outside and enjoy fresh air.


----------



## buckeev

Happy Belated Halloween Y'all!
Well....Gage backed out of the HHN/Pizza Fries Quest. Long story...but he told me 8 hours before our flight Saturday that he did not want to go because he wouldn't be able to watch his shows on his TV. It's a bit complicated but those of you familiar with Autism know how plans can get nuked real quick. Thankfully, I was able to do some "creative booking" and salvaged all of my funds via future trips....(i.e. Christmas! ) and SWA flight credits.


----------



## macraven

Well a Christmas time period trip is something he can look forward to!

It will be great and he will have fun!


----------



## Metro West

Afternoon all. Just stopping by to say hi and happy to report I had an excellent doctor appointment today....blood pressure is in the normal range and I've lost about 5 pounds! 

Bring on the Thanksgiving dinner!


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Happy Belated Halloween Y'all!
> Well....Gage backed out of the HHN/Pizza Fries Quest. Long story...but he told me 8 hours before our flight Saturday that he did not want to go because he wouldn't be able to watch his shows on his TV. It's a bit complicated but those of you familiar with Autism know how plans can get nuked real quick. Thankfully, I was able to do some "creative booking" and salvaged all of my funds via future trips....(i.e. Christmas! ) and SWA flight credits.



Christmas trip will be much better buckeev.......and glad your creative booking worked out well for you!! 




Metro West said:


> Afternoon all. Just stopping by to say hi and happy to report I had an excellent doctor appointment today....blood pressure is in the normal range and I've lost about 5 pounds!
> 
> Bring on the Thanksgiving dinner!



Well done Todd!! Sounds good with your BP and weight too.....always good to hear that it`s going in the right direction.........

Oh yeah, you can enjoy a guilt free Thanksgiving dinner! 





Didn`t overcook the pork tonight which is always a worry with it, so easy to overdo it and overcooked pork isn`t nice, but it was lovely. Went with Teriyaki and a few other spices.....lovely. 

It`s very odd again preparing dinner when it`s completely dark outside, I don`t mind it really. But it has gone colder. Early morning walk tomorrow I think we`ll be well wrapped up...hats, scarves and gloves for sure, but at least sun will be shining. 

Hot chocolate time I think.......very rock and roll!!!


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Well done Todd!! Sounds good with your BP and weight too.....always good to hear that it`s going in the right direction.........
> 
> Oh yeah, you can enjoy a guilt free Thanksgiving dinner!


 Thanks Carole...I'm trying to do better but its hard sometimes. 

Hey...do you remember this one?


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Thanks Carole...I'm trying to do better but its hard sometimes.
> 
> Hey...do you remember this one?
> 
> View attachment 618732



I do, was that in 2016? That was a good year.......

I raise you.....2013.......same dress.......lol......

Looking back, I think the earliest pictures we have together are in 2010....not sure why we didn`t take any in 08/09.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> I do, was that in 2016? That was a good year.......
> 
> I raise you.....2013.......same dress.......lol......
> 
> Looking back, I think the earliest pictures we have together are in 2010....not sure why we didn`t take any in 08/09.


 I think it was 2016 and you are right...it was a good year. I remember us posing for that picture...all of us together.

And don't worry about the same dress...I probably had the same underwear on in both pictures!  

I have to try and find the pictures from the holiday parade...you know...the year you almost took down that woman who tried to start a fight with you?


----------



## schumigirl

Oh lordy I`d forgotten about her!!! She was a grumpy cow if I remember correctly........

She would have deserved it too!! Tom just said he`s never forgotten it as he could see us being evicted from the park.......lol.......

Then I almost choked Tom by adding Tabasco to the sandwich in the Boulangerie and forgetting to tell him before he tasted it.......now that was funny!!! For us.......

Here you go.....2017......


----------



## Lynne G

Aw, Christmas will be so much more fun, Buckeev.  Hope it works out.  

Blasts from the past always fun, Carole and Todd. Yeah, I’ve been known to wear same clothes year after year. Well, as like something I like to wear, I wear it more often.

Ack, even with a late lunch, lunchtime walk was lovely, there’s a cry for dinner.  I want breakfast for dinner, but older one suggested pasta.  Um, we have lots of potatoes for some reason, so home fries and newly bought eggs, and dinner will be served.  Guess I’d better get moving.  And house feels a bit cool, so hot chocolate sounds good Carole.


----------



## Charade67

Happy November! How is it November already? B will be 21 in a couple of weeks. I'm having a difficult time wrapping my brain around that.

We had fun at our first NASCAR race yesterday. We saw 3 cars hit the wall in front of us. Thankfully, no driver was injured.  The only bad part of the day was the horrendous traffic.

After the race dh decided that we needed to eat supper at Denny's.  We got to the restaurant and they only had 3 people working. There were 2 women who had to seat customers, serve, and  clear tables.  They had 1 man doing the cooking. The 3 of them were doing an amazing job of keeping up with all of the orders. 




Metro West said:


> My family went to Gatlinburg in 1982 during vacation. We were coming back from Nashville and decided to stay the night there. We hiked up Klingman's Dome and the point where you can see four states. That was one summer we didn't go to Florida or the beach.


 We love Gatlinburg. It's a bit of a kitschy tourist trap, but can be fun too. 



keishashadow said:


> PS my two older DS’s team made it into the dance! nice group of kids, young team, few seniors; they were a real long-shot as so unseasoned & in a tough division. Nice to see persistence and hard work pay off. Sad we were en-route home & missed it.


 Congratulations to him and his team.



VicksMc said:


> Hey,any of you youse remember Scotlass?  Well she remembers youse but sadly couldnae remember her password so is now VicksMc!!!!


 I can't remember if we have met or not. I started posting with this group in 2017. Welcome back. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Cool, crisp day here. No snow, but my head tells me we will be seeing it here soon.


 SO not ready for snow. We usually don't get much until January or February.



Lynne G said:


> And so, with the month of voting, and two federal holidays, it’s a great month.


 We elect a new governor tomorrow. I think I will try to get up a little early and vote before work. 



keishashadow said:


> Hey all! Hope you all had a enjoyable haunt. Nearly 300 little monsters stopped by yesterday.


 Wow! That's an amazing number. The last time we participated in TOT we had maybe 5 kids stop by. 



buckeev said:


> Happy Belated Halloween Y'all!
> Well....Gage backed out of the HHN/Pizza Fries Quest. Long story...but he told me 8 hours before our flight Saturday that he did not want to go because he wouldn't be able to watch his shows on his TV. It's a bit complicated but those of you familiar with Autism know how plans can get nuked real quick. Thankfully, I was able to do some "creative booking" and salvaged all of my funds via future trips....(i.e. Christmas! ) and SWA flight credits.


 Sorry you missed HHN, but Christmas will be fun. Glad you didn't lose anything with the change in plans. 



Metro West said:


> Afternoon all. Just stopping by to say hi and happy to report I had an excellent doctor appointment today....blood pressure is in the normal range and I've lost about 5 pounds!


Congratulations on both the BP and weight loss. 


Tonight is Monday Night Football. I think I will start the book I got from the library the other day.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Oh lordy I`d forgotten about her!!! She was a grumpy cow if I remember correctly........
> 
> She would have deserved it too!! Tom just said he`s never forgotten it as he could see us being evicted from the park.......lol.......
> 
> Then I almost choked Tom by adding Tabasco to the sandwich in the Boulangerie and forgetting to tell him before he tasted it.......now that was funny!!! For us.......


 Oh yes....I remember it well. I thought Tom's head was going to explode!  I miss that restaurant...the food was really good and those desserts were out of this world.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Oh yes....I remember it well. I thought Tom's head was going to explode!  I miss that restaurant...the food was really good and those desserts were out of this world.
> 
> View attachment 618850
> 
> View attachment 618852


 
lol.....he remembers it all too well....... 

Yes, the Boulangerie was much better than The Today Cafe now....those sandwiches were lovely and yes, it was Cheesecake Factory cheesecakes they had if I remember correctly. 




First beautiful day in a long time, well, maybe a couple of weeks. It`s very cold, but the sun is shining and barely a wind, although when it did blow, it was very cool. So, we did 8 miles this morning and it was very quiet considering it was as nice. I think the bad weather recently has turned folks off of walking right now. Rain due again tomorrow so we made the most of this morning. 

Have a leek and bacon quiche baking in the oven for lunch, made mini ones for both of us as we have too many eggs and will have some salad on the side. Dinner is roasted salmon, and been asked for the lemon butter sauce we like.  We don`t really go through a lot of eggs in this house unless I bake or we eat them for breakfast which isn`t every day, so quiche is an ideal way to use them up. I can`t hurt the farmers feelings by telling them we don`t really eat them. 

Then some laundry....washing some clothes that haven`t been out of the bedroom closets for too long, they just need a good freshen up having been folded or hanging for a while. 

Pot of tea as it`s elevenses time.......



























Have a lovely Tuesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, was not as fond of the sandwiches from the Today Cafe.  I too like the sandwiches and desserts from the place before it changed.  



So just driving up to wishing all eat a taco Tuesday. You know, the day Mac gets reminded a Taco Bell dinner would be perfect today.

Yay for Schumi having nicer weather even if a bit cool. Us, 47 degrees out now, with rain my phone says will be here in the next hour. And weather lady said rainy day, with high to be only 52. A bit cooler rainy Tuesday.

And so, hope Schumi had her tea before her walk, and lunch sounds delicious.

Me, voting day, as will do after work routine. But as a not as bright day, with rain, right now I’m in the usual tea drinking mode.

Have that terrific Taco Tuesday homies.


----------



## Charade67

It’s a dreary, rainy Tuesday. I left home early so I could go vote. That took almost no time at all, so now I am early for work.  I suppose I could go in and get a head start on my insurance problems.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Happy Tuesday!

I was having computer issues on Sunday.  Lost all my quotes and the entire post I'd just typed out, grrrrr!
DH took my Mac to work yesterday to have his IT guy check it out.  
All seems ok now....whew!


Took Barney to the vet early this morning for a dental cleaning.  Poor guy has some bad teeth at his advanced age.  I can pick him up in about an hour.

Plan on hanging home this afternoon to keep watch over him.
That will give me an opportunity to start sorting through some of my Christmas purchases, and see what else I need to buy.

11 days until I get to see the Xmas decorations at Universal!!  I always look forward to the holiday decor in the Sunshine State!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick early morning stop in.

Headache has finally dulled to a dull pain this morning.  Yesterday it was still in full swing.  Not a fun day.  Good thing, that my job is very flexible and I'm able to do a light day and get my time sensitive items done, then leave the rest to work on as I need to.  Didn't do much else, other than my required spreadsheets/paperwork.  Today is  much better and more manageable.  It is the time of year where my migraines are horrible, and I just deal with it as best as I can.  

Another crisp cold morning.  The skies are blue and the sun is shinning.  You can't ask for better than that in November.  



keishashadow said:


> Hope you all had a enjoyable haunt. Nearly 300 little monsters stopped by yesterday. Up to our ears in decorations that need stowed today but, couldn’t resist the last funnies of Halloween…


That's quite a few little monsters stopping for candy!!!!  How much fun though!  


buckeev said:


> Well....Gage backed out of the HHN/Pizza Fries Quest. Long story...but he told me 8 hours before our flight Saturday that he did not want to go because he wouldn't be able to watch his shows on his TV. It's a bit complicated but those of you familiar with Autism know how plans can get nuked real quick. Thankfully, I was able to do some "creative booking" and salvaged all of my funds via future trips....(i.e. Christmas! ) and SWA flight credits.


It's great that you roll with it, and start planning a new adventure!  I know autism well, and it is both a blessing and a curse.  


Charade67 said:


> We had fun at our first NASCAR race yesterday. We saw 3 cars hit the wall in front of us. Thankfully, no driver was injured. The only bad part of the day was the horrendous traffic.
> 
> After the race dh decided that we needed to eat supper at Denny's. We got to the restaurant and they only had 3 people working. There were 2 women who had to seat customers, serve, and clear tables. They had 1 man doing the cooking. The 3 of them were doing an amazing job of keeping up with all of the orders.


We watched the race on Sunday ( well I did through my eyelids lol ) it was a great race.  DH thought for sure fists were going to fly between Hamlin and Bowman   Nascar is knows for having a few fists thrown when it's late in the season and the driver wants that big win 


schumigirl said:


> First beautiful day in a long time, well, maybe a couple of weeks. It`s very cold, but the sun is shining and barely a wind, although when it did blow, it was very cool. So, we did 8 miles this morning and it was very quiet considering it was as nice. I think the bad weather recently has turned folks off of walking right now. Rain due again tomorrow so we made the most of this morning.


Yes...the same is here too.  I used to pass many people when out on my walks.  Now, I will be lucky if I pass one or two - and usually they will have dogs.  The cool weather turns us in to whimps and we retreat back into our warm homes.  Your quiche sounds lovely.  

Well, I should shuffle some papers and complete some spreadsheets.  

Have a great day...stay safe!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, Pumpkin.  Hope that headache stops completely very soon.  It does make ya not feel well.  Yeah, I rarely see walkers when I do my lunchtime walk.  Just got back and glad I had a jacket.  Luckily, no rain, but still overcast and certainly looks like we will get wet by later this afternoon. 

Well easy grilled cheese for lunch, and kids went grocery shopping, at Costco, as older one thought we needed more food. Well, since last night, little one did not eat the eggs, I’m guessing some meat will be bought. They also were going to this Asian grocery store that has a bakery too. Only place I know that sells a ramen that older one likes. Plus sodas and bakery items that you cannot see in the regular grocery stores. They are not back yet, so I’m curious what they are buying,


----------



## Robo56

Good Tuesday afternoon Sans family 






Pumpkin1172 said:


> You are an awesome Grammie!!!!! Of course he will help you if you pay him with COOKIES!!!!!!! It's great you are such an involved grandparent. That doesn't always happen. It is the one thing that both dh and I are striving to do - and want to do! We have experienced first hand at grandparents who don't do that - and everyone looses out. It was the one thing that we don't want our grandkids to experience.



Thank you Pumpkin. We do love our sweet grandchildren. I’am sure you and your hubby are awesome grandparents too.

I know a few of those grandparents who are not involved with their grandchildren and they are the losers for sure.




bobbie68 said:


> Hi Robbie and thank you, I enjoyed our dinner and chatting afterwards with Lynne. Sapphire was such a nice place to do it. We are going good thank you and I wish all the best to yours and are doing well. I look forward to meeting up again in the future.



That was a nice visit and meet up. Look forward to another in the future if our schedules align.




keishashadow said:


> I can’t wait to see pics!



I will add them this evening. Hope you took some pictures of your decorations and share them with us.




Lynne G said:


> Robo, hope your party this weekend is excellent, as I’m sure it will be.



We had a nice party Lynne thank you. It always so fun to see everyone.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> A good chuckle for all the Michael Meyer lovers



That video was awesome.




soniam said:


> Saw my OBGYN last week for a checkup, and she said the biopsy came back OK and feels that the pre-cancerous cells got removed. So that's a relief.



Great news soniam. I know you are relieved to get the good news.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am taking an early lunch today...finally decided to start treating myself to getting my nails done again. I found a great tech that I knew years ago when I was managing a beauty supply store and knew her back then



It’s nice to pamper yourself with salon treatments. Enjoy.




schumigirl said:


> Did enjoy the reading sessions today, the kids went all out with their outfits and it was hard to choose a winner for each age group. The loved the spooky stories too which was nice.



Great to hear the reading was a success. I bet the little ones were adorable.



J'aime Paris said:


> Last night at Benihana's was a good time! We did get our own hibachi table for our group of 7. We celebrated both DD and MIL, since her birthday is tomorrow. I o



Wonderful to hear that you were able to get everyone together for your daughters birthday. Sounds like a good meal and great visit with family.




macraven said:


> Is everyone ready for trick and treaters?



I was. We gave away about 140 big candy bars.



Charade67 said:


> DH bought a t-shirt and had all the cast members sign it. The shirt has been sitting in a dresser drawer since December. Today I took it to Hobby Lobby and am having it framed. I just hope he doesn't notice that it is missing before Christmas.



Sounds like a very thoughtful Christmas present. He will be thrilled.




schumigirl said:


> Cloud and rain disappeared for the kids scavenget hunt, it was so much fun for them and their outfits were amazing....think there were many parents responsible for the outifts!!



So nice to hear the weather cooperated for the hunt.




schumigirl said:


> Our boy winner was in a Michael Myers costume.....kinda creeped me out a little to be honest as he kept the moves right up until he got the prize.....half expected him to take the mask off and it would be real......lol.....He was 12 so I was kinda surprised he knew who Michael Myers was!!



Micheal is your favorite.



schumigirl said:


> The best girl was dressed as Michael Jackson, but half in half....one side she had the thriller outfit, other half of her was all in Beat it outfit......she knew all his moves to a tee.......



I bet that was cute.




schumigirl said:


> I was in the church hall though for most of the hunt preparing for the prizes and snacks with Nosy Beth.....always wants to know everyone`s business and asks so many questions....you feel as though you are being interrogated.......I always frustrate her by telling her nothing, she doesn`t like it. Hate nosy people who want to question your every move. But, her aside, it was a lovely evening and the kids had an absolute blast which was lovely to see.



Great to hear the kids had a blast.



keishashadow said:


> PS my two older DS’s team made it into the dance! nice group of kids, young team, few seniors; they were a real long-shot as so unseasoned & in a tough division. Nice to see persistence and hard work pay off. Sad we were en-route home & missed it.



Congratulations to your sons team. Perseverance in the face of unfavorable odds makes the victory so much sweeter.



Realfoodfans said:


> We’ve been very busy here though as the grandchildren are away for a few days we avoided Halloween. Just didn’t feel like decorating this time and actually very few children where we live now. Baby X and his Mummy and Daddy live on a new development and they went to town on decorating and had lots of visitors so that was good.



What a cute little fella.




buckeev said:


> Happy Belated Halloween Y'all!
> Well....Gage backed out of the HHN/Pizza Fries Quest. Long story...but he told me 8 hours before our flight Saturday that he did not want to go because he wouldn't be able to watch his shows on his TV. It's a bit complicated but those of you familiar with Autism know how plans can get nuked real quick. Thankfully, I was able to do some "creative booking" and salvaged all of my funds via future trips....(i.e. Christmas! ) and SWA flight credits.



Sorry to hear the trip needed to be canceled, but great news you can reschedule and won’t lose your money.




Metro West said:


> Afternoon all. Just stopping by to say hi and happy to report I had an excellent doctor appointment today....blood pressure is in the normal range and I've lost about 5 pounds!



Good news on the weight loss and blood pressure is under control.


It’s 48 degrees this morning. The trees are a beautiful red, orange and yellow and the leaves are falling.

I was not able to make it to my grandsons high school football game last Friday. Son and daughter-in-law were there and grandsons girlfriend traveled with them. It was rainy and cold out and a 6 hour round trip. I’am having an issue with right leg so could not sit that long. I talked to him the night before. It was a close game, but they lost. This was their second game of the Sectional.

My dad came in for a visit Thursday evening so my sister and I have been busy entertaining him. He leaves tomorrow morning.

I had my Halloween Party Sunday.  The weather was nice. Perfect weather for Trick or Treating. We had lots of good food and treats. We were visited by Gandalf the Gray and an adorable little Hobbit.





My niece and sweet great-nephew. 

We gave away 140 large candy bars to Trick or Treaters.


----------



## Charade67

Pumpkin1172 said:


> We watched the race on Sunday ( well I did through my eyelids lol ) it was a great race. DH thought for sure fists were going to fly between Hamlin and Bowman  Nascar is knows for having a few fists thrown when


Hamlin wrecked very close to where we were sitting. We must have been in the anti-Hamlin section because most of the crowd started cheering. I was too far away to see the altercation after Bowman’s win. I had to watch it later online.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Oh no, Pumpkin.  Hope that headache stops completely very soon.  It does make ya not feel well.  Yeah, I rarely see walkers when I do my lunchtime walk.  Just got back and glad I had a jacket.  Luckily, no rain, but still overcast and certainly looks like we will get wet by later this afternoon.
> 
> Well easy grilled cheese for lunch, and kids went grocery shopping, at Costco, as older one thought we needed more food. Well, since last night, little one did not eat the eggs, I’m guessing some meat will be bought. They also were going to this Asian grocery store that has a bakery too. Only place I know that sells a ramen that older one likes. Plus sodas and bakery items that you cannot see in the regular grocery stores. They are not back yet, so I’m curious what they are buying,


I wish we had a dedicated Asian store in my area.  They have some cool things!
Hope the kids got some good eats!




Robo56 said:


> Good Tuesday afternoon Sans family
> 
> View attachment 618895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Pumpkin. We do love our sweet grandchildren. I’am sure you and your hubby are awesome grandparents too.
> 
> I know a few of those grandparents who are not involved with their grandchildren and they are the losers for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a nice visit and meet up. Look forward to another in the future if our schedules align.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will add them this evening. Hope you took some pictures of your decorations and share them with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a nice party Lynne thank you. It always so fun to see everyone.
> 
> 
> That video was awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great news soniam. I know you are relieved to get the good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s nice to pamper yourself with salon treatments. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear the reading was a success. I bet the little ones were adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful to hear that you were able to get everyone together for your daughters birthday. Sounds like a good meal and great visit with family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was. We gave away about 140 big candy bars.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a very thoughtful Christmas present. He will be thrilled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to hear the weather cooperated for the hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Micheal is your favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet that was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear the kids had a blast.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to your sons team. Perseverance in the face of unfavorable odds makes the victory so much sweeter.
> 
> 
> 
> What a cute little fella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear the trip needed to be canceled, but great news you can reschedule and won’t lose your money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good news on the weight loss and blood pressure is under control.
> 
> 
> It’s 48 degrees this morning. The trees are a beautiful red, orange and yellow and the leaves are falling.
> 
> I was not able to make it to my grandsons high school football game last Friday. Son and daughter-in-law were there and grandsons girlfriend traveled with them. It was rainy and cold out and a 6 hour round trip. I’am having an issue with right leg so could not sit that long. I talked to him the night before. It was a close game, but they lost. This was their second game of the Sectional.
> 
> My dad came in for a visit Thursday evening so my sister and I have been busy entertaining him. He leaves tomorrow morning.
> 
> I had my Halloween Party Sunday.  The weather was nice. Perfect weather for Trick or Treating. We had lots of good food and treats. We were visited by Gandalf the Gray and an adorable little Hobbit.
> 
> View attachment 618974
> 
> View attachment 618972
> 
> My niece and sweet great-nephew.
> 
> We gave away 140 large candy bars to Trick or Treaters.


What a sweet little boy!   Nice Gandalf costume!

Glad your party was a success!!!!








Barney is being quite droopy after his dental appointment, poor fella....
He needed 2 molars extracted.  He'll need to have soft food for 5 days.  And the vet sent home pain meds too.   
Lots of extra pampering coming up!!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww poor Barney.  Funny, that was my male lab’s name. Never had teeth issues with any of my dogs, but glad to hear your Barney is getting some loving, Paris.

Ended up kids came home with honey garlic boneless chicken bites, as the kids said they ordered them from the bakery and fast food place inside that Asian sore. Said they saw the chef cut up the chicken, make the sauce to toss them in, then waited about 20 minutes as the chef breaded, fried and tossed in the sauce. They ordered a 10 count, but said even the two of them could not finish all. They knew I would not eat that, so they stopped in Wawa and got the free coffee and a sandwich for me. They were right, as when they gave that chicken in the leftover box, to my DH, I could smell the garlic. Hard no from me, as I don’t mind a bit of garlic, but if I can smell it, won’t eat. My coffee and sandwich was good. They did come home with some strange ice cream pops from the Asian store, and some odd frozen things from both Costco and the Asian store. And of course items from both stores, and even a lounge set little one said was on sale at Costco, as the brand we liked, as had bought them last year, was on sale this year. So both little one and I have a new lounge set.

Dinner, thought since frost warnings issued until tomorrow morning, needed to heat up house some more. So spaghetti and homemade meatballs in red sauce. There is leftovers, so since DH is working tonight, will save some for him. Any leftover will make good meatballs sandwiches tomorrow.

Ah, glad the mid week is tomorrow. As will be up early on Friday to drop off car, and decided to relax the rest of the day. So three day weekend coming up. Yay!


----------



## Charade67

Braves win the series!!!!


----------



## macraven

We are fans and thrilled they won 
Only took  27 years for them..
But now Georgia has a winning team


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Tuesday afternoon Sans family
> 
> View attachment 618895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Pumpkin. We do love our sweet grandchildren. I’am sure you and your hubby are awesome grandparents too.
> 
> I know a few of those grandparents who are not involved with their grandchildren and they are the losers for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a nice visit and meet up. Look forward to another in the future if our schedules align.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will add them this evening. Hope you took some pictures of your decorations and share them with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a nice party Lynne thank you. It always so fun to see everyone.
> 
> 
> That video was awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great news soniam. I know you are relieved to get the good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s nice to pamper yourself with salon treatments. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear the reading was a success. I bet the little ones were adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful to hear that you were able to get everyone together for your daughters birthday. Sounds like a good meal and great visit with family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was. We gave away about 140 big candy bars.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a very thoughtful Christmas present. He will be thrilled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to hear the weather cooperated for the hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Micheal is your favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet that was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear the kids had a blast.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to your sons team. Perseverance in the face of unfavorable odds makes the victory so much sweeter.
> 
> 
> 
> What a cute little fella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear the trip needed to be canceled, but great news you can reschedule and won’t lose your money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good news on the weight loss and blood pressure is under control.
> 
> 
> It’s 48 degrees this morning. The trees are a beautiful red, orange and yellow and the leaves are falling.
> 
> I was not able to make it to my grandsons high school football game last Friday. Son and daughter-in-law were there and grandsons girlfriend traveled with them. It was rainy and cold out and a 6 hour round trip. I’am having an issue with right leg so could not sit that long. I talked to him the night before. It was a close game, but they lost. This was their second game of the Sectional.
> 
> My dad came in for a visit Thursday evening so my sister and I have been busy entertaining him. He leaves tomorrow morning.
> 
> I had my Halloween Party Sunday.  The weather was nice. Perfect weather for Trick or Treating. We had lots of good food and treats. We were visited by Gandalf the Gray and an adorable little Hobbit.
> 
> View attachment 618974
> 
> View attachment 618972
> 
> My niece and sweet great-nephew.
> 
> We gave away 140 large candy bars to Trick or Treaters.



That is one cute little baba there Robbie.......he`s gorgeous......and glad the party was a big hit. 

Hope your dad`s visit was a tonic for you and you had a lovely time with him, and hope the leg isn`t giving you too much grief now. Not pleasant at all......but good to see you, hope you`re doing ok.








J'aime Paris said:


> I wish we had a dedicated Asian store in my area.  They have some cool things!
> Hope the kids got some good eats!
> 
> 
> 
> What a sweet little boy!   Nice Gandalf costume!
> 
> Glad your party was a success!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barney is being quite droopy after his dental appointment, poor fella....
> He needed 2 molars extracted.  He'll need to have soft food for 5 days.  And the vet sent home pain meds too.
> Lots of extra pampering coming up!!
> View attachment 619106



Oh bless Barney......I`m sure you`ll take extra special care of him, they really are like big babies at times.

You`d love an area close to us, well, around 40 minutes drive. Full of ethnic stores of all kinds. Sadly now, not a place you go after dark, but during the day the Chinese, Indian and Malaysian stores are everywhere in one small area. For folks who enjoy real cooking it`s wonderful to shop there, nothing is in English so you hope the person working that day speaks good English.....otherwise you never really know what you`re buying sometimes lol.......




Looks like more rain this morning, doesn`t seem too heavy at all but once it`s light, we`ll see. Hope to get out walking, although it doesn`t look too warm either. 

Just put some chicken thighs in the slow cooker with some honey, mustard, sweet chilli balsamic, garlic, diced celery and carrots and other herbs and spices for dinner tonight, I`m going to enjoy that aroma all day today when it gets going. Will do some parmentier potatoes to go with it and some steamed brocolli for them, I don`t eat brocolli. 

Our village church is having a bring and buy sale today, we won`t stay but I will drop off some baking for sale and leave. I did bake a lot, so hopefully help with their funds. Got a friend coming round for a coffee later today too, always good to see them.

And not much else going on....quiet few days ahead. It`s that time of year.......




























Happy Wednesday​


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Wednesday it is, thank you Schumi.  We are three degrees above freezing with a very clear sky, so no rain for us.  A full day of a clear sky.  Perfect to see all those Fall colors.  With our close to freezing temp, the green grass and other still seen will start to not be green.  Nice you are taking baked goods to the church.  Do they do that event routinely?  I thought you’ve done that nice food donations before. Hope your friend visit was a good one, and some coffee was enjoyed as well.  

Me?  Tea and routine.  That’s my day.  Oh and why hello camel:



Looking that festive look today. Yep, three weeks to Thanksgiving and less than a month until Christmas. That happy wintertime is closely approaching.

But as today is a first Wednesday of November, it’s the first November day we say, get over the hump of this mid week day, and yay yay, Friday gets that ever so closer.

And so, more tea for me, and hmm, a what for breakfast. Thought maybe some of those graham crackers may be left. That would do.

The most wonderful Wednesday homies.  May all be healthy and happy, and hope old dog Barney gets a hug or two today. And hope all homies, and any fur family member that needs a hug, gets one from me. Hug


----------



## J'aime Paris

Lynne G said:


> Aww poor Barney.  Funny, that was my male lab’s name. Never had teeth issues with any of my dogs, but glad to hear your Barney is getting some loving, Paris.
> 
> Ended up kids came home with honey garlic boneless chicken bites, as the kids said they ordered them from the bakery and fast food place inside that Asian sore. Said they saw the chef cut up the chicken, make the sauce to toss them in, then waited about 20 minutes as the chef breaded, fried and tossed in the sauce. They ordered a 10 count, but said even the two of them could not finish all. They knew I would not eat that, so they stopped in Wawa and got the free coffee and a sandwich for me. They were right, as when they gave that chicken in the leftover box, to my DH, I could smell the garlic. Hard no from me, as I don’t mind a bit of garlic, but if I can smell it, won’t eat. My coffee and sandwich was good. They did come home with some strange ice cream pops from the Asian store, and some odd frozen things from both Costco and the Asian store. And of course items from both stores, and even a lounge set little one said was on sale at Costco, as the brand we liked, as had bought them last year, was on sale this year. So both little one and I have a new lounge set.
> 
> Dinner, thought since frost warnings issued until tomorrow morning, needed to heat up house some more. So spaghetti and homemade meatballs in red sauce. There is leftovers, so since DH is working tonight, will save some for him. Any leftover will make good meatballs sandwiches tomorrow.
> 
> Ah, glad the mid week is tomorrow. As will be up early on Friday to drop off car, and decided to relax the rest of the day. So three day weekend coming up. Yay!


Oh wow!  Made from scratch when ordered....sounds incredible!  And I love garlic, so that's a plus for me!




schumigirl said:


> That is one cute little baba there Robbie.......he`s gorgeous......and glad the party was a big hit.
> 
> Hope your dad`s visit was a tonic for you and you had a lovely time with him, and hope the leg isn`t giving you too much grief now. Not pleasant at all......but good to see you, hope you`re doing ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bless Barney......I`m sure you`ll take extra special care of him, they really are like big babies at times.
> 
> You`d love an area close to us, well, around 40 minutes drive. Full of ethnic stores of all kinds. Sadly now, not a place you go after dark, but during the day the Chinese, Indian and Malaysian stores are everywhere in one small area. For folks who enjoy real cooking it`s wonderful to shop there, nothing is in English so you hope the person working that day speaks good English.....otherwise you never really know what you`re buying sometimes lol.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like more rain this morning, doesn`t seem too heavy at all but once it`s light, we`ll see. Hope to get out walking, although it doesn`t look too warm either.
> 
> Just put some chicken thighs in the slow cooker with some honey, mustard, sweet chilli balsamic, garlic, diced celery and carrots and other herbs and spices for dinner tonight, I`m going to enjoy that aroma all day today when it gets going. Will do some parmentier potatoes to go with it and some steamed brocolli for them, I don`t eat brocolli.
> 
> Our village church is having a bring and buy sale today, we won`t stay but I will drop off some baking for sale and leave. I did bake a lot, so hopefully help with their funds. Got a friend coming round for a coffee later today too, always good to see them.
> 
> And not much else going on....quiet few days ahead. It`s that time of year.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday​


I bet your treats get top dollar (pound) at the church!

Those markets sound so nice!  I would enjoy browsing stores like those!!

Thank you for thinking about Barney!



Lynne G said:


> Happy Wednesday it is, thank you Schumi.  We are three degrees above freezing with a very clear sky, so no rain for us.  A full day of a clear sky.  Perfect to see all those Fall colors.  With our close to freezing temp, the green grass and other still seen will start to not be green.  Nice you are taking baked goods to the church.  Do they do that event routinely?  I thought you’ve done that nice food donations before. Hope your friend visit was a good one, and some coffee was enjoyed as well.
> 
> Me?  Tea and routine.  That’s my day.  Oh and why hello camel:
> 
> View attachment 619202
> 
> Looking that festive look today. Yep, three weeks to Thanksgiving and less than a month until Christmas. That happy wintertime is closely approaching.
> 
> But as today is a first Wednesday of November, it’s the first November day we say, get over the hump of this mid week day, and yay yay, Friday gets that ever so closer.
> 
> And so, more tea for me, and hmm, a what for breakfast. Thought maybe some of those graham crackers may be left. That would do.
> 
> The most wonderful Wednesday homies.  May all be healthy and happy, and hope old dog Barney gets a hug or two today. And hope all homies, and any fur family member that needs a hug, gets one from me. Hug


I cannot believe how quickly the holidays are approaching....ack!  I'm hosting quite a few times, I need to get it into gear!

Barney will get all the snuggles today!









Barney is still feeling a bit low.  I would imagine his poor mouth is hurting....
He really is like an old man at 15 yrs old....there are 3 pill bottles lined up on the countertop for him to take, LOL!!

Woke up to 26 degrees this morning, brrr!  Good thing I was planning on skipping the walk today!  I'll go to the gym instead.  Hatley will miss it, but I'll play some enrichment games with her to make up for it.

Figured out a couple more Christmas gifts, so I'll get on that today.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick late morning stop in!

Another crisp cold morning.  The sun is shinning and should stay shinning all day.  Rain is in the forecast for tomorrow.  So I'll take the sunshine while it's here.  



Lynne G said:


> Well easy grilled cheese for lunch, and kids went grocery shopping, at Costco, as older one thought we needed more food. Well, since last night, little one did not eat the eggs, I’m guessing some meat will be bought. They also were going to this Asian grocery store that has a bakery too. Only place I know that sells a ramen that older one likes. Plus sodas and bakery items that you cannot see in the regular grocery stores. They are not back yet, so I’m curious what they are buying,


Surprisingly we have quite a huge asian population here - especially people from the Philippines.  There are a couple of asian grocery stores here, that many people frequent because of the items they have.  


J'aime Paris said:


> Barney is being quite droopy after his dental appointment, poor fella....
> He needed 2 molars extracted. He'll need to have soft food for 5 days. And the vet sent home pain meds too.
> Lots of extra pampering coming up!!


Awwww  poor Barney.  Hopefully he recovers fast.  It's hard as they get older to recover from things like that.  Our furry guy had horrible teeth too.  We struggled with keeping his teeth healthy.  


schumigirl said:


> Our village church is having a bring and buy sale today, we won`t stay but I will drop off some baking for sale and leave. I did bake a lot, so hopefully help with their funds. Got a friend coming round for a coffee later today too, always good to see them.


It's great to donate baking...I also love to buy it as well   It can be a double edged sword.  

Well, I should shuffle a few more papers.  I have a few things to catch up on from doing next to nothing from a couple of headache days.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope your headaches have fully gone away, Pumpkin. While not warm, I will say, the beautiful blue sky and sunshine made me smile as I did my lunchtime walk.  Did not want to come back inside.  Was so nice out.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Oh wow!  Made from scratch when ordered....sounds incredible!  And I love garlic, so that's a plus for me!
> 
> 
> 
> I bet your treats get top dollar (pound) at the church!
> 
> Those markets sound so nice!  I would enjoy browsing stores like those!!
> 
> Thank you for thinking about Barney!
> 
> 
> I cannot believe how quickly the holidays are approaching....ack!  I'm hosting quite a few times, I need to get it into gear!
> 
> Barney will get all the snuggles today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barney is still feeling a bit low.  I would imagine his poor mouth is hurting....
> He really is like an old man at 15 yrs old....there are 3 pill bottles lined up on the countertop for him to take, LOL!!
> 
> Woke up to 26 degrees this morning, brrr!  Good thing I was planning on skipping the walk today!  I'll go to the gym instead.  Hatley will miss it, but I'll play some enrichment games with her to make up for it.
> 
> Figured out a couple more Christmas gifts, so I'll get on that today.
> 
> View attachment 619274



I`m laughing at your old man analogy....one of our friends takes about 8 tablets a day with med....his wife often says it`s like a memory of her dad! with his pill container.  Poor Barney.....hope he feels better in the next few days. 

You`d love the ethnic stores here......best place we ever visited for the same type of places was Birmingham in the UK, very ethnic area, but a chef`s paradise. 

That is cold!!! if I ever visit, we`ll come in the summer lol.....we have a real feel of 36, but it`s actually 44f. Too cold for me. Nice job on the gifts......I`m getting ahead too, which I`m so pleased with myself! 

Have a good evening.......





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick late morning stop in!
> 
> Another crisp cold morning.  The sun is shinning and should stay shinning all day.  Rain is in the forecast for tomorrow.  So I'll take the sunshine while it's here.
> 
> 
> Surprisingly we have quite a huge asian population here - especially people from the Philippines.  There are a couple of asian grocery stores here, that many people frequent because of the items they have.
> 
> Awwww  poor Barney.  Hopefully he recovers fast.  It's hard as they get older to recover from things like that.  Our furry guy had horrible teeth too.  We struggled with keeping his teeth healthy.
> 
> It's great to donate baking...I also love to buy it as well   It can be a double edged sword.
> 
> Well, I should shuffle a few more papers.  I have a few things to catch up on from doing next to nothing from a couple of headache days.



Usually we would buy as well as donate, but not so sure in the current climate....others however, seem happy to buy. I heard through friends they did do well with the sales today. They do this every month, so we`re always happy to donate some baked goods. 

Hope the headaches have dissipated and you`re much better now.....headaches can be horrible. 





Had a lovely day, made an afternoon tea as we had two friends drop in......not too fancy, but still nice. Tom made himself scarce as we were chattering like budgies....

Went for a snooze as I felt a headache come on, I think I got chilled on our walk yesterday, so wrapped up warm and cosy and had some cherry brandy tonight. Don`t plan to walk tomorrow at all. 

I told my guys I felt a little poorly..........








They did still eat the food I`d prepared........it was lovely I have to admit, slow cookers do marvels with meat. 

Having an early night tonight, and plan to sleep late, hopefully. 

Hope everyone is having a lovely evening.......


----------



## soniam

Man, it's cold and rainy here. It's only in the high 50sF here, but us Texans don't like that. Drinking hot tea to warm up. I had to pull out a bunch of warm clothes to sit outside in the morning waiting for my car's safety/state inspection. I could wait inside, but it's tight in there and not everyone wears masks. I went to get it Tuesday morning, but the parking lot was completely full. I thought it would be a long wait with so many cars, even if I could find a parking spot. Still need to get my Vespa inspected. I have to wait for a warm and dry day for that one; I don't like riding it in the cold or wet. I had let my 3 vehicles' inspections lapse during covid; now I am having to play catch up.

I bought some t-shirts and hoodies for my husband and son, but I haven't done any other xmas shopping. I did get some stuff for my mom a while ago and will pick up some niknaks and candy from the Japan pavilion at Epcot on our Thanksgiving trip. I have no idea what to get hubby. Son gave us a list, so we probably need to get crackin on it. We usually buy his birthday gifts at the same time, since it's in February. Otherwise, stuff hasn't restocked yet. I suspect this year will be even worse.

Back to eating good on Monday after splurging all weekend for Halloween. I am actually pretty sick of candy and sweets right now  Nothing like some good roasted brussel sprouts.

Hoping my new iPhone comes tonight. The new ones are all on backorder. Our iPhone 7s are cratering. The batteries are in rough shape. We thought we would get new ones fairly soon anyway, but Disney's new Genie junk has hastened that along. Unfortunately, DH won't get his until we are already on vacation. Having one new phone is better than nothing. DS's phone is kind of useless right now and old. He has a Samsung and put in a old SIM card from someone else's phone and a different cell provider. Now his can't use data or possibly take calls, just wifi and text. We have to sit on hold with ATT to fix it. He did this before not too long ago, so we decided he would just have to live with it for a while.

@schumigirl & @Pumpkin1172 I hope the headaches go away.

@J'aime Paris I didn't catch it. Is Barney the dog? Well, whoever he is, I hope he gets to feeling better.

@Robo56 The family is adorable.


----------



## schumigirl

Yep, feeling much better today....a good sleep sometimes is all you need. I did indeed sleep late too which was lovely for a change.

No walking today, it is baltic outside, real feel of 2c (34f) planning a day of baking and cooking, days like this call for it. And thinking we might just go up to Scotland for Christmas this year, need to see if we can get the hotel we like booked. Although friends will be disappointed we won`t then be doing the Boxing Day get together we said we`d start back up this year if we weren`t going to Scotland. Anywhere between 30 and 40 folks would turn up, but some brought food and drinks with them too, so we weren`t doing everything. Maybe next year. 

Definitely a warming soup for lunch, making some butternut squash, sweet, potato, carrots, leeks and sweet peppers along with an array of herbs and spices.....most of the veg is roasting in the Aga right now, then I`ll turn it all into the stock and voila.....creamy and spicy soup. 

Dinner is lamb with red wine sauce........lush!!! 



























Happy Thirsty Thursday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a Thursday is here.  Glad you had a good night sleep and feeling much better, Schumi.  Yep, time of year, I’m also at 33 degrees this morning.  Clear sky so will be a nice sunny start, but by later in the morning, will be a cloudy day.  I like this time of the year, as with the cooler temps, the home usually smells good with sweet baking and savory smells come the kitchen.  I hope you do get to go to Scotland for Christmas this year.  Nice to again enjoy holiday extended family time.  I’m sure you can have a party next year.  

Son, yeah I have a 7 too, and it’s starting to glitch and yeah, seems to have battery drain quickly, so thinking of getting the new phone this month.  Waiting to see if any extras with the purchase is offered.  I do save all to my cloud, but I find it quite annoying to set up my new phone with how my old phone looks. Hope you get your new phone soon, and hope DH phone works enough to get a new one before you leave.  I started carrying my charging cord, and try to charge any time I can.   

And so, with that cool start for me too, tea is what I drink, and think just a few graham crackers are left. Will be fine, as then will be on the list to restock kitchen.

That terrific Thirsty Thursday homies.  Have a drink or two and enjoy, as can raise a toast with that cup or glass, to tomorrow being Friday.  Yay!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

a quick early morning stop in.

It seems to be thirsty thursday...my morning tea is tasting mighty fine and I know I'll be sad once it's gone and want another one lol.

I received a phone call earlier in the week asking for a second interview - which is this afternoon   So I'm pretty excited, as this is a federal government job position.  It's only for a 2 yr contract, as it is a new creation, but is very probably for it to be extended.  So I'm super excited.  I am ready to tackle a new position, new systems, and able to give my all to a new frontier.  Hoping I can sell myself and answer what questions they may have!  



schumigirl said:


> Usually we would buy as well as donate, but not so sure in the current climate....others however, seem happy to buy. I heard through friends they did do well with the sales today. They do this every month, so we`re always happy to donate some baked goods.


I should have said that when we buy from a bake sale...we buy the really good items that I don't make that we LOVE...but our waistlines/pants don't like it when we buy those baked goods   We had a discussion with the boys that they had to take the left over halloween candy downstairs, so we would quit eating it.  


schumigirl said:


> Definitely a warming soup for lunch, making some butternut squash, sweet, potato, carrots, leeks and sweet peppers along with an array of herbs and spices.....most of the veg is roasting in the Aga right now, then I`ll turn it all into the stock and voila.....creamy and spicy soup.
> 
> Dinner is lamb with red wine sauce........lush!!!


O.M.Gosh, that sounds scrumptious.  I would love to be a fly in your kitchen to take notes on what you make...and how you cook.  Your cooking sounds amazing!  I'm glad your feeling better.  You can't get sick now -  especially since your trip is coming up...what is your countdown at?


Lynne G said:


> And so, with that cool start for me too, tea is what I drink, and think just a few graham crackers are left. Will be fine, as then will be on the list to restock kitchen.


My tea had a hole in the cup I think   I hope your tea and crackers hit the perfect spot!


soniam said:


> Man, it's cold and rainy here. It's only in the high 50sF here, but us Texans don't like that. Drinking hot tea to warm up. I had to pull out a bunch of warm clothes to sit outside in the morning waiting for my car's safety/state inspection. I could wait inside, but it's tight in there and not everyone wears masks. I went to get it Tuesday morning, but the parking lot was completely full. I thought it would be a long wait with so many cars, even if I could find a parking spot. Still need to get my Vespa inspected. I have to wait for a warm and dry day for that one; I don't like riding it in the cold or wet. I had let my 3 vehicles' inspections lapse during covid; now I am having to play catch up.


I think many people let things like that lapse during covid - especially given work places going remote and lay offs etc etc etc.  It's nice that things are starting to return to more " normal" again.  

Well, I should run, get started on shuffling all the papers.  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!


----------



## Lynne G

Cross my fingers and toes you do great on that interview and get the job, Pumpkin.  Yeah, I boil a large teapot, so I get quite a few cups before having to fill it again.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, and I can say I now have a 24 year old boy.  Was a glorious sunny day, when the doctor said he’s a fine looking boy, 24 years ago today.  Older one is working tonight, so we’ll celebrate his birthday at lunch today.  He wants Chinese, so sounds good to me.  The place we use has a week day free small soup or egg roll with entree, so soup for me with my order.   Yay!


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Ooh, and I can say I now have a 24 year old boy.  Was a glorious sunny day, when the doctor said he’s a fine looking boy, 24 years ago today.  Older one is working tonight, so we’ll celebrate his birthday at lunch today.  He wants Chinese, so sounds good to me.  The place we use has a week day free small soup or egg roll with entree, so soup for me with my order.   Yay!





Time to celebrate your boy’s  great day!
Our kids grow up too fast


----------



## Lynne G

That they do Mac.  I’m still a little shocked I have two in their 20’s now.  Why I’m going to be blonde once again next week, no gray or white hair for me yet.  LoL


----------



## schumigirl

Good luck pumpkin......all good wishes to you this afternoon, hope it goes well!! And thank you, I have always enjoyed cooking, and one of the reasons I`m not slim!! 

Happy Birthday to your son Lynne. 



Dinner is over and it was delicious.....lamb was suitably pink and tender and we all cleared our plates. 

Still so cold here, I was glad to be baking and cooking today.......lazy night ahead for us.......tea and lemon madeira cake coming up


----------



## soniam

Lynne G said:


> Son, yeah I have a 7 too, and it’s starting to glitch and yeah, seems to have battery drain quickly, so thinking of getting the new phone this month.  Waiting to see if any extras with the purchase is offered.  I do save all to my cloud, but I find it quite annoying to set up my new phone with how my old phone looks. Hope you get your new phone soon, and hope DH phone works enough to get a new one before you leave.  I started carrying my charging cord, and try to charge any time I can.



I was carrying my cord around too. Sometimes, the phone battery would drain to almost nothing overnight, while the phone was in airplane mode and cell/wifi off  Although, to be honest. the phone did this right after 1 year. I got a new battery for free from Apple back then, but it still would do it sometimes. Something lousy in the software I think, that's keeping it in an infinite loop and draining the battery.

Got my new phone last night. Set up was easy, once I ignored most of the instructions in the link that Apple sent. It's been working like a charm all day. If you get an Apple, just be sure to backup your old phone first. I thought I was going to have to transfer stuff from my computer to the new one; I don't use the cloud. However, it connected to my old phone and transferred stuff If you pick a carrier, then you won't have to switch the sim card from your old phone. We did that, because the instructions said to do so. It got confused and thought I had 2 cell plans with the same phone number. Apparently, the new ones have a built-in sim and then one that can be removed. All of the 13s are on backorder. We ordered them on 10/21. I just got my mini; hubby's pro won't make it until Thanksgiving. Don't wait until your phone dies if you plan to buy the newest one.



Lynne G said:


> Ooh, and I can say I now have a 24 year old boy.  Was a glorious sunny day, when the doctor said he’s a fine looking boy, 24 years ago today.  Older one is working tonight, so we’ll celebrate his birthday at lunch today.  He wants Chinese, so sounds good to me.  The place we use has a week day free small soup or egg roll with entree, so soup for me with my order.   Yay!



Happy Birthday!! Mine is coming up soon too. So many November birthdays. I guess people really do get romantic on Valentine's Day

@schumigirl Xmas in Scotland sounds wonderful!

@Pumpkin1172 Good luck on the next round!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick late morning stop in!
> 
> Another crisp cold morning.  The sun is shinning and should stay shinning all day.  Rain is in the forecast for tomorrow.  So I'll take the sunshine while it's here.
> 
> 
> Surprisingly we have quite a huge asian population here - especially people from the Philippines.  There are a couple of asian grocery stores here, that many people frequent because of the items they have.
> 
> Awwww  poor Barney.  Hopefully he recovers fast.  It's hard as they get older to recover from things like that.  Our furry guy had horrible teeth too.  We struggled with keeping his teeth healthy.
> 
> It's great to donate baking...I also love to buy it as well   It can be a double edged sword.
> 
> Well, I should shuffle a few more papers.  I have a few things to catch up on from doing next to nothing from a couple of headache days.


It seems the little dogs can be prone to bad teeth.....Barney is doing much better today, thanks for asking!
We even went on a short walk a few minutes ago.  He seemed to enjoy it!




schumigirl said:


> I`m laughing at your old man analogy....one of our friends takes about 8 tablets a day with med....his wife often says it`s like a memory of her dad! with his pill container.  Poor Barney.....hope he feels better in the next few days.
> 
> You`d love the ethnic stores here......best place we ever visited for the same type of places was Birmingham in the UK, very ethnic area, but a chef`s paradise.
> 
> That is cold!!! if I ever visit, we`ll come in the summer lol.....we have a real feel of 36, but it`s actually 44f. Too cold for me. Nice job on the gifts......I`m getting ahead too, which I`m so pleased with myself!
> 
> Have a good evening.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually we would buy as well as donate, but not so sure in the current climate....others however, seem happy to buy. I heard through friends they did do well with the sales today. They do this every month, so we`re always happy to donate some baked goods.
> 
> Hope the headaches have dissipated and you`re much better now.....headaches can be horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a lovely day, made an afternoon tea as we had two friends drop in......not too fancy, but still nice. Tom made himself scarce as we were chattering like budgies....
> 
> Went for a snooze as I felt a headache come on, I think I got chilled on our walk yesterday, so wrapped up warm and cosy and had some cherry brandy tonight. Don`t plan to walk tomorrow at all.
> 
> I told my guys I felt a little poorly..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did still eat the food I`d prepared........it was lovely I have to admit, slow cookers do marvels with meat.
> 
> Having an early night tonight, and plan to sleep late, hopefully.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely evening.......


Please do visit, open invite!!!  Only a couple short hours plane ride north of Orlando!!

I should dress Barney as a little old man next Halloween, that would be a hoot!  This year he was Superdog!




soniam said:


> Man, it's cold and rainy here. It's only in the high 50sF here, but us Texans don't like that. Drinking hot tea to warm up. I had to pull out a bunch of warm clothes to sit outside in the morning waiting for my car's safety/state inspection. I could wait inside, but it's tight in there and not everyone wears masks. I went to get it Tuesday morning, but the parking lot was completely full. I thought it would be a long wait with so many cars, even if I could find a parking spot. Still need to get my Vespa inspected. I have to wait for a warm and dry day for that one; I don't like riding it in the cold or wet. I had let my 3 vehicles' inspections lapse during covid; now I am having to play catch up.
> 
> I bought some t-shirts and hoodies for my husband and son, but I haven't done any other xmas shopping. I did get some stuff for my mom a while ago and will pick up some niknaks and candy from the Japan pavilion at Epcot on our Thanksgiving trip. I have no idea what to get hubby. Son gave us a list, so we probably need to get crackin on it. We usually buy his birthday gifts at the same time, since it's in February. Otherwise, stuff hasn't restocked yet. I suspect this year will be even worse.
> 
> Back to eating good on Monday after splurging all weekend for Halloween. I am actually pretty sick of candy and sweets right now  Nothing like some good roasted brussel sprouts.
> 
> Hoping my new iPhone comes tonight. The new ones are all on backorder. Our iPhone 7s are cratering. The batteries are in rough shape. We thought we would get new ones fairly soon anyway, but Disney's new Genie junk has hastened that along. Unfortunately, DH won't get his until we are already on vacation. Having one new phone is better than nothing. DS's phone is kind of useless right now and old. He has a Samsung and put in a old SIM card from someone else's phone and a different cell provider. Now his can't use data or possibly take calls, just wifi and text. We have to sit on hold with ATT to fix it. He did this before not too long ago, so we decided he would just have to live with it for a while.
> 
> @schumigirl & @Pumpkin1172 I hope the headaches go away.
> 
> @J'aime Paris I didn't catch it. Is Barney the dog? Well, whoever he is, I hope he gets to feeling better.
> 
> @Robo56 The family is adorable.


Yes, Barney is my 15 year old dog that had two teeth extracted during a dental the other day.  He's doing much better now.

I may do some xmas shopping while in Florida as well.  A couple of my nephews and godson likes the Billabong shirts.

What are your Florida dates again?



schumigirl said:


> Yep, feeling much better today....a good sleep sometimes is all you need. I did indeed sleep late too which was lovely for a change.
> 
> No walking today, it is baltic outside, real feel of 2c (34f) planning a day of baking and cooking, days like this call for it. And thinking we might just go up to Scotland for Christmas this year, need to see if we can get the hotel we like booked. Although friends will be disappointed we won`t then be doing the Boxing Day get together we said we`d start back up this year if we weren`t going to Scotland. Anywhere between 30 and 40 folks would turn up, but some brought food and drinks with them too, so we weren`t doing everything. Maybe next year.
> 
> Definitely a warming soup for lunch, making some butternut squash, sweet, potato, carrots, leeks and sweet peppers along with an array of herbs and spices.....most of the veg is roasting in the Aga right now, then I`ll turn it all into the stock and voila.....creamy and spicy soup.
> 
> Dinner is lamb with red wine sauce........lush!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thirsty Thursday ​


Glad you are feeling better!!

It would be nice to spend Christmas in Scotland with family




Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, a Thursday is here.  Glad you had a good night sleep and feeling much better, Schumi.  Yep, time of year, I’m also at 33 degrees this morning.  Clear sky so will be a nice sunny start, but by later in the morning, will be a cloudy day.  I like this time of the year, as with the cooler temps, the home usually smells good with sweet baking and savory smells come the kitchen.  I hope you do get to go to Scotland for Christmas this year.  Nice to again enjoy holiday extended family time.  I’m sure you can have a party next year.
> 
> Son, yeah I have a 7 too, and it’s starting to glitch and yeah, seems to have battery drain quickly, so thinking of getting the new phone this month.  Waiting to see if any extras with the purchase is offered.  I do save all to my cloud, but I find it quite annoying to set up my new phone with how my old phone looks. Hope you get your new phone soon, and hope DH phone works enough to get a new one before you leave.  I started carrying my charging cord, and try to charge any time I can.
> 
> And so, with that cool start for me too, tea is what I drink, and think just a few graham crackers are left. Will be fine, as then will be on the list to restock kitchen.
> 
> That terrific Thirsty Thursday homies.  Have a drink or two and enjoy, as can raise a toast with that cup or glass, to tomorrow being Friday.  Yay!


DH switched to a 12 recently.  He thought he'd miss the "home" button.  Got used to being without it in a day and loves the larger screen!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> a quick early morning stop in.
> 
> It seems to be thirsty thursday...my morning tea is tasting mighty fine and I know I'll be sad once it's gone and want another one lol.
> 
> I received a phone call earlier in the week asking for a second interview - which is this afternoon   So I'm pretty excited, as this is a federal government job position.  It's only for a 2 yr contract, as it is a new creation, but is very probably for it to be extended.  So I'm super excited.  I am ready to tackle a new position, new systems, and able to give my all to a new frontier.  Hoping I can sell myself and answer what questions they may have!
> 
> 
> I should have said that when we buy from a bake sale...we buy the really good items that I don't make that we LOVE...but our waistlines/pants don't like it when we buy those baked goods   We had a discussion with the boys that they had to take the left over halloween candy downstairs, so we would quit eating it.
> 
> O.M.Gosh, that sounds scrumptious.  I would love to be a fly in your kitchen to take notes on what you make...and how you cook.  Your cooking sounds amazing!  I'm glad your feeling better.  You can't get sick now -  especially since your trip is coming up...what is your countdown at?
> 
> My tea had a hole in the cup I think   I hope your tea and crackers hit the perfect spot!
> 
> I think many people let things like that lapse during covid - especially given work places going remote and lay offs etc etc etc.  It's nice that things are starting to return to more " normal" again.
> 
> Well, I should run, get started on shuffling all the papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!


Best of luck on the interview Pumpkin!!!   I hope you get the job!!!!




Lynne G said:


> Ooh, and I can say I now have a 24 year old boy.  Was a glorious sunny day, when the doctor said he’s a fine looking boy, 24 years ago today.  Older one is working tonight, so we’ll celebrate his birthday at lunch today.  He wants Chinese, so sounds good to me.  The place we use has a week day free small soup or egg roll with entree, so soup for me with my order.   Yay!


Happy Birthday to your son!!!





schumigirl said:


> Good luck pumpkin......all good wishes to you this afternoon, hope it goes well!! And thank you, I have always enjoyed cooking, and one of the reasons I`m not slim!!
> 
> Happy Birthday to your son Lynne.
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner is over and it was delicious.....lamb was suitably pink and tender and we all cleared our plates.
> 
> Still so cold here, I was glad to be baking and cooking today.......lazy night ahead for us.......tea and lemon madeira cake coming up


OOOOH!   I like a good lemon dessert!










Had quite the busy day!  I had to drive all the way to Madison to retrieve a very special Christmas gift for DH.  He's gonna go bonkers over it, so I was glad to make the drive!

And my godson attends college at UW-Madison, so I took him out to lunch!!  Always welcome to have a nice lunch when you're on a college budget.   



Took the dogs out for a walk when I got home.  They aren't used to being home alone for quite that many hours, but they did just fine.

I think I'm gonna take a page out of Schumi's book and begin wrapping some of the gifts i've gotten so far!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> It seems the little dogs can be prone to bad teeth.....Barney is doing much better today, thanks for asking!
> We even went on a short walk a few minutes ago.  He seemed to enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> Please do visit, open invite!!!  Only a couple short hours plane ride north of Orlando!!
> 
> I should dress Barney as a little old man next Halloween, that would be a hoot!  This year he was Superdog!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Barney is my 15 year old dog that had two teeth extracted during a dental the other day.  He's doing much better now.
> 
> I may do some xmas shopping while in Florida as well.  A couple of my nephews and godson likes the Billabong shirts.
> 
> What are your Florida dates again?
> 
> 
> Glad you are feeling better!!
> 
> It would be nice to spend Christmas in Scotland with family
> 
> 
> 
> DH switched to a 12 recently.  He thought he'd miss the "home" button.  Got used to being without it in a day and loves the larger screen!
> 
> 
> Best of luck on the interview Pumpkin!!!   I hope you get the job!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to your son!!!
> View attachment 619769
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOH!   I like a good lemon dessert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had quite the busy day!  I had to drive all the way to Madison to retrieve a very special Christmas gift for DH.  He's gonna go bonkers over it, so I was glad to make the drive!
> 
> And my godson attends college at UW-Madison, so I took him out to lunch!!  Always welcome to have a nice lunch when you're on a college budget.
> View attachment 619770
> 
> 
> Took the dogs out for a walk when I got home.  They aren't used to being home alone for quite that many hours, but they did just fine.
> 
> I think I'm gonna take a page out of Schumi's book and begin wrapping some of the gifts i've gotten so far!



What a lovely picture Lori.....handsome young man! And well done getting a gift you know will be appreciated so much......

Oh goodness, don`t give me ideas.....hopping on a plane sounds so much fun! We`re thinking of popping to Vegas for a few days next September in the middle of our trip, but not sure it`ll be worth it just for 2 or 3 days......decisions!! 

And yes, would love to see puppy dressed as an old man.....lol........





Well, we did get our favourite hotel in Scotland booked today for Christmas....well, there aren`t a lot of hotels up there we`d stay in, but we do like this one. Going up for 3 nights, travelling up Christmas Eve.....mum was over the moon when I told her on the phone today. Will be having Christmas Day, well from mid afternoon at my sisters house, she tends to host every year. Looking forward to it. 

I did send txts to friends to say the Boxing Day party would have to be somewhere else.....they can decide who hosts it now. 

Going to be a little milder tomorrow, I hope. 

We can hear fireworks going off in the distance, Bonfire night tomorrow night, so this will go on for another few nights at least.


----------



## soniam

J'aime Paris said:


> Yes, Barney is my 15 year old dog that had two teeth extracted during a dental the other day.  He's doing much better now.
> 
> I may do some xmas shopping while in Florida as well.  A couple of my nephews and godson likes the Billabong shirts.
> 
> What are your Florida dates again?



I can't imagine our cat being good with a tooth extraction. Ouch!

Basically, Thanksgiving week, give or take a couple of days.
Universal: 11/18-22, Disney 11/22-28


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> What a lovely picture Lori.....handsome young man! And well done getting a gift you know will be appreciated so much......
> 
> Oh goodness, don`t give me ideas.....hopping on a plane sounds so much fun! We`re thinking of popping to Vegas for a few days next September in the middle of our trip, but not sure it`ll be worth it just for 2 or 3 days......decisions!!
> 
> And yes, would love to see puppy dressed as an old man.....lol........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we did get our favourite hotel in Scotland booked today for Christmas....well, there aren`t a lot of hotels up there we`d stay in, but we do like this one. Going up for 3 nights, travelling up Christmas Eve.....mum was over the moon when I told her on the phone today. Will be having Christmas Day, well from mid afternoon at my sisters house, she tends to host every year. Looking forward to it.
> 
> I did send txts to friends to say the Boxing Day party would have to be somewhere else.....they can decide who hosts it now.
> 
> Going to be a little milder tomorrow, I hope.
> 
> We can hear fireworks going off in the distance, Bonfire night tomorrow night, so this will go on for another few nights at least.


Las Vegas is certainly more fun than Wisconsin, so I can't fault you for that!  Although, I'm quite a good hostess!

I looked up Bonfire night....there is quite a history write up of it on Wikipedia!!

Yes, it's always nice to have mum happy for Christmas!  Good choice....Boxing Day next year will be fun too!




soniam said:


> I can't imagine our cat being good with a tooth extraction. Ouch!
> 
> Basically, Thanksgiving week, give or take a couple of days.
> Universal: 11/18-22, Disney 11/22-28


Shoot!....I leave 11/18.  I was hoping to add another night, but the hotel availability was proving challenging.  I don't want to move rooms for one evening.  I keep looking each day...


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Las Vegas is certainly more fun than Wisconsin, so I can't fault you for that!  Although, I'm quite a good hostess!
> 
> I looked up Bonfire night....there is quite a history write up of it on Wikipedia!!
> 
> Yes, it's always nice to have mum happy for Christmas!  Good choice....Boxing Day next year will be fun too!
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot!....I leave 11/18.  I was hoping to add another night, but the hotel availability was proving challenging.  I don't want to move rooms for one evening.  I keep looking each day...



I think you`d be the perfect host Lori....that`s the problem.....we wouldn`t want to leave......lol......I`m still not convinced on Vegas for a few days, I think I`d maybe prefer to keep it to a separate trip at some point, but the flight doesn`t appeal from the UK. Who knows, it`s a long time away yet. 

Bonfire Night is a pest to be honest.....so many animals (people too) get very distressed and heard from a cousin yesterday about a couple of dogs who died from being terrified of the explosions. And it`s not just one night. Here it`s not too bad where we live, we just hear them in the distance, but in bigger places it can go on for weeks on end. My nephew and his wife lost their dog a couple of years ago. They were walking her and nowhere near where it was busy or actual Bonfire night, some brain dead piece of detritis set off a giant firework close to them and the dog got so terrified she ran away in a blind panic. Nala was found a week later on the beach, but it was too late, they were heartbroken. 

Yes, I hate fireworks and the whole Bonfire Night debacle.....and yes, I am the Grinch.......lol.......






Barely made it till 10.30 last night, then dropped off so quickly, must have been tired. I think sometimes days where you don`t do much apart from pottering around the kitchen make you more tired. 

Looks calm outside, but in an hour it`ll only be up to 5/6C (40/42F) with a real feel of being cooler.......think I`ll need the thermals on to walk this morning and it`ll be hat, gloves and coat too I think. 

Haven`t thought about dinner tonight, might just go to the chippie for fish and chips or get some fresh fish today. Heading to a farm shop later this morning for fresh produce, never buy that from the grocery store either, so will pick up what we need for the weekend and drop in on the butcher for bacon......we`re needing to top up on that. Planning lasagne for tomorrow night so will make the meat in sauce today for that too. 

Time for morning pot of tea......




























Yep.......Friday night!!!​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Friday here.  Dropped off the car after having to scrape the windows of ice. Yeah, frost warnings were issued last night and night before. Beautiful sunny day, sunglasses needed, but so is a jacket.  40 out, with a breeze.  Yes, cool feeling.  But yay, little one followed me in older one’s car, so have a warm home place to wait until car done.  

Was such a golden orange sunset last night. Spectacular.

Sunny filled day, was beautiful blue sky as drove to car shop.

Tea now bring enjoyed and little one sleeping. Yeah, morning girl she is not.

Fabulous Friday homies.


----------



## schumigirl

Managed a walk this morning, but only an hour as it was just too cold. It did warm up by lunchtime and turned out a beautiful day. 

Did end up having fish and chips for dinner tonight from the chippie.......very filling, almost too filling. We are stuffed. So, lazy night along the sofas listening to some fireworks in the distance, close up they must sound like a war zone. 

Another cold one tonight ahead, house is cosy warm though. 

Having an Austin powers night tonight, only the first two, hated the third one. 

Welcome to the weekend.......


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> I think you`d be the perfect host Lori....that`s the problem.....we wouldn`t want to leave......lol......I`m still not convinced on Vegas for a few days, I think I`d maybe prefer to keep it to a separate trip at some point, but the flight doesn`t appeal from the UK. Who knows, it`s a long time away yet.
> 
> Bonfire Night is a pest to be honest.....so many animals (people too) get very distressed and heard from a cousin yesterday about a couple of dogs who died from being terrified of the explosions. And it`s not just one night. Here it`s not too bad where we live, we just hear them in the distance, but in bigger places it can go on for weeks on end. My nephew and his wife lost their dog a couple of years ago. They were walking her and nowhere near where it was busy or actual Bonfire night, some brain dead piece of detritis set off a giant firework close to them and the dog got so terrified she ran away in a blind panic. Nala was found a week later on the beach, but it was too late, they were heartbroken.
> 
> Yes, I hate fireworks and the whole Bonfire Night debacle.....and yes, I am the Grinch.......lol.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barely made it till 10.30 last night, then dropped off so quickly, must have been tired. I think sometimes days where you don`t do much apart from pottering around the kitchen make you more tired.
> 
> Looks calm outside, but in an hour it`ll only be up to 5/6C (40/42F) with a real feel of being cooler.......think I`ll need the thermals on to walk this morning and it`ll be hat, gloves and coat too I think.
> 
> Haven`t thought about dinner tonight, might just go to the chippie for fish and chips or get some fresh fish today. Heading to a farm shop later this morning for fresh produce, never buy that from the grocery store either, so will pick up what we need for the weekend and drop in on the butcher for bacon......we`re needing to top up on that. Planning lasagne for tomorrow night so will make the meat in sauce today for that too.
> 
> Time for morning pot of tea......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.......Friday night!!!​


Oh those poor doggies, that makes me sad..... a couple weeks of fireworks is way too much!
We do have fireworks for the 4th of July, but it's usually only for a couple nights around the holiday.  Our dogs don't love it, but tolerate it ok.




Lynne G said:


> Yay!  Friday here.  Dropped off the car after having to scrape the windows of ice. Yeah, frost warnings were issued last night and night before. Beautiful sunny day, sunglasses needed, but so is a jacket.  40 out, with a breeze.  Yes, cool feeling.  But yay, little one followed me in older one’s car, so have a warm home place to wait until car done.
> 
> Was such a golden orange sunset last night. Spectacular.
> 
> Sunny filled day, was beautiful blue sky as drove to car shop.
> 
> Tea now bring enjoyed and little one sleeping. Yeah, morning girl she is not.
> 
> Fabulous Friday homies.


Yes, scraping ice is never a fun job.  Hope all went well with the vehicle!




schumigirl said:


> Managed a walk this morning, but only an hour as it was just too cold. It did warm up by lunchtime and turned out a beautiful day.
> 
> Did end up having fish and chips for dinner tonight from the chippie.......very filling, almost too filling. We are stuffed. So, lazy night along the sofas listening to some fireworks in the distance, close up they must sound like a war zone.
> 
> Another cold one tonight ahead, house is cosy warm though.
> 
> Having an Austin powers night tonight, only the first two, hated the third one.
> 
> Welcome to the weekend.......


Fish and Chips sounds yummy!  We don't have chippie shops anywhere in WI that I can think of.  You can get fish dinners from all sorts of places, but nothing dedicated to fish n chips.  
Wonder if other areas of the US have them?








A busy Friday for me!  
After many visits to the AP rates link, I was able to modify my reservation to add one more night!!  And got a much better flight home.....Mummy dust was sprinkled upon me!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I then treated myself to a pre-bday facial.  I went all out with the 1.5 hour treatment, which included a head, neck, hands and feet massage.  I was so relaxed, I almost drifted off....

Finished off my afternoon with a trip to the grocery store.  Stocked the fridge up for a few days.

Heading over to the neighbors house in a couple minutes.  She wants to start the weekend off with a glass of wine.  Who am I to turn that down???

HAPPY FRIDAY


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Oh those poor doggies, that makes me sad..... a couple weeks of fireworks is way too much!
> We do have fireworks for the 4th of July, but it's usually only for a couple nights around the holiday.  Our dogs don't love it, but tolerate it ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, scraping ice is never a fun job.  Hope all went well with the vehicle!
> 
> 
> 
> Fish and Chips sounds yummy!  We don't have chippie shops anywhere in WI that I can think of.  You can get fish dinners from all sorts of places, but nothing dedicated to fish n chips.
> Wonder if other areas of the US have them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A busy Friday for me!
> After many visits to the AP rates link, I was able to modify my reservation to add one more night!!  And got a much better flight home.....Mummy dust was sprinkled upon me!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I then treated myself to a pre-bday facial.  I went all out with the 1.5 hour treatment, which included a head, neck, hands and feet massage.  I was so relaxed, I almost drifted off....
> 
> Finished off my afternoon with a trip to the grocery store.  Stocked the fridge up for a few days.
> 
> Heading over to the neighbors house in a couple minutes.  She wants to start the weekend off with a glass of wine.  Who am I to turn that down???
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY



Sounds lovely Lori......and yes, glad to hear you got the extra night! You`ll have a lovely trip......

There used to be a very good British Fish and Chip place in Kissimmee, but it shut down a good few years ago. 

Gordon Ramsay has opened a so called Fish and Chip place at the Orlando Eye....but it`s another "fries" place, not real chippy chips......nothing like the real thing. We won`t be going there. 

We`re joining you in a glass of wine tonight.....trying a new white we haven`t tried before.......not sure yet, will have to have another to make sure......lol......enjoy your evening tonight.


----------



## Metro West

Greetings all. Just wanted to say hi....home from work in the rain we've had all day and it supposed to continue into the night. We "fall back" tomorrow night/Sunday morning so an extra hour is coming. 

I just posted a picture on the POTD thread do get people in the Christmas mood...I am already. 

Have a good evening.


----------



## Lynne G

Me too Metro, that was from the castle holiday show.  Admittedly, I’m not that good with my old phone camera.  

Ah, no fuss, car back and ready for the wintertime. Was a 50,000 mile checkup, with oil and filters changed, tires rotated and balanced. All good to go.

Ooh we have an English pub very close to us, and besides being best known for its wings, has very good fish and chips.

Hehe, where we go to the car shop we use, we go through these little country towns, and little one remarked as we went through the one, look at all the churches. Well, have to cover all the religious, lol. Is neat to see, as many houses you could tell could be 100 to almost 200 years old. Some beautiful old brick, Victorian, some with turrets, and those white clapboard farm houses, as we also passed a few farms. Ah, yes my state has had people settling in it since before William Penn was gifted land that is most of what is our state. And most of the state is rural. Not where I am though. Suburban living. Close enough to the City, yet far enough away.

And so, it’s a ladies dinner tonight, with both men working, so I’m guessing it’s a soup night. Maybe chicken noddle. I have some chicken breast that need to be cooked, so will cheat and use them in the soup. Off to cut carrots, no celery, oh well, and penne pasta not noodles. Close enough. I do have chicken broth, so that’s a good cheat too. Ah soup it is. And came home with a baguette, as stopped at grocery store to buy bread, as DH complained we did not have any white bread. Picked that and the baguette up. Will toast the baguette, so will be warm to dip in the soup. Off I go, as I’m getting hungry even if little one is not yet. Will make the house a bit warmer and smell good.

Yeah, no wild Friday nights here.  

Pajamas the dress for tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Greetings all. Just wanted to say hi....home from work in the rain we've had all day and it supposed to continue into the night. We "fall back" tomorrow night/Sunday morning so an extra hour is coming.
> 
> I just posted a picture on the POTD thread do get people in the Christmas mood...I am already.
> 
> Have a good evening.



We`ll be back to 5 hours time difference after Saturday.......

I heard the weather was rain all day today in Orlando, you`ll have been glad to get home for the weekend. 

Yep, Christmas is in our thoughts too, one of our favourite times of the year of course............I`ve had to go into present overdrive now we know we`re going up to Scotland. I went smaller when I was posting gifts up for convenience, but now.......full blown present time!! 

Have a good evening and a lovely weekend Todd.

Bedtime here soon......


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> We`ll be back to 5 hours time difference after Saturday.......
> 
> I heard the weather was rain all day today in Orlando, you`ll have been glad to get home for the weekend.
> 
> Yep, Christmas is in our thoughts too, one of our favourite times of the year of course............I`ve had to go into present overdrive now we know we`re going up to Scotland. I went smaller when I was posting gifts up for convenience, but now.......full blown present time!!
> 
> Have a good evening and a lovely weekend Todd.
> 
> Bedtime here soon......


 Thank you Carole and I hope you do as well.


----------



## macraven

Where is charade with the porch light?

Team Lynne missed it also tonight…

It’s been some lousy weather again today
Will be lucky if we hit 70 this coming Monday

I really can’t complain as our past November’s since we moved here, have been warm


----------



## schumigirl

*And we have a very special  today........*
*
The lovely Lori is celebrating today and I know she is going to have the best day and be very spoiled by her lovely husband too........

Lori, hope you have a wonderful day, enjoy dinner tonight and welcome to the club..... *

























































*Have the best day Lori* 


🛍



​


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Where is charade with the porch light?
> 
> Team Lynne missed it also tonight…
> 
> It’s been some lousy weather again today
> Will be lucky if we hit 70 this coming Monday
> 
> I really can’t complain as our past November’s since we moved here, have been warm



You do get the best weather usually.....it`ll pass soon and you`ll be back to normal......I`d love some of your temps at times......




Even managed to sleep a little again today which is always lovely.........

No plans today except catch up with friends and do some housework......just opened a bottle of real ale which I detest, no I haven`t started drinking in the morning. Marinading short ribs all day in Old Peculiar ale, will cook them overnight in the slow cooker for Sunday and they taste beautiful once the ale is all incorporated with beef stock and all the other ingredients, but the smell of it on it`s own is not so nice, especially at this time of the morning.

Lasagne tonight, will make the cheese sauce topping before it goes in the oven. I noticed a lot of American recipes use ricotta cheese, not a fan of that way. I was surprised again how different some dishes are served between the two countries. But, looking forward to it as we haven`t had it for a while, one of the few pasta dishes I ever make, just need to check I have fresh lasagne sheets now. Have to make some garlic bread today too.

Looks not a bad day, cloudy but wind will be almost 50mph this afternoon. Certainly a day to stay in.



























Have a wonderful weekend ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, good morning Schumi.  Ah, yes using alcohol in cooking.  Not an ale fan either. But I am sure it will make your short ribs more tender. Hope you enjoyed some breakfast tea before opening that ale.  Yep, my Saturday will be generally the same.  Doing wash and house work.  Errands too, as have to also get a bit more groceries.  Then relaxing.  No cooking for me yet.  Not even sure what dinner or lunch will be.  Made some bacon and eggs for me, as was hungry.  Think the kids won’t be up for some hours, so by then, I can also eat brunch with them.  

A very happy birthday to Paris. . Hope you have a wonderful birthday weekend.

Super nice Saturday homies.

And, yeah Mac, I’ll take 70 degrees. 31 degrees out now, 55 our high temp. But will be a most gorgeous sunrise, as clear skies until the clouds arrive in the afternoon. But happy they are not rain carrying like Metro has been having. Saw VB was closed yesterday due to stormy weather.

Tea time, as also heard the dryer buzz, so time for more wash to be done.  Yay, weekend time!


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all. Still raining off and on here in Orlando and the temperature is about 50F right now. 

I think it is supposed to end and move on some time this afternoon but still be on the chilly side...at least for us. 

Carole...I haven't been to Vegas since 1994 but it was a lot of fun back then. My mother and I saw Siegfried and Roy at the Mirage but sadly they are gone now. That was a fantastic show! We saw several great shows in our three trips in the 90s...I think you would have a great time but only stay for a few days.

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Good morning all. Still raining off and on here in Orlando and the temperature is about 50F right now.
> 
> I think it is supposed to end and move on some time this afternoon but still be on the chilly side...at least for us.
> 
> Carole...I haven't been to Vegas since 1994 but it was a lot of fun back then. My mother and I saw Siegfried and Roy at the Mirage but sadly they are gone now. That was a fantastic show! We saw several great shows in our three trips in the 90s...I think you would have a great time but only stay for a few days.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day!



We have a very good friend at Royal Pacific that adores Vegas, and is always telling us how much fun we`d have there, he`s given us so many ideas of how we`d fill our time.....we are tempted for sure. We`d love to have seen S&R, but yes, sadly no more. 

I think we could pass time just wandering around the hotels alone! And yes, the shows sound amazing, would love to see Ms Celine Dion.......or of course Barry Manilow...stop laughing!!! 

Think we have about the same temps as you today, but with 40-50 mph winds, not a day to be out and about. Kyle still went with work friends to do the 5km run they do most Saturdays......I thought they`d give it a miss, but no, they`re young......lol.....

You have a great day too.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah was in Vegas when the kids were young, But have to say we have no desire to go back there. Was neat to go into the dam before they stopped the tour that we did. We are not the gambling type, and yep, we saw the tigers too.  Will say was something to see all the casinos, during the day and at night,  

Ah, with the time change still not here yet, the English football game I like to watch is earlier by an hour.  Nice, as then earlier for me.  But yeah, not looking forward to going back to standard time.  And yeah:
 

Hehe, and maybe even some kids, and adults.  LoL


----------



## macraven

Lori


----------



## Robo56

Good Saturday morning everyone   Hope everyone is well and life is
Treating you very good.









schumigirl said:


> That is one cute little baba there Robbie.......he`s gorgeous......and glad the party was a big hit.



Thank you Carole. He is a sweet little fella. 



schumigirl said:


> Hope your dad`s visit was a tonic for you and you had a lovely time with him, and hope the leg isn`t giving you too much grief now. Not pleasant at all......but good to see you, hope you`re doing ok.



We had a nice visit with dad. He is a little more frail. He turned 85 the 20th of October, but overall he is doing well for his age. My younger sister and I will probably go up to see him first week December like we usually do. 




J'aime Paris said:


> I cannot believe how quickly the holidays are approaching....ack! I'm hosting quite a few times, I need to get it into gear!



I know it seems like Thanksgiving and Christmas are right around the corner. I will be hosting Thanksgiving and Christmas. I have been picking up things as I see them at the store. I have my turkey for Thanksgiving haven’t decided on the meal for Christmas yet.




J'aime Paris said:


> Barney will get all the snuggles today!



Hope your little Barney is feeling better.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> received a phone call earlier in the week asking for a second interview - which is this afternoon  So I'm pretty excited, as this is a federal government job position. It's only for a 2 yr contract, as it is a new creation, but is very probably for it to be extended. So I'm super excited. I am ready to tackle a new position, new systems, and able to give my all to a new frontier. Hoping I can sell myself and answer what questions they may have!



Hope you get the job Pumpkin. 




Lynne G said:


> Ooh, and I can say I now have a 24 year old boy. Was a glorious sunny day, when the doctor said he’s a fine looking boy, 24 years ago today. Older one is working tonight, so we’ll celebrate his birthday at lunch today. He wants Chinese, so sounds good to me. The place we use has a week day free small soup or egg roll with entree, so soup for me with my order. Yay!



Happy belated birthday to your son Lynne. 






J'aime Paris said:


> And my godson attends college at UW-Madison, so I took him out to lunch!! Always welcome to have a nice lunch when you're on a college budget.



I bet your godson was thrilled to have lunch with you. Nice photo of you both. 




schumigirl said:


> Well, we did get our favourite hotel in Scotland booked today for Christmas....well, there aren`t a lot of hotels up there we`d stay in, but we do like this one. Going up for 3 nights, travelling up Christmas Eve.....mum was over the moon when I told her on the phone today. Will be having Christmas Day, well from mid afternoon at my sisters house, she tends to host every year. Looking forward to it.



So glad to hear you will have Christmas with your family in Scotland. Nice you were able to get the hotel you like to say at.  As our parents get older all time spent with them is precious. Hope your mum is doing well.





J'aime Paris said:


> A busy Friday for me!
> After many visits to the AP rates link, I was able to modify my reservation to add one more night!! And got a much better flight home.....Mummy dust was sprinkled upon me!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nice to hear you were able to extend you vacation stay and scored a better flight home. 




J'aime Paris said:


> I then treated myself to a pre-bday facial. I went all out with the 1.5 hour treatment, which included a head, neck, hands and feet massage. I was so relaxed, I almost drifted off....



It always nice to get some pampering. 


Happy 50th birthday Lori








Shout out to Tink and Janet 

Mac hope your weather warms up for you. 

It’s cold this morning 38 degrees, but the sun is shinning. It’s suppposed to warm up to 59. We will warm up to 70 by Monday then back downI to 50’s.

I had some help getting Halloween things put away. My great nephews carried things up stairs for me. It helped a lot. I have the house switched over from Halloween to Christmas.

I did go out and have a look at the stores yesterday. It’s seems everyone is out and buying Christmas decorations and buying gifts early. I did see some analysts on a stock program warning that everyone should do their shopping early as there could be possible shortages do to shipping issues. Time will tell.

I’am having some issues with right leg and left foot. I will try and rest for a couple of days. I fractured my foot a few years ago and it gets sore with over use sometimes. I call it the acting like your 25, but not syndrome....LOL.....then pay for it later. 

I have been very busy for past few weeks so now things will hopefully quiet down a little.

The house is cheerful with Christmas decorations. In the evening I have all the trees on and it so nice to look at. Puts me in the Christmas spirit for sure. 

My plans this week are to go through my gift closet and start wrapping  gifts. I also need to get Christmas cards together. 

Have a great Saturday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Robo post.  Sorry to hear mobility issues, but hope leg and foot are doing better very soon.  Yeah, pumpkins are gone, and Christmas wreath on my front door.  With this cool feeling weather, is feeling like Christmas.  Your decorations are beautiful.  

Time for that chicken lunch.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Sounds lovely Lori......and yes, glad to hear you got the extra night! You`ll have a lovely trip......
> 
> There used to be a very good British Fish and Chip place in Kissimmee, but it shut down a good few years ago.
> 
> Gordon Ramsay has opened a so called Fish and Chip place at the Orlando Eye....but it`s another "fries" place, not real chippy chips......nothing like the real thing. We won`t be going there.
> 
> We`re joining you in a glass of wine tonight.....trying a new white we haven`t tried before.......not sure yet, will have to have another to make sure......lol......enjoy your evening tonight.


I haven't had a white wine in years.
You'll have to let me know if you enjoyed it!




Lynne G said:


> Me too Metro, that was from the castle holiday show.  Admittedly, I’m not that good with my old phone camera.
> 
> Ah, no fuss, car back and ready for the wintertime. Was a 50,000 mile checkup, with oil and filters changed, tires rotated and balanced. All good to go.
> 
> Ooh we have an English pub very close to us, and besides being best known for its wings, has very good fish and chips.
> 
> Hehe, where we go to the car shop we use, we go through these little country towns, and little one remarked as we went through the one, look at all the churches. Well, have to cover all the religious, lol. Is neat to see, as many houses you could tell could be 100 to almost 200 years old. Some beautiful old brick, Victorian, some with turrets, and those white clapboard farm houses, as we also passed a few farms. Ah, yes my state has had people settling in it since before William Penn was gifted land that is most of what is our state. And most of the state is rural. Not where I am though. Suburban living. Close enough to the City, yet far enough away.
> 
> And so, it’s a ladies dinner tonight, with both men working, so I’m guessing it’s a soup night. Maybe chicken noddle. I have some chicken breast that need to be cooked, so will cheat and use them in the soup. Off to cut carrots, no celery, oh well, and penne pasta not noodles. Close enough. I do have chicken broth, so that’s a good cheat too. Ah soup it is. And came home with a baguette, as stopped at grocery store to buy bread, as DH complained we did not have any white bread. Picked that and the baguette up. Will toast the baguette, so will be warm to dip in the soup. Off I go, as I’m getting hungry even if little one is not yet. Will make the house a bit warmer and smell good.
> 
> Yeah, no wild Friday nights here.
> 
> Pajamas the dress for tonight.


Sounds like a cozy Friday night!  I often improvise recipes with whatever is in the fridge/oantry.




schumigirl said:


> *And we have a very special  today........*
> 
> *The lovely Lori is celebrating today and I know she is going to have the best day and be very spoiled by her lovely husband too........
> 
> Lori, hope you have a wonderful day, enjoy dinner tonight and welcome to the club..... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Have the best day Lori*
> 
> 
> 🛍
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thank you so much Carole, and thank you for the lovely email too!!!

Hey, where did you find that school photo of mine??  LOL!!!!




schumigirl said:


> You do get the best weather usually.....it`ll pass soon and you`ll be back to normal......I`d love some of your temps at times......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even managed to sleep a little again today which is always lovely.........
> 
> No plans today except catch up with friends and do some housework......just opened a bottle of real ale which I detest, no I haven`t started drinking in the morning. Marinading short ribs all day in Old Peculiar ale, will cook them overnight in the slow cooker for Sunday and they taste beautiful once the ale is all incorporated with beef stock and all the other ingredients, but the smell of it on it`s own is not so nice, especially at this time of the morning.
> 
> Lasagne tonight, will make the cheese sauce topping before it goes in the oven. I noticed a lot of American recipes use ricotta cheese, not a fan of that way. I was surprised again how different some dishes are served between the two countries. But, looking forward to it as we haven`t had it for a while, one of the few pasta dishes I ever make, just need to check I have fresh lasagne sheets now. Have to make some garlic bread today too.
> 
> Looks not a bad day, cloudy but wind will be almost 50mph this afternoon. Certainly a day to stay in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend ​


I'm sure those ribs will fall apart from the ale and overnight roasting....so lush!!




Lynne G said:


> Ah, good morning Schumi.  Ah, yes using alcohol in cooking.  Not an ale fan either. But I am sure it will make your short ribs more tender. Hope you enjoyed some breakfast tea before opening that ale.  Yep, my Saturday will be generally the same.  Doing wash and house work.  Errands too, as have to also get a bit more groceries.  Then relaxing.  No cooking for me yet.  Not even sure what dinner or lunch will be.  Made some bacon and eggs for me, as was hungry.  Think the kids won’t be up for some hours, so by then, I can also eat brunch with them.
> 
> A very happy birthday to Paris. . Hope you have a wonderful birthday weekend.
> 
> Super nice Saturday homies.
> 
> And, yeah Mac, I’ll take 70 degrees. 31 degrees out now, 55 our high temp. But will be a most gorgeous sunrise, as clear skies until the clouds arrive in the afternoon. But happy they are not rain carrying like Metro has been having. Saw VB was closed yesterday due to stormy weather.
> 
> Tea time, as also heard the dryer buzz, so time for more wash to be done.  Yay, weekend time!


Thank you Lynne!  It's gonna be a super weekend!



Lynne G said:


> Yeah was in Vegas when the kids were young, But have to say we have no desire to go back there. Was neat to go into the dam before they stopped the tour that we did. We are not the gambling type, and yep, we saw the tigers too.  Will say was something to see all the casinos, during the day and at night,
> 
> Ah, with the time change still not here yet, the English football game I like to watch is earlier by an hour.  Nice, as then earlier for me.  But yeah, not looking forward to going back to standard time.  And yeah:
> View attachment 620202
> 
> Hehe, and maybe even some kids, and adults.  LoL


OMG, that's too cute!!  And that is exactly my pups, lol!!!




macraven said:


> Lori


Thank you Mac!!




Robo56 said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone   Hope everyone is well and life is
> Treating you very good.
> 
> View attachment 620222
> 
> View attachment 620224
> 
> View attachment 620223
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Carole. He is a sweet little fella.
> 
> 
> 
> We had a nice visit with dad. He is a little more frail. He turned 85 the 20th of October, but overall he is doing well for his age. My younger sister and I will probably go up to see him first week December like we usually do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it seems like Thanksgiving and Christmas are right around the corner. I will be hosting Thanksgiving and Christmas. I have been picking up things as I see them at the store. I have my turkey for Thanksgiving haven’t decided on the meal for Christmas yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your little Barney is feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get the job Pumpkin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated birthday to your son Lynne.
> 
> View attachment 620232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet your godson was thrilled to have lunch with you. Nice photo of you both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad to hear you will have Christmas with your family in Scotland. Nice you were able to get the hotel you like to say at.  As our parents get older all time spent with them is precious. Hope your mum is doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to hear you were able to extend you vacation stay and scored a better flight home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It always nice to get some pampering.
> 
> 
> Happy 50th birthday Lori
> View attachment 620221
> 
> View attachment 620226
> 
> View attachment 620228
> 
> View attachment 620229
> 
> Shout out to Tink and Janet
> 
> Mac hope your weather warms up for you.
> 
> It’s cold this morning 38 degrees, but the sun is shinning. It’s suppposed to warm up to 59. We will warm up to 70 by Monday then back downI to 50’s.
> 
> I had some help getting Halloween things put away. My great nephews carried things up stairs for me. It helped a lot. I have the house switched over from Halloween to Christmas.
> 
> I did go out and have a look at the stores yesterday. It’s seems everyone is out and buying Christmas decorations and buying gifts early. I did see some analysts on a stock program warning that everyone should do their shopping early as there could be possible shortages do to shipping issues. Time will tell.
> 
> I’am having some issues with right leg and left foot. I will try and rest for a couple of days. I fractured my foot a few years ago and it gets sore with over use sometimes. I call it the acting like your 25, but not syndrome....LOL.....then pay for it later.
> 
> I have been very busy for past few weeks so now things will hopefully quiet down a little.
> 
> The house is cheerful with Christmas decorations. In the evening I have all the trees on and it so nice to look at. Puts me in the Christmas spirit for sure.
> 
> My plans this week are to go through my gift closet and start wrapping  gifts. I also need to get Christmas cards together.
> 
> Have a great Saturday everyone.


Thank you Robo!!!!!  Love all the images  









Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes!!  I feel beyond blessed to have so many wonderful people in my life

I won't hide it....I was dreading turning 50....  
But it is going to be a super day after all!  
DD surprised me by showing up unannounced last night.  I was at a neighbors house having a glass of wine, and she just walked in.  Brought me to tears!!  She's such a thoughtful daughter...I'm so lucky!!

She and DH are taking me out to dinner tonight....they won't say where, so that's a surprise too...

And.....they gave me my gift this morning....
Tickets to see Pentatonix in Chicago!!!!!!  I absolutely love Pentatonix!!!!   We are seeing their Christmas concert in December.  This really blew me away, and I was touched that they did this.  They are coming to the concert as well, so what a great night it will be!!

The sun is shining brightly, and will warm up near 60 degrees today.  The dogs and I will take a long walk before I get ready for the evening.

I guess 50 isn't so bad after all!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Robbie glad you had a nice visit with your dad and nice you`ll see him soon too. Yes, my mum will be 87 in March, but we are so lucky with her, she is fit as a fiddle both physically and mentally, sharp as a tack really.......I`m lucky she has my siblings close by her too. 

And hope your leg improves soon, it`s been quite a long haul for you with that issue, plenty of rest. 

Goodness you are sharp with the Christmas decorations .......I know how much you love them though. Usually December 1st for us, but this year we`ll be putting everything up the Friday, Saturday and Sunday before we hopefully leave. Too early for us really even though we adore Christmas, but don`t want to come back to do it all. Look forward to your pictures if you show them this year again.

Have a lovely weekend Robbie and keep well......



Lori....you are so welcome my friend!! 

I did wonder if your daughter would turn up last night or today.......what a lovely surprise!! I`d have been in tears too........and you`ll have an amazing night tonight, I can`t wait to hear where you end up for dinner......

I have to go Google Pentatonix after I post this...... don`t have a scooby doo who they are ...but glad you`re pleased with the gift and ideal they`re coming with you for it!!

The wine is unusual for us, as we both usually don`t ever drink French wine, red or white (only champagne) but we ordered a 2012, Francois Cotat Sancerre, Cuvee Paul as someone from one of the wine groups suggested we try it knowing we aren`t fond of French wine. He thought it was worth it.....have to say I had to eat (or drink) my words.....the Sancerre was lovely! Glad we ordered it and will order a case next time. We do tend to drink more red, but we do enjoy white too and bubbly of course. 

Yes, 50 isn`t bad at all.....I`m 55 next year and plan to celebrate my *** off along with our 30th wedding anniversary ......although one of my friends is 57 the same month and she is depressed about that.....lol.....

Have a super birthday Lori....you deserve it, and to be surrounded by family who adore you is the perfect day......


----------



## Metro West

Good afternoon all. Did my chores and will just relax the rest of the day....not really in the mood to head out anywhere so I'll just curl up and watch college football today. Boring huh? 

Have a nice afternoon!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Good afternoon all. Did my chores and will just relax the rest of the day....not really in the mood to head out anywhere so I'll just curl up and watch college football today. Boring huh?
> 
> Have a nice afternoon!



We`re watching Shrek!!! 

I can watch the odd game of American Football.....especially the Steelers thanks to Janet......lol.....but not interested at all in British Football weirdly.....I`d rather have my toenails removed without anaesthetic than watch it! But, then I`m not a fan of most sport unless it has an engine. 

Have fun and no, not boring at all!!


----------



## soniam

@J'aime Paris Happy Birthday!!! Sounds like it was a good one.



schumigirl said:


> We have a very good friend at Royal Pacific that adores Vegas, and is always telling us how much fun we`d have there, he`s given us so many ideas of how we`d fill our time.....we are tempted for sure. We`d love to have seen S&R, but yes, sadly no more.
> 
> I think we could pass time just wandering around the hotels alone! And yes, the shows sound amazing, would love to see Ms Celine Dion.......or of course Barry Manilow...stop laughing!!!



We like Vegas and have been multiple times. Haven't had the urge to go lately since covid. However, we will probably go back at some point, especially since we have friends and family that live there. We gamble a little but mostly visit resorts, bars, restaurants, and shows.



Lynne G said:


> Yeah was in Vegas when the kids were young, But have to say we have no desire to go back there. Was neat to go into the dam before they stopped the tour that we did. We are not the gambling type, and yep, we saw the tigers too.  Will say was something to see all the casinos, during the day and at night,



Love the dam tour  It was cool.



Robo56 said:


> I’am having some issues with right leg and left foot. I will try and rest for a couple of days. I fractured my foot a few years ago and it gets sore with over use sometimes. I call it the acting like your 25, but not syndrome....LOL.....then pay for it later.



I hope it starts feeling better. Let it rest. My left knee causes problems for me sometimes. I had an accident on my Vespa several years ago, hit it on the pavement, and caused a bunch of soft tissue damage. It's usually fine, but sometimes I push it. I totally know the feeling about thinking my body can handle more than it really can now.



schumigirl said:


> Yes, 50 isn`t bad at all.....I`m 55 next year and plan to celebrate my *** off along with our 30th wedding anniversary ......although one of my friends is 57 the same month and she is depressed about that.....lol.....



Another year is better than no year. I think turning 30 bothered me more than others. I feel pretty comfortable now with who am I and my age. Congratulations for next year.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> We like Vegas and have been multiple times. Haven't had the urge to go lately since covid. However, we will probably go back at some point, especially since we have friends and family that live there. We gamble a little but mostly visit resorts, bars, restaurants, and shows.
> 
> Another year is better than no year. I think turning 30 bothered me more than others. I feel pretty comfortable now with who am I and my age. Congratulations for next year.



I think we would certainly have some fun gambling a little.....but yes, I think we`d focus more on other things, but you have to gamble a little in Vegas! 

I agree. We lost one of our best friends in 2016 who was like a sister to me to cancer a few weeks after she turned 50, always reminds of the saying about old age being a privilege not a right......yes, embrace it. Yes, I have felt more comfortable with me the last 20 years than my younger years looking back......and certainly put up with less bull from others than I did when I was younger too. Growing up has it`s benefits........





Lasagne was lovely, didn`t eat much of the garlic toast, so most went in the trash, but lasagne was very filling. 

Watched Shrek earlier, now having a Pirates of the Carribean movie night....love some Captain Jack Sparrow.....opened second bottle of wine, well first one was finished with dinner.








​Still blowing a hoolie outside, glad we`re in and nowhere to go. Can hear some fireworks in the distance again, but the high winds seem to have put some off, they`ll keep it for tomorrow night.......


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> We`re watching Shrek!!!
> 
> I can watch the odd game of American Football.....especially the Steelers thanks to Janet......lol.....but not interested at all in British Football weirdly.....I`d rather have my toenails removed without anesthetic than watch it! But, then I`m not a fan of most sport unless it has an engine.
> 
> Have fun and no, not boring at all!!


 Shrek is good...I like the film. 

I would rather watch college football than professional because the fans are into the more it seems. 

There wasn't a lot of interesting games on today so it wasn't as fun but that's the way it goes. 

I'll probably see what's on television and take a shower and hit the sack soon.

Have a good night!


----------



## Lynne G

Have a good night Metro. 

Well it was another little one and me. So what did we have? Yep, grilled in my pan chicken, mashed taters, and cooked carrots with a tad bit sugar in the water. Yum. And, since both of us like corn muffins more than any white bread type, had a small box of mix for it, so made just 6 small muffins, which, 3 left over for older one. Little one had to have two. With butter, they were a perfect bread side warm from the oven.

And now it’s what I feel like watching, as already changed into my pajamas. Nothing needed tonight to go out for. Little one is online gaming with her friends. Probably until the wee hours. She’s also not fond of us falling back into time to be on standard time tomorrow.

Saturday night already.  Hope all get a good night’s sleep.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Have a good night Metro.
> 
> Well it was another little one and me. So what did we have? Yep, grilled in my pan chicken, mashed taters, and cooked carrots with a tad bit sugar in the water. Yum. And, since both of us like corn muffins more than any white bread type, had a small box of mix for it, so made just 6 small muffins, which, 3 left over for older one. Little one had to have two. With butter, they were a perfect bread side warm from the oven.
> 
> And now it’s what I feel like watching, as already changed into my pajamas. Nothing needed tonight to go out for. Little one is online gaming with her friends. Probably until the wee hours. She’s also not fond of us falling back into time to be on standard time tomorrow.
> 
> Saturday night already.  Hope all get a good night’s sleep.


 Thanks Lynne. I hope you have a good night too!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Shrek is good...I like the film.
> 
> I would rather watch college football than professional because the fans are into the more it seems.
> 
> There wasn't a lot of interesting games on today so it wasn't as fun but that's the way it goes.
> 
> I'll probably see what's on television and take a shower and hit the sack soon.
> 
> Have a good night!



College football certainly is incredibly popular, I had no idea till we visited the first time and heard everyone seemingly talk about it. 

Did you find anything to watch? Tv over here usually sucks......Netflix or any of the other streaming options are usually what we end up watching if it`s not dvd`s at night. Don`t really know why we have so many tv`s! 




It`s a beautiful day here, but we`ve still got high winds up to 45mph......didn`t really stop many fireworks last night in the distance it seems. And I think there are some organised displays tonight for some reason. 

Lazy relaxing day ahead.......short ribs cooked overnight, Tom in his infinite wisdom, decided to wake me at 3am to let me know he could smell them and the smell was delicious. 

He was right though. 

Bacon for sure this morning, with a huge pot of tea. 

Today is a day for catching up with friends and family and some reading I think.....and maybe a snooze as it`s Sunday...



























Have a lovely Sunday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Good morning Schumi.  Ooh could smell that bacon and tea!  You definitely have a very windy day. Hehe, is nice when you can smell good food cooking away.  Relaxing day sounds perfect for a Sunday. 

Well, for us, not nearly as windy as Schumi, but with a clear overnight, it’s 32 degrees out.  But oddly, going to be a beautiful sunny start, but clouds are to arrive quickly after sunrise and be a mostly cloudy day.  But they are not rain or  snow carrying, as we are in a dry spell with the low weather system staying more out to sea then expected.  But as the low comes closer, rain is expected Friday, Saturday and Sunday.  Eh, as the low moves closer, it’s letting that Southern air flow up, and in the 60’s will be the highs, with close to 70 Friday’s high.  Yay, as shorts will then be worn by the end of the week.  But today, with the high as 57, shorts are not on, pants are.  And a jacket will be too. 

But even with the time change, I’m up early.  And our typical Sunday, the start of this week, includes getting as much trash out to the curb as can, and getting ready for week day routine.  Yay, it is a holiday week.

Well, alarm has been set, clock changed.  All electronics automatically switch the time.  Will see if I have to change the car clock.  I may not, as it’s the most computerized of the ones we have. Older one has to push a little button to change the hour on his car.  DH’s? I don’t think DH ever cares to change his truck’s clock.  So at least he’s right half of the year.

So, yes, tea for me this morning.  No bacon, I don’t think, but we have eggs and potatoes.  Though I saw oatmeal, so on this cool morning, that sounds good. So a warm little breakfast before the kids get up hours later again. I don’t know when either went to bed, as I was in bed before the midnight clock sounded about an hour later.  Then we are having a birthday dinner out, as older one does not work today, and he’s wanted to try a newer opened steak place that opened not too far from us.  Looked at the menu, and think it has plenty all should enjoy. 

Super Sized Sunday homies.  Make it a most lazy one too.  And hope it finds all doing well.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> College football certainly is incredibly popular, I had no idea till we visited the first time and heard everyone seemingly talk about it.
> 
> Did you find anything to watch? Tv over here usually sucks......Netflix or any of the other streaming options are usually what we end up watching if it`s not dvd`s at night. Don`t really know why we have so many tv`s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It`s a beautiful day here, but we`ve still got high winds up to 45mph......didn`t really stop many fireworks last night in the distance it seems. And I think there are some organised displays tonight for some reason.
> 
> Lazy relaxing day ahead.......short ribs cooked overnight, Tom in his infinite wisdom, decided to wake me at 3am to let me know he could smell them and the smell was delicious.
> 
> He was right though.
> 
> Bacon for sure this morning, with a huge pot of tea.
> 
> Today is a day for catching up with friends and family and some reading I think.....and maybe a snooze as it`s Sunday...
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday ​


  Good morning!

I watched a little of this and a little of that before heading to bed and watching videos on YouTube. 

WOW...strong winds again...what were the fireworks in aid of? 

Short ribs sound wonderful for dinner...even if Tom woke you up. 

Another lazy Sunday ahead for me. My neighbor made chili and gave me some...can't wait to heat and eat!

Have a good day!


----------



## macraven

Time change and did not sleep in with that extra hour of sleep today
Awake at 6:15 for cat feeding time 

Mr Mac still snoring away, good for him
He gets cranky when he does not get enough sleep

did not find Luna cat until ten minutes ago
She was whining and had to follow the sound 
She was locked in the closet again 
She missed a meal and made up for it when she saw her food bowl 

silly kitty
This happens frequently…

warm weather returns Monday and will last for maybe 3 days
I’ll take it !!

Hope all the homies enjoy the last day of this weekend!


----------



## Lynne G

Good morning Metro.  Hope this finds you enjoying the day.  Hope rain not in the forecast today.  

Mac, silly cat. Glad you released her from the closet. Though have to say when see paws under the door, cute. Hope you are doing well.

Keisha, hope all is good out your way, and you’re doing well.

Still not a peep, but think a long, hot shower is just what I need.

Be ever that happy homies.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, sure glad to see this time change.

Other than this lovely youngin’ qualifying for state competition on her 1st meet of the season

All around meet champion. 1st floor, beam & 2nd vault and bars 

Very glad to cross off the past busy week.  Jr’s main refrigerator died a lingering death.  Who knew there was a covid shortage of replacements?  Scrounged thru lowes inventory online and was able to snag a nice one to be delivering in a few days.  installation was a pip, old copper pipes running to ice maker. Can’t say I’ve ever seen that.  All worked out well after 6 hours there.  Glad the mr is such a handy man & no plumber was harmed

Day 3 from the derm surgery on back i.e. I can finally get it wet & take a proper bath.  Feel as tho I’ve been primitive camping.



Metro West said:


> And don't worry about the same dress...I probably had the same underwear on in both pictures!


lolololol


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I’ve been known to wear same clothes year after year. Well, as like something I like to wear, I wear it more often.


i have specific park clothes, uniform of sort.  all either goofy stuff branded to whatever park or wicking stuff...things I rarely wear at home.


schumigirl said:


> Yes, the Boulangerie was much better than The Today Cafe now


110%


J'aime Paris said:


> Took Barney to the vet early this morning for a dental cleaning. Poor guy has some bad teeth at his advanced age. I can pick him up in about an hour.


poor baby, hope he rebounds soon.


Robo56 said:


> will add them this evening. Hope you took some pictures of your decorations and share them with us.


hate to say it, not much this year really enticed me to pull out my phone.  Do look forward to checking yours out as you do have such a good eye


Robo56 said:


> My niece and sweet great-nephew.


he’s absolutely precious


soniam said:


> I bought some t-shirts and hoodies for my husband and son, but I haven't done any other xmas shopping


i multi-tasked before last week’s medical appts & snuck in a bit of Xmas shopping prior as many unique stores


Lynne G said:


> Ooh, and I can say I now have a 24 year old boy


happy, happy birthday to him!


Lynne G said:


> Why I’m going to be blonde once again next week, no gray or white hair for me yet. LoL


Woo hoo, will be looking sharp for the holidays.

i actually love whatever I’ve got going on with the top layer of my hair.  Several stylists agreed.  it’s more of a ‘fade’ from the dark brown I have underneath & allows me to go quite a long time between coloring.  Well, it would but, I’ve been going every 3 months since things opened back up just because I feel like being pampered .


soniam said:


> Although, to be honest. the phone did this right after 1 year. I got a new battery for free from Apple back then, but it still would do it sometimes. Something lousy in the software I think, that's keeping it in an infinite loop and draining the battery.


i went thru that too on a 7.  apple store installed a new battery that lasted all of 5 minutes.  They wound up just handing me a new phone in the store as I pitched an witch as was leaving on vacation in a few days lol.


soniam said:


> Don't wait until your phone dies if you plan to buy the newest one.


so true.  Will agree it’s so convenient to order phones online & have them show up at the door.  know you are a techie, it made me feel just a bit smrter to read u had a few moments in the actual setting up process.  do think if you’re not a methodical sort, probably is better to go into the store, can’t skip any steps, ‘fear sure lol


J'aime Paris said:


> It seems the little dogs can be prone to bad teeth.....Barney is doing much better today, thanks for asking!


yea!


J'aime Paris said:


> And my godson attends college at UW-Madison, so I took him out to lunch!! Always welcome to have a nice lunch when you're on a college budget.


absolutely, great pic!





schumigirl said:


> Well, we did get our favourite hotel in Scotland booked today for Christmas....well, there aren`t a lot of hotels up there we`d stay in, but we do like this one. Going up for 3 nights, travelling up Christmas Eve.....mum was over the moon when I told her on the phone today. Will be having Christmas Day, well from mid afternoon at my sisters house, she tends to host every year. Looking forward to it.


so nice to hear!!!


Lynne G said:


> Dropped off the car after having to scrape the windows of ice.


so glad the mr went out to get the newspaper yesterday & handled that for me lol.  Was unexpected TBH.  See it’s on there again this am.  Can melt off


J'aime Paris said:


> A busy Friday for me!
> After many visits to the AP rates link, I was able to modify my reservation to add one more night!! And got a much better flight home.....Mummy dust was sprinkled upon me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yea!  Enjoy.


schumigirl said:


> ve had to go into present overdrive now we know we`re going up to Scotland. I went smaller when I was posting gifts up for convenience, but now.......full blown present time!!





schumigirl said:


> or of course Barry Manilow...stop laughing!!!


No giggles here, wasn’t a fan until i saw him ahem decades ago.  Put on a killer show.  Was surprised he didn’t (ironically) pen this song





Robo56 said:


> We had a nice visit with dad. He is a little more frail. He turned 85 the 20th of October, but overall he is doing well for his age. My younger sister and I will probably go up to see him first week December like we usually do.


aw, that’s nice to hear.


Robo56 said:


> I have my turkey for Thanksgiving haven’t decided on the meal for Christmas yet.


full blown shortage here, no large breasts to be found…turkey that is

i shot & scored when out shopping this week.
 Thanksgiving & Xmas, check.  If i could only find a couple of hams…


Robo56 said:


> I’am having some issues with right leg and left foot. I will try and rest for a couple of days. I fractured my foot a few years ago and it gets sore with over use sometimes. I call it the acting like your 25, but not syndrome....LOL.....then pay for it later.


oh no!  I am not amused mine is seriously barking after 5 or 6 hours now.  Not sure if it may be the weather or increased activity.


Robo56 said:


> The house is cheerful with Christmas decorations. In the evening I have all the trees on and it so nice to look at. Puts me in the Christmas spirit for sure.


i may use this as a visual aide when I lobby to have our main tree put up later this week.  The mr is off work, GD is coming to stay overnight, would be perfect activity to decorate.  Not sure I can pull that request off tho. His people never put up the tree before Xmas eve, old SKool. Took time for him to wrap his head around the weekend after Thanksgiving.


schumigirl said:


> I can watch the odd game of American Football.....especially the Steelers thanks to Janet..


oh & they can be decidedly odd lol. as an update, we are playing on Monday night this week & somehow have managed to win a few games after Lori’s team crushed us earlier this season. Worm has possibly turned there now as their QB is out on covid mandate against Kansas Ctiy (just one recent, surprise loss).

DSs‘ team went down in flames on Friday, still great they made it to the playoffs As such underdogs.  Always next year!


soniam said:


> Love the dam tour  It was cool.


hehe
the more extensive one is really fascinating. I didn’t understand most of it mind you as to the engineering but, still appreciated it.

My suggestion to folks is to keep driving east & spend a night on the rim at the Grand Canyon, although the park system’s hotels are a tough grab.


schumigirl said:


> always reminds of the saying about old age being a privilege not a right......yes, embrace it.


never heard that one, love it.


Lynne G said:


> All electronics automatically switch the time.


one time I am glad to be vertically challenged and unable to perform that task For the non auto ones.  My story & I’m sticking to it.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I watched a little of this and a little of that before heading to bed and watching videos on YouTube.
> 
> WOW...strong winds again...what were the fireworks in aid of?
> 
> Short ribs sound wonderful for dinner...even if Tom woke you up.
> 
> Another lazy Sunday ahead for me. My neighbor made chili and gave me some...can't wait to heat and eat!
> 
> Have a good day!



Remember Remember the 5th of November......

Guy Fawkes Gunpowder plot is still "celebrated" here every year, but not just for one night....it goes on, and on, and on......there are organised displays, but you can buy the most massive of fireworks anywhere. some are genuinely massive. So they can go on for weeks. In fact from now till New Years isn`t unusual in some areas.

I have tried chilli a couple of times, but never could get the taste for it.......but, yes the short ribs will be gorgeous! 





macraven said:


> Time change and did not sleep in with that extra hour of sleep today
> Awake at 6:15 for cat feeding time
> 
> Mr Mac still snoring away, good for him
> He gets cranky when he does not get enough sleep
> 
> did not find Luna cat until ten minutes ago
> She was whining and had to follow the sound
> She was locked in the closet again
> She missed a meal and made up for it when she saw her food bowl
> 
> silly kitty
> This happens frequently…
> 
> warm weather returns Monday and will last for maybe 3 days
> I’ll take it !!
> 
> Hope all the homies enjoy the last day of this weekend!



Oh bless her......they`ll always make themselves found I`m guessing, especially for food! 

Yep, take any good weather this time of year........





On my own this afternoon, they`ve all gone swimming. You still have to book a session but it`s never usually very busy. 

Sun is shining but oh so windy outside. I`m in the room with the big screen watching The Nun`s Story again.....everyone else hates this movie, but I love it, weirdly.  

Off to make some tea and have a slice of butter cake with it......calories don`t count if no one sees you eat!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 620491
> Hey all, sure glad to see this time change.
> 
> Other than this lovely youngin’ qualifying for state competition on her 1st meet of the season
> View attachment 620493
> All around meet champion. 1st floor, beam & 2nd vault and bars
> 
> Very glad to cross off the past busy week.  Jr’s main refrigerator died a lingering death.  Who knew there was a covid shortage of replacements?  Scrounged thru lowes inventory online and was able to snag a nice one to be delivering in a few days.  installation was a pip, old copper pipes running to ice maker. Can’t say I’ve ever seen that.  All worked out well after 6 hours there.  Glad the mr is such a handy man & no plumber was harmed
> 
> Day 3 from the derm surgery on back i.e. I can finally get it wet & take a proper bath.  Feel as tho I’ve been primitive camping.
> 
> 
> lolololol
> 
> i have specific park clothes, uniform of sort.  all either goofy stuff branded to whatever park or wicking stuff...things I rarely wear at home.
> 
> 110%
> 
> poor baby, hope he rebounds soon.
> 
> hate to say it, not much this year really enticed me to pull out my phone.  Do look forward to checking yours out as you do have such a good eye
> 
> he’s absolutely precious
> 
> i multi-tasked before last week’s medical appts & snuck in a bit of Xmas shopping prior as many unique stores
> 
> happy, happy birthday to him!
> 
> Woo hoo, will be looking sharp for the holidays.
> 
> i actually love whatever I’ve got going on with the top layer of my hair.  Several stylists agreed.  it’s more of a ‘fade’ from the dark brown I have underneath & allows me to go quite a long time between coloring.  Well, it would but, I’ve been going every 3 months since things opened back up just because I feel like being pampered .
> 
> i went thru that too on a 7.  apple store installed a new battery that lasted all of 5 minutes.  They wound up just handing me a new phone in the store as I pitched an witch as was leaving on vacation in a few days lol.
> 
> so true.  Will agree it’s so convenient to order phones online & have them show up at the door.  know you are a techie, it made me feel just a bit smrter to read u had a few moments in the actual setting up process.  do think if you’re not a methodical sort, probably is better to go into the store, can’t skip any steps, ‘fear sure lol
> 
> yea!
> 
> absolutely, great pic!
> 
> View attachment 620499
> 
> 
> so nice to hear!!!
> 
> so glad the mr went out to get the newspaper yesterday & handled that for me lol.  Was unexpected TBH.  See it’s on there again this am.  Can melt off
> 
> yea!  Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 620496
> 
> No giggles here, wasn’t a fan until i saw him ahem decades ago.  Put on a killer show.  Was surprised he didn’t (ironically) pen this song
> View attachment 620497
> 
> 
> 
> aw, that’s nice to hear.
> 
> full blown shortage here, no large breasts to be found…turkey that is
> 
> i shot & scored when out shopping this week.
> View attachment 620498 Thanksgiving & Xmas, check.  If i could only find a couple of hams…
> 
> oh no!  I am not amused mine is seriously barking after 5 or 6 hours now.  Not sure if it may be the weather or increased activity.
> 
> i may use this as a visual aide when I lobby to have our main tree put up later this week.  The mr is off work, GD is coming to stay overnight, would be perfect activity to decorate.  Not sure I can pull that request off tho. His people never put up the tree before Xmas eve, old SKool. Took time for him to wrap his head around the weekend after Thanksgiving.
> 
> oh & they can be decidedly odd lol. as an update, we are playing on Monday night this week & somehow have managed to win a few games after Lori’s team crushed us earlier this season. Worm has possibly turned there now as their QB is out on covid mandate against Kansas Ctiy (just one recent, surprise loss).
> 
> DSs‘ team went down in flames on Friday, still great they made it to the playoffs As such underdogs.  Always next year!
> 
> hehe
> the more extensive one is really fascinating. I didn’t understand most of it mind you as to the engineering but, still appreciated it.
> 
> My suggestion to folks is to keep driving east & spend a night on the rim at the Grand Canyon, although the park system’s hotels are a tough grab.
> 
> never heard that one, love it.
> 
> one time I am glad to be vertically challenged and unable to perform that task For the non auto ones.  My story & I’m sticking to it.



Think we posted at the same time.

Congrats to little one! Little superstar in the making! She does take such a good picture.....nice job on the turkeys too! 

Shame about your son`s team though, bet they fought well....yes, next year!!

Glad I`m not the only Fanilow......lol......

Good to hear you`re back in the bath again and glad DS`s delivery went ok after all.....as I said, there doesn`t seem to be any shortages over here from what I`m hearing....although alarmingly potato chips (crisps to us) are now an endangered species ....might need to stock up...staple snack here anytime!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, actually had to hunt for turkeys this year.  Sigh, Keisha.  Good score.  Yay, great to hear your little me is going gray with her gymnastics.  Congas to her.  And yay, for helping DS out.  Was in store with little one, and we were kinda shocked to see so many bare shelves.  Christmas stuff was well seen though.


----------



## macraven

Gray like in hair ?


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Remember Remember the 5th of November......
> 
> Guy Fawkes Gunpowder plot is still "celebrated" here every year, but not just for one night....it goes on, and on, and on......there are organised displays, but you can buy the most massive of fireworks anywhere. some are genuinely massive. So they can go on for weeks. In fact from now till New Years isn`t unusual in some areas.
> 
> I have tried chilli a couple of times, but never could get the taste for it.......but, yes the short ribs will be gorgeous!


 Yes;...Gorgeous and lush! I haven't said that in a while. 

BTW...I picked up another turkey breast this morning at Walmart for Christmas...just in case.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Yes;...Gorgeous and lush! I haven't said that in a while.
> 
> BTW...I picked up another turkey breast this morning at Walmart for Christmas...just in case.



Turkey is lush!!! 

Nothing wrong with having extra turkey at Christmas, I just realised we have 2 fresh turkey`s on order from our butcher and I`ll need to cancel them now as we won`t be here....oops! 





Feeling very full from dinner, short ribs are very dense and the rich gravy certainly filled a hole tonight.  Sprawled along the sofas now watching the Mexican GP, won`t be moving much tonight. 

Got our Covid boosters booked today for mid December, one more thing ticked off to get done. And we`re getting done at the same place this time, first vaccines were so difficult to book as there were hardly any appointments available, no trouble this time. 

Weather looks to be settling a little for the next few days, should get back out walking as the wind will die down a lot and temps go up a little. 

Excited to see the first flights taking off tomorrow morning as the borders open up for everybody to head to the USA........Virgin Atlantic and British Airways are having their New York flights take off at exactly the same time from Heathrow exactly adjacent to each other as a little celebration, I think that`ll be very emotional...certainly exciting for the folks on board and for us watching after all this time. So many families reunited finally. 

Ginger beer time I think........


----------



## Lynne G

Typo Mac.  Meant to say great.  

Getting dark out now.

Turkeys and stuffing bought. Will drop them off to my sister, hopefully tomorrow the kids will, as she’s doing the cooking for Thanksgiving.

Quiet night. As thinking burgers for dinner. We did chicken quesadillas and wraps for lunch, and was a very late lunch, more like a mid afternoon one. So, no one’s hungry for dinner yet. But after a Costco run today, kitchen is well stocked now.  

And yeah:


Please?  LoL

Sweet dreams homies.  And a hehe, little one found some fluffy warm socks.  Seems to think house too cold for bare feet.  Not me though.  Still not ready for not wearing flip flops.  Sigh.  Winter is a coming as well.  Good thing tomorrow is to be 65 the high, with sunny all day.  Time to break out the shorts again, and yep, flip flops.  Woooot!


----------



## Metro West

Afternoon all! I spent the day on the couch watching movies. I watched three old films in the "film noir" genre. I saw Club Paradise (1945) which was OK, Cause for Alarm (1951) which was pretty good and Impact (1949) which was very good. You never quite know what you are going to get since these movies are old and a lot of the actors you probably haven't heard of. I love the detective movies from the 40s and 50s. 

Just thought I would throw that out...LOL. 

I hope everyone has a great evening.


----------



## keishashadow

Had three chipmunks stop & look quizzically at me as I grilled the steaks this evening.  As though I was invading their sanctity.  Lucky for them, my pooch didn’t give chase





schumigirl said:


> although alarmingly potato chips (crisps to us) are now an endangered species ....might need to stock up...staple snack here anytime!


ok, that’s where one must draw the line in the sand!  

not supposed to eat them, have cut back substantially on my consumption on that sort of junk food but, will indulge in Old Bay flavored chips now & again.  Would get them in the individual packets for portion control.  ha, not only have they disappeared but, haven’t seen a full size bag all summer.  Growl


Metro West said:


> BTW...I picked up another turkey breast this morning at Walmart for Christmas...just in case.


did u play the lottery while you were at it? .  Lucky you.  


Lynne G said:


> Turkeys and stuffing bought


i’ve started to cube leftover bakery bread & freeze.  almost ‘there’ with enough that I can dry them out in the oven and then have at making the stuffing at Thanksgiving.  

Need to work on my menu & try to grab the non perishables this week before the shelves are picked Clean.  


Lynne G said:


> Still not ready for not wearing flip flops. Sigh. Winter is a coming as well.


I begrudgingly pulled out regular crocs today to wear in the house.  Can’t bring myself to don a pair of socks, yet.


Metro West said:


> I love the detective movies from the 40s and 50s.


same!  a bit later…have you watched the old dragnet & perry mason series?  Do love the tone of them too.


----------



## soniam

@keishashadow Glad to hear you are healing and able to shower properly. I get really cranky if I can't/don't shower every day.

Made frittata for dinner with Seltzer's beef bologna, like a smoke salami, and swiss chard. Have enough for leftovers at lunch tomorrow.

Saw Eternals last night. It wasn't the worst movie in the world, but it definitely lacked something that the other MCU movies have.

Friday I had to run to the other side of town to get son's protein bars. He's really picky. The two near us were out. I thought I would pick up some xmas candy too. They showed having it, but I couldn't find it in the store. I think they were still putting xmas stuff on the shelves. I will try my local one tomorrow. I had also done a pickup order at our local Target, but I forgot to add the food for the food bank. So I just ran errands all Friday, other than going to the gym.

My vehicle registration saga continues. The last car passed state inspection, but it won't let me renew the registration online. I think it's because it has been too long and it has a personalized plate. I need to call them tomorrow to see what I need to do. I will probably have to go in person. My fault for putting it off for so long. Need to get the Vespa inspected too. I might do it on Tuesday. I didn't want to run chores on my birthday, but this would be the only one. It might have the same issue with registration, since it has also been over a year. Oh well, hopefully I can kill 2 birds with 1 stone. The Vespa is fun to get inspected. I have to ride toward the employee, get up to at least 30mph, and then hit the brakes. I like to build up to a faster speed. It kind of freaks them out a bit. I don't know why they stand in the path though. The little things that make us happy

Starting to think about packing and getting things ready for our trip in less than 2 weeks. Had to do a bunch of clean up on my laptop for picture backup. I probably need to wipe the camera memory card too, since I transferred the last set of pictures. I think we are going to do the Universal Holiday Tour, so that we don't have to wait in line for the parade, Grinchmas show, and Hogwart's Xmas projection show. We only have 2 nights. Need to get an appointment to get my nails done soon too. Busy, busy.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Son doing some trip planning and prepping.  Yeah, car in shop is a pain.  We do our registration online and print out ourselves, as they don’t send hard copies or stickers for years now. We have to take our cars in for yearly inspection and emissions.  

No one seemed to want dinner, so a cup of tea and a relaxing time before bed.


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> same!  a bit later…have you watched the old dragnet & perry mason series?  Do love the tone of them too.


 I've seen Dragnet over the years but haven't watched a lot of Perry Mason. I love the original Twilight Zone and have seen all those episodes.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Afternoon all! I spent the day on the couch watching movies. I watched three old films in the "film noir" genre. I saw Club Paradise (1945) which was OK, Cause for Alarm (1951) which was pretty good and Impact (1949) which was very good. You never quite know what you are going to get since these movies are old and a lot of the actors you probably haven't heard of. I love the detective movies from the 40s and 50s.
> 
> Just thought I would throw that out...LOL.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great evening.



Love those type of movies too.......sounds a good way to pass a day.

And good morning....just saw you pop in there.....thought you`d slept in lol....it`s nice having company this time of day.......hope you have a lovely day......





keishashadow said:


> Had three chipmunks stop & look quizzically at me as I grilled the steaks this evening.  As though I was invading their sanctity.  Lucky for them, my pooch didn’t give chase
> ok, that’s where one must draw the line in the sand!
> 
> not supposed to eat them, have cut back substantially on my consumption on that sort of junk food but, will indulge in Old Bay flavored chips now & again.  Would get them in the individual packets for portion control.  ha, not only have they disappeared but, haven’t seen a full size bag all summer.  Growl
> 
> did u play the lottery while you were at it? .  Lucky you.
> 
> i’ve started to cube leftover bakery bread & freeze.  almost ‘there’ with enough that I can dry them out in the oven and then have at making the stuffing at Thanksgiving.
> 
> Need to work on my menu & try to grab the non perishables this week before the shelves are picked Clean.
> 
> I begrudgingly pulled out regular crocs today to wear in the house.  Can’t bring myself to don a pair of socks, yet.
> 
> same!  a bit later…have you watched the old dragnet & perry mason series?  Do love the tone of them too.



Crisps are my kryptonite! Cannot resist them as they are so addictive....yes, not the healthiest of options! 

Glad you enjoyed the steaks and I have a vision of a nature reserve all around you with cartoon creatures like Snow White   although I do remember the bear hanging around your property!!

Never watched original Dragnet, but love the old Perry Mason shows....my mother is addicted to them......heck if you phone her when she`s watching it, she practically hunts you off the phone! 





Beautiful day here.....very mild, but chilly if that makes sense. About 44F. Enjoyed a nice walk of just under 6 miles, came home and watched the dual take off from Heathrow Airport of the VA and BA flights.......quite impressive.......and so heartening to finally see the United States border opening up again to us and other countries. 












​Doing some more baking today as we won`t be going back out, got some bread in the oven right now for lunch, made a Rosemary and garlic focaccia, nice and soft with loads of flavour, will have that with some parma ham and spicy balsamic for dipping. 

Dinner is chicken casserole with rosemary and garlic....yes, we have a glut of rosemary to use up!! Very winter warming dishes coming up now. 

Mid morning tea time here though.........


































Happy Monday......
​


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Monday to you too, Schumi.  Yum, bread sounds good and bet oven sending some good smelling odors from the bread baking.  Yay, morning tea.  Me too, though not a English breakfast one.  And yay, to see those planes take off.  What a sight, and knowing where both are headed. Glad your holiday trip is finally a go now.  I’m sure many are happy the borders are opening.  

It’s 37 degrees out now.  Clear nights do that.  A very sunny day it is to be, with 65 the high.  Hence, shorts are indeed on.  

And so, with the time change, was a very very dark wake up. Sunrise is soon, so it’s now finally looking that predawn brighter out.

But as it’s a back to routine day, I’ll be happy to enjoy that most sunny, and warm, lunchtime walk. And rocking those shades. Woot! Warmer tomorrow too. And a holiday Thursday, shorter week day routine. Yay, yay, yay!

Tea for me, a hunt for easy breakfast food, and wishing all the homies have a marvelous Monday.


----------



## keishashadow

soniam said:


> I think we are going to do the Universal Holiday Tour, so that we don't have to wait in line for the parade, Grinchmas show, and Hogwart's Xmas projection show.


pray tell, what is this package?    Does it trump the AP viewing spot that is not the best real estate For the parade.


soniam said:


> The Vespa is fun to get inspected. I have to ride toward the employee, get up to at least 30mph, and then hit the brakes. I like to build up to a faster speed. It kind of freaks them out a bit. I don't know why they stand in the path though. The little things that make us happy


nwahahaha add that to the hoops people jump thru to get a state pension


soniam said:


> Glad to hear you are healing and able to shower properly. I get really cranky if I can't/don't shower every day.


yes, feel like I crawled out of a dark cave at last


Lynne G said:


> We do our registration online and print out ourselves, as they don’t send hard copies or stickers for years now. We have to take our cars in for yearly inspection and emissions.


so much easier


schumigirl said:


> Never watched original Dragnet, but love the old Perry Mason shows....my mother is addicted to them......heck if you phone her when she`s watching it, she practically hunts you off the phone!


lol I do like the sounds of your mum!   have a ton of them sitting on my DVR, pull them out sparingly.  Of course, not above re-watching them 


schumigirl said:


> Enjoyed a nice walk of just under 6 miles, came home and watched the dual take off from Heathrow Airport of the VA and BA flights.......quite impressive.......and so heartening to finally see the United States border opening up again to us and other countries.


that’s a long walk in book lol.

Saw video of the first flights taking off, so soon for you.  Just read that the average tourist from your side of the pawn injects $4,000 into our economy.  the red carpet is being readied as we speak lol. Not sure if that reflects cost of trip or actual spending while here.




schumigirl said:


> Glad you enjoyed the steaks and I have a vision of a nature reserve all around you with cartoon creatures like Snow White  although I do remember the bear hanging around your property!!


I just happy there are no gators or pythorns.  Deer are starting to rut & run here, such a driving hazard.  There are rural roads we won’t drive upon at all the next few months, others just during mid day when they are normally hunkered down. Worth going out of our way to avoid that hassle.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 620885
> 
> View attachment 620886
> 
> pray tell, what is this package?    Does it trump the AP viewing spot that is not the best real estate For the parade.
> 
> nwahahaha add that to the hoops people jump thru to get a state pension
> 
> yes, feel like I crawled out of a dark cave at last
> 
> so much easier
> 
> lol I do like the sounds of your mum!   have a ton of them sitting on my DVR, pull them out sparingly.  Of course, not above re-watching them
> 
> that’s a long walk in book lol.
> 
> Saw video of the first flights taking off, so soon for you.  Just read that the average tourist from your side of the pawn injects $4,000 into our economy.  the red carpet is being readied as we speak lol. Not sure if that reflects cost of trip or actual spending while here.
> 
> View attachment 620887
> 
> I just happy there are no gators or pythorns.  Deer are starting to rut & run here, such a driving hazard.  There are rural roads we won’t drive upon at all the next few months, others just during mid day when they are normally hunkered down. Worth going out of our way to avoid that hassle.



lol....love the image!! 

I would have thought it would have been more per tourist from over here......but I guess it all evens out in the wash! Our flights are not much less than that. I do think there`ll be more spending as folks make up for lost shopping time over the last 20 months....according to MCO twitter, today it`s acceptable to clap and cheer as the plane lands like the old days.......lol......

Oh yes, we can rewatch things over and over......I do love the Basil Rathbone as Sherlock Holmes movies and we rewatch those dvd`s on miserable winter days again and again......

yes, gators are a whole different kettle of fish! 





Lunch over and annoyingly waiting for a company to call us back. Almost 5 hours ago we were told someone would ring us back. Still waiting and not happy. Why say someone will ring soon if they don`t plan to. 

I`ll be crisp and polite when they do call of course. 

5 hours now


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, rutting season, and when we go where we know the deer are, and we drive carefully, Keisha. Was over a way where we go past a state park where the deer are, around early evening the other day.  Yep, saw some cross in front of us as we came around the corner.  Glad they stayed on the side of the road they went to, as we passed by.  And last week, when little one was passing by there, good thing my car’s brakes work very well, is all I can say.  I hope the only one and done ever is when the one time DH’s truck had a deer smash into it.  Yeah, that was an expensive and week or so repair job.  

The sun is shining nicely through the windows, and kids are making that turkey delivery service to my sister. She’s making room in her freezer after I called her. Will be nice as I think all my siblings will be at Thanksgiving this year.

I’d be very annoyed with so many hours now waiting for that call back, Schumi.  Good you got that call already, after posting.


----------



## schumigirl

No Lynne, I`m over 5 hours now. It was just at 5 hours as I was finishing the post.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> No Lynne, I`m over 5 hours now. It was just at 5 hours as I was finishing the post.


Did you have to call WDW too? Lol


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Did you have to call WDW too? Lol



lol......I`d be happy for you to win that one......

I`m now on hold to another company after first being told I was calling the wrong company.....er, this is the number I called this morning and it was the right number then..... Then said, oh it wouldn`t be today someone will call you back anyway......WHAT!!!!!!!

I`m listening to pan pipes right now after calling the other company.......not as calming as you`d think after 39 minutes!


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Robbie glad you had a nice visit with your dad and nice you`ll see him soon too. Yes, my mum will be 87 in March, but we are so lucky with her, she is fit as a fiddle both physically and mentally, sharp as a tack really.......I`m lucky she has my siblings close by her too.
> 
> And hope your leg improves soon, it`s been quite a long haul for you with that issue, plenty of rest.
> 
> Goodness you are sharp with the Christmas decorations .......I know how much you love them though. Usually December 1st for us, but this year we`ll be putting everything up the Friday, Saturday and Sunday before we hopefully leave. Too early for us really even though we adore Christmas, but don`t want to come back to do it all. Look forward to your pictures if you show them this year again.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend Robbie and keep well......
> 
> 
> 
> Lori....you are so welcome my friend!!
> 
> I did wonder if your daughter would turn up last night or today.......what a lovely surprise!! I`d have been in tears too........and you`ll have an amazing night tonight, I can`t wait to hear where you end up for dinner......
> 
> I have to go Google Pentatonix after I post this...... don`t have a scooby doo who they are ...but glad you`re pleased with the gift and ideal they`re coming with you for it!!
> 
> The wine is unusual for us, as we both usually don`t ever drink French wine, red or white (only champagne) but we ordered a 2012, Francois Cotat Sancerre, Cuvee Paul as someone from one of the wine groups suggested we try it knowing we aren`t fond of French wine. He thought it was worth it.....have to say I had to eat (or drink) my words.....the Sancerre was lovely! Glad we ordered it and will order a case next time. We do tend to drink more red, but we do enjoy white too and bubbly of course.
> 
> Yes, 50 isn`t bad at all.....I`m 55 next year and plan to celebrate my *** off along with our 30th wedding anniversary ......although one of my friends is 57 the same month and she is depressed about that.....lol.....
> 
> Have a super birthday Lori....you deserve it, and to be surrounded by family who adore you is the perfect day......


Thank you Carole!

I'm blown away by the talent of Pentatonix, and am looking forward to the concert!



soniam said:


> @J'aime Paris Happy Birthday!!! Sounds like it was a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> We like Vegas and have been multiple times. Haven't had the urge to go lately since covid. However, we will probably go back at some point, especially since we have friends and family that live there. We gamble a little but mostly visit resorts, bars, restaurants, and shows.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the dam tour  It was cool.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it starts feeling better. Let it rest. My left knee causes problems for me sometimes. I had an accident on my Vespa several years ago, hit it on the pavement, and caused a bunch of soft tissue damage. It's usually fine, but sometimes I push it. I totally know the feeling about thinking my body can handle more than it really can now.
> 
> 
> 
> Another year is better than no year. I think turning 30 bothered me more than others. I feel pretty comfortable now with who am I and my age. Congratulations for next year.


thank you Soniam!!




schumigirl said:


> I think we would certainly have some fun gambling a little.....but yes, I think we`d focus more on other things, but you have to gamble a little in Vegas!
> 
> I agree. We lost one of our best friends in 2016 who was like a sister to me to cancer a few weeks after she turned 50, always reminds of the saying about old age being a privilege not a right......yes, embrace it. Yes, I have felt more comfortable with me the last 20 years than my younger years looking back......and certainly put up with less bull from others than I did when I was younger too. Growing up has it`s benefits........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lasagne was lovely, didn`t eat much of the garlic toast, so most went in the trash, but lasagne was very filling.
> 
> Watched Shrek earlier, now having a Pirates of the Carribean movie night....love some Captain Jack Sparrow.....opened second bottle of wine, well first one was finished with dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Still blowing a hoolie outside, glad we`re in and nowhere to go. Can hear some fireworks in the distance again, but the high winds seem to have put some off, they`ll keep it for tomorrow night.......


Lasagna is such a great comfort food!



Lynne G said:


> Have a good night Metro.
> 
> Well it was another little one and me. So what did we have? Yep, grilled in my pan chicken, mashed taters, and cooked carrots with a tad bit sugar in the water. Yum. And, since both of us like corn muffins more than any white bread type, had a small box of mix for it, so made just 6 small muffins, which, 3 left over for older one. Little one had to have two. With butter, they were a perfect bread side warm from the oven.
> 
> And now it’s what I feel like watching, as already changed into my pajamas. Nothing needed tonight to go out for. Little one is online gaming with her friends. Probably until the wee hours. She’s also not fond of us falling back into time to be on standard time tomorrow.
> 
> Saturday night already.  Hope all get a good night’s sleep.


I'm with your DD on that one!



schumigirl said:


> College football certainly is incredibly popular, I had no idea till we visited the first time and heard everyone seemingly talk about it.
> 
> Did you find anything to watch? Tv over here usually sucks......Netflix or any of the other streaming options are usually what we end up watching if it`s not dvd`s at night. Don`t really know why we have so many tv`s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It`s a beautiful day here, but we`ve still got high winds up to 45mph......didn`t really stop many fireworks last night in the distance it seems. And I think there are some organised displays tonight for some reason.
> 
> Lazy relaxing day ahead.......short ribs cooked overnight, Tom in his infinite wisdom, decided to wake me at 3am to let me know he could smell them and the smell was delicious.
> 
> He was right though.
> 
> Bacon for sure this morning, with a huge pot of tea.
> 
> Today is a day for catching up with friends and family and some reading I think.....and maybe a snooze as it`s Sunday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday ​


I had bought some Irish bacon from a specialty shop recently.  I wonder if it's the same as the bacon you have?  It was different from US bacon....and tasted very nice!




Lynne G said:


> Good morning Schumi.  Ooh could smell that bacon and tea!  You definitely have a very windy day. Hehe, is nice when you can smell good food cooking away.  Relaxing day sounds perfect for a Sunday.
> 
> Well, for us, not nearly as windy as Schumi, but with a clear overnight, it’s 32 degrees out.  But oddly, going to be a beautiful sunny start, but clouds are to arrive quickly after sunrise and be a mostly cloudy day.  But they are not rain or  snow carrying, as we are in a dry spell with the low weather system staying more out to sea then expected.  But as the low comes closer, rain is expected Friday, Saturday and Sunday.  Eh, as the low moves closer, it’s letting that Southern air flow up, and in the 60’s will be the highs, with close to 70 Friday’s high.  Yay, as shorts will then be worn by the end of the week.  But today, with the high as 57, shorts are not on, pants are.  And a jacket will be too.
> 
> But even with the time change, I’m up early.  And our typical Sunday, the start of this week, includes getting as much trash out to the curb as can, and getting ready for week day routine.  Yay, it is a holiday week.
> 
> Well, alarm has been set, clock changed.  All electronics automatically switch the time.  Will see if I have to change the car clock.  I may not, as it’s the most computerized of the ones we have. Older one has to push a little button to change the hour on his car.  DH’s? I don’t think DH ever cares to change his truck’s clock.  So at least he’s right half of the year.
> 
> So, yes, tea for me this morning.  No bacon, I don’t think, but we have eggs and potatoes.  Though I saw oatmeal, so on this cool morning, that sounds good. So a warm little breakfast before the kids get up hours later again. I don’t know when either went to bed, as I was in bed before the midnight clock sounded about an hour later.  Then we are having a birthday dinner out, as older one does not work today, and he’s wanted to try a newer opened steak place that opened not too far from us.  Looked at the menu, and think it has plenty all should enjoy.
> 
> Super Sized Sunday homies.  Make it a most lazy one too.  And hope it finds all doing well.


Been eating a lot of avocado toast lately, topped with Everything but the bagel seasoning.  Are you a fan?



macraven said:


> Time change and did not sleep in with that extra hour of sleep today
> Awake at 6:15 for cat feeding time
> 
> Mr Mac still snoring away, good for him
> He gets cranky when he does not get enough sleep
> 
> did not find Luna cat until ten minutes ago
> She was whining and had to follow the sound
> She was locked in the closet again
> She missed a meal and made up for it when she saw her food bowl
> 
> silly kitty
> This happens frequently…
> 
> warm weather returns Monday and will last for maybe 3 days
> I’ll take it !!
> 
> Hope all the homies enjoy the last day of this weekend!


Our kitty used to climb into the towel closet of DDs bathroom.  We'd find her fast asleep among the soft towels!




keishashadow said:


> View attachment 620491
> Hey all, sure glad to see this time change.
> 
> Other than this lovely youngin’ qualifying for state competition on her 1st meet of the season
> View attachment 620493
> All around meet champion. 1st floor, beam & 2nd vault and bars
> 
> Very glad to cross off the past busy week.  Jr’s main refrigerator died a lingering death.  Who knew there was a covid shortage of replacements?  Scrounged thru lowes inventory online and was able to snag a nice one to be delivering in a few days.  installation was a pip, old copper pipes running to ice maker. Can’t say I’ve ever seen that.  All worked out well after 6 hours there.  Glad the mr is such a handy man & no plumber was harmed
> 
> Day 3 from the derm surgery on back i.e. I can finally get it wet & take a proper bath.  Feel as tho I’ve been primitive camping.
> 
> 
> lolololol
> 
> i have specific park clothes, uniform of sort.  all either goofy stuff branded to whatever park or wicking stuff...things I rarely wear at home.
> 
> 110%
> 
> poor baby, hope he rebounds soon.
> 
> hate to say it, not much this year really enticed me to pull out my phone.  Do look forward to checking yours out as you do have such a good eye
> 
> he’s absolutely precious
> 
> i multi-tasked before last week’s medical appts & snuck in a bit of Xmas shopping prior as many unique stores
> 
> happy, happy birthday to him!
> 
> Woo hoo, will be looking sharp for the holidays.
> 
> i actually love whatever I’ve got going on with the top layer of my hair.  Several stylists agreed.  it’s more of a ‘fade’ from the dark brown I have underneath & allows me to go quite a long time between coloring.  Well, it would but, I’ve been going every 3 months since things opened back up just because I feel like being pampered .
> 
> i went thru that too on a 7.  apple store installed a new battery that lasted all of 5 minutes.  They wound up just handing me a new phone in the store as I pitched an witch as was leaving on vacation in a few days lol.
> 
> so true.  Will agree it’s so convenient to order phones online & have them show up at the door.  know you are a techie, it made me feel just a bit smrter to read u had a few moments in the actual setting up process.  do think if you’re not a methodical sort, probably is better to go into the store, can’t skip any steps, ‘fear sure lol
> 
> yea!
> 
> absolutely, great pic!
> 
> View attachment 620499
> 
> 
> so nice to hear!!!
> 
> so glad the mr went out to get the newspaper yesterday & handled that for me lol.  Was unexpected TBH.  See it’s on there again this am.  Can melt off
> 
> yea!  Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 620496
> 
> No giggles here, wasn’t a fan until i saw him ahem decades ago.  Put on a killer show.  Was surprised he didn’t (ironically) pen this song
> View attachment 620497
> 
> 
> 
> aw, that’s nice to hear.
> 
> full blown shortage here, no large breasts to be found…turkey that is
> 
> i shot & scored when out shopping this week.
> View attachment 620498 Thanksgiving & Xmas, check.  If i could only find a couple of hams…
> 
> oh no!  I am not amused mine is seriously barking after 5 or 6 hours now.  Not sure if it may be the weather or increased activity.
> 
> i may use this as a visual aide when I lobby to have our main tree put up later this week.  The mr is off work, GD is coming to stay overnight, would be perfect activity to decorate.  Not sure I can pull that request off tho. His people never put up the tree before Xmas eve, old SKool. Took time for him to wrap his head around the weekend after Thanksgiving.
> 
> oh & they can be decidedly odd lol. as an update, we are playing on Monday night this week & somehow have managed to win a few games after Lori’s team crushed us earlier this season. Worm has possibly turned there now as their QB is out on covid mandate against Kansas Ctiy (just one recent, surprise loss).
> 
> DSs‘ team went down in flames on Friday, still great they made it to the playoffs As such underdogs.  Always next year!
> 
> hehe
> the more extensive one is really fascinating. I didn’t understand most of it mind you as to the engineering but, still appreciated it.
> 
> My suggestion to folks is to keep driving east & spend a night on the rim at the Grand Canyon, although the park system’s hotels are a tough grab.
> 
> never heard that one, love it.
> 
> one time I am glad to be vertically challenged and unable to perform that task For the non auto ones.  My story & I’m sticking to it.


Thank you for the birthday wishes, Keisha!

Your GD is such a talented young lady!!

Glad your derm surgery is healing well!





schumigirl said:


> Turkey is lush!!!
> 
> Nothing wrong with having extra turkey at Christmas, I just realised we have 2 fresh turkey`s on order from our butcher and I`ll need to cancel them now as we won`t be here....oops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling very full from dinner, short ribs are very dense and the rich gravy certainly filled a hole tonight.  Sprawled along the sofas now watching the Mexican GP, won`t be moving much tonight.
> 
> Got our Covid boosters booked today for mid December, one more thing ticked off to get done. And we`re getting done at the same place this time, first vaccines were so difficult to book as there were hardly any appointments available, no trouble this time.
> 
> Weather looks to be settling a little for the next few days, should get back out walking as the wind will die down a lot and temps go up a little.
> 
> Excited to see the first flights taking off tomorrow morning as the borders open up for everybody to head to the USA........Virgin Atlantic and British Airways are having their New York flights take off at exactly the same time from Heathrow exactly adjacent to each other as a little celebration, I think that`ll be very emotional...certainly exciting for the folks on board and for us watching after all this time. So many families reunited finally.
> 
> Ginger beer time I think........


Oh, so exciting!  Thinking there may be some international visitors in Orlando this weekend when I arrive!



Lynne G said:


> Typo Mac.  Meant to say great.
> 
> Getting dark out now.
> 
> Turkeys and stuffing bought. Will drop them off to my sister, hopefully tomorrow the kids will, as she’s doing the cooking for Thanksgiving.
> 
> Quiet night. As thinking burgers for dinner. We did chicken quesadillas and wraps for lunch, and was a very late lunch, more like a mid afternoon one. So, no one’s hungry for dinner yet. But after a Costco run today, kitchen is well stocked now.
> 
> And yeah:
> View attachment 620625
> 
> Please?  LoL
> 
> Sweet dreams homies.  And a hehe, little one found some fluffy warm socks.  Seems to think house too cold for bare feet.  Not me though.  Still not ready for not wearing flip flops.  Sigh.  Winter is a coming as well.  Good thing tomorrow is to be 65 the high, with sunny all day.  Time to break out the shorts again, and yep, flip flops.  Woooot!


I love putting on my cabin socks when the cold weather hits!




keishashadow said:


> Had three chipmunks stop & look quizzically at me as I grilled the steaks this evening.  As though I was invading their sanctity.  Lucky for them, my pooch didn’t give chase
> ok, that’s where one must draw the line in the sand!
> 
> not supposed to eat them, have cut back substantially on my consumption on that sort of junk food but, will indulge in Old Bay flavored chips now & again.  Would get them in the individual packets for portion control.  ha, not only have they disappeared but, haven’t seen a full size bag all summer.  Growl
> 
> did u play the lottery while you were at it? .  Lucky you.
> 
> i’ve started to cube leftover bakery bread & freeze.  almost ‘there’ with enough that I can dry them out in the oven and then have at making the stuffing at Thanksgiving.
> 
> Need to work on my menu & try to grab the non perishables this week before the shelves are picked Clean.
> 
> I begrudgingly pulled out regular crocs today to wear in the house.  Can’t bring myself to don a pair of socks, yet.
> 
> same!  a bit later…have you watched the old dragnet & perry mason series?  Do love the tone of them too.


I love chips too!  They are my ultimate weakness....
I've even ordered Walkers brand via Amazon to get the international flavors.  It's a problem, lol!




soniam said:


> @keishashadow Glad to hear you are healing and able to shower properly. I get really cranky if I can't/don't shower every day.
> 
> Made frittata for dinner with Seltzer's beef bologna, like a smoke salami, and swiss chard. Have enough for leftovers at lunch tomorrow.
> 
> Saw Eternals last night. It wasn't the worst movie in the world, but it definitely lacked something that the other MCU movies have.
> 
> Friday I had to run to the other side of town to get son's protein bars. He's really picky. The two near us were out. I thought I would pick up some xmas candy too. They showed having it, but I couldn't find it in the store. I think they were still putting xmas stuff on the shelves. I will try my local one tomorrow. I had also done a pickup order at our local Target, but I forgot to add the food for the food bank. So I just ran errands all Friday, other than going to the gym.
> 
> My vehicle registration saga continues. The last car passed state inspection, but it won't let me renew the registration online. I think it's because it has been too long and it has a personalized plate. I need to call them tomorrow to see what I need to do. I will probably have to go in person. My fault for putting it off for so long. Need to get the Vespa inspected too. I might do it on Tuesday. I didn't want to run chores on my birthday, but this would be the only one. It might have the same issue with registration, since it has also been over a year. Oh well, hopefully I can kill 2 birds with 1 stone. The Vespa is fun to get inspected. I have to ride toward the employee, get up to at least 30mph, and then hit the brakes. I like to build up to a faster speed. It kind of freaks them out a bit. I don't know why they stand in the path though. The little things that make us happy
> 
> Starting to think about packing and getting things ready for our trip in less than 2 weeks. Had to do a bunch of clean up on my laptop for picture backup. I probably need to wipe the camera memory card too, since I transferred the last set of pictures. I think we are going to do the Universal Holiday Tour, so that we don't have to wait in line for the parade, Grinchmas show, and Hogwart's Xmas projection show. We only have 2 nights. Need to get an appointment to get my nails done soon too. Busy, busy.


Your frittata sounds yummy!

Getting excited for UO too!!  
Debating if I'll go for a nail appt or do them myself...




schumigirl said:


> Love those type of movies too.......sounds a good way to pass a day.
> 
> And good morning....just saw you pop in there.....thought you`d slept in lol....it`s nice having company this time of day.......hope you have a lovely day......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crisps are my kryptonite! Cannot resist them as they are so addictive....yes, not the healthiest of options!
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the steaks and I have a vision of a nature reserve all around you with cartoon creatures like Snow White   although I do remember the bear hanging around your property!!
> 
> Never watched original Dragnet, but love the old Perry Mason shows....my mother is addicted to them......heck if you phone her when she`s watching it, she practically hunts you off the phone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful day here.....very mild, but chilly if that makes sense. About 44F. Enjoyed a nice walk of just under 6 miles, came home and watched the dual take off from Heathrow Airport of the VA and BA flights.......quite impressive.......and so heartening to finally see the United States border opening up again to us and other countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Doing some more baking today as we won`t be going back out, got some bread in the oven right now for lunch, made a Rosemary and garlic focaccia, nice and soft with loads of flavour, will have that with some parma ham and spicy balsamic for dipping.
> 
> Dinner is chicken casserole with rosemary and garlic....yes, we have a glut of rosemary to use up!! Very winter warming dishes coming up now.
> 
> Mid morning tea time here though.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday......
> ​


Save a piece of that bread for me!!

You know all about my weakness for chips/crisps!!




Lynne G said:


> Happy Monday to you too, Schumi.  Yum, bread sounds good and bet oven sending some good smelling odors from the bread baking.  Yay, morning tea.  Me too, though not a English breakfast one.  And yay, to see those planes take off.  What a sight, and knowing where both are headed. Glad your holiday trip is finally a go now.  I’m sure many are happy the borders are opening.
> 
> It’s 37 degrees out now.  Clear nights do that.  A very sunny day it is to be, with 65 the high.  Hence, shorts are indeed on.
> 
> And so, with the time change, was a very very dark wake up. Sunrise is soon, so it’s now finally looking that predawn brighter out.
> 
> But as it’s a back to routine day, I’ll be happy to enjoy that most sunny, and warm, lunchtime walk. And rocking those shades. Woot! Warmer tomorrow too. And a holiday Thursday, shorter week day routine. Yay, yay, yay!
> 
> Tea for me, a hunt for easy breakfast food, and wishing all the homies have a marvelous Monday.


We get a couple more pleasant days too, and then only a high of 38 by Friday.....sigh!




keishashadow said:


> View attachment 620885
> 
> View attachment 620886
> 
> pray tell, what is this package?    Does it trump the AP viewing spot that is not the best real estate For the parade.
> 
> nwahahaha add that to the hoops people jump thru to get a state pension
> 
> yes, feel like I crawled out of a dark cave at last
> 
> so much easier
> 
> lol I do like the sounds of your mum!   have a ton of them sitting on my DVR, pull them out sparingly.  Of course, not above re-watching them
> 
> that’s a long walk in book lol.
> 
> Saw video of the first flights taking off, so soon for you.  Just read that the average tourist from your side of the pawn injects $4,000 into our economy.  the red carpet is being readied as we speak lol. Not sure if that reflects cost of trip or actual spending while here.
> 
> View attachment 620887
> 
> I just happy there are no gators or pythorns.  Deer are starting to rut & run here, such a driving hazard.  There are rural roads we won’t drive upon at all the next few months, others just during mid day when they are normally hunkered down. Worth going out of our way to avoid that hassle.


I completely identify with your memes, lol!!



schumigirl said:


> lol....love the image!!
> 
> I would have thought it would have been more per tourist from over here......but I guess it all evens out in the wash! Our flights are not much less than that. I do think there`ll be more spending as folks make up for lost shopping time over the last 20 months....according to MCO twitter, today it`s acceptable to clap and cheer as the plane lands like the old days.......lol......
> 
> Oh yes, we can rewatch things over and over......I do love the Basil Rathbone as Sherlock Holmes movies and we rewatch those dvd`s on miserable winter days again and again......
> 
> yes, gators are a whole different kettle of fish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch over and annoyingly waiting for a company to call us back. Almost 5 hours ago we were told someone would ring us back. Still waiting and not happy. Why say someone will ring soon if they don`t plan to.
> 
> I`ll be crisp and polite when they do call of course.
> 
> 5 hours now


Customer service isn't what is used to be...hope you get that call sooner than later...








The birthday weekend was a lovely success, thanks to DD and DH!!!  They surprised me over and over!  I felt very loved by them both!   
Dinner out was another surprise, as my parents joined us at the supper club.  I didn't think I'd see them, since my mom had just had cataract surgery on Wednesday.  So that was another huge bonus to my b-day!!
The restaurant was new to us all, and we really liked it!  Will certainly go back again!

Back to reality on Monday....ran a few errands, and currently waiting on our bug guy at home.  We have a quarterly inspection to keep the crawling critters outside where they belong!  My time window is 10am-1pm. But I can keep busy with laundry and other chores while I wait, so it's not too bad.

Deep thoughts to start our week...


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Thank you Carole!
> 
> I'm blown away by the talent of Pentatonix, and am looking forward to the concert!
> 
> 
> thank you Soniam!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lasagna is such a great comfort food!
> 
> 
> I'm with your DD on that one!
> 
> 
> I had bought some Irish bacon from a specialty shop recently.  I wonder if it's the same as the bacon you have?  It was different from US bacon....and tasted very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Been eating a lot of avocado toast lately, topped with Everything but the bagel seasoning.  Are you a fan?
> 
> 
> Our kitty used to climb into the towel closet of DDs bathroom.  We'd find her fast asleep among the soft towels!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the birthday wishes, Keisha!
> 
> Your GD is such a talented young lady!!
> 
> Glad your derm surgery is healing well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so exciting!  Thinking there may be some international visitors in Orlando this weekend when I arrive!
> 
> 
> I love putting on my cabin socks when the cold weather hits!
> 
> 
> 
> I love chips too!  They are my ultimate weakness....
> I've even ordered Walkers brand via Amazon to get the international flavors.  It's a problem, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Your frittata sounds yummy!
> 
> Getting excited for UO too!!
> Debating if I'll go for a nail appt or do them myself...
> 
> 
> 
> Save a piece of that bread for me!!
> 
> You know all about my weakness for chips/crisps!!
> 
> 
> 
> We get a couple more pleasant days too, and then only a high of 38 by Friday.....sigh!
> 
> 
> 
> I completely identify with your memes, lol!!
> 
> 
> Customer service isn't what is used to be...hope you get that call sooner than later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The birthday weekend was a lovely success, thanks to DD and DH!!!  They surprised me over and over!  I felt very loved by them both!
> Dinner out was another surprise, as my parents joined us at the supper club.  I didn't think I'd see them, since my mom had just had cataract surgery on Wednesday.  So that was another huge bonus to my b-day!!
> The restaurant was new to us all, and we really liked it!  Will certainly go back again!
> 
> Back to reality on Monday....ran a few errands, and currently waiting on our bug guy at home.  We have a quarterly inspection to keep the crawling critters outside where they belong!  My time window is 10am-1pm. But I can keep busy with laundry and other chores while I wait, so it's not too bad.
> 
> Deep thoughts to start our week...
> View attachment 620920



Walkers are some of the crisps that are having production difficulties! No prawn cocktail for me!! Honestly, it`s weird seeing gaps where they should be....I did think of you when I noticed they were missing. 

We can get them at the bulk buy place similar to Costco though.....I will seek them out!! 

Glad you had such a lovely weekend, and glad your mum was well enough to join you all. 




Still waiting....going to give up soon and try again tonight as they keep telling me over and over they are open 24 hours a day.......hmmm.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Walkers are some of the crisps that are having production difficulties! No prawn cocktail for me!! Honestly, it`s weird seeing gaps where they should be....I did think of you when I noticed they were missing.
> 
> We can get them at the bulk buy place similar to Costco though.....I will seek them out!!
> 
> Glad you had such a lovely weekend, and glad your mum was well enough to join you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting....going to give up soon and try again tonight as they keep telling me over and over they are open 24 hours a day.......hmmm.


Not the Prawn Cocktail flavor!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Not the Prawn Cocktail flavor!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

And no avocado for me either.   Now peanut butter on that toast, yes.

Sigh, almost ready for my lunchtime walk.  Kids have returned, as little one has class.  Older one has his after lunch.


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> Crisps are my kryptonite! Cannot resist them as they are so addictive....yes, not the healthiest of options!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Chocolate is my kryptonite, but I do love a good cheddar, sour cream & onion, or salt & vinegar chip/crisp, especially if they are kettle style or British.



keishashadow said:


> pray tell, what is this package?    Does it trump the AP viewing spot that is not the best real estate For the parade.



I don't know where the viewing area will be. We are doing the first night. I think they did it in 2019, but I am not sure.

https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/events/holidays-at-universalhttps://www.disboards.com/threads/universals-holiday-tour.3858095/post-63497092


keishashadow said:


> Did you have to call WDW too? Lol



Oh man, brings back bad memories. I recently had to renew DH and DS WDW APs. I had tickets that I had to use toward the renewals, and they were going from the old APs to the new ones. I called the AP line and waited about 30 minutes. Since I was trying to use the tickets toward the cost, the ticketing people needed to do that. She said they would call me back in a couple of hours. I wait. They call. I answer, and the call is dropped very quickly without me even getting to talk to someone. So I had to call back the AP line, to get them to get the ticketing people to call me back. Ugh! The only reason I had the tickets was so that I could make park reservations after their APs would expire, the day before out trip. It wasn't as big of a hassle when I did this with mine, but that was before they started selling new APs.



J'aime Paris said:


> Our kitty used to climb into the towel closet of DDs bathroom.  We'd find her fast asleep among the soft towels!
> 
> Your frittata sounds yummy!



Our cat does that when the cleaners come. He specifically lays on this one beach towel. Luckily, we rarely use it, because it gets covered with hair. I always have to tell him when he can leave, or he will stay there the whole day.

It was good. Eating the leftovers for lunch.


----------



## keishashadow

soniam said:


> don't know where the viewing area will be. We are doing the first night. I think they did it in 2019, but I am not sure.


thanks,  that sounds like fun.  A smart way to beat the crowds, especially as we would be offsite guests.  Need to mull that over, only 1 night would work for us With current schedule hmmm


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Happy Birthday @J'aime Paris   It sounds like you had a wonderful weekend!!!!


----------



## J'aime Paris

soniam said:


> Chocolate is my kryptonite, but I do love a good cheddar, sour cream & onion, or salt & vinegar chip/crisp, especially if they are kettle style or British.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where the viewing area will be. We are doing the first night. I think they did it in 2019, but I am not sure.
> 
> https://www.universalorlando.com/web/en/us/things-to-do/events/holidays-at-universalhttps://www.disboards.com/threads/universals-holiday-tour.3858095/post-63497092
> 
> 
> Oh man, brings back bad memories. I recently had to renew DH and DS WDW APs. I had tickets that I had to use toward the renewals, and they were going from the old APs to the new ones. I called the AP line and waited about 30 minutes. Since I was trying to use the tickets toward the cost, the ticketing people needed to do that. She said they would call me back in a couple of hours. I wait. They call. I answer, and the call is dropped very quickly without me even getting to talk to someone. So I had to call back the AP line, to get them to get the ticketing people to call me back. Ugh! The only reason I had the tickets was so that I could make park reservations after their APs would expire, the day before out trip. It wasn't as big of a hassle when I did this with mine, but that was before they started selling new APs.
> 
> 
> 
> Our cat does that when the cleaners come. He specifically lays on this one beach towel. Luckily, we rarely use it, because it gets covered with hair. I always have to tell him when he can leave, or he will stay there the whole day.
> 
> It was good. Eating the leftovers for lunch.


Oh yes, the salt and vinegar chips are great too!!

Cats are particularly good at hiding...and won't be found until they want to be found, lol!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy Birthday @J'aime Paris   It sounds like you had a wonderful weekend!!!!


Thank you Pumpkin!  It was very nice, I'm a lucky gal!

Looks like it's freezing by you....stay warm!!!








It was so pleasant today that I took the dogs on 2 walks!  
Almost had to finish the second walk in the dark....stinks how early it gets dark now.  Poof, just like that it's dark well before supper....darn end to daylight savings!!

Good thing it's only 125 days until we spring forward, lol!!!





More days until Hard Rock Hotel.....


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> Chocolate is my kryptonite, but I do love a good cheddar, sour cream & onion, or salt & vinegar chip/crisp, especially if they are kettle style or British.



I can`t eat Kettle style usually as they tend to be on the hard side. 

In America we love Herr`s crisps and usually buy Lays which are the same as Walkers over here, but with different offerings.....honey bbq!!! And they don`t use MSG like Walkers too. So many do use MSG, even on the plain ones.




keishashadow said:


> thanks,  that sounds like fun.  A smart way to beat the crowds, especially as we would be offsite guests.  Need to mull that over, only 1 night would work for us With current schedule hmmm



Yes, we looked at it but decided we didn`t want to donate a whole evening to it, it does look like fun though, especially the Grinch! 




J'aime Paris said:


> It was so pleasant today that I took the dogs on 2 walks!
> Almost had to finish the second walk in the dark....stinks how early it gets dark now.  Poof, just like that it's dark well before supper....darn end to daylight savings!!
> 
> Good thing it's only 125 days until we spring forward, lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 621045
> More days until Hard Rock Hotel.....



I think I have some kind of sadism trait.....I quite enjoy the dark evenings, I love preparing winter dishes when it`s dark and miserable outside........yes, I know.....odd.....lol......it`s cosy though. 

I keep forgetting you`re at HRH for this trip.....it`ll be here quicker than you can blink! 






Still windy, but not as bad as it has been, quite mild too so we may get out walking this morning again, rain forecast later. 

Made some breakfast muffins last night, will have a couple with some fruit later and no idea for the rest of the days food yet.....fish has been asked for, so will see what`s looking good there. 

Hopefully a less frustrating day than yesterday with phone calls......I`m going to leave a review on the company who just don`t answer their phone or emails today, had a quick look and they get about 60/40 positive, but many having the same issues. Won`t use them again. 

Although did manage to order several Christmas presents online while I was on hold......so I managed to do something productive while waiting.......


























Happy Spicy Tuesday  ​


----------



## DL1WDW2

The pigeons have arrived for their yearly holiday from from New York to Universal Studios …


----------



## DL1WDW2

I didn’t take pic of holiday tree,  half decorated…No peeking allowed !
But getting excited!

I posted pics to get everybody in holiday mood and I know many have plans to meet up during their visit.
It was so nice to get into car to drive to USO, just to walk in without any pre-planning park entry reservations, etc… Just park , go thru security , go to Entry Gates… walk around to enjoy perfect weather day, 
get AP free Magnet and AP free pins Mummy wants his coffee and “Twister” pin
Free is nice .
Also had to get a donut at Voodoo and people watch at Starbucks in CityWalk . Why yes they have AP discounts at VooDoo and Starbucks so don’t forget to ask.… 
Why is Universal so much fun nowadays?


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, DL1, I’ve seen those pigeons year round. Nice pictures and thanks for sharing. I love the park when it’s decorated for the holidays. Excitement is always part of a trip countdown. Yay for you having a trip coming up.

Good morning Schumi. Glad you had gift orders made while on that way too long wait for a return call. Yeah, would not use that company again either. Hope you did get your walk in before the rain came.

And so while a spicy Tuesday for Schumi, it’s a Taco Tuesday for other of us homies, including Mac. As it’s the day she may want to do a Taco Bell dinner out.

And so, that sunny conditions will persist all day, making it a high temp of 69. Ooh ever that close to 70. But once the temp goes past the mid 60’s, you will surely see most people wearing shorts. Today, I am in shorts. Yay! Warmer day. But yes, as it’s getting that ever so much closer to the Wintertime, we will be back into the 50’s as the highs, with rain also predicted to make the weekend a wet rainy one. Happy that is not that snow.

And so, as a routine week day, I’m up before the sun. Though sunrise was about 20 minutes ago.

Tea drinking for me, and hope the homies have a spicy taco or two this Tuesday.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> I can`t eat Kettle style usually as they tend to be on the hard side.
> 
> In America we love Herr`s crisps and usually buy Lays which are the same as Walkers over here, but with different offerings.....honey bbq!!! And they don`t use MSG like Walkers too. So many do use MSG, even on the plain ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we looked at it but decided we didn`t want to donate a whole evening to it, it does look like fun though, especially the Grinch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have some kind of sadism trait.....I quite enjoy the dark evenings, I love preparing winter dishes when it`s dark and miserable outside........yes, I know.....odd.....lol......it`s cosy though.
> 
> I keep forgetting you`re at HRH for this trip.....it`ll be here quicker than you can blink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still windy, but not as bad as it has been, quite mild too so we may get out walking this morning again, rain forecast later.
> 
> Made some breakfast muffins last night, will have a couple with some fruit later and no idea for the rest of the days food yet.....fish has been asked for, so will see what`s looking good there.
> 
> Hopefully a less frustrating day than yesterday with phone calls......I`m going to leave a review on the company who just don`t answer their phone or emails today, had a quick look and they get about 60/40 positive, but many having the same issues. Won`t use them again.
> 
> Although did manage to order several Christmas presents online while I was on hold......so I managed to do something productive while waiting.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Spicy Tuesday  ​


Oh gosh, that spicy meme!!  Do you ever get an upset stomach from very spicy food?

I had a friend who would sweat while he ate his spicy meal....like literal beads running down his face.  I asked him if he could even taste any of the ingredients in the dish, other than heat?  Most of the time he couldn't...but he enjoyed the spiciness so much that the rest didn;t matter, lol!




DL1WDW2 said:


> The pigeons have arrived for their yearly holiday from from New York to Universal Studios … View attachment 621101View attachment 621102View attachment 621103


Thanks for the pictures!  Really looking forward to seeing all the decorations this weekend!!!




Lynne G said:


> Hehe, DL1, I’ve seen those pigeons year round. Nice pictures and thanks for sharing. I love the park when it’s decorated for the holidays. Excitement is always part of a trip countdown. Yay for you having a trip coming up.
> 
> Good morning Schumi. Glad you had gift orders made while on that way too long wait for a return call. Yeah, would not use that company again either. Hope you did get your walk in before the rain came.
> 
> And so while a spicy Tuesday for Schumi, it’s a Taco Tuesday for other of us homies, including Mac. As it’s the day she may want to do a Taco Bell dinner out.
> 
> And so, that sunny conditions will persist all day, making it a high temp of 69. Ooh ever that close to 70. But once the temp goes past the mid 60’s, you will surely see most people wearing shorts. Today, I am in shorts. Yay! Warmer day. But yes, as it’s getting that ever so much closer to the Wintertime, we will be back into the 50’s as the highs, with rain also predicted to make the weekend a wet rainy one. Happy that is not that snow.
> 
> And so, as a routine week day, I’m up before the sun. Though sunrise was about 20 minutes ago.
> 
> Tea drinking for me, and hope the homies have a spicy taco or two this Tuesday.


Weather is so varying this time of year, it's like riding a yo-yo!  We have a chance of snow on Sunday....good thing I will be in Florida and will miss it!









Need to run several errands before Pilates class this morning.  And after Pilates, I'm going to the drive-thru distribution for the annual Christmas cookie cookbook!  It's a very popular event, but maybe this location won't be too busy since it's a Tuesday.

Will begin the "before I leave for vacation" house cleaning today, lol!  Does anyone else do this?  I think I do it because my mom had always done it.   And since my parents are pet sitting while we are gone, I'd better get the house ready.  Plus, I'll stock up on groceries and cook a few meals for their stay....

By the time I get home, there will be less than one week until Thanksgiving.  I'm hosting again this year, so I'll be very busy preparing!

My dogs life: 
1.  Sleep all night
2.  Eat breakfast
3.  Go outside
4.  First nap of the day!


Happy Tuesday!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Oh gosh, that spicy meme!!  Do you ever get an upset stomach from very spicy food?
> 
> I had a friend who would sweat while he ate his spicy meal....like literal beads running down his face.  I asked him if he could even taste any of the ingredients in the dish, other than heat?  Most of the time he couldn't...but he enjoyed the spiciness so much that the rest didn;t matter, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pictures!  Really looking forward to seeing all the decorations this weekend!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Weather is so varying this time of year, it's like riding a yo-yo!  We have a chance of snow on Sunday....good thing I will be in Florida and will miss it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to run several errands before Pilates class this morning.  And after Pilates, I'm going to the drive-thru distribution for the annual Christmas cookie cookbook!  It's a very popular event, but maybe this location won't be too busy since it's a Tuesday.
> 
> Will begin the "before I leave for vacation" house cleaning today, lol!  Does anyone else do this?  I think I do it because my mom had always done it.   And since my parents are pet sitting while we are gone, I'd better get the house ready.  Plus, I'll stock up on groceries and cook a few meals for their stay....
> 
> By the time I get home, there will be less than one week until Thanksgiving.  I'm hosting again this year, so I'll be very busy preparing!
> 
> My dogs life:
> 1.  Sleep all night
> 2.  Eat breakfast
> 3.  Go outside
> 4.  First nap of the day!
> View attachment 621191
> 
> Happy Tuesday!



Such a gorgeous doggy!!! Looks so comfortable and well looked after......

It`s funny I don`t get upset tummies from spices. But, chunks of onion will hurt like hell.....lol......We do like very, very hot and spicy, but still like flavour too. Food has to have both if it`s meant to be spicy. Good Indian restaurant food,  you`ll feel the heat build slowly, not just burn your mouth off! I do like medium spiced food too on occasion.....depends on the dish.

Several times in America I`ve ordered something and waiter warns me....ooh it is very hot....I tell them I would hope so, and I`m usually disappointed. Exception being the Hot sauce in Strong Water Bar......that was decent! 

Oh you`ll love the decorations......I saw some Twitter sites were posting pics of the tree going up yesterday and other areas around the park.....looks lovely. Tree is still huge even without the decorations.......

Did they tell you the Hard Rock is having some roof work done? I don`t think it`ll interfere with guests too much but it started either this month or last month and will go on for around 11 months.

I think this info will be posted on the HRH website, but I haven`t looked to see if it`s there yet. 





Beautiful day here and so warm for the time of year......we made 62F which for Mid November is almost tropical for us. 

Enjoyed a long walk and bought some chunky cod for dinner, have some capers so will make a tartare sauce for a change.......friend dropped off some of her home made chutney`s this lunchtime, so popped out and bought a mini cheese selection for later. There`s a sweet and spicy apple with ginger and a peach one. Will enjoy an after dinner cheeseboard tonight. 

Getting a little duller now, but it`ll be dark in just over an hour. 

Pot of tea time.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, always a good time for a pot of tea, Schumi.  

Yep, Paris, always do wash, house tidy,  and kitchen stocked for those staying home, before I leave. Sweet dog looks so comfy sleeping.  

It is so nice and bright out.  Yay!


----------



## Charade67

Hi everyone. Quick drive by while I am at lunch. I realized that I haven’t posted in a week. Just dealing with life right now. Back later.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Hi everyone. Quick drive by while I am at lunch. I realized that I haven’t posted in a week. Just dealing with life right now. Back later.



Good to see you Charade....we did notice you were missing......enjoy that lunch!


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> I can`t eat Kettle style usually as they tend to be on the hard side.
> 
> In America we love Herr`s crisps and usually buy Lays which are the same as Walkers over here, but with different offerings.....honey bbq!!! And they don`t use MSG like Walkers too. So many do use MSG, even on the plain ones.
> 
> 
> Yes, we looked at it but decided we didn`t want to donate a whole evening to it, it does look like fun though, especially the Grinch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Never heard of Herr's

It does take a good chunk of the evening; however, I figured it would save time and frustration waiting in line for the parade, the Grinchmas show, and the castle projections. We only have 2 nights, and it's close to Thanksgiving. I think this trip is going to be very busy.

Boy, I bet Alex Baldwin really needs that drink right now. What a shame.



schumigirl said:


> It`s funny I don`t get upset tummies from spices. But, chunks of onion will hurt like hell.....lol......We do like very, very hot and spicy, but still like flavour too. Food has to have both if it`s meant to be spicy. Good Indian restaurant food,  you`ll feel the heat build slowly, not just burn your mouth off! I do like medium spiced food too on occasion.....depends on the dish.



Onions, particularly raw, really get me now. I have to get them removed usually, unless they are caramelized.

The Vespa is out of commission. It won't start, even with the battery charged, and the high beam isn't working. So, no inspection or registration right now. The battery is probably bad after sitting for so long. I decided to take this opportunity to have it serviced, since it has been years since the fluids were changed/checked. Have to get it towed though. They can't fit it in until after Thanksgiving though. Oh well.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, nothing like being pampered in the hair salon.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> Never heard of Herr's
> 
> It does take a good chunk of the evening; however, I figured it would save time and frustration waiting in line for the parade, the Grinchmas show, and the castle projections. We only have 2 nights, and it's close to Thanksgiving. I think this trip is going to be very busy.
> 
> Boy, I bet Alex Baldwin really needs that drink right now. What a shame.
> 
> 
> 
> Onions, particularly raw, really get me now. I have to get them removed usually, unless they are caramelized.
> 
> The Vespa is out of commission. It won't start, even with the battery charged, and the high beam isn't working. So, no inspection or registration right now. The battery is probably bad after sitting for so long. I decided to take this opportunity to have it serviced, since it has been years since the fluids were changed/checked. Have to get it towed though. They can't fit it in until after Thanksgiving though. Oh well.



It sounds an ideal tour if you only have a few nights, I do like the idea of it. Yes, it`s going to be busy...we`ll be in no rush to hit the parks as we arrive the day before Thanksgiving.

Herr`s are for sale in Wawa and I think Target.....one of the TM`s at Strong Water told us to try them, they are lovely. 

Oh onions can cause so many issues for many folks. I can have onion/garlic if they`re pulped down as in curries, or in seasonings.....the allium family in general I have to be careful with, long as its pureed or pulped, I`m fine, any other way is a big no no...and I love onions and garlic!! But, could be worse........it could be wine I have issues with   





Productive evening here......got a load more Christmas presents ordered, and more wrapping paper and gift tags bought too. I`m getting there with presents for this Christmas. 

Not cold tonight either which is nice for November. 

Enjoying a small pink gin as we just felt like having one after the cheeseboard which was lovely, I wish I could make chutney`s like my friend, but mine always ended up a little runny. 

Not sure of plans for tomorrow.......might walk, might not.


----------



## Metro West

Carole - I thought you would get a kick out of this...it's from MCO yesterday and their welcoming back of Virgin Atlantic. I'm going to send this to you.


----------



## keishashadow

So, who watched that game last night?  squeaked by yet again, phew.  

Finally, parts are in for my car.  Have been waiting since July for them.   

The insurance company notified me a few weeks ago that the dippy doo in huge SUV that backed into my car @ WM parking lot (locked onto my grill and pulled me back into her parking spot with her) was assigned 100% of blame.  Nice that since in-house, both with same insurer, I had zero deductible.   Had to drop off my car so early this am, almost feels like it‘s bedtime now.



J'aime Paris said:


> Oh yes, the salt and vinegar chips are great too!!


right up there with old bay 


schumigirl said:


> In America we love Herr`s crisps and usually buy Lays which are the same as Walkers over here, but with different offerings.....honey bbq!!! And they don`t use MSG like Walkers too. So many do use MSG, even on the plain ones.


my go to is Synder’s brand.  They have a nice honey BBQ, their regular is bit tangy

not sure if Utz brand is national or not now.  You would love their Zapps Voodoo chips, traditional plus other flavors.  not a heavy kettle chip but, there is a crunch.  A rather poetic review:

https://www.utzsnacks.com/products/zapps-kettle-potato-chips-voodoo?variant=9157553553452
“It starts off with the vinegary nose of a salt and vinegar chip before settling down with the smoky sweetness of sweet barbecue sauce. There's a sharp, fresh, jalapeño-like finish, and perhaps a touch of that Old Bay aroma that lingers after you've made it about halfway through the bag.”

i may have to crack open a bag of chips tonight & call it dinner.  some sliced up celery can pass for a green veggie 



schumigirl said:


> Yes, we looked at it but decided we didn`t want to donate a whole evening to it, it does look like fun though, especially the Grinch!


bit the bullet & booked, 1/4 the price of a MVMCP tix if anybody is counting.  Ridiculous.


schumigirl said:


> Hopefully a less frustrating day than yesterday with phone calls......I`m going to leave a review on the company who just don`t answer their phone or emails today, had a quick look and they get about 60/40 positive, but many having the same issues. Won`t use them again.


what a day!


schumigirl said:


> have some capers


why are there no caper flavored chips?  I may be onto something


soniam said:


> It does take a good chunk of the evening; however, I figured it would save time and frustration waiting in line for the parade, the Grinchmas show, and the castle projections. We only have 2 nights, and it's close to Thanksgiving. I think this trip is going to be very busy.


my thought exactly. We are always at WDW first that time period, guessing the Saturday after Thanksgiving is going to be a zoo; especially for offsite guests.


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> my go to is Synder’s brand.  They have a nice honey BBQ, their regular is bit tangy
> 
> not sure if Utz brand is national or not now.  You would love their Zapps Voodoo chips, traditional plus other flavors.  not a heavy kettle chip but, there is a crunch.


 I like Utz and Snyder's...both are really good.


----------



## Lynne G

Us too, we almost always have some flavor of chips in our home.  I like the bbq ones, sometimes.  Salt and vinegar was the last bag we had.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Hi everyone. Quick drive by while I am at lunch. I realized that I haven’t posted in a week. Just dealing with life right now. Back later.


I noticed you have been missing here…
Was about to send out the doggies to find you !


----------



## Charade67

Hello again. I'm too lazy to go back through a week's worth of posts, so I will just start again with today.

We are getting close to finishing the home improvements. Today started work on the front of the house. Here are my new front steps.






Lynne G said:


> And so, that sunny conditions will persist all day, making it a high temp of 69. Ooh ever that close to 70. But once the temp goes past the mid 60’s, you will surely see most people wearing shorts. Today, I am in shorts. Yay! Warmer day. But yes, as it’s getting that ever so much closer to the Wintertime, we will be back into the 50’s as the highs, with rain also predicted to make the weekend a wet rainy one. Happy that is not that snow.


We had a very warm day today and I made the mistake of wearing long sleeves.  We should have another nice day tomorrow, and then the temps will start to drop again.



J'aime Paris said:


> Will begin the "before I leave for vacation" house cleaning today, lol! Does anyone else do this?


 Always. I hate coming home to a house that needs to be cleaned.



schumigirl said:


> It`s funny I don`t get upset tummies from spices. But, chunks of onion will hurt like hell.....lol...


We are opposites. Foods that are too spicy will give me acid reflux, but onions don't bother me at all.



soniam said:


> The Vespa is out of commission. It won't start, even with the battery charged, and the high beam isn't working. So, no inspection or registration right now. The battery is probably bad after sitting for so long. I decided to take this opportunity to have it serviced, since it has been years since the fluids were changed/checked. Have to get it towed though. They can't fit it in until after Thanksgiving though. Oh well.


 Ugh, auto repairs. Never a good time for those.



keishashadow said:


> Finally, parts are in for my car. Have been waiting since July for them.


 I wonder if they were with my flooring. Glad you are finally able to get your car repaired.



macraven said:


> I noticed you have been missing here…
> Was about to send out the doggies to find you !


Sorry about that. I'll make it up to you in a couple of weeks. I should have some awesome pics to use for night lights.

I'm really sleepy, but it's not even 10:00 yet, and I'm trying to finish a book. Hmm...sleep or read?


----------



## macraven

Read or sleep?

Think it would be better if you found chocolates or something sweet to eat


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Carole - I thought you would get a kick out of this...it's from MCO yesterday and their welcoming back of Virgin Atlantic. I'm going to send this to you.



Thanks Todd....I hadn`t seen that one posted. They really did go all out on celebrating International travel opening up again. I read a review on a motorsport forum I am a member of, from a family who were on that first flight, they said it was incredible and so many folks crying happy tears.......





keishashadow said:


> So, who watched that game last night?  squeaked by yet again, phew.
> 
> Finally, parts are in for my car.  Have been waiting since July for them.
> 
> The insurance company notified me a few weeks ago that the dippy doo in huge SUV that backed into my car @ WM parking lot (locked onto my grill and pulled me back into her parking spot with her) was assigned 100% of blame.  Nice that since in-house, both with same insurer, I had zero deductible.   Had to drop off my car so early this am, almost feels like it‘s bedtime now.
> 
> 
> right up there with old bay
> 
> my go to is Synder’s brand.  They have a nice honey BBQ, their regular is bit tangy
> 
> not sure if Utz brand is national or not now.  You would love their Zapps Voodoo chips, traditional plus other flavors.  not a heavy kettle chip but, there is a crunch.  A rather poetic review:
> 
> https://www.utzsnacks.com/products/zapps-kettle-potato-chips-voodoo?variant=9157553553452
> “It starts off with the vinegary nose of a salt and vinegar chip before settling down with the smoky sweetness of sweet barbecue sauce. There's a sharp, fresh, jalapeño-like finish, and perhaps a touch of that Old Bay aroma that lingers after you've made it about halfway through the bag.”
> 
> i may have to crack open a bag of chips tonight & call it dinner.  some sliced up celery can pass for a green veggie
> 
> 
> bit the bullet & booked, 1/4 the price of a MVMCP tix if anybody is counting.  Ridiculous.
> 
> what a day!
> 
> why are there no caper flavored chips?  I may be onto something
> 
> my thought exactly. We are always at WDW first that time period, guessing the Saturday after Thanksgiving is going to be a zoo; especially for offsite guests.



Glad she was assigned complete blame......what an idiot she was! 

Never heard of Snyder`s, will look out for them...love a good bbq flavour!! I struggle to find a favourite as there`s not many I don`t like! We have many brands, but one called Yorkshire Crisps and Pipers are among some we will seek out, very moreish! 

Haven`t seen caper flavour added yet......hmmm. Yes, gap in the market....strange as they have every other flavour on the planet available! I do like the sound of the Voodoo ones, most of the hot and spicy ones we get all have msg as do most of the bbq ones too. 

Good job on booking the Holiday Tour! 






Charade67 said:


> Hello again. I'm too lazy to go back through a week's worth of posts, so I will just start again with today.
> 
> We are getting close to finishing the home improvements. Today started work on the front of the house. Here are my new front steps.
> 
> View attachment 621370
> 
> 
> We had a very warm day today and I made the mistake of wearing long sleeves.  We should have another nice day tomorrow, and then the temps will start to drop again.
> 
> Always. I hate coming home to a house that needs to be cleaned.
> 
> We are opposites. Foods that are too spicy will give me acid reflux, but onions don't bother me at all.
> 
> Ugh, auto repairs. Never a good time for those.
> 
> I wonder if they were with my flooring. Glad you are finally able to get your car repaired.
> 
> 
> Sorry about that. I'll make it up to you in a couple of weeks. I should have some awesome pics to use for night lights.
> 
> I'm really sleepy, but it's not even 10:00 yet, and I'm trying to finish a book. Hmm...sleep or read?



It`s annoying as I love onions, but I can eat the green of the salad onion, all explained in the Fodmap plan. Different parts have different sugars and they way they react with your body is interesting. Well, it`s not really it`s quite dull, but it explains it well. 

Glad you have your new steps, you`ll be done soon hopefully. 

Sleep.......books can be read anytime. 



macraven said:


> Read or sleep?
> 
> Think it would be better if you found chocolates or something sweet to eat



I had a craving for something sweet last night around 9pm which is unusual for me......had a pink gin instead lol.....that`s quite sweet! 




Wednesday again and a rather dull day ahead. It`s still pitch black, but looks damp as if it`s been raining. Will see when it gets light whether we`ll walk, I`m sure we will especially as the wind has completely gone. 

Made an Indian curry yesterday for dinner tonight, used some of my friend`s peach chutney in it too, think it`ll be lovely, if I have time I`ll make some sweet naan breads. None of us are fans of rice unless it`s from the Indian restaurants themselves, plain rice is boring, never eat it. 

Croissants for breakfast with some baked ham and fruit, I`m ready for it now! 




























Happy middle of the week Wednesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Good morning Schumi.  Dull day does not sound so sunny.  Here, we have high clouds ahead of the cold weather system arriving soon, to drop the temps and bring rain. But yay, still in the 60’s with 66 the high, and mostly sunny day is our Wednesday.  Your breakfast sounded tasty.  While we do offer ham at breakfast, most either offer bacon, sausage or steak.  Hope you gave a great Wednesday, and that pink gin sounded like a perfect sweet evening drink.

And yep, as middle of week days, and who do I see



Ah yes. camel is here. And saw that Schumi posted, and of course, a hump of a day you can enjoy some wine too.  LoL

Thus, enjoy this wonderful hump of a day, and maybe even drinking some wine.  All to say, yay, Friday is ever that so much closer.  Two days from now.  Woot!

But still a routine day for me, which already includes up before that sun, screen viewing for awhile, and a one of the first things: teapot on the stove. And ah yes, a holiday day tomorrow.  The day we all should remember and thank our veterans. 

More tea?  Why yes, it’s that time.  Hope this finds all healthy, safe, and happy.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Getting ready to leave for what will probably be another slow day at work. I really shouldn’t complain though.

Today I will be meeting more strangers from the internet. These people are local though and from our university parent group. I haven’t been able to go to the last 2 lunches, but I can finally go today. We are going to a restaurant just up the road from my office.




schumigirl said:


> love a good bbq flavour!!


I’m not usually a big fan of BBQ chips, but our Kroger stores have one that I love. I think it’s a store brand.

It’s such a nice day today. I wish I could spend it outside, but off to work I go.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Such a gorgeous doggy!!! Looks so comfortable and well looked after......
> 
> It`s funny I don`t get upset tummies from spices. But, chunks of onion will hurt like hell.....lol......We do like very, very hot and spicy, but still like flavour too. Food has to have both if it`s meant to be spicy. Good Indian restaurant food,  you`ll feel the heat build slowly, not just burn your mouth off! I do like medium spiced food too on occasion.....depends on the dish.
> 
> Several times in America I`ve ordered something and waiter warns me....ooh it is very hot....I tell them I would hope so, and I`m usually disappointed. Exception being the Hot sauce in Strong Water Bar......that was decent!
> 
> Oh you`ll love the decorations......I saw some Twitter sites were posting pics of the tree going up yesterday and other areas around the park.....looks lovely. Tree is still huge even without the decorations.......
> 
> Did they tell you the Hard Rock is having some roof work done? I don`t think it`ll interfere with guests too much but it started either this month or last month and will go on for around 11 months.
> 
> I think this info will be posted on the HRH website, but I haven`t looked to see if it`s there yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful day here and so warm for the time of year......we made 62F which for Mid November is almost tropical for us.
> 
> Enjoyed a long walk and bought some chunky cod for dinner, have some capers so will make a tartare sauce for a change.......friend dropped off some of her home made chutney`s this lunchtime, so popped out and bought a mini cheese selection for later. There`s a sweet and spicy apple with ginger and a peach one. Will enjoy an after dinner cheeseboard tonight.
> 
> Getting a little duller now, but it`ll be dark in just over an hour.
> 
> Pot of tea time.......


No, I hadn't heard anything about the construction at HRH.  Since I was there in the beginning of summer, I hadn't been on the HRH thread...oops on me!  Hopefully it won't be an impact on anyones stay.
I double checked RPR a few days ago.  They only had the Captains Presidential Suite available at the AP rate...




Charade67 said:


> Hi everyone. Quick drive by while I am at lunch. I realized that I haven’t posted in a week. Just dealing with life right now. Back later.


Hey Charade, you've been missed!



soniam said:


> Never heard of Herr's
> 
> It does take a good chunk of the evening; however, I figured it would save time and frustration waiting in line for the parade, the Grinchmas show, and the castle projections. We only have 2 nights, and it's close to Thanksgiving. I think this trip is going to be very busy.
> 
> Boy, I bet Alex Baldwin really needs that drink right now. What a shame.
> 
> 
> 
> Onions, particularly raw, really get me now. I have to get them removed usually, unless they are caramelized.
> 
> The Vespa is out of commission. It won't start, even with the battery charged, and the high beam isn't working. So, no inspection or registration right now. The battery is probably bad after sitting for so long. I decided to take this opportunity to have it serviced, since it has been years since the fluids were changed/checked. Have to get it towed though. They can't fit it in until after Thanksgiving though. Oh well.


I've heard of Herr's, but it's not readily available in my area.

Sorry to hear the Vespa is out of commission.  Fun to run around on!




keishashadow said:


> So, who watched that game last night?  squeaked by yet again, phew.
> 
> Finally, parts are in for my car.  Have been waiting since July for them.
> 
> The insurance company notified me a few weeks ago that the dippy doo in huge SUV that backed into my car @ WM parking lot (locked onto my grill and pulled me back into her parking spot with her) was assigned 100% of blame.  Nice that since in-house, both with same insurer, I had zero deductible.   Had to drop off my car so early this am, almost feels like it‘s bedtime now.
> 
> 
> right up there with old bay
> 
> my go to is Synder’s brand.  They have a nice honey BBQ, their regular is bit tangy
> 
> not sure if Utz brand is national or not now.  You would love their Zapps Voodoo chips, traditional plus other flavors.  not a heavy kettle chip but, there is a crunch.  A rather poetic review:
> 
> https://www.utzsnacks.com/products/zapps-kettle-potato-chips-voodoo?variant=9157553553452
> “It starts off with the vinegary nose of a salt and vinegar chip before settling down with the smoky sweetness of sweet barbecue sauce. There's a sharp, fresh, jalapeño-like finish, and perhaps a touch of that Old Bay aroma that lingers after you've made it about halfway through the bag.”
> 
> i may have to crack open a bag of chips tonight & call it dinner.  some sliced up celery can pass for a green veggie
> 
> 
> bit the bullet & booked, 1/4 the price of a MVMCP tix if anybody is counting.  Ridiculous.
> 
> what a day!
> 
> why are there no caper flavored chips?  I may be onto something
> 
> my thought exactly. We are always at WDW first that time period, guessing the Saturday after Thanksgiving is going to be a zoo; especially for offsite guests.


Glad the person who hit your car is getting assigned 100% responsibility....as it should be!

I was actually considering booking the late night holiday thing at WDW.  But my night is already sold out, so I guess that is that...

Hmmm...I like capers...



Charade67 said:


> Hello again. I'm too lazy to go back through a week's worth of posts, so I will just start again with today.
> 
> We are getting close to finishing the home improvements. Today started work on the front of the house. Here are my new front steps.
> 
> View attachment 621370
> 
> 
> We had a very warm day today and I made the mistake of wearing long sleeves.  We should have another nice day tomorrow, and then the temps will start to drop again.
> 
> Always. I hate coming home to a house that needs to be cleaned.
> 
> We are opposites. Foods that are too spicy will give me acid reflux, but onions don't bother me at all.
> 
> Ugh, auto repairs. Never a good time for those.
> 
> I wonder if they were with my flooring. Glad you are finally able to get your car repaired.
> 
> 
> Sorry about that. I'll make it up to you in a couple of weeks. I should have some awesome pics to use for night lights.
> 
> I'm really sleepy, but it's not even 10:00 yet, and I'm trying to finish a book. Hmm...sleep or read?


New steps!!
You're gonna have a whole new house when all is finished!!




schumigirl said:


> Thanks Todd....I hadn`t seen that one posted. They really did go all out on celebrating International travel opening up again. I read a review on a motorsport forum I am a member of, from a family who were on that first flight, they said it was incredible and so many folks crying happy tears.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad she was assigned complete blame......what an idiot she was!
> 
> Never heard of Snyder`s, will look out for them...love a good bbq flavour!! I struggle to find a favourite as there`s not many I don`t like! We have many brands, but one called Yorkshire Crisps and Pipers are among some we will seek out, very moreish!
> 
> Haven`t seen caper flavour added yet......hmmm. Yes, gap in the market....strange as they have every other flavour on the planet available! I do like the sound of the Voodoo ones, most of the hot and spicy ones we get all have msg as do most of the bbq ones too.
> 
> Good job on booking the Holiday Tour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It`s annoying as I love onions, but I can eat the green of the salad onion, all explained in the Fodmap plan. Different parts have different sugars and they way they react with your body is interesting. Well, it`s not really it`s quite dull, but it explains it well.
> 
> Glad you have your new steps, you`ll be done soon hopefully.
> 
> Sleep.......books can be read anytime.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a craving for something sweet last night around 9pm which is unusual for me......had a pink gin instead lol.....that`s quite sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday again and a rather dull day ahead. It`s still pitch black, but looks damp as if it`s been raining. Will see when it gets light whether we`ll walk, I`m sure we will especially as the wind has completely gone.
> 
> Made an Indian curry yesterday for dinner tonight, used some of my friend`s peach chutney in it too, think it`ll be lovely, if I have time I`ll make some sweet naan breads. None of us are fans of rice unless it`s from the Indian restaurants themselves, plain rice is boring, never eat it.
> 
> Croissants for breakfast with some baked ham and fruit, I`m ready for it now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy middle of the week Wednesday ​


We do have Snyder's brand in my area.   Gosh, all this potato chip talk is really weakening my resolve to eat better, lol!!!   

I've still never eaten a curry dish.  But I did roast some cauliflower with mild curry and paprika seasoning.  Turned out quite well!
Tonight is roasted parsnip with our chicken...cluck, cluck!




Lynne G said:


> Good morning Schumi.  Dull day does not sound so sunny.  Here, we have high clouds ahead of the cold weather system arriving soon, to drop the temps and bring rain. But yay, still in the 60’s with 66 the high, and mostly sunny day is our Wednesday.  Your breakfast sounded tasty.  While we do offer ham at breakfast, most either offer bacon, sausage or steak.  Hope you gave a great Wednesday, and that pink gin sounded like a perfect sweet evening drink.
> 
> And yep, as middle of week days, and who do I see
> 
> View attachment 621412
> 
> Ah yes. camel is here. And saw that Schumi posted, and of course, a hump of a day you can enjoy some wine too.  LoL
> 
> Thus, enjoy this wonderful hump of a day, and maybe even drinking some wine.  All to say, yay, Friday is ever that so much closer.  Two days from now.  Woot!
> 
> But still a routine day for me, which already includes up before that sun, screen viewing for awhile, and a one of the first things: teapot on the stove. And ah yes, a holiday day tomorrow.  The day we all should remember and thank our veterans.
> 
> More tea?  Why yes, it’s that time.  Hope this finds all healthy, safe, and happy.


Well, since it's Wednesday.....I'll have that glass of wine tonight, lol!




Charade67 said:


> Good morning. Getting ready to leave for what will probably be another slow day at work. I really shouldn’t complain though.
> 
> Today I will be meeting more strangers from the internet. These people are local though and from our university parent group. I haven’t been able to go to the last 2 lunches, but I can finally go today. We are going to a restaurant just up the road from my office.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not usually a big fan of BBQ chips, but our Kroger stores have one that I love. I think it’s a store brand.
> 
> It’s such a nice day today. I wish I could spend it outside, but off to work I go.


Hope that it is a nice lunch get together!
Enjoy your beautiful day!











Suitcases will be brought out either today or tomorrow.  Hatley will NOT be happy!  She completely understands what a suitcase means....we are leaving, and she is staying home.  She's totally fine with my parents...heck they spoil the pets worse than I do!   But Hatley has severe FOMO, and never wants to be left behind.

They lawn service is dethatching our yard today.  DH had to mark the sprinkler system heads, so they aren't damaged by the machine.  Hopefully he remembered them all!

I need to pop out for a few errands!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> No, I hadn't heard anything about the construction at HRH.  Since I was there in the beginning of summer, I hadn't been on the HRH thread...oops on me!  Hopefully it won't be an impact on anyones stay.
> I double checked RPR a few days ago.  They only had the Captains Presidential Suite available at the AP rate...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Charade, you've been missed!
> 
> 
> I've heard of Herr's, but it's not readily available in my area.
> 
> Sorry to hear the Vespa is out of commission.  Fun to run around on!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad the person who hit your car is getting assigned 100% responsibility....as it should be!
> 
> I was actually considering booking the late night holiday thing at WDW.  But my night is already sold out, so I guess that is that...
> 
> Hmmm...I like capers...
> 
> 
> New steps!!
> You're gonna have a whole new house when all is finished!!
> 
> 
> 
> We do have Snyder's brand in my area.   Gosh, all this potato chip talk is really weakening my resolve to eat better, lol!!!
> 
> I've still never eaten a curry dish.  But I did roast some cauliflower with mild curry and paprika seasoning.  Turned out quite well!
> Tonight is roasted parsnip with our chicken...cluck, cluck!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since it's Wednesday.....I'll have that glass of wine tonight, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that it is a nice lunch get together!
> Enjoy your beautiful day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suitcases will be brought out either today or tomorrow.  Hatley will NOT be happy!  She completely understands what a suitcase means....we are leaving, and she is staying home.  She's totally fine with my parents...heck they spoil the pets worse than I do!   But Hatley has severe FOMO, and never wants to be left behind.
> 
> They lawn service is dethatching our yard today.  DH had to mark the sprinkler system heads, so they aren't damaged by the machine.  Hopefully he remembered them all!
> 
> I need to pop out for a few errands!
> 
> View attachment 621485



Someone else just mentioned they`re also painting the exterior and may have some effect. Might be worth giving them a call and see what they say, but normally when work is done at the hotels, they do minimise disruption to guests. 

We love curry! All variations including Thai, Chinese and Indian and all freshly made, but it`s one of those things you either like or you don`t. Got to make it advance though for flavours to develop. 

Oh suitcases down!!! Exciting, but poor Hatley.......they do know don`t they. 

We have been to our bulk buy place similar to Costco and stocked up on crisps ....just in case......lol......we did pop into a grocery store this morning, and yes, some of the shelves were completely empty of some branded crisps, namely Walkers, but they did have Prawn Cocktail and salt and vinegar.....we`d be sorted.......lol.....

Have a good day Lori......





It is so mild today, walk was lovely and we managed 8 miles, came home showered and changed and headed out for some bits and bobs and even a visit to the grocery store....I do like seeing all their stores starting to get Christmassy......

Made the Naan breads for tonight, stuffed them with ground almonds, brown sugar, coconut and sultanas all ground up together and stuffed into the Naan.....sweet! 

Does feel cooler outside this afternoon, I think we`re due some cooler weather next week, not fun to look forward to that!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Early morning stop in.  Just waiting on the front guys to fix some paperwork, then I can process it.  The life of a paper shuffler lol

Well, winter has arrived here.  Woke up to a light dusting of snow on Monday morning that made my morning commute interesting.  We really didn't get much snow, but just enough to make the roads extremely slick.  It's been colder, but no more snow.  I finally pull out the winter coat.  

Went to the city to visit the kids last weekend.  Grandbaby was happy to have Grammie and Gramps to boss around and play with.  She is growing like a weed, and we see huge changes with each visit.  

I finally made my first meal with the spoils of  dh and ds's hunting.  It was very yummy.  I made moose stroganoff in the instant pot over egg noodles.  It was delicious.  Very tender, no gamey taste at all.  The texture was slightly different with the first bite...but that was the only time I noticed it.  Crossing my fingers that some of the other cuts will cook as beautifully as this one did.  We did purchase a new crock pot, as I wanted a new one and the crock pot function on the instant pot doesn't cook nearly the same as an actual crock pot.  

I did not get the job I went for the second interview for.  They went with the other candidate.  Which is alright, as it was not in the field that I would like to be in.  So, I gained great interview experience to get the job I am seeking.  As well as, the fact that I was one of two top candidates for such a great federal government job, I know that I am interviewing well and my skills are being seriously looked at.  I'm on the right track now 

Well, the guys just handed me back some papers they had to fix.  Off to shuffle more papers around and fill out those spreadsheets. 

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!


----------



## Metro West

Greetings all! Going to lunch soon but can't decide what I want today. Looks like rain is coming soon. 

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, snow for Pumpkin. Um glad I’m only to be getting rain on Friday. Sweet to spend time with the Grandbaby.  And sorry did not get the job, but hope you do find a new job you will enjoy working there.  

Hmm, lunch for Metro. We had hamburgers, as little one fried them in my large frying pan. Hope whatever you chose, was delicious.

Paris getting luggage out soon. Yay for trip getting daily closer. Yay!

Ah shorter day as the holiday one tomorrow.  Nice.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Early morning stop in.  Just waiting on the front guys to fix some paperwork, then I can process it.  The life of a paper shuffler lol
> 
> Well, winter has arrived here.  Woke up to a light dusting of snow on Monday morning that made my morning commute interesting.  We really didn't get much snow, but just enough to make the roads extremely slick.  It's been colder, but no more snow.  I finally pull out the winter coat.
> 
> Went to the city to visit the kids last weekend.  Grandbaby was happy to have Grammie and Gramps to boss around and play with.  She is growing like a weed, and we see huge changes with each visit.
> 
> I finally made my first meal with the spoils of  dh and ds's hunting.  It was very yummy.  I made moose stroganoff in the instant pot over egg noodles.  It was delicious.  Very tender, no gamey taste at all.  The texture was slightly different with the first bite...but that was the only time I noticed it.  Crossing my fingers that some of the other cuts will cook as beautifully as this one did.  We did purchase a new crock pot, as I wanted a new one and the crock pot function on the instant pot doesn't cook nearly the same as an actual crock pot.
> 
> I did not get the job I went for the second interview for.  They went with the other candidate.  Which is alright, as it was not in the field that I would like to be in.  So, I gained great interview experience to get the job I am seeking.  As well as, the fact that I was one of two top candidates for such a great federal government job, I know that I am interviewing well and my skills are being seriously looked at.  I'm on the right track now
> 
> Well, the guys just handed me back some papers they had to fix.  Off to shuffle more papers around and fill out those spreadsheets.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!



I`m so sorry you didn`t get the job, but you`re correct to be confident you`re doing something right in the interviews to get as far in them. Something that`s perfect for you will be just around the corner. 

And glad you had some nice time with little one......I`m sure you see massive changes in her every time. 

Can you please keep your snow and not send it over here.....pretty please!!! Although who doesn`t love a winter coat!!!! I do have a new red winter coat I`ll enjoy wearing when it gets colder.....wasn`t sure it was the right red, but I love it now.

I love my slow cookers....have 3 in different sizes, but even the small one holds a decent amount of food. The Instant Pot didn`t work out for me at all, didn`t like it. 

Hope your day goes well......





Curry was indeed delicious, it got hotter as we ate further into it, very tasty. The chutney did add something extra. Naan breads could have been better, little too doughy.....but very edible. 

This is actually a seal in the sea this morning.....it was just bobbing along quite near the shore.......it does look like a dog though, but we could see it clear as day. Phone camera pics are never as good as real cameras I know, but it just didn`t capture that it was a seal. 









​Enjoying some 80`s music tonight in the background, nothing on tv at all so it`s music time. Love hearing something I`d forgotten from many years ago.....

Enjoying a cranberry juice with fizzy lemonade tonight.......


----------



## Metro West

Nothing wrong with  80s music! I listen all the time...I still can't believe it but today's music just stinks!

Cranberry juice with lemonade sounds very good!


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Someone else just mentioned they`re also painting the exterior and may have some effect. Might be worth giving them a call and see what they say, but normally when work is done at the hotels, they do minimise disruption to guests.
> 
> We love curry! All variations including Thai, Chinese and Indian and all freshly made, but it`s one of those things you either like or you don`t. Got to make it advance though for flavours to develop.
> 
> Oh suitcases down!!! Exciting, but poor Hatley.......they do know don`t they.
> 
> We have been to our bulk buy place similar to Costco and stocked up on crisps ....just in case......lol......we did pop into a grocery store this morning, and yes, some of the shelves were completely empty of some branded crisps, namely Walkers, but they did have Prawn Cocktail and salt and vinegar.....we`d be sorted.......lol.....
> 
> Have a good day Lori......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is so mild today, walk was lovely and we managed 8 miles, came home showered and changed and headed out for some bits and bobs and even a visit to the grocery store....I do like seeing all their stores starting to get Christmassy......
> 
> Made the Naan breads for tonight, stuffed them with ground almonds, brown sugar, coconut and sultanas all ground up together and stuffed into the Naan.....sweet!
> 
> Does feel cooler outside this afternoon, I think we`re due some cooler weather next week, not fun to look forward to that!


I just got off of the phone with a person at HRH.  The lady I spoke to had no idea of any work going on at the hotel.  She said there was work happening at Cabana Bay.  I have no idea...




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Early morning stop in.  Just waiting on the front guys to fix some paperwork, then I can process it.  The life of a paper shuffler lol
> 
> Well, winter has arrived here.  Woke up to a light dusting of snow on Monday morning that made my morning commute interesting.  We really didn't get much snow, but just enough to make the roads extremely slick.  It's been colder, but no more snow.  I finally pull out the winter coat.
> 
> Went to the city to visit the kids last weekend.  Grandbaby was happy to have Grammie and Gramps to boss around and play with.  She is growing like a weed, and we see huge changes with each visit.
> 
> I finally made my first meal with the spoils of  dh and ds's hunting.  It was very yummy.  I made moose stroganoff in the instant pot over egg noodles.  It was delicious.  Very tender, no gamey taste at all.  The texture was slightly different with the first bite...but that was the only time I noticed it.  Crossing my fingers that some of the other cuts will cook as beautifully as this one did.  We did purchase a new crock pot, as I wanted a new one and the crock pot function on the instant pot doesn't cook nearly the same as an actual crock pot.
> 
> I did not get the job I went for the second interview for.  They went with the other candidate.  Which is alright, as it was not in the field that I would like to be in.  So, I gained great interview experience to get the job I am seeking.  As well as, the fact that I was one of two top candidates for such a great federal government job, I know that I am interviewing well and my skills are being seriously looked at.  I'm on the right track now
> 
> Well, the guys just handed me back some papers they had to fix.  Off to shuffle more papers around and fill out those spreadsheets.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!


Glad you got to see the grandbaby!!

And moose stroganoff sounds divine!!

Wasn't the right job for you.....the perfect one will come your way!




Lynne G said:


> Oh no, snow for Pumpkin. Um glad I’m only to be getting rain on Friday. Sweet to spend time with the Grandbaby.  And sorry did not get the job, but hope you do find a new job you will enjoy working there.
> 
> Hmm, lunch for Metro. We had hamburgers, as little one fried them in my large frying pan. Hope whatever you chose, was delicious.
> 
> Paris getting luggage out soon. Yay for trip getting daily closer. Yay!
> 
> Ah shorter day as the holiday one tomorrow.  Nice.


Do most people get off of work for Veteran's day?  I know my DH is working.




schumigirl said:


> I`m so sorry you didn`t get the job, but you`re correct to be confident you`re doing something right in the interviews to get as far in them. Something that`s perfect for you will be just around the corner.
> 
> And glad you had some nice time with little one......I`m sure you see massive changes in her every time.
> 
> Can you please keep your snow and not send it over here.....pretty please!!! Although who doesn`t love a winter coat!!!! I do have a new red winter coat I`ll enjoy wearing when it gets colder.....wasn`t sure it was the right red, but I love it now.
> 
> I love my slow cookers....have 3 in different sizes, but even the small one holds a decent amount of food. The Instant Pot didn`t work out for me at all, didn`t like it.
> 
> Hope your day goes well......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curry was indeed delicious, it got hotter as we ate further into it, very tasty. The chutney did add something extra. Naan breads could have been better, little too doughy.....but very edible.
> 
> This is actually a seal in the sea this morning.....it was just bobbing along quite near the shore.......it does look like a dog though, but we could see it clear as day. Phone camera pics are never as good as real cameras I know, but it just didn`t capture that it was a seal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Enjoying some 80`s music tonight in the background, nothing on tv at all so it`s music time. Love hearing something I`d forgotten from many years ago.....
> 
> Enjoying a cranberry juice with fizzy lemonade tonight.......


Oh wow, it does look like a dog!  How far out in the water was the seal?









About 3 minutes until 5pm, so I'll be pouring that Wednesday wine...


The dethatching went well.  A large load of dead under grass was hauled away.   Gosh, I do love those perfect lines on the grass!  Maybe have a tinge of OCD, as I get a thrill out of that sort of pattern/order.




Time to put the chicken in the oven and get the parsnip ready to roast.  Thinking some Christmas music might be nice to start the evening!


----------



## keishashadow

Having of those days that make me appreciate the mostly good ones. My go to is to clean, rid out 2 corner cupboards in dining room, filled up a large trash bag


Charade67 said:


> Here are my new front steps.


I love the smell of cut wood. Whomever picked out that load did a great job


Pumpkin1172 said:


> know that I am interviewing well and my skills are being seriously looked at. I'm on the right track now


Absolutely! 


schumigirl said:


> Phone camera pics are never as good as real cameras I know, but it just didn`t capture that it was a seal.


No, way! That is so cool


J'aime Paris said:


> Maybe have a tinge of OCD, as I get a thrill out of that sort of pattern/order.


IDK it’s alway been on my wish list to have.  Mine is mostly mint, no idea how that happened as I’ve never grown it.  Next door neighbor has same issue


----------



## Lynne G

Paris, only federal, state and local governments, as well as the Post Office will be closed for Veteran’s Day. It’s a business day for almost everyone else, including my college kids having class tomorrow.  Only day my veteran DH likes to go out to lunch, as several places comp the meal for him.

Keisha is alive. So there’s that. 
Yeah, every so often I do a refrigerator and pantry clear out.  Usually on a Sunday, as then the trash doesn’t sit long, as Monday early morning the trash trucks come. Was going to do it this past Sunday, but don’t know, guess I wasn’t in the mood.  But after making dinner tonight, will be on this Sunday’s agenda.  

And so, even with elbow noodles, little one wanted red sauce. Entree was center pork chops and a chunky piece of steak, as little one is not a pork fan. Fresh nuked green beans, and was a good dinner. Had bought store brand ice cream sandwiches. Perfect dessert. They tasted good.


Hope all have a good night’s sleep, and a most restful one too.  

Evening tea?  Of course.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Nothing wrong with  80s music! I listen all the time...I still can't believe it but today's music just stinks!
> 
> Cranberry juice with lemonade sounds very good!



Correct. Most music today even our friends kids don`t like it, well most of them! Us and most of friends decided it was part of our parental duties to make sure they all knew what real music was like.....even if they did question our fashion sense at times......lol.......

It is a very refreshing drink, especially if you add a good squeeze of lime too! 





J'aime Paris said:


> I just got off of the phone with a person at HRH.  The lady I spoke to had no idea of any work going on at the hotel.  She said there was work happening at Cabana Bay.  I have no idea...
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got to see the grandbaby!!
> 
> And moose stroganoff sounds divine!!
> 
> Wasn't the right job for you.....the perfect one will come your way!
> 
> 
> 
> Do most people get off of work for Veteran's day?  I know my DH is working.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, it does look like a dog!  How far out in the water was the seal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 3 minutes until 5pm, so I'll be pouring that Wednesday wine...
> 
> 
> The dethatching went well.  A large load of dead under grass was hauled away.   Gosh, I do love those perfect lines on the grass!  Maybe have a tinge of OCD, as I get a thrill out of that sort of pattern/order.
> View attachment 621615
> 
> 
> 
> Time to put the chicken in the oven and get the parsnip ready to roast.  Thinking some Christmas music might be nice to start the evening!



Really?? I was reading another board yesterday and someone mentioned it on there too, their parents or someone had an email from a TA. I think someone also contacted Universal (don`t know who) and they confirmed they hoped the work would be complete by May next year?? 

Grass looks lovely, glad you`re happy with it.......

It wasn`t far out at all. The tide was almost at it`s highest, so maybe about 30 feet out. We do sometimes see dolphins occasionally even on this coast but seals are common although we`ve never seen one in as close, I`m sure others have. The other side of the country in Scotland we used to see dolphins regularly in the bay where we lived and Basking Sharks (completely harmless) were also common. 

Hope you enjoyed that Wednesday Wine.....now comes Thirsty Thursday......lol.....





keishashadow said:


> Having of those days that make me appreciate the mostly good ones. My go to is to clean, rid out 2 corner cupboards in dining room, filled up a large trash bag
> 
> I love the smell of cut wood. Whomever picked out that load did a great job
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> No, way! That is so cool
> 
> IDK it’s alway been on my wish list to have.  Mine is mostly mint, no idea how that happened as I’ve never grown it.  Next door neighbor has same issue



Love a good clear out!! 

It really was.....we first noticed some of the cyclists ahead of us stop and look out, unusual for them to stop. Our first thought was someone else in the water after the last experience, but lovely to see this little guy bobbing up and down. 

Mint?? How odd! Weirdly we had some heather grow on ours once, it was gorgeous as it all looked purple...our gardener was furiously trying to get rid of it and I was encouraging it......lol......never came back again though. Felt very Scottish.



mac....glad the dental appointment went well yesterday......never fun to visit a dentist  





Another grey and cloudy day ahead for us, at least this morning will be. Have some shopping to do and we have a few parcels being delivered between today and tomorrow so will try to be in for them if we can.

Dinner tonight is Chicken Romesco.....an oven baked dish with an unusual sweet pepper, honey, lots of paprika and spice, haven`t made it for a while so hope I get it right. Will need to char roast the peppers and let them cool before skinning them to add to the dish. It`s faffy, but worth it. 

Lunch is open turkey sandwiches with salad and lots of tomatoes as the farm store had so many beautiful ones the other day. They have real flavour unlike the store bought ones we get over here. And that`s food sorted for the day......

Have a few things to be going on with today, all after hopefully a nice walk this morning, no wind at all, just no sunshine either but not too cold. 




























Happy Thursday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ain’t that true, Schumi.  Hehe, yep there are things that matter and things that don’t.  I tend to listen to a bunch of different types of music. My mum was a big band sound fan, so  heard that jazzy type of music growing up. And every so often, I sometimes have to play a song from the Glenn Miller band or other. Not a pop music fan mostly.  I make little one turn the channel or her phone song choice playing on the car radio at times.

And so, our weather remains a most pleasant 65 the high. But pants on as it’s 45 out right now. May change to shorts after lunch. Sunny start, but those clouds will be arriving later in the day, making it your choice: mostly sunny or partly cloudy. Hoping to see more of the sun shining.

Nice to have a week day later start. Kids are sound asleep, so made breakfast for DH and I. As not a quick one, cheesy eggs with a slice of steak in a grilled sandwich. Mine was just on the plate with a piece of buttered toast. Yum. Then out to a late lunch with DH. He’s a burger and fries fan, so burger place is most likely where we will end up.

But as it’s a thirsty Thursday, indeed, before the frying pan went on the stove, the just filled teapot did. Gotta have that first of the morning drink, tea. Ahhhh.

And so, that holiday quiet morning Thursday, I get the big tv remote. So off to see if there is something better to watch in the background, better than what I turned on.

Have a terrific Thursday, and thank and remember all the veterans.  A day of remembrance indeed.


----------



## macraven

I always enjoy veterans day
Both my parents served in war time and one of my sons served for 8 years in the army

will or should be a decent weather day in ga today
Not many warm days left due to that rains that came by

one more lawn mow this week for us
Not that we do it but we have a service that handles the lawn

no rain today for us!

Hope all the homies are doing fine!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I always enjoy veterans day
> Both my parents served in war time and one of my sons served for 8 years in the army
> 
> will or should be a decent weather day in ga today
> Not many warm days left due to that rains that came by
> 
> one more lawn mow this week for us
> Not that we dont do it but we have a service that handles the lawn
> 
> no rain today for us!
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing fine!



My grandparents on one side were in the Forces, so yes, always a day to remember those. I did enjoy reading the stories and pictures of your parents. 

Our grass has been mowed for the last time this year.....our gardener is happy lol.....yes, having a service like that is ideal. 

Your weather looks much better now, glad you don`t have any rain today.......still beautiful here. 





Two parcels have arrived out of 4 expected. Plan to wrap them as soon as possible, I`m determined to keep on top of the wrapping.

Just finished lunch and it was beautiful......very filling. 

Off to do something productive.....music playing in the background, our daytime tv sucks, never anything worth watching.


----------



## Charade67

Quick hello before going to work. I just ordered B's last Christmas present. I finally decided on this bag for her.





J'aime Paris said:


> New steps!!
> You're gonna have a whole new house when all is finished!!


 It almost seems that way. DH has some more plans for the house, but we need to take a break from home improvement. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Suitcases will be brought out either today or tomorrow.


 I'm envious. I really want  another fun trip right now. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I did not get the job I went for the second interview for. They went with the other candidate. Which is alright, as it was not in the field that I would like to be in. So, I gained great interview experience to get the job I am seeking. As well as, the fact that I was one of two top candidates for such a great federal government job, I know that I am interviewing well and my skills are being seriously looked at.


Sorry about the job. Hoping the perfect one comes along soon.



schumigirl said:


> This is actually a seal in the sea this morning.....it was just bobbing along quite near the shore....


 How cool.



Metro West said:


> Nothing wrong with 80s music! I listen all the time...I still can't believe it but today's music just stinks!


 80's music is awesome. Even my daughter likes it. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Do most people get off of work for Veteran's day


 I'm working today. So is dh. 



keishashadow said:


> I love the smell of cut wood. Whomever picked out that load did a great job


That would be our contractor. I think it came from Home Depot. 



Lynne G said:


> And every so often, I sometimes have to play a song from the Glenn Miller band or other.


 I have a Glenn Miller song on my phone. I downloaded it for B to listen to and she loved it, so I kept it. 

Gotta run. Work calls.


----------



## Lynne G

Pretty purse, Charade.  Hope she liked it. Hope work goes fast and not bored.


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> Having of those days that make me appreciate the mostly good ones. My go to is to clean, rid out 2 corner cupboards in dining room, filled up a large trash bag
> 
> I love the smell of cut wood. Whomever picked out that load did a great job
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> No, way! That is so cool
> 
> IDK it’s alway been on my wish list to have.  Mine is mostly mint, no idea how that happened as I’ve never grown it.  Next door neighbor has same issue


Mint growing in your yard?  That's interesting!
Can you use it to cook?




Lynne G said:


> Paris, only federal, state and local governments, as well as the Post Office will be closed for Veteran’s Day. It’s a business day for almost everyone else, including my college kids having class tomorrow.  Only day my veteran DH likes to go out to lunch, as several places comp the meal for him.
> 
> Keisha is alive. So there’s that.
> Yeah, every so often I do a refrigerator and pantry clear out.  Usually on a Sunday, as then the trash doesn’t sit long, as Monday early morning the trash trucks come. Was going to do it this past Sunday, but don’t know, guess I wasn’t in the mood.  But after making dinner tonight, will be on this Sunday’s agenda.
> 
> And so, even with elbow noodles, little one wanted red sauce. Entree was center pork chops and a chunky piece of steak, as little one is not a pork fan. Fresh nuked green beans, and was a good dinner. Had bought store brand ice cream sandwiches. Perfect dessert. They tasted good.
> 
> 
> Hope all have a good night’s sleep, and a most restful one too.
> 
> Evening tea?  Of course.


Please thank your DH for his service to our country!!




schumigirl said:


> Correct. Most music today even our friends kids don`t like it, well most of them! Us and most of friends decided it was part of our parental duties to make sure they all knew what real music was like.....even if they did question our fashion sense at times......lol.......
> 
> It is a very refreshing drink, especially if you add a good squeeze of lime too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?? I was reading another board yesterday and someone mentioned it on there too, their parents or someone had an email from a TA. I think someone also contacted Universal (don`t know who) and they confirmed they hoped the work would be complete by May next year??
> 
> Grass looks lovely, glad you`re happy with it.......
> 
> It wasn`t far out at all. The tide was almost at it`s highest, so maybe about 30 feet out. We do sometimes see dolphins occasionally even on this coast but seals are common although we`ve never seen one in as close, I`m sure others have. The other side of the country in Scotland we used to see dolphins regularly in the bay where we lived and Basking Sharks (completely harmless) were also common.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed that Wednesday Wine.....now comes Thirsty Thursday......lol.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love a good clear out!!
> 
> It really was.....we first noticed some of the cyclists ahead of us stop and look out, unusual for them to stop. Our first thought was someone else in the water after the last experience, but lovely to see this little guy bobbing up and down.
> 
> Mint?? How odd! Weirdly we had some heather grow on ours once, it was gorgeous as it all looked purple...our gardener was furiously trying to get rid of it and I was encouraging it......lol......never came back again though. Felt very Scottish.
> 
> 
> 
> mac....glad the dental appointment went well yesterday......never fun to visit a dentist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another grey and cloudy day ahead for us, at least this morning will be. Have some shopping to do and we have a few parcels being delivered between today and tomorrow so will try to be in for them if we can.
> 
> Dinner tonight is Chicken Romesco.....an oven baked dish with an unusual sweet pepper, honey, lots of paprika and spice, haven`t made it for a while so hope I get it right. Will need to char roast the peppers and let them cool before skinning them to add to the dish. It`s faffy, but worth it.
> 
> Lunch is open turkey sandwiches with salad and lots of tomatoes as the farm store had so many beautiful ones the other day. They have real flavour unlike the store bought ones we get over here. And that`s food sorted for the day......
> 
> Have a few things to be going on with today, all after hopefully a nice walk this morning, no wind at all, just no sunshine either but not too cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thursday ​


Love the sound of that chicken recipe...and 'faffy' is my new favorite word, lol!!  Love it!




Lynne G said:


> Ain’t that true, Schumi.  Hehe, yep there are things that matter and things that don’t.  I tend to listen to a bunch of different types of music. My mum was a big band sound fan, so  heard that jazzy type of music growing up. And every so often, I sometimes have to play a song from the Glenn Miller band or other. Not a pop music fan mostly.  I make little one turn the channel or her phone song choice playing on the car radio at times.
> 
> And so, our weather remains a most pleasant 65 the high. But pants on as it’s 45 out right now. May change to shorts after lunch. Sunny start, but those clouds will be arriving later in the day, making it your choice: mostly sunny or partly cloudy. Hoping to see more of the sun shining.
> 
> Nice to have a week day later start. Kids are sound asleep, so made breakfast for DH and I. As not a quick one, cheesy eggs with a slice of steak in a grilled sandwich. Mine was just on the plate with a piece of buttered toast. Yum. Then out to a late lunch with DH. He’s a burger and fries fan, so burger place is most likely where we will end up.
> 
> But as it’s a thirsty Thursday, indeed, before the frying pan went on the stove, the just filled teapot did. Gotta have that first of the morning drink, tea. Ahhhh.
> 
> And so, that holiday quiet morning Thursday, I get the big tv remote. So off to see if there is something better to watch in the background, better than what I turned on.
> 
> Have a terrific Thursday, and thank and remember all the veterans.  A day of remembrance indeed.


Enjoy your lunch out with DH!  Hope he gets his free meal!



macraven said:


> I always enjoy veterans day
> Both my parents served in war time and one of my sons served for 8 years in the army
> 
> will or should be a decent weather day in ga today
> Not many warm days left due to that rains that came by
> 
> one more lawn mow this week for us
> Not that we dont do it but we have a service that handles the lawn
> 
> no rain today for us!
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing fine!


Please send my thanks to your son for his service!



Charade67 said:


> Quick hello before going to work. I just ordered B's last Christmas present. I finally decided on this bag for her.
> 
> View attachment 621779
> 
> It almost seems that way. DH has some more plans for the house, but we need to take a break from home improvement.
> 
> I'm envious. I really want  another fun trip right now.
> 
> Sorry about the job. Hoping the perfect one comes along soon.
> 
> How cool.
> 
> 80's music is awesome. Even my daughter likes it.
> 
> I'm working today. So is dh.
> 
> That would be our contractor. I think it came from Home Depot.
> 
> I have a Glenn Miller song on my phone. I downloaded it for B to listen to and she loved it, so I kept it.
> 
> Gotta run. Work calls.


Oh, love that purse!  I'm sure B will too!!









Rainy Thursday, but should clear out by mid afternoon.  Bringing in much colder weather, with highs only in the 30s until sometime next week.  Good thing I'll miss most of it!

Weather in Orlando is going to be a bit cooler than average for the first few days, and then around average for the rest of my trip.  I feel like I will need shorts and pants, tshirts and sweatshirts.  This suitcase is gonna be heavy, lol!

Have a great Thursday!
Going for that second cup of coffee this morning....
Reminds me of a bday gift I'm currently using!


----------



## keishashadow

starting to think it’s waaay too early but, the LR Xmas tree is going up momentarily so that GD can decorate it later

Her requested potato/cheese soup (not a fav here of cream soups in general) is in crockpot   Added sautéed celery, carrots & onions.  inspiration struck. Added a couple of TBsp of hidden valley dry ranch mix this go round to kick it up, we shall see.  Either quick stirfry or burger will be tossed at the mr

my dad was a decorated battleship’s gunner in WWII.  the mr enlisted out of high school during viet nam, served on a carrier  Have surely appreciated the VA benefits over the years!


Lynne G said:


> And so, our weather remains a most pleasant 65 the high. But pants on as it’s 45 out right now.


Pants on is usually a good thing  


J'aime Paris said:


> Mint growing in your yard? That's interesting!
> Can you use it to cook?


Maybe but, had it hammered in my head growing up not to eat anything u find in wild jik ala ‘shrooms.  Rarely use mint, a little goes a very long way
PS liking that


----------



## soniam

Happy Veterans Day to all that served. Thinking of our friend. I guess he’s not in Afghanistan anymore.

Love 80s music. I love all kinds of music, except some country and some rap. Might need to listen to some Yaz later or the new wave radio station. Listening to the strangest mix of music at the hair salon right now, Beatles, Steve Miller, 90s. Geez and now Rolling Stones from the 60s.


----------



## Robo56

Good Thursday afternoon Sans family 





I




soniam said:


> Happy Birthday!! Mine is coming up soon too. So many November birthdays.



Not sure if I remember reading your birthday is this week or not, but wanted to make sure to wish you a happy birthday.






J'aime Paris said:


> And.....they gave me my gift this morning....
> Tickets to see Pentatonix in Chicago!!!!!! I absolutely love Pentatonix!!!! We are seeing their Christmas concert in December. This really blew me away, and I was touched that they did this. They are coming to the concert as well, so what a great night it will be!!



What a thoughtful gift. I looked up Pentatonix. I had never heard of them. I watched your video of them.




schumigirl said:


> Robbie glad you had a nice visit with your dad and nice you`ll see him soon too. Yes, my mum will be 87 in March, but we are so lucky with her, she is fit as a fiddle both physically and mentally, sharp as a tack really.......I`m lucky she has my siblings close by her too.



Carole so glad to hear you mum is doing well and is sparky for a 87 year old. I think when people reach their 80’s and are  physically active and mentally sharp they do very well.




schumigirl said:


> And hope your leg improves soon, it`s been quite a long haul for you with that issue, plenty of rest.



It’s coming along. You know how it is. It’s just disrupts things for a while. Hope your foot is continuing to get better.




schumigirl said:


> Goodness you are sharp with the Christmas decorations .......I know how much you love them though. Usually December 1st for us, but this year we`ll be putting everything up the Friday, Saturday and Sunday before we hopefully leave. Too early for us really even though we adore Christmas, but don`t want to come back to do it all. Look forward to your pictures if you show them this year again.



I will take a few photos with my phone and add them in here. I do like getting the decorations up early. It just make the house so cheerful.




schumigirl said:


> Yes, 50 isn`t bad at all.....I`m 55 next year and plan to celebrate my *** off along with our 30th wedding anniversary ......although one of my friends is 57 the same month and she is depressed about that.....lol.....



You go girl.......every year is a milestone worth celebrating.




soniam said:


> I hope it starts feeling better. Let it rest. My left knee causes problems for me sometimes. I had an accident on my Vespa several years ago, hit it on the pavement, and caused a bunch of soft tissue damage. It's usually fine, but sometimes I push it. I totally know the feeling about thinking my body can handle more than it re



I had my both my knees replaced  a few years ago. The right knees hardware has been clicking a bit on and off. It’s a bit swollen. Left foot is  an issue too. Will just rest them a bit. If don’t improve will see the Orthopedic doc who did the surgery to check things out. The doc who  put in my knee joints used the ones that were being used in athletes at the time of my surgery. He said I should get 25 to 30 years out of them.




soniam said:


> Another year is better than no year. I think turning 30 bothered me more than others. I feel pretty comfortable now with who am I and my age. Congratulations for next year.



Yes, celebrating and being comfortable in our skin is something to celebrate as women for sure.




keishashadow said:


> Other than this lovely youngin’ qualifying for state competition on her 1st meet of the season



Congratulations to your granddaughter. She is adorable and a champion.




keishashadow said:


> i shot & scored when out shopping this week.
> 
> 
> Thanksgiving & Xmas, check. If i could only find a couple of hams…



A grand picture of a female grocery store huntress who found her turkeys.......LOL.....Great score.

I did get a 23 pounder a couple of weeks ago. Right now the stores here have plenty of Turkeys and Ham.

My younger sister is helping with dinner and I’am going to have a couple family members do desserts. So I will have plenty of help this year for cooking and clean up.



keishashadow said:


> oh no! I am not amused mine is seriously barking after 5 or 6 hours now. Not sure if it may be the weather or increased activity.



I think the cold wet weather does do a number on the joints at times.




keishashadow said:


> i may use this as a visual aide when I lobby to have our main tree put up later this week. The mr is off work, GD is coming to stay overnight, would be perfect activity to decorate. Not sure I can pull that request off tho. His people never put up the tree before Xmas eve, old SKool. Took time for him to wrap his head around the weekend after Thanksgiving.



My hubby kinda of threw up his hands many moons ago on the Halloween and Christmas decoration schedules. I usually have Halloween up by first week of September and Christmas first week November. He is really sweet. After I get decorations up he will go around and look at them and tell me he likes them.




soniam said:


> Made frittata for dinner with Seltzer's beef bologna, like a smoke salami, and swiss chard. Have enough for leftovers at lunch tomorrow.



Sounds yummy.




keishashadow said:


> Deer are starting to rut & run here, such a driving hazard



I did not put corn out for a few days and a large Doe came to our kitchen window while we were having dinner and looked in at us. This is the one who will let me walk right past her. So after dinner I put out corn and fresh water.

Since they cleared the land behind us I have not been seeing her as often.




Lynne G said:


> I think all my siblings will be at Thanksgiving this year.



That will be nice for you to have your family to visit.





J'aime Paris said:


> The birthday weekend was a lovely success, thanks to DD and DH!!! They surprised me over and over! I felt very loved by them both!
> Dinner out was another surprise, as my parents joined us at the supper club. I didn't think I'd see them, since my mom had just had cataract surgery on Wednesday. So that was another huge bonus to my b-day!!
> The restaurant was new to us all, and we really liked it! Will certainly go back again!



Lori what a nice birthday dinner surprise.




soniam said:


> Chocolate is my kryptonite, but I do love a good cheddar, sour cream & onion, or salt & vinegar chip/crisp, especially if they are kettle style or British.



These Grippo barbecue chips are addictive and hot. I don’t eat them very often.






J'aime Paris said:


> Will begin the "before I leave for vacation" house cleaning today, lol! Does anyone else do this?



Yes, I do clean the house and do meal prep for hubby before I go on vacation to Universal.




schumigirl said:


> Several times in America I`ve ordered something and waiter warns me....ooh it is very hot....I tell them I would hope so, and I`m usually disappointed. Exception being the Hot sauce in Strong Water Bar......that was decent!



Can’t remeber if I shared this with you are not before, but there is a cocktail sauce that is served with their famous shrimp cocktail at St. Elmo’s steak house in downtown Indianapolis that is nuclear hot. They now sell it locally here at Costco.




keishashadow said:


> The insurance company notified me a few weeks ago that the dippy doo in huge SUV that backed into my car @ WM parking lot (locked onto my grill and pulled me back into her parking spot with her) was assigned 100% of blame. Nice that since in-house, both with same insurer, I had zero deductible.  Had to drop off my car so early this am, almost feels like it‘s bedtime now.



Nice to hear you are getting things settled with your car. The whole insurance thing is a nightmare at times.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I did not get the job I went for the second interview for. They went with the other candidate. Which is alright, as it was not in the field that I would like to be in. So, I gained great interview experience to get the job I am seeking. As well as, the fact that I was one of two top candidates for such a great federal government job, I know that I am interviewing well and my skills are being seriously looked at. I'm on the right track now



Sorry to hear you didn’t get the job, but maybe it just means your dream job is waiting around the corner.




schumigirl said:


> This is actually a seal in the sea this morning.....it was just bobbing along quite near the shore.......it does look like a dog though, but we could see it clear as day. Phone camera pics are never as good as real cameras I know, but it just didn`t capture that it was a seal.



It does look like a dog swimming. Awesome it was so close for you to get a picture.




J'aime Paris said:


> Time to put the chicken in the oven and get the parsnip ready to roast. Thinking some Christmas music might be nice to start the evening!



Christmas music is always good. I always play the Nutcracker CD I have when decorating for Christmas.

I like to play Bach’s Toccata and Fugue In D Minor when decorating for Halloween.....LOL....It’s scary pipe organ music reminds me of Phantom of the Opera and The Ghost and Mr Chicken with Don Knots.





schumigirl said:


> Dinner tonight is Chicken Romesco.....an oven baked dish with an unusual sweet pepper, honey, lots of paprika and spice, haven`t made it for a while so hope I get it right. Will need to char roast the peppers and let them cool before skinning them to add to the dish. It`s faffy, but worth it.



Sounds yummy.




Charade67 said:


> Quick hello before going to work. I just ordered B's last Christmas present. I finally decided on this bag for her.



I went to the Mall yesterday to meet my sister, niece and great-nephew for lunch and came through the door at Dillard’s right by the purse department. I saw the new Vera Bradley Potter purses. There were two prints the one with just Hedwig like you purchased and the one with Hogwarts, Hedwig, Fluffy and Buckbeak on it. Both prints are beautiful. I bought the Hipster with Hogwarts on it and the Hedwig change purse.



Your daughter will love her purse.


It’s rainy and gloomy out today. Just enjoying a quiet day at home.

I have all the tree lights on so Christmas cheer is here. Thinking of making a cup of hot chocolate soon.

I have a couple more Christmas presents to wrap. Will do that later.

I need to get online and book hotel up near my dads. My younger sister and I go up for a early Christmas visit first week of December. I also have a cousin I’am very close to who is not doing very well and I want to spend some time with her.

While dad was here we took him up to Santa Claus Indiana. We visited the Candy Castle that carries a lot of the older candy brands.

We visited Santa’s post office were they receive over 100,00 letters to Santa every year. We spoke to one of Santa’s female Elf’s who helps answer those letters. She was lovely to talk to.

I need to get moving to my office. Will post some pics.


Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## macraven

We have neighbors that have Christmas lights and decorations put up outside already..

Mr Mac asked last night, am I going to put our fake tree up this year since I have not done so in the past 3 years.

Told him I’ll think about it if one of our boys makes plans to come see us in December.
And if they do, we won’t do Burger King for food Christmas Day
I’ll cook that day

They / BG King, is the only place open the past three years for the 25th.
Drive thru only

We don’t send out gifts to the sons and family but do a card with a check for Christmas in early December so they can buy what they want for their Christmas present.

Our sons have family and friends up north so they stay in their area
It’s a long drive for them to come south 

We might see one son sometime this December but it depends if they can get the days off work and it won’t be at Christmas but either before or after.
Where they work does not close down for holidays 
It’s a 24/7 type of job for 3 of them 

We won’t know their schedule until much later but hopefully will know their schedule early in December 
and I’ll know what size of bird I need to buy
I don’t buy frozen, only fresh 

it does not matter to us the date if any of the sons can come visit
We are open to whatever few days they have available 

If December does not work for them, I’m good with this month or January to see them!
Can put the tree up any of those 3 months 
Can celebrate the holidays when they can come !


----------



## Lynne G

Kohl’s did great today.  Little one got some items.  And found a laptop older one has been asking for at the NEX.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Veterans Day to all the Sans family and their family members who have served in the Military. 

We celebrate your life, your sacrifice, your courage and service to our Country. 

We have one who’s name is on the black granite Vietnam Veterans Memorial Wall in Washington DC who we miss very much.


----------



## Robo56

Mac I hope your sons will come visit for Christmas.


----------



## macraven

Me too but am counting on at least one of them !


----------



## Robo56

Here’s Halloween spread.

Dessert table










Punch


Chili station


Veggies dip and fruit.


Hot food.


----------



## macraven

So if I get in my car now and drive north, will there be any food left by the time I get there 

lol


----------



## Robo56

Christmas decorations 

Nutcracker tree in kitchen


Elf tree dining room


Potter Tree formal living room


Angel tree formal living room




Entry Hall


Dining room buffet


Dining room


Living room 


I love this mouse


----------



## Robo56

Visit to Santa Claus IN













They are refurbishing the church there.


----------



## macraven

Wow!

it all looks so special.


----------



## Robo56

Candy Castle





candy trip down memory lane


----------



## Robo56

And some interesting candy

I think we can all come up with someone in our lives at present or past that this might have been lopped off of....LOL


----------



## macraven

Kewl candy!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh such great pictures Robo.  That candy looks so neat to see.  

Mac, hope some sons do come to visit for Christmas.

Paris, hope all good out your way.


----------



## J'aime Paris

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 621811
> starting to think it’s waaay too early but, the LR Xmas tree is going up momentarily so that GD can decorate it later
> 
> Her requested potato/cheese soup (not a fav here of cream soups in general) is in crockpot   Added sautéed celery, carrots & onions.  inspiration struck. Added a couple of TBsp of hidden valley dry ranch mix this go round to kick it up, we shall see.  Either quick stirfry or burger will be tossed at the mr
> 
> my dad was a decorated battleship’s gunner in WWII.  the mr enlisted out of high school during viet nam, served on a carrier  Have surely appreciated the VA benefits over the years!
> 
> Pants on is usually a good thing
> 
> Maybe but, had it hammered in my head growing up not to eat anything u find in wild jik ala ‘shrooms.  Rarely use mint, a little goes a very long way
> PS liking that


Funny Meme!

Sounds like a nice time planned with GD!!  And soup sounds yummy!



soniam said:


> Happy Veterans Day to all that served. Thinking of our friend. I guess he’s not in Afghanistan anymore.
> 
> Love 80s music. I love all kinds of music, except some country and some rap. Might need to listen to some Yaz later or the new wave radio station. Listening to the strangest mix of music at the hair salon right now, Beatles, Steve Miller, 90s. Geez and now Rolling Stones from the 60s.


I think your birthday is today/near??

Have a super birthday Sonia!!!!







Robo56 said:


> Good Thursday afternoon Sans family
> 
> View attachment 621812
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I remember reading your birthday is this week or not, but wanted to make sure to wish you a happy birthday.
> 
> View attachment 621821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a thoughtful gift. I looked up Pentatonix. I had never heard of them. I watched your video of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carole so glad to hear you mum is doing well and is sparky for a 87 year old. I think when people reach their 80’s and are  physically active and mentally sharp they do very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s coming along. You know how it is. It’s just disrupts things for a while. Hope your foot is continuing to get better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will take a few photos with my phone and add them in here. I do like getting the decorations up early. It just make the house so cheerful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl.......every year is a milestone worth celebrating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my both my knees replaced  a few years ago. The right knees hardware has been clicking a bit on and off. It’s a bit swollen. Left foot is  an issue too. Will just rest them a bit. If don’t improve will see the Orthopedic doc who did the surgery to check things out. The doc who  put in my knee joints used the ones that were being used in athletes at the time of my surgery. He said I should get 25 to 30 years out of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, celebrating and being comfortable in our skin is something to celebrate as women for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to your granddaughter. She is adorable and a champion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A grand picture of a female grocery store huntress who found her turkeys.......LOL.....Great score.
> 
> I did get a 23 pounder a couple of weeks ago. Right now the stores here have plenty of Turkeys and Ham.
> 
> My younger sister is helping with dinner and I’am going to have a couple family members do desserts. So I will have plenty of help this year for cooking and clean up.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the cold wet weather does do a number on the joints at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hubby kinda of threw up his hands many moons ago on the Halloween and Christmas decoration schedules. I usually have Halloween up by first week of September and Christmas first week November. He is really sweet. After I get decorations up he will go around and look at them and tell me he likes them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not put corn out for a few days and a large Doe came to our kitchen window while we were having dinner and looked in at us. This is the one who will let me walk right past her. So after dinner I put out corn and fresh water.
> 
> Since they cleared the land behind us I have not been seeing her as often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will be nice for you to have your family to visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori what a nice birthday dinner surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Grippo barbecue chips are addictive and hot. I don’t eat them very often.
> 
> View attachment 621844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do clean the house and do meal prep for hubby before I go on vacation to Universal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t remeber if I shared this with you are not before, but there is a cocktail sauce that is served with their famous shrimp cocktail at St. Elmo’s steak house in downtown Indianapolis that is nuclear hot. They now sell it locally here at Costco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to hear you are getting things settled with your car. The whole insurance thing is a nightmare at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you didn’t get the job, but maybe it just means your dream job is waiting around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does look like a dog swimming. Awesome it was so close for you to get a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas music is always good. I always play the Nutcracker CD I have when decorating for Christmas.
> 
> I like to play Bach’s Toccata and Fugue In D Minor when decorating for Halloween.....LOL....It’s scary pipe organ music reminds me of Phantom of the Opera and The Ghost and Mr Chicken with Don Knots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the Mall yesterday to meet my sister, niece and great-nephew for lunch and came through the door at Dillard’s right by the purse department. I saw the new Vera Bradley Potter purses. There were two prints the one with just Hedwig like you purchased and the one with Hogwarts, Hedwig, Fluffy and Buckbeak on it. Both prints are beautiful. I bought the Hipster with Hogwarts on it and the Hedwig change purse.
> 
> View attachment 621845
> 
> Your daughter will love her purse.
> 
> 
> It’s rainy and gloomy out today. Just enjoying a quiet day at home.
> 
> I have all the tree lights on so Christmas cheer is here. Thinking of making a cup of hot chocolate soon.
> 
> I have a couple more Christmas presents to wrap. Will do that later.
> 
> I need to get online and book hotel up near my dads. My younger sister and I go up for a early Christmas visit first week of December. I also have a cousin I’am very close to who is not doing very well and I want to spend some time with her.
> 
> While dad was here we took him up to Santa Claus Indiana. We visited the Candy Castle that carries a lot of the older candy brands.
> 
> We visited Santa’s post office were they receive over 100,00 letters to Santa every year. We spoke to one of Santa’s female Elf’s who helps answer those letters. She was lovely to talk to.
> 
> I need to get moving to my office. Will post some pics.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone.


I had never heard of The Ghost and Mr Chicken....looked it up.   Don Knots was a funny guy!!

Your purse and change purse are beautiful!!

Hope you enjoy your visit with your dad!!




macraven said:


> We have neighbors that have Christmas lights and decorations put up outside already..
> 
> Mr Mac asked last night, am I going to put our fake tree up this year since I have not done so in the past 3 years.
> 
> Told him I’ll think about it if one of our boys makes plans to come see us in December.
> And if they do, we won’t do Burger King for food Christmas Day
> I’ll cook that day
> 
> They / BG King, is the only place open the past three years for the 25th.
> Drive thru only
> 
> We don’t send out gifts to the sons and family but do a card with a check for Christmas in early December so they can buy what they want for their Christmas present.
> 
> Our sons have family and friends up north so they stay in their area
> It’s a long drive for them to come south
> 
> We might see one son sometime this December but it depends if they can get the days off work and it won’t be at Christmas but either before or after.
> Where they work does not close down for holidays
> It’s a 24/7 type of job for 3 of them
> 
> We won’t know their schedule until much later but hopefully will know their schedule early in December
> and I’ll know what size of bird I need to buy
> I don’t buy frozen, only fresh
> 
> it does not matter to us the date if any of the sons can come visit
> We are open to whatever few days they have available
> 
> If December does not work for them, I’m good with this month or January to see them!
> Can put the tree up any of those 3 months
> Can celebrate the holidays when they can come !


I love this!!!!!!
Sometimes parents can put big demands on grown children for the holidays.  
Your boys will come see you because you have an open door policy, and don't pressure them.




Robo56 said:


> Here’s Halloween spread.
> 
> Dessert table
> View attachment 621850
> 
> View attachment 621851
> 
> View attachment 621852
> 
> View attachment 621853
> 
> View attachment 621854
> 
> Punch
> View attachment 621857
> 
> Chili station
> View attachment 621861
> 
> Veggies dip and fruit.
> View attachment 621858
> 
> Hot food.
> View attachment 621859


OH.  MY.  HEAVENS!!!
What's your address Robo?  I'm jumping in the car!





macraven said:


> So if I get in my car now and drive north, will there be any food left by the time I get there
> 
> lol


Ha!  You beat me to it!!











Treated myself to one of the Starbucks new holiday drinks.  I got the hot version of the sugar cookie with almond milk.  It was a little bland to be honest.  And I could taste the chalkiness of the almond milk...
The creme brulee drink is a thousand times nicer!!

The rain has passed, but the wind is picking up....the temperature is beginning to tumble.  Brrr!
Think I'll stay inside for the afternoon.  I can change DDs bedsheets to her flannel set for when she's home for Thanksgiving.  And maybe wrap a couple more gifts to stay ahead of the holiday push.

I picked up a luggage scale at Target this morning.  I have a feeling Spirit will be a stickler for weight restrictions....    Almost time to put some clothes in the suitcase, and see if I can actually lift it, LOL!!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Robo56 said:


> Candy Castle
> 
> View attachment 621891
> 
> View attachment 621892
> 
> candy trip down memory lane
> View attachment 621893
> View attachment 621894
> 
> View attachment 621895
> 
> View attachment 621896
> 
> View attachment 621898
> 
> View attachment 621899


My wallet would take a huge beating from a place like this!!!   So cool!!!


----------



## J'aime Paris

Robo56 said:


> Christmas decorations
> 
> Nutcracker tree in kitchen
> View attachment 621864
> 
> Elf tree dining room
> View attachment 621865
> 
> Potter Tree formal living room
> View attachment 621866
> 
> Angel tree formal living room
> View attachment 621867
> 
> View attachment 621868
> 
> Entry Hall
> View attachment 621869
> 
> Dining room buffet
> View attachment 621870
> 
> Dining room
> View attachment 621871
> 
> Living room
> View attachment 621872
> 
> I love this mouse
> View attachment 621873


Your decorations should be featured on a show!!

Really beautiful!!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Love the sound of that chicken recipe...and 'faffy' is my new favorite word, lol!!  Love it!
> 
> Rainy Thursday, but should clear out by mid afternoon.  Bringing in much colder weather, with highs only in the 30s until sometime next week.  Good thing I'll miss most of it!
> 
> Weather in Orlando is going to be a bit cooler than average for the first few days, and then around average for the rest of my trip.  I feel like I will need shorts and pants, tshirts and sweatshirts.  This suitcase is gonna be heavy, lol!
> 
> Have a great Thursday!
> Going for that second cup of coffee this morning....
> Reminds me of a bday gift I'm currently using!
> View attachment 621805



I love that word! I use it too often apparently......lol.....

Also...might need to be a copycat.....love that mug!! Yes, we pack for all kinds of weather....and the reason we are glad to have 4 x 50lb luggage allowance lol....

Did I hear Creme Brulee???? Lush!!! 





keishashadow said:


> View attachment 621811
> starting to think it’s waaay too early but, the LR Xmas tree is going up momentarily so that GD can decorate it later
> 
> Her requested potato/cheese soup (not a fav here of cream soups in general) is in crockpot   Added sautéed celery, carrots & onions.  inspiration struck. Added a couple of TBsp of hidden valley dry ranch mix this go round to kick it up, we shall see.  Either quick stirfry or burger will be tossed at the mr
> 
> my dad was a decorated battleship’s gunner in WWII.  the mr enlisted out of high school during viet nam, served on a carrier  Have surely appreciated the VA benefits over the years!
> 
> Pants on is usually a good thing
> 
> Maybe but, had it hammered in my head growing up not to eat anything u find in wild jik ala ‘shrooms.  Rarely use mint, a little goes a very long way
> PS liking that




LOVE that meme!!! Ain`t it the truth.......

Nobody likes mint in this house in any shape or form......not even in a cocktail......always ask for no mint, same with cilantro......bleurgh......

Think I told you earlier, I admire your DH more and more....... 





macraven said:


> We have neighbors that have Christmas lights and decorations put up outside already..
> 
> Mr Mac asked last night, am I going to put our fake tree up this year since I have not done so in the past 3 years.
> 
> Told him I’ll think about it if one of our boys makes plans to come see us in December.
> And if they do, we won’t do Burger King for food Christmas Day
> I’ll cook that day
> 
> They / BG King, is the only place open the past three years for the 25th.
> Drive thru only
> 
> We don’t send out gifts to the sons and family but do a card with a check for Christmas in early December so they can buy what they want for their Christmas present.
> 
> Our sons have family and friends up north so they stay in their area
> It’s a long drive for them to come south
> 
> We might see one son sometime this December but it depends if they can get the days off work and it won’t be at Christmas but either before or after.
> Where they work does not close down for holidays
> It’s a 24/7 type of job for 3 of them
> 
> We won’t know their schedule until much later but hopefully will know their schedule early in December
> and I’ll know what size of bird I need to buy
> I don’t buy frozen, only fresh
> 
> it does not matter to us the date if any of the sons can come visit
> We are open to whatever few days they have available
> 
> If December does not work for them, I’m good with this month or January to see them!
> Can put the tree up any of those 3 months
> Can celebrate the holidays when they can come !



Oh I know you`ll love to see them anytime they visit mac.......it`s difficult when work invades family time. When we first left the country, we came back and celebrated it when we could.....usually early December or January....didn`t matter as long as we celebrated. 

Yep, tree can stay up long as you need it! 




Robo56 said:


> Here’s Halloween spread.
> 
> Dessert table
> View attachment 621850
> 
> View attachment 621851
> 
> View attachment 621852
> 
> View attachment 621853
> 
> View attachment 621854
> 
> Punch
> View attachment 621857
> 
> Chili station
> View attachment 621861
> 
> Veggies dip and fruit.
> View attachment 621858
> 
> Hot food.
> View attachment 621859



Thank you Robbie, yes the foot is back to normal now, as always these things take time, but I was lucky and healed quickly. Hope you get some relief soon, time to take it easy after all the decorating....your pictures are lovely as always, food looks amazing and no doubt all went down very well,  and interesting visit to the Santa Claus place, beautiful and some fascinating candy......lol......love me some Michael Myers!!! 

Those potato chips sound divine!!

I adore The Nutcracker.....an old classic and so enchanting. 

Keep well.......






Very full after dinner now. I got that recipe years ago, adapted it and omitted most of the original ingredients, especially potatoes......I think mine is better.......lol......

Got some more parcels coming tomorrow and I may or may not have ordered some more...enjoying this online shopping. But, plan to do some real shopping tomorrow for bits and pieces, I even have a list which is a start. 

Rain forecast tomorrow, but no plans to walk. Then hopefully get the bulk of my purchases wrapped. 

Lazy night ahead for us......


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> So if I get in my car now and drive north, will there be any food left by the time I get there
> 
> lol



Absolutely 




J'aime Paris said:


> OH. MY. HEAVENS!!!
> What's your address Robo? I'm jumping in the car!



There is always room at my table for the Sans family. Come on. 




J'aime Paris said:


> I picked up a luggage scale at Target this morning. I have a feeling Spirit will be a stickler for weight restrictions.... Almost time to put some clothes in the suitcase, and see if I can actually lift it, LOL!!



You would be surprised at how heavy the bag feels to pick up then when put on the scale you have a bit more poundage to pack. 

I try to edit (sometimes works sometimes not) when I pack and still have plenty in the suitcase. 

I marvel at people who walk in the Resort lobby with a very small rolling suitcase for a week.


----------



## Robo56

J'aime Paris said:


> I had never heard of The Ghost and Mr Chicken....looked it up. Don Knots was a funny guy!!



It’s a cute movie . I think you would like it.


----------



## schumigirl

Guilty as charged!!!







​


----------



## Robo56

J'aime Paris said:


> My wallet would take a huge beating from a place like this!!! So cool!!!



Mine kinda of did.....LOL




J'aime Paris said:


> Your decorations should be featured on a show!!



Thank You




schumigirl said:


> Thank you Robbie, yes the foot is back to normal now, as always these things take time, but I was lucky and healed quickly. Hope you get some relief soon, time to take it easy after all the decorating....your pictures are lovely as always, food looks amazing and no doubt all went down very well, and interesting visit to the Santa Claus place, beautiful and some fascinating candy......lol......love me some Michael Myers!!!



Thank you Carole. Glad to hear your foot is better. Halloween Party was nice and everyone enjoyed the food.

I know Mikey is your guy. Thought of you when I saw that at the Candy Castle. Couldn’t believe they had special Halloween themed candy.




schumigirl said:


> Those potato chips sound divine!!



They are delicious. It’s one of those heat building taste experiences. They are addictive.




schumigirl said:


> Guilty as charged!!!



Me too especially when packing my luggage and all my shopping when I leave. Most of the shopping is for Christmas....well most of it


----------



## soniam

Robo56 said:


> Not sure if I remember reading your birthday is this week or not, but wanted to make sure to wish you a happy birthday.
> 
> View attachment 621821
> 
> 
> 
> I had my both my knees replaced  a few years ago. The right knees hardware has been clicking a bit on and off. It’s a bit swollen. Left foot is  an issue too. Will just rest them a bit. If don’t improve will see the Orthopedic doc who did the surgery to check things out. The doc who  put in my knee joints used the ones that were being used in athletes at the time of my surgery. He said I should get 25 to 30 years out of them.
> 
> 
> Yes, celebrating and being comfortable in our skin is something to celebrate as women for sure.
> 
> 
> These Grippo barbecue chips are addictive and hot. I don’t eat them very often.
> 
> View attachment 621844



Thank you. It was Tuesday.

Oh gosh. Knee replacement sounds so scary. Knees are so important. I hope they get to feeling better without having to visit the doctor.

I have never had/heard of Grippos.

Your Halloween spread and xmas decorations look amazing! That town you visited is so cute.



J'aime Paris said:


> Have a super birthday Sonia!!!!
> View attachment 621880



Thank you. It was Tuesday.


----------



## macraven

Belated happy birthday Soniam

My memory is shot so can’t remember if I sent you birthday wishes or not

I’m covering my butt there …….

I never want to overlook if I missed a bd greeting to any of the homies here!


----------



## schumigirl

Belated  @soniam........

Hope you had a lovely day........


----------



## Charade67

We almost have front steps. Yay!! I think he will probably finish them tomorrow. 

I am looking forward to a quiet weekend. Dh will spend most of Saturday in a theater rehearsal, so I don't have to put up with college football for most of the day.  I have no plans for the weekend with the exception of taking B to dinner on Sunday. 



Lynne G said:


> Hope work goes fast and not bored.


I started working on the therapists schedules for next year. Not bored, but it does get frustrating at times. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Oh, love that purse! I'm sure B will too!!


I think it's perfect for her. It's her favorite color and HP, but not overtly HP. 



Robo56 said:


> My hubby kinda of threw up his hands many moons ago on the Halloween and Christmas decoration schedules. I usually have Halloween up by first week of September and Christmas first week November. He is really sweet. After I get decorations up he will go around and look at them and tell me he likes them.


Can you come over and decorate for me? I actually don't know when or if we will be able to put up Christmas decorations. It all depends on when we can get the new floor installed 



Robo56 said:


> I bought the Hipster with Hogwarts on it and the Hedwig change purse.


 I wish that pattern came in the little Hipster. I'm afraid the bag might be a little bigger than what B wants. 



macraven said:


> Our sons have family and friends up north so they stay in their area
> It’s a long drive for them to come south
> 
> We might see one son sometime this December but it depends if they can get the days off work and it won’t be at Christmas but either before or after.


I hope they are all able to come visit soon. 



Robo56 said:


> Here’s Halloween spread.


 That is awesome. 



Robo56 said:


> Christmas decorations


They are all so beautiful. I wish I had your decorating skills. 



J'aime Paris said:


> I picked up a luggage scale at Target this morning.


 That was one of the best little investments we made. 

Happy belated birthday to Soniam.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> I love that word! I use it too often apparently......lol.....
> 
> Also...might need to be a copycat.....love that mug!! Yes, we pack for all kinds of weather....and the reason we are glad to have 4 x 50lb luggage allowance lol....
> 
> Did I hear Creme Brulee???? Lush!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE that meme!!! Ain`t it the truth.......
> 
> Nobody likes mint in this house in any shape or form......not even in a cocktail......always ask for no mint, same with cilantro......bleurgh......
> 
> Think I told you earlier, I admire your DH more and more.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know you`ll love to see them anytime they visit mac.......it`s difficult when work invades family time. When we first left the country, we came back and celebrated it when we could.....usually early December or January....didn`t matter as long as we celebrated.
> 
> Yep, tree can stay up long as you need it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Robbie, yes the foot is back to normal now, as always these things take time, but I was lucky and healed quickly. Hope you get some relief soon, time to take it easy after all the decorating....your pictures are lovely as always, food looks amazing and no doubt all went down very well,  and interesting visit to the Santa Claus place, beautiful and some fascinating candy......lol......love me some Michael Myers!!!
> 
> Those potato chips sound divine!!
> 
> I adore The Nutcracker.....an old classic and so enchanting.
> 
> Keep well.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very full after dinner now. I got that recipe years ago, adapted it and omitted most of the original ingredients, especially potatoes......I think mine is better.......lol......
> 
> Got some more parcels coming tomorrow and I may or may not have ordered some more...enjoying this online shopping. But, plan to do some real shopping tomorrow for bits and pieces, I even have a list which is a start.
> 
> Rain forecast tomorrow, but no plans to walk. Then hopefully get the bulk of my purchases wrapped.
> 
> Lazy night ahead for us......


No mint, not even in a fresh mojito??  Lol!





Robo56 said:


> Absolutely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is always room at my table for the Sans family. Come on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would be surprised at how heavy the bag feels to pick up then when put on the scale you have a bit more poundage to pack.
> 
> I try to edit (sometimes works sometimes not) when I pack and still have plenty in the suitcase.
> 
> I marvel at people who walk in the Resort lobby with a very small rolling suitcase for a week.


I'm just under 45 pounds.....I still have 5 to go!!
Maybe I should save the 5 pounds for souvenirs....

Yes, I could never make do with a carryon size for vacation.
Maybe at the beach, if all I needed was swimsuits and flip flops.... maybe.




soniam said:


> Thank you. It was Tuesday.
> 
> Oh gosh. Knee replacement sounds so scary. Knees are so important. I hope they get to feeling better without having to visit the doctor.
> 
> I have never had/heard of Grippos.
> 
> Your Halloween spread and xmas decorations look amazing! That town you visited is so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. It was Tuesday.


I hope you had a really nice birthday and did something nice with family


----------



## soniam

J'aime Paris said:


> No mint, not even in a fresh mojito??  Lol!
> View attachment 621922
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just under 45 pounds.....I still have 5 to go!!
> Maybe I should save the 5 pounds for souvenirs....
> 
> Yes, I could never make do with a carryon size for vacation.
> Maybe at the beach, if all I needed was swimsuits and flip flops.... maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you had a really nice birthday and did something nice with family


Thanks. It was pretty low key since it was a weekday. We just went to dinner at a nice restaurant.


----------



## Metro West

Happy Birthday Sonia! Sorry I'm a bit late.


----------



## soniam

Metro West said:


> Happy Birthday Sonia! Sorry I'm a bit late.



Thank you. No problem. I didn't really advertise it.


----------



## Charade67

I have a sad girl tonight. Y’all remember the movie Dolphin Tale? B was so fascinated with it, so we made a trip to Clearwater Marine Aquarium back in 2013 so she could see Winter. We spent several hours there talking to employees and volunteers. B was just soaking it all in. Well, tonight we learned that Winter the dolphin has died. She had some type of gastrointestinal illness. B has already set up a Facebook birthday fundraiser for CMA in memory of Winter.
I rarely post family photos, but here is one of B holding one of Winter’s tails.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> No mint, not even in a fresh mojito??  Lol!
> View attachment 621922
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just under 45 pounds.....I still have 5 to go!!
> Maybe I should save the 5 pounds for souvenirs....
> 
> Yes, I could never make do with a carryon size for vacation.
> Maybe at the beach, if all I needed was swimsuits and flip flops.... maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you had a really nice birthday and did something nice with family



Especially in Mojitos!! Any cocktail at all, it completely ruins the taste of any drink for me, so always ask for it without. Only once in Paris did a bartender try to be very superior and aloof and tried to explain to "Madame" why he thought I should have the mint included in whatever drink I was ordering.  "Madame" assure him his tip would very much depend on if I liked it or not......he understood that ok. He was one of those who seemed to have a superiority complex....whereas most if not all bar staff tend to be amazing! There`s always one. 

Have the best time Lori.......I wish I could underpack.....never quite got that skill at all......my mum, packed for 18 nights when we went to NY a couple of years ago with the smallest suitcase I have ever seen.......don`t think she had the same outfit on twice! I decided it`s because she is a tiny little thing......has to be a reason right.......lol.......





I think I woke up last night every hour on the hour......not sure why as I was tired, I think it was a little hot, but the wind was howling again so didn`t open the windows, did I mention I am sick of the wild winds we have been having.

Off out early to shop this morning, got my list in order of stores we`re visiting and I`m sure we`ll be finished before the crowds get there, it`s still quite early in the month so shouldn`t be too busy anyway. But, it should just be about Christmassy enough as we are now starting to see decorations going up in stores and saw our first Christmas tree in a home yesterday.

Chicken noodle soup for lunch today, boiled up the chicken to make the stock last night and going to buy a bread this morning as there`s a bakery we pass on the way to the outlet centre we love, so always pick something up from there. No idea on dinner, might be fish. 


























Have the best Friday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah fish or no meat Friday is popular with many soon enough.  Yeah, you have been having wild winds lately, Schumi.  Chicken noodle soup was what we had for dinner last night.  After a mid afternoon lunch of a bacon cheeseburger and lots of chips, and well, I was not in the mood for anything heavy for dinner.  And usually we too have bread with our soup, little one and I just had some kettle chips, and ended with some ice cream for dessert.  Hope your shopping was successful.  I did some shopping yesterday, and the line to checkout was very long.  Seems many are trying to get people in earlier than that Black Friday start of holiday hours open.  And people have responded.  The parking lots were full.  But was happy that our late lunch was the perfect time, as we were seated quickly and not too long a wait for the food. Had a nice wait staff member too.  Yeah, not nice when the ingredient you don’t want in the drink or food is in there anyway.  I agree, it spoils the taste of that item.  

But as I’m up the ever so early morning. A happy it’s a Friday has been in my thoughts as soon as I woke up. Yay, Friday here. And a little shorter day, as I work all week, to have an hour shorter, and longer lunchtime, Friday. Woot!

And so, that low weather system has decided the sea is no longer the place to be, and has arrive in the wee hours and gave us rain in the overnight. And drizzling now. But happy this low weather rain bringer will not be around for long, as the cold weather high is pushing into our area, and will chase those rain filled clouds away, and a glorious sunshine afternoon will be had. And with that rain and sun, the high temp will still be in the 60’s. 63 the high. But as a cold high weather system will set up here for a few days, yeah, tomorrow’s high is 56. Cooler temps. 49 to be the highs for Sunday, Monday and Tuesday. But even with those lower temps, the sunshine will be abundant.

Yay, heading towards that Thursday when a food coma is remedied by that big shopping day Friday. Lots of walking and standing in lines.  I’m going to work a few hours, as in years past I was a Black Friday shopper.  Last couple, did some later in the day, as did work a few hours, but was not going to buy much, more was to just see what was happening, and enjoy lunch out. That will be my plan this year.  Will go out Friday, but there is not much I need.  I much prefer after that Friday, the stores tend to be open even earlier, and then that’s when I go shopping.  As soon as they open.  I find the first hour or a bit less, are the least crowded.  That, and being quick with selections, then small lines to checkout.

Ooh, we are still in November, and I’m still enjoying some tea this morning.  And it’s. Friday.  Yay! Yay!  Yay!

That most fabulous Friday homies.  ️


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah fish or no meat Friday is popular with many soon enough.  Yeah, you have been having wild winds lately, Schumi.  Chicken noodle soup was what we had for dinner last night.



What a coincidence. 

No soup in the end, meeting up with some friends now for lunch, and no such thing as no meat Friday for us....





Had to pop home to get changed. Met some friends shopping and decided to meet for lunch as we hadn`t seen them for a while.....

Succesful morning shopping, managed to get what I wanted and some more on top. Wanted a light casual but dressy item to wear with several dresses...found the perfect one, not the bolero style I wanted but it`ll be fine.

Excited to go to lunch, new restaurant we haven`t been to before. 

Time to get a wiggle on.......


----------



## Lynne G

Enjoy your lunch out, Schumi.  How nice to catch up with friends.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Charade67 said:


> I have a sad girl tonight. Y’all remember the movie Dolphin Tale? B was so fascinated with it, so we made a trip to Clearwater Marine Aquarium back in 2013 so she could see Winter. We spent several hours there talking to employees and volunteers. B was just soaking it all in. Well, tonight we learned that Winter the dolphin has died. She had some type of gastrointestinal illness. B has already set up a Facebook birthday fundraiser for CMA in memory of Winter.
> I rarely post family photos, but here is one of B holding one of Winter’s tails.
> 
> View attachment 622068


I had read about Winter being critically ill yesterday.  How sad!
Your DD will have such special memories of that trip....thanks for sharing...




schumigirl said:


> Especially in Mojitos!! Any cocktail at all, it completely ruins the taste of any drink for me, so always ask for it without. Only once in Paris did a bartender try to be very superior and aloof and tried to explain to "Madame" why he thought I should have the mint included in whatever drink I was ordering.  "Madame" assure him his tip would very much depend on if I liked it or not......he understood that ok. He was one of those who seemed to have a superiority complex....whereas most if not all bar staff tend to be amazing! There`s always one.
> 
> Have the best time Lori.......I wish I could underpack.....never quite got that skill at all......my mum, packed for 18 nights when we went to NY a couple of years ago with the smallest suitcase I have ever seen.......don`t think she had the same outfit on twice! I decided it`s because she is a tiny little thing......has to be a reason right.......lol.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I woke up last night every hour on the hour......not sure why as I was tired, I think it was a little hot, but the wind was howling again so didn`t open the windows, did I mention I am sick of the wild winds we have been having.
> 
> Off out early to shop this morning, got my list in order of stores we`re visiting and I`m sure we`ll be finished before the crowds get there, it`s still quite early in the month so shouldn`t be too busy anyway. But, it should just be about Christmassy enough as we are now starting to see decorations going up in stores and saw our first Christmas tree in a home yesterday.
> 
> Chicken noodle soup for lunch today, boiled up the chicken to make the stock last night and going to buy a bread this morning as there`s a bakery we pass on the way to the outlet centre we love, so always pick something up from there. No idea on dinner, might be fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have the best Friday ​


I'm still rearranging the suitcase, but am determined to stay just under 45 pounds.  Need that souvenir room, lol!  I'm keeping my backpack light, in case that needs to be filled for the trip home.

Always nice to meet up with friends for lunch!!  Have a great time!



Lynne G said:


> Ah fish or no meat Friday is popular with many soon enough.  Yeah, you have been having wild winds lately, Schumi.  Chicken noodle soup was what we had for dinner last night.  After a mid afternoon lunch of a bacon cheeseburger and lots of chips, and well, I was not in the mood for anything heavy for dinner.  And usually we too have bread with our soup, little one and I just had some kettle chips, and ended with some ice cream for dessert.  Hope your shopping was successful.  I did some shopping yesterday, and the line to checkout was very long.  Seems many are trying to get people in earlier than that Black Friday start of holiday hours open.  And people have responded.  The parking lots were full.  But was happy that our late lunch was the perfect time, as we were seated quickly and not too long a wait for the food. Had a nice wait staff member too.  Yeah, not nice when the ingredient you don’t want in the drink or food is in there anyway.  I agree, it spoils the taste of that item.
> 
> But as I’m up the ever so early morning. A happy it’s a Friday has been in my thoughts as soon as I woke up. Yay, Friday here. And a little shorter day, as I work all week, to have an hour shorter, and longer lunchtime, Friday. Woot!
> 
> And so, that low weather system has decided the sea is no longer the place to be, and has arrive in the wee hours and gave us rain in the overnight. And drizzling now. But happy this low weather rain bringer will not be around for long, as the cold weather high is pushing into our area, and will chase those rain filled clouds away, and a glorious sunshine afternoon will be had. And with that rain and sun, the high temp will still be in the 60’s. 63 the high. But as a cold high weather system will set up here for a few days, yeah, tomorrow’s high is 56. Cooler temps. 49 to be the highs for Sunday, Monday and Tuesday. But even with those lower temps, the sunshine will be abundant.
> 
> Yay, heading towards that Thursday when a food coma is remedied by that big shopping day Friday. Lots of walking and standing in lines.  I’m going to work a few hours, as in years past I was a Black Friday shopper.  Last couple, did some later in the day, as did work a few hours, but was not going to buy much, more was to just see what was happening, and enjoy lunch out. That will be my plan this year.  Will go out Friday, but there is not much I need.  I much prefer after that Friday, the stores tend to be open even earlier, and then that’s when I go shopping.  As soon as they open.  I find the first hour or a bit less, are the least crowded.  That, and being quick with selections, then small lines to checkout.
> 
> Ooh, we are still in November, and I’m still enjoying some tea this morning.  And it’s. Friday.  Yay! Yay!  Yay!
> 
> That most fabulous Friday homies.


I have also noticed an uptick of people at the stores.  
Enjoy your teas and FriYay!!









Busy Friday for me!  We are having someone come over to look at DDs bathroom this morning.  We had 3 of our 4 bathrooms redone in 2019-early 2020.  Then it all stopped.
Well, it's finally back on!  We won't start until after the holidays, since it's a total remodel, but at least it is happening!


I also need to trek up to the lake house today to drop off the rest of our patio cushions.  Couldn't fit them all in one trip, and I don't want them taking up space around here.  We have a crew for Thanksgiving, so all areas will be used.

Then, I need to run to the meat market.  DH ordered another half cow and its ready to be picked up.  We did this early 2020, and split it with one of DHs co-workers.  Just so happens its ready Today.....when I'm trying to pack....and do a million other things...LOL!  
My vehicle is jam packed with cushions and coolers!!!

And to make my day more interesting, it should begin snowing in about 2 hours!!
I don't like driving in the first few snowfalls of the year....it seems that everyone forgets HOW to drive in the snow, and accidents are a plenty.  Ugh!

Well, I'd better scoot!  My hair is still wet and the contractor will be here in 20 minutes!
Happy Friday!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday. We are having a gorgeous day here. Sunny and mid 50's. 

I went to Hobby Lobby this morning to pick up dh's framed t-shirt. Now I just need a place to hide it until Christmas. 



schumigirl said:


> Especially in Mojitos!! Any cocktail at all, it completely ruins the taste of any drink for me, so always ask for it without. Only once in Paris did a bartender try to be very superior and aloof and tried to explain to "Madame" why he thought I should have the mint included in whatever drink I was ordering. "Madame" assure him his tip would very much depend on if I liked it or not......he understood that ok. He was one of those who seemed to have a superiority complex....whereas most if not all bar staff tend to be amazing! There`s always one.


 I never understood people who try to convince you to eat something you don't like. I don't like nuts in desserts, but once had a coworker insist that I had to put them in a recipe she gave me.  She said, "You can't even taste them." My response was, "Then it won't matter if I leave them out."



Lynne G said:


> Yay, heading towards that Thursday when a food coma is remedied by that big shopping day Friday.


 No Friday shopping for me.  Too many years of working retail put an end to that.  



J'aime Paris said:


> Busy Friday for me! We are having someone come over to look at DDs bathroom this morning. We had 3 of our 4 bathrooms redone in 2019-early 2020. Then it all stopped.
> Well, it's finally back on! We won't start until after the holidays, since it's a total remodel, but at least it is happening!


Good luck with the home improvement. We are finally starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel. 

I guess I should start doing something productive today.  I think I will start with laundry.


----------



## Lynne G

Nice DH’s present is ready, Charade.  Yes, was sad to hear that dolphin’s passing.  Yay for all the home upgrades you’ve been doing.  Eh, laundry.  That will be tomorrow’s work.  

Ack, Paris, you have so much going on before you leave. Hope snow holds off when you are out and about. Oh, been known to have ice in my hair, as I always let it air dry.

DH shut the door a few minutes before a loud downpour occurred. He had a very wet drive to the produce store. But at least the rain made the lines not as long, as they usually are on a Friday.

Hoping the inch or so rain that will be the total, stops before I do my lunchtime walk.  My sunglasses are at the ready.


----------



## Charade67

So, B's birthday is on Sunday. I ordered her a cupcake bouquet to be delivered to her at school as a surprise. A local woman makes these. This looks too good to eat.


----------



## Metro West

Good morning folks...just saying hello from my office off of Turkey Lake Road. Today is Italian night so I'll order something for dinner tonight as I always do on Fridays. We also get paid tomorrow....WOO-HOO and our holiday bonus is included. So I'll hit the outlet stores next week for some new clothes. Any big plans for anyone? Universal starts their holiday festivities this weekend...I think I'll run over next weekend. 

I hope everyone has a nice day!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh my goodness those cupcakes do look too pretty to eat.  Sweet of you to send to B for her birthday, Charade.  An early happy birthday to her.  

Yay for Metro having a bonus payday this week.  Do pop over to the parks.  I love to see the park with the holiday decor and wander around the store they decorate for different times of the year.  The holiday one this year looks awesome.  And final yay for some new clothes shopping.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I had read about Winter being critically ill yesterday.  How sad!
> Your DD will have such special memories of that trip....thanks for sharing...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still rearranging the suitcase, but am determined to stay just under 45 pounds.  Need that souvenir room, lol!  I'm keeping my backpack light, in case that needs to be filled for the trip home.
> 
> Always nice to meet up with friends for lunch!!  Have a great time!
> 
> 
> I have also noticed an uptick of people at the stores.
> Enjoy your teas and FriYay!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busy Friday for me!  We are having someone come over to look at DDs bathroom this morning.  We had 3 of our 4 bathrooms redone in 2019-early 2020.  Then it all stopped.
> Well, it's finally back on!  We won't start until after the holidays, since it's a total remodel, but at least it is happening!
> 
> 
> I also need to trek up to the lake house today to drop off the rest of our patio cushions.  Couldn't fit them all in one trip, and I don't want them taking up space around here.  We have a crew for Thanksgiving, so all areas will be used.
> 
> Then, I need to run to the meat market.  DH ordered another half cow and its ready to be picked up.  We did this early 2020, and split it with one of DHs co-workers.  Just so happens its ready Today.....when I'm trying to pack....and do a million other things...LOL!
> My vehicle is jam packed with cushions and coolers!!!
> 
> And to make my day more interesting, it should begin snowing in about 2 hours!!
> I don't like driving in the first few snowfalls of the year....it seems that everyone forgets HOW to drive in the snow, and accidents are a plenty.  Ugh!
> 
> Well, I'd better scoot!  My hair is still wet and the contractor will be here in 20 minutes!
> Happy Friday!!!!



Thanks Lori.....we did have a lovely time. 

We got 3 of our bathrooms replaced while we were away on trips.....lol......we trust the guy implicitly and left him to it, Kyle was there at night to skype us updates, but it was wonderful missing all the hassle!! We`d do it again in a heartbeat.......

No snow!!! 

I never feel quite ready for the day until my hair has been blow dried and straightened....then I can face anything! 





Charade67 said:


> Happy Friday. We are having a gorgeous day here. Sunny and mid 50's.
> 
> I went to Hobby Lobby this morning to pick up dh's framed t-shirt. Now I just need a place to hide it until Christmas.
> 
> I never understood people who try to convince you to eat something you don't like. I don`t like nuts in desserts, but once had a coworker insist that I had to put them in a recipe she gave me.  She said, "You can't even taste them." My response was, "Then it won't matter if I leave them out."
> 
> No Friday shopping for me.  Too many years of working retail put an end to that.
> 
> 
> Good luck with the home improvement. We are finally starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> I guess I should start doing something productive today.  I think I will start with laundry.



Nice answer Charade.

Yes, who cares what someone else likes or doesn`t like. We were chatting in the village butcher one day to a few folks, I mentioned I was cooking fish for dinner that  night and one of the ladies sniped she didn`t like fish....told her it was a good job she wasn`t invited then! She never commented again. 





Charade67 said:


> So, B's birthday is on Sunday. I ordered her a cupcake bouquet to be delivered to her at school as a surprise. A local woman makes these. This looks too good to eat.
> 
> View attachment 622193



That is beautiful. 




Metro West said:


> Good morning folks...just saying hello from my office off of Turkey Lake Road. Today is Italian night so I'll order something for dinner tonight as I always do on Fridays. We also get paid tomorrow....WOO-HOO and our holiday bonus is included. So I'll hit the outlet stores next week for some new clothes. Any big plans for anyone? Universal starts their holiday festivities this weekend...I think I'll run over next weekend.
> 
> I hope everyone has a nice day!




No big plans here strangely, this is the time of year parties and get togethers usually start up, think everyone is still being cautious to a certain degree. 

Nice on the holiday bonus.....look forward to hearing your views on the holiday stuff at Universal. And happy new clothes shopping.......





Enjoyed a very nice lunch with friends, I`m not sure we`d go back to the same place for lunch, but it was decent food, just lacked a little atmosphere as there were only three other tables in. I think dinner will be better. 

So, only had scones with a pot of tea a little time ago, no room for dinner tonight. 

Planning to get the big screen up tonight and watch another PoTC movie.......might make up a pitcher of something nice, fruity and alcoholic.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> No big plans here strangely, this is the time of year parties and get togethers usually start up, think everyone is still being cautious to a certain degree. Nice on the holiday bonus.....look forward to hearing your views on the holiday stuff at Universal. And happy new clothes shopping.......


 Yeah...love the holiday parties although they aren't as nice as the ones of yesteryear....but still nice to see friends and family.



Charade67 said:


> So, B's birthday is on Sunday. I ordered her a cupcake bouquet to be delivered to her at school as a surprise. A local woman makes these. This looks too good to eat.
> 
> View attachment 622193


 Those cupcakes look heavenly and almost too good to eat.



Lynne G said:


> Yay for Metro having a bonus payday this week.  Do pop over to the parks.  I love to see the park with the holiday decor and wander around the store they decorate for different times of the year.  The holiday one this year looks awesome.  And final yay for some new clothes shopping.


 I love the outlets but you know what? I rarely go clothes shopping so I don't think about it. DOH!


----------



## Charade67

Our new steps are complete minus the stain. Before and after pictures.






Now we just need our floor,


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> I never understood people who try to convince you to eat something you don't like. I don't like nuts in desserts, but once had a coworker insist that I had to put them in a recipe she gave me.  She said, "You can't even taste them." My response was, "Then it won't matter if I leave them out."



Amen! I don't know why people keep insisting that I try ham. I know what I like and what I don't like. Why do they care  



Metro West said:


> Good morning folks...just saying hello from my office off of Turkey Lake Road. Today is Italian night so I'll order something for dinner tonight as I always do on Fridays. We also get paid tomorrow....WOO-HOO and our holiday bonus is included. So I'll hit the outlet stores next week for some new clothes. Any big plans for anyone? Universal starts their holiday festivities this weekend...I think I'll run over next weekend.



We will be in the parks next weekend. Looking forward to the holiday stuff!

@Charade67 So sorry your daughter is sad. Are the cupcakes for her birthday? Hopefully, they cheer her up. They are beautiful.

@J'aime Paris When I was working, people would all of a sudden want everything from before or start mucking with my stuff right before I went on vacation. It was very stressful. Glad that's over. Although now, I create stuff to get done before vacation Hope everything goes smoothly. Just keep saying, "Vacation, Vacation, Vacation".

Had to order a new hand blender. The attachment on mine is breaking. I think I can use the whisk attachment instead for my butter tea in the mornings (it's weird. don't ask). It's still under warranty, but I suspect it's going to take forever to get the attachment replaced. Plus, it was only $30. So, new one is on it's way; different brand. Hopefully, the attachment gets replaced, then I will have a backup. Lots and lots of packing this weekend.


----------



## J'aime Paris

Charade67 said:


> Happy Friday. We are having a gorgeous day here. Sunny and mid 50's.
> 
> I went to Hobby Lobby this morning to pick up dh's framed t-shirt. Now I just need a place to hide it until Christmas.
> 
> I never understood people who try to convince you to eat something you don't like. I don't like nuts in desserts, but once had a coworker insist that I had to put them in a recipe she gave me.  She said, "You can't even taste them." My response was, "Then it won't matter if I leave them out."
> 
> No Friday shopping for me.  Too many years of working retail put an end to that.
> 
> 
> Good luck with the home improvement. We are finally starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> I guess I should start doing something productive today.  I think I will start with laundry.


I have one of DHs gifts hidden under the bed in the guest room.  He never goes in there.
I'm sure your DH will love the thought you put into this!



Lynne G said:


> Nice DH’s present is ready, Charade.  Yes, was sad to hear that dolphin’s passing.  Yay for all the home upgrades you’ve been doing.  Eh, laundry.  That will be tomorrow’s work.
> 
> Ack, Paris, you have so much going on before you leave. Hope snow holds off when you are out and about. Oh, been known to have ice in my hair, as I always let it air dry.
> 
> DH shut the door a few minutes before a loud downpour occurred. He had a very wet drive to the produce store. But at least the rain made the lines not as long, as they usually are on a Friday.
> 
> Hoping the inch or so rain that will be the total, stops before I do my lunchtime walk.  My sunglasses are at the ready.


No such luck avoiding the snow...
But I hope you were able to get your walk in!!



Charade67 said:


> So, B's birthday is on Sunday. I ordered her a cupcake bouquet to be delivered to her at school as a surprise. A local woman makes these. This looks too good to eat.
> 
> View attachment 622193


WOW!  Looks too good to eat, lol!
Very talented person who makes those!



schumigirl said:


> Thanks Lori.....we did have a lovely time.
> 
> We got 3 of our bathrooms replaced while we were away on trips.....lol......we trust the guy implicitly and left him to it, Kyle was there at night to skype us updates, but it was wonderful missing all the hassle!! We`d do it again in a heartbeat.......
> 
> No snow!!!
> 
> I never feel quite ready for the day until my hair has been blow dried and straightened....then I can face anything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice answer Charade.
> 
> Yes, who cares what someone else likes or doesn`t like. We were chatting in the village butcher one day to a few folks, I mentioned I was cooking fish for dinner that  night and one of the ladies sniped she didn`t like fish....told her it was a good job she wasn`t invited then! She never commented again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No big plans here strangely, this is the time of year parties and get togethers usually start up, think everyone is still being cautious to a certain degree.
> 
> Nice on the holiday bonus.....look forward to hearing your views on the holiday stuff at Universal. And happy new clothes shopping.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoyed a very nice lunch with friends, I`m not sure we`d go back to the same place for lunch, but it was decent food, just lacked a little atmosphere as there were only three other tables in. I think dinner will be better.
> 
> So, only had scones with a pot of tea a little time ago, no room for dinner tonight.
> 
> Planning to get the big screen up tonight and watch another PoTC movie.......might make up a pitcher of something nice, fruity and alcoholic.


PoTC is best enjoyed on your biggest screen, with a dram of rum, lol!!!
Cheers and relaxation!




Charade67 said:


> Our new steps are complete minus the stain. Before and after pictures.
> 
> View attachment 622267View attachment 622269
> 
> View attachment 622270View attachment 622271
> 
> 
> Now we just need our floor,


Very nicely done!  








Ack!  I encountered almost every weather type but a tornado today!  It was sunny, windy, cloudy, snow, sleet, dark, raining, blizzard, etc.   We had some very weird bands moving through....and the temperature was just above freezing....makes for some interesting driving conditions!

The half cow is home, safe and sound.  I got such a workout by loading and unloading all of it myself.  It's now up to DH to "split" it into our 1/4 and his coworkers 1/4.  

It now looks as though the weather warmed up a few degrees for our trip, yeah!  Now I need to pull a few things out of my suitcase, and add a couple others.  Maybe I'll just pull the extra clothes, and buy anything I may need.  
That seems simpler at this point, lol!

I've checked in for my flight and pre-checked into the Hard Rock as well.


----------



## J'aime Paris

soniam said:


> Amen! I don't know why people keep insisting that I try ham. I know what I like and what I don't like. Why do they care
> 
> 
> 
> We will be in the parks next weekend. Looking forward to the holiday stuff!
> 
> @Charade67 So sorry your daughter is sad. Are the cupcakes for her birthday? Hopefully, they cheer her up. They are beautiful.
> 
> @J'aime Paris When I was working, people would all of a sudden want everything from before or start mucking with my stuff right before I went on vacation. It was very stressful. Glad that's over. Although now, I create stuff to get done before vacation Hope everything goes smoothly. Just keep saying, "Vacation, Vacation, Vacation".
> 
> Had to order a new hand blender. The attachment on mine is breaking. I think I can use the whisk attachment instead for my butter tea in the mornings (it's weird. don't ask). It's still under warranty, but I suspect it's going to take forever to get the attachment replaced. Plus, it was only $30. So, new one is on it's way; different brand. Hopefully, the attachment gets replaced, then I will have a backup. Lots and lots of packing this weekend.


Happy Packing Sonia!  And safe travels!
Can't wait for our meet up with Bobbie!!


----------



## Lynne G

Happy packing Son and Paris. 

Quiet night, though just after dinner think it was a three alarm fire, as we saw and heard more than three fire trucks go by our street. Lots of sirens in the distance. May listen to local news tonight to see what was on fire or needed such a big response.

Ack to not finding what you want.  Little one likes Target frozen pasta.  Nary was found at the one near us.  But to be fair, that one was not well stocked even before the virus and current supply issues.  So we ended up with an online Snap order.  They usually are a quick ready, so we went and got there 10 minutes later.  Must be the night, as that Snap’s internet was down for a few minutes. They did not even know it was down until we asked where our order was.  Oops, apparently they not only missed ours, but missed over 25 other online orders.  The manager was wondering why it was so quiet.  They were nice, though, as we were waiting, gave us drinks, and made the order right up. Hit the spot and some leftover for older one when he comes home from his late night work shift. 

Ah, alarm shut off. I know I’ll be up early anyway, but still nice to not have to move fast. Little one wants to go to that huge mall, as hoping the decorations are around, as the medium mall up the street from us has a very pretty tree and so decorated place awaiting Santa’s arrival. Think Mondays will be pet with Santa time, so we will surely try to go on a Monday to see the dogs and other waiting to have their picture with Santa. And a hehe memory, when older one was a toddler, he was terrified of Santa. We used to wave to him from the floor above.

Ever that time for evening tea. House feels a little cool.

May all have sweet dreams and a good night sleep. Schumi, hope you have a most restful sleep tonight.


----------



## Monykalyn

Quick drop in Hope all are doing well! Quick browse shows some and yay! For vacation times I missed.
 Insanely busy between work, boys band schedule (play is next week already OMG)-oh and we started remodeling-nothing like redoing fireplace and floors right before thanksgiving right? Which I am hosting. Apparently the product we are using is now discontinued so drove all over state a couple weeks ago to get product, didn’t get enough adhesive but after intense internet searching found last bucket in our area of state yesterday. Guys come to rip up carpet and start wood floor installation Monday. Have hardware to install on cabinets in kitchen, replaced the uglylights in entry way and kitchen, new Window treatments too.
Oh and we have another dog -hubs oldest dtr in Florida got a new dog around a year ago. Turns out grandson is allergic, after trying everything they had to make decision to regime her, so we took her-year old, sweet sweet dog but of agreed that is independent and won’t listen even if trained. It’s like having 2 set of twin boys around with the wrestling and racing through house. Chickens have been confined to their area of yard as new dog Nala thinks they are there to play, so they haven’t been able to roam.
Hubs SERTOMA club major fundraiser was last weekend too- glad to have that back! 15 hours between Friday night and Saturday-for first time ever we came home after cleanup instead of going out-officially in the old timers club lol!
IOW-life is back to chaos uncontrolled AndUniversal keeps sending things about holidays back…and it’s all I can do to not book a quick weekend trip…must resist, although my SW flight home from cruise in January dropped in half so do have flight credit now…nooo must resist!  Next year is our usual ‘on’ for a holiday Orlando trip,
It seems a looonng time ago from HHN! Flurries (brief) tonight when I went to close chickens. I despise winter so why I am thinking of warmer weather.

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Metro West

Carole...I decided to pull out some of my 12" vinyl records and of course these are all dance/club versions.
See if you remember any of these...

Election Day - Arcadia
Sendin' All My Love - The Jets
Jealousy - Adventures of Stevie V.
Deee-Lite - Groove is in the Heart
Some Kind of Lover - Jody Watley

Just a few I was listening to tonight.

You can look any of these up on YouTube...just make sure you play the remix versions.


----------



## Charade67

MonyK you’re getting a new floor on Monday? I am so jealous. We have been waiting since the end of July for ours.


----------



## soniam

Metro West said:


> Carole...I decided to pull out some of my 12" vinyl records and of course these are all dance/club versions.
> See if you remember any of these...
> 
> Election Day - Arcadia
> Sendin' All My Love - The Jets
> Jealousy - Adventures of Stevie V.
> Deee-Lite - Groove is in the Heart
> Some Kind of Lover - Jody Watley
> 
> Just a few I was listening to tonight.
> 
> You can look any of these up on YouTube...just make sure you play the remix versions.



I'm an old Duran Duran and derivatives fans. I always like Election Day. Love Deee-Lite too. Reminds me of clubbing before I left for college.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> I have one of DHs gifts hidden under the bed in the guest room.  He never goes in there.
> I'm sure your DH will love the thought you put into this!
> 
> 
> No such luck avoiding the snow...
> But I hope you were able to get your walk in!!
> 
> 
> WOW!  Looks too good to eat, lol!
> Very talented person who makes those!
> 
> 
> PoTC is best enjoyed on your biggest screen, with a dram of rum, lol!!!
> Cheers and relaxation!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nicely done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ack!  I encountered almost every weather type but a tornado today!  It was sunny, windy, cloudy, snow, sleet, dark, raining, blizzard, etc.   We had some very weird bands moving through....and the temperature was just above freezing....makes for some interesting driving conditions!
> 
> The half cow is home, safe and sound.  I got such a workout by loading and unloading all of it myself.  It's now up to DH to "split" it into our 1/4 and his coworkers 1/4.
> 
> It now looks as though the weather warmed up a few degrees for our trip, yeah!  Now I need to pull a few things out of my suitcase, and add a couple others.  Maybe I'll just pull the extra clothes, and buy anything I may need.
> That seems simpler at this point, lol!
> 
> I've checked in for my flight and pre-checked into the Hard Rock as well.
> 
> View attachment 622276




That is some weird weather Lori!!! Yes, you`ll be glad to get away into the sushine.......

Have a wonderful trip, I know you will of course, and safe travels today.......












Metro West said:


> Carole...I decided to pull out some of my 12" vinyl records and of course these are all dance/club versions.
> See if you remember any of these...
> 
> Election Day - Arcadia
> Sendin' All My Love - The Jets
> Jealousy - Adventures of Stevie V.
> Deee-Lite - Groove is in the Heart
> Some Kind of Lover - Jody Watley
> 
> Just a few I was listening to tonight.
> 
> You can look any of these up on YouTube...just make sure you play the remix versions.



Didn`t remember The Jets or the Jealousy one, but the others yep! 

I loved all the New Romantic stuff, Gary Numan, Human League were a big favourite, loved Phil Oakey`s lop sided hair style, Madonna (of course) and so many more....music was such a big thing in the 80`s. 

One song hardly anyone knows, or they don`t realise till they hear it was an anthem in some of the "disco`s" we all went to around 85 was Baltimora, Tarzan Boy......utter nonsense, but so much fun, as were the 1980`s!!! I miss the leg warmers, burgundy baggy ankle boots, frilly shirts and dressing like Madonna....and that was just the boys.....

I still have all my albums, singles and the much sought after limited edition 12" and some coloured versions!! Oh memories.......




Slept a little later this morning, but now have to step out for a couple of hours. The church are having another bake sale and although I handed some stuff in yesterday, they are short of volunteers, so got a txt late last night asking if I`ll help for an hour or so.....said I would as long as I was away from the nosy one......no problems. 

That`ll pass an hour or so. Then, another quiet weekend probably.......doing a mini charcuterie and seafood board tonight as it`s just us, not a huge selection but it`ll be nice with a lovely bottle of wine. Will make some jalapeno bread to go with that for tonight. 

Bacon in rolls this morning for breakfast......again, only the two of us so we can chill out and enjoy it before I head into the village. Dull but calm day here. 



























Have a wonderful Saturday ​


----------



## Lynne G

To not only donate, but spend a hour helping too.  Very nice of you Schumi.  Dull looking out? I guess not the partly cloudy, cool feeling weather we will have most of the day, with rain predicted for a few hours around lunchtime. Will be a most bright sunrise though as it’s clear out now.  Hence the temp is 38. And ooh thought I smelled that bacon.  Hope you are relaxing soon, if not already.  

Ah yes, just cannot sleep late. And so tea has been made, and linens in the washer. Will be nice to have clean sheets and towels. When the towels come out of the dryer, will take my shower. Then I’ll start the wash again, with some clothes. I warned little one we should arrive at that mall before it is open, as after seeing a packed Target parking lot and medium mall one mostly full yesterday. Weekend crowds are surely expected. And we like to park in the one parking garage, as most convenient to the shops we want to go in. That one fills up fast.

So that’s mostly our plans today. Relaxing is also in our plans too. And older one has his longest work time today. So we won’t see much of him.

Monyk, you are busy.  And doing renovations just before Thanksgiving.  Trooper you are. Or crazy.  LoL   Will be nice to have new floors, as I’m sure with kids and pets the old floor probably took a beating.  Hope all are feeling good.

Ah yes, the songs of the 80’s. Yes, some fond music memories.  You can still hear some from that era on the radio and in my phone.  

That super sized day of relaxing, make it so homies, this Saturday


----------



## keishashadow

hey all!  my LR is fully decorated, let GD have at it.  Liking the look, quite cheery.  

Bottom dropped out here overnight, enjoyed sunning ourselves on the deck yesterday.  Saw first snow flakes of season early this am





Robo56 said:


> A grand picture of a female grocery store huntress who found her turkeys.......LOL.....Great score.
> 
> I did get a 23 pounder a couple of weeks ago. Right now the stores here have plenty of Turkeys and Ham.


lol love it.  Will say I’ve picked up another, will grab one more this weekend as family is always down for turkey


Robo56 said:


> My hubby kinda of threw up his hands many moons ago on the Halloween and Christmas decoration schedules. I usually have Halloween up by first week of September and Christmas first week November. He is really sweet. After I get decorations up he will go around and look at them and tell me he likes them.


oh, my guy was really dragging those feet this week.  surprised to hear him admit how festive everything looked when it was all said & done . 

Can’t do the outdoor decorations until tree cutters show up to remove giant one in front yard & most of a large pine tree in side yard.  Turns out my neighbor’s even larger tree is diseased to point it’s hollowed out and dangerous.  They are scrambling to secure a crane to take it Down.  We only will need a bucket truck.  


Robo56 said:


> I have a couple more Christmas presents to wrap. Will do that later.


every single year I vow to wrap presents as they buy them.  Let’s just say I’m consistent


macraven said:


> it does not matter to us the date if any of the sons can come visit
> We are open to whatever few days they have available
> 
> If December does not work for them, I’m good with this month or January to see them!
> Can put the tree up any of those 3 months
> Can celebrate the holidays when they can come !


Lovely thot.  home is where the heart is   


J'aime Paris said:


> had never heard of The Ghost and Mr Chicken....looked it up. Don Knots was a funny guy!!


absolutely.   He was very good as Mr Limpet too


soniam said:


> Thank you. It was Tuesday.



i must’ve missed how the fancy dinner went a bit back…did you have fun?


Charade67 said:


> Well, tonight we learned that Winter the dolphin has died. She had some type of gastrointestinal illness. B has already set up a Facebook birthday fundraiser for CMA in memory of Winter.


aw, that’s sad.  she’s been there for ages as I recall


J'aime Paris said:


> I'm still rearranging the suitcase, but am determined to stay just under 45 pounds. Need that souvenir room, lol! I'm keeping my backpack light, in case that needs to be filled for the trip home.


oh heck, the flights home from Orlando on Southwest generally look like the fall of Saigon with all the (supplemental) store park bags carried on along with various stuffed animals. Who would dare to argue with a kid they can’t have their new friend with them lol?


----------



## Charade67

It is a sunny but super windy day today.   I am enjoying my football free Saturday, well, at least until dh gets home. 

I'm thinking of going to the grocery and picking up as much as I can for Thanksgiving. I have been asked to bring an apple pie. I'll get everything except the apples today.  I'm also going to make a small chocolate cake. It's a recipe I have never tried before, so I hope it is good. 

Safe travels to those going to Orlando today. This looks like a good week to be there.


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 622430
> i must’ve missed how the fancy dinner went a bit back…did you have fun?



That cake looks really yummy!

Are you referring to my birthday meal or the Ferrari Club dinner? Birthday meal was fine and not really fancy. The Ferrari Club dinner was really nice. Lots of beautiful and some historic Ferraris. People were really nice, and surprisingly, our tablemates were a bit eccentric. Who knew that Ferrari owners are kind of weird  Not that weird is bad, says the women with blue hair. They may have just put us, being newbies, at the weird table though


----------



## Lynne G

Did another Taeget run, and decided should pick up a bag of gingerbread cookie mix, as one is enough for as many small gingerbread men we do.  Just as I was picking it up out of the box, some lady reached in front of me and grabbed the last two.  She remarked she was looking all over for them.  Yeah, but at least let me get my hand out of the box that had a bag in it.  And so, was glad I guess I bought it.  We won’t be baking for another month, but the bag won’t go bad.  Plus, one more thing I don’t need to buy later.  

Safe travels to all enjoying some holiday fun.


----------



## soniam

Lynne G said:


> Did another Taeget run, and decided should pick up a bag of gingerbread cookie mix, as one is enough for as many small gingerbread men we do.  Just as I was picking it up out of the box, some lady reached in front of me and grabbed the last two.  She remarked she was looking all over for them.  Yeah, but at least let me get my hand out of the box that had a bag in it.  And so, was glad I guess I bought it.  We won’t be baking for another month, but the bag won’t go bad.  Plus, one more thing I don’t need to buy later.
> 
> Safe travels to all enjoying some holiday fun.


People are so rough lately. At least you could get one.


----------



## Charade67

Sadly, this time of year seems to bring out the worst in some people.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Didn`t remember The Jets or the Jealousy one, but the others yep!
> 
> I loved all the New Romantic stuff, Gary Numan, Human League were a big favourite, loved Phil Oakey`s lop sided hair style, Madonna (of course) and so many more....music was such a big thing in the 80`s.
> 
> One song hardly anyone knows, or they don`t realise till they hear it was an anthem in some of the "disco`s" we all went to around 85 was Baltimora, Tarzan Boy......utter nonsense, but so much fun, as were the 1980`s!!! I miss the leg warmers, burgundy baggy ankle boots, frilly shirts and dressing like Madonna....and that was just the boys.....
> 
> I still have all my albums, singles and the much sought after limited edition 12" and some coloured versions!! Oh memories.......


  I have the 12" of Tarzan Boy believe or not. I have a few colored records and some picture versions as well. We danced to Baltimora for hours back then. 



soniam said:


> I'm an old Duran Duran and derivatives fans. I always like Election Day. Love Deee-Lite too. Reminds me of clubbing before I left for college.


 How about The Power Station? I have the 12" of Some Like it Hot....loved that song.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> I have the 12" of Tarzan Boy believe or not. I have a few colored records and some picture versions as well. We danced to Baltimora for hours back then.
> 
> How about The Power Station? I have the 12" of Some Like it Hot....loved that song.



You know Baltimora!!!!! Well, you`ve just risen even higher in my estimation...... 

Sabrina.....Boys...Boys.....Boys......she was the male favourite for her one hit wonder.....her video always caught every male friend`s eyes......lol, wonder why ......dance floor classic!

Now I have some like it hot in my mind......... 

I need to go through the albums and singles in the attic and see what we do still have with limited editions, might surprise me. I do have Michael Jackson Thriller on picture disc from memory and several Queen limited edition albums....it`s been years since I checked, and Tom wanted to throw them all out.......




Bake sale went well, managed to avoid the nosy one.......and enjoyed a really lovely Saturday, culminating in PoTC3 on the big screen we set up again tonight....no way can they ever recreate Capt Jack Sparrow without Mr Depp. 

Not long till bedtime tonight. Plan to sleep late and have a cosy morning, no plans to go out anywhere at all. Don`t need any shopping, they are all going swimming in the afternoon, so place to myself for a couple of hours. 

Planning a rib roast for dinner, slow and low for cooking and will make red wine and mustard sauce, more of a jus.....but still tasty. And plan to bake some cookies and pastries from scratch for a friend who doesn`t bake at all.......happy to do it for her. I may eat one or two first.....just for quality control of course! 

Hope your Saturday evening is a good one too......


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> You know Baltimora!!!!! Well, you`ve just risen even higher in my estimation......
> 
> Sabrina.....Boys...Boys.....Boys......she was the male favorite for her one hit wonder.....her video always caught every male friend`s eyes......lol, wonder why ......dance floor classic!
> 
> Now I have some like it hot in my mind.........
> 
> I need to go through the albums and singles in the attic and see what we do still have with limited editions, might surprise me. I do have Michael Jackson Thriller on picture disc from memory and several Queen limited edition albums....it`s been years since I checked, and Tom wanted to throw them all out.......


 Well thanks...LOL.  Oh yes...Sabrina was quite a looker...much like Samantha Fox. I have a couple of her recordings too. 

There is a website you might like...it's called https://www.discogs.com...it's a music registry and you can actually enter all the records you have, which version and see what other people have. I entered most of my records on there a while ago. It's very interesting and I think you'd like it. 

The Power Station was good and that song really got us up and moving. 

I have most of Madonna's dance mixes and quite a few classic LP versions of soundtracks. I have Grease, Saturday Night Fever, Xanadu and of course Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band...all on vinyl and in pretty good shape after all these years. 

They are going to have to bury them with me...I'm not getting rid of anything.


----------



## Charade67

Had a football free day until 4:00 when Dh came home and turned on the Florida State/Miami game. He has this really annoying thing  he does whenever the opposing team scores or makes a good play. He’ll say, “And that’s the ballgame.” As if he has already given up on his team. He will say it even if they are only a few minutes into the game. He probably said it a half dozen times in the game today. I told him that if he dies before I do I’m going to have it inscribed on his tombstone.

Btw, his Seminoles won that game.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Well thanks...LOL.  Oh yes...Sabrina was quite a looker...much like Samantha Fox. I have a couple of her recordings too.
> 
> There is a website you might like...it's called https://www.discogs.com...it's a music registry and you can actually enter all the records you have, which version and see what other people have. I entered most of my records on there a while ago. It's very interesting and I think you'd like it.
> 
> The Power Station was good and that song really got us up and moving.
> 
> I have most of Madonna's dance mixes and quite a few classic LP versions of soundtracks. I have Grease, Saturday Night Fever, Xanadu and of course Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band...all on vinyl and in pretty good shape after all these years.
> 
> They are going to have to bury them with me...I'm not getting rid of anything.



Aaaaaaaand........you lost me! I detest the Beatles and I know , I know......you`re supposed to love them, I however don`t. My favourite niece who was born in 83 is a massive fan of them, and also led to her being an Oasis fan I believe, but she`s always amazed I can`t abide them....nor The Who......lol....but I did introduce her to Madonna when she was a baba and I take credit for her being a huge Madonna fan too.

But I do love Xanandu and most other similar ilks. 

Never heard of that website before, crikey that part of our attic where all our albums and singles are, is like Tales from the Crypt, think I`d need Ghostbusters to clear it to find them all!!





A bit of sea mist is hanging over us this morning, and not even a breath of breeze to move it. Very atmospheric looking out as it`s still so dark this morning. The rest of the day is to be similar, dull and not too cold. 

Have a salon appointment to look forward to this week and not much else, very quiet week ahead with no plans at all except to finish of some Christmas shopping, get it all wrapped and organised, still waiting on a few things to arrive. 

Bacon will be sizzling soon.....I`m sure mac will smell it from all the way over there in her lovely part of the world......





























Have a lovely Sunday 



​


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> But I do love Xanandu and most other similar ilks.


Confession time - I have the Xanadu soundtrack on my phone.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Aaaaaaaand........you lost me! I detest the Beatles and I know , I know......you`re supposed to love them, I however don`t. My favourite niece who was born in 83 is a massive fan of them, and also led to her being an Oasis fan I believe, but she`s always amazed I can`t abide them....nor The Who......lol....but I did introduce her to Madonna when she was a baba and I take credit for her being a huge Madonna fan too.
> 
> But I do love Xanandu and most other similar ilks.
> 
> Never heard of that website before, crikey that part of our attic where all our albums and singles are, is like Tales from the Crypt, think I`d need Ghostbusters to clear it to find them all!!


 Didn't mean to lose you...just stating some of the soundtracks I had as well as my dance collection. I'm not a Beatles fan either but remember...the movie had the Bee Gees and Peter Frampton so it wasn't a Beatles movie. 

Make sure when you clean out that attic don't throw away or sell any of those records. 

Xanadu is such a bad movie but the soundtrack is good with ELO and Olivia providing the songs.


----------



## Lynne G

Bacon cooking away?  I though that smell was drifting across the sea. Yum.  Ack, Schumi, another dull day.  And yay, for salon appointment this week.  Was so nice to enjoy mine last week.  This week, we get to see the light show at the large zoo. Opening night we have a reservation for.  Will have a hot chocolate bar and cookies to partake as we stroll around.  I’m hoping the weather holds, as predicted. The 7 day forecast shows a sunny filled day, with 67 the high.  Maybe pants and a light jacket, as even with that high, once the sun goes down in a clear sky, the temp usually drops quite a bit.  But I do hope it is a clear night, as then will be very dark, perfect to see the holiday lights.  

Well, as a clear sky right now, and it’s 34 degrees out.  Yeah, that time of year, we skirt around freezing in the wee hours.  But that clear sky may show a golden sunrise about 1/2 hour from now, but then the clouds come, making us too have that cloud filled sky.  And a cold front has set up, with the high being 47. Yeah, no shorts for me today.  Jacket too.  

As a Sunday, yep, routine one.  Grocery stop, trash to the curb, alarm set, and ready for week day routine.  Oh, and yes, tea drinking has started the day.  May make some bacon too, and eggs with toast. Kids won’t be up for many more hours, so will leave bacon for them.  I always cook up the whole package.  And never have to bag it to save. 

Ah yes, the music of our youth.  Have to say, was never that Beetles fan either.  

So a good morning to Schumi and Metro. Hope your Sundays are serene and relaxing.

Sunday homies.  Sigh.  Another day to relax, still the weekend.  Woot!


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Well, as a clear sky right now, and it’s 34 degrees out.  Yeah, that time of year, we skirt around freezing in the wee hours.  But that clear sky may show a golden sunrise about 1/2 hour from now, but then the clouds come, making us too have that cloud filled sky.  And a cold front has set up, with the high being 47. Yeah, no shorts for me today.  Jacket too.
> 
> Ah yes, the music of our youth.  Have to say, was never that Beetles fan either.
> 
> So a good morning to Schumi and Metro. Hope your Sundays are serene and relaxing.
> 
> Sunday homies.  Sigh.  Another day to relax, still the weekend.  Woot!


 Good morning Lynne...Your day sounds like mine yesterday. Today I'm going to watch movies again. I might get the car washed this morning since we aren't expecting any rain this week until Thursday.  My neighbor wants me to help her pull out the Christmas bins from her storage shed so I'll do that...she cooks a lot and shares with me so its a fair trade.  

I watched a movie I hadn't seen in a while last night..."The Four Seasons" part of which was shot in my hometown. It's a good dramedy with Alan Alda, Carol Burnett, Rita Moreno, Jack Weston and more. They shot the autumn part in my hometown which was exciting considering the talent in the film. Check it out sometime...I think you'd like it.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Confession time - I have the Xanadu soundtrack on my phone.



Ah......you`re one of us.......lol..




Metro West said:


> Didn't mean to lose you...just stating some of the soundtracks I had as well as my dance collection. I'm not a Beatles fan either but remember...the movie had the Bee Gees and Peter Frampton so it wasn't a Beatles movie.
> 
> Make sure when you clean out that attic don't throw away or sell any of those records.
> 
> Xanadu is such a bad movie but the soundtrack is good with ELO and Olivia providing the songs.



Never seen the movie, wouldn`t have a clue who was in it to be honest. Oh goodness no, I`d never throw away anything like that, they`re precious....not valuable for the most part, but priceless to me. 

Love ELO!! Listening to Supertramp right now.....




Beautiful day here now, sun came out bright after the mist disappeared, nice to see such blue skies after some dull and miserable days. 

We had lots of charcuterie meats unopened from last night, so that`s lunch today.....with some nice olives.......


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Never seen the movie, wouldn`t have a clue who was in it to be honest. Oh goodness no, I`d never throw away anything like that, they`re precious....not valuable for the most part, but priceless to me.
> 
> Love ELO!! Listening to Supertramp right now.....


 Supertramp really only had one LP "Breakfast in America" that I remember...wasn't a huge fan but liked some of their stuff. 

Have you seen any recent pictures of ABBA?! They don't look all that different and who didn't like them back in the 70s? They kicked butt just like the Bee Gees!


----------



## Charade67

It’s too early for me to be awake, but here I am.




Metro West said:


> Xanadu is such a bad movie but the soundtrack is good with ELO and Olivia providing the songs.





schumigirl said:


> Ah......you`re one of us.......lol..


 Xanadu is a guilty pleasure. I loved it when I was a kid, but watched it again as an adult and realized how incredibly bad the “plot” was. The music is great though, and it had Gene Kelly, so it wasn’t all bad. 



schumigirl said:


> Love ELO!!


My favorite song of all time is Mr. Blue Sky.

Sgt. Pepper’s Lonely Hearts Club Band is another guilty pleasure/bad plot/great music movie. It’s because of this movie that I started listening to other Beatles music. I like most, but not all of the Beatles.

Another confession - I am a huge fan of The Monkees and have been since I was a kid.


----------



## Metro West

Charade67 said:


> It’s too early for me to be awake, but here I am.
> 
> 
> 
> Xanadu is a guilty pleasure. I loved it when I was a kid, but watched it again as an adult and realized how incredibly bad the “plot” was. The music is great though, and it had Gene Kelly, so it wasn’t all bad.
> 
> 
> My favorite song of all time is Mr. Blue Sky.
> 
> Sgt. Pepper’s Lonely Hearts Club Band is another guilty pleasure/bad plot/great music movie. It’s because of this movie that I started listening to other Beatles music. I like most, but not all of the Beatles.
> 
> Another confession - I am a huge fan of The Monkees and have been since I was a kid.


 I liked the Monkees too...I even got their "Monkees Greatest Hits" album one year for Easter. The show was campy and pure kitsch and I still enjoy watching it from time to time. 

I think my favorite ELO song is "Turn To Stone" but "Don't Bring Me Down" was big too.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Supertramp really only had one LP "Breakfast in America" that I remember...wasn't a huge fan but liked some of their stuff.
> 
> Have you seen any recent pictures of ABBA?! They don't look all that different and who didn't like them back in the 70s? They kicked butt just like the Bee Gees!



That`s the one!! Love the Logical Song and of course Breakfast in America.....

Yes, the guys look amazing, the ladies have had a few filters to help them a little, I was shocked how little Anni-Frid looked, she did look more her age than the others. Don`t get me wrong still good for their age......they sound ok too. 

I still have most of Abba`s songs on our 80`s chip in the car.......always sing along to all of them.....especially Dancing Queen.......classic!




Charade67 said:


> It’s too early for me to be awake, but here I am.
> 
> 
> 
> Xanadu is a guilty pleasure. I loved it when I was a kid, but watched it again as an adult and realized how incredibly bad the “plot” was. The music is great though, and it had Gene Kelly, so it wasn’t all bad.
> 
> 
> My favorite song of all time is Mr. Blue Sky.
> 
> Sgt. Pepper’s Lonely Hearts Club Band is another guilty pleasure/bad plot/great music movie. It’s because of this movie that I started listening to other Beatles music. I like most, but not all of the Beatles.
> 
> Another confession - I am a huge fan of The Monkees and have been since I was a kid.



Tom is a huge Monkees fan.....poor guy never gets to listen to them as I`m not a fan.......

Xanadu is a fab song, been many years since I`ve watched it......


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> That`s the one!! Love the Logical Song and of course Breakfast in America.....
> 
> Yes, the guys look amazing, the ladies have had a few filters to help them a little, I was shocked how little Anni-Frid looked, she did look more her age than the others. Don`t get me wrong still good for their age......they sound ok too.
> 
> I still have most of Abba`s songs on our 80`s chip in the car.......always sing along to all of them.....especially Dancing Queen.......classic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom is a huge Monkees fan.....poor guy never gets to listen to them as I`m not a fan.......
> 
> Xanadu is a fab song, been many years since I`ve watched it......


 I'm pretty sure I still have that album and two of ABBA's..."Greatest Hits" and "Voulez Vous". Those are both pretty good.

I didn't get a lot of albums until Columbia House came out with their get 12 or 13 records for a penny deal...when I loaded up. Unfortunately I didn't take care of some as I should have and were lost.


----------



## Charade67

This conversation is giving me some ideas for songs I need to add to my phone. I had forgotten about The Logical Song.


----------



## macraven

Good morning homies!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Good morning homies!



Afternoon mac......

Tell me you have some glorious weather ahead for you......I can dream of the heat and sunshine you get there.....




Our sunshine was short lived, well, it`ll be dark in a couple of hours anyway, actually less than that now. This day has just disappeared so quickly. 

Beef is slowly roasting away for dinner tonight, Prime Rib is always a hit with all the trimmings on a Sunday. 

Having hot chocolate this afternoon with all the trimmings too, but sweet this time.......might put the tv on and watch a dvd........


----------



## J'aime Paris

A quick vacation stop in!

Christmas celebrations and decorations are in full swing at the parks!  I heard holiday music playing all over the place, so nice!

I went to IOA for early entry since I was awake.  Not really worth it for me....Velocicoaster was down and Hagrids was 120 minute wait by 8:20.  And much of the park is blocked off until 9am anyway.

The international visitors are back!!!   I feel like the parks are going to be quite busy from this point forward.

Random:  (The small Halloween store in IAO just outside of the HP area is still open....may pop in later to see what deals may be had.)



Carole had let me know that HRH is undergoing renovations.  I hadn't heard, and the hotel never sent me notice.   Carole was surely correct!

Part of the pool area is blocked off.  You cannot take the shortcut from the pool onto the walking path.  You need to go all the way to the Woodstock Lawn area.  It does add a few extra minutes to the walk....and I rarely take the boat.

Scaffolding is on a large part of the building.  A section of scaffolding begins right next to my room.  Haven't heard or seen any workers yet, so it's not an intrusion.  Just an eye sore.


Just next to my room the scaffolding begins



Just got a text from DH, his flight landed 10 minutes early, yay!!
He's being picked up from the airport by Tony Hinds service, so he should be heading to the hotel soon!!

More later!!!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> A quick vacation stop in!
> 
> Christmas celebrations and decorations are in full swing at the parks!  I heard holiday music playing all over the place, so nice!
> 
> I went to IOA for early entry since I was awake.  Not really worth it for me....Velocicoaster was down and Hagrids was 120 minute wait by 8:20.  And much of the park is blocked off until 9am anyway.
> 
> The international visitors are back!!!   I feel like the parks are going to be quite busy from this point forward.
> 
> Random:  (The small Halloween store in IAO just outside of the HP area is still open....may pop in later to see what deals may be had.)
> 
> 
> 
> Carole had let me know that HRH is undergoing renovations.  I hadn't heard, and the hotel never sent me notice.   Carole was surely correct!
> 
> Part of the pool area is blocked off.  You cannot take the shortcut from the pool onto the walking path.  You need to go all the way to the Woodstock Lawn area.  It does add a few extra minutes to the walk....and I rarely take the boat.
> 
> Scaffolding is on a large part of the building.  A section of scaffolding begins right next to my room.  Haven't heard or seen any workers yet, so it's not an intrusion.  Just an eye sore.
> View attachment 622662
> 
> Just next to my room the scaffolding begins
> View attachment 622663
> 
> 
> Just got a text from DH, his flight landed 10 minutes early, yay!!
> He's being picked up from the airport by Tony Hinds service, so he should be heading to the hotel soon!!
> 
> More later!!!



Thanks for the update Lori.....I`ve been waiting to update the HRH thread.....do you mind if I copy your pictures and put them on the thread, or you can if you like......I was told, as I told you they would try and limit disruption of course, but yes, it`s certainly an eye sore.

One person told me works would be complete by May, another said it would be longer.....who knows.

Glad you landed safely and are all settled in....and it sounds lovely with all the Christmas music and atmosphere.....have an absolute blast and welcome to your DH.......


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, live reporting from Paris.  Love to hear the holiday music and decor.  Yep, may be more crowds now the borders are open.  

Well neither kid is in movement mode. Told little one, if she does not go, can’t complain of the grocery choices made. Have been accused that when older one and I shop, we got nothing she wanted to eat. The are you ready alarm going off again soon. Though I know if little one will come with me, it will be that we don’t get moving until much closer to lunchtime. As then the grocery stop will include a lunch out stop too. Oh and a coffee stop in there too. Hmmm. Off I go. Gotta see who will move first for me.

Good morning Mac. Hope all is well with you.

Yay for Metro chilling today, and helping out a neighbor.

Winnie the Pooh day.  With the blustery wind, will feel even colder than that 41 degrees shown on the thermometer.  Sigh.  But the sun is still shining enough, sunglasses alert.


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> Aaaaaaaand........you lost me! I detest the Beatles and I know , I know......you`re supposed to love them, I however don`t. My favourite niece who was born in 83 is a massive fan of them, and also led to her being an Oasis fan I believe, but she`s always amazed I can`t abide them....nor The Who......lol....but I did introduce her to Madonna when she was a baba and I take credit for her being a huge Madonna fan too.
> 
> But I do love Xanandu and most other similar ilks.



Not a huge Beatles fan either. I like some of their stuff but don't own any of it. However, I love Lennon, and I actually like some of the Wings stuff.

Now I have Xanadu stuff in my head  



Metro West said:


> Xanadu is such a bad movie but the soundtrack is good with ELO and Olivia providing the songs.



ELO was my first album as a kid. It was one of the little singles, 45, and it was translucent blue. Still love them though.



schumigirl said:


> Love ELO!! Listening to Supertramp right now.....



Oh, Supertramp! Another soundtrack of my youth.



J'aime Paris said:


> A quick vacation stop in!
> 
> Christmas celebrations and decorations are in full swing at the parks!  I heard holiday music playing all over the place, so nice!
> 
> I went to IOA for early entry since I was awake.  Not really worth it for me....Velocicoaster was down and Hagrids was 120 minute wait by 8:20.  And much of the park is blocked off until 9am anyway.
> 
> The international visitors are back!!!   I feel like the parks are going to be quite busy from this point forward.
> 
> Random:  (The small Halloween store in IAO just outside of the HP area is still open....may pop in later to see what deals may be had.)
> 
> 
> 
> Carole had let me know that HRH is undergoing renovations.  I hadn't heard, and the hotel never sent me notice.   Carole was surely correct!
> 
> Part of the pool area is blocked off.  You cannot take the shortcut from the pool onto the walking path.  You need to go all the way to the Woodstock Lawn area.  It does add a few extra minutes to the walk....and I rarely take the boat.
> 
> Scaffolding is on a large part of the building.  A section of scaffolding begins right next to my room.  Haven't heard or seen any workers yet, so it's not an intrusion.  Just an eye sore.
> View attachment 622662
> 
> Just next to my room the scaffolding begins
> View attachment 622663
> 
> 
> Just got a text from DH, his flight landed 10 minutes early, yay!!
> He's being picked up from the airport by Tony Hinds service, so he should be heading to the hotel soon!!
> 
> More later!!!



Glad you made it in and are having a good time. Ugh! about the renovations. Is the scaffolding on the pool side rooms? We have a pool view room. Well, at least I paid for one. It might be a scaffolding view now If we are on a high floor, which we usually are, we just take the elevator to the lobby, cut down the outside stairs near the Palm, and cut through the parking lot. I know they say you are not supposed to, but no one has ever said anything. Plus, we always have a car parked there, so I feel I have plausible deniability about going that route.

Got most of my packing and son's done. Need to get my vitamins/medicines together, fold shirts, and put last stuff into suitcase. I need to weigh the suitcase. I have an electric tea kettle, a stainless tea thermos, and a tripod in it. It weighed about 43lbs for my 4 night HHN trip. Although, I think I had coins for pressed pennies in there then. I have more clothes this time though. I might be able to put the thermos or tea kettle into DH or DS suitcase, but I would have to use the coffee pot for tea for 1 morning, assuming their flight is not canceled.

I decided to bring a plastic theme park shopping bag. Last time, I had my little Loungefly backpack, camera backpack, and a small bag with the big lens. They announced that absolutely only 2 carry-on items. I kind of hid the big lens behind me when I gave them my boarding pass. I never put anything above; it all goes under the seat. However, I decided to bring the plastic bag, because my Loungefly and the lens bag would fit into and meet the letter of the law


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Son in packing mode!  Hehe, little one seemed to have all in her carry on bag, as I put all her cosmetic stuff in my check in bag, as she was only staying a few days while I was there.  Well, I seem to have had to take back some of the clothes she didn’t take back. Safe travels!

Ack, it’s a Monday. As soon as I logged in, stupid laptop said needs to upgrade connection and you may be disconnected for a few minutes. Think it ended with me signed in? Nope. Twice it is then. Yeah, a Monday.

And so, even with that updated connection, that up well before the sun, and enjoying a cup of tea. Yep, a routine week day.

Thus, with a holiday one the week after, I surely need a shorter week this week. Highly thinking to do so. As next week will be a even shorter one. Yay, getting to be that holiday time.

Marvelous Monday homies. And bring a jacket and an umbrella. Temp is 40, and it’s raining. 


  Good Morning all.  Hoping this finds you having perfect weather, and feeling happy.


----------



## Charade67

Monday again. DH woke me up too early this morning. He would not be a good ninja. 
Last night we took B to a hibachi restaurant (similar to Benihana) for her birthday.  A couple of young guys were sat at out table  and one of them was someone she knew from high school.  He just had his 21st birthday the day before B. They attend the same university, but never see each other since he is a music major. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Christmas celebrations and decorations are in full swing at the parks! I heard holiday music playing all over the place, so nice!


 Awesome. I wish I could be there. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Scaffolding is on a large part of the building. A section of scaffolding begins right next to my room. Haven't heard or seen any workers yet, so it's not an intrusion. Just an eye sore.





J'aime Paris said:


> Just next to my room the scaffolding begins


 A bit of a bummer, but I guess it has to be done sometime. 



soniam said:


> Got most of my packing and son's done


 Have a great trip.

I'm up too early and now I have time to kill before work. Guess I could unload the dishwasher.


----------



## Robo56

Good Monday morning everyone 




Charade67 said:


> Can you come over and decorate for me? I actually don't know when or if we will be able to put up Christmas decorations. It all depends on when we can get the new floor installed



I hope you are able to get your floor done soon.



Charade67 said:


> I wish that pattern came in the little Hipster. I'm afraid the bag might be a little bigger than what B wants.



I went online to Vera Bradley and I did not see a lot in those new Potter patterns. Did you see the two blankets. One was a thinner blanket in the design I bought and the other was the Hedwig blanket that had the soft warmer lining. I saw both of them at Dillard’s and they are both nice.




J'aime Paris said:


> I'm just under 45 pounds.....I still have 5 to go!!
> Maybe I should save the 5 pounds for souvenirs....



Yep, keep some room for souvenirs.




Charade67 said:


> So, B's birthday is on Sunday. I ordered her a cupcake bouquet to be delivered



Happy birthday to B. Those cupcakes are beautiful. She will be surprised.









keishashadow said:


> hey all! my LR is fully decorated, let GD have at it. Liking the look, quite cheery.



Great to hear your Christmas decorations are up. I bet it looks great.



keishashadow said:


> oh, my guy was really dragging those feet this week. surprised to hear him admit how festive everything looked when it was all said & done .



Yep, once things are decorated they usually come around.




Lynne G said:


> Did another Taeget run, and decided should pick up a bag of gingerbread cookie mix, as one is enough for as many small gingerbread men we do. Just as I was picking it up out of the box, some lady reached in front of me and grabbed the last two. She remarked she was looking all over for them. Yeah, but at least let me get my hand out of the box that had a bag in it. And so, was glad I guess I bought it. We won’t be baking for another month, but the bag won’t go bad. Plus, one more thing I don’t need to buy later.



So sad people have to be so aggressive and rude when shopping. There always seems to be that one person.




Lynne G said:


> This week, we get to see the light show at the large zoo. Opening night we have a reservation for. Will have a hot chocolate bar and cookies to partake as we stroll around. I’m hoping the weather holds, as predicted.



Sounds like a fun evening Lynne. Enjoy




J'aime Paris said:


> Christmas celebrations and decorations are in full swing at the parks! I heard holiday music playing all over the place, so nice!



Sounds magical




J'aime Paris said:


> Scaffolding is on a large part of the building. A section of scaffolding begins right next to my room. Haven't heard or seen any workers yet, so it's not an intrusion. Just an eye sore.



So sorry to hear they are doing construction while you are there hopefully it will not be an issue for you.

Enjoy yourself and have the best time.

The pool area was in serious need of a refurb.

Say hi to the Minions for me.




Happy packing Soniam you will be on your way before you know it. 

It’s a little gloomy this morning. The temp was 36 when I woke up. The high today is supposed to be 52. We will be in the 70’s on Wednesday...weather is a bit all over the place.

I watched little J on Friday. We went to the Mall and walked around a little. The Mall here is never busy. I take bleach wipes with me and wipe down the little rides inside and he really enjoys riding them especially the Carousel.

It was a pretty quiet weekend here. So restful weekend.

Meeting granddaughter for lunch today. She is pretty busy so always glad to visit with her.

Shout out to Tink, MAC, Carole, Metro, Pumpkin and all the Sans family. Have a wonderful Monday.


----------



## Lynne G

Aw, Sweet you enjoyed the mall with little J.  Bet he’s getting much bigger, Robo.  And enjoy lunch with your granddaughter.  Nice she can make time with you.  Yeah, our weather has been all over too, with rain in the forecasts.  But we should also be warmer for a few days before going back to that much cooler temps.

Hope your work is not so busy today, Charade. Dinner at those places are always nice, as good pick B made for her birthday meal.

Trash day indeed.  Heard two of the 4, as 4 this time, due to the trash truck that came to suck all the leaves off the curbs.  That truck will make it 4 for the next 2 pick up times, than back to the 3 normal trash trucks.

Bought some supplies for our baking and picked up cranberries, as all like it with our turkey dinner. They will surely keep in the refrigerator. Hoping the kids will make a drop off run to my sister this week. The less I have to tote on Thanksgiving, is nice. I can have a bad forgot to bring that feeling sometimes. So, a short list it should be. I will go up in the mid morning though, to help.

Monday, ugh.  But at least no umbrella needed, and hoping true when I do my lunchtime walk.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...just saying hello from work on a beautiful day. 

I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Lynne G

I’d take that beautiful sunny day, Metro.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> I’d take that beautiful sunny day, Metro.


 Not good where you are?


----------



## Lynne G

Metro West said:


> Not good where you are?



Nope, overcast and 46 F degrees out.  Plus a wind that is 20 to 25 mph to make that feel just a wee bit cooler then it is.  Had my jacket on and was moving fast for my lunchtime walk.  Tried my sunglasses, but not needed, as just gray out.  Saw Orlando said a full day of sun.  So yeah, I’d like that, including the  almost 30 degrees warmer.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Nope, overcast and 46 F degrees out.  Plus a wind that is 20 to 25 mph to make that feel just a wee bit cooler then it is.  Had my jacket on and was moving fast for my lunchtime walk.  Tried my sunglasses, but not needed, as just gray out.  Saw Orlando said a full day of sun.  So yeah, I’d like that, including the  almost 30 degrees warmer.


 Sorry to hear that...we are in the rollercoaster months now...temps are all over the place and there is no way to plan anything.  This week isn't too bad so going to the Studios Saturday evening would be a great weather evening. 

https://www.clickorlando.com/weather/


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally getting to do a quick stop in!  

Busy week/weekend here.  Bil and fiance came here as well as DD (without the GD - it was a little getaway weekend for her) and so we had lots of family togetherness this weekend.  We actually got together, to make our own homemade sausage.  So it was a busy weekend.  You just can't take the old-school german roots out of our family  lol.    Went to our favorite steak house for an amazing meal as well.  Got to have the prime rib this time, and it was delicious!!!  

Our weather was incredibly warm for Remembrance (Veteran's day) here and rest of the weekend.  Woke up this morning to cold and about a foot of snow on the ground  It happens every year, this year is no different.  Life in northern Canada.  

Well, I should get to shuffling more papers.  There seems to be more papers to shuffle lately, which is a good thing   .  Hoping to read back a few pages to catch up

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!!


----------



## Metro West

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Our weather was incredibly warm for Remembrance (Veteran's day) here and rest of the weekend.  Woke up this morning to cold and about a foot of snow on the ground  It happens every year, this year is no different.  Life in northern Canada.


 Sometimes I wouldn't mind some snow like we used to get in Virginia...as long as I didn't have to drive in it. There is nothing better than to sit in front of a nice fire and watch the snow come down...everything is so quiet since the snow absorbs sounds. I used to love that...but again...only if I didn't have to drive in it.


----------



## soniam

Metro West said:


> Sometimes I wouldn't mind some snow like we used to get in Virginia...as long as I didn't have to drive in it. There is nothing better than to sit in front of a nice fire and watch the snow come down...everything is so quiet since the snow absorbs sounds. I used to love that...but again...only if I didn't have to drive in it.


And if I don't lose power and water have to use the snow to flush toilets  Actually, I guess that's not a joke, because that's what happened last February here. We lucked out and didn't lose power, since we are near a hospital and fire station. But no water for days.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, we had loss of water and power over the years where I live, too Son.  The life of living in the North, and close enough to the sea, Nor’easter storms can bring way too much rain, or lots of snow.  And good old blizzards we’ve had too. 

As was with my DH in our young marriage, and he was stationed in NC. Well, an inch of snow fell, and none but us knew how to drive in it.

Ooh did not know how late it is, cry for dinner.  What are we having?  Um, guess I’d better go see what interests me in cooking.


----------



## Charade67

Today was such a Monday. I called to check on my floor and was told that it will be delayed until mid December.  I am beginning to wonder if we will ever get this floor installed.

This afternoon I made the mistake of answering a potential spam call from Orlando. It was Hilton offering me a 4 day/3 night stay in Orlando for only $259. I would just need to sit through a 2 hour timeshare presentation. No thanks.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Woke up this morning to cold and about a foot of snow on the ground


Yikes! I don’t think I would function well in a Canadian winter.



Metro West said:


> Sometimes I wouldn't mind some snow like we used to get in Virginia...as long as I didn't have to drive in it. There is nothing better than to sit in front of a nice fire and watch the snow come down...everything is so quiet since the snow absorbs sounds. I used to love that...but again...only if I didn't have to drive in it.


 I’m in central VA and the snow is so unpredictable here. We get anything from a dusting to a foot or more. I’m with you though. I do not want to drive in it.



soniam said:


> And if I don't lose power and water have to use the snow to flush toilets  Actually, I guess that's not a joke, because that's what happened last February here. We lucked out and didn't lose power, since we are near a hospital and fire station. But no water for days.


I can’t even imagine that. This thread is making me want to move farther south again.




Lynne G said:


> As was with my DH in our young marriage, and he was stationed in NC. Well, an inch of snow fell, and none but us knew how to drive in it.


We southerners are famous for our lack of driving skills in the snow. Once when I was living In Georgia it started snowing when I was leaving work. It took 2 hours for what should have been a 30 minute commute, and the snow wasn’t even sticking.

I think I have found another shirt I need for my next Disney trip. I think it’s appropriate considering where I work.


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> I can’t even imagine that. This thread is making me want to move farther south again.



This was in Texas. I think you would have to hit Southern Florida or Southern California. Of course, those places get hurricanes and earthquakes, respectively.


----------



## Charade67

I’ve lived in southern  Texas (don’t remember it) and southern Florida.  Have only briefly visited Southern California. Wasn’t fond of the hurricanes in FL.


----------



## Lynne G

And the bugs down south and the boa snakes there are not for me. 

Oh no Charade.  Yeah, think so many items are in delay.  Hope the floor does come sooner that now saying when to come.  

Already have my pajamas on.  Tea almost done for the night.  Pasta dinner.  Used up last box of pasta, leftover cheese, and used most of the tomatoes sitting around.  Yay, cleaning out kitchen dinner.

Have a good night all.  I’m a fading fast homie.


----------



## macraven

Lynne/ charade  …. Don’t forget the porch light before you hit the hay tonight ….

Don’t want to stumble in the dark if I come back later


----------



## Robo56




----------



## macraven

Awesome porch light Robbie!


----------



## macraven

I’m ready for bed 
See you in the morning homies !

sweet dreams homies !


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh a big thank you to Metro.  A full day of sunshine and 49 the high.  Hehe, weather guy said clear conditions all day.  So while not as warm as could be.  I’ll take that full day of sun.  Particularly with a clear sky, yep, we are at freezing temp today.  32 days the thermometer. 

And a yay today. Taco Tuesday is here. Hehe yep, no turkey today. Have a taco or two. Okay, a turkey meat taco is fine.

As a Taco Tuesday, Mac can do her Taco Bell diner. Had a Taco Bell stop the other day, seems both kids much enjoy that new grilled cheese thing. I had nachos. More like a light dinner for us.

Though today, being routine, up hours before the sun, and screen viewing with a cup of tea next to the screen.  And woot!  Based on the early weather report news,Yes!  Rocking those sunglasses on my lunchtime walk and will be enjoying that clear blue sky with blazing sun.  Woot!!!

Have that terrific Taco Tuesday homies.  And hope you have a most perfect weather day, and an enjoyable one too.


----------



## J'aime Paris

schumigirl said:


> Thanks for the update Lori.....I`ve been waiting to update the HRH thread.....do you mind if I copy your pictures and put them on the thread, or you can if you like......I was told, as I told you they would try and limit disruption of course, but yes, it`s certainly an eye sore.
> 
> One person told me works would be complete by May, another said it would be longer.....who knows.
> 
> Glad you landed safely and are all settled in....and it sounds lovely with all the Christmas music and atmosphere.....have an absolute blast and welcome to your DH.......


Yes!  Please feel free to use the photos!  I can post a few others too




soniam said:


> Glad you made it in and are having a good time. Ugh! about the renovations. Is the scaffolding on the pool side rooms? We have a pool view room. Well, at least I paid for one. It might be a scaffolding view now If we are on a high floor, which we usually are, we just take the elevator to the lobby, cut down the outside stairs near the Palm, and cut through the parking lot. I know they say you are not supposed to, but no one has ever said anything. Plus, we always have a car parked there, so I feel I have plausible deniability about going that route.


Yes, there is some scaffolding on the pool side.  And fencing with brown tarp...

I do know about the parking lot shortcut.  I took it my first morning.  There was a security van sitting near the "out of bounds" area....unoccupied.  






Sorry for lack of updates....
We had an emergency back home.  My dad injured his knee and was in the hospital for over 15 hours yesterday.  Since my parents were staying at our home to take care of our animals, I had to arrange for people to take care of the pets and feed the dogs.  Not the easiest task from from so far away, and on a moments notice....

Dad was release with pain meds, crutches and will have to see the ortho surgeon today.  Hoping for some ok news there!   Mom's already nervous he will do further harm to himself with crutches, lol


On to the good stuff!
We are having a super time!  The weather has been sunny and pleasant, each day creeping up a few degrees warmer!

We've eaten at Mythos, The Kitchen, Finnegan's, Red Oven Pizza, and some quick service places.  
The lemon blueberry crepe from the stand in Studios was divine!!!!!  Stop at this crepe stand!!
All the food and service has been really great so far---really no complaints at all.

We've been a bit unlucky in regards to ride delays.  I realize its always possible for a ride to experience a delay, but it's been more noticeable during this visit for some reason.   We've experienced delays of 15+ minutes on Rip Ride Rocket, Gringotts, Fast and Furious, Velocicoaster (twice), Hogwarts Express train, and Hagrids.

We watched the Macys Parade last night, it's as cute as ever!
Bonus:  No wind and temps held out, so I didn't need to buy a sweatshirt after dark, lol!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, hope your dad is okay, Paris. Yeah bad news sometimes happens when you are away.  Glad you were able to find others to mind your pets.  Great picture of the Santa in the parade.  Always fun to see the floats.  

Ah, connectivity issues persist since yesterday. Same today, with no resolution time stated. Uh, training yesterday was cancelled, same with today. Training I’m doing tomorrow will be a pain if I have to do it on my phone. Was sketchy yesterday when we were doing a dry run. Will try to do it later this morning. I’m skeptical all has been fixed. IT issues. Connectivity is great, when it’s working.

Still enjoying that very bright sunny look out the windows.


----------



## Robo56

Good Tuesday morning everyone  











Pumpkin1172 said:


> Busy week/weekend here. Bil and fiance came here as well as DD (without the GD - it was a little getaway weekend for her) and so we had lots of family togetherness this weekend. We actually got together, to make our own homemade sausage. So it was a busy weekend. You just can't take the old-school german roots out of our family  lol. Went to our favorite steak house for an amazing meal as well. Got to have the prime rib this time, and it was delicious!!!



So nice to hear you had a great visit with your family. Prime rib sounds yummy. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Our weather was incredibly warm for Remembrance (Veteran's day) here and rest of the weekend. Woke up this morning to cold and about a foot of snow on the ground  It happens every year, this year is no different. Life in northern Canada.



Wow a foot of snow already.




J'aime Paris said:


> Dad was release with pain meds, crutches and will have to see the ortho surgeon today. Hoping for some ok news there! Mom's already nervous he will do further harm to himself with crutches, lol



Lori I hope your dad’s knee will be ok. Prayers all will go well.

Great to hear you are having a good time and your meals have been good at all the restaurants. 

Thank you for sharing an update.


I had a nice lunch yesterday with granddaughter. It was so nice to spend some time with her. I did get an idea for a couple Christmas gifts.

I need to get some house keeping and laundry done today. 

Thanksgiving is a week from Thursday seems like the holidays are coming fast this year for some reason. 

Our weather will be a tad warmer today. The sun is shining. Need to get scootin before I talk myself out of the things I need to accomplish for the day.

Have a wonderful Tuesday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Take it easy, Robo, but yeah, housework has to be done some day.  Hope you at least get out sometime before the sun sets, to enjoy that sunshine. 

Ack, not even lunch and yep, and dry run was cancelled, as still no word from the IT people. Highly suspect tomorrow’s training will be cancelled or maybe will do it at my work, as they can tape to play later. Guess more direction will be given later today or tomorrow. I don’t mind coming in, if need to. At least will most all not commuting, parking will not be the issue if we come in at a later time.

Woot! 9 days out until that food coma and the present buying starts in earnest.

Bundle up homies.  While the sun is shining brightly, it’s definitely not warm feeling here.  Sigh, the shorts will remain at the back of the drawer.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Pasta dinner.  Used up last box of pasta, leftover cheese, and used most of the tomatoes sitting around.  Yay, cleaning out kitchen dinner.


 It's always a good time for pasta! I made sauce Sunday and used a new bottle sauce...Rao's marinara. I kept hearing how great it is and all that...it wasn't any better than Prego...it all depends on what you put in the sauce. But...I can eat Italian food all day every day.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, sometimes I use bottled and sometimes I make my own red sauce, Metro. Yep, we like Italian food too.  Pasta, rice and potatoes are are usual carb.


----------



## soniam

J'aime Paris said:


> Yes, there is some scaffolding on the pool side.  And fencing with brown tarp...
> 
> I do know about the parking lot shortcut.  I took it my first morning.  There was a security van sitting near the "out of bounds" area....unoccupied.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for lack of updates....
> We had an emergency back home.  My dad injured his knee and was in the hospital for over 15 hours yesterday.  Since my parents were staying at our home to take care of our animals, I had to arrange for people to take care of the pets and feed the dogs.  Not the easiest task from from so far away, and on a moments notice....
> 
> Dad was release with pain meds, crutches and will have to see the ortho surgeon today.  Hoping for some ok news there!   Mom's already nervous he will do further harm to himself with crutches, lol
> 
> 
> On to the good stuff!
> We are having a super time!  The weather has been sunny and pleasant, each day creeping up a few degrees warmer!
> 
> We've eaten at Mythos, The Kitchen, Finnegan's, Red Oven Pizza, and some quick service places.
> The lemon blueberry crepe from the stand in Studios was divine!!!!!  Stop at this crepe stand!!
> All the food and service has been really great so far---really no complaints at all.
> 
> We've been a bit unlucky in regards to ride delays.  I realize its always possible for a ride to experience a delay, but it's been more noticeable during this visit for some reason.   We've experienced delays of 15+ minutes on Rip Ride Rocket, Gringotts, Fast and Furious, Velocicoaster (twice), Hogwarts Express train, and Hagrids.
> 
> We watched the Macys Parade last night, it's as cute as ever!
> Bonus:  No wind and temps held out, so I didn't need to buy a sweatshirt after dark, lol!
> View attachment 623243



Hopefully, it's not too bad. Oh well if it is, a sort of blocked view of the HRH pool is better than no HRH.

So sorry to hear about your Dad. I hope he's OK.

Sounds like you are making the rounds and having a good time. I suspect stuff needs some maintenance, and it hasn't been done due to staffing, covid, and crowds. Disney is seeing the same thing. Looking forward to seeing you Thursday.


----------



## macraven

J'aime Paris said:


> Sorry for lack of updates....
> We had an emergency back home.  My dad injured his knee and was in the hospital for over 15 hours yesterday.  Since my parents were staying at our home to take care of our animals, I had to arrange for people to take care of the pets and feed the dogs.  Not the easiest task from from so far away, and on a moments notice....
> 
> Dad was release with pain meds, crutches and will have to see the ortho surgeon today.  Hoping for some ok news there!   Mom's already nervous he will do further harm to himself with crutches, lol


How is your dad doing now Jaime ?

Any word or plans for what comes next for your dad’s knee?
Hope no surgery involved and he recovers quickly.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, sometimes I use bottled and sometimes I make my own red sauce, Metro. Yep, we like Italian food too.  Pasta, rice and potatoes are are usual carb.


 The best red sauce I have ever had was when my cousin in law (at the time) made his special sauce from scratch. He let it cook all day...I have never had a sauce that even came close to it.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah I worked in the Italian part of the City for years, Metro, so I was taught how to make the red sauce.  I cheat sometimes and use canned tomatoes.

Ha, not even close to dinner, and have already been asked what we are having.  Um, that should be decided when I get closer to the kitchen.  Hours from now.  LoL


----------



## Charade67

You know you are an adult when you get excited when your sock order arrives. I'm trying a brand I saw advertised on Facebook. They're a little pricey, so I just ordered 2 pair to see how I like them 

I'm waiting for one more order to arrive, and then I think i have almost all of my Christmas shopping done. 



J'aime Paris said:


> We had an emergency back home. My dad injured his knee and was in the hospital for over 15 hours yesterday.


Oh no. Hope all went well with the ortho surgeon. Prayers for a quick recovery. 



J'aime Paris said:


> The lemon blueberry crepe from the stand in Studios was divine!!!!! Stop at this crepe stand!!


 I really want to go back to the crepe stand and try the dessert crepes. I had the smoked brisket one when I was there and it was really good. 



Lynne G said:


> Ah, connectivity issues persist since yesterday. Same today, with no resolution time stated.


Hope IT gets that worked out for you soon. 



Robo56 said:


> Thanksgiving is a week from Thursday seems like the holidays are coming fast this year for some reason.


Time does seem to be moving quickly lately. I'm just thankful I don't have to host any holidays.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally getting to make a quick stop in!

Everyone who is either calling or coming into our office has their knickers in a knot today.  It must be the weather.  It finally stopped snowing and blowing here.  So now the clean up begins lol.  I was terrified to drive dh's truck to work today (ds is working today, so he is using my car) but the roads were not too bad...and NOT slippery/icy...yet.  by tonight when the temps drop, I'm sure they will be horrible tonight and tomorrow.  The joys of winter here.  

Not sure how much more snow fell...but as I was trudging through it and mumbling under my breath about it, it was half way up my calves again.  Good thing I was wearing my boots   I hate wet socks/shoes.  



Metro West said:


> Sometimes I wouldn't mind some snow like we used to get in Virginia...as long as I didn't have to drive in it. There is nothing better than to sit in front of a nice fire and watch the snow come down...everything is so quiet since the snow absorbs sounds. I used to love that...but again...only if I didn't have to drive in it.


It is not fun to drive in when it's compacted down on the roads with zero traction.  Good thing right now it's still warm enough for road salt to clear it away, it's when it's in the extreme cold when the salt doesn't work and the roads become very slick and lots of black ice.  It makes me a litt;e 


Charade67 said:


> Yikes! I don’t think I would function well in a Canadian winter.


Sigh...some days I know I don't   Some of us deal with it better than others.  My version of winter is running from building to vehicle to building and vice versa.  We all do what we need to so that we get through.  


J'aime Paris said:


> Sorry for lack of updates....
> We had an emergency back home. My dad injured his knee and was in the hospital for over 15 hours yesterday. Since my parents were staying at our home to take care of our animals, I had to arrange for people to take care of the pets and feed the dogs. Not the easiest task from from so far away, and on a moments notice....


I hope you dad will be ok.  It sounds like your trip is going fantastic - even with having to arrange pet care.  Enjoy your time away!

well...The papers on my desk keep piling up.  I started this 2 hours ago...and still haven't sent it.  At least I've got things to do today!

Take care everyone...stay safe!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Pumpkin stay safe.  Since we we’re below freezing these mornings, this morning had a 20 car pile up in the early morning.  Said bridge was a bit icy.  Yeah, black ice is not fun.

Well after looking around in my kitchen, seems a breakfast for dinner is in the menu.  Well, and a steak for little one who will not eat the eggs.


----------



## soniam

J'aime Paris said:


> The lemon blueberry crepe from the stand in Studios was divine!!!!!  Stop at this crepe stand!!



I need to try this one. Did they have any new or holiday flavors? Only the oreo and lemon ones have appealed to me when we have been in the park.


----------



## Lynne G

Son, they did have an AP one, but I don’t remember what was in it other than red velvet cake.  I too generally only order the lemon one.  It is so good.  I take a handful of napkins as I always find them messy.  One of my favorite filling snacks.  

And so bacon with home fries mixed with red peppers, tomatoes, cheese and eggs. And yes, little one had those potatoes plain. Though I did separately fry up red peppers and tomatoes for little one, with her steak, and of course, she ate some of the bacon.

Ah yes pajama time.  Fading fast.  As will be enjoying those zoo lights two nights from tonight, will give a night light from when we went the last time, 2 years ago:


----------



## soniam

Lynne G said:


> Son, they did have an AP one, but I don’t remember what was in it other than red velvet cake.  I too generally only order the lemon one.  It is so good.  I take a handful of napkins as I always find them messy.  One of my favorite filling snacks.


They had the raspberry/red velvet cake one when we went to HHN and maybe in July. It didn't sound as good as the lemon one. We got the oreo one, because it was the only one that our son would even try. I think I will convince DH to split the lemon one with me. I love lemon!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a lemon flavor is one of my yes I like it too.  Lemon curd is one of my favorite when with sweeter items. With pancakes or in crepes, YUM!  

Sadly, none I have for breakfast or snacking today. Am enjoying my tea, Now at that just around freezing early temp, 31 says the thermometer.  Yeah, not going out until lunchtime.  And hmmm, maybe shades, maybe not.  Weather guy on early morning news said a mostly cloudy day, with the clear skies staying until the clouds arrive mid morning.  But that ever so nicely warmer, as 60 is the high.  And that is our weather report.

And who do I see?



Why hello camel. Yeah, you feel like me. A bed mate who was restless, and so, a tired homie may be seen taking a late afternoon nap. Sigh.

Thus, homies, kids want to visit that one of a kind hunting store. It’s about an hour and a half drive away, and actually close to my niece. They may stop in, but my niece is a school teacher, and they have not been virtual since last year. So maybe will catch her a different day. She should be coming to Thanksgiving, all 5 of them.

But today is that ooh time does happily go by, as it’s a Wednesday.  You know, the hump of a day, we get that ever so closer to Friday and that weekend before Thanksgiving.  Woot!

A most wonderful Wednesday homies.  And a good morning as well.


----------



## Charade67

I’m craving crepes right now.

Slow day in the office. I’m trying to juggle scheduling around the holidays.  Looking forward to my lunch break.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Early hump day stop in!

Not as many papers to shuffle or emails to reply or send out today.  My tea seems to have a hole in the cup, and I am wishing I could have another one.  I think I'm going to invest in a little Keurig for my office for me to use.  I really enjoy my tea.  Might have to see how much they are, or maybe put it onto my xmas list.  Then I could brew some tea anytime I want.  It's the little things that can make work a little more enjoyable.  

I am trying to gear myself to go chat with my HomeSense manager - ugh.  I need to talk to them about NOT scheduling me until 10 or 11 at night for the holiday hours....and I also need the week between xmas and new years off.  We are watching gd during that week, as DD has to work.   My day / main job is closed for that week.  It is blackout period for time off at TJX.    I understand why it is the way it is, but is realistic at times -as life happens.  It is one of many reasons I left retail and will only work in the capacity that I do.  

Well...I should go shuffle some of these papers and get a couple of spreadsheets sent off.  

Have a great day...stay safe!


----------



## Metro West

Greetings all...heading to lunch soon but won't eat anything right now. I'm heading to the outlet mall after work and then will stop somewhere and pick up dinner. I had Japanese for lunch yesterday...that was good. I hope everyone has a nice day!


----------



## J'aime Paris

soniam said:


> I need to try this one. Did they have any new or holiday flavors? Only the oreo and lemon ones have appealed to me when we have been in the park.


I actually didn't notice...DH bought the crepe and I waited at a nearby table.  
See you Thursday!





Dad spent yesterday back in the hospital again.  Blood clot.....so the knee issue was put on the back burner.  He is seeing the ortho sometime this afternoon.
Thank you to ALL who sent well wishes!!!!!!!!  It truly appreciate it    
Sorry I'm not replying individually....
(it's a bit stressful being so far away when someone you love is having medical issues)



Just back to HRH.  We are gonna spend a couple hours at the pool before DH needs to head to the airport.  His trip is coming to an end.  It was really nice having this time together!!!


Back to live trip reporting...
The holiday tribute store was a bit of a "miss" for me.  I didn't read any reviews or blogger feedback, this is just my opinion.


(I had been inside the 2020 HHN tribute store, and thought it was fantastic!!)  

This tribute store seemed to be less about the 'storyline' and more about the selling of Earl the Squirrel.  The HP area of the store had so much potential, but came up short.
Again, just my impressions....

Confisco Grille for lunch was super great!  I had the Philippine style sweet and sour sauce ribs atop goat cheese polenta, with a sweet chili sauce.....yum!!   




I got the AP mummy Hotep's coffee delivery button when exiting the Mummy ride, it's cute!  Also stopped by the AP lounge and got the pass holder magnet.  They were out of the button, which was a tribute to Twister.

Did some retail therapy on the way back to the hotel.  Pick up a couple goodies for myself and a grinch Xmas blanket that I'll give DD for  St. Nick.


Hotel work update:
The workers were actually quite noisy this morning.  They had formed a line and were passing roof tiles and dropping them into this chute, which fed into a large metal dumpster below.   Made a tremendous clatter, as I guess they were shattering and banging against one an other as they went down.


----------



## Robo56

Lori so sorry to hear of the blood clot your dad is dealing with now in addition to the issue with his knee. For sure dealing with blood clot and treatment for that is most important. Prayers for him that he will get better soon.

 I know it’s hard to be away from family when things like this pop up.

Thank you for the update on the Christmas celebrations at Universal.

I watched a video on YouTube that showed the parade. Looks nice. They also showed Earl the Squirrel popping out of the tree. I had never heard of Earl the Squirrel before….,LOL

Did you ask them to move you to a room away from the construction. I would hope HRH would be kind enough to do that for you. I think they should have taken into consideration the rooms that would be affected by the construction and they should not have assigned those rooms.  

Have a wonderful time.


----------



## soniam

@J'aime Paris More bummer news about your Dad. That must be very stressful.

The xmas store last year had a decent amount of Earl, but I think it's more this year. I mostly go for the snacks. However, I might buy something Earl for my Dad for xmas. It reminds me of Ernest from Ernest Saves Christmas. My dad was a big fan of his.

So, I guess the work is reroofing. Ugh! Getting rid of those concrete tiles is very noisy. I am surprised that they are already redoing it. We have concrete tiles, and they are supposed to last like 50 years. Maybe the weather and possibly hail has caused issues, or they weren't installed correctly. I guess it will help to wake us up in the morning for Early Entry  Good thing it's happening now, when the parks aren't open late. If this had been happening during HHN, when I had been up until 2am, I would be livid.

See you tomorrow!!!!


----------



## macraven

J’aime 
Hope you dad responds quickly for the blood clot treatment.
I got a clot when my knee was done so I understand what he is going through 

Thanks for sharing your pictures
They are great!


----------



## Lynne G

Well that clear sky must have stayed around as had a cooler than thought lunchtime walk.

Ah Paris, so sorry to hear of blood clot in your dad.  Sending him lots of well wishes and good thoughts that gets treated successfully, and knee recovers well soon too.  Is hard and stressful when you aren’t home,  Hugs. 

Ah, with no one interested in dinner, made chicken rice soup. Fried up the last two chicken breast we had, chopped them up, nuked a bag of carrots and rice to a box of chicken broth. Some seasoning, and soup it was. Older one was not full, so some grilled cheese was made too.

Now chilling.  Glad tomorrow’s Thursday.  And another night light from that zoo lights that we are looking forward to seeing tomorrow night:


----------



## Charade67

Today has turned into a sad day. B and dh's university has experienced its first Covid death. He was a student and a member of the marching band. I don't know anything else about him, but it is just so sad to lose someone so young. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I think I'm going to invest in a little Keurig for my office for me to use. I really enjoy my tea. Might have to see how much they are, or maybe put it onto my xmas list. Then I could brew some tea anytime I want. It's the little things that can make work a little more enjoyable.


Sounds like a great idea for a Christmas gift.  Hopefully there will be a good sale between now and Christmas. We have a small one in our office kitchen. One of the therapists uses it every day. 



J'aime Paris said:


> Dad spent yesterday back in the hospital again. Blood clot.....so the knee issue was put on the back burner. He is seeing the ortho sometime this afternoon.


 So sorry to hear about your dad. Continued prayers for quick recovery. 



Robo56 said:


> I watched a video on YouTube that showed the parade. Looks nice. They also showed Earl the Squirrel popping out of the tree. I had never heard of Earl the Squirrel before….,LOL


I joined the UOAP group on Facebook and am learning a lot of stuff about Universal that I never knew before. 



Lynne G said:


> And another night light from that zoo lights that we are looking forward to seeing tomorrow night:


Cool light. I hope to have some fun ones after next Friday.

So the latest on my floor is tentative install dates of December 13-15. I am now wondering if I should even bother to put up a Christmas tree this year.  I am so ready for this to be over.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah Charade, very sad to hear of a student’s passing.  Unfortunately, the virus does not discriminate young or old. Sending my sympathy to the family and friends.  So heartbreaking. 

Ah yes, a quiet SANS thread lately. But understand, as it’s the time of year many are busy with the holidays. And travel. Yay to traveling now, Paris, Son and soon Schumi.

So if there’s not much to report, you get the weather news. Well above freezing this morning. 46 says the thermometer. Morning weather news guy said hazing this early morning, with clearing mid morning, to have a mostly sunny day, with rain predicted later in the evening. Thus, based on that news, will tell little one we should get to the zoo earlier rather than later. We both have weather radar on our phones, so while we are there, we will be looking at it every so often. At least the hot chocolate and food is inside tonight.

And so, with nary to report, it’s the last week day routine for me. Yeah with a restless bedmate, when DH asked me what I’m going to do tomorrow, I said sleep later. Well, he knows me well. We are both early risers. Difference is, on my off days, I still may be up early, but not move fast to get up.

Finally, with truly something about nothing, yes tea. You know I start Thirsty Thursday right.

So homies, throw back a drink, as can have a fond memories to remember, and enjoy a drink, or many.




Happy Throwback Thirsty Thursday homies!  

And a good morning.  Why yes it is.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Very Early morning stop in!

Not much happening here either.  It is mild here (not nearly as cold as it could be) roads are cleared and finally have my winter driving skills back lol.  It always takes a day or two to brush up those skills.

Not sure what is in store for the weekend.  Probably a quiet one.  Dh is curling tonight as part of his regular league team he plays on.  He is busy curling in a tournament all weekend as well.  I will probably head down to the curling rink for  Saturday night to watch a little bit, have the big supper and see if we can score some great prize in the silent auction.  Last time we scored a great weekend getaway to take in an NHL game and hotel stay in the city.



J'aime Paris said:


> Dad spent yesterday back in the hospital again. Blood clot.....so the knee issue was put on the back burner. He is seeing the ortho sometime this afternoon.



I will be sending many healing thoughts to you dad.

Well, I should go shuffle some papers.  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!


----------



## macraven

I believe you are the winner in the sans group for having the first snow fall this year 

Stay warm!


----------



## Robo56

Good Thursday morning everyone 





Hope everyone is doing well this morning.

Safe travels to Soniam.



Charade so sorry to hear of a student passing of Covid at your daughters University. So sad when someone so young dies.


Lynne hope your tea is hot and tasty this morning.


Pumpkin hope the roads aren’t to bad in your neck of the woods.


The sun is peeking through a little. We had some high winds yesterday and rain last night. Our temperature Is supposed to plummet tonight.

I made homemade pizza last night and some Apple Oatmeal cookies for dessert.

Hubby really likes those cookies.

Lori thank you again for the recipe. They are so good.

Not much planned today. Just going to be a chill today.

Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

That was a nice prize, Pumpkin.  Hope you win something as good or better this time.  Curling is not as popular where I am.  Glad to hear warmer, so ice not an issue today.  

Robo, good to hear from you, and hope you are feeling much better, enjoying a cup of coffee in your HHN cup.

Think I hear kids in the kitchen. If it’s little one, will either be a rice dish or pasta dish. Don’t care. I’m glad both my kids are good cooks. Lunchtime walk time. Yay, 65 out, no jacket and rocking those sunglasses. Hair tied up too, as too warm out to want it around my neck.

Hope this finds all in a most happy mood, and safe travels to Son today.  Excited Son and family I bet.  And for good reason!  Yay!  Travel day to vacation.


----------



## soniam

Thanks everyone. I made it! Eating a salad and holiday treat at Today Cafe. DH and DS won’t come until tomorrow night, since DS has school today and tomorrow. Getting used to hauling my purse, suitcase, and camera backpack through the airport and in bathrooms.

@Charade67 so sorry to hear about the student. Such a sad way to go.


----------



## macraven

Sonia, enjoy your solo day as once your dudes arrive, you will be busy nonstop I imagine 

where do you plan for dinner tonight?


----------



## soniam

macraven said:


> Sonia, enjoy your solo day as once your dudes arrive, you will be busy nonstop I imagine
> 
> where do you plan for dinner tonight?


I am meeting @J’aime Paris and Bobbie at Strong Water, so I might get dinner there.


----------



## macraven

soniam said:


> I am meeting @J’aime Paris and Bobbie at Strong Water, so I might get dinner there.


Sounds like a good plan!
Have a great time with the homies!


----------



## Lynne G

Yum!  Though like the old cafe’s menu better, I did enjoy my meal at the Today Cafe.

You could easily make a dinner at Strong Water. The chicken fingers and other items seem large, and everything I’ve eaten there has been delicious.

Yep solo is so nice.  Can do or don’t do whatever you want. Though nice when family comes.  

Woot!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Not much paper to shuffle today.  

Ran to HomeSense over lunch.  There is a friends and family sale event happening at all the TJX stores here in town for employees.  I had some coupons to hand out to others to use for 20% off...I get 30% off.  I found out while I was out shopping, that employees get 30% off at all TJX stores. THAT could be dangerous lol.   Ran to the store next to Homesense and picked up some xmas pj's for gd for her Christmas Eve box...along with a xmas book as well.  AND found a few extra clothes that Grammie couldn't resist   My cc is smoking a little bit after my shopping spree lol.



Charade67 said:


> Today has turned into a sad day. B and dh's university has experienced its first Covid death. He was a student and a member of the marching band. I don't know anything else about him, but it is just so sad to lose someone so young.


I'm so sad to hear that.  


Robo56 said:


> I made homemade pizza last night and some Apple Oatmeal cookies for dessert.
> 
> Hubby really likes those cookies.


Yum!!!!  Now I want pizza.  Maybe we will do that tomorrow night for supper.  


soniam said:


> I am meeting @J’aime Paris and Bobbie at Strong Water, so I might get dinner there.


Enjoy your park days!!!  How awesome is a meet up!  I hope your meal is great. and you have a great time visiting other hommies from here!


Lynne G said:


> Hope you win something as good or better this time. Curling is not as popular where I am. Glad to hear warmer, so ice not an issue today.


I know not many people like curling.  I'm not a huge fan of it.  My knees can't do it- hence why I don't play.  It is not a huge sport here...but those who play it are HUGE die-hards for it.  Sometimes watching a game is like watching paint dry 

Well, I should run to the bank and do that bank run....and maybe hit the TJX that is near the bank  and see if I can spot a new shirt or something for myself lol.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Today has turned into a sad day. B and dh's university has experienced its first Covid death. He was a student and a member of the marching band. I don't know anything else about him, but it is just so sad to lose someone so young.
> 
> Sounds like a great idea for a Christmas gift.  Hopefully there will be a good sale between now and Christmas. We have a small one in our office kitchen. One of the therapists uses it every day.
> 
> So sorry to hear about your dad. Continued prayers for quick recovery.
> 
> 
> I joined the UOAP group on Facebook and am learning a lot of stuff about Universal that I never knew before.
> 
> 
> Cool light. I hope to have some fun ones after next Friday.
> 
> So the latest on my floor is tentative install dates of December 13-15. I am now wondering if I should even bother to put up a Christmas tree this year.  I am so ready for this to be over.



That is sad to hear about the student Charade.




macraven said:


> I believe you are the winner in the sans group for having the first snow fall this year
> 
> Stay warm!



Yes, we don’t want snow either mac do we……..




Robo56 said:


> Good Thursday morning everyone
> 
> View attachment 623755
> 
> View attachment 623756
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well this morning.
> 
> Safe travels to Soniam.
> View attachment 623786
> 
> 
> Charade so sorry to hear of a student passing of Covid at your daughters University. So sad when someone so young dies.
> 
> 
> Lynne hope your tea is hot and tasty this morning.
> 
> 
> Pumpkin hope the roads aren’t to bad in your neck of the woods.
> 
> 
> The sun is peeking through a little. We had some high winds yesterday and rain last night. Our temperature Is supposed to plummet tonight.
> 
> I made homemade pizza last night and some Apple Oatmeal cookies for dessert.
> 
> Hubby really likes those cookies.
> 
> Lori thank you again for the recipe. They are so good.
> 
> Not much planned today. Just going to be a chill today.
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone.



Hope you had a lovely chill day Robbie…….





soniam said:


> Thanks everyone. I made it! Eating a salad and holiday treat at Today Cafe. DH and DS won’t come until tomorrow night, since DS has school today and tomorrow. Getting used to hauling my purse, suitcase, and camera backpack through the airport and in bathrooms.
> 
> @Charade67 so sorry to hear about the student. Such a sad way to go.



Have fun soniam……




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Not much paper to shuffle today.
> 
> Ran to HomeSense over lunch.  There is a friends and family sale event happening at all the TJX stores here in town for employees.  I had some coupons to hand out to others to use for 20% off...I get 30% off.  I found out while I was out shopping, that employees get 30% off at all TJX stores. THAT could be dangerous lol.   Ran to the store next to Homesense and picked up some xmas pj's for gd for her Christmas Eve box...along with a xmas book as well.  AND found a few extra clothes that Grammie couldn't resist   My cc is smoking a little bit after my shopping spree lol.
> 
> 
> I'm so sad to hear that.
> 
> Yum!!!!  Now I want pizza.  Maybe we will do that tomorrow night for supper.
> 
> Enjoy your park days!!!  How awesome is a meet up!  I hope your meal is great. and you have a great time visiting other hommies from here!
> 
> I know not many people like curling.  I'm not a huge fan of it.  My knees can't do it- hence why I don't play.  It is not a huge sport here...but those who play it are HUGE die-hards for it.  Sometimes watching a game is like watching paint dry
> 
> Well, I should run to the bank and do that bank run....and maybe hit the TJX that is near the bank  and see if I can spot a new shirt or something for myself lol.



I grew up opposite the Island of Alisa Craig where the granite is mined to produce the vast majority of curling stones made in the entire world. Another site is in Wales, but Ailsa Craig is world renowned in the Curling world.

It’s very popular in Scotland too, but too cold a sport for me.




Thank you to the ladies sending PM’s asking if I was still around…….Yep, still here. Appreciate the concern though…….


----------



## Lynne G

Hope all is well with you and family, Schumi.  

Evening, and was a perfect warm night to be at the zoo.  To get all in that holiday spirit, here’s some holiday lights from the zoo:


His tail was at the end of the part of the  walkway.



Huge tree of these. So pretty.



Large rocks being used as screens, some gorgeous scenes to music.  



Had an undersea area with lots of different colored jellyfish.

We had a great time.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all! Just wanted to pop in and wish everyone a wonderful Friday! It's been raining here nonstop since yesterday afternoon but its is supposed to move on out by tonight. 

Everyone finalizing their Thanksgiving plans for next week? I have to get a couple of things from the store tomorrow then I'm all set. 

We are having a holiday cook out at work today with hot dogs and hamburgers and assorted side dishes. It should be good...although some people groaned about a cook out right before Thanksgiving. In my opinion its never a bad time for hot dogs and hamburgers. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Robo56

Good Friday morning  










Lori, Bobbie68 and Soniam so glad to hear you all were getting together for a visit. Strong Water is a nice place to visit. Good beverages, good food and lovely staff. It is always nice to hear that Sans family members are getting together.




Charade67 said:


> I joined the UOAP group on Facebook and am learning a lot of stuff about Universal that I never knew before.



Would be interesting to hear of some of the interesting things you read on there. I don’t do Facebook.




Lynne G said:


> Robo, good to hear from you, and hope you are feeling much better, enjoying a cup of coffee in your HHN cup.



Good morning Lynne coffee is good this morning. Things are doing better with leg and foot now I have issues with a tooth.  When it rains it pours at times.




soniam said:


> Thanks everyone. I made it! Eating a salad and holiday treat at Today Cafe. DH and DS won’t come until tomorrow night, since DS has school today and tomorrow. Getting used to hauling my purse, suitcase, and camera backpack through the airport and in bathrooms.



Glad to hear you got in safely. Yep, solo travel is interesting. I solo travel most the time. I really enjoy it. A few others on the Sans travel solo too. It takes a little getting used to especially when you are used to having other family members helping with the bags.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Ran to HomeSense over lunch. There is a friends and family sale event happening at all the TJX stores here in town for employees. I had some coupons to hand out to others to use for 20% off...I get 30% off. I found out while I was out shopping, that employees get 30% off at all TJX stores. THAT could be dangerous lol. Ran to the store next to Homesense and picked up some xmas pj's for gd for her Christmas Eve box...along with a xmas book as well. AND found a few extra clothes that Grammie couldn't resist  My cc is smoking a little bit after my shopping spree lol.



LOL.....That is so funny. Enjoy your shopping. My credit card has been on fire since September. Hope you find what your looking for.




Lynne G said:


> Evening, and was a perfect warm night to be at the zoo. To get all in that holiday spirit, here’s some holiday lights from the zoo:



Beautiful lights at the Zoo Lynne.




Metro West said:


> Morning all! Just wanted to pop in and wish everyone a wonderful Friday! It's been raining here nonstop since yesterday afternoon but its is supposed to move on out by tonight.



Good morning Metro.




Metro West said:


> Everyone finalizing their Thanksgiving plans for next week? I have to get a couple of things from the store tomorrow then I'm all set.



Thanksgiving is pretty well wrapped up here.




Metro West said:


> We are having a holiday cook out at work today with hot dogs and hamburgers and assorted side dishes. It should be good...although some people groaned about a cook out right before Thanksgiving. In my opinion its never a bad time for hot dogs and hamburgers.



A cook out is always nice. It’s always nice when you can do special things at work. Have a good day at work.



We are in the 20’s this morning. Burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Up early this morning. I woke up Monday with a tooth ache under one of my back capped teeth. Thought it would pass, but last night the pain started in pretty bad. So I will be calling dentist as soon as office opens.

Hubby has a test early this morning and a visit with doc after. So as soon as that is done I pray I can get into dentist.

I do not like going to the dentist   I do all the preventative care. I go every 6 months for routine exam and teeth cleaning. I was having sensitivity to that tooth on last visit and dentist had me change tooth paste. Did X-ray at the time and all was well. Will see what’s up hopefully this morning. Always something......LOL....life marches on.


Have a great Friday everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Hey, free meal at work, yeah.  No complaints when burgers and dogs would have been from me, Metro.  Besides that grilled meal is nothing like a Thanksgiving dinner.

Robo, oh no!  Tooth pain is so painful.  I hope you can get to the dentist this morning.  Sending well wishes that you can get to the dentist soon, and stop the pain you are feeling.

Happy Friday indeed. Well, tried to sleep later but a restless bed mate is also a very noisy riser. As such, was up right after him. No matter, a different screen viewing, and a tea cup that needs a refill is on the table next to me.

And so odd, with that talk of lemon curd. I don’t think the kids read this thread or heard me talk about it. Well the kids were out and about yesterday, as stopped at that big mall to see what was going on. There’s a nice bakery near there. And kids stopped in there on their way home, and bought me this large piece of lemon curd on the dusting of very finely ground sugar cookie crumbs. Only my, was that perfectly lemon sour with just a sweet taste every so often. Could only eat half, so what was with my tea this morning? Yay, the rest of it, so nice and cold as was put back in the refrigerator.

And so, DH asked again what I am doing today. Um, relaxing? Some grocery shopping and when we went to the zoo last night, saw the gas level was close to way too low. Hence, a gas fill up is in my plans today. Besides those two errands, nothing else planned.

And a final hehe, before I get up to refill that tea cup. Kids said not far from the hunting store they went to the day before, there was road construction, with a narrow lane with high barriers on both sides. We call that type of construction, driving in cattle chutes. 

A most fabulous Friday homies.

All the supplies for our Thanksgiving dinner are bought. So happy next week is a short one, and a week break for little one. Older one’s college only get Thursday and Friday off. Eh, will be nice to have that two day longer weekend.

And leaving on a final hehe. One of my brothers’ wife decided they would go to her side’s family lunch instead of coming to our family’s late afternoon dinner. Brother said, with her family’s meal’s time, we should be done in enough time to come to our family’s dinner. Bonus! Two nice meals, sounds like a most perfect Thanksgiving.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everybody. For the first time in several weeks I have a Friday where I don't have to get up early and be presentable because someone is coming to do some work on my house, 

Last night dh and I went to a show called Champions of Magic. It was really good. I would have enjoyed it much more if the couple next to me hadn't talked the whole way through it. Ugh, some people.

No plans for today except maybe a brief shopping trip to get a couple of things to decorate my office. We haven't decorated much in the past because one of the therapists didn't like it. Well, she is gone now, so I am going to put up a small tree and a few other decorations.  I had purchased some clearance items after Christmas 2019, but then we were online only for 2020, so no point in decorating then. I'm going to find the stuff I bought and see what else I need.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Not sure what is in store for the weekend. Probably a quiet one. Dh is curling tonight as part of his regular league team he plays on. He is busy curling in a tournament all weekend as well. I will probably head down to the curling rink for Saturday night to watch a little bit, have the big supper and see if we can score some great prize in the silent auction. Last time we scored a great weekend getaway to take in an NHL game and hotel stay in the city.


 Curling is one of those sports that I never understood. I think I was an adult before I even knew what it was. Hope you are able to get a nice prize this year. 



soniam said:


> I am meeting @J’aime Paris and Bobbie at Strong Water, so I might get dinner there.


 Hope y'all had a nice SANS meetup.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> My cc is smoking a little bit after my shopping spree lol.


Think of it as doing your part to stimulate the economy. 



schumigirl said:


> Thank you to the ladies sending PM’s asking if I was still around…….Yep, still here. Appreciate the concern though……


 Glad you checked in. Hope all is well.



Lynne G said:


> Evening, and was a perfect warm night to be at the zoo. To get all in that holiday spirit, here’s some holiday lights from the zoo:


 Love all the lights. 



Metro West said:


> Everyone finalizing their Thanksgiving plans for next week? I have to get a couple of things from the store tomorrow then I'm all set.
> 
> We are having a holiday cook out at work today with hot dogs and hamburgers and assorted side dishes. It should be good...although some people groaned about a cook out right before Thanksgiving. In my opinion its never a bad time for hot dogs and hamburgers.


I still need to get apples and milk, but will wait until Monday. Thankfully our friends are doing most of the cooking.  Oh, I also need to get  sodas for everyone. 
Nothing wrong with a cookout before Thanksgiving. You need to eat lunch anyway, right?



Robo56 said:


> Glad to hear you got in safely. Yep, solo travel is interesting. I solo travel most the time. I really enjoy it. A few others on the Sans travel solo too. It takes a little getting used to especially when you are used to having other family members helping with the bags.


 I did my first solo trip last month and really enjoyed it. I wish I could do it more often.



Robo56 said:


> Up early this morning. I woke up Monday with a tooth ache under one of my back capped teeth. Thought it would pass, but last night the pain started in pretty bad. So I will be calling dentist as soon as office opens.


 Hope you are able to get to the dentist and get that taken care of quickly. 



Lynne G said:


> And so odd, with that talk of lemon curd. I don’t think the kids read this thread or heard me talk about it. Well the kids were out and about yesterday, as stopped at that big mall to see what was going on. There’s a nice bakery near there. And kids stopped in there on their way home, and bought me this large piece of lemon curd on the dusting of very finely ground sugar cookie crumbs. Only my, was that perfectly lemon sour with just a sweet taste every so often. Could only eat half, so what was with my tea this morning? Yay, the rest of it, so nice and cold as was put back in the refrigerator.


That sounds really good. Lemon is my second favorite dessert flavor after chocolate. 

This afternoon B will be coming home for Thanksgiving break, so that means dinner at our favorite Mexican restaurant. Tomorrow night we are going to a showing of the movie The Princess Bride.  After  the movie there will be a Q&A session with actor Cary Elwes. Should be fun.


----------



## macraven

Good morning homies!
One of our favorite days of the week for those that have jobs
at 5:00 today, your time is your own

(I remember those days where time went very slow until it was 5:00 !)
Have a great weekend

Every day is a weekend for me 
Wait until you retire and you’ll quite enjoy not having a fast pace schedule 

Turkey is one of my favorite meats and could eat it frequently.

But with the kids now out of the house and live too far away to come for a holiday visit, no turkey dinner do we fix
Sons live hours away from us and their job hours change by the week 
Their place is a 24/7 work schedule and hard for them to get holidays off work 

I love turkey but not enough to buy one and be eating it for a week for the two of us
Now our cats would love to live on turkey for a week 
But don’t think our vet would agree with that ..
Lol



I like the dark meat and Mr Mac loves  the white meal 
And neither of us wants to eat turkey for days 
So we compromise and will order pizza for Thursday !
It will go well while watching the football games on tv


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good evening all.

Sending healing thoughts to all those needing them and so sad to hear of a student passing Charade.  Sad times for sure.

I’ve been AWOL as we’ve been continuing with work on the house here and then I had a severe adverse reaction to my third Covid injection.  Had no issues after AZ but this was Pfizer last week and oh goodness was not good.  Has been Yellow card reported.  Recovered now but very tired this evening so will not be late to bed.

Lot of our friends are travelling now but it appears Europe is shutting down again.  One friend is in Vienna but sorted flights to return on Monday before Austria locks down again.  Perhaps we got it right here as we (so far) haven’t had a big spike in cases.

Em has gone to collect J from his friend where he has been from school for tea.  His friend has additional needs too and they have become great pals.  I’m sure she’ll be a while chatting to his Mum who is also on her own so L and I are watching Disney+ .  Kev has the living room tv in peace and quiet!

I look forward to hearing all your Thanksgiving preparations and seeing pictures.

Take care all x


----------



## schumigirl

@J'aime Paris

Friday night is cocktail night........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Julie, sorry to hear about your do not feeling well reaction.  Rest is certainly the best thing to do.  I hope you feel much better soon.  They are talking about making the third shot open to all adults.  If so, I guess all four of us will get it.  Hoping it is the same as the two shots we already got.  And for all of us, it’s been more than 6 months now.  

Did some shopping, as stores were bare in some parts, but got what I needed and got outta there, as was crowded. Getting dark already, after that oh so bright sunny day. And yep, that wind was no friend as it made you chilly. And had to tie up my hair. Bad hair day alert. And with a clear sky, guess what temp we are going down to tonight? Yeah, enough that anything wet will certainly be frozen. 21 degrees. Ooh, no more flip flops. Sigh.

Friday night means older one working until the late evening, DH over his mum’s for dinner, and then it will be a little one and me. Thinking burgers with mashed taters and steamed carrots. All are a go to food item for her.


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks mac......

Not quite sure what I did there in that thread......and hadn`t even poured the rum at that point lol......I thought I`d be quicker just popping off an email......


----------



## macraven

I can be good for saving butts ….
I make things invisible at times Schumi 

I had to take a long break from the threads and now playing ketchup before it’s time to feed the cats


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I can be good for saving butts ….
> I make things invisible at times Schumi
> 
> I had to take a long break from the threads and now playing ketchup before it’s time to feed the cats



Can I suggest another couple of things...... lol.......

Hope the kitties are ok......

Bacon in the morning for you mac.........it`ll sizzle well, got some special bacon from Gloucester Old Spot pigs......beautiful!! Tastiest bacon around, well one of them.....




Got my hair done today, very pleased with it, more caramel through it this time, and feels very conditioned as I had a treatment while I was there too......lovely.

Enjoying a passion fruit rum tonight......very lush!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Schumi’s drinks looked quite lovely.  Nice your hair salon visit was good, Schumi.  Bacon?  Yay!


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Oh Julie, sorry to hear about your do not feeling well reaction.  Rest is certainly the best thing to do.  I hope you feel much better soon.  They are talking about making the third shot open to all adults.


i had the third vaccine shot early August but at the full dosage
I felt dead to the world on all three of them and had Covid arm
But by day 4, I was doing good and back to normal 

Drink extra water and stay hydrated will help for side effects.

Some peeps get a reaction to the vaccine while others do quite alright after the second day.

Hope you do feel ok when you get your third shot. I read it was half dosage vaccines for one’s getting 

I already was informed I need shot 4 in February.
Not looking forward to it but it’s not optional for me

Take Lynne advice and push fluids and rest and you’ll get through it fine.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> i had the third vaccine shot early August but at the full dosage
> I felt dead to the world on all three of them and had Covid arm
> But by day 4, I was doing good and back to normal
> 
> Drink extra water and stay hydrated will help for side effects.
> 
> Some peeps get a reaction to the vaccine while others do quite alright after the second day.
> 
> Hope you do feel ok when you get your third shot. I read it was half dosage vaccines for one’s getting
> 
> I already was informed I need shot 4 in February.
> Not looking forward to it but it’s not optional for me
> 
> Take Lynne advice and push fluids and rest and you’ll get through it fine.



We have our 3rd shot scheduled for mid December. Will be glad to get it. 

I remember your reaction to the booster too......but as you say, it`s essential for you.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

A Friday afternoon stop in

It's my favorite day of the week!!!  And not much happening this weekend.  Forecast is calling for more snow tonight and tomorrow.  So I will be staying home to putter around the house.  I'm thinking I will bake some bread, clean a few corners, and maybe organize a few things in the basement.  Maybe I will sit on my butt all day...who knows 



Metro West said:


> We are having a holiday cook out at work today with hot dogs and hamburgers and assorted side dishes. It should be good...although some people groaned about a cook out right before Thanksgiving. In my opinion its never a bad time for hot dogs and hamburgers.


I love a good burger!!!!  I will never turn down tasting a burger for fresh sandwich type meal.  My dream job would be to have a food channel vlog - testing burgers, sandwiches and fries!!!!  


Robo56 said:


> do not like going to the dentist  I do all the preventative care. I go every 6 months for routine exam and teeth cleaning. I was having sensitivity to that tooth on last visit and dentist had me change tooth paste. Did X-ray at the time and all was well. Will see what’s up hopefully this morning. Always something......LOL....life marches on.


Yikes....I am glad the outcome was great!  


Lynne G said:


> And leaving on a final hehe. One of my brothers’ wife decided they would go to her side’s family lunch instead of coming to our family’s late afternoon dinner. Brother said, with her family’s meal’s time, we should be done in enough time to come to our family’s dinner. Bonus! Two nice meals, sounds like a most perfect Thanksgiving.


Gotta love when that happens   Enjoy all the family time


Charade67 said:


> This afternoon B will be coming home for Thanksgiving break, so that means dinner at our favorite Mexican restaurant. Tomorrow night we are going to a showing of the movie The Princess Bride. After the movie there will be a Q&A session with actor Cary Elwes. Should be fun.


Yay for B coming home.  I know we always look forward to when the kids come home to visit.   I know you will enjoy your time with her over the next week.  


macraven said:


> I like the dark meat and Mr Mac loves the white meal
> And neither of us wants to eat turkey for days
> So we compromise and will order pizza for Thursday !
> It will go well while watching the football games on tv


I love that idea!!!  Dh and I are the same for turkey meat preference.  I like the dark, he likes white.  It works out great!


Realfoodfans said:


> ’ve been AWOL as we’ve been continuing with work on the house here and then I had a severe adverse reaction to my third Covid injection. Had no issues after AZ but this was Pfizer last week and oh goodness was not good. Has been Yellow card reported. Recovered now but very tired this evening so will not be late to bed.


I'm glad your starting to come around now.  I had no severe reaction after getting Pfizer after AZ...but dh...wow...he was sick for days after.  We reported his reaction as well.  We are due for our booster the end of Dec/begining of Jan.  We are just waiting for the announcement for us to be able to book our appointment.  


schumigirl said:


> Got my hair done today, very pleased with it, more caramel through it this time, and feels very conditioned as I had a treatment while I was there too......lovely.


It always feels so good to get our hair done.  It's even better then we get it done before we are leaving on a holiday 

Well, I should fill out one more spreadsheet, then tackle one more conversation about changes on an customer account.  

Have a great evening everyone...stay safe.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Can I suggest another couple of things...... lol.......
> 
> Hope the kitties are ok......
> 
> Bacon in the morning for you mac.........it`ll sizzle well, got some special bacon from Gloucester Old Spot pigs......beautiful!! Tastiest bacon around, well one of them.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my hair done today, very pleased with it, more caramel through it this time, and feels very conditioned as I had a treatment while I was there too......lovely.
> 
> Enjoying a passion fruit rum tonight......very lush!



When you say bacon, I’m paying attention as it is one of my favorite food groups !


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> When you say bacon, I’m paying attention as it is one of my favorite food groups !



It`s one of the more important of the food groups for sure.......maybe just behind wine and rum.......

Still watching old episodes of Taggart from mid 1980`s......classics, I know you know who Taggart is.......


----------



## macraven

Yea 
Taggert is my brothers favorite…
He rewatches it and believe he has about memorized each episode


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Yea
> Taggert is my brothers favorite…
> He rewatches it and believe he has about memorized each episode



It really was huge in Scotland/UK in the 80`s/90`s and 00`s till it was eventually cancelled. We love watching the mid 80`s ones where you can see old Glasgow before it became trendy......

I always remember our conversation about your brother enjoying it, when so many haven`t heard of it. We have the DVD`s with every episode and watch it every couple of years, 27 seasons!! 

Lots of famous faces had their start on this show....




Won`t be long till we head to bed......Christmas trees go up tomorrow.....earliest we have ever put them up!! Outdoor decorations went up today, albeit a smaller than usual display.


----------



## soniam

Had another good night at Strong Water. Met a weird woman next to me at the bar, who was offended that I didn’t judge her because she’s from Oregon. I said that it hasn’t really been in the news lately and probably wasn’t as bad as she thought the perception was. Oh well, the road to hell is paved with good intentions. Met a friends’s favorite bar tender though. He was awesome and friendly. I wish people just weren’t so hateful lately in the US. I don’t get it. These people are alive and seem healthy and have extra money to spend at a theme park or bar. What couldn’t be better 

DS and DH were delayed but still made the flight. Won’t arrive until after midnight, instead of closer to 11pm. Going to nap until they arrive.

Good night sweet and kind SANS family.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, nothing like a delayed flight after midnight, as we had that one time, Son.  Yeah and from a 7 pm arrival flight.  We finally arrived at 2am.  Don’t blame you for napping. 

Well the clock has struck 12, so off I go to sleep.  Light from last night, so toes don’t get stubbed:


----------



## Sue M

Sorry I’ve been MIA! But had a lovely trip in Oct and managed to pack in lots of meets my first day. So fun!

A small update, my province is a mess right now. Declared state of emergency. Too much rain. Lots of flooded areas, and all the major roads in my area closed due to slides or wash outs. I’m fine where I am. Just can’t get out of the lower mainland!


----------



## Sue M

Happy Thanksgiving Sans


----------



## Realfoodfans

Thank you all.  Knew had to have it but will be cautious next time.  My arm swelled badly and lump like a tennis ball.  Worst thing for me was because of my weakness in that area it hit my stomach etc  couldn’t even keep water.  Worst thing to medics was my heart rate.  Anyhow 10 days ago now and done with.  

Lynne love the lights.  We aren’t doing the Zoo Christmas this year.  Sadly due to circumstances children not here for 2 of the events weekends and on the first weekend will be L’s birthday so we have other things booked in.

Soniam what is the issue with Oregon? Naive Brit here.

Robo hope your mouth is doing ok.  Kev had to get a repair yesterday but no issues.

Our mobile home is still not here.  Is built but awaiting some components from overseas.  I have joined a group of many others in the same situation.  Can’t be helped but 4th postponement and we would normally be down in Sidmouth this weekend for the Christmas lights switch on etc.  Last night I started looking to book us a nice break away for a weekend but Kev is not too bothered as we have lots to carry on with here and lovely places we can visit.

I think I mentioned some time ago my best friend who lost her husband is coming down for a few days soon and we have some things booked for then - including Chatsworth which is gorgeous dressed for Christmas.

Hope all have fun preparing for Thanksgiving.  I’m off for a nice bath now the rest of the household are awake!


----------



## Metro West

Morning all! I hope everyone is doing well today. We had lots of rain last night and hopefully its done now. 

Have some shopping to do today and I want to put up my Christmas tree so I'll be busy most of the day. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Lynne G

Good morning Metro.  Yay, tree putting up certainly means Christmas is coming soon.   And a Saturday is also a good day for shopping.  And shopping I will be doing some more today as well.  As since I went shopping yesterday, seems the choices I went to, little one has said she wants to go shopping to get more food for her.  Yeah, am hoping we get going a bit earlier. This is usually also my wash day, so almost 2 loads have been done, and I’ll do one more.  So hope you don’t have to shop in the rain.  I’m going to be dry, but as it’s now 28 degrees out, I’ll be wearing my lightweight winter jacket.

 Oh Julie, you do sound very busy, and sad those kids not with you around the two weekends. So many delays in shipping to complete items.  Hope your mobile home order gets done before Christmas.  

  And so homies. The early bird crew is here. Join in. And may all have that super happy Saturday. And hehe, enjoy some tea like me.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Morning all! I hope everyone is doing well today. We had lots of rain last night and hopefully its done now.
> 
> Have some shopping to do today and I want to put up my Christmas tree so I'll be busy most of the day.
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> View attachment 624337



Agreed. 

While most of America was sleeping......we have managed to get 2 trees up and most of the decorations in 2 rooms......looking good even if I say so myself.......and enjoyed a lazy Saturday snuggle with my husband.......always nice. 

Have a lovely day Todd........





Beautiful day here, bit breezy but no plans to go out anywhere as this is our decorating for Christmas Day........Chinese takeout tonight, no cooking at all today except prep for tomorrow`s dinner.......

Happy Saturday


----------



## Lynne G

Good Afternoon Schumi.  Good day for decorating.  House is looking quite lovely, Im sure.  Like seeing all the holiday decor and lights this time of year.  You’ve had some wild weather lately.

And Sue, nice to see your post. Yes, in our  news, all that flooding your area has been under. Sending good thoughts you are staying dry, and will be able to get around those now flooded roads.

Last wash load is finished, so time for my long hot shower, as towels are just a little warm, as brought them up from the dryer a little while ago. Bed linens changed and clothes back in the drawers. Morning routine for me. And more tea. Yay! Quiet and remote, with that oh so nice toasty and clean feeling shower.

Later homies.  I will be seeing which kid gets up earlier. I’m thinking well after I get out of the shower.  Sigh.  Neither got that early bird gene. I did.  My mum was always up early.


----------



## Robo56

Good Saturday morning everyone 








Lynne G said:


> Robo, oh no! Tooth pain is so painful. I hope you can get to the dentist this morning. Sending well wishes that you can get to the dentist soon, and stop the pain you are feeling.



Thank you Lynne. Hope your tea is warm and yummy this morning.




macraven said:


> Every day is a weekend for me
> Wait until you retire and you’ll quite enjoy not having a fast pace schedule



Yes, being retired is pretty awesome. Being able to call your time your own is priceless.




schumigirl said:


> Friday night is cocktail night........



Your drinks look good and the name of the Rum bottle would work for Halloween.







Sue M said:


> A small update, my province is a mess right now. Declared state of emergency. Too much rain. Lots of flooded areas, and all the major roads in my area closed due to slides or wash outs. I’m fine where I am. Just can’t get out of the lower mainland!



Sorry to hear about all the issues you all are having in your Province Sue. 




Realfoodfans said:


> Robo hope your mouth is doing ok. Kev had to get a repair yesterday but no issues.



Thank you Real. So sorry to hear of your medical issues with the booster. Glad to hear you are doing better. 

I haven’t had many issues with my teeth, so thankful for that. Will just have to see how this plays out. 




schumigirl said:


> While most of America was sleeping......we have managed to get 2 trees up and most of the decorations in 2 rooms......looking good even if I say so myself.......and enjoyed a lazy Saturday snuggle with my husband.......always nice.



Great to hear you are doing your Christmas decorations. It does take time , but it’s always nice to stand back after and take in your Christmas creation. It does make a house very cheerful to look at with all the twinkling lights. I bet there will be some purple bulbs in your tree. Share some pictures when your done. 

Have a great Christmas decorating day.

Soniam hope your hubby and son had a good flight in other then the delay. Those are not fun when it so late like that.


Called Dentist yesterday and the office was closed. There is a number on the answering machine to call her at home. I reached her at home and she said it sounded like a root abscess. She called in some antibiotics and other meds and told me if I needed her over the weekend to call her back. Will see her in office on Monday. 

The Dentist we had for 35 years retired and she took over his practice 2 years ago. She is very nice.

The sun is shining this morning, but it’s going’s to be cool and breezy. Going to fill up the bird feeder, put some corn out for the deer, clean out the bird bath and put some fresh water in it. Animals will be happy. 

Older Sister and I did some face time on the IPad yesterday and she showed me her new house. She is moving farther from Orlando to Harmony. It’s a beautiful home. I hope she has many years of happiness there. 

I did get to see my younger sister and her grandson
 (great-nephew J) yesterday.  He is the sweetest little fella. I always enjoy spending time with family. 

I need to wrap a few more gifts today. Then the rest of the day will be  a lazy day for movie watching. 

Shoutout to Tink, Janet, Bobbie68, Pumpkin, Lori and all the Sans family members.


Have a wonderful Saturday everyone.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Well done to Schumi ahead of the game with Christmas.  None around us yet but we are planning to do ours next weekend as the following weekend we are busy.  

Kev now has his workshop built and all tools etc in there leaving lots of space in the garage. Plan is that all Christmas items will be kept in there in future to save the haul from the loft as we get older.  I have an awful lot of Christmas crockery and it will be a benefit not to have to lift those heavy boxes again.  Another benefit is the arrival of an additional fridge freezer so I can certainly prepare for the holidays.

Lovely day today starting with brunch at Picturedrome. An old cinema now home to a number of independent food stands. After eating there we walked up to the launch of Christmas events in the town. Brass band etc were very festive.  Then we popped into Church.



Very tired again now though so feet up and Mary Poppins on tv.  Em is going to get us a take out later.

Peaceful evening all x


----------



## Charade67

Today has been a very lazy day. I have done nothing productive today.  In a couple of hours B and I will get an early dinner then head to the theater to see The Princess Bride. Dh is at a football game this afternoon and will meet us at the theater.



macraven said:


> I like the dark meat and Mr Mac loves the white meal
> And neither of us wants to eat turkey for days
> So we compromise and will order pizza for Thursday !
> It will go well while watching the football games on tv


 I am a white meat person. When dh and I moved away from my family we would usually just try to find a restaurant that was open on Thanksgiving.  Sometimes we would visit his mom and we would all go out to a restaurant.  We now have friends that invite us over each year. In an odd coincidence our friends' last name is the same name of the restaurant where we ate with dh's mother. 



Realfoodfans said:


> I’ve been AWOL as we’ve been continuing with work on the house here and then I had a severe adverse reaction to my third Covid injection. Had no issues after AZ but this was Pfizer last week and oh goodness was not good. Has been Yellow card reported. Recovered now but very tired this evening so will not be late to bed.


 I am not looking forward to getting another shot. All the people I know who have gotten a booster say it was the worst of the 3. 



Lynne G said:


> They are talking about making the third shot open to all adults. If so, I guess all four of us will get it. Hoping it is the same as the two shots we already got. And for all of us, it’s been more than 6 months now.


 It's been over 9 months for me. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Forecast is calling for more snow tonight and tomorrow. So I will be staying home to putter around the house. I'm thinking I will bake some bread, clean a few corners, and maybe organize a few things in the basement. Maybe I will sit on my butt all day...who knows


I vote for bread baking.  For me, snow means comfort food. 



soniam said:


> Had another good night at Strong Water. Met a weird woman next to me at the bar, who was offended that I didn’t judge her because she’s from Oregon


 What's going on in Oregon?



Lynne G said:


> Well the clock has struck 12, so off I go to sleep. Light from last night, so toes don’t get stubbed:


 Very pretty light.



Sue M said:


> A small update, my province is a mess right now. Declared state of emergency. Too much rain. Lots of flooded areas, and all the major roads in my area closed due to slides or wash outs. I’m fine where I am. Just can’t get out of the lower mainland!


Hope you get a nice long dry spell. 



Metro West said:


> Have some shopping to do today and I want to put up my Christmas tree so I'll be busy most of the day.


Hope you have a productive shopping day. I think I am finished with my shipping. Seems weird to be done so early. 



schumigirl said:


> While most of America was sleeping......we have managed to get 2 trees up and most of the decorations in 2 rooms......looking good even if I say so myself..


 I'm a little envious. I don't know if we will get to put up a tree this year. I don't want to put one up if we are going to be getting new floors installed. I am going to have to be creative with decorating this year. 



Robo56 said:


> Called Dentist yesterday and the office was closed. There is a number on the answering machine to call her at home. I reached her at home and she said it sounded like a root abscess. She called in some antibiotics and other meds and told me if I needed her over the weekend to call her back. Will see her in office on Monday.


 Wow, I'm impressed that your dentist lets you call her at home. I have no idea what my dental office does for emergencies and hope I never have to find out.  Hope the medicine will give you some relief until you can see the dentist on Monday. 

I have a couple of hours before dinner time. I'm going to see if there is anything on TV to watch that isn't college football.


----------



## Sue M

Realfood sorry to hear you had a bad reaction. Yikes. Getting any type of vehicle right now seems futile!  I ordered a Hybrid Rav 4 late August. Still nothing.
Chatswo sounds fantastic. I’m sure your friend will enjoy it.  At Christmas time my BFF and I always try to book something special. When our kids were little it was the Christmas Train usually.  This year the Dolly Parton Smokey Mountain Christmas play is in town so we booked that. Dolly wrote the music. Show is based on A Christmas Carol.

Metro  have fun putting up the tree!  My husband would freak if I put up decorations before Dec lol!

Lynne 28 and only light weight jacket? 

Schumi enjoy your decorations and Chinese dinner!  Shepherds Pie for us tonight.
.
Lynne thanks for the good wishes. No roads open yet in the valley except an emergency one lane open to get people out who are trying to get home and were stuck, near where we usually go for Mother’s Day at the Harrison Hot Springs.  A friend of mine was stuck there 3 days on the Hwy near Hope. Coming home from the cabin.
We’re fine as we don’t need to travel out of our Area. My heart breaks for the farming families in the valley, our agricultural area who have lost everything. And the poor farm animals.

Robo I’m sorry to hear about your dental problems. Dental pain is the worst. Our dentist of 30+ years just retired   So sad. He was the best. So painless and meticulous. We haven’t met the new dentist that bought his practice yet. But my friend who goes there has. Said she’s very nice, but not as gentle.
I have to fill up my bird feeder too. Squirrel got into it again and wiped it out. Present wrapping today for me too. 

Realfood wow!  That waffle looks good!  Adorable photo.

Soniam enjoy your vacay.  I don’t understand the Oregon thing!  Now I’m curious lol

Its almost noon. Not really hungry, had bacon & eggs breakfast. Tends to stick with me for awhile unlike oatmeal I’m hungry in 2 hrs!  May slice up an apple, I’m in love with the Ambrosia variety, and some cheese.  Take dogs for a walk before it starts raining. Then get some wrapping done. Yesterday went to a local shop where all the things are locally made.  I found some beautiful crocheted infinity scarfs I picked up for younger dd and 2 friends. Daughters scarf looks very similar to the one her cat shredded 2 yrs ago! Was her fav.  I think she’ll like this one. 

I‘m watching CNN about Atlanta Airport wow   Crazy.  Accidental discharge of weapon. I didn’t even know you could enter an airport with a gun. No less loaded.


----------



## Sue M

Charade my husband and a couple of friends already got their booster. Only had a sore arm a few days. I’m not due for mine until January. Here they’re saying 6 mos after last jab for booster.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> While most of America was sleeping......we have managed to get 2 trees up and most of the decorations in 2 rooms......looking good even if I say so myself.......and enjoyed a lazy Saturday snuggle with my husband.......always nice.
> 
> Have a lovely day Todd........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful day here, bit breezy but no plans to go out anywhere as this is our decorating for Christmas Day........Chinese takeout tonight, no cooking at all today except prep for tomorrow`s dinner.......
> 
> Happy Saturday


 Thanks Carole...got the shopping done and put up the tree but I'm not really happy with it. I might rearrange some of the ornaments or something. 

Tomorrow will be my lazy day...woo hoo! 

I'm making a good dinner tonight. NY Strip in my Ninja grill, garlic bread and a tossed salad. Then will hit the hay. We are expecting the coldest weather Monday when a cold front comes in. Sometimes I wish I had a fireplace but we don't need them very often so I can deal w/o it. 

Have to work M-W this week then off for the holiday weekend and I'm hoping we can leave early on Wednesday but I'm not holding my breath.

Have a great evening!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

A Saturday stop in.

A verey unproductive, quiet morning for me.  Slept in, had coffee with Baileys and a piece of toast - while I watched dh clean up and do snow removal outside   We had a good amount fall again.  It took him almost 2 hours to get it all cleared away.  Good thing for a snowblower.  It is worth it's weight in gold.  Makes moving the amounts we get worth the price.  Now He's got the yard set up for the boys to follow the paths he has set.  I will gladly cook all our meals in exchange for NOT having to do snow removal. 

Cut dh's hair just before he headed out back to the curling club.  I have a couple loads of laundry ready to go and am going to get started on some bread making.  I also need to cover the sparkles in my hair sometime today. 

Ds's have appeared to make some brunch/lunch.  Not sure what our dinner will be yet tonight.  I did take out some chicken to defrost.  Probably something that will taste wonderful with the homemade bread.



soniam said:


> DS and DH were delayed but still made the flight. Won’t arrive until after midnight, instead of closer to 11pm. Going to nap until they arrive.


People are crazy  - and want to spread their misery to others.  I try to kill those ones with extra kindness I hope your dh and ds were not too late in arriving.  Have fun in the parks!!!  I'm pretty sure no one wants to trade places with me lol


Sue M said:


> A small update, my province is a mess right now. Declared state of emergency. Too much rain. Lots of flooded areas, and all the major roads in my area closed due to slides or wash outs. I’m fine where I am. Just can’t get out of the lower mainland!


I wondered how you were faring through all of that!.  It is crazy and scary what we have seen in the news.  Hopefully soon they can get some roads repaired and things can start moving again.  The agriculture in Abbotsford will take years to recover.  


Realfoodfans said:


> I think I mentioned some time ago my best friend who lost her husband is coming down for a few days soon and we have some things booked for then - including Chatsworth which is gorgeous dressed for Christmas.


Enjoy your time with her.  It sounds like you have a few good things to keep busy and enjoy.  


Metro West said:


> Have some shopping to do today and I want to put up my Christmas tree so I'll be busy most of the day.


Fun!  We always have a real tree, so no xmas decorations don't get put up until at least the first full week of December.  


Lynne G said:


> And so homies. The early bird crew is here. Join in. And may all have that super happy Saturday. And hehe, enjoy some tea like me.


I have now switched to tea with you.  


schumigirl said:


> Beautiful day here, bit breezy but no plans to go out anywhere as this is our decorating for Christmas Day........Chinese takeout tonight, no cooking at all today except prep for tomorrow`s dinner.......


Chinese sounds like a great meal!!!


Robo56 said:


> Older Sister and I did some face time on the IPad yesterday and she showed me her new house. She is moving farther from Orlando to Harmony. It’s a beautiful home. I hope she has many years of happiness there.
> 
> I did get to see my younger sister and her grandson
> (great-nephew J) yesterday. He is the sweetest little fella. I always enjoy spending time with family.


I did the family visiting last night.  Did my phone calls to everyone last night.  I will probably call my parents again Sunday night.  I try to keep in contact more with them in the winter.  Incase they need something, I can contact someone in town to go help them.  It's hard to live far away from them when things pop up that they need help with.  

Well, I should get started on the bread...that way we can enjoy it will dinner.  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!


----------



## Metro West

We used to have two trees growing up. We had a real tree downstairs that we kids decorated with multi-color lights and ornaments we made. Then upstairs we had an artificial tree that mom and dad decorated in silver and gold for any family and friends that came by. We didn't usually put up the trees and stuff until Thanksgiving weekend but something about this year...lots of people are putting up decorations early so I got in the game.


----------



## soniam

Realfoodfans said:


> Thank you all.  Knew had to have it but will be cautious next time.  My arm swelled badly and lump like a tennis ball.  Worst thing for me was because of my weakness in that area it hit my stomach etc  couldn’t even keep water.  Worst thing to medics was my heart rate.  Anyhow 10 days ago now and done with.
> 
> Lynne love the lights.  We aren’t doing the Zoo Christmas this year.  Sadly due to circumstances children not here for 2 of the events weekends and on the first weekend will be L’s birthday so we have other things booked in.
> 
> Soniam what is the issue with Oregon? Naive Brit here.
> 
> Robo hope your mouth is doing ok.  Kev had to get a repair yesterday but no issues.
> 
> Our mobile home is still not here.  Is built but awaiting some components from overseas.  I have joined a group of many others in the same situation.  Can’t be helped but 4th postponement and we would normally be down in Sidmouth this weekend for the Christmas lights switch on etc.  Last night I started looking to book us a nice break away for a weekend but Kev is not too bothered as we have lots to carry on with here and lovely places we can visit.
> 
> I think I mentioned some time ago my best friend who lost her husband is coming down for a few days soon and we have some things booked for then - including Chatsworth which is gorgeous dressed for Christmas.
> 
> Hope all have fun preparing for Thanksgiving.  I’m off for a nice bath now the rest of the household are awake!





Charade67 said:


> Today has been a very lazy day. I have done nothing productive today.  In a couple of hours B and I will get an early dinner then head to the theater to see The Princess Bride. Dh is at a football game this afternoon and will meet us at the theater.
> 
> I am a white meat person. When dh and I moved away from my family we would usually just try to find a restaurant that was open on Thanksgiving.  Sometimes we would visit his mom and we would all go out to a restaurant.  We now have friends that invite us over each year. In an odd coincidence our friends' last name is the same name of the restaurant where we ate with dh's mother.
> 
> I am not looking forward to getting another shot. All the people I know who have gotten a booster say it was the worst of the 3.
> 
> It's been over 9 months for me.
> 
> I vote for bread baking.  For me, snow means comfort food.
> 
> What's going on in Oregon?
> 
> Very pretty light.
> 
> Hope you get a nice long dry spell.
> 
> Hope you have a productive shopping day. I think I am finished with my shipping. Seems weird to be done so early.
> 
> I'm a little envious. I don't know if we will get to put up a tree this year. I don't want to put one up if we are going to be getting new floors installed. I am going to have to be creative with decorating this year.
> 
> Wow, I'm impressed that your dentist lets you call her at home. I have no idea what my dental office does for emergencies and hope I never have to find out.  Hope the medicine will give you some relief until you can see the dentist on Monday.
> 
> I have a couple of hours before dinner time. I'm going to see if there is anything on TV to watch that isn't college football.



DH and DS thankfully made it in, just late. SW had to swap planes. Had a good, but exhausting, time at the parks today.

To be honest, the whole Oregon thing was weird. She was embarrassed about the riots during some summit, maybe G2 or environmental, in Portland a few years ago. Trump called in the military without approval  of the state or city. I played it off, saying that people probably don’t remember anymore, it’s not really in the news anymore, and it was probably exaggerated in the media anyway. I guess she was mad that I didn’t think Portland was hell on earth; she’s from Oregon but not Portland. It was weird; I feel sorry for them living their lives in shame like that.

On a better note, went back with DH and DS this time to Strong Water and had great food and drinks.

It was great meeting with you @Sue M.

sorry to hear about the booster @Realfoodfans.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay,,Son with family now.  Live reports are always great to read.  Glad you all enjoyed Strong Water and met up with Sue. 

Shopping done. Went out to get dinner and oh the traffic, Guess it’s getting to be that time of year. Tomorrow will be our lazy day. That and getting the trash out and ready for a shorter week day routine.

May be ready for bed, so another light from our Zoo time.



No toe stubbing as you go take a bathroom visit or kitchen one, or both.    

Have a most peaceful and restful night.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, I’m sure Schumi had her morning tea, and hope her morning has been good so far. Hoping no wild weather, as with rain coming on Monday, we get a bit warmer temps. Above freezing due to clouds arriving in the overnight.  

Metro, we are getting that cold front to make the end of the week much colder.  When I would visit my grandparents in Miami, it was always in the Summer. But I never saw a heater or fireplace in their home. While the Orlando area can see some much cooler days, they usually don’t last many days.  Hopefully you have a warmer jacket, and I’m sure some blankets if the house feels a bit too cool.

And so, earlier morning for me. And time flies, as it’s a Sunday again. Yeah that last day of the weekend, a Monday feeling comes with a wake up tomorrow. Though like Metro, it’s going to be a longer weekend break, so happy about that.

Thus, a wish for that ever so serene Sunday. I hope Pumpkin did make bread, with all the snow she’s having. I hope Robo got some tooth pain relief. And hope Son and Sue are enjoying their park fun today.

  A Good Sunday morning homies. Tea. Why yes. And you will see trash cans at the curb by tonight, alarm already set, and will be a bit earlier bedtime for me. Yep, that’s our Sunday.


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Metro, we are getting that cold front to make the end of the week much colder.  When I would visit my grandparents in Miami, it was always in the Summer. But I never saw a heater or fireplace in their home. While the Orlando area can see some much cooler days, they usually don’t last many days.  Hopefully you have a warmer jacket, and I’m sure some blankets if the house feels a bit too cool.
> 
> And so, earlier morning for me. And time flies, as it’s a Sunday again. Yeah that last day of the weekend, a Monday feeling comes with a wake up tomorrow. Though like Metro, it’s going to be a longer weekend break, so happy about that.


 I like the cooler weather and luckily it doesn't usually last that long. For example...Monday's high is 81 and Tuesday high is 68. The rest of the week should be in the mid to upper 70's which I can live with.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh I’d take that week’s temps Metro.  Tuesday our high is 40 and the coldest weather we will have had since February.  Saying winds of 35 mph that day will make you feel like it’s below freezing.  Good thing is, also saying our Thanksgiving will be the best weather day this week, with the warmest and less windy high of 56.  And predicted to be a cool and rainy Black Friday.  But it’s the time of year, there will be more cooler days, colder days then warmer ones. Hope your tree looks perfect now, and enjoying this earlier morning too.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Ooh I’d take that week’s temps Metro.  Tuesday our high is 40 and the coldest weather we will have had since February.  Saying winds of 35 mph that day will make you feel like it’s below freezing.  Good thing is, also saying our Thanksgiving will be the best weather day this week, with the warmest and less windy high of 56.  And predicted to be a cool and rainy Black Friday.  But it’s the time of year, there will be more cooler days, colder days then warmer ones. Hope your tree looks perfect now, and enjoying this earlier morning too.


 Ouch...that IS cold especially with the wind chill figured in. I remember those days well and they were miserable. Good thing the holiday is looking up though but I don't mind cooler temps on the holiday. We had a lot of rain over the past 3-4 days and more scattered showers are predicted for today. As far as the tree goes...its growing on me. I think I'll pick up another box of ornaments sometime this week...I think that will help. I've been outside this morning with the kitties...its been nice and not as windy.


----------



## Lynne G

Aw that’s nice Metro.  Outdoor when not raining is always good.  Hope you find the right ornaments to make your tree complete.  

Hehe, not a peep from either kid.  Getting hungry, so will make some eggs.  By the time the kids are up, lunch.  Bought a bunch of lunch meat yesterday, so sandwiches, plain, toasted or grilled will be our lunch.  Salad on the side.  And picked up some great looking steaks, so dinner tonight will be steak on the grill. See our grill is right outside the back door, so even when cool, we dash in and out and cook on the grill. Thinking corn and carrots or green beans and carrots. Vote to be much closer to dinner.

Ack, talk of food, off to fry those eggs.


----------



## keishashadow

too soon? Gotta know your audience, this is the tool I’m using via texts to my kids to try to encourage them to schedule 3rd vaxx.  Thrilled my GD is on tap early next week & will have her 2nd in place before their pre Xmas trip to MCO.

as usual, i go into social media hibernation Mode pre holidays/trips.  Have had multiple dental evaluations that suck up half days.  Eventually, I’ll receive treatment plan options I suppose.  waiting is not my strong suit

RF - another cute pic of GD! 


soniam said:


> Who knew that Ferrari owners are kind of weird  Not that weird is bad, says the women with blue hair. They may have just put us, being newbies, at the weird table though


Y B normal?

we call that the fun bunch in my house .  Always the table where you want to land at functions IMO


Metro West said:


> I have the 12" of Tarzan Boy believe or not.


good choice, I treasure mine of Tainted Love.  speaking of Love, shout out to Erasure & Pet Shop Boys too


schumigirl said:


> Tom is a huge Monkees fan.....poor guy never gets to listen to them as I`m not a fan.......


Hey, hey we’re the Monkees!   loved watching their show on the tube As a kid.  can’t resist throwing it out…Micheal Nesbith’s mom invented white out.  fascinating that Neil Diamond penned a few of their hits too.


J'aime Paris said:


> Carole had let me know that HRH is undergoing renovations. I hadn't heard, and the hotel never sent me notice. Carole was surely correct!


i’m stunned they didn’t let registered guests know of this or at least put it up on the website.


soniam said:


> Got most of my packing and son's done.


yea!  I’m getting there, slowly


Charade67 said:


> Last night we took B to a hibachi restaurant (similar to Benihana) for her birthday.


aw, how nice. Happy, happy to her!


Robo56 said:


> One was a thinner blanket in the design I bought and the other was the Hedwig blanket that had the soft warmer lining. I saw both of them at Dillard’s and they are both nice.


thanks for that, always do an online BF order, will make sure to look in description to avoid the thinner ones


soniam said:


> Actually, I guess that's not a joke, because that's what happened last February here. We lucked out and didn't lose power, since we are near a hospital and fire station. But no water for days.


i always have some gallons of water on hand & when inclement weather/storms predicted will fill up the bath tub JIK for flushing


J'aime Paris said:


> Sorry for lack of updates....
> We had an emergency back home. My dad injured his knee and was in the hospital for over 15 hours yesterday. Since my parents were staying at our home to take care of our animals, I had to arrange for people to take care of the pets and feed the dogs. Not the easiest task from from so far away, and on a moments notice...


oh no, sorry to hear.  Hope he recovers well, soon.  that sort of thing, while unavoidable, does surely put a damper on one’s trip.


Charade67 said:


> You know you are an adult when you get excited when your sock order arrives. I'm trying a brand I saw advertised on Facebook. They're a little pricey, so I just ordered 2 pair to see how I like them


Yes    if u like share the brand.  good, comfy sox make the day so much better. Tended to favor gold toe in the past but, noticed some of the offerings aren’t quite of the same quality & the toe seam can be quite irritating. I’ve taken to buying the seamless ones diabetics use


Charade67 said:


> really want to go back to the crepe stand and try the dessert crepes. I had the smoked brisket one when I was there and it was really good.


could be I hit the stand when very busy during HHN but, yuck.  My lemon curd one was a disaster other than the whipped cream and blueberries.   Just not cooked properly, nearly raw, lemon curd was just ok.  The odd fold in the cup made everything worse, along with not serving it with any silverware.


J'aime Paris said:


> The holiday tribute store was a bit of a "miss" for me. I didn't read any reviews or blogger feedback, this is just my opinion.


i get that they wanted to reuse a portion of the HHN facade, however, find the finished product quite lacking.


J'aime Paris said:


> The workers were actually quite noisy this morning. They had formed a line and were passing roof tiles and dropping them into this chute, which fed into a large metal dumpster below. Made a tremendous clatter, as I guess they were shattering and banging against one an other as they went down.


they are missing the opportunity to festoon it with tinsel, set up a photo spot and dub it Santa’s chimneyJK, that sux


Lynne G said:


> Happy Throwback Thirsty Thursday homies!


aw, she’s a little button


Lynne G said:


> His tail was at the end of the part of the walkway.


ooh, i do like that effect.  They do a nice job.  On the fence as to whether to do our zoo lights this year.  Not a fan of the drive thru only option.


Robo56 said:


> Would be interesting to hear of some of the interesting things you read on there. I don’t do Facebook.


I only venture sporadically to find out the buzz in my hometown & HHN.  Can literally feel my BP rising if i stray off the beaten path


Charade67 said:


> Last night dh and I went to a show called Champions of Magic. It was really good. I would have enjoyed it much more if the couple next to me hadn't talked the whole way through it. Ugh, some people.


did they have their phones out too lighting up the theater grrr


Charade67 said:


> Curling is one of those sports that I never understood. I think I was an adult before I even knew what it was. Hope you are able to get a nice prize this year.


thanks to the olympics discovered curling, fascinating To see a broom used in a sporting event lol.   that & axe throwing are a hoot to watch


macraven said:


> had the third vaccine shot early August but at the full dosage
> I felt dead to the world on all three of them and had Covid arm
> But by day 4, I was doing good and back to normal


yep, same here.  that original third dose was obviously way too much/strong.     we were miserable for a solid 1-1/2 days, however; well worth it for us.  Especially, factoring in travel to Orlando.

the new 3rd vaxx is said to be the ‘correct’ dosage now, thankfully!


soniam said:


> Met a weird woman next to me at the bar, who was offended that I didn’t judge her because she’s from Oregon. I said that it hasn’t really been in the news lately and probably wasn’t as bad as she thought the perception was.


how dare you not disparage Portland.  Was initially thinking she was going with living there akin to wearing a red badge of courage..   not going to disparage amother city’s political leanings. As an outsider, it is fascinating as to watching what appears to be a rather extreme level of public policy activism vs what you’d find mainstream USA.


Robo56 said:


> Yes, being retired is pretty awesome. Being able to call your time your own is priceless.


love this!


Charade67 said:


> am not looking forward to getting another shot. All the people I know who have gotten a booster say it was the worst of the 3.


see above, initially it was.  by all accounts they’ve adjusted the dosing.  It’s said that it only takes 48 hours for the 3rd one’s protection to commence


Sue M said:


> We’re fine as we don’t need to travel out of our Area. My heart breaks for the farming families in the valley, our agricultural area who have lost everything. And the poor farm animals.


that is so sad, hope they bounce back


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, haha, like your Thanksgiving picture. Yeah, I think we will all do our 3rd shot.  Kinda waiting to see what DH reactions or none happen first.  Though I have to say, of the four of us, I’m the only one that had a side effect of a sore arm.  Yeah, little one was a lean gym and soccer kid growing up.  

Oh my, neither kid has been up and moving. So made the executive decision, early breakfast, early lunch, and grilled cheese pepperoni sandwich was eaten by me. Kosher pickles on the side. Perfect match, grilled cheese and pickles.

Maybe the smell will get someone moving.  Maybe not.  A truly relaxing day in this house.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone
> View attachment 624419
> 
> View attachment 624416
> 
> View attachment 624417
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lynne. Hope your tea is warm and yummy this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, being retired is pretty awesome. Being able to call your time your own is priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your drinks look good and the name of the Rum bottle would work for Halloween.
> 
> View attachment 624418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about all the issues you all are having in your Province Sue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Real. So sorry to hear of your medical issues with the booster. Glad to hear you are doing better.
> 
> I haven’t had many issues with my teeth, so thankful for that. Will just have to see how this plays out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear you are doing your Christmas decorations. It does take time , but it’s always nice to stand back after and take in your Christmas creation. It does make a house very cheerful to look at with all the twinkling lights. I bet there will be some purple bulbs in your tree. Share some pictures when your done.
> 
> Have a great Christmas decorating day.
> 
> Soniam hope your hubby and son had a good flight in other then the delay. Those are not fun when it so late like that.
> 
> 
> Called Dentist yesterday and the office was closed. There is a number on the answering machine to call her at home. I reached her at home and she said it sounded like a root abscess. She called in some antibiotics and other meds and told me if I needed her over the weekend to call her back. Will see her in office on Monday.
> 
> The Dentist we had for 35 years retired and she took over his practice 2 years ago. She is very nice.
> 
> The sun is shining this morning, but it’s going’s to be cool and breezy. Going to fill up the bird feeder, put some corn out for the deer, clean out the bird bath and put some fresh water in it. Animals will be happy.
> 
> Older Sister and I did some face time on the IPad yesterday and she showed me her new house. She is moving farther from Orlando to Harmony. It’s a beautiful home. I hope she has many years of happiness there.
> 
> I did get to see my younger sister and her grandson
> (great-nephew J) yesterday.  He is the sweetest little fella. I always enjoy spending time with family.
> 
> I need to wrap a few more gifts today. Then the rest of the day will be  a lazy day for movie watching.
> 
> Shoutout to Tink, Janet, Bobbie68, Pumpkin, Lori and all the Sans family members.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday everyone.



Love the rum meme!!! And add in Capt Jack....can`t go wrong.....

Completely agree, being retired is the BEST!!! My husband says it`s the best job he`s ever done.....

Your sister has moved to a lovely place, hope she is very happy there......and hope all is well with the dental works. 






Charade67 said:


> Today has been a very lazy day. I have done nothing productive today.  In a couple of hours B and I will get an early dinner then head to the theater to see The Princess Bride. Dh is at a football game this afternoon and will meet us at the theater.
> 
> I am a white meat person. When dh and I moved away from my family we would usually just try to find a restaurant that was open on Thanksgiving.  Sometimes we would visit his mom and we would all go out to a restaurant.  We now have friends that invite us over each year. In an odd coincidence our friends' last name is the same name of the restaurant where we ate with dh's mother.
> 
> I am not looking forward to getting another shot. All the people I know who have gotten a booster say it was the worst of the 3.
> 
> It's been over 9 months for me.
> 
> I vote for bread baking.  For me, snow means comfort food.
> 
> What's going on in Oregon?
> 
> Very pretty light.
> 
> Hope you get a nice long dry spell.
> 
> Hope you have a productive shopping day. I think I am finished with my shipping. Seems weird to be done so early.
> 
> I'm a little envious. I don't know if we will get to put up a tree this year. I don't want to put one up if we are going to be getting new floors installed. I am going to have to be creative with decorating this year.
> 
> Wow, I'm impressed that your dentist lets you call her at home. I have no idea what my dental office does for emergencies and hope I never have to find out.  Hope the medicine will give you some relief until you can see the dentist on Monday.
> 
> I have a couple of hours before dinner time. I'm going to see if there is anything on TV to watch that isn't college football.



White and dark for us, we`re not fussy......we adore turkey though in any form, long as it`s fresh. 

Hope you get your tree up, there`s nothing quite like a home fully decorated for the festive season. 





Metro West said:


> Thanks Carole...got the shopping done and put up the tree but I'm not really happy with it. I might rearrange some of the ornaments or something.
> 
> Tomorrow will be my lazy day...woo hoo!
> 
> I'm making a good dinner tonight. NY Strip in my Ninja grill, garlic bread and a tossed salad. Then will hit the hay. We are expecting the coldest weather Monday when a cold front comes in. Sometimes I wish I had a fireplace but we don't need them very often so I can deal w/o it.
> 
> Have to work M-W this week then off for the holiday weekend and I'm hoping we can leave early on Wednesday but I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> Have a great evening!



Fun thing to play around with though....yes, our trees are tweaked quite a lot before I`m finally happy with them......I`m sure yours will be lovely when you`re done. And short week is good!!





keishashadow said:


> View attachment 624608too soon? Gotta know your audience, this is the tool I’m using via texts to my kids to try to encourage them to schedule 3rd vaxx.  Thrilled my GD is on tap early next week & will have her 2nd in place before their pre Xmas trip to MCO.
> 
> as usual, i go into social media hibernation Mode pre holidays/trips.  Have had multiple dental evaluations that suck up half days.  Eventually, I’ll receive treatment plan options I suppose.  waiting is not my strong suit
> 
> RF - another cute pic of GD!
> 
> Y B normal?
> 
> we call that the fun bunch in my house .  Always the table where you want to land at functions IMO
> 
> good choice, I treasure mine of Tainted Love.  speaking of Love, shout out to Erasure & Pet Shop Boys too
> 
> Hey, hey we’re the Monkees!   loved watching their show on the tube As a kid.  can’t resist throwing it out…Micheal Nesbith’s mom invented white out.  fascinating that Neil Diamond penned a few of their hits too.
> 
> i’m stunned they didn’t let registered guests know of this or at least put it up on the website.
> 
> yea!  I’m getting there, slowly
> 
> aw, how nice. Happy, happy to her!
> 
> thanks for that, always do an online BF order, will make sure to look in description to avoid the thinner ones
> 
> i always have some gallons of water on hand & when inclement weather/storms predicted will fill up the bath tub JIK for flushing
> 
> oh no, sorry to hear.  Hope he recovers well, soon.  that sort of thing, while unavoidable, does surely put a damper on one’s trip.
> 
> Yes    if u like share the brand.  good, comfy sox make the day so much better. Tended to favor gold toe in the past but, noticed some of the offerings aren’t quite of the same quality & the toe seam can be quite irritating. I’ve taken to buying the seamless ones diabetics use
> 
> could be I hit the stand when very busy during HHN but, yuck.  My lemon curd one was a disaster other than the whipped cream and blueberries.   Just not cooked properly, nearly raw, lemon curd was just ok.  The odd fold in the cup made everything worse, along with not serving it with any silverware.
> 
> i get that they wanted to reuse a portion of the HHN facade, however, find the finished product quite lacking.
> 
> they are missing the opportunity to festoon it with tinsel, set up a photo spot and dub it Santa’s chimneyJK, that sux
> 
> aw, she’s a little button
> 
> ooh, i do like that effect.  They do a nice job.  On the fence as to whether to do our zoo lights this year.  Not a fan of the drive thru only option.
> 
> I only venture sporadically to find out the buzz in my hometown & HHN.  Can literally feel my BP rising if i stray off the beaten path
> 
> did they have their phones out too lighting up the theater grrr
> 
> thanks to the olympics discovered curling, fascinating To see a broom used in a sporting event lol.   that & axe throwing are a hoot to watch
> 
> yep, same here.  that original third dose was obviously way too much/strong.     we were miserable for a solid 1-1/2 days, however; well worth it for us.  Especially, factoring in travel to Orlando.
> 
> the new 3rd vaxx is said to be the ‘correct’ dosage now, thankfully!
> 
> how dare you not disparage Portland.  Was initially thinking she was going with living there akin to wearing a red badge of courage..   not going to disparage amother city’s political leanings. As an outsider, it is fascinating as to watching what appears to be a rather extreme level of public policy activism vs what you’d find mainstream USA.
> 
> love this!
> 
> see above, initially it was.  by all accounts they’ve adjusted the dosing.  It’s said that it only takes 48 hours for the 3rd one’s protection to commence
> 
> that is so sad, hope they bounce back



Another good meme....yes, get the vax word out anyway possible......yes, i`ve kind of switched off in general right now with internet....too much nonsense.

I think you told me that about the white out a long time ago.....but, a good fact is worth sharing again......love Soft Cell and Erasure.......didn`t know Neil Diamond wrote some of their stuff. Love Neil Diamond.

You`re the 3rd person to tell me the lemon blueberry crepe was poor and had an artificial sweetness to it, not sure we`ll bother as I trust your palate and the others too. Shame as it could be a fabulous little place.

Put me at the table with original and fun folks too.......enjoy that game today......





Winter has arrived here......hailstones and snow threatening, sky has been black as night all day and it is cold. Blooming cold.....won`t win any competitions for low temps of course.....but cold enough to know winter is on her merry way......

Had the lamps on in the house all day so far and 45 minutes till it`s completely dark anyway......

Cooked beef in ale overnight last night with lots of fresh herbs and spices, aroma was as always gorgeous during the night. Will reheat it tonight and will make some creamy mash and some roasted winter veg. 

Happy Sunday........


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> I've been outside this morning with the kitties...its been nice and not as windy.



How`d I miss you had kitties????


----------



## Charade67

Another lazy day. We are currently watching the Carolina Panthers and The Washington Football Team.  Later today we need to get some groceries. 

The movie last night was so much fun. After the movie was over Cary Elwes  spoke about making the Princess Bride and then answered questions from the audience. He was very entertaining. 

We have discovered a new "joy" of homeownership. We apparently have a water line leak.  I'm afraid the see what that is going to cost to be repaired. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> A verey unproductive, quiet morning for me. Slept in, had coffee with Baileys and a piece of toast - while I watched dh clean up and do snow removal outside  We had a good amount fall again. It took him almost 2 hours to get it all cleared away. Good thing for a snowblower. It is worth it's weight in gold. Makes moving the amounts we get worth the price. Now He's got the yard set up for the boys to follow the paths he has set. I will gladly cook all our meals in exchange for NOT having to do snow removal.


I really dread snow because all we have to clear it is shovels.  Snow here is really unpredictable, but I sometimes wonder if a snow blower would be a good investment. 



Metro West said:


> We used to have two trees growing up. We had a real tree downstairs that we kids decorated with multi-color lights and ornaments we made. Then upstairs we had an artificial tree that mom and dad decorated in silver and gold for any family and friends that came by. We didn't usually put up the trees and stuff until Thanksgiving weekend but something about this year...lots of people are putting up decorations early so I got in the game.


My parents always waited until the middle of December to put up a tree, so we never got to enjoy it for long. We usually put ours up shortly after Thanksgiving now. 



soniam said:


> To be honest, the whole Oregon thing was weird. She was embarrassed about the riots during some summit, maybe G2 or environmental, in Portland a few years ago. Trump called in the military without approval of the state or city. I played it off, saying that people probably don’t remember anymore, it’s not really in the news anymore, and it was probably exaggerated in the media anyway. I guess she was mad that I didn’t think Portland was hell on earth; she’s from Oregon but not Portland. It was weird; I feel sorry for them living their lives in shame like that.


 That person was weird. Why get so upset that a total stranger doesn't care about a city that you don't even live in?  Some people can be so strange,



Lynne G said:


> When I would visit my grandparents in Miami, it was always in the Summer. But I never saw a heater or fireplace in their home.


 When I moved to Miami my father tried to convince me that no one there had central heat.  We did have to use the heat a few times during the winter, but not often. 



Metro West said:


> I like the cooler weather and luckily it doesn't usually last that long. For example...Monday's high is 81 and Tuesday high is 68. The rest of the week should be in the mid to upper 70's which I can live with.


 That's  perfect theme park weather for me. 



keishashadow said:


> Hey, hey we’re the Monkees! loved watching their show on the tube As a kid. can’t resist throwing it out…Micheal Nesbith’s mom invented white out. fascinating that Neil Diamond penned a few of their hits too.


 The Monkees had some of the best song writers in the business . In addition to Neil Diamond they had Boyce & Hart, Carole Bayer Sager, Gerry Goffin, Carole King, and Neil Sedaka. Even some of the sounds they wrote themselves weren't too bad. 



keisha shadow said:


> Yes  if u like share the brand. good, comfy sox make the day so much better. Tended to favor gold toe in the past but, noticed some of the offerings aren’t quite of the same quality & the toe seam can be quite irritating. I’ve taken to buying the seamless ones diabetics use


 I bought a brand called Pacas that I saw advertised on Facebook. SO far I like them. They are soft, warm, and cushy. They are a bit pricey though. 



keishashadow said:


> could be I hit the stand when very busy during HHN but, yuck. My lemon curd one was a disaster other than the whipped cream and blueberries. Just not cooked properly, nearly raw, lemon curd was just ok. The odd fold in the cup made everything worse, along with not serving it with any silverware.


 I am sorry to hear that. I really wanted to try that one. The smoked brisket crepe I had was really good. 



keishashadow said:


> did they have their phones out too lighting up the theater grrr


 Fortunately no phones. They just wouldn't shut up. 



keishashadow said:


> yep, same here. that original third dose was obviously way too much/strong. we were miserable for a solid 1-1/2 days, however; well worth it for us. Especially, factoring in travel to Orlando.
> 
> the new 3rd vaxx is said to be the ‘correct’ dosage now, thankfully!


 That's good to hear. 



schumigirl said:


> Hope you get your tree up, there`s nothing quite like a home fully decorated for the festive season.


Hopefully I will know for sure by  December 3. That's when they are coming to install the carpet on the stairs.  I really wanted the stair treads to match the flooring, but that was going to be more than our budget would allow.

Speaking of Christmas decorations, I need to go through ours and see what can put out even if we don't put up a tree. I'm also taking some to my office to decorate.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> How`d I miss you had kitties????


 LOL...I have 4 but they are all outside and never come in the house. They are all pretty good and usually behave themselves. I'll take some pics of them and post. 

Meanwhile...here is the tree...it's kinda small but I like it. 

I don't know why it's coming up sideways.


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Lynne G

Great looking tree, Metro.


----------



## Charade67

Beautiful tree.
I have found that if I edit my pictures first (iPhone) they will be right side up when I post them.  I turn the picture upside down, save it, then turn it right side up again. So far this has worked for me.


----------



## keishashadow

Chicken wings in air fryer, should be ready by time jr appears.  Made dinner rolls , crossaints sp) & cinnamon rolls, all done & cooling.  Two Blueberry coffee cakes should be done soon.  Will bag & freeze 4  thanksgiving & make cornbread that AM.  Just need to make pumpkin pies probably Tuesday & baking will be done yea!  Can’t wait 2sit down with a hot cuppa tea 

nice tree Todd!  Need cat pics


----------



## Lynne G

Yum, I’ll be swinging by Keisha’s home for dinner.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Yum, I’ll be swinging by Keisha’s home for dinner.


 Sounds like a great plan!



Lynne G said:


> Great looking tree, Metro.


 Thank you!


Charade67 said:


> Beautiful tree.
> I have found that if I edit my pictures first (iPhone) they will be right side up when I post them.  I turn the picture upside down, save it, then turn it right side up again. So far this has worked for me.


 Thanks...It saved on my phone and on Photobucket correctly. Maybe its too tall on here?


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> nice tree Todd!  Need cat pics


 Thanks...I'll see what I can do about the kitty pics.


----------



## Lynne G

Sometimes I edit my picture, even slightly, after I delete after I see it post not correctly oriented.  It seems to help.  But I find no reason why some load correctly oriented, and some don’t. 

Yay, like seeing kitty pictures, Metro.

So steak on grill, green beans and carrots steamed in microwave, and green peppers and tomatoes grilled in some butter.  Yum.  And these chocolate ice cream squares with mint flavored ice cream inside.  Perfectly chocolate coating, with just the right amount of mint flavor.  Thus, yay for me,  as my evening relaxing after a very filling meal.


----------



## Lynne G

A flamingo tree night light so homies get a nice pink light for your nighttime pleasure.  No stubbed toes, please.


----------



## Charade67

I am up way to early this morning. Caspian is demanding to be fed, but I am making him wait until 7:30. He has a vet appointment today and needs to take gabapentin. I’m making him wait to eat in the hopes that he will be so hungry that he will eat the food containing the gabapentin. I hate doing this, but nothing else has worked so far.

Looking forward to the short work week. I haven’t decided if I will work on Wednesday. My boss is off but the other therapist will be working. I may just go in for a few hours.

Lynne - I love the flamingo tree.


----------



## Lynne G

Ugh it’s a Monday.  And a rainy one too.  Thankfully, 52 the high, so no chance that rain will be instead snow. But low 50’s out and rainy, still will feel that cool and damp.  

Last night, putting the trash to the curb, it was sleeting out. Yeah, I was moving fast. Was a very dark night, and still is, as yeah, I’m been up around two hours before the sun. Those rain clouds will make it a Pooh looking as said grey day.

Oh no Charade. Guess that cat knows something is up. Yeah, I would not feed my two lab dogs on a vet appointment night, until we came home. The male got car sick, and so one time of cleaning that out of the car, no food for him before to toss up. Hope Caspian does eat the drugged food. And you don’t have to find him when ready to go.

And so, while no cat to get me up, even DH was in yeah we both need to get up. Yep. Monday morning. Yep.

 Yay! A three day one for me.

Hehe:


Marvelous Monday homies.  Smile today.  Even under that umbrella.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Ugh it’s a Monday.  And a rainy one too.  Thankfully, 52 the high, so no chance that rain will be instead snow. But low 50’s out and rainy, still will feel that cool and damp.
> 
> Last night, putting the trash to the curb, it was sleeting out. Yeah, I was moving fast. Was a very dark night, and still is, as yeah, I’m been up around two hours before the sun. Those rain clouds will make it a Pooh looking as said grey day.
> 
> View attachment 624924 Yay! A three day one for me.
> 
> Hehe:
> View attachment 624925
> 
> Marvelous Monday homies.  Smile today.  Even under that umbrella.


 It was cloudy and somewhat warm this morning...around 70...the forecast is for 30% chance of showers today then the cold air comes in tonight. Duke Energy is putting the electric lines underground in my area and the machine that bores the tunnel is loud! They were working all day Saturday and Sunday...didn't stop until 8PM last night! This is going to be a real PITA until its done. 

I'm on my first of three days this week...can't wait until those days go by. I have to take out the turkey tomorrow so it will be fully thawed on Thursday. 

Have a good day.


----------



## Charade67

Sitting outside the vet’s office waiting to see what needs to be done. Caspian has been throwing up a lot lately, so I want to see if there is a problem. I just hope he cooperates with the exam.


----------



## Metro West

Charade67 said:


> Sitting outside the vet’s office waiting to see what needs to be done. Caspian has been throwing up a lot lately, so I want to see if there is a problem. I just hope he cooperates with the exam.


 Good luck and best wishes. I hope it turns out to be nothing serious.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick early morning stop in!

Is it really Monday morning already???  The weekend went way too fast! 

The bread did in fact get baked.  The two loaves were inhaled and enjoyed.  At least I know I can do it.  I will be doing it more often 

I did go down to the curling club to watch dh curl and eat at the banquet and partake in the silent auction and other activities they had going on down there.   No great prizes that were to be bid on at silent auction.  Maybe next one. 

And then last night and early this morning we received the gift of rain  on top of the snowfall from the day before   Good lord.  Thank goodness youngest ds was not working this morning and I could take my car to work...as when I was turning the corner, I seen an accident happen in front of me.  I had to do a little fancy driving to make sure to avoid it.  I stopped to make sure everyone was alright.   Everyone was alright.  Stayed with them until ambulance and RCMP arrived. So I was glad I grabbed the car keys, as I'm more used to driving my car on icy roads than the truck.  So it was an eventful morning. 

@Charade67  I hope everything is ok with Caspian

@schumigirl  I know how you feel about the arrival of winter.  But just think...soon enough you will be walking into the warm humid breezes of Florida! 

Well, I should get to shuffling some papers.  My tea is done now - there must have been a hole in the bottom of my cup this morning  and I am needing another one.

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, Pumpkin, I think my tea cup has a hole in it today too.  It’s been a Monday.  LoL  Those bread loaves look delicious. Butter on them, YUM!  Scary, as I saw an accident happen in front of me too, but also  thankfully avoided it.  All seemed okay, so waited for police came, said what we saw, then left. 

Hope cat Caspian did good at the vet, and tummy issues not serious.

Sigh. Rain has stopped, but the coldest air we have seen in awhile is blowing in. It will be a control that bad hairdo with a snug hat. 35 mph winds will send chills through ya, even with a 41 degree high. A bundle up to get those tacos tomorrow.

What for dinner?  Hmm?  Not sure.  Still early.


----------



## macraven

Well I got blocked out of that Dis this morning and finally able to post

In case I get knocked off line again just want to say to Schumi hope she sets her alarm clock for her car service time Tuesday
After over a year wait, this is one she does not want to oversleep on

Happy trails to you Schumi and have a great vacation!


----------



## Charade67

Everything went well at the vet. We are waiting on results of blood work, but so far everything looks good. The vet suggested that it might be stress and anxiety. She asked if there had been any changes at the house like new animals or construction. 
she sent home some prescription food, but he just sat and stared at it. I hope that’s just because he was still groggy from the anesthesia.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> LOL...I have 4 but they are all outside and never come in the house. They are all pretty good and usually behave themselves. I'll take some pics of them and post.
> 
> Meanwhile...here is the tree...it's kinda small but I like it.
> 
> I don't know why it's coming up sideways.





Metro West said:


> View attachment 624710



Your tree is lovely, very, very Christmassy.......and yes, would love to see some pics if you can get them of the kitties.....





keishashadow said:


> Chicken wings in air fryer, should be ready by time jr appears.  Made dinner rolls , crossaints sp) & cinnamon rolls, all done & cooling.  Two Blueberry coffee cakes should be done soon.  Will bag & freeze 4  thanksgiving & make cornbread that AM.  Just need to make pumpkin pies probably Tuesday & baking will be done yea!  Can’t wait 2sit down with a hot cuppa tea
> 
> nice tree Todd!  Need cat pics



How long is the flight from Orlando to Pittsburgh.........lol......we could make it there and back methinks.......love cornbread!! 




macraven said:


> Well I got blocked out of that Dis this morning and finally able to post
> 
> In case I get knocked off line again just want to say to Schumi hope she sets her alarm clock for her car service time Tuesday
> After over a year wait, this is one she does not want to oversleep on
> 
> Happy trails to you Schumi and have a great vacation!



Glad you got back on again today......

Thank you so much mac.......yes, we`ll be up with the birds as usual......will be strange setting off after such a long gap between trips! Appreciate the send off......



Charade....................hope the kitty does better and a good sleep does him the world of good......


----------



## macraven

Realfoodfans said:


> Well done to Schumi ahead of the game with Christmas.  None around us yet but we are planning to do ours next weekend as the following weekend we are busy.
> 
> Kev now has his workshop built and all tools etc in there leaving lots of space in the garage. Plan is that all Christmas items will be kept in there in future to save the haul from the loft as we get older.  I have an awful lot of Christmas crockery and it will be a benefit not to have to lift those heavy boxes again.  Another benefit is the arrival of an additional fridge freezer so I can certainly prepare for the holidays.
> 
> Lovely day today starting with brunch at Picturedrome. An old cinema now home to a number of independent food stands. After eating there we walked up to the launch of Christmas events in the town. Brass band etc were very festive.  Then we popped into Church.
> 
> View attachment 624469
> 
> Very tired again now though so feet up and Mary Poppins on tv.  Em is going to get us a take out later.
> 
> Peaceful evening all x


The darling little girl is so gorgeous!


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Your tree is lovely, very, very Christmassy.......and yes, would love to see some pics if you can get them of the kitties.....


 Thank you and I hope you have a safe trip.


----------



## Lynne G

Safe trip to Schumi tomorrow.  So happy for you to be able to travel again.  Both Keisha and I have about a 2 hour flight.  

Ended up with cheese ravioli. Tasty and I guess I need to make more, as was eaten quickly. Thinking some ice cream would go well with tea. Soon maybe.

Glad to hear Caspian is okay Charade. I guess with all the work being done on the house, he’s a nervous cat. Hopefully he can be somewhere where he’s not hearing or seeing the work, though I’m sure the new floors will be hard to not have him know what’s going on.

And so it’s akready very dark out, thus more lights from our fun trip to the zoo:



Wishing all have that most wonderful restful sleep.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> How long is the flight from Orlando to Pittsburgh.........lol......we could make it there and back methinks.......love cornbread!!


Lol it’s been clocking in at 1:45 but they tend to overstate to avoid that late penalty


----------



## Charade67

My cat is going to make me nuts. We got home from the vet around 1:30, and I put out a little wet food and a little dry. He wouldn’t touch either of them. He just sits in one place and stares into space. I hope this is just recovery from the anesthesia. Poor kitty looks  stoned. Finally, around 8:00 I tried spoon feeding him some fresh wet food. He gobbled that up. I hope he isn’t expecting that treatment for every meal.


----------



## macraven

My cats always get that buzz from the anesthesia but the munchies kick in hours later 

Your kitty will be back to normal in the morning.

I think it is more stressful on the pet mom than it is on the kitty


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Thank you and I hope you have a safe trip.



Thanks Todd…..be sure to drop us a note if you’re going to the parks at anytime and if we’re around would be nice to say hello if we’re there at the same time…..  




keishashadow said:


> View attachment 625048
> 
> 
> Lol it’s been clocking in at 1:45 but they tend to overstate to avoid that late penalty



lol……as a Brit I have no idea who Woodstock is…….I did work it out from your meme though……

Yes, I thought It was under the 2 hours last time, hmmm…..I think we could manage that, I’m a sucker for home made cornbread!!!






Charade67 said:


> My cat is going to make me nuts. We got home from the vet around 1:30, and I put out a little wet food and a little dry. He wouldn’t touch either of them. He just sits in one place and stares into space. I hope this is just recovery from the anesthesia. Poor kitty looks  stoned. Finally, around 8:00 I tried spoon feeding him some fresh wet food. He gobbled that up. I hope he isn’t expecting that treatment for every meal.



You may be expected to feed like that from now on……lol…….nah, he’ll eat when he’s hungry. Hope he does better today and back to normal again.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Thanks Todd…..be sure to drop us a note if you’re going to the parks at anytime and if we’re around would be nice to say hello if we’re there at the same time…..


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good morning all.  

Charade do hope kitty settles down. Can understand trauma from construction!

Soniam glad your family arrived safely.  Enjoy your trip.

Safe travels to Schumi.  Our DIL is returning to Virgin Atlantic in the New Year.  They will be running four flights a day to Orlando from Manchester as demand is so huge.  Already offering us to look at trips but we are happy with the one we have planned for April so far.  Think we will wait till 2023 for Disney but may take her up on some short trips if we can fit around child and dog care.

We have fencing/gate contractors here this week.  Doing a great job and will make a nice secure and solid entry for our caravan.  We are lucky to have the land for storage as all local storage facilities have long waiting lists.  So many people taking to the roads.  So looking forward to exploring areas close to home - we have a huge list of sites all within a 100 miles for next year.

What are you all cooking for Thanksgiving?  I remember Mac said she is having pizza.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Morning Julie.  Glad to hear your DIL will be back to work soon.  Nice to have outdoor fence work, and will be more secure once at home. Sounds great to do some exploring within a few hours drive.  My older one wants to head past Keisha in the Spring, as he will get a week off for being at work for a year.  It will be lots of miles and some overnights along the way and back, but looking forward to it. While we have lots of historic sites in my City, older one is a military history fan as well as a general history one, so we will be museum going much further away. Thinking of maybe flying in part of the way, to cut down on travel.  Told him, that will be booking that as we get into the new year.  But as there’s enough to do here, we are not traveling for the holidays.  Will have what is traditionally for Thanksgiving.  And turkey with all the sides.  Little one does not like stuffing, nor sweet potatoes, so mashed taters will be on the menu too. Corn, cranberry sauce, gravy and rolls and bread.  Dessert will be pies, so bringing chocolates and brownies, as I know little one will not eat pies either. And I’m sure the chocolate items will be enjoyed by others too. My sister’s doing most of the cooking, so the kids and I will be going to help her in the early morning. We tend to eat an early dinner, so that all can go home not too late in the night. 

But as today, it’s a Tuesday. Yay!



Ah yes, Mac may be ordering pizza on Thursday, but this is a Taco Tuesday, woot! A Taco Bell dinner should be the menu for her today.

And hope Schumi is somewhere over the ocean, relaxing and ready to enjoy the parks soon enough.

For me? Yeah, maybe tacos today, but more that still have some of that steak around, and kids bought teriyaki sauce, so thinking more like Chinese food dinner.

Finally, yeah still a routine day for me, yea and screen viewing well before that clear sky the cold weather system made. Um you know, 26 says the thermometer. Clear skies? check. Wind making it feel even colder? Check. But with clear conditions all day, will be happy to wear my sunglasses for lunchtime walk. Yeah, and a hat and jacket too.

Totally Terrific Taco Tuesday homies. Rock those shades, and hope you enjoy a taco or two in a much warmer climate than me.

And a hearty good morning in this cool predawn time.  Yeah, almost still a half hour away from sunrise.  Time of year, start working when it’s pitch black in the mornings, and that early evening darkness when done.

Tea?  Yes!   More.  Hope Pumpkin’s tea cup is extra large, and no holes.  Mine is routinely with holes, so I have a very large tea kettle.  Off to pour more tea.  Yeah, routine week day.  Yep.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, Mac may be ordering pizza on Thursday, but this is a Taco Tuesday, woot! A Taco Bell dinner should be the menu for her today.


 I'll probably be sick of turkey by Friday night and end up ordering a pizza on Saturday.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh I agree Metro.  Friday or Saturday night pizza sounds perfect.


----------



## macraven

I just checked domino’s site
In my area not going to have any delivery but a limited time period for pick up orders on turkey day 

will be taking a pass on that
Still trying to decide if Mr Mac is set for the bird


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Oh I agree Metro.  Friday or Saturday night pizza sounds perfect.


 Yes indeed...I have several favorite local joints at I order from. The only problem is which one to pick.


----------



## keishashadow

Waiting for youngest to bop around so I can have him do a hands on Turkey prep   He decided to host his annual Friendsgiving next Saturday.  I won’t quite be home to cater it as the norm.  May the Schwartz be with him. In his favor, 20 yo somethings normally not gourmands, 




macraven said:


> My cats always get that buzz from the anesthesia but the munchies kick in hours later


Same

pizza shops all closed here on holidays. Usually only random Chinese or the large hotels/restaurants.  Maybe could do take out there?


Realfoodfans said:


> What are you all cooking for Thanksgiving?


Still whittling down the likely suspects here

wow, nice to have a family member work fir airline if that equates to discounts!


Lynne G said:


> My older one wants to head past Keisha in the Spring, as he will get a week off for being at work for a year. It will be lots of miles and some overnights along the way and back, but looking forward to it. While we have lots of historic sites in my City, older one is a military history fan as well as a general history one, so we will be museum going much further away. Thinking of maybe flying in part of the way, to cut down on travel. Told him, that will be booking that as we get into the new year


Pittsburgh has well regarded but, smaller museums. especially fond of the natural history one at the Carnegie next to PITT. 

if Thinking into Ohio consider detouring up to Sandusky/cedar point for a night for the killer coasters


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah Keisha. He wants to go to the air museum in Ohio, so staying much more South.  Will get a better idea of what and where when we plot it out in a couple of months.  Could toss something at ya, if we go near Pitt.  Hehe, neither of my in 20’s year old kids are in any kind of getting up yet.  Nice to give him food for his dinner.  Safe travels to you.  Heard the parks had long lines.  To be fair, it’s that all open time of year crowds.  I love all that what’s holiday decor and experiences.  

Woot!  The sun is out!  Yay!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> He wants to go to the air museum in Ohio, so staying much more South.


Pre covid, They had an impressive air show every summer there

there’s a unique NASA testing facility near cedar point. Unfortunately, no public access though.  They have a virtual mini tour link tho

https://www.nasa.gov/specials/sec360/#
site website
https://www.nasa.gov/centers/glenn/about/testfacilities/index.html


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 625140


 That's a mighty fine looking roll Janet...I got my traditional pack of Hawaiian rolls at Publix on Sunday...they are sooooooooooooooooooooooo good!


----------



## macraven

Lynne Schumi does not fly to the states today, she leaves tomorrow 

She checks into a local airport hotel tonight for the fun of it
and has an early celebration.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Keisha.  Will show him that.  When he was younger. We went to the air shows at the air base a 15 minutes up the road.  Now it’s a  National Guard base, not many planes in the air.  There’s a airplane museum right outside it, and older one has been there more than a few times.  When he was 4, my DH gave him Navy airplane cards the size of playing cards, that showed all different ways to know which plane it was.  He impressed the veterans that were at the battleship we went to see. He’s been a history guy since he was very young.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, thanks Mac. So good that she’s going to be airborne tomorrow morning then.


----------



## Robo56

Good Tuesday morning Sans family 







Realfoodfans said:


> Lovely day today starting with brunch at Picturedrome. An old cinema now home to a number of independent food stands. After eating there we walked up to the launch of Christmas events in the town. Brass band etc were very festive. Then we popped into



Wow....the waffle with all the chocolate looks bigger then your granddaughter. She is adorable.




Charade67 said:


> Wow, I'm impressed that your dentist lets you call her at home. I have no idea what my dental office does for emergencies and hope I never have to find out. Hope the medicine will give you some relief until you can see the dentist on Monday.



She is a lovely young lady. She bought the practice from our other Dentist who retired. We had his home number too. He was a very good Dentist. He was very kind. This is the first time I have needed her for any dental issue. She really stepped up to the plate for me.  All her patients have access to her 24/7 if her office is closed. That is unusual in this day and time.





Sue M said:


> Robo I’m sorry to hear about your dental problems. Dental pain is the worst. Our dentist of 30+ years just retired  So sad. He was the best. So painless and meticulous. We haven’t met the new dentist that bought his practice yet. But my friend who goes there has. Said she’s very nice, but not as gentle.
> I have to fill up my bird feeder too. Squirrel got into it again and wiped it out. Present wrapping today for me too.



It’s funny what you say about your new Dentist.  Our new Dentist is a female also and she is a tad bit rougher in her exam approach, but very nice.

The squirrels clean out the feeder every time I fill it.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I did the family visiting last night. Did my phone calls to everyone last night. I will probably call my parents again Sunday night. I try to keep in contact more with them in the winter. Incase they need something, I can contact someone in town to go help them. It's hard to live far away from them when things pop up that they need help with.



Yes, family visits are treasured for sure. I called my dad last night and my cousin who I’am close to.

It so nice you have some folks to call and step in to help when needed.




soniam said:


> On a better note, went back with DH and DS this time to Strong Water and had great food and drinks.



Sounds like a good evening.




keishashadow said:


> as usual, i go into social media hibernation Mode pre holidays/trips. Have had multiple dental evaluations that suck up half days. Eventually, I’ll receive treatment plan options I suppose. waiting is not my strong suit



I hope they get you set up with the treatment plan you need at the Dentist.




schumigirl said:


> Your sister has moved to a lovely place, hope she is very happy there......and hope all is well with the dental works.



She is excited about the move. Harmony looks like a beautiful place.

Thank you. Dental work is not my favorite thing.




Charade67 said:


> We have discovered a new "joy" of homeownership. We apparently have a water line leak. I'm afraid the see what that is going to cost to be repaired.



Charade I hope the leak can be fixed easily.




Charade67 said:


> Fortunately no phones. They just wouldn't shut up.



That’s why my husband will not go to cinema.




Metro West said:


> Meanwhile...here is the tree...it's kinda small but I like it.
> 
> I don't know why it's coming up sideways.




Your Tree is colorful and pretty.

If you have an IPhone take a picture of the tree then if it shows sideways when you try to post,  go to edit, hit your picture resize to 3:4 and it should straighten your picture.

Hope this helps.




keishashadow said:


> Chicken wings in air fryer, should be ready by time jr appears. Made dinner rolls , crossaints sp) & cinnamon rolls, all done & cooling. Two Blueberry coffee cakes should be done soon. Will bag & freeze 4 thanksgiving & make cornbread that AM. Just need to make pumpkin pies probably Tuesday & baking will be done yea! Can’t wait 2sit down with a hot cuppa tea
> 
> nice tree Todd! Need cat pics



Wow......you are a busy baker. All your baked goods sound yummy.




Charade67 said:


> Sitting outside the vet’s office waiting to see what needs to be done. Caspian has been throwing up a lot lately, so I want to see if there is a problem. I just hope he cooperates with the exam.



Hope Caspian feels better.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> as when I was turning the corner, I seen an accident happen in front of me. I had to do a little fancy driving to make sure to avoid it. I stopped to make sure everyone was alright. Everyone was alright. Stayed with them until ambulance and RCMP arrived. So I was glad I grabbed the car keys, as I'm more used to driving my car on icy roads than the truck. So it was an eventful morning.



Wow.....what a start to your day. So wonderful of you to stop and help someone in need.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> The bread did in fact get baked. The two loaves were inhaled and enjoyed. At least I know I can do it. I will be doing it more often



Your loaves of fresh baked bread look yummy.


Carole you and Tom should be up at your overnight hotel by now enjoying some cocktails.

May your journey be smooth and your trip be fantastic. Have a wonderful time.







Take a picture of Earl the Squirrel in the Christmas Tree. I want to get a good look at this little fellow that all the fuss is about this year.....LOL


Well there is frost on the ground this morning. It was in the 20’s when I woke up. Sun is shinning so that is good. The high will be 45 today.

I saw Dentist yesterday and I have an infection in tooth under my cap. I have to have a root canal on December 14th. That was the soonest I could get into the Doc that does those. That’s ok with me as I don’t want them messing with that tooth right now anyway. Antibiotics are helping. Will need to have the tooth filled a week after the root canal.

Picked up a few more things for Christmas on way from Dentist yesterday.

I need to get niece’s poster framed. Will stop by Hobby Lobby and Micheal’s to see if they have a frame I like. Might have to have a custom frame done. Will see.

I have to pick up a few things to round out dinner on Thursday.

I have a massage and a pedicure scheduled today. This will be my Foo Foo day......LOL

Lynne hope your tea is hot and delicious this morning.

Lori not sure when you are heading home, but have a safe trip. Hope your dad is doing well.

Mac hope the Dis sorts it self out so you can get on as needed.

Have a wonderful Tuesday Sans family


----------



## macraven

Robbie having an infection under the crown is serious stuff!

Hope the antibiotics kills that infection so you won’t be suffering with pain

it’s gonna take time to get it under control
Sending gentle hugs !


----------



## Pumpkin1172

#67328374628346 why I hate winter

Getting out of the truck at work this morning, slipped straight onto the ground onto my butt!!!!  Sooooooooooooooooo graceful  BUT I didn't spill a drop of my tea   Got up and laughed a huge belly laugh after setting everything onto the ground to make sure I didn't slip again while laughing at my " gracefulness".  My one butt cheek is now hurting.  I am thinking it will have a pretty significant bruise on it.  I guess that's what happens when chinooks come through and give us a dump of rain on top of snow then the temps drop again.


----------



## macraven

Ouch Pumpkin!


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> hope they get you set up with the treatment plan you need at the Dentist.


Seems as tho I took a few steps backward yesterday, still don’t have complete treatment plan. Need to see one more ‘dontist at PITT.  May just cut my losses and deal with individual providers closer to home at this point


Robo56 said:


> saw Dentist yesterday and I have an infection in tooth under my cap. I have to have a root canal on December 14th. That was the soonest I could get into the Doc that does those. That’s ok with me as I don’t want them messing with that tooth right now anyway. Antibiotics are helping. Will need to have the tooth filled a week after the root canal.


Oh no, sorry.  They found one root fractured and beginnings of infection under one of my failed caps yesterday.  There goes the implant I had planned, calling dr yankem 


Robo56 said:


> have a massage and a pedicure scheduled today. This will be my Foo Foo day......LOL


Enjoy!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> BUT I didn't spill a drop of my tea


You are a classy broad!  Seems wrong to wish u just a giant butt bruise but, there you have it


----------



## Lynne G

Owwww, Pumpkin, hope you are okay. Falls are not fun. Sending good thoughts your way.  And I hear ya about the cold.  My lunchtime walk, while above freezing, still felt that cold with the brick wind that was blowing.


----------



## Metro West

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Getting out of the truck at work this morning, slipped straight onto the ground onto my butt!!!!  Sooooooooooooooooo graceful  BUT I didn't spill a drop of my tea   Got up and laughed a huge belly laugh after setting everything onto the ground to make sure I didn't slip again while laughing at my " gracefulness".  My one butt cheek is now hurting.  I am thinking it will have a pretty significant bruise on it.  I guess that's what happens when chinooks come through and give us a dump of rain on top of snow then the temps drop again.


 I did that at the house and bruised my tail bone...hurt like hell for several weeks. I watch videos of people falling which are funny but I keep thinking...they are going to sore in a few days.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lynne that sounds like a good trip to plan!  We both love history and particularly investigating.

Robo hope the antibiotics help pre your appointment.  Keisha too hop

Pumpkin that sounds like something I would do!  Hope you’re not too bruised.  I have a reputation for slipping and sliding.  Worst was some years ago.  I had been out to defrost my car for work.  Prior to us widening the driveway there for all the cars my son’s was out on the road and I went to defrost his and stepped off the kerb - slipped like a cartoon character and head butted the bumper before I hit the ground.  Knocked myself out. Bring on the ambulance and hospital and a damaged eye socket and most amazing bruises!  As I say a reputation I’d like to get rid of.

Tomorrow morning I’m off to a Christmas wreath making class.  Love flower classes and this young lady is very talented.

Hope you all have a good evening x


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Slower day today.  But WHY...just why must people think that by being absolute jerks, cussing people out and other tactic think that they will possibly be respected and receive good customer service moving forward?    It just blows my mind how people think by throwing tantrums or bullying that they will get what they want?  Sigh.  I had to be the blocker today for our sales staff so they wouldn't bet verbally abused and worse again.  

Well...my butt is still sore  But I asked our shop foreman to spread some icemelt where I park my vehicle so that it doesn't happen again. He promptly went out, when I told him I fell. I feed them goodies, so that they will do things like that for me   And it's currently snowing those big fluffy snowflakes again.  Just another layer of danger for me to walk on lol.  



Charade67 said:


> Everything went well at the vet. We are waiting on results of blood work, but so far everything looks good. The vet suggested that it might be stress and anxiety. She asked if there had been any changes at the house like new animals or construction.


I hope Capsian is better today.  Hopefully construction ( the floors) are completed soon for all of you!!!!


Lynne G said:


> Will have what is traditionally for Thanksgiving. And turkey with all the sides. Little one does not like stuffing, nor sweet potatoes, so mashed taters will be on the menu too. Corn, cranberry sauce, gravy and rolls and bread. Dessert will be pies, so bringing chocolates and brownies, as I know little one will not eat pies either. And I’m sure the chocolate items will be enjoyed by others too. My sister’s doing most of the cooking, so the kids and I will be going to help her in the early morning. We tend to eat an early dinner, so that all can go home not too late in the night.


Yum!!!!  Can I come have turkey at your house too?  Do you have room for one more.  I LOVE turkey dinner.  Hoping for turkey at Christmas again.  


Robo56 said:


> I saw Dentist yesterday and I have an infection in tooth under my cap. I have to have a root canal on December 14th. That was the soonest I could get into the Doc that does those. That’s ok with me as I don’t want them messing with that tooth right now anyway. Antibiotics are helping. Will need to have the tooth filled a week after the root canal.


Yikes!!!!!  Take care of that.  Mouth infections are not anything to fool around with.  


Realfoodfans said:


> Tomorrow morning I’m off to a Christmas wreath making class. Love flower classes and this young lady is very talented.


That sounds like fun!!!!!!  Enjoy every moment of it!  I miss taking some quilting classes.

Our local quilt shop was sold and changed hands.  They no longer have any classes in the week day evenings or on weekends - so that people who work Mon-Fri jobs could attend.  When I went to classes - they were full with 10 - 15 people / class and more on a wait list to get in.  I very seldom purchase anything from there, just for that reason.  I don't like the fabrics they have stocked now either.  Oh well...hopefully someone else will open one, or I'll keep going to one I found in the city when I visit dd.  I would rather support local, but they are NOT encouraging me to come in and shop 

Well, I should shuffle a few more papers.  

Have a great day!  Stay safe!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Pumkin, hope your bruising isn’t sore soon. 

Julie, oh my, what an accident you had slipping. Class tomorrow sounds very nice. Wreaths can be so pretty.

And so, with a sunset before that 5pm party time, it’s very dark out. And so, even with a cry when dinner will be served, will post that night light from the zoo, so all can see in those wee hours:


Peaceful night all.  And yeah, coldest morning this time of year tomorrow.  Not sure why weather guy said that.  26 this morning, will be 26 tomorrow morning.  Yeah it’s getting that ever so closer to that brrr season.


----------



## macraven

gorgeous lights Lynne!


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Robbie having an infection under the crown is serious stuff!
> 
> Hope the antibiotics kills that infection so you won’t be suffering with pain
> 
> it’s gonna take time to get it under control
> Sending gentle hugs !



Thank you Mac. I hope you are doing well.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Getting out of the truck at work this morning, slipped straight onto the ground onto my butt!!!! Sooooooooooooooooo graceful  BUT I didn't spill a drop of my tea  Got up and laughed a huge belly laugh after setting everything onto the ground to make sure I didn't slip again while laughing at my " gracefulness". My one butt cheek is now hurting. I am thinking it will have a pretty significant bruise on it. I guess that's what happens when chinooks come through and give us a dump of rain on top of snow then the temps drop again.



Sorry to hear of your fall. Yep, as the joints and tendons begin to swell after a fall things begin to hurt for sure. Hope you feel better soon.

Awesome on the tea save.

I remember many years ago while waiting at my Doctors office.  I picked up a magazine and the writer of the article came up with a rating system for Falls.  Since I’am so clumsy I had to read read it.

Of course there is no graceful way to fall and ice is the worse.

Here was the rating.

1. The graceful almost fall. When you slide and you are able to gracefully catch your balance with out any arm or legs involved.

2. The graceful hands up fall. You slide and slightly raise your arms to balance yourself. You fall and get to your feet quickly and no one sees you fall.

3. The moderate ungraceful fall. You slide one hand up and one hand down and a one leg balance kick to catch yourself then you fall and get up to see if anyone saw you.

4.The totally ungraceful fall. You slide and while you are going down your arms are windmilling and your feet are doing the worse 3 Stooges kick ever trying to catch yourself. You fall hopefully on your keister and surrender that everyone and his brother saw you fall.......LOL

I have been a #4 many times. Hope this makes you chuckle a little.


Janet I’am sorry to hear you are having so many dental issues. Fingers and toes crossed you can get the help you need.




keishashadow said:


> Oh no, sorry. They found one root fractured and beginnings of infection under one of my failed caps yesterday. There goes the implant I had planned, calling dr yankem



Did the cap break? My cap is intact and I got an infection in the tooth still. I had to chuckle at your calling dr yankem. Hope we don’t have to deal with that particular dr.




Realfoodfans said:


> Tomorrow morning I’m off to a Christmas wreath making class. Love flower classes and this young lady is very talented.



Sounds like a interesting class. Enjoy.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Slower day today. But WHY...just why must people think that by being absolute jerks, cussing people out and other tactic think that they will possibly be respected and receive good customer service moving forward?  It just blows my mind how people think by throwing tantrums or bullying that they will get what they want? Sigh. I had to be the blocker today for our sales staff so they wouldn't bet verbally abused and worse again.



It seems like folks are just a bit more angry these days. It is sad. I wish that stores would just put in place a zero tolerance policy for folks who have aggressive behavior towards staff. Have security escort them out the door and never allow them to come back.

I’am sure your staff appreciated  your intervening on their behalf.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well...my butt is still sore  But I asked our shop foreman to spread some icemelt where I park my vehicle so that it doesn't happen again. He promptly went out, when I told him I fell. I feed them goodies, so that they will do things like that for me  And it's currently snowing those big fluffy snowflakes again. Just another layer of danger for me to walk on lol.



Glad to hear the foreman addressed the issue.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Yikes!!!!! Take care of that. Mouth infections are not anything to fool around with.



Thank you. Hope you feel better soon.




Lynne G said:


> Peaceful night all. And yeah, coldest morning this time of year tomorrow. Not sure why weather guy said that. 26 this morning, will be 26 tomorrow morning. Yeah it’s getting that ever so closer to that brrr season.



Nice picture Lynne.


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin Abbotsford is heartbreaking.  We have a snow joe too!  Even with our wet coast snow wouldn’t be without it. Guess it’s time to put my snow tires on  just in case.

Soniam nice to meet you too! You handled that strange conversation with Oregon lady very well.

Lynne we bbq all year round too. Love it. Ours is on the patio built into brick work and years ago we had a little roof put over it and a light.

Keisha  hilarious!

Charade we had a water line leak/ break it wasn’t too bad cost wise. DH asked around and found a guy recommended by someone else and they did a great job. And fast.
When we had fresh trees we waited till mid Dec too. But since we went with artificial now we put it up early Dec.  Both girls help putting up the decorations. I wish I had all that help when it’s time to take everything down!  Ha

Metro great job with the tree. Very nice!

Charade hope Caspian is ok

Pumpkin great looking loaves!

Robo I had to have a root canal under a cap too. Years ago. It worked out. Hope yours does too.

Pumpkin you need those clamp on grips that go over your boots. Ouch! Not that it snows here much but when it does it can be like grease. Then it freezes over night. Good times! I got mine at Costco. Ouch. Hope you’re not bruised too much. Work parking lot was especially treacherous so kept a pair of those in my car. The driveway going out of the lot is on a slope 

Realfoods wreath class sounds fun!

Lynne I’d say you’ve hit the brrr season!

Mac did I miss something?  Are you having dental work too?

Schumi safe travels long awaited!


----------



## Lynne G

Bahaha. Salty camel. But yay, this ever so hump of a day, still gets us ever that closer to not only that food coma coming Thanksgiving, but a Black looking Friday too. Woot!

Well, the predawn temp is indeed 26 out right now. Clear sky and oh so very dark. But a yay for me, as most of the day will be in glorious sunshine. Not that warming sunshine, as high is 46. But as the winds have died down, will feel more like that 46 this afternoon. Winner in my book. Though still may be wearing that jacket on my lunchtime walk.

Good Morning homies.  Ah today, will be Schumi’s flight.  Safe travels and yay, park time coming. 

Sue, good to hear from you. We have enough snow and rain, I have always had all season tires. They really don’t sell summer and winter tires where I am. Yeah, the one time I fell in a parking lot, was at work. Had a sore knee for a little while, as I was close enough to my car, to catch myself, but my knee still hurt enough I was limping for a week or so. Now I change to my sneakers or boots when I leave and come when the weather is bad.

Robo, I hope your tooth is not painful, and the medicine is helping. Your dentist does sound good.

And so, back to routine I am, though kindly a little bit shorter day, as can be done not quite and an hour earlier. Yay!!!

Tea, yay to hear others enjoying tea too. While I do drink coffee, mostly iced, I am more a tea drinker. Time for more tea and back to routine.

Wonderful Wednesday homies.  Get those stretchy pants ready.


----------



## Charade67

I am awake way too early today. One of our therapists is working today, so I have decided to go in and work a few hours. If I don't have enough to do I will start putting up the office Christmas decorations.

Well, the good new is that Caspian seems to be fine. I'm still waiting on his bloodwork results though. The bad news is that he hasn't eaten much more of his prescription food.  He is refusing the wet food and only nibbling at the dry. I'm going to have to call the vet and see what she recommends.



Realfoodfans said:


> What are you all cooking for Thanksgiving? I remember Mac said she is having pizza.


We are having dinner with friends who are doing most of the cooking. I'm making an apple pie, a small chocolate cake, and bringing drinks.



Lynne G said:


> My older one wants to head past Keisha in the Spring, as he will get a week off for being at work for a year. It will be lots of miles and some overnights along the way and back, but looking forward to it. While we have lots of historic sites in my City, older one is a military history fan as well as a general history one, so we will be museum going much further away.


 Has he ever explored Virginia? We have tons of history here.



macraven said:


> I just checked domino’s site
> In my area not going to have any delivery but a limited time period for pick up orders on turkey day


 Do you have a Cracker Barrel nearby? I think they are open on Thanksgiving. Dh and I have had a few Thanksgiving meals at Waffle House in the past.



Metro West said:


> That's a mighty fine looking roll Janet...I got my traditional pack of Hawaiian rolls at Publix on Sunday...they are sooooooooooooooooooooooo good!


 I love those. So easy to eat too many though.



Robo56 said:


> I saw Dentist yesterday and I have an infection in tooth under my cap. I have to have a root canal on December 14th. That was the soonest I could get into the Doc that does those. That’s ok with me as I don’t want them messing with that tooth right now anyway. Antibiotics are helping. Will need to have the tooth filled a week after the root canal.


Hope the infection clears quickly and that you aren't in too much pain.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> #67328374628346 why I hate winter
> 
> Getting out of the truck at work this morning, slipped straight onto the ground onto my butt!!!!  Sooooooooooooooooo graceful  BUT I didn't spill a drop of my tea   Got up and laughed a huge belly laugh after setting everything onto the ground to make sure I didn't slip again while laughing at my " gracefulness".  My one butt cheek is now hurting.  I am thinking it will have a pretty significant bruise on it.  I guess that's what happens when chinooks come through and give us a dump of rain on top of snow then the temps drop again.


Ow! Hope you aren't too badly bruised.



keishashadow said:


> Seems as tho I took a few steps backward yesterday, still don’t have complete treatment plan. Need to see one more ‘dontist at PITT. May just cut my losses and deal with individual providers closer to home at this point


 Hope you are able to get everything worked out with your dental providers and get some relief soon.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Slower day today. But WHY...just why must people think that by being absolute jerks, cussing people out and other tactic think that they will possibly be respected and receive good customer service moving forward?  It just blows my mind how people think by throwing tantrums or bullying that they will get what they want? Sigh. I had to be the blocker today for our sales staff so they wouldn't bet verbally abused and worse again.


 Oh, the joys of working in customer service. People seem to go crazy this time of year. I worked in retail for several years and never want to go back.



Lynne G said:


> And so, with a sunset before that 5pm party time, it’s very dark out. And so, even with a cry when dinner will be served, will post that night light from the zoo, so all can see in those wee hours:


 Beautiful lights. Reminds me of my favorite lights at Busch Gardens.



Sue M said:


> Charade we had a water line leak/ break it wasn’t too bad cost wise. DH asked around and found a guy recommended by someone else and they did a great job.


I'm having difficulty just getting quotes right now. I have left messages at several companies. Others tell me that they need to look at the property first. Some companies are charging a fee just to come out and give an estimate. I think the biggest problem is that the water line runs under our driveway, so there will be some added expense there.



Lynne G said:


> Bahaha. Salty camel. But yay, this ever so hump of a day, still gets us ever that closer to not only that food coma coming Thanksgiving, but a Black looking Friday too. Woot!


 No Black Friday for me. Seven years ago I established the family Anti-Black Friday day. I try to find something that doesn't involve shopping. We have been to Busch Gardens a few times, the movies, a concert, and this year will we go to a Chinese Lantern Festival. I am really looking forward to that.

One hour to go before I officially need to to get up and start my day. I wonder if I can get in a little more sleep.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Pumpkin I love quilting but haven’t met with my group for almost two years.  I don’t currently have a sewing room set up either though I have done a bit of hand quilting.

The class was very nice and as everything was presented ready for use we got done fairly quickly.
Fencing contractor is now waiting for the gates to be made. (Couldn’t measure until the opening was completed).  So they have tidied up and gone but hopeful they will be able to complete tomorrow or Friday.  Will definitely use them again as they are doing a really good job.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah Charade, think you’ve been up early a few days now.  Glad to hear cat is more back to normal.  I think some animals get stressed when there are changes. Maybe all the different people and sounds with new kitchen was a stressing time for Caspian.  Hope your work time is short.  Yeah, I tend to go out on Friday, though more to see what’s going on, and enjoy breakfast out.  In many past years I had a list, but more recent years, once the ability to shop online became the norm, and with virus changing interests in crowds, we tend to only go to one or two stores, and stay away from the malls.  Oh, and we did a VA trip a couple years ago.  Not a bad drive from where we are.  Where he wants to go, is a much longer drive.  But I’m up for it.  We both can drive, and well, I’ve been on road trips since I was a kid. 

Julie, what a pretty wreath. You are talented. Hope your area trips one day get you back to the Chester Zoo. Looks like a great zoo, as it is a zoo series that runs on an animal channel I watch sometimes. We’ll be at our little zoo next month. They too have a light show. Well do it in the evening after we will have brunch with Santa there. I always book that brunch on the Sunday of our baking weekend. By Sunday, we are tired, and we did it last year, and was so nice, booked it for this year.

All is quiet. Thought so. It’s the time of year, particularly with the travel cancellations made in the past year. Many have that what we call use or loose, me included, though not as many as others have. I did enjoy time off in the past year. Sadly, the time I did cancel was for a cruise we had been looking forward to almost two years before. But as one of my brothers did cruise with his wife lately, they were confined half way through the cruise, as even with crew and passengers had to show vaccinated, several crew members tested positive day 4 of a 9 day cruise. Oh my. Thankfully, after 10 days, they tested neative, and both had the 3 shots before sailing. While we very much enjoyed our cruises in the past, it will be years before we even think about booking another one.

And back to my routine I go. My DH swears little one did not go to sleep until 4:30 am, as we heard her in the bathroom as we were in ours at that time. She claims she woke up to pee, I’m not sure. Either way, I’m betting older one will be up before her. Seems Fall break is the time to stay up late and sleep in late. And then finals for both kids start next week. All I can say, this Fall has flown by.

Hope all are enjoying this Wednesday.


----------



## keishashadow

Turkey #1 & pumpkin pies cooked & cooling.  Glad I made my rolls & stuffing croutons already.  Magic cookie bars on tap, then turkey breast.  packing will fall into the nooks & crannies there, somewhere.

happy trails to Carole who has likely left on that jet plane. Has been such a long time coming for them to return to their ’second home’

Looking forward to Hawkeye tonight



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Our local quilt shop was sold and changed hands. They no longer have any classes in the week day evenings or on weekends - so that people who work Mon-Fri jobs could attend. When I went to classes - they were full with 10 - 15 people / class and more on a wait list to get in.


that has to be disappointing.  does your local community college offer any of that sort?  They stopped the extension classes with the pandemic here but, had so many interesting ones on tap.


Robo56 said:


> Did the cap break? My cap is intact and I got an infection in the tooth still. I had to chuckle at your calling dr yankem. Hope we don’t have to deal with that particular dr.


it repeatedly fell off, just bonded now.  Was told it should’ve been lengthened when initially placed but, nooooo; i was too stubborn to listen.    I have two other ones of the same ilk on other side of mouth that were anchors for the failed four part bridge. 

If I were a  horse, would be on the way to the glue factory by now


Sue M said:


> We have a snow joe too!


same, don’t bother to use if less than a few inches.  I’m the fool out there with the leaf blower…it works 


Lynne G said:


> Wonderful Wednesday homies.  Get those stretchy pants ready.


ha, that’s everyday here.   being situated near the mountains, winter tires are still a thing for many. I’ve taken to just replacing the all seasons every few years.  haven’t seen anyone needing to use chains in decades.  Thankfully, none of those same day foot+ snowstorms in ages, knock on wood!   It is supposed to be a very active snow season here this year. 


Charade67 said:


> Well, the good new is that Caspian seems to be fine.


cats never seem fond of changes to their food routine.   Ones I’ve had in the past were such finicky eaters, like your Caspian, they were big boys.  I always figured as long as they were drinking water, would be ok if off their food for a few days. 

shopping is my sport.  Will be on my phone on Friday both trying to again navigate the genie+ system & shopping; lather & rinse for cyber Monday.   in a sense glad next year our disney APs will be blocked out these dates & can just sit home and enjoy the long weekend.  Planning on moving those trip dates to early December.

speaking of shopping, saw this gem of an ugly Xmas sweater



Charade67 said:


> Do you have a Cracker Barrel nearby?


Good idea!  Bob evans might be another option.  One a few miles away, haven’t eaten there since my kids were little as DH is not a fan of menu.


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha’s house is smelling good. And she’s in baking mode. Glad to hear all going well.  I’m going to drag the kids up to my sister’s, as she asked for help and we’ll be coming early tomorrow morning.  Good thing she has beds made for them, as I’m sure both will take a nap after we finished the prep. Hehe, Target is live online on some, so already bought what I wanted. Will be online looking too, all weekend as well.  Saying free shipping Dec. 14.  Will see if that’s true.  So far, most of what I online ordered has come  generally when said.


----------



## Metro West

Charade67 said:


> I love those. So easy to eat too many though.


 True...but I'll try to contain myself.


----------



## Charade67

I just tried to put up a Christmas tree in my office lobby. The lights on the top half don’t work. I just spent the last half hour or so trying to find the burnt bulb with no success.


----------



## Metro West

Charade67 said:


> I just tried to put up a Christmas tree in my office lobby. The lights on the top half don’t work. I just spent the last half hour or so trying to find the burnt bulb with no success.


 I hate that! I hope you find the bad bulb.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Early morning stop in   

It's a tad chilly here again today.  I figured the temps were going to dip again based on how my head was feeling when I went to bed last night.  So I popped the prescribed medications (I really do try to avoid them if I can) so that I could be functional today.  Woke up with a slight, but tolerable headache.  Since I am working a shift to TJX tonight, it's a long day today! But so much more manageable with a slight headache.  It can be hard to struggle with barometric related migraines.  This year, we seem to be having lots of temperature swings.  Last year, it was a fairly consistent year - this year...it has started with lots of swinging lol.  Mother Nature must be a little peri-menopausal lol.  



keishashadow said:


> They found one root fractured and beginnings of infection under one of my failed caps yesterday. There goes the implant I had planned, calling dr yankem


Yikes...Gosh...my anxiety just went through the roof reading that!!!  I had childhood flashbacks - of the dentists and dental hygenists (that thought they were dentists and would perform dental things they shouldn't have) that would visit our school.  Hopefully you don't need to call Dr. Yankem.  And like you...I'm stubborn.  I'm a capricorn and it is VERY fitting for me 


Robo56 said:


> I have been a #4 many times. Hope this makes you chuckle a little.


Bahahaha that make me belly laugh.  I did a #1 this morning in the entrance at Tim Horton's as the drive-thru was busy, so I walked in.  I'm a freaking walking accident in the wintertime lol.  


Charade67 said:


> this year will we go to a Chinese Lantern Festival. I am really looking forward to that.


That sounds like it would be amazing!!!  I hope you will post some pictures of it!


Lynne G said:


> Thankfully, after 10 days, they tested neative, and both had the 3 shots before sailing. While we very much enjoyed our cruises in the past, it will be years before we even think about booking another one.


Yikes!!!  As much as we want to do a cruise, it won't be for a few years yet either.  Do you have your stretchy pants ready? 


keishashadow said:


> speaking of shopping, saw this gem of an ugly Xmas sweater


Your meal prep has me drooling already.  I love turkey dinner!   That is a BEAUTY of a sweater!!!!!!  I am always on the look out for those!  I always seem to miss out on them.  Your meme's crack me up!!!!


Charade67 said:


> I just tried to put up a Christmas tree in my office lobby. The lights on the top half don’t work. I just spent the last half hour or so trying to find the burnt bulb with no success.


Grrrrr.  I hate it when that happens.  Hopefully you can get them working.  

I hope @schumigirl is on her way or has already touched down and is enjoying the warm, humid Florida air!

Well, I should shuffle some papers and get some spreadsheets completed. 

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Hate that Charade.  Lights are cheap, I’d just go out and buy another strand.

Pumpkin, hope your headache goes away shortly. Have some tea or coffee. And hope your work goes by fast, and safely home in your snowy cold weather.

Both kids are up. Asked what is for lunch, but no reply. Going to make myself a honey turkey lunch meat sandwich. As yep, Pumpkin, got those loose feeling pants ready.

Glorious sunshine and yet, chill in air. Lunchtime walk was brisk, as was a cool feeling 42.

See Orlando is a cloudy 70 the high. Yeah, I can see winter jackets out on some of the locals. Also saw, VB closed today, due to that cold temp. Not sure why though, as we swam at Aquatica when the temp was 62. Had a boatload of towels that time, because water was bath warm, air was not. Was nice, as was not crowded. Yeah, not locals (yet). Hope Schumi is at the hotel, enjoying a drink.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Glorious sunshine and yet, chill in air. Lunchtime walk was brisk, as was a cool feeling 42.
> 
> See Orlando is a cloudy 70 the high. Yeah, I can see winter jackets out on some of the locals. Also saw, VB closed today, due to that cold temp. Not sure why though, as we swam at Aquatica when the temp was 62. Had a boatload of towels that time, because water was bath warm, air was not. Was nice, as was not crowded. Yeah, not locals (yet). Hope Schumi is at the hotel, enjoying a drink.


 We got pizza for lunch today and we are getting to leave at 2PM instead of regular time which is 4PM for me. So...overall a good day.

Temps are nice and there is lots of sunshine today. I don't think there is much rain in the forecast over the next week. 

I'm sure Tom and Carole are settling in and will head to a nice place to get a cocktail.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Nice to end work early and pizza lunch Metro.  I’m going to be off 31 minutes after you.  Glad to hear no rain in forecast. And enjoy your Thanksgiving.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne I have all seasons but here they’re considered 3 season. Then I switch to snows. I live on a hill side and no way I’d make it in snow without snow tires. We’re almost at the crest and never fails, the people who think they can make it up the hill usually spin out just as they reach our house, lol. And there’s a hill to get up or down aptly nick named Snake Hill before you turn of to our road! 
There are “all season” tires out now that are called All Weather, and have the M&S designation on the tire. DH has them on his SUV. We’ve driven to Whistler with them. My next vehicle (if it ever arrives) comes with them.  I’ll be happy not to have to store tires in the garage and DH I’m sure will be happy not to have to load them in trunk when it’s time to change!

Charade good news for Caspian! Glad he’s ok.  Cats can be so finicky with food.
Sorry about the trouble finding Company for water line. Mine goes part way under driveway too, a little bit, it just depends on where the break is. They didn’t have to dig up driveway. Hope it gets fixed soon.

Realfood wow!  Beautiful wreath.

Keisha another great meme!  I haven’t started watching Hawkeye. What’s it about?  Leaf blower!  Our snow is too heavy for that!  Being on the coast it’s the yucky wet heavy stuff. But blower sounds perfect for the dry fluffy stuff!

Charade I can’t find the culprit on my outside lights. DH still puts them up with half a strand out, ugh. Bought a new strand this week and he asks why 

Rain on and off today. Good day to go to the movies. Going with a few friends to see Belfast.  Great cast. Can’t go wrong with Judi Dench!

Happy Thanksgiving  to the US Sans!


----------



## Charade67

It's nice having a short day today. I'm home now and feel like taking a nap. I called the vet's office and they suggested trying a different food. I'm not super optimistic since Caspian is very picky.



Lynne G said:


> Ah Charade, think you’ve been up early a few days now. Glad to hear cat is more back to normal. I think some animals get stressed when there are changes. Maybe all the different people and sounds with new kitchen was a stressing time for Caspian.


I'm pretty sure it's just stress. Unfortunately, we still have the floor to install, so more stress for kitty.



keishashadow said:


> Looking forward to Hawkeye tonight


 I had almost forgotten about that. We will be watching.



keishashadow said:


> speaking of shopping, saw this gem of an ugly Xmas sweater


Yikes!. I love cats, but..just no.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's a tad chilly here again today. I figured the temps were going to dip again based on how my head was feeling when I went to bed last night. So I popped the prescribed medications (I really do try to avoid them if I can) so that I could be functional today. Woke up with a slight, but tolerable headache. Since I am working a shift to TJX tonight, it's a long day today! But so much more manageable with a slight headache. It can be hard to struggle with barometric related migraines. This year, we seem to be having lots of temperature swings. Last year, it was a fairly consistent year - this year...it has started with lots of swinging lol. Mother Nature must be a little peri-menopausal lol.


 Hope the headaches get better. I have never had a migraine, but occasionally get bad headaches when I get overheated.



Lynne G said:


> Hate that Charade. Lights are cheap, I’d just go out and buy another strand.


 Unfortunately it's a pre-lit tree. I just decided to buy another tree. It was only $20.
The cat in your meme looks like Caspian.



Sue M said:


> Charade good news for Caspian! Glad he’s ok. Cats can be so finicky with food.
> Sorry about the trouble finding Company for water line. Mine goes part way under driveway too, a little bit, it just depends on where the break is. They didn’t have to dig up driveway. Hope it gets fixed soon.


 I got a quote to day that seems insanely high. Hopefully I will get a few more before I we make our decision.

I really want to take a nap, but I also need to go swap out these cans of food. Maybe Caspian will like the other food.


----------



## buckeev

Early Turkey Day Wishes to y’all and y’all’s,
Howdy from the worst SAN’r ever! 
Sincere apologies for my prolonged absence…life just keeps kickin‘ our hind ends.
Hope those with ailments are on the mend and those with trips taken and/or planned had/will have a root-n-tootin’ great time! 
We have a USO Hard Rock trip booked for Dec 14-15-16-17 and we think it “likely” will happen……BUT the WL Copper Creek segment for 8 days after that are very likely to get canceled…more family challenges right now than we can handle. It’s possible we’re gonna end up eatin‘ these dang DVC points. 
Gage is excited to get to see a few of the Universal favorites of his so we really want to make it happen!
Take care youse and y’all!


----------



## macraven

Tell Gage I hope to see him again and have another car to give him

I hope your plans work out and you can get to the Darkside for your December dates
And, you can hit the MotherLand also!

Hang in there and those trips will materialize for youse

Maybe the WL portion will happen and you won’t
be eating those points.
Not a good way to end the year out

You take care friend.
Gobble gobble…


----------



## Sue M

buckeev said:


> Early Turkey Day Wishes to y’all and y’all’s,
> Howdy from the worst SAN’r ever!
> Sincere apologies for my prolonged absence…life just keeps kickin‘ our hind ends.
> Hope those with ailments are on the mend and those with trips taken and/or planned had/will have a root-n-tootin’ great time!
> We have a USO Hard Rock trip booked for Dec 14-15-16-17 and we think it “likely” will happen……BUT the WL Copper Creek segment for 8 days after that are very likely to get canceled…more family challenges right now than we can handle. It’s possible we’re gonna end up eatin‘ these dang DVC points.
> Gage is excited to get to see a few of the Universal favorites of his so we really want to make it happen!
> Take care youse and y’all!


I don’t know, we may be tied for worst SAN’r    Lol.  WL is so beautiful at Christmas. I hope you can keep it. And HRH one of my fav UO resorts.  Hope everything works out for you.
Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh hope all your December plans are taken, Buckeev,  and a very happy Thanksgiving to you and family. And just maybe you could have a meet up at the Dark Side. 

Ooh kids think Chinese for dinner.  Fine with me.  Don’t have to cook two nights?  Yay!


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> Turkey #1 & pumpkin pies cooked & cooling.  Glad I made my rolls & stuffing croutons already.  Magic cookie bars on tap, then turkey breast.  packing will fall into the nooks & crannies there, somewhere.
> 
> happy trails to Carole who has likely left on that jet plane. Has been such a long time coming for them to return to their ’second home’
> 
> Looking forward to Hawkeye tonight
> View attachment 625441View attachment 625442
> 
> that has to be disappointing.  does your local community college offer any of that sort?  They stopped the extension classes with the pandemic here but, had so many interesting ones on tap.
> 
> it repeatedly fell off, just bonded now.  Was told it should’ve been lengthened when initially placed but, nooooo; i was too stubborn to listen.    I have two other ones of the same ilk on other side of mouth that were anchors for the failed four part bridge.
> 
> If I were a  horse, would be on the way to the glue factory by now
> 
> same, don’t bother to use if less than a few inches.  I’m the fool out there with the leaf blower…it works
> 
> ha, that’s everyday here.   being situated near the mountains, winter tires are still a thing for many. I’ve taken to just replacing the all seasons every few years.  haven’t seen anyone needing to use chains in decades.  Thankfully, none of those same day foot+ snowstorms in ages, knock on wood!   It is supposed to be a very active snow season here this year.
> 
> cats never seem fond of changes to their food routine.   Ones I’ve had in the past were such finicky eaters, like your Caspian, they were big boys.  I always figured as long as they were drinking water, would be ok if off their food for a few days.
> 
> shopping is my sport.  Will be on my phone on Friday both trying to again navigate the genie+ system & shopping; lather & rinse for cyber Monday.   in a sense glad next year our disney APs will be blocked out these dates & can just sit home and enjoy the long weekend.  Planning on moving those trip dates to early December.
> 
> speaking of shopping, saw this gem of an ugly Xmas sweater
> View attachment 625443
> 
> Good idea!  Bob evans might be another option.  One a few miles away, haven’t eaten there since my kids were little as DH is not a fan of menu.


My son loves that sweatshirt and insisted I buy it

Waiting in the Remy line at Epcot. Weather was nice today, but really cold yesterday. Should have packed light gloves.

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone tomorrow.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Woot!  Nice to end work early and pizza lunch Metro.  I’m going to be off 31 minutes after you.  Glad to hear no rain in forecast. And enjoy your Thanksgiving.


 Thank you dear. I hope you have a nice holiday!


----------



## macraven

I caved and now joining the ranks of cooking a traditional Thanksgiving dinner for Thursday 

Found out no eateries will be open Thursday so hustled this morning to buy a turkey and do the traditional spread sides

It’s a heck of a lot of leftovers for us…two people can only eat so much
Side dishes of fried sweet potatoes and  white mashed potatoes, stuffing, deviled eggs, 2 veggies, home made cranberry sauce, carrot and celery w/ dips, home made rolls, gravy from scratch will mean a lot of left overs ….

i know the pumpkin pie I make in the morning won’t go to waste
We like our sweets too much not to finish them up within a couple of days…

Christmas time I fix red meat which is less work for me to do

Turn on the bbq grill and food on the table in 10-15 minutes

I’m wishing all of our homies ( and peeps that don’t post but do read along), have a wonderful meal with family and friends tomorrow

Good night to all and sweet dreams !


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> We got pizza for lunch today and we are getting to leave at 2PM instead of regular time which is 4PM for me. So...overall a good day.
> 
> Temps are nice and there is lots of sunshine today. I don't think there is much rain in the forecast over the next week.
> 
> I'm sure Tom and Carole are settling in and will head to a nice place to get a cocktail.



Yes Todd it was indeed beautiful and sunny when we arrived……I won’t listen to Debbie downers on the weather……..walking out of that airport was heavenly…….not the 95F we‘re used to in September, but so lovely for this time of year, high to mid 70’s is much better than the 45F we left!

You know us so well……..lol……yep, headed to Strong Water and there may have been a cocktail or two……..

Hope you have a lovely day today Todd…….





buckeev said:


> Early Turkey Day Wishes to y’all and y’all’s,
> Howdy from the worst SAN’r ever!
> Sincere apologies for my prolonged absence…life just keeps kickin‘ our hind ends.
> Hope those with ailments are on the mend and those with trips taken and/or planned had/will have a root-n-tootin’ great time!
> We have a USO Hard Rock trip booked for Dec 14-15-16-17 and we think it “likely” will happen……BUT the WL Copper Creek segment for 8 days after that are very likely to get canceled…more family challenges right now than we can handle. It’s possible we’re gonna end up eatin‘ these dang DVC points.
> Gage is excited to get to see a few of the Universal favorites of his so we really want to make it happen!
> Take care youse and y’all!



Glad the trip is going ahead and hope things go well for you buckeev

I like the sound of a rootin tootin time…….hope it’s the same for you…..sending all good wishes to you and your family…….




macraven said:


> I caved and now joining the ranks of cooking a traditional Thanksgiving dinner for Thursday
> 
> Found out no eateries will be open Thursday so hustled this morning to buy a turkey and do the traditional spread sides
> 
> It’s a heck of a lot of leftovers for us…two people can only eat so much
> Side dishes of fried sweet potatoes and  white mashed potatoes, stuffing, deviled eggs, 2 veggies, home made cranberry sauce, carrot and celery w/ dips, home made rolls, gravy from scratch will mean a lot of left overs ….
> 
> i know the pumpkin pie I make in the morning won’t go to waste
> We like our sweets too much not to finish them up within a couple of days…
> 
> Christmas time I fix red meat which is less work for me to do
> 
> Turn on the bbq grill and food on the table in 10-15 minutes
> 
> I’m wishing all of our homies ( and peeps that don’t post but do read along), have a wonderful meal with family and friends tomorrow
> 
> Good night to all and sweet dreams !



Sounds perfect mac…….Christmas is our turkey time traditionally, but looking forward to our first Thanksgiving in America today…..think I could happily drop in to yours or Keisha‘s homes……all good home cooking is the best!



Yep, wide awake at stupid o clock…….do I win a prize for being an early, early bird…….

Went to Strong Water Bar last night and loved it! It was like a big family reunion and it was fabulous, good food and drinks were on the menu too…..

Glad to be here though, feels so familiar. 

Happy Thanksgiving folks……..


----------



## Lynne G

Yay live report from Schumi.  Fabulous you are enjoying that FLA sunshine and weather finally. Agree with you, I’d take 70 degrees  over the cooler weather we’ve been having.  

Mac, oh no. Around me, many of the restaurants are open. Hehe, even our local news was showing what is open today. Grocery stores too, though with a mid afternoon closing. That stinker little one ate my small container of chocolate ice cream the other day. I was looking for it last night. As such, I will be stopping at the grocery store later to buy another of that ice cream. Then I’m going to enjoy eating it.

Hehe, was talking to my sister last night. Said we had picked up a box of chocolates from a place we much enjoy, to bring with us. She said, we’d have to sample, then we’ll put them on a plate so no one will know how many were in the box. Like her thinking. 

Thus a good morning to Schumi, as she’s in my time zone now. Much to early to be up, but at least you can talk with me, always seem to be an early bird.

It’s thanksgiving homies!  May all have that wonderful meal, and be thankful and thirsty too this holiday Thursday.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Yes Todd it was indeed beautiful and sunny when we arrived……I won’t listen to Debbie downers on the weather……..walking out of that airport was heavenly…….not the 95F we‘re used to in September, but so lovely for this time of year, high to mid 70’s is much better than the 45F we left!
> 
> You know us so well……..lol……yep, headed to Strong Water and there may have been a cocktail or two……..
> 
> Hope you have a lovely day today Todd…….


 Thanks Carole...I'm glad your trip was a good one! I'll read your report for the details and wonderful pictures you post. 

On a personal note to all my SANS friends.....


----------



## Lynne G

Good morning Metro. Hope you are enjoying some tea or coffee this morning.  I’m in a quiet house, enjoying my tea.  And watching our largest tv.  Usually my little one plays her online games on it. Looks like you will be having a gorgeous sunny day.  And at least over 20 degrees higher than my high temp today.  Hehe, I’m still below freezing with 30 degrees out right now.  See Orlando is at around 56 right now.  Higher than what my high temp will be. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Good morning Metro. Hope you are enjoying some tea or coffee this morning.  I’m in a quiet house, enjoying my tea.  And watching our largest tv.  Usually my little one plays her online games on it. Looks like you will be having a gorgeous sunny day.  And at least over 20 degrees higher than my high temp today.  Hehe, I’m still below freezing with 30 degrees out right now.  See Orlando is at around 56 right now.  Higher than what my high temp will be. Hope all is well with you.


 Morning Lynne...I'm on the computer reading articles that amuse me. It's a bit chilly right now but it's supposed to be in the upper 70s today which is great. I don't do coffee or hot tea...I get my caffeine drinking Coke. Everything is well thanks...It will be good to be away from work for 5 days! We all needed a break. I haven't turned my TV on yet but will soon. I live alone so my house is usually quiet...hehe.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning and happy Thanksgiving. Once again I am awake before I wanted to be. This morning I need to frost the cake I made last night and then make the apple pie. 



buckeev said:


> Early Turkey Day Wishes to y’all and y’all’s,
> Howdy from the worst SAN’r ever!
> Sincere apologies for my prolonged absence…life just keeps kickin‘ our hind ends.
> Hope those with ailments are on the mend and those with trips taken and/or planned had/will have a root-n-tootin’ great time!
> We have a USO Hard Rock trip booked for Dec 14-15-16-17 and we think it “likely” will happen……BUT the WL Copper Creek segment for 8 days after that are very likely to get canceled…more family challenges right now than we can handle. It’s possible we’re gonna end up eatin‘ these dang DVC points.
> Gage is excited to get to see a few of the Universal favorites of his so we really want to make it happen!
> Take care youse and y’all!


 Hope things work out and you are able to do both trips.



soniam said:


> Waiting in the Remy line at Epcot. Weather was nice today, but really cold yesterday. Should have packed light gloves.


 Was it worth the wait? We will probably ride it when we are then in March. 



macraven said:


> It’s a heck of a lot of leftovers for us…two people can only eat so much
> Side dishes of fried sweet potatoes and white mashed potatoes, stuffing, deviled eggs, 2 veggies, home made cranberry sauce, carrot and celery w/ dips, home made rolls, gravy from scratch will mean a lot of left overs ….


 There will be 7 of us for dinner, but I suspect our hosts will still have a ton of leftovers. They always make so much food. In the past we have had bigger groups (up to 30 at one point) and I think they haven't adjusted for the smaller crowds. 



schumigirl said:


> Yes Todd it was indeed beautiful and sunny when we arrived……I won’t listen to Debbie downers on the weather……..walking out of that airport was heavenly…….not the 95F we‘re used to in September, but so lovely for this time of year, high to mid 70’s is much better than the 45F we left!


Mid to high 70's is perfect for me. Welcome back to the U.S. Schumi.

Lynnes quote has disappeared.  I gave my family strict orders not to touch the ice cream in the freezer. It's reserved for the apple pie. I like your sister's thinking too. 

I am still the only one awake.  I think I will wait another hour before starting my food preparations. Meanwhile I am watching an episode of Too Cute.


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, me too Charade.  Like that show.  My one cousin had a little dog named Queenie. Funny for a cat name. Such cute kittens, even though I cannot have any due to family allergies.  Yum, house will be smelling good with the pie cooking.  I’m done my baking.  Only pie we have is pumpkin pie.  Then just candy and whatever else my one brother brings.  Hope you and family have a wonderful Thanksgiving.  

And yes, Metro.  This bonus long weekend is much appreciated. And like you, I’m still up early.


----------



## Robo56

Happy Thanksgiving Sans family


----------



## Lynne G

Good morning Robo.  I hope you and your family have a wonderful Thanksgiving.  Hope you are feeling better, and tooth not hurting enough to enjoy some food and fun.  And hope you can still enjoy a cup coffee in your HHN cup.


----------



## keishashadow

May you have all the best delights in life…good food, health & times.  Happy Thanksgiving all.

my oldest just face-timed me, has a cold, hopefully asked if he can still come to dinner.  Deep breath…sure but, you have to wear a mask when not eating.  He is fully vaxx’d.  

for the Star Wars fans among us:




our infectious numbers have doubled here over the last few weeks, accordingly, our celebration will be just immediate family for the holidays this year.  Oh, how I will miss the inevitable ‘conversation’, not lolololol







Pumpkin1172 said:


> It can be hard to struggle with barometric related migraines.


hmmm, this could explain a lot for my youngest DS.  never heard of that variety, will share so he can alert his dr next visit. Has yet to find the right Rx.  Thank you For posting this.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I did a #1 this morning in the entrance at Tim Horton's as the drive-thru was busy,


oh, no.  I think you need snow shoes .  Small world, i had a Kcup of Tim Hortons this am , no B&M Site here.

Lynne - BJ’s warehouse club is coming to town.  Offering a deal on pre-sale of memberships.  think they have them in your area, do you shop there?  it’s a bit out of our way but they seem to have a solid online website.


Sue M said:


> There are “all season” tires out now that are called All Weather, and have the M&S designation on the tire.


never heard of them either.  We always get tires at a small, local shop.  Will have to inquire.  


Sue M said:


> Keisha another great meme! I haven’t started watching Hawkeye.


part of Marvel Universe, Jeremy Renner stars


Sue M said:


> Can’t go wrong with Judi Dench!


so true, a treasure


buckeev said:


> It’s possible we’re gonna end up eatin‘ these dang DVC points


yikes, thAt would be so disappointing for you, sorry.  probably could rent out here on boards or thru a broker If you pull the plug sooner vs later As availability has been non existent For months


Sue M said:


> WL is so beautiful at Christmas. I hope you can keep it.


I’m biased but, think it’s the best themed of them all.  Looking forward to checking in on Wednesday.   Tomorrow will be at AK, similar look but, still a totally different vibe


soniam said:


> My son loves that sweatshirt and insisted I buy it


haha he has good taste


soniam said:


> Waiting in the Remy line at Epcot. Weather was nice today, but really cold yesterday. Should have packed light gloves.


knew i forgot to pack something.  That damp, night air can often catches me off guard.


macraven said:


> It’s a heck of a lot of leftovers for us…two people can only eat so much


i do my best to take a solid stab at it .  Hooray, enjoy the holiday!  PS if any room in your freezer, make up 2 dinner plates/containers & pull it out & enjoy later…homemade TV dinner!


schumigirl said:


> Christmas is our turkey time traditionally, but looking forward to our first Thanksgiving in America today…..think I could happily drop in to yours or Keisha‘s homes……all good home cooking is the best!


Welcome home.  hope you find some turkey lurking about today In the wilds of Orlando.  Getting ready to make the corn bread.


Lynne G said:


> Hope you are enjoying some tea or coffee this morning. I’m in a quiet house, enjoying my tea.


Enjoy your time with the fam today.  I appreciate a bit of quiet time before the day‘s activities.  I an hour in the am to settle in & center myself; especially before the start of a busy day.


----------



## Charade67

My holiday is off to an annoying start. My apple peeler/corer/slicer has broken. I managed to keep it together long enough to make my pie today, but I will have to get a new one before Christmas.


----------



## Metro West

Charade67 said:


> And yes, Metro.  This bonus long weekend is much appreciated. And like you, I’m still up early.


 I rarely sleep in...I'm used to getting up early for work. I wish I could sleep in...even 6:30 would be a treat.


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, yes I have had a BJ’s membership for many years. It’s the furthest away, but there’s a Target that we like and other around it, so not too bad, a 15 to 20 minute drive.  We like it because one, it still takes coupons, theirs and the manufacturer ones.  Second, it’s the only one  of the three big box stores that has a deli.  We can’t beat the prices on the cheese and lunch meat there. They also have cheapest gas. Though their gas price tends to be the same as Sam’s, and Sam’s is the closest to us.  I’m a big box store fan, as been both a Sam’s member and Costco member for many years as well as BJ’s. So go for it, as I think you can cancel after a month or so, if not for you.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you today!  May all your gatherings be filled with lots of laughter, great food and fond memories!!!


----------



## Sue M

Happy Thanksgiving!  Oldest daughter is downstairs watching Macy’s parade!  We were there one year, it was fun.

Soniam enjoy Epcot today!  I wish Remy was open when we were t here in Aug!
Packing for winter trips to Orlando is crazy.  the weather can be all over the place. I pack for all weather anywhere from freezing to high 70’s. And yup, light gloves!

Mac dinner sounds great!  And we love leftovers!  Turkey soup, sandwiches, casserole!

Schumi sounds like a perfect arrival at Strongwater!  Our last trip we went over to RP for dinner downstairs during Orlando Dine Out. Had a very nice meal. Then we went upstairs to see the new lobby. Great additions.

Keisha, I’d have to agree about WL decorations the rustic lobby and fireplace really adds to it.  
I’m having withdrawals now! Usually this week right after American Thanksgiving I’m at either UO or Disney to enjoy the holiday deco! But this year our trip timing was different due to schedules. 
I just picked up a case of Timmy K Cups from my Costco and was on coupon special! No idea they sold in the US Costco! It’s our secret plan for world domination lol!

Charade ugh it always happens at the worst time!  Glad you got what you needed done!  

No Thanksgiving here!  I’m making chili dinner then start cleaning the house in prep for Christmas decorating.  Rainy yucky day. Ugh. Last thing we need, more rain.  FYI we really enjoyed the movie yesterday, Belfast.


----------



## Metro West

Well...I made the dinner and ate like a fiend. The pie is in the oven now for later. I have a lot of leftovers for tomorrow. I hope everyone is having a nice holiday dinner.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, up early and not a peep from little one. Tea made, and enjoying some pumpkin pie, as a bit was leftover.  Yep, came home with leftovers, which is fine with me. I know my family will eat it too.  

Hehe,



Eh, I did buy what kids wanted online yesterday. Have to pick up some, and some will be shipped. Hehe, pickup will be tomorrow morning. Not this morning. And interestingly, in years past, the stores started longer hours starting today. This weekend, the mall hours seem to be the normal hours they have been open already. No earlier hour and even that early closing on Sundays. Guess they don’t expect the crowds and not having full staff.

And so, our Friday is also a break day for all of us. Thank goodness. Fabulous Friday! Yes, that’s it homies. Whatever this Friday is, May it be fabulous.

Early bird weather report: It’s now 43 degrees, with overcast skies and light rain is to come in the next hour. But that rain will stop within a few hours, then a mostly cloudy day. And yeah, high is 4 degrees higher than it is now. Jackets needed. And just maybe sunglasses. End report. Early bird needs more tea.

Friday morning homies. Good Morning.


----------



## macraven

You scored in getting half your Christmas shopping done

yea Lynne!


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...I hope everyone had a nice holiday. I have picked up a cold somewhere which stinks so I'm going to rest for a couple of days...I need to get the flu shot and they won't give it if you are sick. So...I might run down to Walgreens and get some medicine to ease this damn cough I have now. 

For those who love to shop on Black Friday...



And if you don't....


----------



## macraven

Sending you Mummy Dust Metro so you feel better real soon 

Hope you can get your flu shot soon

i don’t take them but Mr Mac does and swears by them
they help him avoid the flu


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> Sending you Mummy Dust Metro so you feel better real soon
> 
> Hope you can get your flu shot soon
> 
> i don’t take them but Mr Mac does and swears by them
> they help him avoid the flu


 Thanks...me too.


----------



## Lynne G

Mummy dust well wishes to Metro.  I hope your cough and not feeling well is gone quickly.  Hope your flu shot is sooner too.  Good morning and get that rest you need.


----------



## macraven

Ditto Metro 

feel better fast!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> I rarely sleep in...I'm used to getting up early for work. I wish I could sleep in...even 6:30 would be a treat.



I like you’re up early as it means I can chat you you if I’m around at that time, it’s usually so quiet……I quite like being an early bird…..but I agree, a nice cosy sleep in is nice sometimes.




Metro West said:


> Morning all...I hope everyone had a nice holiday. I have picked up a cold somewhere which stinks so I'm going to rest for a couple of days...I need to get the flu shot and they won't give it if you are sick. So...I might run down to Walgreens and get some medicine to ease this damn cough I have now.
> 
> For those who love to shop on Black Friday...
> 
> View attachment 625900
> 
> And if you don't....
> 
> View attachment 625901



Hope you feel much better soon Todd…..plenty of rest and liquids too!



macraven said:


> Sending you Mummy Dust Metro so you feel better real soon
> 
> Hope you can get your flu shot soon
> 
> i don’t take them but Mr Mac does and swears by them
> they help him avoid the flu



Im considering the flu jab for the first time this year, it’s not routinely offered unless you have a reason for it, but naturally they’re encouraging it now…..but still not sure……

Glad you got that last email, for some reason it didn’t want to send to you and bounced back, but I just saw your reply so I’m glad it made it…..temperamental email is last thing I need!





Well, I said I wouldn’t be posting much while I’m here this trip, but have 10 minutes while I try to wake up this morning.

Lovely day yesterday…..it was so HOT and so beautiful in the heat and sunshine again……..this being our 4th trip at this time of year we know to expect a possible mixed bag, but it really was gorgeous.

We did the Velocicoaster…….wow! just wow…..and then such a busy day which was so much fun……..avoiding all shopping and shops today, not my thing at all, so will venture to the parks and just chill. Won’t be rushing around like a headless chicken but taking our time and smelling the roses again.

Lovely welcome back home from one of the Club Lounge supervisors and the team……such a nice surprise…….








Time to get up I think……..



And safe travels to our miss keishashadow today……hope you and the mister have a lovely journey down and Tom and I can’t wait to see you both next week…..and yes we did manage to have lots of turkey yesterday at the Thanksgiving buffet, forgot to mention to you it was gorgeous! And hope your boy is feeling better too…….


----------



## macraven

Very nice, enjoy !


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I think I am finally ready to eat again after yesterday's meal. As predicted, we had way too much food. Our hosts made a traditional oven roasted turkey, and also cooked a turkey breast in their smoker. We all decided that we want smoked turkey again for Christmas.

No Black Friday shopping for me today. Later today we will be driving to North Carolina to go to the Chinese lantern festival this evening. I plan to take lots of pictures. 

I guess I should get up and start getting ready for the day.

Metro, hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone, 
Happy Thanksgiving a day late!!!!  It has been very busy and everytime I go to sit down to type I get distracted and forget it.
I hope everyone had a nice day. It was strange being here by ourselves in warm weather. However, we did enjoy it very much. Did the basics, nothing crazy.

The weather has been all over the place from 40's at night to 80 during the day! I will take it after hearing CT was in the 30's yesterday morning.

I wanted to shout out to Lori and Sonia thank you for the meet up we had a great time. Strongwater was very nice, and we have come to like Saphhire a lot. Sonia enjoy the rest of the time at Disney.

I see Carole is in Orlando, welcome back and to my new hometown! I hope you have a great trip and enjoy the weather.

I did one black friday deal! I bought tickets to Discovery Cove for May. I added the 3 park extra ticket for Bush Gardens, Sea World and Aquatica. Looking forward to it. These will be our staycation destinations this year. I also got a cabana at Discovery Cove. 

I will be getting passes again for Universal, since this is our favorite park.

I have to run errands before kid pick up at work. I hope everyone has a great day after Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Happy Black Friday Sales Day!!!!  For those of you who hit the mall and shop...may the sales be endless and great!

I usually stay put and don't do much shopping on this weekend.  It has even grown here over the years.  I have never been the one standing outside -shivering in the cold - waiting for the stores to open to get those great sale items.  We are more Boxing Day shoppers - and even now, not so much.  Retailers are stretching those sales for WEEKS now here.  If there is something that we are really needing that might be one sale, we will head out, but otherwise, we just stay in.  

It is warm here again - with weather advisories for rain today.  It's currently 45F .  Seen the official " I'm going to get to wear my shorts and flip flops as long as I can" outfits last night.  It's funny how many people break out the shorts and flip flops when we have weather like this in winter 

Not much planned for the weekend.  We are going to head out Sunday for our regular grocery run, then maybe hit a few places.  We are heading to the big city next weekend to see the kids and complete our xmas shopping for them while we are there.  We already know what we are getting both ds's.  So it's just a matter of heading out on a quiet evening night to get it.  No malls required for their shopping this year.  Older ds needs a few more fancier tools ( meters and some drill set ) and younger ds is inheriting the car his older brother has been driving as ds is buying his first vehicle so he is getting a remote starter for the car.  Easy peasy for them this year.  

Not much else planned.  Thinking it's pizza night tonight.  It's been a long week...and this momma is tired.  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> Good morning and happy Thanksgiving. Once again I am awake before I wanted to be. This morning I need to frost the cake I made last night and then make the apple pie.
> 
> Hope things work out and you are able to do both trips.
> 
> Was it worth the wait? We will probably ride it when we are then in March.
> 
> There will be 7 of us for dinner, but I suspect our hosts will still have a ton of leftovers. They always make so much food. In the past we have had bigger groups (up to 30 at one point) and I think they haven't adjusted for the smaller crowds.
> 
> 
> Mid to high 70's is perfect for me. Welcome back to the U.S. Schumi.
> 
> Lynnes quote has disappeared.  I gave my family strict orders not to touch the ice cream in the freezer. It's reserved for the apple pie. I like your sister's thinking too.
> 
> I am still the only one awake.  I think I will wait another hour before starting my food preparations. Meanwhile I am watching an episode of Too Cute.


It was cute and fun, but short. We got VQ and also bought it, The wait when buying it was very short, less than 10 minutes. The VQ wait was about 30 minutes.


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels and can’t  wait to see your lantern pictures, Charade. Sounds like a great evening event. 

Cold and quiet now. That wind was nasty. Had to drop off some heaters to my DH at his mom’s house, as her heater broke and needs a part that was ordered. I hope it comes in soon, though she is lucky, as will be above freezing the next couple of nights. Well, the main highway we use, was blocked the opposite way, due to an accident right after the exit we go to. Was crazy long to go the mile we had left to the exit. That’s because, besides gawker slowing, they blocked the left lane of the two lanes to attend to the accident on the other side. Ugly traffic. Best part was though, on way back, with road still blocked, was so easy to get on with no merging of traffic, and much faster back home.

Our event of the day.  Now enjoying round two of last night’s meal.  Yum.


----------



## Charade67

Sneak peek.


----------



## Metro West

Charade67 said:


> Sneak peek.
> 
> View attachment 626057


 Gorgeous!



Lynne G said:


> Mummy dust well wishes to Metro.  I hope your cough and not feeling well is gone quickly.  Hope your flu shot is sooner too.  Good morning and get that rest you need.


 Thanks.


macraven said:


> Ditto Metro
> 
> feel better fast!


 Thanks!


schumigirl said:


> I like you’re up early as it means I can chat you you if I’m around at that time, it’s usually so quiet……I quite like being an early bird…..but I agree, a nice cosy sleep in is nice sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you feel much better soon Todd…..plenty of rest and liquids too!


 Thank you! 



Charade67 said:


> Metro, hope you are feeling better soon.


 Thank you! 


I spent the day on the couch and I feel much better...I guess I was just worn out from yesterday.

Thanks for all the well wishes!


----------



## Lynne G

That looks so pretty Charade.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Charade67

Our 7th annual anti-Black Friday event was a success. I paid a little extra for early admission and so glad I did. We were there 3 hours and it had gotten quite crowded by the time we left.
After the lantern festival we decided to keep with the theme and have Chinese food for supper.

Unfortunately I didn’t sleep well last night. It was sleep a little, wake, sleep a little, wake, etc. We will be leaving early this morning to go back home because Dh has a football gave to attend at noon.

Here are a few more lantern pictures.






More later.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, Charade, beautiful pictures.  I’m sorry not slept well.  At least when home can take a nap.  I’m always up early, even a good enough sleep that I had.  Sometimes on a Friday night, I stay up late.  Could not find anything interesting to watch, so went to bed not much after my usual week day scheduled time.  Safe travels home.  

Saturday morning. Yay, weekend is here. Per early morning news, we are at 34, with a wind chill feeling like it’s 26 out. Tad cool start. But at least no rain and when the morning clouds blow outta here, that glorious sunshine. Ah that time of year less and less sunlight though. A minute before 7 am is our sunrise time. And sun setting 6 minutes after that 1/2 after 4 clock striking. Yep, less than 9 hours of daylight.

And so, tea for me, remote in hand, and deciding which not too interesting show to watch. Tea kettle has already sounded it’s hot as I need it. Hot tea? Ahhhh.

Our plans? Older one wants to do some shopping with me today. He works one of his longest times, as will be a cool afternoon and long night for him. So I told him, we should be out the door by mid morning. Will give him enough time to get back, eat some lunch, and freshen up before he leaves for work. Then it will be a little one and me day, as DH just left, as helping his mum, as I heard the heater part did arrive or was found, and heater was fixed yesterday. I hope it was, as cool night, with it just above freezing this morning. So what are little one and I to do? Lazy. Yep. I have no idea when she went to sleep last night. I’m thinking with the early morning yesterday, there’s no way I’m seeing her until maybe older one and I return this morning. And you can bet, will have that jacket on and sunglasses on. And maybe tie up that hair. That wind yesterday felt strong enough to blow tumbleweeds across the car, as we waited in that traffic. Hehe, little one said look at that ball of weed flying across the car. Yeah, that’s why they call them tumbleweeds. That 20 to 35 mph will chill us again today. Sigh. Done with those warmer feeling days now. Winter is coming. And so is December.  Hehe, will be seeing that man in red less than 28 days now.

Good Morning homies. Hope Schumi is having a fabulous time, and hope all the homie are having a fabulous Saturday too. Lazy one. 
 Indeed!


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all! Charade...those pictures are wonderful! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Lynne G

Good morning Metro. I hope you are feeling much better today.  And resting some more, and take care.  Seems you have a cool feeling morning too.  Though not nearly as cool as mine.  May try to remedy that two weeks from now.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Good morning Metro. I hope you are feeling much better today.  And resting some more, and take care.  Seems you have a cool feeling morning too.  Though not nearly as cool as mine.  May try to remedy that two weeks from now.


 Thanks Lynne...I think I'm pretty much back to normal...whatever that is.  

I'm still going to chill today and rest up...then try to head out tomorrow.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, nice room at AK


MK yesterday evening, oh so crowded,Main Street an hour before closing after FW crowd departed




Driving up to do the U holiday tour this evening. Pit stop at AK for the safari ride. Critters should be active as it’s cool. The mr lobbied late last night had for yak & yeti. That Landry’s card does come in handy, called & they fit us in with zero availability re ADRs.

His standby sweet & sour chicken. I went with Doreen BBQ-yum


----------



## Lynne G

Awesome AKL views, Keisha.  Curious to see  what you think of the tour tonight.   Love the castle picture.   Maybe next year’s holiday, we will do mouse and dark side.


----------



## macraven

Nice pictures 
My favorite one is the giraffe

Your pictures were really nice !

Enjoy your special event tonight !


----------



## keishashadow

Just At Bourne it appears busy 

korean bbq btw & best dessert I’ve (we’ve lol) had in Orlando bar none @ Y&Y


----------



## Lynne G

New phone owner.  All I can say is a good thing I have a tech helper little one.


----------



## macraven

Enjoy playing with your new phone Lynne!


----------



## macraven

Raise your hands if you are tired of turkey for dinner

Two days in a row is my limit for it 
Tonight it’s bbq ribs from down the street from us


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> Raise your hands if you are tired of turkey for dinner
> 
> Two days in a row is my limit for it
> Tonight it’s bbq ribs from down the street from us


 Yeah...no more for me for a while. I'll get back to my regular food tomorrow.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, two nights turkey dinner and we’re done.  Was chicken for us tonight. Pasta wanted for tomorrow’s dinner.


----------



## Charade67

Quick late night check in.  We left NC early this morning so Dh could go to his football game. I dropped him off at the school and headed home. I was almost home when he called me from his office. He had left his phone in the car and his ticket was on the phone. Had to turn around and drive back to campus. Ugh. When I did get home I took a nap.
Yesterday we ate at Olive Garden before leaving town. They were participating in a Santa for Seniors program. We are now buying Christmas gifts for Calvin and Patricia.

Metro - Glad to hear you are feeling better.

Keisha - what a nice view. I would love to stay at an Animal Kingdom resort some day.

Mac - The nice thing about being someone’s guest I’d that I don’t have turkey for several days. I actually wouldn’t mind another turkey meal.

Here’s a few more lantern pictures.


----------



## macraven

Gorgeous pictures charade!


----------



## Lynne G

So pretty pictures Charade.  Yeah, we’ve had that happen, someone forgetting phone.  Mini computers now. I was so thrilled years ago, when I was sitting in the orca show, and checked in via SW’s app on my phone, for our flight the next day.  Almost never have a paper ticket lately.  At least you got a nap in after having to back track to retrieve his phone for him to go to the game.  

And so, just can’t try to sleep late, so early up I am. Tea is ready, so off I go to enjoy some. Been watching eh, not much interesting on right now. But have a movie I can watch. Kinda cool out, with 34 the temp. Cloudy day again, sadly probably more clouds than sun. But as we get less and less sunlight time, any sunshine will be nice. Sunrise is now almost 2 hours later than now. Crazy how dark it is now in the early mornings.

Schumi, hope you are enjoying all the holiday time in the parks. Seen pictures, and so nice to have parade return, and so enjoy how they change the castle show for the holidays. Grinch returning too.

Keisha too, how was the tour last night?  Hope you too are enjoying the holiday time in the parks.  Great pictures of the sights and food.

Ah yes, our Sunday. It’s that get the trash out and ready for the week day routine day.  Gosh those 4 days off coming to an end.  Sigh!



Hehe, but at least it is still a day I can relax enough to have that oh so relaxing day.

Therefore, hoping all the homies, have that oh so relaxing Sunday.  And an almost chilly feeling homie wishing all have a good morning too.


----------



## Metro West

Good morning all!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> View attachment 626408



Morning buddy……..appreciate this wonderful weather you ordered up for us visiting…… It has been gorgeous so far, and even last night we didn’t need a jacket in the evening going out.

Glad you’re doing better and managed to enjoy some of your Holiday weekend…….



Janet……lovely pics and glad you’re having such fun already


And Charade, those images are beautiful, I can see why you take the time to go visit that place.



Might think about getting up soon…….maybe, one of the best things about vacations, absolutely no rushing around necessary.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Morning buddy……..appreciate this wonderful weather you ordered up for us visiting…… It has been gorgeous so far, and even last night we didn’t need a jacket in the evening going out.
> 
> Glad you’re doing better and managed to enjoy some of your Holiday weekend…….


 Thank you! 

It's a little cool for me right now but should be OK by lunch time. I'm sure you are having a great time!


----------



## Lynne G

Agree Schumi, no rushing on vacation.  Glad to see some beautiful weather for your trip.

Metro, hope you get some relaxing and resting today. And glad you hear you are feeling more back to normal.

Neither kid is up, but that’s fine.  Interestingly, even though holiday weekend, malls don’t open until 11, and big box store, 10 am.  As usual times open for both.  I do want to get there earlier than later.  So will start the are you moving yet announcement.


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday morning everyone 





Sue M said:


> Robo I had to have a root canal under a cap too. Years ago. It worked out. Hope yours does too.



Thanks Sue. Sorry to hear you had an issue with your tooth too. I thought once you had the cap on there would be no other issues. Life is an ever changing learning experience for sure.




Realfoodfans said:


> The class was very nice and as everything was presented ready for use we got done fairly quickly



That is a pretty wreath.




keishashadow said:


> Turkey #1 & pumpkin pies cooked & cooling. Glad I made my rolls & stuffing croutons already. Magic cookie bars on tap, then turkey breast. packing will fall into the nooks & crannies there, somewhere.



Wow.....you did a lot of cooking. You need a nice vacation for some fun and rest.




keishashadow said:


> it repeatedly fell off, just bonded now. Was told it should’ve been lengthened when initially placed but, nooooo; i was too stubborn to listen. I have two other ones of the same ilk on other side of mouth that were anchors for the failed four part bridge.



I’am beginning to understand that the tooth grinding and cap placement is not as easy as it sounds especially the fitting of the final cap correctly.

I hope your Dentist is able to help you.




buckeev said:


> Early Turkey Day Wishes to y’all and y’all’s,
> Howdy from the worst SAN’r ever!



Happy Turkey Day to you too. Hope you and the family had a great Thanksgiving.




macraven said:


> I caved and now joining the ranks of cooking a traditional Thanksgiving dinner for Thursday



Hope your dinner turned out well Mac. It’s hard not to cave into making a dinner on Thanksgiving.



schumigirl said:


> …yep, headed to Strong Water and there may have been a cocktail or two……..



Great to hear you had a good trip in and are enjoying being back at your home away from home. I’am sure everyone is happy to see you back.




Lynne G said:


> Good morning Robo. I hope you and your family have a wonderful Thanksgiving. Hope you are feeling better, and tooth not hurting enough to enjoy some food and fun. And hope you can still enjoy a cup coffee in your HHN cup.



Good morning Lynne. We had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Hope you all did too. Still on antibiotics so tooth has calmed down. I’am enjoying my cup of coffee in my HHN mug this morning. Hope your tea is hot and tasty.




schumigirl said:


> Lovely welcome back home from one of the Club Lounge supervisors and the team……such a nice surprise…….



What a wonderful welcome.




Charade67 said:


> Here are a few more lantern pictures.



Beautiful pictures of the lanterns Charade.




keishashadow said:


> Hey all, nice room at AK



Wow.....what a view. To wake up to giraffes outside your window. The tree in the lobby is beautiful.

Enjoy your trip.




keishashadow said:


> korean bbq btw & best dessert I’ve (we’ve lol) had in Orlando bar none @ Y&Y



Yummy looking dessert.




Lynne G said:


> New phone owner. All I can say is a good thing I have a tech helper little one.



Have fun with your phone. The cameras just keep getting better with every model.




schumigirl said:


> Might think about getting up soon…….maybe, one of the best things about vacations, absolutely no rushing around necessary.



Your right. Vacations are for resting, letting the day unfold as it will and any new adventure experienced. Have a great time.



Thanksgiving dinner was nice and getting to see all the family was even better. My sister brought a number of dishes and they were delicious. Our son and granddaughter brought pies that were scrumptious.

We also celebrated grandson and niece’s birthdays. Niece’s is on 24th and grandson’s on the 26th. Everyone was full after dinner and there were lots of leftovers to send home with the family.

Our grandson turned 18 and he is the Apple of this grandma’s eye.




Christmas shopping is just about done and wrapped. Just a few other things to purchase.

Macy’s and Dillard’s has had fantastic Black Friday prices on Estée Lauder makeup and face creams and Clinique the past couple of days. Macy’s had some nice jewelry on sale too.

My grandmother’s favorite perfume was ”Youth Dew” by Estée Lauder. I thought of her when I saw it at Macy’s yesterday. I always kept her supplied with her favorite perfume and hand cream that she liked. Great memories of a wonderful grandma.

I watched my little sweet great-nephew J yesterday. We went to the Mall and he rode all the kiddie rides and we stopped in the children’s play area to let him run and play. I bring bleach wipes to wipe things down. He is such a good natured sweet little fella. I cherish the time I get to spend with him and it gives my niece a little time to get some things done. All mommies need a little break.

Weather here has been all over the place. It’s really dropping down at night and warming up during the day.

Already planning Christmas Eve celebration with family. Last year we broke it up into two celebrations. Will have everyone together this year. Last year for one celebration meal I did a country Christmas breakfast and everyone loved It. I had homemade cinnamon rolls, fruit, ham, biscuits and gravy, scrambled cheese eggs, eggs in a hasbrown basket and hash browns.  So I’am thinking I might do that again this year. It’s a easy buffet and everyone enjoyed it.

I need to get over and finish my trip report. Life has been getting in the way a little. Will try and get that finished this week. I have been enjoying looking at the pictures again from the trip.


Lori I hope you had a safe trip back home and your dad is improving.


Metro hope your cold is getting better.


Soniam enjoy your time at the Mouse House.


Pumpkin hope your backside is feeling better after your fall.


Shout out to Tink, bobbie68 and all the Sans family.


Have a wonderful Sunday everyone.


----------



## macraven

Robbie you are the most organized person I know!
You have done a lot of your Christmas shopping already and I have yet to buy the cards to send to my boys.

wishing your niece and grandson a marvelous happy birthday time!


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, so good to hear from you.  I’m glad the family got together.  We had a great Thanksgiving with all us kids gave a toast to our mom.  It’s been over a year since her passing, and some tears with that toast. Sweet memories of your grandma.  And how fun to be with little J. Take care, and glad to hear enjoying some coffee in that HHN mug. I did enjoy my tea. 

Our morning was that older one did come with me, big box shopping times two, and a stop at the mall, and he got quite the haul of stuff he needed, including work pants he had been looking for. So car was full, and back in time for lunch. Then he’s ready to relax and watch the football game. If little one wants to go out, I’m game. Had no lines to checkout in all three stores. Soup and sandwiches are our lunch. Had bought nice rolls, so with toasting and butter, great side with the soup.

Overcast and flurries seen.  Oh no!  Please not snow.  With us to be well below freezing tonight, I can see anything wet will be quite frozen.


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon everyone. I am trying to get some Christmas decorations up today. I won’t be putting up much since we may or may not be getting a new floor in a couple of weeks.  I just took some garland out of a box and put it on the mantle. Caspian has already  moved in.


Since we now have a mantle I can hang stockings. I bought one for him. I think it’s very appropriate.  





Lynne G said:


> And so, just can’t try to sleep late, so early up I am


 I used to be able to sleep late, then I got a cat.



schumigirl said:


> And Charade, those images are beautiful, I can see why you take the time to go visit that place.


 Thank you. This was our first visit and I’m sure it won’t be our last. It was well worth the 2.5 hour drive. 



Lynne G said:


> Interestingly, even though holiday weekend, malls don’t open until 11, and big box store, 10 am.


 I may brave the mall tomorrow afternoon. I want to find something Atlanta Braves related for one of the seniors I am shopping for. 



Lynne G said:


> Overcast and flurries seen. Oh no! Please not snow.


One of my friends in northern VA had flurries this morning.

Robo - Sounds like you are having lots of good quality family time. 
I wish I could bring you here to help me decorate.

Back to decorating. I’m going to try to get my mantle finished


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> My grandmother’s favorite perfume was ”Youth Dew” by Estée Lauder. I thought of her when I saw it at Macy’s yesterday. I always kept her supplied with her favorite perfume and hand cream that she liked. Great memories of a wonderful grandma.


Aw that’s sweet. Good to hear ur tooth is starting to settle down.

Lynne. Put up some pics in this thread post #63 & 64 of the Xmas tour

https://www.disboards.com/threads/universals-holiday-tour.3858095/page-4#post-63569528
Lovely day at MGM, definitely busier than same day in the past  Thinking it’s the new reality for this week as to crowds. Did enjoy a nice light lunch there.


----------



## Charade67

More nightlights so Mac doesn’t bump into the wall.


----------



## macraven

So true!
Enough light so I won’t stumble into the wallls

Those pictures are great!!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, very pretty pictures Charade.  Still need them as oh so dark out, and a tad cool. 26 says the thermometer.  And still not a warm day in my book. 41 is the high. And those pesky clouds will make this clear sky not as sunny.  Well, at least some golden sunshine should come through the window around sunrise.  

Sigh.  Monday again.  At least no rain or snow though.  But a yeah, back to routine after a nice bonus weekend. Highly thinking I need to make it a shorter one, like a three day weekend to come. Particularly as little one has no final on Friday, older one has no final on Friday too, and not working that day either, when he usually does.  Hmm.

And so, back to routine I’m am, wishing all the homies a marvelous Monday.  And hoping Schumi has a great day in whatever she is doing, parks or other.  And hope Keisha has no crowds when at that mouse park today.  Thanks for your tour pictures,


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all. Woke up Early to jump thru mousetrap to grab Epcot Remy virtual tix.

as predicted our return time is same as our candlelight processional ADR at Biergarten.  have been on hold with  wdw chat for over 30 min

can I say it? That would never (ever) happen at Universal

that said, my kids keep texting me pic of snow at home

any cyber Monday shoppers among us?  BF was bit of a washout for me this year.  At this point GC are going to be major fallback option


----------



## Lynne G

Good luck with getting an earlier time.  Yeah, I’ve heard scary wait times on phone calls, Keisha.  Wishing you already got that change booked.  Have to say, was one of our not got much Black Friday.  Huge mall, and items from two stores.  That was it.  Over the years, we’ve shopped at many more.  And Target was in store offering the Black Friday prices that Wednesday, so we got the few things from there, and online bought what we didn’t see in store. Not a long list of what all wanted either.  I thought the sale prices were not nearly as good as in the past either.  Will be viewing cyber Monday offers, but so far nothing interested me.  Eh, most done in the prior week.  All ordered, and most has been picked up, with stuff mostly arriving at our door, the last yesterday, as yay, delivery on a Sunday has not been an additional fee.


----------



## Lynne G

Great pictures from your tour Keisha.  So May have waited on hold with the minions entertaining me, booked that tour.  

Well, it looks nice out.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick  Monday morning stop in!

Quiet weekend here.  Weather was/is incredibly warm - which I will take.  above freezing.  I think yesterday hit 50F  which would explain my headaches/migraines.  we supposed to get similar again today.  I'll take this mild weather with the headaches.  We got a good chunk of Xmas shopping completed yesterday for the ds's.  So they are now done.  Next weekend we are heading to the city to visit the kids and gd  and we will be shopping for them while we are in the city - then we are done.  We are ordering (on cyber Monday) a little kitchen for Granddaughter.  I have had my eye on a couple...and the deal dropped this morning.  I already messaged dh that we are ordering it tonight.  

Oldest ds is now the proud owner of his first vehicle.  He got a good deal on it from a family friend who was just looking to sell it - and not make a profit on it.  He just didn't need it anymore since his wife passed away.  It's not anything spectacular or new.  But it has low kms and looks like it was just driven off the showroom floor.  It will last him a few years until he can spend more money on a vehicle ( and is making a bigger wage  as a tradesman )



Lynne G said:


> New phone owner. All I can say is a good thing I have a tech helper little one.


Congrats on the new phone.  I hope it's one you wanted!  I am wanting a smart watch to help track my steps - and have it link to phone - but my phone is too old.  I'm going to have to upgrade too soon.  My phone is 4 years old already.  It might be time to upgrade.  The battery just doesn't last as long as it used to.  


Robo56 said:


> Already planning Christmas Eve celebration with family. Last year we broke it up into two celebrations. Will have everyone together this year. Last year for one celebration meal I did a country Christmas breakfast and everyone loved It. I had homemade cinnamon rolls, fruit, ham, biscuits and gravy, scrambled cheese eggs, eggs in a hasbrown basket and hash browns. So I’am thinking I might do that again this year. It’s a easy buffet and everyone enjoyed it.


Yes...I am already planning too.  I think the kids are coming home (here) for xmas.  Your spread sounds delicious!!!!  You had lots of birthdays to celebrate recently - those are always sooo fun!!!!!  


Charade67 said:


> Since we now have a mantle I can hang stockings. I bought one for him. I think it’s very appropriate.


Very appropriate stocking!  Your pictures were amazing.  That would have been such a great outing to experience.  


keishashadow said:


> ovely day at MGM, definitely busier than same day in the past Thinking it’s the new reality for this week as to crowds. Did enjoy a nice light lunch there.


Enjoy your time at the Mouse House!!!!  I am a little envious of your pictures of AKL.  It looks so beautiful!

Well, I should probably start to shuffle some papers around.  My tea is done, so I guess I should get started working instead of lolly gaggling lol.  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Pumpkin, I had to buy a new phone, as mine was at least 5 or more years old.  What finally prompted me, was not only the way too quick loss of battery time, but I’d open an app, then it would flash and then I had to keep trying to open it.  Would reset after I turned it off, then back on, and it would be okay for awhile.  Then it was happening so frequently, I said that’s it.  Thankfully, when I went to the store on Saturday, they had one left of the one I wanted, in the color I wanted.  Score, as heard others asking for that model and color after me, and they were told they’d have to order online, none left.  I will say, since the last time I had to switch phones, this time was significantly easier and faster to move all my stuff from the one phone to the other.  Ack, had no idea I have over 6,000 pictures.  Good luck if you’re looking for one to upgrade now.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Lynne G said:


> Pumpkin, I had to buy a new phone, as mine was at least 5 or more years old.  What finally prompted me, was not only the way too quick loss of battery time, but I’d open an app, then it would flash and then I had to keep trying to open it.  Would reset after I turned it off, then back on, and it would be okay for awhile.  Then it was happening so frequently, I said that’s it.  Thankfully, when I went to the store on Saturday, they had one left of the one I wanted, in the color I wanted.  Score, as heard others asking for that model and color after me, and they were told they’d have to order online, none left.  I will say, since the last time I had to switch phones, this time was significantly easier and faster to move all my stuff from the one phone to the other.  Ack, had no idea I have over 6,000 pictures.  Good luck if you’re looking for one to upgrade now.


Yup...Mine is going something similar as well When I go to open it...it doesn't open properly...or when I go to look at the time, it just ambient light up or apps will just close for no apparent reason lol.  Honestly, it has been a bit of a buggy phone for a long time.  There was a huge update a long time ago that was first tested out on the goggle androids before sending out to the masses, and it completely messed up my phone for at least 6 months...then it got better. Now it's back to being buggy again, along with not wanting to sync up to new technology.  As much as I love my phone, and I love having to pay ZERO dollars for a plan - besides my monthly data I might have to upgrade.


----------



## Sue M

Behind again!  Breezed thru some posts, 
Charade beautiful lanterns, love Caspians stocking!
.
Metro great pic. 

Lynne what phone did you get? I want an Ap ple 13 pro. Have a 10 XS but sitting on the fence still. Better camera. I find when I go away I don’t bother packing a camera anymore.

Keisha looks like a great time in WDW.

Schumi enjoy that lovely weather!  And have some Hot & Juicy for me!  I like now they take the heads off!  Lol

Mac I like to make soup and casseroles with the Left over Turkey after a couple of days eatting and freeze for later on. Perfect for a night you don’t feel like cooking. My fave leftovers are Turkey, stuffing & cranberry sandwich!

Sorry I know I didn’t get everyones posts read. Will try later!

Busy day here. Had a lovely day with my daughters, both were off work today. Went for lunch at a restaurant on the river. We sat on the patio, they had heaters!
Then did a little shopping, and a doughnut shop in town near youngest daughters place. Made us think about Voodoo!  These were very good. Sad I couldn’t eat them but had a wee bite of daughters!  It was nice to have a little break from the rain. They’ve closed alot of main roads in prep for return of the rains to try to save them from collapsing. 
Busy week, hairdresser, a luncheon and a dinner to go to. I know I’m forgetting something.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Productive day today. After work I went shopping for the 2 senior citizens that I’m playing Santa for. All the man asked for was “drug store” reading glasses. I went to Walgreens and they had them but one get 2 free. Couldn’t pass up that deal. The only other information on his card was that he likes to watch TV, so I got him a super soft throw blanket he can use while watching TV or reading. The woman asked for a set of sheets, which I bought. Her tag also said that she likes watching the Atlanta Braves. I would like to get her a World Series shirt, but don’t know her size. I called the sponsoring agency and left a message to see if someone could get me that information.




keishashadow said:


> Morning all. Woke up Early to jump thru mousetrap to grab Epcot Remy virtual tix.
> 
> as predicted our return time is same as our candlelight processional ADR at Biergarten. have been on hold with wdw chat for over 30 min


 Hope you were able to get the times worked out. 



keishashadow said:


> any cyber Monday shoppers among us?


 No cyber  shopping for me today. I thought about buying some things for myself, but didn’t.  



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Oldest ds is now the proud owner of his first vehicle.


 Congrats to him.

Lynne’s quote disappeared. Are your kids going into finals this week? B’s are the 9th - 14th.

More lights. I took lots of pictures. I have some video too. 





I like Pandas.


----------



## Charade67

Sue, we were posting at the same time. I would lone the Apple 13 Pro too, but will hang on to my XS Max for awhile longer. Maybe I will get the 14 when it is released


----------



## Lynne G

Sue, went from a 7 plus to yes, the 13 pro in graphite. It’s a bit longer and about the same size of my old phone. But the camera is huge and so much bigger and nicer than my old phone’s and the screen is so much clearer, brighter.  Still miss that home button, but getting a little better with that swish. That’s why I have kids in their 20’s. Tech helpers. They got new phones two years ago.  

More great pictures, Charade. And nice to be gifting to the two seniors.

Time for this homie to say good night.  If you need some light, see Charade’s post above.


----------



## Lynne G

So quiet this morning.  But hey,


Yay, it’s a Taco Tuesday. You know, the day Mac may want to enjoy a Taco Bell dinner.

And so, I’m not sure what is our meals are today. Had bought steaks on Sunday. And since all were interested in steak on the grill, was our dinner entree last night. Not sure if we were so hungry, but was one of the best tasting steaks we’ve had in awhile. And there was no steak leftover, was that good.

But as a week day routine for me, it’s a tea and what for breakfast one. Early one too.

Thus, that terrific Taco Tuesday homies.  And enjoy your taco or taco thoughts, as the week is starting to march along to have that wahoo it’s the weekend feeling once again.  Hehe, camel will be making his appearance tomorrow, as truly the day that is just that much closer to a Friday.  And Christmas.  Yay! Tomorrow is also the first day of December

Good morning.  Hope Schumi and Keisha are enjoying that beautiful Southern sunshine.  As me? At freezing in temp, and seeing snow flurries. Yeah, I know not all day snow, but what the?  Snow in any amount is not appreciated. That’s all I’m going to say.  Sigh. Winter.  While I enjoy the holidays, not as much the colder weather.

Empty tea cup alert.  Tea refill time.  Be happy homie.  Holiday season has already started.


----------



## macraven

Taco day …. all day long 

they still are only doing drive thru service but was told it is a slight possibility they might reopen inside dining late January


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Mac, one of our two closest Taco Bells actually opened the dining room, but we still just go through the drive thru and pull over into a parking spot and eat in the car.  Many of our fast food places still have not opened their dining rooms. And that’s fine with us. Hope you are doing well, and enjoy a taco or two in your car today.


----------



## macraven

Lynne we have cut back tremendously since Taco Bell in our area is drive thru only

The food has a better taste when it is freshly made so we prefer inside dining

We have about given up using drive thru as food is a hit or miss on accuracy and taste.

We have two TacoBell’s nearby and was told one may reopen inside dining sometime January..

We have gone thru “withdrawal “ by not doing Taco Tuesday…..lol

It’s not 11:00 yet and is mid 50’s
Predictions for 67 this afternoon
Rest of week will get up to 70’s

Read this may be an unusual cold winter but it’s a lot better here than living in the north


----------



## Lynne G

Oh I hear ya Mac, as we barely have above 40 as our high today.  But at least the flurries did not last long, though clouds remain.  Glad to see at least somewhat bright out.  And yeah, why we eat Taco Bell in our car right after leaving the drive thru lane. But since all our local Taco Bell’s are not a five minute drive away,  we don’t go there as much.  And doubt for dinner tonight too. 

Guess all the homies are busy.  But enjoy posting to Mac.


----------



## macraven

Reminds me of Helen Reddy singing it’s you and me against the world “
Lol

The homies will be back here once they are on their lunchtime break

I had my 3 month eye exam this morning and drove alone
Bad thing as it was blinding to drive home as they did the drops dialation test and could not see squat 


Will not make that stupid mistake again…


----------



## Lynne G

They didn’t give you those clip on sunglasses, Mac?  LoL  That’s why I try to bring a kid with me, so don’t have to drive. 

Yay!  It is almost lunchtime.  And yes, I’ll be wearing a jacket on my lunchtime walk. Maybe even a hat too.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick Taco Tuesday morning stop in tee hee 

Another beautiful morning here. and I'll take it.  Forecast is calling for snow to start falling sometime tomorrow again  Oh well...such as life in Northern Canada  lol

Quiet evening last night.  Did a little cyber Monday shopping and order our granddaughter a little kitchen for her xmas present.  Another gift crossed off the list.  

@macraven  I hope that the dialation doesn't last too long.  I'm glad you made it home safe and sound.  

@Lynne G  Sometimes those crisp walks can be invigorating...other times not so much.  Hopefully it's the first   even if you have to put on a hat.  

@Charade67  that is awesome about gifting for seniors!!!  I have heard of programs here that put senior wishes on xmas trees ( in certain stores)  with the same idea.   I have tried to get a card to do that...but when I went to get one...they were all gone already.  Which is great!!!  One day I will get to support a senior that way.  

Well, I should get to shuffling some papers , since my tea is almost empty now.  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Hope no holes in your tea cup Pumpkin.  Yeah, I don’t wear a hat most of the time, but when cold enough, yeah.  Ended up not taking it today.  Ack to more snow for you.  Poor camel better be wearing a winter jacket if he’s visiting you.


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin 
I take it you don’t make snow angels in your yard!

Do you usually get your first snow fall in November each year?
you have a long winter season ….

I never was fond of snow but took us forever to move away from a cold weather place that had 4 months of it


----------



## Charade67

Quick hello while I am on lunch break. I was able to get the shirt size for the senior woman, so I will be going back to the mall after work to get her a World Series t-shirt.

Mac & Lynne - Y’all need to come here. I think most of our fast food places are fully open now.  




Pumpkin1172 said:


> that is awesome about gifting for seniors!!! I have heard of programs here that put senior wishes on xmas trees ( in certain stores) with the same idea. I have tried to get a card to do that...but when I went to get one...they were all gone already. Which is great!!! One day I will get to support a senior that way.


 I found the cards for my seniors on a tree at Olive Garden. This is my first time buying for seniors. I usually shop for children. I also once bought for an animal at the Humane Society.

Gotta get back to work. I’m working on a spreadsheet for my Boss. We recently discovered  that one of the insurance companies has been underpaying her. I’m trying to get all the claims organized to find out how much she is owed.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> They didn’t give you those clip on sunglasses, Mac?  LoL  That’s why I try to bring a kid with me, so don’t have to drive.


Clip on?
Nope, never had it offered when living in the north (obviously it wasn’t offered here in the south with the doc I use )
Always sat in the waiting until vision was clearer before I drove home


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I don’t wear a hat most of the time, but when cold enough, yeah. Ended up not taking it today. Ack to more snow for you. Poor camel better be wearing a winter jacket if he’s visiting you.


Tee hee....I recently bought what you americans call " a beenie" I think...it's a toque here.  Very cute with the fuzzy pom pom on top.  I asked my boys if I would look as cute wearing them as the girls on the box...they said " of course Mom  " lol.   I giggled as I know I don't look cute wearing hats of any sort, but I need something for when it's cold and I'm outside for longer than 10 minutes.  


macraven said:


> Do you usually get your first snow fall in November each year?
> you have a long winter season ….


We consider it lucky if we don't get snow until November lol.  If the kids get to go out trick or treating without snow in our area ( and many other areas ) they are lucky.  Some parts of Canada ( BC along the coast , Ontario and the east coast ) don't get snow until closer to Christmas.  But here in the prairies...we get blasted early, and it stays until March/April.  It's not uncommon to get one last blast / snowstorm in late April just to make us not forget how lovely Mother Nature can be.  


Charade67 said:


> Gotta get back to work. I’m working on a spreadsheet for my Boss. We recently discovered that one of the insurance companies has been underpaying her. I’m trying to get all the claims organized to find out how much she is owed.


Yikes....That doesn't sound like fun.  I hope you get the sorted sooner rather than later.  

Well...it's almost lunch time.  Have a great afternoon


----------



## Charade67

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Yikes....That doesn't sound like fun. I hope you get the sorted sooner rather than later.


This is going to sound really weird, but I actually like it. If the insurance company is going to pay her retroactively back to the day she signed the contract she should be getting over $4100.

I’m other news - I am so happy that I finally have a place to display my angels. B says we need a red haired one.


----------



## macraven

Awesome mantle!


----------



## Lynne G

So cute to now have a mantle, Charade. Nice amount of money to be returned, good for you to help her find the under payments.  

Pumpkin, we just call those hats, pom pom ones. I bought unisex what we call skull caps. They tend to be of all synthetic material, and the two pack I bought had wool with some synthetic. Cute to me, one light gray and one dark gray.

Last steak left to cook was cooked for a repeat steak meal. Last night,we made it with. peppers and carrots with rice and grilled steak in a teriyaki sauce. Tonight, made beef tacos with lettuce, tomatoes and peppers. Cheese for those that wanted it. So a taco dinner after all this Taco Tuesday, but not from Taco Bell.

Full feeling and sipping tea, as kids will be playing with their friends online gaming, until probably well after I go to bed. Older one has a day off tomorrow, and little one’s final is not until later in the day. To be young. I rarely stay up late, and not usually on a week day night, given my early up and ready.

And so, not sure if Charade has any more of those gorgeous shots from her light show, so another one from our zoo light show:



And so, no toe stubbing and enjoy the colors of the evening sky.  And have a good night’s sleep.  (Hehe, already have my pajamas on)


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Awesome mantle!


 Thank you!



Lynne G said:


> So cute to now have a mantle, Charade. Nice amount of money to be returned, good for you to help her find the under payments.


 Thank you. I hope I can get all the money for her. 



Lynne G said:


> And so, not sure if Charade has any more of those gorgeous shots from her light show, so another one from our zoo light show:


 Cool light! I have more pictures, but will resume posting tomorrow. 

I just finished paying bills. Now I'm going to go stare at the TV for awhile.


----------



## Lynne G

Why hello camel and friends. I see you’re on the way to Pumpkin’s house, with that snow on the ground. And see homies, it’s that yay kind of day, the mid week Wednesday, that gives us hope the week goes quickly. Yep, a day to get over the hump for getting to say, hurray, Friday in two more days.

And would you look at that:

Hehe, yeah for many of us homies, the calendar turning to be in the month of December, means more chances for snow. I’m hoping we are more like those other homies that ever so very rarely see snow. 

Our weather has been a tease.  As the day ends, the sky clears, and the temps drop quickly.  We are two degrees above freezing, and at least the clear skies stay for the sunrise.  Then promptly, those annoying  clouds arrive, to make it another overcast day.  But I will say, at least the rain we are expected to hear and see, will be when all are sound as sleeping, as said from around 10 pm until around 2 am.  Well, maybe not all in my home will be asleep then.  Half of us surely will be readying for bed when the rain is expected to start.

Gotta get back to my week day routine. Like Metro, I start early, up early. But yay for me, and a quiet house. Well, not so quiet, DH is also up.

Therefore, off I go to find a quick breakfast. Thinking oatmeal today. Hope this finds all the homies going to be having a wonderful Wednesday.

Good Morning homies.


----------



## macraven

Lynne wins the morning race of peepers open before any of us
Yaa

I did not wake up until 6
Cats were hungry and Mr Mac was playing possum
Cats ate and then climbed into my bed to snooze

A very good morning to all, except to cats..


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, Mac, those cats trained you well.  Glad at least the cats were then quiet. Do you still drink coffee?  Hope you are feeling well this morning.  And hey, at least another homie to say good morning to.


----------



## macraven

I wish I could drink coffee… have not had it almost 3 years now

Cats ate early and then back in my bed for a nap

it is like raising a toddler
Always busy cats … they eat and sleep
and get whiny certain times of the day


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, weather finally going to bounce into 70 degree range here.  No complaints, my kids report snow every day. Ground still warm enough to melt it  would be grand if that happened all winter

Abbreviated CP at Epcot was inspiring.Surprised to see it only half full. Chita Rivera did a great job but doesn’t pack them in ala Neil Patrick Harris, John stamos & Whoopi

Finally, got the mr to agree to try Biergarten.  Not exactly our choice of grub but, interesting to switch it up.  Copious beverages To wash it all down helped the cause


cheese soup & pretzel roll along with a few salads my fav. Interesting take on cheesecake

Moved over to WL yesterday.  I do love the pull down beds under tv in the studios…various cute designs & they make the best luggage rack lol


taking our first resort only day ever today.  Epcot stretched to 13 hours with the evening EMH  MK was slammed yesterday too. The normally slow week after Thanksgiving is a thing of the past



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Oldest ds is now the proud owner of his first vehicle


That’s great!  Who doesn’t fondly remember their first ride?


Lynne G said:


> What finally prompted me, was not only the way too quick loss of battery time,


Seems like my 11, barely 2 years old is draining rather quickly. Not using WiFi here. I’ve been deleting stuff & shutting down most apps. Thinking might be relatively weak signal of 2 bars maybe? 



macraven said:


> Taco day …. all day long
> 
> they still are only doing drive thru service but was told it is a slight possibility they might reopen inside dining late January


Need to remember to send u a good recipe I make for taco meat. Blows Taco Bell out of the water


macraven said:


> Clip on?
> Nope, never had it offered when living in the north (obviously it wasn’t offered here in the south with the doc I use )
> Always sat in the waiting until vision was clearer before I drove home


They took to using these roll up types here you are supposed to open & place on glasses.  Useless. I just put large sunnies over glasses lol


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Very cute with the fuzzy pom pom on top.



A fuzzy Pom Pom makes everything better


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick early morning stop in!

I am needing to hold off on shuffling the papers until our Manager comes in and adds a few more to today's batch - so paper shuffling is currently on hold.  Gotta love month end!

No snow...but we did receive about an inch of rain lol.  Side streets are skating rinks...I could literally toss on a pair of skates and skate down our street.  Main roads in the city are good.  Outside the city - highways are a mess.  Hopefully by Friday when we go to the city to see the kiddos they will be better.  

Not much on the agenda today.  



Lynne G said:


> Last steak left to cook was cooked for a repeat steak meal. Last night,we made it with. peppers and carrots with rice and grilled steak in a teriyaki sauce. Tonight, made beef tacos with lettuce, tomatoes and peppers. Cheese for those that wanted it. So a taco dinner after all this Taco Tuesday, but not from Taco Bell.


Yum!!!!  Glad to know if I said toque - everyone would know what I was talking about...I still won't look cute in it though  @schumigirl looks sooo stinking cute in her pictures wearing one...I DEFINITELY don't look as cute as she does.  


macraven said:


> I wish I could drink coffee… have not had it almost 3 years now


When I drink coffee...it's is usually half coffee half bailey's   It's the only way I like it lol


keishashadow said:


> A fuzzy Pom Pom makes everything better


Yup it does!!!  I hate wearing the silly things...must be the hairdresser in me.  It messes up my hair 

Well, I should see if I can find something to keep me busy this morning, until the paper shuffling starts.  My tea is almost gone now.  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Keisha looking great having a relaxing resort day, and Pumpkin getting rained on, shuffling papers.  Oh and yes our pom pom hats are very similar to your toque, but most I’ve seen have no wool in them,  I’m sure you’ll look great in your hat.  

Keisha if you’d find yourself at Trader Sam’s, if they happen to have that nutcracker mug, I’d be ever so grateful to pay for one of them, as think only offered this coming weekend.

Yay as my lunchtime walk did have a jacket on, and ! sunglasses!  Yay sunny out right now.  But not as warm as want, but I’ll take it.  Sunny, that is.  And there must have been something happening, as rounded the corner, to hear and see police cars with sirens wailing, right in front of two fire trucks with their horns and sirens sounding.  Past me and not past our street, so happy about that.

Kids are now up, and so lunch for me.  Little one is a soup eater, so soup, chicken noodle from her, and a grilled cheese made by older one.  Yum!

Sleigh bell ring… aww lots of Christmas songs now being heard. Including, good ones for this week, from Adam Sandler. If you haven’t heard any of his number of Hanukkah songs, take a listen.  A laugh or smile may be the result if you listen to one.


----------



## Sue M

Charade more beautiful pics! So nice of you to be Santa for a couple of seniors! 
Im waffling about keeping my XS Max too for another year. But the allure of the 13 Pro max is strong lol. For the camera. I’d pass my XS to dd. Currently she has my 7 plus

Lynne did you go to the 13 pro max? Or 13 pro?  I love that blue!  i don’t know if I’d miss the larger screen size if I didn’t go with the Max.  

Pumpkin congrats to your son!  

Keisha my cyber Monday shopping was buying a new bra from online shop, Third Love. Lol.

Mac enjoyed Taco Tues!  Love your temps. It’s been in 40s-low 50 here. And so much rain. Too much rain. 
Glad you made it home from eye exam. Scary.

Pumpkin your boys know how to answer!  Good practice for them lol. No snow here. I shutter to think how many CM of snow we’d have if all this rain we’ve been getting was snow. Still haven’t put the snow tires on yet. Must make my appt!  

Charade love the mantle!  I think you should get a bonus for finding that money!

Lynne those camels look cold!  

Mac our cat used to go into DD’s room to wake her up to get fed!  Ha!  Did that right!

Keisha one day I’ll get to see the CP! Love the pretzel bread. And the entertainment is fun. 
Love WL. Are you on the DVC side? We ended up eatting a few meals at the grill by the lake. Love the burgers.

Hairdresser for me today!  Colour and trim.  Then I think I’ll bring up the Christmas tree, and get it assembled. It takes awhile to fluff up the branches anyway.  My youngest said I can’t decorate without her!  But she can’t get over here until Monday!  
Will send DH outside tomorrow to put up lights, finally a dry day.


----------



## Lynne G

Sue, I looked at the Max, as thought I’d rather have the larger screen, but ended up with just the 13 Pro.  I’m fine with the just Pro size as was basically the same size as my 7 plus, that I was so used to. Can’t go wrong with either model, but if you do upgrade, nice hand me down phone to daughter.  Mine has the XSs or whatever that was 2 years ago.  She loves it.  But yeah, compared to my old phone’s little looking camera to this one’s, oh so much bigger and think will take much clearer pictures.


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## Lynne G

Aww quite the fetching couple!  Yay for meet up of Keisha and Schumi, with their DH’s.  Yay!  Beautiful setting too.


----------



## Charade67

Quick post before going to bed.
Drumroll please………………….
The flooring back order has been cleared. I am scheduled for installation on December 13-15. It should be completed before my birthday.



Lynne G said:


> Hehe, yeah for many of us homies, the calendar turning to be in the month of December, means more chances for snow. I’m hoping we are more like those other homies that ever so very rarely see snow


 We occasionally get snow in December, but not much. It’s supposed to be the the 60s this weekend. 



macraven said:


> I did not wake up until 6
> Cats were hungry and Mr Mac was playing possum
> Cats ate and then climbed into my bed to snooze


 My cat thinks he is a Hobbit. He wants to be fed around 4:30-5:00 and then starts demanding second breakfast a couple of hours later. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Glad to know if I said toque - everyone would know what I was talking about.


 I don’t think I have ever heard that word before you mentioned it. When I was a kid we walked them toboggans. I thinks that’s one of those weird southern things. 



Sue M said:


> Charade love the mantle! I think you should get a bonus for finding that money!


I’m hoping that if she gets all that is owed to her I can use it as a bargaining chip when I ask for a raise next year.

Keisha & Schumi - nice picture in front of the tree.




And more lanterns.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin……thank you, I’ll take the compliment on the hat! Enjoy that tea……I look forward to tea when I’m back in the uk…..American offerings with tea are not good!

Charade……nice lights and glad you got your flooring sorted…….





Had a lovely day with mr and mrs keishashadow…….had a wonderful time exploring Wilderness Lodge, it is stunning……and the earth didn’t explode as we entered Disney property for the first time in forever…….enjoyed a lovely meal and chatted the hours away, can’t believe where the time went. Thank you for such a lovely time Janet……..


----------



## Lynne G

Yay! WL visit for Schumi.  Sounds like a perfect visit. 

Hehe, I agree with ya Schumi, tea is best at home. At least there is bottled water. Am glad to see the weather has been fabulous with slightly cool weather and lots of sun. 

Yay!  Charade will have new floors in two weeks before Christmas, and what a nice birthday gift.  Hope Caspian is feeling better, and no more cat throw up seen.

Yay! A Thirsty Thursday is here. And a warmer day. Break out the shorts. 58 the high, and already 45 degrees out. What cloud cover does, increasing temps in the overnight. And if it did rain in the wee hours, the roads do not sound wet. So I’m thinking we got no rain, or was so light and brief, nothing was wet much after it stopped.

But with that warmer day for us, stay thirsty and get some fluid in ya, homies.  And those in that Southern tad cooler morning, close to our high temp, may those homies there enjoy that glass, or cup of ah that tastes good to ward off that slightly cooler start.

Tea for me. And a cloudy day. Eh, will still want to bring my sunglasses on my lunchtime walk. And yep. Up early, close to those wee hours, hours before sunrise too.

Shorter days are coming for many of us homies. At least the shortest day will happen before Christmas.  Yay though, as that means more time to enjoy those holiday lights in the dark, before we start to get longer daylight.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yay! WL visit for Schumi.  Sounds like a perfect visit.
> 
> Hehe, I agree with ya Schumi, tea is best at home. At least there is bottled water. Am glad to see the weather has been fabulous with slightly cool weather and lots of sun.
> 
> Yay!  Charade will have new floors in two weeks before Christmas, and what a nice birthday gift.  Hope Caspian is feeling better, and no more cat throw up seen.
> 
> Yay! A Thirsty Thursday is here. And a warmer day. Break out the shorts. 58 the high, and already 45 degrees out. What cloud cover does, increasing temps in the overnight. And if it did rain in the wee hours, the roads do not sound wet. So I’m thinking we got no rain, or was so light and brief, nothing was wet much after it stopped.
> 
> But with that warmer day for us, stay thirsty and get some fluid in ya, homies.  And those in that Southern tad cooler morning, close to our high temp, may those homies there enjoy that glass, or cup of ah that tastes good to ward off that slightly cooler start.
> 
> Tea for me. And a cloudy day. Eh, will still want to bring my sunglasses on my lunchtime walk. And yep. Up early, close to those wee hours, hours before sunrise too.
> 
> Shorter days are coming for many of us homies. At least the shortest day will happen before Christmas.  Yay though, as that means more time to enjoy those holiday lights in the dark, before we start to get longer daylight.



Lynne it was in the 80’s yesterday here……and no need for jackets mornings or at night so far, not what I’d describe as cool at all. Weather has been absolutely fabulous I’m happy to confirm. Must have missed that cool weather somewhere.

And yes American tea is not good.





Anyway, another meet planned today with the lovely worfiedoodles, looking forward to that one today. 

And it was nice to meet SCSabresfan again and his lovely wife too the other day in the Club Lounge…….and another Happy Anniversary to them too……

Beautiful day ahead again, so sunscreen on as usual…….everyone has been commenting on how nice the weather has been while we’ve been here and it absolutely has!! 

Velococoaster was down yesterday morning, but we were only in the park till around 10.30 before we left so hope it was back running again for everyone to enjoy…

Time to venture up I think, although I’m so cosy I might just have another 10 minutes…….


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, I only get Orlando weather, Schumi.  80’s sounds so nice. And I heard parts of England had blizzard conditions.  Eeek.  While we can have a blizzard, it’s been more than 20 years ago when we did have one.  So glad you are having a fabulous time, including meeting old friends. Good to hear your live report.  And for what it’s worth, while I’m an early bird on vacation, I rarely ever make early entry.  So, cozy up, sounds much better to me, then getting going.  

Oatmeal.  Yep.  Oatmeal.  Well, it is usually a breakfast item. As did take that day off tomorrow, as have to certainly have a short week after that bonus holiday weekend.  Means if older or younger one is game, breakfast out tomorrow.  No oatmeal for me, hopefully tomorrow.  Or maybe can be like those cats, and enjoy two breakfasts.  Hmmmm.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Ah, I only get Orlando weather, Schumi.  80’s sounds so nice. And I heard parts of England had blizzard conditions.  Eeek.  While we can have a blizzard, it’s been more than 20 years ago when we did have one.  So glad you are having a fabulous time, including meeting old friends. Good to hear your live report.  And for what it’s worth, while I’m an early bird on vacation, I rarely ever make early entry.  So, cozy up, sounds much better to me, then getting going.
> 
> Oatmeal.  Yep.  Oatmeal.  Well, it is usually a breakfast item. As did take that day off tomorrow, as have to certainly have a short week after that bonus holiday weekend.  Means if older or younger one is game, breakfast out tomorrow.  No oatmeal for me, hopefully tomorrow.  Or maybe can be like those cats, and enjoy two breakfasts.  Hmmmm.



It was Orlando weather I was talking about……we had 82f yesterday. 

No blizzards where my family are.





mac……can you let me know if you got the email I just sent…..my email is playing up again for some reason…….always happens a few times a trip…..thank oooo…….


----------



## schumigirl

mac,…..email back……I see it’s fine now……hopefully stays that way!


----------



## Sue M

Lynne thanks for your input on the phone. I’ll have to check dds 7plus vs my XS max for sizing as I assume the 13 pro max would be similar size to my XS max.
Last phone (XS max) I just bought outright as I didn’t want to loose my plan. At that time phone company made you get new plan with phone. Not the case now.

Keisha great photo of you guys!  I love the decorations at WL  Last time we were their the CM was so good taking pics for us in front of the tree.

Charade that will make a nice birthday present for you!  New floors for birthday and Christmas!  I keep thinking I’d like to refinish our hardwood but the thought of moving all our furniture out and having to move out for a few days 
Love the shopping meme, make mine 10 days At Universal!  Coming from west coast, 5 days is simply too short!

Schumi I agree, WL is a beautiful resort, especially at Christmas time. Have you gone on the Velo coaster yet? I went on it once last Oct trip! It’s wild! Someone posted the other day a womans wig flew off! Can you imagine!  And someone lost a shoe! 

Lynne bottled water is a must in Florida!  Make my coffee and tea with it too! 
Oatmeal for me this morning!  And coffee.


Yesterdays hair appt went well!  Cut 2” off the ends. Colour touched up!  I’m ready for all the holiday get togethers now!  First one tonight. 
Have massage appt in a couple of hours.
Cause to celebrate today. The rain stopped!  And there’s a strange golden globe in the sky!


----------



## Lynne G

Good idea to look at the difference in sizes Sue, to figure out what size new phone will be.  

So, if you were traveling 5 days, 4 nights, would you pay almost double for PBH over SF?  Yeah, I know included express versus not.  

Lunchtime walk was sunny after all, yay for sunglasses.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Schumi I agree, WL is a beautiful resort, especially at Christmas time. Have you gone on the Velo coaster yet? I went on it once last Oct trip! It’s wild! Someone posted the other day a womans wig flew off! Can you imagine!  And someone lost a shoe!



It is quite honestly the best coaster Universal has ever come up with……phenomenal ride and yes, I can believe people are losing things. My watch strap was loosened by the force of it……amazing! Think we’ve been on it about 10 times so far now. 




Back at the hotel…..it is boiling hot out there today, thankful of a small breeze flowing every so often.

Enjoyed a lovely lunch with our very own worfiedoodles and mr worfiedoodles in Confisco Grill……such a nice time with them.

Little bit of laundry before we catch up with someone very special to us later and as always still haven’t decided what we’re doing tonight yet for dinner…….will have a Skype with our son first though……


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally getting to do a stop in!

It's a 4 day week for me!  We are heading to the city tomorrow to see the kids, gd and finish up the Xmas shopping.   Have to complete tomorrow's work later this afternoon as well, so that they have it for tomorrow and no one else has to worry about completing it while I'm away.  

Working a shift tonight at HomeSense....so it's a long day.  



Charade67 said:


> The flooring back order has been cleared. I am scheduled for installation on December 13-15. It should be completed before my birthday.


Yay!!!!  That is great!  I'm glad that this project will be completed before Christmas!  I'm sure you are relieved as well.


Sue M said:


> Yesterdays hair appt went well! Cut 2” off the ends. Colour touched up! I’m ready for all the holiday get togethers now! First one tonight.
> Have massage appt in a couple of hours.
> Cause to celebrate today. The rain stopped! And there’s a strange golden globe in the sky!


I am needing to book for a good trim.  It's time for Mother Nature to turn the faucet off for BC.  It's been a hard year for the whole province.  

Well, I should completed some more spread sheets before I start working on tomorrow's required paperwork.

Have a great day everyone....stay safe!!!!!


----------



## Metro West

Afternoon all. I've been incredibly busy this week with work and stuff going on at the house. I hope everyone has had a good week....its almost over! 

I know Carole and Tom are having a blast! The weather has been great this week. 

I'll be posting again very soon. 

Take care!


----------



## Lynne G

Just saw in the AP Facebook page, said extra holiday cheer for AP holders in the parks tomorrow.  Darn, wish I was there.  Heads up Schumi and Keisha.


----------



## Charade67

Stopping by to leave a nightlight.


----------



## Lynne G

So pretty night lights Charade.

Nothing like a bed mate who decided that 3am was a good time to also get me up. And so, yeah a day to relax was surely a good call.

But regardless of what time I got up, and the fact I correctly made it a lazy kind of day, a big YAY:


Thats right, a Friday. Yay indeed.

And so, with that ever earlier rising, made time for some wash and of course, tea. And the big tv remote.

Actually got quite the few holiday cards, so I guess I will try to get my card box out of the closet and write out some cards to send this weekend.  And ooh, if in the mood, maybe even some gift wrapping too.

And while so very dark out, it’s actually pleasantly almost warm out, as with overnight cloudy cover, it’s now a short lived clear sky, and 42 degrees. And 52 the high. Warm front arriving, which means by this overnight, some will see and hear rain. But that short burst of ooh so nicer high temperatures, will also be short lived, as a cold front tries to give us both cooler weather and then the chances of rainy and a snowy day predicted for next week’s weather. Like a 47 high on Sunday, 65 the high on Monday, and 44 the high on Thursday, with snow seeing chances. In other words, yep, that mixed bag of weather.

Hope MonyK is doing well. So much going on in her house, hope she can give a hey I’m here post soon.

Metro, if you are working today, hope the work time goes quick, so can enjoy that Friday feeling soon.

Mac, and Charade, hope all the cats were behaving this morning and not begging for breakfast yet.

If any AP homie is in the parks this afternoon, would be nice to see if you can partake some if that extra holiday cheer. Like to hear what was given, though I’m sure will be in posts on the AP Facebook page.

Thus, fabulous Friday feeling homies!  Big ol’ smile too.  Get ready for that wahoo it’s the weekend.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I’m just sitting here waiting for the carpet installers to show up. We are having carpet put on the stairs, but vinyl flooring everywhere else. I’m also waiting for a plumber to give me an estimate on having our leaky water line replaced.

Lynne - I’ve been seeing posts on the UOAP Facebook page and really wish I could be there right now. The weather is perfect for me and it looks like low crowds. I will just have to be content with a Busch Gardens Christmastown trip this year.


----------



## Lynne G

Me too Charade.  But at least today seems nice enough here.  Good luck with the services coming today.  Leaks need to be fixed quick.  Lost a cabinet floor when did not see our sink drain was very slowly dripping.  Oops.  That did get fixed as soon as realized it.


----------



## Robo56

Good Friday morning Sans family 













Lynne G said:


> Robo, so good to hear from you. I’m glad the family got together. We had a great Thanksgiving with all us kids gave a toast to our mom. It’s been over a year since her passing, and some tears with that toast. Sweet memories of your grandma. And how fun to be with little J. Take care, and glad to hear enjoying some coffee in that HHN mug. I did enjoy my tea.



Lynne so glad to hear your family got together for Thanksgiving. A toast to your mom was a beautiful way to include her in your celebration.

My HHN mug is full this morning. Hope your tea mug is full and tasty.




Charade67 said:


> Robo - Sounds like you are having lots of good quality family time.
> I wish I could bring you here to help me decorate.



I would help you decorate in a heart beat.

Your Angel mantle is beautiful. So happy for you that you have a nice place to display your Angels now. 





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Oldest ds is now the proud owner of his first vehicle. He got a good deal on it from a family friend who was just looking to sell it - and not make a profit on it. He just didn't need it anymore since his wife passed away. It's not anything spectacular or new. But it has low kms and looks like it was just driven off the showroom floor. It will last him a few years until he can spend more money on a vehicle ( and is making a bigger wage  as a tradesman )



Congratulations to your son on his car. 




Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Productive day today. After work I went shopping for the 2 senior citizens that I’m playing Santa for. All the man asked for was “drug store” reading glasses. I went to Walgreens and they had them but one get 2 free. Couldn’t pass up that deal. The only other information on his card was that he likes to watch TV, so I got him a super soft throw blanket he can use while watching TV or reading. The woman asked for a set of sheets, which I bought. Her tag also said that she likes watching the Atlanta Braves. I would like to get her a World Series shirt, but don’t know her size. I called the sponsoring agency and left a message to see if someone could get me that information.



That is so nice of you Charade to help purchase gifts for elderly at Christmas.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Tee hee....I recently bought what you americans call " a beenie" I think...it's a toque here. Very cute with the fuzzy pom pom on top. I asked my boys if I would look as cute wearing them as the girls on the box...they said " of course Mom  " lol.  I giggled as I know I don't look cute wearing hats of any sort, but I need something for when it's cold and I'm outside for longer than 10 minutes.



Rock your Pom Pom beanie. You are never to old to keep your head warm with a stylish winter hat. 




keishashadow said:


> Finally, got the mr to agree to try Biergarten. Not exactly our choice of grub but, interesting to switch it up. Copious beverages To wash it all down helped the cause



Wow......that is a stein of beer. That’s even bigger than the beer steins at the Hofbrauhaus in Munich.

Looks like you all are having a wonderful time.




Charade67 said:


> The flooring back order has been cleared. I am scheduled for installation on December 13-15. It should be completed before my birthday.



Great news that you will have your floors down before Christmas.




schumigirl said:


> Had a lovely day with mr and mrs keishashadow…….had a wonderful time exploring Wilderness Lodge, it is stunning……and the earth didn’t explode as we entered Disney property for the first time in forever…….enjoyed a lovely meal and chatted the hours away, can’t believe where the time went. Thank you for such a lovely time Janet……..



What a beautiful photo in front of the tree of two happy couples.

Sounds like the Wilderness Lodge is a beautiful place.




Charade67 said:


> Stopping by to leave a nightlight.



Charade the Lantern Light photos are beautiful. Thank you for sharing them. 

Mac hope you are doing well. 


I have been a little busy past few days. Some appointments to keep.

My younger sister and I are going up to see our dad Sunday. He lives a little over 6 hours North from here. We are leaving early so we can hit a few places we usually stop at on the way. 

If the weather permits I would like to stop at the Shrine of Christ’s Passion. There is a beautiful 1/2 mile walk that leads to the church on the hill. There is also a beautiful gift shop there that is gorgeous at Christmas time. 

The weather here has warmed up a bit, but will drop again Tuesday. I have been looking at weather map and looks like rain for our travel day Sunday, but that could change as the weather does. Best weather predictions can alter. 

It was predicted to snow up by our dads on Tuesday when their temps plummet, but looks like that has changed thankfully. They get a lot of the Lake effect snow off Lake Michigan. 

Need to get scootin. I’am hanging out with sweet little J this morning. 


Shout out to all our Sans family. 


Have a wonderful Friday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Robo enjoying her coffee with some fun with little J.  Safe travels to visit your dad.


----------



## macraven

Robbie, besides having relatives in Mt Carmel, also have family in St Johns

Hope you have a great time visiting with your dad!


----------



## Charade67

It’s December and I just opened the windows. I’m going to enjoy it now. By Tuesday it will be on the 40s.




Lynne G said:


> Me too Charade.  But at least today seems nice enough here.  Good luck with the services coming today.  Leaks need to be fixed quick.  Lost a cabinet floor when did not see our sink drain was very slowly dripping.  Oops.  That did get fixed as soon as realized it.


 Unfortunately this leak is going to cost a small fortune. They are going to have to cut our driveway to get to it. 



Robo56 said:


> Your Angel mantle is beautiful.


 Thank you. 



Robo56 said:


> If the weather permits I would like to stop at the Shrine of Christ’s Passion


 I had to look that up. Looks like a cool
place to visit during the Christmas season.

The carpet installers are here, so I am pretty much trapped on the main floor until they finish.


----------



## macraven

Charade, will your kitty hide from the workers ?
Hope the carpet installation goes smooth!


----------



## Charade67

Right now he's on his climbing structure in front of the windows. He occasionally wanders over to the stairs to supervise the workers.


----------



## macraven

Cats are the best supervisors


----------



## macraven

It just does not seem right to have the ac on in December.

A week from now it will be switching back to heat for night time

Never did get to Publix today
But do have a bag of shrimp in the freezer so dinner will be that with some veggie sides 

What are you having for dinner tonight?


----------



## soniam

Going to see Ghostbusters Afterlife finally at Alamo Drafthouse. I get the salad with chicken. Since I am still in vacation eating mode, I will be getting an adult peppermint shake and an adult hot chocolate with sugar cookies. Sounds healthy to me  No cooking for me.


----------



## Lynne G

Had chicken burrito with black beans, rice and home made by little one, salsa for our dinner. Had to use up those tortillas from the other day in some way.  Now all full.  And relaxing.  

Friday night, and I’m already in my pajamas.  Hehe, gave little one a present early. Stitch character very fluffy slippers.  She wore them out to pick up her Starbucks coffee. I’d steal them, as looks so fluffy inside the slide on slippers.  But alas, they are too big for me.  Her foot is a full size or more, bigger then mine.  House feels a bit cool, so hot tea for me, not that iced coffee little one got.  Older one made some hot chocolate.  At least our home smells good,  

Light from our little zoo’s lights from last year:


Hohoho.  It’s beginning to look like Christmas, everywhere you go…..

Will post this year’s little zoo lights 17 days from today.  We like how both zoos decorate for the holidays.


----------



## macraven

5 houses across the street from us had Christmas lights on  day after thanksgiving 

Many in our hoa go all out for decorations
It’s beautiful and they did a great job!

When do you put up a tree ?
Do you decorate outside of your house?


----------



## Lynne G

Oh we haven’t put up a tree in years.  Ours is the fake kind.  Bought a new one last year at a very good price, after tossing out the old one.  We used to buy fresh when the kids were much younger, but went to fake awhile ago.  The new one looks much better than the old fake one.  I’ll ask the kids if they want to set it up this year.  If we do, will be the week of Christmas.  For some reason,  never got around to it to even as late as Christmas Eve. On the other hand, my sister has her fake tree set up before Thanksgiving, though she didn’t start decorating it until yesterday.  She also used to have real, and went to fake awhile ago too.  She also upgraded her fake tree last year.  She likes the pre-lighted ones, and her old one had a part if it’s lights go bad.  We tried to replace the bad light strand, but the way they put those light strands into the tree, was impossible to replace.  So she too found a good priced one after Christmas last year.  

Ah, the sounds and sights of the holidays.  I like it.  Neighborhood has started to be light up.  I put a wreath on the door.  Has jingle bells on it. That way, you definitely know when someone opens the front door.  

With that ever so early wage up, I’m fading fast.  It will probably mean I will be up early tomorrow, but that’s okay.  Will then be able to say good morning to older one.  He’s not an early bird and does not like early work hours.  But as it’s that time of year, he likes to pick up hours from worker slots that are open because of vacation taking.  And so, he gets to start work the same time as my routine week day tomorrow.  Little one, on the other hand. Is done her finals and is on break.  I don’t expect to see her until much later in the morning.  

Have a very good night homies.  Lulled to sleep from those twinkling (so colorful) or blinking (somewhat annoying) holiday lights.


----------



## Charade67

Late night check in. Didn’t do much of anything today and have no  plans for tomorrow.




macraven said:


> What are you having for dinner tonight?


 I was craving sweet iced tea, so we went to McAlister’s. I has a chicken salad sandwich.



soniam said:


> Going to see Ghostbusters Afterlife finally at Alamo Drafthouse.


 Would you believe I have never seen the original? Dh wants to see Afterlife, so I need to watch the original movie first.



Lynne G said:


> Had chicken burrito with black beans, rice and home made by little one, salsa for our dinner. Had to use up those tortillas from the other day in some way. Now all full. And relaxing.


 That sound really good. Nice light for tonight.



macraven said:


> When do you put up a tree ?
> Do you decorate outside of your house?


We usually put ours up early December. We didn’t put up the full size tree this year since we are having the floors done. I put up our little superhero tree yesterday. Will probably not decorate outside this year. That’s dh’s job, and he will be really busy these next couple of weeks. We also might have part of the yard dug up for the water line replacement.

I took a nice nap this afternoon, so I may be up for awhile.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you got to sleep not too late Charade.  Unlike little one who just went to bed about 1/2 hour ago.  I expect older one to be up in about 1/2 hour.  Then there’s me.  Awake and can’t go back to sleep.  Thus, got that tea pot on the stove, and ready for some tea.  House does not feel cool, but a relaxing start with tea.  Yesss.  



Saturday morning homies. Yay! First one in December. Woot! And yep, where I am, that means sunrise is at 7:06 am. And so I get to see outside a very dark sky, letting rain fall. Good thing we are high enough above freezing, while still in the 30’s, that it’s just a cold rain. And weather guy just said the rain should end before sunrise. Then that cloud filled sky most of the day. Not a shabby 50 degrees high either.

And so plans? Um, did some grocery shopping at two places yesterday. Think I picked up eggs? Guess I will go out for picking up eggs. Other than that? Probably going to meet up with my sister, as DH borrowed something of hers, and I’ll return it. Oh, and a relaxing time should be most of the day. Perfect Saturday plans, yep.

Hope homies have a super happy Saturday, with the relaxing part being most of the homies’ Saturday.


----------



## Metro West

Hello friends! Wanted to stop in and say hi now that the weekend is here and we can relax.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Hello friends! Wanted to stop in and say hi now that the weekend is here and we can relax.
> 
> View attachment 628123



Morning Todd…….hope you have a lovely weekend ahead and the weather is still fabulous for us…….we gave you a wave as we drove past where your offices are the other day……well, in your general direction lol……  





Late night last night at the Orlando Informer event…….what a wonderful event that is! We rode the Velocicoaster at least 10 times and walked straight on most times, longest we waited other times was around 4 minutes, mainly due to lockers. Being in the parks when it’s so quiet was something special. And only needed to put our hoodies on to ride the Velocicoaster, it was not cold at all. 

And met the lovely @NashvilleTrio there last night too…….it was so nice to meet her and her son and finally put a face to a name…….

No idea what we’re doing today…….will decide later…….

Safe travels today to @keishashadow and @Worfiedoodles

We had such lovely times meeting up with them both…….

Now to decide if I should go back to sleep or get up……hmmm.


----------



## Lynne G

Maybe just relax Schumi. Glad to hear you had a great time last night. Always nice to meet a Dis friend.  

Safe travels Keisha and Worfie. 

My tea was quite lovely. Had a blueberry muffin, as picked up muffins from the bakery yesterday. Older one did leave early, and will be home just after lunch. You know, the time little one may be finally awake enough to be ready to go out.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Morning Todd…….hope you have a lovely weekend ahead and the weather is still fabulous for us…….we gave you a wave as we drove past where your offices are the other day……well, in your general direction lol……
> 
> 
> No idea what we’re doing today…….will decide later…….


  Good morning dear...I thought I felt someone waving the other day. 

I think I'm going to do the auto show at the Convention Center tomorrow. Looks to be a lot of fun.


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds like a fun idea, Metro.  Auto shows are great to see what’s new and concept.

Still quiet house.  More tea.  Ah yes.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Good morning dear...I thought I felt someone waving the other day.
> 
> I think I'm going to do the auto show at the Convention Center tomorrow. Looks to be a lot of fun.



Sounds like fun Todd…….

We’re heading off to New Smyrna Beach for a few hours…weather is glorious again, so plenty of sunscreen for us today again….have a great day


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Sounds like fun Todd…….
> 
> We’re heading off to New Smyrna Beach for a few hours…weather is glorious again, so plenty of sunscreen for us today again….have a great day


 Have a great time...I haven't been to the coast since I moved here.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good evening all.  Hope those under the weather are all improving.  Can only do our best to keep well and sometimes very difficult.

Mac we have got our trees out and decorated this week.  In fact we have brought down all Christmas items from the attic that were ours and Em’s and Kev has put additional racking in the garage so in future we won’t have that task.  The difficulty was my heavy Christmas crockery that I’ve collected over many years - called Christmas Village.  Have 16 place settings from when we were four generations.  

My tree in the lounge is all Disney and I’ve added four new figurines this year so it’s growing!

Em has bought a new pink tree for her room and it’s very pretty but I do like the traditional green.

J has her demoted tree in his room.

The tree in the kitchen/family room is full of children’s craft etc.

Today we had an early birthday party for L who will be eight in two weeks. Em hired a hall and a DJ party guy. He was very good but oh my the noise! Simple party food mostly bought in. So we are all ready for a rest this evening and it will be pizza for a quick meal. 
Tomorrow we are going to a Heritage Steam Railway - it’s employed an outside company who tour the country with a “Polar Express” experience.  Hoping J will not find it too much.  We are taking dressing gowns as requested!

Off to watch Strictly Come Dancing (our version of Dancing with the stars). Up to the quarter finals now and three of the couples are really amazing. I’m particularly fond of the first male couple to ever appear as the “celebrity” is 
a guy I’ve done a couple of baking days with when I did my foodie blog.

Hope you all have a peaceful Saturday evening x


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> Would you believe I have never seen the original? Dh wants to see Afterlife, so I need to watch the original movie first.


The original is pretty good. Some of the effects don't quite hold up, since it is so old, but it's still funny. The new one was just OK.

@schumigirl Hope you are having a great time!!!!


----------



## Metro West

Good evening folks. I hope everyone had a great day! I went to Walmart this morning for my weekly shopping excursion and spent too much again. I did have a great dinner. Thick cut NY Strip with green beans and garlic bread. Now I am full and ready for a nap. 

Have a good evening!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Have a great time...I haven't been to the coast since I moved here.





Metro West said:


> Good evening folks. I hope everyone had a great day! I went to Walmart this morning for my weekly shopping excursion and spent too much again. I did have a great dinner. Thick cut NY Strip with green beans and garlic bread. Now I am full and ready for a nap.
> 
> Have a good evening!



Seriously? New Smyrna Beach is only an hour away……you need to get out there, it is stunningly beautiful.

Like the sound of NY strip, but hold the green beans……food of the devil……lol…..enjoy that nap!


----------



## Lynne G

Steak night, agreed Metro. I cooked chip beef for cheesesteak sandwiches.  Yum.  Nuked broccoli as our side.  Then I decided, needed some ice cream.  It was very tasty, and now under a blanket as the ice cream gave me the chills.  

Quiet night.  And sunset was that winter orange streaked horizon.  Was gorgeous.

Dropped off item to my sister, then we went shopping all afternoon. Picked up some things, but not much. Little one was chuffed to see the Lego items at the Target. Her desk corner in her room now is sporting some Lego decor. 

An early happy birthday to L. Sweet she is turning 8 in two weeks. December baby. All your decorating sounds wonderful, Julie.

Glad Schumi enjoyed her outing today.

That ever so ready for some evening tea drinking. Off to fill the tea pot up.

Hope this finds all the homies enjoying a nice evening too.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Seriously? New Smyrna Beach is only an hour away……you need to get out there, it is stunningly beautiful.
> 
> Like the sound of NY strip, but hold the green beans……food of the devil……lol…..enjoy that nap!


 I just don't really think about the beach that much at all. You don't like green beans? Oh I think they are *lush. *

There are several places along the Gulf coast I want to visit in the spring. 



Lynne G said:


> Steak night, agreed Metro. I cooked chip beef for cheesesteak sandwiches.  Yum.  Nuked broccoli as our side.  Then I decided, needed some ice cream.  It was very tasty, and now under a blanket as the ice cream gave me the chills.


 Yum...cheesesteaks are truly delicious. There is a restaurant down here called Charley's which features cheesesteaks. Their sandwiches and fries are wonderful! I don't care for broccoli so I won't ever fight you for it. 
Actually I don't like most veggies...I only like a handful. I love all fruits though. 

I like ice cream but never think about getting any at the store. Today though I did get a cheesecake with strawberries for Christmas....courtesy of Sara Lee. I can't wait to dig into that!


----------



## Charade67

Quick good evening. I have had a very lazy day. I did absolutely nothing productive. Even took a couple of naps. 




Lynne G said:


> And so plans?


 Dh and I got home from a university hockey game not too long ago. Our school won, 10-0.



Metro West said:


> I think I'm going to do the auto show at the Convention Center tomorrow. Looks to be a lot of fun.


 Hope you have a good time. I went to a car show once, ages ago. I think it was before my daughter was born. 



schumigirl said:


> We’re heading off to New Smyrna Beach for a few hours


 Hope you had a nice time. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Today we had an early birthday party for L who will be eight in two weeks.


 What day? Mine is the 16th. 



Metro West said:


> I just don't really think about the beach that much at all.


 I have never been a beach person. I lived in the Miami/Ft. Lauderdale are for 6 years and I think I only went to the beach twice.

The last of the Chinese lantern pictures.


----------



## macraven

The last of those pictures??

i have quite enjoyed them!


----------



## Lynne G

Very nice pictures, Charade.  Beautiful bright colors.  

Ah the clouds like to disappear in the wee hours, as clear sky with the temp now at freezing.  It’s like a tease.  Will keep those clear skies for sunrise, then a cloud filled Sunday,  

Ah yes, a Sunday is here.  And it’s that once again day to get as much trash into cans, and drag those cans to the curb.  And the day to get ready for work day routines. Alarm set. 

Did buy eggs yesterday, so will be making eggs and bacon.  Also had picked up some sausage, so will cook that for older one if he wants. Maybe little one will take a bite, but I’m not a sausage fan.  As was tired, so I went to bed early, and have no idea when either kid went to bed.  If I’m hungry enough I’ll make the breakfast, and save it for the kids.  

And so our plans.  Not much of anything.  Yay!

Woot! Super Serene Sunday homies.

And a good morning to you too.


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday morning Sans family 







Lynne G said:


> Yay, Robo enjoying her coffee with some fun with little J. Safe travels to visit your dad.



Thanks Lynne. Little J and I had a nice time at the Mall. It was warm out so he did get some play time outside as well.



[I]macraven[/I] said:


> Robbie, besides having relatives in Mt Carmel, also have family in St Johns
> 
> Hope you have a great time visiting with your dad!



Thank you Mac. St John is a nice little community. Not far from Chicago.




Charade67 said:


> Unfortunately this leak is going to cost a small fortune. They are going to have to cut our driveway to get to it.



Sorry to hear that Charade.




Charade67 said:


> I had to look that up. Looks like a cool
> place to visit during the Christmas season.



It is. The store there is beautiful.


Lynne you are up with the chickens this morning. Enjoy your tea.


I woke up really early too. I’am packed for my trip to dads. Will pick up some Starbucks for my sis and I before I leave to pick her up this morning.

Grandson and his girlfriend came for a visit yesterday evening before they went to his high school Christmas dance. We took pictures of them by the Trees.

I finally was able to get granddaughters wedding pictures printed and in an album. The photographer sent them to her and she tried to send them to me and it did not work. So she down loaded them to a flash drive and I was able to get them printed from there.

All the photos the photographer took are in a special wedding album. Then I did another album with their engagement pictures, Bridal Shower pictures and wedding pictures I took. There is room for her to put the wedding reception photos that were taken at the reception by the guests too. They had a photo station at the reception. Guests could take photos and download them to the photo printer and hang the picture up at the reception.

Need to get moving.

Have a wonderful relaxing Sunday everyone.


----------



## Metro West

Charade67 said:


> Hope you have a good time. I went to a car show once, ages ago. I think it was before my daughter was born.
> 
> Hope you had a nice time.


 Thanks.  

The event I'm really waiting for is the 2022 edition of the Mecum auction from Kissimmee next month. I love that auction and have been many times. Of course I can't afford to buy anything except a shirt and maybe a hot dog but I have always been a car guy and love to walk around and see some classics up close and personal. 

Good morning Robo and Lynne...hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Lynne G

Hope good weather for your trip, and enjoy that Starbucks coffee, Robo.  

Yeah, even on my off days, I am up early.

Never been to a car auction, Metro.  But I do see those auctions on tv channels.  I’d not afford any of those cars too.  But I bet it’s neat to see and hear in person.

Yep, tea this morning.  And a nice long, hot shower to feel clean and refreshed. And a very quiet house.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Never been to a car auction, Metro.  But I do see those auctions on tv channels.  I’d not afford any of those cars too.  But I bet it’s neat to see and hear in person.


 Here are a few pictures from past Mecum auctions. They are in tents outside depending on the day they will hit the block. The Bugatti was indoors but the others were outside. You can get in them if you want and get up close and personal.


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning before church. I need to go by Panera first and pick up some bagels. Our class members provide breakfast items each week and this week is our turn.




macraven said:


> The last of those pictures??
> 
> i have quite enjoyed them!


 Thanks Mac. I think they do a lantern festival at Zoo Atlanta if you want to see some in person. 



Robo56 said:


> I woke up really early too. I’am packed for my trip to dads. Will pick up some Starbucks for my sis and I before I leave to pick her up this morning.


 Safe travels and I hope you have a nice visit. 



Metro West said:


> The event I'm really waiting for is the 2022 edition of the Mecum auction from Kissimmee next month. I love that auction and have been many times.


My husband likes watching those auctions on TV. I’m just astounded at what some people are willing to pay for a car.

I just checked our weekly forecast and am not liking the look of Wednesday. Right now it is showing possible snow. Hopefully that will change as the week goes on.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Metro we have a large convention centre in the Midlands Kev and I used to go to the motorcycle show every year when he had a bike.  Glad to say he sold it though he was sad to see it go.  We used to enjoy going to racing events but it just feels our roads are much to congested these days.

Charade L’s is 17th.  I will remember yours now going forwards.  Sorry to hear about the repair and further disturbances to get it sorted.  Hope it can be sorted quickly.

Robo we watched an interesting documentary  about Lake Michigan mostly around the Chicago area last night.  Some bits of Milwaukee which really interests me as my Dad used to regularly travel there with his work.

Wonderful Christmas trip on the Polar Express today.  Couldn’t have been nicer and so well organised.  Singing, dancing, Father Christmas and the conductor even stamped the golden tickets!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Sunday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 628259
> 
> View attachment 628260
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lynne. Little J and I had a nice time at the Mall. It was warm out so he did get some play time outside as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac. St John is a nice little community. Not far from Chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Charade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is. The store there is beautiful.
> 
> 
> Lynne you are up with the chickens this morning. Enjoy your tea.
> 
> 
> I woke up really early too. I’am packed for my trip to dads. Will pick up some Starbucks for my sis and I before I leave to pick her up this morning.
> 
> Grandson and his girlfriend came for a visit yesterday evening before they went to his high school Christmas dance. We took pictures of them by the Trees.
> 
> I finally was able to get granddaughters wedding pictures printed and in an album. The photographer sent them to her and she tried to send them to me and it did not work. So she down loaded them to a flash drive snd I was able to get them printed from there.
> 
> All the photos the photographer took are in a special wedding album. Then I did another album with their engagement pictures, Bridal Shower pictures and wedding pictures I took. There is room for her to put the wedding reception photos that were taken at the reception by the guests too. They had a photo station at the reception. Guests could take photos and download them to the photo printer and hang the picture up at the reception.
> 
> Need to get moving.
> 
> Have a wonderful relaxing Sunday everyone.



Hope you have a lovely visit with your dad Robbie. Glad you managed to get the album sorted, there were some gorgeous pictures from the wedding……and it’s always a wonderful thing to have guests snap pictures too, informal ones can be just as precious.






Metro West said:


> Here are a few pictures from past Mecum auctions. They are in tents outside depending on the day they will hit the block. The Bugatti was indoors but the others were outside. You can get in them if you want and get up close and personal.
> 
> View attachment 628268
> 
> View attachment 628269
> 
> View attachment 628270
> 
> View attachment 628271



We don't go to auctions Todd, but one of the best cars shows we went to was in Long Island where they displayed their classic cars and some amazing and unusual super cars were there too. Loved it. One of my cousins husband is a massive car enthusiast like us, so it was a lot of fun.

Don‘t do it over here as it’s just not the same……hope you had a great day.





Back in the room for an afternoon break before meeting a friend from the hotel in a couple of hours.

It is boiling hot today…….we reached 80f here and it felt warmer ……not too shabby for December! We were baked this morning but didn’t complain as this is one of the reasons we’re here……that sunshine and heat…….

Another change of requirements came into force last night, we now need to do another test before we can leave the USA…….very last minute from our Government, but we’re sorted.

Got our new tests booked in a place close by the hotel, what a carry on!

But, having the best time…….


----------



## Metro West

Charade67 said:


> My husband likes watching those auctions on TV. I’m just astounded at what some people are willing to pay for a car.


 I know it...that Bugatti sold for over $1M dollars plus Mecum charges a 10% Buyer's fee on top of the cost. Unreal!


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## Lynne G

Well hello from this homie’s blast of much warmer weather.  65 the high, with rein coming in the evening.  Weather lady said early evening, like starting around dinner time, as cold weather front will arrive, as will be below freezing when waking up yo say yay, a cold weather time to eat those tacos.  But as having a glorious mostly cloudy Monday, so looking forward to a lunchtime walk with no jacket and shorts.  Yay!  

And so, a marvelous Monday is here. Yeah, that routine early up and moving was kinda like ah, yeah I’m up. But after a quick nice and hot shower and some tea, ah yes, a Monday, and already 6 days into December. Time really does fly. Hehe, older one said his work has yet to play Christmas music for all to hear. Complaining heard about that lack. Otherwise, I like to hear the holiday music in the places I’ve been. Though another hehe, little one said was annoyed they were playing yet another Carey rendition while out in a store yesterday.

And so, not much else to report. Though train ride by Julie and family sounded like a lot of fun. When older one was a tot, we went to a Thomas train ride, as the engine was painted to look like Thomas. He was a train fan when young.

Time for me to find out if the donuts and pastry we bought yesterday are still around. Sounds like a perfect breakfast, right? Yeah, those days of a big, cooked breakfast are for the lazy to get up days.

Good Morning homies. And yay, will be nice to hear where Schumi is doing today, and hope Keisha and Worfie got home safely and will soon say hello, I’ve survived in a SANS post. Hope you both had a fabulous time, and Schumi is having a fabulous time. Woot!!!

Search and more tea in my cup time.  Later homies.  Smile, closer to more holiday fun. 8 days of holiday fun has just finished, so yay, there’s more.


----------



## macraven

I bet the Doughnuts disappeared last night 

who can resist them…


----------



## Charade67

Quick hello before work.



Realfoodfans said:


> Charade L’s is 17th. I will remember yours now going forwards.


 And now I will remember hers. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Wonderful Christmas trip on the Polar Express today. Couldn’t have been nicer and so well organised. Singing, dancing, Father Christmas and the conductor even stamped the golden tickets!


 How cool. 



Metro West said:


> I know it...that Bugatti sold for over $1M dollars plus Mecum charges a 10% Buyer's fee on top of the cost. Unreal!


 That’s insane. I have often said that if I ever came into a lot of money I don’t think  would change my spending habits very much. I would still be very frugal. The one exception is that I want to stay at luxury Disney resort someday. 



Lynne G said:


> Time for me to find out if the donuts and pastry we bought yesterday are still around. Sounds like a perfect breakfast, right? Yeah, those days of a big, cooked breakfast are for the lazy to get up days.


Hope you got some donuts. I just finished a leftover bagel.

Gotta get going. Hope everyone has a nice Monday.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I very chilly hello this Monday morning.  

It's a balmy -25F or -31C here.  Yup...that makes me very happy  as you can imagine.  Oh well, it is supposed to be short lived and warm up to more tolerable levels.  

Had a great weekend in the city with dd and her little family.  Gd can call and say Grammie - so that just made my weekend    We finished up most of our Christmas shopping.

We also watch dh's niece play ringette.  Dh's family had traveled for a tournament over the weekend.  The level of play is nationals - and the highest they can ever reach.  It was great to finally see her play.   Also got to visit bil and sil as well.  We don't get to see them often.  So it's great to get to see them when we do.  

Well, I should shuffle these papers that are sitting on my desk.  There are a few more since I was off Friday.  It will take me a day to catch up - which is alright.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## Metro West

Charade67 said:


> That’s insane. I have often said that if I ever came into a lot of money I don’t think  would change my spending habits very much. I would still be very frugal. The one exception is that I want to stay at luxury Disney resort someday.


 I guess that just shows some people have more money than sense.


----------



## Lynne G

Pumpkin, that IS cold.  How nice to be able to enjoy those family visits, and very cute for grand little one calling for grammie.  

Well lunchtime walk was warm enough, but that wind. Oh my! Gusts that were like woah. But yay. Sunglasses were needed. Though came in and changed to pants. Was a bit too cool feeling after that very windy walk.

Yeah, if I had that kind of money, would not spend that amount on a car. But there is definitely some that can, and obviously do.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, if I had that kind of money, would not spend that amount on a car. But there is definitely some that can, and obviously do.


 Makes me wonder where that money came from? 

I love walking in a breeze...always have. I'm odd I know.


----------



## NashvilleTrio

schumigirl said:


> And met the lovely @NashvilleTrio there last night too…….it was so nice to meet her and her son and finally put a face to a name…….



That was such a fun event!  And it was so cool that you guys actually sat at the table right next to us!  I have to admit, I was a bit "star struck" - LOL!  It's not often that you see someone you know at the parks out of the blue like that. 

My husband was with us too, but he had gone over to Marvel Island to get something else to eat.   It was great to meet you and Tom!   -Melissa


----------



## Lynne G

Metro West said:


> Makes me wonder where that money came from?
> 
> I love walking in a breeze...always have. I'm odd I know.



Think a bit more than a breeze, some of the wind was 45 mph.  When it’s too warm, I agree, a breeze is so nice.


----------



## schumigirl

NashvilleTrio said:


> That was such a fun event!  And it was so cool that you guys actually sat at the table right next to us!  I have to admit, I was a bit "star struck" - LOL!  It's not often that you see someone you know at the parks out of the blue like that.
> 
> My husband was with us too, but he had gone over to Marvel Island to get something else to eat.   It was great to meet you and Tom!   -Melissa



lol…..that made me laugh……it was so lovely to meet you and sorry we missed your husband. Maybe next time……  





Guess we are in the more money than sense brigade …….we would have a fleet of super cars. Each to their own with hobbies. When we bought the Porsche, not a supercar, but still fabulous we had folks say what are you buying that for, you’ll lose a fortune in it…….er, who asked you how we can spend our money was our response. We love flashy cars and enjoy them when we can. Life is short, being frugal or cheap is not a way I want to live my life.

Same with travel, Janet and I were talking about miserable folks who ask why we come to Orlando so often……..mind your own beeswax is the answer.




Todd I was talking to a barman who enjoys those auctions too. He was there at the Convention Centre this past weekend too. Maybe next time we’ll manage a visit there together and catch up properly 




Hotter than Hades here today, but gorgeous……well into the 80’s according to lady at the pool as we came back through.

Parks are busy but manageable right now. Velocicoaster was showing 45 minutes, we were in the coaster within 15 minutes, straight back in and it was showing 25 minutes, just over 5 minutes till we were on. The lockers seem to take up most time.

Amazing coaster……by far the best they have ever produced. 


Met Erica yesterday, I forget your full username on here Erica, but it was lovely meeting you both twice yesterday…….give us a post if you’re reading, or maybe we’ll run into you again tonight.

And Sam and Bill…..yes, I lost the napkin with the email……give us a pm if you‘re around.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Guess we are in the more money than sense brigade …….we would have a fleet of super cars. Each to their own with hobbies. When we bought the Porsche, not a supercar, but still fabulous we had folks say what are you buying that for, you’ll lose a fortune in it…….er, who asked you how we can spend our money was our response. We love flashy cars and enjoy them when we can. Life is short, being frugal or cheap is not a way I want to live my life.
> 
> Todd I was talking to a barman who enjoys those auctions too. He was there at the Convention Centre this past weekend too. Maybe next time we’ll manage a visit there together and catch up properly


 Very good...there were a lot of people there but it was fun.

Yes...we will plan something for your next trip and have a nice dinner or some time at the parks. 



Lynne G said:


> Think a bit more than a breeze, some of the wind was 45 mph.  When it’s too warm, I agree, a breeze is so nice.


 Yes indeed!


----------



## Charade67

Looks like this is going to be a rollercoaster weather week. Today it was in the high 60's, Wednesday we might get snow, Saturday is supposed to be 70 and rainy.



Lynne G said:


> Well lunchtime walk was warm enough, but that wind.


 Same here. The wind was really crazy when I got home from work, but it seems to have settled down now. 



Metro West said:


> Makes me wonder where that money came from?


Funny you should ask that. One of my boss' former clients came back to see her today.  Both of her parents recently died and she has inherited a fortune. She is is now completely overwhelmed with her newfound wealth. 

Well, dh is at a drama rehearsal, so it's just me and the cat tonight. I don't cook when it is just me, but I don't feel like going about. I guess I will find something I can throw together with minimal effort.


----------



## Lynne G

Pasta.  That’s what we had Charade.  Fresh cheese tortellini, took 4 1/2 minutes to cook after getting water to boil.  20 ounce bag, and everyone wanted more.  

Oh my, that loud rain banging against the house with the wind blowing it so. Well it did say we could see rain, around a half an inch before it moves out. I’m guess that was most of that rain total expected. Ooh hear sirens now. Thinking with that blowing hard downpour something happened.

And so, a quiet night, with not much of interest to watch. Oh well, an early bedtime for me tonight.

Yay, live reporting from Schumi.  Glad to hear weather has been so nice,  and enjoying meeting up with friends.  And coaster Dino hunting. Yay.  If you are around Sunday, may see little one and I.


----------



## macraven

I’m late in posting here today and now most are in bed

Lynne, you are leaving soon for Orlando and know you and your daughter will have a great time !
Hope low crowds for you!

Charade, will your house updates be done by Christmas?

Everyone have their trees put up now?
Mine is still in the upstairs closet … but aim to get it brought downstairs before this weekend.
and hit Walgreens to buy cards for my sons.

Will take care of that tomorrow.


Sweet dreams homies!


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Mac, I’m hoping low crowds too.  And as warm and beautiful as been lately. 

Another just clear enough skies after that rain, and goodbye to that warm air. At least it’s above freezing by 2 degrees. Then after that oh so pretty sunrise in the clear skies, we will have that mostly cloudy day. And since that rain was because a cold front has arrived. And that means we will have highs like 41 today, 40 tomorrow, and 39 on Thursday. Rainy start to the wahoo it’s Friday, and that rain could be snow or a mix before just rain, all eyes to be on how long this cold weather front moves out. But at least no more rain for the next couple of days. Though a cloud filled week we are having.

Oh and yay!


Yep, the day Mac could be going to Taco Bell for dinner.  Hope it’s open for you soon, as can enjoy a taco  there. 

So homies, a taco Tuesday is here. Yay, as the day for tacos. Yep.

But for us, not sure. Maybe beef tacos or will be more like Chinese. Did pick up steak the other day, so thinking maybe be our dinner choice. If we do go to our Taco Bell, it’s because we are out and about near it. Which the closest one is not that close. And even though that one does have its indoor open, we will still go through the drive thru and eat in the car. Would be too cold to eat outside on their outdoor tables.

But as still that week day routine, meaning tea and other screen doing.  And so, wishing all the homies to have a terrific Tuesday.  Eat a taco, it’s the day of the week for it.


----------



## Metro West

Charade67 said:


> Looks like this is going to be a rollercoaster weather week. Today it was in the high 60's, Wednesday we might get snow, Saturday is supposed to be 70 and rainy.


 That sounds like the Virginia weather I remember...kind of the same thing here. No snow though. 

How is everyone doing this morning? I know its Taco Tuesday but I'm all about pasta...I could eat pasta everyday. Of course I would be as big as a hippo but you take the good with the bad. 

Have a good day!


----------



## macraven

Charade… wet and 70’s for us also later this week


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally getting a chance to stop in!

Slowly warming up to tolerable levels lol...so I'm a happier gal today.  I glanced at the weather in Orlando...oh my...it's a beautiful day there!  Working a shift tonight at TJX - HomeSense.  I have decided to give my notice.  I am feeling burnt out, and need to take some time for me to recharge again.  Maybe I'll go back-  maybe not.  It has been fun, but my bucket of caring is running on fumes.  



Robo56 said:


> Grandson and his girlfriend came for a visit yesterday evening before they went to his high school Christmas dance. We took pictures of them by the Trees.
> 
> I finally was able to get granddaughters wedding pictures printed and in an album. The photographer sent them to her and she tried to send them to me and it did not work. So she down loaded them to a flash drive snd I was able to get them printed from there.


It is great to you get see and do so much with and for your grandchildren!!!!  They will have so many special memories of things you do / with them.  


Realfoodfans said:


> Wonderful Christmas trip on the Polar Express today. Couldn’t have been nicer and so well organised. Singing, dancing, Father Christmas and the conductor even stamped the golden tickets!


OH MY   The Polar Express is a family favorite movie that is always watched during the season.  What an amazing experience that would be!!!!


Lynne G said:


> If you are around Sunday, may see little one and I.


Enjoy your park time!!!  My coundown is at 72 days until we land in Orlando!


Metro West said:


> How is everyone doing this morning? I know its Taco Tuesday but I'm all about pasta...I could eat pasta everyday. Of course I would be as big as a hippo but you take the good with the bad.


I'm with you!!!!  I am definitely a carboholic.  I love pasta!!!!!  Our meal tonight is butter chicken.  Since I'm working, the boys/dh can whip that up pretty easy with minimal effort.  

Dh and the boys are heading out tonight to pick up a christmas tree.  We always have a real tree..  It was something that dh's family always did - so we have carried that tradition on in our home.  They have picked out some amazing trees the past few years.  Hopefully this year will be the same!  

Well, I should get shuffling more papers.  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!!


----------



## Metro West

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm with you!!!!  I am definitely a carboholic.  I love pasta!!!!!  Our meal tonight is butter chicken.  Since I'm working, the boys/dh can whip that up pretty easy with minimal effort.
> 
> Dh and the boys are heading out tonight to pick up a Christmas tree.  We always have a real tree..  It was something that dh's family always did - so we have carried that tradition on in our home.  They have picked out some amazing trees the past few years.  Hopefully this year will be the same!


Butter chicken sounds good...not sure if I ever had it though. I love real Christmas trees...we had one every year when I was a kid. Now artificial is easier to deal with.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay for Pumpkin, a countdown and a tree.  

Not a fan of butter chicken, as while I don’t mind tomato taste, like chicken parmigiana, I’m no fan of anything that has curry in it.

Still thinking steak tonight, as air fried chicken tenders for lunch, with some tater tots. Was a little one and me lunch.

5 more sleeps. Little one’s gift.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Metro West said:


> Now artificial is easier to deal with.


 Yes....yes they are   We have gotten pretty good at keeping the mess and needles to a minimum.  We have our tree close to our front door ( in the living room) and I always buy a very specific large garbage bag type bag that I put down and we put the stand on top of the bag.There is a hole in the bottom so that it goes around our stand ( sometimes i have to cut it a little bigger ).  When we are ready to take the tree out to the curb, I just pull it up the tree and tie it off at the top...then we take it out of the stand, and take it out the front door.   Very little mess this way.  We have a few other tips and tricks to keep the tree from drying out too much, so that helps as well.  

But they are still messy!!!!


----------



## Metro West

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Yes....yes they are   We have gotten pretty good at keeping the mess and needles to a minimum.  We have our tree close to our front door ( in the living room) and I always buy a very specific large garbage bag type bag that I put down and we put the stand on top of the bag. There is a hole in the bottom so that it goes around our stand ( sometimes i have to cut it a little bigger ).  When we are ready to take the tree out to the curb, I just pull it up the tree and tie it off at the top...then we take it out of the stand, and take it out the front door.   Very little mess this way.  We have a few other tips and tricks to keep the tree from drying out too much, so that helps as well.
> 
> But they are still messy!!!!


 The funny thing about a real tree when we were kids was...my brother would get emotionally attached to it and would cry when we had to throw it out. My parents finally decided to switch to an artificial tree so he could see it every year.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  All that talk of trees, enjoying holiday times this month.  And so nice many in the neighborhood have outdoor lights.  While camel has not decided to come in lights where I am, and hehe, was seen fleeing from a live nativity showing, he’s here today in lights to say yay, it’s a hump of a day, that Friday and weekend is ever that much closer now.



So homies, as we are in the middle of our week, hope this finds you having that wonderful Wednesday today.

Weather report: colder day then yesterday, and staying in the 30’s as our high temp, with some happily seeing snow flurries. Yeah, hello winter, knocking on our door. 

Routine week day has already commenced for me.  Lots of tea drinking expected, and older one brought home some apple pastry things when he came home from work yesterday, so hoping left over, so I can enjoy one with my tea.  Perfect quick breakfast meal.  

Good Morning homies.  

23 days remain in 2021.   Nah,

 —- later, I’m ready for more tea.  Ahhhhh.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all...from a foggy Orlando...although most of it is gone now. It felt like a horror movie driving in this morning in all that. 

Another exciting Wednesday...I'm sitting here eating Fritos so I may not have any lunch today. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day and Carole and Tom have a safe trip home.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> That sounds like the Virginia weather I remember...kind of the same thing here. No snow though.
> 
> How is everyone doing this morning? I know its Taco Tuesday but I'm all about pasta...I could eat pasta everyday. Of course I would be as big as a hippo but you take the good with the bad.
> 
> Have a good day!



Now pasta is one of my least favourite foods…..very rarely do we ever eat it. Same with baked potatoes……bleurgh……I never feel its real cooking unless pasta is made from scratch. Heck I even saw someone mention frozen pasta recently……sorry, shouldn‘t be a thing!! Funny, I never knew you liked pasta so much in all the years we’ve known you……




macraven said:


> Charade… wet and 70’s for us also later this week



Oh it won’t stay long for you, you have amazing weather. The amount of folks we’ve spoken to this week who spoke so fondly of Georgia and the weather has been surprising. You definitely win the best weather award…..




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally getting a chance to stop in!
> 
> Slowly warming up to tolerable levels lol...so I'm a happier gal today.  I glanced at the weather in Orlando...oh my...it's a beautiful day there!  Working a shift tonight at TJX - HomeSense.  I have decided to give my notice.  I am feeling burnt out, and need to take some time for me to recharge again.  Maybe I'll go back-  maybe not.  It has been fun, but my bucket of caring is running on fumes.
> 
> Dh and the boys are heading out tonight to pick up a christmas tree.  We always have a real tree..  It was something that dh's family always did - so we have carried that tradition on in our home.  They have picked out some amazing trees the past few years.  Hopefully this year will be the same!
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!!



Sounds like you made the right choice handing in your notice pumpkin. A good break will do you the world of good. Work isn’t everything for sure.

We love our real tree. We have 5 trees usually, but this year we only set up 2 before we left, and will do the real one this weekend if we’ve recovered.

And your countdown!! Not long at all till you get back to Orlando……I’m happy to read that, it’s been a long haul!!





Metro West said:


> The funny thing about a real tree when we were kids was...my brother would get emotionally attached to it and would cry when we had to throw it out. My parents finally decided to switch to an artificial tree so he could see it every year.



lol…….that’s so funny! One of my nephews cried when they got rid of things he loved……one weirdly was an electric wok my sister had…….he wailed he loved that wok! He was only about 5 though. Kids are funny.

Thanks Todd, we will…….





And leaving day has come around! 2 weeks is nowhere near long enough, especially after such a long break.

But, the weather has been gorgeous, definitely the best December weather in our 4 trips this time of year. Sunshine all day every day and this last week, it’s still been warm most nights too. Never put a jacket or cardigan on once. It’s been foggy early doors last few mornings, but soon clears with the sunshine.

Got our Covid test yesterday and thankfully negative, then a whole load of paperwork to do online to be able to return home, but it’s all done now……hopefully.

Got later checkout again as our flight doesn’t leave till 8pm tonight. But, going to catch up with some hotel friends today.

Sorry I missed a few pm’s but I didn’t check in here very often while we’re away……I will get to them 

And a new countdown will begin tomorrow once we’re home……

It’ll only be 144 days till we’re back in May…….


----------



## soniam

Hope everyone is doing well.

Safe travels home, @schumigirl.

@Pumpkin1172 Definitely take a break. The holidays can burn you out enough without work too.

Haven't gotten holiday decorations up yet. They were redoing our landscaping last week after it all died in the February freeze. Took forever, 6 months, to get someone to come out, with everyone in Texas having to replace theirs and plant shortages. DH spent all weekend putting in soaker hoses to water the planting beds instead of having to water the entire lawn all winter. Plus, some of our sprinkler system isn't working. I pulled my back Saturday and my knee is still acting up from our Thanksgiving Orlando trip, so I couldn't help him. Hopefully, this weekend we can get some stuff done indoors and maybe outside. We are getting our booster shots Friday, so we will have to see how we feel after that.

Some good and bad news on the vehicle registration front. I can finally get the new plates for my car and get the car registered again tomorrow. I had to repurchase plates, personalized ones, because they expired after waiting too long to get the car registered. I have to go in person though. I was hoping to get my Vespa safety inspected yesterday and registered tomorrow with the car. However, it won't stay running. Took it to the shop last week and picked up it on Saturday. It ran just fine on the long ride home. Yesterday though, it ran for a bit while it was warming up and then just died. After that, it will only run for less than a minute after starting and dies immediately if I give it any throttle. They put in a new battery, flushed the fuel system, and cleaned the spark plugs. The ignition and starter to seem fine. Maybe there is still crud in the fuel system that is clogging the fuel filter. So frustrating. I am waiting to hear back from them about when I can take it in. I will have to pay for it to be towed again. It wouldn't run last week either before they fixed it and had to be towed.


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels tonight, Schumi.  Time does go fast, and glad to hear all set to return home.  

Oh Son, what a day you are having. I hope your back and knee feel better soon, and ugh with car issues, Hope car gets fixed so can drive without a problem.

Kids want to go to the huge mall to walk around. Yeah, plenty of indoor space to do so. Older one is still begging little one to get moving. I feel his pain. LoL But as we have a before the sunrise flight, she will be up and ready, she’s better be. And begrudgingly, older one has agreed to drive us. I know he’ll go back and sleep. Was already told I have to stock the kitchen before leaving. I’m sure that will not be too hard to do. Saying will be high of around 70 degrees on Saturday.

Crossing fingers and toes, unusually warm at the Dark Side next week.

I do like what Metro is snacking on.  Hehe, spoiling hungry for lunch.


----------



## soniam

@Lynne G Hope you have safe travels and a good trip. Luckily, my back is better; I think I just slept wrong the night before. My knee is getting better everyday, but it is sure taking its sweet time. Luckily, it doesn't hurt all the time, just sometimes when I walk or get up after sitting.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Son.  Glad to hear back feeling better, and knee continues to heal quick.  

Well, since little one did not get moving fast, they went to the medium, kinda sad looking now, mall. But it does have a D&B, so with half off games today, older one agreed. They should have some fun before walking around the two floors of the mall.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick early morning stop in!

My daily weather update.......it's been raining yet again    The mild weather - and Mother Nature can't decide what temps it should be....makes for freezing rain lol.  It wasn't too bad this morning driving to work....but last night coming home it was pouring rain.  It was a slow dicey drive home.  Very icy!!!!!!!!!!!  Slipping around corners and using my definsive driving skills to slide into and onto traffic lol.  

Boys came home with a tree   I didn't know if I should laugh or cry lol. It's got great shape...but it's tiny. One string of lights and 3 balls and it's decorated lol. I might head out and see if there are more anywhere else. Call me difficult 



Metro West said:


> Another exciting Wednesday...I'm sitting here eating Fritos so I may not have any lunch today.


Yum!!!!  I hope you enjoyed them 


schumigirl said:


> It’ll only be 144 days till we’re back in May…….


Yay!!!!  It's great to have a count down again 


soniam said:


> Haven't gotten holiday decorations up yet. They were redoing our landscaping last week after it all died in the February freeze. Took forever, 6 months, to get someone to come out, with everyone in Texas having to replace theirs and plant shortages. DH spent all weekend putting in soaker hoses to water the planting beds instead of having to water the entire lawn all winter. Plus, some of our sprinkler system isn't working. I pulled my back Saturday and my knee is still acting up from our Thanksgiving Orlando trip, so I couldn't help him. Hopefully, this weekend we can get some stuff done indoors and maybe outside. We are getting our booster shots Friday, so we will have to see how we feel after that.


I hope you get your vespa working.  One day I would love to try a ride on one.  I'm sending healing thoughts for your back and knee.  

Well, I should probably start to shuffle some papers.  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Safe travels home, @schumigirl.
> 
> @Pumpkin1172 Definitely take a break. The holidays can burn you out enough without work too.
> 
> Haven't gotten holiday decorations up yet. They were redoing our landscaping last week after it all died in the February freeze. Took forever, 6 months, to get someone to come out, with everyone in Texas having to replace theirs and plant shortages. DH spent all weekend putting in soaker hoses to water the planting beds instead of having to water the entire lawn all winter. Plus, some of our sprinkler system isn't working. I pulled my back Saturday and my knee is still acting up from our Thanksgiving Orlando trip, so I couldn't help him. Hopefully, this weekend we can get some stuff done indoors and maybe outside. We are getting our booster shots Friday, so we will have to see how we feel after that.
> 
> Some good and bad news on the vehicle registration front. I can finally get the new plates for my car and get the car registered again tomorrow. I had to repurchase plates, personalized ones, because they expired after waiting too long to get the car registered. I have to go in person though. I was hoping to get my Vespa safety inspected yesterday and registered tomorrow with the car. However, it won't stay running. Took it to the shop last week and picked up it on Saturday. It ran just fine on the long ride home. Yesterday though, it ran for a bit while it was warming up and then just died. After that, it will only run for less than a minute after starting and dies immediately if I give it any throttle. They put in a new battery, flushed the fuel system, and cleaned the spark plugs. The ignition and starter to seem fine. Maybe there is still crud in the fuel system that is clogging the fuel filter. So frustrating. I am waiting to hear back from them about when I can take it in. I will have to pay for it to be towed again. It wouldn't run last week either before they fixed it and had to be towed.



Thanks soniam……and hope your back and knees improve, can’t be fun. And glad you had such a lovely trip recently.



Lynne G said:


> Safe travels tonight, Schumi.  Time does go fast, and glad to hear all set to return home.
> 
> Oh Son, what a day you are having. I hope your back and knee feel better soon, and ugh with car issues, Hope car gets fixed so can drive without a problem.
> 
> Kids want to go to the huge mall to walk around. Yeah, plenty of indoor space to do so. Older one is still begging little one to get moving. I feel his pain. LoL But as we have a before the sunrise flight, she will be up and ready, she’s better be. And begrudgingly, older one has agreed to drive us. I know he’ll go back and sleep. Was already told I have to stock the kitchen before leaving. I’m sure that will not be too hard to do. Saying will be high of around 70 degrees on Saturday.
> 
> Crossing fingers and toes, unusually warm at the Dark Side next week.
> 
> I do like what Metro is snacking on.  Hehe, spoiling hungry for lunch.



Weather has been absolutely gorgeous here last 2 weeks and certainly not unusual.  It was the same last 3 trips we were here this time we are used to these temps in December. Mid 80’s and high 70’s works for us. Certainly hasn’t been cool at all. 

10 day forecast looks ok.





Can’t believe I miss my cousin who arrives Saturday to stay at RP/PB for 3 weeks, that was bad timing. 

Spent a lovely last morning here, weather is again glorious, and yes Todd the fog this morning and yesterday was creepy. We drove in it yesterday and it wasn’t too bad by then.

Sad to say a few goodbyes today to some long time friends, but we know we’ll see them soon this time.


----------



## Metro West

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Yum!!!!  I hope you enjoyed them


 They were but had to stop...ordered a Cheesesteak from Charley's so I need somewhere to put it.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, that clear sky in the overnight means we are below freezing once again. Wintery mix to be seen today, including a cloudy day after that clear sky staying around until not much after sunrise.  And eek, sunrise is at almost quarter after 7 am.  Means I’m up hours before sunrise. 

And we are at a Thirsty Thursday today.  The day all can throw back some drinks, including Schumi again enjoying a good cup of tea later today.

Schumi Hope your flight has been uneventful, and now on your way home.

Pumpkin, glad to hear weather has been warmer, and yep, don’t blame you for quitting, and taking time for you. 

Metro, good lunch choice. Cheesesteaks are very popular where I am. Hope all is well with you.

Time for more tea. Yep, already. And another day of routine for me, so off to that other screen.

A most terrific Thirsty Thursday homies.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Metro, good lunch choice. Cheesesteaks are very popular where I am. Hope all is well with you.


 Lynne...you are absolutely right and this place has a dynamite sandwich and the fries are to die for! Keep in mind for your next trip down...You will NOT be sorry!

https://www.charleys.com/


----------



## Lynne G

Good idea Metro.  We have that chain in our local malls. If you’re around, we’ll be there in 4 days, if you’d like to say hi to me and little one.  Looking forward to warmer weather, and all the holiday fun at the parks.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Good idea Metro.  We have that chain in our local malls. If you’re around, we’ll be there in 4 days, if you’d like to say hi to me and little one.  Looking forward to warmer weather, and all the holiday fun at the parks.


 I want to stop by one night after work for the parade...let me know when you are here and we'll see if we can plan something.


----------



## Charade67

I just realized I haven’t posted since Monday. I’m now waiting for a Christmas program to start. Both B and Dh are in it.




macraven said:


> Charade, will your house updates be done by Christmas?


 If all goes as planned they should be finished by this Wednesday. 



macraven said:


> Everyone have their trees put up now?


 Just a small tree for us. I didn’t want to put up the big tree if we were going to be redoing the floor. 



Metro West said:


> That sounds like the Virginia weather I remember...kind of the same thing here. No snow though.


 We didn’t get any. Just cold and cloudy Wednesday morning. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I have decided to give my notice. I am feeling burnt out, and need to take some time for me to recharge again.


 Sounds like a good plan. Retail is always a challenge, but worse this time of year. 



Lynne G said:


> Yay! All that talk of trees, enjoying holiday times this month. And so nice many in the neighborhood have outdoor lights. While camel has not decided to come in lights where I am, and hehe, was seen fleeing from a live nativity showing, he’s here today in lights to say yay, it’s a hump of a day, that Friday and weekend is ever that much closer now.


 Nice camel. The church I attended in Ft. Lauderdale used live camels in their Christmas pageant. I might have pictures. 



schumigirl said:


> We love our real tree. We have 5 trees usually, but this year we only set up 2 before we left, and will do the real one this weekend if we’ve recovered.


 I think I have enough ornaments for 5 trees, just not enough space for that many trees. 



soniam said:


> Some good and bad news on the vehicle registration front. I can finally get the new plates for my car and get the car registered again tomorrow.


Great news.

Show is about to start. I didn’t proof read, so I apologize for errors.


----------



## Lynne G

Enjoy your show, Charade.  Nice family is in it.  And yay, for floors to be done soon.  

After dinner, and feel a bit cool, so evening tea for me.

And will send ya a message Metro, as would be nice to meet up for parade viewing this coming week. Sunday, Tues or Wednesday would be good for us. We are coming on Sunday, as always wanted to see Mannheim, particularly, as little one has a seasonal pass, and can come with me to watch this year. And we booked the tour on Monday night, as was only day offered during our short stay.


----------



## macraven

Hope Lynne and metro can meet up.
It’s so nice to put a face with a name after talking to each other on the sans over the years.

Makes us all feel like a family.

Been a long day for me and just reading up on the thread.

December is always a busy time for most.

Has everyone written their letters to Santa on what they want for Christmas?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Hope Lynne and metro can meet up.
> It’s so nice to put a face with a name after talking to each other on the sans over the years.
> 
> Makes us all feel like a family.
> 
> Been a long day for me and just reading up on the thread.
> 
> December is always a busy time for most.
> 
> Has everyone written their letters to Santa on what they want for Christmas?


 

Aren`t families wonderful things at times........

I already got what I wanted for Christmas I guess.....I just wanted our trip to go ahead.......but I`m sure I can think of a few things! 

You have had a long day.......





4am and I`m wide awake....do I win the award for being up the earliest today 

Sleeping beauty is sound asleep, so I thought I`ll come down and potter about for a couple of hours. We have to isolate for another day, so ordered groceries to be delivered this morning and Kyle had a load of fresh stuff ready for us too. Bacon and white bread with huge tomatoes.....that works.


----------



## Lynne G

Bacon? Yum!  Yay!  Means with that breakfast and early rising, Schumi has had her tea too.  Welcome back Schumi.  Looking forward to reading your report.  And yep, you do win the early bird prize. I was up a half hour later.  Though now I will again see your early post when you are much closer to noon.  But as I’m an early bird too, I can still say, good morning to you.  I hope you are negative, and so happy you were able to travel, and now will return in the later Spring.

Mac, hope you are feeling good, and enjoying warmer weather then the Northern homies are having. Cloudy morning, but we are above freezing.

And talk about weather. Weather guy this morning said National Weather Service issued a wind advisory for our area. Yeah, bad hair day alert. Yep, that hair tie and hat will be worn. And most likely a jacket too for my lunchtime walk. 48 the high. But what I’m stoked about, as like Charade, high tomorrow will be 70, or close to it. The fact that it may have some rain falling tomorrow, does not deter the wahoo a warmer day for our Saturday.

But as that weekday routine is today, back to programming.

Oh and:


Hehe, homies Friday is here. And since Jack is too, have that most fabulous Friday. You know that Friday feeling! Haha! Woot! Finally Friday. You know, T minus two more sleeps. Another wahoo!


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday. I have a day with nothing planned. I might wrap some Christmas presents and maybe a trip to the mall. The LL Bean boot mobile is supposed to be visiting today. 

I'm feeling very adult today. I ordered myself some more socks and a sock drawer organizer. Yes, this is the excitement level of my life right now.



macraven said:


> Has everyone written their letters to Santa on what they want for Christmas?


 I just want my house to be finished. Hopefully that will happen next week. 



schumigirl said:


> I already got what I wanted for Christmas I guess.....I just wanted our trip to go ahead.......but I`m sure I can think of a few things!


 I am so glad you were finally able to come back. Maybe we can meet next year.  I am hoping for another September trip.



Lynne G said:


> But what I’m stoked about, as like Charade, high tomorrow will be 70, or close to it. The fact that it may have some rain falling tomorrow, does not deter the wahoo a warmer day for our Saturday.


I like the warm, but not the rain. I am looking ahead to next week. If the forecast holds, it will be nearly 70 for our Busch Gardens Christmastown trip. 

Guess I should get up and do something productive today.


----------



## Metro West

Howdy all! Just saying hello on this wonderful Friday from the office. It' supposed to be 82 today then cool down on Sunday...next week should still be very nice. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, I ordered a new kitchen trash can, Charade.  Last time I washed the crap out of it, does not look clean anymore.  Excited gift, well yeah. My DH and I have never exchanged gifts.

Well, bright enough now, and oh joy, connectivity issues this morning.  You can bet I saved my work as many times as I can.  Tech’s email said known issue, don’t call, but no fixed timeline. Eh, it’s a Friday, guess all are tired of a long feeling week.  That’s maybe because I’m starting next week right..  And yay!  Metro, looks like a perfect weather time for us next week.

Ugh, not even lunchtime yet, and I’m already looking for food. Sigh, way too early breakfast, I guess. Well, my story, and sticking to it. There is more tea to be had though.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Friday morning stop in!!!

TGIF...it felt like a super long week!  I decided to treat the staff with some Tim's this morning.  Placed a mobile order, walked in to pick it up.  Soooooooo much easier to preorder and pay.  If anyone has a Justin Bieber fan -  he teamed up with Tim's and came out with Merchandise...AND a couple of signature mini dounuts.  Everyone comments about 
" Bieb's Balls"  they are actually pretty good. Anyone need some signature merch for a Bieber lover??? I can hook you up 

Not much on the agenda for the weekend.  Tonight we are decorating the Christmas twig we have lol.  Tomorrow is to putter/clean the house and get started on some Xmas baking.  I like to bake and give it away to friends and co-workers as gifts.  

Well, I should shuffle the few papers I have sitting on my desk.  Not much sitting here today...so that will give me time to daydream and look for areas to explore in Orlando.  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Happy Friday. I have a day with nothing planned. I might wrap some Christmas presents and maybe a trip to the mall. The LL Bean boot mobile is supposed to be visiting today.
> 
> I'm feeling very adult today. I ordered myself some more socks and a sock drawer organizer. Yes, this is the excitement level of my life right now.
> 
> I just want my house to be finished. Hopefully that will happen next week.
> 
> I am so glad you were finally able to come back. Maybe we can meet next year.  I am hoping for another September trip.
> 
> 
> I like the warm, but not the rain. I am looking ahead to next week. If the forecast holds, it will be nearly 70 for our Busch Gardens Christmastown trip.
> 
> Guess I should get up and do something productive today.



Hope you get your home finished soon Charade…….it is nice to see everything done. It would be nice to say hello to you in September…..we’re often accused of being anti social as we don’t want to fill our calendar with meets with lots of folks, we do enjoy meeting some folks though…..so pop us in your calendar to say hello when you know your dates as we’ll probably be there most of September unless we change to all of October……still deciding.

Enjoy that sock drawer organiser……yes, I get it! 




Metro West said:


> Howdy all! Just saying hello on this wonderful Friday from the office. It' supposed to be 82 today then cool down on Sunday...next week should still be very nice.
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 629376



I agree Todd…..and we had the most perfect weather for our trip……it really was the nicest Nov/December so far……

Hope you have a great weekend Todd…….





Nah, don’t need an award for being up early, prefer a snuggle to be honest.

Such a busy day……laundry, laundry and more laundry…….and another covid test as per regulations of doing one within 2 days of returning home……crazy!! Got it posted off priority as requested. 

Put our new Christmas decorations from the IOA Christmas store in what is now known as The Universal Tree……most of the decor is all from that store.

Doing takeout tonight again, might do takeout tomorrow night too……will start back proper cooking on Sunday. Wine and Christmas movies tonight…….


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, the joys of return home, are not the most fun having to do laundry and felling jet lag.  Don’t blame ya in the least to not cook at home until Sunday.  And how nice, to have a Universal ornament tree.  Funny, never got an ornament from Universal, but did get one from SW one year.  May took a look into that Universal Christmas store this year.

Pumpkin, nice of you to share. No Timmy’s around where I live, but can now easily get the coffee to brew at home. Have some to use, including bullet coffee little one picked up the other day. Otherwise, we tend to buy only one flavor of Starbucks to use in our coffee maker.

Well lunchtime walk was not as wind blowing as thought, but glad did face jacket, as was close to 50 degrees by the time I returned. And little one made chicken in the air fryer, with some noodles, so I guess we eat our fair amount of pasta meals. Full though, so tea for me. Tomorrow will he errand running and I guess packing. We are thinking of sharing the check in bag, and both will have our backpacks. Not much to pack, given only 4 nights. And a hehe, older one again asked me to stock the kitchen before we leave. Um, make me a list, or at least give me an idea of what you want. Should not be much, as we do have quite the stock since shopping last weekend.

Friday afternoon.  Why yes it is.  Yay!


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> I agree Todd…..and we had the most perfect weather for our trip……it really was the nicest Nov/December so far……
> 
> Hope you have a great weekend Todd…….


 Thank you! Not sure what I'm going to do other than get my hair cut in the morning. Glad you are getting acclimated to your time zone again. I know it's hard. When I went to Maui in 2000 we went the weekend where Daylight Savings started and we lost an hour...on top of the jet lag. Very rough few days.


----------



## Charade67

I am very sad right now. I just learned that Mike Nesmith of The Monkees has died. Micky Dolenz is the last remaining Monkee.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Thank you! Not sure what I'm going to do other than get my hair cut in the morning. Glad you are getting acclimated to your time zone again. I know it's hard. When I went to Maui in 2000 we went the weekend where Daylight Savings started and we lost an hour...on top of the jet lag. Very rough few days.



I can imagine Todd, it is hard going this way. But, on a side note we`d love to visit Hawaii.....Janet is always enticing us with tales of it`s beauty. 




Charade67 said:


> I am very sad right now. I just learned that Mike Nesmith of The Monkees has died. Micky Dolenz is the last remaining Monkee.



I just read that. Tom is a big Monkees fan, I didn`t realise Mickey Dolenz was the last one. 





Just finished some beautiful Thai food. Spicy hot red curry and a few other choice dishes we all enjoyed, and opened a nice bottle of white.....still haven`t decided what movie to watch, this is the start of our Christmas movie season. Christmas lights and candles all around and dim cosy lights.....perfect. 

Bacon for breakfast......yoohooo.....mac......you`ll smell the aroma!! 

Getting tired, so will have to fight dropping off to sleep now till bedtime. Not as easy as it sounds.........that`ll be us for a few days.....


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> I can imagine Todd, it is hard going this way. But, on a side note we`d love to visit Hawaii.....Janet is always enticing us with tales of it`s beauty.


 LOL...I would too. My parents went to Oahu in the 80s and I went to Maui in 2000. My manager at work is from Honolulu but you really need to see the islands if you get a chance. There are spectacular. It was an 11 hour trip from my home town to Dulles to LA to Maui. 

There is never a bad time for bacon!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> LOL...I would too. My parents went to Oahu in the 80s and I went to Maui in 2000. My manager at work is from Honolulu but you really need to see the islands if you get a chance. There are spectacular. It was an 11 hour trip from my home town to Dulles to LA to Maui.
> 
> There is never a bad time for bacon!



I`ve never heard anyone say anything negative about Hawaii, all positive. We`d love to see the many observatories there....stargazing is definitely a deep interest for all of us. It is on the list for sure.....along with many others for sure. Yes, we`d want to do it all.....lol.....

Yes, we`ve done many long haul flights over the years and they do still take an effect, especially travelling East. 

Yup....bacon anytime is good!!


----------



## Charade67

Metro West said:


> It' supposed to be 82 today then cool down on Sunday...next week should still be very nice.


 I really wish I could be there next week.  The weather sounds perfect. 



Lynne G said:


> Hehe, I ordered a new kitchen trash can, Charade.


 Adulting at its finest. I was happy when we got our stainless steel can with soft close lid. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> TGIF...it felt like a super long week! I decided to treat the staff with some Tim's this morning. Placed a mobile order, walked in to pick it up. Soooooooo much easier to preorder and pay. If anyone has a Justin Bieber fan - he teamed up with Tim's and came out with Merchandise...AND a couple of signature mini dounuts.


 That seems like an odd pairing and I think they could have found a better name. My husband loves Tim’s coffee. Sue brought me some when we met in October. 



schumigirl said:


> we’re often accused of being anti social as we don’t want to fill our calendar with meets with lots of folks, we do enjoy meeting some folks though…..so pop us in your calendar to say hello when you know your dates as we’ll probably be there most of September unless we change to all of October…


 We can plan a brief meetup once you have your plans set. I’m fairly flexible for when I can go. The only day that’s bad for me is September 30. 



schumigirl said:


> I just read that. Tom is a big Monkees fan, I didn`t realise Mickey Dolenz was the last one.


The TV show inadvertently predicted this. I. One episode Davy and Peter are missing. Micky tells Mike that if he (Mike) we’re to disappear then Mickey would be a solo. The Micky starts singing the theme song as a solo  - Here I come, walking down the street. I get the funniest looks from……

A little creepy.

In happier news - the flooring is here!!!



Its all in B’s room right now.

Well, I am stuck in my recliner for awhile. Caspian has curled up in my lap and gone to sleep. He never sits in my lap.


----------



## soniam

@Charade67 Yeah for flooring!! It's the little things in life that make us the happiest  

Got one car plated and registered yesterday!! Scooter is back in the shop. Needs a fuel pump. Should have ridden it or added fuel stabilizer. Oh well.

Got my booster today and soothed myself with an eggnog shake at our local fast food burger place. Hopefully it doesn't hit too hard.

Going to do our Trail of Lights tonight in the big park in town where they host ACL Fest. It's a drive-thru again this year. Thought about bringing hot coco for the car, but it's in the 80s. The xmas train continues this weekend. I will pick up our gingerbread house kit from the children's museum, and we will decorate it at home. Hopefully we will get some xmas movies/shows watched, decorate, and build our Lego xmas sets.


----------



## Charade67

Woke up 2 hours before my alarm and can’t blame the cat this time. I wanted to sleep in, but have someone coming to replace my water line at 7:30.




soniam said:


> Got my booster today and soothed myself with an eggnog shake at our local fast food burger place. Hopefully it doesn't hit too hard.


 I need to schedule my booster soon. Dh loves eggnog. I’m not a fan. I just bought him a pint of eggnog ice cream from our favorite shop. 



soniam said:


> Going to do our Trail of Lights tonight in the big park in town where they host ACL Fest. It's a drive-thru again this year.


I wish we had something like that here. I miss the huge light displays. We used to go to one in Charleston, SC when my MIL lived there.

 Going to try to get in a little more sleep before I really have to get up for the day.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I really wish I could be there next week.  The weather sounds perfect.
> 
> Adulting at its finest. I was happy when we got our stainless steel can with soft close lid.
> 
> That seems like an odd pairing and I think they could have found a better name. My husband loves Tim’s coffee. Sue brought me some when we met in October.
> 
> We can plan a brief meetup once you have your plans set. I’m fairly flexible for when I can go. The only day that’s bad for me is September 30.
> 
> 
> The TV show inadvertently predicted this. I. One episode Davy and Peter are missing. Micky tells Mike that if he (Mike) we’re to disappear then Mickey would be a solo. The Micky starts singing the theme song as a solo  - Here I come, walking down the street. I get the funniest looks from……
> 
> A little creepy.
> 
> In happier news - the flooring is here!!!
> 
> View attachment 629461
> 
> Its all in B’s room right now.
> 
> Well, I am stuck in my recliner for awhile. Caspian has curled up in my lap and gone to sleep. He never sits in my lap.



It`s funny how subliminal predictions come true at times. 

Yes, would be lovely to say hello next year, we`ll get something organised if we stick to September. Hope the flooring goes well. 

























​Saturday comes around so quickly......of course just another day not at the office for some of us.....still love the weekend though.

In isolation till we get the results back of the covid PCR test we took yesterday, Tom popped out to post it though, well, you have to. Hoping to get the results today or tomorrow. Monday we have our Covid boosters to get in the morning, and a charity event in the afternoon for the homeless and then our village is having a little outdoor candlelight Carol service in the evening, weather permitting, if it`s raining it`ll be inside the church. 

Woke up early again this morning, so decided to get up and do all the little jobs like cleaning out some of the kitchen cabinets and so forth.......finished laundry, washed the floors in rooms that have wood or flagstone floors and then it was still only around 9am. I`ll flag this afternoon sometime I`m sure. 

Decided to have takeout tonight again, Chinese I think.....just Tom and I so we may choose a few dishes and just make a little buffet out of our evening, then our usual December Christmas movie run began last night with Trading Places.....might watch The Grinch. Yep, every December it`s tradition to watch the same old movies....maybe 12 of them....always ending with White Christmas and Alastair Sim A Christamas Carol on Christmas Eve....only this year we`ll be travelling up to Scotland that day, again weather permitting so we`ll have to fit them in before. 

Time to go iron......yep, someone who still irons.......


----------



## Lynne G

Good morning Schumi, and Charade.  

Hope the water line gets fixed quick Charade, as I guess nice for them to be early. And good it’s going to be the warmest day we have had in a while.

Hope those house chores include some tea drinking, Schumi. Our little town had the lighting up and caroling was had last weekend. I hope the weather holds, as sounds like a nice night.  And we had Chinese last night.  It was a little one and me dinner.  As neither one of us could decide what to make for dinner.  Had a mini buffet of it too, as older one usually is hungry when returning from his late night work.  And all of us do not mind eating leftover Chinese food.

And I have no reason to be up early, just after being up early most of my life, I rarely sleep late. But yay, as tomorrow I will be moving faster, then this morning. Nothing like enjoying some park time from a flight that leaves before sunrise. Did book Mythos for an early lunch. So today, will soon know boarding number, and made a list of all have to do, as will pack late tonight, and put that last to take after I clean up. I like to take my own soap and shampoo. 

And that’s our Saturday plans. Not much different than our usual Saturday plans, which are a more lazy type of day.  Will be out early though. Gas station opens at 7 am on Saturday, as want to fill up tank. While airport is not that far away, best to always have a more full tank, in case delay somewhere. Plus, I do have to go places today, so best to get the tank full first.  But as every morning I usually start, yep.  That tea pot has already sounded it’s ready, and I’ve been sipping my tea.  Quiet enough house, as I have no idea when kids went to bed, and DH has just left to go over his mum’s, as her birthday today.  

Super sized, super stupendous Saturday homies.

And yay, Metro’s posts in the picture thread making me excited to see the holiday parade again. Will be nice if we can meet up to watch with us.


----------



## macraven

Have safe travels and loads of fun tomorrow at the Darkside Lynne!


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> ​



i was bummed that we skipped the Lambda variant. I was going to call it Loki  

@Lynne G Have a great trip!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Had a mini buffet of it too, as older one usually is hungry when returning from his late night work.  And all of us do not mind eating leftover Chinese food.



What a coincidence. 

Except, we never do leftovers, just not something we enjoy. 




macraven said:


> Have safe travels and loads of fun tomorrow at the Darkside Lynne!





Been quiet on here........ Thank goodness for email!!





Full to bursting with our food.  

Everything was hot and spicy and very tasty, put quite a lot in the trash as we were just too full to eat it all. But, what we had was gorgeous. 

Watched The Grinch, such a good movie perfect Saturday night. 

Plan to sleep late tomorrow and if we get our negative results back, will head out to do some grocery shopping, but not much else. Quite busy all week so a day of chilling out again as we still seem to be recovering from jetlag. Lazy Sunday works for my husband and I. 

It is so cold here.....won`t win any competitions with how cold it is........but cold enough for us. 

Last glass of red for the night coming up......


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> i was bummed that we skipped the Lambda variant. I was going to call it Loki



Like it........ 












​

Certainly feels like this in the UK now........


----------



## Lynne G

To all those in those tornado areas, I hope all are safe, including MonyK.  Prayers for those we lost in those storms.  Way too many after 0.  60 so far.  Very sad.

Thanks Mac.  Will be enjoying that nicer weather soon enough.  Guess I’d better pack soon.  Did get luggage out of closet a few minutes ago.  

Quiet enough night, alarm set, as giving time to get through security.  I have pre check, but little one does not. Here’s hoping quick lines for both of us going and coming back.


----------



## Charade67

My new water line has been installed. Yay! There goes money that could have been spent on something fun. Boo! Thankfully the rain held off long enough for the guys to complete the job. 

I haven't done anything productive today. I was going to pick up a few needed items from Walmart, but didn't want to go out in the rain. It can wait until tomorrow. 




schumigirl said:


> It`s funny how subliminal predictions come true at times.


 The movie Back to the Future almost predicted the Chicago Cubs winning the World Series. It was only off by one year. 



schumigirl said:


> Decided to have takeout tonight again, Chinese I think..





Lynne G said:


> nd we had Chinese last night.


I had Chinese last night too. I was feeling a little lazy, so I paid a little extra to have Door Dash deliver. 



soniam said:


> i was bummed that we skipped the Lambda variant. I was going to call it Loki


Seems appropriate. 

I am home alone again tonight. DH has one more performance of the Christmas program tomorrow and then life returns to normal. On Monday B will finish exams and then come home for Winter break.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay mobile check in!  Hopefully means no line, and room ready when we arrive.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Yay mobile check in!  Hopefully means no line, and room ready when we arrive.


That would be sweet!
Gives you more park time not having to stand in a check in line 

Hope a short wait for your room to be available.


----------



## Robo56

Good Saturday evening Sans family.





Metro West said:


> Good morning Robo and Lynne...hope everyone has a great day!



Good evening Metro and everyone.




Metro West said:


> Here are a few pictures from past Mecum auctions. They are in tents outside depending on the day they will hit the block. The Bugatti was indoors but the others were outside. You can get in them if you want and get up close and personal.



It that the same auction that used to be on TV. If it is I think I remember they moved around to different states. Hubby used to like watching that.




Charade67 said:


> Safe travels and I hope you have a nice visit.



Thank you Charade we had a nice visit.




Metro West said:


> Here are a few pictures from past Mecum auctions. They are in tents outside depending on the day they will hit the block. The Bugatti was indoors but the others were outside. You can get in them if you want and get up close and personal.



They have some nice cars in the auction. 




Realfoodfans said:


> Wonderful Christmas trip on the Polar Express today. Couldn’t have been nicer and so well organised. Singing, dancing, Father Christmas and the conductor even stamped the golden tickets!



Sounds like a fun time.

There is a Polar Express event in French Lick Indiana. The tickets sell out as soon as they are posted.



schumigirl said:


> Hope you have a lovely visit with your dad Robbie. Glad you managed to get the album sorted, there were some gorgeous pictures from the wedding……and it’s always a wonderful thing to have guests snap pictures too, informal ones can be just as precious.



I had a nice visit Carole. We enjoyed spending time with our dad.

The photographer photos are really nice. I think they will be happy with their photo books.

So glad to hear you and Tom had a nice vacation and a safe trip home. Looking forward to your trip report and pictures.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Our meal tonight is butter chicken. Since I'm working, the boys/dh can whip that up pretty easy with minimal effort.



I make chicken Makhani every once and while. I serve it with jasmine rice. It’s yummy.

Sounds like your fellas are pretty good in the kitchen.



We had a nice visit with Dad. We did a little shopping and stopped by the Albanese Candy Factory.


Our son contacted us last night letting us know that a tornado was passing through Kentucky were our daughter and grandchildren live. A late night last night. A lot of prayers.

The devastation is horrible. It pretty much obliterated the town of Mayfield.

Our daughter and grandchildren are safe. They are without power and homes that are near them have been severely damaged. The tornado passed close to the area were our granddaughter lives.  Whole small towns have been wiped away.

These are small communities were everyone knows each other.

I spoke to grandson today and he said that he has friends whose parents and grandparents homes were totally lost near Benton.

This tornado started in Arkansas and they think it was on the ground for over 200 miles passing through Tennessee, Kentucky, Illinois.

My dad has family in Fordsville and Hartford. It hit this area too. He was able to contact his cousin in Hartford. They have no power and there is tornado debris everywhere. Their home is intact. He has not been able to get a hold of his cousin in Fordsville.

When my dad was visiting a few weeks ago went down to Kentucky visiting. Fordsville, Dundee, Beaver Dam and Hartford are small little Kentucky towns that look like they have been lost in time. It’s so sad.

Grand Rivers is a quaint little town on Kentucky Lake were we kept our sailboat for many years.

I’am so thankful our daughter and grandchildren are safe.

We are so sorry for those who have lost loved ones and lost their homes.

These are really beautiful little towns with precious kind people.

Prayers going out to all those folks.


----------



## Robo56

We stopped at the Shrine of Christ’s Passion on the way home Wednesday.


----------



## Robo56

Albanese Candy Factory


----------



## Robo56




----------



## Robo56

Here’s a look inside the factory from inside the candy store.






Gummy Bear wallpaper


----------



## macraven

It was good news to read your family was safe from the tornado’s!!


----------



## Lynne G

Such great pictures, Robo.  I am very glad to hear all family safe.  Scary that line of storms.  Nice to hear visit with your dad went well.  

Almost bedtime for me.  Bag mostly packed. Anything I forgot I can always find down there.


----------



## Lynne G

Do you believe someone broke into older one’s car.  Scratched all sling then broke the back door window.  The only thing we think they took was a large package of toilet tissue paper and a Lego set my kids had just bought for my present.  Thank goodness little one who’s room faces the street, was already up, as she needed to finish packing.  Saw them do it, and told me, who was in the shower.  Police came, filed report.  But now older one has to deal with it  on his day off.  And DH was at his mom’s house, as stated over to make her breakfast.  

Upset to say the least.  But no traffic, 20 or so minutes thru security and waiting with lots of homies around.


----------



## schumigirl

Lovely pictures Robbie, glad you had a nice visit with dad. 

It was dreadful to see the tornado devastation, I`m glad your family weren`t affected although always sad to hear of anyone being affected. 


LG, sucks for your son but least he wasn`t in car at time and not hurt. Safe flight. 


























​Still waiting for test results to come through, ridiculous length of time to wait.......but we won`t go out as per the rules till we get our results. 

Cooked beef in ale overnight, so that`s dinner tonight with mash, roasted carrots and parsnips too. Gorgeous winter warming dish. 

Trying to start uploading pictures today, but with other things going on it might take some time, apparently we took over 5,000 pictures, not as many as we usually take, but plenty. 

Making shrimp salad for lunch and going to wrap some presents after that too and I have a few emails to write that`ll take some time. 

Surprisingly temperate today.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Do you believe someone broke into older one’s car.  Scratched all sling then broke the back door window.  The only thing we think they took was a large package of toilet tissue paper and a Lego set my kids had just bought for my present.  Thank goodness little one who’s room faces the street, was already up, as she needed to finish packing.  Saw them do it, and told me, who was in the shower.  Police came, filed report.  But now older one has to deal with it  on his day off.  And DH was at his mom’s house, as stated over to make her breakfast.
> 
> Upset to say the least.  But no traffic, 20 or so minutes thru security and waiting with lots of homies around.


That is just awful !
Did little one take pictures while it happened?

what a way to start your and little ones trip!

One good thing is you got to the airport and wil be at the park very soon

Have a great trip and park time!


----------



## macraven

Schumi 
I’ll be over for lunch
Save a plate for me!


----------



## Lynne G

45 minutes, late arrival and still looking for our luggage to come out.  And little one had someone one take her ear phone.  Has to get better soon.


----------



## macraven

Hope your luggage comes out soon!
Had that happen with my group last year when one piece of luggage came out one hour after ours 

it was crushed somehow but long wait for paper work for airline to replace it on the spot


----------



## buckeev

HOWDY SANS NERDS!
Hope all is well. Prayers for those affected by the horrible events in the Midwest. So sad. 

Well, It looks like we ARE still doing the Hard Rock Hotel portion of our trip! (Wilderness Lodge got canceled-Bummed.)
Gonna have a good time anyway. Wheels up Tuesday early AM!
Anybody else there? (Lynne G?)

Been a whirlwind month or ten here!


----------



## macraven

Woot for Buckeev his trip is still on!

Safe travels !
Tell Gage I said hi


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Buckeev, yep will be here Tuesday.  Can meet up if want.  Send me a PM as easiest to text me.  Goes to Metro too.  Would be great to meet up with all.


----------



## Lynne G

Very much enjoyed the concert.


----------



## macraven

You got a great shot of the picture and we love it!


----------



## Charade67

I awake too early again,  but can’t blame the cat this time. Something I ate yesterday gave me acid reflux. Not a fun way to wake up.




Robo56 said:


> Our son contacted us last night letting us know that a tornado was passing through Kentucky were our daughter and grandchildren live. A late night last night. A lot of prayers.





Robo56 said:


> Our daughter and grandchildren are safe.


Glad to hear your family is safe. Hope their home didn’t suffer too much damage. 



Robo56 said:


> Albanese Candy Factory


 Great pictures. Looks like a fun place to shop. 



Lynne G said:


> Do you believe someone broke into older one’s car. Scratched all sling then broke the back door window. The only thing we think they took was a large package of toilet tissue paper and a Lego set my kids had just bought for my present. Thank goodness little one who’s room faces the street, was already up, as she needed to finish packing. Saw them do it, and told me, who was in the shower. Police came, filed report. But now older one has to deal with it on his day off. And DH was at his mom’s house, as stated over to make her breakfast.





Lynne G said:


> 45 minutes, late arrival and still looking for our luggage to come out.  And little one had someone one take her ear phone.  Has to get better soon.


 What a horrible way to start your vacation. Hope the week improves for you. 



buckeev said:


> HOWDY SANS NERDS!
> Hope all is well. Prayers for those affected by the horrible events in the Midwest. So sad.
> 
> Well, It looks like we ARE still doing the Hard Rock Hotel portion of our trip! (Wilderness Lodge got canceled-Bummed.)
> Gonna have a good time anyway. Wheels up Tuesday early AM!
> Anybody else there? (Lynne G?)
> 
> Been a whirlwind month or ten here!


Have a great trip. Will you get to visit the mouse at a later date maybe?



Lynne G said:


> Very much enjoyed the concert.
> View attachment 630044


Mannheim Steamroller?

Well, I’m going to try to get a couple more hours of sleep. The floor installers should be here at 8:00.


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> HOWDY SANS NERDS!
> Hope all is well. Prayers for those affected by the horrible events in the Midwest. So sad.
> 
> Well, It looks like we ARE still doing the Hard Rock Hotel portion of our trip! (Wilderness Lodge got canceled-Bummed.)
> Gonna have a good time anyway. Wheels up Tuesday early AM!
> Anybody else there? (Lynne G?)
> 
> Been a whirlwind month or ten here!



Hope you have a lovely trip buckeev.......sorry to have missed you by a few days, would have been nice to say hello.......


Charade.......hope the work goes well today........





Just back in from getting the old covid booster. Feel ok so far, but going out to a charity event this afternoon so hope we keep feeling well to get through that. 

Picked up some shrimp again today, so shrimp salad again for lunch today.....never get fed up with seafood of any kind........


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Charade, Mannheim Steamroller with Chip Davis conducting.  Was a great show.  And even nicer, all mostly stayed seated.  And not many phones, though the lady in front of me recorded it with her phone, the whole show.

And after all that happened, we were wiped out, saw a huge line for the donut shop, and thought maybe mobile order would be better. Bonus, as we saw the donut pick up is across from the store.So placed our mobile order, went to sit on a bench for a few minutes, checked our mobile order, said ready. Went to pick it up with no line, and box in hand. Should we walk or boat? Both of us said hope line for boat does not look bad. As walked by it, I said pretty sure not a long line for us. Guys In front of us asked if it was the furthest away going boat. We said no, SF was. They get out of line, and run. I guess to get in SF’s much longer line. Well, we were the second last pair to get on. Quick enough boat ride, and quick back to our room. Little one ate her one of two donuts she ordered. I guess she enjoyed it, as was fast asleep soon after I heard her eating it. We had gotten that big pink box. Both of us were like we only ordered three donuts. Well, the apple fritter, said little one, when she opened the box, took up over half the box.  Maybe I’ll be eating that for days.

And so, even with little one taking a couple hour nap after we went to that mouse stores and food. Had a huge, and I mean huge meal after eating about 25 minutes for a table and to order. Steak, mashed, brisket, mac and cheese, and waffle fries. We’d definitely order the mac and mashed and both meats, but the fries, eh, not again. Then some shopping for a specific item. Score! Did lots of walking to walk off that meal, then back to relax before heading out for the concert. We entered around 5:30, went straight to the concert area. The very first row was mostly taken, and we didn’t want to try to squeeze un, but the middle kinda area was not very filled up, so we found a spot next to the front, and little one napped until a few minutes before it started. She was laying down, and as the pad of turf filled, no one bothered her. The only annoying couple squeezed between little one and the other couple, every time little one and I tried to extend our feet, the guy moved in front of us, off the turf. Thankfully the did not stay the whole time, and the couple and us looked at each other as they left, and promptly sprawled our legs out once more. And I will say, it was the best place, as our turf pad was perfectly spread out, minus those last minute additions. It definitely was a full house. Music and lights, an hour show, so we’d certainly like to come when they play next year. 14 years, this year, they have played here.

And so, with not knowing when little one will arise, the only plans I made were the tour tonight. After quickly changing to shorts after we landed, we stayed in them until bed time. Will say, maybe would have been more comfortable in pants. But after the show, we felt hungry, so after having a 14 minute wait, then more wait, we scarfed down a whole pizza. Why we needed donuts after that? Well, yeah. So when we go to the tour, we may go back and change to pants, even if a bit warm when first joining. Weather today looks like yesterday, hot feeling day, with glorious sun until later in the day when clouds come. But they are not rain clouds. Yay, looks like beautiful weather all week. Thanks Metro. I’m excited to see the parade. We got front row views of the parade, as we tried to pass others walking to the concert. So if anyone is interested in timing, it was at the almost end as we were walking along. And so many were watching on both sides of the road.

So park time is what I think we are doing. But first a trip to pick up a few items we forgot. Oh and boat times, for those interested, with parks closing at 7 and 8, and CityWalk open until midnight. First boats start at 7am, as early entry to Islands, so, with 9 am starts, 8 an early entry. Last boat before ya walk, is 1:15 am. I assume much later times given 10 pm ends starting Friday. But like Buckeev and I, we won’t have to see those later open times. Fine with us, as this trip was mostly to just do the holiday stuff. And you can bet, I am going to try the seasonal crepe, hopefully today, it sounds good.

With my water bottle heated enough, time for some tea.  Then will wait for little one to get going.  Maybe get breakfast out, as we go get our items.  See snacks are also on that list, with the early closing of the parks.


----------



## Lynne G

My view, as little one is still not up and ready:


----------



## Charade67

I am so bored. I am trying to stay out of the way of the installers and keep Caspian away too.

I’m already thinking ahead to lunch. I was going to just have something here at home, but right now all of my dining room stuff is shoved into my tiny kitchen. Guess it’s take out for me today.

Nice view Lynne. Which hotel are you in?


----------



## Lynne G

Royal, Charade.  Funny thing. When I was here in September, I swear I had almost the sand view just a floor lower.  Hope your new floor is looking great.  Poor cat, I hope they get done soon.  Yeah, I’d pick up food, and order for pick up or delivery.  

Well, shopping was quick , and wouldn’t you know, after 11, so Chick-fil-A lunch for us.


----------



## Lynne G

Studios fun.  Yep, and soon back for more, with a tour.


----------



## Charade67

We have a nightmare. We have received a bad shipment of flooring. All of the boards are warped. Dh and I are going to the flooring shop tomorrow morning to discuss our options. Meanwhile we have bare floors in our living room, dining area, and kitchen.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> We have a nightmare. We have received a bad shipment of flooring. All of the boards are warped. Dh and I are going to the flooring shop tomorrow morning to discuss our options. Meanwhile we have bare floors in our living room, dining area, and kitchen.



Oh Charade, that`s dreadful......what bad luck you`ve had with this today. Well, I hope you have much better luck finding something new you both like. It`s hard to make the perfect choice at times, so hopefully it`ll be easy. So much choice out there. 





Got negative results through on the covid tests, finally. But charity event was cancelled as a couple were suspect covid, turns out they weren`t positive after all, and childrens nursery party has been cancelled too....."just in case" Such a shame for those little ones, 4 years old and no Christmas party with their friends.

Arm is sore tonight after booster this morning, but that seems to be all thankfully. DH has nothing again.....he was completely free of anything for the previous 2 jabs and same this time. 

Having a very small medicinal gin tonight...... while watching Scrooged, a Bill Murray classic......


----------



## soniam

@Charade67 Oh, no! What a pain! Wasn't that the only flooring around for miles? I hope it gets resolved to your satisfaction and before xmas.


----------



## Metro West

Evening all...just stopping by to say hello. Today was a good day considering it was Monday. I had the best burger today for lunch. I ordered it from Wild Burger with potato wedges. Yum!

Going to the Studios Wednesday evening for the parade...should be lots of fun. 

Well...have a good night and have a great Tuesday.


----------



## Lynne G

It is a good night.  Met up with our tour guy, James.  Great seats with the show, and had we known we could check in much earlier, would have had a much better view of the parade.  There were lots of tour groups.  Picture with grinch, and now having good tasting hot chocolate, and way too sweet cookies.  Santa, I think us next.  Beautiful night.


----------



## macraven

Awesome pic !
We all like Santa!


----------



## buckeev

Charade67 said:


> I awake too early again,  but can’t blame the cat this time. Something I ate yesterday gave me acid reflux. Not a fun way to wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear your family is safe. Hope their home didn’t suffer too much damage.
> 
> Great pictures. Looks like a fun place to shop.
> 
> 
> What a horrible way to start your vacation. Hope the week improves for you.
> 
> Have a great trip. Will you get to visit the mouse at a later date maybe?
> 
> 
> Mannheim Steamroller?
> 
> Well, I’m going to try to get a couple more hours of sleep. The floor installers should be here at 8:00.


We will get back sometime between now and Mar 31st…Got DVC points burnin‘ a hole in my pockets!


----------



## buckeev

Charade67 said:


> We have a nightmare. We have received a bad shipment of flooring. All of the boards are warped. Dh and I are going to the flooring shop tomorrow morning to discuss our options. Meanwhile we have bare floors in our living room, dining area, and kitchen.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack Charade, having to deal with a bad box after waiting so long for floors to be done.  

Tour was definitely worth it. After our grinch and cookies and hot chocolate, back to Studios to meet with Santa, free print of your shot with him. Then yay, tree picture with no one around. Then Q&A with The who cast,  which was some very funny improv.  Then back to Potter area for how much did two butter beers cost? Um, a one and done of those this trip. Frozen was the best, and had to toss after a bit, as way too sweet for us. But great view of castle show and was walked out, quick ride back, and little one snacking on the snacks we bought this morning.

So, pictures from our night, which was mostly after parks closed, see not a sole in the streets, with a parade shot, hehe to boot:







With that a good night Monday from us.  Happy holidays.


----------



## Charade67

Still awake after a stressful day. In the morning we are going to go talk to the flooring people. I suppose we could reorder the same flooring, but I worry that we could receive another bad batch.

In happier news, my Christmas bonus was deposited today. I’m going to transfer that money into my travel account for next year’s Universal trip.




schumigirl said:


> Got negative results through on the covid tests, finally. But charity event was cancelled as a couple were suspect covid, turns out they weren`t positive after all, and childrens nursery party has been cancelled too....."just in case" Such a shame for those little ones, 4 years old and no Christmas party with their friends.


 Yay for the negative test, but sorry to hear the other events were cancelled. I still need to schedule my booster. It will probably happen after the new year. 



soniam said:


> @Charade67 Oh, no! What a pain! Wasn't that the only flooring around for miles? I hope it gets resolved to your satisfaction and before xmas.


 Not the only flooring around, but the one we really liked. I just hate that we waited 4.5 months and then received bad product. I feel like we are back to square one.



Lynne G said:


> Then back to Potter area for how much did two butter beers cost? Um, a one and done of those this trip. Frozen was the best, and had to toss after a bit, as way too sweet for us.


 The first time I had a butter beer I loved it. When I had another a few years later it seemed really sweet. I didn’t remember it being that sweet the first time I tried  it. 
Great picture of Santa

I guess I should try to get some sleep.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Still awake after a stressful day. In the morning we are going to go talk to the flooring people. I suppose we could reorder the same flooring, but I worry that we could receive another bad batch.
> 
> In happier news, my Christmas bonus was deposited today. I’m going to transfer that money into my travel account for next year’s Universal trip.
> 
> 
> Yay for the negative test, but sorry to hear the other events were cancelled. I still need to schedule my booster. It will probably happen after the new year.
> 
> Not the only flooring around, but the one we really liked. I just hate that we waited 4.5 months and then received bad product. I feel like we are back to square one.
> 
> The first time I had a butter beer I loved it. When I had another a few years later it seemed really sweet. I didn’t remember it being that sweet the first time I tried  it.
> Great picture of Santa
> 
> I guess I should try to get some sleep.



I would worry about the same thing Charade......if a whole load of packs are damaged, I`d think there were more. Maybe if it was just one I`d consider it, but the whole lot.....no. Choose something else.

Yes, every adult in the UK is supposed to be getting boosters during December according to our great leader......hope it works out. Kyle`s age group can book from tomorrow, so he`ll be sure to get on the website.

Not a fan of any butterbeer, even the frozen, far too sweet. Have you tried the Pumpkin Fizz from the 3B`s? We share one as it is still sweet, but not like bb.
















​I think I slept about 7 minutes last night....or so it seemed. Arm hurt like crazy, but woke from my imagined 7 minute sleep and it felt much better. Think I will snooze today for sure.

Been out this morning picking up some Christmas Yankee Candles, a Gin parcel that should have been delivered and drove to the farm store to stock up on our favourite bacon....

Beautiful sunny day here, but my goodness it`s cool after the temps we had last 2 weeks.......going through all the pictures, the sky looks amazing in most of them.

Almost time for lunch........


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Have you tried the Pumpkin Fizz from the 3B`s?


I haven’t tried the Pumpkin Fizz, but I don’t really care for pumpkin.

Hope you are able to get some more sleep.


----------



## Lynne G

Nope no more Potter drinks, but maybe some ice cream.  Guess we are doing parks again, with a slow moving little one.  Some photos from the photo guys


:


First ride yesterday was the aliens shooting.  Yay, car was galaxy defenders. And wow, guy in front was so good. I think he spun the other car six times.  Then after a potter ride, and a ride thru NYC, hehe, survived the curse, minion fun, then tour fun.  Was a great full day in the parks.


----------



## Lynne G

Two for Tuesday:


And a Homer with a Kitty too:


----------



## Charade67

New flooring has been ordered. We could have reordered the same thing and hope that the bad batch was just a fluke, but it is back ordered again until August. We chose something that is very similar to our original choice. The salesperson called the manufacturer and was told thay had plenty in stock. So now we wait for our new installation dates.


----------



## Lynne G

What a pain in the …., Charade.  Glad you could return and found an in stock close enough color.  I hope the can install that before Christmas.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> New flooring has been ordered. We could have reordered the same thing and hope that the bad batch was just a fluke, but it is back ordered again until August. We chose something that is very similar to our original choice. The salesperson called the manufacturer and was told thay had plenty in stock. So now we wait for our new installation dates.



I would hope they would prioritise for fitting you after the fault was theirs.

It’ll all be worth it when you have your new flooring down and you’re happy with it.




Lamb tagine for dinner tonight, it’s been simmering away all day and the aroma is gorgeous.

Will be ready for dinner for sure tonight. Been another busy day getting organised back to normality again and preparing for Christmas while catching up with everyone and emailing too…….fun though!!

And loving Christmas movie season………


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally getting to do a stop in!

These are NOT my favorite days of the year.  It's cold - and getting into deep freeze temps  and snowy and just BLAH!  I definitely was not made for these days lol.  

Worked my last shift last night at HomeSense - TJX.  It was a little bittersweet - as did enjoy many of my co-workers.  The staff is amazing - and the work culture there is fantastic.  

Tonight I am getting the nails done, and then will be baking some cookies.  Since I was sooo busy on the weekend doing everything else, but baking, I need to do a little catch up on baking.  I like to give away baking to friends, and then I also bring some into work and send some to dh's work as well.  So the next few evenings will be spent baking cookies!  This is the fun part of xmas that I like 



Robo56 said:


> Our son contacted us last night letting us know that a tornado was passing through Kentucky were our daughter and grandchildren live. A late night last night. A lot of prayers.
> 
> The devastation is horrible. It pretty much obliterated the town of Mayfield.


I am glad that everyone is safe.  I can't even imagine what it looks like in person.  Seeing in on tv is totally different that seeing it with your own eyes.  
It sounds like you have a wonderful visit with your Dad.  Loved the pictures!!!!


buckeev said:


> Well, It looks like we ARE still doing the Hard Rock Hotel portion of our trip! (Wilderness Lodge got canceled-Bummed.)
> Gonna have a good time anyway. Wheels up Tuesday early AM!


Enjoy your park time!!!  


Charade67 said:


> We have received a bad shipment of flooring. All of the boards are warped. Dh and I are going to the flooring shop tomorrow morning to discuss our options. Meanwhile we have bare floors in our living room, dining area, and kitchen.


I am glad you found replacement flooring.  Hopefully the new flooring will be better than the last one.  


schumigirl said:


> Having a very small medicinal gin tonight...... while watching Scrooged, a Bill Murray classic......


That sounds like a fantastic way to spend the evening.  I'm glad you had negative covid tests and are now set free.  I do suffer from P.O.P.D!!!!  It's a struggle that I always rearrange the tree after the kids disappear for the night 


Metro West said:


> Today was a good day considering it was Monday. I had the best burger today for lunch. I ordered it from Wild Burger with potato wedges. Yum!
> 
> Going to the Studios Wednesday evening for the parade...should be lots of fun.


Yum!!!!  I am a burger and fry girl at heart.  Enjoy your time in the parks and the parade!!!!  

@Lynne G - enjoy your park time.  Sorry to hear about the car before you left.  At least everyone was safe, but it sure makes for lots of work and inconvenience to get everything sorted.  

Well, I should get shuffling some papers - since that is what they actually pay me to do lol.  

Have a great day everyone - stay safe!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Good news - they are expediting the flooring and it will be delivered on Friday.

Bad news - We will be at Busch Gardens on Friday.

Good news - We have a friend who is willing to let the delivery people into the house for us.

If all goes well we should have our new floor before Christmas.


----------



## Robo56

Good Tuesday afternoon Sans family 








macraven said:


> It was good news to read your family was safe from the tornado’s!!



Thank you Mac.




Lynne G said:


> Such great pictures, Robo. I am very glad to hear all family safe. Scary that line of storms. Nice to hear visit with your dad went well.



Thank you Lynne. Visit to then candy Factory is always fun and dad is still doing well. So a nice short trip. 




Lynne G said:


> Do you believe someone broke into older one’s car. Scratched all sling then broke the back door window. The only thing we think they took was a large package of toilet tissue paper and a Lego set my kids had just bought for my present. Thank goodness little one who’s room faces the street, was already up, as she needed to finish packing. Saw them do it, and told me, who was in the shower. Police came, filed report. But now older one has to deal with it on his day off. And DH was at his mom’s house, as stated over to make her breakfast.



So sorry to hear about the break in on your son’s car. 

I hope there is such a thing as karma and that thief gets it back in droves.




schumigirl said:


> Lovely pictures Robbie, glad you had a nice visit with dad.
> 
> It was dreadful to see the tornado devastation, I`m glad your family weren`t affected although always sad to hear of anyone being affected.



Thank you Carole. Yes, more and more news video is coming out on the  aftermath of the tornado.




buckeev said:


> HOWDY SANS NERDS!
> Hope all is well. Prayers for those affected by the horrible events in the Midwest. So sad.
> 
> Well, It looks like we ARE still doing the Hard Rock Hotel portion of our trip! (Wilderness Lodge got canceled-Bummed.)
> Gonna have a good time anyway. Wheels up Tuesday early AM!
> Anybody else there? (Lynne G?)
> 
> Been a whirlwind month or ten here!



Great news on your trip Buckeev. Have a wonderful time. 



Charade67 said:


> Glad to hear your family is safe. Hope their home didn’t suffer too much damage.



Thank you Charade.




Charade67 said:


> Great pictures. Looks like a fun place to shop.



The shop has nice Christmas things.




Lynne G said:


> Yep, Charade, Mannheim Steamroller with Chip Davis conducting. Was a great show. And even nicer, all mostly stayed seated. And not many phones, though the lady in front of me recorded it with her phone, the whole show.



Lynne glad to hear you and your daughter enjoyed the concert. I have never seen Mannheim Steamroller. 





schumigirl said:


> Got negative results through on the covid tests, finally. But charity event was cancelled as a couple were suspect covid, turns out they weren`t positive after all, and childrens nursery party has been cancelled too....."just in case" Such a shame for those little ones, 4 years old and no Christmas party with their friends.



Great to hear you got the negative result on your Covid tests. 





schumigirl said:


> Arm is sore tonight after booster this morning, but that seems to be all thankfully. DH has nothing again.....he was completely free of anything for the previous 2 jabs and same this time.



Hope the arm feels better.




schumigirl said:


> Having a very small medicinal gin tonight...... while watching Scrooged, a Bill Murray classic......



A medicinal cocktail is good.




Charade67 said:


> In happier news, my Christmas bonus was deposited today. I’m going to transfer that money into my travel account for next year’s Universal trip.



It’s always nice to have additional funds to enjoy vacation with. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am glad that everyone is safe. I can't even imagine what it looks like in person. Seeing in on tv is totally different that seeing it with your own eyes.
> It sounds like you have a wonderful visit with your Dad. Loved the pictures!!!!



Thank you Pumpkin. Our dad is doing pretty well for 85.

Yes, the devastation is so sad. 




Charade67 said:


> Good news - they are expediting the flooring and it will be delivered on Friday.



Great news on the flooring. 


Last of the grandchildren finally got their electricity back yesterday. Their  homes faired well. There are so many who lost their homes and so many who have died. There are still quite a few that are still missing. 

I watched something on the news today about a guy and his family who’s home was destroyed. His piano was still intact in the house and he sat down At the piano began playing. He is a big lumber jack looking fellow with unbelievable delicate playing skills. He was so positive even though he has lost so much. He said it was his faith that sustained him. 

I had my root canal this morning. The Endodontist I saw was a young  cheerful fella. He was just about the happiest medical professional I have ever met.  He really deadened that area around the Tooth and did a block. All went well. I have a swollen jaw and will be on antibiotics again for a few days. Thankful it’s over.

Next week I will have a permanent filling placed. He drilled into the cap. Thank goodness it did not crack.  So just filling needed. 

Lights went out on the Harry Potter tree so I had to take all the ornaments off and replace the lights. That was my project Saturday. I added a Three Broomsticks ornament. 

Only a couple of things to wrap and a Christmas presents are done.

Lynne I’am enjoying your pictures. So nice to see you and your daughter enjoying your vacation. Nice picture of you both by the tree. 

Going to go and have a quick nap. 

Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## soniam

@Robo56 Good to hear that family is OK and with power again. Tornadoes can be devastating. I grew up in Oklahoma and am all too familiar with them. How fun! Root canal! Glad it's going OK though. Hopefully it doesn't hurt much. I need to start decorating our tree.


----------



## Lynne G

Great day in the parks, met up with Buckeev and family.  Last ride in the bank.  Beautiful night.  May go for a night dip in the pool.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin.....I did laugh with the tree decorations. I didn`t realise how controlling I was until I saw Tom had moved one of my favourite ornaments to another place......lol......nope, I like the trees a certain way apparently. I added all the new decorations we bought in the Universal Christmas store as soon as we were home......priorities and all that...... 

Cold here too, but milder than usual for us, hope it stays that way! Yes, baking is a much better way to spend your evenings........


Charade......glad you`ll have your flooring done for Christmas, that is good news. 



Robbie.......thank you.....yes, medicinal cocktails are the best!!! Hope the jaw feels better soon and antibiotics work quickly, very painful thing to go through. 




















Slept so much better last night and enjoyed a little sleep in today again......luxury! 

Got some plans this morning, but doesn`t look good outside, so we`ll get out and back in as soon as we can. Still need to pick up some more gifts for friends and family up in Scotland now we`re sure we`re going.

Hot and spicy chicken curry for us tonight, have some fresh mango to add in to it too, we like that. Going to try and make naan bread again, last time they didn`t work out well, far too doughy. But, will give it another bash.

Time for a cuppa.......


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, sending well wishes to you.  Hope your jaw, and you, are feeling better.  Glad to hear grandchildren got their power back.  Yes, not only all those who lost homes and all they own, but all those who lost their lives. It is with such sorrow, and devastating for all effected.   

Schumi, glad you are feeling better today, as said arm was sore from shot.  Hope your gift finding errands were successful.  And very much happiness to you, in traveling to Scotland, to visit with family and friends over the holidays.




Ah yes, a Wednesday is here.  A hump of a day it is!  The last full day we have.  Thinking some VB later today, then parade viewing with Metro West tonight.  So perfect way to spend it.  Then we head back tomorrow, but will have some last day fun, as evening flight. Weather has been very nice.  Just a brief sprinkle while waiting for parade with the tour groups.  Then a very brief very light sprinkle later in the afternoon, yesterday.  Some rain chances today, around  lunchtime, but even with a more cloudy day, high temp is 80.  Very pleasant indeed.  

And so homies, hope this hump of a day gets you thinking oh my, yay, Friday will be here soon. And this Friday, we will be back just in time for our baking weekend, with little zoo brunch with Santa, as part of it. So yay, I’m still looking forward to be having that Friday feeling.


----------



## Charade67

Super bored at work today.




Lynne G said:


> What a pain in the …., Charade.  Glad you could return and found an in stock close enough color.  I hope the can install that before Christmas.


 Yes, a huge pain in the……though if all goes well this will all be over next week. 



schumigirl said:


> I would hope they would prioritise for fitting you after the fault was theirs.


 They’ve got us on the schedule for Monday. Hopefully nothing more will go wrong. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> These are NOT my favorite days of the year. It's cold - and getting into deep freeze temps  and snowy and


 I don’t know why, but I have so much trouble trying to quote your posts.  We need to get you down south. 



Robo56 said:


> Last of the grandchildren finally got their electricity back yesterday. Their homes faired well.


 Great news. 



Robo56 said:


> I had my root canal this morning. The Endodontist I saw was a young cheerful fella. He was just about the happiest medical professional I have ever met. He really deadened that area around the Tooth and did a block. All went well. I have a swollen jaw and will be on antibiotics again for a few days. Thankful it’s over.


 Hope you have a mostly painless recovery.

Time for lunch then only a couple more hours of work. I think after work I’m going to my favorite ice cream shop and will buy a gift card and some bowls for my friend who is letting the delivery guy I to the house on Friday.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick morning stop in!!!

It's a little chilly here this morning  at -33F    So much fun lol.  I grumble on my way out the door, in the vehicle, back into the warm building - basically until I'm warm again lol.  Oh well...I can't change it, I just have to deal with it.  

Busy night last night.  Got some pretty xmas nails - as she had some cute little stickers to add to make them festive!  Whipped up a double batch of some chocolate chip cookies last night.  Tonight I'm making a double chocolate cookies with white chocolate chips.  Super decedent...and tasty.  

I have a few errands to run over lunch.  I have a couple of things to take back as I changed my mind on them.  So I'll be doing that over lunch and get that errand off my to-do list.  



Robo56 said:


> Last of the grandchildren finally got their electricity back yesterday. Their homes faired well. There are so many who lost their homes and so many who have died. There are still quite a few that are still missing.
> 
> I watched something on the news today about a guy and his family who’s home was destroyed. His piano was still intact in the house and he sat down At the piano began playing. He is a big lumber jack looking fellow with unbelievable delicate playing skills. He was so positive even though he has lost so much. He said it was his faith that sustained him.
> 
> I had my root canal this morning. The Endodontist I saw was a young cheerful fella. He was just about the happiest medical professional I have ever met. He really deadened that area around the Tooth and did a block. All went well. I have a swollen jaw and will be on antibiotics again for a few days. Thankful it’s over.


I hope that you recover fast from the root canal.  Yikes...that is not an easy procedure to endure.  It is great to hear that your family members have power again.  


schumigirl said:


> Got some plans this morning, but doesn`t look good outside, so we`ll get out and back in as soon as we can. Still need to pick up some more gifts for friends and family up in Scotland now we`re sure we`re going.


I hope you found all the items  you were looking for.  I'm sure you are very much looking forward to Christmas in Scotland with your family.  I know for us, we enjoy being able to spend Christmas with as many family members as we can.  


Charade67 said:


> We need to get you down south.


LOL  yes....I would love to be able to be a snow bird and enjoy the winters in warmer climates.  Hopefully we may be able to do that when we are older and retire.  Winters are hard on people in their senior years.  

Well, I should shuffle some papers.  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!


----------



## macraven

Don’t know if anyone remembers when I had emergency dental work done in late January
Two molars removed 

Now all is healed up and ready to begin implants
I think the price is crazy and wonder if anyone here has had implants for molars done.

What was the average price for those that have done implants ?

trying to figure out if this specialist I am using is cheap or expensive

We do not have dental insurance so I have no idea what is a normal price

I hate getting ripped off on dental costs


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Super bored at work today.
> 
> 
> Yes, a huge pain in the……though if all goes well this will all be over next week.
> 
> They’ve got us on the schedule for Monday. Hopefully nothing more will go wrong.
> 
> I don’t know why, but I have so much trouble trying to quote your posts.  We need to get you down south.
> 
> Great news.
> 
> Hope you have a mostly painless recovery.
> 
> Time for lunch then only a couple more hours of work. I think after work I’m going to my favorite ice cream shop and will buy a gift card and some bowls for my friend who is letting the delivery guy I to the house on Friday.



Glad to hear you`ll be done on Monday....won`t be long now till you`re sorted. And enjoy that ice cream......





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick morning stop in!!!
> 
> It's a little chilly here this morning  at -33F    So much fun lol.  I grumble on my way out the door, in the vehicle, back into the warm building - basically until I'm warm again lol.  Oh well...I can't change it, I just have to deal with it.
> 
> Busy night last night.  Got some pretty xmas nails - as she had some cute little stickers to add to make them festive!  Whipped up a double batch of some chocolate chip cookies last night.  Tonight I'm making a double chocolate cookies with white chocolate chips.  Super decedent...and tasty.
> 
> I have a few errands to run over lunch.  I have a couple of things to take back as I changed my mind on them.  So I'll be doing that over lunch and get that errand off my to-do list.
> 
> 
> I hope that you recover fast from the root canal.  Yikes...that is not an easy procedure to endure.  It is great to hear that your family members have power again.
> 
> I hope you found all the items  you were looking for.  I'm sure you are very much looking forward to Christmas in Scotland with your family.  I know for us, we enjoy being able to spend Christmas with as many family members as we can.
> 
> LOL  yes....I would love to be able to be a snow bird and enjoy the winters in warmer climates.  Hopefully we may be able to do that when we are older and retire.  Winters are hard on people in their senior years.
> 
> Well, I should shuffle some papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!



I wish I liked chocolate cookies......those sound lovely! I never make cookies, well, not very often. 

Thank you, shopping went well, and I am so excited about seeing all my family for Christmas. Yes, family is everything. 





macraven said:


> Don’t know if anyone remembers when I had emergency dental work done in late January
> Two molars removed
> 
> Now all is healed up and ready to begin implants
> I think the price is crazy and wonder if anyone here has had implants for molars done.
> 
> What was the average price for those that have done implants ?
> 
> trying to figure out if this specialist I am using is cheap or expensive
> 
> We do not have dental insurance so I have no idea what is a normal price
> 
> I hate getting ripped off on dental costs



Wish I could help there, but over here and there are so different. I was just telling Tom about your dental stuff....always makes him pale......





Earlyish dinner as we were so hungry.....naan breads worked out better this time, but the coconut didn`t stay put as it should, may need to add more sugar, but tasty all the same and not too much dough. Very filling. 

Going to choose another Christmas movie tonight, and starting my December tradition of reading A Christmas Carol......one of my favourite literary works. I have many copies of the book and have chosen the newest one. Tom asks how I can read the same book year after year.....it`s a classic, and tradition. 

Still unusually mild for us this time of year, not complaining but it should be cold this year to Christmas.


----------



## Lynne G

Water park fun.  Great morning, as no lines, ride now every ride.


----------



## soniam

Lynne G said:


> Water park fun.  Great morning, as no lines, ride now every ride.  View attachment 630823View attachment 630824View attachment 630825



Being from Texas, I would never think of going to a water park in December. However, maybe it's warm there today. It would need to be solidly in the 80sF for my son and I to not freeze to death.


----------



## Lynne G

Son it was in the mid 70’s while there, 80 is the high today.  We did not feel cold and water was very warm.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, the time has come, our last night of fun, and I wanted to see the parade again.  So this balloon to all the homies:


Yes, love yo you all this holiday season.


----------



## macraven

Winner winner, chicken dinner for that picture!

i adore the minions !!


----------



## macraven

Lynne
Hope you and your daughter had a great time at UO

Trips go by so fast don’t they!

Save travels home for youse


----------



## schumigirl

​Thought it was Friday this morning......woke up completely unaware of where I was and the day, guess I slept like a top. I think this trip it has taken us a week to get back to normal.

Got our yearly central heating check today, Engineer is coming this morning so we`ll nip out to do some shopping this afternoon. Don`t really need a lot except the usual fresh produce.

Nice sunny day outside and not too cold, ideal day. 

And sending good thoughts to all having mouth/jaw issues.....not fun at all.

Have a great Thursday


----------



## Lynne G

Good morning Schumi.  Yes, sometimes jet lag does take time to get your body back to the time zone you live in.  Glad to hear your Spring and Fall trips should be a go.  And yay, your trip report has started, as enjoying reading it.

And so, the ever early riser.  Packed up my stuff, and waiting until little one gets going. She asked me what time we had to be out, three times last night.  Um, we will be out by 11.  I’m guessing it will be close to that time. Then some park fun before that ride and flight.  We definitely had fun.  The concert, the tour, the decorations, the parade, VB fun, and just riding and enjoying the parks. And why not? A selfie at the tree on our way out of the park:


 

Yes, little one does not open her eyes in many of the pictures. Rained a little at the end of the parade, then it was so humid and was the warmest night we had.  I was sweating by the time we got back.


----------



## Robo56

Good Thursday morning Sans family 









soniam said:


> Good to hear that family is OK and with power again. Tornadoes can be devastating. I grew up in Oklahoma and am all too familiar with them. How fun! Root canal! Glad it's going OK though. Hopefully it doesn't hurt much. I need to start decorating our tree.



Yes, Oklahoma is tornado alley,  so you sure would be familiar with that weather. Strangely this area of southern Indiana and Kentucky is bad too.

Enjoy. Your tree decorating.



Lynne G said:


> Great day in the parks, met up with Buckeev and family. Last ride in the bank. Beautiful night. May go for a night dip in the pool.



So nice to hear you got a chance to meet up with another Sans family member. Escape from Gringotts is my favorite ride.




schumigirl said:


> Pumpkin.....I did laugh with the tree decorations. I didn`t realise how controlling I was until I saw Tom had moved one of my favourite ornaments to another place......lol......nope, I like the trees a certain way apparently. I added all the new decorations we bought in the Universal Christmas store as soon as we were home......priorities and all that......



LOL.......yes the tree decorator is one with their tree when things are moved you notice.




schumigirl said:


> Robbie.......thank you.....yes, medicinal cocktails are the best!!! Hope the jaw feels better soon and antibiotics work quickly, very painful thing to go through.




Thank you Carole. Dental work is not my favorite thing to deal with. I’am not sure anyone enjoys getting dental work done. It’s one of those things that crops up I guess as we get older. 




Lynne G said:


> Robo, sending well wishes to you. Hope your jaw, and you, are feeling better. Glad to hear grandchildren got their power back. Yes, not only all those who lost homes and all they own, but all those who lost their lives. It is with such sorrow, and devastating for all effected.



Thank you Lynne.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's a little chilly here this morning at -33F   So much fun lol. I grumble on my way out the door, in the vehicle, back into the warm building - basically unti




That’s cold. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Busy night last night. Got some pretty xmas nails - as she had some cute little stickers to add to make them festive! Whipped up a double batch of some chocolate chip cookies last night. Tonight I'm making a double chocolate cookies with white chocolate chips. Super decedent...and tasty.



Sounds yummy. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I hope that you recover fast from the root canal. Yikes...that is not an easy procedure to endure. It is great to hear that your family members have power again.



Thank you Pumpkin.



“macraven said:


> Don’t know if anyone remembers when I had emergency dental work done in late January
> Two molars removed



I remember you posting you were having a lot of dental work done Mac. Hope everything is healing well. 




macraven said:


> Now all is healed up and ready to begin implants
> I think the price is crazy and wonder if anyone here has had implants for molars done



I have heard that the Implants are pricey. 




schumigirl said:


> Going to choose another Christmas movie tonight, and starting my December tradition of reading A Christmas Carol......one of my favourite literary works. I have many copies of the book and have chosen the newest one. Tom asks how I can read the same book year after year.....it`s a classic, and tradition.



Sounds like a lovely tradition. 




Lynne G said:


> Water park fun. Great morning, as no lines, ride now every ride.



Glad you enjoyed your time at VB. Sounds like perfect timing to enjoy it. 




Lynne G said:


> Well, the time has come, our last night of fun, and I wanted to see the parade again. So this balloon to all the homies:



Great pictures of the minion balloon. Enjoy your last day in the park before you fly this evening. 


Happy birthday Charade. May you have many more happy birthdays.








Shout out to Keisha. Haven’t seen you post for a bit. Hope all is well in your neck of the woods. 


I was wondering why my email was not coming through for past number of days. So I contacted my internet provider. They had suspended my email account because of all the Spam mail that was getting in and trying to get in. They did not send me anything letting me know there was an issue before they just shut it down. 

I don’t check my email as much as I should so I need to be more vigilant about it. Our email provider was bought out by another company recently so we will see how things go. 

We have been unseasonably warm again past few days and it’s going to be in the 60’s again today.  It’s overcast and dark out today and raining a little now. The temps are supposed to drop tonight again. So hopefully no severe storms, but this is weather pattern is that brings in the bad storms. 

I have a meatloaf in the refrigerator. Will put that in the oven later for dinner this evening. 

I need to get up to my office and clean off my desk. Things do tend to pile up there. So that is one of my projects today. 


Have a wonderful Thursday everyone. 

Sending good thoughts to all.


----------



## Lynne G

Happy birthday to Charade!


----------



## soniam

Lynne G said:


> Yes, little one does not open her eyes in many of the pictures. Rained a little at the end of the parade, then it was so humid and was the warmest night we had.  I was sweating by the time we got back.



My side of the family, me, and my son are all terrible about this. It was so hard to find good wedding photos. We gave up on a christmas card this year. None of the pictures we had at Universal or Disney had all 3 of us smiling, at least half way, and are eyes opened 



Robo56 said:


> Yes, Oklahoma is tornado alley,  so you sure would be familiar with that weather. Strangely this area of southern Indiana and Kentucky is bad too.
> 
> Enjoy. Your tree decorating.
> 
> 
> View attachment 631009



I remember one year when the Indy 500 got cancelled mid-race due to a tornado. Everyone was trying to get out of the stands ASAP and into their cars. The sirens were going off the whole time we were leaving, walking forever to our cars, and driving to safety. One of our group decided he had to go to the bathroom before we got in the car. I voted to leave him, because he notoriously takes forever in the bathroom. It was pretty scary, but a tornado never touched down in the city or near the track.

DH put the extra lights and the tinsel on. I'm a little too short to do it by myself, even with a step stool or ladder. My arms just can't reach around it. I got a lot of the ornaments on the front. I need to put some more and the less desirable ones on the back. I just realized the DH set up the tree in the middle of the room. No wonder so much of the back is accessible and the room is really crowded. I guess we will have to try to move it tonight

Rum sounds good about now.

@Charade67 Happy Birthday!! Somehow I missed that.


----------



## macraven

Third on a match….

  Charade!


----------



## schumigirl

And another....... Charade.....hope it`s a good one......


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Happy Birthday @Charade67 ! Hope you have wonderful day!


----------



## schumigirl

​

Robbie.....nice suggestion.....we might partake in a libation or two tonight.....feel in a cocktail mood! 

Email can be a nightmare when it doesn`t work....hope you get it sorted with very few issues.

Meatloaf sounds good, haven`t made that in a while.....and sorting out our office is on the "to do" list. Kyle`s been back at work over 6 weeks now and we still haven`t got it properly back to the way it was before he rearranged it.......will get to it in the NY. 





@Elsaspiritanimal  

Good to see you, hope you`re doing ok.......... 




Dinner over for another night. Think we may enjoy a Rum Mule tonight as we have a million bottles of Ginger Beer. Also stocked up on pineapple and cranberry juices for the festive season and several other mixers. 

Cold and damp outside now, but clear skies so hopefully a nice day tomorrow. Got a few things to be getting on with then we`re out to dinner at one of our favourite steakhouses for a Christmas get together.....looking forward to it.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally getting to do a stop in!

Woke up with a killer migraine again at 2:17AM.  Figured it was coming as our temps are taking a quick barometric dive again.  I did pop the Dr prescribed meds as it was a doozy...and woke up with it still throbbing...but it seems to be subsiding now.  Just have the hang-over effect again.  We are headed down to the very cold - 40's tongiht .  

Seen/heard our government once again changed the wording for travelling once again - to avoid non-essential travel.  We still have quite a few weeks to see what happens and how the new variant reacts- BLAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH   Honestly, I want to cry, scream and throw a tantrum. Not that their wording would deter us...but the ridiculous things they impose ( ie making people returning to isolate at hotels   ) is ineffective and honestly a whole bunch of other horse nonsense I can't say.  It's quite frankly stupid ( insert whatever word you want instead of stupid ) that would hold us back from our trip.  Crossing my fingers we can travel.  

@Charade 67    I hope you have a great day!!!



Robo56 said:


> We have been unseasonably warm again past few days and it’s going to be in the 60’s again today. It’s overcast and dark out today and raining a little now. The temps are supposed to drop tonight again. So hopefully no severe storms, but this is weather pattern is that brings in the bad storms.


Mother Nature must be menopausal.  We are heading for the deep freeze.  It has happened before to have these cold temps in December.  But typically they don't arrive until Jan.  It is definitely a weird weather year for sure!


soniam said:


> DH put the extra lights and the tinsel on. I'm a little too short to do it by myself, even with a step stool or ladder. My arms just can't reach around it. I got a lot of the ornaments on the front. I need to put some more and the less desirable ones on the back. I just realized the DH set up the tree in the middle of the room. No wonder so much of the back is accessible and the room is really crowded. I guess we will have to try to move it tonight


I giggled at the visual of you trying to decorate your tree.  One of my best friends is very short - just under 5 feet tall.   MY nick name for her is  "4 feet of flying flurry"  We comment on each other's extremes - she has extremely short T-Rex arms. Me on the other hand...I have extra long Orangutan arms  We always say we should by the same coats and long sleeve shirts- that way what she needs to have hemmed off, I could have added onto mine.  

Well, I should get going...it's almost lunch time, and I need to head out and pick up a couple of things for gd's xmas tree craft/decoration for her Christmas Eve box.

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!


----------



## Lynne G

Tried that hot chicken mac and cheese.  Almost way too hot tasting to us, but nice amount of chicken.  Last parks fun started in 
Islands and now getting ready to see some pets.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally getting to do a stop in!
> 
> Woke up with a killer migraine again at 2:17AM.  Figured it was coming as our temps are taking a quick barometric dive again.  I did pop the Dr prescribed meds as it was a doozy...and woke up with it still throbbing...but it seems to be subsiding now.  Just have the hang-over effect again.  We are headed down to the very cold - 40's tongiht .
> 
> Seen/heard our government once again changed the wording for travelling once again - to avoid non-essential travel.  We still have quite a few weeks to see what happens and how the new variant reacts- BLAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH   Honestly, I want to cry, scream and throw a tantrum. Not that their wording would deter us...but the ridiculous things they impose ( ie making people returning to isolate at hotels   ) is ineffective and honestly a whole bunch of other horse nonsense I can't say.  It's quite frankly stupid ( insert whatever word you want instead of stupid ) that would hold us back from our trip.  Crossing my fingers we can travel.
> 
> @Charade 67    I hope you have a great day!!!
> 
> 
> Mother Nature must be menopausal.  We are heading for the deep freeze.  It has happened before to have these cold temps in December.  But typically they don't arrive until Jan.  It is definitely a weird weather year for sure!
> 
> I giggled at the visual of you trying to decorate your tree.  One of my best friends is very short - just under 5 feet tall.   MY nick name for her is  "4 feet of flying flurry"  *We comment on each other's extremes - she has extremely short T-Rex arms. Me on the other hand...I have extra long Orangutan arms*  We always say we should by the same coats and long sleeve shirts- that way what she needs to have hemmed off, I could have added onto mine.
> 
> Well, I should get going...it's almost lunch time, and I need to head out and pick up a couple of things for gd's xmas tree craft/decoration for her Christmas Eve box.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!



Bolded is SOOOOO funny and quite the image in my mind now.......  

Yes, things going pear shaped over here too.....panic stations from our supposed leaders and absolutely crazy......common sense seems to have disappeared.....get me back to Florida!!!

France have more or less banned Brits from tomorrow or the next day unless completely essential..........hilarious and all political, no other reason! Hope we ban them right back.......is that childish......lol......


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> Bolded is SOOOOO funny and quite the image in my mind now.......
> 
> Yes, things going pear shaped over here too.....panic stations from our supposed leaders and absolutely crazy......common sense seems to have disappeared.....get me back to Florida!!!
> 
> France have more or less banned Brits from tomorrow or the next day unless completely essential..........hilarious and all political, no other reason! Hope we ban them right back.......is that childish......lol......


I always laugh when the US CDC adds a new country to its level 4 (very bad) for travel. They really should be discouraging other countries from visiting us, since we are the true plague monkeys  The US would totally be on level 4 in perpetuity.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> Yes, things going pear shaped over here too.....panic stations from our supposed leaders and absolutely crazy......common sense seems to have disappeared.....get me back to Florida!!!
> 
> France have more or less banned Brits from tomorrow or the next day unless completely essential..........hilarious and all political, no other reason! Hope we ban them right back.......is that childish......lol......


Yup...as soon as I herd about the new virus...I told dh " hold on...they are going to loose their hair again"  and so it starts


soniam said:


> I always laugh when the US CDC adds a new country to its level 4 (very bad) for travel. They really should be discouraging other countries from visiting us, since we are the true plague monkeys  The US would totally be on level 4 in perpetuity.



I can't help but shake my head...at what point really are we going to be able to move forward when it's " safe " for the public?  Trying to control a virus is like trying to herd cats!!!!  Oh well, we will keep doing what we are doing, and try to move forward.


----------



## Charade67

Back later with a post (phone battery almost dead) but here’s a nightlight for Mac.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope again, home again, jiggety-jig.  We are tired, but enjoyed hours in the parks.  Our only purchase, other than food, was the AP shirt.  Cute design of squirrel on it. Little one wanted it, and I know she will wear it. They were out of buttons and magnets, though heard they would be getting a shipment of buttons next week.  Oh well.  We do keep the buttons and magnets we do have, but not care collecting every one of them as any hobby or want. It was great to have all the holiday stuff, so we are highly thinking of going next year, the same time, to watch the concert again.  

So, thanks to birthday lady Charade’s light, won’t be stubbing my toes.


----------



## Charade67

Super quick post tonight. It’s late and I am exhausted. 
Thanks every for the wonderful birthday wishes. I had a great day. The TSO concert was awesome.

I need to get some sleep. We are driving to Busch Gardens tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Super quick post tonight. It’s late and I am exhausted.
> Thanks every for the wonderful birthday wishes. I had a great day. The TSO concert was awesome.
> 
> I need to get some sleep. We are driving to Busch Gardens tomorrow.



Glad you enjoyed the concert and hope you have a lovely day at BG today. 




Certainly a little fresher here now than last few days. 

Written a list out of things I still have to get and hope to get them between today and Monday, after that we avoid shops like the plague, of course there is still online shopping for last minute items. 

Another little Carol Service to attend today, unless it`s cancelled last minute of course, but it`s in a gorgeous little church a few villages away that is always nice to visit. 

And out for dinner tonight........always nice to have a Pre-Christmas meet up over a lovely meal and some nice wine.....and Kyle is with us so we have a designated driver........  Not sure who are all going as another friend has organised it, it`ll be nice to just turn up and see everyone and the adult kids too. Supposed to be going to another night out tomorrow night with another group of friends but giving it a miss.

And it`s Friday.........


























Have a wonderful Friday  



​


----------



## Lynne G

Friday it is, yay!  It’s the starting of our baking weekend.  And yeah, I’m up early. Just can’t sleep late. 

Safe travels to BG today, Charade.  And happy your birthday included seeing that show.  Gets you in the holiday mood.


----------



## Robo56

Quick stop in before I leave to babysit little J this morning.


Birthday corrected

  Happy birthday to Realfoodfans granddaughter L


----------



## macraven

Add me to the list for RFF birthday wishes


----------



## schumigirl

Mixed day.

Got all I need for Christmas presents for Scotland......and stores weren`t too busy which was lovely.......but before we left for the trip, I wrote out a whole load of cards for the folks in the village and surrounding areas.......cannot find one of them. 

I thought maybe I`d put them somewhere "safe" but we have gone through every room in the house and can`t find them anywhere. Mystery. Now, I`m like a dog with a bone convinced "someone" who shall remain nameless has moved them.......hmmm. 

Couple of hours before I need to start getting ready for our meal out tonight, will enjoy using the new make up I picked up in Orlando, can get it here too, but prefer to buy it there......still to decide what to wear. One of the men wanted us all to wear Christmas jumpers......not on your nellie!!! It`s dressing up time.......dress and high heels


----------



## Lynne G

A very happy birthday to Julie!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. We are getting ready to head over to BG. Dh is on a zoom meeting for work right now.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Busy night last night. Got some pretty xmas nails - as she had some cute little stickers to add to make them festive! Whipped up a double batch of some chocolate chip cookies last night. Tonight I'm making a double chocolate cookies with white chocolate chips. Super decedent...and tasty.


 Yum! I want to go to your house for Christmas. 



macraven said:


> Don’t know if anyone remembers when I had emergency dental work done in late January
> Two molars removed
> 
> Now all is healed up and ready to begin implants
> I think the price is crazy and wonder if anyone here has had implants for molars done.


 Sorry I can’t help you there. I don’t have much experience with dental work. 



Lynne G said:


> Water park fun. Great morning, as no lines, ride now every ride.


 Wow, I can’t believe how empty it is. 



soniam said:


> Being from Texas, I would never think of going to a water park in December.


 it was quite warm when we were there in December a few years ago. Dh and B went to the water park. 



Lynne G said:


> Yes, little one does not open her eyes in many of the pictures.


 I’m bad about that. I try to remember to open my eyes more, but then I look crazy. 



Lynne G said:


> Tried that hot chicken mac and cheese. Almost way too hot tasting to us, but nice amount of chicken.


 I keep reading about that on the FB page. I wonder if it will be too hot for me though. 



Lynne G said:


> Friday it is, yay! It’s the starting of our baking weekend. And yeah, I’m up early. Just can’t sleep late.


 I’m stopping at Lynne’s house on my way to Pumpkins. 



schumigirl said:


> Got all I need for Christmas presents for Scotland......and stores weren`t too busy which was lovely.......but before we left for the trip, I wrote out a whole load of cards for the folks in the village and surrounding areas.......cannot find one of them.


 Hope you find the cards.

Is it RFF’s birthday? I was thinking it was her granddaughter’s.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I keep reading about that on the FB page. I wonder if it will be too hot for me though.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you find the cards.



We had the Nashville chicken without the mac n cheese, and didn`t find it anywhere near as spicy as Nashville Chicken should be. We saw kiddies eating it, so you should be fine. It was nice though and we would get it again as a snack, we didn`t eat the bread but the slaw was also nice.

Still can`t find those cards.

Have a great day Charade.......





One of my friends daughters has just left after coming round to give me a pedicure......not something I`m usually bothered to do, but it was very nice and the feet enjoyed it after 2 weeks of walking in the heat. She has her own little business doing it, and is always asking me to have one.......think I might get another sometime. Was ideal as I`m wearing high heels tonight....well, I`ll wear them walking into the restaurant and leaving....in between, they may be on the floor!

Time for a little snack as it`ll be a few hours before we eat, and maybe a small glass of wine before I get ready.

Pitch black here now, all trees and lamps are all on though, so it looks nice.


----------



## macraven

Charade
I have no idea but to be on the safe side, when I read it’s someone’s birthday, I join in to do my shout out

Never want any of our homies feel like they have been forgotten for a bday

I just follow the pack
Lol


----------



## Lynne G

I’m with you Mac.  I’m not a good tracker of other homies’ birthdays.  

60 degrees out!  Yay!  But then overnight rain, and back to regular December weather programming, with 40’s with wind chills in low 30’s starting Sunday.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Charade
> I have no idea but to be on the safe side, when I read it’s someone’s birthday, I join in to do my shout out
> 
> Never want any of our homies feel like they have been forgotten for a bday
> 
> I just follow the pack
> Lol



mac, you`ve remembered everyone`s birthday on here for many years   ......when you`re busy you`re allowed to miss a few.....you also are the one to welcome all new posters when they join us.....you are the linchpin of this thread for sure!!

Always remember St Lawrence being thrilled when you remembered his many moons ago......hope he`s doing ok, he hasn`t posted in a long time. 





Still trying to decide which dress to wear tonight.......decisions! I was going to wear a new red one I bought, but two of the ladies are wearing red so I may go different and not wear a Christmassy one.......will be wearing boots with high heels so need to be careful the one I choose suits boots.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's a Friday stop in. TGIF it's Friday is all I can say. Only 3 1/2 more days next week...then I'm done until 2022 

Well...the depths of cold have set in.  It was a balmy -40 this morning.  Took the first breath when i stepped outside and it always hurts the lungs.  It was a rough ride in the truck for the first block as the wheels are always a little square from sitting and are super stiff at that temperature   the joys of living in the north.  

I posted on FB a snapshot of the current weather ( from a funny joke cracking app) with a snarky remark asking for those who were complaining about the heat over the summer....they better buckle up...because now I'm going to CONSTANTLY  complain about the cold  insert evil laugh

Thinking tonight I'll wrap presents.  Cue a beverage, remote control and just peace and quiet.  I know others hate wrapping presents...I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love taking my time, making them all look pretty!!!!  It's just my jam.  I would totally let people bring me their gifts to wrap.  



schumigirl said:


> I thought maybe I`d put them somewhere "safe" but we have gone through every room in the house and can`t find them anywhere. Mystery. Now, I`m like a dog with a bone convinced "someone" who shall remain nameless has moved them.......hmmm.


I hate when that happens...and it happens every now and then.  I hope your dinner out went well.  It is great everyone can get together and celebrate again this year.  


Charade67 said:


> I’m stopping at Lynne’s house on my way to Pumpkins.


You might want to bring your long johns....it's a bit more chilly than your used to   I will gladly share and host for anyone who would brave to come visit me!

Well, I should get my last spreadsheet completed and sent out.,  

Have a great evening everyone...stay safe!


----------



## soniam

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's a Friday stop in. TGIF it's Friday is all I can say. Only 3 1/2 more days next week...then I'm done until 2022
> 
> Well...the depths of cold have set in.  It was a balmy -40 this morning.  Took the first breath when i stepped outside and it always hurts the lungs.  It was a rough ride in the truck for the first block as the wheels are always a little square from sitting and are super stiff at that temperature   the joys of living in the north.
> 
> I posted on FB a snapshot of the current weather ( from a funny joke cracking app) with a snarky remark asking for those who were complaining about the heat over the summer....they better buckle up...because now I'm going to CONSTANTLY  complain about the cold  insert evil laugh
> 
> Thinking tonight I'll wrap presents.  Cue a beverage, remote control and just peace and quiet.  I know others hate wrapping presents...I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love taking my time, making them all look pretty!!!!  It's just my jam.  I would totally let people bring me their gifts to wrap.
> 
> 
> I hate when that happens...and it happens every now and then.  I hope your dinner out went well.  It is great everyone can get together and celebrate again this year.
> 
> You might want to bring your long johns....it's a bit more chilly than your used to   I will gladly share and host for anyone who would brave to come visit me!
> 
> Well, I should get my last spreadsheet completed and sent out.,
> 
> Have a great evening everyone...stay safe!


My husband uses an app called What The Forecast (***). It's full of snarky remarks.


----------



## Metro West

Good evening all! Glad to be back on the board and able to post again. This has been the most irritating week on record! First...we had to work late Tuesday night and Wednesday night because of people being out and trying to catch up for next week. Second...I wanted to meet Lynne on Wednesday night but couldn't because of work. Third...I found out some people in my building have tested positive for COVID...I don't know which one but I'm going to try and get my flu shot and COVID test this weekend. 

All in all a lousy time! 

I hope everyone had a good week and will have a fun weekend!


----------



## soniam

Metro West said:


> Good evening all! Glad to be back on the board and able to post again. This has been the most irritating week on record! First...we had to work late Tuesday night and Wednesday night because of people being out and trying to catch up for next week. Second...I wanted to meet Lynne on Wednesday night but couldn't because of work. Third...I found out some people in my building have tested positive for COVID...I don't know which one but I'm going to try and get my flu shot and COVID test this weekend.
> 
> All in all a lousy time!
> 
> I hope everyone had a good week and will have a fun weekend!


I hope things improve. Thank goodness it's the weekend, right?


----------



## Metro West

soniam said:


> I hope things improve. Thank goodness it's the weekend, right?


 Thanks...you got that right. Too bad I don't drink anymore.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, Metro.  Two good things, first, yay!  The weekend is here.  Second, I’m sure I’ll be around either in the Spring, Sumner, and will certainly be in the Fall, so can always meet up another time.  And I hope you do get to watch the parade. 

Friday night, time to relax.  Nice way to be.  And house smells good, as we did starting our baking.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's a Friday stop in. TGIF it's Friday is all I can say. Only 3 1/2 more days next week...then I'm done until 2022
> 
> Well...the depths of cold have set in.  It was a balmy -40 this morning.  Took the first breath when i stepped outside and it always hurts the lungs.  It was a rough ride in the truck for the first block as the wheels are always a little square from sitting and are super stiff at that temperature   the joys of living in the north.
> 
> I posted on FB a snapshot of the current weather ( from a funny joke cracking app) with a snarky remark asking for those who were complaining about the heat over the summer....they better buckle up...because now I'm going to CONSTANTLY  complain about the cold  insert evil laugh
> 
> Thinking tonight I'll wrap presents.  Cue a beverage, remote control and just peace and quiet.  I know others hate wrapping presents...I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love taking my time, making them all look pretty!!!!  It's just my jam.  I would totally let people bring me their gifts to wrap.
> 
> 
> I hate when that happens...and it happens every now and then.  I hope your dinner out went well.  It is great everyone can get together and celebrate again this year.
> 
> You might want to bring your long johns....it's a bit more chilly than your used to   I will gladly share and host for anyone who would brave to come visit me!
> 
> Well, I should get my last spreadsheet completed and sent out.,
> 
> Have a great evening everyone...stay safe!



Still can`t find them??? Very frustrating as I know they are somewhere.......and thanks we had a wonderful night. 

That is a little cold......you definitely win the coldest weather award for sure!!! Coldest weather we ever felt was when we were in Finland years back.....jeez, I couldn`t live there, 5 days was enough! Love your evil laugh......lol.....

I love wrapping presents too, there`s something just so festive and exciting about wrapping and sharing gifts with others. I`m not very good with odd shapes though, but I do get an award for effort.......lol......hope you have a lovely weekend!





Metro West said:


> Good evening all! Glad to be back on the board and able to post again. This has been the most irritating week on record! First...we had to work late Tuesday night and Wednesday night because of people being out and trying to catch up for next week. Second...I wanted to meet Lynne on Wednesday night but couldn't because of work. Third...I found out some people in my building have tested positive for COVID...I don't know which one but I'm going to try and get my flu shot and COVID test this weekend.
> 
> All in all a lousy time!
> 
> I hope everyone had a good week and will have a fun weekend!



Sending you hugs my friend  Sounds like you could be doing with a few of them!!

And obviously hope you get a negative test result this weekend, and get your flu jab with no side effects. I`ve never had a flu jab, they`re not routinely offered unless you have certain conditions or over a certain age......but hope your weekend is better than the week you`ve had.....treat yourself to something nice and lush and enjoy it 




Had the best night out last night. Food was good and wonderful company......it was the same place we went to in September for my birthday when they didn`t have oysters and last night again they didn`t have oysters.......we did laugh as I had been so looking forward to them.......again. But, everything was beautiful and the whole evening had a proper festive feeling.

Got a couple of friends coming round for breakfast this morning before they set off on their Christmas vacation. Early brunch I guess. Most of it is ready, table is set so just have to cook bacon and if they want some eggs, everything else is a cold selection, we all like buffet style. 

Then not much planned for the rest of the day..........will search for those darn Christmas cards again and maybe fit in a snooze as we did have a late night last night, and probably wrap some more presents. 




















Have a lovely Saturday and weekend ​


----------



## Lynne G

Good morning Schumi. Thought I smelled bacon.  Nice to have friends over, and had 
such a lovely night.  I hope those cards have appeared already.  I’m sending the last out today.  Still getting a few.  Hope you enjoyed some tea as you readied the menu.  I do like buffet style, as that what’s we do on our holiday meals. That way, each can select what they want.  

And so, early riser am I. I think I hear little one, and no she’s not the early riser today. I think she was the overnight owl playing online and chatting with her friends. I think I half shocked her when I went by to make my tea. House does not feel cool, but cool out, 42 degrees, still raining since the wee hours and with roads sounding wet. And that rain will not move out until later today. But no matter the weather, no matter where I am, I still like to start my day with tea. And time to wash what we brought home the other day. So now you can hear the wash going too.

Not much to do, but oven is almost ready, so have to get batter out, and more cookies to bake. Maybe later, little one will help me with covering pretzels with chocolate, some plain, some with crushed peanuts, some with crushed walnuts, and some with festive colored jimmies/sprinkles. Oh and some with crushed peppermints. They always seem to be a big hit with those we gift away.

Super Sized Saturday homies.  Just think,



Hehe, yep, most wrapping done.  I’m not the perfect wrapper, but none of us care, it’s the fun of opening up what’s covered.

And yay, pets get in the spirit too:


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Sending you hugs my friend  Sounds like you could be doing with a few of them!!
> 
> And obviously hope you get a negative test result this weekend, and get your flu jab with no side effects. I`ve never had a flu jab, they`re not routinely offered unless you have certain conditions or over a certain age......but hope your weekend is better than the week you`ve had.....treat yourself to something nice and lush and enjoy it


 Thank you! I don't like shots but sometimes we need to do it. I plan to relax and do as little as I can get away with.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, hope your flu shot is quick and no side effects, Metro. My DH got his last month, and he had no side effects.  So yes, hoping you have that same reaction. And relax this weekend, since working so long, such a crappy week.  Hoping this week, ending with the holiday, is so much more quiet for you.  Hehe, you’re an early riser too.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Thank you! I don't like shots but sometimes we need to do it. I plan to relax and do as little as I can get away with.
> 
> Have a great weekend!



Quite right.....take it easy and chill out......you have a great weekend too.....





Friends came, ate us out of bacon and everything else and left.......but nice time and glad to see them before they left today. We don`t ever keep leftovers, so I was glad to see all the food was gone. Early gift exchange too for us, didn`t open them though, we never open gifts before Christmas, unless there`s a good reason. 

Feeling very full though, so won`t need lunch today. And managed to wrap some more presents, and will rewrite all the cards I`m sure I have already written out.

mac, sorry......all the bacon is gone.....you slept too late!! But, sleeping late is fun!!!


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Quite right.....take it easy and chill out......you have a great weekend too.....


 I think I'm going to listen to some Christmas music and watch Charlie Brown tonight. I need to get more bacon. 



Lynne G said:


> Yep, hope your flu shot is quick and no side effects, Metro. My DH got his last month, and he had no side effects.  So yes, hoping you have that same reaction. And relax this weekend, since working so long, such a crappy week.  Hoping this week, ending with the holiday, is so much more quiet for you.  Hehe, you’re an early riser too.


 Yes...I get up early...always. Flu shots don't usually bother me but I have had two others this year that knocked me on my butt! The 2nd COVID shot and the first Shingles (Vaccination) shot...made me sick as a dog. I have to get the 2nd Shingles shot in February.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> I think I'm going to listen to some Christmas music and watch Charlie Brown tonight. I need to get more bacon.



Sounds like a plan buddy.......

Love Christmas music/movies........

And yes, everyone needs bacon!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning we are getting ready to leave Williamsburg and head home. My flooring arrived yesterday, so praying that there is nothing wrong with this lot.




schumigirl said:


> One of my friends daughters has just left after coming round to give me a pedicure...


 I have never had a pedicure. I would like to get one sometime but my feet are extremely ticklish. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Thinking tonight I'll wrap presents. Cue a beverage, remote control and just peace and quiet. I know others hate wrapping presents...I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love taking my time, making them all look pretty!!!! It's just my jam. I would totally let people bring me their gifts to wrap


 I like wrapping presents too. I usually wrap as I buy them. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> You might want to bring your long johns....it's a bit more chilly than your used to


 Maybe I’ll visit during the summer. I don’t do well with cold. 



Metro West said:


> .I found out some people in my building have tested positive for COVID...I don't know which one but I'm going to try and get my flu shot and COVID test this weekend.


 sorry you had such a rough week. Hoping for a negative test for you. 



schumigirl said:


> Then not much planned for the rest of the day..........will search for those darn Christmas cards again


 Hope you find them.

Here’s a few more pictures from TSO.





Santa is a fan.



This last one is my favorite.


----------



## soniam

Metro West said:


> I think I'm going to listen to some Christmas music and watch Charlie Brown tonight. I need to get more bacon.
> 
> Yes...I get up early...always. Flu shots don't usually bother me but I have had two others this year that knocked me on my butt! The 2nd COVID shot and the first Shingles (Vaccination) shot...made me sick as a dog. I have to get the 2nd Shingles shot in February.


Ugh! More shots. I hate shots, like recurring nightmares and phobia. I don't usually get the flu shot; DH and DS usually do though. I can deal with the flu but not the shot. It's all I could muster to get 3 covid shots this year. DH has to take go with me in case I pass out  Now I have the shingles shot to look forward to When do they recommend that? I had chicken pox as a kid, and my mother has had shingles. So, I know I will probably have to get one eventually.

@Pumpkin1172 I hate the cold

I actually do love getting a pedicure. I don't do it frequently, but I love how nice my feet feel afterward. Mine are usually pretty dry and rough since I wear sandals/flip flops a lot. I try use one of those foot sanding things and put lotion on twice a day, but it's never as good as a pedicure.

Wrapped two of my husband's presents Thursday. I need to put his and DS in some gift bags, but I will wait until later to do that. I was thinking of buying more xmas gifts bags. I really only maybe need one, but the thought of going to Target right now with the holiday crowds to pick up 1 gift bag is not appealing. I think I am just going to reuse one that we have that's probably too big or maybe a little too small. I looked at Amazon, but I don't need 20 gift bags.


----------



## Lynne G

Got mine at kohl’s with the 40 off and they were already on sale.  Hope you score like I did for bags, Son.  

Waiting for another batch, then taking a lunch break. I’m hungry.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and safe travels to Schumi, abd hope so much enjoyment and fun visiting family and friends.


----------



## macraven

Can’t believe it is Saturday!
The only way I know the day of the week is when I read the morning news paper

It’s a sad pathetic life I lead …. Lol

Did go to Publix today for groceries and found a decent size of red meat to buy for our Christmas meal next week.

One son is squeezing us in for a short 2 day visit for Christmas
When I say short, it will be..
He will arrive late Thursday night before midnight and return home on the 26 for work

And another is planing to come days after other son leaves.
Their stay will be up to NY + 2 days

Both have about a 7 hour plus drive
One son is a speed demon so it’s less than 8 hours for him  while the other son drives like a grandma and takes his time.
He can be here in 7.5 hoirs

A lot of bare shelves so did pick up meats today for next week meals.

Our grocery stores have not been fully stocked since Covid became an issue.
Usually just have to hit Walmart and Food City or Lions besides Publix to get the items we need.

it’s almost like having a job.
I go from one store to another for crossing everything off my list.
Once I got home, forgot to look at the card section at the stores
So another trip out for tomorrow.

i never have an issue if grocery stores are out of what I need to make meals
We order meals out 3 times a week as it is
We don’t go hungry at all.

I over made a chicken and rice baked casserole.
So this will be day 3 for it.
(Will not make that mistake again.)

Temps are good here, don’t even need a jacket on today
It won’t be 71 degrees tomorrow

Our merch and grocery stores will be closing early afternoon on the 24 and 25th will be a 24 hour closure.

I’m good with food supplies unless Mr Mac eats my stash of chocolate…


----------



## Charade67

Mac, if I lived closer I would share my chocolate with you. One of our clients just gave me a bunch for Christmas. I have not seen this person since the pandemic began,  but she still sends bags of goodies to me and my boss for Christmas.

I am trying to stay awake on the drive home. I always get sleepy riding in a car for long distances.

I’ve had a good weekend. My birthday dinner was at The Melting Pot. Dh observed that this restaurant is a great racket. They have convinced people to pay a lot of money for the privilege of cooking their own food. The cheese fondue was my favorite part.

The TSO concert was wonderful. Very high energy.

Busch Gardens Christmastown was great as usual. I paid a little extra for priority seating at a couple of shows and was glad I did. I didn’t take pictures of the lights this year, but did get a few pictures from some of the shows.

The Irish dancers




‘Twas the Night Before Christmas on ice 



Former Olympian Elvis Stojko performs in this show every year.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning we are getting ready to leave Williamsburg and head home. My flooring arrived yesterday, so praying that there is nothing wrong with this lot.
> 
> 
> I have never had a pedicure. I would like to get one sometime but my feet are extremely ticklish.
> 
> I like wrapping presents too. I usually wrap as I buy them.
> 
> Maybe I’ll visit during the summer. I don’t do well with cold.
> 
> sorry you had such a rough week. Hoping for a negative test for you.
> 
> Hope you find them.
> 
> Here’s a few more pictures from TSO.
> 
> View attachment 631616
> 
> View attachment 631617
> 
> Santa is a fan.
> View attachment 631618
> View attachment 631619
> View attachment 631620
> This last one is my favorite.



I have very tickly feet, but they do it in such a way it`s not ticklish, I`m really not one for manicures or pedicures, but I did like it. 

Love your pictures, I would enjoy watching them I believe. 

Hope you had a lovely visit and good luck with the flooring. 




soniam said:


> Ugh! More shots. I hate shots, like recurring nightmares and phobia. I don't usually get the flu shot; DH and DS usually do though. I can deal with the flu but not the shot. It's all I could muster to get 3 covid shots this year. DH has to take go with me in case I pass out  Now I have the shingles shot to look forward to When do they recommend that? I had chicken pox as a kid, and my mother has had shingles. So, I know I will probably have to get one eventually.
> 
> @Pumpkin1172 I hate the cold
> 
> I actually do love getting a pedicure. I don't do it frequently, but I love how nice my feet feel afterward. Mine are usually pretty dry and rough since I wear sandals/flip flops a lot. I try use one of those foot sanding things and put lotion on twice a day, but it's never as good as a pedicure.
> 
> Wrapped two of my husband's presents Thursday. I need to put his and DS in some gift bags, but I will wait until later to do that. I was thinking of buying more xmas gifts bags. I really only maybe need one, but the thought of going to Target right now with the holiday crowds to pick up 1 gift bag is not appealing. I think I am just going to reuse one that we have that's probably too big or maybe a little too small. I looked at Amazon, but I don't need 20 gift bags.



I love gift bags....the more Christmassy the scenes on them the better. I still wrap the presents before putting them in the gift bags though.....I know some don`t. 

Hope you got your wrapping done, it`s nice to see the wrapped pile larger than the unwrapped ones...... 




Lynne G said:


> Oh and safe travels to Schumi, abd hope so much enjoyment and fun visiting family and friends.



Not quite leaving just yet. 




macraven said:


> Can’t believe it is Saturday!
> The only way I know the day of the week is when I read the morning news paper
> 
> It’s a sad pathetic life I lead …. Lol
> 
> Did go to Publix today for groceries and found a decent size of red meat to buy for our Christmas meal next week.
> 
> One son is squeezing us in for a short 2 day visit for Christmas
> When I say short, it will be..
> He will arrive late Thursday night before midnight and return home on the 26 for work
> 
> And another is planing to come days after other son leaves.
> Their stay will be up to NY + 2 days
> 
> Both have about a 7 hour plus drive
> One son is a speed demon so it’s less than 8 hours for him  while the other son drives like a grandma and takes his time.
> He can be here in 7.5 hoirs
> 
> A lot of bare shelves so did pick up meats today for next week meals.
> 
> Our grocery stores have not been fully stocked since Covid became an issue.
> Usually just have to hit Walmart and Food City or Lions besides Publix to get the items we need.
> 
> it’s almost like having a job.
> I go from one store to another for crossing everything off my list.
> Once I got home, forgot to look at the card section at the stores
> So another trip out for tomorrow.
> 
> i never have an issue if grocery stores are out of what I need to make meals
> We order meals out 3 times a week as it is
> We don’t go hungry at all.
> 
> I over made a chicken and rice baked casserole.
> So this will be day 3 for it.
> (Will not make that mistake again.)
> 
> Temps are good here, don’t even need a jacket on today
> It won’t be 71 degrees tomorrow
> 
> Our merch and grocery stores will be closing early afternoon on the 24 and 25th will be a 24 hour closure.
> 
> I’m good with food supplies unless Mr Mac eats my stash of chocolate…



Glad you got sorted with your groceries......and glad your boy is making the trip, it`ll be lovely to see them over the Holidays.......

What`s this "job" thing mac........ I don`t understand that word........lol.....






Enjoyed some hot and spicy Thai food tonight and my wonderful husband went out in the foggy cold this afternoon to one of the local fish places and got me some oysters I didn`t get last night. Couldn`t find the oyster shucker for a bit, but it was hiding........they were gorgeous and watching their faces as I ate them was hilarious....they do not like oysters at all!!! Any other seafood they`re fine with....except oysters. 

Christmas Vacation tonight.........


----------



## soniam

macraven said:


> Our grocery stores have not been fully stocked since Covid became an issue.
> Usually just have to hit Walmart and Food City or Lions besides Publix to get the items we need.
> 
> it’s almost like having a job.
> I go from one store to another for crossing everything off my list.
> Once I got home, forgot to look at the card section at the stores
> So another trip out for tomorrow.



Ours have been like that too for certain things. I have to look at my usual grocery store, the other one, multiple Targets, and then Amazon. Some things I have just started getting from Amazon, especially things like shampoo, conditioner, face creams, lotion.



Charade67 said:


> I’ve had a good weekend. My birthday dinner was at The Melting Pot. Dh observed that this restaurant is a great racket. They have convinced people to pay a lot of money for the privilege of cooking their own food. The cheese fondue was my favorite part.



I love the Melting Pot. I have a fondue pot, so I have made it at home before, especially chocolate ones. It's such a warm cozy winter thing.


----------



## macraven

soniam said:


> Ours have been like that too for certain things. I have to look at my usual grocery store, the other one, multiple Targets, and then Amazon. Some things I have just started getting from Amazon, especially things like shampoo, conditioner, face creams, lotion.



I don’t order anything online
Just not my thing

Even when I had a computer, never an Amazon (or any company) used to make a purchase.

I need a flavor of cat food I could not find in the stores today
I tell my assistant (Mr Mac) to order it online 
So that is my extent and usage of online purchasing.


----------



## soniam

macraven said:


> I don’t order anything online
> Just not my thing
> 
> Even when I had a computer, never an Amazon (or any company) used to make a purchase.
> 
> I need a flavor of cat food I could not find in the stores today
> I tell my assistant (Mr Mac) to order it online
> So that is my extent and usage of online purchasing.


We have had to order our cat food online too. They rarely seem to have the flavor our cat likes at Target.


----------



## Lynne G

Light for tonight, hope all are alright, and good night from this early bird.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> Ours have been like that too for certain things. I have to look at my usual grocery store, the other one, multiple Targets, and then Amazon. Some things I have just started getting from Amazon, especially things like shampoo, conditioner, face creams, lotion.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Melting Pot. I have a fondue pot, so I have made it at home before, especially chocolate ones. It's such a warm cozy winter thing.



We commented before we left for our trip, we`ve been lucky and have had no shortages of anything really....except one manufacturer struggled with potato chips in certain areas, but it`s been fine so far. Hopefully it`ll continue in that vein.





macraven said:


> I don’t order anything online
> Just not my thing
> 
> Even when I had a computer, never an Amazon (or any company) used to make a purchase.
> 
> I need a flavor of cat food I could not find in the stores today
> I tell my assistant (Mr Mac) to order it online
> So that is my extent and usage of online purchasing.



I admit to now loving online shopping for many items. About 10 years ago I ordered very little, but I have come to embrace it lol......I love the convenience and no hassle to send anything back, but I don`t enjoy roaming around busy shops very much, so I find it better that way. But, I do know what you mean, there`s something about just going and picking up things first before you buy........now I need to go shop....... 




Yes, decided to meet Kyle early this morning and do some Christmas shopping for him for his dad and some stuff for Scotland. Stores will be busy so I have a plan for more or less what he needs and the few things I still need to pick up. The Sunday before Christmas isn`t ideal, but he is limited with time so today was ideal. 

Then, plan to call one of my cousins in Long Island this afternoon. It`s almost a year to the day my aunt passed away, and the first anniversaries are always the hardest. So close to Christmas is never easy and it`s the same day Tom`s mum passed away too. Tough old time for many. 

My niece has Christmas Day to get through as well, her son passed away Christmas Day last year, not sure quite how she`s going to manage, we won`t see her that day or my brother, but will the next day. 

But, we plan to be at my sister`s home with them, their adult kids will be there too and mum....looking forward to that. Hotel has been booked for a while now and we have Christmas Eve dinner booked for there too. Unless of course covid plans change it in any way........

So, still foggy outside this morning, hope it clears before I head out......breakfast first though.......



















Have a wonderful Sunday ​


----------



## schumigirl

Wow......crickets on here today......

Had a lovely day shopping....that`s a sentence I never thought I`d say, but we hit it lucky with crowds and zigged when everyone else zagged! Got most of what we both needed, Kyle got what he needed for his dad and grandma.......

And my son treated me to a lovely lunch in a very nice restaurant, he had booked and hadn`t told me, so that was a nice surprise. No cooking tonight as Tom is making himself a huge sub sandwich.....we`ll snack later if we need to. But, it was nice having a day with just Kyle and I.

Finished my shopping too, got Tom his Sauvage finally. My way of supporting Johnny Depp. 

Just need to pick up final bits and bobs and I`m done. And still didn`t find the Christmas cards, will do new ones tonight. 

Might be Home Alone night tonight.........


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Might be Home Alone night tonight.........


I discovered today that neither B nor dh have seen Home Alone. We may have to watch it too.


----------



## soniam

@schumigirl Sorry to hear about the past loss your family has experienced around the holidays. It's always so hard.

Pretty quiet around here today. Son is still in his room, but I doubt he is still asleep. I have just been doing chores. I plan to go for a walk after eating lunch. DH is at the F1 track here in town for the first time with his Ferrari. He left the house around 6am or something. I went back to sleep. Saw Spiderman last night. I was dreading it, because I wasn't looking forward to how they would handle the rumored bringing back of characters from previous Spiderman franchises. I was pleasantly surprised and pleased.

We are supposed to go visit my husband's parents, siblings, and grandkids on Sunday after xmas and then drop off our son at my dad's on Monday. Our son will then go to my mom's midweek. They are divorced but live near each other. I am starting to worry. My dad and mom are not doing too well. With this new variant evading vaccines and not knowing if my husband's family are all fully vaxed or even careful, I am concerned that we may pass something to them. My dad hasn't said that he is sick, but he has been losing a lot of weight the last two times I have seen him during this past year. My mom is definitely not doing well. She got overdosed on new prescriptions for her pancreatitis by a new doctor near Thanksgiving. She was on an IV at home for a while. I am trying to convince my husband that we need to wear masks at his parents house. He doesn't seem to be concerned. His parents aren't doing great either. They are fairly old and have various medical conditions, heart problem, and his mother had a very bad fall last Spring where she broke a bunch of stuff, had to have a bunch of surgeries, was in a rehab facility for a couple of months. I don't know. If my parents or his parents are not careful, that is their prerogative, but I don't want our family to give them covid and have them become very sick or die. However, I know my mom is pretty careful and my dad is fairly careful. Ugh! I hate this stuff. I am thinking that DS and I are not going to visit his family. We didn't last year xmas, and some of them didn't understand. This was before any of us were even vaccinated. Our son didn't stay with my parents last xmas either, because I was concerned.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I discovered today that neither B nor dh have seen Home Alone. We may have to watch it too.



Really??? I honestly don`t know anyone who hasn`t seen them......1 & 2 are excellent, 3 is ok as a stand alone film not really part of the franchise, but 4 is truly dreadful. 

Hope you enjoy it if you do watch it. 






soniam said:


> @schumigirl Sorry to hear about the past loss your family has experienced around the holidays. It's always so hard.
> 
> Pretty quiet around here today. Son is still in his room, but I doubt he is still asleep. I have just been doing chores. I plan to go for a walk after eating lunch. DH is at the F1 track here in town for the first time with his Ferrari. He left the house around 6am or something. I went back to sleep. Saw Spiderman last night. I was dreading it, because I wasn't looking forward to how they would handle the rumored bringing back of characters from previous Spiderman franchises. I was pleasantly surprised and pleased.
> 
> We are supposed to go visit my husband's parents, siblings, and grandkids on Sunday after xmas and then drop off our son at my dad's on Monday. Our son will then go to my mom's midweek. They are divorced but live near each other. I am starting to worry. My dad and mom are not doing too well. With this new variant evading vaccines and not knowing if my husband's family are all fully vaxed or even careful, I am concerned that we may pass something to them. My dad hasn't said that he is sick, but he has been losing a lot of weight the last two times I have seen him during this past year. My mom is definitely not doing well. She got overdosed on new prescriptions for her pancreatitis by a new doctor near Thanksgiving. She was on an IV at home for a while. I am trying to convince my husband that we need to wear masks at his parents house. He doesn't seem to be concerned. His parents aren't doing great either. They are fairly old and have various medical conditions, heart problem, and his mother had a very bad fall last Spring where she broke a bunch of stuff, had to have a bunch of surgeries, was in a rehab facility for a couple of months. I don't know. If my parents or his parents are not careful, that is their prerogative, but I don't want our family to give them covid and have them become very sick or die. However, I know my mom is pretty careful and my dad is fairly careful. Ugh! I hate this stuff. I am thinking that DS and I are not going to visit his family. We didn't last year xmas, and some of them didn't understand. This was before any of us were even vaccinated. Our son didn't stay with my parents last xmas either, because I was concerned.



Thank you, yes this time of year is extra tough to lose anyone. I was so very close to my aunt, my great nephew not as much as he was born after we moved out of the country, but 19 year olds shouldn`t die. Heartbreaking.

What a worry with your parents and your DH parents too. Your mum has had it tough by the sounds of it, and the weight loss is certainly a worry with your dad. I wonder if he`s concerned too but doesn`t want to worry anyone. I know several folks have avoided getting treatment for many issues during all of this.

I don`t blame you for considering not visiting dh family......I think you have to be comfortable with whomever you might visit, and hopefully they`ll understand.

This pandemic has just been awful for so many families.


----------



## macraven

Soniam, that is tough medical stuff for your parents !
Hope they improve and feel better and your in laws also improve 

Have they any interest in moving to a senior citizen retirement home where they have nursing staff to take care of their medical conditions ?

i had to go that route with mine when their health declined

It was easier for me as I could not keep up with their medical needs and care


Schumi
Sounds fantastic that you spent a lot of today with Kyle!
Shopping and a surprise lunch out today.
Life can’t get any sweeter when our adult offspring surprise you doing that!


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday afternoon Sans family 





macraven said:


> go to Publix today for groceries and found a decent size of red meat to buy for our Christmas meal next week.
> 
> One son is squeezing us in for a short 2 day visit for Christmas
> When I say short, it will be..
> He will arrive late Thursday night before midnight and return home on the 26 for work
> 
> And another is planing to come days after other son leaves.
> Their stay will be up to NY + 2 days



Mac so nice to hear your sons are going to stop in for a visit for Christmas. 

I hear you in the grocery store hunt. We are not lacking a lot of things in the stores here, but I sometimes have to stop at a couple stores to complete the shopping list.



Charade67 said:


> I’ve had a good weekend. My birthday dinner was at The Melting Pot. Dh observed that this restaurant is a great racket. They have convinced people to pay a lot of money for the privilege of cooking their own food. The cheese fondue was my favorite part.



LOL......leave it to a man to point out the obvious......sounds like something my hubby would jokingly say.

They have a Melting Pot in Orlando my sister I had thought about going to.




Charade67 said:


> Twas the Night Before Christmas on ice



Nice pictures. 




schumigirl said:


> Had a lovely day shopping....that`s a sentence I never thought I`d say, but we hit it lucky with crowds and zigged when everyone else zagged! Got most of what we both needed, Kyle got what he needed for his dad and grandma.....



Always nice when Christmas shopping is easy.




schumigirl said:


> Then, plan to call one of my cousins in Long Island this afternoon. It`s almost a year to the day my aunt passed away, and the first anniversaries are always the hardest. So close to Christmas is never easy and it`s the same day Tom`s mum passed away too. Tough old time for many.
> 
> My niece has Christmas Day to get through as well, her son passed away Christmas Day last year, not sure quite how she`s going to manage, we won`t see her that day or my brother, but will the next day.



This time of year is particularly hard for families when you have losed someone. Will remember them in my prayers. 




schumigirl said:


> And my son treated me to a lovely lunch in a very nice restaurant, he had booked and hadn`t told me, so that was a nice surprise. No cooking tonight as Tom is making himself a huge sub sandwich.....we`ll snack later if we need to. But, it was nice having a day with just Kyle and I.



What a nice treat and always special when you get to spend time with your son.


I got up early this morning and stopped by Starbucks for a coffee then over to Walmart to get some toys.

Our church sent out a text message yesterday saying they had partnered with a local church that is located in the areas of Kentucky that were devastated by the tornado. They are collecting toys for those children.

Those families have lost everything and I did not want a child to not have gifts on Christmas. When I went to church today the area were the gifts were to be dropped off where doing well. Looks like many folks opened their hearts and wallets for a wonderful cause. 

I had a wonderful time watching little J Friday. He is the sweetest little fella. I know I say that all the time, but it is so true. He is a happy little guy. 

Christmas gifts are wrapped.  We will be getting the whole family together this year, but are asking anyone who feels ill or has had any known exposure to Covid not come. Can’t be to careful for sure.

Soniam I understand how you feel about the your parents health. Hope everyone stays healthy as you celebrate. 

Stopped by Macy’s on my way home from church. Just needed to pop in and get something I saw Friday. 

Shout out to Keisha, Tink, Lynne, Metro, Pumpkin, RFF and all the Sans family. Have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## Lynne G

Peep!  OMG, it’s Sunday night.  Where did my weekend go? Baked up nine different types of cookies, too many to count chocolate covered pretzels, and the chocolate covered marshmallows we made, looked like we had store bought them. Nothing burnt, and my feet are tired, and I’m exhausted.  Made myself some tea, and relaxing.  

Trash cans are down at the curb, alarm set, and ready for a short week.

Hehe, Robo, Friday morning I was a wrapping machine. All done. Hope you are feeling good, and nice to enjoy a Starbucks drink. Kids stopped by there on way to help out with our baking, Little one is fond of their iced coffee.

Sweet of Kyle to take Schumi out to lunch. Glad your shopping trip was successful.

Son, yes, good thoughts for parents. Losing loved ones is always hard during the holidays. I hope those of us that have lost loved ones, have fond memories, not sad ones this time of year.

Two pictures for ya, as I need more tea.  

1.  Had a great brunch at the little zoo, and Santa was in attendance.  Kids humored me:


2.  Yep, for all you homies:


Hehe, and no snowflakes needed here, nor Pumpkin’s cold weather.  Though have to say, when was putting the trash out, was 31 degrees out.  Sigh.  Winter.  Here soon.  ️


----------



## macraven

That’s a sweet picture of your kids !


----------



## schumigirl

Robbie........I`m sure your gifts will be much appreciated, some folks have lost so much through one disaster or another, thank goodness for charities helping out and folks who will support them. We`ve noticed slightly less donations this year for our homeless and childrens charities we help out at, but apparently it`s picking up massively last minute. So many wonderful charities to support.

Your little J sounds so adorable and I`m so glad you get the whole family together this year, I`m sure everyone will be cautious and if they do feel off colour will avoid meeting. It`s so difficult I know when you just want to spend time with everyone. 

Have a lovely pre Christmas week....... 




Chilly this morning, but won`t win any competitions for cold......think Pumpkin will always win that one......I cannot imagine that type of cold that they get for the length of time they do......that`s Canada I guess.

Busy day, got a few places to visit including a butcher in the middle of nowhere who can`t deliver due to staff shortages, so we`ll go pick up what we ordered, not a bad little drive out into the wild and woolly country........still foggy out, although it is dissipating slightly, just cold.

Need to finish wrapping presents this week, would be nice to get it done all in one day but we have so many presents for friends that have to be done early as some are going away, and it does take time. Handing out several today and tomorrow, so that`ll take the bulk of them out of the way.

Pain in the arm and surrounding area from the booster is finally easing too, think that`s been the worst reaction I`ve had to any of them, very strange pain more like nerve pain than anything else. But, that`s over a week now so I`m glad it`s easing.

Earlish breakfast this morning before we head out.......trying to resist going into their coffee shop when we get there......so many goodies to resist!




































Have a lovely Monday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh safe travels to Schumi today.  Hope you got off okay, and have a fabulous time with your family and friends.  Good food and drinks, too.  

Thanks Mac. They are good kids.

Ah yes, that clear sky. I think our second shortest amount of daylight, says, why not make it a cool overnight. Yeah, it’s 22 degrees out. Poor older one. While he does not do many mornings, he’s working outside starting soon. So he was up not much after DH and I. But as yes, a Monday. Yeah, after a fun week, then back to routine. At least a three day holiday weekend at the end of this week.

Off to that other screen.  Good Morning homies.  May you have that marvelous Monday today.


----------



## macraven

Sounds kind of like Schumi just needed to pick up her meat order today 
She has not left for the family trip yet
She still is at home


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, well still hope Schumi does get off good whenever she does.  Thanks Mac. I think I need more tea and cookies for breakfasts. Yay!  Starting with those chocolate chips one.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I'm up early because the floor installers are returning today. Hoping we got a good batch of flooring this time. 



soniam said:


> Ugh! More shots. I hate shots, like recurring nightmares and phobia. I don't usually get the flu shot; DH and DS usually do though. I can deal with the flu but not the shot. It's all I could muster to get 3 covid shots this year. DH has to take go with me in case I pass out  Now I have the shingles shot to look forward to When do they recommend that? I had chicken pox as a kid, and my mother has had shingles. So, I know I will probably have to get one eventually.


 I still haven't had my booster yet. I guess that will happen after the new year. I haven't even thought about the shingles vaccine. I guess I should ask my practitioner about that the next time I see her. 



soniam said:


> Wrapped two of my husband's presents Thursday. I need to put his and DS in some gift bags, but I will wait until later to do that. I was thinking of buying more xmas gifts bags. I really only maybe need one, but the thought of going to Target right now with the holiday crowds to pick up 1 gift bag is not appealing. I think I am just going to reuse one that we have that's probably too big or maybe a little too small. I looked at Amazon, but I don't need 20 gift bags


 I have a box of gift bags that get reused each year. When I need new ones I just go to the dollar store. 



macraven said:


> One son is squeezing us in for a short 2 day visit for Christmas
> When I say short, it will be..
> He will arrive late Thursday night before midnight and return home on the 26 for work
> 
> And another is planing to come days after other son leaves.
> Their stay will be up to NY + 2 days


 Nice that you will get to see them even if it is for a short time. 



macraven said:


> A lot of bare shelves so did pick up meats today for next week meals.
> 
> Our grocery stores have not been fully stocked since Covid became an issue.
> Usually just have to hit Walmart and Food City or Lions besides Publix to get the items we need.


 We went grocery shopping yesterday and it was really sad. It looked like we were expecting a hurricane or a snow storm.



schumigirl said:


> I have very tickly feet, but they do it in such a way it`s not ticklish, I`m really not one for manicures or pedicures, but I did like it.


 I have had exactly one manicure in my lifetime and that was for my wedding. 



soniam said:


> I love the Melting Pot. I have a fondue pot, so I have made it at home before, especially chocolate ones. It's such a warm cozy winter thing.


 We had only been once before and that was before B was born. It was quite an experience. 



macraven said:


> Even when I had a computer, never an Amazon (or any company) used to make a purchase.


 Amazon is very addictive. I have found stuff there that I wasn't able to find anywhere else. 



schumigirl said:


> I admit to now loving online shopping for many items. About 10 years ago I ordered very little, but I have come to embrace it lol......I love the convenience and no hassle to send anything back, but I don`t enjoy roaming around busy shops very much, so I find it better that way. But, I do know what you mean, there`s something about just going and picking up things first before you buy........now I need to go shop....


 I still prefer to buy clothes and shoes in person.  I like to know that something fits when I buy it. I love online shopping for just about everything else though. 



soniam said:


> We are supposed to go visit my husband's parents, siblings, and grandkids on Sunday after xmas and then drop off our son at my dad's on Monday. Our son will then go to my mom's midweek. They are divorced but live near each other. I am starting to worry. My dad and mom are not doing too well. With this new variant evading vaccines and not knowing if my husband's family are all fully vaxed or even careful, I am concerned that we may pass something to them. My dad hasn't said that he is sick, but he has been losing a lot of weight the last two times I have seen him during this past year. My mom is definitely not doing well. She got overdosed on new prescriptions for her pancreatitis by a new doctor near Thanksgiving. She was on an IV at home for a while. I am trying to convince my husband that we need to wear masks at his parents house. He doesn't seem to be concerned. His parents aren't doing great either. They are fairly old and have various medical conditions, heart problem, and his mother had a very bad fall last Spring where she broke a bunch of stuff, had to have a bunch of surgeries, was in a rehab facility for a couple of months. I don't know. If my parents or his parents are not careful, that is their prerogative, but I don't want our family to give them covid and have them become very sick or die. However, I know my mom is pretty careful and my dad is fairly careful. Ugh! I hate this stuff. I am thinking that DS and I are not going to visit his family. We didn't last year xmas, and some of them didn't understand. This was before any of us were even vaccinated. Our son didn't stay with my parents last xmas either, because I was concerned.


 I can understand your concerns. My mom is to the point that she won't go anywhere unless she absolutely has to.  She has also refused to get vaccinated. 



Robo56 said:


> Our church sent out a text message yesterday saying they had partnered with a local church that is located in the areas of Kentucky that were devastated by the tornado. They are collecting toys for those children.
> 
> Those families have lost everything and I did not want a child to not have gifts on Christmas. When I went to church today the area were the gifts were to be dropped off where doing well. Looks like many folks opened their hearts and wallets for a wonderful cause.


That's awesome that so may people are willing to step up and help out. 

Lynne - I don't know where your quote went, but great picture of your kids. 

Almost 8:00, so floor people should be here any minute. Wish us luck.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Sounds kind of like Schumi just needed to pick up her meat order today
> She has not left for the family trip yet
> She still is at home



Yep, still here, we did go to pick up our butcher order, although....ssshhhh.....don`t tell our village butcher! We have an order to pick up from him next week when we come back.....that`s if we`re allowed to go of course. 





Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I'm up early because the floor installers are returning today. Hoping we got a good batch of flooring this time.
> 
> I still haven't had my booster yet. I guess that will happen after the new year. I haven't even thought about the shingles vaccine. I guess I should ask my practitioner about that the next time I see her.
> 
> I have a box of gift bags that get reused each year. When I need new ones I just go to the dollar store.
> 
> Nice that you will get to see them even if it is for a short time.
> 
> We went grocery shopping yesterday and it was really sad. It looked like we were expecting a hurricane or a snow storm.
> 
> I have had exactly one manicure in my lifetime and that was for my wedding.
> 
> We had only been once before and that was before B was born. It was quite an experience.
> 
> Amazon is very addictive. I have found stuff there that I wasn't able to find anywhere else.
> 
> I still prefer to buy clothes and shoes in person.  I like to know that something fits when I buy it. I love online shopping for just about everything else though.
> 
> I can understand your concerns. My mom is to the point that she won't go anywhere unless she absolutely has to.  She has also refused to get vaccinated.
> 
> 
> That's awesome that so may people are willing to step up and help out.
> 
> Lynne - I don't know where your quote went, but great picture of your kids.
> 
> Almost 8:00, so floor people should be here any minute. Wish us luck.



I don`t mind shopping either way to be honest, with shoes I do prefer to try them on as I have odd feet, but both work for me. 

I don`t have the nicest nails, so I never bother, but she has made them quite nice. 

Hope the flooring works out for you today and you`re all finished before too long....



Pitch black here already, it`s barely 4pm, but tomorrow is the shortest day, so to be expected everywhere, not unusual. 

Got all our jobs done, items picked up and decided on some smoked salmon and huge shrimp for dinner tonight, bit cold for a cold salad type dinner but we fancied it. Then Home Alone 2 tonight. 

Planning a day in tomorrow to get some baking done. Cookies aren`t a thing over here that folks make for Christmas generally, but will get some home baking done and also make up some pork sausagemeat mixed up with diced and cooked leeks then cooled, loads of ground black pepper and other seasonings and mix through cranberry sauce to half of it and cook seperately as Tom prefers it without the cranberry.....then bake it all so it`s like meat loaf and it`s served sliced cold usually.....lush! Never put stuffing in the bird. 

Time for a good old English cup of tea.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I blinked and it was Monday!!!  I meant to pop in here over the weekend...and just like that, the weekend was over.

Busy weekend, of cleaning and baking with a little grocery shopping tossed in.  I will need to make one more small grocery shop before the weekend to pick up fresh veggies and a few other things, but I have most of what we need for the holiday weekend.  

I whipped up a couple of different items of our favorite baking.  I will be making up my trays for dh's and my work places, and then some tins for friends tomorrow.  It was something I started years ago when funds were tight and I was home with the kids, I would bake and give that away to friends and teachers instead of gifts.  I still do it, as I know they actually look forward to them - and one asks for her favorites in her tin  .  I love to do it, and I know it's appreciated.  I have been asked if friends could buy trays of my baking.  Maybe in the coming years I might entertain the idea....but for now. I just like doing it for friends, family and co-workers.  

Everything is almost ready for Christmas.  I just have to wrap a few more presents, make a quick sweep of the floors and bathrooms before the kids arrive on Wednesday night, then we are ready to just enjoy our holiday time together.  



Metro West said:


> Good evening all! Glad to be back on the board and able to post again. This has been the most irritating week on record! First...we had to work late Tuesday night and Wednesday night because of people being out and trying to catch up for next week. Second...I wanted to meet Lynne on Wednesday night but couldn't because of work. Third...I found out some people in my building have tested positive for COVID...I don't know which one but I'm going to try and get my flu shot and COVID test this weekend.
> 
> All in all a lousy time!


I hope your week start to get better now.  Crossing my fingers for you to get a negative covid result.  


macraven said:


> One son is squeezing us in for a short 2 day visit for Christmas
> When I say short, it will be..
> He will arrive late Thursday night before midnight and return home on the 26 for work
> 
> And another is planing to come days after other son leaves.
> Their stay will be up to NY + 2 days
> 
> Both have about a 7 hour plus drive
> One son is a speed demon so it’s less than 8 hours for him while the other son drives like a grandma and takes his time.
> He can be here in 7.5 hoirs


It's great you can spend some time with your son for Christmas ( or around Christmas time)  Enjoy all the moments that it brings.  Even though it's short, it's better than no visit.  


Charade67 said:


> I am trying to stay awake on the drive home. I always get sleepy riding in a car for long distances.


We have started listening to unsolved murder podcasts while driving to see the kids.  It's about a 4.5 hr drive, and usually most are ending as we are rolling into the city.  It has helped me keep him company while he's driving 


Charade67 said:


> Former Olympian Elvis Stojko performs in this show every year.


I loved him.  I seen him perform one year here.  I really enjoyed it, and wouldn't hesitate to go to see another show of that type again.  They amaze me at how they make that look so effortless.  


schumigirl said:


> Then, plan to call one of my cousins in Long Island this afternoon. It`s almost a year to the day my aunt passed away, and the first anniversaries are always the hardest. So close to Christmas is never easy and it`s the same day Tom`s mum passed away too. Tough old time for many.
> 
> My niece has Christmas Day to get through as well, her son passed away Christmas Day last year, not sure quite how she`s going to manage, we won`t see her that day or my brother, but will the next day.


Holidays are hard especially when our loved ones are gone.  It's great you are reaching out to just be there for them.   Personally I know our family struggled more on the second year with out dh's mom than the first.  I think it was because we were just kind of on automatic pilot and numb that first year.  After that it, got easier.  We still have tears 8 yrs later, but it is easier to navigate.  

I hope you are still able to go to Scotland with all the craziness right now.  Enjoy taking around your packages / gifts to your friends and family!!!!


soniam said:


> We are supposed to go visit my husband's parents, siblings, and grandkids on Sunday after xmas and then drop off our son at my dad's on Monday. Our son will then go to my mom's midweek. They are divorced but live near each other. I am starting to worry. My dad and mom are not doing too well. With this new variant evading vaccines and not knowing if my husband's family are all fully vaxed or even careful, I am concerned that we may pass something to them. My dad hasn't said that he is sick, but he has been losing a lot of weight the last two times I have seen him during this past year. My mom is definitely not doing well. She got overdosed on new prescriptions for her pancreatitis by a new doctor near Thanksgiving. She was on an IV at home for a while. I am trying to convince my husband that we need to wear masks at his parents house. He doesn't seem to be concerned. His parents aren't doing great either. They are fairly old and have various medical conditions, heart problem, and his mother had a very bad fall last Spring where she broke a bunch of stuff, had to have a bunch of surgeries, was in a rehab facility for a couple of months. I don't know. If my parents or his parents are not careful, that is their prerogative, but I don't want our family to give them covid and have them become very sick or die. However, I know my mom is pretty careful and my dad is fairly careful. Ugh! I hate this stuff. I am thinking that DS and I are not going to visit his family. We didn't last year xmas, and some of them didn't understand. This was before any of us were even vaccinated. Our son didn't stay with my parents last xmas either, because I was concerned.


That's a hard decision.  Wishing the best for them, during this holiday season.  


Robo56 said:


> Our church sent out a text message yesterday saying they had partnered with a local church that is located in the areas of Kentucky that were devastated by the tornado. They are collecting toys for those children.
> 
> Those families have lost everything and I did not want a child to not have gifts on Christmas. When I went to church today the area were the gifts were to be dropped off where doing well. Looks like many folks opened their hearts and wallets for a wonderful cause.


My heart drops when I think of that.  

Well, I should get started shuffling a few papers.  Not much sitting here, as everyone is gearing down for Christmas shut down. 

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh English tea, please.  But will be fine with my tea I’ve been drinking.

Pizza lunch. Yay! Little one picked up.

Will be stylish for the holidays, as had to move my hair appointment, as had made it weeks ago, before we decided to go away. But she was able to squeeze me in tomorrow. Yay!

But yeah,


And,


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> What a worry with your parents and your DH parents too. Your mum has had it tough by the sounds of it, and the weight loss is certainly a worry with your dad. I wonder if he`s concerned too but doesn`t want to worry anyone. I know several folks have avoided getting treatment for many issues during all of this.
> 
> I don`t blame you for considering not visiting dh family......I think you have to be comfortable with whomever you might visit, and hopefully they`ll understand.
> 
> This pandemic has just been awful for so many families.



My dad said the doctor told him to not worry. However, I know that if he were sick, he wouldn't tell us. That's just how he and his family are. If we don't end up visiting, I don't really care if they don't understand. I am have had it trying to explain things to people that just are in a totally different book, definitely not on the same page.

Hope Scotland comes through. Have a great holiday!!



macraven said:


> Soniam, that is tough medical stuff for your parents !
> Hope they improve and feel better and your in laws also improve
> 
> Have they any interest in moving to a senior citizen retirement home where they have nursing staff to take care of their medical conditions ?
> 
> i had to go that route with mine when their health declined
> 
> It was easier for me as I could not keep up with their medical needs and care



Luckily, my mom has my step-dad, who is in good health. Plus, she had a home care nurse while she had the IV. My mom would never move to a senior home or live with us. She is very stubborn and very independent. She has told me several times that she will take care of it, if she gets too bad. Both my mom and my dad are still doing well enough to take care of themselves, for now.



Charade67 said:


> I can understand your concerns. My mom is to the point that she won't go anywhere unless she absolutely has to.  She has also refused to get vaccinated.



 At least she understands the risk without being vaccinated. My parents are both vaccinated and boosted. They still don't go out as much as they used to though.

Hope everyone who is heading out early for the holidays has a great one.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> My dad said the doctor told him to not worry. However, I know that if he were sick, he wouldn't tell us. That's just how he and his family are. If we don't end up visiting, I don't really care if they don't understand. I am have had it trying to explain things to people that just are in a totally different book, definitely not on the same page.
> 
> Hope Scotland comes through. Have a great holiday!!
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily, my mom has my step-dad, who is in good health. Plus, she had a home care nurse while she had the IV. My mom would never move to a senior home or live with us. She is very stubborn and very independent. She has told me several times that she will take care of it, if she gets too bad. Both my mom and my dad are still doing well enough to take care of themselves, for now.
> 
> 
> 
> At least she understands the risk without being vaccinated. My parents are both vaccinated and boosted. They still don't go out as much as they used to though.
> 
> Hope everyone who is heading out early for the holidays has a great one.



I know what you mean. I think my dad knew he was going to pass but never said a word, I said he knew the week before it was close, he wasn`t ill, just worn out. 

I completely agree about being done with trying to make anyone else understand your reasoning.....yo do what`s right for you and your family. 

Sounds like your mum and step dad have it all worked out. We certainly take over the role as parents as they age......we all struggle keeping my mum in usually, but she is being so careful these last 2 years, such a shame really.














​Having a fun day!!! Aren`t people funny.........




Just about to watch Home Alone 2 with a Gin Fizz.......







​
Looks like Scotland will still happen......Boris bottled it with restrictions, so unless something changes next few days, we`ll be able to go as planned. Hope so as it would cost an arm and a leg to parcel up all the gifts and post them....but if we have to we will. 

One of my cousins in LI has covid and she has asthma too, so they are concerned of course. Fingers crossed she`s ok.

Gin Fizz time.......


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I had the BEST TIME at Universal dare I say better than disney?


----------



## schumigirl

CampbellzSoup said:


> View attachment 632221
> 
> I had the BEST TIME at Universal dare I say better than disney?



Now that is a cute little guy........gorgeous!! And what a picture to have for the future.......

Glad to hear you had such a good time at Universal......and yes, Universal is SO much better than Disney


----------



## Charade67

We have a floor! Well, part of a floor. They were able to finish the living room, dining room, and kitchen today. Tomorrow they start work on the bedrooms, hallway, and foyer.




schumigirl said:


> I don`t have the nicest nails, so I never bother, but she has made them quite nice.


 Same here. Mine are very weak and tear easily. I just keep them short. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I loved him. I seen him perform one year here. I really enjoyed it, and wouldn't hesitate to go to see another show of that type again. They amaze me at how they make that look so effortless.


 I loved watching him skate back in his Olympic days. He’s still good, but I don’t think he does the back flip anymore. 



schumigirl said:


> Looks like Scotland will still happen..


 Yay! Have a great trip.

Tonight is probably Monday night football. I think I will read a book.


----------



## keishashadow

Floating back in…


Been down for the count after an emergency tooth extraction two days after we returned from trip.  Wound up with multiple, rare complications that sent me to the ER the next day.  was rather daunting with all the obviously sick people packing the place.  I crawled into a corner & tried not to breathe too deeply thru my double mask.

Guess that outcome explains why the new-to-me oral surgeon had a last-minute appointment open when my regular one was booking 2-1/2 months out.  Live & learn!  Still some lingering annoyances, not stopping me from playing catch up trying to get everything in place for the holiday celebrations.  Good thing I like a challenge!



Charade67 said:


> I like wrapping presents too. I usually wrap as I buy them.


every single year I swear I’m going to follow suit, let’s just say I’m nearly half way thru wrapping (i.e., wrapping paper, tape & a gift tag only this year, what would Martha Stewart think).  Doesn’t help deliveries still landing on doorstep daily, such a convenience tho to be able to skip the stores for the most part this season.

didn’t read thru whole thread since I was gone, hope all are well and enjoying the last day of fall & the holiday season.


macraven said:


> It’s a sad pathetic life I lead …. Lol


sounds like you will have a well-deserved, wonderful holiday, shared with loved ones...enjoy.  

My forays to provision have been mimicking yours.  surely makes the task frustrating at times.  I’ve given up finding chocolate sprinkles for my thumbprint cookies this year.  Went with an apricot version that came out quite tasty.  


schumigirl said:


> Pain in the arm and surrounding area from the booster is finally easing too, think that`s been the worst reaction I`ve had to any of them, very strange pain more like nerve pain than anything else. But, that`s over a week now so I`m glad it`s easing.


ouch, sorry to hear.  Go with the more your reaction turns out, the better the vaxx took hold school of thot


----------



## macraven

Charade
Good to read you have 3 rooms done now!

Anymore remodeling to be done after the other floors will be done next week?

i am sure you are looking forward to getting it all done

Does Casper hide when the work is being done?

Homies… are all of you ready for Christmas now?
Not many days left 

i bought a card for Mr Mac and was proud I did  that early
Only issue is, I can’t remember where I tucked away his Christmas card

Hope all have sweet dreams tonight


----------



## macraven

Looks like Janet and I posted at the same time 

Happy to see her check in!
Sending her mummy dust that she feels better real soon


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Anymore remodeling to be done after the other floors will be done next week?


 No. After the floor is complete we are done for now. Dh wants to build a storage closet under the stairs (We are calling it the Harry Potter room.) but that is going to have to wait. We have spent all of our home improvement budget. 



macraven said:


> Does Casper hide when the work is being done?


It depends on what they are doing. He’s mostly curious and will go up to the workers to see what they are doing. When they start using the power tools he will run to another room.

I should be sleeping, but nodded off earlier and now am wide awake.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Floating back in…
> 
> View attachment 632285
> Been down for the count after an emergency tooth extraction two days after we returned from trip.  Wound up with multiple, rare complications that sent me to the ER the next day.  was rather daunting with all the obviously sick people packing the place.  I crawled into a corner & tried not to breathe too deeply thru my double mask.
> 
> Guess that outcome explains why the new-to-me oral surgeon had a last-minute appointment open when my regular one was booking 2-1/2 months out.  Live & learn!  Still some lingering annoyances, not stopping me from playing catch up trying to get everything in place for the holiday celebrations.  Good thing I like a challenge!
> 
> 
> every single year I swear I’m going to follow suit, let’s just say I’m nearly half way thru wrapping (i.e., wrapping paper, tape & a gift tag only this year, what would Martha Stewart think).  Doesn’t help deliveries still landing on doorstep daily, such a convenience tho to be able to skip the stores for the most part this season.
> 
> didn’t read thru whole thread since I was gone, hope all are well and enjoying the last day of fall & the holiday season.
> 
> sounds like you will have a well-deserved, wonderful holiday, shared with loved ones...enjoy.
> 
> My forays to provision have been mimicking yours.  surely makes the task frustrating at times.  I’ve given up finding chocolate sprinkles for my thumbprint cookies this year.  Went with an apricot version that came out quite tasty.
> 
> ouch, sorry to hear.  Go with the more your reaction turns out, the better the vaxx took hold school of thot



Black humour indeed..........it was a little humorous seeing Tom pale a little as I described what happened to you, but glad you`re on the mend in time for the festivities............yep, I`m not being Martha Stewart this year either......as long as gifts are wrapped, I`m happy. 

Yes, I`ll take any other booster they want to me to take, small price to pay. 






macraven said:


> Charade
> Good to read you have 3 rooms done now!
> 
> Anymore remodeling to be done after the other floors will be done next week?
> 
> i am sure you are looking forward to getting it all done
> 
> Does Casper hide when the work is being done?
> 
> Homies… are all of you ready for Christmas now?
> Not many days left
> 
> i bought a card for Mr Mac and was proud I did  that early
> Only issue is, I can’t remember where I tucked away his Christmas card
> 
> Hope all have sweet dreams tonight



I`m ready.......(smug smile ahead  ) Apart from having to hand some cards into the village, might do that tonight. I wonder if your card for mr mac is in the same sort of place I had safely put all the cards I`d already written......still cannot find those darn cards.

 Yep, 4 more sleeps.....





Charade67 said:


> No. After the floor is complete we are done for now. Dh wants to build a storage closet under the stairs (We are calling it the Harry Potter room.) but that is going to have to wait. We have spent all of our home improvement budget.
> 
> 
> It depends on what they are doing. He’s mostly curious and will go up to the workers to see what they are doing. When they start using the power tools he will run to another room.
> 
> I should be sleeping, but nodded off earlier and now am wide awake.



We do have a cupboard like that under the stairs in this house. We said if Kyle had been much younger when we moved in here, he`d have claimed that as his Potter area and we wouldn`t be able to utilise it as storage........kids. 

Yes, I`ve been avoiding napping since we came home this time, it ends up not just a nap, it`s 3 hours of full sleep if I shut my eyes for "half an hour"

Glad the floor is progressing and you`re happy with it. 





High of 41F today for the shortest day....Winter Solstice has come around again......we won`t be seeing any sun today to miss it anyway, but only seems 5 minutes since the longest day in June! 

Baking and cooking plans today. Although we do have to go out after all and drop into one of the charities we help out at and do a couple of deliveries, they`re short handed today but won`t take long. If we have time there is a lunch time carol service I`d like to attend, one of my friends is in the church Choir there and would be nice to see her sing as she does a solo and they sing O Holy Night which is one of my favourite hymns. 

And one of the other charities were happy to announce we collected a record amount of shoe boxes this year for our little area. It`s so easy to fill them up with goodies a few times a year, everyone buys shoes so why not fill the empty boxes up for a good cause.

Dinner is lamb tonight, diced and cooked slowly in red wine and redcurrant sauce blended with herbs and light spices, gorgeous. That`ll simmer away all day in the slow cooker. 

Think apart from baking/cooking I`m just about finished for Christmas planning.  

























Happy Tuesday 









​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay yay, yay. It’s a Taco Tuesday today. The day Mac gets a Taco Bell dinner, most likely enjoyed eating in the car, and hope she finds that card. Ditto for that card finding for Schumi. So odd. I have a big box in which I put my cards in. Did not remember where in closet I put it last year. Little one found it, as she wanted cards to mail with gifts to her friends, a few weeks ago. So most of my cards have been mailed.

Sending lots of well wishes to Keisha. Ack, for all that happened to you. I hope going forward, you are ready to enjoy that holiday fare. Hmm, I found some great looking jimmies at Target, including edible, food safe glitter that was awesome. And a big pack of some nice looking from Wegmans. Eh, as long as cookies tasted good, that’s a win. And since new oven, seems nothing was burned this year. So our baking weekend was a success.

Eh, even with that holiday ending week, this week seems to be crawling along. But as thanks to that federal holiday, a three day weekend will it be. Certainly will be happy to turn alarm off when I go to sleep the night before Christmas Eve. Woot!

Well, not much else to say, but a very cute kid with Grinch picture.  Thank you for sharing, CSoup.  

But as that ever early up for me, a good morning to all the homies, and time for more tea.  Hehe, and a cookie to enjoy before some oatmeal, as had some left after using most of it for oatmeal cookies.  Made plain and loaded with raisin ones,  I like both kinds of those cookies, but will hope a chocolate chip one will still be found.  If not, I’m fond of the peanut butter ones we make. This time, we used kisses and those crunch bells.  Both cookies looked great. Or ooh what I grew up calling them, holiday nuggets.  A more dry round cookie with ground walnuts in them, tossed hot in 10x sugar.   Perfect with tea.  There should be those left, as kids are not as fond of them. But if DH found our big box of cookies, there may not be those left.  Though he tends to eat whatever he grabs from our cookie selection.    

Later homies.  A most terrific Taco  Tuesday.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Day three of flooring. Today they should be doing the bedrooms.

Dh’s birthday gift arrived yesterday. I had it shipped to my office so he wouldn’t see it. We will be having a late birthday dinner for him on Friday. I think I got the last reservation.




keishashadow said:


> Been down for the count after an emergency tooth extraction two days after we returned from trip. Wound up with multiple, rare complications that sent me to the ER the next day. was rather daunting with all the obviously sick people packing the place. I crawled into a corner & tried not to breathe too deeply thru my double mask.


 Sending speedy recovery wishes too you. Hope you are feeling back to normal soon. 



schumigirl said:


> Baking and cooking plans today.


 I think I’m starting my baking on Friday. I’m going to attempt a pumpkin pie this year along with my requested apple pie. I also need to make something chocolate. 



Lynne G said:


> Eh, even with that holiday ending week, this week seems to be crawling along. But as thanks to that federal holiday, a three day weekend will it be. Certainly will be happy to turn alarm off when I go to sleep the night before Christmas Eve. Woot!


I’m getting a rare 5 day weekend. Both therapists are taking Thursday and Monday off, so I don’t need to be there either. I will need to find something to do.


----------



## Lynne G

That’s awesome Charade.  Enjoy the bonus long weekend.  And yay, for floor almost done.

Generally quiet, which is good.  Older one works until just after lunch.  I’m begging him to come with me to get his hair cut.  Mop head he is.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning. Day three of flooring. Today they should be doing the bedrooms.
> 
> Dh’s birthday gift arrived yesterday. I had it shipped to my office so he wouldn’t see it. We will be having a late birthday dinner for him on Friday. I think I got the last reservation.
> 
> 
> Sending speedy recovery wishes too you. Hope you are feeling back to normal soon.
> 
> I think I’m starting my baking on Friday. I’m going to attempt a pumpkin pie this year along with my requested apple pie. I also need to make something chocolate.
> 
> 
> I’m getting a rare 5 day weekend. Both therapists are taking Thursday and Monday off, so I don’t need to be there either. I will need to find something to do.



Admire your new flooring would be my first choice......... 

I have an apple and blackberry pie in the oven right now, last thing I`m baking today, both my ovens are exhausted. The Aga is always on, but the electric double oven is rarely used for regular baking now, but they`ve earned a rest tonight. 





Been a busy old day. We did make the deliveries for the charity this morning and saw some of the Carol service before we made it home, but it is so cold tonight. We have 0c but feels colder, which isn`t fun. No plans to go out tonight.

Did deliver the newly bought and written cards for folks in the village and it felt like the depths of winter out there. No breeze at all, so the cold air is just hanging. 

Then this afternoon got a delivery of two bottles of Sauvage mens smellies, one aftershave and one mens parfum......I already received the delivery I ordered, it`s for part of Tom`s Christmas. So, called them up and they said no it was right enough and not to send them back. Checked the online banking thingy and no charge had been added.......the lady on the phone confirmed I paid last week as I told her, but insisted we keep the second delivery  as there was no option for her to take it back and no I wouldn`t be charged again......lol....crazy! So, he`ll either get double or we`ll give it to someone as a gift. 

Mid colour haircut tomorrow morning, then a few gifts to deliver to various friends and drop in on the couple from the farm too, I have some baking for them although she is such a wonderful baker it`s like handing a stick drawing to Rembrandt. 

Dinner soon......it`s been simmering all day and smells wonderful, looking forward to tucking into this dish.


----------



## Metro West

Good afternoon all. Just stopping in during my lunchtime at work. COVID test was negative so that's good. I'm having to backup a coworker this week who is out sick so it's been very busy again. 

We are getting rain today and a cool down coming tonight but I'm ready for it. I don't mind cool weather around holidays...reminds me of home. 

Take it easy and have a good day!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Gotta love Tuesday mornings!!!  Only 2.5 day left of work for this year!  The count down is on. 

It's pretty quiet at work.  Phone calls are not frequent, and no large orders of material.   Only bits and pieces being ordered and picked up, which makes for less paper shuffling too   I'll take the quiet days...as after Xmas we are predicted to pick up steam and be very busy. 

Went out for supper last night with a couple of gf.  It was a great evening together.  We don't get together nearly enough...and especially since covid hit.  Did NOT have a good server and I am considering speaking with their floor manager about our experience.  We did go to a restaurant with pricey meals, with the price tag, I also expect a certain level of service and professionalism.  I don't want to hear " what do you want?" after she had ignored our table for over 20 minutes while flirting with a table of young men   I know that being a server is not easy, but this might not be the gig for her - especially at a higher end restaurant.  Oh well, there are other restaurants to visit with just as great meals. 

Tonight is a quick swish and clean around the house, and one more batch of cookies that were requested by my son-in-law.  Those won't take me long to get done.  I need to run at lunch to our butchers to get a turkey.  They are getting a shipment of their turkeys from a menonite community that raises amazing poultry.  Other than the one batch of cookies, and a 2 more gifts to wrap, I am ready for Christmas. 

@Charade 67   Yay on the flooring being completed!!!!  It has been a long haul for you to see this project completed. 

@schumigirl  I am glad your still able to go to Scotland.  So far no announcements for our province.  Other provinces are locking down again....we are not lol  We are the " Texas/Florida" of Canada.  Your lamb dinner sounds delicious.  That is not something we eat often.  It not easy to find in our grocery / butcher shops here. 

@Lynne G   Enjoy your hair appointment.  It's great when the stylist is able to move their schedules around at this time of year.

@keishashadow  Yikes...I'm glad your on the mend from you dentistry experience.  Just hearing about that makes me want to run out screaming lol.  I hope you continue to heal.  

@Metro West  yay on the negative test!

Well, I should get to shuffling some papers.  My tea is empty, so that's my signal to get to work.  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Good afternoon all. Just stopping in during my lunchtime at work. COVID test was negative so that's good. I'm having to backup a coworker this week who is out sick so it's been very busy again.
> 
> We are getting rain today and a cool down coming tonight but I'm ready for it. I don't mind cool weather around holidays...reminds me of home.
> 
> Take it easy and have a good day!








Pumpkin1172 said:


> Gotta love Tuesday mornings!!!  Only 2.5 day left of work for this year!  The count down is on.
> 
> It's pretty quiet at work.  Phone calls are not frequent, and no large orders of material.   Only bits and pieces being ordered and picked up, which makes for less paper shuffling too   I'll take the quiet days...as after Xmas we are predicted to pick up steam and be very busy.
> 
> Went out for supper last night with a couple of gf.  It was a great evening together.  We don't get together nearly enough...and especially since covid hit.  Did NOT have a good server and I am considering speaking with their floor manager about our experience.  We did go to a restaurant with pricey meals, with the price tag, I also expect a certain level of service and professionalism.  I don't want to hear " what do you want?" after she had ignored our table for over 20 minutes while flirting with a table of young men   I know that being a server is not easy, but this might not be the gig for her - especially at a higher end restaurant.  Oh well, there are other restaurants to visit with just as great meals.
> 
> Tonight is a quick swish and clean around the house, and one more batch of cookies that were requested by my son-in-law.  Those won't take me long to get done.  I need to run at lunch to our butchers to get a turkey.  They are getting a shipment of their turkeys from a menonite community that raises amazing poultry.  Other than the one batch of cookies, and a 2 more gifts to wrap, I am ready for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> @schumigirl  I am glad your still able to go to Scotland.  So far no announcements for our province.  Other provinces are locking down again....we are not lol  We are the " Texas/Florida" of Canada.  Your lamb dinner sounds delicious.  That is not something we eat often.  It not easy to find in our grocery / butcher shops here.



I completely agree, no excuse for bad service, especially in the higher end restaurants, one expects more there. Yes, we vote with our feet and wallets too, plenty of other places to frequent. Shame it wasn`t a better experience for a girly night out. 

Lamb is popular here and very common...we have sheep everywhere! Scottish and Welsh lamb is the best, we often joke with our English butcher he needs to import it form Scotland and he`d sell more........he gives us what for with some salty language there.......lol......it is beautiful and if cooked correctly isn`t greasy as some thing......they must be bad cooks or not cooks at all. 

Hope you get everything organised for your visitors coming.....it`ll be lovely to see your little granddaughter for the Holidays....




So Scotland is on. No restrictions till the day we come home, although truth be told, we would still be going regardless of any new restrictions. Many over here have had enough of all the rules when flouted openly by Government. 

Hotel contacted us today to check we were still coming, we replied yes and they confirmed even if we have to cancel last minute, there`ll be no charges. Looking forward to our stay in that hotel as we do like it a lot. No sea view this time, but it sells out fast over the holidays so we were just glad to get two rooms. 

Watching the Gene Lockhart version of a Christmas Carol tonight and Christmas with the Kranks....very funny film.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> So Scotland is on. No restrictions till the day we come home, although truth be told, we would still be going regardless of any new restrictions. Many over here have had enough of all the rules when flouted openly by Government.


We are in the same boat here.  We have done everything they have asked...we are not going to NOT see family over Xmas.  We are extremely lucky that Dh's dad is in great health and in all honesty is not that old.  

We were hoping to go see dh's grandma with our Granddaughter over New Years.  We are going to talk to dh's aunts to see how comfortable they are with that...see how covid is by that point.  Sigh, we were hoping to get to see her again, but with this new variant and her being 100, we don't want to bring anything to her either .  We will weigh it carefully.  Maybe wait until this variant is on the downslide then go visit.  

Currently watching/researching things to do in the Keys/Tampa areas.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> We are in the same boat here.  We have done everything they have asked...we are not going to NOT see family over Xmas.  We are extremely lucky that Dh's dad is in great health and in all honesty is not that old.
> 
> We were hoping to go see dh's grandma with our Granddaughter over New Years.  We are going to talk to dh's aunts to see how comfortable they are with that...see how covid is by that point.  Sigh, we were hoping to get to see her again, but with this new variant and her being 100, we don't want to bring anything to her either .  We will weigh it carefully.  Maybe wait until this variant is on the downslide then go visit.
> 
> Currently watching/researching things to do in the Keys/Tampa areas.



Oh fingers crossed they`re comfortable as I`m sure they would adore seeing your granddaughter, what a treat that would be for them. It is a balancing act for sure but hopefully it`ll work out. I think now there`s always going to be a "new" variant. 

Yes, we said unless we feel poorly, or anyone in Scotland feels poorly, we`ll still go regardless if they bring in restrictions......life is too short and my mum will be 87 in March, so wild horses wouldn`t stop us. 

We`re testing regularly with the NHS tests we get from pharmacies, so it`s as much as we can do.


----------



## Charade67

The guys are still here working on the bedrooms. Apparently those rooms have been a bit of a challenge. Their boss showed up about an hour ago to help.




schumigirl said:


> I have an apple and blackberry pie in the oven right now,


 I have never eaten blackberry pie. I’d like to try one sometime. 



schumigirl said:


> Then this afternoon got a delivery of two bottles of Sauvage mens smellies, one aftershave and one mens parfum......I already received the delivery I ordered, it`s for part of Tom`s Christmas. So, called them up and they said no it was right enough and not to send them back. Checked the online banking thingy and no charge had been added.......the lady on the phone confirmed I paid last week as I told her, but insisted we keep the second delivery as there was no option for her to take it back and no I wouldn`t be charged again......lol....crazy! So, he`ll either get double or we`ll give it to someone as a gift.


 Oh well, you tried. Nice to have a bonus gift. 



Metro West said:


> Good afternoon all. Just stopping in during my lunchtime at work. COVID test was negative so that's good. I'm having to backup a coworker this week who is out sick so it's been very busy again.


Great news on the Covid test. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Went out for supper last night with a couple of gf. It was a great evening together. We don't get together nearly enough...and especially since covid hit. Did NOT have a good server and I am considering speaking with their floor manager about our experience. We did go to a restaurant with pricey meals, with the price tag, I also expect a certain level of service and professionalism. I don't want to hear " what do you want?" after she had ignored our table for over 20 minutes while flirting with a table of young men  I know that being a server is not easy, but this might not be the gig for her - especially at a higher end restaurant. Oh well, there are other restaurants to visit with just as great meals.


 Definitely let management know. There is no excuse for service that poor.

We are supposed to be going to an Irish dance show tonight. I hope these guys wrap up soon.


----------



## macraven

Hope you love the new floors!
And that they finish soon so you can get on with your plans for the evening out tonight


----------



## soniam

@keishashadow  Oh that's terrible about your tooth problems. Sounds like you have the same health luck that my mom does. She once got scratched by her cat and ending up having to get IV antibiotics. If she didn't have bad luck, she wouldn't have any at all.

@Charade67 Yeah for floors!!! So close!

@Metro West So glad you tested negative. I bet that was nerve wracking.

@schumigirl Yeah for Scotland!! Mmm. Blackberry pie. I actually haven't had blackberry pie, but blackberry cobbler is very popular in the South and one of my favorites. Face it. I would eat any pie given to me  

@Pumpkin1172 I hope you get to visit grandma. This stuff has been so sucky. It's easy to not worry about yourself, but it's hard when it is someone older or in poor health.

Starting off my diet early. I was going to wait until tomorrow to start eating bad, but we picked up some "awful" sugar cookies. It's the soft ones from the grocery store with the brightly colored frosting that you suspect uses advanced "technology" to be made. How the heck do they get them that soft and have such a long shelf life I don't know why I can't resist them though.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, pampered and blonde once again.  For days before Christmas appointment, I’d thought they’d be slammed.  But was very quiet with only my salon lady and one other salon lady, and mine said one appointment after me, and she was done for the night.

Came home, all said hungry.  Wasn’t watching the knife carefully enough and ouch.  It did stop bleeding, but will keep putting antibiotic on it, and change bandaid for a few days.  Dumb me.  But did make teriyaki chicken with steamed broccoli and white rice.  It was tasty.

Thank goodness hump day is tomorrow.  Christmas Eve cannot come fast enough.


----------



## soniam

Lynne G said:


> Yay, pampered and blonde once again.  For days before Christmas appointment, I’d thought they’d be slammed.  But was very quiet with only my salon lady and one other salon lady, and mine said one appointment after me, and she was done for the night.
> 
> Came home, all said hungry.  Wasn’t watching the knife carefully enough and ouch.  It did stop bleeding, but will keep putting antibiotic on it, and change bandaid for a few days.  Dumb me.  But did make teriyaki chicken with steamed broccoli and white rice.  It was tasty.
> 
> Thank goodness hump day is tomorrow.  Christmas Eve cannot come fast enough.


Be careful with the knife. I rammed a small knife into the palm of my hand once while cutting an avocado. The entire tip of the knife disappeared into my palm between my thumb and forefinger. I had to have stitches and had loss of nerve for a while. It's fine now though. Hope your isn't too bad and heals quickly.


----------



## macraven

Soniam, I’ll join you on that diet and help you get rid of the awful cookies 

Will we have coffee or soda with it?


----------



## macraven

Lynne ouch!
Guess you will be off duty for kitchen clean up tonight.


----------



## keishashadow

I’m on a Bumble roll this year



Lynne G said:


> Hmm, I found some great looking jimmies at Target, including edible, food safe glitter that was awesome. And a big pack of some nice looking from Wegmans. Eh, as long as cookies tasted good, that’s a win. And since new oven, seems nothing was burned this year. So our baking weekend was a success.


i had some pastel ones just delivered by WM, all i could locate.  If I don’t use them for upcoming holidays (freezer is groaning) at least will have for Easter!  Rest of order quite boring, four large packages of TP & PT, enough to last until Easter too lol.   Grabbed various sizes of freezer bags & roll of parchment paper.  Oddly, could only find the sheets this year.  Once less thing to worry about is a good thing



Charade67 said:


> Hope you are feeling back to normal soon.


thanks, I’m more of an Abby Normal sort but, appreciate the sentiment!


Charade67 said:


> Dh’s birthday gift arrived yesterday. I had it shipped to my office so he wouldn’t see it. We will be having a late birthday dinner for him on Friday. I think I got the last reservation.


that’s a very good idea!  Always felt for those with BDs near Xmas often getting a bit short-shifted.  Sounds like he will have a very special day thanks to you.


schumigirl said:


> have an apple and blackberry pie in the oven right now,


another who has picked her share of blackberries in the wild to eat out of hand, never tried in a pie.


schumigirl said:


> Mid colour haircut tomorrow morning


nothing like a fresh ‘do.  


Metro West said:


> Good afternoon all. Just stopping in during my lunchtime at work. COVID test was negative so that's good. I'm having to backup a coworker this week who is out sick so it's been very busy again.
> 
> We are getting rain today and a cool down coming tonight but I'm ready for it. I don't mind cool weather around holidays...reminds me of home.


that’s a relief For you!   My oldest DS & family have been posted lots of pics in ponchos from WDW


Pumpkin1172 said:


> They are getting a shipment of their turkeys from a menonite community that raises amazing poultry. Other than the one batch of cookies, and a 2 more gifts to wrap, I am ready for Christmas.


good for you!   That’s a lucky catch on the turkey.  no matter what I do, always figure there’s something else I forgot.  Funny, nobody every notices.  


schumigirl said:


> So Scotland is on. No restrictions till the day we come home, although truth be told, we would still be going regardless of any new restrictions.


Great news!   I’m sure all will be well.  it’s those who live their lives recklessly that are putting the screws to us all.


soniam said:


> I rammed a small knife into the palm of my hand once while cutting an avocado. The entire tip of the knife disappeared into my palm between my thumb and forefinger.


My stomach lurched, yikes.


macraven said:


> Soniam, I’ll join you on that diet and help you get rid of the awful cookies
> 
> Will we have coffee or soda with it?


may i offer some Bailey’s?  Still in shock after state store run today.  no idea pandemic pricing on booze was a thing, surprise!


macraven said:


> Lynne ouch!
> Guess you will be off duty for kitchen clean up tonight.


Are you starting to gear up for your holiday festivities?  I believe you said “meat” vs. poultry.  I’d love to be able to get away with a prime rib but, the mr won’t have it.


----------



## macraven

I have only made a prime rib meal once
We liked it so decided to do it this holiday.

Son and dil will be with us two days so I wanted to make a simple meal and not be tied up in the kitchen.

Mr Mac and I had a turkey breast for thanksgiving and it’s too soon for us for that repeat

Come on over to my house for a plate of red meat!

Our meal will be simple this Christmas.
Meat, a vegetable, mashed potatoes and a store bought turtle pie.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> The guys are still here working on the bedrooms. Apparently those rooms have been a bit of a challenge. Their boss showed up about an hour ago to help.
> 
> 
> I have never eaten blackberry pie. I’d like to try one sometime.
> 
> Oh well, you tried. Nice to have a bonus gift.
> 
> Great news on the Covid test.
> 
> Definitely let management know. There is no excuse for service that poor.
> 
> We are supposed to be going to an Irish dance show tonight. I hope these guys wrap up soon.



Hope you got to the dance show and floors were all done, you`ll be so happy to see it all completed and before Christmas too. 





soniam said:


> @keishashadow  Oh that's terrible about your tooth problems. Sounds like you have the same health luck that my mom does. She once got scratched by her cat and ending up having to get IV antibiotics. If she didn't have bad luck, she wouldn't have any at all.
> 
> @Charade67 Yeah for floors!!! So close!
> 
> @Metro West So glad you tested negative. I bet that was nerve wracking.
> 
> @schumigirl Yeah for Scotland!! Mmm. Blackberry pie. I actually haven't had blackberry pie, but blackberry cobbler is very popular in the South and one of my favorites. Face it. I would eat any pie given to me
> 
> @Pumpkin1172 I hope you get to visit grandma. This stuff has been so sucky. It's easy to not worry about yourself, but it's hard when it is someone older or in poor health.
> 
> Starting off my diet early. I was going to wait until tomorrow to start eating bad, but we picked up some "awful" sugar cookies. It's the soft ones from the grocery store with the brightly colored frosting that you suspect uses advanced "technology" to be made. How the heck do they get them that soft and have such a long shelf life I don't know why I can't resist them though.



It`s got to be apple with the blackberries, it doesn`t work as well on their own, but lush. I`ve tried a few cobblers in Florida.....haven`t met one I haven`t liked.......lol.....

Good luck with the diet.......sounds fun!! 





keishashadow said:


> I’m on a Bumble roll this year
> View attachment 632445
> 
> i had some pastel ones just delivered by WM, all i could locate.  If I don’t use them for upcoming holidays (freezer is groaning) at least will have for Easter!  Rest of order quite boring, four large packages of TP & PT, enough to last until Easter too lol.   Grabbed various sizes of freezer bags & roll of parchment paper.  Oddly, could only find the sheets this year.  Once less thing to worry about is a good thing
> 
> 
> thanks, I’m more of an Abby Normal sort but, appreciate the sentiment!
> 
> that’s a very good idea!  Always felt for those with BDs near Xmas often getting a bit short-shifted.  Sounds like he will have a very special day thanks to you.
> 
> another who has picked her share of blackberries in the wild to eat out of hand, never tried in a pie.
> 
> nothing like a fresh ‘do.
> 
> that’s a relief For you!   My oldest DS & family have been posted lots of pics in ponchos from WDW
> 
> good for you!   That’s a lucky catch on the turkey.  no matter what I do, always figure there’s something else I forgot.  Funny, nobody every notices.
> 
> Great news!   I’m sure all will be well.  it’s those who live their lives recklessly that are putting the screws to us all.
> 
> My stomach lurched, yikes.
> 
> may i offer some Bailey’s?  Still in shock after state store run today.  no idea pandemic pricing on booze was a thing, surprise!
> 
> Are you starting to gear up for your holiday festivities?  I believe you said “meat” vs. poultry.  I’d love to be able to get away with a prime rib but, the mr won’t have it.



I`d love to be a visitor at yours over the festive season......sounds amazing!! 

Yes, turkey here too for Christmas as is our tradition in the UK, can`t wait to have it but Prime Rib is another treat usually for Sunday or New Years Day dinner......





macraven said:


> I have only made a prime rib meal once
> We liked it so decided to do it this holiday.
> 
> Son and dil will be with us two days so I wanted to make a simple meal and not be tied up in the kitchen.
> 
> Mr Mac and I had a turkey breast for thanksgiving and it’s too soon for us for that repeat
> 
> Come on over to my house for a plate of red meat!
> 
> Our meal will be simple this Christmas.
> Meat, a vegetable, mashed potatoes and a store bought turtle pie.



Prime Rib will be gorgeous and yes, you want to spend your time with the family rather than be cooking when they visit. We are huge fans of Turkey and would eat it more often if it was available. This year as we`re at family for Christmas the butcher is keeping our Christmas turkey till we come home and we`re having it for NY`s dinner this time around. 

I need to go Google what a turtle pie is though........I have quite the image in my head that`s a little odd.......lol.......





Another cold one, but not as chilly as yesterday thankfully. 

Got the salon this morning, just a cut and blow dry as I`m still as blonde as I was before we left for the trip, will be a good few weeks yet before I need colouring again. I do love the pampering in the salon though. 

Need to wrap up the last of my gifts and deliver a few more, few friends are dropping in on us too to drop off gifts and hopefully will be able to spend some time with them as we won`t see them till after the holidays. 

Making a lasagne for dinner tonight, will have it with some salad and maybe make some garlic bread if I have time today. Lunch will be turkey sandwiches but with some lovely sweet brioche sub style sandwiches. 

Tea first though.......




























Happy Wednesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a happy Wednesday to you as well, Schumi.  We’ve got a warmer start to day, with drizzling out right now.  Still in the 30’s, but at least no ice to scrape off windows like yesterday.  Your pies sound lovely.  I tend to like more of the filling than the crust. Hope that tea was enjoyed this morning, and yay for a salon trip too.  Nice to be that present delivery service to friends, and presents to be delivered to your home.  So happy your holiday away is to be visiting the family and friends, and  happy you were still able to get in the hotel you enjoy staying at. I like lasagne, with salad, a great tasting meal.

Ah yes, as it’s a Wednesday, here’s the camel:



Awww, he heard Schumi being that delivery person, so he’s in the Christmas spirit, and has his present ready for delivery.  And his present is that this hump of a day means that Friday feeling of Christmas anticipation will be here in two days.  And if Christmas Eve is in two days,
 Yay! Three more days until those presents will be opened in a flurry of paper and oohs and ahhs and thanks. Smiling in there too.

But even as a wonderful Wednesday hope to all the homies, it’s a week day routine for me.  Back to other screen, and more tea.  Yes, tea.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and Schumi, turtle cheesecake is a cheesecake topped with chocolate and caramel drizzle, with pecans.  Common to see turtle chocolates around here, as that is a chocolate piece filled with caramel and chopped pecan pieces.  Tasty both ways in my book.  I like that combo flavor. Sweet.  

The sun is shining brightly.  And high today, fitting for Winter time, is 41.  Sunglasses and my winter jacket for lunchtime walk.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Oh and Schumi, turtle cheesecake is a cheesecake topped with chocolate and caramel drizzle, with pecans.  Common to see turtle chocolates around here, as that is a chocolate piece filled with caramel and chopped pecan pieces.  Tasty both ways in my book.  I like that combo flavor. Sweet.
> 
> The sun is shining brightly.  And high today, fitting for Winter time, is 41.  Sunglasses and my winter jacket for lunchtime walk.



mac already filled me in, but thank you. 




So, had a new router delivered and new dvr boxes for 3 rooms in the house......now we have to connect them ourselves.....glad my husband is technically minded, almost done. 

Had a lovely salon appointment, saw my original stylists new baby, well he`s 3 months old now and gorgeous! Love a cuddle with a little one......he`s so tiny. 

Change of dinner plans, having shrimp and oysters again......lovely treat for dinner, our fish guy called and said he had loads, so I popped off down to his seafood hut and bought a lot off of him. 

Tom is thrilled lol.......I`ll eat on my own tonight I think! They`re having roasted cod with baby potatoes.

Freezing outside and now the rain has started.......


----------



## Charade67

I am so very bored at work right now. We are supposed to have a little office lunch just after 1:00.  I need to remember to go by the grocery store when I leave today. I almost forgot to buy apples.




soniam said:


> Starting off my diet early. I was going to wait until tomorrow to start eating bad, but we picked up some "awful" sugar cookies. It's the soft ones from the grocery store with the brightly colored frosting that you suspect uses advanced "technology" to be made. How the heck do they get them that soft and have such a long shelf life I don't know why I can't resist them though.


 Ah, the downside of the holidays. I have been given way too much junk food this week. 



Lynne G said:


> Came home, all said hungry. Wasn’t watching the knife carefully enough and ouch. It did stop bleeding, but will keep putting antibiotic on it, and change bandaid for a few days. Dumb me.


 Yikes Lynne. Hope it isn’t too bad. I still have a small scar on my pinky finger from where I foolishly sliced onions without using a finger guard. 



soniam said:


> Be careful with the knife. I rammed a small knife into the palm of my hand once while cutting an avocado. The entire tip of the knife disappeared into my palm between my thumb and forefinger. I had to have stitches and had loss of nerve for a while. It's fine now though. Hope your isn't too bad and heals quickly.


 My hands are hurting from just reading this. 



keishashadow said:


> that’s a very good idea! Always felt for those with BDs near Xmas often getting a bit short-shifted. Sounds like he will have a very special day thanks to you.


 I try to be sensitive to this since I have a December birthday too. It’s so much worse for him though.

Just got word that our floors are done. Woo hoo!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Wahoo!  Charade’s house is now fully new floored. Great news.  Yeah, at least it was more like a nasty paper cut. And I’m not anemic, so it stopped bleeding after a few minutes.  Yeah, when I was pregnant with older one, I tried to slice my finger off too, and ended up with stitches after slicing a watermelon. You can’t tell where that slice was. The only finger you can tell is when my dad smashed my finger tip closing the car door when I was a teen.  Nice, deep scar from that one. But I have full use and feeling in it, thankfully.  Hoping this one, which  has already scabbed, will not scar. Put more antibiotic on it and bandaid, just to keep it clean, and at least not as sore too.  

Generally quiet day. And will have a shorter day tomorrow. Yay. And with this glow sun, walk was nice. And dinner time movie. Spidey viewing. Yay!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally getting to make a quick stop in!

I have lots of little things to tie up a few loose ends at work.  Last minute spreadsheets of information and all that jazz.  Those bean counters are always crunching the numbers.  I am trying to leave early today, have a few things I want to get done today before the kids arrive.  It's those little last minute things to pick up.  Once those are done, I can finally relax. 

Weather is mild, but of course it started dumping snow.  We are probably close to 7- 8 inches so far...and it's still falling.  Kids are leaving soon, and road reports are stating the highway is not in great shape.  Hopefully because they are leaving after lunch crews will have done a good scrape and spread of salt.  I will be on high alert until they get here.  Then we get sent back into the deep freeze again for Xmas.  Christmas is one of two extremes in our province - either it's warm and raining...or it's - 40F or colder  OH well, it's live in the north. 

@schumigirl - the seafood sounds delightful.  We don't get many " fresh" items.  We might do a seafood night yet.  We might be at the mercy of getting what's left.  Enjoy your seafood tonight

@Charade 67 - Yahooo!!!!  to the floors being done! 

@soniam - yes...the downhill slide into the holiday treats has started.  Dd has already asked if there will be a beverage, goodies, and everything else is ready for them lol.  So I guess we are starting today too.  I have done baking, but not indulged* yet*....but I did bring in a tray of baking into work here which has already disappeared 

@Lynne G  enjoy that movie!  Ds went last night and said it was really good!  I can't wait to go.  We probably won't to see if now until after the new year.  

@macraven  Enjoy your time with your ds and dil!  I LOVE any meal that I don't have to prepare myself.  I'm sure they will enjoy anything you make for them.  And FYI...my own family dislikes turkey meals - I LOVE them.  So glad I married into a family of turkey meal lovers lol.  

Well, I should get the last spreadsheet for the day completed, and a few more papers entered into other systems.  Such dry work lol.  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Hope all stay safe in your family, Pumpkin.  You do get very cold temps. We get a crap shoot for our Christmas Day, snowy or teeth chattering cold, to cold and rainy, to short sleeve wearing.  But from the forecasts, think our toss was a good one.  Saying 54F will be the high.  Yeah, pants, but yep, short sleeved will be worn.  Though I’m going to wear my buffalo plaid pants with my black T shirt.  Holiday weekend, yay!  And yep, should certainly be partaking of this week of gluttony.  LoL


----------



## soniam

So far, they are predicting 82F for us on xmas day. It's been a fairly warm winter so far. It won't stop me from drinking hot cider, hot coco, and gluhwein though


----------



## schumigirl

Any public announcements over there about masks coming back to UOR from the next few days onwards? 

I checked but can`t see anything online......


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> Any public announcements over there about masks coming back to UOR from the next few days onwards?
> 
> I checked but can`t see anything online......


I found a link, but it's blocked on the DIS. Someone said that Carly Weisel also posted it. A FB group I am in posted something official from either Twitter or FB that it starts Friday for everyone indoors.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> I found a link, but it's blocked on the DIS. Someone said that Carly Weisel also posted it. A FB group I am in posted something official from either Twitter or FB that it starts Friday for everyone indoors.



Ah I don`t have FB or twitter so wouldn`t have seen them, and some news agencies we can`t read out of the USA, but I thought it would have been officially announced today somewhere. 

I did hear the 24th too it would start.


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> Ah I don`t have FB or twitter so wouldn`t have seen them, and some news agencies we can`t read out of the USA, but I thought it would have been officially announced today somewhere.
> 
> I did hear the 24th too it would start.


I think that's UO's official announcement. I must not follow their FB page. I have Twitter but rarely look at it. I first read about it on a thread here on the DIS, maybe in News or TPAS.

EDIT: Here's the thread.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/universal-requiring-masks-starting-12-24.3864161/


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> I think that's UO's official announcement. I must not follow their FB page. I have Twitter but rarely look at it. I first read about it on a thread here on the DIS, maybe in News or TPAS.



Thanks Soniam.........I did bring up UOR Twitter site to read, but didn`t see anything earlier. 

To be honest, I hadn`t looked elsewhere on the Dis as I expected it to be here, but guess not. So it has been announced finally officially?


----------



## SkyGuy




----------



## schumigirl

SkyGuy said:


> View attachment 632670



Thanks SkyGuy........


----------



## macraven

If you see a post that has sections starred out, just walk away from that post

too many nice peeps get infraction points when they continue to ask ways to get around the Disboards rules
or pursue the conversations

but it’s now been posted that masks will be required in two days 
So it’s not a big deal as UO has released the new info


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally getting to make a quick stop in!
> 
> I have lots of little things to tie up a few loose ends at work.  Last minute spreadsheets of information and all that jazz.  Those bean counters are always crunching the numbers.  I am trying to leave early today, have a few things I want to get done today before the kids arrive.  It's those little last minute things to pick up.  Once those are done, I can finally relax.
> 
> Weather is mild, but of course it started dumping snow.  We are probably close to 7- 8 inches so far...and it's still falling.  Kids are leaving soon, and road reports are stating the highway is not in great shape.  Hopefully because they are leaving after lunch crews will have done a good scrape and spread of salt.  I will be on high alert until they get here.  Then we get sent back into the deep freeze again for Xmas.  Christmas is one of two extremes in our province - either it's warm and raining...or it's - 40F or colder  OH well, it's live in the north.
> 
> @schumigirl - the seafood sounds delightful.  We don't get many " fresh" items.  We might do a seafood night yet.  We might be at the mercy of getting what's left.  Enjoy your seafood tonight
> 
> @Charade 67 - Yahooo!!!!  to the floors being done!
> 
> @soniam - yes...the downhill slide into the holiday treats has started.  Dd has already asked if there will be a beverage, goodies, and everything else is ready for them lol.  So I guess we are starting today too.  I have done baking, but not indulged* yet*....but I did bring in a tray of baking into work here which has already disappeared
> 
> @Lynne G  enjoy that movie!  Ds went last night and said it was really good!  I can't wait to go.  We probably won't to see if now until after the new year.
> 
> @macraven  Enjoy your time with your ds and dil!  I LOVE any meal that I don't have to prepare myself.  I'm sure they will enjoy anything you make for them.  And FYI...my own family dislikes turkey meals - I LOVE them.  So glad I married into a family of turkey meal lovers lol.
> 
> Well, I should get the last spreadsheet for the day completed, and a few more papers entered into other systems.  Such dry work lol.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!



We`re very lucky pumpkin in the UK to have many areas that we get the best seafood from. Where I grew up seafood was in abundance and mum and others bought it fresh off the boats, great memories. We`re lucky to have a similar set up here, but we don`t get things like giant scallops on this coast. 

Hope the family have safe travels and get to you without incident. Have a wonderful time with your family.......


----------



## soniam

Can any of you detect the differences between these two lists of symptoms? One is for a big allergy issue that happens here in Austin in the winter caused by "cedar" trees. Technically, they are junipers, but people here call them cedars  Also, who has ever heard of winter allergies The other is for Omicron. I can see a couple of slight differences, but basically, I think they are telling us that it's pretty difficult to tell the difference between allergies and omicron, especially if you get sinus problems with your allergy symptoms. This just made me laugh.

*Common cedar fever symptoms:*

Extreme tiredness
Sore throat
Runny nose
Itchy, watery eyes
Stuffy nose
Frequent sneezing
*Most Common COVID-19 Omicron variant symptoms:*

Runny nose
Headache
Fatigue (either mild or severe)
Sneezing
Sore throat
https://www.kxan.com/weather-traffi...s-want-you-to-know-the-symptoms-to-watch-for/


----------



## schumigirl

Soniam, those symptoms are about 50% of my friends for most of the year........lol........yes, very confusing and then you read common cold symptoms and you think......doh!!! 



Ended up having an earlier night than planned, so up even earlier this morning than usual........did make use of the time though and got a few jobs done quietly, although the kitchen is well away from any of the upstairs rooms, I`m sure I wouldn`t have disturbed anyone......well, think I annoyed a fox when I put on the back outdoor lights to see what the weather looks like. 

For some reason I have a long list of things to get today, so need to pop out to a few places and then we`ll be done. We plan to watch White Christmas and A Christmas Carol with Alasdair Sim which is the definitive one for us......nothing beats this version. 

Dinner tonight will be Chinese, but not take out, will make a few dishes from scratch and we`ll pick at them, I will buy filo pastry for the duck spring rolls, don`t know anyone that makes that type of pastry from scratch, every other pastry yes. Just hope I can get some decent ginger. 

Croissants for breakfast today and plan to make roast beef soft hoagie style sandwiches for lunch, I do need mustard though. 




























It`s almost here  

Happy Thursday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds like a busy day, Schumi. After scaring that fox, what was the weather looking like?  We are clear with the temp showing 26 degrees.  And with this still early days of Winter, it’s very dark out.  We get a sunny morning then a partly cloudy day.  But a cooler one.  38 degrees is the high. Meals sound delicious.  But our egg rolls will not be with duck.  Steak or just vegetables are ours.  And yep, I buy the dough to wrap them in.  We ended up with soup last night, as was late because of movie viewing. 

Was a decent movie. Was nice most cheered when the prior movies’ actors arrived on screen. Parts seems a bit almost boring, but overall, was enjoyable to watch, and on a big screen, was good to be back to movie theater viewing. Older one I think enjoyed it the most. He’s been a comic book fan since young.

And so, it’s the last day of routine week day routine for me. Yay! Tomorrow will be a mostly lazy day. Older one works the entire time the store is open tomorrow, but at least he does not work any time this weekend. And both kids are happy to see the Chinese place we order from is open tomorrow and Saturday. I can see us ordering maybe Saturday for an early lunch, as we gather for dinner, usually.

And double yay yay:


Thus,


Yes, a Merry Christmas to all the homies.


----------



## macraven

Not many more days until Santa brings you presents

Let’s see who gets the bag of coal this year, just kidding


----------



## Lynne G

The presents are all wrapped and ready, Nac.  No coal given.  Though in years past, I could find that coal candy, but can’t find it for years now.  Did pick up a coal bar of soap for my DH. Hehe.  But he’s on the nice list.  LoL 

Tea?  Why yes, and more of it this morning.


----------



## macraven

Is it wrong for me to say weather will be 70 on Christmas for us?


----------



## Lynne G

No, just rub it in, Mac, one of those Southern ladies now.  LoL 

But at least will be 50 degrees with some rain, is our forecast. Not too shabby, I’d say.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Not many more days until Santa brings you presents
> 
> Let’s see who gets the bag of coal this year, just kidding



Love a real coal fire.....very cosy and romantic.......as long as someone else cleans it in the morning......lol.......

I can think of a few I`d give coal as a gift  

jk........




Parcels handed out, had a plethora delivered by other friends, so sitting down to an afternoon cocktail as this is a little like our Christmas Eve as we`re off tomorrow....all lights and trees on, cosy lighting as it`s dark and grey today and will be dark soon anyway. 

Nothing else to do except wait.......and relax.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Today is the first day this week I didn’t have to get up with the rooster. It’s going to be a day of cleaning and getting the house in order. 
We are showing a high of 69 on Christmas Day. I’ll be happy with a warm Christmas.


----------



## macraven

It’s great to have a day you can sleep in a bit!

bet you will enjoy your high temps today
For my area one station says it will be 70 for Christmas and another channel claims it will be 72
Either temp is fine for us

this week we have been off and on at 67-69


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> No, just rub it in, Mac, one of those Southern ladies now.  LoL
> 
> But at least will be 50 degrees with some rain, is our forecast. Not too shabby, I’d say.



I hear you Lynne
50 is a good temp where you live 
Almost at a heat wave level

when I was in Chicago, we accepted 35 as a delightful break from the usually cold weather around Christmas


----------



## Realfoodfans

Just bobbing in to wish everyone a peaceful, healthy and happy Christmas.  

I have had my best friend (who lost her husband recently) staying for a few days.  We went to see the Christmas displays at Chatsworth which were beautiful. Also went to our candlelight service at church so very Christmassy.

Our mobile home arrived last week and is now safely parked up in the garden.  Towing it home was exciting and we are looking forward to lots of trips away.  I have booked six already.  Promised L we will sleep over in it next week.

Sadly my brother has tested positive today so they won’t be joining us on Christmas Day.  I may be delivering some food over to them if needed but feel for them.

Up and out early this morning to collect our order from the butcher in a nearby village. Lovely to see so many people shopping locally.

From their into town to join another queue at the fishmonger.

Final collection was the cheese/deli store and that was us finished.

Take care of yourselves everyone x


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning. Today is the first day this week I didn’t have to get up with the rooster. It’s going to be a day of cleaning and getting the house in order.
> We are showing a high of 69 on Christmas Day. I’ll be happy with a warm Christmas.



Getting up with the rooster is vastly overrated.......nothing like a morning snuggle with my husband, beats getting up anyday! 

Not bad weather Charade.......and I quite enjoy getting the house all ready for Christmas......hope you`re happy with the flooring.





macraven said:


> It’s great to have a day you can sleep in a bit!
> 
> bet you will enjoy your high temps today
> For my area one station says it will be 70 for Christmas and another channel claims it will be 72
> Either temp is fine for us
> 
> this week we have been off and on at 67-69



I think we`re getting low 40`s in Scotland for Christmas, don`t mind that as Christmas should be chilly and snowy.....doubt we`ll get the snow though......thankfully, roads up there can be treacherous if it snows. You have the best weather, even in winter.......  





I can finally say we are done.......had some presents delivered and offered friends some cocktails and snacks as they dropped in, even made mulled wine for those that like it (not for me) and dropped off the last of our gifts to friends earlier.......I hope they laugh when they see one of their joke gifts is a Tide Pen they all love so much! 

Watched our favourite version of A Christmas Carol, now watching the Classic White Christmas, yes, with white christmassy cocktail.....not quite sure what`s in it as one of my friends husbands made it before he left.....his last words were......enjoy! It is lovely, I do know there`s rum and coconut in there and I`m not sure what else......but it`s nice. 

Packed up and ready to go in the morning......hope to hit the border in time for lunch, then visit mum before heading to the hotel and dinner is booked for us there. 

Love Christmas Eve.....Eve.........


----------



## Metro West

Hello all! The week from hell is finally over and I can enjoy some peace and quiet over this long weekend!

Actually today wasn't bad...I think because a lot of people were off which made for a rather relaxing day. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Lynne G

Alarm turned off.  Yay!  Yes, house is ready, gifts are too, but my kids are at the age, neither will be up when I am.  Don’t expect the paper to be ripped until around lunchtime.


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels for Schumi tomorrow morning, and a quiet and relaxing weekend for Metro.  Nice, Julie, getting all local food items, and delivery of mobile home.  Sorry to hear brother’s positive.  Hope he has no symptoms.    

Screen viewing and not finding anything of interest. Yeah that kind of night. I do want to go out early to get some steak for dinner. Have a return I can do in that store, so will take it with me to do that first. Then since kids went to produce place today, have fresh potatoes, so will make mashed to go with the steak for tomorrow’s dinner. Tonight’s dinner was eggs with peppers and cheese. Little one had her peppers not cooked, and had rice with some chicken, as she’s not a scrambled egg fan, But the rest of us enjoyed those eggs. Ice cream for dessert, as was feeling like some.


  Yep, all the homies, have a good night and a very good sleep. And hope you are sound asleep like me, when I hear little one go to bed around 4 am like she did this morning. Yeah, college break.  Uh huh.  Older one will be in bed closer to me, as he’s got an earlier work start time. Guess because his work, like other places, are closing earlier than normal for a Friday.  He’d be lazy tomorrow too, so it’s better that he gets some pay for the holiday hours he is working.


----------



## keishashadow

Anyone watch The Ricardo’s yet? On prime now.  Haven’t had a chance.


macraven said:


> Our meal will be simple this Christmas.
> Meat, a vegetable, mashed potatoes and a store bought turtle pie.


sounds simply delicious to me!  I’m still confused as to thot of turtle pie…a caramel/pecan type or cheesecake something or other?



Charade67 said:


> I try to be sensitive to this since I have a December birthday too


did i miss it?  




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Last minute spreadsheets of information and all that jazz.


I’m down for any excuse for




soniam said:


> So far, they are predicting 82F for us on xmas day.


you win the Xmas day temperature lottery!  Last year we had a white Xmas, this year at least 50 degrees too.  Yesterday & today, it struggled to break freezing temps 


soniam said:


> that it starts Friday for everyone indoors.


yep, I don’t remember them enforcing masking when entering ride queues last ‘go-round. 


soniam said:


> Also, who has ever heard of winter allergies


me    not plant related after a hard frost here but plenty of other stuff Including pet dander (my oldest DS’s family just back from their Orlando trip-their sweet cuddle puppy Chihuahua had me snorfling for over a week.  The mr scrubbed the carpets this afternoon, seemed to help.).


macraven said:


> Let’s see who gets the bag of coal this year, just kidding


i have a tin of coal that has been making the rounds of my kid’s stockings since they were kids lol.  I try to get them all that ‘coal’ candy each year too as a gag.   Gift.  This year, found sour patch variety.  Sounds suitably disgusting 


macraven said:


> Is it wrong for me to say weather will be 70 on Christmas for us?


heck, no!  Enjoy


Realfoodfans said:


> Our mobile home arrived last week


i had to read that twice.  here, they are residences; I’m guessing it’s more of what I think of as a RV (recreational vehicle)?   


Realfoodfans said:


> Sadly my brother has tested positive today so they won’t be joining us on Christmas Day. I may be delivering some food over to them if needed but feel for them.


hope he has a light case and is better soon.


schumigirl said:


> I can finally say we are done...


good for you!  I’m still trucking lol.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Just a quick stop in.  Today we cleaned house and paid off the balance of the floor.  Tomorrow I will take some final pictures.



macraven said:


> It’s great to have a day you can sleep in a bit!


 I enjoyed it. I can sleep in tomorrow too. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Just bobbing in to wish everyone a peaceful, healthy and happy Christmas.


 Merry Christmas!  Sorry that your brother won't be able to join you. 



schumigirl said:


> Not bad weather Charade.......and I quite enjoy getting the house all ready for Christmas......hope you`re happy with the flooring.


 It looks great. So much nicer than the nasty carpet we had. 



schumigirl said:


> now watching the Classic White Christmas,


 One of my favorites. 



Metro West said:


> Hello all! The week from hell is finally over and I can enjoy some peace and quiet over this long weekend!


 Enjoy your long weekend.



Lynne G said:


> Alarm turned off.  Yay!  Yes, house is ready, gifts are too, but my kids are at the age, neither will be up when I am.  Don’t expect the paper to be ripped until around lunchtime.


 Usually B is a sleep till noon person when she is home, but she will be forced to get up earlier on Christmas day. 



keishashadow said:


> did i miss it?


December 16.  I posted TSO concert pictures. 

I finally got the family together for a movie night. I am introducing them to Home Alone tonight. I can understand how B has never seen it since it predates her, but I was really surprised to find out dh hasn't seen it.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally getting to make a stop in.

Finished up work today.  I am done until Jan 4 (I think).  I will enjoy every minute.

Kids arrived safe and sound with frazzled nerves - but they made it.

Finished picking up the last minute groceries and alcohol.  Hit the alcohol store today as tomorrow it will be a freaking nightmare.  I did forget the bacon   .  I forgot my list at home.  Good thing I don't need until Saturday and youngest works at the produce section for the early early shift.  I told him to check his phone before heading home if we need any last minute item. 



macraven said:


> it wrong for me to say weather will be 70 on Christmas for us?


Can I come join you?  We will be hovering at a balmy -35F.  Only 55 days until Florida!!!  Enjoy those temps!  I know I certainly would! 


Charade67 said:


> We are showing a high of 69 on Christmas Day. I’ll be happy with a warm Christmas


Enjoy those warm temps!  Hope you get a few more days of sleeping in as well.  


Realfoodfans said:


> Sadly my brother has tested positive today so they won’t be joining us on Christmas Day. I may be delivering some food over to them if needed but feel for them.


I hope he has a mild case.  It sure does put a damper on festivities.  Sil's brother just tested positive as well.  They are a young family, so that really sucks for them. His wife LOVES Christmas and everything about it.  So far, they are not too sick with it.  


schumigirl said:


> Packed up and ready to go in the morning......hope to hit the border in time for lunch, then visit mum before heading to the hotel and dinner is booked


Yay!!!  Enjoy your time there!  

Well, I should go check on GD.  Kids are out visiting with friends tonight before they are locked into spending time with only family.  Some restricted have happened, so no late nights out socializing anyways.  They shouldn't be too much longer.  

Have a great Christmas Eve everyone.  Enjoy the holiday no matter how you celebrate!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Keisha......you`ll get there!!! You`ve been so busy, it`ll all be worth it though.......have a blast with your lovely family!!


Charade........hope you all enjoyed Home Alone......Home Alone 2 is just as good, if not better than the first which is unusual........and glad you love the flooring. 



Pumpkin......forgot the bacon   lol......have the best time!!





Up very early again as we set off soon, pitch black but looks like it`ll be misty for most of the journey which means won`t be breaking any records for travel time. Once breakfast is out of the way, a very early breakfast for me which means I`ll be starving by 10am........we`ll set off. So excited to see everyone over the next few days. 

We have housesitters while we`re away, they won`t be here till lunchtime, so we`ll miss them, but they know the house as they`ve stayed before......always happy to help them out as their home is still not fully finished! They were supposed to move in 3 weeks ago, but delays with building materials and workforce issues are just causing such a backlog. I think they`ll be in for February now.

Hopefully not too many trucks or slow moving caravans on the road at this time of the year, they`re a nightmare on roads where there`s nowhere to pass them as they drawl along.

I love Christmas Eve, one of my favourite days of the year.........







































Hope you all have a wonderful Christmas with family, friends and good times all around you ​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay Schumi should be almost there now.

Yeah, so much for me sleeping in late. But tea is ready, and wash in, so that is humming along. And gee, little one, still not to bed yet. Gas place we use opens at 6, so I told her an all night we means she could pump gas for me. Deer in headlights look. Well, if Starbucks is open soon after that, she’s probably change her mind.

But yay today,


And yes,


Woot! A most Christmassy, Fabulous Friday homies. Get those binoculars out. Santa sightings in the wee hours. NORAD radar usually shows, so google and take a peak where that radar shows the sleigh.

Abd so, we have milk and bread. We are going for some steaks, and gas for the car. I’d much rather be early for both errands.

Yay, Pumpkin will have a more full house. Charade will be enjoying those new floors this Christmas, and Keisha gets to enjoy that 50’s temps, with us, that temp includes rain chances. Hehe, my mom had that lump of coal candy ready for stockings for years. If sour patch ones, little one will be happy to eat those. She had some the other day, as I had bought a small bag of them. Promptly eaten entirely by her.

Beep, means wash needs to be tossed in dryer.  And tea refill too.  What? You’re going to bed now?  Guess solo out and about.


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Metro is an early bird too.  Hope you are relaxing and maybe watching something interesting.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Yay, Metro is an early bird too.  Hope you are relaxing and maybe watching something interesting.


 Still trying to wake up...LOL. I'll probably run to Walmart in a bit to get some last minute things...then the television will come on.


----------



## keishashadow

May the Xmas force be with us all!

sounds as tho all Are on track for a wonderful holiday!

charade I missed that post!  Will go back when I have a sec to enjoy the pics.  We’ve seen them every years for ages until recently.  They started to roll thru town after Xmas ??? Just not the same vibe for me then. Had tix in my cart tho this year but, something told me not to buy them. Just as well as my mr has a procedure scheduled that day

have a good day all!


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, enjoy this warmer day too.  Older one gets to work, me? Nope, but will brave those crowds for a wee bit today.


----------



## macraven

Almost Christmas time  !!!

No stockings with coal in it this year
I wrote Santa a note that all of us were good and he answered back he agreed


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Happy Christmas Eve, or as we call it in my house, dh’s birthday. We will be going out later this evening for a birthday dinner.

I am currently attempting to bake a pumpkin pie. I’ve only made one once before, but this one is a different recipe. Later I will make a chocolate eclair cake. Tomorrow morning I will make an apple pi.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finished up work today. I am done until Jan 4 (I think). I will enjoy every minute.


 That will be a nice break. 



schumigirl said:


> harade........hope you all enjoyed Home Alone......Home Alone 2 is just as good, if not better than the first which is unusual........and glad you love the flooring.


 I think everyone liked it. I’ve seen parts of Home Alone 2. They had it playing on the bus on our way back from NYC, but that was several years ago. 



schumigirl said:


> Up very early again as we set off soon,


 Safe travels. 



Metro West said:


> Still trying to wake up...LOL. I'll probably run to Walmart in a bit to get some last minute things...then the television will come on.


 You are brave. I won’t go anywhere near Walmart today. 



keishashadow said:


> charade I missed that post! Will go back when I have a sec to enjoy the pics. We’ve seen them every years for ages until recently. They started to roll thru town after Xmas ??? Just not the same vibe for me then. Had tix in my cart tho this year but, something told me not to buy them. Just as well as my mr has a procedure scheduled that day


I was so surprised when I found out that they were going to be in concert just 1.5 hours from my home. And on my birthday too. I wasn’t planning on doing anything. For my birthday this year, but just had to go to that concert.

Time to go check on the pie. Hope everyone is having a nice day.


----------



## macraven

Schumi 
Have you arrived in Scotland yet?

Hope you enjoy a beautiful Christmas with your relatives!


----------



## macraven

to Mr Charade !


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> Anyone watch The Ricardo’s yet? On prime now.  Haven’t had a chance.
> 
> 
> me    not plant related after a hard frost here but plenty of other stuff Including pet dander (my oldest DS’s family just back from their Orlando trip-their sweet cuddle puppy Chihuahua had me snorfling for over a week.  The mr scrubbed the carpets this afternoon, seemed to help.).



Not yet. It's on my watchlist. Pet allergies are so hard. I am fortunate I don't have those, since we always have a cat. Hope the air clears out soon.



Metro West said:


> Still trying to wake up...LOL. I'll probably run to Walmart in a bit to get some last minute things...then the television will come on.



 Yikes. Walmart on xmas eve!

I was good and hit the gym this morning while DH did a longish run. He's training for a marathon in February. I got out of some baking today and postponed it to tomorrow. I do have to start the pizza dough in the bread machine for dinner tonight. I decided instead of splitting my stout gingerbread between my uncle and in-laws, I would take a whole one to the in-laws. Everyone is going over there on Sunday, all 15! My uncle would gladly eat it, but he would also prefer to not have the temptation.

Happy Holidays to everyone!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

A big Happy Birthday to Charade’s DH.


----------



## keishashadow

I am all wrapped up .  Hallelujah!   Had one kid down for breakfast & a turkey delivery he was holding for me in his freezer   do enjoy when they stop by and chat.

my greens are almost done, smell absolutely heavenly.  Only make a few times a year.  Will finish them off in a crockpot tomorrow.  Try to do as many dishes in them & roasters as I can.

Making grilled shrimp, steak & some green beans for dinner.  middle DS coming up as his wont since his Dad passed & the step mother quit the 7 fishie meal.  I’m going to count shrimp as one, close enough.  



macraven said:


> Almost Christmas time  !!!
> 
> No stockings with coal in it this year
> I wrote Santa a note that all of us were good and he answered back he agreed


i need all the help i can get with that fat man, thanks!


Charade67 said:


> I am currently attempting to bake a pumpkin pie. I’ve only made one once before, but this one is a different recipe


one thing I can make with eyes closed, 3 of them yesterday.  It’s apple pies that I’m never quite happy with the results.


soniam said:


> I am fortunate I don't have those, since we always have a cat. Hope the air clears out soon.


i’ve allergic to cats since a kid.  Oddly, it lessened after my last one passed and the few years before my youngest got his own pair.  Long as I wash my hands after petting them I’m golden.  Dog dander went the other direction tho, go figure. 

Funny when I had the mandated allergy testing before sinus surgery, a whole slew of things came up that I was unaware.


soniam said:


> Yikes. Walmart on xmas eve!
> 
> I was good and hit the gym this morning while DH did a longish run.


left my house at 8:15 this morning, hit Sams & WM for those Last, last minute things I’ve been forgetting all week as to dinner & back home by 9:30 am.  Believe everyone slept in here!

surprised to see a kiosk selling speciality Bloody Mary mix from a local pickle company.  Picked so up for oldest DS as he loves it “virgin” style.


----------



## Metro West

soniam said:


> Yikes. Walmart on xmas eve!


 I didn't go this morning. I couldn't get going so I'll wait until next week.


----------



## Lynne G

I think the traffic was worse than any of the stores.  Gas, did not wait long to gas up, then no line at Costco, no line at the one Target.  Picked up little one, online waitlist, and then arrived at CB, and seated within a few minutes.  Was around noon, and saw on door will be closing at 2pm.  No wonder was so crowded when we arrived, and was good we joined the wait line in our home. Leftovers for older one, then she wanted, so on way home, a different Target run, little wait, and then Marshall’s with no wait either.  The only crowded area I saw was the meat department of Costco. By the time I got there, thought was few minutes after opening, almost all beef roasts were gone.  Picked up a sirloin one, had the butcher slice it into steaks for me.  

Steak on the grill with mashed taters is our dinner. Was not raised with those 7 fishes meal, though tonight, very popular here. Mainly because while my mom like most seafood, I’m a hard no to most seafood. Breaded shrimp or shrimp cocktail, with lots cocktail sauce, is about all the seafood I’ll eat. Nice, Keisha to make dinner for arriving DS. I’d swing by, but both our homes will smell of steak. Yum! 

Aww, lots of fire whistles, and nope, no fire, but Santa on the back of the local fire truck which had came up our street.  Little one and I gave a wave.  Older one came home just in time for dinner. Priorities.  Haha.  

Quiet out, and our home should be quiet too, though all will be screen watching. The local city symphony put their holiday program online, free to watch the hour and a half program. I may stream some of it that later tonight, sipping my tea. I love holiday music, and with a full band, the little bit I’ve already heard, I enjoyed.

So homies, get in the spirit, and enjoy your holiday weekend.  May this find all in peace, joy and good health.  And yep, we have enough steak to share,  medium rare.  Was oh so good.


----------



## macraven

Merry Christmas to all the homies !
Wishing all peace and happiness


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## schumigirl

​


----------



## Charade67

Merry Christmas everyone! It’s 2:00 a.m. and I am wide awake. Why, you may ask?I fell asleep in my recliner while watching TV. I woke up around 1:00 to what sounded like Dh grumbling and dragging furniture. So it seems that our flooring people had to disassemble our bed when they laid the flooring in the bedroom. The problem is that they didn’t put it back together correctly. It nearly collapsed when Dh got in it tonight. He discovered a couple of support legs not attached properly and one leg not attached at all. Also a couple of the support slats were not attached. He is livid right now. We are going back to the flooring shop on Monday to register a complaint. We got everything put back together properly, but now are wide awake.

I hope everyone else is having a better start to their Christmas Day.

I’ve probably posted this before, but it’s my favorite Christmas picture. This is B at her stage debut.


----------



## Lynne G

Merry Christmas!  Good Christmas Day morning homies.  Presents time.  Yeah, I think little one went to bed around 4 am.  Older one went to bed not much after I did.  Hence, I expect older one around 9 or so.  Little one?  Probably around noon.  So those days of excited little kids are now sweet memories.

That’s rotten, Charade. I can understand why they had to deconstruct it, but they should have told you before they did it, so you knew, and probably would have helped put it back together, right after they were done your bedroom, since you know how. Not a nice surprise. I hope you both got to sleep soon after that wee hour I’m now awake time.

Yeah, well, no matter what time I go to bed, I tend to be up early. But it’s nice to see all the lights still on, and our street and neighborhood did have the luminaries lighting the way along our curbs. I look forward to it every year. That soft glow, in our clear evening and overnight skies this year. But as I awoke, it’s raining, and still raining, though phone says will end in the hour. Weather lady said, a warmer Christmas, with periods of rain. That’s okay, any day in late December that the high is 53? Yes please.  And so, umbrella and plastic bags at the ready. No wet presents or people.

Finally, hope Schumi is enjoying her first day with family and friends. And tea for me. No fancy tea for Christmas Day, but there’s that routine of enjoying an early morning cup of an every day type of tea. And the remote. Time to see what other to watch. Even this morning, same weekend crap to watch. Yeah, from 2015 or just a bit later. Ooh a cookie still left. Later homies. Hope all are fabulously enjoying a relaxing Saturday, and opening great presents.


----------



## Robo56

Good Christmas morning Sans family


----------



## Lynne G

Merry Christmas Robbie!  You are up early.  Hope some coffee is in your HHN cup.  Hope your Christmas Day will be wonderful.


----------



## Metro West

Hello all! It took me this long to log in today. Facebook is having some issues with their app too. 

I hope everyone had a wonderful day.


----------



## macraven

Finally the boards are back to normal

it was driving me nuts all day until the certification was back in place and I could read the Dis and post


----------



## macraven

Hope all had a wonderful Christmas!
And no coal in your stockings.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> Finally the boards are back to normal
> 
> it was driving me nuts all day until the certification was back in place and I could read the Dis and post


 Yes...me too. Glad everything is worked out.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I was getting worried about the DIs, but then poof, now okay again,  Food coma has already commenced.  Was so nice to see  all my family, including my 6 m old great niece, and great niece, niece and great nephew all 3 being 7 years old and younger.  Was also great to see my niece and her DH, as well as all but one of my siblings.  But now time to relax and enjoy this wet weather evening.  New online games to play, and me?  Enjoying tea, and a new puzzle the kids gave me,  So happy tomorrow is Sunday, and not Monday.  And even happier to be able to get all the trash out of the house.  Our paper trash will fill the can quickly. But that’s for tomorrow’s agenda,  

Hope Santa was good to each and every homie,  And have a most peaceful night.


----------



## Charade67

I was wondering why no one had posted for most of the day. Glad all is back to normal.

We had a nice day with friends, ate too much, and my pumpkin pie turned out well. I even liked it, and I don’t care much for pumpkin.

We had a couple of amusing moments today. Our friends gave us a gift card to my favorite ice cream shop. Then they opened one of their gifts from us and it was 2 ice cream bowls and a gift card to the same ice cream shop.
I was also given a little pi pin. 


What my friends don’t know is that I just bought one for myself a couple of weeks ago. Oh well, it never hurts to have an extra.

We are home now and both very tired. Dh is already asleep.


----------



## macraven

Been watching football today and just about football out now
(Well, after the present game is over I’ll be watching the next game)

lol


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, yep, the day after Christmas, and a shopping day for all, including our UK homies having it a bank holiday. Hehe, and some happy cats in empty boxes too.

And yeah, it’s a quiet house as usual for this Sunday. I think we may venture out? But for now, it’s going to be that most usual Sunday, as it’s get the trash out, and alarm set. Yep, I’m deciding to do three days of week day routine. Then a nice 4 day weekend, to start the new year. Prefect start, that a weekend day is the day after Christmas.

And speaking of shopping, when I was out the day before Christmas, yeah still lots of Christmas stuff, but saw a few aisles of Valentine’s Day stuff.  Hehe,


Yep, only 49 days, and how sweet, this Valentine’s Day coming up is a Sunday too.

Thus, a relaxing day is hoped for all. I’m going to be relaxing, that’s for sure. And started with my tea already. And will also enjoy going outside, maybe for a walk around lunchtime. 51 the high temp, and that glorious sun filled day we will have. Those pesky rain clouds are starting to leave, and it’s predicted to be be clear skies not much after sunrise. You know, another sunrise almost hour from now. Will still be very dark mornings, until we time change and get that ooh almost hour more of sunlight in the mornings. Sigh. This year went fast. And so: Super Sized Serene Sunday to all the homies, and a good morning Sunday to you all.

Hehe, apparently Charade and friends think alike.


----------



## Metro West




----------



## macraven

Cats and boxes…..so cute and true


----------



## Metro West

Morning all! I guess today is the start of the great store return...although I imagine it's not as bad as it used to be before online sales changed the game. I remember LONG lines in stores of people who were returning or exchanging something they received...the stores were also crazy with the "After Christmas" sales starting and people looking for deals. Different time period I guess. 

Have a good day!


----------



## macraven

This year I have not a thing to return


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I'm sort of awake thinking about what I want to do today. I have nothing to return and don't really need to do any shopping, but might go to a few stores anyway just to see if there is something I want. 

Once everyone else gets up we can start talking about Disney.  Now that B knows we are going we should start talking about ADRs.

 I need to get up and get some breakfast. Would it be wrong to eat leftover pie?


----------



## macraven

Who has left over pie?
We don’t have left over food …
Which means it’s egg sandwiches for today

Lol and a run to get groceries later

72 temp today


----------



## Charade67

I have leftover pumpkin and apple pie plus some leftover chocolate eclair cake. 

My day just got interesting. My sister called to tell me that Mom is in the hospital.  She was complaining about chest pains, slumped over, fell out of her chair, and hit her head.  My sister said she was conscious when they went to the hospital.  I'm now waiting for updates.  I'm not sure if I need to go to Atlanta right no or not.


----------



## soniam

@Charade67 I hope your mom is OK.

On the road to North Texas to visit my husband’s parents and sibling. Then on to Oklahoma to visit my dad and drop off our son.


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels to Son, and ooh Charade, hope your mom is okay.  

We do have leftover turkey and sides.  Dinner times two tonight.


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday morning Sans family. Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas.








Happy belated birthday to Charade’s  hubby


Glad to hear the pumpkin pie turned out well. What a sweet memory for you and B. I bet there are very few people who can say they were the baby in the manger at Christmas.

Sending prayers for your mom.



Lynne I hope you are enjoying a nice hot cup of tea this morning and  you and your family had a wonderful Christmas.


Realfoodfans congratulations on finally getting your caravan.
Merry Christmas to you and your family.

Mac enjoy your ball games. I hope you and your hubby had a nice Christmas celebration with your sons.

Wishing Schumi and family a lovely visit with family in Scotland.

Keisha I hope you are healing after your dental issues. Merry Christmas to you and your family.

Soniam safe travels to you and your family as you travel to celebrate Christmas.

Pumpkin I hope you and your family had a lovely Christmas.

Metro hope you had a lovely Christmas. Yes, people will be out today for post Christmas sales.


Have been busy with Dental and Doctor appointments and general things leading up to Christmas.

We had our big Christmas Eve celebration Friday evening. Family started showing up by 1:30 pm then by 3:30 pm everyone was here.  The house was full. Lots of laughter and the true joy of getting our family together.

We had our country Christmas breakfast for dinner.  My sister brought two beautiful fruit trays with dips. I baked two hams, hash brown casserole, scrambled eggs and cheese, biscuits and sausage gravy and cinnamon rolls. Our granddaughter brought some monkey bread (cinnamon pull-apart bread). Everyone enjoyed the meal. 

Gifts were exchanged and then everyone enjoyed catching up and visiting.

The house was empty by 8:30 pm. Granddaughter, Son, Grandson, Daughter-in-law and Sister stayed back and helped with cleanup. It is so nice to have the help getting things back in order have a big family party.

Yesterday was restful. Just me and hubby. I made a small prime rib mashed potatoes, gravy, Yorkshire pudding and sautéed corn for our Christmas meal. Will have left overs for another meal.

I went to the gym this morning. There were a couple people there. I like to go in the early morning as there is hardly anyone there. I haven’t been for a couple weeks so it’s time to get back in the groove.

It was 72 degrees here yesterday. The warmest Christmas I can remember. Very unusual weather here to say the least.

Have a wonderful relaxing Sunday everyone.


----------



## macraven

Robbie sounds like you had a great Christmas with the family!
So nice many were able to be with you!

one son and his wife visited with us and Mr Mac took them  out twice for long walks in our area
Great weather in the low 70’s

I needed to stay home to cook and make sure no cat fights happened on my watch

Their cat is 19 years old and a prima donna
Hissing and growling was not allowed for Christmas
Well, I tried my best with that issue
Lol

(I did not win that battle)

No leftovers in the fridge so it will be grilled cheese sandwiches for lunch 

I’m only good for cooking two big meals for two days and then it’s time to order food out for tonight


----------



## macraven

Charade
Hope the news you get about your mom is she is ok and home soon


----------



## Charade67

Nothing definite on my mom yet. The hospital is keeping her overnight for observation.  I am driving down to Atlanta tomorrow to light a fire under my sister. She has still not had POA switched and my aunt still has my mom's money.  My aunt is claiming that she is not sure where she put the money (CD, money market, etc.) and they she didn't receive any paperwork and she is not getting statements from the bank. I call BS.  I told my sister to tell her if she didn't get us this information then I would get the police involved. My aunt responded by sending me a text stating that she is in charge of my mom's money and medical care and she will be keeping Mom's money to pay her expenses. This is all a big mess since my aunt still legally has POA. I am just so frustrated with everything.


----------



## macraven

Charade if your aunt is not sure where she put your mother’s money, she definitely is not mentally able to conduct financial business, or medical decisions for your mother.

Get some legal advise on how to pursue and have her removed as your mom’s legal rep


----------



## Charade67

When my mom moved to GA back in October I begged my sister to have the POA changed. She has not done it yet.  I suspect my Aunt knows exactly where that money is, but just isn't telling us. Things are complicated because my mom is in GA, my aunt is in SC, and I am in VA. I am trying to get a recommendation for an attorney in GA we can talk to.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, Charade, I’d get a lawyer involved and get that POA changed solved then later, and make the aunt turn over all mom’s money, and any checks she received for mom’s Medicare account.  Sad aunt is not doing the right thing for your mom.  Hope your mom is okay, and is released tomorrow.

Sunday evening soon.  Kids asked what’s for dinner.  Yeah, it’s a eat out of the refrigerator, as between leftovers from yesterday‘a dinner, and the shopping we did today, the refrigerator is packed.  I know I’m going to make a turkey bowl, with mashed taters and stuffing, under some turkey.


----------



## macraven

Charade AARP is a source that can help you for your mom’s situation 
They can guide you on options


----------



## macraven

I made a dinner yesterday of prime rib
Just enough for Mr Mac and I was left over for it to be dinner for us tonight 

Now tomorrow will need to shop
Might try for chicken…as we have had enough of red meat the past few days


----------



## macraven

Came back to turn the porch light on
Never know if any homie will do a late night drop in

Sweet dreams for all..


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, did sleep well.  Thanks for porch light.  Clear enough to have snowy conditions right now.  I see flurries our the windows.  Just a degree above freezing, so what a change.  Then rain, snowy mix, and snow today.  Kinda fitting for that back to routine for many of us.  And then there’s little one, still on break, and still not to bed yet. To be young, or old enough, to fall asleep in the evening, and be awake in the early hours.   But as known to be that early bird, I was asleep not much after my normal earlier bedtime, to be up early, with at least a decent hours of sleep.

Routine I am, tea it is. And a hello to little one. Sigh. But at least it’s a very short week of routine week days.

And so,
   Haha!

Make it a Marvelous Monday homies.  And wow, the last Monday of 2021.  Time does really go by fast.  And what a year.  Though ending right for many, as a Friday is NYE.  If ever a reason to party on a Friday night.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all, may need to look into building an ark here.  Amazing Christmas my boys were full of brotherly love (those who have multiple spawn will feel me here lol).  all gifts were well-received.  Jr presented me with a beautiful necklace, mother & child sort of gift I never expected to receive, happy tears did flow.  



Charade67 said:


> So it seems that our flooring people had to disassemble our bed when they laid the flooring in the bedroom.


Yikes, that was quite inconvenient For you.  However, i had no idea flooring installers moved furniture.  Everytime we had carpet laid, had to move it around ourselves.  Usually outside, praying it didn’t rain that day lol


Charade67 said:


> What my friends don’t know is that I just bought one for myself a couple of weeks ago. Oh well, it never hurts to have an extra.


haha 2 pi(s), so now you are a Tauist?


macraven said:


> Been watching football today and just about football out now
> (Well, after the present game is over I’ll be watching the next game)


Blasphemy , there is no such thing as too much football

did u see the new cast for Law & Order? Squeeeeeeee. Sam waterson & Anthony Anderson  


Metro West said:


> although I imagine it's not as bad as it used to be before online sales changed the game.


could be but, people still do return B&M stores.  I’m thinking many here are hunkering down due to covid infection rates.  

needed to run out & pick up a delayed xbox @ Best Buy & return pair of nike kicks ordered online that came with the security tag still attached.  football game was on late, decided to wait until 1 pm.  literally didn’t see a soul in Kohls & no more than 6 people ahead of me in line at BB.


macraven said:


> Who has left over pie?


pumpkin & Swiss cake roll here that I was informed I was ‘gutting’.  Guilty i guess, only like the filling & the Ganache.  Next time may just make a bowl of each & hand out spoons as we aren’t real big on that dark chocolate sort of cake


soniam said:


> Then on to Oklahoma to visit my dad and drop off our son.


you going to go back & get him lol.  JK. quite the road tripping for you.


Robo56 said:


> We had our country Christmas breakfast for dinner. My sister brought two beautiful fruit trays with dips. I baked two hams, hash brown casserole, scrambled eggs and cheese, biscuits and sausage gravy and cinnamon rolls. Our granddaughter brought some monkey bread (cinnamon pull-apart bread). Everyone enjoyed the meal.


yuuuuuuuuuum.  A good sausage gravy is hard to find.  Most I’ve eaten are so thick u could stick a spoon upright in them & taste so flour-y (is that a word?). 


macraven said:


> I needed to stay home to cook and make sure no cat fights happened on my watch


the sentinel 


Charade67 said:


> My aunt is claiming that she is not sure where she put the money (CD, money market, etc.) and they she didn't receive any paperwork and she is not getting statements from the bank. I call BS. I told my sister to tell her if she didn't get us this information then I would get the police involved. My aunt responded by sending me a text stating that she is in charge of my mom's money and medical care and she will be keeping Mom's money to pay her expenses. This is all a big mess since my aunt still legally has POA. I am just so frustrated with everything.


on so many different levels the alarm bells are pealing.  

Suggestion for you to now place a call to the hospital, requesting that social services at the hospital intervene/assess the situation as there are concerns for your mom’s safety via returning home under these circumstances.  

In our state it’s my understanding that most hospitals have notaries on call to help facilitate revocation of POAs 

good luck


Lynne G said:


> And so,


----------



## macraven

I have watched Law and Order since it first started 
Some sets of actors I like better that others 
But I watch the show no matter who stars in it


----------



## Lynne G

Heck, I’ll trade ya the snow flurries, Keisha.  Aww, sweet gift from DS.  Glad to hear all good, even if soaking outside with all the rain.  Yeah, wet weather day for us too, and colder.  

I think little one went to bed after I said hello. Just got a hello from older one. I guess he’s awake now. I think he works from just after lunch until late night closing. Guess he’ll eat some early lunch before he leaves. Definitely a trash day, as heard a couple of trash trucks already. Yeah, feels like a Monday. Ordered on Target, so will drive up when I’m done for the day. Should be ready by then.

Quiet enough, so happily enjoying more tea.

Hope this Monday feeling Monday is going great for you, and will send an ark to Keisha. May have some icy parts on it.  It’s now 36 degrees, and drizzling.  Yuck!  Or .  Quack!  Haha.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## keishashadow

No politics in play here, let’s deem it pure frustration on my part…

My mom is under another yet another 15 day covid quarantine. She’s Double vaxx’d, they didn’t do boosters at her nursing home, yet.   They are so fragile, it’s a given that the elderly & those with underlying conditions are ripe pickins’ for breakthrough cases.

upon my persistent questioning, it was admitted that the nurses aide who tested positive today is unvaxxed.  It’s really difficult to be understanding upon hearing this has happened, yet again at the home.  We are talking at least five instances of this there since the end of November in my Mom’s large community. It’s said to be ‘the best’ in western PA. 

God help those at the other facilities we visited when placing her.   it’s basically the same sad story at them all.   Told there are just not enough essential workers in the potential pool of new hires from which employers can pick & choose, wisely.

I’m sure this wasn’t this specific employee’s intent, likely the result of ignorance & lack of state mandates (due to how they report their employee counts).  however; it does strike me that there’s nothing quite like gifting‘ your co-workers & an entire hall of helpless dementia/Alzheimer’s patients under your care, the joy of getting at least 4 rapid tests over the next two weeks, at the bare minimum.

Our greatest generation has already been through so much hardship & sacrifice in their lives.  They’ve just got to come up with a better system to protect them & the dedicated essential workers (thank you for your service!) who are caring for them at the end of their journey.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Morning all! I guess today is the start of the great store return...although I imagine it's not as bad as it used to be before online sales changed the game. I remember LONG lines in stores of people who were returning or exchanging something they received...the stores were also crazy with the "After Christmas" sales starting and people looking for deals. Different time period I guess.
> 
> Have a good day!



Hey buddy......hope you had a lovely Christmas and a relaxing time........I detest sales and they are my worst nightmare being stuck in among folks fighting over stuff.....but, I do have friends who love them.......




Charade67 said:


> I have leftover pumpkin and apple pie plus some leftover chocolate eclair cake.
> 
> My day just got interesting. My sister called to tell me that Mom is in the hospital.  She was complaining about chest pains, slumped over, fell out of her chair, and hit her head.  My sister said she was conscious when they went to the hospital.  I'm now waiting for updates.  I'm not sure if I need to go to Atlanta right no or not.



Hope she`s doing better Charade.......but, what an incredibly stressful time for you with all the hassle. Definitely need some good advice there, and fast.





soniam said:


> @Charade67 I hope your mom is OK.
> 
> On the road to North Texas to visit my husband’s parents and sibling. Then on to Oklahoma to visit my dad and drop off our son.



Hope you`re having a lovely visit......





Robo56 said:


> Good Sunday morning Sans family. Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 633441
> 
> View attachment 633443
> 
> 
> View attachment 633447
> 
> Happy belated birthday to Charade’s  hubby
> View attachment 633440
> 
> Glad to hear the pumpkin pie turned out well. What a sweet memory for you and B. I bet there are very few people who can say they were the baby in the manger at Christmas.
> 
> Sending prayers for your mom.
> 
> View attachment 633446
> 
> Lynne I hope you are enjoying a nice hot cup of tea this morning and  you and your family had a wonderful Christmas.
> 
> 
> Realfoodfans congratulations on finally getting your caravan.
> Merry Christmas to you and your family.
> 
> Mac enjoy your ball games. I hope you and your hubby had a nice Christmas celebration with your sons.
> 
> Wishing Schumi and family a lovely visit with family in Scotland.
> 
> Keisha I hope you are healing after your dental issues. Merry Christmas to you and your family.
> 
> Soniam safe travels to you and your family as you travel to celebrate Christmas.
> 
> Pumpkin I hope you and your family had a lovely Christmas.
> 
> Metro hope you had a lovely Christmas. Yes, people will be out today for post Christmas sales.
> 
> 
> Have been busy with Dental and Doctor appointments and general things leading up to Christmas.
> 
> We had our big Christmas Eve celebration Friday evening. Family started showing up by 1:30 pm then by 3:30 pm everyone was here.  The house was full. Lots of laughter and the true joy of getting our family together.
> 
> We had our country Christmas breakfast for dinner.  My sister brought two beautiful fruit trays with dips. I baked two hams, hash brown casserole, scrambled eggs and cheese, biscuits and sausage gravy and cinnamon rolls. Our granddaughter brought some monkey bread (cinnamon pull-apart bread). Everyone enjoyed the meal.
> 
> Gifts were exchanged and then everyone enjoyed catching up and visiting.
> 
> The house was empty by 8:30 pm. Granddaughter, Son, Grandson, Daughter-in-law and Sister stayed back and helped with cleanup. It is so nice to have the help getting things back in order have a big family party.
> 
> Yesterday was restful. Just me and hubby. I made a small prime rib mashed potatoes, gravy, Yorkshire pudding and sautéed corn for our Christmas meal. Will have left overs for another meal.
> 
> I went to the gym this morning. There were a couple people there. I like to go in the early morning as there is hardly anyone there. I haven’t been for a couple weeks so it’s time to get back in the groove.
> 
> It was 72 degrees here yesterday. The warmest Christmas I can remember. Very unusual weather here to say the least.
> 
> Have a wonderful relaxing Sunday everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 633444
> 
> View attachment 633442




Sounds like the perfect Christmas Robbie......glad you had such a lovely time, and thank you, we had a lovely visit with all my family and saw some old friends too over the festive season. 

And we did watch the rocket launch live......30 years of work and it all went smoothly, very nerve wracking to watch though, and very emotional. 





macraven said:


> Robbie sounds like you had a great Christmas with the family!
> So nice many were able to be with you!
> 
> one son and his wife visited with us and Mr Mac took them  out twice for long walks in our area
> Great weather in the low 70’s
> 
> I needed to stay home to cook and make sure no cat fights happened on my watch
> 
> Their cat is 19 years old and a prima donna
> Hissing and growling was not allowed for Christmas
> Well, I tried my best with that issue
> Lol
> 
> (I did not win that battle)
> 
> No leftovers in the fridge so it will be grilled cheese sandwiches for lunch
> 
> I’m only good for cooking two big meals for two days and then it’s time to order food out for tonight




Loved hearing about your Christmas over the last few days.......you did have a lovely time with family, can`t be beaten really. Although the cats sounded interesting......lol......





keishashadow said:


> Morning all, may need to look into building an ark here.  Amazing Christmas my boys were full of brotherly love (those who have multiple spawn will feel me here lol).  all gifts were well-received.  Jr presented me with a beautiful necklace, mother & child sort of gift I never expected to receive, happy tears did flow.
> View attachment 633647
> 
> Yikes, that was quite inconvenient For you.  However, i had no idea flooring installers moved furniture.  Everytime we had carpet laid, had to move it around ourselves.  Usually outside, praying it didn’t rain that day lol
> 
> haha 2 pi(s), so now you are a Tauist?
> 
> Blasphemy , there is no such thing as too much football
> 
> did u see the new cast for Law & Order? Squeeeeeeee. Sam waterson & Anthony Anderson
> 
> could be but, people still do return B&M stores.  I’m thinking many here are hunkering down due to covid infection rates.
> 
> needed to run out & pick up a delayed xbox @ Best Buy & return pair of nike kicks ordered online that came with the security tag still attached.  football game was on late, decided to wait until 1 pm.  literally didn’t see a soul in Kohls & no more than 6 people ahead of me in line at BB.
> 
> pumpkin & Swiss cake roll here that I was informed I was ‘gutting’.  Guilty i guess, only like the filling & the Ganache.  Next time may just make a bowl of each & hand out spoons as we aren’t real big on that dark chocolate sort of cake
> 
> you going to go back & get him lol.  JK. quite the road tripping for you.
> 
> yuuuuuuuuuum.  A good sausage gravy is hard to find.  Most I’ve eaten are so thick u could stick a spoon upright in them & taste so flour-y (is that a word?).
> 
> the sentinel
> 
> on so many different levels the alarm bells are pealing.
> 
> Suggestion for you to now place a call to the hospital, requesting that social services at the hospital intervene/assess the situation as there are concerns for your mom’s safety via returning home under these circumstances.
> 
> In our state it’s my understanding that most hospitals have notaries on call to help facilitate revocation of POAs
> 
> good luck
> 
> View attachment 633646




Beautiful gift and glad you too had a wonderful Christmas........you do have wonderful sons.





macraven said:


> I have watched Law and Order since it first started
> Some sets of actors I like better that others
> But I watch the show no matter who stars in it




Haven`t watched it in a while, but did love Jerry Orbach.......






keishashadow said:


> No politics in play here, let’s deem it pure frustration on my part…
> 
> My mom is under another yet another 15 day covid quarantine. She’s Double vaxx’d, they didn’t do boosters at her nursing home, yet.   They are so fragile, it’s a given that the elderly & those with underlying conditions are ripe pickins’ for breakthrough cases.
> 
> upon my persistent questioning, it was admitted that the nurses aide who tested positive today is unvaxxed.  It’s really difficult to be understanding upon hearing this has happened, yet again at the home.  We are talking at least five instances of this there since the end of November in my Mom’s large community. It’s said to be ‘the best’ in western PA.
> 
> God help those at the other facilities we visited when placing her.   it’s basically the same sad story at them all.   Told there are just not enough essential workers in the potential pool of new hires from which employers can pick & choose, wisely.
> 
> I’m sure this wasn’t this specific employee’s intent, likely the result of ignorance & lack of state mandates (due to how they report their employee counts).  however; it does strike me that there’s nothing quite like gifting‘ your co-workers & an entire hall of helpless dementia/Alzheimer’s patients under your care, the joy of getting at least 4 rapid tests over the next two weeks, at the bare minimum.
> 
> Our greatest generation has already been through so much hardship & sacrifice in their lives.  They’ve just got to come up with a better system to protect them & the dedicated essential workers (thank you for your service!) who are caring for them at the end of their journey.



Truly shocking. How this can still happen I`ll never know.......I think I told you before, they shouldn`t be allowed to get away with it, but of course......well, you know. Hope your mum is doing ok through all this again. 




Finally home after a very long drive of over 7 hours......take away food tonight for sure.......enjoyed some hot and spicy pizza. 

Had the best time with all my family and Christmas day was perfect. And we had a white Christmas too which was unexpected and absolutely baltic.....glad I brought a winter hat and coat.......

Sipping a glass of prosecco and although laundry is more or less done, now we need to sort out the plethora of gifts we brought back.....we did well!! But, it was just a lovely trip all round. 

I did take some pictures, but we never took the camera up, so they are all from my phone and I don`t like phone pictures as much as real camera ones, they`re never as good regardless of the so called quality of phone. But, good memories all the same. Might post some on the TR. 

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas........


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, that is totally unacceptable.  All workers should have been required to be vaccinated.  I hope your mom does not test positive. Hugs.  Here, so far all three of our work places require to be vaccinated, and had to upload proof.  Heck, even little one’s university required that too.

Welcome home Schumi. That is a long drive. And happy such a nice time with family, Don’t blame you for ordering takeout dinner after that long day of being on the road. I like a sweet wine, so oddly, picked up a wine made with cotton candy grapes. Was inexpensive, so I thought why not? Put in refrigerator, as want it very cold. 

Well, a gray day for us. And cool feeling too. Good thing older one has a nice raincoat to wear. Saying rain is a Cinderella kind. Should be outta here by around midnight. That’s right, a rainy and snowy evening too. Thinking pasta tonight, or soup. That kinda thought for such a ugly weather Monday. 


Carry on homies, there’s a taco or two to be had tomorrow.  Yay!


----------



## soniam

@keishashadow I am so sorry your mom has to keep experiencing this. I wish people would be considerate of those who are vulnerable. I hope this doesn’t happen again.

We ended up wearing masks at the in-laws, just my family. Glad we did. Turns out that DH, myself, and the niece who is attending graduate school at NYU are the only ones who have gotten boosters. One of the brothers left his wife and a son at home because the son is sick and has a fever. No COVID test though My MIL was passive aggressive about the masks, saying she couldn’t hear us and didn’t want to look at them. We just kept wearing them. It annoyed me though, because she’s not in good health either. She finally gave up, and we had a great evening. No one else said anything about the masks. My dad is looking really good too and is being cautious. So, a good trip generally. On the way home with a big, heavy air compressor in the back of the truck. Now onto a new year.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

finally getting to make a quick stop in.

Busy days filled with lots of visiting family, food, games and laughs.  It was great to reconnect with dh's family.  Especially with covid and distance, we don't get to see eachother nearly enough.

DD and sil left earlier today.  We have gd
here, and will join the kids for New Years.

The weather is disgustingly gross.  It was -58F here with ice fog this morning.  The ice fog has somewhat lightened.  At least we can see across the street now  and then people wonder why I have such hate for winter. 

Well, granddaughter needs snack.  Good thing Grammie has chocolate milk and her favorite crackers for snack.  There might even be a cookie as well 

Hope to check in later.  I attached a screen shot of our weather this morning.  Enjoy the fact the you were not in the second coldest place on earth today.  We won that title today, but I would gladly let you have that ribbon


----------



## Lynne G

Um, you are more than welcome to have that coldest title, Pumpkin.  That’s cold.  We’re having a bit above normal temps, with mostly seeing a cool feeling rainy day.  Our NYE is expected to see a high of 53 degrees.  Nice, in my books.  Glad you enjoyed all the family visits, and cute to be with granddaughter, and enjoying chocolate milk, crackers, and should have that cookie treat too.

Son, what a family get together. But always nice to show up for a family visit,   Safe travels home, and yep, new year coming.

With our crappy wet weather, had bought fresh ground beef, so burgers on the grill, with mashed taters, and sautéed yellow peppers and tomatoes in the grill. Yum! Made some coffee. Then decided it needed to have ice in it. So an iced coffee after dinner drink. Did save some for the men, as both coming back home later tonight. If they are hungry, ready for them.

And yeah, after getting up that hours before sunrise, yep:
 


Light on, as already very dark out, with rain still falling.  Hence all, a castle lights for you:


No stubbed toes, though a midnight snack most certainly allowed.  And a good night’s sleep for all as well.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> I like a sweet wine, so oddly, picked up a wine made with cotton candy grapes. Was inexpensive, so I thought why not? Put in refrigerator, as want it very cold.



Both things wouldn`t be found in our home......sweet wine or inexpensive wine......I`m sure you`ll enjoy it though. Each to their own.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> finally getting to make a quick stop in.
> 
> Busy days filled with lots of visiting family, food, games and laughs.  It was great to reconnect with dh's family.  Especially with covid and distance, we don't get to see eachother nearly enough.
> 
> DD and sil left earlier today.  We have gd
> here, and will join the kids for New Years.
> 
> The weather is disgustingly gross.  It was -58F here with ice fog this morning.  The ice fog has somewhat lightened.  At least we can see across the street now  and then people wonder why I have such hate for winter.
> 
> Well, granddaughter needs snack.  Good thing Grammie has chocolate milk and her favorite crackers for snack.  There might even be a cookie as well
> 
> Hope to check in later.  I attached a screen shot of our weather this morning.  Enjoy the fact the you were not in the second coldest place on earth today.  We won that title today, but I would gladly let you have that ribbon
> View attachment 633733



Glad you had a lovely christmas pumpkin with the little one......and yes, you win that award for cold! 

We did have a White Christmas in Scotland and it was beautiful, but baltic, for us in the UK anyway.....no comparisons in temps for us with other continents....thank goodness!! 





It`s lovely to be away, but your own bed is always a treat. Although the hotel bed was one of the comfiest we`ve slept on in that hotel. 

Back to normality today.......Kyle is still off, he has a 5 day weekend with getting Christmas Eve off and not back till Wednesday, then is back for two days before a 4 day weekend coming up for him.

Back to shopping this morning and a much healthier food programme again than we have been doing, but it`s been so lovely. Steak for dinner tonight with some veg roasted in herbs and a beautiful seasoning I bought in Mount Dora.......lush! 

Cold and misty this morning, think the fog followed us home........





















Happy Holiday Tuesday 



​


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Schumi, it’s because I’m not a wine drinker most of the time, and if I don’t like it, at least did not pay as much as I usually do for a sweet wine.  Did pick up another bottle of gray goose, as was on sale, and as I finally finished the one I had. I like that too, very cold. State store was busy, as I think many like to celebrate with alcohol on NYE.  

But ah yes, a Tuesday is here.  Last one this year.  And so, that reminder:



Yay, the day of the week, Mac may be doing a Taco Bell dinner.  Still in the car, I guess.  Here, some of the fast food places allow indoor dining, but most still don’t.  

A hazy 35 degrees is our morning weather. With the humidity 95 percent, yeah, it might as well be raining. But up that ever early hours before our sunrise, and quiet so far, and tea being enjoyed for almost the same amount of time I’ve been up. Ahh.

And so, a good morning to all, including Schumi, who’s morning is almost done.  And a terrific Taco Tuesday homies. Have a taco or two today.  Yum.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, Schumi, it’s because I’m not a wine drinker most of the time, and if I don’t like it, at least did not pay as much as I usually do for a sweet wine.  Did pick up another bottle of gray goose, as was on sale, and as I finally finished the one I had. I like that too, very cold.




Oh I get it why you buy inexpensive sweet wine, I was just commenting as part of a conversation……not for me.

Grey Goose tastes a little rough since we switched to Belvedere, Beluga or other stuff not store bought.





Fog has finally cleared and rain stopped, just in time for it to get dark. So weather wise it’s been a pretty miserable day, but had a lovely day anyway surprisingly. But, a couple of friends appeared for lunch and they’ve not long gone, nice to see them though.

Our guests that were staying while we were in Scotland have gone too, they left after breakfast after handing us a little gift for letting them stay again, worked out for us too. 

More baking in oven now, time for a cup of tea………..


----------



## Lynne G

Ah,  I bet kitchen smelling good, Schumi.  Enjoying my tea too, and asking what kids want for lunch, though still an hour from now, is my lunchtime.  Will do a lunchtime walk though, before eating whatever kids are in the mood for.  And yeah, our sunset is around 4:30pm.  Shorter days are still here.  

Quiet here.  Hope all the homies are doing well, happy and looking forward to the new year ending this last week of 2021.


----------



## macraven

Can not believe it has taken me all day to get back to the sans!!

You would not believe how tied up I have been all day
Long story for another time 
(Heck we haven’t even started dinner yet…lol)
So sounds like a run for the border 


but on the bright side, weather is great at 71 today..
So that is a good thing !

Will be back later
Been keeping up with jeopardy tv show and it’s on now


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Can not believe it has taken me all day to get back to the sans!!
> 
> You would not believe how tied up I have been all day
> Long story for another time
> (Heck we haven’t even started dinner yet…lol)
> So sounds like a run for the border
> 
> 
> but on the bright side, weather is great at 71 today..
> So that is a good thing !
> 
> Will be back later
> Been keeping up with jeopardy tv show and it’s on now



You have had a very busy day though!!! My goodness you`ll be glad to sit down tonight, well last night now........we don`t get that show over here, well, they do show reruns from many moons ago on some obscure channel somewhere......never quite took off here. 





Hope everyone’s just busy, been a little quiet in here last few days…….that time of year folks like to spend time with family and friends too of course.

Everyone is now trying to make arrangements for us to have some kind of NYE party.......nope, not taking the bait.......quiet one for us as is usual so if they want a party they can have it one of their homes instead of ours.......flattery will get them nowhere on this one.......lol......

But, glad to see no added restrictions come into play for us in England for the forseeable future anyway.......always lovely to be able to have get togethers of course.

Steaks last night were perfectly cooked by my DH, all 3 filets served rare, my contribution was roasted veg which I will say were also lovely....... And made a lemon and white chocolate cheesecake for dessert......apparently I`m the only one who likes it........oooops....how did that happen.....  Hadn`t told them I had made a chocolate fondant for them, they were happy with that and the chocolate fondant was as gooey and runny in the centre as it`s supposed to be. That can so easily go wrong.

Doing a couple of deliveries to the housebound today, again the charity is finding it hard to keep volunteers, especially this time of year. We have plenty of free time. 

Not much else going on today, have a grocery delivery later in the day and plan to do a simple french style chicken casserole in the slow cooker for dinner tonight, will make some chunky rosemary bread to go with it, will use skinless chicken thighs for that, so tasty. 

Lunch is some smoked salmon we bought to try, if it`s nice we`ll get some more and have it as an appetiser on New Years Day. Cup of tea time and maybe a mini blueberry and vanilla muffin I baked yesterday.



























Have a wonderful Wednesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Wonderful Wednesday to you too Schumi.  

Mac, busy day can be exhausting. Hope much quieter today.

Ooh, and as a Wednesday, who do I see?


Aww, camel is here, and ready for that Friday celebration.  You know, get over this hump of a Wednesday, and that end of the year fabulous Friday will be here soon enough.  Yay, ending of this year, and starting the new one on the weekend.  Very happy about that.

No fish lunch for us, but yum as to those rare filets for dinner last night, Schumi. Hope some breakfast tea was had this morning. Hope your afternoon has been nice so far.

As for me?  Last day to be week day routine. Double yay, yay yay!  And of course, tea on this drizzling rainy morning.  Will be a rainy day, but hey, with 51 the high, I’ll take it for a late in December day.  Saying the weekend will be rainy, and in the 60’s the highs.  Double yay for that weather prediction, yay yay!


Lastly, hope all the homies have that mid week wonderful Wednesday.

  Yep, that’s me.  With tea.  Back to routine I go.  Umbrella ready for my lunchtime walk.


----------



## schumigirl

Windy but not too cold a day here, ended up going out to visit a friend who lives about half an hour away, she has her mother in law staying with her for Christmas and New Year and it`s too much.......lol......also her mother in law smokes and Sue makes her go outside to smoke, but well away from their house, it`s so funny. Rightly so, I wouldn`t have anyone smoking at all anywhere on our property, although not one of our friends smokes anyway. But stress levels are high there.......told her to come visit anytime she needs to escape.

I think she thought we`d be a distraction, not sure that worked! 

Chicken casserole was delicious, very homely and warming, rosemary and garlic foccacia was nice too, I burned the edges a little, but just cut them off. 

Going to switch the big tv on soon and find something to watch from DVD`s......

Deciding if we can be bothered to do something tomorrow or just stay home and watch some movies all day........choices.......


----------



## macraven

Temps not bad where I am as high only to be 71 today
Rain predicted for my area so expect a dip in temps when that begins 

Did my run to Walgreens for meds pick up today

Yea I know..boring event today

Tonight’s menu for us will be fast food, most likely burgers


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Temps not bad where I am as high only to be 71 today
> Rain predicted for my area so expect a dip in temps when that begins
> 
> Did my run to Walgreens for meds pick up today
> 
> Yea I know..boring event today
> 
> Tonight’s menu for us will be fast food, most likely burgers



I love when you say it`s "only" 71.......lol.......you endured the worst weather for many years, time to enjoy the warmth in winter! Burgers sound good......

Nothing wrong with boring days.......they`re good for the soul every now and again......I think we plan one tomorrow, do nothing and apart from breakfast, food will be charcuterie and snack items. Tonight I made some duck spring rolls, stuffed jalapenos with cream cheese and made up various sausage rolls and we have assorted cheese like Brie, Tallegio and camembert with crackers.......a day of nibbles and not much else! 

Wonder if he`ll notice if I have a couple of spring rolls tonight........


----------



## soniam

Boring for us too with DS at my parents. We did try a new to us bao place that was pretty good. They had good boba milk tea that wasn't overly sweet. I am still in no diet mode. We will probably either get togo food or eat somewhere with outdoor seating tonight. Some place that DS doesn't like. Since we really didn't have a Thanksgiving or xmas meal, I am making it for NYE for just DH and I. We will buy turkey from the local BBQ place though. I plan to make pumpkin polenta, cranberry sauce, gravy, and something else, maybe green beans. I plan to make another stout gingerbread tomorrow for us. I made one last weekend for the in-laws. I need to remember that we Stilton and port to nosh on this week/weekend. We are going to see Nightmare Alley on Thursday, latest Guillermo del Toro movie, and have apps/drinks at the cinema bar, which specializes in tequila. They have a great outdoor patio. Not doing much today, just gym and lunch.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> Boring for us too with DS at my parents. We did try a new to us bao place that was pretty good. They had good boba milk tea that wasn't overly sweet. I am still in no diet mode. We will probably either get togo food or eat somewhere with outdoor seating tonight. Some place that DS doesn't like. Since we really didn't have a Thanksgiving or xmas meal, I am making it for NYE for just DH and I. We will buy turkey from the local BBQ place though. I plan to make pumpkin polenta, cranberry sauce, gravy, and something else, maybe green beans. I plan to make another stout gingerbread tomorrow for us. I made one last weekend for the in-laws. I need to remember that we Stilton and port to nosh on this week/weekend. We are going to see Nightmare Alley on Thursday, latest Guillermo del Toro movie, and have apps/drinks at the cinema bar, which specializes in tequila. They have a great outdoor patio. Not doing much today, just gym and lunch.



Turkey for us NY day soniam.....it was ordered for Christmas Day as is tradition over here, but as we went to Scotland, butcher said we could pick it up on Friday this week instead. Although no green beans here......one of veg of the devil......lol.....roast potatoes, roast carrots and parsnips, pigs in blankets, cranberry sauce and gravy with home made stuffing that looks like meat loaf to Americans.......can`t wait.......

Love cheese with port too! 

Gym and lunch sounds good.....well lunch sounds good.......


----------



## Lynne G

Thinking of ordering Chinese food for NYE dinner.  Then noshing in the evening.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick stop in! 

Still cold here, but has slightly warmed up.  We are hovering about -35F with the wind chill factor.  Not many moving around unless they have to. 

GD and I ventured out to the grocery store for a little outing.  I had wanted to take her swimming or to this little indoor playground.  But the new variant numbers and the cold have us sticking close to home.  It did feel good to get out for a little bit today, even if it was only to pick up some groceries.  Just needed to pick up a couple of things to get us through the week. 

Other than that, not much else happening.  I am hoping to go to the outdoor drive-thru light show tonight.  I thought gd would love that.  I am definitely enjoying this week with her.  Just waiting for her to wake up from her nap to start playing again.  I made some playdough to help keep her occupied while I make dinner.  Steak bites with asparagus and mushrooms are planned for tonight. 

@Charade 67  I hope everything starts to fall into place with your mom.  Hopefully you get some answers about her health as well as the POA. 

@Lynne G  That's what we thought of doing as well with the kids.  Chinese food and game night.  We are just keeping it small and with our small circle of family.  The boys are staying here.  Youngest has to work new years day. He doesn't mind working a stat as well as he has his top up bonus for working extra early hours.  So it is a big money day for him.  Older DS is not working, but will probably be going out with friends.  Friends are more fun instead of hanging with your parents, older sister and niece   

Well, I think Gd is awake...now to do more fun things!

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> *Friends are more fun instead of hanging with your parents, older sister and niece  *
> 
> Well, I think Gd is awake...now to do more fun things!
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!



We just had this conversation recently with one of our groups of friends and today with one of our friends, and all of our groups of friends love that our adult kids still want to spend so much time with us as parents on occasions like Christmas and New Years......guess it varies, but we all felt very lucky when we spoke of it being a blessing. 

Then they go do their own thing of course.......

Have fun with GD, glad you`re having such a lovely week with her. 





Got some friends and one of their adult kids now joining us for New Years Day dinner, so will make it a little more formal and fancier......we weren`t going to go overboard with appetisers or desserts, but now we will. Although everyone loves smoked salmon, shrimp and so on and a charcuterie plate will go down well......doesn`t take much to make up but looks good. 

Almost bedtime here......very mild tonight too, think we`ll have the windows open for the second night. Thank heavens for a milder climate in the UK. 

Have a great evening.......


----------



## soniam

@Pumpkin1172 Your time with your granddaughter sounds really nice. It reminds me of my son staying with my mom during the holidays when he was younger. He will be with her tomorrow, but he's a surely teen now.

@schumigirl Sleeping with the windows open sounds great! We have the temps to do it, but with pollen, I would wake up sounding like a life-long smoker or that I have covid.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> @schumigirl Sleeping with the windows open sounds great! We have the temps to do it, but with pollen, I would wake up sounding like a life-long smoker or that I have covid.



That`s quite the image!! 

Must be horrible though to suffer like that even in winter. I`m only bothered by tree pollen for a few months of the year, but, not too bad, so I can`t complain. I do love windows open, even in the cold I like them slightly open, unless it`s completely baltic of course......annoys Tom, but he lives with it. 




Now I`m going to bed.......we started watching Sleepless in Seattle.......need to switch it off as we are both yawning our heads off.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Son, even with a strong blocking filter on our heater, no windows open for us either.  Older one would sound like Darth Vader.  

Sweet for you, Pumpkin, to be with GD. Yep, my older one works a full day on New Year’s Day, so a late dinner for us that day. He does not mind either, as gets the holiday pay rate.

Quiet. As a treat, since dinner was little one and I, picked up matzoh ball soup, onion rings and fries from one of our favorite Jewish deli places, Yep, good dinner for both of us. And also picked up a loaf of challah bread, as with real butter, a nice breakfast of slice of toasted challah bread for me tomorrow. Now relaxing with a warm cup of tea.



Zoo light for all for tonight’s night light.  May all dream of enjoying a drink for tomorrow’s Thirsty Thursday.  And yep, a midnight snack is perfectly fine.  And going to bed at 4:30am, like little one did this morning, is okay too.  Particularly when you can sleep the morning away.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Thinking of ordering Chinese food for NYE dinner.  Then noshing in the evening.


Count me in
My type of food!


----------



## macraven

We had a menu change for dinner this evening 
Ended up with subs from Jersey Mike 

It’s one of Mr Mac’s favorite sandwich place
I don’t love it but It’s okay for me

We are getting notices current storm will be in our path
Hopefully we will be not lose power for long
Oops, storm has started now


----------



## soniam

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, Son, even with a strong blocking filter on our heater, no windows open for us either.  Older one would sound like Darth Vader.
> 
> Sweet for you, Pumpkin, to be with GD. Yep, my older one works a full day on New Year’s Day, so a late dinner for us that day. He does not mind either, as gets the holiday pay rate.
> 
> Quiet. As a treat, since dinner was little one and I, picked up matzoh ball soup, onion rings and fries from one of our favorite Jewish deli places, Yep, good dinner for both of us. And also picked up a loaf of challah bread, as with real butter, a nice breakfast of slice of toasted challah bread for me tomorrow. Now relaxing with a warm cup of tea.
> 
> View attachment 634254
> 
> Zoo light for all for tonight’s night light.  May all dream of enjoying a drink for tomorrow’s Thirsty Thursday.  And yep, a midnight snack is perfectly fine.  And going to bed at 4:30am, like little one did this morning, is okay too.  Particularly when you can sleep the morning away.


I really miss have a Jewish deli. Ours had such good matzo ball soup and knish.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> We had a menu change for dinner this evening
> Ended up with subs from Jersey Mike
> 
> It’s one of Mr Mac’s favorite sandwich place
> I don’t love it but It’s okay for me
> 
> We are getting notices current storm will be in our path
> Hopefully we will be not lose power for long
> Oops, storm has started now



I`ve never tried that place for a sub sandwich.......

And yes, I hope that storm has passed you by now and no damage. Where my mum lives, they are having high winds, enough to stop the ferries running back and forward to the Island and it`s classed as essential, so hoping they don`t get a lot of damage up there either. 





soniam said:


> I really miss have a Jewish deli. Ours had such good matzo ball soup and knish.



I only have one Jewish friend, like me, everything is made fresh and the stuff she makes is always gorgeous......except the time she made us Lokshen Pudding. I don`t eat pasta very often anyway, but in a dessert..........bleurgh.....thought it was the most disgusting thing I`d ever seen and no, not for me.......but her soups are lovely and made how you`re supposed to make them, from scratch and not store bought stock. No Jewish Deli`s around us, but she does a pretty darn good job for us with good Jewish food, even if there isn`t a scrap of bacon in sight  




It was so warm during the night, yep, we slept with all the bedroom windows open, till around 4 when we heard the foxes fighting....time to close them then. It`s quite disconcerting hearing them as the males can sound like a screaming woman if they`re threatened. 

We only need lemons today for the smoked salmon, so we might not bother going out at all, but will shop tomorrow with enough to see us through on fresh produce till Monday, we`ll pick up our turkey too and cook it New Years Day......will just be our typical Christmas dinner but on NY. 

NYE is going to snack items and nibbles, I still have a few things to make and might pick up some pre made from the Italian deli in the next village to us. They have some lovely produce. 

Kyle gets his booster today and is now off till Monday too, another nice long weekend for him. 

Smoked salmon and nibbles for lunch and dinner will be much the same next two nights......I just need to bake some more bread tomorrow and I`m sorted. 

And almost New Years Eve again.........


----------



## Lynne G

Son, I’m lucky, there is quite a few Jewish deli and groceries around me.  But there are only two deli places we eat at.  Little one is picky, and she says it’s a tie as to which of those two have the best matzoh ball soup.  Yeah, that pudding is not my favorite either, Schumi.  We tend to have a tray of noodle kugel for dessert, but I never put raisins in mine.  I used to ask my mom to make a corner of it plain for me to eat, as she always put raisins in hers. I do like rice pudding as well, without any fruit in it.  Plain for me, no raisins or other.

And so, a lazy day for us.  Older one works, but DH and I took off.  Sound enough sleep, I have no idea when little one went to bed. Yay, as still that hazy morning with phone flashing light rain to fall in 20 minutes, ending shortly after.  But still a yay, as 52 the high.  Weather guy on news said rainy morning, with cloudy afternoon.

So as weather thinks we are thirsty this Thursday morning, I’m going along with it, as have been enjoying my tea and enjoyed that toast.

Most terrific Thirsty Thursday homies, as the last Thursday this year. Wow! Tomorrow is the very last Friday of our year. Yay as the Most Fabulous Friday, as with a holiday weekend to follow, there’s another yay. As also with Saturday to welcome the new year, as an end to end this week. Deserves a Woot!

Tea for me.  Why yes I am.  Hoping this finds all having a good day, enjoying some beverages.


----------



## macraven

This year has gone by fast for me


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> This year has gone by fast for me


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> This year has gone by fast for me



It`s crazy isn`t it.......considering the last 2 years we have been in lockdown for most of it, it has flown by so incredibly fast. 




Ended up being such a busy day after all........got all we needed, extra shopping sorted, butcher visit, fishmonger visit, friend dropped in for lunch with her adult daughter who I haven`t seen for a while so we had a good catch up and enjoyed some lovely food too. She brought a bottle of white wine she knew we`d enjoy which was lovely so we opened it and shared with her as her mum was driving. Nice.

Always love the Holidays for wine with lunch........

Now tomorrow we just need to visit another butcher, the one in our village though to pick up the turkey.......then time to celebrate NY.......


----------



## Metro West

Afternoon gang! Just wanted to stick my head in the window and say hi. Been another busy week but it's over soon. Going to spend another long weekend doing nothing 

Hope everyone has a nice and safe New Years celebration.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Afternoon gang! Just wanted to stick my head in the window and say hi. Been another busy week but it's over soon. Going to spend another long weekend doing nothing
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice and safe New Years celebration.



Good to see you Todd......hope you have a Happy New Years too, sounds a nice weekend ahead for you..... 





It`s been nice sitting down tonight with a glass of white wine and listening to some music after a busier day than anticipated.

Made up a sharing charcuterie with some cheese, olives, stuffed cherry peppers, grapes, crackers along with some sausage rolls, duck spring rolls and samosas I made up earlier. Pigs in blankets and filled jalapenos are deli bought. All enjoyed with a bottle of Champagne we got for Christmas....

We just sat at the kitchen table tonight, one of my favourite rooms in the house, it`s always very cosy in there, and nice when we don`t feel like eating in the dining room.






















One of the gifts Tom got me for Christmas was a light up bottle of sugarplum gin, it does look nice with the lights low.......the edible snowflakes do look nice too when you shake the bottle......





















And the Gin club we joined had a rather nice Christmas offering.........Gin from the Orkney`s which is lovely as it doesn`t taste too gin like weirdly, as neither of us like gin......unless it`s flavoured.

This was a few evenings ago we enjoyed having this taster.....










Good food and quality nice drinks are very much a priority for us 

Raining outside, but very warm almost......58F at almost 10pm. Very unusual for this time of year. Will take it though.......


----------



## soniam

@schumigirl Very nice spread! Love the lighted gin bottle. It's so pretty.


----------



## Lynne G

Neat bottle, Schumi.  And that snacking looks like a perfect meal.  

I’m thinking, chicken on the grill.  Was a dreary looking day, and will be the same tomorrow.  Poor mummers, may be drenched, with periods of heavy rain predicted for our Saturday.


----------



## Metro West

WOW Carole...that food looks delicious. You know I don't drink so the rest doesn't mean much...LOL.

I'm going to spend the weekend relaxing and hanging outside...supposed to be excellent weather. 

I look the Christmas down at the house this evening so that's done.

The COVID cases are very high here again and no one seems to care. I'm staying home! 

I'll be around this weekend so have a good night everyone!


----------



## macraven

Wow!
That gin light UO bottle is way cool!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I finally have some time to sit and attempt to relax. These last 4 days have been exhausting.

My mom is doing much better. She was released from the hospital Tuesday evening. The doctors are still unsure what caused her to black out. They ruled out heart attack, stroke, and blood clots. She is supposed to have a follow up with the cardiologist soon.

The situation with my aunt is about to get very messy.  I now have proof that she took just over 10K from my mom's bank accounts.  We had Mom close her checking account (savings had already been closed by the bank because my aunt took all of it) and open a new one that does not have my aunt's name on it. We revoked my aunt's POA and set up a new POA with my sister as primary and my brother and I as back ups. We sent a copy of the POA revocation to my aunt along with a letter telling her it has been revoked and that she needs to return Mom's money by a specific date or we will file a police report. I spoke to an elder law attorney here in Atlanta and he said that we were taking the correct steps, but advised me that Mom may never see that money again.

I also  had texted my aunt informing her that she no longer has POA and that she needed to return the money. She texted back stating that she refuses to give up POA unless she hears from an attorney and that she is keeping what she has left of Mom's money to use for her future burial expenses. I asked her what she meant by what is left because she should still have all of it. She has not responded to that.  She also accused us of being "buzzards" and said for the past 35 years we didn't care if Mom lived or died and said if it wasn't for her we wouldn't have a mom. I'm getting angry again just typing this. She has conveniently   forgotten all the years my mom lived with my brother and sister and all the times we spend in hospitals with her and taking her to doctor appointments. I used to leave work early every Friday to take her to chemo appointments.

So sorry to vent like this. It is going to take awhile for the anger to subside. I'm leaving Atlanta tomorrow and driving back home. I am not looking forward to the long drive, but will be glad to be back home.


----------



## macraven

Charade it’s a big messy situation

I hope it all works out quickly for you and your siblings.
It takes a lot out of you from what you have to deal with.

The drama from your aunt is revolting.
You think you know someone and later realize they are not the person you thought they were.

Sending you hugs


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. I finally have some time to sit and attempt to relax. These last 4 days have been exhausting.
> 
> My mom is doing much better. She was released from the hospital Tuesday evening. The doctors are still unsure what caused her to black out. They ruled out heart attack, stroke, and blood clots. She is supposed to have a follow up with the cardiologist soon.
> 
> The situation with my aunt is about to get very messy.  I now have proof that she took just over 10K from my mom's bank accounts.  We had Mom close her checking account (savings had already been closed by the bank because my aunt took all of it) and open a new one that does not have my aunt's name on it. We revoked my aunt's POA and set up a new POA with my sister as primary and my brother and I as back ups. We sent a copy of the POA revocation to my aunt along with a letter telling her it has been revoked and that she needs to return Mom's money by a specific date or we will file a police report. I spoke to an elder law attorney here in Atlanta and he said that we were taking the correct steps, but advised me that Mom may never see that money again.
> 
> I also  had texted my aunt informing her that she no longer has POA and that she needed to return the money. She texted back stating that she refuses to give up POA unless she hears from an attorney and that she is keeping what she has left of Mom's money to use for her future burial expenses. I asked her what she meant by what is left because she should still have all of it. She has not responded to that.  She also accused us of being "buzzards" and said for the past 35 years we didn't care if Mom lived or died and said if it wasn't for her we wouldn't have a mom. I'm getting angry again just typing this. She has confidently forgotten all the years my mom lived with my brother and sister and all the times we spend in hospitals with her and taking her to doctor appointments. I used to leave work early every Friday to take her to chemo appointments.
> 
> So sorry to vent like this. It is going to take awhile for the anger to subside. I'm leaving Atlanta tomorrow and driving back home. I am not looking forward to the long drive, but will be glad to be back home.



Charade, I`m so sorry you have to deal with someone as disgusting as your aunt who has been stealing from your mum. It`s a vile thing to do to anyone, but her own family member smacks of being even worse somehow. 

You`ve done the right thing by changing over the POA, she is grasping at straws saying she won`t accept it, too late for that now, it`s done. And ignore the things she said about you, again, she is hitting out as she knows she`s been rumbled. Yes, people do forget things conveniently at times, sounds like you`ve all done a lot for your mum over the years.

Yes, you may not see that money again, but at least she won`t get anymore and won`t be able to take advantage of your mum again. No wonder you`re exhausted and will be glad to get home again. 

Have a safe journey today and you can hopefully sleep better knowing the right thing has been done for your mum now and she can concentrate on getting better.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> WOW Carole...that food looks delicious. You know I don't drink so the rest doesn't mean much...LOL.
> 
> I'm going to spend the weekend relaxing and hanging outside...supposed to be excellent weather.
> 
> I look the Christmas down at the house this evening so that's done.
> 
> The COVID cases are very high here again and no one seems to care. I'm staying home!
> 
> I'll be around this weekend so have a good night everyone!



lol.....yes, thank you.....it was delicious (and the booze too   )Having similar tonight for New Years Eve dinner, just adding some seafood and we can pick away all evening with nibbles.

I hate taking the trees all down, but I think we`ll do that on Sunday and have New Years with all the decor and lights. 

Have a Happy New Year Todd.......and have a lovely weekend too, sounds ideal......






macraven said:


> Wow!
> That gin light UO bottle is way cool!



Isn`t it!!! Small things amuse us at times.......lol.......it`s very purple when you turn the lights off, so pretty. 




Mildest night in ages last night, it stayed around 55F all through the night, so windows were indeed open and no foxes rutting at 4am, or if they did they were well into the woods and I didn`t hear them. 

Tom is heading out this morning to pick up our turkey, some cream I forgot to get and more grapes. The cream I need for dessert tomorrow, making a kind of bannoffee cheesecake without the banana (yuk) so basically a cheesecake base, dulce de leche filling and whippped cream on top.....very decadent and very sweet, so won`t make a huge one as a small piece really is enough. But it`ll be big enough for 6 of us. 

Got some plans to chat to some friends and relatives on zoom and phone, hoping a couple drop in for a New years drink, but they might not. Then New Years Day we have some company but the day after will be taking all the trees down and decor too. Never fun doing that. 

Time for tea and later at a more dignified time for breakfast, we`ll have brioche buns with bacon for breakfast........


























Have a good New Years Eve ​


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> lol.....yes, thank you.....it was delicious (and the booze too   )Having similar tonight for New Years Eve dinner, just adding some seafood and we can pick away all evening with nibbles.
> 
> I hate taking the trees all down, but I think we`ll do that on Sunday and have New Years with all the decor and lights.
> 
> Have a Happy New Year Todd.......and have a lovely weekend too, sounds ideal......


  Thank you and I hope you and Tom and Kyle have a wonderful celebration tonight! Love the nibbles...no party is complete without nibbles! I was thinking of having seafood tonight myself...I found a new and delicious shrimp place not far from me...I can put away some popcorn shrimp. 

Spent time watching some of the football games last night...The Music City Bowl with Tennessee and Purdue was very entertaining. More coming today. 

Have a great day!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I’m not going out for NYE either. We will be home.

That’s terrible Charade. Sending many hugs to you. Some people are just rotten, but you don’t find out until too late. You are doing the right thing. Sad to say, I do think that money is gone too. Family issues are so stressful. I hope you can find time to just relax. You are a great daughter.

And so, DH was noisy enough getting up, I’m up early too. He has issues that have him sometimes make him a restless bedmate. Last night was a restless one. Hence, when he does not sleep well, neither do I. But no matter, that early up is routine for me, even if I have no reason but to otherwise enjoy reading the DIS, and saying hello to the homies.

And so a most fabulous Friday NYE to you all. A good morning to Metro, and a very happy new year to you. And good afternoon to Schumi, may you too have a very happy new year. All the homies, may you have a very happy new year.

Back to that routine, more tea, and what to watch on the tube. College football, probably not. Have to say Metro, not really into watching any college sports.

Last day of 2021. Holy …. What a year. But thankful, as am here for another trip around the sun.

So yeah:

 Hehe, it’s NYE and a Friday. Woohoo!


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> And so a most fabulous Friday NYE to you all. A good morning to Metro, and a very happy new year to you. And good afternoon to Schumi, may you too have a very happy new year. All the homies, may you have a very happy new year.
> 
> Back to that routine, more tea, and what yo watch on the tube. College football, probably not. Have to say Metro, not really into watching any college sports.
> 
> Hehe, it’s NYE and a Friday. Woohoo!


 Morning Lynne...I certainly hope 2022 will be much better than 2021 was...one can only hope. 

I haven't been out on NYE in years...I guess my party days are behind me. We have some young people at work who said they were going out and I did my best "father" impression by telling them to be careful and pay attention to those around you. LOL...I never thought that would happen. 

Just trying to decide what I want for breakfast...I think I'll do waffles and sausage.


----------



## Robo56

Good New Years Eve morning Sans family 













macraven said:


> Robbie sounds like you had a great Christmas with the family!
> So nice many were able to be with you!



Thank you Mac. We did have a wonderful time enjoying each other’s company. It’s always nice when family can get together.




macraven said:


> one son and his wife visited with us and Mr Mac took them out twice for long walks in our area
> Great weather in the low 70’s



So glad to hear your son and his wife were able to visit you to celebrate Christmas.



keishashadow said:


> Morning all, may need to look into building an ark here. Amazing Christmas my boys were full of brotherly love (those who have multiple spawn will feel me here lol). all gifts were well-received. Jr presented me with a beautiful necklace, mother & child sort of gift I never expected to receive, happy tears did flow.



What a beautiful surprise from your son for your Christmas present. Very pretty.




keishashadow said:


> yuuuuuuuuuum. A good sausage gravy is hard to find. Most I’ve eaten are so thick u could stick a spoon upright in them & taste so flour-y (is that a word?).



If gravy has a flour taste to it the roux was not cooked long enough. There is a fine window of time when the roux is just right before you add the milk. Same thing on the thickness. If it’s to thick not enough milk was added and it was cooked to long.

I have seen that type of gravy too it’s not pleasant and I will give it a pass.

A good well made sausage gravy is yummy.




keishashadow said:


> My mom is under another yet another 15 day covid quarantine. She’s Double vaxx’d, they didn’t do boosters at her nursing home, yet. They are so fragile, it’s a given that the elderly & those with underlying conditions are ripe pickins’ for breakthrough cases.



Sorry to hear your mom is having to be in quarantine again. I pray things will get back to normal at some point, but I think the new normal will continue sadly over time at the cost to many.




schumigirl said:


> Sounds like the perfect Christmas Robbie......glad you had such a lovely time, and thank you, we had a lovely visit with all my family and saw some old friends too over the festive season.



We did. It was so nice having all the family together.

I’am so glad you all were able to go to Scotland and visit your family and friends. I know you had been looking forward to seeing everyone. This past couple years have been tough.



schumigirl said:


> And we did watch the rocket launch live......30 years of work and it all went smoothly, very nerve wracking to watch though, and very emotional



It is always so nice to see all that hard work pay off. Being able to see a launch on TV or in person is special for sure.  I’am hoping I will be able to see some launches this year in person. Will just have to see how things go.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Busy days filled with lots of visiting family, food, games and laughs. It was great to reconnect with dh's family. Especially with covid and distance, we don't get to see eachother nearly enough.



So nice to hear you were able to celebrate with your family.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well, granddaughter needs snack. Good thing Grammie has chocolate milk and her favorite crackers for snack. There might even be a cookie as well



I can tell grammie is over the moon at having your granddaughter with you  and rightfully so. They are precious.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> The weather is disgustingly gross. It was -58F here with ice fog this morning. The ice fog has somewhat lightened. At least we can see across the street now  and then people wonder why I have such hate for winter.



Wowwwwwwww that is cold.




schumigirl said:


> We did have a White Christmas in Scotland and it was beautiful, but baltic, for us in the UK anyway.....no comparisons in temps for us with other continents....thank goodness!!



Having a little white for Christmas  is nice.




schumigirl said:


> Made up a sharing charcuterie with some cheese, olives, stuffed cherry peppers, grapes, crackers along with some sausage rolls, duck spring rolls and samosas I made up earlier. Pigs in blankets and filled jalapenos are deli bought. All enjoyed with a bottle of Champagne we got for Christmas....



Your charcuterie board is beautiful and looks tasty.




schumigirl said:


> One of the gifts Tom got me for Christmas was a light up bottle of sugarplum gin, it does look nice with the lights low.......the edible snowflakes do look nice too when you shake the bottle......



What a nice gift. I have never seen a glowing bottle of gin before.




Charade67 said:


> My mom is doing much better



Charade i’am Glad to hear your mom is doing  better.





Charade67 said:


> The situation with my aunt is about to get very messy. I now have proof that she took just over 10K from my mom's bank accounts. We had Mom close her checking account (savings had already been closed by the bank because my aunt took all of it) and open a new one that does not have my aunt's name on it. We revoked my aunt's POA and set up a new POA with my sister as primary and my brother and I as back ups. We sent a copy of the POA revocation to my aunt along with a letter telling her it has been revoked and that she needs to return Mom's money by a specific date or we will file a police report. I spoke to an elder law attorney here in Atlanta and he said that we were taking the correct steps, but advised me that Mom may never see that money again.



Sounds like you have done everything you can to sort out the situation with your aunt.

It is awful when family members steal from their family. Your aunt took advantage of the trust that was given to her and helped herself to your moms money. So sad and inexcusable behavior.

Have a safe trip back home Charade.

Lynne hope your tea is strong hot and tasty this morning.

Soniam enjoy your New Years Eve.


Been catching up on a few things for past few days.  Another dental appointment and granddaughter came over to help put a few Christmas things away.

Will have son and family over for dinner Sunday and they are going to help me take trees down and put away the rest of the Christmas decorations. We do this every year. It’s  a nice chance for us to spend time together before hubby and I leave for home in Florida. I make a nice big roast with all the trimmings and we have a nice visit and house gets put back to pre-Christmas form.

I watched little J Tuesday. We had a nice visit.

I had lunch with my younger sister yesterday. It is always nice to get to spend time with her.

It’s another cloud covered rainy day here. Looking forward to some sun and heat in the sunshine State.

Will be a quiet New Years Eve here. We haven’t been out for New Year’s Eve in years. We will just chill and have some snacks and watch some movies.

We watched first two Indiana Jones movies yesterday evening. We will watch the third one this evening. They are oldies but goodies. Harrison Ford was a handsome fellow. Hard to believe the first Indiana Jones was made in 1981. Forty year ago.


Have a wonderful New Years Eve everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Morning Lynne...I certainly hope 2022 will be much better than 2021 was...one can only hope.
> 
> I haven't been out on NYE in years...I guess my party days are behind me. We have some young people at work who said they were going out and I did my best "father" impression by telling them to be careful and pay attention to those around you. LOL...I never thought that would happen.
> 
> Just trying to decide what I want for breakfast...I think I'll do waffles and sausage.



I have to admit to enjoying college football thanks to a friend at the RP who introduced it to us in The Ale House on Kirkman one night......I enjoyed it more than I thought I would.......

Love the sound of popcorn shrimp, although I do prefer naked shrimp with some seasonings ala hot and juicy crawfish........lush!! Yes, he has some trips of his own planned next year, but hoping he can join us in Nov/Dec time again next year, I know he`d love to see you again too.

Change the waffles for pancakes and I`m there....love some sausages!!!

Yes, I feel like an ancient relic when it comes to going out on NY!! 





Robo56 said:


> Good New Years Eve morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 634621
> 
> 
> View attachment 634624
> 
> 
> View attachment 634622
> 
> View attachment 634623
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac. We did have a wonderful time enjoying each other’s company. It’s always nice when family can get together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad to hear your son and his wife were able to visit you to celebrate Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful surprise from your son for your Christmas present. Very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If gravy has a flour taste to it the roux was not cooked long enough. There is a fine window of time when the roux is just right before you add the milk. Same thing on the thickness. If it’s to thick not enough milk was added and it was cooked to long.
> 
> I have seen that type of gravy too it’s not pleasant and I will give it a pass.
> 
> A good well made sausage gravy is yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear your mom is having to be in quarantine again. I pray things will get back to normal at some point, but I think the new normal will continue sadly over time at the cost to many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did. It was so nice having all the family together.
> 
> I’am so glad you all were able to go to Scotland and visit your family and friends. I know you had been looking forward to seeing everyone. This past couple years have been tough.
> 
> 
> 
> It is always so nice to see all that hard work pay off. Being able to see a launch on TV or in person is special for sure.  I’am hoping I will be able to see some launches this year in person. Will just have to see how things go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to hear you were able to celebrate with your family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell grammie is over the moon at having your granddaughter with you  and rightfully so. They are precious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wowwwwwwww that is cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having a little white for Christmas  is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your charcuterie board is beautiful and looks tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice gift. I have never seen a glowing bottle of gin before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charade i’am Glad to hear your mom is doing  better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have done everything you can to sort out the situation with your aunt.
> 
> It is awful when family members steal from their family. Your aunt took advantage of the trust that was given to her and helped herself to your moms money. So sad and inexcusable behavior.
> 
> Have a safe trip back home Charade.
> 
> Lynne hope your tea is strong hot and tasty this morning.
> 
> Soniam enjoy your New Years Eve.
> 
> 
> Been catching up on a few things for past few days.  Another dental appointment and granddaughter came over to help put a few Christmas things away.
> 
> Will have son and family over for dinner Sunday and they are going to help me take trees down and put away the rest of the Christmas decorations. We do this every year. It’s  a nice chance for us to spend time together before hubby and I leave for home in Florida. I make a nice big roast with all the trimmings and we have a nice visit and house gets put back to pre-Christmas form.
> 
> I watched little J Tuesday. We had a nice visit.
> 
> I had lunch with my younger sister yesterday. It is always nice to get to spend time with her.
> 
> It’s another cloud covered rainy day here. Looking forward to some sun and heat in the sunshine State.
> 
> Will be a quiet New Years Eve here. We haven’t been out for New Year’s Eve in years. We will just chill and have some snacks and watch some movies.
> 
> We watched first two Indiana Jones movies yesterday evening. We will watch the third one this evening. They are oldies but goodies. Harrison Ford was a handsome fellow. Hard to believe the first Indiana Jones was made in 1981. Forty year ago.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful New Years Eve everyone.



Thank you Robbie for your lovely comments, yes, it has been a long 2 years for not being able to see family on certain occasions, but hopefully that`ll change now........yes, the charcuterie tray is an old favourite of ours, and the gin is a new favourite for us!!!

Glad you had such a lovely time and have some lovely plans afoot for next few days, have a lovely time......and a very happy new years for you and yours........




Did have a few friends pop in for a NYE cocktail......made up some pitchers of one cocktail I kind of made up.......Jack Daniels, Amaretto, loaded up with pineapple and cranberry juice and lime juiced and added....loads of cherries and ice and you have a pitcher or 3...... I don`t like JD or Amaretto, but this is lovely.











​It was nice though seeing various friends for an hour or so as we`re not having a group party this year........but always open house for friends here.

Couple of hours till we eat for us.......everything is the same as last night, so just have to put it out, no cooking at all, well it is NYE, late night ahead........

And still so mild......we have 66F which is far too mild for this time of year......I might regret saying that mid January......


----------



## soniam

@Charade67 Why is family so difficult? I know this has to be hard for you and your family. The important thing is that your mom is doing better, out of the hospital, and out of the clutches of her sister.

Happy New Year everyone! No partying for us either.


----------



## macraven

No party for us either 
Kids at my place will be playing on their phones all day and all tonight.
I get my house back tomorrow and the cats will be able to roam the house again!
They go into hiding when there are peeps in the house.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> No party for us either
> Kids at my place will be playing on their phones all day and all tonight.
> I get my house back tomorrow and the cats will be able to roam the house again!
> They go into hiding when there are peeps in the house.



KIds do love to play with cats.....poor things, yes, the cats will enjoy getting their house back.......I`m glad you`ve had such a lovely visit with the family....



I`ve eaten so much today I think I`m going to burst!!










5 sets of visitors, 3 couples at the same time and we all enjoyed some good chatter, nibbles and drinks.....no one seems to be doing much at all tonight as is usual for all our friends. 

We have 2 coming tomorrow and that`s it for us I think, 6 of us altogether for dinner so not much effort as the turkey basically cooks itself and as I`m not doing 84 types of veg the way some do for Christmas, we don`t have much to do. The cranberry sauce I made yesterday, last minute will be the gravy. 

Appetisers are sorted and desserts made. 

Trying not to yawn............


----------



## macraven

Just the opposite 
Cats stay hidden and only come out of their hiding place when the kids are asleep 

They want their house back
Hahaha


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Just the opposite
> Cats stay hidden and only come out of their hiding place when the kids are asleep
> 
> They want their house back
> Hahaha



Are they staying up till midnight tonight or are they early bed kids? 

I`m starting to waken up a little now...........think I will see midnight after all.....


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just stopping in to wish everyone a final d safe New Year's!


----------



## Metro West

Afternoon all! Strange thing happened today. My neighbor had a new yard guy come over this morning and cut her yard...then she went to work. I took a nap and when I got up he had cut my yard too. Don't get me wrong...the yard needed it but I had no idea who told him to cut my yard. I thought maybe my neighbor was doing it for Christmas or something. Anyway...while he was outside trimming a bush he accidentally cut my cable to the TV. Luckily the internet and WIFI weren't affected. So...then I spent the next 45 minutes trying to get an appointment to have a technician come over and repair the cable...Xfinity/Comcast won't let you speak to anyone live until you follow their diagnosis protocol. I had lost my patience with the this stupid company but they booked an appointment for the middle of the day on Tuesday! Now I have to take off work to be here to meet the technician and I know it's will not be an easy fix...which it should be. 

So...I can get online and play my games as well as watch DVDs but no television for the whole weekend because of this yard guy. He apologized many times but this still caused me some problems. 

Oh well...what a better way to bring in the new year. 

On a sad note...Betty White passed today at the age of 99...one of the true actors and treasures of the entertainment world.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Afternoon all! Strange thing happened today. My neighbor had a new yard guy come over this morning and cut her yard...then she went to work. I took a nap and when I got up he had cut my yard too. Don't get me wrong...the yard needed it but I had no idea who told him to cut my yard. I thought maybe my neighbor was doing it for Christmas or something. Anyway...while he was outside trimming a bush he accidentally cut my cable to the TV. Luckily the internet and WIFI weren't affected. So...then I spent the next 45 minutes trying to get an appointment to have a technician come over and repair the cable...Xfinity/Comcast won't let you speak to anyone live until you follow their diagnosis protocol. I had lost my patience with the this stupid company but they booked an appointment for the middle of the day on Tuesday! Now I have to take off work to be here to meet the technician and I know it's will not be an easy fix...which it should be.
> 
> So...I can get online and play my games as well as watch DVDs but no television for the whole weekend because of this yard guy. He apologized many times but this still caused me some problems.
> 
> Oh well...what a better way to bring in the new year.
> 
> On a sad note...Betty White passed today at the age of 99...one of the true actors and treasures of the entertainment world.



Yes, so very sad about Betty White....she was a true star and what a lady she was!! Quite a life she had too. I loved this answer she gave when a presenter was asking her about her life......

[Q. ‘What haven’t you done in the business that you’ve always wanted to do?’ 

A. ‘Robert Redford.’ ] 

lol.....what an incorrigible woman with a wicked sense of humour......

That sucks with your cable! I know dealing with cable companies, any company really now is a nightmare.....takes forever to actually speak to a real person! 

Least you have internet, always feel lost without that!!! But, shame you have to take some time off so soon into the year.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Afternoon all! Strange thing happened today. My neighbor had a new yard guy come over this morning and cut her yard...then she went to work. I took a nap and when I got up he had cut my yard too. Don't get me wrong...the yard needed it but I had no idea who told him to cut my yard. I thought maybe my neighbor was doing it for Christmas or something. Anyway...while he was outside trimming a bush he accidentally cut my cable to the TV. Luckily the internet and WIFI weren't affected. So...then I spent the next 45 minutes trying to get an appointment to have a technician come over and repair the cable...Xfinity/Comcast won't let you speak to anyone live until you follow their diagnosis protocol. I had lost my patience with the this stupid company but they booked an appointment for the middle of the day on Tuesday! Now I have to take off work to be here to meet the technician and I know it's will not be an easy fix...which it should be.
> 
> So...I can get online and play my games as well as watch DVDs but no television for the whole weekend because of this yard guy. He apologized many times but this still caused me some problems.
> 
> Oh well...what a better way to bring in the new year.


 Todd, I would not be pleased either

What made the dude decide to go on your property?


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Are they staying up till midnight tonight or are they early bed kids?


If they stay up it would be in the rooms on the second floor 
And we stay on the first floor
They need to leave early morning to beat the storm that is predicted in our area.


----------



## Metro West

macraven said:


> Todd, I would not be pleased either
> 
> What made the dude decide to go on your property?


 I don't know...I guess my neighbor told him it was OK...I'll have to speak to her this weekend and let her know what happened.


----------



## schumigirl

*All the best from the UK.....it`s now 2022*  


























*Hope 2022 is an amazing year for everyone* ​


----------



## macraven

Happy New Year!

now you can go to bed ……you made it to 2022 now


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Already past midnight for Schumi.  Happy New Year!!!

And as if my neighbors need practice, fireworks already being set off since about an hour ago. M80’s started it, now hearing honks and fireworks every so often. Not even close to midnight here, yet.

That’s no good dead goes unpunished, Metro. Stinks you have no cable, and lawn guy should have seen it, before cutting it, leaving you with no TV. At least still have internet capability. Our cable wire is up high, so my DH never has to worry about cutting our cable line.

Kids are both online playing with their friends. I may try to watch a movie, or just whatever interests me on the tube. I may or may not last until midnight, but know kids will. Older one woke up sounding like Darth Vader. I told him to take his allergy medicine pronto. That and soup I made from cooking some chicken, had carrots in there too, and not noodles, but I did put in penne pasta, He felt much better after medicine started working and some food. I told him he’d better take more of that medicine again, before going to bed, He works tomorrow, so I told him to take some pills with him, to take at lunchtime. I think him working late last night, and with him having to hauling the unsold Christmas trees onto a truck to I guess, to either the goat farm or recycle. I assume pollen got into his sinuses, even with a mask on, and caused that asthmatic reaction this morning. I hope he wakes up clear tomorrow morning. Good thing I was off for the holiday, and was there for him. Also had to run out and get tissues for him, as seems none could be found in our closet, so stopped at a way too crowded Target after waiting in a three car ahead of me line for gas. But gassed up the car, grabbed the tissues, and home I came. Kids wanted Chinese for dinner. And it was. Hit the spot, and now just relaxing with some tea. DH asked our plans tomorrow. Lazy Saturday? Yep, that was my response. I am hoping so, given the bands of rain to fall tomorrow. But yay, still predicting a 63 degree Saturday.

Happy NYE to the rest of us not even quite close to midnight.


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy New Year all!! 
Alysa is in Germany and facetimed us as the year turned there-she is supposed to be home (here home not Seattle home) tomorrow-weather/cancellations pending! Paige got in from Florida today, Kaitlyn and family here sunday so it will be first time in over 3 years will have ALL the "kids" together-must remember to take a picture lol!
Hope all are doing well!!  

Oh and after much contemplation pushed the cruise we were scheduled to board in 2 weeks off for 2 more months.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> now you can go to bed ……you made it to 2022 now



Bottle of champagne opened as the "Bells" went......have to drink that before we head off. 

Hope you got the email, our email went offline just as I sent it, so not sure if you got it or not.......



London Fireworks show was rubbish......awful!!! First time ever it was dreadful......usually they are fabulous, but they changed the format and started with a poem???? Leave things alone. 

Almost bedtime now.......


----------



## soniam

Monykalyn said:


> Happy New Year all!!
> Alysa is in Germany and facetimed us as the year turned there-she is supposed to be home (here home not Seattle home) tomorrow-weather/cancellations pending! Paige got in from Florida today, Kaitlyn and family here sunday so it will be first time in over 3 years will have ALL the "kids" together-must remember to take a picture lol!
> Hope all are doing well!!
> 
> Oh and after much contemplation pushed the cruise we were scheduled to board in 2 weeks off for 2 more months.


That’s so nice to have everyone home. Postponing the cruise is probably for the best. Even if you don’t get sick, if you test positive or are a close contact to someone who tested positive, they may have you quarantine We aren’t scheduled to cruise until July. Fingers crossed it’s better by then.


----------



## Lynne G

A very happy new year to you,MonyK.  Yay, for whole family to be together.  Yeah, with recommending not cruising, pushing it back a few months was the right thing to do.  My brother went on a 9 night cruise right before Thanksgiving, and on day 3, virus positives of some crew, so he and wife were mostly confined to cabin, and not much else to do.  They came back testing negative, but with the lesser amount of fun and always worried about testing positive, we have decided not to cruise any time soon.  So Son, I hope better virus numbers when you are scheduled to sail.  So far, CDC says 88 cruises have had positive virus numbers during their sailing.

Still watching not much interesting to watch, and already I’m fading fast.  Little one went to bed around 4 am last night, so I expect sane bedtime tonight.  I can see older one going to go to sleep not much after midnight or earlier.  He had work starting early morning tomorrow.  Saw First Watch open at 7:30 am.  Told older one, if feeling good when up, get up a bit earlier, and we can go out to breakfast before he heads off to work.  We shall see.  .


----------



## Lynne G

Wow, I guess my clock is wrong, huge amount of fireworks 10 minutes ago.  Hehe, my neighbor’s younger kids did their pot ringing and cheering around 9 this evening.  

Up, heard neighbors say happy new year. Now more fireworks. Hear a horn, almost funny sounding. Ooh banging heard all around us. Yay! Happy New Year from our family to all the homies, I hope those fireworks don’t sound sound all night.

I apparently took a little nap, so back to bed this homie is.  Will be that early bird homie, I’m sure.  Older one just said goodnight.  Don’t blame him.  Little one?  Eh, I may or may not hear her when she says good night.


----------



## Metro West




----------



## Charade67

Happy New Year everyone. I’ve has an emotionally stressful week followed by a long drive home today, yet Dh still seemed to think I needed to be woken up to ring in the new year. Now I’m going to be awake for awhile.




schumigirl said:


> I hate taking the trees all down, but I think we`ll do that on Sunday and have New Years with all the decor and lights.


 I was hoping that Dh and B would have taken stuff down while I was away, but no. Not looking forward to doing that.



schumigirl said:


> The cream I need for dessert tomorrow, making a kind of bannoffee cheesecake without the banana (yuk) so basically a cheesecake base, dulce de leche filling and whippped cream on top.....very decadent and very sweet, so won`t make a huge one as a small piece really is enough. But it`ll be big enough for 6 of us.


 That sounds really good. I am not a fan of banana either. 



Metro West said:


> Spent time watching some of the football games last night...The Music City Bowl with Tennessee and Purdue was very entertaining. More coming today.


 I guess my Dh was in bowl heaven while I was gone. No one here to complain about how much football he watched. 



Robo56 said:


> Will be a quiet New Years Eve here. We haven’t been out for New Year’s Eve in years. We will just chill and have some snacks and watch some movies.


 I think the last time we were out for NYE was when we welcomed 2016 at Disney World. 



Metro West said:


> So...I can get online and play my games as well as watch DVDs but no television for the whole weekend because of this yard guy. He apologized many times but this still caused me some problems.


 What an  annoying way to start the year. So sorry this happened. 



Metro West said:


> On a sad note...Betty White passed today at the age of 99..


I think we will have a National day of mourning. I was really hoping she would make it to 100.

Thank you all for your kind words about my mother’s money situation. I have no idea what is going to happen over the next couple of weeks. I know that we will not actually have our aunt arrested if she fails to return the money. My mom will never forgive us if we send her sister to jail. I just hope we can scare her enough into returning whatever she had left.


----------



## Robo56

Happy New Years Sans family


----------



## Robo56

Bed time know. Sleep well


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Happy New Year everyone. I’ve has an emotionally stressful week followed by a long drive home today, yet Dh still seemed to think I needed to be woken up to ring in the new year. Now I’m going to be awake for awhile.
> 
> 
> I was hoping that Dh and B would have taken stuff down while I was away, but no. Not looking forward to doing that.
> 
> That sounds really good. I am not a fan of banana either.
> 
> I guess my Dh was in bowl heaven while I was gone. No one here to complain about how much football he watched.
> 
> I think the last time we were out for NYE was when we welcomed 2016 at Disney World.
> 
> What an  annoying way to start the year. So sorry this happened.
> 
> 
> I think we will have a National day of mourning. I was really hoping she would make it to 100.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words about my mother’s money situation. I have no idea what is going to happen over the next couple of weeks. I know that we will not actually have our aunt arrested if she fails to return the money. My mom will never forgive us if we send her sister to jail. I just hope we can scare her enough into returning whatever she had left.




It`s been a horrible end to the year for you, and yes, incredibly stressful with what you`ve had to deal with. I hope your aunt doesn`t realise you won`t pursue this to the end and does the right thing, but at least she won`t get anymore. 

Hope you can take the weekend to wind down a little before going back to work, and yes, taking down the trees and decorations is not fun!! 

That dessert is very good, very simple though but everyone loves it and looks quite nice with some shaved chocolate on top of the cream too.....not diet frendly at all!! 





Robo56 said:


> Happy New Years Sans family
> 
> View attachment 634822
> 
> View attachment 634823
> 
> View attachment 634824
> 
> View attachment 634825
> 
> View attachment 634826
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 634829
> 
> View attachment 634830
> 
> View attachment 634828




Happy New Year to you too Robbie.......





Well, once an early riser, always an early riser. Got to bed around 2ish, barely heard any fireworks in the distance from us this time which is unusual in itself. BUt, woke as usual around 5.30. I spent years working early shift through choice and you do get conditioned......nothing unusual there, many folks are the same. Would love to have one or two mornings where I slept till 7 or 8......ain`t going to happen I guess.

Brunch it is today, we have a household of early risers here, Kyle has always been regimented and up with the larks too, but none of us like to eat too early. We do like a bucks fizz for breakfast on Christmas, but never do that on New Years Day. Have a lovely selection to put out for us and will make pancakes on request if anyone wishes.

Dinner is around 4ish today I believe, that time suited everyone. Friends that are coming, this is their first holiday season with none of their kids here, so wanted them to come here although they won`t stay late as they have horses and even though they get looked after, they like to check on them too. Horses are like the largest puppies in the world to them. They`re not bringing their dogs either so a few hours is the max they`ll stay. 

Never make new years resolutions, but have decided to make some changes this year to a few things/people.........in a positive way 

So, after that babble....time for tea. And although it`s warm out there for the time of year, it is blowing a hoolie........🌬




























Happy Saturday and New Years Day........





​


----------



## schumigirl

Turkey is out and being brought up to room temperature....everything else is prepared and just waiting to be cooked.....

Red wine bottles have been opened and champagne is chilling......not much more to do except wait. Enjoyed a lighter than normal brunch, but nice all the same....plenty of pots of tea to be enjoyed. 

Still windy as heck outside, but so mild......

Time for some facetime and Happy New Year calls.........


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, tea and a very good smelling kitchen, sounds like a perfect morning you had, Schumi.  A very happy 2022 to you, Tom, and Kyle.  

Yes, no matter the day, I’m still up early too. Even when I was a kid, I’m just programmed to be an early bird.

And as the first Saturday of the year, have to say,


Yay! And yep, starting this new year still having tea with the start of my day. Made some gingerbread cookies last night, as had my little gingerbread man cutter still not out away. Sprinkled sugar on him, as did not want to decorate. Lovely side with my tea. Then either we will go out to breakfast, or I’ll make some eggs, and pancakes and toast.

Then, yep, lazy day.

Charade, I hope you are still asleep, getting a good night’s sleep. I hope this year is much better for the care of your mom. Hugs. Just because you’re not as close in distance, does not mean you love and care for your mom any less.


Super happy Saturday morning homies.  Yay, and:


----------



## keishashadow

Getting ready to plop a beef brisket in the oven.  DH & DS won’t eat the NYE leftovers.  So much of it on hand.  As usual I over cooked, NY resolution to cut back on holiday meals is in order.  May just keep that one!

GD got her 2nd booster, went down like a rock the next day here.  forgot how nerve-wracking it is when a kid spikes a high fever.  pretty much back up to speed yesterday AM though.  Glad I had some wedding soup in the freezer & fruit pops.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> The weather is disgustingly gross. It was -58F here with ice fog this morning.


SMH still over that temp!   I shared it with a few people, they thot I was making a funny.  Hard to believe people can live where it gets that cold


schumigirl said:


> Both things wouldn`t be found in our home......sweet wine or inexpensive wine......I`m sure you`ll enjoy it though. Each to their own.


lol guilty as charged, like mine resembling koolaid.  Favorite is bartenura moscato.  Often use it for mixing with liquor concoctions. 

A dry champagne is wasted on me too, only a Good asti will do


soniam said:


> We are going to see Nightmare Alley on Thursday, latest Guillermo del Toro movie, and have apps/drinks at the cinema bar, which specializes in tequila.


how’d you like it?  That’s a fancy movie theater.  sadly, no such animal in our parts


schumigirl said:


> our adult kids still want to spend so much time with us as parents on occasions like Christmas and New Years......guess it varies, but we all felt very lucky when we spoke of it being a blessing.


i encouraged my kids to just continue to hang with us, especially on NYE to avoid them driving.  They were here last night too.  Two of them back here today.  The mr says it’s because it’s free food & drink, I beg to differ lol


schumigirl said:


> Kyle gets his booster today and is now off till Monday too, another nice long weekend for him.


good for him! 


schumigirl said:


> Smoked salmon


nice reminder of the package I have in the ‘fridge.  Guess I’ll have to eat it on a bagel all by myself next week for dinner.


macraven said:


> This year has gone by fast for me


older i get normally would agree.  This year & last, time has stood still ala groundhog day


Charade67 said:


> My mom is doing much better. She was released from the hospital Tuesday evening. The doctors are still unsure what caused her to black out. They ruled out heart attack, stroke, and blood clots. She is supposed to have a follow up with the cardiologist soon.


hope they figure it out soon.  Have they checked her for vasovagal syncope?  Quite common in the elderly upon rising


Charade67 said:


> I spoke to an elder law attorney here in Atlanta and he said that we were taking the correct steps, but advised me that Mom may never see that money again.


sadly, perhaps.  however, I wouldn’t let it go quietly either.  if she has assets, perhaps could lien them at the very least.


Robo56 said:


> If gravy has a flour taste to it the roux was not cooked long enough. There is a fine window of time when the roux is just right before you add the milk. Same thing on the thickness. If it’s to thick not enough milk was added and it was cooked to long.


didn’t know about cooking it too long= thickness.  That’s probably the culprit as I’m sure most places prepare it in bulk & let it sit.

if I had a dollar for every time I’ve burnt a roux over the years…still, willing to risk it vs that pasty taste.


Robo56 said:


> Sorry to hear your mom is having to be in quarantine again. I pray things will get back to normal at some point, but I think the new normal will continue sadly over time at the cost to many.


sounds horrid but, with the daily robo calls of reinfection; have almost become numb to it.   Learned that the robo calls Come in mid afternoon, a general advisory as to which building/hall & whether employee or resident.  If you get a phone call in the AM, it’s not good news as family member is directly involved.


Robo56 said:


> Been catching up on a few things for past few days. Another dental appointment and granddaughter came over to help put a few Christmas things away.


more dental? Yuck.  So nice your family is nearby.


Robo56 said:


> We watched first two Indiana Jones movies yesterday evening. We will watch the third one this evening. They are oldies but goodies. Harrison Ford was a handsome fellow. Hard to believe the first Indiana Jones was made in 1981. Forty year ago.


haven’t rewatched in years, love them.  Heck, I even enjoyed the crystal skull one .  Looking forward to the new movie


schumigirl said:


> Jack Daniels, Amaretto, loaded up with pineapple and cranberry juice and lime juiced and added


same, Jack & amaretto rarely used here.  Did use same mixer as base for punch last night.  Was happy to find a gallon jug in store with the cranberry pineapple mix.


Metro West said:


> So...I can get online and play my games as well as watch DVDs but no television for the whole weekend because of this yard guy. He apologized many times but this still caused me some problems.


seriously, talk about lousy timing to lose cable. 


Lynne G said:


> And as if my neighbors need practice, fireworks already being set off since about an hour ago. M80’s started it, now hearing honks and fireworks every so often. Not even close to midnight here, yet.


idiots here started early too.  my pooch had his thundervest on, seemed to help a bit there as well as my oldest DS dog being at our celebration.  They see mingle commensurated together   

Unthinkingly, we watched the live MK FW video after midnight.  Started up the whole process again with those two, duh.


Monykalyn said:


> Oh and after much contemplation pushed the cruise we were scheduled to board in 2 weeks off for 2 more months.


I thought of you when I saw the CDC recommendation.   at least the family is making it home for the holidays


Lynne G said:


> My brother went on a 9 night cruise right before Thanksgiving, and on day 3, virus positives of some crew, so he and wife were mostly confined to cabin, and not much else to do. They came back testing negative, but with the lesser amount of fun and always worried about testing positive, we have decided not to cruise any time soon.


other than the risk element, the different experience is deterring us.  Disappointing, as I had planned on jumping on last minute cheap cruises when the mr retired.  if the lines survive this mess, will just have to be patient

the protocols in the parks were easy enough to adapt to for us.  The current restrictions on the ships would ruin the vibe we’ve always enjoyed in the past.   Found it interesting that DCL recently canceled so many excursions etc.  We were never the sort to stay onboard that line or the more engaging activities on the mega RCCL ships when in port.  Know I’d wind up feeling antsy if we booked anything. 

What really surprises me is they aren’t exactly having fire sales either.  Combo of so much pent up travel demand & probably still so many people with cruise vouchers from last year, there’s no need.


----------



## Charade67

So far I have had an exciting morning of paying bills and doing laundry. We might venture out later and go to a movie. I also need to order B’s books for spring semester. She is taking a class about Tolkien. Fortunately she already owns The Hobbit and Lord of the Rings trilogy.




schumigirl said:


> It`s been a horrible end to the year for you, and yes, incredibly stressful with what you`ve had to deal with. I hope your aunt doesn`t realise you won`t pursue this to the end and does the right thing, but at least she won`t get anymore.


 We haven’t said anything, but she probably suspects we won’t actually have her arrested. I’m hoping we can scare her enough that she will at least give back some of the money if she hasn’t already spent it all. 




Lynne G said:


> Charade, I hope you are still asleep, getting a good night’s sleep. I hope this year is much better for the care of your mom. Hugs. Just because you’re not as close in distance, does not mean you love and care for your mom any less.


 Thanks Lynne. 
I woke up at 7 today but managed to go back to sleep until 9, so I feel a little better today. 



keishashadow said:


> hope they figure it out soon. Have they checked her for vasovagal syncope? Quite common in the elderly upon rising


 I don’t know about that. I’ll have to get my sister to ask. She had actually been sitting for awhile when she passed out 



keishashadow said:


> sadly, perhaps. however, I wouldn’t let it go quietly either. if she has assets, perhaps could lien them at the very least.


I didn’t think about that. She does own some land and probably the mobile home she lives in.

I need to see what else I need to do around here. No cleaning, laundry, or anything was done while I was gone.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah Keisha, while the kids abd so enjoy cruising, the three of us are like until it’s back to doing our own thing in port, and going to the ports planned, with no masks and no restrictions.  Thinking 2024 or 2025.  We are just not looking to book anything right now.

Older one felt better. So he’s still at work.  I’m hoping there’s not much business. So he can relax some.  Later dinner for us.  And since it’s just a little one and me lunch or brunch, we did go to First Watch, and enjoyed our meals.  Now stuffed after walking the mall, that was not that busy.  Ended up with soaps that were all half price.  Score.  Chill time.  Which is fine with me, as still full and with the rain that has not stopped raining since early this morning.  And with the bulk of the rain to fall later in the day, no need to be out for anything in the pouring rain.  Older one did bring his rain gear to work.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 634902View attachment 634903
> Getting ready to plop a beef brisket in the oven.  DH & DS won’t eat the NYE leftovers.  So much of it on hand.  As usual I over cooked, NY resolution to cut back on holiday meals is in order.  May just keep that one!
> 
> GD got her 2nd booster, went down like a rock the next day here.  forgot how nerve-wracking it is when a kid spikes a high fever.  pretty much back up to speed yesterday AM though.  Glad I had some wedding soup in the freezer & fruit pops.
> 
> SMH still over that temp!   I shared it with a few people, they thot I was making a funny.  Hard to believe people can live where it gets that cold
> 
> lol guilty as charged, like mine resembling koolaid.  Favorite is bartenura moscato.  Often use it for mixing with liquor concoctions.
> 
> A dry champagne is wasted on me too, only a Good asti will do
> 
> how’d you like it?  That’s a fancy movie theater.  sadly, no such animal in our parts
> 
> i encouraged my kids to just continue to hang with us, especially on NYE to avoid them driving.  They were here last night too.  Two of them back here today.  The mr says it’s because it’s free food & drink, I beg to differ lol
> 
> good for him!
> 
> nice reminder of the package I have in the ‘fridge.  Guess I’ll have to eat it on a bagel all by myself next week for dinner.
> 
> older i get normally would agree.  This year & last, time has stood still ala groundhog day
> 
> hope they figure it out soon.  Have they checked her for vasovagal syncope?  Quite common in the elderly upon rising
> 
> sadly, perhaps.  however, I wouldn’t let it go quietly either.  if she has assets, perhaps could lien them at the very least.
> 
> didn’t know about cooking it too long= thickness.  That’s probably the culprit as I’m sure most places prepare it in bulk & let it sit.
> 
> if I had a dollar for every time I’ve burnt a roux over the years…still, willing to risk it vs that pasty taste.
> 
> sounds horrid but, with the daily robo calls of reinfection; have almost become numb to it.   Learned that the robo calls Come in mid afternoon, a general advisory as to which building/hall & whether employee or resident.  If you get a phone call in the AM, it’s not good news as family member is directly involved.
> 
> more dental? Yuck.  So nice your family is nearby.
> 
> haven’t rewatched in years, love them.  Heck, I even enjoyed the crystal skull one .  Looking forward to the new movie
> 
> same, Jack & amaretto rarely used here.  Did use same mixer as base for punch last night.  Was happy to find a gallon jug in store with the cranberry pineapple mix.
> 
> seriously, talk about lousy timing to lose cable.
> 
> idiots here started early too.  my pooch had his thundervest on, seemed to help a bit there as well as my oldest DS dog being at our celebration.  They see mingle commensurated together
> 
> Unthinkingly, we watched the live MK FW video after midnight.  Started up the whole process again with those two, duh.
> 
> I thought of you when I saw the CDC recommendation.   at least the family is making it home for the holidays
> 
> other than the risk element, the different experience is deterring us.  Disappointing, as I had planned on jumping on last minute cheap cruises when the mr retired.  if the lines survive this mess, will just have to be patient
> 
> the protocols in the parks were easy enough to adapt to for us.  The current restrictions on the ships would ruin the vibe we’ve always enjoyed in the past.   Found it interesting that DCL recently canceled so many excursions etc.  We were never the sort to stay onboard that line or the more engaging activities on the mega RCCL ships when in port.  Know I’d wind up feeling antsy if we booked anything.
> 
> What really surprises me is they aren’t exactly having fire sales either.  Combo of so much pent up travel demand & probably still so many people with cruise vouchers from last year, there’s no need.



lol...never even heard of that wine......never a sweet wine will pass our door!! Most folks make a mistake with white wine, they think it should be served ice cold.....it really shouldn`t, once it warms slightly, not warm, just not ice cold you get better aromas and flavours from it, but so many don`t. Champagne is something personal, I`m not fond of the mass produced Moet and Chandon that many think is a good one.....it`s really not. Pol Roger is one of our favourites if not a good Crystal.....yes, too dry is not nice too.

Food sounds lovely at yours as always......you can tell the folks that cook a mile off......we don`t do leftovers either except turkey, and we just gave away half a huge turkey to our guests that left...it was mahoosive....and gorgeous!

Yes, a roux is always worth doing. Makes such a difference.

And glad the little one is much better after the booster! Goodness she did take a knock.....they bounce back quickly at that gae thankfully. Kyle got his on Thursday, I might have told you.....but he was fine this time, just a sore arm.





Charade67 said:


> So far I have had an exciting morning of paying bills and doing laundry. We might venture out later and go to a movie. I also need to order B’s books for spring semester. She is taking a class about Tolkien. Fortunately she already owns The Hobbit and Lord of the Rings trilogy.
> 
> 
> We haven’t said anything, but she probably suspects we won’t actually have her arrested. I’m hoping we can scare her enough that she will at least give back some of the money if she hasn’t already spent it all.
> 
> 
> Thanks Lynne.
> I woke up at 7 today but managed to go back to sleep until 9, so I feel a little better today.
> 
> I don’t know about that. I’ll have to get my sister to ask. She had actually been sitting for awhile when she passed out
> 
> 
> I didn’t think about that. She does own some land and probably the mobile home she lives in.
> 
> I need to see what else I need to do around here. No cleaning, laundry, or anything was done while I was gone.



It`s a shame she knows you won`t pursue it further, but I do hope you see some of the money back, she doesn`t deserve a penny of it.

They didn`t do anything when you were gone.....oh I`d be having words there.....I am always glad when I`m away or both of us, we do come back to no housework or laundry. Last thing you needed to be doing. Hope you managed to have a nice weekend though somehow.





Friends arrived around 3.30 today and dinner was a huge success. My turkey was buttery, succulent and juicy as heck......and it was a whopper of a size! And it was just lovely having company of friends again with our family for a special dinner.

We are filled to bursting now......I even ate dessert that I don`t usually have.......and there wasn`t much leftover.....whatever was left went in the trash, except the turkey which we shared and will have it again tomorrow in gravy for dinner.

We enjoyed the bottle of wine Fernando from Strong Water Bar gave us before we left last month as a gift, beautiful bottle of wine we had ordered a couple of times and he had previously gifted to us, it was lovely. I do admit to opening that one after they left.....didn`t want to share that one.......we had plenty of other stuff though, all good.

They left around 9pm and we are laying around like beached whales now.

Tomorrow is not fun......taking down the trees and all the decorations. Takes ages but all the good tree decorations need to be wrapped individually and put away in storage tubs in the attic. Place looks so bare when everything comes down.

Won`t be too late in bed tonight......have a few emails to catch up on with my Dis ladies...... And another mild night ahead for us.......

Hope everyone has had a lovely New Years Day........


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> how’d you like it?  That’s a fancy movie theater.  sadly, no such animal in our parts


It was good. A bit strange, like most Guillermo del Toro movies. It's a movie chain that started here and is in other parts of the US now. It's called Alamo Drafthouse. They were building one in Orlando before covid started but have since abandoned it. Unfortunately, the bar was understaffed with only one guy, so we just got the same drinks and chips/green chile queso that's on the theater menu. They also have food in the theaters, where we split a cobb salad and had more cocktails.


----------



## Charade67

We had a pleasantly warm day today. I was comfortable wearing a shirt sleeved shirt and no jacket. Monday morning we might have snow. Gotta love the crazy weather.

We saw Sing 2 today. It was really cute. A worthy sequel to the original.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, will be 60 tomorrow and 37, with wind chill temp in the 20’s on Monday, us too Charade.  Don’t think they are saying snow though. But we have had a bit over an inch of rain so far.  Saying rain mostly outta here by the wee hours, but a shower of two tomorrow morning is a good chance of happening. Very dreary day.  With that, we all wanted a hot meal for dinner.   Made good use of the oven, with fries and tater tots baked, then cheese added to both, with the tots having some chopped up chicken, chopped tomatoes, and chopped up onions.  Little one wanted a steak sandwich, so pan fried a steak, then sliced it very thin, added cheese, and on a hoagie roll, one of which we had picked up a half dozen of them at the grocery store today.    Me, decided I really wanted mac and cheese, so made that with the leftover cheeses and corkscrew pasta I had a bag of it, as it was waiting to be cooked.  And what was left?  Only my mac and cheese.  But with a little extra milk added to it, will be acceptable to eat tomorrow.  And we are all stuffed too.  

Glad to hear turkey was delicious and had a nice evening, Schumi. They said there was such a demand for champagne, there were empty champagne shelves found at many of our liquor stores. Eh, I rang in 2022 with the rest of my teacup’s tea. I haven’t had champagne in years. To each own, but I do like a sweeter tasting white or blush wine.

Quiet night, and such a perfect Saturday night for us.  Does not feel like it’s New Year’s Day.  But as ever back to routine, our Sunday will have us getting the trash out, and alarm set, ready for the week day routine.


----------



## macraven

All in my house have settled down and I am all talked out now
Kids leave in the early morning and now are going to pack up their suitcases 

Just now checking in here and wish all have 2022 as the best year ever!

Good night and sweet dreams for all


----------



## macraven

Just put tv on and normal programs are off 
Weather alert for my area 

enough is enough…. I want to watch tv!!

how many times can they say the same thing over and over


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> To each own, but I do like a sweeter tasting white or blush wine.



Yes, you do mention it every time I talk about wine.....I`d never try to talk someone out of what they like whatever I think of it, but yes, I do know you like that stuff. And I do always say.....to each their own.




macraven said:


> All in my house have settled down and I am all talked out now
> Kids leave in the early morning and now are going to pack up their suitcases
> 
> Just now checking in here and wish all have 2022 as the best year ever!
> 
> Good night and sweet dreams for all
> 
> ♥



Oh you`ll miss them, you have had such a lovely visit with them, house will seem quiet for sure. I loved hearing how much fun you`ve had and you`ve looked after them so well. 




macraven said:


> how many times can they say the same thing over and over



I wonder that too at times. 



Had the loveliest of sleep ins this morning......after several late nights it was bliss!!! 

Then we braved the scales this morning.......








Big oops. The scales know we`ve indeed had a very merry including and not exclusive to Christmas/Florida/Weekends/friends/Wednesdays.....you name it, we celebrated it......payback time now.........but, so much fun.....wouldn`t swap the last 2 months for anything.

So, back to reality and with a bang as as we`re about to take all the decorations down today.....takes some time so I`ll be able to avoid the fridge.....lol......

I do have some Brie I`d really like to eat though!! 

Beautiful day here again, but slightly cooler.....mac I wish I had your temps right now even though we`ve had the mildest NY ever.









Have a wonderful Sunday ☺​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a Sunday it is.  And thankfully, warm, as 52 already.  But yeah, it’s raining.  Guess that rain valve did not shut off yet.  Should be turned off soon, as weather lady said should be just cloudy soon, and will see a sunrise that will be hazy and just maybe, the clouds will lift enough before sunset to see a peak of sun.  Not complaining, as by sunset we will ge close to 60 degrees.  Yay!

But as up early, with a very quiet house.  The rain must not be hard like we heard around 10 last night.  Some very hard, noisy rain. Ten pm news said that weather radar rainy cell that was passing over us even had some thunder being heard.  We didn’t hear any thunder, but even older one remarked how loud the downpour was. But as that was hours ago now, the rain that I see out the window is light, almost like a drizzle, and the street sounds of the cars does not sound wet.  Good that our marching mummers will have a nicer day to strut down the City streets, than that oh so wet and dreary day that was our start of this new year.  But I’m sure no one will care if that usual mummers’ full day of performances is traditionally performed yesterday, is this year, now moved to today. Will be locally televised, and no way will you find me down there to watch in person.  Did years ago, including one year from DH’s office, when he used to have an office along the route.  There has been years when it was oh so cold.  Today, those poor fancies bands will be sweaty in their full costumes.  I’ll probably switch channels to watch some of it.  I’m not fond of the comic clubs that start the parade. So maybe just a few minutes watching to see how far along it is.  

So that’s our day. Mostly. Watching whatever each of us wants to watch, or play with online friends. And, trash out for pickup in that chilly morning weather we will have tomorrow. And hope no trash will be blowing around if sticking out of the cans, as saying 30 mph wind gusts will be blowing. So from a overcast, almost too warm day, to a snowy chance for some of our viewing area and close to freezing the high, I’m very happy with today’s weather. And I’m assuming some shopping for whatever kids think we need to have to eat for the next couple of days. May see what the produce place has when they open. Have to check, but they tend to be open by 8 most days. If so, I’ll be there just after they open. Should not be as busy then. I hope anyway.

So good morning Schumi.  I hope your morning has been enjoyable, as kinda sad to be putting all holiday decor away.  But as even our stores have little to no holiday decor showing, but the Valentine’s Day decor has been seen around everywhere.  So maybe find pretty reds and pinks decor around soon, though I’m sure your home is lovely decorated for just that everyday.

The only Valentine’s Day decor I do is remove the holiday wreath on our front door, and change to to a red roses and greenery one. Will do that today too, as our holiday wreath is stored with our other holiday decorations. Did take down our other holiday decorations yesterday. Seems the weekend after the Christmas is a good time to put away the holiday decorations until this year’s holiday time starts, mostly right after Halloween. Yay, as should be enjoying HHN hopefully this year, with little one looking forward to joining me if I can find a private tour during her much shorter stay. It’s definitely the way to go if she only wants one night. And unless they offer that bogo this year, I may look hard to see if I really want to buy more than one day. But those thoughts won’t start to mid Summer.

So from a warm feeling day, like Schumi is having too, I hope she has enjoyed some morning tea.  I’m enjoying a cup.  

Serene Sunday homies. Hope you get this Sunday to relax some. A day of rest, indeed.

And yes, alarm has been set.  Earlier bedtime for me too. That week day long week day routine for me.  Will think about making next Friday an off day, as then it will be a four day holiday next weekend.  Yay!  So will certainly have that wahoo Friday feeling this Friday, as first full week I’ve been back to week day routine.  Three woots deserved, as last three week days’ routine weeks included more than half not working as holidays off and off days.  Woot! Woot! Woot!  So still plotting as wondering if little one and I can squeeze in a Spring trip.  Have to see if they let seasonal APs enter when concerts may be happening this Spring.  If not, maybe a May one, as with no Spring Break time in little one’s university calendar, she’s done by the end of April.  Ah, even as back to routine I go, I always have that AP in my lanyard hanging on my desk.  Yep, a good motivator.  LoL

Time to find a snack.  Both kids went to sleep after I did.  And I said a good morning to little one two hours ago, as she said oops, guess it’s bedtime for me.  Sigh. College kid still on break.  Even with morning classes, she’s still not an early bird.  But that’s okay, as long as she’s up early when she needs to. And she does. So I’m assuming if older one does not get up in a few hours, I’ll be serving brunch.  Older one will not mind breakfast food, little one would prefer lunch items, but will always never turn down bacon.  So I always cook the whole pack, as none ever become a leftover

Stay happy and healthy homies.  Good Morning.


----------



## Metro West

Morning all! I hope everyone is doing well today. I just ate breakfast...scrambled eggs, bacon and orange juice. Going to chill on the sofa today watching "In Search Of..."...for those of you who remember the show. 

Big changes coming for temps...today...86 for the high...tomorrow...64! It will feel nice for some cooler weather for a few days. 

Have a good day!


----------



## Lynne G

Good morning Metro.  Nice breakfast you had.  I ended up with eggs and bacon with my tea.  My kids have yet to make an appearance, so I might be doing breakfast round two later today.  Hope your viewing means your cable is back.  I watch that reruns of that show sometimes.  And yeah, big dip in temps for us too, 60 to 35.  And snow changes.  Oh well.  It is January.


----------



## soniam

It’s 28F here. Heading up to Oklahoma soon to pick up DS tomorrow. It’s currently 16F where he is. I wanted to walk some before our 7-8 hour car drive, but it’s too cold for me. Just waiting for my blue hair dye to set and listening to some music. Blue hair is a lot harder to maintain than I though it would be. Ah, the price of beauty


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Good morning Metro.  Nice breakfast you had.  I ended up with eggs and bacon with my tea.  My kids have yet to make an appearance, so I might be doing breakfast round two later today.  Hope your viewing means your cable is back.  I watch that reruns of that show sometimes.  And yeah, big dip in temps for us too, 60 to 35.  And snow changes.  Oh well.  It is January.


 Morning Lynne...no cable...until Tuesday. I'm watching the DVD collection I have but haven't watched in a while. The cable will need to either be replaced or spliced before my cable television is working again...it shouldn't take long I wouldn't think...but that do I know?


----------



## keishashadow

hey all!  Just done having a leisurely & semi healthy brunch I.e. no leftover Holiday cookies   Baby steps

will take a stab at divesting tree of its ornaments whilst the mr belatedly pressure washes a couple sets of deck steps that have gotten too slick   Have to rectify before ice hits/can still turn on the outdoor faucet 

His big gas one we have has needed dropped at shop for repairs for over a year.  Still sitting in shed. Santa brought a smaller snow joe one hehe. Will pass it on to one of the kids away if the other is back up to speed


Charade67 said:


> She is taking a class about Tolkien. Fortunately she already owns The Hobbit and Lord of the Rings trilogy.


Love LOTR.  Just couldn’t get thru that movie re the author


schumigirl said:


> Most folks make a mistake with white wine, they think it should be served ice cold.....it really shouldn`t, once it warms slightly, not warm, just not ice cold you get better aromas and flavours from it, but so many don`t. Champagne is something personal


So true re champagne  Whenever I see the word in print, always think of old bugs bunny bit where he pronounces it Cham-pag-ne lol


schumigirl said:


> you can tell the folks that cook a mile off......we don`t do leftovers either except turkey, and we just gave away half a huge turkey to our guests that left...it was mahoosive....and gorgeou


Yes, day & out.  I could eat roast Turkey or chicken every week.

I laugh when someone, usually a younger man, makes a dish he cribbed off food network & suddenly fancies himself a gourmet chef


macraven said:


> Kids leave in the early morning and now are going to pack up their suitcases


Make sure they don’t pack a cat.  They tend to love suitcases


schumigirl said:


> Then we braved the scales this morning...


Oh, I’ve not had that nerve yet


Lynne G said:


> But I’m sure no one will care if that usual mummers’ full day of performances is traditionally performed yesterday, is this year, now moved to today.


The one & only as far as I know.  Certainly unique tradition


Metro West said:


> Big changes coming for temps...today...86 for the high...tomorrow...64! It will feel nice for some cooler weather for a few days.


That’s what we called a heat wave 2days ago!  Enjoy


soniam said:


> Just waiting for my blue hair dye to set and listening to some music. Blue hair is a lot harder to maintain than I though it would be. Ah, the price of beauty


U give new meaning to the term ‘blue hair’ lol.

do u have to strip ur natural color first?


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Morning all! I hope everyone is doing well today. I just ate breakfast...scrambled eggs, bacon and orange juice. Going to chill on the sofa today watching "In Search Of..."...for those of you who remember the show.
> 
> Big changes coming for temps...today...86 for the high...tomorrow...64! It will feel nice for some cooler weather for a few days.
> 
> Have a good day!



Bacon for us too this morning.....grilled in a healthy way.....booo....but delicious all the same. I have a friend who is Jewish who doesn`t eat bacon, but she popped round just after breakfast and even she admitted the smell was lovely......and it was! 

Yes, we have cooler temps coming our way too....sleet by Thursday....joy....might get to wear my santa outfit again.....lol......





Metro West said:


> Morning Lynne...no cable...until Tuesday. I'm watching the DVD collection I have but haven't watched in a while. The cable will need to either be replaced or spliced before my cable television is working again...it shouldn't take long I wouldn't think...but that do I know?



We had issues with new boxes installed before Christmas.....didn`t record anything on the 3 of them.......guy came out....didn`t fix it, instead knocked our internet off.....another guy who is more expereinced we`ve met before came out on Thursday and we can now record on the boxes, but a specialist engineer is coming on Tuesday.....goodness knows what for, but it`s the time and effort of calling them and going through all options before finally speaking to someone......nightmare! But their broadband is the fastest in the UK, and we have them for everything......

I think they make things appear difficult deliberately. 





keishashadow said:


> hey all!  Just done having a leisurely & semi healthy brunch I.e. no leftover Holiday cookies   Baby steps
> 
> will take a stab at divesting tree of its ornaments whilst the mr belatedly pressure washes a couple sets of deck steps that have gotten too slick   Have to rectify before ice hits/can still turn on the outdoor faucet
> 
> His big gas one we have has needed dropped at shop for repairs for over a year.  Still sitting in shed. Santa brought a smaller snow joe one hehe. Will pass it on to one of the kids away if the other is back up to speed
> 
> Love LOTR.  Just couldn’t get thru that movie re the author
> 
> So true re champagne  Whenever I see the word in print, always think of old bugs bunny bit where he pronounces it Cham-pag-ne lol
> 
> Yes, day & out.  I could eat roast Turkey or chicken every week.
> 
> I laugh when someone, usually a younger man, makes a dish he cribbed off food network & suddenly fancies himself a gourmet chef
> 
> Make sure they don’t pack a cat.  They tend to love suitcases
> 
> Oh, I’ve not had that nerve yet
> 
> The one & only as far as I know.  Certainly unique tradition
> 
> That’s what we called a heat wave 2days ago!  Enjoy
> 
> U give new meaning to the term ‘blue hair’ lol.
> 
> do u have to strip ur natural color first?



lol....I`m sure I heard the scales squeal!!! 

Yes, that was our heatwave too last few days, alas again, changes afoot.

Yes, the old pronunciation of champagne..........you do hear some doozies of sounds form how folks think words should be sounded.......

Oh heaven help us from so called cookery experts!!! Yes, boiling an egg doesn`t make you a chef.......

Semi healthy brunch sounds about right for this time of year.....baby steps indeed.....Tom reminded me I had made salted caramel ice cream with the extra dulce de leche I made with the extra cream........well, I`ll just have to eat that as no-one else likes it........  I`m going to quote your baby steps.......lol.





So, spent all day clearing the trees, all decorations, wrapping up all the nicer tree decorations individually for next time. We have huge plastic tubs for them all, and fingers crossed we`ve never had one damaged yet. So many are from the Christmas Store in IOA, so don`t want them damaged. And it did indeed take all day! I think we need to cut back on the amount of trees we have up every year.

But, everything is stored in the attics again, whole house has been tidied form bits of glitter and off the trees.......still have some Christmas Yankee Candles to burn, but they smell nice anytime.......

2nd turkey dinner coming up.......it`ll be just as good as yesterday and of course my guys will have the remains of the flourless chocolate cake I made to eat, and I really do have to finish off the ice cream I made. Of course I do. 

Then quiet night finding something to watch, might join Todd and end up with DVD`s. We don`t watch a lot of tv, but as usual, over the Holidays if we have switched it on to watch something it`s been completely dreadful. Glad I don`t depend on it for entertainment.


----------



## Charade67

Having a mostly lazy Sunday afternoon. I've washed a load of laundry and reorganized my linen closet, but that is all. I'm supposed to return to work tomorrow, but that will depend on how much snow we get.



macraven said:


> how many times can they say the same thing over and over


 And yet there will still be people who somehow missed the news. 



schumigirl said:


> Then we braved the scales this morning.......


I haven't done that yet. I am afraid to find out. 



Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, a Sunday it is. And thankfully, warm, as 52 already. But yeah, it’s raining. Guess that rain valve did not shut off yet. Should be turned off soon, as weather lady said should be just cloudy soon, and will see a sunrise that will be hazy and just maybe, the clouds will lift enough before sunset to see a peak of sun. Not complaining, as by sunset we will ge close to 60 degrees. Yay!


We had lots of rain and wind last night. It is supposed to get up to 63 today, but only 40 tomorrow. I guess we can't avoid winter forever. 



Lynne G said:


> The only Valentine’s Day decor I do is remove the holiday wreath on our front door, and change to to a red roses and greenery one.


That's more than I do.  I want to put something on my mantle (not necessarily Valentine related) but I don't know what. 



soniam said:


> Just waiting for my blue hair dye to set and listening to some music. Blue hair is a lot harder to maintain than I though it would be. Ah, the price of beauty


I need to do my hair today too. No fun colors though, just my ordinary dark brown. 



keishashadow said:


> Love LOTR. Just couldn’t get thru that movie re the author


I never read the books, but enjoyed the movies. 

Today we have been taking ADRs for Disney. I am a little over a week away from being able to make reservations. Now if the price of flights would just go down...


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Having a mostly lazy Sunday afternoon. I've washed a load of laundry and reorganized my linen closet, but that is all. I'm supposed to return to work tomorrow, but that will depend on how much snow we get.
> 
> And yet there will still be people who somehow missed the news.
> 
> I haven't done that yet. I am afraid to find out.
> 
> We had lots of rain and wind last night. It is supposed to get up to 63 today, but only 40 tomorrow. I guess we can't avoid winter forever.
> 
> That's more than I do.  I want to put something on my mantle (not necessarily Valentine related) but I don't know what.
> 
> 
> I need to do my hair today too. No fun colors though, just my ordinary dark brown.
> 
> 
> I never read the books, but enjoyed the movies.
> 
> Today we have been taking ADRs for Disney. I am a little over a week away from being able to make reservations. Now if the price of flights would just go down...



It was a shock with the scales Charade.....but had to be done!

Hope you`re happy with the hair after you do it, I`m the same with LOTR, I enjoyed the movies, but couldn`t get through the books and I did try.

Good luck with your reservations, hope you get what you want and hope you`re doing better today with everything that`s gone on.




TV not on yet, I`m sure we`ll find something later.......

Cooler tonight but still not cold.


----------



## keishashadow

Just rewarded myself with spinach/artichoke dip & a Bloody Mary.  So much on the between football, hockey & dog show this afternoon.  Crossed off first boba fett episode (loved) & dr who Xmas (meh)

at least majority of indoor decorations done. Always seems I’m finding random things for a week throughout the house. Haven’t touched the year round holiday tree. 

I’m sure it’s a thing but, dawned on me to try egg cartoons to hold the more fragile mini ornaments.     Now, just need to eat some eggs to ck that theory




Charade67 said:


> Today we have been taking ADRs for Disney. I am a little over a week away from being able to make reservations. Now if the price of flights would just go down...


U have ur ADR wish list in place yet?  

Good luck on flights. I missed the SWA release date for 4th of July trip. No big loss, rates currently $60 to $100 more each way/pp than I’m willing to fork over. 

Going to try new tactic & let the dust settle a bit, still have 6 months for that one.


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> U have ur ADR wish list in place yet?
> 
> Good luck on flights. I missed the SWA release date for 4th of July trip. No big loss, rates currently $60 to $100 more each way/pp than I’m willing to fork over.


We have picked out where we would like to eat. I can’t make any reservations until 1/12. Guess I’ll be getting up early that day.

I downloaded an app called Hopper that claims to accurately predict flight prices within 95%. It says my flight should come down significantly before 2/25. I hope it is correct. We only have 1 airline that flies out of my city. There are a couple more that fly out of Roanoke, but SW isn’t one of them. I will gladly drive the hour to Roanoke to save a significant amount on the flight.


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> hey all!  Just done having a leisurely & semi healthy brunch I.e. no leftover Holiday cookies   Baby steps
> 
> will take a stab at divesting tree of its ornaments whilst the mr belatedly pressure washes a couple sets of deck steps that have gotten too slick   Have to rectify before ice hits/can still turn on the outdoor faucet
> 
> His big gas one we have has needed dropped at shop for repairs for over a year.  Still sitting in shed. Santa brought a smaller snow joe one hehe. Will pass it on to one of the kids away if the other is back up to speed
> 
> Love LOTR.  Just couldn’t get thru that movie re the author
> 
> So true re champagne  Whenever I see the word in print, always think of old bugs bunny bit where he pronounces it Cham-pag-ne lol
> 
> Yes, day & out.  I could eat roast Turkey or chicken every week.
> 
> I laugh when someone, usually a younger man, makes a dish he cribbed off food network & suddenly fancies himself a gourmet chef
> 
> Make sure they don’t pack a cat.  They tend to love suitcases
> 
> Oh, I’ve not had that nerve yet
> 
> The one & only as far as I know.  Certainly unique tradition
> 
> That’s what we called a heat wave 2days ago!  Enjoy
> 
> U give new meaning to the term ‘blue hair’ lol.
> 
> do u have to strip ur natural color first?


I have to go platinum blonde/almost white first. I am naturally dark blond. The funky hair dyes don’t work well except on very light hair. Luckily, I have someone who does the bleaching. It’s really hard to get the roots well, especially in the back. Plus, short hair is strangely more difficult to bleach. It ends up looking like Bozo the Clown


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Just rewarded myself with spinach/artichoke dip & a Bloody Mary.  So much on the between football, hockey & dog show this afternoon.  Crossed off first boba fett episode (loved) & dr who Xmas (meh)
> 
> at least majority of indoor decorations done. Always seems I’m finding random things for a week throughout the house. Haven’t touched the year round holiday tree.
> 
> I’m sure it’s a thing but, dawned on me to try egg cartoons to hold the more fragile mini ornaments.     Now, just need to eat some eggs to ck that theory
> 
> 
> 
> U have ur ADR wish list in place yet?
> 
> Good luck on flights. I missed the SWA release date for 4th of July trip. No big loss, rates currently $60 to $100 more each way/pp than I’m willing to fork over.
> 
> Going to try new tactic & let the dust settle a bit, still have 6 months for that one.



Tom didn`t even watch Dr Who, actually hasn`t really since giving the first few episodes with her a try, and no, didn`t work for him at all. Apparently she is going to be replaced by another woman (big mistake) and no doubt will have all the political correctness as seems to be the agenda of the BBC. Shame really, seems everything has to have a message or agenda......just give us a good old fashioned story and entertain us not preach as so many shows do now.
(off soap box now lol)

And I need to go Google who Boba Fett is? 





And a Bank Holiday Monday here again.........many still have today off including Kyle, but he has plans for most of the day. 

Getting chillier here and still incredibly breezy, but sun is shining which is nice. 

Had the turkey carcass simmering for hours for some turkey noodle soup, will freeze the stock we don`t use for another time.....much better than store bought stock many use for soup. The smell has brought us to sit in the kitchen.....me at the table on one side and Tom is along one of the sofas by the windows watching some DVD or other on the telly..........floor to ceiling bi-fold doors, so he is again, curled up like a cosy cat enjoying that sunshine streaming in. I think he may be snoozing, but he denies it of course......lol......

Not much to do today at all, will potter around and do a few little things that need doing, sorting our drawers in the bedroom for one......I hate drawers untidy.























Happy Monday​


----------



## Lynne G

Ugh, it’s certainly a Monday.  And oh so cold.  No jacket yesterday, will have one today, including gloves and a hat if I do my lunchtime walk.  Older one has to work, so got him duck boots.  I hope they fit.  Bought them the other day, and he’s yet to try them on.  I guess when he gets up and getting ready, he’s going to see if they fit.  I’m hoping I’m just perfectly North enough of the snow, we get nothing ir maybe just a dusting. But probably not, as weather guy said where I am will get around 2 inches. Should not complain though. It’s a coastal storm, as shore areas getting 6-10 inches of snow, with 30 to 40 mph winds. Whiteouts anyone?  Right now, it’s at freezing and we are indeed having snow showers as I look out the window. Oh well, first snow we’ve seen since last year.  

Happy Monday to you Schumi. Nice it’s a bank holiday. Wish it was so here.

But as this new year’s first week, I’m up that very early hour. House does feel a bit cool, so that hot shower felt good. Have a throw ready to toss over me, if I feel cool enough to want it. And of course, already have tea. And thinking oatmeal maybe or toast.

Eek, that is a lot of work to get your blue hair color, Son. Looks great on you though.

Charade, hope not much snow for you too, and good lunch with cheapest flights and getting the ADR’s you want.

Marvelous Monday homies!  A chilly feeling weather homie wishing you happiness and a healthy new year.  And yay, Keisha starting that off right with a tasty dip and drink.


----------



## Charade67

We have snow. DH and I were supposed to go back to work today. That's not happening. I guess I will do more laundry and maybe start taking Christmas decorations down. 



schumigirl said:


> Tom didn`t even watch Dr Who, actually hasn`t really since giving the first few episodes with her a try, and no, didn`t work for him at all. Apparently she is going to be replaced by another woman (big mistake) and no doubt will have all the political correctness as seems to be the agenda of the BBC. Shame really, seems everything has to have a message or agenda......just give us a good old fashioned story and entertain us not preach as so many shows do now.
> (off soap box now lol)


 I tried to be open minded and give Jodie a chance, but I just don't like her as the Doctor. I am not happy to hear she may be replaced by another woman. I really miss David Tenant. Last night I happened to find Around the World in 80 days with David Tenant, so I watched the first episode even though it started at midnight. 



Lynne G said:


> Ugh, it’s certainly a Monday. And oh so cold. No jacket yesterday, will have one today, including gloves and a hat if I do my lunchtime walk. Older one has to work, so got him duck boots. I hope they fit. Bought them the other day, and he’s yet to try them on. I guess when he gets up and getting ready, he’s going to see if they fit. I’m hoping I’m just perfectly North enough of the snow, we get nothing ir maybe just a dusting. But probably not, as weather guy said where I am will get around 2 inches. Should not complain though. It’s a coastal storm, as shore areas getting 6-10 inches of snow, with 30 to 40 mph winds. Whiteouts anyone? Right now, it’s at freezing and we are indeed having snow showers as I look out the window. Oh well, first snow we’ve seen since last year.


It is literally freezing here right now. It is supposed to get up to 40 later this afternoon. The snow is supposed to last until about 1:30 today. I will watch from the comfort of my recliner. Maybe make some hot chocolate later.

This is my backyard. The snow is still coming down fairly heavily.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh that is snow, Charade.  We are still on telework, given virus numbers not very good in our county, let alone the City.  Even City kids are virtually learning at lest until after this month.

Well older one left, doubt with the boots, but he did ask where I put the winter jacket I had bought him for Christmas. Look in the front door closet. I guess he found it, as no other mom where is it, continued. Little one asked if I wanted coffee. Yeah, why not. Not sure what lunch May be chicken. Older one works until after lunch, so it’s a little one and me meal. I’m also thinking older one will be making a Wawa run or other after he leaves work. I do not think he took any food with him.

Looking for a snack, as I’m hungry from only eating a piece of toast for early breakfast.  Maybe  little one will make some popcorn or maybe a cracker with cheese.  Eh, lunchtime yet?  Sigh.  Yeah, it’s a Monday.


----------



## Charade67

We just lost power.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> We have snow. DH and I were supposed to go back to work today. That's not happening. I guess I will do more laundry and maybe start taking Christmas decorations down.
> 
> I tried to be open minded and give Jodie a chance, but I just don't like her as the Doctor. I am not happy to hear she may be replaced by another woman. I really miss David Tenant. Last night I happened to find Around the World in 80 days with David Tenant, so I watched the first episode even though it started at midnight.
> 
> 
> It is literally freezing here right now. It is supposed to get up to 40 later this afternoon. The snow is supposed to last until about 1:30 today. I will watch from the comfort of my recliner. Maybe make some hot chocolate later.
> 
> This is my backyard. The snow is still coming down fairly heavily.
> 
> View attachment 635502




WOW!!! That is some beautiful snow.....looking out at it of course.......and just saw you lost power, hope you`re not without it for too long. 

We haven`t watched the 80 days thing, but we both like David Tennant a lot, he is a very cool guy.

The BBC are world famous for wanting to be politically correct, and that`s the only reason she was a woman. Wrong choice all round. No, I don`t like her either, but curious who the next one will be....I`m sure I can guess though.......




We still have high winds, but rain now. Not too bad.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade67 said:


> We just lost power.



Oh no, that means no heat too, right?  Hope it comes back on very soon.


----------



## Charade67

Power was only out for about 15 minutes. Fortunately we have a propane fireplace and auxiliary heater we can use if necessary. My main concern was food. Almost everything we have has to be cooked or at least heated up. I guess if the power had stayed off we would have had cereal for lunch.

It looks like the snow has stopped. I think we got 5-6 inches.


----------



## Charade67

Front yard.


----------



## keishashadow

Well, only 3 pound weight gain since before halloween.  I’ll take it & run

jr  came for brunch on way into a Rare in office work day   Made some hash browns I found in murky depths of freezer. Yum haven’t had in ages

leftovers dispatched.  No idea what I’m making for dinner.  Inspiration don’t fail me now. Milling over whether it’s cold to venture out for takeout. Was 19 degrees last I checked


soniam said:


> I have to go platinum blonde/almost white first. I am naturally dark blond. The funky hair dyes don’t work well except on very light hair. Luckily, I have someone who does the bleaching. It’s really hard to get the roots well, especially in the back. Plus, short hair is strangely more difficult to bleach. It ends up looking like Bozo the Clown


That’s sounds like work. Bleaching seriously can go so very wrong. Smart to go to the pro


schumigirl said:


> And I need to go Google who Boba Fett is?


Star Wars universe, mysterious character, race finally getting their due
Via this & mandolarian


schumigirl said:


> will potter around


Reminds me to catch the new HP special.  Anybody watch it yet?


Lynne G said:


> But probably not, as weather guy said where I am will get around 2 inches.


Skipped us, I’m Dancing for joy in my birks, still no socks lol.  We are so due fir a slap down


Charade67 said:


> We have snow. DH and I were supposed to go back to work today. That's not happening.


Stay safe. Watching reporter outside White House, looked like a wet one. They can easily get so heavy & snap the power lines


Charade67 said:


> tried to be open minded and give Jodie a chance


Disappointing up until this season, wherein the writing was vastly improved at least

I really liked her in broadchurch with David tenant

he’s in another recent  4 part mystery series not here yet,  Mystery Kendrick


Charade67 said:


> Last night I happened to find Around the World in 80 days with David Tenant, so I watched the first episode even though it started at midnight.


Came on here at 8 pm. Jury is decidedly out for me. Old movie is one of the mr’s favs. 

Taped it & watched after viewing Don’t look up (wry & amusing for me, not so much forthe mr. fun to see the actors let it rip, especially ms Streep). Maybe just too much of a juxtaposition for my brain to appreciate them both


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Front yard. View attachment 635533



That is a lot of snow, glad to read your power wasn`t off for long though. 

Looks so pretty though. 





keishashadow said:


> *Well, only 3 pound weight gain since before halloween.  I’ll take it & run*
> 
> jr  came for brunch on way into a Rare in office work day   Made some hash browns I found in murky depths of freezer. Yum haven’t had in ages
> 
> leftovers dispatched.  No idea what I’m making for dinner.  Inspiration don’t fail me now. Milling over whether it’s cold to venture out for takeout. Was 19 degrees last I checked
> 
> That’s sounds like work. Bleaching seriously can go so very wrong. Smart to go to the pro
> 
> Star Wars universe, mysterious character, race finally getting their due
> Via this & mandolarian
> 
> Reminds me to catch the new HP special.  Anybody watch it yet?
> 
> Skipped us, I’m Dancing for joy in my birks, still no socks lol.  We are so due fir a slap down
> 
> Stay safe. Watching reporter outside White House, looked like a wet one. They can easily get so heavy & snap the power lines
> 
> Disappointing up until this season, wherein the writing was vastly improved at least
> 
> I really liked her in broadchurch with David tenant
> 
> he’s in another recent  4 part mystery series not here yet,  Mystery Kendrick
> 
> Came on here at 8 pm. Jury is decidedly out for me. Old movie is one of the mr’s favs.
> 
> Taped it & watched after viewing Don’t look up (wry & amusing for me, not so much forthe mr. fun to see the actors let it rip, especially ms Streep). Maybe just too much of a juxtaposition for my brain to appreciate them both



I`m so jealous of the bolded above right now......you know why  

Ah, gotcha, I wouldn`t have a clue then.....I thought it might have been a Dickens character I hadn`t heard of. Haven`t watched the special, well not all of it......not for me. 

Will Google the new Tennant show, usually like whatever he`s in. 



Dinner over and rain is bouncing down again. Cooried down for the night here now......feel like watching a scary movie......


----------



## schumigirl

Ended up not watching a scary movie last night, watched a dvd of a Scottish comedy show from several years ago.......very funny, and very Scottish.....most of my English friends don`t understand half of it. 

Weather has changed a lot overnight, it`s now very cold, but sun will be shining, when it eventually gets light, still very dark in the mornings and will be for a while yet......

No plans today, yet.....will see later if we plan to do anything or not. And no ideas what`s for dinner yet,will think about that later too.

Tea, then breakfast later, far too early to eat yet. 


























Have a wonderful Tuesday​


----------



## Lynne G

A wonderful Tuesday to you too , Schumi.  Hope you enjoyed the morning, including some breakfast tea. Yes, very dark here too.  Sunrise is not for another hour and half.  Still some shorter feeling daylight days.  Well, until we jump ahead in time.

We are cool this morning as 19 F, a BB d a wind blowing enough it feels like 12 degrees. Clear though, so should be a very sunny start yo our day. But weather guy said clouds will be arriving after lunchtime, so expect a overcast sunset sky. But looking forward to a glorious sunshine lunchtime walk, and hoping before those clouds arrive, including weather guy says, snow showers. Sigh, yep, winter. And with more snow chances two days from today.

Bu yay, it’s


The day Mac may want to drive by Taco Bell and maybe in car dining.  From a one time experience, we found that food does not travel well, and should only be eaten right after receiving the order. Hence, our Taco Bell meal would be in the car too.  Still some if our fast food places have no open inside dining. The Taco Bell we tend to go to, dies have tables outside.  But this time of year, doubt anyone, including us, would be using them.  

And so, a routine day, for sure. Quiet enough day, and tea ready all morning.

A most terrific Taco Tuesday homies.


----------



## macraven

One of our Taco Bell’s opens indoor dining this month
Woot!


----------



## soniam

macraven said:


> One of our Taco Bell’s opens indoor dining this month
> Woot!


Are you in Florida? I am surprised that the dining room hasn't opened. A few of our restaurants have recently closed indoor dining due to Omicron and some shortly for Delta, but almost all had opened in summer 2020 and stayed open. Not that we have eaten inside much. We have mostly been doing to go food.


----------



## keishashadow

a frigid late morning hello all.  Has taken me a solid day to re-pair my keyboard to my ipad.  No idea what was up with that.  A real pain to be plugging away without it for me, especially on a message boards.

Have been doing that 11 month dance via on multiple devices & iphone since pre 8 am today, trying to book my DVC reservations starting 12/4/22.  

Difficult to believe an already ridiculous process could get any more trying.  Gazillion $ company with the worst IT system with hapless employees telling me that maybe I’m “not lucky”   Yeah, me and how many other posting here as to encountering the same situation for months.   i’ve literally paid my dues to DVC, deliver on your promises.

i just have to say it…that would never happen at Universal 

that felt good. Did manage to grab a studio, just not the type or resort I wanted.  Carole can vouche how nice WL is that time of year.  Oh well, maybe one of my waitlists will come through.  There’s certainly worst places to be than AKJambo.  

very few CS places open for inside dining here either.  Not a problem for me as I never eat in their DR anyway.  Was sure nice to see the Golden Arches of McD’s when I needed a clean bathroom when on the road In normal times Lol

Charade - you ok weather wise?  have been watching that unbelievable hot mess on I-95 in Virginia.  My understanding is starts just north of Fredericksburg.  

incomprehensible that they haven’t started diverting people to the off ramps or even switch the northbound road over to southbound as they do for hurricane areas to move out the evacuees.   

Those poor people.  Cannot imagine being stuck in a vehicle for 17 hours For comfort measures…let alone if you have a baby, no food or water, gas is starting to run close to empty (for heat) & life sustaining medicine is waning.  A real nightmare.

Heads should roll, how do they not have contingency plans for this?  I’m sure all fingers will firmly be pointed at the new go-to scape goat in all things = covid.

Time to figure out which boots need donned to venture out to pick up two Rx at two different pharmacies.  The one couldn’t get an order in for something for the mr.  rather disturbing to be hear that both of their delivery drivers are off sick.  Guess I’ll do the drive thru and hold my breath.

have a good day all!  For those of you in the northern tundra, don’t forget those mittens.


----------



## schumigirl

Thank goodness our indoor dining is still back to normal....too darn cold to be outside. 

Kyle has his birthday this month and we`ve just booked one of his favourite restaurants, only thing they asked was we restricted the table numbers to less than 12........not quite sure why as there doesn`t seem to be any restrictions in place anymore other than masks when you enter, walk around and leave. We`ll be looking forward to that.

We`re being assured we are all heading in the right direction now...... 

Feels like -3 outside according to the weather, it is cold now compared to a few days ago, winter warming dinner will be enjoyed later which is Steak Pie, a very Scottish dish with huge puff pastry on top....very lush! Diced braising steak slowly cooked all day and thickened before putting in large dish then add the pastry on top to bake......a firm favourite.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> a frigid late morning hello all.  Has taken me a solid day to re-pair my keyboard to my ipad.  No idea what was up with that.  A real pain to be plugging away without it for me, especially on a message boards.
> 
> Have been doing that 11 month dance via on multiple devices & iphone since pre 8 am today, trying to book my DVC reservations starting 12/4/22.
> 
> Difficult to believe an already ridiculous process could get any more trying.  Gazillion $ company with the worst IT system with hapless employees telling me that maybe I’m “not lucky”   Yeah, me and how many other posting here as to encountering the same situation for months.   i’ve literally paid my dues to DVC, deliver on your promises.
> 
> i just have to say it…that would never happen at Universal
> 
> that felt good. Did manage to grab a studio, just not the type or resort I wanted.  Carole can vouche how nice WL is that time of year.  Oh well, maybe one of my waitlists will come through.  There’s certainly worst places to be than AKJambo.
> 
> very few CS places open for inside dining here either.  Not a problem for me as I never eat in their DR anyway.  Was sure nice to see the Golden Arches of McD’s when I needed a clean bathroom when on the road In normal times Lol
> 
> Charade - you ok weather wise?  have been watching that unbelievable hot mess on I-95 in Virginia.  My understanding is starts just north of Fredericksburg.
> 
> incomprehensible that they haven’t started diverting people to the off ramps or even switch the northbound road over to southbound as they do for hurricane areas to move out the evacuees.
> 
> Those poor people.  Cannot imagine being stuck in a vehicle for 17 hours For comfort measures…let alone if you have a baby, no food or water, gas is starting to run close to empty (for heat) & life sustaining medicine is waning.  A real nightmare.
> 
> Heads should roll, how do they not have contingency plans for this?  I’m sure all fingers will firmly be pointed at the new go-to scape goat in all things = covid.
> 
> Time to figure out which boots need donned to venture out to pick up two Rx at two different pharmacies.  The one couldn’t get an order in for something for the mr.  rather disturbing to be hear that both of their delivery drivers are off sick.  Guess I’ll do the drive thru and hold my breath.
> 
> have a good day all!  For those of you in the northern tundra, don’t forget those mittens.



lol....glad you got sorted out with somewhere to stay at least.....yes, WL blew us away with how beautiful it was....and good company too of course! 

What a carry on though to get sorted, and glad you got your keyboard sorted too....wait, they told you you just weren`t lucky!!!! Crikey.......and this is Disney?? Yes, that would never happen at Universal........

Hadn`t heard about that road incident, but yes, they`ll blame covid in one way or the other......can`t imagine that. We got stuck on the M8 (main motorway in Scotland) once in blizzard, well, blizzard by Scottish standards. Complete disaster by the powers that be. But we were only stranded with everyone else for an hour or so. The police took control and then got lambasted for not waiting for approval to clear the roads.....crazy. 

Good luck with your pick up......


----------



## Lynne G

Good luck going out in that cold weather, Keisha.  Yeah, I guess some are sick.  12 of our football team are out due to virus.  Shocking.

But yeah Son, I think almost all of our fast food places are not opening their dining rooms since the beginning of the shutdown. Will all the help wanted signs, I think many don’t have enough employees to open such dining. But most of our sit down restaurants have resumed, and now not even spacing among tables.

Glorious sunny walk.  And yeah, was wearing gloves and my sunglasses.  Think kids turned up nose on kitchen closet selections, so heard they are doing a Wendy’s run.  Eh, I’d rather have the soup I made.  Had pan fried chicken leftover, so nuked the carrots enough to make almost soft, then celery, salt and pepper, in slightly water downed broth, and yum, with toast and butter.  Oh well. I may steal some fries.  Oh and since a Starbucks is very close to that Wendy’s, thinking they are going to return with coffee too.


----------



## soniam

@keishashadow  I am thankful I didn't have to try to book Thanksgiving next year for BWV DVC. My mom decided her health wouldn't allow her to go  I don't know when we will go instead, maybe Spring Break 2023, and I need to bank our leftover points from our 2021 Thanksgiving trip. Still need to pay dues though. I have been lucky so far with the DVC site, but I have only had to book and bank once. We just got it in 2020.

@Lynne G  Lack of staff makes sense. We were hitting Sonic drive-ins on our trips to and from North Texas/Oklahoma during xmas break. Usually, you can just go to the drive up/car hop spots where they bring the food to you, but they all had signs to only use the drive-through window. I suspect it was due to staffing.

Now that they have approved boosters for under 16 year olds in the US, we need to get DS his. None of the online stuff has been updated though, so it won't let me make him an appointment. Plus, most of them don't seem to have any/many appointments any, well at least for Pfizer. Hopefully, the drive-through no appointment mass vax centers will be open this weekend for under 16 boosters.


----------



## macraven

soniam said:


> Are you in Florida? I am surprised that the dining room hasn't opened. A few of our restaurants have recently closed indoor dining due to Omicron and some shortly for Delta, but almost all had opened in summer 2020 and stayed open. Not that we have eaten inside much. We have mostly been doing to go food.


All 3 of our Taco Bell’s have been drive thru all 2021
Two of them have been remodeled and sit down dining will start ??? (Hopefully this month)

I live in Georgia


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> Now that they have approved boosters for under 16 year olds in the US, we need to get DS his. None of the online stuff has been updated though, so it won't let me make him an appointment. Plus, most of them don't seem to have any/many appointments any, well at least for Pfizer. Hopefully, the drive-through no appointment mass vax centers will be open this weekend for under 16 boosters.



I think that was our worry initially with the vaccines, would the red tape of uploading vaccination details to online data be able to cope, but to be fair, the NHS did a brilliant job of the whole thing once it was rolled out. We have all our vaccines loaded on to an app that we can access for travel and so on with our National Database.

Hope you get your DS appointment soon. 










​I`m winning the award for keeping my mouth shut......in real life it doesn`t happen very often.......




Dinner was lush......everything slow cooked like that tastes so much better.....full of flavour and beef melted. Creamy potatoes that have been riced went down a bomb too.....

Need to go buy a new chilli plant this year, the Birds Eye plant I had from last couple of years didn`t make it through Christmas, so will get to the garden centre closest to us I know had them this time last year, so hopefully pick one up, if not will wait till spring if I have to. 

We have a real feel of -4 tonight, and Tom had to wander down to the man shed as our gardener had left his reading glasses there, and came in almost shivering.....he should be back soon as he headed down to take him the glasses as he doesn`t live too far away. 

TV on soon, might watch some of an old TV detective show called Taggart......another favourite show.......


----------



## keishashadow

soniam said:


> My mom decided her health wouldn't allow her to go


Aw sorry to hear. I’m sure you’ll think up something cool as a replacement.  I wasn’t able to snag BWV for next year’s fall trip either.  we bought in with idea to only book studios.  Unfortunately, so many others seems to be of the same mind now too.

Lynne - hmmm, i love a good pot of soup but French fries would always win that showdown for me.  Mr working late all week. Sent him to work with a hoagie.  He can forage when he comes homes or I’ll make him a quick bacon sammie.  No lunch here, day got away from me.  After errands, Think I’ll polish off the rest of the spinach/artichoke dip for dinner, still have some nice pumpernickel to use as dipper. 

carole - sounds like a lovely celebration for Kyle.  We are decidedly going the other way here.  

Generally, find ourselves a good 2 or 3 weeks behind the UK re covid.  Did see on the tube this weekend that 1 in 15 people in London had been infected. Seems like a lot to me at first glance.  Not sure how that stat would compare to comparable large city such as NYC.   

In our state, they report by county vs city, generally.  Pittsburgh only has 300,000+ people, majority live in the ‘burbs.  our relatively small footprint of a county has a population of 1.2 million.  Last week we hit nearly 15% of our entire tally for new reported cases…13,400 new ones.  

Reported is the key there.  Know many with mild symptoms don’t bother testing nor consult their doctors or health department.   Of that big number we had, 46% were unvaxxed  & 9% were reinfections.  Wish I wasn’t a stats person at this point, hard to ignore.

happy thots, happy thots.  did pull out the n95s I  away for rainy day.  making lemonade, at least it’s cold and they help will keep my face warm When out & about In the inclement weather.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Aw sorry to hear. I’m sure you’ll think up something cool as a replacement.  I wasn’t able to snag BWV for next year’s fall trip either.  we bought in with idea to only book studios.  Unfortunately, so many others seems to be of the same mind now too.
> 
> Lynne - hmmm, i love a good pot of soup but French fries would always win that showdown for me.  Mr working late all week. Sent him to work with a hoagie.  He can forage when he comes homes or I’ll make him a quick bacon sammie.  No lunch here, day got away from me.  After errands, Think I’ll polish off the rest of the spinach/artichoke dip for dinner, still have some nice pumpernickel to use as dipper.
> 
> carole - sounds like a lovely celebration for Kyle.  We are decidedly going the other way here.
> 
> Generally, find ourselves a good 2 or 3 weeks behind the UK re covid.  Did see on the tube this weekend that 1 in 15 people in London had been infected. Seems like a lot to me at first glance.  Not sure how that stat would compare to comparable large city such as NYC.
> 
> In our state, they report by county vs city, generally.  Pittsburgh only has 300,000+ people, majority live in the ‘burbs.  our relatively small footprint of a county has a population of 1.2 million.  Last week we hit nearly 15% of our entire tally for new reported cases…13,400 new ones.
> 
> Reported is the key there.  Know many with mild symptoms don’t bother testing nor consult their doctors or health department.   Of that big number we had, 46% were unvaxxed  & 9% were reinfections.  Wish I wasn’t a stats person at this point, hard to ignore.
> 
> happy thots, happy thots.  did pull out the n95s I  away for rainy day.  making lemonade, at least it’s cold and they help will keep my face warm When out & about In the inclement weather.



They report figures Janet, then you discover that they`re not quite accurate.....I don`t think anyone knows the true extent. Boris announced tonight we`re on the home straight......I`m going to trust him as so many specialists are saying the same thing. It`s not over by any means, but we`re on the right side. Everyone is reporting how mild it is, so that`s something......but, I tend to ignore statistics if I`m honest, they`re never completely accurate..........what`s that old saying............lies, damn lies and then there`s statistics  

Apprently 63% of statistics are made up on the spot........not everyone gets that joke!!! 

And as predicted we`re going to have to be double vaxxed and boosted to travel which is fine by me.....

Yes, looking forward to celebrating his birthday as no more restrictions are going to be implemented.

Might start making a pot of stock tomorrow, takes a good day at least for flavours to develop.......I know you know that of course.......lol......might start with my chicken in the morning...

Yes, happy thoughts all the way ☺


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally getting to do a quick stop in!!!

Finally cleared away the last of the papers from my desk.  Gotta love those first few days back at work.  Today was my first since the 23rd.  I enjoyed every moment of it.  

New Years was quiet.  Delivered gd to dd and sil.  Everyone was glad she was home.  Gd was a little stinker and wouldn't even let me  look, talk, sit, get anything for her lol.  I guess she was tired of her Grammie  At least when we left on Sunday I was able to talk to her without her little hand going up saying " No Gamma NO" 

Tree and decorations are put away for another year.  House is back to normal.  My next challenge to myself is to reorganize our basement and especially my laundry/storage room!!!!  
Hopefully I can start spending some little amounts of time each evening reorganizing and purging some items.  

I only gained 3 lbs over the holidays.  In all honesty, I felt like it should have been more...but now to start to get back to walking.  I did purchase a gym membership to start walking.  This winter so far has followed the farmers almanac prediction for our area....COLD and SNOWY.  We will get a day where the temperatures are more tolerable, then the snow god pile more snow.  Sigh.  My motto to myself has been " at least I don't live where there are hurricanes, tornadoes or alligators"  

Count down is at 44 days.  Hopefully the variant will have seen it's spike and cases are trending down.  So far...we are still going.  

Well...it's home time.

Have a great evening everyone...stay safe!


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> I think that was our worry initially with the vaccines, would the red tape of uploading vaccination details to online data be able to cope, but to be fair, the NHS did a brilliant job of the whole thing once it was rolled out. We have all our vaccines loaded on to an app that we can access for travel and so on with our National Database.



I wish we had a county, state, or national database. We have no such thing in the US, and some governors have actually made it illegal. Who knows if those laws would hold up though. I was referring to the online appointments with pharmacies. They still all say only 16+ for boosters. I know it's only been a day, but these things are important for immune compromised people, which we luckily are not.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Stressful day back at work today. No one checked my email while I was gone, I had 7 saved voice mail messages waiting for me to deal with, and several people wanting to schedule as new clients. 

There was one bright spot today though. I was annoyed at having to spend money on a hotel when I went to Atlanta.  (Shouldn't have had to make the trip at all if my sister had taken care of stuff 3 months ago like she was supposed to.) Normally I would have stayed at my brother's house, but he and his wife were sick last week.  Well, I discovered that our flooring company had overcharged us. I went over there today with the receipt from our deposit and they credited my card  for the difference. It was more than enough to cover my hotel stay. 



keishashadow said:


> Well, only 3 pound weight gain since before halloween. I’ll take it & run


 That's not bad at all. I still haven't stepped on the scale yet. 



keishashadow said:


> Reminds me to catch the new HP special. Anybody watch it yet?


 I want to watch it, but don't subscriber to the streaming service. 



keishashadow said:


> Came on here at 8 pm. Jury is decidedly out for me. Old movie is one of the mr’s favs.


 I have never seen the old movie or even read the book, so I don't know how close to to book this series is. I saw a Disney version with Jackie Chan. I don't really remember too much about the movie and it wasn't that long ago. 



schumigirl said:


> Will Google the new Tennant show, usually like whatever he`s in.


 He is such a good actor. I wasn't able to watch him in Jessica Jones though. His character in that show was just too disturbing. 



Lynne G said:


> But looking forward to a glorious sunshine lunchtime walk, and hoping before those clouds arrive, including weather guy says, snow showers. Sigh, yep, winter. And with more snow chances two days from today.


 We are hearing rumors of possible snow again on Thursday. 



soniam said:


> Are you in Florida? I am surprised that the dining room hasn't opened. A few of our restaurants have recently closed indoor dining due to Omicron and some shortly for Delta, but almost all had opened in summer 2020 and stayed open. Not that we have eaten inside much. We have mostly been doing to go food.


 Same here. Most of our restaurants have been opened for months. My favorite Chinese place is still take out only. Unfortunately it is just far enough away that by the time you get home with your food it has already cooled significantly. 



keishashadow said:


> Did manage to grab a studio, just not the type or resort I wanted. Carole can vouche how nice WL is that time of year. Oh well, maybe one of my waitlists will come through. There’s certainly worst places to be than AKJambo.


 I am going very budget for my next trip. We are staying at All Star Music. I am trying to find out if there is any advantage to doing early online check in. 



keishashadow said:


> Charade - you ok weather wise? have been watching that unbelievable hot mess on I-95 in Virginia. My understanding is starts just north of Fredericksburg.


 We are fine where we are. We are several hours south of the I-95 mess. 



soniam said:


> Now that they have approved boosters for under 16 year olds in the US, we need to get DS his. None of the online stuff has been updated though, so it won't let me make him an appointment. Plus, most of them don't seem to have any/many appointments any, well at least for Pfizer. Hopefully, the drive-through no appointment mass vax centers will be open this weekend for under 16 boosters.


 I need to schedule my booster. It has been almost a year since my second shot. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally cleared away the last of the papers from my desk. Gotta love those first few days back at work. Today was my first since the 23rd. I enjoyed every moment of it


 I can't say the same. I may have to go in on Friday just so I can catch up on stuff without having to answer phones and interact with clients. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I only gained 3 lbs over the holidays.


 Congrats. I am afraid to step on the scale. 

Okay, it's getting late. I should probably get some sleep. Good night!


----------



## macraven

Sweet dreams charade 
I’ll turn the night off for you tonight


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Seen this and giggled a little lol.  But it's definitely true.  We pull out the big coats.  Hoping to get a new one at the end of the season sale.  
As I was heading out the door to get to the gym to get some walking in - I had to repeat my motto again .. I don't live where there are hurricanes, tornadoes or alligators


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally getting to do a quick stop in!!!
> 
> Finally cleared away the last of the papers from my desk.  Gotta love those first few days back at work.  Today was my first since the 23rd.  I enjoyed every moment of it.
> 
> New Years was quiet.  Delivered gd to dd and sil.  Everyone was glad she was home.  Gd was a little stinker and wouldn't even let me  look, talk, sit, get anything for her lol.  I guess she was tired of her Grammie  At least when we left on Sunday I was able to talk to her without her little hand going up saying " No Gamma NO"
> 
> Tree and decorations are put away for another year.  House is back to normal.  My next challenge to myself is to reorganize our basement and especially my laundry/storage room!!!!
> Hopefully I can start spending some little amounts of time each evening reorganizing and purging some items.
> 
> I only gained 3 lbs over the holidays.  In all honesty, I felt like it should have been more...but now to start to get back to walking.  I did purchase a gym membership to start walking.  This winter so far has followed the farmers almanac prediction for our area....COLD and SNOWY.  We will get a day where the temperatures are more tolerable, then the snow god pile more snow.  Sigh.  My motto to myself has been " at least I don't live where there are hurricanes, tornadoes or alligators"
> 
> Count down is at 44 days.  Hopefully the variant will have seen it's spike and cases are trending down.  So far...we are still going.
> 
> Well...it's home time.
> 
> Have a great evening everyone...stay safe!



aww.....bless her, next time you see her she`ll be all over you I bet. I`m sure she can`t wait to see you again.

And you have a good countdown....44 days isn`t bad!




soniam said:


> I wish we had a county, state, or national database. We have no such thing in the US, and some governors have actually made it illegal. Who knows if those laws would hold up though. I was referring to the online appointments with pharmacies. They still all say only 16+ for boosters. I know it's only been a day, but these things are important for immune compromised people, which we luckily are not.




Oh sorry, yes, I did realise that was what you meant, I was rambling. Our online appointment system is all connected with the NHS, so it works well which is what I was surprised about.

Yes, once they announced appointments were available everyone was pouncing on them, thank goodness!





Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Stressful day back at work today. No one checked my email while I was gone, I had 7 saved voice mail messages waiting for me to deal with, and several people wanting to schedule as new clients.
> 
> There was one bright spot today though. I was annoyed at having to spend money on a hotel when I went to Atlanta.  (Shouldn't have had to make the trip at all if my sister had taken care of stuff 3 months ago like she was supposed to.) Normally I would have stayed at my brother's house, but he and his wife were sick last week.  Well, I discovered that our flooring company had overcharged us. I went over there today with the receipt from our deposit and they credited my card  for the difference. It was more than enough to cover my hotel stay.
> 
> That's not bad at all. I still haven't stepped on the scale yet.
> 
> I want to watch it, but don't subscriber to the streaming service.
> 
> I have never seen the old movie or even read the book, so I don't know how close to to book this series is. I saw a Disney version with Jackie Chan. I don't really remember too much about the movie and it wasn't that long ago.
> 
> He is such a good actor. I wasn't able to watch him in Jessica Jones though. His character in that show was just too disturbing.
> 
> We are hearing rumors of possible snow again on Thursday.
> 
> Same here. Most of our restaurants have been opened for months. My favorite Chinese place is still take out only. Unfortunately it is just far enough away that by the time you get home with your food it has already cooled significantly.
> 
> I am going very budget for my next trip. We are staying at All Star Music. I am trying to find out if there is any advantage to doing early online check in.
> 
> We are fine where we are. We are several hours south of the I-95 mess.
> 
> I need to schedule my booster. It has been almost a year since my second shot.
> 
> I can't say the same. I may have to go in on Friday just so I can catch up on stuff without having to answer phones and interact with clients.
> 
> Congrats. I am afraid to step on the scale.
> 
> Okay, it's getting late. I should probably get some sleep. Good night!



Yes, he was very creepy in JJ. I got bored with the show after a couple of episodes, but no, don`t like him as the bad guy.

He played a UK serial killer called Dennis Nilsen in a tv show, and he was alarmingly creepy in that too, but shows the acting ability he really has.

Glad you got the flooring company sorted out and hope you get some sleep.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> View attachment 635932
> 
> Seen this and giggled a little lol.  But it's definitely true.  We pull out the big coats.  Hoping to get a new one at the end of the season sale.
> As I was heading out the door to get to the gym to get some walking in - I had to repeat my motto again .. I don't live where there are hurricanes, tornadoes or alligators



lol....that meme works here too....just not to the same degree!!!

You`re a better person than I am, we have -5 as a real feel, but we are wimps and it was just too cold to walk.....for us! So, well done.




Got up a few times through the night and it felt cooler than usual, no frost this morning, but tomorrow is to be downright chillier than we`ve felt so far, might hibernate tomorrow too.

Plan to pop out today though, have a few things ordered we need to pick up, ordered some new cushions for the front room sofas and they`re ready and a new pair of lamps for the hallway tables. Stores don`t seem to be too busy this time of year thankfully.

Turkey, cranberry and brie grilled sandwiches for lunch today and made up my curry last night for tonight, has to be made the day before, so it`ll be chicken curry as it`s just the two of us tonight again for dinner....no one else likes curry. Love it....hot, spicy and fruity!





















Have a great Wednesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Gee, one time I am a little glad to be not commuting this morning.  30 degrees and freezing rain has been failing.  But like Pumpkin, heard a salt truck go up our street late last night. There is still moving traffic heard, so that icy conditions are not too bad for travel.  I still am glad I don’t have to worry about icy spots while driving. And yep, I have a big coat. 

Yay Charade, nice when lower than expected price.  Yeah, when I was gone, way too many emails to review,  Yep, more snow chances on our Thursday into Friday morning.  Where I am saying 2 to 4 inches.  Not too bad.  Winter Weather Advisory issued for that time.

Cool enough and with allergies, no windows open, and have had covers that make sleeping just right. DH was a bit restless, but I feel like I got enough sleep. I can usually fall back to sleep after he wakes me up.

And ah yes, wonderful hump of a day is here.  Yay, why hello camel and friend:



Yay, that day of the week, Friday comes into focus. So happy this week is moving fast enough to yay, a Wednesday already. Not complaining. Fast weeks are a good thing most of the time.

And so, a good morning to all, and some more tea for me.  An, still oh so dark, even with that freezing rain falling.  But yay, a cloudy filled day, so weather high temp is 44.  If I do get out, will be later in the afternoon.  Usually the high of the day is then.


----------



## schumigirl

Love winter days when you spend the day baking and cooking. 

Did get out this morning for cushions and lamps.....then some grocery shopping to save us going tomorrow when we`re due an icy blast. Yep, will invite some friends over for lunch if that`s the case I think. 

Farmer dropped us off eggs yesterday, we don`t eat a whole lot of eggs but can`t tell him that as he`d be crushed, so I bake with them most of the time. Much nicer thing to do with eggs anyway, unless it`s poached for breakfast not our thing.

One friend dropped in for a cuppa this afternoon so shared some lemon drizzle cake with her......it was nice sitting by the window having some tea and cake and chatting for a couple of hours. I have tried some naan breads again tonight, hoping they`re not as heavy as last time, but will pop them in soon as made the dough much earlier today. 

Looking forward to my curry tonight.......hot!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick mid-day stop in!

Not much happening today.   Work is work...shuffling a few papers around here and there.  



keishashadow said:


> happy thots, happy thots. did pull out the n95s I  away for rainy day. making lemonade, at least it’s cold and they help will keep my face warm When out & about In the inclement weather.


I am having a heck of a time finding any N95's here.  I wanted to have them for our trip to Florida - especially for the plane.  We can't get on the plane home without a negative test - OR if you test positive while down there, you have to wait 10 days until you can fly home.  Driving home from Florida is NOT an option for us.  I don't care about testing positive while there - I could think of a worse place to isolate, but work wise...Dh will need to be home.  We are taking his laptop to be safe just incase, as he could remote work if he really needed to.  It would not be easy for him as he gets many phone calls a day to organize or trouble shoot his guys through.  


Charade67 said:


> There was one bright spot today though. I was annoyed at having to spend money on a hotel when I went to Atlanta. (Shouldn't have had to make the trip at all if my sister had taken care of stuff 3 months ago like she was supposed to.) Normally I would have stayed at my brother's house, but he and his wife were sick last week. Well, I discovered that our flooring company had overcharged us. I went over there today with the receipt from our deposit and they credited my card for the difference. It was more than enough to cover my hotel stay.


I am glad you found a bright spot about your situation.  I read back a few pages to see what had happened.   Sending you many hugs to get through that ugly situation.  


Lynne G said:


> Gee, one time I am a little glad to be not commuting this morning. 30 degrees and freezing rain has been failing. But like Pumpkin, heard a salt truck go up our street late last night. There is still moving traffic heard, so that icy conditions are not too bad for travel. I still am glad I don’t have to worry about icy spots while driving. And yep, I have a big coat.


I miss the days when work would come to me in the mornings.  When our boys were small, I did the stay at home daycare thing.  Horrible roads are NOT fun.  Our roads here right now are terrible.  People on FB are angry that the city hasn't been doing their job.  Just soooooo icy and now compacted/ridge filled roads.  Salt doesn't work when it's this cold, but they are usually out doing the sand/salt mixture to help keep the glare icey roads from compacted snow.  Sigh.   Good thing for winter tires and big coats 


schumigirl said:


> Did get out this morning for cushions and lamps.....then some grocery shopping to save us going tomorrow when we`re due an icy blast. Yep, will invite some friends over for lunch if that`s the case I think.
> 
> Farmer dropped us off eggs yesterday, we don`t eat a whole lot of eggs but can`t tell him that as he`d be crushed, so I bake with them most of the time. Much nicer thing to do with eggs anyway, unless it`s poached for breakfast not our thing.
> 
> One friend dropped in for a cuppa this afternoon so shared some lemon drizzle cake with her......it was nice sitting by the window having some tea and cake and chatting for a couple of hours. I have tried some naan breads again tonight, hoping they`re not as heavy as last time, but will pop them in soon as made the dough much earlier today.


It's great that life is slowly starting to come back.  It's great you were able to have tea with a friend!  Your dinner sounds delicious.  We are having chicken pot pie for dinner/supper tonight.  I have challenged myself to clean out my fridge freezer and use up those items to get into better order.

Well, I should go shuffle a few more papers.  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!


----------



## soniam

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am having a heck of a time finding any N95's here.  I wanted to have them for our trip to Florida - especially for the plane.  We can't get on the plane home without a negative test - OR if you test positive while down there, you have to wait 10 days until you can fly home.  Driving home from Florida is NOT an option for us.  I don't care about testing positive while there - I could think of a worse place to isolate, but work wise...Dh will need to be home.  We are taking his laptop to be safe just incase, as he could remote work if he really needed to.  It would not be easy for him as he gets many phone calls a day to organize or trouble shoot his guys through.



N95 is what DS and I wear on planes and movie theaters. He's wearing them at school now too. DH likes over the ear, so he wears KN95 on planes. I have only found them on Amazon. If you are getting actual N95, check the CDC website to make sure that the manufacturer is authorized and it's a valid part number. There are a lot of fakes out there. It doesn't guarantee that someone isn't just putting another maker's info on the mask, but it weeds out the lazy fakers.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Another fun day trying to get caught up at work. Normally it wouldn't be so bad, but I have a lot that needs to get done because of the new year.  I may go in on Friday (usually off) to get caught up.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Seen this and giggled a little lol. But it's definitely true. We pull out the big coats. Hoping to get a new one at the end of the season sale.


Definitely true for southerners too. I got a new coat for Christmas a couple of years ago, but have only had to wear it once or twice. 



schumigirl said:


> He played a UK serial killer called Dennis Nilsen in a tv show, and he was alarmingly creepy in that too, but shows the acting ability he really has.


He has such an incredible range. I actually watched a few episodes of Duck Tales just to hear him as Scrooge McDuck.



Lynne G said:


> Yay Charade, nice when lower than expected price. Yeah, when I was gone, way too many emails to review, Yep, more snow chances on our Thursday into Friday morning. Where I am saying 2 to 4 inches. Not too bad. Winter Weather Advisory issued for that time.


I think they are calling for a coating to an inch here. We could get anything from nothing to 6 inches. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Driving home from Florida is NOT an option for us.


I wouldn't want to drive to my home from FL. I can't imagine trying to drive to yours. 

Dh wants to watch Boba Fett.  I'm having difficulty getting in to this series.


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> Dh wants to watch Boba Fett.  I'm having difficulty getting in to this series.


The first episode felt a little slow, but I thought the second episode was great. It was different than Mandalorian, which blew me away from the first minute.


----------



## Lynne G

Night owl I’m usually not.  So castle light for all who might need a little light in the darkest time of night:


Good night, sleep deeply, and wake up with a smile, as Thursday it will be.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick mid-day stop in!
> 
> Not much happening today.   Work is work...shuffling a few papers around here and there.
> 
> 
> I am having a heck of a time finding any N95's here.  I wanted to have them for our trip to Florida - especially for the plane.  We can't get on the plane home without a negative test - OR if you test positive while down there, you have to wait 10 days until you can fly home.  Driving home from Florida is NOT an option for us.  I don't care about testing positive while there - I could think of a worse place to isolate, but work wise...Dh will need to be home.  We are taking his laptop to be safe just incase, as he could remote work if he really needed to.  It would not be easy for him as he gets many phone calls a day to organize or trouble shoot his guys through.
> 
> I am glad you found a bright spot about your situation.  I read back a few pages to see what had happened.   Sending you many hugs to get through that ugly situation.
> 
> I miss the days when work would come to me in the mornings.  When our boys were small, I did the stay at home daycare thing.  Horrible roads are NOT fun.  Our roads here right now are terrible.  People on FB are angry that the city hasn't been doing their job.  Just soooooo icy and now compacted/ridge filled roads.  Salt doesn't work when it's this cold, but they are usually out doing the sand/salt mixture to help keep the glare icey roads from compacted snow.  Sigh.   Good thing for winter tires and big coats
> 
> It's great that life is slowly starting to come back.  It's great you were able to have tea with a friend!  Your dinner sounds delicious.  We are having chicken pot pie for dinner/supper tonight.  I have challenged myself to clean out my fridge freezer and use up those items to get into better order.
> 
> Well, I should go shuffle a few more papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!




I think testing will slowly change going forward. From Friday at 4am we in the UK now don`t need to have a PCR when we come home, back to antigen which will save larger families a lot of money, and pre deperature from the UK tests will be scrapped. We would still need to test within 24 hours of leaving the US and have a negative test. But, changes are certainly afoot which is excellent for travel.

I love chicken pie too, don`t make it too often but again, we`d have puff pastry on top usually, but we do like pies with shortcrust pastry too. I always make my own shortcrust pastry as it is easy.

Hope you had a good one too.....






Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Another fun day trying to get caught up at work. Normally it wouldn't be so bad, but I have a lot that needs to get done because of the new year.  I may go in on Friday (usually off) to get caught up.
> 
> Definitely true for southerners too. I got a new coat for Christmas a couple of years ago, but have only had to wear it once or twice.
> 
> He has such an incredible range. I actually watched a few episodes of Duck Tales just to hear him as Scrooge McDuck.
> 
> I think they are calling for a coating to an inch here. We could get anything from nothing to 6 inches.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't want to drive to my home from FL. I can't imagine trying to drive to yours.
> 
> Dh wants to watch Boba Fett.  I'm having difficulty getting in to this series.



He does have a good range, I`ve never seen Duck Tales, but the name Scrooge McDuck reminded me of trying to convince an American we were talking to once in a bar that he was Scottish, they didn`t know. I told them to Google and that was the only way they believed us.

Hope you get caught up and your weather isn`t too bad.





We have -5 as a real feel for us this morning, so yep.....not going out today but do have plans for the whole day so will be kept busy with one thing and another, and I always take about an hour every day to just sit and read....no internet, real books.

It is always nice to switch off devices, although I don`t know anyone who`d sit on them all day unless it`s for work...couldn`t imagine having the Dis open all day for example......lol.......far too busy for that.

Another good old chicken casserole tonight, homely and warming and it`ll simmer away for most of the day with all the usual herbs and flavourings, going to make dumplings too that`ll go in about 25 minutes before serving. Not calorie friendly but absolutely delicious.

Breakfast is mixed fruit with some continental meats, simple but nice.






























Happy Thirsty Thursday 



Sending big hugs to all that need one (((  )))​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, thirsty Thursday is here.  Yay, as that means tomorrow is Friday.  Woot!  But I’m glad to be home on Friday, as bulk of storm to start in the late evening and to be making a snowy messy commute tomorrow. Cold day for us too, a clear sky, with a degree below freezing,  And very dark out.  That tiniest sliver of moon we saw in the pink and soft purple evening sky last night, had no brightening in the cloudy sky.  Even with the clouds gone, still oh so black looking out.  And snow.  Sigh.  As weather guy said this morning, cold enough for snow, as the high temp does not get out us of the 30’s.  

Did a Target drive up, yesterday afternoon and got there just at the right time, as was only me and another car. But as little one was with me, after our order placed in our car, she thought we needed more. Okay then, parked and a run we did. By the time we exited, the huge number of drive up spots were almost all taken.

And so, no reason for us to go out today, unless I’ll do my lunchtime walk. Maybe, as if the sun is still shiny bright out, sunglasses. Yeah, and a hat and gloves. The winds chill is making it feel even colder.

So from a tea drinking homies, and a week day routine one, will be wishing all to have that terrific Thirsty Thursday. Have a drink. With the flu and all sorts of colds now making their rounds, staying hydrated is a good thing, And some hugs for those homies that need some.


----------



## schumigirl

​
Stopped off to make some lunch and noticed it is actually snowing.......just a little though, it won`t lay. But colder than they said. 

Being beside the sea we are usually milder than inland, but not today.....I`m not going out at all.....but it`s so dark with the heavy cloud outside.

Sweet chilli chicken wraps for lunch, hot and spicy.......


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Cat woke me up very early today. I decided that since I was up I would call Disney and see if I was eligible for the new discounts that just came out. Unfortunately not, but since we are staying at a value resort the discount wasn't very high.  On Wednesday I can make ADRs.

I feel like I could go back to sleep and have a nice nap now, but I must get ready for work.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning. Cat woke me up very early today. I decided that since I was up I would call Disney and see if I was eligible for the new discounts that just came out. Unfortunately not, but since we are staying at a value resort the discount wasn't very high.  On Wednesday I can make ADRs.
> 
> I feel like I could go back to sleep and have a nice nap now, but I must get ready for work.



Have a great day Charade.......hope you get what you want on Wednesday...


----------



## Pumpkin1172

downright cold morning stop in!!!

Lord...it's cold again today.  -42 ish with the windchill.  Just tired of the cold now.  It's been 3 weeks with nothing warmer than -20 ish.  The forecast for next week is a couple of days with above freezing temps with no snow - which is rare for when it warms up.  Hoping the rain stays away as well with warm temps like that in winter.  That would just be glorious right now  

Not much doing today.  Have an appointment for my nails today.  Time to get rid of the xmas ones I have.  As much as I loved the little reindeer on a couple of my nails, it's time for just a nice clean french tip nail!  

I have been told to wash clothes and pack a bag tonight, tell my manager I'm leaving early tomorrow for the weekend!!!  Not sure what the family has planned, but I guess I will find out!!!!  We are heading to the city this weekend.  I thought we weren't going to the city until next weekend for gd's birthday.  Since we missed her first birthday, I am NOT missing her second birthday!



soniam said:


> N95 is what DS and I wear on planes and movie theaters. He's wearing them at school now too. DH likes over the ear, so he wears KN95 on planes. I have only found them on Amazon. If you are getting actual N95, check the CDC website to make sure that the manufacturer is authorized and it's a valid part number. There are a lot of fakes out there. It doesn't guarantee that someone isn't just putting another maker's info on the mask, but it weeds out the lazy fakers.


That is part of the problem.  I actually called our supplier where we buy our safety materials and other items from and asked if they had the 3M ones I was looking for.  They did!  So I have a number of them waiting for me to buy personally.  I don't know why I didn't think of that earlier   But I found some.  That's all that matters.  


schumigirl said:


> I think testing will slowly change going forward. From Friday at 4am we in the UK now don`t need to have a PCR when we come home, back to antigen which will save larger families a lot of money, and pre deperature from the UK tests will be scrapped. We would still need to test within 24 hours of leaving the US and have a negative test. But, changes are certainly afoot which is excellent for travel.


I don't think the powers that be here will lift those testing requirements before spring.  I will stop now or a rant and a ban will follow 


schumigirl said:


> Sweet chilli chicken wraps for lunch, hot and spicy.......


YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!  Those sound delicious!  Now I want that for lunch too lol

Well, I should start to shuffle some papers around now and fill out some spreadsheets.  My butt is really dragging for some


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> downright cold morning stop in!!!
> 
> Lord...it's cold again today.  -42 ish with the windchill.  Just tired of the cold now.  It's been 3 weeks with nothing warmer than -20 ish.  The forecast for next week is a couple of days with above freezing temps with no snow - which is rare for when it warms up.  Hoping the rain stays away as well with warm temps like that in winter.  That would just be glorious right now
> 
> Not much doing today.  Have an appointment for my nails today.  Time to get rid of the xmas ones I have.  As much as I loved the little reindeer on a couple of my nails, it's time for just a nice clean french tip nail!
> 
> I have been told to wash clothes and pack a bag tonight, tell my manager I'm leaving early tomorrow for the weekend!!!  Not sure what the family has planned, but I guess I will find out!!!!  We are heading to the city this weekend.  I thought we weren't going to the city until next weekend for gd's birthday.  Since we missed her first birthday, I am NOT missing her second birthday!
> 
> 
> That is part of the problem.  I actually called our supplier where we buy our safety materials and other items from and asked if they had the 3M ones I was looking for.  They did!  So I have a number of them waiting for me to buy personally.  I don't know why I didn't think of that earlier   But I found some.  That's all that matters.
> 
> I don't think the powers that be here will lift those testing requirements before spring.  I will stop now or a rant and a ban will follow
> 
> YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!  Those sound delicious!  Now I want that for lunch too lol
> 
> Well, I should start to shuffle some papers around now and fill out some spreadsheets.  My butt is really dragging for some



I remember you missing her 1st birthday, don`t blame you for making sure you don`t miss another. 

That is cold!! Seriously cold......

No,I`m surprised too that they`re stopping some of the testing as they make so much money out of them, but folks are angry and fed up, I do wonder what prompted the decision. 

Lunch was excellent....it was a store bought sweet chilli sauce, but still lovely and freshly seared chicken is the secret with the freshest of salad stuffed in too, never breaded tenders......bleurgh. 

Have the best weekend ahead pumpkin.....hope you have a lovely time and what a lovely surprise for you........and you still have next weekends fabulous little birthday celebration to look forward to also......





Well, the snow today lasted about the length of time it took me to post about it.....then it went off. After that it was rain, high winds and freezing cold, that bitter cold that goes right through you, thankfully we never left the house today and it was lovely and cosy in here. 

Lamps were on around 2.30 this afternoon around the house, we were in the kitchen most of the day back and forward, we really could live in there as the sofas are very comfy, Tom has his tv and I have my ovens and huge table......happy mix! 

Chicken casserole was delicious, but I added something that wasn`t quite right and I can`t pinpoint it.....but, didin`t stop us having empty plates. And last nights naan breads were still a little stodgy and dense, in comparison the dumplings I made tonight were light and fluffy as they should be. I only add chives or rosemary to the suet mix usually. Tasty and stick to your bones food. 

About to have a cup of tea as we`ve just been talking about that on the TR, so will choose something different tonight for a change.......

Hoping it`s not as cold tomorrow as we do need to go out in the morning.....not looking forward to that!


----------



## Charade67

Quiet day today. I don't really have anything interesting to post about. Well, I did have one odd thing happen. I had a client email me about an upcoming marriage counseling appointment. He had copied his wife on the email.  Her email address used what I guess is her maiden name. She has the same name as my problem aunt, just a spelling difference of one letter.  (Like Hanna instead of Hannah) 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> have been told to wash clothes and pack a bag tonight, tell my manager I'm leaving early tomorrow for the weekend!!! Not sure what the family has planned, but I guess I will find out!!!! We are heading to the city this weekend. I thought we weren't going to the city until next weekend for gd's birthday. Since we missed her first birthday, I am NOT missing her second birthday!


 Oooh, I hope it's a really cool, fun surprise. 



schumigirl said:


> Hoping it`s not as cold tomorrow as we do need to go out in the morning.....not looking forward to that!


I'm hoping for minimal snow. I was planning to go into work and try to get caught up. Last I heard was an estimate of 1-3 inches. 

The snow is supposed to start in a little over an hour.


----------



## Lynne G

Me too Charade.  Saying starting between 11 pm to 2 am, with heaviest falling time 3 am to 6 am, with an overnight low temp of 28, so that snow will stick. Our streets are already white with the salt brine placed on readiness of the snow.  No matter, I’m glad I’m not going to do that early morning commute.  We have the salt bucket and shovel in front of the garage now, outside of it, as took it out after dinner tonight.  Checked our front door closet, and winter items all ready too.  I’m not looking forward to it, littke one is excited for snow.  Guess someone has to be.  Thankfully, we don’t get as cold as Pumpkin.  That is cold weather. 

Yay, hope Pumpkin has fun this weekend. Those kind of surprises are the sweet fun kind. And 2 years old, yay for being able to celebrate with her next weekend.

I guess I needed it, but crap on tv and I watched quite a bit of it with my eyes closed.  Missed dinner, but had such a late lunch, I’m just going to heat up some soup, and get ready for bed.  Last day of routine up early is tomorrow for this week.  Yay!

And hope all have a peaceful and good night’s sleep.


----------



## Charade67

We have light snow falling right now.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade........hope you don`t get too much of the cold stuff........




Still in the minuses for real feel this morning, but doesn`t feel as bad as it has been last few days, anything warmer will be an improvement. Next week is looking better I`m glad to say, above freezing is better. 

Slept like a top last night again, not much happening today apart from going out this morning to pick up a few things we need and drop into a friends for a cup of tea as we`re over that way, will take her some baking as she never has time herself but loves home baked cakes. 

No idea for dinner tonight, might be seafood of some kind. 

Time for a cup of English Breakfast Tea........




























Have a happy Friday ☺​


----------



## Lynne G

We have snow.  Looks about two to three inches. Seems at least one neighbor has left, as there is tire lines in our street.  Will be that way until the plow comes along, probably later this morning.  We are not on a main street.  28 out, and when I peeked outside the door, some flurries around too, but I think the snow is almost done.  If I had to go in today, at least it announced that no one to enter before 9 am.  That makes sense, as I’m sure they need to plow the parking lots.  And they hire out, the maintenance does not have plows.  And so, I doubt we are on the early list.  I did hear shoveling, so at least someone around me is getting ready in this early hour.  

I must be odd with the sleep. Since I did that early evening nap, woke up around 2, then 4 am. Though my alarm does not go off until 1/2 after that, I could not get back to sleep. And so, very long hot shower, then placed some clothes in the wash. And like Schumi, having tea this morning.

And yeah:
 

Yay:




Woot!  Woot!


----------



## schumigirl

Braced the chill today and headed out to pick up some items.....it wasn`t as bad as we thought, but jeez still too cold for this hothouse plant! 

Got all the cards and gifts I need for this month and next, and Kyle`s birthday gifts too. We`ve changed his birthday meal out to next Saturday as he is going out with friends from work on Friday now, so we had to change restaurants as they couldn`t accomodate us for the Saturday.....one of my friends says we`ll prefer the other place as she much prefers it too. Looking forward to the new place now. It`s in the same village as the other place we usually go and always wanted to try it. 

Ended up getting some filets for tonight, will sear them on the griddle as you`d need to be crazy to go out to the outdoor grill tonight, it`s such a damp cold we have here, not fun. Got some shrimps coated in spices on skewers too so we can call it surf and turf and a lovely bottle of red wine for later. 

Even though we are both happily early retired.....there is still something nice about a Friday night and the weekend ahead.........


----------



## keishashadow

decided to take a ‘me’ day yesterday, @ home facial, the foot peel bags (anyone else use them, love!) & mask on hair.  Cracked open some of the new ‘fancy’ tea bags the mr gave me for Christmas. Ahhh

as i told one of my kids, it’s all smoke & mirrors but, enjoyed the process



schumigirl said:


> wait, they told you you just weren`t lucky!!!! Crikey.......and this is Disney?? Yes, that would never happen at Universal........


Hmmph, I‘LL have disney know i get lucky quite often 

did hit one powerball number, worth a whopping $4


Lynne G said:


> Good luck going out in that cold weather, Keisha. Yeah, I guess some are sick. 12 of our football team are out due to virus. Shocking.


wow, that spread quickly


schumigirl said:


> Need to go buy a new chilli plant this year, the Birds Eye plant I had from last couple of years didn`t make it through Christmas, so will get to the garden centre closest to us I know had them this time last year, so hopefully pick one up, if not will wait till spring if I have to.


got the mr hydroponic system.  i assume he will dive into setting it up soon.  I’m hoping for some lettuce.  he has a full set up in basement with grow lights to start all his seedlings for the garden.  Once he has everything planted, plan is to use for spices.


Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Stressful day back at work today. No one checked my email while I was gone, I had 7 saved voice mail messages waiting for me to deal with, and several people wanting to schedule as new clients.


seriously, talk about a stinky welcome back.


Charade67 said:


> I have never seen the old movie or even read the book, so I don't know how close to to book this series is. I saw a Disney version with Jackie Chan. I don't really remember too much about the movie and it wasn't that long ago.


apologies to mr Chan but, that movie couldn’t hold a candle to the original


Charade67 said:


> We are hearing rumors of possible snow again on Thursday.


i pretreated the hard surfaces late last afternoon, appears to be approx 3 inches standing.  Nice, light fluffy stuff.  Don’t even think I’ll bother taking out the leaf blower.

did have to have the mr clear off the DTV dish When he got home from work late last night…priorities 


Charade67 said:


> I am going very budget for my next trip. We are staying at All Star Music. I am trying to find out if there is any advantage to doing early online check in.


same here.  Music our fav value as to the pool & overall theming.  I still wouldn’t categorize it as ’cheap’ by any means.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Seen this and giggled a little lol. But it's definitely true. We pull out the big coats.


happy to report my down jacket is still hanging in closet. 


soniam said:


> If you are getting actual N95, check the CDC website to make sure that the manufacturer is authorized and it's a valid part number.


absolutely.  was disappointing to feel compelled to place yet another of the jik sort of order for more this week.  Surprised to see they have a bit of a delay in shipping


Charade67 said:


> I actually watched a few episodes of Duck Tales just to hear him as Scrooge McDuck.


one of my guilty pleasures.  disappointing they cancelled it.


Lynne G said:


> But as little one was with me, after our order placed in our car, she thought we needed more.


more than a few times have done the same there & other places.  Always do at Sams club just have them plop those 36 cans of pop & bags of pet food in the trunk .  I tend to buy them in multiples.  My back thanks me 


schumigirl said:


> Being beside the sea we are usually milder than inland, but not today.....I`m not going out at all.....but it`s so dark with the heavy cloud outside.


by the sea, by the sea, by the beautiful sea…you are truly living the life.

I believe Robbie should be migrating south soon


Charade67 said:


> Unfortunately not, but since we are staying at a value resort the discount wasn't very high. On Wednesday I can make ADRs.


yea!  Turned out only thing available our dates was at sports (my least fav for several reasons), not worth upgrading to premium there to save less than $5 a day.

nothing exciting for other dates I checked, including early July either.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> As much as I loved the little reindeer on a couple of my nails, it's time for just a nice clean french tip nail!


nice!


schumigirl said:


> No,I`m surprised too that they`re stopping some of the testing as they make so much money out of them, but folks are angry and fed up, I do wonder what prompted the decision.


if you could find them, our government was offering online purchase of at home covid tests thru various retailers until earlier this month For $14.

now, they are even scarcer & double the price.  The mr asked that I order a few (thru amazon) to have on hand JIK we or the kids need them.

supposedly, next month they will be ‘free’ online to US citizens.  Not going to hold my breath there.  My youngest DS needed one after exposure to guest over Thanksgiving.  Took me hours to find a rapid testing site appointment near him the first weekend in December.  From what I understand, it’s even more difficult now   No drive up mass testing clinics in our area either.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Friday morning stop in!!!  

Finally it's Friday, and I'm only working half a day then off to head out for a birthday celebration weekend in the city   Bag is packed, just have to toss in my toiletries then we can head out.  It is lightly snowing here again, ,even though it's still way below normal temperatures.  But gauging the way my head feels, we are in for another weather front to start moving in.  Hoping the forecast is right...and I will have warmer weather on my actual birthday.  It's usually -400000000.  The joys of having a January birthday.  

I got to my nail appointment.  Nails are looking nice and polished again.  I also colored the sparkles in my hair last night.  I feel like a new lady today.  I am NOT ready to embrace those pesky sparkles that are in there now.  I would probably look like Frank off of " Shamelss"   



Charade67 said:


> We have light snow falling right now.


I hope you didn't get too much.  Even those little skiffs make driving conditions treacherous.  


Lynne G said:


> I must be odd with the sleep. Since I did that early evening nap, woke up around 2, then 4 am. Though my alarm does not go off until 1/2 after that, I could not get back to sleep. And so, very long hot shower, then placed some clothes in the wash. And like Schumi, having tea this morning.


I was up several times last night as well.  I laid in bed as long as I could - waiting for the Advil to kick in.  It still hasn't...might have to pull out the migraine meds to start to feel human again.  


schumigirl said:


> Ended up getting some filets for tonight, will sear them on the griddle as you`d need to be crazy to go out to the outdoor grill tonight, it`s such a damp cold we have here, not fun. Got some shrimps coated in spices on skewers too so we can call it surf and turf and a lovely bottle of red wine for later.


That sounds delicious!!!  I am starting to really love   a surf and turf meal!  I'll replace the wine with a ceasar - Canadian version of a bloody mary.  I can't drink wine.  The heartburn, headaches and honestly, my whole body aches after drinking it.  It causes too much inflammation in my system.  I would love to drink it, but my body just doesn't like it.  Even the low nitrate ones.  


keishashadow said:


> got the mr hydroponic system. i assume he will dive into setting it up soon. I’m hoping for some lettuce. he has a full set up in basement with grow lights to start all his seedlings for the garden. Once he has everything planted, plan is to use for spices.


I would LOVE LOVE LOVE one of those.  I have zero room in my tiny house for one.  Enjoy it!!!  I have one gf who has one, and she posts all the items she grows in it.  And here in winter when produce is extremely expensive - I would love to be able to cut out at least a little bit of what I purchase.  

Well, I should attack this pile of papers, and get the sorted and spreadsheet completed.  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> decided to take a ‘me’ day yesterday, @ home facial, the foot peel bags (anyone else use them, love!) & mask on hair.  Cracked open some of the new ‘fancy’ tea bags the mr gave me for Christmas. Ahhh
> View attachment 636718
> as i told one of my kids, it’s all smoke & mirrors but, enjoyed the process
> View attachment 636719
> 
> Hmmph, I‘LL have disney know i get lucky quite often
> 
> did hit one powerball number, worth a whopping $4
> 
> wow, that spread quickly
> 
> got the mr hydroponic system.  i assume he will dive into setting it up soon.  I’m hoping for some lettuce.  he has a full set up in basement with grow lights to start all his seedlings for the garden.  Once he has everything planted, plan is to use for spices.
> 
> seriously, talk about a stinky welcome back.
> 
> apologies to mr Chan but, that movie couldn’t hold a candle to the original
> 
> i pretreated the hard surfaces late last afternoon, appears to be approx 3 inches standing.  Nice, light fluffy stuff.  Don’t even think I’ll bother taking out the leaf blower.
> 
> did have to have the mr clear off the DTV dish When he got home from work late last night…priorities
> 
> same here.  Music our fav value as to the pool & overall theming.  I still wouldn’t categorize it as ’cheap’ by any means.
> 
> happy to report my down jacket is still hanging in closet.
> 
> absolutely.  was disappointing to feel compelled to place yet another of the jik sort of order for more this week.  Surprised to see they have a bit of a delay in shipping
> 
> one of my guilty pleasures.  disappointing they cancelled it.
> 
> more than a few times have done the same there & other places.  Always do at Sams club just have them plop those 36 cans of pop & bags of pet food in the trunk .  I tend to buy them in multiples.  My back thanks me
> 
> by the sea, by the sea, by the beautiful sea…you are truly living the life.
> 
> I believe Robbie should be migrating south soon
> 
> yea!  Turned out only thing available our dates was at sports (my least fav for several reasons), not worth upgrading to premium there to save less than $5 a day.
> 
> nothing exciting for other dates I checked, including early July either.
> 
> 
> nice!
> 
> if you could find them, our government was offering online purchase of at home covid tests thru various retailers until earlier this month For $14.
> 
> now, they are even scarcer & double the price.  The mr asked that I order a few (thru amazon) to have on hand JIK we or the kids need them.
> 
> supposedly, next month they will be ‘free’ online to US citizens.  Not going to hold my breath there.  My youngest DS needed one after exposure to guest over Thanksgiving.  Took me hours to find a rapid testing site appointment near him the first weekend in December.  From what I understand, it’s even more difficult now   No drive up mass testing clinics in our area either.



Oh I`ll join you in a tea....love a good one......it`s not Liptons is it 

Your day sounds quite lovely Janet.......and never heard of the foot thingy.....and love the sound of the hydro system.....hope he enjoys that, I`ll bet he will. 

The tests have always been free here.....unless......and here`s the bite, if you want them for travel....then they`ve gotcha! But, should be changing soon. Hope you can get them soon........

yep, love living by the sea........too bloomin cold right now though!!! 

Enjoy the rest of your lovely day.......





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Friday morning stop in!!!
> 
> Finally it's Friday, and I'm only working half a day then off to head out for a birthday celebration weekend in the city   Bag is packed, just have to toss in my toiletries then we can head out.  It is lightly snowing here again, ,even though it's still way below normal temperatures.  But gauging the way my head feels, we are in for another weather front to start moving in.  Hoping the forecast is right...and I will have warmer weather on my actual birthday.  It's usually -400000000.  The joys of having a January birthday.
> 
> I got to my nail appointment.  Nails are looking nice and polished again.  I also colored the sparkles in my hair last night.  I feel like a new lady today.  I am NOT ready to embrace those pesky sparkles that are in there now.  I would probably look like Frank off of " Shamelss"
> 
> 
> I hope you didn't get too much.  Even those little skiffs make driving conditions treacherous.
> 
> I was up several times last night as well.  I laid in bed as long as I could - waiting for the Advil to kick in.  It still hasn't...might have to pull out the migraine meds to start to feel human again.
> 
> That sounds delicious!!!  I am starting to really love   a surf and turf meal!  I'll replace the wine with a ceasar - Canadian version of a bloody mary.  I can't drink wine.  The heartburn, headaches and honestly, my whole body aches after drinking it.  It causes too much inflammation in my system.  I would love to drink it, but my body just doesn't like it.  Even the low nitrate ones.
> 
> I would LOVE LOVE LOVE one of those.  I have zero room in my tiny house for one.  Enjoy it!!!  I have one gf who has one, and she posts all the items she grows in it.  And here in winter when produce is extremely expensive - I would love to be able to cut out at least a little bit of what I purchase.
> 
> Well, I should attack this pile of papers, and get the sorted and spreadsheet completed.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!



Oh how exciting for a lovely birthday weekend....yep, our son is January too.....no outdoor birthday parties as a kid......

I`d miss wine if I couldn`t drink it.....I really would. Never gives me a headache, unless someone gives me a cheap nasty one, usually in a pub, but wines we drink all agree with me, I can imagine though those are nasty side effects.....

Yes, surf and turf is a treat.....wish i`d bought some lobster now........

Have a wonderful weekend pumpkin......


----------



## soniam

@Pumpkin1172 Happy Birthday!!! Have a great weekend.


----------



## macraven

Have a sweet birthday celebration!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I have an update on the crazy family saga.  Yesterday my sister got a call from our cousin. She is angry with us for sending her mother a letter demanding the return of our mother's money.  She did say that my aunt will be sending a cashier's check when she is feeling better. My aunt allegedly had a bad reaction to a flu shot. We still aren't sure exactly how much money will be returned. My aunt and cousin again accused us of not caring about our mother. I guess they think that all we care about is Mom's money, but we just want Mom to have what is rightfully hers. 

My sister also told me that Mom got a letter from a collection agency regarding an unpaid $1500 hospital bill from March. My brother reminded me that when we stayed with Mom for a week last summer she said that she had a bill that was over $1000. She said that my aunt had put the bill in a bag of papers that was  in her closet. I looked in that bag and all over my mom's room and couldn't find the bill. My sister found a past due notice for the bill this afternoon. This is something that my aunt should have taken care of, but obviously didn't. Ugh, I can't wait until this is all resolved. 



schumigirl said:


> Charade........hope you don`t get too much of the cold stuff........


 Not much at all. Just a coating. All of the streets were dry when I went to work this morning. 



keishashadow said:


> decided to take a ‘me’ day yesterday, @ home facial, the foot peel bags (anyone else use them, love!) & mask on hair. Cracked open some of the new ‘fancy’ tea bags the mr gave me for Christmas. Ahhh


 I am not familiar with foot peel bags.  I will research.



keishashadow said:


> apologies to mr Chan but, that movie couldn’t hold a candle to the original


 The movie wasn't very memorable. I like Jackie Chan in his action movies. I wonder why he chose to do this one. 



keishashadow said:


> same here. Music our fav value as to the pool & overall theming. I still wouldn’t categorize it as ’cheap’ by any means.


 This will be our first time at Music. We've stayed at Pop, Movies, and AoA. I chose the preferred room this time. I am tired of being stuck at the back of the resort. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally it's Friday, and I'm only working half a day then off to head out for a birthday celebration weekend in the city


 Happy birthday. I hope it is a super fun one. 

Both my sister and niece have birthdays this month.


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. I have an update on the crazy family saga.  Yesterday my sister got a call from our cousin. She is angry with us for sending her mother a letter demanding the return of our mother's money.  She did say that my aunt will be sending a cashier's check when she is feeling better. My aunt allegedly had a bad reaction to a flu shot. We still aren't sure exactly how much money will be returned. My aunt and cousin again accused us of not caring about our mother. I guess they think that all we care about is Mom's money, but we just want Mom to have what is rightfully hers.
> 
> My sister also told me that Mom got a letter from a collection agency regarding an unpaid $1500 hospital bill from March. My brother reminded me that when we stayed with Mom for a week last summer she said that she had a bill that was over $1000. She said that my aunt had put the bill in a bag of papers that was  in her closet. I looked in that bag and all over my mom's room and couldn't find the bill. My sister found a past due notice for the bill this afternoon. This is something that my aunt should have taken care of, but obviously didn't. Ugh, I can't wait until this is all resolved.
> 
> Not much at all. Just a coating. All of the streets were dry when I went to work this morning.
> 
> I am not familiar with foot peel bags.  I will research.
> 
> The movie wasn't very memorable. I like Jackie Chan in his action movies. I wonder why he chose to do this one.
> 
> This will be our first time at Music. We've stayed at Pop, Movies, and AoA. I chose the preferred room this time. I am tired of being stuck at the back of the resort.
> 
> Happy birthday. I hope it is a super fun one.
> 
> Both my sister and niece have birthdays this month.



Your aunt and cousin are classically deflecting from the real issue, don`t let them as you know you all have your mum`s best interest at heart, and yes, that includes making sure as best you can the money is returned. Sounds like they know they are guilty as sin and doing their best to distract you from the real issue which is them. 

Yes, of course you`ll be glad to see the end of it. And hope your mum is doing better and continues to improve.

In January we have Kyle`s birthday, my sister, sister in law, friends daughter and 2 friends.........plus a token card for an acquaintance......not as busy as September, that`s our very busy month for celebrations. 

Hope your weather continues to be not too bad......





I haven`t slept as long as that for a long time.......heard the howling wind and rain outside this morning around 6ish, got snuggled in to my lovely husband and went back to sleep till around 8am. Best way to start the weekend.......

No plans today....another good way to start the weekend........I just need to pop over to drop one of our friend`s daughters birthday presents, got her some pyjamas she wanted and a Grinch teeshirt from Orlando with some nice smellies in there too. But, apart from that no plans. 

Have a Thai curry simmering away for tonight, usually make it the day before but it`ll be just as nice and then just have the coconut rice to make later. 

Lunch is bacon........yoooohoooooo.... @macraven  ...........will set another place for yoohooo  Got some brioche buns so will have bacon in them.....lush!


























Happy Saturday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Saturday to you Schumi, and yay, bacon.  My DH’s birthday is this month, and I think that’s all I remember.  We’re kinda spread out with birthdays in my extended family and friends. Though August has the most. 

Blustery wind making it feel like 6 degrees. Clear skies, high is right around the freezing point. 18 degrees out right now. I’d say a wee bit cold. And poor older one, is already in work. I can see him taking a nap when he comes home in the mid afternoon. His allergies are keeping his sinuses filled, and we’re using a medical cocktail to hope some of the medicine helps. He’s used different medicines over the years, as not one or couple of, always give him relief. At least his allergies do not stop him from breathing normally, nor gives him a fever, and thankfully, no itchy eyes or hives. He’s had it so long, it also does not thankfully, interfere with his ability to do what he needs and wants to do.

And so, early bird I’m still on the weekend. So made some tea, and only interesting stuff I am watching is the local news. When it gets repetitive, time to find another show to watch. The issue with early morning, and particularly weekend, lots of infomercials.

Our shore is sandy, but snow covered boardwalk. The shore area got the brunt of the snows these last two snow dumps.

And so, with a relaxing day in store, though some grocery shopping should be done.  The fact the little one went to bed close to when older one woke up, I don’t expect her up, or will get her moving by lunchtime.  The idea of grocery shopping near a lunch place she likes, will maybe get her moving when I’m ready to go.  Otherwise, I may just go when they open at 8am, as should not be as busy that time of day.  Then that’s it.  Oh, and with that clear sky being all day, I’ll be rocking those shades as I quickly go from home to car to store and back.  Brrr, chilly feeling Saturday.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all.  

tried a new fried chicken recipe yesterday, Snoop Dog’s of all people. Yum, even using ‘healthy’ boneless, skinless breasts I cut into nugget shapes.  Leftovers, probably will just make up a cheese plate & some fresh cut veggies to nosh on once the games come on late this afternoon.  Tomorrow will be air fried chicken wings   I’ve been accused of enjoying the munchies more than the games at times…guilty as charged 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm only working half a day then off to head out for a birthday celebration weekend in the city





schumigirl said:


> Oh I`ll join you in a tea....love a good one......it`s not Liptons is it


hmmph, Liptons makes the best iced tea  


schumigirl said:


> The tests have always been free here.....unless......and here`s the bite, if you want them for travel....then they`ve gotcha! But, should be changing soon. Hope you can get them soon........


thanks, I’ve a regular order & a S&S on amazon of not the binax brand I wanted. Oh well, beggars can’t be choosers.  Fully expect it will be my adult children who come knocking for them As they have been exposed multiple times by virtue of being around more people.  

To be clear:  The ones you need to physically haul yourself to here are still free & in February the at homes tests will be too.  Have a feeling actually finding them will be the issue.  They’ll have to restrict or people will surely hoard them, possibly resell.  Skeevy stuff


Charade67 said:


> She did say that my aunt will be sending a cashier's check when she is feeling better.


and the cow jumped over the moon


Charade67 said:


> I am not familiar with foot peel bags. I will research.


baby foot the original, rather pricey @ $25 a pair.  I finished off my last one.  Going to try a much more reasonably priced off-brand that is rated well on amazon 


Charade67 said:


> The movie wasn't very memorable. I like Jackie Chan in his action movies. I wonder why he chose to do this one.


lots of $ I’m guessing .  he’s gone quiet on social media since early last year.  Have been a fair share of rumors over the years as to his early demise.


Charade67 said:


> This will be our first time at Music. We've stayed at Pop, Movies, and AoA. I chose the preferred room this time. I am tired of being stuck at the back of the resort.


don’t blame you it is a walk from the lobby & bus stop.  We always drive so not a consideration.  I like being able to park close to the rooms there so the standard are fine for us.  We often tend to wind up assigned in Jazz, not sure if that is an upgrade or not.

Will say tho, one time we were there for just a night before moving over to DVC Room, arrived just as dusk was setting in.   We’re assigned what I believe was furthermost room in the country western section.  

GD clamored to dip in that great main pool. among my fav due to the three caballeros theme, she didn’t have to twist my arm.  When we went back to room it was fully dark.  The noise as we walked along the exterior corridor was quite creepy, sounded like we were in the jungle.  it is located next to what I imagine as a swamp.  foliage seemed as tho you could reach out & touch it.  I’d never have stayed in a ground floor room there for fear what would crawl out lol.  


Lynne G said:


> View attachment 636908


mine is usually ‘smart, fat & at times lazy


Lynne G said:


> Brrr, chilly feeling Saturday.


i hope to hole up for yet another day, just too cold. Glad i provisioned on Wednesday.  Ice storms looming for next weekend.  Note to self to rinse & repeat early enough to beat the milk & French toast crowd Thursday/Friday


----------



## soniam

@Charade67  Keep fighting the good fight for your mom. Why can’t we just all get along Sounds like you will need that vacation for sure.

We still haven’t bothered getting tested. Home test kits are not available at all anywhere here. The pharmacies all show no appointments. The Mobil test sites don’t have appointments until Thursday. There’s a drive up one today, but the line started at 5am. Plus, the only fast results are the antigen, which is pretty unreliable for Omicron. The PCR results are taking 3-4 days to come back. We haven’t been notified of exposure or have fevers. However, the local winter allergies have the same symptoms as Omicron. DS hasn’t exhibited any symptoms, but DH and I have had symptoms off and on for over a week. Not really sure what we can do.

DS went to get a booster last night, since they approved them for under 16 Thursday. They had run out by the time they could get there after school and in traffic. He and DH will try another place today. None of the pharmacies have had any Pfizer appointments available since last week.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Morning all.
> 
> tried a new fried chicken recipe yesterday, Snoop Dog’s of all people. Yum, even using ‘healthy’ boneless, skinless breasts I cut into nugget shapes.  Leftovers, probably will just make up a cheese plate & some fresh cut veggies to nosh on once the games come on late this afternoon.  Tomorrow will be air fried chicken wings   I’ve been accused of enjoying the munchies more than the games at times…guilty as charged
> 
> 
> View attachment 636974
> 
> hmmph, Liptons makes the best iced tea
> 
> thanks, I’ve a regular order & a S&S on amazon of not the binax brand I wanted. Oh well, beggars can’t be choosers.  Fully expect it will be my adult children who come knocking for them As they have been exposed multiple times by virtue of being around more people.
> 
> To be clear:  The ones you need to physically haul yourself to here are still free & in February the at homes tests will be too.  Have a feeling actually finding them will be the issue.  They’ll have to restrict or people will surely hoard them, possibly resell.  Skeevy stuff
> 
> and the cow jumped over the moon
> 
> baby foot the original, rather pricey @ $25 a pair.  I finished off my last one.  Going to try a much more reasonably priced off-brand that is rated well on amazon
> 
> lots of $ I’m guessing .  he’s gone quiet on social media since early last year.  Have been a fair share of rumors over the years as to his early demise.
> 
> don’t blame you it is a walk from the lobby & bus stop.  We always drive so not a consideration.  I like being able to park close to the rooms there so the standard are fine for us.  We often tend to wind up assigned in Jazz, not sure if that is an upgrade or not.
> 
> Will say tho, one time we were there for just a night before moving over to DVC Room, arrived just as dusk was setting in.   We’re assigned what I believe was furthermost room in the country western section.
> 
> GD clamored to dip in that great main pool. among my fav due to the three caballeros theme, she didn’t have to twist my arm.  When we went back to room it was fully dark.  The noise as we walked along the exterior corridor was quite creepy, sounded like we were in the jungle.  it is located next to what I imagine as a swamp.  foliage seemed as tho you could reach out & touch it.  I’d never have stayed in a ground floor room there for fear what would crawl out lol.
> 
> mine is usually ‘smart, fat & at times lazy
> 
> i hope to hole up for yet another day, just too cold. Glad i provisioned on Wednesday.  Ice storms looming for next weekend.  Note to self to rinse & repeat early enough to beat the milk & French toast crowd Thursday/Friday



Smart fat and lazy.........sounds like me.......lol.........although some think I`m not so smart at times........you can fool folks at times!! 

Oh I`ll forgive you for enjoying Liptons.......just because you`re you......lol.......

Yes, as long as the tests work, it`s fine. I keep saying to Kyle to test as he is mixing more than us, but so far all good.  Folks are amazed when I tell them we spent 2 weeks in Orlando being maskless for 99% of the time and survived!!  

I honestly never hear of those foot thingys......will look for them though, sound nice.

Enjoy that food, sounds lovely........you do chicken well!!! 





soniam said:


> @Charade67  Keep fighting the good fight for your mom. Why can’t we just all get along Sounds like you will need that vacation for sure.
> 
> We still haven’t bothered getting tested. Home test kits are not available at all anywhere here. The pharmacies all show no appointments. The Mobil test sites don’t have appointments until Thursday. There’s a drive up one today, but the line started at 5am. Plus, the only fast results are the antigen, which is pretty unreliable for Omicron. The PCR results are taking 3-4 days to come back. We haven’t been notified of exposure or have fevers. However, the local winter allergies have the same symptoms as Omicron. DS hasn’t exhibited any symptoms, but DH and I have had symptoms off and on for over a week. Not really sure what we can do.
> 
> DS went to get a booster last night, since they approved them for under 16 Thursday. They had run out by the time they could get there after school and in traffic. He and DH will try another place today. None of the pharmacies have had any Pfizer appointments available since last week.



Oh I hope your son gets his booster soon.....you`ll feel happier when he gets it. On the positive side, over here Omicron is showing to be much milder that you`ll get over quicker than delta which has disappeared over here now apparently......so much is looking positive. 





Almost 5 o` clock......so having a gin cocktail....well, it is Saturday.......Gin, Prosecco and a christmas syrup that came with the Gin club Christmas delivery.....very nice. 

Curry is still simmering at a very low heat, making some coconut rice to go with it, although there is coconut milk in the curry, it`s not too much though. 

Had the nicest day.....did some trip report, spoke to my cousin on Long Island, one of my closest friends on Facetime and also my mum. Along with doing not very much it`s made for a lovely lazy Saturday......

Hopefully find a good movie to watch tonight on the big screen, will probably end up watching a DVD, maybe the Greatest Showman....haven`t watched that for a while.....we were supposed to be having a game night with another 2 couples, but things got in the way.......I don`t mind being home on a Saturday night.......


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> honestly never hear of those foot thingys......will look for them though, sound nice.


Part of the fun is the feet literally shedding like a lizard. I usually only do a few times each year.  Several people I’ve recommended them to were quite freaked out by the results, even tho they get regular pedicures


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh my feet could probably need that, Keisha.  Have to look it up now.  

Kids wanted bar order.  And so, bar food for us.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Part of the fun is the feet literally shedding like a lizard. I usually only do a few times each year.  Several people I’ve recommended them to were quite freaked out by the results, even tho they get regular pedicures



I think what freaks me out more is the folks that pop their feet in those basins with fish that nibble all the hard skin off you......completely gross!!! I see piranhas coming at them.....

I don`t mind a pedicure.......but I do like the sound of that, will look for them.




Curry was delicious. Hot and spicy as you`d expect, and coconut rice turned out lovely, not too much coconut and just the right amount of spices.

Watched the Greatest Showman with a bottle or two of a beautiful Australian Pinot Noir......silky and smooth but with a punch. 

Not as cold as it has been, but still too bloomin cold for me as we`re still in the minuses with the real feel......but, won`t be long till we head for bed....think I hope to have a sleep in tomorrow again.....why not, seems silly to get up in the middle of darkness for no reason, so will enjoy a Sunday snuggle.

And I know mac will enjoy some more bacon on the go .....breakfast is bacon in brioche buns again.......and watermelon weirdly. Not in the same plate though.

Off to finish last glass of wine.......


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Very productive day today. We finally got our Christmas  decorations put away. We also cleaned out the spare room downstairs. It had become sort of a catch all while we were doing house renovations. 



schumigirl said:


> Your aunt and cousin are classically deflecting from the real issue, don`t let them as you know you all have your mum`s best interest at heart, and yes, that includes making sure as best you can the money is returned. Sounds like they know they are guilty as sin and doing their best to distract you from the real issue which is them.


 I am certain you are correct. When my mom's time comes the funeral will be interesting. We will have family members refusing to speak to each other. 



Lynne G said:


> His allergies are keeping his sinuses filled, and we’re using a medical cocktail to hope some of the medicine helps.


I sympathize. Mine aren't as bad as his, but I can tell something is out there irritating me. I was having difficulty breathing freely  last night and my eyes were watering. 



keishashadow said:


> don’t blame you it is a walk from the lobby & bus stop. We always drive so not a consideration. I like being able to park close to the rooms there so the standard are fine for us. We often tend to wind up assigned in Jazz, not sure if that is an upgrade or not.


 I think Jazz and Calypso are the preferred rooms. B would love the Broadway section, but that is in the back.



soniam said:


> DS went to get a booster last night, since they approved them for under 16 Thursday. They had run out by the time they could get there after school and in traffic. He and DH will try another place today. None of the pharmacies have had any Pfizer appointments available since last week.


 I finally have mine scheduled for Friday. Hoping for no bad side effects. 



keishashadow said:


> Part of the fun is the feet literally shedding like a lizard. I usually only do a few times each year. Several people I’ve recommended them to were quite freaked out by the results, even tho they get regular pedicures


 That might freak me out a little too, but my feet could probably use it. I occasionally use a Ped egg on my feet.



schumigirl said:


> I think what freaks me out more is the folks that pop their feet in those basins with fish that nibble all the hard skin off you......completely gross!!! I see piranhas coming at them.....


 Just...No!


Tomorrow B goes back to the dorm. I can't believe how  quickly the break flew by.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> think what freaks me out more is the folks that pop their feet in those basins with fish that nibble all the hard skin off you......completely gross!!! I see piranhas coming at them.....


If u have seen the old video of Kim  kardashian getting that treatment, it worth hitting up YouTube .  I still howl every time I see it


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I’ll stick with no fish eating my dead skin.  

Ah a Sunday, and thankfully, that wind making it feel cooler than the 30 degrees we are at now. Yeah, a balmy real feel like it’s 24 out. But a dry, cloud covered morning, with cold feeling rain to fill our afternoon. See, thankful that wind blowing is Southern, so a cold feeling rain and not more snow. But since snow does still remain from the 4 inches we got the other day, will be a slushy mess when it mixes with rain. Hence, any errands I want to do will be done in the morning. Not feeling like getting wet. Though hoping it stops, when we drag those trash cans to the curb. Yep, a Sunday of getting trash out the door, and alarm already set. As back to routine start with the weekdays. But as a full back to routine, there’s a holiday Monday next week. Bonus time! Yes, you see, if I take Friday off, then bam! 4 day weekend and two weeks of shorter weekday routine? Oh yeah! Hehe, and not talking about that slide in VB.

Super Serene Sunday homies. Hope this finds you happy, healthy and just enjoying life. Hugs and good thoughts to those that need that friendly concern.

Ooh, such a quiet house. I think 5 am was little one’s bedtime. Like B, little one is back to the university, to start her Senior year. But unlike B, the university is virtual at least for the next month. For those that want to return to class, the university will announce later. Given we are not as eager to dine in places still, even little one is not looking forward to be in classes either, with a hundred others. So last semester about half the students were virtual. Will see when that campus opens is announced this semester. Even with half in class last semester, all were virtual for the three weeks that ended it, including virtual finals too. Those virus numbers are just not good right now. And we will see if the violence will return to the campus, as it did last semester. There is not much right now, to want to see little one attending classes in person this semester. But hope B and little one do well this Spring semester.

Ooh I need more tea.  Highly distracted, may need to put more water in my teapot.  Later homies.  A Sunday is here!  Relax….  And yes:


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Very productive day today. We finally got our Christmas  decorations put away. We also cleaned out the spare room downstairs. It had become sort of a catch all while we were doing house renovations.
> 
> I am certain you are correct. When my mom's time comes the funeral will be interesting. We will have family members refusing to speak to each other.
> 
> I sympathize. Mine aren't as bad as his, but I can tell something is out there irritating me. I was having difficulty breathing freely  last night and my eyes were watering.
> 
> I think Jazz and Calypso are the preferred rooms. B would love the Broadway section, but that is in the back.
> 
> I finally have mine scheduled for Friday. Hoping for no bad side effects.
> 
> That might freak me out a little too, but my feet could probably use it. I occasionally use a Ped egg on my feet.
> 
> Just...No!
> 
> 
> Tomorrow B goes back to the dorm. I can't believe how  quickly the break flew by.



Oh you won`t be the only family that`s happened to......been to several funerals where it was shall we say, interesting......even went to a wedding once where the bride wasn`t speaking to her now mother in law........again, interesting. 

Oh you`ll miss your daughter I`m sure, but she seems very settled where she is which will make you happy. 





keishashadow said:


> If u have seen the old video of Kim  kardashian getting that treatment, it worth hitting up YouTube .  I still howl every time I see it



Usually I avoid them like the plague, but that sounds a hoot, so will Google it later.........




Interesting morning.......well, not really. 

Had a lovely late, cosy sleep this morning again, felt very refreshed when I finally got up. Planned a lazy morning and had settled down for an hour on the internet, but it was such a gorgeous morning we set off for a walk along the beach and it was lovely. Still a bit too cold but we bundled up with layers and sunglasses as the sun is so low right now we really needed them. 

Walked for about an hour and saw a few folks we hadn`t seen since last year when we stopped walking.....think they thought we had disappeared. 

Bacon on brioche buns again for lunch, I have a chicken slow cooking in the Aga for dinner tonight and will make some chicken noodle soup for lunch tomorrow.......

And a lovely Sunday it is for us.........




























Happy Sunday 



​


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> If u have seen the old video of Kim  kardashian getting that treatment, it worth hitting up YouTube .  I still howl every time I see it



Just watched it.......

Yep, not for me at all.......


----------



## keishashadow

Doing my best to stay hole’d up here even tho we may slide into the 40’s weather wise.  It’s all about football today.  Cannot believe we are still theoretically in the hunt, even tho I need a cheat-sheet to keep up

“the Pittsburgh Steelers are still in playoff contention, needing a win against the Baltimore Ravens *BOO-hiss,* the Jacksonville Jaguars to beat the Indianapolis Colts and the Las Vegas Raiders and Los Angeles Chargers to not tie and they will be playoff-bound”.  

DTV gave all customers the sunday ticket thing, wherein u can catch most of the games.  if we could only figure out how to the Picture in Picture thing, we’d be set.



Lynne G said:


> there’s a holiday Monday next week. Bonus time! Yes, you see, if I take Friday off, then bam! 4 day weekend and two weeks of shorter weekday routine? Oh yeah! Hehe, and not talking about that slide in VB.


nice!   We were supposed to head up to Erie to spend the next weekend for one of GD competitions.  pulled plug, just not comfortable with the exposure to so many unmasked people For such a length of time indoors.

had a home gym event this weekend.  Restricted entrance to 1 pp/family, tho no masks? Go figure   Sorry I missed it as…

_Came in first place in every event!_ Highly unusual, have never seen it happen on this level of competition.    At least I was sent videos!



schumigirl said:


> Bacon on brioche buns again for lunch, I have a chicken slow cooking in the Aga for dinner tonight and will make some chicken noodle soup for lunch tomorrow...


yum.  scavenger hunt of ‘fridge produced smoke salmon yesterday that will son be plopped on bagel/cream cheese/capers & red onions.  Still have bloody mix, seems a shame to waste it   .   One DS coming to watch game, will make wings & try not to toss things at the tv.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, boo birds still in hunt and not even fazed by being pounded by those cowboys.  But yeah, would help if some teams lost and some win, as assuming we are the lowest seed, Keisha. Big YAY! For GD’s win at local meet this weekend.  Go girl!  

Eh, thought the rain would hold off. Decided to get coffee for beached whale little one. Ooh, 35 says the thermometer on the car. Raining harder than I expected. Car said icy conditions. Yes there was. Glad that Starbucks is less than 2 miles from us. I’m done driving with that freezing rain. Our kitchen is stocked as did not only a Sam’s run, but a Costco one too, yesterday.

Ooh did I smell bacon? Food in Schumi’s kitchen should be smelling quite good. Nice the weather let you get the beach walk in today. Our weather is fine for a winter liking duck, I think.

And so, older one’s allergies are still persisting. I guess we need to tweak the drugs he is taking.

Ah, if ever a family needs a day to relax, we are certainly thinking today is one of those. Screens on for fun, and thinking brunch will be bacon and eggs, and tater tots from last night. Will also make some chicken soup, as have broth, carrots, celery, box of chicken noodle soup, and not use most of the seasoning pack, and chicken from the order last night, a few wings, and a grilled chicken piece not eaten. Should be more then enough for little one to enjoy. I may take a small bowl of it too. Older one is up, but still not moving little one. Hence our brunch will be close to lunchtime, if not a bit after.

Refreshed the water in the teapot, and more tea for me. Did buy those hot chocolate bombs, that were a few bucks, as the package looked holiday. Don’t care, I’m sure they are still good. May try one later today.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Doing my best to stay hole’d up here even tho we may slide into the 40’s weather wise.  It’s all about football today.  Cannot believe we are still theoretically in the hunt, even tho I need a cheat-sheet to keep up
> 
> “the Pittsburgh Steelers are still in playoff contention, needing a win against the Baltimore Ravens *BOO-hiss,* the Jacksonville Jaguars to beat the Indianapolis Colts and the Las Vegas Raiders and Los Angeles Chargers to not tie and they will be playoff-bound”.
> 
> DTV gave all customers the sunday ticket thing, wherein u can catch most of the games.  if we could only figure out how to the Picture in Picture thing, we’d be set.
> 
> 
> nice!   We were supposed to head up to Erie to spend the next weekend for one of GD competitions.  pulled plug, just not comfortable with the exposure to so many unmasked people For such a length of time indoors.
> 
> had a home gym event this weekend.  Restricted entrance to 1 pp/family, tho no masks? Go figure   Sorry I missed it as…
> 
> _Came in first place in every event!_ Highly unusual, have never seen it happen on this level of competition.    At least I was sent videos!
> 
> 
> yum.  scavenger hunt of ‘fridge produced smoke salmon yesterday that will son be plopped on bagel/cream cheese/capers & red onions.  Still have bloody mix, seems a shame to waste it   .   One DS coming to watch game, will make wings & try not to toss things at the tv.















​Did I get the right ones........lol......I think I did........I`ll be supporting from afar.......I can boooooo and hissss with the best of them........ 

Love smoked salmon!!!! And oh yes, nice day to enjoy that bloody mix...why not!


And forgot to say........Huge Congratulations to your lovely Granddaughter.......that is quite an achievement.....and glad you got to see it on videos.......


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Quiet day today, so nothing much to post about. Dh has spent most of the day watching football. I don’t care much about any of the teams. This years super bowl will be an indifference bowl for me.

B is safely back in the dorm tonight. Classes start tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl

Monday again......

I think our temps are not as bad this week, still frosty for us this morning but after that it`ll be milder....always laugh when they say milder for January, still too darn cold! 

Got a few things to do this morning so will be heading inland a little where it can be like a different world at times. The town we`re going to has it`s own little micro climate, we can have no snow on the coast and they can be a foot deep, and they`re not too far away from us, about 15-20 minutes by car. 

Then not much ahead, this is such a quiet time of the year.....everyone hibernates and some are doing Dry January.......nope, not doing that again.....miserable. February isn`t much better to be honest, but before too long it`ll be starting to get brighter and lighter again and folks will be back to normal. 

Picture of the day is a nod to Shrek that closed yesterday, glad we saw it for the last time in December, will be interesting to see the replacement.

Time for tea, then breakfast later........


























Happy Monday



​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, we are at freezing and icy on this clear sky morning.  Below freezing by two degrees.  A cold front has arrived, and while 38 the high on this mostly sunny day, 21 will be the high, with a full day of sun being the high tomorrow.  And that cold air arrival also includes a good wind, so wind chills making feel like temps making ya that wee bit chillier.  But yay, as 10 day forecast saying we will be in a dry period, with maybe a little snow shower at some point toward the end of the week.  So while the clear skies drop the temp, I’ll take it.  Will be bundled up on my lunchtime walk, though rocking those shades.  Ah yes, the Winter weather report from my part of the world.  

Hope your little town visit was nice, Schumi. Yeah. Our shore area can get the snow more then where I am, West of it. Far enough that if the storm stays more out to sea, the shore gets more wet than we do. But most times, the mountain area not far from me, tends to be the most snowy, though this year, they are making the snow, and hoping that cold air stays around for awhile, which it has not. And most of the snow totals we had from the last two snow dumps, mountain area got no snow, and the shore got the highest totals. So yep, a short drive away, and different weather.

Ah yes, both Mummy and Shrek both closed, with Shrek not to return.  Will be sad for some time. Though looking forward to the updates and refreshing Mummy will get. And yep, let the rumors start as to Shrek’s replacement.  And what part of it will continue to be an HHN house? Same with Fear Factor. Still using the stage area for a HHN show? Rumors saying Potter extension, but could be other.  Rumors for that should continue too.  Yay, I do think nice to see updates and new rides.  

And so, clear sky morning, with clouds trying to block that sun arriving in the afternoon. And inside just warm enough nice feeling, I’m a tea drinking and already back to that routine. Monday. Yeah, a Monday again. Ugh.      And I agree with Shrek:


----------



## schumigirl

Back home again and caught up with a few emails.......  

Not as cold as we thought, but doubt we`ll be walking, so not much at all going on and have a lazy day. Will do a little baking tonight as I have an abundance of flour to use up. 

Hoping macraven is having a lovely day.......and miss seeing Vicki (tink1957) and Lori (J'aime Paris) posting too.......worfiedoodles, Snowpack, Tgrgrl, Elsaspiritanimal and where is Todd.........???

And congrats to Janet......her team won.......woohoooo........

Shrimp cocktail (UK style) sandwiches for lunch today, got some lovely arugula or rocket as we call it and tomatoes too. 

Dinner is sausages, a new range our butcher is doing, pork, honey and leek flavour and doing mashed potatoes, well I rice them.......one of the few potato dishes we eat now and again.

So dull outside......


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Hi Carole and SANS fam! Sorry I've been MIA I have been keeping track of you guys when I can but hard to get in and post! Sounds wonderful to have a lazy day and baking! Make us some scones to go with bacon for breakfast tomorrow maybe? 

Just back from a long snowmobiling weekend - very cold a few nights....low of -12. But we had nice warm gear on and then a nice fire back at the cabin when we returned so it was still fun. Busy week at work ahead after being out Thursday and Friday. Still quite cold - it is 0 degrees but -16 with wind chill - so I'm glad to be staying inside for work! 

Not sure what to make for dinner - don't feel like running to the store so it will likely be something easy like spaghetti. Those pork, honey, and leek sausages sound amazing. I love trying new flavors of sausage - you can do so many things with them. 

My Packers didn't quite pull out the win this weekend, but have the top seed in the playoffs nonetheless. Should be some more good weekends of football ahead of us! Will be good background watching when I finally take down my Christmas decorations next weekend. 

Hope you are all doing well! Trying to figure out when I can get back down to Florida. If this weather keeps up it might need to be sooner rather than later!


----------



## schumigirl

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Hi Carole and SANS fam! Sorry I've been MIA I have been keeping track of you guys when I can but hard to get in and post! Sounds wonderful to have a lazy day and baking! Make us some scones to go with bacon for breakfast tomorrow maybe?
> 
> Just back from a long snowmobiling weekend - very cold a few nights....low of -12. But we had nice warm gear on and then a nice fire back at the cabin when we returned so it was still fun. Busy week at work ahead after being out Thursday and Friday. Still quite cold - it is 0 degrees but -16 with wind chill - so I'm glad to be staying inside for work!
> 
> Not sure what to make for dinner - don't feel like running to the store so it will likely be something easy like spaghetti. Those pork, honey, and leek sausages sound amazing. I love trying new flavors of sausage - you can do so many things with them.
> 
> My Packers didn't quite pull out the win this weekend, but have the top seed in the playoffs nonetheless. Should be some more good weekends of football ahead of us! Will be good background watching when I finally take down my Christmas decorations next weekend.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well! Trying to figure out when I can get back down to Florida. If this weather keeps up it might need to be sooner rather than later!



Oh I`m coming to you for breakfast tomorrow!!! Scones and bacon........yes please!!

Good to see you and glad things are ok and you`re just busy.....mac always worries where everyone is, so it`s good to see you post.

Yep, good butchers sausages are gorgeous and they all do some different varieties, so we`ll be spoiled with all the butchers we frequent. 

Your weather is oh so cold!! I`m quite jealous of your weekend (even with the dreaded cold) that sounds idylic.....and oh yes, hope you get to Florida sooner rather than later......

Really good to see you and please pop in when you can and stay as warm as you can.......


----------



## macraven

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Hi Carole and SANS fam! Sorry I've been MIA I have been keeping track of you guys when I can but hard to get in and post! Sounds wonderful to have a lazy day and baking! Make us some scones to go with bacon for breakfast tomorrow maybe?
> 
> Just back from a long snowmobiling weekend - very cold a few nights....low of -12. But we had nice warm gear on and then a nice fire back at the cabin when we returned so it was still fun. Busy week at work ahead after being out Thursday and Friday. Still quite cold - it is 0 degrees but -16 with wind chill - so I'm glad to be staying inside for work!
> 
> 
> My Packers didn't quite pull out the win this weekend, but have the top seed in the playoffs nonetheless. Should be some more good weekends of football ahead of us! Will be good background watching when I finally take down my Christmas decorations next weekend.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well! Trying to figure out when I can get back down to Florida. If this weather keeps up it might need to be sooner rather than later!



welcome back home!
you have been missed

you win the prize for the coldest weather

(I thought I was the winner but at 47 today
is pretty cold for me)

Hope you can get a trip in for Orlando very soon


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> welcome back home!
> you have been missed
> 
> you win the prize for the coldest weather
> 
> (I thought I was the winner but at 47 today
> is pretty cold for me)
> 
> Hope you can get a trip in for Orlando very soon



You can always win for the warmest weather though......colour me green.....lol......think we were about the same temps for today as you. Not the best is it......




Enjoyed dinner tonight, those sausages were delicious and so meaty. I was worried they had changed the texture with all the new processes, but still as good. 

One of friends popped round after his work for a coffee, so chatted to him for a while, one of the nicest guys in the world and before we knew it a couple of hours had passed. 

Tonight we`re living in the kitchen....I have a sticky ginger cake and a madeira cake in it baking, madeira is a little like pound cake and a family favourite recipe. The smell is adorable and Tom is watching tv through here too......doesn`t look like something I`d watch from over here. I`ll stay this side.........

Hoping it`s a bit warmer tomorrow too......it`s supposed to be. 

Kettle will be on soon when the madeira cake is ready.


----------



## keishashadow

Busy day here, fruitlessly tried to help somebody navigate our state’s insurance site.  wasn’t expecting it to be continued tomorrow too  So convoluted, no wonder people give up on it.

.  





schumigirl said:


> Did I get the right ones........lol......I think I did........I`ll be supporting from afar.......I can boooooo and hissss with the best of them........


it worked  thank you


Charade67 said:


> B is safely back in the dorm tonight. Classes start tomorrow


good luck to her.  Pitt has all on campus sheltering in place for the first two weeks


schumigirl said:


> The town we`re going to has it`s own little micro climate, we can have no snow on the coast and they can be a foot deep, and they`re not too far away from us, about 15-20 minutes by car.


that’s always so interesting to hear.  Are they on top of mt or in a river valley?  We always get at least an extra inch or two of snow more than areas less than a miles away due to that.


Lynne G said:


> Yay, I do think nice to see updates and new rides


or they follow current norms of closing it and let the building sit for ages empty while blaming it on covid 


schumigirl said:


> And congrats to Janet......her team won.......woohoooo........


indeedy, although was surely holding our collective breaths when the last game was tied in OT.  Phew

we were hoping to pick up Pickens from Pitt as a QB, no chance now as our draft slot will drop via being in playoffs.  Smart money probably would’ve been to not work quite as hard yesterday lol. 

Barring the entire Kansas City team getting sick or abducted by aliens, fully expect another thrashing From them. 


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> My Packers didn't quite pull out the win this weekend, but have the top seed in the playoffs nonetheless. Should be some more good weekends of football ahead of us! Will be good background watching when I finally take down my Christmas decorations next weekend.


If they “any team” plays, we will watch, got it bad lol


schumigirl said:


> Yep, good butchers sausages are gorgeous and they all do some different varieties, so we`ll be spoiled with all the butchers we frequent.


i’ve helped my “out” laws make links in the past.  interesting process as to cuts of meat & seasonings for both sweet & hot pork sausage.  unfortunately, was always outvoted on leaving fennel out. 


macraven said:


> I thought I was the winner but at 47 today
> is pretty cold for me)


that’s shorts weather here. it’s in the teens now


----------



## Lynne G

Arctic air has arrived.  Lucky us!

And yeah Keisha, how’s we getting TB in the first payoff game. I’m holding my breath. Boo birds got stomped by NY, then later, stomped NY. So which team will be paying Brady? I may watch some, as sure my older one will be watching many of the games. Caught him watching football talk on his phone as I walked by.

Breakfast for dinner. Yum! Cut the leftover steak into cubes and some in thinner slices, sliced taters thin, so would cook fast, with scrambled eggs and the rest of a cheddar cheese mix bag. Little one had to take the steak slices and her share of the potatoes, as mixed the eggs in with the steak and taters that remained. Put cheese on as I turned off the heat. Love my deep sided, large fry pan.

And now teapot the only thing on the stove.  Ah yes, a cup of tea in the evening after dinner.  And it’s a Monday night. But not Monday night football. More like what rerun do I want to watch.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> how’s we getting TB in the first payoff game.


That’s a rough road.  I can’t wait to see the final point spreads for many of the games


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Another not so interesting day here.

DH started going back to his martial arts class tonight, so I got a couple of hours alone with the TV. I made a big mug of hot chocolate and watched some reruns of Castle. On one of the episodes I watched tonight the murderer was Megan Markle.

Dh is now watching field goal practice. Otherwise known as the college national championship game.



schumigirl said:


> Picture of the day is a nod to Shrek that closed yesterday, glad we saw it for the last time in December, will be interesting to see the replacement.


 I should have ridden Shrek when I was there in October, but didn't.



Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, both Mummy and Shrek both closed, with Shrek not to return. Will be sad for some time. Though looking forward to the updates and refreshing Mummy will get. And yep, let the rumors start as to Shrek’s replacement.


I finally rode Mummy for the first time when I was there in October. I think it should be back when I return.



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Hi Carole and SANS fam! Sorry I've been MIA I have been keeping track of you guys when I can but hard to get in and post!


Hi Elsa. Good to see you again.



keishashadow said:


> Busy day here, fruitlessly tried to help somebody navigate our state’s insurance site. wasn’t expecting it to be co


I don't know what happened to the rest of the quote, but I am too lazy to go back and correct it.  You said a bad word - insurance. I have to call and fight with Anthem again tomorrow. 

The second half of the game is starting. This. is one of the times I wish we had a second TV.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Busy day here, fruitlessly tried to help somebody navigate our state’s insurance site.  wasn’t expecting it to be continued tomorrow too  So convoluted, no wonder people give up on it.
> 
> .
> it worked  thank you
> 
> good luck to her.  Pitt has all on campus sheltering in place for the first two weeks
> 
> that’s always so interesting to hear.  Are they on top of mt or in a river valley?  We always get at least an extra inch or two of snow more than areas less than a miles away due to that.
> 
> or they follow current norms of closing it and let the building sit for ages empty while blaming it on covid
> 
> indeedy, although was surely holding our collective breaths when the last game was tied in OT.  Phew
> 
> we were hoping to pick up Pickens from Pitt as a QB, no chance now as our draft slot will drop via being in playoffs.  Smart money probably would’ve been to not work quite as hard yesterday lol.
> 
> Barring the entire Kansas City team getting sick or abducted by aliens, fully expect another thrashing From them.
> 
> If they “any team” plays, we will watch, got it bad lol
> 
> i’ve helped my “out” laws make links in the past.  interesting process as to cuts of meat & seasonings for both sweet & hot pork sausage.  unfortunately, was always outvoted on leaving fennel out.
> 
> that’s shorts weather here. it’s in the teens now




It`s funny you said links....in Scotland growing up we called any kind of sausages, links, but in England they are always sausages. Beef links are very Scottish, not as obvious in England although some butchers will do them, ours does, but not as nice as ones from home. Then of course there`s the German style which is entirely different in texture and tastes too, lots of boar there.

Not a fan of fennel either, but it does work in many dishes.

It`s a weird one as they are higher than us, but they live in a big dip, so snow just seems to accumulate there. The difference is quite startling at times.

You`re a good woman helping out with that minefield! I`m sure it`s very much appreciated.

You know me......I know nothing about football (of any kind) but one of my male friends who is an American Football fan is highly amused I`m showing any interest in it at all......lol.......

Hope today goes well.






Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Another not so interesting day here.
> 
> DH started going back to his martial arts class tonight, so I got a couple of hours alone with the TV. I made a big mug of hot chocolate and watched some reruns of Castle. On one of the episodes I watched tonight the murderer was Megan Markle.
> 
> Dh is now watching field goal practice. Otherwise known as the college national championship game.
> 
> I should have ridden Shrek when I was there in October, but didn't.
> 
> 
> I finally rode Mummy for the first time when I was there in October. I think it should be back when I return.
> 
> 
> Hi Elsa. Good to see you again.
> 
> 
> I don't know what happened to the rest of the quote, but I am too lazy to go back and correct it.  You said a bad word - insurance. I have to call and fight with Anthem again tomorrow.
> 
> The second half of the game is starting. This. is one of the times I wish we had a second TV.



Shrek was ok, won`t necessarily miss it now it`s gone, but I`m glad we went on it one last time this past trip. Yes Mummy should be open again late summer.

Oh you should have another tv! I`m glad in this house we are not sports fans, but the one sport we do like, we all enjoy.....but we do have a lot of tv`s.....for me as I don`t watch a lot of tv it`s hard to comprehend, but I admit to having one in the kitchen which is larger than I`d like, but we do seem to have that one on when we are both in the kitchen as Tom watches it while I cook/bake/sit at the table on internet........but far too many tv`s in this house. Some are in the guest bedrooms though.






Much milder today, so I think we may try to walk this morning and get back into that routine, but it`s still only barely mid January, our worst weather is usually February, although we do still have that cooler wind chill coming off the sea from the North/East which isn`t fun.

After our walk, we need to go get some fresh produce as we`ve run out of veg, unheard of, but we`ll get that today and some other bits and bobs.

Making a chicken and leek pie for dinner tonight, can`t decide whether to make my own shortcrust pastry or buy some puff pastry. That`s my only decision today and what we`ll have for lunch!

I have some muffins in the oven right now, mixed up a batch as I`m still trying to get through the excess of flour I have for some reason......so cherry and vanilla muffins along with some fruit for breakfast......although I am thinking of Elsa enjoying scones and bacon!!!





























Have a lovely Tuesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a Tuesday is here.  And yep,


Hehe.  But yep, the day Mac may want to enjoy a Taco Bell dinner.  See they are bring back items, adding items. Eh, doubt we will unless all get in the car.  And closest one is not that close.

Weather. Winter. Yes, cold air is here. 16 out, and the high is 23. Yes, you read that right. And still a wind chill that makes you feel even color. Saying single digit wind chill temps this early morning. I’m not that far North in the NE. But as we regularly see cold weather, we have heaters in the house. That or a big fireplace.

Yay, Elsa post.  Glad to hear you are busy, and hope that means you are enjoying life.  Hope you do pop in every so often. 

Ah, insurance issues. No comment Keisha. I hope resolved soon.

Not much intesting for us, though I bet Schumi’s kitchen smells sweetly good.  Those muffins, with my tea, would be perfect.  I like that flavor, but not as common here. Or at least where I buy or bake muffins. 

Tea yep, even in that just perfectly warm home.  And we are a multiple tv home too.  See particularly the men, have on nothing I’m at all interested in.  This way, all get to watch what they want.  None in my kitchen though,  you can see the tv in our family room from there.

Totally Terrific Taco Tuesday.  And a good morning from this windy cold. and a very sunny day, homie.


----------



## schumigirl

Had to edit my post this morning........had a Wednesday meme on there instead of Tuesday.......  I was convinced it was Wednesday!!

The joys of being retired ....every day blends into another, but in the best way!!!

Do plan to make shortcrust pastry after all as still have flour, so once I`ve made pastry, will blind bake the base, add filling then top it and bake it.......and a beautiful chicken pie will be ready. 

Quick day passed here......we did go out a walk, only did 3 miles as I have new orthotics in, so have to build up using them daily as they are massively different from the older ones. Felt ok actually. And incredibly mild out there this morning, still under 50F but felt much milder.

Then got a surprise delivery of wine......lol.....well it was a surprise to me......but nice to keep our stock topped up


----------



## macraven

I thought everyone had a tv in their kitchen ..
We have ours on when we eat…


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I thought everyone had a tv in their kitchen ..
> We have ours on when we eat…



Apparently not mac.....a lot of my friends don`t, or they have a smaller sized one on a worktop. 

Ours in the kitchen is mahoosive......far too big, but the room can take it I guess. I prefer listening to music myself.......and do if I`m in there on my own and Tom is watching sci fi or noisy superhero type films.....

My mum would never allow a tv in the kitchen.


----------



## soniam

Our kitchen and living room are one great big open area. So, it's very easy to see the TV while working in the kitchen.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> Our kitchen and living room are one great big open area. So, it's very easy to see the TV while working in the kitchen.



We used to have that in another house......but we do have a lounging area in this kitchen we built on a while back with comfy sofas and that`s where the tv is seen from. I can`t actually see it from where the table is as the room is an odd shape, supposed to be L-shaped but has an extra bit....odd room to some, but we love it.

I do think we have far too many tv`s in this house.......but Tom does watch some more tv than I do.


----------



## Charade67

We only have one Television.


----------



## macraven

We have tv’s in the bedroom, living room and kitchen 
None in the bathroom


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> We have tv’s in the bedroom, living room and kitchen
> None in the bathroom



I did put my foot down when we were redoing our master bathroom.......Tom remembered the tv in the mirror of the bathroom of the Presidential Suite and thought that would be a very good idea......er, no.....






Feel like an early night tonight, but the stargazers are out taking images, so will hear them come in usually even when they do their best to be quiet. 

But, my goodness, one of those nights my eyes are going together.

And I`ve been telling everyone tomorrow is Thursday.......can`t quite get to grips with this week........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> You know me......I know nothing about football (of any kind) but one of my male friends who is an American Football fan is highly amused I`m showing any interest in it at all......lol.......


hehe
we could talk about how GA bulldog pulled off a huge upset last night for the national championship.  Stunning Alabama, a powerhouse…hasn’t happened since I believe 1980.  Toss in that the winning coach was an assistant for the other.  I could go on 


schumigirl said:


> so cherry and vanilla muffins along with some fruit for breakfast......although I am thinking of Elsa enjoying scones and bacon!!!


yummo i was happy with my strawberry oatmeal, now I feel downright cheated.   Having that killer left over cheese soup today.  Made a beef roast for the mr to pick at today & tomorrow.  Turkey soup for youngest down with a bit of a bug.  So nice to find broth & some leftover turkey in the freezer to help speed that along This am.


Lynne G said:


> Ah, insurance issues. No comment Keisha. I hope resolved soon


i think? Lol.  Won’t know for sure until next week or earlier once an approval has been issued.  No idea it was a such a mess for many.


schumigirl said:


> we did go out a walk, only did 3 miles as I have new orthotics in, so have to build up using them daily as they are massively different from the older ones. Felt ok actually. And incredibly mild out there this morning, still under 50F but felt much milder.


three miles nothing to sneeze at IMO!   it was two degrees when i woke up today.  Wah. Much warmer now, 22 woooooo; a heat wave.


macraven said:


> I thought everyone had a tv in their kitchen ..
> We have ours on when we eat…


i like to listen to music in the kitchen.  We eat in the DR or LR


macraven said:


> We have tv’s in the bedroom, living room and kitchen
> None in the bathroom


LR, two of the BRs, Den & Game Room here.  Really only use LR & one BR Sets daily.  Mr has a computer monitor that is a tv in disguise in his man cave.  Don’t think he uses it for that tho, have to mirror a phone’s access for content, far too much trouble


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> hehe
> we could talk about how GA bulldog pulled off a huge upset last night for the national championship.  Stunning Alabama, a powerhouse…hasn’t happened since I believe 1980.  Toss in that the winning coach was an assistant for the other.  I could go on
> 
> yummo i was happy with my strawberry oatmeal, now I feel downright cheated.   Having that killer left over cheese soup today.  Made a beef roast for the mr to pick at today & tomorrow.  Turkey soup for youngest down with a bit of a bug.  So nice to find broth & some leftover turkey in the freezer to help speed that along This am.
> 
> i think? Lol.  Won’t know for sure until next week or earlier once an approval has been issued.  No idea it was a such a mess for many.
> 
> three miles nothing to sneeze at IMO!   it was two degrees when i woke up today.  Wah. Much warmer now, 22 woooooo; a heat wave.
> 
> i like to listen to music in the kitchen.  We eat in the DR or LR
> 
> LR, two of the BRs, Den & Game Room here.  Really only use LR & one BR Sets daily.  Mr has a computer monitor that is a tv in disguise in his man cave.  Don’t think he uses it for that tho, have to mirror a phone’s access for content, far too much trouble



Hope your boy feels better soon .....your soup will do the trick! I still have some of the broth I made last weekend in the freezer, will make up some more chicken soup this weekend, you can really taste the difference when it`s taken time to make.

That is cold......love the sound of your heatwave........lol.....we`ll have 48f tomorrow morning, that will feel tropical, so will get back out walking again as there`s no wind, plan to do more than 3 miles though, although yes, good enough for a second walk this year. 

We vary between the dining room and kitchen for eating.....breakfast tends to be the kitchen always unless we`re having folks over for brunch, which isn`t an every week event. 

Muffins were delicious I have to say....and I think calorie free.....  Betcha that beef is delicious!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Tuesday afternoon stop in!

I blinked and the weekend was finished and Monday rolled in, and I was busy with - well, I really can't remember, but I was busy all day lol

Weekend was great.  As great as it could be- given my surprise was a weekend with my mom and sisters - who didn't make it as their flight was cancelled due to flight crews coming down with covid   Go figure!!!  Oh well, it was as good as it could have been given to circumstances beyond anyone's control.  We are planning a different weekend when we can all do it again in March. 

We did a paint night on Friday night.  Saturday was shopping followed by an amazing supper at a local fancy shmancy place.  It's kind of like "The Grizwalds" go to a fancy restaurant lol.  It was great.  Dh's brother and his family were in the city for our neice's ringette again.  So they joined us for supper.  Then home early on Sunday as it was snowing.blowing.  So it was a nail biting, griping the dashboard/seat drive home.  I was the extra eyes to watch out for vehicles and wildlife.  

But we made it home!!!! 

Shopping was a beautiful necklace with pendant for my birthday present.  With my birthday being after xmas, ( and ds's is next week, other ds is in February etc etc etc) and having many other birthdays in Jan/Feb and tired from spending money at xmas, I usually don't get much.  But dh has spoiled me this year.  I also received a bouquet of roses today as well.  Dinner out tonight at our favorite local steak house = The 50th birthday polooza will end in the morning!!!!

At least we are coming out of our cold snap.  We are at more tolerable around 32F weather.  Honestly, I feel like breaking out the flip flops it feels soo much warmer than what we had.  At least we will be warmer for the next 2 weeks according to the forecast.  But that could change at a moments notice. 



Charade67 said:


> B is safely back in the dorm tonight. Classes start tomorrow.


I hope the return to classes and dorms goes well.  It is a hard balance of finding some normalcy again and staying safe. 


schumigirl said:


> hen not much ahead, this is such a quiet time of the year.....everyone hibernates and some are doing Dry January.......nope, not doing that again.....miserable. February isn`t much better to be honest, but before too long it`ll be starting to get brighter and lighter again and folks will be back to normal.


I was just talking to dh about that last night.  We can notice that when we leave work now, it's not nearly soooo dark.  I love it when mid Feb hits and we really start to notice the increase of daylight. 


schumigirl said:


> Got a few things to do this morning so will be heading inland a little where it can be like a different world at times. The town we`re going to has it`s own little micro climate, we can have no snow on the coast and they can be a foot deep, and they`re not too far away from us, about 15-20 minutes by car.


I can relate.  We are in the foothills of the Rockie Mountains.  We seem to have our own little climate world.  If we drive a half hour out of the city, the weather changes - Go figure!!!!


Elsaspiritanimal said:


> ust back from a long snowmobiling weekend - very cold a few nights....low of -12. But we had nice warm gear on and then a nice fire back at the cabin when we returned so it was still fun. Busy week at work ahead after being out Thursday and Friday. Still quite cold - it is 0 degrees but -16 with wind chill - so I'm glad to be staying inside for work!


That sounds like fun.  As much as I hate the cold. I don't mind riding around on groomed trails.  I know dh thinks they are boring.  But then again, he and ds ride in the Mountains.  I sit on pins and needles until I get the text from his satellite phone that they are back at camp.  I hate that they do that.  Every year there are a few deaths from avalaches.  Sigh...I hate that they love it so much.  It scares the ever living cr@p out of me. 

Well, I should go catch up on @schumigirl 's trip report.  That was my plan to do on our road trip, but with the weather as it was, that was not happening.

Have a great day everyone!!!  Stay safe!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Aw,  Pumpkin, sounds like a great birthday weekend, beautiful flowers and beautiful necklace. Sad flight was cancelled, but I think that’s going to happen more frequently for awhile.  Yeah, after that so busy and nice weekend, I can see why Monday just passed ya by, and already Tuesday.  

I’m not complaining. Shorter weeks for me. Yay! And even though Schumi thought it was a Wednesday, that camel said he’s been vacationing, but won’t miss his day reminder. So I’m glad the week is just sailing by quickly.

Ah if ever a meal of easy, and on our coldest day in some time, pasta it is. I rarely own make it, but we found a bag of frozen cheese ravioli in the freezer, that we all enjoy. Plus, since frozen fresh, a 5 minute heat up in a boiling pot of water. Zap red gravy I made the other day, shredded parmigiana, and yay, a warm dinner was had. Good things come from the depths of the feeezer, Keisha. LoL Sending get well wishes to your youngest. Mom’s soup should do wonders.

Ooh teapot ready. Like that our stove boils water pretty quickly. So, yay tea for me. You’d think that coldest night would have me baking. Nope. We actually don’t have any flour. I toss what I don’t use after our baking weekend. And just bake from a box or from premade dough. Have not thought about baking sweet lately. Most nights, we don’t have dessert. I think we still have some chocolate around, and darn family finished my tandycakes without telling me, and left the empty box. Darn, would have been a nice sweet with my tea. Sigh. Not feeling chocolate either. And so, will be sipping my tea, and seeing what to view on this cold night. Tired of watching the news, as not much new news different from the early morning news I always listen to in the wee hour I get up, and that news channel gives the news in repeated about 20 minute segments, with traffic on the two’s. Hehe, whenever I’m rocking to the music in my car, I turn to that news channel right around a two time, to hear what the traffic report is. Then may change my plans or know why the traffic is so heavy, before going back to music a few minutes later. So still that time of year, many repeats are shown, including those as early as 2015. Eh, sometimes even if I remember the show, I still may keep it on. 

But it is getting longer sunlight days.  Sunset is now very close to 5 pm. Not that long ago, we were seeing sunset around 4:30pm.  And like Schumi, a gorgeous clear night.  And yes, it’s 16 degrees out.  Saw the sky for a few minutes on our front stoop, then back inside to warm up.  But nice to see the stars and other in the sky.  Yep, some very high and not so high, planes.  But where I am, there’s a lot of other light to make it not as dark as it could be. But still dark out.  Already.  

And so, it’s a evening time for me too, thus wishing all a very quiet night and a good nights sleep. That good night sleep wish includes my DH. He was quite the restless sleeper last night. I may have taken a little nap after work. Most of the time I can go back to sleep quick after he wakes me up, but last night took me awhile to. Sigh. But I’ve been with him more then half my life, including being married 30 years next month. If ever time flies, I can’t believe how long it’s been, 30 years in the blink of the eye.

Good night homies.


----------



## keishashadow

Shout out to Tink!  I see she’s been bopping in with likes. Hope all is wel in your world.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> As great as it could be- given my surprise was a weekend with my mom and sisters - who didn't make it as their flight was cancelled due to flight crews coming down with covid  Go figure!!! Oh well, it was as good as it could have been given to circumstances beyond anyone's control. We are planning a different weekend when we can all do it again in March.


oh dear, not the best start, keep up that positive attitude!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's kind of like "The Grizwalds" go to a fancy restaurant lol. It was great.


nwahahaha I’ve been out with family/friends and said a silent prayer beforehand they behave.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> But dh has spoiled me this year. I also received a bouquet of roses today as well. Dinner out tonight at our favorite local steak house = The 50th birthday polooza will end in the morning!!!!


aw that is so sweet, you have a real keeper there!


Lynne G said:


> Good things come from the depths of the feeezer, Keisha. LoL Sending get well wishes to your youngest. Mom’s soup should do wonders.


with the supply issues, it’s like finding gold in there lately


Lynne G said:


> Like that our stove boils water pretty quickly


i have one burner on stove that is amped Up.  Looks like the others but, a really high heat.  Beyond me why they just didn’t make them all that way lol. 


Lynne G said:


> I can’t believe how long it’s been, 30 years in the blink of the eye.


that’s when you know you’ve made a good marriage.  sympathies as to the tossing & turning.  when i do finally fall into a deep sleep, find I wake up in exactly the same position.  Sleep like the dead as my mom would put it lol


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Another fairly quiet day today. The only "excitement" is we have a new house problem. The tree in our backyard and the shrubs in the front have both been damaged by the recent snow. I am now getting quotes to have the tree pruned and possibly replacing the shrubs in the front.  The arborist I spoke to today said that the shrubs are difficult to prune and the 2 I have are really too large for the space they are in. I am going to see what the other professionals say before I make a decision. 




schumigirl said:


> Oh you should have another tv!


 We are good with just the one. Only once in awhile dh and I want to watch different things at the same time. 



Lynne G said:


> Weather. Winter. Yes, cold air is here.


 We may be getting more snow this weekend.  Right now the forecast is saying 3-5 inches on Sunday.  Sunday sounds like a day for chili. 



macraven said:


> We have tv’s in the bedroom, living room and kitchen
> None in the bathroom


 I can't imagine having one in the bathroom unless someone wants to watch TV while talking a long soak in the tub.



keishashadow said:


> we could talk about how GA bulldog pulled off a huge upset last night for the national championship. Stunning Alabama, a powerhouse…hasn’t happened since I believe 1980. Toss in that the winning coach was an assistant for the other.


 Would you believe I fell asleep before the game was over?  I briefly attended Georgia Tech, so I didn't want UGA to win, but don't care anything about Alabama either.  Oh well, several of my friends are happy. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Shopping was a beautiful necklace with pendant for my birthday present. With my birthday being after xmas, ( and ds's is next week, other ds is in February etc etc etc) and having many other birthdays in Jan/Feb and tired from spending money at xmas, I usually don't get much. But dh has spoiled me this year. I also received a bouquet of roses today as well. Dinner out tonight at our favorite local steak house = The 50th birthday polooza will end in the morning!!!!


Sounds like you had a really awesome 50th. Those roses are beautiful. 

I am going to try to get to sleep a little early tonight. I have to get up early in the morning. It's ADR day.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Tuesday afternoon stop in!
> 
> I blinked and the weekend was finished and Monday rolled in, and I was busy with - well, I really can't remember, but I was busy all day lol
> 
> Weekend was great.  As great as it could be- given my surprise was a weekend with my mom and sisters - who didn't make it as their flight was cancelled due to flight crews coming down with covid   Go figure!!!  Oh well, it was as good as it could have been given to circumstances beyond anyone's control.  We are planning a different weekend when we can all do it again in March.
> 
> We did a paint night on Friday night.  Saturday was shopping followed by an amazing supper at a local fancy shmancy place.  It's kind of like "The Grizwalds" go to a fancy restaurant lol.  It was great.  Dh's brother and his family were in the city for our neice's ringette again.  So they joined us for supper.  Then home early on Sunday as it was snowing.blowing.  So it was a nail biting, griping the dashboard/seat drive home.  I was the extra eyes to watch out for vehicles and wildlife.
> 
> But we made it home!!!!
> 
> Shopping was a beautiful necklace with pendant for my birthday present.  With my birthday being after xmas, ( and ds's is next week, other ds is in February etc etc etc) and having many other birthdays in Jan/Feb and tired from spending money at xmas, I usually don't get much.  But dh has spoiled me this year.  I also received a bouquet of roses today as well.  Dinner out tonight at our favorite local steak house = The 50th birthday polooza will end in the morning!!!!
> 
> At least we are coming out of our cold snap.  We are at more tolerable around 32F weather.  Honestly, I feel like breaking out the flip flops it feels soo much warmer than what we had.  At least we will be warmer for the next 2 weeks according to the forecast.  But that could change at a moments notice.
> 
> 
> I hope the return to classes and dorms goes well.  It is a hard balance of finding some normalcy again and staying safe.
> 
> I was just talking to dh about that last night.  We can notice that when we leave work now, it's not nearly soooo dark.  I love it when mid Feb hits and we really start to notice the increase of daylight.
> 
> I can relate.  We are in the foothills of the Rockie Mountains.  We seem to have our own little climate world.  If we drive a half hour out of the city, the weather changes - Go figure!!!!
> 
> That sounds like fun.  As much as I hate the cold. I don't mind riding around on groomed trails.  I know dh thinks they are boring.  But then again, he and ds ride in the Mountains.  I sit on pins and needles until I get the text from his satellite phone that they are back at camp.  I hate that they do that.  Every year there are a few deaths from avalaches.  Sigh...I hate that they love it so much.  It scares the ever living cr@p out of me.
> 
> Well, I should go catch up on @schumigirl 's trip report.  That was my plan to do on our road trip, but with the weather as it was, that was not happening.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!  Stay safe!!!!
> View attachment 638070




Sounds like a lovely weekend pumpkin, but it`s a shame your mum and sisters couldn`t make it.......and you have another weekend ahead in March which will be lovely. I`m laughing at your Griswolds description......lol......

Glad your weather is on the up, although still sounds so cold! Yes, it`s not too long till we start to see those slight changes ahead in the mornings too.

Flowers are beautiful, it`s so lovely to be spoiled like that and you deserve it, especially as it was your 50th.......glad you got back home safely with no incidents.





keishashadow said:


> Shout out to Tink!  I see she’s been bopping in with likes. Hope all is wel in your world.
> 
> 
> oh dear, not the best start, keep up that positive attitude!
> 
> nwahahaha I’ve been out with family/friends and said a silent prayer beforehand they behave.
> 
> aw that is so sweet, you have a real keeper there!
> 
> with the supply issues, it’s like finding gold in there lately
> 
> i have one burner on stove that is amped Up.  Looks like the others but, a really high heat.  Beyond me why they just didn’t make them all that way lol.
> 
> that’s when you know you’ve made a good marriage.  sympathies as to the tossing & turning.  when i do finally fall into a deep sleep, find I wake up in exactly the same position.  Sleep like the dead as my mom would put it lol




Yes, I see tink has been popping in......... 

Oh I can do that too.....wake up in the same position I fell asleep in......Tom very rarely disturbs me.......last night I was shattered, but did hear Kyle come in ever so briefly. Straight back to sleep.






Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Another fairly quiet day today. The only "excitement" is we have a new house problem. The tree in our backyard and the shrubs in the front have both been damaged by the recent snow. I am now getting quotes to have the tree pruned and possibly replacing the shrubs in the front.  The arborist I spoke to today said that the shrubs are difficult to prune and the 2 I have are really too large for the space they are in. I am going to see what the other professionals say before I make a decision.
> 
> 
> We are good with just the one. Only once in awhile dh and I want to watch different things at the same time.
> 
> We may be getting more snow this weekend.  Right now the forecast is saying 3-5 inches on Sunday.  Sunday sounds like a day for chili.
> 
> I can't imagine having one in the bathroom unless someone wants to watch TV while talking a long soak in the tub.
> 
> Would you believe I fell asleep before the game was over?  I briefly attended Georgia Tech, so I didn't want UGA to win, but don't care anything about Alabama either.  Oh well, several of my friends are happy.
> 
> 
> Sounds like you had a really awesome 50th. Those roses are beautiful.
> 
> I am going to try to get to sleep a little early tonight. I have to get up early in the morning. It's ADR day.



Ah I thought the way you were speaking you were complaining about only having one tv.......

Yes, get the professionals in, they tend to know best. We have a local firm or arborists who do a very good job, we trust them so don`t need the faff of getting other quotes, but hope you get a firm that`s decent. 

Good luck with your ADR`s. 





Yep, slept like the preverbial rock last night and woke to a not as cold morning again. At 6am we have 44f, but will only go as high as 46, but for this time of year it`s almost tropical. 

So, plan to walk properly this morning, back to 6 miles as it is going to be mild with no breeze which will be ideal for walking. The shorefront was busier than expected yesterday for the time of year, but not surprising as the sun was shining. 

Another quiet day ahead.......I can`t wait till January and February are over and we all start to meet up more often. Some folks want the book group to start up this month, but think I`ll leave it till March as not many want to be leaving their homes in these dark and dreary nights, although we could stick to days for now as we had been doing. We`ll see. 

No ideas for dinner yet, will decide later......might be fish.

Time for tea.......and it is definitely Wednesday today I`m assured.




























Happy Wednesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, posing for the camera, camel.  Yeah, almost jealous, as I’m sure it may be much warmer, so it looks like vacation has been good.  And yay, just in time to never miss that wonderful Wednesday reminder of if ever that hump of a day feeling.  That mid week ahh we can do this, with a hope that Friday feeling is quicker than the two days away it is.  

And so, it’s that usual routine day, with yay, our home heater is working well, as 19 degrees out. But a warmer day it will be, as the clouds will cover the skies, making a reasonable high of 42 degrees. But as wind still giving chiller temps, now the wind chill temp is 13 degrees. A wee bit cool start to the day. Eh, even with that 20 degree warm up, winter jacket still the choice. Not my heaviest one, but the low loft jacket I have, is good until a single digit is the high. And tea. Yep, after my morning get up routine, teapot is the next, as booting up for the work hours. And yay, tomorrows Is my last day of the week day routine. Then even more happy, as a bonus Monday holiday.

That most wonderful Wednesday homies.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. ADR day went fairly well. I was able to get 2 of the dinner reservations we wanted. Had to pick a lunch reservation for another restaurant, but I will keep checking and see if a dinner reservation opens. We prefer to do dinner for full service restaurants.  The only thing I wasn't able to get was the Rose and Crown fireworks package, but I'm not really surprised. I just chose another restaurant we like for that day.

Our forecast has changed and now they are calling for 5-8 inches of snow on Sunday. I need to make a grocery run because we don't have much food in the house right now.


----------



## macraven

Good to read you did get two dinner reservations set up
I have read adr’s are different to get for some of them


----------



## macraven

Late night for me so late start here today

hugs to all jik I miss not posting to you right now


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Late night for me so late start here today
> 
> hugs to all jik I miss not posting to you right now



You did have a late night for sure! 

Hugs right back at you mac......it`s not the same when you`re busy and not posting......



Well, I do ache a little between back walking 6 miles and the new orthotics all worked together to test the old muscles! 

Lovely day though, not too cold but breezier than promised. The sea was lovely though and it was a lovely walk. 

Did get fish for dinner, will roast it for about 12 minutes with some lemon and seasoning, thick cod loin and some roasted veg. I discovered recently I liked artichokes after all, so got some of them too to have. Tom isn`t as keen as I am. 

Time for afternoon cuppa and slice of cake.......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

quick morning stop in

My morning tea is tasting great great today and hitting the spot.  Maybe it's an age thing, but I really enjoy my morning tea and catching up on what's new in the world and on the DIS boards before starting my day whether it is at home or work.  

Weather is mild and beautiful.  Hoping to see that yellow orb in the sky today.  It has been missing for the last 3 weeks, and I'm needing some vitamin d.  

It is time to start up the healthy eating now that birthday palooza and everything else is done.  I think tonight will be a chicken stir fry.  It's an easy and everyone eat meal.  Hoping to hit the gym and get some walking in on the dreadmill.  No outdoor walking here even with the mild temps.   Too much snow and icy sidewalks to be safe.  



Lynne G said:


> Ooh teapot ready. Like that our stove boils water pretty quickly. So, yay tea for me. You’d think that coldest night would have me baking. Nope. We actually don’t have any flour. I toss what I don’t use after our baking weekend. And just bake from a box or from premade dough. Have not thought about baking sweet lately. Most nights, we don’t have dessert. I think we still have some chocolate around, and darn family finished my tandycakes without telling me, and left the empty box. Darn, would have been a nice sweet with my tea. Sigh. Not feeling chocolate either. And so, will be sipping my tea, and seeing what to view on this cold night.


I like to do both types of baking.  There are some things that taste great from a box...and others taste great from scratch.  We do LOVE those Ghirardelli brownie mix from a box.  It is fabulous warm from the oven with a scoop of ice cream over the top.  That is a requested one with our Sunday night family meal.  And I love me a good cup of tea almost anytime!!!!


schumigirl said:


> So, plan to walk properly this morning, back to 6 miles as it is going to be mild with no breeze which will be ideal for walking. The shorefront was busier than expected yesterday for the time of year, but not surprising as the sun was shining.


It's great your able to get out walking again.  I know I have missed it the last 2 months.  It made me realize how much better I felt when I was out walking regularly.  Enjoy your walk and the sunshine.  


Charade67 said:


> Good morning. ADR day went fairly well. I was able to get 2 of the dinner reservations we wanted. Had to pick a lunch reservation for another restaurant, but I will keep checking and see if a dinner reservation opens. We prefer to do dinner for full service restaurants. The only thing I wasn't able to get was the Rose and Crown fireworks package, but I'm not really surprised. I just chose another restaurant we like for that day.


That's great!!!!  I know it can be hard to find some of those reservations at times.  
Dh has said he would like to do one park one day on our trip.  Sigh...we are 38 ish days out.  I'm going to see what I can find for Hollywood Studios for the one day!  Not sure if I will buy park hopper tickets, that way we could see 2 parks.  But the price of those park hopper tickets   for just one day is high!!!!!!!!!!  But this is a special trip...but I'm still on the fence about it.  

Well, my tea is now empty and I should get to shuffling some papers and filling out some spreadsheets.

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!!


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody   

Popping in to wish everyone a belated Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

We had a wonderful trip...here's our crew at Garden Grill with Chip.
Have a great day everyone...time to go back to work


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> quick morning stop in
> 
> My morning tea is tasting great great today and hitting the spot.  Maybe it's an age thing, but I really enjoy my morning tea and catching up on what's new in the world and on the DIS boards before starting my day whether it is at home or work.
> 
> Weather is mild and beautiful.  Hoping to see that yellow orb in the sky today.  It has been missing for the last 3 weeks, and I'm needing some vitamin d.
> 
> It is time to start up the healthy eating now that birthday palooza and everything else is done.  I think tonight will be a chicken stir fry.  It's an easy and everyone eat meal.  Hoping to hit the gym and get some walking in on the dreadmill.  No outdoor walking here even with the mild temps.   Too much snow and icy sidewalks to be safe.
> 
> 
> I like to do both types of baking.  There are some things that taste great from a box...and others taste great from scratch.  We do LOVE those Ghirardelli brownie mix from a box.  It is fabulous warm from the oven with a scoop of ice cream over the top.  That is a requested one with our Sunday night family meal.  And I love me a good cup of tea almost anytime!!!!
> 
> It's great your able to get out walking again.  I know I have missed it the last 2 months.  It made me realize how much better I felt when I was out walking regularly.  Enjoy your walk and the sunshine.
> 
> That's great!!!!  I know it can be hard to find some of those reservations at times.
> Dh has said he would like to do one park one day on our trip.  Sigh...we are 38 ish days out.  I'm going to see what I can find for Hollywood Studios for the one day!  Not sure if I will buy park hopper tickets, that way we could see 2 parks.  But the price of those park hopper tickets   for just one day is high!!!!!!!!!!  But this is a special trip...but I'm still on the fence about it.
> 
> Well, my tea is now empty and I should get to shuffling some papers and filling out some spreadsheets.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!!



Oh some vitamin D does us all the world of good! And yes, after all the festivities we are paying the piper now with walking again and cutting back somewhat, but still having treats. We have enjoyed some sunshine last few days and it has been lovely. Yes, we have missed it too, it`s nice to be back to normal-ish again.

I never, ever use boxes for baking.....I tried them once many years ago, and they`re a big no from me. One of my nieces who does use boxes thinks she "bakes".  

I remind her that`s not "real baking" at all......lol....she laughs but she`s a lazy cook and is the type to slop everything in a pan and call it cooking.....er, no. But, she`s lovely otherwise! 

Good luck with the park tickets.......





tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Popping in to wish everyone a belated Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!
> 
> We had a wonderful trip...here's our crew at Garden Grill with Chip.
> Have a great day everyone...time to go back to work View attachment 638320



Hey Vicki.......so good to see you post!!! 

Nice picture.....although I did wonder who Chip was as I could only see the four of you.......lol......I should look closer next time!!! 

Hope you`re all doing good........  




Fish is ready to pop in the oven in about half an hour or so, smells of the sea as it should......very fresh. 

Then dessert is a slice of ginger cake I made yesterday with a huge mug of tea. 

And it is starting to get slightly lighter as pumpkin mentioned the other day.....around 4.30 it`s not just as pitch black as it has been. Like it.


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> I never, ever use boxes for baking.....I tried them once many years ago, and they`re a big no from me. One of my nieces who does use boxes thinks she "bakes".
> 
> I remind her that`s not "real baking" at all......lol....she laughs but she`s a lazy cook and is the type to slop everything in a pan and call it cooking.....er, no. But, she`s lovely otherwise!



The only mixes I ever use are for ebelskiver (danish pancakes), pancakes/waffles (it's too early in the morning to be worrying about recipes), and brownies. I only use a mix for one type of brownies. It's the Ghirardelli triple chocolate brownies. I can't find a recipe to mimic it. They are fabulous. Soft, moist, and chewy on the inside and a little crunchy on the outside. I guess we do sometimes buy the Red Lobster cheddar biscuit mix, but that's mostly because my son is the one who makes them.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> The only mixes I ever use are for ebelskiver (danish pancakes), pancakes/waffles (it's too early in the morning to be worrying about recipes), and brownies. I only use a mix for one type of brownies. It's the Ghirardelli triple chocolate brownies. I can't find a recipe to mimic it. They are fabulous. Soft, moist, and chewy on the inside and a little crunchy on the outside. I guess we do sometimes buy the Red Lobster cheddar biscuit mix, but that's mostly because my son is the one who makes them.



Never used anything like that, as I find it just so easy to mix up pancake batter or whatever we`re having. I don`t tend to use recipes though as I know what to put in. 

I don`t like chocolate brownies or anything chocolatey but weirdly I make an amazing brownie and flourless chocolate cake according to everyone, but don`t follow a recipe, again, haven`t for years. But, if you like them, all good.

I did ask for the recipe for the cheddar biscuits and the waitress told me just buy the box as they were so good and they only had a ready mix in their restaurant.......lol......


----------



## schumigirl

​I shouldn`t have had the second slice of ginger cake 

However, I was chatting to one of my friends on facetime at the same time and didn`t realise I had another slice.....I`ll blame Tom for cutting me two slices in the first place! I`m completely full. 

That settee is looking incredibly comfy right about now. 

Lazy night ahead for sure......


----------



## macraven

About the only sweets I make are toll house chocolate cookies 
If I want desserts for dinner, I buy the one slice cakes, or cobblers at Publix 

It works well for me


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> About the only sweets I make are toll house chocolate cookies
> If I want desserts for dinner, I buy the one slice cakes, or cobblers at Publix
> 
> It works well for me



We love Publix Dutch Apple Pie......first time I tasted it was in NY, my aunt bought it for us, never had one before that. We have bought them in Orlando too.......lush!!

They do have very good desserts in Publix.......


----------



## macraven

My Mr Mac asks why can’t I bake desserts like Publix has


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> My Mr Mac asks why can’t I bake desserts like Publix has



lol.....tell him yours are better!!


----------



## schumigirl

I think I dreamt of desserts last night weirdly.......not my favourite food but must have been thinking of the lovely desserts mac makes........

Looks to be a chilly day again, but no breeze so we`ll get out walking today again, have to admit to my shins hurting like crazy, but will walk it off as I adjust to new orthos and back walking every day.....my body is like what the heck are you doing!! 

PC brigade going crazy over here again.......we have a sweet (candy) called midget gems, they`ve been around forever....now one company wants the name changed as it`s offensive to little people who could be called midgets? We`re going to run out of words soon as someone finds offense at everything. 

Got one of our friends popping in for lunch today, she loves grilled sandwiches so will make turkey or bacon with brie and cranberry sauce for all of us. She is over this way for her business, so always nice to see her even if it is just a quick lunch visit. She can`t make the meal out on Saturday night.

No idea for dinner, I`ll come up with something nice. After walking we`ll get a few things in the village store as our friend will be here so can`t go do a full shop, will keep that for tomorrow now. 

Tea up as I type.........



























Happy Thursday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah Thursday it is, and I’m thirsty, so tea for me too.

We get clear nights, so then the start temp is again below freezing with 26 degrees out. Stays clear at sunrise, then a cloudy day. Still having that wind, but nice it’s coming from the SW, so a high of 47 degrees, even with a sky filled with clouds. Unlike the wind changing on Saturday. Low will be 13 degrees, with 22 degrees the high. But yay, that 40’s high remains for Friday. So happy about that.

And so, back to routine for last day this week. Already alarm off, though May still be up around that time tomorrow anyway. But still, not having to move fast is a nice way to be.

Thirs Thursday homies.  Day to enjoy your drink.  A good thing to drink, that us.  Water the best, but flavored with tea, or coffee or other okay too.


----------



## macraven

No idea what temps are right now but assume it is cold 
A quick drive by for me as off to the dentist soon
Having some work done which I fear

Well, I always fear dentist visits so that’s nothing new for me
As long as the gas is cranked up, I do fine in the chair 

Lynne if you have decaf tea, pass a cup to me
Schumi I need to send you a batch of homemade cookies 
You need that healthy food 

homies, check in when you can!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> No idea what temps are right now but assume it is cold
> A quick drive by for me as off to the dentist soon
> Having some work done which I fear
> 
> Well, I always fear dentist visits so that’s nothing new for me
> As long as the gas is cranked up, I do fine in the chair
> 
> Lynne if you have decaf tea, pass a cup to me
> Schumi I need to send you a batch of homemade cookies
> You need that healthy food
> 
> homies, check in when you can!



Love the gas at the dentist!!! Makes it fun.....

Oh you don`t want decaf tea......it stinks!! I know you haven`t had caffeine in forever, but stick to whatever else you`re drinking......even water is preferable! 

Liking the sound of those cookies though...... 





Enjoyed a bracing (very bracing) walk this morning.....shins lasted for almost 6 miles, but it was colder than we thought, so we cut it short. Popped into village and got some turkey slices from the butcher and then came home to get lunch ready for my mate......lunch was lovely and we had a good yammer for an hour or so and made a lovely pot of tea to go with some cherry cake she brought over......although we were pretty full from the grilled sandwiches.

Another quiet night ahead......scallops with short rib topping tonight....replica of a dish from Ocean Prime, surf and turf......lush!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, fruit tea is generally not caffeinated Mac.  I tend to drink lemon and sometimes mixed berry ones once in a geat while.  I’m like Schumi, my tea at all hours is usually caffeinated.  

A what for lunch. Will see what kids are interested in. I think little one’s class is done at noon. That’s good, as I’m hungry. Soup and sandwiches maybe. Think I have cheese slices left, and chicken pasta soup leftover. Heat soup and grilled cheeses, maybe.  See family votes soon enough I guess.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick morning stop in!

We are under freezing rain warnings lol.  Just typical for our area.  We go from - 40/50's for weeks to above normal and freezing rain lol.  Hopefully the rain doesn't come and make the roads horrendous.  We are not sure if we are going to head to the city tomorrow for gd's 2nd birthday.  The kids are sick - started after we left.  They have tested negative on the rapid tests - but you never know.   Not sure what we will do.

We went to finally get our booster last night.  We didn't go earlier as we didn't want to be feeling unwell over the holidays and birthday celebrations.  So far, nothing for dh and I besides a sore arm.  So I'm very happy about that!

Well, my tea is almost empty and a little pile of papers on my desk need shuffling and spreadsheets made.  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## Lynne G

Keisha! Hope all doing well.  Arctic air and storm weekend for us.  Winter.  Snow, no thank

Aw Pumpkin, there’s colds and even the flu going around that are not Covid-19.  Hope your GD feels better soon.  Sweet 2 years old.

Mac, hope dentist trip went well. Never a fun medical visit.


----------



## macraven

Lynne
Dental work went fine as was drugged for a legal high for two hours 
Had two crowns replaced as gum infection had to be taken care of 

Next visit for dentist is in 5 weeks
Implant work begins for two molars that were remove last year located on lower jaws.

Unbelievable but dental work costs more than a trip to the Motherland or the Darkside.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick morning stop in!
> 
> We are under freezing rain warnings lol.  Just typical for our area.  We go from - 40/50's for weeks to above normal and freezing rain lol.  Hopefully the rain doesn't come and make the roads horrendous.  We are not sure if we are going to head to the city tomorrow for gd's 2nd birthday.  The kids are sick - started after we left.  They have tested negative on the rapid tests - but you never know.   Not sure what we will do.
> 
> We went to finally get our booster last night.  We didn't go earlier as we didn't want to be feeling unwell over the holidays and birthday celebrations.  So far, nothing for dh and I besides a sore arm.  So I'm very happy about that!
> 
> Well, my tea is almost empty and a little pile of papers on my desk need shuffling and spreadsheets made.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!



Glad you got your boosters! And hopefully no further side effects......

Oh I`m sorry your trip to see granddaughter on her birthday is at risk! Yes, it`s difficult to know what to do at times.......but, hope they feel better soon.





keishashadow said:


>









macraven said:


> Lynne
> Dental work went fine as was drugged for a legal high for two hours
> Had two crowns replaced as gum infection had to be taken care of
> 
> Next visit for dentist is in 5 weeks
> Implant work begins for two molars that were remove last year located on lower jaws.
> 
> Unbelievable but dental work costs more than a trip to the Motherland or the Darkside.



lol....I often say I wish they would sell the laughing gas you can get in a pharmacy.....it would be a best seller! 

Glad it went well today....yep, even over here dental work is expensive, but it has to be done.  Take it easy the rest of today.......





Dinner over.......I did undercook one or two of the scallops. We each had 5 and they were huge, but they can take being slightly rarer as they are so fresh. They only take a quick sear. Kyle wasn`t impressed with the dish when I made it first a few years ago as he doesn`t like mixing surf and turf, but we love it. 

Think I`ve had enough cake for the last few days, so just tea.......

One of our friends popped in while we were eating, but she was dropping off Kyle`s birthday for tomorrow......not going out for dinner tomorrow as he has plans with friends, but we will go out Saturday night, have that all booked. Looking forward to that meal.


----------



## macraven

I think it is cheaper to give birth in a hospital then it is to have dental surgery
My trips to Orlando are cheaper then dental work


There are a decent number of specialty dentists in my area
which are a 10- 15 minute drive for me

None are cheap which is why locals don’t have a high priority for care

But I lagged in hooking up with a dentist when I moved here
Waited until having pain before I sought out a dentist in town so that’s all on me

Where is Mr Sun today?
Cloudy and cool here since noon.
Almost makes me think I’m back in the north today.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Keisha! Hope all doing well.  Arctic air and storm weekend for us.  Winter.  Snow, no thank
> 
> Aw Pumpkin, there’s colds and even the flu going around that are not Covid-19.  Hope your GD feels better soon.  Sweet 2 years old.
> 
> Mac, hope dentist trip went well. Never a fun medical visit.


Don’t know which was worse
Child birth or dentist

I am very much a wimp when it comes to pain
Which was why I stopped having pregnancies after #3


----------



## Lynne G

Have to say though, the pain of giving birth was one of the most painful I felt, but was the easiest to forget, as soon as she was born, I felt like no pain.  Teeth pain, up there as one of the most painful. 

Hope your teeth surgery goes well Mac. Sending good thoughts goes well, and no pain.

DH came home with some bbq beef he got from a friend. Made mashed taters, and ooh that bbq was good, a wee bit hot as almost made my nose water. None left, as all eat it. Little one was happy it was not pork, but beef. Can of corn and easy meal. Easy meals are what I like to have, as up so early, and even if not commuting home, still tired enough that cooking for longer time is not what I want to do. So shortcuts and easy meals like pre-made pasta, potatoes, eggs, and soup are at least one or more of our week day dinners.

Made some more tea, as was thirsty for some reason. While may not be to bed as early as I do, as off tomorrow, fading fast. And not much interesting on the tube.

Get ready, Fabulous Friday feeling is coming your way soon!   As yep,
   Ahhhhh!

Have a very good night’s sleep.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Long day today. I am anticipating not being at work on Monday, so part of the morning was spent contacting Monday and Tuesday's clients reminding them of their appointments and letting them know that we would be going to telehealth only if the roads were bad. 

After work I went to Kroger. We always seem to have snow storms right when we start running out of food in the house. It was crazy. The way people were shopping you would think we were going to have a blizzard that would keep us trapped at home of a week. They were out of so many things. I had to make a trip to Walmart to finish my shopping. 

They are telling us to expect snow, sleet, and freezing rain on Sunday. Yay, a triple threat. They are still saying 5-8 inches. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Hoping to hit the gym and get some walking in on the dreadmill.


I missed that the first time I read it. That's how I feel about it too. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I like to do both types of baking. There are some things that taste great from a box...


 I have been trying to make more from scratch, but sometimes quick and easy is the way to go. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Sigh...we are 38 ish days out. I'm going to see what I can find for Hollywood Studios for the one day!


 Too bad we won't be there at the same time. We are 58 days out. Hollywood Studios is dh's favorite park. 



tink1957 said:


> Popping in to wish everyone a belated Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!
> 
> We had a wonderful trip...here's our crew at Garden Grill with Chip.
> Have a great day everyone...time to go back to work


 Good to see you Tink. I am happy to see they have the characters out even if they do have to maintain a distance. 



soniam said:


> I guess we do sometimes buy the Red Lobster cheddar biscuit mix, but that's mostly because my son is the one who makes them.


 Do they taste as good as the ones in the restaurant? I've been tempted to buy the mix, but haven't done so yet. 



macraven said:


> About the only sweets I make are toll house chocolate cookies
> If I want desserts for dinner, I buy the one slice cakes, or cobblers at Publix


 I don't often make sweets for just us at home. I'm usually the dessert person when we have pot lunch dinners at church. 



schumigirl said:


> They do have very good desserts in Publix......


 I miss Publix.



Lynne G said:


> We get clear nights, so then the start temp is again below freezing with 26 degrees out. Stays clear at sunrise, then a cloudy day. Still having that wind, but nice it’s coming from the SW, so a high of 47 degrees, even with a sky filled with clouds. Unlike the wind changing on Saturday. Low will be 13 degrees, with 22 degrees the high. But yay, that 40’s high remains for Friday. So happy about that.


 Any snow heading your way this weekend?



Pumpkin1172 said:


> We went to finally get our booster last night. We didn't go earlier as we didn't want to be feeling unwell over the holidays and birthday celebrations. So far, nothing for dh and I besides a sore arm. So I'm very happy about that!


 I get boosted tomorrow. I am hoping for nothing more than a sore arm too. 



macraven said:


> Don’t know which was worse
> Child birth or dentist


I'm gong to go with childbirth, but that's only because I haven't had any major dental work. I've never even experienced the gas.


Trying to decide if I want to tomorrow to be a lazy or productive day. I guess it will depend on how I feel after the booster shot.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope no side effects for ya, Charade.  Yes, we are to get some snow Sunday night into Monday, with some freezing rain before all turning to rain, as we should be above freezing as the high on Monday.  Still saying a 30 percent chance we see more snow than the few inches we are going to have from late evening until the wee hours.  Good thing it is a holiday Monday, as even though still not commuting yet, glad there is no where I need to go Monday morning.  I too have to grocery shop.  May do that tomorrow, as I’m sure the storm worries make even more empty shelves,


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I think it is cheaper to give birth in a hospital then it is to have dental surgery
> My trips to Orlando are cheaper then dental work
> 
> 
> There are a decent number of specialty dentists in my area
> which are a 10- 15 minute drive for me
> 
> None are cheap which is why locals don’t have a high priority for care
> 
> But I lagged in hooking up with a dentist when I moved here
> Waited until having pain before I sought out a dentist in town so that’s all on me
> 
> Where is Mr Sun today?
> Cloudy and cool here since noon.
> Almost makes me think I’m back in the north today.



Aww....your warm weather will be back before you know it, and once again you`ll have the warmest weather of us all again.......

You did the right thing though waiting for a better dentist, sounds like you found the right one in the end. Hope you`re feeling more normal today 





Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Long day today. I am anticipating not being at work on Monday, so part of the morning was spent contacting Monday and Tuesday's clients reminding them of their appointments and letting them know that we would be going to telehealth only if the roads were bad.
> 
> After work I went to Kroger. We always seem to have snow storms right when we start running out of food in the house. It was crazy. The way people were shopping you would think we were going to have a blizzard that would keep us trapped at home of a week. They were out of so many things. I had to make a trip to Walmart to finish my shopping.
> 
> They are telling us to expect snow, sleet, and freezing rain on Sunday. Yay, a triple threat. They are still saying 5-8 inches.
> 
> I missed that the first time I read it. That's how I feel about it too.
> 
> I have been trying to make more from scratch, but sometimes quick and easy is the way to go.
> 
> Too bad we won't be there at the same time. We are 58 days out. Hollywood Studios is dh's favorite park.
> 
> Good to see you Tink. I am happy to see they have the characters out even if they do have to maintain a distance.
> 
> Do they taste as good as the ones in the restaurant? I've been tempted to buy the mix, but haven't done so yet.
> 
> I don't often make sweets for just us at home. I'm usually the dessert person when we have pot lunch dinners at church.
> 
> I miss Publix.
> 
> Any snow heading your way this weekend?
> 
> I get boosted tomorrow. I am hoping for nothing more than a sore arm too.
> 
> 
> I'm gong to go with childbirth, but that's only because I haven't had any major dental work. I've never even experienced the gas.
> 
> 
> Trying to decide if I want to tomorrow to be a lazy or productive day. I guess it will depend on how I feel after the booster shot.



Hope you feel ok after the booster......it varies so much between folks, it`s like pot luck how you feel. 

And hope the snow isn`t as bad as predicted.......it`s been years since we had that amount of snow. I do remember as a child of about 6 walking to school and it was up to my knees and we all got sent home as it was so bad the pipes in the school froze. And once or twice in the 1980`s but in reent years we`ve only had 2 bad winters to speak of. 

I can see why you miss Publix, it`s definitely a better store than most that we visit, staff are always so nice and very helpful, but stock is always of a higher standard.







Busy morning ahead here, but walking first as it`s going to be quite sunny, but very chilly as we`re not much above freezing at 35F this morning. But, by the time we head out frost should at least be gone. 

Yes, I`m a cook from scratch person.......it`s not hard and doesn`t take long, but more than anything, I love cooking. Each to their own though. Baking.....well, I like doing that from scratch but my baking is not the best as I have friends who could be professionals by my standards. So I do enjoy when they bake.....although mine is always eaten by friends so maybe it`s not as bad as I claim. 

Making a flourless chocolate cake for my two tonight although might not be eaten till tomorrow with one thing and another. 

Tom and I are having stir fry tonight, chicken with spicy plum sauce with added ginger to mine, bought a load of ginger root yesterday, but no one else likes it. 

So, we`re at Friday again........everyone loves the weekend.........





























A very happy Friday ​


----------



## schumigirl

Had the nicest walk…..7 miles as it was just the most beautiful morning.

We had 36f, but supposed to be cooler with the real feel, however there was no breeze so it wasn’t so bad and even felt quite warm-ish when the sun came up properly.

Thermal heat holder hat and gloves and big scarf that looks like it’s 8 feet long…when my friend gave me it as part of my Christmas gifts several years ago, I wasn’t sure if it was a scarf or a table runner…….lol…..

3 layers under the jacket, thermal leggings too. Tom said he was surprised I could walk with all the layers! 

Yes, I don’t like being cold…….


----------



## Lynne G

Beautiful beach Schumi, and you do look like it is cold out.  Glad you got in that longer walk.

We’re sunny 35 right now, but the SW coming clouds are coming soon, as last day we get 45 as the high. Less than half the high temp today, is tomorrow’s high temp. Yep, 21 degrees the high, as thank you wind from the Arctic that will be arriving in the wee hours to give us that huge decrease in temps. Coldest day in January we have had. The other cold day we had was a few degrees higher high temp. Yeah, any high in the low 20’s degrees is cool in my book. Hoping that wind chill does not  make me so chilly tomorrow. But as the high is in the mid 40’s, that light weight winter jacket is perfect. And depending on heaters wherever we go today, may leave jacket in car. Do have a few errands I need to do. Good thing DH, who got me up before our usual time to get up, said he’ll go to the produce place for me. I think we have enough tomatoes, but could use some colored peppers and fresh potatoes, and some other vegetables and fruit. He’s not good at remembering, so I showed him how to look at notes on his phone, then made a list and hope he remembers how to look at it. I’ll call him after I think he’s there to remind him my list. And as DH and I like breakfast food, well he’s a good eater of almost anything I make or bake. And so, did bake chocolate chip muffins, and had eggs and some bacon. Neither kid has even said hello this morning. Both are sound asleep. My kids are good sleepers whatever the noise most of the time too, and both go back to sleep easily as well. Since little one’s classes are at 10 am today, I don’t expect to see her for another hour. I know older one works, I think around 10 am today, but maybe even earlier, so I assume I’ll hear him soon. No eggs nor bacon are left. But can make more of both if he wants. He may be in more of a hurry, and take a muffin with him. Little one will eat the bacon and muffins too. So round two breakfast later this morning. And since I have the day to relax, did a few loads of wash earlier this morning. Almost ready for a long hot shower. One of the loads was towels. So freshly washed towels, yay!

Abd so, that most fabulous Friday homies.     Friday!


----------



## keishashadow

so, we are 10 inches below our normal snowfall for year…

What a very good thing we are supposed to make it all up & more in the next few days

running out (after making breakfast for the mr who is aching for that bacon) to grocery store.  I’m fully stocked but, one of my boys is sickie sick and needs more provisions.  Maybe if I see a few free ranging donuts I will rescue them

Mac -Well worth it to have a good set of choppers ready jik you need to go head to head in a zombie apocalypseJK rest up & be well!

good weekend to all, stay safe

 
To Carole’s DS Kyle


----------



## schumigirl

Thank you so much Janet......he`ll like that one!!!  

And hope your son is on the mend soon.......





Lazy afternoon doing TR........

But even had the bifold doors open in the kitchen for a while as I sat at the table...I`m far enough away from them you don`t feel a draught, some fresh air......but it is nice to have the doors open for a while. They`re closed now though.......quite chilly all of a sudden.

Time to facetime a friend........


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, a Happy Birthday to Kyle!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

And we are sliding into Friday   I am sooooooooo happy today is Friday.  

No word yet if we are heading to the city yet.  I overnight expressed some rapid test to dd.  She can't find any in her area, and I had a few extra from my " florida trip" pile.  They are starting to feel better yet.  On video chat last night gd was full of energy running, playing, jumping on mom/dad/dogs, having tea with us through the screen...and dd was extremely tired and tired of being sick etc etc etc, asking me to come help her and take care of her and gd lol.    I remember those days!!!!!  

I had no side effects from the booster....dh got hit just as hard as his second shot.  So I whipped up some chicken soup and grilled cheese for supper last night lol.  He is one of those " big baby men" when he gets sick lol.  It's a good thing he doesn't get sick often...I'm not sure either of us would survive that!

Not much on the agenda for today.  My pile of papers to shuffle is little.  I am slowly getting caught up on @schumigirl 's trip report, then I spied a few others I want to start as well. 
I am thinking with the mild weather we have...it's time to try and bbq some moose steaks tonight.  Pulled out a package today.  It's not often we can bbq/grill in the winter, I want to take advantage of that.  



keishashadow said:


>


I hope your ds starts to feel better soon!  I hate when my kiddies are sick even though they are grown adults.  It's a momma thing 


macraven said:


> Dental work went fine as was drugged for a legal high for two hours
> Had two crowns replaced as gum infection had to be taken care of
> 
> Next visit for dentist is in 5 weeks
> Implant work begins for two molars that were remove last year located on lower jaws.
> 
> Unbelievable but dental work costs more than a trip to the Motherland or the Darkside


 I wish I lived close to you...to help out a bit. Ugh, just reading this made my anxiety spike through the roof. I hope you heal quickly from what you had performed.  


Lynne G said:


> DH came home with some bbq beef he got from a friend. Made mashed taters, and ooh that bbq was good, a wee bit hot as almost made my nose water. None left, as all eat it. Little one was happy it was not pork, but beef. Can of corn and easy meal. Easy meals are what I like to have, as up so early, and even if not commuting home, still tired enough that cooking for longer time is not what I want to do. So shortcuts and easy meals like pre-made pasta, potatoes, eggs, and soup are at least one or more of our week day dinners.


YUM!!!!!  It sounds delicious.  Last night I had to change meals on the fly when dh wasn't feeling good from his booster and he just wanted soup and sammies.  I always have supplies or plans for a quick easy meal for when things like this happen during the week.  Another good one I will pull out is a homemade hamburger helper type meal.  We call that "@ss in a pan"   But it feeds everyone, and no one goes hungry lol.  


schumigirl said:


> Making a flourless chocolate cake for my two tonight although might not be eaten till tomorrow with one thing and another.


I will have to research and make one of these.  It has me intrigued me since I starting reading your trip reports and you talk about it in those.  Sounds like it would be the perfect dessert for a Sunday night supper!


schumigirl said:


> Had the nicest walk…..7 miles as it was just the most beautiful morning.


You are like me...I hate being cold!  I would bundle up the same!!!!  Love the purple toque and scarf.  I wish I looked as cute as you do wearing a toque lol.  I look like the version of Frank from Shameless 

Well, I really should start to shuffle some of these papers.   

Have a great day everyone...stay safe.  I'll probably be popping in lots today as not much going on in the office today, and honestly I'm ok with that for a Friday


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> Do they taste as good as the ones in the restaurant? I've been tempted to buy the mix, but haven't done so yet.


They are pretty much the same thing. The nice thing about doing it at home is that they are always warm and you can control the amount of butter/herbs. However, it makes more than I should eat.


Hope all of the sickies and people recovering from dental work and boosters get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Charade67

Good afternoon. I am officially boosted. Just waiting to see if there are any side effects.  I think I will take a nap this afternoon just because I can. I have paid bills and have a load of towels in the wash. Those might be the only productive things I do today. 

I think we are ready for the snow. Dh took B's disc sled to her yesterday. 



Lynne G said:


> Hope no side effects for ya, Charade.  Yes, we are to get some snow Sunday night into Monday, with some freezing rain before all turning to rain, as we should be above freezing as the high on Monday.  Still saying a 30 percent chance we see more snow than the few inches we are going to have from late evening until the wee hours.  Good thing it is a holiday Monday, as even though still not commuting yet, glad there is no where I need to go Monday morning.  I too have to grocery shop.  May do that tomorrow, as I’m sure the storm worries make even more empty shelves,


 So far, so good. I had my boost at a Walmart Neighborhood Market When I got there the lines at the registers were quite long. Glad I went shopping yesterday. 



schumigirl said:


> Hope you feel ok after the booster......it varies so much between folks, it`s like pot luck how you feel.
> 
> And hope the snow isn`t as bad as predicted.......it`s been years since we had that amount of snow. I do remember as a child of about 6 walking to school and it was up to my knees and we all got sent home as it was so bad the pipes in the school froze. And once or twice in the 1980`s but in reent years we`ve only had 2 bad winters to speak of.


I keep seeing 2 different predictions. One says 5-8 inches, the other shows we could get up to 10 inches. I just hop the snow doesn't do mor damage to my tree. 



schumigirl said:


> Thermal heat holder hat and gloves and big scarf that looks like it’s 8 feet long…when my friend gave me it as part of my Christmas gifts several years ago, I wasn’t sure if it was a scarf or a table runner…….lol…..
> 
> 3 layers under the jacket, thermal leggings too. Tom said he was surprised I could walk with all the layers!
> 
> Yes, I don’t like being cold…


 I hate being too cold, but I also hate being too hot. B would absolutely love your purple hat and scarf. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> No word yet if we are heading to the city yet. I overnight expressed some rapid test to dd. She can't find any in her area, and I had a few extra from my " florida trip" pile. They are starting to feel better yet. On video chat last night gd was full of energy running, playing, jumping on mom/dad/dogs, having tea with us through the screen...and dd was extremely tired and tired of being sick etc etc etc, asking me to come help her and take care of her and gd lol. I remember those days!!!!!


Hope everyone is back to feeling well soon. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I had no side effects from the booster....dh got hit just as hard as his second shot. So I whipped up some chicken soup and grilled cheese for supper last night lol. He is one of those " big baby men" when he gets sick lol. It's a good thing he doesn't get sick often...I'm not sure either of us would survive that!


My dh is the same. He acts like he is dying when he gets a cold, but is surprised when I don't want to do anything when I have a stomach bug.

Happy birthday to Kyle!


I went to Panda Express for lunch today. This was my fortune.


----------



## Charade67

Have y’all see the reports about the new Figment popcorn bucket at EPCOT? They are saying the line is over 5 hours long and people are already selling them on eBay for over $100. It’s really cute, but 5 hours????


----------



## macraven

Well it’s 52 now but it’s a real 52 come due to no wind

Announcing on tv and on iPhone alerts on weather for predictions of late Saturday, temps will drop and have ice and cold weather

Sunday, some areas by me could get sleet and snow 
Well, most times our snowfall is a sprinkle of a few snowflakes, so I do not get excited when we get predictions of snow 

it’s a wait and see what will happen in my area for Sunday.

Will send Mr Mac to Publix Saturday for basic groceries in case we get a flutter of snow flakes

Domino’s does not always have delivery service when it snows so my backup plans is Mr Mac to do a Publix run


----------



## macraven

Can’t find my birthday greetings for Kyle
So sending them again for him


----------



## soniam

Oh yes, @schumigirl, Happy birthday to Kyle!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Charade67 said:


> I think we are ready for the snow. Dh took B's disc sled to her yesterday.


I



macraven said:


> Will send Mr Mac to Publix Saturday for basic groceries in case we get a flutter of snow flakes
> 
> Domino’s does not always have delivery service when it snows so my backup plans is Mr Mac to do a Publix run


I'm crossing my finger for both of you that you don't get more than a skiff of snow.  

I am one to always have my kitchen stocked in the winter.  I HATE having to run to the store when it's gross and snowing outside.  It's even easier now that youngest ds works in the produce department   It's nice to be able to shoot him a text before his shift ends so he can pick up any missing items we need.  

Unbelievable slow this afternoon.  Still working on catching up on some trip reports.  Been enjoying the slow day today.  

Happy birthday to Kyle @schumigirl.


----------



## macraven

We have a side by side fridge freezer style
Due to the cabinets in the kitchen, this was the largest size  we could buy to fit in the room

We do not have a free standing freezer as no place to put it.

But we do use our fridge freezer for vegetables.

What meats, fish or chicken, we buy couple times a week and it holds well in our fridge.

it’s rare for us having snow in our area
The predicted ice storm that could be near us won’t be until Sunday

The city will do one sweep of liquid brine put down on our streets but that’s it.
We do not have snow plows or rock salt to clear our neighborhood roads.

I will hit Publix in the morning and be ready for Sunday/Monday for food in case we have to stay inside

Rare for anyone in my hoa drives anywhere when there is low temps, ice/ snow.
I’m on a winding ridge of 4 levels


----------



## keishashadow

it was a real poop show at the grocery store.  When you walk in and find no carts, it’s generally a good clue to turn around & drive home.   Did grab a ‘passable’ Gatorade flavor.  It’s been awhile I since purchased any.  When did they come out with seemingly hundreds of varieties?  


Pumpkin1172 said:


> They are starting to feel better yet


great news


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I had no side effects from the booster....dh got hit just as hard as his second shot.


so strange how that tends to happen


soniam said:


> They are pretty much the same thing. The nice thing about doing it at home is that they are always warm and you can control the amount of butter/herbs. However, it makes more than I should eat.


i freeze extra baked goods, still pulling out cookies in dribs & drabs.  Keeps them fresh & helps with portion control

before the quality of the closest RL restaurant tanked after pandemic started, was a frequent visitor.  Will say tho, not a fan of most biscuits, even their’s.  Shocking lol.  I have made them from scratch at various family member‘s requests.  Easy easy, look & taste the same to me.


Charade67 said:


> I am officially boosted.


yea!


Charade67 said:


> I went to Panda Express for lunch today. This was my fortune.


nwahaha  a good prophecy.  I often get weird ones that make little sense, believe something lost in translation sort of thing

any rocco’s modern life fans from back in the day here?  

Filbert’s fortune cookie




Charade67 said:


> Have y’all see the reports about the new Figment popcorn bucket at EPCOT? They are saying the line is over 5 hours long and people are already selling them on eBay for over $100. It’s really cute, but 5 hours????


File it under pirates gotta make a living?  guess that’s why they started to limited the number of items per one can purchase.  

Will say I did send my DiL off to buy me a Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket at the first MNSSHP years ago. However, in my defense, I was treating for that & a dessert party   Believe it took over an hour, nice she waited.  I’d have bailed after 15 minutes.


macraven said:


> Sunday, some areas by me could get sleet and snow
> Well, most times our snowfall is a sprinkle of a few snowflakes, so I do not get excited when we get predictions of snow


i’d be more worried about the local driver’s lack of familiarity with proper snow navigating.  Probably more than a few fender benders there on those rare days.


----------



## Lynne G

With all in that cold weather, stay safe.  Saying as of evening news, dusting of snow, then a steady cold rain.  Guess I’ll take that then any snow totals. For the happiness of some, as not that far North of me, will get lots of snow.  Means the mountain ski resorts will be glad to see the real snow. 

What for Friday night dinner? Pizza and mozzarella sticks. Asked little one to order onion rings, as my favorite, like old school ones. Guess she wanted the sticks instead. Eh, enough cheese, but pizza and sticks were tasty. And I’m full. House feels a little cool, so tea for me. And not much of interest to watch, but at least a quiet night, and that’s a good thing.

Sending well wishes to those that need some get well thoughts. Abd hope those boosted today, have no side effects, though sorry to hear Pumpkin’s DH had not so nice side effects.

Yeah, the South generally does not do well with cold weather and even a little bit of snow.  Hope you are going to be warm, and okay Mac. 

Did a Target run to get food, as thought no way going near a grocery store.  Will brace myself to shop at Sam’s tomorrow, as eye doctor there is who we like, and older one has appointment after his work tomorrow.  Since he’s going to have his eyes dilated, even if he drives to, I’ll be driving him home.  And while he’s with the doctor, I figure I’ll shop.  Not much we need, so hoping what I think I want to get there, is available.  May go there earlier, as hoping crowds won’t be there, rather than wait until late afternoon.  Will see how I feel about going out in that cold in the earlier hours. Will be a cold feeling day.


----------



## soniam

We are supposed to get cold tomorrow and Saturday/Sunday night. No precipitation or freezing though. Beef stroganoff for dinner tomorrow night since it will be cold. DH can have noodles, and I will have cauliflower rice with it.

We have been binging Mad Men and Central Park, which is on AppleTV+. If you haven't seen Central Park, it's hilarious. It's an animated musical. Josh Gad is one of the main character voices and a producer. It's very irreverent. The episode we are watching has a girl singing a song about her training bra being a bra-blem  

Son's school district sent an email asking for substitutes, so I put in an application. They must be desperate if they would take meIt said that you can choose assignments, schools, days, and times based upon what's needed, once you are accepted. Hoping to do high school. I can't imagine dealing with little kids. I guess helping temporarily while so many staff are out due to covid quarantine/isolation isn't too bad. DS is already exposed everyday. Luckily, the district requires masks.


----------



## Charade67

Well, the arm is sore now, but that was expected. I also have a bit of a headache.  We were driving home tonight and dh started singing Sweet Caroline. When he got to "Touching me, touching you." He poked me in the arm. Yes, right where I got the shot today.  I was not amused. 



keishashadow said:


> it was a real poop show at the grocery store. When you walk in and find no carts, it’s generally a good clue to turn around & drive home


 We ran into Kroger tonight to grab some cereal. I don't think there was a single loaf of bread left in. the store. Even all the packs of hotdog and hamburger buns were gone. They still had some milk and eggs left though. 



keishashadow said:


> nwahaha a good prophecy. I often get weird ones that make little sense, believe something lost in translation sort of thing


Dh once got one that said something like "It is not too late to turn from the path you have chosen." This was just after we had gotten engaged. 



Lynne G said:


> Did a Target run to get food, as thought no way going near a grocery store.


 I'm almost tempted to go to Kroger tomorrow just to see how insane it wii be. 



soniam said:


> Son's school district sent an email asking for substitutes, so I put in an application


 You are a brave woman. 

Dh has fallen asleep while watching Cops. I think I will find something better to watch.


----------



## macraven

Charade I hope your arm feels better real soon 

For the poke your husband did to you, don’t get made but get even
Lol, just teasing


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> And we are sliding into Friday   I am sooooooooo happy today is Friday.
> 
> No word yet if we are heading to the city yet.  I overnight expressed some rapid test to dd.  She can't find any in her area, and I had a few extra from my " florida trip" pile.  They are starting to feel better yet.  On video chat last night gd was full of energy running, playing, jumping on mom/dad/dogs, having tea with us through the screen...and dd was extremely tired and tired of being sick etc etc etc, asking me to come help her and take care of her and gd lol.    I remember those days!!!!!
> 
> I had no side effects from the booster....dh got hit just as hard as his second shot.  So I whipped up some chicken soup and grilled cheese for supper last night lol.  He is one of those " big baby men" when he gets sick lol.  It's a good thing he doesn't get sick often...I'm not sure either of us would survive that!
> 
> Not much on the agenda for today.  My pile of papers to shuffle is little.  I am slowly getting caught up on @schumigirl 's trip report, then I spied a few others I want to start as well.
> I am thinking with the mild weather we have...it's time to try and bbq some moose steaks tonight.  Pulled out a package today.  It's not often we can bbq/grill in the winter, I want to take advantage of that.
> 
> 
> I hope your ds starts to feel better soon!  I hate when my kiddies are sick even though they are grown adults.  It's a momma thing
> 
> I wish I lived close to you...to help out a bit. Ugh, just reading this made my anxiety spike through the roof. I hope you heal quickly from what you had performed.
> 
> YUM!!!!!  It sounds delicious.  Last night I had to change meals on the fly when dh wasn't feeling good from his booster and he just wanted soup and sammies.  I always have supplies or plans for a quick easy meal for when things like this happen during the week.  Another good one I will pull out is a homemade hamburger helper type meal.  We call that "@ss in a pan"   But it feeds everyone, and no one goes hungry lol.
> 
> I will have to research and make one of these.  It has me intrigued me since I starting reading your trip reports and you talk about it in those.  Sounds like it would be the perfect dessert for a Sunday night supper!
> 
> You are like me...I hate being cold!  I would bundle up the same!!!!  Love the purple toque and scarf.  I wish I looked as cute as you do wearing a toque lol.  I look like the version of Frank from Shameless
> 
> Well, I really should start to shuffle some of these papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe.  I'll probably be popping in lots today as not much going on in the office today, and honestly I'm ok with that for a Friday



Glad they`re beginning to feel better though, and yes, hope you do get to go visit them for your little granddaughters birthday......yes, we never lose that mother instinct to nurture even when they`re adults.

I love that hat, it`s one of those ones hillwalkers use.....but oh my......you should see my hair when I take it off........ Not a pretty sight!!!

Flourless chocolate cake is so easy.....I justs whisk it all up for more than it needs and it seems to be better that way. It`s a cake that sinks and doesn`t look so pretty but my goodness when you cut into it, it`s as if you`ve made a ganache....very, very rich.....even I take a tiny piece.







soniam said:


> Oh yes, @schumigirl, Happy birthday to Kyle!



Thanks soniam........

Beef Stroganoff sounds lovely, haven`t made that in the longest time!!! Yes, a very winter warming dish.......my sister loves cauliflower rice, but can`t quite get to grips with it for some reason, I`m guessing an acquired taste, although I do love cauliflower, epsecially if it has cheese sauce on top....lol.........






Charade67 said:


> Good afternoon. I am officially boosted. Just waiting to see if there are any side effects.  I think I will take a nap this afternoon just because I can. I have paid bills and have a load of towels in the wash. Those might be the only productive things I do today.
> 
> I think we are ready for the snow. Dh took B's disc sled to her yesterday.
> 
> So far, so good. I had my boost at a Walmart Neighborhood Market When I got there the lines at the registers were quite long. Glad I went shopping yesterday.
> 
> I keep seeing 2 different predictions. One says 5-8 inches, the other shows we could get up to 10 inches. I just hop the snow doesn't do mor damage to my tree.
> 
> I hate being too cold, but I also hate being too hot. B would absolutely love your purple hat and scarf.
> 
> Hope everyone is back to feeling well soon.
> 
> 
> My dh is the same. He acts like he is dying when he gets a cold, but is surprised when I don't want to do anything when I have a stomach bug.
> 
> Happy birthday to Kyle!
> 
> 
> I went to Panda Express for lunch today. This was my fortune.
> 
> View attachment 638970



I have a lot of purple scarves apparently in varying shades, and yes, I am quite sad and have them on hangers starting from the darkest to the lightest.......sounds very dorky! 

I just cannot deal with being cold either......but I can cope with a lot of heat, although yes, overheating is not fun. 

Hope you feel much better today and the arm isn`t too bad. And yes, a nap because you can is always a good idea! 






Charade67 said:


> Have y’all see the reports about the new Figment popcorn bucket at EPCOT? They are saying the line is over 5 hours long and people are already selling them on eBay for over $100. It’s really cute, but 5 hours????



I heard about that........6.5 hours folks were waiting I heard from someone....that is crazy!!





macraven said:


> Can’t find my birthday greetings for Kyle
> So sending them again for him




Aww thanks again mac......yes, you sent me an email wishing him HB too.......






macraven said:


> We have a side by side fridge freezer style
> Due to the cabinets in the kitchen, this was the largest size  we could buy to fit in the room
> 
> We do not have a free standing freezer as no place to put it.
> 
> But we do use our fridge freezer for vegetables.
> 
> What meats, fish or chicken, we buy couple times a week and it holds well in our fridge.
> 
> it’s rare for us having snow in our area
> The predicted ice storm that could be near us won’t be until Sunday
> 
> The city will do one sweep of liquid brine put down on our streets but that’s it.
> We do not have snow plows or rock salt to clear our neighborhood roads.
> 
> I will hit Publix in the morning and be ready for Sunday/Monday for food in case we have to stay inside
> 
> Rare for anyone in my hoa drives anywhere when there is low temps, ice/ snow.
> I’m on a winding ridge of 4 levels



We don`t often get snowed in as such here, but I do love days where the weather is dreadful and we don`t go out, but I have to admit after a day or two I`m like a caged lion and just need to get out.......

Yep, we`re always well stocked up with just about everything......I probably buy too much fresh produce as we do sometimes throw out unused cucumbers/lettuce, that kind of stuff. 

But, yes, good idea to get stocked up just in case, your roads are awkward. 





keishashadow said:


> it was a real poop show at the grocery store.  When you walk in and find no carts, it’s generally a good clue to turn around & drive home.   Did grab a ‘passable’ Gatorade flavor.  It’s been awhile I since purchased any.  When did they come out with seemingly hundreds of varieties?
> 
> great news
> 
> so strange how that tends to happen
> 
> i freeze extra baked goods, still pulling out cookies in dribs & drabs.  Keeps them fresh & helps with portion control
> 
> before the quality of the closest RL restaurant tanked after pandemic started, was a frequent visitor.  Will say tho, not a fan of most biscuits, even their’s.  Shocking lol.  I have made them from scratch at various family member‘s requests.  Easy easy, look & taste the same to me.
> 
> yea!
> 
> nwahaha  a good prophecy.  I often get weird ones that make little sense, believe something lost in translation sort of thing
> 
> any rocco’s modern life fans from back in the day here?
> 
> Filbert’s fortune cookie
> View attachment 639082
> 
> 
> File it under pirates gotta make a living?  guess that’s why they started to limited the number of items per one can purchase.
> 
> Will say I did send my DiL off to buy me a Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket at the first MNSSHP years ago. However, in my defense, I was treating for that & a dessert party   Believe it took over an hour, nice she waited.  I’d have bailed after 15 minutes.
> 
> i’d be more worried about the local driver’s lack of familiarity with proper snow navigating.  Probably more than a few fender benders there on those rare days.



Oh lordy....is it bad I can think of one or two folks that Filbert joke is appropriate to send to them.......although I have no idea who Filbert is???

I did make the RL biscuits ages ago and yes, they were identical to the stuff they serve, wouldn`t go out of my way to make them again though. Funnily enough we always raved about the RL down at the convention centre in Orlando.......not as good this time and I`ve always been a fan of it before. 

Kyle did like your birthday meme......





Thank you for the birthday wishes for my boy! He did have a nice birthday and we have a nice pub booked tonight for dinner. This is a new one to us, but gets amazing reviews and we`re not sure why we`ve never gone before as one of my friends says she prefers it to the other one in that village we usually go to. Long as the steaks are cooked as we ask and tasty, all good. 

We have fog this morning and a real feel of -3, so no walking this morning although Kyle is still going running with his club......crazy in this cold!! 

Inspired by Janet the other day....I`m going to have a pamper afternoon......do all the usual pamper things and have a sip or two of sparkly as I do so. Although I usually keep the sparkly for when I`m getting made up and dressed to go out.....love it........

No cooking tonight as we`re out for dinner but will soak diced beef in ale all day before cooking overnight in the slow cooker with a medley of other ingredients, then have that for Sunday dinner tomorrow. Dishes like that benefit from being cooked the day before, but will add dumplings on Sunday as requested in the last half hour with some veg to be decided yet. 

Lunch today is brioche rolls with bacon......mac.....will set another chair at the table for you........

Fruit and croissants for breakfast.......





























Have a wonderful Saturday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Well, at least double digits.  12 degrees out.  And hehe, older one left for early morning work, and then little one finally went to bed.  Sigh.  And was up before older one’s alarm went off.  So a goodbye and a good morning to my kids.  DH just left, as DMIL is not feeling as well.  She has all the shots, but think the place she is at, has had many staff testing positive.  Sigh, and even more crazy, the one college my DH teaches at, said even if you are positive, can come into class.  DH is furious, as while he is fully boosted, of the four of us, he has the the highest chance of getting much worse than us other three. Hopefully most kids do virtual.  But DH will still go in, as a few of the kids said they prefer in person. I guess masks and hope for the best.  It is so inconsistent.  Think was said, when inside, wear a mask.  And so, that’s what I do.  Some places, most are masked, some places, including the bank I went to, I was the only one masked.  

Okay, off that soap box.

And so, a quiet home for me.  As older one does not come home until later in the afternoon, I guess tea, and whatever I feel like watching.  May make some oatmeal, as feeling hungry.  I fully don’t expect to hear little one until a late lunch hour.  May do a grocery run shortly, as most open around 8 am.  Will see what empty shelves I see.  May be a messy commute for those on the roads Monday morning, but we are to be just wet, and not snowed in.  Saying where I live, snow will last around 2 hours, Sunday evening, then change to rain into Monday morning.  So I fully expect, if we need to go out on Monday, will not be an issue.

And yay, that weekend feeling is a bonus one, and so a super sized Saturday wish for all the homies.  Good morning all.  Brrr, it’s a wee bit cool start.  But a clear sky.  While may be shivering a little, rocking those shades will make me look warm.  Yeah.  Right?  Sigh.  It’s Wintertime y’all.


----------



## keishashadow

Waiting for grand dog to be dropped off for weekend.  Big gymnastics competition at lovely resort. We decided weeks ago just not comfortable with driving up to Lake Erie for that getaway.

Just as well.  Issues at home and first big storm rapidly approaching.  Sometimes life’s zigs & zags do work out for the best. If I repeat that to my self a few more times, I may just swallow it



Lynne G said:


> Will brace myself to shop at Sam’s tomorrow, as eye doctor there is who we like, and older one has appointment after his work tomorrow. Since he’s going to have his eyes dilated, even if he drives to, I’ll be driving him home. And while he’s with the doctor, I figure I’ll shop. Not much we need, so hoping what I think I want to get there, is available.


Have issues need to see specialist for general eye care here.  However, went to our local office once for sunglasses. the mr needed replaced quickly as he let his sit in truck & the coating melted???

None of them here participate in our insurance plan.  Bit of a pain to pay, then get reimbursed but they did a really nice job cutting his tricky RX. Best of all, they provided them in just days as promised, in time pre cruise


soniam said:


> Beef stroganoff for dinner tomorrow night since it will be cold.


I’ve never been quite satisfied with attempts for some reason. Even my go to of adding dijon a miss


soniam said:


> Josh Gad





soniam said:


> Son's school district sent an email asking for substitutes, so I put in an application. They must be desperate if they would take me


always thotof that as a calling vs a job. They’d be lucky to have you.
Do u have teaching certificate?  Here, I’ve had one DS teach early on in his career via some sort of exception the state offers In districts that find themselves in a pinch but, only in secondary levels

he quickly decided while he has enjoyed coaching at that level, teaching is not his bag lol 


Charade67 said:


> When he got to "Touching me, touching you." He poked me in the arm. Yes, right where I got the shot today. I was not amused


Must not laugh 


Charade67 said:


> Dh once got one that said something like "It is not too late to turn from the path you have chosen." This was just after we had gotten engaged


Maybe an ex GF planted that. 
Hmmm maybe I should try to write a screenplay for a hallmark movie? Lol


schumigirl said:


> have a lot of purple scarves apparently in varying shades,


Imagine that 
It used to be id wind up with multiple gifted gloves every winter. I’m picky & have tiny hands, would wind up donating to local shelter. Win all the way around!


schumigirl said:


> Oh lordy....is it bad I can think of one or two folks that Filbert joke is appropriate to send to them.......although I have no idea who Filbert is???


Oh my goodness.  We must rectify this.  One of my favorite Nickelodeon offerings.  Slyly irreverent.  Invader zim even more out there lol


schumigirl said:


> Inspired by Janet the other day....I`m going to have a pamper afternoon......do all the usual pamper things and have a sip or two of sparkly as I do so. Although I usually keep the sparkly for when I`m getting made up and dressed to go out.....love it........


Nice, hope you included chocolate in between treatments too. Enjoy the BD celebrations


Lynne G said:


> Sigh, and even more crazy, the one college my DH teaches at, said even if you are positive, can come into class. DH is furious, as while he is fully boosted, of the four of us, he has the the highest chance of getting much worse than us other three


Totally unacceptable, sorry to hear.  Stay safe

My youngest DS, you’ve met (who mac can vouche for as being very conscious, especially as to mask wearing) & having both Pfizer vaxx; is struggling right now. 

don’t remember seeing him this sick since he had bacterial pneumonia. keeping close eye on him, double masked & keeping recommended distance as per our dr.

It’s quite startling how high the temp can get even with fever reducing agents in place   Doesn’t seem that long ago that my middle DS went thru this, he still has a few lingering long-Haul issues

My youngest’s results were confirmed to have Delta, not omicron, via genomic sequencing.  It’s is still hitting even the healthy, fully vaxx much harder than omicron’s symptoms.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Waiting for grand dog to be dropped off for weekend.  Big gymnastics competition at lovely resort. We decided weeks ago just not comfortable with driving up to Lake Erie for that getaway.
> 
> Just as well.  Issues at home and first big storm rapidly approaching.  Sometimes life’s zigs & zags do work out for the best. If I repeat that to my self a few more times, I may just swallow it
> 
> 
> Have issues need to see specialist for general eye care here.  However, went to our local office once for sunglasses. the mr needed replaced quickly as he let his sit in truck & the coating melted???
> 
> None of them here participate in our insurance plan.  Bit of a pain to pay, then get reimbursed but they did a really nice job cutting his tricky RX. Best of all, they provided them in just days as promised, in time pre cruise
> 
> I’ve never been quite satisfied with attempts for some reason. Even my go to of adding dijon a miss
> 
> 
> 
> always thotof that as a calling vs a job. They’d be lucky to have you.
> Do u have teaching certificate?  Here, I’ve had one DS teach early on in his career via some sort of exception the state offers In districts that find themselves in a pinch but, only in secondary levels
> 
> he quickly decided while he has enjoyed coaching at that level, teaching is not his bag lol
> 
> Must not laugh
> 
> Maybe an ex GF planted that.
> Hmmm maybe I should try to write a screenplay for a hallmark movie? Lol
> 
> Imagine that
> It used to be id wind up with multiple gifted gloves every winter. I’m picky & have tiny hands, would wind up donating to local shelter. Win all the way around!
> 
> Oh my goodness.  We must rectify this.  One of my favorite Nickelodeon offerings.  Slyly irreverent.  Invader zim even more out there lol
> 
> Nice, hope you included chocolate in between treatments too. Enjoy the BD celebrations
> 
> Totally unacceptable, sorry to hear.  Stay safe
> 
> My youngest DS, you’ve met (who mac can vouche for as being very conscious, especially as to mask wearing) & having both Pfizer vaxx; is struggling right now.
> 
> don’t remember seeing him this sick since he had bacterial pneumonia. keeping close eye on him, double masked & keeping recommended distance as per our dr.
> 
> It’s quite startling how high the temp can get even with fever reducing agents in place   Doesn’t seem that long ago that my middle DS went thru this, he still has a few lingering long-Haul issues
> 
> My youngest’s results were confirmed to have Delta, not omicron, via genomic sequencing.  It’s is still hitting even the healthy, fully vaxx much harder than omicron’s symptoms.



I do hope DS picks up soon, it does sound nasty what he`s going through right now.....you`ll be glad he lives close enough you can take care of him when he needs it. And yes how high temps can go is very scary. Fingers crossed he picks up soon...

Omicron is wiping delta out here apparently, hope it`s true as omicron is much milder to the average person.

Hope GD does well this weekend too........

Oh Nickelodeon.....a channel we never watched, or very rarely.....was Kenan & Kel from that pot of shows? We did watch that and the odd cartoon I cannot remember.......

They need some new blood to write those movies.....dear lord how do they get away with it!

No chocolate for me....they have demolished the flourless chocolate cake I made though.........I did have some spicy chips and dip as an afternoon snack now. 

Yes, win win to donate items you won`t use......and yes, you do have very small hands, I never noticed before........then again, I miss a lot at times ..........many years ago one of my dad`s friends daughter used to come and visit with him when he came to see my dad. She had been in my room many times, looking at albums, talking about boys and so on, we were about 13 or 14.......this went on for ages......one day my mum said to me, doesn`t Kathleen do well for only having one hand!!!!! Wait......what.........I asked her when she had lost it and what happened, horrified in thinking it was recent.......turns out she was born that way.......I felt a chump and a half!!

And she did only have one hand.......she had a stump where her hand and lower part of her arm would have been.....I never once noticed. And funnily enough one of my brothers thought I was joking as he hadn`t noticed either.

I do now consider myself more observant......thankfully!!! 








Ended up with bacon on buns for breakfast and made up some shrimp spring rolls for lunch.....similar to the ones in Confisco Grille with the clear wrap instead of the usual coating.....felt quite healthy......  she says sipping sparkly and nibbling on crisps and garlic dip!!!

Legs waxed, feet glowing, face mask all cleaned off.....time to go do a deep treatment for the hair.......although my hair is in excellent condition wise even if I say so myself ......but it`s a nice little pamper.

Temps have improved slightly as the day has gone on, at least we`re above freezing now.....think I`ll have a winter dress on tonight and boots, definitely boots. I do have one with a high neck, but think it might be too high and maybe a little frumpy..........looks a little like a Laura Ingalls dress, but it does sit above the knee at least.


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. I slept in until 10:00 today. It was so nice. I don't really have much of anything planned today.  I think I might do some light house cleaning, but that is all.

Last night I dreamed that I was supposed to go to EPCOT, but my phone wasn't working. I was worried about being able to communicate with my friends, so I decided that I needed to go the the phone store first and get my phone fixed. I think this dream came from a combination of reading about the Figment popcorn bucket yesterday and from my email being down for the past 3 days.  I still don't have email.



schumigirl said:


> although I have no idea who Filbert is???


 No clue here either.



Lynne G said:


> Sigh, and even more crazy, the one college my DH teaches at, said even if you are positive, can come into class.


  That's crazy. At my dh's school the professors are required to wear masks but the students aren't . Doesn't make sense to me.



keishashadow said:


> My youngest DS, you’ve met (who mac can vouche for as being very conscious, especially as to mask wearing) & having both Pfizer vaxx; is struggling right now.


Hoping he is feeling better soon.



schumigirl said:


> And she did only have one hand.......she had a stump where her hand and lower part of her arm would have been.....I never once noticed. And funnily enough one of my brothers thought I was joking as he hadn`t noticed either.
> 
> I do now consider myself more observant......thankfully!!


That reminds me of something that happened with B when she was 7 or 8. One summer her Girl Scout troop met at Dairy Queen for ice cream. There was a new girl there who was thinking about joining the troop. Later I asked B some questions like, Did you meet the new girl? Was she nice? etc. Then I asked B if she noticed anything different about the new girl. She said no. So I asked B what color the girl's hair was. B couldn't remember.  The girl in question had alopecia. She had no hair at all.  To this day I still don't know if B was completely unobservant, or if she really didn't consider that a difference worth noting.


Dh just reminded me that we wanted to go to a furniture store today. We have a small credit with them that expires later this year. There is nothing that we really need right now, but it would be a shame to let the credit go to waste. We are considering a new chair for our spare room.


----------



## macraven

Always nice to drop in and see lots of fun chatter here

Nothing exciting going on within my 4 walls
Did a run early morning to pick up meds at Walgreens 

This has been the highlight of my day so far.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Oh Nickelodeon.....a channel we never watched, or very rarely.....was Kenan & Kel from that pot of shows? We did watch that and the odd cartoon I cannot remember.......


That’s the one 


schumigirl said:


> one day my mum said to me, doesn`t Kathleen do well for only having one hand!!!!! Wait......what.........I asked her when she had lost it and what happened, horrified in thinking it was recent.......turns out she was born that way.


Most Kids are like that before they hit middle school 


macraven said:


> This has been the highlight of my day so far.


Better a slow day than seeing tsunami
wave heading toward you.

had read of today’s 1-2 feet ones in Hawaii and heading to our west coast. Thot hmmm not so bad. NOT. Saw video of the incoming water in a town


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> I’ve never been quite satisfied with attempts for some reason. Even my go to of adding dijon a miss
> 
> 
> 
> always thotof that as a calling vs a job. They’d be lucky to have you.
> Do u have teaching certificate?  Here, I’ve had one DS teach early on in his career via some sort of exception the state offers In districts that find themselves in a pinch but, only in secondary levels


I am not a huge beef fan, so I use ground beef. Must be the German in me who likes ground meat  I like to use a good beef bone broth, lots of sour cream, worcestershire (subbing sherry vinegar and keto steak sauce since it's fairly high in sugar), onion, garlic, and sometimes a bit of dijon. Sometimes it comes out good sometimes not. I think the ground beef is better about absorbing the flavors and adds a nice fatty flavor of it's own.

I normally wouldn't bother considering being a sub, and they usually do want teacher certification. However, they are giving exceptions and not even requiring a college degree right now. There are so many staff and teachers who are out quarantining/isolating that principals, administrative staff, and teachers with free periods are having to basically babysit classes. Some districts/schools near us have had to shut down for a day or more due to lack of staffing. I figure if they are willing to accept just my bachelors in Electrical Engineering for an emergency, and since I am not working, then I could probably help out. If it's science, math, or technical related, then I could definitely help out for a few days. Those are also the classes where it's hardest to find qualified subs. Heck, we are always helping our son out with his computer science course, at least in guiding him and telling him how to go about debugging issues in his programs. I hate just giving him the answers, but I definitely don't mind pointing him the right direction on how to solve the problems himself. They increased the sub pay, so I am hoping that helps them to actually find qualified people to be subs. It's definitely not something I plan on doing after the current crisis passes. It's something that I know I could not do as a profession. I just don't have the patience. College could be different, but still not really my bag.

Hope your youngest gets to feeling better soon. I think these variants are going to be lingering.


----------



## keishashadow

Decided to make up some teriyaki chicken & rice  & portion into 4 freezer containers fir jr.  I added some heat to try to speak to his muted taste buds.  Turns out the cats are out of food. Will need to brave WM in a bit & grab a 40 # bag. Was hoping if I wait the majority of the panic buyers will have peter’d out

need to figure out what takeout the mr & I will grab. I could honestly care less.  


soniam said:


> Some districts/schools near us have had to shut down for a day or more due to lack of staffing


The city schools here were mostly closed down this past week but, covid new infection related.  It gets to a certain number & the doors are shut for a reset

here, now that all schools have handed out chrome books, there are no more snow days. Rite of passage gone for s new generation of kids

Find it odd that if a day or two absence only, the class can’t morph over to the dedicated online virtual school run class for one subject or two re their advanced classes.

Even if they could be supervised by a sub & just be able to view a pre-recorded the teacher feed and not have commenting capability.  What do I know lol?  Might be contractual issue there

this coming from the grandma who had to take a few very deep breath's a few weeks ago & try to remember concepts of Algebra I re makeup vacation assignments

anyhoo good luck


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> The city schools here were mostly closed down this past week but, covid new infection related.  It gets to a certain number & the doors are shut for a reset
> 
> here, now that all schools have handed out chrome books, there are no more snow days. Rite of passage gone for s new generation of kids
> 
> Find it odd that if a day or two absence only, the class can’t morph over to the dedicated online virtual school run class for one subject or two re their advanced classes.
> 
> Even if they could be supervised by a sub & just be able to view a pre-recorded the teacher feed and not have commenting capability.  What do I know lol?  Might be contractual issue there
> 
> this coming from the grandma who had to take a few very deep breath's a few weeks ago & try to remember concepts of Algebra I re makeup vacation assignments
> 
> anyhoo good luck



They are trying to avoid shutting down or going virtual. All students have Chrome books, so that's not an issue. Internet/wifi is an issue for some, but they were able to figure out how to handle that last school year. The biggest issue is that the Texas Education Agency, which doles out state/federal money to the school districts, will not provide money for days that schools close due to covid anymore. If the districts or even individual schools shut down, then they lose money. My son's district is already in the red for last year, because they had to provide extra funding for things to handle virtual learning, like Chrome books and wifi hotspots. The state wouldn't provide money for it, even federal money. Also, the way that school funding happens in Texas is very wonky. Our district is large and in the city, so salaries and property/facilities are more expensive, higher expenses. However, our district has to send about 50% of the money it collects in property taxes (that's how Texas mostly funds schools) back to the state of Texas in a recapture scheme. That money is then given to districts that pull in less property tax money, particularly those in south Texas near the border. So, the district can't afford to lose money, unless they want to lay off teachers, mostly teachers for specialized/elective classes. It's a cluster


----------



## Lynne G

All I can say, is very good thing I went when 1st opened. Waiting for older one to be done, and most of what I picked up was gone.  Lots of bare shelves and long lines.


----------



## macraven

I have been reading, answering emails and an eye on the weather channel today

Now it’s my playtime to catch up with what is important… this thread!

and have no idea what I was going to say
Lol

Am thrilled not living in the north anymore
That cold weather of northern Illinois, lower Wisconsin is only a past memory now

Weather here for me is ok for today
Temps ok but that will change Sunday or Monday.

The low temps are going to ruin my flowers that have started to bud


----------



## macraven

I had a shocking event 10 minutes ago

Reading emails last 10 minutes and saw I had an email sent today from UO that today was my last day to renew my AP for the 20% discount 

You bet I made the call to renew !

It was my one and only email for the heads up from
UO.

Employee had no idea why it was not sent days ago

Told him I’m just another red headed step kid I guess…

(But all set up and pass renewed )

Now all is fine in the world of Mac


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Hello everyone. I slept in until 10:00 today. It was so nice. I don't really have much of anything planned today.  I think I might do some light house cleaning, but that is all.
> 
> Last night I freaked that I was supposed to go to EPCOT, but my phone wasn't working. I was worried about being able to communicate with my friends, so I decided that I needed to go the the phone store first and get my phone fixed. I think this dream came from a combination of reading about the Figment popcorn bucket yesterday and from my email being down for the past 3 days.  I still don't have email.
> 
> No clue here either.
> 
> That's crazy. At my dh's school the professors are required to wear masks but the students aren't . Doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> 
> Hoping he is feeling better soon.
> 
> 
> That reminds me of something that happened with B when she was 7 or 8. One summer her Girl Scout troop met at Dairy Queen for ice cream. There was a new girl there who was thinking about joining the troop. Later I asked B some questions like, Did you meet the new girl? Was she nice? etc. Then I asked B if she noticed anything different about the new girl. She said no. So I asked B what color the girl's hair was. B couldn't remember.  The girl in question had alopecia. She had no hair at all.  To this day I still don't know if B was completely unobservant, or if she really didn't consider that a difference worth noting.
> 
> 
> Dh just reminded me that we wanted to go to a furniture store today. We have a small credit with them that expires later this year. There is nothing that we really need right now, but it would be a shame to let the credit go to waste. We are considering a new chair for our spare room.



That doesn’t make sense at all…..either everyone wears masks, or don‘t bother……

She probably didn’t think it was huge difference……

Happy buying with your credit……




macraven said:


> Always nice to drop in and see lots of fun chatter here
> 
> Nothing exciting going on within my 4 walls
> Did a run early morning to pick up meds at Walgreens
> 
> This has been the highlight of my day so far.



Sometimes it’s the simple things…….lol…..





keishashadow said:


> That’s the one
> 
> Most Kids are like that before they hit middle school
> 
> Better a slow day than seeing tsunami
> wave heading toward you.
> 
> had read of today’s 1-2 feet ones in Hawaii and heading to our west coast. Thot hmmm not so bad. NOT. Saw video of the incoming water in a town



Kyle showed me the eruption that set it off earlier as seen from space……didnt think it would cause so much damage…..I was wrong.





soniam said:


> I am not a huge beef fan, so I use ground beef. Must be the German in me who likes ground meat  I like to use a good beef bone broth, lots of sour cream, worcestershire (subbing sherry vinegar and keto steak sauce since it's fairly high in sugar), onion, garlic, and sometimes a bit of dijon. Sometimes it comes out good sometimes not. I think the ground beef is better about absorbing the flavors and adds a nice fatty flavor of it's own.
> 
> I normally wouldn't bother considering being a sub, and they usually do want teacher certification. However, they are giving exceptions and not even requiring a college degree right now. There are so many staff and teachers who are out quarantining/isolating that principals, administrative staff, and teachers with free periods are having to basically babysit classes. Some districts/schools near us have had to shut down for a day or more due to lack of staffing. I figure if they are willing to accept just my bachelors in Electrical Engineering for an emergency, and since I am not working, then I could probably help out. If it's science, math, or technical related, then I could definitely help out for a few days. Those are also the classes where it's hardest to find qualified subs. Heck, we are always helping our son out with his computer science course, at least in guiding him and telling him how to go about debugging issues in his programs. I hate just giving him the answers, but I definitely don't mind pointing him the right direction on how to solve the problems himself. They increased the sub pay, so I am hoping that helps them to actually find qualified people to be subs. It's definitely not something I plan on doing after the current crisis passes. It's something that I know I could not do as a profession. I just don't have the patience. College could be different, but still not really my bag.
> 
> Hope your youngest gets to feeling better soon. I think these variants are going to be lingering.



Of German descent too, but tend to avoid ground beef in favour of proper steak…….I think I have mixed blood…….lol……..well, we are part Scandinavian too.




keishashadow said:


> Decided to make up some teriyaki chicken & rice  & portion into 4 freezer containers fir jr.  I added some heat to try to speak to his muted taste buds.  Turns out the cats are out of food. Will need to brave WM in a bit & grab a 40 # bag. Was hoping if I wait the majority of the panic buyers will have peter’d out
> 
> need to figure out what takeout the mr & I will grab. I could honestly care less.
> 
> The city schools here were mostly closed down this past week but, covid new infection related.  It gets to a certain number & the doors are shut for a reset
> 
> here, now that all schools have handed out chrome books, there are no more snow days. Rite of passage gone for s new generation of kids
> 
> Find it odd that if a day or two absence only, the class can’t morph over to the dedicated online virtual school run class for one subject or two re their advanced classes.
> 
> Even if they could be supervised by a sub & just be able to view a pre-recorded the teacher feed and not have commenting capability.  What do I know lol?  Might be contractual issue there
> 
> this coming from the grandma who had to take a few very deep breath's a few weeks ago & try to remember concepts of Algebra I re makeup vacation assignments
> 
> anyhoo good luck




Teriyaki chicken always goes down Well here……

Algebra gives me the willies………scary!




macraven said:


> I had a shocking event 10 minutes ago
> 
> Reading emails last 10 minutes and saw I had an email sent today from UO that today was my last day to renew my AP for the 20% discount
> 
> You bet I made the call to renew !
> 
> It was my one and only email for the heads up from
> UO.
> 
> Employee had no idea why it was not sent days ago
> 
> Told him I’m just another red headed step kid I guess…
> 
> (But all set up and pass renewed )
> 
> Now all is fine in the world of Mac



Nice deal mac……



Well, we have found our new favourite pub that serves food.

Phenomenal place that blows the other place in that Village out of the water…….steaks were sublime…….perfectly cooked and so tasty. The restaurant was very olde worlde style….beautiful and with a real coal fire in the area our tables were located. Everyone had a beautiful meal. 

They had decent chocolate desserts for most and I had a lovely creme brûlée. Decent wine list too. So yes, we’ll go back there for sure.

Frozen fog all round tonight, but supposed to be gone by tomorrow……

Won‘t be late in bed tonight……


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, Saturday night.  Yeah, in my pajamas already.  No need to go out. Early dinner too.  Since that chicken broth was still around, made cream of chicken rice soup, with carrots sliced thin, and a few pieces of the last of my celery.  Was so good, was ready to lick the bowl.  Then grilled cheese for little one and me, to dip in it, and a toasted turkey breast with cheese and mayonnaise sandwich for older one.  Salad with caesar dressing. And we are all full.  Now tea in my cup, as eh to watch from what I see.  Think both kids will go to bed way after me, as older one does not work tomorrow, though he was up very early today. Both are playing online with their friends,  

And a very cool drop in temp, as when I wake up, thermometer will say 9 degrees. Eek. Cool spell for us. At least next week seems to be more seasonal with 40’s the highs, though by the end of the week, back to low 20’s as the highs. Winter! Yeah, I’m already done with this cold. And I do think our Februaries are the coldest month. So thoughts of warmer weather are still months away. Still thinking of a Spring Trip, but it’s still a maybe. Maybe more like May or later Summer. Though my Fall trip is a go, for sure. Ah, time usually does fly. Hoping next thing ya know, Spring is here. 

Time for more tea, and a what else can I watch.  

May all stay warm, and have a very good night’s sleep.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. I ended up not getting any housework done. Dh and I decided that we need new bath towels, so we did some shopping for that. The old ones will get washed and donated to the Humane Society. Then we went to the furniture store to spend our credit. We left with an office chair, a desk lamp, and 2 bed pillows.  After we got home I napped. I have a new side effect - a fever. It's not high enough to be of concern, but it is making me feel bad. Good thing we aren't going anywhere for the next couple if days. 



keishashadow said:


> Turns out the cats are out of food. Will need to brave WM in a bit & grab a 40 # bag.


 I hope it wasn't too crazy. 



macraven said:


> Reading emails last 10 minutes and saw I had an email sent today from UO that today was my last day to renew my AP for the 20% discount
> 
> You bet I made the call to renew !
> 
> It was my one and only email for the heads up from
> UO.


I'm surprised that didn't give you more of a warning. Glad all is well now. 



schumigirl said:


> Well, we have found our new favourite pub that serves food.
> 
> Phenomenal place that blows the other place in that Village out of the water…….steaks were sublime…….perfectly cooked and so tasty. The restaurant was very olde worlde style….beautiful and with a real coal fire in the area our tables were located. Everyone had a beautiful meal.


 I love finding new, good restaurants. We eat out way too much though. 



Lynne G said:


> Ah, Saturday night. Yeah, in my pajamas already. No need to go out.


Same here. No need to go anywhere for the next couple of days. 

Dh is watching the NFL playoffs. I will probably go back to sleep again. I don't care anything about these teams.


----------



## macraven

I found my twin!!
Similar meal as Lynne’s but I cheated and use some can soup of cream of asparagus and a can of cream of celery

chicken and rice dish for dinner
But I made a tad too much and we will be looking at leftovers for two days …

charade I did ask the TM why such a late email for my renewal

Dude put me on hold to check and told me they can’t figure it out that I only received one alert
UO usually starts sending out messages 30 days in advance for special renewal deals 

I’m okay with it as I did not dawdle once I read the email for the renewal discount

Its more of a jump in price this time around but did expect a sizable Increase was going to happen


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good evening. I ended up not getting any housework done. Dh and I decided that we need new bath towels, so we did some shopping for that. The old ones will get washed and donated to the Humane Society. Then we went to the furniture store to spend our credit. We left with an office chair, a desk lamp, and 2 bed pillows.  After we got home I napped. I have a new side effect - a fever. It's not high enough to be of concern, but it is making me feel bad. Good thing we aren't going anywhere for the next couple if days.
> 
> I hope it wasn't too crazy.
> 
> I'm surprised that didn't give you more of a warning. Glad all is well now.
> 
> I love finding new, good restaurants. We eat out way too much though.
> 
> 
> Same here. No need to go anywhere for the next couple of days.
> 
> Dh is watching the NFL playoffs. I will probably go back to sleep again. I don't care anything about these teams.




No such thing as eating out too often.......we love it, whether it`s with groups of friends, just the 3 of us or special dinners out with just the two of us for a nice romantic dinner. Why not.......





macraven said:


> I found my twin!!
> Similar meal as Lynne’s but I cheated and use some can soup of cream of asparagus and a can of cream of celery
> 
> chicken and rice dish for dinner
> But I made a tad too much and we will be looking at leftovers for two days …
> 
> charade I did ask the TM why such a late email for my renewal
> 
> Dude put me on hold to check and told me they can’t figure it out that I only received one alert
> UO usually starts sending out messages 30 days in advance for special renewal deals
> 
> I’m okay with it as I did not dawdle once I read the email for the renewal discount
> 
> Its more of a jump in price this time around but did expect a sizable Increase was going to happen



What a coincidence  

Nice you jumped so fast on the deal! 





Ended up staying up very late last night after all, so we slept late this morning which was just lovely......and frost has all gone so it`s not as cold thankfully, but we have rain now. 

Didn`t put the beef in the slow cooker last night.......so popped it on this morning, will be smelling that gorgeous aroma soon. Dumplings will be popped in for last half hour. 

I think we are still full from last night`s food........and we all agreed this morning we have found our new place to go......diet will be cursing us for sure.......so a slice of toast with some lemon curd for breakfast......more than enough with a large pot of English breakfast tea.

Plan a very lazy Sunday ahead......will do a little housework, chat to some friends and get some TR done.....I`m quite impressed how fast I`m getting through this one, but it`s that time of year of not much going on for most of our friends too. So, going to pop The Nun`s Story dvd in and watch that, my favourite Audrey Hepburn movie as my guys are out for a couple of hours.



























Happy Sunday 



​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, good Sunday morning to you Schumi.  Someday, I’ll be back in England, and will enjoy a proper breakfast tea.  I’m a tea drinker, and my sister knows it, so now using some of the tea she bought me for Christmas.  

Oh and I mistook, we are at a nice 8 degrees, not 9, this early morning for me. Clear skies, and still very dark out, with sunrise still some time later. That storm along our Eastern coast will arrive by dinner time. Still saying the snow we will see, will be washed or slushy mess, as rain to follow before it leaves Monday morning, ready to dump snow on those further North in the NE. Charade, hope you did not get much snow as the storm passed by you. Nice purchases, and hope that higher fever goes away very soon, if not already.

Yay Mac! I never seem to get those discount emails. But as I have to renew next month, sigh, higher price, but still I will renew. I tend to get more than a week in the parks, and the small discounts and savings on my hotel stays, why I keep renewing. Hope your WM run got you the cat food. I was so glad to made two trips to Sam’s. When I was looking around the store waiting for older one, the amount of stuff in carts was crazy, There was long lines to checkout, and lots of people. Not nearly as crowded, and not much of a line, when I went when the opened at 8 am yesterday morning.

And so, as routine as our week days are, so are are weekends. Lazy Saturday, and house cleaning, as getting the trash out, Sunday. Yeah, and alarm should set, but yay, a bonus relaxing Monday. My bedtimes sometimes are a little later on the weekends, but my early time up, is too.

Super happy Sunday homies.  Stay safe, warm, and good all are feeling well.  If not feeling as well, sending get well good thoughts your way.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Sunday. I am just sitting here watching the snow fall. 

I wok up this morning with my temperature back to normal, so that is good. Arm is still a little sore, but not too bad.  I guess I should do some of that housework I didn't do yesterday.


----------



## macraven

I’m watching it also charade and hope it stops soon

It is rare we get snow and last report said our area should only get less than one inch at the most

If it continues, 9 hours from now,  we should get the spraying of brine
Mostly likely that won’t be happening 

(highly doubt that will happen in my area)

our weather advisory is over at midnight
We are at 38 degrees now but weather for early Tuesday is back to 58 temperatures 

Cities south of us would have services as they will have the issues of heavy snowfalls
And they are getting power outages now



Good to read you are okay and arm pain is tolerable
Hope you have a quick recovery!

and hope no snow issues in your area !


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Happy Sunday. I am just sitting here watching the snow fall.
> 
> I wok up this morning with my temperature back to normal, so that is good. Arm is still a little sore, but not too bad.  I guess I should do some of that housework I didn't do yesterday.



Good to hear your temp is normal, always a good sign. 

I was worse with the booster than previous 2 jabs....it was like nerve pain all down the left side, not actually the arm itself, vey painful and for the full week. Glad yours is passing quickly and not lingering.




macraven said:


> I’m watching it also charade and hope it stops soon
> 
> It is rare we get snow and last report said our area should only get less than one inch at the most
> 
> If it continues, 9 hours from now,  we should get the spraying of brine
> Mostly likely that won’t be happening
> 
> (highly doubt that will happen in my area)
> 
> our weather advisory is over at midnight
> We are at 38 degrees now but weather for early Tuesday is back to 58 temperatures
> 
> Cities south of us would have services as they will have the issues of heavy snowfalls
> And they are getting power outages now
> 
> 
> 
> Good to read you are okay and arm pain is tolerable
> Hope you have a quick recovery!
> 
> and hope no snow issues in your area !



Tom didn`t believe me till I showed him your pictures of the snow.......he asked if you`d moved back to illinois again.......lol.......that is a big change in temperature for you.....keep nice and cosy.......






Been a very quiet day today......on my own for most of it which is unusual for me, but quite nice to watch some chick flicks.......

Beef in ale was delicious and dumplings turned out fine, not too doughy, so a lovely winter warming dish for such a cold day. I love my slow cooker!! So, clean plates all round tonight again. 

Earl Grey coming right up with a coconut lime cake slice as a treat.........plan an early night, but best laid plans........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Kyle showed me the eruption that set it off earlier as seen from space……didnt think it would cause so much damage…..I was wrong.


fascinating to see it, makes you wonder if there is any square inch of earth not under satellite observance lol


schumigirl said:


> tend to avoid ground beef in favour of proper steak……


Soniam’s dish sounds interesting, lest you wouldn’t have to worry about the meat getting chewy.   might be something to explore during dental work.  Anything but that hamburger helper    Had a friend who had it on the table twice a week.


schumigirl said:


> Teriyaki chicken always goes down Well here……


same, he had a bit today.  Glad i portioned it out into 4 freezer containers.  Can stash them & pull back out as mood strikes him.


schumigirl said:


> Phenomenal place that blows the other place in that Village out of the water…….steaks were sublime…….perfectly cooked and so tasty. The restaurant was very olde worlde style….beautiful and with a real coal fire in the area our tables were located. Everyone had a beautiful meal.


yum, now I’m hungry.  Wings up next next as is our wont during football game day.   Not sure what I’m making as a side tho other than celery sticks.  Cheese plate later,


Lynne G said:


> And I do think our Februaries are the coldest month. So thoughts of warmer weather are still months away.


absolutely, February is a horror.  good luck to ur eagles, they need a burst of energy right now.  I’m sure I’ll turn off our steeler game by 9 pm  


Charade67 said:


> I hope it wasn't too crazy.


specifically, went to Sams to do the online scan & go.  Easy Please since the mr was there to do the heavy lifting.  Cats were quite happy to see me 


macraven said:


> Dude put me on hold to check and told me they can’t figure it out that I only received one alert
> UO usually starts sending out messages 30 days in advance for special renewa


quite odd.  Sounds as tho you were 30 days past your actual renewal date.  set up a note in your phone calendar as reminder For next year, 30 days prior tho.  That’s when u should start to receive the reminders


schumigirl said:


> No such thing as eating out too often.......we love it, whether it`s with groups of friends, just the 3 of us or special dinners out with just the two of us for a nice romantic dinner. Why not.......


i can’t remember the last time we sat down anywhere to eat here.  just not comfy with how my fellow diners appear to be rolling.  Did enjoy our takeout yesterday, juicy hoagie for the mr & loaded Stromboli for me (anchovies and nobody whining about it as when i get some on pizza when I share with my kids).  Ooooh, it’s touching my pepperoni, it smells, boohoo   


macraven said:


> Cities south of us would have services as they will have the issues of heavy snowfalls
> And they are getting power outages now


no power is far worse than shoveling.  We were just bumped up to forecast of13 inches.  Supposedly, going to start soon.  let the madness begin


----------



## Charade67

The snow has stopped and now we are getting freezing rain.  Yay.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 639584
> 
> View attachment 639585
> fascinating to see it, makes you wonder if there is any square inch of earth not under satellite observance lol
> 
> Soniam’s dish sounds interesting, lest you wouldn’t have to worry about the meat getting chewy.   might be something to explore during dental work.  Anything but that hamburger helper    Had a friend who had it on the table twice a week.
> 
> same, he had a bit today.  Glad i portioned it out into 4 freezer containers.  Can stash them & pull back out as mood strikes him.
> 
> yum, now I’m hungry.  Wings up next next as is our wont during football game day.   Not sure what I’m making as a side tho other than celery sticks.  Cheese plate later,
> 
> absolutely, February is a horror.  good luck to ur eagles, they need a burst of energy right now.  I’m sure I’ll turn off our steeler game by 9 pm
> 
> specifically, went to Sams to do the online scan & go.  Easy Please since the mr was there to do the heavy lifting.  Cats were quite happy to see me
> 
> quite odd.  Sounds as tho you were 30 days past your actual renewal date.  set up a note in your phone calendar as reminder For next year, 30 days prior tho.  That’s when u should start to receive the reminders
> 
> i can’t remember the last time we sat down anywhere to eat here.  just not comfy with how my fellow diners appear to be rolling.  Did enjoy our takeout yesterday, juicy hoagie for the mr & loaded Stromboli for me (anchovies and nobody whining about it as when i get some on pizza when I share with my kids).  Ooooh, it’s touching my pepperoni, it smells, boohoo
> 
> no power is far worse than shoveling.  We were just bumped up to forecast of13 inches.  Supposedly, going to start soon.  let the madness begin



lol.....many a true word spoken in jest!! 

We sometimes do a quicker stroganoff, but we use filet for that, seems to be just as tasty but usually we prefer to slow cook dishes like that. 

And can`t quite get the fever for anchovies as a topping......lol.....now I do use them as an ingredient, but they`re completely disintegrated by the time they`ve cooked down..........I do have one friend who eats mushrooms, but put them on a pizza and she freaks out for some reason........even she`s not sure why!!

I said the same thing, everything we do is being watched....everything. Yes, we all have our comfort levels on eating out or not eating out.......I feel ok about it and even in Florida I never gave it a thought.....my poor mum was hearing horror stories on the news and was convinced we`d be coming home in a box...... 

Hamburger helper makes me shudder!!!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> feel ok about it and even in Florida I never gave it a thought....


oh, i had absolutely no issues at all in the tourist-centric areas in FL Or when flying. Believe those in the Orlando area, being so heavily dependent on the industry, are smart enough to take recommended precautions so as not to bite the hand that feeds

Here, well, things I’m observing when out are a bit too loosey-goosey for my comfort level…especially, after Davey got sick.   Tongue, semi in cheek, at times it seems I live in the last bastion of reason   heading east until you hit Lynne’s area.  

We all gotta do, what we gotta do to sleep through the night  Me, I’m going to pour a nice, Bloody Mary and light a candle for an early spring


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> oh, i had absolutely no issues at all in the tourist-centric areas in FL Or when flying. Believe those in the Orlando area, being so heavily dependent on the industry, are smart enough to take recommended precautions so as not to bite the hand that feeds
> 
> Here, well, things I’m observing when out are a bit too loosey-goosey for my comfort level…especially, after Davey got sick.   Tongue, semi in cheek, at times it seems I live in the last bastion of reason   heading east until you hit Lynne’s area.
> 
> We all gotta do, what we gotta do to sleep through the night Me, I’m going to pour a nice, Bloody Mary and light a candle for an early spring



Yes, you do right to avoid areas at home like that....where you have a lack of reason in other folks, well yes, best avoided. 

I feel lucky here that most folks are vaxxed and restaurants are doing as much as they can, you do get a feeling most are on the same page here, which helps!! 

I`m liking the sound of that bloody mary!!! Tonic water for me tonight.......after a weekend of treats, good food and fine wines.....payback time now.......lol.......


----------



## macraven

Well, our snow stopped
Think it is south of us now

which is a good thing

Streets look a bit wet  but temps are still above freezing
Came back to edit snow started up again at 4:45 and it’s now a 90% of snow to midnight 

Good thing I’m not a gambler
I would lose my shirt betting on a snow storm for my area


----------



## Lynne G

Our snow then freezing rain is to be this evening, then changing to just rain as temps rise overnight for a change.  Stay safe Charade.  That goes for Mac too.  Seems all East are in a cold spell.  Saw VB closed today, Monday and Tuesday as cool weather there as well.  But at least the more South ya go, those cooler temps don’t stay around.  

Boo birds is all I can say, Keisha.  Yeah, we were almost comfortable eating our, but then, nope.  Still see restaurants packed.  No thank you.  We do order out, though.  Hope DS is feeling better.  

As so cool out, thinking a pasta dinner is what all want.  Fine with me.  Can’t believe it’s late afternoon already.  Did a BJ’s run at lunchtime, as older one wanted to go grocery shopping.  Compared to yesterday, other than a huge line for gas, though part of it is because they don’t have many pumps, no line, no bare shelves, and no line to checkout.  Even better, as was checking out, saw my reward money available.  Yes, so less than I was expecting to pay.  Score.  We are more then fully stocked now.  But that’s a good thing.  With two men in our home, we can go through a decent amount of food in a week.  Did buy fresh chicken, as such a easy meat to make lots of different meals.  But after that potato brunch, I’m still full.  Did make more tea, as house almost feels a bit cool.  And getting dark out already too.  Sigh.  Spring should be here soon enough, at least that’s what I’m hoping.  Warm weather?  Yes, please.


----------



## macraven

I am hopeful for an early spring !

it snows here and stops
Then it starts snowing again 
I would be a lousy meteorologist..


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I am hopeful for an early spring !
> 
> it snows here and stops
> Then it starts snowing again
> I would be a lousy meteorologist..



lol......I tend to just wake up and look out to see what the weather will be that day, best weather system there is......




So much for an early night. 

It`s another cold one, but no frost so that`s something.........at least your snow looks pretty mac......


----------



## Lynne G

It’s snowing.    And 26 degrees out.


----------



## tink1957

Hey Everybody   

It's been snowing off and on all day here...still no accumulation.  It's pretty to look at but I'm glad I don't have to drive anywhere.  I have a fire going in the fireplace and it's nice and cozy here.

Feeling quite lazy so I called Danielle and asked her to bring me a Philly cheesesteak for dinner...one of the advantages to having a restaurant owner in the family.

Hope mac doesn't get snowed in tonight...it's starting back up here too..

Have a great night everyone.


----------



## macraven

Tink, have her bring two of those sandwiches and I’ll be at your place in an hour…..

(that is if I can get out of my drive way)


----------



## Lynne G

3 inches so far, before that freezing rain comes


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Hey Everybody
> 
> It's been snowing off and on all day here...still no accumulation.  It's pretty to look at but I'm glad I don't have to drive anywhere.  I have a fire going in the fireplace and it's nice and cozy here.
> 
> Feeling quite lazy so I called Danielle and asked her to bring me a Philly cheesesteak for dinner...one of the advantages to having a restaurant owner in the family.
> 
> Hope mac doesn't get snowed in tonight...it's starting back up here too..
> 
> Have a great night everyone.



Hey Vicki.......always good to see you post!! 

Isn`t a real fire the best!! Anything cosy, I`m there.......and yes, it`s ideal having Danielle in that industry, she`s done so well for herself. I hope we can get to meet up with ther again one day, it`s been a while. I think she had a bad leg the time we met her, a few years ago now. 

Yes, snow is pretty to look at.....not so much to go out in. Hope you have a good week ahead and say hi to those lovely kids of yours from us...... 





macraven said:


> Tink, have her bring two of those sandwiches and I’ll be at your place in an hour…..
> 
> (that is if I can get out of my drive way)



Might take me a bit longer but I`ll be there too......




It felt chilly through the night here, but looks like we are above freezing which will be ok as it`s not windy. But listening to the radio right now it`s saying it feels much colder than you think......will be wrapping up warm for sure when we head out for our walk. Think it`ll be the heavier jacket. 

Watched two quite depressing youtube videos last night. One was the half homeless in Orlando, and another Streets of Philadelphia, Kensington Avenue.......jeez that was quite a hard watch, don`t recommend it. Then watched something cheerful though as didn`t want to go to bed thnking about that! One of my relatives in America sent me the links....but an interesting watch. 

Got a few things to be picking up today, some fresh produce to buy and will drop in to see one of our friends as it`s her birthday, well not till Wednesday but they fly off somewhere exotic tomorrow as it`s their 30th wedding anniversary on Saturday too.......lucky them, they`ll be roasty toasty for the next 3 weeks. 

And Monday again........





























Have a lovely Monday​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, a not have to get moving fast Monday.  Sleeting right now, as 29 out.  Quite the windy dump of freezing and just cold rain throughout the night.  That wind was howling as the rain pelted the house.  But this morning, even with some sleet falling, traffic sounds like travel is not an issue.  Saw the plow and salt truck go by in the early evening last night.

Haven’t taken a peak, but the wintery mix total is 7 inches of wet so far. DH came home in that icky last night. His truck has 4 wheel drive, but he said the roads were not good. Sigh. He could have stayed there, as a day to relax is his today too. I think he’ll go back soon. I told him, at least wait until daylight, which should be around now. Made him a hot breakfast, and gave him a large cup of coffee to go. He’s not a tea drinker at all. And so, it will be a quiet house again. I have no idea when the kids went to bed. Woke up a few times as heard the weather, but feel like I got a good enough sleep. Will be an earlier bedtime tonight. And a get the trash out day for us. Will be glad to roll the cans to the curb. An once a week pickup has some weeks, when we have very full cans. This is one of those weeks. Hope we will be doing it in dry conditions later today. This wet we are still having should be done soon. Then at least a 46 degree high. So any travel I feel like doing will be in the afternoon.

Most Marvelous Monday homies.


----------



## schumigirl

Sent out a txt to ALL my friends, well UK friends in England.........

Give me back my Neil Diamond CD and no one gets coal on their birthday!!! 

Wanted to add some songs from our CD`s to the chip in the car....had a few we hadn`t thought of for a while and Neil Diamond was one of them......looked in the room where all our CD`s are stacked.....3 times.....and it`s not there. 

Tom remembers "someone" borrowing it late last year but has no idea who......I will find out....... 

Very deceiving day. Doesn`t look cold, but my goodness it`s chilly and a half. Walked all the same but haven`t warmed up all day, although I am warmer now......sitting closer to the Aga than normal!! It`s cosy in here. 

Full moon tonight, should be a cool one to see......we saw the tail end of the almost full one this morning, but when we could have got a good picture of it, the sun came up and ruined up.....very pretty. 

Hope to catch the rocket launch tonight live.......SpaceX launching more Starlink Satellites. 

Time to start dinner........new type of sausage from our butcher.....he promises we`ll like it........


----------



## keishashadow

Nice, fluffy snow here. Will be a day before I can form a proper snow ball. Appears to be 10-11 inches on ground. The mr Already plowed this am before 6 am. Yes, everyone is out blaring noise pre dawn during storms here lol. He’d have never been able to get down to street otherwise 

so, pic of new accumulation since 6 am. Put my grand dog I’m babysitting out in it. Who knew a dog could bawl like a baby? Oops.  Thot it Sweet my guy ran back up from yard to comfort him


Busted, Yes, I do dress my dogs

youngest DSs fever is gone hooray!

Steelers down in flames. That’s ok, just getting into the dance was a shocker

today going to whip up a basic beef veggie soup, not my regular version.  If Middle DS can make it up mountain in his sporty car, supposed to run the snow blower again. Will surprise him & whip up a sweet Italian sausage/pasta dish he enjoys.

otherwise, I’m hunkering down and enjoying viewing the beauty of the first snow fall of season. Easy enough to say when you actually don’t have to go out & deal with it lol.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Nice, fluffy snow here. Will be a day before I can form a proper snow ball. Appears to be 10-11 inches on ground. The mr Already plowed this am before 6 am. Yes, everyone is out blaring noise pre dawn during storms here lol. He’d have never been able to get down to street otherwise
> 
> so, pic of new accumulation since 6 am. Put my grand dog I’m babysitting out in it. Who knew a dog could bawl like a baby? Oops.  Thot it Sweet my guy ran back up from yard to comfort him
> 
> View attachment 639868
> Busted, Yes, I do dress my dogs
> 
> youngest DSs fever is gone hooray!
> 
> Steelers down in flames. That’s ok, just getting into the dance was a shocker
> 
> today going to whip up a basic beef veggie soup, not my regular version.  If Middle DS can make it up mountain in his sporty car, supposed to run the snow blower again. Will surprise him & whip up a sweet Italian sausage/pasta dish he enjoys.
> 
> otherwise, I’m hunkering down and enjoying viewing the beauty of the first snow fall of season. Easy enough to say when you actually don’t have to go out & deal with it lol.



And a big wooohooo for DS fever gone!!!

I tease my friends for dressing their dogs......but they are cute and do need a coat in that snow!!! I wouldn`t want to go out without a jacket!!

How cute though your puppy went to comfort him........ 

Yes, snow is nice to look at when you don`t have to drive especially. I never ever have made a beef soup of any kind......sounds lovely though. Been simmering a stock all day, plan to make a chicken veg soup for lunch tomorrow.....decided to do a change from noodle soup......everyone has come into tonight and asked when are we having soup.....it smells gorgeous, it won`t hang around!  Kyle was annoyed he`ll miss it as he`s at work.......oh dear!



Sausages were decent, but weirdly not fatty enough, missed a little flavour. Healthy is all well and good, but we do need a little fat. Darn these health fiends......

Still haven`t had anyone admit to borrowing my disc.........hope it`s not the friend that`s just left for exotic climes......

Time for tea and a scone........


----------



## Pumpkin1172

A quick procrastinating Mondau morning stop in lol

I blinked and the weekend was over.  Even though we didn't get to the city to see the kids, it was a good weekend.  No rushing to get onto the next thing we had to do.  I got caught up on some cleaning and tidying, groceries were purchased and some baking and other things made.  Even a trip to the gym and took advantage of a hydro massage after.  

Seems like weird weather is happening all over North America this weekend.  Today Ontario (east) is currently getting heavily dumped on.  We are another advisory and had about 2 inches of fresh powder fall and it is not pouring rain on top of all of that  and our temps are supposed to drop into the -20's again...so this should make for some lovely roads.  Hopefully the forecast is correct and we will be back to warmer temps again by Thursday.  

The kids tested positive for covid on Friday night.  They are on the mend now.  A few more days, ,then they can be out in public again lol.  They were luckily not too sick.  It is just soo weird how it affects other differently.  Hoping to video chat with gd tonight for her birthday.  Not that she really knows what it is...but she definitely loves her Grammie and Pappa.  

Checked on our flights.  Seems they have made some changes...and now to wait and see if they change yet again.  The change on the way down ( the one we were worried about has been cancelled) and we now have a very narrow window to catch our connecting flight in Toronto.  Going to sit tight and watch flights.   I would really hate to add another day onto our trip so that we know we will make the connection  



keishashadow said:


> My youngest DS, you’ve met (who mac can vouche for as being very conscious, especially as to mask wearing) & having both Pfizer vaxx; is struggling right now.


It is so weird how it affects everyone so differently.  I hope your ds starts to feel better soon.  


Charade67 said:


> The snow has stopped and now we are getting freezing rain. Yay.


Yikes....stay safe!!!!!  


schumigirl said:


> I said the same thing, everything we do is being watched....everything. Yes, we all have our comfort levels on eating out or not eating out.......I feel ok about it and even in Florida I never gave it a thought.....my poor mum was hearing horror stories on the news and was convinced we`d be coming home in a box......


We have experienced the same thing.  My sister and fil's wife (and NO she is not a step-mom) have both voiced over and over again we are crazy for traveling now.  In the capacity that we work daily - and have since day 1 of this whole thing, our perception of this is different from others.  It kind of falls and deaf ears 


Lynne G said:


> Our snow then freezing rain is to be this evening, then changing to just rain as temps rise overnight for a change. Stay safe Charade. That goes for Mac too. Seems all East are in a cold spell. Saw VB closed today, Monday and Tuesday as cool weather there as well. But at least the more South ya go, those cooler temps don’t stay around.


Yikes....stay safe!  I seen you posting about your dh driving on less than great roads.  I hope it turns around fast and that your roads and sidewalks return to non-icy state.  


tink1957 said:


> It's been snowing off and on all day here...still no accumulation. It's pretty to look at but I'm glad I don't have to drive anywhere. I have a fire going in the fireplace and it's nice and cozy here.


Those are the best days!!!  I still miss the woodstove that was in the " cottage/cabin " at the family lake lot.  It made going out there in the winter worth while 


keishashadow said:


> Busted, Yes, I do dress my dogs


Sooooo cute!!!!!  DD puts sweaters on the granddogs as well.  Especially the smaller one...he HATES the cold.  He runs out, does his business as quick as possible and back in.  

Well, I should probably get started and shuffle some papers.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Charade67

Evening check in. It has been a lazy snow day. The only thing remotely interesting I did today was add another ADR to my Disney trip. We now have Raglan Road scheduled for the night we arrive. 



Lynne G said:


> Haven’t taken a peak, but the wintery mix total is 7 inches of wet so far.


 Yuck. I haven't measured either, but I am guessing around 4 inches here. 



schumigirl said:


> Give me back my Neil Diamond CD and no one gets coal on their birthday!!!


 Hope it gets returned soon. 



keishashadow said:


> Nice, fluffy snow here. Will be a day before I can form a proper snow ball. Appears to be 10-11 inches on ground.


Wow. Any ice or were you lucky enough to just get snow?



keishashadow said:


> Busted, Yes, I do dress my dogs


I think dogs look cute in sweaters.  One of our former clients had a raincoat for her yorkie.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> The kids tested positive for covid on Friday night. They are on the mend now. A few more days, ,then they can be out in public again lol. They were luckily not too sick


Glad to hear it is not to severe for them. 

Here is my driveway and street tonight. My driveway is solid ice and the street has not been scraped. Looks like I am staying home again tomorrow.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade all fluffy stuff but enough of it my middle DS said did feel heavy.  Snowblower did it thing 


schumigirl said:


> I tease my friends for dressing their dogs......but they are cute and do need a coat in that snow!!! I wouldn`t want to go out without a jacket!!


so true although my earlier pooch pets would never stand for it.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> took advantage of a hydro massage after.


not sure what that is but, sounds divine.  Oh google


Pumpkin1172 said:


> The kids tested positive for covid on Friday night. They are on the mend now


aw, glad to hear they are soldiering thru it well


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I would really hate to add another day onto our trip so that we know we will make the connection


hehe love the way u think


Pumpkin1172 said:


> It is so weird how it affects everyone so differently. I hope your ds starts to feel better soon.


that is so true.  What’s weird is I know of several muscle bound male weightlifters who didn’t survive it.  Unvaxxed but they looked so healthy. You just never know.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> DD puts sweaters on the granddogs as well


it seems the little ones do tend to lose body temp quicker


----------



## macraven

Charade….I feel cold just by looking at your pics of snow

Hope the rest of your winter is mild and no more snow!


----------



## macraven

Keishashadow 
Who has to walk your dog outside for “doing his business” time/ needs.

With the amount of snow you have received now, you might loose track of him in the snow.


----------



## macraven

Well, trying to catch up here and I’m late in checking in
Some of you are having it bad with the cold and snow

I lived in the north with long cold winters a long time so I have not forgotten how hard some of you are having.

Once you get past this month and next, I hope you have a early spring and can enjoy being able to not be bundled up

It’s kind of a challenge to me trying to buckle down and make set plans for a fall trip

Been looking at hotel rates and possible flights that seem acceptable.

i rarely book anything 9 months out but have started looking now.
Don’t have a problem locking in a hotel room but hesitant for booking flights as Delta has changes made up to about 3-4 months out from my trip time

Figure I need to follow others and get plans etch in for this fall

Don’t laugh but usually I plan where to eat in the parks/hotels asap once I lock the basics in for travel

I will start to walk more and diet 3 months before my trips so my clothes will fit
Lol
But if I fail to reach my goal, I fall back on my chubby clothes I have.
Do have various sizes for that …

Sweet dreams to all

check in when you can as I’ll be counting noses at midnight


----------



## soniam

macraven said:


> Well, trying to catch up here and I’m late in checking in
> Some of you are having it bad with the cold and snow
> 
> I lived in the north with long cold winters a long time so I have not forgotten how hard some of you are having.
> 
> Once you get past this month and next, I hope you have a early spring and can enjoy being able to not be bundled up
> 
> It’s kind of a challenge to me trying to buckle down and make set plans for a fall trip
> 
> Been looking at hotel rates and possible flights that seem acceptable.
> 
> i rarely book anything 9 months out but have started looking now.
> Don’t have a problem locking in a hotel room but hesitant for booking flights as Delta has changes made up to about 3-4 months out from my trip time
> 
> Figure I need to follow others and get plans etch in for this fall
> 
> Don’t laugh but usually I plan where to eat in the parks/hotels asap once I lock the basics in for travel
> 
> I will start to walk more and diet 3 months before my trips so my clothes will fit
> Lol
> But if I fail to reach my goal, I fall back on my chubby clothes I have.
> Do have various sizes for that …
> 
> Sweet dreams to all
> 
> check in when you can as I’ll be counting noses at midnight


I like to book stuff early too. We finally booked flights for our May WDW trip for our friends’ wedding and our July trip for UO, WDW, and Disney Cruise Line. Can’t book dining at WDW yet. I will probably look at dining reservations for UO.

I too have chubby clothes. Wearing them now, while I work off holiday weight. I usually wear them to the parks too, so that I am comfortable pigging out


----------



## macraven

I believe I just found my twin !

We eat what we want during the year and then think some months out we put our clothes in the dryer after we wash them and clothes shrank…


----------



## Charade67

I want to plan another solo fall trip. I figure since I paid for an AP I should take advantage of it. I was just looking at airfare. It’s not to terrible right now and I might even have enough air miles to pay for a trip. I just need to decide when to go.


----------



## macraven

I plan to do September this year and avoid October due to expected crowds

Hope our dates match up this year!

I like how you are a healthy eater like I am…


----------



## Charade67

The first few days of October weren't bad. I'm thinking maybe September 20-24 this year.  Can't do the following week because of my anniversary.


----------



## soniam

We aren’t doing Thanksgiving this year. Not sure about HHN. It’s hard for DS on just a long weekend. Plus, I might be going to Disneyland in September with friends for the D23 expo. DH and DS won’t be able to go. I probably won’t do 2 trips without them so close together.


----------



## macraven

I did like the September dates I did this year 
Crowds were not an issue and weather was good.

Was easy to get restaurant ressie for that third week in September


----------



## macraven

soniam said:


> We aren’t doing Thanksgiving this year. Not sure about HHN. It’s hard for DS on just a long weekend. Plus, I might be going to Disneyland in September with friends for the D23 expo. DH and DS won’t be able to go. I probably won’t do 2 trips without them so close together.



Hard to pass up plans for Disneyland !
If your plans fail to work out for DL, hit UO in the fall for a fun packed time with your son.
( and meet up with the homies)


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> A quick procrastinating Mondau morning stop in lol
> 
> I blinked and the weekend was over.  Even though we didn't get to the city to see the kids, it was a good weekend.  No rushing to get onto the next thing we had to do.  I got caught up on some cleaning and tidying, groceries were purchased and some baking and other things made.  Even a trip to the gym and took advantage of a hydro massage after.
> 
> Seems like weird weather is happening all over North America this weekend.  Today Ontario (east) is currently getting heavily dumped on.  We are another advisory and had about 2 inches of fresh powder fall and it is not pouring rain on top of all of that  and our temps are supposed to drop into the -20's again...so this should make for some lovely roads.  Hopefully the forecast is correct and we will be back to warmer temps again by Thursday.
> 
> The kids tested positive for covid on Friday night.  They are on the mend now.  A few more days, ,then they can be out in public again lol.  They were luckily not too sick.  It is just soo weird how it affects other differently.  Hoping to video chat with gd tonight for her birthday.  Not that she really knows what it is...but she definitely loves her Grammie and Pappa.
> 
> Checked on our flights.  Seems they have made some changes...and now to wait and see if they change yet again.  The change on the way down ( the one we were worried about has been cancelled) and we now have a very narrow window to catch our connecting flight in Toronto.  Going to sit tight and watch flights.   I would really hate to add another day onto our trip so that we know we will make the connection
> 
> 
> It is so weird how it affects everyone so differently.  I hope your ds starts to feel better soon.
> 
> Yikes....stay safe!!!!!
> 
> We have experienced the same thing.  My sister and fil's wife (and NO she is not a step-mom) have both voiced over and over again we are crazy for traveling now.  In the capacity that we work daily - and have since day 1 of this whole thing, our perception of this is different from others.  It kind of falls and deaf ears
> 
> Yikes....stay safe!  I seen you posting about your dh driving on less than great roads.  I hope it turns around fast and that your roads and sidewalks return to non-icy state.
> 
> Those are the best days!!!  I still miss the woodstove that was in the " cottage/cabin " at the family lake lot.  It made going out there in the winter worth while
> 
> Sooooo cute!!!!!  DD puts sweaters on the granddogs as well.  Especially the smaller one...he HATES the cold.  He runs out, does his business as quick as possible and back in.
> 
> Well, I should probably get started and shuffle some papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



No one should underestimate how important procrastination is at times......lol......

Yes, travel hasn`t  bothered us and getting out and about has been normal, thankfully we don`t have too many who have made comments. We all have our comfort levels.

Hope the kids are doing better by now too.





Charade67 said:


> Evening check in. It has been a lazy snow day. The only thing remotely interesting I did today was add another ADR to my Disney trip. We now have Raglan Road scheduled for the night we arrive.
> 
> Yuck. I haven't measured either, but I am guessing around 4 inches here.
> 
> Hope it gets returned soon.
> 
> Wow. Any ice or were you lucky enough to just get snow?
> 
> I think dogs look cute in sweaters.  One of our former clients had a raincoat for her yorkie.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it is not to severe for them.
> 
> Here is my driveway and street tonight. My driveway is solid ice and the street has not been scraped. Looks like I am staying home again tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 639955



Pretty picture despite how cold it must be......





keishashadow said:


> Charade all fluffy stuff but enough of it my middle DS said did feel heavy.  Snowblower did it thing
> 
> so true although my earlier pooch pets would never stand for it.
> 
> not sure what that is but, sounds divine.  Oh google
> 
> aw, glad to hear they are soldiering thru it well
> 
> hehe love the way u think
> 
> that is so true.  What’s weird is I know of several muscle bound male weightlifters who didn’t survive it.  Unvaxxed but they looked so healthy. You just never know.
> 
> it seems the little ones do tend to lose body temp quicker




My friend who has several dogs puts coats on the smaller ones.......the big German Shepherd took the huff and signalled in his own way he wanted one too....this is a big scary looking dog!!! So they got him a coat and she said he had a smug look to the other dogs when she put it on him......now he loves it.

Yes, it`s odd how it affects so many in different ways and folks you`d never expect. 






macraven said:


> Well, trying to catch up here and I’m late in checking in
> Some of you are having it bad with the cold and snow
> 
> I lived in the north with long cold winters a long time so I have not forgotten how hard some of you are having.
> 
> Once you get past this month and next, I hope you have a early spring and can enjoy being able to not be bundled up
> 
> It’s kind of a challenge to me trying to buckle down and make set plans for a fall trip
> 
> Been looking at hotel rates and possible flights that seem acceptable.
> 
> i rarely book anything 9 months out but have started looking now.
> Don’t have a problem locking in a hotel room but hesitant for booking flights as Delta has changes made up to about 3-4 months out from my trip time
> 
> Figure I need to follow others and get plans etch in for this fall
> 
> Don’t laugh but usually I plan where to eat in the parks/hotels asap once I lock the basics in for travel
> 
> I will start to walk more and diet 3 months before my trips so my clothes will fit
> Lol
> But if I fail to reach my goal, I fall back on my chubby clothes I have.
> Do have various sizes for that …
> 
> Sweet dreams to all
> 
> check in when you can as I’ll be counting noses at midnight



Yes, get your plans in place asap!!! 

It must still be wonderful not dealing with the amount of cold you used to experience......these few days aside.....hopefully you`ll be back to normal in a short time.....





soniam said:


> I like to book stuff early too. We finally booked flights for our May WDW trip for our friends’ wedding and our July trip for UO, WDW, and Disney Cruise Line. Can’t book dining at WDW yet. I will probably look at dining reservations for UO.
> 
> I too have chubby clothes. Wearing them now, while I work off holiday weight. I usually wear them to the parks too, so that I am comfortable pigging out



lol.....I recognise those chubby clothes too!!!! There is that old joke....I`m working off the vacation weight....yes, but how many vacations have you been on....... 






Charade67 said:


> The first few days of October weren't bad. I'm thinking maybe September 20-24 this year.  Can't do the following week because of my anniversary.



We`ll get to say hello then. 




It is cold. Not Cananda or Keisha cold.......but cold for us. Down to freezing again and place is white with frost, it`ll look pretty when the sun comes up. 

And how about that moon last night!!! Wow it was clear.......although Kyle complained it affected his imaging with the telescope.....lol......first world problems. 

No walking today as it is just too darn cold, even after a shower when we came in, I don`t think my legs warmed up the whole day despite almost sitting on the Aga. 

Chicken veg soup that will have the most gorgeous broth as I took my time simmering it, for and that`ll be for lunch, will make some ciabatta bread to go with that. Dinner will be caribbean chicken that will be cooked for me by my husband tonight  

This is Tom`s classic dish he cooks so well.......scotch bonnet or carolina reapers went into that, he will also make some sweet potato fritters to go with it as I like them, even though they`re not his favourites. He is a very good cook so I know it`ll be lovely, been a while since he`s cooked it for us.

We do have to go out for some things today, would rather stay in, but will be a quick mooch out, get what we need and hopefully get home for a mid morning pot of tea. 





























Happy Tuesday  ☺​


----------



## Lynne G

Hot peppers mentioned, as sounds like a nice dinner by Schumi’s DH. Hope your back, and enjoyed that morning tea. 

We are at freezing, and only snow seen, was where it had been piled up from being plowed. That huge amount of rain washed away the 3 or so inches of snow and freezing rain, with it oddly being 40 degrees during that overnight rain dump Sunday night. By yesterday afternoon, only some snow showers, but felt safe doing my errands yesterday. Roads are mostly dry, and clear. 

And so, a back to week day routine. But yay, already a Tuesday. The day Mac can do a Taco Bell run.

Thus, homies, it’s a Taco Tuesday. Enjoy a taco or two today.

Time for tea for me. It’s earlier morning here, before sunrise by an hour. Good Morning all.

Nice that Charade got a day arriving ADR.  Yes, I find I like the last two weeks of September now.  I plan to be there at that time this year.  Plus, it’s magical dining month, usually, and a great way to support a local charity, with a good priced meal.  And last year, included some of Universal hotels’ restaurants.

Ah, thoughts of the future trips.  Still thinking of a Spring one. Have to see prices I can live with, and my schedule.  And yay for Son to have trips planned too.


----------



## keishashadow

Off my game today.  moving slowly despite being up since 4:30 am.  the mr had to head into work very early as snowflake co-workers called off for several days due to weather.  He won’t be home until 8:30 pm, talk about a long day there.



macraven said:


> Who has to walk your dog outside for “doing his business” time/ needs.


Nobody  that close to 6 foot tall fence I had installed many moons ago in back yard has paid for it’s self over many times .  Do have to go out & be ready to shoo away any predators (hawks & coyotes…might be a werewolf or two lurking in the woods at this point).


macraven said:


> Been looking at hotel rates and possible flights that seem acceptable.


waiting to see if the 5G mayhem will ensue in the next few days here. 

Even reliable SWA now cancels flights & changes times on a regular basis.  I’m seeing 5 am departures with often just one other NS when the dust settles, disappointing. 


macraven said:


> I will start to walk more and diet 3 months before my trips so my clothes will fit


soon as the snow lifts, I plan on increasing activity level too. 


soniam said:


> July trip for UO, WDW, and Disney Cruise Line.


nice trip.  I’m still gunshy on the thot of cruising.  Not being able to enjoy the ports of call is problematic     we may first pick DCL again as at least CC is offered, barring bad weather.


soniam said:


> Plus, I might be going to Disneyland in September


super nice.  we enjoyed their fall party but hit a surprise heat wave there late September a few years ago


schumigirl said:


> So they got him a coat and she said he had a smug look to the other dogs when she put it on him......now he loves it.


haha have a theory so many big ones secretly yearn to be lap dogs


schumigirl said:


> Not Cananda or Keisha cold.......but cold for us.


like the ring of that!  Canada is in a whole other stratosphere Vs here. 

My kids hightailed it out of Erie a day early when there was a quick break in the weather yesterday.  They got over 2 feet of snow.  their pooch is still here, road off the highway to our house scares them in the winter. 

Can’t say I blame them.  Typically, will drive twice the distance myself to avoid when it snows.  It’s a two lane, no street lights, with springs that cross it/forms ice easily.  many hair pin turns with steep gullies, although a very picturesque  drive when it’s not snowing.


schumigirl said:


> This is Tom`s classic dish he cooks so well.


wow, secret talent there!   Have never seen or tasted a fritter btw.


Lynne G said:


> And so, a back to week day routine. But yay, already a Tuesday. The day Mac can do a Taco Bell run.


if he buys that $10 Taco Bell pass, he can go every day for a month for one of seven options.  not my thing, do know many people who are planning to work it


Lynne G said:


> Plus, it’s magical dining month, usually, and a great way to support a local charity, with a good priced meal. And last year, included some of Universal hotels’ restaurants.


i wish even a couple of the onsite hotel restaurants would offer it for lunch service.  prefer being in park by 3 pm for HHN nights to stake out a piece of turf to wait vs being squished in the throng.  Non event nights we tend to go offsite for other dining options.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Off my game today.  moving slowly despite being up since 4:30 am.  the mr had to head into work very early as snowflake co-workers called off for several days due to weather.  He won’t be home until 8:30 pm, talk about a long day there.
> 
> 
> Nobody  that close to 6 foot tall fence I had installed many moons ago in back yard has paid for it’s self over many times .  Do have to go out & be ready to shoo away any predators (hawks & coyotes…might be a werewolf or two lurking in the woods at this point).
> 
> waiting to see if the 5G mayhem will ensue in the next few days here.
> 
> Even reliable SWA now cancels flights & changes times on a regular basis.  I’m seeing 5 am departures with often just one other NS when the dust settles, disappointing.
> 
> soon as the snow lifts, I plan on increasing activity level too.
> 
> nice trip.  I’m still gunshy on the thot of cruising.  Not being able to enjoy the ports of call is problematic     we may first pick DCL again as at least CC is offered, barring bad weather.
> 
> super nice.  we enjoyed their fall party but hit a surprise heat wave there late September a few years ago
> 
> haha have a theory so many big ones secretly yearn to be lap dogs
> 
> like the ring of that!  Canada is in a whole other stratosphere Vs here.
> 
> My kids hightailed it out of Erie a day early when there was a quick break in the weather yesterday.  They got over 2 feet of snow.  their pooch is still here, road off the highway to our house scares them in the winter.
> 
> Can’t say I blame them.  Typically, will drive twice the distance myself to avoid when it snows.  It’s a two lane, no street lights, with springs that cross it/forms ice easily.  many hair pin turns with steep gullies, although a very picturesque  drive when it’s not snowing.
> 
> wow, secret talent there!   Have never seen or tasted a fritter btw.
> 
> if he buys that $10 Taco Bell pass, he can go every day for a month for one of seven options.  not my thing, do know many people who are planning to work it
> 
> i wish even a couple of the onsite hotel restaurants would offer it for lunch service.  prefer being in park by 3 pm for HHN nights to stake out a piece of turf to wait vs being squished in the throng.  Non event nights we tend to go offsite for other dining options.



That is a long day....amazing how some folks don`t turn out for bad weather! Tom used to say in his working days, it was the same ones who called in everytime! 

Glad the kids are home safe and got out of Erie ok....hope the little one enjoyed her time there.....

I sent that youtube link of the dodgy streets of Philadelphia on to my sister to pass it to one of her friends as she is originally from there, left over 20 years ago though and she hadn`t seen it, but knew the area it was showing. My sister watched and sent me a txt saying thanks for depressing her......oops.

I think so too....this German Shepherd, named Kaiser, is a real baby when he`s not on guard duty.......he doesn`t like the other pups getting too much attention and tries to squeeze them out of the way, but he is very protective over them at the same time. They do all have their own personalities for sure.

Yes, Tom is an excellent cook, doesn`t do it very often as being honest, I prefer to cook but when the mood takes him he`s a winner!! Fritters are lovely.....so many varieties to make. He makes a mean Rosti too.......better than mine although don`t tell him I told you that.......lol......

Oh being honest we avoid magical dining menu`s in restaurants.......even the floor manager from one of the upscale restaurants told us to give it a pass.....too busy and reduced menu options. I`d rather pay full price and get the regular meals as they do tend to make them slightly different. Give me full price every day, we don`t bother anymore after trying a couple of times. 






It stayed cold here today, so we didn`t walk as planned. But......got a lot done shopping wise and one of my friends who reads the Dis but isn`t a member read I`d made soup, so she turned up for lunch.....ate the soup, bread, had a cuppa, chatted a while and left......I did laugh! But, she knows it`s an open house to friends at all times. 

Beautiful day here......glad I`m inside though. I am enjoying the aromas from Tom`s cooking right now......few hours to go till dinner though......might make a cuppa.....

I did miss our walk today though, hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Charade67

I'm starting to get a little cabin fever. The driveway and road are still solid ice and it had warmed all the way up to 32 here. It's supposed to get a little higher, but I don't think we will reach 40. I have no idea what I am going to do today. 



schumigirl said:


> We`ll get to say hello then.


 That would be cool. The more I think about it, the more logical thone days seem.



Lynne G said:


> Nice that Charade got a day arriving ADR. Yes, I find I like the last two weeks of September now. I plan to be there at that time this year. Plus, it’s magical dining month, usually, and a great way to support a local charity, with a good priced meal. And last year, included some of Universal hotels’ restaurants.


 Don't they also usually have passholder appreciation days? I missed them by one day last year. 



keishashadow said:


> Off my game today. moving slowly despite being up since 4:30 am.


 I'd be moving slowly too if I woke up at 4:30.



keishashadow said:


> waiting to see if the 5G mayhem will ensue in the next few days here.


 What is the 5G mayhem?


I have been watching flights for my Disney trip, but it doesn't look like they are going to come down anymore.  I have looked to see if we could use flight miles, but the only flights I see that are within our flight mile budget are 8 hours or longer.  I hate the idea of being stuck in an airport for several hours waiting for my next flight.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> What is the 5G mayhem?


Pilots & a few airlines are rumbling about flight stoppages, believe it’s in two days?

5G has been used safely outside our country   Here, some experts are sounding alarm. 

they feel that the existing communication towers are built too close to many airports to safely utilize 5G, as it is close to the frequency used by aircraft

the thought is that it may interfere with the altimeters that are used to help land the larger planes during non-instrumental situations

you’d think they’d have settled this issue a bit earlier


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah and my airport is one of those to have a buffer.  In other words, no 5G for me at home, even though my new phone uses it when it can find that signal.  Agree, upgrading to 5G was not a surprise,  

Sunny out. Deceiving, as a colder blustering day.  Have to make a Target run, as ordered online last night, and already will expire pick up by closing today.  I guess they really want reduce any storage costs of ordered items.  So will do that drive up after I sign off this afternoon.  

Abd yes, Charade, last year, September was AP appreciation month.  Got a great AP rate when they came out in August last year.  Hoping true this year.


----------



## schumigirl

I got my Neil Diamond CD back.........








​I got a txt from her asking if I was in....said yep, come on over......and she very sheepishly handed it over as we were enjoying a pot of tea, apologising as she completely forgot she had borrowed it.....about 7 months ago!!! 

She even had a clearout meantime and almost got rid of it as she said she didn`t remember buying it......doh!! Not a memory of borrowing it.......lol......all is forgiven! 

I mistakenly sent the original txt to one of my nieces who replied with a sarky laughing icon and asked who still has cd`s.......I replied I do you cheeky beggar from your Neanderthal aunt! 

Had 80`s music on one of the 80`s tv music channels all afternoon, it`s been fabulous, most were old favourites......I like it when there`s very few crappy ones. And those videos were quite something.......I remember those colourful outfits well!! 








​


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick morning stop in!

We are back in the deep freeze again for a few days.  Sigh, it just makes me grumpy.  Heater is back on under my desk to try and keep warm in my office again.  Oh well, so is life here in the winter.  I tolerate it...but that doesn't mean I have to like it. 

Got to video chat with gd last night for her birthday.  Was happy to see her blow out her candles. 

Well, I should start shuffling some papers - or at least go looking for some.  There are none on my desk yet. 

Have a great day everyone!!!  Stay Safe!


----------



## Charade67

I just filed a police report on my aunt. Things are about to get really messy.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I just filed a police report on my aunt. Things are about to get really messy.



Oh dear Charade, sorry to hear that, but good luck with it all, sounds like a long time coming.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick morning stop in!
> 
> We are back in the deep freeze again for a few days.  Sigh, it just makes me grumpy.  Heater is back on under my desk to try and keep warm in my office again.  Oh well, so is life here in the winter.  I tolerate it...but that doesn't mean I have to like it.
> 
> Got to video chat with gd last night for her birthday.  Was happy to see her blow out her candles.
> 
> Well, I should start shuffling some papers - or at least go looking for some.  There are none on my desk yet.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!  Stay Safe!
> View attachment 640101




Beautiful picture pumpkin.......


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> I just filed a police report on my aunt. Things are about to get really messy.


----------



## keishashadow

Unlike the dinosaurs, at least we dodged a bullet today!



schumigirl said:


> I remember those colourful outfits well!!


Everything old is new again, eventually. For me, big hair & leggings never quite entirely disappeared lol


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Got to video chat with gd last night for her birthday. Was happy to see her blow out her candles


What a cutie!  


Charade67 said:


> I just filed a police report on my aunt. Things are about to get really messy.


Stay strong, a shame you have to wade thru the muck just trying to do the right thing for your mom.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

soniam said:


> I like to book stuff early too. We finally booked flights for our May WDW trip for our friends’ wedding and our July trip for UO, WDW, and Disney Cruise Line. Can’t book dining at WDW yet. I will probably look at dining reservations for UO.
> 
> I too have chubby clothes. Wearing them now, while I work off holiday weight. I usually wear them to the parks too, so that I am comfortable pigging out


I'm as green as a jelly bean at all your upcoming adventures!!!!!!!!!  
I always make sure to have lots of yoga wear along for those adventures   


Charade67 said:


> I just filed a police report on my aunt. Things are about to get really messy.


  Sigh.  I'm sorry to have to deal with that.  No one wants to do that.  I'm sorry your aunt wasn't forthcoming and escalated it to this.  

No more papers to shuffle.  Enjoying the fact that it is grossly cold again....that sun is shining brightly.  A typical cold Canadian day...clear bright skies yet it's -40 

Alright...looks like the people have arrived to bring our office a vending machine.   Crossing my fingers that they don't stock it with some salty snack that I love.


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> lol.....I recognise those chubby clothes too!!!! There is that old joke....I`m working off the vacation weight....yes, but how many vacations have you been on.......



Well, if it's a cruise, that can be a killer. Plus, never underestimate how many vacations us theme park fans can take  



keishashadow said:


> Even reliable SWA now cancels flights & changes times on a regular basis.  I’m seeing 5 am departures with often just one other NS when the dust settles, disappointing.
> 
> nice trip.  I’m still gunshy on the thot of cruising.  Not being able to enjoy the ports of call is problematic     we may first pick DCL again as at least CC is offered, barring bad weather.



Tell me about it SWA has canceled 3 flights on us over the last year. Not to mention delays. We looked to see if American or others were a better option to Orlando, but they weren't. American was better to Indy though for the 500.

Well, the cruise was supposed to occur in Summer 2020 I don't know if I would go right now, but I am hoping summer is better. It's a 9 night Southern Caribbean from Port Canaveral. It has 5 stops, so hopefully, some of those will go through. It's not until July, so who knows what will happen by then. Also, we love sea days. We could do a cruise without any ports and just stay on the ship the whole time. Even our son loves sea days.



Charade67 said:


> I just filed a police report on my aunt. Things are about to get really messy.



Oh man. Good luck. Hopefully, this will go quickly and with as little pain as possible



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm as green as a jelly bean at all your upcoming adventures!!!!!!!!!
> I always make sure to have lots of yoga wear along for those adventures



The wedding just kind of came up. We tend to go to the Indy 500 in May every year with friends but haven't been in a while due to covid. The July trip and cruise has been rescheduled from Summer 2020 and 2021 to 2022. Hopefully, it will happen. The cruise has been mostly paid for for a while. The D23 Expo was supposed to occur in 2021 but was canceled due to covid. I am hoping I get tickets, but the demand is very high. I won't go to Disneyland if I can't get tickets. Buying them on Thursday.

Your GD is so cute. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Charade67

Thanks everyone for your kind words and support. I'm just sick about all of this. When push comes to shove, we will not have her arrested. Mom will never forgive us if we do. I'm just hoping we can at least get some of her money back. 

In other news....B  just informed me that her roommate dropped out of school and is moving back to NC. I don't know if the university will assign her a new roommate or if she will get the room to herself again this year. Last spring she lost a roommate to graduation and was never assigned a new one. 

These 2 memes came across my Facebook page today and made me laugh, so I thought I would share.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well, it seems the new vending machine has my beloved favorite cheezies in them.  It's a good thing I'm cheap and won't pay that amount of money for a tiny bag   I told the guys, if I had known they wanted a vending machine, I would have bought one and stocked it, and only charge them half the amount of money that this company is  That is something that dh and I have thought about starting.  He's a sparky (electrician) and can fix a multitude of things and can problem shoot like no one else.  Oh well, maybe another day.

Too cold to head to the gym tonight.  Hopefully by tomorrow afternoon, it will have warmed back up again.  Thinking about setting up my sewing machine again, since I had to take everything down while the kids were here for xmas.  I have a small project in mind.  Might have to spend the rest of the evening on pintrest to get more accurate fabric measurements and a little supply list that I will need.  Now that I'm also not working the second job, I seem to have WAY more time in the evenings, and will still need other things to do besides going to the gym.

Took a look at changing flights to hopefully make better connections.  Crossing fingers that maybe that original flight will be brought back and a different once cancelled.  We are still 4 weeks out.    It will all work out, I just need to trust the process and know it will work out.  

Well of to check out what materials I need for my project.  

Have a great evening everyone!!!  I'll leave a light on for anyone else coming in.


----------



## macraven

First night this month I have not stubbed my toes on the steps to the house here

Many thanks!


----------



## sowetanamerican

Hey all - new guy around here. Seattle based. Hope you’re all having a wonderful evening.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 640196
> Unlike the dinosaurs, at least we dodged a bullet today!
> 
> 
> Everything old is new again, eventually. For me, big hair & leggings never quite entirely disappeared lol
> 
> What a cutie!
> 
> Stay strong, a shame you have to wade thru the muck just trying to do the right thing for your mom.




lol.....I miss big hair!!! Can of hairspray every time I went out and looking like, or trying to look like Madonna never quite lost the appeal to me.....well, early Like A Virgin Madonna, not Madonna when she started to go a little Vogue!!

Yes, I have a few nods to the 80`s still around!!





soniam said:


> Well, if it's a cruise, that can be a killer. Plus, never underestimate how many vacations us theme park fans can take
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it SWA has canceled 3 flights on us over the last year. Not to mention delays. We looked to see if American or others were a better option to Orlando, but they weren't. American was better to Indy though for the 500.
> 
> Well, the cruise was supposed to occur in Summer 2020 I don't know if I would go right now, but I am hoping summer is better. It's a 9 night Southern Caribbean from Port Canaveral. It has 5 stops, so hopefully, some of those will go through. It's not until July, so who knows what will happen by then. Also, we love sea days. We could do a cruise without any ports and just stay on the ship the whole time. Even our son loves sea days.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man. Good luck. Hopefully, this will go quickly and with as little pain as possible
> 
> 
> 
> The wedding just kind of came up. We tend to go to the Indy 500 in May every year with friends but haven't been in a while due to covid. The July trip and cruise has been rescheduled from Summer 2020 and 2021 to 2022. Hopefully, it will happen. The cruise has been mostly paid for for a while. The D23 Expo was supposed to occur in 2021 but was canceled due to covid. I am hoping I get tickets, but the demand is very high. I won't go to Disneyland if I can't get tickets. Buying them on Thursday.
> 
> Your GD is so cute. Happy Birthday!




Oh I agree......the more vacations the better!!




Charade67 said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind words and support. I'm just sick about all of this. When push comes to shove, we will not have her arrested. Mom will never forgive us if we do. I'm just hoping we can at least get some of her money back.
> 
> In other news....B  just informed me that her roommate dropped out of school and is moving back to NC. I don't know if the university will assign her a new roommate or if she will get the room to herself again this year. Last spring she lost a roommate to graduation and was never assigned a new one.
> 
> These 2 memes came across my Facebook page today and made me laugh, so I thought I would share.
> 
> View attachment 640247
> 
> 
> View attachment 640248




I had that bottom meme, but it was wine not chocolate.......lol........

Would your daughter prefer a room to herself or hope for a new roommate??


I hope the scare is enough for your aunt to consider returning money, if there`s any left of course. Horrible situation all round for you and your family.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well, it seems the new vending machine has my beloved favorite cheezies in them.  It's a good thing I'm cheap and won't pay that amount of money for a tiny bag   I told the guys, if I had known they wanted a vending machine, I would have bought one and stocked it, and only charge them half the amount of money that this company is  That is something that dh and I have thought about starting.  He's a sparky (electrician) and can fix a multitude of things and can problem shoot like no one else.  Oh well, maybe another day.
> 
> Too cold to head to the gym tonight.  Hopefully by tomorrow afternoon, it will have warmed back up again.  Thinking about setting up my sewing machine again, since I had to take everything down while the kids were here for xmas.  I have a small project in mind.  Might have to spend the rest of the evening on pintrest to get more accurate fabric measurements and a little supply list that I will need.  Now that I'm also not working the second job, I seem to have WAY more time in the evenings, and will still need other things to do besides going to the gym.
> 
> Took a look at changing flights to hopefully make better connections.  Crossing fingers that maybe that original flight will be brought back and a different once cancelled.  We are still 4 weeks out.    It will all work out, I just need to trust the process and know it will work out.
> 
> Well of to check out what materials I need for my project.
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!!!  I'll leave a light on for anyone else coming in.




When Tom took early retirement folks asked him what he was going to do......I haven`t worked for many, many years....through choice and told him, don`t worry, we`ll be busy. And even now he agrees he never knows how he had time to work!!

Doesn`t matter how much spare time you have, you`ll fill it easily, there`s always something....although unlike you we haven`t discovered a gym yet........lol.......doubt we ever will!

Glad to have a light, still pitch black here for a while in the mornings.........




sowetanamerican said:


> Hey all - new guy around here. Seattle based. Hope you’re all having a wonderful evening.



Welcome along..........

macraven gives the official welcome to new posters......she`ll be along later........ 





Ice has gone, wind is back.........not sure which is worst to walk in........so, we`ll head out later and see how it goes along the shorefront before either turning back home or keep walking.

Very few plans today.......could do some dull jobs like tidying out drawers, I do like them in order and maybe some closet organising and some cleaning in there somewhere.

Had huge joint of pork butt split between 2 slow cookers to simmer overnight, didn`t switch them on till 11pm, and they`re not ready yet, couple more hours to go, but mmmmmmmm.....the smell is lovely. Will be portioning it into pulled pork, made a vat of bbq sauce last night and simmered it away for a few hours. So we`ll have some of that tonight and freeze some of it and take some over to the farm as they love it too.

Tom is volunteering this afternoon, they didn`t need 2 of us, so he is off doing that and tomorrow morning I`m excited to be doing the nursery readings again......I always enjoy that, although I usually have to read the books they choose......will work on that!! 20 kids age 3/4 but they all adore being read to, kids do though don`t they.

But, Wednesday is here again........hump day for those that still work.........


























Have a wonderful Wednesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Aw, sweet 2 year old GD, Pumpkin. Thanks for sharing her picture,  And that is a cold temp.  While we can get down to single digits, rarely have seen a negative number.  Not complaining though.  Stay safe.  Yep, we have vending machines in our break room.  I rarely use them.  I bring my own food most of the time.  We also have many microwaves and two very large refrigerators with freezers.  So I feel fine bringing in my own food, as can keep fresh, and nuke if I want to warm up.  Those microwaves are good for popcorn making.  

Ah, a welcome to Sowe, a Pacific Northern homie. Stay around, we can be a chatty bunch.

Charade, more hugs. You are doing the right thing, even if mom gets mad. I hope all gets resolved and good thoughts to your mom.

And the talk of weather. Yeah, below freezing this morning, but one of the warmer days this week, as 47 the high today. By the end of the week, our high temps will be almost 10 degrees lower then the temp right now. A cloudy 28 degrees. But weather guy, on this early morning news, said will see the sun by the afternoon. I’ll take it. Hopefully that cloud clearing is in time to wear my shades on my lunchtime walk. Tried to use them on the Target run, on yesterday’s late afternoon, but was so overcast, was not happening. But was a quick enough drop in the car, and back to home I went.

And so, the week day routine it is.  But hey, who do I see?


Yay!  Camel knows, a Wednesday is a hump of a day.  As we get over this hump of a day, it’s a get ready, Thirsty Thursday and then there’s that Fabulous Friday.  Big YAY, as means the weekend is coming soon.  

A good morning to Schumi. Glad you got the  CD back, and nice you and your DH are volunteers. Yep, those toddler kids are usually cute. I used to read to a class when my kids were in our elementary school.

But as I’m up early, I’m enjoying my tea. I can see me napping, as a restless bedmate was last night. That alarm went off, and I was a slow mover. But a quick hot shower, and back to the routine that I’ve been already.

Most Wonderful Wednesday homies.


----------



## Charade67

My morning has started off well. I was able to change one of my Disney ADRs. For EPCOT I originally had one of the Mexican restaurants (the one that the ride goes through) at 8:15, but realized that we would probably still be inside when the fireworks started. I checked this morning and there were several openings that weren't there yesterday including Rose and Crown at 6:05.  B will be happy that I was able to get that reservation. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Took a look at changing flights to hopefully make better connections. Crossing fingers that maybe that original flight will be brought back and a different once cancelled. We are still 4 weeks out.  It will all work out, I just need to trust the process and know it will work out.


 Good luck with your flights. I still haven't booked ours yet.



sowetanamerican said:


> Hey all - new guy around here. Seattle based. Hope you’re all having a wonderful evening.


 Welcome!



schumigirl said:


> Would your daughter prefer a room to herself or hope for a new roommate??


 She would like to have a new roommate, but will be fine either way. I told her to enjoy having the whole room to herself. 



Lynne G said:


> Yay! Camel knows, a Wednesday is a hump of a day. As we get over this hump of a day, it’s a get ready, Thirsty Thursday and then there’s that Fabulous Friday. Big YAY, as means the weekend is coming soon.


 Ugh. Friday will not be fabulous for me. I have a "procedure" scheduled. Not looking forward to it. 

I am going to attempt to get out of my driveway and go to work today. I just got caught up from the week I was off and now I am behind again.


----------



## macraven

sowetanamerican said:


> Hey all - new guy around here. Seattle based. Hope you’re all having a wonderful evening.


Welcome to your new home “new guy”
My nickname for you as it’s less letters to write than sowetanamerican

i take a lot of short cuts now need to figure out your pet name for here….

Pull up a chair and jump in !


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> My morning has started off well. I was able to change one of my Disney ADRs. For EPCOT I originally had one of the Mexican restaurants (the one that the ride goes through) at 8:15, but realized that we would probably still be inside when the fireworks started. I checked this morning and there were several openings that weren't there yesterday including Rose and Crown at 6:05.  B will be happy that I was able to get that reservation.
> 
> Good luck with your flights. I still haven't booked ours yet.
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> She would like to have a new roommate, but will be fine either way. I told her to enjoy having the whole room to herself.
> 
> Ugh. Friday will not be fabulous for me. I have a "procedure" scheduled. Not looking forward to it.
> 
> I am going to attempt to get out of my driveway and go to work today. I just got caught up from the week I was off and now I am behind again.



Well, I hope if she gets a new roommate they get on well together, sounds like she really enjoys where she is Charade which must make you happy. As long as they`re happy, it`s all we really ask for I guess. 

Oh good luck on Friday........procedures are never fun......hope it goes well. 






macraven said:


> Welcome to your new home “new guy”
> My nickname for you as it’s less letters to write than sowetanamerican
> 
> i take a lot of short cuts now need to figure out your get name for here….
> 
> Pull up a chair and jump in !



lol......another board I used to post on about cars, one member had a name similar to fudruckers....but different  ......and the amount of time some of us got it wrong.......well you can imagine the words we come up with!!





Face masks gone from next week over here in public places...........









​Every single person I know including us is double vaxxed and importantly had the booster too.....so very happy about that announcement!! 

I think Boris may just save his butt after his disastrous month or so in politics with party gate with this one. We are almost out of pandemic, it`s now endemic and although we`re not out of the woods yet......we`re on the way..........

I think we need to celebrate........maybe not. 

Walked a little today, but it was too windy and cold, annoyingly the wind has died down now and it`s lovely......but too busy this afternoon to walk....well Tom is as he is out volunteering. Snow predicted tomorrow morning so we may miss that too, but it`s January and to be expected. 

I`ve portioned up the pulled pork and sauce and we got a fair few portions out of those butts........glad I made as much sauce as I did. But, that`s dinner tonight......

Few more hours on my own......listening to CD`s.....but Tom got me a proper record player as part of my christmas, we housed it in the back sitting room and as I still have loads of vinyl albums we`re going to have some fun playing those over the next few years......very retro apparently as they are selling like hotcakes!! 

Time for a cuppa........


----------



## soniam

@sowetanamerican Welcome!

@Charade67 Good luck with the procedure.


----------



## sowetanamerican

macraven said:


> Welcome to your new home “new guy”
> My nickname for you as it’s less letters to write than sowetanamerican
> 
> i take a lot of short cuts now need to figure out your pet name for here….
> 
> Pull up a chair and jump in !



Thanks for all the kind welcomes! Brenton is my name. I guess I've been here a bit longer than I thought as it says I've been a member since 2013. I take years breaks


----------



## schumigirl

sowetanamerican said:


> Thanks for all the kind welcomes! Brenton is my name. I guess I've been here a bit longer than I thought as it says I've been a member since 2013. I take years breaks



I think we`ll use Brenton instead......if that`s ok with you

Whatcha think mac.......??

Posted before I meant to.......nice name too!!!

Hope you enjoy posting here.....


----------



## macraven

We do need a Brenton here!
Catchy name and we don’t have any others with it

i checked it out and can answer one of his questions he asked in another thread ….

Tie up all the older folks and have them follow him when at the Darkside (UO)so they don’t get separated
Even whistles will work if anyone gets displace in the crowds 

It can be a crowd at the parks when he and 22 others follow him

 And start early … get in line before park opens and beat the rush as the park will fill up quickly


----------



## macraven

Brenton, many of us here do Disney ( what I refer to as the Motherland ), and many of the Orlando parks such as UO which I refer to as the Darkside.

Going during a holiday period, you need a plan

check out the park maps online so you know what rides are in each section
This will save you time at UO

and check online to see estimates of wait times for rides


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> We do need a Brenton here!
> Catchy name and we don’t have any others with it
> 
> i checked it out and can answer one of his questions he asked in another thread ….
> 
> Tie up all the older folks and have them follow him when at the Darkside (UO)so they don’t get separated
> Even whistles will work if anyone gets displace in the crowds
> 
> It can be a crowd at the parks when he and 22 others follow him
> 
> And start early … get in line before park opens and beat the rush as the park will fill up quickly



Brenton it is then......yes, nice name......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's hump day!!!!  Love this day.  

Papers are shuffled and spreadsheets made.  I have one phonecall I need to make to the credit department here at another branch.  Waiting for our manager to appear so we can do it together.  I don't get paid enough to do parts of her job that they should be doing.  Wondering how much push back I will get.  Sigh 

It is older ds's birthday today.  I am just waiting for him to text me of where he wants to go for supper tonight - in case I need to make a reservation.  He's been warned!!!!  We might end up eating from a brown paper bag with the golden arches on it if he doesn't reply lol



sowetanamerican said:


> Hey all - new guy around here. Seattle based. Hope you’re all having a wonderful evening.





schumigirl said:


> Face masks gone from next week over here in public places...........


Sigh, we are far from that happening here.  No comment about how our leaders are doing here.  Tired, tired tired of all of it.  I was hoping our health officials would look at other countries and see what they are doing.  Sadly, they are not.  Numbers seem to be leveling off and dropping now.  Hopefully soon their verbage will start to change.

Well,  I should head out and get some yummy cupcakes for ds's birthday.  You gotta have some cake of some sort today.  Since we don't need a whole cake in the house, cupcakes will have to do!  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!


----------



## macraven

for your son!!

flip a coin on which fast food place is his bd diner in case you have to make that call

personally I would consider Arbys over Micky Dee if he does not give you a heads up where he wants to eat

My offsprings always picked the most expensive place to celebrate since it was on my dime when they were adults
The bar bill was always more than the food …


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's hump day!!!!  Love this day.
> 
> Papers are shuffled and spreadsheets made.  I have one phonecall I need to make to the credit department here at another branch.  Waiting for our manager to appear so we can do it together.  I don't get paid enough to do parts of her job that they should be doing.  Wondering how much push back I will get.  Sigh
> 
> It is older ds's birthday today.  I am just waiting for him to text me of where he wants to go for supper tonight - in case I need to make a reservation.  He's been warned!!!!  We might end up eating from a brown paper bag with the golden arches on it if he doesn't reply lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh, we are far from that happening here.  No comment about how our leaders are doing here.  Tired, tired tired of all of it.  I was hoping our health officials would look at other countries and see what they are doing.  Sadly, they are not.  Numbers seem to be leveling off and dropping now.  Hopefully soon their verbage will start to change.
> 
> Well,  I should head out and get some yummy cupcakes for ds's birthday.  You gotta have some cake of some sort today.  Since we don't need a whole cake in the house, cupcakes will have to do!
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!



 to your son on his special day........hope he has a good one.......cupcakes work just fine!!

High Vaccine and Booster numbers here......

Have a good night with your celebrations.......





Dinner over and it was lush!!! Pulled pork was hot and spicy, and we didn`t make a huge meal of it as it was just us and we fancied some coleslaw and some ciabatta.......so made both this afternoon......yep......lush!!! Coleslaw over here always contains lots of hard raw onions, so I make mine American style, much sweeter too. 

Feeling very full now. 

Time to make a large pot of tea. I made some salted caramel ice cream today (forgot I was supposed to be being healthy) but we have no room for it, so it`ll keep till another night.


----------



## macraven

Oh crap
Did we scare Brenton off?

He has vanished now


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Oh crap
> Did we scare Brenton off?
> 
> He has vanished now



  

Nah......he`ll be back........





I gave in and had some ice cream I made earlier........only a little, but it`s so sweet you only need a little.

I`ll walk an extra few feet tomorrow........


----------



## Lynne G

A happy birthday to Pumpkin’s DS.  Yeah, I’d try to eat at any other place than McD’s.  Unless. I get the fries and a drink. 

Sigh, this day is dragging. And no sight of whether no more masks here. I wear one whenever I’m inside a store. Been hit or miss how many don’t wear a mask in a store. No vaccinated checks at door, unless eating in the City. Eh, have no reason to go into town, given uptick in virus and crimes’ numbers. And we have not eaten inside for weeks now. Just not the right time to do so, even though we are boosted vaccinated.

But hey, snow coming tomorrow morning.  Messy morning commute advised for tomorrow.  Glad I don’t have to deal with that yet.  Sigh.  Winter it is.  And haircut next week, which I’m more than ready for.  That, and for Spring to be here too.


----------



## macraven

It’s 62 where I am right now but tomorrow it will only be a memory…
High tomorrow will be 35
Back to winter status for a few days


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I have a haircut today too!!!  I realized around xmas that wow, my hair is really long.  Had to think back to when I had my last haircut...it was June     Just before ds's graduation.  I guess it's time for a good chop.  My girl is hard to get into now, and she has opened her own beauty school.  So I'm excited to see her school, and chat with her.  She is an old customer I had when I was managing a beauty supply store.  It will be a good chin waggle session!

Reservations are made at a little place tonight.  Ds finally responded about where he wanted to eat.  It surprised me that he picked this place.  Good food, just not a place we frequent much.  

Still super cold here.  Not sure if I will head to the gym tonight after birthday celebrations or not.  I finally seen the scale move yesterday, so now I want to keep it going!  


Still have to pick up a card...guess I'll be leaving a few minutes early.  Dh purchased the gift, I'm in charge of the card.  

Have a great night everyone!!!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I did manage to get out of my driveway today. The roads in my neighborhood were still bad though. When I got to work I contacted the DOT and asked to have them cleared. When I got home this afternoon the neighborhood streets had been cleared. 
Work wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I actually had a fairly quiet day. 



schumigirl said:


> Well, I hope if she gets a new roommate they get on well together, sounds like she really enjoys where she is Charade which must make you happy. As long as they`re happy, it`s all we really ask for I guess.


 She really does like her university. This semester she is excited to be taking a class about JRR Tolkien. 



schumigirl said:


> Oh good luck on Friday........procedures are never fun......hope it goes well.





soniam said:


> Good luck with the procedure.


Thank you both. Oh the joys of being the child of a cancer survivor. 



sowetanamerican said:


> Thanks for all the kind welcomes! Brenton is my name.


 Welcome again Brenton. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> It is older ds's birthday today.


 Happy birthday to him. 



Lynne G said:


> But hey, snow coming tomorrow morning.


 We are supposed to get a little more tomorrow too, but I don't think we will get any accumulation.



macraven said:


> It’s 62 where I am right now but tomorrow it will only be a memory


We need that 62 degrees here to melt some of this ice. 

I am waiting for dh to get home and then we will have a late dinner. Tonight will be salmon pasta.  I was going to make something else, something dh likes but I don't particularly care for, but I'm going to save that for tomorrow when I am not allowed solid food.


----------



## keishashadow

Asking for a friend

have a Q that I think many here will know. Wildly OT even for here, sorry.  Not up to getting lectured on resort board how I should know the answer out of hand.

If you book a WDW room reservation arriving on 1/31
&
They have a stated 5 day cancellation period ‘before arrival’

Does that mean you need to cancel on the 26th (or would it be the 25th) to avoid losing the deposit?  

happy happy to pumpkins’ DS!



schumigirl said:


> I think we`ll use Brenton instead......if that`s ok with you


So…I was going to suggest ‘wet’ 

welcome


----------



## soniam

@Pumpkin1172  to your DS

Well, as far as masks, here, it's Texas, the frickin' wild west I wear mine. That's the best I can expect.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Asking for a friend
> 
> have a Q that I think many here will know. Wildly OT even for here, sorry.  Not up to getting lectured on resort board how I should know the answer out of hand.
> 
> If you book a WDW room reservation arriving on 1/31
> &
> They have a stated 5 day cancellation period ‘before arrival’
> 
> Does that mean you need to cancel on the 26th (or would it be the 25th) to avoid losing the deposit?
> 
> happy happy to pumpkins’ DS!


My guess would be cancel on the 25th

But this info is coming from a person not great in math
Which is how I had three kids within a four year time period…


----------



## Lynne G

I’d say by end of normal business day, on the 26 would be full refund time.  When I was 5 days out from my December stay, scored that best rate I could find, and immediately cancelled my higher rate reservation and got my deposit back. Did it the morning of the 5th day before our check in day.  

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow, Charade. Hope all is okay with you.

Yay for haircut, Pumpkin. I’m ready for mine next week. I’ve been with the lady that does my hair for almost 30 years. We are about  the same age.

Baked potato bar. Bacon, cheese, red peppers, green peppers, and scrambled eggs. I’m stuffed. Tea for me, and relaxing.


----------



## sowetanamerican

macraven said:


> Oh crap
> Did we scare Brenton off?
> 
> He has vanished now


Only scaring me off because you’re calling me Brendon instead of Brenton 

Had a pretty busy afternoon at work and wasn’t able to hop on here. West coast time, ya know?

In other news, I got an airfryer for Christmas and have been experimenting with that.  Been a lot of fun. I think Brussels might be my favorite so far!

edit: verrrrry slick edit changing it to Brenton from brendon lol


----------



## macraven

A lot of the homies (posters) in this thread are sold on the air fryer.
They enjoy them.
If I had a larger kitchen and more than one counter top, I would buy one.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It’s 62 where I am right now but tomorrow it will only be a memory…
> High tomorrow will be 35
> Back to winter status for a few days



It`ll pass quickly and you`ll be back to having the nicest weather around!! 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I have a haircut today too!!!  I realized around xmas that wow, my hair is really long.  Had to think back to when I had my last haircut...it was June     Just before ds's graduation.  I guess it's time for a good chop.  My girl is hard to get into now, and she has opened her own beauty school.  So I'm excited to see her school, and chat with her.  She is an old customer I had when I was managing a beauty supply store.  It will be a good chin waggle session!
> 
> Reservations are made at a little place tonight.  Ds finally responded about where he wanted to eat.  It surprised me that he picked this place.  Good food, just not a place we frequent much.
> 
> Still super cold here.  Not sure if I will head to the gym tonight after birthday celebrations or not.  I finally seen the scale move yesterday, so now I want to keep it going!
> 
> 
> Still have to pick up a card...guess I'll be leaving a few minutes early.  Dh purchased the gift, I'm in charge of the card.
> 
> Have a great night everyone!!!



I love a good salon session......one of my favourite things to do! 

Hope the meal out went well last night......





Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. I did manage to get out of my driveway today. The roads in my neighborhood were still bad though. When I got to work I contacted the DOT and asked to have them cleared. When I got home this afternoon the neighborhood streets had been cleared.
> Work wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. I actually had a fairly quiet day.
> 
> She really does like her university. This semester she is excited to be taking a class about JRR Tolkien.
> 
> 
> Thank you both. Oh the joys of being the child of a cancer survivor.
> 
> Welcome again Brenton.
> 
> Happy birthday to him.
> 
> We are supposed to get a little more tomorrow too, but I don't think we will get any accumulation.
> 
> 
> We need that 62 degrees here to melt some of this ice.
> 
> I am waiting for dh to get home and then we will have a late dinner. Tonight will be salmon pasta.  I was going to make something else, something dh likes but I don't particularly care for, but I'm going to save that for tomorrow when I am not allowed solid food.



That sounds like an interesting subject she`s studying this term, quite fascinating I imagine. 

Glad your roads were cleared too, makes such a difference. Our main roads get gritted but so many country lanes that get missed here, once you`re out of them it`s usually fine. 





keishashadow said:


> So…I was going to suggest ‘wet’



lol.....that was my first thought too!! Great minds think alike.......





macraven said:


> A lot of the homies (posters) in this thread are sold on the air fryer.
> They enjoy them.
> If I had a larger kitchen and more than one counter top, I would buy one.



Never was impressed by them........I hate things cluttered on my counter tops and we have a huge kitchen but I don`t leave many things sitting out, except the kettle but that`s an essential........







​
You`re right though, many love them......





No snow predicted now this morning for us, but by lord it`s cold out there.....for US. 

So, after doing my reading stint in the nursery which I`m so looking forward to again, planning on the heaviest jacket, warmest scarf, hat and gloves and we`ll go walk for a bit....maybe not 6 miles but we`ll do what we can. 

Then a little shopping and not much else going on for us.......dull January indeed. 

Must check when my next dental appointment is, I know it`s next month but could be quite early........I still have a calendar on the wall every year with a column for all of us and insist anything going on gets marked up......only I haven`t written that one in. 

No idea what I`m cooking for dinner tonight........might do some kind of chicken dish or maybe fish.......we`ll see. For now, my usual pot of tea all to myself, breakfast later. 

























Happy Thursday ​


----------



## Lynne G

A happy Thirsty Thursday is here.  And yep, I’m with Schumi, my teapot stays on my stove.  Though I do have an air fryer, and my kids are more the users than I am.  It’s good to use for a smaller meal, or side, and doesn’t heat up the kitchen like my oven does.  

Ah yes, a weather advisory issued for this morning. Warner then they expected, so a cold rain we are having, started just around when I got up.  37 says the outdoor thermometer. But saying it’s going to turn to snow in about an hour, and snow for three hours before giving us just a fully cloud filled day. But at least the high is 44.  So any snow shoving will be in, I bet, with just a sweatshirt on the men.  Whether older one will be in shorts, could be.  He had to be up earlier today, as his work is not as early as DH and I, and he’s now on a more routine week day schedule.  At least the roads should be fine.  All our vehicles have either four wheel drive, or AWD. And just heard the salt truck go noisily by, so we are ready for that change to snow.  But as our nicer warmer weather day is our last.  You can bet we will clear all wet, as that darn arctic air is coming to drop that high temp for my fabulous Friday, to a high of 26. And even my lazy day Saturday has a predicted high of 30.  And we are heading to that mid Winter cold time.  Next week’s high temp predictions are one in the 40’s, the rest in the low 30’s and a low 20 in there too.  Sigh.  But at least a dinner out, next week, as for the first time in awhile, DH feels like we are both boosted, and a mid week dinner.  So for his birthday, that’s all he wants. And that’s okay with me. We do not exchange birthday gifts.  And rarely have cake, though if my extended family gets together, we will celebrate his birthday later, as there’s an extended family birthday mid February, and two in March.  So by end of May, our Memorial Day get together, will have a late happy birthday dessert for all those birthday guy and girls who had their birthday happen since the late Summer and Fall birthdays.  

But week day routine am I, so that includes tea this early morning too. After a freshen up, teapot is just about ready. DH knows to fill it, and turn the burner on. He always is faster getting ready than I am, though I usually get moving almost as fast on these early week day starts. So ahh, time for more tea, and a search for what to snack on. Thinking a cooler day, so maybe oatmeal.

Later homies.  May your Thirsty Thursday have something warm to drink, particularly those, like me, that are having a cool, and snowy day.  Stay safe, feeling well, and hugs to any homie that just could use one.


----------



## soniam

Really cold here today for Texas, lows 30s F right now. It's only supposed to get up to 37. No precipitation, so that's good. Any freezing rain/sleet/snow and the city shuts down. We have a ton of highway overpasses and bridges. They sometimes put out chemicals or gravel, no salt, but not always. It's usually just best to stay home and off the roads when the schools shut down. Nothing shut down today.

Really sleepy today. Haven't slept well the last few nights. So, sleeping in after taking DS to school, more like sitting in the car with him while he drives to school, since he is still learning. I don't have anything to do until this afternoon, so I am just going to drink warm tea, sleep, and keep warm. It's going to be a lazy rest of the week and weekend, since it's supposed to be cold and DH will be out of town. That means to go food for DS and I for the rest of the week.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Happy Thursday morning!

Woke up with a migraine/headache early this morning.  Given that we went from -30F to 32F with freezing rain would probably explain why.   We seem to be getting more huge weather swings this year than previous years.  I'll take the mild weather, just hate how horrible our roads are.  I can't change that, so I'll just enjoy the mild weather while we have it.

It felt great to have a haircut again!!!  Had an interesting conversation with my stylist.  I was noticing that my hair is extremely dry and I have had lots of breakage or thinning hair.  She went on to ask me a few questions....but she is noticing from talking with all her client, and even herself she noticed her own hair experiencing the same things.  She has noticed that many people who have had covid especially - they have had unusual hair loss/dryness.  And even people who are double vaccinated - she says that about 75% of her clients are saying that they are experiencing hair loss since getting vaccinated.  Just another side effect of it - just not widely reported or talked about.  

I can see the new growth coming in now - and am always fussing with it to stop my curls from looking like I've stuck  my fingers in a light socket  Guess it's another trip to the beauty supply store to see what else I can add to my haircare routine.  

Supper out was yummy.  Tonight it is honey mustard chicken and our regular veggies and salad.  Simple, but satisfying.  



macraven said:


> It’s 62 where I am right now but tomorrow it will only be a memory…
> High tomorrow will be 35
> Back to winter status for a few days


I hope your cold snap is short lived!  Soon enough you will have your air conditioning back on and soaking up the warmth and heat again!


sowetanamerican said:


> In other news, I got an airfryer for Christmas and have been experimenting with that. Been a lot of fun. I think Brussels might be my favorite so far!


We got one early in 2021, and I use it 3-5 times a week.  It was one of our best purchases.  


schumigirl said:


> No snow predicted now this morning for us, but by lord it`s cold out there.....for US.


Yikes....stay warm!  Hopefully your Agatha (I think that's what you call her) keeps your kitchen cozy and warm!!!  And cold is cold is cold!!!  Everyone has their threshold for cold.  I may live in a colder/harsher climate than others here, but I start complaining when it hits - 10C.  DH is like, that's not even cold yet   I have never like the cold, even as a kid.  


Lynne G said:


> Later homies. May your Thirsty Thursday have something warm to drink, particularly those, like me, that are having a cool, and snowy day. Stay safe, feeling well, and hugs to any homie that just could use one.


Stay safe and I hope your cold and snow doesn't last long.  Even though salt your roads are maintained in your cold/snowy weather, it still makes for slippery roads.  


soniam said:


> Really sleepy today. Haven't slept well the last few nights. So, sleeping in after taking DS to school, more like sitting in the car with him while he drives to school, since he is still learning. I don't have anything to do until this afternoon, so I am just going to drink warm tea, sleep, and keep warm. It's going to be a lazy rest of the week and weekend, since it's supposed to be cold and DH will be out of town. That means to go food for DS and I for the rest of the week.


I hope your cold snap doesn't last too long either.  I hope you keep warm.  I would love to join you in your lazy rest of the week/weekend.  Sometimes we just need that time to just slow down and smell the roses.  

Well, I should start to shuffle some of these papers.  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> I’m with Schumi, my teapot stays on my stove.



We don`t have teapots on stoves. 

Not sure what the tea would be like if you left it on the heat for hours. 

Our tea is made with boiling an electric kettle and an individual pot is made each time and the pot is set on the table of whatever room we`re having tea in......it would be horribly brewed if you leave it on heat for any length of time. 



Pumpkin......hope you feel better soon, migraines are not fun and hang around afterwards......and yes, cold is cold......

Love honey mustard chicken......delicious, glad your meal out was good.

lol....I haven`t named my Aga anything......it`s just an Aga.......





So, lovely day here....not weather wise I have to say. But, had a lovely time reading to the little ones, they loved it. And it will be a regular thing again I think. And I could choose my own stories. 

Then, didn`t go walking as it was so cold, so did some shopping and had a nice rest of the day inside.......

But.........we did book our flights for our Christmas trip this year..........










​So, we`re happy with that........and always have a bottle of sparkly when we book a flight........I`ll never be skinny!!! But, life is for celebrating.........


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> lol....I haven`t named my Aga anything......it`s just an Aga.......


Bahahahaha   That's it.  I couldn't remember!!!!!  

Yay on the Christmas flights!!!!!  That is exciting.  

I hear you on not walking outside when it's cold.  Hence the gym membership for me for the winter so that I can keep walking.  I haven't even went this week.  It was just sooo cold.  Dh wanted us home and not out bopping around the city.  We have to strategically place the vehicles so that those who work early can get out of the driveway first...and vehicles needed to be plugged in as well this week.  I already told dh I'm heading out right after supper if he wants to join me   I am thinking he may not be prepared for how much walking we might be doing on our few park days I have planned.


----------



## soniam

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Bahahahaha   That's it.  I couldn't remember!!!!!
> 
> Yay on the Christmas flights!!!!!  That is exciting.
> 
> I hear you on not walking outside when it's cold.  Hence the gym membership for me for the winter so that I can keep walking.  I haven't even went this week.  It was just sooo cold.  Dh wanted us home and not out bopping around the city.  We have to strategically place the vehicles so that those who work early can get out of the driveway first...and vehicles needed to be plugged in as well this week.  I already told dh I'm heading out right after supper if he wants to join me   I am thinking he may not be prepared for how much walking we might be doing on our few park days I have planned.


I understand about rearranging of cars. We have a 3 car garage. It's only 2 wide, but one of the bays is 2 deep. We keep most cars in the garage. If I want to get the car that's the deepest in the garage, then DH has to pull his car out of the garage and there can't be anything, usually the pick up, behind his in the driveway. If I want to pull out the Vespa/scooter, then I have to have one of the cars out of the garage. We keep 3 cars and the scooter in the garage. However, we have a metal building/garage outside of town, where we keep 2 cars, usually the pick up, and one of DH's race cars (not street legal). Once DS gets his license and starts driving daily, he will probably have to keep it in the driveway, so that I can get a car out. We have a Tesla on order too to give me a car once DS takes my current car. We will have to put it in the garage in order to plug it in. It wasn't as big of a deal before covid, but DH works from home a lot more now and blocks the garage with his car. How dare he  To be honest, it's not just his fault. Two of the cars and the scooter are mine.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Bahahahaha   That's it.  I couldn't remember!!!!!
> 
> Yay on the Christmas flights!!!!!  That is exciting.
> 
> I hear you on not walking outside when it's cold.  Hence the gym membership for me for the winter so that I can keep walking.  I haven't even went this week.  It was just sooo cold.  Dh wanted us home and not out bopping around the city.  We have to strategically place the vehicles so that those who work early can get out of the driveway first...and vehicles needed to be plugged in as well this week.  I already told dh I'm heading out right after supper if he wants to join me   I am thinking he may not be prepared for how much walking we might be doing on our few park days I have planned.



I began to wonder if I had called it Agatha....

Thank you, we`re excited to get those flights booked......

Yes, too cold right now, I think we may hold off till it warms up slightly and we don`t have that damp cold wind all around us, although the East Coast for me never feels completely warm ever.......but like you, if we get the chance we`ll do it.

Ironically we have room for a lot of cars and a huge length of driveway, but we`re down to 2 cars. Tom and I are together constantly. And if I go to meet girlfriends for the day he happily stays home and watches sci fi movies all day.....lol.....win win.......for the longest time my car sat and never moved for months on end....complete waste.

I will not have an electric vehicle.......told him I`ll fight it as long as I can, no interest in them at all. Petrol or diesel for us......I`m not very green I`m afraid......Plus we don`t have the infrastructure in this country for too many of them. We`d be screwed if everyone went out and bought one tomorrow......





Dinner was delish......got some lovely fresh fish this morning so made a beautiful fish pie......salmon, cod loin, smoked haddock and shrimp all cooked nicely. I never add frozen peas the way many do as I don`t like peas but always use leeks in the sauce......very winter warming dish with creamy riced potatoes on top with a smidging of grated cheese and a sprinkle of parsley.

No room for anything else tonight. 

Lazy night ahead for us........


----------



## Pumpkin1172

soniam said:


> I understand about rearranging of cars. We have a 3 car garage. It's only 2 wide, but one of the bays is 2 deep. We keep most cars in the garage. If I want to get the car that's the deepest in the garage, then DH has to pull his car out of the garage and there can't be anything, usually the pick up, behind his in the driveway. If I want to pull out the Vespa/scooter, then I have to have one of the cars out of the garage. We keep 3 cars and the scooter in the garage. However, we have a metal building/garage outside of town, where we keep 2 cars, usually the pick up, and one of DH's race cars (not street legal). Once DS gets his license and starts driving daily, he will probably have to keep it in the driveway, so that I can get a car out. We have a Tesla on order too to give me a car once DS takes my current car. We will have to put it in the garage in order to plug it in. It wasn't as big of a deal before covid, but DH works from home a lot more now and blocks the garage with his car. How dare he  To be honest, it's not just his fault. Two of the cars and the scooter are mine.


We don't have a garage - unfortunately.  But between 4 drivers (who all have a vehcile) plus 1-2 work/company vehicles that are driven and parked...we have a few vehicles to sort lol.  I'm sure our neighbors shake their heads.  


schumigirl said:


> I will not have an electric vehicle.......told him I`ll fight it as long as I can, no interest in them at all. Petrol or diesel for us......I`m not very green I`m afraid......Plus we don`t have the infrastructure in this country for too many of them. We`d be screwed if everyone went out and bought one tomorrow......


No electric vehicles for us!!!  We have to plug them in for the block heaters which warm up the engine and keep the battery charged.  Or else in the dead cold of winter ( the nasty -40 cr@p we get) vehicles don't start.  

The infastructure in north America is also the same for electric cars!!!  And all those activists who are pushing for it, have zero idea that our electric grid can't and won't keep up.  It will be interesting to see what happens when it starts to get noticed   

As well as for electric cars....they don't work well here in our harsh winters.  AND...it would take us 2 days to drive the 500 km's to the city to visit the kids....because we would have to charge half way through the trip.  No thank you!!!!!  For just driving in the city - it would be perfect.  But I can't afford to have a vehicle just sitting that will only be driven for 4-5 months of the year   lol


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> We don't have a garage - unfortunately.  But between 4 drivers (who all have a vehcile) plus 1-2 work/company vehicles that are driven and parked...we have a few vehicles to sort lol.  I'm sure our neighbors shake their heads.
> 
> No electric vehicles for us!!!  We have to plug them in for the block heaters which warm up the engine and keep the battery charged.  Or else in the dead cold of winter ( the nasty -40 cr@p we get) vehicles don't start.
> 
> The infastructure in north America is also the same for electric cars!!!  And all those activists who are pushing for it, have zero idea that our electric grid can't and won't keep up.  It will be interesting to see what happens when it starts to get noticed
> 
> As well as for electric cars....they don't work well here in our harsh winters.  AND...it would take us 2 days to drive the 500 km's to the city to visit the kids....because we would have to charge half way through the trip.  No thank you!!!!!  For just driving in the city - it would be perfect.  But I can't afford to have a vehicle just sitting that will only be driven for 4-5 months of the year   lol



Ah gotcha......I honestly cannot imagine that kind of cold. Genuinely, the coldest I ever felt was in Norway years back.....we went for the Northern Lights and never saw them as I think it was too darn cold even for them!!! 

But, it was -20C.....no idea what that is in Farenheit.......Scotland has had -25C but not where we lived, close though.....I was hibernating that year.....lol......

Yes, the distance thing is one of the reasons I don`t want one, as well as other reasons too. Don`t want to be worrying about whether we`ll make it or not. Where my mum lives and surrounding areas have zero electric charging stations....not going to work. Yes, I wonder when it`ll dawn on the powers that be this isn`t going to work.


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> I began to wonder if I had called it Agatha....
> 
> I will not have an electric vehicle.......told him I`ll fight it as long as I can, no interest in them at all. Petrol or diesel for us......I`m not very green I`m afraid......Plus we don`t have the infrastructure in this country for too many of them. We`d be screwed if everyone went out and bought one tomorrow......



Love Agatha!

DH has been working on some of the driver assist on the Model S Plaid, so he wants something he worked on. We will have the extended range which would help. It would only be for around town. We would still have petrol for longer distance. It's kind of like my scooter; I can only so far on it. I try to be environmental, but I love cars. I think the 3 BMWs, a supercharged Mini, a Ferrari, and a pickup can't balance out 1 electric car though. It will moreso feel like a toy or novelty.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> We don't have a garage - unfortunately.  But between 4 drivers (who all have a vehcile) plus 1-2 work/company vehicles that are driven and parked...we have a few vehicles to sort lol.  I'm sure our neighbors shake their heads.
> 
> No electric vehicles for us!!!  We have to plug them in for the block heaters which warm up the engine and keep the battery charged.  Or else in the dead cold of winter ( the nasty -40 cr@p we get) vehicles don't start.
> 
> The infastructure in north America is also the same for electric cars!!!  And all those activists who are pushing for it, have zero idea that our electric grid can't and won't keep up.  It will be interesting to see what happens when it starts to get noticed
> 
> As well as for electric cars....they don't work well here in our harsh winters.  AND...it would take us 2 days to drive the 500 km's to the city to visit the kids....because we would have to charge half way through the trip.  No thank you!!!!!  For just driving in the city - it would be perfect.  But I can't afford to have a vehicle just sitting that will only be driven for 4-5 months of the year   lol


I can't imagine not parking my car in a garage. Did it before we had a house, and I didn't like it one bit. The extreme cold really hits batteries hard. I believe they have to plug warm cars in Norway too. At least, I think that's what my BIL said when he lived there.

Ugh! Electric infrastructure. We are unfortunately all too familiar with its failings here in Texas. DH said he heard freezing rain hitting the house window, but I don't see any. I hope and pray that we done lose power and water like last year  

Just got preferred seating tickets for the Disney D23 Expo in Anaheim in September!!! It provides reserved seating so that you don't have to camp out overnight for the panels. Two friends are doing general admission, but another is doing preferred with me. It was a very limited quantity.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, so much for our snow total being the 3 inches they said this morning.  We got a snow shower, but nothing white, only all looks wet still from the rain we got.  But that arctic air is starting to lower the temp.  Now below freezing.  And a partly cloudy sky.  

For some reason, highly thinking of ordering Chinese for dinner tonight. Feel like not cooking. Will see family’s thoughts as we get closer to dinner time.

Yay for Schumi to already face her December flights done. And yay for Son getting that D23 tickets bought already too.

Twah, and agrew, no interest in electric cars. For now, there’s not many places you can charge, and if want to charge at home, costs quite the outlay of money for a home charger on top of car price.

Sigh, more tea for me. And no, my teapot is of metal, and sits washed, on my stove, as it’s cute.  I get DH or me to fill it up, light the burner, to heat up the water, almost every morning.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> Love Agatha!
> 
> DH has been working on some of the driver assist on the Model S Plaid, so he wants something he worked on. We will have the extended range which would help. It would only be for around town. We would still have petrol for longer distance. It's kind of like my scooter; I can only so far on it. I try to be environmental, but I love cars. I think the 3 BMWs, a supercharged Mini, a Ferrari, and a pickup can't balance out 1 electric car though. It will moreso feel like a toy or novelty.
> 
> 
> I can't imagine not parking my car in a garage. Did it before we had a house, and I didn't like it one bit. The extreme cold really hits batteries hard. I believe they have to plug warm cars in Norway too. At least, I think that's what my BIL said when he lived there.
> 
> Ugh! Electric infrastructure. We are unfortunately all too familiar with its failings here in Texas. DH said he heard freezing rain hitting the house window, but I don't see any. I hope and pray that we done lose power and water like last year
> 
> Just got preferred seating tickets for the Disney D23 Expo in Anaheim in September!!! It provides reserved seating so that you don't have to camp out overnight for the panels. Two friends are doing general admission, but another is doing preferred with me. It was a very limited quantity.



Yes, they are quite toy like I guess. 

We always have our cars in garages, I think at one point we were the only ones of all our friends to actually use our garages.......

Congrats on the tickets.....





Lynne G said:


> And no, my teapot is of metal, and sits washed, on my stove, as it’s cute.  I get DH or me to fill it up, light the burner, to heat up the water, almost every morning.



Still a very odd concept to make tea that way for us. Metal teapot....sounds like a kettle, usually equated to industrial tea urns here. My teapots are all china or similar. We do make tea very different.




So, we did have a glass of sparkly or two......was very nice. 

One of my friends in response to me sending her the depressing Philadelphia streets video that upset her so much (she`s in social care) ......she sent me the pop video from Lewis Capaldi called Someone You Loved.....but it`s the video with Peter Capaldi ( another Scottish Dr Who ) in it who is one of his relatives....oh my lord......what a tear jerker that was!!! Not quite sure why I`ve never seen it before. 

It`s funny how you start watching one youtube video and bang 2 hours have passed.......

She did get her own back........


----------



## Charade67

Just a quick stop in to say hi. I am on stage one of my prep for tomorrow, so naturally I am quite miserable. Hoping that I will sleep well tonight.


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> Just a quick stop in to say hi. I am on stage one of my prep for tomorrow, so naturally I am quite miserable. Hoping that I will sleep well tonight.


Good luck. Hope it goes well. That reminds me that DH and I need to schedule colonoscopies soon


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you get a good nights sleep, Cgaeade. Hope all goes well with your procedure.

And all I can say is:


Thsnk goodness!

Oh and yes, Schumi, what I call my teapot is really a kettle. I do have a fancy china teapot my mom gave me, but I tend to just pour the hot water into my mug and have a spoon that holds the tea leaves, and that’s how I usually have my tea made, particularly in the mornings. I’ve seen those electric kettles, but for whatever reason, never had one.

Full from that Chinese food.  The place we use has never made me sick, and we all enjoy the way they make their food.  If there are leftovers, one of the few items we don’t mind having, and eating the next day.  But since DH is coming home late, and older one came home after little one and I ate, there may not be any leftovers.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Just a quick stop in to say hi. I am on stage one of my prep for tomorrow, so naturally I am quite miserable. Hoping that I will sleep well tonight.




Good luck today Charade.....hope it goes well for you, and hope you got a good sleep, never easy before anything like that 




Lynne G said:


> Oh and yes, Schumi, what I call my teapot is really a kettle. I do have a fancy china teapot my mom gave me, but I tend to *just pour the hot water into my mug *and have a spoon that holds the tea leaves,



 





So, we have Friday again.......

No walking this morning as it`s cold and we have the Broadband guy coming out again......I didn`t know there was anything wrong but apparently there`s something not working as it should with the tv boxes.......we have too many darn tv`s probably!

Brought out my shin of beef pieces that had been marinading all night in 3/4 bottle of red wine, passata with fresh herbs and the smell of wine almost knocked me out when I opened that fridge door.......bit too early for that! But, will slow cook it all day and serve it with roasted carrots with some sweet romano peppers. Haven`t had shin of beef slices for the longest time.

So, will do some housework this morning and maybe some baking as when we dropped off some food to the farm the other evening they gave us about 30 eggs straight from their chickens.......we eat very few eggs, but can`t hurt their feelings, so we bake with them and give some to one of my friends who lives quite close to us, they`re an egg eating family unlike us. 

That`s dinner sorted for tonight, and tomorrow I`m cooking a ham in a full bottle of coke, full fat coke and some bits and pieces.....it`s a large piece so plan to eat that Saturday and Sunday. Folks look at you as if you`re crazy cooking it in coke, but it`s extra tender and adds something. Chicken in coke is another popular dish over here too. Weird to some, but so tasty. 

And with that, my tea has been brewing enough, time to pour myself a cup out of the pot.




























Happy Friday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Schumi,  I do use my mom’s china teapot sometimes on the weekends, as then I steep the tea as I relax. Loose tea is not as popular here, though we do have tea rooms, and even one City hotel which has a very good high tea service. Took my mom there years ago, as well as to the tea rooms in the area.  My little one is not a tea drinker, neither is my sister, so I haven’t been going to tea service in several years.  Hope your tea was good this morning, and what an interesting good smelling kitchen.  Don’t think I ever heard of coke with ham, and rarely hear of a shin of beef.  This time of year, roasts are very popular, as well as large ham pieces. I sometimes pick up a roast, as we are much more a beef and chicken eaters then ham.  Once in a while, usually when on sale, I’ll buy a ham steak, and fry it up with eggs.  Ham is a popular Easter dinner choice.

But yay Yay yay! It’s a Friday! And a clear sky, 13 degrees out. Chilly, start. Though a cool feeling day, as 26 the high. Brrr. Guess not wearing my flip flops outside, as did that last night, picking up the food. My feet were cold. But this morning, home is just right warm, and my tea is just right hot, so a most perfect start. And a little bit earlier day for me, including a bit longer lunch, as I start so early. We have what is called core hours, so I don’t mind, as still makes it the shortest of my week day routines.

A hearty fabulous Friday feeling Friday homies.  Stay warm, those of us enjoying this cold winter days, and hey, have that wonderful weekend too.  Wahoo!  It’s a Friday!


----------



## schumigirl

Not a fan of teabags in general, my old aunty who worked for Twinings said the teabags were filled with all the stuff not good enough to be real tea.......kind of know what she means. Each to their own and all that.




Charade......hope everything went ok today and you`re doing good......





So, the beef is going to be glorious......one of the tastiest pieces and oh so tender when cooked properly. I`ve had a taste of the sauce and it is divine......good red wine is the key.

Been a busy old day one way and the other........held a friends hand as she is going through a bad time, she still manages to keep her business going with no issues too, I really admire her for that. Then spent some time on phone calls to the housebound, although there`s not too many of them now as folks are getting their lives back. 

Sad to hear first thing this morning Meat Loaf passed away. Such a showman. 

Cleared out a few shelves in one of my closets again......found so much stuff I didn`t realise I still had.......and filled a large bag again with clothes, shoes and boots for the charity shop......there`s always something to get rid of. 

And a quiet night ahead I think........cold one too outside, glad I don`t have to go anywhere......

Friday night..........soon will be........









​


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> Sad to hear first thing this morning Meat Loaf passed away. Such a showman.



And Louie Anderson too. So sad. The will be missed.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's Friday  

I didn't want to get up this morning, but got my butt out of bed and headed out the door.  Thank goodness it's Friday!!!

Went to the gym last night for a quick walk on the dreadmill.  Will probably head there tonight and tomorrow as well.  Since I missed a few nights earlier this week with the cold weather and birthday celebration, I was wanting to get back there again.  It's time for the scale to start moving again.

Not sure what is all planned for this weekend.  Probably a quiet weekend.  Putter around the house, some gym time, grocery shopping, and maybe watching a few movies at home.  

We did try to go see the new spiderman movie last Sunday night.  Someone thought it would be funny to pull the fire alarm.  Sigh.  Only got about 20 minutes into the movie before we had to evacuate outside.  We each got 3 vouchers for free movies for the inconvenience.  By the time we would have gotten back into the theatre and have then restart the movie, it would have been super late getting home.  So we declined going back in.  Maybe we will try to go again. 



Charade67 said:


> Just a quick stop in to say hi. I am on stage one of my prep for tomorrow, so naturally I am quite miserable. Hoping that I will sleep well tonight.


Good luck with your procedure today.  I hope you get the all clear from it. 


schumigirl said:


> I`m cooking a ham in a full bottle of coke, full fat coke and some bits and pieces.....it`s a large piece so plan to eat that Saturday and Sunday. Folks look at you as if you`re crazy cooking it in coke, but it`s extra tender and adds something. Chicken in coke is another popular dish over here too. Weird to some, but so tasty.


I haven't heard of doing it in coke.  I have used gingerale when cooking my ham.  I have also used rootbeer and a little bit of liquid smoke for pull pork as well.  Sounds weird, but is delicious.  Topped with a little bbq sauce and coleslaw.  Yum!!!!  Now maybe that will be on the menu for this week 


Lynne G said:


> But yay Yay yay! It’s a Friday! And a clear sky, 13 degrees out. Chilly, start. Though a cool feeling day, as 26 the high. Brrr. Guess not wearing my flip flops outside, as did that last night, picking up the food. My feet were cold. But this morning, home is just right warm, and my tea is just right hot, so a most perfect start. And a little bit earlier day for me, including a bit longer lunch, as I start so early. We have what is called core hours, so I don’t mind, as still makes it the shortest of my week day routines.


I wish we were even close to flip flop weather  . Not even close to being an option here yet. Although there are a few crazy people when the weather gets above 32F they will wear them...even though the parking lots will still have snow/slush (even though they are cleared there is always a little left behind) and their feet will then be wet with gross sand/salt/muddy goop on them. No thank you

Alright, it's almost lunch time.  Now to think of what I want for lunch.  Might run home and make a quick smoothie then head back.  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> And Louie Anderson too. So sad. The will be missed.



Had never heard of him to be honest, had to Google. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's Friday
> 
> I didn't want to get up this morning, but got my butt out of bed and headed out the door.  Thank goodness it's Friday!!!
> 
> Went to the gym last night for a quick walk on the dreadmill.  Will probably head there tonight and tomorrow as well.  Since I missed a few nights earlier this week with the cold weather and birthday celebration, I was wanting to get back there again.  It's time for the scale to start moving again.
> 
> Not sure what is all planned for this weekend.  Probably a quiet weekend.  Putter around the house, some gym time, grocery shopping, and maybe watching a few movies at home.
> 
> We did try to go see the new spiderman movie last Sunday night.  Someone thought it would be funny to pull the fire alarm.  Sigh.  Only got about 20 minutes into the movie before we had to evacuate outside.  We each got 3 vouchers for free movies for the inconvenience.  By the time we would have gotten back into the theatre and have then restart the movie, it would have been super late getting home.  So we declined going back in.  Maybe we will try to go again.
> 
> 
> Good luck with your procedure today.  I hope you get the all clear from it.
> 
> I haven't heard of doing it in coke.  I have used gingerale when cooking my ham.  I have also used rootbeer and a little bit of liquid smoke for pull pork as well.  Sounds weird, but is delicious.  Topped with a little bbq sauce and coleslaw.  Yum!!!!  Now maybe that will be on the menu for this week
> 
> I wish we were even close to flip flop weather  . Not even close to being an option here yet. Although there are a few crazy people when the weather gets above 32F they will wear them...even though the parking lots will still have snow/slush (even though they are cleared there is always a little left behind) and their feet will then be wet with gross sand/salt/muddy goop on them. No thank you
> 
> Alright, it's almost lunch time.  Now to think of what I want for lunch.  Might run home and make a quick smoothie then head back.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!



I`ve never used ginger ale, but I have used ginger beer which has a much stronger ginger taste, and yes, it`s quite something how it does help with tenderising the meat along the way. 

I cook my pork for pulled pork in coke all the time and everyone loves it.....and oh yes, then BBQ sauce and coleslaw.....hard to beat!!! 

I hear you on the scales, this week has been a disaster, I think mine will be heading in the wrong direction........not enough walking and too much nibbling and sipping of the wine.......we`ll get back into it........hope you do too, it`s hard this time of year when it`s so cold. You never crave raw carrots this time of year  





Dinner was indeed lush......sauce was very rich so we didn`t need much, but it was delicious and the beef just melted. Made some very unhealthy roast potatoes and roast carrots too. Feeling very full now, but will fit in some sparkly in a little while, once we decide which movie to watch....will be a dvd I think. 

House is cosy and feels like a lovely night to be in out of the cold.


----------



## Charade67

Procedure over.
Still groggy. 
back later.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> You never crave raw carrots this time of year


I know right     And yes, this time of year, it's definitely easier to eat the more calorie laden meals.  The cold and dark don't help with depression and eating more.  


Charade67 said:


> Procedure over.
> Still groggy.
> back later.


  I hope the grogginess wears off soon and you start to feel more like yourself again.  

I seem to have shiny squirrel syndrome today.  I just can't focus.  Good thing there are not any papers to shuffle this afternoon.  It's going to be a long slow afternoon.  Good thing for youtube and dis boards to keep me occupied!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Procedure over.
> Still groggy.
> back later.



Feel better.......get some sleep.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I know right     And yes, this time of year, it's definitely easier to eat the more calorie laden meals.  The cold and dark don't help with depression and eating more.
> 
> I hope the grogginess wears off soon and you start to feel more like yourself again.
> 
> I seem to have shiny squirrel syndrome today.  I just can't focus.  Good thing there are not any papers to shuffle this afternoon.  It's going to be a long slow afternoon.  Good thing for youtube and dis boards to keep me occupied!!!



lol....yes, stodgy home cooked meals are best!!! The more calories the better.......


----------



## Lynne G

Take it easy Charade.  Glad it is over.  Hope you are feeling better soon.  

Ack, little one thought she’d do a Starbucks run. Nope, they closed at 3pm today. Sigh by her. Other nights, they were open to 7 pm. Guess no one working on a late Friday afternoon.

Went to Whole Foods.  They were very busy. Picked up some items, and burgers for us.  May cook some bacon, and have bacon cheeseburgers.  Well, little one’s will have bacon, no cheese.  Will fry some red, yellow and orange peppers to go along.  Easy meal?  Yep, even for a Friday night.


----------



## Charade67

Hello again. SO glad today is over and also glad that I only have to do this once every 5 years. All went well. Afterwards we went to McAlister's so I could have some food. While in line I notice a little girl wearing a shirt that looked like it had cookies on it. (Part of her shirt was covered by the jacket she was wearing.) I asked if it was Girl Scout cookies and she said yes.  Her mother mentioned that they had cookies in the car, so I ended up bringing 4 boxes home. 
I have spent the rest of the day doing absolutely nothing except watching repeats of Castle on TV. I should probably try to get some sleep now. Thankfully I don't have any plans for tomorrow except maybe laundry.


----------



## Charade67

Question - Do any of you use Priceline to book flights? I was just checking their website and found that I can get tickets for about half of what the airline is charging. I've only ever bought straight from the airline before.


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> Question - Do any of you use Priceline to book flights? I was just checking their website and found that I can get tickets for about half of what the airline is charging. I've only ever bought straight from the airline before.


I have not. Be sure to check the fine print, ie flight cancellations, refunds, delays, changes, seat assignment, carry-on/baggage charges. The only time we didn't buy direct ended up being a pain. It wasn't through Priceline though. We meant to do it direct and were just using the website to find flights with good prices. They ended up canceling a flight to Germany the week of Christmas about 2 weeks before the departure. They moved us to a flight that was 3 days earlier and had 3 layovers and considered that equivalent. We chose to cancel and find something ourselves. It took months to get the refund, and I think they charged some bogus fee. We had to continually harass them to give us the money; the company we booked through was the one that had to give us the refund. We had to pay a ton to get a new flight at was the last minute for that time of year. We haven't done it since. However, Priceline is a much bigger, well-known company than what we booked through. I bet they are more trustworthy or at least organized.

Sounds like you are feeling better.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Question - Do any of you use Priceline to book flights? I was just checking their website and found that I can get tickets for about half of what the airline is charging. I've only ever bought straight from the airline before.



Never used anyone other than direct with the airline, usually Virgin Atlantic. As soniam says be careful of restrictions for cancellations and such. We stick to airlines direct even though we may get flights slightly cheaper going through companies like these, no idea if they are genuinely cheaper or not, but I won`t use them. 

Glad you`re ok and hope you have a good day, I`m getting all the bedding done today......fun! 





So, a lovely sleep in this morning, both of us slept till after Kyle had left for his running club this morning, I think he would have left around 7.45 and thankfully the sun is shining for them today. Last Saturday the place they run was frozen solid so he came home. 

Lunch will be bacon in brioche baguettes, Tom`s just been out to the baker to get them, could eat them now! mac, you`re invited........

So, getting all the bedding done including the spare beds, like to keep them fresh as a daisy. Will call my cousins in LI as today would have been my aunt`s birthday, so will have a chat with them and call my mum as usual. 

Ham will cook this afternoon, it`s sitting in coke, onions, loads of black pepper and herbs right now, will finish it off once it`s cooked with a treacle, mustard powder and brown sugar glaze......lush!!

Rest of the day will pass with little bits and bobs being done.......but looks to be a beautiful day with oodles of sunshine.......




























Happy Saturday ​


----------



## keishashadow

took a glance at the mr’s weather monitor before I took dog out 15 min ago, promptly put on my ‘big’ down jacket


pumpkin has us ‘beat’ tenfold I’m sure.  nothing like that first breath of that air to wake you up.  

Nothing much on schedule today with those temps.  The mr & I stopped at two different grocery stores on Thursday when out and re-stocked freezer.  Wild when $4.99 a # for chuck roast is considered a steal.  couldn’t pass up pork chops at $1.49# and grabbed a couple of those pre-seasoned vac pac pork tenderloins, which I’ve never used but look simple enough to pop in oven for a quick meal.  Might even be able to get mr picky to try that if I identify it as being in the brisket family

was hankering for my cornbread yesterday, since oven fired up, tried something called lunch lady brownies.  yep, tasted just like they’d serve up in school cafeteria.  That could be a good or bad thing depending on your preferences.  I normally avoid that sort of sweet, snitched a bite, yum.  May wind up indulging in a proper sized piece later, heated & topped with a scoop of vanilla ice cream & reddi whip.  


soniam said:


> Good luck. Hope it goes well. That reminds me that DH and I need to schedule colonoscopies soon


my mom is no condition to nag me any longer (sadly) re taking care of ourselves, I joke that our heath system has taken up the slack.  Seems like every week, emails & texts.  Some general, others more pointed.  Almost of the ”…don’t make me tell you again…” sort 


Charade67 said:


> SO glad today is over and also glad that I only have to do this once every 5 years.


ugh, you are on the rapid rotation plan.  Treat yourself something little as a reward today!


Charade67 said:


> Question - Do any of you use Priceline to book flights? I was just checking their website and found that I can get tickets for about half of what the airline is charging. I've only ever bought straight from the airline before.


are you looking for fall trip?  last i looked SWA doesn’t have schedule open that far out.  I’m sure the legacy airlines have something place by Now.   I’m still sitting on July trip Ones.  generally, if I can’t snag what I need a few months out, by that time Spirit has started to drop.  
had a friend use priceline several years ago to book a flight to MCO.  At the time there were easily 30 NS a day running on various airlines.  Not sure if it still works that way but, then It was of the ‘blind’ sort of thing wherein you didn’t  know what airline you wold be assigned.  She got a great price.  wasn’t NS, had two connections with long layovers.  An under 2 hour flight turned into nearly 10.    A good thing their seats weren’t adjacent for any of them I’m guessing.  Her husband never let her hear the end of it.  She complained to PL, was pointed to the fine print.  I’d read it very carefully, good luck.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> took a glance at the mr’s weather monitor before I took dog out 15 min ago, promptly put on my ‘big’ down jacket
> 
> View attachment 641084
> pumpkin has us ‘beat’ tenfold I’m sure.  nothing like that first breath of that air to wake you up.
> 
> Nothing much on schedule today with those temps.  The mr & I stopped at two different grocery stores on Thursday when out and re-stocked freezer.  Wild when $4.99 a # for chuck roast is considered a steal.  couldn’t pass up pork chops at $1.49# and grabbed a couple of those pre-seasoned vac pac pork tenderloins, which I’ve never used but look simple enough to pop in oven for a quick meal.  Might even be able to get mr picky to try that if I identify it as being in the brisket family
> 
> was hankering for my cornbread yesterday, since oven fired up, tried something called lunch lady brownies.  yep, tasted just like they’d serve up in school cafeteria.  That could be a good or bad thing depending on your preferences.  I normally avoid that sort of sweet, snitched a bite, yum.  May wind up indulging in a proper sized piece later, heated & topped with a scoop of vanilla ice cream & reddi whip.
> 
> my mom is no condition to nag me any longer (sadly) re taking care of ourselves, I joke that our heath system has taken up the slack.  Seems like every week, emails & texts.  Some general, others more pointed.  Almost of the ”…don’t make me tell you again…” sort
> 
> ugh, you are on the rapid rotation plan.  Treat yourself something little as a reward today!
> 
> are you looking for fall trip?  last i looked SWA doesn’t have schedule open that far out.  I’m sure the legacy airlines have something place by Now.   I’m still sitting on July trip Ones.  generally, if I can’t snag what I need a few months out, by that time Spirit has started to drop.
> had a friend use priceline several years ago to book a flight to MCO.  At the time there were easily 30 NS a day running on various airlines.  Not sure if it still works that way but, then It was of the ‘blind’ sort of thing wherein you didn’t  know what airline you wold be assigned.  She got a great price.  wasn’t NS, had two connections with long layovers.  An under 2 hour flight turned into nearly 10.    A good thing their seats weren’t adjacent for any of them I’m guessing.  Her husband never let her hear the end of it.  She complained to PL, was pointed to the fine print.  I’d read it very carefully, good luck.



Horrific journey for them in the end Keisha.......yes, the get out clause for them......fine print! I`m too cautious and VA are very open on their policies and right now they`re still doing the no fee to cancel or change flights which not all these companies are doing. 

Loving the sound of them lunch lady brownies.......yep, even in winter ice cream is good with anything.....I remember one of my friends making a sweet and sour sauce that I thought was excellent......turns out she got it from the woman who was one of the cooks in the University cafeteria.......one of the nicest "home made" ones I`ve ever had.....but very similar to a basic sweet and sour sauce using regular ingredients, but so delicious. 

Yep, hide away with those temps for sure........we have sunshine, but so cold......Kyle came in from his running and was frozen.......ushered him to have a shower instead of staying out to wash the cars......nope, they can wait, even though they are filthy right now with the state of the roads right now. 





We have been doing a jigsaw puzzle this afternoon........it`s the NY skyline at night.....not a huge variety of colours to differentiate from each other......I get bored and bimble off for a while claiming to check on the ham and dryer.......set it up in the dining room table, so I can wander off and he doesn`t know what I`m up to in the other end of the house.......lol.......not sure I will be much help.......I get too bored. 

Ham is cooking nicely.......


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> We have been doing a jigsaw puzzle this afternoon........it`s the NY skyline at night.....not a huge variety of colours to differentiate from each other......I get bored


I get headaches doing puzzles, thought they were supposed to be stress relieving  

have gotten the mr those 3D puzzles in the past.  Have you tried them out?  one was a ’working’ globe, lighthouse and there is a huge Las Vegas strip one still in box. 

hope Kyle is enjoying some hot chocolate, that’s dedication to keep up the running on a freezey day.

ham sounds very good.  that or turkey would Sure hit the spot today.  No idea what’s on menu here.  Tomorrow will be wings as is our norm.


----------



## Lynne G

16 degrees out.  

One kid at work since it was 10 degrees out, and one kid not sure when she will get up.

Nooe, will only book airfare directly with the airline. I did book a hotel once using a different service, ended up okay, but I tend to only book the room and airfare, and even car rental on their websites or by phone, only time I use a travel agent, is for cruises. Though one time I used a travel agent, for a hotel stay, and printed out all the documents. Got to hotel, they had no record of my stay. I showed my paperwork, after a good few minutes, the hotel manager came out, apologized, and gave us a park view room, when we had booked a standard one. Son, I’d be very wary. Have heard of good deals on hotel stays, that worked out great, on Priceline, but not any I can remember for flights.

Off to do my errands, and may pickup coffee on way home, and hoping little one will be up or at least awake when I return. Lucky her, if I do.  

Super Duper Saturday.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I get headaches doing puzzles, thought they were supposed to be stress relieving
> 
> have gotten the mr those 3D puzzles in the past.  Have you tried them out?  one was a ’working’ globe, lighthouse and there is a huge Las Vegas strip one still in box.
> 
> hope Kyle is enjoying some hot chocolate, that’s dedication to keep up the running on a freezey day.
> 
> ham sounds very good.  that or turkey would Sure hit the spot today.  No idea what’s on menu here.  Tomorrow will be wings as is our norm.



lol....I`m using straining my eyes as a back up excuse......yes, not sure about stress relief as I can hear him sigh a lot as he can`t find the pieces. One of his friends dropped over to return a tool I never even knew we had........but he`s in with him now, and they`re both attempting it now......I`m hiding in the kitchen......will make them a cuppa I think.

We did a 3D one many years ago, probably when Kyle was younger, I think it was the earth???? maybe........like the sound of working puzzles.

Yep, made him a hot chocolate too. He was out star gazing till 2am, bought him a to go mug where he fills it with hot chocolate for when he is sitting watching the computer do it`s stuff.....don`t know how he does it. More layers than you can count and a balaclava......any burgler wandering up here would get a shock though if they ran into him......lol.......should have some more pics to send you later this week of his latest images. 

Smell of coca cola is quite overpowering right now, but it lessens as it cooks down, but ham will be gorgeous I`m sure and yes turkey always hits the spot too.


----------



## schumigirl

Aside from returning said tool, our friend Peter has invited us to a winter BBQ tonight..........lol......er, no thanks.........last minute decision from them, they just thought why not........

We could just sit inside I know, but we`ll pass tonight. Going to drive over to drop off some of our plastic outdoor picnic plates, cutlery and so on as she is a little short of them, will drop them off, have a quick drink and head on home as our ham will be cooked by then..........and there will be around 20 folks there so we won`t be missed.....well, they will but there`s plenty of other folks there.

I`m all for winter BBQ`s........but maybe in the warmer weather........


----------



## soniam

Totally lazy today and still in bed. It’s just DS and I. He’s still in bed too. I haven’t been sleeping well. I have had a really painful rash on my abdomen and back for a few days. It makes sleeping and some clothing uncomfortable. It’s getting better, but it’s the worst that I can remember having. Not sure what caused it, but it appears to be typical eczema.

Once we get up and around, DS will practice driving a different manual than he normally does, and we will pick up Girl Scout cookies.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> any burgler wandering up here would get a shock though if they ran into him......lol.......should have some more pics to send you later this week of his latest images.


Those pics are so beautiful, peaceful for lack of a better term   Once he gets around to publishing his work, I’ll be the first in line. 



soniam said:


> Not sure what caused it, but it appears to be typical eczema.


Is it wrong to say good?  I was thinking it sounded like shingles.  After seeing what that did to my mom’s head/eye years ago, must say I’d want to avoid that.

Upon advisement from our Dr, promptly got a shingles vaxx then as I was still caring for her at home. Wouldn’t you know now they r saying it’s not effective? All should now get the two part one that’s been in very short supply here for years. On my to do list.

Far as I know, never had chicken pox.  Those of a certain age are instructed to proceed as if you did since many had it so mild it could’ve been declared a run of the mill bug   It gets confusing trying to keep up


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> Those pics are so beautiful, peaceful for lack of a better term   Once he gets around to publishing his work, I’ll be the first in line.
> 
> 
> Is it wrong to say good?  I was thinking it sounded like shingles.  After seeing what that did to my mom’s head/eye years ago, must say I’d want to avoid that.
> 
> Upon advisement from our Dr, promptly got a shingles vaxx then as I was still caring for her at home. Wouldn’t you know now they r saying it’s not effective? All should now get the two part one that’s been in very short supply here for years. On my to do list.
> 
> Far as I know, never had chicken pox.  Those of a certain age are instructed to proceed as if you did since many had it so mild it could’ve been declared a run of the mill bug   It gets confusing trying to keep up


It’s definitely just eczema. The little blisters that form can be painful, especially when touched by clothes. I have been getting it since I was a kid. It’s usually on my hands and not as severe though. Cold weather and allergies can exacerbate it. Both of which are happening right now. Cortisone cream is slowly helping. I probably could have gotten a doctors appointment for late next week, but it will guaranteed be gone by then

I have to wait until next year to get the shingles shot. Won’t be 50 until then, I will definitely get it though after hearing my mother describe how painful it was. She has an insane pain threshold, so it sounds like something I absolutely don’t want to get.


----------



## Charade67

I was going to say good morning, but realized it is after 2:00 here.  I woke up around 7:00, eventually went back to sleep and didn't get up again until 12:00. Maybe it was the anesthesia stil in my system?



schumigirl said:


> So, getting all the bedding done including the spare beds, like to keep them fresh as a daisy.


 This is me except I need to do towels. We bought new towels last week, so I need to wash them all and put them in the linen closet. Then I will was all the old ones and donate them to the humane society.



keishashadow said:


> took a glance at the mr’s weather monitor before I took dog out 15 min ago, promptly put on my ‘big’ down jacket


 Yikes! I won't complain about our 32 degrees here. 



keishashadow said:


> ugh, you are on the rapid rotation plan. Treat yourself something little as a reward today!


 The joys of being the child of a 2 time colon cancer survivor.  I once had to come aback after 3 years because they removed a polyp. 



keishashadow said:


> are you looking for fall trip?


I'm embarrassed to admit this, but we had not booked for our March Disney trip. (More on that later.) The prices are just so high right now, but they don't look like they are coming down any.   The only airline that flies out of my city is American. I can drive an hour to Roanoke, but then I only have American, Delta, and United to choose from. 



schumigirl said:


> We have been doing a jigsaw puzzle this afternoon........it`s the NY skyline at night.....not a huge variety of colours to differentiate from each other...


 I have 2 new ones I got for Christmas. I should start one one. They are both Harry Potter themed. 



Lynne G said:


> Though one time I used a travel agent, for a hotel stay, and printed out all the documents. Got to hotel, they had no record of my stay. I showed my paperwork, after a good few minutes, the hotel manager came out, apologized, and gave us a park view room, when we had booked a standard one.


 Glad that ended up working out for you.  There's a TA that wouldn't be getting my business again. I have only used a travel agent once and that was when we went to Alaska. 



keishashadow said:


> Far as I know, never had chicken pox. Those of a certain age are instructed to proceed as if you did since many had it so mild it could’ve been declared a run of the mill bug It gets confusing trying to keep up


I had chicken pox and an infant, so thankfully don't remember it. I guess I should talk to my health care provider about the shingles vaccine though.



soniam said:


> It’s definitely just eczema. The little blisters that form can be painful, especially when touched by clothes. I have been getting it since I was a kid. It’s usually on my hands and not as severe though. Cold weather and allergies can exacerbate it. Both of which are happening right now. Cortisone cream is slowly helping. I probably could have gotten a doctors appointment for late next week, but it will guaranteed be gone by then


That sounds similar to what I have, though I have never had it bad enough to be painful.  When I was little I got it on my hands and feet all the time. Now I get it occasionally on my hands. I use a medication called Lidex.  


So I have give up on the Priceline idea. When I went  back to the website the low rates had already disappeared.  We have decided to make our spring break trip a little more adventurous.  On Saturday we will drive down to Williamsburg. We might spend a few hours at Busch Gardens, or we might do something else. the next day we will drive to the Norfolk airport. All 3 of us were able to get a direct flight to Orlando for just over $500.  When we get back from Disney we will go back to Williamsburg and stay overnight then drive home the next day. Even with 2 hotel stays and airport parking it is about half of what we would pay to fly out of our local airport.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Those pics are so beautiful, peaceful for lack of a better term   Once he gets around to publishing his work, I’ll be the first in line.
> 
> 
> Is it wrong to say good?  I was thinking it sounded like shingles.  After seeing what that did to my mom’s head/eye years ago, must say I’d want to avoid that.
> 
> Upon advisement from our Dr, promptly got a shingles vaxx then as I was still caring for her at home. Wouldn’t you know now they r saying it’s not effective? All should now get the two part one that’s been in very short supply here for years. On my to do list.
> 
> Far as I know, never had chicken pox.  Those of a certain age are instructed to proceed as if you did since many had it so mild it could’ve been declared a run of the mill bug   It gets confusing trying to keep up



Thank you, I`ll tell him you said that......we also think he should do something professional with them, but he`s quite modest about them. But, yes, they are beautiful. 





soniam said:


> It’s definitely just eczema. The little blisters that form can be painful, especially when touched by clothes. I have been getting it since I was a kid. It’s usually on my hands and not as severe though. Cold weather and allergies can exacerbate it. Both of which are happening right now. Cortisone cream is slowly helping. I probably could have gotten a doctors appointment for late next week, but it will guaranteed be gone by then
> 
> I have to wait until next year to get the shingles shot. Won’t be 50 until then, I will definitely get it though after hearing my mother describe how painful it was. She has an insane pain threshold, so it sounds like something I absolutely don’t want to get.



I had mild shingles in 2012, about 2 weeks before we were due to fly, so I was doubly worried as I was concerned about passing it on. But, I was lucky and started the meds in time before they got worse. But, heard from friends how painful eczema can be. Hope it eases soon. 





Charade67 said:


> I was going to say good morning, but realized it is after 2:00 here.  I woke up around 7:00, eventually went back to sleep and didn't get up again until 12:00. Maybe it was the anesthesia stil in my system?
> 
> This is me except I need to do towels. We bought new towels last week, so I need to wash them all and put them in the linen closet. Then I will was all the old ones and donate them to the humane society.
> 
> Yikes! I won't complain about our 32 degrees here.
> 
> The joys of being the child of a 2 time colon cancer survivor.  I once had to come aback after 3 years because they removed a polyp.
> 
> 
> I'm embarrassed to admit this, but we had not booked for our March Disney trip. (More on that later.) The prices are just so high right now, but they don't look like they are coming down any.   The only airline that flies out of my city is American. I can drive an hour to Roanoke, but then I only have American, Delta, and United to choose from.
> 
> I have 2 new ones I got for Christmas. I should start one one. They are both Harry Potter themed.
> 
> Glad that ended up working out for you.  There's a TA that wouldn't be getting my business again. I have only used a travel agent once and that was when we went to Alaska.
> 
> I had chicken pox and an infant, so thankfully don't remember it. I guess I should talk to my health care provider about the shingles vaccine though.
> 
> 
> That sounds similar to what I have, though I have never had it bad enough to be painful.  When I was little I got it on my hands and feet all the time. Now I get it occasionally on my hands. I use a medication called Lidex.
> 
> 
> So I have give up on the Priceline idea. When I went  back to the website the low rates had already disappeared.  We have decided to make our spring break trip a little more adventurous.  On Saturday we will drive down to Williamsburg. We might spend a few hours at Busch Gardens, or we might do something else. the next day we will drive to the Norfolk airport. All 3 of us were able to get a direct flight to Orlando for just over $500.  When we get back from Disney we will go back to Williamsburg and stay overnight then drive home the next day. Even with 2 hotel stays and airport parking it is about half of what we would pay to fly out of our local airport.



Hope you got your laundry done ok and feel ok now. 

Nice decision on Price line.......I had no idea folks still used TA at all today! 

I also had chicken pox as a child, weirdly it was clearing up when I came down with mumps! The shingles vaccine is not routinely given here.......as far as I`m aware, never heard of anyone I know get it, and most of my friends are all around the same age give or take plus or minus 10 years, or therabouts.






Had a lovely little day. 

I`m glad we never went to Felicity`s winter BBQ......got sent some pictures and folks looked frozen.....but they do give the best parties, so it would still have been fun. 

Made a pitcher of cocktail.....one of my own creations, so we`ll sip on that tonight, although one pitcher is not really a lot by the time you add in a ton of ice and chopped fruit, but so refreshing. 

Watching some classic Scottish detective show from the 80`s/90`s on DVD tonight.......hardly the high life for a Saturday night, but is cosy enough for us. 

Back walking tomorrow......I think


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> The joys of being the child of a 2 time colon cancer survivor.  I once had to come aback after 3 years because they removed a polyp.
> 
> That sounds similar to what I have, though I have never had it bad enough to be painful. When I was little I got it on my hands and feet all the time. Now I get it occasionally on my hands. I use a medication called Lidex.



I was on a 3 year schedule for a while due to having diverticulitis and both parents having polyps. I always have some polyps. Last time they said I could do it 5 years. It has now been more than 5, so I suspect they will put me on 3 years again. The last time was just so awful with the nurse who gave me the worst IV I have ever had and was rude about it. She called me a pansy I told her upfront that I have small rolling veins that tend to collapse and that I tend to pass out. She didn't try to accomodate me at all. She wouldn't even let me lay down, just sit upright on the edge of the bed. My husband was worried that I was going to pass out face first off the bed and onto the hard floor, but she wouldn't let him help hold me. She collapsed 2 veins and kept having to pull the needle out and put it back in and dig around. My arm looked like I had been shooting heroin or something. Actually, I bet heroin users do a better job. Anyway, I get faint whenever I think about it, and then covid hit, so I have conveniently been putting it off with excuses. Maybe this will be the year Geez, I'm not even 50 yet, and I have had multiple colonoscopies. DH is getting his first, since he turns 50 in May.

I usually only get a few bumps on my hands or wrists, so I just use cortisone. This really caught me by surprise. I think having my bra rub on it made it worse. It's fine as long as nothing rubs it.



schumigirl said:


> I had mild shingles in 2012, about 2 weeks before we were due to fly, so I was doubly worried as I was concerned about passing it on. But, I was lucky and started the meds in time before they got worse. But, heard from friends how painful eczema can be. Hope it eases soon.



Thanks. It's definitely getting better. It's finally dissipating but still dry and sensitive. Luckily, it's never like this.


----------



## Charade67

soniam said:


> I was on a 3 year schedule for a while due to having diverticulitis and both parents having polyps. I always have some polyps. Last time they said I could do it 5 years. It has now been more than 5, so I suspect they will put me on 3 years again. The last time was just so awful with the nurse who gave me the worst IV I have ever had and was rude about it. She called me a pansy I told her upfront that I have small rolling veins that tend to collapse and that I tend to pass out. She didn't try to accomodate me at all. She wouldn't even let me lay down, just sit upright on the edge of the bed. My husband was worried that I was going to pass out face first off the bed and onto the hard floor, but she wouldn't let him help hold me. She collapsed 2 veins and kept having to pull the needle out and put it back in and dig around. My arm looked like I had been shooting heroin or something. Actually, I bet heroin users do a better job. Anyway, I get faint whenever I think about it, and then covid hit, so I have conveniently been putting it off with excuses. Maybe this will be the year Geez, I'm not even 50 yet, and I have had multiple colonoscopies. DH is


I sympathize. I apparently have deep veins. Usually when I have to give a blood sample they have to use a butterfly needle in the back of my hand. I once had an IV in the back of my hand for several days and it was awful. Thankfully the nurse yesterday was able to get the IV in my arm. 

I think this was my 4th or 5th colonoscopy.  I also had to start getting mammograms earlier than usually recommended because my mom is also a breast cancer survivor.


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> I think this was my 4th or 5th colonoscopy.  I also had to start getting mammograms earlier than usually recommended because my mom is also a breast cancer survivor.


Oh, I hate mammograms too. Man, the things we go through! I guess it's better to know through testing that to be too late.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> Oh, I hate mammograms too. Man, the things we go through! I guess it's better to know through testing that to be too late.



Absolutely, testing is so important.




Opened the windows during the night last night, it was weirdly warm just after midnight......very unusual. 

Might walk this morning, might not. I do know we have bacon for breakfast.

Not many plans today at all. Will drop off the bags of clothes into the Charity store and do some baking. I`ll take some into nursery tomorrow as I`m doing another reading session which will be lovely. 

Time for a pot of tea........



























Happy Sunday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Sunday.  Yay!  Still clear, cold starts and then overcast skies. Snow showers to be seen soon.  Brr, as 20 degrees out.  

Teapot for me too.  Got it out, and used some tea from my Christmas gift.  

Super Sunday homies.


----------



## keishashadow

Tummy issues started yesterday, missed a couple of meals, how will i go on      Still not quite right, no fever, going with it’s a run-of-the-mill bug & rather glad at that.  Crazy world isn’t it?

the idea of making chicken wings re today’s games for family is making my stomach lurch tho.  Speaking of football, talk about upsets yesterday!   Glad to see the bengals move on In the hunt.


soniam said:


> It’s definitely just eczema


i have in one of my ear canals of all places. That’s it.  Pops up once or twice a month.  Can’t say I’ve found any triggers.  Surprising how much a little spot like that can hurt.  Really feel for anyone who has it on large part of body.  i just use an RX cream a few times the first day and it‘s usually gone by the next.  Very thankful for that.


Charade67 said:


> I once had to come aback after 3 years because they removed a polyp.


Yikes.  My Mom had a large section removed.  They tested me twice, clean as whistle , on the ten year plan now.   the prep solution thing is a bit easier now, having to drink far less but, still dreadful


Charade67 said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit this, but we had not booked for our March Disney trip.


yikes again. 


Charade67 said:


> We have decided to make our spring break trip a little more adventurous.


that sounds like a really fun idea To me.  We are using our Allegiant credits from the Myrtle Beach flight that was cancelled on us in August.  not thrilled to be flying into Sanford vs MCO.  Free is free As they say lol. However, if I do see a cheapo fare on spirit or SWA, would be tempted to strand it As we did get a refund Back to CC Too.


schumigirl said:


> But, I was lucky and started the meds in time before they got worse.


that would’ve been miserable flight, good thing.  


soniam said:


> She called me a pansy


mouth is agape.  That is totally unacceptable.  Hope you received an after care survey and filled them in on this.


Charade67 said:


> apparently have deep veins


same, i.e. pin cushion.  I let my ‘ex’ SIL practice on me when she was training to be a med tech.  Told my veins have scarring, many blown out, stupid me.  Back then they told them to draft family & oranges


Lynne G said:


> Snow showers to be seen soon. Brr, as 20 degrees out.


same, supposed to get 2 inches today & 3 tomorrow.  Please, let it be light & fluffy


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Tummy issues started yesterday, missed a couple of meals, how will i go on      Still not quite right, no fever, going with it’s a run-of-the-mill bug & rather glad at that.  Crazy world isn’t it?
> 
> the idea of making chicken wings re today’s games for family is making my stomach lurch tho.  Speaking of football, talk about upsets yesterday!   Glad to see the bengals move on In the hunt.
> 
> i have in one of my ear canals of all places. That’s it.  Pops up once or twice a month.  Can’t say I’ve found any triggers.  Surprising how much a little spot like that can hurt.  Really feel for anyone who has it on large part of body.  i just use an RX cream a few times the first day and it‘s usually gone by the next.  Very thankful for that.
> 
> Yikes.  My Mom had a large section removed.  They tested me twice, clean as whistle , on the ten year plan now.   the prep solution thing is a bit easier now, having to drink far less but, still dreadful
> 
> yikes again.
> 
> that sounds like a really fun idea To me.  We are using our Allegiant credits from the Myrtle Beach flight that was cancelled on us in August.  not thrilled to be flying into Sanford vs MCO.  Free is free As they say lol. However, if I do see a cheapo fare on spirit or SWA, would be tempted to strand it As we did get a refund Back to CC Too.
> 
> that would’ve been miserable flight, good thing.
> 
> mouth is agape.  That is totally unacceptable.  Hope you received an after care survey and filled them in on this.
> 
> same, i.e. pin cushion.  I let my ‘ex’ SIL practice on me when she was training to be a med tech.  Told my veins have scarring, many blown out, stupid me.  Back then they told them to draft family & oranges
> 
> same, supposed to get 2 inches today & 3 tomorrow.  Please, let it be light & fluffy



Hope you`re feeling much better today Keisha.......tummy bugs are never fun. I get grumpy if I miss a meal......it`s a running joke......lol.......

Chicken wings sound good right about now........we may have had one glass of wine too many last night.........  Thankfully lots of bacon helped this morning....





Dull day today, no breeze or sun, just grey all round.....clouds and sea look the same colour. 

And an incredibly quiet day........baking, phone calls and some movie watching......


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Sunday.  Yay!  Still clear, cold starts and then overcast skies. Snow showers to be seen soon.  Brr, as 20 degrees out.
> 
> Teapot for me too.  Got it out, and used some tea from my Christmas gift.
> 
> Super Sunday homies.


I’m behind in my reading 
When I saw your post …. Well, thought today was Saturday 
Enough said … lol


----------



## Lynne G

Sick house alert!  Sorry to hear not feeling well, Keisha.  Sending you lots of well wishes your tummy issues go away.  Wings do sound good though.  Yeah, no PA teams in the hunt. As if…..

Hehe, retail therapy for little one.  Coupon in hand, great d bag of items.  Shake Shack lunch.  Yum!


----------



## macraven

Keisha hope you have not had to use the bucket today
Feel better real soon !


----------



## Charade67

Hello. Somewhat lazy day today. I'm finishing up laundry while dh is watching football. 

I decided to throw caution to the wind and booked a flight for my September trip. I decided to go ahead an book since the rates were low.  I used some of my air miles (I can't believe I actually have air miles) and I think I got a good deal. I don't know. I've never done this before.



keishashadow said:


> Tummy issues started yesterday, missed a couple of meals, how will i go on  Still not quite right, no fever, going with it’s a run-of-the-mill bug & rather glad at that. Crazy world isn’t it?


Hope it's nothing serious and you are feeling better soon.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Hello. Somewhat lazy day today. I'm finishing up laundry while dh is watching football.
> 
> I decided to throw caution to the wind and booked a flight for my September trip. I decided to go ahead an book since the rates were low.  I used some of my air miles (I can't believe I actually have air miles) and I think I got a good deal. I don't know. I've never done this before.
> 
> 
> Hope it's nothing serious and you are feeling better soon.



If you`re happy with the price you paid, then it`s a good deal. Glad you`re sorted though, look forward to saying hello to you. 





Keisha.....hope you`re doing better as the day has gone on........



mac......yes, hope keisha hasn`t needed the bucket today!!




Ended up an odd day. Didn`t get out but did some baking. Then my friend`s granddaughter we look after sometimes spent the afternoon and early evening with us. Her dad called us today and asked if we could have her for a while. He had been called to work ( police) and my friend is away with work......poor little mite isn`t too well, non covid, so we were his first choice to look after her, she`s happy and settled here. Mother doesn`t live in this country anymore.....so bless her little heart, she laid along one of the kitchen sofa`s all day watching cartoons surrounded by the large scooby doo and the minion cuddly toys sipping pineapple juice that she loves. Made her some food, but she picked at it, but did eat some ice cream. Dad not long gone from picking her up, said we`re happy to have her anytime.

So, tonight is watching some dvd`s and an early night I think........maybe.....


----------



## soniam

@keishashadow Hope you get to feeling better soon. Don't like tummy troubles.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> Hello. Somewhat lazy day today. I'm finishing up laundry while dh is watching football.
> 
> I decided to throw caution to the wind and booked a flight for my September trip. I decided to go ahead an book since the rates were low.  I used some of my air miles (I can't believe I actually have air miles) and I think I got a good deal. I don't know. I've never done this before.
> 
> 
> Hope it's nothing serious and you are feeling better soon.


Charade so your flights are set up but have you booked your room yet?

I have been checking and rooms for my estimated dates are up there in price
$438 + taxes for standard room


----------



## Charade67

Haven’t booked a room yet. I think I have plenty of time for that.

My mom is back in the hospital tonight. She collapsed again, but this time vomited blood. She is going to have an endoscopy. The doctors suspect it may be an ulcer.


----------



## macraven

Prayers for your mom that she will be fine and heal


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Haven’t booked a room yet. I think I have plenty of time for that.
> 
> My mom is back in the hospital tonight. She collapsed again, but this time vomited blood. She is going to have an endoscopy. The doctors suspect it may be an ulcer.



Oh that`s not good news Charade. She`s been through so much, this was the last thing she needed. 

Hopefully she`s very comfortable and they`ll get her sorted out again and she`ll be home soon. And such a worry for you and all your family too. 




Keisha......hope that tummy settled down and you enjoyed some football!!





Another mild night here strangely.....windows open again but our room didn`t feel cold. Sometimes around 4am if it gets cold you can really feel it, but nope......I`m sure we have some cold weather to come as we usually get the tail end when America is blasted.........hopefully not, but that`s usually what happens. 

Will be reading this morning in the nursery which doesn`t take long, maybe an hour tops, then depending on what we`re doing we may go walking as it`s not windy or too cold.

Some kind of chicken dish tonight.......haven`t made chicken piccata for a while, might do that or maybe something else.....will have a ponder. Lunch is grilled sandwiches usually turkey, brie and thick cranberry sauce.....lush......not very diet friendly, but January days call for something a little substantial at times. 

And must remember to post my sisters birthday off.....her birthday is later this week, I only have a few birthdays in January. 

Time for my usual morning pot of tea.......


























Have a wonderful Monday ​


----------



## Charade67

It's 2:30 in the morning and I can't sleep. It doesn't help that Caspian decided to loudly complain until I gave him some wet food. 

We have a neighborhood mystery. Last night when dh and I went out to eat there was a fire truck parked across the street. When we came back, the fire truck was gone, but a police car was there instead. Later, one of our neighbors got on our neighborhood group chat and said she saw an ambulance there earlier. I don't know many of my neighbor very well, so I am not sure who lives in that house. I just hope everyone is going to be okay. 

Caspian has settled down, so I am going to try to get back to sleep or I won't be worth much at work today.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you got back to sleep, Charade, and still asleep now.  Sending get well thoughts to your mom.  I hope she gets out of the hospital soon.  Darn cat. 

Clear and 14 degrees out. Barely above freezing today, as 33 degrees the high. Another day, which starts with such a dark, then ever so blue sky, becomes a sky full of clouds as we enter the later afternoon. As such, no real warming from the sun we do get.

And yesterday, did my grocery shopping as well as to mall with little one. Remarked as we were driving, everything is so gray and dull looking out. Only green around is our fir and pine trees. And along our way, saw very few of them. And we went by part of where that tornado crossed over the one road. It knocked down so many trees, where it went by the large wooded area on both sides of the road. It’s all bare of trees on both sides, as awhile ago, we saw them cleaning up all the damaged trees. Looks odd, as it, on the one side of the road, is part of the state park that is otherwise very wooded. Hopefully maybe later, they will replant trees.

So not much to report.  Will hear the trash trucks soon. As put the trash cans to the curb last night, my one neighbor came along, walking her dog.  So cute. Little dog, had a red decorated jacket on, and wanted a pet.  So I did.  My neighbor said the dog loves people to pet it.  But was so cool feeling out, quick pet and chat, quick dump of trash, and back inside.  Never usually wear a jacket to take the trash out.

And as usual, up early. Highly thinking I need a longer weekend. May make this week a day shorter one. But a busy enough week. Birthday dinner out tomorrow with DH. He said he feels fine if we eat out. We will go early, and hope on a Tuesday night, it won’t be crowded where he wants to go. Then ah, refreshing and pampering with a haircut the day after. And thankfully, older one said he’s going with, to get his haircut too. Also the day, is when my MIL should be operated on. She’s been in the hospital a few day now, hopefully ready for the surgery. Should then feel like a quick week.

Tea is hot, and I need more. 

Hope Schumi enjoyed reading to the little tots. So cute when the kids are so young.  

Marvelous Monday homies.  Good Morning as well.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> It's 2:30 in the morning and I can't sleep. It doesn't help that Caspian decided to loudly complain until I gave him some wet food.
> 
> We have a neighborhood mystery. Last night when dh and I went out to eat there was a fire truck parked across the street. When we came back, the fire truck was gone, but a police car was there instead. Later, one of our neighbors got on our neighborhood group chat and said she saw an ambulance there earlier. I don't know many of my neighbor very well, so I am not sure who lives in that house. I just hope everyone is going to be okay.
> 
> Caspian has settled down, so I am going to try to get back to sleep or I won't be worth much at work today.



Hope you got back to sleep Charade and hope no one was hurt with the neighbour incident.....keep us updated! 




It is such a beautiful day here.....cool, but not freezing. 

Fun time with the little ones.....one teacher suggested we read outside as it was glorious.....not on your nelly!!! So, inside it was....wouldn`t have been her sitting there.....sunshine or not, it`s not what you`d call warm.

Came home and then headed down to the beach and we managed 4 miles walking before I got hungry and we headed home. Grilled sandwiches were very warming and welcome. 

Chicken pieces are again simmering nicely for tonights dinner, balsamic and spicy honey with garlic.......mashed potato has been requested, so will get the ricer out and have that with a medley of veg to go with it. 

Sun is still shining and looks so pretty outside, but nice and warm in here. Ordered a few books I think I`ll like and some new walking leggings. Time for a hot chocolate I think.......


----------



## Charade67

Slow day today. No updates on Mom yet.

Dh and I are about to come to blows. I just got home from work to find the propane heater on full blast. My thermostat says it is 81 degrees in the house. I just opened up some windows to cool it down.


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> Slow day today. No updates on Mom yet.
> 
> Dh and I are about to come to blows. I just got home from work to find the propane heater on full blast. My thermostat says it is 81 degrees in the house. I just opened up some windows to cool it down.



Wow! I get cold easily, but I would never crank it up that high. We used to keep it at 69 or 70 downstairs. I recently knocked it down to 68. It's cold if you are sitting around, for me anyway, but just fine if you are up and moving.

Hope your mom is OK.


Finally removed the xmas tins from a glass shelf case. They have been in there for years  I had to dust them, because the case, even with a door, still gets dust inside. Dusted and cleaned all of the glass inside and out. I put some of our Lego sets in it instead. I tried to dust them, but that was a joke. I had to just blow real hard on some and hope for the best.

I am going to make picadillo tonight. I dug out the rice cooker for DH. The only rice we had in the house was sushi rice; he was fine with it. It's been years since I cooked rice. The cooker is one of the Japanese fuzzy logic ones, and it cooks pretty fast. I am glad it still works. We have had it since before our son was born. He will be 16 next month. I had to figure out how much water to use. Some of the words on the cooker and most of the instructions are in Japanese. There's just enough in English for me to do it. I started it way too early, but it has a warming feature. I'll have to see if it needs some water but probably not with the lid on. I tasted it, and it was perfect. I will have cauliflower rice with it.

It's sort of cold, 50s, and rainy here to day. Pretty dreary weather. Yuck.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

A Monday stop in!

Geeze, I was hoping to stop in earlier, but you know how things go    It was a busy/not busy weekend.  

It was a great weekend to putter around the house.  Dh and older son were busy fixing their purchase ( a small toy trailer to haul the snowmachines and quads) and get it road worthy on Saturday, then on Sunday Dh and both boys went to the indoor archery range all afternoon.  So I had lots of free time to putter and do what I pleased as no one was coming in to make a mess right after I had cleaned lol.  As much as I enjoy doing things with them, I also enjoy my time alone when they are not in my way while I'm trying to clean or cook.  

Went to the gym Friday night, and in my ultimate gracefulness, I rolled and twisted my left foot.  It seems better today.  I think I'll go to the gym tonight, but not push my speed and still try to get some steps in.  

We also finally got to see the New Spiderman movie.  It was VERY GOOD!!!  I wasn't sure what to expect - and older ds who loves Spiderman was raving about it.  They did a great job of trying up the story line for the trilogy.  It has some surprising moments in it that I wasn't expecting.  Also watched The Eternals on Saturday night on Disney+.  That was also good, not your typical marvel movie.  I will have to watch it again, as I think there is sooo much in it, I feel like I missed a few things.  



keishashadow said:


> pumpkin has us ‘beat’ tenfold I’m sure. nothing like that first breath of that air to wake you up.


That is still cold!!!  It's always a wake up call when you step outside and that first breath you take makes you cough/choke because it's so cold and dry outside.  I hope your starting to feel better from your stomach bug.  


Charade67 said:


> So I have give up on the Priceline idea. When I went back to the website the low rates had already disappeared. We have decided to make our spring break trip a little more adventurous. On Saturday we will drive down to Williamsburg. We might spend a few hours at Busch Gardens, or we might do something else. the next day we will drive to the Norfolk airport. All 3 of us were able to get a direct flight to Orlando for just over $500. When we get back from Disney we will go back to Williamsburg and stay overnight then drive home the next day. Even with 2 hotel stays and airport parking it is about half of what we would pay to fly out of our local airport.


I am glad you found flights that work for you!  


schumigirl said:


> Ended up an odd day. Didn`t get out but did some baking. Then my friend`s granddaughter we look after sometimes spent the afternoon and early evening with us. Her dad called us today and asked if we could have her for a while. He had been called to work ( police) and my friend is away with work......poor little mite isn`t too well, non covid, so we were his first choice to look after her, she`s happy and settled here. Mother doesn`t live in this country anymore.....so bless her little heart, she laid along one of the kitchen sofa`s all day watching cartoons surrounded by the large scooby doo and the minion cuddly toys sipping pineapple juice that she loves. Made her some food, but she picked at it, but did eat some ice cream. Dad not long gone from picking her up, said we`re happy to have her anytime.


Sounds like you had a great visit with her.  Ice cream will trump many things!!!!  


Charade67 said:


> My mom is back in the hospital tonight. She collapsed again, but this time vomited blood. She is going to have an endoscopy. The doctors suspect it may be an ulcer.


I hope you hear more news on your mom soon.  


Lynne G said:


> Only green around is our fir and pine trees. And along our way, saw very few of them. And we went by part of where that tornado crossed over the one road. It knocked down so many trees, where it went by the large wooded area on both sides of the road. It’s all bare of trees on both sides, as awhile ago, we saw them cleaning up all the damaged trees. Looks odd, as it, on the one side of the road, is part of the state park that is otherwise very wooded. Hopefully maybe later, they will replant trees.


I have zero green   We have white or white, brown trees and then gross dirty snow with salt. sand salt  mix.  Those are our winter colors.  I can't wait to see the green in Orlando when we arrive!

Well, even this took me long enough to get out.  Things keep appearing on my desk today.  Lots of little things to take care of and papers to organize and shuffle.  

Have a great evening everyone....stay safe!


----------



## soniam

@Pumpkin1172 Careful with the ankle. I hope it's not too sore. I do this junk all of the time, because I am a klutz. I blame it on my small feet. Just not enough surface to put on the ground


----------



## Pumpkin1172

soniam said:


> areful with the ankle. I hope it's not too sore. I do this junk all of the time, because I am a klutz. I blame it on my small feet. Just not enough surface to put on the ground


Honestly it's not my ankle - but the outside of my foot.  It is sooooo werid.  I might have sprained it.  I felt it...and keep up my speed walking when I probably should have stopped.    I am just such a graceful being....NOT   Dh was concerned for about 30 seconds until he pictured it in his head.  

I just came to post that I was driving to the bank, sunglasses on as the sun was shinning bright...and the window was open in the car because it's sooo flipping warm here.  Probably going to whip open the windows for a bit in the house when I get home.  These temps don't happen often in Jan here.  Although the year I was preggers with oldest ds, I did wear my birkenstocks into the hospital it was sooo warm that winter.  It was an El Nino winter that year - unusually warm with very little snow.


----------



## macraven

We have our heat set at 73 (24/7) during the winter and I still keep a blanket on me in the house

During spring and hot summer, Mr Mac has the ac at 70-71 and I still have a toss blanket on me cause it’s too cold in the house.

I can handle the heat better than the cold weather

I’m leaving the night light on so no one stumbles in the dark for a late night drop in

Sweet dreams to all….


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Slow day today. No updates on Mom yet.
> 
> Dh and I are about to come to blows. I just got home from work to find the propane heater on full blast. My thermostat says it is 81 degrees in the house. I just opened up some windows to cool it down.



Hope you get some good news soon about your mum......




Pumpkin1172 said:


> A Monday stop in!
> 
> Geeze, I was hoping to stop in earlier, but you know how things go    It was a busy/not busy weekend.
> 
> It was a great weekend to putter around the house.  Dh and older son were busy fixing their purchase ( a small toy trailer to haul the snowmachines and quads) and get it road worthy on Saturday, then on Sunday Dh and both boys went to the indoor archery range all afternoon.  So I had lots of free time to putter and do what I pleased as no one was coming in to make a mess right after I had cleaned lol.  As much as I enjoy doing things with them, I also enjoy my time alone when they are not in my way while I'm trying to clean or cook.
> 
> Went to the gym Friday night, and in my ultimate gracefulness, I rolled and twisted my left foot.  It seems better today.  I think I'll go to the gym tonight, but not push my speed and still try to get some steps in.
> 
> We also finally got to see the New Spiderman movie.  It was VERY GOOD!!!  I wasn't sure what to expect - and older ds who loves Spiderman was raving about it.  They did a great job of trying up the story line for the trilogy.  It has some surprising moments in it that I wasn't expecting.  Also watched The Eternals on Saturday night on Disney+.  That was also good, not your typical marvel movie.  I will have to watch it again, as I think there is sooo much in it, I feel like I missed a few things.
> 
> 
> That is still cold!!!  It's always a wake up call when you step outside and that first breath you take makes you cough/choke because it's so cold and dry outside.  I hope your starting to feel better from your stomach bug.
> 
> I am glad you found flights that work for you!
> 
> Sounds like you had a great visit with her.  Ice cream will trump many things!!!!
> 
> I hope you hear more news on your mom soon.
> 
> I have zero green   We have white or white, brown trees and then gross dirty snow with salt. sand salt  mix.  Those are our winter colors.  I can't wait to see the green in Orlando when we arrive!
> 
> Well, even this took me long enough to get out.  Things keep appearing on my desk today.  Lots of little things to take care of and papers to organize and shuffle.
> 
> Have a great evening everyone....stay safe!



Hope your foot feels better, it`s so easy to do something like that. And glad you enjoyed the movie, I doubt I`ll see it...last Spiderman movie I watched was when the original came out in 1978 with Christopher Reeve......lol......

We are lucky with trees here. Around us we have a mix of bare trees, but we do have a lot of evergreen ones too.......we have lots of Leylandii surrounding us which are so pretty, but monsters if you don`t keep them trimmed. Ours are all about 40 feet high, and nowhere near the house itself thankfully, they are classic light blockers.

Yes, ice cream is a good soother when you`re poorly.






macraven said:


> We have our heat set at 73 (24/7) during the winter and I still keep a blanket on me in the house
> 
> During spring and hot summer, Mr Mac has the ac at 70-71 and I still have a toss blanket on me cause it’s too cold in the house.
> 
> I can handle the heat better than the cold weather
> 
> I’m leaving the night light on so no one stumbles in the dark for a late night drop in
> 
> Sweet dreams to all….



I`m much better with the heat too mac, but you know that too.....lol.......hate the cold, bust strangely do enjoy a crisp sunny cold for walking in now and again. We don`t get that often, yesterday was which we did enjoy, but usually it`s a damp cold with a wind that bites.......but don`t need to tell you about that biting wind!!

I was glad of the light this morning mac........ 










​Happy Rabbie Burns Day........not that we really celebrate it, but many do in Scotland and all over the world. The amount of Americans that tell us their town celebrates it somewhere always surprises us. Good for them. He was an odd little fellow.





It`s a colder morning here than predicted. We don`t have frost, but there`s a cold mist moved in, so it looks pretty eerie out there as it`s still pitch black. Sunrise isn`t till 7.50am, but it should start to get light in about a half hour or so.

Planning to walk this morning and one of our friends says she may join us and bring the dogs, they love the water even in these temps!! Won`t wear my white jacket today then, although it`s lovely and warm.......but the dogs are bound to have an effect.

I know we need to go shop for a few things, so we`ll do that later and no idea for lunch or dinner today......will see what we feel like later.

But, will be wrapping up for sure whatever we do.



























Have a lovely Tuesday ​


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family. It has been awhile since I posted.

I want to share something with you all. Please be patient with me.

I’am mostly my nature a private person and I have shared some of my family’s and my medical trials on the boards here as I feel we are really family here and we do care about one another.

I have personally met some of the nice ladies on these boards over the years and it has been a pleasure to do so. You are as wonderful in person as you are on the boards.

I’am not the best communicator at all times. I had been emailing at times with different friends on the boards here. A few who I’am particularly fond of. I stopped writing emails because I was overwhelmed with many events that were going on in my life. No excuse. Just being honest. I should have continued to communicate, but my response to life stressors is to tuck in and soldier on in silence.

Now my recent situation.

My dear sweet husband and love of my life and I contracted Covid within two days of arriving at our home in Florida.

I’am a retired RN and knew the steps to get the help we needed, but met resistance at every turn.

I had been lulled into false sense of security. We were not taking risks and were in good shape as far all every Covid precaution.

Within two days of arriving here I was coughing. In Covid symptoms I had bypassed all the early symptoms like sore throat and other more mild symptoms to respiratory illness quickly. I have asthma and this was not shocking. My sweet husband had followed me quickly.

Before we left we had done all the rounds of our yearly doctor visits and all was well. Our personal doctor and I had talked and she assured me she would help with any needs we had  just as our previous Doctor before her had.

They were posting on the news and hospital phone systems not to come to the hospital ER for mild Covid symptoms or testing as the tests were extremely limited. I tried to set up an appointment at a Urgent Cares, Walgreens CVS to no avail.

Our symptoms although pesky at the time were being treated with over the counter meds and we were maintaining. I did not want to go to ER and clog up and block the much needed resources that were being severely challenged by those that were being brought in my the car and ambulance for their severe Covid symptoms. This had been requested and I was for sure following the rules. Those resources needed to be utilized for the critically ill.

After all this was Omicron was the guess. Although far more contagious it was not having the bad outcomes that the initial Covid 19 and Delta were having.

I called to ask my Doctor who had looked me in the face and told me she would help with any needs that arose while we were gone. I told the phone Nurse what meds I felt my husband and I needed to help try to halt some of the advancing symptoms.

My doctors NP refused all my requests for meds except the inhaler and told me my doctor would not even FaceTime me which they have been very fond of understandably on and off during Covid.

There medications that are recommended and with in protocol to help stop the advancement to the more sadly critical symptoms of advancing Covid. Which are primarily ground glass Covid pneumonia which will lead to a lethal cascade of respiratory issues.

My husband started having nausea and his ability to keep fluids down came on sudden. He fell I got him to the hospital and we were told he would get IV Fluids and stay for couple of days and could come home and should continue to improve. They used one of those precious rapid tests on him and confirmed he was Covid positive.

The doctor looked at me and said you know you are Covid positive too right. I told him yes. We were both sick. I had a mask on, but I was coughing and clearly sick. He asked if I wanted to be tested and I refused. It would have required me to leave my husband side to go and sign up in a very busy ER and take a precious in short supply test that should be used for someone who was critically ill and needed it worse then me.

I could not stay with him. THEY WILL NOT LET YOU STAY WITH YOUR LOVED ONES WHO ARE SICK WITH COVID. He was admitted and it was the hardest thing I have ever done in my life was to leave my husband’s side. In hindsight this ER let me stay with my husband until they took him to him room.

The Er doc told me the game plan was to watch my husband closely for a couple days, give him IV fluids and nausea meds and monitor him for any advancing symptoms so he could be helped right away if they occurred.

I left the hospital at 4 am and then received a call at 2 pm he was ready to picked up. I was a bit shocked and thought that was strange. The Nurse assured me that he was up walking in his room and had received a bag of IV fluids and was doing good.

When they wheeled him to the car for me to pick him up he was just as weak and sick as I had left him. I could see fear in his eyes.

I got him home and he was eating and drinking, but I had a sick feeling the one bag of IV fluids had only bought us a little time.

My friend across the street from me has a husband who is an ER doctor  in New York. He was flying in late Saturday night. He said he would try and help me and by husband to make the best decisions my husbands advancing care needs. He was maintaining ok Saturday.

By Sunday morning his condition changed. He had a fever, he was nauseated again and unable to drink or eat. The ER doc directed me and I got his fever down, but he needed more advance care it was decided.

I went into my husband’s office closed the door and called the the hospital in the next County over from ours and told the ER intake Nurse about what was going. I pleaded with them to help my sweet husband. I told her about the poor care my husband had received at the previous hospital. She told me to get him to them any way I could and they would help him.

I called the ambulance and they were kind, but would not leave our county to transport to a hospital in the next county. They helped me get him in my SUV and I put the hospital information in my GPS and drove him to the hospital that is helping him.

When I arrived with him to the ER it looked like what I imagined was a scene from a War torn Mash unit. There were sick people everywhere and ambulances coming and going like I had never seen before.

The Nurse I spoke to inside called for help and got my husband inside. They took him back straight away and started treating him. I was not allowed inside. It was the hardest thing I have ever done in my entire life to see my husband taken away and I could not be by his side.

A kind Nurse came to me. I told her about everything that had occurred. I gave them all his medication list and his medical issues and she assured me they would help him.

I sat in the parking lot of the ER frantically calling our kids. They had been aware we were sick. I had been keeping everyone updated on my attempts to get us the meds and care that were needed.

The wonderful Young ER Doc who was treating my husband called me on my cell phone. He ask me were I was and I told him the make of my SUV and he came out and talked to me. I warned him I was sick and coughing with Covid and he told me he didn’t care.

He reached in my SUV and told me he New I was scared for my husband, but they would do everything they could do to help him.

Then the Angels both inside the family and outside began to arrive in next few days.  Much needed meds that had been paid high price for overnight delivery had arrived a few days late to help, but were now arriving.

My sister older sister who lives in Harmony Florida came to me and helped me.  I had been in panic mode for so many Days trying to help my husband that I was rapidly declining.

A very long story short my husband is in a wonderful hospital ICU he is doing a lot better he has not had to be put on a vent. The fast and good care he is receiving there is unbelievable. He is extremely weak and will need rehab to get walking again.

I have all the medical equipment I need here at home. My son and daughter in law are here caring for me. I have the support from my friends ER doc husband across the street. Although he can not come in and physically see me he is helping to give sound good medical advice to me and his expertise is helping me maintain at Home.

Although I’am aware and accepting we are not out of the woods yet we are being blessed with care, kindness and prayers like I have never witnessed.

We are extremely blessed and i’am Humbled to the core of my being at the kindness, prayers and care coming our way.

Even though we went through all this to get the care that was needed I’am gutted because I know there others who do not know how to get help. They are dying at home and are not receiving the care they need.

I’am a retired Nurse I knew what to ask for and knew what to do to maintain in the face of the struggle for testing and treatment and I still had extreme resistance.

I’am sorry for the long write. It has taken a lot out of me, but I needed to speak the truth.

Please call your elderly neighbors and check on them. Keep in close contact with your family.

Even if you meet resistance in the face of the challenge for care for yourself and your family keep trying don’t give up.

Early treatment and care to stop the advancement of the Covid severe respiratory disease is key to a good outcome.

Prayers to all as we continue to support one another and our Country in our battle against Covid.


----------



## DL1WDW2

This post is so important to read I worry it will be lost . 
Everybody should read it. Especially if you are planning a trip to a theme park. 
It is a discussion that many want to deny. If you think theme parks are magically safe … Think twice please.


----------



## Charade67

Robo56 said:


> A very long story short my husband is in a wonderful hospital ICU he is doing a lot better he has not had to be put on a vent. The fast and good care he is receiving there is unbelievable. He is extremely weak and will need rehab to get walking again.


Robo, I am so sorry you are having to go through this. As I was reading I was fearing the worst. I will be praying for both you and your husband.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Robo, I am so sorry to read what you and your DH are going through.  I am saying prayers for you both, that you both recover, and have no further concerns.  Huge amount of get well wishes mummy dust sent to Robo and her DH.  

And hoping Charade’s mom is feeling good, and out of the hospital now.

Ah, Pumpkin, I did that that once. Hope your foot is feeling much better today. Not opening windows in car, but maybe today, as warmest day with 44 the high. And for today, above freezing in the early hours.

But today, not only my DH’s birthday, but a Taco Tuesday is here! The day Mac could be enjoying a Taco Bell dinner. While my DH likes Mexican type food, I doubt we will be eating at Taco Bell. I just don’t know. Highly thinking of a local bar, as even though neither of us drink alcohol when out to dinner, bar food usually has good food. And this one, has very good steaks, wings, and cheesesteaks. He’s working a bit longer day than me, as teaching at our local branch of the university, in the late afternoon. He usually has an evening class today, but it was cancelled by the university, so he will be home earlier today. Hence, a more dinner time meal we will have.

And that’s our Tuesday.  A week day routine one for me.  Tea, early viewing, at least over an hour before the sunrise.  

Have that terrific Taco Tuesday homies.  Hugs, to Robo and her DH, Charade’s mom, and Pumpkin and Keisha.  Get well feeling all.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> And hoping Charade’s mom is feeling good, and out of the hospital now.


Thanks Lynne. Unfortunately it looks like she may be in for a while. She was moved to ICU because of her low blood count and low blood pressure. She is supposed to have an endoscopy today.

Happy birthday to your Dh. Mine has a late class on Tuesdays too.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good morning Sans family. It has been awhile since I posted.
> 
> I want to share something with you all. Please be patient with me.
> 
> I’am mostly my nature a private person and I have shared some of my family’s and my medical trials on the boards here as I feel we are really family here and we do care about one another.
> 
> I have personally met some of the nice ladies on these boards over the years and it has been a pleasure to do so. You are as wonderful in person as you are on the boards.
> 
> I’am not the best communicator at all times. I had been emailing at times with different friends on the boards here. A few who I’am particularly fond of. I stopped writing emails because I was overwhelmed with many events that were going on in my life. No excuse. Just being honest. I should have continued to communicate, but my response to life stressors is to tuck in and soldier on in silence.
> 
> Now my recent situation.
> 
> My dear sweet husband and love of my life and I contracted Covid within two days of arriving at our home in Florida.
> 
> I’am a retired RN and knew the steps to get the help we needed, but met resistance at every turn.
> 
> I had been lulled into false sense of security. We were not taking risks and were in good shape as far all every Covid precaution.
> 
> Within two days of arriving here I was coughing. In Covid symptoms I had bypassed all the early symptoms like sore throat and other more mild symptoms to respiratory illness quickly. I have asthma and this was not shocking. My sweet husband had followed me quickly.
> 
> Before we left we had done all the rounds of our yearly doctor visits and all was well. Our personal doctor and I had talked and she assured me she would help with any needs we had  just as our previous Doctor before her had.
> 
> They were posting on the news and hospital phone systems not to come to the hospital ER for mild Covid symptoms or testing as the tests were extremely limited. I tried to set up an appointment at a Urgent Cares, Walgreens CVS to no avail.
> 
> Our symptoms although pesky at the time were being treated with over the counter meds and we were maintaining. I did not want to go to ER and clog up and block the much needed resources that were being severely challenged by those that were being brought in my the car and ambulance for their severe Covid symptoms. This had been requested and I was for sure following the rules. Those resources needed to be utilized for the critically ill.
> 
> After all this was Omicron was the guess. Although far more contagious it was not having the bad outcomes that the initial Covid 19 and Delta were having.
> 
> I called to ask my Doctor who had looked me in the face and told me she would help with any needs that arose while we were gone. I told the phone Nurse what meds I felt my husband and I needed to help try to halt some of the advancing symptoms.
> 
> My doctors NP refused all my requests for meds except the inhaler and told me my doctor would not even FaceTime me which they have been very fond of understandably on and off during Covid.
> 
> There medications that are recommended and with in protocol to help stop the advancement to the more sadly critical symptoms of advancing Covid. Which are primarily ground glass Covid pneumonia which will lead to a lethal cascade of respiratory issues.
> 
> My husband started having nausea and his ability to keep fluids down came on sudden. He fell I got him to the hospital and we were told he would get IV Fluids and stay for couple of days and could come home and should continue to improve. They used one of those precious rapid tests on him and confirmed he was Covid positive.
> 
> The doctor looked at me and said you know you are Covid positive too right. I told him yes. We were both sick. I had a mask on, but I was coughing and clearly sick. He asked if I wanted to be tested and I refused. It would have required me to leave my husband side to go and sign up in a very busy ER and take a precious in short supply test that should be used for someone who was critically ill and needed it worse then me.
> 
> I could not stay with him. THEY WILL NOT LET YOU STAY WITH YOUR LOVED ONES WHO ARE SICK WITH COVID. He was admitted and it was the hardest thing I have ever done in my life was to leave my husband’s side. In hindsight this ER let me stay with my husband until they took him to him room.
> 
> The Er doc told me the game plan was to watch my husband closely for a couple days, give him IV fluids and nausea meds and monitor him for any advancing symptoms so he could be helped right away if they occurred.
> 
> I left the hospital at 4 am and then received a call at 2 pm he was ready to picked up. I was a bit shocked and thought that was strange. The Nurse assured me that he was up walking in his room and had received a bag of IV fluids and was doing good.
> 
> When they wheeled him to the car for me to pick him up he was just as weak and sick as I had left him. I could see fear in his eyes.
> 
> I got him home and he was eating and drinking, but I had a sick feeling the one bag of IV fluids had only bought us a little time.
> 
> My friend across the street from me has a husband who is an ER doctor  in New York. He was flying in late Saturday night. He said he would try and help me and by husband to make the best decisions my husbands advancing care needs. He was maintaining ok Saturday.
> 
> By Sunday morning his condition changed. He had a fever, he was nauseated again and unable to drink or eat. The ER doc directed me and I got his fever down, but he needed more advance care it was decided.
> 
> I went into my husband’s office closed the door and called the the hospital in the next County over from ours and told the ER intake Nurse about what was going. I pleaded with them to help my sweet husband. I told her about the poor care my husband had received at the previous hospital. She told me to get him to them any way I could and they would help him.
> 
> I called the ambulance and they were kind, but would not leave our county to transport to a hospital in the next county. They helped me get him in my SUV and I put the hospital information in my GPS and drove him to the hospital that is helping him.
> 
> When I arrived with him to the ER it looked like what I imagined was a scene from a War torn Mash unit. There were sick people everywhere and ambulances coming and going like I had never seen before.
> 
> The Nurse I spoke to inside called for help and for my husband inside. They took him back straight away and started treating him. I was not allowed inside. It was the hardest thing I have ever done in my entire life to see my husband taken away and I could not be by his side.
> 
> A kind Nurse came to me. I told her about everything that had occurred. I gave them all his medication list and his medical issues and she assured me they would help him.
> 
> I sat in the parking lot of the ER frantically calling our kids. They had been aware we were sick. I had been keeping everyone updated on my attempts to get us the meds and care that were needed.
> 
> The wonderful Young ER Doc who was treating my husband called me on my cell phone. He ask me were I was and I told him the make of my SUV and he came out and talked to me. I warned him I was sick and coughing with Covid and he told me he didn’t care.
> 
> He reached in my SUV and told me he New I was scared for my husband, but they would do everything they could do to help him.
> 
> Then the Angels both inside the family and outside began to arrive in next few days.  Much needed meds that had been paid high price for overnight delivery had arrived a few days late to help, but were now arriving.
> 
> My sister older sister who lives in Harmony Florida came to me and helped me.  I had been in panic mode for so many Days trying to help my husband that I was rapidly declining.
> 
> A very long story short my husband is in a wonderful hospital ICU he is doing a lot better he has not had to be put on a vent. The fast and good care he is receiving there is unbelievable. He is extremely weak and will need rehab to get walking again.
> 
> I have all the medical equipment I need here at home. My son and daughter in law are here caring for me. I have the support from my friends ER doc husband across the street. Although he can not come in and physically see me he is helping to give sound good medical advice to me and his expertise is helping me maintain at Home.
> 
> Although I’am aware and accepting we are not out of the woods yet we are being blessed with care, kindness and prayers like I have never witnessed.
> 
> We are extremely blessed and i’am Humbled to the core of my being at the kindness, prayers and care coming our way.
> 
> Even though we went through all this to get the care that was needed I’am gutted because I know there others who do not know how to get help. They are dying at home and are not receiving the care they need.
> 
> I’am a retired Nurse I knew what to ask for and knew what to do to maintain in the face of the struggle for testing and treatment and I still had extreme resistance.
> 
> I’am sorry for the long write. It has taken a lot out of me, but I needed to speak the truth.
> 
> Please call your elderly neighbors and check on them. Keep in close contact with your family.
> 
> Even if you meet resistance in the face of the challenge for care for yourself and your family keep trying don’t give up.
> 
> Early treatment and care to stop the advancement of the Covid severe respiratory disease is key to a good outcome.
> 
> Prayers to all as we continue to support one another and our Country in our battle against Covid.



Robbie, I am so sorry to read all you are going through with your lovely husband. 

I know how strong you both are as a couple, and understand how extremely difficult it will be for you and your family to get through this. And you will. You are indeed blessed with a close and caring family and they`ll help you through this too. 

It is indeed tough to not be allowed to be with your husband, I cannot imagine how that feels. We have heard it so often through this pandemic, it`s heartbreaking. 

He knows you`re close and that will be a huge comfort to him in the days going forward and into his recovery. It sounds like he is receiving wonderful care and you can`t ask for more for loved ones.

It`s so true what you say about checking on folks around us that are more vulnerable, and something we try to do day to day and moreso these last two years. 

I will be thinking of you all going forward and sending many prayers and hugs to you all. Don`t forget to look after yourself too in all of this......

And I have been saying for weeks, I need to email you for a catch up......I know time passes us by on occasions.....don`t give it a thought, your friends know. 

But, for now take care and sending all our love to you and your family.


----------



## schumigirl

DL1WDW2 said:


> This post is so important to read I worry it will be lost .
> Everybody should read it. Especially if you are planning a trip to a theme park.
> It is a discussion that many want to deny. If you think theme parks are magically safe … Think twice please.



No one denies anything on these boards. 

I don`t believe anyone here thinks the parks are magically safe.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Robo56 said:


> Good morning Sans family. It has been awhile since I posted.
> 
> I want to share something with you all. Please be patient with me.
> 
> I’am mostly my nature a private person and I have shared some of my family’s and my medical trials on the boards here as I feel we are really family here and we do care about one another.
> 
> I have personally met some of the nice ladies on these boards over the years and it has been a pleasure to do so. You are as wonderful in person as you are on the boards.
> 
> I’am not the best communicator at all times. I had been emailing at times with different friends on the boards here. A few who I’am particularly fond of. I stopped writing emails because I was overwhelmed with many events that were going on in my life. No excuse. Just being honest. I should have continued to communicate, but my response to life stressors is to tuck in and soldier on in silence.
> 
> Now my recent situation.
> 
> My dear sweet husband and love of my life and I contracted Covid within two days of arriving at our home in Florida.
> 
> I’am a retired RN and knew the steps to get the help we needed, but met resistance at every turn.
> 
> I had been lulled into false sense of security. We were not taking risks and were in good shape as far all every Covid precaution.
> 
> Within two days of arriving here I was coughing. In Covid symptoms I had bypassed all the early symptoms like sore throat and other more mild symptoms to respiratory illness quickly. I have asthma and this was not shocking. My sweet husband had followed me quickly.
> 
> Before we left we had done all the rounds of our yearly doctor visits and all was well. Our personal doctor and I had talked and she assured me she would help with any needs we had  just as our previous Doctor before her had.
> 
> They were posting on the news and hospital phone systems not to come to the hospital ER for mild Covid symptoms or testing as the tests were extremely limited. I tried to set up an appointment at a Urgent Cares, Walgreens CVS to no avail.
> 
> Our symptoms although pesky at the time were being treated with over the counter meds and we were maintaining. I did not want to go to ER and clog up and block the much needed resources that were being severely challenged by those that were being brought in my the car and ambulance for their severe Covid symptoms. This had been requested and I was for sure following the rules. Those resources needed to be utilized for the critically ill.
> 
> After all this was Omicron was the guess. Although far more contagious it was not having the bad outcomes that the initial Covid 19 and Delta were having.
> 
> I called to ask my Doctor who had looked me in the face and told me she would help with any needs that arose while we were gone. I told the phone Nurse what meds I felt my husband and I needed to help try to halt some of the advancing symptoms.
> 
> My doctors NP refused all my requests for meds except the inhaler and told me my doctor would not even FaceTime me which they have been very fond of understandably on and off during Covid.
> 
> There medications that are recommended and with in protocol to help stop the advancement to the more sadly critical symptoms of advancing Covid. Which are primarily ground glass Covid pneumonia which will lead to a lethal cascade of respiratory issues.
> 
> My husband started having nausea and his ability to keep fluids down came on sudden. He fell I got him to the hospital and we were told he would get IV Fluids and stay for couple of days and could come home and should continue to improve. They used one of those precious rapid tests on him and confirmed he was Covid positive.
> 
> The doctor looked at me and said you know you are Covid positive too right. I told him yes. We were both sick. I had a mask on, but I was coughing and clearly sick. He asked if I wanted to be tested and I refused. It would have required me to leave my husband side to go and sign up in a very busy ER and take a precious in short supply test that should be used for someone who was critically ill and needed it worse then me.
> 
> I could not stay with him. THEY WILL NOT LET YOU STAY WITH YOUR LOVED ONES WHO ARE SICK WITH COVID. He was admitted and it was the hardest thing I have ever done in my life was to leave my husband’s side. In hindsight this ER let me stay with my husband until they took him to him room.
> 
> The Er doc told me the game plan was to watch my husband closely for a couple days, give him IV fluids and nausea meds and monitor him for any advancing symptoms so he could be helped right away if they occurred.
> 
> I left the hospital at 4 am and then received a call at 2 pm he was ready to picked up. I was a bit shocked and thought that was strange. The Nurse assured me that he was up walking in his room and had received a bag of IV fluids and was doing good.
> 
> When they wheeled him to the car for me to pick him up he was just as weak and sick as I had left him. I could see fear in his eyes.
> 
> I got him home and he was eating and drinking, but I had a sick feeling the one bag of IV fluids had only bought us a little time.
> 
> My friend across the street from me has a husband who is an ER doctor  in New York. He was flying in late Saturday night. He said he would try and help me and by husband to make the best decisions my husbands advancing care needs. He was maintaining ok Saturday.
> 
> By Sunday morning his condition changed. He had a fever, he was nauseated again and unable to drink or eat. The ER doc directed me and I got his fever down, but he needed more advance care it was decided.
> 
> I went into my husband’s office closed the door and called the the hospital in the next County over from ours and told the ER intake Nurse about what was going. I pleaded with them to help my sweet husband. I told her about the poor care my husband had received at the previous hospital. She told me to get him to them any way I could and they would help him.
> 
> I called the ambulance and they were kind, but would not leave our county to transport to a hospital in the next county. They helped me get him in my SUV and I put the hospital information in my GPS and drove him to the hospital that is helping him.
> 
> When I arrived with him to the ER it looked like what I imagined was a scene from a War torn Mash unit. There were sick people everywhere and ambulances coming and going like I had never seen before.
> 
> The Nurse I spoke to inside called for help and got my husband inside. They took him back straight away and started treating him. I was not allowed inside. It was the hardest thing I have ever done in my entire life to see my husband taken away and I could not be by his side.
> 
> A kind Nurse came to me. I told her about everything that had occurred. I gave them all his medication list and his medical issues and she assured me they would help him.
> 
> I sat in the parking lot of the ER frantically calling our kids. They had been aware we were sick. I had been keeping everyone updated on my attempts to get us the meds and care that were needed.
> 
> The wonderful Young ER Doc who was treating my husband called me on my cell phone. He ask me were I was and I told him the make of my SUV and he came out and talked to me. I warned him I was sick and coughing with Covid and he told me he didn’t care.
> 
> He reached in my SUV and told me he New I was scared for my husband, but they would do everything they could do to help him.
> 
> Then the Angels both inside the family and outside began to arrive in next few days.  Much needed meds that had been paid high price for overnight delivery had arrived a few days late to help, but were now arriving.
> 
> My sister older sister who lives in Harmony Florida came to me and helped me.  I had been in panic mode for so many Days trying to help my husband that I was rapidly declining.
> 
> A very long story short my husband is in a wonderful hospital ICU he is doing a lot better he has not had to be put on a vent. The fast and good care he is receiving there is unbelievable. He is extremely weak and will need rehab to get walking again.
> 
> I have all the medical equipment I need here at home. My son and daughter in law are here caring for me. I have the support from my friends ER doc husband across the street. Although he can not come in and physically see me he is helping to give sound good medical advice to me and his expertise is helping me maintain at Home.
> 
> Although I’am aware and accepting we are not out of the woods yet we are being blessed with care, kindness and prayers like I have never witnessed.
> 
> We are extremely blessed and i’am Humbled to the core of my being at the kindness, prayers and care coming our way.
> 
> Even though we went through all this to get the care that was needed I’am gutted because I know there others who do not know how to get help. They are dying at home and are not receiving the care they need.
> 
> I’am a retired Nurse I knew what to ask for and knew what to do to maintain in the face of the struggle for testing and treatment and I still had extreme resistance.
> 
> I’am sorry for the long write. It has taken a lot out of me, but I needed to speak the truth.
> 
> Please call your elderly neighbors and check on them. Keep in close contact with your family.
> 
> Even if you meet resistance in the face of the challenge for care for yourself and your family keep trying don’t give up.
> 
> Early treatment and care to stop the advancement of the Covid severe respiratory disease is key to a good outcome.
> 
> Prayers to all as we continue to support one another and our Country in our battle against Covid.


@Robo56 I'm so sorry to hear you this happened for you and your sweet husband. I'm glad you are posting so we can all send you big hugs and mummy dust. I recently went through the same thing with my dad so I understand how scary it is. So thankful your husband is finally receiving the care and compassion he needs.  I'll keep you and your husband in my prayers - we are all here for you if you need anything.


----------



## macraven

Robbie
You have a family here that loves you and rooting for you and your husband !

you have done all the right things
There will always be a lone wolf that wants to get their two cents in
Pay no attention to any post that appears unkind.

I know you and you are a private person that has posts of good nature all the time
I thank you for your advise and all you share with us.

You have a strong support from your adopted family here
You have been an Angel to all of us when we have needed help
You have always guided us when we have had woes and needed your advice 

Many prayers for your husband and you for a complete healing

it will happen !

keep us posted on you and your husband’s progress ( and yours) as we care about what you are going through

We are family first and will be your biggest supporters in what you are dealing with

I’m a phone call away anytime you need or want to talk


----------



## macraven

DL1WDW2 said:


> This post is so important to read I worry it will be lost .
> Everybody should read it. Especially if you are planning a trip to a theme park.
> It is a discussion that many want to deny. If you think theme parks are magically safe … Think twice please.


Believe me that this post of yours will  not be lost …
My eye will be on it …so don’t worry or give it a second thought


----------



## macraven

Charade, how is your mom doing now?
Do you know when she will be back home?

i am hopeful she is feeling a lot better now!


----------



## Robo56

DL1WDW2 said:


> This post is so important to read I worry it will be lost .
> Everybody should read it. Especially if you are planning a trip to a theme park.
> It is a discussion that many want to deny. If you think theme parks are magically safe … Think twice please.



Thank you for reading my experience thus far. It was shared to give people hope and encouragement as We as a Nation and our fellow Countries around the globe continue to battle this disease called Covid.

We are all in this together we are not an Island we are a global community of human beings. Who have suffered loss, illnesses and recovery together.

Our shared experiences in the face of this epidemic will help both educate us all and allow us to give support and hope to one another.

Following the CDC guidelines for recommendations on early signs and symptoms, on vaccine  and when to seek treatment are paramount.

Knowing how to seek monoclonal antibody treatment with the help of your doctor or states guidelines is there.

My sister helped me sign myself and my husband up for MAB, but sadly my husband had to receive his in the ICU and I received mine at the fairgrounds.

Educate yourself and make the best decisions for your family with your doctors involvement along the way.

Learning the signs and symptoms to watch for and seek direction for early  treatment  is  paramount.

Knowing the signs to look for and seek help if your illness progresses are all out there.

All safe over the counter medications if you are an untrained health professional should not be given to any family member without consulting your or their doctors as there can be harmful medical interactions with their medical conditions or medications they take.

You know your children and family give them the care you normally know they can receive. Any questions call your doctor.

Our hospitals and doctors, urgent cares are just being overwhelmed in different areas across the US at this time. Please pray for all the health care professionals they need our support and prayers.

First off I have no financial gain, nor am I an employee at Universal.

I’am though a massive Universal Studios Florida fan. I’am an AP holder and eternally grateful to Universal, the Resorts and all the TM’s and employee’s who come in everyday to ensure that we do have some measure of normalcy and enjoyment in our lives. We need this.

Universal was at the absolute forefront of putting every possible safety precaution in place to allow people to return back to the parks safely when they reopened. I vacationed there at the time and I saw everything they were doing and continue to do to make Universal a safe place to vacation and as a Nurse It was impressive to watch. I followed the guidelines and I did not get sick at Universal.

You and your families safety continues to be at the forefront of Universals and their Resorts every move to make sure you are having as safe an experience in their parks and Resorts as you can. I know it I saw it and it continues.

I have vacationed there for years and have been visiting at least 3 times a year since they reopened.  I followed all the guidelines in place. I did not get sick at the parks.

They can not hand hold every person who comes in the park to make sure you are doing all they are telling you to do to have a safe experience. It’s impossible to to that. They can however enforce the mask mandate they have in place to protect yourself and their employees. If you don’t want to wear a mask and have a good time at the park then stay home. You are putting the TM’s at risk who are working at risk and that’s unfair to them.

To be more clear on what the incredible employees at the Parks and Resorts witness on a daily basis. I watched this past September a family poolside catch a lizard and let it bite the finger of every child in the family and parent and laughed as it did so. The lizard they caught teeth is not sharp enough to break their skin. What they did not know was that the reptilian bacteria in the lizards mouth could sicken them all if they had a cut in their skin or their children stuck their hands in their mouth after letting the lizard bite them. I tried to approach the family out of fear for them all. I’am a Nurse I could not stand by and I was shewed away.

We as a Nation and World can not cower in fear. It is not healthy mentally for us to do that.

Follow the guidelines at the Parks go out and live.

We are progressing in our battle to help treat Covid. There is hope and we are now saving more people then we are losing.

My husband and I are proof of that. We are only one story among millions around the globe. Although the battle for care was hard fought it was received in the end at a wonderful hospital in Fort Pierce Florida. By caring Doctors and Nurses who new what to do to save his life.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, I’m sorry to hear your mom is now in the ICU.  Sending lots of good thoughts her blood pressure gets more back to normal. 

Kindness and compassion should be given to everyone, as we all need a hug at one time or other.  Robo, you are always welcome to give a call if feel like chatting.  Hope to see you in the Fall, and enjoy a cup of coffee with you.


----------



## Robo56

Charade67 said:


> Robo, I am so sorry you are having to go through this. As I was reading I was fearing the worst. I will be praying for both you and your husband.



Thank you so much for your prayers. I’am praying for your mom. She and you have been through so much. 




Lynne G said:


> Oh Robo, I am so sorry to read what you and your DH are going through. I am saying prayers for you both, that you both recover, and have no further concerns. Huge amount of get well wishes mummy dust sent to Robo and her DH.



Thank you for your prayers Lynne it means so much. 



macraven said:


> We are family firs



Yes, we are family. Thank you for your prayers and kind words. There is a hug that is coming your way when next we met 



schumigirl said:


> Robbie, I am so sorry to read all you are going through with your lovely husband.



Thank you Carole for your kind words and prayers  they mean so much to me. 



Elsaspiritanimal said:


> so sorry to hear you this happened for you and your sweet husband. I'm glad you are posting so we can all send you big hugs and mummy dust. I recently went through the same thing with my dad so I understand how scary it is. So thankful your husband is finally receiving the care and compassion he needs. I'll keep you and your husband in my prayers - we are all here for you if you need anything.


 
Thank you Elsa for your prayers. 


A group hug to you all 


Happy birthday to all those celebrating today. 




Going to rest.


----------



## schumigirl

Nicely said above Robbie......enjoy your rest......



Enjoyed a cold walk this morning. It was barely above freezing with a real feel of lower, but we did 5 miles then came home for a warm shower before heading out for a grocery pick up. One of our friends did meet us on the beach and we had a good old rabbit about everything......and the dogs were so well behaved. Kaiser the German Shepherd is scary when he is on guard duty, but on the beach he is a pussycat.......so soft and gentle in his nature. The other dogs are lovely too. 

Rest of the day has passed quickly as we did a few things that needed doing and caught up on some emails.......

Chicken in Madeira sauce tonight with baby roast potatoes and veg......

But, lamps have been on about an hour already, it hasn`t brightened up the whole day......


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Charade, how is your mom doing now?
> Do you know when she will be back home?
> 
> i am hopeful she is feeling a lot better now!


She has been moved to ICU because of low blood count and low blood pressure. She is supposed to have an endoscopy today.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, tummy bug has moved onto greener pastures.  just starting to eat much of anything.  thankful not much of nothing in the big scheme of things

carole - had to smile at the little sick one all fluffed up grandly on the couch. 

Charade - you are on a travel booking roll now, good for you.  A solo September trip again this year?   Hope your mom is doing better today.


soniam said:


> I put some of our Lego sets in it instead. I tried to dust them, but that was a joke. I had to just blow real hard on some and hope for the best.


as one who accidentally ‘destroyed’ one of the more complicated lego here, have learned to never touch them, no matter how dusty they get.  I tried that canned air stuff used for electronics, didn’t seem to help much either.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> did wear my birkenstocks into the hospital it was sooo warm that winter.


i wear mine, now with socks, in lieu of house slippers during the day.  Can’t beat the support.   Your foot feels better soon.


macraven said:


> We have our heat set at 73 (24/7) during the winter and I still keep a blanket on me in the house


i’d be roasting, always did run ‘warm’, even as a kid.  Thermostat set at 64 - 66 here.   When it does dip into teens will fire up a space heater and are comfy cozy. 


Robo56 said:


> Even if you meet resistance in the face of the challenge for care for yourself and your family keep trying don’t give up.


absolutely!   however, for those who aren’t as highly educated or familiar with the health system; it’s a darn shame it’s come to that in many areas to receive a standard of medical care.

perhaps if more people put aside any pre-conceived notions and actually would read your account with an open mind & heart; they would see the light before it’s potentially too late

So sorry to hear of this terrifying ordeal you’ve gone through.  You are among friends here.  God bless & protect you and yours.


Lynne G said:


> But today, not only my DH’s birthday


happy birthday to the mr!  Any special dinner plans or celebration this weekend?

did i miss another one here?


Robo56 said:


> I tried to approach the family out of fear for them all. I’am a Nurse I could not stand by and I was shewed away.


i’ve often thought people should need to earn a license (ala drivers type) to rear children


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> She has been moved to ICU because of low blood count and low blood pressure. She is supposed to have an endoscopy today.



Fingers crossed all goes well for her today Charade and you get some answers soon, she is having a rough time now. 



Well, change of plan for dinner......

Tom came in with a haggis of all things from our butcher who had made up a small amount for certain customers.....he is Scottish.......hmmm. We don`t usually celebrate Burns Day.....he loves Haggis, I can take a few bites and I`m done, but will give it a bash......chicken will keep....or I may end up eating it after all. As long as it`s spicy, it`ll be ok......

We`ll see........


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all, tummy bug has moved onto greener pastures.  just starting to eat much of anything.  thankful not much of nothing in the big scheme of things
> 
> carole - had to smile at the little sick one all fluffed up grandly on the couch.
> 
> Charade - you are on a travel booking roll now, good for you.  A solo September trip again this year?   Hope your mom is doing better today.
> 
> as one who accidentally ‘destroyed’ one of the more complicated lego here, have learned to never touch them, no matter how dusty they get.  I tried that canned air stuff used for electronics, didn’t seem to help much either.
> 
> i wear mine, now with socks, in lieu of house slippers during the day.  Can’t beat the support.   Your foot feels better soon.
> 
> i’d be roasting, always did run ‘warm’, even as a kid.  Thermostat set at 64 - 66 here.   When it does dip into teens will fire up a space heater and are comfy cozy.
> 
> absolutely!   however, for those who aren’t as highly educated or familiar with the health system; it’s a darn shame it’s come to that in many areas to receive a standard of medical care.
> 
> perhaps if more people put aside any pre-conceived notions and actually would read your account with an open mind & heart; they would see the light before it’s potentially too late
> 
> So sorry to hear of this terrifying ordeal you’ve gone through.  You are among friends here.  God bless & protect you and yours.
> 
> happy birthday to the mr!  Any special dinner plans or celebration this weekend?
> 
> did i miss another one here?
> 
> i’ve often thought people should need to earn a license (ala drivers type) to rear children



lol....she is a little Princess, and thankfully back to normal now......we love having her, she is a dream child. Her mother is missing so much, but being a lawyer is more important to her apparently. She has the best dad, future step mum and grandparents though......

Yes, when you see how some care for kids it makes you wonder!! 

Glad you`re all better now too........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Tom came in with a haggis of all things from our butcher who had made up a small amount for certain customers.




Enjoy?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Robo56 said:


> I want to share something with you all. Please be patient with me.
> 
> I’am mostly my nature a private person and I have shared some of my family’s and my medical trials on the boards here as I feel we are really family here and we do care about one another.


 Gosh, I am sooooooooooo thankful that both you and your husband are on the road to recovery.  It is scary how fast someone can fall severely ill with covid.  Such a weird virus as to who gets sick with it.   There seems to be no rhyme or reason as to who gets more sick than others.  It is baffling honestly.  

I will be sending both of you lots of mummy dust, prayers and thoughts for quick recoveries.


----------



## Lynne G

Um, yeah, not a haggis fan here either. But I’m sure for some, it’s delicious.  I’d be keeping the spicy chicken too, Schumi.  Was nice of your butcher to give your DH one.  My city area does have a Scottish area, so while Burns Day not as popular here, was in the local news this morning.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 641846
> 
> Enjoy?



lol......took me a long time to get the taste for it I have to admit, but I do like it.....not serving with traditional neeps and tatties as I don`t really like either, but will do the roasted veg I planned and a few baby potatoes for Tom. 

Kyle won`t eat it. He`s never been fussy thank goodness, but he did try it a few years ago, and said thanks, but no thanks....... 

I`m going to enjoy it for something different.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick stop in early before I start the paper shuffle lol.  

I am still enjoying the wonderful warm (for us) weather.  Honestly, we have had warm weather since Friday, but yesterday was the first day we had without horrible wind.  It's been gusty and incredibly windy ( averaging around 50 miles/hr) here.  Our snow accumulation has taken a hit, and all the water from the melting snow has no where to go.  LOL it's a freaking mess here  I have to laugh as everyone walks like penguins here so that you don't slip in driveways/sidewalks and residential roads.  Today is another beautiful day with no wind.  So I'll take it.  

Went to the gym last night, I probably shouldn't have.  Foot hurts worse today again    I guess that's what I get for pushing it.  I am soooo close to meeting my goal of loosing 10 lbs before our Florida trip.  Oh well, hopefully a few days rest and it will be better.   I better rest and let it heal, I will need to do a few days of walking for our couple park days.  



Lynne G said:


> But today, not only my DH’s birthday, but a Taco Tuesday is here! The day Mac could be enjoying a Taco Bell dinner. While my DH likes Mexican type food, I doubt we will be eating at Taco Bell. I just don’t know. Highly thinking of a local bar, as even though neither of us drink alcohol when out to dinner, bar food usually has good food. And this one, has very good steaks, wings, and cheesesteaks. He’s working a bit longer day than me, as teaching at our local branch of the university, in the late afternoon. He usually has an evening class today, but it was cancelled by the university, so he will be home earlier today. Hence, a more dinner time meal we will have.


Happy Birthday to your dh!!!  Enjoy your meal out!


Charade67 said:


> She has been moved to ICU because of low blood count and low blood pressure. She is supposed to have an endoscopy today.


Sending many more prayers for you and your Mom.  


schumigirl said:


> Tom came in with a haggis of all things from our butcher who had made up a small amount for certain customers.....he is Scottish.......hmmm. We don`t usually celebrate Burns Day.....he loves Haggis, I can take a few bites and I`m done, but will give it a bash......chicken will keep....or I may end up eating it after all. As long as it`s spicy, it`ll be ok......


I have never had it.  To be honest, I don't know if I would ever want to even try it.  I know my bil tried it when we went to Scotland/Ireland a few years ago, and he said it was really good.  I don't know if that's for me.  

Well, I should probably shuffle some papers now that my tea is done.  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!  Sending healing thoughts to everyone here needs a few prayers.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick stop in early before I start the paper shuffle lol.
> 
> I am still enjoying the wonderful warm (for us) weather.  Honestly, we have had warm weather since Friday, but yesterday was the first day we had without horrible wind.  It's been gusty and incredibly windy ( averaging around 50 miles/hr) here.  Our snow accumulation has taken a hit, and all the water from the melting snow has no where to go.  LOL it's a freaking mess here  I have to laugh as everyone walks like penguins here so that you don't slip in driveways/sidewalks and residential roads.  Today is another beautiful day with no wind.  So I'll take it.
> 
> Went to the gym last night, I probably shouldn't have.  Foot hurts worse today again    I guess that's what I get for pushing it.  I am soooo close to meeting my goal of loosing 10 lbs before our Florida trip.  Oh well, hopefully a few days rest and it will be better.   I better rest and let it heal, I will need to do a few days of walking for our couple park days.
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to your dh!!!  Enjoy your meal out!
> 
> Sending many more prayers for you and your Mom.
> 
> I have never had it.  To be honest, I don't know if I would ever want to even try it.  I know my bil tried it when we went to Scotland/Ireland a few years ago, and he said it was really good.  I don't know if that's for me.
> 
> Well, I should probably shuffle some papers now that my tea is done.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!  Sending healing thoughts to everyone here needs a few prayers.



Haggis is not for everyone and that`s ok....it tastes much nicer than it sounds......I like our extra spicy which is what this one is I`m glad to say. Some can be bland but our butcher apparently said, hope you like them spicy........yes please. 

Hope the foot feels better and yes, a few days rest will be good for it. 

Have a great day......


----------



## soniam

@Robo56 I am so sorry to hear what you have been going through. I was glad to see your post but sad for the occasion. I am glad that your husband is finally getting the care he needs. Lack of hospital care is one of those dirty little secrets that people want to ignore/deny right now. I am glad you had the forethought and fortitude to fight for him. So many people wouldn't know what to do or how to get the care they need. Take care of yourself and take advantage of any help provided to you. I hope both of you improve quickly  

@Lynne G Happy Birthday to your DH!


----------



## schumigirl

​I did indeed have one of those days I accomplished a lot....and caught up with several folks too. 

Haggis was beautiful......we really enjoyed it, more than I thought I would, and it was nice and spicy.

And planning another early night tonight.......I hope.....unless something catches my eye and keeps me up, but both of us are yawning our heads off.


----------



## Charade67

The endoscopy was normal, so now they want to do a colonoscopy.  I fear that the cancer may have returned. My sister texted our aunt to let her know Mom is in the hospital, but hasn't heard back from her. 



keishashadow said:


> Charade - you are on a travel booking roll now, good for you. A solo September trip again this year?


 Yep. I Figure since I bought the AP I need to make good use of it, right?



schumigirl said:


> Tom came in with a haggis of all things from our butcher who had made up a small amount for certain customers...


I've never tried it, but it sound  like something I don't want to try. 


It's almost time for me to renew our Busch Gardens passes, so I decided to make some changes. We had a 2 park, basic pass, but we never went to the water park. I changed our membership to a 1 park, unlimited pass. Some of the new perks include free parking and no blackout dates.


----------



## macraven

Good news your mom’s test was normal
Hope the next planned test has good results also!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> The endoscopy was normal, so now they want to do a colonoscopy.  I fear that the cancer may have returned. My sister texted our aunt to let her know Mom is in the hospital, but hasn't heard back from her.
> 
> Yep. I Figure since I bought the AP I need to make good use of it, right?
> 
> 
> I've never tried it, but it sound  like something I don't want to try.
> 
> 
> It's almost time for me to renew our Busch Gardens passes, so I decided to make some changes. We had a 2 park, basic pass, but we never went to the water park. I changed our membership to a 1 park, unlimited pass. Some of the new perks include free parking and no blackout dates.



Hopefully you`ll get answers soon Charade. Sending all good wishes to you and your mum.

No, probably not. It`s one of those dishes folks won`t try.......I try most dishes usually before deciding, but most won`t. 






Not quite the early night I thought, but early enough to feel as though I`ve slept for a week. I don`t think either of us woke once the whole night. 

Looks to be very cool outside today, might give walking a miss this morning as the wind has got up, so not overly pleasant to walk in that, especially along the open beach. 

No plans for eating today yet.....lunch might be out with friends if we decide to go, if that`s the case we won`t need dinner, it`ll be a snack dinner. Ended up putting the chicken in the trash last night as the sauce was not one you could really reheat well, well I didn`t think it would. Will make it another night though as it looked nice. 

I made shortbread yesterday as it was Burns`s day....not that I need an excuse really, so will be enjoying the rest of that with some pots of tea throughout the day, it`s going to be a cold one for us. 



























And a Happy Wednesday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a Wednesday is here.  Why hello camels:


Hehe. Almost salty talk when there’s more than one of ya, camel. Hehe, love the faces too. But yay! They’re right. A hump of a day it is. The middle of the week. As we close our eyes tonight, that feeling of thirst to be when you wake up. Then closing your eyes tomorrow night, and woot woot, waking up to a fabulous Friday feeling. So a wonderful Wednesday to the homies.

Glad to hear Charade’s mom had a good test result. I hope the cancer has not returned. I assume aunt is still annoyed her access to your mom’s money has been shut off. But there’s no excuse for aunt to at least thank you for letting her know where your mom is.

Ah, what a difference a day makes. That arctic air has arrived in the over night, and oh has the temp dropped. 18 out, and clear. Will be a very cool and sun filled day. High temp today, is 26F. With a wind chill, that feel like it’s much cooler is also making today feel very cool.

Yum, tea and shortbread. Would have snuck some of both, if was near Schumi’s home yesterday. Though no haggis dinner would have I been taking. No one could decide what for our dinner was to be yesterday. So, done grilled cheese sandwiches with pickles on the side. Was a perfect meal. We made chicken nuggets and mac and cheese for a late lunch yesterday. Hence, no one was in the mood for a big dinner.

I have no idea what dinner or lunch will be today, but hair appointment after that screen off, late in the afternoon. I assume we may pick up dinner, or at least a cup of Starbuck’s iced coffee, if that most closest Starbucks is not closed by the time we swing by. Eh, will see what kids want to have for lunch, before any dinner order may happen. But looking forward to some hair pampering.

And no birthday dinner last night. DH’s return from class was later then thought,so sandwiches it was. He also wanted birthday meal with our family, and older one works again late night today. I’m thinking Friday, as I have off ( woot!), little one’s classes end at noon, and I don’t think older one works night hours on Friday. Who knows what we are doing on Saturday, the snow accumulations are inches they are saying. But as we are days away, how close the two storm systems come on Saturday, will let us then say how much snow by Saturday early morning. Sigh. So much rather have dinner out on Friday then any snow cleared Saturday. , uh no! But as we enjoyed that couple of snow dumps earlier, the snow shovels have not even made inside the garage. They are leaned up the wall next to the garage. At least we are then ready, as one is even in the front door closet. Yep, snow clearing starts usually with clearing the stoop and steps before any other shoveling goes along. Thankfully, DH said he’d be home this weekend. His brother said he’d be with their mom instead of usually DH does those days. More people to shovel, yay. I am not fond of clearing any snow. Particularly the high temp predicted for Saturday is 28. Yes, snow and not even above freezing temps. Sigh. But at most, not much we really need to do this weekend.

Ooh I need more tea.  A most wonderful Wednesday homies.  Smile, this week’s  ending, and January ending will be here soon. Oh my.  And next week, will be 30 years married.  Yeah, it was a very cool feeling that Friday night we wedded.  But time really does fly.  Cannot believe it’s been that long.  But we are still happy together, and even more shocking both my kids will be full adults, with little one turning 21 this August.  Sigh.  Even kids grow up fast.


----------



## keishashadow

’nuf said

getting ready to hit the grocery store for a quick run, then will slide down the hill from there to my original oral surgeon’s office.  he tells me that this revision will remediate the other dr’s mis-steps.  File that under selling snow to the eskimos but, game on No solid food for a bit will at least equate to a few pounds going missing

Pumpkin like the idea of penguins waddling in the snow.  I’m wearing ‘dress’ boots with a small heel to look ‘sharp’ at the dentist vs any of my more utilitarian snow boots.  Would serve me right if that bites me lol

Charade - best wishes to your mom.  I do like the way you have embraced squeezing that AP till it screams.  Going for the gusto & trying HHN this year?


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> I do like the way you have embraced squeezing that AP till it screams. Going for the gusto & trying HHN this year?


Well, I have only used it once. It actually has already paid for itself with the one trip, but I might as well take advantage of it while I can. I still have enough flight miles left to take another trip (in addition to the one I just scheduled) and the AP doesn’t expire until January 2. Dh really wants to take a trip with me, but I’m not sure how we could schedule that unless we do a summer trip.

Still no HHN for me. I’ll invite anyone who doesn’t want to go to HHN to join me for nachos by the pool.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> ’nuf saidView attachment 642104
> 
> getting ready to hit the grocery store for a quick run, then will slide down the hill from there to my original oral surgeon’s office.  he tells me that this revision will remediate the other dr’s mis-steps.  File that under selling snow to the eskimos but, game on No solid food for a bit will at least equate to a few pounds going missing
> 
> Pumpkin like the idea of penguins waddling in the snow.  I’m wearing ‘dress’ boots with a small heel to look ‘sharp’ at the dentist vs any of my more utilitarian snow boots.  Would serve me right if that bites me lol
> 
> Charade - best wishes to your mom.  I do like the way you have embraced squeezing that AP till it screams.  Going for the gusto & trying HHN this year?




lol......love that meme!!

Hope it goes well today.......the email I just sent you bounced back, so I`m guessing you didn`t get it......darn this email, I need to change it.......but doubt I will lol......yes, upside of a sore mouth is the lbs we lose while we recover, sadly I usually overindulge to make up what I missed out on!!

Don`t slip on those boots........  





Well, we did get out a walk this morning. It was bloomin cold.....so cold I had to put my hood up over my hat as I could feel the cold through it.......mountain climbing friendly my bumps it is!!! 

But, we gave up after 4.5 miles.....although when the sun came up it was nicer.....we were glad of a hot shower when we got in. Then headed out to drop some stuff off at the Charity store we always donate too........handed over two very large bags stuffed with clothes, shoes and bits and bobs.......the man said oh only two today.....what!!!! Almost took them back and took them to another....he was a little off.......but, kept my yap shut for once and said nothing.......

Then despite having made a huge pot of soup yesterday for lunch today and some for the freezer, we did go out for lunch with some friends. Nothing fancy, just a lunch tearoom in the town nearest us they like. We thought it was just ok. Limited tea choices which was a shame. Not a huge lunch, so doing pulled pork for dinner with sweet potato wedges and might make up some coleslaw.

Beautiful sunny day though, just cold.....but not Keisha cold thankfully!


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, the snow comes for us too, Keisha.  Good luck with dentist, and no falling being that stylishly booted.  

Very sunny out. Too bad it’s 25 out, with a brisk breeze.

Schumi, nice of you to donate, even if that was a very odd comment from the charity worker.  Also nice you got a walk in too.  Hope some tea will be enjoyed after that very good sounding dinner.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Glad to hear Charade’s mom had a good test result. I hope the cancer has not returned. I assume aunt is still annoyed her access to your mom’s money has been shut off. But there’s no excuse for aunt to at least thank you for letting her know where your mom is.


 My Aunt, to put it kindly, is a piece of work. I wouldn’t put it past her to ignore us completely and then tell the other family members that we wouldn’t let her talk to Mom. 



schumigirl said:


> Then headed out to drop some stuff off at the Charity store we always donate too........handed over two very large bags stuffed with clothes, shoes and bits and bobs.......the man said oh only two today.....what!!!! Almost took them back and took them to another....he was a little off.......but, kept my yap shut for once and said nothing.......


He seems to have mispronounced “Thank you for your generous donation.”

It’s almost lunchtime for me. I’m going to call the hospital and see if I can get any answers.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> My Aunt, to put it kindly, is a piece of work. I wouldn’t put it past her to ignore us completely and then tell the other family members that we wouldn’t let her talk to Mom.
> 
> 
> He seems to have mispronounced “Thank you for your generous donation.”
> 
> It’s almost lunchtime for me. I’m going to call the hospital and see if I can get any answers.



That`s more or less what Tom said. 

Annoyingly we do donate to them a lot, they know us as we help out in with that Charity in other ways too. But, maybe he was new as we didn`t recognise him. 

Hope you get some good news about your mum, it`s so worrying for all of you. 

Sooner you can cut that woman out of your lives the better.


----------



## Charade67

Just got off the phone with the hospital. Mom remains in ICU. They have done another test, but haven’t found anything. They are trying to avoid doing a colonoscopy because she is high risk, but may have no choice. The doctors will weigh the risks and benefits and make a decision.


----------



## Lynne G

Good you were able to get an update on your mom, and has what seems is a good doctor watching over her, Charade.  

Well, kids wanted pizza and mozzarella sticks, and I asked for onion rings, as with all that cheese, I don’t need, abd I really like the onion rings from the pizza place we usually order from.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Hump day stop in!

Not much happening here.  Weather is gloriously warm (for us) but I think the wind is coming back for how my head feels.  By next week we will be back in the cooler more normal temps we have in the winter.  So I'll enjoy the weather we are having and try not to complain when the cooler temps return 

We got travel insurance sorted last night.  we even found a company that will reimburse us lodging, meals and flights if we have to quarantine in  Orlando because we contract covid while down there.  Tonight we are supposed to get a call from the airline about our flights.  We had called on Monday and they are sooooooooo overwhelmed from cancelling flights that it was a 48 hr call back time    The flights is the only thing dh is concerned about for our trip.  We have plans if we have to stay as he can work remotely and has notified the other shareholders that it could happen.  Crossing our fingers we can get the connecting flights sorted. 

@Charade 67  sending more healing thoughts and prayers for your mom.  I hope you get some answers soon. 

@Lynne G  I am always happy to wait for one of those celebratory meals out!  Your dinner last night sounds like a great night that should be followed with a movie lol.  That sounds exactly like a meal we would have followed with a movie!

@schumigirl  I hope you start to get a little bit warmer weather for your walking.  I am a wimp, and don't do well

@keishashadow  I hope that dental work goes relatively pain free and the recovery is fast.  Just hearing that makes my anxiety skyrocket.  

Well, I should get a few phonecalls done, emails send and a few more papers shuffled.  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!


----------



## Charade67

Mom has started bleeding again. Colonoscopy tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

Prayers said


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, Charade.  Sending prayers she will be okay. Hugs to you too.  

What a cold feeling night.  Saying by midnight, thermometer will say 12 degrees.  Sigh.  Stay away arctic blast of cold air.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Hump day stop in!
> 
> Not much happening here.  Weather is gloriously warm (for us) but I think the wind is coming back for how my head feels.  By next week we will be back in the cooler more normal temps we have in the winter.  So I'll enjoy the weather we are having and try not to complain when the cooler temps return
> 
> We got travel insurance sorted last night.  we even found a company that will reimburse us lodging, meals and flights if we have to quarantine in  Orlando because we contract covid while down there.  Tonight we are supposed to get a call from the airline about our flights.  We had called on Monday and they are sooooooooo overwhelmed from cancelling flights that it was a 48 hr call back time    The flights is the only thing dh is concerned about for our trip.  We have plans if we have to stay as he can work remotely and has notified the other shareholders that it could happen.  Crossing our fingers we can get the connecting flights sorted.
> 
> @Charade 67  sending more healing thoughts and prayers for your mom.  I hope you get some answers soon.
> 
> @Lynne G  I am always happy to wait for one of those celebratory meals out!  Your dinner last night sounds like a great night that should be followed with a movie lol.  That sounds exactly like a meal we would have followed with a movie!
> 
> @schumigirl  I hope you start to get a little bit warmer weather for your walking.  I am a wimp, and don't do well
> 
> @keishashadow  I hope that dental work goes relatively pain free and the recovery is fast.  Just hearing that makes my anxiety skyrocket.
> 
> Well, I should get a few phonecalls done, emails send and a few more papers shuffled.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!



I don`t think travel insurance has ever been so important as it is now. It`s always been a mine field travelling to the USA but moreso now. Glad yours is all sorted and hope flights work out fine too.

Yes, I was quite proud we lasted so long....I did look like a polar bear with the white heavy jacket and fur collar round the hood that was up over the hat as I still felt cold!! But, we remind ourselves it is January......yes, looking forward to when it warms up.





Charade67 said:


> Mom has started bleeding again. Colonoscopy tomorrow.



Oh Charade, I`m so sorry to hear that`s happened again. Sounds like a colonoscopy will give you answers even though they didn`t want to do it, it should give you answers so everyone knows what they`re dealing with.

Will be thinking of you as you wait for any news.






Still cold here this morning and wind isn`t as bad as it was during the night, but that`s a competition we`ll happily lose.......  We were talking to a friend in Florida last night, my goodness it`s going to be bloomin chilly there this weekend, glad I`m not there.

Masks are no longer mandatory here from today in England. Our numbers are lowering every day and it`s now being treated as regular Flu season generally. They still have masks in Scotland and Wales, but they should follow soon. Looking forward to not having to wear them anymore for sure. I think so many struggled to wear them correctly anyway......so many noses poking out......many an eye roll was given there as what was the point.

We`ll be out walking as it`s going to be 48F which is mild compared to what we`ve had, wind seems to be ok to walk in as temps are up. So we`ll attempt it anyway, then need to drive into a town near us and get a few bits and bobs and then I have some windows I want to clean the inside of as window cleaner is due tomorrow.

No idea for dinner tonight, but soup I made for lunch today, and will buy some bread when we`re in town and pick something up for dinner I think, they have a wonderful fresh fish place we like to visit.

Usual pot of tea time now.......mac you`ll smell the bacon soon.....if you`re still up......you`re always welcome to share our bacon!!!



























Happy Thursday........​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh I might have gotten that whiff of bacon, as my bedmate got me up around 3 am this morning.  Good morning Schumi.  We are also getting some cool feeling weather.  It’s 11 F degrees out right now.  Clear, but a wind that makes you feel like it’s just a tad cooler.  

Think all along our very long Eastern seaboard, cool temps are found.  And yep, getting to be that coldest time of our year.  Enjoying my tea this morning.  House is fine, and warm enough, but tea just feels good to sip in the wee hours.  Sunrise is still about an hour away.   Another very clear, sun filled day.  With the high temp to be the freezing temp.  For about an hour in the mid afternoon, we will see 32 degrees on the thermometer.  From then, by sunset, we will back to be in the low 20’s degrees.  And that talk of snow and two cold and wet carrying systems, the second a typical blizzard producing nor’easter, have our chances of an appreciable snowy Saturday,  is at 50 percent odds.  Crossing my fingers as that much larger snow giving second storm stays much more out to sea as it passes by my area, and gives our shore are the brunt of the high inches of snow, including North of me, leaving my area with no to little amounts of snow.  But as any of those spaghetti lines of where that heavy snow giving nor’easter will go, guess  the late Friday night weather news will have a more defined line of where that. Talk of a snowy bomb cyclone.  For now, some are saying our area will get 6 inches.  Yeah, the weather guy this morning said it looks like it may be further out to sea than first predicted.  So I have hope, and keeping my crossing my fingers, that huge storm coming Saturday, stays so far out to sea, only those closest to the shore, get the storm, and all the snow.  But I highly think our roads will look like a different, salty white by late Friday night. Hehe, where I live, by close to Halloween, you start see huge piles of road salt.  So cold and wet, snowy and freezing icy rain, we tend to have passable roads not much longer after the storm has passed by.  Though if we get that 6 inches of snow, those memes of huge piles of snow along the sides of the road, make the roads a bit narrower.  And hehe, chairs and other stuff put after a parking space is cleared.

Well, with all that talk of weather,  you know there’s no news, other than now another variant of the virus announced.  So I don’t think our mask wearing is going away anytime soon.  The numbers of those not vaccinated, and those now positive, has only increased, not decreased.  And I feel bad for stores.  While signs say wear a mask when you enter, there’s always seen those without a mask. So we are limiting more and more how much time we spend inside a store.  I am hoping we start to say hey, your vaccinated, fine. No masks, and your chances of getting it are low enough, most vaccinated don’t get it.  Like the flu vaccine, there’s no way a drug company can produce a vaccine for every new variant.  But there is studies that show, flu vaccine does keep many from getting a much more severe symptoms felt if vaccinated person gets it, and almost everyone flu vaccinated does not get the flu. So hoping that is true too, for this Covid-19 one. Chances are low if you are vaccinated.  But as we have had this virus for years now, I’m hoping that return to its your choice to interact with people you don’t know, comes by the end of this year.  

Oh, and I’m that perfect colored hair person now. Was good to see my hair salon open last late afternoon, and the lady that cuts my hair doing well.

And so, that ever a thirsty day, it’s today. This, a most terrific Thirsty Thursday homies. Stay warm, and have a drink in your hand. Tea for me, And that nice heat inside tends to keep the air with much less water in it. Hence, keeping a drink in your hand will help stop those cracked lips, and parched feeling.

Finally, hope Charade’s mom is doing well, and hope if they do that colonoscopy, hoping no cancer is found.  Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers for her.


----------



## macraven

Well it is 25 now and won’t be 53 here until maybe noontime today 
But I do remember how winter temps are like 

when we do get snow here, places closed up
Schools are the first to shut down

February where I am, has talk about a cold front coming in next month

Charade keep us updated on how you and your mom is doing!

Stay warm homies where ever you live!


----------



## macraven

Schumi 
Adored all your Menes you posted a bit ago!
Had a good laugh at them !


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Well it is 25 now and won’t be 53 here until maybe noontime today
> But I do remember how winter temps are like
> 
> when we do get snow here, places closed up
> Schools are the first to shut down
> 
> February where I am, has talk about a cold front coming in next month
> 
> Charade keep us updated on how you and your mom is doing!
> 
> Stay warm homies where ever you live!



That is cold for you mac where you are now.....we sympathise for sure.......I know you have plenty of memories of much worse, but that is cold for the South!! I know you have the heating on for sure........I cannot understand folks who don`t and instead pull a blanket over them if it`s cool......I do both......lol.......but our heating is always on, I won`t let the house get cold. Then I open a window........lol......

Yes, you have more cold coming towards you......I think we do too, but jeez for the South being hit like this is quite something. Glad I`m not in Orlando this weekend either. 



macraven said:


> Schumi
> Adored all your Menes you posted a bit ago!
> Had a good laugh at them !



Glad they made you smile.......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

A quick morning stop in!

Well we received our call back from the airline carrier...and we are set to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!    We still have a right connection on the way down, but there were no other connecting flights that we could take - yet.  He confirmed with us, that if we missed the connection, they would still get us there (even using a different carrier if needed) by the end of that same day.  So we will see how it goes.  We were able to score a direct flight home though.  So as long as we get to Orlando by that night - that gives them almost 18 hrs to get us a connection to Orlando.  We taking the red eye to Toronto.  I hope WestJet can pull through for the big win!

Tonight we will be finalizing the hotel for the Orlando part of our trip.  We know which hotel we want, Now to decide if we will use some accumulated points we have been hording for a little bit, or save them for another trip  Our car rental price hasn't changed much. Trying to decide if we want to drive to the actual Daytona race or take a shuttle. I will leave that up to dh as he will be the driver with me navigating. On second thought he might not want me navigating 

As few other little things booked last night.  Covid testing booked for both ways . So exciting to put all the plans into place. I knew things were on the green light to go when dh started getting his passport and downloading all the various apps we need to show all the numerous papers we need to show lol. We will be travelling with a nice little file folder of papers. As the head paper shuffler wench at work...you can guarantee that everything will be in order 

Weather is still extremely mild here.  It was a little chilly this morning, and I should have grabbed my mitts for the drive to work.  But my tea warmed up my finger nicely once I was at work.  The forecast is for snow on Sunday again.  I guess winter will have to return here and it can't stay like this for our whole winter.  



Charade67 said:


> Mom has started bleeding again. Colonoscopy tomorrow.


 sending you tight hugs to get through all of this. Your mom is a tough cookie, and hopefully you get some answers.  


schumigirl said:


> Masks are no longer mandatory here from today in England. Our numbers are lowering every day and it`s now being treated as regular Flu season generally. They still have masks in Scotland and Wales, but they should follow soon. Looking forward to not having to wear them anymore for sure. I think so many struggled to wear them correctly anyway......so many noses poking out......many an eye roll was given there as what was the point.


Sigh...I wish our health officials would think the same.  Numbers of positive cases as dropping rapidly, as well as hospital admissions.  We have a high vaccination rate ( almost 80% of all eligible people fully vaccinated) and there will always be new variants.  One province is now treating it was a cold/flu.  Our province has hinted about doing the same once hospitalizations drop more.  It will be an interesting few months yet to see what our federal government does.  


Lynne G said:


> Oh, and I’m that perfect colored hair person now. Was good to see my hair salon open last late afternoon, and the lady that cuts my hair doing well.


I still don't know why it feels so great when we have had our hair done!  It is one of the best feelings.  I know I feel better when I cover those " sparkles" ,  I will be in the club of coloring my hair and not " embracing" my grey.  With my pale/pink skin, it would NOT be a flattering look for me.  


macraven said:


> Well it is 25 now and won’t be 53 here until maybe noontime today
> But I do remember how winter temps are like


Bundle up!  That is cold for you!!!!!  Wrap yourself in all the extra blankets/sweaters you have!  The warm weather will return - probably not fast enough, but it will return.  

Well, I should shuffle some papers, and get some spreadsheet completed.  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> A quick morning stop in!
> 
> Well we received our call back from the airline carrier...and we are set to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!    We still have a right connection on the way down, but there were no other connecting flights that we could take - yet.  He confirmed with us, that if we missed the connection, they would still get us there (even using a different carrier if needed) by the end of that same day.  So we will see how it goes.  We were able to score a direct flight home though.  So as long as we get to Orlando by that night - that gives them almost 18 hrs to get us a connection to Orlando.  We taking the red eye to Toronto.  I hope WestJet can pull through for the big win!
> 
> Tonight we will be finalizing the hotel for the Orlando part of our trip.  We know which hotel we want, Now to decide if we will use some accumulated points we have been hording for a little bit, or save them for another trip  Our car rental price hasn't changed much. Trying to decide if we want to drive to the actual Daytona race or take a shuttle. I will leave that up to dh as he will be the driver with me navigating. On second thought he might not want me navigating
> 
> As few other little things booked last night.  Covid testing booked for both ways . So exciting to put all the plans into place. I knew things were on the green light to go when dh started getting his passport and downloading all the various apps we need to show all the numerous papers we need to show lol. We will be travelling with a nice little file folder of papers. As the head paper shuffler wench at work...you can guarantee that everything will be in order
> 
> Weather is still extremely mild here.  It was a little chilly this morning, and I should have grabbed my mitts for the drive to work.  But my tea warmed up my finger nicely once I was at work.  The forecast is for snow on Sunday again.  I guess winter will have to return here and it can't stay like this for our whole winter.
> 
> 
> sending you tight hugs to get through all of this. Your mom is a tough cookie, and hopefully you get some answers.
> 
> Sigh...I wish our health officials would think the same.  Numbers of positive cases as dropping rapidly, as well as hospital admissions.  We have a high vaccination rate ( almost 80% of all eligible people fully vaccinated) and there will always be new variants.  One province is now treating it was a cold/flu.  Our province has hinted about doing the same once hospitalizations drop more.  It will be an interesting few months yet to see what our federal government does.
> 
> I still don't know why it feels so great when we have had our hair done!  It is one of the best feelings.  I know I feel better when I cover those " sparkles" ,  I will be in the club of coloring my hair and not " embracing" my grey.  With my pale/pink skin, it would NOT be a flattering look for me.
> 
> Bundle up!  That is cold for you!!!!!  Wrap yourself in all the extra blankets/sweaters you have!  The warm weather will return - probably not fast enough, but it will return.
> 
> Well, I should shuffle some papers, and get some spreadsheet completed.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!!



Oh glad to hear it`s all falling into place!! I forget when you actually leave for your trip??

It`s so exciting when that happens and it`s getting closer.....

Yes, it`s being treated as cold/flu here now finally........funnily enough we went into town today and some of the stores there were more masks than yesterday in some places! And as usual, most were sitting under the noses......what`s the point......I  don`t have faith in the cheap masks anyway......but it was nice today to be mask free everywhere. 

Hopefully you`re area will follow suit soon enough.





And sending many good thoughts to Charade`s mum and Robbie too...... 





Well, we tried to walk......we walked for about 20 minutes, but  I was absolutely frozen, so we turned to where the car was parked, drove the few minutes to get  home and showered with the water temp set ultra high!! 

Then headed into town to get a few bits and bobs and then back home again where it is toasty warm. Bacon sandwiches for lunch and monkfish for dinner tonight. Wrapped it in proscuitto and quickly roasted it with some lemon and garlic and some parmentier potatoes with rosemary. Lovely.....

Just had 4 squares of white chocolate with a pot of tea. 

Quiet snuggly night ahead......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> Oh glad to hear it`s all falling into place!! I forget when you actually leave for your trip??


We drive to the city (where the kids are) on Feb 16 and our flight actually leaves at 0;05 on the 17.  We are taking the red eye to Toronto ( honestly it's the only way to get to Toronto from Alberta) then are supposed to be hopping onto the connecting flight at 7:30 and land at 10:30 AM - IF we make that connection.  

I had most of everything planned out, it's just putting it into action now.  Once we are done with the Orlando part of our trip, we have no real plans other than heading to Tampa/Clearwater area for a few days.  No hotels or anything booked, but there are sooo many hotels there, I am not too worried about finding one that will work for us.  

There are a few things we (mainly me) wants to do in   Clearwater/Tampa, and hopefully we can do them.  

Off to get my nails done again.  Gosh how I have missed having my nails.  It's just one of my self love things I like to do for myself.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> We drive to the city (where the kids are) on Feb 16 and our flight actually leaves at 0;05 on the 17.  We are taking the red eye to Toronto ( honestly it's the only way to get to Toronto from Alberta) then are supposed to be hopping onto the connecting flight at 7:30 and land at 10:30 AM - IF we make that connection.
> 
> I had most of everything planned out, it's just putting it into action now.  Once we are done with the Orlando part of our trip, we have no real plans other than heading to Tampa/Clearwater area for a few days.  No hotels or anything booked, but there are sooo many hotels there, I am not too worried about finding one that will work for us.
> 
> There are a few things we (mainly me) wants to do in   Clearwater/Tampa, and hopefully we can do them.
> 
> Off to get my nails done again.  Gosh how I have missed having my nails.  It's just one of my self love things I like to do for myself.



oh it`s really just around the corner.......yes, hoping you make that connection, save waiting around any longer than you have to. 

Yes, you`ll have plenty of hotels to choose from I`m sure, Clearwater has some lovely ones for sure. 

One of our friends mentioned a few weeks ago we haven`t done anything with just the girls for a while.....true, we haven`t. I think nails are the one thing I don`t get done.....ever.....maybe I should. But we need to plan a Spa day or something, I miss that with my friends. Hope you`re happy with your nails......





This evening has just flown past.......and tomorrow is Friday again......

Not planning on walking, but have some things to do, places to go people to see......and then some housework to be done. We also need to remember to leave the gates open as the window cleaner is coming tomorrow instead of his usual day......

Hoping the fish guy has some salmon for us too......feel like salmon for dinner tomorrow night with some shrimp on top. And I might make red lobster biscuits.....I have all I need to make them. 

Not long till bedtime here for us........


----------



## Realfoodfans

Charade so sorry to hear about your Mum.  Hope the colonoscopy gives some answers.

Hope everyone else is doing ok and things moving for trips away. Looks like Pumpkin next.

I’ve stayed off the group rather than be a moaning Minnie.  Enough to say big worries on health of new grandson have taken over but we are getting there now.  His poor Mummy particularly frantic as due back to Virgin Atlantic in February.

We just had four nights in our mobile home (in the garden!) and absolutely loved it.  Had everything up and running and so cosy and restful we felt we’d been away.  First away trip isn’t booked until March but lots arranged after that.

Had L at home today full of a heavy cold.  Covid is rife through schools here in the UK and when Em informed school L would be off today she received a message later to say the child generally sat next to her had tested positive today but Em tested her last night and tonight and both negative.  We‘ve had a nice day playing Lego and enjoyed Encanto together (and the Frozen movies…..again!).

Take care all and virtual hugs  where needed.

J
x


----------



## macraven

RFF
You can unload on us anytime you want!
All of use have the ups and downs in our lives and sometimes sharing our woes takes pressure off our minds

I had noticed you have been missing and figured you would come back home here when you were ready

Its a worry for you with your grand child’s health
Sending you hugs as they have a way to lift our spirits


----------



## schumigirl

And a very good chilly morning from the UK..........

I keep reminding myself it`s January and winter so it`s going to be cold......but, I`m so ready for spring.......

Slept like a top again last night, Tom said he heard the foxes screaming around 4am this morning, never heard a thing. I`m glad I missed it as they can sound quite alarming.

No walk this morning, have a few things to do and it`s just too cold. We commented yesterday the dog mess along the front is just getting worse.....and different mess every day, so there are loads of folks not clearing up after their dog. Yet all you hear from everyone is, well I clean up......many aren`t. Horrible. And such a shame as the walk along there is just lovely.

There`s going to be some sunshine though so, should still be a nice day, albeit a cold one.




























Have a wonderful Friday   ​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Pumpkin will be flying soon enough. And yay, getting nails done is also so nice.  

Julie, good to hear from you.Yep, rant any time here. Sorry to hear L has the virus. Sending get well mummy dust wishes to her.

Ah, the calm before the storm.  Well, round one is already now, as snow showers being seen.  And we are at 28 degrees, so below freezing.  But traffic sounds normal for an early enough morning.  And since the one store I want to get to is open at 8 am, i will be one of those on the road shortly.


----------



## schumigirl

My version of Red Lobster biscuits…….






Having salmon with mussels and shrimp in a white wine and garlic sauce tonight, these will go lovely.

Although we seem to be down to 5 now!! Think my husband found them……

They smell delicious though……nice and garlicky…..


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, snow showers left snow on sidewalks and grassy areas.  Roads are wet, but traffic as usual, with quite a few accidents said on the radio as I drove.  But got what was needed, got a replacement for one of my wipers, and back home with asking for help, to carry.  All now on that Friday routine, though a relaxing one for me this Friday.  

The biscuits look delicious, Schumi.  Thanks for sharing.  Already dinner time for you, and mid morning for me.  And it’s cold out, as still below freezing.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone.  I have some good news and some not so good news. The colonoscopy results show no cancer!! However, she does have some diverticulitis, so that will need to be monitored and treated. The doctors also want to have her swallow a pill camera and take a look at her small intestine. The results for that should take a couple of days. In the meantime, she has been moved out of ICU and into a regular room. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well we received our call back from the airline carrier...and we are set to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Awesome. Hope you have a fabulous trip.  I'll be watching the Daytona race on TV.




Realfoodfans said:


> I’ve stayed off the group rather than be a moaning Minnie. Enough to say big worries on health of new grandson have taken over but we are getting there now. His poor Mummy particularly frantic as due back to Virgin Atlantic in February.


Prayers for continued improvement for your grandson. 



schumigirl said:


> My version of Red Lobster biscuits…


 Yum! Looks just like the restaurant's . 

We are expecting snow again this afternoon only this time we are only expected to get about an inch, I think I will be staying indoors anyway,


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone.  I have some good news and some not so good news. The colonoscopy results show no cancer!! However, she does have some diverticulitis, so that will need to be monitored and treated. The doctors also want to have her swallow a pill camera and take a look at her small intestine. The results for that should take a couple of days. In the meantime, she has been moved out of ICU and into a regular room.
> 
> Awesome. Hope you have a fabulous trip.  I'll be watching the Daytona race on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers for continued improvement for your grandson.
> 
> Yum! Looks just like the restaurant's .
> 
> We are expecting snow again this afternoon only this time we are only expected to get about an inch, I think I will be staying indoors anyway,



No cancer is the best news for sure.....and glad she is out of ICU. Hopefully they`ll find out with the camera how to treat her now. Diverticulitis is very treatable. 

Oh they are lush......I sometimes make them smaller if we have them when we have dinner guests, but for us, we like them large. I use chives instead of parsley on top with the melted butter. Very moreish. 

Hope you can relax a little now cancer has been eliminated. 





MId afternoon here.......time for a pot of tea and a cherry scone I baked earlier. Not many left as Tom took some to the couple on the farm and we`ll share one when he comes in which should be any minute.......they are huge. 

Second batch of biscuits in the oven, won`t be more than a few moments. Few hours till dinner yet, so will warm them back up in the oven after wrapping them in foil. They`re just as nice as long as it`s the same day they`re eaten. 

Getting very dull now and weather warnings of high winds blowing in. Glad I don`t need to go out anywhere for the next day or so.


----------



## Charade67

I talked to my mom this morning and she sounds good. Her voice was strong and she was complaining about being in the hospital. Always a good sign.

I'm going to be at Disney on Pi day this year, so I couldn't resist getting a new shirt to wear that day. 


I'm resisting the urge to purchase a Disney shirt for St. Patrick's day.


----------



## Lynne G

Julie, sending prayers for the little one.  Scary for parents and all that love your young grandson.  

Charade, very cute shirt.  Getting close to your trip too.  Glad to hear no cancer, and hope they find out what is bothering your mom.  Good you got to talk to her.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Thank you for kind wishes.

Better news for your Mum Charade.  Hope things continue to improve.

We are getting no snow here at all and weather has been so mild but warnings of colder weather with high winds in the next few days.   May miss us!

Got our click and collect shopping today. Then two other small shops and we are stocked up for another week.

Take out fish and chips tonight - haven’t had any for weeks so a nice easy evening.

Hope everyone is looking forward to a good weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I talked to my mom this morning and she sounds good. Her voice was strong and she was complaining about being in the hospital. Always a good sign.
> 
> I'm going to be at Disney on Pi day this year, so I couldn't resist getting a new shirt to wear that day.
> View attachment 642669
> 
> I'm resisting the urge to purchase a Disney shirt for St. Patrick's day.



Love the tee shirt…….

Glad to hear you got to speak to your mum, and yes, if she’s complaining that’s a good sign! Hopefully she won’t be in hospital much longer, you’ll be glad to see her discharged.





Enjoyed a lovely simple dinner of baked salmon, steamed off some mussels and shrimp in a white wine, garlic and chive broth, warmed the cheddar bay biscuits in some foil and they tasted as good as if they were straight from the oven.

It was delicious.








Having a glass or two of Prosecco and a movie I think……..thinking The Sixth Sense, haven’t seen that for a while. 

Wind is starting to pick up here on the coast, just spoke to mum and going the same way over her side of the country. Still no plans to go out anywhere tomorrow.

Happy Friday indeed……..


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Friday Fun day stop in 

It's finally Friday here!!!!  Can I get a hallajuah This week seemed especially long for some reason.  I was busy all week with work, trip planning and hitting the gym, but my actual work days were long.  

We are heading to the city tonight to visit the kids.  DD texted asking for her momma to come take care of her because she's sick lol.  I guess even when your 28 you still want your momma to take care of you lol.  So we are heading down later this afternoon and will get there in time to see our grandbaby before she heads off to bed.  So I'll be cooking a few meals for them, and doing a little cleaning as well.  Might make a couple of freezer meals for them to have to pull out for those crazy week nights.  

And she is still recovering from covid.  She always had her cough, but now feels cr@ppy again.  Gd and sil recovered easily.  She has been hanging onto her cough, but now feels sick again.  I'll access her once we get there.  A visit to a walk in clinic might be in order if she has a lung infection of any sort.  



Realfoodfans said:


> I’ve stayed off the group rather than be a moaning Minnie. Enough to say big worries on health of new grandson have taken over but we are getting there now. His poor Mummy particularly frantic as due back to Virgin Atlantic in February.
> 
> We just had four nights in our mobile home (in the garden!) and absolutely loved it. Had everything up and running and so cosy and restful we felt we’d been away. First away trip isn’t booked until March but lots arranged after that.


Continued prayers for your Grandson.  Health issues are never easy.  
Your 4 nights sound delightful!!!!  That is our retirement dream.  To be able to winter in South US travelling around.  


schumigirl said:


> Having salmon with mussels and shrimp in a white wine and garlic sauce tonight, these will go lovely.


insert Homer Simpson drooling over your picture of it!!!!  YUM!!!!   Enjoy the Procceco.  


Lynne G said:


> h, snow showers left snow on sidewalks and grassy areas. Roads are wet, but traffic as usual, with quite a few accidents said on the radio as I drove. But got what was needed, got a replacement for one of my wipers, and back home with asking for help, to carry. All now on that Friday routine, though a relaxing one for me this Friday.


Take care and be safe.  I hope it is short lived for you.  

Well, I should shuffle a few more papers around before leaving work early.  

Have a great day...stay safe.  

Hopefully check in a little while on the road - unless dh downloaded a new murder podcast to listen to.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Friday Fun day stop in
> 
> It's finally Friday here!!!!  Can I get a hallajuah This week seemed especially long for some reason.  I was busy all week with work, trip planning and hitting the gym, but my actual work days were long.
> 
> We are heading to the city tonight to visit the kids.  DD texted asking for her momma to come take care of her because she's sick lol.  I guess even when your 28 you still want your momma to take care of you lol.  So we are heading down later this afternoon and will get there in time to see our grandbaby before she heads off to bed.  So I'll be cooking a few meals for them, and doing a little cleaning as well.  Might make a couple of freezer meals for them to have to pull out for those crazy week nights.
> 
> And she is still recovering from covid.  She always had her cough, but now feels cr@ppy again.  Gd and sil recovered easily.  She has been hanging onto her cough, but now feels sick again.  I'll access her once we get there.  A visit to a walk in clinic might be in order if she has a lung infection of any sort.
> 
> 
> Continued prayers for your Grandson.  Health issues are never easy.
> Your 4 nights sound delightful!!!!  That is our retirement dream.  To be able to winter in South US travelling around.
> 
> insert Homer Simpson drooling over your picture of it!!!!  YUM!!!!   Enjoy the Procceco.
> 
> Take care and be safe.  I hope it is short lived for you.
> 
> Well, I should shuffle a few more papers around before leaving work early.
> 
> Have a great day...stay safe.
> 
> Hopefully check in a little while on the road - unless dh downloaded a new murder podcast to listen to.



Awwww......they`re never too old to not want to be looked after by mum!! 

I`m glad the baby and SiL are better, but yes, get to her checked out, just in case.....she sounds as if she`s suffering and your visit will be a tonic for her. Those coughs can be nasty. I know when I had it very early in all of this, once the taste and smell came back, that cough was the worst cough I`ve ever experienced......

Hope she feels better soon, sending all good wishes to her....she`ll be glad to see you I`m sure.....and loving the sound of a murder podcast......one of my favourite genre`s.......although I`ve never listened to a podcast in my life for some reason. 




Enjoyed the prosecco........now finishing off the evening with a Port and a little cheese.....hoping no nightmares with the cheese........

Wind is blowing a hoolie out there, but will get worse.......


----------



## Charade67

We currently have a light snow falling here. It's enough to cover the ground, but no serious accumulation. 

I went out to Ace Hardware this afternoon. DH asked me to pick up a couple of things from Kroger since it is next door. I walked into Kroger and there were only 2 cashiers working and they both had really long lines. The self checkout was open, but the line stretched all the way back to the pharmacy. I noped right out of there. We were expecting about an inch of snow, and people are going crazy.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> We currently have a light snow falling here. It's enough to cover the ground, but no serious accumulation.
> 
> I went out to Ace Hardware this afternoon. DH asked me to pick up a couple of things from Kroger since it is next door. I walked into Kroger and there were only 2 cashiers working and they both had really long lines. The self checkout was open, but the line stretched all the way back to the pharmacy. I noped right out of there. We were expecting about an inch of snow, and people are going crazy.



People go crazy at times, I don`t get it with all the stockpiling folks do for a possible few snow flurries. Glad you`ve only got a little snow so far. 




We have 50mph winds here this morning. 52F so not supposed to be too cold, but poked my head out and it is not warm. We aren`t getting as high a wind as further up North and in Scotland is getting, so I`m glad I`m not up there. Most of the country is getting the same.....think mum is slightly worse than us. 

So, brunch style breakfast for us this morning, have loads of bacon and other goodies lined up for us, so shouldn`t need lunch. MIght just have some tea and a slice of cake followed by mid afternoon tea service. 

Dinner tonight is spicy chicken and pineapple stir fry tonight. I don`t like it piled with veggies, so salad onions and loads of freshly sliced ginger......minus the ginger and pineapple for Tom, he has regular onion, sweet peppers and bean sprouts, same chilli and garlic sauce though. 

Some laundry to do and little bits and bobs around the house, and will enjoy watching the trees billowing around us all day today. 



























Have a wonderful Saturday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Saturday.  About 3 inches of snow by early this morning.  Older one left as was still snowing at 5:30 this morning. Was glad he texted me he got to work, and said the roads were bad, so he drove slow.  But as the salt truck went up our street late last night, the main roads are already plowed, and ours will be later this morning. Still saying we will be picking up another two inches or so, before this storm dumps much more snow up further in the NE coastal areas.  Oh, and as DH and I rested in our bed, heard the wind whipping around the house.  Yeah, right now it’s 21 degrees out and still snowing, with the feel like temp is 6 degrees.  Yeah, that snow will be a blowing.  Oddly my phone said we have had 7 and a quarter inches of snow so far.  A peak out the window seems like less than that to me. But as we get closer to lunchtime, the shovels will come out, and the car keys too.  Will let the cars warm up a little as we clear them off.

Yesterday, did a grocery run at 8:30 yesterday morning, got what I went for, and no line for a self checkout. Then little one, by mid afternoon, wanted to go to Costco. I will say, what we came for was all in stock. The meat cases were still filled and really did not see any empty shelves. That store is about 20 minutes up the main highway near our home. As we left at dinner time, little one remarked there was no salt on the highway, and it was 28 out, and snowy. But the time we were a few miles down the highway, saw the salt truck spreading its salt. A pelting the car got as it sped past that truck. Good thing was, there must have been an earlier truck, as the rest of the highway we returned on, was salted. Oh and after I got back from the early shopping, older one wanted to do a Target run. And so, we did. Now that closest to us one is historically a crappy one. So it did not surprise me to see lots of empty shelves. But as older one was after a new video game that came out, those were in good supply. That, and a peak in the men’s department, and we ended up with some other items too.

So unless little one wants to go out, or she texts older one to bring more food home on his way home later this afternoon, we really don’t need anything,

Now, as I sip my tea, and relaxing, after DH was beside himself when he heard older one leave in the wee hour.  Was worried about his travel too, but went back to sleep after he left, with my phone next to me.  Saw his text, thanked him, then tried to sleep a little more.  DH was wide awake when, he heard older one get up, so he went to read, then took a long bath. When he got out of our bathroom, decided it was my turn.  And now, not that hungry still, so deciding if I should change the channel  and refresh the tea kettle. 

Super Stupendous Saturday homies.  Stay warm.  It’s cold out there.  And yep, Pumpkin being a nice mom and going into the City today.  Hope your DD is feeling better.


----------



## soniam

It's supposed to be in the 60s here today. Hoping to convince DS to ride bikes. Need to make him practice night driving tonight. DH is out for a long run. He left about 7am I think. I know he came back briefly to use the bathroom, but otherwise, he's been gone about 4 hours   He's training for a marathon in about 3 weeks, so this is one of the long runs he will do before that.

I have been on a bit of an online shopping binge. I realized that I need some more pants, socks, and shirts for hiking/kayaking for our Spring Break Big Bend trip. A couple of older pants don't fit anymore. They are about as old as DS, so I think it's OK to put them away or even give them away at this point. I also need some new bras and exercise bras. Mine are old or don't fit. One store I like has a really good return policy, since they don't have a local store. I will have to pay for shipping for the returns though. I decided to order stuff from REI too, since I can never guarantee they will have what I want in the store. Got free shipping. I can always drive up to return stuff to the local store for free. Also decided I wanted a veggie spiralizer. I have a mandolin somewhere, but it won't make veggie spirals. There are also a lot of new movies that have finally come out on blu-ray/4k, so I had to buy those. Sometimes you have to splurge and buy the little things that you really shouldn't feel guilty about buying. I don't know why I always feel guilty about buying new bras that fit.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> It's supposed to be in the 60s here today. Hoping to convince DS to ride bikes. Need to make him practice night driving tonight. DH is out for a long run. He left about 7am I think. I know he came back briefly to use the bathroom, but otherwise, he's been gone about 4 hours   He's training for a marathon in about 3 weeks, so this is one of the long runs he will do before that.
> 
> I have been on a bit of an online shopping binge. I realized that I need some more pants, socks, and shirts for hiking/kayaking for our Spring Break Big Bend trip. A couple of older pants don't fit anymore. They are about as old as DS, so I think it's OK to put them away or even give them away at this point. I also need some new bras and exercise bras. Mine are old or don't fit. One store I like has a really good return policy, since they don't have a local store. I will have to pay for shipping for the returns though. I decided to order stuff from REI too, since I can never guarantee they will have what I want in the store. Got free shipping. I can always drive up to return stuff to the local store for free. Also decided I wanted a veggie spiralizer. I have a mandolin somewhere, but it won't make veggie spirals. There are also a lot of new movies that have finally come out on blu-ray/4k, so I had to buy those. Sometimes you have to splurge and buy the little things that you really shouldn't feel guilty about buying. I don't know why I always feel guilty about buying new bras that fit.



You`re my kinda gal!!! My husband calls me the Queen of Splurge.......I`m very good at it too......lol.....

Don`t feel guilty buying anything, especially nice underwear.........we deserve it.

I treated myself to several new ones from Torrid in orlando......love them!! And they fit beautifully.......but I do love the cheap $20 lock and load Janet recommended I buy for the rollercoasters......love it!! 

I used the spiraliser a couple of times, but never really used it often after the initial spark. Now, my mandolin I love. 




Dinner over, stir fry was lovely and full of fresh ginger which I adore.......just finished some salted caramel ice cream, it really is too easy to make! 

Planning to watch a Scottish comedian called Billy Connolly tonight on DVD.....he is hilarious and will open a lovely bottle of red too. 

Wind is dying down nicely now......


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> You`re my kinda gal!!! My husband calls me the Queen of Splurge.......I`m very good at it too......lol.....
> 
> Don`t feel guilty buying anything, especially nice underwear.........we deserve it.
> 
> I treated myself to several new ones from Torrid in orlando......love them!! And they fit beautifully.......but I do love the cheap $20 lock and load Janet recommended I buy for the rollercoasters......love it!!
> 
> I used the spiraliser a couple of times, but never really used it often after the initial spark. Now, my mandolin I love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner over, stir fry was lovely and full of fresh ginger which I adore.......just finished some salted caramel ice cream, it really is too easy to make!
> 
> Planning to watch a Scottish comedian called Billy Connolly tonight on DVD.....he is hilarious and will open a lovely bottle of red too.
> 
> Wind is dying down nicely now......



Luckily, DH doesn't care when I spend money on clothes. Probably because I rarely do it, since I hate clothes shopping. Plus, I always feel it's wasteful, since I have a closet full of clothes that I don't wear When I set out my old bras for the clothes recycling pile, he was like "You really need to buy new bras. These are really old and in bad shape."  It's bad when a man can tell that clothes are beyond use. I also have the luck of buying new clothes, because my old ones are too small and then losing a bunch of weight and the new ones are too big. At least the old ones end up fitting again then.

I don't use my mandolin much anymore. In fact, I was trying to find it. I mostly used it for salads, but I usually make simple, quick salads these days for lunch with little to no cutting. I think I would use the spiralizer at least a couple of times a month. Since I don't eat real pasta/noodles much, it will provide different options for dinner. I have bought the precut zoodles at the grocery store before, and they were slimy and disgusting. I won't be doing that again. Plus, it was only $30 and has 10 different blades.

I love ginger too! Love Billy Connolly too! He was great in The Hobbit and Brave.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> Luckily, DH doesn't care when I spend money on clothes. Probably because I rarely do it, since I hate clothes shopping. Plus, I always feel it's wasteful, since I have a closet full of clothes that I don't wear When I set out my old bras for the clothes recycling pile, he was like "You really need to buy new bras. These are really old and in bad shape."  It's bad when a man can tell that clothes are beyond use. I also have the luck of buying new clothes, because my old ones are too small and then losing a bunch of weight and the new ones are too big. At least the old ones end up fitting again then.
> 
> I don't use my mandolin much anymore. In fact, I was trying to find it. I mostly used it for salads, but I usually make simple, quick salads these days for lunch with little to no cutting. I think I would use the spiralizer at least a couple of times a month. Since I don't eat real pasta/noodles much, it will provide different options for dinner. I have bought the precut zoodles at the grocery store before, and they were slimy and disgusting. I won't be doing that again. Plus, it was only $30 and has 10 different blades.
> 
> I love ginger too! Love Billy Connolly too! He was great in The Hobbit and Brave.



Yep, I thought I would use it as I don`t eat pasta but do like the idea of the veg like that.....but one of my friends uses hers almost every day.

Oh goodness yes, Tom doesn`t care what or how much I spends on things either....couldn`t imagine a husband who did!!! 

I never feel wasteful buying more clothes as I do donate loads to charity stores too. Yes, I have got rid of some and gained weight and wished I`d kept them......lol.....

We just bought a load of his live shows and also the World Tour of Scotland he did for tv and we just watched it after we left the country when Kyle was a baby......it was so emotional watching it. But, we must have gave the DVD`s away at some point.....so just bought a load of them again. On stage he is a genius. Sadly he has Parkinson`s now and no longer performs at all. Funny man who has had one heck of a life. 

Ginger is one of my favourite things......Tom loves ginger beer, ginger cake, ginger wine and ginger ale....but hates fresh ginger for some reason.


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> Yep, I thought I would use it as I don`t eat pasta but do like the idea of the veg like that.....but one of my friends uses hers almost every day.
> 
> Oh goodness yes, Tom doesn`t care what or how much I spends on things either....couldn`t imagine a husband who did!!!
> 
> I never feel wasteful buying more clothes as I do donate loads to charity stores too. Yes, I have got rid of some and gained weight and wished I`d kept them......lol.....
> 
> We just bought a load of his live shows and also the World Tour of Scotland he did for tv and we just watched it after we left the country when Kyle was a baby......it was so emotional watching it. But, we must have gave the DVD`s away at some point.....so just bought a load of them again. On stage he is a genius. Sadly he has Parkinson`s now and no longer performs at all. Funny man who has had one heck of a life.
> 
> Ginger is one of my favourite things......Tom loves ginger beer, ginger cake, ginger wine and ginger ale....but hates fresh ginger for some reason.


I didn't know he had Parkinson's. What a shame 

I love to eat fresh ginger. I love it in any form. I actually take ginger capsules every day to help with digestion. I also take ginger chews or candies with me when I travel to help with feeling icky or upset stomach. Nothing like a good, sharp ginger candy to make you feel right with the world.


----------



## buckeev

Lynne G said:


> Ah, snow showers left snow on sidewalks and grassy areas.  Roads are wet, but traffic as usual, with quite a few accidents said on the radio as I drove.  But got what was needed, got a replacement for one of my wipers, and back home with asking for help, to carry.  All now on that Friday routine, though a relaxing one for me this Friday.
> 
> The biscuits look delicious, Schumi.  Thanks for sharing.  Already dinner time for you, and mid morning for me.  And it’s cold out, as still below freezing.


Be careful in all that mess Lady L!


----------



## buckeev




----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Buckeev. No need to be on the roads today.  Hope you are motoring doing, and all doing well with you and yours.  

Guess my phone was right. Afternoon totals of snow, is that my area got 8 inches, and just down the road from me, got 9 inches. My sister got around 6 inches, as she’s much more North than me, and the shore got blizzard conditions and over a foot of snow. And this storm is not only giving lots of snow, but winds are 40 to 45 mph, with gusts in the 55 to 60 mph. Wind chills now in the negative numbers. Sigh.

Older one got home safely. Said the roads are really bad. He’s very tired from working overtime, and helping the store keep the sidewalks and area clear. Tossed off his clothes and just got out of the shower, I think. Finished making my one pan home fries with eggs, peppers and cheese, just as he walked in the door. Was happy to have a hot meal, before he headed to the shower. I think he’s beached for some time before we go out and clear more snow.

When it’s a quiet Saturday, the fact that it’s already mid afternoon is mildly shocking. Time does go fast. Thinking sosteaks on the grill tonight. It will be that dash and check on the steaks every so often, as our grill is on our deck. But easy dinner then, as will nuke some broccoli and have sone leftover pasta will reheat, or toast if rather. But dinner is now hours away, since a late lunch.

Yep, I finally learned to give away most of the oh my, I had that so long, and hardly wear or haven’t worn it anymore. Yep, and my DH never says anything about my clothing purchases. I too think underwear needs to be replaced every so often. And those old items go in the trash. I swear bras get tired after awhile, and nice to have clean undies. 

Ah yes, February will be here next week. Yay, we start it off with our wedding anniversary. With the snowy weather, we may be celebrating it later in the week.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> I didn't know he had Parkinson's. What a shame
> 
> I love to eat fresh ginger. I love it in any form. I actually take ginger capsules every day to help with digestion. I also take ginger chews or candies with me when I travel to help with feeling icky or upset stomach. Nothing like a good, sharp ginger candy to make you feel right with the world.



He recently made a 2 part show talking about his life now, sad to watch but the old Billy is still there and just as funny in a weird way, lives in South Florida now. Love the guy.......watching him in concert live was one of the best experiences. So many just see him as foul mouthed, but he is hilarious......and so observant. 

Yep, ginger in any form is gorgeous.......when I was a kid I suffered terribly with travel sickness going anywhere, one of our German relatives gave me a ginger candy and worked wonders..........I was hooked. 




buckeev said:


>





Good to see you buckeev......




Yep, red wine and Billy Connolly dvd.....Saturday doesn`t get much better.......


----------



## macraven

Shoot…
I missed buckeev 

Have had a busy day and now the kitchen is calling me to prep the food for dinner


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Shoot…
> I missed buckeev
> 
> Have had a busy day and now the kitchen is calling me to prep the food for dinner



Hope it`s something nice for dinner......and the cats too!!! 





I ache from laughing at these Billy Connolly dvd`s......incredibly clever man who happens to be hilarious......very Scottish humour.

Enjoyed some lovely red wine too.......decided we don`t need to go out tomorrow, we have plenty in. Have short ribs ready to pop in the slow cooker overnight cooked in ale and various herbs and spices......they`ll be delicious tomorrow. Will switch it on before we head to bed. 

Wind has died down a lot......but, still a little too wild out there for me.


----------



## keishashadow

One side of face still looks like a chipmunk, otherwise doing well after the oral
Surgery. He did ask permission to trim up the bone back there, same price? Snip away my friend lol

yesterday, 3hours afterwards was at dr appt just quarter of a mile fromThis site.

https://triblive.com/?jwsource=cl
oddly, little increased traffic even with several major roads there closed, due to president visiting to talk about infrastructure bill. Talk about fortuitous timing.

So glad nobody died.  If there hadn’t been a two hour snow delay, that bridge would’ve been full of traffic including school buses as major artery


Lynne G said:


> Ah, snow showers left snow on sidewalks and grassy areas.


Can’t imagine the fun Bostonians wil have with 24 inches


schumigirl said:


> The Sixth Sense


Love


Pumpkin1172 said:


> DD texted asking for her momma to come take care of her because she's sick lol. I guess even when your 28 you still want your momma to take care of you lol.


Aw, so true. The GD has been down with a bug. Fully vaxx, 2neg tests this week. Sent her a pick me up, thank you Amazon  she, too, loves her some Donald



soniam said:


> I have a mandolin somewhere,


The mr got me one for Xmas. Still in box, it looks lethal, I’m scared lol


----------



## soniam

@keishashadow Hope the mouth heals up soon. That sounds like a lot of time to be in the dental chair. Yes, the mandolin is a bit scary. I try to be very careful with sharp items after having a few stupid accidents, like cutting my pinky open with a butter knife   DH jokes that I am not allowed to use sharp things if he's not home. I cut my hand pretty deep a few years ago on an avocado. The urgent care said that they get multiple people a day hurting themselves while trying to cut avocados.


----------



## macraven

Healing thoughts for you keisha
That is tough surgery you had

Hope your healing process is smooth.

btw, did the surgeon give you any piece of the tooth to take home?

you could have scored if he did and if you put it under your pillow for the tooth fairy….

It’s kind of in line with last years tooth fairy house ..


----------



## macraven

Ok Sonia 
I’ll hide my knives if you ever come over for dinner

I need you in good health and ten fingers as you will be the main bottle washer after we eat…


----------



## keishashadow

soniam said:


> The urgent care said that they get multiple people a day hurting themselves while trying to cut avocados.


That’s the pits   They are tough little buggers to handle 


macraven said:


> you could have scored if he did and you put it under your pillow for the tooth fairy….
> 
> It’s kind of in line with last years tooth fairy house ..


& this is why I’ll never be rich…Never seizing the moment


----------



## Lynne G

Well wishes to ya Keisha.  Hoping swelling goes down soon.  Yeah, that bridge failure was all over the news here.  I think the number of bridges we have in PA, it was only a matter of time before a failure. Our record of keeping up the maintenance of them has been not much at all, mostly not until something happens.  Was glad to hear no one killed.  

Ah, steak was delicious. The weather, is not. The plow came up our street around 4 pm, so out we were to clear the driveway from the plow work. Heavy snow. But as icy rain was before the snow, there’s not much of a blacktop or sidewalk to see. Here’s hoping even with below freezing temps tomorrow, 28 the predicted high, with single digit temp in the overnight. they are saying we will see sun all day Sunday, so that the snow remaining on my car and on the sidewalks and driveway melt away completely. Only good thing, the main road our street empties out to, looks much clearer than our street. Maybe we will try to get out tomorrow.

Tonight, chill time for all.  All are tired, and screen watching, though I think older is playing online with his friends.  May see if there’s a good movie to watch.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I was gong to have a nice lazy day today and not leave the house, but then remembered that we are supposed to bring food to Sunday school tomorrow morning. Off I went to Kroger to buy stuff to make a hash brown casserole. 

I heard that today is National Puzzle day, so I started one of the puzzles I got for Christmas. This one has a lot of blue in it.



Realfoodfans said:


> We are getting no snow here at all and weather has been so mild but warnings of colder weather with high winds in the next few days. May miss us!


 No snow is good. I'm ready for spring. 



schumigirl said:


> Having a glass or two of Prosecco and a movie I think……..thinking The Sixth Sense, haven’t seen that for a while.


 That was a good movie, but I don't know if I could watch it again. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> We are heading to the city tonight to visit the kids. DD texted asking for her momma to come take care of her because she's sick lol. I guess even when your 28 you still want your momma to take care of you lol.


 Hope she feels better soon. 



Lynne G said:


> Happy Saturday. About 3 inches of snow by early this morning.


 We got maybe one inch. Most of it has melted already. 



soniam said:


> It's supposed to be in the 60s here today.


 Sounds wonderful. 



soniam said:


> have been on a bit of an online shopping binge.





soniam said:


> I don't know why I always feel guilty about buying new bras that fit.


Sometimes you just need to shop. Don't feel guilty about buying bras. Good supportive bras are a must. Sometimes I luck out and find mine on sale for a really good price so I buy several. 



keishashadow said:


> One side of face still looks like a chipmunk, otherwise doing well after the oral
> Surgery.


Glad to hear. 



keishashadow said:


> Aw, so true. The GD has been down with a bug. Fully vaxx, 2neg tests this week. Sent her a pick me up, thank you Amazon she, too, loves her some Donald


 Hope she is feeling better soon. Cute plushie. 

My brother went to visit Mom today. Said she looked pretty good despite the circumstances. One major concern is that she has received 4 units of blood so far.  Hopefully the pill camera will show what is causing the bleeding.


----------



## macraven

Charade 
Hope your mother improves quickly and can return to her home soon

Will the will camera be done soon?


----------



## macraven

Lynne
When in February is your anniversary?
Hope no snow storms so you two can go out and celebrate!


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, the first.  We never wanted to be close to Valentine’s Day. Maybe, as Monday is to be the high of one degree above freezing.  

Charade, glad to hear mom looks good, and hope that pill shows why she is bleeding.


----------



## macraven

Lynne, hope your weather will be decent so you and your sweety can go out and have a nice dinner to celebrate.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Charade
> Hope your mother improves quickly and can return to her home soon
> 
> Will the will camera be done soon?


I forgot to ask when it was going to be done. I'll ask my mom tomorrow when I call her.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> One side of face still looks like a chipmunk, otherwise doing well after the oral
> Surgery. He did ask permission to trim up the bone back there, same price? Snip away my friend lol
> 
> yesterday, 3hours afterwards was at dr appt just quarter of a mile fromThis site.
> 
> https://triblive.com/?jwsource=cl
> oddly, little increased traffic even with several major roads there closed, due to president visiting to talk about infrastructure bill. Talk about fortuitous timing.
> 
> So glad nobody died.  If there hadn’t been a two hour snow delay, that bridge would’ve been full of traffic including school buses as major artery
> 
> Can’t imagine the fun Bostonians wil have with 24 inches
> 
> Love
> 
> Aw, so true. The GD has been down with a bug. Fully vaxx, 2neg tests this week. Sent her a pick me up, thank you Amazon  she, too, loves her some Donald
> View attachment 642862
> 
> The mr got me one for Xmas. Still in box, it looks lethal, I’m scared lol



When I described the tool he used on your mouth, he visibly paled at the description......and this is a man who isn`t bothered by the dentist at all......lol.....

That could have been so much worse with the bridge! 

Yes, fabulous movie.....the end has me blubbing every time when they`re in the car talking about her mum......

Hope the little un is doing better now too......everyone loves a care package! 







macraven said:


> Healing thoughts for you keisha
> That is tough surgery you had
> 
> Hope your healing process is smooth.
> 
> btw, did the surgeon give you any piece of the tooth to take home?
> 
> you could have scored if he did and if you put it under your pillow for the tooth fairy….
> 
> It’s kind of in line with last years tooth fairy house ..



I think  horror with dentist talk.......lol......I always think you can tell who has gone through something traumatic with a dentist by their reaction to dental tales. 

Mine was a childhood dentist who was known locally as the Butcher........lol....

I thought of you when I saw this one........








​





soniam said:


> @keishashadow Hope the mouth heals up soon. That sounds like a lot of time to be in the dental chair. Yes, the mandolin is a bit scary. I try to be very careful with sharp items after having a few stupid accidents, like cutting my pinky open with a butter knife   DH jokes that I am not allowed to use sharp things if he's not home. I cut my hand pretty deep a few years ago on an avocado. The urgent care said that they get multiple people a day hurting themselves while trying to cut avocados.




That`s so funny.....I just mentioned this to Keisha yesterday, I have a large OXO Mandolin we brought back from Americas a few years ago now.....but Tom won`t let me use it.......and it has the safety holder for whatever you`re cutting......lol......but he also washes it too......just in case I lose a finger!! So, although I say I love my mandolin.....I haven`t used it often personally.......

Avocados can be awkward, but so worth it.....love em!! 





Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. I was gong to have a nice lazy day today and not leave the house, but then remembered that we are supposed to bring food to Sunday school tomorrow morning. Off I went to Kroger to buy stuff to make a hash brown casserole.
> 
> I heard that today is National Puzzle day, so I started one of the puzzles I got for Christmas. This one has a lot of blue in it.
> 
> No snow is good. I'm ready for spring.
> 
> That was a good movie, but I don't know if I could watch it again.
> 
> Hope she feels better soon.
> 
> We got maybe one inch. Most of it has melted already.
> 
> Sounds wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you just need to shop. Don't feel guilty about buying bras. Good supportive bras are a must. Sometimes I luck out and find mine on sale for a really good price so I buy several.
> 
> Glad to hear.
> 
> Hope she is feeling better soon. Cute plushie.
> 
> My brother went to visit Mom today. Said she looked pretty good despite the circumstances. One major concern is that she has received 4 units of blood so far.  Hopefully the pill camera will show what is causing the bleeding.



I love to watch good movies over again every so often. We went to the cinema when this came out, in the afternoon with about 5 other people dotted about....and I think we were lucky we never knew or guessed the twist until it was revealed......and the others in the cinema were the same as all of us audibly gasped in horror when it was revealed.......first time ever we came out of the cinema with all of us asking each other if we had guessed......no one had.

Hope you get some good news soon about your mum, glad to hear she is doing ok. She`ll be glad to get home. 




Wind has died down altogether this morning, but up North lots have lost power and still without it overnight. Another storm hitting today but should be further up in Scotland. Think my mum will get some of it. 

Decided to leave the short ribs marinading overnight and have popped them in the slow cooker this morning to simmer away all day. I hate that smell of Ale, but once cooked it`s gorgeous and makes a beautiful gravy. 

No plans to go out.....don`t need a thing, so some ironing will be on the agenda today and I might have a rumble through our dvd collection and see if there`s anything else we can clear out.....but, I`m told it`s time to leave them alone, I still think we have far too many.....although if Tom said that about my books......there would be trouble....but that`s different of course   

Bacon in a brioche bun for breakfast......lunch will be whatever we feel like at lunchtime. 




























Have a lovely Sunday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Sunday it is.  Clear visibly, can see 10 miles away, on our 11 degree day, with just enough wind to make it feel like 0 out right now.  Sunglasses and winter coat and even gloves.  

It’s the get the trash out day. And alarm already set.

Yeah after slicing my finger with a large knife, enough I had stitches, no slicer machine for me.

And so, that ever so nice feeling inside. But dry enough heat, it’s good to enjoy some tea.

Super duper Sunday homies. At least you can say it’s the last day of January. And even though the month of love is starting tomorrow, our coldest month of the year it is.    Okay,  .


----------



## keishashadow

No mas 

are you ready for some football?fresh chicken wing shortage back in full force here.  Still have a package or two stuffed in deep freeze.  Going to go rogue today & make crab cakes.  The mr can’t get up soon enough, starved and the slab of bacon in fridge is loudly calling me.


Charade67 said:


> My brother went to visit Mom today. Said she looked pretty good despite the circumstances. One major concern is that she has received 4 units of blood so far. Hopefully the pill camera will show what is causing the bleeding.


she must have a strong constitution to keep on trucking thru this all. 


schumigirl said:


> have a large OXO Mandolin we brought back from Americas a few years ago now.....but Tom won`t let me use it.......and it has the safety holder for whatever you`re cutting......lol......but he also washes it too......just in case I lose a finger!!


this one is same brand, smaller than most I’ve seen.  Do like how it’s self contained, anything to save some space in my small kitchen Is helpful. 


schumigirl said:


> Decided to leave the short ribs marinading overnight


I haven’t had them in years.  For some reason, they tend to slice them down very thin In most places here, complete with the bone intact.  Not sure how you would cook them in that fashion.  few times I’ve made them over the years, it’s been low & slow Sort


schumigirl said:


> When I described the tool he used on your mouth, he visibly paled at the description......and this is a man who isn`t bothered by the dentist at all......lol..


must admit when the tech brought in the ‘special’ tray covered with the drape, I tried to avoid sneaking a peek.  wish I had succeeded, some odd looking devices there.  I’m glad to not find out what they all could do lol. 

Ever see Marathon Man?  Breaking out in a nervous sweat thinking about it lol.  Worse than Reservoir Dogs.


Lynne G said:


> Yeah after slicing my finger with a large knife, enough I had stitches, no slicer machine for me.


 
“They” say, the sharpest knives avoid that.  I haven’t fully bought into that  The mr is obsessed with honing all the blades here.  I’m always on alert

Bought him one of those trendy Japanese Cleavers for Xmas.  how it came packaged, ornate box with velvet-type of lining meant to house it either boxed up or on display.  In the box it will reside here, when did that sort of thing become decor?


----------



## soniam

Up early for me for a weekend, and especially since I was up until 1am. I have a monthly call today with other listeners for a Mission Impossible podcast. There are people on the call from the US and Europe. We talk about all sorts of movies.

It’s supposed to be 70 today and then raining or in the 30s/40s/freezing later this week/next weekend, so I need to ride the Vespa today. Maybe I’ll stop down the road and try this fairly new coffee place. It’s hard to shop with it, since there isn’t much storage. I don’t have many places that I go to now, other than the gym and riding with DS as he practices driving to school in the morning. I don’t like getting my motorcycle clothes sweaty, so riding to the gym is out. I have to come up with places to go on it.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah that packing makes it special, Keisha.  LoL    I tend to buy those cheap colored knives, when they get dull enough, toss and get another. They always seem to be on sale somewhere.  

Hehe, not a peep from either kid. They don’t know, if we go somewhere, they have to shovel some more. DH reported he slipped out our door and sidewalk was slippery. oops.

Son, enjoy that coffee run.  I’d take 70 today for sure. DH left and called me to report the above.  Said it wasn’t that cold out, he’s fine with his sweatshirt on.  I guess. My phone says it’s 19 out.  Well, it is very bright and sunny out.  Me?  Winter jacket.  Hat maybe too.  Though happy to wear my shades.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> No mas View attachment 643035
> 
> are you ready for some football?fresh chicken wing shortage back in full force here.  Still have a package or two stuffed in deep freeze.  Going to go rogue today & make crab cakes.  The mr can’t get up soon enough, starved and the slab of bacon in fridge is loudly calling me.
> 
> she must have a strong constitution to keep on trucking thru this all.
> 
> this one is same brand, smaller than most I’ve seen.  Do like how it’s self contained, anything to save some space in my small kitchen Is helpful.
> 
> I haven’t had them in years.  For some reason, they tend to slice them down very thin In most places here, complete with the bone intact.  Not sure how you would cook them in that fashion.  few times I’ve made them over the years, it’s been low & slow Sort
> 
> must admit when the tech brought in the ‘special’ tray covered with the drape, I tried to avoid sneaking a peek.  wish I had succeeded, some odd looking devices there.  I’m glad to not find out what they all could do lol.
> 
> Ever see Marathon Man?  Breaking out in a nervous sweat thinking about it lol.  Worse than Reservoir Dogs.
> 
> 
> “They” say, the sharpest knives avoid that.  I haven’t fully bought into that  The mr is obsessed with honing all the blades here.  I’m always on alert
> 
> Bought him one of those trendy Japanese Cleavers for Xmas.  how it came packaged, ornate box with velvet-type of lining meant to house it either boxed up or on display.  In the box it will reside here, when did that sort of thing become decor?



lol.....I`m not allowed one of those cleavers....I`d surely lose a hand! 

I`d agree, the sharper the knives the better and easier they are to use. I get mine sharpened regularly, but they are very good knives. However I do replace them if I fancy something new, there`s always something new coming out and my excuse is, they do feel duller after a while and need to be ultra sharp.

I do like the OXO brand, I couldn`t find as big a one over here, they were all smaller than I wanted, but wouldn`t be without it....well Tom wouldn`t be without it.....lol.....

Mine have the bone in each piece, but they are huge chunks not thin. I marinade them in ale usually and cook them in the slow cooker for 8 hours or so, can be less and always just fall apart. It is "faffy" as the fat that hasn`t rendered down has to be removed, which does take time, but the taste is worth it. I let the liquid cool, trim off any fat then make a gravy, pop them back in and Bob`s your uncle.....the picture below is the closest image, but they are much smaller than what we get.






However, I will say, last weekend I cooked shin of beef pieces.....less faff and just as much flavour as they cook for a similar length of time....low and slow......so will stick to that I think, but they are so tasty.

Never seen either of those movies, but heard of them of course....you`re a braver woman than I am!! 

Enjoy your football today.......and hope you get fed soon.......now, have to ask, inquiring minds and all that......is the Keisha household Brady fans or not??? I hear mixed opinions when I ask American friends........ 






soniam said:


> Up early for me for a weekend, and especially since I was up until 1am. I have a monthly call today with other listeners for a Mission Impossible podcast. There are people on the call from the US and Europe. We talk about all sorts of movies.
> 
> It’s supposed to be 70 today and then raining or in the 30s/40s/freezing later this week/next weekend, so I need to ride the Vespa today. Maybe I’ll stop down the road and try this fairly new coffee place. It’s hard to shop with it, since there isn’t much storage. I don’t have many places that I go to now, other than the gym and riding with DS as he practices driving to school in the morning. I don’t like getting my motorcycle clothes sweaty, so riding to the gym is out. I have to come up with places to go on it.



That sounds an interesting podcast soniam......I`ll bet it`s fun!! I`ve never listened to a podcast......




Well, that`s the short ribs removed from slow cooker, fat all removed and meat added to the gravy......cannot wait for dinner tonight, couple of hours yet to go. Only doing some roasted veg to go with it tonight......and will finish off the salted caramel ice cream I made......and try not to make any more for a while 

Trying to see if I can arrange to use one of my Christmas Spa vouchers on Tuesday.....one of my friends has a birthday that day and it would be nice to take her, but so far I can`t get booked to the ones we like. Will keep trying. 

Cold outside, glad I didn`t have to go anywhere today.....


----------



## macraven

It’s Sunday …. Night for fine food dining
( and Domino’s delivery is quick)


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It’s Sunday …. Night for fine food dining
> ( and Domino’s delivery is quick)



I haven`t had a pizza in a while.......hmmm. Enjoy it when it comes......





Almost bedtime here........for the first time in weeks and weeks we have had a heavy rain downpour. Winds are lessening but where my mum is made the news as it`s so bad up there. All the ferries have been cancelled and one of my cousins is stuck on the Island opposite her. Thankfully they have accommodation to stay in. 

Yep, time for bed here I think....eyes are starting to close on their own without letting me know! 

Last day of January tomorrow......that came around fast!!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Lazy day today.  We just finished watching a playoff game and are getting ready to start another. 

 I think dh will be cheering for Cincinnati since here lived there once. He is happy that Tom Brady won't be in the Super Bowl this year. I think most people either love or hate Brady. Dh is not a fan. 

I had to look up mandolin. I only know the musical instrument. I have one I got from Pampered Chef several years ago. Made the mistake of slicing something without the finger guard. I have a small scar on my pinky finger now. 

I tried calling my mom twice today, but she doesn't answer.  If I can't get her tomorrow I will call the nurses station. My guess is the phone was placed out of her reach and she won't ask them to move it closer.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh Chiefs out and Ohio in the Super Bowl.  

Trash has been put to the curb.

Since was so cold out today, decided a Summer type dinner meal. Burgers with baked beans and my no onions potato salad. I hate the crunch of an onion piece taste in my potato salad. Men would not mind it in it, but since I’m the maker, it’s made by me, my way. I’m just not an onion fan. Though I do like onion rings.

Charade, hope mom is doing well. Sending well thoughts for her, and hope they find out why bleeding, and has a very easy fix.

It’s that screen viewing night. And an earlier bedtime for me. Back to that routine starting tomorrow.

Sigh:


----------



## macraven

It’s now Monday and the last day of January
Kind of seems this month has gone by quickly.

I’m ready for February!
Ordered pizza and chicken wings from Domino’s for dinner
We over ordered so will be seeing bbq chicken wings and drumsticks, also rest of the two pizzas for dinner Monday evening

I quite enjoy having cooking days off each week

we took a pass in late December and all of January last end days, for ordering pizza and sides for 7 weeks

Mr Mac thought his middle name was chubby since he put on weight last two months
We agreed to eat healthy foods for a specific time period in order to not be called chubbies



it was hard work to do but worth it as pizza and soda back our menu today

Mr Mac does take on a different personality when he is deprived of regular staple food good at home

watch us gain 25 pounds when February comes around
Diet can start Over in March

each month I will change the menus for lite healthy eating I’ll cook food he loves and it will Show on him quickly


I blame the cats for over eating
It’s after midnight and that means snack time again at our house


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Lazy day today.  We just finished watching a playoff game and are getting ready to start another.
> 
> I think dh will be cheering for Cincinnati since here lived there once. He is happy that Tom Brady won't be in the Super Bowl this year. I think most people either love or hate Brady. Dh is not a fan.
> 
> I had to look up mandolin. I only know the musical instrument. I have one I got from Pampered Chef several years ago. Made the mistake of slicing something without the finger guard. I have a small scar on my pinky finger now.
> 
> I tried calling my mom twice today, but she doesn't answer.  If I can't get her tomorrow I will call the nurses station. My guess is the phone was placed out of her reach and she won't ask them to move it closer.



Yes, TB seems to split opinion massively.......

Ouch!! 

Hope you can get to talk to your mum today. 





macraven said:


> It’s now Monday and the last day of January
> Kind of seems this month has gone by quickly.
> 
> I’m ready for February!
> Ordered pizza and chicken wings from Domino’s for dinner
> We over ordered so will be seeing bbq chicken wings and drumsticks, also rest it the two pizzas for dinner Monday evening
> 
> I quite enjoy having cooking days off each week
> 
> we took a pass in late December and all of January last end days, for ordering pizza and sides for 7 weeks
> 
> Me Mac thought his middle name was chubby since he put on weight last two months
> We agreed to eat healthy foods for a specific time period in order to not be called chubbies
> 
> 
> 
> it was hard work to do but worth it as pizza and soda back our menu today
> 
> Mr Mac does take on a different personality when he is deprived of regular staple food good at home
> 
> watch us gain 25 pounds when February comes around
> Diet can start Over in the  in March
> 
> each month I will lose the menus for lite healthy eating
> But if Mr Mac gets sassy to me when spring rolls show sickly on him
> I’ll cook food he loves and it will Show on him qiixkh
> Show on him it will especially since he loves the high carb it is so cold ended I am on  foods  not that goes out out of the
> 
> K blame the cats for over eating
> It’s aftfer midnight and that mean snack time I. Our house
> 
> jI am okay but need to get off and finish my pizza mown



You`re still up!!!! I`d say good morning, but it`s bedtime for you.....I don`t usually have company this time of the morning......I like it!

Chubbies........lol.......

Food sounds gooooooood mac....pizza and wings for take out.....nice!! Yep, much as though I love cooking, who doesn`t love a night off for take out......

Oh spring rolls!! Love em......yes, January wasn`t a huge success for us for healthy eating either, but February is a new month. Only have a few things planned for February, not too many though, a couple of nights out for dinner and some lunches and that`s about it. Haven`t managed to get a Spa booked for tomorrow either......will try again today. 





No walking today.....although we didn`t get anywhere near as bad as the upper part of the UK, it was an incredibly windy night for us too and still around 57mph this morning. 

But, will go our for fresh produce and plan a winter warming chicken in white wine casserole tonight for dinner. Going to bake some crusty bread to go with it I think. 

Still trying to get that spa booked for tomorrow, not her birthday present but she`d like to do that too. If not, we`ll use it another time. 

So, with a quiet day ahead, will get some reading done and some catch up with folks too and check on how mum is doing, I think it should be better there this morning too. 



























Have a wonderful Monday​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, that Monday up early.  

Yep, Mac, it is nice not to cook a meal every so often.

Hope that spa appointment is available for you, Schumi.

Ah, that storm is now long gone, but the cold has not.  A most balmy 14 degrees, and a overcast sky.  Those gray days of Winter, yep, that’s our last day of January.  High temp is still below freezing.  But as the week goes by, we will see low 40’s as the high, with rain predicted on Thursday.  That should help remove most of the snow and ice hanging around in these below freezing days.  And though our street is not very clear, the main roads are, so for most, it’s back to routinely hearing early traffic.  Even had a delivery made yesterday.  Was delayed, as was to arrive on Saturday, but with the weather, I highly did not expect to see any deliveries during that snow filled Saturday.  

Back to routine is us.  Tomorrow, older one joins us in the up early in the wee hours.  But then he’s not having to be up that early until Saturday.  

Marvelous Monday homies.  And hope Charade hears from her mom.


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning before I go to work.  Today is not an easy day for me. January 31 is the day my father died. He’s been gone 20 years now.
I’m hoping for a mostly quiet day at work. I keep having weird dreams about work. I think I am really ready for my vacation.


----------



## macraven




----------



## Realfoodfans

Happy Monday all.

I am not even safe with a grater anymore.  Kev grates me a ton of cheese at a time to save my knuckles!

I don’t understand American Football rules at all.  On Saturday Em took J to an exchange store as he’d seen they had an NFL game for the X box.  Well I’ve played it twice and been lucky to get 3 points each time.  He thinks it’s hilarious of course and gains high scores!

Chicken fajitas tonight for us but plain chicken for L who does not enjoy spices.

Happy Anniversary for you both tomorrow Lynne.  How you get to do something nice.  February has come so quickly!


----------



## keishashadow

we would be landing for an impromptu but, much needed mental break @ MCO about now.  So sad, too darn bad, the mr’s employer changed the production schedule.  Surprise, surprise, they didn’t blame it on covid lol





soniam said:


> I don’t like getting my motorcycle clothes sweaty, so riding to the gym is out.


can’t say I’ve ever seen anyone ride a Vespa in my neck of the woods.  Curious, as to what constitutes your riding gear.  The mr has a HD. Here, you ride long enough, you wear your leathers even in the heat of summer or suffer inevitable road rash. 


Lynne G said:


> I tend to buy those cheap colored knives, when they get dull enough, toss and get another. They always seem to be on sale somewhere.


other than wanting a full tang on a knife (after having a blade pop off years ago), not picky.  like the tamagotchi sort for certain applications (slicing tomatoes, etc).  Had a rough time finding a replacement small set recently


schumigirl said:


> Mine have the bone in each piece, but they are huge chunks not thin


yes, I don’t want to think how ‘chewie’ the thin ones have to be, no way could u braise them properly.


schumigirl said:


> is the Keisha household Brady fans or not??? I hear mixed opinions when I ask American friends


putting on my diplomat hat here…

two thumbs up to sports figures who have a long track record of honest wins



macraven said:


> It’s Sunday …. Night for fine food dining
> ( and Domino’s delivery is quick)


Is it all chains there?  we have relatively few of them here but, at least 15 mom & pop type pizza shops, within a few miles of my house   Lots of chain FF joints


Charade67 said:


> I think dh will be cheering for Cincinnati since here lived there once.


my oldest DS has been a fan since a tot.  He started to root for the division rivals  Bengals back then to get ’the goats’ in the family’s attention lol


Lynne G said:


> I hate the crunch of an onion piece taste in my potato salad.


i mince mine or go with thinly sliced green onions & some granulated to top it off


macraven said:


> I blame the cats for over eating





Lynne G said:


> A most balmy 14 degrees,


that was us yesterday.  Heat wave today, flirting with freezing.  Sun is out, always makes it seem warmer.


Charade67 said:


> Today is not an easy day for me. January 31 is the day my father died. He’s been gone 20 years now.


it’s rough, hang in there.   my Dad passed suddenly, the same time frame, 25 years ago.  Every time I think I’m finally ‘over it’, some random thot will trigger those sort of unfortunate memories you try to file away . hang in there & try to focus on the good times.


----------



## macraven

Keisha


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Quick good morning before I go to work.  Today is not an easy day for me. January 31 is the day my father died. He’s been gone 20 years now.
> I’m hoping for a mostly quiet day at work. I keep having weird dreams about work. I think I am really ready for my vacation.





Anniversaries can be hard.

I dreamt last night we were back in the Cotswolds in one of our favourite restaurants, but had been invited to eat in another, so we skipped out a back window, explained to a police officer we had paid and turned the corner to find we were on the Island we love opposite my mum during a storm!!! Big mix of conversations there.......lol......





keishashadow said:


> we would be landing for an impromptu but, much needed mental break @ MCO about now.  So sad, too darn bad, the mr’s employer changed the production schedule.  Surprise, surprise, they didn’t blame it on covid lol
> 
> View attachment 643284
> 
> 
> can’t say I’ve ever seen anyone ride a Vespa in my neck of the woods.  Curious, as to what constitutes your riding gear.  The mr has a HD. Here, you ride long enough, you wear your leathers even in the heat of summer or suffer inevitable road rash.
> 
> other than wanting a full tang on a knife (after having a blade pop off years ago), not picky.  like the tamagotchi sort for certain applications (slicing tomatoes, etc).  Had a rough time finding a replacement small set recently
> 
> yes, I don’t want to think how ‘chewie’ the thin ones have to be, no way could u braise them properly.
> 
> putting on my diplomat hat here…
> 
> two thumbs up to sports figures who have a long track record of honest wins
> 
> 
> Is it all chains there?  we have relatively few of them here but, at least 15 mom & pop type pizza shops, within a few miles of my house   Lots of chain FF joints
> 
> my oldest DS has been a fan since a tot.  He started to root for the division rivals  Bengals back then to get ’the goats’ in the family’s attention lol
> 
> i mince mine or go with thinly sliced green onions & some granulated to top it off
> 
> View attachment 643283
> 
> that was us yesterday.  Heat wave today, flirting with freezing.  Sun is out, always makes it seem warmer.
> 
> it’s rough, hang in there.   my Dad passed suddenly, the same time frame, 25 years ago.  Every time I think I’m finally ‘over it’, some random thot will trigger those sort of unfortunate memories you try to file away . hang in there & try to focus on the good times.



Love the meme`s.....

I did remember you were supposed to be there today  Yes, everything gets excused with covid now.

I use the green part of green salad onions for potato salad....never seen any with chunky onions before, must be an American thing, but I love how there`s no onion in coleslaw over there.......everywhere here has onion....now I ADORE onion, but time and place. Finely chopped chives on top too. 

So, diplomatic hat off re TB.......does that mean some say he cheats.....I genuinely have no clue!!! Nice on the eye though for a pretty boy, though don`t usually go for the pretty boys....although there are exceptions 






It was baltic here this morning and the winds were at almost 60mph, still at around 50mph this afternoon, but feel slightly as if they are easing. Fed up with gales now, especially as when the sun shines, it is deceiving looking out the window. 

But got together with some friends for lunch as we`re all busy on Wednesday.......it was lovely, except the moocher was there......the one who will try to avoid tipping as she is cheap. My heart sank when I saw them walk in to the restaurant same time as us......I have no time for her, Tom even less. So when the bill arrived Tom made sure they included their tip. If they can be brazen avoiding tipping, we can be brazen making sure they pay it. 

She wasn`t happy, but paid it. They`re more friends of friends so not folks we are ever with through choice, I hate cheapskates. Personally I`d just say no when they ask to join us, but Felicity was put in a corner when they walked in. She doesn`t like me as I tell it to her straight........wonder why......

I`m sure my ears will be ringing tonight......

But, food was good, Tom and I shared a charcuterie board and had some chunky chips (fries) that are seasoned in cajun spice, delicious. Might just make some open face sandwiches for food later now and have the chicken tomorrow night. 

Didn`t manage to get a spa day, so will go spend some time with her tomorrow before she goes to meet her mum for lunch as her husband is away right now with work and hopefully she`ll love her gifts too. 

Cuppa time......brought home some of the restaurants cream slices as we were full....yes,  day 1 of the new healthy eating regime is going well.......


----------



## keishashadow

Going to try to make ‘hard-boiled’ eggs in airfryer.  For some reason have been hankering fore one.  The instructions state you basically just plop them in there, then remove & put in ice water.

long as it’s not a ‘fire in the hole’ situation.  Would be quite the mess to clean them up if they explode I’m thinking  



schumigirl said:


> So, diplomatic hat off re TB.......does that mean some say he cheats.....I genuinely have no clue!!! Nice on the eye though for a pretty boy, though don`t usually go for the pretty boys....although there are exceptions


the patriots have at least 11 incidents of what most would deem ‘cheating’ on their record going back into the mid ‘20’s 

Specifically, when googling “ Patriots cheating” normally the 2004 & 2021 incidents pop up. 

OT his Mrs is fair game too lol, she makes my teeth hurt



schumigirl said:


> except the moocher was there......the one who will try to avoid tipping as she is cheap.


I’d like to think that sort will eventually get some sort of delicious comeuppance


----------



## Lynne G

Charade67 said:


> Quick good morning before I go to work.  Today is not an easy day for me. January 31 is the day my father died. He’s been gone 20 years now.
> I’m hoping for a mostly quiet day at work. I keep having weird dreams about work. I think I am really ready for my vacation.



Hugs, Charade. My dad’s been gone for more than 30 years.  Mom will have been gone 2 years soon enough.  Time for some fun, happy memories to focus on.  And yay, look forward to another day off your vacation countdown.  

I’d be pretty salty about that cancelled vacation, Keisha.  You have a right to be in a bad mood.  Hope your mouth is feeling better, after that surgery.   Hehe, egg bombs!  LoL. Interesting idea to put in fryer.  Hopefully you poked a hole in each one.  

Yes, never seen onions in our coleslaw. Odd dreams, Schumi.

Ack, I’m hungry and not quite lunchtime yet.  Did hear the trash trucks, so will retrieve the cans before I start my lunchtime walk. Will be wearing winter coat.  And looks bright enough out, sunglasses too.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Going to try to make ‘hard-boiled’ eggs in airfryer.  For some reason have been hankering fore one.  The instructions state you basically just plop them in there, then remove & put in ice water.
> 
> long as it’s not a ‘fire in the hole’ situation.  Would be quite the mess to clean them up if they explode I’m thinking
> 
> 
> the patriots have at least 11 incidents of what most would deem ‘cheating’ on their record going back into the mid ‘20’s
> 
> Specifically, when googling “ Patriots cheating” normally the 2004 & 2021 incidents pop up.
> 
> OT his Mrs is fair game too lol, she makes my teeth hurt
> 
> 
> I’d like to think that sort will eventually get some sort of delicious comeuppance



Oh gotcha, just had a google.....I see what you mean.......and darn it dropped part of my cream cake on the laptop.....seems I can`t hold a cup and saucer, take a bite of  cake with a fork and type at the same time after all....... 

They are known for being mean, very rarely see them thankfully. Same with my friend Felicity`s sister, the vegan...she holds onto money like glue. Yes, I`m not shy and neither are most of us when it comes down to telling her. Thank goodness we have no friends like that, well, they wouldn`t be friends for long. 

But, I agree, they should get their comeuppance......

She thinks I`m snarky.....lol....


----------



## Pumpkin1172

A monday morning stop in!

I blinked and it was Monday!   Funny how that happens.  I did stop in a read, and was hoping to post a little, but then I would get pulled to something that needed to be done.  It's funny how fast the weekend flies by but the week drags on.  

Our weekend in the city was good.  Dd is hopefully on the mend.  She does have a nasty secondary lung infection of some sort.  She has a dr appointment today.  I'm thinking bronchitis or something similar.  I cooked, cleaned, made a few freezer meals for the week(s) for them to use, and then took overy any night duties with Gd.  Gd slept all night both nights, so mom and dad could sleep in and just get some added rest.  Gd was alllll about her Poppa doing everything for her.  Grammie was chopped liver this weekend lol.  Such a little stinker   But we enjoyed our time with her, and will see her again as we are heading to Florida.  

We are still listening to a murder podcast (they are dragging it out as long as they can now) about a Georgia girl - Tara Grinstead.  I told dh, we need to find the last one and end it lol.  We are just waiting to hear now about how they sentence them and what they " theorize" happened.  I'm sure some of you from there know which case I'm talking about.  We have listened to I'm going to say 10 hrs of pod casts now on it.  It's time to wrap it up 

We woke up a cold and snowy temps again this morning.  As I was doing a sweep and scrape on the windows I was smiling thinking that in 18 days we will landing in Orlando.  That will get me through this next week of colder and snowy temps that are in our forecast.  



macraven said:


> Me Mac thought his middle name was chubby since he put on weight last two months
> We agreed to eat healthy foods for a specific time period in order to not be called chubbies


I like that!!!!!  It's all about moderation, right!  I don't think I will ever be a slim lady again.  I'm tall, and will be probably be some variety of " fluffy".  I'm already out of the plus size clothing, but definitely can't pull off some of the styling of the more slim women.  When you look at me you can tell I like my tacos and chips  And I'm alright with that!


Lynne G said:


> Ah, that storm is now long gone, but the cold has not. A most balmy 14 degrees, and a overcast sky. Those gray days of Winter, yep, that’s our last day of January. High temp is still below freezing. But as the week goes by, we will see low 40’s as the high, with rain predicted on Thursday. That should help remove most of the snow and ice hanging around in these below freezing days. And though our street is not very clear, the main roads are, so for most, it’s back to routinely hearing early traffic.


I hope your cold weather days a gone quickly!!!!  


Charade67 said:


> Quick good morning before I go to work. Today is not an easy day for me. January 31 is the day my father died. He’s been gone 20 years now.
> I’m hoping for a mostly quiet day at work. I keep having weird dreams about work. I think I am really ready for my vacation.


 Sending you many hugs. NO matter how long they are away from us, we will miss them. I hope that some of your sweet memories you have of him, will help you get through the days and any days in the coming future. We lost dh's mom almost 8 yrs ago, and I/We are still trying to wade through the waves of grief that come. I don't think it ever really ends. We just learn how to get through those waves easier.  


Realfoodfans said:


> I don’t understand American Football rules at all. On Saturday Em took J to an exchange store as he’d seen they had an NFL game for the X box. Well I’ve played it twice and been lucky to get 3 points each time. He thinks it’s hilarious of course and gains high scores!


I'm with you.  Canadian football is different from American.  I am NOT a sport person.  I will watch it in small increments, but that is about it.  Son-in-law loves the NFL and watches faithfully.  I am always happy to leave their place when it's football season.  I don't need to watch football 24-7 for 2 days straight.  


keishashadow said:


> we would be landing for an impromptu but, much needed mental break @ MCO about now. So sad, too darn bad, the mr’s employer changed the production schedule. Surprise, surprise, they didn’t blame it on covid lol


Ugh...that really does sucl.  I hope you were able to reschedule with a soonish time frame.  I hope your healing from your dental procedure is going well.  


schumigirl said:


> It was baltic here this morning and the winds were at almost 60mph, still at around 50mph this afternoon, but feel slightly as if they are easing. Fed up with gales now, especially as when the sun shines, it is deceiving looking out the window.


Yikes!!!  Cold windy days are gross.  They are just as bad as the frigid temp days.  I grew up in Saskatchewan which is notorious for wind.  Both in summer and winter.  I still to this day detest cold windy days.  I think it's childhood trauma of us being forced to go outside in the winter at school 

Well, I should probably get to shuffling some papers around.  There seems to be less today, must be because they were actually preparing for month end early last week! 

Have a great day everyone....stay safe!


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> can’t say I’ve ever seen anyone ride a Vespa in my neck of the woods.  Curious, as to what constitutes your riding gear.  The mr has a HD. Here, you ride long enough, you wear your leathers even in the heat of summer or suffer inevitable road rash.


My Vespa has a bigger engine, so it can go up to 85mph. It's sort of a small motorcycle. I have pants, jackets, and gloves that have padding/high density foam armor in the joints. I have a leather jacket and pants that I wear when it's colder. I would normally be wearing the pants now, but they are still a bit tight from xmas overindulgence. For summer, I have a mesh jacket and pants. The mesh is made of kevlar. They have saved me before, so I never get lazy and not wear them. I had a slow speed accident while turning a few years ago. It totaled the scooter, because it bounced on the front side and damaged the frame. My knee hit the pavement but was protected by the armor. I ended up with a really nasty bruise and some soft tissue damage. I could have easily broken something otherwise. I could see on my pants and gloves where they scraped on the pavement. My knee and knuckles were thankful.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> A monday morning stop in!
> 
> I blinked and it was Monday!   Funny how that happens.  I did stop in a read, and was hoping to post a little, but then I would get pulled to something that needed to be done.  It's funny how fast the weekend flies by but the week drags on.
> 
> Our weekend in the city was good.  Dd is hopefully on the mend.  She does have a nasty secondary lung infection of some sort.  She has a dr appointment today.  I'm thinking bronchitis or something similar.  I cooked, cleaned, made a few freezer meals for the week(s) for them to use, and then took overy any night duties with Gd.  Gd slept all night both nights, so mom and dad could sleep in and just get some added rest.  Gd was alllll about her Poppa doing everything for her.  Grammie was chopped liver this weekend lol.  Such a little stinker   But we enjoyed our time with her, and will see her again as we are heading to Florida.
> 
> We are still listening to a murder podcast (they are dragging it out as long as they can now) about a Georgia girl - Tara Grinstead.  I told dh, we need to find the last one and end it lol.  We are just waiting to hear now about how they sentence them and what they " theorize" happened.  I'm sure some of you from there know which case I'm talking about.  We have listened to I'm going to say 10 hrs of pod casts now on it.  It's time to wrap it up
> 
> We woke up a cold and snowy temps again this morning.  As I was doing a sweep and scrape on the windows I was smiling thinking that in 18 days we will landing in Orlando.  That will get me through this next week of colder and snowy temps that are in our forecast.
> 
> 
> I like that!!!!!  It's all about moderation, right!  I don't think I will ever be a slim lady again.  I'm tall, and will be probably be some variety of " fluffy".  I'm already out of the plus size clothing, but definitely can't pull off some of the styling of the more slim women.  When you look at me you can tell I like my tacos and chips  And I'm alright with that!
> 
> I hope your cold weather days a gone quickly!!!!
> 
> Sending you many hugs. NO matter how long they are away from us, we will miss them. I hope that some of your sweet memories you have of him, will help you get through the days and any days in the coming future. We lost dh's mom almost 8 yrs ago, and I/We are still trying to wade through the waves of grief that come. I don't think it ever really ends. We just learn how to get through those waves easier.
> 
> I'm with you.  Canadian football is different from American.  I am NOT a sport person.  I will watch it in small increments, but that is about it.  Son-in-law loves the NFL and watches faithfully.  I am always happy to leave their place when it's football season.  I don't need to watch football 24-7 for 2 days straight.
> 
> Ugh...that really does sucl.  I hope you were able to reschedule with a soonish time frame.  I hope your healing from your dental procedure is going well.
> 
> Yikes!!!  Cold windy days are gross.  They are just as bad as the frigid temp days.  I grew up in Saskatchewan which is notorious for wind.  Both in summer and winter.  I still to this day detest cold windy days.  I think it's childhood trauma of us being forced to go outside in the winter at school
> 
> Well, I should probably get to shuffling some papers around.  There seems to be less today, must be because they were actually preparing for month end early last week!
> 
> Have a great day everyone....stay safe!



Nothing wrong with fluffy!!!! I`m a big advocate of fluffy lol......

Glad your daughter is better, might take her some time to get back to normal, bet she was glad to see you though. 

Yes, memories of walking to school in 2 feet of snow when you`re 5 stays with you.....I detest cold, or being out in it. 




Had our sandwich, ended up making it grilled with turkey, brie and cranberry......now having a pot of tea and the other cream cake.......good to get them out of the way and that`s my excuse and I`ll stick to it!!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Hehe, egg bombs! LoL. Interesting idea to put in fryer. Hopefully you poked a hole in each one.


Surprisingly no need. Shocked they came out perfect. The yolk were, for lack of a better term, fluffy 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Gd was alllll about her Poppa doing everything for her. Grammie was chopped liver this weekend lol. Such a little stinker  But we enjoyed our time with her, and will see her again as we are heading to Florida.
> 
> Poor girl, it will take time for ur Dd to regroup after her illness. My youngest still
> Has odd cough & seems to sleep a lot more still.  Middle DS, along hauler with lung damage is slowly still making progress


It does go in waves here too lol our pet term for it ‘the worm has turned’


soniam said:


> For summer, I have a mesh jacket and pants. The mesh is made of kevlar. They have saved me before,


That’s one, fast Vespa Oooh fancee stuff!  Nice to hear it worked for you


----------



## Realfoodfans

Keisha I bought an air fryer months ago…..still not used it!  Was hoping it would be good in the caravan so need to do some trials.

Charade hope you are ok.  At the time I lost my Mum and then Dad a friend was going through the same.  We actually started primary school together and went right through Grammar school too.  He messaged me to say it is two years today since he lost his dear Dad and he still gets the need to ring him every day. It is proof how loved they are that we remember so well and often.

I love my podcasts and radio plays.  Particularly fond of Agatha Christie ones read by David Suchet or Hugh Fraser.

Time to get the dishwasher on and things straight for morning. We have a busy couple of hours but then the time is our own after school drop off. Planning a drive over to one of our farm butchers. All my Christmas meat supplies are now emptied from the freezer so ready for a re-stock. Particularly like this one for their beef.

Enjoy your evenings.


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> Shoot…
> I missed buckeev
> 
> Have had a busy day and now the kitchen is calling me to prep the food for dinner


Aim higher!


----------



## macraven

Missed him again….


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, another Buckeev post.  Hope all still good out your way.  

Mom, two bags of noodles to make mac and cheese. Okay then. Have to say was very tasty. Just enough sharp cheese, to have a nice bite to it. Creamy. Used those curly noodles, and most of the cheese pieces and shredded cheese bags I had. Then grilled up the last two steaks. Ah, not filets, but they were almost, as very tasty and tender. Then cut up the last yellow pepper, as sweet tasting. For dessert. Well, kids had gone to this bakery, that little one’s boyfriend needed her to get a cake for his mom from, as he was tied up working until later in the night. And so, dessert for me was these coconut cookies they got for me. Think thin, like the thin ice cream sugar cones you see. But had a nice coconut flavor, and crunchy. Older one had these green tea roll pieces, that he said was so light and delicious. Little one got something, not sure, think a chocolate cookie or something like that. Then there’s a pastry with looks like almonds on it. If not eaten, would go good with my tea tomorrow. And some round thing, that I assume has red bean paste inside. Happy face made on the wrapper, as was cute. Will leave that sweet for DH or older one, as I won’t eat it nor little one, I bet.

Now, as was in the mood, after all that rich food, is to have some hot chocolate. Just waiting until it cools just a little more. 

Hope all have a good night’s sleep.  Dreaming of tacos, as tacos could be on the menu tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

Hey you can’t do tacos tomorrow….. it’s your anniversary on Tuesday and you and your better half need to go out and celebrate!

No kitchen cooking for you on Feb 1


----------



## soniam

It was raining, so we baked/roasted the chicken in the oven instead of grilling. I tried something different. I mixed a sauce of mayo (not miracle whip), smoked Spanish paprika (sweet, not spicy), salt, pepper, garlic powder (need to use it up), and parmesan. Slathered the chicken breasts with it. It was really easy and really good. The chicken stayed very moist. Had it with roasted cauliflower.

I have been filling out more forms and uploading docs to be a sub. I have to get fingerprinted too. I hope they get enough qualified ones that I am not really needed. I figure they will still have a larger need this semester and the beginning of next school year. They were already a bit low before the pandemic, and that has exacerbated the issue.

Got my airpods replaced today. Recently, the left one has started rattling when I am chewing or moving in noise canceling mode. I googled it and found that it's a known issue since October 2020. Mine were bought before that and were still eligible for a replacement. I took it to the Apple store, and they ran a diagnostic. They had the issue, so they gave me new airpods. The charging case is still my original one. So, that's nice to have new ones. I was worried I was going to have to live it with, since they are out of warranty, and I am not willing to buy new ones.


----------



## macraven

That is a sweet deal they gave you new AirPods!
Apple is decent with free replacements.

i have about 3 sets of air pods I have not used yet

You might enjoy doing the subbing job and get some long term assignments.
When I worked in the schools, I preferred high school level more than lower grade levels.

Are you more interested in working in a specific grade level?
Hope you enjoy teaching !


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick evening stop in.  

Busy day with this and that.  Dh and I did a little bit of quick grocery shopping.  I was totally out of veggies or salads.  It was a much needed trip.  I have enough now, until I can do a big shop this weekend.  Not sure what other meals we will have this week, as I usually do some meal planning.  It will be winging it week 

No gym/walking tonight since we didn't get back from the grocery store until late, then to whip up some supper.  Not sure I will be heading out tomorrow night either, as we are heading to the deep freeze again tomorrow for a day.  I can tell the weather is in for big swings again with my head.  It is quite funny, that I don't even need to check the forecast to know what is going to happen. 

I am currently indulging in watching "Sister Wives".  I haven't watched in a couple of years...but I physically want to punch my tv.   And that is not like me. He is a complete   Does anyone else watch that one lol?  Or am I the only sucker for TLC shows lol.  

Leaving a light on, for anyone who can't seem to count sheep or our early risers across the pond.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Oops...forgot my quotes!



soniam said:


> My Vespa has a bigger engine, so it can go up to 85mph. It's sort of a small motorcycle. I have pants, jackets, and gloves that have padding/high density foam armor in the joints. I have a leather jacket and pants that I wear when it's colder. I would normally be wearing the pants now, but they are still a bit tight from xmas overindulgence. For summer, I have a mesh jacket and pants. The mesh is made of kevlar.


I would love to have one of those.  I have seen one or two around here.  Our area is NOT a safe area to ride one of those.  We have far too many big lifted heavy trucks  or semi trucks moving oversize equipment.  I would totally ride one around our city.  It's the perfect size to be able to take it everywhere, but the size and number of trucks here, make it too unsafe.  You are very lucky to get to ride one!  


keishashadow said:


> Surprisingly no need. Shocked they came out perfect. The yolk were, for lack of a better term, fluff


I have never used my airfryer to make them.  I do love how my instantpot makes them.  Sooo easy and they seem to peel super easy when I use it.  

Alright...it's time to head to bed.  Mornings come wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too fast.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Surprisingly no need. Shocked they came out perfect. The yolk were, for lack of a better term, fluffy
> View attachment 643364
> 
> It does go in waves here too lol our pet term for it ‘the worm has turned’
> 
> That’s one, fast Vespa Oooh fancee stuff!  Nice to hear it worked for you



Those are some hard boiled eggs for sure!




macraven said:


> Missed him again….



Yes, me too......miss him every time........




soniam said:


> It was raining, so we baked/roasted the chicken in the oven instead of grilling. I tried something different. I mixed a sauce of mayo (not miracle whip), smoked Spanish paprika (sweet, not spicy), salt, pepper, garlic powder (need to use it up), and parmesan. Slathered the chicken breasts with it. It was really easy and really good. The chicken stayed very moist. Had it with roasted cauliflower.
> 
> I have been filling out more forms and uploading docs to be a sub. I have to get fingerprinted too. I hope they get enough qualified ones that I am not really needed. I figure they will still have a larger need this semester and the beginning of next school year. They were already a bit low before the pandemic, and that has exacerbated the issue.
> 
> Got my airpods replaced today. Recently, the left one has started rattling when I am chewing or moving in noise canceling mode. I googled it and found that it's a known issue since October 2020. Mine were bought before that and were still eligible for a replacement. I took it to the Apple store, and they ran a diagnostic. They had the issue, so they gave me new airpods. The charging case is still my original one. So, that's nice to have new ones. I was worried I was going to have to live it with, since they are out of warranty, and I am not willing to buy new ones.



Good luck with the forms, hope you find something you want to do. here when we fill our the forms for police checks to work in schools, no fingerprints or anything like that. I think they should as really they rely on honesty on filling in the forms. When I first worked in my son`s school, they forgot to do mine and I worked there for two years before someone realised......I know I`m honest and decent, but someone who wasn`t could have slipped through the net.

Nice on the airpods......I`ve never had a pair of those.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick evening stop in.
> 
> Busy day with this and that.  Dh and I did a little bit of quick grocery shopping.  I was totally out of veggies or salads.  It was a much needed trip.  I have enough now, until I can do a big shop this weekend.  Not sure what other meals we will have this week, as I usually do some meal planning.  It will be winging it week
> 
> No gym/walking tonight since we didn't get back from the grocery store until late, then to whip up some supper.  Not sure I will be heading out tomorrow night either, as we are heading to the deep freeze again tomorrow for a day.  I can tell the weather is in for big swings again with my head.  It is quite funny, that I don't even need to check the forecast to know what is going to happen.
> 
> I am currently indulging in watching "Sister Wives".  I haven't watched in a couple of years...but I physically want to punch my tv.   And that is not like me. He is a complete   Does anyone else watch that one lol?  Or am I the only sucker for TLC shows lol.
> 
> Leaving a light on, for anyone who can't seem to count sheep or our early risers across the pond.



Not a fan of those type of shows in general, but seen several watch that one. Sounds like something that would make you want to kick your tv. I watched something a couple of years ago about some religious group who the wives were totally subservient to their husbands....the women wouldn`t vote as that was the husbands job and they had some very nasty beliefs despite claiming to be a religion.......cannot remember the name of the religion or where it was, but my goodness in this day and age to hear someone live like that was ludicrous. We had to switch that one off for the sake of the tv.....lol.......

We`re still loving the Big Bang Theory right now.....up to season 8 and it still has us howling with laughter!




Happy Anniversary to Lynne. Hope you go somewhere nice for a special dinner.





It`s still blowing a hoolie out there today, not going to change much this week ahead either, so I doubt we`ll walk at all. 47-50mph most of the day till tonight so only popping over to see my friend as it`s her special 50th today, she is being taken out to lunch by her mum and sister as her husband is away working, so will catch her early. Then plan to stay in.

Decided to make a lasagne for tonight. Our lasagne is slightly different to American style ones......no ricotta for example which is not for me at all. We do set layers of lasagne sheets, meat sauce with ground beef which I cook down with the usual garlic and other seasonings. I make mine slightly spicy and a little sweeter than most folks, to the horror of the Italian relatives.....sshhh....... then layer it between the pasta sheets and then make up a cheese sauce using a white sauce of flour, butter milk as a base then add shredded cheese varieties and it`s a lovely thick topping then bake for 30 - 40 minutes or so till it`s bubbling hot.

Not my picture, but this is close enough to what it looks like......one of the few times I have cheese unless it`s in a charcuterie board or just have some Brie. 

It is gorgeous.










But, tea first......and having some good old toast, butter and preserves for breakfast later. We have a choice of farm made lemon curd which I love and Tom hates, marmalade, ginger preserve (again for me) and several jam options for Tom. We like a choice. 

And a happy first day of February! 





























Happy Tuesday 



​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, not only a Taco Tuesday, but that start of the month of February, short as it is. 

Today, already starting with that balmy 16 degrees out and clear skies.  But the clouds are to arrive not much after sunrise, and give us a mostly cloudy day with the high a few degrees above freezing. With that teen degree out, anything that melted from that mostly sunny day we had yesterday, is certainly frozen.  But the sun, even though was below freezing yesterday,  did a good job of clearing cars completely, and seeing more of the blacktops and sidewalks.

So, it’s the day Mac may also not cooking dinner tonight, and do a Taco Bell run. For us, not sure. My DH is usual game for most places. The one Chinese place that we like to dine at, may be the choice. They have a different taste than the takeout place we always order from, but we like both. And I’m sure it should not be busy on a Tuesday night. Though I think DH has to teach tonight, so our anniversary meal may be another day. And that’s okay.

Yum, like seeing food pictures. Hope your tea was warm this morning Schumi.

And so, that most terrific Taco Tuesday homies.

Oooh, why am I so thirsty this morning?  Wishing it wax Thursday?  Maybe.  But I should get a larger mug for my tea.  Just saying.


----------



## macraven

Have a happy anniversary Lynne and celebrate it any day this week with a nice dinner

forgot your Mr teaches on Tuesday

No excitement here today for us except today our yard man does the lawn application for spraying for weed control

Hope the homies all are doing fine !


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Have a happy anniversary Lynne and celebrate it any day this week with a nice dinner
> 
> forgot your Mr teaches on Tuesday
> 
> No excitement here today for us except today our yard man does the lawn application for spraying for weed control
> 
> Hope the homies all are doing fine !



lol.....that is exciting!!! Our gardener is due in another couple of weeks after not being here for a while, he`ll have plenty to catch up on....with the high winds he has a lot to do! Apart from the evergreens which thankfully look good all year, the other trees and bushes just look completely dead and horrible.....I yearn for a green and lush garden again.

And you`re warming up nicely over in GA......I believe........only glanced at the temps briefly for over there......





Not quite sure where the day has gone today. 

Went to visit friend for her birthday, she did well!!!  Then came home and had lunch and now it`s 3pm and all I think I`ve done is make the cheese sauce for the lasagne tonight! Well, I did chat on the phone for a while. 

DH is making a pot of tea right now for us.......listening to 80`s classics, or not so classic depending on your taste and glad to be in out of that howling wind. The sea looks vicious right now and grey although the sun is shining. 

Now to resist the cherry cake I know is lurking in one of the cake tins!


----------



## Charade67

Slow day at work today.  I need a quiet day though.
I finally got through to my mom yesterday. She took the pill camera on Sunday. Now we just wait for results.

Dh wants to invite friends over for dinner this week. Of course this means I have to cook. One of our friends has been in the Keto plan. I am trying to come up with a simple main dish that is Keto friendly. I am not much of a cook, so the easier the better. I’m going to do a couple of different veggies as sides and I found a Keto friendly dessert to serve.




Realfoodfans said:


> I don’t understand American Football rules at all.


 I’ve watched it almost all my life and still don’t understand a lot of it.



keishashadow said:


> we would be landing for an impromptu but, much needed mental break @ MCO about now. So sad, too darn bad, the mr’s employer changed the production schedule. Surprise, surprise, they didn’t blame it on covid lol


 Sorry you are missing a trip. Do you have another one on the schedule soon?



schumigirl said:


> I dreamt last night we were back in the Cotswolds in one of our favourite restaurants, but had been invited to eat in another, so we skipped out a back window, explained to a police officer we had paid and turned the corner to find we were on the Island we love opposite my mum during a storm!!! Big mix of conversations there.......lol.....


 I appreciate someone who has dreams as weird as mine. I have been dreaming a lot about work lately. I really think I need a vacation. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Our weekend in the city was good. Dd is hopefully on the mend. She does have a nasty secondary lung infection of some sort. She has a dr appointment today. I'm thinking bronchitis or something similar.


 Prayers for quick healing for her. 



keishashadow said:


> Surprisingly no need. Shocked they came out perfect.


They look great. I have never been able to make a good hard boiled egg. 



soniam said:


> Got my airpods replaced today. Recently, the left one has started rattling when I am chewing or moving in noise canceling mode. I googled it and found that it's a known issue since October 2020. Mine were bought before that and were still eligible for a replacement.


 Nice to know that Apple stand behind their products. I have never used air pods. Just cheap earbuds.

I am pretty sure I am missing some quotes, but don’t have time to go back and check. I have a new billing issue to deal with Yay.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne, don’t forget to plant a big, wet one on the mr today 



Realfoodfans said:


> Keisha I bought an air fryer months ago…..still not used it! Was hoping it would be good in the caravan so need to do some trials.


i’m such a convert, having a ball over a year later playing with mine.  Do think baked potatoes are better in it than oven.  I use a method where wrapped in tin foil.


Lynne G said:


> little one’s boyfriend


Pandemic has made social interaction rather tough for the 20’s somethings.  are they serious?


soniam said:


> took it to the Apple store, and they ran a diagnostic. They had the issue, so they gave me new airpods.


nice!  They did replace a phone out of warranty for me re that known battery issue a few years ago.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> He is a complete  Does anyone else watch that one lol?


i tried once after friends waxed poetic about the show.  Not sure if I detested him more or the wives for letting him treat them so badly. 


schumigirl said:


> Nice on the airpods......I`ve never had a pair of those.


the ones I tried are too big for my small ear canals.  I’m told the newest version has different sizing options.  when I rarely do use the ear buds, snitch a $20 pair I got for the mr as stocking stuffer last year that seem to work well enough for my purposes.


schumigirl said:


> It is gorgeous.


indeed, now I’m craving Italian anything food for dinner.  Heading out as it’s going to hit 40 degrees, heat wave!!!  may just grab something along that line to whip up.


Lynne G said:


> The one Chinese place that we like to dine at, may be the choice.


well, since it’s the Lunar New Year, that would be apropos indeed.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> Sorry you are missing a trip. Do you have another one on the schedule soon?


early April, if not sooner lol. Believe ADR day is Thursday.  


Charade67 said:


> One of our friends has been in the Keto plan.


Oh my, good luck there


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Slow day at work today.  I need a quiet day though.
> I finally got through to my mom yesterday. She took the pill camera on Sunday. Now we just wait for results.
> 
> Dh wants to invite friends over for dinner this week. Of course this means I have to cook. One of our friends has been in the Keto plan. I am trying to come up with a simple main dish that is Keto friendly. I am not much of a cook, so the easier the better. I’m going to do a couple of different veggies as sides and I found a Keto friendly dessert to serve.
> 
> 
> I’ve watched it almost all my life and still don’t understand a lot of it.
> 
> Sorry you are missing a trip. Do you have another one on the schedule soon?
> 
> I appreciate someone who has dreams as weird as mine. I have been dreaming a lot about work lately. I really think I need a vacation.
> 
> Prayers for quick healing for her.
> 
> They look great. I have never been able to make a good hard boiled egg.
> 
> Nice to know that Apple stand behind their products. I have never used air pods. Just cheap earbuds.
> 
> I am pretty sure I am missing some quotes, but don’t have time to go back and check. I have a new billing issue to deal with Yay.



lol....Tom says I could write a book with the weird dreams I have....and I love to regale him with them every morning......it`s about the only time I see him do an eye roll at me! 

Glad your mum has had the pill.....and hope you get the results soon. 





keishashadow said:


> the ones I tried are too big for my small ear canals.  I’m told the newest version has different sizing options.  when I rarely do use the ear buds, snitch a $20 pair I got for the mr as stocking stuffer last year that seem to work well enough for my purposes.
> 
> indeed, now I’m craving Italian anything food for dinner.  Heading out as it’s going to hit 40 degrees, heat wave!!!  may just grab something along that line to whip up.
> 
> well, since it’s the Lunar New Year, that would be apropos indeed.
> 
> View attachment 643644



It`s funny I`m not really an Italian food fan at all, don`t really like pasta nor tomato sauces, but lasagne, well, a good home made one, made well is real comfort food. 

Oh you are having a heat wave lol.....it`s the wind here we`re so sick of! 

Those might be an idea to get Tom for a birthday present....yes, I`m thinking ahead here......lol....although he did tell me last night he`d like a new letter opener for his birthday???? Guess he`s thinking ahead too.




Going through some old CD`s of trip pictures from yesteryear, found some I hadn`t put on smugmug I had been looking for. I knew there were some missing from September 2007/08 including some from Splash Mountain with no one else in the line except us......we went round about 6 times that day without getting off....the place was deserted. Heck yes, I miss those days sometimes! 

One I had forgotten about with Kyle and I in Universal Studios with Dracula, the Werewolf, Frankensteins monster and Bride together.......will post it sometime......

But, glad I found them and so many others I knew were missing.


----------



## Charade67

I just remembered what I forgot to post.

Happy anniversary Lynne.


----------



## schumigirl

Beached whale time......

I made far too large a portion each for us......but we all had empty plates, so it went down well........I left some of the lasagne sheets as it was just too much, but enjoyed it. 

Settling down with a pot of tea now.......no cakes!


----------



## macraven

Lasagna is always a good meal to have 

wait a few hours and your dessert might be more tempting


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Lasagna is always a good meal to have
> 
> wait a few hours and your dessert might be more tempting



lol....Tom said that earlier......I made home made bounty bars as I had condensed milk I wanted to use......so sweet, so delicious and so unhealthy!!! 

What`s on your dinner plans tonight mac??


----------



## macraven

I haven’t a clue of what to do for dinner
Neither of us has a taste for anything today 

Need to go to Publix and pick something up to make for dinner as not much in the fridge but Pepsi and beer


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally getting a chance to post a taco Tuesday post! 

Not too much to report here.  It's currently -32F again   That first breath when you go outside burns the lungs today   No wonder I hate winter.  I seen by where my parents live, they had a horrible blizzard yesterday and almost all highways/roads were closed in the whole province.  It seems they are getting blasted with even colder temps and high winds than we are.  It makes me grateful that we don't live near there anymore.

I am like our @macraven  and I am unsure what we are having for dinner tonight.  This cold weather just makes we want to eat nothing but junk and unhealthy meals - as I'm clearing off my McDick's fries ( I added a grilled chicken wrap to make it a little healthier )  Guess it's time to go take a look at some of my pintrest boards for a meal idea. 

@Charade 67  I hope you get some answers and that you don't have to wait too long.  

@Lynne G  Happy Anniversary!!!

Well, I should get some shredding done.  It seems to have gotten pushed off, and have a little bit of an accumulation again.  Good thing I can watch some YouTube while I shred.  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you like those hoagies at Publix, Mac.  We like getting them while I’m FLA. At least you won’t go thirsty. 

Ended up with what was in the refrigerator.  Mashed taters, green beans, and heated all, but a serving for older one, who does not like his turkey from the deli hot.  Bought it the other day, and since no one was eating it, both little one and I had our mini shepherd’s pie.  But no gravy, and taters with beans and turkey chopped up on top.  All mixed together.  I am lucky, my kids have no issue with food touching other food.

And so, a quiet night.  But yes, Happy Year of the tiger.  

Oh and Keisha, don’t think too serious.  He’s a nice guy though. I can see them just being friends at some point. But good for her, as last guy was so mean to her after she broke up with him, and they were only going out for a couple of months.


----------



## soniam

macraven said:


> You might enjoy doing the subbing job and get some long term assignments.
> When I worked in the schools, I preferred high school level more than lower grade levels.
> 
> Are you more interested in working in a specific grade level?
> Hope you enjoy teaching !


I really only applied because they are in a drastic shortage due to covid. I probably won't do it after the shortage is over. I would actually prefer to do short term/single days. I think that requires less teaching. I am probably not a very good teacher, not very patient. Upper level would definitely be better for me, especially since I have taken advanced science and math for my engineering degree. We will see what assignments they offer me though.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I would love to have one of those.  I have seen one or two around here.  Our area is NOT a safe area to ride one of those.  We have far too many big lifted heavy trucks  or semi trucks moving oversize equipment.  I would totally ride one around our city.  It's the perfect size to be able to take it everywhere, but the size and number of trucks here, make it too unsafe.  You are very lucky to get to ride one!


It's not really that safe to ride around where I live either, but not too many heavy trucks/semis where I ride. My neighborhood is off a county road with high speed limits. We are surrounded by highways, so I end up having to take them. It's actually safer than some of the roads in town with lots of cars, businesses, and driveways where people are constantly braking and coming and going out of driveways. People are little more predictable on the highway, but the speeds are higher. I do love riding but not much this time of year. I get cold easily.

Stay warm. I don't see how you can live with it so cold. I just don't do well in the cold. Never really have.



schumigirl said:


> Decided to make a lasagne for tonight. Our lasagne is slightly different to American style ones......no ricotta for example which is not for me at all. We do set layers of lasagne sheets, meat sauce with ground beef which I cook down with the usual garlic and other seasonings. I make mine slightly spicy and a little sweeter than most folks, to the horror of the Italian relatives.....sshhh....... then layer it between the pasta sheets and then make up a cheese sauce using a white sauce of flour, butter milk as a base then add shredded cheese varieties and it`s a lovely thick topping then bake for 30 - 40 minutes or so till it`s bubbling hot.
> 
> Not my picture, but this is close enough to what it looks like......one of the few times I have cheese unless it`s in a charcuterie board or just have some Brie.
> 
> It is gorgeous.


I have had a Greek dish similar to this that used a bechamel sauce instead of ricotta. It was good. I rarely eat lasagna, but it is tasty.



Charade67 said:


> Dh wants to invite friends over for dinner this week. Of course this means I have to cook. One of our friends has been in the Keto plan. I am trying to come up with a simple main dish that is Keto friendly. I am not much of a cook, so the easier the better. I’m going to do a couple of different veggies as sides and I found a Keto friendly dessert to serve.


I eat keto most of the time. You can basically serve any meat, poultry, or fish/seafood. The issue is the sauce or any rubs. They can't have much sugar, carbs, or flour, so BBQ sauce, honey mustard, and wine/beer based stuff are right out. A lot of Asian sauces are pretty sweet. Butter is always fine. Grilled or roasted proteins work great.



keishashadow said:


> the ones I tried are too big for my small ear canals.  I’m told the newest version has different sizing options.  when I rarely do use the ear buds, snitch a $20 pair I got for the mr as stocking stuffer last year that seem to work well enough for my purposes.


I bought my airpods pro in January 2020. right before covid. It was great timing, because I was on calls working from home a lot. Having them was so easy. Mine came with 3 sizes of earbud rubber tips. I think I have small ear canals. At least I usually have to work to get earplugs into my ear canals correctly. I use the medium tips.

@Lynne G Happy Anniversary!


----------



## macraven

Sonia, you might enjoy subbing
I preferred that better than full time teaching.
You work when you want to

When you sub, all lessons plans are set up by the teacher and instructions will be left for whoever has the class that day.

The first few weeks of taking over the class room can be enjoyable or a headache
Teens like to challenge subs the first few days 

I hope your experience the first few days you are in charge of the classes go smooth

I’m similar to you as I don’t handle that cold weather very well
With you living in a warmer climate, it’s a lot better year round for you
It’s all sunshine and lollipops for you!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I haven’t a clue of what to do for dinner
> Neither of us has a taste for anything today
> 
> Need to go to Publix and pick something up to make for dinner as not much in the fridge but Pepsi and beer



I like pepsi......well, Diet Pepsi......but I hate diet coke and like real coke on the rare occasion I`d choose to have a coke style product. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally getting a chance to post a taco Tuesday post!
> 
> Not too much to report here.  It's currently -32F again   That first breath when you go outside burns the lungs today   No wonder I hate winter.  I seen by where my parents live, they had a horrible blizzard yesterday and almost all highways/roads were closed in the whole province.  It seems they are getting blasted with even colder temps and high winds than we are.  It makes me grateful that we don't live near there anymore.
> 
> I am like our @macraven  and I am unsure what we are having for dinner tonight.  This cold weather just makes we want to eat nothing but junk and unhealthy meals - as I'm clearing off my McDick's fries ( I added a grilled chicken wrap to make it a little healthier )  Guess it's time to go take a look at some of my pintrest boards for a meal idea.
> 
> @Charade 67  I hope you get some answers and that you don't have to wait too long.
> 
> @Lynne G  Happy Anniversary!!!
> 
> Well, I should get some shredding done.  It seems to have gotten pushed off, and have a little bit of an accumulation again.  Good thing I can watch some YouTube while I shred.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!




That is so cold! 




soniam said:


> I really only applied because they are in a drastic shortage due to covid. I probably won't do it after the shortage is over. I would actually prefer to do short term/single days. I think that requires less teaching. I am probably not a very good teacher, not very patient. Upper level would definitely be better for me, especially since I have taken advanced science and math for my engineering degree. We will see what assignments they offer me though.
> 
> 
> It's not really that safe to ride around where I live either, but not too many heavy trucks/semis where I ride. My neighborhood is off a county road with high speed limits. We are surrounded by highways, so I end up having to take them. It's actually safer than some of the roads in town with lots of cars, businesses, and driveways where people are constantly braking and coming and going out of driveways. People are little more predictable on the highway, but the speeds are higher. I do love riding but not much this time of year. I get cold easily.
> 
> Stay warm. I don't see how you can live with it so cold. I just don't do well in the cold. Never really have.
> 
> 
> I have had a Greek dish similar to this that used a bechamel sauce instead of ricotta. It was good. I rarely eat lasagna, but it is tasty.
> 
> 
> I eat keto most of the time. You can basically serve any meat, poultry, or fish/seafood. The issue is the sauce or any rubs. They can't have much sugar, carbs, or flour, so BBQ sauce, honey mustard, and wine/beer based stuff are right out. A lot of Asian sauces are pretty sweet. Butter is always fine. Grilled or roasted proteins work great.
> 
> 
> I bought my airpods pro in January 2020. right before covid. It was great timing, because I was on calls working from home a lot. Having them was so easy. Mine came with 3 sizes of earbud rubber tips. I think I have small ear canals. At least I usually have to work to get earplugs into my ear canals correctly. I use the medium tips.
> 
> @Lynne G Happy Anniversary!



I think the only dish I make that is similar as in layers, is Moussaka, lovely Greek dish with lamb mince and aubergines (eggplant) the sauce on top sets more. Lasagne and moussaka are not dishes we have weekly as they`re both so calorie laden and with the lasagne, pasta is not something I eat a lot of anyway, but do make an exception with the lasagne sheets now and again. 





macraven said:


> Sonia, you might enjoy subbing
> I preferred that better than full time teaching.
> You work when you want to
> 
> When you sub, all lessons plans are set up by the teacher and instructions will be left for whoever has the class that day.
> 
> The first few weeks of taking over the class room can be enjoyable or a headache
> Teens like to challenge subs the first few days
> 
> I hope your experience the first few days you are in charge of the classes go smooth
> 
> I’m similar to you as I don’t handle that cold weather very well
> With you living in a warmer climate, it’s a lot better year round for you
> It’s all sunshine and lollipops for you!



Now I have the sunshine and lollipops song in my head and singing along........lol......






Groundhog Day Keisha........

Watched all the episodes of season 3 of After Life last night, the Ricky Gervais show.....oh my goodness, so emotional. I was never really a fan of his for the longest time, but eventually came to appreciate him. This show is a hard one to watch though at times, it`s funny at times, very funny, but so very emotional and the last episode is incredible. Worth watching as it`s very clever the way it mixes your emotions.

Winds have dropped to around 20 odd mph which is something. It quietened down a lot last night, but for some reason woke up a lot, so feel like something out of the Walking Dead this morning! 

I`m going to do reading time this morning with the kiddies, organiser sent me txt late last night asking if I could do today instead of Wednesday, no problems here, happy to do it. So, that`s this morning sorted as I`ll pop in and pick up some fresh items we need, not sure what we need, will look before I head out. 

Looks as if it`s been raining so will pop in a brolly just in case, we haven`t had too much rain over the last couple of months in general, think we need some rain. 

Spicy pulled pork for dinner tonight, made the BBQ sauce last night, not sure what we`ll have with it though........mini breakfast muffins for breakfast, will think about lunch later. 


























Happy Wednesday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Awww, camel is here. Certainly means, yep, Schumi, a Wednesday is here.

A reading morning sounds good, Schumi.

That still below freezing overnight, as 20 degrees out now. And oddly, overcast. But as may see some ice this morning, our high temp is much warmer. Double that current temp, and that’s our high temp. As such, that melting of snow will continue, and will soon be a slushy mess, as rain, and not going below the freezing mark tonight, will arrive Thursday. Hehe, even with all the snow we got, weather is predicted to still be thirsty for rain this Thursday. I’ll take that rain, as even though will make ya feel a bit cool, with it being in the low 40’s. Any day in February that is not that cold, is a happy one.

And so, a most wonderful Wednesday homies.

Hope Charade’s mom gets results soon, and hope easy way to correct the bleeding they are seeing. Very good thoughts to her.

Pumpkin, you are much cooler in temps. At least you can get good coffee where you live.

Tea for me this early morning of routine.  And time for more tea.  Hope all are doing well this hump of a day.  As a big yay is coming soon enough.  Little yay, for now, as Friday is two night’s away.


----------



## Lynne G

Ugh, with overcast skies, 6 more weeks of Winter says our groundhog named Phil.


----------



## schumigirl

Sending all good wishes again to Robbie........ 



Enjoyed reading in the classroom again today. Ended up doing both nursery classes as the other lady let them down too. It was fun, always is though. I used to love when I worked in the school when Kyle was young.......I worked there and volunteered as a parent helper in his and other classes on days I wasn`t in. Always enjoyed it.  

Still a bit cold here, but winds have died down, hope they stay as low and we may get back out walking sooner rather than later. 

Spent some time on Facetime with my Goddaughter and her baby over near Manchester, Arabella was one last month but Clara and Hugo were away with her on vacation for the last 3 weeks of January so never got a chance to catch up. They got our presents and had just got round to opening everything yesterday......little cutie is just gorgeous and my goddaughter Clara is just loving being a mummy. 

Snack and cup of tea time as dinner is not for a couple of hours yet......still have some muffins, so may have one of them. Looking forward to pulled pork later......


----------



## Charade67

A other super slow day at work. I am doing busy work today. Annoying little things that aren’t high priority, but need to get done eventually.

Well, the verdict on my mom is - they can’t find anything wrong with her. Nothing is showing upon any tests to explain the bleeding. The bleeding has stopped, so they released her yesterday evening. I’m glad she is doing so much better, but I still worry that this could happen again.




schumigirl said:


> lol....Tom says I could write a book with the weird dreams I have....and I love to regale him with them every morning......it`s about the only time I see him do an eye roll at me!


 Dh is the same with me. I think he is a little jealous because he rarely remembers his dreams.  Last night I dreamed that I was just a few hours away from my flight to Disney and I hadn’t packed yet. I was trying on my shorts  before packing them and they were all too big. That’s highly unlikely to happen.



schumigirl said:


> Going through some old CD`s of trip pictures from yesteryear, found some I hadn`t put on smugmug I had been looking for. I knew there were some missing from September 2007/08 including some from Splash Mountain with no one else in the line except us......we went round about 6 times that day without getting off....the place was deserted. Heck yes, I miss those days sometimes!


 Wow, I would love to have a day like that. I remember my very first trip to WDW.  It was in 1989. My friends and I made dining reservations in EPCOT the day we arrived. Good luck doing that now.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Not too much to report here. It's currently -32F again


 I’m cold just reading that.



Lynne G said:


> Ugh, with overcast skies, 6 more weeks of Winter says our groundhog named Phil.


We are supposed to start warming up this week. Hopefully the warmer weather will stay.

I supposed I should get back to looking like I am working. Just a little more then an hour until lunch.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Hope you like those hoagies at Publix, Mac.  We



i had to Google hoagies
lol

They are called sub sandwiches at Publix in my town
No special order as pre made and in the refrigerator section
We tried them once at Publix
Our local Publix is small and nothing like the one in Orlando 
Could be that is why the subs are pre made in advance and wrapped for purchase 

They aren’t as good as Jersey Mike subs or Subway
They use fresh toppings and never get stale buns

charade , hope your mom does not have anymore flare ups
She will be happy to sleep in her own bed tonight


----------



## Charade67

I don’t know if they still do this, but Publix used to make made to order subs at the deli.  They were so good. I miss them and the Publix fried chicken.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's a chilly morning stop in   

Still stinking cold here today.  It is supposed to start warming up again late tomorrow and Thursday and be back to tolerable temps again by the weekend.  Heater is going full blast under my desk, and I will be having multiple hot beverages today.  Funny how when our temps first start trending down we are not used to it.  Now I'm a happy camper when it hit 0C or 32F   I still and never will get used to the cold -35sih temps...EVER!!!!!

Hitting Costco quick for another quick little shop.  It's close to work so it's easy to get to.  With the truck blockades, some things are starting to be in demand.  I am needing chicken as the boys over the weekend were raiding the freezer and cooking and used my couple of packages.  Crossing my fingers I can get some today...and a bag of potatoes.  I forgot to grab some on Monday night.  Ds who works at the grocery store says they are not receiving much for shipments.  Good thing I have a fairly stocked pantry and freezer of the basics.  

Laying low now for the coming days as our countdown is getting smaller.  There has been some covid at Dh's work, but in all honesty with the number of staff that they have (75+) staff they have not have any cases until now.  Go figure it would happen when Dh can't contract it before our trip .  So now he is requiring people who enter his office sanitize and mask up again lol.  I told dh that the minute he starts to feel sick to let me know, as I have a few rapid tests that I secured for while we are on our trip. and we will test him.  Crossing our fingers nothing happens in the next 14 days when we have to have our test to enter the US.  

@Charade67 I am glad the tests came back clear for your mom - but it is still unsettling that you didn't get any kind of diagnosis.  Hopefully it doesn't happen again.  She sounds like she a tough little cookie.  

@schumigirl  I remember volunteering for the kids's classes.  I did enjoy it as well.  I would also always volunteer to bake those specialty items for those theme days.  It's great you have the opportunity to volunteer to read to the kiddos now.  

@macraven  I love any sandwich type food!!!!!  

@Lynne G  I hope that slushie mess doesn't last long.  I detest that part of our freeze/thaw cycles that we have.  Everything gets soooo dirty no matter how hard you try.  

@soniam  It is great you are helping out - even if it is a temporary thing.  I am NOT a good numbers person.  Dh and the boys are great with numbers.  Dh being a master electrician needs to be good with numbers and formulas.  He was able to help the kids with their high school classes.  If you need things written, spell check, understanding what the written, I am your girl.

Well, I should shuffle some papers and fill out some needed spreadsheets.

Take care everyone...stay safe homies!!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Well, the mr put me on standby yesterday to book a trip on paper, to replace the one we cancelled this week.  Yes, I do walk on water  

Was in dental chair this am, bonding again pulled off the one molar that needs some sort of permanent fix now that crown has failed.  Glad it’s covered as still has root, have heard some horror stories about that sort of thing going horribly south.  Knock on wood I’m good till the other side of mouth heals up from last week’s surgery.  Will restrain myself & try to eat mostly semi soft food In the meantime.  

got the word at 1 PM today, his plant is idled next week.  Off we go into the wild, blue horizon on Sunday for 5 days at ASMu.     This may be the most last-minute trip I’ve planned. Mr needs to clear his head & nothing like a crowded park for romance re our anniversary

Today, was shocked to find an APH rate That wasn’t there yesterday.  Perhaps because of the cancellation period coming into play today? Helps to balance out the airfare.  Got dinged going down but, Had to laugh to pay more for a checked bag than the flight coming home.



schumigirl said:


> home made bounty bars


?
bounty is a dryer sheet here. 


macraven said:


> haven’t a clue of what to do for dinner
> Neither of us has a taste for anything today


carole had me jones’ing for lasagne yesterday.  Had ricotta, needed a bit more cheese, so i ran out.   needed for a ‘pepperoni pizza’ lasagne I had wanted to try

Came home & it turned out I didn’t have lasagne noodles stockpiled   Panic moment, It worked fine using that small sized penne just fine. 


Lynne G said:


> But good for her, as last guy was so mean to her after she broke up with him, and they were only going out for a couple of months.


nice to hear that.  Too many young girls seem to be such doormats these days.  Since when did that happen?


soniam said:


> bought my airpods pro in January 2020.


those sound perfect to me.  I must’ve been looking at a different type, didn’t have ear bud options


schumigirl said:


> I hate diet coke


rarely drink pop, only diet = Mt. Dew.   Although, my one son insisted i try this black can of Diet Coke.  Not too shabby but, would rather have brewed iced tea


schumigirl said:


> Groundhog Day Keisha........





Lynne G said:


> Ugh, with overcast skies, 6 more weeks of Winter says our groundhog named Phil.





Charade67 said:


> I’m glad she is doing so much better, but I still worry that this could happen again.


that strikes me as quite odd they have no reason for it.  I’m sure they’ll keep a good eye upon her.


macraven said:


> hoagies


yep, it’s hoagies here.   Never submarine sandwiches.  Sometimes you’ll hear ”heros” from the old(Er) folks


Pumpkin1172 said:


> With the truck blockades


huH?  Blockades?  Are their pirates involved, arrrrgh.


----------



## soniam

@keishashadow Short notice trip! How exciting!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

keishashadow said:


> huH? Blockades? Are their pirates involved, arrrrgh.


Bahahaha  That made me laugh out loud at my desk lol.  Pirates might be easier at this point This made me giggle just a little too much.  

Many truckers from across Canada ( and even truckers from the US) have created a convoy to head to Ottawa (and not work) over a mandate that all truckers need to be fully vaccinated.  It's a protest.  And our fearless leader has (conveniently   ) contracted covid and is in isolation.  Truckers are blocking land boarders too to stop the flow of good and services.  I don't want to say anymore for fear of being banned.  You can probably google to find out more information.  Just.... sigh.  We want to move forward.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  It’s on!  Enjoy that last minute anniversary trip Keisha.  Hope mouth feels  better soon.  Ugh, dentist visits not fun at all. Hehe, grew up with hoagies, and with or without steak sandwiches. That and soft pretzels from the guy at the street corner, near the bridge, as we stopped for him, on our car trip to the shore when I was a kid. 

Yeah, with a 2 o’clock lunch, not sure when dinner will be or what all are in the mood for.  Pasta probably.


----------



## macraven

Keisha ….so next week at this time you will be in the land of sunshine!
You and Dave can start your tanning early this year

Hope the trip will be relaxing for both of you and you return refreshed


----------



## macraven

It’s not midnight yet and finally have time for a quick drive by here.

Tomorrow will be a warm day in low 60’s but it has one draw back
Solid rain all day and evening.

Day after will be wet also.
Will need to hit the grocery store early- very early morning for groceries and hope I can beat the coming storms.

If I don’t, it’s bbq take out for dinner
We can certainly live with that ..

Porch light is now on, drop in when you have time tonight!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> A other super slow day at work. I am doing busy work today. Annoying little things that aren’t high priority, but need to get done eventually.
> 
> Well, the verdict on my mom is - they can’t find anything wrong with her. Nothing is showing upon any tests to explain the bleeding. The bleeding has stopped, so they released her yesterday evening. I’m glad she is doing so much better, but I still worry that this could happen again.
> 
> 
> Dh is the same with me. I think he is a little jealous because he rarely remembers his dreams.  Last night I dreamed that I was just a few hours away from my flight to Disney and I hadn’t packed yet. I was trying on my shorts  before packing them and they were all too big. That’s highly unlikely to happen.
> 
> Wow, I would love to have a day like that. I remember my very first trip to WDW.  It was in 1989. My friends and I made dining reservations in EPCOT the day we arrived. Good luck doing that now.
> 
> I’m cold just reading that.
> 
> 
> We are supposed to start warming up this week. Hopefully the warmer weather will stay.
> 
> I supposed I should get back to looking like I am working. Just a little more then an hour until lunch.



That is a worry for you that they don`t know the reason Charade, of course you`re going to worry it`ll happen again. At least if they knew why they could do something......sorry it wasn`t the conclusive answer you were all looking for.

Will post those pictures soon of empty Splash Mountain line  





macraven said:


> i had to Google hoagies
> lol
> 
> They are called sub sandwiches at Publix in my town
> No special order as pre made and in the refrigerator section
> We tried them once at Publix
> Our local Publix is small and nothing like the one in Orlando
> Could be that is why the subs are pre made in advance and wrapped for purchase
> 
> They aren’t as good as Jersey Mike subs or Subway
> They use fresh toppings and never get stale buns
> 
> charade , hope your mom does not have anymore flare ups
> She will be happy to sleep in her own bed tonight




We tried them from Publix a few years ago, and yes, you`re right, In Orlando they were freshly made and are lovely......we really enjoyed them.

Subway in the UK are ok, but we very rarely eat them, haven`t tried them in the US, we do like Firehouse Sub, there`s one in the Mall at Millenium.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's a chilly morning stop in
> 
> Still stinking cold here today.  It is supposed to start warming up again late tomorrow and Thursday and be back to tolerable temps again by the weekend.  Heater is going full blast under my desk, and I will be having multiple hot beverages today.  Funny how when our temps first start trending down we are not used to it.  Now I'm a happy camper when it hit 0C or 32F   I still and never will get used to the cold -35sih temps...EVER!!!!!
> 
> Hitting Costco quick for another quick little shop.  It's close to work so it's easy to get to.  With the truck blockades, some things are starting to be in demand.  I am needing chicken as the boys over the weekend were raiding the freezer and cooking and used my couple of packages.  Crossing my fingers I can get some today...and a bag of potatoes.  I forgot to grab some on Monday night.  Ds who works at the grocery store says they are not receiving much for shipments.  Good thing I have a fairly stocked pantry and freezer of the basics.
> 
> Laying low now for the coming days as our countdown is getting smaller.  There has been some covid at Dh's work, but in all honesty with the number of staff that they have (75+) staff they have not have any cases until now.  Go figure it would happen when Dh can't contract it before our trip .  So now he is requiring people who enter his office sanitize and mask up again lol.  I told dh that the minute he starts to feel sick to let me know, as I have a few rapid tests that I secured for while we are on our trip. and we will test him.  Crossing our fingers nothing happens in the next 14 days when we have to have our test to enter the US.
> 
> @Charade67 I am glad the tests came back clear for your mom - but it is still unsettling that you didn't get any kind of diagnosis.  Hopefully it doesn't happen again.  She sounds like she a tough little cookie.
> 
> @schumigirl  I remember volunteering for the kids's classes.  I did enjoy it as well.  I would also always volunteer to bake those specialty items for those theme days.  It's great you have the opportunity to volunteer to read to the kiddos now.
> 
> @macraven  I love any sandwich type food!!!!!
> 
> @Lynne G  I hope that slushie mess doesn't last long.  I detest that part of our freeze/thaw cycles that we have.  Everything gets soooo dirty no matter how hard you try.
> 
> @soniam  It is great you are helping out - even if it is a temporary thing.  I am NOT a good numbers person.  Dh and the boys are great with numbers.  Dh being a master electrician needs to be good with numbers and formulas.  He was able to help the kids with their high school classes.  If you need things written, spell check, understanding what the written, I am your girl.
> 
> Well, I should shuffle some papers and fill out some needed spreadsheets.
> 
> Take care everyone...stay safe homies!!!!!



Hope you don`t get too many shortages, especially when it`s so darn cold!!!

Yes, I loved helping out in school and enjoyed the literacy programme and will help anywhere with that....I`m a word person too, numbers....not so much. 

I gained the English Literature Degree with ease, my Engineering Degree several years later was a little more troublesome due to the Math component......but Tom and a great boss helped me with those areas......my brain closes down when it comes to numbers.....although Kyle says stick a dollar sign in front and it works then.......lol......he`s right!!





keishashadow said:


> View attachment 644007
> Well, the mr put me on standby yesterday to book a trip on paper, to replace the one we cancelled this week.  Yes, I do walk on water
> 
> Was in dental chair this am, bonding again pulled off the one molar that needs some sort of permanent fix now that crown has failed.  Glad it’s covered as still has root, have heard some horror stories about that sort of thing going horribly south.  Knock on wood I’m good till the other side of mouth heals up from last week’s surgery.  Will restrain myself & try to eat mostly semi soft food In the meantime.
> 
> got the word at 1 PM today, his plant is idled next week.  Off we go into the wild, blue horizon on Sunday for 5 days at ASMu.     This may be the most last-minute trip I’ve planned. Mr needs to clear his head & nothing like a crowded park for romance re our anniversary
> 
> Today, was shocked to find an APH rate That wasn’t there yesterday.  Perhaps because of the cancellation period coming into play today? Helps to balance out the airfare.  Got dinged going down but, Had to laugh to pay more for a checked bag than the flight coming home.
> 
> 
> ?
> bounty is a dryer sheet here.
> 
> carole had me jones’ing for lasagne yesterday.  Had ricotta, needed a bit more cheese, so i ran out.   needed for a ‘pepperoni pizza’ lasagne I had wanted to try
> 
> Came home & it turned out I didn’t have lasagne noodles stockpiled   Panic moment, It worked fine using that small sized penne just fine.
> 
> nice to hear that.  Too many young girls seem to be such doormats these days.  Since when did that happen?
> 
> those sound perfect to me.  I must’ve been looking at a different type, didn’t have ear bud options
> 
> rarely drink pop, only diet = Mt. Dew.   Although, my one son insisted i try this black can of Diet Coke.  Not too shabby but, would rather have brewed iced tea
> 
> View attachment 644006
> 
> 
> that strikes me as quite odd they have no reason for it.  I’m sure they’ll keep a good eye upon her.
> 
> yep, it’s hoagies here.   Never submarine sandwiches.  Sometimes you’ll hear ”heros” from the old(Er) folks
> 
> huH?  Blockades?  Are their pirates involved, arrrrgh.






Yay!!!! That is the best news.......you get to celebrate your VERY special anniversary with another trip to Orlando........and yes, it`s fabulous to organise a trip at short notice......glad to hear you`re getting away after all........ It`s nice to celebrate in any way, but a trip sounds about perfect!!

Yes, we don`t drink a lot of soda in general, but on vacation we do tend to have more.....American Fanta tastes better as it`s full of stuff that`s banned over here......so we do enjoy it now and again.......always have plenty in for mixers and so on and will have a diet pepsi maybe a couple of times a week, if that.

Bounty is a coconut bar covered in thick chocolate.......lush!!!!











Making your own is really easy, but oh so tempting when you have cans of condensed milk, loads of coconut and lots and lots of chocolate........lol.......along with white chocolate this an exception to my " I don`t like chocolate" cry....and maybe Galaxy too.........

We have kitchen towels that are called Bounty too, I think dryer sheets are predominantly called Bounce over here.......

Good luck with the tooth!!! It` should be fine, but if you need a dentist there, we know an excellent one away from the tourist areas, but close enough for you. 

I`ve used them twice and while one Brit paid over $1000 at an International Drive "tourist" dentist a few years ago to get a crown refitted, we paid a fraction of that for mine and the practice is very much a family dental group. We can`t claim dental back on travel/health insurance so that must have stung for that guy. Highly recommend this place







Pumpkin1172 said:


> Bahahaha  That made me laugh out loud at my desk lol.  Pirates might be easier at this point This made me giggle just a little too much.
> 
> Many truckers from across Canada ( and even truckers from the US) have created a convoy to head to Ottawa (and not work) over a mandate that all truckers need to be fully vaccinated.  It's a protest.  And our fearless leader has (conveniently   ) contracted covid and is in isolation.  Truckers are blocking land boarders too to stop the flow of good and services.  I don't want to say anymore for fear of being banned.  You can probably google to find out more information.  Just.... sigh.  We want to move forward.



It`s made the news over here too.





macraven said:


> It’s not midnight yet and finally have time for a quick drive by here.
> 
> Tomorrow will be a warm day in low 60’s but it has one draw back
> Solid rain all day and evening.
> 
> Day after will be wet also.
> Will need to hit the grocery store early- very early morning for groceries and hope I can beat the coming storms.
> 
> If I don’t, it’s bbq take out for dinner
> We can certainly live with that ..
> 
> Porch light is now on, drop in when you have time tonight!



Needed that porch light this morning......blacker than pitch black when I got up!

Dinner sounded good last night and yes, you have some rain......well, the lawns will love it I`m sure. That`s always our gardeners response when I complain about rain.  But, your temps are back up and soon you`ll be basking in warmer weather again......






Well, I hear the wind get back up again this morning......it was so much calmer yesterday, though not as bad as last weeks hoolies.

I feel as if it`s been forever since we walked but we`ll get back out soon I`m sure.

Haven`t had a thought for any meals today.......might do something with chicken thighs maybe.....I do need to go shopping to a few places, so will decide then. Going to try and pop into a garden centre to see what they have......not that I plant anything, I`m rubbish at gardening but I like to look. I do like herbs in the garden though.

Should be a quietish day though.......





























Have a wonderful Thursday ​


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Wow, I would love to have a day like that. I remember my very first trip to WDW.  It was in 1989. My friends and I made dining reservations in EPCOT the day we arrived. Good luck doing that now.



In our first few years visiting in September, there really were so many empty places in Disney. And yes, I doubt it`ll ever happen again, nowhere close. 

These pictures were taken on a Friday afternoon and we couldn`t believe our luck riding so many times without getting off.......CM`s were like......yeah keep going if you like.

It really was empty. These were all September 2008 our second year visiting.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, Charade, glad no more bleeding for your mom. Guess chalk it up to old age.  Glad to hear she will be back home.  Continued good thoughts for her. 

Yeah, when we used to go to Disney when my kids were in elementary school, the end of August had much less crowds then now. I will say, this past end of September, early mornings were very low crowds, and lower crowds during the week days.

Ooh, the heavy fog is here. And a light rain falling too. But as it’s already 38 degrees, at least not much ice around. And eh, weather lady on the news this morning said it will be days of rain before we see any clear skies. Yeah, probably on back to routine Monday. But saying Saturday will be a day full of sun. And yeah, when you get a clearing of sky, 18 degrees is the early morning predicted Saturday temp, with not even freezing, 28 the predicted high. Yeah, after tomorrow’s high temp to be that woot! 54 degrees. Woot a warmer Friday to be, even in the rain.

And so, from a rainy and oh so thick foggy area having homie, hope all have a terrific thirsty Thursday.  And a good morning too.


----------



## macraven

Schumi that bounty bar looks like something I would eat

years ago I would buy the Mounds coconut bar when I grocery shopped
(Well always bought two as ate it as soon as I paid for it and had a second one for later)


----------



## keishashadow

i look at today’s forecast as an opportunity of sorts.  Yesterday, still had this much snow on the ground 

at least the rain that will arrive (pre-ice storm), should get us down so the new coating of a couple of inches can be fresh.
 

Oldest DS had early am direct flight cancelled to Orlando (for business purposes) at 5 pm.  the monkeys that work for the airline re-routed him thru Chicago…from whence the storm is arriving    Still haven’t heard if he’s encountered or not yet.

GD’s school district cancelled all in learning bfore 4 pm yesterday.  She was duly deposited here shortly thereafter.  sadly, VR learning was the stake thru the heart of snow days, a long cherished tradition in the north.

will be a cooking out the wazoo day here.  That girl can eat.  Already bacon & cinnamon toast.  Making an Italian hoagie for lunch.  Dinner will be chicken & dumplings for her, a burger for the mr & TBD for me.  Can’t say I’m a dumpling fan, maybe just the broth.

drafted into game night later, guess I should get ahead of that & make a cheese & cracker plate ahead of time.

i will sleep good tonight 



Lynne G said:


> Hehe, grew up with hoagies, and with or without steak sandwiches


oh yeah, our go to here for quick & easy.  Won’t eat subway nor most chains As not a fan of a soft, squishy bun.  

So, do u like ur steak sammies wit’?   I can’t abide the melted cheese, more of a provolone or mozzarella slice fan.   was happy to find 3 large pkg of fresh chipped steak (not to be confused with steakups) yesterday.  Think that will be dinner tomorrow.   Sadly, no mushrooms to found in either of 3 stores I visited.  Same with chicken wings.  Stupid supply chain issues.  


macraven said:


> hope I can beat the coming storms.


run, run, as fast as you can


macraven said:


> If I don’t, it’s bbq take out for dinner


oh, to have a BBQ place anywhere other than the city’s hood here.   our Smokey bones used to be decent, not sure what happened there.  how the meat is now dry & fat laden is beyond me.


schumigirl said:


> We tried them from Publix a few years ago,


only tried grocery store hoagies once (WM), even the dog wouldn’t eat it.


schumigirl said:


> we do like Firehouse Sub


There’s a decent.  I give the nod to jersey mikes but, prefer a regional place called Bob’s Subs Who sadly closed the closed franchise here.


schumigirl said:


> although Kyle says stick a dollar sign in front and it works then.......lol......he`s right!!


lol whatever works. so many highly edumacated women here, maybe some of it will rub off on me


schumigirl said:


> American Fanta tastes better as it`s full of stuff that`s banned over here.


oh Lord, the sugar content of Fanta alone is shocking.  I literally get ‘a rush’ when drinking just a bit of it.


schumigirl said:


> We have kitchen towels that are called Bounty too, I think dryer sheets are predominantly called Bounce over here.......


same, when i do remember to use a sheet, it comes from a blue box with a bear on the front.  No idea of brand Name


schumigirl said:


> Good luck with the tooth!!! It` should be fine, but if you need a dentist there, we know an excellent one away from the tourist areas, but close enough for you.


i will hit u up for that info if things go south, thanks!  


schumigirl said:


> Should be a quietish day though.


i’m getting ready to hand GD ear buds.  She asked to not sit in BR all day to do school work. Seriously, since when do kids in school chatter OT so much?  It’s accelerated class too, maybe just first period due to weather has them wound up?  Grumpy old broad I am.  If i were their teacher would lose what’s left of my mind.


schumigirl said:


> These were all September 2008 our second year visiting.


aw, look at Kyle, he’s a little


Lynne G said:


> Ooh, the heavy fog is here. And a light rain falling too. But as it’s already 38 degrees, at least not much ice around.


good luck there.  will try to send our weather north east this time.  


macraven said:


> Well always bought two as ate it as soon as I paid for it and had a second one for later)


did u ever find an empty candy bar wrapper in your purse as damning evidence at the worst possible time?  

no coconut nothing for me, other than pina coladas & magic cookie bars, a textural thing.  Which were the ones with the almonds in them?  My mom & dad liked those ones.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Early morning stop in while I wait for papers to arrive one my desk

It did warm up slightly here...and is supposed to keep climbing today.  Along with the climbing temps, the forecast is for another 4-6 inches of snow again  Life in Canada.

We are dog sitting for my sister-on-law.  He is a little poodle / havanese mix.  He's a grumpy old thing.  He is happiest sitting on any open lap and is the snuggliest little thing.  I laughed at him last night making his rounds to everyone.  Ended up laying in my spot on the bed with dh when he went to bed, then gave me the stink eye when I had the nerve to  move him to climb into bed last night   Then one dh leaves for work, he snuggles in close to me lol.  Such a little stinker.  

Didnt't do much last other than reserve / rent our radios and headsets to listen to the chatter of the drivers for race day!  Even dh is starting to get excited now.,  

Well, I should probably go hunt down the paperwork.  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Shudder!  Steak um’s.  Nope, if not eating from a good cheesesteak place, I buy the butcher cut chipped steak when I make it at home.  Use square cheese at home.  Plastic sauce, nope.  

Ah, little one wants tomato soup and a grilled cheese sandwich. I’m for the grilled cheese, but nuking my chicken noodle. Lunch served.

Ooh, weather alert for tomorrow, freezing rain. Road department said no brine mix yet, as would be washed away. The salt trucks have thermometers that take the temp of the road surface. Will do that fine line of when to brine versus freezing rain starting to stick, making roads that ice skating rink I have been on before. Years ago, my work was not closed or delayed, and drove white knuckled down the highway, and safely into work, only to find roads were closed due to icing on the roads. Needless to say, I and two others in my office enjoyed quiet until the roads opened later in the afternoon.

Been raining on and off all morning. Warm enough as already 43 and very overcast.

Ack for that early morning flight cancelled and routing through Chicago.  That round be a mad scramble to find another direct flight, for your DS, Keisha.


----------



## soniam

School canceled today and tomorrow for DS. It's a little below freezing, no sunshine, lots of wind, and freezing rain/sleet since late last night. There's a bit of ice sticking to the surface roads, so it's decently bad for here. No one goes out when there's sticking freezing rain/sleet here, because we don't have a lot of equipment to treat the roads. They use some chemical or sometimes sand on the bridges and overpasses, of which we have a lot. However, they only have so many trucks to go do it, so it takes forever to get the entire city. They usually can't get the small bridges and never do the surface streets, even if it's a highway. We were going to get togo food for dinner, but I think many places will be closed. So, probably scrounging or leftovers tonight. I don't do the grocery shopping until Friday, so we have cooked all of the stuff that I had planned for meals.

I don't know why they already canceled school for Friday though. It's supposed to not rain/sleet. It will still be very cold in the morning and no sunshine until later in the day. I guess they just wanted a break. They won't be doing online school either, because when the roads are bad like this, they can't get the buses with the wifi hotspots out. Since it's an inner city, not suburban, school district, not all students have internet access. 4 day weekend for DS this weekend, another 3 day next week, because he has Friday the 11th off for some reason, and another 3 day the following weekend for President's day.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi that bounty bar looks like something I would eat
> 
> years ago I would buy the Mounds coconut bar when I grocery shopped
> (Well always bought two as ate it as soon as I paid for it and had a second one for later)



I think we tried them many moons ago.....I think they`re similar, but we weren`t used to the taste of the chocolate.....anything with coconut though for us!!!

You`d love them!!





keishashadow said:


> View attachment 644210
> 
> i look at today’s forecast as an opportunity of sorts.  Yesterday, still had this much snow on the ground
> View attachment 644212
> at least the rain that will arrive (pre-ice storm), should get us down so the new coating of a couple of inches can be fresh.
> 
> 
> Oldest DS had early am direct flight cancelled to Orlando (for business purposes) at 5 pm.  the monkeys that work for the airline re-routed him thru Chicago…from whence the storm is arriving    Still haven’t heard if he’s encountered or not yet.
> 
> GD’s school district cancelled all in learning bfore 4 pm yesterday.  She was duly deposited here shortly thereafter.  sadly, VR learning was the stake thru the heart of snow days, a long cherished tradition in the north.
> 
> will be a cooking out the wazoo day here.  That girl can eat.  Already bacon & cinnamon toast.  Making an Italian hoagie for lunch.  Dinner will be chicken & dumplings for her, a burger for the mr & TBD for me.  Can’t say I’m a dumpling fan, maybe just the broth.
> 
> drafted into game night later, guess I should get ahead of that & make a cheese & cracker plate ahead of time.
> 
> i will sleep good tonight
> 
> 
> oh yeah, our go to here for quick & easy.  Won’t eat subway nor most chains As not a fan of a soft, squishy bun.
> 
> So, do u like ur steak sammies wit’?   I can’t abide the melted cheese, more of a provolone or mozzarella slice fan.   was happy to find 3 large pkg of fresh chipped steak (not to be confused with steakups) yesterday.  Think that will be dinner tomorrow.   Sadly, no mushrooms to found in either of 3 stores I visited.  Same with chicken wings.  Stupid supply chain issues.
> 
> run, run, as fast as you can
> 
> oh, to have a BBQ place anywhere other than the city’s hood here.   our Smokey bones used to be decent, not sure what happened there.  how the meat is now dry & fat laden is beyond me.
> 
> only tried grocery store hoagies once (WM), even the dog wouldn’t eat it.
> 
> There’s a decent.  I give the nod to jersey mikes but, prefer a regional place called Bob’s Subs Who sadly closed the closed franchise here.
> 
> lol whatever works. so many highly edumacated women here, maybe some of it will rub off on me
> 
> oh Lord, the sugar content of Fanta alone is shocking.  I literally get ‘a rush’ when drinking just a bit of it.
> 
> same, when i do remember to use a sheet, it comes from a blue box with a bear on the front.  No idea of brand Name
> 
> i will hit u up for that info if things go south, thanks!
> 
> i’m getting ready to hand GD ear buds.  She asked to not sit in BR all day to do school work. Seriously, since when do kids in school chatter OT so much?  It’s accelerated class too, maybe just first period due to weather has them wound up?  Grumpy old broad I am.  If i were their teacher would lose what’s left of my mind.
> 
> aw, look at Kyle, he’s a little
> 
> good luck there.  will try to send our weather north east this time.
> 
> did u ever find an empty candy bar wrapper in your purse as damning evidence at the worst possible time?
> 
> no coconut nothing for me, other than pina coladas & magic cookie bars, a textural thing.  Which were the ones with the almonds in them?  My mom & dad liked those ones.



Love your memes!! And is it bad I`m wanting bacon and cinnamon toast and I`ve just finished dinner!!! 

I love dumplings, or doughballs as we call them in Scotland....other aren`t as fussed but for me, proper winter warming food!  Wish I`d made them tonight now.....

And hope your DS made it safely to mco. Seems a roundabout way.....but who knows how the airlines think......

I have used highly edumacated too lol......my friend who passed was super intelligent and never shied away from telling folks in the most amazing way if anyone tried to belittle her in any way......she was a force of nature and didn`t suffer fool......sorry got OT there........

Oh goodness yes, Fanta is so high in calories, but we tell ourselves it`s now and again......

He was so little there, well, 14 but he was a young 14. We did enjoy our time at Disney back then........




Yes, not claiming to be the only ones to experience a quiet time, but very rarely do you see completely empty lines like that with no one else around on a Friday afternoon in Magic Kingdom. I don`t believe that`s been seen or anything close to that quiet in years. It`s always interesting to see though....once upon a time........

Got an email.....our Gin of the month club offering will be with us tomorrow sometime.....always look forward to that. For two folks that don`t really drink gin, we do alright! I miss Lori.....she always loved some gin talk!! 

Lazy night ahead, want to finish a book I started and write some emails.......and enjoy a cup of tea with some lemon drizzle cake. Just a small slice......


----------



## schumigirl

Just got sent this gif......

Love it......








Enjoying a very refreshing pink gin with my husband........and watching a Scottish comedy movie from a few years ago called Restless Natives.......funny, but again, very Scottish. 

It has been another quiet night......quite breezy outside and pictures of our prom along the seafront covered in giant stones washed in from the sea with the storms over the last few days. I think our usual walking path would be quite hard to walk through till it`s cleared. Strong storm. 

Someone wants a second pink gin.........


----------



## soniam

Oh well, everything is closed. Time for me to thaw out some frozen taco meat for my dinner. DH and DS will have to fend for themselves.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick afternoon stop in.  

Getting things checked off the to-do list today.  Feels good to get them done and gone.  Solved a few mysteries on a couple of accounts.  Gotta love when rogue family members or employees think they can order and pay for material using an account, without the account holder knowing     Dealt with a couple of those today again.  Always seem to be when people are clearing up their month end that I get a high number of calls lol.  

Bought disney tickets, scored 2 dinning reservations I was wanting, and still sitting on the fence about making one other reservation for dh to make a droid and then ship it to son who has a birthday while we are away.  Ordered our universal tickets through a rewards program we use - I'll take free tickets using points for purchasing items that we regularly use  and am waiting to receive them. Like I said...lots of check marks today 



keishashadow said:


> GD’s school district cancelled all in learning bfore 4 pm yesterday. She was duly deposited here shortly thereafter. sadly, VR learning was the stake thru the heart of snow days, a long cherished tradition in the north.
> 
> will be a cooking out the wazoo day here. That girl can eat. Already bacon & cinnamon toast. Making an Italian hoagie for lunch. Dinner will be chicken & dumplings for her, a burger for the mr & TBD for me. Can’t say I’m a dumpling fan, maybe just the broth.


The kids used to love our cold snaps as the buses don't run, so unless parents drop kids off...there is no use going to school for snowdays.  Some parents are forced to still take kids to school as they have no other option for childcare.  I would keep the kiddos home as I was home.  Now,,,everything shifts to virtual as well.  I have seen many FB posts from parents of young kids who are " missing" those surprise no school days.  And yes, it's amazing how much food those young ones can eat lol.  


Lynne G said:


> Ooh, weather alert for tomorrow, freezing rain. Road department said no brine mix yet, as would be washed away. The salt trucks have thermometers that take the temp of the road surface. Will do that fine line of when to brine versus freezing rain starting to stick, making roads that ice skating rink I have been on before. Years ago, my work was not closed or delayed, and drove white knuckled down the highway, and safely into work, only to find roads were closed due to icing on the roads. Needless to say, I and two others in my office enjoyed quiet until the roads opened later in the afternoon.


Yuck.  I remember my mom having to do the same when it was snowing and blowing.  Dad would drive her to work, as she was still expected in.  They later changed that "Expectation" for people to arrive for work during horrible weather.  It's time for some of those unrealistic expectations to go away.  


soniam said:


> School canceled today and tomorrow for DS. It's a little below freezing, no sunshine, lots of wind, and freezing rain/sleet since late last night. There's a bit of ice sticking to the surface roads, so it's decently bad for here. No one goes out when there's sticking freezing rain/sleet here, because we don't have a lot of equipment to treat the roads. They use some chemical or sometimes sand on the bridges and overpasses, of which we have a lot. However, they only have so many trucks to go do it, so it takes forever to get the entire city. They usually can't get the small bridges and never do the surface streets, even if it's a highway. We were going to get togo food for dinner, but I think many places will be closed. So, probably scrounging or leftovers tonight. I don't do the grocery shopping until Friday, so we have cooked all of the stuff that I had planned for meals.


I heard about the weather in Texas and wondered how you are faring.  I totally understand about no one going anywhere in that weather.  If I don't have to, I don't either, and I live in it 


schumigirl said:


> Lazy night ahead, want to finish a book I started and write some emails.......and enjoy a cup of tea with some lemon drizzle cake. Just a small slice......


Winter is such a great time to have lazy evenings!  Enjoy !!! 

Well, I should run.  I need to put on my teaching hat and help another branch learn a new application for some employees to use.   Fun times...fun times   Is it 4:30 yet?


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> Oh well, everything is closed. Time for me to thaw out some frozen taco meat for my dinner. DH and DS will have to fend for themselves.



I never imagine Texas ever being like that.....I always picture it warm, sunny and dry......but, very different in reality, having never been there. Enjoy dinner......



Pumpkin......glad you`re ticking some boxes...always good to get things organised.

Yep, love our cosy evenings on dark cold nights like tonight.......can`t beat them. Hope the rest of your day goes in quickly.......


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> I never imagine Texas ever being like that.....I always picture it warm, sunny and dry......but, very different in reality, having never been there. Enjoy dinner......


I wish. I don't like the cold. Snow and ice happen pretty infrequently in Central and South Texas. North Texas gets it more frequently. Sometimes years will go by without any. However, we usually get a couple of nights where it's freezing or below, sometimes a day here and there. It seems to happen in February mostly now, if it does happen. We get a fair amount of rain here in the Fall and Winter. Well, we should. We didn't get much this year. It's nothing like Southern Texas or Florida though.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> I wish. I don't like the cold. Snow and ice happen pretty infrequently in Central and South Texas. North Texas gets it more frequently. Sometimes years will go by without any. However, we usually get a couple of nights where it's freezing or below, sometimes a day here and there. It seems to happen in February mostly now, if it does happen. We get a fair amount of rain here in the Fall and Winter. Well, we should. We didn't get much this year. It's nothing like Southern Texas or Florida though.



That`s so interesting from a British perspective.

I think most Brits remember Dallas the TV show and think the whole of Texas is like that.......honest, they do.....lol.......


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> That`s so interesting from a British perspective.
> 
> I think most Brits remember Dallas the TV show and think the whole of Texas is like that.......honest, they do.....lol.......


Yeah, we all wear cowboy hats and boots Actually, you will see people wearing cowboy boots. For some reason, Texans like to wear cowboy hats and boots when they dress up They are nice ones though. Dallas and the panhandle are the coldest parts of the state, since they are up north. Texas has pretty much every climate and terrain, except arctic and rainforest. However, we do have forests in the east. There are mountains in the west along with desert. Central Texas is referred to as the Hill Country and is fairly hilly in areas. We also have a ton of rivers and creeks here that flood quickly when we get a large rainstorm. It's a big state, bigger than a lot of countries in Europe. It allows for a diverse climate. Texas is 2.8 times the size of the UK.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> Yeah, we all wear cowboy hats and boots Actually, you will see people wearing cowboy boots. For some reason, Texans like to wear cowboy hats and boots when they dress up They are nice ones though. Dallas and the panhandle are the coldest parts of the state, since they are up north. Texas has pretty much every climate and terrain, except arctic and rainforest. However, we do have forests in the east. There are mountains in the west along with desert. Central Texas is referred to as the Hill Country and is fairly hilly in areas. We also have a ton of rivers and creeks here that flood quickly when we get a large rainstorm. It's a big state, bigger than a lot of countries in Europe. It allows for a diverse climate. Texas is 2.8 times the size of the UK.



Oh gosh yes, the UK is tiny in comparison to most places in the USA. Texas is huge....I remember cowboy boots being fashionable for girls in the late 70`s early 80`s....and I was thrilled when mum let me have a pair....I honestly thought I was cool!! Well, the coolest girl in our year had the same pair, so must have been ok......

In Scotland though, we have four seasons in one day......don`t like the weather, wait around 20 minutes and it`ll change.......so true. 

I think one day I`d like to visit Texas, especially Dallas, all due to JR of course.....


----------



## keishashadow

GD said the chicken & dumplings were amazing. It’s always a bit of a surprise when they don’t come out heavy. I tasted them to be polite  & decided on veggies & chips with dip for my dinner 





Pumpkin1172 said:


> havanese mix. He's a grumpy old thing. He is happiest sitting on any open lap and is the snuggliest little thing. I laughed at him last night making his rounds to everyone. Ended up laying in my spot on the bed with dh when he went to bed, then gave me the stink eye when I had the nerve to move him to climb into bed last night  Then one dh leaves for work, he snuggles in close to me lol. Such a little stinker.


I have a Havanese!  God never made such a gentle & loving pooch. He, too, is a world class snuggler


Lynne G said:


> Shudder! Steak um’s


Lol my thots too. Always doubted if they were real meat 


Lynne G said:


> The salt trucks have thermometers that take the temp of the road surface.


Never heard of that, interesting.  Still just raining hard here.  As in all day this far, beats snow 


Lynne G said:


> Ack for that early morning flight cancelled and routing through Chicago. That round be a mad scramble to find another direct flight, for your DS, Keisha.


Flight left for chicago at 1pm.  Sitting in ATL
Being hopeful Something will show up. On delta, decent chance

would u believe SWA arbitrarily assigned him to leave PIT at 5 am on 2/6??? & return same afternoon.  SMH

he’s ran into issue getting refund to his CC.  Insisting he take a flight credit. As if, they cancelled the flight.  Wonder how many people do fall for that 


schumigirl said:


> she was a force of nature and didn`t suffer fool......sorry got OT there........


Good for her, lived her life in her own terms


schumigirl said:


> our Gin of the month club offering will be with us tomorrow sometime...


I’m giggling at that phrase.  I’ve done book of the month eons ago. That sort of thing re liquor & wine was always illegal in our state, so strange to my ears    Enjoy!


soniam said:


> Oh well, everything is closed. Time for me to thaw out some frozen taco meat for my dinner. DH and DS will have to fend for themselves.


That’s why God made peanut butter


Pumpkin1172 said:


> scored 2 dinning reservations I was wanting,


Nice. Would u believe I was able to grab steakhouse 71 & beaches/cream yesterday, just a few days out?  Many say people cancel in droves day or so prior. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> and still sitting on the fence about making one other reservation for dh to make a droid


GD sitting in box. It literally falls apart every time it lightly touches anything  not sure if that’s the norm or she has a defective one


soniam said:


> Actually, you will see people wearing cowboy boots.


Here, those who wear them ‘for real’ tend to be quite dismissive of the dime store cowboys.  Friends that ride swear those old poop kickers are the most comfy kicks they have.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> GD said the chicken & dumplings were amazing. It’s always a bit of a surprise when they don’t come out heavy. I tasted them to be polite  & decided on veggies & chips with dip for my dinner
> I have a Havanese!  God never made such a gentle & loving pooch. He, too, is a world class snuggler
> 
> Lol my thots too. Always doubted if they were real meat
> 
> Never heard of that, interesting.  Still just raining hard here.  As in all day this far, beats snow
> 
> Flight left for chicago at 1pm.  Sitting in ATL
> Being hopeful Something will show up. On delta, decent chance
> 
> would u believe SWA arbitrarily assigned him to leave PIT at 5 am on 2/6??? & return same afternoon.  SMH
> 
> he’s ran into issue getting refund to his CC.  Insisting he take a flight credit. As if, they cancelled the flight.  Wonder how many people do fall for that
> 
> Good for her, lived her life in her own terms
> 
> I’m giggling at that phrase.  I’ve done book of the month eons ago. That sort of thing re liquor & wine was always illegal in our state, so strange to my ears    Enjoy!
> 
> That’s why God made peanut butter
> 
> Nice. Would u believe I was able to grab steakhouse 71 & beaches/cream yesterday, just a few days out?  Many say people cancel in droves day or so prior.
> 
> GD sitting in box. It literally falls apart every time it lightly touches anything  not sure if that’s the norm or she has a defective one
> 
> Here, those who wear them ‘for real’ tend to be quite dismissive of the dime store cowboys.  Friends that ride swear those old poop kickers are the most comfy kicks they have.



Yes, a lesser cook find them heavy…..you done them proud! Dumplings should be light and fluffy…..

Yes, Gin of the month is a good one…….I cannot envisage spirits and wine being illegal……at anytime!! 

Yes, my friend did live life on her terms……her son Alasdair came round to visit us the other night, he’s so like his dad it’s uncanny, but for a brief second Tom and I saw his mum in him……we do miss her and can’t believe she’ll have been gone 6 years this coming June.




Off to bed now……….almost midnight for us………

Have a lovely Thursday evening…..


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> GD said the chicken & dumplings were amazing. It’s always a bit of a surprise when they don’t come out heavy. I tasted them to be polite  & decided on veggies & chips with dip for my dinner
> I have a Havanese!  God never made such a gentle & loving pooch. He, too, is a world class snuggler
> 
> Lol my thots too. Always doubted if they were real meat
> 
> Never heard of that, interesting.  Still just raining hard here.  As in all day this far, beats snow
> 
> Flight left for chicago at 1pm.  Sitting in ATL
> Being hopeful Something will show up. On delta, decent chance
> 
> would u believe SWA arbitrarily assigned him to leave PIT at 5 am on 2/6??? & return same afternoon.  SMH
> 
> he’s ran into issue getting refund to his CC.  Insisting he take a flight credit. As if, they cancelled the flight.  Wonder how many people do fall for that
> 
> Good for her, lived her life in her own terms
> 
> I’m giggling at that phrase.  I’ve done book of the month eons ago. That sort of thing re liquor & wine was always illegal in our state, so strange to my ears    Enjoy!
> 
> That’s why God made peanut butter
> 
> Nice. Would u believe I was able to grab steakhouse 71 & beaches/cream yesterday, just a few days out?  Many say people cancel in droves day or so prior.
> 
> GD sitting in box. It literally falls apart every time it lightly touches anything  not sure if that’s the norm or she has a defective one
> 
> Here, those who wear them ‘for real’ tend to be quite dismissive of the dime store cowboys.  Friends that ride swear those old poop kickers are the most comfy kicks they have.


No one in our house eats peanut butter. We hate peanuts. We do have almond butter, but DS is terribly picky. He’s making himself mac n cheese. DH ended up eating taco meat with me. We had a decent amount of leftovers in the freezer, so we need to eat them up. Making chili on Saturday, so I will need containers and freezer space for the leftovers.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, after that talk of steak sandwiches, what did we do?  Go to the butcher and got a pound of chipped beef.  And little one thought grilled cheese was not good enough for lunch, decided we’d have the cheesesteaks nut on rolls, but on toasted Italian bread slices.  Eh, was still very good tasting for me.  

But fading fast.  Good night all.  And yeah:


Keep a light on, no stubbing toes tonight.


----------



## macraven

Thank goodness Lynne left the light on!! 
I hate stubbed toes

it’s 64 now where I live and it’s all gonna change tomorrow

heavy rain for maybe two days as rain will start later tonight

I can live with the rain
Have enough food in the fridge so we don’t need to do any grocery runs for the next 3 days.

and have enough cat food ..
The two cats live for their feeding time 

I started counting noses this evening and see missing homies
Hope all are hanging in there and doing okay!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I thought it was Wednesday all day      Dh was like...Ummmm hon, it's Thursday!!!!  I totally don't know why I was thinking it was Wednesday...but I'll take that tomorrow is Friday!  Good grief, it is time for some time off!

We had moose steak tonight.  It was a bit of a tougher cut, that I took out, but it turned out great.   Roasted sweet potato wedges and roasted asparagus rounded out with a little salad on the side.  It was a good meal.  I am really trying to use as much of the different cuts we have.   It is definitely not going to waste.

Tomorrow night is homemade pizzas /calzones.  Dh has had a hankering for calzones, that he seen on some cooking show.  So tomorrow night, we will have pizza night.  



keishashadow said:


> Nice. Would u believe I was able to grab steakhouse 71 & beaches/cream yesterday, just a few days out? Many say people cancel in droves day or so prior.


I was able to get a Brown Derby lunch reservation, as well as a Wolfgang Puck in Disney Springs for our arrival day.  I was shocked.  Still hoping to maybe snag a lightsaber reservation.  I'll keep checking back.  Not sure how we would get that home, but it would be cool for dh to do for ds's birthday present.


schumigirl said:


> Yes, Gin of the month is a good one…….I cannot envisage spirits and wine being illegal……at anytime!!


That is a brilliant monthly subscription club to be in!!!!!!!!  My sister-in-law would love that!  She is the gin lover in our family.  I'm more partial to vodka 


soniam said:


> No one in our house eats peanut butter. We hate peanuts. We do have almond butter, but DS is terribly picky. He’s making himself mac n cheese. DH ended up eating taco meat with me. We had a decent amount of leftovers in the freezer, so we need to eat them up. Making chili on Saturday, so I will need containers and freezer space for the leftovers.


My boys eat soooooo much peanut butter.  Probably because it was never allowed at school as a nut free zone.  We can't afford the good natural pb, as they would gobble it up too fast.  You gave me a meal idea for next week - chili!  Thanks for that!


Lynne G said:


> Well, after that talk of steak sandwiches, what did we do? Go to the butcher and got a pound of chipped beef.


I am going to have to google chipped beef.  Now I'm wondering if we have something similar here.   


macraven said:


> it’s 64 now where I live and it’s all gonna change tomorrow


I hope you don't get too much rain.  It might encourage your lawn to start and then lawn maintenance starts. 

Well, I'll leave a light on for anyone who might have trouble counting sheep, or for our early risers across the pond.


----------



## macraven

You are hired as our light keeper!
Pay is not good for this job but you’ll be saving a lot of us for not having a skinned up knee on those stairs here!


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> No one in our house eats peanut butter. We hate peanuts. We do have almond butter, but DS is terribly picky. He’s making himself mac n cheese. DH ended up eating taco meat with me. We had a decent amount of leftovers in the freezer, so we need to eat them up. Making chili on Saturday, so I will need containers and freezer space for the leftovers.



The only time we have PB in our house as no one likes it either, is when I make Satay Chicken which isn`t very often, but something none of us like. Tom does love nuts and I`ll eat salted nuts or flavoured spicy/bbq ones in the mix with snacks if we have anyone over for drinks, but that`s it. But, not a nut fan at all......oh I do like pistachio nuts lol....there`s always an exception.





macraven said:


> Thank goodness Lynne left the light on!!
> I hate stubbed toes
> 
> it’s 64 now where I live and it’s all gonna change tomorrow
> 
> heavy rain for maybe two days as rain will start later tonight
> 
> I can live with the rain
> Have enough food in the fridge so we don’t need to do any grocery runs for the next 3 days.
> 
> and have enough cat food ..
> The two cats live for their feeding time
> 
> I started counting noses this evening and see missing homies
> Hope all are hanging in there and doing okay!



We`re the same mac......not the rain although we could be doing with some rain, but no need to go out for a few days. Got enough fresh produce yesterday to keep us and planning for takeout Saturday night. Thinking Chinese right now......

Glad the cats got their food though......





Pumpkin1172 said:


> I thought it was Wednesday all day      Dh was like...Ummmm hon, it's Thursday!!!!  I totally don't know why I was thinking it was Wednesday...but I'll take that tomorrow is Friday!  Good grief, it is time for some time off!
> 
> We had moose steak tonight.  It was a bit of a tougher cut, that I took out, but it turned out great.   Roasted sweet potato wedges and roasted asparagus rounded out with a little salad on the side.  It was a good meal.  I am really trying to use as much of the different cuts we have.   It is definitely not going to waste.
> 
> Tomorrow night is homemade pizzas /calzones.  Dh has had a hankering for calzones, that he seen on some cooking show.  So tomorrow night, we will have pizza night.
> 
> 
> I was able to get a Brown Derby lunch reservation, as well as a Wolfgang Puck in Disney Springs for our arrival day.  I was shocked.  Still hoping to maybe snag a lightsaber reservation.  I'll keep checking back.  Not sure how we would get that home, but it would be cool for dh to do for ds's birthday present.
> 
> That is a brilliant monthly subscription club to be in!!!!!!!!  My sister-in-law would love that!  She is the gin lover in our family.  I'm more partial to vodka
> 
> My boys eat soooooo much peanut butter.  Probably because it was never allowed at school as a nut free zone.  We can't afford the good natural pb, as they would gobble it up too fast.  You gave me a meal idea for next week - chili!  Thanks for that!
> 
> I am going to have to google chipped beef.  Now I'm wondering if we have something similar here.
> 
> I hope you don't get too much rain.  It might encourage your lawn to start and then lawn maintenance starts.
> 
> Well, I'll leave a light on for anyone who might have trouble counting sheep, or for our early risers across the pond.




Home made pizza night sounds fabulous!! And a good way to get cooking as a family, that`s always fun!

After being told what the military called chipped beef it`s a big no for me!

Yes, the gin of the month is fun. You never know what you`re going to get.....unusual gins you can`t buy in stores from all over the world...this month it`s from Australia, and you get different mixers and syrups to make the cocktail of the month and various sweet and savoury snacks, again ones you can`t always buy in any store, and some dried fruits for decoration in the glasses. I opted for every two months as I keep screaming.....we don`t like gin.......lol.....truth is we kind of do now, but much prefer the flavoured gins.

Appreciated the light this morning pumpkin........ 





macraven said:


> You are hired as our light keeper!
> Pay is not good for this job but you’ll be saving a lot of us for not having a skinned up knee on those stairs here!



Absolutely.......it`s still pitch black here in the morning, although it is getting slightly lighter in the evenings, whereas a few weeks ago it was still dark at 4.30pm. Spring is on it`s way, it`s just taking it`s time.......





Planning a day at home today so hoping to get lots done and be quite productive......or maybe not. I do plan to make soup, I spent all day yesterday making the broth, so will roast off the veg this morning and enjoy a nice soup for lunch and will bake some rosemary bread to go with it. Not usually a soup fan unless it`s one of my home made ones. I`d never order it in a restaurant for example.

Going to be cooler outside today, so I`m glad I`m not going out.

Finished my book yesterday, and I do need to think about getting the book group organised again, I said I`d start it back up this month, but might be next month now. It`s like herding cats trying to organise some of these women! Can`t please everyone with what time suits, so going to pick a time that suits myself and one of my closest friends and the rest either make it or they don`t.

Spicy chicken with ginger, pineapple, green onion and plum sauce for dinner tonight for me, Tom is having a haggis again as the butcher made more as it was so popular......one taste a year is enough for me and maybe a movie night. Missing some get togethers with friends, but this time of year folks are hibernating. We do have a meal planned in two weeks though for a dinner out, the odd lunch too, but that`s it.

And Friday again.........




























Happy Friday ☺​


----------



## Lynne G

It’s not the chipped beef like you add gravy to.  It’s very thin slices of meat that is cut, from a good roast of beef.  It’s liked, because as sliced so thin, it cooks in minutes.  Lean meat, and oh so tasty.  We have it every so often, as a quick meal.  Traditionally, it’s on a hoagie roll, but you can eat it without bread.  As we had bought a loaf of Italian bread, toasted slices of that we used.  And of course, ours are cheesesteaks.  Wit is a given.  Here, if you order from a cheesesteak place, you never say I want cheese or not.  You simply say wit, if you want cheese.  Otherwise cheese is not put on a classic steak sandwich. Most also add onions and sometimes even peppers.  Grilled soft, with the meat, if you like those additions. 

Ah, even in this early morning, that talk of food is making me hungry. And it’s almost breakfast time for me. And not much to look at. While I do have eggs and bacon, it’s not that day I can do a bigger breakfast. Hence, I did put overnight oats in the refrigerator last night. So that what I’d say is boring, oatmeal. But as have tea, thinking of oddly making some hot chocolate. Sweet in the morning is not a bad thing.

But as Pumpkin is dragging the week, I’m like WAHOO, it’s a Friday, 

Was so strange. Woke up 15 minutes before my alarm went off, thinking it was 7 am. Um, was hours before that time, but as was up, decided a bit longer shower was the right thing to do. And hey, a little time with more tea? Oh yeah.

Weather.  That unwanted arctic air is arriving again.  Hence, 55 degrees out and drizzling rainy right now.  But as it’s usual for temps to rise though out the day, thanks to that cold air arriving later in the day, by 6 pm, we will be closer to 35 degrees. The only good thing that shot of cold air from the arctic, is a clearing of the clouds.  Hence, our Saturday will start with an overnight temp of 14, with 29 the high.  And a full day of sun.  So there’s that.  Sunglasses and a winter jacket.  But that’s tomorrow’s weather.  A predicted, we are to get an inch of rain to fall this Friday. That’s quite a bit of rain.  With that snow almost almost melted gone now, that much warmer start to today, should be a very wet, and rainy filled Friday.  Was oh so foggy yesterday.  With that melting of snow mixing with bands of rain, lots of moisture in that air. Was hard to see the lights on the street, as we had to go out for a food run.  Just a pick up of a few things.  And would you know?  Little one wanted to go.  Yep, we have Starbucks inside some of our stores.  Hence, she was happy, as it’s been very early closing times of most Starbucks stores, and even those in our malls.  But at least inside the stores, they are open longer. So yeah, food and coffee run last night.  And no, not even Jack or headless horseman seen in that heavy fog. But was spooky enough. So thick. 

With that, oatmeal should be done heating up, and time for a tea refill and put some  milk on the stove. Ah, Friday!

Fabulous Friday homies. Give that big WAHOO, as means alarms can be turned off for most, though an very early start for my older one tomorrow, and a work weekend for him. But for the rest of us, ahhh relaxing days are coming soon.


----------



## keishashadow

Anyone else get the recent U survey as to HHN tix, potential types & costs.  Horrifying.  would like to think they are just testing the waters there.  


schumigirl said:


> Alasdair


i do love that ’rare-here’ name


schumigirl said:


> can’t believe she’ll have been gone 6 years this coming June.


aw, it doesn’t seem that long from when you shared it.


soniam said:


> We hate peanuts




OT - finally got to play Exploding Minions last night . Now I want to sneak up to U for a day next week  


macraven said:


> The two cats live for their feeding time


same, not cats, me


Pumpkin1172 said:


> We had moose steak tonight


does it taste like venison?

Guess that Bullwinkle is pushing up daisies 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> was able to get a Brown Derby lunch reservation, as well as a Wolfgang Puck in Disney Springs for our arrival day.


popular choices.  Sadly, never dined at either.  menu at BD doesn’t appeal to the mr & I’m far to lazy to walk over to that side of DTD Or vice-a-versa.  Tempted tho, what do you like there?


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Still hoping to maybe snag a lightsaber reservation. I'll keep checking back. Not sure how we would get that home, but it would be cool for dh to do for ds's birthday present.


stupid supply chain issues messing things up I’ve heard.  keep trying up to bitter end, people do cancel. It’s fun to be the observer (video photographer lol) too


schumigirl said:


> but something none of us like.


Et tu, Carole 


schumigirl said:


> After being told what the military called chipped beef it`s a big no for me!


oh no, not that sort of chipped beef.  Although, every few years i get a hankering for SOS, made with the white gravy I otherwise don’t touch


Lynne G said:


> It’s very thin slices of meat that is cut, from a good roast of beef. It’s liked, because as sliced so thin, it cooks in minutes. Lean meat, and oh so tasty.


yes, it melts in your mouth.  even tho I had big breakfast since kiddo here (those quarter sized hash browns, bacon & Mickey Mouse shaped cinnamon toast), I’m droooling thinking of them for dinner lol


Lynne G said:


> Woke up 15 minutes before my alarm went off, thinking it was 7 am. Um, was hours before that time,


this guy woke me up before 6 am

stuck head out door & saw only a couple inches of new snow on sidewalk. Put on robe & went out to get the newspaper from curb.  hit the top step & realized there’s a good 1/4 inch, if not more, of ice Under the snow.  Door never shut so fast  The mr is off work, he can figure it out.  Couldn’t pretreat as it was still raining at midnight.


----------



## macraven

Did not get that survey yet but last night had a long survey about hhn 
Nothing exciting on that survey


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Anyone else get the recent U survey as to HHN tix, potential types & costs.  Horrifying.  would like to think they are just testing the waters there.
> 
> i do love that ’rare-here’ name
> 
> aw, it doesn’t seem that long from when you shared it.
> 
> View attachment 644587
> 
> OT - finally got to play Exploding Minions last night . Now I want to sneak up to U for a day next week
> 
> same, not cats, me
> 
> does it taste like venison?
> View attachment 644588
> Guess that Bullwinkle is pushing up daisies
> 
> popular choices.  Sadly, never dined at either.  menu at BD doesn’t appeal to the mr & I’m far to lazy to walk over to that side of DTD Or vice-a-versa.  Tempted tho, what do you like there?
> 
> stupid supply chain issues messing things up I’ve heard.  keep trying up to bitter end, people do cancel. It’s fun to be the observer (video photographer lol) too
> 
> Et tu, Carole
> 
> oh no, not that sort of chipped beef.  Although, every few years i get a hankering for SOS, made with the white gravy I otherwise don’t touch
> 
> yes, it melts in your mouth.  even tho I had big breakfast since kiddo here (those quarter sized hash browns, bacon & Mickey Mouse shaped cinnamon toast), I’m droooling thinking of them for dinner lol
> 
> this guy woke me up before 6 am
> View attachment 644586
> stuck head out door & saw only a couple inches of new snow on sidewalk. Put on robe & went out to get the newspaper from curb.  hit the top step & realized there’s a good 1/4 inch, if not more, of ice Under the snow.  Door never shut so fast  The mr is off work, he can figure it out.  Couldn’t pretreat as it was still raining at midnight.



lol......your posts always make me smile!!!

Yes, I have been getting several surveys recently.......that one yes, you can see where their minds are going with pricing issues. 

lol......sos......made me gag!!! 

Yes, Alasdair is a very Scottish name, his dad is Scottish, not sure if you remember he actually grew up about 20 minutes away from where I grew up.....same age and went to some of the same places but never met till I saw him as a consultant when I thought I needed surgery......we had quite the conversation.....then months later we met E and became friends immediately. It was funny having the connection with P already. It does feel like I only saw her yesterday some days....

Glad you never went out on that ice......especially a few days before you head South.......a bruised butt is the last thing you need!!! Ice is horrible....




macraven said:


> Did not get that survey yet but last night had a long survey about hhn
> Nothing exciting on that survey



There have been quite a few recently.......one took about 25 minutes to fill in....one of the hush hush ones......lol........





So much for the best laid plans. My friend J decided to have a morning tea party today....sent me a txt early, so popped round and met a few of her friends I hadn`t met before, nice folks and nice morning all round and some nice teas with cakes, although it was a little early for cake.....nah, never too early for cake! 

I did get my veg roasted and had some lovely soup for lunch. Kyle calls it my 48 hour soup as it takes a day to make the broth and then a day to let flavours develop.......lol.....he`s not wrong. Froze the other half of it for anothe time, veg soup is something I only eat occasionally. 

It is barking cold here again......temps say around 42F but real feel is much colder, even with the sun shining. Glad to be in. 

Still waiting on gin to be delivered.........


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, last year got that HHN survey.  Haven’t seen much of them lately.  I seem to get them every so often.  

Ooh, that hot chocolate was so tasty. But as routine, back to that ever so enjoyed tea.

Raining hard enough, as went to toss trash out, and quite wet I got. Eek, ice under snow, ick Keisha. I’d rather be in much warmer weather soon too. But ah, we haven’t even figured out a day for our anniversary dinner yet. If we get too close to Valentine’s, we’ll do it later in the month. But have fun at the mouse starting this weekend.

I think we only ate one time at WP’s fast service when we had free dining.  Never saw any interest in BD either. No much of interest in any food at HS.  Did have a good meal at the PP when we were at DS this past December.  

Ah, not even close enough to lunchtime yet.  Sigh.  But enjoy all the talk of food.


----------



## schumigirl

Gin of the month has arrived......not the box they originally said, I was expecting a Gin from Oz......but looks good all the same........classic English Gin.

Not sure about truffle flavour crisps, not a fan of anything funghi......especially truffle flavours. But, will give them a go. 









Had a giggle today though......my friend said she had bought me a gift......handed me a x10 magnification mirror for using to do my eyebrows. She laughed as a few weeks ago as I plucked my eyebrows as she came in for a cuppa.......with my glasses on....not an easy feat I tell you. I do have two mirrors that have magnification, but obviously not enough!! 

So I can now do the old eyebrows easier........it`ll sit nicely on one of the bathroom shelves.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's a fun day Friday stop in 

Temps have risen and are very tolerable again, but with that a huge dump of snow to boot.  The drive to work was interesting with all the snow.  That's life living in the great white north lol.  But I'll take the mild temps over the deep freeze any day.  

Hoping to leave work a little early today, to get home and whip up some fresh pizza dough so that it has enough time to rise before we make it into pizzas.  It is a me thing, but I much prefer to use homemade dough over anything I could buy at the grocery store.  I have one conference call I need to do today, and I am hoping it will be early afternoon - since it is Friday, then I can leave early. 



Lynne G said:


> Weather. That unwanted arctic air is arriving again. Hence, 55 degrees out and drizzling rainy right now. But as it’s usual for temps to rise though out the day, thanks to that cold air arriving later in the day, by 6 pm, we will be closer to 35 degrees. The only good thing that shot of cold air from the arctic, is a clearing of the clouds. Hence, our Saturday will start with an overnight temp of 14, with 29 the high. And a full day of sun


I'm sorry your getting our arctic air.  As a Canadian we are all about sharing and being kind.  I thought we would share our cold air with you   I'm sure we will be getting it back here soon lol.  


keishashadow said:


> does it taste like venison?


No.  Honestly, we are extremely lucky that they area where dh got him, is an area that you can't hunt unless " you know" the land owner who will give you permission to be on their land.  The area is good farm/ ranch land.  He was basically a grain fed moose.  He was a magnificent animal and the butcher did a great job of processing it.  This is by far the best wild meat we have had - ever.  And we have some type of wild meat in our freezer every year.  There is no " gamey/ wild "taste like mule or whitetail deer can have.  The rut season was over when he was taken down.   I am making a pretty big dent in the freezer already with the amount we have eaten.   


keishashadow said:


> popular choices. Sadly, never dined at either. menu at BD doesn’t appeal to the mr & I’m far to lazy to walk over to that side of DTD Or vice-a-versa. Tempted tho, what do you like there?


I want to try the burger that they have on their menu!!!  I'm a burger / sandwich girl.  This will be our first time to HS.  I have only ever been to MK.  And dh wants to go see Galaxy's Edge.  I may end up cancelling, as there is sooo many things that I want us to try.  We want to take the gd to Disney in the near future, and if she was along we wouldn't be able to fully enjoy that area.  So this is the perfect time to enjoy it as an all adult experience.  He has zero interest to see any other parks without gd along.  Which I am fine with.  So we will just enjoy a full day at HS doing alllllllll the things we want.  


schumigirl said:


> So I can now do the old eyebrows easier........it`ll sit nicely on one of the bathroom shelves.


I am the same!!!!  I just go get mine waxed now.  My eyes are just too bad to do mine anymore.  With my bad vision and add now that I need bifocals   It's just easier to have someone else do them for me.  

Well, I should get some papers shuffled.  MY tea is now gone, I sure could use another one though.  

Have a great day everyone...stay safe!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's a fun day Friday stop in
> 
> Temps have risen and are very tolerable again, but with that a huge dump of snow to boot.  The drive to work was interesting with all the snow.  That's life living in the great white north lol.  But I'll take the mild temps over the deep freeze any day.
> 
> Hoping to leave work a little early today, to get home and whip up some fresh pizza dough so that it has enough time to rise before we make it into pizzas.  It is a me thing, but I much prefer to use homemade dough over anything I could buy at the grocery store.  I have one conference call I need to do today, and I am hoping it will be early afternoon - since it is Friday, then I can leave early.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry your getting our arctic air.  As a Canadian we are all about sharing and being kind.  I thought we would share our cold air with you   I'm sure we will be getting it back here soon lol.
> 
> No.  Honestly, we are extremely lucky that they area where dh got him, is an area that you can't hunt unless " you know" the land owner who will give you permission to be on their land.  The area is good farm/ ranch land.  He was basically a grain fed moose.  He was a magnificent animal and the butcher did a great job of processing it.  This is by far the best wild meat we have had - ever.  And we have some type of wild meat in our freezer every year.  There is no " gamey/ wild "taste like mule or whitetail deer can have.  The rut season was over when he was taken down.   I am making a pretty big dent in the freezer already with the amount we have eaten.
> 
> I want to try the burger that they have on their menu!!!  I'm a burger / sandwich girl.  This will be our first time to HS.  I have only ever been to MK.  And dh wants to go see Galaxy's Edge.  I may end up cancelling, as there is sooo many things that I want us to try.  We want to take the gd to Disney in the near future, and if she was along we wouldn't be able to fully enjoy that area.  So this is the perfect time to enjoy it as an all adult experience.  He has zero interest to see any other parks without gd along.  Which I am fine with.  So we will just enjoy a full day at HS doing alllllllll the things we want.
> 
> I am the same!!!!  I just go get mine waxed now.  My eyes are just too bad to do mine anymore.  With my bad vision and add now that I need bifocals   It's just easier to have someone else do them for me.
> 
> Well, I should get some papers shuffled.  MY tea is now gone, I sure could use another one though.
> 
> Have a great day everyone...stay safe!



Oh I miss getting them waxed, legs too. The woman that used to do it for me stopped during the pandemic, so I don`t really want someone else doing it as she was more a friend than just someone doing a job, and she did it in an annexe to her own home which was nice. I keep saying I`ll find someone new, but not yet.......now I can see the eyebrows, might be a bit easier. 

I agree, homemade dough is far superior than store bought stuff.....you never know what they put in all that stuff. 

Enjoy those pizzas tonight!


----------



## Charade67

I skipped a day posting and now I feel like I am behind 2 days. Yesterday  was a busy day. After work I had to go pick up our dessert for the evening. There is a cheesecake place nearby that I have been dying to try.  One of their options is a mini 4" cheesecake, so I got a chocolate one and a lemon one that was Keto friendly. I then went home, did some last minute cleaning, cooked dinner, and then had our friends over. I was really tired at bedtime. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Laying low now for the coming days as our countdown is getting smaller. There has been some covid at Dh's work, but in all honesty with the number of staff that they have (75+) staff they have not have any cases until now. Go figure it would happen when Dh can't contract it before our trip . So now he is requiring people who enter his office sanitize and mask up again lol. I told dh that the minute he starts to feel sick to let me know, as I have a few rapid tests that I secured for while we are on our trip. and we will test him. Crossing our fingers nothing happens in the next 14 days when we have to have our test to enter the US.


 Hoping there is no Covid exposure and your trip can go on as planned. 



keishashadow said:


> Was in dental chair this am, bonding again pulled off the one molar that needs some sort of permanent fix now that crown has failed. Glad it’s covered as still has root, have heard some horror stories about that sort of thing going horribly south. Knock on wood I’m good till the other side of mouth heals up from last week’s surgery. Will restrain myself & try to eat mostly semi soft food In the meantime.


Sorry to hear that. Hope all goes well.



keishashadow said:


> bounty is a dryer sheet here.


 I think you are thinking of Bounce. Bounty is paper towels. 



schumigirl said:


> Bounty is a coconut bar covered in thick chocolate.......lush!!!!


Yum! Looks like our Mounds bar. 



schumigirl said:


> In our first few years visiting in September, there really were so many empty places in Disney. And yes, I doubt it`ll ever happen again, nowhere close.
> 
> These pictures were taken on a Friday afternoon and we couldn`t believe our luck riding so many times without getting off.......CM`s were like......yeah keep going if you like.
> 
> It really was empty. These were all September 2008 our second year visiting.


 That is just mind blowing. It looks like the park isn't even open. 



keishashadow said:


> same, when i do remember to use a sheet, it comes from a blue box with a bear on the front. No idea of brand Name


 Snuggle?



keishashadow said:


> Which were the ones with the almonds in them?


Almond Joy. Remember "Sometimes you feel like a nut. Sometimes you don't."?



Pumpkin1172 said:


> We are dog sitting for my sister-on-law. He is a little poodle / havanese mix. He's a grumpy old thing. He is happiest sitting on any open lap and is the snuggliest little thing. I laughed at him last night making his rounds to everyone. Ended up laying in my spot on the bed with dh when he went to bed, then gave me the stink eye when I had the nerve to move him to climb into bed last night  Then one dh leaves for work, he snuggles in close to me lol. Such a little stinker.


Aww..he sounds adorable. 



Lynne G said:


> Shudder! Steak um’s. Nope,


Ew. I remember those.  Not a fan.



soniam said:


> I don't know why they already canceled school for Friday though. It's supposed to not rain/sleet. It will still be very cold in the morning and no sunshine until later in the day. I guess they just wanted a break.


 See they sometimes cancel because part of the roads in the county get his worse than others. The roads can be completely clear where I live, but still very messy in the western part of the county. 



schumigirl said:


> Just got sent this gif......
> 
> Love it......


 So cute. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Bought disney tickets, scored 2 dinning reservations I was wanting, and still sitting on the fence about making one other reservation for dh to make a droid and then ship it to son who has a birthday while we are away. Ordered our universal tickets through a rewards program we use - I'll take free tickets using points for purchasing items that we regularly use  and am waiting to receive them. Like I said...lots of check marks today


Can you go ahead and make the reservation and cancel later if not needed?



schumigirl said:


> I think one day I`d like to visit Texas, especially Dallas, all due to JR of course.


I had a 3 hour layover in Dallas once. I guess that doesn't really count. I lived in San Antonio for a year, but was too young to remember.



keishashadow said:


> Nice. Would u believe I was able to grab steakhouse 71 & beaches/cream yesterday, just a few days out? Many say people cancel in droves day or so prior.


I have noticed that there are a lot of good reservations showing for same day or one day out. On a future trip I want to go without making any ADRs and just leave it up to chance and see what we can get same day or making a reservation just one day in advance. 



soniam said:


> No one in our house eats peanut butter. We hate peanuts.


 Wow. I practically lived on peanut butter when I was younger. I'm not really much for eating peanuts (or any other nut) but I love peanut butter, especially when paired with chocolate. 



macraven said:


> it’s 64 now where I live and it’s all gonna change tomorrow
> 
> heavy rain for maybe two days as rain will start later tonight


 60 here but rainy. Hopefully it will help melt the lingering snow. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I was able to get a Brown Derby lunch reservation, as well as a Wolfgang Puck in Disney Springs for our arrival day. I was shocked. Still hoping to maybe snag a lightsaber reservation. I'll keep checking back. Not sure how we would get that home, but it would be cool for dh to do for ds's birthday present.


 Brown Derby is dh's favorite Disney restaurant. We have to eat there every time we got to WDW. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> My boys eat soooooo much peanut butter. Probably because it was never allowed at school as a nut free zone. We can't afford the good natural pb, as they would gobble it up too fast.


 I don't think I have ever had the natural peanut butter. I am brand loyal to Jif. 



schumigirl said:


> After being told what the military called chipped beef it`s a big no for me!


 Ew! No!



Lynne G said:


> It’s not the chipped beef like you add gravy to. It’s very thin slices of meat that is cut, from a good roast of beef. It’s liked, because as sliced so thin, it cooks in minutes. Lean meat, and oh so tasty.


That sounds SO much better than SOS.



Lynne G said:


> And of course, ours are cheesesteaks. Wit is a given. Here, if you order from a cheesesteak place, you never say I want cheese or not. You simply say wit, if you want cheese. Otherwise cheese is not put on a classic steak sandwich. Most also add onions and sometimes even peppers. Grilled soft, with the meat, if you like those additions.


Now I'm craving a good cheesesteak. I like mine with onions and mushrooms. No peppers. 



schumigirl said:


> Yes, Alasdair is a very Scottish name,


 There is a young couple at my church that have a little boy named either Alasdair or Alastair. I'm not sure which. 

Okay, finally caught up.  Since I cleaned yesterday I really don't have anything that needs to be done today. I think I will go watch mindless TV for awhile. I have been binge watching the show Castle on Hulu.


----------



## soniam

@Pumpkin1172 @keishashadow  I missed your ADRs. I think Pumpkin said she got Brown Derby and Wolfgang Puck. What did you get Keisha?

We love Brown Derby. They have good steak and a nice on on the kids menu that DS gets, since he doesn't eat a lot of food. I love the cobb, grapefruit cake, and grapefruit cocktail. Haven't done the new Wolfgang Puck. I have a while until we make ours for May. I think I am going to try to get Jiko, HBD or Space 220 or Via Napoli, and Be Our Guest or Plaza. It's a short trip for a friend's wedding so really only 3 days of meals. We have eaten at all of these before except Space 220. We haven't tried the new prix fixe at BOG though.


----------



## macraven

Have been reading along as best as I can and jumping in to chat

Quite an active group here today and that is so nice to read what all the homies have been doing

We had our heavy rain early morning hours and it was 60 degrees at the time
Rain disappeared by 8
Glad it was not an all day rain

Not that I was going anywhere today but it gave Mr Mac a day to go out and bike ride in the battlefield  paths

He was what I call “ under foot” while I was cleaning the house and prepping for our dinner later tonight.

I would post to all that have been on the sans today but using my iPhone I never figured out how to cut and paste

Hogs to all that have posted and those that haven’t yet today!

I have tonight’s dinner all set now!
Nothing fabulous but a simple meal of a cold shell pasta dish with white albacore and side salad.

A few times each week we do a very light dinner which won’t have leftovers.

Oops just remembered I need to pick up an order at the bbq place down the street from us

Ribs and coleslaw  slaw pick up


----------



## Pumpkin1172

macraven said:


> I have tonight’s dinner all set now!
> Nothing fabulous but a simple meal of a cold shell pasta dish with white albacore and side salad.
> 
> A few times each week we do a very light dinner which won’t have leftovers.
> 
> Oops just remembered I need to pick up an order at the bbq place down the street from us
> 
> Ribs and coleslaw slaw pick up


YUM YUM YUM.  All of that sounds delicious!!!!!!


----------



## macraven

I’m sure we will do the ribs tonight and the pasta dish for tomorrow 
It will keep fine overnight and eat it tomorrow 

Did not want to deal with him getting an attitude of what the heck is this for dinner …. If I said we are cutting back on calories and having a simple meal

I know him well…..lol


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, last year got that HHN survey.  Haven’t seen much of them lately.  I seem to get them every so often.
> 
> Raining hard enough, as went to toss trash out, and quite wet I got. Eek, ice under snow, ick Keisha. I’d rather be in much warmer weather soon too. But ah, we haven’t even figured out a day for our anniversary dinner yet. If we get too close to Valentine’s, we’ll do it later in the month. But have fun at the mouse starting this weekend.
> 
> 
> Ah, not even close enough to lunchtime yet.  Sigh.  But enjoy all the talk of food.



Since you are going to Orlando this weekend, do your anniversary dinner with your Mr and celebrate there!!

Will be nice to get out of your cold weather and have sunshine in Orlando!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade........cheesecake sounds lush!!! 

Yes, those empty park days are LONG gone........it is amazing to look back on just how deserted the parks were back then. 



mac......I love the "underfoot" description..........lol.......

Ribs and coleslaw sounds about perfect to me........not so much the pasta......and glad your rain didn`t last too long today. 




Spicy stir fry was lovely and Tom enjoyed his haggis......we sat at the dining room table eyeing each other`s meals with slight disdain as mine was full of fresh ginger that he hates......and well, I like haggis, but not too often. He loved his too though. 

Watching the original Scary Movie, I forgot the Wayans Bros are in it.....they are so funny! 

It`s a cold one outside, feels like -3c apparently......far too cold. Not in here though....gloriously warm and cosy. 

Glass of wine time........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Yes, Alasdair is a very Scottish name, his dad is Scottish, not sure if you remember he actually grew up about 20 minutes away from where I grew up.....same age and went to some of the same places but never met till I saw him as a consultant when I thought I needed surgery......we had quite the conversation..


I had forgotten that.  Talk about a small world.  I
Met somebody on a DCL cruise meet thread who grew up on my street.  Remembered him as a little kid


schumigirl said:


> Glad you never went out on that ice..


Just back. I’ve melt just starting to do it’s magic 





schumigirl said:


> Kyle calls it my 48 hour soup


Non cream soups tend to taste better the 2nd day 


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, last year got that HHN survey. Haven’t seen much of them lately. I seem to get them every so often.


Found several more today when I went thru back emails 


Lynne G said:


> Ooh, that hot chocolate was so tasty. But as routine, back to that ever so enjoyed tea.


Haven’t had hot choc in over a year. May have to work that in tonight 


Lynne G said:


> But ah, we haven’t even figured out a day for our anniversary dinner yet. If we get too close to Valentine’s, we’ll do it later in the month. But have fun at the mouse starting this weekend.


It will keep, smart to avoid Valentine’s Day proper.  I did make a res for Saturday prior.  Not sure I’m going to keep it or not as it seems the quality of the experience usually suffers from the rush 


schumigirl said:


> So I can now do the old eyebrows easier........it`ll sit nicely on one of the bathroom shelves.


I started with 5x, then 10x installed in my bathroom like ones at the resorts.  Have a desktop one that lights up which I liked   Can’t wait for the new light up one I got for Xmas to be installed  


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Hoping to leave work a little early today, to get home and whip up some fresh pizza dough so that it has enough time to rise before we make it into pizzas.


Impressive.  


Pumpkin1172 said:


> There is no " gamey/ wild "taste like mule or whitetail deer can have.


Nice, don’t have to soak in milk or vinegar then?


Pumpkin1172 said:


> So this is the perfect time to enjoy it as an all adult experience.


Absolutely. Did u get oga’s for a drink. It’s fun 


Charade67 said:


> Brown Derby is dh's favorite Disney restaurant. We have to eat there every time we got to WDW.


What do you like there?  

Ok, I had to look.  The great dryer sheet mystery is solved

the bear ones are Snuggle.


soniam said:


> What did you get Keisha?


Next week:  oga’s, steakhouse 71 & beaches & cream

in April: basically the same

we tend to enjoy more of the many offsite

need to grab the boathouse on open table. It’s our fav DTD venue.  Art smiths has been hit or miss last two times 


soniam said:


> Jiko, HBD or Space 220 or Via Napoli, and Be Our Guest or Plaza.


Never tried jump despite owning there. Wanted to do the safari tour that includes dinner there 

via Napoli has best pizza I’ve eaten in Orlando

haven’t tried Bog v2.0 as mr pickey wouldn’t eat half of it.

plaza took a major nose dive with menu changes last two years for me. Last go round went with the loaded fries only. Mr said club was still good. Used to like their steak sandwich until they tweaked it now off menu. Roast beef one was just ok last trip.

want to try the monte cristo but, only have eaten the delicious one at the two DL venues. Have a feeling it won’t measure up


macraven said:


> have tonight’s dinner all set now!
> Nothing fabulous but a simple meal of a cold shell pasta dish with white albacore and side salad.


Mayo or vinaigrette dressing?


----------



## macraven

Mayo


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> What do you like there?


Just checked the menu. I will probably get either the filet or burger depending on my mood that day.  We have reservations at the following for our trip: Raglan Road, Rainforest Cafe, Chef Art Smith, Rose & Crown, Liberty Tree Tavern, and Brown Derby.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I had forgotten that.  Talk about a small world.  I
> Met somebody on a DCL cruise meet thread who grew up on my street.  Remembered him as a little kid
> 
> Just back. I’ve melt just starting to do it’s magic
> Non cream soups tend to taste better the 2nd day
> 
> Found several more today when I went thru back emails
> 
> Haven’t had hot choc in over a year. May have to work that in tonight
> 
> It will keep, smart to avoid Valentine’s Day proper.  I did make a res for Saturday prior.  Not sure I’m going to keep it or not as it seems the quality of the experience usually suffers from the rush
> 
> I started with 5x, then 10x installed in my bathroom like ones at the resorts.  Have a desktop one that lights up which I liked   Can’t wait for the new light up one I got for Xmas to be installed
> 
> Impressive.
> 
> Nice, don’t have to soak in milk or vinegar then?
> 
> Absolutely. Did u get oga’s for a drink. It’s fun
> 
> What do you like there?
> 
> Ok, I had to look.  The great dryer sheet mystery is solved
> View attachment 644741
> the bear ones are Snuggle.
> 
> Next week:  oga’s, steakhouse 71 & beaches & cream
> 
> in April: basically the same
> 
> we tend to enjoy more of the many offsite
> 
> need to grab the boathouse on open table. It’s our fav DTD venue.  Art smiths has been hit or miss last two times
> 
> Never tried jump despite owning there. Wanted to do the safari tour that includes dinner there
> 
> via Napoli has best pizza I’ve eaten in Orlando
> 
> haven’t tried Bog v2.0 as mr pickey wouldn’t eat half of it.
> 
> plaza took a major nose dive with menu changes last two years for me. Last go round went with the loaded fries only. Mr said club was still good. Used to like their steak sandwich until they tweaked it now off menu. Roast beef one was just ok last trip.
> 
> want to try the monte cristo but, only have eaten the delicious one at the two DL venues. Have a feeling it won’t measure up
> 
> Mayo or vinaigrette dressing?



Goodness what are the chances of meeting someone like that too, on a cruise of all places!! It is a small world. 

I was once sitting waiting for Tom and Kyle to come off the Hulk and I was eating either a doughnut or Cinnabon....and the group leader of the slimming group I went to walked past and waved as I was taking a bite.......lol......yes, that whole group was a waste of time anyway!!! But, what are the chances.......I stopped mid bite and she was howling with laughter as she had a tub of dippin dots in her hand......

I never thought of changing the bathroom mirror.....although might look odd if my mirror is magnified and the one above Tom`s sink is normal.........or is my imagination running away with me thinking it`ll look like a large magnifying glass......lol.....

I quite fancy going to BoatHouse again.....might need to venture to DS again, although the sushi place takes my eye too.





macraven said:


> Mayo



The right answer is always mayo.........lol......



We`re on Scary Movie 3 now.....always miss out 2 as it sucks!! But the 3rd one is the best.....although yawning my head off right now, so might not see the end of this movie tonight. 

mac......bacon in the morning........it`ll be sizzling by time you get up!


----------



## macraven

Set a plate for me I’m in for the bacon..


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just scored a light saber reservation!!!  Not an idea time, but I'll keep checking back  

Just watched a dis video on Universal and Mardi Gras food...Oh my.  I may need to make sure I pack my fat pants  Dh may be rolling me onto the plane home!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Set a plate for me I’m in for the bacon..



Certainly will!!   



Had my friend who is in Orlando right now ask me about Mardi Gras at Universal earlier......I told them it was just ok. We did a Mardi Gras trip twice, and that was enough, wouldn`t rush back just for that. 

Not sure if they`ll go or not, I did say they should go and see it once, and that`ll probably be enough. I mean we liked it, but won`t go back to see it again. 

I really should go to bed........


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> Liberty Tree Tavern


ooh, keep saying we want to eat there again.  not sure if they still have the ookey gooey cake.  


schumigirl said:


> I never thought of changing the bathroom mirror.


i kept the main one.  This just sits off to the side, an unobtrusive as we could place it.  Comes out on an extending arm, then back to the wall it goes.


schumigirl said:


> We did a Mardi Gras trip twice, and that was enough, wouldn`t rush back just for that.


I like the parade .  Just watched the video for the tribute store.  Bit of a meh for me.  The Mummy updated one had some nice set pieces.


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> ooh, keep saying we want to eat there again. not sure if they still have the ookey gooey cake.


I just checked the menu and it’s still there.


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> Next week:  oga’s, steakhouse 71 & beaches & cream
> 
> in April: basically the same
> 
> we tend to enjoy more of the many offsite
> 
> need to grab the boathouse on open table. It’s our fav DTD venue.  Art smiths has been hit or miss last two times
> 
> Never tried jump despite owning there. Wanted to do the safari tour that includes dinner there
> 
> via Napoli has best pizza I’ve eaten in Orlando
> 
> haven’t tried Bog v2.0 as mr pickey wouldn’t eat half of it.
> 
> plaza took a major nose dive with menu changes last two years for me. Last go round went with the loaded fries only. Mr said club was still good. Used to like their steak sandwich until they tweaked it now off menu. Roast beef one was just ok last trip.
> 
> want to try the monte cristo but, only have eaten the delicious one at the two DL venues. Have a feeling it won’t measure up



DH and I like Oga's, but DS doesn't  We only did it with him once. I did it several times with friends at DL not too long after it opened. I haven't been to Steakhouse 71 yet, but we really loved the Wave. We are just not big fans of Beaches & Cream. The food we got was either just OK or soggy and cold. The ice cream tasted like grocery store ice cream. The toppings were just OK too. We didn't get the kitchen sink though. I am pretty picky about ice cream though, since I worked at one in high school where we made it in the store and I have a professional ice cream maker at home.

We had a bad experience at Boathouse. It was unexpectedly very cold in March and had to sit outside without a coat or heater. The food just felt OK. I think the shivering kind of ruined it though. Maybe we will try it again sometimes. I haven't had any problems at Homecoming. Love the place and have been there frequently. DS doesn't like it though

We ate at Jiko on our first WDW trip, just DH and I; DS was at the kid's club. It was excellent. Can't wait to go back. The safari does look cool. I think we might try the Wild Africa Trek at the park in July; we were supposed to do it in summer 2020.

We all love Via Napoli and haven't been in a while.

I think DS will eat the steak but not much else. DH and I will be eating most of his food. We end up "sacrificing" sometimes to eat where we want to eat and pay way too much for DS to eat there too.

We hadn't eaten at Plaza until summer 2020. I really enjoyed the meatloaf. DH and DS liked their food. It's nothing special, but we have eaten at all of the others pretty recently, except Crystal Palace. Until they bring back breakfast, DS won't eat there. I suspect the monte cristos in DL are way better. The cheese one I had was really good. We haven't had them at Plaza either.



Charade67 said:


> Just checked the menu. I will probably get either the filet or burger depending on my mood that day.  We have reservations at the following for our trip: Raglan Road, Rainforest Cafe, Chef Art Smith, Rose & Crown, Liberty Tree Tavern, and Brown Derby.



I totally forgot about your trip. Those sound like good choices. I have been wanting to eat at Raglan Road. We might do it at some point. Disney Springs is usually when we meet our friends who live in Orlando, and one of them got food poisoning there years ago. So, she refuses to eat there. It's definitely on our list. We ate at the Rainforest Cafe at Disney Springs on our first family trip and have eaten at other locations. We might try the one at Animal Kingdom at some point to say we have eaten there. I actually like their coconut shrimp. Love Homecoming. Rose & Crown was on our first trip too. We haven't been back, because DS doesn't like it. DH and I do though. We haven't eaten at Liberty Tree in a while either. DS won't eat the "all you can eat menu", so that's a no go. It's not really on the top of my list either, but the dessert is really good and the sides look really good. Brown Derby is one of our favorites.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> ooh, keep saying we want to eat there again.  not sure if they still have the ookey gooey cake.
> 
> i kept the main one.  This just sits off to the side, an unobtrusive as we could place it.  Comes out on an extending arm, then back to the wall it goes.
> 
> I like the parade .  Just watched the video for the tribute store.  Bit of a meh for me.  The Mummy updated one had some nice set pieces.



I did see one of those to attach to the wall with the extending arm, but decided against it as I pluck them all over......so free standing worked, but that is such a good idea.

I saw the Mummy had a store right now, haven`t seen any pictures of inside it yet, but the Tribute store hasn`t been as good as the first few times they did it. I watched the video and yes, not impressed, looks like a warehouse. Yes, I told them it was a good parade, but I think they were expecting more somehow, so managed their expectations a little. We always enjoyed it, but think the times we did over those two years were enough for us. 

Although I do admit to getting over enthusiastic at catching those beads as much as the next person.......lol.....




Had the best sleep last night, I didn`t realise how tired I was and had the nicest sleep in this morning.......sleeping till 7.30 is very unusual for me. And it is windy, grey and cold outside so nothing much to get up for. 

Decided on Chinese for dinner tonight, so having bacon for lunch instead of breakfast as Tom fancies poached eggs for breakfast....I`ll have toast with marmalade and the biggest pot of tea I have. 

And a mish mash of little jobs to do today......some nice ones too like catching up on Facetime with some friends and cousins and plan to sit and read a book for while, The Count of Monte Cristo by Alexandre Dumas is up next for me. 

But, Saturday is here and one more day till our Keisha heads South.........  



























Happy Saturday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, with the house feeling a bit cool, as the temps have dropped so.  So full teapot, and lots of tea for me too. 

My alarm was off, but was up before I heard older one’s alarm. He’s the commuting early out today. But he’s had a upset stomach, so said he’s probably going to take some medicine that makes you sleepy, when he gets home this afternoon. Said he’s going to try to take a nap. Not sure what’s going on with him, as we all eat the same food. But, I have heard there’s so many other sick than this covid virus, going around, now that even with mask wearing, he’s been in a store, where many come throughout the day. Thankfully, the rest of our family feels fine.

Super happy Saturday homies. And a good morning too.

Plans today. The fact that I heard little one go to bed not much earlier than older one’s alarm went off, means her request to visit the big mall today, means we will not get there until later today. That’s fine. But I hope not too late after opening. The weekends brings crowds there, and with this cold and, will feel even colder temp, from 30 mph wind, I can see many wanting to get out of the house, and somewhere warm indoors. Not sure what she is after either. While the close mall, medium, and small malls have many of the same stores, and are all closer, there are quite a few stores that are only in the huge mall. There’s two or three of those, that little one likes, and there are some too, while same store as found in those other malls, the selection is much better at the huge mall. So lazy day it is. And I’m fine with that. And all I can say, is I’m glad my car has heated seats.

Oooh, tea refill.  Remote and throw over my lap and legs.  I love these quiet early mornings on the weekends.


----------



## keishashadow

Appears our borough hired a new road worker.  I swear he scraped the pavement off the road most of the night.  



Charade67 said:


> I just checked the menu and it’s still there.


hooray, may try to grab it 


soniam said:


> We are just not big fans of Beaches & Cream.


oh, it’s decidedly the lesser of the evils re CS food for us at MGM or when staying @ BW.  The steak hoagie is usually passable. We get that orange creamsicle type drink there with the meal.  I agree re the ice cream.  Sorry that apple hill closed, haven’t tried the replacement, not expect much lol


soniam said:


> We end up "sacrificing" sometimes to eat where we want to eat and pay way too much for DS to eat there too.


that sounds familiar to me.  the kids menu has gotten so lame.  GD told me her grilled chicken was inedible twice before Xmas there.  she eats all the time, just not a lot at once.  we tend to tell her to grab something off adult menu just an appetizer & dessert at TS & she’s happy enough


soniam said:


> I really enjoyed the meatloaf.


oh, that’s good to hear.  admittedly, not something i tend to order as most not my cuppa


soniam said:


> Crystal Palace.


we used to love CP.  had dinner there right after they reopened with high hopes. Dashed hahaha.  Not sure we will try it again.  Although same sort of experience at Garden Grill.  I’m seeing lots of positive reviews.  It’s a great character meal.


schumigirl said:


> looks like a warehouse


that’s what they were going for I’m told, the entire process of production...if they say so


schumigirl said:


> Decided on Chinese for dinner tonight,


same or as I deem it, pre-trip clearing out the fridge meal


Lynne G said:


> her request to visit the big mall today,


may the force be with you


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 644878
> Appears our borough hired a new road worker.  I swear he scraped the pavement off the road most of the night.
> 
> 
> hooray, may try to grab it
> 
> oh, it’s decidedly the lesser of the evils re CS food for us at MGM or when staying @ BW.  The steak hoagie is usually passable. We get that orange creamsicle type drink there with the meal.  I agree re the ice cream.  Sorry that apple hill closed, haven’t tried the replacement, not expect much lol
> 
> that sounds familiar to me.  the kids menu has gotten so lame.  GD told me her grilled chicken was inedible twice before Xmas there.  she eats all the time, just not a lot at once.  we tend to tell her to grab something off adult menu just an appetizer & dessert at TS & she’s happy enough
> 
> oh, that’s good to hear.  admittedly, not something i tend to order as most not my cuppa
> 
> we used to love CP.  had dinner there right after they reopened with high hopes. Dashed hahaha.  Not sure we will try it again.  Although same sort of experience at Garden Grill.  I’m seeing lots of positive reviews.  It’s a great character meal.
> 
> that’s what they were going for I’m told, the entire process of production...if they say so
> 
> same or as I deem it, pre-trip clearing out the fridge meal
> 
> may the force be with you



Oh that is a freaky meme!! I was the kid scared by War of the Worlds......lol......

Our local Chinese place is closed for the weekend, so it`s pizza tonight for us.......well, that`ll work too. The local pizza place in the next town to us is very good....not excellent or anywhere near as good as we get in the USA, but good enough.

Loving the new x10 mirror.....I don`t need my glasses on now to pluck away......but my goodness, it isn`t half magnified!!! 




Lunch over, bacon was gorgeous and crispy........

Lazy afternoon planned and as it`s blowing a hoolie out there, glad I`m not going out anywhere today........


----------



## Lynne G

Anyone want salt?  Our roads are now white with salt chunks.  Ran out to get a hot coffee, as tea was not doing it.  Had to strong arm  my car door open.  But yep, ice seen, but our road crews do a good job.  Hehe, yeah, our snow removing truck the other day, almost got yelled at.  His backing up beeping was continuously for a good 15 minutes.

Yay!  A trip tomorrow for Keisha. Safe travels and enjoy your mouse time.  And yeah, I hate crowds.  But little one knows the layout of the mall much better than me, and we go to three or four stores, and leave.  No eating or drinking for us inside there either.  Then, since there’s that chicken place and Starbucks not far down the road, I can see us driving through both after we are done shopping.  Though hoping she then continues much further down the road, and we do a quick Costco run. That place also drawls the crowds too.  But ya gotta do what ya gotta do.  And yep, I am hoping the force is with me.  Lightsaber ready. LoL


----------



## Charade67

Happy Saturday. I am feeling super lazy today. I might go out later and clean my car. Maybe even take it to a drive through car wash.

Dh and I had dinner with B last night. Still no new roommate. I think she will get to keep the room all to herself this semester.  We also got her up to speed on our spring break plans. She is in a Disney club at school, and happily told everyone that she is going back to WDW for spring break. 



macraven said:


> Will the will camera be done soon?





soniam said:


> I totally forgot about your trip. Those sound like good choices. I have been wanting to eat at Raglan Road. We might do it at some point. Disney Springs is usually when we meet our friends who live in Orlando, and one of them got food poisoning there years ago. So, she refuses to eat there. It's definitely on our list. We ate at the Rainforest Cafe at Disney Springs on our first family trip and have eaten at other locations. We might try the one at Animal Kingdom at some point to say we have eaten there. I actually like their coconut shrimp. Love Homecoming. Rose & Crown was on our first trip too. We haven't been back, because DS doesn't like it. DH and I do though. We haven't eaten at Liberty Tree in a while either. DS won't eat the "all you can eat menu", so that's a no go. It's not really on the top of my list either, but the dessert is really good and the sides look really good. Brown Derby is one of our favorites.


 We went to Raglan Road last year for the first time and really enjoyed it.  The Irish dancing show was a nice bonus. B loves Rainforest. It's funny because we took her to the one in Sunrise, FL when she was a toddler and she was terrified of all the animals. Now it's one of her favorite restaurants. We have only been to the one in Disney Springs. This will be our first time at the one in AK.  Homecoming is a new one for us this year.  We went to Rose and Crown last year for the first time. We all like it.  My only complaint was that I ordered the fish & chips and it was way too much food. I'll only order it again if someone will split it with me. I loved the sticky toffee pudding.  Liberty Tree Tavern is also a first for us this year. I imagine it will be similar to The Crystal Palace. I am trying to try a few new restaurants each time we go. DH will pretty much let me book anything as long as he gets to eat at Brown Derby at least once durning the trip. We have yet to venture last the parks and Disney Springs for food. One if these days I'm going to try some of the restaurants at the resorts. 



schumigirl said:


> Decided on Chinese for dinner tonight,


 I really want some good Chinese food, but my favorite restaurant still has not opened their dining room. I know I could do take out, but it's just far enough away from my house that the  food has cooled down by the time I get it home. 




Lynne G said:


> But he’s had a upset stomach, so said he’s probably going to take some medicine that makes you sleepy, when he gets home this afternoon. Said he’s going to try to take a nap. Not sure what’s going on with him, as we all eat the same food.


Several people around here have been complaining about stomach bugs. Maybe there is something going around. Hope he feels better soon. 

I suppose I should get up and do something productive today.


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> We went to Raglan Road last year for the first time and really enjoyed it.  The Irish dancing show was a nice bonus. B loves Rainforest. It's funny because we took her to the one in Sunrise, FL when she was a toddler and she was terrified of all the animals. Now it's one of her favorite restaurants. We have only been to the one in Disney Springs. This will be our first time at the one in AK.  Homecoming is a new one for us this year.  We went to Rose and Crown last year for the first time. We all like it.  My only complaint was that I ordered the fish & chips and it was way too much food. I'll only order it again if someone will split it with me. I loved the sticky toffee pudding.  Liberty Tree Tavern is also a first for us this year. I imagine it will be similar to The Crystal Palace. I am trying to try a few new restaurants each time we go. DH will pretty much let me book anything as long as he gets to eat at Brown Derby at least once durning the trip. We have yet to venture last the parks and Disney Springs for food. One if these days I'm going to try some of the restaurants at the resorts.



I am trying to eat at all of the table service restaurants in the parks and hotels, so we usually try to eat at new places every time. We sometimes repeat when we have eaten at every table service at the resort or park, like Animal Kingdom Lodge, DHS, and MK. It's kind of hard to eat at some places with picky DS though. For instance, I really want to eat at Biergarten, but he would only eat the pretzel bread. I am just not willing to pay that much for him to eat bread and then need to get food again later. He's old enough now that we can do some places without him and have him get his own food, but we haven't really done it except for quick service. I always feel a little bad eating at a nice sit down restaurant while he scrounges around the park for quick service chicken nuggets  Luckily, if there is steak, chicken nuggets, or mickey waffles on the menu, then he is usually amenable.

There are some really good restaurants at Disney Springs and the resorts. Some of our favorites are outside the parks.

Liberty Tree is more like a traditional Thanksgiving meal; whereas, Crystal Palace, when it was a buffet, felt more like a normal bland Disney buffet with salmon, chicken, and beef or pork, unless you did breakfast, which was the normal Disney character breakfast buffet. I actually like the family-style meal at Liberty Tree, but I am not a huge fan of the meats. I am not a big meat eater though and was vegetarian in college for a few years. I could easily go that way now if I wasn't eating keto, except for bacon. Bacon is the gateway meat


----------



## Pumpkin1172

A lazy Saturday afternoon stop in

My lap seems to be constantly occupied by our house guest today lol.  I'm lazy and really don't want to, but I should probably do a couple chores this afternoon - even if it's just a quick vacuum of the floors and do a quick clean in the bathroom.  I seen ds did his during the week.  

Bacon & egg sandwiches were cooked for brunch.  Dinner is ordering in tonight.  Boy are supposed to decide what we are having.  

Tv seems to have several channel switching from the NHL all Stars stuff, some Olympics with a little food network  the constant channel.changing drives me bonkers.  

Well, I should clean up lunch dishes, and tackle a few chores.


----------



## schumigirl

Friend and I had a lovely couple of gin cocktails today with the new bottle of gin......very civilised way to pass the afternoon....














Tom and her husband were milling around the man shed with a beer and fiddling with the home made wine thingy.......yep, they`re still doing that! To be honest the gardener takes most of it, I don`t really like it much, it`s ok. 

But, had a lovely afternoon with them........

Then enjoyed pizza takeout tonight........feeling very full and opened a bottle of red wine to watch some Billy Connolly, another couple of DVD`s we still have to watch of his........





And wishing our lovely Keisha and her mister a wonderful trip tomorrow......safe travels and have a lovely, lovely trip......


----------



## Charade67

soniam said:


> I am trying to eat at all of the table service restaurants in the parks and hotels, so we usually try to eat at new places every time. We sometimes repeat when we have eaten at every table service at the resort or park, like Animal Kingdom Lodge, DHS, and MK. It's kind of hard to eat at some places with picky DS though. For instance, I really want to eat at Biergarten, but he would only eat the pretzel bread. I am just not willing to pay that much for him to eat bread and then need to get food again later. He's old enough now that we can do some places without him and have him get his own food, but we haven't really done it except for quick service. I always feel a little bad eating at a nice sit down restaurant while he scrounges around the park for quick service chicken nuggets  Luckily, if there is steak, chicken nuggets, or mickey waffles on the menu, then he is usually amenable.
> 
> There are some really good restaurants at Disney Springs and the resorts. Some of our favorites are outside the parks.
> 
> Liberty Tree is more like a traditional Thanksgiving meal; whereas, Crystal Palace, when it was a buffet, felt more like a normal bland Disney buffet with salmon, chicken, and beef or pork, unless you did breakfast, which was the normal Disney character breakfast buffet. I actually like the family-style meal at Liberty Tree, but I am not a huge fan of the meats. I am not a big meat eater though and was vegetarian in college for a few years. I could easily go that way now if I wasn't eating keto, except for bacon. Bacon is the gateway meat


We had a similar issue when B was younger. She was super picky about food. She has gotten better as she got older. She also realized that She can that the food be made simply, without all the sauces and such, and they will accommodate. I am also still a bit of a picky eater, so some of the finer dining restaurants don’t appeal to me.

We went to Crystal Palace back in May and they were serving family style. I thought the food was good, but not outstanding. There was a lot of it though.


----------



## keishashadow

Thanks Carole!  Those drinks look absolutely delicious.   Believe I’ve only had gin & tonic in the past unless a supporting role in a mixed drink. Like the idea of fresh fruit in the mix.  Wil have to put that on my to do list!


soniam said:


> really want to eat at Biergarten, but he would only eat the pretzel bread. I am just not willing to pay that much for him to eat bread and then need to get food again later.


I let mine wander off to nearby pavilions as teens to get ‘the alternative menu’. Usually the Japanese CS, name escapes me   The mr & I often just nosh on food booths.  Don’t really see much that floats my boat for the first two Epcot festivals this year.  

I went ahead & booked Biergarten for candlelight processional pkg last year.  shocked how much I enjoyed the vibe & food. Tried a bite of at least 3/4 of it. Can’t say I’m a big sausage or most German food either. Even the mr found enough to eat and walked away happy. That giant Stein of beer may have had something to do with it


----------



## macraven

Keisha 
Safe travels for tomorrow!


----------



## soniam

@keishashadow Have a safe and fabulous trip!

Well, we are on a boil water notice. Luckily, we have a few 5 gallon jugs with water. I also boiled a big pot of water to cool overnight. At least we have water. Boiling isn't so bad in comparison. We had to boil it for a week a few years ago due to heavy rain causing too much silt in the water.

DH and I are looking at booking a Celebrity cruise to Italy, Turkey, and Greece for summer 2023 for our 25th anniversary. It's not on our actual anniversary, because we can't do it during the school year with DS. He's not coming with us, but he can't stay by himself during the school year or stay with anyone else until summer.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Thanks Carole!  Those drinks look absolutely delicious.   Believe I’ve only had gin & tonic in the past unless a supporting role in a mixed drink. Like the idea of fresh fruit in the mix.  Wil have to put that on my to do list!
> 
> I let mine wander off to nearby pavilions as teens to get ‘the alternative menu’. Usually the Japanese CS, name escapes me   The mr & I often just nosh on food booths.  Don’t really see much that floats my boat for the first two Epcot festivals this year.
> 
> I went ahead & booked Biergarten for candlelight processional pkg last year.  shocked how much I enjoyed the vibe & food. Tried a bite of at least 3/4 of it. Can’t say I’m a big sausage or most German food either. Even the mr found enough to eat and walked away happy. That giant Stein of beer may have had something to do with it



The bottom one is gin and tonic which I don`t usually like, but it was a pink grapefruit flavoured tonic and a little sweeter especially with the fruit. Top one has a Gin crush syrup and strawberry fizz, with again added fruit and it was my favourite of the two as it was sweeter, but both nice.





soniam said:


> @keishashadow Have a safe and fabulous trip!
> 
> Well, we are on a boil water notice. Luckily, we have a few 5 gallon jugs with water. I also boiled a big pot of water to cool overnight. At least we have water. Boiling isn't so bad in comparison. We had to boil it for a week a few years ago due to heavy rain causing too much silt in the water.
> 
> DH and I are looking at booking a Celebrity cruise to Italy, Turkey, and Greece for summer 2023 for our 25th anniversary. It's not on our actual anniversary, because we can't do it during the school year with DS. He's not coming with us, but he can't stay by himself during the school year or stay with anyone else until summer.



Sounds like a nice way to celebrate a special anniversary, so many rave about cruises and always seem to enjoy them. 




Another lovely sleep in this morning.....I could get used to this. 

Keeping bacon for lunch again today, light breakfast as we are getting out a walk again this morning.....finally!! It`s cold, not very sunny but we`ll wrap up warm. 

After that, quiet day ahead. Putting a chicken in the Aga so it`ll simmer away for hours, will enjoy the rosemary and garlic aroma all day. Mashed potatoes have been requested, so will rice them and do some roasted veg too. 

Have the dentist for a check up tomorrow morning, I liked this new lady last time, so I feel better about my other dentist retiring, he was so understanding, but this lady has the same mindset. 

Happy to see The Queen celebrate 70 years as our Monarch today and thrilled she made such a supportive announcement about Camilla being Queen when Charles becomes King, she deserves it. 


























Happy Sunday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Sunday, Sunday.  The end of the weekend already.  15 degrees out, and mostly clear.  Brr.  

Well, that windy day yesterday did give ya a chill. Mall was not too crowded, as little one did get up before noon. Luckily, got a close parking space, after waiting for the guys we followed to pull out so we could take the spot. Lots of cars beside us were going the hunting for a spot, as the garage, we like to park at, is a popular one. And so, three stores we went in, two we purchased what little one was looking for. Then we left. And yep, lunch drive through, drive through to get iced coffees, then yep, a Costco run. As we go past a Target on the way back, did a quick run in there too. So we are stocked, had a little one mini fashion show, and fun things to do when we have the time.

Ack, water quality, Keisha. I think only once, we had to do that. Hope it’s clean when you come back. Safe travels today! And ooh, that cruise sounds lovely. Only cruise I had in Europe, was ferry rides hopping to quite a few Greek islands. Spent 2 weeks in Greece, mostly staying a few nights on different islands. That was long ago now. 

Ah, our day of rest for sure.  That and alarm already set, and trash will be wheeled to the curb by after diner tonight.  

Superb Sunday homies. And a happy good morning too.

And yeah kinda early here. DH went to bed early last night. I knew he’d be up early. I at least could go back to sleep for a little bit, before he was noisy enough, I got up. And enjoyed that long hot shower. House does not feel cool, thankfully. And tea has been ready, and enjoyed already. Thinking I’ll make pancakes, as bought fresh flour and have the rest of what I need, as think there’s still some eggs left. Easy batter to make. I do have a waffle iron, but sometimes pancakes are easier. Eh, will make the bacon first. And my kids are good sleepers, as neither one heard my noisy DH enough to get up. As past by their doors, seems both are sound asleep.

And thankfully, older one is feeling much better.  I assume that was a 24 hour stomach bug, as Thursday he felt bad, but felt better Friday, and yesterday, said he feels fine.  Even more thankful he did not share that bug with the rest of us.

Those drinks look delicious, Schumi.  Good smelling kitchen, with chicken cooking away. And glad you like your new dentist.  Hope a good visit for you tomorrow.


----------



## keishashadow

Assume majority of adults on our upcoming flight must be hard of hearing. why else would they let their spawn sit with their tablets blaring.  Going to be a long flight. 



schumigirl said:


> Have the dentist for a check up tomorrow morning


Good luck. I was surprised to see I missed an after procedure call from appt last week. Nice policy that all don’t do


schumigirl said:


> Happy to see The Queen celebrate 70 years


Good stuff there, prince Charles has big shoes to fill
.  





Lynne G said:


> Ack, water quality, Keisha.


We r good, Sonaim has that challenge yuck


Lynne G said:


> And thankfully, older one is feeling much better


Good to hear 

soniam -what a lovely sailing!


----------



## macraven

Have a great time keisha!


----------



## keishashadow

Look at me I’m ‘tipsy’ .  Left house at 5 am, starving 
Have a good one all!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Assume majority of adults on our upcoming flight must be hard of hearing. why else would they let their spawn sit with their tablets blaring.  Going to be a long flight.
> 
> 
> Good luck. I was surprised to see I missed an after procedure call from appt last week. Nice policy that all don’t do
> 
> Good stuff there, prince Charles has big shoes to fill
> .
> We r good, Sonaim has that challenge yuck
> 
> Good to hear
> 
> soniam -what a lovely sailing!



Hope the noise level dropped.....nothing worse than noisy folks......

Yep, I think he`ll fit those shoes nicely, he was born to be King. Folks are saying he should abdicate to William......apart from the fact it`ll never happen, who would wish that on William and Catherine while their kids are so young. Let them have as long as they can with some kind of normality without the added pressure. 




keishashadow said:


> View attachment 645276Look at me I’m ‘tipsy’ .  Left house at 5 am, starving
> Have a good one all!



Good girl!!!! Is that the Ale House I see before me.........????






Stuffed from dinner......but it was so good. 

We had snow, hail, sleet, rain, sun and wind all in the space of 30 minutes this afternoon......absolutely baltic out there! We stayed in the whole day after deciding walking was far too cold this morning. 

Even had a nap this afternoon which was nice, it`s been a while since I napped in the afternoon for an hour. I did make an apple pie, well, a fairly small one but it was enough for just us with some clotted cream....divine! 

Slothing along the sofa`s now waiting for Tom to make us a pot of tea......lazy Sunday`s are always good.


----------



## macraven

A quick check in to count noses..
Good to see keisha made it to Orlando.

Taking a short break from doing laundry now
Will get a walk in when last cycle is done on the washer 

Kind of a nippy day since temps still in low 50’s but no wind which I like when I do my walks

Hope all are enjoying the weekend!
Tomorrow back to work for many


----------



## Charade67

Somewhat lazy Sunday today. I’m finishing up the laundry I forgot about yesterday.

We got sad news yesterday. Some of you may remember back at the end of 2020 I was sending anonymous gift cards to a woman at my church who had to place her husband in a nursing home due to his worsening Alzheimer’s. He passed away on Friday. I was surprised that she was in church today, but I guess she has been grieving for a long time and is ready for her life to resume.




soniam said:


> DH and I are looking at booking a Celebrity cruise to Italy, Turkey, and Greece for summer 2023 for our 25th anniversary. It's not on our actual anniversary, because we can't do it during the school year with DS. He's not coming with us, but he can't stay by himself during the school year or stay with anyone else until summer.


 That sounds like a great trip to celebrate an anniversary.



schumigirl said:


> Have the dentist for a check up tomorrow morning, I liked this new lady last time, so I feel better about my other dentist retiring, he was so understanding, but this lady has the same mindset.


 Always better to have a dentist you like. I once refused to go back to one because she had no personality whatsoever. She was just a gruff, no nonsense type of person.



Lynne G said:


> And thankfully, older one is feeling much better. I


 Great news.



keishashadow said:


> Assume majority of adults on our upcoming flight must be hard of hearing. why else would they let their spawn sit with their tablets blaring. Going to be a long flight.


 Sorry you had to put up with that. We always made sure B had earbuds or headphones.

We did a thing today. For over 25 years we have only had 1 television in our house. We now have a smaller smart TV  in our spare bedroom. I’m going to use it to watch while I am exercising.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> A quick check in to count noses..
> Good to see keisha made it to Orlando.
> 
> Taking a short break from doing laundry now
> Will get a walk in when last cycle is done on the washer
> 
> Kind of a nippy day since temps still in low 50’s but no wind which I like when I do my walks
> 
> Hope all are enjoying the weekend!
> Tomorrow back to work for many



That is a little nippy, yes, no wind when walking is much nicer. 

Enjoy your walk later.......




Charade67 said:


> Somewhat lazy Sunday today. I’m finishing up the laundry I forgot about yesterday.
> 
> We got sad news yesterday. Some of you may remember back at the end of 2020 I was sending anonymous gift cards to a woman at my church who had to place her husband in a nursing home sure to his worsening Alzheimer’s. He passed away on Friday. I was surprised that she was in church today, but I guess she has been grieving for a long time and is ready for her life to resume.
> 
> 
> That sounds like a great trip to celebrate an anniversary.
> 
> Always better to have a destiny you like. I once refused to go back to one because she had no personality whatsoever. She was just a gruff, no nonsense type of person.
> 
> Great news.
> 
> Sorry you had to put up with that. We always made sure B had earbuds or headphones.
> 
> We did a thing today. For over 21 years we have only had 1 television in our house. We now have a smaller smart TV  in our spare bedroom. I’m going to use it to watch while I am exercising.
> View attachment 645363



That`s a shame to hear of his death, but hopefully she`ll find comfort in her church and friends. Can`t have been an easy time for her. 

Nice job on the new tv........and yes, I prefer folks who have a nice personality.......



Wind seems to be dying down, but still too cold. Will be wrapping up tomorrow again, dentist, some shopping and home. 

Going to have a tonic water before going to bed......yep, the high life.......


----------



## Charade67

The TV ad said “NFL Honors”. I thought I heard “NFL Otters”.  I Googled. The internet does not disappoint.


----------



## Lynne G

How cute, otters, Charade.  Very sorry to hear of that man’s passing.  But good to see his widow is finding what is her comfortable after losing him.  Life does go on.  Yeah, we all have smaller screens than the one in our family room. That way, all watch or play online what they want.  

Ooh, since I was in lazy mode, and had no trouble finding Phila. cream cheese the other day.  Decided to make a cheesecake.  Oh my, so delicious after our teriyaki beef with yellow peppers dinner.  I am so full feeling.  But trash has now been put at the curb.  And it’s that early evening.  And yep, that back to week day routine, tomorrow it is.  

Yay! Keisha enjoying some good food after that before sunrise start. Love the live report.

That evening tea for me now.  And relaxing.  Ahhh. Clear sky, so nice to see those stars out already.  And ack, saying we will see snow tomorrow.  One good thing about not commuting. Sigh.  February.  Yep!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> The TV ad said “NFL Honors”. I thought I heard “NFL Otters”.  I Googled. The internet does not disappoint.
> 
> View attachment 645373



The internet never disappoints that`s for sure.......I remember getting our first home computer way back all those years ago and typing in the wrong word! Never made that mistake again.






Another freezing cold morning with no frost, just a bitterly cold breeze......layers will be the order of the day. Our dentist is not local to us, so since we trek to visit this one there`s a few places we like to pop into while we`re up that way. 

Made broth yesterday so chicken noodle soup for lunch, and roasted cod for dinner tonight unless fishmonger has something else we like the look of today when we go in. 

Not much else going on today for us........ready for spring, but February usually bites a little before any hope of those slightly warmer temps. 

Hope Keisha is having a blast in Orlando......loved the picture!! 



























Have a wonderful Monday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Marvelous Monday homies.

29 degrees out, overcast, as a wintery mix has already showered us. Winter Weather Advisory issued for today. That wintery mix of freezing rain, sleet and snow will shower us as to continue to be icy wet today. Just a gray and a bit wet day. Icy conditions even as we hit the high of 38 late in the afternoon.

And so, will hear those trash trucks soon enough, though was up way before the sun, and back to that week day routine for some time too. Yeah, that Monday feeling for sure. But as next Monday is that so sweet heart of a day, highly thinking of making this a shorter week day routine week, and have a three day weekend before. Ah yes. Could be something to lookout for. Lazy Friday ordered. I think.

Hope Schumi’s travels are good to the dentist and all okay with visit, and finds some nice things at stops along the way.

Keisha, have an absolutely great time, and hope lower crowds for you.

Good morning homies.  Tea.  Yep, tea is part of almost every morning routine.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I am running super late this morning. I could not get to sleep last night. I think I finally fell asleep sometime after 4:00 and then about an hour later Caspian decided he needed to serenade the house. I texted my boss and told her I was going to be late. I managed to get in a couple more hours of sleep. 

I discovered that B has a class that ends at 5:00 on the night we are supposed to go see Celtic Thunder. I told her to pack an overnight bag and take it to class with her. We will pick her up as soon as her class is over and make the hour drive to Roanoke. The concert starts at 7:30, so I guess it will be drive thru fast food for dinner. 

I've made another change to our DIsney Dining. We originally had a 9:15 reservation at Raglan Road the night we arrive.  Dh and I really don't want to be out that late since we are going to a park the next morning, so we changed to a 7:15 reservation at The Edison. We've never been there before. DH wants to try it because it is steampunk themed. 

It's a dull, gray day right now. Our forecast says we should be getting some snow showers right now, but I have not seen anything yet.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

And just like that...it's Monday Morning  I sure could use one more day off.  

It seems like I blinked and it was time to shower for work.  

Had a great weekend at home, but putzing, puttering and relaxing.  Did a little bit of cleaning and straightening up.  I attempted to bake a chocolate poke cake.  The recipe I used as a guide is not one I would use again - but it turned out alright.  I did bake the cake from scratch - and I would use a different recipe as well next time.  I didn't want to go out to get anything, so it's a good thing I have a well stocked pantry.  It was good...but not as moist as I envisioned it to be.  

We had chinese take-out Saturday night and the left overs for supper last night.  So 2 nights of no cooking for me lol.  We did go out yesterday for a quick grocery shop.  Probably the last one until we come back from Florida.  I will probably do a quick click and collect grocery shop for a few items for the boys for while we are gone.  They are big boys and can pick up any items that they will need anyways - heck the youngest one works at the grocery store and can bring home whatever they need after his shift.  

We officially hit our single digit countdown today   I can look ahead at the forecast and see that so far, it looks PERFECT!!!!!  I told dh we might need to do a stop at target or somewhere for me to pick up a few pairs of capris/shorts/skirts.  All the ones I was wearing over the summer were already too big for me, and I have lost even more weight.  I will have to try them on before then get packed.  Even just a few basics to wear while we are there.  I'm not overly picky.  I was going to do some online shopping, but many of the places I order from are now just starting to have their summer stuff - and it won't arrive in time now.  Oh well.  Hopefully I can make some of my stuff work.  



soniam said:


> DH and I are looking at booking a Celebrity cruise to Italy, Turkey, and Greece for summer 2023 for our 25th anniversary. It's not on our actual anniversary, because we can't do it during the school year with DS. He's not coming with us, but he can't stay by himself during the school year or stay with anyone else until summer.


That sounds amazing!!!!  I hope you get to do it    I hope your boil water advisory doesn't last long.  It is not unusual for us either in spring to have a few days of that as well.  Our water is sourced from a mountain water fed river, but when it's spring and melting and high waters etc etc etc, it is hard for our facility to keep up with the rush of debris and water volume.  


schumigirl said:


> Happy to see The Queen celebrate 70 years as our Monarch today and thrilled she made such a supportive announcement about Camilla being Queen when Charles becomes King, she deserves it.


I knew about her anniversary, but didn't hear her speech.  I will have to find one and have a listen to it.  It is funny how the tides have turned, and Camilla is accepted now.  Too bad the " institution" wouldn't do that 50 years ago instead of creating a world a heartache for all those involved - especially William and Harry.  I am NOT a Camilla fan...and will leave it at that.


schumigirl said:


> We had snow, hail, sleet, rain, sun and wind all in the space of 30 minutes this afternoon......absolutely baltic out there! We stayed in the whole day after deciding walking was far too cold this morning.


That sounds like Alberta weather   It can turn at the drop of a hat and many times forecasters have a hard time with forecasting the changes that happen here as well.  


Charade67 said:


> I discovered that B has a class that ends at 5:00 on the night we are supposed to go see Celtic Thunder. I told her to pack an overnight bag and take it to class with her. We will pick her up as soon as her class is over and make the hour drive to Roanoke. The concert starts at 7:30, so I guess it will be drive thru fast food for dinner.


It will be tight, but soooo worth it!!!!    I hope you get a good sleep tonight.  I have been having many sleepless nights.  It seems that lovely peri-menopause symptom I have been blessed with is night sweats and insomia.  Which is frustrating as I have been one of those people as soon as my head hits the pillow I go to sleep - and stay sleeping.  

Well, I should start shuffling some papers!

Have a great day Hommies!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> And just like that...it's Monday Morning  I sure could use one more day off.
> 
> It seems like I blinked and it was time to shower for work.
> 
> Had a great weekend at home, but putzing, puttering and relaxing.  Did a little bit of cleaning and straightening up.  I attempted to bake a chocolate poke cake.  The recipe I used as a guide is not one I would use again - but it turned out alright.  I did bake the cake from scratch - and I would use a different recipe as well next time.  I didn't want to go out to get anything, so it's a good thing I have a well stocked pantry.  It was good...but not as moist as I envisioned it to be.
> 
> We had chinese take-out Saturday night and the left overs for supper last night.  So 2 nights of no cooking for me lol.  We did go out yesterday for a quick grocery shop.  Probably the last one until we come back from Florida.  I will probably do a quick click and collect grocery shop for a few items for the boys for while we are gone.  They are big boys and can pick up any items that they will need anyways - heck the youngest one works at the grocery store and can bring home whatever they need after his shift.
> 
> We officially hit our single digit countdown today   I can look ahead at the forecast and see that so far, it looks PERFECT!!!!!  I told dh we might need to do a stop at target or somewhere for me to pick up a few pairs of capris/shorts/skirts.  All the ones I was wearing over the summer were already too big for me, and I have lost even more weight.  I will have to try them on before then get packed.  Even just a few basics to wear while we are there.  I'm not overly picky.  I was going to do some online shopping, but many of the places I order from are now just starting to have their summer stuff - and it won't arrive in time now.  Oh well.  Hopefully I can make some of my stuff work.
> 
> 
> That sounds amazing!!!!  I hope you get to do it    I hope your boil water advisory doesn't last long.  It is not unusual for us either in spring to have a few days of that as well.  Our water is sourced from a mountain water fed river, but when it's spring and melting and high waters etc etc etc, it is hard for our facility to keep up with the rush of debris and water volume.
> 
> I knew about her anniversary, but didn't hear her speech.  I will have to find one and have a listen to it.  It is funny how the tides have turned, and Camilla is accepted now.  Too bad the " institution" wouldn't do that 50 years ago instead of creating a world a heartache for all those involved - especially William and Harry.  I am NOT a Camilla fan...and will leave it at that.
> 
> That sounds like Alberta weather   It can turn at the drop of a hat and many times forecasters have a hard time with forecasting the changes that happen here as well.
> 
> It will be tight, but soooo worth it!!!!    I hope you get a good sleep tonight.  I have been having many sleepless nights.  It seems that lovely peri-menopause symptom I have been blessed with is night sweats and insomia.  Which is frustrating as I have been one of those people as soon as my head hits the pillow I go to sleep - and stay sleeping.
> 
> Well, I should start shuffling some papers!
> 
> Have a great day Hommies!



I hear you with Camilla.....many outside the UK still have issues with her. My mum met her within a charity environment and absolutely adored her after she met her. Haven`t heard anyone say a bad word about her in years. If she`s good enough for William (don`t care about H opinion) then she`s good enough for me. It`s nice seeing a couple happy.

Yes, our weather is crazy right now......blazing sunshine today, but perishingly cold. We got home as quick as we could and hibernated the rest of the day......

Single digits is always good.....seems to have come round fast all of a sudden!




Well, my new lady dentist has left!

New guy, quite young, but seems to know his stuff.......back in 3 months to see him......

Had chicken noodle soup for lunch, bakery bought bread as time was short and got some lovely cod loin for dinner tonight. Made a chive butter sauce with a touch of saffron, beautiful and with the baby roasties, lovely dinner.

Time for pot of tea and some butter cake I baked this afternoon.......


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> I've made another change to our DIsney Dining. We originally had a 9:15 reservation at Raglan Road the night we arrive.  Dh and I really don't want to be out that late since we are going to a park the next morning, so we changed to a 7:15 reservation at The Edison. We've never been there before. DH wants to try it because it is steampunk themed.



We have been to The Edison twice. They have very good cocktails, and I love the grilled cheese and tomato soup. They are little pricey, but what isn't at Disney Springs.

@Pumpkin1172 Yeah for single digits!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Short countdown for Pumpkin.  Yeah, I get that ugh, Monday morning feeling almost every Monday.   Yay, for loosing enough to get new clothes. At least down in FLA, you can always find more summer like clothes.  And sneakers, don’t ask.  

Hope your new, young dentist is a good one for you Schumi. At least if he sticks around and you do like him. 

Ah, with a little one and me lunch.  She made burgers.  As if any choice?  LoL. She enjoys a good burger.  But as that was tasty, I’m already hungry again.  Mid afternoon snack to look for soon.


----------



## macraven

It’s 54 in my area  and 60’s rest of the week.
(and I feel cold)

I totally feel how those that are having winter weather
are  right now
It is not fun to be out doing grocery shopping or run errands in low temps

I got outvoted for the dinner menu tonight
It’s pasta I was told with a vote of 1 to 1
(Mr Mac said it first so that’s why it is pasta night)

He asked me to make some sauce that goes well with pasta shells.

I booked my room at RP this fall about two weeks ago and don’t like the price but I’ll be on the lookout when discounts fully come out

Have seen some posted they have booked with the September dates that gave them discounts
I have not been to pull any hotel rates up so went with the seasonal rate which is bleh, but it is better than nothing.

For Disney trips I have booked about a year out but usually book the Darkside parks at 3 months out.

I’ll watch and wait and see how room costs will be in the coming months.

I gave up on flights booking today
Prices too crazy but I usually don’t book my flights until late spring or early summer
I have driven to Disney/ Universal before and find it is cheaper and faster to drive than fly

Doing a connecting flight to Orlando adds a lot of down time in between connection flights.
But I can deal with that

So in Mac’s world, this is how I spent my entire day

Hope yours was more productive and fun!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

@macraven  I'm sorry you seem to have our cold weather temps.  In typical Canadian fashion I thought I would share   

It's actually beautiful here today.  It's super windy and gusty, but it is melting and seems like the cold winter temps are gone (at least for as far as I can see i nthe next 14 days in the forecast)  and I'll take it.  I'm sure our 41 F would still have you shivering, but I'm just glad I don't have to bring out " the big coat"    

I will have to go give my car a quick spray down.  With all the melting, the spray of wet and souppy sloppy roads is making all my windows hard to see out of now.  I guess I'll do a quick spray off on my way home.  

Chicken is defrosting right now.  I did buy some cheese gnocchi from Costco yesterday.  I have never tried it before   So tonight will be a something new for me.  Might make the chicken into chicken parm, with the cheese gnocchi and a cesaer salad I think it was it will be.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> We have been to The Edison twice. They have very good cocktails, and I love the grilled cheese and tomato soup. They are little pricey, but what isn't at Disney Springs.
> 
> @Pumpkin1172 Yeah for single digits!!!



I like the look of that place, never considered it before. If we do venture to DS might consider that one.




macraven said:


> It’s 54 in my area  and 60’s rest of the week.
> (and I feel cold)
> 
> I totally feel how those that are having winter weather
> are  right now
> It is not fun to be out doing grocery shopping or run errands in low temps
> 
> I got outvoted for the dinner menu tonight
> It’s pasta I was told with a vote of 1 to 1
> (Mr Mac said it first so that’s why it is pasta night)
> 
> He asked me to make some sauce that goes well with pasta shells.
> 
> I booked my room at RP this fall about two weeks ago and don’t like the price but I’ll be on the lookout when discounts fully come out
> 
> Have seen some posted they have booked with the September dates that gave them discounts
> I have not been to pull any hotel rates up so went with the seasonal rate which is bleh, but it is better than nothing.
> 
> For Disney trips I have booked about a year out but usually book the Darkside parks at 3 months out.
> 
> I’ll watch and wait and see how room costs will be in the coming months.
> 
> I gave up on flights booking today
> Prices too crazy but I usually don’t book my flights until late spring or early summer
> I have driven to Disney/ Universal before and find it is cheaper and faster to drive than fly
> 
> Doing a connecting flight to Orlando adds a lot of down time in between connection flights.
> But I can deal with that
> 
> So in Mac’s world, this is how I spent my entire day
> 
> Hope yours was more productive and fun!



I`d be cold too in that mac.......not warm at all. 

I quite like days like that.....looking for flights and so on.......you have plenty of time for your flights yet, at least you have your hotel room sorted, going to be a busy month....bookings are already high for September. 




Pumpkin.....be interested in what you think of gnocchi. It`s not for us. 




Bedtime here.......wind is still billowing around us, trees are certainly swaying around us. Hope we can sleep.......

But, tired, so we should. 

Have a lovely evening.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh littke one wants Chinese. No cooking for mom?  Okay.  Wet sounding out.  Ick!


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> I like the look of that place, never considered it before. If we do venture to DS might consider that one.


It's beautiful inside, and like I said, the cocktails are fabulous. It's got a great vibe. Another plus is that they don't allow kids after 8pm.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. I have been so sleepy today. I have been gifting to stay awake until bedtime, but have nodded off twice since getting home from work. 

Today has been cold and rainy, so chili was in order for dinner tonight. I think I have enough left over for lunch tomorrow. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> We officially hit our single digit countdown today  I can look ahead at the forecast and see that so far, it looks PERFECT!!!!! I told dh we might need to do a stop at target or somewhere for me to pick up a few pairs of capris/shorts/skirts. All the ones I was wearing over the summer were already too big for me, and I have lost even more weight. I will have to try them on before then get packed. Even just a few basics to wear while we are there. I'm not overly picky. I was going to do some online shopping, but many of the places I order from are now just starting to have their summer stuff - and it won't arrive in time now. Oh well. Hopefully I can make some of my stuff work.


 Yay for single digits and congrats on the weight loss. 



schumigirl said:


> Well, my new lady dentist has left!
> 
> New guy, quite young, but seems to know his stuff.......back in 3 months to see him......


 That's a bummer. Hope you like the new guy just as well.



soniam said:


> We have been to The Edison twice. They have very good cocktails, and I love the grilled cheese and tomato soup. They are little pricey, but what isn't at Disney Springs.


 I checked the menu and it looks like they have something for all of us. B will be happy to see salmon on the menu. 



macraven said:


> It’s 54 in my area  and 60’s rest of the week.
> (and I feel cold)
> 
> I totally feel how those that are having winter weather
> are  right now
> It is not fun to be out doing grocery shopping or run errands in low temps
> 
> I got outvoted for the dinner menu tonight
> It’s pasta I was told with a vote of 1 to 1
> (Mr Mac said it first so that’s why it is pasta night)
> 
> He asked me to make some sauce that goes well with pasta shells.
> 
> I booked my room at RP this fall about two weeks ago and don’t like the price but I’ll be on the lookout when discounts fully come out
> 
> Have seen some posted they have booked with the September dates that gave them discounts
> I have not been to pull any hotel rates up so went with the seasonal rate which is bleh, but it is better than nothing.
> 
> For Disney trips I have booked about a year out but usually book the Darkside parks at 3 months out.
> 
> I’ll watch and wait and see how room costs will be in the coming months.
> 
> I gave up on flights booking today
> Prices too crazy but I usually don’t book my flights until late spring or early summer
> I have driven to Disney/ Universal before and find it is cheaper and faster to drive than fly
> 
> Doing a connecting flight to Orlando adds a lot of down time in between connection flights.
> But I can deal with that
> 
> So in Mac’s world, this is how I spent my entire day
> 
> Hope yours was more productive and fun!


 Cold and rainy today, but it is supposed to warm up this week.

I have already booked my flight for September, but  am waiting on the hotel. I think I got a good deal on the flight. I used flight miles which I have never done before. 



soniam said:


> It's beautiful inside, and like I said, the cocktails are fabulous. It's got a great vibe. Another plus is that they don't allow kids after 8pm.


 Hmm..I'm almost tempted to see if they have a reservation available after 8:00. 

I should probably go to sleep now, but we are watching the Olympics and I want to see the figure skaters tonight.


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin1172 said:


> @macraven  I'm sorry you seem to have our cold weather temps.  In typical Canadian fashion I thought I would share



Well, I lived in an area where our temps were basically winter and the 4th of July most of my life so I have been thru a lot of winters of cold and snow

I was one of the biggest whiners on the sans when it came to nasty cold weather.

i had no idea we would ever move south 
It took me a year or two to get used to mild winters and hot sunny days when seasons changed

I do like we have some seasons during the year as I could not live in hot weather all the time.
And our winters here are not harsh but my heavy winter coats are in a closet just in case ….


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> It's beautiful inside, and like I said, the cocktails are fabulous. It's got a great vibe. Another plus is that they don't allow kids after 8pm.



I wish they had some places that had a no kid policy all day too.......I think we`d visit during the day if we do go there.

We have few places here that have a no kid policy, and they are brilliant. Nothing wrong with kids, but sometimes, it`s nice to have an adult only restaurant.




Charade67 said:


> Good evening. I have been so sleepy today. I have been gifting to stay awake until bedtime, but have nodded off twice since getting home from work.
> 
> Today has been cold and rainy, so chili was in order for dinner tonight. I think I have enough left over for lunch tomorrow.
> 
> Yay for single digits and congrats on the weight loss.
> 
> That's a bummer. Hope you like the new guy just as well.
> 
> I checked the menu and it looks like they have something for all of us. B will be happy to see salmon on the menu.
> 
> Cold and rainy today, but it is supposed to warm up this week.
> 
> I have already booked my flight for September, but  am waiting on the hotel. I think I got a good deal on the flight. I used flight miles which I have never done before.
> 
> Hmm..I'm almost tempted to see if they have a reservation available after 8:00.
> 
> I should probably go to sleep now, but we are watching the Olympics and I want to see the figure skaters tonight.



I hope so too, I don`t like change when it comes to dentists.

What hotel are you thinking of for September?




macraven said:


> Well, I lived in an area where our temps were basically winter and the 4th of July most of my life so I have been thru a lot of winters of cold and snow
> 
> I was one of the biggest whiners on the sans when it came to nasty cold weather.
> 
> i had no idea we would ever move south
> It took me a year or two to get used to mild winters and hot sunny days when seasons changed
> 
> I do like we have some seasons during the year as I could not live in hot weather all the time.
> And our winters here are not harsh but my heavy winter coats are in a closet just in case ….



You certainly did serve your time with cold weather where you used to live......you certainly earned the gorgeous weather you have now......

We have seasons here, but they are shifting for sure. I love something about every season, even though our summers are nowhere near as good as what America gets, usually.....we do have our occasional bursts of heatwaves for about 10 days and darn grateful we are too for it when it does happen........lol......




So fed up with the wind outside now.......and it`s not going anywhere anytime soon, just hoping it warms up sometime soon, but right now, it`s still quite cold for us. No snow thankfully.

Someone asked me last night if I had made any dining reservations for our May trip........er, no.....and no plans to except maybe The Palm or Eddie V`s......every other meal we`ll wing it as usual. Managed fine on the Christmas trip with no reservations. Granted we do eat offsite a lot.

Got my friend coming round this morning for mid morning tea, so no plans to go out as we don`t need anything. She might bring the one dog, and it`s the one that is spooked by our dining room.......being honest I don`t really like animals in the house, but hers just sit in the corner and don`t roam around, especially near the dining room......lol......

Will be making chicken in a maple bbq sauce tonight. We brought back some gorgeous Vermont Maple syrup from Mount Dora farmers market and have only used it a couple of times......trying to make two huge bottles last, but it`s gorgeous and hard to resist.

Breakfast muffins and fruit plate for breakfast........




























Happy Tuesday ☺​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah Taco Tuesday is here.  Yay!  The day Mac may be doing a no cooking dinner and a Taco Bell run instead.  

Ooh very hazy out, and at the freezing mark. And as there’s still wet, icy conditions with a Special Weather Report issued for that. And ack, enough wind, no matter if you can’t see that far, your eyes will try to close as you shiver feeling like it’s 26 degrees out. But starting that unseasonably higher high weather temps this week. Hey, any week in February we see a 60 degree high on Saturday, to end it, is a win in my book.

I guess I like where I live. I can complain about the ooh it’s cold, the steamy hot, and ah, such a nice Fall and sometimes a too cool Spring or a wow, Summer like Spring. We tend to get all 4 seasons. And while we have had lots of snow, with a blizzard here and there, we haven’t had that much snow lately. This year, has seen more snow than the last years, when our snow totals were less than an inch.  But even as it’s still our coldest month, little one can’t wait to wear shorts. Eh, I’d don’t mind feeling a little cool.

And so, the traffic does not seem to be bothered by the haze or icy conditions out there. Sounds fast, as usual in the early hours. But happy no commuting, and have been up and going for hours now. And yay, while I never seem to share my tea, glad to hear Schumi had some company with her morning tea. Never the less, while not proper breakfast tea, it’s breakfast type tea time for me. I mean refill time. 

Most terrific Taco Tuesday homies.


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> What hotel are you thinking of for September?


I might do Sapphire Falls again. I really liked that hotel. I discovered last year that I didn’t need the express pass, so I probably won’t be staying at any of the top 3 resorts.


----------



## Charade67

I am really bored at work right now.

I can’t unsee it.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I might do Sapphire Falls again. I really liked that hotel. I discovered last year that I didn’t need the express pass, so I probably won’t be staying at any of the top 3 resorts.



Nice choice. 

We`ll be doing a split stay for Royal and Sapphire this September, love both hotels a lot. 

Still won`t be without EP though, maybe we`re spoiled......even if there`s 3 folks in the regular line we`ll still use EP. Although sometimes we do like to go through the regular line, just to see the good ones.





Miserable day here, barely stopped raining and although not cold, it`s hardly weather to be out. 

Friend popped round this morning and brought a classic Victoria Sponge she baked, she is so much better than I am at baking, so it was very nice. Had a good old chatter and a few hours passed before we knew it sorting out the world, and we fixed a date to start up the book group next month. One to suit us, sent the others txts and said we hoped they`d be there and will choose a book in the next day or so. 

Made the Maple bbq sauce for tonight, it will be quite lovely I think, had a taste or two and will cook breasts wrapped in parma ham later, it`ll be like Hunter`s Chicken but no cheese on top. Parmentier potatoes and roast peppers.

Seems to be clearing up now, just as it`s getting dark. Typical.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

A quick morning stop in before the paper shuffling starts lol

It is still windy here as well.  We lost lots of snow yesterday with the warm temps and wind - but after record amounts of snow...I'm o.k. with that lol.  Evening was quiet last night.  Our furry visitor went home to his family last night.  My lap was empty for the first time in a week lol.  He is was a great visitor and is more than welcome to come again.  For a dog who wouldn't come to me for a few years and only the last maybe 5 years that he actually would come to me and let me pet him, he sure loved my lap during his stay.  

Pretty quiet evening other than that!  



schumigirl said:


> Pumpkin.....be interested in what you think of gnocchi. It`s not for us.


We did not care for it either.  I have had gnocchi before.  It was at a classier restaurant, and it was fantastic!  It was a ricotta gnocchi with kobe beef in a vodka marinara sauce.  Very tasty.  This was NOT even close lol.  I would love to try to make it from scratch and see how we like it then.  I now know I can pass of those at the grocery store.  


macraven said:


> Well, I lived in an area where our temps were basically winter and the 4th of July most of my life so I have been thru a lot of winters of cold and snow
> 
> I was one of the biggest whiners on the sans when it came to nasty cold weather.
> 
> i had no idea we would ever move south
> It took me a year or two to get used to mild winters and hot sunny days when seasons changed


You have definitely served your time in cold weather and deserve each mild winter day and hot summer day you get 


Lynne G said:


> But happy no commuting, and have been up and going for hours now. And yay, while I never seem to share my tea, glad to hear Schumi had some company with her morning tea. Never the less, while not proper breakfast tea, it’s breakfast type tea time for me. I mean refill time.


It's great you don't have to do a commute today and that you get to enjoy your tea at home!  


Charade67 said:


> I might do Sapphire Falls again. I really liked that hotel. I discovered last year that I didn’t need the express pass, so I probably won’t be staying at any of the top 3 resorts.


I would love to stay there.  It looks soooo beautiful!!!!  Enjoy your stay there!

Well, I should start shuffling some papers.  I have a busy afternoon ahead with a few  teleconference meetings to teach peeps some data entry today.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> A quick morning stop in before the paper shuffling starts lol
> 
> It is still windy here as well.  We lost lots of snow yesterday with the warm temps and wind - but after record amounts of snow...I'm o.k. with that lol.  Evening was quiet last night.  Our furry visitor went home to his family last night.  My lap was empty for the first time in a week lol.  He is was a great visitor and is more than welcome to come again.  For a dog who wouldn't come to me for a few years and only the last maybe 5 years that he actually would come to me and let me pet him, he sure loved my lap during his stay.
> 
> Pretty quiet evening other than that!
> 
> 
> We did not care for it either.  I have had gnocchi before.  It was at a classier restaurant, and it was fantastic!  It was a ricotta gnocchi with kobe beef in a vodka marinara sauce.  Very tasty.  This was NOT even close lol.  I would love to try to make it from scratch and see how we like it then.  I now know I can pass of those at the grocery store.
> 
> You have definitely served your time in cold weather and deserve each mild winter day and hot summer day you get
> 
> It's great you don't have to do a commute today and that you get to enjoy your tea at home!
> 
> I would love to stay there.  It looks soooo beautiful!!!!  Enjoy your stay there!
> 
> Well, I should start shuffling some papers.  I have a busy afternoon ahead with a few  teleconference meetings to teach peeps some data entry today.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Yes, home made didn`t thrill me either and we once had it when we ate at The Savoy in London.....still thought it had the taste and texture of wallpaper paste. But, hope you find one you like. 

How cute the dog took to you like that, I`m sure you`ll miss him now he`s gone. I thought you had a dog of your own?? Must be mixing you up with someone else....

Enjoy your afternoon.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> How cute the dog took to you like that, I`m sure you`ll miss him now he`s gone. I thought you had a dog of your own?? Must be mixing you up with someone else....


We had a dog.  He went to the doggy rainbow a year and a half ago.  
It felt good to have a poochie again in the house, but I / We LOVE our freedom of being able to go places and not have to worry about getting home for the dog or about kenneling or finding someone to watch while we go away.  

It's funny that he didn't like me.  Most animals LOVE me.  They gravitate to me, and even dogs who can be snappy with strangers etc etc they love me.  Scooter - did not!!!!  The last few years he would hop up for pets from me...but at the house this week...he couldn't WAIT for me to sit down so he could come up.  Such a strange little guy.


----------



## macraven

After 3 hours of dental work done today, finally back home
One more session to finish the work later this month.

sedation dentistry is the only way I can do it

totally wiped out now that I’m back home.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> After 3 hours of dental work done today, finally back home
> One more session to finish the work later this month.
> 
> sedation dentistry is the only way I can do it
> 
> totally wiped out now that I’m back home.



Glad it went ok mac.........take it easy the rest of today, 3 hours is a lot of dental work in one day.


----------



## macraven

Schumi
I am done for the day for doing anything productive
The new crown should be ready in two weeks

Obviously, I am spending my children‘s inheritance as we don’t have dental insurance


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi
> I am done for the day for doing anything productive
> The new crown should be ready in two weeks
> 
> Obviously, I am spending my children‘s inheritance as we don’t have dental insurance



lol...........I think they`d prefer you to be happy with your teeth......

Yep, rest up nicely......






Pumpkin1172 said:


> We had a dog.  He went to the doggy rainbow a year and a half ago.
> It felt good to have a poochie again in the house, but I / We LOVE our freedom of being able to go places and not have to worry about getting home for the dog or about kenneling or finding someone to watch while we go away.
> 
> It's funny that he didn't like me.  Most animals LOVE me.  They gravitate to me, and even dogs who can be snappy with strangers etc etc they love me.  Scooter - did not!!!!  The last few years he would hop up for pets from me...but at the house this week...he couldn't WAIT for me to sit down so he could come up.  Such a strange little guy.



I wasn`t sure, I can get mixed up with folks.....lol......

Yes, one of the many reasons we don`t have a dog.....we`d have no one to look after it, although I know several friends would take a dog as they have loads of room too. But, to be honest, we`re too lazy.......I do enjoy walking my friends dogs and petting them, but won`t ever have one. 

I remember one of my cousins in NY, they had 3 dogs and this little yappy snarly thing took to me, and they all watched in amazement as it always came and sat beside me and wanted petted.......cute little thing that really did growl at everyone else. 



Interesting to see Undercover Tourist is now a Dis sponsor......never saw that one coming.

Dinner over, it was very nice, maple syrup wasn`t too overwhelming in the sauce, would have been maybe too sweet but for the addition of some hot smoked paprika, cayenne pepper and the bacon I wrapped the chicken in, added a little salt as an alternate flavour. 

Time for tea and a slice of the Victoria sponge my lovely friend left us........


----------



## keishashadow

52 & raining. Waiting for return time to Minnie RR & off to AK to dine

parks are packed. Disney good blog had update of their time in MK yesterday.  People mover was down for awhile. We did get on it later & got stuck.  Fire alarms, turned out to be break room refrigerator 
food recap
Miller’s Nashville chicken, yum. Glad I got sauce on side h-o-t

pretzel at beer place in mgm   plate. Looked skimpier than usual


Steakhouse 71 we found our new MK restaurant. Onion soup to die for & mr said shrimp was perfect

the crab cake sliders beat the boathouses offering.  Mr’s hamburger had wonderful Taste with the pork belly thankfully being basically a thick slice of bacon

it’s been in low 50s mostly.  Even I who dip
Into our pool when water hits 64 won’t go into the resort’s. having such a wonderful trip, even tho dodging cheerleaders . Just what the doctor ordered


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> 52 & raining. Waiting for return time to Minnie RR & off to AK to dine
> 
> parks are packed. Disney good blog had update of their time in MK yesterday.  People mover was down for awhile. We did get on it later & got stuck.  Fire alarms, turned out to be break room refrigerator
> food recap
> Miller’s Nashville chicken, yum. Glad I got sauce on side h-o-t
> View attachment 645886
> pretzel at beer place in mgm   plate. Looked skimpier than usual
> View attachment 645887
> 
> Steakhouse 71 we found our new MK restaurant. Onion soup to die for & mr said shrimp was perfect
> View attachment 645888
> the crab cake sliders beat the boathouses offering.  Mr’s hamburger had wonderful Taste with the pork belly thankfully being basically a thick slice of bacon
> View attachment 645889
> it’s been in low 50s mostly.  Even I who dip
> Into our pool when water hits 64 won’t go into the resort’s. having such a wonderful trip, even tho dodging cheerleaders . Just what the doctor ordered
> View attachment 645890



Love the Ale house Nashville Chicken........it is hot! 

Pics are lovely....glad you`re having such a nice and relaxing time there........and yes, stay out of that pool....far too cold!!


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> I wish they had some places that had a no kid policy all day too.......I think we`d visit during the day if we do go there.
> 
> We have few places here that have a no kid policy, and they are brilliant. Nothing wrong with kids, but sometimes, it`s nice to have an adult only restaurant.



I hear ya. I have one so that I don't have to deal with other people's  Celebrity cruises usually don't have many kids on them. However, Virgin cruises are adult only. I want to try one of those, but they are only 7 nights right now.



Charade67 said:


> I might do Sapphire Falls again. I really liked that hotel. I discovered last year that I didn’t need the express pass, so I probably won’t be staying at any of the top 3 resorts.



I want to stay there, but we like EP and DH and DS always want to stay at Hard Rock.



macraven said:


> After 3 hours of dental work done today, finally back home
> One more session to finish the work later this month.
> 
> sedation dentistry is the only way I can do it
> 
> totally wiped out now that I’m back home.



Take it easy and just rest. Sounds unpleasant.



macraven said:


> Schumi
> I am done for the day for doing anything productive
> The new crown should be ready in two weeks
> 
> Obviously, I am spending my children‘s inheritance as we don’t have dental insurance



Well, bad teeth can cause all sorts of expensive health care issues, so maybe it's a wash or better to get the dental care. You can tell them that you are saving them money though.



keishashadow said:


> 52 & raining. Waiting for return time to Minnie RR & off to AK to dine
> 
> parks are packed. Disney good blog had update of their time in MK yesterday.  People mover was down for awhile. We did get on it later & got stuck.  Fire alarms, turned out to be break room refrigerator
> food recap
> Miller’s Nashville chicken, yum. Glad I got sauce on side h-o-t
> View attachment 645886
> pretzel at beer place in mgm   plate. Looked skimpier than usual
> View attachment 645887
> 
> Steakhouse 71 we found our new MK restaurant. Onion soup to die for & mr said shrimp was perfect
> View attachment 645888
> the crab cake sliders beat the boathouses offering.  Mr’s hamburger had wonderful Taste with the pork belly thankfully being basically a thick slice of bacon
> View attachment 645889
> it’s been in low 50s mostly.  Even I who dip
> Into our pool when water hits 64 won’t go into the resort’s. having such a wonderful trip, even tho dodging cheerleaders . Just what the doctor ordered
> View attachment 645890



I read about that fire/smoke. It shut down Space Mountain. Oh, so you got stuck in that. Bummer. Food looks good. I have been wanting to hit the beer place. Maybe I can convince DS to eat the pretzel; he loves big German pretzels. Steakhouse 71 sounds great. I need to try to go there, maybe on an MK day. Temps don't sound great, but I guess it could be worse.


----------



## schumigirl

Ever slept great and still woke up feeling like an extra from The Walking Dead! Yep, went to bed early last night and think I slept too long, woke up at 5.30 and felt like I never slept a wink.....I did though. 

Made a pot of tea and slowly came to life........I still have all the low lighting on in the kitchen, not ready for brighter lights yet. Not quite sure of our plans for the day yet......will decide after we`ve had breakfast, not time to eat yet, far too early. Feel like croissants....then I`ll have a look at the weather for the day ahead. Not sure if it`s a lunching out Wednesday or not, will catch up with others later.

Fair few weeks of winter left yet.......still so dark this early in the morning. 


























Happy Wednesday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, a wonderful Wednesday is here.

Enjoying the live reports Keisha. Sorry to hear of getting stuck on a ride, and yum, the food pictures. We like the German restaurant. Both my kids took German language in school, so they did enjoy listening, as much a the food. With was a buffet, there’s always at least enough to make me full enough. Liked the pretzel from the quick service part of it too. But that was years ago. Neither kid wants to visit the mouse any time soon, including the SW geek older one. Maybe one of these days, a short 4 or 5 day, and see if we can get a military rate or other that makes it worth going if they request. I may be doing some mouse before the dark side this September. Still seeing if the rates are ones I want to lock in.

I agree Schumi, very dark here now too. Mostly clear and 24 degrees out. As that cold air is still hanging around, the sky will show us the sun all day. And a warmer day, 50 degrees is the high. So while still be wearing my lightweight winter jacket, that lunchtime walk will be with sunglasses too. For February, it’s a nice day. And that cool, and rainy I see in the South. Saw VB was closed for weather yesterday, and probably will be today too. Yeah. Doubt we’d enjoy the pool when temps in the 50’s, but have been to Aquadica and VB when the temps were in the 60’s. Just got lots of towels, and low crowds.

And so, had a very good sleep, and back to that early routine. Tea being enjoyed, and happy it’s already Wednesday.

So homies, get over this hump feeling of a day, and that oh so nice Friday feeling will be here.  Still thinking my Friday should be on the lazy side.  Scheduled at least. Yay!


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all.  Here are yak & yeti St. Louis/Korean BBQ fall off the bone ribs (that’s a mouthful lol) that talked to me all night.  Mr loves the sweet & sour chicken that isn’t that bottled glop sort. I really didn’t want to haul down to AK just for dinner in heavy rain. Glad we did, only did the greatly abbreviated lion king show 





macraven said:


> Have seen some posted they have booked with the September dates that gave them discounts


I priced out many different sept dates/lengths covering once HHN begins.  Didn’t see one savvy traveler rate pop up.  I did see somebody post they snagged a very low rate at RP end of month. Go figure 


soniam said:


> Celebrity cruises


We only did one. really liked their all inclusive drink pkg.  food was a notch above too. We’d book again if itinerary matched our needs.  On negative side, Entertainment was rather lacking. Crowd was of the walking dead sort lol. Probably because one of the longer southern Caribbean cruises


soniam said:


> Maybe I can convince DS to eat the pretzel; he loves big German pretzels. Steakhouse 71 sounds great. I need to try to go there, maybe on an MK day. Temps don't sound great, but I guess it could be worse.


Oh, quite happy to just be here. I’m just a water dog.  Yesterday, we each grabbed a MM pretzel from stand   Wound up tossing them after a few bites


Lynne G said:


> my kids took German language in school, so they did enjoy listening,


That was my youngest DS language too


Lynne G said:


> Still seeing if the rates are ones I want to lock in.


I was shocked to grab a PH rate this trip pretax $95. Paid double that last go round. Our April dates were also high and nearly sold out. Considering switching to DTD hotel if I can catch a good rate   They get the booking benefits too

Do u ever do SoG?  We could only book sept or jan. Never any availability our dates


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all.  Here are yak & yeti St. Louis/Korean BBQ fall off the bone ribs (that’s a mouthful lol) that talked to me all night.  Mr loves the sweet & sour chicken that isn’t that bottled glop sort. I really didn’t want to haul down to AK just for dinner in heavy rain. Glad we did, only did the greatly abbreviated lion king show
> 
> View attachment 646046
> 
> 
> I priced out many different sept dates/lengths covering once HHN begins.  Didn’t see one savvy traveler rate pop up.  I did see somebody post they snagged a very low rate at RP end of month. Go figure
> 
> We only did one. really liked their all inclusive drink pkg.  food was a notch above too. We’d book again if itinerary matched our needs.  On negative side, Entertainment was rather lacking. Crowd was of the walking dead sort lol. Probably because one of the longer southern Caribbean cruises
> 
> Oh, quite happy to just be here. I’m just a water dog.  Yesterday, we each grabbed a MM pretzel from stand   Wound up tossing them after a few bites
> 
> That was my youngest DS language too
> 
> I was shocked to grab a PH rate this trip pretax $95. Paid double that last go round. Our April dates were also high and nearly sold out. Considering switching to DTD hotel if I can catch a good rate   They get the booking benefits too
> 
> Do u ever do SoG?  We could only book sept or jan. Never any availability our dates




OMG!!!! Those ribs are amazing!!! And sweet and sour chicken......lush!!!

German was my language too....it helped having that gutteral Scottish accent so similar to a lot of German sounds, and having folks from there helped a bit too. Most took French when I went to school, so it was nice having a smaller class as very few opted for it back then. I think there were only 6 of us.

What`s a MM pretzel?

Hope you`re still having a blast....... 





Didn`t get a walk, it`s just too cold, but did go out for some fresh produce to a farm shop in the middle of nowhere for a load of veg and salad for next few days, it was a nice drive out. One of the gang tried to get some of us together for lunch, but no one was taking her up today......shame as it is a beautiful day, just cold.

Stopped in to a fish shop before we went home in a town further along from us and got some salmon for dinner tonight, always goes down well here.

Enjoyed doing my Wordle of the day......yes, I`m addicted......got it in four attempts last two days, I`d prefer it took 3, but there you go.......shame it`s only one word a day, or maybe it`s a good thing!! I think every one of my friends are doing it now, and one is cursing me for introducing it to her. She`s so welcome......she might be a maths genius, but words are better.......lol.....

Afternoon pot of tea time........


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, yes, we have stated over Christmas and other times at SOG over the years.  Mostly when they let those those that stayed there, parking was free in the parks. We also walked over to the Poly or took Poly bus sometimes.  Though will say, when we did use the shuttle service, they generally were on time.  Rooms are big, and mostly always quiet, that last part l really like staying in military housing, as quiet kids are so nice to have. 

Ack, time is dragging for some reason. DH got his renewed license. Was almost boasting, as he got in the senior line, for those of us over 60. Don’t care, I won’t see that age for a few more years. But told him to go when first open, and was quick, as back in about a little over an hour, as drive to it is about 15 to 20 minutes each way.

Not sure what lunch will be, but looking forward to walking.  Not exactly warm, but so nice to see so bright, blue sky.


----------



## Charade67

Another slow workday. I’ve already done everything I need to do today. I’m waiting for the mail to arrive. Hopefully we will get some claim checks and I can work on those.



schumigirl said:


> We`ll be doing a split stay for Royal and Sapphire this September, love both hotels a lot.
> 
> Still won`t be without EP though, maybe we`re spoiled......even if there`s 3 folks in the regular line we`ll still use EP. Although sometimes we do like to go through the regular line, just to see the good ones.


 I was able to walk on to almost every ride last year, so I am going to take my chances again. I’ll consider the other hotels if I can get a really good rate. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I would love to stay there. It looks soooo beautiful!!!! Enjoy your stay there!


 I really enjoyed it last year. Will definitely stay there again sometime. 



soniam said:


> I want to stay there, but we like EP and DH and DS always want to stay at Hard Rock.


 Dh wants to stay at Hard Rock the next time we go as a family. We stayed at Royal Pacific last time and really enjoyed it. 



keishashadow said:


> Hey all. Here are yak & yeti St. Louis/Korean BBQ fall off the bone ribs (that’s a mouthful lol) that talked to me all night. Mr loves the sweet & sour chicken that isn’t that bottled glop sort.


 All the food looks so good. Glad you are having a good time despite the fire and cheerleaders. 



keishashadow said:


> I priced out many different sept dates/lengths covering once HHN begins. Didn’t see one savvy traveler rate pop up. I did see somebody post they snagged a very low rate at RP end of month. Go figure


 I just checked my dates and the savvy traveler rate is $199 for Sapphire Falls. I think I paid about $125 last year. 



schumigirl said:


> Enjoyed doing my Wordle of the day......yes, I`m addicted...


I’ve been playing that too. I’m much more of a math person then words, but Wordle is easy enough for me.

Is it lunchtime yet?


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Another slow workday. I’ve already done everything I need to do today. I’m waiting for the mail to arrive. Hopefully we will get some claim checks and I can work on those.
> 
> I was able to walk on to almost every ride last year, so I am going to take my chances again. I’ll consider the other hotels if I can get a really good rate.
> 
> I really enjoyed it last year. Will definitely stay there again sometime.
> 
> Dh wants to stay at Hard Rock the next time we go as a family. We stayed at Royal Pacific last time and really enjoyed it.
> 
> All the food looks so good. Glad you are having a good time despite the fire and cheerleaders.
> 
> I just checked my dates and the savvy traveler rate is $199 for Sapphire Falls. I think I paid about $125 last year.
> 
> 
> I’ve been playing that too. I’m much more of a math person then words, but Wordle is easy enough for me.
> 
> Is it lunchtime yet?



Of course you should.....I was talking about how we are spoiled and won`t be without EP. We don`t like to line up, many are fine with it. And Sapphire is beautiful, we can`t wait to get back there in May.

Sounds like another slow day for you.....hope your time passes quickly.....shame there isn`t more Wordles every day......I think it`s quite a fun little doodle. 






Just spent nearly an hour on the phone sorting out a name issue. Although we have a double barrelled surname, we only use the middle one on a daily basis. But anything legal has to be the proper one.....but it does cause some confusion and trying to convince folks we are the same people on the letter can sometimes be difficult, espcially when they don`t listen to what you`re actually saying.......I could have been talking Russian to this woman and her English wasn`t exactly as good as it should have been. 

Finally got through to someone in the UK who got it sorted. But, folks just don`t listen sometimes.......no my name is not Erroll!!!

Got off the phone and it rang immediately. It was our Porsche dealership wondering if we want to change the car yet as it`ll be a long order if we do. Usually we change our cars every 3 years, but think we might keep this one 4 years as we love it. But, said we`ll go have a chat and see what`s new.......it`s a few hours away from us, so might be a little day out for that......not very exciting though, although we both love looking at new cars. 

Sun is still shining, but will set soon, losing that daylight again.


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> no my name is not Erroll!!!


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> I priced out many different sept dates/lengths covering once HHN begins.  Didn’t see one savvy traveler rate pop up.  I did see somebody post they snagged a very low rate at RP end of month. Go figure
> 
> We only did one. really liked their all inclusive drink pkg.  food was a notch above too. We’d book again if itinerary matched our needs.  On negative side, Entertainment was rather lacking. Crowd was of the walking dead sort lol. Probably because one of the longer southern Caribbean cruises
> 
> Oh, quite happy to just be here. I’m just a water dog.  Yesterday, we each grabbed a MM pretzel from stand   Wound up tossing them after a few bites



Got a quote for our July trip, and HRH was abou $700/night. The other deluxe weren't much better. I priced out Sapphire and Cabana Bay with regular and unlimited EP. We would either spend more for the 3 of us or only save $50/night. DH decided to stick with HRH. There were Savvy Traveler for some hotels, but not HRH. Hopefully, they will add one or an AP discount.

They have some great itineraries.

MM pretzels are the worst. It's like bad tasting bread. The German in me screams every time I see one; they are not pretzels!



schumigirl said:


> What`s a MM pretzel?


MIckey Mouse pretzels


----------



## buckeev

*GET.ME.OUT.OF.HERE!!!*
USO and WDW...*TWO *MORE SLEEPZ!!!    

Any SAN'rs gonna be there!?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Wednesday afternoon stop in - finally.

Seems lots of little things are hitting my desk, but I'm getting them cleared off just as fast - thank goodness.  Trying to stay on top of everything before next week - when the others try to cover for me being gone.  

Ran home over lunch to grab a bite to eat...I seen the neighbourhood retired men are out in full force chipping the ice to create rivers and hopefully get the water on our street to flow into the gutter/thingys lol.  I always giggle a little bit.  They have such a great time doing this.  They look like little boys with big grins on their faces as they win victory over the water rushing away lol.

Going to stop in my favorite local shoe store on my way home from work.  I purchased a hew pair of what I'm hoping will be my park shoes.  I should have enough time in the next few days to break them in.  I have had them before, so I know the break in time is short.  I wore my other pair completely out.  Can't wait to get them onto my feet! 



macraven said:


> After 3 hours of dental work done today, finally back home
> One more session to finish the work later this month.
> 
> sedation dentistry is the only way I can do it
> 
> totally wiped out now that I’m back home.


I hope your recovery time is quick.  That would do me in for days!!!!


keishashadow said:


> Into our pool when water hits 64 won’t go into the resort’s. having such a wonderful trip, even tho dodging cheerleaders . Just what the doctor ordered


LOVING the pictures.  Enjoy your time there!


schumigirl said:


> Ever slept great and still woke up feeling like an extra from The Walking Dead! Yep, went to bed early last night and think I slept too long, woke up at 5.30 and felt like I never slept a wink.....I did though.


I felt the same way this morning.  I didn't want to drag my butt up to come to work.  Our forecast is calling for high gusty winds again today - hense why my head and body felt like that.  I hope your weather warms up so you can get out walking again.  It is definitely a struggle when you want to go out to do it...but the weather just is not cooperating.  


Lynne G said:


> Ack, time is dragging for some reason.


Yup...today is feeling like that for me too!


Charade67 said:


> Another slow workday. I’ve already done everything I need to do today. I’m waiting for the mail to arrive. Hopefully we will get some claim checks and I can work on those.


I've found enough things to keep me busy until now.  I think I'll hit the shredding and get more of that done.  

Well, I should get going and find a few more things to do yet today.  
Have a great day/evening everyone!


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> *GET.ME.OUT.OF.HERE!!!*
> USO and WDW...*TWO *MORE SLEEPZ!!!
> 
> Any SAN'rs gonna be there!?



i wish I could be there !!

Tell Gage I said “hey” to him!


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin 
I was about to send the hounds out to look for youse ….
Happy you checked in here


----------



## macraven

I kept a quiet easy day and whined to Mr Mac I was gonna  die
Think he got tired of it and he went with friends for a long bike ride
Lol

Dental work has never been easy for me
Don’t know which is worse, child birth or dentistry.

What plans do you have for Valentines Day?
Do any of you go out for dinner?

We just do a card and call it a day
Years back we did make it a date night but after being married for a long time, we keep it simple now.

Hope all are doing good tonight!


----------



## Lynne G

Nope, for Valentine’s Day, we just say we love each other, and call it a day.  Never ate out, as seemed way too crowded, and more expensive meal.  No flowers, particularly after older one was diagnosed as having an allergy.  No gifts either.  Most of the time, it’s a week day, like this year, and going out on a week day is not usual for us, except sometimes a Friday dinner out, or ordered for pick up.

Yay for the Buckeev countdown! Wish we’re having that countdown. Have an awesome time!

Ah, was national pizza day, so snap pizzas for us, for a very late dinner. Tasty, and may have a piece or two leftover, so reheated or cold pizza tomorrow? Good for my family. One of the leftover foods I keep. As most of the time, if I put a leftover in the refrigerator, no one eats it. Hence, we rarely keep any leftover meal items. But Chinese and pizza are the two we tend to eat the leftovers.

Ooh, almost bedtime for me. Older one has been working at the early hour start too, the last couple of days. He took a nap, which is why dinner was so late, that, and the fact that we did not eat lunch until 2:30 this afternoon.

Have a good night, sound and refreshing sleep all.


----------



## soniam

@macraven We sometimes go out for Valentines, but we haven't been going out much to eat since covid. We will probably get togo food. DS's 16th birthday is tomorrow, so we will be celebrating at home this weekend, just us. Getting him balloons (he still loves mylar balloons), a cookie cake, and making pizza; he loves my homemade pizza. I got a bottle of champagne for DH and I to have, and I might get some chocolate covered strawberries. We are going to attempt to make Toothsome's Wicked Cherry cocktail at home too. I also found a recipe for Epcot's Garden Grill cinnamon sticky bread. Lots of garbage this weekend, and then back on my diet on Tuesday.


----------



## macraven

You are a great mom Soniam!
He is going to love the balloons and birthday celebration 

A very happy birthday for him tomorrow!


----------



## Monykalyn

Hope all are doing well and surviving the roller coaster weather here in the States. Back to 60's,then freezing over weekend, then 60's before possible snow again next week. Had nearly 10 inches here-finally getting most melted. Chickens did NOT like white stuff. Finally had to coax them out yesterday with mealworms-of course one thinks she can actually fly over icky white stuff-nope-crashed into fence, landed in snow drift. Had to rescue her as she didn't know what to do. Dogs OTOH-in/out/in/out. Have doggie doorbell and the florida dog knows how to work it and she loves the snow.

Hubs and son got hit by red light runner couple weeks ago-both fine but car totaled-anyone try to buy car now? yeah not recommended-NONE around for non ridiculous price. Hubs found a decent one online-in California! um we live in Missouri...I guess when we fly out there next month for cruise he could just drive a car back? In-laws still in Mexico so using one of their cars for now.

Been keeping eye out for rates for September for HHN. should probably just book now and adjust if rates drop. really wishing could get there for Mardi Gras (looking first weekend in April) but now with car issue not likely. And we want to add a week to Hawaii over summer so budget only goes so far...

Side note-disney DVC now is trading with our timeshare company we belong to-lots of SSR available for the fall-too bad no desire for Disney at this time. Some have snagged some AKL as well. 

Stay warm! And to those traveling or there now hope you are having a great time!


----------



## macraven

Hey monyk. 
I was just thinking about you!!

Happy to see you but sad to read of the car accident.
It’s scary stuff hearing that !

Thankfully cars can be replaced and your husband and son were ok
I’m sure they had pain from it but no broken bones.
Hope you can work things out for replacing the car.
It’s time consuming and a lot of work to deal with finding a replacement car
Prices are soaring for them now.


You have a busy schedule lined up for the year but what fun you will have.

i booked my stay for September a week ago and the prices I got are not the best
I usually don’t book 8-9 months out but did this time
wanted to lock my dates in
Too many newbies are booking early seems like …

I keep an eye out for when ( and if) rates drop down and adjust the reservation later.

I do enjoy reading about your chickens !
Did remember how they are not fond of snow.
Snow does not suit me either..

Take care


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> MIckey Mouse pretzels



Well, that`s disappointing, I was thinking something more imaginative.......lol......

You can tell I`m not a Disney person......




buckeev said:


> *GET.ME.OUT.OF.HERE!!!*
> USO and WDW...*TWO *MORE SLEEPZ!!!
> 
> Any SAN'rs gonna be there!?



Have a blast buckeev.......come back and tell us how it went......




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Wednesday afternoon stop in - finally.
> 
> Seems lots of little things are hitting my desk, but I'm getting them cleared off just as fast - thank goodness.  Trying to stay on top of everything before next week - when the others try to cover for me being gone.
> 
> Ran home over lunch to grab a bite to eat...I seen the neighbourhood retired men are out in full force chipping the ice to create rivers and hopefully get the water on our street to flow into the gutter/thingys lol.  I always giggle a little bit.  They have such a great time doing this.  They look like little boys with big grins on their faces as they win victory over the water rushing away lol.
> 
> Going to stop in my favorite local shoe store on my way home from work.  I purchased a hew pair of what I'm hoping will be my park shoes.  I should have enough time in the next few days to break them in.  I have had them before, so I know the break in time is short.  I wore my other pair completely out.  Can't wait to get them onto my feet!
> 
> 
> I hope your recovery time is quick.  That would do me in for days!!!!
> 
> LOVING the pictures.  Enjoy your time there!
> 
> I felt the same way this morning.  I didn't want to drag my butt up to come to work.  Our forecast is calling for high gusty winds again today - hense why my head and body felt like that.  I hope your weather warms up so you can get out walking again.  It is definitely a struggle when you want to go out to do it...but the weather just is not cooperating.
> 
> Yup...today is feeling like that for me too!
> 
> I've found enough things to keep me busy until now.  I think I'll hit the shredding and get more of that done.
> 
> Well, I should get going and find a few more things to do yet today.
> Have a great day/evening everyone!



It`s the wind that`s keeping us from walking to be honest, being right beside beside the sea, well a few minutes drive, so there`s no shielding from it at all. 

And good luck with the shoes....one of life`s little pleasures is getting new shoes or boots, and if they`re easy to break in, all the better. 




macraven said:


> I kept a quiet easy day and whined to Mr Mac I was gonna  die
> Think he got tired of it and he went with friends for a long bike ride
> Lol
> 
> Dental work has never been easy for me
> Don’t know which is worse, child birth or dentistry.
> 
> What plans do you have for Valentines Day?
> Do any of you go out for dinner?
> 
> We just do a card and call it a day
> Years back we did make it a date night but after being married for a long time, we keep it simple now.
> 
> Hope all are doing good tonight!



Hope today is a better day for you mac, dental pain is one of the worst you can deal with. 

You know how romantic my husband is mac......since we met he`s got me flowers every single Friday in life......unless we`re about to leave somewhere on a trip, so Valentine`s Day is no different......so although it`s lovely to do something special on that day, he`s (we`re) like that all year round.......awwwww..you can pass the bucket anytime.......lol......

Nope, it`s nice to keep romance alive all year round, every day.......





soniam said:


> @macraven We sometimes go out for Valentines, but we haven't been going out much to eat since covid. We will probably get togo food. DS's 16th birthday is tomorrow, so we will be celebrating at home this weekend, just us. Getting him balloons (he still loves mylar balloons), a cookie cake, and making pizza; he loves my homemade pizza. I got a bottle of champagne for DH and I to have, and I might get some chocolate covered strawberries. We are going to attempt to make Toothsome's Wicked Cherry cocktail at home too. I also found a recipe for Epcot's Garden Grill cinnamon sticky bread. Lots of garbage this weekend, and then back on my diet on Tuesday.



Usually we go somewhere that doesn`t have a special Valentine menu as it`s usually rubbish......but I like the sound of champagne and strawberries for sure. We have a meeting around 3pm on Monday that always takes a few hours, so we`ll grab something in the local pub, then yes, we have some champagne, cards and little cutie gifts.......always nice. 

We don`t like Toothsome at all, but that cocktail would be a big hit!! Love cherries.....and for some reason I have a bottle of chocolate bitters in the house???

And for your son.....hope he has a lovely day......and the weekend you have planned sounds just about perfect!! All his favourite things sounds so good. 
















​



Well, the wind is back again today.......started up around 4am, so we`ll head out shopping this morning and get enough to keep us till Sunday and need to stock up on cleaning products, always like to have plenty of extra stored in the utility room cabinets. Not very exciting stuff to shop for. 

Once we`re home, going to do some baking as the farm dropped some more eggs off for us......no way in heck would we use them up normally, so baking is ideal and I can drop off some baking to them in return. Always worry as she is an older lady who has been baking since she was a toddler! But, she`s always so kind about mine.....

And good news, all Covid restrictions will be lifted in England soon! Boris is going to declare along with the medical experts Covid is now going to be lived with. I don`t think he`s going to claim it`s over, but our numbers are so incredibly low now which is down to our vaccination/booster programme.  There are still a few wearing masks in stores, but funnily enough yesterday about 3/4 of those wearing masks were all wearing them with their noses showing......waste of time. 

We`ve kind of been back to normal for a while, we haven`t stopped eating out since we were allowed to go back to places and it has always been lovely. So, good news all round. 


























Have a lovely Thursday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, MonyK post.  Yeah, car prices are crazy, as is availability.  We may be looking later in the Summer.  Our oldest car is beat and repairs have been costing enough, time to trade it in, then get a new car.  It’s value, even with the crazy used cars’ prices, still is not that valuable.  But to a chop shop, it’s parts that are not so rusted as to need replacement, are worth much more than the whole.  But whatever we get for it, the value to us, is it’s gone.  I’m so sorry to hear of accident, right before your trip.  Nice you have a spare to use while family away.  Hehe, older one looked out our window, and said isn’t it a chicken on top of the coop?  Why I think so.  Seems it was not fond of the snow we got either.  Though it’s area was shoveled  mostly clear.  I think it’s lived one of the longest I’ve even know a chicken to live, as it’s the sole survivor of the 8 that they had.  

Mac. Yeah, prices are double what I booked early last year. I really hope they come down to where I was last year, with an AP discount. Here’s give a big hope that rates do go down significantly for our times. Still now thinking of spending a few days at the mouse before. But will lock in more, when the flights open up for September.

And so, a thirsty Thursday is here. And yep, on that weather yo-yo too MonyK. At freezing this morning, but in the low 50’s this afternoon, with a partly cloudy day. And we keep those 55 highs until Sunday. Then in the 30’s the high on Sunday, with snow. Then surely that snow will stay around, as the 5 day forecast says Monday, will surely make those hug each other for warmth. 26 degrees is Monday’s high. Brrr. But as yesterday was a gorgeous 56 degree afternoon day, little one was in shorts yesterday. I highly expect her to be in shorts today, and the next couple of days. Totally enjoying these warmer, and with some sun, and lots of sun, days.

Big Happy 16th Birthday  to Son’s DS. Nice you are in the baking mode. And I agree with you. Those MM pretzels are not good at all. It was a one and done with me years ago.  Have never bought one since then.  

And so, that ever early start. Tea is so nice to be sipping. Particularly when I booted on, updates required. Have at it, I clicked. Rebooting was already required. Hope it’s done updating soon.

So. That thirsty Thursday is here. Drinking is a good thing. As in, tea. Yay!   Oh and a good morning too.


----------



## schumigirl

Another best laid plans day.....

Woman who was due to read today in school dropped out again, so they called me and asked if I was available, I was in the grocery store so said I`d be there as soon as I could. Tom dropped me off and came back for me, so I don`t need to do it tomorrow as planned.......a free day now! 

Tom had also prepared us a lovely little lunch of smoked salmon, shrimp and salad.....little things like that are every day romantic gestures that are hard to beat too. Yes, there`s that bucket again........I don`t care, we`re romantic and enjoy it! 

It is freezing out there again.......not crazy enough to walk in that, although sunshine is very nice. One of my friends had been walking her dogs on the beach so dropped in to see us on the way home as she was freezing and had a cup or two of tea and some cake I baked.....dogs stayed in the utility room as they were filthy from the beach, gave them some water and they settled after a few minutes, of course they wanted in the kitchen where we were.....er, not a chance!

Got some lovely pork sausages from a butcher a few villages away from us, good old pork and leek with some added honey from their own bees. I usually hate honey, but do like it in things. Should be nice and again, very much an ideal dish on such a cold day. 

Hair appointment for Saturday.....can`t wait!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Thirsty Thursday stop in!!!

Temps are still mild ( mild for us anyways ) but the wind is still extremely gusty and gross.  Seen a few items in our backyard this morning that were blown in overnight.  I woke up a few times hearing the wind and wondering if we would have pieces of flashing or shingles missing.  Dh reported he drove by earlier once it was light out and the roof is all intact.  

Started watching Pam & Tommy on disney+ last night.  It's interesting.  Surprised that disney would have something that is sooooo r-rated on their streaming service.  Interesting story so far.   

Chatted with my youngest sister last night.  She caught " the vid"  My nieces (her daughters) picked it up at their dad's house.  One was asymptomatic, the younger one had a tiny bit of a cold.  My sister was sick...nothing horrible...and her fiance...nothing.  Didn't get it.  Neither did my other sister or parents who visited her because she was tested negative at first.  It's just sooo weird how some people get it, and others don't.

Wearing the new shoes.  Picked them up on my way home from work.  So far, they feel great!

@macraven  we don't tend to do much for V-day.  I will some years pick up little boxes of everyone's favorite chocolates, but this year they are SOL.  No chocolates this year.  



soniam said:


> We will probably get togo food. DS's 16th birthday is tomorrow, so we will be celebrating at home this weekend, just us. Getting him balloons (he still loves mylar balloons), a cookie cake, and making pizza; he loves my homemade pizza. I got a bottle of champagne for DH and I to have, and I might get some chocolate covered strawberries. We are going to attempt to make Toothsome's Wicked Cherry cocktail at home too. I also found a recipe for Epcot's Garden Grill cinnamon sticky bread. Lots of garbage this weekend, and then back on my diet on Tuesday.


Happy Birthday to you son!  My boys also still love that I make them their favorite foods for their birthdays.  That cookie cake sounds delicious!  Have a great weekend celebrating.  


Monykalyn said:


> Chickens did NOT like white stuff. Finally had to coax them out yesterday with mealworms-of course one thinks she can actually fly over icky white stuff-nope-crashed into fence, landed in snow drift. Had to rescue her as she didn't know what to do. Dogs OTOH-in/out/in/out. Have doggie doorbell and the florida dog knows how to work it and she loves the snow.


I have missed your chicken stories!  It's great that your family had no injuries in their accident...but YIKES...that is a huge fear of mine.  We have lots of red light runners here - even with photo radar handing out tickets.   I'm sending you many positive thoughts for finding a replacement vehicle.  The prices are stupid right now.  I hope you find one that works for your budget and your needs.  


schumigirl said:


> And good news, all Covid restrictions will be lifted in England soon! Boris is going to declare along with the medical experts Covid is now going to be lived with. I don`t think he`s going to claim it`s over, but our numbers are so incredibly low now which is down to our vaccination/booster programme. There are still a few wearing masks in stores, but funnily enough yesterday about 3/4 of those wearing masks were all wearing them with their noses showing......waste of time.


That is AWESOME news!!!!  Our province is slowly lifting restrictions.  Sadly, on the federal side, it's getting messy.  Even his own party is speaking out against him.  The ignorance and arrogance that is being displayed is making more and more people angry.  Canadians don't get angry often.  It's getting messy - and that's all I will say.  I just wish they would follow the science and look at what many other countries in the G7 are doing.  


Lynne G said:


> And so, that ever early start. Tea is so nice to be sipping. Particularly when I booted on, updates required. Have at it, I clicked. Rebooting was already required. Hope it’s done updating soon.


Hair appointment for Saturday.....can`t wait!!
[/QUOTE]
Enjoy that hair appointment!!!!  I have a pedicure tonight and my nails tomorrow.  Gotta have the nails done for the trip!!!!  I'll be coloring the sparkles in my hair over the weekend...then I'm ready for Florida!

Well, I should start shuffling some papers.  Not much on my desk today.  Not sure what else I will do to keep busy today.  I've pretty much got everything ready for  when I'm away.  
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Charade67

Another super slow work day. I won’t complain though. If I do, my boss will give me something to type and I have the worst time reading her handwriting.




buckeev said:


> *GET.ME.OUT.OF.HERE!!!*
> USO and WDW...*TWO *MORE SLEEPZ!!!
> 
> Any SAN'rs gonna be there!?


 Have a great trip. Wish I could be there. I am so ready for a vacation. 



macraven said:


> Dental work has never been easy for me
> Don’t know which is worse, child birth or dentistry.


 For me it was childbirth. I’ve been very fortunate with dentistry. 



macraven said:


> What plans do you have for Valentines Day?
> Do any of you go out for dinner?


 We don’t really celebrate. We will probably avoid restaurants on Monday. 



soniam said:


> DS's 16th birthday is tomorrow, so we will be celebrating at home this weekend, just us. Getting him balloons (he still loves mylar balloons),


 Happy birthday to him. Balloons are great at any age. 



Monykalyn said:


> Hubs and son got hit by red light runner couple weeks ago-both fine but car totaled-anyone try to buy car now?


Glad they are okay, but sorry about the car. Hope you are able to find a replacement. 



Lynne G said:


> We may be looking later in the Summer. Our oldest car is beat and repairs have been costing enough, time to trade it in, then get a new car.


That’s exactly why I got a new car a few years ago. My old car was 15 years old and the cost of repairs began to exceed the value of the car. Hope you are able to find something reasonable.

The quote about shoe shopping is missing. I forgot who mentioned it, but it reminded me that I need a new pair. Dh is trying to convince me to go to the local running store and spend a small fortune. I think I will stick with my Skechers.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Pumpkin doing the countdown beautifying, with nails and hair.  Glad no wind damage.  Hate when I hear the wind whipping around the house.   This spell of 50’s is so nice, given more snow in the 5 day forecast.  And loving the bright sunny day, even if no real warmth from that sun.

Oooh, yep, done. A lazy Friday it will be. And since older one is also off tomorrow, said let’s do something together. Yeah, he wants some food from a big box store.

Nice you were able to substitute for the kid reading, Schumi. Even nicer, no need to do it tomorrow. Sounds like some good food purchases, with sausage and fish.

Ah, that afternoon is crawling now.  Maybe because I really want to stay outside.  Lunchtime walk was very nice.


----------



## Monykalyn

quick drop in procrastination before I get to Chili cook off emails-thanks for well wishes for the boys-hubs is going to chiropractor as his shoulder is bothering him. 
Chickens much happier with snow nearly gone-getting eggs again too.  Nice enough now to leave door cracked for dogs, but it means i get chicken visitors too.  
New chicken (&dog) story:  dogs inside while i was cooking dinner yesterday-had 3 chicken visitors up on deck; Nala rang doggie doorbell but ran away when I went to let her out. So left door closed. She did this 2 more times -I think she saw the hens waiting outside the door and kept ringing the bell to let them in!! She will ring the bell for Nemo too-he goes and stands by door but if we dont get there fast Nala will go over and ring bell for him. She's pretty smart.

Stay well and safe travels to those with trips soon!!


----------



## soniam

@Monykalyn Bummer about the car. So glad your family is OK though. I was driving one of our cars a few years ago, when someone hit me and totalled the car. I actually saw him heading for me, so I sped up to get out of his way. He hit the last 2 feet of the car. Didn't even see me. Luckily, I was OK. Even then trying to get a replacement was a hassle. I decided I wanted a used car but couldn't find a manual with what I wanted with reasonable mileage and a decent price. I went to test drive a new and a used Mini. Loved the new one; it was pretty much what I would have ordered. I really lucked out. I can't imagine the hassle now.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Friday feeling it is.  Still a quiet enough morning, as little one’s earliest class is later in the mid morning. Made DH and I an early breakfast, as he needed to be out early today. Then will see what older one wants to do on our both relaxing day.  He can sleep later, when he knows he doesn’t need to be up early.  

Ooh, puppy bowl this weekend. Never a big fan of football, so will certainly watch some of the puppies and cats on a mini football field.

What a gorgeous Friday. Still below freezing right now, but 60 degrees is the high. Yes, 60 degrees this afternoon. A day so bright, full day of sun. I will be glad to be out and about today. And rocking those shades too.

Most fabulous Friday homies.

Woot!!!
  Yay!!!


----------



## Charade67

Almost Friday afternoon here. I have spent the morning doing house cleaning and laundry. If I get really motivated I might even clean my car.

Yesterday I came home to find a bill from my doctor’s office. It was for my copayment for January 13. I don’t remember going to the doctor on January 13. I called the office and their best guess is that someone accidentally keyed in my account number when doing the billing. Now they are going to have to pay back the insurance company. I know what a pain that can be.

Quiet today. I hope everyone is having a nice Friday.


----------



## Charade67

This is our forecast for the next few days. Did someone anger Mother Nature?


----------



## Lynne G

Your weather is similar to mine Charade, though 28 or 26 depending on which weather report you look at, is Monday’s high temp.  And snow for us on Sunday too.  Well, predicted.  

Had a huge breakfast with older one.  Went to the outlets and now at Costco.  May walk the huge mall, as on way home.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Happy Friday Morning stop in 

Gosh, I'm soooo glad it's Friday today!!!!  I don't know why, but I was just tuckered out last night.  I had big plans to get some things gathered, and start working on a new sewing project...but I didn't get that done.  I even woke up feeling tired yesterday.  

Now the toes are ready for flip flops and Florida...and they look great!.  I went to a different place than I usually go to.  And she did more than just a regular pedicure.  It was more money...but gosh...it felt great to get all the extras....she did a fantastic job getting all the cruddies off ( better than I have done at the other places) a leg scrub, hot stone massage, great extra massage, paraffin wax and polish!  My only complaint was that their set up was not the typical massage chair with the bowl sink in it.  So my big complaint is that her big bowl of water got cold - with no offer to refill and warm up again.  As well as, I'm a tall gal with long legs.  My legs were uncomfortable the whole time as their set up was set up for more average/short people.  So I won't be going there again just because of that.  The gal was wonderful and did a great job, but I was uncomfortable the whole time.  Not my preferred set up to get a pedicure. 



Lynne G said:


> What a gorgeous Friday. Still below freezing right now, but 60 degrees is the high. Yes, 60 degrees this afternoon. A day so bright, full day of sun. I will be glad to be out and about today. And rocking those shades too.


Rock those shades!!!! 


Charade67 said:


> Yesterday I came home to find a bill from my doctor’s office. It was for my copayment for January 13. I don’t remember going to the doctor on January 13. I called the office and their best guess is that someone accidentally keyed in my account number when doing the billing. Now they are going to have to pay back the insurance company. I know what a pain that can be.


Ugh....I know that one well.  At least I don't have to fight and communicate with insurance companies.  I just have to deal with our credit department and our actual customers/accounts.  Either way...it is NOT fun. 


Charade67 said:


> This is our forecast for the next few days. Did someone anger Mother Nature?


I think Mother Nature is a little confused these days.  We are experiencing  milder than normal weather.  I'm enjoying every moment of it.  I have even been wearing my little summer shoes and no socks!!!! 

@Charade67  It was me posting about the shoes.  I usually get sketchers as well.  I like their arch support in most of their shoes.  The shoes I got are very similar to my sketchers, but they have a much better arch support.  So far, I'm loving them.  They are by Vionic...and priced very closely to my sketchers.  In my book...that's a win.  So far...loving the extra support.  I'm still a sketchers fan!!!

Edited as I forgot my closing!

Well, I have a few things to tie up before I head out early to get the nails done today lol.  
Have a great day everyone....stay safe!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> This is our forecast for the next few days. Did someone anger Mother Nature?
> 
> View attachment 646677




Hope you don`t get too much snow.....and glad you got the doctor bill sorted out.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy Friday Morning stop in
> 
> Gosh, I'm soooo glad it's Friday today!!!!  I don't know why, but I was just tuckered out last night.  I had big plans to get some things gathered, and start working on a new sewing project...but I didn't get that done.  I even woke up feeling tired yesterday.
> 
> Now the toes are ready for flip flops and Florida...and they look great!.  I went to a different place than I usually go to.  And she did more than just a regular pedicure.  It was more money...but gosh...it felt great to get all the extras....she did a fantastic job getting all the cruddies off ( better than I have done at the other places) a leg scrub, hot stone massage, great extra massage, paraffin wax and polish!  My only complaint was that their set up was not the typical massage chair with the bowl sink in it.  So my big complaint is that her big bowl of water got cold - with no offer to refill and warm up again.  As well as, I'm a tall gal with long legs.  My legs were uncomfortable the whole time as their set up was set up for more average/short people.  So I won't be going there again just because of that.  The gal was wonderful and did a great job, but I was uncomfortable the whole time.  Not my preferred set up to get a pedicure.
> 
> 
> Rock those shades!!!!
> 
> Ugh....I know that one well.  At least I don't have to fight and communicate with insurance companies.  I just have to deal with our credit department and our actual customers/accounts.  Either way...it is NOT fun.
> 
> I think Mother Nature is a little confused these days.  We are experiencing  milder than normal weather.  I'm enjoying every moment of it.  I have even been wearing my little summer shoes and no socks!!!!
> 
> @Charade67  It was me posting about the shoes.  I usually get sketchers as well.  I like their arch support in most of their shoes.  The shoes I got are very similar to my sketchers, but they have a much better arch support.  So far, I'm loving them.  They are by Vionic...and priced very closely to my sketchers.  In my book...that's a win.  So far...loving the extra support.  I'm still a sketchers fan!!!
> 
> Edited as I forgot my closing!
> 
> Well, I have a few things to tie up before I head out early to get the nails done today lol.
> Have a great day everyone....stay safe!



Glad you`re all prettied up to head to Florida! 

I`m a fan of skechers too, but their tennis shoes, or trainers as we call them. So comfy, I even got Tom into  the gents ones......he likes them too. I still have to wear my custom orthotics in them even though as you say, they do have good arch support but I have very odd feet.

Enjoy your jazzing up for your trip.......love this time when you`re preparing to get away and it has been long awaited!!!




Had the nicest day here. 

Got a call last night asking if we could make the Spa today as they had cancellations.......this was around 10pm last night, I immediately said yes, called my friend who I was planning to take but they had someone coming to see the horses, so Tom came with me. He is not a Spa fan!!! 

But, it was lovely.......pool, couples massage and all sorts of treatments which were lovely. They asked if we wanted to upgrade to get the Valentines package for an extra $70, so we did. Lunch was already included but the upgrade included lobster, crab and unlimited prosecco with strawberries.......and the couples massage. It was a lovely day.....I sat poolside as Tom swam, but the internet was so poor, I think they do it deliberately so you can soak up the atmosphere......so we did. 

I won`t go into a hot tub or sauna so we passed on them.......but enjoyed the amenities on offer. And yes, lots of prosecco........lol.......

Sun was shining but it was freezing, so nothing outdoor was ideal today, although there were some brave souls using the outdoor water treatments too!!! Crazy.....

Lazy night ahead watching a movie........up early tomorrow for my salon appointment......cut, colour and blow dry.....hair does need a good cut as it is far too long again.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> But, it was lovely.......pool, couples massage and all sorts of treatments which were lovely. They asked if we wanted to upgrade to get the Valentines package for an extra $70, so we did. Lunch was already included but the upgrade included lobster, crab and unlimited prosecco with strawberries.......and the couples massage. It was a lovely day.....I sat poolside as Tom swam, but the internet was so poor, I think they do it deliberately so you can soak up the atmosphere......so we did.


That sounds like it was a perfect day!!!  With lots of prosecco as well...that's just an added bonus!  

Enjoy the salon appointment tomorrow!


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, those cheesesteaks, chicken and beef, were the Friday request.  With sides of pickles, and potato salad, and fries for little one. Ah, a City bar menu my kitchen was.  

Was a great day. Did lots of walking with no jacket. Was that nice out.

Yay, for pampering for Schumi and her DH. And yay, for salon visit tomorrow.

Quiet enough evening. All are screen viewing, with little one with her online friends, I think older one, with his too. DH watching a movie, I think. He plays it so loud, I can generally know what he is watching. None of what he watches, most of the time, interest me, so I’m watching some soccer, and then whatever show I feel like watching. Best part, the weekend is tomorrow, and alarm turned off. I know I still will be up early, as tired already. Older one has work tomorrow, but at least a mid morning start, rather than the very early ones he has been doing the last couple of days.

Have to say, I’m a Nike sneaker wearer. I guess because I hate an arch in the shoe, and I have almost narrow feet.

Ah, my tea cup needs a refill. I enjoy that pot of tea after that very filling meal.

Have a good night night homies.  Sleep tight, and a light  here so no stubbing toes tonight.


----------



## macraven

Since Lynne turned the the porch light on, there will be no toe stubbing owies tonight !

I remembered to buy a valentine card today for Mr Mac
(He will be impressed I remembered it.)

Usually I don’t think about it until about midnight February 14

Wishing sweet dreams for all our homies tonight!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> That sounds like it was a perfect day!!!  With lots of prosecco as well...that's just an added bonus!
> 
> Enjoy the salon appointment tomorrow!



Thanks pumpkin.....poor Tom was driving, so he had one glass early on in the day, so I of course had to enjoy it.......lol......

I do like my salon appointments........

How many days are you down to now? Must be very close......






macraven said:


> Since Lynne turned the the porch light on, there will be no toe stubbing owies tonight !
> 
> I remembered to buy a valentine card today for Mr Mac
> (He will be impressed I remembered it.)
> 
> Usually I don’t think about it until about midnight February 14
> 
> Wishing sweet dreams for all our homies tonight!



lol......that is impressive mac! I`m picking mine up for Tom this morning, there`s a lovely little pharmacy that sells gifts and some lovely cards, so will get it before he picks me up again. I know he has mine already, he`s too organised.......




Saturday again and once again we have high winds of around 40mph and it`ll be like that all day till around midnight and same again tomorrow......we`ve had strong winds for weeks on and off this winter. I did wake up a few times during the night on hearing it. 

Will be putting my hat on coming out of the salon this morning for sure.......always a nice way to spend a few hours. 

Glad to see Universal finally announced that mandatory masks are gone from today, many will be happy with that finally. Although we have no masks in England, we still keep hand sanitiser with us everywhere......simple common sense and the usual hand washing. Feb 24th all our restrictions will be lifted. 

Today, bacon sizzling for lunch on either white toast or brioche buns if the baker has any this morning, and doing chicken stir fries tonight for us......spicy plum, chilli garlic and pineapple for me, Teriyaki for Tom. 

Enjoying a pot of tea all to myself early this morning will have breakfast later just before I leave for the salon. Rest of the day will be a relaxing and lazy one with some phone calls to catch up with some friends....



























Have a lovely Saturday  ☺


​


----------



## Charade67

Ugh. I’ve been awake since 3:00 and can’t seem to get back to sleep. Thankfully I don’t have any plans for tomorrow morning.

I got a email from Hilton about my upcoming stay on February18. February?? It was supposed to be March 18. I booked the wrong day and it was a non refundable rate. I’ll call later this morning and see if they will let me reschedule.

In better news, B’s professor is letting her take her exam a day early (it’s an 8 week class) so we don’t have to rush to pick her up and get to the Celtic Thunder concert.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> It was me posting about the shoes. I usually get sketchers as well. I like their arch support in most of their shoes. The shoes I got are very similar to my sketchers, but they have a much better arch support. So far, I'm loving them. They are by Vionic...and priced very closely to my sketchers. In my book...that's a win. So far...loving the extra support. I'm still a sketchers fan!!!


 I just bought a pair of Skechers Arch Fit.   Now I need to break them in. I am jot familiar with Vionic. Do they come in wide width?



schumigirl said:


> Hope you don`t get too much snow.....and glad you got the doctor bill sorted out.


 They haven’t given us any accumulation totals, so I am thinking we won’t get much. 



schumigirl said:


> But, it was lovely.......pool, couples massage and all sorts of treatments which were lovely. They asked if we wanted to upgrade to get the Valentines package for an extra $70, so we did. Lunch was already included but the upgrade included lobster, crab and unlimited prosecco with strawberries.......and the couples massage. It was a lovely day.....I sat poolside as Tom swam, but the internet was so poor, I think they do it deliberately so you can soak up the atmosphere......so we did.
> 
> I won`t go into a hot tub or sauna so we passed on them.......but enjoyed the amenities on offer. And yes, lots of prosecco........lol.......


 Wow, that sounds like an awesome, relaxing day. I have never been in a sauna.  They make me nervous. 



Lynne G said:


> Have to say, I’m a Nike sneaker wearer. I guess because I hate an arch in the shoe, and I have almost narrow feet.


 I’m guessing you don’t wear Crocs. I don’t know how people with average feet wear traditional Crocs. They feel huge on me and I have fat feet. 



schumigirl said:


> Glad to see Universal finally announced that mandatory masks are gone from today,


 I’m hoping Disney does the same soon.

It’s now 5:30. I’m going to try to get back to sleep.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh, I was up at 3 this morning too, Charade.  Looked at the clock, as what?  Used the restroom and went back to sleep until 7.  So then what did I do?  Hehe, like Schumi, put the fire on my filled tea kettle, and now the only one enjoying that tea. Hope you got back to sleep, and nice B had her final moved.  Hope you get no fee for changing the date of your stay, and can do so.

I think that will be good news for many wanting to visit Universal, Schumi.  In my state, still saying you need a mask indoors, and City’s requirement to show vaccine info to dine, has not expired either. But as time has gone on, the more I see no masks on people or people not correctly using the mask when I’m in a store. The latter, why bother?  But for me, I go inside a place, I put my mask on.  And from what I have seen, all workers seemed to be masked. I hope our numbers go down enough that our masking and having to carry your vaccine card requirements go away. For now, saying our return to work is scheduled end of March or early April.  I guess it will be interesting, as masking and social distance required now, and may still be in place, when we do return. So area specific.  But when I go to Universal later this year, will be glad the only mask may be in the airport.

Ooh that gorgeous weather is here. 48 degrees out, and close to 60 degrees is the high. Woot! And no wind even close to Schumi’s quite blustery day. But as that beautiful weather ends in the wee hours tonight. A big sigh. Snowy, and will be around freezing in the wee hours tonight. Still saying we will see even more snow tomorrow, though 40 is the high predicted, so any snow should be slushy. But ah, nothing like waking up to a full sunny morning, then tomorrow, waking up to snow. A Spring type day, and a Winter type day is our weekend weather. I guess that’s been our February. Decent enough weather, then arctic air arrivals, and many inches of snow so far. Thinking the rest of the month will be the same. Our March tends to be a bit warmer. Though not unusual, we have even seen snow in early April. But as we speed to the time change, nicer weather should be coming.

And hehe, little one will be in shorts again today. And a hehe, older one picked up these great looking boots. I’m sure he’ll be wearing them soon enough. But today, he too will be in shorts. Me? Lighter weight pants, and no jacket, short sleeved shirt too. And, as older one works most of today, will be a little one and me day, as DH already out the door to visit his mum. He won’t be back until after older one does, with older one being done around a later dinner time. So, unlike yesterday, when older one and I went out the door by 9:30 am, I highly think I won’t be out the door with little one, until at least noon, or maybe an hour or so later. And that’s fine with me. Not much to get, or that we need to do, so a much later start is fine with me. And while a big breakfast with older one, a late brunch will be with little one. She tends to strategically be ready, when the menus have already been changed to lunch. While she likes bacon, and pancakes, and sometimes french toast or waffles, she is not a breakfast food fan eating homie.

Super Sized Stupendously happy Saturday homies.  Yay! The day most get to relax, including me.


----------



## Charade67

I managed to get back to sleep sometime after 6:00. I turned the TV on to the Olympics and fell asleep while watching ice dancing.

I called Hilton this morning. The hotel I wanted was sold out for March 18. I was able to book a different hotel in the same area for a slightly higher rate plus a $25  change fee. 

I am trying to decide what to pack for our trip. I just went through my closet and I have at least 16 Disney or Disney related t-shirts. I think I may have a problem.


----------



## Lynne G

Glad you got a room where and when you wanted Charade, even if cost was a bit more.   Hehe, yeah, when you like a shirt, you buy it. I have three Disney ones, and a couple Universal.  I’m not big on buying shirts on vacation.


----------



## Charade67

I always get a shirt when I visit Disney. Only a few of my shirts are Disney shirts though. Most are Disney related - Marvel, Muppets, etc. I found one shirt I forgot I still had. I think I got this one before B was born.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Ugh. I’ve been awake since 3:00 and can’t seem to get back to sleep. Thankfully I don’t have any plans for tomorrow morning.
> 
> I got a email from Hilton about my upcoming stay on February18. February?? It was supposed to be March 18. I booked the wrong day and it was a non refundable rate. I’ll call later this morning and see if they will let me reschedule.
> 
> In better news, B’s professor is letting her take her exam a day early (it’s an 8 week class) so we don’t have to rush to pick her up and get to the Celtic Thunder concert.
> 
> 
> I just bought a pair of Skechers Arch Fit.   Now I need to break them in. I am jot familiar with Vionic. Do they come in wide width?
> 
> They haven’t given us any accumulation totals, so I am thinking we won’t get much.
> 
> Wow, that sounds like an awesome, relaxing day. I have never been in a sauna.  They make me nervous.
> 
> I’m guessing you don’t wear Crocs. I don’t know how people with average feet wear traditional Crocs. They feel huge on me and I have fat feet.
> 
> I’m hoping Disney does the same soon.
> 
> It’s now 5:30. I’m going to try to get back to sleep.



As I grew up watching Charlie`s Angels and their ilk, I have a healthy suspicion of sauna`s as someone was invariably murdered by an assailant putting a brush handle through the door handle so they couldn`t get out.....yes, suspicious mind. 

Hope you can reschedule the hotel room. 





Charade67 said:


> I always get a shirt when I visit Disney. Only a few of my shirts are Disney shirts though. Most are Disney related - Marvel, Muppets, etc. I found one shirt I forgot I still had. I think I got this one before B was born.
> 
> View attachment 647005



I have two Disney shirts. Well, had....first one was given to me in 2007 by a very considerate CM after some spraggy kid threw some food around in a restaurant and landed on my blouse. Very kind of her, not something I`d ever wear normally, but it saved me wandering around with the little brat`s food all over my top......

And yes, MK was deserted again too September 2007......







Other one was a red Minnie Mouse nightshirt with "It`s all about Me" on it.....lol.....I do like your Tigger one. We always buy HHN shirts every year, there`s always at least one we like......so I get why you have a lot of Disney ones.






Hair all done....blonde and glossy again.....lady was on the chair next to me who is completely white haired......she always gets blonde highlights and looks no different in the end.....she won`t be told she`s wasting her time trying to cover white with blonde. Far too chatty as well......sometimes it`s nice to just chill. But, some nice salon time and one more appointment with this young lady before my usual stylist is back from Maternity leave....she`s only taking 9 months instead of the year so back a little earlier than planned in May.

Then one of our friends txt to say the gang were meeting for lunch, so when Tom picked me up, we went home, I got changed and we walked to one of the pubs in the village and spent a nice afternoon sipping prosecco and a cocktail or two.....also lunch! Only had grilled sandwiches and shared a portion of triple fried chunky chips between us......very unhealthy but gorgeous. 

We were hungry later so cancelled the stir fry and ordered a large pizza between us from a new place in the next town which was excellent and delivered in a decent time, we usually do pick up so were pleased the food was still boiling hot. So we are feeling nicely full and slothing out on the sofas tonight......

Movie coming up.......

A warm welcome home to Janet.......glad the trip was so much fun!!! 

And yes, the wind is still blowing a hoolie out there........🌬


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> And yes, MK was deserted again too September 2007......


We were there in 2007 too. It was more crowded for us, but it was also Christmas week.


----------



## macraven

That’s a very sweet picture!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> We were there in 2007 too. It was more crowded for us, but it was also Christmas week.
> 
> View attachment 647020



Oh I`d imagine it would always be busy at that time, but, September really was a quiet time back then......had to be seen to be believed some days.

Lovely picture of your daughter though.




Bedtime here......


----------



## Lynne G

I’m with ya Schumi, I’m fading fast and ready for bed too.  My kids are wide awake still.  DH is already asleep.  

Night light left on, as that stubbed toes should be not felt, even with a trip to the loo or kitchen…..

Un huh,


Good night to you all, homies.


----------



## macraven

Saturday night and homies have faded fast ….

Am I the only one that is still up?


----------



## Charade67

I'm still awake, but hopefully not for long.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Saturday night and homies have faded fast ….
> 
> Am I the only one that is still up?



Yes, we didn`t quite go to bed then as we discovered a movie we wanted to watch......oops. So, it was a late one after all.....love a late night now and again. 

Sooooo......we slept very late this morning which is always nice too.......Sunday morning snuggles!! 

Shin of beef cooked beautifully overnight, with thicken juices up later for serving, and making chicken and veg soup for lunch, made the broth Friday, roasted the veg yesterday so it`s gonna be tasty! Chucking it down with rain and still cold, so no plans to go out anywhere today either. Some laundry too. 

Late breakfast so a couple of slices of toast will do the trick as it`s not long till lunch. 


























Have a wonderful Sunday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, snow all over, almost have to say, pretty.  It’s a hazy, 32 out start, and flurries to be seen until right after lunch.  

I have no idea when older one went to bed, but at 5 am, I told little one, she should go to bed. See the big tv where she plays on, can be seen from the kitchen.  Came into the kitchen for my tea readiness, though our house was so quiet, I could hear her talking, after I got up.  Also, after tea starting, laundry was too.  Now the dryer has the towels, so when I hear the buzz, will then have that oh so nice long shower, with freshly washed warmish towels.

Sorry, Mac, sometimes I can be watching something interesting enough, that oh my, what time is it? But last night, there was nothing of interesting enough to keep me up. That, and most of the time, my head gets me up early. Though on my lazy days, other than tea ready, I don’t do much after I get up, and take my shower later in the morning.

Well, yesterday as predicted, little one got up around noon. We were out the door and had that chicken drive through late lunch. But as that drive through is very close to a BJ’s and a Target, we did some shopping too. But as did not need much, there was not much to bring in. Then we chilled, and by dinner time, we thought, pizza and onion rings. And so, by the time we picked up, older one called, and said was on way home. Kept both in my warm oven, so I’m sure he ate most of it. DH came home hours later, and asked what we had for dinner? Nothing left over by the time I went to bed. And that’s fine, as thinking steak on the grill for dinner tonight. Our grill does have a cover, and right by the door, so waiting for cooking can be indoors. Yep, when cooler weather grilling, we do that in and out the door routine. When it’s nice out, we’d eat outside, but this time of year, our porch furniture is in the garage.

And so, that of a most relaxing Sunday, today includes the already set alarm, and trash to be at the curb by after dinner. Usually in the Sunday night evenings, you can hear the trash cans being rolled down the driveways.

So, thought I woke up smelling Schumi’s great cooking house, and may all the homies have that wonderful Sunday.  And hope Schumi’s rain has stopped.

Good morning homies.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> That’s a very sweet picture!





schumigirl said:


> Lovely picture of your daughter though.



Thank you both. This was her first trip to Disney. 



Lynne G said:


> Ah, snow all over, almost have to say, pretty. It’s a hazy, 32 out start, and flurries to be seen until right after lunch


No snow for us. The forecast still says we are getting snow, but I haven’t seen anything yet.

We have plans for a very lazy day today. First NASCAR then the Super Bowl. We are cheering for  Cincinnati since Dh once lived there and still has family there.


----------



## Charade67

We have snow now, but I don’t think it will accumulate.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all! Even tho the weather was warmer at home than in Orlando, hated to leave, a really nice trip.  Yes, I am in a packable down jacket.  If I couldn’t go into the pool, I was at least going to sit & have a cold one by it.


Not an exaggeration, had to be a thousand cheerleaders at the resort.  Most of them in the rooms on either side of us.



I mean, come on, why isn’t it a good idea to start to practice at 7 am outside my door?  I blame the clueless adult chaperones, not those in their charge, for repeated abysmal behavior we encountered.  

 Disney was crazy busy tho.  This at 10:30 am on a thursday


Popping in from super bowl preps, appears I was drafted in my absence to host my kids tonight.

never really realized Burrow does resemble MacCuly Culkin


even this is is photoshopped from 90’s dolphins match up…

  Struggled to find a suitable anniversary/Valentine’s Day present this year for the mr.  Even tho he’s in several random polls, had him pick a wager & i booked online.  reminds me of all the weird prop bets we made during a weekend in Vegas years ago for Super Bowl, only one that paid off was the Colts winning but, we did come out ahead lol

any plans for yinz guys today?


----------



## Lynne G

Puppy bowl watching, and made soup for lunch.  We have about a bit over an inch of snow, though so wet snow, not sticking on sidewalks or roads.  And it’s still flurrying furiously.  

Yay, enjoying the pictures Keisha.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all! Even tho the weather was warmer at home than in Orlando, hated to leave, a really nice trip.  Yes, I am in a packable down jacket.  If I couldn’t go into the pool, I was at least going to sit & have a cold one by it.
> View attachment 647160
> 
> Not an exaggeration, had to be a thousand cheerleaders at the resort.  Most of them in the rooms on either side of us.
> 
> View attachment 647158
> 
> I mean, come on, why isn’t it a good idea to start to practice at 7 am outside my door?  I blame the clueless adult chaperones, not those in their charge, for repeated abysmal behavior we encountered.
> View attachment 647157
> Disney was crazy busy tho.  This at 10:30 am on a thursday
> View attachment 647156
> 
> Popping in from super bowl preps, appears I was drafted in my absence to host my kids tonight.
> 
> never really realized Burrow does resemble MacCuly Culkin
> View attachment 647153
> 
> even this is is photoshopped from 90’s dolphins match up…
> View attachment 647152
> Struggled to find a suitable anniversary/Valentine’s Day present this year for the mr.  Even tho he’s in several random polls, had him pick a wager & i booked online.  reminds me of all the weird prop bets we made during a weekend in Vegas years ago for Super Bowl, only one that paid off was the Colts winning but, we did come out ahead lol
> 
> any plans for yinz guys today?



I have no clue who Burrow is.....but yes, that could be young mac culkin......

Sounds like those chaperones need a taste of their own medicine.....that is a warm looking jacket though. 

That is crowded!! Glad you made it back home safe and sound and yep, I thought you might be hosting tonight.......have a blast!!! 





Shin of beef is a new favourite in this house now. Slow cooked for 9 hours overnight in Ale, beef stock and various bits and bobs. Reheated in thickened gravy and it just melted, could eat it with a spoon.......empty plates from everyone. Finished off with shortbread I baked today along with a little of home made maple syrup ice cream.......still working though those bottles of Vermont Maple Syrup we bought in Mount Dora. 

Very sweet, but delicious. 

Going to watch some tv now if we can find something to watch.......


----------



## macraven

welcome back home keisha !

Sounds like you had a super fun vacation


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick Sunday night stop in.

I blinked and the weekend is over   We were busy all weekend.  We were out and about yesterday picking up the last minute things we needed for the trip.  Today we did a little grocery shopping to stock up the house with a few things for the boys to eat while we are gone.  Whatever else they need, they can pick up themselves.

Brought out the suitcases, and packed a few things in mine.  We have our pile of items to pack either in suitcases, or our carry on bags ready for that last minute check.  My folder of papers of needed documents needed is ready to go.  Seems we need a few more with these new times...but I think we have most of them ready to go.



schumigirl said:


> How many days are you down to now? Must be very close......


]
Three more sleeps   Now, we just have to pass that negative covid test to get on the plane.  That is our last hurdle.  I will be a VERY upset pumpkin if I don't get onto that plane.  


Charade67 said:


> I just bought a pair of Skechers Arch Fit. Now I need to break them in. I am jot familiar with Vionic. Do they come in wide width?


I don't know if they come in a wide width.  But I do like my shoes a bit wider/looser in width.  I need to have them a little bigger by the toes, as my toenails have a very high arche on them, making them very sensitive to tighter fitting shoes.  If you are needing good arch support, the Vionics are great.  I still love my sketchers.  Our dd always bugs me that I always buy them lol.  


Charade67 said:


> I called Hilton this morning. The hotel I wanted was sold out for March 18. I was able to book a different hotel in the same area for a slightly higher rate plus a $25  change fee.


I am glad you were able to get the sorted!  That is always my nightmare...booking the wrong days.  I am forever double and triple checking.  


keishashadow said:


> Disney was crazy busy tho. This at 10:30 am on a thursday


Yikes.  I'm sure next weekend will be no different.  We have one Disney day at HS.  I have purchased Genie+ to maximize our day there and get to see what we want to.  Thank goodness it's only the 2 of us lol.   

Well, I should check on one more thing yet tonight.  I'll leave a light on for anyone coming in tonight and the early risers who come in extra early.

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## macraven

Good girl!!
We needed that light on … I dread those steps to get into the house when it is so dark outside this time of night


----------



## schumigirl

*Today we have a very special anniversary for one of the nicest couples I have ever met.......*
*
Our Keishashadow and her mister celebrate their Pearl Wedding Anniversary.......yes, celebrating 30 glorious years together.......Congratulations to you both and hope the Celebrations keep going as long as possible....you guys do know how to celebrate things! 
*
*Have a wonderful day together.........*












































​


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick Sunday night stop in.
> 
> I blinked and the weekend is over   We were busy all weekend.  We were out and about yesterday picking up the last minute things we needed for the trip.  Today we did a little grocery shopping to stock up the house with a few things for the boys to eat while we are gone.  Whatever else they need, they can pick up themselves.
> 
> Brought out the suitcases, and packed a few things in mine.  We have our pile of items to pack either in suitcases, or our carry on bags ready for that last minute check.  My folder of papers of needed documents needed is ready to go.  Seems we need a few more with these new times...but I think we have most of them ready to go.
> 
> ]
> Three more sleeps   Now, we just have to pass that negative covid test to get on the plane.  That is our last hurdle.  I will be a VERY upset pumpkin if I don't get onto that plane.
> 
> I don't know if they come in a wide width.  But I do like my shoes a bit wider/looser in width.  I need to have them a little bigger by the toes, as my toenails have a very high arche on them, making them very sensitive to tighter fitting shoes.  If you are needing good arch support, the Vionics are great.  I still love my sketchers.  Our dd always bugs me that I always buy them lol.
> 
> I am glad you were able to get the sorted!  That is always my nightmare...booking the wrong days.  I am forever double and triple checking.
> 
> Yikes.  I'm sure next weekend will be no different.  We have one Disney day at HS.  I have purchased Genie+ to maximize our day there and get to see what we want to.  Thank goodness it's only the 2 of us lol.
> 
> Well, I should check on one more thing yet tonight.  I'll leave a light on for anyone coming in tonight and the early risers who come in extra early.
> 
> Have a great night everyone!



I was glad of that light this morning!! 

Oh I know how you feel.....worrying about those results can drive you to distraction, but I`m sure you`ll be fine and you`ll be on that plane before you know it! To lose a trip at that last minute stage is very cruel indeed. 

Apart from that testing worry we have for now, I love the excitement of the days before a trip!!! 






So, we have some horrendous weather and high winds coming for us this week ahead.......but today is Valentine`s Day......a day to be extra romantic!!! We have an appointment later this afternoon, so will pop into a local pub for a quick meal after it....this pub isn`t doing anything special for Valentine`s Day, so we will get a lovely meal with no special set menu as many places do today. 

Plan to do a nice lunch for us, will pick up some shrimp and smoked salmon this morning, so will be quite light and we`ll have some champagne tonight. But, we`ll be together as we are every day and that`s what matters most   

Going to be a cold one though......will be wrapping up warm for sure! 

Will do cards after breakfast and I know we have each other some little token gifts, always nice. 

























Have a lovely Monday & Happy Valentine`s Day ❤​


----------



## Lynne G

Ugh, it’s a Monday.  But yay  Valentines Day is here.  

Yay. Happy Anniversary to Keisha and her DH. Yay, we both picked the same month and year to be married. 30 years of loving, awww.

Ah, nothing like that taste of Spring today. 15 degrees out, and overcast, with flurries having a good chance of been seen in the next hour. Then a partly cloudy day, with any of that snow that fell yesterday, frozen solid this morning. And with the high being 28 degrees, that frozen solid will remain. Roads, by yesterday’s afternoon seemed mostly dry, though did slip a little when starting again at a red light when out and about, as had to get gas yesterday. Yeah, and thought with it’s still snowing when we left, there would be less traffic. Nope, and quite the lines saw at the gas place too. Oops. But I guess like everyone else, we got a late start.

Yay, another nigh sleep countdown done for Pumpkin. Yay for leaving this week. Exciting. And hope your tests are negative, and in the plane as planned. I hope the talk of removing those testing requirements at least help you when you return, and they have removed the testing. At least your choice to wear a mask when you leave the airports.

That ever so loving  Marvelous Valentines Monday homies.

And yeah, I do have my tea.  Ahhh.


----------



## schumigirl

Well, the best laid plans again.......

Our appointment has been postponed till Wednesday, our guy is not very well and they called early this morning to change, not a problem for us. So, we changed our plans and went out for lunch instead and will have some seafood for a light dinner tonight instead. Lunch was lovely, we went to a pub completely in the middle of nowhere which had been suggested to us, it`s around an hour away, and it was lovely, very quaint and traditional......very, very rural even by our standard. But, we will go back again as the food was excellent. 

Got each other some lovely little token Valentine gifts, and I got my usual early morning delivery of white roses instead of traditional red. Beautiful, few other little bits and bobs too including getting Tom a bottle of our favourite champagne which we`ll have tonight. 

Weather still sucks....hasn`t stopped raining the whole day until now, and have a few storms hitting us later this week, there`s something to look forward to!!

Hope Keisha pops in later.....this is her special day after all........


----------



## keishashadow

Have a great day, no matter how you spend it!

Present and accounted for .  



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Now, we just have to pass that negative covid test to get on the plane. That is our last hurdle. I will be a VERY upset pumpkin if I don't get onto that plane.


oh, very good luck sent your way!  That has to be incredibly stressful.


schumigirl said:


> Have a wonderful day together...


poor dear tromped off to work at 6 am, won’t see him until nearly 8:30 pm.  Cannot wait until he retires later this year!


schumigirl said:


> this pub isn`t doing anything special for Valentine`s Day, so we will get a lovely meal with no special set menu as many places do today.


sounds like a lovely time.  not of fan of those ‘special’ menus either.  

We wound up at TX roadhouse & finally saw spiderman on Saturday evening, as the movie theater near the Bonefish on the other side of the ‘burg was sold out for the showing???   TR had a dinner special they were touting, comprised of including two regular dinners and an appetizer.  The numbers person in me was compelled to run them, it was several $ more.   pending upcoming dental work on the horizon, was determined to enjoy yet another rib eye .  

For anyone looking for a very good offsite steak in Orlando, the one I had at Cheddars was also surprisingly good.  They make a nice Long Island iced tea too. Wish we had that chain here, one of my favorites.   


Lynne G said:


> Yay. Happy Anniversary to Keisha and her DH. Yay, we both picked the same month and year to be married. 30 years of loving, awww.


yes, I had ulterior motives so the mr wouldn’t forget the date as the ‘starter one’ often did.  Talk about a red flag


schumigirl said:


> Got each other some lovely little token Valentine gifts, and I got my usual early morning delivery of white roses instead of traditional red. Beautiful, few other little bits and bobs too including getting Tom a bottle of our favourite champagne which we`ll have tonight.


sounds lovely.  I Went basic as we promised to not buy anything other than the trip.  will order his annual fishing license later and had a puzzle made of picture I took of one of his favorite snorkleing places, Hanauma Bay, O’ahu…aaaah To be there.


----------



## macraven

Happy anniversary to Janet and her Mr today
I assume she won’t be dealing with kitchen duty

Schumi is having a great Vday , but she has a great husband that adores her
White roses are always beautiful!

Happy belated anniversary wishes for Lynne with
30 years of happiness


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 647364
> Have a great day, no matter how you spend it!
> 
> Present and accounted for .
> 
> 
> oh, very good luck sent your way!  That has to be incredibly stressful.
> 
> poor dear tromped off to work at 6 am, won’t see him until nearly 8:30 pm.  Cannot wait until he retires later this year!
> 
> sounds like a lovely time.  not of fan of those ‘special’ menus either.
> 
> We wound up at TX roadhouse & finally saw spiderman on Saturday evening, as the movie theater near the Bonefish on the other side of the ‘burg was sold out for the showing???   TR had a dinner special they were touting, comprised of including two regular dinners and an appetizer.  The numbers person in me was compelled to run them, it was several $ more. pending upcoming dental work on the horizon, was determined to enjoy yet another rib eye .
> 
> For anyone looking for a very good offsite steak in Orlando, the one I had at Cheddars was also surprisingly good.  They make a nice Long Island iced tea too. Wish we had that chain here, one of my favorites.
> 
> yes, I had ulterior motives so the mr wouldn’t forget the date as the ‘starter one’ often did.  Talk about a red flag
> 
> sounds lovely.  I Went basic as we promised to not buy anything other than the trip.  will order his annual fishing license later and had a puzzle made of picture I took of one of his favorite snorkleing places, Hanauma Bay, O’ahu…aaaah To be there.
> 
> View attachment 647365



Sounds about perfect Janet......that is a gorgeous place and what a puzzle it`ll make.....all that blue......lol.....

I`ve seen Cheddars Scratch Kitchen mentioned by folks at the hotel, and they did recommend it, might add it to the list since you liked it so much. 

I know we`ve bent your ear a dozen times about how Tom retiring early was the best thing ever, but it really was. We barely spend a moment apart unless we do somethings with friends seperately which to some might not suit them, but for us it`s ideal as we always have been together constantly and I think for you both it`ll work perfectly too.....and vacation time together with no time constraints will be the best!!!! 

Yep, start counting the days now......... 

You`ve had some lovely celebrations, very fitting for 30 years!! 

Did you like Spiderman? I think Kyle and a gang are seeing it tonight after they have dinner together, not so sure the ladies of the group are so excited lol.....


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> I assume she won’t be dealing with kitchen duty



Last minute, farming the freezer, definitely, not of the good china sort of spread but, hit the spot & lots of leftovers.  one DS already booked dinner her today lol. Will make a couple of individual pizzas to round out things





schumigirl said:


> and vacation time together with no time constraints will be the best!!!!


It is a powerful carrot


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick early morning stop in before the paper shuffling starts.  

It was a little bit cooler this morning heading into work.  We were spoiled over the weekend with beautiful (warm to us) weather.  I even had the windows open yesterday and just went out to the grocery store with just a big sweatshirt on.  Today I pulled the jacket and mitts out to wear.  But then again, I'm pretty wimpy.  



Lynne G said:


> Yay, another nigh sleep countdown done for Pumpkin. Yay for leaving this week. Exciting. And hope your tests are negative, and in the plane as planned. I hope the talk of removing those testing requirements at least help you when you return, and they have removed the testing. At least your choice to wear a mask when you leave the airports.


We are sitting on pins and needles wondering if they will change requirements while we are gone.  we will still use the tests that I have, as we get our results in 30 minutes.  Given the situation here, it's causing me to panic and have anxiety about returning or what could happen while we are gone blah blah blah.  


schumigirl said:


> Got each other some lovely little token Valentine gifts, and I got my usual early morning delivery of white roses instead of traditional red. Beautiful, few other little bits and bobs too including getting Tom a bottle of our favourite champagne which we`ll have tonight.


That's awesome!!!!  It sounds like you will have a great night!


keishashadow said:


> snorkleing places, Hanauma Bay, O’ahu…aaaah To be there.


That picture is beautiful.  I have been hinting to dh that for our 30th we should go to Hawaii.  I'll keep dropping the hints.  
Happy Anniversary!!!  30 years is an amazing accomplishment.  

Well, I should get started and shuffle some papers.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Keisha, my DH is not good at dates nor how many years. But we both said happy anniversary to each other the date we were married.  Though I had to remind him for days, what day it was.  Somehow, we still have not got out to dinner to celebrate yet.  But did the opposite. We wanted to be married in February, just far enough away from today, and our Friday night wedding was reasonably priced. Though at the venue we had our reception at, we were one of four weddings being celebrated there. Wonder if all four of us couples are all still married? I have no idea, as each had our own wing in that now long gone place.  It closed about 10 years after we were married.  Destroyed, and became a gas station and fast food area.  

Lunchtime, and back from my walk. Enough sun, to rock those shades, but had gloves on, as well as a hat. It felt cool out there. 23 degrees said our thermometer near our front door, as I passed by it.

Sweet to hear of white roses and a great meal, Schumi.

Yeah. I can see why so stressed out, Pumpkin.  There’s so much going to change, not changing, what’s recommended, what’s now not.  Crazy.  But yay for trip so close now.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Last minute, farming the freezer, definitely, not of the good china sort of spread but, hit the spot & lots of leftovers.  one DS already booked dinner her today lol. Will make a couple of individual pizzas to round out things
> 
> View attachment 647368
> 
> 
> It is a powerful carrot



Looks good!!! 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick early morning stop in before the paper shuffling starts.
> 
> It was a little bit cooler this morning heading into work.  We were spoiled over the weekend with beautiful (warm to us) weather.  I even had the windows open yesterday and just went out to the grocery store with just a big sweatshirt on.  Today I pulled the jacket and mitts out to wear.  But then again, I'm pretty wimpy.
> 
> 
> We are sitting on pins and needles wondering if they will change requirements while we are gone.  we will still use the tests that I have, as we get our results in 30 minutes.  Given the situation here, it's causing me to panic and have anxiety about returning or what could happen while we are gone blah blah blah.
> 
> That's awesome!!!!  It sounds like you will have a great night!
> 
> That picture is beautiful.  I have been hinting to dh that for our 30th we should go to Hawaii.  I'll keep dropping the hints.
> Happy Anniversary!!!  30 years is an amazing accomplishment.
> 
> Well, I should get started and shuffle some papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Fellow wimp here, you do right getting wrapped up.....I had gloves, fake fur hat and scarf on with a long coat and boots today to go out for lunch......looked as if I was heading for the Russian Front!!! 

It is a worry for sure. Our changes were a nightmare......now of course we don`t need to test/isolate when we get home at all which is a good thing, that changed a few weeks after we got home. The only test we need at the moment are to enter the USA. 

Fingers crossed for both our countries that there are some changes ahead for the better and they bring in something like if you`re vaccinated and boosted you won`t need to test......common sense really. But, then........politicians.......lol.......

Have a great day........hope it goes fast!


----------



## Charade67

Quick hello before my lunch break is over.

We are a month away from our Disney trip. Has anyone here ever rented DVC points? I was reading about it the other day and was wondering if it would be worth looking into for a future trip. I would love to stay at one of the luxury resorts someday, but just can’t pay those prices.

Happy anniversary to Keisha and hubby.

I need to get back to work.


----------



## soniam

@keishashadow. Happy Anniversary!!!!!

@Pumpkin1172 Hope everything goes great with the trip!



Charade67 said:


> We are a month away from our Disney trip. Has anyone here ever rented DVC points? I was reading about it the other day and was wondering if it would be worth looking into for a future trip. I would love to stay at one of the luxury resorts someday, but just can’t pay those prices.



We have done it 3 times. We have only rented from the companies though, not individuals. Two of our rentals were during 2020. Since they were technically non-refundable, we went ahead and took the trips, even though we might not have otherwise due to covid. I would check on the refundable part. Many of the companies have changed their contracts to allow some refund. Individuals, which can be found on the DVC forum here on the DIS, vary. We had good luck with all of the rentals and ended up buying DVC resale, not direct, at Boardwalk. You don't have to end up buying though. Some places and rooms are easier to get than others. The more time you have before the trip the better the chance of getting exactly what you want, about 11-7 months out. Demand has been kind of high though, because DVC owners are needing to use points from 2020/2021 when they couldn't travel and DVC was closed. David's rentals (https://dvcrequest.com/) is a good place to get an idea of what the cost might be. We rented from them and the company that used to be a sponsor of the DIS. They have a new rental company sponsor now. It is definitely significantly cheaper than paying rack rate for the same or similar room. The studios at the DVCs are smaller than most of the regular hotel rooms. You can look around for square footages. The DVC Fan site might list them, and I think Touring Plans (https://touringplans.com/) does too. That part can be deceiving. The 3 of us fit into a studio fine with DS sleeping on the pullout sofa. The kitchenette is nice though. You can only get the DVC rooms if you rent points. Those are studios and 1, 2, & 3 bedroom villas. I don't think you need to pay for parking when you are staying DVC.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well, change of plans   

One of our salesmen was not feeling great, took at rapid test (as we have some for testing at work)  it was positive.  He went home.

  I messaged our manager, as he does not have regular hours and told him I'm working from home for the next few days.  I'll scan the bulk of my work and send it to my personal email.  Then complete what I can at home.  Scan what I need to with our little printer.  If I need other missing info...I'll email the guys to send it to me.  

I don't need to be working in a covid infested workplace right now - when I need that negative test on Wednesday.  
I did a rapid test at home - and it was negative.  

I promised the guys treats/snacks for emailing me any info I need.  I don't want to try to get the IT department to get our network set up on my laptop, and I can't take tower home.  It's too big and bulky for 2 days worth of work.  

It will be a little more time consuming to do it this way, But I can make it work for 2 days.  

I will be VERY HAPPY when we step off the plane in Orlando and it's 30C


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well, change of plans
> 
> One of our salesmen was not feeling great, took at rapid test (as we have some for testing at work)  it was positive.  He went home.
> 
> I messaged our manager, as he does not have regular hours and told him I'm working from home for the next few days.  I'll scan the bulk of my work and send it to my personal email.  Then complete what I can at home.  Scan what I need to with our little printer.  If I need other missing info...I'll email the guys to send it to me.
> 
> I don't need to be working in a covid infested workplace right now - when I need that negative test on Wednesday.
> I did a rapid test at home - and it was negative.
> 
> I promised the guys treats/snacks for emailing me any info I need.  I don't want to try to get the IT department to get our network set up on my laptop, and I can't take tower home.  It's too big and bulky for 2 days worth of work.
> 
> It will be a little more time consuming to do it this way, But I can make it work for 2 days.
> 
> I will be VERY HAPPY when we step off the plane in Orlando and it's 30C



You did the right thing pumpkin......head for the hills and hibernate till you get on that plane Wednesday......

All good thoughts headed your way. You`ll be fine.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Quick hello before my lunch break is over.
> 
> We are a month away from our Disney trip. Has anyone here ever rented DVC points? I was reading about it the other day and was wondering if it would be worth looking into for a future trip. I would love to stay at one of the luxury resorts someday, but just can’t pay those prices.
> 
> Happy anniversary to Keisha and hubby.
> 
> I need to get back to work.
> 
> 
> View attachment 647407


I would only rent from a company like David’s.  Unless you know the individual you’re renting from it can be risky.


----------



## Sue M

*Happy Valentines Day!   And Happy Anniversary to Keisha!  Congrats.*
Hope everyone is healthy and doing well.

We had 2 days of sunshine here on the wet coast. Yup that’s all we get. Today it’s back to the usually scheduled program rain. Talk about weekend warrior*. *Saturday I went on a 8.5km paddle then Sunday a lake trail hike. Gotta take advantage of sunny days here and milder weather. The crocuses are coming out!  Paying the price today. 

After months of staying home I booked Universal today for early Aug. I booked Sapphire, because the top 3 room rates are crazy now. $600   And my last Oct trip I stayed 2 nights and really liked it. I just wish they had EP!  

Nothing has been going on here with me. I did order a new car in August, a RAV4 hybrid and still waiting. Wait times esp for hybrids are crazy here. 

Tomorrow have an appt with the vet for my little guy Sydney (Yorker poo)  a bit worried.   He has a cough, bad in mornings.

Hope everyone has a nice day today.


----------



## Charade67

soniam said:


> We have done it 3 times. We have only rented from the companies though, not individuals. Two of our rentals were during 2020. Since they were technically non-refundable, we went ahead and took the trips, even though we might not have otherwise due to covid. I would check on the refundable part. Many of the companies have changed their contracts to allow some refund. Individuals, which can be found on the DVC forum here on the DIS, vary. We had good luck with all of the rentals and ended up buying DVC resale, not direct, at Boardwalk. You don't have to end up buying though. Some places and rooms are easier to get than others. The more time you have before the trip the better the chance of getting exactly what you want, about 11-7 months out. Demand has been kind of high though, because DVC owners are needing to use points from 2020/2021 when they couldn't travel and DVC was closed. David's rentals (https://dvcrequest.com/) is a good place to get an idea of what the cost might be. We rented from them and the company that used to be a sponsor of the DIS. They have a new rental company sponsor now. It is definitely significantly cheaper than paying rack rate for the same or similar room. The studios at the DVCs are smaller than most of the regular hotel rooms. You can look around for square footages. The DVC Fan site might list them, and I think Touring Plans (https://touringplans.com/) does too. That part can be deceiving. The 3 of us fit into a studio fine with DS sleeping on the pullout sofa. The kitchenette is nice though. You can only get the DVC rooms if you rent points. Those are studios and 1, 2, & 3 bedroom villas. I don't think you need to pay for parking when you are staying DVC.


 Thanks for the info. I read about DVC rental on a Disney blog and it sounded almost too good to be true. The blog mentioned David’s and another company. I might give this a try for our next trip. Do they make you sit through a sales presentation? We did that once with a timeshare company and said never again. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> One of our salesmen was not feeling great, took at rapid test (as we have some for testing at work) it was positive. He went home.
> 
> I messaged our manager, as he does not have regular hours and told him I'm working from home for the next few days. I'll scan the bulk of my work and send it to my personal email. Then complete what I can at home. Scan what I need to with our little printer. If I need other missing info...I'll email the guys to send it to me.
> 
> I don't need to be working in a covid infested workplace right now - when I need that negative test on Wednesday.
> I did a rapid test at home - and it was negative.


 Smart move. I am looking forward to hearing about your trip. 



Sue M said:


> Nothing has been going on here with me. I did order a new car in August, a RAV4 hybrid and still waiting. Wait times esp for hybrids are crazy here.
> 
> Tomorrow have an appt with the vet for my little guy Sydney (Yorker poo) a bit worried. He has a cough, bad in mornings.


Good to see you Sue. Good luck with the car and I hope Sydney is okay.

Time to get some sleep.


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin close call. Hope your on that plane. It’s a strange virus. My daughter tested positive mid January but her partner never got it.

Charade no you won’t have to go to one of those time share presentations!  The only thing I’d recommend is to buy trip cancellation insurance. As I understand it, it’s non refundable.


----------



## schumigirl

Usually I sleep like I`ve been knocked out every night, but just had one of those weird nights I kept waking up for no reason. First time I looked at the clock and expected it to be around 5am......I had only been asleep 20 minutes! Rest of the night was just waking regularly and getting back to sleep.......I might snooze later. 

Wind is back so no walking yet, but will pop out this morning for a few bits, no reading as it`s half term this week here.....so no real plans to do anything as this weather just sucks! I am getting a lot of odd jobs done around the house though......I`m currently trying to trim the DVD collection again.....we have far too many. 

Honey mustard chicken tonight for dinner, little parmentier potatoes to go with it and whatever veg I pick up this morning, then need to pop into a grocery store as I need to top up some dried spices, passata and some more store cabinet ingredients. 

Tea first, then breakfast in a couple of hours. 

























Happy Tuesday 


​


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Pumpkin, so worrying, hope your plans go without issue and you are starting enjoying your trip tomorrow. 

Sue, good to hear from you.  Hope your dog is okay.  And yay for car order.  Yeah, crazy hotel rates for our September trip, but I am very much hoping to see a much lower rate at least 5 days before I arrive.  We are still toying around with a short Spring trip.  I did get a good AP rate, almost like last minute, for our quick August trip last year.  Really hoping to see close to the AP rate I got last Fall. 

Ack Schumi, not a good night sleep and that windy icky day.  Hope since you are home more today, hoping some tea enjoying in there too. Hope tonight you are back to that sound sleeping.  And ooh, another good smelling food is coming out from your kitchen. 

And so, a Taco Tuesday is here. The day Mac says, maybe a Taco Bell dinner tonight. Hope you are feeling good, and teeth okay now.

Robo, I hope you and your DH are doing okay.  So scary what you had listed.  Sending much good thoughts your way, and hope to hear you both are feeling much better.  Hugs. 

And so, it’s still that ah, a beautiful Winter day. And yep, with a clearing of the sky throughout the night, a balmy 11 degrees was the thermometer’s reading as I saw older one leave almost an hour ago. And a most glorious sunny day. And yeah, the high temperature is at the freezing mark. Cool and mostly clear is our weather today. Yeah, and a repeat of yesterday’s clothing for my lunchtime walk. And even though that sun is not providing much warmth, weather guy said wear sun protection if outside in the lunchtime time. So, will put suntan lotion on my face before I do my lunchtime walk today. Knowing me, I could get a little sunburn if I don’t.

But as I’m still up and busy well before the sun comes up.  And still oh so dark.  But as we tilt to give us Spring soon enough, the sunrise is a half hour away now.  Was around 7:30 not that long ago, now just 7 minutes before 7 am. Tick tick tick.  Yeah, and with that time change coming soon enough too, will be a very dark morning again until closer to the Summer. 

A most terrific Taco Tuesday homies.  And yes, I have my tea.  Ah, happy to say, all is good in my home.


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> Thanks for the info. I read about DVC rental on a Disney blog and it sounded almost too good to be true. The blog mentioned David’s and another company. I might give this a try for our next trip. Do they make you sit through a sales presentation? We did that once with a timeshare company and said never again.


As Sue said, you won't have to listen to a spiel. We own and never have listened to it. They may leave a message in the room about a free gift. We have never gotten it, because the timing just didn't work. It's probably a bag or backpack. I think this is when they might try to do their spiel. DVC pretty much sells itself though, so there are very little to no high pressure sales tactics. Definitely read the cancellation fine print and consider trip insurance. They use to be completely non-refundable, but I read that has changed some with covid. I have not rented points since covid/potential changing of contracts.

@Sue M Good to hear from you. Hope your dog is OK.


----------



## Sue M

Hi to everyone, Schumi it’s awful when you don’t get a good nights sleep and wake up tired!  I’m having chicken too. Undecided on what I’ll do with them.

Robo I didn’t hear what happened but sending you good thoughts.
Mac happy taco Tuesday!

Lynne I’m hoping for AP rates too!  If they’re good I’ll switch to one of the 3. But at the moment I have a good rate I can live with at SF lagoon view. And I really enjoyed SF last time. But have never gone without Express Pass!  I’d upgrade pass for the 4:00 express pass but won’t do me any good as my daughter won’t have one. She’s getting the non US 14 day pass.  Since she won’t need a season pass and it’s cheaper.  
I’m surprised to hear Sept rates are high. Thought that’s low season?  But Universal room rates go up and down so much. I’m tracking all the time. I lucked out on good rate for Lagoon view. Today it’s gone!

Soniam 

DOG update:  today he’s fine. I canceled appt. Not one cough. I’m blaming the husband. He doesn’t use the harness when he takes them out. And Sydney is a little dog that pulls if he sees another dog, squirrel, a leaf drop  so think his throat was irritated. I have to be vigilant and make sure to put harness on when he does the morning walk.  I always walk them with the harness.


----------



## soniam

Hard Rock is really expensive right now. My July rate w/o any discounts is ~$700. I am hoping for some discount. My TA had to book Columbus Day weekend for 1 day and then 3 days. The system wouldn't let her book them contiguously. Somehow, it's cheaper than July though. Seems strange.


----------



## Sue M

soniam said:


> Hard Rock is really expensive right now. My July rate w/o any discounts is ~$700. I am hoping for some discount. My TA had to book Columbus Day weekend for 1 day and then 3 days. The system wouldn't let her book them contiguously. Somehow, it's cheaper than July though. Seems strange.


Keep checking your dates. They go up and down. When I picked my dates I found arriving a day early lowered daily rate by $70. I use a TA too, but I continually check rates!


----------



## soniam

Sue M said:


> Keep checking your dates. They go up and down. When I picked my dates I found arriving a day early lowered daily rate by $70. I use a TA too, but I continually check rates!


Unfortunately, we can't change dates. Already booked airfare and have a cruise at the end. I have been checking but no changes yet. I think it won't happen until closer to the trip.


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. Nothing much going on here. I heard that Disney is going to drop the mask requirement for vaccinated guests, so that makes me happy.



Sue M said:


> Charade no you won’t have to go to one of those time share presentations! The only thing I’d recommend is to buy trip cancellation insurance. As I understand it, it’s non refundable.


That's good to know. I sat through one of those presentations once and never again. I hate high pressure sales. 



schumigirl said:


> but just had one of those weird nights I kept waking up for no reason. First time I looked at the clock and expected it to be around 5am......I had only been asleep 20 minutes! Rest of the night was just waking regularly and getting back to sleep.......I might snooze later.


Welcome to my life. I rarely sleep through the night. 
Last night I dreamed that we were going to buy a new condo that was somehow both close to the university where dh works and walking distance from Citywalk. I was happy about having new restaurant options. 



soniam said:


> As Sue said, you won't have to listen to a spiel. We own and never have listened to it. They may leave a message in the room about a free gift. We have never gotten it, because the timing just didn't work. It's probably a bag or backpack. I think this is when they might try to do their spiel. DVC pretty much sells itself though, so there are very little to no high pressure sales tactics. Definitely read the cancellation fine print and consider trip insurance. They use to be completely non-refundable, but I read that has changed some with covid. I have not rented points since covid/potential changing of contracts.


No presentations or gifts for me. I never want to sit through another time share presentation. It will probably be a few years before I actually look into this. Our next planned Disney trip will be to Disneyland after B graduates. 



Sue M said:


> DOG update: today he’s fine. I canceled appt. Not one cough. I’m blaming the husband. He doesn’t use the harness when he takes them out. And Sydney is a little dog that pulls if he sees another dog, squirrel, a leaf drop  so think his throat was irritated. I have to be vigilant and make sure to put harness on when he does the morning walk. I always walk them with the harness.


Glad to hear the dog is okay. 

I am going to try to take a short nap if my neighbor's dogs stop barking.


----------



## macraven

soniam said:


> Hard Rock is really expensive right now. My July rate w/o any discounts is ~$700. I am hoping for some discount. My TA had to book Columbus Day weekend for 1 day and then 3 days. The system wouldn't let her book them contiguously. Somehow, it's cheaper than July though. Seems strange.




Unbelievably high room costs listed for now
I have been looking at what rates are today and have not pulled up anything enticing
I have my room booked for my fall trip but keep checking for when rates will fall down

Most past times of my fall trips, I do not book until some time in mid May

I had been watching room rates early January and thought… Loews has to be kidding.
Assume that is my highlight of the day is food..

i did see a rate drop about 1:00 am in the morning mid January so booked it and thought I will watch how the rates run

so far, they have not dropped

And the room type I booked is not showing up anymore as available

Assume rates will fall down later this year and I will adjust my reservation then for rates.

Who am I kidding….. even if rates stay high, my trip plans will still be on

i don’t like it but will live with it

Going to fix dinner now
Bought two pork steaks yesterday and get so excited just thinking about how much we enjoy that meat.



What is for dinner at your house?


----------



## buckeev

Greeting from Orlando sans fam! Belated Happy Valentines Day to you-and-youse guys & gals!
We have been going like gangsters here since late last week…first at USO (Sapphire Falls was BEAUTIMUS!) Crowds were pretty decent except for Saturday-Dianna Ross concert! She was really good…sometimes even great. I staked out a primo spot 2 rows from the “front row” at 5:15 pm…for a 8:30 concert! Had a really good vantage point!
 AND…Velocicoaster is STILL incredible!
At Beach Club Villas right now and enjoying the “Secret”  EZ access to the Festival of the Arts food booths/kiosks! Most of the work of the many artists is really good…I even bought a Jason Ratner print. (Not an original, but still cool!) Hope to get it home safe!
 Le Cellier was delicious-as always.  Eating at Cape May later tonight (Unlimited Crab Legs are back starting tonight!) 
Don’t wanna leave, but Gage has a convention this weekend in Dallas/Fort Worth that I unwittingly agreed to ferry him to, …plus I am about out of Disney GCs!
We are booked for another DVC TRIP for Spring Break but I’m trying to reschedule…little to no luck so far.  DVC bookings have been a mess lately.
Hope y’all are all “healthy and we’ll fed”-my daughter used to tell people they looked “healthy and well fed” 

Robert


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> No presentations or gifts for me. I never want to sit through another time share presentation. It will probably be a few years before I actually look into this. Our next planned Disney trip will be to Disneyland after B graduates.


I wouldn't bother trying to rent DVC points at Disneyland. There is only 1 hotel, and it's constantly full. I think we are doing a Disneyland trip this summer instead of Japan, which is still closed to everyone.

@buckeev Sounds like a good time. I need to plan our next DVC trip. I have to bank our leftover 2021 points.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Love, love live reports!  Thanks for sharing Buckeev.  Sounds like the perfect trip. 

Ah, evening and all are chilling, though DH is teaching in person, and also video, as he wants to be in person for the half or so of his class that comes in person at the university.

I too did not have a good night’s sleep last night, so may have had a little nap after dinner.

Since that later in the week storm is to stay good amount West of us, it’s coming from the South. Hence that taste of Spring, with low 60’s the high degree weather this Thursday and Friday. I’m sure little one will be breaking out those shorts again this week. She’s happy when she’s in shorts. This is from the kid that I begged to get a job in FLA, said she wants to be working in a cold place. And she doesn’t run hot, like older one does. But even he has his limits on wearing shorts. That chilly start and day we had, he had his jeans on. But as the house is that perfect warm for me, he’s in shorts as soon as he gets home.

And so a good nights sleep to all the homies, and a night light on for those that need just that enough light to find the restroom or wander into the kitchen for a midnight snack or two.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Unbelievably high room costs listed for now
> I have been looking at what rates are today and have not pulled up anything enticing
> I have my room booked for my fall trip but keep checking for when rates will fall down
> 
> Most past times of my fall trips, I do not book until some time in mid May
> 
> I had been watching room rates early January and thought… Loews has to be kidding.
> Assume that is my highlight of the day is food..
> 
> i did see a rate drop about 1:00 am in the morning mid January so booked it and thought I will watch how the rates run
> 
> so far, they have not dropped
> 
> And the room type I booked is not showing up anymore as available
> 
> Assume rates will fall down later this year and I will adjust my reservation then for rates.
> 
> Who am I kidding….. even if rates stay high, my trip plans will still be on
> 
> i don’t like it but will live with it
> 
> Going to fix dinner now
> Bought two pork steaks yesterday and get so excited just thinking about how much we enjoy that meat.
> 
> 
> 
> What is for dinner at your house?


 I haven't even started looking at room rates.  Last year I booked just a few months out. I do have my airline reservation though.

Dinner tonight was chicken parmesan. Now I have to figure out something for tomorrow. 



buckeev said:


> Greeting from Orlando sans fam! Belated Happy Valentines Day to you-and-youse guys & gals!
> We have been going like gangsters here since late last week…first at USO (Sapphire Falls was BEAUTIMUS!) Crowds were pretty decent except for Saturday-Dianna Ross concert! She was really good…sometimes even great. I staked out a primo spot 2 rows from the “front row” at 5:15 pm…for a 8:30 concert! Had a really good vantage point!
> AND…Velocicoaster is STILL incredible!
> At Beach Club Villas right now and enjoying the “Secret”  EZ access to the Festival of the Arts food booths/kiosks! Most of the work of the many artists is really good…I even bought a Jason Ratner print. (Not an original, but still cool!) Hope to get it home safe!
> Le Cellier was delicious-as always.  Eating at Cape May later tonight (Unlimited Crab Legs are back starting tonight!)
> Don’t wanna leave, but Gage has a convention this weekend in Dallas/Fort Worth that I unwittingly agreed to ferry him to, …plus I am about out of Disney GCs!
> We are booked for another DVC TRIP for Spring Break but I’m trying to reschedule…little to no luck so far.  DVC bookings have been a mess lately.
> Hope y’all are all “healthy and we’ll fed”-my daughter used to tell people they looked “healthy and well fed”


Glad you are having such a good time. DH wants to try Le Cellier the next time we go to WDW. 



soniam said:


> I wouldn't bother trying to rent DVC points at Disneyland. There is only 1 hotel, and it's constantly full. I think we are doing a Disneyland trip this summer instead of Japan, which is still closed to everyone.


 I was thinking about renting for our next WDW trip whenever that might be. I would love to stay at an Animal Kingdom resort with a savannah view. Dh wants the Grand Floridian.  The Disneyland trip will be for B's graduation in 2023.



Where do y'all purchase trip insurance from? I've always booked my Disney trips on their website and just purchase the insurance they offer there.


----------



## macraven

Buckeev !!
So you finished the Darkside and now at the motherland or close to heading back soon for Gages convention 

I know you have been enjoying your vacation.

Have your people contact my people and line up our dates for next time you will be at the parks !


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> I haven't even started looking at room rates.  Last year I booked just a few months out. I do have my airline reservation though.
> 
> Dinner tonight was chicken parmesan. Now I have to figure out something for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Glad you are having such a good time. DH wants to try Le Cellier the next time we go to WDW.
> 
> I was thinking about renting for our next WDW trip whenever that might be. I would love to stay at an Animal Kingdom resort with a savannah view. Dh wants the Grand Floridian.  The Disneyland trip will be for B's graduation in 2023.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do y'all purchase trip insurance from? I've always booked my Disney trips on their website and just purchase the insurance they offer there.


Our son will graduate in 2024.

I have only purchased insurance for cruises. Once I used Insure My Trip to get quotes. For our Summer 2023 cruise, my TA found a policy that was cheaper and better than what Celebrity offered. It’s through Arch Roam Right (roamright.com). It’s the same company that Celebrity uses but was cheaper and provided more. You usually have to purchase insurance very soon , ie few days to 14 days, after putting a deposit on/purchasing your travel. Most other travel expenses give you something of a refund or credit, so we don’t usually buy it.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick late night stop in!!!

I was hoping to stop in sooner, but time seems to be going quickly.  Half day of work tomorrow, testing at 1:30 then hopefully on the road by 2:00 to spend some time with the kids in the big city before heading to the airport!  I was messaging my manager and told him, if I test positive -heads will roll     So far we feel fine.  

Suitcases and carry-ons are packed up.  I'm just downloading a new book onto my e-reader and will download another one I haven't read in a while.  I have alot of books, and had to reset my reader to clear everything out.  All the ones I own are saved in my cloud.  I am one to reread the books I love.  

There is a small change in returning requirements for us.  It won't apply to us - unless we test positive with our test.  Then we can retest with just a regular cheaper rapid test at a Walgreen's or CVS.  It is a small step in the right direction.  Restrictions are lifting in our province.  No more masks once we get back, and no capacity limits on anything any more.  Small steps are happening.  



Sue M said:


> We had 2 days of sunshine here on the wet coast. Yup that’s all we get. Today it’s back to the usually scheduled program rain. Talk about weekend warrior*. *Saturday I went on a 8.5km paddle then Sunday a lake trail hike. Gotta take advantage of sunny days here and milder weather. The circuses are coming out! Paying the price today.


Welcome back Sue   I have wondered how you are faring.  We have had our fair share of grey dreary skies as well.  With the temps above normal, I won't complain, but the sun has not been out nearly as much as other winters.  


Charade67 said:


> I heard that Disney is going to drop the mask requirement for vaccinated guests, so that makes me happy.


Gosh...that would be awesome if it happened before Saturday   Saturday is our Disney day, and the only place where a mask is required.  It would be soooo nice not to have to wear one if we didn't want to.  We will probably still wear one if someone is coughing or hacking beside us anywhere we are, but for the most part, we are looking forward to no masks!


buckeev said:


> Greeting from Orlando sans fam! Belated Happy Valentines Day to you-and-youse guys & gals!


Enjoy your park days!!!!!

Well, I should finish my tea, and get to bed.  

I'll leave the light on for our early risers...and if anyone has trouble counting sheep.


----------



## Sue M

Charade dropping mask requirements probably do nothing for me!  I’ll probably still wear one for queues and crowded places. It would suck for me to get Covid there and have to quarantine 10 days in a hotel room. Our govt just made announcement today about changes to testing requirements returning home. I was hoping they’d drop testing for fully vaccinated people. But nope  they just said now the antigen test is acceptable. Maybe by August testing will drop. A friend got Covid in wdw a few weeks ago. Fortunately for him he lives in NY so didn’t have to quarantine in Florida. And he didn’t feel sick until he got home.


Mac looks like we’re all on the hunt for lower rates!  $500/night is hard to swallow for a regular non CL room at HR!  So for now at SF which I enjoyed very much last time. But only had 2 nights there before moving to HR.
Dinner tonight was curry chicken!  We had pork chops Saturday!

buckeev sounds like a great trip!  Love BC/YC and Cape May yum!  And love SF.

Lynne my neighbour is in his shorts already. But then he wears shorts practically all winter!  Funny to see him shovel snow in his shorts.
Thanks for the nightlight for those of us out west    .

Charade ooooh that’s a hard decision AKL or GF. I love both!  But are wonderful, no bad choices here. Maybe if you have enough time you could do a split.  For me GF has the edge. It’s magical seeing the castle from many spots around the resort. Watching the MK fireworks and the electric water parade from the resort.  Many dining options at GF, Poly, CR and WL. All within easy walk, monorail or boat.  Also transportation with monorail to Epcot and now the walking path to MK. 
I buy travel insurance with Blue Cross. Or CAA (Canadian AAA).
LeCellier - I could make a meal from their cheddar soup and pretzel bread!  Yum.


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin yay for packed suitcases!  AB is going faster than BC. We still have mask mandates and have to show vaccine card. I’m good with that. Our capacity limits have lifted. Can have weddings etc with dancing etc. my daughter will be happy, her wedding is in October already postponed a year due to restrictions. 
I don’t see how a different test will change things for travel. I was hopeful they’d drop testing for vaccinated people. But yes, things are progressing.  
Im packing masks for Aug trip. Will wear in queues and high congestion areas. I definitely don’t want to get tested positive and have to quarantine in Florida hotel room.

Thanks for thinking about me  I’ve been good. Not doing much. I pulled the plug on travel for awhile last trip was difficult between airlines cancelling so many flights, and testing hassle I though I’d wait awhile. Things seem to be slowly coming back. Alaska adding back flights. So booked August.

Safe travels and have a great vacay!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Hello everyone. Nothing much going on here. I heard that Disney is going to drop the mask requirement for vaccinated guests, so that makes me happy.
> 
> Welcome to my life. I rarely sleep through the night.
> Last night I dreamed that we were going to buy a new condo that was somehow both close to the university where dh works and walking distance from Citywalk. I was happy about having new restaurant options.



It is such good news they`re finally getting rid of the masks......

I cannot imagine being like that for more than the odd night here or there.....I know people who do struggle to sleep and it must be a nightmare. I`m very lucky to be able to sleep so soundly every night and certainly appreciate it. 




macraven said:


> Unbelievably high room costs listed for now
> I have been looking at what rates are today and have not pulled up anything enticing
> I have my room booked for my fall trip but keep checking for when rates will fall down
> 
> Most past times of my fall trips, I do not book until some time in mid May
> 
> I had been watching room rates early January and thought… Loews has to be kidding.
> Assume that is my highlight of the day is food..
> 
> i did see a rate drop about 1:00 am in the morning mid January so booked it and thought I will watch how the rates run
> 
> so far, they have not dropped
> 
> And the room type I booked is not showing up anymore as available
> 
> Assume rates will fall down later this year and I will adjust my reservation then for rates.
> 
> Who am I kidding….. even if rates stay high, my trip plans will still be on
> 
> i don’t like it but will live with it
> 
> Going to fix dinner now
> Bought two pork steaks yesterday and get so excited just thinking about how much we enjoy that meat.
> 
> 
> 
> What is for dinner at your house?



Apparently rooms are still getting booked up quickly which is good, but don`t think our quiet Septembers will ever be seen again.

Honey mustard chicken with parmentier potatoes and roast carrots for us.......plates were cleared even though I could taste I had made it a little too mustardy for our tastes. Adding extra honey sometimes helps, but not this time.......clear sinuses all night long......lol.......

Love pork!! Another meat you can do so many things with......although I don`t like cider (alcoholic version) pork in a cream cider sauce is delicious....some add prunes......yuk, but it`s fine on it`s own!




buckeev said:


> Greeting from Orlando sans fam! Belated Happy Valentines Day to you-and-youse guys & gals!
> We have been going like gangsters here since late last week…first at USO (Sapphire Falls was BEAUTIMUS!) Crowds were pretty decent except for Saturday-Dianna Ross concert! She was really good…sometimes even great. I staked out a primo spot 2 rows from the “front row” at 5:15 pm…for a 8:30 concert! Had a really good vantage point!
> AND…Velocicoaster is STILL incredible!
> At Beach Club Villas right now and enjoying the “Secret”  EZ access to the Festival of the Arts food booths/kiosks! Most of the work of the many artists is really good…I even bought a Jason Ratner print. (Not an original, but still cool!) Hope to get it home safe!
> Le Cellier was delicious-as always.  Eating at Cape May later tonight (Unlimited Crab Legs are back starting tonight!)
> Don’t wanna leave, but Gage has a convention this weekend in Dallas/Fort Worth that I unwittingly agreed to ferry him to, …plus I am about out of Disney GCs!
> We are booked for another DVC TRIP for Spring Break but I’m trying to reschedule…little to no luck so far.  DVC bookings have been a mess lately.
> Hope y’all are all “healthy and we’ll fed”-my daughter used to tell people they looked “healthy and well fed”
> 
> RobertView attachment 647775



Glad you had such a wonderful trip and so close to Ms Ross was fabulous! She can still do a turn and hold the stage for sure......good to see you drop in and hope you enjoyed those crab legs!! 





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick late night stop in!!!
> 
> I was hoping to stop in sooner, but time seems to be going quickly.  Half day of work tomorrow, testing at 1:30 then hopefully on the road by 2:00 to spend some time with the kids in the big city before heading to the airport!  I was messaging my manager and told him, if I test positive -heads will roll     So far we feel fine.
> 
> Suitcases and carry-ons are packed up.  I'm just downloading a new book onto my e-reader and will download another one I haven't read in a while.  I have alot of books, and had to reset my reader to clear everything out.  All the ones I own are saved in my cloud.  I am one to reread the books I love.
> 
> There is a small change in returning requirements for us.  It won't apply to us - unless we test positive with our test.  Then we can retest with just a regular cheaper rapid test at a Walgreen's or CVS.  It is a small step in the right direction.  Restrictions are lifting in our province.  No more masks once we get back, and no capacity limits on anything any more.  Small steps are happening.
> 
> 
> Welcome back Sue   I have wondered how you are faring.  We have had our fair share of grey dreary skies as well.  With the temps above normal, I won't complain, but the sun has not been out nearly as much as other winters.
> 
> Gosh...that would be awesome if it happened before Saturday   Saturday is our Disney day, and the only place where a mask is required.  It would be soooo nice not to have to wear one if we didn't want to.  We will probably still wear one if someone is coughing or hacking beside us anywhere we are, but for the most part, we are looking forward to no masks!
> 
> Enjoy your park days!!!!!
> 
> Well, I should finish my tea, and get to bed.
> 
> I'll leave the light on for our early risers...and if anyone has trouble counting sheep.



I always wonder why folks can`t read a good book twice.......some think it`s odd but I love it. I read A Christmas Carol every December without fail, my favourite book of that genre, never get bored by it. 

Good luck with the testing today......will keep everything crossed for you, it`ll be fine and soon you`ll be having some Orlando fun!!! And good to see your area is starting to change restrictions too.....it`s a good feeling!




Sue M said:


> Charade dropping mask requirements probably do nothing for me!  I’ll probably still wear one for queues and crowded places. It would suck for me to get Covid there and have to quarantine 10 days in a hotel room. Our govt just made announcement today about changes to testing requirements returning home. I was hoping they’d drop testing for fully vaccinated people. But nope  they just said now the antigen test is acceptable. Maybe by August testing will drop. A friend got Covid in wdw a few weeks ago. Fortunately for him he lives in NY so didn’t have to quarantine in Florida. And he didn’t feel sick until he got home.
> 
> 
> Mac looks like we’re all on the hunt for lower rates!  $500/night is hard to swallow for a regular non CL room at HR!  So for now at SF which I enjoyed very much last time. But only had 2 nights there before moving to HR.
> Dinner tonight was curry chicken!  We had pork chops Saturday!
> 
> buckeev sounds like a great trip!  Love BC/YC and Cape May yum!  And love SF.
> 
> Lynne my neighbour is in his shorts already. But then he wears shorts practically all winter!  Funny to see him shovel snow in his shorts.
> Thanks for the nightlight for those of us out west    .
> 
> Charade ooooh that’s a hard decision AKL or GF. I love both!  But are wonderful, no bad choices here. Maybe if you have enough time you could do a split.  For me GF has the edge. It’s magical seeing the castle from many spots around the resort. Watching the MK fireworks and the electric water parade from the resort.  Many dining options at GF, Poly, CR and WL. All within easy walk, monorail or boat.  Also transportation with monorail to Epcot and now the walking path to MK.
> I buy travel insurance with Blue Cross. Or CAA (Canadian AAA).
> LeCellier - I could make a meal from their cheddar soup and pretzel bread!  Yum.



We had 3 changes in testing requirements while we were away this past Christmas trip. Main one was having to test to leave the USA which friends over there were completely bemused by......they all said don`t worry they`ll let you leave, yes, but will the UK let us in if it`s the wrong test! Horrible situation I wouldn`t wish on anyone. 





Slept like a baby again last night, I was vaguely aware of the wind rising up again during the night but slept right through it. And still windy as heck for the next few days. 

We have two storms heading our way, or as most of us call it.....winter......but they`ve named them.....Dudley and Eunice......sounds like an old couple in their 90`s! Hardly apt for such high winds. 

Lots of rain coming this afternoon and we do have to go out for our postponed meeting and it`ll be wild then, but we won`t melt. 

Made the lamb meat sauce for Moussaka last night for tonights dinner, can just sort the aubergines (eggplant) and make the bechamel sauce when I come in whenever that will be. Or if we`re really late, we`ll just head to the village pub for dinner  

Still sorting through DVD`s and even older CD collection. Tom bought me a vinyl record player at Christmas so been enjoying them more for a while but we still play CD`s at home too......I can`t get rid of so many of them. DVD`s we`ve been clearing out for a while but think we`ve finally slimmed them down massively and I still think we have far too many. 

Books I won`t get rid of of course........lol....... 

Tea for now, then breakfast later......toast with home made marmalade....as always not made in my home but at the farm, still homemade though! 




























Have a wonderful Wednesday 


​


----------



## Lynne G

yay! This most hump of a day Wednesday is here. Camel is in the mood, so say it. Hump of a day. Woot!

A bit better sleep, not as good as could have been, as can blame it on my bedmate who was quite restless. But as we get that much closer to the weekend, there’s a smile starting. Holiday Monday, so a three day weekend. So ugh, it’s Tuesday, you’ll see me say next week.

Ooh the doves must have come back. In the very dark window view, can hear that cooing. Must be in our huge holly tree next to the window. I like hearing it. Unmistakable cooing that you know it’s a dove.

Sue, yeah older one usually wears shorts year round, but as it was 11 degrees most of the morning yesterday, he does have a pair of jeans and a couple sweatpants he wears once in awhile. Yeah, that snow shoving the other day, he was in shorts.

Pumpkin, safe travels! So exciting, and have a great time.

Ah, Schumi is certainly getting that wind and rain this week. Yep, they sometimes name storms here too. Sandy was the big nor’easter a few years ago.

And so, yea for me, and a nicer day. 23 out, with a gorgeous sunny morning, to turn to clouds in the afternoon. But around noon, we should be around 42 degrees, as will be ditching the hat and gloves, and hoping that sun stays out so brightly on my lunchtime walk.

Most wonderful Wednesday homies.  Start that happiness, as Friday is now 2 days away!  Woot!!


----------



## Sue M

SchumI I haven’t had Moussaka in ages, love it. But never made it   Always had at a Greek restaurant. I think my chicken broccoli curry casserole came out tasty. But wasn’t enough curry seasoning for Mr!  i tell him he singed off his taste buds. Reason why when he cooks he over seasons everything. 
Yes having to test before going home just adds extra stress to travel. Last time the desk at HRH arranged my ride to go to the drive thru pharmacy for test.
And I’m expecting rule changes between now and my trip!  The Canadian Dis section is blowing up with rule changes announced yesterday!

Lynne ok I’ll say it lol!  Happy Hump Day!

Pumpkin good luck today, hope heads won’t be rolling!

Nothing much planned today. 

.


----------



## macraven

Sue so good to see you posting !
I bet you are glad to finalize your trip plans!

i stay on edge when I start working on mine
Keep wondering if I am missing anything 

Sending you Mummy Dust all plans go smooth for you and no last minute changes in your pre plans !


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> Sue so good to see you posting !
> I bet you are glad to finalize your trip plans!
> 
> i stay on edge when I start working on mine
> Keep wondering if I am missing anything
> 
> Sending you Mummy Dust all plans go smooth for you and no last minute changes in your pre plans !


Thanks Mac. I haven’t booked flights yet. I’m trying to decide if I want to fly from home or drive to Seattle, 3 hrs, and get cheaper flight. Hopefully by Aug maybe they’ll drop testing. Just makes trip planning more stressful.


----------



## macraven

Sue, do your flights book up quickly for choice times ?

i have my hotel room but not my flight yet
No idea if I needs to rush and get my flights locked in yet.

Delta does flight changes and usually wait until 3 months out to book my transportation.
Don’t like it when they alter their flights after I have booked mine


----------



## Charade67

A quick lunch hour hello. Slow day today. I’m going to have to find things to do after lunch.




soniam said:


> I have only purchased insurance for cruises. Once I used Insure My Trip to get quotes. For our Summer 2023 cruise, my TA found a policy that was cheaper and better than what Celebrity offered. It’s through Arch Roam Right (roamright.com). It’s the same company that Celebrity uses but was cheaper and provided more. You usually have to purchase insurance very soon , ie few days to 14 days, after putting a deposit on/purchasing your travel. Most other travel expenses give you something of a refund or credit, so we don’t usually buy it.


 Thanks for the information. I will seriously look into it once we decide to plan another trip. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Gosh...that would be awesome if it happened before Saturday


 I think it goes into effect tomorrow. 



Sue M said:


> Charade ooooh that’s a hard decision AKL or GF. I love both! But are wonderful, no bad choices here. Maybe if you have enough time you could do a split. For me GF has the edge. It’s magical seeing the castle from many spots around the resort. Watching the MK fireworks and the electric water parade from the resort. Many dining options at GF, Poly, CR and WL. All within easy walk, monorail or boat. Also transportation with monorail to Epcot and now the walking path to MK.
> I buy travel insurance with Blue Cross.


 I really want an AK room with Savannah view, but I could be talked into a split stay. 
I didn’t know Blue Cross offered travel insurance. I will have to look into that. 



schumigirl said:


> Books I won`t get rid of of course........lol.......


That is my husband’s philosophy as well. His dream is to have a huge home library with those rolling ladders like you see in movies.

We are going to start a new movie marathon this weekend. Would you believe that I have never seen any of the Jurassic Park movies? I’ve got the first 2 waiting for me at the library.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> A quick lunch hour hello. Slow day today. I’m going to have to find things to do after lunch.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information. I will seriously look into it once we decide to plan another trip.
> 
> I think it goes into effect tomorrow.
> 
> I really want an AK room with Savannah view, but I could be talked into a split stay.
> I didn’t know Blue Cross offered travel insurance. I will have to look into that.
> 
> 
> That is my husband’s philosophy as well. His dream is to have a huge home library with those rolling ladders like you see in movies.
> 
> We are going to start a new movie marathon this weekend. Would you believe that I have never seen any of the Jurassic Park movies? I’ve got the first 2 waiting for me at the library.



I would love the ladders like that! When we moved into this house we decided to have two walls in one room shelved for my books. I did worry it would look odd, but it worked as it`s just off the dining room and although it`s not a "library" like your husband and I would opt for, it`s a good option in a room that didn`t really have a purpose. They used it as a snooker/game room which was such a waste to me as it`s a beautiful cosy room. We have a couple of comfy sofa`s, large coffee table and a drinks cabinet in there too......it`s like a "woman cave"  We do have a tv in there too, but couldn`t tell you the last time it was switched on.

Enjoy the movies, I liked the first one and the last one, can`t really remember the ones in between. 




Busy day today after all. And such a windy one, we`re up to 60mph right now and it sounds like it. 

Had a good meeting and then made it home in time to cook dinner, well sear the aubergines and make the bechamel sauce as the meat was already cooked, and it was lovely......a little too filling though, so didn`t eat a huge portion. Won`t need anything else tonight for sure. 

Lots of damage around with the weather sadly, at least we still have power as some don`t. 

More nasty weather to come the next few days......


----------



## Sue M

Mac I booked flights today. Decided on going out of Seattle. They aren’t filling up yet but the news is projecting rising fares as things open up and Covid regulations are relaxing.  It’s a direct flight from Seattle to MCO so less chance of changes for connecting flight from Canada. 
We will drive down the day before and stay with extended family, and leave our vehicle parked at their house. On return we can Uber back to pick up car and have a visit before we leave.

Charade Savanna rooms are awesome on the main savanna.  The last time we stayed there we were looking on the wdw booking site and they had Savanna CL room cheaper than plain savanna room!  I’m sure it was a mistake but we grabbed it!  
Insurance offerings in Canada May be different than US. I get my travel medical insurance thru Pacific Blue Cross and also trip insurance since I travel during hurricane season.

Schumi 🌬 stay safe with all that wind. I hate wind storms at home. We have lots of tall cedars or Firs on our property and it makes me very nervous watching them sway.  Too many trees have fallen on houses here.  Hope you don’t loose power.  Today at Costco I saw an LED rechargeable lantern.  I may go back later in the week to get it and tuck it away for storms. 

Fish & Chips for dinner. The new air fryer makes great chips.  

Feels good to finally have a trip on the books!  Even if it isn’t until August.


----------



## buckeev

UPDATE: Cape May was very delicious BUT the crab legs are still only available as an add-on…$29.00 for approximately TWO medium sized clusters. Kinda bummed…especially since I did my due diligence in the researching, even planned our trip around that specific date. We did get them anyway…Patricia absolutely LOVES them… as do I! The rest of the meal was great and definitely IS a buffet now….at $42…a great deal in Disney currency!


----------



## Sue M

buckeev said:


> UPDATE: Cape May was very delicious BUT the crab legs are still only available as an add-on…$29.00 for approximately TWO medium sized clusters. Kinda bummed…especially since I did my due diligence in the researching, even planned our trip around that specific date. We did get them anyway…Patricia absolutely LOVES them… as do I! The rest of the meal was great and definitely IS a buffet now….at $42…a great deal in Disney currency!


Well that’s disappointing!  But glad you enjoyed it anyway. That’s ridiculous they made the crab legs an add on. That’s what everyone goes there for!  At least I do.


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> UPDATE: Cape May was very delicious BUT the crab legs are still only available as an add-on…$29.00 for approximately TWO medium sized clusters. Kinda bummed…especially since I did my due diligence in the researching, even planned our trip around that specific date. We did get them anyway…Patricia absolutely LOVES them… as do I! The rest of the meal was great and definitely IS a buffet now….at $42…a great deal in Disney currency!



I adore crab legs too!! 

Glad you had such a good meal, always good to hear. 





Well, that was a night and a half with the winds. As the full moon lit things up quite well we could see the trees billowing around every time we looked out. Only woke me up once or twice and it has eased to around 50mp right now but tomorrow we may get up to 93mph as Storm Eunice arrives......dreading that more I think. Even if it doesn`t reach the full potential, it`ll still be a bad one. 

Never do I remember a time having winds rattle for so many weeks. And the sea has just never looked calm the whole time. It`s light now, barely at 7am and the sea is still wild and angry looking, that white swell is huge.

Hope it`s all gone for Saturday night as we`re out for dinner to a pub/restaurant for dinner, same one we went to for Kyle`s birthday. Everyone loved it, so looking forward to going back. I think the weather might just be a little better, winds are supposed to be around 40mph but better than it has been!! 

Not going out today, got a friend popping round for tea, not sure if it`s this morning or she`ll wait till the afternoon, either suits us, I will bake a little this morning regardless. 

After thinking of mac`s pork the other day, tonight will quickly sear off a pork fillet and will do a chive cream sauce to go with it, no prunes in this one thank you though....it`s a good piece of meat that doesn`t take long to cook. Breakfast is toast again with that lovely marmalade and still to decide what lunch will be. Have a grocery delivery coming around lunchtime. Bought some deli meat yesterday so that`ll work for lunch probably, might do some turkey, brie and cranberry grilled sandwiches for lunch, or maybe not. 

Time for tea.......


























Happy Thirsty Thursday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, so dark, even with that snow moon last night.  They said would be awesome to see moon on horizon this early morning.  Yeah, if those houses and business don’t block my view.  Oh well, they said tonight’s moon would also look as full, even though a wee bit bit as full.  But also was cloudy overnight, and still is this morning, so not much moonlight for us.  

Aww, heard the doves again for a few minutes. They are enjoying this burst of Spring weather. It’s already 49 degrees, and will see 63 or 64 degrees this afternoon. Yay! Still maybe a jacket for me, but think little one will be in shorts for sure, on our lunchtime walk.

Good luck with trip Pumpkin. Have that most fabulous time. And be safe.

Sue, yay for getting August countdown now. While good to see bookings for September, I am still hoping to see much lower rates soon. Otherwise, I may cut shorter, or do more shorter trips, where I can get a good rate. Still trying to see what we want to do in the next month, as we still have air credits that we have to use by the end of next month. And so, have to see what little one’s schedule is, as no University’s Spring Break for her. But I really want to do a four day weekend trip just to see the parks with all the beads and parade, and shows. Still in the planning. Nothing like a last minute trip. But fine with me. Our flights are about 2 hours each way.

Ooh, thirsty this Thursday. Tea is tasting quite good this morning. House almost feels a bit too warm. Yeah, happy, as time of year our power bill is highest, as usually the heater is working most of the day, and night. But haven’t heard it on since early yesterday.

Ack, 93 mph wind Schumi? That’s, I think, close to the lowest hurricane wind rate. But as we get almost record breaking warmest weather today and starting tomorrow, a jet stream blast is barreling towards us, and will drop the temps on Friday, from 60 to 40 by mid day. And then that jet stream blasting of wind is arriving, and will too, have 40 to 50 mph most of Saturday. No rain, but that steady of wind, I can see trees, branches, power lines, down, and trash blowing around. Not the best feeling when I hear the wind whipping around the house. Hope all is good in your Storm Eunice weather. And yes, hope your wild weather clears by the weekend.

So, it’s a Thursday. Thank goodness that means tomorrow’s a Friday. What a long feeling week for me.

And while early up, was quiet enough, but saw older one a little while ago. Was like, I thought you had no work today. Yeah, has to use the loo, then I’m sure, he went back to sleep. As I went by his room, he was. Happy that all four of us have no problems going back to sleep if awake during what should be shut eye time. Yesterday, since I guess it was a week day, very loud tree machines were heard starting around 7 am. Little one’s room faces the street. But 9 am she said she had a headache, and was up. Well, if you did not get to bed until 5 am, But have to say, that was a little early start. So, even her, too some medicine and tried to get back to bed, before her 11 am class. She was grouchy yesterday. But as her first class today, is an afternoon one, I doubt I’ll see her until lunchtime today. Though I have no idea her bedtime was last night either. DH usually is in bed first, then me, then older one. Little one is clearly the night owl in our family.

Ooh, had to get back to routine, back here now, time to finish this post. At least close to sunrise now.

Terrific Thirsty Thursday homies.


----------



## schumigirl

Silence is golden!!!! 

Yep, wind has died down a little.....till early hours tomorrow when it comes back with a vengeance. Absolutely no plans to go out the doors tomorrow.......

But, had a lovely day inside without going out. Groceries delivered, butcher delivery arrived, friend came round for tea and cake, got a load of baking and housework done and have ingredients to make a Pina Colada for tonight.......that`s what Thirsty Thursday`s are all about  









Pork was lovely.......not dry in the slightest, so it was very tasty.

Hope Pumpkin and her mister got off safely and are having a lovely time in Orlando......long awaited for trips are wonderful.


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> UPDATE: Cape May was very delicious BUT the crab legs are still only available as an add-on…$29.00 for approximately TWO medium sized clusters. Kinda bummed…especially since I did my due diligence in the researching, even planned our trip around that specific date. We did get them anyway…Patricia absolutely LOVES them… as do I! The rest of the meal was great and definitely IS a buffet now….at $42…a great deal in Disney currency!


You did good with ordering the crab legs as an add on
It’s still a great deal as your bride loves them!
(Buffets I like and that is why I carry weight )


----------



## schumigirl

Well, had a play around with some cocktails.......made a vodka pina colada......had some coconut vodka, pineapple juice, coconut cream and I made up some simple syrup earlier today, very easy to do. 

Very nice, very sweet and very delicious......  

Forgot the marachino cherries and pineapple slices.......but love a good cocktail shaker drink.....








Absolutely delicious......very apt for Thirsty Thursday.......


----------



## Charade67

It's the end of a boring work week for me. Tomorrow I need to take Caspian for a nail trim. That will be fun - not. Saturday we are going to a comedy show in Roanoke. I have no idea who the comedian is, but dh swears I will like him. 



Sue M said:


> Charade Savanna rooms are awesome on the main savanna. The last time we stayed there we were looking on the wdw booking site and they had Savanna CL room cheaper than plain savanna room! I’m sure it was a mistake but we grabbed it!


Definitely a bucket list item for me. I will even take a studio room, if I can get the Savannah view.



schumigirl said:


> I would love the ladders like that! When we moved into this house we decided to have two walls in one room shelved for my books. I did worry it would look odd, but it worked as it`s just off the dining room and although it`s not a "library" like your husband and I would opt for, it`s a good option in a room that didn`t really have a purpose. They used it as a snooker/game room which was such a waste to me as it`s a beautiful cosy room. We have a couple of comfy sofa`s, large coffee table and a drinks cabinet in there too......it`s like a "woman cave"  We do have a tv in there too, but couldn`t tell you the last time it was switched on


 Sounds like a wonderful, relaxing space. Do you have a window with a window seat? That would make it prefect for me.



buckeev said:


> UPDATE: Cape May was very delicious BUT the crab legs are still only available as an add-on…$29.00 for approximately TWO medium sized clusters. Kinda bummed…especially since I did my due diligence in the researching, even planned our trip around that specific date. We did get them anyway…Patricia absolutely LOVES them… as do I! The rest of the meal was great and definitely IS a buffet now….at $42…a great deal in Disney currency!


I'll be tho odd one out and pass n the crab legs. We have never eaten at Cape May, but it is good to hear a good review of a buffet.



Lynne G said:


> And so, have to see what little one’s schedule is, as no University’s Spring Break for her.


 No Spring break? I am so glad that B gets hers this year. I hope y'all are able to find some days that work for both of you. 

Almost time for dinner. I was craving hash brown casserole, so it is breakfast for supper tonight. Afterwards we will watch the first Jurassic Park movie.


----------



## Sue M

Quiet day here. Did a few errands and had Dr appt. A dull grey day with a misting of rain a little. 
Pizza for dinner!  

Glad to hear the winds died down for Schumi. I’d be up all night.  Reading that reminded me while I was out that I forgot to stop at Costco for those recharging lanterns. Will have to go tomorrow while they’re on coupon special and still there. You know Costco, here today gone tomorrow.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, though I like a Costco run, Sue.  Good luck.  

After Charade posted her dinner, a very late dinner was ours. And yep, copied her, potato casserole, with eggs, bacon, peppers and cheese. Saved some plain potatoes I fried in pan, as little one won’t eat the potatoes mixed with the above. And she also had some chicken noodle soup for her dinner.

Ack, almost time for my bedtime. Phone flashed light rain intermittently in the next 2 hours. Eh, no reason we had to go out. DH should be home soon, as teaching late tonight. I think I heard his truck, so he’ll be happy there should be leftovers. At least I warned the very hungry older one, to save some for his dad.

But yeah,

 Woot!

Lights are on for those that do that what? Awake?  Loo time, a drink needed, or even that midnight snack.  Well, homies, you won’t be stubbing toes or knocking into something, as lights are on just perfectly softly to guide you.  Rest peacefully all.


----------



## macraven

Lynne saved us again for avoiding getting stubbed toes !
Good girl.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi stay safe tomorrow. I was watching BBC tonight. Looks scary with those winds and closing flood gates in some coastal communities.

Hope I can get some sleep tonight. Last night I woke up at 3:00am and couldn’t get back to sleep. .


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> It's the end of a boring work week for me. Tomorrow I need to take Caspian for a nail trim. That will be fun - not. Saturday we are going to a comedy show in Roanoke. I have no idea who the comedian is, but dh swears I will like him.
> 
> 
> Definitely a bucket list item for me. I will even take a studio room, if I can get the Savannah view.
> 
> Sounds like a wonderful, relaxing space. Do you have a window with a window seat? That would make it prefect for me.
> 
> 
> I'll be tho odd one out and pass n the crab legs. We have never eaten at Cape May, but it is good to hear a good review of a buffet.
> 
> No Spring break? I am so glad that B gets hers this year. I hope y'all are able to find some days that work for both of you.
> 
> Almost time for dinner. I was craving hash brown casserole, so it is breakfast for supper tonight. Afterwards we will watch the first Jurassic Park movie.



No window seat in that room, one of the guest bedrooms has one thought that is very pretty in the Bay window. Our bedroom had them in the bay window when we moved into this house, but we removed them as I wanted a large comfy chair and smaller table there and it does look better, but I agree they are very pretty.

Hope you enjoyed the movie after all this time.




Sue M said:


> Schumi stay safe tomorrow. I was watching BBC tonight. Looks scary with those winds and closing flood gates in some coastal communities.
> 
> Hope I can get some sleep tonight. Last night I woke up at 3:00am and couldn’t get back to sleep. .



Thanks Sue, we aren`t getting the worst of it thankfully, but it`s bad enough. Hope you had a better sleep last night.





It was weird going to bed last night, we looked out and it was so still, eerily quiet and definitely felt like the calm before the storm. It`s started now. At the minute rain is pounding down but that will be gone in a few hours and we`re just left with horrendous winds. Lots of public transport and buildings have closed for today which is unusual.

Our last really bad storm in the UK was 1987, where the weather man famously announced live on the weather there was no hurricane coming and everything would be fine.......famous last words! He never lived that down. We`ve had storms since then of course, but that one was completely devastating to so much of the UK.

So, today again, no plans to go out at all. Bacon for breakfast today and will slow cook chicken thighs today for dinner tonight in some kind of sauce, haven`t decided what yet, but will be a winter warmer of a dish for sure. Lunch I have no idea, we`ll see what we feel like, might make a small quiche up.

But, quiet indoor day ahead waiting for this horrendous weather blast to pass.



























Happy Friday.....it`s the weekend..... ​


----------



## Lynne G

Oh that got my attention.  Phone buzzed.  Warning! Severe Thunderstorms Watch issued.  Throughout our the night, heard the wind whip around the house.  That huge, kinda fat, long line looking line of yellow and red weather radar blob had past by us not that long  ago. It was much louder rain than older one in the shower.  Eh, guess we are wet this early morning, though traffic does not sound like the roads are wet.

Let’s just say, older one was lucky I’m still not back to the office. He could not find his car keys. So mom, can I take your car? Yeah. When little one wakes up, I’ll ask her where they are. They ran out yesterday, to go to the bank, and I’m sure she drove his car. He said when they returned, dad had just arrived too, so he knows she did not open the door.

Ack, that wind was loud. But hey, 60 degrees out right now. Woot. And after a very windy morning, saying 40 to 50 mph gusts, it’s a gloriously sunny afternoon. But that very loud wind gusts we are having this morning is blowing those those temps twenty degrees cooler by noon. As such, with it predicted to be 41 degrees at noon, I will be in my jacket, maybe stuff gloves in jacket pocket, and sunglasses. Should take that lunchtime walk in the windy mid morning, though not really. Yeah though at  8 am, we will be at 48 degrees says my phone.

But so happy, it’s a Friday! Yay, yay, yay!

And ooh, thought I smelled Schumi’s bacon. Hope all is good as your storm passes.

Sue, hoping you got a much better sleep last night.

That’s it homies, a most fabulous Friday may you have.  And hoping to see a live report post from Pumpkin.  Hope she is having an awesome time.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday morning. Today is laundry and errand day. Caspian did surprisingly well at the vets this morning, so he got some treats when we got home. I need to take my old towels to the humane society and still need to clean my car. Also need to start gathering information for our income taxes. 



Lynne G said:


> After Charade posted her dinner, a very late dinner was ours. And yep, copied her, potato casserole, with eggs, bacon, peppers and cheese. Saved some plain potatoes I fried in pan, as little one won’t eat the potatoes mixed with the above. And she also had some chicken noodle soup for her dinner.


Just cheese, onions, and ham in mine. There was enough left over for breakfast this morning 



schumigirl said:


> Hope you enjoyed the movie after all this time.


I though it started a little slow, but it was pretty good once the plot picked up. We will probably watch the second one tonight.

I'm off to go do something productive.


----------



## Charade67

I think I have found something more annoying than dealing with insurance - trying to set up an account on the IRS website.


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> I think I have found something more annoying than dealing with insurance - trying to set up an account on the IRS website.


I have never done my own taxes  My mother has an accounting degree and worked for the IRS for a couple of years a very long time ago, so she did mine before we got married. After we got married, my husband did them. He usually has more stock issues anyway, especially now. Mine was usually pretty cut and dry.


----------



## Charade67

I’m just trying to get a copy of the statement from the last stimulus payment to give to my accountant. I understand the need for security, but they make you Jim through so many hoops and then the site still verify my identity. I’m supposed to be getting a call back. This is such a pain.


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> I’m just trying to get a copy of the statement from the last stimulus payment to give to my accountant. I understand the need for security, but they make you Jim through so many hoops and then the site still verify my identity. I’m supposed to be getting a call back. This is such a pain.


To get an account at the university from which I graduated, in order to get an electronic copy of my transcript, I had to correctly answer 10 detailed questions about my info and classes when I was in college. Luckily, I have a good memory.


----------



## Sue M

Stormy day for Lynne and Schumi  Hope power stays on!

Charade glad kitty did well for nail trim!  When we had a cat first hurdle was getting him in the carrier.

Soniam I’d rather chew off my right arm than do my taxes. We’ve used an accountant for years. Same guy. He’s great. Worried he’s going to retire soon ugh.  After 30+ yrs it’s like visiting an old friend.

Going for a dog walk before rains start. Then drop off daughter at bus then go get my lantern at Costco and other errands.

Burgers for dinner tonight. Husband picked up some premade from our butcher. Mine without bun. Maybe make some bacon and put avocado on them. Making a salad and for them fries. I may sneak a couple lol!
Have to pick up a pork roast for Monday Birthday  dinner for the Mr. it’s his fav meal. Daughters, fiancée and brother in law will be here.


----------



## soniam

@Sue M   to the Mr!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, a happy birthday to Sue’s DH.

MIL lost power for a few hours this morning, and thankfully we did not. Sunny and still windy this afternoon.

Older one came home. Little one showed him where she stuck his keys. Now he knows, as has a not as early, but still has an early start time tomorrow. I’m sure I will be awake when he says he’s up.

Nit sure what for dinner. Maybe Chinese or pizza. Will see what the kids want. Had chicken for lunch, and reheated some for older one when he came home hours later.

Yep, after my DH came home from his 2 and 1/2 years overseas tour, I gave my taxes to an accountant.  We have stayed with her ever since.  We think she does a good job, and since a few years ago, has filed them electronically for us.

So sunny out.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I though it started a little slow, but it was pretty good once the plot picked up. We will probably watch the second one tonight.
> 
> I'm off to go do something productive.



Have to admit they’re not my favourite movies, but we can pass a couple of hours watching them…..hope you like the second one. 




Well, storm has finally calmed down some, we’re down to 50mph winds tonight which is so much better than today, it did get wild. Sea was soaring and trees surrounding us were billowing like crazy, but no damage thankfully, they’ll check properly tomorrow when it’s light. 

Dinner was beautiful, made Chicken Fricassee, empty plates again which I like to see the effort appreciated…..watched Deadpool tonight with Ryan Reynolds, such a good movie…….

Opened a bottle of Pahlmeyer Chardonnay we were given as a gift couple of years back and it was beautiful……worth waiting for.

Now heading for bed……bacon will be sizzling tomorrow Mac…….and looking forward to dinner out with friends and the adult kids tomorrow night, steaks for us I know that much!

Have a lovely Friday evening………


----------



## macraven

You know if we pack the boat up now, all the homies could get on it as most of them love bacon too!

See you early morning Schumi!!

Do I need to bring my Hellmans Mayo?
I smother my bacon with it


----------



## Lynne G

Bacon?


----------



## Lynne G

Cinderella and I’m ready for bed.  Night night time for those who won’t be scared, the light is on:



Night night all. And have a most restful sleep.

Yeah, I know. Aww, he’s cute.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> You know if we pack the boat up now, all the homies could get on it as most of them love bacon too!
> 
> See you early morning Schumi!!
> 
> Do I need to bring my Hellmans Mayo?
> I smother my bacon with it



lol.....we have Hellman`s mayo.....full fat of course and we will set one extra place for you!!! 




We had the best sleep in this morning!! Love when we do that instead of getting up so darn early for no real reason......

Weather has eased some for today, but winds in the 50`s and 60`s again next couple of days......joy. But, will enjoy bacon today for lunch as it felt a little late to have it for breakfast, just had some toast with marmalade. And out tonight for dinner which we are really looking forward to. 

Love having a glass of sparkly as I get my make up on and dressed is always part of the fun. 

Apart from that we have nothing planned today, lazy day watching some tv, reading a little, bake a little and catch up with some friends on calls.


----------



## Lynne G

Good Afternoon Schumi.  And think I am smelling that bacon, as lunchtime there.  Sounds like a nice morning you had, even with the still windy day you are having. 

That 40 to 50 mph winds yesterday only knocked out power for my MIL for a few hours. We just had some not big branches in our yard, that we easily picked up. But yeah, the wind was not only fast, it cooled ya, quick. Our wind chills yesterday were in the low 30’s. And today, we are still windy too. A beautiful sunny and balmy start to our Saturday. 25 degrees says the thermometer in the bright day, as I went outside to see the thermometer. But yep, was fast back in, as too cool out there, and had no shoes on. Hehe.

Older one is getting ready for work. He should be leaving soon. Then I will have that oh so nice quiet house I have on the weekends’ mornings. Largest screen and tea. Ahhh. And did also have a good night’s sleep. Though was up before I heard older one’s alarm go off. I made him some oatmeal, that he quickly ate. And he’s off. He should be back in time for dinner. So, since it will be a little one and me day, as DH is out and about today, I have no idea what I am doing. But right now, and probably until around noon, I will be in relaxing mode. Wash is already started, and decided the house should smell not only of fresh washed clothes and linens, but lit the oven, and have a pan of brownies ready. So sweet smells from my oven soon. Then will enjoy a warm brownie with a scoop of vanilla ice cream. The other day, we picked up a small container of vanilla and a small container of cookies and cream. I am hoping the vanilla is still in the refrigerator. Perfect breakfast, yay! But I know there will be lots of brownies left, so I am sure when the rest of the family sees them, they will not last long.

Super happy Saturday, homies.


----------



## keishashadow

Stuck my head out front door this am, promptly hunkered back down.  Yes, the dark spots are indeed snow flying sideways.  Has already moved thru, mr cleaning off the sidewalks  It’s still wildly windy tho.  Good day to give my pooch a much needed haircut.


Sue M said:


> I would only rent from a company like David’s. Unless you know the individual you’re renting from it can be risky.


110%.  I’ve only rented my points out a few times, usually find myself coming up short due to my nasty travel habit.  I only will consider dealing with another DVC member as they know what to expect in the process

sheraton has offered us stays @ the Vistana with no required TS presentation.  Last i heard, going rate was $299 or $399 for three nights.  We just received a mailer regarding it, know they have an official TS website if interested In possibility

Catch is you are entitled to a $100 credit/cash but, have to do a face-to-face with the TS rep in the lobby.  I’m used to dealing with sharks, being in real estate field most of life.

will say, we haven’t been back since.  our section, cascades was great, the units we saw in the back didn’t look anywhere as nice…to each their own.


Sue M said:


> because the top 3 room rates are crazy now. $600  And my last Oct trip I stayed 2 nights and really liked it. I just wish they had EP!


i’m seeing just shy of $700 all in for dates I’ve checked.  Um, no thank you, that is obscene.


soniam said:


> It's probably a bag or backpack.


that’s your reward for buying direct.  I do still use mine decades later now & again.  Otherwise for the tour, it’s ice cream & a ’picture…small print, took a pass on both Of them.  We bought into our firs unseen, long again after a similar stay as our last trip with youth group at the values.


soniam said:


> Hard Rock is really expensive right now. My July rate w/o any discounts is ~$700. I am hoping for some discount.


RP not far behind.  Even SF is close to $400 My dates.   Now, leaning toward beach component for that portion of trip at this point.


soniam said:


> My TA had to book Columbus Day weekend for 1 day and then 3 days. The system wouldn't let her book them contiguously. Somehow, it's cheaper than July though. Seems strange.


IDK as expected for me.  Columbus Day never took off in price until HHN announced in past years.  There’s a sticky for that here lol

Not sure how they handle linked reservations onsite at Loews. While, they likely would let you stay in the room to avoid turning it, I’d be a bit nervous as to possibly being informed to move room during that ‘split reservation’?

with WDW CRO, even if they linked two consecutive reservations, have had to go down to the desk to to check back in…might be different now that you can do most things online.


macraven said:


> Bought two pork steaks yesterday and get so excited just thinking about how much we enjoy that meat.





soniam said:


> wouldn't bother trying to rent DVC points at Disneyland. There is only 1 hotel, and it's constantly full.


maybe if lined up with a broker before the 11 month window?

we have grabbed it at 7 months mid week in February, June & October in the past for studios.  Nothing has popped up for us in at least 5 years (even 1 BR) for dates I’ve checked.


Charade67 said:


> Dinner tonight was chicken parmesan


yum. Took two of my DS out to one of my fav italian restaurants on Tuesday for it.


soniam said:


> Once I used Insure My Trip to get quotes. For our Summer 2023 cruise


i’ve have good luck always using them as a broker for multiple Cruise policies. Have put thru claims well above the policy cost twice without any pushback.  An insurance co only as good as their reputation.

Problem with most ship policies it that it only covers issues starting day one of cruise Unless you buy air thru them.  I’m more comfortable with having flight delays & potential pre trip issues in FL also covered along with pre-existing conditions waivers, etc.  Never much more than what the cruise lines offered directly.

We had to cancel a cruise the end of March, 2020.  No issues with getting a full cash refund via the insurance policy vs the credit RCCL wanted us to take.  Also covered all other non-ref expenses (pre cruise/NF Hotel).  Only thing they didn’t cover was DVC points.  Not a problem as they refunded & extended them.

Did receive notice that the insurers quickly put in a covid exclusion re their general policy. We were lucky to squeak thru

However, I’m quite confused with the edict I’m seeing when pricing out cruises as to needing to buy covid insurance.  Not even sure exactly what would be covered under it.   Is that bundled into the general health/evac policies?


macraven said:


> Don’t like it when they alter their flights after I have booked mine


well, depending on the airline, it’s often a buying opportunity to jump without surcharge to a pricer flight A day or three surrounding the change.


buckeev said:


> UPDATE: Cape May was very delicious BUT the crab legs are still only available as an add-on…$29.00 for approximately TWO medium sized clusters. Kinda bummed…especially since I did my due diligence in the researching, even planned our trip around that specific date. We did get them anyway…Patricia absolutely LOVES them… as do I! The rest of the meal was great and definitely IS a buffet now….at $42…a great deal in Disney currency!


glad you liked it.  My middle DS always did for our trips together.  Too much work for the size of them for me lol. never water laden there as the locusts would line up waiting for steam trays to be refilled in the past.   always enjoyed their clams & mussels & whatever carved meat.

They have dungess claws at Crystal palace.  First buffet that opened, we ate there a few days later.  Had expected the high quality of those served on the welcome brunch on DCL ships.  Absolutely not Just soaking wet meat inside the shell = not properly thawed out & that odd, chewy texture you get when it’s sat in freezer Too long. Could be they just hadn’t worked out the kinks, many who dined there after us say they enjoyed them.


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> that’s your reward for buying direct.  I do still use mine decades later now & again.  Otherwise for the tour, it’s ice cream & a ’picture…small print, took a pass on both Of them.  We bought into our firs unseen, long again after a similar stay as our last trip with youth group at the values.
> 
> IDK as expected for me.  Columbus Day never took off in price until HHN announced in past years.  There’s a sticky for that here lol
> 
> Not sure how they handle linked reservations onsite at Loews. While, they likely would let you stay in the room to avoid turning it, I’d be a bit nervous as to possibly being informed to move room during that ‘split reservation’?
> 
> with WDW CRO, even if they linked two consecutive reservations, have had to go down to the desk to to check back in…might be different now that you can do most things online.
> 
> maybe if lined up with a broker before the 11 month window?
> 
> we have grabbed it at 7 months mid week in February, June & October in the past for studios.  Nothing has popped up for us in at least 5 years (even 1 BR) for dates I’ve checked.
> 
> i’ve have good luck always using them as a broker for multiple Cruise policies. Have put thru claims well above the policy cost twice without any pushback.  An insurance co only as good as their reputation.
> 
> Problem with most ship policies it that it only covers issues starting day one of cruise Unless you buy air thru them.  I’m more comfortable with having flight delays & potential pre trip issues in FL also covered along with pre-existing conditions waivers, etc.  Never much more than what the cruise lines offered directly.
> 
> We had to cancel a cruise the end of March, 2020.  No issues with getting a full cash refund via the insurance policy vs the credit RCCL wanted us to take.  Also covered all other non-ref expenses (pre cruise/NF Hotel).  Only thing they didn’t cover was DVC points.  Not a problem as they refunded & extended them.
> 
> Did receive notice that the insurers quickly put in a covid exclusion re their general policy. We were lucky to squeak thru
> 
> However, I’m quite confused with the edict I’m seeing when pricing out cruises as to needing to buy covid insurance.  Not even sure exactly what would be covered under it.   Is that bundled into the general health/evac policies?
> 
> well, depending on the airline, it’s often a buying opportunity to jump without surcharge to a pricer flight A day or three surrounding the change.



The weird thing is that we bought resale, not direct. I thought the bags were for direct too  We were actually offered it twice when we rented points.

Supplies look low at HRH for Columbus Day weekend though, so I though they would jack up the price. Maybe it was part of the reservation website being wonky.

My TA said to just let them know when we checked in. I have never been able to do the "online" checkin at HRH, like you can at WDW. I have checked in before hand online for HRH, but I never get a text or any communication until I go to the front desk. Even then, I still don't get any communication from them when my room is ready if I arrived early. So, I just always go to the desk anyway. I haven't done it at UO, but I haven't had an issue getting to stay in the same room at WDW. I haven't had to checkin twice at WDW though. Just talked to the front desk when I initially arrived. If it's a room type with a large number of rooms, then it's usually not a problem. Technically, they could make us move, but it's more work for them if they do.

I have tried putting in with a broker before 11 months. Some of them let you do it at 12 months to get on a list, and I have still never been able to get a studio. I have heard of GC owners who couldn't even get stuff at 11 months. It's especially bad now, because the owners have a backlog of points they need to use.

We have only bought cruise insurance 2 or 3 times. Two of these cruises we haven't even been on yet. With covid, we are being more cautious. Plus, the cost of our cruises is getting much higher. We haven't had to make any claims. The policy we just bought specifically mentions covid and covers trip cancellation and issues during the cruise due to covid, maybe even trip interruption. We have only bought for the cruise itself. We haven't had issues working out airline or hotel cancellations. The airlines have either given us a refund or credit. For hotels, we would usually only lose the 1 night/deposit at the worst.

We have had 3 Disney cruises cancelled by Disney themselves due to Covid. They gave us the choice for the first one in Summer 2020 of either a refund or a future cruise credit + 25% of the cruise cost, since we were paid in full at the time of cancellation. We chose the credit and 25% and have rolled that into our 4th cruise now for Summer 2022. Disney was fairly generous and lenient once they realized that that covid thing was going to last a while. They even offer a refund or credit if you test positive for covid at the port. They require that everyone, vaxed or not, test at the port with them with rapid PCR at their cost.

I didn't see anything about having to buy covid insurance, or any insurance, when we booked our Celebrity cruise for summer 2023. I thought that the covid insurance was a CDC recommendation that some of the cruise line were following for unvaxed cruisers. However, I think most of the cruise lines are requiring people that can be vaxed, barring under 5,  to do so. Which cruise line was this for? Maybe once the vax status is entered, that requirement goes away. I have seen covid covered in the insurance policy that we bought, and it was covered in Celebrity's policy. I don't know about all of them though.


----------



## schumigirl

Wow.....Janet that is quite a picture of snow!!! Yep, I`d be hibernating too if I was you....sounds like a cosy day ahead of you.....hope the doggy haircut goes well.



Just finished applying the war paint to the face, showered and hair done, and yes, enjoyed a sparkly or two while getting ready. One of my friends was supposed to be here to get ready too, but last minute her husband said he was coming too, so she`ll just wait with him. Not a bad thing really......I quite like my own company when getting ready to go out. 

Boys are almost ready too......warm coat for me tonight, still wearing a dress but a warmer one with boots. I like this look.......it`s always fun getting glammed up for a night out.......

Think I`m going with either a mussel or shrimp appetiser and most of us will have steak.......lush!! 

Hope your Saturday is going well.......


----------



## Sue M

Thanks everyone for the Birthday wishes for the MR!  Just a small family dinner Monday, just got smaller.  His brother has covid  started yesterday I think.  He phoned.  

Glad to hear those in storm path are ok and no property damage for Schumi!

Keisha wow.  That's a lot of snow..It's practically spring here.  But if you go into the interior not so much.  Glad to live on the coast!

Just checked my dates again, RP $546,  HR $632, PB $533  More than I'm willing to pay, esp since CAD is only 0.78 to the USD  Exchange rate not good.  
So far sticking to SF lagoon view $219,  but I keep checking.  I do like SF though.  Maybe if one of the 3 come down with an ok AP rate we can do a split stay. There for 2 weeks.  If a great AP rate will do entire 2 weeks.  Maybe CL.  depends on rates.  

The lure of bacon is strong in these parts, lol  Tomorrow for us.  This morning we had sausage from our butcher.  so good.
Mac arranging the boat!  

soniam that's odd that you don't get a room ready text from Universal!  I always get one, but never at WDW!  For some reason they won't text international phones.  They will email but the emails are so delayed.  We laughed once when we had been in our room for a couple of hours and finally received the room ready email.
At WDW sometimes we've had to do split stay in same resort.  Like when we add days and arrive earlier.  Ive never had a problem.  It's noted on res, I remind desk at check in, then the day before I go to the desk and confirm if I'm in same room.  
Does Universal even have online check in?

Schumi enjoy the mussels.   There's an Italian restaurant locally that does them so well!  Delish.

Dull grey day here and rain.  Lazy day.  Daughter is out with a friend for Starbucks and going to Chapters (book store) next door.  DH is watching golf!  Youngest is having a weekend getaway with fiancé up the coast.  Too bad the weather is so dull.  But sun is due to come out tomorrow.  Isn't that a song? lol 
Funny, just now the daughter sent me a couple of pics, they're clearing up where she is.  and it's just a short 60 min at most ferry up the coast.


----------



## Lynne G

Never saw this before, but highway we had came back on, had warnings of snow squalls on the road notices along the highway.  Eek, yucky snow for Keisha. 

Luckily, no snow forecasted for us, though said some in area will see snow showers. Looked very dark where we had been, coming home a bit ago. And just heard this very deep sounding wind go by, and then a large bang against the house. Went out to see what the heck. Seems my neighbor did not secure his large plastic trash can and it slammed against our house. Put it back where I think it came from.

Well, little one wanted to mall stroll the medium mall, then do a Target run, with coffee in hand as we left. And so, that’s what we did. Was sad, as many empty store fronts in the mall. But we were the many that were doing the sa thing. Rarely did anyone have a purchase in hand, nor did we.

Now enjoying a cup of tea, while little one plays with her online friends.

Hope alm are enjoying this Saturday of a holiday weekend, and hold the mayo for little one and me.  Neither of us are mayo and sour cream fans.  Little one’s BLT is always dry.


----------



## soniam

Sue M said:


> soniam that's odd that you don't get a room ready text from Universal!  I always get one, but never at WDW!  For some reason they won't text international phones.  They will email but the emails are so delayed.  We laughed once when we had been in our room for a couple of hours and finally received the room ready email.
> At WDW sometimes we've had to do split stay in same resort.  Like when we add days and arrive earlier.  Ive never had a problem.  It's noted on res, I remind desk at check in, then the day before I go to the desk and confirm if I'm in same room.
> Does Universal even have online check in?



I suspect that our room has either always been ready, because we often arrive late after leaving work, or it wasn't really ready until I harassed them. Remember the trip that we met up? They didn't have my room ready until I went to the front desk after checkin time and reminded them that I had arrived at 10am. They did that to me again in November, but I harassed them earlier this time. Universal allowed me to do an online checkin in November and possibly October. They sent me an email a few days before the trip, and I went to the link they sent. I don't think it did any good though.


----------



## schumigirl

Feeling a little slow moving this morning. We had a lovely night out last night and a late one too......

Food was wonderful, we did have mussels for appetisers, Kyle and I both had filets with a lovely peppercorn sauce and Tom had one of their home made steak and kidney pie`s......huge!! And we all had desserts too.....eating fresh air today to make up for all indulgences of last night!







































And lots of red wine! But it was a super night and we booked for next month while we were there, will just be us that night though.

Today will be an easy do nothing day again, I have diced beef in Ale and beef stock in the slow cooker for dinner tonight, will do creamy mashed potatoes to go with it. 

mac......bacon up again for you today for lunch! 

Wind is back up again, it is howling like crazy outside again.......really fed up with it now. 

Happy Sunday......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

. Quick stop in!!!  

We made it . Covid tests were negative.  Long overnight flights but we made it.  

Universal and Disney done now.  There were amazing. My plan worked for DH falling in love and wanting to bring our boys here.  He was BLOWN AWAY but everything.  He has already talked to them about a return trip in the fall. 

Well, today is race day.  We are up early ( tired and sore) for getting to our shuttle to get us there.  It will be so much easier than trying to navigate and drive ourselves.  

Weather has been amazing so far.  Yesterday morning was a little cool and seems this morning is too, but it will be gloriously warm today. 

Well, off to shower then  to the races!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> . Quick stop in!!!
> 
> We made it . Covid tests were negative.  Long overnight flights but we made it.
> 
> Universal and Disney done now.  There were amazing. My plan worked for DH falling in love and wanting to bring our boys here.  He was BLOWN AWAY but everything.  He has already talked to them about a return trip in the fall.
> 
> Well, today is race day.  We are up early ( tired and sore) for getting to our shuttle to get us there.  It will be so much easier than trying to navigate and drive ourselves.
> 
> Weather has been amazing so far.  Yesterday morning was a little cool and seems this morning is too, but it will be gloriously warm today.
> 
> Well, off to shower then  to the races!



That is so good to hear Pumpkin, glad you made it safely there......and wooohoooo for plans for a return trip with your boys, happy your husband was enchanted by it all.......

Have fun today.......


----------



## macraven

Yay and a wahoo you are there..


----------



## Charade67

Hello. Quick Sunday morning post. I’m still in the process of waking up.
Last night Dh and I went to see a comedian. I should have known better to trust his judgement. He said I would like the guy. It was not my kind of humor at all. He was very raunchy and crude. I think nearly half of the words out of his mouth were the F word. It also didn’t help that the theater was very warm and I was sitting next to a huge man (and I’m not a small person either) who was starting to invade my space. I know theaters want to pack in as many people as possible, but wish they would take larger body sizes into consideration when doing the seating. This was one time I wish the Covid protocols were stil in place.



soniam said:


> To get an account at the university from which I graduated, in order to get an electronic copy of my transcript, I had to correctly answer 10 detailed questions about my info and classes when I was in college. Luckily, I have a good memory.


 That seems a bit excessive.



schumigirl said:


> Have to admit they’re not my favourite movies, but we can pass a couple of hours watching them…..hope you like the second one.


 It was similar to the first. Slow to begin but got better. I have the third one on hold at the library.



keishashadow said:


> Stuck my head out front door this am, promptly hunkered back down.


 Yikes! I would be staying indoors too.



keishashadow said:


> 110%. I’ve only rented my points out a few times, usually find myself coming up short due to my nasty travel habit. I only will consider dealing with another DVC member as they know what to expect in the process


 If I do this I plan to stick with one of the trusted businesses. I would love to know what I should expect in the process. You can pm me if you wish.



Sue M said:


> Thanks everyone for the Birthday wishes for the MR! Just a small family dinner Monday, just got smaller. His brother has covid  started yesterday I think.


 Happy birthday to your hubby. Hope his brother only has a mild case.



schumigirl said:


> Food was wonderful,


 Pictures look really good.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> . Quick stop in!!!
> 
> We made it . Covid tests were negative.  Long overnight flights but we made it.
> 
> Universal and Disney done now.  There were amazing. My plan worked for DH falling in love and wanting to bring our boys here.  He was BLOWN AWAY but everything.  He has already talked to them about a return trip in the fall.
> 
> Well, today is race day.  We are up early ( tired and sore) for getting to our shuttle to get us there.  It will be so much easier than trying to navigate and drive ourselves.
> 
> Weather has been amazing so far.  Yesterday morning was a little cool and seems this morning is too, but it will be gloriously warm today.
> 
> Well, off to shower then  to the races!



Glad you had a good time. We will be watching the race from home today.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Yay for Pumpkin arriving safely and having fun.  Thanks for the live reporting.  Keep those reports coming and have a fabulous time.

Ooh, older one went to bed very early last night. Hence the kid that likes breakfast, an egg, bacon, sausage and bagel breakfast for him and me. Even saved a bagel for little one, and made her an iced coffee if she stirs soon.

No trash out today, as holiday Monday. And a Sunday of relaxing is our family’s motto today.

Great food pictures, Schumi. Thanks for sharing the good looking spread from last night.

Oh and such a gorgeous and sunny day.  Mind you, we are still in the mid 20’s out now, freezing temp is the high.  But if we go out, will rock those shades for sure.  And be thankful my car has heated seats.


----------



## keishashadow

High point of my day was this:
until I remembered the ‘lil is coming this afternoon to sleep over & spend Presidents’ day here tomorrow .   Request was placed for:  a cheese plate, my taco soup & M&M cookies.  Need to get cracking on that



soniam said:


> The weird thing is that we bought resale, not direct. I thought the bags were for direct too  We were actually offered it twice when we rented points.


they go for big bucks on eBay lol


soniam said:


> Technically, they could make us move, but it's more work for them if they do.


that was my thot until WDW ‘tried’ to move us several times over the years both CRO & DVC (In their defense that was using multiple contracts)


soniam said:


> It's especially bad now, because the owners have a backlog of points they need to use.


110% & people are just letting it rip after being holed up so long.  Good thing they still are preventing full borrowing capability


soniam said:


> I thought that the covid insurance was a CDC recommendation that some of the cruise line were following for unvaxed cruisers.


i saw the mandatory alert on one of the lines I was browsing, can’t remember which.  Everything up in the air at this point with rumors the tests may be suspended in a couple of months.  Not sure how that would work in the Caribbean ports that are very strict tho.


schumigirl said:


> hope the doggy haircut goes well.


it did, he looks quite handsome 


schumigirl said:


> it`s always fun getting glammed up for a night out.......


oh, any excuse will do for me   Makes the experience so much more festive


Sue M said:


> Just a small family dinner Monday, just got smaller. His brother has covid  started yesterday I think. He phoned.


aw, that stinks.  Hope you have a lovely time of it tomorrow!  Happy happy


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Covid tests were negative. Long overnight flights but we made it.


hoo-ray!!! Enjoy, don’t forget to feed us (photos )


Charade67 said:


> If I do this I plan to stick with one of the trusted businesses. I would love to know what I should expect in the process. You can pm me if you wish.


Sure, happy to help.  There are some very good threads on the DVC boards for renters.  Would take some time to plow them via search.  

above all, look for a track record of a seller.  Always best to use a broker for safety’s sake IMO.  If dealing with an individual, after checking recommendations (a rental thread on DVC boards), request a sample contract from the seller & read it thoroughly As they can vary greatly.  

The one i used was entirely non-refundable, requested full payment up front.  I’d never agree to those terms as a renter.

Just remember disney is hands off in all of this, they won’t guarantee any rentals as to authenticity & you have no right of recourse to come to them if things go sour In the deal.

have you looked into Wyndham bonnet creek TS rentals?  We really like it there., room to spread out & the water features are incomparable   If no car, transport is via Uber or their inefficient shuttle tho.  Also, the park reservation system runs differently for offsite.

there are a few properties in DTD that we also love, especially the Hiltons.  They do get the same perks as onsite as to EMH etc.


----------



## Sue M

Good morning (I think)  been up since 3:30 am. Yuck. Couldn’t get back to sleep.

Lynne how scary about neighbours bin crashing into your house. Lucky no windows were broken or other damage.   Our malls haven’t recovered yet either. 

Sonian I sure do remember our meet!  That was so long for you to wait. When I arrive on the red eye I’ve had better luck with room ready. Once was ready on arrival, but usually it’s been between noon and 3:00.  This next trip we’re taking the morning 9am flight so won’t land till 5:45pm  so room will be ready!
Funny I’ve never had online check in. Maybe cause I’m in a different country?  Who knows. But I think you’re right, doesn’t make a difference.  I do have my TA note on reservations what time I’m arriving when I take that red eye. 

Pumpkin yay!  Glad everyone is having a great time. How long have you been there?  And what race?  I missed your trip info!  Enjoy that sunshine!

Schumi that meal looks delish!  Yum 

Charade sorry the comedy night didn’t work out. And man invading your space  I’ve been enjoying Covid protocol too getting space in movies etc.  And in the parks too. There’s always someone who doesn’t understand personal space when in a queue. Covid spacing took care of that!
Thanks for DH birthday wishes!

Lynne thanks for the no trash reminder!  Monday is our trash day too. And it’s a holiday here as well. It’s Family Day!  A relatively new  holiday in Canada.

Keisha have I missed something?  Has Walking Dead started up again?  

I think it’s time to make coffee and put bacon in the pan!


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> above all, look for a track record of a seller. Always best to use a broker for safety’s sake IMO. If dealing with an individual, after checking recommendations (a rental thread on DVC boards), request a sample contract from the seller & read it thoroughly As they can vary greatly.


The Disney blog I follow recommends David's Vacation Club Rentals or the DVC Rental Store. I've poked around on both sites to try to get a general idea of prices at different times of the year.  It will probably be 2-3 years before we go to WDW again. Next up is planning the Disneyland trip for Summer of 2023 when B graduates. 



keishashadow said:


> have you looked into Wyndham bonnet creek TS rentals? We really like it there., room to spread out & the water features are incomparable If no car, transport is via Uber or their inefficient shuttle


 I haven't looked into any other resorts. I have my heart set on ANimal Kingdom with maybe a split stay with Grand Floridian since that is what dh wants. 

We're going DIsney cheap next month - All Star Music.


----------



## macraven

Charade you can get good directions for staying at AKL
Keishashadow loves that hotel and owns there


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Hello. Quick Sunday morning post. I’m still in the process of waking up.
> Last night Dh and I went to see a comedian. I should have known better to trust his judgement. He said I would like the guy. It was not my kind of humor at all. He was very raunchy and crude. I think nearly half of the words out of his mouth were the F word. It also didn’t help that the theater was very warm and I was sitting next to a huge man (and I’m not a small person either) who was starting to invade my space. I know theaters want to pack in as many people as possible, but wish they would take larger body sizes into consideration when doing the seating. This was one time I wish the Covid protocols were stil in place.
> 
> That seems a bit excessive.
> 
> It was similar to the first. Slow to begin but got better. I have the third one on hold at the library.
> 
> Yikes! I would be staying indoors too.
> 
> If I do this I plan to stick with one of the trusted businesses. I would love to know what I should expect in the process. You can pm me if you wish.
> 
> Happy birthday to your hubby. Hope his brother only has a mild case.
> 
> Pictures look really good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you had a good time. We will be watching the race from home today.



Thanks we had a lovely evening. 

Shame you didn`t like the show....did your husband know what he`d be like?





keishashadow said:


> High point of my day was this:View attachment 648847
> until I remembered the ‘lil is coming this afternoon to sleep over & spend Presidents’ day here tomorrow .   Request was placed for:  a cheese plate, my taco soup & M&M cookies.  Need to get cracking on that
> 
> 
> they go for big bucks on eBay lol
> 
> that was my thot until WDW ‘tried’ to move us several times over the years both CRO & DVC (In their defense that was using multiple contracts)
> 
> 110% & people are just letting it rip after being holed up so long.  Good thing they still are preventing full borrowing capability
> 
> i saw the mandatory alert on one of the lines I was browsing, can’t remember which.  Everything up in the air at this point with rumors the tests may be suspended in a couple of months.  Not sure how that would work in the Caribbean ports that are very strict tho.
> 
> it did, he looks quite handsome
> 
> oh, any excuse will do for me   Makes the experience so much more festive
> 
> aw, that stinks.  Hope you have a lovely time of it tomorrow!  Happy happy
> 
> hoo-ray!!! Enjoy, don’t forget to feed us (photos )
> 
> Sure, happy to help.  There are some very good threads on the DVC boards for renters.  Would take some time to plow them via search.
> 
> above all, look for a track record of a seller.  Always best to use a broker for safety’s sake IMO.  If dealing with an individual, after checking recommendations (a rental thread on DVC boards), request a sample contract from the seller & read it thoroughly As they can vary greatly.
> 
> The one i used was entirely non-refundable, requested full payment up front.  I’d never agree to those terms as a renter.
> 
> Just remember disney is hands off in all of this, they won’t guarantee any rentals as to authenticity & you have no right of recourse to come to them if things go sour In the deal.
> 
> have you looked into Wyndham bonnet creek TS rentals?  We really like it there., room to spread out & the water features are incomparable   If no car, transport is via Uber or their inefficient shuttle tho.  Also, the park reservation system runs differently for offsite.
> 
> there are a few properties in DTD that we also love, especially the Hiltons.  They do get the same perks as onsite as to EMH etc.




I was laughing as I remember the exact scene in Big Bang that meme was taken from.....Sheldon is hilarious. 

Yep, I love getting glammed up......also realised I need to stock up on new make up, didn`t realise I was running low on some items.




Sue M said:


> Good morning (I think)  been up since 3:30 am. Yuck. Couldn’t get back to sleep.
> 
> Lynne how scary about neighbours bin crashing into your house. Lucky no windows were broken or other damage.   Our malls haven’t recovered yet either.
> 
> Sonian I sure do remember our meet!  That was so long for you to wait. When I arrive on the red eye I’ve had better luck with room ready. Once was ready on arrival, but usually it’s been between noon and 3:00.  This next trip we’re taking the morning 9am flight so won’t land till 5:45pm  so room will be ready!
> Funny I’ve never had online check in. Maybe cause I’m in a different country?  Who knows. But I think you’re right, doesn’t make a difference.  I do have my TA note on reservations what time I’m arriving when I take that red eye.
> 
> Pumpkin yay!  Glad everyone is having a great time. How long have you been there?  And what race?  I missed your trip info!  Enjoy that sunshine!
> 
> Schumi that meal looks delish!  Yum
> 
> Charade sorry the comedy night didn’t work out. And man invading your space  I’ve been enjoying Covid protocol too getting space in movies etc.  And in the parks too. There’s always someone who doesn’t understand personal space when in a queue. Covid spacing took care of that!
> Thanks for DH birthday wishes!
> 
> Lynne thanks for the no trash reminder!  Monday is our trash day too. And it’s a holiday here as well. It’s Family Day!  A relatively new  holiday in Canada.
> 
> Keisha have I missed something?  Has Walking Dead started up again?
> 
> I think it’s time to make coffee and put bacon in the pan!



Hope your husband has a lovely birthday tomorrow. 






Been raining solidly all day, wind had decreased a little, but it`s back up now and quite wild. 

Won`t be late in bed tonight after a late night last night......I remember the days I was out every night Thursday till Sunday every week........4 nights out in a row was easy to do 

More wild weather for us this week ahead......it`s getting boring now.


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Shame you didn`t like the show....did your husband know what he`d be like?


He said that he though the comedian wouldn’t be that bad, but I suspect he knew. I don’t know why he just didn’t go without me. I would have been fine with it.

One good thing came of it. I looked to see what other acts would be coming to this theater and found a show called The British Invasion that looks promising.


----------



## macraven

So sad I broke a nail coming in here tonight


Dang!

Whoever is on porch light duty did not show up tonight
Just saying…..


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> He said that he though the comedian wouldn’t be that bad, but I suspect he knew. I don’t know why he just didn’t go without me. I would have been fine with it.
> 
> One good thing came of it. I looked to see what other acts would be coming to this theater and found a show called The British Invasion that looks promising.



Yes, sounds like you would have been happier not seeing the show......I haven`t been to the theatre for ages!! Can`t even think when the last time was. Local ones do put on such good shows at times, but would love to see a London show sometime this year, last one I saw in London was Wicked. And since then I`ve seen it several times on Broadway......amazing show.




macraven said:


> So sad I broke a nail coming in here tonight
> 
> 
> Dang!
> 
> Whoever is on porch light duty did not show up tonight
> Just saying…..



lol.....Charade is our night light person........starting to get a little lighter here in the mornings a little earlier now, but when I come down it`s still dark. I get up far too early!! 




Boring winds again, won`t ramble on as it`s soooooo boring. This naming of so called storms is ridiculous, it`s called winter.

Heading out this morning though for some shopping and have to pick up a parcel that apparently couldn`t be delivered on Saturday when we were in. Driver said gates were locked. No they weren`t. So, will go pick that up from the post office we don`t normally use as they are rude generally. We drive to another village to use their post office in preference. 

Will think about dinner later, far too early and haven`t given it a thought yet. We had gorgeous diced beef in ale last night so maybe pork or fish, or maybe go buy some of the butchers sausages we like. 

Tea first, breakfast later.........


























Have a happy Monday​


----------



## Charade67

Ugh, woke up at 5:00 and now I am wide awake.

This past weekend I ran into the moms of 2 of B’s high school classmates. We were all in denial that our kids will be college graduates next year. One of the girls is getting married later this year. I can still picture them as little first graders.




schumigirl said:


> Yes, sounds like you would have been happier not seeing the show......I haven`t been to the theatre for ages!! Can`t even think when the last time was. Local ones do put on such good shows at times, but would love to see a London show sometime this year, last one I saw in London was Wicked. And since then I`ve seen it several times on Broadway......amazing show.


Wicked is the only show that I’ve actually seen on Broadway. I wouldn’t mind seeing it again. Cats is coming to the theater in Roanoke. I don’t think Dh would care much for that one. I should get tickets.  Or maybe tickets to the local community theater production of Xanadu.

I’m going to try to get in a little more sleep before I have to get up and get ready for work.

I’ve decided to install one of those motion sensitive lights so Mac won’t get injured again.


----------



## Lynne G

Sorry Mac, was sound asleep.  But like Charade, was up early. 

Charade, hope you got back to sleep. Yeah, I’m still shocked a little that older one will be 25 this year. Time does fly. Well, at least by the end of August, we all can have an alcoholic drink at the bar.

Ah, so happy another lazy day for me. Older one works, but doesn’t leave until around lunchtime. Little one has a later morning class, then I guess we will be doing something. DH is also off today, so he’s already gone to visit family. Thus a quiet house. And since holiday is today, no trash trucks being heard. So will drag those cans down tonight, and all will be back to routine tomorrow.

The winning weather day today. Gorgeous sunny day, at freezing right now, and in the 50’s the thermometer should show later in the afternoon. I can see little one wearing shorts, as if we go anywhere, it will certainly be later in the afternoon. But yeah, it’s still winter, and our weather will not be as nice in our next week, Though have to say a hehe, as the other day, an inches dump of snow squalls hit just up the street from us, hit just below where are are, and near my MIL. Us? Not even a flake. Just like pop up storms, dice rolls as to, haha, you wet soaking loser.

And so, tea should be the first start of the day. And true on lazy days or not. Hence, back to my tea, as still earlier in the morning.

Marvelous Monday homies.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Ugh, woke up at 5:00 and now I am wide awake.
> 
> This past weekend I ran into the moms of 2 of B’s high school classmates. We were all in denial that our kids will be college graduates next year. One of the girls is getting married later this year. I can still picture them as little first graders.
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked is the only show that I’ve actually seen on Broadway. I wouldn’t mind seeing it again. Cats is coming to the theater in Roanoke. I don’t think Dh would care much for that one. I should get tickets.  Or maybe tickets to the local community theater production of Xanadu.
> 
> I’m going to try to get in a little more sleep before I have to get up and get ready for work.
> 
> I’ve decided to install one of those motion sensitive lights so Mac won’t get injured again.
> 
> View attachment 649012



lol……definitely get Xanadu tickets……..that’s funny!

I hated Cats……think I’m the only one though as everyone raves about the show. Wicked I have seen so many times and never get bored with it and when we do get back to NY, we’ll see it again. The Wizard of Oz is one of my all time favourite movies, and I love the twists in the show.

Motion lights are both good and bad……..when they seemingly come on for no reason it does make us get up to look and see what is setting them off…….usually here it’s the foxes that set ours off. Recently the high winds have been setting them off too, but wouldn’t be without them around our property.




It’s so cold.

Been out and got what we needed and straight home. Grilled sandwiches for lunch and bought some lamb leg steaks for dinner tonight, they are so lean we couldn’t resist them.

Also got some shin of beef and some large pork joints. Will cook the pork overnight in coke and separate into portions tomorrow for pulled pork. Plan to make the bbq sauce tonight too.

No plans to go back out today anywhere. Had nice lunch, now doing little jobs around the place and listening to music…….


----------



## keishashadow

Today was a good excuse to whip up some crepes.  I don’t have the proper, fancy tools as nothing my family will generally eat.  Small skillet worked just fine, if not a bit tricky to maneuver with the higher sides bs a crepe pan. Heavenly, no ffense to the undercooked pancake? sort that U was selling last September 



Sue M said:


> Keisha have I missed something? Has Walking Dead started up again?


Yes!  IMO editing was a hot mess thru first half trying to hit too many diverse story lines.  Glad I stuck with it tho, literally ‘a killer’ ending


Charade67 said:


> We're going DIsney cheap next month - All Star Music.


Rates coming in at $200 a night takes it out of ‘cheap’ realm for me.  Awful fellow guests a few weeks ago. However, since still nervous to cruise, U rates even worse & all my DVC points allocated thru November…happy to return to that resort for 4 nights early April!  Doesn’t mean I’ve stopped looking for alternatives lol


Charade67 said:


> have my heart set on ANimal Kingdom with maybe a split stay with Grand Floridian since that is what dh wants.


Majority of our points are there.  Mac knows me well. It’s indeed one of our favs.  I definitely give the nod to jambo vs kidani!

never tried for GF as points are so high & it’s a real haul to main lobby, monorail & boat launch.  Could be wrong but think the one at the poly might actually be closer.  Suggest you have your mr pull up satellite imagery & get a lay of the land before you commit.



macraven said:


> So sad I broke a nail coming in here tonight


Always have admired your nails, long & elegant.
Mine will grow but, when they get to a certain point tend to painfully break off/start to split well below the quick.

i keep mine short enough for French manicure look, well, my own sloppy version as I have never let a pro touch mine.  Idea of it gives  me the willies for some reason

ridiculous, as I have issue sitting hours in chair for hair stuff.  Anyone else have this adversion?


Charade67 said:


> One of the girls is getting married later this year. I can still picture them as little first graders.


Pretty sure I’ll think of my DS as ‘kids’ forever at this point lol.


Charade67 said:


> Cats is coming to the theater in Roanoke. I don’t think Dh would care much for that one. I should get tickets.


Have u seen it before?  Gave it a couple of chances as I really thot I’d like it. Nope, fell asleep last time via abbreviated cruise ship production.  Lol

going with lion king as my fav pro production thus far.

anyone else care to share their favs?  Find it interesting

carole, I read rumor into the woods may be returning to stage.  

Most community theaters & HS  to do a good job with Sweet Charity & music man

west side story is on my bucket list



Lynne G said:


> And since holiday is today, no trash trucks being heard. So will drag those cans down tonight, and all will be back to routine tomorrow.


Lucky you, enjoy!  Don’t know any beside govt employees & banks that get the day off.  Going to be (relatively) warm here today whee!!!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 649054
> Today was a good excuse to whip up some crepes.  I don’t have the proper, fancy tools as nothing my family will generally eat.  Small skillet worked just fine, if not a bit tricky to maneuver with the higher sides bs a crepe pan. Heavenly, no ffense to the undercooked pancake? sort that U was selling last September
> 
> 
> Yes!  IMO editing was a hot mess thru first half trying to hit too many diverse story lines.  Glad I stuck with it tho, literally ‘a killer’ ending
> 
> Rates coming in at $200 a night takes it out of ‘cheap’ realm for me.  Awful fellow guests a few weeks ago. However, since still nervous to cruise, U rates even worse & all my DVC points allocated thru November…happy to return to that resort for 4 nights early April!  Doesn’t mean I’ve stopped looking for alternatives lol
> 
> Majority of our points are there.  Mac knows me well. It’s indeed one of our favs.  I definitely give the nod to jambo vs kidani!
> 
> never tried for GF as points are so high & it’s a real haul to main lobby, monorail & boat launch.  Could be wrong but think the one at the poly might actually be closer.  Suggest you have your mr pull up satellite imagery & get a lay of the land before you commit.
> 
> 
> Always have admired your nails, long & elegant.
> Mine will grow but, when they get to a certain point tend to painfully break off/start to split well below the quick.
> 
> i keep mine short enough for French manicure look, well, my own sloppy version as I have never let a pro touch mine.  Idea of it gives  me the willies for some reason
> 
> ridiculous, as I have issue sitting hours in chair for hair stuff.  Anyone else have this adversion?
> 
> Pretty sure I’ll think of my DS as ‘kids’ forever at this point lol.
> 
> Have u seen it before?  Gave it a couple of chances as I really thot I’d like it. Nope, fell asleep last time via abbreviated cruise ship production.  Lol
> 
> going with lion king as my fav pro production thus far.
> 
> anyone else care to share their favs?  Find it interesting
> 
> carole, I read rumor into the woods may be returning to stage.
> 
> Most community theaters & HS  to do a good job with Sweet Charity & music man
> 
> west side story is on my bucket list
> 
> 
> Lucky you, enjoy!  Don’t know any beside govt employees & banks that get the day off.  Going to be (relatively) warm here today whee!!!



Now I`d pay $20 each for them unlike the ones from Uni in December.....they look amazing! I`ve never made them as no one really likes them.....but pancakes....different story! 

Someone else who doesn`t get the allure of Cats!! I didn`t quite fall asleep, but I was a little bored. 

Love Phantom of the Opera, enjoyed Newsies in NY too but overall my all time favourite show is Wicked. I`ve never seen The Lion King for some reason.......I`d give Into the Woods a go for sure.....as long as James Corden isn`t in it......lol......

Our school did West Side Story......I never made a part......no surprises there. I was once an excellent tomato in the school nativity play when I was 6  yes, there were tomatoes there too.......I always knew my future was not treading the boards! Sweet Charity wasn`t allowed as a show at school when I was a teen as it was classed as "not appropriate" lol.....but agree, local theatres put on some excellent productions today.

Hope the little one enjoyed those crepes!




Only 4pm and I`m starving!


----------



## Lynne G

We saw the 9,000 showing of Lion King on Broadway a few years ago. Got middle second row seats with a last minute buy before we came.  Was perfect.  That was our first time in NYC since kids were little.  Train ride is short enough, little one was thinking we just arrive mid morning and leave around dinner time. Not stay over like we have done the last 3 times.  I think the almost scary stay we had last year, has made her think twice. Though it could be that not much was open last year, and we saw way to many things and people on the street, that made us uncomfortable. This year, much more open, and while crime is still an issue, I’m hoping will be not nearly as scary as last time.  She gets out early this semester, with starting earlier, and ending earlier.  So maybe we will try a one day in May, and see if want to go back in June.  And a hehe, little one turns 21 this August.  I said yeah, we can go to KW, since you can go down the street with a drink in your hand.  Nope, she wants to get her first legal drink at Universal.  Strong Water, you will have a new patron.  

And so, great pictures of GD and your crepes, Keisha. Never tried to make them, but guess luckily, always had a good tasting, and properly cooked crepe from that truck, including this past December. I’m a crepe fan. Had very good crepes from a crepe place in SD, Coronado Island, a couple of years ago. Not popular here. Never tried them either. Pancakes, yes.

Ugh, little one’s class should be done soon.  Itching to go somewhere, like walking in our local state park, as beautiful out.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi thanks for the birthday wishes for DH!  Ran out yesterday to get pork roast. Will put it in the slow cooker soon.
Sun is shining here and have been enjoying some mild weather but now we’re heading for an Artic front for a couple of days 
Ugh I hate these delivery drivers that say they tried to deliver parcel but couldn’t. Fabricating excuses. Last time I got the form in mailbox that said nobody home. I was home all day.

Mac sorry about the nail!  Can be so painful.

Charade I was quite happy I slept till 6:30 this morning. Probably would’ve slept longer if dog didn’t wake me.
I haven’t seen Cats!  Lol, you should get DH tix!  Lol.
Love the motion sensor!

Lynne I remember when youngest turned legal here (19) and she was excited to be able to order a drink on vacay in Florida. She was so disappointed when we found out the US age is 21!

Charade I think AKL and GF will be a good split! Best of both worlds. Did you really say Disney and cheap in the same sentence?  Prices are getting ridiculous there.  It’s a hard pill to swallow when you can stay cheaper at Sapphire than AllStars or Pop. I have one more Canadian discount non-exp ticket left for wdw. I’m going to save it for after Tron and Guardians open.  Our last stay we paid similar price  for CBR as HRH yuck. Loved the skyliner though!



Pumpkin hope you’re having a fabulous time!

Keisha thanks for the heads up.  Here Dead is on Sunday night on AMC.  So I watched!  Great episode. And cliffhanger end!  Sad this is the end. They’ll probably kill off a lot of characters to wrap things up. More than the usual amount!  Maybe we’ll find Rick.
Those crepes look great wow!

Lynne we saw Lion King here and it was great. Took the daughters.  We have one theatre here (Queen Elizabeth Theatre) that gets the big Broadway productions. I think I teared  up a little when the music started!


----------



## Sue M

Update**** on brother-in-law, Last night was the turnaround point. He’s starting to improve now.  Was same when my daughter got Covid. First 2 days were bad then rapidly improved.


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> I hated Cats……think I’m the only one though as everyone raves about the show.


 I’m one of the people who liked Cats. I went to it with absolutely no expectations. It was also the first professional musical I have seen. Years ago my neighbor came over and asked if I wanted to go see it. Her husband’s coworker had given him 3 free tickets. The only catch was that we had to leave right then to drive downtown to the Fox Theater in Atlanta.
I went into Wicked knowing very little about the show. I was completely surprised by the ending.



keishashadow said:


> Today was a good excuse to whip up some crepes


 They look good.



keishashadow said:


> Rates coming in at $200 a night takes it out of ‘cheap’ realm for me.


Well cheap for Disney. It was their lowest priced resort aside from the campground.



keishashadow said:


> Majority of our points are there. Mac knows me well. It’s indeed one of our favs. I definitely give the nod to jambo vs kidani!
> 
> never tried for GF as points are so high & it’s a real haul to main lobby, monorail & boat launch. Could be wrong but think the one at the poly might actually be closer. Suggest you have your mr pull up satellite imagery & get a lay of the land before you commit.


 I think I will be able to convince Dh to stay completely at AK. He owes me after that comedian. I will make a mental note to choose Jambo.



keishashadow said:


> Always have admired your nails, long & elegant.
> Mine will grow but, when they get to a certain point tend to painfully break off/start to split well below the quick.


 I can’t keep long nails either. Mine are too soft and tear easily. I don’t even bother with manicures.



keishashadow said:


> Have u seen it before? Gave it a couple of chances as I really thot I’d like it. Nope, fell asleep last time via abbreviated cruise ship production. Lol
> 
> going with lion king as my fav pro production thus far.
> 
> anyone else care to share their favs? Find it interesting


 I’ve seen Cats professionally 2 or 3 times. Phantom of the Opera is my favorite show. I’ve seen it twice professionally and once as a college student production.



keishashadow said:


> Most community theaters & HS to do a good job with Sweet Charity & music man
> 
> west side story is on my bucket list


 B and Dh were in a production of Music Man a few years ago. Dh played the anvil salesman.



Lynne G said:


> We saw the 9,000 showing of Lion King on Broadway a few years ago. Got middle second row seats with a last minute buy before we came.


 Lion King is one I have never seen but would like to. If I ever go back to NYC I would also like to see a Rockette show.



Sue M said:


> Charade I think AKL and GF will be a good split! Best of both worlds. Did you really say Disney and cheap in the same sentence? Prices are getting ridiculous there.


Well, not really cheap, but the cheapest resort Disney has. We usually stay in the slightly higher Pop Century. Last year we stayed at the least expensive area of AoA.  I would love to stay in a luxury sometime, but just can’t pay those prices.

Lunch hour is almost up. I have to go deal with insurance again.


----------



## Charade67

Random question- anyone here use T-Mobile. We are thinking of switching out phone carrier.


----------



## macraven

We have T-Mobile and love it!


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> Random question- anyone here use T-Mobile. We are thinking of switching out phone carrier.


Sorta!  I’d say it depends on the area. I’d ask friends who live in your neighbourhood. When I’m in NY and staying with my brother my Canadian phone roams on T-Mobile in that area for some  reason, and reception is garbage.  My phone roams on either AT&T or T Mobile depending on where I am.  Take it with a grain of salt as I don’t live in the US.

But in wdw T Mobile is fine. I can be in one park on T Mobile and another park in AT&T!  So like most companies it depends on coverage in area.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Schumi thanks for the birthday wishes for DH!  Ran out yesterday to get pork roast. Will put it in the slow cooker soon.
> Sun is shining here and have been enjoying some mild weather but now we’re heading for an Artic front for a couple of days
> Ugh I hate these delivery drivers that say they tried to deliver parcel but couldn’t. Fabricating excuses. Last time I got the form in mailbox that said nobody home. I was home all day.
> 
> Mac sorry about the nail!  Can be so painful.
> 
> Charade I was quite happy I slept till 6:30 this morning. Probably would’ve slept longer if dog didn’t wake me.
> I haven’t seen Cats!  Lol, you should get DH tix!  Lol.
> Love the motion sensor!
> 
> Lynne I remember when youngest turned legal here (19) and she was excited to be able to order a drink on vacay in Florida. She was so disappointed when we found out the US age is 21!
> 
> Charade I think AKL and GF will be a good split! Best of both worlds. Did you really say Disney and cheap in the same sentence?  Prices are getting ridiculous there.  It’s a hard pill to swallow when you can stay cheaper at Sapphire than AllStars or Pop. I have one more Canadian discount non-exp ticket left for wdw. I’m going to save it for after Tron and Guardians open.  Our last stay we paid similar price  for CBR as HRH yuck. Loved the skyliner though!
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin hope you’re having a fabulous time!
> 
> Keisha thanks for the heads up.  Here Dead is on Sunday night on AMC.  So I watched!  Great episode. And cliffhanger end!  Sad this is the end. They’ll probably kill off a lot of characters to wrap things up. More than the usual amount!  Maybe we’ll find Rick.
> Those crepes look great wow!
> 
> Lynne we saw Lion King here and it was great. Took the daughters.  We have one theatre here (Queen Elizabeth Theatre) that gets the big Broadway productions. I think I teared  up a little when the music started!





Sue M said:


> Update**** on brother-in-law, Last night was the turnaround point. He’s starting to improve now.  Was same when my daughter got Covid. First 2 days were bad then rapidly improved.



Glad your brother in law is on the mend, Such a worry when someone contracts it even now. 

Yes, we had words today at the post office as the delivery driver had noted gates not open no one home......gates were unlocked and we were certainly home. Usually they have to take a picture of your property to show they were there, no picture available. It`s frustrating. 

Legal age is 18 in the UK, but as our son doesn`t drink any kind of alcohol, never had that to think about.......

Enjoy that pork!! I have both of the joints marinading right now, will pop the slow cookers on before we go to bed.......slow cooker does is perfectly!!





Charade67 said:


> I’m one of the people who liked Cats. I went to it with absolutely no expectations. It was also the first professional musical I have seen. Years ago my neighbor came over and asked if I wanted to go see it. Her husband’s coworker had given him 3 free tickets. The only catch was that we had to leave right then to drive downtown to the Fox Theater in Atlanta.
> I went into Wicked knowing very little about the show. I was completely surprised by the ending.
> 
> They look good.
> 
> Well cheap for Disney. It was their lowest priced resort aside from the campground.
> 
> I think I will be able to convince Dh to stay completely at AK. He owes me after that comedian. I will make a mental note to choose Jambo.
> 
> I can’t keep long nails either. Mine are too soft and tear easily. I don’t even bother with manicures.
> 
> I’ve seen Cats professionally 2 or 3 times. Phantom of the Opera is my favorite show. I’ve seen it twice professionally and once as a college student production.
> 
> B and Dh were in a production of Music Man a few years ago. Dh played the anvil salesman.
> 
> Lion King is one I have never seen but would like to. If I ever go back to NYC I would also like to see a Rockette show.
> 
> 
> Well, not really cheap, but the cheapest resort Disney has. We usually stay in the slightly higher Pop Century. Last year we stayed at the least expensive area of AoA.  I would love to stay in a luxury sometime, but just can’t pay those prices.
> 
> Lunch hour is almost up. I have to go deal with insurance again.



I didn`t know the ending on Wicked either the first time, so it was a complete revelation and I loved how it turned everything you thought you knew about the Wizard of Oz upside down and back to front. Loved it. 

They`ve been talking about making a movie, but it was all before Covid, so who knows. 




Dinner has been cooked, served, eaten and cleaned up. It was lovely, we like our lamb pink unless it`s a long slow cook of a joint, so doesn`t take long to cook, everything else was ready and we just seared them quickly on a high heat. Made a red wine and redcurrant jus. Clean plates again. 

Have a few calls to make tonight and catch up with some folks........and someone reminded me today it`s 10 weeks today till we leave for our next trip......

Time for a countdown!! And time for tea right now and a slice of ginger cake I didn`t bake, friend made it and hers is so much better than mine, so looking forward to a slice with a pot of tea.


----------



## macraven

to Sue E main squeeze!!


----------



## soniam

I'm not too big on live musicals or theater. I have seen the Nutcracker ballet several times, Miss Saigon (way too much singing), and The Producers, right after Nathan Lane and Matthew Broderick left  We have seen several Cirque du Soleil shows and have enjoyed most of them.

AKL is great. I am looking forward to our first Savannah View room for our friends' wedding in May.

DH did the Austin Marathon yesterday. He wasn't breaking any records, but he beat his previous time by 30 minutes. It was 11 years ago and 10lbs less. He's still stiff but didn't have to work today.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> I'm not too big on live musicals or theater. I have seen the Nutcracker ballet several times, Miss Saigon (way too much singing), and The Producers, right after Nathan Lane and Matthew Broderick left  We have seen several Cirque du Soleil shows and have enjoyed most of them.
> 
> AKL is great. I am looking forward to our first Savannah View room for our friends' wedding in May.
> 
> DH did the Austin Marathon yesterday. He wasn't breaking any records, but he beat his previous time by 30 minutes. It was 11 years ago and 10lbs less. He's still stiff but didn't have to work today.



Big congrats to your husband.....quite an achievement for him!! 

I love The Nutcracker. I have one friend who named her children Clara, Frederick and Louise and another friend named her daughter Clara, she`s one of my Goddaughters........never seen Miss Saigon.

The Producers is quite the unusual movie for sure, love Nathan Lane though. 





Well called 3 folks tonight and no one was answering.......maybe I`ve done something to make them stop speaking to me........lol......well, one was my mum so maybe not. She called me back and said....oh I was out......lol.....

Early night tonight again.....no idea what our plans are for tomorrow yet.......I`m sure we`ll come up with something. 

Yawning my head off now........


----------



## buckeev

Heads Up my DVC Peeps...
Just canceled our Spring Break DVC booking...  
AKL Savannah View DLX Studio...MAR 5-11

Family stuff rearin' it's ugly head again! 

If y'all know anybody with flexibility...let 'em know!


----------



## Lynne G

Hmm sounds interesting, Buckeev.  

Very good news from Sue.  H
Glad he’s on the mend.


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Heads Up my DVC Peeps...
> Just canceled our Spring Break DVC booking...
> AKL Savannah View DLX Studio...MAR 5-11
> 
> Family stuff rearin' it's ugly head again!
> 
> If y'all know anybody with flexibility...let 'em know!



I`m so sorry to hear that buckeev........hope you can get another trip sorted as soon as you can.....




Pork cooked beautifully overnight, let it cool this morning and then separated it all and portioned it up for pulled pork. So tender and juicy. Made the bbq sauce last night, but I don`t think I made enough so have popped some more into cook this morning. Not having it tonight as we are having pork tenderloin goulash with chive dumplings, with a huge blob of sour cream on the side.......love it. 

Busy morning so far, and boring stuff too like cleaning kitchen cabinets......fancy huh.......

Pot of tea time, then onto another little job.......no plans to go out today, friend asked if we wanted to go walk on the beach as they were taking the dogs down.....er, no thanks, not today. 



























Happy Tuesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

That early time back to routine I am.  Ugh.  But a Tuesday it is, and a great day to enjoy a taco or two.  

See, Mac could be not having to cook dinner tonight, and enjoy a Taco Bell visit instead.

Very overcast, but warm. 39 said the thermometer as waved to older one, as he’s early routine this morning too. And close 62 the high, but those storms arriving in the East Coast area now, are thankfully not giving us snow, but rain. Seems rain will be drenching us from early afternoon until almost the end of our day. But still happy, as any day in February that says a high temp in the 60’s, deserves a woot today. Though not fooled it’s getting warmer. The next week day forecast says more rain, and high temps in the 30’s, including a 32 high on next Monday. Winter. Yes.

Hehe, little one asked me when time change. Coming soon. Yeah, more sun to see, but ugh, springing ahead in time. Really wish my state would vote to stop that changing time, but never seems to get any traction to do so here. And the federal government tossed it to the states to decide. Not our whole country wanting that time jumping. Sigh.

Terrific Taco Tuesday homies. Take care, and hope all are doing swell.

Trash truck hearing, tea drinking homie, who’s back to routine. Good Morning all.

And ooh, a good smelling home at Schumi’s. Good morning to you, as yay, you have enjoyed a pot of tea too.


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Heads Up my DVC Peeps...
> Just canceled our Spring Break DVC booking...
> AKL Savannah View DLX Studio...MAR 5-11
> 
> Family stuff rearin' it's ugly head again!
> 
> If y'all know anybody with flexibility...let 'em know!



life happens and change of plans you need to do
But you’ll have better timing and will be back to AKL sooner than you know it!

Hang in there as you will have a swell trip later!

Hugs..


----------



## macraven

One more hour and I will be back in the dentist chair for more work to be done

not my favorite way to pass an hour of my day


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> One more hour and I will be back in the dentist chair for more work to be done
> 
> not my favorite way to pass an hour of my day



Oh it`s this morning!!! And I knew it was the 22nd you had your appointment!!

Good luck, hope it all goes well........


----------



## macraven

Thanx Schumi 
I hope to come out of todays dental work alive…

think I prefer giving birth than to go thru dental work
Lol


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Thanx Schumi
> I hope to come out of todays dental work alive…
> 
> think I prefer giving birth than to go thru dental work
> Lol



lol....you`ll be just fine, you will be.........will check in on you later.

I loved giving birth mind you.......wouldn`t let go of that darn gas and air, one midwife tried to take it off me, she failed badly.......


----------



## Lynne G

Good luck with your dental visit Mac.  Yeah, lots of better ways to spend an hour.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Good luck with your dental visit Mac.  Yeah, lots of better ways to spend an hour.


After 3 hours of being in the chair, finally was done
One more session for another molar in mouth
next month


----------



## soniam

@macraven I hope you feel OK. Yikes!


----------



## macraven

soniam said:


> @macraven I hope you feel OK. Yikes!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> After 3 hours of being in the chair, finally was done
> One more session for another molar in mouth
> next month



Awwww......3 hours at a time is a long time to be in a dentist chair!!! Sending you the usual recovery hugs......go sit and do nothing much the rest of the day! 




Well I was glad of the sauce and sour cream as my dumplings were a little harder than they should have been tonight, still completely edible though. Think I rushed them too much. 

I was looking after my friends granddaughter and feeding her too, only had her for 2 hours, but she is always hungry....and she`s a tiny little thing too, but she doesn`t eat pork so made her something different, she wanted mac n cheese with chicken and jalapenos, very adventurous eater. So all being prepped at the same time.  

Was still lovely though and Elise has been picked up by her dad now, love having her anytime. 

Wind will die down tonight, but back tomorrow at around 40mph by the afternoon.....will look forward to when we can get out walking again, far too windy. 

Pot of tea time and some butter cake.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Mac, long time in that chair.  Hugs.   And have to go back?  I hope you recover soon, and feeling better soon too. Mummy dust healing and good thoughts your way.

Even though wet and warm out, was a soup and grilled cheese lunch for little one and me. Cooked up some chicken, but we were both full, so, thinking steak for dinner with chicken topped salad, with your choice of dressing. As bought a nice head of romaine this weekend. Caesar dressing probably the best choice. Eh, men probably will eat whatever dressing I put on it.

Raining at lunchtime, so a very short walk.  Bright enough, but still drizzling now.  Heavier rain to fall later in the day, and night.

But as a shorter week, yahoo to be seeing that camel  tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl

So, feel like watching some Potter tonight.....but my mister fancies watching the Exorcist......I think it is the most disappointing film I`ve ever seen. Avoided it for years as it was supposed to be terrifying........nope......not in the least bit scary to me. 

Will negotiate to see who wins, I do feel like watching something scary now though.....


----------



## soniam

@schumigirl I can always watch the Potter movies. They are very enjoyable and make me feel at home.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> @schumigirl I can always watch the Potter movies. They are very enjoyable and make me feel at home.



How true. I don`t know how many times we`ve watched them over the years. The first one especially is very innocent almost, they were so darn young. Do you have a favourite Potter movie?

I loved the 3rd book the best, but felt the movie didn`t quite transfer as it went quite dark in that one....Castle changed and Hagrid`s hut was in a completely different place.......different director of course.

Think The Exorcist is winning right now, might keep Potter for a marathon over the weekend now.


----------



## soniam

@schumigirl Oooh, favorite is a bit hard. The first one of a series is usually my favorite, because it's so unexpected and new. So, definitely 1 and probably 3 or 7/8.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> @schumigirl Oooh, favorite is a bit hard. The first one of a series is usually my favorite, because it's so unexpected and new. So, definitely 1 and probably 3 or 7/8.



lol.....it`s not easy is it. They all have something that makes them all special, but for me I think the 1st one remains my favourite. It`s funny, the American versions are slightly different, when we watched The Philosophers Stone in Orlando we kept saying that`s a new scene...just little scenes that have been added to existing scenes, but quite odd as there doesn`t seem to be any obvious reason why we didn`t get them in the UK version. 

Wonderful books and movies all round though.



Exorcist is on........I will say music is creepy.


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> lol.....it`s not easy is it. They all have something that makes them all special, but for me I think the 1st one remains my favourite. It`s funny, the American versions are slightly different, when we watched The Philosophers Stone in Orlando we kept saying that`s a new scene...just little scenes that have been added to existing scenes, but quite odd as there doesn`t seem to be any obvious reason why we didn`t get them in the UK version.
> 
> Wonderful books and movies all round though.
> 
> 
> 
> Exorcist is on........I will say music is creepy.


If you were watching it on cable in the hotel room, it could have been a new scene. The same thing has happened to us in the last year or two. I can't remember which channel it is, but one of them is showing the movie with deleted scenes rejoined in. I think the deleted scenes are on one of the DVD/blu-ray releases. They are referred to as extended versions. I think it was either Freeform, USA, or SyFy, which are all owned by Disney.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> If you were watching it on cable in the hotel room, it could have been a new scene. The same thing has happened to us in the last year or two. I can't remember which channel it is, but one of them is showing the movie with deleted scenes rejoined in. I think the deleted scenes are on one of the DVD/blu-ray releases. They are referred to as extended versions. I think it was either Freeform, USA, or SyFy, which are all owned by Disney.



It was a dvd we watched in the Club Lounge at RP, yes, you`re right it must have been an extended version with scenes in we don`t get over here in the UK version, as our extended versions are different from that one. 

This Exorcist movie is just dull. I keep laughing when I really shouldn`t.......lol......


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Long day today. Had a fairly busy day at work then went shopping and got some new jeans. WHen I got home I had to do a video call to get approved for an IRS website account. That took over an hour because I was on hold most of the time.  I finally got the account set up and it turned out that I couldn't get the form I wanted online. 
Tonight after dinner we watched Jurassic Park 3. I can't believe there are 3 more movies of people going back to those islands. 



macraven said:


> We have T-Mobile and love it!





Sue M said:


> Sorta!  I’d say it depends on the area. I’d ask friends who live in your neighbourhood. When I’m in NY and staying with my brother my Canadian phone roams on T-Mobile in that area for some  reason, and reception is garbage.  My phone roams on either AT&T or T Mobile depending on where I am.  Take it with a grain of salt as I don’t live in the US.
> 
> But in wdw T Mobile is fine. I can be in one park on T Mobile and another park in AT&T!  So like most companies it depends on coverage in area.


Thanks for the information on T-Mobile. We are basically looking for a plan that will work were we live and also work well at places we like to visit. We were just an hour away from home the other day and could not get service.




schumigirl said:


> Yes, we had words today at the post office as the delivery driver had noted gates not open no one home......gates were unlocked and we were certainly home. Usually they have to take a picture of your property to show they were there, no picture available. It`s frustrating.


 Sounds like FedEx here. I once had a FedEx driver forge a signature for a package and leave it at my door. (Wasn't mine) and just yesterday a package was left at out office door that didn't belong to us. The correct recipient didn't even live on the same street. 



buckeev said:


> Heads Up my DVC Peeps...
> Just canceled our Spring Break DVC booking...
> AKL Savannah View DLX Studio...MAR 5-11
> 
> Family stuff rearin' it's ugly head again!
> 
> If y'all know anybody with flexibility...let 'em know!


 Sorry you had to cancel. I understand family issues. 



Lynne G said:


> Hehe, little one asked me when time change. Coming soon. Yeah, more sun to see, but ugh, springing ahead in time. Really wish my state would vote to stop that changing time, but never seems to get any traction to do so here. And the federal government tossed it to the states to decide. Not our whole country wanting that time jumping. Sigh.


 I am looking forward to the time change too. I wish the whole country would stop changing the time. 



macraven said:


> One more hour and I will be back in the dentist chair for more work to be done
> 
> not my favorite way to pass an hour of my day


Yuck. Not a good way to spend a day. Sorry you have to go back for more. 



schumigirl said:


> So, feel like watching some Potter tonight.....but my mister fancies watching the Exorcist....


 I would definitely choose Potter. I think the first movie is my favorite.

I should get some sleep. I have to deal with Anthem and Medicare tomorrow.


----------



## Sue M

Charade how annoying after spending all that time with IRS you couldn’t get what you wanted done. /

Schumi the roast came out delish in the slow cooker  Mr enjoyed his meal very much. It’s been awhile since I’ve done a pork roast. 
.
Mailman today delivered mail in our mailbox that was for the house below us. Was bank stuff. Not good!  On my way out I stopped by to bring it to them. We had the same mail carrier for years.  This never happened with her. This year they restructured the routes and we got a new carrier. I don’t like the possibility of having our bank statements ending up in the wrong hands. Especially this time of year when all the tax stuff is coming in. Ugh.

It sure is still worrisome when people get Covid. People are still dying here. And who knows what lasting effects may happen.

Mac thanks for birthday wishes.  I hope your dentist appt went well.

Lynne my province has been talking about stopping time change forever!  In talks with the US western states. Wash, Oregon, & California. I guess it would be weird if we were on one time, but a 30 min drive across the border was a different time.  I hope eventually we can do away with the time change!  

Buckeev sorry to hear you have to cancel trip.

Soniam congrats to your DH!  30 min is huge!  Hope you get an Arusha view at AKL.  That’s been my fav.

Had lunch with oldest daughter today, then later afternoon went to see Death on the Nile with a couple of friends. We enjoyed it. Stellar cast. I was surprised to see French & Saunders in it!  
Tomorrow going to get sparkles touched up! 
Hopefully this arctic cold front ends tomorrow. This morning my cheElsa were stinging from the cold breeze.


----------



## macraven

I hope your cold weather leaves soon!
I would whine all the time if I lived in an area that was artic cold

i became a whimp when I moved to the south


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Long day today. Had a fairly busy day at work then went shopping and got some new jeans. WHen I got home I had to do a video call to get approved for an IRS website account. That took over an hour because I was on hold most of the time.  I finally got the account set up and it turned out that I couldn't get the form I wanted online.
> Tonight after dinner we watched Jurassic Park 3. I can't believe there are 3 more movies of people going back to those islands.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information on T-Mobile. We are basically looking for a plan that will work were we live and also work well at places we like to visit. We were just an hour away from home the other day and could not get service.
> 
> 
> Sounds like FedEx here. I once had a FedEx driver forge a signature for a package and leave it at my door. (Wasn't mine) and just yesterday a package was left at out office door that didn't belong to us. The correct recipient didn't even live on the same street.
> 
> Sorry you had to cancel. I understand family issues.
> 
> I am looking forward to the time change too. I wish the whole country would stop changing the time.
> 
> Yuck. Not a good way to spend a day. Sorry you have to go back for more.
> 
> I would definitely choose Potter. I think the first movie is my favorite.
> 
> I should get some sleep. I have to deal with Anthem and Medicare tomorrow.



We had to get some info from the UK Gov tax office last week.....nightmare. You need a code to go to your phone to do some things online, Tom had changed his number and you can`t change that online, so he had to call......74 minutes later he was asked the usual security questions and then the last one was......when did you last call the Tax Office????? You had to give the specific date.....who the hell keeps that date in their head! Very frustrating. 

We don`t do our own taxes so it was all very weird to deal with these people. 

Yes, I love the first Potter movie too. Hope you slept well. 






Sue M said:


> Charade how annoying after spending all that time with IRS you couldn’t get what you wanted done. /
> 
> Schumi the roast came out delish in the slow cooker  Mr enjoyed his meal very much. It’s been awhile since I’ve done a pork roast.
> .
> Mailman today delivered mail in our mailbox that was for the house below us. Was bank stuff. Not good!  On my way out I stopped by to bring it to them. We had the same mail carrier for years.  This never happened with her. This year they restructured the routes and we got a new carrier. I don’t like the possibility of having our bank statements ending up in the wrong hands. Especially this time of year when all the tax stuff is coming in. Ugh.
> 
> It sure is still worrisome when people get Covid. People are still dying here. And who knows what lasting effects may happen.
> 
> Mac thanks for birthday wishes.  I hope your dentist appt went well.
> 
> Lynne my province has been talking about stopping time change forever!  In talks with the US western states. Wash, Oregon, & California. I guess it would be weird if we were on one time, but a 30 min drive across the border was a different time.  I hope eventually we can do away with the time change!
> 
> Buckeev sorry to hear you have to cancel trip.
> 
> Soniam congrats to your DH!  30 min is huge!  Hope you get an Arusha view at AKL.  That’s been my fav.
> 
> Had lunch with oldest daughter today, then later afternoon went to see Death on the Nile with a couple of friends. We enjoyed it. Stellar cast. I was surprised to see French & Saunders in it!
> Tomorrow going to get sparkles touched up!
> Hopefully this arctic cold front ends tomorrow. This morning my cheElsa were stinging from the cold breeze.



I was so disappointed in Branagh as Poirot. The movies are beautifully filmed, but so disappointed in the story and the cast. I think I have been spoiled by the originals who had genuine huge stars in them. I like Jennifer Saunders and Dawn french, but not in those roles. Bette Davis and Maggie Smith so encapsulated Mrs. Van Schuyler and Bowers in the original they could never be replicated and of course Angela Lansbury was a fabulous Salome Otterbourne. Glad you enjoyed it though and it`s nice we are finally getting new movies coming out after 2 years of not very much. 

Hope you warm up soon too.......I`m so over winter. 





macraven said:


> I hope your cold weather leaves soon!
> I would whine all the time if I lived in an area that was artic cold
> 
> i became a whimp when I moved to the south



I always say I was born in the wrong climate! This lizard likes the warmth that you are enjoying now for most of the year! 




Still windy and woolly here........I can`t imagine how excited we`ll be when this wind finally dissipates. Not too bad right now, but this afternoon brings back 40mph winds and same tomorrow.

Going to be reading in school this morning, shorter than usual time frame as they have a show to do for parents later. It`ll work out fine as I need to go get a few things from some different stores. 

Some of the pulled pork I cooked the other night for dinner tonight, will make it spicy and make some wedges.....sweet potato for me, regular for Tom. He loves a baked potato, but I hate them so never make them.....wedges are ok. 

Can`t wait for spring to get  back to seeing friends outside for walks and other pleasantries, this winter although not a bad one has just been so windy and not fun!! 




























Have a wonderful Wednesday  



​


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, some Potter viewing, a yay for salon visiting Sue in that way too cold for me too, yeah have had wrong address issues with deliveries, a yay for a shorter time running DH of Son, an ugh for those way too long phone waits of Charade and Schumi’s DH, and nice Schumi has read to the cute little tots and have wild and woolly weather.  

But yay,


It’s a hump day! Hehe, why hello camel. Yay to see ya grooving along with the joy of knowing getting over this hump of a day, and a Friday will be here soon enough. And since had to go back to routine after a holiday weekend, highly thinking of making this a much shorter week, and a three day weekend starting on Friday. Two three day weekends in a row? Yep, sounds like s perfect one to me. As next holiday weekend will be months from now, at the end of May. Sigh.

Ah, we are having that mini almost taste of Spring. A cloudy 59 degree start, and an almost record breaking 65 degrees is the high. And no rain until, you guessed it, a rainy Friday is predicted. Hence another good reason to make it a lazy day one.

And so, this tea drinking homie, hearing that aww dove cooing for a few minutes, routine needing to get back to, posts to wish all that most wonderful Wednesday.  And a good morning too.


----------



## schumigirl

Wow....quiet day here today.....

Yep, crazy weather here. I think everyone is wondering when it`s going to stop blowing a hoolie here. 

Read to the little un`s this morning and although it was a shorter session, it was still fun. Then went to lunch with some of the usual Wednesday gang depsite saying we wouldn`t be going. Glad I did though as it was such a laugh with them. 

Tom and I shared a charcuterie plate and had their amazing triple cooked chips, not a huge lunch but enough we won`t need much tonight, so we may just nibble on the pulled pork on it`s own........or something else like chips and dips if we don`t. 

We brought home some of their home made apple pie too, will absolutely have that with a pot of Chai. 

No idea what movie we`ll watch tonight, keeping Potter for the weekend and might do a marathon of them if we have no other plans which is looking likely due to weather, everyone is still hibernating. 









​


----------



## buckeev

Trip rescheduled! Mar 26-Apr 1!!! Had to grab something quick!...
We're in DVC Points expiration HELL now!


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> life happens and change of plans you need to do
> But you’ll have better timing and will be back to AKL sooner than you know it!
> 
> Hang in there as you will have a swell trip later!
> 
> Hugs..


 Awww...Thanks Macster!
 How ya feelin' today!?


----------



## macraven

Buckeev … as long as I don’t chew food, I’m doing pretty good

Have found ice cream is my friend today.

Yay for you getting your trip set up for next month !
You will have a super swell time.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Buckeev still ready to go, as yay for still being able to use your points this Spring.  

A good night all, and light is on, so no stubbed toes, Mac, when getting that late night serving of ice cream. Glad to hear you are slowly getting back to enjoying more than ice cream and soft food. Sending hugs and mummy dust get well thoughts your way.


----------



## Charade67

Quick late night check in. I had such a fun day at work. I got to deal with Anthem, Medicare, and Medicaid all in the same day. 



Sue M said:


> Charade how annoying after spending all that time with IRS you couldn’t get what you wanted done. /


 Fortunately my accountant says that the document isn't absolutely necessary.



schumigirl said:


> We had to get some info from the UK Gov tax office last week.....nightmare. You need a code to go to your phone to do some things online, Tom had changed his number and you can`t change that online, so he had to call......74 minutes later he was asked the usual security questions and then the last one was......when did you last call the Tax Office????? You had to give the specific date.....who the hell keeps that date in their head! Very frustrating.
> 
> We don`t do our own taxes so it was all very weird to deal with these people.


 That sounds like the IRS here. Every time I have new information they had to text me a confirmation code. 
I used to do our taxes back when life was much simpler, but we have been using an accountant for several years. One year he looked at our previous years return (which I had prepared) and found that we were owed more of a refund. He had been doing our taxes since then.



Lynne G said:


> Ah, we are having that mini almost taste of Spring. A cloudy 59 degree start, and an almost record breaking 65 degrees is the high. And no rain until, you guessed it, a rainy Friday is predicted. Hence another good reason to make it a lazy day one.


We were in the low 70s today. Will have a high of 45 tomorrow.



buckeev said:


> Trip rescheduled! Mar 26-Apr 1!!! Had to grab something quick!...
> We're in DVC Points expiration HELL now!


 Glad you were able to get the trip rescheduled.



macraven said:


> Have found ice cream is my friend today.


Ice cream us always good, but hope you are feeling better soon.

Tonight we watched Jurassic World, or as I like to call it, "We didn't learn our lesson the last 3 times."    One more to go and I'm caught up.


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Trip rescheduled! Mar 26-Apr 1!!! Had to grab something quick!...
> We're in DVC Points expiration HELL now!



buckeev, glad to hear you have managed to get sorted and have another trip planned.....you`re only about 4 weeks out, it`ll be here before you know it. 





macraven said:


> Buckeev … as long as I don’t chew food, I’m doing pretty good
> 
> Have found ice cream is my friend today.
> 
> Yay for you getting your trip set up for next month !
> You will have a super swell time.



Isn`t that the truth!!! Love ice cream in most flavours, although some I just cannot eat. One of my nieces who is so similar to me in many ways loves the flavours I don`t like........I do prefer to make my own though, but wow so many calories that way!!! We`re worth it though 






Charade67 said:


> Quick late night check in. I had such a fun day at work. I got to deal with Anthem, Medicare, and Medicaid all in the same day.
> 
> Fortunately my accountant says that the document isn't absolutely necessary.
> 
> That sounds like the IRS here. Every time I have new information they had to text me a confirmation code.
> I used to do our taxes back when life was much simpler, but we have been using an accountant for several years. One year he looked at our previous years return (which I had prepared) and found that we were owed more of a refund. He had been doing our taxes since then.
> 
> We were in the low 70s today. Will have a high of 45 tomorrow.
> 
> Glad you were able to get the trip rescheduled.
> 
> Ice cream us always good, but hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> Tonight we watched Jurassic World, or as I like to call it, "We didn't learn our lesson the last 3 times."    One more to go and I'm caught up.



Nice idea to get someone else to do them. I think for all the differences between our countries, the one thing we have all in common is dealing with bureaucracy in so many areas....they don`t make it easy. We told our Financial advisor last week we couldn`t do the simplest of things like change a phone number without going through a barrage of security questions on the phone, he wasn`t surprised. They ended up getting the information they needed for us. I understand security issues, but sometimes it`s just crazy. 

Glad you`re enjoying the movies though......yes, how many times do you need to take the hint of stay away from this Island!! 





Such worrying news out of Ukraine this morning.

Slept like a tired baby again last night, as is my normal but woke feeling so disoriented as if I had been sleeping for either 10 hours or 10 minutes! 

Once I had my usual cup of tea, began to wake up. Will have some croissants baked to warm some Brie and ham for breakfast later. Lunch is pulled pork we didn`t eat last night but will have it in a brioche bun and dinner is shin of beef I`ve just popped in the slow cooker this morning. Marinated it overnight in usual ale and other seasonings, will have that with mashed potato tonight. Food sorted for the day. 

Have a few things to do today and need to pop in to see two of our friends who are setting off on their travels today. And the book group books will be delivered this afternoon, so have to be in for them, we decided on Wuthering Heights by Emily Bronte, such a beautiful but tragic book. I`m looking forward to reading it again. 



























Happy Thirsty Thursday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, a happy morning for this tea drinking homie on a thirsty Thursday.  Was very thirsty for some reason.  Second cup of tea already.

Ah, your book choice, Schumi was a memory of having to read it long ago. Good story, no matter when read.  Classic.  

Shocking, what is happening in the Ukrainian country.

But as a Thursday, no more of that oh so nice 70 degree weather yesterday. Winter Weather Advisory issued. Snow showers predicted this afternoon. Sigh. But while 29 out now, 38 is the high this afternoon, so at least will be above freezing when the snow arrives. Tomorrow will be the more issue. Freezing rain to fall on Friday morning, but at least will be warmer, 46 degrees is the high tomorrow, so just a cooler feeling rain when the low of 28 in the wee hours on Friday morning. But at least this blast of wet will be short. The weekend looks dry. For that, woot!

Have a great thirsty Thursday homies.  Time for that third cup of tea.  Yeah, I need a much much larger cup, just saying.


----------



## macraven

Move south so you can avoid snow showers and cold weather….. just sayin’


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Move south so you can avoid snow showers and cold weather….. just sayin’



You made the right move after some of the worst winters around!! 





Not a bad little day so far.....saw our friends before the set off for a few nights in London before they fly off for 6 weeks of touring around. Sun is shining which is lovely, but so cold. Not walking weather yet, you would be nuts to walk in that while the wind gets up again. 

Sitting in the kitchen with the sun streaming in and enjoying the aroma of dinner tonight cooking away. Tom is through watching the biggest tv with some sci fi or other while I listen to 80`s music......ideal for both. Will take him through some tea when I make a pot soon. I have scones, always popular. 

Books have arrived so will get them distributed or some can come and pick them up if they like. It`s nice having the book group back....although my husband calls it the wine drinking and chat club........hmmm....it can be both I suppose......


----------



## Charade67

Another super slow workday today. So glad that this is my last day of the week and I get paid next week.

My family drama is starting up again. My sister texted me this morning and said that Mom has finally decided that she wants some of her money back. She is willing to accept half and let my Aunt keep the other half. My sister asked me if I thought we should go to small claims court. I asked her if Mom has asked our aunt for the money back and she said no. I told her to start there. Have Mom ask for her money and if our aunt still refuses then we can consider court. I also suggested that Mom should ask for all of her money and then see how much of it she can actually get back. I still suspect that my unt spent some, if not all of it.

I’m just killing time until lunch. I think I will go shred some papers.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Charade, sorry to hear if more drama with Aunt and the money.  I hope she finally gives your mom’s money back, and be done.  At least lunchtime here too.


----------



## macraven

Charade that is such a messy issue with your mom’s situation with her sister 

Have a feeling it won’t end well
When ever money is involved, it gets complicated 

I think you know how it might end

Family issues are not easy to deal with


----------



## Sue M

Good morning. Started snowing lightly here before bed. Woke up to brilliant sunshine and 1 inch of snow on the ground! 

Yesyerday my brother in law finally listened to everyone and went to the local hospital. They’re keeping him in for a few days giving him meds. Doesn’t need oxygen at this point. We’re all relieved he’s getting treatment.  He drove himself and we picked up his car And drove it back to his house after I disinfected every surface with Microban! 

Buckeev yay for trip booked! 

Mac as nice as ice cream is, hope you’re able to chew soon.

Schumi sounds like a pleasant day!

Charade sorry for your family drama. Very difficult to have to deal with.

very scary with what’s happening in Ukraine. Terrifying for those living there.

Lynne enjoy your lunchtime walk!.

Schumi I agree you can’t beat Betty Davis and Maggie Smith as cast.


----------



## macraven

Sue M
Prayers your brother in law improves greatly and heals 100%
Hope none of you gets his cooties…

Can’t help you about your weather and snow but can wish it all into the cornfield for you


----------



## soniam

macraven said:


> Move south so you can avoid snow showers and cold weather….. just sayin’



Not always. It's sort of sleeting here and in the low 30s in Texas. Yuck!

@Sue M So glad your BIL listened to reason. Hopefully he will get better faster.

Gotta scoot. So busy today.


----------



## macraven

soniam said:


> Not always. It's sort of sleeting here and in the low 30s in Texas. Yuck!
> 
> 
> Gotta scoot. So busy today.



Soniam.. you move South East and enjoy no more sleet


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, I`d be asking for the full amount of the missing money, anything less is theft pure and simple. Not fun though for any of you to deal with. 


Sue...hope your BiL improves some more and glad he went to get seen by professionals.

mac.....glad your mouth is doing a bit better today......still have the ice cream though.....always nice... 





Joining in on the might get snow tomorrow.....I doubt we will though, but will be cold all the same. Mum is having some bad weather right now, but doesn`t keep her in. 

Feeling very full after dinner tonight.....beef was beautiful but so rich along with the buttery mashed potatoes...slothing on the sofa is the extent of my movement tonight. Will switch tv on soon to watch something I think.


----------



## soniam

Well, a month after putting in my application to be a substitute teacher, because the district was desperate for subs, I finally got officially hired this week. I did my first subbing today. It was just a half day at my son's high school for an English teacher. It was actually pretty boring. The kids didn't need any help and were pretty good. I figured out why subs always seem clueless. It's because they don't tell them anything. I signed up for another half day on Monday. There isn't actually a ton available next week for the middle and high schools in the south part of town. Stuff is always coming and going though, so I guess I will see.


----------



## Monykalyn

Hey all! Hope everyone is doing well. Any trips bing planned besides buckeev? 
charade hope things work out with the family drama.
Snow for everyone it seems-we got more sleet, freezing rain than snow. Roads a mess. Son gets another 5day weekend. IF school manages to stay open all next week I think it will be only the 3rd 5 day school week this year. Week of March 5 is only four days due to spring break starting.

2 weeks from tomorrow and we fly to LA for our cruise! And got our Maui week booked for the week before our Oahu week. Been tracking flights and will tackle those soon. Definitely going for our Oahu week in Hawaii  but the Maui week is penciled in -not permanent ink.Depends on car situation-oh to be independently wealthy lol!

Lots of one bedrooms available all summer and fall (through September) at SSR through the exchange company. Too bad we aren’t interested in Disney right now-would be cheapest lodging we’ve ever had for a week!

stay safe and warm SANs fam!


----------



## macraven

Good to see you here and catching us up on your upcoming trips!

i quite enjoyed Oahu each time I went there
A lot to see and do 
You will love your time in Hawaii 

Send us pictures of the beaches and ocean !

Hope you come back home with a tan


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> Well, a month after putting in my application to be a substitute teacher, because the district was desperate for subs, I finally got officially hired this week. I did my first subbing today. It was just a half day at my son's high school for an English teacher. It was actually pretty boring. The kids didn't need any help and were pretty good. I figured out why subs always seem clueless. It's because they don't tell them anything. I signed up for another half day on Monday. There isn't actually a ton available next week for the middle and high schools in the south part of town. Stuff is always coming and going though, so I guess I will see.



Hope it works out for you soniam, sounds like it should be a fun job if you`re needed. Hope you get more out of it. 




Monykalyn said:


> Hey all! Hope everyone is doing well. Any trips bing planned besides buckeev?
> charade hope things work out with the family drama.
> Snow for everyone it seems-we got more sleet, freezing rain than snow. Roads a mess. Son gets another 5day weekend. IF school manages to stay open all next week I think it will be only the 3rd 5 day school week this year. Week of March 5 is only four days due to spring break starting.
> 
> 2 weeks from tomorrow and we fly to LA for our cruise! And got our Maui week booked for the week before our Oahu week. Been tracking flights and will tackle those soon. Definitely going for our Oahu week in Hawaii  but the Maui week is penciled in -not permanent ink.Depends on car situation-oh to be independently wealthy lol!
> 
> Lots of one bedrooms available all summer and fall (through September) at SSR through the exchange company. Too bad we aren’t interested in Disney right now-would be cheapest lodging we’ve ever had for a week!
> 
> stay safe and warm SANs fam!



Well, hello stranger.......and you have some lovely trips planned by the sounds of it......




macraven said:


> Good to see you here and catching us up on your upcoming trips!
> 
> i quite enjoyed Oahu each time I went there
> A lot to see and do
> You will love your time in Hawaii
> 
> Send us pictures of the beaches and ocean !
> 
> Hope you come back home with a tan



A tan sounds just about lovely right now doesn`t it!! 



Wind is back, has been high during the night again, but will drop to around 24mph most of the day before dropping again this evening. But, at least we`ll have plenty of sunshine next couple of days even though it`s not going to be warm. Won`t complain as we have no snow down here. 

No plans for today or this weekend, quite sad really to be hibernating still as was discussed with one of my friends yesterday, we`re all ready for better weather.

Flourless chocolate cake has been requested for this weekend, so will make one today for them to enjoy over the next couple of days, I wish I liked it. Might rustle up some other baked goods too as we won`t be going out anywhere, it`s nice to have some home baking with the copious pots of tea we`ll enjoy I`m sure. Will also make a Madras chicken curry for tomorrow night for Tom and I, that takes most of the day to cook properly. No idea for tonight yet though, might do home made pizza`s.

Still love a Friday feeling though.........
































​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  I’m with ya Pooh, with that Tigger bouncing too.  A Friday feeling of weekend coming happiness is always felt regardless of a routine Friday or a lazy Friday.  

And like most days, routine one or not, I’m up early.  Oh so dark.  And a bit cool, as still below freezing right now.  Heard sleet, as woke up to hear it banging against the windows. And when woke up, the little bit of traffic sounded like the roads were not that wet. But just cloudy now, and closer to freezing temp, with some more chances of freezing rain, or sleet, or a wintery mix, around 8 and 9 this morning.  Then that wet is out of here, and maybe will see peaks of sun in the late afternoon.  The high is 47 degrees, so if I need to go anywhere, it will be around lunchtime.  Eh, even with the stores not doing as much with hours due to the virus, most don’t open on a week day, until 8 or 9 am. But with neither kid an early bird, and not much I need, fine with a later start. And since older one has a lazy day too, as he usually does have a Friday routine one, it will be a older one and me day.  Little one has a late morning class, that spills into lunchtime.  Hence, I thought older one was in bed around when I did.  I fully expect him to be up before little one.  DH is out the door, as wanted to beat that icky more wet that may come a few hours from now.  So, as such, any of what I am doing today, will be with older one.  It’s nice to enjoy time with just him, as it’s usually little one that goes with me. It’s nice, ever since they got their driving license, I get chauffeured. But to this day, that passenger brake can still be used. Though also have to say, both are good drivers and really know the cars well.

And while not as windy as Schumi, I’m already enjoying tea.  It’s that ah, morning start of tea I like so much.  Yep, with that weather, Schumi,  I’d stay inside and bake too. Yay for you enjoying tea today, and so nice to hear house will be smelling good with that cake and other baking and cooking. Hope your winds dies down soon, so can get out and about, with some long walks.  

Son, glad to hear he’s on the mend, and got a hospital visit, when he needed it.  Yay for getting your sub job.  Yeah, I guess most of what the teachers’ leave, is just a note to keep them busy.  Hope you enjoy your sub times, and nice kids are not acting up seeing a sub as their teacher.

Woot! A MonyK post. Yay for West Coast fun, as well as Hawaii fun. Eek, with all that school closing weather. Those chickens must be hunkering down, or trying to get into your warm house. And yay, with all that travel, pictures please. Have been to the West Coast three or four times now, but never a cruise from it, or Hawaii. Sounds fabulous, all your travel plans coming up.

And so, from a quiet house, with the remote for largest screen, sipping tea, as yay for a lazy day for this homie, I’m giving all the homies my hope that you all have that most Fabulous Friday.  Weekend is coming tomorrow.  Woot!  
.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick stop in. Race was great.  Weather has been amazingly exceptional.  Tomorrow we head home.  One last adventure today to go on an airboat gator tour.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday everyone. I woke up at 9:30 this morning. Guess I really needed some sleep. 

I am all caught up on the Jurassic movies. I guess i will be going to see the next one in the theater. Can't wait to see how insane this one is. 



Lynne G said:


> Oh Charade, sorry to hear if more drama with Aunt and the money.  I hope she finally gives your mom’s money back, and be done.  At least lunchtime here too.


 Thanks Lynne. I am so ready to be done with this. 



macraven said:


> Charade that is such a messy issue with your mom’s situation with her sister
> 
> Have a feeling it won’t end well
> When ever money is involved, it gets complicated
> 
> I think you know how it might end
> 
> Family issues are not easy to deal with


 I am certain it won't end well. Whatever happens when it is time for my mom to go her funeral is going to be really interesting. We are going to have family members either arguing or refusing to speak to each other. 



Sue M said:


> Yesyerday my brother in law finally listened to everyone and went to the local hospital. They’re keeping him in for a few days giving him meds. Doesn’t need oxygen at this point. We’re all relieved he’s getting treatment. He drove himself and we picked up his car And drove it back to his house after I disinfected every surface with Microban!


 Glad he decided to get treatment. Hoping for quick healing. 



schumigirl said:


> Charade, I`d be asking for the full amount of the missing money, anything less is theft pure and simple. Not fun though for any of you to deal with.


 I hope Mom will ask for the full amount back, but knowing her she will just ask for half in an attempt to keep the peace.  I'm certain my Aunt spent some or most of it on herself. I still have the text message where she told me that she would give what was left to the funeral home when my mom passes. I asked her what she meant by "what is left" and she did not respond.



soniam said:


> Well, a month after putting in my application to be a substitute teacher, because the district was desperate for subs, I finally got officially hired this week. I did my first subbing today. It was just a half day at my son's high school for an English teacher. It was actually pretty boring. The kids didn't need any help and were pretty good. I figured out why subs always seem clueless. It's because they don't tell them anything. I signed up for another half day on Monday. There isn't actually a ton available next week for the middle and high schools in the south part of town. Stuff is always coming and going though, so I guess I will see.


Good luck with the subbing. I still say you are a very brave woman to do this. 



Monykalyn said:


> 2 weeks from tomorrow and we fly to LA for our cruise! And got our Maui week booked for the week before our Oahu week. Been tracking flights and will tackle those soon. Definitely going for our Oahu week in Hawaii but the Maui week is penciled in -not permanent ink.Depends on car situation-oh to be independently wealthy lol!


 I think you will be cruising while I am at Disney. 
Looking forward to seeing the pictures from Hawaii when you go.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick stop in. Race was great. Weather has been amazingly exceptional. Tomorrow we head home. One last adventure today to go on an airboat gator tour.


 Glad you are having a good time. That race was wild. My driver was eliminated in the first crash.

Well, it's Friday so that means errand day. I have a dental visit, another medical appointment, need to take the movie back to the library, drop of info with the accountant, and take a donation to the Humane Society. 
Thankfully the rain should be ending soon.


----------



## Sue M

Thanks everyone for the get well wishes for my Brother in law!  He’s slowly improving. He has his cell phone so he texts. He’s not up to talking much yet.

Soniam congrats on sub job.

Gotta dash, husband wants to go to Costco.


----------



## disneyseniors

macraven said:


> I hope your cold weather leaves soon!
> I would whine all the time if I lived in an area that was artic cold
> 
> i became a whimp when I moved to the south



I hear you mac!   We moved from Tennessee to extreme north Minnesota.  Talk about a culture and weather change!!!!   We have lived here a long time now and I am acclimated to the extreme cold, but doesn't mean I like it.  Right now we are at the end of a 10 day below zero with wind chills of -35 to -50, brrr.  I am dreaming of a warm place now and we will be in Arizona soon to get some warmth   My ideal place to live would be Tennessee in the winter and Mn. in the summer.  The summers here are just beautiful.  Hope you are doing better with your dental work!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick stop in. Race was great.  Weather has been amazingly exceptional.  Tomorrow we head home.  One last adventure today to go on an airboat gator tour.  View attachment 650085View attachment 650086View attachment 650088View attachment 650089



Nice pictures Pumpkin......glad you had such a lovely trip.....time to plan the next one now  




Charade67 said:


> Happy Friday everyone. I woke up at 9:30 this morning. Guess I really needed some sleep.
> 
> I am all caught up on the Jurassic movies. I guess i will be going to see the next one in the theater. Can't wait to see how insane this one is.
> 
> Thanks Lynne. I am so ready to be done with this.
> 
> I am certain it won't end well. Whatever happens when it is time for my mom to go her funeral is going to be really interesting. We are going to have family members either arguing or refusing to speak to each other.
> 
> Glad he decided to get treatment. Hoping for quick healing.
> 
> I hope Mom will ask for the full amount back, but knowing her she will just ask for half in an attempt to keep the peace.  I'm certain my Aunt spent some or most of it on herself. I still have the text message where she told me that she would give what was left to the funeral home when my mom passes. I asked her what she meant by "what is left" and she did not respond.
> 
> Good luck with the subbing. I still say you are a very brave woman to do this.
> 
> I think you will be cruising while I am at Disney.
> Looking forward to seeing the pictures from Hawaii when you go.
> 
> Glad you are having a good time. That race was wild. My driver was eliminated in the first crash.
> 
> Well, it's Friday so that means errand day. I have a dental visit, another medical appointment, need to take the movie back to the library, drop of info with the accountant, and take a donation to the Humane Society.
> Thankfully the rain should be ending soon.



Sounds like you have lots of proof of her taking money if it comes to it. It is so sad though. 

Hope your appointments went well today.




disneyseniors said:


> I hear you mac!   We moved from Tennessee to extreme north Minnesota.  Talk about a culture and weather change!!!!   We have lived here a long time now and I am acclimated to the extreme cold, but doesn't mean I like it.  Right now we are at the end of a 10 day below zero with wind chills of -35 to -50, brrr.  I am dreaming of a warm place now and we will be in Arizona soon to get some warmth   My ideal place to live would be Tennessee in the winter and Mn. in the summer.  The summers here are just beautiful.  Hope you are doing better with your dental work!



I think you`d need to dig me up with those temps Ruth.......lol......and yes, your Arizona trip will be most welcome I`m sure.






We made pizza`s for dinner.......I would fill my Italian relatives with horror as I made up a bbq sauce base and had chicken, pineapple and jalapenos.......wouldn`t do that if I was visiting them!!! Tom had tomato base and had some more regular toppings. They were very good though, maybe a little large as we made them individual, but we managed most of them, not too much was wasted and put in the trash. 

Nice bottle of red wine to go along with them which is always nice. 

Still cold out there, glad I`m in to be honest. Going to find a good dvd to watch tonight......it`ll be nice when the weather gets better and we`re not watching as many movies.....look forward to that and socialising again with friends regularly. 

Time for tea......


----------



## macraven

I spy Robo!

I hope she is doing better and had been watching when she would be back home here.

I read her last post some times back and had her and her better half in my prayers for feeling better.

Robo, you have been missed


----------



## macraven

We are done with dinner and now I am counting noses on all our other homies

Pumpkin
Sue 
And the rest of you kids, hope all are doing okay

Sounds like I’m the old lady that lived in a shoe
(Which I am sure most of you don’t remember that old nursery rhyme)


----------



## macraven

disneyseniors said:


> I hear you mac!   We moved from Tennessee to extreme north Minnesota.  Talk about a culture and weather change!!!!   We have lived here a long time now and I am acclimated to the extreme cold, but doesn't mean I like it.  Right now we are at the end of a 10 day below zero with wind chills of -35 to -50, brrr.  I am dreaming of a warm place now and we will be in Arizona soon to get some warmth   My ideal place to live would be Tennessee in the winter and Mn. in the summer.  The summers here are just beautiful.  Hope you are doing better with your dental work!



You bet that those two states have opposite weather conditions!
Freeze your tush in the winter for Minnesota or sweat your behind off in the Georgia/Tennessee area

My dad lived in Red Wing and my mom lived in Biloxi
But settled in the Midwest when they married

Arizona is the perfect place to be this time of the year.
No snow for you!!


----------



## Robo56

Good evening Mac 

Thank you so much for all your prayers Mac. Hubby and I are on the mend. A few lingering heath issues and a few new ones have popped up post Covid, but they are minor I  guess in the big pictures of things.

Hubby has been home for over two weeks from Acute Rehab. He is doing better every day. So glad to have him back home. We are starting to pick up the pieces of our lives and start really living again. Not sure If  that makes sense.

Granddaughter came down for a quick visit. She drove back home with our son (her Dad) the 17th. He had been here over a month. It was hard to see them leave.

They did get quick trip up to Universal for some fun and an over night before they headed home. They are both big fans of the Velocicoaster.

Mac hope the dental work is coming along. Three hours is  a long time to be in the dentist chair. Prayers for you dear lady that you are not in pain.

Charade I hope things work out with your Aunt and you all are able to recover some of your moms money.



soniam said:


> We will probably get togo food. DS's 16th birthday is tomorrow,



Happy belated birthday to your son.





Monykalyn said:


> Hubs and son got hit by red light runner couple weeks ago-both fine but car totaled-anyone try to buy car now?



So glad to hear your hubby and son are ok after the car crash.



schumigirl said:


> Our Keishashadow and her mister celebrate their Pearl Wedding Anniversary.......yes, celebrating 30 glorious years together.......Congratulations to you both and hope the Celebrations keep going as long as possible....you guys do know how to celebrate things!



Happy belated Anniversary wishes to Keisha and her Mister.






Sue M said:


> Robo I didn’t hear what happened but sending you good thoughts.



Thank you Sue.




Sue M said:


> Thanks everyone for the Birthday wishes for the MR!



Happy belated birthday wishes to your hubby.





Sue M said:


> His brother has covid  started yesterday I think. He phoned.



Sorry to hear your brother in law is ill with Covid. Sending prayers for his full recovery.




keishashadow said:


> Today was a good excuse to whip up some crepes. I don’t have the proper, fancy tools as nothing my family will generally eat



Those crepes look very tasty. Looks like you have a very happy recipient. The smile says everything.




Monykalyn said:


> 2 weeks from tomorrow and we fly to LA for our cruise! And got our Maui week booked for the week before our Oahu week



Sounds like a nice trip.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick stop in. Race was great. Weather has been amazingly exceptional. Tomorrow we head home. One last adventure today to go on an airboat gator tour.



Pumkins nice picture. Looks like you went to Kennedy Space Center. The reveal of the Atlantis is pretty awesome.

Schumi reading about all the yummy food you have been preparing has me wanting a good homemade dessert.

Lynne hope you and your family are doing well.

Tink what you been up to lately? Hope all is well with you and your family.

Soniam congratulations on the Sub teaching position.

Buckeev hope all the trip planning works out.


My friend and I are going for an early breakfast tomorrow. We have to be at this small restaurant by 7 am. It is a local favorite and always busy especially on Saturday. I really like the eggs Benedict there and the grits are yummy too.

Another friend is having us over for dinner tomorrow to celebrate my birthday. Hubby and I plan to go out by ourselves next week for a quiet dinner to celebrate also.

Things have been falling into place a bit more here. We have been trying to catch up on things that were put on the sidelines while we were sick. Always nice to feel things are getting slowly back to normal.

I hope all the rest of the Sans family are doing well.


----------



## Lynne G

Ice anyone?  Was actually pretty to see all the trees covered in ice.  But so was my car.  

Had a wonderful time with my older one. He even scraped the car windows before we took off. We had a nice chat over breakfast, then shopped at some stores, and ended up with quite a few purchases for him, and a bottle of pink lemonade vodka for me. In the freezer getting cold. May take a sip of it tomorrow. I hope it tastes good.

Robo, so happy to see your post. Am very glad to hear you and your DH on the mend. Lots of mummy dust well wishes sent to you both.

Decided chicken dinner, so that’s what we had. Mashed taters as requested by little one, and steamed little carrots for all to eat.  Nothing left.

Cannot believe it’s later in the evening, but sipping my tea, as all are enjoying screen viewing, with the kids online with friends, and DH playing his movie loud enough, I can hear it all, besides what I am watching in my screen. Sigh. But after that very icy start, we did see the sun late in the afternoon, and most has dried up, and no ice left on the trees.

So a light on already, as I think us old folks will be quite asleep way before our kids.

Hope all have a good night’s sleep, and get up with a smile.  The weekend starts tomorrow.  After a below freezing night for us.


----------



## soniam

@Robo56 So glad to hear you and DH are doing better! It was definitely worrisome. Hope you have a Great Birthday!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Robbie.....it is lovely to see you posting and things are certainly on the right path for you and your husband now. As mac said, you are missed when you don`t post....

Belated Happy Anniversary wishes for you both too......and I think I`m correct with what day it is today for you......enjoy breakfast and the rest of your day......





















Hope you have a lovely day  ​


----------



## schumigirl

Well, another lazy Saturday morning with morning snuggles instead of getting up for no reason.......love it!! 

Beautiful sunny day, not that it`s a competition of course .......but, I think we win for least amount of sunshine so far this year!! It`s cold though, so I think if we go out it`ll be later this afternoon after lunch. Might just walk a little if the sun stays out and get some fresh air.

Froze the curry sauce I made yesterday as some friends are popping over for a couple of hours tonight and are bringing takeout pizza with them.....yes please!! So, I don`t mind a change of plans like that. They like the same pizza places over here that we do when they venture over this way, they aren`t staying long but it`ll be nice to catch up with them as we haven`t seen them since before Christmas.

Bacon for breakfast which was lovely and doing grilled Brie, turkey and cranberry sandwiches for lunch....ooey and gooey with the Brie. And another day where food has been sorted! 

Lazy hazy day ahead........

























Happy Saturday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Happy birthday to Robo.  Enjoy breakfast today, and hope you are feeling better today.

Ooh, bacon. Yum. Glad a pizza dinner for you, Schumi. Nice to catch up with friends you haven’t seen in a few months.

Well, as predicted, it’s 26 degrees out right now. Below freezing and overcast. Sunny conditions to be in a few hours, before more clouds will say, eh, a mostly sunny day. But cooler, as 38 the high. And at least no wet in the 5 day forecast, with what the news guy said would be the weather winning day, is tomorrow. Yes, our Sunday will be that full day of sun, and a high 10 degrees higher than today. Hence, I can see pants and a sweatshirt on little one today, and shorts and this nice lightweight jacket she has, tomorrow.

And so, if Saturday is ever a day of rest, it’s for little one and me. DH is again out the door, as MIL needs someone there most of the time. And older one is gone too, already out the door. Made pancakes for him, as was up before him, and had put wash in the washer, as passed by putting that tea kettle on the stove. When I heard him, asked if pancakes were okay, and he said yes. So, an early breakfast for me and him. I fully expect to be having a later breakfast or brunch, or even a later lunch. All depends on when little one wakes up, and what and where she wants to go and do.

So that super sized stupendously happy Saturday homies.


----------



## macraven

Robo!

Enjoy your day all day long!


----------



## Charade67

I am awake much earlier than I wanted to be today. I have nothing planned until tonight. DH and I will be going to a magic show. I'm certain I will like this a lot better then last week's comedy show. 

Something is wrong with our television. I was still wide awake after dh went to bed last night, so I decided to see what was on TV. The TV turned on, and the cable box turned on, but there was no picture. It had been working just before dh went to bed. I'll have him take a look at it when he gets up.



macraven said:


> Sounds like I’m the old lady that lived in a shoe
> (Which I am sure most of you don’t remember that old nursery rhyme)


 I remember that one. Not a good ending as I remember. 



Robo56 said:


> Thank you so much for all your prayers Mac. Hubby and I are on the mend. A few lingering heath issues and a few new ones have popped up post Covid, but they are minor I guess in the big pictures of things.


 Glad to hear that y'all are doing much better now. Happy birthday!



Lynne G said:


> Ice anyone? Was actually pretty to see all the trees covered in ice. But so was my car.


 No, thank you. We are finally starting to warm up here. Should have temps in the low 60s next week,



schumigirl said:


> Beautiful sunny day, not that it`s a competition of course .......but, I think we win for least amount of sunshine so far this year!! It`s cold though, so I think if we go out it`ll be later this afternoon after lunch. Might just walk a little if the sun stays out and get some fresh air.


 I think you also win for the most wind. 


I said I had no plans until tonight, but I just remembered that we have someone coming by this afternoon to trim the tree in our backyard. It was damaged with the first snow we got this year. We are also having him remove some large shrubs in our front yard. They are outgrowing their space.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I am awake much earlier than I wanted to be today. I have nothing planned until tonight. DH and I will be going to a magic show. I'm certain I will like this a lot better then last week's comedy show.
> 
> Something is wrong with our television. I was still wide awake after dh went to bed last night, so I decided to see what was on TV. The TV turned on, and the cable box turned on, but there was no picture. It had been working just before dh went to bed. I'll have him take a look at it when he gets up.
> 
> I remember that one. Not a good ending as I remember.
> 
> Glad to hear that y'all are doing much better now. Happy birthday!
> 
> No, thank you. We are finally starting to warm up here. Should have temps in the low 60s next week,
> 
> I think you also win for the most wind.
> 
> 
> I said I had no plans until tonight, but I just remembered that we have someone coming by this afternoon to trim the tree in our backyard. It was damaged with the first snow we got this year. We are also having him remove some large shrubs in our front yard. They are outgrowing their space.



You`re not wrong about the wind. It`s been relentless. 

Hope the tv is ok, least you have the other one now if it can`t be fixed. And enjoy the magic show tonight. 




Our Netflix is out. Not that we watch a whole lot of tv, but it`s nice to have when we want to. I do watch Big Bang Theory from Netflix, and apparently I can watch it up in the room with the PS4 through that.....who knew!! It`ll be sorted by Wednesday but I think we`ll manage. 

Loving this lazy day.......most energetic thing I`ve done is open a few bottles of red wine for tonight, our friends like red wine too. A little laundry and I`m about done for the day. Sun is still shining, but wind is a little too high to walk as it just makes it feel cooler than it is. 

And hope our Pumpkin has safe travels home today after her trip to the sunshine.....

Time for a cuppa.......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick stop in.  All packed up and ready to head home.  It's been a great trip.  I will miss our view of Volcanco Bay from our hotel room.  It was a great location and super quick to get around.  We were beside Dockside and Endless summer.  It worked great for us.  

I took a spill last night and scapes up my knees and hand.  I'm such a graceful lady   ...not! Lol. A quick trip to Walgreen around the corner for bigger bandaids and Neosporin to keep my knew clean. Sigh....not the way we wanted to spend the evening, bit had a great meal at The Long Horn. No hottub and beverages last night  with my scraped knee lol.  
Well, hope to check in a little later and maybe post a few more pictures of our adventures.  
Have a great day everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, Pumpkin, glad you are okay after that fall.  Safe travels home, and beautiful picture.  Nice to enjoy a meal at Long Horn.  We have that steak restaurant chain here,  but we have never eaten in it, or the ones in Florida.  And woot!  Having such a great trip overall.


----------



## Sue M

Robo 

Pumpkin great pics. Wish I was on that beach!

Monakalyn sounds like a great trip planned. I’ve booked Universal SF for August. Hopefully the testing to cross border will be gone by then for fully vaccinated.  And flights will be more dependable!  My last trip in Oct I had so many changes and my connection from SeaTac home was canceled, had to overnight in hotel by airport and take flight the next morning. 

Charade I’m so sorry for the family drama.  I’m so thankful I’ve never had to go through that.
TVs can be such a pain. Maybe a call into your cable provider will help.

Pumpkin hope you’re knee and hands are ok.  A few things I pack in my first aid travel kit is Polysporin and Robaxacete (spelling?) after finding out both are Rx only in the US. 

What hotel are you at?  Nice view!  Safe travels home.

Well, no sleep for me last night. Think I may have fell asleep around 3:30am yuck. 
It’s been unseasonably cold here this past week, but the skies have been brilliant blue and sunshine   Have been doing lots of nice walks.  Thursday walked around the inlet on the trail. Yesterday enjoyed a neighbourhood walk with a friend and our dogs. After Costco shop!
This morning was a beautiful sunrise but now clouding up. Rain by noon they say. For a few days. Temps going up. I’ll take lower temp and sunshine!  
I better take the dogs out this morning before the rains. 
Tomorrow we’re invited to a friends house for a luncheon. They always put on a good spread.

Bro in law may get out of hospital Monday. They’re doing more X-rays and CT scan of chest/heart. The other day they tested him, still positive for Covid.  

Even though I book with a TA I still watch rates for Universal!  I booked SF lagoon room at $219! Now it’s up again to $290s  No change for the top 3.


----------



## macraven

Ouch pumpkin


----------



## macraven

I watch rates also Sue
I’m always ready to grab that lower rate 
Not difficult to modify by calling


----------



## Charade67

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I took a spill last night and scapes up my knees and hand. I'm such a graceful lady   ...not! Lol. A quick trip to Walgreen around the corner for bigger bandaids and Neosporin to keep my knew clean. Sigh....not the way we wanted to spend the evening, bit had a great meal at The Long Horn. No hottub and beverages last night  with my scraped knee lol.
> Well, hope to check in a little later and maybe post a few more pictures of our adventures.


 Ouch. What a way to end a vacation. 



Sue M said:


> Well, no sleep for me last night. Think I may have fell asleep around 3:30am yuck.


 I sympathize. 



Sue M said:


> Even though I book with a TA I still watch rates for Universal! I booked SF lagoon room at $219! Now it’s up again to $290s No change for the top 3


I have been watching rates for September. So far a standard room a SF is $234. I loved the lagoon room view I had last time, but my room was so far from the lobby. 

DH got the TV working again today. We don't know what happened, but it had completely reset. We had to download all of our streaming apps again, and dh just found out that the cable is out too. Thankfully we weren't planning on watching anything today. 

The tree in my backyard has been pruned and looks a little sad now.  We also removed the large shrubs from the front of the house. The next step is to get some advice from a landscaper. We want low maintenance non-flowering shrubs.

Before


After


----------



## soniam

@Pumpkin1172 Hope your knee heals quickly. I have banged up mine several times. I am fairly klutzy and impatient. Great combo. Once I slipped at a carwash and scraped it on the pavement. I walked into the bathroom to get some paper towels, since it was bleeding pretty bad. There were none. They guy at the counter just looked at me like I was from Mars when I asked for some and showed him my knee. Oh well, I wasn't going to clean up the blood spilling onto his floor. We found some napkins in the car.

Another time, we were walking to our hotel in Rome from the train station after our international flight and a thwarted attempt by a pickpocket to steal our luggage. There wasn't a nearby crosswalk and traffic just kept coming. Finally, it slowed some. I ran across the street with my wheeled bag and proceeded to fall knee then hands into the street. I tried to get up ASAP but I was tangled up in my coat and luggage. I just dropped whatever was in my hands and got out of there before the oncoming traffic ran me over. DH slowly walked across the street like a normal person and picked up my stuff on the way. Luckily, my knee was just bruised and not really scrapped, bleeding, or hurting much. My jeans had protected it. I have never run across a street again, and I almost always use crosswalks when available. Lesson learned.


----------



## macraven

Soniam…..Ouch !


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, looks good without the bushes there........and glad you got the tv sorted. 


Soniam....that is an ouchy moment! Traffic in Rome or anywhere in Italy is crazy usually. In Paris they would run you over and not even glance back, especially round the Arc de Triomphe........lol........we used to just sit outside in a cafe with a carafe of wine and watch the traffic for a couple of hours....pure mayhem! 






Friends arrived with enough to feed a very, very large family tonight.......we did not too bad, but so much pizza went in the trash....quite sad to see, but we were all so full we just couldn`t eat anymore. But, had a lovely few hours with them having a good catch up. They`re heading down to their second home tomorrow, so won`t see them till we get back from Orlando in May. I doubt I`ll need breakfast tomorrow. 

Wind has come back tonight again, not much of a reprieve today after all. 

Sunday tomorrow.......think we have a few things to do, but not too much. Doing beef in red wine for Sunday dinner, have the beef marinading overnight tonight......will slow cook it all day tomorrow. 

Not long till bedtime here......plan to have another late sleep in tomorrow.......I hope!!


----------



## macraven

Is it porch light time now?


----------



## Sue M

Well Mac I think there’s a few of us that need it!.  I’ll move hotels if one of the 3 gets better rates even though I enjoyed my stay at SF last time. I still may keep a few days at SF then move if rates come down. We’ll see. 

Charade what a difference!  Will be interesting to see what landscaper suggests. I have a Smoke Bush in our back yard. I always get compliments and people ask what it is. It has beautiful purple Smokey leaves, very slow growing. It does loose it’s leaves in winter. When the sun catches it, it’s just stunning.

Glad you got the TV working again. Right now I’m watching one of those Hallmark movies lol while doing other things pfaffing around on iPad!  
What floor were you on? Last trip I was in sane floor as lobby. I really liked it Not having to deal with elevator, and the way resort is laid out with breezeway it’s separated from lobby. 

Soniam during Oct trip going down the stairs from Gringotts I must have landed wrong and my leg from knee up was killing me the rest of the trip.  On our Mexico trip my husband tripped on the cobblestone and messed up his shoulder. Why do these things have to happen on vacation!

Schumi pizza in the trash?  I’ve been known to heat it up the next day for a snack!  Esp if it’s good pizza. 
Our sunny days are over for awhile. Front blew in today. Got very gusty here for awhile. A chair blew across our balcony deck. And it wasn’t a particularly light one. Then the rain came. Yuck. 
Dinner sounds good.

I doubt we’ll have dinner tomorrow. We’re going to friends house for a luncheon and they always put on a big spread.

I’ve recorded last Gilded Age episode so will watch tonight. DH is watching some war movie. 
Hop I can get some sleep tonight!  But if not I know Mac has her nightlight on!


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> Charade what a difference! Will be interesting to see what landscaper suggests. I have a Smoke Bush in our back yard. I always get compliments and people ask what it is. It has beautiful purple Smokey leaves, very slow growing. It does loose it’s leaves in winter. When the sun catches it, it’s just stunning.


 I feel bad about removing the shrubs, but they had taken on some snow damage and were also starting to overtake the front of the house. I had 2 different arborists tell me that they had outgrown the space. I would like some shrubs that are low maintenance and non flowering. If I can get some in a color other than green that would be nice. 



Sue M said:


> What floor were you on? Last trip I was in sane floor as lobby. I really liked it Not having to deal with elevator, and the way resort is laid out with breezeway it’s separated from lobby.


 I was on the third floor. It was weird because I had to go up a floor to get to the lobby then go to a different elevator to go back down to get to the restaurant. I’m not sure what they were thinking when they designed the building.

I think I will ask for guesthouse 3 next time. It has a direct elevator to the first floor.


----------



## Charade67

This is how the shrubs looked when we first moved into the house.


----------



## Sue M

Charade67 said:


> I feel bad about removing the shrubs, but they had taken on some snow damage and were also starting to overtake the front of the house. I had 2 different arborists tell me that they had outgrown the space. I would like some shrubs that are low maintenance and non flowering. If I can get some in a color other than green that would be nice.
> 
> I was on the third floor. It was weird because I had to go up a floor to get to the lobby then go to a different elevator to go back down to get to the restaurant. I’m not sure what they were thinking when they designed the building.
> 
> I think I will ask for guesthouse 3 next time. It has a direct elevator to the first floor.


I remember how confusing it was trying to find out what elevator to take from the restaurant to get upstairs!  
Ask your landscaper what he thinks about suitability of smoke bush for that location! The leaves are really a beautiful colour if you don’t mind that in winter it’s bare.
https://www.gardendesign.com/shrubs/smokebush.html


----------



## macraven

Sue…. It’s just after midnight but came back to see if our night crew had checked in yet 

I spy you and charade are still up
The thread is like a 24 hour cafe as always someone that does not go to bed early

I do check the hotel rates off and on to see if the high rates are holding firm
I saw prices back in mid December were increased and figured it was high for my dates but assumed come January rates would fall back to a lower level

I waited about 3 weeks and saw rates( booking) kept rising increasing so booked in January at RP for my stay in September date
Now I’m glad I did
If prices are going to fall, think it will show up mid August

September 1st and second week usually have rates fall back
Will wait and see if rooms don’t sell out, prices could possibly drop a bit until the hotels do sell out for some dates 
But no matter what,I’m booked and will be at hhn this year 

If rates drop dont happen to drop, we live with it


I have not missed a year of hhn since the second year HHN began and I’m not quitting it now

This year AP room rates for the fall is a stab in the dark for me on if prices rise or fall 
Loews likes to have sell out dates and always possible some room rates could drop and make it a full house 

i have nothing to lose by waiting as my room has already been secured
I did move my dates up a week in case rooms are still available with a lower rate than what is presently listed 

I have my room dates secured and now only have to wait until the ticket sail release
Mr Mac calls it my job as it gives me something to do 

Now hopefully charade will link up for the other homie bookings which would be swell and we all can do a mini meet 
I booked 8 nights and should be able to connect with more if you for house meets rides or shows or an food time  together 
Sweet!

charade,book your room within the next few months and connect with us homies for food and fun and rides
I know more will start to secure their days over the months 
And hope more join in for September this year

i know Janet and Carole
Will hit hhn in sept 
The more homies the better !

I feel happy now there will possible be most of us within
That week  in sept to see each other mim
Getting excited for hhn

near bedtime but might be back later

and hope more homies would like to do a meet up
And would be nice if Carole and her main squeeze and Janet and her man will join in

i am
Up for a fun time with the homies !

They will be a part of us for an hour all

I think it would be sept to have a large meet up and talk to our friends in person this year together in the park

Im
Talked out and it is going on to bout 2 am now 
My bed time has come


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Schumi pizza in the trash?  I’ve been known to heat it up the next day for a snack!  Esp if it’s good pizza.



Nope, not over here......we don`t keep leftover pizza. It`s definitely not something common over here....I think because we don`t have the huge portions restaurants in the States where leftovers or doggy bags are a thing. Takeout food of any kind has never appealed to me to keep for the next day.

It was very good pizza though!!





macraven said:


> Sue…. It’s just after midnight but came back to see if our night crew had checked in yet
> 
> I spy you and charade are still up
> The thread is like a 24 hour cafe as always someone that does not go to bed early
> 
> I do check the hotel rates off and on to see if the high rates are holding firm
> I saw prices back in mid December were increased and figured it was high for my dates but assumed come January rates would fall back to a lower level
> 
> I waited about 3 weeks and saw rates( booking) kept rising increasing so booked in January at RP for my stay in September date
> Now I’m glad I did
> If prices are going to fall, think it will show up mid August
> 
> September 1st and second week usually have rates fall back
> Will wait and see if rooms don’t sell out, prices could possibly drop a bit until the hotels do sell out for some dates
> But no matter what,I’m booked and will be at hhn this year
> 
> If rates drop dont happen to drop, we live with it
> 
> 
> I have not missed a year of hhn since the second year HHN began and I’m not quitting it now
> 
> This year AP room rates for the fall is a stab in the dark for me on if prices rise or fall
> Loews likes to have sell out dates and always possible some room rates could drop and make it a full house
> 
> i have nothing to lose by waiting as my room has already been secured
> I did move my dates up a week in case rooms are still available with a lower rate than what is presently listed
> 
> I have my room dates secured and now only have to wait until the ticket sail release
> Mr Mac calls it my job as it gives me something to do
> 
> Now hopefully charade will link up for the other homie bookings which would be swell and we all can do a mini meet
> I booked 8 nights and should be able to connect with more if you for house meets rides or shows or an food time  together
> Sweet!
> 
> charade,book your room within the next few months and connect with us homies for food and fun and rides
> I know more will start to secure their days over the months
> And hope more join in for September this year
> 
> i know Janet and Carole
> Will hit hhn in sept
> The more homies the better !
> 
> I feel happy now there will possible be most of us within
> That week  in sept to see each other mim
> Getting excited for hhn
> 
> near bedtime but might be back later
> 
> and hope more homies would like to do a meet up
> And would be nice if Carole and her main squeeze and Janet and her man will join in
> 
> i am
> Up for a fun time with the homies !
> 
> They will be a part of us for an hour all
> 
> I think it would be sept to have a large meet up and talk to our friends in person this year together in the park
> 
> Im
> Talked out and it is going on to bout 2 am now
> My bed time has come



Can`t wait to see you and Janet again. I know we saw Janet and her mister in December, but it`s been a long time since all 5 of us got together......are you going to be doing your "who`s going when" thread for September later this year?? I know it`s a bit early, but it was always a popular thread.

Have a good sleep......... 





Well, didn`t have the late sleep I planned, but it was a little bit of a sleep in. The wind has howled all night, I only heard it once though but we have another sunny day albeit windy again. And it`s starting to get much lighter in the mornings which is good to see.

Need to go out for some fresh produce today, not much though. Have popped the beef in red wine into the slow cooker for dinner tonight, just need to get some veg, so will pop to a farm store we like that`s started opening on Sunday`s now.

Time for tea........


























Have a wonderful Sunday ☺​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, tea for me too, this early morning for me. 

I like the end of September more than the beginning of October I used to go.  First, September is usually that magical month of a set dining price that I like taking advantage of, and last year, was also bonus AP time too, where little one’s AP got a discount then, the none she gets with her AP.  I guess I should look at prices and at least book it.  Really really hoping to score a much lower rate by the end of the summer.  I scored a great one last minute for our quick December trip, and for our August and September ones too.  

And so, no matter the day, I’m up early. It’s good I married a guy that is also an early bird. Made some eggs and bacon for us, as he’s gone already. Older one actually works today, but not opening with that early hour time, but he’ll be gone a few more hours from now, and won’t be home until after dinner. So, a little one and me day again. I have no idea, though we need some grocery to shop for, and she’s thinking a big lunch at a chain Mexican restaurant. Like Schumi, if we do go there, the portions are large, but I can see us taking some of it home, as older one will be happy to eat it when he gets home later tonight, as we, most likely, won’t be hungry for dinner too, as will peck at something as will also be full from a too much food lunch. Yeah, we don’t always take leftover food, but will do if I know it will be eaten. In fact, we had leftover takeout pizza from Friday night, and older one ate it all yesterday, as he was starving when he came home mid afternoon. And today, we have some leftover from a takeout order. that I can see older one eating it either before he leaves, or will eat it for a late dinner, if he comes home hungry, and we say, no real dinner made, as full from lunch. Then his dinner will certainly be the leftovers.

But yeah, I have learned, unless a dessert we like enough it’s good to eat later, I never take leftovers while on vacation. At home, it depends on what, as particularly the men, have no issue eating leftovers. Otherwise, you don’t usually see leftovers in our refrigerator. That includes bought or made.

And so, with that talk of what gets eaten again, or tossed, it’s our trash day. Hence, a cleaning of kitchen and other, as no reason not to stuff those cans. But as routine a day it’s is a lazy one for me, alarm has already been set. Week days routine sadly starts tomorrow. Weekends go so fast, it seems.

Finally, as talk of time going fast, that shortest of months ends tomorrow. Cannot believe we are already in March this week. At least that means our chances of wet being snow, will decrease. We do though, have seen a nasty snow storm in March, and even snow in early April. Difference, as we get that much closer to the Spring, is it’s heavy wet, and doesn’t stay around.

But today, while gloriously sunny already, we are still seeing more Winter like starts. 25 degrees says the thermometer, as tossed some trash out a few minutes ago. Was cool feeling out, and feet were way cold, as a barefoot dash it was. Now under my throw, for a few minutes. Brrr.

Much nicer front of house, Charade. Hope you find more appropriate sized green. We have some kind of berry bush and two azalea bushes we trim to be boxy in front of our very large front window. They stay just high enough to the edge of the window. They are large bushes.

So that most wonderful Sunday homies.  Hope it finds you relaxing and feeling good.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Now hopefully charade will link up for the other homie bookings which would be swell and we all can do a mini meet
> I booked 8 nights and should be able to connect with more if you for house meets rides or shows or an food time together
> Sweet!
> 
> charade,book your room within the next few months and connect with us homies for food and fun and rides
> I know more will start to secure their days over the months
> And hope more join in for September this year


My dates this year are September  20-24. I’ve already got my flight booked, but still need to reserve a room.

I don’t want to be in charge of making  dinner reservations this time. Someone else can have that job.


----------



## macraven

Good morning, it’s gonna be a great day!
Even my cats are happy as they were fed twice

I fed them and Mr Mac did not notice they had an early breakfast… and he fed them
Now both are back napping again
Kind of like me when I over eat, just want to lay down and close my eyes for another hour
Lol


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Good morning, it’s gonna be a great day!
> Even my cats are happy as they were fed twice
> 
> I fed them and Mr Mac did not notice they had an early breakfast… and he fed them
> Now both are back napping again
> Kind of like me when I over eat, just want to lay down and close my eyes for another hour
> Lol



Full like a cat.....sounds good!! 





Just watched the finale of The Big Bang Theory......oh there were tears......it was a perfect ending for such a wonderful series. 

Popped up to the farm to check on them and came home with an apple and blackberry crumble.......will whisk up some custard later to go with it, nice dessert for Sunday dinner we hadn`t planned on. Took a while to get away as she does talk on and on about not very much at times.....but she`s old, you`re allowed to ramble when you`re old.

But, it`s cold so no plans to go anywhere else, hoping tomorrow is milder.


----------



## macraven

Schumi, that was my brother’s favorite tv series
He never answered his phone when it rang if he was watching it


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi, that was my brother’s favorite tv series
> He never answered his phone when it rang if he was watching it



Weirdly we never watched it when it was on normal tv.....and friends kept asking if we loved it, but never gave it a chance. I think they thought since we were all Engineers in our house it would appeal to us......even though most are physicists in the show   .......but found it on Netflix end of last year and started......loved it instantly. Almost couldn`t breathe laughing so hard on many occasions watching it......and I seem to have taken on so many of Sheldon`s affectations and words too apparently!!


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday morning Sans 












Lynne G said:


> Robo, so happy to see your post. Am very glad to hear you and your DH on the mend. Lots of mummy dust well wishes sent to you both.



Thank you Lynne.




soniam said:


> So glad to hear you and DH are doing better! It was definitely worrisome. Hope you have a Great Birthday!!!



Thank you Soniam. I had a very nice birthday.




schumigirl said:


> Belated Happy Anniversary wishes for you both too......and I think I`m correct with what day it is today for you......enjoy breakfast and the rest of your day......



Thank you Carole. Yep, you have it right it was yesterday. Loved the festive gifs.




schumigirl said:


> Hope you have a lovely day



I did have a nice day  thank you. Enjoyed phone calls from family and a nice breakfast out for my favorite eggs Benedict.




schumigirl said:


> Beautiful sunny day, not that it`s a competition of course .......but, I think we win for least amount of sunshine so far this year!! It`s cold though, so I think if we go out it`ll be later this afternoon after lunch. Might just walk a little if the sun stays out and get some fresh air.



I hope yours days start to get more sunny and wind settles down so you and Tom can take your walks.




Lynne G said:


> Happy birthday to Robo. Enjoy breakfast today, and hope you are feeling better today.



Thank you Lynne. I enjoyed a lazy day yesterday. Breakfast out with my friend was nice. Hubby is not an early riser so he slept in.




macraven said:


> Robo



Thank you Mac. Hope you are feeling better today after your dental work.



Charade67 said:


> Glad to hear that y'all are doing much better now. Happy birthday!



Thank you Charade. Enjoy shopping for some new shrubs for the front  of your house.

Hubby likes to go to plant shops around here and look at all the plants, shrubs, fruit trees and palm trees.



schumigirl said:


> Our Netflix is out. Not that we watch a whole lot of tv, but it`s nice to have when we want to. I do watch Big Bang Theory from Netflix, and apparently I can watch it up in the room with the PS4 through that.....who knew!! It`ll be sorted by Wednesday but I think we`ll manage.



I do love the Big Bang Theory. The first time I watched it was years ago when my mom was in the Heart hospital before her surgery. It came on and we watched it and we laughed and had the best time.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick stop in. All packed up and ready to head home. It's been a great trip. I will miss our view of Volcanco Bay from our hotel room. It was a great location and super quick to get around. We were beside Dockside and Endless summer. It worked great for us.



Nice pictures of Volcano Bay.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I took a spill last night and scapes up my knees and hand. I'm such a graceful lady   ...not! Lol. A quick trip to Walgreen around the corner for bigger bandaids and Neosporin to keep my knew clean. Sigh....not the way we wanted to spend the evening, bit had a great meal at The Long Horn. No hottub and beverages last night  with my scraped knee lol.



Sorry hear you had a fall. Hope it s not to painful and you heal up quickly. Have a safe flight home. Thank you for sharing photos from your vacation.




Sue M said:


> Robo



Thank you Sue.




schumigirl said:


> Friends arrived with enough to feed a very, very large family tonight.......we did not too bad, but so much pizza went in the trash....quite sad to see, but we were all so full we just couldn`t eat anymore. But, had a lovely few hours with them having a good catch up. They`re heading down to their second home tomorrow, so won`t see them till we get back from Orlando in May. I doubt I`ll need breakfast tomorrow.



So nice to hear your pizza dinner and visit with friends was a hit.


Sitting in my comfy chair watching a squirrel outside try to find the perfect spot to bury his peanut. My coffee cup is empty.

We had dinner over at another friends house out in their screened in porch. It was a lovely evening.  She is a wonderful cook. We had a nice time visiting.

I had lots of phone calls. It is so nice to hear from everyone on my birthday.

I’am going to out for an early lunch with my Rockit Sista’s today to a Mexican restaurant. They are keen to try this restaurant and I was ok with it.  Then hubby and I will do a quiet dinner out this week.

I gave one of the Rockit Sista’s her birthday present last month albeit a little late, but I gave her a rocket T-shirt, astronaut necklace and earrings and a gift certificate to her favorite restaurant.

I gave my other Rockit Sista her birthday present yesterday. Her birthday isn’t until April but I knew she would enjoy her gifts. I gave her a rocket T-Shirt and astronaut necklace and earrings too and a few other things.

I found the fun space things at the Galaxy shop before you get to Kennedy Space Center.

I’am going to fix hubby an omelette and other goodies he likes for breakfast.

Have a wonderful Sunday everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Sunday morning Sans
> 
> View attachment 650495
> 
> View attachment 650496
> 
> View attachment 650497
> 
> View attachment 650498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lynne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Soniam. I had a very nice birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Carole. Yep, you have it right it was yesterday. Loved the festive gifs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did have a nice day  thank you. Enjoyed phone calls from family and a nice breakfast out for my favorite eggs Benedict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope yours days start to get more sunny and wind settles down so you and Tom can take your walks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lynne. I enjoyed a lazy day yesterday. Breakfast out with my friend was nice. Hubby is not an early riser so he slept in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac. Hope you are feeling better today after your dental work.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Charade. Enjoy shopping for some new shrubs for the front  of your house.
> 
> Hubby likes to go to plant shops around here and look at all the plants, shrubs, fruit trees and palm trees.
> 
> 
> 
> I do love the Big Bang Theory. The first time I watched it was years ago when my mom was in the Heart hospital before her surgery. It came on and we watched it and we laughed and had the best time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pictures of Volcano Bay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry hear you had a fall. Hope it s not to painful and you heal up quickly. Have a safe flight home. Thank you for sharing photos from your vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to hear your pizza dinner and visit with friends was a hit.
> 
> 
> Sitting in my comfy chair watching a squirrel outside try to find the perfect spot to bury his peanut. My coffee cup is empty.
> 
> We had dinner over at another friends house out in their screened in porch. It was a lovely evening.  She is a wonderful cook. We had a nice time visiting.
> 
> I had lots of phone calls. It is so nice to hear from everyone on my birthday.
> 
> I’am going to out for an early lunch with my Rockit Sista’s today to a Mexican restaurant. They are keen to try this restaurant and I was ok with it.  Then hubby and I will do a quiet dinner out this week.
> 
> I gave one of the Rockit Sista’s her birthday present last month albeit a little late, but I gave her a rocket T-shirt, astronaut necklace and earrings and a gift certificate to her favorite restaurant.
> 
> I gave my other Rockit Sista her birthday present yesterday. Her birthday isn’t until April but I knew she would enjoy her gifts. I gave her a rocket T-Shirt and astronaut necklace and earrings too and a few other things.
> 
> I found the fun space things at the Galaxy shop before you get to Kennedy Space Center.
> 
> I’am going to fix hubby an omelette and other goodies he likes for breakfast.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday everyone.



I don`t eat eggs often, but Eggs Benedict is one I will make occasionally......feels nice to make that dish for the family. And yes, TBBT is one of the better shows to be shown on tv.....it has so many genius moments!

Glad you had such a lovely birthday Robbie......and I`m sure your Rockit Sista`s loved their thoughtful gifts. And spending time with friends is priceless, we all love spending time in each others homes when we each cook.....or bring take out.....lol....

Continued good thoughts to you both Robbie.......




I wondered what my husband was up to today........although I had put the beef in the slow cooker this morning, he prepared everything else for dinner from scratch, set the dining room table with the best linens, tableware and glasses and nice red wine.....all with a beautiful candelabra and candles lit........I was impressed!!! His garlic and rosemary parmentier potatoes were as good as mine....yes, even if I say so myself!!! But, who says romance is dead.......

I only had to make up some light custard to go with the crumble from the farm, doesn`t take long to make custard. So, it was a lovely meal and quite unexpected. He got 10/10 for that one!! I did wonder what he was up to, but didn`t wander through that way.  

I`ll make a pot of tea now........

Wind has died down some tonight finally. 

Can`t quite believe it`s March on Tuesday!!


----------



## soniam

@Charade67 We just had a bunch of landscaping ripped out and replaced. A lot of stuff died in the freeze February 2021, and a lot of it was overgrown. It's the second time we have had landscaping replaced at this house. When we moved in in 2008, they had planted a ton of stuff that just grew way too much. It was blocking a lot of the windows and light. The stuff that replaced it was mostly ok, but some of it also got way too big. The bushes in front just grew too much and blocked the light again, and the agaves the landscaper planted got really big, like over 6ft tall. It died in the freeze thank goodness but left a huge nasty, sticky, and pokey (needles) mess. I tried to take care of it, but it was actually pretty dangerous. It was full of ants too. I was glad to pay someone to remove it. Hopefully, we won't have to replace stuff again, since we will probably move once DS graduates in a couple of years. I wouldn't worry about removing those bushes; they weren't anything special or expensive. They probably harbored bag worms too. The last landscaper said that you pretty much have to start over, except for large trees, every 20 years.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, bad hair alert.  40 mph winds, ushering in that cold from the NE.  Hence, high tomorrow will not be even 40 degrees.  36 the high.  Quite a change from today, except to be sunny all day tomorrow too.  Great way to end the month, I guess.


----------



## Charade67

Super lazy day today. I decided to take a short nap after lunch. I woke up (sort of) in time to see the start of the race, but just couldn’t stay awake. Dh woke me up about 3 hours later, just in time to see our driver crash and get eliminated from the race. I will probably be up half the night since I had a 3 hour nap.




Robo56 said:


> I’am going to out for an early lunch with my Rockit Sista’s today to a Mexican restaurant. They are keen to try this restaurant and I was ok with it. Then hubby and I will do a quiet dinner out this week.
> 
> I gave one of the Rockit Sista’s her birthday present last month albeit a little late, but I gave her a rocket T-shirt, astronaut necklace and earrings and a gift certificate to her favorite restaurant.
> 
> I gave my other Rockit Sista her birthday present yesterday. Her birthday isn’t until April but I knew she would enjoy her gifts. I gave her a rocket T-Shirt and astronaut necklace and earrings too and a few other things.
> 
> I found the fun space things at the Galaxy shop before you get to Kennedy Space Center.


 I think I am missing something here. Rocket sistas? Friends who are fans of the space program?
The last time I visited Kennedy Space Center B was about 2 years old. I was taking photography classes and went to the space center for a project I was working on.



schumigirl said:


> I wondered what my husband was up to today........although I had put the beef in the slow cooker this morning, he prepared everything else for dinner from scratch, set the dining room table with the best linens, tableware and glasses and nice red wine.....all with a beautiful candelabra and candles lit........I was impressed!!! His garlic and rosemary parmentier potatoes were as good as mine....yes, even if I say so myself!!!


 No special occasion? Very sweet.



soniam said:


> @Charade67 We just had a bunch of landscaping ripped out and replaced. A lot of stuff died in the freeze February 2021, and a lot of it was overgrown. It's the second time we have had landscaping replaced at this house. When we moved in in 2008, they had planted a ton of stuff that just grew way too much. It was blocking a lot of the windows and light. The stuff that replaced it was mostly ok, but some of it also got way too big. The bushes in front just grew too much and blocked the light again, and the agaves the landscaper planted got really big, like over 6ft tall. It died in the freeze thank goodness but left a huge nasty, sticky, and pokey (needles) mess. I tried to take care of it, but it was actually pretty dangerous. It was full of ants too. I was glad to pay someone to remove it. Hopefully, we won't have to replace stuff again, since we will probably move once DS graduates in a couple of years. I wouldn't worry about removing those bushes; they weren't anything special or expensive. They probably harbored bag worms too. The last landscaper said that you pretty much have to start over, except for large trees, every 20 years.


 I think we will end up redoing all the landscaping in the front of the house. I just don’t know when that will be. I also have no idea how much that will cost. We need to have the new staircase stained first though.



Lynne G said:


> Ooh, bad hair alert.  40 mph winds, ushering in that cold from the NE.  Hence, high tomorrow will not be even 40 degrees.  36 the high.  Quite a change from today, except to be sunny all day tomorrow too.  Great way to end the month, I guess.


Ugh. Long hair and windy days do not mix. Even worse if you are wearing chapstick.

Speaking of long hair, I think it’s time for me to get a haircut. It will probably have to wait until after vacation.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Super lazy day today. I decided to take a short nap after lunch. I woke up (sort of) in time to see the start of the race, but just couldn’t stay awake. Dh woke me up about 3 hours later, just in time to see our driver crash and get eliminated from the race. I will probably be up half the night since I had a 3 hour nap.
> 
> 
> I think I am missing something here. Rocket sistas? Friends who are fans of the space program?
> The last time I visited Kennedy Space Center B was about 2 years old. I was taking photography classes and went to the space center for a project I was working on.
> 
> No special occasion? Very sweet.
> 
> I think we will end up redoing all the landscaping in the front of the house. I just don’t know when that will be. I also have no idea how much that will cost. We need to have the new staircase stained first though.
> 
> 
> Ugh. Long hair and windy days do not mix. Even worse if you are wearing chapstick.
> 
> Speaking of long hair, I think it’s time for me to get a haircut. It will probably have to wait until after vacation.



Oh my goodness yes, a 3 hour nap would have me up all night!! I do hope you did manage to get to sleep especially as you`re up for work today. Being tired is not fun. 

Yep, no special occasion.....he is very romantic all the time, I`m very lucky in that respect. And it is things like that that are so nice.....we do get teased from friends about how we are joined at the hip usually and do everything together.....but we wouldn`t have it any other way. We do occasional things apart like when the guys go Quad Biking and so on but usually we are never far apart. 

I wear a hat when it`s cold, so stops the hair billowing around. 

KSC is an amazing place. It genuinely blew us away when we went and was among our best days ever when we went. We won`t go back till our Nov/Dec trip this year but already looking forward to it massively. 




I slept like a rock again last night.......Tom followed me up and I heard him in our bathroom, but I was out for the count as soon as my head hit the pillow. Never heard the wind once during the night. Still blowing this morning as wild as ever, but by tomorrow they`ll die down a lot which we all look forward to. 

So, hoping we can walk tomorrow morning. 

Have a few things to get up to this morning, we do need to go out, but only for a few bits and pieces. Making my curry again for tonight, fruity and spicy for us! I was going to make some naan breads, but they haven`t been as nice as they should be, so might just buy some from an Indian store we like, I get all my spices from them, just haven`t tried their own naans. 

Few faces missing....Elsaspirit, Tink1957, Metro, Snowpack and Tgrgrl.....hope you`re all ok......

And a 9 week countdown for us for our May trip.......not that we count of course.....lol.......




























Happy Monday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, a happy Monday it is. I guess.  We are not as windy either, but still having that below freezing overnights and early mornings. 29 degrees out, and mostly clear.  As still up before the sunrise, it’s still dark out.  But that sunrise is getting earlier and earlier every day,    And ugh, that time change, that will certainly make it brighter in the early mornings, coming soon.

So welcome to that week day routine for me, and still kinda wow, end of February is today.  

Thus, a good morning to all, with a wish for all to have a marvelous Monday.

And yep, tea drinking is my morning routine today too.  And trash trucks to be heard around an hour from now.  Sunny day, yay!


----------



## macraven

Lynne with your low temp today means it is a stay inside the house day!

it is cold where you are!


----------



## schumigirl

mac, I`ve already bored you with my weather enough today.......but suffice to say, wind seems to have died down and we can look forward to sunshine tomorrow.....might believe it when I see it. 

Curry was delicious tonight......hot and spicy but fruity. Did make my own naan breads and they turned out nicer than the last time. 

Lazy night tonight, enjoyed a little reading and now ready to head for bed.....love an early night! 

March tomorrow.......wow!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

made it home safe and sound.  

Sitting at my desk and enjoying my Timmy's tea.  How I have missed my teas.  I now know why @schumigirl doesn't drink much tea while visiting.  We can get a good earl grey tea at McDicks here.  Not in Florida  Besides missing my boys, I missed my morning tea.  

We got welcomed back with another drive in a snowstorm home lol.  We drove down on snowy, icy roads and came home on snowy icy roads.  But we missed a cold snap while on vacation...so that made me very happy!

I started writing this this morning...and I'm getting ready to head home.  Hope to post later tonight!


----------



## Lynne G

Glad you made it home safely, with those snowy, icy roads, Pumpkin. Yep, nothing like home tasting water to make tea.  I use my own heater and bottled water for tea on vacation. Hate the taste of FLA water.  

Eh, no curry is our home. Don’t like the taste of it. But glad you enjoyed your spicy dinner, Schumi. And yep, the Ides of March are coming.

We felt like Chinese, so dinner we had. Some leftover, but that’s good, as older one should be home soon, and I know he will be hungry.

Yeah, it’s akready evenjng for us, and with a mostly clear sky, we are again now below freezing, with that balmy 26 degrees I will see when I get up for Taco Tuesday.  

As so dark out, will keep the lights in, so those can see the loo and wander into the kitchen.


----------



## soniam

Pumpkin1172 said:


> made it home safe and sound.
> 
> Sitting at my desk and enjoying my Timmy's tea.  How I have missed my teas.  I now know why @schumigirl doesn't drink much tea while visiting.  We can get a good earl grey tea at McDicks here.  Not in Florida  Besides missing my boys, I missed my morning tea.
> 
> We got welcomed back with another drive in a snowstorm home lol.  We drove down on snowy, icy roads and came home on snowy icy roads.  But we missed a cold snap while on vacation...so that made me very happy!
> 
> I started writing this this morning...and I'm getting ready to head home.  Hope to post later tonight!


I bring my own tea and electric kettle when we travel. I have to have good tea every morning to get going. Some of the TS at Disney have good tea, but most don't. I have also been known to bring my own tea bags to the parks and get hot water.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all!  Bouncing back from weird reaction to shingles vaccine I got last Thursday, worse than what I had with covid vaccines.  Thinking change in maintenance Rx didn’t help on that front. Of course, the mr just had a sore arm from his given at the same time.  As one of my DS said in way of comfort “…that seals the deal, You’re weak

Did manage to make some travel adjustments, catch up here (busy bunch!), file two federal tax returns and fired up the Annual HHN thread today. Look out world I’m raring to go.

My bones tell me an announcement may be on the horizon for HHN early March. I Don’t look for them to drag their feet as it played out last year. Also, expect rack rates to take a hearty bounce in response.

Rather surprised to see RP sold out in all categories for my dates there starting 9/21 for either 4 or 5 nights, already.  Not aware of any room block either.  Likely, going to be a very busy haunt.  

pumpkin love your pics. Confused, did you stay overnight @ Daytona?  Whatever beach surely looks nice.


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> Rather surprised to see RP sold out in all categories for my dates there starting 9/21 for either 4 or 5 nights, already.  Not aware of any room block either.  Likely, going to be a very busy haunt.



I noticed something weird when I was looking at HRH for Columbus Day weekend. Thursday wasn't available, but the rest of my nights were. I tried moving it earlier and the Thursday was then available. My TA ended up booking Thursday by itself and then the rest of my trip. I wonder is something glitchy is now happening with RPR too.


----------



## macraven

Sonia, I think many are booking their rooms around the hhn period early as read they wanted a place holder and will adjust later

Rates are high this year but can always drop if the hotels don’t sell out
But I was not going to chance it so booked early like others have done

Keisha has started a great thread for hhn!
Hope you, and every one join in on it

I know many of the homies are dealing with cold weather but hope that all changes for them soon!
Some years with late winter/ early spring  temps it just stays cold 
Not fair!

porch light is now on so no stubbed toes tonight


----------



## macraven

Keisha..
Shingles… ouch 
That is painful!

Sending you very gentle hugs!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> made it home safe and sound.
> 
> Sitting at my desk and enjoying my Timmy's tea.  How I have missed my teas.  I now know why @schumigirl doesn't drink much tea while visiting.  We can get a good earl grey tea at McDicks here.  Not in Florida  Besides missing my boys, I missed my morning tea.
> 
> We got welcomed back with another drive in a snowstorm home lol.  We drove down on snowy, icy roads and came home on snowy icy roads.  But we missed a cold snap while on vacation...so that made me very happy!
> 
> I started writing this this morning...and I'm getting ready to head home.  Hope to post later tonight!



Oh American tea is not good.....regardless of what water you use.......there are some Tim Hortons opening in the UK I believe. I don`t think there are any near me but I always wonder how similar they are to the product in their original country. For example Five Guys is in the UK, but......it`s not just as good as the one in the USA. 

Happy you made it home safe and sound and it`ll be lovely seeing your boys again....and good tea too!! 

Welcome home........




Lynne G said:


> Eh, no curry is our home. Don’t like the taste of it.



Yes, you do tell me whenever I say we have curry.....don`t worry won`t invite you. 




keishashadow said:


> Hey all!  Bouncing back from weird reaction to shingles vaccine I got last Thursday, worse than what I had with covid vaccines.  Thinking change in maintenance Rx didn’t help on that front. Of course, the mr just had a sore arm from his given at the same time.  As one of my DS said in way of comfort “…that seals the deal, You’re weak
> 
> Did manage to make some travel adjustments, catch up here (busy bunch!), file two federal tax returns and fired up the Annual HHN thread today. Look out world I’m raring to go.
> 
> My bones tell me an announcement may be on the horizon for HHN early March. I Don’t look for them to drag their feet as it played out last year. Also, expect rack rates to take a hearty bounce in response.
> 
> Rather surprised to see RP sold out in all categories for my dates there starting 9/21 for either 4 or 5 nights, already.  Not aware of any room block either.  Likely, going to be a very busy haunt.
> 
> pumpkin love your pics. Confused, did you stay overnight @ Daytona?  Whatever beach surely looks nice.
> 
> 
> View attachment 650965



lol....your son is so funny!! But to go from a sore arm to shingles!!!! He might be right Janet.......  Glad you`re doing better now though and raring to go.....

Hope you`re right about HHN and love the new HHN thread........and the Mike Aiello picture too.......






macraven said:


> Sonia, I think many are booking their rooms around the hhn period early as read they wanted a place holder and will adjust later
> 
> Rates are high this year but can always drop if the hotels don’t sell out
> But I was not going to chance it so booked early like others have done
> 
> Keisha has started a great thread for hhn!
> Hope you, and every one join in on it
> 
> I know many of the homies are dealing with cold weather but hope that all changes for them soon!
> Some years with late winter/ early spring  temps it just stays cold
> Not fair!
> 
> porch light is now on so no stubbed toes tonight



I think we don`t need that porch light for over here now......it was just starting to get light as I came downstairs this morning....the outdoor lights we have on both sides of the main front door were still on as I wandered down to the hall, they are on a sensor so as soon as it`s light enough they go off too.....they went off as I wandered past through the hall a few minutes later.......spring is on the way!!! 

We have to get sunshine today but cold as you just described........I`m sure your weather is much better!! 

And thanks for the heads up on Janet`s new HHN thread.........






First day of March and it is a beautiful one already......but slight frost outside which I can see as it`s already light now, well getting there. I think if we wrap up warm we`ll get out a walk this morning along the seafront. Won`t do our usual 7 miles as it`s been a while since we walked, but maybe half till we can build back up again....calf muscles won`t know what`s hit them!!! 

Apart from that we have no plans today whatsoever.......

Dinner is lasagne tonight, will make the meat in sauce this morning and will do the cheese sauce later before it goes in the oven. Very filling dish so won`t need anything to go with it although everyone likes some garlic bread and salad, so will throw that together too, but garlic bread will be store bought I think. One of our grocery stores do a very nice one that isn`t too garlicky I like. 

Time for tea......then decide if it`s too cold or will be ok to walk this morning. 




























Have a lovely Tuesday.......​


----------



## Lynne G

Taco Tuesday is here.  Yay!  

At freezing now, but cloudy, so very dark. But sure little one will be in shorts, 53 will be the high temp. Hopefully seeing more warmer days, but as still in Winter, so some still cold overnights. But yay, weather lady said in our 4:30 am news, not only said will see a high 53 today, said there is a high of 70 in our 10 day forecast. That weather news’ high of 70 deserves a woot!

But as such an overcast, 50’s high degree day, it will certainly be warmer one for Mac, who may be on her Taco Bell run for dinner tonight. 

And so, that tea and actually was looking forward to getting to my salon visit today.  Usually I go on a Tuesday, but for whatever reason, I looked at the calendar, and it’s tomorrow.  No matter.  A wonderful Wednesday visit is just as good.  

Oh no Keisha. Guess one to many shots? My dad had singles, very painful. Hope you feel better soon, so sending very gentle hugs and you’re always welcome to chat to vent. I could get that shot, and oddly you posting getting that shot, as was talking with my youngest brother the other day, as he called as was thinking of getting that shot, and wanted to know if I got it yet. We both remember getting chicken pox when we were very young. I think my mom got that shot and don’t remember her having any other side effects than a sore arm. Don’t think was available when my dad got his shingles.

No Timmy coffee spots where I live, but do get the Timmy coffee pods box in most of our local stores. Eh, as long as the coffee is not so bitter, looking at you Starbucks, I’ll drink coffee black. Bitter coffee, I tend to add a good amount of cream, and a shot of vanilla, to sweeten it up to hope mask that bitter taste. But at home, from our pod machine, no matter what brand we use, I drink it black.

Ah, back to routine I’ve been, so have that most Terrific Taco Tuesday today.


----------



## Charade67

Quick hello before I need to get ready for work. Nothing interesting going on here. 

We are going to be flying out of Norfolk when we go to Disney. I had heard that there was a Tim Hortons there. DH likes the coffee. I looked it up and found out it was on a naval base. Oh well, so much for that idea. I have heard that Target sells it here. I may stop by after work and see if my local store has any.

Time to get going. I have an exciting day of client billing ahead. Woo-hoo.


----------



## macraven

Taco Tuesday it is!
Will be going there twice today
Lunch and dinner time 

can’t decide which of the two main favorites I really want so going for lunch and dinner
I prefer hot and fresh so that is why I’ll hit the place twice today 

There are two Taco Bell’s in our town/ area
Both are now open for inside eating


----------



## macraven

Mr Mac had shingles some years back and it was awful!
Painful for him and a long time to recover 

Hope keisha does not have that happen to her


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all!  Cloudy day but will flirt with 50 degrees, perfect day to go out & about to stock the larder & hit up Ross .   Easter’s right around the corner, baskets to fill. 

Laughing at the irony of me being excited to get a call from Endontist they have a cancellation for next Thursday.  will allow me to take first step in next dental marathon - a root canal.   Not my first, some have gone easy, others have failed, I’m rootin’ for option #1.

charade - are you talking Tim Hortons restaurants or just buying the coffee?  That they sell in kcups at Sams club (for a very good price but lots of it) & also on amazon.  It’s a good, basic cuppa   I do prefer Peet’s (especially a winter blend - Chalet) & Tullys by a hair.



macraven said:


> Sonia, I think many are booking their rooms around the hhn period early as read they wanted a place holder and will adjust later
> 
> Rates are high this year but can always drop if the hotels don’t sell out
> But I was not going to chance it so booked early like others have done


agree.  Also, think the regulars have seen the low rates for mid September & adjusted trip dates to try to take advantage of the 20 - 30% lower rates that have been reported During that time period. 



schumigirl said:


> lol....your son is so funny!! But to go from a sore arm to shingles!!!! He might be right Janet.......  Glad you`re doing better now though and raring to go.....


oh, goodness no shingles for me, God forbid.  My Mom looked so bad, hospitalized etc.  just the 1st dose of newer vaccine for them.  They’ve decided previous one i had was a bad thing.  file it under go with the flow


macraven said:


> Mr Mac had shingles some years back and it was awful!
> Painful for him and a long time to recover
> 
> Hope keisha does not have that happen to her


electric, awful sort of pain I’m told & that it can re-occur if the infected don’t get the vaccine after their bout with it.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Taco Tuesday it is!
> Will be going there twice today
> Lunch and dinner time
> 
> can’t decide which of the two main favorites I really want so going for lunch and dinner
> I prefer hot and fresh so that is why I’ll hit the place twice today
> 
> There are two Taco Bell’s in our town/ area
> Both are now open for inside eating



lol.....you`ll be one of their favourite customers!! 

Hope you enjoy both........





keishashadow said:


> View attachment 651092
> 
> Morning all!  Cloudy day but will flirt with 50 degrees, perfect day to go out & about to stock the larder & hit up Ross .   Easter’s right around the corner, baskets to fill.
> 
> Laughing at the irony of me being excited to get a call from Endontist they have a cancellation for next Thursday.  will allow me to take first step in next dental marathon - a root canal.   Not my first, some have gone easy, others have failed, I’m rootin’ for option #1.
> 
> charade - are you talking Tim Hortons restaurants or just buying the coffee?  That they sell in kcups at Sams club (for a very good price but lots of it) & also on amazon.  It’s a good, basic cuppa   I do prefer Peet’s (especially a winter blend - Chalet) & Tullys by a hair.
> 
> 
> agree.  Also, think the regulars have seen the low rates for mid September & adjusted trip dates to try to take advantage of the 20 - 30% lower rates that have been reported During that time period.
> 
> 
> oh, goodness no shingles for me, God forbid.  My Mom looked so bad, hospitalized etc.  just the 1st dose of newer vaccine for them.  They’ve decided previous one i had was a bad thing.  file it under go with the flow
> 
> electric, awful sort of pain I’m told & that it can re-occur if the infected don’t get the vaccine after their bout with it.



Janet....ignore me!! And you also need to ignore my sympathies in the email I just sent you........lol......I really do need to read posts better at times!! Something I`m not normally guilty of........and I knew that was the shot you got!!! 

I`m blaming seeing sunshine and no high winds for the mix up......gotta blame something!!! 

I had it very mild once, 2 weeks before we were due to fly...of course!! Thankfully I started the huge horse tablets in time and it was fine. I didn`t even know they made tablets so large for human consumption. I was glad they could be dissolved. But, even though it was mild, it was still painful. I had it on my left side just where the waistband of trousers and skirts sit. Ouch. I just realised I never got a vaccine after I had it??? Now wondering if I should have.......

Still loving Wordle!!! 






We managed a walk today after all. Waited till a little later till the ice had melted and we did manage our 6 miles, but my legs aren`t half complaining now.....but it is a gorgeous day here!! No wind and blue skies all round which is very unusual for us these last weeks. So, we made the most of it as it could be pouring down tomorrow. 

Busy birthday month for us this one, not as bad as September, but we have a few and we also have UK Mother`s Day this month too. So, spent some time online shopping this afternoon. Did ok. 

Popped the tv on in the kitchen this afternoon.....watching one hit wonders from the 80`s......some are so crazy that they are complete classics!!! 

No lasagne tonight after all, decided to have fish instead, got some lovely huge chunks of cod loin. Will simply roast for a very short time and maybe just squeeze some lemon on it and not bother with a sauce, it`s so beautiful on it`s own. 

Is it dinner time yet?? No....... ☺


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> No lasagne tonight after all, decided to have fish instead, got some lovely huge chunks of cod loin.


all good 

reminds me, Did have an amazing piece of breaded cod at steakhouse77, not at all greasy.  That’s a real shocker!   If anything is was nearly 1-1/2 inches thick, overpowered the soon to be abandoned brioche bun.  

curious, if you found any that meets your approval in the park area?  tend to avoid any sort of battered or fried fish in Orlando as more often their’s is a soggy & limp mess.  finnegans has been decidedlly hit or miss for me, Lombards a bit better.  Know many do love it at both locations.  me thinks maybe they just need to change their fryer oil more often


----------



## Sue M

Taco Tuesday already!  Where does the time go!  
Robo hope you had a nice birthday.  

Brother in law got out of the hospital yesterday. He’s still testing positive but breathing much improved. He’s glad to get out of the Covid ward. While he was there 3 people died. Very sad.

On Sunday we enjoyed a lovely lunch with friends. They always put on a nice spread.

Yesterday went to be squished for mammogram yuck.  6 mo recall. Today have to go for my bone density scan. Lots of fun. At least this one doesn’t hurt!  

I know I’m missing a lot. But…

Welcome home Pumpkin!  I do pack tea when I travel. Although coffee in the morning is a must.  Then I switch to tea.  What hotel did you take those pics from?

keisha sorry you had a bad reaction to Shingles shot. I seems a lot of people do. I had the old shot and felt really odd after.  

Mac I don’t know the truth of it regarding higher room rates, and can’t remember which blog site I read it on but they were saying Universal deluxe hotel rates are going higher to match wdw deluxe rates. I hope this is wrong.  Maybe why HHN rates are high?  I know my Aug dates for deluxe are high.

Schumi 5 guys here in Canada is really good!  I wonder what the difference is in the UK?  Love Lasagne!  One of my favs, so sad I can’t eat it anymore.

Charade let me know when our trips coincide,  I’ll be happy to bring you more Tim’s!  When we were in NYC I was surprised to see a Tim’s in the big train stain 34th St across from Macy’s!  

Keisha I get Tullys Hawaiian blend when I nip across the border for day trip shop at the Costco in Bellingham.  It’s been a long time since we’ve been able to do that 
We enjoy Lombards too,  but disappointing that some of the dishes were taken off the menu or changed when they changed chefs.

Sorry if I missed anyone it’s hard catching up! And once again only got a few hours sleep, ugh. Getting to sleep was not a problem but staying asleep sure was!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick morning stop in   

I blinked, and it was time to go to bed.  I had a few things to do last night.  I had placed a grocery order, and picked that up, whipped up some supper, folded the last of the trip laundry, and applied to a job posting.  

I am almost caught up at work now.  Yesterday was busy sorting through the piles that were arranged on my desk, emails answered, and papers filed away.  Still a few loose ends to tie up, but the bulk of the work is done now.  



Robo56 said:


> Sitting in my comfy chair watching a squirrel outside try to find the perfect spot to bury his peanut. My coffee cup is empty.
> 
> We had dinner over at another friends house out in their screened in porch. It was a lovely evening. She is a wonderful cook. We had a nice time visiting.
> 
> I had lots of phone calls. It is so nice to hear from everyone on my birthday.





soniam said:


> I bring my own tea and electric kettle when we travel. I have to have good tea every morning to get going. Some of the TS at Disney have good tea, but most don't. I have also been known to bring my own tea bags to the parks and get hot water.





keishashadow said:


> Hey all! Bouncing back from weird reaction to shingles vaccine I got last Thursday, worse than what I had with covid vaccines. Thinking change in maintenance Rx didn’t help on that front. Of course, the mr just had a sore arm from his given at the same time. As one of my DS said in way of comfort “…that seals the deal, You’re weak





Lynne G said:


> Ah, back to routine I’ve been, so have that most Terrific Taco Tuesday today.


Routines are a good thing.  I'm having trouble trying to get back into the swing of ours.  I hope you have a terrific Taco Tuesday!


keishashadow said:


> Laughing at the irony of me being excited to get a call from Endontist they have a cancellation for next Thursday. will allow me to take first step in next dental marathon - a root canal. Not my first, some have gone easy, others have failed, I’m rootin’ for option #1.


I hope it goes well for you!  Just thinking about the dentist, makes my anxiety sky rocket!  
We didn't stay in Daytona.  We just had a home base in Orlando and drove everywhere.  We were at the Daytona 500 race one day, then we drove to Kenny Space Center and Cocobeach in the same day.  One day we went to Clearwater beach and Pier 60.  THAT...was a beautiful beach and did an amazing dolphin watching excursion.  I might do a little trip report.  We had an amazing trip and LOVED every moment!


schumigirl said:


> We managed a walk today after all. Waited till a little later till the ice had melted and we did manage our 6 miles, but my legs aren`t half complaining now.....but it is a gorgeous day here!! No wind and blue skies all round which is very unusual for us these last weeks. So, we made the most of it as it could be pouring down tomorrow.


I will need to get my butt to the gym and get walking again.  I am glad your winds has gone down so that you can get back outside.  I am not a wind person either.  Growing up in the prairies where it is always windy!!!!  


Sue M said:


> Welcome home Pumpkin! I do pack tea when I travel. Although coffee in the morning is a must. Then I switch to tea. What hotel did you take those pics from?


I was going to pack some tea along...then decided I didn't want to be " that crazy lady" lol.  Next time I will be bringing my own and asking for hot water.  
We stayed at the Best Western on Universal Blvd.  It was super close to soooooooooooo many things.  It was clean and the beds were amazingly comfy.  Dh tends to book hotels for his work crews when they work out of town, and he tries to use Best Westerns, and collects the points - which is why we booked with them for our trip.  For us, it worked great.  They have a small pool and two little hot tubs as well.  The restaurant for end of the day meals was good, but NOT for the buffet breakfast.  I only did it once.  Not worth the $$$.  I've been told I am picky when it comes to breakfast 

Well, I should get started shuffling some papers and filling out spreadsheets.  Same old boring stuff.  

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> all good
> 
> reminds me, Did have an amazing piece of breaded cod at steakhouse77, not at all greasy.  That’s a real shocker!   If anything is was nearly 1-1/2 inches thick, overpowered the soon to be abandoned brioche bun.
> 
> curious, if you found any that meets your approval in the park area?  tend to avoid any sort of battered or fried fish in Orlando as more often their’s is a soggy & limp mess.  finnegans has been decidedlly hit or miss for me, Lombards a bit better.  Know many do love it at both locations.  me thinks maybe they just need to change their fryer oil more often



I love Brioche buns....

Nope, never found any deep fried fish to be decent in Florida. To be fair we prefer fresh seafood not fried, but we have tried it. Everyone raved about 3 Broomsticks fish and chips, so we tried it.......annoyed it was wedges and not chips, but the fish was as you described. Lombards was a disaster for me last time, it was floopy which is worse than soggy lol.....Kyle quite enjoyed his Lombards fish and chips a few visits back, but said it wasn`t as good as we get back here. 

So, no, haven`t found one worthy of recommending to folks. Best fried fish I`ve had in America was in Long Island.....oh lordy I`d fly back for that alone......but generally I prefer dishes like stuffed flounder and so on.




Sue M said:


> Taco Tuesday already!  Where does the time go!
> Robo hope you had a nice birthday.
> 
> Brother in law got out of the hospital yesterday. He’s still testing positive but breathing much improved. He’s glad to get out of the Covid ward. While he was there 3 people died. Very sad.
> 
> On Sunday we enjoyed a lovely lunch with friends. They always put on a nice spread.
> 
> Yesterday went to be squished for mammogram yuck.  6 mo recall. Today have to go for my bone density scan. Lots of fun. At least this one doesn’t hurt!
> 
> I know I’m missing a lot. But…
> 
> Welcome home Pumpkin!  I do pack tea when I travel. Although coffee in the morning is a must.  Then I switch to tea.  What hotel did you take those pics from?
> 
> keisha sorry you had a bad reaction to Shingles shot. I seems a lot of people do. I had the old shot and felt really odd after.
> 
> Mac I don’t know the truth of it regarding higher room rates, and can’t remember which blog site I read it on but they were saying Universal deluxe hotel rates are going higher to match wdw deluxe rates. I hope this is wrong.  Maybe why HHN rates are high?  I know my Aug dates for deluxe are high.
> 
> Schumi 5 guys here in Canada is really good!  I wonder what the difference is in the UK?  Love Lasagne!  One of my favs, so sad I can’t eat it anymore.
> 
> Charade let me know when our trips coincide,  I’ll be happy to bring you more Tim’s!  When we were in NYC I was surprised to see a Tim’s in the big train stain 34th St across from Macy’s!
> 
> Keisha I get Tullys Hawaiian blend when I nip across the border for day trip shop at the Costco in Bellingham.  It’s been a long time since we’ve been able to do that
> We enjoy Lombards too,  but disappointing that some of the dishes were taken off the menu or changed when they changed chefs.
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone it’s hard catching up! And once again only got a few hours sleep, ugh. Getting to sleep was not a problem but staying asleep sure was!



Glad your brother in law is home and improving, must be a big relief for you. 

I don`t know the difference but they just don`t taste the same at all when American chains appear here. I don`t think we use quite the same amount of salt in dishes here, so might be that.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick morning stop in
> 
> I blinked, and it was time to go to bed.  I had a few things to do last night.  I had placed a grocery order, and picked that up, whipped up some supper, folded the last of the trip laundry, and applied to a job posting.
> 
> I am almost caught up at work now.  Yesterday was busy sorting through the piles that were arranged on my desk, emails answered, and papers filed away.  Still a few loose ends to tie up, but the bulk of the work is done now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Routines are a good thing.  I'm having trouble trying to get back into the swing of ours.  I hope you have a terrific Taco Tuesday!
> 
> I hope it goes well for you!  Just thinking about the dentist, makes my anxiety sky rocket!
> We didn't stay in Daytona.  We just had a home base in Orlando and drove everywhere.  We were at the Daytona 500 race one day, then we drove to Kenny Space Center and Cocobeach in the same day.  One day we went to Clearwater beach and Pier 60.  THAT...was a beautiful beach and did an amazing dolphin watching excursion.  I might do a little trip report.  We had an amazing trip and LOVED every moment!
> 
> I will need to get my butt to the gym and get walking again.  I am glad your winds has gone down so that you can get back outside.  I am not a wind person either.  Growing up in the prairies where it is always windy!!!!
> 
> I was going to pack some tea along...then decided I didn't want to be " that crazy lady" lol.  Next time I will be bringing my own and asking for hot water.
> We stayed at the Best Western on Universal Blvd.  It was super close to soooooooooooo many things.  It was clean and the beds were amazingly comfy.  Dh tends to book hotels for his work crews when they work out of town, and he tries to use Best Westerns, and collects the points - which is why we booked with them for our trip.  For us, it worked great.  They have a small pool and two little hot tubs as well.  The restaurant for end of the day meals was good, but NOT for the buffet breakfast.  I only did it once.  Not worth the $$$.  I've been told I am picky when it comes to breakfast
> 
> Well, I should get started shuffling some papers and filling out spreadsheets.  Same old boring stuff.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!



lol....yes growing up in the wild and woolly West coast of Scotland, we`re used to wind......but never for so many weeks on end! It`s not done yet, but hopefully not every day for the next four weeks. 

Yes, hope you get back into your gym routine and walking soon, it does make you feel so much healthier when you start following a routine again.

I found a Tim Hortons in our County, but.....it`s 72 miles away......and as I`m not really a take away coffee/drinks person I doubt we`ll make that journey. So many folks seem to like it for coffee though.





Well, dinner was delicious, fish was lovely, I did end up making a lemon butter sauce in case anyone wanted it, only a little was used. 

It`s Pancake Day in the UK today, so we did make some pancakes tonight for dessert. We didn`t toss them as you`re supposed to, so maybe we`re a little dull, but they were nice. Choices of maple syrup, vanilla ice cream, blueberries, cream, lemon curd and some golden syrup which is my favourite. 

Both our legs are complaining tonight, so feet up on both sofa`s and tv is on tonight.....but weather permitting, we`ll be back out walking tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

If you keep walking daily, your legs will be in a marathon shape for when you are at UO

You are a wise woman!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> If you keep walking daily, your legs will be in a marathon shape for when you are at UO
> 
> You are a wise woman!



lol......unless they give up on me first!! 

It`s certainly easier to walk when the weather gets nicer......it`s not fun in the cold. Tom and I certainly encourage each other if one of us doesn`t feel like it some days.....I don`t think I`d walk half the distance we do together if I was walking on my own. 

Did you enjoy lunch??? And is dinner Chinese?? I`m craving Chinese now after you mentioned it earlier......might do that at the weekend now.


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin I know exactly where that BW is. One trip we did a split stay with Hard Rock and The Doubletree just up the block from the BW. It is a great location.  

Well off for the Bone Scan.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> Nope, never found any deep fried fish to be decent in Florida. To be fair we prefer fresh seafood not fried, but we have tried it. Everyone raved about 3 Broomsticks fish and chips, so we tried it.......annoyed it was wedges and not chips, but the fish was as you described. Lombards was a disaster for me last time, it was floopy which is worse than soggy lol.....Kyle quite enjoyed his Lombards fish and chips a few visits back, but said it wasn`t as good as we get back here.



We had a amazing meal when we were in Coco Beach.  We ate on the pier there at this little restaurant.  I had the fried grouper sandwich and dh had the fish and chips.  We started with a cold crab and shrimp dip with chips.  I could have licked my plate it was all sooooooooooo delicious.  And I figured since we were eating on the pier that the prices would have been inflated...they were very reasonable and not priced higher at all.  I'll see if I can link some of my pictures of that meal.  

I'm sure that the Tim's in other countries doesn't taste the same as here.  I know that next time I will be packing a few tea bags for me, and probably some coffee for dh.  He drank what was offered, but never found one that he liked.  And we don't drink Starbucks.  It's too bitter.  

I hope your legs get a good rest tonight


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> We had a amazing meal when we were in Coco Beach.  We ate on the pier there at this little restaurant.  I had the fried grouper sandwich and dh had the fish and chips.  We started with a cold crab and shrimp dip with chips.  I could have licked my plate it was all sooooooooooo delicious.  And I figured since we were eating on the pier that the prices would have been inflated...they were very reasonable and not priced higher at all.  I'll see if I can link some of my pictures of that meal.
> 
> I'm sure that the Tim's in other countries doesn't taste the same as here.  I know that next time I will be packing a few tea bags for me, and probably some coffee for dh.  He drank what was offered, but never found one that he liked.  And we don't drink Starbucks.  It's too bitter.
> 
> I hope your legs get a good rest tonight



One of the many things I love about Florida is the fresh seafood, especially shrimp, crab and lobster. There are so many marvellous places like you mentioned and yes, we find prices are so reasonable in America anyway compared with what we pay in the UK....and usually we have much smaller portions over here. 

Cocoa Beach is lovely, we had a lovely day in Cocoa Village a couple of years ago, beautiful place. 

Would be nice to see your pictures.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I believe I had a Bahama Momma beverage . I seemed to have a theme of beverages this trip. They were usually very strong filled with lots of rum and fruity .  DH was laughing at my choices as he could guess which ones I was going to pick!    Gosh I want to go back already


----------



## keishashadow

Carole I will Defer to one who dwells in the land of fish & chips!  


Sue M said:


> Brother in law got out of the hospital yesterday. He’s still testing positive but breathing much improved. He’s glad to get out of the Covid ward. While he was there 3 people died. Very sad.


Good news for your bro, hope he rebounds quickly 


Sue M said:


> Yesterday went to be squished for mammogram yuck. 6 mo recall. Today have to go for my bone density scan. Lots of fun. At least this one doesn’t hurt!


That table got cold & uncomfortable rather quick for my scan. Girls gotta do what they gotta do. Now, it’s time for a treat for being responsible   Always works for me 


Sue M said:


> keisha sorry you had a bad reaction to Shingles shot. I seems a lot of people do. I had the old shot and felt really odd after.


I didn’t realize it did cause issues. I try to stay away from that coms when it’s something I really want to do, in all things lol.

old shingles shot given incorrectly & pooled in my arm, ouch


Sue M said:


> Tullys Hawaiian blend


Oooh that’s my favorite of theirs


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Yesterday was busy sorting through the piles that were arranged on my desk


Dripping in positivity…at least they made piles. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> One day we went to Clearwater beach and Pier 60. THAT...was a beautiful beach and did an amazing dolphin watching excursion. I might do a little trip report. We had an amazing trip and LOVED every moment!


TR is needed, never did one of those from shore.  

it’s not my fav FL beach TBH.  Spending 4 days there in April as it was combo of closest/best property option for us.  Was booked at an OF BEstW there. Seemed nice.  I was happy to find a place further north in Ormond beach (that is past the drive on, hard pack sand).  Better to hide from the national cheerleading competition in Daytona I somehow missed when planning this trip too!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> We stayed at the Best Western on Universal Blvd. It was super close to soooooooooooo many things. It was clean and the beds were amazingly comfy.


That’s good to hear. I’ve wondered about it and the doubletree 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I had the fried grouper sandwich and dh had the fish and chips.


not sure if ive tried grouper or not. Is it string flavor


Pumpkin1172 said:


> And we don't drink Starbucks. It's too bitter.


 many of their blends are roasted burnt for flavor, bleech   Although, I am fond of pikes peak when I can find it at a reasonable price


----------



## Sue M

Keisha we liked the Doubletree. We did a split stay between that and HRH.  It was a long time ago during Tropical storm Fay! We were also doing SeaWorld and Aquatica and Doubletree had excellent bus service to both Universal and SeaWorld. More busses than the other hotels nearby. 

I love the Gulf Coast. We go to St Pete Beach.


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin1172 said:


> We had a amazing meal when we were in Coco Beach.  We ate on the pier there at this little restaurant.  I had the fried grouper sandwich and dh had the fish and chips.  We started with a cold crab and shrimp dip with chips.  I could have licked my plate it was all sooooooooooo delicious.  And I figured since we were eating on the pier that the prices would have been inflated...they were very reasonable and not priced higher at all.  I'll see if I can link some of my pictures of that meal.
> 
> I'm sure that the Tim's in other countries doesn't taste the same as here.  I know that next time I will be packing a few tea bags for me, and probably some coffee for dh.  He drank what was offered, but never found one that he liked.  And we don't drink Starbucks.  It's too bitter.
> 
> I hope your legs get a good rest tonight


Love Coco Beach too!  We’ve had dinner at the pier too!  Have stayed at the Hampton Inn. My daughters loved taking the surf lessons at Ron Jon’. The last time it was the same guy that gave the lessons at wdw wave pool at TL.


----------



## Charade67

Quick post before I fall asleep. Nothing interesting to talk about except we are 12 days away from vacation. 



keishashadow said:


> Laughing at the irony of me being excited to get a call from Endontist they have a cancellation for next Thursday. will allow me to take first step in next dental marathon - a root canal. Not my first, some have gone easy, others have failed, I’m rootin’ for option #1.


The words easy and root canal just don't seem to belong in the same sentence. Hope it goes well for you. 



keishashadow said:


> charade - are you talking Tim Hortons restaurants or just buying the coffee? That they sell in kcups at Sams club (for a very good price but lots of it) & also on amazon. It’s a good, basic cuppa I do prefer Peet’s (especially a winter blend - Chalet) & Tullys by a hair.


 I was just looking to buy a bag of coffee.  I went to Target today and they do sell it. DH is happy. 



Sue M said:


> Brother in law got out of the hospital yesterday. He’s still testing positive but breathing much improved. He’s glad to get out of the Covid ward.


 Great news. 



Sue M said:


> Yesterday went to be squished for mammogram yuck.


 I did that on Friday after my dental appointment. The joys of being the daughter of a breast cancer survivor. I had to start getting them earlier than the normal recommended age. 



Sue M said:


> Charade let me know when our trips coincide, I’ll be happy to bring you more Tim’s! When we were in NYC I was surprised to see a Tim’s in the big train stain 34th St across from Macy’s!


 Will you be there in September? My dates are 9/20 - 9/24.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am almost caught up at work now. Yesterday was busy sorting through the piles that were arranged on my desk, emails answered, and papers filed away. Still a few loose ends to tie up, but the bulk of the work is done now.


This is the one thing I dread about going on vacation. 

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> View attachment 651218
> 
> View attachment 651219
> 
> View attachment 651220
> 
> I believe I had a Bahama Momma beverage . I seemed to have a theme of beverages this trip. They were usually very strong filled with lots of rum and fruity .  DH was laughing at my choices as he could guess which ones I was going to pick!    Gosh I want to go back already



Food looks good! And yes, you had my attention at rum and fruity..... 

Cocoa Beach is a lovely place to visit, we had a quick visit last September trip....heck anywhere there are cocktails and seafood.....we`re there!!! Glad you had such a lovely trip all round.





keishashadow said:


> Carole I will Defer to one who dwells in the land of fish & chips!
> 
> Good news for your bro, hope he rebounds quickly
> 
> That table got cold & uncomfortable rather quick for my scan. Girls gotta do what they gotta do. Now, it’s time for a treat for being responsible   Always works for me
> 
> I didn’t realize it did cause issues. I try to stay away from that coms when it’s something I really want to do, in all things lol.
> 
> old shingles shot given incorrectly & pooled in my arm, ouch
> 
> Oooh that’s my favorite of theirs
> 
> Dripping in positivity…at least they made piles.
> 
> TR is needed, never did one of those from shore.
> 
> it’s not my fav FL beach TBH.  Spending 4 days there in April as it was combo of closest/best property option for us.  Was booked at an OF BEstW there. Seemed nice.  I was happy to find a place further north in Ormond beach (that is past the drive on, hard pack sand).  Better to hide from the national cheerleading competition in Daytona I somehow missed when planning this trip too!
> 
> That’s good to hear. I’ve wondered about it and the doubletree
> 
> not sure if ive tried grouper or not. Is it string flavor
> many of their blends are roasted burnt for flavor, bleech   Although, I am fond of pikes peak when I can find it at a reasonable price



lol...if we ever find a good one we`ll let you know!

I`m looking forward to hearing what you think of Ormond Beach. I think I told you we fancy a day trip there in May, mainly to try a restaurant a friend of ours recommended lol.....yes, we`ll travel for food! We all love grouper, it`s quite mild I think.





Another early night last night, all of a sudden my eyes were closing, so in bed before 10pm again. I blame the fresh air. And didn`t move till 5.30 when I got up.

Looks much duller today, but breeze isn`t too bad so think we`ll get out a walk later. I have school reading this morning for an hour, but after that we`re free and clear for the rest of the day, so as long as it`s not too cold as well as breezy we`ll head out. Going to get colder again next week apparently.

Doing a very hot and spicy Caribbean chicken for dinner tonight....it`s a party on a plate! It`s a seasoning we brought back from Florida, one of the hottest we have tried, I like to add fresh pineapple and mango too. Lush.

Time for a good old pot of tea.


























​


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, yep, camel is right, a Wednesday is here. Well, the day, not the character. But camel is. Yay! The perfect reminder of what a hump of a day it is, as that mid week smile starting day, as Friday is now 2 days away.

And more camels you say?  Funny one with Sue having that required ladies’ tests:
 

And so, that dove was up after us, as heard that cooing when was already online. But tea and a nice Early Spring like day. Two degrees above freezing now, with cloudy skies. But as the sunrise comes, a weather guy’s description, a full day of sun and beautiful clear skies. Visibility is 10 miles. Yay, and 52 the high, almost same temps as yesterday. Little one was in shorts yesterday. Expected to see her in shorts today. But she won’t be in them the rest of the week. Cold front is arriving, and bring some wet before this week ends. 17 degrees the low on Friday. But those lower temps will be forgotten quick, when close to 70 to start the first 2 days of next week. Woot! Shorts will not be put away long. Hehe.

Glad to hear family on the mend, Son and Robo, ack to more dental work Keisha, and hope bone tests go well, Sue.  And yay for great trip pictures, Sue.  Glad to hear of your fabulous trip. And a yay, for Charade’s trip coming up soon enough.  And yay, for Schumi having that pot of tea.  

Lastly, that Wonderful Wednesday hope all wil have, and have or hope having a very good morning.  Tea drinking here as well, as while house not cool feeling, it’s a morning routine.


----------



## Robo56

Good Wednesday morning Sans family 







schumigirl said:


> I don`t eat eggs often, but Eggs Benedict is one I will make occasionally......feels nice to make that dish for the family.



It is my favorite breakfast.




schumigirl said:


> Continued good thoughts to you both Robbie.......



Thank you Carole.




schumigirl said:


> I wondered what my husband was up to today........although I had put the beef in the slow cooker this morning, he prepared everything else for dinner from scratch, set the dining room table with the best linens, tableware and glasses and nice red wine.....all with a beautiful candelabra and candles lit........I was impressed!!! His garlic and rosemary parmentier potatoes were as good as mine....yes, even if I say so myself!!! But, who says romance is dead.......



How lovely and romantic. He is a keeper.




Charade67 said:


> I think I am missing something here. Rocket sistas? Friends who are fans of the space program?
> The last time I visited Kennedy Space Center B was about 2 years old. I was taking photography classes and went to the space center for a project I was working on.



My two friends who live near me and I are big into watching the rockets launch. So I decided to call us the Rockit Sista’s.

There was a rocket launch yesterday.  I pull up the live feed so we can watch the count down. We can see the rocket going up from my backyard. United Launch Alliance sent up an Atlas V 500 series rocket yesterday afternoon with weather satellites that will monitor weather conditions across the US.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> made it home safe and sound



Glad to hear your home safe. Driving on iced over roads is not fun. I enjoyed your vacation pictures.




keishashadow said:


> Hey all! Bouncing back from weird reaction to shingles vaccine I got last Thursday, worse than what I had with covid vaccines. Thinking change in maintenance Rx didn’t help on that front. Of course, the mr just had a sore arm from his given at the same time. As one of my DS said in way of comfort “…that seals the deal, You’re weak



Sorry to hear of your bad reaction to the shingles vaccine. Hope you feel better every day.




keishashadow said:


> My bones tell me an announcement may be on the horizon for HHN early March. I Don’t look for them to drag their feet as it played out last year. Also, expect rack rates to take a hearty bounce in response.



It would be to Universals advantage to build the momentum for this year’s event for sure. Looking forward to all the news on the houses etc.
Thank you for starting the HHN sticky.




keishashadow said:


> Laughing at the irony of me being excited to get a call from Endontist they have a cancellation for next Thursday. will allow me to take first step in next dental marathon - a root canal. Not my first, some have gone easy, others have failed, I’m rootin’ for option #1.



I had my first root canal in December. Hopefully it will be my last one. Good to see you are  having a positive outlook on this one.




Sue M said:


> Robo hope you had a nice birthday.



I did thank you Sue.




Sue M said:


> Brother in law got out of the hospital yesterday. He’s still testing positive but breathing much improved. He’s glad to get out of the Covid ward. While he was there 3 people died. Very sad.



Sue it’s nice to hear your brother in law is out of the hospital. He like my husband are one of the lucky ones. My husband shared that while he was in ICU there were numerous deaths from Covid and those that died were in their late 40’s and 50’s. So very sad.


Sun is shining this morning. It was only 58 when I woke up. Temperature is supposed to be 76 today.

I have been busy with a little project. I bought some new blanket sets for the guest bedroom that has twin beds. There were no bed skirts included in the sets. I could not find anything online I liked so I’am making them. Nothing fancy just the panel type.

Thinking of going up to Banana River to watch the SpaceX Falcon 9 take off tomorrow morning then meeting up with my older sister for lunch. She like myself is having a few lasting affects of the Covid Virus so it would be nice to see her.

This rocket going up tomorrow is supposed to be taking up some more Starlink Internet Satellites. So it would be nice to see it go up closer then my backyard. I tried to see a few closer launches last year and some were delayed. So fingers crossed if I go up for this one it goes as planned.


Have a great Wednesday everyone.


----------



## macraven

Have my second crown done today

if all goes smooth, I do carry out Chinese food this afternoon


----------



## Lynne G

That is good news Mac.  Hope your crowns give you no issues and enjoy that Chinese food for dinner tonight.  

Robo, good to hear from you. Nice to be with your sister. How neat, to see those rocket launches.

Getting that ever do much closer to my lunchtime walk. Sunglasses are ready as looks so sunny and beautiful out.  Very bare looking though, as most of our greens know we are not passed those freezing temps, and earth is hard frozen still.  Will start seeing tree buds and my one cream colored tulips emerging closer to mid April.  Hot house and not much local produce until later in the Summer.


----------



## keishashadow

A beautiful day in the ‘hood here.  Need to pick up a sams order and will dilly & dally just a bit to sort up the warm sun…before temps drop into low 30’s aaa in tomorrow.  Usual tale of upcoming spring, always nice to get a respite in the weather.

meatless day here, thinking tuna Sammie for lunch & nice salad with some precooked shrimp tossed into the mix.


Sue M said:


> I love the Gulf Coast. We go to St Pete Beach.


That baby powder like sand is a world apart from east coast beaches isn’t it    we’ve always just done clearwater on the gulf as it’s closest to Orlando.   I’m a strong swimmer but, the beach drop offs & rip currents further down near FtL & Mia scare the beans out of me.  Oddly enough, never really experienced either in Myrtle Beach unless storms off the coast.

couldn’t imagine taking GD there, just too much goofy stuff going on there at times near the pier (where we stay at the Hilton).   Just got notice that the Tradewinds has put in a 3 story zip line.  Think we may be verging into crazy busy resort but, perfect To occupy the kiddo


Charade67 said:


> Nothing interesting to talk about except we are 12 days away from vacation.


i’ve been waiting for your pictorial countdowns this time ‘round 


Charade67 said:


> The words easy and root canal just don't seem to belong in the same sentence. Hope it goes well for you.


haha yes, it’s weird 


schumigirl said:


> think I told you we fancy a day trip there in May, mainly to try a restaurant a friend of ours recommended lol.....yes, we`ll travel for food! We all love grouper, it`s quite mild I think.


you did.  I moved resort up past the drive on beach (yea!), not too far from their beach front park and cluster of restaurants.  they say it’s walkable, define for who sort of thing IMO there.  at least it’s guaranteed to be flat journey!


Robo56 said:


> It is my favorite breakfast.


it’s such a treat.  I’ve never tried to make the sauce from scratch, intimidating. 


Robo56 said:


> There was a rocket launch yesterday.


you are so lucky to be able to view them at will.  so disappointed we missed every single shuttle launch I planned trips around.  Have seen a few rocket launches from jetty park, one just barely in distance from clearwater.  


Robo56 said:


> I had my first root canal in December. Hopefully it will be my last one. Good to see you are having a positive outlook on this one.


all better now?  It’s funny how covid has changed my outlook on many things   Trying my best to not sweat the small stuff any longer, life is just too precious to waste.


Robo56 said:


> I have been busy with a little project. I bought some new blanket sets for the guest bedroom that has twin beds. There were no bed skirts included in the sets. I could not find anything online I liked so I’am making them. Nothing fancy just the panel type.


That’s interesting.  I saw in Martha Stewarts’ magazine this month an idea for a 1/2 window sort of cafe curtain using a tension rod.  a privacy sort of thing that still lets the light shine thru.  You use semi-transparent, linen white dish towels, preferably in different weaves...almost like lace effect.  Cut them in half long ways, then sew the panels all together & hang with those clip on rings.  Sounds odd but, may take a stab at it for one of my odd shaped windows.


----------



## Charade67

Quick hello before lunch. It was busy yesterday, but today has been slow.




Robo56 said:


> My two friends who live near me and I are big into watching the rockets launch. So I decided to call us the Rockit Sista’s.


 I have never seen a live launch, but I have a really nice picture of a night launch from ages ago. 


macraven said:


> Have my second crown done today
> 
> if all goes smooth, I do carry out Chinese food this afternoon


 Hope all goes well. 



keishashadow said:


> i’ve been waiting for your pictorial countdowns this time ‘round


 I hadn’t planned on doing one this time, but since you mentioned it……

I have never watched this show, but I am now this many days from vacation.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick morning stop in!

It's a little cooler here again.  Too cold for my lighter fall/spring jacket, but not cold enough for the big gun coat.  So it's the big gun coat, partially zipped and mittens today.  Those big fluffy flakes have been coming down since Sunday.  The men in the house are tired of the snow removal and are wanting a break.  It is supposed to quit a little later today.  I am needing to see some sunshine again.  It's been overcast since we got home.  

All caught up at work now.  just back to my regularly scheduled work.  I am just waiting for the last push of material sales before the spring thaw hits.  That should be happening in the next couple of weeks now.  



Charade67 said:


> Nothing interesting to talk about except we are 12 days away from vacation.


Your almost ready to do the single digit dance!!!!!  


keishashadow said:


> I saw in Martha Stewarts’ magazine this month an idea for a 1/2 window sort of cafe curtain using a tension rod. a privacy sort of thing that still lets the light shine thru. You use semi-transparent, linen white dish towels, preferably in different weaves...almost like lace effect. Cut them in half long ways, then sew the panels all together & hang with those clip on rings. Sounds odd but, may take a stab at it for one of my odd shaped windows.


I love little projects like that.  Sounds like an interesting project!

Well, I should start doing some actual work.  

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well, I should start doing some actual work.




so, anyone else starting to get email notices from their financial people re Russian sanctions?  Very interesting disclaimer.  Hadn’t crossed my mind it could be an issue. Talk about far-ranging ripples!

“All depositing/withdrawal transactions are performed as usual, without any restrictions and delays. The company is ready to carry out its funds withdrawal obligations towards clients and partners full and complete using payment methods available in their Members Areas.
Please take note that Xxxxxxxx  bears no relations to legal entities and individuals from the updated SDN lists. The bodies listed there are not the company’s shareholders, clients, partners, or contractors.

Xxxxxxxxxx  has enough professional experience to provide uninterruptible access to its services, as well as financial resources and reserves to carry out its legal obligations towards all clients, partners, and contractors.”


----------



## Pumpkin1172

@keishashadow  I'm usually alone for most of the day.  No one usually comes into my office BUT that doesn't stop me from streaming youtube videos and other thing interupting my work   I call it " Shiny squirrel syndrome" lol


----------



## macraven

Well, I forgot how it hurts hours later after dental work
Damn
almost midnight and still have the throbbing sensation

I know it will cease in a few days
Having a third crown done in two more weeks

I believe I will be making my dentist a millionaire before dental work is all over

Had to put the ac on today after I got home
79 outside and too stuffy in the house
(Summer coming early for me this year?)
Predictions say 80 on the weekend.

Going to catch up in the thread and count noses
Surely some one will still be up tonight

I’m sure my cats will be waking me up at 6 am for morning feeding.
I would not be surprised if will sleep in tomorrow morning

Sweet dreams to all


----------



## soniam

@macraven Take care. I hope your pain goes away soon. Throbbing pain is really bad.

I really need to go to bed. I have been going non-stop this week and probably should get up early tomorrow too. Who thought retirement would be so hectic


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Mac, I hope that pain goes away very soon.  Awful when you feel that type of pain. Sending hugs and good thoughts. 

And so, that ever so thirsty this Thursday is.  Got up, and was like need to make it iced tea, as was that thirsty for some reason.  But now back to regular programming, and hot tea.  Ooh, just heard the dove.  Guess it wants me to hear it as still very dark out in this still sorta early hour.  With a cloudy sky, and the early news weather report said possible will see some light rain this morning.  Eh, we saw some rain late last night.  Though with the wet we get, at least icy won’t happen.  Oddly 45 out now, with 48 degrees the high.  Even though it’s not what you call warm, I still can see little one in shorts today. As she said, I think we are all ready for some true short weather.  And my flip flops. 

So, not much to say, have not seen that bank info yet, Keisha.  Hope you are feeling better. And a hehe, was talking to neighbor the other day, as they have those little weenie dogs.  Seems two hawks have taken up residence near their house.  Yeah, I’d be physically out there with those yappers and watching the sky.  Time of year, those hawks are looking for squirrels and any other small enough prey. 

Have a most terrific Thursday.  And a good reason to be thirsty today.  Need to be hydrated enough to have that huge, loud hearty Friday wahoo ready for tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

Cats still waiting for their 6:00 feeding and it’s going on to 8:00
I’ll get up later …..where is Schumi?

she always beats my cats out of bed


----------



## macraven

Cats fell asleep at 8 waiting for me to get out of bed 
Makes me wonder if they are sick?

they usually scream their heads off for early morning feeding
Won’t think twice about it

I’ll nap more now
I am catching a lucky break!


----------



## Robo56

Good Thursday morning Sans family 







macraven said:


> Well, I forgot how it hurts hours later after dental work
> Damn
> almost midnight and still have the throbbing sensation



Mac hope your mouth feels better soon.


Sitting by Banana River waiting for the Rocket to launch. Hope it goes up.

I’am sitting right across the River from the VAB building.


----------



## Charade67

A quick hello from work. Today is the day we have been waiting almost 2 years for. We are finally going to the Celtic Thunder concert. I bought the tickets back in June 2020. The concert was supposed to be in December of that year. It got postponed to December 2021, and then to tonight. b was supposed to have an exam this afternoon, but her professor kindly let her take it yesterday so she could leave school early.

I’m going to show my age here. The days left until vacation -


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick morning stop in...while I'm enjoying my tea.  

Had trouble getting out of bed this morning.  This weather doesn't help either.  No sunshine again today.  Overcast and cloudy again.  I am needing some sunlight again.  OH well...at least it isn't -40.  That came up in my fb memories.  3 yrs ago it was -40.  

Quiet night last night,  Made a few phonecalls to chat with family since we are home and tell them about our trip.  I also ordered some photos of our trip to make a little album of everything.  I might do a little trip report, just so that I can remember how our days went before I forget all the amazing things we did.  

Not much else happening today.  Not sure what is on the menu for tonight, guess I will have to do some browsing to find something I want to make  I can't seem to think of much to make these days.  



macraven said:


> Well, I forgot how it hurts hours later after dental work
> Damn
> almost midnight and still have the throbbing sensation


Sending you lots of healing thoughts.  Dental work is not fun!!!!


Lynne G said:


> ave a most terrific Thursday. And a good reason to be thirsty today. Need to be hydrated enough to have that huge, loud hearty Friday wahoo ready for tomorrow.


Enjoy your day!!!!  Thank goodness tomorrow is Friday!


Robo56 said:


> Sitting by Banana River waiting for the Rocket to launch. Hope it goes up.


Did it take off?  That looks like a great place to see it.  There was a launch while we were in Florida, but that Monday we were just too tuckered out to get up and make the drive to watch it.  Next time we will hopefully maybe get to see one.  


Charade67 said:


> I’m going to show my age here. The days left until vacation


Your almost at the single digit dance.  It's time to start getting excited.  Enjoy the show your going to see tonight.  You have waited a very long time for it!!!!

Well, I should start some spreadsheets and shuffling some papers.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Back from getting my front chipped tooth fixed.  Wasn’t that bad cosmetically as on the side but thot I’d lose my tongue over it, was fascinated with the new terrain lol



macraven said:


> Having a third crown done in two more weeks


so, you won the triple crown?

Hope you’re feeing better today, dental pain is unto itself nasty


Charade67 said:


> Today is the day we have been waiting almost 2 years


that was a real slog, enjoy!  Ah Bo D…she launched a gazillion mistaken attempts at dreads.


----------



## macraven

I figured you would do that pun
Lol


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Cats still waiting for their 6:00 feeding and it’s going on to 8:00
> I’ll get up later …..where is Schumi?
> 
> she always beats my cats out of bed



lol....I knew you knew I was missing........thank you!!! 

You are having some lovely weather coming up!! And glad the pain is easing a little......you have had some traumatic experiences with dental issues!




keishashadow said:


> Back from getting my front chipped tooth fixed.  Wasn’t that bad cosmetically as on the side but thot I’d lose my tongue over it, was fascinated with the new terrain lol
> 
> 
> so, you won the triple crown?
> 
> Hope you’re feeing better today, dental pain is unto itself nasty
> 
> that was a real slog, enjoy!  Ah Bo D…she launched a gazillion mistaken attempts at dreads.



Happy new chipped tooth fix.......yes, those can have nasty chards and do a lot of damage to the old tongue......glad it`s fixed. 

With the old finance thing.....I got an email a few days ago, only saw it today from a Russian who wanted to "honestly" transfer over £35 million pounds to my account and I would get 25% for helping him out........lol......I felt so special!!! lol......





Robbie.....hope you enjoyed the launch! Looked good. 






Been laid up last few days with flu symptoms........frozen to the core, aching joints and bones and then melting hot. Haven`t moved much at all since Wednesday lunchtime when it hit me. I think I got really chilled out for the walk we cut short as it was perishingly cold. Shouldn`t have gone out at all really, there was not another soul along the walkways on the shore front which is very unusual.

Thankfully I have the best husband who is amazing when I`m poorly, which is thankfully not very often.......he has never left my side with drinks, pain relief and general sympathy.....and now ice cream and creme eggs too!!! 

Feeling much better tonight though......was emailing mac and Janet earlier and Tom said well you must be feeling better now you`re sitting up emailing......lol......always appreciate the sympathetic emails  

No plans to go out tomorrow or next few days either, time to lay low for a couple of days doing not very much. Again, thankful for Tom doing everything as well as looking after me being a very poor patient!!  But, glad it didn`t last very long, just over 24 hours.


----------



## macraven

Schumi you won the lottery with Tom!
He is so very attentive to you .. always..


----------



## keishashadow

Carole glad you’ve started to rebound! 





macraven said:


> I figured you would do that pun
> Lol


Ta-daaaa! I always take the bait


----------



## soniam

@schumigirl I hope you get to feeling better. Eat a creme egg for me. I won't be eating any of the American ones I bought until April. However, the British ones are exceptionally better, but I will take what I can get.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Carole glad you’ve started to rebound!
> Ta-daaaa! I always take the bait
> View attachment 651819



Thanks Janet....been feeling much better as the evening has gone on......

like the funny too!!




soniam said:


> @schumigirl I hope you get to feeling better. Eat a creme egg for me. I won't be eating any of the American ones I bought until April. However, the British ones are exceptionally better, but I will take what I can get.



Thanks soniam.......

Yes, a few years back creme egg centres went the way of the American ones, not as good, so we stopped buying them. Now, however they are back to the ooey gooey centre they had years back.......lush!! But, like everything else......not as big as they used to be.

Although maybe buying more isn`t the best idea!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Are we talking cadberry eggs?  2of my DS love. Just grabbed some today to have for Easter. Can’t say I see the appeal, texturally too runny for me


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> Are we talking cadberry eggs?  2of my DS love. Just grabbed some today to have for Easter. Can’t say I see the appeal, texturally too runny for me


Yes, Cadbury creme eggs. They are not as runny as they used to be. The middle tends to be more firm now with a little bit of sugar crystallization sometimes. Or maybe I am just getting old ones. But they definitely aren't as liquid as they once were. The caramel and chocolate center ones are pretty good too. I prefer the mini size if it's caramel.


----------



## Sue M

Charade I’m a breast cancer survivor so my daughters will also have to go in earlier for testing.
Yay for you finding Tim’s for hubby!
Alas no. We are going in early Aug. not my preferred time but it’s when my daughter has vacay. I’d much prefer Sept..

Lynne lol!  Love the camels!  Test went ok, some spots so they want to repeat in 6 mos. my doctor called today and said not to worry. If they thought it was something theyd have scheduled me for biopsy.
But my bone density was good! The meds are working. Bone loss stopped and now have more density!

Robo one day I’m going to see a launch!  Almost did on a Universal trip. We were standing on the bridge by the Studios. It seemed to be a good spot. About 8-10 other people were also there. But no go. So we continued to the bus loop at city walk. Just as we were on the moving sidewalk we could see the rocket way up in the sky. All we could see was the burn  far far away!  
I’ve seen The train from my house once late at night by accident. My dog woke me up to go out. It was a clear night and was looking at the sky when they appeared.
Im sorry to hear you’re having lasting effects from Covid.

Mac hope youre feeling better from crown. I usually take some Tylenol when I start to feel anesthesia injection wearing off. 

Keisha love the eagles!  And yes that gulf sand is amazing. Just like powdered sugar.  Most of the time we’re just a touch south of Boca, but I’m used to ocean swimming. I think I can identify rips but I only go to lifeguard beaches. Deerfield has lifeguards at their beaches and also the ones in FtL. Mia too. Definitely feel safer with lifeguards.  If the water is rough I don’t go in. Most of the time it’s pretty calm.  But my last time there it was very rough. The lifeguards weren’t letting anyone in the water. 
When I can get away to the gulf I do.
Nope haven’t gotten any bank emails about Russia yet. Such a sad situation. 

Pumpkin happy I think snow is done here on the west coast. Hope the almost son in law lol will change my tires next week. Time to take the snows off.
Ha!  I won’t tell my husband about Shiny squirrel syndrome!  He already tells me I’m distracted by anything shiny and calls me a crow!  Lol.

Lynne that’s no good for neighbours doggies! I’m always in the habit of looking up to check for eagles. I have a Yorkie poodle mix, and a cocker.
We live near the inlet so eagles are around. They’re great fishermen.

Schumi nice to hear you’re feeling better and on the mend.

Today was quiet here. Just had to do some banking and stopped by the drugstore to check my lottery ticket. Didn’t win!  

Tomorrow will be noisy around here. Tree toppers are coming. Most of the trimming is on our neighbours trees below us. Their cedars are starting to block our views again. Then just a couple of trees on our property.

Pain at the pump this week. Almost up to $2.00/litre   That’s like $8.00/gallon for youse in the US. So everything else is going up too because it costs more for shipping.

Have a great Friday everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Are we talking cadberry eggs?  2of my DS love. Just grabbed some today to have for Easter. Can’t say I see the appeal, texturally too runny for me



Yes, that`s them!! 

I can`t describe how I eat them as you can`t describe that without it sounding rudie doodie....... but.......love em!! My mum however.....you cannot eat them in front of her as she just hates the sight of them for some reason....




soniam said:


> Yes, Cadbury creme eggs. They are not as runny as they used to be. The middle tends to be more firm now with a little bit of sugar crystallization sometimes. Or maybe I am just getting old ones. But they definitely aren't as liquid as they once were. The caramel and chocolate center ones are pretty good too. I prefer the mini size if it's caramel.



Yes, they went firmer for a while, a long time actually and sales went down as everyone loved the ooey gooey. We hadn`t bought them for years.

Tom loves the caramel ones too and I noticed last night not only had he bought a large box of creme egss, but there`s a box of the caramel ones too tucked away at the back of the cabinet......





Back to full strength this morning and defintely up before mac`s kitties this morning........didn`t think I was going to sleep last night as I had slept most of the previous 2 days, but out like a light. 

Rain woke me up this morning just before my usual get up time, think it`s going to be on all day so I`m glad I`m not going out anywhere, will write a list for what we need from a couple of places and Tom says he`s going to get what we need for the weekend. Don`t think we need a lot, but a butcher stop is in there for bacon......gotta have the bacon!! 

Gentle day ahead, going to watch some tv, read a book and Tom is cooking steaks for dinner tonight, so unless I make some dauphinoise potatoes to go with them, I`m doing nothing today. Feel like some Marx Brothers and Bob Hope movies today, maybe The Ghostbreakers.......classic Bob Hope.

Tea for now and croissants for breakfast later he picked up yesterday. They`re huge, so one will be more than enough. 

























​


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Schumi, glad you are feeling better. 
Deserve to just relax today, as no need to be so busy after not feeling well. And yay, at least a weekend, even though your daily routine is generally the same.

Yeah, the Easter candy is everywhere now.  But not sure why, as any bought now will be eaten long before Easter.  And it’s seems late arriving this year, as mid April.  So while will buy some candy, probably be until later, or until I see the shelves starting to bare. And only older one likes those creme eggs.

And so, a big wahoo!  Fabulous Friday homies. 


Yep,


Woot!  Friday, yes it’s a Friday.  Tea, shorter routine day for me, and yep, that clear sky stayed around last night.  Poor older one had to leave when thermometer said 19 degrees. A cool day, as 42 the high, and those shades and a hat for my lunch walk, as another glorious sunshine ☀ filled day. Yay.


----------



## Sue M

Love the doggie Lynne! 
Schumi enjoy your day off from cooking!
My oldest is the only one here that likes the Cadbury Eggs lol!  So have to get her one. 

The weather here has cleared. Blue skies this morning. High of 48F today but tomorrow going up to 50s. Think I’ll go to paddle club practice tomorrow morning. Should be a beautiful morning on the water.

Tree trimmers should be here in 30 min or so.  Will be nice to have a clear view again.

Today is World Day of Prayer. Never more needed. Every year a different country hosts it. This year I believe it’s England?  I’ll be attending via zoom this afternoon.

As predicted this morning gas is $2.00/ltr yuck.  I‘m glad I bought my August airfare already. I’m sure fares will jump up now.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> at least a weekend, even though your daily routine is generally the same.



Really? Oh I wouldn`t say that at all. 

If I was still working it might possibly be the same routine......I think we do ok for variety.




Sue M said:


> Love the doggie Lynne!
> Schumi enjoy your day off from cooking!
> My oldest is the only one here that likes the Cadbury Eggs lol!  So have to get her one.
> 
> The weather here has cleared. Blue skies this morning. High of 48F today but tomorrow going up to 50s. Think I’ll go to paddle club practice tomorrow morning. Should be a beautiful morning on the water.
> 
> Tree trimmers should be here in 30 min or so.  Will be nice to have a clear view again.
> 
> Today is World Day of Prayer. Never more needed. Every year a different country hosts it. This year I believe it’s England?  I’ll be attending via zoom this afternoon.
> 
> As predicted this morning gas is $2.00/ltr yuck.  I‘m glad I bought my August airfare already. I’m sure fares will jump up now.



I think we`ve been paying the equivalent of $8 (American) for years here for fuel, we pay more tax on it than anything else. One of the reasons we love cheap fuel prices in the States. They used to try and sell us on a rental with good gas mileage.....they stopped when we laughed and asked for the biggest gas guzzler they had! 

Yes, you have to get your daughter some creme eggs.......I`m trying to forget we have some tucked in the cabinet. 






Rain hasn`t stopped all day, but again the best laid plans. 

Tom went to help one of our friends places with donations for those poor people, I`ll go with him next week one morning to help out, there have been so many generous donations to various places. Nice though that many want to help as much as they do. So, I did some Trip report instead of watching old movies.....might do that tomorrow....or maybe not!

And another change of plans for dinner........Tom didn`t like the look of the filets our butcher had this morning, so it`s Thai chicken curry tonight.......I`m cheating using a paste from the ethnic store but it is very nice and even authentic, got plenty of coconut milk so we`re fine there. Quite looking forward to that on such a miserable drizzly day, hot and spicy. 

Time to go phone my mum and see if I can catch her in.......she claims she`s never out, but goodness me.....calling her tells us a different story.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi we also pay a lot in gas taxes. Exactly what latest increase was from ' US gas is so cheap! I’m an hour from US border depending on traffic. Back when we could cross border any time without testing any time I nipped across Id gas up! 
Ah well, so much for not cooking tonight.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Thank goodness it's Friday!!!!  

Will be a bit of a slower day here today.  It's been slower here all week (and honestly I was alright with that!!!) and brought my book along to read this afternoon.  Half way through all my work already today.  Still have a few papers to shuffle around, but the bulk of my work is already done.  

Feeling better today.  Came down with a horrible migraine late yesterday afternoon.  Finished my day at work, went home, and laid down.  It was a fend for yourself night last night.  Momma didn't cook.  Youngest ds whipped me up a sandwich to eat.  I watched a little tv then was in bed by 8:00.  I slept straight through until 7:00 this morning.  Have the migraine hang over, but feeling much better.  Not sure what brought it on...but glad it has passed now.  

Not much planned for the weekend.  Probably just some relaxing, grocery shopping, tidying and cleaning a couple of corners.  


schumigirl said:


> Been laid up last few days with flu symptoms........frozen to the core, aching joints and bones and then melting hot. Haven`t moved much at all since Wednesday lunchtime when it hit me. I think I got really chilled out for the walk we cut short as it was perishingly cold. Shouldn`t have gone out at all really, there was not another soul along the walkways on the shore front which is very unusual.


I'm glad your on the mend.  


Sue M said:


> Test went ok, some spots so they want to repeat in 6 mos. my doctor called today and said not to worry. If they thought it was something theyd have scheduled me for biopsy.
> But my bone density was good! The meds are working. Bone loss stopped and now have more density!


It's great the test were positive!  
I have to say, I'm hoping that spring starts to arrive here soon.  I am crossing my fingers for an early spring.  I am not holding my breath...but you sure wouldn't hear me complain 

Well, I should get a few more papers shuffled.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin 
Sending you hugs for no more migraines


----------



## Robo56

Going to try and post pictures from launch yesterday. They launched the rocket 10 minutes earlier then they had planned. It was not a problem as I had live feed of SpaceX on.

Here’s a few pictures of the rocket from SpaceX feed.





and a few pictures from where I was standing on Banana River.


Cruise ship at port.


VAB


off it goes.





Pictures are from my Apple 12 Pro Max. A nicer camera with a telescoping lens could do better justice to the lift off for sure.


----------



## macraven

Fantastic pics…
Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## Sue M

Great pics Robo!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Schumi we also pay a lot in gas taxes. Exactly what latest increase was from ' US gas is so cheap! I’m an hour from US border depending on traffic. Back when we could cross border any time without testing any time I nipped across Id gas up!
> Ah well, so much for not cooking tonight.



I don`t mind cooking, I enjoy it and find it relaxing. And it was delicious.....no cooking tomorrow night as it`s takeout night........ 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Thank goodness it's Friday!!!!
> 
> Will be a bit of a slower day here today.  It's been slower here all week (and honestly I was alright with that!!!) and brought my book along to read this afternoon.  Half way through all my work already today.  Still have a few papers to shuffle around, but the bulk of my work is already done.
> 
> Feeling better today.  Came down with a horrible migraine late yesterday afternoon.  Finished my day at work, went home, and laid down.  It was a fend for yourself night last night.  Momma didn't cook.  Youngest ds whipped me up a sandwich to eat.  I watched a little tv then was in bed by 8:00.  I slept straight through until 7:00 this morning.  Have the migraine hang over, but feeling much better.  Not sure what brought it on...but glad it has passed now.
> 
> Not much planned for the weekend.  Probably just some relaxing, grocery shopping, tidying and cleaning a couple of corners.
> 
> I'm glad your on the mend.
> 
> It's great the test were positive!
> I have to say, I'm hoping that spring starts to arrive here soon.  I am crossing my fingers for an early spring.  I am not holding my breath...but you sure wouldn't hear me complain
> 
> Well, I should get a few more papers shuffled.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!



Thank you pumpkin, back to normal today. 

Glad you`re improving, but it is horrible to experience what you had. You have a good son who made you your sandwich........they do look after their mummas! 




Nice pictures Robbie...........thanks for posting them!





Curry was lovely......very hot and spicier than I thought it would be, but would use that paste again if I wanted a short cut Thai curry again. Added in some sticky coconut rice although we don`t eat a lot of that, but works well together. 

Still raining here, not going off anytime soon.....

Ice cream time........woohoo......


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for those great pictures Robo.

Sue, glad your tests went well.

Pumpkin, ack to a migraine.  Glad you are feeling better today.  Yeah my kids sometimes complain mom not cooking, but they both are good cooks.  Probably pizza tonight.  It’s that kinda feeling Friday dinner.  And no, it’s not because it’s a no meat Friday.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Thanks for those great pictures Robo.
> 
> Sue, glad your tests went well.
> 
> Pumpkin, ack to a migraine.  Glad you are feeling better today.  Yeah my kids sometimes complain mom not cooking, but they both are good cooks.  Probably pizza tonight.  It’s that kinda feeling Friday dinner.  And no, it’s not because it’s a no meat Friday.


Thanks!   I think tonight we’re going to have sausages and I just saw a recipe for Instant Pot buttery cabbage that looked good. .


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Is it 4:30 yet   Today is going at a snails pace.  

Ran home over my lunch.  Whipped up the filling for a banana coconut cream pie  DH has been hinting for me to make one. I have never tried to make one before. He filled up my car last night (before gas prices went up) and I was running on fumes hoping for points bonus on a collector card to come. I will gladly make him something he likes if he fills my car for me lol. That is one chore I hate to do. I don't know why, it's simple...but it's just one of those things I don't like to do   Weird...I know.  It's the little things we do for eachother.  It's like when he makes sure my car is swept off in the mornings.  I never have to go out and sweep off my car...he always sweeps it off for me when he goes to work  

Not sure what else I will do to occupy my time at work today.  Not much else to do today.  I have park youtubers playing and my book is almost finished now as well.


----------



## Robo56

Good afternoon Sans family 




Now back on IPAD. I haven’t mastered the rapid thumb typing the younger set can do on my phone and probably never will.




keishashadow said:


> you are so lucky to be able to view them at will. so disappointed we missed every single shuttle launch I planned trips around. Have seen a few rocket launches from jetty park, one just barely in distance from clearwater.



Jetty Park is a good place to see rockets go up from 40 and 41.

SpaceX is far more careful with launches and will scrub them if there is any hint of issue weather wise or possible mechanical problems. As well as the errant cruise ship sailing into the hazard zone......LOL

I hope the Planets align and you are able to see a lift off closer sometime.




keishashadow said:


> all better now? It’s funny how covid has changed my outlook on many things Trying my best to not sweat the small stuff any longer, life is just too precious to waste.



Amen to that sister.  It does have a way of helping one put things Into perspective for sure.




keishashadow said:


> That’s interesting. I saw in Martha Stewarts’ magazine this month an idea for a 1/2 window sort of cafe curtain using a tension rod. a privacy sort of thing that still lets the light shine thru. You use semi-transparent, linen white dish towels, preferably in different weaves...almost like lace effect. Cut them in half long ways, then sew the panels all together & hang with those clip on rings. Sounds odd but, may take a stab at it for one of my odd shaped windows.



Sounds like a interesting project.



Charade67 said:


> I have never seen a live launch, but I have a really nice picture of a night launch from ages ago.



Hopefully you will in the future.

Have a look at the upcoming launches that are planned on spacecoastlaunches.com this site will give all launches coming up including SpaceX and also go to SpaceX site. Looks like SpaceX is sending another set of satellites up on a Falcon 9 Rocket March the 8th from SLC 40. That will be a nice one to see from Jetty Beach or any of the beaches on Canaveral.

SpaceX is also sending up some Astronauts to the International Space Station on March 30th.

There is a nice schedule of launches planned. I would like to see
Artemis 1 go.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Did it take off? That looks like a great place to see it. There was a launch while we were in Florida, but that Monday we were just too tuckered out to get up and make the drive to watch it. Next time we will hopefully maybe get to see one.



It did. If you are coming back to Florida this year there are a number of rockets going off.

Hope your head is feeling better this afternoon.



keishashadow said:


> Back from getting my front chipped tooth fixed. Wasn’t that bad cosmetically as on the side but thot I’d lose my tongue over it, was fascinated with the new terrain lol



Yep, the tongue does have a way of finding sharp teeth. Glad to hear you got it fixed.




schumigirl said:


> Been laid up last few days with flu symptoms........frozen to the core, aching joints and bones and then melting hot. Haven`t moved much at all since Wednesday lunchtime when it hit me. I think I got really chilled out for the walk we cut short as it was perishingly cold. Shouldn`t have gone out at all really, there was not another soul along the walkways on the shore front which is very unusual.



Sorry to hear you were sick. Even the short lived bugs can take the wind out of your sails.



schumigirl said:


> Feeling much better tonight though.



Sending good wishes for a full recovery. Glad to hear you are feeling  better.




Sue M said:


> Robo one day I’m going to see a launch! Almost did on a Universal trip. We were standing on the bridge by the Studios. It seemed to be a good spot. About 8-10 other people were also there. But no go. So we continued to the bus loop at city walk. Just as we were on the moving sidewalk we could see the rocket way up in the sky. All we could see was the burn  far far away!
> I’ve seen The train from my house once late at night by accident. My dog woke me up to go out. It was a clear night and was looking at the sky when they appeared.
> Im sorry to hear you’re having lasting effects from Covid.



Hope you are able to see a lift off sometime Sue. Have a look this year at some of the launch windows set up for the future this year. One might work for a time you are visiting.

Congratulations on being a breast cancer survivor. That is a hard fought battle for some for sure. I hope all is clear for you and you are doing well.




Sue M said:


> Today is World Day of Prayer. Never more needed. Every year a different country hosts it. This year I believe it’s England? I’ll be attending via zoom this afternoon.



You are right. The world needs prayer for sure.




macraven said:


> Fantastic pics…
> Thanks for sharing !!



Thank you Mac. Your welcome.




Sue M said:


> Great pics Robo!



Thank you Sue.




schumigirl said:


> Nice pictures Robbie...........thanks for posting them!



Thank you Carole.




schumigirl said:


> Curry was lovely......very hot and spicier than I thought it would be, but would use that paste again if I wanted a short cut Thai curry again. Added in some sticky coconut rice although we don`t eat a lot of that, but works well together.



Sounds yummy.


Lazy day today. Did get a little nap in.

Enjoyed seeing the lift off yesterday and lunch with my sister at Cheesecake Factory. I always enjoy time with my sisters.

I did have a look around the Mall and nothing looked that appealing to buy. So I picked up some chocolate for hubby and headed home.

The sun has been shining and it’s been breezy. Just did not have the energy to do much today. So thankful I don’t have to do much on days like today.

I started a new book a few days ago and it is boring me to tears almost. I do not like not finishing things.....LOL...I’am so tempted to give up on it.

I need to think about what i’am going to pull together for dinner.

I have never had a Cadbury creme egg. Looks interesting. Something else I need to try.


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. I meant to post earlier today, but today didn’t go as planned. I thought I would have a lazy day at home. First I had to get up a little early. Dh needed to take his car into the shop. I dropped him and B at the university and then went to Walmart to pick up a few things. I came home and colored the skunk stripe in my hair. I don’t want that showing up in vacation photos. Dh’s classes were over by 1:00, so I picked him up and we went to lunch. Afterwards he wanted to go see the new Batman movie. It was longer than I expected. We stopped for ice cream after the movie and finally got home around 6:30.




schumigirl said:


> With the old finance thing.....I got an email a few days ago, only saw it today from a Russian who wanted to "honestly" transfer over £35 million pounds to my account and I would get 25% for helping him out........lol......I felt so special!!! lol...


 I wonder if he’s related to that Nigerian prince I used to get emails from. 



schumigirl said:


> Been laid up last few days with flu symptoms........frozen to the core, aching joints and bones and then melting hot. Haven`t moved much at all since Wednesday lunchtime when it hit me. I think I got really chilled out for the walk we cut short as it was perishingly cold. Shouldn`t have gone out at all really, there was not another soul along the walkways on the shore front which is very unusual.
> 
> Thankfully I have the best husband who is amazing when I`m poorly, which is thankfully not very often.......he has never left my side with drinks, pain relief and general sympathy.....and now ice cream and creme eggs too!!!





schumigirl said:


> Back to full strength this morning and defintely up before mac`s kitties this morning........didn`t think I was going to sleep last night as I had slept most of the previous 2 days, but out like a light


 sleep is probably the best thing. Glad you are feeling better now. 



soniam said:


> @schumigirl I hope you get to feeling better. Eat a creme egg for me. I won't be eating any of the American ones I bought until April. However, the British ones are exceptionally better, but I will take what I can get.


 Would you believe I have never eaten a creme egg? They always looked kind of gross to me. 



Sue M said:


> Pain at the pump this week. Almost up to $2.00/litre  That’s like $8.00/gallon for youse in the US. So everything else is going up too because it costs more for shipping.


 Yikes! I thought our prices were bad. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Feeling better today. Came down with a horrible migraine late yesterday afternoon. Finished my day at work, went home, and laid down. It was a fend for yourself night last night. Momma didn't cook. Youngest ds whipped me up a sandwich to eat. I watched a little tv then was in bed by 8:00. I slept straight through until 7:00 this morning. Have the migraine hang over, but feeling much better. Not sure what brought it on...but glad it has passed now.


 Glad you are feeling better now. 



Robo56 said:


> Here’s a few pictures of the rocket from SpaceX feed.


Cool pics. Thanks for sharing.

I am officially in single digits. The days until my vacation:


Guess how many days I am from my Universal trip. Here is a hint:


----------



## soniam

Lynne G said:


> Oh Schumi, glad you are feeling better.
> Yeah, the Easter candy is everywhere now.  But not sure why, as any bought now will be eaten long before Easter.  And it’s seems late arriving this year, as mid April.  So while will buy some candy, probably be until later, or until I see the shelves starting to bare. And only older one likes those creme eggs.



I have a big container that I hide the holiday candy in and behind on the top most shelf in the pantry. Since I am on keto right now and not eating sweets, it's easier for me and my family to hold off until Easter, which is our anniversary this year too. We also have leftover Valentine's day candy that DH is eating. DS has other candy that I had bought him. I do buy holiday candy early, so that I can be sure to get what I want before it's gone. They are already sold out around town for some of it, and it's not even April  

@schumigirl @macraven @Robo56 Hope you guys are feeling better. It sounds like you are.

@Pumpkin1172 That pie sounds fabulous. I won't ever be making one of those. DH hates bananas and coconut.


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin that price increase was brutal. You’d think with everything going on in the world Govt could have held off on tax increases.
I was only down a third but filled up the other day anyway. .How did the pie come out? 

Robo yum Cheesecake Factory. One of my fav stops when we fly out of SeaTac!  AlsoFlorida locations in Lauderdale and Boca. 
Survivor for over 20 yrs!  Hard battle but I won!  I was lucky I found it early.
I will look up dates for Aug launches!  

Glad to hear Schumi and Pumpkin are feeling better.

Charade how did you enjoy Batman?  I hate to admit I fell asleep during Dark Knight!  I think with the Cadbury Egg you either like them or don’t!  A pass for me!  
Yay, 25 days till Universal!

Soniam good reminder to get Easter chocolates early.  I may treat myself to Purdy’s sugar free chocolate!


----------



## Lynne G

Good morning.  Wash being done, train whistles being heard , well think it’s a freight train by the deeper sounds it was.  Birds were chirping and cooing before the sun came up.  Guess they are enjoying this sunny start to a mostly cloudy day.  And we are still in the below freezing early mornings, with it being 26 out.  But 53 the high temp, so will be a nice, dry day.  Will take my shades just in case. Have errands to run, and little one wants that huge mall visit.  Might be a threesome, as older one has a day off today.  


Super Sized Saturday homies. I hope this finds all feeling much better today, and a hug or two, for those that need that comfort today.

And ooh, from Christmas chocolates, to Valentine’s ones, to Easter candy, it’s nice to have a sweet reason to enjoy a sweet or two.


----------



## macraven

Hope you do reach that 53 temp today Lynne!
Cold weather is not fun in March

We had 81 yesterday but have not checked what our temps predictions are for today

I was going to fill the tank up yesterday when I heard about gas price increases but failed to do so

it’s #1 on my to do list today


----------



## Charade67

Happy Saturday. I am not sure what I am going to do today. A trip to Home Depot may be in order. We need a new water filter for the refrigerator.  

Tonight we are going back to Roanoke to see a British Invasion show. I’m trying to think of a god place for dinner. Maybe Cuban since we don’t have a Cuban restaurant in my town.




soniam said:


> We also have leftover Valentine's day candy that DH is eating


 Leftover? Candy would never last that long in my house. 



Sue M said:


> Charade how did you enjoy Batman? I hate to admit I fell asleep during Dark Knight! I think with the Cadbury Egg you either like them or don’t! A pass for me!
> Yay, 25 days till Universal!


 For me Batman was okay. It was a really slow start and really didn’t grab my interest until about halfway through. I almost nodded off during parts of it, but that may have just been because I was very sleepy. I’m not a big Batman fan to begin with and even less so of the darker, grittier Batman movies. 



macraven said:


> I was going to fill the tank up yesterday when I heard about gas price increases but failed to do so


I should have done that yesterday. I heard gas prices rose almost 30 cents overnight.

I think I will go make sure my shorts still fit. This time next week I will be heading over to Williamsburg for a brief stop before going to Orlando.
How  days?


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> Leftover? Candy would never last that long in my house.



I kind of bought a lot. Plus, I was only eating it for Valentine's Day and the weekend. DS won't eat most of it; he's very picky. So, it's just DH right now. He won't eat some of the gummy stuff I bought. I love those gummy cinnamon hearts, but it's hard on the digestive system to eat a whole bag in one weekend. I will take the leftovers with me on our Spring Break trip to Big Bend in a week. We actually still have a little bit of xmas candy leftover I think. Once there's a few pieces left, DH asks if he should save them for me once I am eating garbage again. It's only a few pieces here and there though.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh my, did not need a nap, or so I thought, but around 3 this afternoon, I asked if anyone needed anything, then fell asleep.  No one said boo to me.  Woke up, and thought it was 6 am not 6 pm.  But got my head back to oh it was an afternoon nap, and was ooh, no one complained about dinner.  Hence, by the time all said hungry, our go to mac and cheese with hotdogs was our dinner.  Hotdogs were cooked separately, as little one will not eat them, but the rest of us do.  No matter, easy enough to add in each own’s bowl.  Now with some tea, as while I thought house felt a bit cool, older one said doesn’t it feel hot in here.  Sigh.  The joys of old age.  Most get hot flashes, but I get cold ones.  And so, I’m the only one with a throw on me, the kids and DH are in shorts and short sleeves.  I have pants on.  

But after that couple hours nap, will I stay up with those night owls?  Most likely not.  That nap did not make me feel refreshed.  Still feel tired.  And this, while very dark out, a wish for all to have that very good night’s sleep.  

And a final yay.  Record breaking 70’s the high tomorrow.  Though with a wind advisory issued too.  That’s okay, shorts and hair tied back if you see me tomorrow.  Oh, and perfectly blonde as had my salon visit mid week.


----------



## buckeev




----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


>


You home now or on another road trip?

I’m quite fond of your red convertible..


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, an early bird I still am.  House is very quiet, though thought I heard sone rain a little while ago.  Feel refreshed, though was up at around 1 am, but thought, go back to sleep.  And did.  Not sure why I felt so tired yesterday.  I think it was just a long feeling week.

Hey, a Buckeev drive by, Hope that means you are enjoying life right now, and heading on a trip.

Well, it’s 45 out, and rainy morning it’s said to be. But usually, with that wet coming from the South, it’s still going to be a warm day, with not much sun. That’s okay, the only events we have this Sunday is trash to the curb, alarm already set, and older one works today, though at least starts closer to lunchtime. By then, he may be getting there in the rain, then a warm feeling afternoon and still warm when he returns in early evening. DH out the door early, so it’s just me left being up. I am hoping little one wakes up around when older one does. Never did get to that huge mall, so that’s on our agenda too. And with weekend crowds there, I’d much rather get there around opening time. Will see.

So from a rainy warm Sunday here, hoping all the homies have a more sunny and warm super sized Sunday today.

Good morning.  Tea and some fresh baked shortbread cookies that just came out of the oven.  Hehe, both the stove and oven were lit.

Sunday homies. That traditionally day of rest.  Hope all are in that relaxing mode today.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne I hate that, when you wake up and don’t know it it’s the next day!  Happened to me once. Almost thought I should be getting ready for work!  
I had afternoon nap yesterday!  

Buckeev  

Soniam we have a chocolate company here, Purdys. Similar to Sees I think. They do nice sugar free chocolates and you’d never know the difference!  When I need a chocolate fix I go there!  

Charade always fun to start laying out clothes for a trip!  Good luck with the shorts!

This weekend has been sunny and temps climbing.  Yesterday went for a club paddle. We had 22 show up!  We’re all climbing out of the woodwork with improved weather. 
paddled 10km. A foggy start. I could see the marine layer hanging over the inlet like a fluffy blanket from our house up on the hillside. Drove down into the fog. Why don’t people put their full lights on in fog?  So stupid ugh. From behind if they don’t have tail lights on you can’t see them very well. A real source of annoyance for me. But out on the water all was calm. There’s something very ethereal like paddling in the fog. Saw a fog-bow!  It did burn off fairly quickly. And the rest of our paddle was in brilliant sunshine. 
Today it’s supposed to hit 50’s. No plans. But should start garden cleanup! And vacuum. 
Tomorrow have plans with youngest for a hike.

Enjoy your Sunday!  Tonight Walking Dead!


----------



## Charade67

Happy lazy Sunday. We had a great time at the British Invasion concert last night. Most of the audience was probably at least 15-20 years older than me. They all seemed to be having fun though.  We stopped for dinner at a Cuban restaurant first. I  first thought the restaurant was closed because the front was boarded up. Someone had crashed their car into the restaurant. 
The food was excellent and I even had a cup of coffee. 

I normally don’t like coffee, but I like the Cuban coffee.

This time next week we should be in our hotel at Disney.


----------



## macraven

Charade you probably were the “young kids “
at the concert…
Did the audience sing along with the British hit 
songs ?

We ended up putting the ac on this evening
Had the windows open during the day but after dinner, knew we would not sleep due to the heat 

Some years our ac is on early March and some years we can hold off to end of March, or beginning of April

Had our first lawn mow in February so kind of figured ac would be on early this month

Good night homies !
Sweet dreams for all!


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Charade you probably were the “young kids “
> at the concert…
> Did the audience sing along with the British hit
> songs ?


Many were singing along. Some even got up and danced. 
I told Dh that in about 20 years we will be going to see cover bands performing Prince and Madonna songs.


----------



## Lynne G

Sue, that paddle time sounded perfect.  Glad your weather is getting nicer out.  

Yay Charade, the countdown is close now. Happy you enjoyed that show, and had what looks like a very nice meal. While most of our restaurants are open, there are at least 2 we saw, have closed up shop. Sad, as they were both one of our favorites. Not much Cuban around here, though I’m sure you can find some somewhere in the City. Closer to us, is Asian and Portuguese style places. A newer arriving steak chain, called the Copper Crow, opened close to us. Little one looked at menu, and hope to try there some day. Hopefully they don’t close before we try them.

As my youngest DB said yesterday, nice when you don’t hear the heater this time of year. Yes, a shot of nicer weather ends tonight, with rain and thunderstorms predicted in the overnight. Yep, cold front arriving in the wee hours of tomorrow, to make the highest degree for today, 76 degrees, to a more seasonal 51 degree tomorrow. And power ball time: that camel will certainly have a coat on. 39 the high temp on Wednesday. Hello cold front.

But as today, a warm day, as already 57 degrees out.  And as yesterday, wind advisory issued, so today too.  Windy late in the afternoon. But as a mostly clear sky, the sunrise should make this early morning filled with glorious sunshine. Then the clouds arrive, making it a mostly cloudy day.  So a smile from this family. Shorts and no jacket today.  Woot!

But back to that routine, and will hear those trash trucks soon enough. Yep, that Monday has arrived. And older one had showed me his schedule this week. He’s off on Friday. Hmm, another older one and me week day fun day? Shorter week day routine week? Ooh, sounds good to me.

So, a nice enough day us homies are having, and we wish the rest of the homie families to have that ever so marvelous Monday.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Where is everyone? It has been really quiet here.

Dh’s car has failed its annual inspection. He needs new tires. That should be taken care of today. Meanwhile I am playing chauffeur. I am currently waiting on him at his cardiology appointment then I need to take him to work.




Lynne G said:


> Yay Charade, the countdown is close now. Happy you enjoyed that show, and had what looks like a very nice meal. While most of our restaurants are open, there are at least 2 we saw, have closed up shop. Sad, as they were both one of our favorites. Not much Cuban around here, though I’m sure you can find some somewhere in the City. Closer to us, is Asian and Portuguese style places. A newer arriving steak chain, called the Copper Crow, opened close to us. Little one looked at menu, and hope to try there some day. Hopefully they don’t close before we try them.


Sadly, we have had a few restaurants close too including one of our favorites. We have to drive an hour for Cuban food, but it’s worth it.

Hoping for a quiet week at work this week. Days until we leave:


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I blinked and the weekend was over 

It went by way too fast OR I could use one more day off lol.  

Not much happening in our little piece of the world.  The sun finally came out on Saturday and yesterday.  I enjoyed every moment - and even opened the windows for a bit over the weekend to air out the house.  Last night I did bbq some pork chops on the grill which were delicious.  

My pie(s) turned out delicious.  They were easier than I had ever thought they would be.  Now I know what I could whip one of them up quickly as long as it has time to cool before it needs to be eaten.  Very easy! 

We paid bills last night and added up the cost of our trip.  It was a little eye opening....but we also did exactly what we wanted, ate where we wanted etc etc etc.  With the exchange rate, it was more than we had originally wanted to spend...but we don't regret one thing we did.  It was a special holiday to treat ourselves for a milestone birthday celebration.  Surprisingly our meals were the most expensive part of our trip and we surprisingly only had one bad meal!  We had a blast and go to see and experience so many things.

@Charade67 You must be getting so excited now!!!  Sooooo close until your off and running enjoying the parks!!!!  

@Sue M The pies turned out fabulous.  I won't complain too much as our price of gas is a little lower here, but not by much   When dh filled up  my car it was 85 bucks.  And my Izzy is NOT great on gas with city driving.  It made me want to puke actually.  I will be rethinking my trips home for lunch hours now.  But I do enjoy the break of heading home over my lunch breaks.  I try not to go into stores - as I will spend $$$. 

Well, I should finish shuffling this pile of papers on my desk.  

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, kids waited to after lunch to get gas in my car. Waited in a long line, and said as they were pumping, price went up 2 cents more.  Over 4 dollars here.  Sigh.  But I’m with you Pumpkin, I like traveling where I want to enjoy lunch or just wandering around a mall.  Lately, we plan now where we go, what is close and hit all we need. Luckily, without commuting, less miles on my car.

Quiet enough afternoon.  Saying wind gusts could be damaging, and raining now.  But still warm, as 75 out. Saying tonight wind gusts 40 to 50 mph.  Hoping no power loss.


----------



## Charade67

Pumpkin1172 said:


> We paid bills last night and added up the cost of our trip. It was a little eye opening....but we also did exactly what we wanted, ate where we wanted etc etc etc. With the exchange rate, it was more than we had originally wanted to spend...but we don't regret one thing we did. It was a special holiday to treat ourselves for a milestone birthday celebration. Surprisingly our meals were the most expensive part of our trip and we surprisingly only had one bad meal! We had a blast and go to see and experience so many things.


 Sometimes you just need to splurge a little. Especially for a milestone birthday. We have paid for everything so far with the exception of food and souvenirs. I’m going to put those on my Disney rewards card and ears more Disney dollars for our next trip.  



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, kids waited to after lunch to get gas in my car. Waited in a long line, and said as they were pumping, price went up 2 cents more.  Over 4 dollars here.  Sigh.  But I’m with you Pumpkin, I like traveling where I want to enjoy lunch or just wandering around a mall.  Lately, we plan now where we go, what is close and hit all we need. Luckily, without commuting, less miles on my car.
> 
> Quiet enough afternoon.  Saying wind gusts could be damaging, and raining now.  But still warm, as 75 out. Saying tonight wind gusts 40 to 50 mph.  Hoping no power loss.


 Gas is at 3.99 here, but I am expecting it to go higher. 
Crazy windy day here too.

Where is everyone?



Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Lynne G

Twice my phone buzzed with severe thunderstorms warnings.  Eh, whatever.  

Made myself some tea, and getting ready for bed.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, a Tuesday is here.  A partly cloudy much cooler day, and last night, that howling wind tried to not get me to sleep. Was so dark and noisy windy and rainy last night. Heard that neighbor’s trash can blow around, but at least did not hit our house this time.  

But as it’s 40 degrees out now, older one had that very early start today, so 3 of the 4 of us are already up and working. He still wore shorts, but was looking for his heavier sweatshirt. Yep, with the high not even 50 degrees, I’ll be in pants and my lightweight winter jacket for my lunchtime walk. Hoping that sunny part will be around lunchtime too.

So, have a taco or two today. Hope Mac’s teeth are not hurting now, and can enjoy that fare from Taco Bell today.

T’s today.  Tea, Tacos and having a wish that all have a Terrific Tuesday. A good morning to all.  Join in, the lights are still on, as until the time change this weekend, it’s still before sunrise.


----------



## Charade67

Super quick good morning before I leave for work.

Just a few more days.


----------



## Sue M

@Charade that concert sounds like something I would love!  Won’t be long now   Which wdw resort are you stay at?  I forgot! )

Lynne wow that’s nice to get 70’s for awhile. Now back to the regular scheduled programme I guess!

Mac we definitely haven’t had our first mow yet!  But did have the tree trimmers here. Made a big difference opening back our view. And had a couple of dead trees taken out.

Pumpkin glad you enjoyed your trip!  The exchange rate sure is bad now. But we’ve seen worse I guess.  The price of gas does make me rethink my trips around town too. .

Lynne the wind would keep me up!  You’d think that neighbour would figure out they need to secure their trash bins!  I think you’ve mentioned before about them blowing around.

Charade love the countdowns!  

once again I’m behind, but at least don’t have 10 pages to get thru lol!  Sunday night was excited to see Outlander new series is back!  And of course it’s Dead night too!  Been also watching The Gilded Age.
Sunday was the last of our sunshine. Back to the regular schedule of rain and overcast skies. Went for a walk with a friend and our dogs. Should have done some garden cleanup, but admit I was kinda sore from Saturday paddle.  We also had BBQd pork chops!
.
Yesterday was a grey drizzly kind of day. Youngest and I met for lunch then went to see Batman. Glad we went to the theatre with recliner chairs! It’s a game changer! Especially with long movies!

Today not such a fun day. Will be at the church helping to set up the hall for a funeral. Sad story, one of our parishioners passed away. He and his wife were hiking a local trail aptly known as The Grind where he suffered a massive coronary.

Enjoy Taco Tuesday!  I sorta had mine yesterday!  For lunch we went to a similar Chipotle type place and I had a bowl.

Sun not quite up yet here at 6:00 but it’s getting lighter. I’ve been up since 4:00  the dog woke me up puking. Ugh. Going to be a long day.


----------



## keishashadow

Head’s up for those on fence waiting to book their flights due to the price of crude.  hoping current pricing holds until SWA releases fall schedule later this month.

The mr fell in love with this reclining loveseat on Saturday, it joined us yesterday . Never had an electric one before, really like how it goes completely flat. I predict many catnaps in our futures. Always scotchguard my own furniture, the fumes.  Think they changed the formulation of it, seems much stronger since I last utilized it.

don’t think my LR has been so clean since we moved in.  Pulled up some carpet What is that silty sort of dust that gathers under it?  Not sure if going to have our hardwood floors refinished or put down the new (laminate plank?sort) over it.  Need to do some research there.  At this stage, just put down a room sized rug & will live with it. 

Hauled the existing loveseat to jr’s house Sunday.  Our backs let us know that he will need his big friends to handle that task for our reclining sofa that he’s also ’inheriting’.  It’s a good thing my LR is large enough to hold all the furniture for now.

Our new sofa recliner is coming Thursday.  Had given up on the one I ordered in Oct ‘20 ever coming in From the manufacturer.  Lucked into another coming into store from same company when I went to collect my deposit last Thursday. 

a bit different From original, still solid wood frame & US made.  Didn’t offer a matching loveseat.  A chair & a half thing? Not my cuppa.  Just as well, I’m not a real matchy-matchy sort as to furniture Upholstery anyway in same room As long in same color family. 

Robbie - lovely pictures!  Have to be fast to get that many good ones on a cell phone.  We rarely take the good camera along for the ride to Orlando as so heavy with the lenses.  Next time think I may try taking a video and then capturing screen shots Ever try that method? 


Sue M said:


> I’m a breast cancer survivor


good for you!!! 


schumigirl said:


> My mum however.....you cannot eat them in front of her as she just hates the sight of them for some reason....


i just hold breath my boys don’t ‘drip’ Lol. 


schumigirl said:


> think we`ve been paying the equivalent of $8 (American) for years here for fuel,


yes, it’s all in the mindset.  Wish i had filled up Saturday, believe it’s at least $.20 more a gallon now


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Youngest ds whipped me up a sandwich to eat. I watched a little tv then was in bed by 8:00. I slept straight through until 7:00 this morning. Have the migraine hang over, but feeling much better. Not sure what brought it on...but glad it has passed now.


aw, that’s a sweet son you have there


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Whipped up the filling for a banana coconut cream pie


never heard of that variety.  not big on cream pies normally, wish I could muster up a good lemon meringue. I’ve had far More misses than hits, have given up since I’m the only one who eats them anyway.


Charade67 said:


> I came home and colored the skunk stripe in my hair. I don’t want that showing up in vacation photos.


I’m reverse with a dark stripe.  Haven’t had mine done since middle of November. DH starting to drop hints


soniam said:


> I have a big container that I hide the holiday candy in and behind on the top most shelf in the pantry.


haha same here   If i see what I like sitting out, difficult to resist.  The mr’s idea of breakfast pre work is chocolate & Pepsi.


Charade67 said:


> For me Batman was okay. It was a really slow start and really didn’t grab my interest until about halfway through


i’m hearing 50-50 from people.  All commented it was too long for their liking. Not a Robert Patterson/twilight fan, hard to get past that for me.  Think I’ll wait till it hits streaming. 


soniam said:


> DS won't eat most of it; he's very picky


i have one who won’t eat chocolate or catsup.  have thought a few times about running a DNA test


Lynne G said:


> The joys of old age. Most get hot flashes, but I get cold ones. And so, I’m the only one with a throw on me, the kids and DH are in shorts and short sleeves. I have pants on.


well, that is different


Lynne G said:


> Waited in a long line, and said as they were pumping, price went up 2 cents more.


like a slot machine in reverse lol


----------



## Lynne G

Ugh, sick dog no fun, Sue.  Yeah, they are heavy plastic rolling cans, so they place them up against their home.  I guess just a place when that high wind is just right, one gets airborne. And with a Monday pick up, the cans were probably empty last night.  At least we did not loose power, and I did get to sleep enough, I was rested by the time I got up.  

Yay, Charade. 5 more days. Our state university has Spring Break this week. Older one has the local community college’s break in two weeks, and poor little one, no break from her state funded university. But she’s done at the end of April, and older one not until third week in May. Hope your trip has great weather and have a fabulous time.

Well don’t ya know, thanks to this cold front, a low front coming along tomorrow, bringing wet. Yes, 1 to 2 inches of snow for my Wednesday. Hope that camel has his winter coat ready. Eh, he’s probably on Spring Break somewhere warm.  Sigh.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah Keisha, missed your post while I was typing and doing other.  Yay for some new furniture.  Love that recliner reclining all the way. Yeah, about 20 dollars higher than last fill up.  Sigh.  Middle class always gets the worse of inflation.  

Ooh almost time for that lunchtime walk.  Maybe shades?  Does not look that bright out right now.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Charade you probably were the “young kids “
> at the concert…
> Did the audience sing along with the British hit
> songs ?
> 
> We ended up putting the ac on this evening
> Had the windows open during the day but after dinner, knew we would not sleep due to the heat
> 
> Some years our ac is on early March and some years we can hold off to end of March, or beginning of April
> 
> Had our first lawn mow in February so kind of figured ac would be on early this month
> 
> Good night homies !
> Sweet dreams for all!



You have been getting some lovely temps for this time of year......and February is very early for lawns being mowed!! 

Our gardener tells us he`ll be doing ours in the next few weeks, and they do look as though they need doing right now. 

Enjoy using that air conditioning!! 





Charade67 said:


> Many were singing along. Some even got up and danced.
> I told Dh that in about 20 years we will be going to see cover bands performing Prince and Madonna songs.



True. 

Although they do have them now. Over the UK they have amazing venues that do 80`s weekends and although some have the actual remains of some groups, they do have cover bands for some like you mentioned. We saw an amazing Madonna cover one evening. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> We paid bills last night and added up the cost of our trip.  It was a little eye opening....but we also did exactly what we wanted, ate where we wanted etc etc etc.  With the exchange rate, it was more than we had originally wanted to spend...but we don't regret one thing we did.  It was a special holiday to treat ourselves for a milestone birthday celebration.  Surprisingly our meals were the most expensive part of our trip and we surprisingly only had one bad meal!  We had a blast and go to see and experience so many things.



What is this witchcraft you speak of......adding up the cost of trips????? lol.....I`m not that brave!!! 




Charade67 said:


> Where is everyone?



Can`t speak for everyone else, but sometimes I take little breaks to avoid the snark and other rabid babbling nonsense, otherwise I might say something I`d rather keep to myself. 




keishashadow said:


> Head’s up for those on fence waiting to book their flights due to the price of crude.  hoping current pricing holds until SWA releases fall schedule later this month.
> 
> View attachment 652852The mr fell in love with this reclining loveseat on Saturday, it joined us yesterday . Never had an electric one before, really like how it goes completely flat. I predict many catnaps in our futures. Always scotchguard my own furniture, the fumes.  Think they changed the formulation of it, seems much stronger since I last utilized it.
> 
> don’t think my LR has been so clean since we moved in.  Pulled up some carpet What is that silty sort of dust that gathers under it?  Not sure if going to have our hardwood floors refinished or put down the new (laminate plank?sort) over it.  Need to do some research there.  At this stage, just put down a room sized rug & will live with it.
> 
> Hauled the existing loveseat to jr’s house Sunday.  Our backs let us know that he will need his big friends to handle that task for our reclining sofa that he’s also ’inheriting’.  It’s a good thing my LR is large enough to hold all the furniture for now.
> 
> Our new sofa recliner is coming Thursday.  Had given up on the one I ordered in Oct ‘20 ever coming in From the manufacturer.  Lucked into another coming into store from same company when I went to collect my deposit last Thursday.
> 
> a bit different From original, still solid wood frame & US made.  Didn’t offer a matching loveseat.  A chair & a half thing? Not my cuppa.  Just as well, I’m not a real matchy-matchy sort as to furniture Upholstery anyway in same room As long in same color family.
> 
> Robbie - lovely pictures!  Have to be fast to get that many good ones on a cell phone.  We rarely take the good camera along for the ride to Orlando as so heavy with the lenses.  Next time think I may try taking a video and then capturing screen shots Ever try that method?
> 
> good for you!!!
> 
> i just hold breath my boys don’t ‘drip’ Lol.
> 
> yes, it’s all in the mindset.  Wish i had filled up Saturday, believe it’s at least $.20 more a gallon now
> 
> aw, that’s a sweet son you have there
> 
> never heard of that variety.  not big on cream pies normally, wish I could muster up a good lemon meringue. I’ve had far More misses than hits, have given up since I’m the only one who eats them anyway.
> 
> I’m reverse with a dark stripe.  Haven’t had mine done since middle of November. DH starting to drop hints
> 
> haha same here   If i see what I like sitting out, difficult to resist.  The mr’s idea of breakfast pre work is chocolate & Pepsi.
> 
> i’m hearing 50-50 from people.  All commented it was too long for their liking. Not a Robert Patterson/twilight fan, hard to get past that for me.  Think I’ll wait till it hits streaming.
> 
> i have one who won’t eat chocolate or catsup.  have thought a few times about running a DNA test
> 
> well, that is different
> 
> like a slot machine in reverse lol



I showed those pictures to Tom earlier........hmmm. He has wanted those recliners for years in one of the sitting rooms....I`ve always said no as i`d never get him out of them!!! But they do both look ever so comfy and you`ll both spend many hours in them I`m sure!! 

I could lend you Tom as our furniture is moved.....and I mean everything every month. I once said look it doesn`t need doing it`s still immaculate under those sofas/units and so on.....he looked at me as though I were 5 and said that`s because we do it every month........  I was duly admonished!!!

Enjoy them both!! 

Lemon meringue pie......lush...I`m the only one who likes them among us, but lots of friends like them so will make them.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick morning stop in!!!!

Paper stack seems to be a little light again today.  Not much to do today.  Have some accounts to check up on, but other than that, not many papers to shuffle around.   Guess it will be a day dreaming type of day.,  Had another discussion last night about a trip (when crossing our fingers parks are typically a little slower)  for early December - after your Thanksgiving and before the xmas rush.  Going to price out some options for us.  Since there will 4 or possible 5 ( if dd has her way and comes along too lol) for one last family trip, it will make it a little more pricey lol.  I have a few things I can do to save a few bucks here and there, but we are also not the type to nickel and dime or do things the cheapest way either. 

It was a little chilly this morning again   Had to pull out the big gun coat and mittens to drive as it was just too cold to not put them on.  Then again, I'm a wimp when it comes to cold weather.  I am hoping that soon spring shows up and stays.  I am really needing to see green, with leaves on trees, not just white, brown lifeless trees or snow covered pine trees.  It's time!!!



Charade67 said:


> Sometimes you just need to splurge a little. Especially for a milestone birthday. We have paid for everything so far with the exception of food and souvenirs. I’m going to put those on my Disney rewards card and ears more Disney dollars for our next trip.


And we did!  We didn't bat an eye for anything.  We ate some great meals, Longhorn, Outback, Joe's Crab Shack, Brown Derby, Boathouse in Disney Springs,  Cocobeach Pier, Kiki's, Chil Fil-A . CowFish,  We had some great meals!!!!!  We had one disappointing meal at Confisco's and we wouldn't go back there again.  VERY slow service, and bland blah meal with lackluster service. 


Sue M said:


> Sun not quite up yet here at 6:00 but it’s getting lighter. I’ve been up since 4:00  the dog woke me up puking. Ugh. Going to be a long day.


I hope the dog feels better and it is nothing serious. 


keishashadow said:


> r fell in love with this reclining loveseat on Saturday, it joined us yesterday . Never had an electric one before, really like how it goes completely flat. I predict many catnaps in our futures. Always scotchguard my own furniture, the fumes. Think they changed the formulation of it, seems much stronger since I last utilized it.


We love our power recliners!  My only complaint is the opposite of the power chairs that help lift you out of them...is that it takes a little bit it time for the chair to go back so you can get out of them.  Enjoy your new furniture!!!!


schumigirl said:


> What is this witchcraft you speak of......adding up the cost of trips????? lol.....I`m not that brave!!!


  I know!!! I was perfectly content with the account balances after we paid off the credit cards and bills.  DH on the other hand, needed to know.  I would rather just live knowing that we enjoyed ourselves and had an amazing holiday!!!!  But I will look at some things I can use ( credit card and hotel points) to help offset out next trip a bit since there will be 4-5 of us going for one last family holiday. 

Well...it is almost lunch time here.  Not sure what I'm going to eat yet, but I'm sure something will find it's way onto my desk to eat lol. 

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Joe's Crap Shack,


Was it that bad?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Charade67 said:


> Was it that bad?


  OH my   It was actually really good!!!!  We really liked it!!!!  I found it to be like Red Lobster lines.  They did sell a rather crass t-shirt there though, but the food and drinks were great!  

I did edit my mistake


----------



## Lynne G

My kids like the fries at Joe’s.  Glad your trip was some great food and fun times, Pumpkin.  

Dinner for us.  Said want pasta and meatballs  or hamburgers.  No response.  Thinking maybe pasta and meatballs.  Made some coffee, as not wanting tea right now.


----------



## Charade67

Hello again. Thought I would get in a post while I am waiting for dinner to cook. Nothing interesting going on here.



Sue M said:


> @Charade that concert sounds like something I would love! Won’t be long now Which wdw resort are you stay at? I forgot! )


The concert was quite fun. I don't know exactly when I became a fan of 60's music, but I have like it for a long time. We are staying at All Star Music. 



Sue M said:


> Today not such a fun day. Will be at the church helping to set up the hall for a funeral. Sad story, one of our parishioners passed away. He and his wife were hiking a local trail aptly known as The Grind where he suffered a massive coronary.


 So sorry to hear that. 



keishashadow said:


> Head’s up for those on fence waiting to book their flights due to the price of crude. hoping current pricing holds until SWA releases fall schedule later this month


I am so glad I booked my flight for September already. I used flight miles, but it's now almost twice the amount of miles I used. 



keishashadow said:


> he mr fell in love with this reclining loveseat on Saturday, it joined us yesterday . Never had an electric one before, really like how it goes completely flat. I predict many catnaps in our futures


 We have one that we like for the most part. My favorite thing is the USB port in the side. I always have my iPad charged. The one think I don't like is how long it take to get the chair back upright. Usually it isn't a problem, but I can't get up quickly if I need to answer the door. 



keishashadow said:


> i’m hearing 50-50 from people. All commented it was too long for their liking. Not a Robert Patterson/twilight fan, hard to get past that for me. Think I’ll wait till it hits streaming.


 I agree that it was too long. I also thought it was too slow moving for a large part of the movie. 



Lynne G said:


> Well don’t ya know, thanks to this cold front, a low front coming along tomorrow, bringing wet. Yes, 1 to 2 inches of snow for my Wednesday.


 Snow? No, it's almost spring. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Guess it will be a day dreaming type of day., Had another discussion last night about a trip (when crossing our fingers parks are typically a little slower) for early December - after your Thanksgiving and before the xmas rush.


That would be a great time to go. Should have cooler weather. 

OK. Time to eat.


----------



## keishashadow

Sue wow, talk about ironic for that poor man’s demise 





Lynne G said:


> Hope that camel has his winter coat ready. Eh, he’s probably on Spring Break somewhere warm. Sigh.


Then they are smarter than I had assumed 





schumigirl said:


> I could lend you Tom as our furniture is moved.....and I mean everything every month.


Another wow there. At this stage of the game, we are lucky to move it out once a month so I can dust  somehow always a few dog toys make their way back there 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> it takes a little bit it time for the chair to go back so you can get out of them. Enjoy your new furniture!!!!


Seriously, it does. Hadn’t realized it. Thot to myself I better get used to heading to the powder room a bit earlier lol 


Charade67 said:


> We have one that we like for the most part. My favorite thing is the USB port in the side.


I knew there was one, found another today, duh. It’s nice to have a few less cords strewn about the room


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Very quiet night tonight.

I was going to head to the gym tonight and try to get back into the swing of things, but our temps are sinking again, and I finally warmed up.  I was cold all day at work - even with the heater on under my desk.  It is only supposed to last until Thursday and warm up on Thursday.  Maybe tomorrow night I'll get there.  I did go last night.

I picked up the pictures from our trip.  Tomorrow I'll have to head and pick up a small album to put everything into.  Not much else to do tonight.  I guess I'll do a little reading and enjoy the rest of the night. 

I'll leave a nightlight on for our early risers and anyone who may be having trouble counting sheep tonight.  Not our best picture.of the castle...DH has an amazing one.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick morning stop in!!!!
> 
> Paper stack seems to be a little light again today.  Not much to do today.  Have some accounts to check up on, but other than that, not many papers to shuffle around.   Guess it will be a day dreaming type of day.,  Had another discussion last night about a trip (when crossing our fingers parks are typically a little slower)  for early December - after your Thanksgiving and before the xmas rush.  Going to price out some options for us.  Since there will 4 or possible 5 ( if dd has her way and comes along too lol) for one last family trip, it will make it a little more pricey lol.  I have a few things I can do to save a few bucks here and there, but we are also not the type to nickel and dime or do things the cheapest way either.
> 
> It was a little chilly this morning again   Had to pull out the big gun coat and mittens to drive as it was just too cold to not put them on.  Then again, I'm a wimp when it comes to cold weather.  I am hoping that soon spring shows up and stays.  I am really needing to see green, with leaves on trees, not just white, brown lifeless trees or snow covered pine trees.  It's time!!!
> 
> 
> And we did!  We didn't bat an eye for anything.  We ate some great meals, Longhorn, Outback, Joe's Crab Shack, Brown Derby, Boathouse in Disney Springs,  Cocobeach Pier, Kiki's, Chil Fil-A . CowFish,  We had some great meals!!!!!  We had one disappointing meal at Confisco's and we wouldn't go back there again.  VERY slow service, and bland blah meal with lackluster service.
> 
> I hope the dog feels better and it is nothing serious.
> 
> We love our power recliners!  My only complaint is the opposite of the power chairs that help lift you out of them...is that it takes a little bit it time for the chair to go back so you can get out of them.  Enjoy your new furniture!!!!
> 
> I know!!! I was perfectly content with the account balances after we paid off the credit cards and bills.  DH on the other hand, needed to know.  I would rather just live knowing that we enjoyed ourselves and had an amazing holiday!!!!  But I will look at some things I can use ( credit card and hotel points) to help offset out next trip a bit since there will be 4-5 of us going for one last family holiday.
> 
> Well...it is almost lunch time here.  Not sure what I'm going to eat yet, but I'm sure something will find it's way onto my desk to eat lol.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!



Oh I feel bad you didn`t enjoy Confisco Grille.....always a steady place for us where food and service are always top notch. But, I know what you mean one bad meal and it does put you off going back.

Glad you enjoyed Cowfish, one of our favourites we missed last trip......

Yes, I know Tom knows what our trips cost, I like to remain blissfully unaware....and I book everything lol.......it`s amazing what I can ignore!!





Charade67 said:


> Hello again. Thought I would get in a post while I am waiting for dinner to cook. Nothing interesting going on here.
> 
> The concert was quite fun. I don't know exactly when I became a fan of 60's music, but I have like it for a long time. We are staying at All Star Music.
> 
> So sorry to hear that.
> 
> I am so glad I booked my flight for September already. I used flight miles, but it's now almost twice the amount of miles I used.
> 
> We have one that we like for the most part. My favorite thing is the USB port in the side. I always have my iPad charged. The one think I don't like is how long it take to get the chair back upright. Usually it isn't a problem, but I can't get up quickly if I need to answer the door.
> 
> I agree that it was too long. I also thought it was too slow moving for a large part of the movie.
> 
> Snow? No, it's almost spring.
> 
> 
> That would be a great time to go. Should have cooler weather.
> 
> OK. Time to eat.



I think we all have days where there is nothing much going on in our lives......I`m patiently waiting on warmer weather than we have right now as are our friends I think......

We`ve enjoyed that late November early December time for 4 visits now and it is usually lovely.....we did get mid to high 80`s on most days and only the odd day felt cool, and I mean one day out of each of our trips which isn`t too bad. We enjoy that time.

Are you organised for your trip now?





keishashadow said:


> Sue wow, talk about ironic for that poor man’s demise
> Then they are smarter than I had assumed
> Another wow there. At this stage of the game, we are lucky to move it out once a month so I can dust  somehow always a few dog toys make their way back there
> 
> Seriously, it does. Hadn’t realized it. Thot to myself I better get used to heading to the powder room a bit earlier lol
> 
> I knew there was one, found another today, duh. It’s nice to have a few less cords strewn about the room



I think I inherited my mothers cleaning gene, although I hate it....I have to get things done and Tom is worse! We`re not OCD about it though, I could leave it longer quite happily.

I can imagine finding the dogs toys though, they do disappear mysteriously at times.

Yes, don`t get stuck in the chair needing to go!!! It does look incredibly comfy though as does the other one too. And it comes tomorrow? New furniture is always fun, especially a big comfy sofa......





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Very quiet night tonight.
> 
> I was going to head to the gym tonight and try to get back into the swing of things, but our temps are sinking again, and I finally warmed up.  I was cold all day at work - even with the heater on under my desk.  It is only supposed to last until Thursday and warm up on Thursday.  Maybe tomorrow night I'll get there.  I did go last night.
> 
> I picked up the pictures from our trip.  Tomorrow I'll have to head and pick up a small album to put everything into.  Not much else to do tonight.  I guess I'll do a little reading and enjoy the rest of the night.
> 
> I'll leave a nightlight on for our early risers and anyone who may be having trouble counting sheep tonight.  Not our best picture.of the castle...DH has an amazing one.
> View attachment 652991



Hope you enjoy getting back into a routine with exercise. I always admire folks who have the energy to leave the house and use a gym, especially after working during the day....takes a heck of a commitment......especially when it`s so cold. We`re still cold enough, so walks aren`t happening regularly yet for us.

Nice picture though.













​


----------



## Lynne G

Great picture Pumpkin, with the castle.  Thanks for keeping the light on.  Still very dark out, with the drizzling and overcast sky.  



Aw, poor camel, but must be feeling sorry for little one, no Spring Break for her, and yep, with that low weather system here, snow for us today. But saying not much, except West and North of the City, rain or mix where I am. Eh, it’s 39 now and drizzling. Windy, too, so feeling colder than that cool weather degree we are at now. But the temps won’t be much better, with 41 degrees the high, and wet to be all day, with the bulk of the wet to be in the morning. And at freezing in our overnight. Sigh.

Then it’s dry the rest of the week, but with some more snow chances on Saturday, where the the temps will actually fall 20 lower as the day goes on. 7 day forecast still has a high not even 40 for this coming Sunday. Brr. But yay, next week does seem to be much warmer, with 60’s highs, and with even a 70, predicted for the ending half of next week.

And so, not much exciting here either. Routine for us kinda day. Traffic and train whistle sounds like not much exciting around town either.

Thus, this windy wet weather day for us, wishing all that you will be having a sunshine filled, most happy, wonderful Wednesday.  And a good morning homies. Yay the day we say, get over that hump of a day, and woot, should be a lazy Friday for older one and me.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Up a little early today thanks to the cat. I am hoping for a quiet last 2 days of work this week.




schumigirl said:


> Are you organised for your trip now?


Almost. I haven’t started packing yet, but I have picked out the clothes I want to take. I also need to stop by the bank and get some cash to use for tips.

I was thinking we would stop at Busch Gardens for a few hours on Saturday (pick up some pass holder perks) but it looks like it is going to rain all day.
My countdown is for Sunday - the day we get on the plane.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning. Up a little early today thanks to the cat. I am hoping for a quiet last 2 days of work this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Almost. I haven’t started packing yet, but I have picked out the clothes I want to take. I also need to stop by the bank and get some cash to use for tips.
> 
> I was thinking we would stop at Busch Gardens for a few hours on Saturday (pick up some pass holder perks) but it looks like it is going to rain all day.
> My countdown is for Sunday - the day we get on the plane.
> 
> View attachment 653013



Sounds like a plan. Never been to Busch Gardens, but yes, weather can change plans in a heartbeat. Doesn`t take long to pack anyway I think we always have an idea of what we want to take.

Saw some video`s of flooded Disney parks yesterday or the day before, I forget.....wow, that was a lot of water flowing down those streets! 

Hope it picks up for you arriving.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick Early morning stop in!

It's a little chilly here again today.  It's about -22F or -32 ish.  It's cold  lol.  But on the flip side, the sun is shinning brightly, and I had to put on the sunglasses for my drive to work this morning!

Thank goodness today is  day.  Tomorrow is my nail appointment, and Friday is only a half day, as I am heading to the city by myself as we are having a birthday weekend redo with my sisters and Mom at dd's house.  It will be a good weekend.  We have a few things planned, a great meal at The Melting Pot, a paint night and I think dd got a booking for all of us to get pedicures lol.  

Thinking it will be a non-gym night again.  I will do a little baking tonight.  Dh and the boys are enjoying my homemade cookies I made on the weekend.  The first double batch is almost gone already.  I'll whip more up again tonight.  And make the hashbrown casserole dd loves for brunch on her bb.  I ordered her an oreo cheesecake from The cheesecake factory that I will pick up on my way to her house.  It will be just a little off the beaten path.  



schumigirl said:


> Yes, I know Tom knows what our trips cost, I like to remain blissfully unaware....and I book everything lol.......it`s amazing what I can ignore!!


I would love to be blissfully unaware, but unfortunately, because my fingers are in the money pot, I know.  I do all the planning, and dh doesn't bat an eye at what I plan  He just goes with the flow. Just like he was uncertain he would like Kennedy Space Centre, but ended up that was his second favorite thing we did...he has learned to trust that I know what I have planned for us to do . That...and the fact that after almost 30 years of marriage that we know each other   And I'm a bit of a control freak when it comes to vacationing plans...it's my jam.  I have waited many years to get to the place where we can travel now like we want to and do what we want....I have a big list of things I want us to do...and we have only just begun 


Lynne G said:


> Then it’s dry the rest of the week, but with some more snow chances on Saturday, where the the temps will actually fall 20 lower as the day goes on. 7 day forecast still has a high not even 40 for this coming Sunday. Brr. But yay, next week does seem to be much warmer, with 60’s highs, and with even a 70, predicted for the ending half of next week.


It seems like many of us are cooler than we want,  At least we didn't see any new snow here - that's for Friday when I'm travelling by myself   Hopefully the cold temps are short lived for you!


Charade67 said:


> I was thinking we would stop at Busch Gardens for a few hours on Saturday (pick up some pass holder perks) but it looks like it is going to rain all day.
> My countdown is for Sunday - the day we get on the plane.


Yay!!!  The countdown continues.  Busch Gardens was on my to-do list if we wouldn't have changed plans and stayed in Orlando.  It's another reason why we need to return to Florida.  

Well, I should get started shuffling some papers.  

Have a great day!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick Early morning stop in!
> 
> It's a little chilly here again today.  It's about -22F or -32 ish.  It's cold  lol.  But on the flip side, the sun is shinning brightly, and I had to put on the sunglasses for my drive to work this morning!
> 
> Thank goodness today is  day.  Tomorrow is my nail appointment, and Friday is only a half day, as I am heading to the city by myself as we are having a birthday weekend redo with my sisters and Mom at dd's house.  It will be a good weekend.  We have a few things planned, a great meal at The Melting Pot, a paint night and I think dd got a booking for all of us to get pedicures lol.
> 
> Thinking it will be a non-gym night again.  I will do a little baking tonight.  Dh and the boys are enjoying my homemade cookies I made on the weekend.  The first double batch is almost gone already.  I'll whip more up again tonight.  And make the hashbrown casserole dd loves for brunch on her bb.  I ordered her an oreo cheesecake from The cheesecake factory that I will pick up on my way to her house.  It will be just a little off the beaten path.
> 
> 
> I would love to be blissfully unaware, but unfortunately, because my fingers are in the money pot, I know.  I do all the planning, and dh doesn't bat an eye at what I plan  He just goes with the flow. Just like he was uncertain he would like Kennedy Space Centre, but ended up that was his second favorite thing we did...he has learned to trust that I know what I have planned for us to do . That...and the fact that after almost 30 years of marriage that we know each other  And I'm a bit of a control freak when it comes to vacationing plans...it's my jam. I have waited many years to get to the place where we can travel now like we want to and do what we want....I have a big list of things I want us to do...and we have only just begun



lol....our husbands sound similar in a lot of ways! Tom is so easy going and doesn`t bat an eyelid at what things cost (thankfully) and yes, knowing each other inside out helps too when planning. He occasionally mentions wanting to do something like a restaurant or a beach, but for the most part it`s down to me if we plan anything, and yes, that is the fun part and thankfully we both like the same things!!

Glad you can do as you choose to now, it`s a blessing for sure. 

Sounds like a lovely weekend ahead for you.....love a girly weekend, they`re always so much fun! 




I need to go think about dinner now...... will enjoy some sushi!


----------



## Sue M

Good morning!  Coffee drank, oatmeal for breakfast. A beautiful sunny day, not a cloud to b seen. It did freeze overnight as the neighbour below us has ice on the (flat) roof.

keisha very glad I have my flights booked for August trip. The recliner looks so nice!  Not a fan of Lemon Meringue but love Key Lime pie!
I bought my hubs a couple of Choc bars cause they were 2/1!  He hid them from the daughter and now can’t find them!  Glad to hear others hid treats too lol!

Lynne thanks, doggy seems fine now. Maybe he ate some grass. That’s pretty scary about neighbours trash bin going airborne!  
Stay warm. Although nights here are still cold, days are warming up. All the spring bulbs are coming up. My snowdrops and crocuses are up.

Pumpkin I don’t think I’ve ever added up trip cost lol. I’m not that brave either!  

Schumi I’ll take Tom!  I really need to pull out fridge and stove to clean under and behind them. The most dreaded task. Will have to catch my husband when he doesn’t have day plans. Maybe Friday. Today I don’t feel like it. Back is sore from setting up for yesterday’s funeral. And tomorrow he has his “lunch bunch”

Pumpkin I love that time to go to the parks just after the US Thanksgiving. Crowds are lighter and all the Christmas decorations are up. My only problem is that then it seems such a rush to get up all the Christmas decorations when I get home.
Come to BC!  Lots of green here. My mother in law’s sister lived in Edmonton and always came here in December for a visit. She always marveled at how green it is here.
Sounds like you hit all my fav spots when I go to the US!  But I found I liked The Ale House over Outback. But did go to Outback while I had to overnight near SeaTac my last trip. It was next to my hotel!  I do like it.  Sorry about Confisco’s. It’s one of my favs. Maybe give it another chance.

Charade almost go time!  I always have my clothes picked out a couple of weeks before trip, so I can wash & iron what needs ironing. Always so fun. But hate unpacking when I come home!  Too bad weather not good for Busch Gardens. One day I’ll get to Williamsburg one. Haven’t been to Tampa one in years. I think Shiekra was new lol!

Schumi yikes, I hadn’t heard of Disney flood. Was that the Orlando one?

Pumpkin you have a Cheesecake Factory near you?  So jealous!  Sounds like a nice weekend!
I do all the vacation planning too, yet can remain blissfully unaware of total costs  


Only pressing thing to do today is go get dog food. Since it’s sunny and dry I think I may start garden cleanup.


----------



## schumigirl

@Sue M yes, it was Orlando. 

I have reasonable rates to rent Tom out......  Hope your back is better.


----------



## keishashadow

Woke up to a couple of inches of that heavy wet snow.  snow plow down the street a few times, already starting to melt .  Appears another, worse round on Saturday AM tho.

flurry of cooking & cleaning here today. Since having the root canal Monday, decided today would be St Paddy’s day feast.  Thus far…

The soda bread, had to taste test it   
& I always make a yellow sheet cake with chocolate icing
corned beef, cabbage, carrots & taters in the crockpot.  Have steaks marinating for the mr & one of my DS who refuse to touch that delicacy, hmmph



schumigirl said:


> Yes, I know Tom knows what our trips cost, I like to remain blissfully unaware....and I book everything lol.......it`s amazing what I can ignore!!


Dave doesn’t want to know, he made a mistake of poking at a trip’s receipts once and I believe it ‘scared him’ lol.  

He did cringe needing to renew our WDW APs within two months of each other.


schumigirl said:


> And it comes tomorrow?


i hope so


Charade67 said:


> I was thinking we would stop at Busch Gardens for a few hours on Saturday (pick up some pass holder perks) but it looks like it is going to rain all day.


Rain or shine, it would be calling to me loudly lol


schumigirl said:


> Saw some video`s of flooded Disney parks yesterday or the day before, I forget.....wow, that was a lot of water flowing down those streets!


yes, the one of MGM was wild. I kept expecting to see a gator or snake rear their heads


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Thank goodness today is  day. Tomorrow is my nail appointment, and Friday is only a half day, as I am heading to the city by myself as we are having a birthday weekend redo with my sisters and Mom at dd's house. It will be a good weekend.


nice, sounds like a great time! Enjoy.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> And I'm a bit of a control freak when it comes to vacationing plans...it's my jam. I have waited many years to get to the place where we can travel now like we want to and do what we want....I have a big list of things I want us to do...and we have only just begun


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Woke up to a couple of inches of that heavy wet snow.  snow plow down the street a few times, already starting to melt .  Appears another, worse round on Saturday AM tho.
> 
> flurry of cooking & cleaning here today. Since having the root canal Monday, decided today would be St Paddy’s day feast.  Thus far…
> 
> The soda bread, had to taste test it  View attachment 653126 View attachment 653127
> & I always make a yellow sheet cake with chocolate icingView attachment 653128
> corned beef, cabbage, carrots & taters in the crockpot.  Have steaks marinating for the mr & one of my DS who refuse to touch that delicacy, hmmph
> 
> 
> Dave doesn’t want to know, he made a mistake of poking at a trip’s receipts once and I believe it ‘scared him’ lol.
> 
> He did cringe needing to renew our WDW APs within two months of each other.
> 
> i hope so
> 
> Rain or shine, it would be calling to me loudly lol
> 
> yes, the one of MGM was wild. I kept expecting to see a gator or snake rear their heads
> 
> nice, sounds like a great time! Enjoy.



Oh no, not snow!! It somehow seems too late now for snow.......then I remember it can hit anytime......

Baking looks lovely.....I do like a good soda bread, although I`m with your DH and the other son for food.....good steak all the way lol.......

I`m with Dave......honestly, Tom calls it Carole`s little world......I don`t need to know how much things cost......I mean, I roughly know.......but don`t need to think about it......being oblivious is wonderful at times! 

I did wonder if there would be something unsavoury in all that water, but didn`t seem to be! Anything bigger than a bathtub and there could be anything.....yep!! 

Enjoy that food!


----------



## Lynne G

Yum, nothing like that March holiday food.  Yep, more snow for us on Saturday too, Keisha.  At least this time of year, ours was very slushy, and at above freezing when was our at lunchtime.  Still was wet and cold feeling.  Going down to freezing tonight, so can see some slippery streets in the late night and wee hours.  

Wirh a late lunch, and no men in sight, dinner not yet. Thinking burgers, as they are easy to reheat when the men arrive. Though when little one and I are hungry, guess soon, though neither of us are hungry yet. Made a great chicken noodle soup and tossed a salad for lunch. Fresh loaf of bread for the side, or chips. Little one wanted comfort food for lunch, as was having pain in her back, and threw up before lunch, as was in so much pain. Heated up a heat mat for her to place on her back, and gave her our strongest pain meds. She feels better now, but after lunch, she wax beached for a few hours. I agree with her, back pain is no fun.

Hope all have a good night.  It’s pretty much dark here, with the cloud cover and wet around.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

keishashadow said:


> lurry of cooking & cleaning here today. Since having the root canal Monday, decided today would be St Paddy’s day feast. Thus far…


That looks amazing!!!  YUM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

lynne - glad to hear your DD regrouped.  so young for back problems...sports injury?

parents of those with kids going to college in the city are not amused that there may be a 1% tuition (and hospital services) tax instituted to help fix our aging bridges.  That’s a rather sizable fee on top of the standard costs for many.  I remember looking at the tuition bill and SMH at the obscure fees that quickly inflate things.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> That looks amazing!!!  YUM!!!!!!!!!!


I believe I’ve eaten more bread today than I have, thus far, this year.


----------



## soniam

@Lynne G Hope your daughter feels better soon.

@keishashadow St Patrick's spread looks great. Good luck with the root canal.

With subbing 3 days last week and one day this week, prepping for our Big Bend trip for Spring Break next week, and getting my hair bleached tomorrow, I haven't had too much time to stop by. Looking forward to hiking, canoeing, and generally enjoying the warm desert and mountains next week. Not to mention some lovely junk food and cocktails. Since we are driving and will have a kitchen at the cabin, we will mostly be cooking, easy stuff though. There are a couple of places I want to eat near the park, including the Starlight Theater for some excellent margaritas and Terlingua chili. We will be staying outside the park, because the only motel in the park fills up during Spring Break within minutes of opening reservations. I refuse to camp for a week too without an RV. That's just too long without a nice warm shower. I don't mind doing it for a couple of nights at most though.


----------



## keishashadow

soniam said:


> prepping for our Big Bend trip for Spring Break next week, and getting my hair bleached tomorrow,


Sweeet!   That trips sounds amazing.  Tent camping is rough, period.  Little known phenom, the ground gets harder the older you get.  

Will u still be blue? .


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Almost bedtime for me. Just one more work day and then I am officially on vacation.  B texted and told me that one of her professors cancelled class on Friday, so she will be done at 11:30. Dh’s last class ends at 1:00, so I should see them shortly after that.




schumigirl said:


> Sounds like a plan. Never been to Busch Gardens, but yes, weather can change plans in a heartbeat. Doesn`t take long to pack anyway I think we always have an idea of what we want to take.
> 
> Saw some video`s of flooded Disney parks yesterday or the day before, I forget.....wow, that was a lot of water flowing down those streets!


 BG is a really nice park especially if you like coasters. 
I think we are going to have mostly dry weather next week. Fingers crossed. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Tomorrow is my nail appointment, and Friday is only a half day, as I am heading to the city by myself as we are having a birthday weekend redo with my sisters and Mom at dd's house. It will be a good weekend. We have a few things planned, a great meal at The Melting Pot, a paint night and I think dd got a booking for all of us to get pedicures lol.
> 
> Thinking it will be a non-gym night again. I will do a little baking tonight. Dh and the boys are enjoying my homemade cookies I made on the weekend. The first double batch is almost gone already. I'll whip more up again tonight. And make the hashbrown casserole dd loves for brunch on her bb. I ordered her an oreo cheesecake from The cheesecake factory that I will pick up on my way to her house. It will be just a little off the beaten path.


 Sounds like you will have a wonderful weekend. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I would love to be blissfully unaware, but unfortunately, because my fingers are in the money pot, I know.


 I handle all the bill paying, so unfortunately I know what everything costs. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Yay!!! The countdown continues. Busch Gardens was on my to-do list if we wouldn't have changed plans and stayed in Orlando. It's another reason why we need to return to Florida.


 The one I am going to is in Virginia. I would like to visit the one in Tampa someday. 



Sue M said:


> Charade almost go time! I always have my clothes picked out a couple of weeks before trip, so I can wash & iron what needs ironing. Always so fun. But hate unpacking when I come home! Too bad weather not good for Busch Gardens. One day I’ll get to Williamsburg one. Haven’t been to Tampa one in years. I think Shiekra was new lol!


 If you ever go to Williamsburg let me know and I will try to meet you there. They are opening a new coaster this month. 



keishashadow said:


> Since having the root canal Monday, decided today would be St Paddy’s day feast. Thus far…


 Everything looks good. 



keishashadow said:


> Rain or shine, it would be calling to me loudly lol


I think we will wait and go the day we get back from Disney. We will have some time to kill before our hotel room is ready. One of our monthly pass holder perks is early access to the new coaster. They are also giving us lanyards. 



Lynne G said:


> Little one wanted comfort food for lunch, as was having pain in her back, and threw up before lunch, as was in so much pain. Heated up a heat mat for her to place on her back, and gave her our strongest pain meds. She feels better now, but after lunch, she wax beached for a few hours. I agree with her, back pain is no fun.


 That sounds miserable. I am glad she is feeling better now. 



soniam said:


> With subbing 3 days last week and one day this week, prepping for our Big Bend trip for Spring Break next week, and getting my hair bleached tomorrow, I haven't had too much time to stop by. Looking forward to hiking, canoeing, and generally enjoying the warm desert and mountains next week. Not to mention some lovely junk food and cocktails. Since we are driving and will have a kitchen at the cabin, we will mostly be cooking, easy stuff though. There are a couple of places I want to eat near the park, including the Starlight Theater for some excellent margaritas and Terlingua chili. We will be staying outside the park, because the only motel in the park fills up during Spring Break within minutes of opening reservations. I refuse to camp for a week too without an RV. That's just too long without a nice warm shower. I don't mind doing it for a couple of nights at most though.


 Hope you have a great time and have good weather.

I should go to bed now, but I dozed off earlier today, so will probably be up for awhile.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> With subbing 3 days last week and one day this week, prepping for our Big Bend trip for Spring Break next week, and getting my hair bleached tomorrow, I haven't had too much time to stop by. Looking forward to hiking, canoeing, and generally enjoying the warm desert and mountains next week. Not to mention some lovely junk food and cocktails. Since we are driving and will have a kitchen at the cabin, we will mostly be cooking, easy stuff though. There are a couple of places I want to eat near the park, including the Starlight Theater for some excellent margaritas and Terlingua chili. We will be staying outside the park, because the only motel in the park fills up during Spring Break within minutes of opening reservations. I refuse to camp for a week too without an RV. That's just too long without a nice warm shower. I don't mind doing it for a couple of nights at most though.



I do like the sound of the junk food and cocktails....... 

Hope you have fun though.....completely agree about having the comfort of a shower. Mountains and warm weather sound beautiful though.





keishashadow said:


> Sweeet!   That trips sounds amazing.  Tent camping is rough, period.  Little known phenom, the ground gets harder the older you get.
> 
> Will u still be blue? .



One of the reasons I have never camped. I know we`ve spoke of this before, but I have never camped in a tent......fancy static RV, yes.....maybe.......if I had to. I`m just not that type of outdoorsy, but do admire those that can........




Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Almost bedtime for me. Just one more work day and then I am officially on vacation.  B texted and told me that one of her professors cancelled class on Friday, so she will be done at 11:30. Dh’s last class ends at 1:00, so I should see them shortly after that.
> 
> 
> BG is a really nice park especially if you like coasters.
> I think we are going to have mostly dry weather next week. Fingers crossed.
> 
> I should go to bed now, but I dozed off earlier today, so will probably be up for awhile.



Hope your last work day passes quickly. Yes, I think we might try BG at some point, never really looked closely at it to be honest. 

Fingers crossed you got back to sleep. 




Busy day ahead for us today. 

Wind is still blowing, not too hard though and not too cold today. Helping out at a donation centre this morning for a couple of hours so that`ll keep me out of mischief for a while. 

An afternoon of cooking planned.......although doubt my bread will look as good as Keisha`s from yesterday!! I think I need that recipe! 

Doing Beef Stifado for dinner tonight, long slow and full of herbs and spices which just punch you with the flavours!! Rosemary and garlic focaccia to go with it.


----------



## schumigirl

Well, didn`t get the baking done I thought I would, seems I run out of flour. So, as neither of us could  be bothered to go back out, decided not to bother. I was sure all the flour was still there, but will restock tomorrow. 

Bit cool today, but not as cold as it has been. 

I`m so ready for dinner and it`s only 4.30. 

Hoping Charade`s day is passing quickly and not dragging........


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> One of the reasons I have never camped. I know we`ve spoke of this before, but I have never camped in a tent......fancy static RV, yes.....maybe.......if I had to. I`m just not that type of outdoorsy, but do admire those that can........


 I am not a camping person either. Give me a nice hotel with indoor plumbing and close to restaurants. 



schumigirl said:


> Yes, I think we might try BG at some point, never really looked closely at it to be honest.


 The one in Williamsburg is a very nice park. They are lacking in one department compared to Universal and Disney - they need a really good full service restaurant. 



schumigirl said:


> Hoping Charade`s day is passing quickly and not dragging........


I have finished everything I need to do at work today. I’m thinking about asking my boss if I can leave early.

Days left:


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> Sweeet!   That trips sounds amazing.  Tent camping is rough, period.  Little known phenom, the ground gets harder the older you get.
> 
> Will u still be blue? .



I like to think it's because I am getting bonier/skinnier right   Yep, blue again. I do the blue at home.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick morning stop in!

Thank goodness it's Thirsty Thursday!!!!  I had a hard time dragging my butt out of bed this morning.  Weather swinging migraine has hit again.  I only wish that I was in Orlando with a headache, and I could ride roller coasters to see if I could rattle it out of my head again lol.  

Didn't get to the gym again last night.  I really didn't feel like heading out into the cold again...so I whipped up more cookies for dh and the boys.  If I ever need to beg for forgiveness, I know all I need to do is bake some of dh's favorite cookies.  It's his currency lol.  I can never bake just one batch.  I always double the recipe as one batch would last a day in our house.  I seem to forget how much the boys eat at times.  



soniam said:


> Looking forward to hiking, canoeing, and generally enjoying the warm desert and mountains next week. Not to mention some lovely junk food and cocktails. Since we are driving and will have a kitchen at the cabin, we will mostly be cooking, easy stuff though. There are a couple of places I want to eat near the park, including the Starlight Theater for some excellent margaritas and Terlingua chili. We will be staying outside the park, because the only motel in the park fills up during Spring Break within minutes of opening reservations. I refuse to camp for a week too without an RV. That's just too long without a nice warm shower. I don't mind doing it for a couple of nights at most though.


That sounds amazing!!!!  As much as I love staying at a hotel, ordering meals etc etc etc, I/We enjoy camping on all levels.  The tenting is only for a few days because of the shower thing as well.  Have fun!!!  I will say, that we are anxiously waiting for spring/summer to arrive so we can do our outdoor activities we love again.  


Charade67 said:


> The one I am going to is in Virginia. I would like to visit the one in Tampa someday.


It doesn't matter where it is...it's great you get to go visit one.  I hope the weather swings around and your able to go!


schumigirl said:


> Wind is still blowing, not too hard though and not too cold today. Helping out at a donation centre this morning for a couple of hours so that`ll keep me out of mischief for a while.
> 
> An afternoon of cooking planned.......although doubt my bread will look as good as Keisha`s from yesterday!! I think I need that recipe!


Sounds like a busy day.  I seen your post about no flour - so no baking.  I just added flour to my list as my bag is almost gone.  I haven't gone through a bag of flour so fast in a few years.  I guess the bread, bun, and cookie baking will probably continue as they seem to be enjoying it.  It goes went faster than I thought it would.  

Well. I should get to shuffling some papers.

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks all, and little one feeling better.  Think she just  threw back out, not sure how, but she is still pretty nimble from all those years of gymnastics, soccer, and basketball.  

Time for dinner. So dark out.  Glorious sunshine for our Friday, before more snow on Saturday.  Yes, Spring is soon, but winter not done with us yet.  Thankfully, the bulk of that snow will be well North of me.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I am not a camping person either. Give me a nice hotel with indoor plumbing and close to restaurants.
> 
> The one in Williamsburg is a very nice park. They are lacking in one department compared to Universal and Disney - they need a really good full service restaurant.
> 
> 
> I have finished everything I need to do at work today. I’m thinking about asking my boss if I can leave early.
> 
> Days left:
> View attachment 653288



That old favourite line....the only stars I sleep under are 5 stars.....are suited to Tom and I. We like our comforts of hot showers and hairdryer for me......and thankfully Kyle never showed any interest in camping either. I`m sure it`s tons of fun though for those that do enjoy it. 

I`m sure you`re ready to start your trip today!!! 






Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick morning stop in!
> 
> Thank goodness it's Thirsty Thursday!!!!  I had a hard time dragging my butt out of bed this morning.  Weather swinging migraine has hit again.  I only wish that I was in Orlando with a headache, and I could ride roller coasters to see if I could rattle it out of my head again lol.
> 
> Didn't get to the gym again last night.  I really didn't feel like heading out into the cold again...so I whipped up more cookies for dh and the boys.  If I ever need to beg for forgiveness, I know all I need to do is bake some of dh's favorite cookies.  It's his currency lol.  I can never bake just one batch.  I always double the recipe as one batch would last a day in our house.  I seem to forget how much the boys eat at times.
> 
> 
> That sounds amazing!!!!  As much as I love staying at a hotel, ordering meals etc etc etc, I/We enjoy camping on all levels.  The tenting is only for a few days because of the shower thing as well.  Have fun!!!  I will say, that we are anxiously waiting for spring/summer to arrive so we can do our outdoor activities we love again.
> 
> It doesn't matter where it is...it's great you get to go visit one.  I hope the weather swings around and your able to go!
> 
> Sounds like a busy day.  I seen your post about no flour - so no baking.  I just added flour to my list as my bag is almost gone.  I haven't gone through a bag of flour so fast in a few years.  I guess the bread, bun, and cookie baking will probably continue as they seem to be enjoying it.  It goes went faster than I thought it would.
> 
> Well. I should get to shuffling some papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!



It`s flourless chocolate cake here in this house that is a big hit for any occasion, and yes how fast it disappears always amazes me...... 

I was surprised to have no flour at all as I always have several bags of flour in there as I go through a lot, but heyho....will get them topped up today so I don`t run out again........hope your migraine passed and you feel much better today. 




I thought yesterday was Friday, so I have a bonus day today. 

Going to buy some new gadgety things today....need a muddler, liquor measure and new cocktail shakers with some stirrers too........decided to upgrade the drinks accessories and doesn`t one always need more than one cocktail shaker........jk Fun things to shop for though. Might pick up some new martini and hurricane glasses too. Oh and flour from the grocery store! But, school first for a short reading session to the little uns.....

Going to be mild today, till after lunch then high winds again, not fun, so I`m glad we`re out this morning while it`s calm. 

Bacon for lunch unless my friend who is Jewish joins us as she doesn`t eat it, then we`ll have something else, she`ll let us know this morning if she`s over this way, and have shin of beef in the slow cooker for tonight. Will switch it on soon so the pieces will cook for around 8 - 9 hours. Creamy mash for sure for that dish! 



Charade.......safe travels today for your trip.....hope you all have a wonderful time in Orlando.......



















Have a wonderful Friday​


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels to Charade, and yay for B to be done earlier. Have a fabulous time.  

Pumpkin, hope your migraine is gone today.

Am a sweets eater, but usually not cake. Do like pies, though more the filling than the crust. Pumpkin, lemon, coconut custard, yes, enjoy those. And a good cheesecake, will certainly enjoy that cake. But otherwise, our birthdays do not have a birthday cake. Donuts or cookies are the usual fare.   

Nope, not a camping homie here either.  And sometime watch that RV show. Makes me sure they are not for me.  Need a real bathroom, and always stay in a hotel. I did a fair amount of camping up until my teens, and by the time I went to college, no more camping for me.  Though have to say, was kinda scary, but sucked, to wake up from a camping night in a field near Yellowstone Park, to be soaked from a very rainy night, and surrounded by a bison herd. My kids have never camped, as the summer camp they went to, and worked at, are only day ones.  No overnight, except one night for the kids to enjoy, during the 8 weeks the camp runs.  

But as a lazy Friday for me, yay!, it is an awesome sunny  start, and at freezing with a hazy sky like a summer morning. But yeah, at the freezing temp right now, so no summer feeling here. Hazy or not. But that haze will go away fast, as once the skies suck up that wet, will be a gloriously sunny close to 60 the high Friday. Very nice day.

And thought it was a older one and me day, but nope. He switched with a coworker to have Sunday off. So, will be a little one and me day. DH is already out the door to his mom’s, but we will stop by my MIL’s to visit and give him an item he forgot. Then, since she is on the other side of the City, and we go past the huge mall and closest outlets to go to her, I can see us stopping by either or both, on our way back. Shades will be on, probably pants, but jacket may stay in car. I can see shorts on both kids.     

Most fabulous Friday homies.  Yay!  Weekend starts early for me, so hope all are feeling well, as weekend is tomorrow.  Woot!  Woot!  Woot!


----------



## macraven

Wait until you retire Lynne 
Every day is a weekend then!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I was up earlier than I wanted to be today. I have a few errands to run before I start packing. I’m currently at the mechanic waiting on an oil change. Later today Dh and I need to stop by the accountant’s office and sign our tax return. We owe this year. First time in a long time that’s happened.

Today We pack and tomorrow we will head over to Williamsburg. The forecast is calling for snow tomorrow morning both here and in Williamsburg. I don’t think we will stopping at BG because the snow is supposed to turn into rain.

Days until we get on the airplane:


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I was up earlier than I wanted to be today. I have a few errands to run before I start packing. I’m currently at the mechanic waiting on an oil change. Later today Dh and I need to stop by the accountant’s office and sign our tax return. We owe this year. First time in a long time that’s happened.
> 
> Today We pack and tomorrow we will head over to Williamsburg. The forecast is calling for snow tomorrow morning both here and in Williamsburg. I don’t think we will stopping at BG because the snow is supposed to turn into rain.
> 
> Days until we get on the airplane:
> 
> View attachment 653494



Doh....thought you left today Charade........

My brain is all over the place this week.......





After a lovely sunny morning, we have rain and yep, those high winds are back. Still, at least we don`t have to go out anywhere. Cosy night in for us, just me and the mister, movie and bottle of red wine......or we may have to try out our new cocktail accessories.......hmmm. 

Dinner smells delicious......love that long slow cook with all the herbs and spices simmering all day.


----------



## keishashadow

(Over) waiting to go shopping with one of my perennially late kids.   Hate to start anything then be interrupted.  Thank you world wide web for babysitting me

my new couch was delivered yesterday, the scotch guard smell is finally starting to dissipate with burning candles.  Too cold to crack a window for any length of time.  Had to plop it down in empty spot until Jr retrieves the old couch.  Turns out this one is over 90 inches. Interestingly, it’s 6 inches higher in the seat & a good foot higher over all

Kiss me, I’m Irish lol


Charade67 said:


> I would like to visit the one in Tampa someday


it’s totally different experience & flat . 


schumigirl said:


> I`m sure it`s tons of fun though for those that do enjoy it.


generally, I look at it akin to childbirth. Can be hell at the time but, you forget all about the pain when you get home.


Lynne G said:


> And sometime watch that RV show


hmmph, driving a $200,000 home on wheels onto a cement pad is surely not roughing it.

i do wonder of the sanity of those who tent camp in FL, near lakes & snakes.


Charade67 said:


> Days until we get on the airplane:


woo-hoo.  Do you do all the packing for the fam?  I’ve forgotten to pack my hairbrush so many times, I bought a 2nd big one & leave in my suitcase.




Charade67 said:


> The forecast is calling for snow tomorrow morning both here and in Williamsburg. I don’t think we will stopping at BG because the snow is supposed to turn into rain.


wow, no idea it was going to hit that far south.  We are forecast to get 6 inches starting late tonight, with the bulk of it during the time I need to drive one my kids to the airport tomorrow.     Offered to put him up in hotel but, he’s one of those sorts who will be tossing stuff in suitcase after midnight.  You know who you are lol


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's Friday   It was a long week!

I am up and packed, ready to hit the road once I'm done with my required daily paperwork completed.  Dh and the boys have their weekend planned out without their main meal prepper and cleaner upper hanging around messing with their " quality man bonding time"  

Headache is gone.  I was left with the headache hangover in the evening last night.  Got some new nails done yesterday too - which is such a treat for me.  I didn't realize how much I love having them done compared to not having them done.  It's just one of those things I like to do to pamper myself.

Well. I should get started shuffling some papers so that I can get out of here.

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 653515
> 
> (Over) waiting to go shopping with one of my perennially late kids.   Hate to start anything then be interrupted.  Thank you world wide web for babysitting me
> 
> my new couch was delivered yesterday, the scotch guard smell is finally starting to dissipate with burning candles.  Too cold to crack a window for any length of time.  Had to plop it down in empty spot until Jr retrieves the old couch.  Turns out this one is over 90 inches. Interestingly, it’s 6 inches higher in the seat & a good foot higher over all
> 
> View attachment 653522Kiss me, I’m Irish lol
> 
> it’s totally different experience & flat .
> 
> generally, I look at it akin to childbirth. Can be hell at the time but, you forget all about the pain when you get home.
> 
> hmmph, driving a $200,000 home on wheels onto a cement pad is surely not roughing it.
> 
> i do wonder of the sanity of those who tent camp in FL, near lakes & snakes.
> 
> woo-hoo.  Do you do all the packing for the fam?  I’ve forgotten to pack my hairbrush so many times, I bought a 2nd big one & leave in my suitcase.
> 
> View attachment 653519
> 
> wow, no idea it was going to hit that far south.  We are forecast to get 6 inches starting late tonight, with the bulk of it during the time I need to drive one my kids to the airport tomorrow.     Offered to put him up in hotel but, he’s one of those sorts who will be tossing stuff in suitcase after midnight.  You know who you are lol



It does look a different colour in your home, lovely.....It does look so incredibly comfy!!! Don`t plan to do much tonight after you get settled into that   ......happy new furniture indeed!!


----------



## Charade67

I’ve got all my clothes packed. Will pack most of the toiletries tomorrow. We will probably leave after the snow stops. We don’t need to be in a hurry to get to Williamsburg.




keishashadow said:


> my new couch was delivered yesterday,


Looks very comfy. 



keishashadow said:


> Kiss me, I’m Irish lol


 I’m actually of Irish descent. I was a McLaughlin before I got married. I don’t want anyone to kiss me though. 



keishashadow said:


> Do you do all the packing for the fam? I’ve forgotten to pack my hairbrush so many times, I bought a 2nd big one & leave in my suitcase.


 Nope. We are all adults. Everyone is on their own. I finally made a trip packing list and put it in the notes section on my phone. Hopefully that will keep me from forgetting anything.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> am up and packed, ready to hit the road once I'm done with my required daily paperwork completed.


Have a great trip.

 I am so ready to leave.


----------



## macraven

Safe travels !!
Have fun!!


----------



## Sue M

Keisha the food looks good. I should start looking for a corned beef!  Love a good corned beef and cabbage. And I have a recipe for soda bread from my Irish neighbour.

Lynne glad you hear your daughter is feeling better! 

Pumpkin sorry about the migraines. I used to get them really bad. Mostly hormones triggered them.

Soniam sounds like a great trip! 

Charade you’ll soon be enjoying the 3 Caballeros in Mexico boat ride!  Always a must do for us!  Safe travels!

Schumi I don’t think I’ve heard of that beef dish!

Listening to all the sweets has me hankering!  While at Costco this morning I picked up some sugar free Chocolate nut butter cups and also they just started carrying sugar free ice cream pops.  

Our weather has gone for a dive. No more blue skies. Back to dull grey and rain for the foreseeable future. Even turned to snow for a few minutes. 
Yeaterday had massage appt. Really helps my lower back/hip. Quiet weekend. Too miserable to go paddling Saturday but we have a club meeting after so I’ll show up for that!

No bacon tomorrow we picked up some breakfast sausage!


----------



## macraven

Well Sue, I was really counting on bacon …lol

porch light is on for any late nighters


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for light, as fading fast.  Kids are wide awake though. DH already been sound asleep. 

Now saying 3 to 6 inches of snow tomorrow. Updated from before as had said mostly rain, but tonight they changed it to mostly snow. Sigh. At least older one does not have to go in until almost lunchtime, and storm to be done by early afternoon. Hence, who gets to shovel? Probably little one and me, as DH said he’s going to leave to go to his mom’s very very early. I’ll probably be awake, but back to sleep after he leaves. Have not much to do, so if we do go out, will be later in the afternoon. But not evening, as will be well below freezing by the sunset tomorrow. Though hope older one comes home safely, as his shift doesn’t end until after dinner. Snowy Saturday for us.

But a quiet enough night, though can hear little one talking to her online friends. Earphones will do that. Older one is more quiet, I think he’s just on his phone and getting ready for bed.

Hope all have a great night and good night’s sleep.  Last night of standard time for us.  Sigh.  Losing an hour of sleep, and Monday will be the hardest.


----------



## Charade67

It is way too early for me to be awake, but here I am. It is currently pouring rain here, but supposedly we will have snow in a few hours.

I keep going to the Disney website hoping to find a breakfast or lunch reservation, but so far nothing.



Sue M said:


> Charade you’ll soon be enjoying the 3 Caballeros in Mexico boat ride! Always a must do for us! Safe travels!


 We. like that ride too. It's great for getting out of the crowds and just relaxing for a little while.



Lynne G said:


> Now saying 3 to 6 inches of snow tomorrow.


Nothing is being reported here, so I assume we won't be getting any accumulation.

We should be taking off at 1:00 tomorrow and landing in Orlando at 3:00. Just one more day.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I’ve got all my clothes packed. Will pack most of the toiletries tomorrow. We will probably leave after the snow stops. We don’t need to be in a hurry to get to Williamsburg.
> 
> 
> Looks very comfy.
> 
> I’m actually of Irish descent. I was a McLaughlin before I got married. I don’t want anyone to kiss me though.
> 
> Nope. We are all adults. Everyone is on their own. I finally made a trip packing list and put it in the notes section on my phone. Hopefully that will keep me from forgetting anything.
> 
> 
> Have a great trip.
> 
> I am so ready to leave.



Really?? Oh I love kisses......

Have a good journey today and have a blast on your trip!! 




Sue M said:


> Schumi I don’t think I’ve heard of that beef dish!



It`s a classic Greek dish.......quite rich and delicious, as long as you use good quality red wine it`ll work. 




macraven said:


> Well Sue, I was really counting on bacon …lol
> 
> porch light is on for any late nighters



We have bacon mac........as always, make your way over for breakfast as we are having it for lunch........



Breezy but mild and sunny Saturday. Absolutely no plans at all today except we`re having take out food tonight. Will decide between Thai or Pizza later. 

So, have done some laundry and will do some more baking I think, I have plenty of flour and the other ingredients I need to make a good mix of stuff. Lemon drizzle cake is one for sure......afternoon tea with a slice of that is just about perfect......unless we have an afternoon cocktail of course! Yep, that sounds like a Saturday afternoon plan.........


















​


----------



## Lynne G

Bacon?  Yay!  

Raining quite hard and 45 degrees out. Saying our rain conversion to snow is to be between. 9 and 11 am this morning. Hope you are safe traveling today to the VA park, Charade. Hope the rain is finished by the time you leave today. Safe flight tomorrow. And keep trying, maybe you can get those restaurants’ reserved. I think some may cancel before the day of.

Not much here. Tea and lit the oven and put wash in the washer, Saw those cute sugar cookies that you break apart and cook, so picked them up the other day. Think easy, one pan, and had also bought very good chocolate ice cream. Ooh, ice cream sandwiches.Yay. DH left about an hour ago. I did try to get back to sleep, but nope. Had made him pancakes, as he left with a couple in his hands. Was a steady rain when he left too. Storm is here and that winter weather advisory issued from 6 am to 11pm tonight. And ooh with any very wet snow weighing down on trees and wires, 40 to 50 mph winds will whip around later today, as pesky arctic air just has to join our southern wet making air later this afternoon. Saying single digit wind chill temps later today. By sunset will will be at 26 degrees. Brrrrrrr.  Older one better wear his warmer clothes. Both kids were in shorts yesterday. It was a very nice Friday.

Super happy Saturday homies.  It’s the weekend, woot!


----------



## macraven

I’m getting chills by just reading theads of cold, snow and wind 

make it a tv day and stay warm inside  !


----------



## Charade67

We are on the road now and it’s snowing. I feel like we set the clock back by 2 months.

Speaking of driving - I stole this from the UOAP Facebook page.


----------



## macraven

Safe travels charade!

Have a great vacation..


----------



## Charade67

Current driving conditions.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Current driving conditions.
> 
> View attachment 653771



Crikey……drive safe, that looks dreadful!




Well, as predicted we went with cocktails this afternoon….

Pineapple Ciroc vodka coladas…….






They were very nice.

Had a couple and now enjoying a bottle of wine watching Disclosure with Michael Douglas and Demi Moore…..good movie. Enjoyed some beautiful Thai food for dinner tonight, takeout but so good. Had a mix of seafood and spicy chicken dishes, very fragrant. 

Nice way to spend a Saturday evening…….


----------



## Lynne G

Was a nice way to spend tonight Schumi.

Eek, safe travels Charade. Not as much snow here, but instead of being very wet snow, was very icy, with the sleet or freezing rain before it turned to snow. That wind has been very biting, and can hear it whipping the house. Older one said he’s working overtime, so said be ever so careful, as black ice can be on the roads. By the time he leaves, it will be 23 out, with wind chills in the low teens. Low of 18 in the overnight. Saying, 19 degrees to be the temp at 8 am tomorrow. Sunday will be a cold day, overcast and not even see a 40 degree high for the day. Very cool, and wind filled, icy snow weekend.

Bought some steaks while out today, so way too cold to do on grill outside.  But that’s okay, as it is very thin pieces of steaks, so cheesesteaks for us tonight.  Yum.  Maybe will do some steamed broccoli with it.  Will see when little one is hungry.  It’s just a get and me for dinner tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

And a late Good Sunday morning from a wild and woolly UK.

The wind is back, not as high as it has been, but wild enough to turn back over this morning and go back to sleep......so, a cosy, snuggly and sleepy morning so far. I do enjoy a late sleep now and again. 

We have a little rain, so no plans to go out at all today, quite dark out there too for mid morning. 

Bacon up for a late breakfast, so doubt we`ll bother with lunch and doing a leg of lamb for dinner tonight, cooking it in red wine, rosemary and garlic and will make a redcurrant sauce to go with it tonight with some of the cooking liquid. And we have a glut of cooking apples, so will make pastry and bake us an apple pie.......


----------



## Lynne G

Weather.  Ah, that storm is gone, and so is most of the wind, but not that cold air.  With that time change, sunrise was about an hour ago.  Glorious sunny, but cool. Tried to open the one trash can lid, and it’s frozen shut. Yeah, thermometer says 20 out.  High is 38, so I’m hoping we can open the trash cans’ lids before we roll them out after dinner tonight. Though won’t be using my shades soon enough, as by lunchtime, clouds roll in, and no sun to see setting tonight with a cloud covered sky.

I guess a yay for longer days? But still up early, but not as early as I was yesterday or for the week days. Alarm has been set, so will certainly keep my early bedtime tonight. As sigh, it’s a Sunday.

And a new week is here. A green week too. Nope not that being helping not pollute our air, but the color green. As all are Irish with St. Pat’s Day this week. From the weather forecast this week, those parading for the holiday may be wet, with rain. But yay. Those warmer days will be here soon. By Friday, the high temp should be almost 30 degrees warmer than today’s. Yes, from 38 to 72. Surely all that is icy still is this morning, will be a long past memory. Though there was a few years so far, we have seen snow in April. Yep, time for our greenery to start showing life, but not time to plant yet. That ground, while icy snow covered today, will still not be that softer earth planting time. Usually, the chance of frosty air is none by May. So even my one early creamy tulips bloom just around our Mother’s Day. But yeah, through the years, there has been a cool and rainy Memorial Day, and some that were a day that you were happy that fire truck was using its hose to spray the crowds watching the parade. This year? Haven’t even thought about the forecast that far out yet. A cool Spring or a hot one? While a hot one means turning on the cool air instead of that heater still being turned on through the start of this week, I’m still wishing we see those oh my almost record breaking high temps this Spring.

And yay for Charade, while some rain chances this week, close to 90 temps the high in there too. Hope your flight today is uneventful, and enjoying those parks starting today. Fabulous time, and some good food wished for you. Hope those Spring Break crowds are not too bad.

Okay, it’s that more tea for me. Very quiet, with the big tv and barely hearing the dryer, as did a load of wash. DH gone again, so it’s a kids and me day. As older one worked overtime last night, he said he is doing that ever so appropriate day of rest today. Only thing scheduled is a quick visit with my sister, as she wanted some help with her house updating she’s at this time. She’s been in updating mode lately.

And so, we should be out the door soon enough, as little one said she’s going with me to my sister’s. And since yesterday, we did not get going until after lunch yesterday, she does not want to get back as late as dinner time today. Even suggested getting breakfast out. Ooh, well, I have yet to see her, so will make a small bowl of oatmeal, and hope she wants to get going by another hour from now.

Thus may most achieve what older one wants to do today, a relaxing day of rest this Sunday. Good morning from our daylight saving time homie.

Yep.  Lost that hour of sleep.  Time change.  Magically you’re an hour older.


----------



## Charade67

Drove 3 hours in the snow yesterday. This was our license plate.


----------



## keishashadow

It’s March, we’ve got 8 inches of snow & lost an hour of sleep


Not going to complain, least we don’t have Putin breathing down our necks.

if my CDL holding DH hadn’t been driving on way to airport, pretty sure we’d have joined the other vehicles spun off the road. Saw so many I lost count. Just a couple squalls from Straggling system limping thru today.

Wednesday we will hit 60, the end is in sight!

rewarded ourselves after that drive to a lovely late lunch.  A Greek place, with a general menu too.  I went with comfort food


Look at the size of that rib eye for under $20. Yum!  Brought half home.  The mr grabbed a steak hoagie


schumigirl said:


> It`s a classic Greek dish.......quite rich and delicious


The few Greek restaurants here are awesome.  My kids guilted me out of eating veal & lamb decades ago.  Every now & again I sneak a gyro.  The chicken ones just not the same lol 


Charade67 said:


> Current driving conditions.


Oh what fun. Saw deeper south people losing it over an inch of snow as not accustomed 


Lynne G said:


> This year?


I’m guessing warm spring & hot summer.  Sadly, with active tornado & hurricane season due to climate changes


----------



## Charade67

We are way to early at the airport. First we thought we would have to fight the breakfast crowds. The pancake houses in Williamsburg are usually very busy on the weekends. We had no wait for breakfast, so that put us ahead of schedule. We decided to go ahead an drive to the airport. It was about 45 minutes away. We figured that there may be traffic delays or a line to get through TSA. Nope. We breezed through ticketing and TSA and are now waiting at the gate with a group of people leaving on a flight before us. I now wish I had brought a book.

Keisha - 8 inches?? That is way too much snow for March. Thankfully none of ours hung around. We just had the solid ice over the license plate.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> It’s March, we’ve got 8 inches of snow & lost an hour of sleep
> View attachment 653864
> 
> Not going to complain, least we don’t have Putin breathing down our necks.
> 
> if my CDL holding DH hadn’t been driving on way to airport, pretty sure we’d have joined the other vehicles spun off the road. Saw so many I lost count. Just a couple squalls from Straggling system limping thru today.
> 
> Wednesday we will hit 60, the end is in sight!
> 
> rewarded ourselves after that drive to a lovely late lunch.  A Greek place, with a general menu too.  I went with comfort food
> View attachment 653862
> View attachment 653863
> Look at the size of that rib eye for under $20. Yum!  Brought half home.  The mr grabbed a steak hoagie
> 
> The few Greek restaurants here are awesome.  My kids guilted me out of eating veal & lamb decades ago.  Every now & again I sneak a gyro.  The chicken ones just not the same lol
> 
> Oh what fun. Saw deeper south people losing it over an inch of snow as not accustomed
> 
> I’m guessing warm spring & hot summer.  Sadly, with active tornado & hurricane season due to climate changes



Oh I couldn`t give up lamb!! One of my favourites....veal I don`t mind if I eat it or not......we have very few Greek restaurants anywhere, but I`m happy making my own dishes like moussaka and so on.

Oh that food looks so good!!! Glad you made it there safely, I hate travelling in snow or ice......

Our clocks don`t go forward for another 2 weeks. Usually we have a week between our change and America`s time change. Doesn`t bother me one way or the other with the time change.....I do like that extra hour sleep in the winter though. 





Charade67 said:


> We are way to early at the airport. First we thought we would have to fight the breakfast crowds. The pancake houses in Williamsburg are usually very busy on the weekends. We had no wait for breakfast, so that put us ahead of schedule. We decided to go ahead an drive to the airport. It was about 45 minutes away. We figured that there may be traffic delays or a line to get through TSA. Nope. We breezed through ticketing and TSA and are now waiting at the gate with a group of people leaving on a flight before us. I now wish I had brought a book.
> 
> Keisha - 8 inches?? That is way too much snow for March. Thankfully none of ours hung around. We just had the solid ice over the license plate.



Glad you made it through with no lines at the airport, hope you have a good flight. 





Lamb smells beautiful.....well as do the garlic and rosemary I can smell too. Apples are cooked down, pastry is ready to roll out anytime......not much left to do now......cup of tea and a slice of lemon cake I think.


----------



## Charade67

We are at Disney in the All Star Music resort. I requested a preferred room, but we were given a little extra magic instead. They put us in a suite. This is such a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Charade67




----------



## Charade67




----------



## macraven

Enjoy your time there charade !
So nice you sharing the room pictures!

The room looks great and very roomy


----------



## Pumpkin1172

@Charade67  Enjoy your time there!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for sharing, your awesome room, Charade.  Yay for getting there safely and a pixie dust upgrade. 

Pumpkin, hope that means you are in the city safely too.


----------



## schumigirl

Nice uprade Charade......always nice to have more space!


Pumpkin........ 


Pi Day........

















​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yep, Pi day it is. And ugh, a Monday.  

Even with the time change, still up much before our sunrise. At least we are above freezing this morning. But only by 2 degrees. Though warmer times are coming, as today’s high temp is 57. And once again, this cloudy start will clear for the sunrise and morning, but clouds will arrive in the afternoon, to make a cloudy sunset again. But any sun should start to remove the icy snow that still can be seen on the grassy areas and some blacktops. Hehe, some of our roads are white, from being bleached by all the salt spread on them the other day.   

Ah, tea and maybe a yawn.  Feeling that Monday feeling for sure.  But wishing all have a most marvelous Monday.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi I’ll have to look up a recipe for that Greek dish, but currently dreaming of corned beef  literally!  Crazy. I had a dream last night of going out looking for a corned beef lol.

Charade hope you drove thru that storm safely. I’m not quite caught up yet.  For breakfast I love to go to Captain Cooks. Can get the Tonga Toast and sausage there!  And no reservations needed. Good to do on an MK day, just hop on monorail, boat or walk to the park


----------



## Sue M

Keisha even the car looks disgruntled lol!

Charade I’d rather be too early at the airport than too late and stressed. You never know what kind of crowds you’ll encounter at airports between checking in at airline desk for luggage and security esp spring break.
What a great upgrade!  New rooms look wonderful. I love the extra cubbies in the bathroom.

Pumpkin drive by!

Lynne glad you’re weather will be improving. We are grey skies and heavy periods of rain today. In the 40’s

 day for me. Noon.
Been a pretty quiet week. Periodically I check my flights for August. And yep there was a change. Honestly I don’t understand for 5 min change you have to click accept.

Yesterday at church we heard there were 3 people who tested positive for Covid from the funeral.  Fortunately I wasn’t anywhere near them. Friends of the family. Covid isn’t done with us yet I’m afraid. Glad I was wearing a mask.
Mandates for masks have just lifted here in most cases. Some exceptions. At church they’re still required. After seeing how sick my brother in law was I think I’ll still be wearing one indoors.

Spring break here. Good time to stay away from malls and movies lol. 

Going to get tickets for Music of the Night. It is showcasing Andew Lloyd Webers music from all his shows.  Celebrating 75th birthday.  Touring company. Should be a great show.
At the end of the month going with my daughters to Cirqyea de Soleil Alegria
Was my Christmas present!  I’m very excited as I’ve never seen a show. The one at wdw had clowns


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, pi day indeed. Pizza lunch. Was very tasty.

Sue, hope the rain goes away soon.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Schumi I’ll have to look up a recipe for that Greek dish, but currently dreaming of corned beef  literally!  Crazy. I had a dream last night of going out looking for a corned beef lol.
> 
> Charade hope you drove thru that storm safely. I’m not quite caught up yet.  For breakfast I love to go to Captain Cooks. Can get the Tonga Toast and sausage there!  And no reservations needed. Good to do on an MK day, just hop on monorail, boat or walk to the park



lol...our brains work in mysterious ways! Corned beef in the UK is the cheapest nastiest meat ever......but very different in North America and I`m sure Canada is the same. Beef Stifado is a nice dish to cook all day to get the full flavours develop in the dish. I add a dollop of sour cream every time.....it`s not in any dish I`ve ever seen in restaurants, but we like one large dollop on the side.

Weirdly I dreamt 2 nights ago I was working for our Financial Advisor for some reason.....well, it was more like a nightmare as I don`t like numbers!!! He kept telling me I`d pick it up and I was assuring him I wouldn`t and wanted to leave! I`m more likely to wake up a size 6 than work with numbers!! 

Hope you get your corned beef....


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> lol...our brains work in mysterious ways! Corned beef in the UK is the cheapest nastiest meat ever......but very different in North America and I`m sure Canada is the same. Beef Stifado is a nice dish to cook all day to get the full flavours develop in the dish. I add a dollop of sour cream every time.....it`s not in any dish I`ve ever seen in restaurants, but we like one large dollop on the side.
> 
> Weirdly I dreamt 2 nights ago I was working for our Financial Advisor for some reason.....well, it was more like a nightmare as I don`t like numbers!!! He kept telling me I`d pick it up and I was assuring him I wouldn`t and wanted to leave! I`m more likely to wake up a size 6 than work with numbers!!
> 
> Hope you get your corned beef....


Yes our brains do work in mysterious ways for sure. I like the corned beef slow cooked all day. With cabbage, carrots and potato. I have to say I like mine better than Finnegans!  
I agtee working for our tax accountant would be the last thing in the world I’d want to do!  Rather chew off my arm. And he’s a lovely man!  Tax season is coming up. ugh. We’ll have to make our appt in a couple of weeks after I’m sure everything has come in. April 30 is our deadline.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> View attachment 654237
> 
> Hehe, pi day indeed. Pizza lunch. Was very tasty.
> 
> Sue, hope the rain goes away soon.


Now I want pizza!


----------



## Charade67

Happy Pi day! We have had a great day at Animal Kingdom. We decided to attempt it without using the new Lightning Lane. We got there at 7:00 and the park was practically empty.


It didn’t take long to fill up though.
We managed to do everything we wanted to, with the exception of 2 rides, by our lunch time of 1:15. After lunch the wait times were still too long, so we went back to our rooms to nap. I think that was around 3:00 or 3:30. I slept until after 6:30. I hope I can sleep tonight. EPCOT opens at 8:00 tomorrow.



Sue M said:


> Going to get tickets for Music of the Night. It is showcasing Andew Lloyd Webers music from all his shows. Celebrating 75th birthday. Touring company. Should be a great show.


 That sounds like a great concert. Hope you get good seats. 



Lynne G said:


> Hehe, pi day indeed. Pizza lunch. Was very tasty.


 I never think of pizza for Pi day. Today I has key lime pie. 



schumigirl said:


> Weirdly I dreamt 2 nights ago I was working for our Financial Advisor for some reason.....well, it was more like a nightmare as I don`t like numbers!!! He kept telling me I`d pick it up and I was assuring him I wouldn`t and wanted to leave! I`m more likely to wake up a size 6 than work with numbers


 I’m the number person in my family. If you want to torture me make me write a paper.

We have a dinner reservation at 9:00. I hope I am hungry by then. I think B and I will split a meal.

Here are a few animals we saw today.


----------



## Sue M

Charade great pics! Wow.  That’s usually my plan, get there early and do as much as I can before waits get crazy. I save the trails, and shows for later. 
yum for Key Lime Pie!


----------



## macraven

The pic of the tiger is beautiful! !


----------



## Charade67

Thanks Mac. I got a lucky shot.


----------



## Lynne G

Great pictures and glad you are enjoying your trip, Charade.  Yep, even with holiday crowds, that first hour of the opening is the best to get lower crowds.

Ah, a Tuesday is here. That means, after pizza pie and key lime pie, it’s tacos today. Yay, the day I’m hoping Mac can enjoy a Taco Bell run for dinner tonight.

Ah, the week we see so much nicer weather. While it’s 37 out, and a clear sky, saying a mostly cloudy skies Tuesday. But shorts on the kids for sure, as 67 degrees the high. Will certainly ditch the jacket for my lunchtime walk. Though no shorts for me, most likely.

Well, not much news, as the two of us four are up and awake, one with coffee, one with tea.

Made delicious bacon cheese burgers last night. Mixed sharp cheddar shreds with bacon pieces I crumbled, then mixed them into my ground beef. Nothing left.

Have a great and terrific Taco Tuesday homies.


----------



## Robo56

Good Tuesday morning everyone 







Sue M said:


> Robo yum Cheesecake Factory. One of my fav stops when we fly out of SeaTac! AlsoFlorida locations in Lauderdale and Boca.
> Survivor for over 20 yrs! Hard battle but I won! I was lucky I found it early.
> I will look up dates for Aug launches!



Yes, Cheesecake is a favorite of mine too. Always try and make time for a lunch there when up at  Mall at Millenia.




keishashadow said:


> flurry of cooking & cleaning here today. Since having the root canal Monday, decided today would be St Paddy’s day feast. Thus far…



Hope the root canal went well and you are feeling a bit better today. 




keishashadow said:


> The soda bread, had to taste test it



Looks delicious.




keishashadow said:


> my new couch was delivered yesterday, the scotch guard smell is finally starting to dissipate with burning candles. Too cold to crack a window for any length of time. Had to plop it down in empty spot until Jr retrieves the old couch. Turns out this one is over 90 inches. Interestingly, it’s 6 inches higher in the seat & a good foot higher over all



Nice new couch. Looks like it will be really comfy for movie watching and love the cup holders. Get your favorite beverage and kick back.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Headache is gone. I was left with the headache hangover in the evening last night. Got some new nails done yesterday too - which is such a treat for me. I didn't realize how much I love having them done compared to not having them done. It's just one of those things I like to do to pamper myself.



Hope your head is feeling better.




schumigirl said:


> Pineapple Ciroc vodka coladas…….



Those cocktails look yummy. 




keishashadow said:


> It’s March, we’ve got 8 inches of snow & lost an hour of sleep



Sending some Florida sunshine your way to help melt the snow.




Charade67 said:


> We are at Disney in the All Star Music resort. I requested a preferred room, but we were given a little extra magic instead. They put us in a suite. This is such a pleasant surprise.



What a nice surprise to get a suite. Great pictures. 

Love the photos of the animals especially the lion.


Lynne hope you daughters back feels better soon.


The sun has finally peeked through the clouds. The birds are chirping and having a good time. 

I had to shoo away a duck from my front flower bed yesterday. I think she was looking for a place to lay her eggs and sit on them. They can be very aggressive while protecting their eggs which is expected, but I don’t to be attacked nor do I want folks stopping by to be attacked by a protective mommy duck.

i forgot it was going to be St. Patrick’s Day Thursday until I seen Keisha’s spread of yummy food. 

I had not noticed any corn beef around here in the stores. Might have a look again tomorrow. I usually don’t make a special meal for St. Patrick’s Day as it’s just hubby and I. 

When our son was still home many years ago I would go all out and make all the foods for the holidays. Even a shamrock cake.

Janet you have inspired me to make some baked goods. A few neighbors were so kind and brought cookies and muffins while hubby and I were ill. I had planned to return the kindness once I felt better. I had sent them all cards with a nice note, but wanted to send some baked goods their way too. So think I will do that today. 


Not much else on the agenda. 

Sending hugs and prayers to all who are ill.

To all ours Sans family members who no longer post or who post only once and awhile you are missed. Best wishes to you and your families. 

To those who are on the road today safe travels. 

Have a wonderful Tuesday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, good to hear from you, and happy to hear you are feeling better.  Nice to share baked goods and sweets with neighbors. 

Older one is up, now that he is full time, he’s on a schedule. Even nicer, he has the next two days off, though he works the weekends.

Haven’t seen little one, I think her Tuesdays is an afternoon class. Still asking if we could swing a visit at end of April or May. Her AP burning in her pocket. Well, it’s in my bag, with mine. LoL Guess I’ll look at rates and see. We are still thinking of a day trip to NYC, in late May or in June. That is the most likely going to happen mini trip. Hour train ride right into Manhattan.

Ack, I’m ready for lunch already.  With older one off the next couple of days, he can drop our tax stuff at our accountant’s office, as don’t get that long a lunch break.  Accountant asking for all to get to her by Friday.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick morning stop in!

I blinked and my girls weekend was over.  It was a great weekend.  I had great driving conditions for the 4.5 hr drive each way - which can be worrisome at this time of year.  I am usually with dh whenever we head out of town.  I honestly don't remember the last time I drove on the actual highways out of the city lol.  We are always together leaving town.  I did well driving around the city as I was the DD for the weekend.  We did a paint night, a couple of meals out, some shopping and pedicures.  It felt great to just get together and spend time with eachother.  We had planned to get together in 202 but the thing who shall not be named  arrived, and the rest is history.  

I am hoping that the forecast is correct...and it will be spring like warm today.  As I was backing out of the driveway and driving away, I wondered how long it is going to take the snowbank in front of the house to melt?  I'll have to post a picture of it.  And it had melted quite a bit, then we got another few dumps while we were vacationing.  Sadly, we will have snow for quite some time yet - no matter how warm it gets.  

Well, I should start shuffling some papers.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

If i hear that Bruno song from Encanto one more time, my head might burst.  Sat thru that dog of a movie when it came out.  The song didn’t register then or now on any level arrrrrgh.

Beautiful today here, conversely, still have some snow on ground melting In the front yard.

Rolled the dice & ordered a bathing suit online last night.  not sure if I was brave or stupid.   At least it’s free return via amazon.  If it fits, I’ll order a another in different print.  Anything to spare that trying one on in store With the three-way mirror & florescent lighting mocking me

Happy to report most of my ‘wardrobe’ is a bit big on me now.  I’ll put a few tucks in the some of the tops and wear them in my own pool tho, too nice to toss.  Picked up a couple pairs of shorts today too.  If you wait until it’s warm enough to actually wear them, will disappear from the shelves.

the mr is working 12 hour days this week. My dinner was macaroni salad i whipped up this am & a piece of yesterday’s pies i bought.  Tasted better than it sounds.  They have specials every year here for pi day, grabbed two on way home from dentist yesterday.  Apple was good, may just sneak a small bite of the peach one later.  the mr asked for a chef salad for when he arrives home.  Probably should get on that now.



Sue M said:


> Crazy. I had a dream last night of going out looking for a corned beef lol.


that is one I’ve never heard before lolololol.  Mine was quite fatty this year, quite a bit of trimMing. Glad i bought a huge one.  Reminds me I want to pin down the store manager & show him the 1 to 1-1/2 * of fat for which I paid $5 A pound.  Sneaky how the packing company hid it under the label.  


Sue M said:


> Yesterday at church we heard there were 3 people who tested positive for Covid from the funeral


it’s surprising how many still going down with it.  Heck, President Obama & wrestler Scott Hall this weekend alone.  I get updates on phone weekly now from county.  Think we had a little over 650 new cases, 37% vaccinated.  

It caught my eye that the waste water numbers increased dramatically from last week.  just saw on news, that’s not an anomaly, other areas having same results.  Not good sign there, my understanding it equates to many unreported cases

i’m thinking there are many who didn’t get that 3rd boost Yet.   Assume they will recommend #4 sooner vs later for those of us who were jabbed early on in the game.     I just go with the flow and put my trust in my doctor. 


schumigirl said:


> Corned beef in the UK is the cheapest nastiest meat ever..


i will admit that every now and again I will buy a can of that stuff you use a key to unwind the can.   Made by armour here.  Believe it’s more fat that meat but, only use it in corned beef hash.  I crumble it up in hot skillet, give a quick sear & most of the fat will drain.   Still, it has to be horrible for you.  Same as spam, for which I’ve never developed a taste.


Charade67 said:


> We got there at 7:00 and the park was practically empty.


you commando you .  That is quite a lucky upgrade to a suite!  Double the room size, good for you.   We did get upgraded to jazz last time From standard, rare happening for us.  Enjoy!


Robo56 said:


> Hope the root canal went well and you are feeling a bit better today.


thanks, turns out I had 4 roots, ain’t i special? . Took almost 1.30 hr start to finish.  He was very good, no pain during procedure.  Mouth just sore last night & a bit more this afternoon as swollen.   he warned me tomorrow would likely be worst day   Something about a buckle nerve   Too much information, i quit listening at that point.  


Robo56 said:


> but I don’t to be attacked nor do I want folks stopping by to be attacked by a protective mommy duck.


absolutely not, they can get so feisty.  Now, i’m wondering if homeowner’s insurance covers duck attacks


Robo56 said:


> Janet you have inspired me to make some baked goods.


aw, nice.  I have the last of frozen blueberries lurking in my upstairs freezer.  really should use them up.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I blinked and my girls weekend was over. It was a great weekend


Always does go so fast when having fun.  a redo is in order, soon!


----------



## Sue M

Robo   Good to hear you guys are doing well! Hope your baking came out well. I think tomorrow I will make my soda bread! 
It’s going to be nesting season here soon for the geese. They are very nasty!  But love seeing the babies!  There’s a beach nearby that they love to flock to along the inlet.  

Pumpkin your girls weekend sounds perfect!  I always love a good girls weekend. I did have a mani yesterday .

Keisha have to admit I haven’t seen Encanto!  You are brave ordering bathing suits online. You’ll have to post about fit. I ordered husband socks on Amazon. Arrived yesterday. The 10-13 normal size he always wears. But these fit kinda short.  So annoying. Congrats on your weight loss.

We got our corned beef last year from our butcher. So was pretty good. It’s so annoying when you get a cut of meat from the grocery and they hide the fat or grizzly bits on the bottom where you can’t see it. 
.I haven’t noticed our recent Covid count but it’s not done here judging 3 people at the funeral getting it. And of course my brother in law and he was triple vaxed.  He said all the others in the ward were unvaccinated.  I fully expect it will be much like the flu, having a vaccine once a year. And I always get the flu vaccine.  Once I got the flu before vaccine came out and ended up in hospital for a week. Not fun.

Nothing much doing here. Rainy week. So mopped kitchen and bathroom today. Living the dream lol. 
Next week my good friend and neighbour is heading down to Anaheim for her sons sort of wedding. I say sorta because during Covid they did get married but only immediate family allowed. His wife’s family lives there so they’re going and having a reception and maybe a blessing or something. Of course entire familyfrom here is going. Her daughter, husband & 2 kids live in basement suite in her house and they have a dog. My oldest will spend the week at the house dog sitting. Friends daughter and husband are taking the kids to DL for 1 day. I asked them to bring me back a box of Mad Hatter tea!

Charade hope you had a good day!


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, think camel was kinda salty that tomorrow is that other green, so he got close. But always nice to say thank you to those in our military, and veterans.

Ah yes, seeing that ever so appropriate animal to say, get over this hump of a day, it’s a Wednesday, and yay, Friday will be here in a short two days from today.

Pumpkin, so nice to hear that fun weekend you had.

Hehe, Keisha, having a song annoying you. Did watch the movie, and it was okay. Glad I did not waste money seeing it on a movie theater. Though I doubt either kid would have gone with me, nor have either seen it, I think. Older one watches the SW shows on our Disney plus. Little one, I don’t think, has watched anything on it so far. Yay for getting a smaller clothing order. Hope those bathing suits look great on you. I rarely online order clothes, but have when I know the size and brand I’m familiar with, and can’t find it in the store.

Sue, yeah, I hope it won’t be another yearly shot. But I too had the flu, and never want to feel like that again, so do get that shot now.  Yay for being another tea drinker.  I bought that tea years ago, when at WDW one time.  It’s a nice tasting tea.

Woot! Weather guy said will be a warmer day than yesterday. We all thought it was a nice weather Tuesday. Kids were in shorts yesterday. They will be in them today, yep. A bit cool start in our very clear sky. 41 said our thermometer, as did an early trash toss after putting the teapot on the stove as had expected it to be boiling away shortly thereafter. But that woot is for a 70 degree high day in March. Heater has been quiet, and may be in shorts for my lunchtime walk. Glorious sunshine today. Weather guy said wall to wall sunshine today. Ah, and my daffodils are already being that spot of yellow in my garden. Tulips are up about two inches. They will take at least a month before blooming. What a way to the middle of March to be so nice weather. Makes sense, as another woot! For where I live, Spring arrives this Sunday, at just about a half hour before noon. So hoping that most gloriously sunny skies, with 70’s and 80’s highs will be our Spring, with no snow and only some rain.

And so, a happy weather, wonderful Wednesday, homies.  And a good morning from this tea drinking homie.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's a hump day stop in!!!!

Today looks to be another beautiful day again.  Yesterday was a beautiful day with lots of snow melting, water is running down the streets again.   And of course with the time change...it is light out later - which I LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Dh was looking at the forecast, and I am hoping that they are right and we will be coming out of our winter and spring will be arriving!!!  Farmer's Alamanac is calling for a colder spring.  I'm ok with that, if the snow if GONE!!!!

I did finally drag my butt to the gym last night.  It seems much busier now that all restrictions have basically lifted here now.  So I need to get used to be around more people again.  Also...I noticed that people are heading back into the offices again.  My daily trips to Tim's now have me waiting in the drive through line.  I basically used to basically drive up, order, pay, get my items and out.  No more quick 2 minute pit stops. 

Well...my tea seemed to have a hole in the bottom today, and I am wanting another already.  That is my signal that I should start the daily paper shuffle lol.
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Opps...forgot the quotes lol



keishashadow said:


> If i hear that Bruno song from Encanto one more time, my head might burst. Sat thru that dog of a movie when it came out. The song didn’t register then or now on any level arrrrrgh


We watched that.  It's alright.  DD loves some of the songs.  GD is not interested in that one yet.  I'm sure it will come.  
Good job on the weight loss.  It feels good to be able to get new items and donate that ones that no longer fit.  
Your luck with the 4 roots reminds me of my luck when I was little and had teeth removed to make room for incoming teeth.  There is a reason I have such a hatred of dentists.  


Lynne G said:


> Ah, and my daffodils are already being that spot of yellow in my garden. Tulips are up about two inches. They will take at least a month before blooming. What a way to the middle of March to be so nice weather. Makes sense, as another woot! For where I live, Spring arrives this Sunday, at just about a half hour before noon. So hoping that most gloriously sunny skies, with 70’s and 80’s highs will be our Spring, with no snow and only some rain.


Daffodils and tulips...they are soooo pretty to see popping up in Spring.  



Sue M said:


> t’s going to be nesting season here soon for the geese. They are very nasty! But love seeing the babies! There’s a beach nearby that they love to flock to along the inlet.


I know many here are waiting for the return of the Canadian cobra chickens.  There have been sighting around Calgary now.  They are definitely a nasty mean bird.  

Well...off to shuffle some papers.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne love the camo camel lol!  Looks like your weather is all over the place. Another dull rainy day here.  I hope they are able to find my tea!  It has been a hit or miss. Last August in WDW I couldn’t get it. Supply issues.

Pumpkin cobra chickens haven’t heard that one! Tim’s here always has long drive through queue too.

Don’t know what I want for dinner but have to take something out of freezer!  
My x neighbour just texted me from Calgary with dates they’re coming to town. I usually have them over for tea when they come in. Looking forward to the visit. Hopefully early April will have nice weather. Her mom who has dementia always comes along, she lives here and loves to visit. She’s always been very social even now when she doesn’t remember ever being over. Still quite witty.

Have to run out to the store and pick up a few things today. Need buttermilk for my soda bread I’ll make today. And a few other things. 
While out will pick up a Covid test kit. I think 5 tests come in a box. Hopefully there isn’t a mad rush for them. Good to have on hand. We get free kits once a month.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Sue M said:


> Pumpkin cobra chickens haven’t heard that one! Tim’s here always has long drive through queue too.


It's kind of like the meme of why Canadians are sooo nice.  It's because we gather under the winter full moon and transfer our anger and bitterness into the Canadian Geese     I'll see if I can find the meme on my phone.  I know I saved it somewhere lol


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's kind of like the meme of why Canadians are sooo nice.  It's because we gather under the winter full moon and transfer our anger and bitterness into the Canadian Geese     I'll see if I can find the meme on my phone.  I know I saved it somewhere lol


That’s hilarious!  Don’t know why I never heard this.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

That may explain why our cobra chickens are soooo mean    I believe it's almost time again to gather and perform this ritual soon lol


----------



## keishashadow

Charade -stay dry, hope the weather improves quickly for you!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> There is a reason I have such a hatred of dentists.


That sounded nasty, especially as a kid.  It’s a love-hate relationship for me. Mine called today, going to start the replacement bridge/two replacement crowns next Friday.

Whatever works, I’m nothing but flexible at this point, long as he brings it in before my mr retires end of May.  Really going to miss that dental coverage

weird day here

surprised the mr, ordered him a generator. He’s been wanting one for years as our power does go out now & again here. Bought type you can link to a 2nd to do whole house. This one is enough to handle the major appliances. 

It appeared ‘early, as in a full week’.  Almost busted a gut dragging it off porch. Finally just sort of rolled it in end over end and collapsed   Shocked they just dumped it there, no signature required

I refuse to look at the film on the security camera, pretty sure not my best angles there. Same as when I try on that bathing suit 

should’ve just let it sit but had to run out & afraid a porch pirate would swoop in, especially as box revealed contents


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, a Thirsty Thursday is here, and cloudy with a warm start, with 48 out already.  Rainy day, and an almost 20 degree lower high, with 58 degrees the high. Thankfully, the rain to fall shortly, will be a light rain. The bulk of the rain to from around lunchtime to fall all afternoon, and end right around after dinner.  The St. Pat parade will be in wet weather. Good thing all the rain to fall is less than a inch. Weather guy said will be rain showers all day. So clearly our weather is thirsty this Thursday.  And of course, more rain in our forecast, including a stormy weekend.  But woot, as Friday will have us recovering nicely, to get ready for that cooler rainy weekend, with a high of 75.  Thus, most likely no shorts today, but oh yes, shorts will be seen on that fabulous Friday.  

And so umbrellas ️ to be on the ready.  And oh, yeah is already at the ready for me.  And a throw, as house feels a bit cool.  

Good reason to be that Irish  green today, as the patron saint Patrick means not only will you see a parade, but the Irish pubs will certainly be more busy today.  We have several in the City, and I’m sure there will be a small crowd coming into the City for parade and a beer or two. The rain showers today should keep crowds down.  Will see the parade on the local news, and you won’t see me in it or anywhere in the City.  Still office sits empty.  Saying maybe in April or May to return.  Eh, has been 2 years so far. I guess life will start being more routine by Summer.  We still have not eaten in a restaurant much, and wear a mask at times.  Maybe some back to routine, will include some changes.  

So, not much of news, but routine week day for me. Oddly, DH just asked what our retirement will look like. Well, will be him first, but I can see him waiting for me. Nine more years, at least, is what I am planning. Hoping by then, we have an empty nest. Well, it is nice to still have the adult kids at home, so no hurry for getting them out of the house. But as DH is older than me, I said, I don’t mind if you retire in the next couple of years. I guess we will see.

Most terrific thirsty Thursday homies.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Well, will be him first, but I can see him waiting for me.


Let’s hope so!

“…for whither thou goest, I will go; and where thou lodgest, I will lodge…”

My mr in final stages of getting everything set up.  An in person meet today with his union financial rep, another via phone tomorrow with his company to make his pension disbursement elections

dealing with SS online/phone was a true nightmare during the pandemic. Things got so screwed up, I also wound up with a ‘surprise’ early retirement, out of the blue.

Quite the surprise seeing a payment land in my account the same time he went out.  Took 4 months to fix that mess    

so, congratulate me, I was ‘early’ retired & now again un-retired


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family and Happy St. Patrick’s Day.




Lynne G said:


> Robo, good to hear from you, and happy to hear you are feeling better. Nice to share baked goods and sweets with neighbors.



Morning Lynne. Hope your daughters back is feeling better. 

Yes, sharing baked goods with neighbors is really enjoyable. Always to nice to see the smile on someone’s face when they get home baked goodies. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I blinked and my girls weekend was over.



Nice to hear you had a fun girls weekend. Time does fly when your having fun.




Sue M said:


> Robo  Good to hear you guys are doing well! Hope your baking came out well. I think tomorrow I will make my soda bread!
> It’s going to be nesting season here soon for the geese. They are very nasty! But love seeing the babies! There’s a beach nearby that they love to flock to along the inlet.



Morning Sue. My baking came out good. Hope your soda bread is yummy. 




keishashadow said:


> should’ve just let it sit but had to run out & afraid a porch pirate would swoop in, especially as box revealed contents



It’s a shame we have to watch out for porch thief’s. There was a day when you could leave your doors unlocked. Sadly those days are over. 

We have had some down pours in the evening last few days. Talked to my sister who lives in Harmony St. Cloud area and she said they got some rocking and rolling storms Tuesday night in their area. 

The Ibis are happily walking around in the yard picking for worms. 

It was pretty foggy when I woke up this morning and pulled back the shades. Now the sun is out.

I’am going to make some tuna and egg salad this morning. Already boiled the eggs. 

A friend and I are going to walk along ocean boulevard and have a look in shops and have lunch. Not much else planned for the day. 

Keisha and Mac hope the dental work is feeling better this morning.

Shout out to Schumi, Tink, Lori, and all our Sans family. 


Have a wonderful St. Patrick’s Day


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick morning stop in.  

Thank you to @Lynne G for the reminder it's Thursday.  It's been a weird week - probably because I came home on  Monday instead of Sunday.  Went to the gym last night again, hoping to go again tonight...then tomorrow night sit at home and maybe enjoy a movie in.  

It's another beautiful springish day here.  It's warm....but not the spring warm where the winter cold is out of the air.  But the snowbanks are melting and water is flowing around the city - so that makes me happy.  And have I mentioned how much I love the time change, as we have daylight later in the day!  

I am making chicken souvlaki in pita bread with tatziki sauce and greek salad is on the menu tonight.  I'll probably whip up some garlic potato wedges in the airfryer as well, as my hard working boys need some extra carbs and filling foods or else as soon as dishes are done they are poking into the cupboards for food again.  I wanted romaine lettuce this week.  I looked at some last night at the grocery store when I was picking up a few things, but  the price on it was extremely high    It has actually tripled in price!!!!!  I grabbed a bagged salad instead...but geeze.  I hate to sound like an old lady...but yikes...the price of some items is getting ridiculous.  It's like strawberries and other fresh berries.  I won't buy them as the price is WAYYYYY too high.  I am really craving some fresh fruits...but I just won't buy them with the prices they have right now.  

Anyways...off that rant lol.  I should start shuffling some papers.  I actually have a pretty good stack of papers in front of me.  Which could explain why our phones have been busy - which is a great thing  If I know they are making money - I can hit them up for a raise 

Have a great day everyone!!!!!


----------



## Sue M

Happy St Patrick’s Day  
Robo yes my Irish bread came out very nicely! I was worried because the store only had light buttermilk and I’ve always used regular.

Husband has gone to our butcher to pick up a corned beef for tonight.  Not enough time to slow cook so I’ll do in the instant pot. I did last year and it came out nicely.

A rainy day today. Yesterday we had sun/cloud. Guess we’re only allowed one day of sun here on the wet coast. 
Heading out for pedi will catch up later!


----------



## Charade67

Nust driving by to say hi. I’ll try to post later when I am not so exhausted.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Pumpkin’s snow is melting, Robo is doing well, and glad to hear weather has been pleasant for you, Sue yay for getting a pedi, so nice to be pampered that way, and yay for a Keisha being the he woman, what a nice present, and yay for Charade having a full day of park fun. 

Kids did some errands for me, said it was misty out. Yeah, saying rain showers until our sunsets. No shorts were worn. But she knows, surely shorts tomorrow. Lunchtime walk was musty too, and I even had my jacket on. Not a warm feeling day.

No corned beef here.  Price of beef has been scary here too, Sue.  Not sure what kids want, but maybe pasta or noodles tonight.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

We are not big St. Paddy's day people.  Not my cup of tea. I totally even forgot it was until I seen on FB that it's today lol.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Charade -stay dry, hope the weather improves quickly for you!
> 
> That sounded nasty, especially as a kid.  It’s a love-hate relationship for me. Mine called today, going to start the replacement bridge/two replacement crowns next Friday.
> 
> Whatever works, I’m nothing but flexible at this point, long as he brings it in before my mr retires end of May.  Really going to miss that dental coverage
> 
> weird day here
> 
> surprised the mr, ordered him a generator. He’s been wanting one for years as our power does go out now & again here. Bought type you can link to a 2nd to do whole house. This one is enough to handle the major appliances.
> 
> It appeared ‘early, as in a full week’.  Almost busted a gut dragging it off porch. Finally just sort of rolled it in end over end and collapsed   Shocked they just dumped it there, no signature required
> 
> I refuse to look at the film on the security camera, pretty sure not my best angles there. Same as when I try on that bathing suit
> 
> should’ve just let it sit but had to run out & afraid a porch pirate would swoop in, especially as box revealed contents



Happy New Generator for your mister! I know he would be thrilled by that….and yes, we do need to see that video from your security system…….lol……




keishashadow said:


> View attachment 655065
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s hope so!
> 
> “…for whither thou goest, I will go; and where thou lodgest, I will lodge…”
> 
> My mr in final stages of getting everything set up.  An in person meet today with his union financial rep, another via phone tomorrow with his company to make his pension disbursement elections
> 
> dealing with SS online/phone was a true nightmare during the pandemic. Things got so screwed up, I also wound up with a ‘surprise’ early retirement, out of the blue.
> 
> Quite the surprise seeing a payment land in my account the same time he went out.  Took 4 months to fix that mess
> 
> so, congratulate me, I was ‘early’ retired & now again un-retired



Yep, gimme dr Seuss anyday over that celebration……..I’m the Grimm……lol…….

And congratulations being retired again……we should have a party……any excuse…….





Robo56 said:


> A friend and I are going to walk along ocean boulevard and have a look in shops and have lunch. Not much else planned for the day.
> 
> Shout out to Schumi, Tink, Lori, and all our Sans family.



Hey Robbie……..thank you for the shout out…….

Sounds like a lovely day…..spending time with friends is always lovely. 





Charade67 said:


> Nust driving by to say hi. I’ll try to post later when I am not so exhausted.



Hope you are having a lovely time……




Yep, we never celebrate St Patsy‘s Day…….I can call it that as my Grandfather was called Patrick and everyone called him Patsy……..seems some are offended at the shortening of the name…….phooey……

Still in Scotland, coming home tomorrow…….

Hope all are well.


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels home, Schumi.  Nice you were able to be back with family and friends.  

Well no one felt like pasta, so while not everyone’s cup of tea, bacon and pancakes it was. Now some ice cream with for me, fresh strawberries. And some caramel sauce. Sweet treat, that we don’t always have dessert, but felt like it today.

And a hehe, said kids went errand running for me. They did my errands and then did some grocery shopping. Think normal stuff we usually get? Nope. But at least I know kids will eat what they bought. I may try the one item they bought.

Still lightly raining out, 54 degrees, but still feels cool with the wet everywhere. But as that laptop has been put away, a happiness starting. A beautiful weather Friday will be our Friday. Yes! While 48 degrees predicted when I wake up, a most perfect 75 degrees is the high. And glorious sunshine most of the day. Still saying we will be a rainy and a Pooh blustery windy weekend, with chances of thunderstorms. Sunday being more like normal temps, and not even 60 degrees the high on Sunday. But even with some rain, at least Saturday will still be the high of 72 degrees. Hey, any day in March that shows high above 70, makes a very happy homie. And a happy little one. She’s feeling much better, thank you Robo, and takes every opportunity to wear shorts if the weather is nice.

But yep, what does this Thursday night mean?  


Woot! Woot! Woot!

Good night homies. May all those sugar plums be dancing in your heads, and a sound, restful sleep be yours too.

Ooh, wonder how Kfish is doing with her kids? We both have a son with the same name.  Hope you and family are doing well, and enjoying some nice weather tomorrow, like us.


----------



## Sue M

/ Schumi safe travels home!  Visiting your mom?  

Keisha congrats on the generator. My area tends not to get power outs. But an area my friend used to live in seemed to get outages any time there was a breeze!  And if I lived in Florida I’d def get one!  Congrats on husbands retirement!  

Lynne my husband retired around 6-7 yrs ahead of me. Personally I think its
better. Such a big adjustment so he had the space to figure it out. I think it took him a year to adjust.

Pedicure was great. I could have fallen asleep during the massage!  Darn dog woke me again around midnight. Couldn’t get back asleep until past 3am. Ugh. 
Have a zoom church meeting tonight, hope I can stay awake. Will make myself some hot tea. That will help.

Pumpkin, it’s not that we’re big St Paddy’s Day people but gives me the opportunity to eat some fav foods. I love corned beef and cabbage but its hard to find most of the year. Lol.

Charade WSW is always an exhausting trip. Not used to walking so much!

Great news from our government!  Starting April 1 we don‘t need to test returning home   This takes out so much stress from vacay. Don’t have to take a half day of vacay to drive somewhere to test, and worry.  The entire trip I’m thinking in the back of my head, hope I don’t test positive and have to quarantine in a hotel room 10 days. 
And now I can make day trips across the border to Washington. Trader Joes, Costco and Target here I come. Maybe Macy’s too lol.  Always enjoy going to Costco in different cities. And different country. So many different things.


----------



## Lynne G

That is great news Sue.  Hope your tea is quite nice, to keep ya awake.  I’m fading fast, as have last week day routine for me tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

A quick drive by to tuck all the homies into bed 

sweet dreams to all!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> We are not big St. Paddy's day people.  Not my cup of tea. I totally even forgot it was until I seen on FB that it's today lol.



Yes, I won`t celebrate it at all. Nonsense.......he wasn`t even Irish which most folks seem to ignore, he was born in Great Britain.

Info on the History Channel website if anyone cares.

Most folks in the UK use it as an excuse to have a drink which isn`t a bad thing in itself........lol......





Sue M said:


> Personally I think its
> better. Such a big adjustment so he had the space to figure it out. I think it took him a year to adjust.
> 
> Great news from our government!  Starting April 1 we don‘t need to test returning home   This takes out so much stress from vacay. Don’t have to take a half day of vacay to drive somewhere to test, and worry.  The entire trip I’m thinking in the back of my head, hope I don’t test positive and have to quarantine in a hotel room 10 days.
> And now I can make day trips across the border to Washington. Trader Joes, Costco and Target here I come. Maybe Macy’s too lol.  Always enjoy going to Costco in different cities. And different country. So many different things.



My husband loved early retirement straight away......and I loved having him retired too. Some do seem to struggle with it though.......nope, not us.......but we always spent an inordinate amount of time together anyway....joined at the hip us!!

Yes, our restrictions are lifted as of today in the UK. Although testing is still required to enter the USA for now, hoping that will be lifted too at some point. But, it`s a good sign International travel is returning to normal.




Have a good Friday


----------



## Lynne G

Friday, yay!  Have to stop into my office today, as have some things I need to do, that can’t be done remotely.  Will wait until after morning rush.  But should not take long, so will be back online well before lunch.  And then change into shorts.  My lunchtime walk should be at around 65 degrees.  But now, sunrise hard to see, with all the fog from all that rain yesterday.  Foggy start.  Hehe, as such needs a frog reminder of today:


So Friday, yay indeed! 

Older one works today too, but he gets a later morning start. I should be back before he leaves too. Little one’s class is a test that has to take whenever today. I told her should do it in the morning, as the shortest day I have in my week day routine. Maybe we can go to the state park, as it’s open until sunset, and with sunset not until 7:10 pm tonight, we should have plenty of time to visit it with our such nice weather today. And it’s on the way to a burger chain place, that is known for its scooped ice cream shakes (not those from a machine). Little one has her eye on their mint chocolate chip shake, as they stock that ice cream flavor this time of year. Their burgers are okay, their fries are good, more like boardwalk fries, which we both like. So, since DH will be over his mom’s by lunchtime, and older one will not return from work until mid evening, little one and me will be the only two of us, around for dinner. Will see if she likes my plan. Asked her if she was going to travel with me to my office. I said you can go, if you are up. Otherwise, no need, but will pick up some iced coffee for her, as it’s on the way. Will tell her to mobile order it when I get closer to the coffee store.

And so, that ever so nice time to sip my tea in my mug, always starts on a Friday.

May your Friday be the most Fabulous Friday, and hope your weather gets you out to enjoy that sunshine.  Oh, and it is a good morning.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Friday morning stop in 

TGIF, is all I can say.  Did a mobile order today at Tim's and brought in some doughnuts and goodies for all the guys.  Lord knows we all need a pick me up.  It's been a crazy busy week here.  

The souvlaki chicken pitas were awesome last night.  Asked the boys if I could make it again...they said they would eat it again!  So that's a win for me.  Not sure what is on the menu for tonight.  Maybe I'll grill some moose burgers.  That seems like a good easy Friday night meal.  Probably no gym tonight.  I didn't make it last night.  I was just too tired once I sat down.  

Another beautiful day here.  I noticed my lilac tree has started to pop some buds for leaves.  THAT makes me sooo happy.  I know that Mother Nature will bring at least 2 more kicks at winter with snowfalls yet....but seeing the buds popping out brings me hope!  

Well, I should get to shuffling some papers.  Not sure what else I am going to do to keep busy today.  Might be a shredding and youtube watching day.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Made it home after a shorter than usual visit to Scotland.....and funny pumpkin mentioned flowers......a load of our flowers have started sprouting including the 
wild daffodils which are everywhere. Lavendar plant is budding which seems early and the pear trees too which is nice to see. 

Lazy night tonight after a long drive home.......but out for dinner tomorrow night with some friends and the adult kids are coming along too. We love this new pub/restaurant we started going to and have gone several times now. 

It was odd being back in Scotland as they still have the masks in all places.......much prefer not wearing them as we don`t need to in England. 

Time for a mug of tea, then probably an early night.......


----------



## Sue M

Yet another grey drizzly day here. Maybe by Sunday the weather will change. This morning I went to the driving range with DH and  did videos of his swing for him!  

Tomorrow is busy. Having brunch with past work friends in Langley, over the bridge on the other side of the river and about 30ish min drive.  Then back to Langley for a birthday  dinner with family friends. My husband and the birthday boy had worked together for years. 
What are the chances of having to drag out to Langley 2x in one day!

After my fav afternoon show, Escape to the Country I should go get a walk in with the dogs!  Looks like the drizzle has let up. 

Pumpkin Souvlaki sounds great!  Going to a Greek place tomorrow for dinner.  Trying to decide on that or Moussaka.

Schumi glad you had an uneventful drive home.


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. I’m not home yet, but am no longer in Orlando. We are staying in Williamsburg for the night before heading back home tomorrow. There is some sort of soccer tournament going on this weekend, so we are seeing high school students everywhere. This explains why most of the hotels were sold out when I booked our room a couple of months ago. We just missed the cheer leaders at WDW, but were there in time for the high  school marching bands.

WDW was fun, but also crowded and exhausting. I am too out of shape to go to a theme park 4 days in a row. We only made rope drop the first 2 days. We did Animal Kingdom with out using Lightning Lane. I think that was our best day over all. The weather was just about perfect.

We rope dropped EPCOT and went straight to the new Ratatouille ride along with most everyone else. We were in line for about 40 minutes, were almost to the ride, and it broke down. We waited it out for about another 40 minutes. I was just about to suggest we leave when they got it going again. It’s a cute ride, but I certainly wouldn’t stand in line for over 2 hours for it like some people did. 
That evening we decided to stay and watch Harmonious. It started raining (I now own an official Disney rain poncho) and it kept getting harder as the evening went on. I’m surprised they didn’t cancel the show since there was lightning in the area. When we left I could barely see where I was going due to all the rain on my glasses and streaming down my face.

The next day was Magic Kingdom. We didn’t rope drop and most of the good lightning lane times were snapped up quickly. I feel that I wasted my money on it that day. I didn’t get to do a few of the rides I wanted, but that’s okay. We were able to do plenty of other stuff. The new fireworks show is phenomenal. 
We did see the most adorable thing though. They are still doing the mini parades, or cavalcades I think they are calling them. We had stopped it to watch one and were standing near a little girl about 4 years old who was holding a stuffed Donald Duck. She saw Donald on one of the floats and started getting really excited. Donald spotted her, made a surprised face, waved, blew kisses, and made a heart sign with his hands. The little girl was so happy. It was just the cutest thing.

Yesterday was Hollywood studios. I went to try to get a LL for Rise of the Resistance as soon as the LL was available (7:00 am) and didn’t get a reservation until 5:15. At times the standby lane was at 180 minutes. We attempted rope drop, but didn’t quite make it. This was another day, aside from RotR, that I think I wasted money on the lightning lane. We did the rides that we could, and also went to a couple of shows. Honestly, I was too sore and tired to care about missing a few rides. After dinner we decided to ride the monorail just for the heck of it. We had a nice view of the MK fireworks.

Over all the trip was good, but I would prefer to do our next trip at a less crowded time. I also want to plan some rest days into the next trip. Next up is Disneyland for B’s graduation next spring. I need to start now to try to get myself into better shape before then.

We can hear the soccer girls running and shouting in the hallway. I really hope they have an early curfew.


----------



## schumigirl

Glad you had such a good trip Charade, apart from rain and crowds sounds like you had fun though. And hope you had a good sleep last night too……





Weather report……..it’s gorgeous!! 










Have a great Saturday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Charade had a great time.  Yeah, time to rest when you get home.  Safe travels.  

Yay, gorgeous weather for Schumi.

Yay, a beautiful sunny start to my day. But will be a cloudy day shortly, with rain predicted to come around dinner time, and get us a little wet all evening. Weather lady this morning said, while still maybe a storm around, most of the viewing area will just see some light rain showers this evening. And another great day for us. 72 is the high, even with a cloud covered, and rain coming day. But why that evening rain? Yeah, like Robo said, not with that cool weather around. Tomorrow’s high is 57, and the clouds remain. At least the weekend won’t be a weather bust. No jacket, then oh yes, need that jacket.

So ah yes, it’s the weekend, and so happy about that, I needed a later start with this time change for some reason. And so, so much for that. Difference is, it’s a relaxing start, not a get moving fast week day one. With the warm weather, thought a load of wash was needed, and so besides a tea kettle on the stove, the clothes dryer is now on. Thinking of going into the bathrooms soon, and grab all the towels. All to have freshly washed towels when showering today, would be nice. At least to me, who will shower right after I get those towels out of the dryer.

And another little one and me day.  Yay. Yesterday, we did go to the state park, and was crowded. Was hard to find a parking space. Perfect weather, with not much green, and could see for miles.  Then we did some errands.  She did not feel like a milkshake, so we ended up picking up Chinese food for an early dinner.  Was a good call, as food was delicious, and we ordered enough, that older one enjoyed it too, when he came home hours later.

But being a Saturday, means, a little breakfast made already too. As made some eggs and potatoes for DH, as he’s out the door now, and older one works, starting later this morning. So what are my plans with little one today? Don’t know. I was in bed before midnight, but don’t know when either kid was. DH was sound asleep well before I did. But had a very good sleep, and assume won’t see little one until close to lunchtime. Will then ask her what she wants to do. She said there’s another great park not far from where lots to do. Will see if she’d like to go there, then enjoy some not much shopping, but at least window shopping, and a drive thru meal at that ever so popular chicken fast food place.

And for now, a quiet enough house. Tea and a throw, as house feels just a little cool. And the largest tv remote. Enjoy watching English football, so a game should be on soon enough. I’ll channel surf until it starts.

That most Stupendously wonderful Saturday to all the homies.


----------



## macraven

Happy Saturday homies!
Hope your weather is better than mine today!

ordered food out from the Choo Choo for last nights dinner
Great food but no left overs ..

was hoping there would be left overs for lunch today so it will be sandwiches for us

plan on Taco Bell for tonight…

i will be booking my flights this weekend for my September trip today

other than that, nothing exciting for us this weekend

Hope all will be fine and have a relaxing weekend!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Happy Saturday homies!
> Hope your weather is better than mine today!
> 
> ordered food out from the Choo Choo for last nights dinner
> Great food but no left overs ..
> 
> was hoping there would be left overs for lunch today so it will be sandwiches for us
> 
> plan on Taco Bell for tonight…
> 
> i will be booking my flights this weekend for my September trip today
> 
> other than that, nothing exciting for us this weekend
> 
> Hope all will be fine and have a relaxing weekend!



I do always love the sound of the food you get from Choo Choo`s.......we just don`t have good BBQ places over here......so we do our own. Not as good as the stuff you get I`m sure. 

Yay for booking flights!! That`s exciting enough......and you`re weather will outdo the rest of us before you know it. You have the best weather around!





Had a lovely 4 mile walk this morning along the beach, it was still a little chilly, but sunshine is just beautiful and looks like it`ll be like this for at least a week.....finally some sunshine and no high winds. 

Light lunch at a friends house today, she asked us to drop round to have a catch up as they can`t make the meal out tonight. It was nice, she made a seafood platter and some bread. Had a good catch up. 

So tonight, going back to the newish place we like so much......it`ll be wonderful I`m sure. Always love getting glammed up to go out with friends and my family, well always love getting glammed up anytime! I have a new dress to put on, so got it washed to be ready for tonight. 

Almost time for a glass of wine ......well, it`s party Saturday.......although not a crazy party night as we`ll be home for 10ish......


----------



## Charade67

I’m home. Not looking forward to joining reality on Monday. I need to stop by my doctors office and dispute a bill. They billed me for a visit I didn’t have. I thought they took care of it last month, but they didn’t.

I don’t think I will do much of anything for the rest of the day. Will probably get dinner at some point.

I just noticed that we still need to set some of our clocks forward.


----------



## macraven

That’s so aggravating to have to deal with the billing error again

May be you’ll find out it has been taken care of but it’s on the next cycle for your credit.

Bet you are glad to be back home as your kitty must have missed you!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I’m home. Not looking forward to joining reality on Monday. I need to stop by my doctors office and dispute a bill. They billed me for a visit I didn’t have. I thought they took care of it last month, but they didn’t.
> 
> I don’t think I will do much of anything for the rest of the day. Will probably get dinner at some point.
> 
> I just noticed that we still need to set some of our clocks forward.



Welcome home......hope you get the bill situation sorted out. Annoying. 




Back home from a lovely evening out in a restaurant we all love. Food, drinks and service are all top notch.......we are full to bursting from delicious food and drinks and good company of course. 

Bed soon, early night and plan to sleep a little later in the morning......then bacon sandwiches all round........and maybe watch the F1 GP in the afternoon......


----------



## schumigirl

Beautiful Sunday morning here....sun is blistering in the sky and not a cloud to be seen.

Bacon up soon after a lovely long late sleep this morning, then heading out to do some shopping before watching the F1 GP this afternoon.......the only reason we have the Sports package in our tv plan. 

Diced beef in the slow cooker cooking in ale, gravy and the usual herbs and spices for dinner tonight, will do some creamy mash and veg to go with it. Lazy Sunday ahead.......



























Have a wonderful Sunday 



​


----------



## keishashadow

Such lovely weather the last few days, cold start, saw some snowflakes earlier but, will rebound & flirt with 50 degrees.  Just gloomy & damp


Started to get chilly late last evening in house as the hot water heat hadn’t gotten the message it was cold again yet.  Look at that accusing face & after I let him use my haunted mansion throw too!



Robo56 said:


> It’s a shame we have to watch out for porch thief’s. There was a day when you could leave your doors unlocked. Sadly those days are over.


seriously.  Did you see the rash of “crime tourism“ in southern CA?   organized gangs coming up from South America.  One home in affluent area was hit three times, appears they are working on a referral basis of all things.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I wanted romaine lettuce this week


have stuck with iceberg for the last few weeks.  Looking forward to being able to harvest our own this summer. 


Sue M said:


> I was worried because the store only had light buttermilk and I’ve always used regular.


my very southern, late MiL nearly  when I told her I never buy buttermilk for my baking/cooking purposes.  Apple cider vinegar in whole milk always thickens & tastes the same in finished product to my taste.  So funny, she said her relatives would roll over in their graves.  I came back with were you able to tell the difference?  Hehe


Lynne G said:


> yay for a Keisha being the he woman, what a nice present


it’s still sitting where I rolled it lol.  Busy weekend but, hope I don’t have to repurpose the box as a end table.


schumigirl said:


> and yes, we do need to see that video from your security system…….lol……


reminds me to delete it from my feed. 


Lynne G said:


> Now some ice cream with for me, fresh strawberries. And some caramel sauce.


since most of my family will be out of town for Easter, when GD was here for early dismissal Friday, decided to have Pizster (pizza Easter).  Let her color eggs,  egg & basket hunt.  admittedly odd but, she seemed to enjoy it.  Back again this afternoon as off skool tomorrow. 


Sue M said:


> But an area my friend used to live in seemed to get outages any time there was a breeze! And if I lived in Florida I’d def get one! Congrats on husbands retirement!


it’s better since they changed the main line we connect to…used to be only a few blocks in our area on a far flung further up the mountain. The rest of town below us would have power starting in the next block.  Was quite frustrating.  Much better now but, still not keeping an nervous eye on the big chest freezer will be nice.


Sue M said:


> Starting April 1 we don‘t need to test returning home This takes out so much stress from vacay. Don’t have to take a half day of vacay to drive somewhere to test, and worry.


great news indeed


schumigirl said:


> Yes, I won`t celebrate it at all.


We love fireworks & parades in Pittsburgh.  small city but we are said to be in the top five our country’s st P parades, always held the Saturday prior.   Willing to guess politics doesn’t factor in here for the 20% of population in our area that claim ancestry.  Easy for us as far removed from that fray.  At Would like to think most take the day to acknowledge their roots.  Unfortunately, it often becomes a real day of excess for most. 


Lynne G said:


> Have to stop into my office today, as have some things I need to do, that can’t be done remotely.


find any surprises?  youngest son‘s company sent them home with military precision mid March ‘20.  They were met in the building lobby by security and told to not access the elevators etc.  everything left as is.  When he finally was permitted to return to this building earlier this year (and then promptly caught covid btw despite being fully vax), he discovered his desk exactly as he left it. 

Including a half bottle of soda with mold growing in it & dust all over the place.  Said much worse with others to point they had to call in exterminators due to food left behind encouraging new tenants.  Ewww


Pumpkin1172 said:


> The souvlaki chicken pitas were awesome last night.


had to google that . Looks yummy


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I noticed my lilac tree has started to pop some buds for leaves.


no buds here yet.  Sad that my huge lilac bush got crushed by neighbor’s tree a few years ago.  tried replanting a couple of them without much success, look so anemic.


schumigirl said:


> wild daffodils which are everywhere.


I wind up buying them in bloom, then planting.  our grinnies (chipmunks)  typically wipe them out every year.  Maybe if I plant more…some for them, some for me? Lol


Sue M said:


> What are the chances of having to drag out to Langley 2x in one day!


Did a double take, when i see Langley I think of the US Air Force base.  I’ve tried to consolidate some nonessential jaunts out now with the price of gas. 


Charade67 said:


> We just missed the cheer leaders at WDW, but were there in time for the high school marching bands.


Welcome to my world lol.  Sorry, it’s a shame sometimes it can be a real pain with the large groups.  I fully expect a real ruckus here when U gets the full compliment of Pop Warner participants/influx into the parks early this December.  Likely, most onsite U guests likely haven’t run into that large of a youth group and all it does entail.  Will say though, that is time of year we do generally visit.  They were always better supervised than the twirlers & cheerleaders were at WDW.


Charade67 said:


> We were in line for about 40 minutes, were almost to the ride, and it broke down


oh man, that’s awfully discouraging when it happens.  Glad you got to experience it, eventually?  What’s your take on it?


Charade67 said:


> I feel that I wasted my money on it that day


gotcha on that


Charade67 said:


> This was another day, aside from RotR, that I think I wasted money on the lightning lane


multiple trips since this system started…yes, IMO the hardest park to grab anything in the AM.  I’ve see Slinky Dog disappear entirely 10 min within rope drop.


Charade67 said:


> We can hear the soccer girls running and shouting in the hallway. I really hope they have an early curfew.


what are the odds you’d hit a youth group twice?


macraven said:


> ordered food out from the Choo Choo for last nights dinner


choo choo?


schumigirl said:


> Back home from a lovely evening out in a restaurant we all love. Food, drinks and service are all top notch.......we are full to bursting from delicious food and drinks and good company of course.


. What did you order? 


schumigirl said:


> Diced beef in the slow cooker cooking in ale, gravy and the usual herbs and spices for dinner tonight,


That sounds interesting too.  no idea what I’m rustling up for dinner today or tomorrow as GD is bit picky.  Better get on the ball, burning daylight


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Started to get chilly late last evening in house as the hot water heat hadn’t gotten the message it was cold again yet.  Look at that accusing face & after I let him use my haunted mansion throw too!
> View attachment 655992
> 
> 
> We love fireworks & parades in Pittsburgh.  small city but we are said to be in the top five our country’s st P parades, always held the Saturday prior.   Willing to guess politics doesn’t factor in here for the 20% of population in our area that claim ancestry.  Easy for us as far removed from that fray.  At Would like to think most take the day to acknowledge their roots.  Unfortunately, it often becomes a real day of excess for most.
> 
> . What did you order?
> 
> That sounds interesting too.  no idea what I’m rustling up for dinner today or tomorrow as GD is bit picky.  Better get on the ball, burning daylight



That is one cute puppy!! 

I think you`re correct about politics and background not being a factor for folks celebrating and most certainly won`t know a lot of the discontent with the whole thing. Nothing wrong with a good firework display though.....

I actually ended up ordering one of their special burgers.....not something I`d usually order in a restaurant, but it sounded so good and it really was.....it was an atomic hot one with a peppercorn sauce on top. I don`t eat the bun so just the burger and all the accessories including amazing chips and coleslaw which were gorgeous!! They have an African background so the food is always interesting and a little different. I was going to have moules marinière, but they were out of them  last night. Kyle and Tom had steak as usual and everyone else had a real mix of the menu and everything looked amazing. 

Should have said the beef is cooking in ale and beef stock not gravy.....I do turn it into a thick gravy once it`s all cooked. 

Oh I`m sure you`ll serve something lovely as usual......GD will love it I`m sure.



Sun is still out but it`s turned chilly......heating turned up a little so house is cosy and no plans to go back out today. 

Time for a cuppa though......


----------



## macraven

Schumi, the Choo Choo is the bbq restaurant we go to
Google it for the menu!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay as Keisha’s enjoying this blast of cooler air too.  Sadly, shorts will not be worn today.  And maybe not even my shades, as saying our sunny now will be full with very heavy cloud cover.  We did get some nice downpours last night, including a pretty close lightning strike.  But was a fast moving storm cell, so quiet not much after it passed.  Good thing that older one got home not much before that moderate downpour started.  Hehe, looks like pup enjoying the blanket.  Nice to get time with GD.  Fun dying eggs.  Haven’t done that in years, Not sure if we are getting together for Easter or not.  Eh, Easter candy has been nibbled on for weeks now.  Easter seems late this year.  Funny, my chipmunks and moles and voles leave my daffodils alone.  Tulips, most of them too.  Other bulbs?  Nope.  After finding them eaten on my walkway more than a couple of years, they are the only two bulb plants that survive. 

Sunday plans here.  Trash purge and kitchen restocking, though admittedly not much needed.

Went to the outlets yesterday. Ended up with our biggest purchase of our trip, from the mouse store. Score, $4.50 for those Mickey ears. And little one collects those keys. Score, as very reasonable prices for them, and some matching pins, too, and both of us got a shirt. Hers cropped. Otherwise other than some slides little one wanted, as liked the ones we had bought for older one last time we were at that three strip sneaker store. Found her size, they were still on sale, so paid the same, or maybe a little less. That was it. Not much we saw. Though we had a late start, now little one wants to visit the outlets even further away. I said fine, but when we do, we need to get an earlier start. But even those further outlets we were at yesterday, still are only about an hour or so drive away.

So tea, very quiet house, as DH again out the door. Kids? Sound asleep the last time I past by their rooms. Expect to hear older one before little one. Then will see if little one will go with me today. Actually, see the time. Should be seeing older one soon. He works today. As such, fully expect will be lunch and dinner a little one and me only.

Dang Mac, I wish I could find a good bbq place close to here. The one we really liked closed years ago, and none around, other than a chain one I won’t eat at.

Rattled enough. May all the homies have a Super happy Sunday.

And ooh, good smelling Schumi kitchen, and wish I could smell the beef cooking from here. Maybe I can. LoL Nope, I’m just smelling the brownies I have in our oven.

‘Tis a good morning.  Hope yours has been too.


----------



## keishashadow

Carole Winner winner, Beef stew dinner.  Mostly as I will Have 2 extra mouths to feed & can stretch that with a few extra taters & carrots.  





Lynne G said:


> Yay as Keisha’s enjoying this blast of cooler air too.


Enjoy um no lol. Biding my time for warmer weather!


Lynne G said:


> Ended up with our biggest purchase of our trip, from the mouse store. Score, $4.50 for those Mickey ears.


Wish we still had one here. Burlington every now & again gets odds & ends.  Long haul from home tho, usually what the TikTok gals post long gone by then


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi, the Choo Choo is the bbq restaurant we go to
> Google it for the menu!



I think it was Janet who asked about Choo Choo......I`ve been reading that menu for the longest time!!! It always sounds so good when you talk about the food from there......





Keisha yes,.......cassserole`s are a very winter warming dish that everyone loves, well haven`t met a person that doesn`t like them. Tom reminded me yesterday I haven`t made beef in red wine for a while....so might be a midweek option for him and I. 

Race time........


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Lazy Sunday before we have to get back to work and school.  
I just checked my countdown and I am 6 months away from my next Orlando trip.




macraven said:


> That’s so aggravating to have to deal with the billing error again





schumigirl said:


> hope you get the bill situation sorted out. Annoying.


 Last month I called. This time I’m going into the office. They are close to where I work, so I am going to stop by on my lunch hour tomorrow. 



schumigirl said:


> Bacon up soon after a lovely long late sleep this morning, then heading out to do some shopping before watching the F1 GP this afternoon.......the only reason we have the Sports package in our tv plan.


 We will be watching NASCAR today. I hope our driver starts doing better. 



keishashadow said:


> Look at that accusing face & after I let him use my haunted mansion throw too!


Aww…so cute. 



keishashadow said:


> Welcome to my world lol. Sorry, it’s a shame sometimes it can be a real pain with the large groups.


 Fortunately the bands weren’t a problem. The worst thing was a little difficulty finding a table to eat breakfast in the morning. 



keishashadow said:


> oh man, that’s awfully discouraging when it happens. Glad you got to experience it, eventually? What’s your take on it?


We did get to ride. I thought it was cute, but wouldn’t stand in line for 2-3 hours for it like some people were doing. 



macraven said:


> Schumi, the Choo Choo is the bbq restaurant we go to
> Google it for the menu!


 When I see Choo Choo I immediately think Chattanooga. 



Lynne G said:


> Ended up with our biggest purchase of our trip, from the mouse store. Score, $4.50 for those Mickey ears.


 Wow, that’s a great price. What kid of ears did you get?



Lynne G said:


> Dang Mac, I wish I could find a good bbq place close to here. The one we really liked closed years ago, and none around, other than a chain one I won’t eat at.


 We have the same problem. Most of the BBQ is mediocre at best. We are getting a new BBQ restaurant that a friend swears is the best ever.

We overslept and missed church this morning, so I texted a friend and asked her to let me know where they were going for lunch after. I am hungry.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade......good luck with the bill issue today, hope it`s an easy fix and hope you enjoyed Nascar yesterday. 




Loving these bright mornings now.......and after a bright orange moon last night, it was stunning. And another glorious but still chily morning ahead. 

We are heading out walking soon, think a couple of friends will join us with the dogs along the way, but told them no 10 mile walk today for us....maybe 5 miles will be enough till we get back into it properly. Then home, showered and head out to buy a few things we need. 

Plan to get my mum`s Mother`s Day flowers ordered today need to make sure they`ll be delivered on time next week. 

Moussaka for dinner tonight, will serve it with salad and some olives as it can be quite a heavy dish on it`s own, doesn`t need much else to go with it. Small portions I think.


















Happy Monday ☀​


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Monday. Ugh.  But was awake before alarm went off.  Will be hearing the trash trucks soon enough.  Cool, as 42 degrees out now.  But should also have a glorious sunshine day.  Sunrise still an hour and a half away, but clear skies already.  Was a little drizzle around 4 pm last night, but a high weather system has set up, chasing all those clouds away, and pulling warmer air from the South.  Will be two nice days to start the work week, then even a 40’s high, and lots of rain the rest of it.  

Hope your walk was enjoyed, Schumi.  Nice to have friends join and having a nice weather day too.  

Well, not only trash trucks on the way, so is that other screen. Tea has been made, and ready for a second cup. Yeah, it’s a Monday.

Make this Monday a Most Marvelous one.  Oh, and welcome to the first day of Spring for us in the Northern hemisphere.


----------



## macraven

Good morning homies!

i still watch Walking Dead and watched it last night and also the encore
It has really changed direction over the years 
i can see why many of their followers have dropped out from reading it 

I’ll stay with it to the end but I do wonder why I am still hanging in with it.

grocery store run today is the high light of my day
Lol

For those of you that are doing hhn this year, have you booked your rooms yet?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally getting to make a stop in   

A busy weekend doing nothing lol.  Did some cleaning, and puttering around the house.  Cleaned my oven and baked up a few treats for the week.  Enjoyed the warm (to us) weather, and opened the windows over the weekend to air the house out - which felt fabulous!  Not much else to report.  I am trying my hand at my first attempt and started a sour dough starter.  I'll report back how well it goes for me     I have enjoyed making some bread, but it's time to expand and learn a little more.  We will see how it goes!



Charade67 said:


> I’m home. Not looking forward to joining reality on Monday. I need to stop by my doctors office and dispute a bill. They billed me for a visit I didn’t have. I thought they took care of it last month, but they didn’t.


I hope your Monday and rejoining the real world isn't too horrible.  It sounds like you had a great trip.  I know the crowds were crazy the days we were in the parks.  Hollywood studios was insane, and I never even got a chance to buy a ROTR.  We waited until the wait times were at 120 ( they were hovering over 200 minutes most of the day ) and lucked out and only waited for 1 hr 45 minutes.  All the good rides were hovering at 3 hr+ waits most of the day.  It was insane.  I did luck out and got a LL for Millinium Falcon, Toy Story Mania and Tower of Terror.  We didn't get to do Slinky Dog or  Rockin Rolling  Coaster.  But did a few other c list rides like Star Tours, Muppets, And Indiana Jones.  I was able (because it was offered at that time) was able to purchase the " fancy" LL and ride Mickey and Minnie's Railroad with no wait before we headed out of the park.  I am hoping when we go back with the kids, I'm able to work the Genie+ a little better.  


keishashadow said:


> . Looking forward to being able to harvest our own this summer.


Funny you mention that!  I actually just ordered from amazon some woven bigger " contatiners" for planting some potatoes, tomatoes and a few other veggies I want to grow.  I have been researching container growing.  I will try my hand a few this summer.  I used to have a garden when the kids were little, but we turned it into lawn.  I just didn't have the time to keep it up.  I'm excited to try and grow a few things for fresh eating this summer instead of forking out money at the Farmer's Market.  


schumigirl said:


> Moussaka for dinner tonight, will serve it with salad and some olives as it can be quite a heavy dish on it`s own, doesn`t need much else to go with it. Small portions I think.


I have never had it, but one day I will try it.  Enjoy!!!


Lynne G said:


> Happy Monday. Ugh. But was awake before alarm went off. Will be hearing the trash trucks soon enough. Cool, as 42 degrees out now. But should also have a glorious sunshine day. Sunrise still an hour and a half away, but clear skies already. Was a little drizzle around 4 pm last night, but a high weather system has set up, chasing all those clouds away, and pulling warmer air from the South. Will be two nice days to start the work week, then even a 40’s high, and lots of rain the rest of it.


I hope you have a warmer rather than cooler/rainier day.  


macraven said:


> i still watch Walking Dead and watched it last night and also the encore
> It has really changed direction over the years
> i can see why many of their followers have dropped out from reading it


I actually thought of you when I seen it on the menu while tv surfing last night and wondered if you and @Sue M were watching.  I used to watch it, but it turned too weird for me, and I couldn't keep watching it.  I ope it ends the way you want it to!

Well, I should do more paper shuffling.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Charade67

The first day of work after a vacation is the worst.  I spent the day wading through voice mails, emails, phone calls, text messages, and notes from the therapists.  I normally leave at 3:00. At 4:00 I was still there trying to wrap things up for the day. One of our newer clients wanted to give me the name and number of one of her friends who was looking for a therapist. I told her that the woman needed to call in herself to schedule, but said not today since I was getting ready to go home. At 4:30 the phone rang and the caller ID showed that it was the new woman calling in. I ignored the call and went home. What part of don't call today is difficult to understand?



schumigirl said:


> Charade......good luck with the bill issue today, hope it`s an easy fix and hope you enjoyed Nascar yesterday.


I went to my doctor's office at lunch today. They say they have corrected the problem this time. 
Nascar was great. Our driver won.



macraven said:


> For those of you that are doing hhn this year, have you booked your rooms yet?


 Nor doing HHN, but I have started watching the room availability. I'd like to stay at Sapphire Falls again, but this time I think I will take a standard room rather than a lagoon view. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> But did a few other c list rides like Star Tours, Muppets, And Indiana Jones.


I think Star Tours is an underrated ride. I asked a CM how many different versions of the ride there were, and she told me that there is over 100 possible combinations. You should get a different experience every time.

I think I will spend the rest of the evening doing nothing productive. Tomorrow I need to tackle vacation laundry.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, the wash to be done after travel.  Still, glad you hear you had a great time, Charade.  And yeah, Mondays are usually an ugh, particularly after being off days before.

But those Monday blues are now behind us. It’s a Tuesday, and time to enjoy those tacos today. Yay, the day Mac can do a Taco Bell routine. Little one found out Taco Bell has those fries on the menu. Hence, we got no tacos, but a side of fries the other day.

Sigh. Fell asleep in the early evening, then was up around midnight, and finally went back to sleep. Felt like the alarm went off not much after that. And so, have a headache starting, so drugs with my tea.

House feels warm. Well, I guess it should be, as 40 degrees out now. But shorts on the kids, as 60 degrees is the high. The sunrise will be soon enough, but still not that ever nice and bright out, with a mostly cloudy sky. Like that blah, gray early, pre-dawn. And a cloudy day will it be. With a chance of rain on Wednesday, with a cooler 51 the high, and a thunderstorming Thursday, and back to 60’s with 62, the high. Then a drying out Friday with still a 60 degree high. But yep, the high temps where we still don’t turn off the house heater yet are still around. Weekends’ highs are predicted to be 51 and 46. Yeah, and my lightweight winter jacket is not put away either. But was happy, had to do some errands yesterday afternoon. Was no need for a jacket. Thus, hoping those 60’s days are more in our forecasts soon. But as said, our Easter days have been mostly cooler, with snow seen one year. Though with the rain coming this week, I guess we are getting ready for those April showers, to give us May flowers. Hehe, when going to those further outlets, we pass by quite a few farm fields. Nope, they still look nothing growing yet, or ready for planting. By the end of summer, we will see very tall corn stalks. Our growing season is short, as most wait until sure those close to freezing temps are no more, and the ground is much softer. Like around our Mother’s Day in May.

So, that wish for a totally terrific Taco Tuesday homies.  Yum!  And a good morning wish in here too.


----------



## macraven

Can always do Taco Bell more nights a week 
Did it recently  and possibly again today for lunch

In our area the $5 meals have returned

only reached 77 yesterday here and again today will be warm but storms could roll in late tonight or early next morning 
 Typical weather in our area 

Had yard mowed Sunday but with more rain
predicted, will have another mow by end of the week

Cats got up early this morning screaming it is 6:00 … feed me

Now they will sleep until 10

Hope all the homies are doing fine and will
check in with us later today


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I went to my doctor's office at lunch today. They say they have corrected the problem this time.
> Nascar was great. Our driver won.
> 
> Nor doing HHN, but I have started watching the room availability. I'd like to stay at Sapphire Falls again, but this time I think I will take a standard room rather than a lagoon view.



Glad you enjoyed the result.....I can`t say the same.......lol.....

Good luck with the room hunt for September, hope you get what you want! 





macraven said:


> Can always do Taco Bell more nights a week
> Did it recently  and possibly again today for lunch
> 
> In our area the $5 meals have returned
> 
> only reached 77 yesterday here and again today will be warm but storms could roll in late tonight or early next morning
> Typical weather in our area
> 
> Had yard mowed Sunday but with more rain
> predicted, will have another mow by end of the week
> 
> Cats got up early this morning screaming it is 6:00 … feed me
> 
> Now they will sleep until 10
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing fine and will
> check in with us later today



Sounds like me in the morning screaming I`m hungry.......lol.......

77 sounds so good right now!! And the rain will be so fabulous for all that grass you have.....it`ll be so green. Our gardener was here this morning and all our grass has been done too....love that freshly cut grass smell!!





We are having the best weather!!! Well.....it`s good for us.......we have low 60`s and the most glorious sunshine bursting in the sky. And the best part is we have to get this weather for at least a week more......woohooo!!!! 

Walking has returned......got 6 miles in this morning again, so hoping it`s back to a more regular routine as we do love that morning walk. 

And steaks on the grill outside tonight.....won`t be eating outside as it`s still a little chilly, well it is only March, but it`ll be our first real outside grilling of the year.....





















Happy Tuesday ☀​


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick morning stop in   

Made it to the gym last night - so I call that a win.  Their crowd meter was off.  I was expecting it to be quite busy...but it was nice and quiet.  I just prefer it quiet with not many people.  It's a me thing.  The energy in big crowds or stores can be very overwhelming for me at times - especially when it's a negative filled energy doing something that they particularly don't like "having to do"  ie working out, grocery shopping, clothes shopping.  

Not much on the agenda today.  Might start on a quick quilt tonight for an elderly neighbor who just found out he his cancer has progressed to stage 4.  It saddens me to hear this.  His dw passed away suddenly 3 yrs ago and I know he deeply misses her.  So I thought I would whip up a quick quilt for him.  I have everything I need, I don't even need to go pick anything up.  Now to decide on a quick pattern I can whip up.   

Completed day 3 of my sour dough starter.  Crossing my fingers it works.  I hate having to waste with the discard, as I can't bake with it yet.  



Charade67 said:


> I think Star Tours is an underrated ride. I asked a CM how many different versions of the ride there were, and she told me that there is over 100 possible combinations. You should get a different experience every time.


We loved Star Tours!!!!  We actually went twice because I knew it was different.  I'm not big on the live entertainment, but we really liked Indiana Jones.  
I'm glad your guy (Byron) won!  We are a 48- Alex Bowman.  More the 48 car lol.  Dh was a huge Jimmy Johnson fan.  We had been planning to see him race in his last year...then covid happened  and no travelling.  


Lynne G said:


> And so, have a headache starting, so drugs with my tea.


I hope your headache goes away quickly.  When I start to feel one coming on, I will usually pop some sort of Advil and chug a Gatorade.  There is something about gatorade that will help the blood vessels in your brain to expand - which will help relieve or lessen the severity of the headache.  I always have a gatorade in the fridge just for me to use when I need it.  I got that tip from a GF who has a sesvere brain injury from a car accident, and her neurologist gave her that little tip.  


macraven said:


> Had yard mowed Sunday but with more rain
> predicted, will have another mow by end of the week


Sigh...I'm jealous of your green grass.  Sadly...we will quite the accumulation of snow yet.  It will be awhile yet before we see grass, yet alone green grass.  


schumigirl said:


> Walking has returned......got 6 miles in this morning again, so hoping it`s back to a more regular routine as we do love that morning walk.


It does feel good to be back into a groove of walking again doesn't it?  It's great your able to do it outdoors...I'm too whimpy yet, and our sidewalks in some areas are not ready for walking on yet.  so it will be the gym for me yet.  

Well. I should get this first spreadsheet sent off and shuffle more papers.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Sue M

Good morning   Still  here. Ready to build my Ark. it is rainy season here but come on!
Had a fun Saturday between brunch and dinner! I had a 2.5 hr brunch with my old work friends. It was lovely esp since one friend moved to a different province so we only get to see her when they come out to visit her husbands son.
Dinner was a family affair. We have been friends for years and our now adult children are similar ages and have known each other since they were little! All the kids were there with husbands, fiancée’s and their children. A smattering of outlaws too! Greek restaurant I’ve never been to. Wasn’t impressed with my dish but some looked good. Couldn’t fault the service. But won’t be in a hurry to return. But we had a great time together.

Charade sounds like a fun trip anyway. I’ve heard then buying the new version of FP if you aren’t there for RD it’s difficult to get times. But I heard if you’re staying on-site you can make first res a 7 am?  Dunno. We were there last Aug and they didn’t have this yet.  We had a good time, there 2 weeks and even with that we didn’t ride everything or as much as we used to be able to. And I hate the park reservations system. I miss the old wdw. Definitely did less than in past trips.

Keisha adorable dog!  Too funny about the buttermilk And MIL. I do use the milk & vinegar for making cottage cheese.
Langley is a municipality here! Actually one is a municipality and another part of Langley is a city. Confusing.

Pumpkin yup. Still watching Walking Dead. It’s last season.

Mac it sure has changed.  I’d like more of the older cast stories included.  Darrel etc.

Schumi a 4 mi walk along the beach sounds like heaven. I have probably an hour Drive to get to sorta open ocean. Although many beaches here they’re mostly along the inlets like the one near us.  And we have Vancouver Island blocking true open ocean. But there are some areas that have longer wide beaches.  enjoy your nice weather!  

Hi to Soniam, Robo and any others I missed.  Husband should be home soon from haircut then we are going on errands. So I better get moving.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I know I should not be driving home during lunches and trying to save money with gas prices so high, but when left to find something healthier to buy for lunch...I haven't been choosing very wisely     I do love to make myself a smoothie at lunch time, so I'm back to driving home at lunch time to make myself a smoothie.  I thought about bringing everything here and making them here, but I use my mixer at home to whip up my banana/date oat muffins.  I eat those for breakfast and those men/boys gobble them up faster than I get overripe bananas


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin........what a shame about your neighbour. It`s always sad to hear such stories. 

We have been very lucky with our weather this winter....well, apart from the winds over the last weeks.......but we`ve had barely a drop of snow which has been nice. But, yes, it`s nice to get back to a routine hopefully for you too. 





We have friends in Orlando right now staying at PBH with two of their adult kids.....they are loving their time with them as it`s been many years since they went to America together. But, they have relatives who are staying offsite meeting them at Universal on Thursday and EP prices are $340 each.....wow!! They could add one person to their reservation but there are 6 of them offsite, so expensive day for them all round. 

Steaks were nice.......larger than I thought they were, not a complaint. And it was a bit chilly out there around 6.30pm, so we didn`t hang around. 

Watching some tv for an hour or so while I finish my book club book.....it has taken a while this month. Meeting tomorrow morning after our walk to discuss it and meeting in a new tea shop to discuss it instead of one of our homes for a change, it sounds lovely and has a wall of books in there too.


----------



## Charade67

Ugh. Woke up an hour ago and have not been able to get back to sleep.




Lynne G said:


> Sigh. Fell asleep in the early evening, then was up around midnight, and finally went back to sleep. Felt like the alarm went off not much after that. And so, have a headache starting, so drugs with my tea.


 I feel your pain. Hope the headache didn’t last too long. 



schumigirl said:


> We are having the best weather!!! Well.....it`s good for us.......we have low 60`s and the most glorious sunshine bursting in the sky. And the best part is we have to get this weather for at least a week more......woohooo!!!!


 Sounds wonderful. I am dreading the days when it starts to get really hot again. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm glad your guy (Byron) won! We are a 48- Alex Bowman. More the 48 car lol.


 Thanks. Hey, we are on the same team. 



Sue M said:


> But I heard if you’re staying on-site you can make first res a 7 am?


 That is correct. I tried to get a reservation for RotR at 7:00 and the first one I could get was for 5:15. I think the new system has potential, but it isn’t very good currently.

I am going to try to get back to sleep. 7:30 will be here before I know it.


----------



## Lynne G

Pumpkin, sad to hear about your neighbor.  

Schumi, wow, I guess this Spring Break time is bringing the crowds in, to have that expensive sounding express pass price. Was all over our news, that the crowds in Miami, have the city declared an emergency. Guess college kids and families are back in force, now that it’s mostly back to normal.

Charade, hope you got back to sleep.

But a woot today.  After our marvelous Monday, and a taco Tuesday, it’s that wonderful Wednesday.  You know:



Hehe, yep, the camel is reminding our homies, a Wednesday is certainly here. And yep, it knows, a rainy night one for us. Quite rainy wet starting around dinner time. Older one should bring his umbrella, even though should only be cloud covered by the time he leaves, but rainy when coming home.

But ah yes, get over this hump of a day, and a woot woot, Friday will be here in two days. And since it feels like such a long week, thinking of a Friday off, as I think I heard older one say, he is not scheduled to work this Friday. To be a him and me day, hmmm. Highly thinking a short week is in order.

And so, with a maybe will see shorts today. 53 degrees the high, with a almost clear sky from our mostly clear overnight, in the high 30’s overnight, with 40 degrees out now. By the time the sun rises, clouds will arrive, making it a mostly cloudy day. Then those clouds start our rain. Thunderstorm Thursday predicted weather day. But for that Fabulous Friday, the rain should be gone, and maybe will even see some sun that day.

But today, a routine week day for me. Tea and thankfully headache is gone. House feels almost warm, but not complaining, I’m sure after our beautiful warm weather lately, today will feel cooler, and not as nice when that rain comes. Hence, I think I heard my still on heater working in the wee hours. And nicely, the birds are up, as well as some not as nice noisy road and air traffic. Yep, routine.

And a wish those homies, needing a hug, have one from us, and our well wish for those not feeling well. Finally, we wish all hame that most wonderful Wednesday.  And a good morning too.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Ugh. Woke up an hour ago and have not been able to get back to sleep.
> 
> 
> I feel your pain. Hope the headache didn’t last too long.
> 
> Sounds wonderful. I am dreading the days when it starts to get really hot again.
> 
> Thanks. Hey, we are on the same team.
> 
> That is correct. I tried to get a reservation for RotR at 7:00 and the first one I could get was for 5:15. I think the new system has potential, but it isn’t very good currently.
> 
> I am going to try to get back to sleep. 7:30 will be here before I know it.



Oh I hope you got back to sleep this morning, I hate if I can`t sleep. 

I`m the opposite......I love the heat, but enjoying this spring weather while we have it, makes a change from cold and windy. 




Managed our walk this morning and it was lovely, but chilly too. Loved the cafe we had our book group in too, it is kinda book themed and they have proper tea pots and proper cups and saucers. It was nice. 

We all stayed and had lunch there, well 6 of us did and by then it was so busy. 

This afternoon we have a mist rolling in from the sea over us cooling things down a little but it`s quite atmospheric. 

Doing spicy pulled pork on brioche buns tonight, not too heavy a dish, although lunch wasn`t huge either, we all shared a sandwich and salad platter, nice though. 




















Have a great Wednesday ☀​


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick morning stop in   

Got to the gym last night.  It was a little later than usual, but I got there lol.  I usually get the boys to do the dishes when I head to the gym, but last night I had to do them.  Youngest ds was coughing, asked him how he was feeling...he said " Ok" ( of course )  After questioning him, I did a test on him...yup positive   Sigh.  We all proceeded to test...we are negative - so far.  I'm actually surprised he didn't test positive sooner - as he works in the busiest grocery store in the city.  So he's not quarantined in his room for the next 5 days - as per our health protocols.  I'm just waiting for dh and other ds to test positive as it's going around their work place right now.  Hopefully he doesn't get sicker than he is right now.  More coldish symptoms and the headache.  

Enjoying my morning tea as one of the salesguys went out to pick up an order.  I didn't get to swing in and get a Tim's on my way to work this morning.  It was busy!!!!!!  I mean really  . Don't all these people who are going back to work now, know that for the last 2 yrs I have been able to swing into this Timmy's and get out in under 2 minutes  The audacity of them thinking that they can go before me lol.  If you have been a Tim's morning lover, the line ups have been very reasonable to non-existent lol.  I've been very spoiled in that regard for the last 2 yrs.

Hoping and crossing my fingers for another warm (to us) day.  The snow piles are fading fast now!!!!  I can see some grass in places where the city has removed the windrows.  I can now see grass in our backyard where ds's had snow blown trails so get to the back sheds and garbage cans.  I'm sure Mother Nature will give us at least one more dump of snow.  Winter is not done here yet, but I will take this mild weather  

Well, I should start shuffling some papers.  Watching RixFlix on his Wednesday livestream - dreaming of when I can return to Florida!

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quiet day today at work.  There is not much for me to do.  

Went looking and found a decent price on a room at Royal Pacific and tickets for early December.  I want to pull the trigger and book (as I could always cancel) as they have a Canadian Resident Rate.  Or...I could do the cheaper and go with Endless Summer with a 2 bedroom suite for half the price and 2 bedrooms.  I'll have to think a little about it.  I know what I really want...but what the wallet may need are two different things   

I think I will hold off a few more days.  Dh's brother...the bil and his fiance are visiting this weekend spur of the moment.  I have a feeling they may be making a announcement that they have finally picked a wedding date.  They had called dd to ask her details about planning their destination wedding.  She doesn't want to plan much and is very worried about the virus and her dad - who has lots of health complications right now.  I have a feeling this is the route they will go, and just plan to fly to her hometown to have the "official" hitching date in front of a justice of the peace and her immediate family (mostly her dad and close family members.  I guess we will wait and see what they have planned.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin......hope your son is feeling better and doesn`t get any worse.....and hope none of the rest of you get sick either! 





We have fog. Not the worst fog I`ve ever seen, but it`s there. Hopefully be gone for the morning or it`ll be extra chilly for walking till the sun burns through it. 

Lazy and quiet night for the two of us.......listening to 80`s music with a touch of Neil Diamond in there too.....cosy. Think both of us are yawning our heads off at the same time tonight, early night beckons I think......


----------



## Charade67

Today has been a cold, gray, gloomy, rainy day. I wanted to stay home under my blanket and watch mindless TV, but I went to work instead. Thankfully things are starting to slow down at work. I am just about caught up from vacation. 

Today fall registration opened for B. I can't believe she is just 13 credit hours away from a degree. Technically she could be finished after fall semester, but 2 of the classes she needs are senior seminars, and I don't think (and she agrees) that she should attempt both in one semester.  4 of her remaining hours are free electives. I suggested she take something fun. 



Lynne G said:


> And so, with a maybe will see shorts today. 53 degrees the high,


 It's interesting to see how different people react to the weather. For me 53 is way too cool for shorts. I need it to be in the mid-high 70's and sunny. When I lived in Miami, if it dropped to the mid 70's some people complained that it was freezing. 



schumigirl said:


> Oh I hope you got back to sleep this morning, I hate if I can`t sleep.
> 
> I`m the opposite......I love the heat, but enjoying this spring weather while we have it, makes a change from cold and windy.


 Thank you. I did get back to sleep, but then dreamed that someone had fed onions to my cat. It was after hours, so I was desperately trying to find the number for the emergency vet.  

I am such a moderate person when it comes to the weather. I don't like it too hot or too cold. I guess you can just call me Baby Bear. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Youngest ds was coughing, asked him how he was feeling...he said " Ok" ( of course )  After questioning him, I did a test on him...yup positive  Sigh. We all proceeded to test...we are negative - so far. I'm actually surprised he didn't test positive sooner - as he works in the busiest grocery store in the city. So he's not quarantined in his room for the next 5 days - as per our health protocols. I'm just waiting for dh and other ds to test positive as it's going around their work place right now. Hopefully he doesn't get sicker than he is right now. More coldish symptoms and the headache.


Oh no. Hope your son's case is mild and no one else comes down with it. 

I suppose I should start thinking about dinner. Tonight seems like a chili night.


----------



## Lynne G

It was a chicken, mashed taters and steamed baby carrots for us, Charade.  Comfort food, as rainy evening for us.  

Almosr time for bedtime for me.  Kids are playing online, and not much of interest to watch.  Maybe will make some tea.


----------



## macraven

Time got away from me but wanted to say hey to all the homies before midnight 

Had decent weather mid 70’s today but spent much of today catching up on world events on tv.
Tomorrow only will have temps in the 60’s.

Not that it matters to me as I don’t have any place I really need to go to as Mr Mac does the errands and grocery shopping.

The good thing is my housekeeping skills have flourished
Lol

I’m looking forward to UO releases about hhn.
Think new info will be released next month.


I’ll leave the light on for you!
No stubbed toes for anyone tonight


----------



## schumigirl

Charade that is a weird dream indeed! But, glad you slept all the same……dreams are so odd at times.


mac…….yes, cannot wait for confirmed HHN news……it seems a loooooonnnnggggg time since we went to that event! Fingers crossed some of the suggestions we’ve heard are true!




Beautiful pinky red sunrise this morning, still a little misty so it is quite stunning to see. Sunset was similar last night too.

Going to be another lovely one today with possibly high 60’s this afternoon with glorious sunshine……..will be nice being out in it again today. 






















Have a lovely Thursday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, as I got out of the shower, quick, very loud windy with a rain downpour, as it’s a Thunderstorms and rainy Thursday.  Bulk of the rain is to be in the afternoon, until the wee hours of Friday.  Cool, but not as cold as could be.  We are still above freezing in the overnights more lately now. And time of year, even in a short drive, you will see road construction.

But a smile is starting, that Friday fabulous feeling will be here soon enough. And yep, after not getting good sleep these last couple of days, Friday will be a relaxing day for me, and older one. Yay, alarm turned off already. While may still be awake with DH early tomorrow, I will be in see ya, back to sleep mode or just relaxing, as he will be out of the house not much after getting up. His mom wants him to visit early.

Thus, a routine day, as road traffic heard, but with that rain, birds are quiet.  But don’t hear any rain now, and my weather radar doesn’t show any color over us, though can see greens and some yellows, all South of us.  Stormy for Charade, I’m guessing.

So the t’s today. Tea, Thunderstorms and Throwback Thursday. Hence, hope all are safe with those storms, and throw back a drink or two, to salute this day before Friday.

Good morning from this pre-dawn time homie.  Even with our advance in time, sunrise not until another half hour.


----------



## soniam

Sorry I have been absent. We were gone all last week for Spring Break. I have been catching up on chores and trying to get back into the groove of things. Doing a full day sub today. Luckily, this school has several working bathrooms, including one with multiple stalls in the teacher's lounge. Some of the schools have very few working bathrooms and the faucets don't work in half of them This school also has water bottle filling stations. Some of the other schools don't even have working water fountains, so you have to find a bathroom that hopefully has a working faucet. I just bring my Camelbak water bladder, so that I don't have to worry about needing water.

The teacher only has 2 out of 4 classes today, but they asked me to sub another class on one of his off periods. I have only 2 more days that I have signed up for. I don't think I will sign up for any more. It's kind of boring and a lot of the kids are kind of brats. I hate to say that, but it seems to be the case a lot. The younger high school kids are the worst. I don't mind if they talk or basically don't do the assignment; I know how it is with a sub. However, these kids just come and go out of the classroom as they please, talk very loudly without quieting down when asked, and sometimes even get up and wrestle or dance around the room. I don't see how teachers do it. If I needed the money or liked it, that would be different. However, sitting here, I keep thinking of the other things I could be doing, like chores/cleaning at home, exercising, or photography. Luckily, they don't seem to be as desperate for subs with the covid numbers incredibly low. None of the advanced class teachers or technical teachers seem to need subs.

I am hoping that my son and I can start volunteering at the humane society on the weekends, and I might start volunteering at the attendance office for my son's school once a week. Those things are way more my speed and don't take as much time commitment. The description for the humane society for helping the cats is playing, petting, and brushing. Sounds nice to me!

Going out to eat in a restaurant tonight. We haven't done that much at home since covid. My son loves Red Lobster, but the togo version is awful.

I've got our May WDW vacation mostly planned. It's for a friend's wedding at Animal Kingdom. I still need to pick restaurants for Disneyland in June and WDW in July. I also need to book stuff for our Disney cruise in July. I need to do touring plans for all of them.

Thank goodness tomorrow is Friday. Strange that I need the weekend even though I am retired.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> Sorry I have been absent. We were gone all last week for Spring Break. I have been catching up on chores and trying to get back into the groove of things. Doing a full day sub today. Luckily, this school has several working bathrooms, including one with multiple stalls in the teacher's lounge. Some of the schools have very few working bathrooms and the faucets don't work in half of them This school also has water bottle filling stations. Some of the other schools don't even have working water fountains, so you have to find a bathroom that hopefully has a working faucet. I just bring my Camelbak water bladder, so that I don't have to worry about needing water.
> 
> The teacher only has 2 out of 4 classes today, but they asked me to sub another class on one of his off periods. I have only 2 more days that I have signed up for. I don't think I will sign up for any more. It's kind of boring and a lot of the kids are kind of brats. I hate to say that, but it seems to be the case a lot. The younger high school kids are the worst. I don't mind if they talk or basically don't do the assignment; I know how it is with a sub. However, these kids just come and go out of the classroom as they please, talk very loudly without quieting down when asked, and sometimes even get up and wrestle or dance around the room. I don't see how teachers do it. If I needed the money or liked it, that would be different. However, sitting here, I keep thinking of the other things I could be doing, like chores/cleaning at home, exercising, or photography. Luckily, they don't seem to be as desperate for subs with the covid numbers incredibly low. None of the advanced class teachers or technical teachers seem to need subs.
> 
> I am hoping that my son and I can start volunteering at the humane society on the weekends, and I might start volunteering at the attendance office for my son's school once a week. Those things are way more my speed and don't take as much time commitment. The description for the humane society for helping the cats is playing, petting, and brushing. Sounds nice to me!
> 
> Going out to eat in a restaurant tonight. We haven't done that much at home since covid. My son loves Red Lobster, but the togo version is awful.
> 
> I've got our May WDW vacation mostly planned. It's for a friend's wedding at Animal Kingdom. I still need to pick restaurants for Disneyland in June and WDW in July. I also need to book stuff for our Disney cruise in July. I need to do touring plans for all of them.
> 
> Thank goodness tomorrow is Friday. Strange that I need the weekend even though I am retired.



Good to see you soniam......and yes volunteering is wonderful if you can do it. We love passing time doing it when we can help out in several places. Food bank is one and doing the literacy project at school for me. It`s fabulous if you can.

I do like Red Lobster......but enjoy wherever you end up tonight......and yes, we find we are busy a lot of the time and wouldn`t be able to find the time to work.....not that we`re interested in working anymore.......lol......and yes, I agree being retired is the best!!




Busy day today, enjoyed a long walk in the sunshine this morning along the shore front although bit chilly walking one way.......then quick shower and headed out to read to the kids and we managed to sit outside as it was so lovely.

Spent the afternoon baking and catching up with friends on the phone......still nice outside, but that mist has rolled in again, but not as bad as yesterday.

Good to see that some HHN tickets are available on the Universal website now......roll on more info and tickets!


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> Good to see you soniam......and yes volunteering is wonderful if you can do it. We love passing time doing it when we can help out in several places. Food bank is one and doing the literacy project at school for me. It`s fabulous if you can.
> 
> I do like Red Lobster......but enjoy wherever you end up tonight......and yes, we find we are busy a lot of the time and wouldn`t be able to find the time to work.....not that we`re interested in working anymore.......lol......and yes, I agree being retired is the best!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busy day today, enjoyed a long walk in the sunshine this morning along the shore front although bit chilly walking one way.......then quick shower and headed out to read to the kids and we managed to sit outside as it was so lovely.
> 
> Spent the afternoon baking and catching up with friends on the phone......still nice outside, but that mist has rolled in again, but not as bad as yesterday.
> 
> Good to see that some HHN tickets are available on the Universal website now......roll on more info and tickets!


HHN tickets available


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> HHN tickets available



Yep, on the Universal site right now they`re under extras, but no multi day tickets yet, they`ll follow though.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

a Thirsty Thursday stop in!!!

My tea is tasting wonderful today, and there seems to be a hole in the cup as this one is almost empty already lol.  

Not much on the agenda today.  I seem to have a piano tied to my bottom today - so probably just a quiet day of sitting on my butt.  



soniam said:


> We were gone all last week for Spring Break. I have been catching up on chores and trying to get back into the groove of things. Doing a full day sub today. Luckily, this school has several working bathrooms, including one with multiple stalls in the teacher's lounge. Some of the schools have very few working bathrooms and the faucets don't work in half of them This school also has water bottle filling stations. Some of the other schools don't even have working water fountains, so you have to find a bathroom that hopefully has a working faucet. I just bring my Camelbak water bladder, so that I don't have to worry about needing water.


Wow, that kind of makes my eyeball itch!   I don't know how public health will keep a building open that is lacking those facilities.  I find that quite surprising.  I know that the elementary school my kids went to was older, and the last 2 yrs before it was closed, when those facilities weren't working correctly, school was closed and students sent home until it was fixed.  

And yes...I agree with you on student behaviors now.  I couldn't do that job.  The lack of respect some people's kids have blows my mind.  

I hear HHN tickets are now available.  That's great news for all of you hhn fans!

Well, the papers don't magically shuffle themselves.  Today I wish I had magical powers to do it that way 

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## soniam

Pumpkin1172 said:


> a Thirsty Thursday stop in!!!
> 
> My tea is tasting wonderful today, and there seems to be a hole in the cup as this one is almost empty already lol.
> 
> Not much on the agenda today.  I seem to have a piano tied to my bottom today - so probably just a quiet day of sitting on my butt.
> 
> 
> Wow, that kind of makes my eyeball itch!   I don't know how public health will keep a building open that is lacking those facilities.  I find that quite surprising.  I know that the elementary school my kids went to was older, and the last 2 yrs before it was closed, when those facilities weren't working correctly, school was closed and students sent home until it was fixed.
> 
> And yes...I agree with you on student behaviors now.  I couldn't do that job.  The lack of respect some people's kids have blows my mind.
> 
> I hear HHN tickets are now available.  That's great news for all of you hhn fans!
> 
> Well, the papers don't magically shuffle themselves.  Today I wish I had magical powers to do it that way
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!


They have some restrooms that work, so there is at least one per gender. However, trying to find one is hard in some of these large schools, and they usually have a long line. As a sub, I don't get a hall pass during class; I have to run to the bathroom on off periods, lunch, or the 5 minute passing period between classes. I did find one that had hand sanitizer, since the faucets weren't working.


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin1172 said:


> a Thirsty Thursday stop in!!!
> 
> My tea is tasting wonderful today, and there seems to be a hole in the cup as this one is almost empty already lol.
> 
> Not much on the agenda today.  I seem to have a piano tied to my bottom today - so probably just a quiet day of sitting on my butt.
> 
> 
> Wow, that kind of makes my eyeball itch!   I don't know how public health will keep a building open that is lacking those facilities.  I find that quite surprising.  I know that the elementary school my kids went to was older, and the last 2 yrs before it was closed, when those facilities weren't working correctly, school was closed and students sent home until it was fixed.
> 
> And yes...I agree with you on student behaviors now.  I couldn't do that job.  The lack of respect some people's kids have blows my mind.
> 
> I hear HHN tickets are now available.  That's great news for all of you hhn fans!
> 
> Well, the papers don't magically shuffle themselves.  Today I wish I had magical powers to do it that way
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!


Yes, hhn tickets and tours went on sale earlier today

Which tea did you end up having today?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

macraven said:


> Which tea did you end up having today?


Just my regular Tim Horton's Steeped tea....I am now sipping on an earl grey though    and it is just as tasty!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, part of a HHN tour already.  And expecting little one will join me too.  Can’t believe so early feeling this year. But ready for some Fall fun.  And very much hoping to see some AP rates for end of September.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Yes, hhn tickets and tours went on sale earlier today
> 
> Which tea did you end up having today?



First set of HHN merchandise on sale in Five and Dime store in the Studios……there are pictures on Twitter sites……..

Love the Tee on sale…….will be having that one!





Lemon Verbena Tea for me tonight, ordered it months ago and finally they made delivery yesterday. It’s quite lovely.


----------



## keishashadow

It’s been one of those weeks, I can smell the weekend


schumigirl said:


> yes, cannot wait for confirmed HHN news…


Ask & ye shall receive, indeed!


soniam said:


> I've got our May WDW vacation mostly planned. It's for a friend's wedding at Animal Kingdom


Cool-park or lodge?


soniam said:


> HHN tickets available


Not if u r relegated to Apple products lol.  Assume they are on fixing that mess

no biggie for me, holding out for anticipated RoF or FF passes again jik we again sneak in a2nd quickie trip.

if no multi day ones offered will still be there a few nights




Lynne G said:


> Yay, part of a HHN tour already.


u move quick lol.  Not really feeling a RIP (private or public) tour this year as spec map houses not exactly stirring my dark soul.  

wouldn’t miss the event, just hoping they put on a killer show


----------



## Lynne G

Well, Keisha, as I’m sure little one will only go one night, a private tour I joined, as only way to spend one night.  Thinking of getting a multi nights ticket too, but will see what they offer later. That bogo from the year before I used last year, was awesome.  Even got an AP discount on it too. You don’t know how happy I am that it’s Friday tomorrow. 

Evening for me. Tea too, and little one was happy that the dumpling store was just renovating not closed for good like the other burger place we really liked. Sad for that one. Dumplings place reopened 2 weeks ago with a much more industrial vibe decor. We both liked the new decor they did. And the food was delicious. Before we went there, went to a Korean bakery. Got these thick, wafer like cookies that were curved like a Pringle’s chip, but much larger than a chip. Toasted coconut flavor. Just perfect sweet and crunchy after those rich tasting dumplings. Little one got these lightweight puffy looking donuts that had just sugar sprinkled on top of the braided looking donut. She ate one of the two in the bag, and said yum. Bakery guy tossed in this round large, puffy pastry that he said had a coffee flavor. Thinking of giving it to my coffee loving DH. Or maybe my sister, as may stop by to see her tomorrow. She’s a coffee fan too. Sigh, neither like tea.

And it’s still rainy out.  Older one will be home later.  I will text him about 1/2 hour before he comes home, to see what he wants for food. There’s nothing left of our dinner, but think he may do a Wawa run, as he passes two on his way home.


----------



## soniam

I had a smoky black tea for breakfast. It's what I have been having lately. Since it's loose leaf, I like to use it all up before moving to the next flavor. Mid-morning I had jasmine green tea.



keishashadow said:


> Cool-park or lodge?
> 
> Not if u r relegated to Apple products lol.  Assume they are on fixing that mess



Park at sunrise in front of the tree of life, but a bunch of us, including the bride & groom, are staying at Jambo.

Is the website not working on Macs/iPhones? I didn't try. I emailed my TA to book/buy stuff.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Nothing much to talk about today. I took a nice long nap when i got home from work today, so I will probably be awake for part of the night. 



Lynne G said:


> Stormy for Charade, I’m guessing.


 We had some pretty good thunderstorms last night, but today was just cloudy and dry. We had some fog this morning though. 



soniam said:


> Sorry I have been absent. We were gone all last week for Spring Break. I have been catching up on chores and trying to get back into the groove of things. Doing a full day sub today. Luckily, this school has several working bathrooms, including one with multiple stalls in the teacher's lounge. Some of the schools have very few working bathrooms and the faucets don't work in half of them This school also has water bottle filling stations. Some of the other schools don't even have working water fountains, so you have to find a bathroom that hopefully has a working faucet. I just bring


 This is just horrifying to me. Some of the schools don't have enough working bathrooms or working faucets? Are the parents complaining about this? 



soniam said:


> I am hoping that my son and I can start volunteering at the humane society on the weekends, and I might start volunteering at the attendance office for my son's school once a week. Those things are way more my speed and don't take as much time commitment. The description for the humane society for helping the cats is playing, petting, and brushing. Sounds nice to me!


Volunteering with the Humane society should be fun. I had good intentions several years ago and tried to volunteer at ours. Unfortunately that's how I discovered I'm allergic to cats. 



Lynne G said:


> Yay, part of a HHN tour already.  And expecting little one will join me too.  Can’t believe so early feeling this year. But ready for some Fall fun.  And very much hoping to see some AP rates for end of September.


I don't know if I should go ahead and book now or wait for the AP rates to be released. I would like to stay at Sapphire Falls again. 



soniam said:


> Park at sunrise in front of the tree of life, but a bunch of us, including the bride & groom, are staying at Jambo.


 Sounds like it will be a beautiful wedding.


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> This is just horrifying to me. Some of the schools don't have enough working bathrooms or working faucets? Are the parents complaining about this?
> 
> Volunteering with the Humane society should be fun. I had good intentions several years ago and tried to volunteer at ours. Unfortunately that's how I discovered I'm allergic to cats.
> 
> Sounds like it will be a beautiful wedding.



I don't think the parents know. My son never said anything to me about his school, and I didn't find out until I subbed there.

We have a cat, so we know that we are not allergic. That's a bummer though

I think it will be fantastic!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> It’s been one of those weeks, I can smell the weekend
> 
> Ask & ye shall receive, indeed!
> 
> Cool-park or lodge?
> 
> Not if u r relegated to Apple products lol.  Assume they are on fixing that mess
> 
> no biggie for me, holding out for anticipated RoF or FF passes again jik we again sneak in a2nd quickie trip.
> 
> if no multi day ones offered will still be there a few nights
> 
> 
> 
> u move quick lol.  Not really feeling a RIP (private or public) tour this year as spec map houses not exactly stirring my dark soul.
> 
> wouldn’t miss the event, just hoping they put on a killer show



I do hope your weekend is a relaxing and fun one!!! 

It is exciting to see info being released.....we`re an impatient bunch ......but many are saying the same as you and not stirring your soul is a good description. I think we might go for RoF with Express as we always do when they`re released, but until houses are confirmed, we`ll hang fire this time.

Hope today goes well......... 





soniam said:


> I had a smoky black tea for breakfast. It's what I have been having lately. Since it's loose leaf, I like to use it all up before moving to the next flavor. Mid-morning I had jasmine green tea.
> 
> 
> 
> Park at sunrise in front of the tree of life, but a bunch of us, including the bride & groom, are staying at Jambo.
> 
> Is the website not working on Macs/iPhones? I didn't try. I emailed my TA to book/buy stuff.




My kinda gal!!!

Loose leaf tea all the way. I tend to buy in slightly smaller quantities from firms and replenish more often, it works out more expensive, but tea stays fresh and doesn`t get a chance to diminish in flavour so it`s worth it. I also have sealed airtight glass tea containers I transfer the leafs into which helps.....the display looks good too! 





Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Nothing much to talk about today. I took a nice long nap when i got home from work today, so I will probably be awake for part of the night.
> 
> We had some pretty good thunderstorms last night, but today was just cloudy and dry. We had some fog this morning though.
> 
> This is just horrifying to me. Some of the schools don't have enough working bathrooms or working faucets? Are the parents complaining about this?
> 
> Volunteering with the Humane society should be fun. I had good intentions several years ago and tried to volunteer at ours. Unfortunately that's how I discovered I'm allergic to cats.
> 
> I don't know if I should go ahead and book now or wait for the AP rates to be released. I would like to stay at Sapphire Falls again.
> 
> Sounds like it will be a beautiful wedding.



Book as soon as you can Charade and then adjust if the AP rate comes out. I don`t believe September is going to be the so called quiet time it used to be. 





We are loving this spring like weather we are enjoying right now......a week of sunshine in a row is quite a treat for us, so we make the most of it. Will head out early again this morning walking, then have a few things to go shop for including taking a dress back that wasn`t quite me.......their changing rooms were closed when I bought it, so I guessed.......er no. 

Going to enjoy some breakfast muffins I baked yesterday and have some home made ciabatta for lunch, will get olives, proscuitto and other delicacies and I have some sweet and spicy balsamic vinegar for dipping....mini tapas for lunch. No idea for dinner yet but might have some steak grilled out I think. I like when my food is sorted for the day! 

And our clocks go forward this weekend.......I don`t mind it so much, but I do prefer gaining the hour in winter. 





























Have a wonderful Friday 


​


----------



## keishashadow

Sanitation engineers   especially loud at 5 am today tossing ‘round the cans.  It’s quite brisk here & birds are in full song

Lynne -it’s nice to see you become such a HHN fan & that ur DD can squeeze in a quick trip for HHN.  Difficult with college schedules. 

My youngest DS got a big promo at work. September into October are very busy months for them. He needs to be there, physically, to herd the cats

still hopes to do a long weekend with us in Oct this year.  Ergo, why Dave & I hoping for multi day tix option to again roll out to cover our options

JMHO Private RIPs have really soared in price.  Same with  public tours, of which I’m decidedly not a fan, as some guides we’ve experienced are just woefully green.  EPs have worked better for us but, u do need to have a battle plan there to make it work.

nice there’s still options on the table!


soniam said:


> Is the website not working on Macs/iPhones? I didn't try. I emailed my TA to book/buy stuff.


As of yesterday, a hot mess. No prob for me as Will impatiently await multi day tix


Charade67 said:


> I don't know if I should go ahead and book now


Magic 8 ball says yes.  Haven’t seen any drops for sept or oct this far.  Especially easy to modify if you plan on staying pat at same resort  





schumigirl said:


> Hope today goes well..


Dentist had family emergency, lucky for us both to get moved to Monday.  He’s a treasure, did say if any pain for either of us over weekend (expect zero), to call him on his private cell.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Sanitation engineers   especially loud at 5 am today tossing ‘round the cans.  It’s quite brisk here & birds are in full song
> 
> Lynne -it’s nice to see you become such a HHN fan & that ur DD can squeeze in a quick trip for HHN.  Difficult with college schedules.
> 
> My youngest DS got a big promo at work. September into October are very busy months for them. He needs to be there, physically, to herd the cats
> 
> still hopes to do a long weekend with us in Oct this year.  Ergo, why Dave & I hoping for multi day tix option to again roll out to cover our options
> 
> JMHO Private RIPs have really soared in price.  Same with  public tours, of which I’m decidedly not a fan, as some guides we’ve experienced are just woefully green.  EPs have worked better for us but, u do need to have a battle plan there to make it work.
> 
> nice there’s still options on the table!
> 
> As of yesterday, a hot mess. No prob for me as Will impatiently await multi day tix
> 
> Magic 8 ball says yes.  Haven’t seen any drops for sept or oct this far.  Especially easy to modify if you plan on staying pat at same resort
> Dentist had family emergency, lucky for us both to get moved to Monday.  He’s a treasure, did say if any pain for either of us over weekend (expect zero), to call him on his private cell.


 

Congrats to DS....wonderful news!!! 

And yes, your dentist is a gem, he does look after you well. Not many dentists will hand over their private numbers. Monday isn`t too far away.






Horrifying to hear a 14 year old was killed falling off the new ride in Icon Park in Orlando. 

The new Free Fall Drop Tower is 430 Feet tall and one we did plan to go on, and Kyle wanted to go on it this year. It only opened in December. Such a tragedy. 

Gorgeous day here......enjoyed a long walk and about to have some lunch of mini tapas.......

Washing all out on the lines and will be dry in no time at all. Not quite sure what we`ll do this afternoon.


----------



## Lynne G

Friday, yay!


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning and happy Friday.  I need to leave soon for my yearly eye exam.



soniam said:


> We have a cat, so we know that we are not allergic. That's a bummer though


 I do oaky with the one cat that I have, but I think I would have a problem if I tried to add another. 



schumigirl said:


> Book as soon as you can Charade and then adjust if the AP rate comes out. I don`t believe September is going to be the so called quiet time it used to be.





keishashadow said:


> Magic 8 ball says yes. Haven’t seen any drops for sept or oct this far. Especially easy to modify if you plan on staying pat at same resort



Okay, y'all have convinced me. I booked a standard room at SF. My dates are September 20-24. 



keishashadow said:


> My youngest DS got a big promo at work. September into October are very busy months for them. He needs to be there, physically, to herd the cats


 Congratulations to him.



schumigirl said:


> Horrifying to hear a 14 year old was killed falling off the new ride in Icon Park in Orlando.


 I had not heard about that. How awful.

Well, I just did a thing.  I have re-enrolled in college classes. Because of life and other reasons I wont get into, I never completed a degree. Maybe fourth time is the charm. I haven't even told dh yet. Hopefully I can start online classes in May.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally....it's Friday  

It's been a long week!!!  Didn't do much last night but sit with my phone, and the remote in my hand lol.  Needed some decompression time!  Feeling better today.  

My sourdough starter is coming along nicely.  Today and tomorrow I need to feed it twice a day now.  Hopefully by Sunday I'll be able to bake a loaf of bread with it.  You know your an adult when you get excited about baking a loaf of bread with some sourdough starter you started    So Exciting!!!

Not sure what's in store for us this weekend.  Probably nothing too exciting lol.  I will probably be in the project room working on our neighbours quilt.  



soniam said:


> I had a smoky black tea for breakfast. It's what I have been having lately. Since it's loose leaf, I like to use it all up before moving to the next flavor. Mid-morning I had jasmine green tea.


Yum!!!  That sounds delicious.  We have a unique local coffee house here that smokes all their coffee beans and tea leaves then makes their beverages with those smoked items.  I don't go there often as it is on the opposite side of town where I regularly go.  But now I may have to drive there for a beverage tomorrow.  It is a unique and delicious treat!


schumigirl said:


> And our clocks go forward this weekend.......I don`t mind it so much, but I do prefer gaining the hour in winter.


I don't mind this spring one too much, as we now have more light in the evenings!!!!!  As much as I love the extra hour in the fall one, I hate that the evenings get dark so quick.  


keishashadow said:


> It’s quite brisk here & birds are in full song


With our warmer weather (and brisk mornings yet) the birds have been crazily singing here too!!!  I love to open the windows and hear their songs.  They love to sit in the lilac tree which is right by my kitchen windows.  


keishashadow said:


> My youngest DS got a big promo at work. September into October are very busy months for them.


Congrats to your ds!  


schumigirl said:


> Horrifying to hear a 14 year old was killed falling off the new ride in Icon Park in Orlando.
> 
> The new Free Fall Drop Tower is 430 Feet tall and one we did plan to go on, and Kyle wanted to go on it this year. It only opened in December. Such a tragedy.


We seen that when we visited Icon Park the one day.  Dh wanted to go onto it (by himself - no way I was going on that thing)  I told him that I didn't have a good feeling about it.  I am gooooooooooo glad I listen to my gut!  I just said, I think you should pass on that one - something doesn't feel right.  
That is sooo sad.  


Charade67 said:


> Well, I just did a thing. I have re-enrolled in college classes. Because of life and other reasons I wont get into, I never completed a degree. Maybe fourth time is the charm. I haven't even told dh yet. Hopefully I can start online classes in May.


That is AMAZING!!!!!  Congrats on the decision to do it!  It is definitely not easy to go back - but you won't regret it.  
When I finally decided to do it - I still needed to be able to work.  So online worked great for me.  It takes dedication, tenacity and focus...but it can be done.  I was working full time, then I would come home, cook dinner, and was sitting at my spot during the week by 7:00 each night working until 9:30 - 10:00 each night and at least 8 hrs on both Saturday and Sundays.  I did 4 courses each semester and completed 2 semesters to finish with my degree.  Only covid shortchanged me, as I was supposed to have a practicum - and because covid happened, all practicums were cancelled.  I passed my course, but didn't have to complete the practicum - which is what companies look at when hiring   I don't regret my decision to finally take the plunge as I learned sooooooooooooo much about myself from doing it.  Hopefully soon I can get my little toe in the door where I'm wanting to go!  

Anyways, I should start shuffling some papers.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Quick good morning and happy Friday.  I need to leave soon for my yearly eye exam.
> 
> I do oaky with the one cat that I have, but I think I would have a problem if I tried to add another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, y'all have convinced me. I booked a standard room at SF. My dates are September 20-24.
> 
> Congratulations to him.
> 
> I had not heard about that. How awful.
> 
> Well, I just did a thing.  I have re-enrolled in college classes. Because of life and other reasons I wont get into, I never completed a degree. Maybe fourth time is the charm. I haven't even told dh yet. Hopefully I can start online classes in May.



Glad to hear you`re getting booked Charade......and Sapphire is gorgeous. 

That`s wonderful you`ve enrolled for college classes. Is it anything specific you fancied doing? 




Still absolutely gorgeous here, so we had been sitting outside this afternoon enjoying that beautiful sunshine.......it`s a little chilly out of the sunshine, but it is only mid 60`s which isn`t bad for this time of year. 

Managed to get the dress exchanged earlier, they had the smaller size I needed in, so an easy switch and it`s washed, dried, ironed and hung up thanks to this sunshine.

Not doing steaks on the grill, decided on spicy stir fried chicken and pineapple in plum sauce with added spice! Will have some chinese stir fry noodles to go with it.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally....it's Friday
> 
> It's been a long week!!!  Didn't do much last night but sit with my phone, and the remote in my hand lol.  Needed some decompression time!  Feeling better today.
> 
> My sourdough starter is coming along nicely.  Today and tomorrow I need to feed it twice a day now.  Hopefully by Sunday I'll be able to bake a loaf of bread with it.  You know your an adult when you get excited about baking a loaf of bread with some sourdough starter you started    So Exciting!!!
> 
> I don't mind this spring one too much, as we now have more light in the evenings!!!!!  As much as I love the extra hour in the fall one, I hate that the evenings get dark so quick.
> 
> 
> We seen that when we visited Icon Park the one day.  Dh wanted to go onto it (by himself - no way I was going on that thing)  I told him that I didn't have a good feeling about it.  I am gooooooooooo glad I listen to my gut!  I just said, I think you should pass on that one - something doesn't feel right.
> That is sooo sad.



We did wonder if we`d actually have the guts to actually ride it. I go on anything Universal builds as I know they are so well maintained and you don`t get higher safety standards, but those rides......I have no clue how they are run/maintained so i think I would have talked myself out of riding it in the end. 

Incredibly sad. Someone has posted the boy falling online which is horrible......i`ve been careful which links to click as some American websites have been showing it automatically, you didn`t need to click on it. 

Good for you with the bread! I do make a sourdough and it is very good, I understand your excitement on making it.....I love baking, real baking, it is so enjoyable and gives you a lovely sense of achievement......hope it`s lovely and have a good weekend, sounds like you need it.


----------



## soniam

Ugh! Trying to figure out what do for DH's 50th birthday in May. I asked him what he wanted, and he said he didn't know Totally not helpful. I think I am going to book a really nice restaurant, probably sushi. A bunch of small high-end omakase (chef's choice) places have opened here recently. Most of them open reservations for May on April 1 at noon. At least my Disney training will come in handy somewhereI am also thinking of buying him a very nice bourbon and some locally made gourmet chocolates. He already has a nice watch and a Ferrari, so he's kind of hard to buy for.

We will be going to the Indy 500 Memorial Day weekend, as usual, a couple of days after his birthday. Our friends and his uncle & wife will be there. I am trying to find out when people will be landing, so that we can do our usual dinner the night before the race. However, everyone is saying they will get back to me or completely ghosting me. I wanted to do this reasonably priced place, because some of the gang are tight on money. However, nothing on their menu looked good. I started looking at steak places, because we often do that. Of course, they are expensive. Since it's a special birthday, I just made an executive decision that I will buy dinner, so that no one complains about the cost. I made reservations at 2 places that had some entrees I would like, since I am not a big steak eater, and had excellent looking desserts. You have to have priorities I still don't know what time people will get in, so I just had to guess.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

soniam said:


> Ugh! Trying to figure out what do for DH's 50th birthday in May. I asked him what he wanted, and he said he didn't know Totally not helpful. I think I am going to book a really nice restaurant, probably sushi. A bunch of small high-end omakase (chef's choice) places have opened here recently. Most of them open reservations for May on April 1 at noon. At least my Disney training will come in handy somewhereI am also thinking of buying him a very nice bourbon and some locally made gourmet chocolates. He already has a nice watch and a Ferrari, so he's kind of hard to buy for.


Sounds familiar!!!  Why are they so hard to buy for!  It's milestone birthday, so you have to do something a little big.  Sounds like you have a great plan already.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well....some days it's good working with all men.  Not having to deal with katty women is great, but also when men get upset at eachother???  Have you ever seen a man loose at a video game!!!!  

A customer brought in pizza as a thank you as we pushed things aside to fit his timeline.  I went to go get a piece....they ate it all   I guess next time I bring in Tim's doughnuts...I'll set it up a little table in the doorway of my office and ask for a donation before they can take one.  Geeze...after all the treats I bring them , they didn't save me a piece of pizza.  Guess that's what happens when most of them are single and hungry men who can fill up on pizza


----------



## keishashadow

I’ve been on our state’s tax phone line, holding for over an hour.  Listening to the same few stanzas of some classical music that may drive me certifiably mad.  

Wouldn’t it be nice if you could opt out of listening to that sort of drivel on a long hold?  

Just want to modify a return from 2020 wherein some extra income via a just received/delayed W-something or other form just appeared  they get another 45 minutes and I’m donezo for the week.  



schumigirl said:


> Not doing steaks on the grill, decided on spicy stir fried chicken and pineapple in plum sauce with added spice! Will have some chinese stir fry noodles to go with it.


specifically went out to grab some lovely thick strip steaks at a small, grocery that is having a very infrequent sale on them this week.  Then, I remember the grill had ceased to work.  Mr already up to Lowes & has it fixed .  Either tomorrow or Sunday, yummm

settled upon steaming some shrimp in beer/old bay for dinner.  Going to be an early one, I’m ravenous today for some reason.


soniam said:


> He already has a nice watch and a Ferrari, so he's kind of hard to buy for.


lol that may be the understatement of the thread this month . Lucky dude


Pumpkin1172 said:


> A customer brought in pizza as a thank you as we pushed things aside to fit his timeline. I went to go get a piece....they ate it all


That was going so well…well, until I got to the end of that comment.  surprised you didn’t do murder


----------



## Charade67

Today has been a very productive day. I got an eye exam, enrolled in school, completed the FAFSA (had to do 2 since summer is part of the 21/22 school year), and completed several loads of laundry. If it weren't so late in the day I would take a nap.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> We seen that when we visited Icon Park the one day. Dh wanted to go onto it (by himself - no way I was going on that thing) I told him that I didn't have a good feeling about it. I am gooooooooooo glad I listen to my gut! I just said, I think you should pass on that one - something doesn't feel right.
> That is sooo sad.


 I am too terrified of heights to do something like that. When we were at Disney we saw the skylines stop. It was only for a few seconds, but it still made me anxious to watch.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> That is AMAZING!!!!! Congrats on the decision to do it! It is definitely not easy to go back - but you won't regret it.


 Thank you. B thinks it would be cool f we could graduate the same semester. 



schumigirl said:


> That`s wonderful you`ve enrolled for college classes. Is it anything specific you fancied doing?


 I haven't figured that out yet. It's sad to be my age and I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up. 



soniam said:


> Ugh! Trying to figure out what do for DH's 50th birthday in May. I asked him what he wanted, and he said he didn't know Totally not helpful. I think I am going to book a really nice restaurant, probably sushi. A bunch of small high-end omakase (chef's choice) places have opened here recently. Most of them open reservations for May on April 1 at noon. At least my Disney training will come in handy somewhereI am also thinking of buying him a very nice bourbon and some locally made gourmet chocolates. He already has a nice watch and a Ferrari, so he's kind of hard to buy for.


 Sounds like a good plan. We didn't do anything huge for my dh's 50th.  The 60th is coming up in December. He wants to go to Vegas.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> A customer brought in pizza as a thank you as we pushed things aside to fit his timeline. I went to go get a piece....they ate it all  I guess next time I bring in Tim's doughnuts...I'll set it up a little table in the doorway of my office and ask for a donation before they can take one. Geeze...after all the treats I bring them , they didn't save me a piece of pizza. Guess that's what happens when most of them are single and hungry men who can fill up on pizza


I hope you read them the riot act.  No excuse for leaving you out. 



keishashadow said:


> I’ve been on our state’s tax phone line, holding for over an hour. Listening to the same few stanzas of some classical music that may drive me certifiably mad.
> 
> Wouldn’t it be nice if you could opt out of listening to that sort of drivel on a long hold?


Yes!! I loathe Anthem's hold music. It never changes.


----------



## soniam

@Charade67 Vegas is great for a milestone occasion. Congrats on deciding to go back to school. I have vaguely thought about it, but I know it wouldn't be right for me. It can be hard to figure out what interests you enough to get a degree. I was extremely fortunate and knew from elementary school that I wanted to do something involving computers, either software or hardware. I think my son has known what he wants to do since he was 2 years old


----------



## Charade67

This came across my Facebook memories today. This was 8 years ago. We were told we would get a coating to an inch.


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> This came across my Facebook memories today. This was 8 years ago. We were told we would get a coating to an inch.
> 
> View attachment 657498


Looks more like a potato coating on top of shepherd's pie.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, after after cheesesteaks for dinner, it’s been a relaxing Friday night.  Screen viewing for leisure.  And I think little one is online game playing. DH is already asleep. I’d be too, as was up early enough with him, but took a little before dinner nap, and not as tired yet.

We didn’t do anything for either me or DH’s 50th, and DH is now a couple years past 60, and we didn’t do any thing big for him when passed that next decade. I guess once we got married, birthdays are just a happy birthday to you thoughts and no presents. And that’s fine with me. My sister and I do exchange birthday gifts though. Though will do something special for little one’s 21st. She wants to go to a casino and bar. Did the same thing I did when I was that first legal drinking age. Will go down the shore for a casino, and will get her a drink at Strong Water bar next time we’re at Universal after her birthday. 

So happy tomorrow is Saturday and starts the weekend.  Winter feeling weather one, but don’t care. All still have building heaters on, and my car heater and heated seat button turned on, and warm I’ll be. Snow will be well North, so just rain for us, with some passing over us in the wee hours and some chances to see more rain on our Saturday. Then very windy on Sunday and Monday, and Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday, we will be below freezing in the overnights and early mornings. Yeah, not quite the time to put out those house plants out yet. And our grass still looks like hay.  

Yay, Charade. Congratulations on wanting to finish your classes to get a degree.

Ugh, that’s awful your coworkers did not leave some pizza for you, Pumpkin. That was rude. Yeah, when we order pizzas for the office, I’m always amazed how many slices some of our guys eat. 

Good night all.  I’m actually getting tired.  Hence, light  on, for those that need that light in the night to chase those dust bunnies away, need to see the way to the loo, or kitchen.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Sounds familiar!!!  Why are they so hard to buy for!  It's milestone birthday, so you have to do something a little big.  Sounds like you have a great plan already.



I agree.....celebrating is fun and milestones especially should be celebrated!!! We are a family that certainly does.......  




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well....some days it's good working with all men.  Not having to deal with katty women is great, but also when men get upset at eachother???  Have you ever seen a man loose at a video game!!!!
> 
> A customer brought in pizza as a thank you as we pushed things aside to fit his timeline.  I went to go get a piece....they ate it all   I guess next time I bring in Tim's doughnuts...I'll set it up a little table in the doorway of my office and ask for a donation before they can take one.  Geeze...after all the treats I bring them , they didn't save me a piece of pizza.  Guess that's what happens when most of them are single and hungry men who can fill up on pizza



I would get my revenge on them for sure......that is mean!!! 





keishashadow said:


> I’ve been on our state’s tax phone line, holding for over an hour.  Listening to the same few stanzas of some classical music that may drive me certifiably mad.
> 
> Wouldn’t it be nice if you could opt out of listening to that sort of drivel on a long hold?
> 
> Just want to modify a return from 2020 wherein some extra income via a just received/delayed W-something or other form just appeared  they get another 45 minutes and I’m donezo for the week.
> 
> 
> specifically went out to grab some lovely thick strip steaks at a small, grocery that is having a very infrequent sale on them this week.  Then, I remember the grill had ceased to work.  Mr already up to Lowes & has it fixed .  Either tomorrow or Sunday, yummm
> 
> settled upon steaming some shrimp in beer/old bay for dinner.  Going to be an early one, I’m ravenous today for some reason.
> 
> lol that may be the understatement of the thread this month . Lucky dude
> 
> That was going so well…well, until I got to the end of that comment.  surprised you didn’t do murder



And why does the darn music have to be so loud when you call these folks....Virgin Atlantic have 5 tunes on a loop.....and dear lord when I was on hold for two hours last year sorting flights.....you do lose the will to live!! 

I`m bringing back some of that Old Bay Seasoning this trip again.....and I just realised.....I never steam shrimp and I`m not sure why not???? And glad you got the grill sorted....can`t be without that!

I was thinking about something you said yesterday to someone......you and mac are responsible for so many of us learning to navigate HHN......I know mac has "hand held" a few when they started going to the event and you both have passed on tremnedous knowledge along the way.......we do appreciate you both a lot for taking the time over the years helping many of us!! Thank you to macraven and you.......





Charade67 said:


> Today has been a very productive day. I got an eye exam, enrolled in school, completed the FAFSA (had to do 2 since summer is part of the 21/22 school year), and completed several loads of laundry. If it weren't so late in the day I would take a nap.
> 
> 
> I am too terrified of heights to do something like that. When we were at Disney we saw the skylines stop. It was only for a few seconds, but it still made me anxious to watch.
> 
> Thank you. B thinks it would be cool f we could graduate the same semester.
> 
> I haven't figured that out yet. It's sad to be my age and I still don't know what I want to be when I grow up.
> 
> Sounds like a good plan. We didn't do anything huge for my dh's 50th.  The 60th is coming up in December. He wants to go to Vegas.
> 
> I hope you read them the riot act.  No excuse for leaving you out.
> 
> 
> Yes!! I loathe Anthem's hold music. It never changes.



Not sad at all Charade. I think it`s wonderful you want to do it. I got my English Literature degree quite young, then later when I did the Explosive Ordnance Engineering Degree, everyone (except Tom) all asked why I was bothering....but even though I don`t use the Engineering degree and only occasionally use the other one, I`m so glad I have them and quite proud I have them, so I genuinely think it`s admirable you want to do it and something will fall into place for you. 

Vegas sounds like a good place to celebrate your husband`s 60th. 




We did plan to do a short 3 mile walk this morning, but it was so lovely and warm we ended up doing 7 miles. I`m whooped now though as we walked faster than I realised.....the watch with all the details doesn`t lie. I do like the watch for time, steps, distance and everything else......

Bacon on soft rolls for lunch today and as I still have a load of fresh ginger, tonight for dinner I`m having spicy chicken stir fry with plum sauce and pineapple....Tom will have the same minus the ginger.......tasty and fresh. We are being good as we turned down going out for dinner with friends tonight......this trying to be good is not easy....

But, we`ll have a cocktail or two just the two of us tonight as it`s still Saturday night.....we`ll cosy up and watch a movie I think. 

But, for today.....more laundry on the line......it`ll dry in no time and make the most of the sunshine. Gardener was here earlier but he`s gone now leaving us a txt saying he has taken the last of the home brew wine from the shed......lol....he`s welcome to it!!!

Mid morning cuppa now and will pooter about the house finding little things to do.....



























Happy Saturday....it`s the weekend!!!



​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, a Saturday and a routine one for me.  Relaxing.  Yay.  

Bacon sandwiches for lunch sound perfect, Schumi. Glad to hear nice enough weather to hang wash outside. Ours would take a long time to dry, and maybe get rained on too today.

Ah, dove is cooing by window again, but roads sound wet. Eh, with little one still playing online and older one watching whatever, I bailed at 1:30 am last night. And so, no reason to get moving fast, except DH. At least he has the time to be with his mom. Mine is now gone almost 2 years. It’s the times you spend, and chatting on the phone or screen, with the ones you love, is important. And thankfully, with a new highway constructed while we were dating, my MIL is only about an hour drive away. And at this time of day, more like 40 minutes, or a few less. It’s anywhere from around 15 to 30 minutes to get to the entrance to that highway, as all stop and go traffic through neighborhoods. One lane roads, with many stop lights along the way.

Thus, as a weekend day, no construction heard, and not much traffic. Guess the rain is gone for now, as other birds are chirping away. And a hehe, time of year many of our birds are getting ready to lay their eggs. Canadian geese are fun to watch when they are choosing and defending for a mate. Huge birds. And oddly, there are many of them now, but soon won’t be. We have both resident ones, that stay year round, and migrating ones that enjoy our winter seasons instead of however North they live. I do think many of the birds that stay year round, and some that have been arriving now, build nests in the same trees or around same area every year. The doves have been in our huge holly tree, and close to our third level, as can hear it very well even not that close to that window, every Spring. And so, even those still not much green to see. That pre-dawn start to days will now be hearing more birds then traffic. Particularly on the weekends, when many are in that relaxing day mode. Though older one has to work today.

Did have a very nice Friday with older one. Returned the items needed to, saw my sister, and when we thought we would eat at a favorite Jewish deli, the parking lot was so full, and we were hungry, we ended up at a Pour House up the road instead. While quite busy looking for a Friday lunchtime, no wait for a table, and we both like bar food. Excellent meal, and both of us were full. We will be back, as after looking at the menu, little one will like eating there.

So, a Stupendously happy Saturday homies. And a good morning from a very quiet house, but for the sound of our largest tv, and both the dryer and still the washer. I tend to do the bulk of our wash in the weekend early mornings. And since the last load is usually strategically the towels, I will postpone my long taking hot shower, until after the last load. Ah, warm towels, hot, long shower, quiet and some me time. Perfect start to a Saturday.


----------



## keishashadow

Seriously, I am so over snow for the season.  Had just blown out my hair this am with the new device I got, one of those brush type ones (love it btw).   pooch was visibly anxious to go outside to do his business.  Out i went without a coat without looking out the window.   Had to run back in to grab a jacket to shield my hair from frizzing as it was snowing nooooo

all before     Lol

finally the state picked up the call yesterday afternoon.  They had to have a supervisor review issue & call me back. Turns out the audited return was a wash.  Works for me. Should dive back into the last of the returns I have left to file today.  May flip a coin there.



Charade67 said:


> enrolled in school, completed the FAFSA (had to do 2 since summer is part of the 21/22 school year)


i don’t miss that form one bit.   Congrats to returning to school!


soniam said:


> Vegas is great for a milestone occasion


yep, wanted to hit it up for the mr’s retirement trip.  Hotels we frequent were dirt cheap, not so the airfare.  It’s been a few years but, wow!   Sorta nervous to mingle with that demographics‘ germs at this point. 

Same with cruising for us.  couldn’t resist, looked and found so many great deals for this spring and summer.   just couldn’t bring myself to roll the dice tho as we are in that very special group health wise that is urged to use caution.

_i wanna toss it to the wind If truth be told, keep telling myself to stick to the beach and the orlando parks and be glad I’m out of my cave._


Charade67 said:


> This was 8 years ago. We were told we would get a coating to an inch.


haha that’s always such a nice surprise.  Hope we just get a few today.


schumigirl said:


> agree.....celebrating is fun and milestones especially should be celebrated!!! We are a family that certainly does.....


we’ve been known to celebrate changing the toilet paper roll.


schumigirl said:


> I never steam shrimp and I`m not sure why not????


haven’t for years either.  Mr bought me a nice steaming unit he found for Xmas.  cooked up 1-1/2 # and the two of us had at it, yum.  house didn’t smell strongly of the beer base either, score. 

you can’t get old bay over there?  Horrors.  somewhere I have a copycat recipe for it.  I often use it for crab/shrimp boils when you need so much of it.


schumigirl said:


> Thank you to macraven and you.......


aw, shucks!  Pretty sure there’s a large majority of people who were lured into the dark side by the original HHN G.O.A.T - mac.  

Where else could i call a mod a goat & get away with it?


Lynne G said:


> Canadian geese are fun to watch when they are choosing and defending for a mate. Huge birds.


oh, do not get me started.  Our area pays big bucks in the attempt to rid ourselves of that scourge.  thousands decided they were too lazy to continue their commute and decided to set up house here in the open-areas - sports fields, walking tracks & parks.  Nothing humane appears to really work well long-term (including trained dogs & spraying). 

Maybe a few more Chinese restaurants      No joke, we had a reputable one a few years back get caught by county health department, serving them up as Peking duck.  Thankfully, the closed them outright.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 657547
> Seriously, I am so over snow for the season.  Had just blown out my hair this am with the new device I got, one of those brush type ones (love it btw).   pooch was visibly anxious to go outside to do his business.  Out i went without a coat without looking out the window.   Had to run back in to grab a jacket to shield my hair from frizzing as it was snowing nooooo
> 
> all before     Lol
> 
> finally the state picked up the call yesterday afternoon.  They had to have a supervisor review issue & call me back. Turns out the audited return was a wash.  Works for me. Should dive back into the last of the returns I have left to file today.  May flip a coin there.
> 
> 
> i don’t miss that form one bit.   Congrats to returning to school!
> 
> yep, wanted to hit it up for the mr’s retirement trip.  Hotels we frequent were dirt cheap, not so the airfare.  It’s been a few years but, wow!   Sorta nervous to mingle with that demographics‘ germs at this point.
> 
> Same with cruising for us.  couldn’t resist, looked and found so many great deals for this spring and summer.   just couldn’t bring myself to roll the dice tho as we are in that very special group health wise that is urged to use caution.
> 
> _i wanna toss it to the wind If truth be told, keep telling myself to stick to the beach and the orlando parks and be glad I’m out of my cave._
> 
> haha that’s always such a nice surprise.  Hope we just get a few today.
> 
> we’ve been known to celebrate changing the toilet paper roll.
> 
> haven’t for years either.  Mr bought me a nice steaming unit he found for Xmas.  cooked up 1-1/2 # and the two of us had at it, yum.  house didn’t smell strongly of the beer base either, score.
> 
> you can’t get old bay over there?  Horrors.  somewhere I have a copycat recipe for it.  I often use it for crab/shrimp boils when you need so much of it.
> 
> aw, shucks!  Pretty sure there’s a large majority of people who were lured into the dark side by the original HHN G.O.A.T - mac.
> 
> Where else could i call a mod a goat & get away with it?
> 
> oh, do not get me started.  Our area pays big bucks in the attempt to rid ourselves of that scourge.  thousands decided they were too lazy to continue their commute and decided to set up house here in the open-areas - sports fields, walking tracks & parks.  Nothing humane appears to really work well long-term (including trained dogs & spraying).
> 
> Maybe a few more Chinese restaurants      No joke, we had a reputable one a few years back get caught by county health department, serving them up as Peking duck.  Thankfully, the closed them outright.



You know, while I was thinking about families who celebrate.......your family did spring to mind......lol.....and I love it!!! Why not, life is for celebrating and why not.....you do right making celebrations last as long as possible!! 

I have that hot air brush, but my hair is too long for it to be useful. My stylist did tell me I`d be wasting my money....did I listen?? Of course not.  

GOAT!!! Of course......shoulda thought of that and yes, only in certain nice terms can you call a Mod such a name......I certainly won`t forget all the advice I got from both of you and this board way back in 2007. Priceless. 

Nope, no Old Bay over here....it`s on the list to purchase again in May. I do have a kind of mix I use for when I make my version of a seafood steampot, but I have to admit to liking the bought seasoning. 

Yes, time your snow stopped! 




Our Mother`s Day here in the UK tomorrow......I did get my flowers today when he brought them over, they`re beautiful. I think I may have a gift or two tomorrow too.....always tell him no need, just get me a card.......

I have already ordered my mum`s flowers to go to her too. 

Sun is still shining but too chilly to sit outside, so we are in the garden room enjoying the baking sun instead.....doors are wide open though and there`s no breeze which is pleasant. 

Trying to decide to have another cup of tea in an hour or so, or afternoon cocktails........decisions. Well, it is Saturday after all......


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, hard freeze predicted for Sunday night.  Joys, as winter just can’t believe we are in Spring now. Ack, feel ya Keisha.  No more snow for both of us.  Though have to have that stupid memory of seeing snow in mid April one year. So yeah, snow in March and even April not that unusual.  But thankfully, Patti and those quite North of me, are also getting snow this weekend, but we are getting raining showers abd maybe even sone snowflakes and hail as we see a winter feeling Sunday.  Wind chills this weekend are in the low 39’s.  Brrr.  Poor Keisha’s pup.


----------



## macraven

Lynne, stay warm
You can rock the shorts and sandals soon


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> yep, wanted to hit it up for the mr’s retirement trip.  Hotels we frequent were dirt cheap, not so the airfare.  It’s been a few years but, wow!   Sorta nervous to mingle with that demographics‘ germs at this point.
> 
> Same with cruising for us.  couldn’t resist, looked and found so many great deals for this spring and summer.   just couldn’t bring myself to roll the dice tho as we are in that very special group health wise that is urged to use caution.
> 
> _i wanna toss it to the wind If truth be told, keep telling myself to stick to the beach and the orlando parks and be glad I’m out of my cave._



We have friends who live in Vegas and typically would go at least every other year, until covid. I wouldn't have considered it until this summer. We aren't high risk and all vaxed, so it's not as big a concern. We usually can't go unless we have someone to watch our son, because I don't think bringing a minor to Vegas is a good idea. It seems it would be sort of boring for them. I don't know when we will get back to Vegas; we have a backlog of vacations at this point. We do have a cruise in July that's a carry-over from summer 2020 and booked another for summer 2023 for our 25th anniversary.

I finally started going maskless this week to the gym and to indoor places that do not suggest a mask. I am going to start going back to yoga next week. That was one of the last holdouts for me, since it's in a small, not very well ventilated room with a bunch of youngins, well 20/30 somethings. I wanted to be able to do it without a mask. Our schools, city, and county have removed their requirements/suggestions for masks. We didn't have a single hospitalization due to covid last week. It's the first time since March 2020! I think we are turning the corner here for now. When subbing, I have been looking to see what the other faculty are doing and base it upon that. I don't mind wearing it then that much. I will probably still wear one on my May flight though even if the requirement is removed.


----------



## macraven

If you fly Delta, they require all to be masked while in their lobby and during flights.

i applaud them for their policy.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Saturday. A cold, quiet day here. Dh and I decided to go to a small Celtic festival in a small nearby town that is sort of in the mountainous area. We didn't stay long.  The wind was crazy and then it started snowing. It was really more like heavy flurries, but still unexpected. Before we left I purchased a cute wooden bud vase from one of the vendors. I'm using it to hold the wire flower I got at the Chinese lantern festival.

I should probably go find something productive to do.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Happy Saturday. A cold, quiet day here. Dh and I decided to go to a small Celtic festival in a small nearby town that is sort of in the mountainous area. We didn't stay long.  The wind was crazy and then it started snowing. It was really more like heavy flurries, but still unexpected. Before we left I purchased a cute wooden bud vase from one of the vendors. I'm using it to hold the wire flower I got at the Chinese lantern festival.
> 
> I should probably go find something productive to do.



Sounds fun Charade before weather hit…snow needs to be gone now.



Dinner was lovely, nice and spicy and sweet too, my favourite.

Had a nice couple of cocktails and now settling down to watch another Billy Connolly dvd…..funniest guy on the planet if you’re Scottish and get him. 

Only have two clocks to manually move forward tonight, everything else does it automatically and thankfully the car does it itself too……

Don‘t plan to go to bed any earlier tonight, plan to watch a couple of these dvd’s before we head to bed…….


----------



## macraven

Just a quick drive by to read up on how the homies are doing…

Sounds like all are doing good.

All fine for me and zoning out on the news tonight
and world events

My cats are fed and the food I give them is never enough
I’m starting to realize they eat more than me.
It’s the kitty treats they beg for as they decided they prefer that over real cat food


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Just a quick drive by to read up on how the homies are doing…
> 
> Sounds like all are doing good.
> 
> All fine for me and zoning out on the news tonight
> and world events
> 
> My cats are fed and the food I give them is never enough
> I’m starting to realize they eat more than me.
> It’s the kitty treats they beg for as they decided they prefer that over real cat food



Yep, doing good here mac.......your cats look lovely and very healthy so whatever you feed them, it`s working! 





Slept like a top last night, haven`t noticed that time change yet......

Today, A Happy Mother`s Day to all mummies in the UK.......and anywhere else too of course........no plans to do much at all today, going out shopping this morning and will look for some clothes I think and I need new walking shoes. 

Steaks for dinner tonight, I won`t be cooking so it`ll be a nice surprise what comes with them....I`m being cooked for tonight! Then will watch the F1 GP.


----------



## Lynne G

A very happy Mother’s Day to you Schumi.  

And a very happy Mother’s Day to Julie. Hope all are doing well.

And to all our other UK mum’s, a very happy Mother’s Day.

It’s a Sunday. Day of rest. Yeah.  Alarm already set, and trash to be rolled to the curb by later in the evening.  And have no idea other than older one said we need to stock the kitchen pantry more so that is the agenda for today. Therefore, grocery shopping is about the only errand I think I need to do.  He works today, so may go solo to get food, or maybe little one will come.  My carts are usually much more full when I’m with older one more than with little one. Eh, with both kids night owls, I don’t expect to see them for a few more hours. Depending on when I feel like moving, solo may be the better choice, as earlier travel, and inside the grocery store, should be more quiet in the earlier mornings.  Will check when the one place I like to go is open.  Should be soon. And so, if I do.  At least I can say it’s mostly sunny out right now.  And. close to freezing.  Sigh.  But car heater works well, and seats get warm not too long after they get turned on.  And yeah, lightweight winter coat is not put away, so rocking those shades, as hoping those clouds stay away for awhile. Weather guy said will be a partly sunny morning, with a very windy, cloud covered afternoon. Chance of a rain shower around lunchtime too.  Wind chills will make ya think this is Spring?  Brr, a little.  

Thus, a most serene Sunday.  Hope it finds all doing well, and having or had a good morning.


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday morning Sans family 












schumigirl said:


> I was thinking about something you said yesterday to someone......you and mac are responsible for so many of us learning to navigate HHN......I know mac has "hand held" a few when they started going to the event and you both have passed on tremnedous knowledge along the way.......we do appreciate you both a lot for taking the time over the years helping many of us!! Thank you to macraven and you.......



You are right Carole, Mac has been an incredible source of help to everyone who is seeking information and direction on HHN. She helped me a lot when I decided to go to HHN. 

Keisha has been great on setting up the sticky for HHN every year and keeping us all informed. That is a big job and very appreciated my everyone.  

Thank you Mac and Keisha for all you do to help all of us HHN fans. 

Happy Mother’s Day to you Carole 



Congratulations Charade on signing up for a few classes. It’s never to late to achieve a goal you have set for yourself.

Mac hope the dental work is done and you are healing. 

Lynne you are on the ball. You have already signed up for a private Tour. for HHN. I need to decide when I’am going and just make the reservations and change if needed. 

I will look at calendar and make reservations today. 


Shout out to a Tink, Lori and to all our Sans family who don’t post anymore or who post infrequently. You are missed. 


Have a wonderful Sunday Sans family.


----------



## macraven

Robbie you always post such cute pictures in your posts
Especially for the holidays !

i am always impressing with how you can jazz up our threads

I told Mr Mac the other day he needs to start celebrating Mother’s Day for me twice
First for March/April whichever month it falls on for the motherland and then again in May for the states mom day celebration…

I looked and did not see any card on the kitchen counter
Lol
He needs to be reprogrammed again


----------



## keishashadow

Enjoy!  Carole, sit back and let yourself be pampered today 


Inch of snow on ground, coming down heavy…can’t wait to get out of Dodge in a week to warmer climes.

think i picked up the GD’s bug when she landed here earlier this week, milder tho, must’ve met it before in passing.  will move a little slower crossing off today’s to-do list:  making the mr cinnamon rolls, cutting his hair, trimming the dog (different clippers lol) & jr over for the first real ‘cook out’ of the season.  My time is nothing but imprecise, good thing boots not stored away yet.

Robbie - i do love checking in here & seeing the minions!  Hope you & the mr Are continuing to feel better every day!



soniam said:


> I don't think bringing a minor to Vegas is a good idea. It seems it would be sort of boring for them.


Always a challenge to avoid the dudes on the strip handing out the ahem trading cards.  However, I do think it all depends on the family and how they tend to roll.   We don’t exactly run with the wild crowd there, gambling isn’t the focus of the trip for us.

we would wait until they were tweens, pick a resort with great pools (mandalay or MGM generally).  The kids enjoyed the various buffets, touring the strip icons/touristy traps stuff & doing the more family friendly Circ shows.   Oddly, they’d clamor to do the monorail, repeatedly   

Often, would combine with either overnight trip to stay on rim of Grand Canyon & Hoover dam tour.  generally, just a quickie few days for us before heading on west to do U/Knotts/DL.


soniam said:


> Our schools, city, and county have removed their requirements/suggestions for masks. We didn't have a single hospitalization due to covid last week. It's the first time since March 2020!


you still can’t venture into a dr office here without one.  Hospitalization is indeed down, infections are rising re reported cases.  Do they do waste water tests in your area, sadly it doesn’t lie.  appears many of the cases are mild enough people aren’t reporting them.  

Additionally, the federal subsidies for treatment etc. is/has ended, a large section of population won’t be able to afford the pricey treatment to try to avoid hospitalization unless they send them home with complimentary anti-virals when they present themselves to the ERs.  hope they work that out, quickly 


macraven said:


> If you fly Delta, they require all to be masked while in their lobby and during flights.
> 
> i applaud them for their policy.


it’s a TSA mandate, extended to 4/18.  No word yet on whether it will be extended.  at the very least, voluntary masking (even double) will still exist afterwards.


Charade67 said:


> the wire flower I got at the Chinese lantern festival.


Intriguing, i’m trying to picture that.  Have you posted a pic of it?


schumigirl said:


> funniest guy on the planet if you’re Scottish and get him.


he translates great, well, when he talks slowly    Remember enjoying him in the Muppets pirate flick ages ago.


macraven said:


> I’m starting to realize they eat more than me.


----------



## Charade67

Quick hello while I am waiting for Dh to get ready for church.




Lynne G said:


> And have no idea other than older one said we need to stock the kitchen pantry more so that is the agenda for today. Therefore, grocery shopping is about the only errand I think I need to do.


 This is us today too. I keep saying I won’t wait until Sunday to grocery shop, but every week I still manage to procrastinate.



Robo56 said:


> Congratulations Charade on signing up for a few classes. It’s never to late to achieve a goal you have set for yourself.


 Thanks Robo. I’m a little nervous about starting back again. 



keishashadow said:


> think i picked up the GD’s bug when she landed here earlier this week, milder tho, must’ve met it before in passing. will move a little slower crossing off today’s to-do list:


 Hope it passes soon. 



keishashadow said:


> Always a challenge to avoid the dudes on the strip handing out the ahem trading cards.


 Ugh. The one thing I really hate about Vegas. 



keishashadow said:


> Intriguing, i’m trying to picture that. Have you posted a pic of it?


 I don’t think I did. Here it is.






Happy Mother’s Day to Carole.


----------



## Lynne G

Very pretty flower, Charade.  Yeah, I can do grocery shopping almost any day, but it seems to always be on Sunday.  And a good day, today, as then I clear the pantry and refrigerator of items, as trash day filling for us.  I actually like a Monday trash pick up day.  Though the cans will sometimes be quite full by the weekend.  

Well, older one is ready to get out the door. Exactly almost 4 hours after his dad did. And so, will soon be a little one and me time. Did ask if she was getting ready, a half hour ago. I have yet to see her. She will be disappointed, as not the day to wear your shorts. Well, older one may still be in shorts. He doesn’t change much into pants.

Ack, Keisha. Yeah, always got sick when my kids started school. Think all our immunities are decent, as not as sick as used to be when they were little. Hope you feel better soon. Sending mummy dust get well wishes across the state to you.

Ooh do I need to do that like poke the bear proverb?  Mom holler will be commencing soon. I decided wash and a very long shower was more important than a solo earlier grocery trip.  But as getting that time the menus switch to lunch menus, I think little one may be getting moving hopefully soon. See, as a drive through lunch may be the price of riding shotgun, or that not so relaxing passenger, whose break pedal doesn’t work.  LoL .


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Sunday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 657725
> 
> View attachment 657726
> 
> View attachment 657728
> 
> View attachment 657730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right Carole, Mac has been an incredible source of help to everyone who is seeking information and direction on HHN. She helped me a lot when I decided to go to HHN.
> 
> Keisha has been great on setting up the sticky for HHN every year and keeping us all informed. That is a big job and very appreciated my everyone.
> 
> Thank you Mac and Keisha for all you do to help all of us HHN fans.
> 
> Happy Mother’s Day to you Carole
> View attachment 657729
> 
> 
> Congratulations Charade on signing up for a few classes. It’s never to late to achieve a goal you have set for yourself.
> 
> Mac hope the dental work is done and you are healing.
> 
> Lynne you are on the ball. You have already signed up for a private Tour. for HHN. I need to decide when I’am going and just make the reservations and change if needed.
> 
> I will look at calendar and make reservations today.
> 
> 
> Shout out to a Tink, Lori and to all our Sans family who don’t post anymore or who post infrequently. You are missed.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday Sans family.



Thank you Robbie.....having a lovely day! 

Yes, mac and keisha are invaluable on here for a lot, but especially HHN. 

Hope you and your mister are continuing to improve every day......





macraven said:


> Robbie you always post such cute pictures in your posts
> Especially for the holidays !
> 
> i am always impressing with how you and jazz up our threads
> 
> I told Mr Mac the other day he needs to start celebrating Mother’s Day for me twice
> First for March/April whichever month it falls on for the motherland and then again in May for the states mom day celebration…
> 
> I looked and did not see any card on the kitchen counter
> Lol
> He needs to be reprogrammed again



lol.....I celebrate both dates, so you absolutely can too....... 

I need to get the Mother`s Day Buffet booked before we get there this year, we loved it in 2019! 




keishashadow said:


> View attachment 657758
> Enjoy!  Carole, sit back and let yourself be pampered today
> 
> View attachment 657760
> Inch of snow on ground, coming down heavy…can’t wait to get out of Dodge in a week to warmer climes.
> 
> think i picked up the GD’s bug when she landed here earlier this week, milder tho, must’ve met it before in passing.  will move a little slower crossing off today’s to-do list:  making the mr cinnamon rolls, cutting his hair, trimming the dog (different clippers lol) & jr over for the first real ‘cook out’ of the season.  My time is nothing but imprecise, good thing boots not stored away yet.
> 
> Robbie - i do love checking in here & seeing the minions!  Hope you & the mr Are continuing to feel better every day!
> 
> 
> Always a challenge to avoid the dudes on the strip handing out the ahem trading cards.  However, I do think it all depends on the family and how they tend to roll.   We don’t exactly run with the wild crowd there, gambling isn’t the focus of the trip for us.
> 
> we would wait until they were tweens, pick a resort with great pools (mandalay or MGM generally).  The kids enjoyed the various buffets, touring the strip icons/touristy traps stuff & doing the more family friendly Circ shows.   Oddly, they’d clamor to do the monorail, repeatedly
> 
> Often, would combine with either overnight trip to stay on rim of Grand Canyon & Hoover dam tour.  generally, just a quickie few days for us before heading on west to do U/Knotts/DL.
> 
> you still can’t venture into a dr office here without one.  Hospitalization is indeed down, infections are rising re reported cases.  Do they do waste water tests in your area, sadly it doesn’t lie.  appears many of the cases are mild enough people aren’t reporting them.
> 
> Additionally, the federal subsidies for treatment etc. is/has ended, a large section of population won’t be able to afford the pricey treatment to try to avoid hospitalization unless they send them home with complimentary anti-virals when they present themselves to the ERs.  hope they work that out, quickly
> 
> it’s a TSA mandate, extended to 4/18.  No word yet on whether it will be extended.  at the very least, voluntary masking (even double) will still exist afterwards.
> 
> Intriguing, i’m trying to picture that.  Have you posted a pic of it?
> 
> he translates great, well, when he talks slowly    Remember enjoying him in the Muppets pirate flick ages ago.
> 
> View attachment 657787



Aw shucks thanks......and you found a meme that says MUM and not mom.....I know Americans don`t use mum anywhere over there.......

Hope you feel better and fight that nasty bug too! Kids do love to share don`t they.......

We have friends who have taken kids to Vegas, again like you gambling isn`t their focus and they all loved the trip. Loved the Dam experience more than anything else I believe and also went zip lining too. 

Yes, your next trip is just around the corner!!! 





Charade67 said:


> Quick hello while I am waiting for Dh to get ready for church.
> 
> 
> This is us today too. I keep saying I won’t wait until Sunday to grocery shop, but every week I still manage to procrastinate.
> 
> Thanks Robo. I’m a little nervous about starting back again.
> 
> Hope it passes soon.
> 
> Ugh. The one thing I really hate about Vegas.
> 
> I don’t think I did. Here it is.
> 
> View attachment 657801
> 
> View attachment 657802
> 
> 
> Happy Mother’s Day to Carole.



Thank you Charade.....and that is a vibrant blue, very pretty, I don`t think I`ve seen that before. 




Having a lovely day here....sun is still shining and it is lovely till you step out of the sun and into the shade.....chilly!! Rain forecast this week ahead. 

Managed to buy my new walking shoes, will wear them tomorrow, got 2 new dresses and some bits and bobs and came home to some rather lovely Mother`s Day gifts.......❤❤❤ 

Called my mum too of course......

I`m not allowed through to the kitchen or dining room, so hoping they`re all managing...dinner is a little early so we can all sit down and watch the Grand Prix at 6 tonight.......I don`t mind........it`ll be lovely I`m sure. 

Hope your Sunday is a good one........


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> Always a challenge to avoid the dudes on the strip handing out the ahem trading cards.  However, I do think it all depends on the family and how they tend to roll.   We don’t exactly run with the wild crowd there, gambling isn’t the focus of the trip for us.
> 
> we would wait until they were tweens, pick a resort with great pools (mandalay or MGM generally).  The kids enjoyed the various buffets, touring the strip icons/touristy traps stuff & doing the more family friendly Circ shows.   Oddly, they’d clamor to do the monorail, repeatedly
> 
> Often, would combine with either overnight trip to stay on rim of Grand Canyon & Hoover dam tour.  generally, just a quickie few days for us before heading on west to do U/Knotts/DL.
> 
> you still can’t venture into a dr office here without one.  Hospitalization is indeed down, infections are rising re reported cases.  Do they do waste water tests in your area, sadly it doesn’t lie.  appears many of the cases are mild enough people aren’t reporting them.



Those guys don't bother me much. We gamble sometimes, but we tend to go to upscale restaurants and hang out at the hotel bars. I think DS would be bored with that. We've done the dam tour (I love saying that ).

I have an appointment tomorrow. It's the first since they removed the city/county mask suggestion. However, the doctor's office does require a mask, which is no problem for me. They don't do the waste water testing here all the time, just randomly.


----------



## keishashadow

Taping TWD & watching the Oscars for fashion. Not impressed 


Charade67 said:


> don’t think I did. Here it is.


Never seen anything like it, very pretty


Lynne G said:


> Think all our immunities are decent


Thanks feeling much better after a nice, hot bubble bath.  My go to for most of life’s ills 

I figure now that masks mostly off the usual minor suspects may be better able to take hold 





soniam said:


> but we tend to go to upscale restaurants and hang out at the hotel bars. I think DS would be bored with that. We've done the dam tour (I love saying that ).


I’m with your DS.  Find the few fancy places we’ve tried there just not our cuppa along with the nightclubs.  Wouldn’t touch the cheap buffets (especially now), we tend to stick with our favs there. In my mind it had something for everyone

for us, it Will be nice when things do finally reach some level of consistency & predictably re travel planning in general


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Taping TWD & watching the Oscars for fashion. Not impressed
> 
> Never seen anything like it, very pretty
> 
> Thanks feeling much better after a nice, hot bubble bath.  My go to for most of life’s ills
> 
> I figure now that masks mostly off the usual minor suspects may be better able to take hold
> I’m with your DS.  Find the few fancy places we’ve tried there just not our cuppa along with the nightclubs.  Wouldn’t touch the cheap buffets (especially now), we tend to stick with our favs there. In my mind it had something for everyone
> 
> for us, it Will be nice when things do finally reach some level of consistency & predictably re travel planning in general



I haven`t caught up with much except for the Will Smith/Chris Rock incident.......I had barely heard of some of the movies up for awards this year apart from Belfast which doesn`t appeal to me anyway........

Love a good soak in a bubble bath.....haven`t had one in a while. Yes, it`s a good way to chill out. 




Darker this morning with the clock change for us at the weekend, but it doesn`t last long then we`re back to bright mornings. I`m always amazed at how quickly it gets dark/light in Florida compared to us.....in the summer we barely get completely dark during the peak, very different continents for sure. 

Walking this morning is a go......not going to be as sunny as it has been, but won`t rain till this afternoon so will make the most of it and head out before picking up some fresh produce for next couple of days. 

No idea what we`ll have for dinner tonight, last night`s was wonderful....my bunch certainly made a fuss and cooked us all a lovely Mother`s Day meal and they did it well with some nice touches and it was appreciated for sure. Might get some salmon for us maybe. 

























​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a morning where tea is certainly needed, Schumi. 

We are at a below freezing temp, as a clear sky and 22 degrees out. Poor plants. But the 5 day forecast is just crazy. Snow showers today, and tomorrow, and 74 degrees with more wet on appropriately, Thirsty Thursday. But hard freezes the next two overnights too. Saying even colder tomorrow, with my thermometer saying maybe even 19 or 20 for that Taco Tuesday. So, a cool and below average temps, as we end this March month. Think we had a warmer start this month, so I guess the saying is right. In like a lamb, out like a lion. At least the seeing of flurries are okay. No snow totals are being expected today and tomorrow.

But today, with a clear sky so far, will be a glorious, very early Spring sunrise in about another hour.  Then the clouds blow in, and like that lovable Pooh saying, a most blustery day.  Hold on to your hats, and little Roo or Piglet.  Oh, and bad hair day alert too. 

Ah yes, a Monday feeling day for sure.  Had to catch up with being  a relaxing Friday.  But routine week day I am. 

And this, after hair was blowing around yesterday in some ack, that’s cold feeling wind, had to look at calendar. Salon visit is next week. Looking forward to it. Little one got 5 inches cut off, last time. So she said she won’t need a salon visit for almost a year. Was past her waist. And when hair that long, good to get rid of the oldest part. Though have to say, when that air still humid with the rain the day before, puffy hair was flying around in that cold feeling wind yesterday.

And so, other than the weather, not much news.  Routine week, and looking forward to warmer days.  And hoping our law in time change says will stay on standard time, and not daylight.  Daylight time in the middle of winter? Won’t see the sun for hours in the mornings.  And yeah, nice when visiting Florida.  Daylight always longer there, than where I am.  Daylight time or not.

Marvelous Monday homies.  Kinda appropriate, April Fool’s Day is a Friday.  April coming this week.  Yay!


----------



## macraven

Good morning homies
Hope your cold spell of weather changes soon!

i know how miserable it can be

I go back for more dental work today
I’ll be happy when it is all completed 

I do like to get out of the house but dental work somehow does not qualify as a fun outing for me
Lol

I’m still watching the walking dead series, last night was much better than usual
I’ll most likely watch the encore of it later again

When the Sopranos show was on, it dragged in a few episodes also

But can’t recall very much if that series anymore

Hope all have a great day!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Good morning homies
> Hope your cold spell of weather changes soon!
> 
> i know how miserable it can be
> 
> I go back for more dental work today
> I’ll be happy when it is all completed
> 
> I do like to get out of the house but dental work somehow does not qualify as a fun outing for me
> Lol
> 
> I’m still watching the walking dead series, last night was much better than usual
> I’ll most likely watch the encore of it later again
> 
> When the Sopranos show was on, it dragged in a few episodes also
> 
> But can’t recall very much if that series anymore
> 
> Hope all have a great day!



I thought it was tomorrow you had the dentist?? I think I have brain fade this week.....thank goodness I don`t have a job to do.......lol.......

Yes, dentists visits aren`t considered a fun day out......have a good one though.....






Enjoyed a 7 mile walk with my new walking shoes......exact same pair as before, but they were so comfy I wanted the same ones, was glad to see they had them. 

Just finished lunch, was a tasty seared ahi tuna salad, bought a lovely very fresh piece of tuna and thought it would be ideal for lunch. Nice, and perfectly rare throughout just as we like it. 

Not the nicest of days now, and decided to make some home made pizzas for dinner tonight, mine will be spicy!


----------



## Lynne G

Hope all goes well on your dentist visit, Mac. Yeah, not a fun outing at all.


----------



## macraven

I always have to take 4 antibiotics one hour before I sit in the dentist chair.
I have some medical issues and can’t have work done if I fail to take those “ horse” pills 

Received a call minutes prior to when I was to take the meds that my appointment had to be canceled.

Dentist’s sister passed and he canceled all appointments for the next two weeks
Believe his sister was 52.

His mother passed last year and it was especially hard for him at that time


----------



## Pumpkin1172

quick Monday morning stop in!

A busy weekend, but much too short!  With bil and his fiance visiting for the weekend, it was a busy weekend.  Dh and his sister and her husband has planned to be curling all weekend, so while they were busy curling in various events, I was out and about this bil and fiance.  His fiance and I were out shopping most of Saturday.  I came home with a couple new tops to wear for work.  Had some yummy meals out as well too.  It was great to get to visit with them.



Lynne G said:


> At least he has the time to be with his mom. Mine is now gone almost 2 years. It’s the times you spend, and chatting on the phone or screen, with the ones you love, is important. And thankfully, with a new highway constructed while we were dating, my MIL is only about an hour drive away. And at this time of day, more like 40 minutes, or a few less. It’s anywhere from around 15 to 30 minutes to get to the entrance to that highway, as all stop and go traffic through neighborhoods. One lane roads, with many stop lights along the way.


It's great that he gets to visit with his mom regularly.  Dh's mom passed coming up 8 yrs now.  Dh's dad lives in the same town as us, and it's great we regularly get to visit with him.  My parents live about 700 miles from us.  So we don't get to just hop in and visit often - but do chat regularly.  But it is nearly not the same as being to regularly visit.   It's hard when the mom passes away.  Mom's are the glue to hold families together, and they are the soft place to land when life gets hard.  I know we definitely miss dh's mom.  Especially when there is another milestone hit - and you are reminded again how much Mom would have loved to been there.  


Lynne G said:


> Canadian geese are fun to watch when they are choosing and defending for a mate. Huge birds. And oddly, there are many of them now, but soon won’t be. We have both resident ones, that stay year round, and migrating ones that enjoy our winter seasons instead of however North they live. I do think many of the birds that stay year round, and some that have been arriving now, build nests in the same trees or around same area every year.


I was super happy to see our Canadian cobras sitting in the fields here again.  They must have arrived this past week...as they were not here a week ago.  


keishashadow said:


> eriously, I am so over snow for the season. Had just blown out my hair this am with the new device I got, one of those brush type ones (love it btw). pooch was visibly anxious to go outside to do his business. Out i went without a coat without looking out the window. Had to run back in to grab a jacket to shield my hair from frizzing as it was snowing nooooo


I hear you on both of those!!!  I'm soooooooooo ready for spring to arrive.  I'm sure Mother Nature will blast us with at least one or two more snow storms yet.  Today was forecasted for some snow/rain mix  
I have one of those dryer/brush combos as well.  I love mine!  But I also have naturally curly hair.  When I use this, I barely have to use my flat iron after.  It just makes it sooo smooth and doesn't get very tangled either after I use it.  But during the week, I don't usually have the extra time it takes to straighten my hair.  So I tend to only use that on weekends if we have a special occasion. 


keishashadow said:


> Maybe a few more Chinese restaurants  No joke, we had a reputable one a few years back get caught by county health department, serving them up as Peking duck. Thankfully, the closed them outright.


OH MY     Yikes...good thing that is not something we have ever ordered.  


soniam said:


> I don't think bringing a minor to Vegas is a good idea. It seems it would be sort of boring for them. I don't know when we will get back to Vegas; we have a backlog of vacations at this point. We do have a cruise in July that's a carry-over from summer 2020 and booked another for summer 2023 for our 25th anniversary.


I would probably agree with you.  I am in the camp of there are some places where you shouldn't take children.  I think if they were older, and able to do some of the more touristy things...then by all means.  I am one of those people who feels that children don't need to be doing things that are maybe best done as an adult.  


schumigirl said:


> oday, A Happy Mother`s Day to all mummies in the UK.......and anywhere else too of course........no plans to do much at all today, going out shopping this morning and will look for some clothes I think and I need new walking shoes.


Happy Belated Mum's Day to you!!!!  I'm glad you were spoiled!  


schumigirl said:


> Managed to buy my new walking shoes, will wear them tomorrow, got 2 new dresses and some bits and bobs and came home to some rather lovely Mother`s Day gifts.......❤❤❤
> 
> Called my mum too of course......
> 
> I`m not allowed through to the kitchen or dining room, so hoping they`re all managing...dinner is a little early so we can all sit down and watch the Grand Prix at 6 tonight.......I don`t mind........it`ll be lovely I`m sure.


I seen you broke in the new shoes with a walk.  I am the same as you in regards to buying the same item you are replacing.  Breaking in new shoes can be troublesome as times.  I hate that break in period.



macraven said:


> Dentist’s sister passed and he canceled all appointments for the next two weeks
> Believe his sister was 52.


How sad.  I hope you get your dental work completed soon.  

Well, I should get started and start shuffling some papers - since they don't sort by themselves.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quiet day today at work.  There is not much for me to do.
> 
> Went looking and found a decent price on a room at Royal Pacific and tickets for early December.  I want to pull the trigger and book (as I could always cancel) as they have a Canadian Resident Rate.  Or...I could do the cheaper and go with Endless Summer with a 2 bedroom suite for half the price and 2 bedrooms.  I'll have to think a little about it.  I know what I really want...but what the wallet may need are two different things
> 
> I think I will hold off a few more days.  Dh's brother...the bil and his fiance are visiting this weekend spur of the moment.  I have a feeling they may be making a announcement that they have finally picked a wedding date.  They had called dd to ask her details about planning their destination wedding.  She doesn't want to plan much and is very worried about the virus and her dad - who has lots of health complications right now.  I have a feeling this is the route they will go, and just plan to fly to her hometown to have the "official" hitching date in front of a justice of the peace and her immediate family (mostly her dad and close family members.  I guess we will wait and see what they have planned.


What?  Where do you see Canadian discount?


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> I always have to take 4 antibiotics one hour before I sit in the dentist chair.
> I have some medical issues and can’t have work done if I fail to take those “ horse” pills
> 
> Received a call minutes prior to when I was to take the meds that my appointment had to be canceled.
> 
> Dentist’s sister passed and he canceled all appointments for the next two weeks
> Believe his sister was 52.
> 
> His mother passed last year and it was especially hard for him at that time


I had to do that for a few years after knee replacement


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Sue M said:


> What? Where do you see Canadian discount?


Click on the vacation packages...and you will see a Canadian Resident rate.  It's for the whole shabang.  Hotel and park tcikets.  You can add airfair as well, but we have that covered with our avion cc and westjet card.  We have enough points and companion coupons for three to four of us to fly for free.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I always have to take 4 antibiotics one hour before I sit in the dentist chair.
> I have some medical issues and can’t have work done if I fail to take those “ horse” pills
> 
> Received a call minutes prior to when I was to take the meds that my appointment had to be canceled.
> 
> Dentist’s sister passed and he canceled all appointments for the next two weeks
> Believe his sister was 52.
> 
> His mother passed last year and it was especially hard for him at that time



Glad you hadn`t taken the meds.....hopefully he`ll get you back in soon as possible. 





Pumpkin1172 said:


> quick Monday morning stop in!
> 
> A busy weekend, but much too short!  With bil and his fiance visiting for the weekend, it was a busy weekend.  Dh and his sister and her husband has planned to be curling all weekend, so while they were busy curling in various events, I was out and about this bil and fiance.  His fiance and I were out shopping most of Saturday.  I came home with a couple new tops to wear for work.  Had some yummy meals out as well too.  It was great to get to visit with them.
> 
> 
> 
> I have one of those dryer/brush combos as well.  I love mine!  But I also have naturally curly hair.  When I use this, I barely have to use my flat iron after.  It just makes it sooo smooth and doesn't get very tangled either after I use it.  But during the week, I don't usually have the extra time it takes to straighten my hair.  So I tend to only use that on weekends if we have a special occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> I would probably agree with you.  I am in the camp of there are some places where you shouldn't take children.  I think if they were older, and able to do some of the more touristy things...then by all means.  I am one of those people who feels that children don't need to be doing things that are maybe best done as an adult.
> 
> Happy Belated Mum's Day to you!!!!  I'm glad you were spoiled!
> 
> I seen you broke in the new shoes with a walk.  I am the same as you in regards to buying the same item you are replacing.  Breaking in new shoes can be troublesome as times.  I hate that break in period.
> 
> 
> How sad.  I hope you get your dental work completed soon.
> 
> Well, I should get started and start shuffling some papers - since they don't sort by themselves.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



I wish people would think that way for HHN......the amount of young kids never ceases to shock me every year......and even some older kids who blatantly shouldn`t be there.......I wish Universal would put a mandatory age limit on the event. 

Let us adults have some things kid free......

Sounds like you had a lovely weekend.....nice food and some shopping too....

I love my straighteners......use them every day after I blow dry my hair, I don`t feel right if my hair isn`t sitting just so......even if I`m spending the day at home! My hair is in very good condition though, so I don`t worry about heat damage. But those brushes are very good. 

Yes, new shoes can be horrible, these have to comfortably fit my orthotics too, so I`m quite limited in brands I can buy for walking shoes.......always the expensive option it seems. 

Have a lovely day too.......




Another kind of earlyish dinner tonight......I made the dough for the pizza`s well, so they were very nice and cooked a treat. Nice selection of toppings so we are both full and ready for a pot of tea now. 

Rain has stopped but snow predicted for Wednesday and Thursday.....possibly, I doubt it`ll come to much if it does. Yep, as I said the other day......I`m so ready for warmer weather.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> I wish people would think that way for HHN......the amount of young kids never ceases to shock me every year......and even some older kids who blatantly shouldn`t be there.......I wish Universal would put a mandatory age limit on the event.
> 
> Let us adults have some things kid free......



I agree...even when my kids were kids, I wouldn't take them to certain places that I considered to be " adult venues".    I guess it's each to their own.  Maybe it's my boomer dad who was raised by the silent generation parents, that there are just some places children shouldn't go.  

It's kind of like going to a more upscale restaurant for a nice meal out, and having a screaming child next to you.  I understand that you may not be able to find childcare, but be respectful of those around you.


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Click on the vacation packages...and you will see a Canadian Resident rate.  It's for the whole shabang.  Hotel and park tcikets.  You can add airfair as well, but we have that covered with our avion cc and westjet card.  We have enough points and companion coupons for three to four of us to fly for free.


I sent you a pm


----------



## keishashadow

my dryer =RIP. Took some doing to find one supposedly to be delivered this Wednesday. Appliances still in quite short supply in our area 


schumigirl said:


> I haven`t caught up with much except for the Will Smith/Chris Rock incident


At 1st take thot it a fake


Lynne G said:


> Salon visit is next week


Nice.  Don’t think my hair has been this short in over 30 years!  Glad gal talked me into it. A lob, just grazing shoulders & shorter in back (not stacked). Happy long enough pull up 


macraven said:


> I’m still watching the walking dead series, last night was much better than usual
> I’ll most likely watch the encore of it later again


It was much better!


macraven said:


> Received a call minutes prior to when I was to take the meds that my appointment had to be canceled.


Aw, that stinks. I was in chair today for a replacement post from root canal. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> so while they were busy curling in various events,


I 
Am
Jealous
Curling is something we’ve wanted to try for ages.  Just got  avenue in area this winter 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's hard when the mom passes away. Mom's are the glue to hold families together, and they are the soft place to land when life gets hard.


Well said


schumigirl said:


> made the dough for the pizza`s well, so they were very nice and cooked a treat. Nice selection of toppings so we are both full and ready for a pot of tea now.


Yum. I had to settle for soft food, dipped a grilled cheese in tomato soup. Can’t remember last time I’ve eaten either. Did hit the spot 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's kind of like going to a more upscale restaurant for a nice meal out, and having a screaming child next to you. I understand that you may not be able to find childcare, but be respectful of those around you.


I don’t understand why management doesn’t immediately appear with doggie bags in those sorts of situations.  

took Our kids & GD out to eat from time they could eat. Start out simple and they catch on soon enough what will and will not pass muster

Many non chain dining venues here are adult only after 8 or 9 pm.  Think it’s a great idea!

Just like sitting thru church service, kids need to be quiet or ‘hit the crying room’ with one of the parents. Practice gets them there, although some do sure take their time


----------



## Charade67

Quick hello from me. I have not been feeling well today. I hope it was just something I ate.




schumigirl said:


> and that is a vibrant blue, very pretty, I don`t think I`ve seen that before.


 Blue is my favorite color and that one really stood out for me. 



soniam said:


> have an appointment tomorrow. It's the first since they removed the city/county mask suggestion. However, the doctor's office does require a mask, which is no problem for me.


 The doctors offices here vary a lot. I didn’t have to wear a mask at my dentist or primary care doctor, but had to wear one at my eye exam. Some of our clients are not happy that they have to wear them during therapy. 



keishashadow said:


> Taping TWD & watching the Oscars for fashion. Not impressed


 I skipped it completely. I think I’ve only seen 1 Oscar nominated movie and it was nominated for special effects. 



keishashadow said:


> Never seen anything like it, very pretty


 Thanks. I wish I had gotten her card. She had lots of other stuff made from wire. The animals were pretty cool. 



Lynne G said:


> Salon visit is next week. Looking forward to it. Little one got 5 inches cut off, last time. So she said she won’t need a salon visit for almost a year. Was past her waist. And when hair that long, good to get rid of the oldest part.


 I am looking forward to a haircut on Friday. It’s getting way too long. 



macraven said:


> I always have to take 4 antibiotics one hour before I sit in the dentist chair.
> I have some medical issues and can’t have work done if I fail to take those “ horse” pills
> 
> Received a call minutes prior to when I was to take the meds that my appointment had to be canceled.
> 
> Dentist’s sister passed and he canceled all appointments for the next two weeks
> Believe his sister was 52.
> 
> His mother passed last year and it was especially hard for him at that time


 How sad for the dentist. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I have one of those dryer/brush combos as well. I love mine! But I also have naturally curly hair. When I use this, I barely have to use my flat iron after. It just makes it sooo smooth and doesn't get very tangled either after I use it. But during the week, I don't usually have the extra time it takes to straighten my hair. So I tend to only use that on weekends if we have a special occasion.


 I gave up trying to straighten my hair. I never can get it to look good. Oddly though, I used to have straight hair years ago. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I would probably agree with you. I am in the camp of there are some places where you shouldn't take children. I think if they were older, and able to do some of the more touristy things...then by all means. I am one of those people who feels that children don't need to be doing things that are maybe best done as an adult.


 Completely agree with this. 



schumigirl said:


> I wish people would think that way for HHN......the amount of young kids never ceases to shock me every year......and even some older kids who blatantly shouldn`t be there.......I wish Universal would put a mandatory age limit on the event.
> 
> Let us adults have some things kid free......


 Yes! Dh once went to one of the darker Batman movies and a couple brought their toddler with them. They were eventually told to leave because the child was screaming and crying through the movie. 



keishashadow said:


> my dryer =RIP.


Sorry about the dryer, but that’s a hilarious face.

I was freezing earlier, so I turned up the heat. Now I am hot. Ugh.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 658244
> my dryer =RIP. Took some doing to find one supposedly to be delivered this Wednesday. Appliances still in quite short supply in our area
> 
> At 1st take thot it a fake
> 
> Nice.  Don’t think my hair has been this short in over 30 years!  Glad gal talked me into it. A lob, just grazing shoulders & shorter in back (not stacked). Happy long enough pull up
> 
> It was much better!
> 
> Aw, that stinks. I was in chair today for a replacement post from root canal.
> 
> I
> Am
> Jealous
> Curling is something we’ve wanted to try for ages.  Just got  avenue in area this winter
> 
> Well said
> 
> Yum. I had to settle for soft food, dipped a grilled cheese in tomato soup. Can’t remember last time I’ve eaten either. Did hit the spot
> 
> I don’t understand why management doesn’t immediately appear with doggie bags in those sorts of situations.
> 
> took Our kids & GD out to eat from time they could eat. Start out simple and they catch on soon enough what will and will not pass muster
> 
> Many non chain dining venues here are adult only after 8 or 9 pm.  Think it’s a great idea!
> 
> Just like sitting thru church service, kids need to be quiet or ‘hit the crying room’ with one of the parents. Practice gets them there, although some do sure take their time



Love the meme!!

Glad you managed to get one ok, I know appliances are in short demand in places. I don`t think we have the same shortages over here, unless it`s a car......

We took Kyle to restaurants from an early age too, but we still had adult only evenings out too. Thankfully he always behaved well and we never had to remove him from anywhere, which I would have done if necessary. I do like the idea of adult only places and after a certain time at night, over here the snowflakes are now objecting to that.....typical!! It`s the parents that don`t seem to notice their kids squawking or behaving badly that irritate me....

Hope the mouth feels better going forward........not a nice treatment to have, and that food does sound good. 

And yes, your hair is lovely again......I`m holding off right now, might go get a trim next week, but another 4 weeks till my colour.





Charade67 said:


> Quick hello from me. I have not been feeling well today. I hope it was just something I ate.
> 
> 
> Blue is my favorite color and that one really stood out for me.
> 
> The doctors offices here vary a lot. I didn’t have to wear a mask at my dentist or primary care doctor, but had to wear one at my eye exam. Some of our clients are not happy that they have to wear them during therapy.
> 
> I skipped it completely. I think I’ve only seen 1 Oscar nominated movie and it was nominated for special effects.
> 
> Thanks. I wish I had gotten her card. She had lots of other stuff made from wire. The animals were pretty cool.
> 
> I am looking forward to a haircut on Friday. It’s getting way too long.
> 
> How sad for the dentist.
> 
> I gave up trying to straighten my hair. I never can get it to look good. Oddly though, I used to have straight hair years ago.
> 
> Completely agree with this.
> 
> Yes! Dh once went to one of the darker Batman movies and a couple brought their toddler with them. They were eventually told to leave because the child was screaming and crying through the movie.
> 
> 
> Sorry about the dryer, but that’s a hilarious face.
> 
> I was freezing earlier, so I turned up the heat. Now I am hot. Ugh.



Hope you feel better Charade.......




It`s been raining all night here, well drizzly......but stopped now so we should get out walking this morning, not the warmest of days but worse to come as the week goes on. 

Need to order our book for this month later, I forgot to do it yesterday, one of those days......

Not much happening at all right now......have a lot of birthdays next month including one of my brothers turning 60!! So, need to get organised with cards/gifts and so on, will get on that today too and at least get all the cards bought. 

Time for my first pot of tea for today......


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, hopefully this is the last of our hard freeze nights. Bit warmer as 47 the high.  Though cloudy and 22 out right now.  And will soon be a gloriously sunny filled day.  Those snow squalls are gone as that was yesterday‘s news. Sadly, not much North of me, one of those squalls made a scary highway, and 3 died in the accidents caused by blinding snow.  We just got snow flurries, so icy looking, when we went out to bring back the blown over into the street trash cans, these very little pieces of ice were stuck to some of the crease parts of my car.  My brother that lives closest to me, said they got a few squalls that gave them a good snow dusting in the grass and snow covered the cars.  Thankfully, travel around me, was no problem with that very light amount of snow flurries that never seemed to stop.  Older one said the roads were fine when he got back late last night.  

And so, hope Charade is feeling better today.

Hope Keisha’s mouth is not as sore today. Hoping you get well enough very soon, to enjoy whatever food you are in the mood for.

Ah yes, hope you tea this morning was enjoyed, Schumi. A good tea in the morning is so nice. And good to hear book club back.

House is warm, thought I heard our heater go on in the wee hours. But my tea is hot, and it’s perfect, as I don’t feel warm enough for it to be iced.

But yay, today is a Taco Tuesday. The day Mac can enjoy a Taco Bell run for lunch or dinner.

Most terrific Taco Tuesday homies.  Enjoy a taco or two.  Best part is, they can be filled with whatever you want.  Chicken, beef, shrimp, fish, just vegetables.  Endless.  And soft or hard tacos too.  Have at it homies.  Meal choice today, tacos.  (Though this homie may not be doing any Taco Bell runs, too far the closest one, unless we are closer to where it is, and will see the family votes, as tacos are not usually on our menus).  Hehe.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Taco Tuesday stop in!!!

Quiet night last night,  I did use my baking with my sourdough starter.  I whipped up some cinnamon buns.  They tasted pretty good.  I would probably adjust the recipe a little bit, as I do prefer a sweeter dough, but this was a great way to use up the discard.  

The weather forecast for this week looks great.  It is supposed to get windy later in the week...so that will make the temps feel lower, but I'll take it.  Anything to get that warmer spring and start to see some green again!!!



keishashadow said:


> my dryer =RIP. Took some doing to find one supposedly to be delivered this Wednesday. Appliances still in quite short supply in our area


Cute picture!!!  There is a shortage here as well.  Our dishwasher has been acting up and we thought we would go see what was in stock.  There were zero here, and nothing coming in for months.  So dh put on his thinking cap and figured out how to fix it for now.  I also found a new motherboard for it and have it incase we need to replace that as well.  We have already replaced it once...so it wouldn't surprise me to replace it again.  


keishashadow said:


> Am
> Jealous
> Curling is something we’ve wanted to try for ages. Just got avenue in area this winter


 and most people laugh when we talk about curling lol!! Dh is going to move to a more competative league next year. My knees can't do it. I have horrible knees (always did- even as a kid who was in dance) Dh's niece is in competetive curling and ended up going to nationals on a mixed group. It is a fun sport to play - horrible to watch at times. It can be more fun watching paint dry 


Charade67 said:


> I gave up trying to straighten my hair. I never can get it to look good. Oddly though, I used to have straight hair years ago.


My hair didn't get curly until I got pregnant.  With each of the kids, it got curlier.  I'm lucky to have a nice even beachy wave - that is easy to straighten.  My bangs  are the worst. I seem to have a cowlick on each side of my forehead   I got tired of fighting them and wear bangs that didn't look like the banana bangs we used to wear in highschool.  I have grown them out now and probably won't have bangs again until I'm an old senior lol. 


schumigirl said:


> We took Kyle to restaurants from an early age too, but we still had adult only evenings out too. Thankfully he always behaved well and we never had to remove him from anywhere, which I would have done if necessary. I do like the idea of adult only places and after a certain time at night, over here the snowflakes are now objecting to that.....typical!! It`s the parents that don`t seem to notice their kids squawking or behaving badly that irritate me....


We did the same.  We took them out to learn how to behave in public.  We do the same with gd.  She is sooo good when we take her, but I also wouldn't take her to a fancy shmancy place either.  We don't even have to entertain her with a watching something on a phone.  She is just happy to sit, play musical laps and drink her chocolate milk  


Lynne G said:


> Ah, hopefully this is the last of our hard freeze nights. Bit warmer as 47 the high. Though cloudy and 22 out right now. And will soon be a gloriously sunny filled day. Those snow squalls are gone as that was yesterday‘s news


I said the exact same thing this morning as I was scraping some frost off my windshield this morning.  It was frosty out this morning.  I know Mother Nature isn't done with throwing snow at us yet, but it sure feels good to know we will be basking in warmth again soon!

Well, I should start to shuffle some papers.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Sue M

Good morning!  I apologize that I missed a bunch of posts. Will try to catch up later but it’s a really busy week. 

Keisha sorry about dryer. My neighbour waited 6+ mos for a new fridge. Don’t know what he ordered and good thing they’re other hadn’t died.  Supply is crazy. I’m still waiting for my new vehicle. 
I love grilled cheese with tomato soup!  Last night wasn’t hungry and had grilled tuna melt. 

Charade hope you’re feeling better today.

Mac enjoy your tacos today!

Lynne glad to hear your weather is improving. I saw a Pennsylvania hwy on the news this morning with snow and multiple crashes, yup made Canada news lol.

Pumpkin I agree, I don’t think kids belong at nice upscale restaurants. When ours were young I didn’t go out to a nice dinner to hear other kids misbehaving.  We always had babysitters. We did take them to ordinary restaurants but never high end until they could sit they a meal Quietly.  Once we were at Yacht Club steak house (or Captains Grille) and I know it’s Disney but this family had little tyrants at the table. Throwing crayons at diners and staff, behaving terribly. And monopolized wait staff too. We had several waiters coming to our table apologizing   and was given several free dishes.  One family disrupted almost entire dinning room.  

The past 2 days have been dry!  Woohoo. And sun came out yesterday afternoon!  
Driving out to meet a friend then we’ll drive together to visit a friend of ours who’s birthday it is today. She has stage 4 cancer but at the moment is doing ok.

Did some garden cleanup Sunday. Before the rain!  

I don’t use straightener (sometimes curling iron to get some nice waves) but I have one of those round hairdryer brushes I got at Sephora. They really work well to smooth out hair. 
Mine is pretty long at the moment and has very little curl or wave in it. I think early May I’ll go in for a trim and have 3-4 inches taken off. That should do me for a few months.


----------



## Lynne G

Afternoon Pumpkin and Sue. 

Pumpkin, ack to dishwater not working right. Curling is not common here as much. Watched some curling when the Olympics were on. Not many seen on our sports channels even regularly. I hear ya, done with these winter feeling days. We do get a 74 degree Thursday, before a not so nice cold front comes along late in the day, creating thunderstorms to lower the following days in the mid 50’s, for a 20 degree cooler Friday, Saturday and Sunday. What a way for April to start. Hope your paper shuffling goes fast, so get done  sooner than later.

Sue, was scary, and sad, as that pile up was not that far North of me.  Saying now 5 confirmed dead, with more then a dozen hurt. On a week day, there’s lots of trucks with cars on that highway.  It’s a very main highway through the lower parts of our mountain areas.  Saying a whiteout, with quite a few vehicles that were on fire, so dead count increased as they got to the burned vehicles earlier this morning. 

Well gloriously sunny still, and kids went to our almost furthest outlets to see what they can find. Should be quiet out there, as week day, and schools are still in session. So, senior citizens and little kid families are generally what you see shopping on a week day, before local schools let out. I know they stopped at that chicken place for lunch, as saw the receipt in my email for it. DH and I just made sandwiches for lunch. He’s a don’t care, make me whatever you want to eat. Thus, we both had ham and cheese ones, on Italian bread slices.

So ready for my afternoon to go quickly.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Taco Tuesday stop in!!!
> 
> Quiet night last night,  I did use my baking with my sourdough starter.  I whipped up some cinnamon buns.  They tasted pretty good.  I would probably adjust the recipe a little bit, as I do prefer a sweeter dough, but this was a great way to use up the discard.
> 
> The weather forecast for this week looks great.  It is supposed to get windy later in the week...so that will make the temps feel lower, but I'll take it.  Anything to get that warmer spring and start to see some green again!!!
> 
> 
> Cute picture!!!  There is a shortage here as well.  Our dishwasher has been acting up and we thought we would go see what was in stock.  There were zero here, and nothing coming in for months.  So dh put on his thinking cap and figured out how to fix it for now.  I also found a new motherboard for it and have it incase we need to replace that as well.  We have already replaced it once...so it wouldn't surprise me to replace it again.
> 
> and most people laugh when we talk about curling lol!! Dh is going to move to a more competative league next year. My knees can't do it. I have horrible knees (always did- even as a kid who was in dance) Dh's niece is in competetive curling and ended up going to nationals on a mixed group. It is a fun sport to play - horrible to watch at times. It can be more fun watching paint dry
> 
> My hair didn't get curly until I got pregnant.  With each of the kids, it got curlier.  I'm lucky to have a nice even beachy wave - that is easy to straighten.  My bangs  are the worst. I seem to have a cowlick on each side of my forehead   I got tired of fighting them and wear bangs that didn't look like the banana bangs we used to wear in highschool.  I have grown them out now and probably won't have bangs again until I'm an old senior lol.
> 
> We did the same.  We took them out to learn how to behave in public.  We do the same with gd.  She is sooo good when we take her, but I also wouldn't take her to a fancy shmancy place either.  We don't even have to entertain her with a watching something on a phone.  She is just happy to sit, play musical laps and drink her chocolate milk
> 
> I said the exact same thing this morning as I was scraping some frost off my windshield this morning.  It was frosty out this morning.  I know Mother Nature isn't done with throwing snow at us yet, but it sure feels good to know we will be basking in warmth again soon!
> 
> Well, I should start to shuffle some papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Curling is huge in Scotland, and across the rest of the UK too. I grew up opposite the tiny island where the finest Granite in the world for curling stones is harvested. The vast majority of quality curling stones are made from the Granite from Ailsa Craig. There is another place in Wales, but majority is from that tiny little Island off the West Coast of Scotland. It`s surprisingly addictive when you start watching what some perceive to be a dull sport.

Funny your hair got curly after pregnancy.....I lost the ability to tan as brown as a berry after I had Kyle.......hormones are funny things. 

Hope you do get some warmth soon.......not for us, snow or at least some sleet is forecast from tomorrow. Certainly going to be colder than we`ve had recently. I`m done with cold weather now......I`m ready for some sunshine. 




Dinner was surprisingly nice. I stuffed a pork tenderloin with a thick apricot chutney, chopped apples and softened leeks,  the lady from the farm next to us made the chutney not me, then I wrapped it in bacon and hoped it wouldn`t dry out, but it was lovely. 

Feeling chilly outside tonight, only popped out to drop off a friend`s anniversary card and flowers, glad I have nowhere to go tonight. Will see what it`s like tomorrow morning if we walk or not. Very still though, just chilly. 

Time for a pot of tea and a cherry scone......


----------



## Charade67

Quick post before the boards go down for maintenance. 



schumigirl said:


> Hope you feel better Charade.......





Lynne G said:


> And so, hope Charade is feeling better today.





Sue M said:


> Charade hope you’re feeling better today.



Thanks y'all. My stomach feels better, but I have been fighting a headache today. 



schumigirl said:


> Time for my first pot of tea for today......


 That sounds really good. I think we need another trip to our local tea room. 



Lynne G said:


> Most terrific Taco Tuesday homies. Enjoy a taco or two. Best part is, they can be filled with whatever you want. Chicken, beef, shrimp, fish, just vegetables. Endless. And soft or hard tacos too. Have at it homies. Meal choice today, tacos. (Though this homie may not be doing any Taco Bell runs, too far the closest one, unless we are closer to where it is, and will see the family votes, as tacos are not usually on our menus). Hehe.


 We were going to have tacos last night, but since I didn't feel like eating we will be having Taco Tuesday tonight. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> and most people laugh when we talk about curling lol!! Dh is going to move to a more competative league next year. My knees can't do it.


 That's a sport I never understood, and still really don't. I guess that's from growing up in the south. I have a friend in Minnesota who is really into the sport. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> My hair didn't get curly until I got pregnant.


 Mine started curling after pregnancy too, but several years after B was born. It makes my sister crazy because she has always wanted curly hair, but hers is still very straight. 

I have been trying to figure out what classes to start taking this summer. There is so much that I don't want to do, and it's difficult to figure out what I do what to do. Please wish me luck.


----------



## Monykalyn

Missing my sunny Mexican/Pacific Ocean view today.  Great week. Have more pics posted on my Instagram (copies over to Facebook but I don’t check the book of faces often).
Gearing up for baseball season, have HHN hotel booked, still trying to decide if we can go for 2 weeks in Hawaii vs just one as hubs car situation still in limbo. And work is nuts as usual.  
Oh and Charlie (chicken) in a stand-off with Nala who is guarding the open door-chicken thwarted in sneaking in for dog food.


Hope all are well and maybe see you in the fall (160-ish days to HHN for us!)


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Quick post before the boards go down for maintenance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks y'all. My stomach feels better, but I have been fighting a headache today.
> 
> That sounds really good. I think we need another trip to our local tea room.
> 
> We were going to have tacos last night, but since I didn't feel like eating we will be having Taco Tuesday tonight.
> 
> That's a sport I never understood, and still really don't. I guess that's from growing up in the south. I have a friend in Minnesota who is really into the sport.
> 
> Mine started curling after pregnancy too, but several years after B was born. It makes my sister crazy because she has always wanted curly hair, but hers is still very straight.
> 
> I have been trying to figure out what classes to start taking this summer. There is so much that I don't want to do, and it's difficult to figure out what I do what to do. Please wish me luck.




Glad you`re doing better and yes, good luck choosing some subjects, there are so many things to opt from. 

Tearooms are lovely....I do like the newest one near us that is book themed, it`s been done very well and will be popular. 



Hey Monykalyn.......lovely pictures!!






Well posting looks a little different this morning.....not fond of the format when posting so far........guess I`ll get used to it. 

Found the smilies...thought they had vanished.

We do have heavy rain this morning, been chucking it down all night here and we are in the minuses (C) with the real feel right now. So, no walking this morning, not sure what we need to do if anything today. If we need to shop it`ll be a quick visit out and home as soon as possible. Not looking much better for the next few days either. 

Lasagne has been requested for dinner tonight, so will simmer the meat today and make the cheese sauce later before I bake it. It`s such a rich dish, so small portions are normal for us with it. Will make some garlic and rosemary bread to go with it, just to make it even heavier .......and salad. 

Lunch will be turkey with salad sandwiches on the bread if it`s ready.......

And although I thought today was Thursday.......it`s Wednesday......


















Have a lovely Wednesday​


----------



## Charade67

Ugh. Can’t sleep. I had a weird dream that woke me up and now I can’t get back to sleep. I dreamed that I was in bed sleeping and something heavy fell on me. I tried to scream, but couldn’t. Then the room started shaking. That’s when I woke up. I really should stop watching crime shows right before bed. 




Monykalyn said:


> Hope all are well and maybe see you in the fall (160-ish days to HHN for us!)


Do you know what days you will be there? I won’t be doing HHN, but would love to meet if we are there at the same time. 


schumigirl said:


> Found the smilies...thought they had vanished.


I can’t get them to load for me. It might just be a slow WiFi connection. 


I’m going to try to get back to sleep. I need to get up in a few hours.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah a Wednesday is here, and last day this week, as we are well below freezing as after a clear sky overnight, as the overnight temps took a dive, but that ever so little bit, warmer, as 25 degrees out right now.  Overcast too right now, so with a cloudy day predicted, the weather news said in this early hour, it should feel warmer soon enough, as said will be a warmer 51 the high.  

So even with that hard freeze night, thoughts of flowers and all that green, yay, camel is here.  Yay, a flowery one to wish all the homies a wonderful Wednesday.  Yep, get over this hump of a day, and that most awesome Friday feeling will be here soon enough.  Not fooling either, as hehe, Friday starts the month of April.  

Charade, ack, I hate waking up from a bad dream.  Hope you got back to sleep.  

Yay,MonyK post. Very much enjoyed seeing your pictures from West Coast cruising and sightseeing.  Awesome if you could spend two weeks in HA. But if don’t work out, at least to even get there a week, will be a nice, quick trip.  Sadly, neighbor lost the last chicken. While their backyard still has that fancy chicken coop and caged run, last I talked with the guy, he said they are not getting any more.  I wonder.  Hope your chickens are all doing good.  

Schumi, ick, all that rain you are having.  Dinner request sounds delicious.  We like pasta dishes. Hope you have clear skies soon.   

Yeah, this posting is different, and at least I did not have to sign back in.  But will get used to it. On my screen, the view is seems crisper.  And how to insert was quick, but had to see how to post it.  But think I got the swing enough, now trying to find a smilies. Found them.  But all I can see is they are loading.  Oh well. Can add from my own ones.    Hehe.  Will try to add theirs later, as I don’t think it’s the slow bandwidth that is causing the stalled loading. 

Tea refill time, and back to routine time too.  I’m hoping all are having that wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Ugh. Can’t sleep. I had a weird dream that woke me up and now I can’t get back to sleep. I dreamed that I was in bed sleeping and something heavy fell on me. I tried to scream, but couldn’t. Then the room started shaking. That’s when I woke up. I really should stop watching crime shows right before bed.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what days you will be there? I won’t be doing HHN, but would love to meet if we are there at the same time.
> 
> I can’t get them to load for me. It might just be a slow WiFi connection.
> 
> 
> I’m going to try to get back to sleep. I need to get up in a few hours.



They are slow to load Charade.....I`m sure they`ll be back soon enough. 

I do miss the preview option though, when posting pictures I like to check they`re in the right order. 





We`ve had rain, hail, snow,sleet, more rain, more sleet....now we have sunshine.....but so cold. Glad I didn`t have to go out anywhere......been listening to Neil Diamond this afternoon while baking and cooking. 

Lasagne just needs to be layered in a couple of hours, everything is ready to go, and bread turned out lovely, used some for an open sandwich for lunch while it was still a little warm, delicious. Nothing beats home made bread.


----------



## keishashadow

PSA:  southwest open for booking into November.   Prices same out of the gate as rest of year has rolled…high

Was up checking at 6:30 am.  Just got off my tablet booking the first leg of trip in September.  Their site was a bit glitchy but, spirit was an abomination, Yet again.   You’d almost think they don’t want you using up your earned credits lol. Kept getting locked out of my account, site would freeze, wouldn’t let me add luggage…they eventually ran out of error messages and caved

will say my market is down to only 2 NS a day now.  too old to start our first HHN day off with driving to airport at 4 am.  May wind up being fashionably late to parks that date for first time ever.  

This Site not loading right for me either re ‘quotes’?  No issues with any other sites (exception of heavy traffic to the airlines’) Will Try again later, need to go pack Up & be on stand by for the deliverymen.  Thot for sure they’d cancel due to the ice but, it’s melting already as temps starting to rise.

good day all


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> PSA:  southwest open for booking into November.   Prices same out of the gate as rest of year has rolled…high
> 
> Was up checking at 6:30 am.  Just got off my tablet booking the first leg of trip in September.  Their site was a bit glitchy but, spirit was an abomination, Yet again.   You’d almost think they don’t want you using up your earned credits lol. Kept getting locked out of my account, site would freeze, wouldn’t let me add luggage…they eventually ran out of error messages and caved
> 
> will say my market is down to only 2 NS a day now.  too old to start our first HHN day off with driving to airport at 4 am.  May wind up being fashionably late to parks that date for first time ever.
> 
> This Site not loading right for me either re ‘quotes’?  No issues with any other sites (exception of heavy traffic to the airlines’) Will Try again later, need to go pack Up & be on stand by for the deliverymen.  Thot for sure they’d cancel due to the ice but, it’s melting already as temps starting to rise.
> 
> good day all



Hope the dryer arrives in good time.......good the roads have cleared up nicely. 

I can quote, but icons still not loading. 




We have more light snow/sleet. 

Warm in here though....... I wish it was time for dinner, I`m starving.......might have a scone, well half a scone as they are huge.......kettle on and pot of tea it is then.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick early morning stop in!

New posting will take a little bit of time to get used to lol.  Just a sign that things are always evolving and changing.  

Did get to the gym last night.  It wasn't nearly as busy as I thought it was going to be.  I enjoy having my space.  I don't like people getting too much into my personal space.  It's a me thing lol.  

Another beautiful day here.  Yesterday I whipped the windows open when I got home.  And didn't close them until we went to bed last night.  

If the wind stays down today, I think I'll be grilling the chicken I took out along with some asparagus as well.  Whip up some potato wedges in the airfryer, and a quick salad...supper is done!  I need to whip up either some banana bread or some banana/date (no sugar) muffins.  I am needing something quick to bring to work in the mornings.  I might be trying to cook and bake all at the same time tonight lol.  



Monykalyn said:


> Missing my sunny Mexican/Pacific Ocean view today. Great week. Have more pics posted on my Instagram (copies over to Facebook but I don’t check the book of faces often).
> Gearing up for baseball season, have HHN hotel booked, still trying to decide if we can go for 2 weeks in Hawaii vs just one as hubs car situation still in limbo. And work is nuts as usual.
> Oh and Charlie (chicken) in a stand-off with Nala who is guarding the open door-chicken thwarted in sneaking in for dog food.


Awwww...love all the pictures - especially the chicken/dog one!  
I would love to even get one week in Hawaii yet alone 2.   One week in Hawaii is better than no weeks.   I have been hinting to dh that for our 30th anniversary I think we should go there lol.  


schumigirl said:


> Lasagne has been requested for dinner tonight, so will simmer the meat today and make the cheese sauce later before I bake it. It`s such a rich dish, so small portions are normal for us with it. Will make some garlic and rosemary bread to go with it, just to make it even heavier .......and salad.


Yum!!!  I hope the rain goes away for you soon.  


Charade67 said:


> Ugh. Can’t sleep. I had a weird dream that woke me up and now I can’t get back to sleep. I dreamed that I was in bed sleeping and something heavy fell on me. I tried to scream, but couldn’t. Then the room started shaking. That’s when I woke up. I really should stop watching crime shows right before bed.


I hate when that happens.  Hopefully you get some rest tonight.  

Well, I should get started and shuffle some papers around.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

Eh, about the same flight prices in general for me, Keisha.  Thanks for the heads up for SW opening through September, as my flights are booked.  Now to get my hotel stays more in line with what I want to spend. Only one I booked so far, is SF, for the long weekend little one should be with me, as our private tour is that Saturday.  Haven’t booked the other days yet.  May see if I’ll spend some of them at the mouse. Ugh.  Really really crossing my fingers I catch good AP discount for the other nights, and the nights I already booked at a higher rate than I really wanted. But at least that part is now done.  Time to see what the car rentals say.  Good thing about them, is a totally free rinse and repeat for lowest to find. Haven’t bought any HHN tickets yet.  Did not buy little one’s until AP discount was offered on her one day Saturday ticket, and bought a few days before she used it. I’m thinking of getting a multi night one, as would be nice to meet up with others besides on the night of my tour.  Too soon for Mac’s when will you be there for HHN time.  When December opens, will see if I can. Get that great AP rate for beginning of that month.  Would not mind seeing the holiday show this year.  We totally enjoyed our December stay last year, and the show was great, and also enjoyed the AP holiday tour they offered. 

Ack, almost lunchtime, but not quite yet.  Back to routine, then jacket and just maybe sunglasses.  Hope all are doing well.      

And, what a weather day you are having Schumi.  Sounds like a perfect late afternoon to enjoy a pot of tea and a scone. 

Lastly, as Pumpkin posting as I’m still typing, oh to open the windows.  Not that warm enough for us.  Though we don’t usually open the windows, as with the pollen allergies of my family member, we keep the house closed up most of the year.  Enjoy that grilling out today.


----------



## Charade67

Greetings. I am sitting here trying not to fall asleep. I know if I take a nap now I will not sleep tonight. 

I am officially registered for summer semester. Since I have no idea what I want to do, I signed up for the interdisciplinary studies program. You can choose 2-3 different concentrations to study. I already have enough hours to complete a business cognate, and I am 9 hours away from completing a fine arts cognate. I am also going to be doing something called health sciences. I can take classes in medical office administration, which is pretty much what my job is now.  So for summer I will be taking digital photography, video editing, a nursing class which is really just a medical terminology class (prerequisite for other classes I need to take) and for an elective, conversational Spanish. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, ack, I hate waking up from a bad dream. Hope you got back to sleep.


I got a little more sleep, but not enough. 
We are supposed to be back in the 70's tomorrow, but with thunderstorms. 



schumigirl said:


> We`ve had rain, hail, snow,sleet, more rain, more sleet....now we have sunshine.....but so cold. Glad I didn`t have to go out anywhere......been listening to Neil Diamond this afternoon while baking and cooking.


Wow, your weather is all over the place. Sounds like a good day to stay home and bake. 



keishashadow said:


> Was up checking at 6:30 am. Just got off my tablet booking the first leg of trip in September. Their site was a bit glitchy but, spirit was an abomination, Yet again. You’d almost think they don’t want you using up your earned credits lol. Kept getting locked out of my account, site would freeze, wouldn’t let me add luggage…they eventually ran out of error messages and caved


Hope you are able to get the flights you want. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Did get to the gym last night. It wasn't nearly as busy as I thought it was going to be. I enjoy having my space. I don't like people getting too much into my personal space. It's a me thing lol.


You are doing well actually getting to a gym. I haven't been inside a gym in a couple of years. I am not fond of working out with other people. 

I didn't want to nap, but I did. I fell asleep in mid-post. Now it's time to find something for dinner.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well...change of dinner/supper plans.  Dh has a thank-you dinner to go to tonight for when he volunteered for provincial curling playdowns.  So it's just me and the boys.  It might be a fend for yourself night tonight lol.  I am pretty sure we can each find something in the cupboard.  

I might be able to head to the gym earlier tonight since I don't have to cook a full meal lol.   I guess it's chicken tomorrow night now.  
And it's windy and cold now...so no grilling anyways.


----------



## macraven

Charade, once you start your college classes, you’ll get a good idea what field you want to pursue


----------



## soniam

@Charade67 Those classes sound awesome! Good choices. I hope you enjoy the digital photography class. I am trying to get back into it, and I need to come up to speed on Lightroom/Photoshop. I have never really used it, but I want to be more serious about my photography now. Conversational Spanish will be cool. I have some audio lessons on Spanish that I use whenever we are returning to a Spanish-speaking country. I took it in school but don't always remember it. I need to start up my Japanese audio lessons and cracking out my old college Japanese textbooks for our hopeful summer 2023 trip.


----------



## keishashadow

Dryer working fine.  Was started to get nervous as I bought a few things for trip that I wanted to wash. Not a fan of what I call crunchy clothes (pre-wash).  

Nice, cheerful couple of guys delivered it, imagine that.  Usually tend to be such grumps, can’t really blame them, heavy loads all day.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> New posting will take a little bit of time to get used to lol. Just a sign that things are always evolving and changing.


There’s a great, big beautiful tomorrow . Good thing there’s an optimistic one in every crowd to temper out those of us who hate change lol.  


Lynne G said:


> Thanks for the heads up for SW opening through September, as my flights are booked.


Yea!   I am hoping that return flight drops.  jr wants to do a long weekend mid Oct.  i wish ihad jumped on flights for it earlier.  they went up a good 20% already.  Hopefully, will stabilize in a week or so Before I exhaust my points.  

Not thrilled with flight times on spirit for such a short trip either…like to come in early & close it down if possible on those sorts.  

Do have SF booked as placeholder for September.  We won’t do the actual parks more than one day, will survive.  by request, took a very deep breath & booked PF for Oct _- ouch._


Lynne G said:


> Too soon for Mac’s when will you be there for HHN time.


had to switch it up to arrive earlier this year due to DVC being unavailable for dates we needed…at 11 months.  Ridiculous situation there with so many having so many banked points to use or lose.

Sept we come in on 20th, leave for WDW on 25th for 6 days.


Charade67 said:


> interdisciplinary studies program.


Your classes sound very interesting, didn’t realize you were going back full time, nice Indeed.


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> Dryer working fine.  Was started to get nervous as I bought a few things for trip that I wanted to wash. Not a fan of what I call crunchy clothes (pre-wash).
> 
> Nice, cheerful couple of guys delivered it, imagine that.  Usually tend to be such grumps, can’t really blame them, heavy loads all day.
> 
> There’s a great, big beautiful tomorrow . Good thing there’s an optimistic one in every crowd to temper out those of us who hate change lol.
> 
> Yea!   I am hoping that return flight drops.  jr wants to do a long weekend mid Oct.  i wish ihad jumped on flights for it earlier.  they went up a good 20% already.  Hopefully, will stabilize in a week or so Before I exhaust my points.
> 
> Not thrilled with flight times on spirit for such a short trip either…like to come in early & close it down if possible on those sorts.
> 
> Do have SF booked as placeholder for September.  We won’t do the actual parks more than one day, will survive.  by request, took a very deep breath & booked PF for Oct _- ouch._
> 
> had to switch it up to arrive earlier this year due to DVC being unavailable for dates we needed…at 11 months.  Ridiculous situation there with so many having so many banked points to use or lose.
> 
> Sept we come in on 20th, leave for WDW on 25th for 6 days.
> 
> Your classes sound very interesting, didn’t realize you were going back full time, nice Indeed.


In which DVC are you staying? I need to book a trip for BWV for Spring Break 2023 in a couple of weeks. Luckily, I want a 1 bedroom, and it's our home resort. We are trying to use up some points that we banked from 2022 use year.


----------



## keishashadow

soniam said:


> In which DVC are you staying?


AKV, have 2 contracts there so we land there often.  I do love to have coffee on balcony in the am with the giraffes.

1 BR @ BW, even during spring break, should be doable.  It’s the studios that just disappear via walking.  

this year I couldn’t get even a standard studio @ AKJ or K the 3rd week in September at 11 months.  Had to settle for the 4th one & even then, no Friday night open.


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> AKV, have 2 contracts there so we land there often.  I do love to have coffee on balcony in the am with the giraffes.
> 
> 1 BR @ BW, even during spring break, should be doable.  It’s the studios that just disappear via walking.
> 
> this year I couldn’t get even a standard studio @ AKJ or K the 3rd week in September at 11 months.  Had to settle for the 4th one & even then, no Friday night open.


I was a little surprised to be able to get a studio at Thanksgiving at BWV, but it was a boardwalk view. I think Thanksgiving is too expensive for most DVC folks to bother. Hopefully, Spring Break won't be too bad, since it's also high season. The standard studios are pretty much impossible at BWV. I have never bothered with walking. September is crazy busy in DVC with Food & Wine, halloween party, and it being a cheaper season.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Greetings. I am sitting here trying not to fall asleep. I know if I take a nap now I will not sleep tonight.
> 
> I am officially registered for summer semester. Since I have no idea what I want to do, I signed up for the interdisciplinary studies program. You can choose 2-3 different concentrations to study. I already have enough hours to complete a business cognate, and I am 9 hours away from completing a fine arts cognate. I am also going to be doing something called health sciences. I can take classes in medical office administration, which is pretty much what my job is now.  So for summer I will be taking digital photography, video editing, a nursing class which is really just a medical terminology class (prerequisite for other classes I need to take) and for an elective, conversational Spanish.
> 
> 
> I got a little more sleep, but not enough.
> We are supposed to be back in the 70's tomorrow, but with thunderstorms.
> 
> 
> Wow, your weather is all over the place. Sounds like a good day to stay home and bake.
> 
> 
> Hope you are able to get the flights you want.
> 
> 
> You are doing well actually getting to a gym. I haven't been inside a gym in a couple of years. I am not fond of working out with other people.
> 
> I didn't want to nap, but I did. I fell asleep in mid-post. Now it's time to find something for dinner.



Sounds good Charade, you have a real mix in there with your choices. 

Hope you enjoy it and get a lot out of it. 

Yep, that`s the UK for you.....in Scotland we used to say if you didn`t like the weather, hang around for 20 minutes as it`ll change.....and it does. 





keishashadow said:


> Dryer working fine.  Was started to get nervous as I bought a few things for trip that I wanted to wash. Not a fan of what I call crunchy clothes (pre-wash).
> 
> Nice, cheerful couple of guys delivered it, imagine that.  Usually tend to be such grumps, can’t really blame them, heavy loads all day.
> 
> There’s a great, big beautiful tomorrow . Good thing there’s an optimistic one in every crowd to temper out those of us who hate change lol.
> 
> Yea!   I am hoping that return flight drops.  jr wants to do a long weekend mid Oct.  i wish ihad jumped on flights for it earlier.  they went up a good 20% already.  Hopefully, will stabilize in a week or so Before I exhaust my points.
> 
> Not thrilled with flight times on spirit for such a short trip either…like to come in early & close it down if possible on those sorts.
> 
> Do have SF booked as placeholder for September.  We won’t do the actual parks more than one day, will survive.  by request, took a very deep breath & booked PF for Oct _- ouch._
> 
> had to switch it up to arrive earlier this year due to DVC being unavailable for dates we needed…at 11 months.  Ridiculous situation there with so many having so many banked points to use or lose.
> 
> Sept we come in on 20th, leave for WDW on 25th for 6 days.
> 
> Your classes sound very interesting, didn’t realize you were going back full time, nice Indeed.



Happy new dryer, glad it`s working fine. Our delivery drivers are usually quite cheery considering......except the last guys when we got a new huge Fridge freezer and it had to go a long convuluted way to get into the house due to it`s size........lol....we did tip them well for that though!! 




Well, we were woken up around 5am this morning with a massive hail storm followed by thunder and lightning for about half an hour.....it was quite spectacular to see despite the glum hour. Sky was a mix of purple pink and green which in the dark was very odd. 

Looks like sleety rain now, but oh so cold.

Ordered a grocery delivery for today last night to save us going out anywhere today, yes, we`re wimps that hate cold. I`d never survive in those much colder countries like Canada or Russia. 

I always wanted to take the Trans Siberian Railway for a vacation......till one of my cousins did it and said they had to get off several times at stations and it was completely baltic and I`d probably not survive that type of cold.......they were probably right.......lol.....it`s off my list. 

So, will be a day of not very much for DH and I. Might get some old movies out this afternoon and watch something funny, this morning will think on what we want to do for dinner and we`ll both do some housework which he is a whizz at thankfully, I like we share it. 

Had some tea already, but breakfast will be much later, couldn`t eat this early. 

Thirsty Thursday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, stormy day for Schumi, Charade and me.  So a Thunderstorms Thursday seems appropriate or maybe it’s the weather wanting to quench its thirst, so a Thunderstorms are Thirsty this Thursday. 

Think Schumi has that colder day though.  It’s much warmer today. 47 out says that thermometer, and weather news and phone says will see 74 degrees before the rain starts mid afternoon, and the storms come around the dinner hours, and stay around all night. Don’t blame Schumi for not going out with her sleet and snowing out. Think we are going to hunker down this evening.  


We haven’t seen the rain yet, but as early morning news’ weather lady said we could expect rain at any time today, with damaging thunderstorms starting in the early evening. Should be rocking and rolling all this evening.  

And so, yay for a working dryer for Keisha.  Yeah, I guess that pent up want to vacation this Fall is in high swing. Was thinking of a quick May trip. Too high prices for me to pull the trigger.  Did take a peak at the car rentals for my Fall time, 18 September to 1 October.  Way too high as crazy high, but did book, as you can bet I will be checking and checking.  Last year, the best rental price I got was around mid August.  So hoping to see much more reasonable prices for car, and hotels before I arrive. Scored a nice hotel price mid August too, when AP rates came out, and were even lower then the reasonable rate I had.  This year, not reasonable rates seen by me so far.  My flights last year did not change in price that much, but I did catch one decrease, and got points back. I will keep my eye out for any price changes.  I really hope they don’t change my flight times, like they did last year.  Last year, my crack of dawn arrival became a lunchtime one, with no direct morning flights then appearing.  The evening return flight was moved back to an early dinner time flight. Ugh.  

So may all have a most Terrific Thursday.  Stay dry and safe, with all the stormy weather the homies are having.


----------



## keishashadow

Raining here too, appears the weatherman changed his mind, will bounce back down into high in 40’s.  So weird yesterday with the ice coating on everything in am, then nearly 70???

Most of day taken up today with accompanying the mr into town for medical testing.  Glad i just caught he’s not permitted to eat or drink. Need to go slink off & inhale my raisin bagel & cream cheese


soniam said:


> was a little surprised to be able to get a studio at Thanksgiving at BWV,


That is such a lovely period.  our first year of not being at the world after thanksgiving day proper at home.  Last year still ‘gold’ with our APs so able to enjoy parks, this year it’s black out for all but top undiscounted one.  Bouncing forward to first full week of December & had a few moments of panic securing it.  Had to settle for standard studio at AK as both value & savanna were walked.  

Not going to complain too much there as so many are clamoring to even buy an AP at WDW.   It’s ridiculous, take my money please Sort of thing.


schumigirl said:


> Happy new dryer


Lol can’t say I’ve heard that lovely sentiment before


schumigirl said:


> I always wanted to take the Trans Siberian Railway for a vacation


Reminds me, excited started to watch the new Death on the Nile last night.  Ummmm, let’s just say i feel asleep multiple times.  Can tell it had same director as last Orient Express.  He appears to be in favor, believe he just won Oscar for writing.


Lynne G said:


> I really hope they don’t change my flight times, like they did last year. Last year, my crack of dawn arrival became a lunchtime one, with no direct morning flights then appearing. The evening return flight was moved back to an early dinner time flight. Ugh.


I did catch on transportation board several complaining they aren’t offering NS during week from your area.  Where’s the love for the city of?  In all seriousness, do you have other via options?  NS we only have SW & spirit (out of two locations) & then allegiant (very limited & into SFB).


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I’m at home doing a Medicaid webinar. So far it’s a snooze fest. I decided to do it from home so I would’t have any interruptions.  We are on short break right now. 



soniam said:


> @Charade67 Those classes sound awesome! Good choices. I hope you enjoy the digital photography class. I am trying to get back into it, and I need to come up to speed on Lightroom/Photoshop. I have never really used it, but I want to be more serious about my photography now. Conversational Spanish will be cool. I have some audio lessons on Spanish that I use whenever we are returning to a Spanish-speaking country. I took it in school but don't always remember it. I need to start up my Japanese audio lessons and cracking out my old college Japanese textbooks for our hopeful summer 2023 trip.


I took photography classes ages ago before digital was really common. I have never done photoshop though. I would like to learn it. 
I took Spanish in high school, but have forgotten most of it. 


keishashadow said:


> Sept we come in on 20th, leave for WDW on 25th for 6 days.


I’ll be arriving on the 20th too, but only staying a few days. 


keishashadow said:


> Your classes sound very interesting, didn’t realize you were going back full time, nice Indeed.


I discovered that if I take full time hours I can graduate in May 23. 


schumigirl said:


> Ordered a grocery delivery for today last night to save us going out anywhere today, yes, we`re wimps that hate cold. I`d never survive in those much colder countries like Canada or Russia.
> 
> I always wanted to take the Trans Siberian Railway for a vacation......till one of my cousins did it and said they had to get off several times at stations and it was completely baltic and I`d probably not survive that type of cold.......they were probably right.......lol.....it`s off my list.


I’m with you 100 percent.  I have a friend who wants to go to Alaska in February to see the Northern Lights. I’ll pass. 


Lynne G said:


> Ah, stormy day for Schumi, Charade and me. So a Thunderstorms Thursday seems appropriate or maybe it’s the weather wanting to quench its thirst, so a Thunderstorms are Thirsty this Thursday.


Still waiting for the rain. It will probably start  when I have to  leave home and go to work.  


keishashadow said:


> Reminds me, excited started to watch the new Death on the Nile last night. Ummmm, let’s just say i feel asleep multiple times. Can tell it had same director as last Orient Express. He appears to be in favor, believe he just won Oscar for writing.


This is good to know. I won’t watch when I am sleepy. 


Gotta get back to my meeting. I’d like to send Caspian in my place.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Raining here too, appears the weatherman changed his mind, will bounce back down into high in 40’s.  So weird yesterday with the ice coating on everything in am, then nearly 70???
> 
> Most of day taken up today with accompanying the mr into town for medical testing.  Glad i just caught he’s not permitted to eat or drink. Need to go slink off & inhale my raisin bagel & cream cheese
> 
> That is such a lovely period.  our first year of not being at the world after thanksgiving day proper at home.  Last year still ‘gold’ with our APs so able to enjoy parks, this year it’s black out for all but top undiscounted one.  Bouncing forward to first full week of December & had a few moments of panic securing it.  Had to settle for standard studio at AK as both value & savanna were walked.
> 
> Not going to complain too much there as so many are clamoring to even buy an AP at WDW.   It’s ridiculous, take my money please Sort of thing.
> 
> Lol can’t say I’ve heard that lovely sentiment before
> 
> Reminds me, excited started to watch the new Death on the Nile last night.  Ummmm, let’s just say i feel asleep multiple times.  Can tell it had same director as last Orient Express.  He appears to be in favor, believe he just won Oscar for writing.
> 
> I did catch on transportation board several complaining they aren’t offering NS during week from your area.  Where’s the love for the city of?  In all seriousness, do you have other via options?  NS we only have SW & spirit (out of two locations) & then allegiant (very limited & into SFB).




I hear from everyone it`s a snoozefest.....shame as I adore the original 1978 movie and it had some real stars in it.....Maggie Smith, Bette Davis, Peter Ustinov to name just a few. I heard it is beautifully filmed like the OE, but lacks meat. 

Branagh is too much of a "luvvie" for me to be honest. 

Enjoy that bagel.....I love cream cheese!!!





Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I’m at home doing a Medicaid webinar. So far it’s a snooze fest. I decided to do it from home so I would’t have any interruptions.  We are on short break right now.
> 
> 
> I took photography classes ages ago before digital was really common. I have never done photoshop though. I would like to learn it.
> I took Spanish in high school, but have forgotten most of it.
> 
> I’ll be arriving on the 20th too, but only staying a few days.
> 
> I discovered that if I take full time hours I can graduate in May 23.
> 
> I’m with you 100 percent.  I have a friend who wants to go to Alaska in February to see the Northern Lights. I’ll pass.
> 
> Still waiting for the rain. It will probably start  when I have to  leave home and go to work.
> 
> This is good to know. I won’t watch when I am sleepy.
> 
> 
> Gotta get back to my meeting. I’d like to send Caspian in my place.
> 
> View attachment 658863



I read your graduating date as 23rd of May.....thought to myself, that`s quick!! Sounds like you`re getting there with your plans.

We went to Norway to see the Northern Lights many years ago....I think we`re the only 2 people who went to Norway and didn`t see them....both nights the village we were in was completely covered by a weird storm......lol....typical. But it was too cold for me even then and I didn`t hate the cold as much then as I do now.





We have brilliant sunshine now after a few more hailstorms.......we haven`t been as bad as those further up North for sure, but bad enough. Still cold though. 

Groceries arrived as did fresh veg box delivery a little later, so no need for us to go out tomorrow either if we don`t want to, but hate being cooped up for too long so might head to some shops if it`s still as cold. Books arrived too, so will deliver them over the weekend.

Pork fillet again tonight, roasted with a honey, apple and mustard sauce.......

Not much going on at all right now.......when it`s cold, everyone hibernates.


----------



## Monykalyn

soniam said:


> September is crazy busy in DVC with Food & Wine, halloween party, and it being a cheaper season.


I know everyone wants the walking distance resorts, but I can still pull SSR for last 2 weeks in August, 1st 3 weeks in September (1 bedroom). Kinda surprised finding anything actually. The boy wants to go back to Disney for his graduation trip in 2024 so hope to be able to find on property via our (CHEAP) TS trading in Interval international.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick Thursday morning stop in 

There is not a big pile of papers to shuffle today - even though it's month end tomorrow.  I will make sure I am ahead of the game for tomorrow incase we decide last minute to head to the city to visit the kids.  We were video chatting with dd and gd last night.  She wants Poppa and Grannie to come visit.  
Didn't make it to the gym last night.  Between video chatting,  a couple of phone calls to family, and I seen a couple of jobs to apply to it was an at home night last night.  I did get some muffins made.  I love them in the mornings with my tea at work.



Charade67 said:


> I am officially registered for summer semester. Since I have no idea what I want to do, I signed up for the interdisciplinary studies program. You can choose 2-3 different concentrations to study. I already have enough hours to complete a business cognate, and I am 9 hours away from completing a fine arts cognate. I am also going to be doing something called health sciences. I can take classes in medical office administration, which is pretty much what my job is now. So for summer I will be taking digital photography, video editing, a nursing class which is really just a medical terminology class (prerequisite for other classes I need to take) and for an elective, conversational Spanish.


Those sound like a great mix of classes.  It will be worth it in the end.  


keishashadow said:


> Dryer working fine. Was started to get nervous as I bought a few things for trip that I wanted to wash. Not a fan of what I call crunchy clothes (pre-wash).


Yay for working appliances!!!!  I'm definitely one for convenience with appliances.  I hope to upgrade our fridge soon.  We were going to do it in 2020, but then...the vid happened.  Once we started looking again, not much available and long wait time for delivery.  So we will hang tight yet for a bit.  


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I guess that pent up want to vacation this Fall is in high swing. Was thinking of a quick May trip. Too high prices for me to pull the trigger. Did take a peak at the car rentals for my Fall time, 18 September to 1 October. Way too high as crazy high, but did book, as you can bet I will be checking and checking. Last year, the best rental price I got was around mid August. So hoping to see much more reasonable prices for car, and hotels before I arrive. Scored a nice hotel price mid August too, when AP rates came out, and were even lower then the reasonable rate I had. This year, not reasonable rates seen by me so far. My flights last year did not change in price that much, but I did catch one decrease, and got points back. I will keep my eye out for any price changes. I really hope they don’t change my flight times, like they did last year. Last year, my crack of dawn arrival became a lunchtime one, with no direct morning flights then appearing. The evening return flight was moved back to an early dinner time flight. Ugh.


I/We were shocked at the prices of car rentals.  We had locked ours in early...and the price never went down - only up!  I am hoping to book some flights if we are going to do another holiday - as those are NOT going to get cheaper either.  I think dh is waiting until we file our taxes to see what our return will be this year before we  make any plans.  


schumigirl said:


> We went to Norway to see the Northern Lights many years ago....I think we`re the only 2 people who went to Norway and didn`t see them....both nights the village we were in was completely covered by a weird storm......lol....typical. But it was too cold for me even then and I didn`t hate the cold as much then as I do now.


It's funny you talk about the Northern Lights, we were are set to have a spectacular show for the next 2 nights.  Then that will probably be the last of them in our area until Fall.  I'll see if I can see them or find a post that someone else posts in the coming days.  We get some spectacular shows here.  Many people think you have to go farther north...nope...we have great shows where we are based on our weather patterns due to the mountains close to us.  

Well, I should finish shuffling these morning papers.  I seem to have shiny squirrel syndrome today.  Can't focus on much.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Sue M

Soniam substitute teacher at your school sounds awful. Don’t blame you for not signing up for more!  The US has a totally different system for subs than here.

Lynne awful about that highway. White outs are so scary. I was in one a few years ago fortunately a brief section of the highway up to Whistler. It was like- where did the road go. And a winding mountain hwy. My heart dropped to my stomach.
Curling is quite popular here!

Schumi oooh cherry scones!  I miss scones with my tea!

Monykalyn chicken stand-off is hilarious!  Mexico looked great!  Trying to convince DH to go back!

Charade our subconscious sure is strange with dreams.

Pumpkin dinner sounds good. Air fryer does great potatoes just wish I could eat them!  

Lynne I’m waiting for Aug AP rate!  Checking frequently. Glad I don’t rent a car for Orlando. Rates are crazy!  When we go down south to Deerfield Beach we need rental. But that’s not until next Spring. Hopefully rates are more reasonable by then. Not holding my breath though as cars are not coming in. I’ve been waiting since last Aug for mine.

Charade congrats on getting your courses. Sounds like it will be a busy summer!

Keisha we have SF booked for Aug but hoping for AP rate at one of the 3. However I do love SF. Just wish it came with EP!  Love PB. We stayed once and really enjoyed it. But most stays have been HR for short walk.
Nothing like coffee on the balcony at AKL!  Overlooking the savanna. And wine at night lol!

Charade sure wish I knew you when I was trying to navigate thru the US medical system for my mom!  Was a nightmare for me!  
Hope your webinar got better!
Love Caspar at the computer lol!  When my daughter worked from home her cat Bast was the star of the office meetings!

Schumi we were supposed to be able to see the Northern lights last night!  But nope. I stayed up till midnight then went to look again when I was up around 2:00am. Was too cloudy I think.  Vancouver Island was supposed to get good view. I’ll have to ask my friend if  she was able to see.

Really busy week. Some weeks are nothing then bam!  Everyone decides to plan things on same week. Went to lunch with a friend Tuesday. Tonight going to Cirque de Soliel tonight with my daughters. Going for Korean BBQ before show.

Tomorrow it’s my good friends birthday dinner, than Saturday going to dinner with another group of friends.

Last night I made beef stroganoff for dinner. I had it over zoodles. Family enjoyed it!  Husband has enough leftover beef for his dinner tonight. He can have it over pasta 

Sun Is out!  Yesterday had daughters fiancé change over my tires. Glad to get the snow tires off. 
Better get in the shower and go drop off husbands RX to be filled. And try to fit in a walk in the sunshine. Leaving at 3:30 for daughters house in town.  At least I’m going the opposite direction of rush hr!  Seems to start earlier and earlier!


----------



## Lynne G

Raining already.  Boo!  Only errand have  to do is a drive up to the Target and that’s it.  Then thinking pasta for dinner, as going to be that kinda night. 

Yeah Keisha, took the crack of dawn early arriving flight, as next direct was mid afternoon.  Really hoping they keep that wee hour time.  Love arriving to get breakfast on my way out of the airport. And having first day for most of the park time.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick Thursday morning stop in
> 
> There is not a big pile of papers to shuffle today - even though it's month end tomorrow.  I will make sure I am ahead of the game for tomorrow incase we decide last minute to head to the city to visit the kids.  We were video chatting with dd and gd last night.  She wants Poppa and Grannie to come visit.
> Didn't make it to the gym last night.  Between video chatting,  a couple of phone calls to family, and I seen a couple of jobs to apply to it was an at home night last night.  I did get some muffins made.  I love them in the mornings with my tea at work.
> 
> 
> Those sound like a great mix of classes.  It will be worth it in the end.
> 
> Yay for working appliances!!!!  I'm definitely one for convenience with appliances.  I hope to upgrade our fridge soon.  We were going to do it in 2020, but then...the vid happened.  Once we started looking again, not much available and long wait time for delivery.  So we will hang tight yet for a bit.
> 
> I/We were shocked at the prices of car rentals.  We had locked ours in early...and the price never went down - only up!  I am hoping to book some flights if we are going to do another holiday - as those are NOT going to get cheaper either.  I think dh is waiting until we file our taxes to see what our return will be this year before we  make any plans.
> 
> It's funny you talk about the Northern Lights, we were are set to have a spectacular show for the next 2 nights.  Then that will probably be the last of them in our area until Fall.  I'll see if I can see them or find a post that someone else posts in the coming days.  We get some spectacular shows here.  Many people think you have to go farther north...nope...we have great shows where we are based on our weather patterns due to the mountains close to us.
> 
> Well, I should finish shuffling these morning papers.  I seem to have shiny squirrel syndrome today.  Can't focus on much.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Yes, we can see them from here too. Moreso when we lived further North, but we can occasionally see that green visage, especially looking out to sea from here. 

In Scotland they are much clearer and some photographers get some spectacular images. We did see the next couple of nights there is a chance to see them, but looking rather cloudy right now, so I doubt we will, we`ll have a look though. 

Good luck with jobs you`re applying for.......

Car rental is obscene right now. I know we paid far more than we should have and for what would be considered sensible for our Christmas trip, but May shocked us even more.....we justify by saying it is for 23 nights!! Doesn`t help though......lol.......hope you find something you`d be happy to pay.  





Dinner over for another night........I think I added to much honey to the sauce, so kept adjusting with the mustard.....then made it slightly too hot as I used English mustard instead of the sweeter Dijon, still nice though. 

Weird looking outside tonight, sun still shining a little but dark clouds are looming around us so not expecting to see the Northern Lights tonight again.....shame as it can be quite amazing.

I am not going to get through our book group choice this month......Finnegans Wake is just the dreariest option anyone has ever chosen....ever!! I`ll give it a bash though. 

Time for a pot of tea........


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> That is such a lovely period.  our first year of not being at the world after thanksgiving day proper at home.  Last year still ‘gold’ with our APs so able to enjoy parks, this year it’s black out for all but top undiscounted one.  Bouncing forward to first full week of December & had a few moments of panic securing it.  Had to settle for standard studio at AK as both value & savanna were walked.
> 
> Not going to complain too much there as so many are clamoring to even buy an AP at WDW.   It’s ridiculous, take my money please Sort of thing.



We totally lucked out on APs. I had a voucher in 2020 so that we could get a discount on the Wild Africa Trek in July. Well, the tour didn't happen. DH and DS had tickets for July. In summer 2020, I wanted to book park reservations for Thanksgiving 2020, but I couldn't buy tickets for DH and DS. They had stopped selling them. I still had my AP voucher. I wondered if they were still selling APs though, and they were. I bought APs for them in the morning about 10am. By 11am, they had stopped selling APs. We just got under the wire. We have always purchased the Platinum, now incredipass, APs, because we tend to go during the blackout times/when school is out.

I had friends that moved to Orlando in February 2021. One was a CM, so she had her maingate pass. The other 2 had let the APs expire and couldn't buy new ones for a while. They were very unhappy. They had to buy tickets and hope to glom onto someone else's maingate pass guest tickets. They scooped them up the minute they went on sale.

We were actually picking DH and DS AP renewals at the Disney Springs ticket center on the day that they stopped selling everything but the pixie pass. I had to explain to the CM that they were already paid for and we just needed to redeem the vouchers. Several other guests were asking why we were able to get APs when they couldn't.



Charade67 said:


> I took photography classes ages ago before digital was really common. I have never done photoshop though. I would like to learn it.
> I took Spanish in high school, but have forgotten most of it.



I took photography in high school, where we actually got to develop our own film and make prints of the negatives. It was really cool. So I too was an old school photographer. We have had digital cameras for a while, and I have used them. However, I haven't really spent the time/effort to get really creative with it. Mostly just snapshots and vacation photos before.



Monykalyn said:


> I know everyone wants the walking distance resorts, but I can still pull SSR for last 2 weeks in August, 1st 3 weeks in September (1 bedroom). Kinda surprised finding anything actually. The boy wants to go back to Disney for his graduation trip in 2024 so hope to be able to find on property via our (CHEAP) TS trading in Interval international.



I actually look forward to staying at SSR and OKW at some point. I figure if I can't get what I want at my home resort, I can try for one of these.



Sue M said:


> Last night I made beef stroganoff for dinner. I had it over zoodles. Family enjoyed it!  Husband has enough leftover beef for his dinner tonight. He can have it over pasta



I have also had it over cauliflower rice. We have a rice cooker, so I whip up some real rice for DH. I need to do some zoodles again. I tried making cacio e pepe with them, but it didn't turn out right. I think I was using shredded parmesan instead of grated. Plus, romano works better in that dish than parmesan.


----------



## Charade67

I have no idea what is going on with our weather. The forecast says thunderstorms, but it is sunny and windy out right now.



schumigirl said:


> I read your graduating date as 23rd of May.....thought to myself, that`s quick!! Sounds like you`re getting there with your plans.


That would be nice, but no. It looks like the actually graduation date is May 13, 2023.


Monykalyn said:


> The boy wants to go back to Disney for his graduation trip in 2024 so hope to be able to find on property via our (CHEAP) TS trading in Interval international.


We are planning to go back to Disneyland for B's (and hopefully mine too) graduation.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> There is not a big pile of papers to shuffle today - even though it's month end tomorrow. I will make sure I am ahead of the game for tomorrow incase we decide last minute to head to the city to visit the kids. We were video chatting with dd and gd last night. She wants Poppa and Grannie to come visit.


Aww...I think you should go.


Sue M said:


> Charade sure wish I knew you when I was trying to navigate thru the US medical system for my mom! Was a nightmare for me!


It can be very maddening, especially when dealing with elder care and Medicaid/Medicare.


soniam said:


> I took photography in high school, where we actually got to develop our own film and make prints of the negatives. It was really cool. So I too was an old school photographer. We have had digital cameras for a while, and I have used them. However, I haven't really spent the time/effort to get really creative with it. Mostly just snapshots and vacation photos before.


I think I still have my non digital SLR around here somewhere.


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> I think I still have my non digital SLR around here somewhere.



Me too. It's an old Nikon FE.


----------



## Charade67

soniam said:


> Me too. It's an old Nikon FE.


Mine's a Canon.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, I guess we got your rain, Charade.  Two very loud, yellow weather radar blobs went by us about 10 minutes apart. Phone buzzed about 1/2 hour ago, storm warnings to expire 1/2 hour from now.  I’ll be asleep.  

Sweet dreams homies. Smile as you get up.  Friday feeling to occur soon enough.  Yay!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Well it is Friday and had changed my sleep schedule changed the past days/ nights as Mr Mac was out of town on a bike trip with a group of 22 other people
> 
> It’s after one now and a new day
> I do not sleep well at all when he is out of tour
> I would go to bed to sleep
> Early morning when the sun would come up as I stayed awake



And he`ll be back soon if my brain is working correctly.....hope he enjoyed the trip away. 




Well, nowhere near as bad as yesterday with the weather. One set of hailstones not so long ago woke me up and now it just looks wet. And cold. So, another day at home for us I think......we can fill a day or 10 nicely at home just the two of us.

Tom is popping out to the fresh fish store to pick up something for dinner, he`ll decide when he sees what`s on offer, I don`t mind as I love all fish. Lunch is turkey, brie and cranberry grilled sandwiches. 

Going to attempt this darn book again today too.......got to be the worst book ever......actually, no, the worst book(s) I ever read were the 50 Shades of Grey books....they were so badly written it could have been a 12 year old, apart from the adult content of course......worst written books I`ve ever read. But, everyone was talking about them so I read them. Never again, handed them straight to the charity store. 

Time for a pot of tea and breakfast later.........

And with it being April........I can say........we go to Orlando next month.........wooohooo......


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Mac, I’m sorry you don’t do well with sleep when Mr. Mac not home.  I guess I never change my sleep times, when DH not home. With his work having him away for a year or more at a time, for most of my married life, we are a well oiled regular schedule family with or without him at home. Though as I’m older now, I do seem to find a nap in there every so often, if I don’t get a good night’s sleep.  

Hehe, didn’t see little one’s text until the wee hour I got up, and saw she had texted you should have seen that lightning outside.  Yeah, text was dated 10:36pm.  Yep, missed it.  Was sound asleep as soon as I hit the pillow.  Felt like a really long day for me, yesterday.  

No fooling, it’s a new month, and a Friday. Double woot, woot!  And while a routine week day for me, it is my shorter work one, and have to do some banking, so glad to be done a little earlier.  Banks are generally open the longest today, but like me, a pay day, so if I can get there earlier then I could the past 4 days, I should not see as many waiting to be served.  

Ooh, was so warm yesterday, went to the local burger place that is known for its shakes, and little one and I had those and fries for dinner.  Ordered a small fries.  Was served a large plate of them.  No matter, there was not much left when we decided we were done, and rolled out of there. Came home around later in the dinner time, as wanted to wait out the evening traffic. But instead of taking the main road that burger place is on, took this very beat up local highway detour on our way home, as after a Target run request, we figured. the big highway it’s on, would make coming home quick.  And it was. Though why on a two lane highway, the car in the left lane has to go to same speed as the right car, with the right lane car to be what is the slower lane?  Annoying such cars, including that the one we saw last night that made us, and at least five other cars, pass that slower left lane car, when gap in slower right line cars. 

And so, it’s time for more tea.  Back to routine in my early hour.  I much rather start work early.  I have been an early riser for as long as I can remember.  Good thing is, my DH is the same way.  When the kids have flown the nest, the house will still be buzzing in the early hours.  

Thus, ending with that most fabulous Friday homies!   Welcome to the day we can begin that wahoo!  Weekend coming up.  And a nicer weather one for us.  As, still raining and oh so foggy this morning, and still warm.  51 degrees.  Yay!  Rain should be out of here soon enough, though early news gave wind gust warnings for the afternoon.  Guess a bad hair day alert.  And you will see shorts on little one if she comes to the bank with me.  63 the high.  With that weather high temp, you will certainly see not only little one in shorts, but many others too.  Though I may be in lightweight pants.  No jacket though. And hair tied back.  And just maybe my sunglasses too, as even with those gusty winds, partly sunny day will start around the lunch hour.  Yay!  Lunchtime walk, no jacket and sunglasses?  Yay!


----------



## schumigirl

Hailstones still on and off all day, still absolutely freezing out there and light snow falling right now, but it won`t lay. 

Organised all my clothes in drawers and wardrobes, shelves as well......like to give them a good tidy or sort out regularly. Cleared out some more for the charity store and found some weird and wonderful things I have no memory of buying!

Baked some cakes for the church bake sale tomorrow, some for us too of course, Tom will drop them off tonight for me. Then gave my hair a monthly deep condition and one of my friends has found a woman who has started doing mobile waxing...been looking for someone for a while as my own lady stopped doing it during lockdown, heard she`s good so gave her a call, will give her a try. 

Been a quick day though considering......

Sea Bass fillets for dinner tonight, doing a champagne sauce with scallops on the side, I`ll use prosecco, it`s fine for the sauce, and a load of veg....top notch!! Just had a slice of coconut cake with a pot of tea, will keep us going till dinner later......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

TGIF!!!  Wow...I'm doing a little happy dance!!!  It feels like this week was really long for some reason.  

Woke up with a horrible headache and stuffy nose.  Must be allergies - took a " vid test" and it was negative.  The street sweepers were cleaning the street behind our house (where our bedroom window faces) and I did have my windows open.  Probably what it was.  I guess the city is optimistic that spring is coming.  They are out in full force - cleaning off boulevards and grassy sides, sweeping all the sand and dirt that is dumped on our roads then bladed to the sides or taken away.  It was weird to see them working on the street, then seeing big melting/rotting snowbanks from parking lots while they are doing that lol.  Whatever is left of the snoowbanks - is either brown from dirt/sand or the snow fungas that is my nemesis right now.  Darn allergies.  

And Timmy's got my order wrong today...gave me a coffee instead of tea...so my whole morning feels off.  Sigh.  Oh well.  Only half a day today as we are heading to the city to see the kids this weekend.  



Charade67 said:


> Aww...I think you should go.


She did another videochat last night and asked Pappa to come visit lol.  She knows Pappa can't say no to her lol.  Little stinker.  


schumigirl said:


> the worst book(s) I ever read were the 50 Shades of Grey books....they were so badly written it could have been a 12 year old, apart from the adult content of course......worst written books I`ve ever read. But, everyone was talking about them so I read them. Never again, handed them straight to the charity store.


Yes...those and the Twilight series.  I know that the Twilight series was geared for teenagers...but still - they were horrible.  


Lynne G said:


> Ooh, was so warm yesterday, went to the local burger place that is known for its shakes, and little one and I had those and fries for dinner. Ordered a small fries. Was served a large plate of them. No matter, there was not much left when we decided we were done, and rolled out of there. Came home around later in the dinner time, as wanted to wait out the evening traffic


You had me drooling at Burger place lol.  We would rather frequent those local gems than a bigger box name restaurant.  


schumigirl said:


> Sea Bass fillets for dinner tonight, doing a champagne sauce with scallops on the side, I`ll use prosecco, it`s fine for the sauce, and a load of veg....top notch!! Just had a slice of coconut cake with a pot of tea, will keep us going till dinner later......


And now between you and @Lynne G  I have a Hommer Simpson drool pool to clean up on my desk lol.  YUMMY!!!!  

Well, I should start shuffling some papers.  

Have a great day!


----------



## Sue M

Lynne So lucky, I take earliest flight and can’t arrive before 5pm. So sometimes I take the red eye to salvage first day and get in at 6:00am.

Schumi I haven’t been able to see the Aurora so disappointed.  It’s unusual to be able to see them this far south but they were further south this time. Just not my area I guess.

Soniam I’ve never heard of that dish. What is it?  I like cauliflower rice too!  Finding alternatives to lots of things since diabetes. 

Pumpkin we’re you able to see the Lights?  They were saying we had a chance but nope!  Very unusual for us to be able to see them. 
Good luck with rentals yuck. I never rent when I’m in Orlando staying on-site. Just Uber if I want to go somewhere. 

Charade the US medical system was a mystery to me trying to navigate thru. Mom had Medicare thru an insurance company. It was crazy as I don’t understand the system. 

Happy April fools day!  Last night my daughters took me to Allegria, Cirque du Soleil show. It was amazing. We went to a Korean BBQ place before show. That was fun. Last time I was at one was in California.

Can’t have too many sunny days lol. Today cloudy. And going to tax accountant this morning .

Going out to dinner tonight with some neighbourhood friends for a birthday dinner!  
Hope everyone has a fun day today!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, Pumpkin, sending you well wishes and good thoughts your headache and stuffy nose go away, and feel better soon. Yay for city travel to see the kids this weekend.  Ah, Timmy’s must have been in that April fools day too literally.  Ooops.  Hope the coffee was good tasting though. 

Little one’s request?  Pasta and salad for lunch.  Easy.  Have some penne that won’t take long. Bag of romaine, and lunch we will have.  With that wind chill, jacket was grabbed as soon as I stepped out.  Went right back in to get it.  That wind feels cold.  And was all over the bees this morning, tornado touched down not much North of us.  Down wires and trees, and some damage to buildings.  We just got a trash can to pick up this morning.  

Sue, yeah, one nice thing about being on the same coast as FLA.  Yay for birthday dinner out tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> TGIF!!!  Wow...I'm doing a little happy dance!!!  It feels like this week was really long for some reason.
> 
> Woke up with a horrible headache and stuffy nose.  Must be allergies - took a " vid test" and it was negative.  The street sweepers were cleaning the street behind our house (where our bedroom window faces) and I did have my windows open.  Probably what it was.  I guess the city is optimistic that spring is coming.  They are out in full force - cleaning off boulevards and grassy sides, sweeping all the sand and dirt that is dumped on our roads then bladed to the sides or taken away.  It was weird to see them working on the street, then seeing big melting/rotting snowbanks from parking lots while they are doing that lol.  Whatever is left of the snoowbanks - is either brown from dirt/sand or the snow fungas that is my nemesis right now.  Darn allergies.
> 
> And Timmy's got my order wrong today...gave me a coffee instead of tea...so my whole morning feels off.  Sigh.  Oh well.  Only half a day today as we are heading to the city to see the kids this weekend.
> 
> 
> She did another videochat last night and asked Pappa to come visit lol.  She knows Pappa can't say no to her lol.  Little stinker.
> 
> Yes...those and the Twilight series.  I know that the Twilight series was geared for teenagers...but still - they were horrible.
> 
> You had me drooling at Burger place lol.  We would rather frequent those local gems than a bigger box name restaurant.
> 
> And now between you and @Lynne G  I have a Hommer Simpson drool pool to clean up on my desk lol.  YUMMY!!!!
> 
> Well, I should start shuffling some papers.
> 
> Have a great day!




Hope you feel better soon....pollen is high over here right now.....I`m not too bad but it is affecting me in the evenings right now. But sounds not much fun with that for you. 

Yes, get a nice little trip sorted to see the grandbaby......

I`m not a fan of take out/sit in burger places......so that wouldn`t appeal to me at all, much prefer a nicer place if I`m going out for lunch. But, you`d love the sea bass.....I`m looking at it right now and it`s looking good even though it`s not cooked yet. 

You have a great day too pumpkin.....




Sue M said:


> Schumi I haven’t been able to see the Aurora so disappointed.  It’s unusual to be able to see them this far south but they were further south this time. Just not my area I guess.





Sue M said:


> Going out to dinner tonight with some neighbourhood friends for a birthday dinner!
> Hope everyone has a fun day today!



No sightings for us either....far too cloudy. 

Have fun tonight, have a good day too. 




Prosecco open for the sauce.........soooooo........having a teeny tiny glass each now, well can`t waste it as I don`t use that much in the sauce.....

Missing the little clinking glasses icon.........


----------



## schumigirl

I think sea bass might just be my favourite fish. 

Seriously struggling with getting into this darn book.....Finnegans Wake is aptly named.  Chaucer`s The Canterbury Tales was so much easier than this! 

And sun is shining, finally above freezing.......not much better tomorrow though.....


----------



## soniam

Sue M said:


> Soniam I’ve never heard of that dish. What is it?  I like cauliflower rice too!  Finding alternatives to lots of things since diabetes.


It's an Italian pasta dish. It means cheese and pepper (black) in Italian. It's pretty simple, but it's definitely not low fat. Here's a recipe. Be sure the cheese is grated (fine), not shredded. You can substitute zoodles for noodles. The wetness of the zoodles might prevent it from being as creamy as it would be with pasta.

https://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/cacio-e-pepe


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> I think sea bass might just be my favourite fish.
> 
> Seriously struggling with getting into this darn book.....Finnegans Wake is aptly named.  Chaucer`s The Canterbury Tales was so much easier than this!
> 
> And sun is shining, finally above freezing.......not much better tomorrow though.....


Love the Randy Vicker Argh! Still no emojis

NM: HTML picked them up.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

The Banff National Park posted this ok their FB page. The elusive "Belk" was spotted recently


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Sue M said:


> Pumpkin we’re you able to see the Lights? They were saying we had a chance but nope! Very unusual for us to be able to see them.
> Good luck with rentals yuc


They were just coming.out as I went to bed.  This is NOT my picture, but a local photographer.  Hoping to maybe see them again tonight


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I don't know where my day went. I really didn't do much. This morning I paid bills then got a much needed hair cut. I asked my stylist what he thought of me going honey blonde. He actually thought I could pull it off and started to explain the process to me. I reminded him that today was April Fool's Day.  I'm happy with keeping what used to be my natural hair color.

I got the financial stuff completed for fall semester for B.  Now I just have to wait until my dependent aid gets posted and then I can do the same for me for Summer. Dh asked me if I was going to decorate my mortarboard for graduation. I said that I had no idea what I would put on it, so he suggested a sloth with a diploma. I found a couple of places on Etsy that will do custom work, so I am thinking of the sloth with a diploma and something like "It's never to late to graduate."



schumigirl said:


> Going to attempt this darn book again today too.......got to be the worst book ever......actually, no, the worst book(s) I ever read were the 50 Shades of Grey books....they were so badly written it could have been a 12 year old, apart from the adult content of course......worst written books I`ve ever read. But, everyone was talking about them so I read them. Never again, handed them straight to the charity store.


You were brave. I couldn't bring myself to read those. I have a couple of friends who were really into them though.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Woke up with a horrible headache and stuffy nose. Must be allergies - took a " vid test" and it was negative. The street sweepers were cleaning the street behind our house (where our bedroom window faces) and I did have my windows open. Probably what it was. I guess the city is optimistic that spring is coming. They are out in full force - cleaning off boulevards and grassy sides, sweeping all the sand and dirt that is dumped on our roads then bladed to the sides or taken away. It was weird to see them working on the street, then seeing big melting/rotting snowbanks from parking lots while they are doing that lol. Whatever is left of the snoowbanks - is either brown from dirt/sand or the snow fungas that is my nemesis right now. Darn allergies.


Hope it is just allergies and you are feeling better soon. I am dreading spring allergies.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Yes...those and the Twilight series. I know that the Twilight series was geared for teenagers...but still - they were horrible.


I avoided those as well. There were times that I felt like I was the only one not reading them.



Sue M said:


> Charade the US medical system was a mystery to me trying to navigate thru. Mom had Medicare thru an insurance company. It was crazy as I don’t understand the system.


Sounds like a Medicare Advantage plan. I don't thoroughly understand anything about Medicare. We don't deal with it much at my office, but the little I have to do is such a pain.



Lynne G said:


> tornado touched down not much North of us. Down wires and trees, and some damage to buildings. We just got a trash can to pick up this morning.


Yikes! Glad you didn't get any damage.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> The Banff National Park posted this ok their FB page. The elusive "Belk" was spotted recently


This is the only Belk I am familiar with.

Our local parks and rec department tried to convince us that the local off leash dog park would start allowing cats. A few people fell for it.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> They were just coming.out as I went to bed. This is NOT my picture, but a local photographer. Hoping to maybe see them again tonight


Gorgeous. I would love to see them in person but too much of a wimp to deal with the cold.


I don't know who here is a member of the pass holder Facebook page, but some of the members are creating memes with this sign. I guess they are doing maintenance on it right now and the sign is blank.

Here are some of my favorites so far.


----------



## macraven

Is anyone having glitches posting tonight?
Not sure why my posts are merging with other peeps 

Trying again as I think I have finally solved it


----------



## macraven

Think I solved the glitch as the above post did go thru now


----------



## macraven

Such a shame it’s taken me this long to get checked in here tonight ….

Most are sleeping now with the exception of Soniam 
But she is I think a few hours behind me so most likely it’s not even midnight where she is 

Oh, and Schumi would be awake too


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> You were brave. I couldn't bring myself to read those. I have a couple of friends who were really into them though.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous. I would love to see them in person but too much of a wimp to deal with the cold.
> 
> 
> I don't know who here is a member of the pass holder Facebook page, but some of the members are creating memes with this sign. I guess they are doing maintenance on it right now and the sign is blank.
> 
> Here are some of my favorites so far.
> 
> View attachment 659381
> 
> View attachment 659382
> 
> View attachment 659383
> 
> View attachment 659384



Our previous visit to the last one, we met a few folks who I wish had followed the please use deoderant sign if it had been up!!! You wonder how people can get so stale at times!!!

Yes, some of my friends liked those books....I didn`t object to the adult content, we knew what it was all about, it was just how poorly it was written I objected to. My review of her writing style on her site was not printed.......lol....wonder why!





macraven said:


> Such a shame it’s taken me this long to get checked in here tonight ….
> 
> Most are sleeping now with the exception of Soniam
> But she is I think a few hours behind me so most likely it’s not even midnight where she is
> 
> Oh, and Schumi would be awake too



I slept late this morning....didn`t get up till 6.30........but as I told you last night......bacon up for lunch, so your breakfast time!!!

No icons available yet........so will leave this instead........




  



​Beautiful sunny but very cold morning today.......yep, enjoyed a lovely slightly later sleep this morning.......who needs to get up early every day anyway, certainly not us!!! Lovely Saturday morning snuggle is perfect.

Not sure of any plans today, might meet some friends for a drink after lunch in the village pub, we said no, but we might just venture along if it doesn`t rain/hail/sleet/snow or any mix of that type.

Hot, spicy and fruity chicken curry for the two of us tonight.......it`ll simmer away today and not attempting to make naan breads this time, going to pick some up from an Indian store a few towns away, nearest one to us, they make them fresh and they are very nice I`m told, we haven`t tried them yet.

And with bacon for lunch, food is sorted for the day! And will have another attempt at this darn book......last chance.......I`m wondering if the woman who chose it is a good fit for this group now!!

























Have a lovely weekend ​


----------



## Lynne G

Bacon?  Yum! 

I’ve been up for a bit, but then heard a huge truck stop on the other side of our street, and a knock a my door about 1/2 hour ago.  Good thing I had just come down from the bathroom, and had clothes on.  Was ready to start a shower.  What? Oh it’s for the house across from me, not us.  Oh, sorry.  Okay, I understand it’s not that early, but a delivery at 8 am on a Saturday seems a little early.  Good thing my kids are good sleepers. Neither heard us at the door nor the truck.  Now just out of the shower.  So thought, let’s see what’s of interest. 

Now a quiet house, with this homie having watched a most beautiful sunrise around 7:30 this morning,  Still glorious sunshine now.  Some clouds will arrive around lunchtime, but they won’t stay, with this almost arctic air high weather system we are having.  So a mostly sunny day.  Picture perfect day said the early morning weather news. Oh so a great weather day for us.  And with 55 the high.  Shades and a jacket I will have on if you see me today.  And if you see me with my kids? Pretty sure both will be in shorts, though both may be wearing a sweatshirt. 

Hehe, saw those posts Charade. Seemed to be mostly quiet that fool of a day.  Told little one, yeah remember  the martians were invading in 1938? How many were scared it was true. She said, would not believed by as many it happened today, though she said with the access we have now, there’s so much fake news on the web, there’s always someone who will think it was true.

And so, older one works, DH is being a good son, and little one was up after I went to bed around 12:30 last night.  Was going to post a pumpkin, as hehe, did not loose my shoe as I decided enough watching crap, was time to get ready to bed. She was still laughing and playing online with her friends.  I think even older one was up, playing or watching something.  And so, I am not sure what my agenda is.  With little one, I’m sure with her late bedtime, won’t be seen until lunchtime.  Older one, I will see in about an hour from now.  He will most likely leave for his late morning start for work, before I hear a mom? From little one. 

So there ya have it.  A happy homie, with a very quiet house, refreshed with a long shower, and still have a little more tea left in my teapot.  Did also make a bacon, egg and cheese grilled sandwich for DH.  Gave home some to take with him. 

Wow, that was a very loud and low plane that just went over our house.  And it’s gone. 

Geez, it’s a busy weekend morning already. 

Eh, back to whatever shows I feel like streaming, it’s a crap shoot as to how old some shows are, and those infomercials are much more frequent on the early mornings.  

Wish for every homie and their loved ones, a super happy Saturday.  It’s the weekend, homies !   Yay!


----------



## schumigirl

Decided not to visit pub today nor to walk as although the sun is beautiful, it is far too cold. So have bimbled about most of the day doing little bits and bobs...now after a busy morning relaxing in the kitchen sofas with the sun streaming in, opposite each other on our laptops smelling the curry cooking for tonight......lush!! 

And waiting for our Gin of the month delivery.......always good to see what that is......they don`t tell you ahead of time so it`s always a surprise to see the kind of gin, mixers, cocktail mix and snacks they send......we have received some quite unique gins over the months we`ve been getting them. 

Hope it`s here in time for afternoon cocktail time.......lol........always nice to sample them when they arrive! 

And hoping to hear soon how the church bake sale went this morning.....


----------



## Lynne G

Hope your gin delivery is a nice selection, Schumi, and hope the bake sale was a big success.  Home sounds like smelling very good with curry dinner cooking away.  

Older one up.  Wants his sandwich to be with sausage and bacon. Done and ready for him.  Fresh pot of tea almost ready.  Thinking of baking something.  Maybe some brownies.  Picked up a box of them the other day.   Eh, more kitchen work.  But a sweet smell sounds good to me.


----------



## soniam

macraven said:


> Such a shame it’s taken me this long to get checked in here tonight ….
> 
> Most are sleeping now with the exception of Soniam
> But she is I think a few hours behind me so most likely it’s not even midnight where she is
> 
> Oh, and Schumi would be awake too


I'm in central time. I think you are in eastern time, right? If so, then only an hour. I just tend to stay up late when I shouldn't.

Celebration planning is making progress. I made a dinner reservation for our anniversary in a couple of weeks, because I wasn't sure if DH had. Turns out he hadn't, so that was good. It's a new Caribbean restaurant in town. It's not uber fancy but a little upscale and gourmet. I also picked up an expensive bottle of bourbon for DH's birthday. I managed to get a reservation for a small, omakase Japanese restaurant for his birthday too. The reservations for several restaurants in town opened up at noon yesterday. My first choice was glitching. By the time it was working, decent times were gone. Luckily, my 2nd and 3rd choices were available. I wonder how people who aren't used to making hard to get reservations, like at Disney, manage. I also booked 2 reservations for our Indy 500 trip, which is just 2 days after DH's birthday. There are 7 of us, and no one has gotten back to me about when they will be arriving or where they want to eat.


----------



## soniam

I started a thread about stuff that's not working on the board after the upgrade. Feel free to add to this.

https://www.disboards.com/forums/te...t=After Upgrade, These Things Are Not Working


----------



## Charade67

Happy Saturday. My day is not going as planned. I was going to  stay home and clean, but dh talked me into go to the movies instead. We just got back from seeing Uncharted. While I was at the movie I got a call from the community theater company, They had to cancel Xanadu tonight due to someone getting Covid.  We have rescheduled for Thursday night. 



schumigirl said:


> Our previous visit to the last one, we met a few folks who I wish had followed the please use deoderant sign if it had been up!!! You wonder how people can get so stale at times!!!


This  is one of the things that makes me miss the social distancing rules. 


schumigirl said:


> And with bacon for lunch, food is sorted for the day! And will have another attempt at this darn book......last chance.......I`m wondering if the woman who chose it is a good fit for this group now!!


Good luck with the book.



Lynne G said:


> Hehe, saw those posts Charade. Seemed to be mostly quiet that fool of a day. Told little one, yeah remember the martians were invading in 1938? How many were scared it was true. She said, would not believed by as many it happened today, though she said with the access we have now, there’s so much fake news on the web, there’s always someone who will think it was true.


One of the best April Fool's jokes I know happened years ago when I was living in Georgia. I listened to an oldies radio station every morning. The morning DJ's started playing a commercial for a new Atlanta newspaper called The Atlanta Post about a week before April Fool's Day.  It had a cute jingle and some celebrity endorsements. At the end of the commercial it said to look for your complimentary copy this Thursday (which was April 1). When Thursday came the DJs were talking about the wonderful new newspaper on the air and even had people  calling in to discuss it.  Lots of people started calling in complaining that they never received their free copy.  After awhile the DJs started having fun with the callers asking questions like: Did you check your driveway? Did you check your mailbox? Did you check in the bushes? After getting "No" to all of the questions they asked "Did you check the calendar?". It still took awhile for some people to catch on. 


soniam said:


> Celebration planning is making progress. I made a dinner reservation for our anniversary in a couple of weeks, because I wasn't sure if DH had. Turns out he hadn't, so that was good. It's a new Caribbean restaurant in town. It's not uber fancy but a little upscale and gourmet. I also picked up an expensive bottle of bourbon for DH's birthday. I managed to get a reservation for a small, omakase Japanese restaurant for his birthday too. The reservations for several restaurants in town opened up at noon yesterday. My first choice was glitching. By the time it was working, decent times were gone. Luckily, my 2nd and 3rd choices were available. I wonder how people who aren't used to making hard to get reservations, like at Disney, manage. I also booked 2 reservations for our Indy 500 trip, which is just 2 days after DH's birthday. There are 7 of us, and no one has gotten back to me about when they will be arriving or where they want to eat.


Sounds like plans are coming along well. Is any of this a surprise or does he know all about it?

I have no idea what I am going to do for the rest of the day. I am trying to avoid taking a nap.


----------



## soniam

Well, my day is shot. Woke up a little late. Had to put in an order at Target. Started looking at the internet. Noticed someone posted on the cruise group page which excursions were sold out on my DCL cruise in July, so I updated my spreadsheet for when I can book on 4/22. Then a friend messaged about flights to LAX for D23 Expo, and we started talking her wedding and the general terrible state of flying right now. Then DH and I started discussing priority on some of the excursions. Then I had to figure out which massage I want on the cruise and on what day. Finally just ate lunch. Now it's late. So no weeding. Need to shower and get ready for the movies tonight.



Charade67 said:


> Sounds like plans are coming along well. Is any of this a surprise or does he know all about it?


He knows where and when our anniversary reservation is. He asked me if we wanted to eat out, so I told him I what I booked. He knows we are eating out for his birthday, because he needed to block time off his work calendar so that the California guys wouldn't book a meeting during dinner. They tend to book meetings at 4 or 5pm their time, sometimes later, which ends up 6 or 7pm our time. He doesn't know what the restaurant is though or about the trials and tribulations in booking it. I will tell him about that once we are there and eating. He doesn't know about the bourbon. He doesn't know about the restaurants for Indy either. He knows that we want to have a meal though.


----------



## keishashadow

need to toss a few more things in the suitcase & we will be ready to go.  The Mr really needs a break.  



Monykalyn said:


> can still pull SSR for last 2 weeks in August, 1st 3 weeks in September (1 bedroom). Kinda surprised finding anything actually.


It‘s always the last room at the inn.  Have grabbed it for many last minute trips over the years when we couldn’t snag a good cash rate somewhere at DTD hotels.  1 BR tend to last the longest at most of the resorts.  Not a fan of how they split SSR into 2 categories, preferred & standard.  


Sue M said:


> Keisha we have SF booked for Aug but hoping for AP rate at one of the 3. However I do love SF. Just wish it came with EP! Love PB. We stayed once and really enjoyed it. But most stays have been HR for short walk.
> Nothing like coffee on the balcony at AKL! Overlooking the savanna. And wine at night lol!


Same!  Although, not sure I’d want to stay at HHR after reading some unfavorable construction reviews.  Not sure if work is now done or not.


Lynne G said:


> And having first day for most of the park time.


i’ve learned if i book a crack of dawn one, the troops are flagging by 4 pm and ready to retreat To the resort.  They do better with later flights & closing down the parks the first day.

Today SWA had technical issues, cancelling flights galore ugh.  Glad we booked allegiant down.  had a credit to utilize from when the Pooh hit the fan for all the airlines early last August


schumigirl said:


> Car rental is obscene right now.


last few rentals for us have been shockingly close to good old days For midsize SUV down to intermediates.  Paying a bit more this go-round, still well under $250 for 8 Days. 

the one that has me nervous is the long 4th of July rate starting in TPA, getting killed with more days & what I assume is a drop charge for MCO.  

Oddly, didn’t get assessed one this trip despite coming into SFB & departing MCO.  Maybe a glitch?


soniam said:


> bought APs for them in the morning about 10am. By 11am, they had stopped selling APs. We just got under the wire. We have always purchased the Platinum, now incredipass, APs, because we tend to go during the blackout times/when school is out.


Wow, talk about cutting it close.   We always buy GD her WDW AP.  when she & parents needed to visit near Xmas it had to be upgraded.  i let the parents handle that detail lol


soniam said:


> Several other guests were asking why we were able to get APs when they couldn't.


That could’ve gotten ugly 


Charade67 said:


> We are planning to go back to Disneyland for B's (and hopefully mine too) graduation.


Sounds like a such a lovely trip   


schumigirl said:


> Chaucer`s The Canterbury Tales was so much easier than this!


Um, no way.  I still remember struggling to get thru that monstrosity 


schumigirl said:


> Our previous visit to the last one, we met a few folks who I wish had followed the please use deoderant sign if it had been up!!! You wonder how people can get so stale at times!!!


They obviously need to ride minions & listen to Gru!


soniam said:


> Celebration planning is making progress


You sure ticked off a lot of boxes.  I spent last hour cancelling most of the dining we had booked for next week.  Just not feeling spending big $$$ on subpar food in most cases @ WDW.  Happily will hop in the car and mostly visit our favorites offsite.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Happy Saturday. My day is not going as planned. I was going to  stay home and clean, but dh talked me into go to the movies instead. We just got back from seeing Uncharted. While I was at the movie I got a call from the community theater company, They had to cancel Xanadu tonight due to someone getting Covid.  We have rescheduled for Thursday night.
> 
> 
> This  is one of the things that makes me miss the social distancing rules.
> 
> Good luck with the book.
> 
> 
> One of the best April Fool's jokes I know happened years ago when I was living in Georgia. I listened to an oldies radio station every morning. The morning DJ's started playing a commercial for a new Atlanta newspaper called The Atlanta Post about a week before April Fool's Day.  It had a cute jingle and some celebrity endorsements. At the end of the commercial it said to look for your complimentary copy this Thursday (which was April 1). When Thursday came the DJs were talking about the wonderful new newspaper on the air and even had people  calling in to discuss it.  Lots of people started calling in complaining that they never received their free copy.  After awhile the DJs started having fun with the callers asking questions like: Did you check your driveway? Did you check your mailbox? Did you check in the bushes? After getting "No" to all of the questions they asked "Did you check the calendar?". It still took awhile for some people to catch on.
> 
> Sounds like plans are coming along well. Is any of this a surprise or does he know all about it?
> 
> I have no idea what I am going to do for the rest of the day. I am trying to avoid taking a nap.


Think I`m giving up on this book......dreary beyond belief! 

Hope you enjoy Xanadu on Thursday........such a fun thing to see. 




keishashadow said:


> need to toss a few more things in the suitcase & we will be ready to go.  The Mr really needs a break.
> 
> 
> It‘s always the last room at the inn.  Have grabbed it for many last minute trips over the years when we couldn’t snag a good cash rate somewhere at DTD hotels.  1 BR tend to last the longest at most of the resorts.  Not a fan of how they split SSR into 2 categories, preferred & standard.
> 
> Same!  Although, not sure I’d want to stay at HHR after reading some unfavorable construction reviews.  Not sure if work is now done or not.
> 
> i’ve learned if i book a crack of dawn one, the troops are flagging by 4 pm and ready to retreat To the resort.  They do better with later flights & closing down the parks the first day.
> 
> Today SWA had technical issues, cancelling flights galore ugh.  Glad we booked allegiant down.  had a credit to utilize from when the Pooh hit the fan for all the airlines early last August
> 
> last few rentals for us have been shockingly close to good old days For midsize SUV down to intermediates.  Paying a bit more this go-round, still well under $250 for 8 Days.
> 
> the one that has me nervous is the long 4th of July rate starting in TPA, getting killed with more days & what I assume is a drop charge for MCO.
> 
> Oddly, didn’t get assessed one this trip despite coming into SFB & departing MCO.  Maybe a glitch?
> 
> Wow, talk about cutting it close.   We always buy GD her WDW AP.  when she & parents needed to visit near Xmas it had to be upgraded.  i let the parents handle that detail lol
> 
> That could’ve gotten ugly
> 
> Sounds like a such a lovely trip
> 
> Um, no way.  I still remember struggling to get thru that monstrosity
> 
> They obviously need to ride minions & listen to Gru!
> 
> You sure ticked off a lot of boxes.  I spent last hour cancelling most of the dining we had booked for next week.  Just not feeling spending big $$$ on subpar food in most cases @ WDW.  Happily will hop in the car and mostly visit our favorites offsite.



Rather unusually for us, we can cancel this one if we do find a better deal, so it`s good to hear you`ve found some better prices. Sadly, not much under $2,000 for us, most are much more than that. We still have a month, so we`ll check now and again. 

And yes, hope you get a better rate for July than you have already! 

We haven`t braved looking at September prices yet......lol......

Have an absolute blast on your trip and enjoy every second!! 





Watched a couple of movies last night, nothing exciting and decided to give up on that darn book......honestly admire anyone who ever got through it! Enjoyed a taste of the new gin which is from Wales of all places, and it is gorgeous! Snacks weren`t up to much, but that`s not why we get it.

Looks a calm day outside, but still cold......might walk later if it`s not too bad as it`s very still, but higher winds forecast for this week again......drat! 

Rib of beef for dinner tonight, will pop it in later and it`ll cook very slow today. Not much of an idea what we`re doing today, if anything.......yawning my head off, might sneak back into bed for a while I think........




















Happy Sunday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Sunday!

Hope you have a blast Keisha.  Enjoying life is certainly deserved. Oddly, now both kids do want to visit the mouse.  Guess maybe next year or whenever older one tells me he has more than a few days off.  And hoping to find a deal on the hotel, and hope the military tickets still are around next year. Costly no matter what.    

A very overcast 42 degrees out.  Though I heard the heater for a few hours last night, but it’s not been on for some time, but house feels warm.  And my phone said light rain in the next hour.  Rainy and cooler feeling day, says weather news lady.  Looked at the barometer at our front door, and eek, it’s dropping. Can feel that pressure drop in in your bones.  My one ankle I have arthritic pain in at times, is what they call singing a little.  Will take some pain pills soon.  

Predicting rain for today, and the next 3 days. That camel better have his umbrella ready.  But as we end this first full day of April, 7 day forecast says a gloriously sunny next weekend with a pair of fives.  55 and 65 the predicted highs.  Now that’s the kinda Spring temp, with Sunday’s high, with a clear sunny sky?  Will be that perfect Spring Sunday.  

And so, the same routine as yesterday, but a get the trash out and alarm already set change.  Thus, I was told at half past midnight, to go to bed.  And so, I was the second to fall asleep.  Think little one was the last, so will be the latest riser.  Yep, last night was a copy of Friday night too.  But will surely be a bed time hours before midnight tonight.  

Good morning homies. Tea on a quiet Sunday for me. Woot.  And yep, pineapple and ham on a pizza?  Would eat it.  Though our pizza Friday night was plain.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Oddly, now both kids do want to visit the mouse. Guess maybe next year or whenever older one tells me he has more than a few days off. And hoping to find a deal on the hotel, and hope the military tickets still are around next year. Costly no matter what.


The two new coasters will be enticing many.  

Have u tried SoG. We r only eligible September & January but, never any availability this far


----------



## Lynne G

We have stayed at SOG a few times, Keisha.  I think we can stay there any time.  We like Pop, FQ and YC.  Having stated in those hotels more then once.  And a night at GF when couldn’t get into the Contemporary, as we just had to meet up with little one’s friend going to the party, and she and family was staying at that hotel.  GF was nice, but the most I think I ever paid for a night, and was discounted.  Yeah, my kids like coasters, with much more liked by little one.  Even had MonyK go on that dino coaster with her last year. Me, nope.  Though will do some coasters. 

Hehe, I know older one has to work today.  But neither kid has stirred yet.  Wash done for now.  Two loads.  And ready for some breakfast.


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday morning Sans family













macraven said:


> Robbie you always post such cute pictures in your posts
> Especially for the holidays !



Thanks Mac. Always hope they make everyone smile.



keishashadow said:


> Always a challenge to avoid the dudes on the strip handing out the ahem trading cards. However, I do think it all depends on the family and how they tend to roll. We don’t exactly run with the wild crowd there, gambling isn’t the focus of the trip for us.



We enjoyed a few trips to Vegas over the years. Haven’t been back for some time. We are not big gamblers. We enjoyed some shows, nice meals, and trip to the Hoover Dam.

I remember the first time we went to Vegas and we took a short stroll on the strip and those guys were flicking those perverted cards on their hands trying to shove them at everyone.

There were complaints galore from the tourists and the next trip the city had basically restricted them to a small space away from the front of the casinos. Haven’t been for a few years so not sure what’s happening now.




Charade67 said:


> Thanks Robo. I’m a little nervous about starting back again.



I think you will do fine. It’s never to late to accomplish a goal you have set for yourself. Enjoy the process. I wish you great success.





Lynne G said:


> scary, and sad, as that pile up was not that far North of me. Saying now 5 confirmed dead, with more then a dozen hurt. On a week day, there’s lots of trucks with cars on that highway. It’s a very main highway through the lower parts of our mountain areas. Saying a whiteout, with quite a few vehicles that were on fire, so dead count increased as they got to the burned vehicles earlier this morning.



I saw that on the news. So very sad.


Missing my sunny Mexican/Pacific Ocean view today. Great week.

Nice pictures. Great to hear you had a nice trip.


Schumi always enjoy reading about your food and cocktails.

Mac and Keisha hope the dental work is coming along well.


Cloudy start to the day here. Had thunder, lightening and rain in the evening. Then another front came though later last night.

Monday went up to see the Artemis 1 on launch pad 39B at Kennedy Space Center. NASA is doing a launch systems check for the upcoming launch in June. It is an extra paid tour they are offering for a number of days. Then it’s going back to the VAB building.



Back many years ago as part of ticket price for KSC you were able to take guided bus tour that lasted about 2 to 3 hours that took you out on the road by the rock road where the transporter crawler takes the ships to the launch pads, went to viewing area of launch pads. The tour included a visit to mission control etc. That no longer exits.

KSC has really grown into a great place to visit. So very different from when we took our son when he was 12 years old. That was 32 years ago. It is a wonderful place to visit for the adults and children.

I was a able to get a nice pic of one of the reusable SpaceX Rockets up close from the bus. It was being transporter back to SpaceX building. It was an unexpected extra on the tour.

Will share some pics. I will have to load them from my phone.

I finally made reservations for HHN. I needed to settle on the dates as looks like things will be busy. One of my nephews is getting married first part of September so had to make some adjustments.

I found out when looking for hotels for the wedding that one of the few existing hotels Frank Lloyd Wright designed is there and is still operational. Sadly, when I called to inquire about reservations it is closed for the whole month of September. Oh well another time perhaps.

Sounds like a lot of the Sans family are planning trips. Go out and enjoy life and have a good time.

Prayers for wellness for everyone who is sick or have family member who are sick.

Have a wonderful relaxing Sunday everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

Loved the pictures Robbie.......it is the most amazing place, we can`t wait to get back in Nov/Dec this year. It`s been too long. 

Glad you`re getting your plans in order for HHN....it`s a good feeling seeing plans come together. 

Hope you have a lovely Sunday too........





Been a nice old Sunday.......some of the men ended up going out on the quad bikes (ATV`s) while us ladies sat in our big tv room and watched Chances Are with Robert Downey Jr from 1989, one of my friends has had the dvd forever apparently......I`d never seen it and not sure why not, I don`t generally miss anything with him in it......(swoon)

It was cute.......and quite sad! Hankies all round.......cue laughter from the men as they arrived back before the end...they were chased out to go have a beer in the kitchen. Nice afternoon though....enjoyed afternoon tea with some lovely little cakes I`d made and one friend brought some little treats too. 

4 of them stayed for dinner, I was glad the rib of beef was a good size for everyone to have a good portion. And it was delicious thankfully and happily not a morsel left.

Quiet night ahead for us now.


----------



## macraven

Watching last weeks walking dead to refresh my memory of what happened last week

Hope the new episode tonight is a good one!

See you all later homies after my shows are over tonight 


Will be happy when the board sets our smilies back up


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all. So many cancelled flights to FL today. ‘Technical’ errors stated for some airlines. Others blamed it on the weather.  

Allegiant had us sitting on tarmac for so long, figured we’d be heading back to gate.  Turns out, plane so full, they had to burn off fuel in order to fly safely.  First time I heard that one

Phew, made it & for once room
Ready early at WDW.  When we entered the MK this afternoon, the mr marched us right into store on Main Street and insisted I pick out the purse Ive been eyeing up.  


Robo56 said:


> Back many years ago as part of ticket price for KSC you were able to take guided bus tour that lasted about 2 to 3 hours that took you out on the road by the rock road where the transporter crawler takes the ships to the launch pads, went to viewing area of launch pads. The tour included a visit to mission control etc. That no longer exits.


Loved those tours


macraven said:


> Will be happy when the board sets our smilies back up


I thot I was just too dim to figure out how to post, phew


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Hey all. So many cancelled flights to FL today. ‘Technical’ errors stated for some airlines. Others blamed it on the weather.
> 
> Allegiant had us sitting on tarmac for so long, figured we’d be heading back to gate.  Turns out, plane so full, they had to burn off fuel in order to fly safely.  First time I heard that one
> 
> Phew, made it & for once room
> Ready early at WDW.  When we entered the MK this afternoon, the mr marched us right into store on Main Street and insisted I pick out the purse Ive been eyeing up.
> 
> Loved those tours
> 
> I thot I was just too dim to figure out how to post, phew


Glad you made it to the motherland!
Had my fingers crossed it would happen


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Watching last weeks walking dead to refresh my memory of what happened last week
> 
> Hope the new episode tonight is a good one!
> 
> See you all later homies after my shows are over tonight
> 
> 
> Will be happy when the board sets our smilies back up




Yes, I miss the smilies too!!

Hope you enjoyed the WD......I know many folks are still enjoying it, I think it`s still on a Monday night over here. I don`t think I`d have a clue if I switched on now...




keishashadow said:


> Hey all. So many cancelled flights to FL today. ‘Technical’ errors stated for some airlines. Others blamed it on the weather.
> 
> Allegiant had us sitting on tarmac for so long, figured we’d be heading back to gate.  Turns out, plane so full, they had to burn off fuel in order to fly safely.  First time I heard that one
> 
> Phew, made it & for once room
> Ready early at WDW.  When we entered the MK this afternoon, the mr marched us right into store on Main Street and insisted I pick out the purse Ive been eyeing up.
> 
> Loved those tours
> 
> I thot I was just too dim to figure out how to post, phew



I read of someone who wasn`t on a NS flight from the UK, couldn`t get out of their stopover as there were no flights into Orlando....they blamed storms/weather so offered no compensation. Nightmare for them. Glad you made it safely and room ready......winning!!

Awww......how sweet of your mister doing that for you!! He`s a gem and a half, enjoy your new purse and have a wonderful time........






We have rain. And lots of it.

Hasn`t stopped since last night and is quite heavy, winds will be in the 20`s today too, so no walking for us again, it`s like winter has returned and missing out spring altogether.

Absolutely nothing going on this week. No plans, so will be a quiet few weeks ahead I think. Not sure I like things this quiet....roll on better weather as everyone is still hibernating for now.

Gave up on the book.....and so did more than half the book group, I think we`re not going to let this woman choose again.....lol......never known so many to give up on one book.....dreary beyond belief! Picked up an old funny chick book last night to brighten my reading mood........if you like chick books, Jane Green is a good choice. Her books are fun.

No ideas what`s for dinner tonight, but it`ll be a warming dish for sure.

Tea up........
























Happy Monday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, it’s a Monday.  Feels like it too.  But the best weather day this week, as weather news said unsettled air for the rest of the week, with Tuesday into Wednesday morning, heavy rain with wind, so icky weather.  But not complaining.  While the highs all week are in the 50’s degrees, all that blowing wet is rain.  North of me, where Patti is, is getting lots of snow from these early Spring storms.  Ack, to Schumi having stormy rainy weather again today. 

Yeah, heard those flight cancellations in the news all day Keisha.  Not nice.  I flew into SC with Allegiant, and with that airline you buy your seats.  Well, some unhappy people on that flight, as some had to move, further back, as was said the weight had to balance.  May be one of the last times I use that airline.  And on the way back, we were delayed.  Not for weather though.  Crew was late.  But glad both planes were a go back then, as those flights were the only ones to that location those days, and if we missed it, next flight back would have been two days later.  Ack, to Schumi’s friend, having no connection. Glad you made it there safely, there Keisha, and so sweet to have a new purse. 

And so, should hear the trash trucks soon enough. As, back to routine week day I am.  And with this crappy rainy weather week, highly thinking a Friday off should be done, shorter week needed. 

Tea for me too.  A partly cloudy 38 degrees, with earlier and earlier sunrise.  In less than an hour, get to see that sunrise.  Let’s hope the clouds don’t made it seem so gray to start.  Eh, maybe sunglasses for my lunchtime walk.  Weather news lady said the sunniest part of the day, will be the mid morning, with a thick cloud cover by the afternoon.  And then the rain cometh. 

Enjoyed seeing your pictures Robo.  We were there a couple of times when the kids were much younger. 

So, back to routine I am, a Marvelous Monday all.


----------



## schumigirl

Turned out not too bad today after all. Headed out for some grocery shopping and farm store, then walked into the village to post some birthday cards and apart from being a little breezy, it was quite a nice walk. 

Almost cut the tip of my thumb off making lunch......lots and lots of blood!! 

No idea who the couple were who got stuck at their connecting airport on their way to Orlando, and now I can`t find where I read it to see if there has been a resolution......hope so. 

Chicken pot pie of sorts tonight......making a biscuit or as we call them doughballs (dumplings) topping instead of pastry.....and some healthy mix of veg in there too. Maybe. Chicken does smell lovely already. 



Hope Keisha is having a lovely trip with her mister........


----------



## Lynne G

Ouch Schumi, hope your thumb is okay.  I tried to slice my pinkie tip off one time, when was first married, stitches and still good, can’t see where.  Did have a car door shut on my finger tip, and while it’s healed, still damaged a little, as my dad bound it up, no doctor visit, but did not loose any feeling in it, and that was when I was a kid. Scary.  Hope your afternoon tea is nice, and food shopping was successful, and thumb doesn’t hurt. 

Must be quiet here.  Guess all watching that show last night, are relaxing getting up today. 

Older one has been working for 6 days, so he has a day off today.  Little one is actually up, but that’s because mid morning online class. 

My day has been very sunny, then for a while now, overcast.  Still thinking nice enough day for my lunchtime walk. Abd will take my sunglasses.  And a jacket.


----------



## Sue M

Eek 4 pages behind!  It’s been super busy. Go along with not much happening then bam everyone wants to do something for same week. Was out for dinners 3 days in a row plus 1 lunch!  Cirque was fabulous. 

It’s finally stopped raining this morning.  I killed my Keriug yesterday   I filled up the canister then hit brew but forgot to put water canister back. Guess that was enough to kill it. I phoned Keurig to see if I could fix it. They said they’re sending me a new one!

Schumi sorry you couldn’t see the Lights either. So disappointing. Never thought of using Prosecco for sauce.  The Bass sounds good. 

Soniam that sounds good!  I could probably use a black bean pasta for it. 

Pumpkin love the Belk lol!  Great pic of the lights!  

Charade I am on the AP FB group but missed those signs. Too funny!  

Schumi nice looking bacon. We picked up some at the butcher a few days ago. Had them slice thick. It was lovely. Gone now!  We had the last of it in a sandwich with avocado on rye  So good. 

Charade how did you like Uncharted?

Soniam I had trials and tribulations booking my friends birthday dinner. The neighbourhood ladies always get together for our birthday dinners. First time ever having problems booking. 

Keisha. I think HRH would be good to stay away from until work is done. Saw pics of all that scaffolding.  I’m surprised at the room rates with it being under construction. 

Robo I remember that bus tour that took you out to the launch pads. Aren’t they doing that anymore?  Great pic 

Mac have recorded last night’s Dead. Haven’t watched it yet. I think last week they went to that building another group was living in and attacked it. 

Keisha glad you arrived safely!  Need pic of purse!

Schumi ouch!!!

Have a good Monday everyone!  I’m thinking of nipping across border at last now that Canada doesn’t need testing to return!  My Trader Joes list is long!  Daughter has a morning appt. Will check border line up when she’s done.


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Almost cut the tip of my thumb off making lunch......lots and lots of blood!!


Stay with butter knives and your fingers will thank you


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Ouch Schumi, hope your thumb is okay.  I tried to slice my pinkie tip off one time, when was first married, stitches and still good, can’t see where.  Did have a car door shut on my finger tip, and while it’s healed, still damaged a little, as my dad bound it up, no doctor visit, but did not loose any feeling in it, and that was when I was a kid. Scary.




Keep Lynne away from knives and car doors !
I will be the homie that cuts Lynne’s food up for her 
Need a volunteer for dealing with her on car doors


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> ​



That looks exactly like our previous cat, Rufus. It was a girl. The co-worker from whom I got her had her child name her. She was a really good cat. Lived to her early 20s.



Sue M said:


> Charade how did you like Uncharted?



We saw it a week ago. It was pretty good. I would definitely see a sequel. Mark Wahlberg and Tom Holland had a really rapport.



macraven said:


> Stay with butter knives and your fingers will thank you



I have actually sliced open my pinky on a butter knife. It was right at the top joint. I didn't get stitches for it. Just used a tiny butterfly bandage. I still have a scar and scar tissue. It happened while my husband was gone. I have bad luck with knives. Another cut I got happened while he was out too. He has threatened to not let me use knives if he's not in the house


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Stay with butter knives and your fingers will thank you



lol...I`m usually much safer with the ultra sharp knives.....I hate blunt knives, but have to admit to being distracted while chopping today.......

It`s the Mandolin he won`t let me near.......lol......he won`t even let me wash it in case I lose a finger!





Sue......yes, prosecco works in a sauce just as well as champagne in every day dishes, for special occasions I`d use real champagne. Enjoy your shopping today. 





Dumplings turned out so well tonight.........light and fluffy and just the right amount of seasoning. I think I may have added too many leeks to the chicken pie, but everyone loved it. That`s enough for me.....like to see clean plates. 

Getting my dates all mixed up this week.....forgot it was half term and expected to go do the school reading this morning. One of the teachers sent me a txt and it reminded me schools are off here now for Easter. 

Time for a pot of tea, couple of phone calls to family and a friend, then maybe some tv tonight with the old feet up together.......


----------



## macraven

Non productive day for me
Watching the world events since this morning

Other than that, reading up in the forums


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Non productive day for me
> Watching the world events since this morning
> 
> Other than that, reading up in the forums



It`s nice to have days like that mac.....well, not watching the terrible events around the world, but lazy days can be nice.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally making a stop in!!!

Again, we blinked and the weekend was over.  It was over way too quick.

We enjoyed our time in the city with the kids.  We had a blast with GD.  On Saturday we took GD out of the house so dd and sil could get a few things done around the house and sil had a few home showings in the afternoon.  So it was just a fun day with gd.  We took her swimming, out for lunch (for Mcdonald's french fries lol) and then hit the mall for a little shopping.  She was/is needing new clothes and she hit another growth spurt lol.  Little stinker!!!  All in all, it was a good weekend.  We always hate to leave.  

Tonight will be hitting the grocery store quick after work, it's bill paying night tonight  .  Hoping to whip up some banana bread with all the bananas left over from last week!  Those never go to waste at our place.  



soniam said:


> Celebration planning is making progress. I made a dinner reservation for our anniversary in a couple of weeks, because I wasn't sure if DH had. Turns out he hadn't, so that was good.


Planning is just as much fun as the actual celebration!  Sounds like it is falling into place nicely.  


Charade67 said:


> Happy Saturday. My day is not going as planned. I was going to stay home and clean, but dh talked me into go to the movies instead. We just got back from seeing Uncharted. While I was at the movie I got a call from the community theater company, They had to cancel Xanadu tonight due to someone getting Covid. We have rescheduled for Thursday night.


I hope you get to see Xanadu!!!  I am hoping to get to a movie this weekend with dh.  I/We are needing a date night!


schumigirl said:


> Think I`m giving up on this book......dreary beyond belief!


Sigh...it sucks when a book is just soooo hard to get into.  I have a few of those on my shelves too.  I'll have to look at the author you recommended.  I love a good book.


Robo56 said:


> Monday went up to see the Artemis 1 on launch pad 39B at Kennedy Space Center. NASA is doing a launch systems check for the upcoming launch in June. It is an extra paid tour they are offering for a number of days. Then it’s going back to the VAB building.


What an awesome surprise!!!!  KSC is such an amazing place to visit.  We sure enjoyed every moment in there....and will need another visit just to see the things we missed the first time.  


keishashadow said:


> Phew, made it & for once room
> Ready early at WDW. When we entered the MK this afternoon, the mr marched us right into store on Main Street and insisted I pick out the purse Ive been eyeing up.


Enjoy your time at the mouse house!  I am envious!!!  I have been watching wait times - watching which LL lanes are gone first.  Trying to get a few tips and tricks for when we go again!


Sue M said:


> It’s finally stopped raining this morning. I killed my Keriug yesterday  I filled up the canister then hit brew but forgot to put water canister back. Guess that was enough to kill it. I phoned Keurig to see if I could fix it. They said they’re sending me a new one!


That's great they are sending you a new one!!!  NO rain here.  It was a beautiful weekend.  There was rain in our farecast, but so far...nothing.  We could use a good rain to wash all the snow mold away and help clean the street and sidewalks from the winter grossness.  

Well I should run and do a quick bank run, and shuffle a few more papers.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Nothing much to post about today. Yesterday was a super lazy Sunday and today was a typical Monday. 



soniam said:


> Well, my day is shot. Woke up a little late. Had to put in an order at Target. Started looking at the internet. Noticed someone posted on the cruise group page which excursions were sold out on my DCL cruise in July, so I updated my spreadsheet for when I can book on 4/22. Then a friend messaged about flights to LAX for D23 Expo, and we started talking her wedding and the general terrible state of flying right now. Then DH and I started discussing priority on some of the excursions. Then I had to figure out which massage I want on the cruise and on what day. Finally just ate lunch. Now it's late. So no weeding. Need to shower and get ready for the movies tonight.


Sounds like a travel version of If You Give a Mouse A Cookie.


Lynne G said:


> Oddly, now both kids do want to visit the mouse.


There's some fun new things than have been added recently. I want to go back and ride the new Guardians coaster. 



Robo56 said:


> I remember the first time we went to Vegas and we took a short stroll on the strip and those guys were flicking those perverted cards on their hands trying to shove them at everyone.


The one think I really have about Vegas.



Robo56 said:


> I think you will do fine. It’s never to late to accomplish a goal you have set for yourself. Enjoy the process. I wish you great success.


Thank you. 



Robo56 said:


> Back many years ago as part of ticket price for KSC you were able to take guided bus tour that lasted about 2 to 3 hours that took you out on the road by the rock road where the transporter crawler takes the ships to the launch pads, went to viewing area of launch pads. The tour included a visit to mission control etc. That no longer exits.


I remember taking that tour ages ago. I may even have some pictures somewhere. 



keishashadow said:


> Phew, made it & for once room
> Ready early at WDW. When we entered the MK this afternoon, the mr marched us right into store on Main Street and insisted I pick out the purse Ive been eyeing up.


How sweet.  He's a keeper.



schumigirl said:


> Gave up on the book.....and so did more than half the book group, I think we`re not going to let this woman choose again.....lol......never known so many to give up on one book.....dreary beyond belief! Picked up an old funny chick book last night to brighten my reading mood........if you like chick books, Jane Green is a good choice. Her books are fun.


Hope you get a better book for your next book club choice.



schumigirl said:


> Almost cut the tip of my thumb off making lunch......lots and lots of blood!!


Yikes! Quick healing wishes. 



Lynne G said:


> Ouch Schumi, hope your thumb is okay. I tried to slice my pinkie tip off one time, when was first married, stitches and still good, can’t see where.


Same here. Stupid me tried to use a slicer without the finger guard. No stitches, but I still have a small scar.



Sue M said:


> up the canister then hit brew but forgot to put water canister back. Guess that was enough to kill it. I phoned Keurig to see if I could fix it. They said they’re sending me


That's great customer service. 



Sue M said:


> Charade how did you like Uncharted?


It was pretty good. It's not an Oscar contender, but it was fun. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I hope you get to see Xanadu!!! I am hoping to get to a movie this weekend with dh. I/We are needing a date night!


Hope you get your movie. There are a lot of good ones coming out soon. 

I am super sleepy, but it is too early to go to bed now. I need to stay awake for the next couple of hours.


----------



## macraven

A quick drive by to read up on how all the homies have been doing


----------



## Sue M

' Looks like Uncharted has a thumbs up from Charade and Soniam!  Will try to see it this week.

Schumi yes, those Mandolins are deadly!  I’m super careful when I use it after a near miss!

Charade I’m waiting for Guardians and Tron to open before I go back to the motherland!

Pumpkin sounds like you had a great weekend. Hmmmm, snow mold is a new one on me. I guess ours never stays long enough to get mold. Sounds yucky.

Mac sometimes you just need a down day to do nothing!  I call them mental health days!  

Cross border trip was great. Some prep before we left. Had to fill out on line the Arrive Canada app for our return. Answer a bunch of questions, upload our proof of vaccination to app, pick which border crossing we were using and what our return time would be. 

Then had to stop for daughter to get day travel medical insurance. I have an annual plan but she doesn’t because we haven’t been able to do day trips until recently. 

Driving across was a breeze. No lineups and we have Nexus cards. 
First stop was our fav Mexican restaurant then on to Target, Costco and Trader Joes!  

Going home was also a breeze. I almost drove past the card scanner. Had to back up a bit!  The Guard was laughing at me. I apologized and explained it was my first time using Nexus to drive across.  He said he could tell lol.  I had gotten it just before Covid hit. Used it flying but not driving.  I was expecting to be asked to show my Arrive Can info but wasn’t asked. 
Also wasn’t asked to show vaccine record to enter US.

Still not sleepy so will watch my recording of Walking Dead from last night.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally making a stop in!!!
> 
> Again, we blinked and the weekend was over.  It was over way too quick.
> 
> We enjoyed our time in the city with the kids.  We had a blast with GD.  On Saturday we took GD out of the house so dd and sil could get a few things done around the house and sil had a few home showings in the afternoon.  So it was just a fun day with gd.  We took her swimming, out for lunch (for Mcdonald's french fries lol) and then hit the mall for a little shopping.  She was/is needing new clothes and she hit another growth spurt lol.  Little stinker!!!  All in all, it was a good weekend.  We always hate to leave.
> 
> Tonight will be hitting the grocery store quick after work, it's bill paying night tonight  .  Hoping to whip up some banana bread with all the bananas left over from last week!  Those never go to waste at our place.
> 
> 
> Planning is just as much fun as the actual celebration!  Sounds like it is falling into place nicely.
> 
> I hope you get to see Xanadu!!!  I am hoping to get to a movie this weekend with dh.  I/We are needing a date night!
> 
> Sigh...it sucks when a book is just soooo hard to get into.  I have a few of those on my shelves too.  I'll have to look at the author you recommended.  I love a good book.
> 
> What an awesome surprise!!!!  KSC is such an amazing place to visit.  We sure enjoyed every moment in there....and will need another visit just to see the things we missed the first time.
> 
> Enjoy your time at the mouse house!  I am envious!!!  I have been watching wait times - watching which LL lanes are gone first.  Trying to get a few tips and tricks for when we go again!
> 
> That's great they are sending you a new one!!!  NO rain here.  It was a beautiful weekend.  There was rain in our farecast, but so far...nothing.  We could use a good rain to wash all the snow mold away and help clean the street and sidewalks from the winter grossness.
> 
> Well I should run and do a quick bank run, and shuffle a few more papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!



Glad you had such a lovely time visiting the family, yes, you`ll see huge changes in her growing even though you see her often. And glad you had such lovely weather too...it helps.

Jane Green has written some lovely books.....I doubt they`ll be considered classics, but for an easy read to distract you and take you to a whimsical world of fun and frolics....she`s your woman. I loved Jemima J, I think that was the first novel of hers I read and continued picking up new ones as they came out. Life Swap, The Other Woman, The Beach House were all ones I enjoyed among her others.




Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Nothing much to post about today. Yesterday was a super lazy Sunday and today was a typical Monday.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a travel version of If You Give a Mouse A Cookie.
> 
> There's some fun new things than have been added recently. I want to go back and ride the new Guardians coaster.
> 
> 
> The one think I really have about Vegas.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> I remember taking that tour ages ago. I may even have some pictures somewhere.
> 
> 
> How sweet.  He's a keeper.
> 
> 
> Hope you get a better book for your next book club choice.
> 
> 
> Yikes! Quick healing wishes.
> 
> 
> Same here. Stupid me tried to use a slicer without the finger guard. No stitches, but I still have a small scar.
> 
> 
> That's great customer service.
> 
> 
> It was pretty good. It's not an Oscar contender, but it was fun.
> 
> 
> Hope you get your movie. There are a lot of good ones coming out soon.
> 
> I am super sleepy, but it is too early to go to bed now. I need to stay awake for the next couple of hours.



Oh those safety guards are essential with mandolins. I love my mandolin, but when someone is watching you using it, it`s going to cause an accident.....so I tend to let Tom carry on...it`s easier......lol......

Yes, you can take a good chunk out of your fingers with any knife! 

I don`t think she`ll be allowed to choose again, but the woman who is choosing next has a good track record, so yes, looking forward to that one whatever it may be. Only two of the group have got through it so there won`t be much to discuss at our next meet up for this book except how awful it is. 

Hope you stayed awake and had a good sleep. 

How is your mum doing now?



macraven said:


> A quick drive by to read up on how all the homies have been doing



No wavey smilie so I`ll just leave a smile....... 

I have some icons on my ipad, but on the laptop this morning.......






Not sure what the weather is going to do this morning. Looks dull and dreary, very grey day with a good breeze and not too cold which is nice. Rained through the night...of course it did as our window cleaners were there yesterday, could have guessed that.

No idea if we`ve any plans yet......my mister is still asleep and no plans to get up soon, so we`ll decide later, after breakfast what we`ll get up to, if anything today. 

I made some breakfast muffins last night, will enjoy a couple of them as they are almost like mini muffins than full size, tasty though. And I think we might have salmon tonight for dinner. Lunch is a chopped salad and some turkey slices....sorted. 



























​


----------



## Lynne G

An overcast start, with the sunrise soon enough, but no glorious sunshine, with all those clouds.  At least the rain is not coming until after dinner, as rainy sunset will be seen.  Then a steady rain to put you to sleep, with a very wet Wednesday morning.  Ah, little one said what’s with all this rain?  Well, it is the saying April showers.  But yeah, it seems to be raining a lot lately.  And thankful, as while a cooler feeling rain, with temps in the 40’s and 50’s today, and the rest of the week, it means no snow should be seen.

And so, a Taco Tuesday is here.  Little one agreed to a Taco Bell run the other day, as near a Costco we sometimes go to.  After a rather huge Costco pizza slice, she only wanted Taco Bell for a side order of those fries. While Costco plain fries are also good, the nacho fries are more tasty, and with that fake cheese sauce with them, that Costco does not have.  And a score, as we went to the Taco Bell drive-thru mid afternoon, the fries were so hot, almost burnt tongue.  Must have been so fresh.  Her pizza looked good too.  I got fries and a burrito as part of that Taco Bell side order.  Cheap meals.  Check. 

Thus, be like us and Mac, though Mac’s turn to do that Taco Bell dinner run this Taco Tuesday. 

Most terrific  Taco Tuesday homies. Yep. 

Oh, and glad Pumpkin had fun with her little GD.  Aww yes, they grow up fast.  My mom used to watch my kids when they were toddlers, picking them up when I couldn’t watch them, and waiting for the camp bus dropping off at her house, when it came before I could come home. Then they got older, and were her drivers to doctor appointments and shopping.  How cute to shop for larger clothes to a fast growing little girl. 

Charade, maybe will watch the movie.  We haven’t been at the movies much at all.  Spider-Man was the first we saw for over 2 years.  I don’t know if either kid is interested in that movie.  I think older one may want to see Dr. Strange this May.  Hasn’t been many movies the kids or I have been interested in.  

Good morning homies.


----------



## Charade67

Quick hello before work. I am going to be mostly useless today. I had another night without much sleep. I was so tired,  but just couldn’t get to sleep. I went into the living room to watch some TV. I think I fell asleep sometime just before 1:00. At 1:30 I heard the cat meow and then was rudely startled away by Dh yanking open the bedroom door. Started to doze off again and then the cat decided to go cat crazy through the house. Almost asleep again when I heard the sound of the cat vomiting. Thankfully Dh took care of that. The rest of the night was doze and wake until it was time for me to get up. 




Sue M said:


> Charade I’m waiting for Guardians and Tron to open before I go back to the motherland!


I forgot about Tron. I don’t know much about that ride. I hope it’s one I will like. I don’t do intense coasters.  


schumigirl said:


> How is your mum doing now?


Thanks for asking. I talked to her the other day and she is doing well. So much better than when she was living with my aunt. I still haven’t been able to convince her to demand her money back though. 


Lynne G said:


> Charade, maybe will watch the movie. We haven’t been at the movies much at all. Spider-Man was the first we saw for over 2 years. I don’t know if either kid is interested in that movie. I think older one may want to see Dr. Strange this May. Hasn’t been many movies the kids or I have been interested in.


It was a pretty good adventure movie. I had no idea it was based on a video game though. We will definitely be going to see Dr. Strange. Probably the new Fantastic Beasts movie too. 


Almost time to leave for work. Maybe I’ll take a nap at lunchtime. That’s one of the perks of working for therapists - plenty of sofas to nap on.


----------



## macraven

You bet it’s Taco Tuesday for me!

At the doctors office for eye appointment
Some improvement but still staying on the drops


----------



## Lynne G

Oh well Mac, at least you are used to the drops.  Enjoy your Taco Bell meal, and hope your done your eye appointment soon.  

Ugh Charade, not having a good night sleep.  I was a little tired this morning too, as decided I just needed to use the restroom around 3:30, then had a hard time getting back to sleep, when the alarm went off an hour later.  I can see a nap after I turn off the work screen.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, glad mum is doing better. Sounds like she is writing the money off now, which is a shame as the sister certainly should be returning every penny. 

Enjoy that nap if you have one......



mac....glad to see some improvement with the peepers......drops are never fun. 





Breezy afternoon........haven`t done much except in the kitchen this afternoon. Got some lovely produce this morning including a mahoosive cauliflower from the market garden......jeez!! Might have to do something else with it as it`s too much for one night or even two.......steamed for tonight I think. 

Baked a little and chatted some to a couple of friends. But, still dull and grey outside so I`m quite happy and content in my kitchen for now. 

Got another 2 sea bass for tonight, couldn`t resist...... and now trying to resist making a cheese sauce for the cauliflower instead of just steaming it.......no wonder I`ll never be slim!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

A friendly taco Tuesday stop in!!!

It seems to be a busy day here (which is great) it doesn't leave me much time for other things.  

No gym last night.  We did stop and pick up some groceries, picked up a couple of items to make a quick supper/dinner last night, and whipped up some nanner bread.  I forget how much we love it.  I'm sure the two loaves I made will be gone by the end of day tomorrow.  Brought 2 slices to eat for breakfast and enjoyed my Timmy's tea with it   That made me a happy girl while shuffling papers this morning.  

Not sure what is on the menu for tonight.  I think I'll take out some chicken, and probably grill it - probably grill some asparagus too and toss some potato wedges into the air fryer for the hardworking men in the house and a quick tossed salad.  Hoping to hit the gym tonight.

Change of plans for the weekend.  Dh is curling in one of the last seasons bonspiels with his bil.  It's am awesome bonspiel with amazing prizes (lots of airfares/trips, cash, nhl game tickets, etc etc)  They have a limited number of teams, and those teams need to be sponsored by a company within a certain organization (Oil and Gas- Petroleum Association)  It would be great to see dh win an awesome prize!!!  Not sure what I'll do now, but I know I'll keep puttering around the house/yard all weekend.  

Another beautiful day here...most of the snow is gone now in the city...just the big piles from shoveling or yard clearing left to melt...and those are going down fast!  Thank goodness  - no complaining from me!



Sue M said:


> Driving across was a breeze. No lineups and we have Nexus cards.
> First stop was our fav Mexican restaurant then on to Target, Costco and Trader Joes!


OOOOO super jealous your able to do that!!!!  It sounds like it was a great day!



schumigirl said:


> ane Green has written some lovely books.....I doubt they`ll be considered classics, but for an easy read to distract you and take you to a whimsical world of fun and frolics....she`s your woman. I loved Jemima J, I think that was the first novel of hers I read and continued picking up new ones as they came out. Life Swap, The Other Woman, The Beach House were all ones I enjoyed among her others.


I'll have to check out those books!!!


Charade67 said:


> Quick hello before work. I am going to be mostly useless today. I had another night without much sleep. I was so tired, but just couldn’t get to sleep.


Ugh...I hope your able to get some sleep tonight.  


schumigirl said:


> Got another 2 sea bass for tonight, couldn`t resist...... and now trying to resist making a cheese sauce for the cauliflower instead of just steaming it.......no wonder I`ll never be slim!


YUM!!!!!  I'll never be slim either...and honestly, I'm alright that that!!!!   I'll never be a size 6 again   I love food too much!!!!

Well, I should run home to make myself a quick smoothie...then back to work.  Leaving early to get my nails done again!!!  They are definitely needing it!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## macraven

The Taco Bell in our town is now open for inside dining
Prior to this, it was only drive thru for food.

Mr Mac did not order enough food for himself so I shared with him
I aways get the meal that has 4 items plus a soda deal
Never eat it all ….
So he gets my extra food order

Was waiting for Lynne to post about Tuesday is my Taco Bell day…..
Don’t tell me she forgot …


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, did my reminder for ya on the page before this one, Mac. Glad to hear you and Mr. Mac enjoyed your Taco Bell dinner.  

We ended up with cheeseburger potatoes.  Nothing left, as DH was hungry.  So nothing left for older one who just came home.  But at least some steak leftover from last night, and the kitchen is stocked enough he will certainly not be hungry.


----------



## macraven

Oops…..
Lynne there is a good reason I need to wear my glasses when I read the sans !


----------



## Sue M

Today the sun finally showed itself!  But a cold wind. Still, it’s better than rain.  Tomorrow’s suppose to warm up to normal temps. Before the rains return Thursday ugh.  Too bad my daughter doesn’t have tomorrow off work. Would have been a perfect day to do our cross border trip!  But we still had a fun day yesterday in spite of the wild weather.

This morning the DH and I went to the golf course, he wanted to hit a bucket of balls at the driving range. I bought birdseed to feed the ducks on the pond.  Then went to find him on the range. I hit a couple of balls, not well! 
Mid afternoon I went for a dog walk with friend up the lane. .

Charade I hate nights like that.  Especially when I was working because it just added stress. All night I’d think how many hours until I had to get up for work.  
Glad to hear your mom is doing well. 

Lynne and Mac enjoyed their Taco Tuesday!

Mac good you are seeing some improvement.

Pumpkin glad to hear your weather is getting better!  Friday my friend from Calgary is coming for tea with her husband and mom. She used to live a couple of blocks away from me. They’re in for the weekend Visiting . Her family is here. 
Can’t lie, it is nice being close to the border!  Only an hour from my door to Bellingham, WA
There are closer towns but all the shopping is in Bellingham. 

Schumi I like to roast cauliflower with a coating of olive oil, ground salt & pepper, garlic and smoked paprika or chili seasoning. I was looking at The Beach House in the store the other day. It looked good. I should pick it up!

Going to watch Bridgerton that I recorded and then hopefully sleep!  No plans for tomorrow but maybe a walk on a trail to enjoy the nice day before the rains return. Housework can wait for when it starts raining. 






'


----------



## schumigirl

mac.....I`m glad you`re sit in area has opened back up for you......I would imagine it`ll be nicer than reheating it. 


Sue, I think her books are fun....very light reading and you can zip through them in no time. 

Cauliflower I`m fussy with and yes, there are a few ways you can do it nicely. Although, if it`s overcooked it gets put in the trash, but never, ever, ever,ever, ever will I eat cauliflower rice......to ME, it`s gross, but many enjoy it, I`d rather go without that eat that. 






I`m still a day ahead.....thinking it was Thursday!

Wild and woolly weather is back, but it`s not so cold, think we have in the 50`s but breeze is not coming from the North or East, so I don`t mind so much. Sun is shining.

Went to bed so early last night, around 10pm and slept solidly till 6 which is fabulous, even the wind outside didn`t disturb me once. Tom said it woke him a few times, but never heard a thing. Before I went to bed I popped some pork butts into the slow cookers, coated them in all sorts of goodies then put full fat coke into the three of them and they`ve simmered away all night, will turn them off in an hour or so and then portion it all down when it`s cooled. Made a huge vat of bbq sauce last night to go with it, then freeze. Will have some for dinner tonight and going to drop some off to one of our friends for him to have as his Mrs is out of town with work.....I`m not being presumptious, he did ask......

Last of the breakfast muffins this morning and will do some bacon too I think.....lazy morning, then we`ll decide what to do if anything apart from pop over to our friends home. Don`t think we need anything really.



















  









Happy Wednesday​


----------



## Sue M

Schumi I don’t mind cauliflower rice, since I can’t eat regular rice!  I sauté it with garlic, onion, carrots… 
Never had it before I became diabetic and probably would never have tried it before. But here we are!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Schumi I don’t mind cauliflower rice, since I can’t eat regular rice!  I sauté it with garlic, onion, carrots…
> Never had it before I became diabetic and probably would never have tried it before. But here we are!



Glad you enjoy it.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh my, with bedmate that fell asleep early, I knew I was going to have a restless overnight bedmate.  And between him, and the loud wind and rain, I think I got enough sleep. And it’s still raining loudly after being a bit quiet.  

But as it is a Wednesday, hump day time:



Hehe, camel is a happy one, as he and friend are not where it’s raining.  Thankfully, Sue is having a good day, with Schumi having a wild and woolly one.  And then there me, with a very rainy day and more rainy days to come.  Tomorrow, more rain.  Thirsty Rainy Thursday with this Wonderful Rainy Wednesday. 

So yay, that middle of the week is here, with a hump of a day, and yay, two more days, and a relaxing Friday for me.  

Yeah, not fond of cauliflower, riced or not, but glad you enjoy it Sue.  

Made sure that teapot was as full as I can get, as a tea day needed.  At least all the rain this morning will be gone around lunchtime, until late tonight. Very cloudy afternoon.  And that’s fine with me.  Hoping that end to rain is before my lunchtime walk.  But will wear rain boots, as I’m sure it will still be wet for my lunchtime walk.  Sigh.  No sunglasses or sun to see today.  April rain, yep.  But still that even though it’s been rainy and cool, snow not mentioned in our 7 day forecast.  Wahoo!


----------



## soniam

Sue M said:


> Schumi I don’t mind cauliflower rice, since I can’t eat regular rice!  I sauté it with garlic, onion, carrots…
> Never had it before I became diabetic and probably would never have tried it before. But here we are!


I like it too, but I love cauliflower in any form. I pretty much like every vegetable I can think of, even okra. If spinach is sauteed and it's too mushy/overcooked or it's boiled, I won't eat that.


----------



## Charade67

Quick lunchtime hello. Today is off to a weird start. My university email account seems to have disappeared. It’s not a university wide issue because B and Dh are able to access their accounts. I have a ticket in with the help desk. 

Now I have to go try to fill my boss’ schedule for tomorrow. All of her afternoon clients cancelled. That rarely happens.


----------



## soniam

Finishing my lunch before heading to gym to meet my trainer. I started back to yoga last week. I went yesterday too. Hoping to go twice a week and then the gym 3 times a week. I want to get to a maintenance point, where I don't have to work out so frequently or eat keto all the time. I will probably continue to have to be vigilant after vacations though, because I have to splurge then. I am hoping the yoga will help loosen up my right shoulder; it's been really tight lately.

Trying to get our contractor/builder out to do some of the last remodeling done on our house: redo 2 secondary bathrooms, redo master closets, redo decking on balcony, and replace front door. I put in the online form, and they rejected it for being below their minimum scope. They have done work on our house 4 times. So, I tried calling and got the same response from the secretary answering the phone. So, I emailed the daughter of the owners, she works there, and told her. She said they would help out previous customers, so she is contacting the project team and the lead architect. We know most of the family, because they have been working on our house almost since we bought it 14 years ago. I was worried, because I really don't want to have to find a new one. We went through 2 on the old house and another on this house. These people are expensive but do a really great job. So, hopefully we will get the last things done, and the house will be in shape for when we move after DS graduates from high school.

Lots of phone calling and emails lately to get answers and appointments. I also booked a vintage '57 Rolls Royce to take us to dinner and back for DH 50th birthday dinner. It's on a weeknight and fairly outside of town. I thought it would be cool for DH to relax and have as much food and drink as he wanted without worrying about driving home.

DS gets his braces off next week. I swear he has had them for more than 3 years. I think covid kind of delayed them. Luckily, they are the same price no matter how long it takes.

We are going to the opening of the Tesla Gigafactory here in Austin tomorrow. They are opening the new car factory. Apparently, it's a happening event with people trying to get tickets. I am sure there will be shenanigans once Elon arrives. We went to a party for Advanced Micro Devices, when DH worked there. The head of the company showed up in a bucket lift wearing leather plants and poofy shirt to Tina Turner's Simply the Best. It was hilarious. I don't know if we will ever see something that wild again, but I am sure Elon will do or say something weird.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> I like it too, but I love cauliflower in any form. I pretty much like every vegetable I can think of, even okra. If spinach is sauteed and it's too mushy/overcooked or it's boiled, I won't eat that.



lol....I`m laughing as okra is one veg I can actually say I spat out in front of several folks.......yes, not pleasant. I love spinach raw in a salad, but yes, if Ima having it sauteed it has to be cooked properly. 

I bought such a big cauliflower yesterday I cooked cauliflower cheese for lunch today, and had it with a little pulled pork....Tom said if he closed his eyes he`d pretend it was mac n cheese......lol....it was lovely though, I`m slowly introducing various veg after not being able to eat much of some kinds for years. Cauliflower is one of those veg I love and look forward to hopefully eating it again. 

Love the celebration plans soniam......and love the VRR touch, that`ll be lovely!!






One of those days where I`ve been busy but not really accomplished much.......been nice though. 

Had pulled pork tonight again, only had a little for lunch, but got some Brioche buns for tonight and some sweet potato fries, though not a lot. Made it spicy hot which we both love. Had a load of eggs from the farm that we had leftover from baking, so made a meringue and will just add fruit and a little cream, will have that with a pot of tea to counteract the sweetness of the dessert. 

Then not much planned for us both tonight again......might watch some tv......


----------



## Sue M

Soniam I like most veggies too if they’re done right, except beets!  Nothing you can do to make them taste good  But I know a lot of people who like them, DH included!
Sounds like you’ve been busy!  Love the ’57 RR idea. Fun!  

Charade hope they can get your account back online!  I’d use the smashing computer icon if I had it!  Seems all the icons are gone!

Lynne we’ll probably be back in the rain by tomorrow. But going to try and enjoy this beautiful day!  No sleep last night. Ugh. I hate those nights.

PSN: I noticed AP rates came out for Aug but not a great selection. Nothing for my entire 2 weeks at SF unless I want a $1000/night suite. But if I just do first week at SF lagoon view drops by $20/night.  Then would do a split stay with maybe PB.  Nothing at HRH or RPH. PBH AP rate dropped to $470 ish. 
Does anyone know if the AP rates fluctuate or more are added?


----------



## Sue M

Well I updated my August plans. Keeping SF for first week, then moving to PBH for second week. AP rate at PB is highest I’ve seen. Rates have really gone up for the Universal deluxe This year.


----------



## soniam

Sue M said:


> Soniam I like most veggies too if they’re done right, except beets!  Nothing you can do to make them taste good  But I know a lot of people who like them, DH included!



I love beets, anyway you cook them. I usually roast them thought.



Sue M said:


> Well I updated my August plans. Keeping SF for first week, then moving to PBH for second week. AP rate at PB is highest I’ve seen. Rates have really gone up for the Universal deluxe This year.


 Yeah, it's not quite the bargain it used to be. However, it's still about the same or cheaper than the deluxes at the mouse.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> I flew into SC with Allegiant, and with that airline you buy your seats. Well, some unhappy people on that flight, as some had to move, further back, as was said the weight had to balance. May be one of the last times I use that airline. And on the way back, we were delayed. Not for weather though. Crew was late.


Military gets 2free checked bags & seat selection.  True re them having weird issues 


schumigirl said:


> Almost cut the tip of my thumb off making lunch......lots and lots of blood!!


Eek


Sue M said:


> killed my Keriug yesterday


Ive offed several lol. Blame it on our hard water 


Sue M said:


> Need pic of purse!


If u click on previous post it’s a better pic


schumigirl said:


> It`s the Mandolin he won`t let me near.......lol......he won`t even let me wash it in case I lose a finger!


Leather weapon!

I like our HM pic below.  Also the Easter egg display at contemporary when we had lunch there today. Then returned to Mk and got stuck on people mover lol. Finally got it going 

Mgm again to do ROTR again, then off to beach for a few days woot!


----------



## Sue M

oh no!  my post went poof!  

Soniam you peaked my curiosity so tried to go on wdw web site to check rates to compare but as usual, Stitch ate the page .  
PB rate was high for AP so the reason I decided to do a week at each. Instead of 2 weeks at PB.  So knowing I’ll have EP my second week I don’t have to stand on a queue that’s too long first week.

Keisha oh no, it would be the tunnel you’re stuck in on People Mover. Wouldn’t be bad if it was a good spot for people and castle watching!
Have you gone to GF?  That’s my fav Easter displays.


----------



## macraven

Sue M said:


> Well I updated my August plans. Keeping SF for first week, then moving to PBH for second week. AP rate at PB is highest I’ve seen. Rates have really gone up for the Universal deluxe This year.


Sue, prices did a jump in price last December for the Loews hotels.
I saw when they went up weeks before Christmas

RP for a September stay was about $325 then.
I figured that was a big increase and room prices would drop down
Last year my room was at $200 a night.
for a water view.

I was wrong …
Kept seeing rising rates
I have never booked more than 4 months out for my hotel rooms for UO and kept seeing room cost increasing.

So I booked mid January for RP for my September stay.
Figured rates would only go up and not down

Decided to go with the water view which has about $25 more a night cost

Weekends at $400 per night and with tax added on takes it to about $425 ? a night
Weekdays held at $360 plus tax

Looking at the rates now, it is much higher
And no availability for RP for my dates but that could change as many book and later cancel if they can’t get an ap rate

So I consider being lucky I booked when I did as no available rooms for my dates now.
They listed room not available when I checked again in February.

It is sad that I feel like I won the lottery since I was able to book for my dates.

I assume September will have crowds.

I figure that there will be last minute room cancellations before my vacation.
Room rates might drop then to fill in for a sell out hotel.

Still need to book my flight before those rates start to climb more.

I do hope more staff is being hired for the hotels.
Last fall I notice less house keeping staff for the dates I was there.

This is not a complaint but just an observation.

In the past, I would do a few nights staying at Disney added on to my UO trips.

Last time I was at Disney was last January/February
Did the trip with my son and his family
He and his wife set up our plans, meals, etc

Now that Disney has changed their set up for tickets, ride bookings, I doubt I will be going there anytime in the near future solo.

But there’s always the chance my son and his family would do another Disney trip and I would let them do all the planning
I would call it a win- win for me!

Porch light is on for anyone coming to visit here later tonight !


----------



## Charade67

Still don't have email. I spent at least an hour on the phone today and it still isn't resolved. IT says my account was suspended but can't tell me why. They sent me to account services who tell me that there isn't anything wrong with my account, so it must be an IT problem. I'm just going in circles. They are supposed to investigate and call me back tomorrow. 



soniam said:


> Trying to get our contractor/builder out to do some of the last remodeling done on our house: redo 2 secondary bathrooms, redo master closets, redo decking on balcony, and replace front door. I put in the online form, and they rejected it for being below their minimum scope. They have done work on our house 4 times.


How annoying. You would think that they would want to keep a happy customer. 


soniam said:


> Lots of phone calling and emails lately to get answers and appointments. I also booked a vintage '57 Rolls Royce to take us to dinner and back for DH 50th birthday dinner. It's on a weeknight and fairly outside of town. I thought it would be cool for DH to relax and have as much food and drink as he wanted without worrying about driving home.


That sounds really cool.



schumigirl said:


> lol....I`m laughing as okra is one veg I can actually say I spat out in front of several folks.......yes, not pleasant. I love spinach raw in a salad, but yes, if Ima having it sauteed it has to be cooked properly.


I don't know that I have ever eaten okra. There are some foods that I have never tried just because they look so revolting to me. I do love a good spinach salad though.


Sue M said:


> PSN: I noticed AP rates came out for Aug but not a great selection. Nothing for my entire 2 weeks at SF unless I want a $1000/night suite.


I am anxiously awaiting the September rates. I want SF, but will go to one of the budget hotels if I don't get a price I like. 


keishashadow said:


> I like our HM pic below. Also the Easter egg display at contemporary when we had lunch there today. Then returned to Mk and got stuck on people mover lol. Finally got it going


Nice Easter pics.  I guess there are worse things to get stuck on than the people mover. 

It's almost midnight. i guess I should try to get some sleep.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> I love beets, anyway you cook them. I usually roast them thought.
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's not quite the bargain it used to be. However, it's still about the same or cheaper than the deluxes at the mouse.




Love beetroot. I love mine in a sald, diced or grated, and yes roasted too. Tom loves his pickled which I don`t like....one of the few things we disagree on.....lol....




keishashadow said:


> Military gets 2free checked bags & seat selection.  True re them having weird issues
> 
> Eek
> 
> Ive offed several lol. Blame it on our hard water
> 
> If u click on previous post it’s a better pic
> 
> Leather weapon!
> 
> I like our HM pic below.  Also the Easter egg display at contemporary when we had lunch there today. Then returned to Mk and got stuck on people mover lol. Finally got it going
> 
> Mgm again to do ROTR again, then off to beach for a few days woot!




Love the pictures Janet.......shame you got stuck in such a boring part of the ride.....would have better to have a view at least. 

How was the Contemporary? I`ve never been there, well apart from going through on the monorail.

And looking forward to your opinion of the beach, as you know we are thinking of driving there this year. 




macraven said:


> Sue, prices did a jump in price last December for the Loews hotels.
> I saw when they went up weeks before Christmas
> 
> RP for a September stay was about $325 then.
> I figured that was a big increase and room prices would drop down
> Last year my room was at $200 a night.
> for a water view.
> 
> I was wrong …
> Kept seeing rising rates
> I have never booked more than 4 months out for my hotel rooms for UO and kept seeing room cost increasing.
> 
> So I booked mid January for RP for my September stay.
> Figured rates would only go up and not down
> 
> Decided to go with the water view which has about $25 more a night cost
> 
> Weekends at $400 per night and with tax added on takes it to about $425 ? a night
> Weekdays held at $360 plus tax
> 
> Looking at the rates now, it is much higher
> And no availability for RP for my dates but that could change as many book and later cancel if they can’t get an ap rate
> 
> So I consider being lucky I booked when I did as no available rooms for my dates now.
> They listed room not available when I checked again in February.
> 
> It is sad that I feel like I won the lottery since I was able to book for my dates.
> 
> I assume September will have crowds.
> 
> I figure that there will be last minute room cancellations before my vacation.
> Room rates might drop then to fill in for a sell out hotel.
> 
> Still need to book my flight before those rates start to climb more.
> 
> I do hope more staff is being hired for the hotels.
> Last fall I notice less house keeping staff for the dates I was there.
> 
> This is not a complaint but just an observation.
> 
> In the past, I would do a few nights staying at Disney added on to my UO trips.
> 
> Last time I was at Disney was last January/February
> Did the trip with my son and his family
> He and his wife set up our plans, meals, etc
> 
> Now that Disney has changed their set up for tickets, ride bookings, I doubt I will be going there anytime in the near future solo.
> 
> But there’s always the chance my son and his family would do another Disney trip and I would let them do all the planning
> I would call it a win- win for me!
> 
> Porch light is on for anyone coming to visit here later tonight !



Talking to folks at the hotel, you`re correct, September is going to be a busy one......I do miss those quiet Septembers from many moons ago......will never see those days again. 

I remember your last lovely Disney visit with your family.......




Charade67 said:


> Still don't have email. I spent at least an hour on the phone today and it still isn't resolved. IT says my account was suspended but can't tell me why. They sent me to account services who tell me that there isn't anything wrong with my account, so it must be an IT problem. I'm just going in circles. They are supposed to investigate and call me back tomorrow.
> 
> 
> How annoying. You would think that they would want to keep a happy customer.
> 
> That sounds really cool.
> 
> 
> I don't know that I have ever eaten okra. There are some foods that I have never tried just because they look so revolting to me. I do love a good spinach salad though.
> 
> I am anxiously awaiting the September rates. I want SF, but will go to one of the budget hotels if I don't get a price I like.
> 
> Nice Easter pics.  I guess there are worse things to get stuck on than the people mover.
> 
> It's almost midnight. i guess I should try to get some sleep.



Okra is one of those that I can`t see the point of. I`ll try most things, but that is one I`ll never eat again....same as offal......yep, it is awful! 

Hope you slept better last night. 





Another early night last night......love a good sleep. 

Woke up to heavy rain again today, quite cool too so think it`ll be a heavier jacket and hat this morning......not quite time to put the winter stuff away yet, maybe by the end of May. 

Think I might do a tempura shrimp dish tonight, will make it in a spicy stir fry, haven`t made that dish for a long time. Long as my batter works out nicely. 

Grocery shopping this morning and a few stops in to two farm stores we like as well as our butcher. Then I think I`m going to empty out some of the kitchen cabinets and give them their usual clean.......too many to do at once...one of those jobs that`s ideal on a miserable day.

























Happy Thursday ​


----------



## Lynne G

At least this rain is not coming until the mid morning, then staying all day, into the evening, to end around my bedtime.  At least for now, it’s a cloudy 46, and quiet enough I can hear the birds chirping and the train whistle.  

Roads dried out by the time when we had to do an errand around dinner time last night, as most of that rain was gone. So even this morning, the roads don’t sound wet.  But as both phone and local weather news say a wet and rainy Thursday, that local news lady says we may hear some thunder today as well. Ick.  May do my lunchtime walk, maybe not if raining enough and certainly if I hear thunder, nope.  Indoors I will stay. 

Thus, like the car selection, Son.  Lucky DH and hope he has a wonderful birthday.  

Yeah, kinda shocked at the hotel rates.  But as I can cancel 5 days before, I am keep looking.  For now, I’m staying only at SF in September.  But that’s okay, we have been there enough, waiting in a line is not an issue. And in August we have PBH, but hoping that rate goes down, as was not even an AP rate I saw.  

Last week day routine for me.  So happy to turn that alarm off, as lazy Friday.  Yes I am.  

So drink up with your choice of drink or bottle, and have a terrific Thirsty Thursday.  Sipping away until that fabulous Friday feeling.  

Good morning to all this Thursday.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh that lightning strike was close.  Funny  sounding thunder, almost sounds like a beat of a drum and someone diving a racing car.  Raining hard too. Yellow weather radar blob going over us. Joy!


----------



## Charade67

Slow day at work today. I’m trying to find things to do to keep busy. 

Tonight is Xanadu. Hopefully it won’t get cancelled at the last minute again. 




schumigirl said:


> Talking to folks at the hotel, you`re correct, September is going to be a busy one......I do miss those quiet Septembers from many moons ago......will never see those days again.


Bummer. I was really hoping for some quieter park time. Last year I got to one of the parks when it opened at 7:00 and walked on to most of the rides without wait. 


Lynne G said:


> At least this rain is not coming until the mid morning, then staying all day, into the evening, to end around my bedtime. At least for now, it’s a cloudy 46, and quiet enough I can hear the birds chirping and the train whistle.


I think we got the worst of ours last night. It looks like our rain is moving out. It’s a gloomy day today. 

I am counting the minutes until lunch.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> Sue, prices did a jump in price last December for the Loews hotels.
> I saw when they went up weeks before Christmas
> 
> RP for a September stay was about $325 then.
> I figured that was a big increase and room prices would drop down
> Last year my room was at $200 a night.
> for a water view.
> 
> I was wrong …
> Kept seeing rising rates
> I have never booked more than 4 months out for my hotel rooms for UO and kept seeing room cost increasing.
> 
> So I booked mid January for RP for my September stay.
> Figured rates would only go up and not down
> 
> Decided to go with the water view which has about $25 more a night cost
> 
> Weekends at $400 per night and with tax added on takes it to about $425 ? a night
> Weekdays held at $360 plus tax
> 
> Looking at the rates now, it is much higher
> And no availability for RP for my dates but that could change as many book and later cancel if they can’t get an ap rate
> 
> So I consider being lucky I booked when I did as no available rooms for my dates now.
> They listed room not available when I checkied again in February.
> 
> It is sad that I feel like I won the lottery since I was able to book for my dates.
> 
> I assume September will have crowds.
> 
> I figure that there will be last minute room cancellations before my vacation.
> Room rates might drop then to fill in for a sell out hotel.
> 
> Still need to book my flight before those rates start to climb more.
> 
> I do hope more staff is being hired for the hotels.
> Last fall I notice less house keeping staff for the dates I was there.
> 
> This is not a complaint but just an observation.
> 
> In the past, I would do a few nights staying at Disney added on to my UO trips.
> 
> Last time I was at Disney was last January/February
> Did the trip with my son and his family
> He and his wife set up our plans, meals, etc
> 
> Now that Disney has changed their set up for tickets, ride bookings, I doubt I will be going there anytime in the near future solo.
> 
> But there’s always the chance my son and his family would do another Disney trip and I would let them do all the planning
> I would call it a win- win for me!
> 
> Porch light is on for anyone coming to visit here later tonight !


Yes, prices are crazy now. Guess all that postponed vacays that now are being booked. SF had a decent rate for first week at $198. Lagoon room. 
Right now PBH only have King rooms for AP. Guess daughter can have pull-out!  Or share King. But I’ll keep looking. Maybe a 2 queen will show up later. I booked GV. I did love my bay view last time because I got a balcony!  But I’m sure GV will be fine. No bad views at PB. 
The rates for RP and HR were crazy!  Especially surprised at HR with all that construction!  

Im excited to return to PB. It’s been awhile since we stayed. I had both daughters with me. We loved PB. Such a beautiful hotel. And now I’ll get a chance to really explore the grounds. Last time was just before knee replacement and I just did minimal walking. Ended up using wheelchair in parks.

Also to get a chance of longer SF stay. Last visit only 2 days at SF before move to HR so I never got to the pool. Too busy with meet ups!  So fun.

GV AP rate already gone!  That was so quick. Was just posted yesterday. 

I wish RP had AP rates but only for $1,000+ suites.  I love RP too!  

Id rather go early Sept but daughter I’m going with gets 1st 2 weeks of Aug off work.


----------



## Sue M

Charade I got $198 AP rate at SF lagoon view. I was good with that!  So first week is there. Maybe I can figure out the elevators 
Hope IT can figure out your account! 

Lynne PBH had AP rates for our Aug stay. And going fast!  What are your dates?  We’ll be there till Aug 13

Schumi love the Lucy meme. Vitamina!  A classic!  

So glad I slept last night!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick Thirsty Thursday stop in!

Slower days at work it seems.  So I will take it!  

Sun is shinning, I hope the wind stays down - but I am not holding my breath of that one.  Springtime is always fairly windy here.  Gotta dry up the fields/pastures for crops and animal ranching and get those animals out into the pastures again.  

Dh is curling tonight, so it's just me and the boys.  Tonight I'm making rice/taco bowls.  Super easy, light and refreshing.  Tomorrow night is the chicken burger dinner box from Costco with dill pickle salad.  We have seen in the fresh take home meal section...these chicken burgers and wedges meal.   I've been wanting to try it, and Friday night is the PERFECT night to do it.  Minimal effort for a decent meal after a long @ss week.  



soniam said:


> I love beets, anyway you cook them. I usually roast them thought.


We love beets too.  I/We love them roasted as well.  They are great mixed with sweet potato, carrots and tossed in the airfryer 


schumigirl said:


> Woke up to heavy rain again today, quite cool too so think it`ll be a heavier jacket and hat this morning......not quite time to put the winter stuff away yet, maybe by the end of May.


I am waiting for Mother Nature to blast us one more time with snow.  But today, I am wearing my cute little sneakers with no socks!!!!  My feet are screaming at having to wear socks.  


Lynne G said:


> Last week day routine for me. So happy to turn that alarm off, as lazy Friday. Yes I am.


NICE!!!!  I would love to work I four day week!  It seems like when I do, we are always travelling, so I never get to take advantage of an extra day at home.  


Charade67 said:


> Tonight is Xanadu. Hopefully it won’t get cancelled at the last minute again.


Enjoy...have fun!


Sue M said:


> Yes, prices are crazy now. Guess all that postponed vacays that now are being booked. SF had a decent rate for first week at $198. Lagoon room.
> Right now PBH only have King rooms for AP. Guess daughter can have pull-out! Or share King. But I’ll keep looking. Maybe a 2 queen will show up later. I booked GV. I did love my bay view last time because I got a balcony! But I’m sure GV will be fine. No bad views at PB.
> The rates for RP and HR were crazy! Especially surprised at HR with all that construction!


I am hoping that the revenge travel is done by December.  If not, we may put off until Feb/March 2023.  We will see how things unfold.  

Well...It's almost time for me to head out for lunch.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Slow day at work today. I’m trying to find things to do to keep busy.
> 
> Tonight is Xanadu. Hopefully it won’t get cancelled at the last minute again.
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer. I was really hoping for some quieter park time. Last year I got to one of the parks when it opened at 7:00 and walked on to most of the rides without wait.
> 
> I think we got the worst of ours last night. It looks like our rain is moving out. It’s a gloomy day today.
> 
> I am counting the minutes until lunch.




Enjoy Xanadu.....

You probably will be able to do EE and get some decent times before the crowds, but generally I do believe "quiet" Septembers are a thing of the past. 




Sue M said:


> Charade I got $198 AP rate at SF lagoon view. I was good with that!  So first week is there. Maybe I can figure out the elevators
> Hope IT can figure out your account!
> 
> Lynne PBH had AP rates for our Aug stay. And going fast!  What are your dates?  We’ll be there till Aug 13
> 
> Schumi love the Lucy meme. Vitamina!  A classic!
> 
> So glad I slept last night!




I was introduced to Lucy rather late in life, but I got it and do enjoy the dvd`s now and again.....in short bursts though, too many and it`s not so funny. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick Thirsty Thursday stop in!
> 
> Slower days at work it seems.  So I will take it!
> 
> Sun is shinning, I hope the wind stays down - but I am not holding my breath of that one.  Springtime is always fairly windy here.  Gotta dry up the fields/pastures for crops and animal ranching and get those animals out into the pastures again.
> 
> Dh is curling tonight, so it's just me and the boys.  Tonight I'm making rice/taco bowls.  Super easy, light and refreshing.  Tomorrow night is the chicken burger dinner box from Costco with dill pickle salad.  We have seen in the fresh take home meal section...these chicken burgers and wedges meal.   I've been wanting to try it, and Friday night is the PERFECT night to do it.  Minimal effort for a decent meal after a long @ss week.
> 
> 
> We love beets too.  I/We love them roasted as well.  They are great mixed with sweet potato, carrots and tossed in the airfryer
> 
> I am waiting for Mother Nature to blast us one more time with snow.  But today, I am wearing my cute little sneakers with no socks!!!!  My feet are screaming at having to wear socks.
> 
> NICE!!!!  I would love to work I four day week!  It seems like when I do, we are always travelling, so I never get to take advantage of an extra day at home.
> 
> Enjoy...have fun!
> 
> I am hoping that the revenge travel is done by December.  If not, we may put off until Feb/March 2023.  We will see how things unfold.
> 
> Well...It's almost time for me to head out for lunch.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Hope you don`t get any more snow....although it certainly looks likely for you guys. 





Well, we did have the most miserable day....high winds, torrential rain and it was cold......but by 7pm, wind had gone and rain was over....still cold though for the time of year but nice to see the sun shining tonight before it got dark. 

Tempura shrimp was a success. And the sauce was indeed nice and spicy, almost like szechuan meets sweet and sour with added kick. We could eat our body weight in shrimp and most seafoods to be honest. 

Another quiet night tonight for us.......enjoying a tonic water right now...the high life..... 

Hope Janet is still having a wonderful trip........


----------



## Lynne G

Wow!  A very good lightning show.  And a hehe, little one said when she was young and not so fond of hearing thunder, I said it was God bowling.  Now, she should be a storm chaser, as loves seeing a good storm now a days.  When I was little I loved to watch a storm go by rocking on the rocking chairs my dad and I sat on on our large covered front porch.

Sue, sorry will miss ya by a day.  We will be there the week after you. Cheapest, though not cheap as I want, was PBH, and no AP rates were to be found.  We really like it there, so unless I see some much better rates at HRH or RP, that’s where we will be.  Why I don’t mind SF for my September stay, this year, unless RP has a much lower rate.  I did book for next year, last 2 weeks of September, at a decent rate at RP.  So I’ll know I’ll be there for sure, and have that decent rate locked in for now.  Like I said, it’s nice you have until 5 days before checking in, to get your down payment back in full.

Quite a night it is.  Both men working tonight, they’ll have fun coming home in the rain.  Evening news said will be thunderstorms throughout the evening.  Eh, ever a good night to stay inside, and relax.

Hope Charade enjoyed her show tonight, and hope Keisha is having a blast down there.  Hope you didn’t get wet, Keisha.  My phone was flashing Orlando thunderstorms as well as lightning warnings for me.


----------



## macraven

My dinner tonight was, let’s clean out the fridge and eat a little of this and that …

Mr Mac called dibs on the steak which I gladly will pass on it

With my loss of 4 molars and only one is crowned so far, he can eat all the red meat.

But when I get rest of the crowning done, steak will be my first meal
Next week one more crown will be done.
It has been a long process due to the sending out for crowns to be made

I’m good with the vegetables and bananas and the chocolate pudding for the meantime.

It’s a fun diet for now but who would have thought all the weight I have gained packs pounds on

Well… pudding, ice cream, and home made brownies is not the best diet to keep
Lol

Hey Janet, hope you are having better weather and return home with a tan.
Was watching the weather channel and it looks like today was only good for ducks.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick stop in tonight.  Sent manager an email about meeting to chat about a raise.  We chatted a bit today.  Now he needs to go to the higher ups for the amount.  I provided him with some good ammo of what they pay in other branches for what I do...hopefully they can meet my request.  Keep your fingers crossed for me 

Went to the gym...had to push through when I wanted to quit 20 minutes in.  But I pushed through and did 45.  

I seen some videos of the rain - I hope Keisha had a non-park day planned or wore rubber boots and a poncho.

Found out today, our elderly neighbor passed away Tuesday.  I mentioned to DH that I had a feeling, just as there was not many family around his house.  So sad.  

Well, I should hit the shower.  But I'll leave a night light picture for those who can't count sheep tonight and for our early risers across the pond.


----------



## Charade67

Finally got to see Xanadu tonight. I don't know exactly what I was expecting, but that certainly wasn't it. That was probably the craziest stage musical I have ever seen. It was so over the top and I think even cheesier than the movie. I  haven't laughed that hard in a long time. I think the movie tried to be a serious musical, but the stage show was just so fun and campy. 

I was reading the program and noticed that the president of the board of directors for the theater company is a therapist that I worked with 10 years ago when I tempted at our state mental health agency. She was there tonight working concessions, so she and I chatted for a little while.

I got a call from the university IT help desk at 10:40 pm. They still can't figure out what is wrong with my email. They say the problem is because student accounts put a hold on my account. I talked to student accounts and they say there is nothing wrong with my account. I told the IT guy what the error message said and he told me that they have never seen that error before. Great. I have a unique problem and no one knows how to fix it. 



Sue M said:


> Id rather go early Sept but daughter I’m going with gets 1st 2 weeks of Aug off work.


Sorry I will miss you this year. 


Sue M said:


> Charade I got $198 AP rate at SF lagoon view. I was good with that! So first week is there. Maybe I can figure out the elevators


I think if you get guesthouse 3 you will be okay. Guesthouse 2 was weird. 


Lynne G said:


> Wow! A very good lightning show. And a hehe, little one said when she was young and not so fond of hearing thunder, I said it was God bowling. Now, she should be a storm chaser, as loves seeing a good storm now a days. When I was little I loved to watch a storm go by rocking on the rocking chairs my dad and I sat on on our large covered front porch.


I still don't like thunderstorms. I don't know why, but they make me anxious. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick stop in tonight. Sent manager an email about meeting to chat about a raise. We chatted a bit today. Now he needs to go to the higher ups for the amount. I provided him with some good ammo of what they pay in other branches for what I do...hopefully they can meet my request. Keep your fingers crossed for me


Good luck with the raise. 

I need to get some sleep. I have to get up early in the morning. We have a plumber coming. DH thinks our water heater might be leaking.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> My dinner tonight was, let’s clean out the fridge and eat a little of this and that …
> 
> Mr Mac called dibs on the steak which I gladly will pass on it
> 
> With my loss of 4 molars and only one is crowned so far, he can eat all the red meat.
> 
> But when I get rest of the crowning done, steak will be my first meal
> Next week one more crown will be done.
> It has been a long process due to the sending out for crowns to be made
> 
> I’m good with the vegetables and bananas and the chocolate pudding for the meantime.
> 
> It’s a fun diet for now but who would have thought all the weight I have gained packs pounds on
> 
> Well… pudding, ice cream, and home made brownies is not the best diet to keep
> Lol
> 
> Hey Janet, hope you are having better weather and return home with a tan.
> Was watching the weather channel and it looks like today was only good for ducks.



You have had a long process for the crowns. It`ll be worth it when you`re done and you can eat all the steak......

Yes, those dessert diets are fun, but they do catch up on you!!! I think they`ve found me too......lol........





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick stop in tonight.  Sent manager an email about meeting to chat about a raise.  We chatted a bit today.  Now he needs to go to the higher ups for the amount.  I provided him with some good ammo of what they pay in other branches for what I do...hopefully they can meet my request.  Keep your fingers crossed for me
> 
> Went to the gym...had to push through when I wanted to quit 20 minutes in.  But I pushed through and did 45.
> 
> I seen some videos of the rain - I hope Keisha had a non-park day planned or wore rubber boots and a poncho.
> 
> Found out today, our elderly neighbor passed away Tuesday.  I mentioned to DH that I had a feeling, just as there was not many family around his house.  So sad.
> 
> Well, I should hit the shower.  But I'll leave a night light picture for those who can't count sheep tonight and for our early risers across the pond.
> View attachment 660912




Shame about your neighbour, always sad to hear.

Yes, good luck with the raise.....hopefully they`ll realise your worth.




Charade67 said:


> Finally got to see Xanadu tonight. I don't know exactly what I was expecting, but that certainly wasn't it. That was probably the craziest stage musical I have ever seen. It was so over the top and I think even cheesier than the movie. I  haven't laughed that hard in a long time. I think the movie tried to be a serious musical, but the stage show was just so fun and campy.
> 
> I was reading the program and noticed that the president of the board of directors for the theater company is a therapist that I worked with 10 years ago when I tempted at our state mental health agency. She was there tonight working concessions, so she and I chatted for a little while.
> 
> I got a call from the university IT help desk at 10:40 pm. They still can't figure out what is wrong with my email. They say the problem is because student accounts put a hold on my account. I talked to student accounts and they say there is nothing wrong with my account. I told the IT guy what the error message said and he told me that they have never seen that error before. Great. I have a unique problem and no one knows how to fix it.
> 
> 
> Sorry I will miss you this year.
> 
> I think if you get guesthouse 3 you will be okay. Guesthouse 2 was weird.
> 
> I still don't like thunderstorms. I don't know why, but they make me anxious.
> 
> Good luck with the raise.
> 
> I need to get some sleep. I have to get up early in the morning. We have a plumber coming. DH thinks our water heater might be leaking.



It is hard to imagine something cheesier than Xanadu........but glad you enjoyed it, it does sound like a fun night.

Hope you slept well and good luck with the plumber, hope it`s not a major thing.




It`s cold. Real feel is in the minuses C, we have frost and it is very white out there. But, at least the wind and rain has gone for now, not completely according to the weather report. Sun is shining beautifully though.

Going to go look for a new suitcase today. The place we always bought ours has closed down so not too many places to look at them before you buy now. Of course you can buy a mllion online, but I like to see something before we buy it. Or we might just come out with two and buy one in Orlando, that might be easier as our suitcases are always so heavy.

Going to make moussaka today for dinner tonight, so we do need to go buy cheese for that, never picked it up yesterday in the deli. And whole black peppercorns....and I had a list but still missed those.

Time for my early morning pot of tea........


























Have a wonderful Friday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Friday!  Yes it is.  The sunshine is out, even with a partly cloudy day in store, loving seeing such a bright start to our day.  

Hehe, yesterday, as was burrito and beer day, we decided to go to Mad Mex for dinner.  Bar was rocking, but no wait for a table.  Little one finished her burrito, but I only ate half.  Did take that other half home, as I knew one of the guys would have no issue eating that leftover. And I think it only stayed in the refrigerator for a few hours.  DH polished it off not much later after he came home.  Older one had to fend for himself, but not an issue, as both my kids are good cooks, and we are still generally kitchen stocked.  But another hehe, for that last night, as was so dense fog, was hard to see driving.  Another good thing, both my kids are good drivers.  But that fog oooh.  Spooky.  And, saw an accident.  Yeah, even mid evening, people should have been more alert and go slower.  Thankful it was not us in that accident, and little one knew a shortcut around the accident traffic that was building very long lines, so we got home without any traffic after she got out of that very long car line.  Last thankful.  I’m not very good at knowing where at a new place.  Little one remembers how to get anywhere she has first been. And so, it’s nice to be the passenger sometimes.  

As little one’s class today is turn in your work by midnight, she asked me what I am doing today.  Um, not sure. It will be a ladies fun day, as both guys will be out by lunchtime, older one works, and DH continues to be the good son. MIL has had some health issues, so I’m glad DH is there for her.  

Fabulous Friday homies.  May you have that joy of knowing the weekend is arriving soon.  Woot!!!

Yay, let’s play the weather yo-yo for our predicted 7 day forecast.  High temps:  59 today, 55 on Saturday, 51 on Sunday, 60 on Monday, but yay, yay, 77 on Tuesday, with 73 on Wednesday, 70 on Thursday and a rainy 71 on Friday. Ah, those warmer days are so needed. But yeah, not turning off the heater yet.  Next weekend’s  predicted highs are 58 and 54. Still that time of year we see cooler temps.  But a woot!  Only day in that 9 day forecast has rain predicted.  So nice to see the sun most of the days.  

Ah, nothing like a lazy start on a week day.  And yay, two countdowns now, with depending on what December looks like, maybe doing a first December week too.  Plotting commencing.  Hehe, just renewed my AP.  Will renew little one’s when we are there in August. Priorities.   

Morning all.  And will cross fingers and toes that Pumpkin gets that deserved raise.  Sad to hear of neighbor passing.


----------



## keishashadow

Good morning  Sunshines, brisk day at ormond beach, surely warmer by double the temps at home!

Mac Pencil us in, our treat, a big, juicy steak (or two, it’s vacation after all lol) in the fall

Already set up camp for the day. Detest vehicles on beach, this time booked a place up in ormond beach. Nice, quiet just 5 min drive from restaurant area. Haven’t stayed in such an old skool place since I was a kid. So we’ll kept, scrupulously clean (even the elevators lol).  We are top floor OF room. Like all beaches here that hard pack stuff but, will do nicely poolside

Re weather in mgm yesterday…don’t get me started. Rain not due until long after we rode RoTR

Dum dum dum

It went down while we were right outside getting on vehicle.  I would’ve bolted. Mr wanted to stay & wait it out.  By the time we did ride u can see i quickly became a drowned rat. 

Changed shirt in the car. Thank God I had in a sports bra.  Glad I did change as drive up took forever in the rain. Still the idiots drive like maniacs.  Had one almost clip us and a few other cars ahead of us.  We came to standstill 20 min later.  Turned out that little blue car was now a charred black & almost unrecognizable.  A shame. Hope he didn’t kill anyone  I4 is seriously such a nasty road

Have a great day all!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Good morning  Sunshines, brisk day at ormond beach, surely warmer by double the temps at home!
> 
> Mac Pencil us in, our treat, a big, juicy steak (or two, it’s vacation after all lol) in the fall
> 
> Already set up camp for the day. Detest vehicles on beach, this time booked a place up in ormond beach. Nice, quiet just 5 min drive from restaurant area. Haven’t stayed in such an old skool place since I was a kid. So we’ll kept, scrupulously clean (even the elevators lol).  We are top floor OF room. Like all beaches here that hard pack stuff but, will do nicely poolside
> 
> Re weather in mgm yesterday…don’t get me started. Rain not due until long after we rode RoTR
> 
> Dum dum dum
> 
> It went down while we were right outside getting on vehicle.  I would’ve bolted. Mr wanted to stay & wait it out.  By the time we did ride u can see i quickly became a drowned rat.
> 
> Changed shirt in the car. Thank God I had in a sports bra.  Glad I did change as drive up took forever in the rain. Still the idiots drive like maniacs.  Had one almost clip us and a few other cars ahead of us.  We came to standstill 20 min later.  Turned out that little blue car was now a charred black & almost unrecognizable.  A shame. Hope he didn’t kill anyone  I4 is seriously such a nasty road
> 
> Have a great day all!



Love the pictures Janet.......I think we`ll be adding that beach to our list of places to visit, it looks lovely.......need some food recommendations though.........and glad the hotel is pristine....all you need sometimes.

Sports bra.......I had my friends in hysterics at my attempts to remove my lock and load in December.......I did say I should have bought the larger size, but found out after the fact........lol....least now I know!! 

Yes, the I-4 is a nightmare in certain parts. Some drivers just don`t have a clue. Good to see you popping in for a quick visit and enjoy....... 





Beautiful day, but still so cold. 

Never did find a suitcase today. They all felt so cheap and not quality, so will leave it for now, it doesn`t need to be a LV, but some looked like they wouldn`t last one journey. Did buy some olives for tomorrow night as we plan to have a charcuterie board, not a huge one as it`s just the two of us, but we still like a nice little selection.

We had a quick book group meeting.....that last book went out the window by all except 2. Told the girl who is choosing next it has to be fun!! Think one might be leaving, not surprised......

Moussaka is more or less put together, just need to pop it in the oven later for dinner. And another quiet day for us really......and think it`ll be a quiet weekend again. 

Mid afternoon pot of tea time......


----------



## Charade67

We are now the owners of a new water heater.  That was an expense we weren't expecting. The joys of home ownership. 

I need to do some cleaning today, but first a nap. I woke up at 4:30 again and couldn't get back to sleep.  Housework will have to wait.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> We are now the owners of a new water heater. That was an expense we weren't expecting. The joys of home ownership.


Does your county require an overflow tank too?  That’s the icing on cake here

Carole We hit up one yet another Greek diner yesterday as worse for road wear lol. Roast Turkey & chicken parm. Barely got thru half of it. Had to save room for lemon meringue pie.  Good, scratch food for under $12 each lol

I love a rocket launch from the beach   Nice surprise with the delay.  . Ground control to Major Tom…


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Happy Friday Dance!!!  Insert the dancing Banana - as that's how I feel today.  

Just watched the SpaceX launch.  Manager came into my office about some clerical duty...and we ended up watching it together - when he wondered what he was listening to lol

Picked up some doughnuts for our coffee break today.  We all are needing the extra sugar jolt to get through today.  The doughnut and tea and tasting fantastic this morning. 



schumigirl said:


> Going to go look for a new suitcase today. The place we always bought ours has closed down so not too many places to look at them before you buy now. Of course you can buy a mllion online, but I like to see something before we buy it. Or we might just come out with two and buy one in Orlando, that might be easier as our suitcases are always so heavy.


We have found the same thing.  We went to buy  new luggage for our trip, and ended up not getting anything new, as we like to see if before we purchase it.  Hopefully you can find something before your trip.  I hope your weather improves.  It's actually beautiful today....BUT forecast is for wet snow tomorrow until Tuesday 


Lynne G said:


> As little one’s class today is turn in your work by midnight, she asked me what I am doing today. Um, not sure. It will be a ladies fun day, as both guys will be out by lunchtime, older one works, and DH continues to be the good son. MIL has had some health issues, so I’m glad DH is there for her.


Fun...I enjoy those lady fun days!!!  Enjoy all the moments!


keishashadow said:


> Already set up camp for the day. Detest vehicles on beach, this time booked a place up in ormond beach. Nice, quiet just 5 min drive from restaurant area. Haven’t stayed in such an old skool place since I was a kid. So we’ll kept, scrupulously clean (even the elevators lol). We are top floor OF room. Like all beaches here that hard pack stuff but, will do nicely poolside


I have to say, I'm as green as a jelly bean.  How I would love to have some sand under my feet right now.  Enjoy all the moments - even though you got wet yesterday at HS.  A day wet in a park is much better than being at work 


Charade67 said:


> We are now the owners of a new water heater. That was an expense we weren't expecting. The joys of home ownership.


Ugh....not fun...but at least you have hot water.  I know that ours is on it's last legs too.  We are just waiting for it to cr@p out.  As long as it doesn't do it on Mother's day (like our last one did and spent my mother's day helping to replace a hot water tank  ) 


keishashadow said:


> I love a rocket launch from the beach Nice surprise with the delay. . Ground control to Major Tom…


OOOO how awesome you got to see it!!!!  I was watching from my desk.  

Well, I should probably shuffle some papers and fill out some spreadsheets.  

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Sue M

Lynne, 1 day  so close yet so far!  That’s sad. Did you find an AP rate for PB?  They were out for my dates.  I do love PBH and looking forward to going back.

Schmi had to batten down the hatches!

Mac so sorry it’s taking so long for the dental work. When I had a couple of implants done for back molars I couldn’t chew much. I made fruit/yogurt smoothies which I liked. Used frozen fruit so was nice and thick. And the cold felt good.

Keisha great photos!  Good thing you had spare clothes in the car. Where was your poncho!  One trip we were in MGM and felt the wind kick up then looked up at sky and said yup time to get out of Dodge!  Got back to Poly just in time and sat on balcony. Very memorable storm. We faced MK and GF and could watch the storm coming in swallowing up MK and then GF. Lots of lightening and torrential rain.  On west coast we don’t get these kind of storms!  
I absolutely hate driving in Florida. A crazy mix of tourists, young male drivers and retirees. Like oil and water!  You should see I-95 down south.

Pumpkin fingers crossed for your raise!  

Charade the other day I put in a request for 3 & high floor hoping to get a view of some theme park stuff.  I also hear there’s a connecting bridge thru convention centre to RP I want to find!  Want a meal at Islands and Jake’s!  
Congrats on water heater!  Lol. My husband has ours replaced every 10 yrs just to be safe. But now we have a hot water on demand system.  Love it.

Kind of a funny day here. Can’t decide if it’s going to rain or not!

Going over to friends house up the lane for lunch!  With a few of the neighbour ladies and one from Calgary who used to live here. So I better get my skates on. Have to run up to the store and get milk then make my (keto) brownies to bring.


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin darn I didn’t know about launch. Always amazing to see. One day I’ll get to see in Florida!

Schumi I have to see and inspect luggage too when buying, opening up to see inside too.  I’ve had good luck with Samsonite.

Brownies in the oven!  Also picked up a pretty plant at corner store where I picked up milk.

Fun ladies day ahead!


----------



## soniam

After emailing the daughter of the co-owner/lead architect, she works there, we now have an appointment to come in to discuss what we need. The woman who declined us will be the project manager. She was very apologetic. Apparently, they have a monetary threshold for new customers, but repeat customers will be helped without a limit. She didn't see that we were repeat customers on the online form. I felt a little bad, because the owner pointed out that I had specified that in the request form. I was very gracious, because I really have no hard feelings. She even said that we are very valued customers. I hope they didn't gripe her out. Glad that's solved, because I absolutely detest trying to find a new general contractor.

I am so exhausted this week. Didn't get as much sleep as I need. I also started going back to yoga, so yoga twice a week and the gym with a trainer 3 times a week. We also stayed out late last night at the Tesla Cyber Rodeo. It was nice party. A lot of silly looking youngsters, which is always fun. We did get to do a self-guided tour of the factory. They had some displays up and some videos explaining the process. Some robots were moving, including the autonomous/trackless ones that move chassis and heavy equipment along the floor. It's a really nice state of the art factory. It's huge! They had a lot of food trucks. DH got food, but I ate before-hand so that I could be good. They also had bands, a drone show, and fireworks. They had all of the cars on display, including the original roadster, the new, not-yet-manufactured new roadster, the semi, and the cybertruck.

@keishashadow Sounds like you are having a good time. Nice that you saw the shuttle launch. One day I will!

@macraven Hope the dental stuff is finished soon and heals quickly.

@Charade67 Bummer about the water heater, but the new one will probably be more efficient and work better.

@Pumpkin1172 Hope you get the raise!

@schumigirl Brrr!

EDIT: I have also been watching closely for Guardians of the Galaxy AP previews at WDW. It seems they might occur while we are there for the wedding. I have never done an attraction preview, so that could be fun.


----------



## Sue M

soniam said:


> After emailing the daughter of the co-owner/lead architect, she works there, we now have an appointment to come in to discuss what we need. The woman who declined us will be the project manager. She was very apologetic. Apparently, they have a monetary threshold for new customers, but repeat customers will be helped without a limit. She didn't see that we were repeat customers on the online form. I felt a little bad, because the owner pointed out that I had specified that in the request form. I was very gracious, because I really have no hard feelings. She even said that we are very valued customers. I hope they didn't gripe her out. Glad that's solved, because I absolutely detest trying to find a new general contractor.
> 
> I am so exhausted this week. Didn't get as much sleep as I need. I also started going back to yoga, so yoga twice a week and the gym with a trainer 3 times a week. We also stayed out late last night at the Tesla Cyber Rodeo. It was nice party. A lot of silly looking youngsters, which is always fun. We did get to do a self-guided tour of the factory. They had some displays up and some videos explaining the process. Some robots were moving, including the autonomous/trackless ones that move chassis and heavy equipment along the floor. It's a really nice state of the art factory. It's huge! They had a lot of food trucks. DH got food, but I ate before-hand so that I could be good. They also had bands, a drone show, and fireworks. They had all of the cars on display, including the original roadster, the new, not-yet-manufactured new roadster, the semi, and the cybertruck.
> 
> @keishashadow Sounds like you are having a good time. Nice that you saw the shuttle launch. One day I will!
> 
> @macraven Hope the dental stuff is finished soon and heals quickly.
> 
> @Charade67 Bummer about the water heater, but the new one will probably be more efficient and work better.
> 
> @Pumpkin1172 Hope you get the raise!
> 
> @schumigirl Brrr!
> 
> EDIT: I have also been watching closely for Guardians of the Galaxy AP previews at WDW. It seems they might occur while we are there for the wedding. I have never done an attraction preview, so that could be fun.


Did Elon show up?


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I took a nap when the plumbers left and didn't wake up until 2:00. I guess I really needed to catch up on some sleep. I didn't get much accomplished today. 



schumigirl said:


> Never did find a suitcase today. They all felt so cheap and not quality, so will leave it for now, it doesn`t need to be a LV, but some looked like they wouldn`t last one journey


Good luck with the suitcase shopping. I bought a new set last year before my Universal trip. It's a nice, colorful paisley patter. Very easy to spot on the luggage carousel. 



keishashadow said:


> Does your county require an overflow tank too? That’s the icing on cake here


We didn't have one before, but the plumber said it is now code, so we have the overflow tank now. 



keishashadow said:


> I love a rocket launch from the beach Nice surprise with the delay. . Ground control to Major Tom…


I would love to see a launch in person sometime. I have a friend who went to high school near Cocoa Beach and he said his school would deliberately schedule fire drills to coincide with launch times so the students could watch.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Ugh....not fun...but at least you have hot water. I know that ours is on it's last legs too. We are just waiting for it to cr@p out. As long as it doesn't do it on Mother's day (like our last one did and spent my mother's day helping to replace a hot water tank


Fortunately we never had a problem with lack of heat. DH discovered it was leaking when he found standing water under the doormat in the garage. 



Sue M said:


> I absolutely hate driving in Florida. A crazy mix of tourists, young male drivers and retirees. Like oil and water! You should see I-95 down south.


I despised driving during the 6 years we lived there. Too many crazy drivers. 



soniam said:


> After emailing the daughter of the co-owner/lead architect, she works there, we now have an appointment to come in to discuss what we need. The woman who declined us will be the project manager. She was very apologetic. Apparently, they have a monetary threshold for new customers, but repeat customers will be helped without a limit.


And that's the way it should be. Glad you were able to get that straightened out. 


We have no plans so far for tomorrow. I'm thinking about shopping for a waffle iron. I have never had one before, but I finally have some space to store one.


----------



## Sue M

Charade soooo many crazy drivers!  And horrific accidents. One time we were heading out on I-95 to connect with Alligator Alley going over to gulf coast. 95 south was closed except for 1 outside lane. Bad accident. When we passed and looked you could barely make out there were 2 cars. Just pieces strewn over the freeway.


----------



## soniam

We are going to Moto GP this weekend, so I probably should go to bed now. Just got through dealing with the shorts I ordered for DS. He despises trying stuff on, and he's in-between the very largest boys sizes and mens size. He has a really tiny waist though for his height. Ugh! Did get some that worked. Have to send back some others, and ordered some replacements to try.

@Charade67 Glad you caught up on some sleep. I should follow your lead.



Sue M said:


> Did Elon show up?


Yes, he showed up fashionably late. It wasn't a very long talk, and he didn't really say anything that DH and I didn't already know. He talked about the factory construction process, and they drove onto the stage the first Model Y that was built in the factory. He's actually incredibly nerdy in-person. You can tell that he's not terribly comfortable around a lot of people, but he definitely can pull it off. There were some crazy people, mostly women/girls, yelling "We love you" in the audience. It was pretty hilarious. I saw a picture of Harrison Ford in the VIP/media area. I don't know if any other celebrities showed up. I got to meet some of DH's co-workers/employees that I hadn't worked with previously. There are several people there that I worked with, some very closely, at other companies. I managed one of them at a previous company. I got to meet his boss, who lives in California.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quiet night tonight at home.  

No energy to do anything else, but have the remote control in my hand, and mindlessly watching tv.  I don't have the mental capacity to watch anything new tonight, so just rewatching some Big Bang.  It's a favorite here!

Stopped at Costco (my work is 2 blocks away) on my way home and picked up the chicken burger and wedges meal.  Boys liked it...and it has lots of wedges for everyone - more than enough.  I can see this being a great option for Friday night dinner when I don't have the energy to cook much, but also don't want to spend the extra $$$ for ordering in.  

Seems the cold weather is moving in earlier than forecasted.  Hopefully that means it will move out fast as well.  I hope that this will be our last blast of cold weather.  The temps are supposed to be in the 20-30F range.  Time to pull out the socks again.  



soniam said:


> We also stayed out late last night at the Tesla Cyber Rodeo. It was nice party. A lot of silly looking youngsters, which is always fun. We did get to do a self-guided tour of the factory. They had some displays up and some videos explaining the process. Some robots were moving, including the autonomous/trackless ones that move chassis and heavy equipment along the floor. It's a really nice state of the art factory. It's huge! They had a lot of food trucks. DH got food, but I ate before-hand so that I could be good. They also had bands, a drone show, and fireworks. They had all of the cars on display, including the original roadster, the new, not-yet-manufactured new roadster, the semi, and the cybertruck.


That sounds like it would have been a great time!  Sounds like Elon would have been neat to watch arrive.  I always enjoy those unique out of the normal nights out.  

I am glad you got everything sorted with the architect.  


Charade67 said:


> I took a nap when the plumbers left and didn't wake up until 2:00. I guess I really needed to catch up on some sleep. I didn't get much accomplished today.


Some days we just need to nap!  I have learned to change my attitude towards not always having to "be productive".  Some days, we just need to recharge.  I try not to feel guilty about it.


Sue M said:


> Brownies in the oven! Also picked up a pretty plant at corner store where I picked up milk.


Yum!   I hope your dinner with your friend went well.

Well, I should get going.  Check in on youngest before he heads to bed.  He has the early 4am shift.  

I'll leave a light on for anyone coming in while it's dark out.


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quiet night tonight at home.
> 
> No energy to do anything else, but have the remote control in my hand, and mindlessly watching tv.  I don't have the mental capacity to watch anything new tonight, so just rewatching some Big Bang.  It's a favorite here!
> 
> Stopped at Costco (my work is 2 blocks away) on my way home and picked up the chicken burger and wedges meal.  Boys liked it...and it has lots of wedges for everyone - more than enough.  I can see this being a great option for Friday night dinner when I don't have the energy to cook much, but also don't want to spend the extra $$$ for ordering in.
> 
> Seems the cold weather is moving in earlier than forecasted.  Hopefully that means it will move out fast as well.  I hope that this will be our last blast of cold weather.  The temps are supposed to be in the 20-30F range.  Time to pull out the socks again.
> 
> 
> That sounds like it would have been a great time!  Sounds like Elon would have been neat to watch arrive.  I always enjoy those unique out of the normal nights out.
> 
> I am glad you got everything sorted with the architect.
> 
> Some days we just need to nap!  I have learned to change my attitude towards not always having to "be productive".  Some days, we just need to recharge.  I try not to feel guilty about it.
> 
> Yum!   I hope your dinner with your friend went well.
> 
> Well, I should get going.  Check in on youngest before he heads to bed.  He has the early 4am shift.
> 
> I'll leave a light on for anyone coming in while it's dark out.


Thanks Pumpkin. It was lunch and was so much fun. We’ve all known each other since our kids were in preschool or before. And the kids are all now in their 30’s. Always lots of laughs when we all get together. 
Tomorrow is dinner with another couple. To a great Greek restaurant.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Does your county require an overflow tank too?  That’s the icing on cake here
> 
> Carole We hit up one yet another Greek diner yesterday as worse for road wear lol. Roast Turkey & chicken parm. Barely got thru half of it. Had to save room for lemon meringue pie.  Good, scratch food for under $12 each lol
> 
> I love a rocket launch from the beach   Nice surprise with the delay.  . Ground control to Major Tom…




Love the pictures....food looks good, especially that turkey meal! And fabulous you saw the launch so close. We`ve only seen 2 in Florida, but they were from Orlando......will see one from the coast one day. 

We did watch it on my laptop, but not the same.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy Friday Dance!!!  Insert the dancing Banana - as that's how I feel today.
> 
> Just watched the SpaceX launch.  Manager came into my office about some clerical duty...and we ended up watching it together - when he wondered what he was listening to lol
> 
> Picked up some doughnuts for our coffee break today.  We all are needing the extra sugar jolt to get through today.  The doughnut and tea and tasting fantastic this morning.
> 
> 
> We have found the same thing.  We went to buy  new luggage for our trip, and ended up not getting anything new, as we like to see if before we purchase it.  Hopefully you can find something before your trip.  I hope your weather improves.  It's actually beautiful today....BUT forecast is for wet snow tomorrow until Tuesday
> 
> Fun...I enjoy those lady fun days!!!  Enjoy all the moments!
> 
> I have to say, I'm as green as a jelly bean.  How I would love to have some sand under my feet right now.  Enjoy all the moments - even though you got wet yesterday at HS.  A day wet in a park is much better than being at work
> 
> Ugh....not fun...but at least you have hot water.  I know that ours is on it's last legs too.  We are just waiting for it to cr@p out.  As long as it doesn't do it on Mother's day (like our last one did and spent my mother's day helping to replace a hot water tank  )
> 
> OOOO how awesome you got to see it!!!!  I was watching from my desk.
> 
> Well, I should probably shuffle some papers and fill out some spreadsheets.
> 
> Have a great day everyone




Haven`t had a doughnut for a while.....might get some today......

Yes, our weather is similar now, absolutely beautiful, but so cold, not heading out walking while it`s so chilly. 

I think we might wait till Orlando and buy something out there.......not much choice right now for some reason. 




Sue M said:


> Pumpkin darn I didn’t know about launch. Always amazing to see. One day I’ll get to see in Florida!
> 
> Schumi I have to see and inspect luggage too when buying, opening up to see inside too.  I’ve had good luck with Samsonite.
> 
> Brownies in the oven!  Also picked up a pretty plant at corner store where I picked up milk.
> 
> Fun ladies day ahead!



Seems to be a shortage of them where we were shopping. I like a soft bodied case but they had hard shell ones in abundance. 





Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. I took a nap when the plumbers left and didn't wake up until 2:00. I guess I really needed to catch up on some sleep. I didn't get much accomplished today.
> 
> 
> Good luck with the suitcase shopping. I bought a new set last year before my Universal trip. It's a nice, colorful paisley patter. Very easy to spot on the luggage carousel.
> 
> 
> We didn't have one before, but the plumber said it is now code, so we have the overflow tank now.
> 
> 
> I would love to see a launch in person sometime. I have a friend who went to high school near Cocoa Beach and he said his school would deliberately schedule fire drills to coincide with launch times so the students could watch.
> 
> 
> Fortunately we never had a problem with lack of heat. DH discovered it was leaking when he found standing water under the doormat in the garage.
> 
> 
> I despised driving during the 6 years we lived there. Too many crazy drivers.
> 
> 
> And that's the way it should be. Glad you were able to get that straightened out.
> 
> 
> We have no plans so far for tomorrow. I'm thinking about shopping for a waffle iron. I have never had one before, but I finally have some space to store one.




A good nap is worth it`s weight in gold! 

We do love driving in Orlando and around Florida, but yes there are some crazy drivers. We noticed young women seem to the ultra aggressive on our last few trips, I think they`ve taken over from the classic boy racer image. Sadly their horsepower outweighs their intelligence and driving ability usually.





soniam said:


> We are going to Moto GP this weekend, so I probably should go to bed now. Just got through dealing with the shorts I ordered for DS. He despises trying stuff on, and he's in-between the very largest boys sizes and mens size. He has a really tiny waist though for his height. Ugh! Did get some that worked. Have to send back some others, and ordered some replacements to try.
> 
> @Charade67 Glad you caught up on some sleep. I should follow your lead.
> 
> 
> Yes, he showed up fashionably late. It wasn't a very long talk, and he didn't really say anything that DH and I didn't already know. He talked about the factory construction process, and they drove onto the stage the first Model Y that was built in the factory. He's actually incredibly nerdy in-person. You can tell that he's not terribly comfortable around a lot of people, but he definitely can pull it off. There were some crazy people, mostly women/girls, yelling "We love you" in the audience. It was pretty hilarious. I saw a picture of Harrison Ford in the VIP/media area. I don't know if any other celebrities showed up. I got to meet some of DH's co-workers/employees that I hadn't worked with previously. There are several people there that I worked with, some very closely, at other companies. I managed one of them at a previous company. I got to meet his boss, who lives in California.



When Elon talks, his passion is palpable. I have watched so many interviews with him and you can become addicted to his speeches due to his passion. You can see him logically working out how  explain something better, or already have a better way of explaining what he has just spoken about. Incredibly enigmatic man. Some folks find th eengineering side of his interviews boring, but my goodness I`m hooked on them, even the bits I don`t understand until he explains them. Fascinating man and is number 2 choice on my table for five famous folks alive or dead for dinner.......






Slept so late again today........this is becoming a lovely habit on a Saturday......

Another very sunny bit cold day today, barely over the freezing with real feel, so although it`s too cold right now to walk, we might head out this afternoon for a walk if it stays nice. 

Also recording the Australian qualifying and race tomorrow as it`s going on before we get up. Once upon a time we used to get up in the middle of night to watch both qualifying and the race regardless of time......but now, it`s just not the same. We still watch it, but not with the same passion. 

Charcuterie for dinner tonight.......we didn`t get any smoked salmon which we do like to go alongside everything else....but we have enough. Going to bake some cornbread instead of our usual rosemary and garlic bread (keisha`s recipe I still use) and maybe a nice cocktail tonight as I think we`re going to watch the Greatest Showman on the big screen tonight. 

Bacon up soon.........brunch today instead of breakfast....and as always a pot of tea or two.....

























Have a wonderful Saturday 


​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay a Saturday morning.  Oh so quiet.  And that’s a good thing. A rainy morning, then just clouds.  And a cool feeling 56 the high.

Was the weirdest thing.  In the middle of the night, I heard someone say hey lynne right near my  ear.  DH was sound asleep, and it was not his voice, and kids were, I think, still watching or online playing, and they don’t usually say hey, nor call or refer to me other than mom, and it didn’t sound like them. Not anyone’s voice I recognized.  Odd dream?  Was a little like what the .. But decided it was nothing to be worried about. Did go back to sleep.  After I enjoyed a very long shower, I am like I can still remember it. Which is also odd, as I rarely remember what I dream about. Eh.  So dreaming for sure. Guess I need to be focused on something else, then will forget about it.

Like reading the thread and the Dis.  

Yay, for Son to be so busy, and nice your plans got straightened out, and how neat to see that car manufacturing plant and saw Elon.  Yeah, when my kids went from kids to adult shoes and clothes, my poor pocketbook got lighter.  Yeah, most kids’ clothes don’t have narrow waists.  Glad to hear DS has some new shorts.  Older one always, and mostly still does, wear basketball shorts, or shorts that have stretchy waistbands. Has a few that button, with zippers.  They are the more dressy ones.  Yeah, as a kid, he hated to go clothes shopping.  Now, while not like to do it much, does go with me, to try on.  I don’t mind returns, but can be annoying to have to stop back to that store, or drop off to mail back. 

Yay for a Costco run. We think of the three big box stores, Costco has the nicer items, Pumpkin.  Your DS has an early work start.  Older one usually works on a Saturday, but this week, he’s off today.  He asked his work to not give him early start times. He has had a few of those though.  You still have lower temps than us. Hope you get much warmer weather soon.

Sue, glad to hear fun times with long known friend, and yay for a Greek meal out. 

Charade, we are on our second water heater, and will probably get another one sooner than later.  It has an expiration sticker, so we will get a new one when we get close to that date. The old one, also started to leak. Yeah, they are not cheap, but at least usually readily available when you need it.  And yep, no shame in a nap.  I tend to do them late in the afternoon, or like last night, a little napping as watching crap on Friday night.  I do think bodies need a certain amount of sleep, to recharge and let the body truly rest.       

Actually, there are crazy drivers everywhere.  Including the guy, that almost hit oncoming traffic, as he kept going over the middle double line. Swerved so back fast, almost slammed against the high berm on the other side of the road.  Little one knew to give him more room then usual.  Always told my kids to drive defensively. Thankfully, he turned in the 4 way stop sign, though did not stop, at his stop sign, nor signal he was turning, and almost an accident there.  And when we were coming home from the huge mall we stopped by, after a quick trip to the closest outlets, we thought for a Friday afternoon, the traffic was more thick than should be. Turned from the radio music station to the news one, to hear the traffic report. Yep, not one but two accidents on the highway we were on, but thankfully we were still moving as both had recently been cleared.  And hehe, accident on the highway on the opposite side of the city, and drivers were trying to turn around, and were getting stuck in the mud on the side of the road. Yeah, only in my City. So yep, more like stupid drivers, more then crazy.  And the adage applied to drivers too.  If there is something stupid enough to do, there is driver stupid enough to do it.  Like the guy, that decided to drive down the rails, for a good couple hundred feet, as he was passing over one of the more smooth railroad road crossings. Or the guy, that turned on the one way road that was outbound, not inbound.  We were on that outbound only road in the turn lane, and he passed us and went around the curve that we just came around to wait at the light.  We prayed no one was coming around that blind curve behind us, not expecting to see that wrong way car. Sigh. 

So DH is again, out the door, since he will be doing these all day visits until she passes away. At least a highway makes it a not too long trip. And with little one, older one and me, with not much planned today, it’s still a very quiet house.  So tea and the rest of the eggs and bacon, as I made sandwiches for DH to eat and bring, and I rather just eat it on my plate, and finish it up.  Kids will probably do brunch.  By then, I’ll be ready to eat again.  Hehe, both DH and I are early risers.  Week days, weekends and many days when on vacation. 

Super Stupendously happy Saturday.  Yay, so enjoying your live trip report and pictures Keisha. 


Beep beep beep, phone just said moderate rain in 10 minutes.  Yeah, I have no reason to go out in that rain.  Still in my pajamas.


----------



## schumigirl

WOOOOHOOOOO.......

One of my 3 horses just won the Grand National!!!!! 

Spending spree coming up.......     

My other horse came second, third horse went out early......I know nothing of form or betting, we go with a names we like.......Tom`s horses came 6th and the other 2 fell too. 

Haven`t picked a winner for a while....we don`t gamble generally but we do put bets on for the Grand National every year.......lucky!!! 

Will be starting to put together dinner soon......charcuterie has no cooking at all, plate it up on slates and boards and we`re done. Cornbread turned out lovely, friends dropped in and they took some away with them too.......enjoyed a glass of wine with them and some snacks so not desperate to eat early. 

Then The Greatest Showman is on the big screen tonight.....gotta love some Hugh Jackman.........

I miss the icons on the laptop.......


----------



## buckeev

Howdy you *SANs Cool Cats!*
Just back from a very tasty Orlando trip! *F & G* offerings were the best we've experienced! DANG! That *BISON *& those* GRILLED OYSTERS THO!!!* And, Oh yeah...I actually had my FIRST EVER *Avocado *TOAST!!! *#boujiebuckeev*  I think we tried *19 *different items-BY FAR the most we've ever had at any Epcot Foodie Event! Flowers-n-such are *GORGEOUS*! Crowds were pretty heavy, but nothing like Christmas crowds...(regardless of what a lot of folks are saying.) Of course, YMMV. First stay at AKL: Snagged Savannah View for 5 of the nights and the animals were very active most of the day.   Highly recommend if you're DVC, IMO it's an outstanding $ value using your points. (Sleeper sofa is Donkey butt though.) Other than that, 8.5 from the Texas Judge!
But...time to stop waxin' effusive ...

*CAUTION: Activating RANT MODE!
GENIE+ STINKS!!! *
This was our third WDW trip since G+ started in October and it has been worse for us each time. It SERIOUSLY penalizes late sleepers, (or at least those of us that really don't want to hafta wake up before the Sun's up!) "Big ticket" rides are pretty much "gone" within SECONDS of the 7 AM "Start Time" every morning. Even the A La Carte, PAY-AS-GO offerings are gobbled up in a nano-second, or-best case-scenario, an extra $15 PP might get you a 9:45PM ressie for Jungle Cruise! (well, JC was a bit less...), ..(that's $15 per person on top of the $15 to subscribe to *GENIE+* ...PER DAY! I did tap the refresh numerous times and every once-in-a-while, I'd see Remy or Test Track or one of the "Big" rides show a Lightning Lane purchase option pop up...but by the time I continued through the purchase procedure, it would disappear, or give me a different time window that conflicted with a Dining Reservation, Parade, Fireworks Show, etc. Of course, "Standby" is usually available on most rides. Heck, Flight of Passage was only *220 *minutes when we had planned on doing it. 
We spent an incredible amount of time with our faces crammed into our smart phones, (don't get me started about battery life and screen brightness!) I've been carrying charging blocks into the parks since the Nixon administration-(exaggeration)-but have never drained a 12,000 AND a 20,000 MAH external batteries...even with Gage watching Barney videos all day! (Not exaggeration.)

We visited Guest Services a couple of times and while they seemed genuinely sympathetic to our situation, they offered ZERO remedies. 
I think it takes A LOT to get me to post anything negative about Disney. GENIE+ is firmly entrenched in the "A LOT" category for us. 
We were so frustrated with it that we drove to Universal and proceeded to ride Velocicoaster and Hagrid's and HP Train...all on standby only! AND *BUTTERBEER!!!*
(Note to self: Don't let USO APs expire!)
Our next Orlando trip-USO and DIZ-isn't until mid-ish October and I plan on investing some time to figure out what I'm doing wrong at WDW and evaluate my diminishing Uber Planner Skills. 
* END RANT*

Missed Y'all!

Robert


----------



## Sue M

Schumi perhaps luggage shortage is due to not many travelling for a long time then bam, lots of travel. I have both the Samsonite soft and hard sided sets. Lately I’ve been using the hard side ones. 
Congrats on winning your race. We watch some of the big races on tv and we pick our horses generally on name, colour…real technical lol. 

Lynne  yikes that’s scary. I’ve had similar dream?  Where I heard a voice. Scared the pants off me.  Sometimes just a laugh. I have no idea what that is.  Someone from the other side?  Creepy.
Did you find AP rate for your PB dates?  I keep looking to see if a 2 queen will appear. Right now daughter and I have a king room. I don’t mind sharing king bed. Plenty of room but I think the sofa may fold out too. However 2 queens is preferable.

Not much sleep last night. Woke up at 3:30 and couldn’t get back to sleep. So didn’t go paddle today.

Sun is shining so will go out for a walk. Before I do some vacuuming. Our friends we’re going out to dinner with (just another couple) are coming over for drinks first. So guess I should make up an appie plate. Maybe just some meats and cheese, olives…

Buckeev we love AKL too.  Last stay at AKL we snagged a CL Arusha savanna room cheaper than just Arusha view without CL!  Someone goofed on website!  We saw that and grabbed it!  
No way- first time for avocado toast?  I love it with a sprinkling of Everything Seasoning on top from Trader Joes. 
I’ve read lots of complaints about Genie+  All saying same as you. Paid for it and was awaste of $ because everything is gone in seconds. Then nothing till dinner time!  I hope you write to guest relations. They really need to fix this. The old system was way better. And the DL system was great. It worked really well. But they changed to Genie+ too. And nobody likes it.  They’ve really messed everything up. I hate the park reservations system too. 
Our last trip in August 2021 was before Genie, we had no FP at all. Was there 2 weeks and only got to ride new Rise of Resistance once. And was lucky to get that.  Did half of what we usually do and for more


----------



## macraven

Welcome back home homie Buckeev!
And many thanks sharing with all of us how it really is at the Motherland 

It’s all over my head at this point in how to do Disney and still have a few pennies left in my pocket

The new system which includes genie is not sinking in with me

I have the money but will not pay the money to lose my sleep to be up early to book a ride
Just won’t be happening for me going solo.

Only way I would be back at Disney is if my son sets everything up and all I have to do if follow the family.

But I’m sure many will adapt to the new system and love it
I started going to Disney when they opened back in early 1970’s
Was so easy of a park to enjoy.

I ventured out today to go to Publix 
Low crowds and of course limited things I needed for dinner for Sunday
But did get enough items to carry us thru for a few days

Tonight we order out and Sunday will roast a chicken.

What is everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## schumigirl

hey buckeev......well, mixed trip there for you......glad you enjoyed the oysters!! Yes, don`t let those UO passes expire.......good to see you.

Sue M.....what a coincidence......we`re having similar tonight.....charcuterie is always a hit when we have friends round, and enjoy it when it`s just the two of us too.....

They said there is no shortage of luggage, just didn`t have what we wanted, I thought that too. I`m not keen on hard sided luggage though.





Letting the cheese and meat come to room temperature before enjoying with some nice red wine.......shrimp are seared and just have scallops to quickly sear too and we`re ready to eat soon. Bought a pineapple cream cheese ring to try, haven`t had it before, looks nice.....I think someone has already sampled it........

Still a gorgeous night out there, but very chilly.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Welcome back home homie Buckeev!
> And many thanks sharing with all of us how it really is at the Motherland
> 
> It’s all over my head at this point in how to do Disney and still have a few pennies left in my pocket
> 
> The new system which includes genie is not sinking in with me
> 
> I have the money but will not pay the money to lose my sleep to be up early to book a ride
> Just won’t be happening for me going solo.
> 
> Only way I would be back at Disney is if my son sets everything up and all I have to do if follow the family.
> 
> But I’m sure many will adapt to the new system and love it
> I started going to Disney when they opened back in early 1970’s
> Was so easy of a park to enjoy.
> 
> I ventured out today to go to Publix
> Low crowds and of course limited things I needed for dinner for Sunday
> But did get enough items to carry us thru for a few days
> 
> Tonight we order out and Sunday will roast a chicken.
> 
> What is everyone up to this weekend?



No plans for us.....my friends are worried we are becoming hermits......lol.....turning down dinner and lunch invitations is not something we usually do......

Low crowds on a Saturday is a win in a grocery store! 

We enjoyed Disney in 07/08 but my goodness it does not sound fun anymore......folks glued to a phone is not my idea of fun. 

I am up to enjoying a very nice red wine tonight if that counts as plans.......lol......Tom chose this one and it smells very nice.......time to enjoy it!!


----------



## Charade67

We are now the proud owners of a waffle iron. We will try it out sometime this week.  I also picked up a gift bag while we were out. There is a young couple at my church who are getting married next month. We are having a small shower for them tomorrow. They registered for some interesting things on Amazon, so I picked something fun from their list - a burrito blanket. 

I go a nice surprise in the mail.  I have a credit card with American Airlines and I have earned a $125 flight credit. I'll be saving that to spend on the flight when we go to Disneyland next year. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> No energy to do anything else, but have the remote control in my hand, and mindlessly watching tv. I don't have the mental capacity to watch anything new tonight, so just rewatching some Big Bang. It's a favorite here!


I do that too. Probably more often than I should.  Often I watch Castle or whatever Avengers movie is on at the time. 



Lynne G said:


> Was the weirdest thing. In the middle of the night, I heard someone say hey lynne right near my ear. DH was sound asleep, and it was not his voice, and kids were, I think, still watching or online playing, and they don’t usually say hey, nor call or refer to me other than mom, and it didn’t sound like them. Not anyone’s voice I recognized. Odd dream? Was a little like what the .. But decided it was nothing to be worried about. Did go back to sleep. After I enjoyed a very long shower, I am like I can still remember it. Which is also odd, as I rarely remember what I dream about. Eh. So dreaming for sure. Guess I need to be focused on something else, then will forget about it.


I've had that happen too. I've been asleep, but wake up because I think I hear B say "mom", but she isn't in the house. 



schumigirl said:


> One of my 3 horses just won the Grand National!!!!!


Congratulations!



buckeev said:


> _CAUTION: Activating RANT MODE!_
> GENIE+ STINKS!!!


I completely agree. I think we wasted our money on it last month. We tried to reserve RotR at exactly 7 am and the earliest time we could get was 5:35.

I am so envious of your savannah view room. That is on my bucket list. 



Sue M said:


> No way- first time for avocado toast?


I have never had avocado toast. Then again, I don't like avocado.


----------



## Lynne G

Sue, no, haven’t seen an AP rate at all this year.  We too have a king room.  I’m hoping when I get there, they may give us 2 beds.  While little one and I have shared before, we too much rather have 2 beds.  I keep checking, though now what I reserved at is finally at the same rate as now seen at RP, both I would say, are high for mid August. Really hoping to see a lower rate.  But at least happy at PBH, as we both prefer it if same price as RP.  

Even more odd.  My sister said she was awake at the same time I said I heard that voice. She had gotten up to use the restroom, and was thinking hard about our mom.  Yeah, 2 years gone as of 2 days ago.  Maybe it was just a sign from mom.  Who knows? I don’t believe in ghosts. Guess our minds do funny things when you are in a deep sleep and REM going on.  

Yay Buckeev.  Thanks for a great report.  Yeah, my kids finally want to go back.  I’m scared about how crazy that genie is.  The fact that neither kid is an early riser, I can see us just deciding what limited important things we want to do, then just wing the rest, with standing in line.  Sad. As now still have to reserve a park each day.  Way too much wheels to turn for me.  We have blissfully gone to the other parks, with not any of those worries.  

And so, a great breakfast from the Jewish restaurant we sometimes go to.  All were full, then now mid afternoon, all looking for food.  Pancakes were leftover, but I think older one ate them.  Eh, maybe will make a salad.  At least the sun is out, though my phone says rain coming in 25 minutes.  Was rainy and overcast until now.  And a little cool.  Though store we went to after the meal was way too warm feeling. 

Yay for Charade to get a waffle iron.  I use mine every so often.  We like waffles, and they are easy to make.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> We watch some of the big races on tv and we pick our horses generally on name, colour…real technical lol.



lol.....we do the same thing!! Usually a jockey wearing purple works for me, but I just went for names yesterday......didn`t know how much I won till Tom told me.....I have no clue, but very happy!!! 




Charade67 said:


> We are now the proud owners of a waffle iron. We will try it out sometime this week.  I also picked up a gift bag while we were out. There is a young couple at my church who are getting married next month. We are having a small shower for them tomorrow. They registered for some interesting things on Amazon, so I picked something fun from their list - a burrito blanket.
> 
> I go a nice surprise in the mail.  I have a credit card with American Airlines and I have earned a $125 flight credit. I'll be saving that to spend on the flight when we go to Disneyland next year.
> 
> 
> I do that too. Probably more often than I should.  Often I watch Castle or whatever Avengers movie is on at the time.
> 
> 
> I've had that happen too. I've been asleep, but wake up because I think I hear B say "mom", but she isn't in the house.
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> I completely agree. I think we wasted our money on it last month. We tried to reserve RotR at exactly 7 am and the earliest time we could get was 5:35.
> 
> I am so envious of your savannah view room. That is on my bucket list.
> 
> 
> I have never had avocado toast. Then again, I don't like avocado.


 
I love avocado, on it`s own or in a sandwich works. But, for years I wouldn`t eat them as I thought I hated them, maybe I had a bad one at some point. 

Enjoy your waffle iron! 




It is a gorgeous morning here......sun is blistering in the sky and early on it was very cold, below freezing again. But, going to be warmer later so think this afternoon we`ll head down to the beach and walk along the front and enjoy the sunshine. 

Doing chicken breasts stuffed with brie and a spot of cranberry sauce for dinner tonight, will wrap the chicken with some proscuitto, always a popular choice to cook here. They are much larger than I realised when I bought them. 

Just watched the Australian Grand Prix we recorded early this morning, we had no plans to get up to watch it as we used to, much prefer a Sunday snuggle. 

So same as yesterday, it`ll be a small brunch today, I have some croissants, continental meats and a cheese selection with olives and stuffed cherry peppers. Already enjoyed 2 pots of tea, but time to eat now........
























Have a wonderful Sunday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Sunday morning.  Another cooler day, with it 43 degrees out now and overcast, and heard our heater on for just a little bit in the wee hours.  Now, house just feels a little cool, so a throw is over me.  At least a much lower chance of rain showers today.  Yesterday, we had enough rain, the roads were wet at times throughout the day and early last night. The high is only 7 degrees higher than the temp now.  And so, no need to put away the pants nor the jacket.  

But that back to routine readiness day.  Trash goes out, and last night, while picking up older one from the bar he met up with coworkers were at, as all were having drinks as was goodbye to coworkers moving out of state to work at that location’s company store, saw my car needs gas.  So there’s that to get today.  

So alarm already set.  Trash goes out, so that’s our right after dinner task.  Earlier nighttime for me.  And, older one works today.  He was in bed before me last night. Came by to say, he wasn’t feeling well, and said to get him up, if he doesn’t get up with his alarm that goes off 4 hours from now.  He knows I would be up much earlier than him.  DH is again ready to go.  I get those early breakfasts every day, though much bigger and almost always hot food on the days I don’t have work. And since sandwich types are easy to eat in the car, had some tortillas, so DH got eggs, cheese, slices of red peppers and home fries burrito.  Wrapped them in foil, so will be easy for him to eat, and I think my MIL will eat one too.  If not, I’m sure DH can eat two.  

Thus, I got a leftovers breakfast.   But that’s fine. I’m full enough.  And now have that nice and quiet house for a few hours.  Thinking of going to the Jewish deli that is known to get NYC made bagels in the early morning.  To get the bagels warm, I think I’ll be out the door shortly.  Nothing like picking out your bagels out from the large paper bags they are taking out of the truck that had just come back from NYC. So bagel lunch for the kids, and older one can have a bagel sandwich before he leaves for work just before lunchtime.  He won’t be back until after dinner.  So it will be a little one and me day.  Nice about that, is the car passenger has to pay for the gas, but won’t have to pump, as driver usually does that. I think we also have to do just a little grocery shopping, as it’s usually the day we get the missing  items we want to have in our kitchen stock.  

Super Serene Sunday homies.  Say dry, stay safe, be just enough warm, it feels wonderful out, and hope all are feeling good and will find happiness this Palm Sunday.


----------



## macraven

Lynne you will be getting closer to warmer weather every day

You will soon be in shorts and flip flops
When you start to reach the 70’s and it holds there for days, no more cool temps for you

Won’t that be nice!

We have had more storms in the past week and periods of rain which have kept out temperatures in the low to upper 70’s

That number might seem warm for you but it is chilly for us
The rain has kept us from our usual heat up.

We went out to eat last night to a popular place in town
More of a southern style of diner
Mr Mac loves the place and I basically tolerate the menu
But I’m not the one cooking it so it does work for me

Food is a bit more greaser of a bit  for me.

But they have the beer Mr Mac likes which is why we occasionally go there.

I stay with their schrimp and okra and hush puppies
I give it score of 6 out of 10

It is near our house and it has beer that Mr Mac likes

Last week we had the ac on when temps hit 77
Our house is air tight and holds the heat
With temps predictions of back to the normal range of weather, ac will be back on

Heat i can handle, lower temperatures I can not

Hope all the homies have a great laid back day!


----------



## schumigirl

mac.....I adore hush puppies and shrimp, okra not so much. Glad you had a lovely evening out with your sweetheart. 

Yep, heat works for me too..........





Well, we did enjoy a lovely walk along the seafront today, man it was busy!!! We`re in the middle of the Easter holidays for schools and when the sun comes out.....so do the tourists. Fish and chip eaters everywhere, if it wasn`t that they were having ice creams. 

We only walked 5 miles, but it was enough today, nice, sunny and not cold at all. 

Beef joint was lovely, made a red wine jus and dauphinoise potatoes.....not very healthy, but delicious and beef was perfectly rare. And ate far too much of it......now to sloth along the sofa for a couple of hours. 

Tea first though..........


----------



## Sue M

Dinner last night was so good!  With good company. That Greek restaurant never disappoints.
Chicken breasts tonight. Sitting in a Chipolte marinade.  Heading out soon with friend for a dog walk before the rains start. Really clouding up.

Charade what a wonderful surprise, esp as airfares are predicted to go up!  Enjoy the new waffle iron!

Schumi hope you find some luggage you like!  A friend convinced me to try the hard sided. I didn’t think I’d like it, but now I go for that set more than the soft sided one. Go figure.
Sounds like a nice walk! 

Lynne it’s possible that the AP rates only go to mid Aug. maybe they’ll release more soon. Fingers crossed for you.
it’s in the 40’s here too. Brrr. Weatherman is saying we’re 10 degrees lower than seasonal average.

Mac I’m with you, I handle heat way better than cold.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Dinner last night was so good!  With good company. That Greek restaurant never disappoints.
> Chicken breasts tonight. Sitting in a Chipolte marinade.  Heading out soon with friend for a dog walk before the rains start. Really clouding up.
> 
> Charade what a wonderful surprise, esp as airfares are predicted to go up!  Enjoy the new waffle iron!
> 
> Schumi hope you find some luggage you like!  A friend convinced me to try the hard sided. I didn’t think I’d like it, but now I go for that set more than the soft sided one. Go figure.
> Sounds like a nice walk!
> 
> Lynne it’s possible that the AP rates only go to mid Aug. maybe they’ll release more soon. Fingers crossed for you.
> it’s in the 40’s here too. Brrr. Weatherman is saying we’re 10 degrees lower than seasonal average.
> 
> Mac I’m with you, I handle heat way better than cold.



We did have some hard sided luggage years back......French baggage handlers showed us how easy it was to crack.......lol.....I think we`re going with heading out with two and buying one out there, there`s just nothing that catches our eye. 






My husband out of the blue half an hour ago asked........weren`t we supposed to have chicken stuffed with brie for dinner........lol.......took him a while to realise I had changed my mind and cooked a beef joint. He was setting the table and I put the beef down to rest......never noticed......we`ll have the chicken tomorrow night I think. 

Think I`ll sleep like a log tonight, yawning my head off already........not even 9.30!


----------



## macraven

Schumi 
Tell Tom we are having roasted chicken tonight and he should come on over to join us 

Tag along with him as we will have plenty of food tonight


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> We did have some hard sided luggage years back......French baggage handlers showed us how easy it was to crack.......lol.....I think we`re going with heading out with two and buying one out there, there`s just nothing that catches our eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband out of the blue half an hour ago asked........weren`t we supposed to have chicken stuffed with brie for dinner........lol.......took him a while to realise I had changed my mind and cooked a beef joint. He was setting the table and I put the beef down to rest......never noticed......we`ll have the chicken tomorrow night I think.
> 
> Think I`ll sleep like a log tonight, yawning my head off already........not even 9.30!


I’ve heard that about cracking!  Lots of shopping opportunities in Florida!  We just finished our chicken dinner!  Hope I sleep like a log tonight!


macraven said:


> Schumi
> Tell Tom we are having roasted chicken tonight and he should come on over to join us
> 
> Tag along with him as we will have plenty of food tonight


Lol!  We had chicken too. Lots of opps for Tom!  


Geez it’s too cold for spring. Wore heavy hoody and fleece gloves. Dogs had their jackets on!  Ominous clouds gathering. They’re calling for a risk of T-storms, rare here. We dodged the rain. Just a few drops then stopped. Starting to spit again. Crazy weather this week.  I’m ready for more springlike weather.

Tomorrow my daughters and I are going over to a family friend’s house to paint Easter eggs!  

Lots on TV tonight, The Dead, Sandington, and Outlander!


----------



## Charade67

Late night check in. I napped this afternoon so I am going to be awake for awhile. 

Today we had a small shower for a young couple at church. I was asked to bring meatballs. Thankfully all were eaten, but I had some sauce remaining in the crockpot. There was no good place to dump it at church, so I figured I would do that when we got home. Dh pot the crockpot in the back seat of the car, but apparently didn’t secure it very well. He took a corner too hard and the crock pot managed to turn upside down. The back seat looked like a crime  scene.  Dh went inside the house to get some paper towels and came back with the partial roll from the kitchen. I told him there were some in the downstairs spare room and he said he looked, but couldn’t find any.  This is what you see as soon as you walk into the room. 



We got the car cleaned, but I think he will be smelling meatballs for the next week.


----------



## macraven

Well charade at least he did the clean up 
in the car

Gotta give him points for that


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi
> Tell Tom we are having roasted chicken tonight and he should come on over to join us
> 
> Tag along with him as we will have plenty of food tonight




lol.....he would too!! I was just surprised no one said....where`s the chicken when I put the joint in the middle of the table.......men!!




Sue M said:


> I’ve heard that about cracking!  Lots of shopping opportunities in Florida!  We just finished our chicken dinner!  Hope I sleep like a log tonight!
> 
> Lol!  We had chicken too. Lots of opps for Tom!
> 
> 
> Geez it’s too cold for spring. Wore heavy hoody and fleece gloves. Dogs had their jackets on!  Ominous clouds gathering. They’re calling for a risk of T-storms, rare here. We dodged the rain. Just a few drops then stopped. Starting to spit again. Crazy weather this week.  I’m ready for more springlike weather.
> 
> Tomorrow my daughters and I are going over to a family friend’s house to paint Easter eggs!
> 
> Lots on TV tonight, The Dead, Sandington, and Outlander!



When you see how the baggage handlers throw cases around, I`m surprised there`s not more damage to our luggage. Our cases don`t look the best, but they seem to be hardy enough for now.

Oh you`re right......it doesn`t feel like spring yet here either. Beautiful sunshine, but that chill is still there. Hoping it warms up sooner, I think it will.





Charade67 said:


> Late night check in. I napped this afternoon so I am going to be awake for awhile.
> 
> Today we had a small shower for a young couple at church. I was asked to bring meatballs. Thankfully all were eaten, but I had some sauce remaining in the crockpot. There was no good place to dump it at church, so I figured I would do that when we got home. Dh pot the crockpot in the back seat of the car, but apparently didn’t secure it very well. He took a corner too hard and the crock pot managed to turn upside down. The back seat looked like a crime  scene.  Dh went inside the house to get some paper towels and came back with the partial roll from the kitchen. I told him there were some in the downstairs spare room and he said he looked, but couldn’t find any.  This is what you see as soon as you walk into the room.
> 
> View attachment 661567
> 
> We got the car cleaned, but I think he will be smelling meatballs for the next week.



I think that`s a man thing at times when they can`t see what`s in front of them......but goodness me, that must have looked quite the sight on the back seat!!




And we`re round to Monday again.........lovely sunrise this morning again and not too bad a temp today, so we`ll be out walking this morning and then few bits and bobs for shopping, mainly fresh produce and Tom wants new trainers, so might head down to the retail park for a bimble around.

And yes, dinner tonight is easy......chicken stuffed with brie and cranberry wrapped in proscuitto........made the dauphinoise potatoes last night so will do something different tonight, something lighter maybe as those are quite rich.

But, quiet day I think. I have some friends I do need to catch up with, one lives only 10 minutes away and I haven`t seen her since January.....not sure how that happens.

Time for my morning pot of tea.......




















Have a wonderful Monday   ​


----------



## Lynne G

Wow I guess I was so tired, did not hear the alarm.  No matter, I was up right after it was halfway way done.  

Ah yes, a Monday is here.  And with a clear sky that was most of the overnight, we are just above freezing this morning.  But the clouds will still be here soon.  And with the jet stream doing that big old letter elongated u over our country, we are starting to get that warm weather air, leaving that snow in the Pacific NW, and  the whole Eastern seaboard area are getting warmer weather.  Though with that warmer weather, yep, rain and thunderstorms. But saying chance of rain low today.  Tomorrow though, you may get wet eating those tacos.   

So today, quite the increase in temps.  Almost a 30 degree jump by this afternoon.  So definitely a jacket in the morning, and probably not in the afternoon.  Hehe, time of year, you forget the jacket on the way home.  Saying our return to work starts early next month.  With increases in the City numbers, the City raised their level of response, and now all required to wear masks indoors.  I thought where I work, they still had that mask requirement in place.  Last time I was at work, a few weeks ago, I was the only one wearing a mask among the people I saw.  I feel sorry for the City businesses, mask wearing was not required for some time now.  And so, while my work’s level had decreased, with the City increasing, will see if that back to work planned start moves back any.  But at least it’s a slow back schedule, as all back seems to be scheduled for the Fall. I don’t care either way. And thankful, that teleworking is supposed to be more available when we return.  

Thus, nothing new on this week before Easter.  With kids in college, no week day time off for that holiday weekend.  In fact, classes are almost done, as little one has finals 2 weeks earlier than older one, as she will be done at the end of this month.  Wow, that Spring semester is going by fast. And so, it will be a nice family get together, as older one was able to get this Sunday off.  

Ooh, as trash day, will soon be hearing those trash trucks.  Heard that dove coo this morning, and knock at the window from a female cardinal. Time of year, will be starting to hear more of the birds in the predawn time.  But as sunrise is now about 10 minutes ago, that clear sky has remained, and a glorious sunny and bright start, before the clouds come around lunchtime.  Yeah, I’d better still be able to want to have sunglasses.  Will step out, and see if jacket still needed or not.  And tea.  I thought the house was maybe a little cool, but nope, now feels almost too warm.  With much warmer temps predicted this week, there’s still low 50’s degrees highs in this week predicted weather, still not ready to turn the heater off. Case in point, we were very close to freezing in the overnight.  

Most Marvelous Monday homies.  That mid April is soon to be here, and wow, Spring is just springing along.  Though still some too cool days to follow, as we turn the calendar to see May.  And many a year, a wet Easter, most of the time a cool Easter, with some very warm Easters,  and once that I can remember, had snow.  Tells ya, we sometimes have a warm Easter, but most of the time, a cooler one.   

Ooh tea.  Yep, no matter the weather nor the time of year.  Ah, and animal crackers were in the grocery cart yesterday.  They go perfect with my refreshed, now filled again tea mug.  Did have oatmeal, but that was not filling enough.  Morning homies.


----------



## macraven

Move south as in GA lynne
No rain tomorrow for us as will be 79 and dry

Your spring will come soon I hope!
We have had 5 mowings since January so far

I will always remember when we lived up north having snow on early May

So I do understand how long your winters can be and how delightful the first sign of spring is!

Off to the dentist soon for the crown fitting.
If it fits, I think I can gnaw on meat again

Happy Monday to all homies and lurkers 

Which by the way means, come join us and chat when you feel like chatting !


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Off to the dentist soon for the crown fitting.
> If it fits, I think I can gnaw on meat again
> 
> Happy Monday to all homies and lurkers
> 
> Which by the way means, come join us and chat when you feel like chatting !



Good luck with the appointment.....and hope you`ll be enjoying that gorgeous steak soon........





Bought a whole salmon this morning.....usually they side fillet and bone it, well it was filleted but they hadn`t boned it. Not a fun job, but doesn`t take long really once you get into it. Looks a darn nice fish though. Portioned up and in the freezer, doesn`t last long though.

Had a lovely walk this morning too....we did our 6 miles and in record time. Then did some clothes and trainer shopping, quite succesful.......yes he did ask did I really need another new dress.....er, yes I do...........he has a twinkle when he teases though. I love dresses. And came home to a parcel.......oops forgot about that order!!

Sun is still shining and it`s lovely outside....all my washing has been out, dried, ironed and put away except one blouse I bought today that`s still in the washer, it won`t take long to dry.

Time for tea I think........and a triangle of shortbread to keep me till dinner……..


----------



## Sue M

Mac good luck with your crown today!  

Charade yikes!  Must have been quite the cleanup!  

Schumi I love Salmon. Especially our Pacific salmon. Totally different from the east coast type.

Time to get moving. Due at a friends house at 11:00  to decorate eggs. So have to either hard boil some or blow them out.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

And another week starts and Mother Nature has blessed with with a light dusting of snow .  As you can guess, I'm a happy camper about that!!!

I am glad it's a 4 day week, and I get to be home for the 3 day weekend.  I'll take it, as we are usually travelling to see the kids on a long weekend.  They are coming to visit next weekend.  So I will be getting ready for them to come.  Grammie needs to get a few new toys for gd to play with.  I'm thinking about a doll, and sewing up some quick little diapers, a couple of clothes, and maybe a bag to carry things around the house in.  I've been watching on buy and sell pages for a small kitchen or something like that for her to use while at our house.  I'll see what I can find.


----------



## Lynne G

Ugh for Charade.  I smelled food when I got in the car the other day.  Seems little one went to pick up older one and left her half eaten grilled cheese in the back seat.  Thankfully it went into the trash last night. Food spills in cars, ick.  

Pumpkin oh I feel ya, wish had another shorter week. But how fun, good reason to have a longer weekend, to spend time with your cutie GD.  

Sue, yeah, snow.  Hope we are done with it, and you too.  Hehe, little one likes her Starbucks, but she always gets teased by her Canadian friend who says she needs a Timmy’s where she lives.  We can get the pods of Timmy’s coffee, and I’ll say, it is good. Though almost any pod I put in my coffee maker seems good tasting to me.  Appropriately though, most of our pods are Starbucks, as we buy those big boxes of them at the big box stores.   

Since a only little one and me for lunch today, pasta was our meal.  Walk was actually nice, though not as bright as the morning, but was pleasant out, and while have pants on, no jacket with my short sleeve shirt.  And yay, sunglasses were needed.


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin I can’t believe it snowed in parts here!  Seems like isolated cells. Crazy weather.

Lynne i bought Timmy’s coffee for Charade’s husband last trip lol.  Still waiting for my new Keurig. I’m a bit upset with them. When I phoned they said it was defective and they’d send out a new one, and go ahead and take mine to recycling. Which I did. A few days later I get an email saying they’re out of stock!  And they’ll send when it’s in stock. But didn’t know when that will be.  I phoned customer service yesterday and she didn’t know anything. Asked for supervisor. Waiting for call back. Grrrr
in the mean time I’m drinking Starbucks instant.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Mac good luck with your crown today!
> 
> Charade yikes!  Must have been quite the cleanup!
> 
> Schumi I love Salmon. Especially our Pacific salmon. Totally different from the east coast type.
> 
> Time to get moving. Due at a friends house at 11:00  to decorate eggs. So have to either hard boil some or blow them out.



I have no idea how bad your east coast salmon is, but we only buy Scottish salmon. We used to order it direct from the supplier and it was delivered in a cold store container, but one of the fishmongers a few towns away orders it for us now and we pick it up from him now. Not any easier or cheaper, but it keeps his business going too. 

Scottish salmon is hard to beat, I have had Alaskan salmon and I`m sure some Canadian type, but we do get used to what we like. And we never buy farmed salmon. 

Have fun with the eggs......





Pumpkin1172 said:


> View attachment 661788
> 
> And another week starts and Mother Nature has blessed with with a light dusting of snow .  As you can guess, I'm a happy camper about that!!!
> 
> I am glad it's a 4 day week, and I get to be home for the 3 day weekend.  I'll take it, as we are usually travelling to see the kids on a long weekend.  They are coming to visit next weekend.  So I will be getting ready for them to come.  Grammie needs to get a few new toys for gd to play with.  I'm thinking about a doll, and sewing up some quick little diapers, a couple of clothes, and maybe a bag to carry things around the house in.  I've been watching on buy and sell pages for a small kitchen or something like that for her to use while at our house.  I'll see what I can find.



No more snow please!! 

Nice to be home for the weekend.......and you have the following weekend to look forward to with the little one and family visiting. I think for the first time we have no plans for Easter except for a nice Easter dinner, just us. Friends will pop over and I have some Easter gifts for the little ones.....that`s about it. 





Dinner was gorgeous!!! I adore brie with chicken.....well, with anything. Enjoying some sit down time, might put the tv on later, but pot of tea and some more of that buttery shortbread. 

Hope mac had a good appointment at the dentist.......


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> Late night check in. I napped this afternoon so I am going to be awake for awhile.
> 
> Today we had a small shower for a young couple at church. I was asked to bring meatballs. Thankfully all were eaten, but I had some sauce remaining in the crockpot. There was no good place to dump it at church, so I figured I would do that when we got home. Dh pot the crockpot in the back seat of the car, but apparently didn’t secure it very well. He took a corner too hard and the crock pot managed to turn upside down. The back seat looked like a crime  scene.  Dh went inside the house to get some paper towels and came back with the partial roll from the kitchen. I told him there were some in the downstairs spare room and he said he looked, but couldn’t find any.  This is what you see as soon as you walk into the room.
> 
> View attachment 661567
> 
> We got the car cleaned, but I think he will be smelling meatballs for the next week.



When I was a kid, if I said that I couldn't find something, my mom would say "If I find it, do I get to hit you?". She never hit me, but it did make me go back and look or to look really well in the first place. I say this to my son, and he usually goes and finds it. I was once looking for my glasses, and he asked if he could hit me, if he found them. I said no, because I couldn't find them, because I wasn't wearing them. It was due to lack of looking; I just couldn't see.


macraven said:


> Off to the dentist soon for the crown fitting.
> If it fits, I think I can gnaw on meat again



Good luck on the dental work. I hope it's almost over and you get to eat again.


Finished my old tea and switched to the new one. It's earl grey black tea with orange peel and I think cornflowers. It's nice and springy.


----------



## macraven

Sue M said:


> Mac good luck with your crown today!


Thanks Sue !
Long story short ..
No dental work happened but going to see an oral surgeon which I’m waiting to set up 

But I was in the dental chair for over an hour with nitrous and I really relaxed with no care in the world 

It was worth the money even thought no dental work was able to be done today
Lol


----------



## soniam

macraven said:


> Thanks Sue !
> Long story short ..
> No dental work happened but going to see an oral surgeon which I’m waiting to set up
> 
> But I was in the dental chair for over an hour with nitrous and I really relaxed with no care in the world
> 
> It was worth the money even thought no dental work was able to be done today
> Lol


I remember getting my wisdom teeth out. I had to find an oral surgeon that would not require me to be anesthetized; I am phobic of needles. The guy I used said he could just do mouth shots (can't see them, so they aren't shots, right) and gas, even though all 4 were being removed and they were impacted. When he gave me the gas, I was kind of reluctant to breath it in. Then I remembered what he was about to do, and I breathed that stuff in as much as I possibly could. Some days, I could use that at home

Smilies are working again!!!


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> When I was a kid, if I said that I couldn't find something, my mom would say "If I find it, do I get to hit you?". She never hit me, but it did make me go back and look or to look really well in the first place. I say this to my son, and he usually goes and finds it. I was once looking for my glasses, and he asked if he could hit me, if he found them. I said no, because I couldn't find them, because I wasn't wearing them. It was due to lack of looking; I just couldn't see.
> 
> 
> Good luck on the dental work. I hope it's almost over and you get to eat again.
> 
> 
> Finished my old tea and switched to the new one. It's earl grey black tea with orange peel and I think cornflowers. It's nice and springy.




Oh that sounds lovely, I love Earl Grey in most variations .......don`t laugh.....we just finished a box of Heart of Persia from Harrods..it was a Christmas gift from a friend. This is the description on the box....not my words. I didn`t even know what blue mallow was!!!


"By drawing on a colourful selection of fruits and flowers, the Heart of Persia loose leaf black tea from The East India Company serves to celebrate its Sri Lankan origins. Uniting the fruity flavours of orange peel and strawberry with notes of saffron, lotus petals, blue mallow and marigold flowers results in a refreshing brew that's best reserved for afternoon tea."

I worried the saffron would overpower it, but it was beautifully delicate.




macraven said:


> Thanks Sue !
> Long story short ..
> No dental work happened but going to see an oral surgeon which I’m waiting to set up
> 
> But I was in the dental chair for over an hour with nitrous and I really relaxed with no care in the world
> 
> It was worth the money even thought no dental work was able to be done today
> Lol



An hour with the laughing gas sounds like not too bad an afternoon.......lol......






Thought I`d jump in the car and drop off some easter eggs......opened the front doors and the rain was bouncing down! Never noticed or heard it. Decided to leave it till tomorrow, didn`t know rain was forecast, hope it`s off for the morning.

Looks pretty darn miserable out there.


----------



## macraven

Nitrous oxide is the only way my butt is in the chair for any dental work
( this includes cleaning)

I can not tolerate injections and work to be done without it 

But today it was two hours of my time to get to the point no work was gonna happen today
But it was a lovely way to get a good buzz so no complaints out of me.

On to another dental group and take it from there for a nerve test to be completed

Other than this tie up, it’s been a great day for me.


----------



## macraven

Yaa
Smilies are back….


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> Oh that sounds lovely, I love Earl Grey in most variations .......don`t laugh.....we just finished a box of Heart of Persia from Harrods..it was a Christmas gift from a friend. This is the description on the box....not my words. I didn`t even know what blue mallow was!!!
> 
> 
> "By drawing on a colourful selection of fruits and flowers, the Heart of Persia loose leaf black tea from The East India Company serves to celebrate its Sri Lankan origins. Uniting the fruity flavours of orange peel and strawberry with notes of saffron, lotus petals, blue mallow and marigold flowers results in a refreshing brew that's best reserved for afternoon tea."
> 
> I worried the saffron would overpower it, but it was beautifully delicate.



That does sound good. The tea I get has hokey descriptions too. Like it's going to change your life or something. You never see that on descriptions of coffee, wine, or beer Cocktails should have these fantastical descriptions though


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Slower day again.  I can definitely tell the spring break up has happened now - even though it is cold, blustery and windy here today.   Heard back from my manager about my raise - and extremely surprised that they came back close to what I was asking for   So for now I will stay put here - as it is similar to what I would get if I moved to a different company (outside of healthcare).  I have seniority, loads of holiday time, no problems when I want to leave early, take time off and NOT micromanaged.  I would still love and will keep trying to snag a job in healthcare...but for now, I'm happy with what and where I am now.  

Took chicken out for supper tonight, not sure what I'm going to make with it yet...probably just do a honey mustard chicken, some potato wedges, and I think I'm going to make parmesan cheese crusted zucchini wedges .  Nothing fancy.  I am wanting to head to the gym tonight.  Since sitting around so much over the weekend...it's time to get my butt moving!



macraven said:


> I stay with their schrimp and okra and hush puppies


I had hush puppies for the first time when we were in Florida.....and OH MY...they were delicious.  I can't wait to go back and find more of those on menus!!!  lol


Sue M said:


> Geez it’s too cold for spring. Wore heavy hoody and fleece gloves. Dogs had their jackets on! Ominous clouds gathering. They’re calling for a risk of T-storms, rare here. We dodged the rain. Just a few drops then stopped. Starting to spit again. Crazy weather this week. I’m ready for more springlike weather.


Yup...it's gross, ugly and typical spring weather for our area.  I think the wind is the worst...and of course because we are not used to it again, I'm wimping out.  


Charade67 said:


> We got the car cleaned, but I think he will be smelling meatballs for the next week.


lol.  I had a similar thing happen.  That was when I went out and bought a small bissell little green machine steam cleaner.  It works great.  We still use it to freshen up our vehicles in spring.  

I seen your guy won again in Nascar - He's having a great year!!!!  Yay team Penski


Lynne G said:


> So today, quite the increase in temps. Almost a 30 degree jump by this afternoon. So definitely a jacket in the morning, and probably not in the afternoon. Hehe, time of year, you forget the jacket on the way home. Saying our return to work starts early next month. With increases in the City numbers, the City raised their level of response, and now all required to wear masks indoors. I thought where I work, they still had that mask requirement in place. Last time I was at work, a few weeks ago, I was the only one wearing a mask among the people I saw. I feel sorry for the City businesses, mask wearing was not required for some time now. And so, while my work’s level had decreased, with the City increasing, will see if that back to work planned start moves back any. But at least it’s a slow back schedule, as all back seems to be scheduled for the Fall. I don’t care either way. And thankful, that teleworking is supposed to be more available when we return.


I am waiting to see if another mask mandate will happen here.  They don't report actual numbers anymore, but talk about rising cases here.    Sigh...I am glad that we are on the upswing of spring/summer.  I'm tired of it all.  


schumigirl said:


> Had a lovely walk this morning too....we did our 6 miles and in record time. Then did some clothes and trainer shopping, quite succesful.......yes he did ask did I really need another new dress.....er, yes I do...........he has a twinkle when he teases though. I love dresses. And came home to a parcel.......oops forgot about that order!!


I love dresses, but don't wear them often.  I seem to be drawn to them more and more lately.  It seems like what is out the last couple of years, I always seem to find one in a store calling my name!  If I wore more dressy clothes to work, I would wear more dresses, but sadly, I don't need to wear dressy clothes.  But I do have a few dresses to wear for outings, weekend shopping etc.  I will be looking for a new dress for my sister's wedding -hense why I am motivated to get to the gym more often 


soniam said:


> Finished my old tea and switched to the new one. It's earl grey black tea with orange peel and I think cornflowers. It's nice and springy.


Yum!!!!  I'm an earl grey tea lover!!!!  That sounds delicious! 


macraven said:


> But I was in the dental chair for over an hour with nitrous and I really relaxed with no care in the world
> 
> It was worth the money even thought no dental work was able to be done today


I hope your trips to the dentist end soon and that your have a great set of chompers to enjoy your favorite meals!

Well, I should get some more papers shuffled.  I need to run to the bank to do a deposit.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## macraven

Hip hop hooray!!!
Pumpkin got her raise so that means all the drinks tonight are on her…

Break out the Pepsi… I’m thirsty for a bottle 

Big congrats for you rolling in the money now homie!


----------



## soniam

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Slower day again.  I can definitely tell the spring break up has happened now - even though it is cold, blustery and windy here today.   Heard back from my manager about my raise - and extremely surprised that they came back close to what I was asking for   So for now I will stay put here - as it is similar to what I would get if I moved to a different company (outside of healthcare).  I have seniority, loads of holiday time, no problems when I want to leave early, take time off and NOT micromanaged.  I would still love and will keep trying to snag a job in healthcare...but for now, I'm happy with what and where I am now.


OMG! I can't believe I missed that. Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Congratulations on the raise pumpkin…….I’m sure you deserve it!!

And yes……..pink gin for me please as you’re in the chair……

Oh good luck with a dress for the wedding. There are so many beautiful options for guests now. I wear dresses a lot so yes, I do like a good selection and it’s hard to not buy them all.

And similar over here……some nhs guy wants masks back everywhere…….not sure the public will be prepared to do it again.




Still raining and almost bed time for us over here…….think I’ll drop off quickly again tonight……..


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. We had a gorgeous spring day today. Too bad I was stuck inside for most of it.   And in other good news, the school finally fixed my email account.  My dependent aid posted today, so I am now officially enrolled. Tomorrow I am going to request a student ID.



schumigirl said:


> I think that`s a man thing at times when they can`t see what`s in front of them......but goodness me, that must have looked quite the sight on the back seat!!


I often have to remind him where he left stuff. The back seat looked like a crime scene. 



schumigirl said:


> And yes, dinner tonight is easy......chicken stuffed with brie and cranberry wrapped in proscuitto........


That sounds so good.



Lynne G said:


> Thus, nothing new on this week before Easter. With kids in college, no week day time off for that holiday weekend. In fact, classes are almost done, as little one has finals 2 weeks earlier than older one, as she will be done at the end of this month. Wow, that Spring semester is going by fast. And so, it will be a nice family get together, as older one was able to get this Sunday off.


We get the Monday after Easter off, so B is going to come home for the weekend. I think she is more than ready for this semester to end. 



macraven said:


> Off to the dentist soon for the crown fitting.
> If it fits, I think I can gnaw on meat again


I was going to say I hope it went well, but I see in a later post that you didn't have any work done today.



Sue M said:


> Charade yikes! Must have been quite the cleanup!


It was a disgusting, sticky mess. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> And another week starts and Mother Nature has blessed with with a light dusting of snow . As you can guess, I'm a happy camper about that!!!
> 
> I am glad it's a 4 day week, and I get to be home for the 3 day weekend. I'll take it, as we are usually travelling to see the kids on a long weekend. They are coming to visit next weekend. So I will be getting ready for them to come. Grammie needs to get a few new toys for gd to play with. I'm thinking about a doll, and sewing up some quick little diapers, a couple of clothes, and maybe a bag to carry things around the house in. I've been watching on buy and sell pages for a small kitchen or something like that for her to use while at our house. I'll see what I can find


Snow? Hope you get some warmer weather soon.  Enjoy your time with family.



Lynne G said:


> Sue, yeah, snow. Hope we are done with it, and you too. Hehe, little one likes her Starbucks, but she always gets teased by her Canadian friend who says she needs a Timmy’s where she lives. We can get the pods of Timmy’s coffee, and I’ll say, it is good. Though almost any pod I put in my coffee maker seems good tasting to me. Appropriately though, most of our pods are Starbucks, as we buy those big boxes of them at the big box stores.


One of Dh's former students, a Canadian, gave him some Tim's coffee and he loved it. Thankfully we can get it at Target here. 



Sue M said:


> Lynne i bought Timmy’s coffee for Charade’s husband last trip lol.


And he was so very appreciative. 



soniam said:


> When I was a kid, if I said that I couldn't find something, my mom would say "If I find it, do I get to hit you?". She never hit me, but it did make me go back and look or to look really well in the first place. I say this to my son, and he usually goes and finds it. I was once looking for my glasses, and he asked if he could hit me, if he found them. I said no, because I couldn't find them, because I wasn't wearing them. It was due to lack of looking; I just couldn't see.


I wonder if that would work on dh.



macraven said:


> Nitrous oxide is the only way my butt is in the chair for any dental work
> ( this includes cleaning)


I have never experienced nitrous oxide.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Slower day again. I can definitely tell the spring break up has happened now - even though it is cold, blustery and windy here today. Heard back from my manager about my raise - and extremely surprised that they came back close to what I was asking for   So for now I will stay put here - as it is similar to what I would get if I moved to a different company (outside of healthcare). I have seniority, loads of holiday time, no problems when I want to leave early, take time off and NOT micromanaged. I would still love and will keep trying to snag a job in healthcare...but for now, I'm happy with what and where I am now.


Congratulations on the raise!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I had hush puppies for the first time when we were in Florida.....and OH MY...they were delicious. I can't wait to go back and find more of those on menus!!! lol


Be aware that not all hush puppies are created equal.  I generally don't like them, but there are a couple of restaurants I've been to that have incredibly good hush puppies. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> lol. I had a similar thing happen. That was when I went out and bought a small bissell little green machine steam cleaner. It works great. We still use it to freshen up our vehicles in spring.


I didn't even think to use my little carpet cleaner.  That would have made cleaning easier. 

Time to go see if there is anything worth watching on TV.


----------



## Charade67

I missed a quote earlier. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I seen your guy won again in Nascar - He's having a great year!!!!


Yes! And he also won the truck race at Martinsville.  I hope to see a few more wins this season.


----------



## macraven

Charade hope you have better luck than me on finding something good on tv tonight

I’m still channel surfing


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Charade hope you have better luck than me on finding something good on tv tonight
> 
> I’m still channel surfing


I watched old episodes of Castle.


----------



## macraven

Not familiar with that one

I would get up out of my chair to put the tv back on but I have a cat on my lap sleeping

I do have my priorities..


----------



## Charade67

Castle is a mystery novelist who assists the NYPD solving homicides. The show ran on ABC from 2009-2016.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. We had a gorgeous spring day today. Too bad I was stuck inside for most of it.   And in other good news, the school finally fixed my email account.  My dependent aid posted today, so I am now officially enrolled. Tomorrow I am going to request a student ID.
> 
> 
> I often have to remind him where he left stuff. The back seat looked like a crime scene.
> 
> 
> That sounds so good.
> 
> 
> We get the Monday after Easter off, so B is going to come home for the weekend. I think she is more than ready for this semester to end.
> 
> 
> I was going to say I hope it went well, but I see in a later post that you didn't have any work done today.
> 
> 
> It was a disgusting, sticky mess.
> 
> 
> Snow? Hope you get some warmer weather soon.  Enjoy your time with family.
> 
> 
> One of Dh's former students, a Canadian, gave him some Tim's coffee and he loved it. Thankfully we can get it at Target here.
> 
> 
> And he was so very appreciative.
> 
> 
> I wonder if that would work on dh.
> 
> 
> I have never experienced nitrous oxide.
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the raise!
> 
> 
> Be aware that not all hush puppies are created equal.  I generally don't like them, but there are a couple of restaurants I've been to that have incredibly good hush puppies.
> 
> 
> I didn't even think to use my little carpet cleaner.  That would have made cleaning easier.
> 
> Time to go see if there is anything worth watching on TV.




Glad you got the email situation sorted, it is very frustrating when things like that happen. 

I don`t think I know anyone who hasn`t experienced "laughing gas" as we call it......you`re the first! 

I only tried hush puppies a few years ago for the first time.......no idea what they were, but I have to say the four or five times I`ve eaten them they have been wonderful.




macraven said:


> Charade hope you have better luck than me on finding something good on tv tonight
> 
> I’m still channel surfing



We often say we seemingly have thousands of channels, but there is never anything on worth watching. Repeats after repeats. Hope you found something worth watching.....




Saw on a site yesterday UOR is looking to recruit over 800 people for food and beverages alone......they must be short staffed by quite a lot. 

Did sleep like a baby last night, and the rain must have stopped during the night, ground is still damp, but mild temps are there, so a walking we will go......then I do have to drop off several eggs and drop some into the charity place too, they always appreciate them. Grocery stores as well as the food bank donations also look for easter eggs to be handed in too which is popular too. And remember the male adults in my life still enjoy a large easter egg too on Sunday!!!

No idea what`s for breakfast, lunch or dinner yet.......will think on it later. 

























Happy Tequila Tuesday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, tequila and tacos.  Great combination for this Tuesday.  Hope your morning has been nice, Schumi.  Wet weather you’ve had.  

Oh and my whole family is not good at finding things I ask them to look for. Grrr.   

Glad your school email got straightened out, Charade.  My dad used to take my youngest brother and I to the local stock car races. Don’t watch them and don’t watch golf either.  Both were what my dad liked to take us to and watch on tv.  Nice B has a day off.  For some reason, little one’s university gives no days off around Easter.  And this year, no Spring Break either.  They did get 3 random wellness days. Can’t believe she graduates this year.  

Ah, southern food.  Do like hush puppies too. Still wish we had a really good bbq place near me. Sadly, not much southern type food places where I am.  

That’s good Universal is hiring so many for food and beverage services. As the parks seems to be getting more and more crowded, long lines for food with too thin workforce is not a good thing. As with shorter hours as not enough workers too.  

Ah, that wonderful swing of that Gulf Stream, and Southern winds are are blowing up here. Yeah, and while already 49 degrees out, light rain will be here within the hour.  At least the rain is only to fall in the morning.  Hope it ends before my lunchtime walk.  Because yay, 73 degrees is the high today.  

And based on the mid 80’s beautiful sunny day vacationing Keisha should have, Mac should have a nice enough day to enjoy her Taco Bell dinner.  

And so, with this almost too warm a home, screen and tea cup Tuesday for me.   And ahhh, hair salon visit  just before dinner time.  Yay, legally blonde just in time for that Easter bunny time. 

A hehe, bought these very cute, little stuffed sea animals to put in little bunny decorated bags for the two great nieces, great nephew, and niece that are to be here this Sunday. Ages 8 to 8 months.  My little one, age 20, wants one of the stuffed creatures. What? Silly little one.  Well, it is an 8 pack of them, so she can pick one, and the other three I’ll save for my other two great nieces and great nephew. They may be visiting this summer, as we don’t see them very much, and have seen the Sunday ones more.  Though the other ones live around 9 hours away, and the Sunday ones, only live about 2 hours away. Looking forward to a fun family get together this Easter Sunday.  

So a most terrific Taco Tuesday homies.  Good morning, yes it is. Hope all you are having, or will be having a good morning too.


----------



## macraven

Now that sounds interesting!
It might be worth a watch if I can get my fat cat to get off my lap…

I have a feeling she is not going to budge anytime soon

We are finally getting a painter company to paint one of our rooms tomorrow
It has an angled ceiling of the house
Been here long enough in our house to where we are clearing out things we no longer need and sprucing up some of our rooms

Neither one of us enjoy home projects
We really stink on what we feel looks good and want something nice done in the upstairs room


----------



## Lynne G

Always nice to refresh the house, Mac.  Hehe, I’d have cats but for a family member allergies. We are still thinking of getting a dog, well my family want dogs. Yeah, at least 2.  Sigh.  Empty nest thinking? 

Oatmeal is just not the most satisfied of breakfasts.  But did just now, open that animal crackers tub.  Not a very sweet snack, but a tasty enough one with my tea.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Now that sounds interesting!
> It might be worth a watch if I can get my fat cat to get off my lap…
> 
> I have a feeling she is not going to budge anytime soon
> 
> We are finally getting a painter company to paint one of our rooms tomorrow
> It has an angled ceiling of the house
> Been here long enough in our house to where we are clearing out things we no longer need and sprucing up some of our rooms
> 
> Neither one of us enjoy home projects
> We really stink on what we feel looks good and want something nice done in the upstairs room



We always hire out to decorate mac, you do right......you reminded me we need to call our guy to do our hallway and stairs in June sometime, if he`s not too busy. We have a vaulted ceiling going upstairs and it needs almost scaffolding to get up there.....

But, he`s been so busy since everything opened back up properly.......

I used to enjoy painting rooms years ago, but soon tired of it.....it`s easier to pay the guy.......lol......hope you`re happy with the results.





It is now a miserable day.....we did our walk and it was colder than we thought, so we only did 5.5 miles, so, not too bad. Came home, showered and then delivered the easter eggs...yes, some are for adult kids.......lol.......stopped into the butcher and bought some turkey slices, so as it was cold we made turkey, brie and cranberry grilled sandwiches.......full up now. 

Doing pork fillet stuffed with spiced apple chutney and leeks tonight, might make some caramelised apples to go with it and spicy cous cous. Dinner sorted. 

So, now the rain is bouncing down, not going back out there today.


----------



## Robo56

Good Tuesday morning Sans family 








schumigirl said:


> Loved the pictures Robbie.......it is the most amazing place, we can`t wait to get back in Nov/Dec this year. It`s been too long.



Yes, it is amazing. They should have the new Gateway building open by the time you visit. KSC is really growing.




keishashadow said:


> Allegiant had us sitting on tarmac for so long, figured we’d be heading back to gate. Turns out, plane so full, they had to burn off fuel in order to fly safely. First time I heard that one



I have never hear that either.



Almost cut the tip of my thumb off making lunch......lots and lots of blood!!


Hope the finger is healing.




Sue M said:


> Robo I remember that bus tour that took you out to the launch pads. Aren’t they doing that anymore? Great pic



They don’t take you to the launch pads anymore. Those were the good old days. The bus will take you to the Apollo/Saturn V Center building only. That is included in the price of your ticket.

There are other tours that will take you back where the old tour used to take you many years ago, but that is extra when offered.




Sue M said:


> Well I updated my August plans. Keeping SF for first week, then moving to PBH for second week. AP rate at PB is highest I’ve seen. Rates have really gone up for the Universal deluxe This year.



SF is beautiful and so is PBH. Nice you will have a split stay to enjoy both.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> What an awesome surprise!!!! KSC is such an amazing place to visit. We sure enjoyed every moment in there....and will need another visit just to see the things we missed the first time.



Yes, they have changed and grown so much. You will have a great time.




keishashadow said:


> Good morning  Sunshines, brisk day at ormond beach, surely warmer by double the temps at home!



Nice pictures on the beach. Nice packed sand for walking.





keishashadow said:


> I love a rocket launch from the beach Nice surprise with the delay. . Ground control to Major Tom…



Yeah, you were able to see a rocket lift off from the beach. Nice pictures of a lovely couple on vacation. 




keishashadow said:


> Carole We hit up one yet another Greek diner yesterday as worse for road wear lol. Roast Turkey & chicken parm. Barely got thru half of it. Had to save room for lemon meringue pie. Good, scratch food for under $12 each lol



Food looks good. Large portions.




schumigirl said:


> One of my 3 horses just won the Grand National!!!!!
> 
> Spending spree coming up.......



Congratulations On your win.




macraven said:


> Off to the dentist soon for the crown fitting.
> If it fits, I think I can gnaw on meat again


No dental work happened but going to see an oral surgeon which I’m waiting to set up


macraven said:


> But I was in the dental chair for over an hour with nitrous and I really relaxed with no care in the world



Sorry to hear the dental appointment did not go as planned. I hope the dental surgeon is able to help you.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Heard back from my manager about my raise - and extremely surprised that they came back close to what I was asking for   So for now I will stay put here - as it is similar to what I would get if I moved to a different company (outside of healthcare). I have seniority, loads of holiday time, no problems when I want to leave early, take time off and NOT micromanaged. I would still love and will keep trying to snag a job in healthcare...but for now, I'm happy with what and where I am now.



Congratulations on your raise Pumpkin.



Carole there is a documentary that popped up Sunday on Netflix about Elon Musk called “Return to Space”. Not sure if you have seen it or not. He is a brilliant young man.


I have attempted to post a few times then things got in the way. A couple of times the system was down on and off. It appears things are working better.


Traveled back to Southern Indiana last Tuesday. Had some white knuckle driving as we got into a good downpour for about 150 miles of the 960 drive. Traffic was very heavy at times. Made it back albeit tired.


Grandson is graduating from high school in about a month. So needed to be back for the celebration.


Had a nice dinner with the family on Sunday.


I will have to prep later this evening for colonoscopy tomorrow early morning. Yuck........this is not my first rodeo with this...LOL...There will be no sleep tonight. So naps today for sure.





It’s been raining here past couple days. Need sunshine please.


Going over to see little J my great nephew this morning. He is a cute little sweetheart. Looking forward to our visit.


Have a wonderful Tuesday everyone.


----------



## soniam

Lynne G said:


> Oatmeal is just not the most satisfied of breakfasts.  But did just now, open that animal crackers tub.  Not a very sweet snack, but a tasty enough one with my tea.



I love oatmeal. It's better than what I have for breakfast when I am on keto.



schumigirl said:


> I used to enjoy painting rooms years ago, but soon tired of it.....it`s easier to pay the guy.......lol......hope you`re happy with the results.



I have painted almost every individual room in this house. I didn't paint the main living area though, because it has 2 story ceilings. Didn't want to have to rent scaffolding. We ended up having someone repaint most of it on our last remodel. They painted the trim too. It's so much easier to have someone else do it, but the perfectionist in me gets angry when they don't do it perfect. It's hard on my carpal tunnel though.



Robo56 said:


> I will have to prep later this evening for colonoscopy tomorrow early morning. Yuck........this is not my first rodeo with this...LOL...There will be no sleep tonight. So naps today for sure.
> View attachment 662014
> 
> View attachment 662015



It's good to see you again. That reminds me, that I need to book my 4th one and husband's first one.


Taco salad Tuesday for us. Well, I won't be having the tortilla chips, just the marinated chicken and salad fixins.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Tuesday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 661761
> 
> View attachment 662007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is amazing. They should have the new Gateway building open by the time you visit. KSC is really growing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never hear that either.
> 
> 
> 
> Almost cut the tip of my thumb off making lunch......lots and lots of blood!!
> 
> 
> Hope the finger is healing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don’t take you to the launch pads anymore. Those were the good old days. The bus will take you to the Apollo/Saturn V Center building only. That is included in the price of your ticket.
> 
> There are other tours that will take you back where the old tour used to take you many years ago, but that is extra when offered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SF is beautiful and so is PBH. Nice you will have a split stay to enjoy both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they have changed and grown so much. You will have a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pictures on the beach. Nice packed sand for walking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you were able to see a rocket lift off from the beach. Nice pictures of a lovely couple on vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food looks good. Large portions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations On your win.
> 
> 
> 
> No dental work happened but going to see an oral surgeon which I’m waiting to set up
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear the dental appointment did not go as planned. I hope the dental surgeon is able to help you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your raise Pumpkin.
> 
> 
> 
> Carole there is a documentary that popped up Sunday on Netflix about Elon Musk called “Return to Space”. Not sure if you have seen it or not. He is a brilliant young man.
> 
> 
> I have attempted to post a few times then things got in the way. A couple of times the system was down on and off. It appears things are working better.
> 
> 
> Traveled back to Southern Indiana last Tuesday. Had some white knuckle driving as we got into a good downpour for about 150 miles of the 960 drive. Traffic was very heavy at times. Made it back albeit tired.
> 
> 
> Grandson is graduating from high school in about a month. So needed to be back for the celebration.
> 
> 
> Had a nice dinner with the family on Sunday.
> 
> 
> I will have to prep later this evening for colonoscopy tomorrow early morning. Yuck........this is not my first rodeo with this...LOL...There will be no sleep tonight. So naps today for sure.
> View attachment 662014
> 
> View attachment 662015
> 
> 
> It’s been raining here past couple days. Need sunshine please.
> 
> 
> Going over to see little J my great nephew this morning. He is a cute little sweetheart. Looking forward to our visit.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday everyone.



Thank you Robbie......yes, Kyle sent me an email with the link in it, haven`t watched all of it yet, but I watch anything he`s in....he could read the phone book and could make it interesting!! 

Good luck with the butt test tomorrow.......prep is never fun and much easier than the procedure itself. 

Ennjoy time with your little one today and not long till the graduation, something huge to look forward to. 

Good to see you 




soniam said:


> I love oatmeal. It's better than what I have for breakfast when I am on keto.
> 
> 
> 
> I have painted almost every individual room in this house. I didn't paint the main living area though, because it has 2 story ceilings. Didn't want to have to rent scaffolding. We ended up having someone repaint most of it on our last remodel. They painted the trim too. It's so much easier to have someone else do it, but the perfectionist in me gets angry when they don't do it perfect. It's hard on my carpal tunnel though.
> 
> 
> 
> It's good to see you again. That reminds me, that I need to book my 4th one and husband's first one.
> 
> 
> Taco salad Tuesday for us. Well, I won't be having the tortilla chips, just the marinated chicken and salad fixins.



Carpal tunnel is not fun apparently. Yes, don`t blame you not doing the 2 storey room, it`s just too much work, much better to get the professionals in especially with the scaffolding. Our stairs and staircase terrify me......no way would one of us do that. 




Still raining.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick morning stop in before I start the paper shuffle 

I am complaining that it's freaking April and that we still have this cold, windy grossness.  It's not unusual for us to have this weather at this time of year...it's just that winter is sooo long here.  My sister is off on her vacation today to Arizona....and I'm wishing I could have shrunk myself to fit into her carry-on and went with her.  Dh and I were already talking about how to best use all the CC points that we have to go see another nascar race and do a family trip to Florida 

Not sure what is all on the menu for supper tonight, but I took out chicken again tonight lol.  I think it's going to be a week of chicken lol  We have used most of our moose meat (except for the ground which we still have lots of) and I have been missing eating chicken.  Not sure I will cook it up tonight.  



Charade67 said:


> the school finally fixed my email account. My dependent aid posted today, so I am now officially enrolled. Tomorrow I am going to request a student ID.


Yay!!!!!  That is soooo exciting.  Enjoy all the moments of it - even the ones where you think " what the heck did I get myself into?" moments lol.  I had a few of those


Charade67 said:


> Be aware that not all hush puppies are created equal. I generally don't like them, but there are a couple of restaurants I've been to that have incredibly good hush puppies.


Good to know...the ones I had tried were AMAZING!!!!


Charade67 said:


> I watched old episodes of Castle.


I started Grey's again.  Gosh how I love the early seasons.  Once Derek died, I haven't watched much - except for the c-virus ones where past cast came back for the season while Merideth was in her coma.  


Lynne G said:


> My little one, age 20, wants one of the stuffed creatures. What? Silly little one. Well, it is an 8 pack of them, so she can pick one, and the other three I’ll save for my other two great nieces and great nephew. They may be visiting this summer, as we don’t see them very much, and have seen the Sunday ones more. Though the other ones live around 9 hours away, and the Sunday ones, only live about 2 hours away. Looking forward to a fun family get together this Easter Sunday.


My kids ( 21+19) said they want to color eggs lol.  So out this momma goes today to find a kit.  I seen a few at walfart yesterday when I was picking up candy.  


macraven said:


> We are finally getting a painter company to paint one of our rooms tomorrow
> It has an angled ceiling of the house
> Been here long enough in our house to where we are clearing out things we no longer need and sprucing up some of our rooms


It is nice to refresh the house that way!  I need to clear out some thing from the basement again. 


schumigirl said:


> It is now a miserable day.....we did our walk and it was colder than we thought, so we only did 5.5 miles, so, not too bad. Came home, showered and then delivered the easter eggs...yes, some are for adult kids.......lol.......stopped into the butcher and bought some turkey slices, so as it was cold we made turkey, brie and cranberry grilled sandwiches.......full up now.


It will be great when the miserable weather is gone and the warm weather returns.  You and I are definitely sun/warm lovers.  I am definitely like a lizard.  
I do have to say about dresses.  I don't know if it is the same as here - but what the heck is with the " little house on the prairie flour sack type dresses "    Just no....nope nope nadda not happening.


Robo56 said:


> I will have to prep later this evening for colonoscopy tomorrow early morning. Yuck........this is not my first rodeo with this...LOL...There will be no sleep tonight. So naps today for sure.


Good luck on the procedure.  

Well, I should get started and shuffle some papers.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Always nice to refresh the house, Mac.  Hehe, I’d have cats but for a family member allergies. We are still thinking of getting a dog, well my family want dogs. Yeah, at least 2.  Sigh.  Empty nest thinking?
> 
> Oatmeal is just not the most satisfied of breakfasts.  But did just now, open that animal crackers tub.  Not a very sweet snack, but a tasty enough one with my tea.


My dad and brothers and husband loved oatmeal but I would starve myself before I would eat it
My mother did not like it either.

(All my boys loved it so I did make it for them
I would always tell them I could not understand how they could eat such vile mush but I would make it for them)

I did a baked Perdue chicken for dinner last night and
deboned it
Made it into chicken salad for tonight’s meal


----------



## buckeev

HAPPY 2s Day SANs folk! 

Plumbin' "project" Saturday.   

Sleeper Sofa haul out Sunday.   

Ice packs and Tylenol Monday and Tuesday. 

I'm gettin' too old for this physical labor!!! 

Send me some of that NITROUS Mac!!!


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> HAPPY 2s Day SANs folk!
> 
> Plumbin' "project" Saturday.
> 
> Sleeper Sofa haul out Sunday.
> 
> Ice packs and Tylenol Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> I'm gettin' too old for this physical labor!!!
> 
> Send me some of that NITROUS Mac!!!


You want special delivery or do I need to drive it to you?


----------



## Lynne G

Ugh Buckeev.  Manual labor? Yeah, hire out!  LoL.  Sounds like a busy weekend.  As it’s the bunny weekend, have some chocolate with those pills.  

Well, with a little one and me late lunch, if it’s not pasta, what is her other go to?  Yep, air fried chicken nuggets, tots and mac and cheese with pieces of all different cheddar cheeses, and the leftover pasta.  And, ooh almost wanted my shorts.  Beautiful sunny lunchtime walk.  And will be 72 degrees when go to the salon. Told little one she can drive me, and stop and get some iced coffee in her go to where she feels like hanging out for a little while as it takes about 45 minutes or so for my hairdo.  She only needs once or twice a year, as she likes long hair.  And last time, think almost half came off.


----------



## Lynne G

Wow, DH said grass needs mowing, and so he’s doing it now.  Spring day?    Yay!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick morning stop in before I start the paper shuffle
> 
> I am complaining that it's freaking April and that we still have this cold, windy grossness.  It's not unusual for us to have this weather at this time of year...it's just that winter is sooo long here.  My sister is off on her vacation today to Arizona....and I'm wishing I could have shrunk myself to fit into her carry-on and went with her.  Dh and I were already talking about how to best use all the CC points that we have to go see another nascar race and do a family trip to Florida
> 
> Not sure what is all on the menu for supper tonight, but I took out chicken again tonight lol.  I think it's going to be a week of chicken lol  We have used most of our moose meat (except for the ground which we still have lots of) and I have been missing eating chicken.  Not sure I will cook it up tonight.
> 
> 
> Yay!!!!!  That is soooo exciting.  Enjoy all the moments of it - even the ones where you think " what the heck did I get myself into?" moments lol.  I had a few of those
> 
> Good to know...the ones I had tried were AMAZING!!!!
> 
> I started Grey's again.  Gosh how I love the early seasons.  Once Derek died, I haven't watched much - except for the c-virus ones where past cast came back for the season while Merideth was in her coma.
> 
> My kids ( 21+19) said they want to color eggs lol.  So out this momma goes today to find a kit.  I seen a few at walfart yesterday when I was picking up candy.
> 
> It is nice to refresh the house that way!  I need to clear out some thing from the basement again.
> 
> It will be great when the miserable weather is gone and the warm weather returns.  You and I are definitely sun/warm lovers.  I am definitely like a lizard.
> I do have to say about dresses.  I don't know if it is the same as here - but what the heck is with the " little house on the prairie flour sack type dresses "    Just no....nope nope nadda not happening.
> 
> Good luck on the procedure.
> 
> Well, I should get started and shuffle some papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!




You do have the worst winters!! Hopefully it won`t be too much longer for you.....

lol....I know the dresses you mean....yes they are like sackcloths....where is the waist???? Laura Ingalls specials we call them. I have bought a couple of dresses that could be described as gypsy style.....they certainly were back in the late 70`s early 80`s......but they do have a waist, fitted on the bust so they look good and a kind of gathered trim on the hemline, they do look nice on. But, yes those are particularly hideous garments. 

Oh gosh yes, we can be lizards together when the sun shines finally........ 





macraven said:


> My dad and brothers and husband loved oatmeal but I would starve myself before I would eat it
> My mother did not like it either.
> 
> (All my boys loved it so I did make it for them
> I would always tell them I could not understand how they could eat such vile mush but I would make it for them)
> 
> I did a baked Perdue chicken for dinner last night and
> deboned it
> Made it into chicken salad for tonight’s meal




Oatmeal/porridge is vile......gruel is the perfect description. 

Love a chicken salad though.......I was amazed how many folks can`t debone a chicken....guess folks don`t pass that on anymore. 





buckeev said:


> HAPPY 2s Day SANs folk!
> 
> Plumbin' "project" Saturday.
> 
> Sleeper Sofa haul out Sunday.
> 
> Ice packs and Tylenol Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> I'm gettin' too old for this physical labor!!!
> 
> Send me some of that NITROUS Mac!!!



Oh all good wishes to you buckeev, sounds like a busy time and yes, physical labour is not for everyone........should be left to those that enjoy it!! 

Always good to see you buckeev......





Dinner was nice.......my apple chutney leaked out a little too much, but it was kinda nice after it caramelised a little in the cooking tray, went well with the caramelised apples, we do love a nice pork fillet. 

Rain has all gone, but a weird mist has rolled in making it slightly more chilly out there than it should be. But, no breeze either and weather is going to pick up over the next week or so. And a long weekend ahead, most folks are off Friday and Monday so our walks will be busier I think as folks head our way to enjoy the beach and all amenities. 

Had some plain old Earl Grey tonight after dinner with a cherry scone and too much butter  but....delicious.


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> You want special delivery or do I need to drive it to you?


Awww...I'd hate to inconvenience ya! Could you just run me a LONG garden hose to SETX!?


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> Awww...I'd hate to inconvenience ya! Could you just run me a LONG garden hose to SETX!?


I’m sure I could arrange that for you homie!

(Maybe….)


----------



## Pumpkin1172

buckeev said:


> Plumbin' "project" Saturday.
> 
> Sleeper Sofa haul out Sunday.


I would gladly give you my massage appointment today.  Sounds like you need it more than me.  

Those home renovations always take a toll on the body


----------



## soniam

Pumpkin1172 said:


> My kids ( 21+19) said they want to color eggs lol.  So out this momma goes today to find a kit.  I seen a few at walfart yesterday when I was picking up candy.



My 16 year old wants to decorate eggs to. We went and got the decorating kit last weekend, along with some pudding for DS in case his mouth hurts after removing his braces on Thursday. Had to buy white eggs, since ours are usually brown. He has Friday off, so I will probably let him do it then.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

soniam said:


> Had to buy white eggs, since ours are usually brown. He has Friday off, so I will probably let him do it then.


Good Friday is always our day to color the eggs.  This year, we will have to wait until youngest is done his shift.  He's got the early morning shift - which he won't give up the double time and a half + double his early morning bump up for working 4-7 AM.  He makes big $$$ on stat holiday days.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Another really slow day at work today. I won't complain though. It's nice having a quiet week.

Tonight we broke in the waffle maker. I think I am going to like it. I think next time I will experiment with some add ins. 



schumigirl said:


> I don`t think I know anyone who hasn`t experienced "laughing gas" as we call it......you`re the first!


I have been very fortunate and have never had any serious dental work.



schumigirl said:


> Saw on a site yesterday UOR is looking to recruit over 800 people for food and beverages alone......they must be short staffed by quite a lot.


I hope they are successful. Hopefully this means things are getting back to normal.



Lynne G said:


> Can’t believe she graduates this year.


Will she graduate in spring or fall? B only has 13 hours left, but has decided to split the hours and go part time for the next 2 semesters.



Lynne G said:


> Ah, southern food. Do like hush puppies too. Still wish we had a really good bbq place near me. Sadly, not much southern type food places where I am.


We have average BBQ places here. We are getting a new restaurant soo that is supposed to be really good. 



macraven said:


> Now that sounds interesting!
> It might be worth a watch if I can get my fat cat to get off my lap…
> 
> I have a feeling she is not going to budge anytime soon
> 
> We are finally getting a painter company to paint one of our rooms tomorrow
> It has an angled ceiling of the house
> Been here long enough in our house to where we are clearing out things we no longer need and sprucing up some of our rooms
> 
> Neither one of us enjoy home projects
> We really stink on what we feel looks good and want something nice done in the upstairs room


Castle is a fun show. I hope you like it. It is streaming on Hulu.



Robo56 said:


> I will have to prep later this evening for colonoscopy tomorrow early morning. Yuck........this is not my first rodeo with this...LOL...There will be no sleep tonight. So naps today for sure.


I sympathize. I just had one a few months ago. Good luck.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am complaining that it's freaking April and that we still have this cold, windy grossness. It's not unusual for us to have this weather at this time of year...it's just that winter is sooo long here. My sister is off on her vacation today to Arizona....and I'm wishing I could have shrunk myself to fit into her carry-on and went with her. Dh and I were already talking about how to best use all the CC points that we have to go see another nascar race and do a family trip to Florida


Dh is trying to talk me into going to the race in Charlotte.



macraven said:


> My dad and brothers and husband loved oatmeal but I would starve myself before I would eat it
> My mother did not like it either.


Add me to the list of people who won't eat oatmeal.



buckeev said:


> HAPPY 2s Day SANs folk!
> 
> Plumbin' "project" Saturday.
> 
> Sleeper Sofa haul out Sunday.
> 
> Ice packs and Tylenol Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> I'm gettin' too old for this physical labor!!!
> 
> Send me some of that NITROUS Mac!!!


Good luck with all the projects. 

I am trying to remember the last time I dyed Easter eggs. I'm not even sure I ever did it with B.  Has anyone done the the dye effect with shaving cream?


----------



## Monykalyn

Hey all!! Hope all are doing great! Nicer spring day here today before the storms again tomorrow. Chickens enjoying the nicer weather, but never again will I get a chicken with feathered feet. Another day another abcess-she's healing well but ick.
And we found a car-not sure if I reported that - friend who owns a dealership waived all the usual fees to keep it at MRSP-which was in our range. Nissan Rogue with nice trim package. Handles really nicely. Now getting dreams of road trips to Florida 
Think it was Pumpkin due for congrats on Raise?? and good luck to Robbie for colon prep (ugh)


schumigirl said:


> I love Earl Grey in most variations


My girls love all variations of tea-think they have some English in their soul...


schumigirl said:


> Saw on a site yesterday UOR is looking to recruit over 800 people for food and beverages alone......they must be short staffed by quite a lot.


Yes! Think middle kid in Orlando is going to apply-not getting enough hours at Publix-plus UO is hiring at good hourly rate


macraven said:


> Now that sounds interesting!
> It might be worth a watch if I can get my fat cat to get off my lap…


Aw sweet lap warmer! You know you won't dare disturb a sleeping or happy kitty 


Lynne G said:


> Wow, DH said grass needs mowing, and so he’s doing it now.  Spring day?    Yay!


yeah had the 1st mowing  this weekend. DH is off playing in golf league tonite. 


Got our flight to Maui booked, now to pull trigger for return home from Honolulu. Have the gap between the timeshare weeks booked and paid for. Reserved a tour on Maui-private tour for Road to Hana with helicopter flight/tour of Maui on way back.-Pricey but we wanted to do a helicopter tour anyway so splurged. Need to decide on a luau, then just make sure I get Pearl Harbor and Arizona memorial tickets. Have 4th of July dinner on beach in Waikiki reserved. (and a backup as can't decide lol).  Rental cars reserved (OUCH!). 

As for Easter eggs-will just HB the colored ones - will be only green color but saves having to dye them


----------



## macraven

Just dropping in to tuck all the homies to bed
Porch light was off so assume this is it for chatter tonight 

Sleep tight!


----------



## macraven

Just saw monyk posting 
Missed you by minutes here..

Quite enjoyed reading about your travels!

We enjoyed our trips to Hawaii and had my brother guide us around the islands. 


He had a business there and lived there for for 25 years 
He retired and moved to Florida.
And quite enjoys the state.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Another really slow day at work today. I won't complain though. It's nice having a quiet week.
> 
> Tonight we broke in the waffle maker. I think I am going to like it. I think next time I will experiment with some add ins.
> 
> 
> I have been very fortunate and have never had any serious dental work.
> 
> 
> I hope they are successful. Hopefully this means things are getting back to normal.
> 
> 
> Will she graduate in spring or fall? B only has 13 hours left, but has decided to split the hours and go part time for the next 2 semesters.
> 
> 
> We have average BBQ places here. We are getting a new restaurant soo that is supposed to be really good.
> 
> 
> Castle is a fun show. I hope you like it. It is streaming on Hulu.
> 
> 
> I sympathize. I just had one a few months ago. Good luck.
> 
> 
> Dh is trying to talk me into going to the race in Charlotte.
> 
> 
> Add me to the list of people who won't eat oatmeal.
> 
> 
> Good luck with all the projects.
> 
> I am trying to remember the last time I dyed Easter eggs. I'm not even sure I ever did it with B.  Has anyone done the the dye effect with shaving cream?



It`s not only for dental work though....I wouldn`t let go of the mask when I was in the early stages of labour....even when the epidural was in place, the midwife tried to take it off me.....er no, I was keeping that thank you very much.

I`ve had a couple of procedures that involved that wonderful laughing gas!

Dying eggs is not really a big thing over here.....maybe when Kyle was very little, but it`s a nice tradition.





Monykalyn said:


> Hey all!! Hope all are doing great! Nicer spring day here today before the storms again tomorrow. Chickens enjoying the nicer weather, but never again will I get a chicken with feathered feet. Another day another abcess-she's healing well but ick.
> And we found a car-not sure if I reported that - friend who owns a dealership waived all the usual fees to keep it at MRSP-which was in our range. Nissan Rogue with nice trim package. Handles really nicely. Now getting dreams of road trips to Florida
> Think it was Pumpkin due for congrats on Raise?? and good luck to Robbie for colon prep (ugh)
> 
> My girls love all variations of tea-think they have some English in their soul...
> 
> Yes! Think middle kid in Orlando is going to apply-not getting enough hours at Publix-plus UO is hiring at good hourly rate
> 
> Aw sweet lap warmer! You know you won't dare disturb a sleeping or happy kitty
> 
> yeah had the 1st mowing  this weekend. DH is off playing in golf league tonite.
> 
> 
> Got our flight to Maui booked, now to pull trigger for return home from Honolulu. Have the gap between the timeshare weeks booked and paid for. Reserved a tour on Maui-private tour for Road to Hana with helicopter flight/tour of Maui on way back.-Pricey but we wanted to do a helicopter tour anyway so splurged. Need to decide on a luau, then just make sure I get Pearl Harbor and Arizona memorial tickets. Have 4th of July dinner on beach in Waikiki reserved. (and a backup as can't decide lol).  Rental cars reserved (OUCH!).
> 
> As for Easter eggs-will just HB the colored ones - will be only green color but saves having to dye them




Tea is a classic drink for sure. Done properly it can be a nice experience not just a cup of tea........

Good luck with the job application for Universal!!! Hope they`re successful, yes, they do have a decent wage on offer there. And yes, sounds like a lovely trip you have planned.





macraven said:


> Just saw monyk posting
> Missed you by minutes here..
> 
> Quite enjoyed reading about your travels!
> 
> We enjoyed our trips to Hawaii and had my brother guide us around the islands.
> 
> 
> He had a business there and lived there for for 25 years
> He retired and moved to Florida.
> And quite enjoys the state.



I always enjoyed hearing about your Hawaii trips.......and Janet too has some lovely tales of the place. It`s on my list.....just not yet......

And you`re enjoying some gorgeous weather where you are!!! Lucky ducky.....and more to come for you too......I said to you last night I needed to make my hair appointment, well I already had.......lol.......she always makes the appointment for 3 hours with me, but it`s sometimes less depending on how many foils I have....and like you I always enjoy the lovely conditioning treatment, gosh that alone takes a good 25 minutes.......but 3 hours is the average time I`m in there, I think with the length of your hair you will be longer in the chair.





And the weather is turning..........well, slightly. But, sun is up and it`s beautiful out there if slightly chilly still, it`ll warm up as we walk but mid 50`s for this time of day is alright.

Spicy pulled pork tonight, made the sauce last night and tried not to have some as it smelled delicious. I added some maple syrup as I still have a lot left from the bottles I brought back in December. It added a nice sweetness to the sauce to counteract the jalapenos.

Early breakfast as we`re heading out as soon as we`re done to enjoy this lovely morning.

























Have a wonderful Wednesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Aw, looking cute and ready for the weekend camel. (me too!) But yay, this camel knows, it’s a Wednesday today.  Yay, the day, which is such a hump of a day, the middle of the week that we need to have, and then a fabulous Friday feeling will be here in two days.  Woot!

And so. yay a MonyK post.  HA plans sound exciting, and hope you have the best time, with all planned. Not a cheap place to visit for sure.  And hope a good job with universal works out. I’m so ready for more consistent nice weather.  

Well, the house feels much cooler this morning. I think one of the kids turned our AC on, or the heater off. But as already 52 degrees out, our warmest day in some time it will be. Close to Orlando’s high temp. Yay, 82 our high temp late this afternoon.  I think it would be even warmer, if not so cloudy out today, but still will feel warm, as in the low 80’s with cloudy weather is a break out the shorts kinda day. Woot!

And so, tea and screen day.  Routine week day for me.  Oddly, mostly only have heard traffic, not many birds,  I guess they are sleeping in.  And a hehe, little one’s room faces out the front of the house.  We have a large tree in the front, and she swears she hears an owl hooting in the wee  hours.  We do have 8 kinds of owls, and quite a long time ago, I have seen a great horned owl before in our neighborhood.  They are a large owl, and our overnights are generally quiet, so she could have very well heard an owl.

Hope Schumi had a nice walk in that beautiful weather she had this morning.  

And yay, for Pumpkin’s raise.  Well deserved.  Hope you see some sunshine today, and some tea.  

So from this tea drinking fan, a most wonderful Wednesday.  A whopper of a day, hehe.  Nope we like our own burgers, we rarely make a BK run. Their fries are good though.  But what may be on the menu today? Little one knows her favorite dumplings place, has them cheaper today. Ooh, they are literally down the street from us. Maybe a lunchtime walk to there, for a walk up pick up.  Plans.  Yep.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I actually had a night of uninterrupted sleep last night. I can’t remember when that last happened. I still have 30 minutes before I have to leave for work. I’m not used to having this much extra time in the morning.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I actually had a night of uninterrupted sleep last night. I can’t remember when that last happened. I still have 30 minutes before I have to leave for work. I’m not used to having this much extra time in the morning.



Glad you had such a good sleep Charade.....I think I take sleeping so well for granted. 



Still so chilly here, but we did our 6 miles anyway, hoodie was up over the ears today though. 

Managed to contact our decorator and he`s going to pop up to see us either tomorrow or Friday as he`s in the area working, hopefully get the work done June or maybe into July, Usually he fits us in quite soon, but he is busy. 

Watching the Johnny Depp defamation debacle on Court TV. My goodness they are the worst for ad breaks and going to so called experts....let us just listen!! I watched many trials online including the Casey Anthony one and there were no breaks at all. Highlights from yesterday right now, not live just yet. Interesting case though. 

Pot of tea time I think......some Darjeeling Tea called Summer Flush.......very fresh.


----------



## Charade67

I am so bored.


----------



## macraven

I know that feeling charade


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick hump day check in 

It's a beautiful sunny day - except when you walk outside it's in the -C's again.  It looks beautiful until you walk outside.  It was - 10C  or 14F   I had to put my mitts on this morning to drive to work as the steering wheel was sooo cold.  Oh well...only a few more days, then it's supposed to get nice again.  I'm thankful I'm not in the mid/eastern part of the prairies.  A huge snowstorm is hitting today.  They are talking massive snowfall amounts.  They have been slammed soooo hard this winter.  Hopefully this is the last hurrah of winter for them too.  

Went to my massage and the gym last night.  Today I woke up sore.  Not surprising as the therapist said my back was unusually tight.  It felt wonderful.  Gym...well, it was the gym lol.  Put in the steps, and got the heart rate up.  Tonight I think I'll take a break.  Stay in and maybe hit the project room.  

Not sure what is on the menu for tonight.  There were whispers that they were eating chicken again lol.  If you don't like what I make - you can definitely take a turn cooking a meal.  It won't hurt my feelings lol 



Charade67 said:


> Tonight we broke in the waffle maker. I think I am going to like it. I think next time I will experiment with some add ins.


We love to have breakfast for supper!!!  The boys love to whip up waffles.  They will make a huge batch and freeze them.  Then take them out and pop them into the toaster for a quick easy breakfast.  


Monykalyn said:


> Got our flight to Maui booked, now to pull trigger for return home from Honolulu. Have the gap between the timeshare weeks booked and paid for. Reserved a tour on Maui-private tour for Road to Hana with helicopter flight/tour of Maui on way back.-Pricey but we wanted to do a helicopter tour anyway so splurged. Need to decide on a luau, then just make sure I get Pearl Harbor and Arizona memorial tickets. Have 4th of July dinner on beach in Waikiki reserved. (and a backup as can't decide lol). Rental cars reserved (OUCH!).


OOOOO.  Enjoy your time there.  I actually just told dh last night that we should plan to go the winter of our 30th anniversary and plant the seed of going there.  That gives us until 2024 (Jan-March) to save and have a great trip there.  Everyone we know who goes there, loves it!


schumigirl said:


> Spicy pulled pork tonight, made the sauce last night and tried not to have some as it smelled delicious. I added some maple syrup as I still have a lot left from the bottles I brought back in December. It added a nice sweetness to the sauce to counteract the jalapenos.


YUM!!!!  I love pulled pork.  Dh likes it, but it gives him such bad heartburn.  I rarely make it because of that, but it is a favorite of mine.


Lynne G said:


> Aw, looking cute and ready for the weekend camel. (me too!) But yay, this camel knows, it’s a Wednesday today. Yay, the day, which is such a hump of a day, the middle of the week that we need to have, and then a fabulous Friday feeling will be here in two days. Woot!


Thank goodness it's hump day.  And what a cute picture!!!!!  I am glad it's a short week this week!


schumigirl said:


> Watching the Johnny Depp defamation debacle on Court TV. My goodness they are the worst for ad breaks and going to so called experts....let us just listen!! I watched many trials online including the Casey Anthony one and there were no breaks at all. Highlights from yesterday right now, not live just yet. Interesting case though.


Hmmmmm.  I'll have to check into that!  We used to have court tv...but recently changed some of our channels.  I wonder if we still get it!  


Charade67 said:


> I am so bored.


Hopefully your day gets better.  That's why I always bring my e-reader with me to work.  But then again, I'm in my own office.  I don't have to greet people coming in the door.  I do answer the switchboard and direct calls.  

Well, I should get going and shuffle some papers around.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Charade67

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Hopefully your day gets better. That's why I always bring my e-reader with me to work. But then again, I'm in my own office. I don't have to greet people coming in the door. I do answer the switchboard and direct calls.


I should do something like that. I don’t have an e-reader, but I can download books to my iPad. 


I’m killing time by searching to t-shirt ideas for our graduation trip. I already have ideas for Disneyland, but Dh suggested we also visit Universal Hollywood while we are out there. I can’t find any good Universal themed graduation shirts. The closest I have found is a shirt that says, “Master has given Dobby a diploma. Dobby is free.” I am thinking of finding someone who can do a custom shirt and have it say something like “I solemnly swear I have earned my B. S. Degree. “ (B. A. For my daughter) Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> I should do something like that. I don’t have an e-reader, but I can download books to my iPad.
> 
> 
> I’m killing time by searching to t-shirt ideas for our graduation trip. I already have ideas for Disneyland, but Dh suggested we also visit Universal Hollywood while we are out there. I can’t find any good Universal themed graduation shirts. The closest I have found is a shirt that says, “Master has given Dobby a diploma. Dobby is free.” I am thinking of finding someone who can do a custom shirt and have it say something like “I solemnly swear I have earned my B. S. Degree. “ (B. A. For my daughter) Anyone have any other suggestions?



When are you guys going? We are going to Disneyland and Universal Hollywood in June.


----------



## Charade67

soniam said:


> When are you guys going? We are going to Disneyland and Universal Hollywood in June.


We will be going in June next year after B and I graduate.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay for LA trip for Charade and family next June. Fun sayings to be on the shirts. We tend to not wear much park shirts, more me than the kids.  Funny, as little one was doing some Spring cleaning of her closet, she saw her HHN shirt I had got signed by some of the artists involved in HHN. She has worn it once, so far.  Maybe she’ll wear it this Fall.  It was in the save pile, safe from the purge.   

Ah yes, I guess the AC was not turned on. The house feels almost too warm.  Well, that’s because it’s already 67 degrees out, and beautifully sunny out.  But don’t let that fool ya, a cold front is arriving, and we will be rocking and rolling in rain by mid afternoon.  Thunderstorms, with damaging winds, predicted to make the extended dinner time a very wet one.  And a little ugh. That cold front will settle in enough, the high on Sunday will be 54.  Hehe, weather guy news said you’ll need a sweater, as Easter will be blustery and cooler feeling.  All that means that the little kids will make it a noisy indoor fun day.  Too cool to play outside for the youngest.  But at least that cold front will still leave a full day of sun on Friday.  And close to 70 degrees tomorrow.  But today?  Yay, another day the thermometer will show 80 degrees.  And yeah, by the last drops fall, so will the temps.  Back to 62 by 7pm, with in the 40’s overnight. Yep, why the heater is not turned off yet.  I’d open a window, and does feel nice to be a bit cool while sleeping, but we don’t open our windows anytime this time of year, as not good to have pollen filled air blow into the house. Though with that overnight temp, I can bet the heater won’t be on for more then a hour or two in the wee hours, as the house will still be warm from the heat it has felt, even with some rain to come. 

So, with that another rainy Thursday, weather assumes it’s a Thirsty Thursday, giving the plants a good watering.  Like these:


Awww, some of my tulips are already up, and looking so fabulous brightening up the garden.  I have other colors in the other garden. And just planted a stick of a plant, that will be a lilac bush. Tried roses at that spot where my old rose bush had died, but none survived, so instead trying a lilac bush there, hoping it gives me those other sweet smelling flowers. 

And so, it’s that day you too can be watering up your body, with a drink of your choice celebrating the fact that it’s a Thirsty Thursday.  You know, the day before Fabulously Feeling Friday.  If ever a day to raise that glass to the ending of the week starting, it’s a Thursday.  And for me, not only Thirsty, but having a Thunderstorms Thursday. Oh yeah, don’t forget your   .

A hearty good morning to all the homies this Thursday.


----------



## schumigirl

And we have a gorgeous Thirsty Thursday here.......

This morning was stunning, so we headed out extra early for our walk....we wondered how early you have to be down that seafront to be first.....it was so busy just after 6.30! 

We did 10 miles and boy do my feet ache now.....

Did some shopping for the Easter weekend so we can avoid the stores from now till at least Monday and weather is to be lovely as we go forward for a while......fingers crossed!! 

Turkey slices and salad for lunch, made some special potato salad to go with it and spicy hoisin chicken tonight, will still have some potato salad left over to go with that too. And managed to get a turkey for Easter Sunday dinner, quite surprised but grabbed it.

And not much else going on here.......looking forward to a quiet weekend I think wih maybe some chocolate in there somewhere for a change.....I think someone may have bought someone some white chocolate she likes as an Easter treat too. That`s ideal as someone else has bought someone else some chocolate only he likes for Easter.........lol......


























Have a wonderful Thursday ​


----------



## Robo56

Good Thursday morning everyone 








soniam said:


> It's good to see you again. That reminds me, that I need to book my 4th one and husband's first one.



Once you have done a few you know what to expect. The prep is worse then the procedure for sure.




schumigirl said:


> Thank you Robbie......yes, Kyle sent me an email with the link in it, haven`t watched all of it yet, but I watch anything he`s in....he could read the phone book and could make it interesting!!



I watched it and really enjoyed it. He is really a intelligent interesting young man.



schumigirl said:


> Good luck with the butt test tomorrow.......prep is never fun and much easier than the procedure itself.



I keep thinking that they will come up with a more pleasant tasting  prep, but that has not happened yet.

They give Propofol so you are in sleepy land and then wake up after the procedure. That is nice. So now the procedure  is easier then the  prep. 

My GI doc is one of the nicest doctors I know. I keep telling him never to retire, but I know he will eventually.

Slept a lot yesterday morning after getting home.



but what the heck is with the " little house on the prairie flour sack type dresses "  Just no....nope nope nadda not happening.

I’am not sure if I have seen those type of dresses.




buckeev said:


> Ice packs and Tylenol Monday and Tuesday.




Hope the back is feeling better. Yep, those projects that used to be easy when younger do get after the joints and muscles as we age.




schumigirl said:


> Oatmeal/porridge is vile......gruel is the perfect description.



LOL.....that’s what hubby calls it.




soniam said:


> My 16 year old wants to decorate eggs to. We went and got the decorating kit last weekend, along with some pudding for DS in case his mouth hurts after removing his braces on Thursday. Had to buy white eggs, since ours are usually brown. He has Friday off, so I will probably let him do it then.



Hope your sons mouth doesn’t hurt to bad after his braces are removed.

I used to dye eggs with son, niece and nephew when they were younger. Good memories.

Have fun.




Charade67 said:


> I sympathize. I just had one a few months ago. Good luck.



Hope yours went well. Not fun, but a needed test to make sure to catch colon cancer and other intestinal problems early.



Monykalyn said:


> Hey all!! Hope all are doing great! Nicer spring day here today before the storms again tomorrow. Chickens enjoying the nicer weather, but never again will I get a chicken with feathered feet. Another day another abcess-she's healing well but ick.



You always educate us on information relating to your various chicken varieties. I didn’t know there was a chicken with feathers on its feet.




Monykalyn said:


> And we found a car-not sure if I reported that - friend who owns a dealership waived all the usual fees to keep it at MRSP-which was in our range. Nissan Rogue with nice trim package. Handles really nicely. Now getting dreams of road trips to Florida
> Think it was Pumpkin due for congrats on Raise?? and good luck to Robbie for colon prep (ugh)



Congratulations on finding a car. The lots in Florida and around this area of Southern Indiana have slim pickings.




Monykalyn said:


> Got our flight to Maui booked, now to pull trigger for return home from Honolulu. Have the gap between the timeshare weeks booked and paid for. Reserved a tour on Maui-private tour for Road to Hana with helicopter flight/tour of Maui on way back.-Pricey but we wanted to do a helicopter tour anyway so splurged. Need to decide on a luau, then just make sure I get Pearl Harbor and Arizona memorial tickets. Have 4th of July dinner on beach in Waikiki reserved. (and a backup as can't decide lol). Rental cars reserved (OUCH!).



Wow, sounds like you have a wonderful trip to Hawaii planned. It’s been 35 years since hubby and I were there. We have very fond memories of that trip.

Have a wonderful time.


Lynne hope the tea is tasty this morning. My HHN coffee cup is full and delicious.

Mac hope you were able to get your appointment for the oral surgeon sorted. I’am sure you would like to get your dental work over and done.

I had a wonderful visit with little J on Tuesday. It was raining so I took him to the play area at the mall. I always take bleach wipes and wipe down the little rides they have there. I keep a roll of quarters for the rides in my purse. He loves the merry-go-round. He is the happiest little fellow.


Was glad to get the colonoscopy over and done yesterday. Slept most of yesterday after I got home. Did not sleep much night before as I was prepping for procedure.  Had to be at hospital at 6:15 am and was in for procedure by 7:45. Was glad to get it over early In the day and get back home.


Sun is shinning this morning. We had a storm roll through yesterday evening. Tornado warning sirens went off. We did get some strong winds, a little hail and a good down pour. Thankful no major winds as had been predicted.

We have had some severe damaging tornados come through here in past few years so when the sirens go off it’s a tad frightening.


Need to get up to my office and clean the paper mess off my desk. I also need to get to the gym and pay for early entry. I do that in 6 month increments as It gives me the option of accessing the gym very early in the morning.

I set out some filets for dinner tonight. I will grill those. Hubby will enjoy that. Need to have a look at the grill. I cleaned it before I covered it in the fall. So will give it another good wipe down before I use it this evening.


To all the Sans family who are ailing sending mummy dust your way.

For those Sans family on vacation enjoy your time in the sun. Safe passage wishes for your trip home.

Sending shout out to all the a Sans family members who no longer post or rarely post. You are missed.


Have a wonderful Thursday everyone.


----------



## soniam

Robo56 said:


> Once you have done a few you know what to expect. The prep is worse then the procedure for sure.



This will be my 4th one. Had to get my first before I even turned 40 I think the prep procedure changed some though since I did it last. This will be DH's first for hitting 50 years old.


Well, missed out on the Guardians AP preview. It's running a couple of the days we will be at WDW for our friends' wedding. I checked right before it went live and nothing. So I finished getting ready and took DS to school. Oh well. We are rarely there for these things anyway. We will do it in July.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

A quick thirsty Thursday stop in!

I am glad tomorrow is a stat and I'm off!!!  Not sure what I will do, but I will enjoy it for sure.  The weather is still cold and yucky.  It's just the time of year, we are wanting the warm weather, but Mother Nature has other plans.  

Didn't do much last night.  I was starting to feel crumby last night - and slept horrible.  I have my first cold in three years - besides actually catching covid.  Did a rapid test this morning - negative.  So it's just a neighborhood cold.  I might sneak away from work early today, and maybe go home and nap.  Burgers are on the menu for tonight.  



Lynne G said:


> Awww, some of my tulips are already up, and looking so fabulous brightening up the garden. I have other colors in the other garden. And just planted a stick of a plant, that will be a lilac bush. Tried roses at that spot where my old rose bush had died, but none survived, so instead trying a lilac bush there, hoping it gives me those other sweet smelling flowers.


I love those spring flowers!!!!  I see across the street the neighbor has tulips popping up as well.  It brings me a smile seeing them.  I am unsure what's up with my front flowerbed.  I have tried to replant peonies and they have died and NOT come back the next year.  There is a small hosta that comes up, any other annuals I try to plant there, don't survive.  Might have to add some nutrients to the soil.  


schumigirl said:


> Did some shopping for the Easter weekend so we can avoid the stores from now till at least Monday and weather is to be lovely as we go forward for a while......fingers crossed!!


I'm going out after work today or leaving work early to hit the grocery store to avoid shopping madness.


schumigirl said:


> .I think someone may have bought someone some white chocolate she likes as an Easter treat too. That`s ideal as someone else has bought someone else some chocolate only he likes for Easter.........lol......


  That's the way it should be lol.  That sounds similar to our household lol.  


Robo56 said:


> We have had some severe damaging tornados come through here in past few years so when the sirens go off it’s a tad frightening.


I always remind myself of that when I'm grumbling that our weather is cold.  I don't like storms at the best of times...so tornados scare me.  


soniam said:


> Well, missed out on the Guardians AP preview. It's running a couple of the days we will be at WDW for our friends' wedding. I checked right before it went live and nothing. So I finished getting ready and took DS to school. Oh well. We are rarely there for these things anyway. We will do it in July.


Maybe you will luck out and be able to get on it if they are doing a soft opening or virtual cue?  I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you!

Well, I should start shuffling some papers.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Sue M

Good morning!  At least the sun is out, but brrrr. It was only 1c when I woke up. Sheesh. But at least we’re not in Saskatchewan or Manitoba or the Dakotas.  Brutal blizzard there. The weather sure is changing. We should be in double digits by now.
Going for last minute Easter grocery shopping today. To pick up fresh produce, etc. 9 for dinner Sunday. 
Egg colouring was fun!  I’ll put them in a basket to decorate the table with!

Schumi the first time I ordered salmon when I was back east I was so surprised. I didn’t know it was different and had expected it to be like my west coast salmon at home!  If I ever see it I’ll have to try Scottish salmon. 

Charade same thing happened here prior to Costco shop!  Sent my daughter downstairs to check on paper products!  She said we were out of napkins so husband went down and found Costco package of them!  In plain sight.

Mac sorry you didn’t get the work done but at least you had a good time lol!
Guess no steaks yet!
I need to spruce up some rooms too!  

Pumpkin congrats on the raise!  Good news. 
This is definitely not typical spring weather here. Yuck. 1c here this morning brrr  but at least it’s sunny. We’ve had so much rain. 
But at least we’re not in the blizzard in the prairies!

Lynne I don’t paint rooms anymore either!  Last time I tried I got frozen shoulder.

Robo that’s too bad the bus doesn’t go out to the launch pads anymore. And now have to pay for it. Seems the way now.  Yes looking forward to a longer stay at SF. Last year I really didn’t get to do much except a lovely dinner with a few Sans family! Was way too busy having fun!   And it’s been a few years since we stayed at PB. Although in Oct. we did walk over from HR to grab a meal at Sals.

Soniam oatmeal doesn’t seem to spike my blood sugar so I have it once or twice a week.

Pumpkin I make a good lizard!  Lol. Yup I agree about the dresses, and the big puffy sleeves  yuck.

Monykalyn. Oh poor chicken!  Doesn’t sound good. But congrats on new car!  I’m waiting on a Rav4 hybrid since August. The wait for hybrids here is ridiculous.  Dealerships here don’t charge over MRSP but I’ve heard its common in the US. Nice to have an in!  I’d love to  drive to Florida if I ever get the dang car!  But way to far for me. Maybe California!  

Pumpkin -10, I guess I’ll stop whining lol!

Charade the Doby shirt sounds cute!  

Glad I’m not the only one with adult children who still like to paint Easter eggs!  We paint them with acrylic paints. I’m probably the least artistic. My youngest who’s 32 is very artistic. In comparison mine look like a 3 yr old painted lol!  

Time for a dog walk!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Sue M said:


> But at least we’re not in Saskatchewan or Manitoba or the Dakotas.


Yup my thoughts exactly.  My sister lives in Regina.  She is currently in Arizona soaking up the sunshine and warmth there.  She flew out Tuesday morning.  She couldn't have had any better timing.  I was hoping that there was going to be some way to shrink myself to fit into her luggage so she could take me with her, but sadly...I'm still here 

It was -14 this morning   Like seriously....enough of the cold temps.  Then I wonder why I'm soooo crabby and cranky lol


----------



## buckeev

Charade67 said:


> I should do something like that. I don’t have an e-reader, but I can download books to my iPad.
> 
> 
> I’m killing time by searching to t-shirt ideas for our graduation trip. I already have ideas for Disneyland, but Dh suggested we also visit Universal Hollywood while we are out there. I can’t find any good Universal themed graduation shirts. The closest I have found is a shirt that says, “Master has given Dobby a diploma. Dobby is free.” I am thinking of finding someone who can do a custom shirt and have it say something like “I solemnly swear I have earned my B. S. Degree. “ (B. A. For my daughter) Anyone have any other suggestions?


When are y’all thinking of going to DL? My daughter is going to be attending UTLA Media College in LA this Summer, starting in late May and I’ve been asked to “deliver” her Beetle to her there. Thinking of making a side trip to Walt’s original place!


----------



## buckeev

ooops…Just saw your June 2023 date Charade.


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> When are y’all thinking of going to DL? My daughter is going to be attending UTLA Media College in LA this Summer, starting in late May and I’ve been asked to “deliver” her Beetle to her there. Thinking of making a side trip to Walt’s original place!


Happy travels for you Buckeev 
Definitely hit the parks when in CA

And take pictures for us who are left behind …


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Yup my thoughts exactly.  My sister lives in Regina.  She is currently in Arizona soaking up the sunshine and warmth there.  She flew out Tuesday morning.  She couldn't have had any better timing.  I was hoping that there was going to be some way to shrink myself to fit into her luggage so she could take me with her, but sadly...I'm still here
> 
> It was -14 this morning   Like seriously....enough of the cold temps.  Then I wonder why I'm soooo crabby and cranky lol


I’ve had enough too and we’re not anywhere as cold as Edmonton!  A friend of mine lives in Winterpeg and she says the storm is awful and expecting more. Roads closed. 


buckeev said:


> When are y’all thinking of going to DL? My daughter is going to be attending UTLA Media College in LA this Summer, starting in late May and I’ve been asked to “deliver” her Beetle to her there. Thinking of making a side trip to Walt’s original place!


That would be an awfully long drive in a Beetle!  Have you been to DL?  We love it. A shorter trip for me. I get a 5 day ticket. Love seeing the original rides and even though Some are the same ride they’re different. Better imo.


----------



## keishashadow

Sue M said:


> Where was your poncho!


Don’t laugh…i always pack at least two different type….both in suitcases as forecast was clear skies. 


Sue M said:


> You should see I-95 down south


Oh, i have indeed   We go out of our way to not drive down I-95 south until we cut over in NC/SC.  Even then, if i can fly somewhere, it’s my first choice


Sue M said:


> Did Elon show up?


He’s been a busy boy, putting together that deal to try to own the twitter-verse


Charade67 said:


> I have a friend who went to high school near Cocoa Beach and he said his school would deliberately schedule fire drills to coincide with launch times so the students could watch.


That is pretty cool


Sue M said:


> And horrific accidents.


Yes, however, I nominate the I-4, going ‘west’ south of disney for having some of the goriest ones I’ve encountered. 


soniam said:


> He's actually incredibly nerdy in-person.


Guessing his self-stated asperger’s comes into play there


schumigirl said:


> We did watch it on my laptop, but not the same.


I had forgotten about the delayed boom being some distance away.  The cherry on top.


Lynne G said:


> In the middle of the night, I heard someone say hey lynne right near my ear. DH was sound asleep, and it was not his voice, and kids were, I think, still watching or online playing, and they don’t usually say hey, nor call or refer to me other than mom, and it didn’t sound like them. Not anyone’s voice I recognized. Odd dream?


who you going to call? Ghostbusters! Lol


schumigirl said:


> WOOOOHOOOOO


Good for you!


buckeev said:


> *F & G* offerings were the best we've experienced! DANG!


Glad somebody enjoyed them.  Only thing we found to eat at both the arts festival & F/G this year were donuts.  Just not our jam This year it seems


buckeev said:


> they offered ZERO remedies.


so many requested & received full refunds.  Wonder if they stopped that accommodation?


Sue M said:


> we love AKL too.


One of our favorite ’homes’


Sue M said:


> And the DL system was great.


The max pass?  loved it!


macraven said:


> But I’m sure many will adapt to the new system and love it


We don’t really have much a choice.  The thing that really is throwing me for a loop tho is the long lines for the decidedly non-E ticket attractions. Indiana Jones show standby has been filing up a good hour prior to show times, even standing room???


Charade67 said:


> We are now the proud owners of a waffle iron


for some reason, they‘ve been gifted to us, often over the years. including disney & Star Wars ones.  They are cute.  IMO texture is somewhere in between a pancake & waffle.  i keep wanting to try savory sort for sandwiches.


Lynne G said:


> Maybe it was just a sign from mom. Who knows? I don’t believe in ghosts. Guess our minds do funny things when you are in a deep sleep and REM going on





schumigirl said:


> lol.....we do the same thing!! Usually a jockey wearing purple works for me, but I just went for names yesterday......didn`t know how much I won till Tom told me.....I have no clue, but very happy!!!


I bet the name, then 2nd bet is a weird parlay or two my eldest DS tosses at me.  Have yet to win on one of those but, when i do…chatching lol


Sue M said:


> That Greek restaurant never disappoints.


It was pointed out to me that we do tend to frequent many restaurants owned by Greeks, not necessarily choosing their native dishes, just that they are overall so good.


schumigirl said:


> Bought a whole salmon this morning...


Fish heads, fish heads, rolly-Polly fish heads.  Fish heads, fish heads, eat ‘em up, yum!   I’ll be humming that ditty all night now.


soniam said:


> When I was a kid, if I said that I couldn't find something, my mom would say "If I find it, do I get to hit you?


Mine would march me back to errant item, then say:  “If it was a snake, it would’ve bit you.”  Then, I’d be looking for snakes the rest of the day.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Heard back from my manager about my raise - and extremely surprised that they came back close to what I was asking for


congrats.  Can’t say I’ve ever ’asked’ for a specific amt for a raise…more of they doled it out and I happily accepted it.


Robo56 said:


> Nice pictures on the beach. Nice packed sand for walking.


We did walk for miles.  Truth be told, not a fan of that sort sort…give me the white fluffy stuff Any day


Robo56 said:


> will have to prep later this evening for colonoscopy tomorrow early morning. Yuck........this is not my first rodeo with this...LOL...There will be no sleep tonight. So naps today for sure.


Oh, dear, no fun at all.  Glad to hear it went well for you.


schumigirl said:


> I always enjoyed hearing about your Hawaii trips.......and Janet too has some lovely tales of the place. It`s on my list.....just not yet......


Once things simmer down, do have it on our radar again.  Not sure if we would do the land trip+cruise of the islands or just split time between two of them.


Sue M said:


> A shorter trip for me. I get a 5 day ticket.


Perfect amount of time for DL.  If during haunt season, swing by Knotts scary farm & U’s HHN Too.


----------



## Charade67

Where did today go? I don't feel like I have accomplished anything today. It was super slow today at work since my boss was off for the day. Then I went home and started watching an online orientation for school. I think I nodded off during part of it. 

I had a good laugh this evening. I joined a Facebook group for online students of my university. Tonight someone posted asking the exactly address of the graduation venue. He was looking for a hotel nearby.  We are 3 weeks away from graduation and he is just now trying to find a room???? He will be lucky if he can find one within an hour's drive. Most graduates booked their rooms nearly a year ago. I am so glad I don't have to worry about that.



Lynne G said:


> I’d open a window, and does feel nice to be a bit cool while sleeping, but we don’t open our windows anytime this time of year, as not good to have pollen filled air blow into the house.


I really want to open some windows, but can already see the dusting of yellow on my car. I hate allergies.



schumigirl said:


> We did 10 miles and boy do my feet ache now.....


Wow, you are going to be more then ready to walk the parks next month. I need to get out and start walking too. 



Robo56 said:


> I keep thinking that they will come up with a more pleasant tasting prep, but that has not happened yet.





Robo56 said:


> Hope yours went well. Not fun, but a needed test to make sure to catch colon cancer and other intestinal problems early.


I don't think they will ever get a pleasant tasting prep. The last one I took wasn't awful tasting, but was kind of slimy.  Thankfully my procedure went well and I don't have to do it again for another 5 years.



soniam said:


> This will be my 4th one. Had to get my first before I even turned 40 I think the prep procedure changed some though since I did it last. This will be DH's first for hitting 50 years old.


I think I am up to 4 or 5 now. I had to start getting them early too due to my family history. 



soniam said:


> Well, missed out on the Guardians AP preview.


I am so looking forward to that ride. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Didn't do much last night. I was starting to feel crumby last night - and slept horrible. I have my first cold in three years - besides actually catching covid. Did a rapid test this morning - negative. So it's just a neighborhood cold. I might sneak away from work early today, and maybe go home and nap. Burgers are on the menu for tonight.


Sorry you aren't feeling well, but glad it isn't Covid. Hope the cold passes soon. 



Sue M said:


> Glad I’m not the only one with adult children who still like to paint Easter eggs! We paint them with acrylic paints. I’m probably the least artistic. My youngest who’s 32 is very artistic. In comparison mine look like a 3 yr old painted lol!


Have you tried the shave cream and food color method?



buckeev said:


> When are y’all thinking of going to DL? My daughter is going to be attending UTLA Media College in LA this Summer, starting in late May and I’ve been asked to “deliver” her Beetle to her there. Thinking of making a side trip to Walt’s original place!





buckeev said:


> ooops…Just saw your June 2023 date Charade.


You should definitely go if you are in the area. We really enjoyed the parks when we were there for B's high school graduation trip.


Speaking of B, she is coming home tomorrow to spend the Easter weekend with us. It's had to believe another school year is coming to an end. She only has 13 hours left to graduate. I have 32.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Late night stop in.  I'm waiting for the night time cold meds to kick in, so thought I would stop in.  I'll turn the nightlights on for anyone who can't count sheep and for our early risers - especially those across the pond. 

Changed my mind about what to make for supper tonight.  I made this cheesy enchilada casserole bake with tater tots,  It was delicious!!!  The boys want me to put that into the rotation of meals.  Super easy to whip up.  

Picked up a few groceries over lunch for our Easter meal.  Even got a decent sized turkey.  Hit the gym as well.  I had wanted to hit a certain number of times this week...one more to go and I will have met what I had planned for the week. 



keishashadow said:


> congrats. Can’t say I’ve ever ’asked’ for a specific amt for a raise…more of they doled it out and I happily accepted it.


My manager asked me how much I was looking for.  I haven't had a raise in 4 yrs and  my last raise they low balled me.  I was underpaid compared to others in our area (and have been for awhile).  This raise is comparable to my skillset and seniority if I was to move to a new job.  My billing experience with oil & gas companies is what got me the raise - I'm the only one in the company who does this specialized billing.  I am definitely grateful for the raise.  


Charade67 said:


> Speaking of B, she is coming home tomorrow to spend the Easter weekend with us. It's had to believe another school year is coming to an end. She only has 13 hours left to graduate. I have 32.


It's always nice to have the kiddos come home.  

Well I should get going!!!  Sweet sleeps everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Pumpkin, hope you are feeling much better this morning. Nice when you find an easy meal the family enjoys.  Does sound delicious. 

Charade, glad to hear B can come home for this holiday weekend.  Little one gets no time off, but at least it is virtual class today, and her only class is the one you have to turn in your work by midnight tonight. Yeah, I’m sure her university will have lots of traffic and filled hotels with the May graduation coming up.  At least when she graduates in December, we are close enough, we will drive. 

Ah, stinks that my DH gets 3 hours off today. Me? Nope. Well at least it’s always my shortest of the week day routine hours by an hour, and a half hour longer lunch. 

Mom, do you know brother turned the AC on?  Yeah, was wondering why was cooler feeling yesterday morning. But as 45 degrees out, was thinking of turning the heat on, but since a gloriously sunny day predicted, with 70 the high, I’ll leave it on. Tomorrow, copy of today’s temps, but to be cloud filled.  And going into the low 30’s tomorrow night, so will change it to the heater by mid afternoon tomorrow. Mother Nature is making that poor bunny shiver.  Blustery and barely 50 degrees the high predicted for Sunday. Hot chocolate with the chocolate. 

And so, not much, but already having that fabulous Friday feeling.  Yay, holiday weekend coming up.  Family time.  Yay!  

So hope all are going to have, or having a fabulous Friday.  Oooh, with a cool feeling inside, more tea. And hehe, maybe a little piece of that chocolate we are bringing as part of our share of the meal. See, my family always helps the host with parts of the meal. I tend to like to be the one bringing desserts and a side. Ooh, and with that chocolate piece, did make blueberry muffins last night. Hehe, what a breakfast.

Yay, so far a Good Friday morning for me, hope yours has been or will be too.


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin!

Wow!! 
Great news on your raise 
You deserve it !!


----------



## macraven

We had our booster shots yesterday afternoon so now we are done with #4

Felt great last night but this morning not so much 
Have a 7:45 doc regular eye visit so a bit of a busy start day for me

Trying to think what I need to pick up at the grocery after thr doc visit today

May will do a blt dinner tonight


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Thursday morning everyone
> 
> View attachment 662410
> 
> View attachment 662409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you have done a few you know what to expect. The prep is worse then the procedure for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched it and really enjoyed it. He is really a intelligent interesting young man.
> 
> 
> 
> I keep thinking that they will come up with a more pleasant tasting  prep, but that has not happened yet.
> 
> They give Propofol so you are in sleepy land and then wake up after the procedure. That is nice. So now the procedure  is easier then the  prep.
> 
> My GI doc is one of the nicest doctors I know. I keep telling him never to retire, but I know he will eventually.
> 
> Slept a lot yesterday morning after getting home.
> 
> 
> 
> but what the heck is with the " little house on the prairie flour sack type dresses "  Just no....nope nope nadda not happening.
> 
> I’am not sure if I have seen those type of dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the back is feeling better. Yep, those projects that used to be easy when younger do get after the joints and muscles as we age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.....that’s what hubby calls it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your sons mouth doesn’t hurt to bad after his braces are removed.
> 
> I used to dye eggs with son, niece and nephew when they were younger. Good memories.
> 
> Have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope yours went well. Not fun, but a needed test to make sure to catch colon cancer and other intestinal problems early.
> 
> 
> 
> You always educate us on information relating to your various chicken varieties. I didn’t know there was a chicken with feathers on its feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on finding a car. The lots in Florida and around this area of Southern Indiana have slim pickings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, sounds like you have a wonderful trip to Hawaii planned. It’s been 35 years since hubby and I were there. We have very fond memories of that trip.
> 
> Have a wonderful time.
> 
> 
> Lynne hope the tea is tasty this morning. My HHN coffee cup is full and delicious.
> 
> Mac hope you were able to get your appointment for the oral surgeon sorted. I’am sure you would like to get your dental work over and done.
> 
> I had a wonderful visit with little J on Tuesday. It was raining so I took him to the play area at the mall. I always take bleach wipes and wipe down the little rides they have there. I keep a roll of quarters for the rides in my purse. He loves the merry-go-round. He is the happiest little fellow.
> 
> 
> Was glad to get the colonoscopy over and done yesterday. Slept most of yesterday after I got home. Did not sleep much night before as I was prepping for procedure.  Had to be at hospital at 6:15 am and was in for procedure by 7:45. Was glad to get it over early In the day and get back home.
> 
> 
> Sun is shinning this morning. We had a storm roll through yesterday evening. Tornado warning sirens went off. We did get some strong winds, a little hail and a good down pour. Thankful no major winds as had been predicted.
> 
> We have had some severe damaging tornados come through here in past few years so when the sirens go off it’s a tad frightening.
> 
> 
> Need to get up to my office and clean the paper mess off my desk. I also need to get to the gym and pay for early entry. I do that in 6 month increments as It gives me the option of accessing the gym very early in the morning.
> 
> I set out some filets for dinner tonight. I will grill those. Hubby will enjoy that. Need to have a look at the grill. I cleaned it before I covered it in the fall. So will give it another good wipe down before I use it this evening.
> 
> 
> To all the Sans family who are ailing sending mummy dust your way.
> 
> For those Sans family on vacation enjoy your time in the sun. Safe passage wishes for your trip home.
> 
> Sending shout out to all the a Sans family members who no longer post or rarely post. You are missed.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday everyone.



Glad you got to spend some nice times with the little one...yes, wipes are essential for play areas!! 

The prep we have over here isn`t too bad.....it almost tastes like warm lemonade, so not a problem to get over. But my sister and one of my best friends had dreadful stuff that made them throw it up, they just couldn`t take it.  Least it`s over for another time now......hope for good results for you!! 





Pumpkin1172 said:


> A quick thirsty Thursday stop in!
> 
> I am glad tomorrow is a stat and I'm off!!!  Not sure what I will do, but I will enjoy it for sure.  The weather is still cold and yucky.  It's just the time of year, we are wanting the warm weather, but Mother Nature has other plans.
> 
> Didn't do much last night.  I was starting to feel crumby last night - and slept horrible.  I have my first cold in three years - besides actually catching covid.  Did a rapid test this morning - negative.  So it's just a neighborhood cold.  I might sneak away from work early today, and maybe go home and nap.  Burgers are on the menu for tonight.
> 
> 
> I love those spring flowers!!!!  I see across the street the neighbor has tulips popping up as well.  It brings me a smile seeing them.  I am unsure what's up with my front flowerbed.  I have tried to replant peonies and they have died and NOT come back the next year.  There is a small hosta that comes up, any other annuals I try to plant there, don't survive.  Might have to add some nutrients to the soil.
> 
> I'm going out after work today or leaving work early to hit the grocery store to avoid shopping madness.
> 
> That's the way it should be lol.  That sounds similar to our household lol.
> 
> I always remind myself of that when I'm grumbling that our weather is cold.  I don't like storms at the best of times...so tornados scare me.
> 
> Maybe you will luck out and be able to get on it if they are doing a soft opening or virtual cue?  I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed for you!
> 
> Well, I should start shuffling some papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!




Hope you feel better...colds can make you feel so miserable. 

lol....yes, we love to give each other little gifts like that, isn`t  it nice to be like that though....gifts don`t have to be expensive, just thoughtful. 

Yes, Friday/Monday are stat holidays here......always feel sorry for store workers who still have go in though. 

Hope you have a lovely weekend.....





Sue M said:


> Good morning!  At least the sun is out, but brrrr. It was only 1c when I woke up. Sheesh. But at least we’re not in Saskatchewan or Manitoba or the Dakotas.  Brutal blizzard there. The weather sure is changing. We should be in double digits by now.
> Going for last minute Easter grocery shopping today. To pick up fresh produce, etc. 9 for dinner Sunday.
> Egg colouring was fun!  I’ll put them in a basket to decorate the table with!
> 
> Schumi the first time I ordered salmon when I was back east I was so surprised. I didn’t know it was different and had expected it to be like my west coast salmon at home!  If I ever see it I’ll have to try Scottish salmon.
> 
> Charade same thing happened here prior to Costco shop!  Sent my daughter downstairs to check on paper products!  She said we were out of napkins so husband went down and found Costco package of them!  In plain sight.
> 
> Mac sorry you didn’t get the work done but at least you had a good time lol!
> Guess no steaks yet!
> I need to spruce up some rooms too!
> 
> Pumpkin congrats on the raise!  Good news.
> This is definitely not typical spring weather here. Yuck. 1c here this morning brrr  but at least it’s sunny. We’ve had so much rain.
> But at least we’re not in the blizzard in the prairies!
> 
> Lynne I don’t paint rooms anymore either!  Last time I tried I got frozen shoulder.
> 
> Robo that’s too bad the bus doesn’t go out to the launch pads anymore. And now have to pay for it. Seems the way now.  Yes looking forward to a longer stay at SF. Last year I really didn’t get to do much except a lovely dinner with a few Sans family! Was way too busy having fun!   And it’s been a few years since we stayed at PB. Although in Oct. we did walk over from HR to grab a meal at Sals.
> 
> Soniam oatmeal doesn’t seem to spike my blood sugar so I have it once or twice a week.
> 
> Pumpkin I make a good lizard!  Lol. Yup I agree about the dresses, and the big puffy sleeves  yuck.
> 
> Monykalyn. Oh poor chicken!  Doesn’t sound good. But congrats on new car!  I’m waiting on a Rav4 hybrid since August. The wait for hybrids here is ridiculous.  Dealerships here don’t charge over MRSP but I’ve heard its common in the US. Nice to have an in!  I’d love to  drive to Florida if I ever get the dang car!  But way to far for me. Maybe California!
> 
> Pumpkin -10, I guess I’ll stop whining lol!
> 
> Charade the Doby shirt sounds cute!
> 
> Glad I’m not the only one with adult children who still like to paint Easter eggs!  We paint them with acrylic paints. I’m probably the least artistic. My youngest who’s 32 is very artistic. In comparison mine look like a 3 yr old painted lol!
> 
> Time for a dog walk!



Only get it if it`s fresh if it`s in a restaurant. Frozen stuff loses something. 

Yes, I`m a big believer in getting decorators......or anyone to do most work around the house and garden.......getting the guy is our mantra.......lol......but I did find it quite relaxing painting at one time, but must be at least 15 years or so since I could be bothered. 





keishashadow said:


> Don’t laugh…i always pack at least two different type….both in suitcases as forecast was clear skies.
> 
> Oh, i have indeed   We go out of our way to not drive down I-95 south until we cut over in NC/SC.  Even then, if i can fly somewhere, it’s my first choice
> 
> He’s been a busy boy, putting together that deal to try to own the twitter-verse
> 
> That is pretty cool
> 
> Yes, however, I nominate the I-4, going ‘west’ south of disney for having some of the goriest ones I’ve encountered.
> 
> Guessing his self-stated asperger’s comes into play there
> 
> I had forgotten about the delayed boom being some distance away.  The cherry on top.
> 
> who you going to call? Ghostbusters! Lol
> 
> Good for you!
> 
> Glad somebody enjoyed them.  Only thing we found to eat at both the arts festival & F/G this year were donuts.  Just not our jam This year it seems
> 
> so many requested & received full refunds.  Wonder if they stopped that accommodation?
> 
> One of our favorite ’homes’
> 
> The max pass?  loved it!
> 
> We don’t really have much a choice.  The thing that really is throwing me for a loop tho is the long lines for the decidedly non-E ticket attractions. Indiana Jones show standby has been filing up a good hour prior to show times, even standing room???
> 
> for some reason, they‘ve been gifted to us, often over the years. including disney & Star Wars ones.  They are cute.  IMO texture is somewhere in between a pancake & waffle.  i keep wanting to try savory sort for sandwiches.
> 
> 
> I bet the name, then 2nd bet is a weird parlay or two my eldest DS tosses at me.  Have yet to win on one of those but, when i do…chatching lol
> 
> It was pointed out to me that we do tend to frequent many restaurants owned by Greeks, not necessarily choosing their native dishes, just that they are overall so good.
> 
> Fish heads, fish heads, rolly-Polly fish heads.  Fish heads, fish heads, eat ‘em up, yum!   I’ll be humming that ditty all night now.
> 
> Mine would march me back to errant item, then say:  “If it was a snake, it would’ve bit you.”  Then, I’d be looking for snakes the rest of the day.
> 
> congrats.  Can’t say I’ve ever ’asked’ for a specific amt for a raise…more of they doled it out and I happily accepted it.
> 
> We did walk for miles.  Truth be told, not a fan of that sort sort…give me the white fluffy stuff Any day
> 
> Oh, dear, no fun at all.  Glad to hear it went well for you.
> 
> Once things simmer down, do have it on our radar again.  Not sure if we would do the land trip+cruise of the islands or just split time between two of them.
> 
> Perfect amount of time for DL.  If during haunt season, swing by Knotts scary farm & U’s HHN Too.



Yep, that part of the road is one of the worst areas of Orlando for accidents. Not fun.....yes, of course they can happen anywhere, but there are certainly some specific areas known for them. 

Tom does the head, tail, gutting and filleting if we don`t get one ready done for us.....I pin bone and portion it, that`s it....well, I cook it too of course. 

Yep, I was pretty lucky with that horse....I wasn`t going to go with it, but last minute said put it on to win.....yahoo!!! Still deciding what to do with the money.......lol.......





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Late night stop in.  I'm waiting for the night time cold meds to kick in, so thought I would stop in.  I'll turn the nightlights on for anyone who can't count sheep and for our early risers - especially those across the pond.
> 
> Changed my mind about what to make for supper tonight.  I made this cheesy enchilada casserole bake with tater tots,  It was delicious!!!  The boys want me to put that into the rotation of meals.  Super easy to whip up.
> 
> Picked up a few groceries over lunch for our Easter meal.  Even got a decent sized turkey.  Hit the gym as well.  I had wanted to hit a certain number of times this week...one more to go and I will have met what I had planned for the week.
> 
> 
> My manager asked me how much I was looking for.  I haven't had a raise in 4 yrs and  my last raise they low balled me.  I was underpaid compared to others in our area (and have been for awhile).  This raise is comparable to my skillset and seniority if I was to move to a new job.  My billing experience with oil & gas companies is what got me the raise - I'm the only one in the company who does this specialized billing.  I am definitely grateful for the raise.
> 
> It's always nice to have the kiddos come home.
> 
> Well I should get going!!!  Sweet sleeps everyone



Glad you feel more valued now, no one should be underpaid. 





macraven said:


> We had our booster shots yesterday afternoon so now we are done with #4
> 
> Felt great last night but this morning not so much
> Have a 7:45 doc regular eye visit so a bit of a busy start day for me
> 
> Trying to think what I need to pick up at the grocery after thr doc visit today
> 
> May will do a blt dinner tonight



BLT!! Yum.......hope you pick up soon and maybe have a nap after your appointment and grocery shopping. 





A day of two halves.......we got up extra early this morning and walked as it was so beautiful, we didn`t do anywhere near 10 miles today, but 4 was enough. We came home, showered and I got some laundry on, went to hang it out and a misty dampness had drifted in from the sea and it was chilly......so dryer time, then ironing.  

Had home made chicken noodle soup for lunch, it was gorgeous, and having Chinese takeout tonight.

Decided to go visit some friends on Sunday after all, couldn`t stay anti social for very long........a bunch of us will get together for a brunch and of course we all bring food as you do for a get together with friends and family. Not sure if we`ll do anything tomorrow, we have no plans. 

Think we`ll settle down and watch a movie this afternoon.......no plans to go out to any shops on Easter weekend......not fun at all, so we always avoid them all. 
























Have a wonderful Good Friday ​


----------



## keishashadow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514617484988469253


----------



## keishashadow

gremlins here today for me posting???


----------



## keishashadow

Pumpkin1172 said:


> My manager asked me how much I was looking for. I haven't had a raise in 4 yrs and my last raise they low balled me. I was underpaid compared to others in our area (and have been for awhile)


 Glad they made it right for you


macraven said:


> Felt great last night but this morning not so much
> Have a 7:45 doc regular eye visit so a bit of a busy start day for me


That is a full plate for you.  Glad you decided to get it.  between vacation, easter & the mr’s work schedule; first day I could schedule was next Thursday.  Working in a ‘down day’ for us both there.

 I’m hoping the half dose of the booster this time around is kinder than the first one (full) we had.  worst for me that go-round.  Did u get any arm swelling this time?


schumigirl said:


> getting the guy is our mantra.......lol..


That was my mantra in my early 30’s after my divorce


----------



## Lynne G

An, did that mean Keisha is back from that awesome break?  Hope you are all doing well.  

Hehe, a what for lunch request.  Don’t know.  Chick or Chinese?  Think that’s my selections.  Iced coffee too. Gloriously still sunshine in abundance.  Good thing, as a very cloudy Saturday predicted. Walk is ready for sunglasses and no jacket.  Woot!  Not quite lunch break yet.  Sigh.


----------



## macraven

Janet
The half dosage shots has not been any different for me
Do have the arm swelling 
Still got the pounding headache hours after shot but it will pass


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> That was my mantra in my early 30’s after my divorce




lol......you got one of the best guys for sure!!! 




macraven said:


> Janet
> The half dosage shots has not been any different for me
> 
> Still got the pounding headache hours after shot but it will pass



Hope it does pass soon for you, headaches are dreadful. 





I`ve just eaten a clementine for the first time in about 20 years........Tom loves them, I don`t. But, it was nice enough and has not staved off my appetite till dinner......I`m trying not to eat one of the cadbury creme eggs mountain we seem to have accumulated for some reason. 

They do look good 

Sunshine is out, but it`s cool, will absolutely have the heating on later. 

And wine tonight I think.......


----------



## soniam

@macraven I hope the booster doesn't kick you too much. We aren't in the group that's "technically" eligible or recommended yet for the 4th, so I guess we will hold off for now.



schumigirl said:


> I`ve just eaten a clementine for the first time in about 20 years........Tom loves them, I don`t. But, it was nice enough and has not staved off my appetite till dinner......I`m trying not to eat one of the cadbury creme eggs mountain we seem to have accumulated for some reason.



I love all citrus juice and anything flavored with citrus. However, I can't actually eat it unless it's mandarin oranges out of the can, grapefruit, or marmalade. I can't stand to eat the pith or membrane, major gag factor for me. I only want the actual meat. Grapefruit is about the only one that I can get rid of the other stuff easily. Canned mandarins are just meat. Marmalade is fine though, because those bits are so soft, cooked to death, and infused with juice and sugar that they pretty much just taste like the fruit. It's one of my few fruit/vegetables weirdnesses. Well, and incredibly mushy, stringy, brown bananas or mealy apples/pears.


Totally forgot to hard boil the eggs for decorating, so doing that now. Probably have to decorate them tomorrow.


----------



## keishashadow

We had a visitor again last night, now rehomed.  He was bigger than dog.  Glad to
See him run out of cage away from us. 



Lynne G said:


> coffee too. Gloriously still sunshine in abundance.


It’s very windy but mid 60s & sun is brightly shining.  Shrimp here as Good Friday.  Got my pumpkin pies made & cooling for Easter.  Think they taste better after a day or so


Lynne G said:


> Hehe, a what for lunch request. Don’t know. Chick or Chinese? Think that’s my selections.





macraven said:


> The half dosage shots has not been any different for me


Haven’t had a half one yet.  Do have GD gymnastics meet 2days later. Will just tough it out as I promised. have yet to see one this year as covid restrictions to one parent only.  This will be the first meet it’s open to all, finally!


schumigirl said:


> ve just eaten a clementine for the first time in about 20 years........Tom loves them, I don`t


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, we get those visitors every night, Keisha.  Why my neighbor’s chicken coop had extra strong fencing and red lights that blink all night.  I guess to help scare those critters away.  Why we keep our trash can lids tightly shut.

Hope headache goes away fast Mac.  Nice to be the most protected from the 4th shot.  

Chinese food lunch and walk were both perfect.  Skies like this? 

Yes please.  That most perfect temp, not too hot to walk, and rock those sunglasses. 

Almost time, why afternoon crawls when wanting to turn off screen. 

Friday night will be a little one and me time.  DH got off early, so off he went.  Older one works until the later evening, so whatever we have for dinner, I usually make more than we eat, to leave for him.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> @macraven I hope the booster doesn't kick you too much. We aren't in the group that's "technically" eligible or recommended yet for the 4th, so I guess we will hold off for now.
> 
> 
> 
> I love all citrus juice and anything flavored with citrus. However, I can't actually eat it unless it's mandarin oranges out of the can, grapefruit, or marmalade. I can't stand to eat the pith or membrane, major gag factor for me. I only want the actual meat. Grapefruit is about the only one that I can get rid of the other stuff easily. Canned mandarins are just meat. Marmalade is fine though, because those bits are so soft, cooked to death, and infused with juice and sugar that they pretty much just taste like the fruit. It's one of my few fruit/vegetables weirdnesses. Well, and incredibly mushy, stringy, brown bananas or mealy apples/pears.
> 
> 
> Totally forgot to hard boil the eggs for decorating, so doing that now. Probably have to decorate them tomorrow.



I hear you. I am the most annoying person on the planet when peeling then and I can sit for an age taking each and every last piece of pith off before I eat it. Tom sits and watches me with increasing humour and and irritation at the same time.  He just eats them taking off the worst of the pith.  I don`t like canned fruit and only eat fresh....I remember canned fruit as a kid and hated it as it all tasted the same. I do love marmalade though, weirdly Tom hates it. 

Have fun decorating the eggs......




keishashadow said:


> We had a visitor again last night, now rehomed.  He was bigger than dog.  Glad to
> See him run out of cage away from us.
> 
> 
> It’s very windy but mid 60s & sun is brightly shining.  Shrimp here as Good Friday.  Got my pumpkin pies made & cooling for Easter.  Think they taste better after a day or so
> 
> 
> 
> Haven’t had a half one yet.  Do have GD gymnastics meet 2days later. Will just tough it out as I promised. have yet to see one this year as covid restrictions to one parent only.  This will be the first meet it’s open to all, finally!



Isn`t that so cute!!!! However.......wouldn`t like to meet it in the wild......




Tom has gone to pick up the Chinese.......I`m fading away while I wait tonight.....


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick stop in!

Eggs are boiled (thanks instantpot) floors and bathrooms scrubbed down, and a strawberry rhubarb pie is cooing.  Busy day so far!  Heading to the gym for a quick few steps...the scale seems to like it when I do more often - go figure .   We are heading out for super tonight.  DH wanted to go out last night, but I already had supper started.  He was talking about hitting a local pub with awesome bbq.  

Eggs will be colored tomorrow probably - unless we do it tonight when we get back from our meal out.  Youngest Ds has the early shifts all weekend, so he is early to bed.  Dh and other ds are working today.  There is a project at work that needs to be completed.  Dh is putting the tools on (he hasn't done that for over 5 yrs now) and I'm thinking he will be tired and sore when the day is done.  

Got the text from Taylor -Orlando informer of the dates for the next meet up.  Gives me more things to ponder.  

Well, my floors are dry now, so it's time to head to the gym!

Maybe I'll check in a little later.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Charade67

Quick good evening post. Nothing exciting for today. I paid bills, washed clothes, and cleaned the house. 



Lynne G said:


> At least when she graduates in December, we are close enough, we will drive.


Sadly, we don't have a commencement ceremony in December.  Anyone who graduates fall semester has to wait until May to walk. 



schumigirl said:


> I`ve just eaten a clementine for the first time in about 20 years........Tom loves them, I don`t.


That's something that I rarely ever eat, but happened to purchase a small bag of them recently.  I like how easy they are to peel.



keishashadow said:


> We had a visitor again last night, now rehomed. He was bigger than dog. Glad to
> See him run out of cage away from us.


So cute. Too bad they're also vicious.

We are planning on  going to see the latest Fantastic Beasts movie tomorrow, so we are rewatching the second one tonight to refresh our memories.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick stop in!
> 
> Eggs are boiled (thanks instantpot) floors and bathrooms scrubbed down, and a strawberry rhubarb pie is cooing.  Busy day so far!  Heading to the gym for a quick few steps...the scale seems to like it when I do more often - go figure .   We are heading out for super tonight.  DH wanted to go out last night, but I already had supper started.  He was talking about hitting a local pub with awesome bbq.
> 
> Eggs will be colored tomorrow probably - unless we do it tonight when we get back from our meal out.  Youngest Ds has the early shifts all weekend, so he is early to bed.  Dh and other ds are working today.  There is a project at work that needs to be completed.  Dh is putting the tools on (he hasn't done that for over 5 yrs now) and I'm thinking he will be tired and sore when the day is done.
> 
> Got the text from Taylor -Orlando informer of the dates for the next meet up.  Gives me more things to ponder.
> 
> Well, my floors are dry now, so it's time to head to the gym!
> 
> Maybe I'll check in a little later.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Yep, we`ll be there for two weekends in December the meet is going on....so have to consider which dates to look at. We loved the event last year, it really made for a lovely evening. 




Charade67 said:


> Quick good evening post. Nothing exciting for today. I paid bills, washed clothes, and cleaned the house.
> 
> 
> Sadly, we don't have a commencement ceremony in December.  Anyone who graduates fall semester has to wait until May to walk.
> 
> 
> That's something that I rarely ever eat, but happened to purchase a small bag of them recently.  I like how easy they are to peel.
> 
> 
> So cute. Too bad they're also vicious.
> 
> We are planning on  going to see the latest Fantastic Beasts movie tomorrow, so we are rewatching the second one tonight to refresh our memories.



Easy peel ones are nice, we enjoyed those cuties we bought in Publix last couple of trips, very sweet. 





Tree pollen is very high right now, so I woke up sneezing this morning, shouldn`t be too long till it`s gone as it`s the only pollen that seems to irritate me. And the fields were all done last couple of days which doesn`t help. The fruit trees are all blooming too, looks beautiful, but not nice for the eyes and nose. Grass pollen up next, but that doesn`t bother me much.

So another gorgeous start to the day and a lovely Easter Saturday ahead. 

Shrimp salad for lunch today and doing spicy chicken, pineapple and plum sauce stir fry tonight, loads of ginger added to mine, will do Tom`s seperately as he hates ginger, I love it.

But, bacon first for breakfast with some brioche buns and a lazy hang around the house day. Got some friends popping in at some point to say hello but that`s about it for today. 

Thinking we`ll settle down and watch the John Wick movies tonight, haven`t watched them for a while. I didn`t think I`d like them but they were very good. 

Hopefully get some sitting in the garden time today too as it looks to be very nice......



























Have a wonderful Saturday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Bacon?  Yay, sounds like you had a nice morning, Schumi.  And sorry to hear allergies made your wake up a sneezing time. Yep, one of the times of year, pollen in the air. Sitting in the garden sounds lovely, and hope enjoyed the company of friends, if both were this morning. 

Charade, I’m sure the December graduation is not as big as the May one. We shall see, as she is having trouble finding the right remaining needed classes to do that December graduation. Hope you enjoy the movie today.  Mixed, and mostly not favorable reviews of the movie, but think I will try to see it too. We haven’t been back to the movies much. Last was Spider-Man. Maybe will try to get to the movies for that multiverse movie next month.  Kids are potter fans, but neither has said they want to go to the movies for this latest potter movie. We did see the first two of these new ones at the movies, and have to say, liked the first one the best so far. So still a maybe. 

As a Saturday of this holiday weekend, not much on our agenda.  Have some bills to pay, as some of the stores are closed tomorrow, so will do the timely payments today, as oddly, due dates are tomorrow, and where I need to pay are closed tomorrow.  Then that’s it.  Will make a little list of what I still need for tomorrow, as with needing to be out anyway, will most likely do more stops, to get what I still need. That way, no need to get items on our way up to the family food coma and chocolates meal tomorrow. Very much looking forward to seeing almost all my siblings and their families. 

No egg peeling or decorating here.  When the kids were young, they always had fun dyed eggs, but as they got teens, no more. I think the most that will be seen tomorrow, will be sweet, chocolate ones.  I may have sampled a few already.  Hehe. 

So, that usual weekend one for us, with just a couple different changes, but will still be including turning on the alarm tomorrow. And still including this very quiet morning, with tea and a throw. If I get up enough times, will turn the heater on. It’s a cool feeling inside, and a warm enough, 55 degrees out, with phone saying light rain in the next hour.  But at least even with the rain, still glad the now cloud filled sky, as will be the last of the warm, with 72 degrees the high today. So no jacket, and an umbrella. Ah, little bit of a rainy day, though nicely, most of the rain chances are in the early evening. 

So a good morning wish today, with that super sized satisfying Saturday.  Yay, the weekend is here. 

Thus,


To all of you.  And yeah my wish to you all:



And, some more of the tulips that are brightly coloring my gardens.  

Finally, ah yes:


----------



## macraven

Saturday, ya
Need to hit Publix today and I’m sure it will be crowded 

Hope all have a great weekend!


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all, cold front went thru & took spring with it.  Snow forecast off & on early next week.   Least the ground warm enough it shouldn’t stick


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Eggs are boiled (thanks instantpot) floors and bathrooms scrubbed down


I am still shocked how nice they come out in air fryer, fluffy middles lol. Didn’t know HB eggs could have those.  I need to make 2 doz for tomorrow.  Will do the old fashioned way there I think.   

GD already did her eggs a few weeks ago.  However, they cancelled trip for this weekend & will be here instead for dinner.  Will be first time ever my middle DS won’t be here for Easter, as working with other DS on the football thing in ATL.  


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Got the text from Taylor -Orlando informer of the dates for the next meet up. Gives me more things to ponder.


Is it the first 2 weekends?  We were considering working in one of them as already have DVC booked starting 12/4.

when does the hotel block typically go on sale?  Does that happen via link after you purchase the tix?


Charade67 said:


> Sadly, we don't have a commencement ceremony in December. Anyone who graduates fall semester has to wait until May to walk


They tend to follow that here too.  many stay on & try to flush out a dual major if they have enough credits in place to swing it.


Charade67 said:


> So cute. Too bad they're also vicious.


I worry re rabies.  the wild ones that do aren’t hard to spot…first too friendly, then they start to look as tho they are molting…look drunk…then look out…


schumigirl said:


> Thinking we`ll settle down and watch the John Wick movies tonight,


haha after watching those blood baths might need to shower again.  


Lynne G said:


> I may have sampled a few already. Hehe.


Quality control at it’s best.  I bought a bag of Reese’s Easter eggs yesterday.  these wrapped individually in foil but easily 2/3rds smaller than the last ones I bought.  Not sure why I’m surprised their regular candy seems to shrink every time I decide to cheat & grab one out of the mr’s candy bag.


macraven said:


> Need to hit Publix today and I’m sure it will be crowded


grocery store on a holiday weekend is comparable to the action in said john wick flicks lol

sounds as tho you’ve regrouped from the covid booster‘s effects - yea!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Saturday, ya
> Need to hit Publix today and I’m sure it will be crowded
> 
> Hope all have a great weekend!



Have fun....hope the store isn`t too busy......we`re avoiding all stores this weekend, although everything is closed tomorrow anyway. Made sure we were well stocked up for the weekend......






keishashadow said:


> Morning all, cold front went thru & took spring with it.  Snow forecast off & on early next week.   Least the ground warm enough it shouldn’t stick
> 
> I am still shocked how nice they come out in air fryer, fluffy middles lol. Didn’t know HB eggs could have those.  I need to make 2 doz for tomorrow.  Will do the old fashioned way there I think.
> 
> GD already did her eggs a few weeks ago.  However, they cancelled trip for this weekend & will be here instead for dinner.  Will be first time ever my middle DS won’t be here for Easter, as working with other DS on the football thing in ATL.
> 
> Is it the first 2 weekends?  We were considering working in one of them as already have DVC booked starting 12/4.
> 
> when does the hotel block typically go on sale?  Does that happen via link after you purchase the tix?
> 
> They tend to follow that here too.  many stay on & try to flush out a dual major if they have enough credits in place to swing it.
> 
> I worry re rabies.  the wild ones that do aren’t hard to spot…first too friendly, then they start to look as tho they are molting…look drunk…then look out…
> 
> haha after watching those blood baths might need to shower again.
> 
> Quality control at it’s best.  I bought a bag of Reese’s Easter eggs yesterday.  these wrapped individually in foil but easily 2/3rds smaller than the last ones I bought.  Not sure why I’m surprised their regular candy seems to shrink every time I decide to cheat & grab one out of the mr’s candy bag.
> 
> grocery store on a holiday weekend is comparable to the action in said john wick flicks lol
> 
> sounds as tho you’ve regrouped from the covid booster‘s effects - yea!



Dec 2 & 3 and also Dec 9 & 10 this year for the OI event Janet......

lol.....yes the Wick movies are a lot. I didn`t realise it till much later, but the restaurant we went to for my altered 50th birthday in NY after being delayed due to a hurricane in 2017, well the steps to the restaurant are the steps to the supposed hotel in John Wick. They were very distinctive but we never took a picture of them. It was called Haru Sushi, not sure it`s still there of course, but it was very good. 

Piece of useless trivia there Janet.........





I love my friends!!! Two popped in for a cuppa this morning and marvelled at how I was cleaning all the doors in the house and the woodwork.....yes, well, it`s got to be done, but they reminded me it was the Easter weekend and not the most glamorous of jobs........pah......I don`t mind being teased. 

They had their cuppa and headed off to visit their daughter and spend the weekend where she lives. 

Decided to bake an Easter cake after all....I wasn`t going to bother but someone said it had been a while since I`d made one, so I`ll make 2 and take one to the brunch tomorrow, going to be about 20 of us, thought it would be less, so that`s nice. I`m not the best at decorating cakes, but will make it simple.

Then plan to sit out for a while.........


----------



## Sue M

Good afternoon!  Lunchtime here but not particularly hungry. Just a little peckish. Maybe an apple and some cheese.  I have some Ambrosia apples. They‘ve become my fav. Or Envy. Very similar.

Soniam I hate mealy apples too.

Mac hope you’re feeling better. They’ve started 4th booster here to for 70+ age group. Then they’ll start going down the age groups.   I definitely want it before I travel to Universal in Aug. My friends husband has the virus. They returned from NYC last Sunday. So far she hasn’t gotten it but we’ve had to postpone her birthday luncheon this Tuesday just in case she does have it but asymptotic.  And another friend was recently at a celebration of life and 5 came down with it.  Ugh. 
Fortunately the only side affect I’ve had is a sore arm.

The sun is finally out, partly anyway. I’ll take it!  It was very cold waking up, just 1 deg above freezing (celsius)  but it’s warming up. Today is the lull before the hordes descend tomorrow.     It’s hilarious that my daughters in their 30’s still like hunting for their eggs!  So tomorrow I’ll have to hide eggs!  Maybe after we come home from church. 
Having Turkey and ham. Picked up hot cross buns this morning.

Glad I booked my Aug flights a few months ago. Went online this morning and wow have they gone up!

I don’t see my smile icon?  I recall others saying they’re back?  

Happy Easter and Passover everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, they are back Sue.   Hit the little 3 dots after the little picture looking item on the top of your screen.  Those cuties are the first choice when you click on the 3 dots.  

Bills paid, lunch at Costco, gas tank filled, and oh the traffic! All the crazies out too.  So it’s now, chilling time, and was a nice feeling day so far.  But do have that jacket ready for tomorrow.  Like Keisha, crappy, cool weather for Easter.    I want those 70’s degrees days to continue, with those blue, biue skies.  

Yeah, Sue, my September flights are much higher then I booked at.  Guess all want to travel now.  Our airport parking lots are full, so they are warning to either have a drop off or ride the rails, and get there 3 hours early, given the crowds they are seeing.  Hoping our August flights are not as crowded when we go.  Usually, my September flights are not too busy at the airports, and I get pre check, so never have waited long for security.  

Ooh some sweet tasting tea.  The last of what my sister gave me for Christmas. Very cute tea tin she gave me, so I’m going to wipe it out and keep it.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Good afternoon!  Lunchtime here but not particularly hungry. Just a little peckish. Maybe an apple and some cheese.  I have some Ambrosia apples. They‘ve become my fav. Or Envy. Very similar.
> 
> Soniam I hate mealy apples too.
> 
> Mac hope you’re feeling better. They’ve started 4th booster here to for 70+ age group. Then they’ll start going down the age groups.   I definitely want it before I travel to Universal in Aug. My friends husband has the virus. They returned from NYC last Sunday. So far she hasn’t gotten it but we’ve had to postpone her birthday luncheon this Tuesday just in case she does have it but asymptotic.  And another friend was recently at a celebration of life and 5 came down with it.  Ugh.
> Fortunately the only side affect I’ve had is a sore arm.
> 
> The sun is finally out, partly anyway. I’ll take it!  It was very cold waking up, just 1 deg above freezing (celsius)  but it’s warming up. Today is the lull before the hordes descend tomorrow.     It’s hilarious that my daughters in their 30’s still like hunting for their eggs!  So tomorrow I’ll have to hide eggs!  Maybe after we come home from church.
> Having Turkey and ham. Picked up hot cross buns this morning.
> 
> Glad I booked my Aug flights a few months ago. Went online this morning and wow have they gone up!
> 
> I don’t see my smile icon?  I recall others saying they’re back?
> 
> Happy Easter and Passover everyone!



That made me smile......yep, all of my friends and I still do the boxes of chocolate easter eggs hidden around the house regardless of our kids ages......I think all of the adult kids half groan but half love it......all good family fun! 

Hope you have a lovely day tomorrow....




Stir fry was lovely, full of ginger which Tom loves the smell of, just not the taste.......

And weirdly, a few of our friends and our son are out enjoying their works Christmas night out tonight.....better late than never! 

Looking forward to the friends brunch tomorrow, still doing our turkey dinner later in the day but we won`t eat too much in the morning so we`ll still enjoy it.....she makes lovely mimosas......preferably without the OJ for me!

Taking range of muffins I baked tonight, my rather odd looking personally designed Easter cake.....sent them a picture....they laughed and said well it`ll be a talking point.......lol.....rather scary looking easter bunny on top!! 

And tomorrow is going to be gloriously warm in the 70`s.....for US.....that`s good....not mac warm weather as she gets the best weather, but we`ll be happy with that....summer dresses time!!! 

Watching Pretty Woman....need some light relief after John Wick and enjoying a starwberry daquiri or two......


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> Yep, they are back Sue.   Hit the little 3 dots after the little picture looking item on the top of your screen.  Those cuties are the first choice when you click on the 3 dots.
> 
> Bills paid, lunch at Costco, gas tank filled, and oh the traffic! All the crazies out too.  So it’s now, chilling time, and was a nice feeling day so far.  But do have that jacket ready for tomorrow.  Like Keisha, crappy, cool weather for Easter.    I want those 70’s degrees days to continue, with those blue, biue skies.
> 
> Yeah, Sue, my September flights are much higher then I booked at.  Guess all want to travel now.  Our airport parking lots are full, so they are warning to either have a drop off or ride the rails, and get there 3 hours early, given the crowds they are seeing.  Hoping our August flights are not as crowded when l we go.  Usually, my September flights are not too busy at the airports, and I get pre check, so never have waited long for security.
> 
> Ooh some sweet tasting tea.  The last of what my sister gave me for Christmas. Very cute tea tin she gave me, so I’m going to wipe it out and keep it.


Thanks Lynne!  Didn’t know about the dots!  

I think rising gas rates are having a big effect on flight costs.  I have Nexus, which gives me pre check. Both by air and land. Handy for those cross border day trips   And great for getting thru MCO!  Can have crazy long security.


----------



## keishashadow

I also am surprised at the fall airline prices

 Two turkeys cooked & ready to slice down tomorrow for dinner.  Did lots of side dishes/prep work today as didn’t want to be chained to kitchen as the norm. Baskets are all made.  Bubble bath is calling & maybe a tropical drink as I’ve pineapple juice on hand from draining cans for ambrosia 



schumigirl said:


> Piece of useless trivia there Janet.........


More the merrier, it pretty much sums up the contents of my brain

Thanks for the OI dates.  Either weekend could could work for us

Other than perk of fewer guests in the parks, I do find myself questioning whether it’s a must try sort of thing?

Reviews seemed to be all over the place as to food offerings

Also, wondering how pop Warner crowds might bump up either weekend’s attendance at U…possibly negating the on-site EP advantage
Picked up hot cross buns this morning.
I didn’t see any when I was out on Thursday.  Made blueberry muffins instead lol


schumigirl said:


> rather scary looking easter bunny on top!!


Im sure it’s cute.  youngest DS asked me to order him a cake for his gang’s Easter get together.


----------



## macraven

I had my smilies back for over a week ago
And did see quite a few using smiles same time I got mine back working 

Trying to figure out what 3 dots Lynne mentioned 

Tv js so boring right now that I have college f ball on


----------



## keishashadow

See the circled dots?  Select, then click the happy faced smiley

Wahla


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> See the circled dots?  Select, then click the happy faced smiley
> 
> Wahla


I just went a few days and my smilies were available then.

I have read some are just now able to use the smilies
Thought all would have usage of them at the same time


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I had planned on posting earlier today, but we ended up being out longer than I expected. We got a late start today (after 12:00). We decided to change cell phone carriers and also upgrade our phones.  We all have nice, shiny, new iPhones now.  Next we went to the mall for a late lunch and movie. We were supposed to be at the 3:30 show, but they were having problems with the projector. We decided to wait, hoping they would get it fixed, but by 4:15 it still wasn't working. They ended up offering us either a refund or to be moved to another show. The same movie was showing art 4:30 in a different theater, so we just opted to move. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, I’m sure the December graduation is not as big as the May one. We shall see, as she is having trouble finding the right remaining needed classes to do that December graduation.


I hope she is able to get the classes she needs. I am having difficulty finding free electives. There isn't much offered online. 



keishashadow said:


> Morning all, cold front went thru & took spring with it. Snow forecast off & on early next week.  Least the ground warm enough it shouldn’t stick


More snow? I forget, what state do you live in?



Sue M said:


> Glad I booked my Aug flights a few months ago. Went online this morning and wow have they gone up!


Same with me for September. I used flight miles and am happy that I still have a lot left over. 



schumigirl said:


> And tomorrow is going to be gloriously warm in the 70`s.....for US.....that`s good....not mac warm weather as she gets the best weather, but we`ll be happy with that....summer dresses time!!!


My kind of weather. We are supposed to have a nice day tomorrow, but it will be cold and wet on Monday.



keishashadow said:


> Two turkeys cooked & ready to slice down tomorrow for dinner. Did lots of side dishes/prep work today as didn’t want to be chained to kitchen as the norm. Baskets are all made. Bubble bath is calling & maybe a tropical drink as I’ve pineapple juice on hand from draining cans for ambrosia


I'll be at Keisha's house tomorrow.  I can't remember when I last had a home cooked Easter dinner. We usually eat out at whatever place is open.


----------



## macraven

Good idea charade!

I’ll get the bus out and we all will pile in and head to Janet’s house for a meal

(Who is in with charade and me?)


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Good idea charade!
> 
> I’ll get the bus out and we all will pile in and head to Janet’s house for a meal
> 
> (Who is in with charade and me?)


I’ll bring dessert.


----------



## macraven

And I’ll bring the appetite..
And paper plates in case there is a gang of us and no volunteers for clean up time


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I also am surprised at the fall airline prices
> 
> Two turkeys cooked & ready to slice down tomorrow for dinner.  Did lots of side dishes/prep work today as didn’t want to be chained to kitchen as the norm. Baskets are all made.  Bubble bath is calling & maybe a tropical drink as I’ve pineapple juice on hand from draining cans for ambrosia
> 
> 
> More the merrier, it pretty much sums up the contents of my brain
> 
> Thanks for the OI dates.  Either weekend could could work for us
> 
> Other than perk of fewer guests in the parks, I do find myself questioning whether it’s a must try sort of thing?
> 
> Reviews seemed to be all over the place as to food offerings
> 
> Also, wondering how pop Warner crowds might bump up either weekend’s attendance at U…possibly negating the on-site EP advantage
> Picked up hot cross buns this morning.
> I didn’t see any when I was out on Thursday.  Made blueberry muffins instead lol
> 
> Im sure it’s cute.  youngest DS asked me to order him a cake for his gang’s Easter get together.



It would be cute if a 5 year old had decorated it.......lol.....but I made 2 and I think they`ll taste delicious! Hope your boy has a good get together too....

Yep, your food sounds delicious as always, you`ll have a lovely Easter Day too......





Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. I had planned on posting earlier today, but we ended up being out longer than I expected. We got a late start today (after 12:00). We decided to change cell phone carriers and also upgrade our phones.  We all have nice, shiny, new iPhones now.  Next we went to the mall for a late lunch and movie. We were supposed to be at the 3:30 show, but they were having problems with the projector. We decided to wait, hoping they would get it fixed, but by 4:15 it still wasn't working. They ended up offering us either a refund or to be moved to another show. The same movie was showing art 4:30 in a different theater, so we just opted to move.
> 
> 
> I hope she is able to get the classes she needs. I am having difficulty finding free electives. There isn't much offered online.
> 
> 
> More snow? I forget, what state do you live in?
> 
> 
> Same with me for September. I used flight miles and am happy that I still have a lot left over.
> 
> 
> My kind of weather. We are supposed to have a nice day tomorrow, but it will be cold and wet on Monday.
> 
> 
> I'll be at Keisha's house tomorrow.  I can't remember when I last had a home cooked Easter dinner. We usually eat out at whatever place is open.




Happy new phone! Never had an iphone as we do like our androids for all we need in a phone.....friends do love their iphones though! 

We always do an Easter dinner....very similar to our Christmas day dinner......a turkey will all the trimmings, even if it`s a hot day.......sometimes we have a full leg of lamb if we can`t get a fresh turkey, but always an enjoyable meal to cook. 

Hope you have a lovely day whatever you do. 




macraven said:


> Good idea charade!
> 
> I’ll get the bus out and we all will pile in and head to Janet’s house for a meal
> 
> (Who is in with charade and me?)



ME too............

Yes, mac.....with full appetite too!! 



I planned to sleep late this morning, but lo and behold....I`m up. 

Heading out in a few hours to our friends Easter brunch, should be fun although not planning to eat too much as I have our own Easter dinner to enjoy later, hard to say no to some of the gorgeous food that I know will be there. 

Will stay for a couple of hours, catch up with some other friends and then home where we might get to sit out today again. Will cook the turkey and get everything else sorted. Simple smoked salmon and shrimp appetiser and white chocolate cheesecake for dessert and made some chocolate ice cream for Kyle who isn`t fond of it and there is a chocolate bombe style dessert too, that one is store bought. 

But, another lovely sunny day ahead and tomorrow is a Bank Holiday too......stores are open though so we might go top up some fresh produce early before it gets too busy. 

Tea in the pot brewing, time for an early cuppa.........


























Have a lovely Easter Sunday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Easter Sunday.  Yay!  May all have that blessed of a day today.  And for those that are enjoying some matzos, Chag Sameach, hope a peaceful day for you too.

Hope your brunch was enjoyable, Schumi. Day of excellent food for you.

Interesting all do turkey. We have ham. And rye bread.  As there are kids, and certainly candy will be around, baked mini cup cakes, and when was out yesterday, bought cute baking cups, and colorful sprinkles. So last night, the house smelled good. My family are not big cake eaters, but these are like a two bite, and if leftover, all will take some home.  Only baked a dozen, and there’s 15 of us, so would be fine if all gone instead. May pick up some ice cream on the way, as all enjoy that. Most of our groceries are open, though with more like the usual shorter Sunday hours, with some closing a hour or two shorter than usual Sunday closing time.

And so, it’s a day of good eating here.  We do a mid afternoon dinner, as many of us are back to that week day routine tomorrow.  But no need to rush back to put the trash out. Township is closed for the holiday on Monday, so tomorrow will be get the trash out, as when trash not collected on your day, will be picked up the day after. Will be fine this week, to have a day later pick up.  Cans did not look that full when I put trash in them yesterday. But DH will have to wait for his yard trash to be picked up to next week.  When our trash day is moved, I guess all need to drive the trash trucks for those that have a Tuesday pick up, and this week, as this week, they have our Monday pick up work too. But at least yard trash doesn’t smell, so those branch bundles and bags of clippings, won’t be dragged to the curb this Monday night.

Ah, nothing like a quiet house, largest screen and a nice cup of tea.  Have a bit of a headache, so took some pills with my tea. Thinking of eating some eggs, cheesy pepper ones, and some bacon.  Just enough to enjoy for DH and I.  Then he’s off again this morning, so we will certainly pack some dinner leftovers, as DH can take to his mum tomorrow.

A most serene Sunday start for me.  And happy about that. This early time with just DH and I awake, so nice.

Oh and yay for Charade to get new phones.  Ack, with the projector not working at the movie theater you went to.  As said when to a different one, Did you enjoy the movie?  Did ask little one if she wanted to see it.  It was a no, so I guess I can wait until it’s on free on cable or tv.

Ooh, he’s almost ready to go.  Off to quick breakfast. Already cooked the bacon, and scrambled eggs don’t take long.

A hearty good morning, with a beautiful bright start.  Yeah, and it’s 40 degrees out right now.  Sigh.  At least not that white stuff Schumi, Sue and Pumpkin have seen.  We did get a loud, thundering rain yesterday early evening.  Older one came home in a steady rain.  But as that high weather system, from the Arctic North is in control now, we get these cooler days, and some gloriously sunny time.


----------



## keishashadow

Happy Easter all or whatever holiday you may be celebrating this weekend.

Later night than expected yesterday.  Got an SOS to go rescue DiL who managed to catch a mouse in a trap & couldn’t follow thru.  It is quite a creepy process, some traps surely more humane that others.  file it under you live & you learn. 

Brownies in the oven, forgot to check the start time, will just have to wing it.  That’s what happens when you bake before fully ingesting that 1st cuppa 


Charade67 said:


> We decided to change cell phone carriers and also upgrade our phones. We all have nice, shiny, new iPhones now.


Ooooh, nice.  What color did you get?  last go round i matched mine & case to Steelers colors .

Noticed on last ATT bill, we finally paid off our iphones.  First person who mentions getting new ones will be sent to the bad boy corner


Charade67 said:


> More snow? I forget, what state do you live in?


PA, western to be specific.  It was lightly snowing this am when i took the pooch out.  Thankfully, not sticking on ground.


Charade67 said:


> I'll be at Keisha's house tomorrow. I can't remember when I last had a home cooked Easter dinner. We usually eat out at whatever place is open.


Modified spread this year since missing two DS & don’t have to make their specific favorite items

always happy to set an extra plate at our table 


schumigirl said:


> It would be cute if a 5 year old had decorated it


Haha I fully admit to not being a ’pretty’ baker.  Thankfully, it generally tastes good


schumigirl said:


> Never had an iphone as we do like our androids for all we need in a phone.....friends do love their iphones though!


One of my DS went to Samsung’s newest something or other model this summer.  Drives me nuts I can’t send him text messages from my ipad.  He loves it tho, did say quite the learning curve

lynne nice your family enjoys foods for the holiday from both religious cultures.  My ham will go into oven around noon.  I generally do a southern version for holidays as all tend to like it vs the sticky glazes, nicely basted in coke & brown sugar.

Still on fence as to offering up Mac & cheese or pierogi as one of the sides


Lynne G said:


> Interesting all do turkey. We have ham. And rye bread


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Happy Easter all or whatever holiday you may be celebrating this weekend.
> 
> Later night than expected yesterday.  Got an SOS to go rescue DiL who managed to catch a mouse in a trap & couldn’t follow thru.  It is quite a creepy process, some traps surely more humane that others.  file it under you live & you learn.
> 
> Brownies in the oven, forgot to check the start time, will just have to wing it.  That’s what happens when you bake before fully ingesting that 1st cuppa View attachment 662957
> 
> Ooooh, nice.  What color did you get?  last go round i matched mine & case to Steelers colors .
> 
> Noticed on last ATT bill, we finally paid off our iphones.  First person who mentions getting new ones will be sent to the bad boy corner
> 
> PA, western to be specific.  It was lightly snowing this am when i took the pooch out.  Thankfully, not sticking on ground.
> 
> Modified spread this year since missing two DS & don’t have to make their specific favorite items
> 
> always happy to set an extra plate at our table
> 
> Haha I fully admit to not being a ’pretty’ baker.  Thankfully, it generally tastes good
> 
> One of my DS went to Samsung’s newest something or other model this summer.  Drives me nuts I can’t send him text messages from my ipad.  He loves it tho, did say quite the learning curve
> 
> lynne nice your family enjoys foods for the holiday from both religious cultures.  My ham will go into oven around noon.  I generally do a southern version for holidays as all tend to like it vs the sticky glazes, nicely basted in coke & brown sugar.
> 
> Still on fence as to offering up Mac & cheese or pierogi as one of the sides



Oh I`ve never seen a mouse caught in a trap before.....never actually seen a mouse around the place...thankfully, and we live next to a farm now!! 

Cake did taste good, but I did get teased a lot about it.....might have worked for a horror movie! Your brownies will be fine.

That`s the nicest way to do a ham....cook in coke and glaze. 

Most of my friends have iphones, and it annoys them the camera in mine is better than theirs......lol......but I`m honestly a big fan of android and it`s the Samsung S22 I have, just changed it last month from the S20 which was a good phone too. 

Have a wonderful day.......





Brunch was good.....and we didn`t eat too much although the selection was beautiful and many more folks there than I expected, glad it was so nice as we could all enjoy sitting outside as well as inside.  

Back home and turkey is in the oven, should be ready for around 5ish.....much too warm a day for cooking, but it`s tradition to do that type of dish for us on Easter Sunday. 

Trying not to nibble on the other cake I made.......oops!


----------



## Lynne G

I vote that ever favorite at our house, mac and cheese, Keisha.  Yep, we still eat pig sometimes, but still enjoy that chewy crust rye bread, always with the seeds. And, we have matzo too.  Hehe, our ham is the same.  Sweetened with soda and brown sugar. 

And so, while both kids seem to be up, nether has made an appearance.  In oddly opens, of the big box stores, only BJ’s is open today.  Interesting.  Did go to the grocery store that sells the Jewish bakery rye bread that is one of the closest I found to the bakery my mom used to get her rye from, that sadly, has been gone for years now.  Still remember the name of that bakery. Mom had certain places she got her bread, bagels, sweets, matzo brand, and meat.  We rarely had ham or other pig food items in the house, though my mom did like to have bacon.  

Ooh, I think I see an older one.  Wants a pressed sandwich with eggs, bacon and mozzarella cheese.  If I go.  

Yeah, as we are near a large field and while we have owls, have caught a mouse in the house before. Gives me the yuck, but I have disposed of one.  I tend to leave that removal to DH. No much fazes him.


----------



## schumigirl

Stick a fork in me........

It feels like Christmas day!! Full turkey dinner which is our normal Festive dish......appetiser and desserts followed by tea and Easter cake and some wine along the way........yep, full to bursting. Turkey was beautiful and it was well cooked thankfully......instinct is fine, but I do always use a meat thermometer just to be careful.

It`s been such a beautiful day here today and looks like tomorrow is much more of the same.......it`s nice to have the summer clothes out again and it does feel like we`ve turned a corner weather wise.....we hope. 

Going to have a pot of tea soon.......











​


----------



## macraven

Schumi 
Sounds like the perfect meal for you and the fam.

Can never go wrong with turkey!
I love the drumsticks


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi
> Sounds like the perfect meal for you and the fam.
> 
> Can never go wrong with turkey!
> I love the drumsticks



lol....you and Tom could share!!! 

It was a delicious meal.....even if I am singing my own praises.......


----------



## macraven

I find baking a turkey is easy

Once oiled and stuffed ( or naked), not much work to do 
The second day for left over turkey is then turkey sandwiches !


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I find baking a turkey is easy
> 
> Once oiled and stuffed ( or naked), not much work to do
> The second day for left over turkey is then turkey sandwiches !



I always wonder the same thing when folks say turkey`s are awkward or they come out dry......loads and loads and loads of butter under the skin and on the outside too, then rashers of streaky bacon on top.......cannot be beaten!! 

Yep, it`s one dish we enjoy the next day too......sandwiches at lunch, reheated in stock for dinner and I make turkey noodle soup with the leftovers......have we had this discussion earlier today mac.......lol.....I feel as if we have!


----------



## Charade67

Greetings everyone. Quiet day today. Church, lunch, laundry, nap. Now we are just waiting until race time.  We ended up having lunch a Logan's with a couple of our friends. 



Lynne G said:


> Oh and yay for Charade to get new phones. Ack, with the projector not working at the movie theater you went to. As said when to a different one, Did you enjoy the movie? Did ask little one if she wanted to see it. It was a no, so I guess I can wait until it’s on free on cable or tv.


Yes, we all liked the movie. It answered some questions we had from the previous one. It was weird seeing someone else portraying Grindewald. I think there should be at least one more movie in the series. 



keishashadow said:


> Later night than expected yesterday. Got an SOS to go rescue DiL who managed to catch a mouse in a trap & couldn’t follow thru. It is quite a creepy process, some traps surely more humane that others. file it under you live & you learn.


Ugh! We had a mouse problem when we first moved to NC. There was a field behind our house when we first moved in, but then they started building more  houses. That drove the mice out of the field and into our house.  We tried humane traps at first, but the mice were too smart. We went to glue traps and eventually brought in Orkin.



keishashadow said:


> Ooooh, nice. What color did you get? last go round i matched mine & case to Steelers colors .


I got a blue one (my favorite color) with a clear Otter Box case.



schumigirl said:


> Cake did taste good, but I did get teased a lot about it.....might have worked for a horror movie! Your brownies will be fine.


I made a cake like that once. It looked awful, but at least it tasted good.  It was like one of those Pinterest fails, except this was before Pinterest. 



schumigirl said:


> Most of my friends have iphones, and it annoys them the camera in mine is better than theirs......lol......but I`m honestly a big fan of android and it`s the Samsung S22 I have, just changed it last month from the S20 which was a good phone too.


Dh is Apple brand loyal, so we have only had iPhones once we switched to smart phones. The camera is the only thing I don't like about them. This new phone is supposed to have a much better camera. I haven't tried it out yet. 



schumigirl said:


> It feels like Christmas day!! Full turkey dinner which is our normal Festive dish......appetiser and desserts followed by tea and Easter cake and some wine along the way........yep, full to bursting. Turkey was beautiful and it was well cooked thankfully......instinct is fine, but I do always use a meat thermometer just to be careful.


Oh, yum!  I usually think of ham for Easter, but I wouldn't say no to turkey. 


Well, now I am hungry. I guess I should be thinking about starting dinner soon. 
And speaking of food, I got great news yesterday.  After being closed for just over 2 years my favorite Chinese restaurant is finally reopening their dining room tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Greetings everyone. Quiet day today. Church, lunch, laundry, nap. Now we are just waiting until race time.  We ended up having lunch a Logan's with a couple of our friends.
> 
> 
> Yes, we all liked the movie. It answered some questions we had from the previous one. It was weird seeing someone else portraying Grindewald. I think there should be at least one more movie in the series.
> 
> 
> Ugh! We had a mouse problem when we first moved to NC. There was a field behind our house when we first moved in, but then they started building more  houses. That drove the mice out of the field and into our house.  We tried humane traps at first, but the mice were too smart. We went to glue traps and eventually brought in Orkin.
> 
> 
> I got a blue one (my favorite color) with a clear Otter Box case.
> 
> 
> I made a cake like that once. It looked awful, but at least it tasted good.  It was like one of those Pinterest fails, except this was before Pinterest.
> 
> 
> Dh is Apple brand loyal, so we have only had iPhones once we switched to smart phones. The camera is the only thing I don't like about them. This new phone is supposed to have a much better camera. I haven't tried it out yet.
> 
> 
> Oh, yum!  I usually think of ham for Easter, but I wouldn't say no to turkey.
> 
> 
> Well, now I am hungry. I guess I should be thinking about starting dinner soon.
> And speaking of food, I got great news yesterday.  After being closed for just over 2 years my favorite Chinese restaurant is finally reopening their dining room tomorrow.



Hope you find the camera better than the previous one. 

We`ve never been to a Logan`s....there was something put me off and I can`t remember what it was........glad to hear your Chinese restaurant is fully opening again. Take out is nice, but we love the eating out experience and haven`t avoided restaurants at all since they all reopened. 

Turkey is a big favourite of ours so we enjoy them when we can get fresh ones as opposed to frozen and that`s usually Easter and Christmas times. Ham is something we have weekly so not for special occasions and we often have our friends over (although not this year) and they are Jewish so they won`t eat any products like that, but we all love turkey. Although we do a large ham and pork items for buffets, but, just keep them seperated.






Warmish day, but not the sunshine that was promised. And promises we`ll be cooling down this week aren`t fun to read, I was getting used to being slightly warmer again. But, lovely lazy morning for us on this Bank Holiday for most folks......

Food is easy today....turkey and bacon on brioche baguettes for lunch with huge tomatoes from the farm store and will make a less fussy turkey dinner tonight. Then I`ll spend Tuesday making broth for Turkey soup with all the other bits of the turkey which are too good to waste. 

Think we might wander out this afternoon for an hour or so, I ordered some items and they`ve arrived, so if we can get parked we`ll get them, if not back tomorrow. 

Going to catch up with some friends and family today by phone/skype which will be nice. 

Mid morning cuppa time......

























Happy Easter Monday 



​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah a Monday, and the birds were chirping away, even some cooing heard close to window, even as I woke with the alarm. I think they are all saying, what the heck?  Yep, we had a hard feeeze last night, and still below freezing right now. 

Had a fabulous time with family, and did bring some home for DH and his mum. 

But woke up today, after heard DH hacking up a lung, with a sore feeling throat and a stuffy nose. Took some medicine, and will be drinking that tea all day long. I hope I don’t get his cold, and little one was sniffling the other day too.  I think now that all are about and around, colds and stomach viruses are back. Oh well, at least a cold tends to last about a week. Not running a fever, so I guess just not feeling my best right now.  I can see a nap after I turn off the screen. 

And so, it’s that back to routine for the 3 of the 4 of us.  Oddly, older one has today off.  That’s good, as he can go to the post office and mail our tax stuff.  Yep, it’s the federal tax day deadline.  Hehe, the day mailmen stand at the curb at the one City post office.  That post office is inside the train station, and the road circles the station.  So they let motorists not have to park, do a drop, and keep on going.  Will be lots of traffic around post offices today.  But kids will have time, as I think little one only has a late morning class.  Have all ready for them.  They are lucky, we pay our accountant to do the kids’ tax stuff too. 

Thus, glad to hear Schumi had a wonderful Easter.  Nice you have food for all to eat. Yay for Charade, having enjoyed the movie, and hope those that saw some white out there, hope warmer days for you.  And me, hehe.

Most Marvelous Monday homies.  It’s a Monday morning, sigh.  I need that box of tissues and more tea.  Darn. But ever so thankful I was not commuting today.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Everyone is sleeping in today except for the cat who has decided that he needs to run through the house meowing as loud as he can. Somehow B manages to sleep through this. 

Dh had decided that he wants to go to another NASCAR race, so we have just booked a trip to Charlotte for Memorial Day weekend. B surprised us by saying that she wants to go too. 



schumigirl said:


> We`ve never been to a Logan`s....there was something put me off and I can`t remember what it was....


Could it have been the peanuts? They used to give you a bucket of peanuts at your table and allow you to throw the shells on the floor. They stopped doing that some time ago though. 



Lynne G said:


> But woke up today, after heard DH hacking up a lung, with a sore feeling throat and a stuffy nose. Took some medicine, and will be drinking that tea all day long. I hope I don’t get his cold, and little one was sniffling the other day too. I think now that all are about and around, colds and stomach viruses are back. Oh well, at least a cold tends to last about a week. Not running a fever, so I guess just not feeling my best right now. I can see a nap after I turn off the screen.


Yes, lots of rest for today. Hoping everyone is feeling better quickly. 

B wants to do some shopping today before going back to school. I dread going out because it's supposed to rain all day.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning. Everyone is sleeping in today except for the cat who has decided that he needs to run through the house meowing as loud as he can. Somehow B manages to sleep through this.
> 
> Dh had decided that he wants to go to another NASCAR race, so we have just booked a trip to Charlotte for Memorial Day weekend. B surprised us by saying that she wants to go too.
> 
> 
> Could it have been the peanuts? They used to give you a bucket of peanuts at your table and allow you to throw the shells on the floor. They stopped doing that some time ago though.
> 
> 
> Yes, lots of rest for today. Hoping everyone is feeling better quickly.
> 
> B wants to do some shopping today before going back to school. I dread going out because it's supposed to rain all day.



Yes, I remembered earlier that was the reason. We walked in and I turned and walked straight back out.....couldn`t have sat in that mess without brushing up!! Not for me at all......glad they`ve stopped it though, never saw the need to throw mess on the floor.

Yes, we had a nice sleep in this morning too......lovely!!





Well, we did go out after lunch, but came straight home again....Bank Holiday crowds were crazy at the retail park we visited, not going to line up to try and get into the car park. So we turned around and came home.

Sun is out, not as warm as they promised, but it is beautiful. Will get back out walking tomorrow even though it`s going to be cooler, I`m convinced good weather is on the way.....I`m an optimist.

Bought some lovely new teas a few days ago, going to make a pot now and see how one of them is. Sounds interesting I have to say, and we do have to finish off the last of the other Easter cake I made, tastes lovely, very fresh.


----------



## macraven

Kind of a cool day in my area but we will see a big change tomorrow or day after
Don’t have the heat on so it’s not that chilly here today

Did a few errands this morning and now for the big job I have to do today..

Ugh… clean out and reorganize my closet

It is a task I dread to do because always a few days later, I’ll be looking for an article of clothing ….

Hope all are having a great day!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally getting to do a stop in - too bad it's Monday morning lol

Had a great quiet Easter.  I was busy putzing around the house most of the weekend.  No one could agree on what dessert was to be made - so I made three.  Everyone wanted a different kind...sooooooooooooo needless to say, there is lots of left over dessert from the weekend.  Good thing I can bring in the left overs and it will get eaten at work here.  Plus whipped up some cinnamon buns to bake off yesterday morning.  Tried my hand at soft dinner rolls too yesterday and they came out fabulous.  I made both of those with the discard from my soudough starter.  So far, it is working awesome!

Weather is still cold, grey and gross here.  Thankfully no snow to have to drive or walk in...just brutally cold.  Put on my mittens again to drive this morning   I am really needing the warmth, and green to come around now.  It's funny that as I'm getting older, and know what my body and mind need to feel my best -waiting for spring to arrive here makes for a very long wait.  I understand why so many Canadians are snow birds for the winter.  

Still fighting this cold.  It's much better now, just seem to have a lingering cough.  Might have to go see a Dr, and get steroids to clear it up.  That is nothing new for me though.  Hopefully it doesn't turn into something else now.  Fingers crossed!



schumigirl said:


> Tree pollen is very high right now, so I woke up sneezing this morning, shouldn`t be too long till it`s gone as it`s the only pollen that seems to irritate me. And the fields were all done last couple of days which doesn`t help. The fruit trees are all blooming too, looks beautiful, but not nice for the eyes and nose. Grass pollen up next, but that doesn`t bother me much.


Pollen season sucks.  Ds and I are constantly need/sue meds to keep symptoms tolerable.  Not a problem here yet, but it will come.  Hopefully you get some relief soon.


keishashadow said:


> I worry re rabies. the wild ones that do aren’t hard to spot…first too friendly, then they start to look as tho they are molting…look drunk…then look out…


Yup...we worry about rabid bats and skunks here.  Have seen a few - especially growing up in the country and at the lake lot.  


schumigirl said:


> Watching Pretty Woman....need some light relief after John Wick and enjoying a starwberry daquiri or two......


OOOO one of my favorite movies.  I tried watching the Joh Wick movies.  Too violent for me.  But dh and the boys LOVE them.  As much as I love Keanu...I don't like or watch those movies.  


keishashadow said:


> Two turkeys cooked & ready to slice down tomorrow for dinner. Did lots of side dishes/prep work today as didn’t want to be chained to kitchen as the norm. Baskets are all made. Bubble bath is calling & maybe a tropical drink as I’ve pineapple juice on hand from draining cans for ambrosia


Yum!!!!  Sounds like you were a very busy lady!!!!!  


Charade67 said:


> We decided to change cell phone carriers and also upgrade our phones. We all have nice, shiny, new iPhones now. Next we went to the mall for a late lunch and movie. We were supposed to be at the 3:30 show, but they were having problems with the projector. We decided to wait, hoping they would get it fixed, but by 4:15 it still wasn't working. They ended up offering us either a refund or to be moved to another show. The same movie was showing art 4:30 in a different theater, so we just opted to move.


Yay for new phones.  It's always great to get an upgrade.  

I know for here when things like that happen at our theaters, we will either get a voucher(s) to use another time or go into a different theater to watch it.  The last time when the fire alarms went off...we each got 3 free vouchers for movies.  We walked out with 12 vouchers for free movies!  Since we paid for the boys to go...we kept the vouchers!!!!   I'm glad you enjoyed the movie.  Ds's and I will be checking it out in the next couple of weeks!  


Lynne G said:


> Interesting all do turkey. We have ham. And rye bread. As there are kids, and certainly candy will be around, baked mini cup cakes, and when was out yesterday, bought cute baking cups, and colorful sprinkles. So last night, the house smelled good. My family are not big cake eaters, but these are like a two bite, and if leftover, all will take some home. Only baked a dozen, and there’s 15 of us, so would be fine if all gone instead. May pick up some ice cream on the way, as all enjoy that. Most of our groceries are open, though with more like the usual shorter Sunday hours, with some closing a hour or two shorter than usual Sunday closing time.


We are a turkey family for special occasions.  I do make ham at least once a month as well.  It's just so handy for leftovers during the week.  


macraven said:


> Once oiled and stuffed ( or naked), not much work to do
> The second day for left over turkey is then turkey sandwiches !


That's how I feel about turkey and chicken.  It is just so easy to put into the oven and let it bake, then you can do so much with the left overs from it.  I make roast chicken at least 2x a month.  


Charade67 said:


> Dh had decided that he wants to go to another NASCAR race, so we have just booked a trip to Charlotte for Memorial Day weekend. B surprised us by saying that she wants to go too.


Fun!!!!  I know dh is looking at one of the Talladega in fall.  He found super cheap flights for a weekend.  He hasn't pulled the trigger yet, but I'm thinking he might soon, as we really enjoyed Daytona.  I can't wait to do another race , but the boys are now finally interested in going with dh.  So we will see what happens.  

Well, I should be heading out for lunch.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Sue M

keishashadow said:


> Happy Easter all or whatever holiday you may be celebrating this weekend.
> 
> Later night than expected yesterday.  Got an SOS to go rescue DiL who managed to catch a mouse in a trap & couldn’t follow thru.  It is quite a creepy process, some traps surely more humane that others.  file it under you live & you learn.
> 
> Brownies in the oven, forgot to check the start time, will just have to wing it.  That’s what happens when you bake before fully ingesting that 1st cuppa View attachment 662957
> 
> Ooooh, nice.  What color did you get?  last go round i matched mine & case to Steelers colors .
> 
> Noticed on last ATT bill, we finally paid off our iphones.  First person who mentions getting new ones will be sent to the bad boy corner
> 
> PA, western to be specific.  It was lightly snowing this am when i took the pooch out.  Thankfully, not sticking on ground.
> 
> Modified spread this year since missing two DS & don’t have to make their specific favorite items
> 
> always happy to set an extra plate at our table
> 
> Haha I fully admit to not being a ’pretty’ baker.  Thankfully, it generally tastes good
> 
> One of my DS went to Samsung’s newest something or other model this summer.  Drives me nuts I can’t send him text messages from my ipad.  He loves it tho, did say quite the learning curve
> 
> lynne nice your family enjoys foods for the holiday from both religious cultures.  My ham will go into oven around noon.  I generally do a southern version for holidays as all tend to like it vs the sticky glazes, nicely basted in coke & brown sugar.
> 
> Still on fence as to offering up Mac & cheese or pierogi as one of the sides


Omg!  I wouldn’t be able to “follow thru”. yikes. I used to have a cat, and he left a present in the basement rec room. I couldn’t take it out of the house. It was dead. Thru a towel over it and waitEd for husband to come home!

You can send text from iPad to android. Do it all the time. My youngest has an android. I can’t remember the setting you have to change. But google it. The setting is on iPhone.


----------



## Sue M

Happy Easter Monday!  Leaving in awhile to go for coffee with a couple of friends. Rainy day AGAIN ugh.

But Easter Sunday was sunny!  Went to church. Everyone wearing masks.
Got home and was getting side dishes prepped, potatoes pealed etc. when I get the phone call from youngest. They aren’t coming to dinner   She went out with a couple of friends Saturday, and Sunday morning one of the friends started feeling sick and tested positive. Ugh.  She had a vague scratchy throat but chalked it up to allergies.  So now daughter has to quarantine.  So sad she and fiancé couldn’t be here.

Eggs were hidden!  Lol. But her BFF and husband came anyway.  They‘re like family. The girls have been best friends since grade 9.  So my oldest and them did have fun hunting. I think a crow got one egg. Saw an empty wrapper!  

Dinner was ham and turkey plus sides of stuffing, mashed potatoes, yam & pineapple casserole, plus veggies.  My brother-in-law and girlfriend brought dessert.

Today is a stat holiday here do like Lynne no garbage pickup today!  

Charade enjoy your new phones!  

Pumpkin do you have off today?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Sue M said:


> Pumpkin do you have off today?


Nope...at work today.  We had Friday off for Good Friday.  Since we are retail/wholesale no 4 day bankers weekend here  I sure could have used another day off lol.  Oh well, we are going into our slow time of the year, so my work load is pretty light right now.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally getting to do a stop in - too bad it's Monday morning lol
> 
> Had a great quiet Easter.  I was busy putzing around the house most of the weekend.  No one could agree on what dessert was to be made - so I made three.  Everyone wanted a different kind...sooooooooooooo needless to say, there is lots of left over dessert from the weekend.  Good thing I can bring in the left overs and it will get eaten at work here.  Plus whipped up some cinnamon buns to bake off yesterday morning.  Tried my hand at soft dinner rolls too yesterday and they came out fabulous.  I made both of those with the discard from my soudough starter.  So far, it is working awesome!
> 
> Weather is still cold, grey and gross here.  Thankfully no snow to have to drive or walk in...just brutally cold.  Put on my mittens again to drive this morning   I am really needing the warmth, and green to come around now.  It's funny that as I'm getting older, and know what my body and mind need to feel my best -waiting for spring to arrive here makes for a very long wait.  I understand why so many Canadians are snow birds for the winter.
> 
> Still fighting this cold.  It's much better now, just seem to have a lingering cough.  Might have to go see a Dr, and get steroids to clear it up.  That is nothing new for me though.  Hopefully it doesn't turn into something else now.  Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> Pollen season sucks.  Ds and I are constantly need/sue meds to keep symptoms tolerable.  Not a problem here yet, but it will come.  Hopefully you get some relief soon.
> 
> Yup...we worry about rabid bats and skunks here.  Have seen a few - especially growing up in the country and at the lake lot.
> 
> OOOO one of my favorite movies.  I tried watching the Joh Wick movies.  Too violent for me.  But dh and the boys LOVE them.  As much as I love Keanu...I don't like or watch those movies.
> 
> Yum!!!!  Sounds like you were a very busy lady!!!!!
> 
> Yay for new phones.  It's always great to get an upgrade.
> 
> I know for here when things like that happen at our theaters, we will either get a voucher(s) to use another time or go into a different theater to watch it.  The last time when the fire alarms went off...we each got 3 free vouchers for movies.  We walked out with 12 vouchers for free movies!  Since we paid for the boys to go...we kept the vouchers!!!!   I'm glad you enjoyed the movie.  Ds's and I will be checking it out in the next couple of weeks!
> 
> We are a turkey family for special occasions.  I do make ham at least once a month as well.  It's just so handy for leftovers during the week.
> 
> That's how I feel about turkey and chicken.  It is just so easy to put into the oven and let it bake, then you can do so much with the left overs from it.  I make roast chicken at least 2x a month.
> 
> Fun!!!!  I know dh is looking at one of the Talladega in fall.  He found super cheap flights for a weekend.  He hasn't pulled the trigger yet, but I'm thinking he might soon, as we really enjoyed Daytona.  I can't wait to do another race , but the boys are now finally interested in going with dh.  So we will see what happens.
> 
> Well, I should be heading out for lunch.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!




lol.....funnily enough I don`t like Keanu Reeves, but did like those films which are not usually movies I`m fond of, but those gripped me. 

Love Pretty Woman......

Yep, roast chicken or ham is a weekly dish here, I love making stock from the chicken in winter for the nicest soup ever! 

Easter sounded a lot of fun and several desserts are always excellent to have! 




Sue M said:


> Happy Easter Monday!  Leaving in awhile to go for coffee with a couple of friends. Rainy day AGAIN ugh.
> 
> But Easter Sunday was sunny!  Went to church. Everyone wearing masks.
> Got home and was getting side dishes prepped, potatoes pealed etc. when I get the phone call from youngest. They aren’t coming to dinner   She went out with a couple of friends Saturday, and Sunday morning one of the friends started feeling sick and tested positive. Ugh.  She had a vague scratchy throat but chalked it up to allergies.  So now daughter has to quarantine.  So sad she and fiancé couldn’t be here.
> 
> Eggs were hidden!  Lol. But her BFF and husband came anyway.  They‘re like family. The girls have been best friends since grade 9.  So my oldest and them did have fun hunting. I think a crow got one egg. Saw an empty wrapper!
> 
> Dinner was ham and turkey plus sides of stuffing, mashed potatoes, yam & pineapple casserole, plus veggies.  My brother-in-law and girlfriend brought dessert.
> 
> Today is a stat holiday here do like Lynne no garbage pickup today!
> 
> Charade enjoy your new phones!
> 
> Pumpkin do you have off today?




Shame your daughter couldn`t make it, hope she`s doing ok. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Nope...at work today.  We had Friday off for Good Friday.  Since we are retail/wholesale no 4 day bankers weekend here  I sure could have used another day off lol.  Oh well, we are going into our slow time of the year, so my work load is pretty light right now.



Oh I thought most folks had a four day weekend as we do here for Easter.....although stores are open, they only close Easter Sunday here. Restaurants and pubs are still open though. 





macraven said:


> Kind of a cool day in my area but we will see a big change tomorrow or day after
> Don’t have the heat on so it’s not that chilly here today
> 
> Did a few errands this morning and now for the big job I have to do today..
> 
> Ugh… clean out and reorganize my closet
> 
> It is a task I dread to do because always a few days later, I’ll be looking for an article of clothing ….
> 
> Hope all are having a great day!



Oh that can be a big job organising closets......yep, many times I`ve cleared things around then can`t find anything.......I should leave well alone, but I can`t help myself!! 

Hope you`re having a great day too......






Turkey was still very buttery tonight, still smells a little like Christmas for some reason, but delicious. I did make some roast potatoes, but we had so much turkey on our plates, we hardly touched them or the veg......straight to the trash bin then. But, turkey is the star of the dish. 

Cooling down a little tonight, going to be cloudy again so we may miss the four planets aligning, you`ll see it with the naked eye with no need for a telescope if you`re in the right part of the world. Should be visible for the next few nights, so hoping the cloud clears and we get a good view. 

New tea was a little odd.....hibiscus and something in an Oolong blend......not sure I liked it as much as others, but will give it another go. Might just have some regular tea in the morning.

New book has been chosen.....she promises it`ll be a little raunchy and a lot of fun....thank goodness, some light relief! Will find out Thursday.......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> Cooling down a little tonight, going to be cloudy again so we may miss the four planets aligning, you`ll see it with the naked eye with no need for a telescope if you`re in the right part of the world. Should be visible for the next few nights, so hoping the cloud clears and we get a good view.


With the cloud cover here, doubtful we will get to see it either 

I heard the forecast on the new while I was driving over lunch...snow heading our way tomorrow   Gosh, I'm soooo ready for warmer weather and seeing some green.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh quite the noisy rain, as I woke up from a 3 hour nap. Said snow in the area not far North of me.  Sigh.  Fight between older one and little one.  And I’m siding with little one on this one. We had the heater turned on, but 59 said the thermostat.  Older one felt hot, so he turned it off.  When our thermostat said 59 degrees inside, I told older one, to wear just shorts.  And turned the heater on, to read 70 degrees.  Sigh.  We are don’t even set the house thermostat that low in a boiling Summer.  And a rainy night we will have.  Heard more loud rain now.  Saying rain will continue until the wee hours.  But tomorrow is to be dry, so at least taco eating won’t be in the rain. 

Aww, when I said feed a cold, little one made me mac and cheese and BLT sandwich.  It’s so good tasting.  With a sore throat and stuffy nose, that hit the spot, as taste I did not loose.  And so, Pumpkin, I hope you feel back to normal soon. 

And of all the days I get sick, have to commute tomorrow.  At least I do have a box of tissues in the car and still in my office.  Will take the drug bottle with me, though, as took all food and medicine out of my office when I left.  But who knew it would be over 2 years before the even start of back to that routine that starts next month. 

And so, I’m so ready for the nicer weather that is to be at the end of this week.  And thankful, while the outside thermometer says 40 degrees, it’s just a cold and somewhat icy sounding rain, and not snow. 

Well, after that ever so late dinner, I’m ready for an early bedtime.  It’s been awhile since I got sick, but I think the first full day of feeling sick, is the worse. At least that’s what I hope.  I was so tired feeling today.  Though some of that could be blamed on the very unsettled bedmate last night.  He knows to leave me alone when I take that dinner time started nap. Good thing is, while I can wake up when hear someone, or something, like loud rain, and then I tend to be able to go back to sleep. Not always when it’s a noisy bedmate. Sigh. 

At least tomorrow Mac will have that Taco Bell meal, and all can enjoy a taco or two. And hope all not feeling well, get better very soon, and hope all have that awesome Spring day with glorious sunny skies. 

Not the usual night owl. You could chat with little one.  I swear I heard her at 3 am bedtime last night. Older one is also a night owl, but he’ll be to bed a bit earlier today, as he also has work tomorrow.  Funny week for him.  On and off, then working the rest of the week, and all this coming weekend.  Thus, I’m thinking will be a little one and me weekend.  And car goes into shop for its yearly maintenance on Friday.  Hence, yay, and very thankful it’s a short week because of it. 

Ooh my, that rain is blowing hard against the house. That dark and wind blown rainy night?  Nope, no creature from the black lagoon seen yet.  

Have a good night all.  Peace out, well from a not so nice weather night having homie, well yeah, it’s still is good night for me.  Aww Monday is almost done, and so am I.


----------



## macraven

Lynne I do hope you can get a restful sleep and be able to make it to work tomorrow 
It is not easy to work a job when you are not 100%

I am sure you don’t want to call in sick for thr first day full time back in the office.


----------



## macraven

Porch light has been turned on for anyone that wanders over this way..


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Porch light has been turned on for anyone that wanders over this way..



We needed that light this morning mac.......my goodness, after so many days of early bright sunshine we have the heaviest, darkest clouds hanging over us this morning!! 




Yep, looks like winter out there this morning, but a tiny tinge of red is appearing over the sea where the sun has already got up but is lurking behind that ceiling of gloom. It`ll brighten up........

We do plan to walk this morning regardless as there is not a drop of wind or even a breeze despite the cloud, so we`ll attempt to start back with 4 miles today. Then some shopping to get and after the weekend it should be a lot quieter this morning than it has been. 

Also need to go get a couple of cards I didn`t pick up at the beginning of the month, one of my brothers has a special birthday next week and a couple of other general cards. April is my second busiest month for cards and gifts after September.

Doing salmon for dinner tonight, will cook it and serve it cold with some potato salad and a large mixed salad with lots of lemon over the top. No idea for lunch yet, I have brioche baguettes there, so something will fill that. 

And Tuesday again, back to work for many after a long weekend........and it is brightening up a little already........




























Have a lovely Tuesday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Eh, now having some ear ringing.  Not fun. But at least my throat is not as sore, and while still feeling stuffy, that longer time asleep was certainly helpful. Do still feel tired, as I guess the older I get, that bounce back takes longer.  At least with a short week, and only commuting today, I can get some more rest by not having to be out, commuting about an hour or so the next two days. And our office feels cool, so glad I still had a blanket in the car.

But as the calendar marches along, this week is almost the middle of April, and a Tuesday.  Yay, not  the day after a Monday final time to timely post your tax returns, but the ever happy day, for homies like Mac, who can have that Taco Bell dinner, or lunch. Or make some tacos.  Easy enough meal.  No shame in buying those taco shells.  And best part, can make them filled with whatever you feel like eating.  Ooh, and if you get by a Taco Bell, you could be enjoying what newly advertised returned Mexican pizza.  Hehe, any type of Mexican inspired meals this Taco Tuesday will perfect.

And so, after all that blowing icy rain, there’s more rain to come shortly.  Flood Watch issued, as all that rain has to go somewhere. And weather lady in that early news, said while still rain to come, will be with totals being around an inch and a half.  That’s a good amount of rain.  And while cool, and below freezing the night before, I’m hoping the bushes I planted are still alive.  At least they got a good soaking not much after I had to water them.  But as the rain should move out, and give us, what was said, a partly sunny day. But still will be wearing my jacket for my lunchtime walk.  49 degrees is the high.  Not a warm April day in my book.  We are in April, right?  At least a glorious sunny  day should be tomorrow.  Smiling camel with sunglasses I’m sure he’ll be stopping by tomorrow.

Totally Terrific Taco Tuesday homies.  As long as that wet not falling, get outside some today, like Schumi, and walk.  Good for the body to get some fresh air. Hehe, even if walk to and from the car.

Yeah, it should be warmer today.  Crap, I should have worn a sweater.  But hey, water is running, hot water, so I’ve been hugging my mug, as hot tea will be continuously drank. I know what to bring, even if only a day. Yay. I had found I left my quite large mug in my office.


----------



## macraven

First day back in the office Lynne is the hardest day
But you will bounce back into it quickly 

Will this be the new way for your job or will you only be coming in to the office once a week?

Hope you feel better today and what ever ail you have will pass quickly


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, I have to go in, because of an in person meeting I can’t miss.  Back to at least 1 day a week will start initially second Monday in May.  But at least the option to telecommute more is now on the table.  Never thought I’d take that option, but now after going so long not in, I’m going to take advantage of that new option, and telework more as part of my work week, once the all back is called, as most expect that to be in the Fall.  

Ooh so sunny out now.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick morning stop in.

Well Mother Nature has graced us with snow...and we should see a good accumulation by tonight.  They are calling for about 6-8 inches   Driving to work this morning was a little slippery.  NO gym tonight.  I'll just stay safe at home tonight.  I'm sure it melt then freeze.  It's the wet heavy snowfall.  I'll probably hit the project room tonight.  

We are having one more night of left overs.  There is still lots of turkey dinner and grilled burgers left to eat up.  I'll have to start thinking about what to make for tomorrow night though.  



schumigirl said:


> We do plan to walk this morning regardless as there is not a drop of wind or even a breeze despite the cloud, so we`ll attempt to start back with 4 miles today. Then some shopping to get and after the weekend it should be a lot quieter this morning than it has been.


Enjoy your walk!  I am anxiously waiting for the warmer weather to return so I can walk outside again.  


Lynne G said:


> Eh, now having some ear ringing. Not fun. But at least my throat is not as sore, and while still feeling stuffy, that longer time asleep was certainly helpful. Do still feel tired, as I guess the older I get, that bounce back takes longer. At least with a short week, and only commuting today, I can get some more rest by not having to be out, commuting about an hour or so the next two days. And our office feels cool, so glad I still had a blanket in the car.


It would just be the law of situations that you would start to feel sick on a day when you have to actually be in the office again!  I hope you start to feel better soon.  


Lynne G said:


> And so, after all that blowing icy rain, there’s more rain to come shortly. Flood Watch issued, as all that rain has to go somewhere. And weather lady in that early news, said while still rain to come, will be with totals being around an inch and a half. That’s a good amount of rain. And while cool, and below freezing the night before, I’m hoping the bushes I planted are still alive. At least they got a good soaking not much after I had to water them. But as the rain should move out, and give us, what was said, a partly sunny day. But still will be wearing my jacket for my lunchtime walk. 49 degrees is the high. Not a warm April day in my book. We are in April, right? At least a glorious sunny  day should be tomorrow. Smiling camel with sunglasses I’m sure he’ll be stopping by tomorrow.


That is quite the weather changes.  I thought we had lots of rapid changes (which we regularly experience)  but I don't think we go from icy rain to flood watch 

Well, I should go track down some papers and start the daily grind of paper shuffling.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

rearing head, brain still brokee after polishing off the procrastinated taxes (not my personal ones btw) yesterday.  The site was quite slow, surprised I was surprised lol. Next year for sure, only doing family members…carole, pass that fork…I’m done



schumigirl said:


> I always wonder the same thing when folks say turkey`s are awkward or they come out dry....


The first thing I taught the mr to cook.  He thot there was some magic involved in roasting a bird, think it was a bit of a let-down for him lol


schumigirl said:


> We`ve never been to a Logan`s....there was something put me off and I can`t remember what it was


Rednecks?
peanuts?
red skinned peanuts?
The one in Kissimmee serves us well for a quick lunch now & again, where else can you get a decent steak nearly same price as Fast food? Ribs not half bad either but, they tend to upset my ‘delicate’ stomach in general so avoid mostly when traveling.


Charade67 said:


> Dh had decided that he wants to go to another NASCAR race, so we have just booked a trip to Charlotte for Memorial Day weekend. B surprised us by saying that she wants to go too.


Charade…start your engine!  Sounds like a great trip.  Will it be difficult to get tickets or a hotel room?


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I do make ham at least once a month as well. It's just so handy for leftovers during the week.


Ham has been in decidedly short supply here.  Wasn’t thrilled that the fat cap on Sunday’s was rather more substantial than expected.  should’ve just gotten a spiral and been done with it, much easier when serving multiple people those uniform slices


Sue M said:


> You can send text from iPad to android. Do it all the time. My youngest has an android. I can’t remember the setting you have to change. But google it. The setting is on iPhone.


Really?  I’ve gotta go dig


schumigirl said:


> Oh I thought most folks had a four day weekend as we do here for Easter..


Nope, separation of church & state in the north equates to many not getting a paid holiday or they will give Friday but deem it something non-secular.


Lynne G said:


> And of all the days I get sick, have to commute tomorrow


Ugh


Lynne G said:


> Eh, now having some ear ringing. Not fun. But at least my throat is not as sore, and while still feeling stuffy, that longer time asleep was certainly helpfu


Sounds almost like sinus something or other.  Be well!


Lynne G said:


> Mac, I have to go in, because of an in person meeting I can’t miss


That’s dedication.  


Pumpkin1172 said:


> They are calling for about 6-8 inches


You ‘win’ again.  I was prepared to moan about the light snow we got, then as I was heading out the door…almost slipped down my steps.  Hadn’t realized a ice storm had come thru.  It picked back up, howling sound of wind, then a solid inch on top of it.  Kind of like icing on a cake. …not.   I’m hunkering down, supposed to flirt with 60 degrees tomorrow.  My errands will keep just fine.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

keishashadow said:


> You ‘win’ again. I was prepared to moan about the light snow we got, then as I was heading out the door…almost slipped down my steps. Hadn’t realized a ice storm had come thru. It picked back up, howling sound of wind, then a solid inch on top of it. Kind of like icing on a cake. …not. I’m hunkering down, supposed to flirt with 60 degrees tomorrow. My errands will keep just fine.


All snow in any form is gross - especially at this time of year, no matter who gets it.  It makes me sooooooooooooo happy   Ds just commented when I was at home wrangling some lunch " I think I'll just stay out of your way today"  Yup...the kiddos know me.  

I did giggle when you said " I win"   No one wins when it comes to snow lol.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick morning stop in.
> 
> Well Mother Nature has graced us with snow...and we should see a good accumulation by tonight.  They are calling for about 6-8 inches   Driving to work this morning was a little slippery.  NO gym tonight.  I'll just stay safe at home tonight.  I'm sure it melt then freeze.  It's the wet heavy snowfall.  I'll probably hit the project room tonight.
> 
> We are having one more night of left overs.  There is still lots of turkey dinner and grilled burgers left to eat up.  I'll have to start thinking about what to make for tomorrow night though.
> 
> 
> Enjoy your walk!  I am anxiously waiting for the warmer weather to return so I can walk outside again.
> 
> It would just be the law of situations that you would start to feel sick on a day when you have to actually be in the office again!  I hope you start to feel better soon.
> 
> That is quite the weather changes.  I thought we had lots of rapid changes (which we regularly experience)  but I don't think we go from icy rain to flood watch
> 
> Well, I should go track down some papers and start the daily grind of paper shuffling.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!




It was lovely.....when it`s calm, sunny and not too hot/cold it feels just about perfect. But, yes, once the warmer weather hits and we don`t even need a hoodie, that`s our favourite time.

Hope you get back out soon....

lol....yes, no winners ever with how much snow anyone ever gets!!!





keishashadow said:


> rearing head, brain still brokee after polishing off the procrastinated taxes (not my personal ones btw) yesterday.  The site was quite slow, surprised I was surprised lol. Next year for sure, only doing family members…carole, pass that fork…I’m done
> 
> 
> The first thing I taught the mr to cook.  He thot there was some magic involved in roasting a bird, think it was a bit of a let-down for him lol
> 
> Rednecks?
> peanuts?
> red skinned peanuts?
> The one in Kissimmee serves us well for a quick lunch now & again, where else can you get a decent steak nearly same price as Fast food? Ribs not half bad either but, they tend to upset my ‘delicate’ stomach in general so avoid mostly when traveling.
> 
> Charade…start your engine!  Sounds like a great trip.  Will it be difficult to get tickets or a hotel room?
> 
> Ham has been in decidedly short supply here.  Wasn’t thrilled that the fat cap on Sunday’s was rather more substantial than expected.  should’ve just gotten a spiral and been done with it, much easier when serving multiple people those uniform slices
> 
> Really?  I’ve gotta go dig
> 
> Nope, separation of church & state in the north equates to many not getting a paid holiday or they will give Friday but deem it something non-secular.
> 
> Ugh
> 
> Sounds almost like sinus something or other.  Be well!
> 
> That’s dedication.
> 
> You ‘win’ again.  I was prepared to moan about the light snow we got, then as I was heading out the door…almost slipped down my steps.  Hadn’t realized a ice storm had come thru.  It picked back up, howling sound of wind, then a solid inch on top of it.  Kind of like icing on a cake. …not.   I’m hunkering down, supposed to flirt with 60 degrees tomorrow.  My errands will keep just fine.



I`ll share that fork happily.......yes, I often think folks that don`t cook don`t realise it is quite simple, there are a few technical dishes I enjoy cooking, but chicken and turkey are hard to mess up.....unless you leave them too long of course as my goddaughter did on Easter Sunday.......she forgot it was in there.....lol......she sent me a picture and the Griswold turkey in Christmas Vacation looked better......

rednecks.......lol......might have been.......now I remember us talking about Logan`s.......yes, Peanuts.....er, no.





It`s been a lovely day here and has passed so quickly.

Dinner was lovely and we need to eat more salmon as it is beautiful. Went out with Kyle after dinner for some things he wanted to get.......and I can now say I`ve been in one of our trendier clothes stores.......lol....never set foot in it before. But we had a good trip out and stopped in for a drink in one of our coffee stores and had a lovely Caramel Latte with extra cream.......nice!!

Cooled down quite a bit tonight, but no breeze or wind which is always a win for us.

Won`t be late in bed tonight, Tom and I are both yawning our heads off.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Uneventful day today. The most interesting thing I did today was order my student ID. 



macraven said:


> Ugh… clean out and reorganize my closet
> 
> It is a task I dread to do because always a few days later, I’ll be looking for an article of clothing ….


Yuck. No fun. I did that the other day. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> No one could agree on what dessert was to be made - so I made three. Everyone wanted a different kind...sooooooooooooo needless to say, there is lots of left over dessert from the weekend. Good thing I can bring in the left overs and it will get eaten at work here.


Oooh, a dangerous problem to have.  I have to send leftover goodies to work with dh.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Fun!!!! I know dh is looking at one of the Talladega in fall. He found super cheap flights for a weekend. He hasn't pulled the trigger yet, but I'm thinking he might soon, as we really enjoyed Daytona. I can't wait to do another race , but the boys are now finally interested in going with dh. So we will see what happens.


We are fortunate to live within reasonable drive of several racetracks.  We had the opportunity to get discounted tickes to Bristol, but I am glad we didn't go.



Sue M said:


> But Easter Sunday was sunny! Went to church. Everyone wearing masks.
> Got home and was getting side dishes prepped, potatoes pealed etc. when I get the pho


I don't know what happened to the quote.  Sorry you had to miss seeing your daughter. Hope she has a mild case.


schumigirl said:


> Love Pretty Woman......


Would you believe I've never seen it? Here is some useless trivia - my friend Kathy graduated high school with Julia Roberts. 



schumigirl said:


> New book has been chosen.....


Hope it is better than the last. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I heard the forecast on the new while I was driving over lunch...snow heading our way tomorrow  Gosh, I'm soooo ready for warmer weather and seeing some green.


No more snow!



Lynne G said:


> And of all the days I get sick, have to commute tomorrow.





Lynne G said:


> Eh, now having some ear ringing. Not fun. But at least my throat is not as sore, and while still feeling stuffy, that longer time asleep was certainly helpful. Do still feel tired, as I guess the older I get, that bounce back takes longer. At least with a short week, and only commuting today, I can get some more rest by not having to be out, commuting about an hour or so the next two days. And our office feels cool, so glad I still had a blanket in the car.


Glad you are starting to feel a little better. Hope the day back went well. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well Mother Nature has graced us with snow...and we should see a good accumulation by tonight. They are calling for about 6-8 inches


That amount causes a lot of places here to shut down. 



keishashadow said:


> Charade…start your engine! Sounds like a great trip. Will it be difficult to get tickets or a hotel room?


Nope. We have both, although I did have to get a hotel about 15 minutes from the racetrack. 



Ugh. Dh is watching what  has to be one of the worst movies I have ever seen. I've seen better quality from some of his student's films.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Uneventful day today. The most interesting thing I did today was order my student ID.
> 
> 
> Yuck. No fun. I did that the other day.
> 
> Oooh, a dangerous problem to have.  I have to send leftover goodies to work with dh.
> 
> 
> We are fortunate to live within reasonable drive of several racetracks.  We had the opportunity to get discounted tickes to Bristol, but I am glad we didn't go.
> 
> 
> I don't know what happened to the quote.  Sorry you had to miss seeing your daughter. Hope she has a mild case.
> 
> Would you believe I've never seen it? Here is some useless trivia - my friend Kathy graduated high school with Julia Roberts.
> 
> 
> Hope it is better than the last.
> 
> 
> No more snow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you are starting to feel a little better. Hope the day back went well.
> 
> 
> That amount causes a lot of places here to shut down.
> 
> 
> Nope. We have both, although I did have to get a hotel about 15 minutes from the racetrack.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh. Dh is watching what  has to be one of the worst movies I have ever seen. I've seen better quality from some of his student's films.



We all need uneventful days now and again. 

Oh you have to watch Pretty Woman......it`s a fun movie.....Hector Elizondo is in it, albeit not too often, but his scenes are wonderful and he is one of my favourite actors.

Yes, I think the newest book will be a hopefully fun one....so yes, it`ll be much better! 




Another dull morning here, but it`ll brighten up, of course it`ll stay chillier on the coast as it usually does. 

Heading into town to get a few things today and not much else going on, want to get some housework done and doing spicy pulled pork tonight for dinner, thinking grilled brie, bacon and cranberry sandwiches for lunch. 

Tiime for tea and an early breakfast before we head out for a walk.......we ended up doing our 6 miles yesterday so plan to do at least the same today. 



























Have a lovely Wednesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, looking smart there camel.  Yep, that back to commute routine was uneventful, but for the fact that after my screen locked, my laptop would not recognize me.  Was going to call the IT line, but decided to just head home and finish the last hour there.  Booted up, signed in, without issue.  If it does that again when I’m next at work, I will complain to the IT people.  

Well, this morning, I’m still annoyed with this head cold.  I did take that virus test, and it was negative.  Yeah, I’ve heard colds and a nice stomach issue that gives ya the runs around, as local news have mentioned such lately.  Yeah, more around each other now, and well, this crazy up and down weather, and yep, ticks to watch out for now too. 

Hehe, as we just had to take a Target run last night, only to find that Starbucks had no ice, but did find what little one also wanted. And they had one lane open. Sigh.  Was more crowded then I would like to have seen on a random Tuesday dinner time.  

But as that pesky rain still fell yesterday, I had bought steaks.  And so, with a few drops of rain, delicious steak on the grill was had.  Including in that pan on the grill sautéed onions and green peppers.  None left, though was 2 pounds of meat.  I have men.  Enough said.  

Thus, yay, it’s that middle of the week, Wednesday.  Woot, the day we all get over that hump of a camel feeling day, and the week day routines will be done in 2 more days.  And thank goodness I booked that car appointment weeks ago.  I will be so glad to have tomorrow my week day routine ending.  Woke up with those ringing ears again, and still feeling congested.  Which makes me tired feeling.  But did have a decent enough sleep, as DH was passed out before me. And while he decided to get up a half hour before the alarm, I drifted back to sleep until after the radio alarm was still playing for almost an hour. And we have it set to play for an hour.  It’s a local radio news station, so at least I get a quick current news as I wake up.  And thankfully, with that oops so much later wake up, not commuting today.  Very thankful about that.  

So, with tea for me too this early morning. Think I already heard workers at my up the street neighbor. See in the quiet enough early mornings, people’s voices travel, and so does what sounded like a pile of wood dropping.  Spring house updating I’m guessing that elderly couple neighbor is needing.   

In other words, nothing of interest this Wednesday.  But hoping all have a most wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## macraven

Hope you feel back to normal today lynne


----------



## soniam

Woohoo! I managed to get Napa Rose at Disneyland for Father's Day dinner. Their ADRs are supposedly even worse than getting them at WDW now. Luckily, they are released at 8am my time. Unfortunately, I have to do this every morning of our Disneyland trip, 5 mornings, since they don't give any preferential treatment for people staying onsite. I think the only advantage of staying at the Disneyland Hotel is that you are more likely to make it back from your room when you have been drinking all day at Trader Sam'sThe rooms are nice too.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Early hump day stop in!

Still had to trudge through snow this morning and sweep off the car as well.  Ugh,,,at least the snow has stopped.  The weather is going to warm up again tomorrow, so I just need to get through today.

Quiet night last night.  Whipped up some muffins to take for breakfast to eat at work.  I love a good muffin and tea in the morning.  It hit the spot for today.  I did get into the project room and whipped up a few little things to accompany a doll/baby for gd.  

Not sure what is on the menu for tonight...probably just pull some chicken out and make a quick honey/mustard chicken with a different assortment of veggies.  

Cough is FINALLY starting to lessen and loosen up.  I'm giving it one more day before heading to the dr to see if it's bronchitis or something else.  I hate that my lungs take longer to recover from cold/flu.  I believe it is because of my allergies.  Ds is the same.  Our lungs are always fighting some sort of inflammation due to allergies...so a cold just seems to make things worse.  



Charade67 said:


> The most interesting thing I did today was order my student ID.


That is exciting!  I know I was pumped to receive mine in the mail!  I still have it.  For me, it has great meaning and went into my momento box.  


schumigirl said:


> .it`s a fun movie.....Hector Elizondo is in it, albeit not too often, but his scenes are wonderful and he is one of my favourite actors.


I love him too.  He really liked him in the tv series "Last Man Standing"  Such a great, funny show.  


Lynne G said:


> Woke up with those ringing ears again, and still feeling congested. Which makes me tired feeling. But did have a decent enough sleep, as DH was passed out before me. And while he decided to get up a half hour before the alarm, I drifted back to sleep until after the radio alarm was still playing for almost an hour.


Ugh,,,sending to mummy dust to get better soon.  


soniam said:


> Woohoo! I managed to get Napa Rose at Disneyland for Father's Day dinner. Their ADRs are supposedly even worse than getting them at WDW now.


That's awesome!  We have never been to Disneyland.  We want to take gd there when she is old enough.  I can't wait to take her.  It will require me to lots of research when we go there.  

Well, I should start to shuffle some papers.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## macraven

Chant with me Pumpkin 





No More Snow….


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Early hump day stop in!
> 
> Still had to trudge through snow this morning and sweep off the car as well.  Ugh,,,at least the snow has stopped.  The weather is going to warm up again tomorrow, so I just need to get through today.
> 
> Quiet night last night.  Whipped up some muffins to take for breakfast to eat at work.  I love a good muffin and tea in the morning.  It hit the spot for today.  I did get into the project room and whipped up a few little things to accompany a doll/baby for gd.
> 
> Not sure what is on the menu for tonight...probably just pull some chicken out and make a quick honey/mustard chicken with a different assortment of veggies.
> 
> Cough is FINALLY starting to lessen and loosen up.  I'm giving it one more day before heading to the dr to see if it's bronchitis or something else.  I hate that my lungs take longer to recover from cold/flu.  I believe it is because of my allergies.  Ds is the same.  Our lungs are always fighting some sort of inflammation due to allergies...so a cold just seems to make things worse.
> 
> 
> That is exciting!  I know I was pumped to receive mine in the mail!  I still have it.  For me, it has great meaning and went into my momento box.
> 
> I love him too.  He really liked him in the tv series "Last Man Standing"  Such a great, funny show.
> 
> Ugh,,,sending to mummy dust to get better soon.
> 
> That's awesome!  We have never been to Disneyland.  We want to take gd there when she is old enough.  I can't wait to take her.  It will require me to lots of research when we go there.
> 
> Well, I should start to shuffle some papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Sounds like my kitchen with home made muffins and honey mustard chicken......lol......I do like a home made muffin for breakfast and I have to add mustard to our grocery list for tomorrow. 

Hope you feel much better soon and your son too, sounds awful. 

Yes, he is a fine actor in everything he does. 






Mixed day today......we did go out a walk this morning, we only did 3 miles as it was so cold. It was sunny, then a freezing mist came in, so we abandoned walking and came home. 

Had our book group this afternoon, we all agreed we hated the last book......lol.....none of us finished it. New book is The Lives and Loves of a She-Devil by Fay Weldon which we`re all looking forward to reading. Had a lovely afternoon with all the ladies except 2 who were working or on vacation. Tea was served and we all brought some home baking along which was rather nice. 

Pulled pork for dinner tonight which was lovely. Now catching up with the Johnny Depp case on the internet. wow!! 

More tea coming up and something sweet........


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> Now catching up with the Johnny Depp case on the internet. wow!!


It is VERY interesting!  

I love how people are pointing out how she tends to dress the next day in some way the way Johnny dressed the previous day.   For someone who says he is a " fat, boring old man" and who has no fashion sense, even though he is working with Gucci - she is dressing like him!   She is a freaking nutty narcissist. #teamJohnny


----------



## Lynne G

Tea and sweet.  Yes please.  Sounds delicious your muffins and tea, Pumpkin.  Nice to share with coworkers.

Took more medicine as now have a nasty headache.  Hate sinus issues.  I think if anything, it’s a head cold, and very much hope it goes away soon. Highly seeing a nap later today for sure. 

Hehe, kids went out to this Asian grocery store, that has an International section. But kind kids.  Saw the candy my MIL likes, and was made overseas from where that type of candy is made.  DH knows she will eat more of it than he does.  Though they treated themselves to this wings place.  Kids say it’s an Asian takeout place inside the store and has the best tasting wings.  I’ve only been in that store a few times.  They have a very Asian bakery in the back, that has the most odd sweets, but older one likes their green tea items.  So some pastries were bought as other stuff they picked up. 

So ready to turn off the screen and close my eyes.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It is VERY interesting!
> 
> I love how people are pointing out how she tends to dress the next day in some way the way Johnny dressed the previous day.   For someone who says he is a " fat, boring old man" and who has no fashion sense, even though he is working with Gucci - she is dressing like him!   She is a freaking nutty narcissist. #teamJohnny



Yep, teamJohnny here too......don`t believe a word she has said over the years. 

And yes, folks that copy and mimic like that, well, there`s something amiss with that too and she certainly has something amiss with her!

Makes me want to go watch PoTC movies......


----------



## Charade67

Somewhat slow day at work today. I spent part of the morning fighting with an insurance company, but haven’t had much to do since then. 

Tomorrow after work a friend and I are headed over to Busch Gardens. She has never been before. As a pass holder I get a few free guest tickets each year. We should have a really nice day on Friday. 



Lynne G said:


> Well, this morning, I’m still annoyed with this head cold. I did take that virus test, and it was negative


Good to hear. Hope the cold goes away soon. 



soniam said:


> Woohoo! I managed to get Napa Rose at Disneyland for Father's Day dinner.


I went to look up that restaurant and got stuck in an online waiting room for almost an hour. Are you staying at the Grand Californian? We are considering the lead expensive of the Disney resorts when we go next year. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Cough is FINALLY starting to lessen and loosen up. I'm giving it one more day before heading to the dr to see if it's bronchitis or something else. I hate that my lungs take longer to recover from cold/flu. I believe it is because of my allergies. Ds is the same. Our lungs are always fighting some sort of inflammation due to allergies...so a cold just seems to make things worse.


Glad you are starting to feel better. Hope it is nothing worse than a cold. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> That's awesome! We have never been to Disneyland. We want to take gd there when she is old enough. I can't wait to take her. It will require me to lots of research when we go there.


We really enjoyed DL when we went. I thought it was going to be a one and done trip, but we all want to go back again. 


I have an hour to kill before I get off work. I need to find something to do.


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> I went to look up that restaurant and got stuck in an online waiting room for almost an hour. Are you staying at the Grand Californian? We are considering the lead expensive of the Disney resorts when we go next year.



Oh, I'm sorry. I should have warned you. World of Color Dessert party reservations opened up today. I think it starts showing on 4/22, so people are freaking out trying to get them. I got in before that mess, because they didn't release as early as normal Disneyland dining. We are staying at the Disneyland Hotel. We stayed there once before. We haven't stayed at the other two. I really want to stay at Grand Californian, but DH really likes the Disneyland Hotel. The Disneyland onsite hotels are pretty nutty expensive. Well, that's what I thought until WDW and UO/Loews starting upping their prices. We ended up at a pretty bad hotel right off of Harbor across from the main gate the first time we visited. It looked like it hadn't been touched since the 80s, including towels and bedding They have since changed owners, built a new tower, and did some remodeling, but we are a bit gunshy now. Once we stayed at Disneyland Hotel, DH didn't want to stay anywhere else. I don't mind

I suspect there are shenanigans going on with both Depp and his ex. It does take two to tango. However, I wonder what the point of bad mouthing him is. If he committed crimes, then file charges. It reminds me of the OJ trial. I watched the chase and the whole trial, so I can't bring myself to watch this stuff anymore.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, that was a nice nap.  Woke up around 7 or so, to hear little one say she ordered those cheap on Wednesday  dumplings for dinner.  And they were very good.  Then saw we had chocolate ice cream in a small tub.  Looked like someone ate about a third of it.  Well, I ate the rest of it.  Was just perfect sweet after those fried items. 

Now, that later evening tea.  Warned DH, I will be passed out sooner then him tonight. He and the kids are watching whatever on their screens, with DH’s being the closest and loudest. When I am truly tired, I can sleep through almost anything.  Including whatever noisy movie DH is watching.  And a hehe, he’s been known to watch with his eyes closed at times.

And so, if ever a good day for me to stay hydrated, it’s a Thursday tomorrow. Not feeling well or feeling well, it is good to keep your body hydrated enough.  And with that cold front slipping ever so slowly away, that still clear night will dip the temps near freezing again.  But even with the clouds arriving in the later wee hours, and predicted to be a mostly cloudy Thursday, the high temps are starting to be warmer. Tomorrow, thermometer will show a high of 60 degrees.  Nice.  Winning weekend day?  Sunday predicted to be a full day of sun, with 84 the high. Double woot if that prediction is true.  Woot Woot!  Though even warmer would be nice.  Just saying.   

So a good night from me.  And a light on, even though it’s very dark out, and the moon is not full yet, light  is needed.  No stubbing toes as waking from that slumber, to take a wee or get a snack.


----------



## keishashadow

‘Lovely‘ morning at the eye doctor, pretty sure I was the youngest person there. That rarely happens these days   used to take an hour, maybe 1-1/2 for the appointment, depending on the different tests.  Today, it just drug on for hours.

Practice was sold to one of the huge hospital groups.  My doctor (co-owner) is still there.  Told me he sold the business as he didn’t want to do surgery any longer.  Surprised he’s still practicing at his age TBH.  May be time to shop around for a new practice.



Lynne G said:


> I did take that virus test, and it was negative.


yea!  file it under captain obvious but, I was initially amazed how long of a swab could fit up one’s nose    We have our appts for booster #2 (#4 shot) tomorrow.  just a half dose this time, hoping for only mild side effects this time!


soniam said:


> I think the only advantage of staying at the Disneyland Hotel is that you are more likely to make it back from your room when you have been drinking all day at Trader Sam's


Nwahahaha.  Their drinks are strong, One usually does the trick for me…lightweight I am.  It is more of an experience than the WDW version, ‘fer sure.

Once, tromping back to GC from TS (via a rather dark parking lot ‘shortcut’), nearly face planted after tripping over a speed bump.

before they remodeled the last time & substantially trimmed back the tropical landscaping at DLH, we ’sorta’ got lost trying to find our way back to our room in the main building our first visit.  Again, after visiting TS.  

That’s what I like about DIsney, the constant adherence to a theme


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Still had to trudge through snow this morning


Oh my! All melted here, thankfully.  Our low 50’s this afternoon felt absolutely balmy after the last few days.


schumigirl said:


> Makes me want to go watch PoTC movies.


absoutely   One of the alerts I got from TMZ today was rather disgusting, didn’t open that one up


Charade67 said:


> Tomorrow after work a friend and I are headed over to Busch Gardens. She has never been before. As a pass holder I get a few free guest tickets each year. We should have a really nice day on Friday.


Wow, that sounds like a blast waiting to happen.  Enjoy


Charade67 said:


> We are considering the lead expensive of the Disney resorts when we go next year


we never tried PP as it’s the most far flung.  I’m told many of the properties on Harbor are a faster walk to the front gates. 

We did great wolf offsite there, not as far away/Uber as I expected in traffic & they dropped us right on Harbor.  Somehow, we managed to miss all the traffic the way it came.


soniam said:


> We haven't stayed at the other two. I really want to stay at Grand Californian, but DH really likes the Disneyland Hotel. The Disneyland onsite hotels are pretty nutty expensive. Well, that's what I thought until WDW and UO/Loews starting upping their prices.


We‘ve only done the DVC studio portion of GC.  No FW view etc, the fir trees of grizzly run ?mostly As a view   Walk is short, nice to have the private entrance.  However, I definitely give the nod to DLH’s poolscape. We do make sure to visit their lobby and have dinner or lunch one day to enjoy their vibe.

is DLH under construction now for the DVC tower?


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> We‘ve only done the DVC studio portion of GC.  No FW view etc, the fir trees of grizzly run ?mostly As a view   Walk is short, nice to have the private entrance.  However, I definitely give the nod to DLH’s poolscape. We do make sure to visit their lobby and have dinner or lunch one day to enjoy their vibe.
> 
> is DLH under construction now for the DVC tower?



I do love the pool and history at DLH. We are going to eat at Napa Rose for Father's Day dinner, so we will definitely get to visit the GC.

Yes, DLH is under construction. I am a little concerned. I have read some reports of noise, but people said it was during the day. We aren't going to be napping during the day, unless we had way too much at Trader Sam's, then we won't even notice the noiseI think it was the noisiest when they were tearing down the AMC in Downtown Disney though.

I am always a little gun shy of construction, since staying at Poly during the pool and Great Ceremonial Hall construction. We had a balcony that faced the pool. They were doing loud construction with bright lights until midnight every night. I sent an email when we got home, and they basically gave us a free night. It was much cheaper then though.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi thanks so far she has no symptoms. Fingers crossed.

Lynne hope you’re feeling better now. We’re having a very rainy night here  and rain beating on window. So socked in I can’t see anything out the windows but a vague outline of mountains.  I’m glad I got my errands done earlier. Bought fixings for Nordstrom tomato bisque. Perfect on a night like this. It came out really well.

Keisha add me to the never heard of Logan’s list. Taxes  ours are due at the end of the month but we had ours prepared by our accountant April 1. A suitable day for it lol!

Schumi now I have a pic in my mind of the Griswald turkey!  Always have to watch that around Christmas time!  
My turkey came out quite well. One of the couples remarked they had a terrible turkey Saturday at his family’s dinner. Very dry. So they were very happy to get our invite lol.

Glad we have a 4 day weekend here. Even though we’re retired, things are quieter, less people on the road etc. 

Pumpkin sorry to hear you’re under the weather too!  You need to move to BC!  No snow here. A good thing since I had my snow tires off for weeks.   Feel free to pick my brain anytime about DL!  

Soniam yay for Napa Rose.  sounds like a great trip!  Are they doing the World of Colour dessert party?  That was so much fun!

Tomorrow sadly I have to go to the funeral of a past workmates husband. So sad.


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> I suspect there are shenanigans going on with both Depp and his ex. It does take two to tango. However, I wonder what the point of bad mouthing him is. If he committed crimes, then file charges. It reminds me of the OJ trial. I watched the chase and the whole trial, so I can't bring myself to watch this stuff anymore.




I listened to the tapes, hours long at times.....she`s a fruit loop and I`ve never heard someone being screamed at so calm as JD was. She`s changed her stories so many times in regards to how he lost the tip of his finger and so on and how she challenged him to claim she was abusing him and how no one would believe him......horrible woman. His story has been consistent all along.

I love trials. I watched every second of the Casey Anthony trial and many others too, and worked our meals around that one with the time difference......then completely gutted as they let her off. 




keishashadow said:


> ‘Lovely‘ morning at the eye doctor, pretty sure I was the youngest person there. That rarely happens these days   used to take an hour, maybe 1-1/2 for the appointment, depending on the different tests.  Today, it just drug on for hours.
> 
> Practice was sold to one of the huge hospital groups.  My doctor (co-owner) is still there.  Told me he sold the business as he didn’t want to do surgery any longer.  Surprised he’s still practicing at his age TBH.  May be time to shop around for a new practice.
> 
> 
> yea!  file it under captain obvious but, I was initially amazed how long of a swab could fit up one’s nose    We have our appts for booster #2 (#4 shot) tomorrow.  just a half dose this time, hoping for only mild side effects this time!
> 
> Nwahahaha.  Their drinks are strong, One usually does the trick for me…lightweight I am.  It is more of an experience than the WDW version, ‘fer sure.
> 
> Once, tromping back to GC from TS (via a rather dark parking lot ‘shortcut’), nearly face planted after tripping over a speed bump.
> 
> before they remodeled the last time & substantially trimmed back the tropical landscaping at DLH, we ’sorta’ got lost trying to find our way back to our room in the main building our first visit.  Again, after visiting TS.
> 
> That’s what I like about DIsney, the constant adherence to a theme
> 
> Oh my! All melted here, thankfully.  Our low 50’s this afternoon felt absolutely balmy after the last few days.
> 
> absoutely   One of the alerts I got from TMZ today was rather disgusting, didn’t open that one up
> 
> Wow, that sounds like a blast waiting to happen.  Enjoy
> 
> we never tried PP as it’s the most far flung.  I’m told many of the properties on Harbor are a faster walk to the front gates.
> 
> We did great wolf offsite there, not as far away/Uber as I expected in traffic & they dropped us right on Harbor.  Somehow, we managed to miss all the traffic the way it came.
> 
> We‘ve only done the DVC studio portion of GC.  No FW view etc, the fir trees of grizzly run ?mostly As a view   Walk is short, nice to have the private entrance.  However, I definitely give the nod to DLH’s poolscape. We do make sure to visit their lobby and have dinner or lunch one day to enjoy their vibe.
> 
> is DLH under construction now for the DVC tower?



lol....yes, it`s nice when we are the youngest anywhere now......

Yes, there were some horrible moments today I wish I`d never seen. I did find somewhere screening it without the ads of Court TV which was dreadful.....so whatever I do get to see of it now I have no ads......just wanted to give JD a big hug!!! 





Sue M said:


> Schumi thanks so far she has no symptoms. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Tomorrow sadly I have to go to the funeral of a past workmates husband. So sad.



Glad to hear your daughter is symptom free, yes fingers crossed. 

Funerals are never nice, but hope it goes as well as can be expected. 




Beautiful sunny and surprisingly frosty morning today, sunrise was stunning so it is going to be a gorgeous day I think, maybe not warm but if the sun shines, all is good. 

Another day with not much going on, have a parcel being delivered that I`m expecting sometime between.....7am and 9pm........yes, that narrows it down thank you very much! They`ll give us an estimated time in an hour or so hopefully then I can track it. Much prefer if it`s in a 2 hour time frame delivery. 

Some kind of fish for dinner tonight, Sea Bass if we can get it I think, if not whatever looks nicest. Lunch is turkey noodle soup I made with the beautiful stock from the turkey and will buy some bread as I have no time to make any this morning. Heading out to do some shopping this morning. 




























Happy Thirsty Thursday 



​


----------



## Lynne G

A happy thirsty Thursday.  With that nap, I went to bed even before my usual bedtime.  Woke up around 1 am, said it’s crazy, go back to sleep. And so, my body clearly needed even more deep sleep.  Next thing I heard was the alarm go off. As not commuting, so took a few more minutes to get moving.  

Those ringing ears are annoying, but at least my nose doesn’t seem as runny, and my throat is still not sore now.  But still have a thumping headache that is making my tummy unsettled. Ah yes, huge telework perk when not feeling well? Access to your own bathroom. Puking in private, at least I have that. 

DH is out the door, but he’ll be back later this afternoon. Local part of a huge university system has had in person classes all semester.  So, DH goes in, even if he finds no kids. That has happened every so often in the two classes he teaches.  He doesn’t care.  He has been teaching online and in person for many years, even before the virus times.  So far, no other family member has what I have, thankfully.     

I think I’m on my third cup of tea.  Feel very thirsty for some reason.  As, and so, with this headache still thumping after pills with my tea, I am thinking might take one of older one’s allergy pills. While I don’t have that virus ( yes Keisha, icky and eww that went where?)  with that stick up the nose test.  I was pretty sure was not that virus, as between little one showing allergy reactions and older one sounding asthmatic, the fact that my sinuses are sounding the alert, makes me think just a generic sinus bug. Hope your 4th shot is easy.  Eek, to that long for a eye exam.  Yeah ours take about an hour and a half. I try to get either a late appointment or first one, as the guy I go to, does not manage his work flow well at times.  

So, confess, not interested in seeing TV shown legal cases.  Though such are usually in news clips, so I will sometimes read or watch those.  

We have been West quite a few times.  Three times to SD area, and three times to LA area.  Twice stayed at the GC and once at DL hotel.  The one at the DL hotel is where they messed up my reservation, and I got a Downtown view.  Was fun, as kids were young, and we did a 5k around the parks that year.  But GC standard room stays were almost over the building. The one, I could clearly see my rental car in the parking lot, which was across the street. But that access to the park was awesome.  One afternoon, older one wanted to hang in the pool, but little one wanted to do that water ride.  So with tickets in a plastic bag, we rode that water ride more than a few times, then went for pool fun, meeting up with older one.  I agree, as long as I can afford it, I will stay at a Disney hotel at both coasts’ parks.  

But as still a routine day, I’m highly thinking of taking some sick leave.  With tomorrow off, and not having to drop the car off until around 9 tomorrow morning, more time to relax is what I probably need.  

Terrific Thirsty Thursday homies.  I’m keeping that tea down so far, so all keep hydrated like me.  Particularly when your body says you need a drink.  

A hearty good morning.  And with all that tea, still need the loo.  Later homies.  Start that smile.  Friday is one sleep away.  Yay! 

Clear sky is starting to end, but yay, we are at 40 already.


----------



## macraven

Lynne, sounds scary what you have !
Get In to see your doctor.

Three days of feeling ick and no improvement can be a concern for you


----------



## schumigirl

It is dull, misty and downright cold here. That seafret brings a lot of cool air in with it.....not quite fogbound, but it is rolling in. 

Had to go out twice as we bought Tom two polo shirts today, got home and wanted to get them washed straight away.....security tags still on them. So, back down for them to remove them. Ironically the alarm set off as we entered the store but not when we left this morning. 

Got my friends watching the Depp/Heard defamation case too.....we watch and txt as it goes on. Yes, two quite troubled people, only the darn lawyers will win out of this one.

And warm cuppa tea time now we`re home.......heating is on, dryer is on as there`s no point in hanging any washing out, it wouldn`t dry. 

Yep, tea time......


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Mac.  If I’m not feeling better tomorrow, will ring the doctor. Did take older one’s allergy drug to see if any help with headache. Just not a nice sinus bug.  

Ooh, hate that Schumi.  Had that happen a few times.  At least the last time, it rang as we left, and promptly went back to checker to remove tag. But the one, awhile ago, we walked all through the mall, entering and exiting more than a few stores, only to find a tag on an item we bought in the first store we entered. You wonder if those tags all work right or scanners not set always right to detect.  Pain in the butt to have to track back to store for removal.  

Ah, a nibbling of plain toast seems to have stayed down.  I turned all electric items, including the light, and just relaxing with a bag of frozen carrots on my head.  

I rarely am sick and even more rarely have such a bad headache. But when I do, I’m not the best patient.  

But yay, warmer weather, though with more of those soaking April showers.  And took a little walk outside thinking fresh air good to breathe, and yay, the two bushes I planted, poor little sticks right now, are still alive and growing.  Glad, given the hard freeze night and close to freezing last night temps.


----------



## Charade67

Today is going to be a very long day. I have already completed almost everything I need to do today. 




soniam said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. I should have warned you. World of Color Dessert party reservations opened up today. I think it starts showing on 4/22, so people are freaking out trying to get them. I got in before that mess, because they didn't release as early as normal Disneyland dining. We are staying at the Disneyland Hotel. We stayed there once before. We haven't stayed at the other two. I really want to stay at Grand Californian, but DH really likes the Disneyland Hotel. The Disneyland onsite hotels are pretty nutty expensive. Well, that's what I thought until WDW and UO/Loews starting upping their prices. We ended up at a pretty bad hotel right off of Harbor across from the main gate the first time we visited. It looked like it hadn't been touched since the 80s, including towels and bedding They have since changed owners, built a new tower, and did some remodeling, but we are a bit gunshy now. Once we stayed at Disneyland Hotel, DH didn't want to stay anywhere else. I don't mind


That makes sense now. The last time I had to wait in an online DL waiting room was when I was trying to get reservations for the new Star Wars land. 
The last time we were at DL we stayed at one of the cheaper hotels within walking distance. This time I am hoping to splurge a little and stay on property. 



keishashadow said:


> Practice was sold to one of the huge hospital groups. My doctor (co-owner) is still there. Told me he sold the business as he didn’t want to do surgery any longer. Surprised he’s still practicing at his age TBH. May be time to shop around for a new practice.


That happened with my previous eye doctor. He sold his practice to a group that is literally called My Eye Doctor. He retired a year or 2 later.  I found a different practice. 



keishashadow said:


> Wow, that sounds like a blast waiting to happen. Enjoy


I’m not sure how much of a blast it will be. My friend can’t ride many rides due to a back condition. We will be doing a couple of animal encounters and maybe a show and then probably calling it a day. We should have great weather tomorrow for it. 



Sue M said:


> Tomorrow sadly I have to go to the funeral of a past workmates husband. So sad.


So sorry to hear that. 



schumigirl said:


> I love trials. I watched every second of the Casey Anthony trial and many others too, and worked our meals around that one with the time difference......then completely gutted as they let her off.


I could not stomach the whole Casey Anthony thing. I still can’t believe she isn’t spending the rest of her life behind bars. 



Lynne G said:


> A happy thirsty Thursday. With that nap, I went to bed even before my usual bedtime. Woke up around 1 am, said it’s crazy, go back to sleep. And so, my body clearly needed even more deep sleep. Next thing I heard was the alarm go off. As not commuting, so took a few more minutes to get moving.


Glad you are able to get some much needed sleep. Hope you are back to your usual self soon. 



schumigirl said:


> Had to go out twice as we bought Tom two polo shirts today, got home and wanted to get them washed straight away.....security tags still on them. So, back down for them to remove them. Ironically the alarm set off as we entered the store but not when we left this morning.


Something similar happens to me once. I bought something for B at a kid’s store in the mall. I walked down the the other end of the mall and exited through JC Penney. The alarm at Penny’s went off. I had to go back to the kid’s store to get them to remove the tags. No alarms sounded at the kid’s store. 


Just over an hour and a half until lunch. Could this day be any slower?


----------



## Sue M

Lynne I agree with Mac, go see your doctor!  Do you have home Covid tests?  I’d do that too just in case.  Hope you’re feeling better soon.

Schumi I haven’t been listening to the JD case, just what I hear on the news. I think she’s a wackadoodle. And don’t understand why she is persists trying to drag him thru the mud.

Last night it sure was blowing and foggy for awhile. Rain beating on windows. Yuck. This morning pretty grey out there and a light rain. Weather app says rain for the next 24 hrs. Worst spring ever!

Daughter still symptom free so guess she didn’t get it. She did have the virus in January and vaccinated so guess she dodged a bullet.

Our gardener moved to Saskatchewan so husband found another one. It’s a woman in early 40’s. She came yesterday and did a good job. Only thing I wasn’t happy about is she doesn’t take away the grass clippings so uses our green bin. She doesn’t have a truck. Just a trailer for equipment. But guess I can live with it. She’s very nice, and a single mom.

No bacon this morning. Oatmeal. DH says he’s going out to the butcher today 

Have a good Thursday everyone.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's thirsty Thursday!  

Just waiting for some papers to arrive on my desk.  Seems the guys out front are busy with other things this morning.  Customers seem to be demanding items that are on order.  It's not like we have little steel cobblers in the back who can magically make material appear .  I'm just waiting for the next nasty phonecall where I am barked at as well.  I'm as sweet as pie when they try to bully/push me on the phone to talk to who they want to!  

Not much to report today.  After a big coughing spell this morning and moving some crud out....my cough hopefully is on the way out.  But I did get to the gym to get some steps on the dreadmill last night.  AND...hopefully today it warms up and the snow melts.  Roads are now dry...so that's a bonus.  



Lynne G said:


> I can sleep through almost anything. Including whatever noisy movie DH is watching. And a hehe, he’s been known to watch with his eyes closed at times.


That's me as well   I've had to learn to sleep through things, as dh is not a great sleeper and would wake me.  And dh watches tv through his eyelids too 


Sue M said:


> Pumpkin sorry to hear you’re under the weather too! You need to move to BC! No snow here. A good thing since I had my snow tires off for weeks. Feel free to pick my brain anytime about DL!


I would love the mild weather of winter, but the cloudiness would almost be worse for me.  I NEED the sunlight.  My emotional/physical stasis needs to have sunlight to function.  Even dh notices the differences in my when we are in our different seasons - or like when we were in Florida this past trip.  We have been discussing how we are going to be able to spend more time in the sunshine during winter months.  
I will be taking you up on the offer of Disneyland tips and tricks   We really can't wait to take gd there!  


schumigirl said:


> I did find somewhere screening it without the ads of Court TV which was dreadful.....so whatever I do get to see of it now I have no ads......just wanted to give JD a big hug!


Your very right.  No one is going to win in this case.  I want to wrap him in a huge hug as well.  I hope that after this is all done, he is able to find some peace and start to live his life the way he wants on his terms.  


Lynne G said:


> I think I’m on my third cup of tea. Feel very thirsty for some reason. As, and so, with this headache still thumping after pills with my tea, I am thinking might take one of older one’s allergy pills. While I don’t have that virus ( yes Keisha, icky and eww that went where?) with that stick up the nose test. I was pretty sure was not that virus, as between little one showing allergy reactions and older one sounding asthmatic, the fact that my sinuses are sounding the alert, makes me think just a generic sinus bug.


((((( Lynne ))))) I wish I lived closer to deliver a blanket, tea, meds, and a couple of meals for you!  It sucks being sick.  I can deal with pain, horrible colds, migraines...but if there are stomach issues, I'm DONE!!!  


schumigirl said:


> Got my friends watching the Depp/Heard defamation case too.....we watch and txt as it goes on. Yes, two quite troubled people, only the darn lawyers will win out of this one.


I've got it steaming on my computer at work.  You can see how much pain and embarrassment he has over everything.  NO ONE should have to hear such private details of someone life.  


Charade67 said:


> Just over an hour and a half until lunch. Could this day be any slower?


And those days go even slower!  You will get through it.  At least you get paid for it.  I used to say to the young peeps when I was working at TJX about having to do door screening.  If they are willing to pay me " x amount" of money to say hello to people walking into the store...then I will do it.  Easiest job in the world.  

Well, I should go seek out some of those papers.  

Have a great day everyone


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Today is going to be a very long day. I have already completed almost everything I need to do today.
> 
> 
> 
> That makes sense now. The last time I had to wait in an online DL waiting room was when I was trying to get reservations for the new Star Wars land.
> The last time we were at DL we stayed at one of the cheaper hotels within walking distance. This time I am hoping to splurge a little and stay on property.
> 
> 
> That happened with my previous eye doctor. He sold his practice to a group that is literally called My Eye Doctor. He retired a year or 2 later.  I found a different practice.
> 
> 
> I’m not sure how much of a blast it will be. My friend can’t ride many rides due to a back condition. We will be doing a couple of animal encounters and maybe a show and then probably calling it a day. We should have great weather tomorrow for it.
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear that.
> 
> 
> I could not stomach the whole Casey Anthony thing. I still can’t believe she isn’t spending the rest of her life behind bars.
> 
> 
> Glad you are able to get some much needed sleep. Hope you are back to your usual self soon.
> 
> 
> Something similar happens to me once. I bought something for B at a kid’s store in the mall. I walked down the the other end of the mall and exited through JC Penney. The alarm at Penny’s went off. I had to go back to the kid’s store to get them to remove the tags. No alarms sounded at the kid’s store.
> 
> 
> Just over an hour and a half until lunch. Could this day be any slower?



Yes, I still hold a grudge that she got away with murdering that beautiful baby. 

Yes, I think it happens a lot according to the lady in the store, she wasn't surprised we had left without the alarm sounding. 

Hope your day passes quickly…….





Sue M said:


> Lynne I agree with Mac, go see your doctor!  Do you have home Covid tests?  I’d do that too just in case.  Hope you’re feeling better soon.
> 
> Schumi I haven’t been listening to the JD case, just what I hear on the news. I think she’s a wackadoodle. And don’t understand why she is persists trying to drag him thru the mud.
> 
> Last night it sure was blowing and foggy for awhile. Rain beating on windows. Yuck. This morning pretty grey out there and a light rain. Weather app says rain for the next 24 hrs. Worst spring ever!
> 
> Daughter still symptom free so guess she didn’t get it. She did have the virus in January and vaccinated so guess she dodged a bullet.
> 
> Our gardener moved to Saskatchewan so husband found another one. It’s a woman in early 40’s. She came yesterday and did a good job. Only thing I wasn’t happy about is she doesn’t take away the grass clippings so uses our green bin. She doesn’t have a truck. Just a trailer for equipment. But guess I can live with it. She’s very nice, and a single mom.
> 
> No bacon this morning. Oatmeal. DH says he’s going out to the butcher today
> 
> Have a good Thursday everyone.



We said the same, worst spring ever.

What a coincidence…….we nearly lost our gardener too. He was planning a change of lifestyle, but decided to keep doing what he’s doing, we are so glad as he is a really hard worker and does a wonderful job. Hope you’re happy with the new lady.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's thirsty Thursday!
> 
> Just waiting for some papers to arrive on my desk.  Seems the guys out front are busy with other things this morning.  Customers seem to be demanding items that are on order.  It's not like we have little steel cobblers in the back who can magically make material appear .  I'm just waiting for the next nasty phonecall where I am barked at as well.  I'm as sweet as pie when they try to bully/push me on the phone to talk to who they want to!
> 
> Not much to report today.  After a big coughing spell this morning and moving some crud out....my cough hopefully is on the way out.  But I did get to the gym to get some steps on the dreadmill last night.  AND...hopefully today it warms up and the snow melts.  Roads are now dry...so that's a bonus.
> 
> 
> That's me as well   I've had to learn to sleep through things, as dh is not a great sleeper and would wake me.  And dh watches tv through his eyelids too
> 
> I would love the mild weather of winter, but the cloudiness would almost be worse for me.  I NEED the sunlight.  My emotional/physical stasis needs to have sunlight to function.  Even dh notices the differences in my when we are in our different seasons - or like when we were in Florida this past trip.  We have been discussing how we are going to be able to spend more time in the sunshine during winter months.
> I will be taking you up on the offer of Disneyland tips and tricks   We really can't wait to take gd there!
> 
> Your very right.  No one is going to win in this case.  I want to wrap him in a huge hug as well.  I hope that after this is all done, he is able to find some peace and start to live his life the way he wants on his terms.
> 
> ((((( Lynne ))))) I wish I lived closer to deliver a blanket, tea, meds, and a couple of meals for you!  It sucks being sick.  I can deal with pain, horrible colds, migraines...but if there are stomach issues, I'm DONE!!!
> 
> I've got it steaming on my computer at work.  You can see how much pain and embarrassment he has over everything.  NO ONE should have to hear such private details of someone life.
> 
> And those days go even slower!  You will get through it.  At least you get paid for it.  I used to say to the young peeps when I was working at TJX about having to do door screening.  If they are willing to pay me " x amount" of money to say hello to people walking into the store...then I will do it.  Easiest job in the world.
> 
> Well, I should go seek out some of those papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone



It’s horrific. For such a private person with adhd and other issues I cannot imagine what it must be like. Yes, no winners here. People keep saying they deserve each other, but no one deserves this.

Glad you’re feeling better, hopefully you’ll be back to normal soon……





Managed to get some Sea Bass for dinner tonight, will lightly poach it in some white wine, lemon, garlic and cream, few parmentier potatoes and cauliflower roasted and we’re done for dinner. I’m starving, won’t be too long till we eat now. 

Fog/mist seems to have cleared, but still cold outside. Glad I’m not going out tonight.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all.  A King Kong Kat set off my security alarm at least 8 times last night.  Biggest one I’ve ever seen.  At first thot it some mutated raccoon hybrid with strange coloring lol. He won’t be long for the world, just too many scary things roaming the woods looking for a free meal.  



Sue M said:


> Schumi thanks so far she has no symptoms. Fingers crossed.


Good to hear!


schumigirl said:


> His story has been consistent all along


Absolutely, the best in their field haven’t been able to rattle him one bit.


schumigirl said:


> Sea Bass if we can get it I think


Don’t think i’ve ever tried it, regular stream bass yes…it’s good, just can’t say it moved me.  same with brook trout, i just ate far too much of it as a child of the stream to table sort, why are we having fish again the 5th time this week complaint During trout season.

the mr hasn’t had a chance to get out in the water this year yet.  I tell him to catch & release, just have grown adverse to fish heads & those accusing eyes at this stage of the game.


Lynne G said:


> the fact that my sinuses are sounding the alert, makes me think just a generic sinus bug.


It’s ironic how now most of us tend to compare their regular ailments to covid and are ‘glad’ To have the former, not the latter


Lynne G said:


> But GC standard room stays were almost over the building. The one, I could clearly see my rental car in the parking lot, which was across the street


oh geez, I’ve seen those ones literally right above the DTD area & wondered if noisy


schumigirl said:


> Ironically the alarm set off as we entered the store but not when we left this morning.


you really have to wonder


Lynne G said:


> Just not a nice sinus bug.


sinus infections if not totally cleared up, often come back with a vengeance and twice as hard.  Keep an eye on it.


Charade67 said:


> He sold his practice to a group that is literally called My Eye Doctor.


That is hysterical, talk about name recognition 


Charade67 said:


> We will be doing a couple of animal encounters and maybe a show and then probably calling it a day


Well, enjoy the company and grab a nice bite to eat.  It’s been years but, i remember the food was pretty good there.  Still?


Sue M said:


> And don’t understand why she is persists trying to drag him thru the mud.


There is no such thing as bad publicity to a narcissistic actor


Sue M said:


> Our gardener moved to Saskatchewan


In our area we are surrounded by towns, rivers etc. with long names of Indian origin.  Able to rattle off the spelling easily in the primary grades. Will freely admit that the spelling of that name has always stumped me


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Not much to report today. After a big coughing spell this morning and moving some crud out....my cough hopefully is on the way out. But I did get to the gym to get some steps on the dreadmill last night


i’m guessing the ‘dreadmill’ (lol love that term) may have loosened up the crud…a good thing?


schumigirl said:


> Managed to get some Sea Bass for dinner tonight


I meant to mention...the market price for it in Daytona was astonishingly pricey. More than beef filet  Perhaps due to not being local catch or in season?

after our shots, we will be ‘celebrating’ the mr’s retirement at McDonald…McDonalds works for me (today).  Not especially hungry, think i finally hit bottom after the Easter leftover feeding frenzy


----------



## macraven

Did not know what I wanted for dinner
Quick decision on bbq plate that is a short drive from our house 

Damn good food….


----------



## Lynne G

Pizza night.  Little one’s request.  Good choice, as both guys will be home later tonight, and neither cares if the pizza is not hot.  

Still have a dull headache, but at least the upset belly is no more.  Think older one’s allegory pills helped, so took another dose after dinner.  At least no alarm needed tomorrow. Though I expect to be up early anyway.  It will be a coordinated schedule with my car in the shop.  Littke one will follow me, then drop me off at my sister’s, as she’s closer to the shop then we are, then go back home, and then take older one to work, and hope my car will be done by the time little one is coming back to my sister’s after his drop off.  If not, little one and I may run to the outlets, as her place is even closer to those closest ones then us. Last time the car was done not much after lunchtime.  Hoping that is true or even earlier this time. But on our way to whatever we feel like doing, we will drop off older one’s car at his work, after I get my car back.   

Decided to make an evening pot of tea.  One without caffeine. Think a lemon flavored one.  One of my favorite.  House almost feels cool, but the heater is still on. Most likely will hear it run later tonight.  So  some hot tea is perfect. 

Hope all have a most lovely Thursday night.  

And yeah:


----------



## macraven

Hope whatever ails you Lynne, will be gone by the time you wake up tomorrow morning!

You have a busy schedule tomorrow and hope you can zip and zag and rock and roll when out.

A quiet day at my house
Trying to catch up with busy work I had put aside last few days


A shout out to all the homies !
One more day until the weekend
( our weekend begins each Friday)


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Damn good food…


Does it tend to give u indigestion?  I love it but, it doesn’t love my stomach fir some time


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all.  A King Kong Kat set off my security alarm at least 8 times last night.  Biggest one I’ve ever seen.  At first thot it some mutated raccoon hybrid with strange coloring lol. He won’t be long for the world, just too many scary things roaming the woods looking for a free meal.
> 
> 
> Good to hear!
> 
> Absolutely, the best in their field haven’t been able to rattle him one bit.
> 
> Don’t think i’ve ever tried it, regular stream bass yes…it’s good, just can’t say it moved me.  same with brook trout, i just ate far too much of it as a child of the stream to table sort, why are we having fish again the 5th time this week complaint During trout season.
> 
> the mr hasn’t had a chance to get out in the water this year yet.  I tell him to catch & release, just have grown adverse to fish heads & those accusing eyes at this stage of the game.
> 
> It’s ironic how now most of us tend to compare their regular ailments to covid and are ‘glad’ To have the former, not the latter
> 
> oh geez, I’ve seen those ones literally right above the DTD area & wondered if noisy
> 
> you really have to wonder
> 
> sinus infections if not totally cleared up, often come back with a vengeance and twice as hard.  Keep an eye on it.
> 
> That is hysterical, talk about name recognition
> 
> Well, enjoy the company and grab a nice bite to eat.  It’s been years but, i remember the food was pretty good there.  Still?
> 
> There is no such thing as bad publicity to a narcissistic actor
> 
> In our area we are surrounded by towns, rivers etc. with long names of Indian origin.  Able to rattle off the spelling easily in the primary grades. Will freely admit that the spelling of that name has always stumped me
> 
> i’m guessing the ‘dreadmill’ (lol love that term) may have loosened up the crud…a good thing?
> 
> I meant to mention...the market price for it in Daytona was astonishingly pricey. More than beef filet  Perhaps due to not being local catch or in season?
> 
> after our shots, we will be ‘celebrating’ the mr’s retirement at McDonald…McDonalds works for me (today).  Not especially hungry, think i finally hit bottom after the Easter leftover feeding frenzy



i`m always amazed at how pretty some angry creatures are! 

Sea Bass is delicate, not a fish you need to do much with and Tom prefers it plain as it can be as he loves that simple flavour. Yes, our fishmonger heads, tails and side fillets for us. If we get a whole one.....Tom does it......lol......yes, it is an expensive fish, always has been but of course now I think everyone is looking for excuses to upcharge everything. Worth it though. 

Tom loves trout in any form. He used to fish many years ago and always enjoyed it but doubt he`d ever go fishing again now. I`m ok with trout now and again but not often for some reason. 





macraven said:


> Did not know what I wanted for dinner
> Quick decision on bbq plate that is a short drive from our house
> 
> Damn good food….



I love the sound of your bbq food......can`t wait for some ribs soon!! Hope you enjoyed it......




macraven said:


> A shout out to all the homies !
> One more day until the weekend
> ( our weekend begins each Friday)




Isn`t everyday a weekend for us mac........


keishashadow said:


> Does it tend to give u indigestion?  I love it but, it doesn’t love my stomach fir some time
> View attachment 664051



Even I love a Dalek!!

Have you watched The Big Bang Theory???

I can sing those words to Sheldon`s Soft Kitty song......lol......you have to have seen it to get it.......

We`re back to starting season 1 again.......funniest show in a long time!




Fog is gone, sun is shining but won`t be overly warm, max 50F for us......so not bbq weather just yet for us. 

Planning to do a whole load of housework this morning.....some little jobs that just need doing and horror of horrors ......I spotted a cobweb in our office ceiling yesterday ......er, nope.....so going round every single corner of the ceilings today apart from the stairs as they are just too high and we need a new extender, but everything else will be done and under the beds too which is a regular job anyway....although not one of my jobs.....lol.......

Shrimp and salad for lunch, going to make a honey mustard dressing and dinner is steak.....we were hoping to get the bbq out, but it`s just not going to be warm enough to sit out and enjoy it. So, I`ll griddle it inside, will still be lovely.

So, a very quiet, dull and boring day of housework, but it has to be done.....I`ll be ready for a cocktail tonight!!

Love that Friday feeling........





























Have a wonderful and fun Friday ​


----------



## macraven

Good sunny Friday to all 

Get ready for warmer temps this weekend !


----------



## Lynne G

Yes I’m so ready for nice weather.  And an absolutely gorgeous sunny  day. Yay. Friday is here.  Traffic was so annoying, but car dropped off and an iced coffee pick up on way beck home. Car shop did not look that busy, so hoping my car is done by the time we drop off older one, in another hour.  

Oh and headache generally gone. But sound like I have a sore throat, but I don’t. Just feel like my sinus areas making me feel dull.  Did talk with my doctor this morning. She said sounds like a sinus symptoms she sees with allergies, and try to use allergy medicines.  To call her Monday, to see if it’s more of an infection, and not just more of an allergic response. So, more of older one’s pills.  I didn’t think I had such allergies, but as allergies are to come and go, though my two family members with allergies have had them life long so far, I guess I could be allergic to something in the air. Eh, either way, thankful I’m feeling better today.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Happy Friday Dance   TGIF  I am very happy that it's Friday today.  It feels like it has been a very long week.

The kids are coming sometime today.  I finished a few things last night for gd to play with for her baby/doll.  I still gotta whip up some fresh playdough for her to play with as well.  It's always fun to have that around.  I don't buy that...as it is horrible stuff that dries out so fast and crumbles and just makes a mess.  The fridge and pantry are stocked with a few treats she likes to eat.  



Lynne G said:


> It will be a coordinated schedule with my car in the shop.


It's always fun jostling out vehicles and schedules.  It's good to hear that your starting to feel better.   I'll keep sending you positive healing thoughts.  


schumigirl said:


> Have you watched The Big Bang Theory???


It's a favorite show in our household.  

Well, I should go track down some paperwork and start the daily shuffle.  It's not a normal day here today, new overhead cranes are being installed, so it's a little crazy with trying to get around working crews and load material for customers.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Good sunny Friday to all
> 
> Get ready for warmer temps this weekend !




Can I come and visit you?? We were warm and sunny today, tomorrow....dull and cool........




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy Friday Dance   TGIF  I am very happy that it's Friday today.  It feels like it has been a very long week.
> 
> The kids are coming sometime today.  I finished a few things last night for gd to play with for her baby/doll.  I still gotta whip up some fresh playdough for her to play with as well.  It's always fun to have that around.  I don't buy that...as it is horrible stuff that dries out so fast and crumbles and just makes a mess.  The fridge and pantry are stocked with a few treats she likes to eat.
> 
> 
> It's always fun jostling out vehicles and schedules.  It's good to hear that your starting to feel better.   I'll keep sending you positive healing thoughts.
> 
> It's a favorite show in our household.
> 
> Well, I should go track down some paperwork and start the daily shuffle.  It's not a normal day here today, new overhead cranes are being installed, so it's a little crazy with trying to get around working crews and load material for customers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Hope you have a lovely weekend with the family pumpkin......I`m sure little one will love what you have made for her....exciting weekend ahead for you. 

I think we quote Sheldon/Penny and co more than any other show now.....especially......that`s my spot......





We did manage to do a load of housework today between the two of us.....found some pictures in frames we forgot about so got them hung up in different rooms. And we managed to grill the steaks outside on the BBQ.......lush!!! Made up a few sides including potato salad which I thought I had made too much of, but it disappeared! 

Sun is still shining but we are inside now watching the unusual qualifying at the Imola Grand Prix, very different on some weekends......don`t enjoy this way of racing, but heyho......

Going to have a lovely gin and lemonade later in a very large glass.....or an aquarium on stems as my son calls some of our glasses!!!

Wonderful Friday!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Oh my dog....is it 4:30 yet!!!!  

This is one Friday where I am ready to head home.  It could be worse...where I am slammed and not know what task is more important to get done.  So I'm grateful for a quiet day


----------



## macraven

Enjoy the weekend Pumpkin!

I am glued to the tv watching CNN

It was getting so uncomfortable in my house, way too warm for me, couldn’t deal with it

Looked at the climate control on the wall and saw it was set at 77… for heat
Changed that baby to 72 for ac


----------



## macraven

What is even sadder is I waited until 35 minutes ago to switch from heat to ac

It will take a full hour to cool my house down.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Oh my dog....is it 4:30 yet!!!!
> 
> This is one Friday where I am ready to head home.  It could be worse...where I am slammed and not know what task is more important to get done.  So I'm grateful for a quiet day



Hope you have a wonderful weekend!




macraven said:


> Enjoy the weekend Pumpkin!
> 
> I am glued to the tv watching CNN
> 
> It was getting so uncomfortable in my house, way too warm for me, couldn’t deal with it
> 
> Looked at the climate control on the wall and saw it was set at 77… for heat
> Changed that baby to 72 for ac



lol.....I`m not jealous.......we had our heating turned up last night........kept having to remind myself it`s April, almost the end of April and it`s cold outside.





But, beautiful sunny morning although not the warmest of days. Enjoyed some lovely bacon for breakfast earlier.

Just back in from collecting some dollars and then ordered some flowers for someone for next week. Our village flower shop is tiny, but they do beautiful displays and always seem to look much more expensive than they actually cost.

Out for dinner tonight, just us tonight which will be lovely, going to our favourite pub where the food is exceptional and we always get the same table whenit`s just us which is beside the huge open fire, so if it`s still cold tonight it`ll be lit......lovely.

Think this`ll be a lovely quiet and peaceful day not doing much at all except some F1 viewing. 

























Have a fabulous Saturday and weekend  



​


----------



## Charade67

Happy Saturday. I had a nice day at Busch Gardens yesterday, The weather was perfect and the park wasn't very crowded. As predicted, we didn't ride any rides.  Instead we did a couple of animal encounters. First we learned about Clydesdale horses.  They told us that Anheuser-Busch is very particular about the Clydesdales that they use in advertising. They have to be a certain size and have a certain look. Some of the ones that don't make the cut go to the theme parks to educate the tourists.  This is Eddie.



While we were there we also got to play fetch with a border collie and feed some sheep.

Next up was the wolf encounter where we got to feed the wolves from a very safe distance. I've done this event 3 times and each time it has been different. 



We also saw an Irish dance show, did sone shopping, and just walked around the park so my friend could see what it is like. Since she can't ride many rides I suggested she come back when they do Christmastown and have lots of shows. 

On the way home we stopped at The Cheesecake Factory in Richmond. I have half of my meal and cheesecake in the refrigerator right now. I will probably have it for dinner tonight. 


Today I am meeting with B and we are going to start taking some of her stuff home. I thought it would be easter to make a couple of trips and start bringing home the stuff she won't need for the rest of the semester rather than try to cram everything into my small car the day the dorms close. 

I suppose I should get up and start bing productive, although I really don't have anything I need to do until I go see B. Maybe I will have a mostly lazy Saturday. 

I hope that everyone who has been feeling sick is well on the road to recovery now.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Happy Saturday. I had a nice day at Busch Gardens yesterday, The weather was perfect and the park wasn't very crowded. As predicted, we didn't ride any rides.  Instead we did a couple of animal encounters. First we learned about Clydesdale horses.  They told us that Anheuser-Busch is very particular about the Clydesdales that they use in advertising. They have to be a certain size and have a certain look. Some of the ones that don't make the cut go to the theme parks to educate the tourists.  This is Eddie.
> 
> View attachment 664359
> 
> While we were there we also got to play fetch with a border collie and feed some sheep.
> 
> Next up was the wolf encounter where we got to feed the wolves from a very safe distance. I've done this event 3 times and each time it has been different.
> 
> View attachment 664361
> 
> We also saw an Irish dance show, did sone shopping, and just walked around the park so my friend could see what it is like. Since she can't ride many rides I suggested she come back when they do Christmastown and have lots of shows.
> 
> On the way home we stopped at The Cheesecake Factory in Richmond. I have half of my meal and cheesecake in the refrigerator right now. I will probably have it for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> Today I am meeting with B and we are going to start taking some of her stuff home. I thought it would be easter to make a couple of trips and start bringing home the stuff she won't need for the rest of the semester rather than try to cram everything into my small car the day the dorms close.
> 
> I suppose I should get up and start bing productive, although I really don't have anything I need to do until I go see B. Maybe I will have a mostly lazy Saturday.
> 
> I hope that everyone who has been feeling sick is well on the road to recovery now.



Clydesdales are from my original neck of the woods......you have some genuinely massive horses that are just incredible.....beautiful though and incredibly strong. Glad you had such a nice day with your friend.....

Lazy Saturdays are good Charade........   





We are having a kind of lazy Saturday......we were invited to join some friends for a pub lunch, but declined as we are out tonight for dinner. I could have a snack right now though, just enjoyed some red wine Tom poured, new bottle we haven`t tried before, it was rather lovely. Will have the other glass as I get ready for dinner.....

Trying to decide which dress to wear tonight. Too cold for sandals, so a dress with shoes and thicker tights (panty hose) will be the order of the day. High shoes and not boots though......yes, I do put a lot of thought into what I wear on a dressy night out.......everyone likes to get dressed up though don`t we.....


----------



## schumigirl

Beautiful Sunday today......

Had a lovely night out last night, food was good and I was still full this morning which was why we had a late breakfast, so, slept late, lazy light breakfast and then popped out shopping for some fresh produce and farmers market was particularly quiet which was nice. 

Roast chicken for dinner tonight for us.......

Watching the Grand Prix this afternoon which will be about the most we`ll do today......late nights mean lazy days! 

























Happy Sunday ​


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday morning Sans family 











Charade67 said:


> I don't think they will ever get a pleasant tasting prep. The last one I took wasn't awful tasting, but was kind of slimy. Thankfully my procedure went well and I don't have to do it again for another 5 years.



Yep, those preps are not fun.



schumigirl said:


> Glad you got to spend some nice times with the little one...yes, wipes are essential for play areas!!



I really enjoy spending time with little J. He is one of the sweetest little fellas. He enjoys riding the carousel at the Mall.




schumigirl said:


> The prep we have over here isn`t too bad.....it almost tastes like warm lemonade, so not a problem to get over. But my sister and one of my best friends had dreadful stuff that made them throw it up, they just couldn`t take it. Least it`s over for another time now......hope for good results for you!!



The drink your sister and your friend had sounds similar to the drink I had. The drink they have for prep here is a weird fruity, salty tasting drink. It is so unpalatable that as soon as you take a drink of it you have to chase it with something to get the taste out of your mouth or you will gag. I keep thinking someday they come up with something better.



Lynne G said:


> I rarely am sick and even more rarely have such a bad headache. But when I do, I’m not the best patient.



Lynne hope you are feeling better. 




Charade67 said:


> As predicted, we didn't ride any rides. Instead we did a couple of animal encounters. First we learned about Clydesdale horses. They told us that Anheuser-Busch is very particular about the Clydesdales that they use in advertising. They have to be a certain size and have a certain look. Some of the ones that don't make the cut go to the theme parks to educate the tourists. This is Eddie



Nice pictures of the animals. The Clydesdales are beautiful big horses. 



Well it’s Sunday morning and I’am sitting in my favorite morning spot by the window. My hubby calls me little miss muffet sometimes....LOL.....Although a spider would not scare me off at all this morning. I’am to sore to move to quickly.  I was out doing a little weeding in the front beds yesterday.  The weather was glorious. The sun was warm and there was a nice breeze. 

I love being outside. My neighbor came over and we had a nice visit.
She is a lovely lady.  They own a grass fertilizer business. We fired our previous grass company and hired them last year. We had them aerate, seed and fertilize the yard last Fall. The grass is beautiful, full and green. So glad we decided to go with their company. They are very nice people and great neighbors. 

Grandson, his girlfriend, son and daughter in law came over so we could take some pictures of grandson and his girlfriend before they went to grandsons prom. They were both so cute. 

It’s really sweet that the younger grandchildren have made a point of coming over for pictures before their proms and other events so Papa and I get to see them and take pictures. 

I can’t believe the little tiny baby I held in my arms it’s seems like only yesterday is going to granduate high school next month. He is so sweet.

Grandson had reservations for them to go out for dinner before the prom. 

We grilled some hamburgers and I made some potato logs for our dinner. Was nice to have a visit with everyone.

I went to see the recent Fantastic Beasts movie at the cinema on Tuesday. No spoilers. I really liked it. I have not been inside a cinema for about 3 years. There were only 6 other people in that particular theatre. So going on a week night was nice. 

Not much planned for the day. The sun is shining and it’s supposed to be 80 today. Then rain tomorrow then back down into the 60’s for 3 days then climb back up to 70’s and 80’s. 

Sounds like everyone is having some up and down weather. 

Sending healing wishes to all who are sick.

Happy planning to all who are planning trips and adventures.

Have a wonderful Sunday everyone.


----------



## macraven

I am glad to see Robbie is here!
Was wondering how she is doing and then… there she is!!


Very glad your testing is now “behind you”

Not a fun test to do but it’s necessary for all of us

Such a delight for you to see the grand kids 
I am sure you are their favorite grandma 
You give them loads of love.

Sending good thoughts and wishes that you get an A+ on your tests!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Sunday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 664551
> 
> View attachment 664552
> 
> View attachment 664553
> 
> View attachment 664555
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, those preps are not fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoy spending time with little J. He is one of the sweetest little fellas. He enjoys riding the carousel at the Mall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The drink your sister and your friend had sounds similar to the drink I had. The drink they have for prep here is a weird fruity, salty tasting drink. It is so unpalatable that as soon as you take a drink of it you have to chase it with something to get the taste out of your mouth or you will gag. I keep thinking someday they come up with something better.
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne hope you are feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pictures of the animals. The Clydesdales are beautiful big horses.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it’s Sunday morning and I’am sitting in my favorite morning spot by the window. My hubby calls me little miss muffet sometimes....LOL.....Although a spider would not scare me off at all this morning. I’am to sore to move to quickly.  I was out doing a little weeding in the front beds yesterday.  The weather was glorious. The sun was warm and there was a nice breeze.
> 
> I love being outside. My neighbor came over and we had a nice visit.
> She is a lovely lady.  They own a grass fertilizer business. We fired our previous grass company and hired them last year. We had them aerate, seed and fertilize the yard last Fall. The grass is beautiful, full and green. So glad we decided to go with their company. They are very nice people and great neighbors.
> 
> Grandson, his girlfriend, son and daughter in law came over so we could take some pictures of grandson and his girlfriend before they went to grandsons prom. They were both so cute.
> 
> It’s really sweet that the younger grandchildren have made a point of coming over for pictures before their proms and other events so Papa and I get to see them and take pictures.
> 
> I can’t believe the little tiny baby I held in my arms it’s seems like only yesterday is going to granduate high school next month. He is so sweet.
> 
> Grandson had reservations for them to go out for dinner before the prom.
> 
> We grilled some hamburgers and I made some potato logs for our dinner. Was nice to have a visit with everyone.
> 
> I went to see the recent Fantastic Beasts movie at the cinema on Tuesday. No spoilers. I really liked it. I have not been inside a cinema for about 3 years. There were only 6 other people in that particular theatre. So going on a week night was nice.
> 
> Not much planned for the day. The sun is shining and it’s supposed to be 80 today. Then rain tomorrow then back down into the 60’s for 3 days then climb back up to 70’s and 80’s.
> 
> Sounds like everyone is having some up and down weather.
> 
> Sending healing wishes to all who are sick.
> 
> Happy planning to all who are planning trips and adventures.
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday everyone.



Good to see you Robbie....

Sounds like you`re having some lovely weather and enjoying some lovely family time. Yes, it can be shocking when you think our precious ones were once so tiny.....sounds like some lovely visits with happy pictures being taken. 

Hope you and all of yours are doing well......





Not sure how we could have a busy and a lazy day at the same time.......seemed to do a lot but managed to watch the Grand Prix, have a nap, called some friends and family, cleaned out some kitchen cabinets and made dinner......chicken was lovely, and will make stock out of it for some chicken noodle soup. 

Tonight is watching some tv and catching up on emails and have one friend I need to catch up with on the phone. 

Looking forward to this coming week.......


----------



## macraven

So ……. How many sleeps left for you before your one month vacation begins…

(One month seems more exciting than saying 4 weeks)


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> So ……. How many sleeps left for you before your one month vacation begins…
> 
> (One month seems more exciting than saying 4 weeks)



8 sleeps till we fly.......covid test result dependent of course!! 

And yes, we did get the cases down after all.......lol....I said to you I was leaving them till later in the week, but down they came.......couldn`t resist! 

Found my Ghostbusters Lanyard I thought I lost...... 

Did you get all your jobs done today.......????


----------



## macraven

Well I can’t remember the jobs I planned to do today …


Spent a lot of time outside to eliminate fire ants mounds.
Put enough treatment products down so they will miss their birthday this month


----------



## Lynne G

Feeling much better.  Think older one’s pills helped. Just slept and took an easy the last 4 days.  And weather lotto again.  Half first of week, in high 60’s, last half of week, low 50’s.  And we are at the end of April? 

Hope all have a good night sleep.


----------



## macraven

Hope you feel loads better by morning time Lynne 

Spending the rest of my evening channel surfing 

Every thing I have flipped thru sees quite dull
so will watch the weather channel as it will help me doze off


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Spending the rest of my evening channel surfing
> 
> Every thing I have flipped thru sees quite dull
> so will watch the weather channel as it will help me doze off



We oftens say we have 50 million channels between cable, Netflix and all the other options to view......and there`s very rarely anything worth watching on! Dvd`s all the way for us usually.....thank goodness we have a lot! And repeats are popular too......1980`s had some good tv I`ve come to realise......I missed a lot with being out almost every night since 1983 apparently........lol.......





Dull and cool Monday here......going to be sunny later, but not warm. 

Have a list to get through today, need to pick up some things from different places, will get that done this morning though. 

Haven`t given food a thought yet today, might get some sausages from the butcher if he has some nice ones ready today, he makes a different special one every day and might do mashed potatoes since it`s not exactly summer yet! 

However, a pot of tea is on the brew right now, just for me.......


























Have the best Monday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Aw, sorry weather is dull, Schumi.  But glad you had a pot of tea to enjoy.  

I’m feeling better, so tea for me too.  Ugh, had to turn the ac off.  Older one turned it in, and saw the thermostat at
60 degrees this morning.  Um, lizard here, and that’s too cold for me. 

Ugh, there was an email sent out to a huge and I mean huge number of people.  The number of people responding to that email saying not for me, hit send to all.  I think I have been copied with over 200 of those emails so far. And I responded to the email only to the sender.  Silly, annoying people.  And they are still at it.  Sigh.  I need to get work done.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick early morning stop in!

Weekend flew by way too fast - as it always does.  We finally have beautiful weather and I think I can finally say spring has arrived here.  I am loving the weather, and have finally broke out my cute little shoes and capris.  

Had a great weekend with the kids.  Had a blast with gd all weekend.  She definitely loves her Grammie and Pappa, she didn't want to go home lol.  They sure are fun!!!!  

Well, I should hunt down some papers to shuffle around. 

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## macraven




----------



## Lynne G

Well, I think the IT people finally stopped that crazy send to all button pushers.  

Sweet, Pumpkin, so nice to enjoy family time with your gd. Nice to have that Spring weather to break out the more colorful lighter feeling clothes and yay to cute shoes too.  I’m always glad to get to wear my flip flops.  Not as warm as yesterday, but at least the sun is out.  While I still wore my jacket, was nice to be outside for my lunchtime walk.  

Eh, the afternoon is dragging.  More tea.  And not as cool feeling, as little one is like me, too cool inside and switched to heater  on for a few hours.


----------



## Charade67

Quick hello from a slow day at work. I had a very lazy weekend. Dh is in Vegas, so I am not doing much of anything while he is gone. Yesterday I was going to start a cross stitch project. I haven’t done any stitching in years. I couldn’t find the bag that had my hoop and the project I started ages ago in it. I looked everywhere with no luck. I hope it didn’t accidentally get thrown out. So today at lunchtime I went out and bought a new hoop. 




Robo56 said:


> I went to see the recent Fantastic Beasts movie at the cinema on Tuesday. No spoilers. I really liked it. I have not been inside a cinema for about 3 years. There were only 6 other people in that particular theatre. So going on a week night was nice.


We really liked it too. I don’t know why it isn’t doing as well as expected. 



schumigirl said:


> 8 sleeps till we fly.......covid test result dependent of course!!


How exciting. Do you have your September dates scheduled yet?



Lynne G said:


> Feeling much better.


Great news. 


schumigirl said:


> We oftens say we have 50 million channels between cable, Netflix and all the other options to view......and there`s very rarely anything worth watching on!


I have started discovering older series that I never watched when they were on originally. I am currently watching Monk. 



Lynne G said:


> I’m feeling better, so tea for me too. Ugh, had to turn the ac off. Older one turned it in, and saw the thermostat at
> 60 degrees this morning. Um, lizard here, and that’s too cold for me.


Woah, 60 is way too cold.  I think my thermostat is on 72 or 73. 



Lynne G said:


> Ugh, there was an email sent out to a huge and I mean huge number of people. The number of people responding to that email saying not for me, hit send to all. I think I have been copied with over 200 of those emails so far. And I responded to the email only to the sender. Silly, annoying people. And they are still at it. Sigh. I need to get work done.


That annoys me too. We have a few from church that insist on using “reply all” on every single email. They are all the same repeat offenders. 


Well, it’s April 25th.  Happy perfect date!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick early morning stop in!
> 
> Weekend flew by way too fast - as it always does.  We finally have beautiful weather and I think I can finally say spring has arrived here.  I am loving the weather, and have finally broke out my cute little shoes and capris.
> 
> Had a great weekend with the kids.  Had a blast with gd all weekend.  She definitely loves her Grammie and Pappa, she didn't want to go home lol.  They sure are fun!!!!
> 
> Well, I should hunt down some papers to shuffle around.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!



Glad you had a lovely weekend with your little one.....and glad you have some lovely weather finally.



macraven said:


>







Charade67 said:


> Quick hello from a slow day at work. I had a very lazy weekend. Dh is in Vegas, so I am not doing much of anything while he is gone. Yesterday I was going to start a cross stitch project. I haven’t done any stitching in years. I couldn’t find the bag that had my hoop and the project I started ages ago in it. I looked everywhere with no luck. I hope it didn’t accidentally get thrown out. So today at lunchtime I went out and bought a new hoop.
> 
> 
> 
> We really liked it too. I don’t know why it isn’t doing as well as expected.
> 
> 
> How exciting. Do you have your September dates scheduled yet?
> 
> 
> Great news.
> 
> I have started discovering older series that I never watched when they were on originally. I am currently watching Monk.
> 
> 
> Woah, 60 is way too cold.  I think my thermostat is on 72 or 73.
> 
> 
> That annoys me too. We have a few from church that insist on using “reply all” on every single email. They are all the same repeat offenders.
> 
> 
> Well, it’s April 25th.  Happy perfect date!
> View attachment 664874



Yes, we`ve been booked since last year for September...we arrive Sept 1st and leave on the 28th.

We really enjoyed Monk when it was on, you have to watch it to the very end when there is a conclusion to the whole series. 






Lovely day today.......enjoyed some baked salmon tonight, let it go cold and had it with a large salad and some spicy couscous and I made a flourless chocolate cake for my guys as they love it. 

Sun is still shining, but very cool out there tonight. 

Started reading the Lives and Loves of a She Devil......very black humour, but a good read already.


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> We really enjoyed Monk when it was on, you have to watch it to the very end when there is a conclusion to the whole series.


Good to know. I hate it when a series ends and doesn’t wrap up well or leaves unanswered questions. I just finished season 1 yesterday. 


I got my student ID today. I’m official now.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi lucky you getting to keep your gardener!  Ours sounds similar, he was very hard working and did a great job at a fair price. He took over his fathe’s business.
So far the new woman did a good job. She’s 40 and a single mom. We’ll give her a try And see how it goes.  Only thing I don’t like is she doesn’t have a truck so puts the clippings in our green bin. It is a large tall one. But it’s nice to have it carted away. So I don’t see how she’ll be able to do garden clean up, hedge trimming etc. so May have to get separate person for that. '

Charade beautiful horse!  Does Busch still give free beer?  When at wdw if we go eat at Trails End we would go walk down to the horse barns to see all the beautiful big horses. 

Mac are you watching Fear?

Im way behind again!  Life has a way of getting in the way!  
Today went with the husband for doctor appt. 2 sets of ears are better than one.  Then we did a few errands and such.  Later today I bought my daughter her Universal ticket. An Explorers Pass they call it. For us international folks. It’s a 3 park 2 week ticket and cheaper than the 2 park seasonal pass. I have an AP but as she doesn’t go more than once a year, it’s a good ticket for her.
Tomorrow is a free day. Wednesday going for a mani/shellac. Thursday I volunteered at church to help with some organizing for the Spring Bazaar. And Friday I got double booked.
In the morning I’m meeting up with some old work friends, for brunch. Then going out for dinner  with the neighbourhood ladies and seeing the Andrew Lloyd Webber Celebration, Music of the Night. I love his music so hope it’s good.  

Saturday I went out for a 10km paddle up the inlet with my paddling club in 6 man boats. I’m still feeling it


----------



## macraven

Sue, do you have a kayak for the paddle you did ?
 …oops just reread what you posted 

Never mind what I asked 

Of course I watched Fear!
It was on Sunday and watched it twice

First viewed it Sunday and then the encore 

The show fills a void since Walking Dead has a break before new episodes come back

Hope all went fine for your husband!


----------



## Charade67

Sue M said:


> Charade beautiful horse! Does Busch still give free beer? When at wdw if we go eat at Trails End we would go walk down to the horse barns to see all the beautiful big horses.


I don’t think they give free beer, but I’m not 100% sure since I don’t drink beer. 


My eyes are bleary from doing cross stitch for the past several hours. I’m making this for the therapists I work for. 

Only instead of “psychiatric help” I’m putting their business names on it, and instead of “the doctor” I’m using their first names.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Thought I would make a quick evening stop in.  

I was hoping to put some chicken on the grill, but the weather had other ideas, and it was threatening rain.  So I changed plans and whipped up some chicken parmeasan and pasta for supper.  It's always a good quick meal.  Whipped up a quick banana bread as well with the overripe bananas.  It never lasts long in this house.  Especially when you add some chocolate chips .

No gym tonight.  I am still so exhausted from this cold.  Only have a little bit of a lingering cough left.  But at least I am sleeping through the night now without big coughing spells that keep dh awake.  



Charade67 said:


> I had a nice day at Busch Gardens yesterday, The weather was perfect and the park wasn't very crowded. As predicted, we didn't ride any rides. Instead we did a couple of animal encounters.


Sounds like you had a great day!  


macraven said:


> Spent a lot of time outside to eliminate fire ants mounds.
> Put enough treatment products down so they will miss their birthday this month


I'll have to put that onto my list of things of " why I live where the air hurts my face".    I always need good reminders when it is cr@ptasticly cold outside.  


Lynne G said:


> Ugh, there was an email sent out to a huge and I mean huge number of people. The number of people responding to that email saying not for me, hit send to all. I think I have been copied with over 200 of those emails so far. And I responded to the email only to the sender. Silly, annoying people. And they are still at it. Sigh. I need to get work done.


I had one of those emails arrive today as well.  I'm always scared I'm going to be the one responding to "all" instead of sender.


Charade67 said:


> Quick hello from a slow day at work. I had a very lazy weekend. Dh is in Vegas, so I am not doing much of anything while he is gone. Yesterday I was going to start a cross stitch project. I haven’t done any stitching in years. I couldn’t find the bag that had my hoop and the project I started ages ago in it. I looked everywhere with no luck. I hope it didn’t accidentally get thrown out. So today at lunchtime I went out and bought a new hoop.


That pattern is cute!!! How long do you think it will take you to complete it.  


Sue M said:


> Tomorrow is a free day. Wednesday going for a mani/shellac. Thursday I volunteered at church to help with some organizing for the Spring Bazaar. And Friday I got double booked.
> In the morning I’m meeting up with some old work friends, for brunch. Then going out for dinner with the neighbourhood ladies and seeing the Andrew Lloyd Webber Celebration, Music of the Night. I love his music so hope it’s good.


That's a full schedule for the week!  Have fun!!!!

Well, I should get going.  Think I am going to hit the bed earlier than usual.  I'll leave a light on for those who can't sleep and the early risers.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good to know. I hate it when a series ends and doesn’t wrap up well or leaves unanswered questions. I just finished season 1 yesterday.
> 
> 
> I got my student ID today. I’m official now.



You`ll enjoy it. There was one season I thought dragged a little, but it came back again next season. The humour is so good at times and I love his relationship with the Captain.




Sue M said:


> Schumi lucky you getting to keep your gardener!  Ours sounds similar, he was very hard working and did a great job at a fair price. He took over his fathe’s business.
> So far the new woman did a good job. She’s 40 and a single mom. We’ll give her a try And see how it goes.  Only thing I don’t like is she doesn’t have a truck so puts the clippings in our green bin. It is a large tall one. But it’s nice to have it carted away. So I don’t see how she’ll be able to do garden clean up, hedge trimming etc. so May have to get separate person for that. '




I think gardeners are worth their weight in gold right now. Some friends have been struggling to get one as some have given up over the last couple of years. Hope it works out for you with her. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Thought I would make a quick evening stop in.
> 
> I was hoping to put some chicken on the grill, but the weather had other ideas, and it was threatening rain.  So I changed plans and whipped up some chicken parmeasan and pasta for supper.  It's always a good quick meal.  Whipped up a quick banana bread as well with the overripe bananas.  It never lasts long in this house.  Especially when you add some chocolate chips .
> 
> No gym tonight.  I am still so exhausted from this cold.  Only have a little bit of a lingering cough left.  But at least I am sleeping through the night now without big coughing spells that keep dh awake.



Good idea to take it easy while you are still recovering from a nasty cold, but glad to hear you are sleeping through the night, that makes all the difference.




Sun is brilliant this morning, but won`t last according to the weather man on the radio and won`t be very warm........shame. 

Going to smile nicely at our printer today and try and get some items printed today.....I`m sure it`s a grumpy teenager deep down! The more technical these things get, the more awkward they are and have more things that need updates every time it seems. 

No real plans today........might get some baking done this afternoon, also doing some rosemary bread as I`m making Moussaka for dinner tonight, we like those together.....I`m making smaller individual dishes of Moussaka as it can be a heavy dish....smaller is better with that one! 

Might get out a walk later too if it does stay dry. 

























Happy Tuesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a Taco Tuesday is here.  The day Mac can enjoy a Taco Bell meal. 

Well, unlike yesterday morning, little one got fed up with how cool the house felt, and now it’s almost too warm inside.  I’ll take a peak at the thermostat soon, and maybe push it down a few degrees. 

Today, we are still in the 60’s as a high, and rain to be seen around the early dinner hour.  And even though sunrise was a half hour ago, it’s not very bright out. Mostly cloudy day, with some rain, said the weather lady in the early morning news. Eh, anyway that still feels warmer, is a good one. 

But as yesterday, don’t think I’ll feel warm enough on my lunchtime walk.  Around noon, we should see 63 on the thermometer.  Jacket on, and lightweight pants. Short sleeved shirt, as not that cold out.  I love my old now, lightweight winter type jacket.  It’s good to wear with almost all weather times when needing a jacket. Have never found one exactly like it fits me, and I keep looking. I hate that, you find a brand and an item they sell, and buy it.  Then later, they have slightly changed or even more then changed the fabric and fit.  So goes the try new brands and hope to find a decent enough new one. I have a few clothing and shoe items like that.  Sad kinda day when they are so worn out, they need to be tossed, and nothing like it ever found.

Ah, dove was out, and cooing in that early hour. And was a loud bird calling a few minutes ago.  More and more green now being seen. I think with the rain and a bit warmer days, and DH will need to mow the lawn soon.

With all the grays of Winter, I think lifts moods when we start to see all the bright colors of Spring.  But as that pesky cold weather is still not done with us, a cold front is coming, and will drop the high degrees days in the 50’s the next couple of days. Though have to say, when such is coming, it’s usually a high weather system.  Which means, while not as warm out, will be clear skies, and gloriously sunny  conditions. So I’m looking forward to wear those sunglasses.  Not as much needed today, darn. 

Thus, tea for me, and a wish all have that totally terrific Taco  Tuesday. 

Ah, now did knock that temp down a few, almost too cool feeling.  Oh well.  Yeah, tea it is.  And back to that other screen.

Good Morning homies.


----------



## Charade67

Another super slow day at work.  I’m counting the minutes until lunch. I need to run to the bank and make a deposit. My friend insisted on giving me money for gas and hotel for our Busch Gardens trip.  



Pumpkin1172 said:


> That pattern is cute!!! How long do you think it will take you to complete it.


Thanks. I could probably complete it in a couple of weeks if I had lots of time to work on it,  but I think it will take a couple of months. I’m starting early because I want to give them as Christmas presents.  Thankfully it is a simple pattern.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick early morning stop in 

Had a great sleep last night.  I didn't want to get my b*tt out of bed.  It was just so comfy cozy, but alas, I am needed at work.  Our bank account kind of likes my paycheck - especially if we want to do more travelling in the next few months 

Cool crisp morning here.  Kind of overcast.  They are calling for rain later today and tomorrow.  It will definitely help make the grass green - which I am extremely looking forward to.  



schumigirl said:


> might get some baking done this afternoon, also doing some rosemary bread as I`m making Moussaka for dinner tonight, we like those together.....I`m making smaller individual dishes of Moussaka as it can be a heavy dish....smaller is better with that one!


That rosemary bread sounds delightful!  I have never has moussaka.  I might have to look into that and see if it is something we might like.  


Lynne G said:


> I love my old now, lightweight winter type jacket. It’s good to wear with almost all weather times when needing a jacket. Have never found one exactly like it fits me, and I keep looking. I hate that, you find a brand and an item they sell, and buy it. Then later, they have slightly changed or even more then changed the fabric and fit. So goes the try new brands and hope to find a decent enough new one. I have a few clothing and shoe items like that. Sad kinda day when they are so worn out, they need to be tossed, and nothing like it ever found.


I have one of those jackets too.  Mine is going on 9 yrs old.  I looked for a replacement all year...nothing like it yet.  I hope that you are able to find what you are looking for.  

Well, I should get started on shuffling some papers.
Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick early morning stop in
> 
> Had a great sleep last night.  I didn't want to get my b*tt out of bed.  It was just so comfy cozy, but alas, I am needed at work.  Our bank account kind of likes my paycheck - especially if we want to do more travelling in the next few months
> 
> Cool crisp morning here.  Kind of overcast.  They are calling for rain later today and tomorrow.  It will definitely help make the grass green - which I am extremely looking forward to.
> 
> 
> That rosemary bread sounds delightful!  I have never has moussaka.  I might have to look into that and see if it is something we might like.
> 
> I have one of those jackets too.  Mine is going on 9 yrs old.  I looked for a replacement all year...nothing like it yet.  I hope that you are able to find what you are looking for.
> 
> Well, I should get started on shuffling some papers.
> Have a great day everyone!!!!



Moussaka isn`t for everyone, not everyone enjoys lamb, especially minced, but we brown it well so any fat is rendered down and drained off before I mix it with the sauce.....delicious dish and although you really don`t need bread and olives to go with it......they`re just rather lovely together. Smaller portions are the key.... or so I`m told......





We had some rain last night after dark, didn`t last long though and just rather grey this morning, but no breeze which is nice. High of mid 40`s today for us.

Taking the car for it`s check up today, we`ll have a loaner from them while they do it and have a wander round the stores in that area while we wait. Bit of a drive, but might get some lunch out while we`re there.

If we do have lunch out, might just make grilled sandwiches for dinner tonight, I still have some rosemary bread left over which will be nice toasted.

Mid week again.........I`m losing track of where the days are going.
























Happy Wednesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, yay, at least for me, as means that week day routine is almost halfway done.  And as that middle week of a hump day, who do I see?



Ah, that sun glass rocking camel.  He’s ready for the few hours of sun we will see soon, before clouds will cover the sky for the rest of the day.  

Was a rainy late afternoon and evening.  Showers of rain every so often.  Enough that wet sounding roads until I was ready for bed.  

But oddly, so quiet this morning.  Not as loud traffic nor any birds welcoming this morning.  Yeah, I guess with a cloudy sunrise, and 44 out right now, feels a bit cool.  And while that cold front is arriving, you can bet as that colder high weather system sets up tonight, we will flirty be close to a hard freeze the next two overnights. But what gives those degree dips in the overnights? Yay, those clouds today will be a past memory.  Well, maybe not too long a one. Next two days will be gloriously clear skies.  Meaning this time of year, no clouds drops the temps in the overnights.  And so, we get today, tomorrow and Friday with highs in the low 50’s. But at least the next chance of rain is not until next week.  

But routine a day for me.  And so, tea, and that very earlier start.  

Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.  Good morning to you all, including hopefully Schumi enjoying a lunch out with her car appointment.


----------



## Robo56

Good Wednesday morning Sans family 








macraven said:


> Very glad your testing is now “behind you”



Yes, me too LOL......I remember many years ago I told one one of the GI docs they should have a advertisement for their practice that said the name of their GI practice and then “We are behind you 100%”.......LOL


Sending good thoughts and wishes that you get an A+ on your tests!

Thank you Mac. Hope the dental issues you are having are getting better.




schumigirl said:


> Good to see you Robbie....
> 
> Sounds like you`re having some lovely weather and enjoying some lovely family time. Yes, it can be shocking when you think our precious ones were once so tiny.....sounds like some lovely visits with happy pictures being taken.
> 
> Hope you and all of yours are doing well......


Thank you Schumi it’s always nice to be with family. As we get older these opportunities to celebrate with our family are more precious for sure. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Had a great weekend with the kids. Had a blast with gd all weekend. She definitely loves her Grammie and Pappa, she didn't want to go home lol. They sure are fun!!!!



So nice to hear you are having such a wonderful time with your little granddaughter they are precious.




Charade67 said:


> We really liked it too. I don’t know why it isn’t doing as well as expected.



Not sure what the issue is either. I enjoyed it.




Sue M said:


> Saturday I went out for a 10km paddle up the inlet with my paddling club in 6 man boats. I’m still feeling it.No gym tonight. I am still so exhausted from this cold. Only have a little bit of a lingering cough left. But at least I am sleeping through the night now without big coughing spells that keep dh awake.



That’s impressive......Hope the muscles feel better.


Well coffee in hand this morning. Sun is peeking though. It’s only 42 degrees this morning. Weather says it will warm up to the 60’s as the day unfolds. Weather here has been up and down. 

Going to watch little J this morning for the first part of the day. He stays pretty busy. He loves doing puzzles. His alphabet puzzles are his favorite. He also likes going by by in the car as he says.  So will make sure to take him to the Mall play area for some play time as it will be to cool to do much out doors this morning. I need to make a stop at the grocery for a few things too. 


Schumi your trip departure is almost here. Glad to hear the suitcases are down.



You will be in Orlando before you know it.


Say hi to the minions for me


There is lizard weather there to be enjoyed for sure. 


I have decided on a couple tours for HHN will try and get those booked when I get home this afternoon. I also need to make some hotel reservations for nephews wedding in September so will try and sort that out too. 

The pollen here has been pretty bad with all the trees and bushes sprouting. The downside to Spring.


Need to get moving. 


Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.


----------



## macraven

I always enjoy when Robo starts her posts out with the parade of the minions !

They make me feel all happy inside …

It’s like finding a $20 bill on the sidewalk
Lol

Those minions are my “ people “

Lol


----------



## Lynne G

Sweet, so nice to enjoy time with J, Robo. And happy to hear coffee was enjoyed in your HHN mug, and yay, for your HHN planning.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick morning stop in 

No rain yet...but the skies are cloudy and grey and the wind is starting to howl.  A good rain would help clean up all the dirt/dust from winter and help to green up the lawns/grass.  Oh well, I can't control the weather...it's probably a good thing too 

We finally got our taxes done last night.   We get a  nice tiny little sum of money back for an over payment and we also get a certain amount per household for living in a remote area.  It will go into the vacation fund   I am glad we finally got them done.  It's just one of those things that are pesky and a PIA to get completed, but is still part of adulting. 

I think today is going to be a long, slow day today.  There are not many papers to shuffle and I am caught up on all of the specialized work I do as well.



Charade67 said:


> I’m starting early because I want to give them as Christmas presents. Thankfully it is a simple pattern.


That's great!!!  I ordered some material for a quilt for my sister.  She has asked for one in certain colors - so now I need to decide what pattern I am going to try next.  


Robo56 said:


> I have decided on a couple tours for HHN will try and get those booked when I get home this afternoon. I also need to make some hotel reservations for nephews wedding in September so will try and sort that out too.


So exciting!  


macraven said:


> Those minions are my “ people “


They are my people too.  I love those little guys.  Ds's and I regularly rewatch all the minion movies.  They still make us laugh 

Well, I should get started and shuffle some papers.  I have the trail streaming today.  There was interesting testimony yesterday.  I will say that their lifestyle is not normal and kind of mind blowing.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Wednesday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 665230
> 
> 
> View attachment 665231
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, me too LOL......I remember many years ago I told one one of the GI docs they should have a advertisement for their practice that said the name of their GI practice and then “We are behind you 100%”.......LOL
> 
> 
> Sending good thoughts and wishes that you get an A+ on your tests!
> 
> Thank you Mac. Hope the dental issues you are having are getting better.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Schumi it’s always nice to be with family. As we get older these opportunities to celebrate with our family are more precious for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice to hear you are having such a wonderful time with your little granddaughter they are precious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what the issue is either. I enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s impressive......Hope the muscles feel better.
> 
> 
> Well coffee in hand this morning. Sun is peeking though. It’s only 42 degrees this morning. Weather says it will warm up to the 60’s as the day unfolds. Weather here has been up and down.
> 
> Going to watch little J this morning for the first part of the day. He stays pretty busy. He loves doing puzzles. His alphabet puzzles are his favorite. He also likes going by by in the car as he says.  So will make sure to take him to the Mall play area for some play time as it will be to cool to do much out doors this morning. I need to make a stop at the grocery for a few things too.
> 
> 
> Schumi your trip departure is almost here. Glad to hear the suitcases are down.
> View attachment 665229
> 
> 
> You will be in Orlando before you know it.
> View attachment 665228
> 
> Say hi to the minions for me
> View attachment 665227
> 
> There is lizard weather there to be enjoyed for sure.
> 
> 
> I have decided on a couple tours for HHN will try and get those booked when I get home this afternoon. I also need to make some hotel reservations for nephews wedding in September so will try and sort that out too.
> 
> The pollen here has been pretty bad with all the trees and bushes sprouting. The downside to Spring.
> 
> 
> Need to get moving.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.



As the "original lizard" Robbie.....I look forward to that heat!!! It`s so cold here.

Sounds like you have a lovely morning planned with the little guy......such fun for you both! They are delightful to be around at any age, but that is a wonderful playful age for sure, so easy to amuse.

Yes, our fruit trees are flowering like crazy, so beautiful but yes, on an evening when the pollen settles, it`s not fun. That season is over soon......

Have a lovely day and enjoy the plans you are making, always fun too!! 




macraven said:


> I always enjoy when Robo starts her posts out with the parade of the minions !
> 
> They make me feel all happy inside …
> 
> It’s like finding a $20 bill on the sidewalk
> Lol
> 
> Those minions are my “ people “
> 
> Lol



Love the minionions as you affectionately named them......yes, they do make us smile!! 

Enjoy that glorious weather you`re enjoying right now.......





Got spicy pulled pork for dinner tonight, cheating and only having it with brioche buns....not really a dinner, but it`s quick and tasty. 

Heating is not really turning off right now....of course we could turn down the thermostat, but don`t want to do that! I`ve never known such a cold April as this one has been. 

Pumpkin, I have the trial on too.......found a live feed with no ads which is perfect, court tv was unwatchable with all the breaks.


----------



## macraven

Schumi just wait until you are in Orlando days from now

You will have your hotel room ac on.. just saying…

Ours is on the last few days ….


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Rain has arrived.  I had to go home over lunch and change shoes and put some socks on.  My feet were freezing today.  The weatherperson is calling for rain/snow mix overnight into late tomorrow.  It's cool/cold again.  

I am planning on making a stuffed chicken breast.  I found a recipe and am changing it.  Hopefully it comes out tasting ok.  It's cold enough for me to want to whip up some chicken stew.   We might need some good warm comfort food.  

Still trying to find some papers to shuffle around.


----------



## macraven

That’s a better dinner plan than what I will be doing

If I leave now, I might make it to your house for food in the next 16 hours 

Leave a light on for me …


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi just wait until you are in Orlando days from now
> 
> You will have your hotel room ac on.. just saying…
> 
> Ours is on the last few days ….





You have the best weather!! I told Tom earlier you had the A/C turned up.....he wasn`t jealous either......lol......




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Rain has arrived.  I had to go home over lunch and change shoes and put some socks on.  My feet were freezing today.  The weatherperson is calling for rain/snow mix overnight into late tomorrow.  It's cool/cold again.
> 
> I am planning on making a stuffed chicken breast.  I found a recipe and am changing it.  Hopefully it comes out tasting ok.  It's cold enough for me to want to whip up some chicken stew.   We might need some good warm comfort food.
> 
> Still trying to find some papers to shuffle around.



I think we have similar weather Pumpkin......although no snow for us, it`s just so darn cold! In the low 40`s in April just isn`t right.......and yes, warm comfort food is what we`re looking for too. 





Trial finished for the day.....I think Heard`s lawyers are secretly working for Mr Depp as they are completely and utterly useless....thank goodness.......surely he has this in the bag......coolest guy around! Made sure we bought a male friend a bottle of Sauvage for his upcoming birthday......  

I had a snooze earlier, but still ready to go to bed earlier than usual.....I think the cold is putting me in hibernation mode!!

Just finished a hot chocolate, resisted the marshmallows and cream to go with it though.....bit late now to try and lose any weight.......lol.......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

No gym tonight.  I just couldn't go outside once I was home.  I am just tired of the cold.  I know spring is coming...but I want it NOW  Changed course for supper and made a tasty creamy chicken noodle soup and sandwiches.  It definitely hit the spot.  There was even a little leftover for me to take for lunch tomorrow.



schumigirl said:


> Trial finished for the day.....I think Heard`s lawyers are secretly working for Mr Depp as they are completely and utterly useless....thank goodness.......surely he has this in the bag......coolest guy around! Made sure we bought a male friend a bottle of Sauvage for his upcoming birthday......


I keep thinking the same thing.  I hope that he will win, part of me wonders that he won't.  BUT, his part of the story is being told and people are listening and watching.  In reality, no one will win, all their dirty laundry is being aired.  No one wants to tell the ugly side of their relationships - especially in such a public matter.  I hope the jury thinks and remembers that while they are in deliberations.  

I have bought older ds the same fragrance for a gift!  

Well, I will leave a light on for anyone who is having trouble counting sheep, and our friends who are early risers.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> No gym tonight.  I just couldn't go outside once I was home.  I am just tired of the cold.  I know spring is coming...but I want it NOW  Changed course for supper and made a tasty creamy chicken noodle soup and sandwiches.  It definitely hit the spot.  There was even a little leftover for me to take for lunch tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I keep thinking the same thing.  I hope that he will win, part of me wonders that he won't.  BUT, his part of the story is being told and people are listening and watching.  In reality, no one will win, all their dirty laundry is being aired.  No one wants to tell the ugly side of their relationships - especially in such a public matter.  I hope the jury thinks and remembers that while they are in deliberations.
> 
> I have bought older ds the same fragrance for a gift!
> 
> Well, I will leave a light on for anyone who is having trouble counting sheep, and our friends who are early risers.



lol...yes, I`m going to buy it for as many men as I can....my little show of support for him. Public opinion has switched apparently since this all started towards him, so hopefully the jury will see clearly too who the abuser was in all of this. 

I thought Dr Curry the other day was phenomenal and the guy in the car yesterday was hilarious......even the judge didn`t quite know what to make of his departure....it was so funny and good to see JD seeing how hilarious this guy was. 

I`ve never made a creamy chicken noodle soup before.....always broth based. Yes, we need some warmer weather coming soon!! 



And another cool grey morning ahead...no higher than 45F today for us. Joy. 

Spent far too long making croissants from scratch last night......they are faffy to make, so will buy them from now on, but wanted to give them a go again. They taste fine, but the baker does them so much better, even grocery store ones are decent too. 

Salmon again for dinner tonight, lunch is going to be open sandwiches with coronation chicken with some salad. 

Some grocery shopping today, but don`t need too much and have some housework to do and if it stays as cold as it shows....I might nap after lunch, well it does still feel wintery with these temps. I just hope we get a good summer to make up for it........


























Happy Thirsty Thursday ​


----------



## schumigirl

*And we have a celebration today .......A very Happy Anniversary to our macraven and her mister today......*






























*Hope you both have a lovely day mac *​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay! Happy Anniversary to Mac and Mr. Mac.  Hope you have an enjoyable day celebrating, Mac. 

While overcast, that cold front has arrived, and we are at 35 degrees this morning.  And the house feels cool enough, I may bump up the thermostat soon.  But those clouds are soon to make way for our sunny filled day, with 56 the high.  No AC needed today.  Mother Nature is providing that cool feeling to us instead. Sigh.  But will enjoy that brightest of skies on my lunchtime walk. Yeah, and no need to put those long pants, jackets and sweatshirts away yet.   . Lucky me, not.  LoL

Thirsty Thursday it is.  Doing my part as teapot has been getting lighter and lighter feeling.  Hehe.


----------



## macraven

Maybe we should officially make thirsty Thursday a holiday…

All work jobs stops at noon and we toast to the day up to midnight


----------



## Charade67

Greetings from another slow day at work. I am going to be leaving a little early today. Dh (today the D does not stand for darling or dear) was in Vegas the past 6 days. This morning he informs me that he has invited some of his students over for dinner tonight and another group for lunch tomorrow. Now I have to go home and make sure the house is clean and looks decent because I know he won’t be doing any cleaning. I’ll miss the group tomorrow because I have a doctor appointment during the time they are supposed to come over.


----------



## Charade67

Oops. Hit send before I added quotes. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I didn't want to get my b*tt out of bed. It was just so comfy cozy, but alas, I am needed at work. Our bank account kind of likes my paycheck - especially if we want to do more travelling in the next few months


I have has an entire week like that. Thankfully I can sleep in a little tomorrow. 



Lynne G said:


> Ah, that sun glass rocking camel.


Cute!



Robo56 said:


> I have decided on a couple tours for HHN will try and get those booked when I get home this afternoon. I also need to make some hotel reservations for nephews wedding in September so will try and sort that out too.


Will we get to meet in September? I’ll be there from the 20th to the 24th. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> We finally got our taxes done last night. We get a nice tiny little sum of money back for an over payment and we also get a certain amount per household for living in a remote area. It will go into the vacation fund  I am glad we finally got them done. It's just one of those things that are pesky and a PIA to get completed, but is still part of adulting.


Nice that you got a refund. This is the first year in a very long time that we have owed. 



schumigirl said:


> Spent far too long making croissants from scratch last night......they are faffy to make, so will buy them from now on,


Faffy - that’s a great word. I don’t think I’ve ever heard it before. 

I need to get back to work and see if I can find someone to fill a 4:30 appointment today. 


Happy anniversary to Mac and Mr. Mac.


----------



## macraven

Charade… what can I say… 
At least he gave you a heads up so you can make a fine dinner instead of opening  up cans of soup for feeding the group


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Charade… what can I say…
> At least he gave you a heads up so you can make a fine dinner instead of opening  up cans of soup for feeding the group


True, but I would have preferred a little more than 10 hours notice. Fortunately he is in charge of the food. I do not cook when he invites the students over.


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> True, but I would have preferred a little more than 10 hours notice. Fortunately he is in charge of the food. I do not cook when he invites the students over.


He is a keeper if he also cleans the kitchen up after having the group over


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> He is a keeper if he also cleans the kitchen up after having the group over


Yep. I make him do that too.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Thirsty Thursday greetings from a gross snowy (again) Canada   Ugh...it's not sticking, but it is still falling.  I'm just    I can't control the weather, but this weather doesn't help with my mental status.  

I do have a slice banana bread and a tea in my hand for breakfast...which makes me happy.  My heater is on under my desk, keeping me warm, so I am grateful for that!



schumigirl said:


> I thought Dr Curry the other day was phenomenal and the guy in the car yesterday was hilarious......even the judge didn`t quite know what to make of his departure....it was so funny and good to see JD seeing how hilarious this guy was.


I thought Dr Curry was amazing as well.  She wasn't rattled, and very clear about everything she was asked.  I found it quite funny that the AH lawyer didn't want to go through allllllllllllllll the documents pointing to AH's analysis to get to her conclusion of the diagnosis.  And the guy in the car - hilarious!!!!!!  Vaping and driving away with no seatbelt on  when he was clearly done answering questions even though the lawyer was still asking them!   So far Johnny's defense team has had great witnesses.  He is making his case for sure 


Charade67 said:


> Dh (today the D does not stand for darling or dear) was in Vegas the past 6 days. This morning he informs me that he has invited some of his students over for dinner tonight and another group for lunch tomorrow. Now I have to go home and make sure the house is clean and looks decent because I know he won’t be doing any cleaning.


At least you had some warning.  I hope it doesn't take you too long to tidy up.  

Well, I should start the daily paper shuffle.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Maybe we should officially make thirsty Thursday a holiday…
> 
> All work jobs stops at noon and we toast to the day up to midnight




How would we know the difference mac.......lol........

I don`t usually do much in the afternoon anyway regarding housework.....that`s what mornings are for.......




Charade67 said:


> Oops. Hit send before I added quotes.
> 
> 
> I have has an entire week like that. Thankfully I can sleep in a little tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Cute!
> 
> 
> Will we get to meet in September? I’ll be there from the 20th to the 24th.
> 
> 
> Nice that you got a refund. This is the first year in a very long time that we have owed.
> 
> 
> Faffy - that’s a great word. I don’t think I’ve ever heard it before.
> 
> I need to get back to work and see if I can find someone to fill a 4:30 appointment today.
> 
> 
> Happy anniversary to Mac and Mr. Mac.



Faffing around.....it`s a faff......faffy job.......a good Scottish word..... 





Sun made a very brief appearance about an hour ago, then swiftly disappeared........not expecting to see it again today or maybe even tomorrow.

Salmon is cooked and going cold, having it with spicy couscous and a salad with honey mustard dressing for dinner tonight. Going to whip up a lemon syllabub for a light dessert, I have a glut of lemons laying around so might as well use them for something, they are huge. 

Having a nice pot of tea right now.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Happy Anniversary for Mac and Mr. Mac.  Hopefully you get to celebrate your special day in some sort of way!!!!


----------



## soniam

Happy Anniversary to you @macraven and your hubby!!!!!


----------



## Charade67

The house is clean - for now. Dh is outside trying to clean off the grill. The cover blew away months ago and he never bothered to replace it. He says he wants to eat outside on the deck tonight. On the one side of us the neighbor’s kids are playing and being typical kids (loud), and on the other side the neighbor’s dogs are barking and going crazy like they’ve never seen anyone else in the backyard before. I just want to go someplace quiet. 

I have no idea how many people are coming over. This is dh’s exam time, but he is not giving an exam for this class. The university requires that the class meet even if there isn’t an exam, so tonight’s dinner is the exam so to speak. Dh also discovered today that another professor is giving an exam tonight at the same time and some of the students are in both classes. I’m not sure what they would do if Dh was actually giving an exam. The students can’t be in both places at the same time. 

Dh just discovered an empty bird nest in the grill. Can this day get any weirder? I think I should have the pizza delivery number on hand just in case.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Charade67 said:


> I think I should have the pizza delivery number on hand just in case.


It might be a good idea  

I hope the dinner goes well.  

I have zero idea what to make tonight.  I have decided that tomorrow night is order in or we go out - I don't care which...but I'm done cooking for a night or two.  I have some ground (mince) moose thawing, but I am unsure what I'm going to make with it yet.  Sigh...I really don't want to cook tonight...but alas, I will figure something out.  Sigh...the joys of being the main chef in the house, and always having to decide what the family eats.


----------



## soniam

Schlotskys Togo for us. I got a salad. Had my hair bleached today, so I am dyeing it blue right now. Trying to eat my salad while waiting for the dye to set. Eating on the bathroom counter while standing in a towel, because I don’t want to get this blue anywhere.


----------



## cam757

Hello All,

Thought I'd check in to say hello. It has been waaay to long.  Hope everyone is doing well. 

Lots of events from the last few months but thankfully we are all happy and healthy. 

SANs has been on my mind lately. I am glad to see everyone still posting. I did scan today's posts...Happy Anniversary Mr. and Mrs. Mac. I hope you've had a great day.

We are planning a quick escape to Florida this weekend. We haven't been since last May and our passes expire at the end of the week, so of course I planned a last minute trip. We are taking our DS out of school for 3 days so he is happy about that. We are changing things up a bit and staying at the Hard Rock. This will be our first stay there.  I booked club level for 3 nights and 1 night Garden View. Hoping we can add Club to the first night but if not that is okay too. 

Just finished dinner...a salad with buffalo chicken tenders, no breading. Tenders done in the air fryer...which I have just been introduced to. Yes, I am late to the game but catching up quick. Love that thing. Game changer for sure.

Well, I hope everyone has a nice night. Time to go pull the suitcases and summer clothes out of the attic.


----------



## Sue M

Happy Belated Anniversary to Mac and Mr Mac!

Everything is blooming and allergies are yuck. Sometimes I start coughing and everyone gives me the look of horror!  Still cold here. Way colder than usual but at least the sun is out. But a cold wind. I wouldn’t mind a little heat but don’t want the heat of last summer with triple digits. Was awful.  

Was glad to see PB added 2 queen rooms for AP rate. Texted TA this morning to change me.  Was waiting for that.
Lynne any change with your rate?  I remember you arrive just after we leave :-(

This morning was the day I volunteered to help with kitchen clean up at church. Having had the building closed 2 yrs, everything needed a refresh. My oldest came to help. Was great, she could get back into lower cupboards easily!   Thin I took her out to lunch. She was a good sport.

Tomorrow will be busy. Going out to brunch with old work friends. We were all in our 20’s (imagine) when we started working together.  And we’ve maintained our friendship. 
then tomorrow night going out with the neighbourhood ladies, 6 of us. Going for Greek dinner then seeing Andrew Lloyd Webbers Music of the Night show.


----------



## Sue M

cam757 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Thought I'd check in to say hello. It has been waaay to long.  Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Lots of events from the last few months but thankfully we are all happy and healthy.
> 
> SANs has been on my mind lately. I am glad to see everyone still posting. I did scan today's posts...Happy Anniversary Mr. and Mrs. Mac. I hope you've had a great day.
> 
> We are planning a quick escape to Florida this weekend. We haven't been since last May and our passes expire at the end of the week, so of course I planned a last minute trip. We are taking our DS out of school for 3 days so he is happy about that. We are changing things up a bit and staying at the Hard Rock. This will be our first stay there.  I booked club level for 3 nights and 1 night Garden View. Hoping we can add Club to the first night but if not that is okay too.
> 
> Just finished dinner...a salad with buffalo chicken tenders, no breading. Tenders done in the air fryer...which I have just been introduced to. Yes, I am late to the game but catching up quick. Love that thing. Game changer for sure.
> 
> Well, I hope everyone has a nice night. Time to go pull the suitcases and summer clothes out of the attic.


Hi Cam. Were you from passporter by chance?  I just got an air fryer too. And made Buffalo wings last night!


----------



## Lynne G

Have fun this weekend, Cam.  Great to use passes one more time.  I have to renew mine this month.  Was waiting until the end to do it though.  By phone, as I usually do.  Little one’s expires in August, so we are trying to keep that August trip we have scheduled.  We enjoy the HR, so we try to get in there or Porto every time we stay.  

Soup and salad dinner.  Easy and good enough.  

Was weird.  By 7 pm was asking who was hungry.  Was so bright out, seemed more like 5pm.  But all are fed, and made enough for older one to have some when he comes home soon. 

No Sue, but I keep checking.  No AP rates for me then or in September yet either.  I will hope to get lower rates.


----------



## macraven

Welcome back home cam!!

You have been missed…I am
so glad to see you here !

Thanks for the anniversary wishes!

I think you will really like Hard Rock, it’s lively and has a great staff, and so close to the park in case you want to walk to it
They have a very good club staff and club food is quite good 

It’s gonna be a fun weekend for you and the family.
It’s your last hoorah for your ap’s


----------



## macraven

I’m really slow with my typing tonight 
See Lynne and Sue are here also


Hello homies!


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> Schlotskys Togo for us. I got a salad. Had my hair bleached today, so I am dyeing it blue right now. Trying to eat my salad while waiting for the dye to set. Eating on the bathroom counter while standing in a towel, because I don’t want to get this blue anywhere.



lol.....that`s quite the image.....hope you`re happy with the result.




cam757 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Thought I'd check in to say hello. It has been waaay to long.  Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Lots of events from the last few months but thankfully we are all happy and healthy.
> 
> SANs has been on my mind lately. I am glad to see everyone still posting. I did scan today's posts...Happy Anniversary Mr. and Mrs. Mac. I hope you've had a great day.
> 
> We are planning a quick escape to Florida this weekend. We haven't been since last May and our passes expire at the end of the week, so of course I planned a last minute trip. We are taking our DS out of school for 3 days so he is happy about that. We are changing things up a bit and staying at the Hard Rock. This will be our first stay there.  I booked club level for 3 nights and 1 night Garden View. Hoping we can add Club to the first night but if not that is okay too.
> 
> Just finished dinner...a salad with buffalo chicken tenders, no breading. Tenders done in the air fryer...which I have just been introduced to. Yes, I am late to the game but catching up quick. Love that thing. Game changer for sure.
> 
> Well, I hope everyone has a nice night. Time to go pull the suitcases and summer clothes out of the attic.



cam......it`s so good to see you post!! 

Glad things are good with you and hope you have a lovely weekend in Orlando, nice idea to use up your passes before the expire......have a blast and don`t be a stranger......   












Yep, happy Friday is here......and hair time this morning. First appointment of the day for me so that`ll be me till just before lunchtime. 

Then need to have a look at what clothes I`m taking or not taking......yep, if it fits....it goes!!! 

Sun is out, but again not the warmest of days......but we should at least climb to very low 50`s if we`re lucky....not as cold as pumpkin!!! Shrimp with salad for lunch and doing spicy chicken stir fry tonight for us, tomorrow night is take out night this weekend, thinking pizza or Chinese, will decide tomorrow. 

And some more housework today......the pre trip blitz has started......  


























Happy Friday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Oh I have it.  Never so glad the week day routine is almost done.  

Hope your hair appointment went well Schumi.  So nice to have hair styled, with first taken this morning.  

Ah, that cool high weather system is still here.  Blowing that Northern air, leaving 35 degrees out again this morning.  And you can bet I will be in the same outfit for my lunchtime walk.  To be 55 degrees at lunchtime.  Oh my.  This is ever that close to the month of May.  And 62 the high.  Sigh.  I’ll be so ready for those 70’s and 80’s degree days.  At least I’ll be rocking those shades though.  Another full day of .  And it’s just after sunrise, so should have sunshine pouring into the windows soon.  Our home is faced SE, so the front of the house gets sun most of the day.  

And so, hope Son is having that gorgeous blue hair, and will be enjoying a great weekend.  

Yay, Mac is now into another year of married life. 

So, as ever that week day routine, it’s an early start and what was a very full teapot.  

Homies, a Friday is here.  Wahoo!!   
Have that most fabulous Friday.  

And a very good morning to you too.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday everyone. I survived the night with the students. Dh has more coming for lunch today, but since I didn't know about this until yesterday morning I will not be home. I have a doctor appointment at 12:30 and then will go pick up another load of stuff from B's dorm. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Sigh...the joys of being the main chef in the house, and always having to decide what the family eats.


Agreed. It doesn't help that we can rarely agree on the same thing, and it gets worse when B is home.



soniam said:


> Schlotskys Togo for us.


I have not eaten Schlotskys in ages. I loved their original sandwich minus the olives. I don't even know if there is one anywhere near us. 



cam757 said:


> Thought I'd check in to say hello. It has been waaay to long. Hope everyone is doing well.


Good to see you Cam. Don't be a stranger. 



Sue M said:


> Going for Greek dinner then seeing Andrew Lloyd Webbers Music of the Night show.


That sounds like fun. My favorite musical is Phantom of the Opera.


I have been feeling  lazy all morning. I guess I should get up and start getting ready for my doctor visit. I have been having a weird, unexplainable soreness in one of my toes. It has been going on for a few weeks, so I guess I should have it looked at.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

TGIF stop in.  I'm a happy gal it's the weekend 

Not much to report here.  I did get to the gym last night to put in some steps.  It's always hard to get up and out the door after working all day, whipping up a meal, but I did it.  I may not have tried to beat a previous workout, but I put in some steps to get this old heart rate up a little bit.

Tonight is take out night.  I informed dh while he was pestering me while I was making dinner last night.  I told him whatever that little plastic credit card would pay for, is what we are having to eat tonight.  He laughed and agreed with me.  This momma needs a night or two off of cooking.  

 I am not too sure what is on the agenda for this weekend.  I know dh and boys will be busy doing a few repairs/maintenance on some of our summer play toys (boat, quads, trailers to haul these boys etc) to get ready for some summer fun!  I am hoping to go see a movie sometime over the weekend.  I need to do something different for an evening.  



cam757 said:


> Hello All,


 It was great to see you stop in!!!!  Enjoy your trip to Universal!!!!  


Sue M said:


> Everything is blooming and allergies are yuck. Sometimes I start coughing and everyone gives me the look of horror! Still cold here. Way colder than usual but at least the sun is out. But a cold wind. I wouldn’t mind a little heat but don’t want the heat of last summer with triple digits. Was awful.


UGH...I wish.  I woke up to a light dusting of snow/ice crust on my car this morning.  This crud that is falling is supposed to quit today, and warmer weather is in the forecast for Sunday.  BUT we are far from blooming and allergy season here yet.  Enjoy that it's not cold!!!!


Sue M said:


> Going out to brunch with old work friends. We were all in our 20’s (imagine) when we started working together. And we’ve maintained our friendship.
> then tomorrow night going out with the neighbourhood ladies, 6 of us. Going for Greek dinner then seeing Andrew Lloyd Webbers Music of the Night show.


That sounds like it will be a great time.  I am not a big fan of musicals, but a good production like that is always great to see.  


schumigirl said:


> Then need to have a look at what clothes I`m taking or not taking......yep, if it fits....it goes!!!


 and the packing has started!!!!  I am soooooooooooo excited for you lol.  Weird I know, but I also know what it's like to live so far away, and not be a hop skip or jump away.  

I was going to say, you may not be as cold as we are here, but cold is cold if you don't like that cold.  If you don't like the cold - it just screws with your mindset, and can cause people to struggle.  It's very common here in winter to have more mental health issues.  


Lynne G said:


> Homies, a Friday is here. Wahoo!!
> Have that most fabulous Friday.


LOVED the picture of the dancing storm trooper That is almost my identical Friday Dance.  Have a great weekend Lynne

Well, I should go track down some papers to shuffle.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> I have not eaten Schlotskys in ages. I loved their original sandwich minus the olives. I don't even know if there is one anywhere near us.



The original ws in Austin, so there are a decent amount of them around here. They sell Cinnabon too, which is sometimes way too tempting. My son keeps me honest and won't agree to share the cinnabon with me, so I end up not getting them.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Not much to report here.  I did get to the gym last night to put in some steps.  It's always hard to get up and out the door after working all day, whipping up a meal, but I did it.  I may not have tried to beat a previous workout, but I put in some steps to get this old heart rate up a little bit.



As they say, showing up is half the battle. When I was working, I would head to the gym right after work. I would have a snack before leaving work and have my clothes and water bottle with me. If I went home, I would never go back out.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww we have flowing cherry trees in our yard, so pretty burst of pink:


----------



## Sue M

Lynne love the dancing Storm Trooper. I think that’s what I’ll name my new car if I ever get it. The Rav4 in the Pearl white I think looks just like one!   Nice pic of the blossom.

Pumpkin hang in there. It really is a colder spring all over I think.

Schumi packing time?  Yay. I’m looking forward to returning to SF in Aug for first part of our trip. And get to explore more of the resort.

Soniam I havent heard of Schlotskys?  Is it just in Texas?  Or is there one in Orlando too?

Time for me to get going. Morning get together was so nice as always. Sadly one friend wasn’t feeling well enough to join us, battling with cancer.

Now time to pick up 3 of our neighbourhood group and head out to dinner. I hope the show is good. Hard to mess up Andrew Lloyds music, really hope they do a good job. He has an amazing playbook.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Happy Friday everyone. I survived the night with the students. Dh has more coming for lunch today, but since I didn't know about this until yesterday morning I will not be home. I have a doctor appointment at 12:30 and then will go pick up another load of stuff from B's dorm.
> 
> 
> Agreed. It doesn't help that we can rarely agree on the same thing, and it gets worse when B is home.
> 
> 
> I have not eaten Schlotskys in ages. I loved their original sandwich minus the olives. I don't even know if there is one anywhere near us.
> 
> 
> Good to see you Cam. Don't be a stranger.
> 
> 
> That sounds like fun. My favorite musical is Phantom of the Opera.
> 
> 
> I have been feeling  lazy all morning. I guess I should get up and start getting ready for my doctor visit. I have been having a weird, unexplainable soreness in one of my toes. It has been going on for a few weeks, so I guess I should have it looked at.




Hope it`s not an ingrown toenail....very painful thing to have.

Wicked for me, trumps any Lloyd Webber musical....but they are something special. I think the first one I enjoyed was Phantom, around 1986, we went down to London at Christmas time that year and fell in love with that show.

Hope your appointment went well......




Pumpkin1172 said:


> TGIF stop in.  I'm a happy gal it's the weekend
> 
> Not much to report here.  I did get to the gym last night to put in some steps.  It's always hard to get up and out the door after working all day, whipping up a meal, but I did it.  I may not have tried to beat a previous workout, but I put in some steps to get this old heart rate up a little bit.
> 
> Tonight is take out night.  I informed dh while he was pestering me while I was making dinner last night.  I told him whatever that little plastic credit card would pay for, is what we are having to eat tonight.  He laughed and agreed with me.  This momma needs a night or two off of cooking.
> 
> I am not too sure what is on the agenda for this weekend.  I know dh and boys will be busy doing a few repairs/maintenance on some of our summer play toys (boat, quads, trailers to haul these boys etc) to get ready for some summer fun!  I am hoping to go see a movie sometime over the weekend.  I need to do something different for an evening.
> 
> 
> It was great to see you stop in!!!!  Enjoy your trip to Universal!!!!
> 
> UGH...I wish.  I woke up to a light dusting of snow/ice crust on my car this morning.  This crud that is falling is supposed to quit today, and warmer weather is in the forecast for Sunday.  BUT we are far from blooming and allergy season here yet.  Enjoy that it's not cold!!!!
> 
> That sounds like it will be a great time.  I am not a big fan of musicals, but a good production like that is always great to see.
> 
> and the packing has started!!!!  I am soooooooooooo excited for you lol.  Weird I know, but I also know what it's like to live so far away, and not be a hop skip or jump away.
> 
> I was going to say, you may not be as cold as we are here, but cold is cold if you don't like that cold.  If you don't like the cold - it just screws with your mindset, and can cause people to struggle.  It's very common here in winter to have more mental health issues.



Yes, if we lived a 2 -3 hour flight away, we`d be there every month.....10 hour flights plus the 4 hours check in before our flight is a long day.....but worth it.

Yes, cold can be so depressing and it does catch up with us...I detest the cold so much, I was born to live in warmer climes!!! Glad you don`t have allergy season yet......





Had a Pirates of the Caribbean night tonight.....along with some nice red wine that we hadn`t tried before. Will watch the next set of PotC movies tomorrow night. Our little support of Johnny Depp.

Heading to bed soon as it`s almost midnight here, bacon up in the morning with brioche buns......and copious amounts of tea......


----------



## Charade67

soniam said:


> The original ws in Austin, so there are a decent amount of them around here. They sell Cinnabon too, which is sometimes way too tempting. My son keeps me honest and won't agree to share the cinnabon with me, so I end up not getting them.


I liked it up and the closest Schlotskys to me is in North Carolina. Bummer. I would share a Cinnabon with you.


schumigirl said:


> Hope it`s not an ingrown toenail....very painful thing to have.
> 
> Wicked for me, trumps any Lloyd Webber musical....but they are something special. I think the first one I enjoyed was Phantom, around 1986, we went down to London at Christmas time that year and fell in love with that show.
> 
> Hope your appointment went well......


Possible stress fracture. I’m having an x-ray on Monday.
I loved Wicked too. Peter Scolari was the wizard in the show I saw.


Today another person in my college online group asked for hotel recommendations for next weekend. He was surprised that everything is sold out. It’s graduation weekend. Everything was sold out ages ago.


Dh has been dealing with a student who really has some nerve. She turned in late assignments earlier in the semester and turned in her final project today which was 5 days late. According to university policy he can give her a zero. She emailed him begging for grace because if she fails the class she can’t graduate. He emailed her back and said he would give her 80% credit. So she thanked him for that right? Wrong! She emailed him back and said that she was only 8 points from an A in the class and asked if he could give her an A.  Can you believe it? She needs to take her B and be grateful she isn’t repeating the class.

Dh is watching the NFL draft. It’s about as exciting as watching paint dry. I’m ready for dinner.


----------



## cam757

Thanks for the warm welcome back. 

Been a long day sorting through summer clothes, packing and a doing a little last minute shopping. Bless DH, he cut our yard and my mom's then came home and cleaned the house.  I ran up to Papa Johns for pizza as a thank you...and so I didn't have to cook. 

Flight leaves at 7 am so early morning for us tomorrow. Two hr nonstop flight so we will be there by 9 am. Looks like rain is in the forecast so we may hit the outlets before going to the resort.



Sue M said:


> Hi Cam. Were you from passporter by chance?  I just got an air fryer too. And made Buffalo wings last night!


No, not me. I had to look up Passporter to see what it was, lol. Love Buffalo Wings in the air fryer. Made them a few nights ago. 


macraven said:


> Welcome back home cam!!
> 
> You have been missed…I am
> so glad to see you here !
> 
> Thanks for the anniversary wishes!
> 
> I think you will really like Hard Rock, it’s lively and has a great staff, and so close to the park in case you want to walk to it
> They have a very good club staff and club food is quite good
> 
> It’s gonna be a fun weekend for you and the family.
> It’s your last hoorah for your ap’s


Aww, thanks! I may end up renewing since we have a month's grace period to think about it. We are exited to check out Hard Rock. We have pool hopped there before but never have been in the hotel so that is exciting.


schumigirl said:


> lol.....that`s quite the image.....hope you`re happy with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cam......it`s so good to see you post!!
> 
> Glad things are good with you and hope you have a lovely weekend in Orlando, nice idea to use up your passes before the expire......have a blast and don`t be a stranger......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks! Definitely going to try to stick around this time. 

I see you have a trip coming up soon too. Maybe we will see you in the parks. Have safe travels and I hope you and Tom have a wonderful time. 



Charade67 said:


> Dh has been dealing with a student who really has some nerve. She turned in late assignments earlier in the semester and turned in her final project today which was 5 days late. According to university policy he can give her a zero. She emailed him begging for grace because if she fails the class she can’t graduate. He emailed her back and said he would give her 80% credit. So she thanked him for that right? Wrong! She emailed him back and said that she was. Ow inky 8 points from an A in the class and asked if he could give her an A. Can you believe it? She needs to take her B and be grateful she isn’t repeating the class.


That is crazy. I have a friend who is a college professor and he deals with the same nonsense. One student had the nerve to file a complaint against him because he wouldn't increase his grade. It is just absurd.


----------



## soniam

Sue M said:


> Soniam I havent heard of Schlotskys?  Is it just in Texas?  Or is there one in Orlando too?



I think they are in various parts of the US, but they started in Austin, TX. The majority of them are in Texas and then Oklahoma. None in Florida though. They have unique bread and put olives/olive salad on a lot of their sandwiches. Their bread is actually pretty amazing. It's sort of like a soft, spongy focaccia with lots of airy holes and very buttery. It absorbs the olive oil from the olive salad very well. Their Original sandwich is influenced by a famous Cajun sandwich called a muffaletta.


----------



## macraven

Soniam 
We had schlotsky when we lived in northern Illinois
Many of that chain kind of started closing down some years back

But we do have that restaurant near us in Georgia.


----------



## soniam

macraven said:


> Soniam
> We had schlotsky when we lived in northern Illinois
> Many of that chain kind of started closing down some years back
> 
> But we do have that restaurant near us in Georgia.



They went through a restructuring in the early 2000s and closed many stores.


----------



## macraven

Schumi go to bed…. You need to start your packing Saturday!

You hit the road for the airport over night stay real soon!

I have my fingers crossed it will be rain free when you reach Orlando.

It will be all sunshine and lollipops for you and Tom !


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels this morning Cam. You should be in the air too.  Hope rain is not in your forecast this weekend.  Most fun times for you and family.  

Yay, Schumi’s countdown is getting to zero very soon.  Hope you have a fabulous time as well, on your longer stay.  

Ah another day of wall to wall sun, with a warmer day. 68 the high, which means, the winds are a changing more to from the South,.  So by tomorrow morning, the cloudy and chances of rain is our Sunday.  Yep, our start of the new first week of May will be the same, as the rest of next week, is predicted to be a full week of cloudy every day, with chances of rain and highs in the 60’s. Good enough start of May, I’d say.

And so, the weekend is here.  Wahoo.  

Charade, my DH teaches too, and he has had that type of student. He has to get his grades in next week. I’m sure there will be at least one email or a call from a student next week. Lots of class of 2022 stuff around now.  As schools are mostly back to in person, there will be in person graduations.  Little one has her finals next week. Seems all the colleges and Universities in my area are not all on the exact same schedule, but all will finish this Spring semester in the next three weeks. I think we will have a graduation in December. No hotel stay needed.  One nice thing that as even with little one wanting to stay away from home, she ended up at a University in our City.  Traffic though, will be crazy.    

Ah, nothing like a quiet morning and a pot of tea.  Plans?  Not sure, as older one works, and DH and I have already enjoyed a breakfast, before he left to mow lawns and be gone for the day. Thus, after my bedtime around half past midnight, I still heard little one chatting away with her online friends. Which means, any start of what little one and I will do, will be closer to lunchtime. 

Ah, that glorious sunshine pouring though the windows.  A most perfect Spring morning.  

Super happy Saturday homies.  Enjoy this last day of April.  Hehe, as 30 days hath September, April, June and November.  The rest of the months have 31, except short February, 28 or 29 days.  And a yay too. Meaning next month starts that just about every month, there’s a holiday in it.  Ah no yay, more like a woot, for those little happy for day off holiday thoughts.  And, means a trip or two coming along as we turn those month pages.  Yay for that.


----------



## macraven

Cam
Wave to me when you fly over Georgia…

Have a smooth flight and loads of fun in the parks !


----------



## Sue M

Schumi I do lots of faffing around. Lol I think I have too many UK friends here!  Thru the years I’ve picked up that expression!  I loved Wicked too. And Phantom was amazing. We saw it for our 10th Anniversary!  That was awhile ago!
Is today go time or is it next Saturday?

Charade I hope your toe is ok and not too painful. May have to dig out those open toe shoes or sandals.  

Cam, I wondered because there was a poster, Cam on the old Passporter board. Some like me moved on to Dis.

Soniam I love olive tapanade on sandwiches. So I’d probably love that place. Too bad there aren’t any here!

Last nights dinner didn’t disappoint!  Was as good as I remember. Haven’t been there since my in-laws passed. It was near their house. So I thought since it’s also near the theatre it would be convenient. 
The show was good, I love Andrew Lloyd Webber’s music. 4 singers, one from Julliard. But I was expecting it to be a bit more polished?  No sets. No costumes. I wasn’t expecting them to come out in cat suits lol, but maybe a few changes appropriate to the shows?  And a backdrop?  Even a screen projection.  The voices were good though, and did enjoy the music. Plus a nice night out with friends.

This weekend for Mother’s Day doing the usual with my daughters, going to Harrison Hot Springs Resort for the weekend. Hope the weather is nice.

Tonight, in 30 min actually, brother-in-law & girlfriend are coming to dinner also an old mutual friend is joining us.  DH is outside by the bbq tending his ribs!  

I think I’ll go enjoy a quick cup of tea before they arrive. I boiled the kettle then forgot!  Sheesh.


----------



## Lynne G

Sue, sad the show was not as good as thought, but at least some good enough singing.  We have lunch or dinner and a musical show places in my area.  My mom liked to go those places with a group.  I like musicals too, and saw Cats in London when it was first showing there. Ribs on grill? Yum.  

Ack, Charade, hope will find out if stress fracture or not.  Hoping the not finding tomorrow.  

Cam, hope you arrived safely and ready for a full day of park fun.  Partly cloudy and 86 degrees the high there today.  Sounds perfect weather to me.  

Well, we will have that cloudy day today too, but 71 degrees is our high.  You will certainly see shorts on little one today.  Felt warmer yesterday, so she rocked the red pair of shorts she got the other day.  Looked great on her.  With 71 the high, I probably won’t be in shorts.  But do have lightweight pants, so with a T shirt, that will be my outfit.  No jacket, though may throw in car if we go anywhere.  But as 39 degrees out now, DH had a jacket on as he left a few minutes ago.  

Hehe, with DH and I the early risers, early breakfast.  We had eggs and some home fries. No bacon left from yesterday, so today, is the fill the pantry up day.  Thus, bacon on the list of what we need to pick up.  But today is also get the trash out.  Told little one, last I looked at the refrigerator, it needs a cleaning out.  So hoping she helps with the save or toss.  

Typical Sunday for us.  Older one does not work today, so he will also be on that relaxing day that a Sunday should be.  

And a hehe, by noon yesterday, asked little one if she was ready to do some errands.  By 1pm we were on the road.  So today, unless older one gets up by around 10 am, I guess we will do those needed grocery stops much later with little one. Either kid will kindly go with me. So nice to have a runner, making two getting what we need a quicker trip, and anything of weight, nice to have a carrier bring those items in and out of the car.  

But as the house feels that almost too cool, have my tea mug warming my hands, and a throw over my lap.  But largest screen watching the mostly crap you get in these earlier weekend times. Infomercials galore for your choosing.  Eh, I do like the one travel channel, even with shows from the decade before made.   

Lastly, a hehe, told little one she has to go look outside.  She swears she hears an owl hooting around 3:30 am every day, waking her up.  

So as the early homie post, wishing everyone a most relaxing Sunday.  First day of May.  How nice is that.  

Oooh, clouds are not quite here.  Glorious sunshine pouring through the windows, and hearing the freight train whistle, on tracks about a mile and a half miles away.  Peaceful.  So it is.  Most happy homie here.  Though alarm already set.  Highly thinking of making the mom’s day next Sunday, having it be a three day weekend, and a shorter week.  And yeah, don’t let that 71 degrees say we are getting warmer high degree days.  Yeah, in 7 day forecast, high degree days have 50’s in there.  Why I keep turning up the thermostat.  Lizard here. But with a I like it cool family member.  Sigh.  Think I need to do that bump up the inside temp now.


----------



## macraven

Good Sunday morning to every one !

Hope all have a warm fun day!

No schumi sighting yet but assume she is at the airport hotel 
Hope we hear from her when she gets into Orlando 

Our temps are decent and have windows open this morning for fresh air
Always nice to get that break and have a cool morning 

Grocery shopping for me today
It will be low crowds for it if I get to it before noon


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday morning Sans family 










macraven said:


> I always enjoy when Robo starts her posts out with the parade of the minions !
> 
> They make me feel all happy inside …
> 
> It’s like finding a $20 bill on the sidewalk
> Lol
> 
> Those minions are my “ people “
> 
> Lol



So glad you enjoy the Minions Mac they do have a way of bringing a smile to your face for sure.


Sweet, so nice to enjoy time with J, Robo. And happy to hear coffee was enjoyed in your HHN mug, and yay, for your HHN planning.


Thanks Lynne. Hope your tea is delicious this morning. 




schumigirl said:


> As the "original lizard" Robbie.....I look forward to that heat!!! It`s so cold here.
> 
> Sounds like you have a lovely morning planned with the little guy......such fun for you both! They are delightful to be around at any age, but that is a wonderful playful age for sure, so easy to amuse.
> 
> Yes, our fruit trees are flowering like crazy, so beautiful but yes, on an evening when the pollen settles, it`s not fun. That season is over soon......
> 
> Have a lovely day and enjoy the plans you are making, always fun too!!



Yes, little J is a joy to be around. It is so special to see him exploring the world around  him.

Pollen is terrible here now, but is part of Spring.

Carole you will be in your lizard weather soon. Have a wonderful trip.


Enjoy some pool time


Say hi to Donkey for me





Happy belated Anniversary to you and your hubby Mac








Pumpkin1172 said:


> Rain has arrived. I had to go home over lunch and change shoes and put some socks on. My feet were freezing today. The weatherperson is calling for rain/snow mix overnight into late tomorrow. It's cool/cold again.



Pumpkin hope your weather starts warming up soon.




Charade67 said:


> Will we get to meet in September? I’ll be there from the 20th to the 24th.


It would be so nice to meet up with you Charade, but if everything goes as planned thus far I will not be there at the same time as you will. Son and daughter in law might be coming in for HHN so that might alter my time a bit.



cam757 said:


> We are planning a quick escape to Florida this weekend.



Have a great trip this weekend Cam.




Charade67 said:


> I have not eaten Schlotskys in ages. I loved their original sandwich minus the olives. I don't even know if there is one anywhere near us.



Our Schlotskys deli closed here.


Grocery shopping for me today


macraven said:


> It will be low crowds for it if I get to it before noon



Have a good shopping trip Mac. Early morning shopping is much easier not having to deal with to many folks in the stores.


Sonaim is it required for you to have your hair bleached before you dye your hair blue?



Sitting in my favorite spot having my morning coffee. Sun is peaking through. Supposed to be 73 high today. I will take that.

Grandson from Kentucky came for a visit yesterday. I grilled some steaks for lunch. We had a nice visit.  It was so nice to see him and catch up.

Not much planned for today. Going to see if hubby wants to take a walk down by the river today.

Shout out to Tink, Keisha and all our Sans family who have not posted. Hope everyone is doing well.

Have A wonderful relaxing Sunday everyone.


My buddy Dobby


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Good Sunday morning to every one !
> 
> Hope all have a warm fun day!
> 
> No schumi sighting yet but assume she is at the airport hotel
> Hope we hear from her when she gets into Orlando
> 
> Our temps are decent and have windows open this morning for fresh air
> Always nice to get that break and have a cool morning
> 
> Grocery shopping for me today
> It will be low crowds for it if I get to it before noon



Hey mac……you should have the email by now…… sent to you Janet and Maria……

Yep, in executive lounge enjoying a little celebratory drink!!

Hope your shopping trip is easy and no crowds……




Robo56 said:


> Good Sunday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 666014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 666018
> 
> 
> 
> So glad you enjoy the Minions Mac they do have a way of bringing a smile to your face for sure.
> 
> 
> Sweet, so nice to enjoy time with J, Robo. And happy to hear coffee was enjoyed in your HHN mug, and yay, for your HHN planning.
> 
> 
> Thanks Lynne. Hope your tea is delicious this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, little J is a joy to be around. It is so special to see him exploring the world around  him.
> 
> Pollen is terrible here now, but is part of Spring.
> 
> Carole you will be in your lizard weather soon. Have a wonderful trip.
> View attachment 666024
> 
> Enjoy some pool time
> View attachment 666023
> 
> Say hi to Donkey for me
> 
> View attachment 666025
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated Anniversary to you and your hubby Mac
> 
> 
> View attachment 666026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin hope your weather starts warming up soon.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be so nice to meet up with you Charade, but if everything goes as planned thus far I will not be there at the same time as you will. Son and daughter in law might be coming in for HHN so that might alter my time a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great trip this weekend Cam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Schlotskys deli closed here.
> 
> 
> Grocery shopping for me today
> 
> 
> Have a good shopping trip Mac. Early morning shopping is much easier not having to deal with to many folks in the stores.
> 
> 
> Sonaim is it required for you to have your hair bleached before you dye your hair blue?
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting in my favorite spot having my morning coffee. Sun is peaking through. Supposed to be 73 high today. I will take that.
> 
> Grandson from Kentucky came for a visit yesterday. I grilled some steaks for lunch. We had a nice visit.  It was so nice to see him and catch up.
> 
> Not much planned for today. Going to see if hubby wants to take a walk down by the river today.
> 
> Shout out to Tink, Keisha and all our Sans family who have not posted. Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Have A wonderful relaxing Sunday everyone.
> 
> 
> My buddy Dobby
> View attachment 666013



Thank you Robbie for the good wishes, appreciate it. I will most certainly say hi to Donkey from you……

And glad you had some nice family time…..




Well, we got our Covid tests almost 2 hours ago now and thankfully both negative!! Such a relief…….sent Kyle a txt first as we knew he’d be on pins waiting to hear, then mum and then emailed everyone else…….

Now we are all checked in for our flight tomorrow with all our relevant documentation showing proof of vaccination and negative Antigen test….I think we’re all set.

Hope everyone is well…….


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels tomorrow Schumi.  Nice to be relaxing with news of negative tests.  To be 90 degrees high to greet you tomorrow, when you land.  

Must be grocery day, Mac.  Have not seen either kid, so no early shopping for me.  

Robo, good to hear from you, and nice to have a grandson visit. If weather is warm, a walk along the river sounds like a perfect way to spend some time today. Hope you are feeling good, and hope to cross paths with you this Fall.


----------



## keishashadow

Take the time to celebrate your labors and all things Spring today!

tied up with RL, hope all are well.

carole - wanted to be sure to wish you a great trip.


----------



## soniam

Robo56 said:


> So glad you enjoy the Minions Mac they do have a way of bringing a smile to your face for sure.
> 
> Sonaim is it required for you to have your hair bleached before you dye your hair blue?



The minions always make me smile. I kind of think of myself as one. Well, when I had blonde hair, because I was yellow, short, and wear glasses

The blue won't grab well or stay long if your hair isn't light enough. My natural color is blonde, but it's a darker shade now that I am older. I get it bleached to a platinum blonde, almost white. The light blue I am sporting now still only hangs around for a couple of weeks before it fades too much and I have to redye it.  It's much lighter now than in my avatar pic. It's more work than I had initially thought it would be, but I enjoy it.

@schumigirl  Yeah for vacation!!!! Have an amazing trip!!!


----------



## Charade67

Happy lazy Sunday. I've had an afternoon nap and now am trying to watch the race, but they are in a rain delay.



cam757 said:


> Flight leaves at 7 am so early morning for us tomorrow. Two hr nonstop flight so we will be there by 9 am. Looks like rain is in the forecast so we may hit the outlets before going to the resort.


Hope you have a good trip. I envy your non stop flight. I have to stop in Charlotte before I can go anywhere. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, my DH teaches too, and he has had that type of student. He has to get his grades in next week. I’m sure there will be at least one email or a call from a student next week. Lots of class of 2022 stuff around now. As schools are mostly back to in person, there will be in person graduations. Little one has her finals next week. Seems all the colleges and Universities in my area are not all on the exact same schedule, but all will finish this Spring semester in the next three weeks. I think we will have a graduation in December. No hotel stay needed. One nice thing that as even with little one wanting to stay away from home, she ended up at a University in our City. Traffic though, will be crazy.


I am very grateful that we don't have to worry about hotel stays too. It's going to be bad for the next several weeks. For a small area we have several colleges and universities nearby. 



Sue M said:


> Charade I hope your toe is ok and not too painful. May have to dig out those open toe shoes or sandals.


I'm currently wearing my "Baby Yoda" Crocs I bought at WDW last year. Lots of room in the toe area. 



Sue M said:


> The show was good, I love Andrew Lloyd Webber’s music. 4 singers, one from Julliard. But I was expecting it to be a bit more polished? No sets. No costumes. I wasn’t expecting them to come out in cat suits lol, but maybe a few changes appropriate to the shows? And a backdrop? Even a screen projection. The voices were good though, and did enjoy the music. Plus a nice night out with friends.


That is surprising. I would have expected a little more too. 



Robo56 said:


> It would be so nice to meet up with you Charade, but if everything goes as planned thus far I will not be there at the same time as you will. Son and daughter in law might be coming in for HHN so that might alter my time a bit.


I am sorry we will miss each other. 



schumigirl said:


> Now we are all checked in for our flight tomorrow with all our relevant documentation showing proof of vaccination and negative Antigen test….I think we’re all set.


Hope you have a nice flight and great trip. 

Still in a rain delay. Maybe i'll watch another episode of Monk.


----------



## Lynne G

Night lights for all to enjoy.  Bedtime for me.  Alarm has already been set, trash is out at the curb.  Kitchen tidy from the clean out.  Have a good Sunday night.  

And again. safe travels to Schumi tomorrow. 

I’ll be up early, so get that teapot ready.


----------



## macraven

Such a super picture Lynne!


----------



## Sue M

Great photo Lynne. Our trash day is Monday too but we aren’t allowed to put bins out the night before, bears mostly and other wildlife.  Can put them out no earlier than 5:30am.


----------



## Sue M

Safe travels Schumi!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah Sue, the biggest issue we have is raccoons.  But our cans are heavy plastic and sealed.  Most of us do drag those cans out in the evenings, though sometimes can hear an early morning one.  

As had to be busy right away, but now quieter, so can say hello to all on this Monday, first of the month of May.  

Heard not only a dove this morning, but some rain too. Though now it’s just overcast, and no rain predicted the rest of the day.  More seasonal high temp today, 74 degrees. Most pleasant.  Yes it is.  Given the weekend is predicted to be rainy and have highs in the mid 50’s.  Now that does not sound like a most pleasant weather weekend.  Oh well.  As we tilt more and more toward the sun, we should be back to those 70’s degree days by mid next week.  

A most Marvelous Monday homies.  As yay, hopefully Cam is still having park fun, and Schumi should be enjoying that almost tropical weather soon enough.  Safe travels, Schumi.  

Ooh tea alert.  I need a refill.  So a good morning wish here too.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all.  mid 60’s here today &sunny, will gladly take it over last weeks weather.


----------



## Lynne G

Ain’t that true Keisha.  I can’t wear crocs, as too wide for me.  Glad you are having a good weather day also. 

Hehe, with one kid studying for finals and one on a rare not work day, neither has stirred yet. I think they want to go to the mall today.  That huge one.  Seems the mini haul from the one store was not enough. At least should not be as crowded. Yesterday, the line to get into the store, before it opened, was huge, way too long for us to get in it.  We entered about 30 minutes after opening, with no line, but store was so crowded, was anxious feeling crowded.  But checkout line, though found winding around the entire store, was about a 20 minute wait.  Not that bad, given only two counters.  In fact, we left that mall not too much after being there after having lunch there, as got too crowded for us. Monday should certainly  be much more quiet.  

Ooh the trash trucks being heard.  By the time the kids are ready to go, knowing around lunchtime given little one is going, so they can drag the cans back to the house.  

Lunchtime walk should not need a jacket, but maybe sunglasses too?  Seems still overcast, but brighter out.


----------



## keishashadow

I dug up garden plot approx 12 X 20 feet Today.  Figure i will sleep like TWD.  soil heavy & wet, will let it dry out a bit before i attack it with hoe & rake.  rewarding myself with a piece of ghiradelli


----------



## macraven

I hope you have a lot of tomato plants …
Not the cherry tomatoes but the beefsteak ones 

I will sneak to your house and steal them…

My neighbors have a dog so I can’t get away by shopping in their garden at midnight 

My guess is you have now most likely lost about ten pounds doing that big job of setting up the garden

Have a couple of beers so you won’t waste away with your weight loss


----------



## macraven

Schumi 

Are you back “home” yet?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally able to get to do a stop in!!!

the weekend flew by in the blink of an eye.  

Weather was cold & rainy.  It was a cool bleak weekend.  Not much of our to-do list for our summer toys got done this weekend.  We did go to dh's dad's for dinner yesterday.  It was great to see them again.  Even though we live close to them, we don't get to spend much time with them.  His dad and his wife are busy peeps loving their retirement life.  

Busy day at work today.  It's month end - so it's busy closing off open jobs, all financial aspects closed up etc etc.  

Crossing my fingers, as I had an in-person interview with our health authority.  I almost didn't apply to this job posting, as it is higher level of admin work, but I have lots of customer service based experience and cash handling experience (which was some of the preferred qualifications)  It is not a permanent position, but it is also not just a term position either.  Hours are what I already am working and would honestly prefer.  But I would work different hours if it meant getting my foot in the door.  

We have a brand new hospital that (finally) opened here in December.  And it has been my goal to get hired there to help get set up for retirement.  I have a few good years left to be able to pay into a pension (as well as on our own) and can focus on a second career without the distractions of family that many younger women have.  

Alright...I should get the last of my reports submitted for today and close off the month.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi
> 
> Are you back “home” yet?





And it is fabulous!!

Good flight, hotel is perfect again and we just enjoyed some good food, cocktails and banter in Strong Water…….

Now trying to stay awake till around 10pm…….it’s not as easy as it sounds…….now been awake around 23 hours……… I think we’ll sleep well tonight.

And it’s warm………this aptly named lizard loves it…….


----------



## macraven

Hang in there Schumi..
You have 65 more minutes before the sandman comes 

Then you can call it a night …


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Hang in there Schumi..
> You have 65 more minutes before the sandman comes
> 
> Then you can call it a night …



lol……I just turned round and Tom is asleep on the other end of the sofa cup in hand…….shouted At him to wake up….doubt we’ll last the full hour now…….I’m struggling too………


----------



## Lynne G

Good to hear safely made it there, and enjoyed the bar, Schumi.  Time change is hard.  I hope you do get a good night sleep.  

Well kids did get more and said store was not crowded. Then what did dinner?  Pasta of course.  

Pumpkin. good luck if that is the job you’d like. Always good to fill that pocketbook.  Yay, your Summer trip is getting closer and closer.  

As it’s getting my bedtime too, week day routine tomorrow, time to dream of tacos as Mac can have her Taco Bell run for dinner tomorrow.  

Goodnight  to all.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Not the cherry tomatoes but the beefsteak ones
> 
> I will sneak to your house and steal them…
> 
> My neighbors have a dog so I can’t get away by shopping in their garden at midnight
> 
> My guess is you have now most likely lost about ten pounds doing that big job of setting up the garden


I like the big boys (tomato plants that is ). I wind up gifting them & whatever else once i get sick of putting them up as the season winds down…always plenty for friends & family.

I’m envisioning you outrunning that dog

soil so heavy, just turned it…more storms tomorrow on horizon.  It’s in huge clumps now, going to take several days at least before i can start to work it To point of planting.  

Carole - glad to hear you are back at your 2nd home


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Hang in there Schumi..
> You have 65 more minutes before the sandman comes
> 
> Then you can call it a night …



We lasted about 4 minutes after I posted to you……we hit that wall and crawled into bed! 




keishashadow said:


> I like the big boys (tomato plants that is ). I wind up gifting them & whatever else once i get sick of putting them up as the season winds down…always plenty for friends & family.
> 
> I’m envisioning you outrunning that dog
> 
> soil so heavy, just turned it…more storms tomorrow on horizon.  It’s in huge clumps now, going to take several days at least before i can start to work it To point of planting.
> 
> Carole - glad to hear you are back at your 2nd home



Thanks Janet……feels fabulous!

Love the sound of those home grown big boys Grocery store tomatoes just aren’t the same. 

Careful you don’t do too much, that’s heavy work going on in the Keisha household…..




Pumpkin…..good luck with the job, hope it works out!






Well, 2.40am and I’m wide awake. Tom is sound asleep so I crept through to the sitting room and I’m going to give myself half an hour before trying to get back to sleep again.

Might try reading something like the weather is some remote and dull place……

Today we have a few bits of shopping to do, doubt we’ll make the parks till maybe Wednesday, but top of the list is sunscreen.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, Schumi.  I hope you did get back to some more sleep.  Suntan lotion is something we always have, or pick up first when we arrive. That much more Southern sun is no reason to be sunburned.  Hope you get what you need and enjoy going around town.  

Ah yes, it’s a Tuesday, which means yay, today, Taco Bell meal for Mac.  

Ooh it’s a dumpster trash day for the business behind me. That trash truck is very loud. But some bangs and clunks, and that large sounding truck is gone.  

Yay, unlike yesterday, lots of birds saying oh no, the last of the dry weather. At least we still are in the low 70’s degrees as the high for today, and two more days.  Then rain and a cold front moves in for my long Mother’s Day weekend.  Yeah, a rainy 60 degree high Friday, a rainy 51 degree Saturday, and clearing 58 degree Sunday. And while that low 70’s stays until Thursday, the camel better have an umbrella ready.  Stormy Wednesday is predicted.  But as today, that glorious sunshine is not to be seen.  A cloud filled day, ready to start that raining in the wee hours of tomorrow. But as weather news does a 10 day forecast, I spied an 80 degree day on the 10th day.  I hope that means it’s true, or even hotter, and we will see more 80’s degrees highs soon. It is May after all.  Eh, most Mother’s Days have not been the warmest.  But a hehe, little one has asked my sister when the pool opens.  I’m thinking yay, most likely at the end of the month.  She has a pool heater, so I can see a nice warm dip even if not as warm outside on the Memorial Day weekend.  

Thus, nothing to say, but talk about the weather.  Tea and screen.  Yep, a routine week day for me.  And with our Taco Bell places are not very close, and that’s the kind of food you need to eat there, I highly doubt a Taco Bell meal for us,  But yay, homies, it is a Taco Tuesday.  So enjoy a taco in a restaurant, or make your own.  And an ah, it’s a good morning after a decent sleep.  Hope all have that good morning and had a good sleep too.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Hmmph, no habla raccoon.
> that’s heavy work going on in the Keisha household…..


Oh, my back has been advising me the same most of the night lol. 


schumigirl said:


> Today we have a few bits of shopping to do, doubt we’ll make the parks till maybe Wednesday, but top of the list is sunscreen.


Ease on into it .  Not sure how you do manage that jet lag.


Lynne G said:


> But a hehe, little one has asked my sister when the pool opens.


All we need to do is top off the pool and turn on the pump.  There’s a filter sand shortage here.  Last year I’m told it was chlorine.  I hit up Sams end of season in 2019, should be good there thru end of season 

wild how supply chain issues just keep on ticking.  figure poultry is up to bat next with avian flu issues ramping up.  Nothing in this end of state yet, have seen reports of culling your side of state.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah Keisha, that bird flu is in the turkey and chicken houses near me.  My BIL works with commercial bird houses, so we get updates on that issue.  Sad, some flocks have been killed to hope to stop the spread. Have not seen any wild birds dead though, so I’m glad it’s not around where I am.  Both zoos have taken bird watching away from people until further notice.  I’m hoping it stops being an issue very soon.  Yeah, odd how some stuff is in short supply, and some I have yet to see back.  Yeah, my sister got a heater, as she enjoys a pool dip whenever it gets nice enough.  I think she said the pool guy comes to open  the pool the week before Memorial Day. 

Ooh the clouds have parted enough a glorious sunshine pouring through the windows.  Yes!   To be 64 degrees out at noon.  Hmm, maybe will carry a jacket.  Will see how it is when open the door.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick morning stop in before the paper shuffle dancing starts 

It's cool and foggy here this morning.  It is supposed to warm up quite nicely today.  I hope to see the sun soon.  It's been overcast and cloudy for almost 2 weeks now.  I need to see some sunshine again.  The forecast for this weekend is not great.  I am hoping it will change and get a little warmer yet, but I am not holding my breath.  I can't control it, just enjoy it when there is a beautiful day.  

I did drag my b&tt to the gym last night.  Felt good to start the week out with a speedy walk.  @soniam I have thought about going straight from work, but I/We also don't want to eat at 7:30 at night.  I could probably change to an after work workout when I don't have young blue collar working men who are starving when they get home from hard work all day.  Our older ds who's a sparky (electrician) I always have to slap his hands as he tries to snack or if he gets off early (say 3:00) he will have a " snack" then not eat the meal I prepare  We are pretty sure within a few months he will be moving out on his own with some buddies.  He is on the cusp of wanting to have his independence.  Once he's gone, I think I will start a post work workout gym session.

@schumigirl I'm so happy you made and are enjoying the Florida warmth!!!  Hopefully you don't have too much trouble adjusting to the time change.  
@Lynne G  our weather forecast looks pretty bleak as well.  

@keishashadow  it is funny how the supply chain shut down is still effecting some areas.  This year it will be air conditioners.  Dh's work they can't get their hands on anymore units to install.  So whatever they have ordered have been sold and will be installed as they come in...but they cant find new units to install for household installations.  If you haven't put a deposit on one in our province, chances are you won't get one this year.  I want to replace our fridge and dishwasher, but it's on the back burner until stock is back to a more normal level again.  



Charade67 said:


> Dh has been dealing with a student who really has some nerve. She turned in late assignments earlier in the semester and turned in her final project today which was 5 days late. According to university policy he can give her a zero. She emailed him begging for grace because if she fails the class she can’t graduate. He emailed her back and said he would give her 80% credit. So she thanked him for that right? Wrong! She emailed him back and said that she was only 8 points from an A in the class and asked if he could give her an A. Can you believe it? She needs to take her B and be grateful she isn’t repeating the class.


Wow...just wow.  If that was me, I would probably email back she could now have a 75% or a 0%, the choice is hers on NOT accepting the first mark I gracefully gave her.  I don't barter.  99.98% of the time it is consequences of their own actions that they are late handing in a paper.  I hate excuses.  

Alright...it's time to start shuffling some papers.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## soniam

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I did drag my b&tt to the gym last night.  Felt good to start the week out with a speedy walk.  @soniam I have thought about going straight from work, but I/We also don't want to eat at 7:30 at night.  I could probably change to an after work workout when I don't have young blue collar working men who are starving when they get home from hard work all day.  Our older ds who's a sparky (electrician) I always have to slap his hands as he tries to snack or if he gets off early (say 3:00) he will have a " snack" then not eat the meal I prepare  We are pretty sure within a few months he will be moving out on his own with some buddies.  He is on the cusp of wanting to have his independence.  Once he's gone, I think I will start a post work workout gym session.



I completely understand that. It worked best when we didn't have a kid. I also usually have a snack if it's been a significant time since I have eaten. After having a kid, I used to hit the gym earlier in the evening, like 4 or 5pm. That way we could eat a little bit early. We are used to eating about 6pm. I am actually pretty hungry right now. We are cooking dinner, so it should be soon.


----------



## Lynne G

Burgers on the grill.  Yum.  Nothing left. 

Time for bed for me. So a night light for all:


----------



## macraven

Nice camel picture Lynne !
Have not seen that one before 

Catching up on the sans before I go to bed


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick stop in!
Hit the gym tonight.  No records broke, but got a decent pace going tonight with a few added hills.  

Tried making a stuffed chicken breast for supper tonight.  Going to have to try it again with a few changes.  It was pretty yummy though.  

Thought I would stop in and say sweet sleeps and counting sheep tonight.


----------



## Charade67

I am awake too early. I couldn’t get back to sleep so I started looking at some of the classes I need to take. I discovered that one of my medical office  administration classes has 2 health class prerequisites. I had my classes all planned out and now this throws a wrench into the works. I think I need to talk to an advisor. 



keishashadow said:


> View attachment 666275
> 
> Morning all.  mid 60’s here today &sunny, will gladly take it over last weeks weather.


I have been wearing my crocs everywhere lately. The are the most comfortable shoes I have right now. 


keishashadow said:


> I dug up garden plot approx 12 X 20 feet Today.  Figure i will sleep like TWD.  soil heavy & wet, will let it dry out a bit before i attack it with hoe & rake.  rewarding myself with a piece of ghiradelli


I was going to ask what you were going to grow, but then I saw something about tomatoes. I can’t remember when I last had a tomato right off the vine. Gardening is difficult here. Too many deer.  



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Crossing my fingers, as I had an in-person interview with our health authority. I almost didn't apply to this job posting, as it is higher level of admin work, but I have lots of customer service based experience and cash handling experience (which was some of the preferred qualifications) It is not a permanent position, but it is also not just a term position either. Hours are what I already am working and would honestly prefer. But I would work different hours if it meant getting my foot in the door.


Good luck. Hope you get the job. 



Lynne G said:


> Both zoos have taken bird watching away from people until further notice.


Same at Busch Gardens. It was sad seeing all the birds gone. They usually have several eagles on display. 

I’m starting to get sleepy, but have to get up in an hour. Still no news on my foot. I hope to hear something later today.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a Wednesday is here.  And what camel?



Singing in the rain? Yep, it’s been drizzling since I woke up, and cool out, said the early morning weather news guy. 50 degrees out.  But yay, last warmer day for the next 5, as in the low 70’s this afternoon as the high is 72 degrees.  

So rainy Wednesday is here. Yay, the true middle of the week, and as such, get over this hump of a day, and yay, Friday is in two more days.  So for one fast food place, it’s the whopper of a day.  But as another fast food more local place, it’s cheaper dumplings day.  Can you guess which one little one will ask if we can do takeout today? She is not fond of any burger that is not from home or certain sit down restaurants.  Fine with me.  I’m happy with those dumplings.  They are usually delicious.  And so, since dumpling place is in within a less then 10 minute walk, will be quick with walking there, instead of my other route, on my lunchtime walk. Hopefully no umbrella, as early weather news guy said should see clearing around lunchtime. But if not, it’s not going to be any drenching rain.  Saying the total rain to fall is 0.2 inches. So maybe just a water resistant jacket will be enough.  Hair and shoes will dry quick enough, when only a drizzling rain.  

Oh no, Charade.  Hope you get a nap in today, and ack, for class not showing before that you need other classes before taking the one you are registered for.  Yeah, I miss seeing some of the birds in the zoos too.  And hope the news comes today, of whether you broke a bone in your foot or not.  

But as I’m an early morning homie, as my start was hours ago now. Tea and screen.  But happy and smile starting, as decided, yep, a shorter week day schedule week for me. Too bad the three day weekend will be cooler than average, and rainy. But days to relax, and a day just for mom?  Yay!  

A most Wonderful Wednesday homies.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Oh no, Charade. Hope you get a nap in today, and ack, for class not showing before that you need other classes before taking the one you are registered for. Yeah, I miss seeing some of the birds in the zoos too. And hope the news comes today, of whether you broke a bone in your foot or not.


It’s my own fault really. I didn’t check the pre requisites for all of the medical office management classes. Who would have thought that a medical coding class would have an anatomy & physiology pre rec?


----------



## Lynne G

That is odd Charade.  Hope you can get the classes you need this coming semester, to get your degree on the timeline you wanted.  

Rain seemed to have stopped, but think more is coming.  Funny, last night I was watching a guy who was blind and said he could smell the rain coming.  Sighted, thankfully, I think I can too.  That pick up of wind, yes, rain coming.  Or you see it coming, like we did in a huge turf farm, in a large square of turf watching little one playing soccer.  Our car was about a mile or so, at the near front of the farm.  You never saw so many adults and kids run so fast to their cars. We got a little wet.  But as we got less than a mile from that farm, I had to pulled over. Weather radar on my phone showed a red blob over us. Even the fastest windshield wipers were no match.  Did that same pull over under a bridge on I 4 coming back from BGT.  The rain was so hard coming down it was not safe to drive.  I wasn’t the only one pulled over under that bridge causeway.  But today, the traffic does sound like not that wet, though it did early this morning.  So, I think my lunchtime walk will be not that wet.  And with 49 degrees out now, jacket will be on.  Ugh, I need a snack,  it’s not even close to lunchtime for me.  Sigh.  

Hope Schumi got a good night’s sleep, now that she’s in a 5 hour earlier time zone.  Seems she should have a hot day, with afternoon rain today.  Sounds like a good day to do some picking up supplies and lunch at an offsite restaurant.


----------



## keishashadow

Pumpkin1172 said:


> but they cant find new units to install for household installations. If you haven't put a deposit on one in our province, chances are you won't get one this year. I want to replace our fridge and dishwasher, but it's on the back burner until stock is back to a more normal level again.


Same here. My youngest DSs whole house unit needs specific parts for upstairs issues.  supposedly has been on back order since late 2020. I am going to urge him to get another opinion As he can’t find a window unit big enough to cool his BR


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Tried making a stuffed chicken breast for supper tonight. Going to have to try it again with a few changes. It was pretty yummy though.


hmm inspiration, haven’t made those in years.  


Charade67 said:


> I have been wearing my crocs everywhere lately. The are the most comfortable shoes I have right now.


Did they do X-ray to clean for the stress FX?   I’m thinking u might need to wear a boot to immobilize to give it a chance to fully heal.  

Have u tried birkenstocks.  The new summer types made out of ‘stiffer but croc like material‘ almost give as much support as originals.


Charade67 said:


> I was going to ask what you were going to grow,


couple different types of slicing tomatoes, Roma to can, also grape & cherry.  

Different types of cukes, bush sort to pickle.  Zukes, green onions, lettuce, several different types peppers, green beans & snow peas & kholarabi if i can find the seeds.  

Pumpkins, watermelon (for giggles, never really produces) & lots of sunflowers for the birds & cut flowers.


Lynne G said:


> last night I was watching a guy who was blind and said he could smell the rain coming.


You can, it’s a fresh scent on the breeze.  However, he probably feels pressure changes strongly ala a barometer 

My dogs always would tell me.  If you watch the birds they tend to get antsy, then totally disappear 20 mins or so before big storms.  

Scary evening, watching the storms start to form those dreaded hooks that lead to tornados roll thru.  Don’t think any confirmed but, worst extended storm front in years here yesterday.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick morning stop in mid paper shuffle  

It seems to be a little warmer outside - still cloudy and overcast.  Just not as dark.  Hopefully the sun will break through the clouds.  



Charade67 said:


> I didn’t check the pre requisites for all of the medical office management classes. Who would have thought that a medical coding class would have an anatomy & physiology pre rec?


I was surprised at some of my classes for my course (similar plus added a unti clerk to work in departments)  what I had to all learn.  The medical terminology levels 1&2, pharmacology and some other hospital admin coursework.  I loved it, but it was definitely heavy at times.  Good luck with it!  I'm still contemplating doing more remote learning for business admin work.  


keishashadow said:


> couple different types of slicing tomatoes, Roma to can, also grape & cherry.
> 
> Different types of cukes, bush sort to pickle. Zukes, green onions, lettuce, several different types peppers, green beans & snow peas & kholarabi if i can find the seeds.


It's always fun to turn the ground and grow some of your own veggies.  I want to try a little bit of container gardening this summer.  I bought some of the mesh/cloth bags container items.  I'll try my hand at a few things.  

Well, I should get to do more paper shuffling.  
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Charade67

The verdict is in - it is not a stress fracture. I have been told that if my toe continues to bother me they will refer me to orthopedics. Lately it has t been a problem, but we will see how it goes in a couple of weeks when I will be doing a lot of walking.



Lynne G said:


> That is odd Charade. Hope you can get the classes you need this coming semester, to get your degree on the timeline you wanted.


I’ve made myself a spreadsheet of my classes. If all goes well I will be finished by next May.



keishashadow said:


> Did they do X-ray to clean for the stress FX? I’m thinking u might need to wear a boot to immobilize to give it a chance to fully heal.
> 
> Have u tried birkenstocks. The new summer types made out of ‘stiffer but croc like material‘ almost give as much support as originals.


No fracture, so no boot. I have never worn Birkenstocks. I spend most of my days in Skechers GO Walk slip on shoes.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I was surprised at some of my classes for my course (similar plus added a unti clerk to work in departments) what I had to all learn. The medical terminology levels 1&2, pharmacology and some other hospital admin coursework. I loved it, but it was definitely heavy at times. Good luck with it! I'm still contemplating doing more remote learning for business admin work.


I was quite surprised by the pre recs. I have to take a one hour nursing class for medical terminology, but that one makes sense. In addition to the two anatomy and physiology classes I will be taking the following medical office classes - systems &procedures, insurance (yay, my favorite thing), billing & bookkeeping, coding, and ethics & law. Most of this stuff I deal with on a daily basis, so hopefully it will go well.

Almost time to go home for the day.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Oh, my back has been advising me the same most of the night lol.
> 
> Ease on into it .  Not sure how you do manage that jet lag.
> 
> All we need to do is top off the pool and turn on the pump.  There’s a filter sand shortage here.  Last year I’m told it was chlorine.  I hit up Sams end of season in 2019, should be good there thru end of season
> 
> wild how supply chain issues just keep on ticking.  figure poultry is up to bat next with avian flu issues ramping up.  Nothing in this end of state yet, have seen reports of culling your side of state.



Walmart has no Lays potato chips we like……Publix had loads. Weird.

Yep, two days usually and we’re back to normal coming to America……different story travelling back, usually best part of a week before we fully get back to normal.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick morning stop in before the paper shuffle dancing starts
> 
> It's cool and foggy here this morning.  It is supposed to warm up quite nicely today.  I hope to see the sun soon.  It's been overcast and cloudy for almost 2 weeks now.  I need to see some sunshine again.  The forecast for this weekend is not great.  I am hoping it will change and get a little warmer yet, but I am not holding my breath.  I can't control it, just enjoy it when there is a beautiful day.
> 
> I did drag my b&tt to the gym last night.  Felt good to start the week out with a speedy walk.  @soniam I have thought about going straight from work, but I/We also don't want to eat at 7:30 at night.  I could probably change to an after work workout when I don't have young blue collar working men who are starving when they get home from hard work all day.  Our older ds who's a sparky (electrician) I always have to slap his hands as he tries to snack or if he gets off early (say 3:00) he will have a " snack" then not eat the meal I prepare  We are pretty sure within a few months he will be moving out on his own with some buddies.  He is on the cusp of wanting to have his independence.  Once he's gone, I think I will start a post work workout gym session.
> 
> @schumigirl I'm so happy you made and are enjoying the Florida warmth!!!  Hopefully you don't have too much trouble adjusting to the time change.
> @Lynne G  our weather forecast looks pretty bleak as well.
> 
> @keishashadow  it is funny how the supply chain shut down is still effecting some areas.  This year it will be air conditioners.  Dh's work they can't get their hands on anymore units to install.  So whatever they have ordered have been sold and will be installed as they come in...but they cant find new units to install for household installations.  If you haven't put a deposit on one in our province, chances are you won't get one this year.  I want to replace our fridge and dishwasher, but it's on the back burner until stock is back to a more normal level again.
> 
> 
> Wow...just wow.  If that was me, I would probably email back she could now have a 75% or a 0%, the choice is hers on NOT accepting the first mark I gracefully gave her.  I don't barter.  99.98% of the time it is consequences of their own actions that they are late handing in a paper.  I hate excuses.
> 
> Alright...it's time to start shuffling some papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Thanks Pumpkin…….it’s worth it! And yes, loving this heat…….









Not sure where someone saw we were going to have rain this afternoon……..not a single drop…..beautiful sunshine all the way  Took that picture a few minutes ago.

I‘m sure it’ll rain at some point……it’s May in Florida……..

It is gloriously hot and going to get warmer by Friday…….not complaining at all. Think we have 91F today. Not too bad at all……

Hit the Studios today and not too busy at all. Gringotts was less than 10 minutes with EP and regular line was only around 25 minutes I think.

Having an absolute blast and caught up with some old friends which has been lovely as always!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I had to have a little smile on my drive back to work over lunch.  My route involves driving into a gully where a creek runs through the city - and is always the first place I notice things are starting to go green.  I could start to see the faint hint of green color to the trees.  Once that happens and we get that first warm sunshine day - the leaves literally pop out in one afternoon.  I can't wait to see the green again!  In some of the memories in FB I see we have fully green trees (with snow on them ) but at least they have leaves.  This makes me want to


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> . I spend most of my days in Skechers GO Walk slip on shoes.


I have them, they make my feet cry tho as orthotics won’t fit into them.  I don’t need to use them with the birks, keens or tight sandal type crocs according to my podiatrist


Charade67 said:


> have been told that if my toe continues to bother me they will refer me to orthopedics.


Honestly, i hated getting them, now feel ‘cheated’ when shoes won‘t accept them.

glad no FX for you!


----------



## soniam

Sounds like everyone is doing good.

@schumigirl Hope you are having a great time!!! Looks nice.

@Charade67 Sorry to hear about your toe and classes. Luckily, it's not a fracture.

@Pumpkin1172 Good for you for going to the gym. It will pay off sooner than you think.


I tried on the dress that I am wearing to my friends' WDW wedding next week. It fit even better than when I tried it a couple of weeks ago. It just fit then, but today it fit great! My clothes are definitely feeling a bit looser. I am bringing some not so baggy shorts for the first part of my trip, so that I don't eat too much/bloat up and not fit in the dress. After the wedding, I brought baggy shorts, so that I can eat what I want. I won't be following my keto diet no matter what though while on vacation. I will just eat less cookie, right Plus, alcohol is liquid and doesn't really matter


----------



## Lynne G

Ah a Thursday is here.  Yep, that early riser I am.  It is warm already today.  The last dry day, and overcast, with 57 degrees out already.  72 degrees the high and a mostly cloud filled day, as the rain, and the temps will drop later in the day tomorrow. 

Hehe, woke up not only to an radio alarm but a bird that was giving its alarm too, chirping away loudly for at least a good 6 or 7 minutes. Well hello indeed.

And so, it’s that Thirsty Thursday, and I’m doing my part.  That teapot has been getting lighter, as yep, second cup now.  Don’t know why thirsty, but at least house is just about perfect, almost too warm. 

So have an exceptional Thirsty Thursday.  Yay, if ever a day to day, drink up, a salute to tomorrow being a Friday.  

Yay for Schumi having that lizard weather, and enjoying the start of her trip. 

Yay for Son getting ready for next week wedding and fun. 

Yay for Pumpkin enjoying that first signs of green. 

And an oh, Hope foot gives you no foot issues Charade.  I guess good, no fracture found.


----------



## keishashadow

Thus far today I’ve taken pooch for a walk, had boring breakfast of Honey Nut Cheerios with a sliced banana & hit the DVR (watched 3 episodes of TMZ, Real housewives of ATL 1st episode of new season & most of morning joe, moving on to Good Morning America). Think i need a ole!


soniam said:


> I will just eat less cookie, right Plus, alcohol is liquid and doesn't really matter


One of the most aspirational quotes of the year


----------



## Lynne G

Good morning Keisha.  Yay, it’s time for tequila, right?  Aw, lucky dog, got a walk in already.  Yeah, I had oatmeal for breakfast.  Though did buy that microwave popcorn.  Oddly, might make that a snack before lunch.  Hope you are feeling well, and may be enjoying the family this weekend, as you should be feted for Mother’s Day.  Yeah, my weekend will be a daughter and me one, as DH will be a good son, and older one works. 

Sigh, not lunchtime yet.  That popcorn does sound good.  See, quiet with DH and I teleworking, and little one is done her finals (ooh graduation for her university, in person but no handshakes and she better be graduating in that December graduation). Older one has a day off. I am so ready for Friday.  Alarm already turned off, and the birds are quiet.  Thankful for a longer weekend.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Hope you are feeling well, and may be enjoying the family this weekend, as you should be feted for Mother’s Day. Yeah, my weekend will be a daughter and me one, as DH will be a good son, and older one works.
> 
> Sigh, not lunchtime yet. That popcorn does sound good.


We are hanging tough here .   confused...DD is done this semester or will be walking in December?

We all need to look in the mirror on Sunday and smile, knowing we’ve done our best by our kiddos!

now, I’m hungry for popcorn.  Somebody was telling me they sampled some that was doctored with salted caramel coffee syrup.  Can’t figure out how that would work. Need to google.


----------



## Lynne G

Sorry Keisha, yeah she’s done this semester.  She needs 16 more credits to graduate, so I hope to say I have a 2022 graduate just before Christmas.  Older one, on the other hand, still has not finished his college studies.  Two different kids.


----------



## Charade67

Another slow day today. I would love to go home and nap, but I would rather get paid. 

I found out yesterday that the  instructor for my digital editing class is one of dh’s former students.  I think I will keep quiet about that and hope he doesn’t remember my name. 



schumigirl said:


> Not sure where someone saw we were going to have rain this afternoon……..not a single drop…..beautiful sunshine all the way  Took that picture a few minutes ago.


Beautiful view. You can keep the 91 degrees though. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I had to have a little smile on my drive back to work over lunch.  My route involves driving into a gully where a creek runs through the city - and is always the first place I notice things are starting to go green.  I could start to see the faint hint of green color to the trees.  Once that happens and we get that first warm sunshine day - the leaves literally pop out in one afternoon.  I can't wait to see the green again!  In some of the memories in FB I see we have fully green trees (with snow on them ) but at least they have leaves.  This makes me want to


Yay! Spring is finally arriving. 



keishashadow said:


> I have them, they make my feet cry tho as orthotics won’t fit into them.  I don’t need to use them with the birks, keens or tight sandal type crocs according to my podiatrist
> 
> Honestly, i hated getting them, now feel ‘cheated’ when shoes won‘t accept them.
> 
> glad no FX for you!


Hopefully I don’t need orthotics yet. My boss keeps telling me things I should do. I think I will continue to listen to the people who actually went to medical school. 



soniam said:


> I tried on the dress that I am wearing to my friends' WDW wedding next week. It fit even better than when I tried it a couple of weeks ago. It just fit then, but today it fit great! My clothes are definitely feeling a bit looser. I am bringing some not so baggy shorts for the first part of my trip, so that I don't eat too much/bloat up and not fit in the dress. After the wedding, I brought baggy shorts, so that I can eat what I want. I won't be following my keto diet no matter what though while on vacation. I will just eat less cookie, right Plus, alcohol is liquid and doesn't really matter


Congrats on the weight loss. 



Lynne G said:


> Sigh, not lunchtime yet. That popcorn does sound good. See, quiet with DH and I teleworking, and little one is done her finals (ooh graduation for her university, in person but no handshakes and she better be graduating in that December graduation). Older one has a day off. I am so ready for Friday. Alarm already turned off, and the birds are quiet. Thankful for a longer weekend.


It’s commencement weekend here too. I’m just going to stay away from that side of town until Monday. 
B has 13 hours left, but will be splitting them over 2 semesters.  Two of her classes look to be pretty intensive, so those will be taken in separate semesters. We don’t have a December commencement. Everyone has to wait until May. 

I have an hour to kill until lunch. I need to find something to do.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

a quick morning stop in

The sun is finally shinning today.  I came out late yesterday evening, and I watched a beautiful sunset last night from my chair.  

Not much happening in our part of the world.  Not sure what the weekend has in store.  Probably not much - a lazy relaxing weekend of doing nothing,  maybe go to the theater to watch a movie or two.  the weather forecast is for rain  again.  The rain is good for the farmers...just hard to have it happen on those days off.  



schumigirl said:


> .beautiful sunshine all the way  Took that picture a few minutes ago.


Enjoy.  I am as green as a jellybean right now for anyone enjoying the Florida heat and in holiday mode 


soniam said:


> I tried on the dress that I am wearing to my friends' WDW wedding next week. It fit even better than when I tried it a couple of weeks ago. It just fit then, but today it fit great! My clothes are definitely feeling a bit looser. I am bringing some not so baggy shorts for the first part of my trip, so that I don't eat too much/bloat up and not fit in the dress. After the wedding, I brought baggy shorts, so that I can eat what I want. I won't be following my keto diet no matter what though while on vacation. I will just eat less cookie, right Plus, alcohol is liquid and doesn't really matter


That is AWESOME!!!!  Way to go!!!  Love that quote, it's going on a stick it for a motto!!!!!  I am starting to notice a difference in the clothes again.  Not much swing on the scale...but gotta take those non-scale victories!


keishashadow said:


> We all need to look in the mirror on Sunday and smile, knowing we’ve done our best by our kiddos!


Exactly!!!!  I am/wasn't the perfect momma, but we all do our best at the time.  


Charade67 said:


> I have an hour to kill until lunch. I need to find something to do.


That was me yesterday.  Took my sweet old time with shredding.  I will be shredding again later today.  I also have a blue box of magazines/ordering catalogues that need to be taken to the recycle depot again.  

Well, I should shuffle a few more papers.  
Have a great day everyone...especially those who may be reading along, and don't post or someone who hasn't stopped in for awhile.


----------



## macraven

Only interesting thing I have done today is watch our grass grow
Lol

That and updates of over seas issue


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Older one, on the other hand, still has not finished his college studies. Two different kids.


Nothing wrong with taking the scenic route as long as they eventually do get there    

I nearly fainted when youngest decided to attend Pitt for a semester as a jr  .    Basically, blew a semester there. he had to scramble taking summer & winter break classes to graduate on time back at original U.  I look upon that as a learning experience…for him and us lol   


Charade67 said:


> I found out yesterday that the instructor for my digital editing class is one of dh’s former students. I think I will keep quiet about that and hope he doesn’t remember my name.


Lol did he get a pass from ur mr?


Charade67 said:


> Hopefully I don’t need orthotics yet


One nice thing re the RX ones, they have metal interior. I’m told they can last fir a decade or longer 


macraven said:


> Only interesting thing I have done today is watch our grass grow
> Lol
> 
> That and updates of over seas issue


I bet yours is thick and beautiful shade of green.  Ours just awakening from winter dormancy. Only cut once so far.  It appears to be a large portion of mint at this point.  Smells good, looks awful   Idiotic neighbor planted so much of it several years ago on property line & it just took off like an invasive species


----------



## Charade67

I guess I shouldn't mention being bored at work. Just before 2:00 we discovered that the ringer on our phone wasn't working. I just thought I was having a quiet day with no calls.  I spent nearly an hour on the phone with our phone company troubleshooting, but finally got it working again. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> That was me yesterday. Took my sweet old time with shredding. I will be shredding again later today. I also have a blue box of magazines/ordering catalogues that need to be taken to the recycle depot again.


I found some good busy work. Each claim payment we get comes with an explanation of benefits. Those are filed by date and therapist. I went through all of the EOB files for this year and made sure they were all filled correctly. I had to refile  a few that were either in the wrong month folder or wrong therapist folder, but nothing too bad.



keishashadow said:


> Nothing wrong with taking the scenic route as long as they eventually do get there


I'm taking the extremely long scenic route.  I currently have a 4.0 form the last time I was enrolled, so the joke is that I'm gong to graduate Summa Cum Later. 



keishashadow said:


> Lol did he get a pass from ur mr?


He did and they have also worked together on projects as colleagues. I think I actually met him once, but wouldn't know him if I saw him today.

Dh is making spaghetti for dinner. Not my favorite meal, but at least it's one I don't have to cook.


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, no Mexican meal for us.  Kids wanted Chinese.  Sounded good to me.


----------



## macraven

I baked a Perdue hen last night and “ recycled it” for tonight’s dinner

Deboned the cooked hen and shredded it up to make chicken salad.
Very flavorful!

Every once in a while we do a basic dinner of recycled meats.

Mr Mac loves chicken while my favorite is red meats.
He can eat chicken 5 nights a week and still want it on day 6


----------



## keishashadow

Had a ‘sinking’ feeling ground. Might swallow my ankle when taking shortcut to grab the paper in driveway this am.  

file it under bad grandma, may indicate the softball fields are the same.  May be able to dodge getting up at 5:30 am to haul GD to a far-awayscheduled softball game tomorrow. anything over a 3 hour RT drive is excessive in non varsity events except playoffs.  



Charade67 said:


> Just before 2:00 we discovered that the ringer on our phone wasn't working. I just thought I was having a quiet day with no calls. I spent nearly an hour on the phone with our phone company troubleshooting, but finally got it working again.


file that under it was probably nice while it lasted Hehe


macraven said:


> Every once in a while we do a basic dinner of recycled meats


Heck, that’s often Monday, Wednesday & sometimes Friday here.  do think many dishes hold up well & taste better on the 2nd day.


----------



## Lynne G

I do the same thing with chicken and beef, Mac.  Leftover becomes something different.

Ah yes, was an odd night. Went to bed around 11:30 pm.  Some stupid spam person called at 2 am.  My phone charges on my side table next to my bed.  I was annoyed.  Then around 3:30 am, I heard little one laughing out loud.  Told her, don’t mind if she wants to pull an all nighter, but she needs to be quiet or even better, get to bed.  By 4:30am, I could not get back to sleep. But thankfully, little one must have decided to go to bed within that hour, as when I went down to the kitchen, it was all dark and quiet.  And so, with that teapot, also turned on the oven. Sweet smell of vanilla cupcakes, just 12.  Had chocolate icing, so had a warm one without icing when they were just a little warm.  They are now iced and covered.  10 of them.  Had to have two. Hehe.

But yeah, happy a lazy day for me.  And a good thing too, as:


Yay!  The end of many’s week day schedules, but the start of a holiday weekend for me.  And what do I get on this lazy Friday?  Rain.  Yes, that cold front has arrived, and while not snow, it’s been drizzling for awhile, and weather news lady said by the time the rain ends Saturday night, we should be getting around 2 inches of rain.  And yeah, you may be feeling a bit cold with that rain.  Staying in the low 50’s these 3 days.  But at least clearing for Mother’s Day Sunday. As drying and 51 the high was predicted.  Little one said, why don’t we go to the big zoo, as they do have early entry member strolls Sunday.  And so, she and I will be those early birds taking advantage of that earlier hour.  I don’t think it will be crowded, given the cool temp, and early on a Sunday.  No matter.  We always enjoy our strolls around that zoo, even if sadly, still not to see any of the birds.

But a here he he, as my female lab loved to swim, dive into a snowbank.  But if it was raining, she’d go pee on the deck. So thought this was so fitting:

Haha.

But yep,
  Hehe.  So true, as to be warmer and mostly dry next week.  That certainly  will make seeing more green and bright colored flowers after a soaking rainy two days.

But not matter what, this is also true:


Thank goodness! 

Fabulous feeling Friday homies!  Come on, have that oh so perfect Friday happy feeling.

And I feel ya Keisha.  Was that soccer mom that had to watch from the car sometimes, with the muddy, rainy, snowy games I had be at within 2 to 3 hour drives.  Hehe, why my car had a huge beach towel and four bath towels, a large garbage bag, and a complete change of clothes for both kids.  And wipes.  Well, wipes are still in the car.  I refused to allow any wet or muddy kid in the car. Or even muddy cleats or shoes.  They had to change outside covered enough by the largest towel, so to be not seen undressing.  There was more than one time I had a garage bag full of wet, and a few times, very muddy clothes and shoes.  Hehe, one time, little one had to come with me to all her brother’s games, until only then when she had a same scheduled game.  When she was a toddler, one very muddy and rainy game older one played, little one was muddy from head to toe, as she was happily sliding and playing in the muddy sides of the field. I think that was one of the worst muddy games I have ever seen. I hope they cancel your GD’s game.  Not fun that long of a drive nor not very fun weather. So I hear ya on the rain too.  Light rain coming in 20 minutes notice just flashed across my phone.  Yeah, well with little one’s late bedtime, and the fact older one has a later, close to dinner time work start, no reason to be in that light rain coming soon enough.

Ah a quiet house, after now have 6 cupcakes left, as DH took four over to his mum’s, as he left about a half hour ago. He decided to take the day off too.  Ah, tea and quiet.  Perfect morning to be, even with this crappy rain.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> But if it was raining, she’d go pee on the deck. So thought this was so fitting:


i couldn’t shove mine out the door this am.  begs to go out in a foot of snow & romp but, if ground is even wet refuses. 

he did an about face this am & rocketed under DR table where he knows I’m not about to crawl to get him.

rotten night’s sleep can throw off the whole day = more hot tea in order!

i hope to be watching youngest DS doing yard work for me on Sunday.  probably going to grill out some chicken breasts. Well, if it decides to ever stop raiming.


Lynne G said:


> I hope they cancel your GD’s game.


It’s the only time i miss having one of those old Skool full-size minivans.  Would have my boys climb in, strip down to briefs & change while standing on a big rubber mat before they sat down.   Mean mom, i smell an on-going theme. 

at least i won’t have to get the uniform clean if they do play.  Nice thing there re being grandparent, smile, pat them on the head & send them home with parents To handle the details.


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, what we do with our dogs, Keisha. Oh she did pee on the deck, after being pushed outside and not opening the door for a full standing up dog on the other side of it, until we saw her go.


----------



## macraven

Rain has not started here yet and can’t decide if I should do my errands now or wait until Saturday to get them taken care of

Someone flip a coin for me..


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday morning. I am having a lazy day so far. B is still asleep and dh had to leave early for the graduation ceremony.  It was supposed to be tonight, but they moved it to 9:30 this morning because we are supposed to have thunderstorms tonight. 

B is waiting on one last grade for a paper for her philosophy class. She Will get at least a B in the class, but this remaining grade could possibly push it up to an A. 



keishashadow said:


> file it under bad grandma, may indicate the softball fields are the same. May be able to dodge getting up at 5:30 am to haul GD to a far-awayscheduled softball game tomorrow. anything over a 3 hour RT drive is excessive in non varsity events except playoffs.


Not a bad grandma. I wouldn't want to be out in a potential muddy situation either. Maybe they will cancel the game if the conditions are too bad.



Lynne G said:


> Some stupid spam person called at 2 am.


Ugh! I hate that. My friends tell me just to turn my phone off, but I never do. I keep ot on silent, but the buzzing still wakes me. 

Just heard from dh. He is on his way home and wants to go get lunch. I guess I should get up and get a shower.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

TGIF stop in 

Not much to report here.  It's cool and raining.  It could be worse and be cold ans snowing.  It is NOT unheard of for this time of year.  

Went to the gym last night, paid bills - soooooooooo exciting.  There always seems to be some unexpected something that blows the budget lol.  Last month it was tires for my car.  I finally talked dh into getting winter tires for my car.  If he wants me to drive it until if falls apart, then at least make it easier to drive in the winter (especially when we have snowy/icy roads for 7-8 months of the year)  But we still came out a bit ahead lol.  

Eagerly sitting in the virtual waiting room at ticketmaster.  Garth Brooks has only ONE Canadian stop and luckily it is where the kids live.  So I'm trying to snag some tickets.  And of course,  now more family members are reaching out and hoping I can snag some for them too.  I seem to have good luck getting tickets.  Sooooooooooooooooooooo  hopefully in about 45 minutes I'll have tickets in-hand.  I'm also trying not to open toooooooooooo many windows on my puter at work as it's been giving me tons of grief this week.  I just about tossed it into the parking lot yesterday and drove over it 



keishashadow said:


> Ours just awakening from winter dormancy. Only cut once so far. It appears to be a large portion of mint at this point. Smells good, looks awful Idiotic neighbor planted so much of it several years ago on property line & it just took off like an invasive species


Ours is still just turning green.  I see the lawns across the street are nice and green now.  Our backyard is starting now...front yard always takes longer as it faces directly south.  Not much sunlight for the front, but our backyard get gloriously hot!  We seem to have clover invading our lawn in the back.  I don't which would be worse - clover or mint?  The clover does stay green much longer than the grass in the fall though.  


Charade67 said:


> Dh is making spaghetti for dinner. Not my favorite meal, but at least it's one I don't have to cook.


I would take that as a win too!  Tonight I don't have to cook as it's fil's birthday and we are all meeting to celebrate with him.  Last year we couldn't as I was just getting over covid, and dh and the boys were still required to quarantine.  How far we have come in a year 


macraven said:


> I baked a Perdue hen last night and “ recycled it” for tonight’s dinner


I love to do that with my chickens too!!!  The family actually prefers meals with it.  


Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, was an odd night. Went to bed around 11:30 pm. Some stupid spam person called at 2 am. My phone charges on my side table next to my bed. I was annoyed. Then around 3:30 am, I heard little one laughing out loud. Told her, don’t mind if she wants to pull an all nighter, but she needs to be quiet or even better, get to bed. By 4:30am, I could not get back to sleep. But thankfully, little one must have decided to go to bed within that hour, as when I went down to the kitchen, it was all dark and quiet. And so, with that teapot, also turned on the oven. Sweet smell of vanilla cupcakes, just 12. Had chocolate icing, so had a warm one without icing when they were just a little warm. They are now iced and covered. 10 of them. Had to have two. Hehe.


Yikes.  We don't have out phones in our rooms.  Dh and I charge them on the side counter.  I HATE when that happens.  I already have to sleep through dh and his restlessness/insomnia, getting in and out of bed, turning the tv on etc etc etc.  Dh has had service phone calls come through when we are out of town and actually have our phones in our room.  The call center has been told repeatedly that HE IS NOT THE SERVICE  DEPARTMENT...but they still field calls to him 


Lynne G said:


> Ah a quiet house, after now have 6 cupcakes left, as DH took four over to his mum’s, as he left about a half hour ago. He decided to take the day off too. Ah, tea and quiet. Perfect morning to be, even with this crappy rain.


It is sooooooooo great that your dh is able to go to him mom's so frequently.  I am sure they will enjoy the cupcakes.  Now I want to whip some up  

Well, I have a few minutes to shuffle a few papers before it's go time for hopefully being successful for tickets to Garth.  
Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## macraven

Hope you snag the tickets !
I had a friend go to one of his shows years ago and she said it was a fabulous event for her


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Got some tickets   Not the best seats...but in a our CFL - Canadian football league area...not many seats will be "great".  with 101,000 people in the building it's not about getting best seats.  It sure would be nice though.  But I'll take what we got.  

We seen him 5 yrs ago and it was fantastic.  It's Garth.  If you love country music - then he is usually a fan favorite.  For us - he is!!!!  And it's even on a weekend! It will be a good weekend!


----------



## soniam

I actually put my phone in airplane mode and silent, so that I am not awakened by it. It's on the table next to the bed though. If DH is out of town, I will leave it on though. I like to keep the phone near me in case of emergency though. I know someone who lives alone. She fell in the shower and broke her femur badly. Her phone was in the kitchen, so she had to crawl and drag herself into the kitchen. The counter was high, but she couldn't stand or reach it well. She had to grab a towel and try to pull it off the counter from the floor. This whole ordeal took her hours So, I try to keep mine within reach.

@Pumpkin1172 Congrats on the tickets!

@Lynne G Mmmm, cupcakes for breakfast

@schumigirl Not hearing much. Good sign. You must be having a good time!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Pumpkin is going to a concert! Great news.  So far, what’s for sale here, is not something even the kids are interested in seeing.  Heck, they keep trying to discount sell baseball games’ tickets.  In years past we’d jump on those, but with the crimes every day on the trains and in the city, we are not wanting to use public transportation nor drive our car into the city.  I guess it may be different if there is a concert the kids really want to go to.  They’ve been to quite a few over the years. Only one I went to was Taylor Swift, only because older one was not interested in watching and little one was young enough I did not want her to go alone, as none of her friends wanted to go.  Got great seats though.  We were 12 rows on the floor, from the stage.  I was so glad to see seats there, as many times it’s just standing room only there.  She was good to see live.  Not a country music fan, but heard Garth does a great show, so so excited for ya Pumpkin.  

Hope you had a nice lunch with DH, Charade.  

With this rainy day, soup, grilled cheese and grilled chicken sandwiches it was for lunch.  Older one wanted a bigger lunch, as he does not get a dinner break until later in the evening.  Had a salad for little one, too.  Caesar dressing she had, as she likes that more then ranch.   We had a late lunch, as little one did not get moving until after 1 pm.  

Otherwise, there is nothing we need, so unless little one wants to go somewhere dry, chilling on this lazy day is fine with me.  Made some more tea, as full enough from a grilled sandwich that was also used to drip in the chicken and rice soup I made. 

 I don’t mind making soup as easy enough.  Some of the grilled chicken got chopped up into the soup, with leftover white rice from Chinese last night, a bag of frozen carrot slices and a sliced up piece of celery, with two boxes of chicken broth, seasoned, and boiled away, was then ready for eating. Yum.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Lynne G said:


> Only one I went to was Taylor Swift, only because older one was not interested in watching and little one was young enough I did not want her to go alone, as none of her friends wanted to go. Got great seats though. We were 12 rows on the floor, from the stage. I was so glad to see seats there, as many times it’s just standing room only there. She was good to see live


WOW...those are awesome seats!  The best seats I have had were for Keith Urban.  I was able to get pit tickets, and we just just off to the side, right at the front.  We didn't drink or eat, for fear of losing our spot to go to the bathroom   He played right in front of us.  I could reach out and touch him   The next best was for Eric Church.  We were in row 10 from the stage...the pit was just in front of us.  Those were really good too!  You have to love concerts to go to them.  They are not for everyone.  For me... I LOVE a good concert!  

And now I wan t grilled cheese and cupcakes!!! 

I have to stop on the way home and pick up a card and gift card for fil.  Dh is too busy at work and can't slip away.


----------



## keishashadow

For Robo, take a bow!  Happy nurses‘ day/weekend!  




Charade67 said:


> Not a bad grandma. I wouldn't want to be out in a potential muddy situation either. Maybe they will cancel the game if the conditions are too bad.


Done .  still pouring I’m also going to just cook tonight’s burgers in a cast iron skillet vs holding umbrella over grill


Pumpkin1172 said:


> paid bills - soooooooooo exciting


It is, to me lol. I’ve got a growing pile on my DR table that hasn’t magically disappeared, darn it.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> virtual waiting room at ticketmaster. Garth Brooks has only ONE Canadian stop and luckily it is where the kids live.


Oh, that’s stressful Stuff, glad you snagged such great seats.  I’m on some sort of VR waiting list they have to possibly be picked to buy Harry Styles tix a Madison garden end of august.  Not for me mind you lol, the GD is doing a girl’s BD trip with her mom then.


soniam said:


> She fell in the shower and broke her femur badly. Her phone was in the kitchen, so she had to crawl and drag herself into the kitchen.


----------



## macraven

Thanks for sharing that about nurses day keisha .

Hope Robbie has a great day

I think she knows more than some doctors I have seen..


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, a very loud boom heard around 4:50 am today. Woke all of us up.  A few minutes later, heard our local fire whistle go off, as station is two blocks from us, and from little one’s windows, saw fire trucks near our home.  Oddly, I thought it was in one direction, kids were more right where sound really came from.  I was sort of awake anyway at that time, but that boom got me like what the heck was that. And so, what do you do? You confirm nothing to be interested in, and hearing the wind blowing the loud rain against the windows, decided to take a very long hot shower, and make tea and some chocolate chip cookies, that are now being eaten by DH and I.  He decide to take some, with scrambled eggs and bacon I made, to his mum’s.  Ooh just head another fire whistle, but sounded further away.  Ooh that wind is still banging loud rain against the windows.  Weather radar looks like some dark green blobs going over us.  Eh, late night weather news said periods of heavy rain in the overnight, with gusts of 50 mph winds.  Not a nice weather day will be today.  Wind advisory issued.  And a soaker.  Already an inch and a half of rain has fallen, with another inch or so by Sunday morning.  I think we may be wearing winter type clothing and our raincoats on our early morning zoo stroll Sunday morning.  Saying rain not clearing until later Sunday afternoon.  Sigh.  But at least older one’s work is inside, and I doubt we have anything to do this weekend, other than that planned zoo visit. 

So, an early bird good morning to all the homies. Super happy Saturday homies.  Enjoy this weekend where we think of our moms. 

And hope Schumi is enjoying some park fun and roaming to new places to see and eat at.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Another slow day today. I would love to go home and nap, but I would rather get paid.
> 
> I found out yesterday that the  instructor for my digital editing class is one of dh’s former students.  I think I will keep quiet about that and hope he doesn’t remember my name.
> 
> 
> Beautiful view. You can keep the 91 degrees though.
> 
> 
> Yay! Spring is finally arriving.
> 
> 
> Hopefully I don’t need orthotics yet. My boss keeps telling me things I should do. I think I will continue to listen to the people who actually went to medical school.
> 
> 
> Congrats on the weight loss.
> 
> 
> It’s commencement weekend here too. I’m just going to stay away from that side of town until Monday.
> B has 13 hours left, but will be splitting them over 2 semesters.  Two of her classes look to be pretty intensive, so those will be taken in separate semesters. We don’t have a December commencement. Everyone has to wait until May.
> 
> I have an hour to kill until lunch. I need to find something to do.



Our car showed 101F yesterday, I think averaging 97 around the parks……we were loving it…….but, yes, it’s not for everyone.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> a quick morning stop in
> 
> The sun is finally shinning today.  I came out late yesterday evening, and I watched a beautiful sunset last night from my chair.
> 
> Not much happening in our part of the world.  Not sure what the weekend has in store.  Probably not much - a lazy relaxing weekend of doing nothing,  maybe go to the theater to watch a movie or two.  the weather forecast is for rain  again.  The rain is good for the farmers...just hard to have it happen on those days off.
> 
> 
> Enjoy.  I am as green as a jellybean right now for anyone enjoying the Florida heat and in holiday mode
> 
> That is AWESOME!!!!  Way to go!!!  Love that quote, it's going on a stick it for a motto!!!!!  I am starting to notice a difference in the clothes again.  Not much swing on the scale...but gotta take those non-scale victories!
> 
> Exactly!!!!  I am/wasn't the perfect momma, but we all do our best at the time.
> 
> That was me yesterday.  Took my sweet old time with shredding.  I will be shredding again later today.  I also have a blue box of magazines/ordering catalogues that need to be taken to the recycle depot again.
> 
> Well, I should shuffle a few more papers.
> Have a great day everyone...especially those who may be reading along, and don't post or someone who hasn't stopped in for awhile.




You’ll be back soon enough pumpkin, but it is fabulous!!




keishashadow said:


> Nothing wrong with taking the scenic route as long as they eventually do get there
> 
> I nearly fainted when youngest decided to attend Pitt for a semester as a jr  .    Basically, blew a semester there. he had to scramble taking summer & winter break classes to graduate on time back at original U.  I look upon that as a learning experience…for him and us lol
> 
> Lol did he get a pass from ur mr?
> 
> One nice thing re the RX ones, they have metal interior. I’m told they can last fir a decade or longer
> 
> I bet yours is thick and beautiful shade of green.  Ours just awakening from winter dormancy. Only cut once so far.  It appears to be a large portion of mint at this point.  Smells good, looks awful   Idiotic neighbor planted so much of it several years ago on property line & it just took off like an invasive species




It’s one thing about the UK……we have the greenest of grass due to our rainfall. Looks so good though. Weirdly our lawns, particularly at the back of house have Scottish heather growing in them……no one else’s in this are has that……looks pretty but the gardener moans it affects the look,,….we quite like that purple tinge in it.




macraven said:


> I baked a Perdue hen last night and “ recycled it” for tonight’s dinner
> 
> Deboned the cooked hen and shredded it up to make chicken salad.
> Very flavorful!
> 
> Every once in a while we do a basic dinner of recycled meats.
> 
> Mr Mac loves chicken while my favorite is red meats.
> He can eat chicken 5 nights a week and still want it on day 6




Oh chicken or steak…….tough choices! Love a good chicken salad, but then there’s not many meat dishes I don’t like!




macraven said:


> Rain has not started here yet and can’t decide if I should do my errands now or wait until Saturday to get them taken care of
> 
> Someone flip a coin for me..




Curious minds wondering if you did the errands or not…………




soniam said:


> I actually put my phone in airplane mode and silent, so that I am not awakened by it. It's on the table next to the bed though. If DH is out of town, I will leave it on though. I like to keep the phone near me in case of emergency though. I know someone who lives alone. She fell in the shower and broke her femur badly. Her phone was in the kitchen, so she had to crawl and drag herself into the kitchen. The counter was high, but she couldn't stand or reach it well. She had to grab a towel and try to pull it off the counter from the floor. This whole ordeal took her hours So, I try to keep mine within reach.
> 
> @Pumpkin1172 Congrats on the tickets!
> 
> @Lynne G Mmmm, cupcakes for breakfast
> 
> @schumigirl Not hearing much. Good sign. You must be having a good time!




Having a blast soniam…….thanks for asking…….

Like you I have notifications on silent during the night if I do take my phone upstairs, but if there was an emergency my family would call with the landline, so I don’t have to have it on during the night. Very rarely if ever take it to bed, but some folks have to I guess.

Hope you’re doing good…….




keishashadow said:


> For Robo, take a bow!  Happy nurses‘ day/weekend!
> View attachment 667455
> 
> 
> Done .  still pouring I’m also going to just cook tonight’s burgers in a cast iron skillet vs holding umbrella over grill
> 
> It is, to me lol. I’ve got a growing pile on my DR table that hasn’t magically disappeared, darn it.
> 
> Oh, that’s stressful Stuff, glad you snagged such great seats.  I’m on some sort of VR waiting list they have to possibly be picked to buy Harry Styles tix a Madison garden end of august.  Not for me mind you lol, the GD is doing a girl’s BD trip with her mom then.




As someone who has a sister who quite recently retired after being a nurse all her days, love the tee! Yes, nurses are a special breed.

Inside cooking works well Keisha……..not worth getting soaked for…..




macraven said:


> Thanks for sharing that about nurses day keisha .
> 
> Hope Robbie has a great day
> 
> I think she knows more than some doctors I have seen..



She certainly does, and it is very much appreciated……..



Having a wonderful time here……yes, it is beautifully hot and there hasn’t been one single drop of rain yet, heat and sunshine all the way.

Yesterday was boiling hot, so spent some time in the parks which are busy but lines weren’t too bad, Velocicoaster was only around a 35 minute wait and Hagrids I think we were lucky with and waited 25 minutes. But folks were saying they waited longer at other times.

EP lines are all less than 10, mostly walk ons.

Enjoyed Ocean Prime last night then some Strong Water time…….again!! Night before Chef Carlos invited us to a tasting, with some dishes they’re bringing back and some new dishes for the menu, it was wonderful and a late night too for us!!! 

No plans yet for today but think we’ll be driving somewhere and might go into the park tonight for a couple of hours.

But after getting showered we’ll head over for breakfast and then decide where to go……..another hot one ahead!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. It's going to be another cool, rainy day here today, but hopefully not as bad as yesterday.  Dh is at his school's degree presentation ceremony right now, but that should be over soon.  We have no plans for the day. Next week I promised B we could go to the tea room. This weekend we are avoiding all places close to the university.  Most of the graduates and families should be gone by tomorrow or Monday. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Got some tickets   Not the best seats...but in a our CFL - Canadian football league area...not many seats will be "great".  with 101,000 people in the building it's not about getting best seats.  It sure would be nice though.  But I'll take what we got.
> 
> We seen him 5 yrs ago and it was fantastic.  It's Garth.  If you love country music - then he is usually a fan favorite.  For us - he is!!!!  And it's even on a weekend! It will be a good weekend!


Congrats! And bonus that it is on a weekend.  Hope you have a great time. 


soniam said:


> I actually put my phone in airplane mode and silent, so that I am not awakened by it. It's on the table next to the bed though.


I never thought about setting it to airplane mode, but I would probably forget to take it off airplane mode. 



Lynne G said:


> Heck, they keep trying to discount sell baseball games’ tickets. In years past we’d jump on those, but with the crimes every day on the trains and in the city, we are not wanting to use public transportation nor drive our car into the city.


I miss being near a city with a major league baseball team. We have a minor league team.  The games can be fun, but it's just not the same. 


keishashadow said:


> Oh, that’s stressful Stuff, glad you snagged such great seats. I’m on some sort of VR waiting list they have to possibly be picked to buy Harry Styles tix a Madison garden end of august. Not for me mind you lol, the GD is doing a girl’s BD trip with her mom then.


He was B's favorite. I took her to a One Direction concert several years ago. Ear plugs were my best friend that night. 

I'm a little envious of Schumi's park time, but not of the heat. I'm a little over 4 months away from my trip. I am eagerly awaiting the release of AP rates. Last year it was around the last week of May for my October 1 trip, so I am hoping to see the rates for my September 20 trip soon.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick weekend stop in

Not much is happening here this weekend.  I am enjoying some quiet time alone in the house right now.  Watching Bridgerton as I don't have to listen to complaints about what is on the tv when I am alone watching.  It is currently not sure if it should rain or snow.  It's cold and windy.  They are forecasting a lovely rain/snow mix again  which honestly makes me want to puke.  

I have been watching (and making notes) of wait times, and this week at both Disney and Universal the wait times have been very low.  Great availability of LL and genie+ at the mouse house as well.  @schumigirl  definitely hit the perfect time to visit it seems.

Supper out last night was alright.  Not a place I would go to if I had a choice. but it was good.  Went out to fil's for birthday cake and to play with their new puppy they got.  

I am going to head out to hit sephora and a few other places I have been wanting to make a quick stop at.  I don't get enough time to go out shopping during the week over my lunch breaks.  And then finish off my outing at the gym.  That would make 4 session this week.  

Well, I should probably get a start on my day.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!  Happy nurse's day to our @Robo56  Nurses are the real heros and are the ones who actually make the hospitals run


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> But after getting showered we’ll head over for breakfast and then decide where to go……..another hot one ahead!


A novel way to roll in the parks, commando’ing is a tuff habit to break for me.  was thinking you may have hit more out of the box places that most locals there Lol


Charade67 said:


> This weekend we are avoiding all places close to the university. Most of the graduates and families should be gone by tomorrow or Monday.


Smart move!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Great availability of LL and genie+ at the mouse house as well


I’m thinking partially to do with that last month of school/no excused absences for trips for kiddos in most places here & fact most decided to delay trips until guardians of galaxy opens. 

Had to laugh, Epcot is absolutely not my fav park.  Found myself booking res there for majority of trip over 4th of July to increase odds of jumping thru the 7 am virtual Hoop Attempt.  Not looking forward to that ordeal again.  Was worse to have to tromp into MGM and do it in person tho.  baby steps


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am going to head out to hit sephora


I went to WM & sams & dodged the Mother’s Day shoppers, living the glamorous life Today.  Don’t have sephora or Ulta nearby if i wanted to stop.  Did order my olaplaex #3 i swear by, found a $15 off coupon on 2 yesterday.  Have been out of it for months, abuse my hair so much, it’s a need For me.

did grab myself one of the sams pizzas, one day special thing.  Going to eat 1/3 of it, then freeze enough for me to pull it out of freezer & have twice again.  can’t say it’s amazing but, better than most offered in pizza shops here.  Least it has a crisp crust.

also, put down our bets on the derby.  My oldest DS texted me from ATL, letting me now he put some $ in my paypal for us to bet…half for him, half for us.  He is now sitting on the top of the son mountain top .


----------



## ClapYourHands

schumigirl said:


> Our car showed 101F yesterday, I think averaging 97 around the parks……we were loving it…….but, yes, it’s not for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’ll be back soon enough pumpkin, but it is fabulous!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s one thing about the UK……we have the greenest of grass due to our rainfall. Looks so good though. Weirdly our lawns, particularly at the back of house have Scottish heather growing in them……no one else’s in this are has that……looks pretty but the gardener moans it affects the look,,….we quite like that purple tinge in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh chicken or steak…….tough choices! Love a good chicken salad, but then there’s not many meat dishes I don’t like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious minds wondering if you did the errands or not…………
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having a blast soniam…….thanks for asking…….
> 
> Like you I have notifications on silent during the night if I do take my phone upstairs, but if there was an emergency my family would call with the landline, so I don’t have to have it on during the night. Very rarely if ever take it to bed, but some folks have to I guess.
> 
> Hope you’re doing good…….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone who has a sister who quite recently retired after being a nurse all her days, love the tee! Yes, nurses are a special breed.
> 
> Inside cooking works well Keisha……..not worth getting soaked for…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She certainly does, and it is very much appreciated……..
> 
> 
> 
> Having a wonderful time here……yes, it is beautifully hot and there hasn’t been one single drop of rain yet, heat and sunshine all the way.
> 
> Yesterday was boiling hot, so spent some time in the parks which are busy but lines weren’t too bad, Velocicoaster was only around a 35 minute wait and Hagrids I think we were lucky with and waited 25 minutes. But folks were saying they waited longer at other times.
> 
> EP lines are all less than 10, mostly walk ons.
> 
> Enjoyed Ocean Prime last night then some Strong Water time…….again!! Night before Chef Carlos invited us to a tasting, with some dishes they’re bringing back and some new dishes for the menu, it was wonderful and a late night too for us!!!
> 
> No plans yet for today but think we’ll be driving somewhere and might go into the park tonight for a couple of hours.
> 
> But after getting showered we’ll head over for breakfast and then decide where to go……..another hot one ahead!


Glad the parks are manageable, and I’ve been monitoring wait times for our upcoming trip. Any insight on today’s times? They seemed a bit higher on the app than previous days, but I already assumed Saturday would be busier.

We’ll be there next Saturday without EP and I’m trying to plan. We will have EP for Sunday, but as I wasn’t interested in blowing my whole vacation budget on a suite in a premier hotel, Friday and Saturday nights will be off site. I assume crowd levels should be roughly similar.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, guess you file that into you can indeed hear a tree falling. Well, when it is a huge tree and it takes down a metal street light and electric wires as it ends fallen across the main street our street empties and you enter into.  Our neighbors are still without power, and street is blocked, so we have to go around the little town and drive though the corner church’s parking lot to get into our cul de sac. At least no traffic on that road for now.

Still raining and cool feeling.  Little one bought me a hanging plant, it’s so pretty, then we went to Whole Foods and got a cut bunch of tulips. We picked dark purple ones.  So, both are outside, getting watered well.  

And so, quiet and screen watching.  Glad to hear Schumi is enjoying the hot weather, and lower crowds. And hope Clap will have lots of park fun next week.


----------



## macraven

That is exciting that you are only a week out for your vacation to the Darkside!

ClapYourHands, I hope you come back and tell us about all the fun you had on your vacation


----------



## macraven

Yikes Lynne!
 At least the fallen tree was not next door from your house


----------



## Pumpkin1172

ClapYourHands said:


> We’ll be there next Saturday without EP and I’m trying to plan. We will have EP for Sunday, but as I wasn’t interested in blowing my whole vacation budget on a suite in a premier hotel, Friday and Saturday nights will be off site. I assume crowd levels should be roughly similar


Enjoy your park time!!!  I hope your able to ride everything you are wanting to.  I hope that you will stop back in and report how your trip went. 


Lynne G said:


> Well, guess you file that into you can indeed hear a tree falling. Well, when it is a huge tree and it takes down a metal street light and electric wires as it ends fallen across the main street our street empties and you enter into. Our neighbors are still without power, and street is blocked, so we have to go around the little town and drive though the corner church’s parking lot to get into our cul de sac. At least no traffic on that road for now.


Yikes, I hope that everything gets cleared quickly and that your neighbors get power back soon.

I did get Sephora and a few other places.  I did find a few items of clothing at a new to us store that recently opened here.  i haven't tried on yet to see if they actually fit.  Saving that for another day.  I did spoil myself with a new eyeshadow pallet from Sephora.  I typically wouldn't pay that much for a small little thing, but I have been eyeing it for awhile now.   I will say, not all eyeshadow is not made the same.  Our dd tells me that I am now a makeup snob lol.  I am learning it is the one thing I will pay more money for 

Still waiting for dh and our one ds to get home.  They are fixing on some of the toys to get ready for when spring actually arrives and our 2 weeks of summer we get.  Until they get home, I will enjoy another beverage.  I actually stopped at the beverage store and picked up a couple things to try.  Not sure what is for dinner yet, but it will be whatever dh's cc will buy


----------



## macraven

Just thought of something ClapYourHands, Saturday will be a lot more crowded that day than Sunday.

Pull up the park map and decide which major rides you really want to do
Hit those first when you first start your park day
The minor rides will be decent wait times later in the day

If you are a Harry Potter fan, it is easier to shop in the stores well before noon
Less crowded then as most hit the rides first.

Anything you buy in the shops, have your packages sent to the front store and pick them up before you leave the park

Makes it easy for you not having to deal with the bags.
Don’t lose your claim number
Take a picture of the name tags/ receipt they put on your bags so if you lose your merch slip, you can still claim your bagged items.

Your second day in the park you will find it easier to navigate and you will have your ep to use.

If you need any help or have questions while in the park,
Come to this thread and someone will help and guide you
Quite a few of us drop in during the day so you most likely can get help from any of us quickly

Try to take in some of the shows
Especially it the weather is hot

Bourne show is worth the time to see it
You don’t have to have seen the movie to figure it out
One great show is horror make up show.
Sit up front middle for it if you can.
If animal actors on parade is open, it’s a fun show!


----------



## soniam

Charade67 said:


> I never thought about setting it to airplane mode, but I would probably forget to take it off airplane mode.



It's habit now. After I wake up and use the restroom/wash hands, I immediately disable airplane mode and look for any texts or notifications.



Lynne G said:


> Well, guess you file that into you can indeed hear a tree falling. Well, when it is a huge tree and it takes down a metal street light and electric wires as it ends fallen across the main street our street empties and you enter into.  Our neighbors are still without power, and street is blocked, so we have to go around the little town and drive though the corner church’s parking lot to get into our cul de sac. At least no traffic on that road for now.



That reminds me. I had completely forgotten that DH's car got hit by a piece of tree/log while he was driving. I haven't seen it in person, because he left it at our metal building/shop outside of town and drove another car home. Luckily, he was fine. He was driving down the road and saw what he thought was a big bird flying toward the car. It turned out to be a big, thick piece of tree. He said it was log size. It broke the sunroof on the car into a bunch of shards of glass and dented the roof very heavily. It will be driveable to the body shop, but that's it. He had the sunroof cover closed, so not too much glass got into the car. He also had taken the shop vac back to the garage, so he was able to use that to vacuum out the glass. We have to wait for a couple of weeks to get it into the body shop. They are really good and always have a long wait.


----------



## macraven

All I can say to you soniam is ……WOW
That is scary!

( how could you have forgotten to tell us about that as it’s big time OMG stuff!!)

I’m glad to read he was not injured and he had to been freaked out when it happened !

It is easier to get a car fixed than your husband


----------



## Robo56

Happy Mother’s Day to all the Sans moms. Enjoy your special day.


----------



## Lynne G

A very happy Mother’s Day to you Robo, and thank you for being a nurse.  Great reasons to be reminded of those that take care of us.  

Well, I said I’d like to take advantage of the early our.  Asked that we leave in about 1/2 hour.  I have yet to see little one.  

Oh my, I am so glad your DH was okay, Son.  So scary.  Cars can be repaired.  Nice you have a spare he can drive while car goes into the shop.  Yeah, when those thieves broke the glass of older one’s car, we used our big shop vac to try to get the glass up.  It was everywhere. 

Yep, Mac, glad it was not a tree next to our home, and even more glad that tree decided to block the road and not destroy my neighbor’s home.  We walked down to see it last lay afternoon, it was huge.  Older one said he saw trucks there last night, as road was still blocked when he came home last night.  I’m sure it will be cleared soon.  

It’s still raining. But at least both of us have nice raincoats and there is an umbrella in the car.  Early news said rain should be clearing by lunchtime.  And then some glorious sunny days before more rain for the next weekend in the 7 day forecast.  But yay, seeing 70’s degrees highs in that forecast.  

Ooh, May take a peak, and see if anywhere near our expected time to leave is correct.


----------



## keishashadow

For the brothers (& sisters) from ’nuther mothers


Going to surely miss my two elder boys today still working out of town, makes me appreciate they do live so close.  

DiL invited us to dinner, I declined, said just bring down that pulled pork you were going to make & I’ll add it to the spread I’m cooking.  Old habits die hard, prefer not to eat out on the holidays, just too much fussing going on & food usually suffers.

said spread=grilled chicken, pepperoni rolls, corn on cob, baked taters, tossed salad, some sort of pasta salad TBD & a banana split dessert I make rarely as so sugar laden.  Ok, now I’m hungry, need to make some bacon pronto lol

have a wonderful day ladies 



Lynne G said:


> Well, when it is a huge tree and it takes down a metal street light and electric wires as it ends fallen across the main street our street empties and you enter into.


in our area we have the state’s largest stand of giant elms on a quiet street, up the next ridge top.  up-river, around the next bend, have had same storm issues as us.  Really, got it worse this time.  one of those trees wound up going Root up.  Lucky for them it landed in between the houses this time!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I typically wouldn't pay that much for a small little thing, but I have been eyeing it for awhile now. I will say, not all eyeshadow is not made the same. Our dd tells me that I am now a makeup snob lol. I am learning it is the one thing I will pay more money for


Same, but certain makeup brands are truly worth the tiny splurge as to performance.  Only thing is it makes me hesitate to toss out eye makeup as recommended every month or so lol


macraven said:


> Anything you buy in the shops, have your packages sent to the front store and pick them up before you leave the park


They still do that?  Wish WDW would bring it back, more so the resort delivery feature.  they tried to blame it on covid when i asked last trip, um yea, sure lol…just don’t have the employees to maintain the service.


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family








Lynne G said:


> Robo, good to hear from you, and nice to have a grandson visit. If weather is warm, a walk along the river sounds like a perfect way to spend some time today. Hope you are feeling good, and hope to cross paths with you this Fall



Thanks Lynne. Hope your tea is yummy this morning and you are enjoying your Mother’s Day.


The blue won't grab well or stay long if your hair isn't light enough. My natural color is blonde, but it's a darker shade now that I am older. I get it bleached to a platinum blonde, almost white. The light blue I am sporting now still only hangs around for a couple of weeks before it fades too much and I have to redye it. It's much lighter now than in my avatar pic. It's more work than I had initially thought it would be, but I enjoy it.


So glad to hear you get the results you want. Looks cool.




Charade67 said:


> I am sorry we will miss each other.



Me too. Hopefully next year.




keishashadow said:


> I dug up garden plot approx 12 X 20 feet Today. Figure i will sleep like TWD. soil heavy & wet, will let it dry out a bit before i attack it with hoe & rake. rewarding myself with a piece of ghiradelli



You need a chocolate sundae after that dig.

What else do you plant in your garden besides tomatoes?




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Crossing my fingers, as I had an in-person interview with our health authority. I almost didn't apply to this job posting, as it is higher level of admin work, but I have lots of customer service based experience and cash handling experience (which was some of the preferred qualifications) It is not a permanent position, but it is also not just a term position either. Hours are what I already am working and would honestly prefer. But I would work different hours if it meant getting my foot in the door.




Sending you good wishes thst you get the position you area applying for.




schumigirl said:


> Good flight, hotel is perfect again and we just enjoyed some good food, cocktails and banter in Strong Water…….



Schumi so glad to hear you made it safely to Orlando and you all are enjoying the warm weather, good food and fellowship with your friends.





Charade67 said:


> I have been wearing my crocs everywhere lately. The are the most comfortable shoes I have right now.



Hope your toe feels better soon.

Is it your big toe?  If you have ever had issues with kidney stones and Doc has ruled out stress fracture or arthritis flare up have them rule out gout.




soniam said:


> I won't be following my keto diet no matter what though while on vacation. I will just eat less cookie, right Plus, alcohol is liquid and doesn't really matter



Sounds like you have a plan to enjoy your vacation.

You will be hiking off what ever you eat and drink anyway so enjoy what ever you want.


We all need to look in the mirror on Sunday and smile, knowing we’ve done our best by our kiddos!

Amen. Wise words.


I found out yesterday that the instructor for my digital editing class is one of dh’s former students. I think I will keep quiet about that and hope he doesn’t remember my name.

 interesting. I’am sure it won’t matter. I bet you will breeze the through the class.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Eagerly sitting in the virtual waiting room at ticketmaster. Garth Brooks has only ONE Canadian stop and luckily it is where the kids live. So I'm trying to snag some tickets. And of course, now more family members are reaching out and hoping I can snag some for them too. I seem to have good luck getting tickets. Sooooooooooooooooooooo hopefully in about 45 minutes I'll have tickets in-hand





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Got some tickets  Not the best seats...but in a our CFL - Canadian football league area...not many seats will be "great". with 101,000 people in the building it's not about getting best seats. It sure would be nice though. But I'll take what we got.



Congratulations on scoring your Garth Brooks tickets. He is not only an incredible performer he is an all around good guy.




keishashadow said:


> For Robo, take a bow! Happy nurses‘ day/weekend!



Thank you Keisha. Awesome minion tee.



macraven said:


> Thanks for sharing that about nurses day keisha .
> 
> Hope Robbie has a great day
> 
> I think she knows more than some doctors I have seen..



Thank you Mac.



schumigirl said:


> As someone who has a sister who quite recently retired after being a nurse all her days, love the tee! Yes, nurses are a special breed.



I hope your sis is enjoying her retirement.

My older sister and myself are retired and our younger sister K is still working. She is a awesome Nurse.




soniam said:


> That reminds me. I had completely forgotten that DH's car got hit by a piece of tree/log while he was driving. I haven't seen it in person, because he left it at our metal building/shop outside of town and drove another car home. Luckily, he was fine. He was driving down the road and saw what he thought was a big bird flying toward the car. It turned out to be a big, thick piece of tree. He said it was log size. It broke the sunroof on the car into a bunch of shards of glass and dented the roof very heavily. It will be driveable to the body shop, but that's it. He had the sunroof cover closed, so not too much glass got into the car. He also had taken the shop vac back to the garage, so he was able to use that to vacuum out the glass. We have to wait for a couple of weeks to get it into the body shop. They are really good and always have a long wait.



Wow.......so glad to hear he was not injured, but scary experience for sure.



Up early this morning having a big mug of coffee. The sun is just starting to peek through. It’s 52 now and will warm up to 72. Temps are going to climb this week.

Planning on going to church this morning. I will have to do something with my broomhilda hair......LOL. I washed it yesterday evening and let it air dry. I have been losing hair post Covid. Hope it stops soon or there won’t to be much left. My hair dresser suggested I use Nioxin shampoo. I have been using it for about a month.

I have been busy in the yard. Weather has been really nice here for enjoying time in the garden.

I have also been working on our big master closet. I took a large load of clothes, shoes and purses to a local charity place. I will finish up tomorrow hopefully.

We are meeting up for lunch with our family today. Granddaughter made reservations at a local restaurant. It will be nice to see everyone and enjoy a good meal.


Enjoy Mother’s Day everyone. I hope your family celebrates you today. You all deserve it.


----------



## schumigirl

@Charade67  yep, enjoying our time and the heat too……hope you enjoy the tearoom next week, always a rather lovely thing to do.

@Pumpkin1172  yes, it’s perfect right now for us, we love to visit in May and I love Sephora, still to visit them this time.

@keishashadow I admire your park commando style! I couldn’t do it, I think I’d fail miserably even trying……lol……

That is one heck of a picture you posted!!! Those folks were so lucky…..and enjoy your Mothers Day feast, it sounds amazing as your food always does!

@soniam I‘m glad your husband was ok and unhurt, yes metal is far easier to fix! 


@ClapYourHands  Welcome to the thread……. 

We don‘t tend to visit the parks on weekends, far too busy for us usually especially with this being Mother’s Day weekend, so can’t help with wait times I’m afraid. But hopefully you’ll be ok and not too bad next weekend……you’re so close to your trip! 

@macraven….some good advice above as always……hope you’re having a lovely day and enjoying some lovely weather too!

@Robo56 Hope you have a wonderful day today and good luck with the hair. I was losing hair last summer and it was all down to stress……..as soon as we could travel again, it was fine……lol…….

Have a lovely day with your family…….



Lazy morning today, got some laundry in at the moment, then we have the Mother’s Day brunch this afternoon, looking forward to that a lot!!!

We were so lucky last night to meet up with  Raeven who does fabulous trip reports on here, she is so lovely in person as is her boyfriend Josh. We were sitting beside each other last night in Strong Water bar…….I was so glad she said hello and we managed to meet up finally……

Very late night for us again and one or two cocktails more than we should have……although they did keep giving us samples to try……(always blame someone else lol) fun night though!

Off to put washing in dryer……..Have a lovely day


----------



## cam757

Happy Mother's Day! 

Back from a lovely trip to UOR. It was nice to be back. Our first stop was Teak for lunch...they have the best hamburgers. We enjoyed our first stay at HRH. The staff was wonderful. We really enjoyed Club level. It was a nice surprise having a choice of specialty cocktails in addition to beer and wine. The room was nice but it could do with a little more lightening in the bathroom area. We didn't spend a lot of time at the pool but we did enjoy a delicious lunch at the Beach Club. It was an enjoyable stay but I think our preference is RPR. It just seems a bit more relaxing there.  The parks were great as usual. We went to at least one park every day. We rode all our usuals. Hagrids is just the best. We rode it twice and waited about 45 minutes the first time and 25 the second time. We rode Velocioaster once. That one is a bit much for me. I don't like it when I come out of my seat. I liked to be firmly planted. Lol. When we were in line I swear I saw the sunglasses I lost last May.  There is a spot in line right beside the water where the line switchbacks towards the building, we were looking in the water and there must be 20 pairs of glasses in that spot and Im pretty sure I saw mine in the water...lol.

The flight there was great, even landed 15 minutes early. The flight home was delayed due to plane issues so our plans to be in our driveway at 530pm  turned into 130am. It was a looong day. It made for an even longer day at work just a few hours later. DS was not happy he had to go to school but he pushed through as well. Dh was the smart one and took the whole week off. 

Had a nice day scrapbooking with friends yesterday. First time since November. I didn't get a lot done but never really do. Just enjoy catching up with old friends. 

Getting ready to head out for an early seafood dinner for Mother's Day. Too tired to cook. If the wait is too long we will come up with something else. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## macraven

Cam…. That was 8 hours wait to get on the plane !!
I can feel your pain on that long delay for returning home 

You beat my record by hours when my flight was once delayed 

Enjoy your Mother’s Day dinner out for today!
A person can never go wrong with sea food 
( unless they have allergies)


----------



## Lynne G

Zoo fun, then a too filling lunch at a
Mad Mex, a Target run with sone iced coffee, and a great Mothers Day so far.

Ooh I think I can get it:


Was feeding time for many, so was fun to see them eat.

You looking at me?


Funny monkey.  They were active, so were hard to get a picture.

First time we saw the red panda out, so  cuddly looking one:


And yeah, don’t blame this guy:


If ever a day if relaxing, it’s a Sunday.


----------



## soniam

Happy Mother’s Day everyone!!!!!!! I hope everyone has a great day.

@cam757 Plane issues are just so crazy lately. I constantly think about it now when it comes time to travel. Glad you made it home OK though.


----------



## cam757

soniam said:


> Happy Mother’s Day everyone!!!!!!! I hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> @cam757 Plane issues are just so crazy lately. I constantly think about it now when it comes time to travel. Glad you made it home OK though.


Thanks!  We flew to MCO on SW with no problems but our flight home was through Delta. The plane was completely boarded but they found a hydraulic leak when doing their inspection before take off. On the bright side, at least they discovered it before we took off. Just took a ridiculous amount of time to get rebooked.


----------



## Charade67

Belated happy mother's day. I had my typical lazy Sunday. This may be my last lazy day for awhile. Classes start tomorrow. 



Lynne G said:


> Well, guess you file that into you can indeed hear a tree falling. Well, when it is a huge tree and it takes down a metal street light and electric wires as it ends fallen across the main street our street empties and you enter into. Our neighbors are still without power, and street is blocked, so we have to go around the little town and drive though the corner church’s parking lot to get into our cul de sac. At least no traffic on that road for now.


Yikes! Hope the neighbors weren't without power too long and didn't get much damage. 


soniam said:


> That reminds me. I had completely forgotten that DH's car got hit by a piece of tree/log while he was driving. I haven't seen it in person, because he left it at our metal building/shop outside of town and drove another car home. Luckily, he was fine. He was driving down the road and saw what he thought was a big bird flying toward the car. It turned out to be a big, thick piece of tree. He said it was log size. It broke the sunroof on the car into a bunch of shards of glass and dented the roof very heavily. It will be driveable to the body shop, but that's it. He had the sunroof cover closed, so not too much glass got into the car. He also had taken the shop vac back to the garage, so he was able to use that to vacuum out the glass. We have to wait for a couple of weeks to get it into the body shop. They are really good and always have a long wait.


Wow, that is very scary.  So glad your dh is okay. 


Robo56 said:


> Is it your big toe? If you have ever had issues with kidney stones and Doc has ruled out stress fracture or arthritis flare up have them rule out gout.


It's the little toe. She did mention gout, but ruled it out. She said that gout would be very painful. 


cam757 said:


> Back from a lovely trip to UOR.





cam757 said:


> The flight there was great, even landed 15 minutes early. The flight home was delayed due to plane issues so our plans to be in our driveway at 530pm turned into 130am. It was a looong day. It made for an even longer day at work just a few hours later. DS was not happy he had to go to school but he pushed through as well. Dh was the smart one and took the whole week off.


Glad you had a good trip.  Bummer about the flight delay,  but glad you made it home safely. 



Lynne G said:


> First time we saw the red panda out, so cuddly looking one:


So cute! I love red pandas, but they can be so elusive. 


10:00  already.  I should try to get some sleep. Not looking forward to going into work tomorrow.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah a Monday is here after a longer weekend.  And yay, that sunrise was clear, so a most glorious sunny day.  And another yay, as more seasonal 68 degrees the high today.  45 degrees out now, so jacket would still be needed.  Will be commuting tomorrow, so I can see me having a jacket, then trying not to forget to bring it home, as doubt will need it with coming home tomorrow, and even Wednesday, is the same weather as today. But thankful, back to telecommuting the rest of the week and today. 

Oh my, it’s the back to routine week day  for me.  Early riser with quicker getting up, and tea and screen. 

So, ugh Cam, I hate a travel plane delay, I’ve been delayed where we should have gotten in at 8pm, we got in at 4am, and had a reservation with friends for breakfast a half hour away, at 8 am. We did make that breakfast, though a few minutes late, and were all tired the rest of the day.  Thankfully, those delays are not the norm. Though over the years, we have had delays of just an hour or so, or one’s like that early hour arriving, where we got gift cards for future travel, and had to rebook when flights were cancelled. Glad you had a good trip.  Should be plotting for more fun. 

Thus, hope all had a good weekend, and thought of mom and thanked a nurse.  A most Marvelous Monday all.


----------



## Charade67

Quick mom brag post. B finally  got the grade on her last paper. She made the Dean’s list.


----------



## soniam

I will be a little scarce this week. Heading out tomorrow morning to WDW for my friends' wedding on Friday. Got to finish packing and last minute stuff. Epcot food booths, here I come

@Charade67 Congrats to you and your daughter! That's excellent!


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Son, and find some yum to eat and drink.  

Yay for B!  Nice accomplishment, making dean’s list.  Right to be a proud mom, Charade.    

Well, what for lunch?  Snap Pizza.  We like Blaze better, but only one I know of for now is at Disney Springs, when we are there awhile ago.  So, Snap will do.  Traffic, though was nasty, why everyone out at lunch today?  

Glorious blue, deep blue skies, with not a cloud in sight.  Little one bought flower seeds to plant, so suggested we do that after I sign off.  And I might have to go find a pair of dress pants for tomorrow.  Sigh.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick mid-paper shuffle stop in 

It seems we all blinked and the weekend was done - even with it being Mother's Day!

Had a quiet great day yesterday.  We did some of our regular routine - grocery shopping.  That is the best day to go out.  Everyone else is too busy trying to do mother's day stuff.  So we were in and out quicker than usual.  We usually go early to avoid the crowds anyways - but it was pretty quiet in the stores.  We did go out for supper.  Dh and boys took me out to the local steak house with dessert at Dairy Queen for a hot fudge sunday.  I was surprisingly spoiled with a giftcard for a day in a spa here in town and flowers as well.  I guess since I didn't get anything last year (as per our health authority they were still in quarantine from me contracting the thing that shall not be named) so they spoiled me this year. 

I hope everyone had a wonderful mother's day - no matter what category of motherhood you fall into. 



soniam said:


> That reminds me. I had completely forgotten that DH's car got hit by a piece of tree/log while he was driving.


WOW   Your dh's guardian angels were protecting him that day!  I hope that the repairs are completed quickly


keishashadow said:


> said spread=grilled chicken, pepperoni rolls, corn on cob, baked taters, tossed salad, some sort of pasta salad TBD & a banana split dessert I make rarely as so sugar laden. Ok, now I’m hungry, need to make some bacon pronto lol


Yum...let me clean up the Hommer Simpson pool of drool that seems to have formed on my desk and paperwork.  Sounds like it was a tasty spread!


Robo56 said:


> I washed it yesterday evening and let it air dry. I have been losing hair post Covid. Hope it stops soon or there won’t to be much left. My hair dresser suggested I use Nioxin shampoo. I have been using it for about a month.


I have been battling the same thing since I had covid!  My hair not NOT the same.  It is dry and seems to break easily.  It has never been like that before.  I have always had extremely healthy hair and even to the point, I try to rock my natural curls so that I don't have to use a blowdryer or any type of irons on my hair.  It has taken lots of work to get it back into shape, but I can see the new growth coming back.  Have faith - what has broken off or lost will come back.  This is NOT an uncommon symptom that people have noticed after having covid. 


schumigirl said:


> We were so lucky last night to meet up with Raeven who does fabulous trip reports on here, she is so lovely in person as is her boyfriend Josh. We were sitting beside each other last night in Strong Water bar…….I was so glad she said hello and we managed to meet up finally……


That is awesome.  I have read many of her trip reports! 


cam757 said:


> Back from a lovely trip to UOR. It was nice to be back. Our first stop was Teak for lunch...they have the best hamburgers. We enjoyed our first stay at HRH. The staff was wonderful. We really enjoyed Club level. It was a nice surprise having a choice of specialty cocktails in addition to beer and wine. The room was nice but it could do with a little more lightening in the bathroom area. We didn't spend a lot of time at the pool but we did enjoy a delicious lunch at the Beach Club. It was an enjoyable stay but I think our preference is RPR. It just seems a bit more relaxing there. The parks were great as usual. We went to at least one park every day. We rode all our usuals. Hagrids is just the best. We rode it twice and waited about 45 minutes the first time and 25 the second time. We rode Velocioaster once. That one is a bit much for me. I don't like it when I come out of my seat. I liked to be firmly planted. Lol. When we were in line I swear I saw the sunglasses I lost last May. There is a spot in line right beside the water where the line switchbacks towards the building, we were looking in the water and there must be 20 pairs of glasses in that spot and Im pretty sure I saw mine in the water...lol.


Yay on a return to the parks!  I know that the airports in Canada are extremely understaffed causing many delays and 4-5 hr long waits to ge through security and customs.  It is mind blowing.  Just another check showing inept our fed government actually is.  It's a freaking circus act here lately.  It's even worse if you need to renew your passport. 


Lynne G said:


> h a Monday is here after a longer weekend. And yay, that sunrise was clear, so a most glorious sunny day. And another yay, as more seasonal 68 degrees the high today. 45 degrees out now, so jacket would still be needed. Will be commuting tomorrow, so I can see me having a jacket, then trying not to forget to bring it home, as doubt will need it with coming home tomorrow, and even Wednesday, is the same weather as today. But thankful, back to telecommuting the rest of the week and today.


Your weather sounds lovely!  We woke up to a small accumulation of snow.  It was cold, with a ssnow/rain mix all weekend.  It finally got cold enough last night for it to stick.  Ugh... I am soooooooooooooooo done with the weather. 


Charade67 said:


> Quick mom brag post. B finally got the grade on her last paper. She made the Dean’s list.


What a great accomplishment!  You have every right to brag!

Well, I should shuffle more papers around and get some spreadsheets sent to head office. 
Have a great day everyone!!!!
Edited to add my view this morning


----------



## Charade67

soniam said:


> I will be a little scarce this week. Heading out tomorrow morning to WDW for my friends' wedding on Friday. Got to finish packing and last minute stuff. Epcot food booths, here I come


How fun. Hope you have a great time and good weather. 


soniam said:


> @Charade67 Congrats to you and your daughter! That's excellent!


Thanks Sonia.


Lynne G said:


> Yay for B! Nice accomplishment, making dean’s list. Right to be a proud mom, Charade.


Thanks Lynne.


Lynne G said:


> Well, what for lunch? Snap Pizza. We like Blaze better, but only one I know of for now is at Disney Springs, when we are there awhile ago. So, Snap will do. Traffic, though was nasty, why everyone out at lunch today?


I'm not familiar with Snap, but we have a Blaze here. I love being able to customize individual pizzas. B only gets pepperoni, and sometimes I prefer something more creative. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Your weather sounds lovely! We woke up to a small accumulation of snow. It was cold, with a ssnow/rain mix all weekend. It finally got cold enough last night for it to stick. Ugh... I am soooooooooooooooo done with the weather.


Yuck. Hope this is the last of it. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> What a great accomplishment! You have every right to brag!


Thanks pumpkin. 


I am trying to navigate my new classes. Things have changed a lot since the last time I took online classes. One of the things all the classes require is that we post an an introduction about ourselves. I was reading some of them and one guy's name seemed so familiar. I checked work records and yes, he was once a client at my office. I will be keeping that bit of information to myself.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, I’m commuting tomorrow, with going to see a good handful of my coworkers, and my brother just called to say, my niece is positive, so she is now going to virtual class for the next week.  She is vaccinated, but hey, been in class with kids and she’s 8 years old.  Says she’s coughing and stuffy nose.  Masks are not required at my work.  I will be wearing one.  I hope to goodness, as also vaccinated, that I don’t catch anything from being in my building tomorrow.  Sigh.  And even more yeah news I don’t want to hear, as DH said his DC office was back to work, and all were sent home today, as several positives were found today.  

And since such a glorious sunny day, steaks on the grill.  Yay!


----------



## macraven

Soniam
Have a safe flight and lots of fun for the wedding 

And enjoy your time at the motherland !

See ya when you return home here.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Quick mom brag post. B finally  got the grade on her last paper. She made the Dean’s list.



Congratulations to your daughter, quite an achievement. 



soniam said:


> I will be a little scarce this week. Heading out tomorrow morning to WDW for my friends' wedding on Friday. Got to finish packing and last minute stuff. Epcot food booths, here I come



Have a lovely time…….



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick mid-paper shuffle stop in
> 
> It seems we all blinked and the weekend was done - even with it being Mother's Day!
> 
> Had a quiet great day yesterday.  We did some of our regular routine - grocery shopping.  That is the best day to go out.  Everyone else is too busy trying to do mother's day stuff.  So we were in and out quicker than usual.  We usually go early to avoid the crowds anyways - but it was pretty quiet in the stores.  We did go out for supper.  Dh and boys took me out to the local steak house with dessert at Dairy Queen for a hot fudge sunday.  I was surprisingly spoiled with a giftcard for a day in a spa here in town and flowers as well.  I guess since I didn't get anything last year (as per our health authority they were still in quarantine from me contracting the thing that shall not be named) so they spoiled me this year.
> 
> I hope everyone had a wonderful mother's day - no matter what category of motherhood you fall into.
> 
> 
> WOW   Your dh's guardian angels were protecting him that day!  I hope that the repairs are completed quickly
> 
> Yum...let me clean up the Hommer Simpson pool of drool that seems to have formed on my desk and paperwork.  Sounds like it was a tasty spread!
> 
> I have been battling the same thing since I had covid!  My hair not NOT the same.  It is dry and seems to break easily.  It has never been like that before.  I have always had extremely healthy hair and even to the point, I try to rock my natural curls so that I don't have to use a blowdryer or any type of irons on my hair.  It has taken lots of work to get it back into shape, but I can see the new growth coming back.  Have faith - what has broken off or lost will come back.  This is NOT an uncommon symptom that people have noticed after having covid.
> 
> That is awesome.  I have read many of her trip reports!
> 
> Yay on a return to the parks!  I know that the airports in Canada are extremely understaffed causing many delays and 4-5 hr long waits to ge through security and customs.  It is mind blowing.  Just another check showing inept our fed government actually is.  It's a freaking circus act here lately.  It's even worse if you need to renew your passport.
> 
> Your weather sounds lovely!  We woke up to a small accumulation of snow.  It was cold, with a ssnow/rain mix all weekend.  It finally got cold enough last night for it to stick.  Ugh... I am soooooooooooooooo done with the weather.
> 
> What a great accomplishment!  You have every right to brag!
> 
> Well, I should shuffle more papers around and get some spreadsheets sent to head office.
> Have a great day everyone!!!!
> Edited to add my view this morning
> View attachment 668088



UK airports are experiencing similar issues. Long waits just to get through security. We had Fast Trak and were so grateful we did, less than 7 minutes compared to 2 hours. The airport we flew from and that particular terminal are not doing too bad, but without Fast Trak…..nightmare.

As for passports, yes, they are telling us 10 weeks here, but Kyle renewed his in April and he was lucky and got his back in 5 weeks. But for some folks, my goodness it’s a nightmare.

Snow!!! No, time for it to go……





Well, we’ve been here a week now and it hasn’t flown past for some reason…….it’s just been nice and relaxing.

Had a fabulous day today…….rode Velocicoaster twice, line for Hagrids was ridiculous so we didn’t bother and had a fabulous experience with Spider-Man.

Weather is glorious…….we had a lovely breeze today which just took the edge off the heat….not complaining as the weather has been gorgeous since we arrived.

Trying to decide between parks or Sarasota tomorrow……will decide in the morning after breakfast.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, that Taco Tuesday is here, and yay the day, Mac can have her Taco Bell meal. 

And so, no matter where, online early.  With this view for today, out my window:


Yep, I do work in the city, but in the far NE of it. 

Still quiet as many are not as early as I am.  

Gloriously sunny again, with a little cool feeling breeze, but still will see 70 degrees this afternoon.  54 degrees out now, and a bit cool feeling inside, but have a open sweater like jacket to wear soon,  As holding tea mug, is only warning my hands.


----------



## keishashadow

Nice, quite start to what looks like a full day here.  weather was glorious yesterday, hope it holds for awhile so we can resume the yard work…whee 

the mr & I are both packing in many dr & dentist appts this month as health insurance will change next month i.e. new deductible.  Mine will switch yet again in August.  Hope to not spend a dime on an aspirin in June or July lol.

Mother’s Day was very nice Here.  eldest DS‘s family gifted the two of us zoo memberships.  cardiac hills there, mostly shady though, will make for some nice walks as only half an hour from home in regular traffic.  Another gave us GC to cover two trips to Texas Roadhouse (yum).  The other borrowed money from me.  Something never change, no matter the day



schumigirl said:


> then we have the Mother’s Day brunch this afternoon, looking forward to that a lot!!!


How was it This year?  


cam757 said:


> Our first stop was Teak for lunch...they have the best hamburgers.


Indeed.  speaking as one who mostly dwells at WDW, is it wrong to wish it was located south of U vs north?  surprised they never opened another in celebration area.


cam757 said:


> The flight home was delayed due to plane issues so our plans to be in our driveway at 530pm turned into 130am.


Oh geez, what a way to end a trip.  Did they offer any compensation for your inconvenience?  My understanding is they all are getting very tight fisted for nearly all issues other than flight crew staffing


Lynne G said:


> Zoo fun


Sounds like a nice day


soniam said:


> Plane issues are just so crazy lately. I constantly think about it now when it comes time to travel


For me it’s focused on the way, not home…new benefit of retirement 


cam757 said:


> On the bright side, at least they discovered it before we took off. Just took a ridiculous amount of time to get rebooked.


Seriously!!!


Charade67 said:


> She said that gout would be very painful.


Mr went thru it once.  The RXs worked very quickly for him.  Only one reoccurrence & knowing the symptoms had it stopped within a few days.


soniam said:


> I will be a little scarce this week. Heading out tomorrow morning to WDW for my friends' wedding on Friday. Got to finish packing and last minute stuff. Epcot food booths, here I come


Enjoy enjoy!  Curious to see what you find interesting @ the booths, we absolutely struck out this year.  Was rather slim pickings for us in the past spring & fall too tho.  


Pumpkin1172 said:


> dessert at Dairy Queen for a hot fudge sunday


I see what you did there lol.  I’m more of a blizzard girl there.  


Pumpkin1172 said:


> let me clean up the Hommer Simpson pool of drool that seems to have formed on my desk and paperwork.


Hahaha 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> have been battling the same thing since I had covid! My hair not NOT the same. It is dry and seems to break easily.


two of my DS have said the same thing.  Like Robbie they’ve tried various products. nexxus with biotin seems to help the best.  Bought them both multivitamins too, the one who took them consistently for a few months seems to be faring better On that front.


Charade67 said:


> I checked work records and yes, he was once a client at my office. I will be keeping that bit of information to myself.


two of my DS who work in medical field said hippa is no joke, they receive mandated training every year to meet their licensing requirements.  Has to be awkward meeting patients outside of the professional environment in those situations.


Lynne G said:


> my niece is positive, so she is now going to virtual class for the next week. She is vaccinated, but hey, been in class with kids and she’s 8 years old.


Aw, poor kid.  Good luck to her


Lynne G said:


> DH said his DC office was back to work, and all were sent home today, as several positives were found today.


sigh, talk about a waste of time & effort along with health scares there.  

Not to be a downer, the rates are up 10% here.   thinking even further spread, as most now doing self tests & not reporting.  Hopefully, more time spent outdoors in fresh air will put an end to that.  I’m guessing some Easter group visits’ fallout.  along with new variants & many not fully vaxxed, it’s really not an unexpected development in my book

Had somebody recently mention the above & pointedly inquire if we were going to cancel our various summer travel.  poor dear, she seemed so disappointed when I emphatically said no.  Explained we will follow the same common sense protocols we’ve employed since we started to travel again.  

while that wolf in sheep’s clothing was visibly shaking her head, I was this close to reminding her I’ve never seen her wear a mask properly.  Bonus points, she enjoys a heavy social calendar, including hours spent inside bars smoozing = zero room to judge another In my book.

Those who know me in RL will be shocked I took the high road.  




Lynne G said:


> Yep, I do work in the city, but in the far NE of it.



Hopefully, you escape most of the traffic


----------



## Lynne G

Hah, your kids Keisha, but nice presents from 2 out of 3.  Yeah, my morning commute is easy, as I leave before the sun comes up. The afternoon one, always lots of traffic, and when school is in session, usually I add 10 more minutes to the drive home, as by the time the senior high kids get out, rush hour starts.  

Oh I’m so ready for lunch.  Will still do my lunchtime walk.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick morning stop in 

Not much to report here.  The snow was still here this morning  It finally stopped snowing around 9:00 pm last night.  Hopefully the weather forecast is correct and we will get to 14C or 57F.  That I can live with!  I stayed in last night - no gym.  Once I was home...that was it.  I wasn't moving!  Supper was ham and scalloped potatoes.  It was a perfect meal for a cold gross day.

Not much on the agenda for today.  Work is slow.  It's our slow season now.  Going to do a little organizing and cleaning of my office.  Time to purge a few things that are no longer used.  


Charade67 said:


> I am trying to navigate my new classes. Things have changed a lot since the last time I took online classes. One of the things all the classes require is that we post an an introduction about ourselves. I was reading some of them and one guy's name seemed so familiar. I checked work records and yes, he was once a client at my office. I will be keeping that bit of information to myself.


I felt the same way, when I first started.  You will do fantastic!!!  Once you get into your groove, you will rock it!  But I will admit I hated doing an introduction of myself in discussion boards.  



keishashadow said:


> Bought them both multivitamins too, the one who took them consistently for a few months seems to be faring better On that front.


I have been wanting to try that.  I think I'll be picking up the one I have been eyeing.  My hair has never been thick...but now  It is nice to know that it worked for someone.  


keishashadow said:


> Had somebody recently mention the above & pointedly inquire if we were going to cancel our various summer travel. poor dear, she seemed so disappointed when I emphatically said no. Explained we will follow the same common sense protocols we’ve employed since we started to travel again.


I hate when people comment about us travelling as much as we do - Florida, going to see the kids, family in different areas.  I just politely remind them my perspective of the virus is different from others, as we have been working full time this whole time   NO hiding at home for us.  


Lynne G said:


> Oh I’m so ready for lunch. Will still do my lunchtime walk.


I will be hitting a few stores this week over lunch to get some steps in.  Too cold and windy yet to do any outside walking.  

Well, I should get going and shuffle a few more papers.  

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It is nice to know that it worked for someone.


Good luck!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> hate when people comment about us travelling as much as we do


Seriously, such unsolicited, back-handed advice verges into some very tacky territory lol


----------



## buckeev

Howdy SANs folk! Horrible, absentee Disboarder BuckeeV here! Time is just flying by every day! Happy Belated Mum’s Day to all you SuperHuman Gals! We owe y’all our life. Literally. 
so much going on here but a couple of “highlights”….
Cousin Andy’s hurricane Harvey home rebuild is almost finished! There have been some issues with contractors, of course, but it is gonna be such an incredible upgrade for this guy who has never had anything nice in his life. I don’t recall how much of the specifics I have shared here but “short“ story is: 
Patricia’s mentally challenged cousin had 2-1/2 feet of flood water in his house when Hurricane Harvey inundated the NE corner of Harris County with FIVE FEET of rain in 5 days.. Knocked the 120 year old house off it’s foundation. We housed him temporarily while we had it reset and then we made about 20K worth of ”bandaid fixes” to get essential stuff working again. Patricia started working on securing some help. Big help.
Fast forward a few years to January of this year…got the word all of the paperwork was finally approved! They tore down the old house on February 26th and it is about 95% done now! Since his Dad died 13 years ago, Patricia and I and her parents-when they were able-have been responsible for almost every aspect of this guy’s life. We.Are.Tired!  But SOOOO happy for him.

 And, oh yeah, I’m going to Disneyland! ( Seriousl. I AM really going to Disneyland later this month!) Driving The BEETLE!  Deets to follow. (LOL…. “Deets”…using the cool kids words.)


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 668215
> Nice, quite start to what looks like a full day here.  weather was glorious yesterday, hope it holds for awhile so we can resume the yard work…whee
> 
> the mr & I are both packing in many dr & dentist appts this month as health insurance will change next month i.e. new deductible.  Mine will switch yet again in August.  Hope to not spend a dime on an aspirin in June or July lol.
> 
> Mother’s Day was very nice Here.  eldest DS‘s family gifted the two of us zoo memberships.  cardiac hills there, mostly shady though, will make for some nice walks as only half an hour from home in regular traffic.  Another gave us GC to cover two trips to Texas Roadhouse (yum).  The other borrowed money from me.  Something never change, no matter the day
> 
> 
> How was it This year?
> 
> Indeed.  speaking as one who mostly dwells at WDW, is it wrong to wish it was located south of U vs north?  surprised they never opened another in celebration area.
> 
> Oh geez, what a way to end a trip.  Did they offer any compensation for your inconvenience?  My understanding is they all are getting very tight fisted for nearly all issues other than flight crew staffing
> 
> Sounds like a nice day
> 
> For me it’s focused on the way, not home…new benefit of retirement
> 
> Seriously!!!
> 
> Mr went thru it once.  The RXs worked very quickly for him.  Only one reoccurrence & knowing the symptoms had it stopped within a few days.
> 
> Enjoy enjoy!  Curious to see what you find interesting @ the booths, we absolutely struck out this year.  Was rather slim pickings for us in the past spring & fall too tho.
> 
> I see what you did there lol.  I’m more of a blizzard girl there.
> 
> Hahaha
> 
> two of my DS have said the same thing.  Like Robbie they’ve tried various products. nexxus with biotin seems to help the best.  Bought them both multivitamins too, the one who took them consistently for a few months seems to be faring better On that front.
> 
> two of my DS who work in medical field said hippa is no joke, they receive mandated training every year to meet their licensing requirements.  Has to be awkward meeting patients outside of the professional environment in those situations.
> 
> Aw, poor kid.  Good luck to her
> 
> sigh, talk about a waste of time & effort along with health scares there.
> 
> Not to be a downer, the rates are up 10% here.   thinking even further spread, as most now doing self tests & not reporting.  Hopefully, more time spent outdoors in fresh air will put an end to that.  I’m guessing some Easter group visits’ fallout.  along with new variants & many not fully vaxxed, it’s really not an unexpected development in my book
> 
> Had somebody recently mention the above & pointedly inquire if we were going to cancel our various summer travel.  poor dear, she seemed so disappointed when I emphatically said no.  Explained we will follow the same common sense protocols we’ve employed since we started to travel again.
> 
> while that wolf in sheep’s clothing was visibly shaking her head, I was this close to reminding her I’ve never seen her wear a mask properly.  Bonus points, she enjoys a heavy social calendar, including hours spent inside bars smoozing = zero room to judge another In my book.
> 
> Those who know me in RL will be shocked I took the high road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, you escape most of the traffic



I agree about delays, but DH and DS still have obligations. Poor guys

I got the hibiscus lemonade with gin from near Test track and the flatbread from Honey Bee. So far so good.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick morning stop in
> 
> Not much to report here.  The snow was still here this morning  It finally stopped snowing around 9:00 pm last night.  Hopefully the weather forecast is correct and we will get to 14C or 57F.  That I can live with!  I stayed in last night - no gym.  Once I was home...that was it.  I wasn't moving!  Supper was ham and scalloped potatoes.  It was a perfect meal for a cold gross day.
> 
> Not much on the agenda for today.  Work is slow.  It's our slow season now.  Going to do a little organizing and cleaning of my office.  Time to purge a few things that are no longer used.
> 
> I felt the same way, when I first started.  You will do fantastic!!!  Once you get into your groove, you will rock it!  But I will admit I hated doing an introduction of myself in discussion boards.
> 
> 
> I have been wanting to try that.  I think I'll be picking up the one I have been eyeing.  My hair has never been thick...but now  It is nice to know that it worked for someone.
> 
> I hate when people comment about us travelling as much as we do - Florida, going to see the kids, family in different areas.  I just politely remind them my perspective of the virus is different from others, as we have been working full time this whole time   NO hiding at home for us.
> 
> I will be hitting a few stores this week over lunch to get some steps in.  Too cold and windy yet to do any outside walking.
> 
> Well, I should get going and shuffle a few more papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!



Even though we were skittish, we still traveled in 2020 & 2021. We were all working/schooling from home and didn’t really go anywhere else. At this point, I’m like whatever. I think I won’t be too bad off if I do catch it. I still wore a mask in the airport and plane, mostly to cut down in nearby odors


----------



## Pumpkin1172

The sun has finally come out and the snow that accumulated is melting fast now.  But geeze...I still hate seeing snow at this time of year.  Now it's just sloppy outside again.  Waiting for 4:30 to come.  Looking for bedroom inspiration ideas.  I think when dh and ds go away for our long weekend coming up, I will refresh our bedroom!  



buckeev said:


> Cousin Andy’s hurricane Harvey home rebuild is almost finished! There have been some issues with contractors, of course, but it is gonna be such an incredible upgrade for this guy who has never had anything nice in his life. I don’t recall how much of the specifics I have shared here but “short“ story is:
> Patricia’s mentally challenged cousin had 2-1/2 feet of flood water in his house when Hurricane Harvey inundated the NE corner of Harris County with FIVE FEET of rain in 5 days.. Knocked the 120 year old house off it’s foundation. We housed him temporarily while we had it reset and then we made about 20K worth of ”bandaid fixes” to get essential stuff working again. Patricia started working on securing some help. Big help.
> Fast forward a few years to January of this year…got the word all of the paperwork was finally approved! They tore down the old house on February 26th and it is about 95% done now! Since his Dad died 13 years ago, Patricia and I and her parents-when they were able-have been responsible for almost every aspect of this guy’s life. We.Are.Tired! But SOOOO happy for him.
> 
> And, oh yeah, I’m going to Disneyland! ( Seriousl. I AM really going to Disneyland later this month!) Driving The BEETLE!  Deets to follow. (LOL…. “Deets”…using the cool kids words.)


 That is exciting news on all fronts! Enjoy your park time!!!! I'm not jealous at all  


soniam said:


> I still wore a mask in the airport and plane, mostly to cut down in nearby odors


We did too...only because the powers that be still want masks to be worn on public transportation.  I think I will probably wear masks on planes more often now - even on our 6+ hr long haul ones.  I seem to always pick something up when flying


----------



## macraven

Buckeev!  

I was fixing dinner and just now back to catch up on the Darkside 

I remember when the hurricane hit your area and the cousin lost his home

You are a shining star to get his house all fixed up!
There should be more peeps like youse ..

Wish you safe travels for your upcoming trip!
Have a grand time at the original Disneyland 

Hugs!


----------



## keishashadow

buckeev said:


> I AM really going to Disneyland later this month!)


It’s truly a magical place 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> and the snow that accumulated is melting fast now. But geeze...I still hate seeing snow at this time of year.


Snow this time of year is just wrong


----------



## trompettecon

I just read all the posts on the Is Disney's Going Broke thread in Dis Rumors... This thread here is nice. I can go to bed now. Thank you.


----------



## macraven

trompettecon said:


> I just read all the posts on the Is Disney's Going Broke thread in Dis Rumors... This thread here is nice. I can go to bed now. Thank you.


Everyone plays nice in this thread !

Welcome to your new home here on the Darkside 
Come back and play with us anytime !


----------



## Lynne G

Yay for Buckeev, and nice to always help family. 

Yep, I file snow in May as just wrong too.  Glad snow is melting away for ya, Pumpkin. 

Cinderella here, as not even going to make it until midnight. Too a little nap around dinner time, but ready to hear that alarm in the wee hours.  So a good night to ya all.  Ooh and a camel and haircut tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

Good night Lynne 
Sweet dreams


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 668215
> Nice, quite start to what looks like a full day here.  weather was glorious yesterday, hope it holds for awhile so we can resume the yard work…whee
> 
> the mr & I are both packing in many dr & dentist appts this month as health insurance will change next month i.e. new deductible.  Mine will switch yet again in August.  Hope to not spend a dime on an aspirin in June or July lol.
> 
> Mother’s Day was very nice Here.  eldest DS‘s family gifted the two of us zoo memberships.  cardiac hills there, mostly shady though, will make for some nice walks as only half an hour from home in regular traffic.  Another gave us GC to cover two trips to Texas Roadhouse (yum).  The other borrowed money from me.  Something never change, no matter the day
> 
> 
> How was it This year?
> 
> Indeed.  speaking as one who mostly dwells at WDW, is it wrong to wish it was located south of U vs north?  surprised they never opened another in celebration area.
> 
> Oh geez, what a way to end a trip.  Did they offer any compensation for your inconvenience?  My understanding is they all are getting very tight fisted for nearly all issues other than flight crew staffing
> 
> Sounds like a nice day
> 
> For me it’s focused on the way, not home…new benefit of retirement
> 
> Seriously!!!
> 
> Mr went thru it once.  The RXs worked very quickly for him.  Only one reoccurrence & knowing the symptoms had it stopped within a few days.
> 
> Enjoy enjoy!  Curious to see what you find interesting @ the booths, we absolutely struck out this year.  Was rather slim pickings for us in the past spring & fall too tho.
> 
> I see what you did there lol.  I’m more of a blizzard girl there.
> 
> Hahaha
> 
> two of my DS have said the same thing.  Like Robbie they’ve tried various products. nexxus with biotin seems to help the best.  Bought them both multivitamins too, the one who took them consistently for a few months seems to be faring better On that front.
> 
> two of my DS who work in medical field said hippa is no joke, they receive mandated training every year to meet their licensing requirements.  Has to be awkward meeting patients outside of the professional environment in those situations.
> 
> Aw, poor kid.  Good luck to her
> 
> sigh, talk about a waste of time & effort along with health scares there.
> 
> Not to be a downer, the rates are up 10% here.   thinking even further spread, as most now doing self tests & not reporting.  Hopefully, more time spent outdoors in fresh air will put an end to that.  I’m guessing some Easter group visits’ fallout.  along with new variants & many not fully vaxxed, it’s really not an unexpected development in my book
> 
> Had somebody recently mention the above & pointedly inquire if we were going to cancel our various summer travel.  poor dear, she seemed so disappointed when I emphatically said no.  Explained we will follow the same common sense protocols we’ve employed since we started to travel again.
> 
> while that wolf in sheep’s clothing was visibly shaking her head, I was this close to reminding her I’ve never seen her wear a mask properly.  Bonus points, she enjoys a heavy social calendar, including hours spent inside bars smoozing = zero room to judge another In my book.
> 
> Those who know me in RL will be shocked I took the high road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, you escape most of the traffic



Mother‘s Day brunch was excellent again Janet. Lots of choices and seafood was a favourite……oysters (lush), shrimp, crab, mussels, smoked salmon and ceviches, different meats, salmon, prime rib, churrasco beef, duck legs, chicken and sides then charcuterie and salads with all the extras and then desserts!! All enjoyed with never ending bubbly 

Fernando, the manager of Strong Water booked it for us and had us sat beside them which was lovely, we’ve met his wife several times, she is so nice, so it was a lovely afternoon. I’d do it again.

Yes, people who comment about others travel habits need to wind their necks in…….you do right.

Teak Neighborhood Grill do have another two locations, Rus Teak in Ocoee, we went to that one a good few years back and they have another near Lake Eola. Both wrong side for wdw. I think Teak is better to be honest, we’ve been going there since 2007. Donut burger is a classic!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick morning stop in
> 
> Not much to report here.  The snow was still here this morning  It finally stopped snowing around 9:00 pm last night.  Hopefully the weather forecast is correct and we will get to 14C or 57F.  That I can live with!  I stayed in last night - no gym.  Once I was home...that was it.  I wasn't moving!  Supper was ham and scalloped potatoes.  It was a perfect meal for a cold gross day.
> 
> Not much on the agenda for today.  Work is slow.  It's our slow season now.  Going to do a little organizing and cleaning of my office.  Time to purge a few things that are no longer used.
> 
> I felt the same way, when I first started.  You will do fantastic!!!  Once you get into your groove, you will rock it!  But I will admit I hated doing an introduction of myself in discussion boards.
> 
> 
> I have been wanting to try that.  I think I'll be picking up the one I have been eyeing.  My hair has never been thick...but now  It is nice to know that it worked for someone.
> 
> I hate when people comment about us travelling as much as we do - Florida, going to see the kids, family in different areas.  I just politely remind them my perspective of the virus is different from others, as we have been working full time this whole time   NO hiding at home for us.
> 
> I will be hitting a few stores this week over lunch to get some steps in.  Too cold and windy yet to do any outside walking.
> 
> Well, I should get going and shuffle a few more papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!



Hope you warm up soon…….and yes, I think folks need to realise we don’t all want to hide away from life…..and that’s ok, but some just don’t get it.




keishashadow said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Seriously, such unsolicited, back-handed advice verges into some very tacky territory lol




Tacky is a polite word for it……I can think of a few choice words to describe some folks and their back handed comments……




buckeev said:


> Howdy SANs folk! Horrible, absentee Disboarder BuckeeV here! Time is just flying by every day! Happy Belated Mum’s Day to all you SuperHuman Gals! We owe y’all our life. Literally.
> so much going on here but a couple of “highlights”….
> Cousin Andy’s hurricane Harvey home rebuild is almost finished! There have been some issues with contractors, of course, but it is gonna be such an incredible upgrade for this guy who has never had anything nice in his life. I don’t recall how much of the specifics I have shared here but “short“ story is:
> Patricia’s mentally challenged cousin had 2-1/2 feet of flood water in his house when Hurricane Harvey inundated the NE corner of Harris County with FIVE FEET of rain in 5 days.. Knocked the 120 year old house off it’s foundation. We housed him temporarily while we had it reset and then we made about 20K worth of ”bandaid fixes” to get essential stuff working again. Patricia started working on securing some help. Big help.
> Fast forward a few years to January of this year…got the word all of the paperwork was finally approved! They tore down the old house on February 26th and it is about 95% done now! Since his Dad died 13 years ago, Patricia and I and her parents-when they were able-have been responsible for almost every aspect of this guy’s life. We.Are.Tired!  But SOOOO happy for him.
> 
> And, oh yeah, I’m going to Disneyland! ( Seriousl. I AM really going to Disneyland later this month!) Driving The BEETLE!  Deets to follow. (LOL…. “Deets”…using the cool kids words.)



Good to see you buckeev

Hole you have a blast at DL and heartwarming to hear your cousins home is almost in place now! Sounds like he deserves some goodness and how fortunate to have such wonderful relatives like you and your wife around to help care for him……happy to hear his news.



We had around 85F today…….had a slight headache this morning, so we decided to have a lazy-ish day and do some shopping and went to a few places then lunch. It is gorgeous so we wandered round the outlet centre after that, but didn’t see much.

Have some plans coming up this weekend and into next weekend for meets with Dis folks and someone who used to work at RP but has left now, then we have JaxDad and worfiedoodles coming up soon…….and already met Raeven and SCSabresfan and his wife in Orchids and again in the Club Lounge, always nice.

And this is a beautiful view out of the window from our suite…….. 

Sky was beautiful again today…..and we could just see the moon lurking in the distance.





Dinner was in Citywalk, and now back to suite for nightcap and then bed……ready for tomorrow……..


----------



## macraven

Schumi that is a great picture!
I know you are having a super time and busy all day long 

Great you have been able to do meet and greets and catch up with a lot of peeps.

Have you encountered many crowds in the parks ?
Many - many years ago when I went in early May, it was a great time without long ride waits.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi that is a great picture!
> I know you are having a super time and busy all day long
> 
> Great you have been able to do meet and greets and catch up with a lot of peeps.
> 
> Have you encountered many crowds in the parks ?
> Many - many years ago when I went in early May, it was a great time without long ride waits.



We are having the best time!!! 

This is the busiest May we have seen since we started visiting at this time of year, but we are usually in and out in a couple of hours so we haven’t noticed afternoon crowds.

It’s busy, but manageable iykwim…….to get on Velocicoaster in 25 minutes isn’t too bad. Lines seem to be ok……..it is quieter since the weekend passed. 

Would still rather be here than most other place……..


----------



## macraven

Well, UO and RP is your second home.
You have many friends there and it’s like a party for all to see you in Orlando.

I read some posts earlier today about longer line waits and assumed that May is no longer crowd free 

The EP is our best friend for the parks !


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, as a Wednesday is here, and yep, May all have that happy day today, as we get over such a most perfect description of a hump of a day, and yay, Friday to be here in two more days, ending that week day routine.  Woot!

And like the camel, we too are having that one more glorious sunshine start of the day. Then a partly cloudy morning, and an overcast sky the rest of the day, with a cloud covered Thursday too.  The weather is timing more rain to come, just in time for Friday and Saturday. But at least almost 70 degrees is the high today, with us averaging more like closer to 70 degrees and low to mid 70’s in the 7 day forecast.  Has been a cool feeling Spring.

Schumi, glad you are having great weather, good foods, enjoying the hotel, great view from your suite, and hope your headache went away.  Nice to meet up with friends.

Ah yes, not much other news than weather.  Was up just before the alarm went off.  As missed dinner last night, teapot and skillet was on the stove.  Eggs and some cheese was easy to cook fast enough, so some cheesy eggs was a quick breakfast with my tea.  House feels almost too cool, and it’s 48 degrees out now, so may grab that throw to out over my lap. And will be that pampered homie, having my hair not gray, well more like white, and will have that just at the hair salon look right around dinner time.  Yep, will be a quick turn off that screen, and cross all fingers and toes for me, that older one comes with me.  He really needs to look like he did get his hair cut too. Oddly, he has a day off today.  And little one still wants to go to USO soon.  Just maybe, now hotel rates are sometimes better, but the late looking for airfare has shown oh my goodness, no way using SW fares, and starting to look at other carriers.  Even if we only carry on, we can get all the bottled items we need there, and toss them when we leave.  Still with that have to buy, with much lower priced fare, would be still cheaper then free check in bags with SW fares right now. Sigh.  But a hehe, she’s starting to be a plotting kid now.

That happy and most wonderful Wednesday all.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Well, UO and RP is your second home.
> You have many friends there and it’s like a party for all to see you in Orlando.
> 
> I read some posts earlier today about longer line waits and assumed that May is no longer crowd free
> 
> The EP is our best friend for the parks !



Absolutely mac……wouldn’t be without EP.

EP lines have been fine to be honest, maybe with the exception of Minions where we waited maybe 10 minutes just because of a glitch, but everything else has been a walk on.

I do agree, it’s not as quiet as previous May trips we’ve had……but completely manageable…….we even lined up to meet Spider-Man on Monday story to follow of course…….lol…….

Hope you’re enjoying some lovely weather too……..




Had a much better sleep last night as some good old hayfever Med bought from a pharmacy helped a lot.

Sitting through in our lounge watching that beautiful sunrise again while Tom still snoozes with a glass of orange juice from the coldest fridge on the planet……it’s fabulous.

Will head over to RP for breakfast soon then think some park time today, not sure which park yet, we’ll decide later. But another glorious day ahead and we’ve still not seen a single drop of rain yet……..

Happy Wednesday


----------



## keishashadow

Another beeutiful day in my ‘hood.  one of those amazon warehouse auction sites popped up 3 miles from my home.  Uh oh    I predict a long & happy relationship

already picked up one of those beach tarp things I had been eyeing for 2/3rds off.  so much easier than hauling one of those heavy umbrellas.  Hope to get a lot of use out of it this summer.  Today, off to grab what appears to be new in box carpet scrubber for youngest DS.  He ahem needs one after watching my dog so many times.  



macraven said:


> Everyone plays nice in this thread !


If not, we get our just desserts…20 lashes with a wet noodle.


schumigirl said:


> Mother‘s Day brunch was excellent again Janet. Lots of choices and seafood was a favourite……oysters (lush), shrimp, crab, mussels, smoked salmon and ceviches, different meats, salmon, prime rib, churrasco beef, duck legs, chicken and sides then charcuterie and salads with all the extras and then desserts!! All enjoyed with never ending bubbly


I’ve read that a couple of times…now, time to go cook bacon instead of the yogurt I was aiming for today.  is that the one at islands?  Sounds fancier than last I looked at menu.  When there that time period, always departed on Mother’s Day, proper. Never had a chance to try it.


schumigirl said:


> Donut burger is a classic!


I’ve some that were downright nasty at other places, had sworn off them until you recommended.


schumigirl said:


> had a slight headache this morning, so we decided to have a lazy-ish day and do some shopping and went to a few places then lunch. It is gorgeous so we wandered round the outlet centre after that, but didn’t see much.


Isn’t it nice to have a long enough vacation that you can just putter around as the spirit moves you?  I’ve envied you and Mac for having that sort booked.  

Tree pollen is thru the roof here this week.  I just checked for giggles, grass pollen is high in MCO right now.  Was wondering if something was indeed blowing in the wind that was triggering you.


----------



## macraven

I have never experienced hay fever but I’m sure is it a lousy thing to have 

Schumi enjoy your morning sunrise!
It makes the park day more relaxing


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, our cars and streets still have sone pollen on them.  Older one is heavily medicated.  He came home yesterday, not feeling well.  More asthmatic medicine, and he felt better by the time he went to bed.  Poor kid. Any type of pollen kicks off an asthma reaction.  And the store he works in, has fresh flower and other plants around.  The time of year, gardens and lawns are freshened up, and decorated.  

Ooh not only a hump of a day, but a whopper of one, and a dumpling of one.  Burger almost snob little one, will only order fries from BK, but she likes the noodle dishes at the dumpling place, which I don’t, but we all eat the dumplings.  They are usually delicious.  Cheesesteak ones?  Yum.  So ready for lunch, can you tell?


----------



## cam757

Good Morning,

Another overcast day with cooler than average temps here. Hoping to be back in the 70s by the weekend. Not much going on at work. We have a big mailing to go out but our copier paper is on back order so everything is at a standstill.

No plans for the weekend.  If the weather ever cooperates I may try to plant my garden. I am late getting things planted.  



soniam said:


> will be a little scarce this week. Heading out tomorrow morning to WDW for my friends' wedding on Friday. Got to finish packing and last minute stuff. Epcot food booths, here I come


Sounds like a great way to spend the weekend. Have fun!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Yay on a return to the parks! I know that the airports in Canada are extremely understaffed causing many delays and 4-5 hr long waits to ge through security and customs. It is mind blowing. Just another check showing inept our fed government actually is. It's a freaking circus act here lately. It's even worse if you need to renew your passport.



Wow, that is a long wait. We waited the longest we ever had at our home airport but we flew out on a Saturday morning. Never done that before.  We waited about 35 minutes or so.  The flight home was only about 15 minutes through security.  



keishashadow said:


> Indeed. speaking as one who mostly dwells at WDW, is it wrong to wish it was located south of U vs north? surprised they never opened another in celebration area.



Nothing wrong with that.  They do have the best burgers.  I like the Pig burger but will probably try something different next time. There fried mozzarella is really good too. 


keishashadow said:


> Oh geez, what a way to end a trip. Did they offer any compensation for your inconvenience? My understanding is they all are getting very tight fisted for nearly all issues other than flight crew staffing


That is a story in itself, lol.  They did give us three $15 meal vouchers for the original delayed flight.  After we booked another flight, they announced that flight was overbooked.  I told my husband just go see what they were offering. They first offered us $500 a person plus hotel.  We declined because I heard them offering the guy next to us $800 and $1500 (3 of us) was not worth the inconvenience.  As soon as we sat back down, the ticket agent comes over and offers $800 a person. We decided to accept since I paid for the tickets with credit card points so we weren't out of pocket any money other than checking one bag. So after a few minutes of waiting they called us back up and said they didn't need us to give up our seats.  So we sat back down.  A few minutes later, they made another announcement that they were still overbooked. My husband said he wasn't fooling with them any longer so we got in line to board and the ticket agent approached us again and offered us the $800 deal again.  My husband said no, make it $1000 each and we'd consider it so the ticket agent giggles and goes off the the supervisor and the supervisor approves it so we are happy. Although we needed to get home since this was on a Wednesday, DS had taken the whole week off and my boss would have understood and thought me a fool for not taking the deal so it was just DS missing another day of school, but for $3k he could deal.  Anyway, the flight boards and they call us back up after the gate has emptied. They tell us we can board the flight...Whaaaat. At that point we just get on the plane but the supervisor did say she was going to make a note to have them provide us with something when we arrive at our destination.  BTW...never happened. Never got a call from anyone.  Turns out that we got our seats back because a dad of a family of 3 or 4 got real belligerent with the ticket agent because his family could not sit together (I kind of understand because his kids looked to be under 10,  but not to the point of getting ugly with a ticket agent)...to sum it up, security got called and the whole family got booted from the plane. His kids were yelling at him for getting them booted and we were ticked because this jerk cost us $3k.  Lol....Oh well. Easy come easy go. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Supper was ham and scalloped potatoes. It was a perfect meal for a cold gross day.


Sounds delish! A good comfort meal.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick morning stop in 

I am enjoying the sunshine this morning.  I even had to put my sunglasses on to drive to work!  It's been a hot minute since we have had sunshine like this!  I will be soaking it all up.  

I did get to the gym last night.  I am trying something new on the dreadmill.  Walking at a steady incline (of 5) lol.  My lower back and legs definitely feel it today.  I had to break up the 30 minute session into 2.  I did two 15 minute sessions with a 3 minute break (slower pace and no incline) then finished off with a another 15 minute fast walking session.  I am needing to up the intensity.  I will slowly work my way up with no breaks and higher incline.  



schumigirl said:


> Will head over to RP for breakfast soon then think some park time today, not sure which park yet, we’ll decide later. But another glorious day ahead and we’ve still not seen a single drop of rain yet……..


Enjoy!!!  It sounds like your having a wonderful time!  I can't wait to hear your trip report!


keishashadow said:


> Another beeutiful day in my ‘hood. one of those amazon warehouse auction sites popped up 3 miles from my home. Uh oh  I predict a long & happy relationship


OOOOOO.  That could be dangerous.  


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, our cars and streets still have sone pollen on them. Older one is heavily medicated. He came home yesterday, not feeling well. More asthmatic medicine, and he felt better by the time he went to bed. Poor kid. Any type of pollen kicks off an asthma reaction. And the store he works in, has fresh flower and other plants around. The time of year, gardens and lawns are freshened up, and decorated.


Yikes!!!  I am waiting for pollen season to arrive here too.  Older ds and I are always medicated.  I have pills stashed for us everywhere. home, vehicles, desk purse   I would rather have it stashed everywhere and have it go past it's best before date...than NOT have it when we need it.  It has come in handy having it in my stash spots.  It seems the whole summer is pollen season - especially if we are out in the bush or out camping/fishing.  


cam757 said:


> That is a story in itself, lol. They did give us three $15 meal vouchers for the original delayed flight.


WOW...sorry you didn't get the money.  I would have given our seats up for that amount.  

Well, I should shuffle more papers.
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Monykalyn

Pumpkin1172 said:


> made this cheesy enchilada casserole bake with tater tots, It was delicious!!! The boys want me to put that into the rotation of meals. Super easy to whip up.



Sounds so yummy! Share recipe?




Lynne G said:


> If it does that again when I’m next at work, I will complain to the IT people.


“Have you tried turning it off and on”?  From The IT Crowd -funny funny show


Lynne G said:


> e. Hate sinus issues. I think if anything, it’s a head cold, and very much hope it goes away soon. Hi


Glad you are feeling better!


soniam said:


> Napa Rose at Disneyland


Fabulous! On the bucket list I’d we ever make it to DL


keishashadow said:


> Once, tromping back to GC from TS (via a rather dark parking lot ‘shortcut’), nearly face planted after tripping over a speed bump.


Please tell me you went to Comedy Warehouse at the old Pleasure Island? They had a routine about getting lost in Disney parking lots!  Had dark humor to it-wouldn’t fly now


Charade67 said:


> hey told us that Anheuser-Busch is very particular about the Clydesdales that they use in advertising. The


Sounds like really fun day! We used to live by Grants Farm in St Louis. Like right by the Clydesdale pastures. Used to keep carrots for the horses and was fun to see the babies every spring.


Charade67 said:


> I got my student ID today. I’m official now.


Woohoo!


Charade67 said:


> Quick mom brag post. B finally  got the grade on her last paper. She made the Dean’s list.


Brag away! That’s a quite an accomplishment and testament to her hard work!


Charade67 said:


> I miss being near a city with a major league baseball team. We have a minor league team. The games can be fun, but it's just not the same.


We have minor league Cardinals. Have season tickets. Lots of major league cardinal players rehab here. And there’s always a few players that will be called up before end of season.   Not quite the excitement of big leagues but interesting. And just realized it’s Wednesday. Could have taken a dog to the ballgame tonite for a bit (Woof Wednesday). Nala did really well when we took her to our new microbrewery couple weekends ago.


trompettecon said:


> I just read all the posts on the Is Disney's Going Broke thread in Dis Rumors... This thread here is nice. I can go to bed now. Thank you.


Welcome. Yep it’s nice respite!


cam757 said:


> Lots of events from the last few months but thankfully we are all happy and healthy.


Nice trip too? Good that all so well with you!


cam757 said:


> No plans for the weekend. If the weather ever cooperates I may try to plant my garden. I am late getting things planted.


Ugh ME TOO! We’ve had rain rain rain then two weekends ago we finally got to clean out my beds. Last weekend was also nice but I was dying to get to Lake so went to MiL for weekend, mother day brunch at place on water-awesome spread (Chef was walking around making sure everything was ok too). Bottomless mimosas and bloody Mary’s as well.
Sounds like Schumi having blast in Orlando! Hey Mac and Robo and Buckeeve! Hope  I didn’t leave anyone out but hey just in case!
Well DHs oldest Katelyn is moving from Jacksonville to Gainesville. She was head hunted by many firms/universities. Will be full professor in cardiology program and be able to run her own lab. The house they ended up getting is gorgeous and has an In law suite! She also negotiated to keep her Mayo Clinic associations so she can continue her covid research. About same distance from Orlando (where Paige is).
Paige didn’t get the NASA internship this year, but we are flying her out to Hawaii for week with us.  She lost out on her senior trip due to covid shutdown, our Cancun trip and couldn’t do our cruise so we decided this is what we could do. Plus we wouldn’t have been able to see her until September otherwise! Thankfully was able to add her to our luau even though website showed sold out.
Keisha was it you asking about feathered feet chickens? Bella is yellow on on left in first pic and the one with her neck up upon second (B&W is Ellie-the old lady hen who thinks she’s a dog). Best pics I have of her feet. Think her wound this time as from a clump of feathers yanked all the way out that left a hole that abcessed. All grown back in now.
Did lose a chicken a couple weeks ago. Princess Tiana. Think she mistook a jump or got frightened and tried to jump to far and hit her head;broke her neck on way down. My funny one who laid green eggs. So down to 4 now. 

Lizard weather here this week. Nice to see sun more often!


----------



## Monykalyn

Ugh forgive typos with typing on iPad. Edited several times already!


----------



## keishashadow

cam757 said:


> Oh well. Easy come easy go.


I’m speechless, so close…


Pumpkin1172 said:


> OOOOOO. That could be dangerous.


I’m trying to restrain myself.  Today all i bought was garden netting for the mr.  he needed it anyway.  Checked it out when i picked up the carpet scrubber.  It was factory sealed, score .  The netting was all new too.  I live close enough to breeze past to actually ‘see’ the item before I commit to bidding on it.


Monykalyn said:


> Please tell me you went to Comedy Warehouse at the old Pleasure Island? They had a routine about getting lost in Disney parking lots! Had dark humor to it-wouldn’t fly now


Lol spare me from the PC police.  

just back from GD first softball game of the season.  couldn’t find my deep woods off spray, did rub on some skin so soft that usually does the trick in a pinch fo Rome.  Let’s just say I look as tho i have the measles on my legs   Older but, obviously, not wiser I am.


----------



## Lynne G

Hate bug bites, Keisha.  Had a bug bite in my arm, and it swelled some.  Took allergy medicine, and seems the swelling has gone down.  Think I’m allergic to some bug bites and really swell up if a bee sting.  

Tea as house now feels a bit cool, even though rest of family complaining it’s too warm.  So ready for lizard weather here.  Rain to come now Friday, Saturday and Sunday.  In other words, not a nice weather weekend


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Think I’m allergic to some bug bites and really swell up if a bee sting.


I have a theory that, over the last decade, run of the mill bug bites (mosquitos even)  have morphed into often developing into big welts & infection.   

I developed an allergy to wasps after being stung repeatedly in my late 30’s, after one flew down into my bathing suit   Wound up in ER with breathing difficulties, never a reaction for me prior.  Within a day had signs of blood poisoning in that area, back to ER I went.  

I’m very cautious now.  Carried epipen for years. Problem is they are so sensitive to heat etc., decided better to just always have Benadryl on hand.   Be careful, as the reaction can often increase for you over each bee sting.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 668415
> Another beeutiful day in my ‘hood.  one of those amazon warehouse auction sites popped up 3 miles from my home.  Uh oh    I predict a long & happy relationship
> 
> already picked up one of those beach tarp things I had been eyeing for 2/3rds off.  so much easier than hauling one of those heavy umbrellas.  Hope to get a lot of use out of it this summer.  Today, off to grab what appears to be new in box carpet scrubber for youngest DS.  He ahem needs one after watching my dog so many times.
> 
> 
> If not, we get our just desserts…20 lashes with a wet noodle.
> 
> I’ve read that a couple of times…now, time to go cook bacon instead of the yogurt I was aiming for today.  is that the one at islands?  Sounds fancier than last I looked at menu.  When there that time period, always departed on Mother’s Day, proper. Never had a chance to try it.
> 
> I’ve some that were downright nasty at other places, had sworn off them until you recommended.
> 
> Isn’t it nice to have a long enough vacation that you can just putter around as the spirit moves you?  I’ve envied you and Mac for having that sort booked.
> 
> Tree pollen is thru the roof here this week.  I just checked for giggles, grass pollen is high in MCO right now.  Was wondering if something was indeed blowing in the wind that was triggering you.



Hope you enjoyed that bacon…….much better than yoghurt! It was Amatista we went to again, Islands is almost identical though. It was very good!

Yes, grass pollen is the one that kicks my butt in the UK, so I’m guessing the same over here is affecting me for the first time.

Love a donut burger!!




macraven said:


> I have never experienced hay fever but I’m sure is it a lousy thing to have
> 
> Schumi enjoy your morning sunrise!
> It makes the park day more relaxing




Thanks mac…….I do like my early mornings watching the sunrise, it’s much later than we have sunrise in the UK, so its lovely to see.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick morning stop in
> 
> I am enjoying the sunshine this morning.  I even had to put my sunglasses on to drive to work!  It's been a hot minute since we have had sunshine like this!  I will be soaking it all up.
> 
> I did get to the gym last night.  I am trying something new on the dreadmill.  Walking at a steady incline (of 5) lol.  My lower back and legs definitely feel it today.  I had to break up the 30 minute session into 2.  I did two 15 minute sessions with a 3 minute break (slower pace and no incline) then finished off with a another 15 minute fast walking session.  I am needing to up the intensity.  I will slowly work my way up with no breaks and higher incline.
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!!  It sounds like your having a wonderful time!  I can't wait to hear your trip report!
> 
> OOOOOO.  That could be dangerous.
> 
> Yikes!!!  I am waiting for pollen season to arrive here too.  Older ds and I are always medicated.  I have pills stashed for us everywhere. home, vehicles, desk purse   I would rather have it stashed everywhere and have it go past it's best before date...than NOT have it when we need it.  It has come in handy having it in my stash spots.  It seems the whole summer is pollen season - especially if we are out in the bush or out camping/fishing.
> 
> WOW...sorry you didn't get the money.  I would have given our seats up for that amount.
> 
> Well, I should shuffle more papers.
> Have a great day everyone!




Nice job on the gym pumpkin…….and yes we’re having a blast!

I’ve never needed much in the way of meds until last couple of years, fingers crossed it doesn’t get worse.





keishashadow said:


> I have a theory that, over the last decade, run of the mill bug bites (mosquitos even)  have morphed into often developing into big welts & infection.
> 
> I developed an allergy to wasps after being stung repeatedly in my late 30’s, after one flew down into my bathing suit   Wound up in ER with breathing difficulties, never a reaction for me prior.  Within a day had signs of blood poisoning in that area, back to ER I went.
> 
> I’m very cautious now.  Carried epipen for years. Problem is they are so sensitive to heat etc., decided better to just always have Benadryl on hand.   Be careful, as the reaction can often increase for you over each bee sting.



It’s funny, I never developed hayfever till about 8 years ago, changes in farming around us and higher production of rape seed which is a massive irritant, I blame that for most of mine along with grass/tree pollen. Not fun.

That must have been a scary thing…….



Such a lovely day today, well, every day has been lovely so far. Enjoyed dinner at Coopers Hawk Winery tonight, it was beautiful and somewhere we’d go again.

Popped up to Bar17 in Aventura Hotel, still not a fan…….now chilling in room with new bottle of wine. Another late-ish night for us.

Watching tv and howling at the adverts for medications, they always make us laugh…..side effects include “fatal death” lol…….and that’s only one of the serious ones! Might stick to the illness instead……..

Still not decided what we’ll do tomorrow…….will decide tomorrow…..


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, good thing Schumi is drinking, given how warm it is there. Just in time to be a Thirsty Thursday today.  Hope Schumi finds something interesting today.  And enjoyment too, including some drinks from Strong Water.    

Our sunrise is getting earlier and earlier.  But I’m still up before the sun.  Now about an hour and a quarter earlier, is my first look out the window as I get up.  It’s not very bright out.  Cloudy conditions all day, said the early morning weather news.  But, yay, getting to finally see those warmer weather conditions.  Still will see 70 degrees by late afternoon.  

So, still a routine week day for me.  So tea and screen.  And back to oatmeal, as did not miss our sandwich and salad dinner last night.  Oh, and a request for mashed taters, so we had them too for dinner last night. Nothing leftover, so easiest breakfast is what is usual for week day breakfasts.  Oatmeal is not my favorite, but it does the job to make me feel full enough, and you can add sweet, fruit and more milk to make it more tasty.  

Thus, with hope that all are having good health, and happiness, stay hydrated.  It’s good for your body, and well take time today, to have that drink to sip thinking wahoo, Friday is tomorrow.  Eh, even if Mother Nature saves her wet weather for Friday.  Guess the ground needs some more quenching it’s thirst.  So, it’s a Most Terrific Thirsty Thursday wish to you all. 

And yay, good to hear from MonyK and great pictures of those chickens.  Yeah. My neighbors were very sad to see the one chicken got caught up in the roost and hung itself.  Broke its neck too.  Sorry to hear you lost one of yours. Nice news about the kids and ooh all the rain you are having.  

Yay for Pumpkin back to the gym.


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> couldn’t find my deep woods off spray, did rub on some skin so soft that usually does the trick in a pinch fo Rome. Let’s just say I look as tho i have the measles on my legs Older but, obviously, not wiser I am.


Hate the bug bites! Dtr and hubs can stand in swarm of mosquitoes and not get a bite but they’ll fly 18 million miles to find me! Skin so soft doesn’t work for me and found out (hard way) I’m allergic to it! 


keishashadow said:


> Benadryl on hand.


We have the liquid tubes you rub on the bites all over house and in bag. Son and I both swell hugely with any bug bite. Works great. Didn’t have my bag tube this past week (lol we treat the Benadryl like chapsticks) and got bit by something on drive home from work. Swelled huge welt over quarter of back, scabbed over -thought I’d have to get abscess  drained but finally went down-no idea what got me!


schumigirl said:


> Watching tv and howling at the adverts for medications, they always make us laugh…..side effects include “fatal death” lol…….and that’s only one of the serious ones! Might stick to the illness instead……


Sounds like you guys are having fun! Never did make it to Aventura bar! Prefer Swizzle lounge at CB or Strongwater over any other place.  And always forget we have the wonky medical advertisements. They ah e to list every single symptom anyone might have experienced during trials so it does always sound horrible.  

Didn’t sleep at all last night so working from home today vs hour comments each way-don’t do this often as it’s not really great in my job but once ina while isn’t going to hurt


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Hate the bug bites! Dtr and hubs can stand in swarm of mosquitoes and not get a bite but they’ll fly 18 million miles to find me! Skin so soft doesn’t work for me and found out (hard way) I’m allergic to it!
> 
> We have the liquid tubes you rub on the bites all over house and in bag. Son and I both swell hugely with any bug bite. Works great. Didn’t have my bag tube this past week (lol we treat the Benadryl like chapsticks) and got bit by something on drive home from work. Swelled huge welt over quarter of back, scabbed over -thought I’d have to get abscess  drained but finally went down-no idea what got me!
> 
> Sounds like you guys are having fun! Never did make it to Aventura bar! Prefer Swizzle lounge at CB or Strongwater over any other place.  And always forget we have the wonky medical advertisements. They ah e to list every single symptom anyone might have experienced during trials so it does always sound horrible.
> 
> Didn’t sleep at all last night so working from home today vs hour comments each way-don’t do this often as it’s not really great in my job but once ina while isn’t going to hurt



Strong Water for us is the best bar in the whole of Universal Orlando and possibly the whole of Orlando, Bar 17 is not somewhere I’d recommend anyone to go visit apart from seeing the views. We went up last night just for some pictures, nope…..not for us.

Yep, having a blast thanks…….glad you’re doing ok.




Another hot and sunny day ahead for us…….weather has been so glorious for us, still Not a drop of rain anytime……..

Time to go for breakfast…


----------



## soniam

The weather has actually been amazing here in Orlando since I got here on Tuesday. I actually got chilly last night at Epcot before the sun had even gone down. It’s been in the 80s with a stiff breeze and low humidity for Orlando at this time of year. It’s actually warmer and more humid back home in Texas. It’s supposed to start the climb to real summer temps on Saturday here.

I spent an hour staking out my spot for pics of Spaceship Earth last night. I bring a seat cushion in case I need to kneel with my tripod for pics. Had the cushion on a curb and had a really comfy seat and rest for me knees, legs, and back after carrying around camera stuff for 2 days. It took me a while to get the tripod angle and height correct, because I wanted a really close in kind of abstract shot. I took pics for about an hour and a half with the various light patterns and moved the composition some without moving the tripod. So glad I bought that lightweight carbon fiber tripod. It’s amazing at holding the camera. I had the camera aimed up toward Spaceship Earth at about a 45 degree angle with one of our heavier lenses. The mount never moved or slipped even once. I have over 300 pics of just Spaceship Earth to weed through once I get home.

Will probably just take sunset pics at our hotel, Animal Kingdom Lodge, tonight, since we have to be on the bus to Animal Kingdom at 5am for the wedding. The parking lot won’t even be open yet, so we have to go over on a bus. Will definitely have to go to bed early. All those people who complain about park hours changing make me laugh. Animal Kingdom moved their hours to open a half hour earlier, which means my friends’ wedding has to start earlier. She didn’t complain once. Just apologized to us about having to leave the hotel earlier.

Husband and son should arrive tonight too. I won’t be doing as much photography once they get here. I try not to bore the family with my picture taking.  Although, if we had another camera body, my husband would gladly join in.

Heading to Magic Kingdom today and then Disney Springs to buy treats for us and others and ice cream for myself.

There’s some strange noise coming from the savanna outside my room. I don’t know if it’s an animal noise or some sorting of tribal horn. I have been hearing off and on since I arrived.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> That must have been a scary thing


honestly, happened so fast I didn’t have time to be scared, was more shocked than anything as so weird.


schumigirl said:


> Popped up to Bar17 in Aventura Hotel, still not a fan…….now chilling in room with new bottle of wine. Another late-ish night for us.


Burning that candle, eh Lol love it


Monykalyn said:


> We have the liquid tubes you rub on the bites all over house and in bag


Oh no, not you guys too!   I’ve run out, can’t find the ones I favor.  White stick sort of thing with roller ball, pen shaped.   Is there a brand you can recommend?


schumigirl said:


> Bar 17 is not somewhere I’d recommend anyone to go visit apart from seeing the views. We went up last night just for some pictures, nope…..not for us.


it’s going to sound terribly cheap but, we’ve never been approached by a server there.  were rather surprised TBH. Not sure if it’s because we gravitate to the side opposite the bar, proper or not.  We always joke they don’t ‘want our kind‘ there


soniam said:


> I spent an hour staking out my spot for pics of Spaceship Earth last night.


Wow, that’s dedication.  Shamefully, haven’t lugged any of our ’good’ cameras on park trips for years.  in my defense, those lenses get so heavy after a few hours.  the one time I miss having a pack horse née stroller lol

bought our MNSSHP tix this year at at ‘amazing’ AP discount   Suck it up butter cup.  

Have been on hold with WDW for 1.5 hours.  Noticed that one of our complimentary 1 day park tix went MIA in MDE account & need to arm wrestle with them yet again on this issue.  every now & then the system will grab one of those we have floating around (granted for park issues/RoTR) instead of using our AP.   

Pretty sure they haven’t restarted adequately to wear people down, I’m in for the long haul lol

have a great day all


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick morning stop in 

Unusual morning for us.  We have been on constant contact with bil since late last night.  The town where they live (it is situated on the edge of Great Slave Lake and along a major river the routes water from the south into the Great Slave) have been under evacuation notice.  His fiance works in HR for the health authority there, so she is required to be there, so he stayed because of her.  So far their home has not been flooded out.  But his house with his ex-wife is now flooded as well as the downtown core which includes the RCMP detachment and firehouse and the old hospital are all flooded.  There is a new community center that has not flooded (yet) and the new hospital/health unit have not been flooded yet.  the new heath unit/hospital are the command center.  Sigh.   Oh and the airport is under water now as well.  Just keep my bil in your thoughts that their home will be ok.  


So far our previous homes (we lived there for 7 years before moving to where we currently are) have not flooded.  All the river side properties have flooded (including dh's parents property they built) .  They are expecting another big push of water to hit again sometime today.  

I wonder if they will try to blast the ice at the mouth of the lake/river to help the ice/water get through.  

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/north/hay-river-flood-evacuation-may-12-2022-1.6450325

Other than that...not much else new.  I was hoping with some sunshine yesterday there would have been some leaf explosion on the trees...but sadly...nothing yet.  My lilac tree is sooooo close to popping out the leaves.  I thought maybe with the snow that the lilac buds might have froze, but when I was looking at it last night, I think they will be ok!  If the sun keeps shinning today, I think the spring pop will happen today!

Got to the gym last night.  It was nice and quiet - just the way I like it

Well, I should try to get some paper shuffling while my phone is quiet and hopefully can focus on work instead of all that is going on around me.  Usually I don't have trouble tuning out regular life stuff...but this one, has me a little fluffed up.  

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Will say a prayer for your BIL and all the others effected by the flooding, Pumpkin.  Scary, and sad when buildings are underwater.  Lives are more important though, and hope no one hurt or died from the flooding.  

Afternoon is crawling, but had a big lunch with fries and chicken tenders in our air fryer.  I’m still stuffed.


----------



## macraven

Yikes pumpkin!!


----------



## keishashadow

Pumpkins - Oh my goodness, that is scary stuff, wish them all well

in honor of national limerick day (had to keep it clean, darn it)

Bucket list places abound,
But they’re not that easily found.
Antarctica’s pricey,
And Egypt is dicey.
Maybe save them for next time around

(and visit Universal )


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> The weather has actually been amazing here in Orlando since I got here on Tuesday. I actually got chilly last night at Epcot before the sun had even gone down. It’s been in the 80s with a stiff breeze and low humidity for Orlando at this time of year. It’s actually warmer and more humid back home in Texas. It’s supposed to start the climb to real summer temps on Saturday here.
> 
> I spent an hour staking out my spot for pics of Spaceship Earth last night. I bring a seat cushion in case I need to kneel with my tripod for pics. Had the cushion on a curb and had a really comfy seat and rest for me knees, legs, and back after carrying around camera stuff for 2 days. It took me a while to get the tripod angle and height correct, because I wanted a really close in kind of abstract shot. I took pics for about an hour and a half with the various light patterns and moved the composition some without moving the tripod. So glad I bought that lightweight carbon fiber tripod. It’s amazing at holding the camera. I had the camera aimed up toward Spaceship Earth at about a 45 degree angle with one of our heavier lenses. The mount never moved or slipped even once. I have over 300 pics of just Spaceship Earth to weed through once I get home.
> 
> Will probably just take sunset pics at our hotel, Animal Kingdom Lodge, tonight, since we have to be on the bus to Animal Kingdom at 5am for the wedding. The parking lot won’t even be open yet, so we have to go over on a bus. Will definitely have to go to bed early. All those people who complain about park hours changing make me laugh. Animal Kingdom moved their hours to open a half hour earlier, which means my friends’ wedding has to start earlier. She didn’t complain once. Just apologized to us about having to leave the hotel earlier.
> 
> Husband and son should arrive tonight too. I won’t be doing as much photography once they get here. I try not to bore the family with my picture taking.  Although, if we had another camera body, my husband would gladly join in.
> 
> Heading to Magic Kingdom today and then Disney Springs to buy treats for us and others and ice cream for myself.
> 
> There’s some strange noise coming from the savanna outside my room. I don’t know if it’s an animal noise or some sorting of tribal horn. I have been hearing off and on since I arrived.



it’s been beautiful soniam……last week when we arrived it reached 101f, very hot, so this week has been perfect in the high 80’s. And yes, it’s to get hotter again……can’t complain. Loving that little breeze though especially today…..

Have a blast…….




keishashadow said:


> honestly, happened so fast I didn’t have time to be scared, was more shocked than anything as so weird.
> 
> Burning that candle, eh Lol love it
> 
> Oh no, not you guys too!   I’ve run out, can’t find the ones I favor.  White stick sort of thing with roller ball, pen shaped.   Is there a brand you can recommend?
> 
> it’s going to sound terribly cheap but, we’ve never been approached by a server there.  were rather surprised TBH. Not sure if it’s because we gravitate to the side opposite the bar, proper or not.  We always joke they don’t ‘want our kind‘ there
> 
> Wow, that’s dedication.  Shamefully, haven’t lugged any of our ’good’ cameras on park trips for years.  in my defense, those lenses get so heavy after a few hours.  the one time I miss having a pack horse née stroller lol
> 
> bought our MNSSHP tix this year at at ‘amazing’ AP discount   Suck it up butter cup.
> 
> Have been on hold with WDW for 1.5 hours.  Noticed that one of our complimentary 1 day park tix went MIA in MDE account & need to arm wrestle with them yet again on this issue.  every now & then the system will grab one of those we have floating around (granted for park issues/RoTR) instead of using our AP.
> 
> Pretty sure they haven’t restarted adequately to wear people down, I’m in for the long haul lol
> 
> have a great day all




Yes, I think I’m too old to burn that candle at both ends, but I keep trying……lol…..

Don’t let them beat you down!!!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick morning stop in
> 
> Unusual morning for us.  We have been on constant contact with bil since late last night.  The town where they live (it is situated on the edge of Great Slave Lake and along a major river the routes water from the south into the Great Slave) have been under evacuation notice.  His fiance works in HR for the health authority there, so she is required to be there, so he stayed because of her.  So far their home has not been flooded out.  But his house with his ex-wife is now flooded as well as the downtown core which includes the RCMP detachment and firehouse and the old hospital are all flooded.  There is a new community center that has not flooded (yet) and the new hospital/health unit have not been flooded yet.  the new heath unit/hospital are the command center.  Sigh.   Oh and the airport is under water now as well.  Just keep my bil in your thoughts that their home will be ok.
> 
> 
> So far our previous homes (we lived there for 7 years before moving to where we currently are) have not flooded.  All the river side properties have flooded (including dh's parents property they built) .  They are expecting another big push of water to hit again sometime today.
> 
> I wonder if they will try to blast the ice at the mouth of the lake/river to help the ice/water get through.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/north/hay-river-flood-evacuation-may-12-2022-1.6450325
> 
> Other than that...not much else new.  I was hoping with some sunshine yesterday there would have been some leaf explosion on the trees...but sadly...nothing yet.  My lilac tree is sooooo close to popping out the leaves.  I thought maybe with the snow that the lilac buds might have froze, but when I was looking at it last night, I think they will be ok!  If the sun keeps shinning today, I think the spring pop will happen today!
> 
> Got to the gym last night.  It was nice and quiet - just the way I like it
> 
> Well, I should try to get some paper shuffling while my phone is quiet and hopefully can focus on work instead of all that is going on around me.  Usually I don't have trouble tuning out regular life stuff...but this one, has me a little fluffed up.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



Yes, wish everyone well Pumpkin, how awful!



keishashadow said:


> Pumpkins - Oh my goodness, that is scary stuff, wish them all well
> 
> in honor of national limerick day (had to keep it clean, darn it)
> 
> Bucket list places abound,
> But they’re not that easily found.
> Antarctica’s pricey,
> And Egypt is dicey.
> Maybe save them for next time around
> 
> (and visit Universal )



lol…..guess the woman from Nantucket limerick is off limits too 





Back in our suite to shower and change……had an on-site day today so we both enjoyed champagne for breakfast……much nicer than wasting it with fruit juice and calling it a Mimosa…….lol…..

No idea what we’ll do tonight…….they promised us a storm today, but it hasn’t appeared yet…..not looking like it will either.

Had a lovely day in the parks……EP lines were a complete walk on, so we did a few full lines just to get some pictures as they were short too otherwise it’s EP all the way. 

Will head off to Club Lounge soon for a glass or two of red……then decide what to do tonight, but no driving now.

Happy Thursday…….


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> guess the woman from Nantucket limerick is off limits too


sadly, off to visit DS and gift him his carpet scrubber.  Making it festive ? via grabbing McD’s whee


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Went for a walk over lunch to soak up some of the sunshine.  Drove to a little shopping complex to walk around there.  It was a nice little break.  I was surprised there was no wind.  That area is usually windy.  I will call the a double win!



Monykalyn said:


> Did lose a chicken a couple weeks ago. Princess Tiana. Think she mistook a jump or got frightened and tried to jump to far


It's nice to see you stop in again.  Sorry to hear about loosing one of your brood.  It sounds like you have a great graduation trip planned.  


keishashadow said:


> I developed an allergy to wasps after being stung repeatedly in my late 30’s, after one flew down into my bathing suit Wound up in ER with breathing difficulties, never a reaction for me prior. Within a day had signs of blood poisoning in that area, back to ER I went.


I have been saying the same thing.  I react differently now than I did when I was younger - even to pesky mosquito bites.  I am always packing allergy meds 


schumigirl said:


> Such a lovely day today, well, every day has been lovely so far. Enjoyed dinner at Coopers Hawk Winery tonight, it was beautiful and somewhere we’d go again.


It does sound fabulous! 


soniam said:


> The weather has actually been amazing here in Orlando since I got here on Tuesday. I actually got chilly last night at Epcot before the sun had even gone down. It’s been in the 80s with a stiff breeze and low humidity for Orlando at this time of year. It’s actually warmer and more humid back home in Texas. It’s supposed to start the climb to real summer temps on Saturday here.


Enjoy all of the moments!  You will have to post the pictures once you are done with your editing magic on them,  


keishashadow said:


> Have been on hold with WDW for 1.5 hours. Noticed that one of our complimentary 1 day park tix went MIA in MDE account & need to arm wrestle with them yet again on this issue. every now & then the system will grab one of those we have floating around (granted for park issues/RoTR) instead of using our AP.


I hope you got it sorted.  I would be keeping close tabs on a " ticket" like that as well.  I do have 2 non-expiring Canadian discounted tickets yet.  I see them in my MDE and check frequently when I see other posts about funny things happening in the app.  

Well, not sure what I am going to do to keep busy this afternoon.  It will be a long one.


----------



## Monykalyn

Pumpkin will be thinking of BiL and sending positive thoughts his way. Hope everything works out ok!
Yeah it’s a 2 year belated grad trip but pretty excited. Got our qUSS Arizona memorial tickets last night (they are gone within seconds) so we will spend  morning kiddo flies home at Pearl Harbor-as it’s evening flight should work out ok.  Booked a tour at Kualo Ranch today -pretty excited to see where they filmed Jurassic Park!
Schumi is living my dream life right now. Sounds like weather and parks are perfect…

Keisha will have to hear the R rated limericks sometime   What are your dates for HHN lol?

Lynne-our air fryer is in heavy use-along with instapot. Instapot mac  n cheese last night. Won’t make it any other way now as it’s so fast and easy!

Soniam those pictures sound gorgeous!! Soft spot for SE as EPCOT was “my” park for my DCP waaaayyyy back in early 90’s…


----------



## keishashadow

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I hope you got it sorted. I would be keeping close tabs on a " ticket" like that as well. I do have 2 non-expiring Canadian discounted tickets yet. I see them in my MDE and check frequently when I see other posts about funny things happening in the app.


Oddly enough the tix specialist suggested to set up a ‘friend’ in MDE where we should dump all our transferable tix.  Seems odd but, idea is they won’t accidentally be used by the system when the person linked to them enters a park (Wanting to use other tix media, whether an AP or part of a multi day tix).

turns out the system is geared to use the smallest tix up first.  Um, yea, sure, makes no sense.  At least it did get sorted out


Monykalyn said:


> Got our qUSS Arizona memorial tickets last night (they are gone within seconds) so we will spend morning kiddo flies home at Pearl Harbor-as it’s evening flight should work out ok. Booked a tour at Kualo Ranch today -pretty excited to see where they filmed Jurassic Park!


Loved them both!  recommend doing the boat over to the Arizona asap in the am before it gets crowded, then backtracking to tour the rest of the area.  they had rules in place where I was glad to have my clear plastic ‘concert/sports’ bag to zip thru security.  Details on website.

also, love Kualo Ranch, there’s so much to do there as to tours. 

you will have a great time.


Monykalyn said:


> What are your dates for HHN lol?


shooting for 3rd week in September, possibly another long weekend in October.  How about you this year?


----------



## macraven

Mr Mac was not interested in what I planned for dinner 
He had a craving for Mexican food so off we went for it at 6:30

They have the best street tacos !


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Mr Mac was not interested in what I planned for dinner
> He had a craving for Mexican food so off we went for it at 6:30
> 
> They have the best street tacos !



Sounds good mac…..I wish I liked Mexican food……but this lizard is not a fan…….lol……hope you and mr mac enjoyed it.



We had such a lazy night tonight……club lounge for a couple of hours and then decided not to head into the park as we just didn’t feel like it……we have plenty more nights. So spent some time in Strong Water for a couple of drinks and dessert.

Now sitting jammies watching some tv and chilling……


----------



## macraven

Schumi, any evening I don’t have to cook, I’ll eat anything anywhere ……

How is your tan coming along…..


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi, any evening I don’t have to cook, I’ll eat anything anywhere ……
> 
> How is your tan coming along…..



lol…….I actually do have a tan line where my watch goes……very slight but it’s there…….I’m quite proud of any tan I can get…..lol….

Yep, much as though I love cooking, real cooking, always enjoy a night or so off……



Time for bed……..


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, live reports from Schumi and Son.  

Awesome your shots, I bet, of Epcot, Son.  We used to carry a camera, but as phone camera got better, we haven’t brought a camera in years. Hope that early wedding was beautiful.  

And so, here comes the rain.  But at least not today.  Cloudy conditions, to last all the day.  Then a stormy weekend.  And, 70 degrees the high, so almost ready to change to shorts for my lunchtime walk.  

We had some zoo fun last night, as was a picnic at the zoo for members.  Little one and I were the only ones to go, as DH was over his mum’s and older one was too lazy to want to go.  So, with a full belly, we wandered around for a little while, and left at 10 minutes before they closed, as picnic was for two hours after zoo closed an hour before our picnic time was.  Was a gorgeous evening, with a little breeze, but still was warm.  Little one had a lightweight jacket on, shorts and a sports bra.  I had on a short sleeve shirt and lightweight leisure pants.  Perfect, as neither of us felt cold. Was warm.  Even this rhino named Tony, was enjoying the evening:

Hehe, he’s a spook rhino.  One day, we saw a peacock wander into his area.  He was having none of it.  Ran away from the bird and kept grunting at it. But a beautiful animal. Lucky we have a nice, large, very old, zoo in our city.  

But as last day of my week day routine, I was still up before the sun, and tea for me.   But a happy homie here, as it’s now a Friday.  Woot!  

So, Keisha being a good mum, and hope Robo, MonyK and Buckeev don’t be strangers, and post more often.  

Come on, even if not a week day routine homie, have that most glorious Friday feeling today.  Fabulous Friday all.


----------



## schumigirl

*HAPPY FRIDAY 13TH……….*




A beautiful sunny day ahead for us here……hard to beat!!!


----------



## keishashadow

I’ll go cutsie, Carole stole my meme lol.  

as the cat-ma to two purr-fect little black cats, don’t take Friday the 13th out on them


have a good day all!

I’m getting ready to toss that bacon in the pan & then drive the mr to a dental procedure.  Jury out on whether I’m going to finally rake up that garden plot i turned over now that it’s dry enough.


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, must be dental visit for DH day.  My DH at his now, Keisha.  Hope both guys are good to go.  

Ooh, yay, maybe more of HHN news?  At least Sea World and BGT are offering a two nights ticket for $66.66 today.  Sounds like a great deal to me.  Less than 40 dollars each night?  I hope a score for some of our homies.


----------



## Monykalyn

UGGHHH not in mood to work today. 


keishashadow said:


> Loved them both! recommend doing the boat over to the Arizona asap in the am before it gets crowded, then backtracking to tour the rest of the area


Got the 8am ticket for ARizona so hopefully no issues. 


keishashadow said:


> hooting for 3rd week in September, possibly another long weekend in October. How about you this year?


going earlier this year so hubs can use his AP before it expires. 9/7-9/19. Debating HoS at SW vs MNSSHP or just hanging around resort and maybe do a VB day as never been to volcano bay. Budget allows for one choice! HoS is cheapest but...takes away from an HHN night.


Lynne G said:


> We had some zoo fun last night


you have a great zoo!! love the pics


schumigirl said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY 13TH


To you too! AC went out in room I use at the NH I am at today-had to be >90 degrees. thankfully the Maintenance person is wonderful and she had it fixed up quick!


Lynne G said:


> Ooh, yay, maybe more of HHN news? At least Sea World and BGT are offering a two nights ticket for $66.66 today. Sounds like a great deal to me. Less than 40 dollars each night? I hope a score for some of our homies.


It's tempting!! Also sent the job ad to paige to see if she wants to apply at SW halloween event-they are paying bonus if you work most of the nights.


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. A quick stop in from me. I'm only on day 5 of the semester and I am already stressed. I am completely confused with my editing class.  I was hoping dh could help me, but he hasn't taught editing in several years and I am using a program he is not familiar with. I emailed my instructor for help and am waiting to hear back from him. 

I had to take Caspian to the vet today for his annual checkup. He was being so feisty, that I finally gave them permission to sedate him. I will pick him up later this afternoon. 



keishashadow said:


> Mother’s Day was very nice Here. eldest DS‘s family gifted the two of us zoo memberships. cardiac hills there, mostly shady though, will make for some nice walks as only half an hour from home in regular traffic.


When I lived in North Carolina I often said that if I had lived closer to the zoo I would have bought a membership and used it like a gym. That zoo is also very hilly. 


keishashadow said:


> two of my DS who work in medical field said hippa is no joke, they receive mandated training every year to meet their licensing requirements. Has to be awkward meeting patients outside of the professional environment in those situations.


Yes, violating HIPAA is grounds for termination. We tell all clients that if we see them outside the office we will not acknowledge them unless they speak to us first. 



keishashadow said:


> Had somebody recently mention the above & pointedly inquire if we were going to cancel our various summer travel. poor dear, she seemed so disappointed when I emphatically said no. Explained we will follow the same common sense protocols we’ve employed since we started to travel again.


Same here. It would have to get really bad again for us to cancel travel plans. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I felt the same way, when I first started. You will do fantastic!!! Once you get into your groove, you will rock it! But I will admit I hated doing an introduction of myself in discussion boards.


Thanks. I don't mind written introductions so much, but for my editing class we had to make introduction videos. I hate being on camera. 



buckeev said:


> Howdy SANs folk! Horrible, absentee Disboarder BuckeeV here!


Hi Buckeev. Good to see you again. 



buckeev said:


> And, oh yeah, I’m going to Disneyland!


Awesome! Hope you have a great time. We will be going there next year. 



schumigirl said:


> And this is a beautiful view out of the window from our suite…


Gorgeous. Glad you are having such a wonderful time. 



cam757 said:


> That is a story in itself, lol. They did give us three $15 meal vouchers for the original delayed flight. After we booked another flight, they announced that flight was overbooked. I told my husband just go see what they were offering. They first offered us $500 a person plus hotel. We declined because I heard them offering the guy next to us $800 and $1500 (3 of us) was not worth the inconvenience. As soon as we sat back down, the ticket agent comes over and offers $800 a person. We decided to accept since I paid for the tickets with credit card points so we weren't out of pocket any money other than checking one bag. So after a few minutes of waiting they called us back up and said they didn't need us to give up our seats. So we sat back down. A few minutes later, they made another announcement that they were still overbooked. My husband said he wasn't fooling with them any longer so we got in line to board and the ticket agent approached us again and offered us the $800 deal again. My husband said no, make it $1000 each and we'd consider it so the ticket agent giggles and goes off the the supervisor and the supervisor approves it so we are happy. Although we needed to get home since this was on a Wednesday, DS had taken the whole week off and my boss would have understood and thought me a fool for not taking the deal so it was just DS missing another day of school, but for $3k he could deal. Anyway, the flight boards and they call us back up after the gate has emptied. They tell us we can board the flight...Whaaaat. At that point we just get on the plane but the supervisor did say she was going to make a note to have them provide us with something when we arrive at our destination. BTW...never happened. Never got a call from anyone. Turns out that we got our seats back because a dad of a family of 3 or 4 got real belligerent with the ticket agent because his family could not sit together (I kind of understand because his kids looked to be under 10, but not to the point of getting ugly with a ticket agent)...to sum it up, security got called and the whole family got booted from the plane. His kids were yelling at him for getting them booted and we were ticked because this jerk cost us $3k. Lol....Oh well. Easy come easy go.


Wow, after all that and no compensation. I would be very annoyed too. 



Monykalyn said:


> Well DHs oldest Katelyn is moving from Jacksonville to Gainesville. She was head hunted by many firms/universities. Will be full professor in cardiology program and be able to run her own lab.


What a great accomplishment. Congratulations to her. 



soniam said:


> The weather has actually been amazing here in Orlando since I got here on Tuesday. I actually got chilly last night at Epcot before the sun had even gone down. It’s been in the 80s with a stiff breeze and low humidity for Orlando at this time of year.


That's my kind of theme park weather. 



soniam said:


> I spent an hour staking out my spot for pics of Spaceship Earth last night.


Hope to see pictures of your trip. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Unusual morning for us. We have been on constant contact with bil since late last night. The town where they live (it is situated on the edge of Great Slave Lake and along a major river the routes water from the south into the Great Slave) have been under evacuation notice. His fiance works in HR for the health authority there, so she is required to be there, so he stayed because of her. So far their home has not been flooded out. But his house with his ex-wife is now flooded as well as the downtown core which includes the RCMP detachment and firehouse and the old hospital are all flooded. There is a new community center that has not flooded (yet) and the new hospital/health unit have not been flooded yet. the new heath unit/hospital are the command center. Sigh. Oh and the airport is under water now as well. Just keep my bil in your thoughts that their home will be ok.


Prayers for your BIL and the other families in that areas. 



Lynne G said:


> Was warm. Even this rhino named Tony, was enjoying the evening:


Great picture. 



Lynne G said:


> t least Sea World and BGT are offering a two nights ticket for $66.66 today. Sounds like a great deal to me. Less than 40 dollars each night? I hope a score for some of our homies.


That's an incredible deal. I would love to go to BGT someday. 



Monykalyn said:


> going earlier this year so hubs can use his AP before it expires. 9/7-9/19.


I am going to miss you by one day. I arrive 9/20.


I need to get back to classwork. I am going to try to make an attempt to get a little ahead in my classes this weekend.


----------



## keishashadow

Monykalyn said:


> HoS is cheapest but...takes away from an HHN night.


other than slight FOMO re HoS, I’d stick with HHN if only 2 nights.  

It had a strong first year in many ways but, certainly has a way to go to get up to the production values & ‘seasoning’ of scareactors.

will say their scare zone actors were absolutely on point, back to the old school style where they actually engaged and did their best to ‘scare you’

additionally, there is an adult vibe, especially in the bars With the go-go dancer boys & girls


Charade67 said:


> . I emailed my instructor for help and am waiting to hear back from him.


I’m sure it’s a major mind shift to go back to school.  Good luck, hopefully it will become second nature soon.  Has to be difficult to carry what appears to be a full course load & work at the same time!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

TGIF  I am glad it's Friday!

I have a feeling today will be going at a glacial pace.  Once my time sensitive work is competed, it will be a slow day!  

Dh texted me this morning and said if we wanted to do date night...tonight was the night as tomorrow night is game 7 for our beloved Oilers to either win and move on in the play offs or start their summer holidays on the golf courses.  He's such a romantic at times  

Update on bil.  The water started coming up their street - and they were putting the last of their toys and things - his fiance has a a vintage camaro (which they had moved higher ground) and they have a side by side and their truck camper all loaded onto trucks/trailers and were leaving town.  Then finally the ice jam broke at the mouth of the lake and the water started to recede.  They think that this last push of ice/trees and debris along with all the water should be the last of the high push to come through for the year.  With record high water levels it gathered lots of trees that previously haven't been picked up in years past.  It is mind blowing how much debris came through this year.  But flood watch is done for now.  They are now in recovery mode now.  People are going back home to see how much damage is done.  At least everyone is safe.  Now the clean up begins.  



Monykalyn said:


> our air fryer is in heavy use-along with instapot. Instapot mac n cheese last night. Won’t make it any other way now as it’s so fast and easy!


I use our air fryer almost daily as well.  I have never tried mac n cheese in the instant pot!  Guess what I will be researching this afternoon 


keishashadow said:


> Oddly enough the tix specialist suggested to set up a ‘friend’ in MDE where we should dump all our transferable tix. Seems odd but, idea is they won’t accidentally be used by the system when the person linked to them enters a park (Wanting to use other tix media, whether an AP or part of a multi day tix).


That's exactly what I have done.  I have our dogs names and have the tickets applied to them.  But I will say that when I was first trying to actually us the app to book Lightening Lane and Genie +, it would weirdly ask me the odd time about applying it to the those tickets instead of the ones that I actually had park reservations for 


macraven said:


> They have the best street tacos !


YUM!!!!  


Lynne G said:


> So, with a full belly, we wandered around for a little while, and left at 10 minutes before they closed, as picnic was for two hours after zoo closed an hour before our picnic time was. Was a gorgeous evening, with a little breeze, but still was warm. Little one had a lightweight jacket on, shorts and a sports bra. I had on a short sleeve shirt and lightweight leisure pants. Perfect, as neither of us felt cold. Was warm. Even this rhino named Tony, was enjoying the evening:


That sounds like an amazing way to spend the evening!  That is probably one of the things we miss with dd's move.  When they moved closer to us, the city they moved from had an amazing zoo.  I can't see us making the 2.5 hr drive just to go to the zoo lol.  Great picture of the rhino!


Monykalyn said:


> UGGHHH not in mood to work today.


Me either!!!!  


Charade67 said:


> but for my editing class we had to make introduction videos. I hate being on camera.


ummmm I would feel the same way too!!!  Hopefully you get the help you need from your instructor.  

Well, I should probably get to shuffling more papers.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

Pumpkin1172 said:


> He's such a romantic at times


Haha at least he’s swinging away at it!  Too many dudes just sadly phone it in after a few years.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> At least everyone is safe. Now the clean up begins.


Yes, reading about that sort of thing really makes you give pause & count your blessings.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 668880
> I’ll go cutsie, Carole stole my meme lol.
> 
> as the cat-ma to two purr-fect little black cats, don’t take Friday the 13th out on them
> View attachment 668882
> 
> have a good day all!
> 
> I’m getting ready to toss that bacon in the pan & then drive the mr to a dental procedure.  Jury out on whether I’m going to finally rake up that garden plot i turned over now that it’s dry enough.



Sorry I stole your meme……..

Curious minds need to know if you did rake that plot……..




Monykalyn said:


> UGGHHH not in mood to work today.
> 
> Got the 8am ticket for ARizona so hopefully no issues.
> 
> going earlier this year so hubs can use his AP before it expires. 9/7-9/19. Debating HoS at SW vs MNSSHP or just hanging around resort and maybe do a VB day as never been to volcano bay. Budget allows for one choice! HoS is cheapest but...takes away from an HHN night.
> 
> you have a great zoo!! love the pics
> 
> To you too! AC went out in room I use at the NH I am at today-had to be >90 degrees. thankfully the Maintenance person is wonderful and she had it fixed up quick!
> 
> It's tempting!! Also sent the job ad to paige to see if she wants to apply at SW halloween event-they are paying bonus if you work most of the nights.



Glad maintenance sorted you out, no A/C is a nightmare in certain states!



Charade67 said:


> Hello everyone. A quick stop in from me. I'm only on day 5 of the semester and I am already stressed. I am completely confused with my editing class.  I was hoping dh could help me, but he hasn't taught editing in several years and I am using a program he is not familiar with. I emailed my instructor for help and am waiting to hear back from him.
> 
> I had to take Caspian to the vet today for his annual checkup. He was being so feisty, that I finally gave them permission to sedate him. I will pick him up later this afternoon.
> 
> 
> When I lived in North Carolina I often said that if I had lived closer to the zoo I would have bought a membership and used it like a gym. That zoo is also very hilly.
> 
> Yes, violating HIPAA is grounds for termination. We tell all clients that if we see them outside the office we will not acknowledge them unless they speak to us first.
> 
> 
> Same here. It would have to get really bad again for us to cancel travel plans.
> 
> 
> Thanks. I don't mind written introductions so much, but for my editing class we had to make introduction videos. I hate being on camera.
> 
> 
> Hi Buckeev. Good to see you again.
> 
> 
> Awesome! Hope you have a great time. We will be going there next year.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous. Glad you are having such a wonderful time.
> 
> 
> Wow, after all that and no compensation. I would be very annoyed too.
> 
> 
> What a great accomplishment. Congratulations to her.
> 
> 
> That's my kind of theme park weather.
> 
> 
> Hope to see pictures of your trip.
> 
> 
> Prayers for your BIL and the other families in that areas.
> 
> 
> Great picture.
> 
> 
> That's an incredible deal. I would love to go to BGT someday.
> 
> 
> I am going to miss you by one day. I arrive 9/20.
> 
> 
> I need to get back to classwork. I am going to try to make an attempt to get a little ahead in my classes this weekend.




Thank you, we’re having the best time…….

Good luck with the classes, hope you do well.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> TGIF  I am glad it's Friday!
> 
> I have a feeling today will be going at a glacial pace.  Once my time sensitive work is competed, it will be a slow day!
> 
> Dh texted me this morning and said if we wanted to do date night...tonight was the night as tomorrow night is game 7 for our beloved Oilers to either win and move on in the play offs or start their summer holidays on the golf courses.  He's such a romantic at times
> 
> Update on bil.  The water started coming up their street - and they were putting the last of their toys and things - his fiance has a a vintage camaro (which they had moved higher ground) and they have a side by side and their truck camper all loaded onto trucks/trailers and were leaving town.  Then finally the ice jam broke at the mouth of the lake and the water started to recede.  They think that this last push of ice/trees and debris along with all the water should be the last of the high push to come through for the year.  With record high water levels it gathered lots of trees that previously haven't been picked up in years past.  It is mind blowing how much debris came through this year.  But flood watch is done for now.  They are now in recovery mode now.  People are going back home to see how much damage is done.  At least everyone is safe.  Now the clean up begins.
> 
> 
> I use our air fryer almost daily as well.  I have never tried mac n cheese in the instant pot!  Guess what I will be researching this afternoon
> 
> That's exactly what I have done.  I have our dogs names and have the tickets applied to them.  But I will say that when I was first trying to actually us the app to book Lightening Lane and Genie +, it would weirdly ask me the odd time about applying it to the those tickets instead of the ones that I actually had park reservations for
> 
> YUM!!!!
> 
> That sounds like an amazing way to spend the evening!  That is probably one of the things we miss with dd's move.  When they moved closer to us, the city they moved from had an amazing zoo.  I can't see us making the 2.5 hr drive just to go to the zoo lol.  Great picture of the rhino!
> 
> Me either!!!!
> 
> ummmm I would feel the same way too!!!  Hopefully you get the help you need from your instructor.
> 
> Well, I should probably get to shuffling more papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!




Got to love a romantic husband……..they are to be cherished!

Hope the clear up goes well, glad to hear things are going well for BiL.




keishashadow said:


> Haha at least he’s swinging away at it!  Too many dudes just sadly phone it in after a few years.
> 
> Yes, reading about that sort of thing really makes you give pause & count your blessings.



Yes, you hear of couples who don’t have that spark or make the effort anymore……wouldn’t like to be like that! We like our romance too and enjoy making things that little bit special as a couple……..




Back in our suite watching Friday 13th part 2…….gosh these are bad! But so watchable…

Another wonderful day here…….tomorrow meeting a Dis bod……should be a lovely day.

Glass of red wine time………


----------



## buckeev

schumigirl said:


> Hope you enjoyed that bacon…….much better than yoghurt! It was Amatista we went to again, Islands is almost identical though. It was very good!
> 
> Yes, grass pollen is the one that kicks my butt in the UK, so I’m guessing the same over here is affecting me for the first time.
> 
> Love a donut burger!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mac…….I do like my early mornings watching the sunrise, it’s much later than we have sunrise in the UK, so its lovely to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job on the gym pumpkin…….and yes we’re having a blast!
> 
> I’ve never needed much in the way of meds until last couple of years, fingers crossed it doesn’t get worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s funny, I never developed hayfever till about 8 years ago, changes in farming around us and higher production of rape seed which is a massive irritant, I blame that for most of mine along with grass/tree pollen. Not fun.
> 
> That must have been a scary thing…….
> 
> 
> 
> Such a lovely day today, well, every day has been lovely so far. Enjoyed dinner at Coopers Hawk Winery tonight, it was beautiful and somewhere we’d go again.
> 
> Popped up to Bar17 in Aventura Hotel, still not a fan…….now chilling in room with new bottle of wine. Another late-ish night for us.
> 
> Watching tv and howling at the adverts for medications, they always make us laugh…..side effects include “fatal death” lol…….and that’s only one of the serious ones! Might stick to the illness instead……..
> 
> Still not decided what we’ll do tomorrow…….will decide tomorrow…..


Those pesky side affects, eh?


----------



## buckeev

schumigirl said:


> Hope you enjoyed that bacon…….much better than yoghurt! It was Amatista we went to again, Islands is almost identical though. It was very good!
> 
> Yes, grass pollen is the one that kicks my butt in the UK, so I’m guessing the same over here is affecting me for the first time.
> 
> Love a donut burger!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mac…….I do like my early mornings watching the sunrise, it’s much later than we have sunrise in the UK, so its lovely to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job on the gym pumpkin…….and yes we’re having a blast!
> 
> I’ve never needed much in the way of meds until last couple of years, fingers crossed it doesn’t get worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s funny, I never developed hayfever till about 8 years ago, changes in farming around us and higher production of rape seed which is a massive irritant, I blame that for most of mine along with grass/tree pollen. Not fun.
> 
> That must have been a scary thing…….
> 
> 
> 
> Such a lovely day today, well, every day has been lovely so far. Enjoyed dinner at Coopers Hawk Winery tonight, it was beautiful and somewhere we’d go again.
> 
> Popped up to Bar17 in Aventura Hotel, still not a fan…….now chilling in room with new bottle of wine. Another late-ish night for us.
> 
> Watching tv and howling at the adverts for medications, they always make us laugh…..side effects include “fatal death” lol…….and that’s only one of the serious ones! Might stick to the illness instead……..
> 
> Still not decided what we’ll do tomorrow…….will decide tomorrow…..


Those pesky side affects, eh?


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, yay a Buckeev post, as hope you are reading along. 

 A quiet morning.  Ooh, on early morning weather news, while we will have a little warm up next week, Florida to get very hot next week.  That Gulf Stream is perfect to pump that tropical hot air along the whole Eastern part of the US.  And yeah, with warm air, humidity and rain.  Like today.  Though with all the rain last night, we have  dense fog this morning,  Advisory of dense foggy conditions issued until late morning.  Told DH to be careful as he’s already off to be that good son.  Made some breakfast for him to take.  And yeah, with dew point at 98 percent, no wonder so foggy and humid.  71 the high, with all the clouds and rain to come today.  

And hmm, I may have issue with what my weather radar app warnings were yesterday.  As had to pay some bills and do some shopping late afternoon, as got a couple of warnings of light rain.  But when you can hear the rain hitting the roof in the store, I don’t think that is light rain.  When the rain is coming down so hard, the roads are flooded, not light rain in my book.  First time, weather radar showed dark green, second time, was a yellow blob that passed over us.  Golf umbrella in my car most of the time.  Was used twice as we used it to come out of one store, and to get into another.  But as they were just scattered blobs coming from the South and moving NW, from the shore areas across the city areas. Yep, those pop up dumps of rain, that being a good few miles away, makes a big difference in weather.  And so, more rain, with thunderstorms warnings in the late afternoon and throughout the evening.  Other weather app shows 40 to 70  percent chances of rain from 1 pm until 11 pm. So take your bets and roll the dice, as I’m betting when those radar rain blobs come, they will stay away from me.  Might be a looser, given the percent chances and the thunderstorms warnings.  

And ack to the straight winds damage in the Midwest.  Scary, as winds are like a tornado, 100 mph blasts across, and damage and power out for many.  Hope all are safe.  And good to hear BIL of Pumpkin, that he did not get much water, and for those that did, hope clean up goes well.  

Thus, a super sized Super Happy Saturday to all.  

Tea, large TV remote, and quiet, well except for hearing the TV and wash being done.  I enjoy those weekend later morning showers, with fresh washed towels to dry off with.  

Good Morning too.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all. Hope you all have a lovely weekend ahead.  No fear there for Carole!

Want to groom my hairy pooch Today.  still refining my clipper skills upon him.  Worse case he gets that GI joe buzz cut and will be good for the summer

Ds coming round for chicken wings & a grass mowing he offered.  Not sure the weather is going to cooperate.  May just fire up the mower myself this am To beat the rain. It’s been a solid 30 years since that has happened. Heck would surely freeze over



schumigirl said:


> Curious minds need to know if you did rake that plot……..


Yes. other than weeding, it’s truly my least favored outdoor chore.  Needs a few more passes tho before it’s ready for the seedlings to be planted 


schumigirl said:


> We like our romance too and enjoy making things that little bit special as a couple……..


Have to make your own fun in this life. Every day is a gift, why not cherish it and those you love?


Lynne G said:


> with fresh washed towels to dry off with.


Shamefully, I have several baskets of clean laundry that needs sorted away.  my BR closet is not large enough to handle both my winter & summer duds.  Not sure why I feel compelled to physically rotate It out from spare room closet twice a year…creature of habit I suppose...manana


----------



## Lynne G

Ah Saturday night, and after a salad and soup dinner, little one and I are relaxing.  Rainy all day. Went to the  further away outlets to return a online purchase. Got refund, and spent most of it picking out other stuff we found in the store.  Other store had what we were looking for, and a great bbq lunch, and back in time to watch the rain before dinner.  Traffic was annoying though.  Why all were out today?  Don’t know.  We did take turnpike out, as highway we use was said to be a parking lot.  Was a good call.  And thank goodness, the highway we did return on, said stopped traffic 2 miles past where we get off it. Another thankful.  Little one is very good at driving in the pouring down rain.


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Those pesky side affects, eh?



lol……”taking this medication may cause fatal death” is the best one! We howl with laughter at the side effects of some meds………




keishashadow said:


> Morning all. Hope you all have a lovely weekend ahead.  No fear there for Carole!
> 
> Want to groom my hairy pooch Today.  still refining my clipper skills upon him.  Worse case he gets that GI joe buzz cut and will be good for the summer
> 
> Ds coming round for chicken wings & a grass mowing he offered.  Not sure the weather is going to cooperate.  May just fire up the mower myself this am To beat the rain. It’s been a solid 30 years since that has happened. Heck would surely freeze over
> 
> 
> Yes. other than weeding, it’s truly my least favored outdoor chore.  Needs a few more passes tho before it’s ready for the seedlings to be planted
> 
> Have to make your own fun in this life. Every day is a gift, why not cherish it and those you love?
> 
> Shamefully, I have several baskets of clean laundry that needs sorted away.  my BR closet is not large enough to handle both my winter & summer duds.  Not sure why I feel compelled to physically rotate It out from spare room closet twice a year…creature of habit I suppose...manana



Yep, lovely weekend indeed!

We are rubbish at gardening…….that’s why we have help……couldn’t tell you the last time either of us mowed the lawns……

Sounds like a good day with DS, hope the weather co-operated. Yes, some couples end up like lodgers when they don’t put in the effort and keep the romance alive …………I’m all for making the most of every moment too…….




Another lovely day here. Met a Disser, JaxDad who we have met before in St Augustine, lovely day and lovely lunch with him. Another hot one…..

Lazy day tomorrow, some laundry in the morning (yes, very exciting) and then who knows…….

Strong Water is lively tonight!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick Saturday stop in!

We had a great evening out last night.  We went our for a quick meal at a local bar which sources most of the items used locally.  Such a good meal.  We ended up going to see the Dr. Strange movie.  We both enjoyed it.  A typical marvel movie - with a good cliffhanger for the next one.  

Today seemed to be our leaf popping day.  It seems to finally be green here now - FINALLY!!!!  I definitely noticed it when I was out doing a few errands and especially coming back from the gym.   

I got some cleaning done, and whipped up some yummy burgers for supper tonight.  I was going to try to make some brioche buns, but there wasn't really enough time to have them ready for supper.  Tomorrow I'll whip up some buns with my sourdough starter, and want to try my hand at some blueberry scone.  Hopefully fresh ones are not too expensive.  Some prices seem to be coming down a bit on groceries.  

We talked to bil today.  Clean up is starting to happen now.  He is busy helping out friends with pumping water out of basements and hauling out all the wrecked items.  There is still a boil water advisory as they are working on the sewer system.  Opening FB and seeing friends posting pictures is heart breaking.  It was a record year for water and snow.  No one had ever thought that the river would ever breech it's banks.  Even their home insurances never even thought that either as the water rose 15-30 feet of steep banks to flood the town.  Now the fights begin with insurance.  It makes me grateful.  



Lynne G said:


> I may have issue with what my weather radar app warnings were yesterday. As had to pay some bills and do some shopping late afternoon, as got a couple of warnings of light rain. But when you can hear the rain hitting the roof in the store, I don’t think that is light rain. When the rain is coming down so hard, the roads are flooded, not light rain in my book.


Yikes...I am not a storm lover.  Good thing I live where where we don't get too many.  


keishashadow said:


> Not sure why I feel compelled to physically rotate It out from spare room closet twice a year…creature of habit I suppose...manana


I rotate a few items.  I only have a tote or two.  I don't have a big wardrobe.  Honestly - i hate clothes shopping...especially pants/jeans.  I would rather poke my eyes out with an ice pick than do that some days.  


schumigirl said:


> Lazy day tomorrow, some laundry in the morning (yes, very exciting) and then who knows…….
> 
> Strong Water is lively tonight!!


It's  great to hear that Strong Water is still a great one to visit.  

Well, I should maybe try to watch the hockey game that has dh's blood pressure sky high right now lol. 

I'll leave a nightlight on for anyone who can't sleep or for those who are early risers.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you have a good night Pumpkin, and thanks for the night light.  For those of us on the East Coast of the US and in SA, check out the red moon tonight.  Best is now.  Me, hard to see with our cloud cover.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, still the early bird, with another quiet morning.  Another foggy start with us having a rainy day and evening yesterday.  Cloudy too, as some rain chances today too.  But much less chance compared to the mostly rainy day we had the last 2 days.

So while bright enough out, it’s not sunny looking.  And with already 62 degrees out, we are going to have a more like early Summer temp.  With some sun to be seen today, that heat pump of Southern hot air, we have us go to 80 degrees as the high.  And so humid.  The dew point is 100 percent right now. I can see me showing my pasty white looking legs with wearing shorts today.  

But as a Sunday, it’s the get out the trash and get whatever else we need day. Alarm already set. And older one works, and DH left with some cut up fruit, scrambled eggs and bacon to enjoy breakfast with his mum.  So mostly another little one and me    day.  

Hope whatever your plans today, you find some time to relax, and rest.  If ever a Sunday, it is a good day for such.  Super sized Serenely Happy Sunday homies.  And a hearty good morning to all too.  

Was good to hear from Schumi, and good to hear Strong Water back to many enjoying that bar.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick Saturday stop in!
> 
> We had a great evening out last night.  We went our for a quick meal at a local bar which sources most of the items used locally.  Such a good meal.  We ended up going to see the Dr. Strange movie.  We both enjoyed it.  A typical marvel movie - with a good cliffhanger for the next one.
> 
> Today seemed to be our leaf popping day.  It seems to finally be green here now - FINALLY!!!!  I definitely noticed it when I was out doing a few errands and especially coming back from the gym.
> 
> I got some cleaning done, and whipped up some yummy burgers for supper tonight.  I was going to try to make some brioche buns, but there wasn't really enough time to have them ready for supper.  Tomorrow I'll whip up some buns with my sourdough starter, and want to try my hand at some blueberry scone.  Hopefully fresh ones are not too expensive.  Some prices seem to be coming down a bit on groceries.
> 
> We talked to bil today.  Clean up is starting to happen now.  He is busy helping out friends with pumping water out of basements and hauling out all the wrecked items.  There is still a boil water advisory as they are working on the sewer system.  Opening FB and seeing friends posting pictures is heart breaking.  It was a record year for water and snow.  No one had ever thought that the river would ever breech it's banks.  Even their home insurances never even thought that either as the water rose 15-30 feet of steep banks to flood the town.  Now the fights begin with insurance.  It makes me grateful.
> 
> 
> Yikes...I am not a storm lover.  Good thing I live where where we don't get too many.
> 
> I rotate a few items.  I only have a tote or two.  I don't have a big wardrobe.  Honestly - i hate clothes shopping...especially pants/jeans.  I would rather poke my eyes out with an ice pick than do that some days.
> 
> It's  great to hear that Strong Water is still a great one to visit.
> 
> Well, I should maybe try to watch the hockey game that has dh's blood pressure sky high right now lol.
> 
> I'll leave a nightlight on for anyone who can't sleep or for those who are early risers.



That hockey game was popular last night……..lots of cheering! Oh we love storms…….we saw one on Friday night and we were already inside so it was perfect to watch.

Yes, Strong Water is the best, even if our favourite bar guy is leaving…..but we’ll still see him for dinner and stuff.



Enjoyed some lovely champagne again with breakfast in the Club Lounge this morning…I could get used to this…….now have some laundry in the dryer, sitting up in the suite enjoying the sun streaming in the window watching the boats come and go across the lagoon. Nice way to start a lazy Sunday.

Chatted to Kyle on Skype which is always lovely too.

Think we’ll head to Mall at Millenia later, then some more shopping today I think……..


----------



## macraven

Have fun shopping today Schumi!


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday afternoon Sans family.









Lynne G said:


> A very happy Mother’s Day to you Robo, and thank you for being a nurse. Great reasons to be reminded of those that take care of us.



Thank you Lynne. Hope you and all the Mothers here on the Sans were celebrated on Mother’s Day.




schumigirl said:


> Hope you have a wonderful day today and good luck with the hair. I was losing hair last summer and it was all down to stress……..as soon as we could travel again, it was fine……lol…….
> 
> Have a lovely day with your family…….



Thank you Schumi. Glad to hear your hair issues resolved. Not a
fun thing to deal with.

My issue with the hair loss is post Covid. Both my sisters had Covid and they are losing hair too. I have spoken to a number of ladies that have had covid and are having issues with hair loss.  We are trying some special shampoo and some vitamins.

So nice to hear you are having such a lovely trip and you are getting plenty of Lizard  weather.

The Mothers Day brunch sounded yummy.





cam757 said:


> Back from a lovely trip to UOR.



So nice to hear you had a good trip to Universal.




Lynne G said:


> First time we saw the red panda out, so cuddly looking one:



Nice Zoo pictures. Little great-granddaughter visited yesterday and she had a cute little red panda plush toy. I don’t recall ever seeing a red panda before. They look like large monkey with a raccoon tail.





Monykalyn said:


> Hey Mac and Robo and Buckeeve! Hope I didn’t leave anyone out but hey just in case!



Hey monyk  good to see you post. Sorry to hear you lost one of your chickens. I know the feathered pets can be hard to lose to.




Monykalyn said:


> Well DHs oldest Katelyn is moving from Jacksonville to Gainesville. She was head hunted by many firms/universities. Will be full professor in cardiology program and be able to run her own lab. The house they ended up getting is gorgeous and has an In law suite! She also negotiated to keep her Mayo Clinic associations so she can continue her covid research.



Congratulations to you older daughter and her new position as Professor of Cardiology and  her new home.




soniam said:


> I spent an hour staking out my spot for pics of Spaceship Earth last night. I bring a seat cushion in case I need to kneel with my tripod for pics.



Sounds like you are having a nice trip. I would love to see some of your pictures if you choose to share them. Maybe a trip report?




Lynne G said:


> So, Keisha being a good mum, and hope Robo, MonyK and Buckeev don’t be strangers, and post more often.



Thanks Lynne. Trying to get things settled here. Lately seems like there has been a lot to do. Hopefully things will slow down soon enough, but If it did I would probably be bored.




schumigirl said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY 13TH……….



LOL......loved the scary Friday the 13th memes.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Update on bil. The water started coming up their street - and they were putting the last of their toys and things - his fiance has a a vintage camaro (which they had moved higher ground) and they have a side by side and their truck camper all loaded onto trucks/trailers and were leaving town. Then finally the ice jam broke at the mouth of the lake and the water started to recede. They think that this last push of ice/trees and debris along with all the water should be the last of the high push to come through for the year. With record high water levels it gathered lots of trees that previously haven't been picked up in years past. It is mind blowing how much debris came through this year. But flood watch is done for now. They are now in recovery mode now. People are going back home to see how much damage is done. At least everyone is safe. Now the clean up begins.



Prayers that your BIL is able to get things cleaned up and back together. It is so heartbreaking to see the damage flooding can do.


Charade congratulations to B for making the Dean’s list.


Mac hope the dental issues are getting better.


Keisha sounds like you had one of your delicious feasts for Mother’s Day. Hope the family celebrated you well. You deserve it.



Sending good wishes for all our Sans family that are ailing.




We had a nice visit and went out for lunch on Mother’s Day. Granddaughter and her hubby came by. Son and daughter in law had been exposed to someone with Covid so they stayed home out of precaution for us.  Son said we will have a redo dinner soon.

Guess where the fugitive Sheriff and the jail mate murderer were found? In the town right next to ours where our families lives.

Not going to go into all the details as its was played out on the news and online. After it was posted they had been in the area for 6 days prior to being caught I cringed at the thought of  what could have happened. They had a plenty of fire power according to photos posted by the police and things could have ended differently. Thankfully no one ie..Police or normal folks were injured.


My sister and I went to the cemetery in Kentucky where our mom and grandparents, uncles  and cousin are buried. We put some flowers on the graves Friday.

On the way back we stopped at the Farmer and the Frenchman Winery in Robards, Kentucky for lunch. The food was yummy and I enjoyed visiting with my younger sister K.

I trimmed and shaped the ornamental bushes in front of our house yesterday. We had the previous landscaping pulled out and replaced 3 years ago. We hired someone else to do the trimming on the bushes a couple of years ago and I did not like the way it was done at all. So now I just take my time and do it myself. I like being outside
working with the plants.

Grandson who is graduating in a couple weeks from high school came over and hauled in some mulch for us yesterday. Then grandson from Kentucky and family were near by and they stopped in for a visit. Everyone  put down all the mulch and landscaping was completed in no time. All the unexpected family help ended with a beautiful job well done in no time.

Everyone wanted pizza for dinner so we ordered in some pizzas and had a nice visit before everyone headed home.

I completed master walk in closet last week. I took two large bags of clothes, shoes, purses scarves to local charity store.  I was glad to get things cleaned and organized.

I have a large baking pantry in the kitchen and that is my next organization job to complete before going to the huge storage area upstairs. So have plenty of things to keep me busy for awhile. I like to go through things yearly and just get rid of unnecessary things we don’t need.

We had a big storm that came through yesterday late evening and it brought in cooler temps in the 70’s today. The sun is shinning too. So a nice day here.

Well I think I babbled on about my something about nothing today.....LOL

Thinking of making a quick trip up to Universal at end of June. The prices for the Resorts are epic. It has been interesting to see them climb. Must be a lot of folks vacationing this summer.


Keep those Universal vacation trips going. Always nice to see everyone having a good time at our favorite park Universal.





Have a wonderful Sunday everyone.


----------



## keishashadow

Decided I needed to hit up a real mall today.  Not to be confused with the lousy excuse of one nearby.  Did pick up a nice, wicking black golf skort. It will be in heavy rotation with the other stretchy cotton ones That joined the wardrobe this season. Happily my favored shorts are now too large!

Put a brisket in the oven on low before I left for the afternoon.  Love how it smells when you return home & open the door.  Tossed in a bean pot at the same time.  Glad to have leftovers for tomorrow. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> We ended up going to see the Dr. Strange movie. We both enjoyed it. A typical marvel movie - with a good cliffhanger for the next one.


On the to do list. Loved the first one. All those pesky hockey games are taking up too much time lol 


Robo56 said:


> We are trying some special shampoo and some vitamins.


Did I also suggest one of those sea salt/texturing sprays on your roots?  I rotate between 3 different ones. Use sparingly but does make a difference 


Robo56 said:


> cute little red panda plush toy. I don’t recall ever seeing a red panda before. They look like large monkey with a raccoon tail.


Perhaps from the Pixar/Disney movie red panda?  I unexpectedly enjoyed that one


Robo56 said:


> Guess where the fugitive Sheriff and the jail mate murderer were found? In the town right next to ours where our families lives.


Oh my!


Robo56 said:


> Grandson who is graduating in a couple weeks from high school came over and hauled in some mulch for us yesterday.


So thoughtful.  I still have multiple bags under a tarp around back of house due to over calculating last year.  Once my azaleas are done flowering will lay some more down


----------



## macraven

My tv time starts at 8:00

See you all later during commercials…


----------



## schumigirl

Them storm clouds are gathering……….

Lightning is impressive……..thunder is starting to rumble…….time to head inside for dinner……..

Perfect!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh we will be rocking and rolling tomorrow.  Thunderstorm warnings and tornado watch issued from 8am to 8 pm Monday.  Hope the trash is picked up before that storm clouds drop the rain.  

I had to admit, the house felt too warm.  Had to turn on the AC. 

But as that back to routine night, early bedtime for me. Little one is done her semester, and older one is off tomorrow, so we are going to see the Doctor movie tomorrow.  And, since both are off tomorrow, older one had little one drop him off at a bar, to drink with his friends.  He said he’d call her around midnight for a pick up.  I should be sound asleep by then.  But I will wake up when they come home.  It’s that mom just has to know all is well when the last to come home. But then I will promptly fall back asleep by the time they go to bed.  

Trash is out, and so I’m ready to be too.  Have a wonderful evening, and a good night’s sleep.  



Night light from that red moon from last night.


----------



## macraven

Well Lynne if you are up at midnight, drop back in here as I probably will be awake and reading threads to catch up

It has been a hectic few days for me since Friday 

I had some errands I did during that day and came home

Few hours later I could not find my iPhone 
Yup, went a bit nuts about that

Retraced my steps and all in vain.
So bought a new phone the next day.
Damn…. $800 plus tax

It was a struggle to get new phone set up but did what I could.

Did contact T-Mobile to update my account as they canceled out lost phone and registered my new phone….but listed my new number the same as lost phone #

Received a text from the owner of the gym that my phone was turned in today 

And both “lost “ phone and new phone was dinging at the same time but seconds apart….this evening..

So now I have two iPhones with both ringing when I get calls

It suxs to be me

I’m catching up on the forum tonight as I had to reregister on the disboards to post
I could read threads but could not post


----------



## Pumpkin1172

We had a quiet day today.  The morning was filled with our usual errand/grocery run.  Dh was feeling under the weather, so he just sat all afternoon and watched nascar, then onto the first hockey game.  

I kept myself busy in the kitchen.  Today was my first attempt at scones.  They are delicious.  Next time I will add won't be so scared to add a tiny bit more flour.  I just didn't want to over work the dough an have tough hockey pucks.  They turned out a little frankensteinish lol - but they taste great!  That's all the counts right   Also whipped up one pan of buns as well.  I sure am loving my sourdough starter.  It is also making me think outside the box as to what else, I can make with it.  

The sun was shining and it was a beautiful day here.  It was nice and warm, the leaves were exploding out again today...and now there is a cool breeze going through the house!  



schumigirl said:


> Think we’ll head to Mall at Millenia later, then some more shopping today I think……..


I am sure you enjoy your trip to the mall. 
There was lots of cheering an hollering at our house and across the neighbourhood.  Our team won and is moving on.  We already tried to buy tickets to a game...but of course they are sky high.  We will see if we take the plunge.  I am sure you were hearing cheering for Tampa...as they won last night and are moving on as well.  


Robo56 said:


> I have a large baking pantry in the kitchen and that is my next organization job to complete before going to the huge storage area upstairs. So have plenty of things to keep me busy for awhile. I like to go through things yearly and just get rid of unnecessary things we don’t need.


It sounds like you have been keeping very busy!  It is so great you get to see so  many of your extended family so often.


keishashadow said:


> Did pick up a nice, wicking black golf skort. It will be in heavy rotation with the other stretchy cotton ones That joined the wardrobe this season. Happily my favored shorts are now too large!


I love when I find a score like that!  I luckily found a similar skort at Costco of all places.  I wore them in  Florida, and when we got back, I went and bought a few more pairs in a different color...and one more in a size smaller.  They are super comfy!  Comfort seems to be the only way I want to dress the last little while.  


Lynne G said:


> Night light from that red moon from last night.


That is beautiful!!!  



macraven said:


> My tv time starts at 8:00
> 
> See you all later during commercials…


How many more episodes are left of the Walking Dead? 

Well,  I should start to head to bed.  Morning always comes fast!


----------



## macraven

Next time you make scones, send me an sos and I will get the homies together in the bus and all of us will have scones with you!


----------



## Lynne G

Pumpkin, always nice to be in a baking mode.  I enjoy eating scones, and doesn’t matter if they were not picture quality, tasting the best is what I’m looking for.  Glad they were delicious. Just bought some new shorts. They are very comfortable. I like when I find a clothing item I really like, and find it in different colors. Bought two, and glad I did.

Robo’s in Spring cleaning mode.  Good to refresh the closet, and pantry.  After looking through my closet, I decided, I really don’t wear as many long sleeve shirts as I used to.  Also dropped off bags of not going to wear that anymore clothes to our one resell place, as hope someone else can use them.  On Sundays, I do my review of my pantry.  Good to use the oldest stuff first. We are well stocked now. And think my closet is a bit more bare.  Good to refresh the house contents every so often.

And here we are, a Monday.  Back to that week day routine.  And a training week.  Normally in person in another state, but online classes instead this week. So happy not a travel day today.   And with all that all day training, thinking highly of making it a shorter week.

Ooh, isolated thunderstorms, with high winds, heavy rain, hail and maybe even a tornado in it too.  All with it still having a high of 80 degrees.  Ah, time of year, almost like a Summer storm.  They are quite the downpour, then all quiet like nothing happened.  While we get those here, the storms in Florida are equally impressive with the amount of rain and lightning. Will hope it cuts the humidity.  Last two days, you could almost see the air.  It was so humid, and felt hot. Why I actually broke out the shorts.  Even with the rain, I’ll be in shorts today too. And oops, almost too cool inside today, but not enough I need a throw.  More tea, yep that’s the trick.  Not raining yet, but a cloudy 64 degrees out now.  Early weather news said those storms’ chances are now from lunchtime until early evening.  Eh, I’m not going to be out much anyway.  Though dinner time movie viewing, an almost too long one, will be our main reason to be out today, that, and my lunchtime walk.  But no walk if it’s storming. Not need to be wet if I don’t have to.

Oh no Mac.  Can you return the one phone?  Hehe, older one left his phone in our house when he got ready to drive away, so he came back in, and yelled to ping his phone, as didn’t remember where he left it. So I did with my phone.  Little one found it next to the toilet. Eww, she said. You should get Mr. Mac be family and use find my phone.  I’m glad someone turned in the phone at the gym, so you did get it back.  Yeah, they are still what I say, high priced.  And while I was awake at around midnight, I did say good night to older one when he came home last night.  I think it was around midnight.  Eh, whatever time it was, I was back asleep fast. So sorry, didn’t check the Dis when I woke up to check that older one got home. I’m not usually a night owl.  Best time to see me late night posting is on a weekend night. 

And so, weather, and trash pick up for me, and donations and baking for others. Ah yes, time to get back to that week day routine, even though it’s a training one. Have a most marvelous Monday all.  A good morning from me, in my early morning start this day.


----------



## macraven

Our tornado watch last night blew east of us 
Had no rain also

Guess we got lucky! 

We know the neighbors on both sides of our house but it is just a wave to them if we see them outside 
Most in our hoa are working people and only 3 retirees 
Only person I know in my area is the owner of the ladies gym I go to.

Peeps keep to themselves in our Hoa due to their busy lives as they work full time now in an office

So now I have two active phones but will go to the T-Mobile store today and find out how to deactivate to get second phone off my account 
No need to be paying for both phones 

I am more aggravated than upset over phone issue

No rain for my area today 
Crossing my fingers on that……
Lawn service is coming out for weekly mowing 
With the rain we have been receiving, it grows fast

Now need to decide what is gonna be for dinner
and which store to use…
Lol
Hope all have a great week!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, moderate rain and phone flashed lightning in the area, take cover.

Well three of the 4 trash cans emptied.  Guess the last truck is late. 

Glad no storms for you, Mac, and Hope can return the one phone you don’t need. Yeah, would not wanting to pay for two.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> We had a quiet day today.  The morning was filled with our usual errand/grocery run.  Dh was feeling under the weather, so he just sat all afternoon and watched nascar, then onto the first hockey game.
> 
> I kept myself busy in the kitchen.  Today was my first attempt at scones.  They are delicious.  Next time I will add won't be so scared to add a tiny bit more flour.  I just didn't want to over work the dough an have tough hockey pucks.  They turned out a little frankensteinish lol - but they taste great!  That's all the counts right   Also whipped up one pan of buns as well.  I sure am loving my sourdough starter.  It is also making me think outside the box as to what else, I can make with it.
> 
> The sun was shining and it was a beautiful day here.  It was nice and warm, the leaves were exploding out again today...and now there is a cool breeze going through the house!
> 
> 
> I am sure you enjoy your trip to the mall.
> There was lots of cheering an hollering at our house and across the neighbourhood.  Our team won and is moving on.  We already tried to buy tickets to a game...but of course they are sky high.  We will see if we take the plunge.  I am sure you were hearing cheering for Tampa...as they won last night and are moving on as well.
> 
> It sounds like you have been keeping very busy!  It is so great you get to see so  many of your extended family so often.
> 
> I love when I find a score like that!  I luckily found a similar skort at Costco of all places.  I wore them in  Florida, and when we got back, I went and bought a few more pairs in a different color...and one more in a size smaller.  They are super comfy!  Comfort seems to be the only way I want to dress the last little while.
> 
> That is beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> How many more episodes are left of the Walking Dead?
> 
> Well,  I should start to head to bed.  Morning always comes fast!



Scones are so easy to make and yes, you can get a good workout making them…….I remember someone said to me, can’t remember who……that they whisked the batter with a fork when making scones??? I thought……not sure what you made but it ain’t scones……..obviously not a cook! They are lovely though and gorgeous with a cup of tea.

Glad you’re having such nice weather too……makes a difference! 







macraven said:


> Our tornado watch last night blew east of us
> Had no rain also
> 
> Guess we got lucky!
> 
> We know the neighbors on both sides of our house but it is just a wave to them if we see them outside
> Most in our hoa are working people and only 3 retirees
> Only person I know in my area is the owner of the ladies gym I go to.
> 
> Peeps keep to themselves in our Hoa due to their busy lives as they work full time now in an office
> 
> So now I have two active phones but will go to the T-Mobile store today and find out how to deactivate to get second phone off my account
> No need to be paying for both phones
> 
> I am more aggravated than upset over phone issue
> 
> No rain for my area today
> Crossing my fingers on that……
> Lawn service is coming out for weekly mowing
> With the rain we have been receiving, it grows fast
> 
> Now need to decide what is gonna be for dinner
> and which store to use…
> Lol
> Hope all have a great week!



Oh good luck with the phone issues mac…..it’s so time consuming getting all these things sorted.

We had a doozie of a storm last night, it was fabulous to watch, thankfully we were inside when the storm hit, duck weather for sure. It had stopped raining when we left though…..

Hope dinner is lovely whatever you decide. 






A bit more shopping this morning from Mall at Millenia. Back home and heading over to RP soon to meet the lovely worfiedoodles and her mister for lunch. Looking forward to that.

Might do the Orlando Eye this afternoon and see the progress on the new park and take some pictures, well, Tom will take the pictures. 

Not decided where to have dinner yet tonight…….

Have a good one…..


----------



## Pumpkin1172

A quick Monday morning stop in!  It is an overcast cloudy day so far.  I am hopeful that the sun will make an appearance today.  

My paper pile is pretty small today - won't take me too long to get through the shuffling, sorting and completion of corresponding spreadsheets.  I am not sure what else I can do to keep busy today.  

I am going to hit a couple of garden centers today for a few bedding plants.  I checked my amazon order to see when my mesh/fabric containers are arriving...amazon says today!  I want to plant a few potatoes in a couple as well as some tomatoes.  I want to start with those.  If those work good...then I'll maybe expand and try more next year. 

@macraven  It's great your phone was returned.  I do know that there is a market for used phones.  I hope you are able to disconnect one of the two to only have to pay for one.  

@Lynne G  I hope the storms are not too bad near you.  

@schumigirl  I hope your meeting day is amazing!!!!  It's great your able to meet with others from the boards.  

Well...I should get some paper shuffling done...and streaming the case again.  Hopefully it will help the day go by quicker.


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin, thank you
I bought my phones from the start of purchase so I can use both phones and no extra charges from our carrier.

I did need to upgrade my phone as it was 6 (maybe) years old
It still functioned but did not want to chance it to act up so bought the new phone 

We do not have a house phone, only our cells 
(Well we pay a $10 fee for the phone house line so we could get internet)

All my future trip info was lost but I do have a bit of info for my delta flight and hotel room
Other than that, I am starting from scratch 

I do have time to redo and set up things as my trip is in the fall
Just will take a clear head and time to gain info on flight, hotel, etc
All doable info to gain and plenty of time to wrap it up

My Ameritech info can not be recovered
That is my issue as I use it for my trips before I went to google
I have to go thru AT&T as they bought out Ameritech eons ago
Called and went to their store in town and was told no info in their system for merge of Ameritech to Att 

Im looking for a genius to guide me so I can recoup needed info on my phone 

All my parents info and family pictures and letters to me were on the Ameritech account
My mom and dad served in WW2 in the army
I had it all on my now defunk email
I had 30 years of research and pictures and now no way to recover it
With my parents and relatives all deceased, I lost everything that was a comfort to me

We lost boxes when moving van delivered our belongs to us when we moved from up north
But…. Learned to deal with that loss as I had already backed up their pictures, letters on my iPhone so was covered so no loss years back



So I have two iPhones now and can switch out my sims card and try to get back into my Ameritech info is what I think is possible 
I need to google that and see if it is possible 

But I fear I will screw things up more if I try that
So….
For now, will deal with it another time 
Some things I can still read on my Ameritech account yesterday but not today.

I do have a box of old years ago info which once I have time will go thru it and hopefully will find what I need 
There is always a way to recover items on the internet so I’m not giving up yet

I now have a note book and will do paper copy for my fall trip info

Will be using the “ Stone Age “ way 
Lol

Weather here is lovely with a bit of breeze
Temps will climb to the 90’s in a few days 
Not an issue for me as have ac 24/7

But it is so nice to have a breeze and low 80’s early morning 

Like most in the South, we have an enclosed 
screen in sun porch off of our kitchen 
So nice to sit out here for the nice breeze before noon
The deck is open space so don’t use it much due to flying bugs

With decent weather where I live, we always have bugs but have quarter spraying and it is rare to have a bug or lizard problem in our house 

Hope all the homies are doing fine !


----------



## macraven

I think I confused everyone

I never lease phones but buy them 
There is no added charge or monthly charge then
for my phone 
Only pay for service


----------



## Lynne G

I do the sage thing, Mac.  Keeps my bill lowest it can be, and it’s mine to do with it as I want.  Hope you can recover all that you lost.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, Taco Tuesday is here, and maybe a day Mac can enjoy a Taco Bell meal, so no cooking for her for a meal or maybe two. 

Thankful, first rain, moderate, with some lightning and one sound of thunder. Second time was less loud, and was brief, with it over quick.  Last time, we were at the movies, and it did look like it rained, more at part of the drive, then most of the time. So could not be much rain.  No real wind, no hail nor tornado. And was so warm, was still comfortable in shorts. 

Ah, since before the alarm went off, loud plane overheard heard three times so far, and a coo from a dove just before the first loud plane.  Some days, I’m awake before the alarm goes off. 

And house feels almost too warm, and I guess with it 53 degrees out, it’s getting not that cool overnight.  But as a cold front that arrived yesterday which caused those rain clouds, that system now has cleared the skies. Glorious sunshine  for us.  And yay, those shorts are being a staple now.  78 degrees is the high late in the afternoon.  So will be voting in shorts when I end the training later than my usual time to turn off the screen.  Longer days for me. 

So a most terrific Taco Tuesday homies.  Have a taco or two, or three, as tasty, and filled with choice of ingredients. 

Ooh more tea.  I’m on that Thursday feeling, thirsty this Tuesday morning.  So a good morning from this homie.


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning before I go to work. I am still trying to figure out how to balance work, school, and life. 

I have decided to continue with my September trip even if it means I have to do some school work while I am there.  I just checked my flight and American has changed my departure time from 4:30 to 1:00.  I had chosen the 4:30 flight so I wouldn't have to miss a day of work.  The good new is I will now be arriving in Orlando at 4:34 instead of 8:05, so I should be there in time for dinner. 

I hope everyone is having a good week so far. I will try to post again when I get a break.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all!  Really nice weekend here.  Planning nicely firming up re that big family trip celebrating the Mr’s retirement to WDW end of July.  Caught my breath seeing how much a 3 day PH tix was for one family member…on discount approx $480.  Nobody is allowed to complain about the cost of a U AP at this point lolololol


schumigirl said:


> Lightning is impressive……..thunder is starting to rumble…….time to head inside for dinner……..
> 
> Perfect!


Oh, the flat terrain there does make for some glorious storm watching.  Well, if you are not in the thick of it that is!  

i do marvel at folks waking about in horrific storms there with lightening rods


Before the PC police smack me down, i get a pass on the bad taste having one DS get a bit of a jolt when a kid holding onto a chain link fence during a time out in baseball game.


macraven said:


> Retraced my steps and all in vain.
> So bought a new phone the next day.
> Damn…. $800 plus tax


Find my phone App 
has saved my sorry butt a few times in the past


Pumpkin1172 said:


> found a similar skort at Costco of all places. I wore them in Florida, and when we got back, I went and bought a few more pairs in a different color...and one more in a size smaller.


Nice!  


macraven said:


> So now I have two active phones but will go to the T-Mobile store today and find out how to deactivate to get second phone off my account
> No need to be paying for both phones


Long as sim card the same should be able to switch it back & forth if u want I’m guessing???


schumigirl said:


> A bit more shopping this morning from Mall at Millenia. Back home and heading over to RP soon to meet the lovely worfiedoodles and her mister for lunch. Looking forward to that.


That sounds like fun!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> am going to hit a couple of garden centers today for a few bedding plants


Believe family of rabbits ate the majority of our reg sized tomato plants that went into the ground this weekend.  Wah. Need to go buy some now & make sure the netting is more secure…they wiggled under it. 

thus far they haven’t touched the cherry tomato plants or peppers, go figure


macraven said:


> All my future trip info was lost but I do have a bit of info for my delta flight and hotel room


did you check your cloud? Any save documents etc should be viewable in new phone 


macraven said:


> So I have two iPhones now and can switch out my sims card and try to get back into my Ameritech info is what I think is possible
> I need to google that and see if it is possible


as long as they take the same SIM card, yes you can get into the phone


macraven said:


> I think I confused everyone
> 
> I never lease phones but buy them
> There is no added charge or monthly charge then
> for my phone
> Only pay for service


we “buy” them from ATT but generally do it via even payments on balance due after the “down payment”…which is normally whatever promo they have going at the time.  Last one we did a BOGO but it was more of a discount than true one free sort of thing.

my youngest DS took advantage of their trade in program last summer.  I was honestly surprised how much they gave him for his old iPhone.  Have him on our family plan so keep an eye on it monthly.  They even bumped up the amount once they saw it in store as it was in like new condition.

we were talked into adding on the monthly small fee to be able to trade them in early last go round, never did Lol.   won’t do that again.  even tho ours are paid off, really don’t see the need to get new ones yet as no major bells & whistles I can see on the new ones.

enjoy that new phone!


Charade67 said:


> The good new is I will now be arriving in Orlando at 4:34 instead of 8:05, so I should be there in time for dinner.


that’s a win!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

How is everyone's Tuesday going???? 

Slow day at work today.  I'm moving some things around in my office to get a little bit of deep cleaning done.  The regular cleaners don't do a deep clean of the office.  There is not many papers to shuffle today.  So I need to keep busy doing something.  

It's a beautiful sunny warm day.  I enjoyed the sunshine with a little walk over lunch.  I think I'll be sitting outside for a bit tonight after work.  Hopefully we don't have a storm that blows through again like last night.  



macraven said:


> I never lease phones but buy them
> There is no added charge or monthly charge then
> for my phone
> Only pay for service


We pay the HIGHEST landline and cellular usage in the world.  It blows my mind how low those services are in other parts of the world.  Right now for 3 phones - that each get 20 gigs of data, we pay over 250.00 per month - and WE OWN THE PHONES     It is one of the reasons I don't have to upgrade to a different phone, as our rates would be higher again!  Even if we do  2 yr contract the different per month is only about 20.00 in price difference for services.  It is ridiculous.  


Charade67 said:


> Quick good morning before I go to work. I am still trying to figure out how to balance work, school, and life.


I know that dance very well.  You will find a pattern that works for you.  Keep on going...you got this!!!!!  I worked full-time, part-time (about 15-20 hrs week) plus 4- 5 classes per semester.  You can do it!  I think you will be able to fit in a little school work while on your trip.  NOT the most relaxing or best senario...but it is doable.  


keishashadow said:


> Hey all! Really nice weekend here. Planning nicely firming up re that big family trip celebrating the Mr’s retirement to WDW end of July. Caught my breath seeing how much a 3 day PH tix was for one family member…on discount approx $480. Nobody is allowed to complain about the cost of a U AP at this point lolololol


That sounds like it will be a grand trip!!!!!!

Well, I should get looking at least a little busy.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Pumpkin, thank you
> I bought my phones from the start of purchase so I can use both phones and no extra charges from our carrier.
> 
> I did need to upgrade my phone as it was 6 (maybe) years old
> It still functioned but did not want to chance it to act up so bought the new phone
> 
> We do not have a house phone, only our cells
> (Well we pay a $10 fee for the phone house line so we could get internet)
> 
> All my future trip info was lost but I do have a bit of info for my delta flight and hotel room
> Other than that, I am starting from scratch
> 
> I do have time to redo and set up things as my trip is in the fall
> Just will take a clear head and time to gain info on flight, hotel, etc
> All doable info to gain and plenty of time to wrap it up
> 
> My Ameritech info can not be recovered
> That is my issue as I use it for my trips before I went to google
> I have to go thru AT&T as they bought out Ameritech eons ago
> Called and went to their store in town and was told no info in their system for merge of Ameritech to Att
> 
> Im looking for a genius to guide me so I can recoup needed info on my phone
> 
> All my parents info and family pictures and letters to me were on the Ameritech account
> My mom and dad served in WW2 in the army
> I had it all on my now defunk email
> I had 30 years of research and pictures and now no way to recover it
> With my parents and relatives all deceased, I lost everything that was a comfort to me
> 
> We lost boxes when moving van delivered our belongs to us when we moved from up north
> But…. Learned to deal with that loss as I had already backed up their pictures, letters on my iPhone so was covered so no loss years back
> 
> 
> 
> So I have two iPhones now and can switch out my sims card and try to get back into my Ameritech info is what I think is possible
> I need to google that and see if it is possible
> 
> But I fear I will screw things up more if I try that
> So….
> For now, will deal with it another time
> Some things I can still read on my Ameritech account yesterday but not today.
> 
> I do have a box of old years ago info which once I have time will go thru it and hopefully will find what I need
> There is always a way to recover items on the internet so I’m not giving up yet
> 
> I now have a note book and will do paper copy for my fall trip info
> 
> Will be using the “ Stone Age “ way
> Lol
> 
> Weather here is lovely with a bit of breeze
> Temps will climb to the 90’s in a few days
> Not an issue for me as have ac 24/7
> 
> But it is so nice to have a breeze and low 80’s early morning
> 
> Like most in the South, we have an enclosed
> screen in sun porch off of our kitchen
> So nice to sit out here for the nice breeze before noon
> The deck is open space so don’t use it much due to flying bugs
> 
> With decent weather where I live, we always have bugs but have quarter spraying and it is rare to have a bug or lizard problem in our house
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing fine !



lol…..I knew what you meant!

Your weather sounds amazing…….we were mid 90’s today too and it was delightful! Light breeze tonight early evening was welcome as it was still 91F when we went out. Gorgeous!




keishashadow said:


> View attachment 669753
> Hey all!  Really nice weekend here.  Planning nicely firming up re that big family trip celebrating the Mr’s retirement to WDW end of July.  Caught my breath seeing how much a 3 day PH tix was for one family member…on discount approx $480.  Nobody is allowed to complain about the cost of a U AP at this point lolololol
> 
> Oh, the flat terrain there does make for some glorious storm watching.  Well, if you are not in the thick of it that is!
> 
> i do marvel at folks waking about in horrific storms there with lightening rods
> 
> View attachment 669754
> Before the PC police smack me down, i get a pass on the bad taste having one DS get a bit of a jolt when a kid holding onto a chain link fence during a time out in baseball game.
> 
> Find my phone App
> has saved my sorry butt a few times in the past
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Long as sim card the same should be able to switch it back & forth if u want I’m guessing???
> 
> That sounds like fun!
> 
> Believe family of rabbits ate the majority of our reg sized tomato plants that went into the ground this weekend.  Wah. Need to go buy some now & make sure the netting is more secure…they wiggled under it.
> 
> thus far they haven’t touched the cherry tomato plants or peppers, go figure
> 
> did you check your cloud? Any save documents etc should be viewable in new phone
> 
> as long as they take the same SIM card, yes you can get into the phone
> 
> we “buy” them from ATT but generally do it via even payments on balance due after the “down payment”…which is normally whatever promo they have going at the time.  Last one we did a BOGO but it was more of a discount than true one free sort of thing.
> 
> my youngest DS took advantage of their trade in program last summer.  I was honestly surprised how much they gave him for his old iPhone.  Have him on our family plan so keep an eye on it monthly.  They even bumped up the amount once they saw it in store as it was in like new condition.
> 
> we were talked into adding on the monthly small fee to be able to trade them in early last go round, never did Lol.   won’t do that again.  even tho ours are paid off, really don’t see the need to get new ones yet as no major bells & whistles I can see on the new ones.
> 
> enjoy that new phone!
> 
> that’s a win!




Love the memes…….I hate political correctness……..

Your trip sounds wonderful……..what a lovely way to celebrate the misters retirement!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> How is everyone's Tuesday going????
> 
> Slow day at work today.  I'm moving some things around in my office to get a little bit of deep cleaning done.  The regular cleaners don't do a deep clean of the office.  There is not many papers to shuffle today.  So I need to keep busy doing something.
> 
> It's a beautiful sunny warm day.  I enjoyed the sunshine with a little walk over lunch.  I think I'll be sitting outside for a bit tonight after work.  Hopefully we don't have a storm that blows through again like last night.
> 
> 
> We pay the HIGHEST landline and cellular usage in the world.  It blows my mind how low those services are in other parts of the world.  Right now for 3 phones - that each get 20 gigs of data, we pay over 250.00 per month - and WE OWN THE PHONES     It is one of the reasons I don't have to upgrade to a different phone, as our rates would be higher again!  Even if we do  2 yr contract the different per month is only about 20.00 in price difference for services.  It is ridiculous.
> 
> I know that dance very well.  You will find a pattern that works for you.  Keep on going...you got this!!!!!  I worked full-time, part-time (about 15-20 hrs week) plus 4- 5 classes per semester.  You can do it!  I think you will be able to fit in a little school work while on your trip.  NOT the most relaxing or best senario...but it is doable.
> 
> That sounds like it will be a grand trip!!!!!!
> 
> Well, I should get looking at least a little busy.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Well, our Tuesday has been fabulous thanks…….hope yours has been good too…..and yes, that’s crazy money for a phone!





We have been so lucky with the weather this trip……it has been glorious and hot…..hot……hot……..blistering sunshine all the way!

Thought we were getting another storm tonight, but it came to nothing sadly…..thought we were going to get a good one.

Back in our suite enjoying a glass of wine……..


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> it has been glorious and hot…..hot……hot……..blistering sunshine all the way!


As long as I’m being decidedly un PC today, might as well join in on feeling hot, hot, hot!






Any excuse to pull out buster poindexter


----------



## macraven

It’s not even midnight and looks like I’m caught up with the boards now

And looks like I will be talking to myself as all our homies are catching zzz’s

Finally have everything set up on my phone 
Found out I did not loose a thing after all

Woot!

I am not sure if this years hhn will be a hit or an improvement 

All I do know is I will be there 

Have had decent weather for two days but that will all change soon 
My temps will be back in the low 90’s but with ac, it’s very comfortable in the house

The porch light is on in case anyone drops in later


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It’s not even midnight and looks like I’m caught up with the boards now
> 
> 
> And looks like I will be talking to myself as all our homies are catching zzz’s
> 
> Finally have everything set up on my phone
> Found out I did not loose a thing after all
> 
> Woot!
> 
> I am not sure if this years hhn will be a hit or an improvement
> 
> All I do know is I will be there
> 
> Have had decent weather for two days but that will all change soon
> My temps will be back in the low 90’s but with ac, it’s very comfortable in the house
> 
> The porch light is on in case anyone drops in later



I can honestly sat mac……trust me……I’m an engineer……. I think HHN is going to be much improved on previous years 

Glad you still have all your info. It’s horrible to lose anything important. 

Thanks for the time check……just realised how late it is…….we’re still burning that candle at both ends…….we can sleep when we get home!



Yep, think it’s time for bed……..we love the beds here……sleep like logs every night.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, so good to hear Schumi is enjoying her stay.  

Yay for Mac not loosing anything with phone swap.  Not a night owl here.  Little one came up around 9 last night. She said I was watching my little screen with my eyes closed.  Guess I needed a little nap, as sometimes just not much of interest to watch, and in training all day, was tired, I guess. 

But with the birds being heard announcing the day has started, I heard them, as was up before my alarm went off. With sunrise now before 6 am, it does get brighter out, much earlier now.  But alarm goes off, and me, are still awake about an hour before that earlier sunrise time.  And a glorious sunny week we are having.  And that heat pump of hot air will be arriving for the weekend.  Mid 90s and humid is our Saturday and Sunday high temps.  Yeah, then we pay for that heat, 69 the high Monday, as said in the 7 day forecast.  Will certainly feel refreshing after that taste of late Summer weather weekend.  

But as what is said by the weather news guy this early morning, a beautiful Spring day I will have.  Mostly sunny, and not with that 30 mph wind blowing bad hair day lunchtime walk yesterday.  74 the high, light winds, and still not that cool overnight, as already 51 degrees out now.  And a bright morning it is.  

Enough news of a nice day start, and what day is this?


Why hello camel.  Yep, homies, give that smile this Wednesday, as it’s such a hump of a day.  It’s the middle of the week, thus give that smile for sure, as it means Friday is two days away!  Yay!  And with a training week, I’m decided to take this Friday off.  I need another day to relax. 

And as little one wants to visit the shore, I’m thinking Friday may be a good day to visit, as hoping not quite busy there yet.  Official opening of the shore is always Memorial Day weekend.  Usually long lines of cars heading to the sea by that Thursday of this May’s holiday weekend. We don’t need to stay overnight as it’s not a bad or too long drive, and we live about 1/2 hour drive from a bridge over the river that connects to the shore state.  And across that state is not that long. The next bridge we will then cross will give us that oh yay, we are at the shore smell. The beach we like to go to, is on an island. And has a boardwalk that we enjoy food there, like a famous pizza place, a favorite salt water taffy place that you can see the kitchen making it, a favorite caramel popcorn place that you can smell them making it well before you get to the store, and a favorite bakery that has a coconut macaroon that is like no other, and I enjoy eating it.  You can get all but those macaroons in local stores where I live, but there’s nothing like getting it from the store where they are made.  

And so, a voting day is done.  Hope the news has something else to report, though there is a too close to say who winner will be up for electing on our Fall voting day, that is all over the news today. Hehe, and the weather heating up is all over the news here too.  

So the news of the day is a yay, as I’m one of the early birds that keeps this thread showing new post in an earlier hour. 

So hoping as the first post of today, hope all have a most Wonderful Wednesday.  

Ooh more tea for me.  Yay!


----------



## keishashadow

Hitting a stretch of 90 degree weather this weekend.  Need to double down to get that pool open for busy-ness.

Morning tied up tho, series of doctor appts for us both here in the next few weeks to work the last of that insurance coverage/deductible    I go onto another plan in June or 2 months, then a 3rd in August.  figured if I timed it right & no bumps in the road, might just be able to skip dealing with any of 2nd’s paperwork.  At least i can keep the same doctors.

Carole - Sounds like you are working on a wonderful TR!  


macraven said:


> And looks like I will be talking to myself as all our homies are catching zzz’s


the mr was initially alarmed when retiring to discover I have conversations with the pooch   He’s a very good listener.

always was the sort to talk out stuff out loud to myself for some reason.  Told it’s not uncommon


macraven said:


> I am not sure if this years hhn will be a hit or an improvement


Not much a stretch to reach #2.  

#1, well, not going out on a limb as to where the quality will fall in the long line of events.  However, I guarantee it will certainly be near bursting to capacity with eager participants.  


Lynne G said:


> Official opening of the shore is always Memorial Day weekend. Usually long lines of cars heading to the sea by that Thursday of this May’s holiday weekend. We don’t need to stay overnight as it’s not a bad or too long drive, and we live about 1/2 hour drive


You are lucky indeed!  I’d prob be there every weekend if I lived that close.  

Only a few trips to the jersey shore for me as it’s much quicker to hit Ocean City, MD for us.  It’s nice enough but crowded and too honky tonk for me.  Not a fan of having a boardwalk in front of resort, like ‘dem sand dunes 

 When we do drive, invest another 4 hours and hit up Myrtle Beach, SC.  That said, I am thrilled to be flying into MYR end of the month.  that ride home in August after they cancelled our flight, with 3 wrecks along the way was awful.  Kept thinking I could almost have driven to Orlando in the same amount of time.  Funny how my mind always tends to go there lol


----------



## Charade67

Another quick good morning. I really don't have much to talk about. I am going to be very boring for the next year.  My life is going to be mostly work and school.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> We ended up going to see the Dr. Strange movie. We both enjoyed it. A typical marvel movie - with a good cliffhanger for the next one.


We saw it too last week. Really weird movie.



keishashadow said:


> Hey all! Really nice weekend here. Planning nicely firming up re that big family trip celebrating the Mr’s retirement to WDW end of July. Caught my breath seeing how much a 3 day PH tix was for one family member…on discount approx $480. Nobody is allowed to complain about the cost of a U AP at this point lolololol


What a fun way to celebrate retirement.  I have not looked at individual ticket prices in ages. We just buy a package and try not to think too much about it.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I know that dance very well. You will find a pattern that works for you. Keep on going...you got this!!!!! I worked full-time, part-time (about 15-20 hrs week) plus 4- 5 classes per semester. You can do it! I think you will be able to fit in a little school work while on your trip. NOT the most relaxing or best senario...but it is doable.


Thank you. The last time I was in school I wasn't working. This is quite an adjustment for me.



macraven said:


> I am not sure if this years hhn will be a hit or an improvement
> 
> All I do know is I will be there
> 
> Have had decent weather for two days but that will all change soon
> My temps will be back in the low 90’s but with ac, it’s very comfortable in the house


I hope you have a great HHN this year. For those who don't want to go, my offer of nachos by the pool still stands. 

It's supposed to get really hot here over the weekend, but dramatically cooler on Monday.



Lynne G said:


> And as little one wants to visit the shore, I’m thinking Friday may be a good day to visit, as hoping not quite busy there yet.


Sounds like a good plan. I imagine the rest of the weekend will be crazy. 



keishashadow said:


> Morning tied up tho, series of doctor appts for us both here in the next few weeks to work the last of that insurance coverage/deductible  I go onto another plan in June or 2 months, then a 3rd in August. figured if I timed it right & no bumps in the road, might just be able to skip dealing with any of 2nd’s paperwork. At least i can keep the same doctors.


 As someone who works with medical insurance I am glad you are on top of this. I have lost count at how may times a client has changed plans and just not bothered to inform us. 


Almost time to go to work. I am hoping for a slow day so I might be able to start work on a discussion board post that is due tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 669961
> Hitting a stretch of 90 degree weather this weekend.  Need to double down to get that pool open for busy-ness.
> 
> Morning tied up tho, series of doctor appts for us both here in the next few weeks to work the last of that insurance coverage/deductible    I go onto another plan in June or 2 months, then a 3rd in August.  figured if I timed it right & no bumps in the road, might just be able to skip dealing with any of 2nd’s paperwork.  At least i can keep the same doctors.
> 
> Carole - Sounds like you are working on a wonderful TR!
> 
> the mr was initially alarmed when retiring to discover I have conversations with the pooch   He’s a very good listener.
> 
> always was the sort to talk out stuff out loud to myself for some reason.  Told it’s not uncommon
> 
> Not much a stretch to reach #2.
> 
> #1, well, not going out on a limb as to where the quality will fall in the long line of events.  However, I guarantee it will certainly be near bursting to capacity with eager participants.
> 
> You are lucky indeed!  I’d prob be there every weekend if I lived that close.
> 
> Only a few trips to the jersey shore for me as it’s much quicker to hit Ocean City, MD for us.  It’s nice enough but crowded and too honky tonk for me.  Not a fan of having a boardwalk in front of resort, like ‘dem sand dunes
> 
> When we do drive, invest another 4 hours and hit up Myrtle Beach, SC.  That said, I am thrilled to be flying into MYR end of the month.  that ride home in August after they cancelled our flight, with 3 wrecks along the way was awful.  Kept thinking I could almost have driven to Orlando in the same amount of time.  Funny how my mind always tends to go there lol




Might be dull to some people, but we’ve had an absolute blast and loving every second……..and tried to document everything!

Oh you need that pool opened up……..especially now…..your weather sounds gorgeous And you have the best trip upcoming!

Yeah, Jersey Shore is not for me either…..I agree. My cousins went once, and once was enough. 





Charade67 said:


> Another quick good morning. I really don't have much to talk about. I am going to be very boring for the next year.  My life is going to be mostly work and school.
> 
> 
> We saw it too last week. Really weird movie.
> 
> 
> What a fun way to celebrate retirement.  I have not looked at individual ticket prices in ages. We just buy a package and try not to think too much about it.
> 
> 
> Thank you. The last time I was in school I wasn't working. This is quite an adjustment for me.
> 
> 
> I hope you have a great HHN this year. For those who don't want to go, my offer of nachos by the pool still stands.
> 
> It's supposed to get really hot here over the weekend, but dramatically cooler on Monday.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good plan. I imagine the rest of the weekend will be crazy.
> 
> 
> As someone who works with medical insurance I am glad you are on top of this. I have lost count at how may times a client has changed plans and just not bothered to inform us.
> 
> 
> Almost time to go to work. I am hoping for a slow day so I might be able to start work on a discussion board post that is due tomorrow.



You‘ll get there Charade…….I got both my degrees while working full time…….it’s something you can absolutely do!








Yep……..not sure I care what others are experiencing weather wise while we are here on vacation………back home is getting a mini heatwave and I’m glad to hear it……..it ain’t gonna last though.

Hot again today…….meeting a former Loews friend for lunch then we’ll see……..gotta love this weather and relaxing time!

Happy Wednesday


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

Just caught up with two weeks worth of posting as I just tend to lurk here. My life is very boring, especially since retiring.

Well, I was supposed to be in FL now, but ended up cancelling my trip for an eye-related issue. Over a period of two and a half weeks at the end of April/start of May I developed posterior vitreous detachment in both eyes, first the left, then the right. Huge sudden floaters was the symptom. I was afraid my retina had detached, went rushing to see an ophthamologist. He said this is quite common as one ages and the vitreous (gel like liquid inside the eyeball that holds its shape) becomes more watery and less jelly-like. It's also more common in people with nearsightedness, which I've been all my life basically.

Anyway, the vitreous usually detaches from the retina with no issues in most people, but in 10-15% it pulls too hard causing a retinal detachment requiring immediate surgery to prevent vision loss.  He told me I could fly safely, but to avoid theme park rides because of the risk. I couldn't see spending all that money, risking Covid on the plane (cases are shooting up quickly in my area), to just walk around the parks in the FL heat. We go there for the rides! My DD said she didn't want to go if I couldn't ride, and if I did have a retinal detachment there and needed emergency surgery, my insurance probably wouldn't pay and I wouldn't be able to fly for at least a month or longer after the surgery. So fate was basically telling me to cancel. I see him again at the beginning of June and hopefully there won't be any issues going in September ( I hate to waste my final decent Savvy Traveller rate).


----------



## macraven

I am very sorry this medical condition has happened 

Hope things turn out for you in a good way and your sight can be saved.
I’m sure it is a disappointment for you to cancel your trip but better safe than sorry 

Taking precautions now is the best way to handle it

Sending you hugs…... gentle ones


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Happy hump day stop in 

Not much to report happening here.  It is a cool windy morning.  There was no sitting outside enjoying the nice weather last night.  It was cool and windy.  Not much heat here yet.  But I have noticed the lilac buds are forming on my tree now.  I am glad our cold/snowy snap didn't freeze and kill them off.  I did get to the gym last night...tonight will be a rest night.  I gotta think about what's on the menu for tonight.  


macraven said:


> Finally have everything set up on my phone
> Found out I did not loose a thing after all


That the best news!!!!!!  I am so glad you didn't loose all that valuable information.  


schumigirl said:


> Yep, think it’s time for bed……..we love the beds here……sleep like logs every night.


It sounds like it is going to be a great trip report!!!  I will be living vicariously through it.  Your weather every time I check it...has been amazing!


Lynne G said:


> Why hello camel. Yep, homies, give that smile this Wednesday, as it’s such a hump of a day. It’s the middle of the week, thus give that smile for sure, as it means Friday is two days away! Yay! And with a training week, I’m decided to take this Friday off. I need another day to relax.


It's great you can schedule an extra day off!  I am waiting until summer and hotter weather arrives.  Then I will take off an extra day or two on some weekends.  Just so that I can enjoy summer a little more.  Enjoy your bonus day off!!!  



AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> Anyway, the vitreous usually detaches from the retina with no issues in most people, but in 10-15% it pulls too hard causing a retinal detachment requiring immediate surgery to prevent vision loss. He told me I could fly safely, but to avoid theme park rides because of the risk. I couldn't see spending all that money, risking Covid on the plane (cases are shooting up quickly in my area), to just walk around the parks in the FL heat. We go there for the rides! My DD said she didn't want to go if I couldn't ride, and if I did have a retinal detachment there and needed emergency surgery, my insurance probably wouldn't pay and I wouldn't be able to fly for at least a month or longer after the surgery. So fate was basically telling me to cancel. I see him again at the beginning of June and hopefully there won't be any issues going in September ( I hate to waste my final decent Savvy Traveller rate).


WOW...I am glad you were proactive about it and sought medical attention.  How scary!  I know that I have worn glasses since I've been 13 - and i do experience those floaters.  I notice them the most when going from indoors to bright outdoors.  Also when reading, then looking I notice the floaters too.  It's a lovely reminder that we are getting older.  

Well, I should shuffle a few more papers around.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, very nearsighted too, Aurora, hope you are better, and can always reschedule, though is disappointing to have to cancel.  Hugs that all goes well by next month. I’m so used to floaters, they usually don’t bother me. All because of the shape of my eyes, and because it’s hereditary.


----------



## macraven

I’m still passing my time at the ladies gym
Quite boring overall

No one here but me
Evening time is when the crowds come or during the night hours 
It’s a 24/7 place

I prefer coming here when it is empty 
Able to use the machines and switch my routine with out waiting for some other equipment here


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> We just buy a package and try not to think too much about it.


Old habits die hard with me. Had to really punch the pennies when a single mom

One of these years we’re going to tempt you to the dark side for HHN lol 


macraven said:


> I’m still passing my time at the ladies gym


Impressive!  You go girl!


----------



## schumigirl

AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> Just caught up with two weeks worth of posting as I just tend to lurk here. My life is very boring, especially since retiring.
> 
> Well, I was supposed to be in FL now, but ended up cancelling my trip for an eye-related issue. Over a period of two and a half weeks at the end of April/start of May I developed posterior vitreous detachment in both eyes, first the left, then the right. Huge sudden floaters was the symptom. I was afraid my retina had detached, went rushing to see an ophthamologist. He said this is quite common as one ages and the vitreous (gel like liquid inside the eyeball that holds its shape) becomes more watery and less jelly-like. It's also more common in people with nearsightedness, which I've been all my life basically.
> 
> Anyway, the vitreous usually detaches from the retina with no issues in most people, but in 10-15% it pulls too hard causing a retinal detachment requiring immediate surgery to prevent vision loss.  He told me I could fly safely, but to avoid theme park rides because of the risk. I couldn't see spending all that money, risking Covid on the plane (cases are shooting up quickly in my area), to just walk around the parks in the FL heat. We go there for the rides! My DD said she didn't want to go if I couldn't ride, and if I did have a retinal detachment there and needed emergency surgery, my insurance probably wouldn't pay and I wouldn't be able to fly for at least a month or longer after the surgery. So fate was basically telling me to cancel. I see him again at the beginning of June and hopefully there won't be any issues going in September ( I hate to waste my final decent Savvy Traveller rate).



I’m so sorry to hear you had to cancel your trip. Fingers crossed you manage to visit in September and hope things improve massively for you…….sending you hugs.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy hump day stop in
> 
> Not much to report happening here.  It is a cool windy morning.  There was no sitting outside enjoying the nice weather last night.  It was cool and windy.  Not much heat here yet.  But I have noticed the lilac buds are forming on my tree now.  I am glad our cold/snowy snap didn't freeze and kill them off.  I did get to the gym last night...tonight will be a rest night.  I gotta think about what's on the menu for tonight.
> 
> That the best news!!!!!!  I am so glad you didn't loose all that valuable information.
> 
> It sounds like it is going to be a great trip report!!!  I will be living vicariously through it.  Your weather every time I check it...has been amazing!
> 
> It's great you can schedule an extra day off!  I am waiting until summer and hotter weather arrives.  Then I will take off an extra day or two on some weekends.  Just so that I can enjoy summer a little more.  Enjoy your bonus day off!!!
> 
> 
> WOW...I am glad you were proactive about it and sought medical attention.  How scary!  I know that I have worn glasses since I've been 13 - and i do experience those floaters.  I notice them the most when going from indoors to bright outdoors.  Also when reading, then looking I notice the floaters too.  It's a lovely reminder that we are getting older.
> 
> Well, I should shuffle a few more papers around.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!!




The weather has been phenomenal this trip! It’s really beginning to heat up again now into high 90’s, but even high 80’s has been fabulous!

Glad you’re enjoying the gym and hope that weather heats up soon for you.




macraven said:


> I’m still passing my time at the ladies gym
> Quite boring overall
> 
> No one here but me
> Evening time is when the crowds come or during the night hours
> It’s a 24/7 place
> 
> I prefer coming here when it is empty
> Able to use the machines and switch my routine with out waiting for some other equipment here



You’re doing well back at the gym again mac…….it takes commitment to keep going.





Somehow, we ended up in Strong Water again tonight after the club lounge ……..we did plan to go into the park, but amazingly never made it. Lovely evening though with some good food and company……park time tomorrow…….


----------



## macraven

Schumi, there is always tomorrow for the parks
Liquid refreshment should come first, just saying…

Have you done the two shows yet?
Bourne and Horror Make Up Show

Both are entertaining for me


----------



## macraven

Aurora, I do hope your September trip will happen!
Hope that you have improvement with your eye condition

I know that it’s a worry and concern for you 

Sending you Mummy Dust for a complete healing for your medical issue


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, it’s a Thursday, and with the heat, a drink is certainly in order.  As such, was nice to hear Schumi was doing the right thing, and enjoying some refreshments inside the AC at Strong Water. Always today to enjoy sone park time.   

When it’s hot, and you have time to enjoy life, you should be able to do whatever you feel like doing. Like relaxing in AC, pool time, or for some, park time.  

Yay for Mac doing more gym time.  Don’t blame you for going while not crowded.  Movie viewing on that Monday early evening was a great time to go.  I think there was around 12 of us in the room we saw the movie in.  Was great, no line for food or for the bathroom after the movie ended.  Hope you are feeling good now.

And here we are, a Thirsty Thursday is here.  Heard some rain about a half hour before the alarm went off.  I was like good, more watering our flowers. But was a only a short downpour, and was quiet after.  Then the birds started saying, it’s the all clear. Cloudy, so while still bright, as after sunrise by almost an hour, it’s already 55 degrees out. Still some chances of light rain in the next hour, then the heat starts.  79 the high. Yay, shorts are starting to be the what I am wearing today.  

And yay, sister said let’s get together next Sunday, so all can enjoy the holiday Monday with resting at home.  And hehe, said since you opened the pool, should be 95 on Saturday.  She said yeah, but the pool is 65 degrees out right now.  While may feel hot enough, that probably shocking water temp will feel good after you get used to it. Northern homies here.  

Ah all like the house cooler when it’s hot out.  Our AC was turned on yesterday.  Thus, with the outside temp warm, but not that warm, have not heard it on yet, and house feels almost too cool.  That’s still okay. I’d much rather feel a little cool then too hot, as can always find a throw or weather warmer clothes.  But with my short sleeve shirt and shorts, I’m still not wanting more. Yea is hot though.  I do sometimes enjoy iced tea, but every morning it’s hot.  That teapot filling and stove turned on, is one of the things I do as my first of the morning routines. Well, and week days, screen viewing too, that early morning starts.  And end of the training today. Will make sure all is set, as when turn off screen, will not be turned on until early Monday morning.  So happy to have off tomorrow.  And with a partly cloudy sky, and 89 the high, with a few degrees cooler at the shore, that sea breeze, but does sound like the perfect day to drive down there for a day of beach fun tomorrow.  Though given my sister’s pool temp, the sea at the shore is probably that temp or even less warm.  Best time to enjoy a warm sea is end of August. So while will certainly take a walk along the water edge, I doubt either of us will be swimming tomorrow.  

Ooh, screen said it needed updates, so I clicked have at it.  But as said done quick enough, back to routine I go.  

Most terrific Thirsty Thursday all.  A happy morning to you too. Getting towards the end of May.  Time does fly at times. Just saying.


----------



## keishashadow

Not sure what happened to today’s forecasted warm weather.  got an unexpected good soaking last night    still heavy overcast & bit chilly.  Went to. Plan B & went with a load of laundry. Now to rethink dinner options

email notices SWA changed 3 different flight times for us this am.  No huge shift, phew.  They used to be one of the few airlines with a schedule written in stonestill surprises me to see those emails.  As long as they don’t cancel outright I’ll deal!



schumigirl said:


> Somehow, we ended up in Strong Water again tonight after the club lounge


Lol so, you are tethered to Strong Water, eh?  I can surely think of worse ways to lounge on vacation!


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, I hate changes in flight times, Keisha.  I buy ticket for the exact time I want to travel. Annoying.  Glad to hear they were not that different.  Laundry is boring, but has to be done.  Hope nicer weather for you.  

Training is ahhh. Just glad it’s over today.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick Thursday stop in 

It is a bright sunny and chilly day so far.  I actually covered my flowers last night as they were forecasting frost and snow again overnight.  It didn't - thank goodness!  But it sure felt like it  .  I refused to put socks on...but sat in my chair with my fuzzy blanket on all night. 

No gym last night, and just relaxed watching tv.  Changed what I was going to make for supper, as plans for the evening for Dh and the boys changed...so it was butter chicken and coconut rice.  And yes...the butter chicken sauce was from a jar   I found a tasty one...and it is an easy quick weeknight meal.  I had to laugh this morning when I came out to the kitchen and seen that oldest ds has warmed it up and put it as part of his lunch.  Those left overs never last long.  Younger ds will be disappointed to find there is none left for him.  Not sure what is on the menu for tonight yet.



macraven said:


> No one here but me
> Evening time is when the crowds come or during the night hours
> It’s a 24/7 place
> 
> I prefer coming here when it is empty
> Able to use the machines and switch my routine with out waiting for some other equipment here


That's why I go a little later in the evening instead of right after work.  It is usually pretty quiet with a few people.  I like having my choice of machines to use without waiting as well.  Good job on the  dedication of going.  


schumigirl said:


> we did plan to go into the park, but amazingly never made it. Lovely evening though with some good food and company……park time tomorrow…….


Sounds like a perfect day...good food and company!  I know you will enjoy your remaining days!


Lynne G said:


> sister said let’s get together next Sunday, so all can enjoy the holiday Monday with resting at home. And hehe, said since you opened the pool, should be 95 on Saturday. She said yeah, but the pool is 65 degrees out right now. While may feel hot enough, that probably shocking water temp will feel good after you get used to it. Northern homies here.


That sounds like a perfect weekend!  Enjoy the time with your sister.  


keishashadow said:


> email notices SWA changed 3 different flight times for us this am. No huge shift, phew. They used to be one of the few airlines with a schedule written in stonestill surprises me to see those emails. As long as they don’t cancel outright I’ll deal!


Sigh...there are soooo many changes lately with so many of the airlines.  I'll cross my fingers that there is no cancellation.  

Well, I should get started shuffling some papers here.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Pumpkin1172 said:


> so it was butter chicken and coconut rice. And yes...the butter chicken sauce was from a jar  I found a tasty one...and it is an easy quick weeknight meal.


I’m finding myself using jarred Asian sauces more often since 2 of my boys out of town and it’s too confusing to cut down most of my Asian recipes.  Shockingly, aldis are pretty good with some doctoring up. can get at least two meals for the boys of us out of one bottle

Never tried butter chicken. Not a fan of coconut anything unless it’s in a frozen drink with an umbrella hehe

Yesterday, played with a small rice cooker I grabbed at the Amazon place for a few bucks. brand new & sealed. Do Like the timer delay & warming features. Need to fine tune the liquid volume.  Pretty good texture even after sitting for 3 hours.  Will be a handy gadget & doesn’t take up much space. Apparently a steamer too. Who knew? Lol


----------



## Pumpkin1172

keishashadow said:


> Never tried butter chicken. Not a fan of coconut anything unless it’s in a frozen drink with an umbrella hehe


tee hee....I'm very much the same!

I can't remember when I had tried butter chicken - I had a taste from someone's plate once just to try it...and loved it.  I made it at home the first time and asked my kiddos to just try it...and if they didn't like it, they could eat something else.  They ended up LOVING it.  It is one of their favorite meals now and I always make a big pan...I could probably make more and there would be no tossing of the left overs.  Dh likes the coconut rice with the butter chicken - he is not a huge fan of that meal but eats it because it's made lol.  

I LOVE using my instant pot to make rice.  It works like a charm and makes such fluffy rice.  Same measurements as in the pot, just pressure for 4-5 minutes, then natural release for 10 - 15 (I just leave it until we are ready to eat) and fluff it with a fork just before I serve it.  My daughter loves her rice cooker though, and hates her Instant pot lol


----------



## macraven

Now I need to google what is butter chicken …


----------



## keishashadow

Pumpkin1172 said:


> My daughter loves her rice cooker though, and hates her Instant pot lol


After seeing the jiggly thing from a pressure cooker embedded in kitchen ceiling when I was a kid, have a rather strong aversion to the device. Just haven’t brought myself to buy an insta-pot, yet lol. 

The instruction booklet for the rice cooker was 1.5 liquid to 1 rice.  on stove top I use at least 2 to 1.  Think I’m going to up the ratio Next time with the cooker.  Just so nice to set it and walk away.  Need to google to see if it will make risotto lol. Not holding my breath there.

I Generally avoid most Indian cuisine even tho it looks delicious.  haven’t figured out which ‘exotic’ spice sends my guts into spasms…happens after eating @ Boma (i’ll never give up trying it lol as it smells so good when strolling past) & any sort of curry.  Bonus points for cilantro often hiding in lots of dishes, especially Mexican…bubbles I taste soapy bubbles…yuck

wound up making beef stew.  cleaned out my refrigerator freezer this am and found an older roast lurking I wanted to use.  The mr is getting a tooth extracted tomorrow, figure he can gum a bowl of the leftovers within the next day or so.  It always tends to taste better the next day anyway IMO.


----------



## Lynne G

Guess what our dinner was?  Surprise surprise.  Pasta.  Made little one happy,  with salad, fast and easy dinner.  Fresh grated parmigiana was tasty on the pasta and red sauce.  

Quiet enough night. I’m getting ready to start my bedtime routine.  Even though I don’t have to wake up early, I figure I still will be.  

Yeah. No Indian food cooked here.  I doubt either kid would eat the butter chicken. But to each their own.  

I’ve looked at those rice cookers, but never got one.  I find it easy to just cook in a pot on the stove.  Like Keisha, I do an almost 2 to 1 water to rice.  I add salt to the water, to flavor the rice.  Comes out fine every time.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 670214
> Not sure what happened to today’s forecasted warm weather.  got an unexpected good soaking last night    still heavy overcast & bit chilly.  Went to. Plan B & went with a load of laundry. Now to rethink dinner options
> 
> email notices SWA changed 3 different flight times for us this am.  No huge shift, phew.  They used to be one of the few airlines with a schedule written in stonestill surprises me to see those emails.  As long as they don’t cancel outright I’ll deal!
> 
> 
> Lol so, you are tethered to Strong Water, eh?  I can surely think of worse ways to lounge on vacation!



We‘re both Princesses aren’t we……..lol…….I wear that crown well!!!

Laundry is always good to get out of the way……..




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick Thursday stop in
> 
> It is a bright sunny and chilly day so far.  I actually covered my flowers last night as they were forecasting frost and snow again overnight.  It didn't - thank goodness!  But it sure felt like it  .  I refused to put socks on...but sat in my chair with my fuzzy blanket on all night.
> 
> No gym last night, and just relaxed watching tv.  Changed what I was going to make for supper, as plans for the evening for Dh and the boys changed...so it was butter chicken and coconut rice.  And yes...the butter chicken sauce was from a jar   I found a tasty one...and it is an easy quick weeknight meal.  I had to laugh this morning when I came out to the kitchen and seen that oldest ds has warmed it up and put it as part of his lunch.  Those left overs never last long.  Younger ds will be disappointed to find there is none left for him.  Not sure what is on the menu for tonight yet.
> 
> 
> That's why I go a little later in the evening instead of right after work.  It is usually pretty quiet with a few people.  I like having my choice of machines to use without waiting as well.  Good job on the  dedication of going.
> 
> Sounds like a perfect day...good food and company!  I know you will enjoy your remaining days!
> 
> That sounds like a perfect weekend!  Enjoy the time with your sister.
> 
> Sigh...there are soooo many changes lately with so many of the airlines.  I'll cross my fingers that there is no cancellation.
> 
> Well, I should get started shuffling some papers here.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!



Yep, we’ll make the most of our time……it’s been lovely catching up with friends, might not make the most exciting trip report, but spending time with them has been priceless.

Have a great few days……




keishashadow said:


> I’m finding myself using jarred Asian sauces more often since 2 of my boys out of town and it’s too confusing to cut down most of my Asian recipes.  Shockingly, aldis are pretty good with some doctoring up. can get at least two meals for the boys of us out of one bottle
> 
> Never tried butter chicken. Not a fan of coconut anything unless it’s in a frozen drink with an umbrella hehe
> 
> Yesterday, played with a small rice cooker I grabbed at the Amazon place for a few bucks. brand new & sealed. Do Like the timer delay & warming features. Need to fine tune the liquid volume.  Pretty good texture even after sitting for 3 hours.  Will be a handy gadget & doesn’t take up much space. Apparently a steamer too. Who knew? Lol



Had the nicest Pina Colada today…..no umbrella though…….I’ll forgive them though as food and drinks were amazing……..

I need to think about a rice cooker, but we very rarely have rice……..not a favourite option in our home, and so easy to cook…..even a bad cook can do rice……




keishashadow said:


> After seeing the jiggly thing from a pressure cooker embedded in kitchen ceiling when I was a kid, have a rather strong aversion to the device. Just haven’t brought myself to buy an insta-pot, yet lol.
> 
> The instruction booklet for the rice cooker was 1.5 liquid to 1 rice.  on stove top I use at least 2 to 1.  Think I’m going to up the ratio Next time with the cooker.  Just so nice to set it and walk away.  Need to google to see if it will make risotto lol. Not holding my breath there.
> 
> I Generally avoid most Indian cuisine even tho it looks delicious.  haven’t figured out which ‘exotic’ spice sends my guts into spasms…happens after eating @ Boma (i’ll never give up trying it lol as it smells so good when strolling past) & any sort of curry.  Bonus points for cilantro often hiding in lots of dishes, especially Mexican…bubbles I taste soapy bubbles…yuck
> 
> wound up making beef stew.  cleaned out my refrigerator freezer this am and found an older roast lurking I wanted to use.  The mr is getting a tooth extracted tomorrow, figure he can gum a bowl of the leftovers within the next day or so.  It always tends to taste better the next day anyway IMO.




Love Indian cuisine, one of our favourite dinner options. Yes, no cilantro in our dishes, we have coriander seeds which are slightly different. Cilantro tastes like soap to us too……yuk……..I do make a mean curry from scratch.

Hope the misters extraction goes well, food sounds good!



It is wonderfully hot here now……..wow.

Had the best day! Park time, lunch out, Orlando Eye, Club Lounge fun and Citywalk…..and all boiling hot which has been perfect.

Almost bedtime here……….enjoying a glass of wine in our suite watching a movie…….lovely evening.


----------



## macraven

How did you like the Orlando Eye?
I have read about but never knew anyone that has gone on it


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> How did you like the Orlando Eye?
> I have read about but never knew anyone that has gone on it



Our fourth time on it.

It’s ok……not a must do on a trip, but good to see how they are developing Epic Universe down that way.

It’ll be a massive site.

Sad to see the ride close by where that young man died on the drop tower, there are so many floral tributes to him beside the ride, so very sad.


----------



## macraven

Lynne
I was wondering when pasta was back on your meal list.
If it is a family favorite, it’s an easy meal to set up


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Our fourth time on it.
> 
> It’s ok……not a must do on a trip, but good to see how they are developing Epic Universe down that way.
> 
> It’ll be a massive site.
> 
> You are brave!


I don’t deal well with heights 
I would pee my pants if I ever did go on it


----------



## Charade67

The cat woke me up at 4:00 this morning and it looks like I will be awake for awhile. 
We had been planning to go to the Virginia Renaissance Festival tomorrow, but it’s going to be in the high 90’s and none of us wants to spend the day in that heat. I will use the day to get caught up with school. 

B requested Chinese food yesterday, so we went to my favorite Chinese restaurant. This was from her fortune cookie. 




AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> Well, I was supposed to be in FL now, but ended up cancelling my trip for an eye-related issue.


So sorry you had to cancel your trip. Hope you are able to go in September. 


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, very nearsighted too


Me too. 


macraven said:


> I’m still passing my time at the ladies gym


Good for you. I need to find some time to get some exercise. 


keishashadow said:


> One of these years we’re going to tempt you to the dark side for HHN lol


Not very likely. 


keishashadow said:


> email notices SWA changed 3 different flight times for us this am. No huge shift, phew. They used to be one of the few airlines with a schedule written in stonestill surprises me to see those emails. As long as they don’t cancel outright I’ll deal!


How annoying. I am praying my flight doesn’t change again. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> And yes...the butter chicken sauce was from a jar


I have never had that dish. 


macraven said:


> Now I need to google what is butter chicken …


I had to google it too. 


keishashadow said:


> I Generally avoid most Indian cuisine even tho it looks delicious.


I have never eaten Indian food. I keep thinking I should try it, but I don’t think there is a restaurant near me. 


macraven said:


> I don’t deal well with heights


Same here. 


 Caspian has settled down so I am good to try to get back to sleep.


----------



## Lynne G

Funny, your cat must have got me up too, Charade. I was up around exactly at 4 pm, then went downstairs, as must have heard our largest tv still on.  I guess someone forgot to turn it off whenever they went to bed. I did finally go back to sleep for a bit. Hope you get back to sleep  like I did. 

Ah, that glorious sunshine.  85 degrees, with scattered thunderstorms in the area around the dinner time, just to make the ride home a fun one. I hope none are anywhere we are this time around dinner time. Though saying a mostly cloudy day, I’m enjoying that glorious sunshine pouring through the window, seeing this Friday morning, with a cup of tea in my hand.  Thought I’d make some cherry turnovers, as have some cherry filling decided not to make a pie with.  And so, they are in the oven, and when almost cool, ready for a little coarse sugar on them. Enjoy when kitchen has a sweeter baking smell.  They don’t take that long, so watching the timer. 

Told little one I want an earlier start, just after rush hour.  We will see if she gets up in the next hour.  Older one works, and DH is only working online for a half day, then over mum’s home.  I’m sure he’ll bring her lunch. Both don’t care to go with us to the shore. So, a ladies trip it is. 

Fabulous Friday everyone.


----------



## Robo56

Good Friday morning Sans family 












keishashadow said:


> Did I also suggest one of those sea salt/texturing sprays on your roots? I rotate between 3 different ones. Use sparingly but does make a difference



Is that a salt spray hair solution mix you make or is it a product sold in the store?



macraven said:


> So now I have two iPhones with both ringing when I get calls


Mac glad to hear you found your phone and were able to retrieve your travel information that was stored on it.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> It sounds like you have been keeping very busy! It is so great you get to see so many of your extended family so often.



I like to keep moving with little projects when I can.

My family is busy with their lives, but they are so sweet to make time to visit when they can.




Lynne G said:


> Robo’s in Spring cleaning mode. Good to refresh the closet, and pantry. After looking through my closet, I decided, I really don’t wear as many long sleeve shirts as I used to. Also dropped off bags of not going to wear that anymore clothes to our one resell place, as hope someone else can use them. On Sundays, I do my review of my pantry. Good to use the oldest stuff first. We are well stocked now. And think my closet is a bit more bare. Good to refresh the house contents every so often.



A good closet clean out once a year is a good thing to do.




keishashadow said:


> Hey all! Really nice weekend here. Planning nicely firming up re that big family trip celebrating the Mr’s retirement to WDW end of July. Caught my breath seeing how much a 3 day PH tix was for one family member…on discount approx $480. Nobody is allowed to complain about the cost of a U AP at this point lolololol



Sounds like a wonderful celebration trip for your hubby’s retirement. I hope all goes well with the planning.



AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> I developed posterior vitreous detachment in both eyes, first the left, then the right. Huge sudden floaters was the symptom. I was afraid my retina had detached, went rushing to see an ophthamologist. He said this is quite common as one ages and the vitreous (gel like liquid inside the eyeball that holds its shape) becomes more watery and less jelly-like. It's also more common in people with nearsightedness, which I've been all my life basically.



So sorry to hear you had to cancel your trip.  Sending healing wishes your way that your eyes get better soon.


so it was butter chicken and coconut rice. And yes...the butter chicken sauce was from a jar

I have made butter chicken from scratch before. It is very good with a mild underlying heat. We liked it. I saw a butter chicken sauce at Aldi’s. I have never made coconut rice.


Not a lot going on here. The weather has warmed up here to
 lizard  loving temps. Will be 90 today and over the weekend. Then back into the 70’s for a few days if the weather predictions are correct.

I had a doctors appointment yesterday then went to the grocery store and stocked up on needed things.

I made a reservation for 6 house UMH Tour. I had a day in mind that would work better for me during the time I’am there for HHN. I’am glad I called and made the reservation as there were only 6 places left for that morning.

It appears that this will be a busy year for HHN. Time will tell. I need to settle on a date for RIP Tour and reserve that soon.

Grandson is graduating from high school next Wednesday. He is a smart hardworking fella. We are so proud of him. Seems like only yesterday he was a little baby in my arms.


Have a wonderful Friday everyone.


----------



## macraven

Robo the UMH is one of my most favorite tour

I booked first day they released it to the public
Hope the group I will be in has decent peeps 

Have done this tour each year since it started 
Some in the past groups are very nice and some are not socializing 

Since monster cafe is biting the dust, no clue where break time will be during lunch hour 
Lots of time to find that info out

You will enjoy your grandson’s graduation !


----------



## Pumpkin1172

TGIF Friday   and it's a holiday/long weekend here as well!

Dh and ds left early this morning to go to his brothers place (the brother that had flooding)  Dh took a load of furnaces along that a local company (and an the owners are family friends) bought from dh's company.  So dh will visit with his brother and deliver the units so people can start the necessary repairs and start to get back into their homes.  

So it's just me and the youngest ds for the weekend.  He took this weekend off of his job, as we were going to head to the city to visit the kids and grandkid.  But plans changed, with dh making a delivery of furnaces and other supplies.  So He is going to hang with friends and probably help me do some organizing and tossing of things in the basement.  It will be a good time to go through some things.  The weather is not going to be great...so I'll take advantage and get a few things done inside.  Crossing my fingers none of that white stuff falls over the weekend.  This weekend is famous for one last blast of snow hitting.  



macraven said:


> Now I need to google what is butter chicken …


It is not something everyone likes.  I seen it on lots of menus here - that's where I tried a bite of a friend's plate and liked it.   Dh eats it...but it is definitely NOT his favorite dish.  


keishashadow said:


> wound up making beef stew. cleaned out my refrigerator freezer this am and found an older roast lurking I wanted to use. The mr is getting a tooth extracted tomorrow, figure he can gum a bowl of the leftovers within the next day or so. It always tends to taste better the next day anyway IMO.


Yum!!!!  I love a good bowl of stew or beef barley soup as well.  I hope your Mr's extraction gives him minimal pain.


schumigirl said:


> ..I do make a mean curry from scratch.


As I was typing it came from a jar...I thought of you and your curries you whip up!  One day I will pre-make it to use during the week!  Dd used to say I was cheating by doing that.  I have now spied the same jars from Costco in her pantry now too    Funny what happens when your a busy working mom lol


Charade67 said:


> B requested Chinese food yesterday, so we went to my favorite Chinese restaurant. This was from her fortune cookie.


I love a good chinese food meal!  The fortune message was a good one!  I hope you get to reschedule your outing you had planned.  


Robo56 said:


> Grandson is graduating from high school next Wednesday. He is a smart hardworking fella. We are so proud of him. Seems like only yesterday he was a little baby in my arms.


Time really does go fast!  I can't believe our little gd is already 2.5 

Well, I should shuffle some papers.  There is not much on my desk today.  I do get to leave a little early as it's nail day today.  A great way to start off my long weekend!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

Beach:


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Robo the UMH is one of my most favorite tour


Yes, I really enjoy the tour too. You were the one who told me about the tour and I have been going every since. It really brings a different dimension to the houses seeing them during the day. 



macraven said:


> I booked first day they released it to the public
> Hope the group I will be in has decent peeps


Last year the group I was in was ok. It was mostly couples and families together. I was the lone wolf.....LOL...I don’t mind. I’am focused on the houses and taking pics. I hang back a bit and enjoy the experience.



macraven said:


> Have done this tour each year since it started
> Some in the past groups are very nice and some are not socializing



I have found that folks usually don’t say much except to those in their party.  Before the Tour started our group was sitting at a table together. There were a few pleasantries exchanged then nothing after that. 



macraven said:


> Since monster cafe is biting the dust, no clue where break time will be during lunch hour
> Lots of time to find that info out


That was a treat to get lunch in the Monsters Cafe last year. Mostly the environment was special and the air conditioning was awesome in there. It was closed to only the Tour groups which was nice. 

Looking to see where we go this year for lunch break.  Hope it’s something good. Please not back to pretzel and hotdog option at the Blue Man Theatre..



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Dh and ds left early this morning to go to his brothers place (the brother that had flooding) Dh took a load of furnaces along that a local company (and an the owners are family friends) bought from dh's company. So dh will visit with his brother and deliver the units so people can start the necessary repairs and start to get back into their homes.



Your hubby is doing such a nice thing by taking furnaces to those in need after the flooding.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I don’t deal well with heights
> I would pee my pants if I ever did go on it



It is a little too high for me……but if I can stand sitting at 40,000 feet, I should be ok…….lol





Charade67 said:


> The cat woke me up at 4:00 this morning and it looks like I will be awake for awhile.
> We had been planning to go to the Virginia Renaissance Festival tomorrow, but it’s going to be in the high 90’s and none of us wants to spend the day in that heat. I will use the day to get caught up with school.
> 
> B requested Chinese food yesterday, so we went to my favorite Chinese restaurant. This was from her fortune cookie.
> View attachment 670391
> 
> 
> So sorry you had to cancel your trip. Hope you are able to go in September.
> 
> Me too.
> 
> Good for you. I need to find some time to get some exercise.
> 
> Not very likely.
> 
> How annoying. I am praying my flight doesn’t change again.
> 
> I have never had that dish.
> 
> I had to google it too.
> 
> I have never eaten Indian food. I keep thinking I should try it, but I don’t think there is a restaurant near me.
> 
> Same here.
> 
> 
> Caspian has settled down so I am good to try to get back to sleep.




Hope you got back to sleep……





Robo56 said:


> Good Friday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 670419
> 
> View attachment 670424
> 
> View attachment 670423
> 
> View attachment 670421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a salt spray hair solution mix you make or is it a product sold in the store?
> 
> 
> Mac glad to hear you found your phone and were able to retrieve your travel information that was stored on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to keep moving with little projects when I can.
> 
> My family is busy with their lives, but they are so sweet to make time to visit when they can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good closet clean out once a year is a good thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a wonderful celebration trip for your hubby’s retirement. I hope all goes well with the planning.
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear you had to cancel your trip.  Sending healing wishes your way that your eyes get better soon.
> 
> 
> so it was butter chicken and coconut rice. And yes...the butter chicken sauce was from a jar
> 
> I have made butter chicken from scratch before. It is very good with a mild underlying heat. We liked it. I saw a butter chicken sauce at Aldi’s. I have never made coconut rice.
> 
> 
> Not a lot going on here. The weather has warmed up here to
> lizard  loving temps. Will be 90 today and over the weekend. Then back into the 70’s for a few days if the weather predictions are correct.
> 
> I had a doctors appointment yesterday then went to the grocery store and stocked up on needed things.
> 
> I made a reservation for 6 house UMH Tour. I had a day in mind that would work better for me during the time I’am there for HHN. I’am glad I called and made the reservation as there were only 6 places left for that morning.
> 
> It appears that this will be a busy year for HHN. Time will tell. I need to settle on a date for RIP Tour and reserve that soon.
> 
> Grandson is graduating from high school next Wednesday. He is a smart hardworking fella. We are so proud of him. Seems like only yesterday he was a little baby in my arms.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday everyone.




Congrats again to your grandson……..what a lovely day you’ll all have celebrating. 

Yes, this lizard is enjoying the temps too! 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> TGIF Friday   and it's a holiday/long weekend here as well!
> 
> Dh and ds left early this morning to go to his brothers place (the brother that had flooding)  Dh took a load of furnaces along that a local company (and an the owners are family friends) bought from dh's company.  So dh will visit with his brother and deliver the units so people can start the necessary repairs and start to get back into their homes.
> 
> So it's just me and the youngest ds for the weekend.  He took this weekend off of his job, as we were going to head to the city to visit the kids and grandkid.  But plans changed, with dh making a delivery of furnaces and other supplies.  So He is going to hang with friends and probably help me do some organizing and tossing of things in the basement.  It will be a good time to go through some things.  The weather is not going to be great...so I'll take advantage and get a few things done inside.  Crossing my fingers none of that white stuff falls over the weekend.  This weekend is famous for one last blast of snow hitting.
> 
> 
> It is not something everyone likes.  I seen it on lots of menus here - that's where I tried a bite of a friend's plate and liked it.   Dh eats it...but it is definitely NOT his favorite dish.
> 
> Yum!!!!  I love a good bowl of stew or beef barley soup as well.  I hope your Mr's extraction gives him minimal pain.
> 
> As I was typing it came from a jar...I thought of you and your curries you whip up!  One day I will pre-make it to use during the week!  Dd used to say I was cheating by doing that.  I have now spied the same jars from Costco in her pantry now too    Funny what happens when your a busy working mom lol
> 
> I love a good chinese food meal!  The fortune message was a good one!  I hope you get to reschedule your outing you had planned.
> 
> Time really does go fast!  I can't believe our little gd is already 2.5
> 
> Well, I should shuffle some papers.  There is not much on my desk today.  I do get to leave a little early as it's nail day today.  A great way to start off my long weekend!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



I still never used jars for any kind of Asian/Indian cooking…..maybe you have better ones than we do, but they seem to be too artificial tasting……and even working full time, cooking was my down time and I always enjoyed doing it from scratch.

Butter chicken tends to be a dish for wimps who don’t like spice in curry places here, it’s far too creamy for me. 

Your little granddaughter is growing up fast!




Had a whopper of a rain storm this morning, so quick change of plans and headed out and about instead of the parks, but it’s lovely now……going offsite for dinner so will decide later where we end up going. 

The new Tribute store has the new facade put up last night, going to be classic Universal and sounds good! I hope.

Chilling for an hour out of the heat now…….


----------



## Lynne G

Few more beach from little one:

Was a foggy weather in the morning, before the sun came out. 

Was a perfect day.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

@Lynne G  those pictures make feet tingle!  I love nice warm, clean sand on a beautiful beach.  Looks like it turned into a beautiful day!

Not much to report here.  

My nail appointment was rescheduled for next week.  I still left work a little early as it is a holiday weekend, and extremely slow and I was finished all my work.  The one perk of my current job is that if I am finished my work, I can clock out.  On days like today, I don't mind leaving early.  

I am currently watching the last Downton Abbey movie.  I am hoping to go see the new one this weekend.  I do love the movie and the series.  I have stopped at the grocery store and picked up some treats.  Ds and I ordered pizza in, and I will be stuffing myself with some junky treats.  It's not often I indulge - but I also don't have to share with anyone else with the others not home .  It's a night of beverages and treats lol.  

The sun is shinning, but there is definitely a cool breeze tonight.  Hopefully tomorrow we will pull out the patio furniture and give it a good scrub and plant some pots of flowers.  I think that will be extent of the things I will fill my day with tomorrow.  

I see there is a garage sale at the home of our neighbor who passed away.  I see some items that he made they have out for sale.  We have a few pieces that he gave us over the years.  I can't bring myself to go over there.  I still miss seeing him outside working in his garage or talking with someone in the neighborhood.  

Well, I will leave a night light on for our early risers.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> @Lynne G  those pictures make feet tingle!  I love nice warm, clean sand on a beautiful beach.  Looks like it turned into a beautiful day!
> 
> Not much to report here.
> 
> My nail appointment was rescheduled for next week.  I still left work a little early as it is a holiday weekend, and extremely slow and I was finished all my work.  The one perk of my current job is that if I am finished my work, I can clock out.  On days like today, I don't mind leaving early.
> 
> I am currently watching the last Downton Abbey movie.  I am hoping to go see the new one this weekend.  I do love the movie and the series.  I have stopped at the grocery store and picked up some treats.  Ds and I ordered pizza in, and I will be stuffing myself with some junky treats.  It's not often I indulge - but I also don't have to share with anyone else with the others not home .  It's a night of beverages and treats lol.
> 
> The sun is shinning, but there is definitely a cool breeze tonight.  Hopefully tomorrow we will pull out the patio furniture and give it a good scrub and plant some pots of flowers.  I think that will be extent of the things I will fill my day with tomorrow.
> 
> I see there is a garage sale at the home of our neighbor who passed away.  I see some items that he made they have out for sale.  We have a few pieces that he gave us over the years.  I can't bring myself to go over there.  I still miss seeing him outside working in his garage or talking with someone in the neighborhood.
> 
> Well, I will leave a night light on for our early risers.



I’m looking forward to seeing the new Downton Abbey movie…..hope it’s good. Maggie Smith is an amazing actress, love her in anything.

Appreciate the light, still dark when I get up here……even on vacation, we can never sleep late, want to be up and out.

So sad with your neighbour. Sounds like a good day tomorrow though.




Had a fabulous thunder storm again tonight, and again we luckily missed the rain as it was torrential. We went into the restaurant just before it started and as we came out it stopped.

Back to Sapphire, but roads were blocked for gradventure bus fiasco……you could get to Royal Pacific, but not Sapphire……crazy, so we parked at Royal tonight. We go over there for breakfast every morning anyway, so not a big deal for us, but it might be for others.

Will wait to see the weather tomorrow to decide what we’ll do. But another lovely evening for us, and then back to Strong Water for one……although we got a sample of a new one to try and then another to try, so…….3 it was in the end! They look after folks so well over there.

In our suite hoping to catch some lightning that we missed earlier……seems to have stopped though although boats are still not running.

Another fabulous day………


----------



## macraven

All your days are fabulous!


----------



## macraven

And thanks for leaving the light on for me
I hate stumbling in the dark


----------



## Charade67

Night owl post. I took a late afternoon/early evening nap, so now I am awake.

Today I had to help B with her life insurance policy. She became the owner when she turned 21.  She has submitted a beneficiary change form twice, but keeps getting letters saying that they need more information, but don't say what that information is. I had her call the company today and we think we have figured out that problem. They still have her grandmother's social security number on the account. She has been gone for 9 years. The company is sending B a form to complete to change that info. Once that is changed she should be able to designate beneficiaries.



Lynne G said:


> Funny, your cat must have got me up too, Charade. I was up around exactly at 4 pm, then went downstairs, as must have heard our largest tv still on. I guess someone forgot to turn it off whenever they went to bed. I did finally go back to sleep for a bit. Hope you get back to sleep like I did.


I would talk to Caspian about that, but he never listens to me. I did get back to sleep and slept until 8:30.


Robo56 said:


> Grandson is graduating from high school next Wednesday. He is a smart hardworking fella. We are so proud of him. Seems like only yesterday he was a little baby in my arms.


Congrats to him.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Dh and ds left early this morning to go to his brothers place (the brother that had flooding) Dh took a load of furnaces along that a local company (and an the owners are family friends) bought from dh's company. So dh will visit with his brother and deliver the units so people can start the necessary repairs and start to get back into their homes.


That's awesome that your husband is doing that.


Lynne G said:


> Beach


Looks so calm and quiet.

It's 2:00. I'm going to try to get some sleep now.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you got to sleep soon after posting Charade.  Hope that cat was quiet this early morning.

Nice to hear Schumi is enjoying her stay, and that fabulous weather.

Congratulations to Robo’s grandson.  Kids grow up so fast.  Hope you are doing well, and sipping some coffee in your HHN mug.  Yay, I enjoyed those tours, and a fun day to see 6 of the HHN houses, so great you booked your 6 house tour this Fall.  Hopefully, we can enjoy some coffee together and chat in late September.

Pumpkin, very nice of DH to go with items to his brother’s place, to help him and neighbors recover from the flooding.

Yeah, when kids grow up, they have to get their own insurance, so going through with that too Charade.  Under my insurance, older one could stay on it until he was 24, and was still in school.  Little one will age out when she graduates at the end of this year.  Older one now gets insurance from his work, so I’m hoping whatever full time job she gets after graduation, will have insurance benefits too. Glad you got B.‘s sorted out.

Ah, a chance to have a record breaking high temp this Saturday.  A very foggy 67 out now, so you know the humidity will also be that ooh so sticky, with foggy weather right now.  But that dense fog advisory will end shortly, then such a glorious sunny  day, and super YAY, 95 or maybe even 96 degrees the high. Break out the Summer clothes.  Will be wearing the lightest weight shorts I have, and have on, one of my quick dry T shirts.  Hehe, known from yesterday, my car’s AC works very well. And our house’s does too.  Nice with quiet and feeling cool inside. Have my not as lightweight shorts on now, but change shorts if we go out anywhere.  Little one asked where we are going today.  I said maybe a cave?  We have several to go in in an hour or so drive.  She did not sound enthused, so whenever she decides to get up, I’ll see what she wants to do today,  If we go to being outside, we have cold water bottles to take. Put a couple in our refrigerator after dinner last night.

Was so nice and warm last night, grilled burgers, some mashed taters, and steamed carrots, with just some salt and butter, in a little bit of water filled  aluminum pack on the grill.  We left some for older one, who polished that leftover food quick.  Little one and I were stuffed.  But soon after eating, little one got iced coffee with a shot of mocha. She then poured it in a huge cup.  Added some milk and vanilla ice cream.  Coffee mocha milkshake. Eh, not that big of a fan of coffee flavored items, so had some chocolate sauce, warmed in the microwave, on my vanilla ice cream. Yum for both of us enjoying a desert.

But as that usual weekend day now.  Older one works, DH is already out the door, as early risers we are, so made breakfast for him and I, and make more than enough, so he took the leftovers to his mum’s place.  Thus, that ever so nice duo, will be a ladies day again today.  Hence, with no real agenda, I highly suspect it will not be decided until a late lunch hour.  And so, typical Saturday.  Quiet enough morning, largest tv remote, tea, and wash being done. My peaceful Saturday morning.  Ahh.

So may all have that oh so peaceful Saturday.  And if enjoying that Summer type weather, make sure you wear your suntan lotion, and stay hydrated.

Oops, was nice enough that mostly cloudy day at the shore, but thought eh. won’t get much suntan.  Well, I’m a little pink, and little one is already tanner. Will surely put suntan lotion on today, if I know we will be out this afternoon. She gets that so nice dark tan, but I get red if I don’t wear enough suntan lotion.  And will be wearing a hat too. More to cover my face a bit more.  But did buy some fresh suntan lotion the other day, both face and body.  So ready for that summer heat.  And sunny days.  Yay!


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all!  Will hit mid-90’s here today .  Still deciding whether I want to heat up kitchen making fried chicken later.  i tend to use an electric skillet to regulate the oil temp, may just make it soonish and serve it cold later.  

not sure why I was stunned to hear my eldest DS tested positive for covid yesterday.  Came up in mandatory test he gets weekly for his FB league gig.  Says he feels perfectly fine, is fully vaxx’d as per their protocols for employment.  from what i gather several of the elderly coaches have been hit hard by it tho as is the norm for the disease.



schumigirl said:


> It’s ok……not a must do on a trip, but good to see how they are developing Epic Universe down that way.


Oooh, hope those pics make it into the TR


Robo56 said:


> Is that a salt spray hair solution mix you make or is it a product sold in the store?


Bottled.  I only use sulfate-free hair products.  The  ‘Not Your Mothers’ brand didn’t work well for me.  

for just root lift i like ‘OGX Argan Oil of Morocco-Texturing Sea Salt Spray’. It gives some shine.

‘Got 2B beach tripping salt spray’ is the cheapest among them.  It’s light  good for extra texture on length when scrunching.



Robo56 said:


> Sounds like a wonderful celebration trip for your hubby’s retirement. I hope all goes well with the planning.


Having fun, thanks


Robo56 said:


> I saw a butter chicken sauce at Aldi’s.


Will look for that


Robo56 said:


> I’am glad I called and made the reservation as there were only 6 places left for that morning.
> 
> It appears that this will be a busy year for HHN. Time will tell. I need to settle on a date for RIP Tour and reserve that soon.


Wow going fast


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Yum!!!! I love a good bowl of stew or beef barley soup as well. I hope your Mr's extraction gives him minimal pain.


he was a bleeder. Has a couple stitches. Just before bedtime finally stopped After amping up ice bag


Robo56 said:


> I was the lone wolf.....LOL...I don’t mind





Robo56 said:


> Looking to see where we go this year for lunch break. Hope it’s something good. Please not back to pretzel and hotdog option at the Blue Man Theatre..


howl at the moon lol.  Yes, that was a pitiful offering indeed


schumigirl said:


> Butter chicken tends to be a dish for wimps who don’t like spice in curry places here, it’s far too creamy for me.


Haha u really like it to hit u over the head!  I’m somewhere in the middle


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am currently watching the last Downton Abbey movie. I am hoping to go see the new one this weekend. I do love the movie and the series.


Never watched it. Not sure why. Did notice it has actor in this go-round from new season of law & order, Hugh Dancy. He wasn’t on my radar before, may jump into franchise on this movie 


Lynne G said:


> Under my insurance, older one could stay on it until he was 24, and was still in school.


government sort must be different? most in PA can stay on parents’ work related policies until they hit 26   Eligible to even turn down their own offered job related lol.   My kids hung onto DHs till the bitter end as no fee involved, other than our plan,s standard deductible/copays


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Keisha, fed but as good as when I was with the state.  But whatever.  At least he was at his job long enough full time, he does get insurance benefits.


----------



## Lynne G

What you do when it’s that hot out and the pool heater got the water to 83 degrees. Quiet refreshing.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> All your days are fabulous!



They certainly are mac……..loving every second we are here!!




Charade67 said:


> View attachment 670648
> 
> Night owl post. I took a late afternoon/early evening nap, so now I am awake.
> 
> Today I had to help B with her life insurance policy. She became the owner when she turned 21.  She has submitted a beneficiary change form twice, but keeps getting letters saying that they need more information, but don't say what that information is. I had her call the company today and we think we have figured out that problem. They still have her grandmother's social security number on the account. She has been gone for 9 years. The company is sending B a form to complete to change that info. Once that is changed she should be able to designate beneficiaries.
> 
> 
> I would talk to Caspian about that, but he never listens to me. I did get back to sleep and slept until 8:30.
> 
> Congrats to him.
> 
> That's awesome that your husband is doing that.
> 
> Looks so calm and quiet.
> 
> It's 2:00. I'm going to try to get some sleep now.




Beautiful night owl Charade……

Hope the insurance stuff is an easy sort…..and hope you sleep better tonight.




keishashadow said:


> Morning all!  Will hit mid-90’s here today .  Still deciding whether I want to heat up kitchen making fried chicken later.  i tend to use an electric skillet to regulate the oil temp, may just make it soonish and serve it cold later.
> 
> not sure why I was stunned to hear my eldest DS tested positive for covid yesterday.  Came up in mandatory test he gets weekly for his FB league gig.  Says he feels perfectly fine, is fully vaxx’d as per their protocols for employment.  from what i gather several of the elderly coaches have been hit hard by it tho as is the norm for the disease.
> 
> 
> Oooh, hope those pics make it into the TR
> 
> Bottled.  I only use sulfate-free hair products.  The  ‘Not Your Mothers’ brand didn’t work well for me.
> 
> for just root lift i like ‘OGX Argan Oil of Morocco-Texturing Sea Salt Spray’. It gives some shine.
> 
> ‘Got 2B beach tripping salt spray’ is the cheapest among them.  It’s light  good for extra texture on length when scrunching.
> 
> 
> Having fun, thanks
> 
> Will look for that
> 
> Wow going fast
> 
> he was a bleeder. Has a couple stitches. Just before bedtime finally stopped After amping up ice bag
> 
> 
> howl at the moon lol.  Yes, that was a pitiful offering indeed
> 
> Haha u really like it to hit u over the head!  I’m somewhere in the middle
> 
> Never watched it. Not sure why. Did notice it has actor in this go-round from new season of law & order, Hugh Dancy. He wasn’t on my radar before, may jump into franchise on this movie
> 
> government sort must be different? most in PA can stay on parents’ work related policies until they hit 26   Eligible to even turn down their own offered job related lol.   My kids hung onto DHs till the bitter end as no fee involved, other than our plan,s standard deductible/copays



Hope Ds is doing ok……always a surprise now when someone tests positive.

Yep, pictures will make into trip report….along with a story that won’t……lol……will tell all soon!! 

Wouldn’t be without Moroccan argan oil in my hair…….leaves it silky smooth!!

Hope your Saturday is a good one……





92F……real feel is 97F in the shade………do I win……

It’s gorgeous…….nice little breeze appeared a while ago, but didn’t last long.

Back home after a day in the Studios, met the lovely queenofthehill had a nice chat with her and her daughter……

Heading over to club lounge soon and then maybe the Wok Experience and then probably Citywalk tonight………

Loving this heat!!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> met the lovely queenofthehill


Lol that’s a great screen name.  How crowded were the parks?  I’ve been reading it’s relatively slow at WDW…always is the calm before the storm when a new E-ticket attraction is due to open.

Kiddo is just bored out of his gourd. No fun to be stuck in a hotel room for 5 days.  At least he has a balcony.  We had fun going back & forth on our bets for the horse race.  i always mirror one of wildly exotic bets, one day they are going to hit.  Was a small field today, seemed off The mark On several fronts.

your sister has a lovely pool. Floated on raft in mine for an hour, too cold to go in much deeper than my knees. The mr took it on the chin & went for it.  Temp said 72 degrees, IDK about that lol.  Had to top off the water last few days, should be warmed up to be comfy tomorrow.  

exciting night, well that’s what I’m manifesting lol.  Hoping the storm doesn’t knock out our power while flipping between hockey & the kids’ football games, washing it all down with a frozen drink in a Sapphire Falls pool drink cup .  If i close my eyes…


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Lol that’s a great screen name.  How crowded were the parks?  I’ve been reading it’s relatively slow at WDW…always is the calm before the storm when a new E-ticket attraction is due to open.
> 
> Kiddo is just bored out of his gourd. No fun to be stuck in a hotel room for 5 days.  At least he has a balcony.  We had fun going back & forth on our bets for the horse race.  i always mirror one of wildly exotic bets, one day they are going to hit.  Was a small field today, seemed off The mark On several fronts.
> 
> your sister has a lovely pool. Floated on raft in mine for an hour, too cold to go in much deeper than my knees. The mr took it on the chin & went for it.  Temp said 72 degrees, IDK about that lol.  Had to top off the water last few days, should be warmed up to be comfy tomorrow.
> 
> exciting night, well that’s what I’m manifesting lol.  Hoping the storm doesn’t knock out our power while flipping between hockey & the kids’ football games, washing it all down with a frozen drink in a Sapphire Falls pool drink cup .  If i close my eyes…



Studios today was fairly quiet in certain areas…….outside Mummy area was fairly quiet, we got a seat at the bar in Finnegans around 12.30 today no problems……..rum neuralysers all round!

However, other areas like Potter were mobbed. We waited about 25 minutes in the Express line for Gringotts, think that’s the longest we’ve waited with EP.

Glad your son isn’t too bad, balcony sounds good.

We have a storm too tonight again…….Citywalk was cancelled due to torrential downpour, thunder and impressive lightning……..good view of it from our suite though……opened a bottle of wine…….of course!! Might head to Strong Water when storm dissipates……..


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Citywalk was cancelled due to torrential downpour, thunder and impressive lightning


Had a tornado warning flash on screen, for Orlando not here.  Phew. Stay safe


----------



## Lynne G

She does Keisha.  Has very wide and short rise steps to get into the pool, as we used to wheel our mom onto the first step, so we could more easily get her into and out of the pool. She designed it, and has had it for many years now.  Her home could be in a magazine. 

Ah, all are in relaxing mode, and our and neighbor’s AC units can be heard still running.  Another warm day until those storms for a Sunday night rain and maybe lightning show.  81 degrees out and after 9 pm.  Ugh.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Had a tornado warning flash on screen, for Orlando not here.  Phew. Stay safe



Yep, tornadoes are never fun……tucked up in our suite, jammies on, bottle of wine open, snacks and watching a movie as well as an impressive lightning show……perfect night after a hot busy day…..

Think the storm is moving away now, still seeing incredible lightning though. Rain was certainly impressive, glad we could walk back to Sapphire inside.


----------



## Charade67

Hello again. Finally getting a few minutes to post. Today was all about school. I think I am spending more time on my 1 hour class than I am on my 3 hour classes. 



Lynne G said:


> Hope you got to sleep soon after posting Charade. Hope that cat was quiet this early morning.


He woke me up at 3:00. I ignored him and he finally settled down. I got back to sleep and slept until 9:00.



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, when kids grow up, they have to get their own insurance, so going through with that too Charade. Under my insurance, older one could stay on it until he was 24, and was still in school. Little one will age out when she graduates at the end of this year. Older one now gets insurance from his work, so I’m hoping whatever full time job she gets after graduation, will have insurance benefits too. Glad you got B.‘s sorted out.


This was a life insurance plan that her grandmother bought when she was a toddler. She still has medical through dh's plan.



Lynne G said:


> But soon after eating, little one got iced coffee with a shot of mocha. She then poured it in a huge cup. Added some milk and vanilla ice cream. Coffee mocha milkshake. Eh, not that big of a fan of coffee flavored items, so had some chocolate sauce, warmed in the microwave, on my vanilla ice cream. Yum for both of us enjoying a desert.


That actually sounds good. I don't care much for coffee, but I don't mind coffee flavor in ice cream. My favorite ice cream place has an espresso chunk flavor that makes a wonderful milkshake.



keishashadow said:


> not sure why I was stunned to hear my eldest DS tested positive for covid yesterday. Came up in mandatory test he gets weekly for his FB league gig. Says he feels perfectly fine, is fully vaxx’d as per their protocols for employment. from what i gather several of the elderly coaches have been hit hard by it tho as is the norm for the disease.





keishashadow said:


> government sort must be different? most in PA can stay on parents’ work related policies until they hit 26 Eligible to even turn down their own offered job related lol. My kids hung onto DHs till the bitter end as no fee involved, other than our plan,s standard deductible/copays


That's what I was thinking too. Most plans allow the child to stay on until they turn 26.



schumigirl said:


> Studios today was fairly quiet in certain areas…….outside Mummy area was fairly quiet, we got a seat at the bar in Finnegans around 12.30 today no problems……..rum neuralysers all round!


Any news when The Mummy will reopen?

I think I will go relax and watch some TV before going to sleep. Good night all.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

A rare Saturday night stop in

It was a beautiful sunny warmish day today!  It wasn't as cold as it could be, but also not raging hot either.  I'll take it.  I did sit outside for awhile earlier this evening with a beverage.  I gotta grab all the outside nice weather while I can.  

Did some sorting, cleaning and tossing of items part of the laundry/storage room.  I went out and purchased a couple of shelving units....as I was tired of dh tossing/shoving all their hunting/bow/and outdoor acrivity stuff.  So now it is all organized neatly (with room to spare) on the shelving.  It was driving my bonkers.  Now to organize the other area tomorrow.  After tomorrow's sorting, I will need to make a run to the dump with a few things to toss.  

Supper was grilled cheese  Ds is out with friends, and I really didn't want anything take out.  So grilled cheese it was, and it hit the spot!.  

Tomorrow I'll hit the garden center, and pick up a few more plants, and that will be Monday's chore.  Hopefully I sleep well tonight.  Last night was horrible.  I felt horrible and my back was killing me.  I am not sure what was up with that, but hopefully tonight is better.



schumigirl said:


> I’m looking forward to seeing the new Downton Abbey movie…..hope it’s good. Maggie Smith is an amazing actress, love her in anything.


She is awesome in this!!!  She is one of my favorite characters.  I adore the series and have watched it a few times.  For me, it's a classic I will watch many time over.  I really do like it.  


Lynne G said:


> Was so nice and warm last night, grilled burgers, some mashed taters, and steamed carrots, with just some salt and butter, in a little bit of water filled aluminum pack on the grill.


YUM!!!!  Your photo looked amazing!!!  Such a great way to spend the day.  


keishashadow said:


> . I only use sulfate-free hair products. The ‘Not Your Mothers’ brand didn’t work well for me.


Have you tried AG products.  They have many sulfate-free items.  I love their styling products.  The cleaning products I will pass on...but I really like the Beach Bomb.  I use it for my curly hair days.  I also like their root boost and foam for my straight hair days.  


keishashadow said:


> not sure why I was stunned to hear my eldest DS tested positive for covid yesterday. Came up in mandatory test he gets weekly for his FB league gig. Says he feels perfectly fine, is fully vaxx’d as per their protocols for employment.


I am amazed that Dh's grandma (who is 100) didn't get very sick when she got covid at the end of March.  There was a little family visiting over one weekend...and everyone who visited tested positive.   She was the least sick out of everyone 


schumigirl said:


> We have a storm too tonight again…….Citywalk was cancelled due to torrential downpour, thunder and impressive lightning……..good view of it from our suite though……opened a bottle of wine…….of course!! Might head to Strong Water when storm dissipates……..


I was checking the weather and seen that there was storms for the next 3 hours.  Enjoy that light show.  


Charade67 said:


> Finally getting a few minutes to post. Today was all about school. I think I am spending more time on my 1 hour class than I am on my 3 hour classes.


I found the same thing.   Some classes, I could breeze through...others took many hours during the week to complete assignments and prep for exams.  

Well, I think I am going to head to bed and hope that I can sleep better than last night.  

I'll leave a light on again for those early risers or those who are having trouble counting sheep.


----------



## Charade67

There’s been a recall on Jif peanut butter. I just threw out 2 large jars.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Hello again. Finally getting a few minutes to post. Today was all about school. I think I am spending more time on my 1 hour class than I am on my 3 hour classes.
> 
> 
> He woke me up at 3:00. I ignored him and he finally settled down. I got back to sleep and slept until 9:00.
> 
> 
> This was a life insurance plan that her grandmother bought when she was a toddler. She still has medical through dh's plan.
> 
> 
> That actually sounds good. I don't care much for coffee, but I don't mind coffee flavor in ice cream. My favorite ice cream place has an espresso chunk flavor that makes a wonderful milkshake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking too. Most plans allow the child to stay on until they turn 26.
> 
> 
> Any news when The Mummy will reopen?
> 
> I think I will go relax and watch some TV before going to sleep. Good night all.



Still quoting late summer Charade for Mummy. They are progressing well apparently.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> A rare Saturday night stop in
> 
> It was a beautiful sunny warmish day today!  It wasn't as cold as it could be, but also not raging hot either.  I'll take it.  I did sit outside for awhile earlier this evening with a beverage.  I gotta grab all the outside nice weather while I can.
> 
> Did some sorting, cleaning and tossing of items part of the laundry/storage room.  I went out and purchased a couple of shelving units....as I was tired of dh tossing/shoving all their hunting/bow/and outdoor acrivity stuff.  So now it is all organized neatly (with room to spare) on the shelving.  It was driving my bonkers.  Now to organize the other area tomorrow.  After tomorrow's sorting, I will need to make a run to the dump with a few things to toss.
> 
> Supper was grilled cheese  Ds is out with friends, and I really didn't want anything take out.  So grilled cheese it was, and it hit the spot!.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll hit the garden center, and pick up a few more plants, and that will be Monday's chore.  Hopefully I sleep well tonight.  Last night was horrible.  I felt horrible and my back was killing me.  I am not sure what was up with that, but hopefully tonight is better.
> 
> 
> She is awesome in this!!!  She is one of my favorite characters.  I adore the series and have watched it a few times.  For me, it's a classic I will watch many time over.  I really do like it.
> 
> YUM!!!!  Your photo looked amazing!!!  Such a great way to spend the day.
> 
> Have you tried AG products.  They have many sulfate-free items.  I love their styling products.  The cleaning products I will pass on...but I really like the Beach Bomb.  I use it for my curly hair days.  I also like their root boost and foam for my straight hair days.
> 
> I am amazed that Dh's grandma (who is 100) didn't get very sick when she got covid at the end of March.  There was a little family visiting over one weekend...and everyone who visited tested positive.   She was the least sick out of everyone
> 
> I was checking the weather and seen that there was storms for the next 3 hours.  Enjoy that light show.
> 
> I found the same thing.   Some classes, I could breeze through...others took many hours during the week to complete assignments and prep for exams.
> 
> Well, I think I am going to head to bed and hope that I can sleep better than last night.
> 
> I'll leave a light on again for those early risers or those who are having trouble counting sheep.



I agree, it’s nice to get outside even if it’s not perfect. Fresh air is lovely. Yes, the storm rumbled on and was quite spectacular to watch……very impressive.

Hope you slept well.




Awake early as usual…….now to decide what to do today,…….first will be breakfast with usual couple of glasses of sparkly…….I’m getting too used to this for breakfast!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I got that Orlando weather warning too, so glad Schumi was inside.  It’s that nice that those two hotels have an inside connecting route. 

Storms are awesome to watch, mostly inside.  hough as a kid, I loved watching storms from a large covered porch of the house I grew up in.  Once in awhile, had to go inside if the wind blew enough to make even the porch wet.  

Was up early, set the alarm, then put some more wash on, and tossed some kitchen trash outside to start the trash can filling today is.  

Yay for Pumpkin to find shelves and organizing.  Yay, is always nice to get outside when the weather is nice. Our summer weather weekend is still going strong.  91 the high and already 80 degrees out.  Heat Advisory issued for today, even if it is a partly cloudy morning.  And so humid, phone says very light rain possible in the next hour.  But then, the weather news guy this morning said and afternoon of full sun, that all should be mindful of that heat in the afternoon hours.   And even with the clouds around, it’s still very bright out.  

Charade, that silly cat in the wee hours.  Glad you are able to get back to sleep.  

And so, once again an early bird and her early bird DH are up.  Breakfast made, Adain enough for him to take for my MIL.  I don’t mind making more, as from a family that thinks no one should be hungry after a meal is made. So now, is a me and quiet house.  And took a long shower to start though.  Even as I shower at my sister’s after pool time, I like to feel really clean with my own soap and shampoo.  So feel refreshed in my shorts and short sheets shirt.  

Hmm, maybe some park time for Schumi, but have no idea agenda is today, other than trash out and earlier bedtime.  As I’m sure little one was almost up at the same time Caspian was annoying Charade, whatever time little one says let’s go somewhere.  I’m off to go to a big box store.  Saw a money reward loaded on my account that expired today, and it opens at 9, but as about a 15 minute drive away, should be pulling into the parking lot just around opening.  Perfect time to shop, as should not be that crowded on a Sunday morning.   

Ooh 24 hour severe weather alert just flashed on my phone screen.  Yep, we will be rocking and rolling with storms that that stupid cold front is arriving tonight, and the next two days high temps? 71 and 67 degrees.  Eh, maybe not the time to put  even lightweight pants away.  

Good morning this second to last Sunday in May.  Holiday one this coming weekend.  Super yay, as since I had a three day weekend this weekend, decided not to have a bonus four day one, so full week of routine week days.  They should be much more quiet by the end of the week.  Many take a four and five or six day holiday weekend, as it’s the tradition in my area that it means the Summer season starts.  Well, as many of our holidays, that holiday Monday next week can be as hot as the surface of the sun, similar to yesterday, can be rainy, many time was, and can be cool, as many times.   So the 7 day forecast says next Monday should be a partly cloudy day, with a high of 81 degrees.  That sounds like a nice enough day.  But as any forecast, the only weather report that is truly correct, is made for the day of it is made. 

Ooh, I’d better get going.  Even the skies have a noisy plane flying over,


----------



## macraven

Is my phone acting up or has it been no one but Lynne has posted today?


----------



## macraven

Oops did see Schumi had posted earlier than Lynne

New phone and still trying to to figure out some different features on it


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Oops did see Schumi had posted earlier than Lynne
> 
> New phone and still trying to to figure out some different features on it



I certainly did……

Always fun getting used to a new phone, although can be tricky when you’re used to doing something one way and it changes…..




Wide awake……it’s lovely here in the sitting room watching the stillness of the lagoon during the night and just watched someone jog over the other side….Yep it was just after 4am…..no thanks, I’d rather be sleeping! Will head back through to the bedroom soon I think, try and get back off to sleep…….


----------



## Lynne G

Ack Schumi, you were up early.  Hope you went back to sone more sleep.  And have a nice breakfast with sparkly drinks later this morning.   

Heard the alarm go off, then another hot shower, as house feels a little cool.  So back to quite the number of emails from Friday and the weekend, as usually don’t check when not in those working hours.  It took time to see what was happening.  

Thus, a Monday is here, and well, not a holiday one, as such, yeah it certainly feels like a Monday.  

Well, that was a bust.  Little one was so looking forward to a good thunderstorm.  Oddly, while we did get some rain, it was not very loud, nor not that much, and roads were already drying as sun was seen among the clouds as the storms left the area last early evening.  Heard 2 impressive thunders, and warnings issued for severe weather and lightning in the area, but as it was, those thunderstorms, and huge rain dumps, ended up for only the other areas around us. Was a look at weather radar. And we were in that lighter green edges between two large blobs of yellow, with big red centers. I’m not complaining.  At least we got enough rain, the car is cleaned from the pollen it was mostly covered with.  

 Thus the cold front has set up shop for the week.  Cooler feeling 76 the high, and only 59 degrees out now. Shorts are still in the drawer, as felt cold enough inside, those lightweight pants are on.  May change if feeling warmer in the afternoon. And tomorrow, even cooler, as 67 the high.  Warmest day this week?  Saturday, with expected high of 78 degrees.  But 10 day forecast shows next week in the mid 80’s.  Ahh. 19 days until the start of Summer.  Yay!

And so, a Marvelous Monday from this early morning homie, with a not as bright view, cloudy skies seen.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick Monday stop in!

It is a holiday Monday here.  I am glad of the extra day off.

Plans changed for yesterday.  I did buy my flowers, and got my container gardening started.  I have three containers with planted with potatoes, then one with tomato plants, and one with a little bit of peas carrots and a tiny little bit of lettuce.  We will see if I planted it too close together.  This is my first year doing a little container gardening.  We used to have a small garden plot in the backyard, and when the kids were young I did plant a small garden.  But we planted it into grass about 12 years ago, as we just didn't have time for a garden.  

Ds and I went to the new Fantastic Beasts movie last night.  It was very good.  We both liked it.  I definitely liked Johnny better as Grindelwald.  I just love all the movies.  They are brilliantly completed.  

Well, today is going to be organizing the rest of the laundry/storage room  I should be able to get it knocked out in a couple of hours.  I have a few items to take to the dump, and they should fit nicely into my car.  Good thing for my big sedan with a trunk that will fit two bodies plus evidence lol.  

Well, I should get dressed and head downstairs and get started, so I can maybe even slip a nap in today. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## macraven

No rain for my area yet
Prediction for the communities around me that are not on a ridge, will get hit with storms

One of the joys having a cat is they use a litter box and no need to walk them outside

The cons of having a cat is they are hard to find in the house if they don’t meow or squeal

Spent two stinking hours to find Luna
Checked every room and shook a kitty treat bag with no response from her

Lesson I learned today is always check your oven

Was about to turn the oven on to bake food
But this time I opened the oven door to wipe down the rack before setting it at 450 and the cat jumped out of it

I was neurotic when I raised 4 boys as they were a handful
Cats are harder to deal with


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, herding raccoons, dealing with bank fraud & replacing keyboard case for IPad the last two days.  I need a drink, hot tea will suffice, it‘s barely 60 degrees.  Always rough after a day or two in the 90’s



Pumpkin1172 said:


> AG products


Not familiar with them


Charade67 said:


> There’s been a recall on Jif peanut butter. I just threw out 2 large jars.


Oh, don’t remind me.  I have a 3 pack on a triple amazon subscription.  I give most to local food bank, something they prefer.  I can’t tell you how many I had to toss grrrr.  No offer of replacement either.


schumigirl said:


> I’m getting too used to this for breakfast!


Lol enjoy


macraven said:


> New phone and still trying to to figure out some different features on it


Oh, good luck. I’m still struggling with being forced to upgrade to newest apple update due to the new keyboard ugh.


Lynne G said:


> and only 59 degrees out now.


It’s cruel & unusual lol


Pumpkin1172 said:


> It is a holiday Monday here. I am glad of the extra day off.


Good for you!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Fantastic Beasts movie last night. It was very good. We both liked it. I definitely liked Johnny better as Grindelwald. I just love all the movies. They are brilliantly completed.


Didn’t know still in the theaters.  Guess we’ll wait for that to pop up online streaming.  Do want to see Dr Strange on big screen. Need to fit that in this week


macraven said:


> Lesson I learned today is always check your oven


Oh my goodness!  I’m still trying to figure out how she wiggled in there lol


----------



## macraven

After I had cleaned the oven, left the door open
Mr Mac closed the oven door when I left the kitchen 

He left the house soon after ….

It was a nightmare when I could not find her


----------



## Lynne G

Glad no baked cat, Mac.  Yep, they can be in the oddest places.  

With it being nice out, lit the grill and fired up the air fryer for a late dinner.  Triple patty hamburger for DH, he was hungry, double for older one and single for little one and me.  Will buy again the pack of onion rings I had bought, as air fryer did them perfect justice. That and a good bag of fries, and they turned out perfect too.  Was nice to the guys, as not an onion fan, but sautéed the onions for topping the burgers of the guys.  Both like them.  Sliced tomatoes too.  Cheese on all but little one’s.  I’m am so full.   

Sipping my last if the hot tea, and getting ready for that early bedtime.  

  lights are on for those that need some light tonight, whether for a trip to the bathroom, to the kitchen, or well, if not sleeping well, to a screen or two to make ya want to go back to sleep.

Ah, and dream that tacos should be on the menu for tomorrow meal or meals.  
Hehe, here’s a menu for ya, if you happen to be in the park:


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick Monday stop in!
> 
> It is a holiday Monday here.  I am glad of the extra day off.
> 
> Plans changed for yesterday.  I did buy my flowers, and got my container gardening started.  I have three containers with planted with potatoes, then one with tomato plants, and one with a little bit of peas carrots and a tiny little bit of lettuce.  We will see if I planted it too close together.  This is my first year doing a little container gardening.  We used to have a small garden plot in the backyard, and when the kids were young I did plant a small garden.  But we planted it into grass about 12 years ago, as we just didn't have time for a garden.
> 
> Ds and I went to the new Fantastic Beasts movie last night.  It was very good.  We both liked it.  I definitely liked Johnny better as Grindelwald.  I just love all the movies.  They are brilliantly completed.
> 
> Well, today is going to be organizing the rest of the laundry/storage room  I should be able to get it knocked out in a couple of hours.  I have a few items to take to the dump, and they should fit nicely into my car.  Good thing for my big sedan with a trunk that will fit two bodies plus evidence lol.
> 
> Well, I should get dressed and head downstairs and get started, so I can maybe even slip a nap in today.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Glad you enjoyed the movie, not sure I’ll watch it as I wasn’t keen on the movies……

And hope you got a nap in…….always nice.



macraven said:


> No rain for my area yet
> Prediction for the communities around me that are not on a ridge, will get hit with storms
> 
> One of the joys having a cat is they use a litter box and no need to walk them outside
> 
> The cons of having a cat is they are hard to find in the house if they don’t meow or squeal
> 
> Spent two stinking hours to find Luna
> Checked every room and shook a kitty treat bag with no response from her
> 
> Lesson I learned today is always check your oven
> 
> Was about to turn the oven on to bake food
> But this time I opened the oven door to wipe down the rack before setting it at 450 and the cat jumped out of it
> 
> I was neurotic when I raised 4 boys as they were a handful
> Cats are harder to deal with




Holy Moly…….I’d have jumped out of my skin seeing the cat appear from there.

We’ve been so lucky with weather Mac……..only two storms and both at night so didn’t affect us at all. But it’s been hot….hot…..hot! The South is always best for heat!




keishashadow said:


> Hey all, herding raccoons, dealing with bank fraud & replacing keyboard case for IPad the last two days.  I need a drink, hot tea will suffice, it‘s barely 60 degrees.  Always rough after a day or two in the 90’s
> 
> 
> Not familiar with them
> 
> Oh, don’t remind me.  I have a 3 pack on a triple amazon subscription.  I give most to local food bank, something they prefer.  I can’t tell you how many I had to toss grrrr.  No offer of replacement either.
> 
> Lol enjoy
> 
> Oh, good luck. I’m still struggling with being forced to upgrade to newest apple update due to the new keyboard ugh.
> 
> It’s cruel & unusual lol
> 
> Good for you!
> 
> Didn’t know still in the theaters.  Guess we’ll wait for that to pop up online streaming.  Do want to see Dr Strange on big screen. Need to fit that in this week
> 
> Oh my goodness!  I’m still trying to figure out how she wiggled in there lol



Nasty little critters…….glad you got rid of them! And yes, yes will do nicely at times.

Yep, I’m loving the breakfast champagne……….



Heat is ramping up here………it’s been glorious!!

Parks are busy, busier than we’ve seen in a long time, but manageable. The EP has certainly helped a lot.

Still haven’t made a dining reservation, walked into every place we wanted without one. And we have discovered the joys of mobile ordering……got our pizza slice from Louie’s, and first time ever…..it was boiling hot! But good.

Last full day tomorrow……then fly home Wednesday night and then start a new countdown with less than a 100 days till we come back……not bad.

Yawning our heads off now……..


----------



## macraven

Schumi sounds like you have had a spectacular trip!
Lots of fun and great you have been able to visit with many of your friends….and fans!

Hope you bought another suitcase so you don’t have to ship anything to back home.

Enjoy tomorrow to your fullest.

I will be looking forward to your trip report!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

What a day!  No nap, but the laundry/storage room is done.  I will be loading my car tomorrow with a few things to donate.  Dh was pleasantly surprised that I completed all that I did. Feels good to have that task done - for now.  Come fall, we will have to do another purge and move things around again.  It should be easier to find things that are needed now.  

Supper was grilled burgers and french fries done in the air fryer.  |t wasn't fancy, but sure was tasty 


macraven said:


> Was about to turn the oven on to bake food
> But this time I opened the oven door to wipe down the rack before setting it at 450 and the cat jumped out of it


Yikes!!I am glad you found her!  


keishashadow said:


> Hey all, herding raccoons, dealing with bank fraud & replacing keyboard case for IPad the last two days. I need a drink, hot tea will suffice, it‘s barely 60 degrees. Always rough after a day or two in the 90’s


That sounds like a complete headache to deal with 


Lynne G said:


> Ah, and dream that tacos should be on the menu for tomorrow meal or meals.
> Hehe, here’s a menu for ya, if you happen to be in the park:


lol...chicken fajitas are on the menu for tomorrow night.  


schumigirl said:


> Still haven’t made a dining reservation, walked into every place we wanted without one. And we have discovered the joys of mobile ordering……got our pizza slice from Louie’s, and first time ever…..it was boiling hot! But good.
> 
> Last full day tomorrow……then fly home Wednesday night and then start a new countdown with less than a 100 days till we come back……not bad.


It's good to know that reservations are not needed...yet.  I wonder how long " the mouse house" visitors will change that aspect of Universal.  That was one of the reasons we love the dark side just a little more than the  mouse house.  Being spontaneous is a huge part of the dark side.  
It is great you get to start another countdown when you get home.

My yawns are increasing, and my back is killing me.  I think it will be an early night tonight.  There is a cool breeze tonight, so I think the windows will be closed tonight.


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin…
It’s been a full day for you with sorting out that room and I bet you sleep well tonight with job now done

Do you hire out…..

I’ll make you dinner if you can come do my one storage room


----------



## Lynne G

_Taco Tuesday is here!  Yay!

The day Mac can enjoy a Taco Bell dinner or maybe even lunch.  

Drizzling and 60 degrees out.  Another mostly cloudy day, and like Keisha, ugh to this cooler feeling weather. While drizzling now, and bit of light rain will then fall, and rain should be gone by mid morning. 68 the high.  Highly thinking pants, as house does feel almost cool too. 

That drizzling rain must be very light, as birds are having something to say this morning. Had heard the dove, but not every morning, and not today so far.  Some cheery fella in the tree outside my window.   

Routine. Early morning one.  Screen and tea.  Yep. 

And that’s the news.  Glad to hear Pumpkin now has an organized laundry area.  

Totally Terrific Taco Tuesday everyone.  Have a taco or taco inspired meal today.  Can also be like Mac, and maybe enjoy a Taco Bell meal.  Hey, can enjoy their Mexican pizza, back on menu for limited time, as fan favorite.  Have to say, was not a fan of that pizza, and Taco Bell is a once in awhile drive through. Little one is not a fan, and only usually goes when news of the fries are on the menu.  

Good morning.  ️ _


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi sounds like you have had a spectacular trip!
> Lots of fun and great you have been able to visit with many of your friends….and fans!
> 
> Hope you bought another suitcase so you don’t have to ship anything to back home.
> 
> Enjoy tomorrow to your fullest.
> 
> I will be looking forward to your trip report!



Thanks Mac……it has been spectacular! And seeing and catching up with so many friends has been some of our best times. Perfect weather has been excellent too.

Yep, we have four suitcases this time and we’ll need it!!!! Not quite sure how that happened…….lol……





Pumpkin1172 said:


> What a day!  No nap, but the laundry/storage room is done.  I will be loading my car tomorrow with a few things to donate.  Dh was pleasantly surprised that I completed all that I did. Feels good to have that task done - for now.  Come fall, we will have to do another purge and move things around again.  It should be easier to find things that are needed now.
> 
> Supper was grilled burgers and french fries done in the air fryer.  |t wasn't fancy, but sure was tasty
> 
> Yikes!!I am glad you found her!
> 
> That sounds like a complete headache to deal with
> 
> lol...chicken fajitas are on the menu for tomorrow night.
> 
> It's good to know that reservations are not needed...yet.  I wonder how long " the mouse house" visitors will change that aspect of Universal.  That was one of the reasons we love the dark side just a little more than the  mouse house.  Being spontaneous is a huge part of the dark side.
> It is great you get to start another countdown when you get home.
> 
> My yawns are increasing, and my back is killing me.  I think it will be an early night tonight.  There is a cool breeze tonight, so I think the windows will be closed tonight.



We know the F&B manager and he says they have no intention of going down the same route as Disney……so fingers crossed! Yes, folks coming from Disney with that “Disney” mindset could change things a bit. But we walked in everywhere and we could have walked into Mythos at midday on a few occasions, but we didn't fancy it anyway.

Yep, new countdown begins Thursday……or when I’m feeling more human after the flight……lol……

Glad you got your clear out done…..feels good to do that a few times a year!





Last park day…….last full day……..but, looking forward to it. Have some dinner plans tonight and then will think about packing tomorrow. 

It’s not over yet, but this trip has been amazing…….

Happy Non Taco Tuesday from us……..


----------



## keishashadow

Full day of errands ahead, no tacos will be harmed on my watch today.  although dinner is a mystery, hope to be inspired when buzzing thru the grocery in a bit


Lynne G said:


> Will buy again the pack of onion rings I had bought,


Pray tell, what brand?  I want to like onion rings as two of my boys do, nope, not yet.  Never really considered buying frozen ones.  If the work in airfryer would be great to have for burger topping


schumigirl said:


> Still haven’t made a dining reservation, walked into every place we wanted without one. And we have discovered the joys of mobile ordering……got our pizza slice from Louie’s, and first time ever…..it was boiling hot! But good.


We‘ve made few.  It truly was a huge incentive in the past to go with the flow.  I’ve had zero luck with mobile ordering during normal peak hours…as in hour long waits for food Thrice.  (Simpsons & Louies for a slice) Ugh


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Feels good to have that task done - for now.


That sounds like it was an undertaking, i have a ‘junk room’ waiting for me too.  cause why would you stop at a junk drawer or two lol


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Supper was grilled burgers and french fries done in the air fryer. |t wasn't fancy, but sure was tasty


yum, i had no buns on hand, visited McD lol. Don’t recommend the new donuts btw.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> That sounds like a complete headache to deal with


Well, it was challenging   I say was as I haven’t seen them in over 36 hours.  Knock on wood


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> _Taco Tuesday is here!  Yay!
> 
> The day Mac can enjoy a Taco Bell dinner or maybe even lunch.
> 
> Totally Terrific Taco Tuesday everyone.  Have a taco or taco inspired meal today.  Can also be like Mac, and maybe enjoy a Taco Bell meal.  Hey, can enjoy their Mexican pizza, back on menu for limited time, as fan favorite.  Have to say, was not a fan of that pizza, and Taco Bell is a once in awhile drive through. Little one is not a fan, and only usually goes when news of the fries are on the menu.  _


The Mexican pizza does not go on our menu unto Thursday…
So I’ll be there that day!

Taking a pass from Taco Bell today
It’s the return of Mexican pizza that is returning to the menu is what I


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well, it was back to work this morning  As much as I would have loved to have just rolled over and went back to sleep.  I seem to get my best sleep between 4-8 am.  Gotta love this lovely change of life cr@p going on.  

Dh called this morning to tell me he is going to the hockey game tonight   We had looked for playoff tickets and couldn't find 4 together for us and the boys to sit together and enjoy the game.  Dd  secured tickets - her sister-in-law's family gave their season tickets to the kids to enjoy one of the games.  Now our son-in-law is sick and dd called to ask dh to go.  Sigh....I would have loved to go..but oh well, I'll get something else to do at a different time.  I'll watch the battle of Alberta happen at home.  It's been great so far.


macraven said:


> I’ll make you dinner if you can come do my one storage room


Well, I am a little testy that dh is going to a hockey game...it sounds a little bit tempting lol.  

We don't have a garage...so many " things" that would go into a garage and don't fit into our little shed in the back yard go into this storage room.  It's too much " stuff"   but with no garage and we do many extra curricular activities require " stuff"  OH well...one day I might have a home that has a garage.  

The sun is shinning, but there is a cool wind.  Hopefully it warms up a bit.  Forecast says it should...not hot...but at least warm. 


Lynne G said:


> Drizzling and 60 degrees out. Another mostly cloudy day, and like Keisha, ugh to this cooler feeling weather. While drizzling now, and bit of light rain will then fall, and rain should be gone by mid morning. 68 the high. Highly thinking pants, as house does feel almost cool too


It might be sunny, but it's cool here.  I had the bedroom window open a little bit, but needed to close it was the furnace was going to start running as the house had cooled down so much.  


schumigirl said:


> We know the F&B manager and he says they have no intention of going down the same route as Disney……so fingers crossed! Yes, folks coming from Disney with that “Disney” mindset could change things a bit. But we walked in everywhere and we could have walked into Mythos at midday on a few occasions, but we didn't fancy it anyway.


It's good to hear that!  I love the mouse house for what if offers, but I don't like having to plan out everything.  We like the spontaneity of Universal.  Dh much preferred it over the mouse house.   Enjoy the heat and the last few days there.  I can't wait to hear your trip report!  

Well, I should get to shuffling some papers and look like I actually work here.  

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## macraven

Mr Mac and I went and voted this morning 
Voting place was packed once we were finished 

We never miss to vote

Have no idea if I want to make a meatloaf for dinner or spice the meat up and do a different dish.

I make the executive decisions for dinner 
and I am all out of ideas how to use the meat for tonight…


----------



## Lynne G

Make meatballs, Mac.  Can make them with red sauce or even just with brown gravy. 

Mashed taters with our own chicken and bacon quesadillas, mine with a little ranch.   I think little one made hers a burrito.  So, while no tacos for us, and a Taco Bell is too far to drive, but close enough to a taco dinner we had. 

Quiet night, and happy the week is almost half over, with that camel  saying hello tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

Ended up making pasta for dinner
Quick dinner and fried up hamburger meat and had a jar of sauce that I spiced up

Lynne I have not made meatballs in 30 years 
Lol
The family always preferred loosely fried seasoned hamburger meat

It worked for me as it kept my boys from fighting over who got the most meatballs


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well, I changed our chicken fajitas for supper.  It will be taco Wednesday!  I looked in the fridge when I got home, and there were 3 left over hamburgers and three buns.  So it was a left over night, whipper a little pasta to go with it.  I ate too much pasta (I had a second serving and I'm not paying for it) and am way OVER full 

I did drag my butt to the gym and put in some steps.  Not much of a sweat or raised heart rate, but I got some steps in.  So that's all that matters.  Beautiful evening - cool but a beautiful sunset.  

I went outside to water my pots and newly planted veggies....the darn birds are trying to pick out my pea seeds I went to go water them, and noticed that there were pea seeds where they weren't supposed to be.  I'll have to watch how they come up and plant seeds to replace the ones i lost to them.  

It seems Dh is enjoying his time at the game tonight.  It's a good Battle of Alberta just like the 80's when we were growing up lol.  

Well, I am going to watch a little more tv...then hit the hay.  Morning always comes fast!


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, that cooler morning once again.  Partly cloudy conditions will persist all day.   And who do I see?


Hehe, camel has arrived in the clouds to wish all that your hump of a day today, this Wednesday, will make ya say yay, as week is half way done.  Meaning now that fabulous Friday is two days away. Woot!

So with that 51 degrees out, no one’s AC units are running.  They might be heard late in the afternoon, when it’s 73 degrees out, but maybe not.  The house does feel a bit cool. 

Thus, my week day routine is no different. Tea, screen for almost an hour, so far, and quiet enough with traffic quite noisy.  Thinking many are ready to get away for the holiday weekend.  I’m sure our local news will be with more news from the down the shore, starting with more traffic and other shore news on tomorrow’s local news channels.  See the shore towns open all the doors for those to come starting this weekend, as Christmas feeling crowds make all the local merchants happy.  

Thus, yay, I’m the first to wish all the homies a Wonderful Wednesday.  

Safe travels to Schumi, and nice to be traveling again in a few months. 

Ooh, it is a good morning, hope yours is too.


----------



## Robo56

Good Wednesday morning Sans family 










schumigirl said:


> Congrats again to your grandson……..what a lovely day you’ll all have celebrating.



Thank you Schumi.

Have a safe flight back home across the pond.

So good to hear you had a good trip. You will, be back before you know it.




schumigirl said:


> Butter chicken tends to be a dish for wimps who don’t like spice in curry places here, it’s far too creamy for me.



The recipe I made wasn’t as creamy as some of the recipes I had looked at. It was mildly spicy. I can’t tolerate the spicy food I enjoyed in my youth.


Few more beach from little one:


Nice pictures of your mother daughter day at the beach. Looks like a beach amusement park in the distance.




schumigirl said:


> Had a fabulous thunder storm again tonight, and again we luckily missed the rain as it was torrential. We went into the restaurant just before it started and as we came out it stopped.



Yes, Florida does have some epic thunder and lightning storms. I will give it to Orlando on the hard rains that come down in sheets for sure.




Charade67 said:


> Congrats to him.



Thank you Charade. Hope your classes are coming along well.




Lynne G said:


> Congratulations to Robo’s grandson. Kids grow up so fast. Hope you are doing well, and sipping some coffee in your HHN mug. Yay, I enjoyed those tours, and a fun day to see 6 of the HHN houses, so great you booked your 6 house tour this Fall. Hopefully, we can enjoy some coffee together and chat in late September.


Thank you Lynne. Enjoying my coffee this morning in my HHN Mug.

As it stands now I will be attending HHN earlier in September this year unless I decide to change dates. It looks like the event might have a stellar year.




keishashadow said:


> not sure why I was stunned to hear my eldest DS tested positive for covid yesterday. Came up in mandatory test he gets weekly for his FB league gig. Says he feels perfectly fine, is fully vaxx’d as per their protocols for employment. from what i gather several of the elderly coaches have been hit hard by it tho as is the norm for the disease.



Not fun to have to isolate. Hope he does well.




keishashadow said:


> Bottled. I only use sulfate-free hair products. The ‘Not Your Mothers’ brand didn’t work well for me.
> 
> for just root lift i like ‘OGX Argan Oil of Morocco-Texturing Sea Salt Spray’. It gives some shine.
> 
> ‘Got 2B beach tripping salt spray’ is the cheapest among them. It’s light good for extra texture on length when scrunching.



Thank you for the information on the hair products. I will look those up.




keishashadow said:


> Hey all, herding raccoons, dealing with bank fraud & replacing keyboard case for IPad the last two days. I need a drink, hot tea will suffice, it‘s barely 60 degrees. Always rough after a day or two in the 90’s



Sounds like a rotten day. Hope you were able to get everything sorted out.


Mac glad you found your cat.


Prayers for all our Sans family in Texas.


Well it’s a gloomy overcast morning.  We did not get the predicted thunderstorm late last night, but it’s coming today,

Grandsons graduation ceremony was supposed to be outside at the bowl where they play their football games. Since rain is predicted it is going to be in the gymnasium.

We are meeting son and family for a late lunch then over to see the ceremony that starts at 5 pm.

I’am having family over Saturday for a graduation dinner party for grandson. I asked him what he wanted me to make him for his dinner and he said homemade gnocchi, meatballs, garlic bread and for dessert pineapple upside down cake. So that’s what I’am making.

I will make the gnocchi tomorrow and freeze them since I’am making such a large amount.

I watched little J  Monday and yesterday.  Had a few things to pick to  up at the grocery store.  He is my little shopping buddy. He enjoys going to the stores.

I have an appointment to get my hair colored this morning . It really needs it.

I need to get scootin. I have some donations to drop off at charity shop on the way. 


Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Enjoy your hair salon visit Robo.  If not in September, will try to meet up with ya one of these days.  Congratulations to your grandson, and hope graduation goes well.  Nice meal you are making for him.  Sweet time with little J.  Bet he’s getting bigger every time you get to enjoy his visits.  

Hehe, older one is picking up a later extra work time, so he’s as ready for lunch as I am.  Little one likes the shower in my bedroom more than the hall bathroom  both kids share.  And so, I heard her in the shower around midnight.  About a half hour ago, asked her lunch choice, and all I got back was some groggy mumble.  Older one reminded her it’s almost lunchtime.  But as it’s dumpling sale price day, I can see her agreeing to get dumplings and noodles lunch from that local place we can walk to, as it’s in the business part of the little village area, because we live a few blocks away.


----------



## schumigirl

Robbie…..thank you for the good wishes, going home means it’s a day sooner till we get back…..and yes, I think HHN is going to blow previous years out of the water this year…….I have no doubts it will be amazing.

Happy hair appointment and hope today goes wonderfully well. Food for the weekend sounds wonderful, you do know how to put a party together.



And glad lynne is happy about posting first this morning,……quite an achievement. I personally enjoyed a late snuggle with my husband which is preferable……then we watched the sunrise over RP which was quite lovely.





Said a few goodbyes this morning, never fun, but we’ll see them again soon.

We have a late checkout, and seeing a friend before we leave which will be lovely, then set off to return rental car a little earlier as we landed so early in May 2nd. That seems such a long time ago since we arrived.

All checked in for our flight tonight……..then we get to see our boy tomorrow. We have Skyped a lot, and he’s had a lot going on while we’ve been away……all good I hasten to add…….so it’ll be nice to catch up with everything properly.

Time to go finish packing…….catch you lovely ladies mac, Janet, Maria and Robo when I’m back in the UK for a good catch up……..


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Its hump day Wednesday!

It's another cool day here.  Forecast is for scattered showers today.  At least it is NOT that white fluffy stuff that falls around here.  I'll take the rain.  It's always welcome here.  



Robo56 said:


> I’am having family over Saturday for a graduation dinner party for grandson. I asked him what he wanted me to make him for his dinner and he said homemade gnocchi, meatballs, garlic bread and for dessert pineapple upside down cake. So that’s what I’am making.


That sounds like a perfect meal to me!  It's great your hosting a part for him!  Enjoy the hair appointment!  It always feels wonderful to have a refreshed cut!



schumigirl said:


> All checked in for our flight tonight……..then we get to see our boy tomorrow. We have Skyped a lot, and he’s had a lot going on while we’ve been away……all good I hasten to add…….so it’ll be nice to catch up with everything properly.


Have a great flight.  I know your are probably anxious to see your boy.  Hopefully the jet lag and getting back into the Europe time change doesn't take you too long to adjust to.  

Well, I should go hunt down some papers and get started on the daily shuffle. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

Yesterday was difficult to watch, yet, you just cannot turn away & ignore the horror

There is still good in this world


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Its hump day Wednesday!
> 
> It's another cool day here.  Forecast is for scattered showers today.  At least it is NOT that white fluffy stuff that falls around here.  I'll take the rain.  It's always welcome here.
> 
> 
> That sounds like a perfect meal to me!  It's great your hosting a part for him!  Enjoy the hair appointment!  It always feels wonderful to have a refreshed cut!
> 
> 
> Have a great flight.  I know your are probably anxious to see your boy.  Hopefully the jet lag and getting back into the Europe time change doesn't take you too long to adjust to.
> 
> Well, I should go hunt down some papers and get started on the daily shuffle.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Thanks, yes Skype isn’t the same, but he’s been so busy while we’ve been away with one thing and another, he won’t have noticed we were gone probably…….as it should be.

If we sleep in the car service home, which we usually do, we‘lol be fine thanks……

Hope you have a great day too……



keishashadow said:


> Yesterday was difficult to watch, yet, you just cannot turn away & ignore the horror
> 
> There is still good in this world



It is truly horrific. Sad to hear someone last night defend the weapons……wrong time. Heartbreaking.

Lovely video…….





Sitting in McCoys restaurant in MCO. Had a beautiful meal, same as December weirdly, but so delicious. Much better than the dreadful food court noise.

Flight is showing on time, bags were ok….one was slightly over weight wise……not quite sure how that happened……lol……but glad we had 4 cases of 50lb, we needed it. Seems we shopped a lot! 

Enjoying some champagne before we head through security, have TSA Pre Check, so shouldn’t be too bad.

Email doesn’t seem to be working though for some reason so can’t reply……. will reply when we get home though……


----------



## Lynne G

Hope flight tonight is uneventful, Schumi.  Glad you are all checked in and ready.  Odd your email didn’t work, and never found MCO’s pre-check line very long. So hope you can get into your mail soon, and no or little line for your security check.  

Was a busy enough day.  Have to go into office tomorrow, as have two meetings and have to see if I can get the laptop to connect to our new printers.  Many have had issues with printer connections.  So better to see in person if I have an issue.  My work went one level up due to rising positive virus numbers, so I assume there should not be as many around as was in before, when we had went down a level, though back now two levels down, before all back.  Saying maybe the Fall before even an all come back ordered.


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> will make the gnocchi tomorrow and freeze them since I’am making such a large amount.


Shamefully, have never mastered the art of making the correctly shaped gnocchi.  Just can’t get the fork to cooperate.  


Robo56 said:


> I have an appointment to get my hair colored this morning . It really needs i


It’s always a big lift in spirits for me, hope it comes out as you desire


schumigirl said:


> I think HHN is going to blow previous years out of the water this year…….I have no doubts it will be amazing.


Oh, I wish I did have both your & Robbie’s enthusiasm.  I’ll get there.  the event’s twitter feed Is turning me off this year.  I assume they are going for too-cool-for-school.   they had some very engaging build up in the past for the event, miss that.

once they release multli-day tix I’ll make nice again lol


schumigirl said:


> Time to go finish packing…….catch you lovely ladies mac, Janet, Maria and Robo when I’m back in the UK for a good catch up……..


Hope you catch a nice tail wind


schumigirl said:


> Sitting in McCoys restaurant in MCO. Had a beautiful meal, same as December weirdly, but so delicious. Much better than the dreadful food court noise.


I always forget about that site.  the mr is the sort who likes to get thru security, then lounge on the other side.  I use that “l” word very loosely.  Not a whole lot going on for food, especially in terminal B


Lynne G said:


> never found MCO’s pre-check line very long


For some reason, have found it a wild card in the evening, never know what we will find as to the number of fellow travelers in the pre-check/clear line.

Especially, in said terminal B...as in a*B*andon all hope ye who enter here. I’m kidding, sorta 

Have noticed many active duty military in pre-check there (thank you for your service guys & gals!)

just that they don’t seem familiar as how to proceed thru that security line & it backs up More often than not.


----------



## keishashadow

Up for an hour trying to make an ADR for Hoop dee doo

i’d say that would never happen at U but, starting to wonder there with all the disney people morphing over lol.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah got ya, Keisha.  Guess I am lucky, most of the time.  I too usually don’t stay around after I get to the airport, I usually head right to security.  Hehe, up for that have to have ADR.  Hope you get the reservation.  

Ah, the joys of commuting.  But not too busy a drive, when early starting.  Though even not so many in my office, but the building I go in, there are a good handful of us that have an early arrival. And a few that have been there in the overnight.  

Another cloudy day, with 72 the high.  And happily, seemed to be wearing the right outfit, as building seems almost warm.  

Thus, in the office or not, tea is ready, so thirsty I am.  

With that, may all have a Thirsty Thursday, throw back a drink or two, as good to stay healthy and hydrated enough today, to be enjoy that Friday happy feeling tomorrow.  

May Keisha’s coffee be hot and plentiful.  Get that phone to the ear, and good luck.  Hehe, unlike Universal, no need to be up at the early hour to make reservations. And a yay, as means a countdown is getting that ever so much lower for you.  

And hope Schumi’s flight was good, and she’s enjoying being 5 hours ahead in time now.  It is great to see family when you get home. Glad Kyle was at least able to talk with you while you were away.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> May Keisha’s coffee be hot and plentifu


First the pooch, then the java, going to break out the good stuff in celebration lol

dog’s been patiently sitting beside me looking quizzical thru all of this.  Pretty sure he thinks I’ve lost my mind as he hasn’t been let outside yet or fed.  Who’s that good dog? a special treat may be in order there too.

booked one ADR to just to grab it, category 2.  Then kept refreshing and finally snagged a cat 2.  Very little availability, one of the dining res finders had them posted last night (early).  Heads should roll over that mistake. 

I managed to grab those Harry Style tix yesterday for the fam re the NYC trip end of August in the fan presale too.  kept watching my tix selections melt away out of my cart.  Cheap seats for them but, thrilled, so it’s a win.

At this point, just may go forth & play the lottery today!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Keisha’s been busy!  Yay for scoring both.  Nice to be in NYC at end of August.  Amtrak keeps sending me discount ticket info.  Little one is not ready to go to there anytime soon.  After our sketchy stay last year, we both think a long day is all we need this time. Will see if and when. Maybe this Summer?  

Ah some are in, hear voices, so at least one to talk to in person, as have not seen many in years now.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Shamefully, have never mastered the art of making the correctly shaped gnocchi.  Just can’t get the fork to cooperate.
> 
> It’s always a big lift in spirits for me, hope it comes out as you desire
> 
> Oh, I wish I did have both your & Robbie’s enthusiasm.  I’ll get there.  the event’s twitter feed Is turning me off this year.  I assume they are going for too-cool-for-school.   they had some very engaging build up in the past for the event, miss that.
> 
> once they release multli-day tix I’ll make nice again lol
> 
> Hope you catch a nice tail wind
> 
> I always forget about that site.  the mr is the sort who likes to get thru security, then lounge on the other side.  I use that “l” word very loosely.  Not a whole lot going on for food, especially in terminal B
> 
> For some reason, have found it a wild card in the evening, never know what we will find as to the number of fellow travelers in the pre-check/clear line.
> 
> Especially, in said terminal B...as in a*B*andon all hope ye who enter here. I’m kidding, sorta
> 
> Have noticed many active duty military in pre-check there (thank you for your service guys & gals!)
> 
> just that they don’t seem familiar as how to proceed thru that security line & it backs up More often than not.



I honestly think you’ll be surprised and enjoy it. 

Yes, we like to chill out in a nice restaurant before going through security……extends the trip slightly. It’s beautiful up there and the food is really good.  It’s a very nice thing to do, especially as food through the other side is not good. We are not fast food people as you know……you’d enjoy it up there for a meal.

Issue was with our provider for email, airport Wi-Fi is always excellent for me. Will be emailing when laundry is done and dusted and my brain is not fuzzy……lol…….I owe you and mac an email.

We were SO glad to have pre check…..regular line was crazy, we were through in 2 minutes, no shoes off, no laptops or electrical items out. Nice.

Yes, people ruin things at time…….lol…….





keishashadow said:


> Up for an hour trying to make an ADR for Hoop dee doo
> 
> i’d say that would never happen at U but, starting to wonder there with all the disney people morphing over lol.
> 
> View attachment 671772



Lots and lots and lots of Disney folks at Universal…..all dressed head to foot in Disney attire! Then they get annoyed when TM’s have a joke with them…….crazy!




keishashadow said:


> First the pooch, then the java, going to break out the good stuff in celebration lol
> 
> dog’s been patiently sitting beside me looking quizzical thru all of this.  Pretty sure he thinks I’ve lost my mind as he hasn’t been let outside yet or fed.  Who’s that good dog? a special treat may be in order there too.
> 
> booked one ADR to just to grab it, category 2.  Then kept refreshing and finally snagged a cat 2.  Very little availability, one of the dining res finders had them posted last night (early).  Heads should roll over that mistake.
> 
> I managed to grab those Harry Style tix yesterday for the fam re the NYC trip end of August in the fan presale too.  kept watching my tix selections melt away out of my cart.  Cheap seats for them but, thrilled, so it’s a win.
> 
> At this point, just may go forth & play the lottery today!



I think my cousins daughter is going to that concert…….congrats on getting the tix!

I‘m sure the pooch has been fed by now……lol……




Back home and first load of laundry is in the machine…….always feels good to start that!

Flight was excellent as usual, slept for most of it although I did waken up when plane dropped slightly in an air pocket…….turbulence doesn’t bother me, but that woke me……lol……

Luggage off first again, made breakfast in the Radisson with plenty of time to spare and enjoyed some unlimited champagne there too …….car service then picked us up, we slept all the way home…..just over 3 hours, so don’t need to sleep this afternoon. Takeout food tonight for sure…….

Time to call my mum for a catch up……


----------



## Pumpkin1172

A quick thirsty thursday stop in!  Only one more day...one more day one more day will be my mantra today.

Woke up a few times last night with the beginnings of a migraine.  On the second time awake, I did get up and take some meds.  It definitely helps, but still have that lingering migraine hangover.  I'll be picking up a couple gatorades over lunch.  That always seems to help with that hangover feeling.  

It's a beautiful cloudless (for now) morning.  It's a cool, crisp morning.  The temperature is still on the cool side for this time of year for us - but I'll take the sunny day.  



Lynne G said:


> Ah, the joys of commuting. But not too busy a drive, when early starting. Though even not so many in my office, but the building I go in, there are a good handful of us that have an early arrival. And a few that have been there in the overnight.


I do miss my morning commute where there was little traffic and I could whip into the Tim's on my route and be in and out in less than 2 minutes with my  morning order.  


keishashadow said:


> booked one ADR to just to grab it, category 2. Then kept refreshing and finally snagged a cat 2. Very little availability, one of the dining res finders had them posted last night (early). Heads should roll over that mistake.


It sounds like you snagged what you wanted.  I love the mouse house, but absolutely DETEST that part of Disney.  


keishashadow said:


> I managed to grab those Harry Style tix yesterday for the fam re the NYC trip end of August in the fan presale too. kept watching my tix selections melt away out of my cart. Cheap seats for them but, thrilled, so it’s a win.


Score!!!!!  At least you got some seats!  I had the same thing happen when I was trying to get Garth tickets.  I should have bought more tickets as he is doing another day as well.  I could have bought and sold those tickets to fund our next Orlando trip!!!  Scalpers are making a killing with tickets these days.  Everyone is hungry to do the things we did pre-covid.  But, I know how wrong that is...and my mind wouldn't let me do that.  


schumigirl said:


> Back home and first load of laundry is in the machine…….always feels good to start that!
> 
> Flight was excellent as usual, slept for most of it although I did waken up when plane dropped slightly in an air pocket…….turbulence doesn’t bother me, but that woke me……lol……


My most detested chore....laundry.  I don't mind the washing of it...I HATE folding.  It was my chore growing up at home...I hated it then, and I hate it now.  I am sure it felt good to get into your own bed.  It's always great to have a holiday away, but feels good to come back home again too.  

Well, I should start shuffling some papers.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Robo56

Good Thursday afternoon Sans family 










Keisha your cat meme this made me laugh this morning.




schumigirl said:


> Happy hair appointment and hope today goes wonderfully well. Food for the weekend sounds wonderful, you do know how to put a party together.



Thank you Schumi.

Hair appointment went well. It was needed. I have been trying to space out the appointments since I’am having hair loss. Thankfully it is getting a little better.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> That sounds like a perfect meal to me! It's great your hosting a part for him! Enjoy the hair appointment! It always feels wonderful to have a refreshed cut!



Yes.....LOL....hubby always jokingly tells me I look like a new woman after I walked in the door after beauty salon treatment.




keishashadow said:


> There is still good in this world



That Sloth mom gave that lady who handed her back her baby a loving look of thanks. So cute.


shamelessly, have never mastered the art of making the correctly shaped gnocchi. Just can’t get the fork to cooperate.

I never bother to fork shape the gnocchi I make. I know chefs say it helps hold the sauce. I think that is nonsense. I roll them out and cut them into little pillows of heaven.......LOL

I bet your gnocchi are delicious without the fork shaping.

I make mine like Papa Valentino did and they always come out good.

Making them is a bit time consuming, but a labor of love for sure.



keishashadow said:


> once they release multli-day tix I’ll make nice again lol



Yep, there are a lot of us waiting to see what is on offer.




keishashadow said:


> i’d say that would never happen at U but, starting to wonder there with all the disney people morphing over lol.



I have been wondering about that to. Planning on a trip with family end of June. Looks to be busy. I might make a couple ressies to be on the safe side.



keishashadow said:


> Oh, I wish I did have both your & Robbie’s enthusiasm. I’ll get there. the event’s twitter feed Is turning me off this year. I assume they are going for too-cool-for-school. they had some very engaging build up in the past for the event, miss that.



You will get your enthusiasm jolt as they release more houses and ticket information comes out.




keishashadow said:


> I managed to grab those Harry Style tix yesterday for the fam re the NYC trip end of August in the fan presale too. kept watching my tix selections melt away out of my cart. Cheap seats for them but, thrilled, so it’s a win.



Had to look him up.



schumigirl said:


> Flight was excellent as usual, slept for most of it although I did waken up when plane dropped slightly in an air pocket…….turbulence doesn’t bother me, but that woke me……lol……
> 
> Luggage off first again, made breakfast in the Radisson with plenty of time to spare and enjoyed some unlimited champagne there too …….car service then picked us up, we slept all the way home…..just over 3 hours, so don’t need to sleep this afternoon. Takeout food tonight for sure…….
> 
> Time to call my mum for a catch up……



So glad to hear you had a great trip home. It’s always nice to leave for vacation and then to get back home again. It’s sweeter knowing you will be back to Universal soon.


We had a very nice lunch out with family yesterday. The rain came through early and cleared off.

They were able to have the graduation ceremony outside in the football field after all. So there was plenty seating.

Was so special to see grandson graduate. He is so sweet.



I have the first batch of Gnocchi in the freezer. I will make another batch this evening.

 I need to pick up some candy and ribbon for the party's gift bags.


It rained last night and again this morning. It is overcast and more rain predicted this afternoon.  It has cooled the temps into the low 70’s.

Hoping some of this rain will dampen down the horrible pollen here.

I need to do a few things outside today so hope the next batch of  rain holds off for a little while.


Have a wonderful Thursday everyone.


----------



## Robo56

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Woke up a few times last night with the beginnings of a migraine. On the second time awake, I did get up and take some meds. It definitely helps, but still have that lingering migraine hangover. I'll be picking up a couple gatorades over lunch. That always seems to help with that hangover feeling.



Hope the headache gets better.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Headache hangover is almost gone now.  Lots of tea, water and now gatorade to help.  The sun is still shinning bright...but the forecast is for showers again this evening!  So walked around outside over lunch.  

Currently shredding, as there isn't much else to do.  

No gym tonight.  I think I'll stay in, and watch the hockey game tonight with dh.


----------



## macraven

Feel better fast Pumpkin!

Headaches sux


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> Hair appointment went well. It was needed. I have been trying to space out the appointments since I’am having hair loss. Thankfully it is getting a little better.


Good news!  I just got done with a long-deep pre-color olaplex conditioning.  Had one bad experience years ago with a lot of breakage after a bad dye job.

DH said i looked like a mushroom with my shower cap perched upon my head to ’heat it up’.  took a good look and had to agree with him.  


Robo56 said:


> That Sloth mom gave that lady who handed her back her baby a loving look of thanks. So cute.


So true!  No words needed to convey her emotion.


Robo56 said:


> I bet your gnocchi are delicious without the fork shaping.


Nope, heavy as rocks usually. Just not my thing.  meanwhile, my middle son makes delicious pasta, including gnocchi…especially ravioli   Only thing I’m not fond of is his sauce, like his paternal grandma’s…too heavy on the fresh mint for me.


Robo56 said:


> You will get your enthusiasm jolt as they release more houses and ticket information comes out.


Lol the can bring it any time.  i’m read & willing 

had to laugh with so many of younger attendees on social media rolling their eyes at the classic monster house.  Hmmmph, easy enough to update it just a bit to make it relevant.  I expect the new park to kill it.


Robo56 said:


> Was so special to see grandson graduate. He is so sweet.


And handsome.  Congrats to him!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Headache hangover is almost gone now.


More good news, that sounded miserable.


----------



## macraven

Came back to tuck everyone to bed before it was midnight 

Hope all have sweet dreams

I know I will as Taco Bell in my area brought back the Mexican pizza today

Ate it as if I was starving ….
Damn I have missed that since it was taken off the menu two years ago


----------



## Charade67

Never again will I take 3 classes during a sub term. I think my stress level will be at 11 until next May. Right now I have 2 quizzes, a workbook assignment and 2 projects due Monday night. I am trying to get everything done before we leave  for Charlotte on Saturday. On top of that I discovered that the grade of the quiz I took last week didn't post. I had to take the quiz again today, but when I went to submit it I got an error message. I really wanted to cry. Thankfully when I logged back in the completed quiz was still there and I was able to submit it.


I dozed off for about 30 minutes after typing that paragraph, so I will just do a few responses then go to bed. 



schumigirl said:


> Still quoting late summer Charade for Mummy. They are progressing well apparently.


Oh good. It should be open when I am there. Glad you had a safe trip back home.


macraven said:


> oven
> 
> Was about to turn the oven on to bake food
> But this time I opened the oven door to wipe down the rack before setting it at 450 and the cat jumped out of it


Yikes! Glad you found her before it was too late. 


keishashadow said:


> Oh, don’t remind me. I have a 3 pack on a triple amazon subscription. I give most to local food bank, something they prefer. I can’t tell you how many I had to toss grrrr. No offer of replacement either.


How awful. I need to get some more peanut butter, but don't know what kind to get. I've been exclusively Jif since I was a kid.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's good to know that reservations are not needed...yet. I wonder how long " the mouse house" visitors will change that aspect of Universal. That was one of the reasons we love the dark side just a little more than the mouse house. Being spontaneous is a huge part of the dark side.


I still make reservations at Universal restaurants just to be on the safe side. I might try some different places on my next visit.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Dh called this morning to tell me he is going to the hockey game tonight  We had looked for playoff tickets and couldn't find 4 together for us and the boys to sit together and enjoy the game. Dd secured tickets - her sister-in-law's family gave their season tickets to the kids to enjoy one of the games. Now our son-in-law is sick and dd called to ask dh to go. Sigh....I would have loved to go..but oh well, I'll get something else to do at a different time. I'll watch the battle of Alberta happen at home. It's been great so far.


Sorry you missed the game. I didn't think I would like hockey, but I went to a few of the university's games and really enjoyed them.


keishashadow said:


> There is still good in this world


Aww...love the sloth video. So sweet.


keishashadow said:


> booked one ADR to just to grab it, category 2. Then kept refreshing and finally snagged a cat 2. Very little availability, one of the dining res finders had them posted last night (early). Heads should roll over that mistake.


What is category 2? 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Woke up a few times last night with the beginnings of a migraine. On the second time awake, I did get up and take some meds. It definitely helps, but still have that lingering migraine hangover. I'll be picking up a couple gatorades over lunch. That always seems to help with that hangover feeling.


Hope it went away quickly. I hate wearing up with a headache. I can't imagine  what that would be like with a migraine. 

It's midnight now, but we are experiencing  some rather loud rain. I may be awake for a little while. 
I didn't proofread, so apologies for any errors.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, nothing like hearing the neighbor’s AC go on, now ours is spinning away, giving some cool air inside. 

Pumpkin, hope your headache is gone.  They are awful. 

Charade, so much on your plate. I hope you can enjoy the weekend some.  Charlotte sounds nice. 

Schumi, welcome home, and hope your mum is doing well. I hope you have enjoyed tea this morning.  Nothing like home, to have the right tasting water. 

So happy this week is just about over.  The rain Charade had last night, will be arriving this afternoon.  Thunderstorms, yep, a favorite of little one.  Too bad she may be sound asleep. See this is why.  Just before my alarm went off, swear I heard little one.  Went down, where I was like, every light is on, and there was little one chatting away in front of our largest tv, in our family room. What the?  Oh just we are finishing the movie we all are watching.  Um. Took my shower, and thought I smelled food being cooked.  Went downstairs again.  Seems none for me to eat.  But she made a big bowl of soup, including the large bag of ramen that was still around. Sigh. My days of an all nighter are generally long gone.  Though that mid life let’s not get a good night’s sleep does have me awake at times throughout the night sometimes.  DH can also make those be much more frequent.

But I did have a good sleep, as DH was so tired visiting his mum yesterday, so said he’d stay over.  As such, by my usual bedtime, I was promptly asleep and had the bed to myself, until I woke up just before the alarm went off, as that I tend to do many times.  I’m an early bird for sure. 

Yay for Mac enjoying a Taco Bell meal today.  Hope your food is delicious. 

And so, will the AC still buzzing away, it’s starting to feel cool inside.  Time for more tea. 

Ah, have that good morning feeling, and a fabulous Friday. 

Woot, woot!  Bonus holiday weekend.  Be thankful for those that serve, have served, the living and passed away veterans. 

And woot!  Alarm was turned off.  No need to turn it back on, until Monday night.  Yay. 

And family get together this weekend.  Hehe. Youngest great niece is said to be quiet. Wonder why, when her two older siblings are 4 and 5 years older than her are busy, noisy kids.  Those two, my niece says, are as thick as thieves. Eh, as the littlest one gets bigger, she will become that annoying little sister to the bigger sister and brother.  Will be fun to see all, as cute to have little ones running around.

Ooh, had heard the fire whistle go off, but haven’t heard the trucks going out.  Guess whatever, was not my way. 

Week day routine.  Check. But a little woot. Shorter day for me.  My 59 minutes earlier stop.  Yay!


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all, waiting to head out for first round of stuffs today.  not sure where my better half put my step stool.  The big, sturdy one with steps I need to reach the tops of curtain rod sort. 

need to toss up the ancient dollar store birthday decorations that the family expects every year lol. So old, they are getting crinkly.  I need a pair of those acid free white gloves haha



macraven said:


> I know I will as Taco Bell in my area brought back the Mexican pizza today


I don’t think I’ve ever seen a Mexican pizza on a menu.  Need to goggle that


Charade67 said:


> I've been exclusively Jif since I was a kid.


Same.  Did try Peter Pan, not thick enough for me & that natural stuff that separates in the jar puts me off


Charade67 said:


> What is category 2?


Oh, sorry, hoop dee do has categories as to seating, mostly placement oriented to stage.  Two used to be  the direct balcony facing to stage & back of first floor.  I actually, preferred cat 3 over it as you sat looking over the railing, side by side.  They switched things up & now only have 2 categories With all of the back now the prime/cat 1.  Hope to not get stuck back there, would be difficult to see the stage over other diners.  All the better to make a few more bucks bucks for the mouse

i have a feeing they might offer a monster character dinner at new U park


Lynne G said:


> Though that mid life let’s not get a good night’s sleep does have me awake at times throughout the night sometimes.


It only gets worse Lol  I’m thrilled to get a solid 6 hours at this point, usually far less.  


Lynne G said:


> Ooh, had heard the fire whistle go off, but haven’t heard the trucks going out. Guess whatever, was not my way.


We had them going off like crazy yesterday.  Turns out a train derailment 4 miles down river.  unfortunately, it was 19 oil tankers off the tracks. half now leaking, that wound up in said river.  

hazmat handling clean up now, area around it evacuated & major artery is now closed.  All due to a construction vehicle crossing the RR tracks to a water treatment plant expansion.  witness said the driver ‘gunned it’  to try & beat the oncoming train.


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, heard about that train crash in yesterday’s local news, Keisha.  Yeah, that way too fast speeding train crash we had a few years ago, sad. Hope your traffic is none.  My commute home yesterday was so many cars.  Crazy.  And those even higher gas prices for this weekend.  Ugh.  Never thought I’d see laying so much for my fill up yesterday.  At least the lines at the Costco gas station were not long last early evening.  

Ooh, was foggy out, and thunderstorms watches given from 2 pm to 10 pm.  Ack, that should like weather radar on this morning’s news, showed lots of yellows and reds.  We will certainly be rocking with such heavy downpours.  Muggy out too.  Hope my lunchtime walk is not rainy yet.


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning. We were under a tornado warning earlier this morning and are now under tornado watch until this afternoon and a flood watch until this evening.



Lynne G said:


> So happy this week is just about over. The rain Charade had last night, will be arriving this afternoon. Thunderstorms, yep, a favorite of little one. Too bad she may be sound asleep. See this is why. Just before my alarm went off, swear I heard little one. Went down, where I was like, every light is on, and there was little one chatting away in front of our largest tv, in our family room. What the? Oh just we are finishing the movie we all are watching. Um. Took my shower, and thought I smelled food being cooked. Went downstairs again. Seems none for me to eat. But she made a big bowl of soup, including the large bag of ramen that was still around. Sigh. My days of an all nighter are generally long gone. Though that mid life let’s not get a good night’s sleep does have me awake at times throughout the night sometimes. DH can also make those be much more frequent.


We are still getting lots of that rain right now. Of course, this is the day that dh and I made plans to take care of a couple of financial issues. I really don't want to go out, but we need to. 
Ah, I remember the days of all nighters. Then I got old.


keishashadow said:


> Oh, sorry, hoop dee do has categories as to seating, mostly placement oriented to stage. Two used to be the direct balcony facing to stage & back of first floor. I actually, preferred cat 3 over it as you sat looking over the railing, side by side. They switched things up & now only have 2 categories With all of the back now the prime/cat 1. Hope to not get stuck back there, would be difficult to see the stage over other diners. All the better to make a few more bucks bucks for the mouse


Thanks for the explanation. I've never been to Hoop Dee Doo. When I hear category 2 I think hurricane.


keishashadow said:


> i have a feeing they might offer a monster character dinner at new U park


That would be cool. I know dh would want to go. 

I hope this storm dies down soon. I would like to get a shower before going out today.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> A quick thirsty thursday stop in!  Only one more day...one more day one more day will be my mantra today.
> 
> Woke up a few times last night with the beginnings of a migraine.  On the second time awake, I did get up and take some meds.  It definitely helps, but still have that lingering migraine hangover.  I'll be picking up a couple gatorades over lunch.  That always seems to help with that hangover feeling.
> 
> It's a beautiful cloudless (for now) morning.  It's a cool, crisp morning.  The temperature is still on the cool side for this time of year for us - but I'll take the sunny day.
> 
> 
> I do miss my morning commute where there was little traffic and I could whip into the Tim's on my route and be in and out in less than 2 minutes with my  morning order.
> 
> It sounds like you snagged what you wanted.  I love the mouse house, but absolutely DETEST that part of Disney.
> 
> Score!!!!!  At least you got some seats!  I had the same thing happen when I was trying to get Garth tickets.  I should have bought more tickets as he is doing another day as well.  I could have bought and sold those tickets to fund our next Orlando trip!!!  Scalpers are making a killing with tickets these days.  Everyone is hungry to do the things we did pre-covid.  But, I know how wrong that is...and my mind wouldn't let me do that.
> 
> My most detested chore....laundry.  I don't mind the washing of it...I HATE folding.  It was my chore growing up at home...I hated it then, and I hate it now.  I am sure it felt good to get into your own bed.  It's always great to have a holiday away, but feels good to come back home again too.
> 
> Well, I should start shuffling some papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



I’m a laundry fiend…….I quite enjoy it, especially in weather like this where I can wash, dry, iron and get everything put away in the same day, I love doing that! Having washing on the line to dry is the best.

Yes, nice to be home……..

Glad your headache is better, Mac is right, headaches suck and can be so dreadful.




Robo56 said:


> Good Thursday afternoon Sans family
> 
> View attachment 671862
> 
> 
> View attachment 671863
> 
> View attachment 671867
> 
> View attachment 671865
> 
> Keisha your cat meme this made me laugh this morning.
> View attachment 671866
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Schumi.
> 
> Hair appointment went well. It was needed. I have been trying to space out the appointments since I’am having hair loss. Thankfully it is getting a little better.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.....LOL....hubby always jokingly tells me I look like a new woman after I walked in the door after beauty salon treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Sloth mom gave that lady who handed her back her baby a loving look of thanks. So cute.
> 
> 
> shamelessly, have never mastered the art of making the correctly shaped gnocchi. Just can’t get the fork to cooperate.
> 
> I never bother to fork shape the gnocchi I make. I know chefs say it helps hold the sauce. I think that is nonsense. I roll them out and cut them into little pillows of heaven.......LOL
> 
> I bet your gnocchi are delicious without the fork shaping.
> 
> I make mine like Papa Valentino did and they always come out good.
> 
> Making them is a bit time consuming, but a labor of love for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, there are a lot of us waiting to see what is on offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been wondering about that to. Planning on a trip with family end of June. Looks to be busy. I might make a couple ressies to be on the safe side.
> 
> 
> 
> You will get your enthusiasm jolt as they release more houses and ticket information comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to look him up.
> 
> 
> 
> So glad to hear you had a great trip home. It’s always nice to leave for vacation and then to get back home again. It’s sweeter knowing you will be back to Universal soon.
> 
> 
> We had a very nice lunch out with family yesterday. The rain came through early and cleared off.
> 
> They were able to have the graduation ceremony outside in the football field after all. So there was plenty seating.
> 
> Was so special to see grandson graduate. He is so sweet.
> 
> View attachment 671878
> 
> I have the first batch of Gnocchi in the freezer. I will make another batch this evening.
> 
> I need to pick up some candy and ribbon for the party's gift bags.
> 
> 
> It rained last night and again this morning. It is overcast and more rain predicted this afternoon.  It has cooled the temps into the low 70’s.
> 
> Hoping some of this rain will dampen down the horrible pollen here.
> 
> I need to do a few things outside today so hope the next batch of  rain holds off for a little while.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday everyone.




He looks so good Robbie……yes, every reason to be so proud! And sounds like a lovely day for all……hope the weekend is fun too.

Yes, we‘re happy knowing next trip is just around the corner. 





macraven said:


> Feel better fast Pumpkin!
> 
> Headaches sux




They sure do……when folks say oh it’s just a headache……they can be miserable.



keishashadow said:


> Good news!  I just got done with a long-deep pre-color olaplex conditioning.  Had one bad experience years ago with a lot of breakage after a bad dye job.
> 
> DH said i looked like a mushroom with my shower cap perched upon my head to ’heat it up’.  took a good look and had to agree with him.
> 
> So true!  No words needed to convey her emotion.
> 
> Nope, heavy as rocks usually. Just not my thing.  meanwhile, my middle son makes delicious pasta, including gnocchi…especially ravioli   Only thing I’m not fond of is his sauce, like his paternal grandma’s…too heavy on the fresh mint for me.
> 
> Lol the can bring it any time.  i’m read & willing
> 
> had to laugh with so many of younger attendees on social media rolling their eyes at the classic monster house.  Hmmmph, easy enough to update it just a bit to make it relevant.  I expect the new park to kill it.
> 
> And handsome.  Congrats to him!
> 
> More good news, that sounded miserable.




Mushroom……lol…….

New park will blow everyone away I believe now. Classic Monsters rock!!  

Classic Monsters will be……..everywhere now!!!




macraven said:


> Came back to tuck everyone to bed before it was midnight
> 
> Hope all have sweet dreams
> 
> I know I will as Taco Bell in my area brought back the Mexican pizza today
> 
> Ate it as if I was starving ….
> Damn I have missed that since it was taken off the menu two years ago




I had the weirdest dreams when I was in our trip……I’d love them to be analysed, although maybe not…….lol…….




Charade67 said:


> View attachment 672004
> 
> Never again will I take 3 classes during a sub term. I think my stress level will be at 11 until next May. Right now I have 2 quizzes, a workbook assignment and 2 projects due Monday night. I am trying to get everything done before we leave  for Charlotte on Saturday. On top of that I discovered that the grade of the quiz I took last week didn't post. I had to take the quiz again today, but when I went to submit it I got an error message. I really wanted to cry. Thankfully when I logged back in the completed quiz was still there and I was able to submit it.
> 
> 
> I dozed off for about 30 minutes after typing that paragraph, so I will just do a few responses then go to bed.
> 
> 
> Oh good. It should be open when I am there. Glad you had a safe trip back home.
> 
> Yikes! Glad you found her before it was too late.
> 
> How awful. I need to get some more peanut butter, but don't know what kind to get. I've been exclusively Jif since I was a kid.
> 
> I still make reservations at Universal restaurants just to be on the safe side. I might try some different places on my next visit.
> 
> Sorry you missed the game. I didn't think I would like hockey, but I went to a few of the university's games and really enjoyed them.
> 
> Aww...love the sloth video. So sweet.
> 
> What is category 2?
> 
> Hope it went away quickly. I hate wearing up with a headache. I can't imagine  what that would be like with a migraine.
> 
> It's midnight now, but we are experiencing  some rather loud rain. I may be awake for a little while.
> I didn't proofread, so apologies for any errors.




Rumours actually Mummy May open early as they are well ahead of schedule…..maybe even July????




keishashadow said:


> Morning all, waiting to head out for first round of stuffs today.  not sure where my better half put my step stool.  The big, sturdy one with steps I need to reach the tops of curtain rod sort.
> 
> need to toss up the ancient dollar store birthday decorations that the family expects every year lol. So old, they are getting crinkly.  I need a pair of those acid free white gloves haha
> 
> 
> I don’t think I’ve ever seen a Mexican pizza on a menu.  Need to goggle that
> 
> Same.  Did try Peter Pan, not thick enough for me & that natural stuff that separates in the jar puts me off
> 
> Oh, sorry, hoop dee do has categories as to seating, mostly placement oriented to stage.  Two used to be  the direct balcony facing to stage & back of first floor.  I actually, preferred cat 3 over it as you sat looking over the railing, side by side.  They switched things up & now only have 2 categories With all of the back now the prime/cat 1.  Hope to not get stuck back there, would be difficult to see the stage over other diners.  All the better to make a few more bucks bucks for the mouse
> 
> i have a feeing they might offer a monster character dinner at new U park
> 
> It only gets worse Lol  I’m thrilled to get a solid 6 hours at this point, usually far less.
> 
> We had them going off like crazy yesterday.  Turns out a train derailment 4 miles down river.  unfortunately, it was 19 oil tankers off the tracks. half now leaking, that wound up in said river.
> 
> hazmat handling clean up now, area around it evacuated & major artery is now closed.  All due to a construction vehicle crossing the RR tracks to a water treatment plant expansion.  witness said the driver ‘gunned it’  to try & beat the oncoming train.



That is horrible with the train derailment! All that damage……not funny at all.

You are spot on with with Monsters dinner at Epic Universe  It was described to us recently that it will be an “Immersive restaurant experience” I can imagine that working well. 

Certainly will be much better than what was the Monsters Cafe in the Studios. Fantastic memorabilia but poorly executed food.





Well, recovering. Slept kinda well last night, woke up around 2am wide awake, got back to sleep at 4, then slept till 8am. If we can avoid napping between now and 11ish we should be good.

Walked round Farm store and grocery store this morning with a brain fog, but managed to get everything we need. Then as all my laundry was dry, began ironing and my iron has died on me. Will get new one tomorrow morning. Same one, only updated model. I like my Bosch iron.

Love seeing all our purchases now we’re home…..always forget about what we bought early on. 

Having stir fry tonight, bought a melange of veg this morning so it’ll be colourful and full of flavour.

It is Friday isn’t it!


----------



## Lynne G

Ack Charade, tornado or two may happen with 65 mph winds from the thunderstorms to come.  Window of when hitting now in next 6 hours.  

Lunchtime walk was with shirts, as felt warm out. But on the way back, the wind turned cooler, and picked up.  Almost a drizzle as came to the front door.  That’s fine,  we are hunkered down.  Made some iced coffee, and should be quiet with the screen visiting soon.  Though all must be out and about, as the traffic I saw as walked, was much more than what I tend to see on a Friday lunchtime.  

Hope all are doing well.  

And glad to hear Schumi getting back to home routine, with delicious dinner.  Nice to pick up fresh food from the farm store, even if in a brain fog.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's Friday 

The morning got away from me today.  Shuffled some papers and listened/watched the closing arguments.  It will be interesting to see how this all washes out.  

Watched the hockey game last night.  Our team won...and are moving on.  Now the smack talk is happening in the family chat already   One family member is a Colorado fan ( who will probably be moving on ) and the rest of us are Oiler fans.  So the smack talk has commenced.  It will be a good series to watch.  

Not sure what we are going to do this weekend.  There is a rodeo, chuck wagons, midway here this weekend.  Of course, there is rain in the forecast.  Not sure if we will go check it out.  At least, we don't have to take the kids anymore to the midway lol.  They missed out on the last 2 yrs of going when they were in the sweet spot of being able to really go and enjoy being there.  



keishashadow said:


> Good news! I just got done with a long-deep pre-color olaplex conditioning. Had one bad experience years ago with a lot of breakage after a bad dye job.


I will need to do another one of those treatments before my next salon color.  I am trying to hold off and do it more mid-summer so that it looks good for my sisters wedding in Aug.  I totally relate to the mushroom look.  When my hair is not cut right, on my curly hair days, I look like I have a tent  on my head.  It's not a flattering look 


macraven said:


> I know I will as Taco Bell in my area brought back the Mexican pizza today
> 
> Ate it as if I was starving ….
> Damn I have missed that since it was taken off the menu two years ago


I would love to try that!  It sounds interesting.  Sadly...no taco bell within miles of here.  


Charade67 said:


> Never again will I take 3 classes during a sub term. I think my stress level will be at 11 until next May. Right now I have 2 quizzes, a workbook assignment and 2 projects due Monday night. I am trying to get everything done before we leave for Charlotte on Saturday. On top of that I discovered that the grade of the quiz I took last week didn't post. I had to take the quiz again today, but when I went to submit it I got an error message. I really wanted to cry. Thankfully when I logged back in the completed quiz was still there and I was able to submit it.


You will get through it!!!!  It is definitely not easy!!!!  I know the heart attack I had the first time I got an error message, then had to log in again   I would be working on things while travelling.  That was the only way I could get things done and still be able to be along.  Enjoy the race!!!!  Charlotte is always a good race.  #TeamHendrix 


Lynne G said:


> family get together this weekend. Hehe. Youngest great niece is said to be quiet. Wonder why, when her two older siblings are 4 and 5 years older than her are busy, noisy kids. Those two, my niece says, are as thick as thieves. Eh, as the littlest one gets bigger, she will become that annoying little sister to the bigger sister and brother. Will be fun to see all, as cute to have little ones running around.


That sounds like a PERFECT weekend!!!!  Enjoy your time with everyone!  


schumigirl said:


> Well, recovering. Slept kinda well last night, woke up around 2am wide awake, got back to sleep at 4, then slept till 8am. If we can avoid napping between now and 11ish we should be good.


It's good to hear your adjusting back to your regular time change.  I still look at all the things we brought home!  I even played with ds's light saber we bought for him -  only to make dh laugh 

Well, I should shuffle a few more pappers.  I am not sure what is on the menu tonight.  I gave in and had lunch from the golden arches and now have a stomach ache.  It tastes so good going in...but UGH.  I know better.  And it's now overcast and threatening rain.  So no grilling tonight.  

Have a great rest of your day everyone!


----------



## Charade67

The crazy rainstorms have returned.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's Friday
> 
> The morning got away from me today.  Shuffled some papers and listened/watched the closing arguments.  It will be interesting to see how this all washes out.
> 
> Watched the hockey game last night.  Our team won...and are moving on.  Now the smack talk is happening in the family chat already   One family member is a Colorado fan ( who will probably be moving on ) and the rest of us are Oiler fans.  So the smack talk has commenced.  It will be a good series to watch.
> 
> Not sure what we are going to do this weekend.  There is a rodeo, chuck wagons, midway here this weekend.  Of course, there is rain in the forecast.  Not sure if we will go check it out.  At least, we don't have to take the kids anymore to the midway lol.  They missed out on the last 2 yrs of going when they were in the sweet spot of being able to really go and enjoy being there.
> 
> 
> I will need to do another one of those treatments before my next salon color.  I am trying to hold off and do it more mid-summer so that it looks good for my sisters wedding in Aug.  I totally relate to the mushroom look.  When my hair is not cut right, on my curly hair days, I look like I have a tent  on my head.  It's not a flattering look
> 
> I would love to try that!  It sounds interesting.  Sadly...no taco bell within miles of here.
> 
> You will get through it!!!!  It is definitely not easy!!!!  I know the heart attack I had the first time I got an error message, then had to log in again   I would be working on things while travelling.  That was the only way I could get things done and still be able to be along.  Enjoy the race!!!!  Charlotte is always a good race.  #TeamHendrix
> 
> That sounds like a PERFECT weekend!!!!  Enjoy your time with everyone!
> 
> It's good to hear your adjusting back to your regular time change.  I still look at all the things we brought home!  I even played with ds's light saber we bought for him -  only to make dh laugh
> 
> Well, I should shuffle a few more pappers.  I am not sure what is on the menu tonight.  I gave in and had lunch from the golden arches and now have a stomach ache.  It tastes so good going in...but UGH.  I know better.  And it's now overcast and threatening rain.  So no grilling tonight.
> 
> Have a great rest of your day everyone!




Rodeo sounds fun.......if the weather holds of course. 

Yep, love seeing all of our purchases laid out......we`ll find places for everything at some point. Friends appeared today on the off chance we had their purchases handy.....my friends are so transparent.......lol.......

Hope tummy is better now and have a great weekend whatever you do. 



Charade67 said:


> The crazy rainstorms have returned.



We do like a good rainstorm, as long as we`re home and don`t need to go out anywhere. 





Almost 11pm......can`t make up my mind if I`m tired or hungry......or both. 

Glass of red wine in hand, might help. 

NIce weather ahead for the next few days for us I think. Not starting walking till Monday, so not much planned over the weekend except a few friends dropping by....mainly to pick up their Bath & Body/Yankee Candle/Tide Pens collections......

Looking forward to bacon in the morning......don`t think it was mentioned the whole time we were away.......mac.....it`ll be sizzling for you too.....will set an extra chair! 

Think I might be tired and not hungry now.........jet lag is weird!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Charade67 said:


> The crazy rainstorms have returned.


Stay safe!


----------



## Charade67

Another tornado warning. 🌪


----------



## DoryGirl1963

.


----------



## Lynne G

Stay safe Charade.  We had a good downpour with some thunder and lightning, but don’t think we are done with the storms either.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh see Keisha sharing our stormy weather too.


----------



## keishashadow

Long day here, got nearly everything done on today’s to-do list.  That hasn’t happened in quite some time.  I’ve learned to now have mental daily lists vs just a main one lol

Jr’s BD today, had him for brunch Before he was off to work.  He’ll stop back over tomorrow to wish his Dad a happy BD too .  Having the family that is in town over Sunday to grill out some steaks & enjoy a dip in the pool.  Monday, I’m locking the doors, need to pack for Tuesday’s trip.

watching DS’s fav hockey team, frustrating throughout the series As the other team is so stacked with talent/$$$ salaries



schumigirl said:


> I’m a laundry fiend


Too bad tags are a thing of the past here, that would be a goodie


schumigirl said:


> You are spot on with with Monsters dinner at Epic Universe


spidey senses didn’t fail me eh lol


Charade67 said:


> The crazy rainstorms have returned.


was watching weather channel in dentist‘s waiting room.  My goodness, the storm system that is bearing down on the coast!

we just had rain this am, cleared up nicely this afternoon, then another shower a bit ago.  Should be cleared out of here & h-o-t starting tomorrow.  

the train’s conductor & engineer along with the dump truck driver are still hospitalized.  He had a load of gravel, enough to have it derail.  Lots of excitement, a local chemical/coatings plant had a small fire last week.  They put it out quickly, that could’ve gone south, fast.  glad we live far enough away from that it’s not a concern.


schumigirl said:


> Friends appeared today on the off chance we had their purchases handy.....my friends are so transparent.......lol.......





Lynne G said:


> Ooh see Keisha sharing our stormy weather too.


----------



## Lynne G

Wow, I can see why we had flood warnings.  Couple rounds of heavy downpours with some thunder.  

I’m ready for bed, so a light on for those that need that ability to see when otherwise dark.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Long day here, got nearly everything done on today’s to-do list.  That hasn’t happened in quite some time.  I’ve learned to now have mental daily lists vs just a main one lol
> 
> Jr’s BD today, had him for brunch Before he was off to work.  He’ll stop back over tomorrow to wish his Dad a happy BD too .  Having the family that is in town over Sunday to grill out some steaks & enjoy a dip in the pool.  Monday, I’m locking the doors, need to pack for Tuesday’s trip.
> 
> watching DS’s fav hockey team, frustrating throughout the series As the other team is so stacked with talent/$$$ salaries
> 
> 
> Too bad tags are a thing of the past here, that would be a goodie
> 
> spidey senses didn’t fail me eh lol
> 
> was watching weather channel in dentist‘s waiting room.  My goodness, the storm system that is bearing down on the coast!
> 
> we just had rain this am, cleared up nicely this afternoon, then another shower a bit ago.  Should be cleared out of here & h-o-t starting tomorrow.
> 
> the train’s conductor & engineer along with the dump truck driver are still hospitalized.  He had a load of gravel, enough to have it derail.  Lots of excitement, a local chemical/coatings plant had a small fire last week.  They put it out quickly, that could’ve gone south, fast.  glad we live far enough away from that it’s not a concern.



For your DS.......I`m sure he had a wonderful day!!!





And for your lovely mister.......
























Sounds like a lovely time you have planned too.......hope today is wonderful and your weekend too.......glad your weather is going to be lovely too. Yes, some of those storms are crazy!

lol.....that would be a good tag! I inherited my mother`s lovel of laundry and ironing it seems. Funnily enough, my cousin in LI called me yesterday and she laughed and said my aunt was one for ironing everything too....must be in the genes.

Hope to hear the train driver is ok, what a horrible incident.

Not long till Tuesday.........


----------



## Lynne G

Yay for Keisha getting almost all done.  And belated very happy birthday  to your DS.  And a very happy birthday to your DH. Yay for end of May birthdays.  Great way to start the next shorter week day schedule.  Have a fabulous time, and don’t get burnt.  

Well, the storms have mostly left, though that place your bets random thunderstorms is around later today.  But as was up with the sun, a glorious day.  That dove was cooing, birds have been chirping since before the sun came up, as was enjoying that early morning just before dawn bird announcing they are up. 

Love seeing the sunlight streaming through the window.  Makes my sipping tea so nice.  

And so, what is the agenda this Saturday?  DH is gone, as took leftover breakfast food with him.  I guess this will be the routine until she passes away.  At least he can be remote for as long as he wants. I decided two days in the office per pay period is the right mix for me.  If you’d had asked that 19 years ago?  I would have said not many days out of the office.  But part of the reason of change of mind, is the laptops are now very much smaller, and the network I access was upgraded not much after that years ago, as when they were trying to have all connect remotely, crashes happened routinely.  But as that was figured out, and by 2010 or so, when all work became online, most of the workforce had been working two days in per pay period way before all were ordered full remote in 2019.  For my office, I don’t see all back unless mission requires, but only for that day or days.  This life choice importance is a real thing, and as the old stick to their old way of what an office looks like, there will be an adjustment of what office life looks like in the coming years.  I can see a few office buildings turning into stores and residences.  

But as a holiday weekend, I’m enjoying that ahhhh, relaxing day.  And I swear I heard little one go to bed around 7:30 this morning.  To be young.  Yeah, even when I was a kid, I always preferred the early get up.  I like that quiet time around the sunrise.  While I do hear traffic 24 hours a day, that just around sunrise is the most quiet.  But not now, and some very noisy car was just screeching down the main road, that even though a block away, can hear it from our house.  Yep, not all business can be remote.  

Thus, hope your Saturday is serene and relaxing.  And hope this post finds all feeling swell.  

Good morning.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all, waiting for the sun to shine and the DH to wakee wakee.  Thinking to see Dr Strange movie & dinner out, somewhere, for him today.

watched the first two Obiwan episodes. Had to rewatch 2nd, kept falling asleep.  Overall, a good start IMO

not sure if I’m ready to tackle stranger things but it’s quite difficult to avoid spoilers.  I still have multiple fear the walking deads to get thru. 

Carole - those are some awesome greetings, thanks, will share.

did you take that new iron out for a test drive yet?  Half in jest, have found some of the newer ones seem to have a learning curve.  I actually took one back as it was so heavy & ‘thick’ for lack of a better description.  I’m grumbling over needing to pull out the iron to press hem on a sun dress that I had to alter.  just can’t pull off a maxi dress As much as I’d like.

lynne - your DH sounds like a very good son, I’m sure his mom appreciates him.  I send ‘care packages’ out to family, along the lines of the ubiquitous zucchini on the door step lol TBH, no idea how to cut down making some of my favorite dishes and they don’t always freeze well.  Figure might as well pay it forward as I need all the good Karma I can


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. Happy Saturday. It is so nice outside today. Hard to believe we had such horrible weather yesterday. A few houses in a neighboring town suffered some serious damage, but I don’t think any people were hurt. 

We are getting ready to head to Charlotte for the race tomorrow. B is coming with us. She has never watched a race before. I don’t think she knows what she is getting herself into.


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Charade.  As dragged to stock car races with my family as a kid, I have no desire to see a live race anytime soon.  But hope B. has fun at the race this weekend.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

A quick Saturday morning stop in!

Not  much on the agenda here.  I will be getting up shortly to start to do some chores and clean/straighten up the house.  The weather is slowly turning.  It's currently cold/windy.  I was hoping to go to watch the chuck wagons tonight - but I also don't want to freeze my butt off either.  So it will probably be a quiet evening in.  



keishashadow said:


> Jr’s BD today, had him for brunch Before he was off to work. He’ll stop back over tomorrow to wish his Dad a happy BD too . Having the family that is in town over Sunday to grill out some steaks & enjoy a dip in the pool. Monday, I’m locking the doors, need to pack for Tuesday’s trip.


Happy Birthday to your ds.  It is exciting you have another trip arriving quickly!


keishashadow said:


> watching DS’s fav hockey team, frustrating throughout the series As the other team is so stacked with talent/$$$ salaries


I know the pain!  As an Oiler's fan...we have had/have some great talent, but they just couldn't get it to mesh together.  We haven't been this far in the finals for 20 yrs!!!  The series between Oilers and the Av's will be exciting.  I don't know if they have enough to beat the Av's though.  We will be watching with everything crossed for sure lol.


schumigirl said:


> that would be a good tag! I inherited my mother`s lovel of laundry and ironing it seems. Funnily enough, my cousin in LI called me yesterday and she laughed and said my aunt was one for ironing everything too....must be in the genes.


My aunt used to iron everything as well.  Not me.  My iron rarely makes an appearance for clothing.  Quilting when I'm piecing blocks together it gets a work out, but not for clothes.  I purposely buy clothes I don't have to iron (much) 


Lynne G said:


> I decided two days in the office per pay period is the right mix for me. If you’d had asked that 19 years ago? I would have said not many days out of the office. But part of the reason of change of mind, is the laptops are now very much smaller, and the network I access was upgraded not much after that years ago, as when they were trying to have all connect remotely, crashes happened routinely. But as that was figured out, and by 2010 or so, when all work became online, most of the workforce had been working two days in per pay period way before all were ordered full remote in 2019. For my office, I don’t see all back unless mission requires, but only for that day or days. This life choice importance is a real thing, and as the old stick to their old way of what an office looks like, there will be an adjustment of what office life looks like in the coming years. I can see a few office buildings turning into stores and residences.


There are many who feel like you!  It's great you have a job where that is an option!  Our dd has a job where she is able to work that way as well.  She goes into the office 2x a week - for all her in-person meetings she needs to do.  Other than that, she is able to do her job from home.  
I think you are right about office spaces in the coming years.  Some of the office space will make awesome housing space 


Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. Happy Saturday. It is so nice outside today. Hard to believe we had such horrible weather yesterday. A few houses in a neighboring town suffered some serious damage, but I don’t think any people were hurt.
> 
> We are getting ready to head to Charlotte for the race tomorrow. B is coming with us. She has never watched a race before. I don’t think she knows what she is getting herself into.


I am glad to hear you were safe from your weather.  

LOL, nascar is definitely a different breed of people!  I/We have never experienced anything like that before.  We loved it!  I keep hinting to dh about going to another race yet this year.  I would love to see the Vegas or Talledega race.  

Well, I should get started on cleaning a few areas in the house.  I want to hit the gym this afternoon as well.  Not sure what is on the menu for tonight yet.  Might have to watch a few ticker tockers to find something new to whip up!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Morning all, waiting for the sun to shine and the DH to wakee wakee.  Thinking to see Dr Strange movie & dinner out, somewhere, for him today.
> 
> watched the first two Obiwan episodes. Had to rewatch 2nd, kept falling asleep.  Overall, a good start IMO
> 
> not sure if I’m ready to tackle stranger things but it’s quite difficult to avoid spoilers.  I still have multiple fear the walking deads to get thru.
> 
> Carole - those are some awesome greetings, thanks, will share.
> 
> did you take that new iron out for a test drive yet?  Half in jest, have found some of the newer ones seem to have a learning curve.  I actually took one back as it was so heavy & ‘thick’ for lack of a better description.  I’m grumbling over needing to pull out the iron to press hem on a sun dress that I had to alter.  just can’t pull off a maxi dress As much as I’d like.
> 
> lynne - your DH sounds like a very good son, I’m sure his mom appreciates him.  I send ‘care packages’ out to family, along the lines of the ubiquitous zucchini on the door step lol TBH, no idea how to cut down making some of my favorite dishes and they don’t always freeze well.  Figure might as well pay it forward as I need all the good Karma I can



Ooo are welcome......forgot the Harley birthday wish!! 

Well, my old iron worked this morning, I was up before the sun so finished it all off, but we still went and got the new one as I`m sure this one will give up the ghost sooner rather than later. Yes, they can be heavy, I like the newer ones as they have the option to switch to a setting that will not sear anything. I ruined so many silk blouses before I bought the iron I`m replacing.....this one and hopefully the newer version will be perfect. 

Don`t you suit maxi dresses? They are lovely, I have plenty of them but do prefer knee length dresses for summer.....winter I love dresses above the knee with thick winter tights (panty hose) and boots. I`m a dress gal........

I`m thinking of giving the Dr Strange a whirl....I know Tom would enjoy it. 

Hope the hair turned out well.......




Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. Happy Saturday. It is so nice outside today. Hard to believe we had such horrible weather yesterday. A few houses in a neighboring town suffered some serious damage, but I don’t think any people were hurt.
> 
> We are getting ready to head to Charlotte for the race tomorrow. B is coming with us. She has never watched a race before. I don’t think she knows what she is getting herself into.




We LOVE racing......of most kinds......hope you have a wonderful time as it is so much FUN!!! 

We`re more F1 fans, but do enjoy any kind of motor racing. Tom and I in our younger years used to take part in Rally driving and it was a huge amount of fun.....we ended up upside down a few times, but we loved it. Once I became a mum though, we both stopped it. It is risky. I was a lot slimmer then too!!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> A quick Saturday morning stop in!
> 
> Not  much on the agenda here.  I will be getting up shortly to start to do some chores and clean/straighten up the house.  The weather is slowly turning.  It's currently cold/windy.  I was hoping to go to watch the chuck wagons tonight - but I also don't want to freeze my butt off either.  So it will probably be a quiet evening in.
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to your ds.  It is exciting you have another trip arriving quickly!
> 
> I know the pain!  As an Oiler's fan...we have had/have some great talent, but they just couldn't get it to mesh together.  We haven't been this far in the finals for 20 yrs!!!  The series between Oilers and the Av's will be exciting.  I don't know if they have enough to beat the Av's though.  We will be watching with everything crossed for sure lol.
> 
> My aunt used to iron everything as well.  Not me.  My iron rarely makes an appearance for clothing.  Quilting when I'm piecing blocks together it gets a work out, but not for clothes.  I purposely buy clothes I don't have to iron (much)
> 
> There are many who feel like you!  It's great you have a job where that is an option!  Our dd has a job where she is able to work that way as well.  She goes into the office 2x a week - for all her in-person meetings she needs to do.  Other than that, she is able to do her job from home.
> I think you are right about office spaces in the coming years.  Some of the office space will make awesome housing space
> 
> I am glad to hear you were safe from your weather.
> 
> LOL, nascar is definitely a different breed of people!  I/We have never experienced anything like that before.  We loved it!  I keep hinting to dh about going to another race yet this year.  I would love to see the Vegas or Talledega race.
> 
> Well, I should get started on cleaning a few areas in the house.  I want to hit the gym this afternoon as well.  Not sure what is on the menu for tonight yet.  Might have to watch a few ticker tockers to find something new to whip up!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


 I just couldn`t not iron....things still look like they need a good ironing after they are dried whether it be in the dryer or outside......plus, I have the time and as I said, I don`t mind doing it. 

Sorry you`ve gone cold again, that`s never fun. Hope it improves soon, it`s almost June!! 





Sun was shining all day today and not too chilly if you stayed in the sun. We went out for the iron and picked up a few bits and pieces in the farm store we passed. 

Lavender will be in peak season here soon, so we did pick up another lavender plant and hope this one grows, last one didn`t seem keen. We have beautiful lavender fields close-ish to us so it`s not the soil. Did buy a lavender pillow spray for some reason.......supposed to help you sleep, but I was reminded I don`t need any help with that....true.......it`s lovely though. 

I made Thai chicken lettuce wraps for appetisers tonight and then spicy teriyaki chicken skewers for dinner, was completely delicious and surprisingly filling. 

Made Vodka Coladas tonight.......still had 2 bottles of Ciroc (Janet was thinking of you when we bought them lol )from our last visit still to open, and brought back some more this time too......coconut and pineapple vodka work well with the creamy coconut, simple syrup and pineapple juice. 













Almost bedtime here......been watching PoTC again........such fun movies.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick evening stop in.

Cold, rainy and windy afternoon.  Dh ended up going with his bil to the chuckwagons.  They had great seats.  Dh wore his winter coat, and took a poncho incase it starts to rain again.  I'll have the furnace turned up for him when he gets home.  I'm sure he will be cold when we get back. 

I did a little baking this afternoon.  I took my sourdough starter out last night and fed it early this morning.  I made 2 loaves of delicious brioche style bread then made some parmesan garlic knots to go with the chicken stew I whipped up for supper.  It was a belly warming meal that was a perfect fit for today. 

I did get to the gym, which was good.   It was nice and quiet.  So I had my pick of machines.

Well I will leave a light on, for those who are early risers across the pond or who are having trouble counting sheep.


----------



## Lynne G

Wow, yum, you are a great baker, Pumpkin.  The bread and rolls look delicious. Hope some warmer weather comes your way soon.  Thanks for the light. 

Did my second wake up, the first in that early 4 am why am I awake time, then decided, I needed more sleep, and that second was with a glorious sunshine , 7 am.  Very bright out now, as yay, the sunshine pouring through the window. 

Funny, we were doing some errands yesterday, and by the time we left a store, road looked like it had rained.  Well, the commute home had it raining, hard at times, but as we got much closer to home, seemed it rained a little at home awhile ago, and was dry, and roads were dry.  

It’s so sunny now, but those pesky clouds will make it a partly cloudy day.  By mid afternoon until sunset, we should have a clear sky. 81 degrees the high, so with a heated pool, late afternoon dip in the pool would be perfect.  And eating outside, with the guys at the grill. Picnic dinner. Yay, food and fun day. 

But as it’s that ever early morning for DH and I.  Guess I’m also getting used to making larger breakfasts.  He’s going to try to stop in later today, to say hi to all.  Poor older one works, but he’s okay with that.  He’s always been my good eating whatever kid, and will have no issue, if we bring home leftovers, for his late dinner.  So, most likely will be only little one and me arriving at our family get together.  But as most of my adult extend family are not early birds, most will arrive in the late afternoon. But as we all like to have an earlier departure, so to enjoy that holiday Monday in relaxing mode, thus food will be put out all afternoon, into the early evening, with dinner in the early hour of almost very early dinner. 

Thus, I have a quiet house.  Kids asleep, and DH out the door.

Hehe, watching old shows focusing on grilling.  Yay, the time of year, we get outside more.  Even though Summer does not start until the almost end of next month, most here say the Summer season starts this weekend.  When kids are in that wahoo, the school year is almost done.  I live in the North, so our K-12 kids go beginning of September to mid June. 

And woot, tea is plentiful, and shorts on, even if 64 degrees out.  House feels just fine.  Not to warm, and almost too cool. 

Sunday.  Yay!  Hope all the homies have a most fabulous Sunday, enjoying some heat and sunshine.  And hoping all are felling well, and finding some time to relax today.  If ever a day of rest, should be a Sunday for most.


----------



## Charade67

Greetings from North Carolina. We are staying about 20 minutes from the speedway. The race is at 6:00 tonight, so we have some time to kill. 

I didn’t get my schoolwork finished before we left, so I spent most of yesterday working. I don’t want to read any more about the heart.  That chapter was 52 pages. 




Lynne G said:


> Safe travels Charade.  As dragged to stock car races with my family as a kid, I have no desire to see a live race anytime soon.  But hope B. has fun at the race this weekend.


The first race I ever watched was just last year. I actually prefer watching on TV, but Dh really wanted to go to another one in person. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> LOL, nascar is definitely a different breed of people! I/We have never experienced anything like that before. We loved it! I keep hinting to dh about going to another race yet this year. I would love to see the Vegas or Talledega race.


You got that right.
Vegas might be fun. I’m surprised Dh hasn’t insisted we go there. 


schumigirl said:


> We`re more F1 fans, but do enjoy any kind of motor racing. Tom and I in our younger years used to take part in Rally driving and it was a huge amount of fun.....we ended up upside down a few times, but we loved it. Once I became a mum though, we both stopped it. It is risky. I was a lot slimmer then too!!


I’ve never seen an F1 race. I suspect it attracts a different sort of audience then NASCAR. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I did a little baking this afternoon.


That bread looks so good. I would love  some fresh baked  bread. 


We are currently in a diner waiting on brunch. I think I would like to try to take a nap before the race. I didn’t sleep well and it didn’t help that we had a power outage in the middle of the night. I found out about it when my C-Pap stoped working.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick evening stop in.
> 
> Cold, rainy and windy afternoon.  Dh ended up going with his bil to the chuckwagons.  They had great seats.  Dh wore his winter coat, and took a poncho incase it starts to rain again.  I'll have the furnace turned up for him when he gets home.  I'm sure he will be cold when we get back.
> 
> I did a little baking this afternoon.  I took my sourdough starter out last night and fed it early this morning.  I made 2 loaves of delicious brioche style bread then made some parmesan garlic knots to go with the chicken stew I whipped up for supper.  It was a belly warming meal that was a perfect fit for today.
> 
> I did get to the gym, which was good.   It was nice and quiet.  So I had my pick of machines.
> 
> Well I will leave a light on, for those who are early risers across the pond or who are having trouble counting sheep.
> 
> View attachment 672504



Haven`t made garlic knots for ages, they do look good. Brioche I always found was never as good as store bought, is it a full brioche recipe? Love home made bread. 

And yes, time for your little corner of the world to warm up! 




Charade67 said:


> Greetings from North Carolina. We are staying about 20 minutes from the speedway. The race is at 6:00 tonight, so we have some time to kill.
> 
> I didn’t get my schoolwork finished before we left, so I spent most of yesterday working. I don’t want to read any more about the heart.  That chapter was 52 pages.
> 
> 
> 
> The first race I ever watched was just last year. I actually prefer watching on TV, but Dh really wanted to go to another one in person.
> 
> You got that right.
> Vegas might be fun. I’m surprised Dh hasn’t insisted we go there.
> 
> I’ve never seen an F1 race. I suspect it attracts a different sort of audience then NASCAR.
> 
> That bread looks so good. I would love  some fresh baked  bread.
> 
> 
> We are currently in a diner waiting on brunch. I think I would like to try to take a nap before the race. I didn’t sleep well and it didn’t help that we had a power outage in the middle of the night. I found out about it when my C-Pap stoped working.



I don`t know, race fans are race fans.........

F1 Paddocks do have very nice VIP areas though.......not so sure about Nascar, it`s not really my thing though. But, hope you enjoy it, we haven`t gone to races for many years now. 





Had a lovely little day today, popped round to see our friends who have horses and spent some time at their stables, very beautiful creatures and it was nice enough to sit outside and have lunch with them. It`s nice to see the sun shining and feel a little heat over here. Very different temps from Orlando.

Made a roast chicken in the Aga today, made a cranberry gravy to go with it, roast garlic potatoes and roast veg, it was beautiful. And I`ll use the legs and thighs to make some chicken and veg soup for tomorrow`s lunch for both of us, stock is gorgeous. 

Must try and upload some more pictures tonight.......

Keisha....hope the family get together weekend is a delight!! Quiet night ahead for us.......


----------



## Lynne G

Pool time.  Water is warmer than the air.


----------



## Charade67

We’re here!


----------



## Charade67

I now know what a howitzer sounds like.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

And I blinked and it's Sunday afternoon 

Dh and I went out the morning for our weekly grocery shop.  It was a lighter week this week, as I seem to have most of the things already in the house for what I had planned for the week.  

Muffins are baked and cooling.  I whipped up a greek salad dressing to marry the flavors for a salad tonight and a couple other nights this week.  I have a moose roast in the crock pot for supper tonight.  Back to work tomorrow sadly.  No holiday weekend for us.



schumigirl said:


> Made Vodka Coladas tonight.......still had 2 bottles of Ciroc (Janet was thinking of you when we bought them lol )from our last visit still to open, and brought back some more this time too......coconut and pineapple vodka work well with the creamy coconut, simple syrup and pineapple juice.


Those looked delicious!!!!!!  I love a good pina colada


Lynne G said:


> Hehe, watching old shows focusing on grilling. Yay, the time of year, we get outside more. Even though Summer does not start until the almost end of next month, most here say the Summer season starts this weekend.


 We usually have the tv on some sort of cooking show - especially weekend mornings.  


schumigirl said:


> Made a roast chicken in the Aga today, made a cranberry gravy to go with it, roast garlic potatoes and roast veg, it was beautiful. And I`ll use the legs and thighs to make some chicken and veg soup for tomorrow`s lunch for both of us, stock is gorgeous.


Yum!!!  I love a good roast chicken.  I am a huge fan of chicken. - roasted, grilled, soups, stews, tacos lol.  I much prefer it over red  meat.  


Charade67 said:


> We’re here!


Have fun!!!!!!!!!  It looks like the weather is great...and seats going into pit row!!!  Those are awesome seats.  Next race we go to, we will be purchasing for that area.  We had seat coming out of pit row, which was awesome too, and we had 2 of 4 accidents happen right in front of us.  I'll be watching for you 

Dh is sawing logs until the race starts in about 30 minutes.  The sun seems to be making an appearance finally.  I hope that it stays out for a bit and warms things up a little.  I almost had to put socks on today as my feet are cold.  They are currently under a blanket.  

Well, I should go taste test a muffin and make sure they are not poisonous.  

Have a great rest of your day everyone!


----------



## Charade67

Just before the end of stage 2 there was a big crash and my driver got eliminated.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Charade67 said:


> Just before the end of stage 2 there was a big crash and my driver got eliminated.


I seen that!  What a great race though!  Long,. But really good. We were hoping that Larson would have pulled out the win, but with the crash at the second last lap, the crash and I seen Hamlin come whizzing by I knew he was done. 
Lots of wrecks and lots of cautions which is what Nascar fans love.  

Hopefully you get to sleep in a little bit tomorrow since it's past midnight now.


----------



## Lynne G

The heat pump is on this holiday Monday. Mostly sunny, humid, and 89 degrees the high.

Well, just bad luck yesterday.  As when ready to leave, saw my one tire flat.  Help with family, and now have a tire with a very large staple shinny metal thing in the tread of the tire in the back of the car. Spare on, so have to go to where bought tires.  If can’t repair, guess I will be buying a new tire.  Sigh.  Time of year I guess road repair leaves junk on the road.  I have no idea where we ran over that nasty piece of metal. Could have been on the big highway, could have been more local.  Either way, annoying. 

Great race pictures, Charade.  Hope you had a nice time, even with driver not winning due to crashes.

So, a very hungry older one asked if we had leftovers as he left work last night.  Why yes we did.  Happy kid when he got done eating those leftovers.  We still have some left, but as DH said he may not stay all day at his mom’s, I can see him polishing off the rest of what was leftover when he comes back earlier.

So a Marvelous Monday here.  Holiday one for some of us, including me.  Thus, very happy I can relax and now get a tire fixed or replaced.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> We’re here!
> 
> View attachment 672627
> 
> View attachment 672628





Charade67 said:


> I now know what a howitzer sounds like.
> 
> View attachment 672630



Looks a lot of fun Charade.....hope you had fun.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> And I blinked and it's Sunday afternoon
> 
> Dh and I went out the morning for our weekly grocery shop.  It was a lighter week this week, as I seem to have most of the things already in the house for what I had planned for the week.
> 
> Muffins are baked and cooling.  I whipped up a greek salad dressing to marry the flavors for a salad tonight and a couple other nights this week.  I have a moose roast in the crock pot for supper tonight.  Back to work tomorrow sadly.  No holiday weekend for us.
> 
> 
> Those looked delicious!!!!!!  I love a good pina colada
> 
> We usually have the tv on some sort of cooking show - especially weekend mornings.
> 
> Yum!!!  I love a good roast chicken.  I am a huge fan of chicken. - roasted, grilled, soups, stews, tacos lol.  I much prefer it over red  meat.
> 
> Have fun!!!!!!!!!  It looks like the weather is great...and seats going into pit row!!!  Those are awesome seats.  Next race we go to, we will be purchasing for that area.  We had seat coming out of pit row, which was awesome too, and we had 2 of 4 accidents happen right in front of us.  I'll be watching for you
> 
> Dh is sawing logs until the race starts in about 30 minutes.  The sun seems to be making an appearance finally.  I hope that it stays out for a bit and warms things up a little.  I almost had to put socks on today as my feet are cold.  They are currently under a blanket.
> 
> Well, I should go taste test a muffin and make sure they are not poisonous.
> 
> Have a great rest of your day everyone!



A good Pina Colada is just perfect!! Yep, can`t beat chicken cooked well.....in whatever dish. I do like my red meat too though.......

Enjoy those muffins! 





Stayed in today, pretty miserable all round out there, so did some baking, house smells of sugar and cinammon among other ingredients. 

Chicken veg soup was delicious.....nothing to beat home made stock in soups. 

Lazy afternoon.....I`m still blaming jet lag for being lazy........


----------



## macraven

Hope you can replace that tire today lynne!


----------



## Robo56

Good Monday morning Sans family and Happy Memorial Day 











A special thankful prayer for all those who have served our Country and continue to serve our Country today.




keishashadow said:


> And handsome. Congrats to him!



Thank you Janet.




macraven said:


> I know I will as Taco Bell in my area brought back the Mexican pizza today
> 
> Ate it as if I was starving ….
> Damn I have missed that since it was taken off the menu two years ago



My son and grandson are big Taco Bell fans. They had to get their Mexican pizza fix too.





Charade67 said:


> Never again will I take 3 classes during a sub term. I think my stress level will be at 11 until next May. Right now I have 2 quizzes, a workbook assignment and 2 projects due Monday night. I am trying to get everything done before we leave for Charlotte on Saturday. On top of that I discovered that the grade of the quiz I took last week didn't post. I had to take the quiz again today, but when I went to submit it I got an error message. I really wanted to cry. Thankfully when I logged back in the completed quiz was still there and I was able to submit it.



Hang in there. You will be done before you know it.




keishashadow said:


> i have a feeing they might offer a monster character dinner at new U park



That would be awesome.




keishashadow said:


> We had them going off like crazy yesterday. Turns out a train derailment 4 miles down river. unfortunately, it was 19 oil tankers off the tracks. half now leaking, that wound up in said river.



I seen that on the news. Looks like a mess. Hope they are able to get fuel spill cleaned up.





schumigirl said:


> He looks so good Robbie……yes, every reason to be so proud! And sounds like a lovely day for all……hope the weekend is fun too.



Thank you Carole, we are very proud  of him. He is a wonderful grandson.




schumigirl said:


> Yes, we‘re happy knowing next trip is just around the corner.



That makes it easier for you to leave knowing you will be back soon.




schumigirl said:


> New park will blow everyone away I believe now. Classic Monsters r



I’am looking forward to seeing what they do with the Classic Monsters area of the new park.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Watched the hockey game last night. Our team won...and are moving on.



Congratulations




schumigirl said:


> Yep, love seeing all of our purchases laid out......we`ll find places for everything at some point. Friends appeared today on the off chance we had their purchases handy.....my friends are so transparent.......lol.......



Your are giving your friends a little Christmas in May.


Happy belated Birthday to your son and hubby Janet. Hope you all had a wonderful time celebrating.







keishashadow said:


> not sure if I’m ready to tackle stranger things but it’s quite difficult to avoid spoilers. I still have multiple fear the walking deads to get thru.



I binged watched Stranger Things yesterday.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I did a little baking this afternoon. I took my sourdough starter out last night and fed it early this morning. I made 2 loaves of delicious brioche style bread then made some parmesan garlic knots to go with the chicken stew I whipped up for supper. It was a belly warming meal that was a perfect fit for today.



The bread and rolls look delicious.





Charade67 said:


> I didn’t get my schoolwork finished before we left, so I spent most of yesterday working. I don’t want to read any more about the heart. That chapter was 52 pages.



Hang in there.



Charade67 said:


> We’re here!



Nice pictures.




Lynne G said:


> Well, just bad luck yesterday. As when ready to leave, saw my one tire flat. Help with family, and now have a tire with a very large staple shinny metal thing in the tread of the tire in the back of the car. Spare on, so have to go to where bought tires. If can’t repair, guess I will be buying a new tire. Sigh. Time of year I guess road repair leaves junk on the road. I have no idea where we ran over that nasty piece of metal. Could have been on the big highway, could have been more local. Either way, annoying.



Lynne hope you are able to get your tire fixed without issue. It was nice your family was able to help you.


Mac hope you are feeling well and the dental work is almost over.

Noticed Soniam missing. Hope all is well.


Shout out to Tink and all our other Sans family who are not posting much.



Lazy morning here the sun is shinning. It is supposed to be 87 today. I will take that.

We had a nice family party for grandson on Saturday. Everyone enjoyed the food. It is so nice to get the family together for celebrations.

I had the Cornhole game set up in the back yard and they enjoyed playing that.

Yesterday hubby and I took his Jaguar convertible out for a long drive. We had to put the top back up again and turn on the air conditioning after awhile as the sun was pretty hot. He enjoyed getting out and driving his car. The fellas do like their toys for sure.


It will be a quiet Memorial Day here. I put some steaks out to thaw. I will grill those for supper. Going to make a nice brunch in a little while.

I’am going to my happy place for a week at the end of June. Our son and daughter in law are taking grandson and a friend to Universal for his graduation. That is what he wanted.

I have taken the grandchildren to Universal in late May or June for years. So I wanted to go and help them celebrate a little. I won’t be able to commando the parks, but we can get together for some park time and meals. I’am leaving a day before they are.

I made my resort reservations after they had so we won’t be staying at the same resort unless something opens up, but our resorts are close. Things look to be very busy.



Have a wonderful Memorial Day everyone.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

A Monday morning stop in 

The weekend always goes too fast!  It's great many of you have a nice long holiday weekend and get to enjoy an extra day off!  

NO extra days off me (quite yet) I always like to have a little extra holiday time in the bank.  Now that dh feels like he can actually take days off now and use his holidays - we need to sit and do a little planning.  We have some banked travel credits we need to use up before they expire and toss around ideas for the new credits we get.  It's time to do a little more traveling.  I know both ds's want to go somewhere.  It might be separate trips - and that's alright too.  I am currently trying to decide if I am going to book a day off and use the spa package Dh and ds gave me for mother's day or use it on a weekend.  Decisions decisions 

The sun is shinning, and the forecast is for a lovely warm day, with cool nights.  Those are the best days.  Hoping to get a few steps in over lunch today to enjoy the sunshine.  



Lynne G said:


> As when ready to leave, saw my one tire flat. Help with family, and now have a tire with a very large staple shinny metal thing in the tread of the tire in the back of the car. Spare on, so have to go to where bought tires


Yikes.  I hope your able to get a new tired where you bought them.  We have an amazing local tire place not far from our house where they will repair, sell and help out people all the time.  We see on local FB pages giving this place a shout out because he gave them a hand up or repair for a minimal fee or actually free.  He continually gives back to the community.  You don't see as much of that anymore.  


schumigirl said:


> Stayed in today, pretty miserable all round out there, so did some baking, house smells of sugar and cinammon among other ingredients.
> 
> Chicken veg soup was delicious.....nothing to beat home made stock in soups.


I love the smell of baking in the house!  It is one of my favorite smells.  

And yes, there is no comparison for home made stock!  I used up the last of my chicken stock on the weekend.  I'll have to make another batch soon.  Good thing I keep at least one carcass in the freezer for that!


Robo56 said:


> I’am going to my happy place for a week at the end of June. Our son and daughter in law are taking grandson and a friend to Universal for his graduation. That is what he wanted.
> 
> I have taken the grandchildren to Universal in late May or June for years. So I wanted to go and help them celebrate a little. I won’t be able to commando the parks, but we can get together for some park time and meals. I’am leaving a day before they are.


That sounds wonderful!  How lucky if your family to have you come along with them!  I am hoping that is us when our grandkid(s) are older!

Well, I should probably start shuffling some papers.  It's getting close to month end.  There is usually a few more papers to shuffle.  Nothing I can't handle, but it's always good to try and be a step ahead of the tsunami that can happen. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. I am currently on I-85 headed home. (Dh is driving) It was a nice weekend getaway even if our driver didn’t get to finish. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Have fun!!!!!!!!! It looks like the weather is great...and seats going into pit row!!! Those are awesome seats. Next race we go to, we will be purchasing for that area. We had seat coming out of pit row, which was awesome too, and we had 2 of 4 accidents happen right in front of us. I'll be watching for you


My only complaint about the seats is that we couldn’t really see the cars go by because they were so close to the wall. The nicest part was that we were under an awning, so we had nice shade. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I seen that!  What a great race though!  Long,. But really good. We were hoping that Larson would have pulled out the win, but with the crash at the second last lap, the crash and I seen Hamlin come whizzing by I knew he was done.
> Lots of wrecks and lots of cautions which is what Nascar fans love.
> 
> Hopefully you get to sleep in a little bit tomorrow since it's past midnight now.


We ended up leaving right after that crash. We had dinner then went back to the hotel. We got in just after that last crash that had #17 upside down. I don’t think I have ever seen a car flip over that many times. Thank goodness he was okay. 



Lynne G said:


> Well, just bad luck yesterday. As when ready to leave, saw my one tire flat. Help with family, and now have a tire with a very large staple shinny metal thing in the tread of the tire in the back of the car. Spare on, so have to go to where bought tires. If can’t repair, guess I will be buying a new tire. Sigh. Time of year I guess road repair leaves junk on the road. I have no idea where we ran over that nasty piece of metal. Could have been on the big highway, could have been more local. Either way, annoying.


Hope you were able to get the tire fixed or replaced. 



schumigirl said:


> Stayed in today, pretty miserable all round out there, so did some baking, house smells of sugar and cinammon among other ingredients.


Nice way to spend a bad day. I bet your house smells heavenly. 



Robo56 said:


> I’am looking forward to seeing what they do with the Classic Monsters area of the new park.


Same here. I know Dh will want to spend some time there. 



Robo56 said:


> I’am going to my happy place for a week at the end of June. Our son and daughter in law are taking grandson and a friend to Universal for his graduation. That is what he wanted.


Have fun. That’s a great way to celebrate graduation. 


We should be home in a few hours.


----------



## macraven

Happy holiday to all !

I can smell your grilled food from my house 

Hope all are having a great holiday 

Will see you all later as I am whipping a meal together for us


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Monday morning Sans family and Happy Memorial Day
> 
> View attachment 672748
> 
> View attachment 672750
> 
> View attachment 672751
> 
> View attachment 672752
> 
> View attachment 672754
> 
> A special thankful prayer for all those who have served our Country and continue to serve our Country today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Janet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son and grandson are big Taco Bell fans. They had to get their Mexican pizza fix too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang in there. You will be done before you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seen that on the news. Looks like a mess. Hope they are able to get fuel spill cleaned up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Carole, we are very proud  of him. He is a wonderful grandson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes it easier for you to leave knowing you will be back soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’am looking forward to seeing what they do with the Classic Monsters area of the new park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your are giving your friends a little Christmas in May.
> 
> 
> Happy belated Birthday to your son and hubby Janet. Hope you all had a wonderful time celebrating.
> 
> View attachment 672756
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I binged watched Stranger Things yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bread and rolls look delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang in there.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne hope you are able to get your tire fixed without issue. It was nice your family was able to help you.
> 
> 
> Mac hope you are feeling well and the dental work is almost over.
> 
> Noticed Soniam missing. Hope all is well.
> 
> 
> Shout out to Tink and all our other Sans family who are not posting much.
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy morning here the sun is shinning. It is supposed to be 87 today. I will take that.
> 
> We had a nice family party for grandson on Saturday. Everyone enjoyed the food. It is so nice to get the family together for celebrations.
> 
> I had the Cornhole game set up in the back yard and they enjoyed playing that.
> 
> Yesterday hubby and I took his Jaguar convertible out for a long drive. We had to put the top back up again and turn on the air conditioning after awhile as the sun was pretty hot. He enjoyed getting out and driving his car. The fellas do like their toys for sure.
> 
> 
> It will be a quiet Memorial Day here. I put some steaks out to thaw. I will grill those for supper. Going to make a nice brunch in a little while.
> 
> I’am going to my happy place for a week at the end of June. Our son and daughter in law are taking grandson and a friend to Universal for his graduation. That is what he wanted.
> 
> I have taken the grandchildren to Universal in late May or June for years. So I wanted to go and help them celebrate a little. I won’t be able to commando the parks, but we can get together for some park time and meals. I’am leaving a day before they are.
> 
> I made my resort reservations after they had so we won’t be staying at the same resort unless something opens up, but our resorts are close. Things look to be very busy.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Memorial Day everyone.




I think the Classic Monsters theming in the new park and the additions to what they already have should please folks who are fan of Classic Universal......

Sounds like you have a lovely trip upcoming......and yes, family time is lovely, to just concentrate on them is what makes the day.

Hope you had a lovely Monday too.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> A Monday morning stop in
> 
> The weekend always goes too fast!  It's great many of you have a nice long holiday weekend and get to enjoy an extra day off!
> 
> NO extra days off me (quite yet) I always like to have a little extra holiday time in the bank.  Now that dh feels like he can actually take days off now and use his holidays - we need to sit and do a little planning.  We have some banked travel credits we need to use up before they expire and toss around ideas for the new credits we get.  It's time to do a little more traveling.  I know both ds's want to go somewhere.  It might be separate trips - and that's alright too.  I am currently trying to decide if I am going to book a day off and use the spa package Dh and ds gave me for mother's day or use it on a weekend.  Decisions decisions
> 
> The sun is shinning, and the forecast is for a lovely warm day, with cool nights.  Those are the best days.  Hoping to get a few steps in over lunch today to enjoy the sunshine.
> 
> 
> Yikes.  I hope your able to get a new tired where you bought them.  We have an amazing local tire place not far from our house where they will repair, sell and help out people all the time.  We see on local FB pages giving this place a shout out because he gave them a hand up or repair for a minimal fee or actually free.  He continually gives back to the community.  You don't see as much of that anymore.
> 
> I love the smell of baking in the house!  It is one of my favorite smells.
> 
> And yes, there is no comparison for home made stock!  I used up the last of my chicken stock on the weekend.  I'll have to make another batch soon.  Good thing I keep at least one carcass in the freezer for that!
> 
> That sounds wonderful!  How lucky if your family to have you come along with them!  I am hoping that is us when our grandkid(s) are older!
> 
> Well, I should probably start shuffling some papers.  It's getting close to month end.  There is usually a few more papers to shuffle.  Nothing I can't handle, but it's always good to try and be a step ahead of the tsunami that can happen.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



At least the sun is shining!! Always a bonus........yes, any trips planned is always a good idea, whatever it is.

Oh gosh yes, I`ve seen folks mention boxed or canned stock.....bleurgh......yep, good old carcasses and time makes the perfect stock.

It is almost the end of the month!!! Crikey.......




Charade67 said:


> Hello everyone. I am currently on I-85 headed home. (Dh is driving) It was a nice weekend getaway even if our driver didn’t get to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> My only complaint about the seats is that we couldn’t really see the cars go by because they were so close to the wall. The nicest part was that we were under an awning, so we had nice shade.
> 
> 
> We ended up leaving right after that crash. We had dinner then went back to the hotel. We got in just after that last crash that had #17 upside down. I don’t think I have ever seen a car flip over that many times. Thank goodness he was okay.
> 
> 
> Hope you were able to get the tire fixed or replaced.
> 
> 
> Nice way to spend a bad day. I bet your house smells heavenly.
> 
> 
> Same here. I know Dh will want to spend some time there.
> 
> 
> Have fun. That’s a great way to celebrate graduation.
> 
> 
> We should be home in a few hours.



Hope you had a good journey home after the race.......and yes, home baking always smells wonderful.





macraven said:


> Happy holiday to all !
> 
> I can smell your grilled food from my house
> 
> Hope all are having a great holiday
> 
> Will see you all later as I am whipping a meal together for us



Enjoy your meal mac....I`m sure it`s delicious!!!






Tomorrow our high is 52F. Glad we don`t have to go out anywhere.......plan to do a little cooking, some more baking for Wednesday morning church bakesale and maybe watch some tv......very rarely watch tv during the day, but we`ll see.

Had poached salmon tonight with a lemon butter sauce, very fresh and light, made a mix of steamed veg to go with it and since we had a glut of lemons, made lemon syllabub for dessert. Went down well.

Almost bedtime here for us.........and only just over 3 weeks till the longest day!!!!

How`d that happen.........


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all!  Busy day trying to tie up odds & ends.

Mac what did i miss tasty?  I just tossed 2 burgers on the grill.

lynne - stinks re tire, maybe construction something or other.  Spare tires, I remember when cars had full sized ones.  Mr has with his truck, i have a stupid donut tire.



Charade67 said:


> We are getting ready to head to Charlotte for the race tomorrow. B is coming with us. She has never watched a race before. I don’t think she knows what she is getting herself into.


Not knowing is half the fun on a adventure, nice to have mom & dad along as insurance tho lol


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I was hoping to go to watch the chuck wagons tonight -


I’m not even going to pretend to know what that is.  I thot a chuckwagon doled out food to cowboys. Silly city gal i am lol


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy Birthday to your ds. It is exciting you have another trip arriving quickly!


Thanks on both accounts.  The mr’s BD was on Saturday too.  Love having those back to back BDs, amps up the fun.

Got the boy a fire pit kit. a few goodies for him & the mr.  His big present was tixs to see Ringo Starr & his all star band. Ringo always my fav beatle, however, I’m also looking forward to seeing Colin Hay (men @ work). I’m obviously dating myself here 

anyone staying up to watch the meteor shower?  Not sure I can make 1 am.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> We haven't been this far in the finals for 20 yrs!!!


Good luck!


schumigirl said:


> I`m thinking of giving the Dr Strange a whirl....I know Tom would enjoy it.


did you watch the first one?


schumigirl said:


> Ciroc (Janet was thinking of you when we bought them lol )


Hahahaha puff thanks you. 


Lynne G said:


> I live in the North, so our K-12 kids go beginning of September to mid June.


since there are no longer any snow days due to defaulting to online learning those days…

noticed GD had the shortest start to finish length of time this school year.  No need to work in those random Mondays, Fridays or half days off into the original schedule.  Used to be I wouldn’t plan even a mid June trip due to the inevitable make up days.  Had a few years where the mandated cutoff end of June came into play between weather issues and striking teachers.


schumigirl said:


> Keisha....hope the family get together weekend is a delight!! Quiet night ahead for us.......





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well, I should go taste test a muffin and make sure they are not poisonous.





Charade67 said:


> Just before the end of stage 2 there was a big crash and my driver got eliminated.


----------



## keishashadow

Still getting used to new keyboard case for ipad, missed a few posts somehow, duh



Robo56 said:


> I binged watched Stranger Things yesterday


Spoiler free  how’d you like it?  I promised GD yesterday I’d wait to watch it with her the 2nd week of June. 

Had to laugh my youngest DS only got thru first two so far.  However, he shared an ear-worm of a song from way back that i just can’t shake lol








Robo56 said:


> Noticed Soniam missing. Hope all is well.


She had an epic trip planned, agree tho, we need a check in


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well, the day whizzed by fast.  

Found lots of little things to keep busy today.  Once month end is over, I am sure it will be slow again.  

Came home and enjoyed a beverage outside while I watched dh and ds change the oil in his dirt bike.  Oldest ds bought himself a shiny (well not shiny anymore) new dirt bike, and it needed it's first oil change.  

Supper was a quick meal of moose steak bites with asparagus and mushrooms, rice and greek salad.  Nice and light.  Did get my butt to the gym, and put in some steps.  Thankfully my earbuds connected to my phone this time.  Last trip to the gym on Saturday, they wouldn't connect for some reason.  I definitely like walking to my music.  



Charade67 said:


> We should be home in a few hours.


It sounds like it was a good get away.  I hope the trip home was uneventful.


macraven said:


> Will see you all later as I am whipping a meal together for us


What did you whip up?  I am always needing  meal ideas.


schumigirl said:


> Almost bedtime here for us.........and only just over 3 weeks till the longest day!!!!


I am LOVING the daylight.  It's now only dusk when I go to bed around 11:00. I definitely feel better with more daylight.  


keishashadow said:


> anyone staying up to watch the meteor shower? Not sure I can make 1 am.


Nope...not this kitty cat. I need my beauty sleep - or rather I am pretty sure everyone around me would want me to sleep.  I can get a tad grumpy when I am too tired  I am sure that someone local will be posting pictures if we get them here.  They were talking about them on the news tonight.  We are forcasted for clear skies tonight.

Well, I should get going.  Morning comes fast.  I'll leave a nightlight on for anyone who needs it.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Still getting used to new keyboard case for ipad, missed a few posts somehow, duh
> 
> 
> Spoiler free  how’d you like it?  I promised GD yesterday I’d wait to watch it with her the 2nd week of June.
> 
> Had to laugh my youngest DS only got thru first two so far.  However, he shared an ear-worm of a song from way back that i just can’t shake lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had an epic trip planned, agree tho, we need a check in



Metro West and I were talking of that song some months back…..a forgotten gem from the wonderful and colourful 1980’s! Yep, once it’s in your head,……..it’s in your head!

Have a wonderful trip Janet……it sounds fabulous!!!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well, the day whizzed by fast.
> 
> Found lots of little things to keep busy today.  Once month end is over, I am sure it will be slow again.
> 
> Came home and enjoyed a beverage outside while I watched dh and ds change the oil in his dirt bike.  Oldest ds bought himself a shiny (well not shiny anymore) new dirt bike, and it needed it's first oil change.
> 
> Supper was a quick meal of moose steak bites with asparagus and mushrooms, rice and greek salad.  Nice and light.  Did get my butt to the gym, and put in some steps.  Thankfully my earbuds connected to my phone this time.  Last trip to the gym on Saturday, they wouldn't connect for some reason.  I definitely like walking to my music.
> 
> 
> It sounds like it was a good get away.  I hope the trip home was uneventful.
> 
> What did you whip up?  I am always needing  meal ideas.
> 
> I am LOVING the daylight.  It's now only dusk when I go to bed around 11:00. I definitely feel better with more daylight.
> 
> Nope...not this kitty cat. I need my beauty sleep - or rather I am pretty sure everyone around me would want me to sleep.  I can get a tad grumpy when I am too tired  I am sure that someone local will be posting pictures if we get them here.  They were talking about them on the news tonight.  We are forcasted for clear skies tonight.
> 
> Well, I should get going.  Morning comes fast.  I'll leave a nightlight on for anyone who needs it.



I think we must have a similar latitude as we barely get dark in summer unlike the USA which always amazes me how dark it gets in summer, NY included.

I like both. Summer for the light, but I do enjoy cosy nights in Autumn/Winter too……..I’m easy to please for the most part.

Hope you sleep well…….




Been awake since around 3am…….not jet lag, just awake as I don’t have that horrible sickly groggy feeling.

No plans to go out anywhere today again unless we go out for a walk, plan to do some laundry and catch up on the phone with some friends 8 haven’t seen since we got back and they have some Bath & Body products to pick up, well, 2 of them do. They didn’t want much so most of the stuff we brought back for others has been picked up or dropped off by now.

I’ve said in September I’m not bringing anything back for anyone else…….but, we’ll see.

Far too early to eat, but made myself a lemon and ginger tea.

Last day of May………


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, one of the hottest days we will have this year.  Record from 1991 may be broken.  Almost half after 6 am, and it’s already 72 degrees out. 96 or 97 the high. And the humidity is thick.

Yeah, I agree with ya Keisha.  Many cars don’t even come with a spare now.  Donut is mine, but it’s fine for now.  Even nicer, my sister had a air pump and reader, so we made sure the spare had the right amount of air. Anywhere you drive, there’s always that odd chance you get a flat.  And this time of year, lots of road construction. And was annoyed  that while store was open, it’s tire part was not.  So hoping to go with DH to see if plug or new tire, after I get back from the office.

Taco  Tuesday is here.  The day Mac enjoys a  Taco Bell meal.  Seems that pizza had ingredients hard to get, so think you’d better enjoy the pizza while you can, as said to be off menu until late in the year.

And so, little bit of traffic, but no where close to what I have on the way gone.  Office feels cool, but fine with me.  Already have my hair tied up, and a cup of tea.

Then it’s back to home office  routine, with a need for Friday to be lazy. And so, short week.  Yay!  Three day week day routine one?  Check.  Woot!

Have a most terrific Taco Tuesday, and ya, we say we’re see in June tomorrow.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's a bright sunny morning here - so I'll take it!  The forecast is calling for a nice warm temp, which makes my heart happy.  On the drive home from work last night, I noticed that it's FINALLY nice and lush and green now.  I just sighed at seeing the creek/ walking paths look sooo full, lush and green.  Such a pretty little area of our city.  I work in the industrial area of town - so it's not very pretty.  So I enjoy seeing the pretty areas of our city while I"m driving around.  

I forgot to mention we are finally seeing many US visitors on their way to Alaska.  Our city is on the route if your driving there.  Last night in the walfart parking lot I seen what was a group (5-6) different motorhomes/campers all with Georgia plates.  They were all parked in a group circle, just off of the walfart parking lot - as many walfarts in Canada now don't let people stay overnight in the parking lots.  It is nice to see different licence plates again.  We see many different plates, but many from Georgia, Texas and Missouri are the most popular ones we see.  

Well, I should start the daily paper shuffle.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Charade67

Quick good evening. I just got finished doing 2 discussion board posts. Have I mentioned how much I hate those? For my medical terms class we had to pick a term that amuses us or makes us laugh and write about it.  Speaking of medical, my mom was back at the ER today. She fell yesterday and was complaining that her wrist hurt. My sister took her to the doctor today who sent her to the ER where they diagnosed a broken wrist. 



schumigirl said:


> Tomorrow our high is 52F. Glad we don`t have to go out anywhere.


You would love it here. It was in the low 90's today. 


keishashadow said:


> His big present was tixs to see Ringo Starr & his all star band.


Oh how cool. I wanted to go see McCartney, but the tickets were so expensive. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I hope the trip home was uneventful.


Yes, it was thankfully.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I forgot to mention we are finally seeing many US visitors on their way to Alaska. Our city is on the route if your driving there. Last night in the walfart parking lot I seen what was a group (5-6) different motorhomes/campers all with Georgia plates. They were all parked in a group circle, just off of the walfart parking lot - as many walfarts in Canada now don't let people stay overnight in the parking lots. It is nice to see different licence plates again. We see many different plates, but many from Georgia, Texas and Missouri are the most popular ones we see.


I can't imagine driving to Alaska. We flew and it was such a long trip. 

I should go do some more school work but I think I will call it a night.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's a bright sunny morning here - so I'll take it!  The forecast is calling for a nice warm temp, which makes my heart happy.  On the drive home from work last night, I noticed that it's FINALLY nice and lush and green now.  I just sighed at seeing the creek/ walking paths look sooo full, lush and green.  Such a pretty little area of our city.  I work in the industrial area of town - so it's not very pretty.  So I enjoy seeing the pretty areas of our city while I"m driving around.
> 
> I forgot to mention we are finally seeing many US visitors on their way to Alaska.  Our city is on the route if your driving there.  Last night in the walfart parking lot I seen what was a group (5-6) different motorhomes/campers all with Georgia plates.  They were all parked in a group circle, just off of the walfart parking lot - as many walfarts in Canada now don't let people stay overnight in the parking lots.  It is nice to see different licence plates again.  We see many different plates, but many from Georgia, Texas and Missouri are the most popular ones we see.
> 
> Well, I should start the daily paper shuffle.
> 
> Have a great day everyone



One of the benefits of living in a rainy climate, everything is greener than green and all grass and field areas around always look lush and full. Glad you are having some nicer weather now. It`s worth waiting for.




Charade67 said:


> Quick good evening. I just got finished doing 2 discussion board posts. Have I mentioned how much I hate those? For my medical terms class we had to pick a term that amuses us or makes us laugh and write about it.  Speaking of medical, my mom was back at the ER today. She fell yesterday and was complaining that her wrist hurt. My sister took her to the doctor today who sent her to the ER where they diagnosed a broken wrist.
> 
> 
> You would love it here. It was in the low 90's today.
> 
> Oh how cool. I wanted to go see McCartney, but the tickets were so expensive.
> 
> Yes, it was thankfully.
> 
> I can't imagine driving to Alaska. We flew and it was such a long trip.
> 
> I should go do some more school work but I think I will call it a night.



I think the longest we can drive in one go in the UK is just under 15 hours and I don`t know anyone who would do that here. So when I read of folks driving almost double that at times on the boards......amazing and not something that appeals to us at all....and we love driving distances!!

Hope your mum isn`t in too much pain with her wrist, and of course hope she heals quickly.




























​June 1st.......I`m constantly amazed at how fast the years are going....sure sign of getting older apparently.....or so my mum says, very wise woman.

Looks to be a lovely day ahead, and the Jubilee weekend will be a lot of fun, our village along with many other places in the UK all have wonderful celebrations planned to celebrate Her Majesty. Looking forward to it and hope the gruesome twosome from California don`t try to hog the limelight with their Netflix crew. Think they won`t be allowed to if they did try.

Planning to make pizza`s for dinner tonight for the two of us, will make the dough later and have a nice selection of toppings to choose from.

White toast with cream cheese and grape jelly for breakfast later, had some tea earlier which is always nice. We only have 2 hours of astronomical darkness right now in the UK, roughly between 1am and 3 am, so it`s more or less light all the time now, glad to have heavy drapes in the bedroom windows as well as blinds as our bedroom faces the sea, so we get the sunrise every morning. Very nice it is too.

Have a wonderful Wednesday


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Not just the first day of June, but a Wednesday is here.  Why camels are singing the happiness of a Wednesday, as this means that with today being such hump of a day, that most fabulous Friday feeling will also make ya sing two days from today.  If ever a middle of the week feeling, it’s a Wednesday. 

And yay, now in June.  Time does go by fast, and agree with you Schumi as to that.  

Hope you enjoy the celebrations this weekend, Schumi.  I hope the press stays away from reporting on all who are not working royal family members. Thankfully, not much in our news about those two most of the time. And I tend to not read or listen of news of them, if I happen to see or hear of such news. 

And so, back to routine I am, and still a hot and muggy day for us. But as the New England area will be sharing their cooler weather, and a cold front trying to arrive, we may see a random thunderstorm later in the day.  

And surprise? Not. Our electric company said will be raising rates by 50 to 60 percent next week.  Yeah, just in time when most use electric to power their home AC. Sigh. 

And ack, Charade.  Sending well wishes and healing mummy dust that her wrist heals soon.  Hope she is not in pain.  

So, a wonderful Wednesday homies.  Welcome to June.  An extended family birthday month for me, as two brothers, a SIL, have June birthdays, and a brother and SIL wedding anniversary to celebrate this month too.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's hump day Wednesday!

Beautiful sunny day here again!  Enjoying all the warmth and sunlight as I can.  

Got most of what I needed done for month end yesterday.  A few loose ends and spreadsheets to complete, and then May is a wrap.  It flew by way too fast.  June is turning out to be busy as well.  Summers always fly by in the blink of an eye.  

Not sure what is happening this weekend, but youngest ds has Saturday off - so I am thinking we might be heading out to do some fishing!  It sure would be nice to get back into the boat onto the water again.  



Charade67 said:


> Speaking of medical, my mom was back at the ER today. She fell yesterday and was complaining that her wrist hurt. My sister took her to the doctor today who sent her to the ER where they diagnosed a broken wrist.


Gosh, I hope she heals quickly.  Being a hand down can make for difficult days.  Hang in there with the studies, it will be over before you know it.  


schumigirl said:


> Looks to be a lovely day ahead, and the Jubilee weekend will be a lot of fun, our village along with many other places in the UK all have wonderful celebrations planned to celebrate Her Majesty. Looking forward to it and hope the gruesome twosome from California don`t try to hog the limelight with their Netflix crew.


I have been following a few feeds about getting ready for the Jubilee weekend!  I will be watching and following along.  I have always adored the royal family.  I have the same dislike for those two as well.  I called this dislike as soon as they were rumored to be together.  

I wish it were more lush here more often.  We are just in an area that typically receives alot of rain.  That more rainy weather is why Vancouver is such a beautiful area to visit.  It is always lush and green there.  And also why people live there - they have very mild winters.  

Well, I should go track down one sheet that the sales team wanted to add to our month end tally of sales.  Hopefully they have it completed, so I can complete my work and get it sent off.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's hump day Wednesday!
> 
> Beautiful sunny day here again!  Enjoying all the warmth and sunlight as I can.
> 
> Got most of what I needed done for month end yesterday.  A few loose ends and spreadsheets to complete, and then May is a wrap.  It flew by way too fast.  June is turning out to be busy as well.  Summers always fly by in the blink of an eye.
> 
> Not sure what is happening this weekend, but youngest ds has Saturday off - so I am thinking we might be heading out to do some fishing!  It sure would be nice to get back into the boat onto the water again.
> 
> 
> Gosh, I hope she heals quickly.  Being a hand down can make for difficult days.  Hang in there with the studies, it will be over before you know it.
> 
> I have been following a few feeds about getting ready for the Jubilee weekend!  I will be watching and following along.  I have always adored the royal family.  I have the same dislike for those two as well.  I called this dislike as soon as they were rumored to be together.
> 
> I wish it were more lush here more often.  We are just in an area that typically receives alot of rain.  That more rainy weather is why Vancouver is such a beautiful area to visit.  It is always lush and green there.  And also why people live there - they have very mild winters.
> 
> Well, I should go track down one sheet that the sales team wanted to add to our month end tally of sales.  Hopefully they have it completed, so I can complete my work and get it sent off.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



The Jubilee is massive over here. Most folks we know are doing something or celebrating in some way.......yes, we do hope those two keep low key, but since they don`t seem to understand the meaning of the privacy they claim to crave, most highly doubt it. 




Verdict is in on the Johnny Depp case........8pm our time.....we`ll be watching!!!! 

Gorgeous day here.....ended up sitting outside for a few hours in the sunshine which was unexpected. So instead of pizza.....we got the BBQ going and had some chicken skewers and steak instead of pizza......very nice they were too. 

Off to watch Youtube awaiting hopefully #justiceforjohnny


----------



## Pumpkin1172

The captain has won!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, and a nice amount Jack got, though not close to his wanting 50 million.  But 15 million not that bad. 

Though think they both have issues, Jack and her.  Had to laugh though, when she said she got much less screen time with new fish movie, no chemistry.  I think more like I thought in the first one, she was not a very good actress.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Lynne G said:


> Though think they both have issues, Jack and her. Had to laugh though, when she said she got much less screen time with new fish movie, no chemistry. I think more like I thought in the first one, she was not a very good actress.


Yup, I giggled at that as well when it was mentioned at the trial.  

I agree about they both had issues.  Yes, living with a drug/alcoholic is NOT easy ( dh has been sober for almost15 yrs now) and their work is not traditional. Neither of them are innocent in this.  NO marriage is perfect and no partner is perfect either.  But she definitely crossed many lines!  

Another beautiful evening.  I went for a walk to get a lotto ticket.  The city is doing construction in our area and the traffic to get around is    And after I filled my car with gas last night...i nearly puked at how much that cost.  I'll be double thinking about my trips to do errands.  My last tank of gas lasted me 3 weeks even with driving to work everyday.  

Alright, I'm going to try and scrounge up a snack.  
I'll leave the light on for anyone who needs it.


----------



## macraven

Thanks for the light!
I don’t like to stumble in the dark..


----------



## schumigirl

#justiceforjohnny

He certainly did win!!





It was never about the money for Johnny Depp. He wanted his story out there, something he didn’t get to do in the UK trial

Loved his thank you statement where he acknowledged and thanked everyone involved. I think Ms Heard forgot her manners. The tone deafness of her snivelling statement was unbelievable, she was whooped and she knows it. Never seen a team so defeated looking.

Mr Chew and Ms Vasquez on the other hand were understated in their obvious joy and delight. Loved seeing Ben Chew wearing a Hollywood Vampires Tee shirt the other day.......




Bank Holiday weekend for us......Thursday and Friday are days off for most, so a lovely long weekend for so many to enjoy the various celebrations going on.

Hope to get the grill out again a couple of times as weather does look decent. Lovely so far……..sunrise was gorgeous this morning and it feels as if it’s going to be a warm one.

Stores should be avoided this weekend, so have a grocery delivery coming, farm store and butcher delivers too, so have placed orders with them all which means we don‘t need to venture out in the crowds for shopping.

Some time sitting in the garden next few days will be just lovely.














Have a lovely Thursday or weekend if it’s a 4 day one like we have in the UK


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Thanks for the light!
> I don’t like to stumble in the dark..



Come over to the UK……it doesn‘t get completely dark here in the summer unlike the USA………but, downside is, you don’t get as nice a weather as you do in the South……..


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, for the party already starting in England.

Don’t blame you for not braving crowds and not shopping, Schumi. Hope you had a nice time in the garden, and some orders have arrived already. Ooh, and some tea too.

Rainy day for me.  I went to bed around 11 last night, and thought sometime after I drifted out to sleep, I heard rain pounding down for a few minutes, before going back to sleep. Those rain chances are still around this morning, with those place your bets thunderstorms, haha you lost, got soaked, lurking around in the afternoon.  And the power couple of Northern air, and a cold front, makes a cooler day.  64 degrees out now, overcast, and 81 the high. So while the AC cranked most of last night, should be more quiet today.

But no matter, time of year is starting to be our warmest.  For now, pants are only for the office.  Shorts are on today.  House feels cool, but that’s fine.  Tea is hot, and a throw always near me.  Glad I did not have to commute today, though.  That alarm went off and I was like ugh.  But then started my early day week day routine as usual.  Well. remote for more then two years, and lately, and now going forward with a mostly telework schedule. After I get come from commuting, I realize I have no love for the traffic I get on the way home. Thus, grateful my office finally allows a maximum telework policy.  Never thought I’d want it.  But after teleworking  being the only way for more than two years,  my work has never changed.  So as my work went all electronic accessed more than twenty years ago, as long as you have connection to a server, where all your work is located, well now in a cloud, does not matter where you are.  And why, when the back to work started last month, was negotiated that to telework, you have to be within a 3 hour drive to your workplace.  As expected to be around if mission requires in person.  But a hehe, not at my work, but we know people that live much further South, and fly up for two days of work every two weeks. I’m sure there are cheap flights, so why not?  But as we have been in our home for more than 30 years, and are 9 miles from my work, I don’t see me moving or spending much of my time, anywhere else until I retire.  But I doubt we will ever sell our home.

Thirsty Thursday homies. Drink up,  good for ya to have some water, or water based drinks.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Happy thirsty Thursday 

Another beautiful sunny day - and of course it's beautiful and warm during the week. The forecast for the weekend is cool and rain, go figure.  I have a feeling that this is going to be our summer.  

I tried to sleep until my normal wake-up time, but the road construction crew in the neighborhood had other plans.  They were at work EARLY.  Sigh...the one crew that actually is working is the one in our neighborhood.  A bit of a gong show with traffic as there is a school only a block away from our home - so LOTS of morning traffic.  Thank goodness there is only 3-4 weeks of full-time school left - then traffic volume will be gone with summer being here.  But I will say - it was extremely quiet last night with the road closures!  I might like that aspect of it when sleeping with windows open at night 

A chili lime chicken burrito bowl is on the menu tonight.  The avocados are perfectly ripe - so it will be a yummy meal tonight.  Nice and light!



schumigirl said:


> Loved his thank you statement where he acknowledged and thanked everyone involved. I think Ms Heard forgot her manners. The tone deafness of her snivelling statement was unbelievable, she was whooped and she knows it. Never seen a team so defeated looking.
> 
> Mr Chew and Ms Vasquez on the other hand were understated in their obvious joy and delight. Loved seeing Ben Chew wearing a Hollywood Vampires Tee shirt the other day.......


I was soooooooooooo happy I was dancing in my desk chair with each yes they said!  As always - his response was humble - just like his demeanor during the whole trial.  He is such a gentleman.  Miss Turd...well  and then her lawyers statements are pulling at straws.  The evidence they produced vs what she stated on the stand didn't add up!  

We all could see that Johnny connected with his team and a different level than my Turd did with hers.   She seemed to always be communicating with them in some way instead of just sitting back, listening, and try to NOT have a reaction.  

All in all, it couldn't have turned out any better for Johnny!  You are right - he stated it was never about the money.  It was about regaining respect back and telling HIS story - which he got to do!  


schumigirl said:


> Bank Holiday weekend for us......Thursday and Friday are days off for most, so a lovely long weekend for so many to enjoy the various celebrations going on.


Enjoy!!!!  I already told dh I will be watching whatever I can on the celebrations.  Much of it is televised for us here.  So I'll be watching right along with you.  One day I will get to England to visit and tour around.  It is on my bucket list!


Lynne G said:


> Shorts are on today. House feels cool, but that’s fine. Tea is hot, and a throw always near me. Glad I did not have to commute today, though. That alarm went off and I was like ugh. But then started my early day week day routine as usual. Well. remote for more then two years, and lately, and now going forward with a mostly telework schedule. After I get come from commuting, I realize I have no love for the traffic I get on the way home. Thus, grateful my office finally allows a maximum telework policy. Never thought I’d want it. But after teleworking being the only way for more than two years, my work has never changed.


It's great that the view of telework is changing!  I know dd only goes into the office 1-2 days/week.  For her, it works great!  There are always some things that she will have to do in-person, but so much of her job can be done remotely.  

I have a feeling corporations will be forced to change the way they view teleworking.  It is going to be more and more common.  And for those corporations why want to monitor and make sure people are " always working" like big brother - they might not be the business you need to work for.  For me, that it s red flag.  After working for companies that like to micromanage - I won't do that again.  It really is not worth the money when my mental health is at stake.  

Well, I should probably start to shuffle some papers around.  My pile is small now that month end is complete.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

Peep!  Hehe, trying to be a night owl.  But fading fast.  Did have some good rain bursts.

But as it’s quite dark out with the cloud cover, so will leave a light on for all.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Another beautiful day draws to a close.  

Supper was a hit.  I will definitely be making that again, and it will be a Friday night meal.  Super easy to put together. 
Also lots of smack talk happening tonight.  Another game lost for our team.  So the oddball bil was smack talking pretty bad.  Next game is back on home ice- crossing my fingers it's a different story on home ice.  

Thank goodness tomorrow is Friday 

Thanks for the light @Lynne G.  I hate stubbing my toes in the dark.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy thirsty Thursday
> 
> Another beautiful sunny day - and of course it's beautiful and warm during the week. The forecast for the weekend is cool and rain, go figure.  I have a feeling that this is going to be our summer.
> 
> I tried to sleep until my normal wake-up time, but the road construction crew in the neighborhood had other plans.  They were at work EARLY.  Sigh...the one crew that actually is working is the one in our neighborhood.  A bit of a gong show with traffic as there is a school only a block away from our home - so LOTS of morning traffic.  Thank goodness there is only 3-4 weeks of full-time school left - then traffic volume will be gone with summer being here.  But I will say - it was extremely quiet last night with the road closures!  I might like that aspect of it when sleeping with windows open at night
> 
> A chili lime chicken burrito bowl is on the menu tonight.  The avocados are perfectly ripe - so it will be a yummy meal tonight.  Nice and light!
> 
> 
> I was soooooooooooo happy I was dancing in my desk chair with each yes they said!  As always - his response was humble - just like his demeanor during the whole trial.  He is such a gentleman.  Miss Turd...well  and then her lawyers statements are pulling at straws.  The evidence they produced vs what she stated on the stand didn't add up!
> 
> We all could see that Johnny connected with his team and a different level than my Turd did with hers.   She seemed to always be communicating with them in some way instead of just sitting back, listening, and try to NOT have a reaction.
> 
> All in all, it couldn't have turned out any better for Johnny!  You are right - he stated it was never about the money.  It was about regaining respect back and telling HIS story - which he got to do!
> 
> Enjoy!!!!  I already told dh I will be watching whatever I can on the celebrations.  Much of it is televised for us here.  So I'll be watching right along with you.  One day I will get to England to visit and tour around.  It is on my bucket list!
> 
> It's great that the view of telework is changing!  I know dd only goes into the office 1-2 days/week.  For her, it works great!  There are always some things that she will have to do in-person, but so much of her job can be done remotely.
> 
> I have a feeling corporations will be forced to change the way they view teleworking.  It is going to be more and more common.  And for those corporations why want to monitor and make sure people are " always working" like big brother - they might not be the business you need to work for.  For me, that it s red flag.  After working for companies that like to micromanage - I won't do that again.  It really is not worth the money when my mental health is at stake.
> 
> Well, I should probably start to shuffle some papers around.  My pile is small now that month end is complete.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Hope your weekend weather improves......it`s just nice to be able to get out and about when you`re not working as you like.....weather does make a difference for sure. 

Yep, celebrations all over the UK this weekend.....although for Sunday and all the street parties, weather might affect them. Our village hall will be busy if it rains, but larger towns might not have that option......praying for sunshine for everyone to celebrate the Jubilee. Watching the Queen yesterday look so happy was just wonderful. 







Another lovely day ahead.....maybe not as much sunshine as yesterday, but think we`ll still manage to grill outside for lunch and dinner. We have plenty of food in so we don`t need to shop at all. 

Got plenty in if anyone drops in too which is always lovely. Doing some baking this morning too and I have loads of rosemary so will pop in some bread too, we like it in focaccia especially. 

Will watch some of the service of Thanksgiving this morning even though sadly the Queen isn`t attending, and hopefully then some time in the garden if it stays warm enough. 

It`s nice so many have today off too, a lovely 4 day weekend for most. 

Even though every day is like a weekend to us......that Friday feeling is still good! 



























Happy Friday ​


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Happy Friday  

I am a happy girl it's Friday!  It's been a busy week, and it flew by, but I am also happy to see the weekend arrive with a couple of days off.  Not sure what I will do to keep busy with rain in the forecast.  I guess we will see what the weekend has in store.  

It's going to be a sunny warm day here, so I'll take that!  All the men in the house were talking about having a fire in the firepit and roasting some hotdogs and smokies for a meal.  Tonight, might be the night.  I might have to text dh and make sure he got a new fire permit 



schumigirl said:


> Watching the Queen yesterday look so happy was just wonderful.


She looked wonderful and it was so nice to see her out and smiling!  I am now currently catching up on all the festivities that happened while I was sleeping.  I am looking forward to tomorrow's festivities.  

Not sure what I am going to do to keep me busy today, my pile of papers is pretty small. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

Friday!  Yay!  Lazy one, did some errands, now getting gas, and ooh pizza lunch I think.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy Friday
> 
> I am a happy girl it's Friday!  It's been a busy week, and it flew by, but I am also happy to see the weekend arrive with a couple of days off.  Not sure what I will do to keep busy with rain in the forecast.  I guess we will see what the weekend has in store.
> 
> It's going to be a sunny warm day here, so I'll take that!  All the men in the house were talking about having a fire in the firepit and roasting some hotdogs and smokies for a meal.  Tonight, might be the night.  I might have to text dh and make sure he got a new fire permit
> 
> 
> She looked wonderful and it was so nice to see her out and smiling!  I am now currently catching up on all the festivities that happened while I was sleeping.  I am looking forward to tomorrow's festivities.
> 
> Not sure what I am going to do to keep me busy today, my pile of papers is pretty small.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Sounds a fun weekend for you Pumpkin, shame it`s going to rain, but Happy Friday all the same.

Yes, she looked amazing......the years seemed to disappear when she was watching that flypast.......wonderful woman. 





Had the nicest day in the garden for the most part. It`s not overly warm, but not cold and in the sunshine, it`s beautiful. A couple of friends dropped in and we managed to sit outside for tea and cakes and have a good old chat. 

Grill is out tonight too, made spicy beef kebabs, teriyaki chicken and some thai chicken skewers with the usual salads and did sliced baby potatoes in foil with garlic, rosemary and a ton of butter in each parcel........diet friendly of course......

Back inside now as the breeze is up a little, so time for a pot of tea with some delightful jubilee cakes I made this morning, not the prettiest as my friend pointed out, but didn`t stop her eating them!! 

Quiet weekend for us generally, although there are some lovely Jubilee events planned all over the United Kingdom this weekend.........it`s been lovely having such a warm feeling with the Platinum Jubilee around the country.


----------



## Charade67

Quick study break post. I have a quiz, 2 tests, and an editing assignment all due on Monday. 

Mom was released from the hospital today. The kept her for a couple of nights because in addition to the broken wrist it was discovered that she also had a UTI. 

I am trying to decide if I want to go ahead and take one of my tests now, or wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Lynne G

If wide awake, I’d take the test, otherwise do it tomorrow, when feel peppy ready to take it, Charade. Glad to hear mom out of hospital.  Ugh to infection, but at least they caught it, and she probably got medicine for it.  Hope she’s not in pain with the break if her wrist.  

Hehe, DH got me up at 6 this morning, and I said it’s my lazy Friday. Made him breakfast and gave him food for his mom, then went back to lay down, as was yawning.  Little one woke me up at 10:30.

Chinese for dinner. Was hot and delicious.

Now just chilling, but getting tired. 

So light one, as ooh those that need a light for a bathroom stop or kitchen raid.


----------



## Charade67

Decided to go ahead and take the test while everyone else was asleep. Finished the test around 1:30. Scored 184/200.  I’ll take it.  Now I need to wind down before I can get some sleep.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Decided to go ahead and take the test while everyone else was asleep. Finished the test around 1:30. Scored 184/200.  I’ll take it.  Now I need to wind down before I can get some sleep.



Well done on the test Charade!! Sounds like you`ll do very well on the subjects you`ve taken. 

And glad your mum is out of hospital, I`m sure her UTI will be clear quickly, meds usually work well and fast, so hope she`s not too uncomfortable. Hope you have a good sleep tonight. 






Slept like a rock last night, but woke up to no sunshine this morning, so no garden time today I think. 

Bacon on toast for breakfast this morning and think it might be takeout tonight.......might opt for Thai food or maybe Indian, definitely spicy food for sure. 

Plan to do a little more baking today and some little jobs around the house as well as a little jubilee event, hopefully the rain won`t stop it. 

But, still love a Saturday........



























Happy Saturday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Charade.  Good score, and hope you got to sleep soon after.  

Ah, high weather system has arrived, and a gloriously sunny start to my Saturday.  Sorry to hear not for Schumi, so hope your afternoon will be some nicer weather to enjoy a stroll in the garden.  

We will have a most beautiful late Spring day.  Full day of sun, with 83 the high.  Perfect.  

Ooh the dove has been cooing.  I guess saying how nice a day it is already.    

And while can hear traffic, it’s definitely an early morning weekend day.  Sunday, early mornings are even quieter.  

And a quiet house.  Ahh, I so love that.  And so, wash had been started, and breakfast pancakes with bacon was made.  Will take that long hot shower later, after the towels are out of the dryer. 

Hehe, house feels almost cool, so filled that teapot just about full.  Tea being enjoyed with channel surfing, as late night and early morning, crap on some TV channels.   

Older one works, so it will be a little one and me day.  DH is now almost daily, being that good son.  

Super happy Saturday homies. May you have a most relaxing day, and good weather.


----------



## macraven

My days blend together so always happy when homies post what day of the week it is
Lol


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> My days blend together so always happy when homies post what day of the week it is
> Lol



The joys of being ladies of leisure mac ........I always struggle with what day it is, so always like a reminder too........






Went down to the village earlier and saw the huge screens being put up for showing the Jubilee Concert tonight on the village green, going to be quite a crowd watching it there. Bit too chilly for us, so it`s on our big screen at home. 

Had Thai food delivered and ate far too much of it, but it was delicious all the same. Tried an extra dish that they had added...a whole filleted seabass in various spices instead of their usual Thai Red Curry sauce......it was nice, but prefer the sauce.........so we had four dishes to nibble through which really is too much for two. Lots in the trash as we just couldn`t finish it. 

So, glass of red wine and Jubilee concert for us tonight.


----------



## Lynne G

With a beautiful day, saw bride sign with lots of streamers on neighbor’s huge car.  Guess a family member of the family there, couple with younger kids, so who ever had a most perfect wedding day.

Burgers on the grill, and not to light oven, so a handful of fries and onion rings in the air fryer, yay for sides.  Yum.  Beached right now.  Was delicious.

And so, that what crap on tv tonight.  May pop in a movie, maybe not.  Older one should be home in another hour.  We have burgers for him.  If he doesn’t want to air fry, there’s Chinese food leftover, so I’m sure that would be just as good a side for him.

So hope all have that most peaceful Saturday night.  No disco dancing here.  LoL


----------



## schumigirl

A very dreary looking Sunday morning for us this morning.......hope it stays dry for the childrens tea party along the front today, doesn`t look good though, would be a shame if it doesn`t happen. Lots of Jubilee lunches are planned across the UK, so again, hope the weather allows them to go ahead.

Loved the concert from the Palace last night and seeing the Queen in her little sketch with Paddington Bear was absolutely delightful, the twinkle in her eye was heartwarming to see. Lovely occasion. 

Got a few things to get on with today, and doing a joint of beef for dinner tonight, roast beef seems very fitting for today. And seems it is raining a little now......but, bacon up in a couple of hours.......mac, you`ll smell it cooking!! 





























Have a lovely Sunday ​


----------



## Charade67

Another late night. I still have a quiz and a test to take. I also need to check over my editing project before I turn it in. 

B was really sweet today. After I spent 3 hours working on editing she made me a hot cup of tea and told me I deserved to take a break. 

I have been having second thoughts about my September trip. On the one hand I feel like I should be using that time getting school work done.  On the other hand, I think I should get one more use from my pass before it expires. I guess I will just wait until closer to trip time to make my decision.


----------



## macraven

Do what is best for you charade but all of us will dearly miss you if you if you bow out 

I hope your trip can happen!


----------



## Lynne G

At least you can probably work some during your stay in September, Charade, but I hope you do decide to get away for a few days.  Either way, take care.  

Ah yes, that high weather system is still around, and a gloriously sunny day.  And 79 the high.  Yay, the ending of Spring is certainly giving us some beautiful weather days.  

Ooh bacon at Schumi’s, well was bacon this morning.  Yum, beef for dinner sounds delicious.  Hope the weather is not raining for the celebrations going on this afternoon.  

And so, a sunny Sunday for us.  And that alarm now set, and trash will be at the curb after dinner.  It’s that early bedtime for me, as routine week days coming up.

Finally, woot!  First full week in June starts today.  Wedding bells and birthdays this month, and yay, this month Summer arrives too.  Double woot, woot!  

Super happy Sunday homies.  Ever that day for rest, enjoy some downtime today.


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday morning Sans family 









Sitting in my favorite spot this morning enjoying coffee in my HHN mug catching up with the Sans family.




keishashadow said:


> Spoiler free  how’d you like it? I promised GD yesterday I’d wait to watch it with her the 2nd week of June.



I liked it. Will elaborate a bit more  when everyone has had a chance to watch it.




Charade67 said:


> She fell yesterday and was complaining that her wrist hurt. My sister took her to the doctor today who sent her to the ER where they diagnosed a broken wrist.





Charade67 said:


> Mom was released from the hospital today. The kept her for a couple of nights because in addition to the broken wrist it was discovered that she also had a UTI.



Sorry to hear about your moms fall Charade. Hope the wrist heals quickly.


Schumi congratulations to your son on his new position at work.


Quiet morning here. Sun is finally peeking through. Going out to do a few things in the yard today. It supposed to be a warm day here.

Went by to visit with son and daughter in law yesterday. We talked a little about upcoming vacation a little.

I will make a couple of dinner reservations just to make sure we get into the places they want to eat.  It looks like it will be a busy time.

I have been able to catch some of the wonderful platinum jubilee celebrations from the UK on tv. The Queen looks great for her age. She is a beacon light for the country for sure. I hope she has many more happy years to come. What a cute and playful skit with Paddington Bear.


Glad to hear that the trial is over and Mr D will hopefully get his life and career back on track.




Keisha enjoy your vacation.


Shout out to Tink, Monyk, Soniam, Pumkin, Mac, Lynne, Patty, Sue, Lori, Buckeev and all the Sans family


May your Sunday be warm and relaxing.


Congratulations to the Queen who has been a inspiration to all in her 70 years of service to her Country.

Happy celebrating to Schumi and all our Sans family across the pond.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, good to hear from you, and enjoying your coffee this morning.  Nice to be planning your next stay with son and wife.  Hope your morning and rest of this Sunday is lovely.  

Older one is working today.  Decided was in the mood, so eggs with brownies.  Hehe, sweet thinking.  So, my MIL got some of both.  Thus, hello little one. About time you rise and shine.  Hopefully she is up for some grocery shopping.  Too bad that chicken fast food place is not open today.  So slim pickings. As little one is a picky fast food place kid.  Does not like food of many fast food places.  We may find a bar, or Jewish diner, the later, if does not look crowded.  Nothing like a college kid to get a later start.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Another late night. I still have a quiz and a test to take. I also need to check over my editing project before I turn it in.
> 
> B was really sweet today. After I spent 3 hours working on editing she made me a hot cup of tea and told me I deserved to take a break.
> 
> I have been having second thoughts about my September trip. On the one hand I feel like I should be using that time getting school work done.  On the other hand, I think I should get one more use from my pass before it expires. I guess I will just wait until closer to trip time to make my decision.



Yes, you have plenty of time to decide, maybe nearer the time you`ll have a better idea if you can easily miss the time. 

Hope your mum is still improving. 




macraven said:


> Do what is best for you charade but all of us will dearly miss you if you if you bow out
> 
> I hope your trip can happen!




Absolutely!! 




Robo56 said:


> Good Sunday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 674157
> 
> View attachment 674159
> 
> View attachment 674160
> 
> View attachment 674161
> 
> Sitting in my favorite spot this morning enjoying coffee in my HHN mug catching up with the Sans family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked it. Will elaborate a bit more  when everyone has had a chance to watch it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your moms fall Charade. Hope the wrist heals quickly.
> 
> 
> Schumi congratulations to your son on his new position at work.
> 
> 
> Quiet morning here. Sun is finally peeking through. Going out to do a few things in the yard today. It supposed to be a warm day here.
> 
> Went by to visit with son and daughter in law yesterday. We talked a little about upcoming vacation a little.
> 
> I will make a couple of dinner reservations just to make sure we get into the places they want to eat.  It looks like it will be a busy time.
> 
> I have been able to catch some of the wonderful platinum jubilee celebrations from the UK on tv. The Queen looks great for her age. She is a beacon light for the country for sure. I hope she has many more happy years to come. What a cute and playful skit with Paddington Bear.
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that the trial is over and Mr D will hopefully get his life and career back on track.
> 
> View attachment 674162
> 
> 
> Keisha enjoy your vacation.
> 
> 
> Shout out to Tink, Monyk, Soniam, Pumkin, Mac, Lynne, Patty, Sue, Lori, Buckeev and all the Sans family
> 
> 
> May your Sunday be warm and relaxing.
> 
> 
> Congratulations to the Queen who has been a inspiration to all in her 70 years of service to her Country.
> 
> Happy celebrating to Schumi and all our Sans family across the pond.



Thank you Robbie.....he is loving the new firm and is enjoying the new challenges of a new position. 

And yes, Mr Depp can hopefully carry on and get his career back now.......long overdue. 

Hope you manage to get some places sorted for you trip. Yes, I don`t think there is such a thing as a quiet time now. 





Had a lovely day today. We ended up going to the village for the celebrations after all......and the rain stayed away. We watched the big screen with sheer joy the Queen appear on the balcony again and we all had a rousing rendition of God Save the Queen along with them......it was very emotional, especially as we had a lot of older folks who went through the war same as The Queen did and they remember her being crowned. So, it was a lovely day all round. 

And the rain started as we were all leaving which was nice it stayed off while we were all celebrating. Was a little cool though, so we were all wrapped up.

So, no need to cook dinner tonight as we all enjoyed a lovely buffet selection this afternoon, will have a snack later maybe. 

Had a shower and in jammies as it is completely miserable outside now....rain is bouncing down! 

But, lovely weekend.


----------



## Charade67

Finally finished for the week. Next week looks to have a much lighter load. Now I’m just trying to relax while watching NASCAR. 



macraven said:


> Do what is best for you charade but all of us will dearly miss you if you if you bow out
> 
> I hope your trip can happen!





Lynne G said:


> At least you can probably work some during your stay in September, Charade, but I hope you do decide to get away for a few days. Either way, take care.





schumigirl said:


> Yes, you have plenty of time to decide, maybe nearer the time you`ll have a better idea if you can easily miss the time.


Thanks y’all. I’ll make my decision when it gets closer to time. I may desperately need a break by then.  The airline changed my flight and I discovered that I only have 38 minutes to change planes in Charlotte.  I decided that it was worth a little extra money to move to a seat as close to the front of the plane as I could get. 



Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, that high weather system is still around, and a gloriously sunny day. And 79 the high. Yay, the ending of Spring is certainly giving us some beautiful weather days.


We are having some of that nice weather too. I hope it sticks around for awhile. 



Robo56 said:


> Sorry to hear about your moms fall Charade. Hope the wrist heals quickly.


Thanks Robo. I should probably give her a call. 


This was on my Facebook page today. I figured it would be appreciated here.


----------



## macraven

Save the birds …


----------



## Lynne G

Trash is out at the curb, alarm was already set.  Getting into that getting ready for bed routine.  

So light on, for those that are in the dark, may you be sound asleep, and if need, there’s the light.


----------



## macraven

Thanks Lynne


----------



## Pumpkin1172

And just like that, the weekend is done.  It always goes by too fast.  

We changed our usual routine around a bit, so today was just a stay at home day putzing around.  Spent most of today in the kitchen.  I baked a couple loaves of bread and a batch of cinnamon buns with my sourdough starter.  I also whipped up a couple loaves of nanner bread as I had lots of overripe bananas that needed to be used up.  

Supper was delicious as I made shrimp linguine, salad and garlic toast with the fresh bread.  Last night we did our hotdog roast over the fire, as youngest ds was working Friday night.  So I whipped up some soup and grilled cheese - nothing special.



Charade67 said:


> Mom was released from the hospital today. The kept her for a couple of nights because in addition to the broken wrist it was discovered that she also had a UTI.


I am sure you have been busy with schoolwork.  Great mark on the test.  Those types of marks are what kept me going.  Way to go!!!  
It's great to hear your Mom is out of the hospital and hopefully she heals quickly.


schumigirl said:


> Loved the concert from the Palace last night and seeing the Queen in her little sketch with Paddington Bear was absolutely delightful, the twinkle in her eye was heartwarming to see. Lovely occasion.


It was a fantastic concert!  I enjoyed all the performers. 

She looked lovely when she was on the balcony today.  It was a great way to close a weekend of such great celebration.  Hopefully she will continue to use "her stand-in's" as she has been.  She is looking more frail now, and honestly at 96 - she deserves to have others fill in for her.  Her schedule even makes me tired lol.  


Lynne G said:


> So light on, for those that are in the dark, may you be sound asleep, and if need, there’s the light.


Thanks for the light - I hate stumbling around in the dark.

Well sleep tight for anyone wandering in during the night...and good morning to those who are early risers.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Finally finished for the week. Next week looks to have a much lighter load. Now I’m just trying to relax while watching NASCAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks y’all. I’ll make my decision when it gets closer to time. I may desperately need a break by then.  The airline changed my flight and I discovered that I only have 38 minutes to change planes in Charlotte.  I decided that it was worth a little extra money to move to a seat as close to the front of the plane as I could get.
> 
> 
> We are having some of that nice weather too. I hope it sticks around for awhile.
> 
> 
> Thanks Robo. I should probably give her a call.
> 
> 
> This was on my Facebook page today. I figured it would be appreciated here.
> 
> View attachment 674276



lol.....like it Charade!!!




macraven said:


> Save the birds …




I have a new excuse for wine corks now..........lol.....




Pumpkin1172 said:


> And just like that, the weekend is done.  It always goes by too fast.
> 
> We changed our usual routine around a bit, so today was just a stay at home day putzing around.  Spent most of today in the kitchen.  I baked a couple loaves of bread and a batch of cinnamon buns with my sourdough starter.  I also whipped up a couple loaves of nanner bread as I had lots of overripe bananas that needed to be used up.
> 
> Supper was delicious as I made shrimp linguine, salad and garlic toast with the fresh bread.  Last night we did our hotdog roast over the fire, as youngest ds was working Friday night.  So I whipped up some soup and grilled cheese - nothing special.
> 
> 
> I am sure you have been busy with schoolwork.  Great mark on the test.  Those types of marks are what kept me going.  Way to go!!!
> It's great to hear your Mom is out of the hospital and hopefully she heals quickly.
> 
> It was a fantastic concert!  I enjoyed all the performers.
> 
> She looked lovely when she was on the balcony today.  It was a great way to close a weekend of such great celebration.  Hopefully she will continue to use "her stand-in's" as she has been.  She is looking more frail now, and honestly at 96 - she deserves to have others fill in for her.  Her schedule even makes me tired lol.
> 
> Thanks for the light - I hate stumbling around in the dark.
> 
> Well sleep tight for anyone wandering in during the night...and good morning to those who are early risers.



Love cinammon buns! I do like making Danish pastries, but it`s such a faff with the constant turning and rolling, but worth the effort. 

Yes, the other members of the family have been upping their already busy schedule to cover the Queen who is reluctantly cutting back finally, bless her. Prince Charles, Camilla, Prince William, Catherine, Princess Anne, Prince Edward and Sophie have all been invaluable as I think they always have been to her. When you see how many events they each tackle each year, it`s amazing. And most of it never reaches the press, they just soldly and mostly quietly get on with it. 

It`s been an amazing weekend and seeing the crowds in London was something special. 




Shout out to @tink1957  Hope you`re all doing ok Vicki.........






It rained all night and quite heavy at times, think all the grass and fields around us will welcome it. Seems to have stopped now, but skies are heavy and the sea looks alarmingly dark. 

Heading out this morning for some grocery shopping, but back to jackets I think as it is cool outside. I do miss that Florida sunshine.......nothing can compete with it!!! 

Feel like doing Thai lettuce wraps for lunch today, ala Cheesecake Factory style......I`m sure I have everything we need, but will check before we go out and pick up anything I`m short of. Dinner will be be steak stir fry.......szechuan style, so nice and spicy. 

Few other things to be getting up to today, will be kept busy for sure.........


























Have a wonderful Monday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah a marvelous Monday to you, Schumi. Was nice for all to celebrate the Queen.  And also was good the rain held off, for most to go on not in the rain.  Hope your grocery shopping went well.  And ack, jacket in June?  Say isn’t so.  

Ah, that high weather system cannot stay around forever. But it it’s still around, though transition is starting.  A mostly sunny day, but the clouds will be around more this afternoon.  82 the high, so no jacket to have.  And since 56 degrees out now, the AC has been mostly not on.  And the house still feels just perfectly almost too cool.

But ugh.  A Monday is here.  Yeah, that early bird I am, and routine week day it is. Fire trucks heard going by, not much after I got ready for the day.  Dove was cooing quite loudly for a little bit.  Then silence.  Guess the birds are relaxing today. 

Thus, a trash day for us, and will be hearing the trash trucks soon enough. 

Yep, routine.  And tea.  Must be a Monday.  Haha. 

So a most marvelous Monday to all.  Hope it finds you perky and doing well.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

And it's Monday morning, back at work 

It's cool, rainy day here today.  The moisture is great for the farmers, but with the cool start to spring, they are actually still seeding (which is rare for this time of year in our area) but all moisture is welcome.  

I am enjoying my nanner bread and picked up my tim's tea to eat at my desk this morning.  It sure hits the spot today!

Dh is going out of town today - just for the night.  I'm so happy for him as he is finally getting a perk from a vendor.  In all his years working here - and most of them being project manger/estimator and buying millions of dollars worth of material through certain vendors, one of the vendors is finally treating him.  They are going to game 4 of the hockey final tonight with seats behind the home team bench!  So he gets to sit back, have a great meal, watch a playoff hockey game with great seats, and have a king bed to himself tonight at the hotel.  He was asked by this same company to do a trip into the US just before the vid hit...then wham - it was cancelled.  So now they are starting to reward bigger clients again and he was on the list!  I am sooo happy for him to reap some rewards from his years of dedication and working hard.  

Well, I should slowly get working on the stack of papers that are on my desk.  Not sure what I am all going to do to keep busy today...but I am sure I will find something.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## macraven

I have ran out of ideas what to make for dinner tonight 

I either do some grocery shopping or order food out for tonight.

The fridge basically has nothing but basics such as condiments, bottle water, pepsi and beer
Freezer only has frozen vegetables but we never freeze meat/chicken as usually buy the meat/etc twice a week

Maybe this is a sign to order chicken and pizza for dinner from Domino’s?


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> And it's Monday morning, back at work
> 
> It's cool, rainy day here today.  The moisture is great for the farmers, but with the cool start to spring, they are actually still seeding (which is rare for this time of year in our area) but all moisture is welcome.
> 
> I am enjoying my nanner bread and picked up my tim's tea to eat at my desk this morning.  It sure hits the spot today!
> 
> Dh is going out of town today - just for the night.  I'm so happy for him as he is finally getting a perk from a vendor.  In all his years working here - and most of them being project manger/estimator and buying millions of dollars worth of material through certain vendors, one of the vendors is finally treating him.  They are going to game 4 of the hockey final tonight with seats behind the home team bench!  So he gets to sit back, have a great meal, watch a playoff hockey game with great seats, and have a king bed to himself tonight at the hotel.  He was asked by this same company to do a trip into the US just before the vid hit...then wham - it was cancelled.  So now they are starting to reward bigger clients again and he was on the list!  I am sooo happy for him to reap some rewards from his years of dedication and working hard.
> 
> Well, I should slowly get working on the stack of papers that are on my desk.  Not sure what I am all going to do to keep busy today...but I am sure I will find something.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



I wish I liked bananas.....my sister loves banana bread and makes a very good one I`m told......

Hope your DH has a lovely evening away......King Bed to yourself is always a treat!






macraven said:


> I have ran out of ideas what to make for dinner tonight
> 
> I either do some grocery shopping or order food out for tonight.
> 
> The fridge basically has nothing but basics such as condiments, bottle water, pepsi and beer
> Freezer only has frozen vegetables but we never freeze meat/chicken as usually buy the meat/etc twice a week
> 
> Maybe this is a sign to order chicken and pizza for dinner from Domino’s?



Sounds good to me mac.......

Take out works!! 



Food has been lovely today......Thai lettuce wraps only missed crushed peanuts, but steak stir fry was a delight! Hot, sweet and spicy and very filling. 

Starting to watch the TV show The Lincoln Lawyer......not sure about it yet, I do like Neve Campbell so will give it a try, will pop it on later. 

Least the rain has stopped.......looks to be a decent evening.......


----------



## Lynne G

They said clouds this afternoon.  Where?  Not here yet.


----------



## macraven

Come to Georgia if you want to see clouds ….
Lol


----------



## Charade67

Quick study break hello. This week looks like it won't be as stressful as last week was. 

Today we were going through some old files looking for MIL's social security number. Dh found some adoption papers that her had never looked at before. He found out that he was originally called Baby Jimmy. I can't believe it has been almost 60 years and he never knew that. He says he is glad his parents changed his name. 

Speaking of dh, today he got word that he is getting a raise. He hasn't had one in several years.  I think the university is giving every faculty member a raise. It is supposed to take effect this fall semester and continue to increase over the next 3 years. 


I guess I should get back to work.


----------



## schumigirl

mac....you have the best weather all year round......

The South wins that fight every time.......chatted last night on Skype to friends in Orlando right now and they are hoping to see storms.......first visit to Florida and I`ve been telling them for years what the storms are like.......hope they`re not disappointed but also want them to have the best weather!




Charade.....what an amazing find for your husband! And congrats on his raise.




Slept like a rock again last night........I usually do of course, but didn`t wake up once which is always nice and feel as if I have a proper sleep when that happens.

Off out this morning to drop in a birthday gift for one friend who is celebrating her 50th but is vehemently denying it....lol....we know!!! Her sister is just as bad....she was born in 1965 and tries to tell everyone she was born same year as me......so I tease her mercilessly about being 57 not 55......she does get grumpy about it!

No idea on food today.......turkey, brie and cranberry grilled sandwiches for lunch, then I`ll think about dinner later.

Not too nice a day ahead, but it`s dry for now.......but high winds forecast again for later in the week........no, had enough of that.




























Happy Tequila Tuesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah Taco Tuesday is here.  

Commute day, and this morning got almost every red light.  Ugh.    
But still no where near the traffic, really not much traffic, though trucks and both school and city buses also in that early morning chance to be like it is little traffic.  On the way home, maybe rain I will have, and lots of traffic.  


Older one has off today, so I can see both kids not waking until lunchtime.  Though older one is usually up before little one ever is. Plus, he gets moving fast, with a nice personality, and her?  Takes up to an hour to be up and moving, with a grumpy personality.  But at least they have his car, if they decide to go anywhere.  

And so, with no fries and a mediocre Taco Bell run the other day, no Taco Bell meals for us for some time.  Unlike Mac, who I hope enjoys her meal at her Taco Bell today.  

Thus, hope Schumi has enjoyed her morning, and nice to drop off a birthday present. Grilled sandwiches sound perfect for lunch.  I tend to not make my dinner decisions until I get hungry, or a family member does.  

Yay for Charade’s DH to get a raise.  And neat family info from DH.  

Pumpkin on that fabulous bread baking mode. Yay for kitchen smelling of oven baking.  Hope your weather improves, and hope DH enjoys his night away.  Nice to get tickets to the gave as well.       

With that, I need more tea.  And hoping this finds all with a terrific Taco  Tuesday.  Good morning all.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's a taco Tuesday stop in!

Got home last night and didn't feel like doing anything!  I was grumpy, cold and just feeling off.  Since it was just ds and I, he ordered pizza (and paid) for pizza for us for supper.  I did the dishes   Other than that, I didn't do anything else.  Watched the hockey game - was disappointed our guys were swept out of the playoffs   But they just didn't play like the team they needed to be .  I waited until youngest ds got home from work before going to bed.  

The sun is shinning today and the forecast is for a nice warm day!  So I'll take it.  Eating a slice of nanner bread and sipping a tea, while working through pile of papers on my desk.  



macraven said:


> Maybe this is a sign to order chicken and pizza for dinner from Domino’s?


What did you end up having!  We had Pappa John's Pizza.  


Charade67 said:


> Today we were going through some old files looking for MIL's social security number. Dh found some adoption papers that her had never looked at before. He found out that he was originally called Baby Jimmy. I can't believe it has been almost 60 years and he never knew that. He says he is glad his parents changed his name.


That is great he is learning more and more about his adoption.  One of my bff's was adopted, and after she met her birth mom, she was so appreciative and happy she was adopted by the family she had.  Her mom was one of those mom's for the 50's tv shows.  She was one of thoe people that left an impression on you.  Sadly she passed away over 10 yrs now.  


Lynne G said:


> Commute day, and this morning got almost every red light. Ugh.


Dh seems to always have that happen to him lol.  He has that kind of luck   I hope you don't have the same luck going home.  

Well, this pile of papers isn't moving around much without my shuffling some of them.  So I guess I should get started working on it.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Charade67

Slow day at work today. I didn’t get enough sleep last night, so I might try to take a little nap on my lunch break. 




schumigirl said:


> Off out this morning to drop in a birthday gift for one friend who is celebrating her 50th but is vehemently denying it....lol....we know!!! Her sister is just as bad....she was born in 1965 and tries to tell everyone she was born same year as me......so I tease her mercilessly about being 57 not 55......she does get grumpy about it!


I’m in a bit of a denial about turning 55 this year. Thankfully I have several more months before that happens. 



Lynne G said:


> And so, with no fries and a mediocre Taco Bell run the other day, no Taco Bell meals for us for some time. Unlike Mac, who I hope enjoys her meal at her Taco Bell today.


The Taco Bell near me isn’t that great either. We have a local taco truck that has really good food. 

Good news for me today. Every morning I check for the AP rates. They still haven’t been released for my trip date, but there was a new savvy traveler rate that is $47 less per night than what I originally booked. I have already modified the reservation.


----------



## Charade67

Pumpkin was posting while I was. We had pizza last night too. I need to come up with something for dinner tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Slow day at work today. I didn’t get enough sleep last night, so I might try to take a little nap on my lunch break.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m in a bit of a denial about turning 55 this year. Thankfully I have several more months before that happens.
> 
> 
> The Taco Bell near me isn’t that great either. We have a local taco truck that has really good food.
> 
> Good news for me today. Every morning I check for the AP rates. They still haven’t been released for my trip date, but there was a new savvy traveler rate that is $47 less per night than what I originally booked. I have already modified the reservation.



lol....me too. I`m 55 in September and can`t quite believe it at times, but I do remind my friend often I`m not 57 this year lol......she has a sense of humour bypass about it, so we all do it often.....no snowflakes allowed here. 





Pumpkin....sounds like a good evening with pizza and DS! Glad you enjoyed it and hope your DH had a lovely evening too.





Turned into a gorgeous day after all.......sat in the garden with that aforementioned "grumpy at turning 57 years old friend" and her husband....who is the same age as me too which he finds funny......had a nice afternoon and then I made maple bacon chicken breasts with a side of stir fried zucchini, mushrooms, green onions and red peppers in a spicy japanese bbq sauce we bought in Winter Park.......adds spice and seasoning too.....it was lush!! 

Trying to see if I`m ok with eating mushrooms now. 

Time for a pot of tea and some jubilee cake we have still to eat......this will be the last of it tonight. 

Then feet up and maybe some tv tonight........


----------



## Lynne G

Well, I wanted pizza, but little one said it’s Taco Tuesday.  No, not a Taco Bell run, but a local, mom and pop shop that has great nachos and other food.  Their batter fried cactus is delicious. Though some of their food is too spicy for me.  I like some hot, but last time I ate it, certainly cleared my sinuses. Can only eat that Mexican type heat every so often. I ordered cheese and chicken quesadilla, it’s good and not as spicy.  Their home made chips are delicious as well.  Not like those in the fast  food type places.  

Had a little bit of rain on the way home, always takes me twice as long, then in the early hour commute.  But thankful no need to commute the rest of the week.


----------



## schumigirl

Well, what a rainy night overnight we had......came bouncing down and woke us up it was so heavy. Now just looks dreary, but a little sunshine popping through. 

Cooked a couple of pork butts overnight in the slow cookers......cooked them both in full fat coke which just adds something to the pork. Will portion them up later when they`ve cooled, made the sauce last night too so will mix them up later. Sauce is nice and spicy with a lovely sweetness, gives us about 10 meals in the freezer which is ideal. So, pulled pork tonight for dinner.

Mixed up some breakfast muffins this morning, they`re baking right now.....actually think they might also be nice with the pork tonight instead of baking some cornbread later. But, we do love cornbread! 



Keisha.........


----------



## Lynne G

Good morning Schumi.  I bet your kitchen is smelling good with the pork and muffins made.  Nice to cook up and have meat for many meals.  Both sound delicious. Night rain can be quite noisy enough to wake up    hearing it.  I think we might have had some rain too, but even the rain I had coming home yesterday was not very hard nor was very long.  Looked like some light rain, with some more moderate rain in our early evening. No rain today, I think.  Though overcast sky a half hour after sunrise here. Hope your afternoon is lovely.



But yay, it’s a Wednesday, and camel is here to say hello, it’s a hump of day it is.  Looking spiffy with your hat.  Maybe get your sunglasses ready.  Weather news lady this early morning said the sun will return this afternoon. Fine with me.  And we are finally get that warmer weather overnight.  It’s already 68 degrees out, and the AC just kicked on.  I guess the house was a bit warm.  84 the high, so a beautiful day to enjoy such a middle of the week day.  As yay, half over the week day routine today.  Woot! 

Thinking, since two Mondays from today, will be a holiday one.  Thinking of taking off Friday next week.  Then will be a bonus four day one. Something to look forward to.  That and the sky should show quite a few planets in the wee hours later this month.  Really good to see if a clear sky.  Crap shoot as to that.  Ours was overcast today, which is why so warm a start.  

And so, a most wonderful Wednesday to all.  May Schumi and I enjoy some tea, hope Robo is enjoying her coffee in her HHN mug, and Pumpkin having some Timmy coffee or tea.  A perfectly good morning to all the homies too.


----------



## keishashadow

Hello sunshines


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hello sunshines



Welcome back......youse was missed......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well, it's Wednesday.  This week is just flying by (again) 

I was hoping to pop in again yesterday, but got busy at work shuffling this, preparing that etc.  Then last night I went to the gym and finished up the night revamping (yet again) a cover letter.  Sooner or later I will snag a job within our healthcare system as an admin.  

Tonight, I hope to get the last of my bedding plants planted, and hit the gym again.  Supper is going to be steak bites with asparagus and mushrooms and I will probably do some potato wedges and salad.  Other than that...I am just enjoying the sunshine we have now, along with  the warmer temps.  It's still not hot, but at least I don't have to close windows and hide under a blanket to keep warm.  



Charade67 said:


> Good news for me today. Every morning I check for the AP rates. They still haven’t been released for my trip date, but there was a new savvy traveler rate that is $47 less per night than what I originally booked. I have already modified the reservation.


That's great!  It's always great to see a price drop 


Lynne G said:


> Well, I wanted pizza, but little one said it’s Taco Tuesday. No, not a Taco Bell run, but a local, mom and pop shop that has great nachos and other food.


Yum!!!!  I love those mom and pop places!  They usually have the best food. 


schumigirl said:


> Cooked a couple of pork butts overnight in the slow cookers......cooked them both in full fat coke which just adds something to the pork. Will portion them up later when they`ve cooled, made the sauce last night too so will mix them up later. Sauce is nice and spicy with a lovely sweetness, gives us about 10 meals in the freezer which is ideal. So, pulled pork tonight for dinner.


That sounds awesome.  That is going onto my  meal plan for next week.  I am also wanting to pick up a whole chicken again.  I/we love a good roast chicken meal.  I can always stretch and do so much with the left overs.  


keishashadow said:


> Hello sunshines


  I hope your little getaway was awesome!

Well, I should get going and start to shuffle some papers.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well, it's Wednesday.  This week is just flying by (again)
> 
> I was hoping to pop in again yesterday, but got busy at work shuffling this, preparing that etc.  Then last night I went to the gym and finished up the night revamping (yet again) a cover letter.  Sooner or later I will snag a job within our healthcare system as an admin.
> 
> Tonight, I hope to get the last of my bedding plants planted, and hit the gym again.  Supper is going to be steak bites with asparagus and mushrooms and I will probably do some potato wedges and salad.  Other than that...I am just enjoying the sunshine we have now, along with  the warmer temps.  It's still not hot, but at least I don't have to close windows and hide under a blanket to keep warm.
> 
> 
> That's great!  It's always great to see a price drop
> 
> Yum!!!!  I love those mom and pop places!  They usually have the best food.
> 
> That sounds awesome.  That is going onto my  meal plan for next week.  I am also wanting to pick up a whole chicken again.  I/we love a good roast chicken meal.  I can always stretch and do so much with the left overs.
> 
> I hope your little getaway was awesome!
> 
> Well, I should get going and start to shuffle some papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Yes, we`ve had our windows all open last few days, it`s not hot, but it`s nice to get fresh air in the house. 

Pulled pork is a dish you can`t go wrong with and I love cooking it to be honest. Yes, a whole chicken does us one day for dinner, then chicken noodle soup the next day for lunch. I love cooking it in the slow cooker as it`s practically already shredded, it just falls to pieces. 

Hope your day is going well. 




Rain cleared up nicely and we did get out a walk today, went into the woods but some of the paths were too muddy, so we didn`t go far, but it was nice to get out and about. 

Pulled pork was delicious......nice and spicy, didn`t want much to go with it so just made some salad and added extra jalapenos. 

Another quiet night ahead.....feel very dull right now......need to get the social life back up and running....friends think we`re still hibernating!


----------



## Charade67

I’m killing time until it is time for me to go home. It has been a mostly slow day at work today. I did have one annoying insurance problem to deal with though. 



schumigirl said:


> I`m 55 in September


December for me. 


Lynne G said:


> No, not a Taco Bell run, but a local, mom and pop shop that has great nachos and other food.


Sounds like a better option, and  you are supporting a local business. 

We have been eating out way too much since I started school. I’m always busy and Dh doesn’t cook. We really need to work on this.


----------



## keishashadow

Well, that week flew by, sigh. Nice and rested and probably put on 5# from all the great food options.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

An unusual day at work today.  Working with all men is ALWAYS interesting 

I don't have much else to do today - except the bank deposit.  



schumigirl said:


> Yes, we`ve had our windows all open last few days, it`s not hot, but it`s nice to get fresh air in the house.


We have been doing the same!  There is more pollen from the pine trees right now than usual, so ds and I are constantly popping antihistamines.  But I am loving the chilly nights to sleep.  And with the road construction in the neighborhood, it's extremely quiet.  


Charade67 said:


> have been eating out way too much since I started school. I’m always busy and Dh doesn’t cook. We really need to work on this.


I can totally relate.  I would meal plan, then cook what was on the plan for the week.  Dh and boys would clear the table, and do the dishes.  I was also lucky at the time that youngest ds wasn't working, and the vid was still here, and they had remote learning, so I would pay him to help with the chores, sweeping, vacuuming, mopping of the floors, and cleaning the entrance as well and wiping down the bathrooms.  We are a tidy bunch for the most part, so it was easy for me to do a more " mom clean" for an hour on the weekend.  

Well, I should get this deposit done.


----------



## keishashadow

In my defense we shared the buffet dessert plate lol

Water turned rough due to storm, 6 foot waves with both long shore & rip currents   Didn’t go in past my knees that day but, still could feel the pull

Found out how fast an alligator can move when this one flicked a turtle off his back and tried to eat him. Saw a legends show, blues bros act was on point.  Note last pic of HHN tribute sand sculpture I formed with my feet…admitted weird way to pass the time    Goat head’s soup anyone?


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I’m killing time until it is time for me to go home. It has been a mostly slow day at work today. I did have one annoying insurance problem to deal with though.
> 
> 
> December for me.




You`re not too far behind me then........




keishashadow said:


> Well, that week flew by, sigh. Nice and rested and probably put on 5# from all the great food options.
> 
> View attachment 674946View attachment 674947View attachment 674948View attachment 674949View attachment 674950



Janet, I thought the end picture was me at first glance.....honest. 

Lovely pictures and food looks ah -maz-ing!!!! You`ll get 5lbs off before you know it......




Pumpkin1172 said:


> An unusual day at work today.  Working with all men is ALWAYS interesting
> 
> I don't have much else to do today - except the bank deposit.
> 
> 
> We have been doing the same!  There is more pollen from the pine trees right now than usual, so ds and I are constantly popping antihistamines.  But I am loving the chilly nights to sleep.  And with the road construction in the neighborhood, it's extremely quiet.
> 
> I can totally relate.  I would meal plan, then cook what was on the plan for the week.  Dh and boys would clear the table, and do the dishes.  I was also lucky at the time that youngest ds wasn't working, and the vid was still here, and they had remote learning, so I would pay him to help with the chores, sweeping, vacuuming, mopping of the floors, and cleaning the entrance as well and wiping down the bathrooms.  We are a tidy bunch for the most part, so it was easy for me to do a more " mom clean" for an hour on the weekend.
> 
> Well, I should get this deposit done.




Whatever pollen we have around now isn`t bothering me thankfully, so windows open all day and night and I agree, a little cool at night is perfect to sleep with them open. Too hot is not fun. 

Yes, I couldn`t deal with a messy house....thankfully we are all tidy people. 




keishashadow said:


> In my defense we shared the buffet dessert plate lol
> 
> Water turned rough due to storm, 6 foot waves with both long shore & rip currents   Didn’t go in past my knees that day but, still could feel the pull
> 
> Found out how fast an alligator can move when this one flicked a turtle off his back and tried to eat him. Saw a legends show, blues bros act was on point.  Note last pic of HHN tribute sand sculpture I formed with my feet…admitted weird way to pass the time    Goat head’s soup anyone? View attachment 674951View attachment 674952View attachment 674953View attachment 674954View attachment 674955



lol......you "out-gatored me"!!!! Your gator picture is better than ours........I showed yours to Tom the other day when you sent it and his response was holy mother in hell........

Glad you had such a fab trip though.....you both look so well.




Watching a Harlan Coben series on Netflix....Stay Close....it`s very good. Has a few actors in it I like, but I think I already guessed the killer in episode 2. He has a certain style of writing and it is quite easy to work out in his books. 

Tom will hate it if I`m right.......lol......I usually am!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, love the pictures Keisha, and happy for ya, and had a fabulous time. 

Bed time for me, so hope  will be enough.  Saying a cold front is arriving with the rain, and it’s drizzling out now.  To be raining throughout the night, and not ending until around 7 am tomorrow morning. Will let ya know if that’s true.

Hope all have a good night’s sleep.

— that’s me.  Night all.  Not an owl in this house, though there are owls around my house.


----------



## macraven

With you going to bed at 10:45 Lynne, that qualifies you as a member of the night owl crew…


----------



## schumigirl

Beautiful Thursday morning here....sun is shining and feels warm, so planning to head out a walk along the front again even though there is cloud coming over the hills behind us that might just block that lovely sunshine. But the view the other way out to sea is gorgeous. 

No rain forecast today, but that breeze is building up again........not more winds surely! Not the best weekend coming up weather wise.

There are two breakfast muffins left, so I`ll have one of them and some fruit for breakfast, turkey with salad sandwiches for lunch and I`m having spicy chicken, pineapple, zucchini and ginger stir fry for dinner tonight.....not sure what Tom wants with his, but not ginger......

Need to do some grocery shopping today too, won`t take long as I think it`s only one store we want to visit today, then a farm store for all our veg and home again. 

Time for a pot of tea though....good old English breakfast, can`t beat it.


























Happy Thirsty Thirsday​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh am I too late for that tea, Schumi?

Probably am, as Schumi is almost at lunchtime now.  But I do have tea.  Enjoying some now, as I too put that teapot on the stove as part of every day.  Little one bought lemons, so decided to slice one up, and put a slice in my tea. Sometimes I like to add it.

And with the talk of tea, it’s a Thirsty Thursday. So enjoy a beverage or two today.

Well, the weather news was right.  Woke up a few times as downpours heard.  The loudest, with thunder was the last, around 4:15 am, but was gone by 4:30 am. Could hear it rumbling away.  

Quietly inside, but outside, roads still sound wet, and the dove has been cooing, and birds have been chirping, so I guess the all clear.  With all that rain in the overnight, about an inch of rain as said by early weather news, and because of that, flood warnings are issued. But hope no flooding near me, and I’m happy.  At least that rain was like a car wash.  And my car needed it.  One bird must have had the runs, as bird poop sprayed across the side windows, and some that the windshield wipers couldn’t reach, but I could see it near the top of the driver’s side. They should be all gone.  Thankfully.

And even though a cold front brought that rain, we are still going to see 80 on the thermometer this afternoon, with the sun returning by lunchtime, to burn up whatever wet there still is.

So a cloudy and slightly damp start, but a gloriously sunny end.  Sounds like an almost Summer day.

So, not much news, but so happy tomorrow is a Friday.  After a three week day routine week, last week, this week feels like it’s taking it’s time.  But as your wake up after enjoying a drink today, you can keep the celebration going, with a Friday feeling when you wake up tomorrow.  Ready for that.

But as house feels a little cool, I’ll be drinking my tea for some time.  Kinda fitting for a Thursday. Yay!

Have a most terrific Thirsty Thursday.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> One bird must have had the runs, as bird poop sprayed across the side windows, and some that the windshield wipers couldn’t reach, but I could see it near the top of the driver’s side. They should be all gone. Thankfully.


Usually, right after car is freshly waxed here.   in my family a bird’s calling card upon your self or item was considered good luck.  Famy a superstitious lot, yet no clue where that idea came from

Softball game for GD ran late. First time I’ve seen one stretch into true dusk, when seeing ball was difficult on away field out in God’s country that had no lighting.   Lucky some kid didn’t get hurt, let alone all walking back thru rutted field & gravel lot to our vehicles. Poop for brains 

No idea on dinner today. Will open overstuffed upstairs side by side & see what falls out on floor I guess   Hope it’s not hotdogs


----------



## Lynne G

I wish meant luck Keisha!  LoL   I vote no hotdogs.  Hope a steak falls out.  LoL


----------



## Pumpkin1172

A thirsty Thursday stop in!

Fitting that I'm drinking a gatorade this afternoon.  No migraine - just wanted something other than water today - after my morning tea of course 

It's sunny gloriously warm day today!  I ran to home depot to pick up one more big pot planter as dh thought he could get of mine that I had - and I bought enough flowers to fill that one.  It felt soooo great to have some warmth!  I now know why I struggle when our weather is cool, cold and downright deep freeze temps!

DD wants us to come visit this weekend.  I know youngest ds wants to do a trip to the big city with us as he wants/needs to purchase a few items.  But we also have our Garth concert in 2 weeks.  That would make 3 trips in 4 weeks .  The price of gas considering it's a 4.5 hr drive to get there   I guess there will be no extra padding the savings account if we make the trip this weekend.  We will decide tonight.  

Well, I should shuffle a few more papers or do a little shredding.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## macraven

Playing ketch-up here..

Been a busy day for me but have caught up on how every one has been doing.

I have learned to speed read…..so I am
not two days behind to see how all doing


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Hope a steak falls out. LoL


Burgers for all, had fresh pineapple = teriyaki one for me, yum.  


Pumpkin1172 said:


> We will decide tonight


seize the Day trip


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels if you do go Pumpkin.  

Hehe, was burger night here too Keisha.  Ours were cheeseburgers on the grill with green beans and pasta.  Was going to do rice, but little one wanted pasta, so there ya go.  No one complained about no rice, and ate the pasta.    

Ooh bedtime  for me.  DH has already been past out for two hours, so I can see him being restless tonight.  Ugh, I hate when he goes to bed early.  

But there’s a smile.  Tomorrow is Friday.  Yes!   Woot!  Payday one too.  Woot!


----------



## Lynne G

Night light in honor of new house notice for HHN.  Bet Schumi is happy to see that white mask guy again.  So have a good night.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Usually, right after car is freshly waxed here.   in my family a bird’s calling card upon your self or item was considered good luck.  Famy a superstitious lot, yet no clue where that idea came from
> 
> Softball game for GD ran late. First time I’ve seen one stretch into true dusk, when seeing ball was difficult on away field out in God’s country that had no lighting.   Lucky some kid didn’t get hurt, let alone all walking back thru rutted field & gravel lot to our vehicles. Poop for brains
> 
> No idea on dinner today. Will open overstuffed upstairs side by side & see what falls out on floor I guess   Hope it’s not hotdogs



Yes, it`s a weird one......it`s supposed to be the same if a bird poops on your shoulder, or wherever......it`s considered lucky??? My grandma used to always say.....muck for luck......lol....you do wonder where that notion came from. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> A thirsty Thursday stop in!
> 
> Fitting that I'm drinking a gatorade this afternoon.  No migraine - just wanted something other than water today - after my morning tea of course
> 
> It's sunny gloriously warm day today!  I ran to home depot to pick up one more big pot planter as dh thought he could get of mine that I had - and I bought enough flowers to fill that one.  It felt soooo great to have some warmth!  I now know why I struggle when our weather is cool, cold and downright deep freeze temps!
> 
> DD wants us to come visit this weekend.  I know youngest ds wants to do a trip to the big city with us as he wants/needs to purchase a few items.  But we also have our Garth concert in 2 weeks.  That would make 3 trips in 4 weeks .  The price of gas considering it's a 4.5 hr drive to get there   I guess there will be no extra padding the savings account if we make the trip this weekend.  We will decide tonight.
> 
> Well, I should shuffle a few more papers or do a little shredding.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!




I`d still go pumpkin......chance to see your granddaughter is priceless and a nice family trip is always nice. 




macraven said:


> Playing ketch-up here..
> 
> Been a busy day for me but have caught up on how every one has been doing.
> 
> I have learned to speed read…..so I am
> not two days behind to see how all doing




lol....I know.....if you miss reading for a day or so sometimes you can have 4 pages to catch up on......



keishashadow said:


> Burgers for all, had fresh pineapple = teriyaki one for me, yum.
> 
> seize the Day trip



Oh that sounds good......love teriyaki anything!! 




Breeze is building, but sun is shining brightly, so another walk this morning. I do have a blister on my heel which I`ve covered with molefoam bought in America as the stuff we get over here isn`t as good, too thin. So hopefully that`ll be enough to not make it any worse. 

Should be getting 20+ mph winds this afternoon, so will get out this morning before it gets up, should be less this morning, but being right beside the sea we feel that breeze briskly! 

Think I might make char sui pork spring wraps, fiddly, but nice and with a nice mixed salad will be fresh and light. I think it`ll be far too windy to get the bbq out. 

But, Friday it is.......after my pot of tea, will have breakfast later, then head out our walk when sleeping beauty gets up........


























Have a lovely Friday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Fabulous Friday all.

Hope your walk was nice this morning and your pot of tea was perfect, Schumi.

Yay, a Friday is here.

Sunny start, but those clouds arrive, to make it a mostly cloudy day.  Though 82 degrees makes it nice.  But now, 51 degrees, and house feels a bit cool. All over our local news, tornado was confirmed just North of us, in the next to us state. A one in the scale, so was some damage, but no one hurt or died. Well we were rocking and rolling the other night.

And so, alarm turned off and tea ready.

Weekend ready to commence.  Woot! 

Shorter day for me, with longer lunch.  Yay!


----------



## keishashadow

Going to get (some of) my chores done and hit the pool raft.  

Idly watching the AM news while i kill the 2nd cuppa of they day.  Now that the Depp/Heard trip is over, thot it would be slow for a hot minute with no RL soap opera to follow.   Nope, 1st night of prime time Senate hearings were fascinating but, Brittany Spears came to the rescue for much needed hot mess levity.  Nothing like having the first ex of 55 hours showing up/crash wedding and cause havoc.  

Have a great one all.  Need to get at it and play freezer roulette again. Mama needs some french fries


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, that was weird news, Keisha.  Her first, very short marriage so many years ago.  You just have to ask why?  I’m sure she never kept in touch with him since they broke up.  I hope she is happy, as what happened to her, deserved to finally have a happy ending.  Pool time?  Yay! 

Well no clouds blocking the sun yet.  Love seeing the sunshine pouring through my window.  Woot!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's Friday   It calls for the dancing banana lol

It's cool and cloudy here today.  The forecast is not great for the weekend.  I guess yesterday was the hot(ish) day for the week.  They are calling for rain again today.  

We decided to stay home this weekend.  We have a few small projects we needs to get done so that we can have a fantastic summer.  I told dd last night,  we will be coming 2x this month yet, plus probably one weekend in July, then we have a week together in August - and maybe a camping trip on the August holiday weekend.  So many get together times once these next two weekends are gone.  

The one major task we need to do is replace the bunks on the boat trailer.  It is an easy enough job - if the old ones come off easily and there are no stubborn rusty bolts and other parts once we actually get the boat off the trailer.  Good thing I work at a business where I have access to cranes that can actually lift that boat up, so that dh and boys can easily change them out, and if needed they can have the right tools and materials close to do it.  It's a simple enough job - when the boat isn't sitting on them on the boat trailer 

I am not sure what else is planned for this weekend, but I am sure we will find things to keep us busy.

Well, my tea is done which is my signal to start shuffling some papers around.
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 675235
> Going to get (some of) my chores done and hit the pool raft.
> 
> Idly watching the AM news while i kill the 2nd cuppa of they day.  Now that the Depp/Heard trip is over, thot it would be slow for a hot minute with no RL soap opera to follow.   Nope, 1st night of prime time Senate hearings were fascinating but, Brittany Spears came to the rescue for much needed hot mess levity.  Nothing like having the first ex of 55 hours showing up/crash wedding and cause havoc.
> 
> Have a great one all.  Need to get at it and play freezer roulette again. Mama needs some french fries
> View attachment 675237



lol....there`s always something! 

The Sauvage adverts have started back on tv now, depsite Dior backing him the ads were silently not shown. Good to see him back......he`s been all round the UK recently,......missed every one of them!! 

How`s that tea kettle working out for you???? It`s funny, they`re not a thing over here at all......but yours sounds lovely. 

Cold dinner for us tonight.....boiling hot, but too breezy to get the BBQ out........enjoy those french fries!!




Pumpkin....sounds a lovely weekend you have planned, and yes, you have loads of time going forward and hope you don`t get any rain! 

Have a good one........






Yep, good news on no testing anymore to get into the USA......lots of happy folks over here!! 

Gorgeous day here, but my goodness it`s breezy......lot of washing on the line was dried in no time at all, ironed and put away, my favourite thing to do with laundry! 

Yep, salad tonight for dinner, no cooking except I made some potato salad and cous cous...spicy of course! 

Love a Friday.........


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> Yep, good news on no testing anymore to get into the USA......lots of happy folks over here!!


I was VERY happy to hear that!  It will definitely make trips easier and less stressful.  


schumigirl said:


> Yep, salad tonight for dinner, no cooking except I made some potato salad and cous cous...spicy of course!


Yum!  I LOVE a good potato salad!  

We are having burgers and salad tonight.  It's an easy meal on a Friday night   and it seems like Fridays I really don't want to cook. I asked youngest ds to pick up some buns when he is done his shift.  I love that now if I need something he can pick it up and bring it home.

Well, off to shuffle more papers.


----------



## macraven

Had a busy day for errands 
Decided to do the gym, then grocery shopping and one more task and now back home and now I can just watch the grass grow….

Relaxing on our screened in back porch watching the cows in the pasture across the street 

Yay for it being Friday!

Hope all the homies are doing good!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, that was weird news


Strange day for news, Justin beiber’s having some health issues too


Pumpkin1172 said:


> It calls for the dancing banana


Always welcome 


schumigirl said:


> The Sauvage adverts have started back on tv now


Nice to see them again, the wolf reminds me of one of my long departed keeshonds


schumigirl said:


> How`s that tea kettle working out for you????


Well, i managed to soak it, I’m weird as to cleaning metals before using.  Looks so pretty, beautiful cherry red enamel, sorta hate to set It upon the stove lol. 


schumigirl said:


> Yep, salad tonight for dinner, no cooking except I made some potato salad and cous cous...spicy of course!


I settled upon tuna salad for me, tossed in some dried cranberries and tweaked it a bit to shake things up.  whipped up a Greek sort of pasta salad for myself using odds & ends from tHe week.  Mr is getting grilled shrimp and cajun noodles


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Yum!  I LOVE a good potato salad!


I’m quite leery of eating potato salad that’s not my own.  Pasta salad I appreciate inventiveness and not using same old, same old mayo Based dressing.

potato salad, I want the classic version, thankyouverymuch.  i’ve been unpleasantly surprised by some of the stuff I’ve found in potato salads at pot lucks.


macraven said:


> Relaxing on our screened in back porch watching the cows in the pasture across the street


Moo to you!  Sounds so relaxing.  I gave up on the pool when the clouds rolled in, got chilled.  Used to that warmer southern weather from last week i guess


----------



## macraven

Where is soniam?

She has not been posting and is missed here!


So are many more that have not dropped in!

I have been counting noses and hope the homies will give us a shout out….


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Slow, sloooowwww, ssssssssssllllllllllllloooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww day here.  The phone isn't even ringing.  If I knew I wasn't going to use some banked holiday time over the summer, I would be leaving work early today.  It just makes for a long day.  

No rain.  The clouds went away but it is super windy now.  I don't think it will be a sit outside and enjoy the weekend type of night.  

Counting the minutes now until 4:30.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I was VERY happy to hear that!  It will definitely make trips easier and less stressful.
> 
> Yum!  I LOVE a good potato salad!
> 
> We are having burgers and salad tonight.  It's an easy meal on a Friday night   and it seems like Fridays I really don't want to cook. I asked youngest ds to pick up some buns when he is done his shift.  I love that now if I need something he can pick it up and bring it home.
> 
> Well, off to shuffle more papers.




It is the best news for all of us. 

Home made potato salad is the best! Yes, nice for ds to be able to pick up items for you......




macraven said:


> Had a busy day for errands
> Decided to do the gym, then grocery shopping and one more task and now back home and now I can just watch the grass grow….
> 
> Relaxing on our screened in back porch watching the cows in the pasture across the street
> 
> Yay for it being Friday!
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing good!




That is a busy day......does sound lovely watching the wildlife around you......and yes, even being retired, Friday is still a lovely feeling. 




keishashadow said:


> Strange day for news, Justin beiber’s having some health issues too
> 
> Always welcome
> 
> Nice to see them again, the wolf reminds me of one of my long departed keeshonds
> 
> Well, i managed to soak it, I’m weird as to cleaning metals before using.  Looks so pretty, beautiful cherry red enamel, sorta hate to set It upon the stove lol.
> 
> I settled upon tuna salad for me, tossed in some dried cranberries and tweaked it a bit to shake things up.  whipped up a Greek sort of pasta salad for myself using odds & ends from tHe week.  Mr is getting grilled shrimp and cajun noodles
> 
> I’m quite leery of eating potato salad that’s not my own.  Pasta salad I appreciate inventiveness and not using same old, same old mayo Based dressing.
> 
> potato salad, I want the classic version, thankyouverymuch.  i’ve been unpleasantly surprised by some of the stuff I’ve found in potato salads at pot lucks.
> 
> Moo to you!  Sounds so relaxing.  I gave up on the pool when the clouds rolled in, got chilled.  Used to that warmer southern weather from last week i guess




One of the nicest potato salads I ever tasted was odd.....boile eggs chopped up, bacon and green onions......it was delicious. I do recreate that one now and again....but oddest one had grated cheese added.......wth!!!! It was not nice. 

I adore dried cranberries in a salad....one of my favourites!! 

Tea kettle sounds good....and yes, weird one for Justin Bieber.....





macraven said:


> Where is soniam?
> 
> She has not been posting and is missed here!
> 
> 
> So are many more that have not dropped in!
> 
> I have been counting noses and hope the homies will give us a shout out….



I think she posted elsewhere on the Dis recently.........





Enjoyed some very nice white wine tonight......had a delivery before we left for Florida, hadn`t tried it till tonight. Very nice. Enjoyed some salt and vinegar crisps too......

Won`t be long till we head to bed....watching a thriller about Jack the Ripper.....makes me want to watch From Hell with Johnny Depp.....might do that tomorrow night. 

Plan a lazy day tomorrow, do some baking for church fayre tomorrow afternoon and bacon for breakfast........that`s the plans for now.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Where is soniam?
> 
> She has not been posting and is missed here!
> 
> 
> So are many more that have not dropped in!
> 
> I have been counting noses and hope the homies will give us a shout out….


believe she was doing the d23 convention in DL, isn’t it going on now, can’t say, bit out of the loop.

release the hounds…scooby doo er Soniam, where are you?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I had noticed @soniam  hasn't posted.  Also a few others @cam757 , @Sue M and a few others.  

@Charade67  I hope your studies don't keep you too busy and your able to find some time to relax and take a little time for you too


----------



## Charade67

Pumpkin1172 said:


> @Charade67 I hope your studies don't keep you too busy and your able to find some time to relax and take a little time for you too



My editing class is slowly making me insane. I thought this class would be fun, but…………..



I’ll try to come back later with a real post.


----------



## macraven

Very amazing I could understand what you wrote


----------



## Charade67

Late check in for me. It was a very frustrating day. The problem I am having with my editing class is that the assigned textbook is for 2021, but the editing software we are using is the most recent, 2022 version.  I am trying to do the exercises and following the instructions in the book, but the examples shown in the book don't always match what I see on my computer screen. Just enough stuff has changed from one version to the next to make it really confusing. I have had to email my professor at least once each week.  Today I got to a point where I couldn't do anything else until I heard back from my professor, so dh and I decided to go see Jurassic World.  We didn't get home until almost 1:00 which is why I am still up so late. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I can totally relate. I would meal plan, then cook what was on the plan for the week. Dh and boys would clear the table, and do the dishes. I was also lucky at the time that youngest ds wasn't working, and the vid was still here, and they had remote learning, so I would pay him to help with the chores, sweeping, vacuuming, mopping of the floors, and cleaning the entrance as well and wiping down the bathrooms. We are a tidy bunch for the most part, so it was easy for me to do a more " mom clean" for an hour on the weekend.


I have not been able to get myself into a good rhythm yet.  I hope to improve next sub term when I am only taking 2 classes instead of 3. 



keishashadow said:


> Usually, right after car is freshly waxed here. in my family a bird’s calling card upon your self or item was considered good luck. Famy a superstitious lot, yet no clue where that idea came from


Eww. I once got hit in the head and part of the face while selling Girl Scout Cookies. It didn't feel very lucky. Thankfully we were outside a Walmart so I could go inside to their bathroom and wash it out of my hair and off my glasses. 



Lynne G said:


> All over our local news, tornado was confirmed just North of us, in the next to us state. A one in the scale, so was some damage, but no one hurt or died. Well we were rocking and rolling the other night.


Glad no one was hurt. 



schumigirl said:


> How`s that tea kettle working out for you???? It`s funny, they`re not a thing over here at all......but yours sounds lovely.


B is our tea drinker. I suggested getting her a tea kettle so she could have a proper cup of tea. I'll have to check to see if she can have an electric one in the dorm.



schumigirl said:


> Yep, good news on no testing anymore to get into the USA......lots of happy folks over here!!


Great news!



macraven said:


> Relaxing on our screened in back porch watching the cows in the pasture across the street


That is so cool. The other night we though we heard a sheep bleating when we cam home. There is a small farm behind us, so that is probably where it came from.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Slow, sloooowwww, ssssssssssllllllllllllloooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww day here. The phone isn't even ringing. If I knew I wasn't going to use some banked holiday time over the summer, I would be leaving work early today. It just makes for a long day.


Sounds like many of the days I have. 

Guess I will try to get some sleep now.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Late check in for me. It was a very frustrating day. The problem I am having with my editing class is that the assigned textbook is for 2021, but the editing software we are using is the most recent, 2022 version.  I am trying to do the exercises and following the instructions in the book, but the examples shown in the book don't always match what I see on my computer screen. Just enough stuff has changed from one version to the next to make it really confusing. I have had to email my professor at least once each week.  Today I got to a point where I couldn't do anything else until I heard back from my professor, so dh and I decided to go see Jurassic World.  We didn't get home until almost 1:00 which is why I am still up so late.
> 
> 
> I have not been able to get myself into a good rhythm yet.  I hope to improve next sub term when I am only taking 2 classes instead of 3.
> 
> 
> Eww. I once got hit in the head and part of the face while selling Girl Scout Cookies. It didn't feel very lucky. Thankfully we were outside a Walmart so I could go inside to their bathroom and wash it out of my hair and off my glasses.
> 
> 
> Glad no one was hurt.
> 
> 
> B is our tea drinker. I suggested getting her a tea kettle so she could have a proper cup of tea. I'll have to check to see if she can have an electric one in the dorm.
> 
> 
> Great news!
> 
> 
> That is so cool. The other night we though we heard a sheep bleating when we cam home. There is a small farm behind us, so that is probably where it came from.
> 
> 
> Sounds like many of the days I have.
> 
> Guess I will try to get some sleep now.



I think what is confusing is, we just call them kettles, not specifically tea kettles. I have another for the Aga that`s obviously not electric, don`t use that much. But we never leave tea to brew on a stove/cooker the way some folks say they do, we make it in a warmed teapot. 

Hope you settle with the course, sounds frustrating having to email the professor so often. What is the qualification you`ll get at the end of it? 

And was the JP movie good? Think we`ll go see it at some point. Hopefully you`ll get a good sleep now.






Wild and woolly Saturday morning here......supposed to be brilliant sunshine, but very cloudy at the minute and fairly warm too. 

Absolutely no plans whatsoever today.......enjoyed bacon for breakfast, planning to do a mini charcuterie board for both of us at lunch and making Thai coconut chicken for dinner tonight, will be hot and spicy trying to decide whether to make it a curry or make a broth and have it like a noodle bowl. 

I do have some rosemary focaccia bread in the oven right now for lunch, our rosemary is growing in abundance this year, as are all the herbs. 

Time for second pot of tea I think......





























Happy Saturday​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah a happy Saturday is here.  

Very sunny start, 65 out, with 78 the high.  Little cooler day.  May even put pants on.  Boo. But no jacket then.  Clouds to be forming mid morning, making a mostly cloudy day.  But for now, enjoying the sunshine with my tea.  

Breakfast already made, pancakes with some bacon and home fries.  DH is a good son already, and older one just came down, saying not feeling well, his stomach is bothering him.  Told him to take some of my tea, and some medicine, and go back to bed.  I hope he is feeling better when he decides to get moving.  I swear I heard little one around 3 am, so unless she is not feeling well, I don’t expect to see her anytime soon.  And so, this tends to be our Saturday, a relaxing one, with a bigger breakfast, wash being done and a quiet home in the early morning. So far, it’s this Saturday, except for a not feeling well older one. 

This, last load in the washer is the bathroom towels,  Gathered them all earlier, and take my long, hot shower after I get them out of the dryer. I hang many of the clothes, but I always use the dryer for towels and sometimes the sheets.  

Charade, I hope class is getting easier soon.  I’m still not sure we will go see that Dino movie.  Did you enjoy it? 

Potato salad does always taste better when you make it, or my sister makes a good one too.  Not my favorite, but I do like it, and sometimes make the German type, as I’m not fond of tasting the mayo with the more usual or what’s called the American kind. Both are easy to make.  And a nice side in bbq meals this time of year.

Thus, hope all enjoy this Saturday.  Almost the middle of June.  Wow, this month is flying by.  And hehe, our local school district still has a week to go, before school lets out this coming Thursday.  Should then make afternoon traffic a little less. I like when the Summer comes, as commuting in the later afternoon, and sometimes catch working school zones, and when the senior high lets out first, the traffic increases.  So with no school, the afternoon commute is about 10 minutes less. Woot!


----------



## keishashadow

another cloudy day here but, supposed to be nice & sunny/hot next week…just what we lizards of the world love 

my hair stylist has closed her salon for the next 4-5 months as having surgery on her shoulder.  Absolutely detest the process of finding a new girl.  i’ve gone thru it multiple times starting long before the pandemic.  Lots of job hopping among the younger set it seems.  

I remembered great reviews I’ve heard over the years for a woman who has a small salon in nearby town, no other stylists employed there tho.

I don’t need to be refreshed until middle of July, was shocked her earliest appts for color/cut are already booking into 2nd week that month.  I guess that means she’s either good or cheap…hopefully, both



Charade67 said:


> My editing class is slowly making me insane. I thought this class would be fun, but…………..
> 
> View attachment 675366
> 
> I’ll try to come back later with a real post.


you know, that does sorta resemble you!


Charade67 said:


> Today I got to a point where I couldn't do anything else until I heard back from my professor, so dh and I decided to go see Jurassic World.


Makes perfect sense to me.  Not sure if that’s a good thing or not


Charade67 said:


> I hope to improve next sub term when I am only taking 2 classes instead of 3.


I found myself taking a sharp breath in when you indicated a full schedule out of the gate.  I had a hard time when I went back even working just part-time.  My brain was just slow to engage in structured learning/writing if that makes any sense.  It did come back to me tho, thankfully

Sounds as though you are working like a dog to get it all done.  It should be much more doable next semester with a lighter load.


Charade67 said:


> Eww. I once got hit in the head and part of the face while selling Girl Scout Cookies. It didn't feel very lucky.


I do think it’s one of those made-up things they say to make you feel better in a poopy situation lol


schumigirl said:


> But we never leave tea to brew on a stove/cooker the way some folks say they do, we make it in a warmed teapot.


I’ve never seen an electric teapot in a store.  Not that I was looking.  Don’t know anyone here who has one.  We put a kettle on the stove, turn it on and then pour it into a mug with a tea bag.  Well, that’s if I’m being fancy.  Normally, just run water thru my Keurig or MW a mug of it 

i’ll pause here to give you a chance to pick yourself up off the floor    Believe it or not, I am in possession of my Mom’s silver tea service.  I actually bought it for her after I started working.  She had always dreamed of having one & she proudly had it displayed on dining room buffet.   It’s carefully packed away now.  Haven’t looked at it in years as I’d likely be compelled to start polishing it.  nuhuh not going to happen anytime soon


schumigirl said:


> Happy Saturday


I love the sheep meme hahahahahaha


Lynne G said:


> Breakfast already made, pancakes with some bacon and home fries.


Crap, now I feel compelled to put some effort into today’s breakfast.  The mr took a stroll, i skipped it as foot still swelling up a bit after being beat up on Long Beach walks (worth it!).   Guess I’ll go root around for some bacon and surprise him.  

did try making those frozen hash brown patties in airfryer…shocked how good they came out with just a spritz of oil on them.  Almost healthy


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> another cloudy day here but, supposed to be nice & sunny/hot next week…just what we lizards of the world love
> 
> my hair stylist has closed her salon for the next 4-5 months as having surgery on her shoulder.  Absolutely detest the process of finding a new girl.  i’ve gone thru it multiple times starting long before the pandemic.  Lots of job hopping among the younger set it seems.
> 
> I remembered great reviews I’ve heard over the years for a woman who has a small salon in nearby town, no other stylists employed there tho.
> 
> I don’t need to be refreshed until middle of July, was shocked her earliest appts for color/cut are already booking into 2nd week that month.  I guess that means she’s either good or cheap…hopefully, both
> 
> 
> you know, that does sorta resemble you!
> 
> Makes perfect sense to me.  Not sure if that’s a good thing or not
> 
> I found myself taking a sharp breath in when you indicated a full schedule out of the gate.  I had a hard time when I went back even working just part-time.  My brain was just slow to engage in structured learning/writing if that makes any sense.  It did come back to me tho, thankfully
> 
> Sounds as though you are working like a dog to get it all done.  It should be much more doable next semester with a lighter load.
> 
> I do think it’s one of those made-up things they say to make you feel better in a poopy situation lol
> 
> I’ve never seen an electric teapot in a store.  Not that I was looking.  Don’t know anyone here who has one.  We put a kettle on the stove, turn it on and then pour it into a mug with a tea bag.  Well, that’s if I’m being fancy.  Normally, just run water thru my Keurig or MW a mug of it
> 
> i’ll pause here to give you a chance to pick yourself up off the floor    Believe it or not, I am in possession of my Mom’s silver tea service.  I actually bought it for her after I started working.  She had always dreamed of having one & she proudly had it displayed on dining room buffet.   It’s carefully packed away now.  Haven’t looked at it in years as I’d likely be compelled to start polishing it.  nuhuh not going to happen anytime soon
> 
> I love the sheep meme hahahahahaha
> 
> Crap, now I feel compelled to put some effort into today’s breakfast.  The mr took a stroll, i skipped it as foot still swelling up a bit after being beat up on Long Beach walks (worth it!).   Guess I’ll go root around for some bacon and surprise him.
> 
> did try making those frozen hash brown patties in airfryer…shocked how good they came out with just a spritz of oil on them.  Almost healthy



We lizards must unite!!! 

And hope that foot doesn`t bother you too much.....a nice bit of bacon will do you the world of good......any excuse......lol......and rest up nicely!

It is a pain to find the right stylists, hopefully this one you find will be ok at least till you can go back to the regular one who is closed for a while! Very frustrating. 

Microwave tea.............??????????








Does not compute.........lol.....jk.......

Yes, no one I know in America has or wants an electric kettle......I love the sound of your mum`s Silver Tea service......oh you have to bring it out and yes, get that polish out and have it gleaming!!! Then have tea....a proper tea.....sounds wonderful. 

Tom already grimaces at how many tea pots and tea services we have! I`m British of course I have a lot 

lol...I liked that meme a lot!!






Laziest of days here......it`s bloomin hot, but 27mph winds, trees are billowing around us and even the birds are hiding. Sea looks wild but pretty as the sun is shining. 

Decided to have Fish and Chips from the chippie tonight instead of making Thai Chicken, my husband has a notion for them. No problems from me........

But, time for more tea.....after Janet`s talk of her lovely tea service, I`ll bring out one of the nicer ones rather than our everyday sets.


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> I found myself taking a sharp breath in when you indicated a full schedule out of the gate. I had a hard time when I went back even working just part-time. My brain was just slow to engage in structured learning/writing if that makes any sense. It did come back to me tho, thankfully


I had forgotten that the last time I took classes I wasn't working, so that made it a lot easier.  The way our school does online classes is each semester is divided into 8 week sub terms, so you are basically getting one semester's worth of a class in an 8 week period. The last 2 weeks of this month are going to be brutal because the 2 sub terms overlap those weeks. So for 2 weeks I will be taking 5 classes at the same time. 


keishashadow said:


> my hair stylist has closed her salon for the next 4-5 months as having surgery on her shoulder. Absolutely detest the process of finding a new girl. i’ve gone thru it multiple times starting long before the pandemic. Lots of job hopping among the younger set it seems.


I hope you are able to find someone you like.



schumigirl said:


> Yes, no one I know in America has or wants an electric kettle....


I am thinking of getting one for B if it is allowed in the dorms. She can't use a regular kettle since she has no access to a stove. 

I'm waiting for some files to download so I can attempt to do my editing project.  I'm also finally getting my from steps stained. Can't wait to see how that's going to look.


----------



## keishashadow

Oh, Charade, that sounds daunting.  You will look back on having accomplished this with rightful pride.

Lizards of the world unite!   They must be onto something, having hung around so long here.

carole - i could feel the disturbance in the force re the MW water .   Generally, do use the keurig for simplicity.  However, do like the idea of having the kettle of hot water ready when making certain dishes etc. 

silly but, there’s something comforting to me about the sound of a kettle’s whistle, reminds me of my childhood I suppose.

glad to see the secrets of dumbledore is on HBO, missed it in the theater

just finished ep 4 of this season’s Stranger Things.  I am very pleased to see it revert back to it’s prime of season one.  Surprised to see it turn rather dark and adult, nice to see horror not entirely dumbed down…

HHN, are you listening? 

Lizards of the world, unite!


----------



## Lynne G

Me too, Keisha, my mom loved tea, and always had a kettle that whistled. Hehe, her’s was metal one, painted like a fish. Mine is just red metal.  It’s how I know to fill my teapot, when I hear that whistle.  

Ooh, being a bit of a night owl. Hehe, because took an after dinner nap. DH was restless last night, so I guess as I’m getting older, I need to catch up my sleep. 

Hehe, little one ordered online a music disc set, that older one had opened when it came.  Teasing over the selection of that boy band.  They tend to like the same music, but sometimes she likes other more then him, like pop stuff I get annoyed hearing in the car radio, when she changes the channel.  

And so, was a request for Chinese tonight.  Older one said he’s feeling better, and I think Chinese was a good choice. A local place I feel very safe, as they have never used msg, and tonight was delicious.  Picked it up just as they had just finished packing it up.  It’s about a 6 or 7 minutes drive away, so was still very hot when we ate it.  I use their hot mustard on my egg roll.  Sinuses cleared nicely.  LoL 

This, made some tea, as house feels cool enough, with a throw.  Getting tired, so may get that bedtime routine started soon.  Little one is still wide awake, chatting online with friends.  Older one went to bed, as DH. Older one has to work tomorrow.  Did call out today, as he did not look good first thing in the morning.  I’d say it was either something he ate the night before, or a stomach virus that is a day or so one.  Will see how he feels tomorrow morning. Did take medicine all day today.  

And so, a light  on left for those that need a little light in the wee hours.  Yep, a drink of water, a midnight snack, or a trip to the bathroom.  No stubbed toes, please.


----------



## Lynne G

It’s raining enough I can hear it.  Sunday it is, and a rainy Sunday for us.  Guess the trash cans will be wet when they are pulled to the curb this evening.  Have some grocery shopping to do, and alarm already set. Tea hot and quiet, well, almost quiet.  DH was up before me.  So decided scrambled eggs, with peppers and cheese.  Easy, and then he’ll be out the door soon enough.  Then I will have quiet, with ack, not an infomercial show, dodging them as surfing through the channels.  Unless news, not much new shows in the early hours, nor generally on the weekends too. Time of year for repeats, with shows from years ago too.  But at least something to watch.  May pop in a movie if nothing soon catches my eye. 

Thus, a day of rest, with an earlier bedtime, as that Monday feeling, fast weekend went by, will be tomorrow morning. 

Have a restful Sunday all.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Oh, Charade, that sounds daunting.  You will look back on having accomplished this with rightful pride.
> 
> Lizards of the world unite!   They must be onto something, having hung around so long here.
> 
> carole - i could feel the disturbance in the force re the MW water .   Generally, do use the keurig for simplicity.  However, do like the idea of having the kettle of hot water ready when making certain dishes etc.
> 
> silly but, there’s something comforting to me about the sound of a kettle’s whistle, reminds me of my childhood I suppose.
> 
> glad to see the secrets of dumbledore is on HBO, missed it in the theater
> 
> just finished ep 4 of this season’s Stranger Things.  I am very pleased to see it revert back to it’s prime of season one.  Surprised to see it turn rather dark and adult, nice to see horror not entirely dumbed down…
> 
> HHN, are you listening?
> 
> Lizards of the world, unite! View attachment 675594



lol......love that meme!! We can be lizards together 

Yes, I`m with you with the whistling kettle.....always a nice sound. I`ve weirdly seen folks on here describe making tea on the stove, or in a mug.....odd. Will forgive you the microwave tea as it`s you......

But, yes, the electric kettle we use for most things, it`s funny how it`s not a thing in America, well, not common. 






Lovely morning for us, slept late, did some housework then had brunch, all fresh produce so it was absolutely delicious. 

Started off warm and sunny but the breeze is still prevalent and bringing dark clouds that are now looming over us. At least it`s dry and not at all cold.

Watching the Azerbaijan Grand Prix....not the most exciting so far, hopefully it`ll improve. 

Roast leg of lamb for dinner tonight, will make a red wine and rosemary sauce and some garlic roast potatoes to go with it and maybe some roasted carrots too. Love that garlic and rosemary aroma in the kitchen. 

Booked to see Top Gun tomorrow, quite looking forward to it despite not being the biggest fan of the movies, should be good though as many seem to like it.

Time for another pot of real tea.......


----------



## keishashadow

Was supposed to be a nice quiet morning

at least once a week I go thru booked upcoming travel reservations.  Checking for better rates, types of rooms to open up, etc.

nearly feLL off the couch when i saw our flight down to MCO in September was pushed ahead 6 hours…effectively cutting out HHN that night.



on just a sip of coffee, managed to grab a room at the inn to come in a day earlier, all the while keeping #1 in hand JIK Spirit gave me a hard time…of course, said the horse.

remove United & insert Spirit here



All good, unless they decide to throw another curve ball between now & then Lol



Lynne G said:


> Will see how he feels tomorrow morning


All better?  Allergies were rough here yesterday for everyone I spoke to that has, not sure what was blowing


schumigirl said:


> Will forgive you the microwave tea as it`s you......





schumigirl said:


> Watching the Azerbaijan Grand Prix


Not sure i could say that once, let alone three times, fast.


schumigirl said:


> Roast leg of lamb for dinner tonight


Fancy stuffs!  DH & DS doing dinner & top gun, i plan on just having left over Romanian steak i grilled yesterday.  Don’t often make it but, it does tenderize a not so stellar cut of sirloin well enough.

have a great day all, squeeze all the weekend you can


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, I absolutely hated when SW changed my flights that one year.  Lost a full day of fun. Hope no more changes for ya in the vacation times.  Yeah, could have been his allergies. He’s been medicating in general, so as to breathe.  It’s been quite a few rounds of loud rain, with some thunder, all morning, so other than inside having to deal with plants inside his work, he should be fine today.  I think he just needed a day of rest, though I think he has only the next day, before he gets a two day break.  

Salon visit this week.  I’m so ready for it.  And little one is fed up with her hair.  So, she may come with me, as usually my hair lady can fit her in, as I wait for that color to cover my white. She’s deciding cutting shorter, or layers.  She has that lots of hair, though even though it’s thin, it does get heavy feeling when long.  Think almost down to her tush again.  It’s been months since she cut 6 inches off.  Older one really needs a good haircut too, but he’s been remiss to make an appointment.  I may tell him she’s coming to the house with her scissors.  He really needs a haircut, and beard trimming.

Well, have not heard little one yet.  May ask her to get moving soon.  She wants to do a Costco run.  I swear from the time it opens, I have never seen their parking lot not full of cars.  But I’m of the one that likes to get there when they first open.  The fact that it’s almost the time they open, I doubt we will be there then.  Yesterday, she was so late getting up, we didn’t get going until 1 pm.  But as First Watch was open until 3pm, we enjoyed a brunch there without waiting for a booth.  Was a lovely time, and  would go there again for breakfast, lunch or brunch.  But as was late, exclaimed it was after 4 pm by the time we go to the mall.  Yeah, when you get a late start. Just saying.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Was supposed to be a nice quiet morning
> View attachment 675697
> at least once a week I go thru booked upcoming travel reservations.  Checking for better rates, types of rooms to open up, etc.
> 
> nearly feLL off the couch when i saw our flight down to MCO in September was pushed ahead 6 hours…effectively cutting out HHN that night.
> 
> View attachment 675695
> 
> on just a sip of coffee, managed to grab a room at the inn to come in a day earlier, all the while keeping #1 in hand JIK Spirit gave me a hard time…of course, said the horse.
> 
> remove United & insert Spirit here
> 
> View attachment 675699
> 
> All good, unless they decide to throw another curve ball between now & then Lol
> 
> 
> All better?  Allergies were rough here yesterday for everyone I spoke to that has, not sure what was blowing
> 
> View attachment 675700
> 
> Not sure i could say that once, let alone three times, fast.
> 
> Fancy stuffs!  DH & DS doing dinner & top gun, i plan on just having left over Romanian steak i grilled yesterday.  Don’t often make it but, it does tenderize a not so stellar cut of sirloin well enough.
> 
> have a great day all, squeeze all the weekend you can



lol....youse is very special!!!! 

What a carry on with the flights!!! I`d have needed a glass of something to deal with that mess........glad it all worked out though and you managed to get something for the day earlier.......what stress though when you see that change!!! Did you get the same hotel ok?? 

Hope they enjoy TG today, let me know what they think of it......I hope we enjoy it though. And turns out I did book the reclining seats after all. So that`s a bonus. 

Romanian steaks????? 

Our butcher has convinced us we can now do skirt steak, a very cheap cut usually on the BBQ as with regular steak. His advice was cut against the grain and marinade it well.......I`ve yet to be convinced, as that cut should be cooked for hours usually. Not bought it yet, not sure I will to be honest. 

You enjoy rest of your weekend too.......




Garlic, Rosemary, Red Wine and Lamb all cooking together smells de-lic-ious!!! 

Roast potatoes will be popped in soon and we`ll eat around 6ish.....cannot wait for this dish tonight, one of our favourites. I know lamb is not for everyone but cooked correctly it is divine!

Been a quiet day which has been nice, GP was fun in the end, not the best though, chatted to some friends and caught up with mum and my cousin. Planning to meet up with friends this week if we can, trying to get back into our old routine again. 

And sun is still shining I`m glad to say and breeze is diminishing..........


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday morning Sans family 







Lynne G said:


> Robo, good to hear from you, and enjoying your coffee this morning. Nice to be planning your next stay with son and wife. Hope your morning and rest of this Sunday is lovely.



Good morning. enjoy your tea.




schumigirl said:


> Thank you Robbie.....he is loving the new firm and is enjoying the new challenges of a new position.



Always good to hear our children are happy and advancing in the careers they love.




keishashadow said:


> another cloudy day here but, supposed to be nice & sunny/hot next week…just what we lizards of the world love



Enjoy your lizard weather.



keishashadow said:


> my hair stylist has closed her salon for the next 4-5 months as having surgery on her shoulder. Absolutely detest the process of finding a new girl. i’ve gone thru it multiple times starting long before the pandemic. Lots of job hopping among the younger set it seems.


Hope you are able to find someone to do your hair.



keishashadow said:


> Lizards of the world, unite!








keishashadow said:


> nearly feLL off the couch when i saw our flight down to MCO in September was pushed ahead 6 hours…effectively cutting out HHN that night.



The airlines seem to be doing a lot of messing with original times on flights.


I Know Schumi was glad to hear her guy Mikey was in for HHN.




He’s having coffee this morning contemplating HHN



Universal release more information on Houses and tickets



Heard the news yesterday that Rob Zombie has done a remake of The Munsters.
Here’s some of the family. His wife is playing Lily Munster.



Charade hang in there with the classes.


Mac hope you are doing well.


Pumkin hope the boat works go well.


Just sitting and having my coffee this morning.

I was able to make the reservations the family wanted for end of June into July at Universal. Don’t usually make many reservation, but think it will be busy so better to be safe then sorry.

I read that the UMH Tours are sold out for September. Was glad I make my reservation when I did. I guess we all talked it up to well on the boards LOL.

Not much happening here. We are supposed to hit 98 in a couple of days if the weather folks are right. We have had the most beautiful weather so far. Warm in the daytime and cool at night.

I have been cleaning in my office. It is shocking how much stuff one can accumulate. I made a vow when we were so sick in January that I would go through all the closets and rooms in the house and get rid of things that we don’t need. Don’t want our children to have to wade through things If something happens to us. I have seen that nightmare play out many times. We are not pack rats in any form, but its always nice to clean out and organize. I have been delivering everything to two local charity shops. Nice to know that they can benefit.


Going to make some brunch and then do a little cleaning in the garden



Shout out to Tink, Sonaim, Pumpkin, Lori, Buckeev, Bobbi68 and all the Sans family.


Have a wonderful Sunday


----------



## macraven

Those pictures are the best Robbie!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Sunday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 675719
> 
> View attachment 675717
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning. enjoy your tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always good to hear our children are happy and advancing in the careers they love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your lizard weather.
> 
> 
> Hope you are able to find someone to do your hair.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 675725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The airlines seem to be doing a lot of messing with original times on flights.
> 
> 
> I Know Schumi was glad to hear her guy Mikey was in for HHN.
> View attachment 675723
> 
> View attachment 675724
> 
> He’s having coffee this morning contemplating HHN
> View attachment 675722
> 
> 
> Universal release more information on Houses and tickets
> View attachment 675718
> 
> 
> Heard the news yesterday that Rob Zombie has done a remake of The Munsters.
> Here’s some of the family. His wife is playing Lily Munster.
> View attachment 675721
> 
> 
> Charade hang in there with the classes.
> 
> 
> Mac hope you are doing well.
> 
> 
> Pumkin hope the boat works go well.
> 
> 
> Just sitting and having my coffee this morning.
> 
> I was able to make the reservations the family wanted for end of June into July at Universal. Don’t usually make many reservation, but think it will be busy so better to be safe then sorry.
> 
> I read that the UMH Tours are sold out for September. Was glad I make my reservation when I did. I guess we all talked it up to well on the boards LOL.
> 
> Not much happening here. We are supposed to hit 98 in a couple of days if the weather folks are right. We have had the most beautiful weather so far. Warm in the daytime and cool at night.
> 
> I have been cleaning in my office. It is shocking how much stuff one can accumulate. I made a vow when we were so sick in January that I would go through all the closets and rooms in the house and get rid of things that we don’t need. Don’t want our children to have to wade through things If something happens to us. I have seen that nightmare play out many times. We are not pack rats in any form, but its always nice to clean out and organize. I have been delivering everything to two local charity shops. Nice to know that they can benefit.
> 
> 
> Going to make some brunch and then do a little cleaning in the garden
> 
> 
> 
> Shout out to Tink, Sonaim, Pumpkin, Lori, Buckeev, Bobbi68 and all the Sans family.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday
> 
> View attachment 675716
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 675720



Hey Robbie......

I`m not a Rob Zombie fan, but I will give this a try, hard to beat the 1960`s show though.........and yes, I was thrilled when it was made public about Halloween.......although I think most folks knew it was coming.......

Glad you have your trip sorted with some plans, it`s not far away now.....

Yes, we have clear outs every so often for the charity store, and we`re always amazed at how much stuff we have collected. Even with clearouts. We have several large areas of attic space and that`s where most things end up before we clear it. 

Brunch and some gardening sounds nice....have a great day.......




Dinner was lush! We ate far too much lamb, but it was gorgeous. 

Trying to decide which movie to watch tonight, we watched Halloween Kills last night......dreadful movie!!! But we had to see it to the end......wish we hadn`t bothered. 

Had a downpour of rain earlier, but sun is back out and is quite lovely tonight again, wind is easing as trees aren`t billowing as much out there. 

Gonna be a nice day tomorrow........


----------



## Lynne G

Good to see your post, Robo.  Nice to have settled the upcoming end of June trip. And enjoying your coffee.  Take care.


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Those pictures are the best Robbie!



Thanks Mac I do love a good meme.

Always like to see what Carole and Janet come up with. They are fun and make a soul smile for sure.



schumigirl said:


> Hey Robbie......
> 
> I`m not a Rob Zombie fan, but I will give this a try, hard to beat the 1960`s show though.........and yes, I was thrilled when it was made public about Halloween.......although I think most folks knew it was coming.......



I can‘t say I’am a big fan of his either, but I might be if this Munsters remake is as awesome as it’s sounds.

 I did like watching the Munsters and Adam‘s Family when I was young.




schumigirl said:


> Glad you have your trip sorted with some plans, it`s not far away now.....



I was talking to to son and daughter in law about the trip last week. It will be so nice to get away for a short trip.





schumigirl said:


> Yes, we have clear outs every so often for the charity store, and we`re always amazed at how much stuff we have collected. Even with clearouts. We have several large areas of attic space and that`s where most things end up before we clear it.



We have a big room upstairs thats over the garage that was a play room for the previous owners kiddo’s’. We use it for storage. That will be one of the last areas for my clean out Project. Not really looking forward to that. There is luggage, and some seasonal decorations to go through.




schumigirl said:


> Brunch and some gardening sounds nice....have a great day......


Thank you. We had a nice country breakfast for brunch.


Your lamb dinner sounded delicious.



Lynne G said:


> Good to see your post, Robo. Nice to have settled the upcoming end of June trip. And enjoying your coffee. Take care.



Thanks Lynne. Coffee was good this morning.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Romanian steaks


Interesting marinade to un-toughen chewie cuts of steak.  A1 steak sauce, honey, Dijon & bit of soy sauce…easy peasy.

rob zombie is an acquired taste for sure lol. His music is often just a bit too much for me after a song or two. Did thing his scare zone was one of the best thus far.  Do have a fond spot for all things pumpkins in the trees and my buddy Sam tho Too 

intriguing to see what he does with the munsterS.  Like Robbie, among my favs as a child.  Islands of delight in a sea of homogeneous mediocrity.

wow, tours r sold out already for HHN in September    I do wish they’d release the multi day tix anytime soon.

waiting for SWA to call me back. Just noticed the mr’s last name was ahem mis-spelled on upcoming reservation.  I surely get the dodo bird award for that one.  Main concern is his pre-check won’t populate over.  

I didn’t use his middle initial on recent spirit reservation, he had to wait in long line at PIT.  We were already cutting it short as such an early am flight.  had to file an exception with TSA to determine what the issue was.  At least able to fix it on way home & he didn’t land on the dreaded no-fly list!


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, well tell you a funny or not, Keisha.  DH filled out little one’s first passport, and spelled her middle name wrong.  Didn’t really notice until later, and we had no issues thankfully. And when I filled out hers when renewing, I did spell it right, and now her full name on passport is right.  Scary, as I know filling out a name on the web can make issues when you don’t see the typing error you did in filling out a name or other important info.

Ah, after all that rain, was almost too humid.  Got way warm feeling, so ditched the pants.  Costco trip was successful, as well as a stop at a grocery store.  At the grocery store, saw a large pack of ground beef that was marked down to a price I was almost shocked to see.  So, what do you do with all that ground beef, after getting steaks at the other place?  Make burgers on the grill with the first pound and a little more.  The other three pounds went into three freezer bags, and went into the freezer.  Will be fine for burgers, meatballs, or as meat for taco/ burrito later. Fries and onion rings in the air fryer, with cut up carrots and peppers sautéed in some butter on the grill.  And since we did a Target run, favorite brand of ice cream little one has, was there, in her preferred flavor.  It was a nice dessert.  We don’t usually have dessert, but sometimes nice to enjoy ice cream, when such a warm night.

So, trash is out, and close to ready for bed time routine.  Leaving that most perfect night ligh for all to see in the wee hours, when all dark, if needing to see a little better going to the bathroom or kitchen:

 Hehe, enjoin hearing about HHN coming this Fall.

Have a most peaceful and good night’s sleep.  Warning though.  Means waking up to a Monday.


----------



## Charade67

Just submitted my editing project. It was an extremely frustrating project. We had to edit a video where a guy tells a story about losing his wallet. We had to edit in what is known as b-roll footage - clips showing what he is talking about. For example, when he talks about looking for the wallet on a bus, we need video of him doing just that. Some of the footage didn't even match what he was talking about. He kept talking about going to the main student dining hall, but all of the b-roll video showed him at the food court in a completely different part of the campus. We had to add a graphic showing he was "Ryan Parker - university Student", but in the video he referred to himself as James. I did the best I could and submitted the assignment. I have too much other stress to deal with right now. 

This morning my mom was admitted to the hospital again. My sister took her to the ER because she was complaining about chest pains. While there it was discovered that she also has pneumonia and a fracture in her spine. I guess that happened when she fell and broke her wrist. Hopefully I will get more information tomorrow. I tried calling her at the hospital, but she never answered the phone. 

I apologize for this being an all about me post. I am exhausted and emotionally drained. I really hope I can get some sleep tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Thanks Mac I do love a good meme.
> 
> Always like to see what Carole and Janet come up with. They are fun and make a soul smile for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I can‘t say I’am a big fan of his either, but I might be if this Munsters remake is as awesome as it’s sounds.
> 
> I did like watching the Munsters and Adam‘s Family when I was young.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking to to son and daughter in law about the trip last week. It will be so nice to get away for a short trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a big room upstairs thats over the garage that was a play room for the previous owners kiddo’s’. We use it for storage. That will be one of the last areas for my clean out Project. Not really looking forward to that. There is luggage, and some seasonal decorations to go through.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. We had a nice country breakfast for brunch.
> 
> 
> Your lamb dinner sounded delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lynne. Coffee was good this morning.




Lovely Saturday morning memories of The Munsters/Addams Family too.....classics though we probably didn`t realise it at the time how good they were.




keishashadow said:


> Interesting marinade to un-toughen chewie cuts of steak.  A1 steak sauce, honey, Dijon & bit of soy sauce…easy peasy.
> 
> rob zombie is an acquired taste for sure lol. His music is often just a bit too much for me after a song or two. Did thing his scare zone was one of the best thus far.  Do have a fond spot for all things pumpkins in the trees and my buddy Sam tho Too
> 
> intriguing to see what he does with the munsterS.  Like Robbie, among my favs as a child.  Islands of delight in a sea of homogeneous mediocrity.
> 
> wow, tours r sold out already for HHN in September    I do wish they’d release the multi day tix anytime soon.
> 
> waiting for SWA to call me back. Just noticed the mr’s last name was ahem mis-spelled on upcoming reservation.  I surely get the dodo bird award for that one.  Main concern is his pre-check won’t populate over.
> 
> I didn’t use his middle initial on recent spirit reservation, he had to wait in long line at PIT.  We were already cutting it short as such an early am flight.  had to file an exception with TSA to determine what the issue was.  At least able to fix it on way home & he didn’t land on the dreaded no-fly list!




Honey, Dijon and Soy......classic for marinades.... I use that a lot in many dishes, we don`t get A1 sauce over here, but we do have similar. Sounds lovely but wonder why it got the Romanian name??

Yep, that scare zone was one of the best!! 

Glad you got the name thingy sorted, can be very stressful doing things like that!! 





Charade67 said:


> Just submitted my editing project. It was an extremely frustrating project. We had to edit a video where a guy tells a story about losing his wallet. We had to edit in what is known as b-roll footage - clips showing what he is talking about. For example, when he talks about looking for the wallet on a bus, we need video of him doing just that. Some of the footage didn't even match what he was talking about. He kept talking about going to the main student dining hall, but all of the b-roll video showed him at the food court in a completely different part of the campus. We had to add a graphic showing he was "Ryan Parker - university Student", but in the video he referred to himself as James. I did the best I could and submitted the assignment. I have too much other stress to deal with right now.
> 
> This morning my mom was admitted to the hospital again. My sister took her to the ER because she was complaining about chest pains. While there it was discovered that she also has pneumonia and a fracture in her spine. I guess that happened when she fell and broke her wrist. Hopefully I will get more information tomorrow. I tried calling her at the hospital, but she never answered the phone.
> 
> I apologize for this being an all about me post. I am exhausted and emotionally drained. I really hope I can get some sleep tonight.



No need to apologise Charade, you have a lot going on there. 

Your poor mum, what a time she is having between the wrist, pneumonia and her spine! Hope she is being made very comfortable in hospital. 

Sleep well. 





Beautiful sunny morning here, going to be out walking soon as it is so gorgeous, got to take advantage of this sunshine. 

Then cinema this afternoon, hope we enjoy this movie, if it`s a good experience as in no annoying folks who rustle, chat, use their phone, munch, sniff, cough, open candy wrappers and generally are irritating....we may go back next week to see JP as I know Tom would like that one too. 

Light breakfast, fruit and croissants and think we`ll have lunch out before the cinema. loads of places around to choose from. 






























Happy Monday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, Monday is here.  Back to that early routine.  Restless bedmate, and I really could go back to sleep. Glad I don’t have to commute until tomorrow.  

Trash trucks should be heard soon enough.  They may be doing it in the rain.  It’s still raining now.  Think it rained on and off all last night. Weather news saying rain should end mid morning.  Not much after I got up, heard a very loud and what I thought long sound of thunder. Advisory issued for dense fog, so hope to see the headless horseman trotting by with the trash trucks.  Hehe.  But not wearing those pants, even if it feels cool with 67 out.  Yeah, once that rain leaves, the sweat heat pump arrives, and 88 degrees the high this afternoon.  Partly cloudy skies, but if it is like yesterday’s weather, that sun was not covered by clouds most of the afternoon, and so we are getting that Summer type weather.  Stormy and steamy hot.  But there’s always that good reminder, as a high weather system is to arrive just in time for the weekend. Mid 70’s and full wall to wall sunny days predicted. If true, that weather is the best of a Spring time days. So before that true Sumner type weather comes, it tends to be more like as we get into July, and then ends mid September. Local kids go back to school in shorts for several weeks.  Many complain, as mostly in the city, the old schools do not have air conditioning.  The city kids were let out early for too hot in school the other day.  They will be getting out early this last week of school too, I bet.  

But ah, even in the rainy and very foggy start, heard the doves cooing.  Guess they were saying rain, rain go away.  

Teapot is being emptied fast.  Doing that feeling thirsty a day early.  

So a hello this early morning.  Charade, I hope your mom is okay.  Sending her well wishes mummy dust. Hope classes get easier for you.  And hope the movie is good, Schumi.  Yeah, people can be rude. I will say, the last movie we saw, there was very few people in the movie room we saw the movie in, and all were quiet.  

A marvelous Monday to all.


----------



## schumigirl

Wow......quiet on here today...no-one around??? 

Well surprisingly we loved Top Gun......it was fantastic and held our attention all the way through. I`ll watch it again when it comes on the movie channels. 

Since we were last in that cinema they have replaced all the seating and now they are all the nice comfy reclining ones, which were incredibly comfy and well padded I have to say. Good seats and there were 15 people altogether in a cinema that seats around 150, we`ll definitely go back next week to see Jurassic Park I think in the afternoon again. 

We had lunch in town, a lovely little cafe that favours crab dishes local to us, and we shared a crab platter and extra crab cakes, gorgeous. Didn`t need dinner tonight. 

Going to book our seats for next week I think now.


----------



## macraven

I think everyone is taking a siesta today…
Well, I am since it’s too hot to go anywhere outside 

Did do some weed pulling and only lasted 15 minutes for that and stayed inside when it was noon.

Doing a food run to Taco Bell today so won’t heat up the house to make dinner
We will eat inside TB since they are now open in their dining area

Tomorrow and rest of this week will be hot here so trying to make my food take out list for entire week…

Schumi, I have not been inside a movie theater in years

I do like those big screens in the theaters when I lived in the north.

Have the fun of going to the shows is the concession stand food….


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I think everyone is taking a siesta today…
> Well, I am since it’s too hot to go anywhere outside
> 
> Did do some weed pulling and only lasted 15 minutes for that and stayed inside when it was noon.
> 
> Doing a food run to Taco Bell today so won’t heat up the house to make dinner
> We will eat inside TB since they are now open in their dining area
> 
> Tomorrow and rest of this week will be hot here so trying to make my food take out list for entire week…
> 
> Schumi, I have not been inside a movie theater in years
> 
> I do like those big screens in the theaters when I lived in the north.
> 
> Have the fun of going to the shows is the concession stand food….



It was fun mac, we really enjoyed it as there weren`t any annoying people around....actually it felt very empty which we liked. I don`t eat in cinema`s.....apart from a bag of maltesers that we share. I hate rustlers.......lol......

Gardening sounds lovely and relaxing....certainly while it was cool, glad you could hide in the pm.....you do get the hottest temps!! A take out plan sounds good too......lol.....quite right!! 

Stay cool inside.......


----------



## macraven

Today we will eat inside Taco Bell

Food tastes much better when it is hot….

Most use the drive thru for order and pick up

Last week when we did go there, ate inside and were the only ones ….
Mr Mac prefers the soda dispenser..
That man can drink his Diet Mountain Dew ….
Last time he did 3 fill ups of it while we ate and did a refill to take home with us

Yes that last drink was finished by the time we got back home……


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Today we will eat inside Taco Bell
> 
> Food tastes much better when it is hot….
> 
> Most use the drive thru for order and pick up
> 
> Last week when we did go there, ate inside and were the only ones ….
> Mr Mac prefers the soda dispenser..
> That man can drink his Diet Mountain Dew ….
> Last time he did 3 fill ups of it while we ate and did a refill to take home with us
> 
> Yes that last drink was finished by the time we got back home……



Hope you enjoy it mac.....we`ve still never eaten there, but you know us and fast food.......very rarely eat it, but one friend of ours in Orlando could live completely off of TB. Yes, eating in is so much better than take out with some types of food. 

Tom likes Mountain Dew.....we don`t drink a lot of fizzy drinks, but I can drink my body weight in diet pepsi on occasions, especially in Orlando. 

I remember you mentioning mr mac`s love of MD.......

I`m having a tonic water tonight.....jazzed up with lemon and lime slices and a sprig of rosemary.....it goes in everything now!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally getting to do a quick stop in!  

I blinked and it was Monday morning and time to hit the shower and get myself to work.  Good thing I swing through the  Tim's drive-thru and pick up a tea.  That is probably the only thing that got me out of bed today.  

The weekend went by too fast!  The boys got all the repairs done on the boat trailer, there is new fresh gas in the gas tank of the boat and it's ready to hit the water!  Hopefully the forecast is wrong and we won't be seeing much rain the week or weekend.  

I didn't get much of anything really accomplished this weekend.  It was a rather lazy weekend for me.  My body must have needed the break.  So there was lots of sitting with the remote in my hands lol.  I did get a walk outside in, meals were made, groceries were purchased, a little bit of tidying, and I got the last of my bedding plants planted.  So it wasn't a total write off.  



keishashadow said:


> my hair stylist has closed her salon for the next 4-5 months as having surgery on her shoulder. Absolutely detest the process of finding a new girl. i’ve gone thru it multiple times starting long before the pandemic. Lots of job hopping among the younger set it seems.


I hope you are able to find a replacement you like.  Sigh...I understand the struggle, as I have had my fair share of horrible haircuts.  I seem to be a magnet for the bad stylists.  I have a great one now, who I know from my management days when I was a manager of a salon supply store. 


Charade67 said:


> I had forgotten that the last time I took classes I wasn't working, so that made it a lot easier. The way our school does online classes is each semester is divided into 8 week sub terms, so you are basically getting one semester's worth of a class in an 8 week period. The last 2 weeks of this month are going to be brutal because the 2 sub terms overlap those weeks. So for 2 weeks I will be taking 5 classes at the same time.


Yikes!  The sounds heavy.  I know the course I was in  was compressed into one semester as well.  I only did part time studies, and found it challenging at times.  Usually around the 8 week mark when when sooooooo deep into it, but yet looking for the end date and it still seems so far away yet. 


keishashadow said:


> nearly feLL off the couch when i saw our flight down to MCO in September was pushed ahead 6 hours


We had our flights changed when we flew as well.  I heard my manager swearing about changes made for his upcoming trip as well.  I really don't think it's going to get better in the coming months.  With people wanting to travel, redeem any credits they have and just a general need to escape from the insanity that has been the last 2+ years.  I told dh we just have to deal with it, and not complain as we are blessed to be able to even do it or plan it given the current economy.  


Charade67 said:


> This morning my mom was admitted to the hospital again. My sister took her to the ER because she was complaining about chest pains. While there it was discovered that she also has pneumonia and a fracture in her spine. I guess that happened when she fell and broke her wrist. Hopefully I will get more information tomorrow. I tried calling her at the hospital, but she never answered the phone.


Sending many prayers of strength and healing to her.  NO WONDER she was complaining   I hope she continues to heal fast.  


schumigirl said:


> Well surprisingly we loved Top Gun......it was fantastic and held our attention all the way through. I`ll watch it again when it comes on the movie channels.


It's great to hear you liked it.  Dh and the boys want to go to the city and watch it in Imax.  It is on here locally too, just not as great as the Imax screens in the city.  I have VERY mixed feelings about seeing it.  Part of me really does as I loved that movie as a teenager - but the other part of me absolutely cringes as Mr. Cruise is just soooooooooooooo cringy and his creepy factor is soooo high.  Just knowing his level of creepiness with Scientology knowing what they do to people, makes me not want to see it.  

Well, I have one more paper to shuffle before the end of the day, I will take my time with it to drag it out 

Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## macraven

It is hot today….
Heat index is 106

Temps only 96 and predicted 97 tomorrow 

Pumpkin….was it hot tea or iced tea you bought?

I liked that movie Top Gun
Mr Cruise I’m not a fan of but he did  a great job in that movie !


----------



## Charade67

No more news about Mom yet. Hopefully no news is good news. 

I decided to take today off school. I really need to do laundry and do a little cleaning around the house. 
I woke up just before 3:00 today. I went to the living room and could hear sounds in the chimney. There was something in there, but I have no idea what. The noise finally stopped around 6:00. We called pest control this morning and they are coming tomorrow to have a look.



schumigirl said:


> Then cinema this afternoon, hope we enjoy this movie, if it`s a good experience as in no annoying folks who rustle, chat, use their phone, munch, sniff, cough, open candy wrappers and generally are irritating....we may go back next week to see JP as I know Tom would like that one too.


I always get the seat kicker behind me. I was so glad when our theaters finally started letting us pick our seats. Now If I am in one of the smaller theaters I will sit on the back row, and if I am in one of the larger theaters I will sit on the back row of the first section.


macraven said:


> Last week when we did go there, ate inside and were the only ones ….
> Mr Mac prefers the soda dispenser..
> That man can drink his Diet Mountain Dew ….
> Last time he did 3 fill ups of it while we ate and did a refill to take home with us
> 
> Yes that last drink was finished by the time we got back home……


Sounds like my husband. He has recently switched from Diet Dew to Mountain Dew Zero. I thin her has about half a dozen  6 packs stashed around the kitchen.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Yikes! The sounds heavy. I know the course I was in was compressed into one semester as well. I only did part time studies, and found it challenging at times. Usually around the 8 week mark when when sooooooo deep into it, but yet looking for the end date and it still seems so far away yet.


Thankfully summer is the only semester this happens. I am not looking forward to the last 2 weeks of June.


----------



## Lynne G

Might be a squirrel, Charade, why my mom got a wire cover over her chimney long ago. When lit a fire when I was kid, on fire squirrels fell down into the fire, and ran out into our living room.  Good thing my dad was still  spry enough, killed them all with the ash shovel. And a hehe, my mom was also I guess spry, as she grabbed my younger brother and I and jumped up the stairs, as she was having nothing to do with those screaming on fire little squirrels.  It was after that my mom got the chimney guy put that very thick metal and wire cover over the chimney.  Never had issues after that. May also be a raccoon, as they are known to also go into a chimney.  

Steak on the grill tonight. Yum, making neighbors jealous.  Were delicious.  Side of corn and salad.  Easy.  

Early bedtime, as have to commute tomorrow.  At least won’t be as hot tomorrow.  

Have a good night all.


----------



## Charade67

Whatever it was stopped making noise around 6:00 and I haven't heard anything since.  We may need to replace our chimney cap. We had a bird get into our house through the chimney a few years ago. That was quite an adventure. Thankfully dh was able to trap it in a box and release it outside.


----------



## Charade67

Just as I finished typing the previous post the chimney noised started up again.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope the noise went away Charade.  Either way, I’d be checking if anything got into the top of the chimney. 

Ah yes, the commute was fine.  Why a slow truck had to be in front of me, most of the way.  Grr.  I don’t understand why cars and the truck in front of me have the car turn off and then take a few minutes to turn back on, so vehicles can go. I don’t see how that saves any money on gas, and is quite annoying, as then the ones behind are ready to go, and that delayed one takes that more time to get going. 

But, quick enough, but not the network, must be tired this morning.  I have to call the IT people one of these days.  My current laptop does not fit the Ethernet cable my old laptop uses.  Hence, I’m on WiFi, but should go much faster connecting if I could have a plug that fit, same with my large screen.  As only two days, I’m dealing with it, but know I will get annoyed, and that’s when I will give a call. 

But as early almost every week day, we’ll almost every day, I get to say have a most terrific Taco Tuesday.  Yay for Mac getting to Taco Bell yesterday. 

Good morning homies.  We are overcast and kinda dark for being an hour after sunrise.  But warm enough already 73 degrees out. Saying some rain showers this morning.  Then that mostly cloudy day.  Um, said that yesterday, and the sun was out most of yesterday.  Was stinking hot yesterday too.  I assume with this early morning rain, will be steamy afternoon.  Hope all are weather safe, and feeling well.


----------



## Robo56

Good Tuesday early morning Sans family 












schumigirl said:


> Well surprisingly we loved Top Gun......it was fantastic and held our attention all the way through. I`ll watch it again when it comes on the movie channels.



Glad to hear you enjoyed the movie and your cinema experience was good.




Charade67 said:


> Just as I finished typing the previous post the chimney noised started up again.



Sounds like a squirrel.

I hope your mom is feeling better.


Pumkin restful weekends are good.


It turned really hot here Sunday night. Going to be in the 90’s next few days. Lizard  weather for sure.

Yesterday morning I looked out the window and a big squirrel was sitting on my mail box eating one is my marigolds. I have planters on either side of the mailbox and the squirrel had pulled off a large yellow marigold top and was having a good munch. I opened the front door and and it saw me and it threw the marigold in the air and took off running.

Woke up way to early. Going to lay back down for an hour.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally getting to do a quick stop in!
> 
> I blinked and it was Monday morning and time to hit the shower and get myself to work.  Good thing I swing through the  Tim's drive-thru and pick up a tea.  That is probably the only thing that got me out of bed today.
> 
> The weekend went by too fast!  The boys got all the repairs done on the boat trailer, there is new fresh gas in the gas tank of the boat and it's ready to hit the water!  Hopefully the forecast is wrong and we won't be seeing much rain the week or weekend.
> 
> I didn't get much of anything really accomplished this weekend.  It was a rather lazy weekend for me.  My body must have needed the break.  So there was lots of sitting with the remote in my hands lol.  I did get a walk outside in, meals were made, groceries were purchased, a little bit of tidying, and I got the last of my bedding plants planted.  So it wasn't a total write off.
> 
> 
> I hope you are able to find a replacement you like.  Sigh...I understand the struggle, as I have had my fair share of horrible haircuts.  I seem to be a magnet for the bad stylists.  I have a great one now, who I know from my management days when I was a manager of a salon supply store.
> 
> Yikes!  The sounds heavy.  I know the course I was in  was compressed into one semester as well.  I only did part time studies, and found it challenging at times.  Usually around the 8 week mark when when sooooooo deep into it, but yet looking for the end date and it still seems so far away yet.
> 
> We had our flights changed when we flew as well.  I heard my manager swearing about changes made for his upcoming trip as well.  I really don't think it's going to get better in the coming months.  With people wanting to travel, redeem any credits they have and just a general need to escape from the insanity that has been the last 2+ years.  I told dh we just have to deal with it, and not complain as we are blessed to be able to even do it or plan it given the current economy.
> 
> Sending many prayers of strength and healing to her.  NO WONDER she was complaining   I hope she continues to heal fast.
> 
> It's great to hear you liked it.  Dh and the boys want to go to the city and watch it in Imax.  It is on here locally too, just not as great as the Imax screens in the city.  I have VERY mixed feelings about seeing it.  Part of me really does as I loved that movie as a teenager - but the other part of me absolutely cringes as Mr. Cruise is just soooooooooooooo cringy and his creepy factor is soooo high.  Just knowing his level of creepiness with Scientology knowing what they do to people, makes me not want to see it.
> 
> Well, I have one more paper to shuffle before the end of the day, I will take my time with it to drag it out
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!



I know what you mean about Tom Cruise.....but if we held every actor up against something we disagreed with, there`d be no-one to watch! I think he`s a fruit loop, but he makes some very good films. 




macraven said:


> It is hot today….
> Heat index is 106
> 
> Temps only 96 and predicted 97 tomorrow
> 
> Pumpkin….was it hot tea or iced tea you bought?
> 
> I liked that movie Top Gun
> Mr Cruise I’m not a fan of but he did  a great job in that movie !




You`re correct.....TG was a phenomenal movie of it`s time, and this one stands up very well for being a follow up. It was an excellent movie, we really enjoyed it 

wow......I`m coming to visit you!!! 

That is glorious weather.........




Charade67 said:


> No more news about Mom yet. Hopefully no news is good news.
> 
> I decided to take today off school. I really need to do laundry and do a little cleaning around the house.
> I woke up just before 3:00 today. I went to the living room and could hear sounds in the chimney. There was something in there, but I have no idea what. The noise finally stopped around 6:00. We called pest control this morning and they are coming tomorrow to have a look.
> 
> 
> I always get the seat kicker behind me. I was so glad when our theaters finally started letting us pick our seats. Now If I am in one of the smaller theaters I will sit on the back row, and if I am in one of the larger theaters I will sit on the back row of the first section.
> 
> Sounds like my husband. He has recently switched from Diet Dew to Mountain Dew Zero. I thin her has about half a dozen  6 packs stashed around the kitchen.
> 
> Thankfully summer is the only semester this happens. I am not looking forward to the last 2 weeks of June.



Yes, we always have the back row too......back row yesterday was busier than the rest of the cinema......lol.....but we had gaps between us and with the seats being much larger the gap did seem even bigger. 

Hope you get some good news on your mum soon. 







Robo56 said:


> Good Tuesday early morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 676153
> 
> View attachment 676159
> 
> 
> View attachment 676156
> 
> View attachment 676161
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you enjoyed the movie and your cinema experience was good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a squirrel.
> 
> I hope your mom is feeling better.
> 
> 
> Pumkin restful weekends are good.
> 
> 
> It turned really hot here Sunday night. Going to be in the 90’s next few days. Lizard  weather for sure.
> 
> Yesterday morning a I saw a big squirrel sitting on my mail box eating  one is my marigolds. I have planters on either side of the mailbox and the squirrel had pulled off a large yellow marigold top and was having a good munch. I opened the front door and and it saw me and it threw the marigold in the air and took off running.
> 
> Woke up way to early. Going to lay back down for an hour.
> View attachment 676155
> 
> 
> View attachment 676157






Love me some Big Bang stuff!!! And love that song.....it`s our go to when one of us is off colour........lol.......

You are getting some very hot weather right now!! Enjoy that lizard time and hope you got back to some snooze time this morning.....love a good snooze instead of getting up when you don`t have to!! 

Good to see you......






Had a lovely morning.....went out very early and met some friends for a walk on the beachfront. With the dogs we walked much farther than planned......so think I`ll be sitting down the rest of the day!! Lovely day though, as we went out so early it wasn`t overly warm and not overly sunny, so perfect for a long walk with no jackets needed. 

Washing out on the line though, it`ll be dry in no time at all with how warm it`s turning out to be now.

Planning to bbq for lunch and dinner today......lots of salads to prepare and no cooking for me! Just the prep.....lol.....




























Happy Tequila Tuesday​


----------



## Charade67

The verdict is - we have birds. We are now contacting companies to get estimates on chimney cap replacement.


----------



## Lynne G

Good thing your not watching a Hitchcock movie, Charade.  LoL  

At least you know what got into the chimney.  Yep, time to secure it again.


----------



## macraven

Lynne…. making it another Taco Bell day for dinner..
Terrific -taco- Tuesday for us!

Too stinking hot to cook..


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> The verdict is - we have birds. We are now contacting companies to get estimates on chimney cap replacement.



Oh you`ll need to get that sorted, hope it`s not too expensive. 




macraven said:


> Lynne…. making it another Taco Bell day for dinner..
> Terrific -taco- Tuesday for us!
> 
> Too stinking hot to cook..



Not too stinking hot over here.....lol......but Tom has grilled for us tonight......that`s his job as he tells me! 

I never did get the taste for Tacos or most Mexican food.....too much cheese, cilantro and other stuff I don`t like. 

I do make my own nachos, but with chicken instead of the dreaded chili.....





Had a good selection tonight.....even enjoyed a grilled portobello mushroom, very chunky and steak like. Marinaded that in soy, hot honey, sweet balsamic vinegar and spice. Janet made me think of the ingredients as she mentioned her Romanian steak the other day, so used it with the steak too and it was quite delicious. 

Caribbean chicken was also on offer and teriyaki beef that ended up being hoisin beef as I didn`t have my glasses on and made the wrong mix.....it was gorgeous though!

Stick a fork in us.........


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Good thing your not watching a Hitchcock movie, Charade.  LoL  View attachment 676256
> 
> At least you know what got into the chimney.  Yep, time to secure it again.


That movie terrified me as a child. I wasn’t able to watch it all the way through until I was well into my adult years.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally making a Taco Tuesday stop in!

Somewhat busy morning doing the paper shuffle.  I ran to walfart over lunch to find something different and quick to warm up for lunch today.  I picked a frozen healthy bowl.  It's ok...I wouldn't pick it again   But at least my tummy won't be growling all afternoon.  There were no leftovers for me to bring to work today.  

I couldn't have timed my lunch break any better.  When I got back, I looked to the east, and seen a very dark, ominous cloud that is now pouring rain.  

Roast chicken is on the menu for tonight in the airfryer.  It is sooo delicious airfried/roasted.  Good thing, I wasn't counting on using the grill tonight, or I would be doing a menu change.  



Robo56 said:


> Yesterday morning I looked out the window and a big squirrel was sitting on my mail box eating one is my marigolds. I have planters on either side of the mailbox and the squirrel had pulled off a large yellow marigold top and was having a good munch. I opened the front door and and it saw me and it threw the marigold in the air and took off running.


I watch across the street at the neighbor's squirrel.  The elderly neighbor who passed earlier this spring, has had a squirrel in his tree for a few years now.  This squirrel visits all the close houses (ours included) but he seems to reside in the neighbors trees.  I told dh that I hope he stays there and doesn't migrate across the street to reside in our yard 


schumigirl said:


> I know what you mean about Tom Cruise.....but if we held every actor up against something we disagreed with, there`d be no-one to watch! I think he`s a fruit loop, but he makes some very good films.


LOL...that's exactly what I thought!  I love going to the theatre and watching movies on the big screens - so I'm pretty sure I will tag along with them.  I l will get past the cringe factor - but I am definitely not mesmerized or dazzled by him anymore.  You are right - he has made some good movies.  


Charade67 said:


> The verdict is - we have birds.


I hope you get it sorted quickly.  We had birds in our woodstove flue once growing up.  They are only looking for a great place to build a protected nest 

Well, I should shuffle a few more papers around.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Charade67

Quick late night stop in. I talked to my mom today. She was complaining about everything, so I guess that means she is feeling better. 

Tried something new for dinner tonight. It was a simple crockpot cheesy chicken and rice dish with broccoli. Not a single bite left over. Everyone agreed that this recipe is a keeper. 



schumigirl said:


> Oh you`ll need to get that sorted, hope it`s not too expensive.


We got one quote from the pest control company. It seemed really high, so we are going to get a few more quotes. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I hope you get it sorted quickly. We had birds in our woodstove flue once growing up. They are only looking for a great place to build a protected nest


I told dh that they went into the chimney after he evicted them from our grill. 


I have one more discussion board topics to write about in my editing class. We have to watch a video about the top 10 edited scenes in movie history, pick one scene and write about it. One was the shower scene from Psycho. I decided to watch the movie tonight. I had never seen it in its entirety before.  So creepy.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally making a Taco Tuesday stop in!
> 
> Somewhat busy morning doing the paper shuffle.  I ran to walfart over lunch to find something different and quick to warm up for lunch today.  I picked a frozen healthy bowl.  It's ok...I wouldn't pick it again   But at least my tummy won't be growling all afternoon.  There were no leftovers for me to bring to work today.
> 
> I couldn't have timed my lunch break any better.  When I got back, I looked to the east, and seen a very dark, ominous cloud that is now pouring rain.
> 
> Roast chicken is on the menu for tonight in the airfryer.  It is sooo delicious airfried/roasted.  Good thing, I wasn't counting on using the grill tonight, or I would be doing a menu change.
> 
> 
> I watch across the street at the neighbor's squirrel.  The elderly neighbor who passed earlier this spring, has had a squirrel in his tree for a few years now.  This squirrel visits all the close houses (ours included) but he seems to reside in the neighbors trees.  I told dh that I hope he stays there and doesn't migrate across the street to reside in our yard
> 
> LOL...that's exactly what I thought!  I love going to the theatre and watching movies on the big screens - so I'm pretty sure I will tag along with them.  I l will get past the cringe factor - but I am definitely not mesmerized or dazzled by him anymore.  You are right - he has made some good movies.
> 
> I hope you get it sorted quickly.  We had birds in our woodstove flue once growing up.  They are only looking for a great place to build a protected nest
> 
> Well, I should shuffle a few more papers around.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



So many look at squirrels as cute and cuddly, they`re vermin and considered vermin in this country and they can do some damage if they get into places they shouldn`t be. 

We have hedgehogs way down near Tom`s man shed, now they are cute and don`t do any damage.......long live the hedgehogs!! 




Charade67 said:


> Quick late night stop in. I talked to my mom today. She was complaining about everything, so I guess that means she is feeling better.
> 
> Tried something new for dinner tonight. It was a simple crockpot cheesy chicken and rice dish with broccoli. Not a single bite left over. Everyone agreed that this recipe is a keeper.
> 
> 
> We got one quote from the pest control company. It seemed really high, so we are going to get a few more quotes.
> 
> I told dh that they went into the chimney after he evicted them from our grill.
> 
> 
> I have one more discussion board topics to write about in my editing class. We have to watch a video about the top 10 edited scenes in movie history, pick one scene and write about it. One was the shower scene from Psycho. I decided to watch the movie tonight. I had never seen it in its entirety before.  So creepy.



Psycho is a wonderful movie! First saw it when I was around 12 or 13 and it was very scary then. As an adult I marvel at HItchcock`s talent when watching it. 





Not as boiling hot as they claimed it would be this morning (it never is) but 66F at 8am is positively tropical for us!! And we`ll be happy to take it......we are being forecast 90F on Friday......hope so!!! That would be amazing and no walking that day, we`ll be in the garden all day if that`s the case........

But, out walking this morning for sure, sunglasses and sunscreen as there isn`t a cloud in the sky and sun is already warm.....yahooooooo!! 

Grilling again today, will have a little selection to opt from for lunch and dinner, lots of salads again on offer too. 

Need to do some housework too.......and ironing....yep, I am that person who does enjoy ironing, I get that from my mum. 

Teapot is warming for first pot of the day........
























Happy Wednesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, pot of tea and a nice warm day for lizard like Schumi.  

Hehe, Pumpkin still shuffling along papers, with her Timmy tea.  Hope all is well with all.  

Yeah, with a too high thought price, I’d get at least one or two more to compare, Charade.  Hehe, my sister gets bats in her closed pool umbrellas. She had to throw out a few, because they destroyed them.  She now ties very tight with a cover that’s made for those kind of umbrellas, so they haven’t got inside since.  Hope mom is feeling better, and had her lungs cleared.  



Yay, the camel reminder is here.  He’s so happy that high weather system has arrived, and no rain to start this Wednesday. Gloriously sunny start, with weather news saying a hot one today, all day sun and close to 90 degrees.  Perfect day reminder, the Summer weather is becoming more daily, and so is a Friday.  As nothing like a hump of a day, to know a week is half way gone.  And thanks to last year, new federal holiday, so already decided to make it a four day one.  Woot! Two shorter week day routine weeks?  Yay!  

What the heck?  I am not close to our City airport, but sometimes I get a very noisy airplane, while high in the sky, still can hear it. That was a very noisy one. Makes me nervous sometimes, but have never seen one crash in my neighborhood.  We have a military, well state owned now, airport about 20 or so driving minutes away. Told little one, when I was a kid, a whole neighborhood that was at the end of the runway, was condemned and destroyed.  Now a huge, three long block big open field that you can still almost see where the streets were. Guess one to many airplanes missed the runway. I also remember as a kid, local news showing airplane crashed in that neighborhood, sometime even killing those on the ground. It’s not used as much now, and years ago, stopped the air shows, so haven’t heard any crashes for many years.  Interestingly, Air Force One lands there to this day.  And the kids and I got to go on one, when they were little, as the pilot invited us to tour it.

But as a week day, still have that teapot already ready, not that hot water spigot I only get at my office.  Both are hot enough to make tea.  So yay, tea no matter where.  Well not as much when I’m in Florida.  Crappy tasting water does not make a good cup of tea.  

So a wonderful and sun filled Wednesday to you all.  Get ready, when it’s hot, not only good to be thirsty tomorrow, good to stay hydrated whenever your sweating and hot. 

And be like Mac, don’t get that kitchen hot by cooking it.  So I’m thinking grilling chicken tonight,  My kitchen is in the middle of the house, so when I light the oven or stove top, does warm up the kitchen enough it can make me sweat.  Hence, that dash into the AC or heat, we use our grill year round. Like having grilled items, and easy meals. Yay for Charade to make a keeper meal.  I have a crockpot. It sits in the high cabinet.  I don’t use it very much. If any time, in the Winter.  My family is not fond of meals from them.

Ooh more tea.  Good morning.  It certainly is.  Hope all have or having that one too.


----------



## schumigirl

Another quiet day here......where is everyone!! 

Beautiful day here.......we love being retired with nothing to do and all day to do it!!! 

Walked again this morning, not as much as yesterday but enough.....until it got too hot, then we came home. 

As I said in my post this morning, we got the grill out and had shrimp and monkfish skewers for lunch.....delish!! Tonight we`ll have a selection of steak and shrimp skewers, hoisin chicken thighs and some chinese pork belly.......loads of salads and made up some potato salad that we`ve nibbled on through the day, too much food for two of us so hoping someone drops in to help us with it. I have sent a friend who passes our house to get home a txt to say food on offer if required, her husband is away on business right now, so she might pop in.

Did some baking too as there is a church event tomorrow morning that has asked for donations. Although it is really hot today, our house doesn`t get too warm as we have huge bifold doors that open up the whole area to the garden......nice!! 

Will drop the baking off early tomorrow morning before we drive to the beach for our walk. I may have held back a madeira cake that is similar to pound cake in America, just for us.....hard to resist.

Been listening to Carole King all day......feels very mellowing.


----------



## Charade67

Quiet day at work today. I just finished emailing a bunch of clients informing them that the text reminders for their appointments are read only, and if they need to cancel an appointment they need to call the office. 

Got a text from B a few minutes ago. We had a visitor in our backyard. They usually don’t get this close to the house.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Happy hump day stop in 

The sun is shining, and it is warmish - I'll take any warmth we get.  But in all honesty, it hasn't been really really warm/hot here yet.  I still haven't pulled the shorts out to wear yet.  BUT there is green grass, leaves on the trees and flowers are blooming.  So that makes my soul very happy.  

I did get out for a quick walk last night.   The chicken last night took longer to cook than usual.  I did have to do a little breaking of the backbone to fit it into the airfryer, but it was delicious!  There were not many left overs as my working boys were hungry last night  But there is enough left over for a good chicken noodle soup for the weekend.  Since the forecast seems to be for cold and rain   Not great for Father's Day weekend when everyone just wants to go fishing   I also had to give youngest ds a haircut.  There is always so many little things to do each night.



Charade67 said:


> Quick late night stop in. I talked to my mom today. She was complaining about everything, so I guess that means she is feeling better.
> 
> Tried something new for dinner tonight. It was a simple crockpot cheesy chicken and rice dish with broccoli. Not a single bite left over. Everyone agreed that this recipe is a keeper.


It's great your mom is on the mend.  Complaining is always a good sign.  I hope her lungs keep clearing up and the fracture heals properly and quickly so that she doesn't have so much pain.  


schumigirl said:


> So many look at squirrels as cute and cuddly, they`re vermin and considered vermin in this country and they can do some damage if they get into places they shouldn`t be.


They are cute...but yes...definitely vermin and can do so  much damage.  Dh keeps a pretty good watch on the vermin front.  We had a marmot in our backyard one year.  He/She was residing under our shed, and our dog at the time didn't like that.  It didn't take long for it to find a new residence.  

It's great your getting some warmth.  As much as I enjoy sleeping with the windows open at night and the house stay relatively cool, I am ready for some warmth and hot weather!  


Lynne G said:


> I also remember as a kid, local news showing airplane crashed in that neighborhood, sometime even killing those on the ground. It’s not used as much now, and years ago, stopped the air shows, so haven’t heard any crashes for many years. Interestingly, Air Force One lands there to this day. And the kids and I got to go on one, when they were little, as the pilot invited us to tour it.


Wow...that would be very cool to tour that!  I remember going to an airshow when we went to visit my uncle in Vancouver as a kid.  We got to see the concord.  We did a tour on it, then it did a low pass....I still remember the sound.  It was pretty amazing.  We tend to see and hear US military aircraft at our airport.  They do tend to land here on their way through to Alaska or wherever else they go to.  There is always a flurry of postings on FB and people head out to catch a glimpse of them.  It is pretty cool to hear them while at work as work is close to the airport.  

Well, I should get started shuffling some papers.  

Have a great day everyone!  I'll probably be stopping in again, not much to do today.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Quiet day at work today. I just finished emailing a bunch of clients informing them that the text reminders for their appointments are read only, and if they need to cancel an appointment they need to call the office.
> 
> Got a text from B a few minutes ago. We had a visitor in our backyard. They usually don’t get this close to the house.
> 
> View attachment 676624




Lovely picture. Yes, they usually stay as hidden as they can, but it`s always nice when they do pop their noses close to us. 

Hope your mum continues to improve Charade.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy hump day stop in
> 
> The sun is shining, and it is warmish - I'll take any warmth we get.  But in all honesty, it hasn't been really really warm/hot here yet.  I still haven't pulled the shorts out to wear yet.  BUT there is green grass, leaves on the trees and flowers are blooming.  So that makes my soul very happy.
> 
> I did get out for a quick walk last night.   The chicken last night took longer to cook than usual.  I did have to do a little breaking of the backbone to fit it into the airfryer, but it was delicious!  There were not many left overs as my working boys were hungry last night  But there is enough left over for a good chicken noodle soup for the weekend.  Since the forecast seems to be for cold and rain   Not great for Father's Day weekend when everyone just wants to go fishing   I also had to give youngest ds a haircut.  There is always so many little things to do each night.
> 
> 
> It's great your mom is on the mend.  Complaining is always a good sign.  I hope her lungs keep clearing up and the fracture heals properly and quickly so that she doesn't have so much pain.
> 
> They are cute...but yes...definitely vermin and can do so  much damage.  Dh keeps a pretty good watch on the vermin front.  We had a marmot in our backyard one year.  He/She was residing under our shed, and our dog at the time didn't like that.  It didn't take long for it to find a new residence.
> 
> It's great your getting some warmth.  As much as I enjoy sleeping with the windows open at night and the house stay relatively cool, I am ready for some warmth and hot weather!
> 
> Wow...that would be very cool to tour that!  I remember going to an airshow when we went to visit my uncle in Vancouver as a kid.  We got to see the concord.  We did a tour on it, then it did a low pass....I still remember the sound.  It was pretty amazing.  We tend to see and hear US military aircraft at our airport.  They do tend to land here on their way through to Alaska or wherever else they go to.  There is always a flurry of postings on FB and people head out to catch a glimpse of them.  It is pretty cool to hear them while at work as work is close to the airport.
> 
> Well, I should get started shuffling some papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!  I'll probably be stopping in again, not much to do today.



Glad your weather is improving, you`ll have those shorts out soon enough!! 

Isn`t Concorde tiny!! First time we saw it we were amazed just how small it really was. Of course we were used to seeing much larger planes, but even so. There`s one on display up at Manchester Airport where we fly from and folks that work there say the same thing.....everybody seeing it for the first time can`t believe how small it is. Horrible ending for such a feat of Engineering. 





Up early again as it is going to be  hot hot hot for us next few days......yep, shorts are on and sunscreen will be worn as there is no shade whatsoever on our beachfront walks. Looking forward to this morning as I think some friends are joining us with the doggies again. Hope they make it. 

Barbecuing again today......our friend did pop in her way home last night, so we could share that pile of food Tom had cooked and she took some stuff home with her too. We have more or less the same items today, so another no cooking day for me....except all the prep of course.......but I like that. 

Got a produce delivery coming between midday and 1pm, so we`ll be well back for that delivery to arrive. 

And need to organise our book group meet......seems no one else can do that......lol......my turn to choose next months book so it`ll be a light, fun and maybe a chick flick style book for summer.......only one person won`t like it as she likes all the heavy or meatier books. 

Time for some tea.........




























Happy Thirsty Thursday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Thirsty Thursday is here.  And our area weather knows we are thirsty, so overcast start, and warm, 78 degrees out already.  And rain to be most of the day.  Thus, not much higher in temp because of that rain and cloud covering.  Okay with me, as a burst of warm weather arrives tomorrow.  Perfect to see 91 degrees the high for our Friday.  

Hope your walk this morning was nice, Schumi.  And your tea perfect.  Hope the bake sale at the church raises a good amount of money.   

House feels a bit cool, so tea for me, and since little one went to the one grocery store when I was at the hair salon yesterday, have a cherry turnover to have for breakfast today.  It was tasty.  

Thus, a dad weekend.  And we are not doing much, given DH has to be that good son, regardless of the day.  Did pick him up two tools he could use, the one I thought he could really use, as that one he has of it, has never worked right. The other, thought he’d like using it.  I think the kids got him candy he likes.  

Ah, alarm turned off. So nice to have that just perfect four day weekend.  

But today, routine week day, so up before the sun, still, even if still looks not very bright out.  

A most terrific Thirsty Thursday all.  Hope you enjoy a drink of choice, including a glass of water today, to celebrate the fact that tomorrow is a Friday.  Woot!  Be well and safe.


----------



## Lynne G

Wow, very loud thunder and a huge downpour.  What a start to this rainy day.


----------



## keishashadow

We broke 100 degrees yesterday, real feel 112.  felt higher to me, felt like breathing thru a sponge when running from early am to late afternoon.   Was hippo in pool most of the rest of day



Lynne G said:


> DH filled out little one’s first passport, and spelled her middle name wrong.


Yikes, lucky it’s worked out well for her


Charade67 said:


> While there it was discovered that she also has pneumonia and a fracture in her spine. I guess that happened when she fell and broke her wrist


Oh no, sorry.  People do tend to discount the aches & pains of the elderly


schumigirl said:


> Sounds lovely but wonder why it got the Romanian name??


Anything i say will come off as racist, so i won’t lol


schumigirl said:


> Well surprisingly we loved Top Gun


My Daves also loved it…lalalala when it hits streaming I’ll pretend to watch it.  Pretty good at zoning out at this stage of game with eyes open lol


macraven said:


> That man can drink his Diet Mountain Dew ….


i’m addicted to it, keep a 6 pack of bottles in house for myself.  Only issue is that high caffeine content can keep me awake, for days Lol


schumigirl said:


> Tom likes Mountain Dew..


every now & again when dining out, I’ll order one or grab from the dispenser to ‘treat myself’. Incomparably delicious 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> So there was lots of sitting with the remote in my hands lol.


Well, if you flip enough that’s exercise in my book…make sure to switch hands. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I have a great one now, who I know from my management days when I was a manager of a salon supply store.


That’s great, i seem to put the pox on all who do my hair…they all seem to disappear within a few years.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I really don't think it's going to get better in the coming months.


Would u believe spirit sent me an email yesterday re the same flight?  They moved it back a few minutes. I’m going to closely watch the fares for SW, if they drop anywhere palatable, will book on points as insurance & cancel down the road.


Charade67 said:


> The verdict is - we have birds. We are now contacting companies to get estimates on chimney cap replacement.


Lovely.  Beats a pregnant raccoon lol


Charade67 said:


> I talked to my mom today. She was complaining about everything, so I guess that means she is feeling better.


That is a very good sign )


schumigirl said:


> Psycho is a wonderful movie!


Absolutelymundo 


Lynne G said:


> What the heck? I am not close to our City airport, but sometimes I get a very noisy airplane, while high in the sky, still can hear it. That was a very noisy one. Makes me nervous sometimes, but have never seen one crash in my neighborhood. We have a military, well state owned now,


at night, when it’s still, we can faintly hear a few of the last planes rumbling in over our house.  Assume as we are up ‘high’ on the ridge.  

i understand the need to take the closest flight path into town’s various trauma centers for life flights, it seems we are on the helicopter routE. Interesting, as  we’ve watched them shortly after they pass over, then veer left, right or stay on course.  all depending on which need for the patient.

used to have air wing also.  jets would also train up & down the river in formation, pretty cool to watch.  Can’t miss the sound of those monster military planes.  

Still remember how scary it was on 9-11.  the skies became so quiet, probably because we were so focused upon it due to the plane going down so close.  When they started to run those big boys east, one after the other in early afternoon, wasn’t sure if it was comforting or not


Charade67 said:


> Got a text from B a few minutes ago. We had a visitor in our backyard. They usually don’t get this close to the house.


Must be hungry to be out like that in broad daylight


Pumpkin1172 said:


> But there is enough left over for a good chicken noodle soup for the weekend. Since the forecast seems to be for cold and rain  Not great for Father's Day weekend when everyone just wants to go fishing  I also had to give youngest ds a haircut. There is always so many little things to do each night.


Ooh now I’m hungry for soup.  not going to happen, momma doesn’t cook in 90 degree weather.

Good luck for better weather for the weekend.  Not sure what we are doing here, guess i better think on that…since ringo cancelled the concert boohoo, stupid covid.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> We broke 100 degrees yesterday, real feel 112.  felt higher to me, felt like breathing thru a sponge when running from early am to late afternoon.   Was hippo in pool most of the rest of day
> 
> 
> Yikes, lucky it’s worked out well for her
> 
> Oh no, sorry.  People do tend to discount the aches & pains of the elderly
> 
> Anything i say will come off as racist, so i won’t lol
> 
> My Daves also loved it…lalalala when it hits streaming I’ll pretend to watch it.  Pretty good at zoning out at this stage of game with eyes open lol
> 
> i’m addicted to it, keep a 6 pack of bottles in house for myself.  Only issue is that high caffeine content can keep me awake, for days Lol
> 
> every now & again when dining out, I’ll order one or grab from the dispenser to ‘treat myself’. Incomparably delicious
> 
> Well, if you flip enough that’s exercise in my book…make sure to switch hands.
> 
> That’s great, i seem to put the pox on all who do my hair…they all seem to disappear within a few years.
> 
> Would u believe spirit sent me an email yesterday re the same flight?  They moved it back a few minutes. I’m going to closely watch the fares for SW, if they drop anywhere palatable, will book on points as insurance & cancel down the road.
> 
> Lovely.  Beats a pregnant raccoon lol
> 
> That is a very good sign )
> 
> Absolutelymundo
> 
> at night, when it’s still, we can faintly hear a few of the last planes rumbling in over our house.  Assume as we are up ‘high’ on the ridge.
> 
> i understand the need to take the closest flight path into town’s various trauma centers for life flights, it seems we are on the helicopter routE. Interesting, as  we’ve watched them shortly after they pass over, then veer left, right or stay on course.  all depending on which need for the patient.
> 
> used to have air wing also.  jets would also train up & down the river in formation, pretty cool to watch.  Can’t miss the sound of those monster military planes.
> 
> Still remember how scary it was on 9-11.  the skies became so quiet, probably because we were so focused upon it due to the plane going down so close.  When they started to run those big boys east, one after the other in early afternoon, wasn’t sure if it was comforting or not
> 
> Must be hungry to be out like that in broad daylight
> 
> Ooh now I’m hungry for soup.  not going to happen, momma doesn’t cook in 90 degree weather.
> 
> Good luck for better weather for the weekend.  Not sure what we are doing here, guess i better think on that…since ringo cancelled the concert boohoo, stupid covid.



lol....I can imagine re the steak name now I think on it! 

Glad your guys loved TG.....I was honestly surprised how much I liked it......and yes, watching something you`re not interested in....lol.....






You are being toasted up there!!! Wow.....enjoy it and absolutely no cooking for you in that heat! We`re warmer than usual, but nowhere near that hot!!! 

Enjoy that pool.......



Well, we did walk this morning after dropping the baking, a huge lasagne, chicken casserole done in the slow cooker so it was perfect off to the church. They were hosting a lunch for a group of folks who are visiting this area from Poland, I think the churches have been in contact for a while, so there were 50 of them that have been waiting through the pandemic to come visit us. 

We didn`t wait around to meet them, as we wanted to get our walk in before it got too hot......too late. I think we should have been out before 6am today!!! Wow......warm for us for sure. We were boiled and thankfully had plenty of water with us. It`s only a 5 minute drive home from the beach but we were glad to get back in the car with the aircon and cool seating! 

But, heard the lunch went very well which is good to hear. 

Been sitting in the garden with laptop plugged in all afternoon.......I knew getting power in this wooden gazebo was going to be worth it! 

Tomorrow has to be even warmer....so will be getting my husband up earlier to get out walking if that`s still going to be the case. Tonight we`ll be grilling again, all the salad, cous cous and potato salad are all ready. Time for more water!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's thirsty Thursday 

I'll probably need a beverage of some sort tonight lol.  I was vvery rudely awaken (the best sleep I was having in weeks - thanks peri-menopause cr@p) by loud banging noises right under our bedroom.  Upon grumbling, and wanting to tear ds a new one for being so flipping noisy...low and behold...I finally clued in half way down the hallway as to why.  The hot water tank broke (probably after dh's morning shower) and found dh and ds already disconnecting the old tank...on the phone getting a new one from their plumbing division  I am very blessed that dh and now ds are quite handy and can switch it out by themselves.  Dh was receiving calls from some of the employees asking if he wanted or needed a hand getting things started.  One sounded surprised that dh could actually handle the job   I told him that it didn't sound like he had alot of confidence in your skill set as a plumber .  

Everything is moved, water is mostly cleaned up, and the things that got wet are now drying up.  We have fans set up to help circulate the air around.  Ds went to get up to go to the bathroom at 5:30 ( Dh was already at work - he gets up WAY to early for me) and found some of the carpet in his room was wet .  Good thing I had cleaned and organized the laundry/storage room a few weeks back or it would NOT have been as easy to clean up.  Sigh.  WE knew it was only going to be a matter of time.  



schumigirl said:


> Horrible ending for such a feat of Engineering.


It really was!  And yes...it was incredibly small.  


schumigirl said:


> .yep, shorts are on and sunscreen will be worn as there is no shade whatsoever on our beachfront walks. Looking forward to this morning as I think some friends are joining us with the doggies again. Hope they make it.


I hope you enjoyed your walk.   I know your already home.  What a great way to get to walk - along the beach   I love walking along the beach!


Lynne G said:


> have a cherry turnover to have for breakfast today. It was tasty.


YUM...that is my favorite flavour.  


keishashadow said:


> Would u believe spirit sent me an email yesterday re the same flight? They moved it back a few minutes. I’m going to closely watch the fares for SW, if they drop anywhere palatable, will book on points as insurance & cancel down the road.


I did a little happy dance for you when I read that!!!!  I would be doing the same - watching and checking prices for drops in prices.  

Well, I should shuffle some papers around.  The stack is not very big today - so I will stretch it out - even though it is time sensitive.  As long as they receive it before "X"  hour I"m golden!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## macraven

Holy Cow pumpkin!

What a mess you had to deal with!!

Hope all is good now.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's thirsty Thursday
> 
> I'll probably need a beverage of some sort tonight lol.  I was vvery rudely awaken (the best sleep I was having in weeks - thanks peri-menopause cr@p) by loud banging noises right under our bedroom.  Upon grumbling, and wanting to tear ds a new one for being so flipping noisy...low and behold...I finally clued in half way down the hallway as to why.  The hot water tank broke (probably after dh's morning shower) and found dh and ds already disconnecting the old tank...on the phone getting a new one from their plumbing division  I am very blessed that dh and now ds are quite handy and can switch it out by themselves.  Dh was receiving calls from some of the employees asking if he wanted or needed a hand getting things started.  One sounded surprised that dh could actually handle the job   I told him that it didn't sound like he had alot of confidence in your skill set as a plumber .
> 
> Everything is moved, water is mostly cleaned up, and the things that got wet are now drying up.  We have fans set up to help circulate the air around.  Ds went to get up to go to the bathroom at 5:30 ( Dh was already at work - he gets up WAY to early for me) and found some of the carpet in his room was wet .  Good thing I had cleaned and organized the laundry/storage room a few weeks back or it would NOT have been as easy to clean up.  Sigh.  WE knew it was only going to be a matter of time.
> 
> 
> It really was!  And yes...it was incredibly small.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed your walk.   I know your already home.  What a great way to get to walk - along the beach   I love walking along the beach!
> 
> YUM...that is my favorite flavour.
> 
> I did a little happy dance for you when I read that!!!!  I would be doing the same - watching and checking prices for drops in prices.
> 
> Well, I should shuffle some papers around.  The stack is not very big today - so I will stretch it out - even though it is time sensitive.  As long as they receive it before "X"  hour I"m golden!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Oh heck, what a mess! 

Still, at least you had no lasting damage, a clean up and drying things off is not too bad! Glad your men know what they`re doing with plumbing jobs. 

Today we didn`t walk on the beach itself, we stayed on the promenade as it`s easier on my dodgy feet having all the one level and a solid surface. But, we do go on the sand when the tide has gone out as damp sand is easier to walk on than the soft stuff. 

But, yes, we have always loved living beside a beach on whichever coast we have lived on. 

Hope your day goes quickly......





Well, we did demolish everything tonight. Nothing left to pop in the trash except some salad and potato salad. Marinade for the chicken skewers was gorgeous, I thought I had used too much honey, but it was just right. 

Chatted to one of my brothers earlier, hadn`t caught up with him in a few weeks, always good to catch up. 

Time for a pot of tea and some madeira cake with butter. 

Might have a Thirsty Thursday moment later and have a small gin with something nice.......


----------



## Charade67

Guess how my day is going. 
Dh texted and said we got a letter from the IRS reminding us that we owed them money. Um…..I paid that back in March.  Yay, I get to deal with the IRS when I get home.


----------



## macraven

IRS always lags behind…
They will eventually find what you sent in two months back


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Charade67 said:


> Guess how my day is going.


   ugh!!!


----------



## Charade67

I'm on hold for the IRS right now.


----------



## Charade67

Still on hold.


----------



## macraven

Still waiting Charade?


----------



## Charade67

On hold for 1.5 hours. Finally got a human. Got disconnected. I want to scream. I'm back on hold again.

My sister says that Mom might be released today. They want her to go for physical rehab, but Mom is refusing to go. I'm not sure how much more my sister is going to be able to handle on her own. 



schumigirl said:


> Isn`t Concorde tiny!! First time we saw it we were amazed just how small it really was. Of course we were used to seeing much larger planes, but even so. There`s one on display up at Manchester Airport where we fly from and folks that work there say the same thing.....everybody seeing it for the first time can`t believe how small it is. Horrible ending for such a feat of Engineering.


I always assumed it was a huge plane. I've only seen them on TV though. 


Lynne G said:


> Thus, a dad weekend. And we are not doing much, given DH has to be that good son, regardless of the day. Did pick him up two tools he could use, the one I thought he could really use, as that one he has of it, has never worked right. The other, thought he’d like using it. I think the kids got him candy he likes.


I have no idea what we are doing on Sunday. DH left today to go to Charlotte for. Kid Rock concert. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> The hot water tank broke (probably after dh's morning shower) and found dh and ds already disconnecting the old tank...on the phone getting a new one from their plumbing division


Yikes. What a mess. You are so fortunate to have a husband  who knows about plumbing. We had to hire someone for ours. 

Just saw that I have a new message from my sister. Hopefully good news.


----------



## keishashadow

Pumpkin1172 said:


> y and can switch it out by themselves


That’s a real help there for sure!  They are so heavy, a real bear to change out.  In our county u must have a special registered plumber do the job and also install an additional over flow tank I assume it’s a safety factor some smart person decided was essential.  all I know is the price basically doubles lol


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Charade67 said:


> On hold for 1.5 hours. Finally got a human. Got disconnected. I want to scream. I'm back on hold again.


Holy Moly!!!!!  I would be like you and want to get to the bottom of it.  I hope it gets sorted soon!

I also hope you get good news about your mom.  


keishashadow said:


> That’s a real help there for sure! They are so heavy, a real bear to change out. In our county u must have a special registered plumber do the job and also install an additional over flow tank I assume it’s a safety factor some smart person decided was essential. all I know is the price basically doubles lol




They are definitely heavy!  There are no overflow tanks here.  But there does need to be a drain in the floor.  Unfortunately since our home is 50 yrs old, it was not constructed like the new homes where the drain is in the same room...unlike our home where our furnace and hot water tank are in a spot no-where near that .  

When I got home, dh had disbatched one of their plumbers to come hook it up for us.  At least I didn't have to hear him swearing and cussing to get it all hooked up again.  That's the bonus of being the commercial manager and schedules their guys as needed 

Quiet night here.  No walk tonight.  I just need a night to sit.  Dh went to bed, since he was up extra early to try to get caught up at work, so it's just me enjoying the evening.  

I'll leave a light on for anyone wander is who is having trouble counting sheep, and for our early risers across the pond.  Time to find something to watch...might see what's on Disney+ tonight


----------



## macraven

Many thanks for leaving the light on !!
You are a great homie for doing that

I dread stumbling in the dark 

I’m here early tonight as it’s only about 11:30 now…

I need to round my cats up and put them in separate rooms 
They have been fussing at each other and once I go to bed, do not want to be woken up due to a cat fight


----------



## Charade67

I stayed on hold for another hour and a half. I finally gave up and went to dinner. I’ll try again in the morning.
I wasted so much time today so I decided to take the rest of the day off from schoolwork and start over tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

Maybe you will get lucky if you call them early morning tomorrow.

Might be a shorter wait to reach them

Crossing my fingers and toes you can connect with them with very little wait


----------



## Lynne G

Ugh I hate waiting on the phone.  Hope you get a live person soon this morning, Charade. And hope good news about your mom.

Pumpkin, ick.  I think ours needs replacing one of these days.  When we replaced it years ago, I had to buy more pipe, as the one bought was taller, and holds a bit more water. Thankfully, my brothers both know how to secure gas and water pipes. That was a wet mess, when we had to remove it.  Thankfully, it was just starting to fail, so our wet vacuum helped with the water that did flood part of the floor.  Like you, it sits next to our heater, as our home is also from the early 50’s, and have no basement, so there’s just an area in the lowest level, where my laundry is also.  When I need replacing, I’ll give a call out to my brothers again.  My DH is not very handy around the house.

Ah yes, cats fight in the middle of the night.  Hope they were separate last night Mac.  We had a neighbor that let their cats roam free.  I’m not fond of that.  But in the middle of the summer, there must be other cats that come around, so I’ve been known to open the window up high, and dump a bucket of water on cats fighting next to our house in the wee hours.  Thankfully, I think that neighbor moved, as have not seen cats around lately.  I also hated in the winter, as one time, I did see a cat come out of my car’s engine area, as I came around my car to leave in that wee, dark hour. Scared the crap out of me, for a minute, because I was like what was that.  But then after that, I was noisy as I came near the car for awhile. Why I am not fond of letting cats free to roam in the the neighborhood.

But ah yes, a holiday bonus time off for me, as thought why not? Longer weekend for one day taken off?  Check.

Thus, a most lazy Friday for me.  DH just left with some waffles and bacon. Was in the mood for waffles, so easy to make, and oven fried bacon, not too bad, the kitchen was not that warm.  Just a little warmer, as fine, because house feels almost too cool otherwise.  So I’m full, and  purposely made two packs of bacon, and have 6 waffles leftover, with some bacon.  They waffles can be popped in the toaster if the kids want warmer waffles to eat much later this morning. I can see little one not having a waffle, and makes a BLT sandwich, as we have the bread she likes, and always seem to have tomatoes and lettuce around.  No need for mayo.  She and I like it dry. Well, all have been cleaned, and food been put away.  Time for more tea, as had to refill the teapot, as DH is such not a coffee snob, he used my hot water to make his instant coffee.  I don’t like that coffee, but I am enjoying the tea bags i have.  Bought a nice what it called breakfast tea.  It’s a bit stronger than some of the other teas I’ve used, but it’s very tasty. So I can see me buying it again. There’s a tea shop that opened in the huge mall.  Got it there. I can be a tea snob at times.

And so, a very quiet house for me. DH has left, and older one won’t be up to be ready for work until 3 or so more hours. And I went to bed around 1 am last night.  I swear I heard little one chatting away with her online friends. I was tired, I have no idea when she went to bed.  She asked me what I wanted to do today, as she’s not working yet.  Um, do have some bills to pay, and we should get there before 5 pm, so the payments post as paid today. So hoping we leave not much after older one does. We shall see.  If I am in the bored feeling, as all early morning viewing is usually repeats and crappy infomercials.  I will go out and do those payments before she is ready.  But I usually find something to watch and have as background noise, as I putter around, now checking on the wash.

So, a most fabulous Friday homies.  Do it, give a little Friday feeling dance.  The weekend will be commencing shortly. So this:



Yep.  Woot!  Yay!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> On hold for 1.5 hours. Finally got a human. Got disconnected. I want to scream. I'm back on hold again.
> 
> My sister says that Mom might be released today. They want her to go for physical rehab, but Mom is refusing to go. I'm not sure how much more my sister is going to be able to handle on her own.
> 
> 
> I always assumed it was a huge plane. I've only seen them on TV though.
> 
> I have no idea what we are doing on Sunday. DH left today to go to Charlotte for. Kid Rock concert.
> 
> 
> Yikes. What a mess. You are so fortunate to have a husband  who knows about plumbing. We had to hire someone for ours.
> 
> Just saw that I have a new message from my sister. Hopefully good news.




Hope you got some good news about your mum Charade, has to be a huge worry for you. 

And yes, hope you get the IRS sorted out, it`s crazy the lenght of time some places have you on hold. 

We were so impressed with Netflix yesterday, Tom had to call them as they had changed us having access on 4 tv`s or devices I think, they replied in about 15 seconds and resolved the issue instantly. Big difference from some other companies we`ve had to call. 




macraven said:


> Many thanks for leaving the light on !!
> You are a great homie for doing that
> 
> I dread stumbling in the dark
> 
> I’m here early tonight as it’s only about 11:30 now…
> 
> I need to round my cats up and put them in separate rooms
> They have been fussing at each other and once I go to bed, do not want to be woken up due to a cat fight



Oh goodness, no....it`s bad enough being woken from any sleep, but for cats fighting......I`d be annoyed! No matter how cute they are........

We don`t really get dark now.....Kyle is annoyed as he can`t get out with the telescope till at least late July........Hope you got a good sleep! 






We`ve had such a lovely morning with friends. Went out very early for our walk.....it was hot but cloudy and a little breezy which was lovely while walking. I think we did just over 7 miles in the end......we drank gallons of water I have to say.......

Then one decided we hadn`t had lunch out for a while, so we stopped in to one of the lovely pubs along the front, think we were some of the first ones in there at around 11.30. But, it soon got busy. Lunch was very good and one of these particular friends is one of the funniest folks on the planet, so we laughed a lot. 

Won`t need much for dinner tonight. Will make some shrimp lettuce wraps I think, light but just enough. 

Tomorrow night we`re out for dinner, mostly for Father`s Day. Some of the dad`s and sons are all going quad biking on Sunday so dinner out on Saturday worked out better. Looking forward to it. 

Having some lovely tea and marshmallows one of my friends makes from scratch......diet postponed again! 




























Hap-Hap-Happy Friday 




​


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all, still feels might humid here despite forecast saying otherwise.   Think we are going to have a nice break for a few days from the 90 degree heat tho.

have been sitting at ipad screen nearly every morning for a month, hitting refresh in attempt to book a reservation for next year’s DVC stay over 4th of July.  Well, booking one 11 months ahead of time, then slowly modifying it via extending & cancelling a date to confirm to the max 7 night reservation rule.  It’s what the cool kids call ‘walking’ here  I have a few other choice words in mind.

Bizarre hoops, to say the least.  Could still mess it up or have somebody else poach it out from under me.  something to keep me on my toes for 6 weeks each AM lol


Pumpkin1172 said:


> That's the bonus of being the commercial manager and schedules their guys as needed


Nice!


macraven said:


> I need to round my cats up and put them in separate rooms
> They have been fussing at each other and once I go to bed, do not want to be woken up due to a cat fight


I feel you but, remove cats & insert kids lol


Lynne G said:


> I did see a cat come out of my car’s engine area, as I came around my car to leave in that wee, dark hour


It’s been awhile since we had to pop the various hoods before starting engines on cold days.  We had a possum once that stood it’s ground hissed at me …who needs coffee after that?   hideous, ill-tempered creatures.


Lynne G said:


> Was in the mood for waffles, so easy to make, and oven fried bacon, not too bad, the kitchen was not that warm.


Hmm, tempting. haven’t had in ages.  Oldest DS finally back from months in ATL is coming ‘round for breakfast or lunch (haven’t decided yet) later & to flop in the pool before her softball game.  I was thinking making my version of egg McMuffins if i can find Canadian bacon when i do head out soon.  Figured less heat involved in kitchen there.


----------



## Charade67

Day 2 of dealing with the IRS. I'm on hold again. Surprise. I called right when they opened at 8:00. was on hold for almost 15 minutes and the call disconnected. I called back and got a message that due to high call volume they couldn't take my call, so I should try again later. It took 2 more attempts, but I am finally back in the hold queue. The automated system said that had time was 30-60 minutes. The most annoying thing is that each time I call back I have to go through all the prompts again. 

This morning the cat woke me up at 5:00. I decided to get up and take a couple of the quizzes for this week. The first one I got 25/25. I didn't do so well on the second. I actually ran out of time. Fortunately for this class we have multiple attempts for the quizzes. I took it again and got 44/45. I'm happy with that.



Lynne G said:


> DH just left with some waffles and bacon.


I'm thinking of making waffles if I ever get finished with the IRS. I don't have any bacon though. 


keishashadow said:


> have been sitting at ipad screen nearly every morning for a month, hitting refresh in attempt to book a reservation for next year’s DVC stay over 4th of July. Well, booking one 11 months ahead of time, then slowly modifying it via extending & cancelling a date to confirm to the max 7 night reservation rule. It’s what the cool kids call ‘walking’ here  I have a few other choice words in mind.


Hope you are able to get the reservation you want. I wasn't to start booking our Disneyland trip, but it is too soon. 


Today is Mom's 89th birthday. She is supposed to be getting discharged from the hospital today. I just hope someone can talk her into getting the rehab that she needs.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Morning all, still feels might humid here despite forecast saying otherwise.   Think we are going to have a nice break for a few days from the 90 degree heat tho.
> 
> have been sitting at ipad screen nearly every morning for a month, hitting refresh in attempt to book a reservation for next year’s DVC stay over 4th of July.  Well, booking one 11 months ahead of time, then slowly modifying it via extending & cancelling a date to confirm to the max 7 night reservation rule.  It’s what the cool kids call ‘walking’ here  I have a few other choice words in mind.
> 
> Bizarre hoops, to say the least.  Could still mess it up or have somebody else poach it out from under me.  something to keep me on my toes for 6 weeks each AM lol
> 
> Nice!
> 
> I feel you but, remove cats & insert kids lol
> 
> It’s been awhile since we had to pop the various hoods before starting engines on cold days.  We had a possum once that stood it’s ground hissed at me …who needs coffee after that?   hideous, ill-tempered creatures.
> 
> Hmm, tempting. haven’t had in ages.  Oldest DS finally back from months in ATL is coming ‘round for breakfast or lunch (haven’t decided yet) later & to flop in the pool before her softball game.  I was thinking making my version of egg McMuffins if i can find Canadian bacon when i do head out soon.  Figured less heat involved in kitchen there.




We have 90F today........wooooohooooooo......yes, I`m bragging......lol.......it`s dull though now, so wondering if we`re going to get a thunder and lightning session, it is humid! 

Good luck with the booking!! That takes patience........




Charade67 said:


> Day 2 of dealing with the IRS. I'm on hold again. Surprise. I called right when they opened at 8:00. was on hold for almost 15 minutes and the call disconnected. I called back and got a message that due to high call volume they couldn't take my call, so I should try again later. It took 2 more attempts, but I am finally back in the hold queue. The automated system said that had time was 30-60 minutes. The most annoying thing is that each time I call back I have to go through all the prompts again.
> 
> This morning the cat woke me up at 5:00. I decided to get up and take a couple of the quizzes for this week. The first one I got 25/25. I didn't do so well on the second. I actually ran out of time. Fortunately for this class we have multiple attempts for the quizzes. I took it again and got 44/45. I'm happy with that.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of making waffles if I ever get finished with the IRS. I don't have any bacon though.
> 
> Hope you are able to get the reservation you want. I wasn't to start booking our Disneyland trip, but it is too soon.
> 
> 
> Today is Mom's 89th birthday. She is supposed to be getting discharged from the hospital today. I just hope someone can talk her into getting the rehab that she needs.



Happy Birthday to your mum........yes, sounds like she does need a rehab centre. 

Well done on the quiz. 

We have bacon, but waffles aren`t a thing in this house, unless it`s with fried chicken and maple syrup!


----------



## Charade67

On hold for over an hour..........


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> On hold for over an hour..........



I hope after this wait they can actually help you and sort the issue out!


----------



## Charade67

2 hours on hold, but the problem is finally fixed.  I think I will take a little nap now.


----------



## Lynne G

Thank goodness,Charade.  What a run around of waiting to get your problem fixed. And a very happy 89th birthday to your mom.  Hope she does go to rehab to feel even better. 

Hehe, older one stepped out to go to work, came back in to say, was already  very hot out.  Will make little one happy, as she has some great looking tank tops.  And she got lucky, store was marking down earlier versions of bikini tops and bottoms.  Little one found a perfect fitting top, and two bottoms, one, cheeky, one high waisted.  All looked great, and are a deep dark brown that looks like it has a bit of red in it.  Gorgeous. And a very good price. So happy mom too. 

Well, the men are gone.  Time to see if crabby sleeping beauty is awake yet.  I do have my bills ready to go.  And shorts on.  No tank top for me, but a quick dry T shirt is cool feeling. Flip flops, but will toss my sneakers in the car, as if we are walking more than just a quick go in and pay, and leave, I’ll change to the sneakers.  Otherwise, when it’s just warm enough, or hotter, I’m in flip flops.


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I had noticed @soniam  hasn't posted.  Also a few others @cam757 , @Sue M and a few others.
> 
> @Charade67  I hope your studies don't keep you too busy and your able to find some time to relax and take a little time for you too


 I’m alive and well!  Lots has been happening and seems like not Enoch hours in the day sometimes. 
Best news, my new Rav4 hybrid finally arrived!  And on my birthday! May 25.  What are the chances?  Best birthday present ever. I’ve had it on order since Aug 2021. As you know, wait times in Canada are crazy!


----------



## Sue M




----------



## Pumpkin1172

Happy Friday Dance  

TGIF!!!  I am a happy girl!  it just feels like it's been a long week.

It's cool and windy here again, but the sun is shinning  The forecast for the weekend is rain, so I'll take the sunshine.  I think it will be a baking and whipping up treats weekend.  A quick stop at the grocery store to pick up some butter and I'm on my way to building some great treats.  Not sure what else is in store for the weekend, as we had wanted to put the boat in the water and go fishing.  I'm sure dh and boys will find something to do.  Probably hit the shooting range with the bows.  



macraven said:


> I need to round my cats up and put them in separate rooms
> They have been fussing at each other and once I go to bed, do not want to be woken up due to a cat fight


I hope you got some rest!  We have new neighbors and their dog is quite yappy.  The dog is usually only outside when they are out enjoying their backyard.  I hear them working on getting it to stop barking, but have not had much success.  I just don't appreciate it when it's 12:00 am and I'm trying to sleep lol.  They are outside and enjoying sitting around a fire - I wish we had a little spot like theirs to enjoy a fire.  So we will see how it plays out.  


Lynne G said:


> But ah yes, a holiday bonus time off for me, as thought why not? Longer weekend for one day taken off? Check.


Nice!!!!  I love those extra days off!  I will be having a few of those over the summer as well.  


keishashadow said:


> have been sitting at ipad screen nearly every morning for a month, hitting refresh in attempt to book a reservation for next year’s DVC stay over 4th of July. Well, booking one 11 months ahead of time, then slowly modifying it via extending & cancelling a date to confirm to the max 7 night reservation rule. It’s what the cool kids call ‘walking’ here  I have a few other choice words in mind.


I hope you get the reservation you are wanting.  That is the one thing I hate about the mouse house.  Trying to secure those reservations   Just keep the power of positive thinking.  


schumigirl said:


> We have 90F today........wooooohooooooo......yes, I`m bragging......lol.......it`s dull though now, so wondering if we`re going to get a thunder and lightning session, it is humid!


Enjoy that hot weather!!!!  The quading sounds like fun!  We tend to make sure to wear mud gear, as there is usually some mud and dirt involved in those trips.  I'm sure Tom and Kyle will have a blast!  Enjoy the get together after - I especially love those get togethers!


Charade67 said:


> 2 hours on hold, but the problem is finally fixed. I think I will take a little nap now.


Yay!!!  Enjoy that nap.  You have been pretty busy the last few weeks.  Your body probably needs the extra rest.


Sue M said:


> I’m alive and well! Lots has been happening and seems like not Enoch hours in the day sometimes.
> Best news, my new Rav4 hybrid finally arrived! And on my birthday! May 25. What are the chances? Best birthday present ever. I’ve had it on order since Aug 2021. As you know, wait times in Canada are crazy!


Love the color!!!  Does she have a name yet?  We always name our vehicles.  Yup...I'm that person  lol

Well, I should see if I can wrestle up any more papers to shuffle around.  I'm afraid there is not much to do on this Friday afternoon.  I get paid to have a slow day   Changing my mind frame to an " attitude of gratitude"  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> 2 hours on hold, but the problem is finally fixed.  I think I will take a little nap now.



Hope you got your nap, it`s been a tough few weeks for you. 




Sue M said:


> I’m alive and well!  Lots has been happening and seems like not Enoch hours in the day sometimes.
> Best news, my new Rav4 hybrid finally arrived!  And on my birthday! May 25.  What are the chances?  Best birthday present ever. I’ve had it on order since Aug 2021. As you know, wait times in Canada are crazy!




It`s a nice colour, hope you enjoy driving that one. 

I think wait times are crazy everywhere......Porsche were quoting us 18 months last May for a new car and my cousin in LI waited over a year for her new car. Crazy. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy Friday Dance
> 
> TGIF!!!  I am a happy girl!  it just feels like it's been a long week.
> 
> It's cool and windy here again, but the sun is shinning  The forecast for the weekend is rain, so I'll take the sunshine.  I think it will be a baking and whipping up treats weekend.  A quick stop at the grocery store to pick up some butter and I'm on my way to building some great treats.  Not sure what else is in store for the weekend, as we had wanted to put the boat in the water and go fishing.  I'm sure dh and boys will find something to do.  Probably hit the shooting range with the bows.
> 
> 
> I hope you got some rest!  We have new neighbors and their dog is quite yappy.  The dog is usually only outside when they are out enjoying their backyard.  I hear them working on getting it to stop barking, but have not had much success.  I just don't appreciate it when it's 12:00 am and I'm trying to sleep lol.  They are outside and enjoying sitting around a fire - I wish we had a little spot like theirs to enjoy a fire.  So we will see how it plays out.
> 
> Nice!!!!  I love those extra days off!  I will be having a few of those over the summer as well.
> 
> I hope you get the reservation you are wanting.  That is the one thing I hate about the mouse house.  Trying to secure those reservations   Just keep the power of positive thinking.
> 
> Enjoy that hot weather!!!!  The quading sounds like fun!  We tend to make sure to wear mud gear, as there is usually some mud and dirt involved in those trips.  I'm sure Tom and Kyle will have a blast!  Enjoy the get together after - I especially love those get togethers!
> 
> Yay!!!  Enjoy that nap.  You have been pretty busy the last few weeks.  Your body probably needs the extra rest.
> 
> Love the color!!!  Does she have a name yet?  We always name our vehicles.  Yup...I'm that person  lol
> 
> Well, I should see if I can wrestle up any more papers to shuffle around.  I'm afraid there is not much to do on this Friday afternoon.  I get paid to have a slow day   Changing my mind frame to an " attitude of gratitude"
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Sounds like a lovely weekend you have planned with the family......hope the weather co-operates. 

Yes, they have clothes and boots they only wear when they all go quad biking and when they`re done they come in through the back doors and strip off in the Utility room which is next to the laundry room, so they don`t get further than that with the dirty clothes. It is a lot of fun though, I think there`s 8 of them going on Sunday, so should be fun on Father`s day all guys together.

One of the women suggested we get together and do something on Sunday too.....well, it`s the Canadian GP so I told her our get together is Saturday night! 

Have a great weekend........






No grilling out tonight, it is boiling hot but so breezy......so I made spicy honey bbq chicken on the griddle and honeyed pineapple spears with salad. Nice, and spicier than I thought, hadn`t used those chillies before, but will use them again. 

Rustled up some buttery shortbread so had some with our last pot of tea today.....very moreish!! 

Now to pop the tv on and see if there`s something worth watching or if it`ll be a dvd from yesteryear.......

Definitely a glass of wine on the menu later too........

Happy Friday


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> 2 hours on hold, but the problem is finally fixed.  I think I will take a little nap now.


I’d probably have had a cocktail lol 


Sue M said:


> Best news, my new Rav4 hybrid finally arrived! And on my birthday! May 25. What are the chances? Best birthday present ever. I’ve had it on order since Aug 2021. As you know, wait times in Canada are crazy!


Lucky you!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Does she have a name yet


 we never took to naming ours, although I’ve called a few of them names when they needed mechanical work

My dad called all His Betsy, no idea where that name originated lol 

Family out the door, im grabbing a lemonade and heading out the back door & onto pool raft until game time.  

Enjoy the weekend all


----------



## Pumpkin1172

is it 4:30 yet?  

Sigh...it's a long day when there is not much to do.  Looking and dreaming of holidays.  For some reason, Hawaii youtube videos keep popping up   I have always wanted to go and have put the bug into dh's ear for the winter of 2024 for our 30th anniversary trip.  So I guess we will see.


----------



## Charade67

Taking a study break. 



Lynne G said:


> Thank goodness,Charade. What a run around of waiting to get your problem fixed. And a very happy 89th birthday to your mom. Hope she does go to rehab to feel even better.


Thanks Lynne. Just found  out that she may not get discharged until Monday. The staff felt bad that she is hospitalized on her birthday and got her a card and some flowers. 


Sue M said:


> Best news, my new Rav4 hybrid finally arrived! And on my birthday! May 25. What are the chances? Best birthday present ever.


Happy belated birthday. Nice looking car. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's cool and windy here again, but the sun is shinning  The forecast for the weekend is rain, so I'll take the sunshine.


We are currently under a severe thunderstorm watch until 8:00. 


schumigirl said:


> Hope you got your nap, it`s been a tough few weeks for you.


Thanks. I did get a brief nap. May take another one. 


keishashadow said:


> I’d probably have had a cocktail lol


I don’t drink alcohol, but told Dh that dealing with the IRS might drive me to drink. Once I finally got to talk to a human she was very nice and helpful. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> is it 4:30 yet?


4:45 here right now. 

I should get back to work. Today I am learning how to add sound to videos. 

The wind is really picking up. The storms should be starting soon.


----------



## Charade67

Power just went out but just for a couple of seconds. I’m glad I wasn’t in the middle of a quiz.


----------



## macraven

Happy Birthday to charade’s mom!
Hope she is sprung soon from the hospital!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Charade67 said:


> The staff felt bad that she is hospitalized on her birthday and got her a card and some flowers.


What a wonderful and amazing gesture!  I hope your mom is sprung from the hospital for her birthday.  That's not a great way to spend your birthday. 

Edited to add...I hope the storms are not too bad.   I am NOT a storm lover.  They scare the bejesus out of me.  Nope...don't like them...nope, nope, nope!

It's only 3:21    I'm grateful I get paid to answer a non-ringing phone today and find a perfect cruise for dh and I to see if he would like them


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I’d probably have had a cocktail lol
> 
> Lucky you!
> 
> we never took to naming ours, although I’ve called a few of them names when they needed mechanical work
> 
> My dad called all His Betsy, no idea where that name originated lol
> 
> Family out the door, im grabbing a lemonade and heading out the back door & onto pool raft until game time.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend all




Me too with the cocktails!!! 

Betsy.......I know someone else who named their car with that name........

Enjoy that pool time, sounds amazing. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> is it 4:30 yet?
> 
> Sigh...it's a long day when there is not much to do.  Looking and dreaming of holidays.  For some reason, Hawaii youtube videos keep popping up   I have always wanted to go and have put the bug into dh's ear for the winter of 2024 for our 30th anniversary trip.  So I guess we will see.




Hawaii appeals to us too, it`s on the list.....nice idea for your 30th.....at least you`re celebrating....shouldn`t be passed over, 30 years is special.




Charade67 said:


> Taking a study break.
> 
> 
> Thanks Lynne. Just found  out that she may not get discharged until Monday. The staff felt bad that she is hospitalized on her birthday and got her a card and some flowers.
> 
> Happy belated birthday. Nice looking car.
> 
> We are currently under a severe thunderstorm watch until 8:00.
> 
> Thanks. I did get a brief nap. May take another one.
> 
> I don’t drink alcohol, but told Dh that dealing with the IRS might drive me to drink. Once I finally got to talk to a human she was very nice and helpful.
> 
> 4:45 here right now.
> 
> I should get back to work. Today I am learning how to add sound to videos.
> 
> The wind is really picking up. The storms should be starting soon.




Glad you got to nap.....it does help at times. 

hope the storms aren`t too bad. I thought we would get some tonight, but the wind has died down completely, no storms. 




macraven said:


> Happy Birthday to charade’s mom!
> Hope she is sprung soon from the hospital!




Amen!!! 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> What a wonderful and amazing gesture!  I hope your mom is sprung from the hospital for her birthday.  That's not a great way to spend your birthday.
> 
> Edited to add...I hope the storms are not too bad.   I am NOT a storm lover.  They scare the bejesus out of me.  Nope...don't like them...nope, nope, nope!
> 
> It's only 3:21    I'm grateful I get paid to answer a non-ringing phone today and find a perfect cruise for dh and I to see if he would like them



We LOVE storms in Orlando, we are typical tourists when a storm hits! 

Enjoy cruise planning!!! 




Not long till bedtime for us over here......after 11pm, watched The Fog, the original one one of course, spooky. Enjoyed a glass or two of Merlot and a large glass of water now. 

Already looking forward to bacon and pancakes for breakfast in the morning.....

mac.....will set an extra place.........

Now watching an episode of Big Bang......hilarious show. Then bed.....


----------



## Charade67

You had one job……

This is local to me. The best part is that it is in front of a university. (Not my university)


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> You had one job……
> View attachment 677308
> This is local to me. The best part is that it is in front of a university. (Not my university)



Oh dear. 

That makes me irrationally angry......


----------



## Sue M

@Pumpkin1172 no, haven’t named her yet. If the white came in I was going to call her Stormy because I think the white with black trim looks like a storm trooper, but my daughter says that’s too much like Stormy Daniels .  The red is beautiful, it has an iridescent to it. Maybe call her Red?  Lol. I’m open to suggestions!  I’m glad the red one came in. Husband prefers the white but I love the red!

@schumigirl wait times are getting worse. If you order a RAV4 hybrid now it’s at least a year wait, and the plug in version close to 3 yrs  It seems Canadian wait times are longer than US. Smaller market.

@Charade67 thanks!  And happy birthday to your mom!  

@keishashadow my daughters first car she called Barbie!  Current one is Marge lol.

I‘ve been a lady who lunches this week. 3 luncheons. All this socializing is exhausting lol. Didn’t do much today. We went to Costco this morning then went to Safeway cause I didn’t want a whole litre of cream!  Made cottage cheese in the Instant Pot.

Having a bbq for Sunday father’s day with our daughters.  Happy Father’s Day to our dads out there!


----------



## buckeev

keishashadow said:


> Morning all, still feels might humid here despite forecast saying otherwise.   Think we are going to have a nice break for a few days from the 90 degree heat tho.
> 
> have been sitting at ipad screen nearly every morning for a month, hitting refresh in attempt to book a reservation for next year’s DVC stay over 4th of July.  Well, booking one 11 months ahead of time, then slowly modifying it via extending & cancelling a date to confirm to the max 7 night reservation rule.  It’s what the cool kids call ‘walking’ here  I have a few other choice words in mind.
> 
> Bizarre hoops, to say the least.  Could still mess it up or have somebody else poach it out from under me.  something to keep me on my toes for 6 weeks each AM lol
> 
> Nice!
> 
> I feel you but, remove cats & insert kids lol
> 
> It’s been awhile since we had to pop the various hoods before starting engines on cold days.  We had a possum once that stood it’s ground hissed at me …who needs coffee after that?   hideous, ill-tempered creatures.
> 
> Hmm, tempting. haven’t had in ages.  Oldest DS finally back from months in ATL is coming ‘round for breakfast or lunch (haven’t decided yet) later & to flop in the pool before her softball game.  I was thinking making my version of egg McMuffins if i can find Canadian bacon when i do head out soon.  Figured less heat involved in kitchen there.


Yep…Beware of the DVC “Walkers!” Been walking two trips!


----------



## buckeev

How’d y’all SAN folk!


----------



## macraven

Buckeev….i was just thinking of you
and here you are


----------



## buckeev

Uh oh…Did I forget to pay my SAN dues again!?


----------



## macraven

you are in luck since i am a  ditsy blonde and get side tracked easily…….

you get a pass for no dues fees


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quiet night tonight.  

Dh was exhausted and tried to watch a movie and just couldn't do it and went to bed.  I did get a walk in tonight before the rain sets in for the next few days.  

Older ds is out with friends,, and the other went to bed early as he has the early morning shift again tomorrow.  So it's just me.  

We had one of those codes for a free rental from cineplex that you get with a purchase of your popcorn combo.  I finally tired one we had and am currently watching " The Lost City" with Sandra Bullock, Channing Tatum, and Brad Pitt.  Very funny movie!  I highly recommend it.  

I got to enjoy a beautiful colorful sunset tonight.  I am absorbing all the sunlight I can.  I love that I can go for a walk at 8:00 at night and not have to rush to get home before it gets dark!  Only a few more days until the longest day of the year!

Well, the movie is almost finished, and it's almost time for bed.  

Sleep tight everyone!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Edited to add my quotes



Sue M said:


> Current one is Marge lol.


I  the name Marge for a car!!!!  I've had a Betsy, Molly and my current car is Izzy lol.  


buckeev said:


> How’d y’all SAN folk!


 I hope you are all doing great! Don't you have another trip coming up soon - if my memory is right?  It's good to see you pop in!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> @Pumpkin1172 no, haven’t named her yet. If the white came in I was going to call her Stormy because I think the white with black trim looks like a storm trooper, but my daughter says that’s too much like Stormy Daniels .  The red is beautiful, it has an iridescent to it. Maybe call her Red?  Lol. I’m open to suggestions!  I’m glad the red one came in. Husband prefers the white but I love the red!
> 
> @schumigirl wait times are getting worse. If you order a RAV4 hybrid now it’s at least a year wait, and the plug in version close to 3 yrs  It seems Canadian wait times are longer than US. Smaller market.
> 
> @Charade67 thanks!  And happy birthday to your mom!
> 
> @keishashadow my daughters first car she called Barbie!  Current one is Marge lol.
> 
> I‘ve been a lady who lunches this week. 3 luncheons. All this socializing is exhausting lol. Didn’t do much today. We went to Costco this morning then went to Safeway cause I didn’t want a whole litre of cream!  Made cottage cheese in the Instant Pot.
> 
> Having a bbq for Sunday father’s day with our daughters.  Happy Father’s Day to our dads out there!




It`s the same here Sue......18 months to 2 years for some cars. Never look at Hybrids but I`d assume they`re the same. I think all over are still having ridiculous waits.

We usually change our car every 3 years, but we love this car so much we plan to keep it an extra year then have a rethink on what to order.




buckeev said:


> Uh oh…Did I forget to pay my SAN dues again!?




Good to see you again buckeev......hope life is treating you well!!! And hope your cousin is doing well.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quiet night tonight.
> 
> Dh was exhausted and tried to watch a movie and just couldn't do it and went to bed.  I did get a walk in tonight before the rain sets in for the next few days.
> 
> Older ds is out with friends,, and the other went to bed early as he has the early morning shift again tomorrow.  So it's just me.
> 
> We had one of those codes for a free rental from cineplex that you get with a purchase of your popcorn combo.  I finally tired one we had and am currently watching " The Lost City" with Sandra Bullock, Channing Tatum, and Brad Pitt.  Very funny movie!  I highly recommend it.
> 
> I got to enjoy a beautiful colorful sunset tonight.  I am absorbing all the sunlight I can.  I love that I can go for a walk at 8:00 at night and not have to rush to get home before it gets dark!  Only a few more days until the longest day of the year!
> 
> Well, the movie is almost finished, and it's almost time for bed.
> 
> Sleep tight everyone!!!!



We tried that movie and hated it.......lol.....just didn`t find it funny.

When we come in tonight after dinner with friends, we plan to watch Don`t mess with the Zohan again. I cannot abide Adam Sandler usually, haven`t seen one movie of his I like......except this one.......it is truly hilarious!!!

Glad you got a walk, it really is good for your soul to get out walking, and sunset is a gorgeous time to walk. I know.....can`t believe the longest day is just around the corner! My astronomy loving son is happy!! Dark nights aren`t far away.






We were up ridiculously early this morning......around 5am and we went out to meet friends for the ridiculously early walk we planned........sounded a good idea last night!!! But, it was fabulous........very warm, but not as warm as they said which was nice. We walked for 8 miles and stopped in for breakfast at one of the beach cafe`s.....bacon all round and huge pots of tea.

Got back home and got some of the bathrooms cleaned, floors washed and washer load of whites out on the line which will be dry by now I think. Tom did the dusting and cleaned the bifold doors in the kitchen.....he does them really well, better than me!

Won`t need lunch as we ate enough for breakfast, so won`t eat now till we are in the restaurant tonight.......will have a glass of red while I get dressed and make up on though.....tradition  




























Have a wonderful Saturday and weekend ​


----------



## Lynne G

Darn cold front arrived in the wee hours, and swear I heard rain sometime in the overnight.  But as it arrived, the high is 74 degrees.  Yep, a 20 degree change from yesterday’s hot 92 degree high. Though saying cloudy day, I guess that’s for the general area for all day, as beautiful sunshine has been pouring through the window since at least a hour before sunrise, so I guess before the clouds block it later today.  

I was pleasantly surprised I woke up later than I usually do. Though was up a few times, as I can be restless too. But I go right back to sleep. Found nothing interesting to watch last night, and was yawning quite a lot, so was to bed early.  Thus, think I got a good night’s sleep.

And more happy, it’s a Saturday. No plans, as did pay bills and enjoyed some time with little one yesterday.  Did make those burgers for dinner last night. Was a perfect dinner, and chips and dip as an afternoon snack.   For an evening dessert, some very good tasting vanilla ice cream, with multicolored  jimmies.  They gave a nice crunch to the ice cream.  Some jimmies we get are that softer kind, but these are hard feeling. They have a nice, almost vanilla taste. Little one like those jimmies enough, we’d buy them again.  Nice thing, they are a rotating available colors  you scoop what you want, at a grocery store we sometimes go to. They also had a red, white and blue mix, and chocolate flavored ones, but little one liked the just always available, multicolored ones. 

Thus, today’s breakfast was scrambled eggs, with added bacon pieces and cheese. Italian bread toast. Rye was gone, yesterday.  Thus, DH and I are full, and he’s getting ready to take the leftover, and will be out the door shortly.  Older one works, but again won’t be up until around 3 hours from now.  He’s like most guys, quick getting ready, then out the door.  Though he is a good breakfast food liking kid, he’s not always ready to eat after waking up, as he gets up so close to when he has to leave.  He does sometimes stop at a coffee shop on his way in. Thus, no need to leave any leftovers for him.  And unless the scrambled eggs are an only egg whites one, little one would not eat what I made anyway.  So, MIL gets to enjoy a hot breakfast. She doesn’t care if was a leftover.  I always make more, when I know DH says would be nice for him to give her some.  

Thus, it’s that ever late starting little one and me day. Not sure what I am thinking, so will see what she wants to do.  May stop at a park sometime today, as glorious weather for a walk in the woods. Will wear long pants then, as no ticks wanted on me.  Time of year, they are easily found in wooded areas. And it’s a bit windy today.  

So super sized Saturday to all.  Make it like a Sunday, a day of rest.  

Oh, and a hello to Buckeev.  Hope all is well with you and family.  Been hot weather where you are.  

And oddly, never give a name to a car. Just it’s owner’s name car.  

What a pleasant start to my day. Tea, ah yes. And because DH still has some of that instant coffee in its container, filled that teapot to the top. Took a little bit more to whistle it’s hot enough, but now almost needs a refill.  I may or may not refill.  Depends on how much more I feel like drinking.  May put some ice in my tea, and a slice of lemon.  Saw one, almost sad looking, huge sized lemon left, so now it’s sliced and ready to add to a drink. Or to snack on.  

Hope all have or having that perfect start to this Saturday.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all.  Pooch woke me at 6:30 am, fooled him and rolled over hehe

family talked me into having dinner for all on Father’s Day.  Need to work on menu & probably another run to grocery Store.  At least it will only be in mid 70’s options are wide open with no uncomfortable temps in kitchen.

going to toss a dart at what area of town we will head to celebrate Father’s Day today, just he & me.  Trying to get a restaurant request out of him has been fruitless.  



Pumpkin1172 said:


> What a wonderful and amazing gesture! I hope your mom is sprung from the hospital for her birthday. That's not a great way to spend your birthday.


So nice to read.  such a thoughtful gesture by the staff For charade’s mom.  


schumigirl said:


> Hawaii appeals to us too, it`s on the list.


It’s so lovely.  We wanted to go back this year but, were nervous re potential covid issues.  

just saw that airfare from our market now (no NS, too long for me to do in one day anyway lol) are obscene high.  However, they drop like a rock 2nd week in September.  not sure if it’s the back to school factor or it’s rainy/storm season effect.


Sue M said:


> but my daughter says that’s too much like Stormy Daniels


Nwahahaha


buckeev said:


> Yep…Beware of the DVC “Walkers!” Been walking two trips!


I added BW for September (2023) this am when i saw a standard studios open for a few days.

was tempted to add WL for that December . Not sure how many res you are permitted to hold for the same dates Tho.  Would hate to see them cancel one, arbitrarily 


macraven said:


> you are in luck since i am a  ditsy blonde and get side tracked easily…….
> 
> you get a pass for no dues fees


IDK last great offer I received, connected to FL travel, was a TS one…for westgate…run, run, run away  

isn’t that the one they push in the U & SW parks?


Pumpkin1172 said:


> The Lost City" with Sandra Bullock, Channing Tatum, and Brad Pitt. Very funny movie! I highly recommend it.


Good to hear.  Know it’s one of the streaming services we have, forget which one.  Some of her movies have been such stinkers.  Is it comparable to Romancing the Stone as to tone?

i laughed when i read a review and it said mr Tatum had to wear a wig for the role, guess he had buzzed his hair.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Morning all.  Pooch woke me at 6:30 am, fooled him and rolled over hehe
> 
> family talked me into having dinner for all on Father’s Day.  Need to work on menu & probably another run to grocery Store.  At least it will only be in mid 70’s options are wide open with no uncomfortable temps in kitchen.
> 
> going to toss a dart at what area of town we will head to celebrate Father’s Day today, just he & me.  Trying to get a restaurant request out of him has been fruitless.
> 
> 
> So nice to read.  such a thoughtful gesture by the staff For charade’s mom.
> 
> It’s so lovely.  We wanted to go back this year but, were nervous re potential covid issues.
> 
> just saw that airfare from our market now (no NS, too long for me to do in one day anyway lol) are obscene high.  However, they drop like a rock 2nd week in September.  not sure if it’s the back to school factor or it’s rainy/storm season effect.
> 
> Nwahahaha
> 
> I added BW for September (2023) this am when i saw a standard studios open for a few days.
> 
> was tempted to add WL for that December . Not sure how many res you are permitted to hold for the same dates Tho.  Would hate to see them cancel one, arbitrarily
> 
> IDK last great offer I received, connected to FL travel, was a TS one…for westgate…run, run, run away
> 
> isn’t that the one they push in the U & SW parks?
> 
> Good to hear.  Know it’s one of the streaming services we have, forget which one.  Some of her movies have been such stinkers.  Is it comparable to Romancing the Stone as to tone?
> 
> i laughed when i read a review and it said mr Tatum had to wear a wig for the role, guess he had buzzed his hair.



They stole the plot from Romancing the Stone for sure.......at least that one was funny! Continuity was off, but the script was dreadful. It`s funny I`m not a fan of her movies, although did like her in Heat with Melissa McArthur from Mike and Molly. Only other thing I liked her in. Some of her movies have been dreadful too!

If we ever get to Hawaii, I`ll certainly be picking your brain......we often think we could have a few days somewhere before flying out, although not San Francisco....hearing some not so nice stories of life there now. One of Tom`s ex employees went out there to work....lasted about 4 months and decided the crime wasn`t worth it........

NIce idea for Father`s Day getting everyone together.....you`ll put together a feast I`m sure!! And I`m sure you`ll find somewhere nice for food today too. Tom`s similar, he always says he`s happy to go anywhere.......have fun!!!


----------



## Sue M

Good morning I think ️️️  Blech this has got to be the worst spring I can remember. Wet and cold. Last year at this time we were roasting in the heat dome. Crazy. Worries about flooding and high rivers from the late snowpack melt on the mountains. 
And my youngest has her white water kayak class today. Rivers running high and fast. I’ve earned every grey hair!  

@buckeev hi there!

@Pumpkin1172 we went to Cineplex to see the new Too Gun movie and bought the combo too. Totally forgot about the free rental!  I’ll have to look back at my emails to find it!
Even though not a fan of his personal life, a bit of a wackadoodle, the movie was great!
Are you thinking of an Alaska cruise out of Vancouver?
 I‘m trying to convince her fiancé to name his car Homer lol!

@schumigirl Maybe you should put your name on the list now for next car!  It is crazy.  I have to say I’m loving this car. Got the top Trim  model and only thing it doesn’t have that I’d like is the electronically folding side view mirrors.  Husband has the Mercedes suv but I like driving mine better. We both keep our vehicles around 10 yrs so his is old now. 
Haven’t seen Zohan, I can’t stand Adam Sandler either. Maybe I’ll try to find it.

@Lynne G  sounds like you’re getting crazy weather too. But here I don’t think we’ve gotten above 70 and that’s rare. Most days wet and colder than normal. Still waiting for summer!
Whats jimmies?

@keishashadow I’m having a Father’s Day dinner but just the 4 of us. We had 11 over last weekend family and extended family/friends. 
I love WL. But we stay on non dvc side. Love the new grill by the lake. Best burgers. Imo Roaring Forks has gone downhill. Don’t like new set up.  Also enjoyed the new pool!  
Sadly don’t know when next wdw trip will be for us. It’s getting too complicated planning plus room rates are just getting stupid.


Just a little more than a month till our Universal vacay. 2 weeks. We are driving down to SeaTac to fly. We have extended family that live in a burb maybe 30 min drive away from the airport.  I booked that way to avoid having to do testing as at the time US lifted testing for land border but still had to test to fly.  Now all testing is lifted!  But too expensive to change flights, plus we would miss our family visit!
.Staying first 5 days at SF, then moving to Portofino. We haven’t been back to PB for quite awhile. So looking forward to returning. We loved our stay. A beautiful resort.  And looking forward to having a longer stay at SF.  Still haven’t bought our Discovery Cove tickets. I figure we can do that on a SF day since we won’t have EP till we move to PB.  I wish I would have bought them before the Canadian $ dropped!  Hindsight!


----------



## Charade67

Time for another study break. I'm trying to finish up everything today so I don't have to do any work tomorrow. I keep checking my school email to see if my editing project has been graded yet. I'm really anxious about that.

The new school year hasn't even started yet and B is already having roommate issues. The university does't let you keep your same room from year to year. You have to go through the room selection process each year, and freshmen get first choice. By the time B got to choose, her dorm was full. A room opened up in a nearby dorm, so she selected that. On Wednesday the new roommate sent her an email. B doesn't check her school email every day durning the summer, so somehow the roommate "L" found me on Facebook and sent me a pm yesterday asking me to have B text her about the room. They fill out person al profiles and then you can see how well you match with your roomie. B and L have a 50% match. L is very concerned about this and was asking B a ton of questions. First she wanted to know why B chose *her *room. Newsflash honey, it's not* your *room. She asked a bunch of other questions and even suggested that B try to swap rooms with someone else in the dorm. Yeah, that only works if both parties are in agreement, and she would have to find someone  who is willing to swap.  B can usually get along with just about anyone, but has decided that she does not want to room with L. B finally told her that as soon as a room opens up in one of her preferred rooms that she would vacate L's room.  Both B and I are now frequently checking the housing page hoping that something else opens up.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> What a wonderful and amazing gesture! I hope your mom is sprung from the hospital for her birthday. That's not a great way to spend your birthday.


Unfortunately it looks like she's stuck there until at least Monday. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Edited to add...I hope the storms are not too bad. I am NOT a storm lover. They scare the bejesus out of me. Nope...don't like them...nope, nope, nope!


I do not like them either. 


schumigirl said:


> That makes me irrationally angry.


Another funny thing is that there is a yield sign right there. No excuse for misspelling. 


Sue M said:


> Maybe call her Red? Lol. I’m open to suggestions!


Dh has a red car. He sometimes calls it Scarlett. 


buckeev said:


> How’d y’all SAN folk!


Jh Buckeev!


Lynne G said:


> Darn cold front arrived in the wee hours, and swear I heard rain sometime in the overnight. But as it arrived, the high is 74 degrees.


74 sounds nice to me. We have low 80's today.


keishashadow said:


> IDK last great offer I received, connected to FL travel, was a TS one…for westgate…run, run, run away



We made the mistake of getting involved with Westgate once several years ago. Never again.


Back to editing.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, Hope roommate issue works out for B, Charade.  I would not like L either.  I guess little one got lucky.  They are great friends still, even though the virus made them no longer roommates.  In fact, she still keeps in touch with most of the kids that were roomed on her floor. Hehe, I did not meet her roommate when we dropped off little one.  But by the looks of what the other girl set up, I was like, she has the same tastes.  They are both low key kids.  

Costco run.  Gas filled car, as well as kitchen pantry.   Cheap lunch, as pizza slices and soda cups was less than 6 dollars, including tax.  Though we did get iced coffee before we got home.  Little one said her stomach did not feel good, so now chilling.  Made some brownies, so had one before they cooked completely.  I know all will finish them by the end of the day.  Made only a 8 inch square pan size. Time for some tea, as done my iced coffee with the brownie.  

Thinking steak on grill dinner, as did pick up steak.  Was a mostly overcast day, as predicted, but at least no chance of rain until Tuesday.  Was fine with a T shirt and lightweight pants, and little one was fine with shorts and a sweatshirt.  We saw all, from shorts to jackets.  Was not that cool. Just nice, with a wind that says, hello, from the NW. Iinterestingly, saying tomorrow, wind will be from the NNW, and Father’s Day to be a beautiful sun filled day, with the high of 75.  A perfect weather weekend.  Great way to end our rather cool Spring.  As yay, Summer arriving next week.  Woot!


----------



## Charade67

B has had an interesting history with roommates. Freshman year she roomed with a Junior transfer student. They didn't become great friends, but got along well with each other. Then Covid hit and everyone got sent home.  Sophomore year she roomed with a Senior who she already know because she had lived on the same floor the previous year.  They got along quite well, but the roomie graduated at the end of fall semester leaving B with no roommate. Last year B roomed with a freshman. No problems there either, but the roomie left at the end of fall semester because she felt that she wasn't ready for college, once again leaving B with no roommate.  I'm hoping B can find a good roommate for her final year.


----------



## macraven

charade I hope your girl does get a fantastic roommate and they are a perfect match!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> @schumigirl Maybe you should put your name on the list now for next car!  It is crazy.  I have to say I’m loving this car. Got the top Trim  model and only thing it doesn’t have that I’d like is the electronically folding side view mirrors.  Husband has the Mercedes suv but I like driving mine better. We both keep our vehicles around 10 yrs so his is old now.
> Haven’t seen Zohan, I can’t stand Adam Sandler either. Maybe I’ll try to find it.




Nah, we have no idea what our next car will be yet, we`ll think about it next year, no rush for us to change this one, we absolutely love it. 

Zohan is funny, some folks find it offensive, we found it hilarious!




Charade67 said:


> Time for another study break. I'm trying to finish up everything today so I don't have to do any work tomorrow. I keep checking my school email to see if my editing project has been graded yet. I'm really anxious about that.
> 
> The new school year hasn't even started yet and B is already having roommate issues. The university does't let you keep your same room from year to year. You have to go through the room selection process each year, and freshmen get first choice. By the time B got to choose, her dorm was full. A room opened up in a nearby dorm, so she selected that. On Wednesday the new roommate sent her an email. B doesn't check her school email every day durning the summer, so somehow the roommate "L" found me on Facebook and sent me a pm yesterday asking me to have B text her about the room. They fill out person al profiles and then you can see how well you match with your roomie. B and L have a 50% match. L is very concerned about this and was asking B a ton of questions. First she wanted to know why B chose *her *room. Newsflash honey, it's not* your *room. She asked a bunch of other questions and even suggested that B try to swap rooms with someone else in the dorm. Yeah, that only works if both parties are in agreement, and she would have to find someone  who is willing to swap.  B can usually get along with just about anyone, but has decided that she does not want to room with L. B finally told her that as soon as a room opens up in one of her preferred rooms that she would vacate L's room.  Both B and I are now frequently checking the housing page hoping that something else opens up.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it looks like she's stuck there until at least Monday.
> 
> I do not like them either.
> 
> Another funny thing is that there is a yield sign right there. No excuse for misspelling.
> 
> Dh has a red car. He sometimes calls it Scarlett.
> 
> Jh Buckeev!
> 
> 74 sounds nice to me. We have low 80's today.
> 
> 
> We made the mistake of getting involved with Westgate once several years ago. Never again.
> 
> 
> Back to editing.




That is weird. Yes, hopefully she`ll find another room and a better fit to share with.

We know  a young lady who left Loews to work for Westgate about 4 years ago. The tale she told us of how they treat their workforce was dreadful. 




macraven said:


> charade I hope your girl does get a fantastic roommate and they are a perfect match!



Yep, it can make such a difference to share with someone who you match up with, can make your experience better. 





We had such a fun evening last night. One of my friends came over to ours to get ready which was a real giggle.......she likes red wine too while she puts her make up on! 

Dinner was beautiful, one of the best meals we`ve had there and they`re always fabulous, so very high standards from them. We all cleared our plates and some had desserts some had no room. I managed honeycomb ice cream and nothing else. But, it was a late one so we slept a little longer this morning......enjoyed that a lot. 

Bacon this morning with white toast and copious amounts of tea!! 

Guys are not going quad biking till much later today so Father`s Day dinner will be whenever they get back........making my own bbq sauce and will coat chicken thighs, make potato salad, coleslaw and a mix of salads.......as requested by the man of the day. He got some lovely little presents and a wonderful card, happy bunny. 

Tonight is the Canadian GP, they`ll be back for that as it doesn`t start till 7pm our time.......that`s Sunday taken care of. 





















​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, to all the fathers, hope you have a relaxing Sunday. 

Ah, what a cold front high weather system does.  Clears the sky, so was in the 40’s degrees in the overnight.  Nature’s air conditioning.  At the end of June no less. 

But woke up just to see that glorious sunshine pouring through the window.  So very bright out.  And while you definitely need your sunglasses, weather guy said 25 mph winds today.  Hair tied up, as may be a little bad hair day alert needed as well. 

And so, was tea, so yay for Schumi having lots of it this morning, and decided to make quiches, bacon and cheese, and ham with red peppers and cheese.  Decided eggs were getting old, so with hehe, pre made pie dough, easy breakfast.  And was good to heat up the kitchen, as house felt a bit cool. Still does. Hope my MIL likes them.

And while a Sunday, older one works, and DH even being that good son on his day to relax. So, this will be that always all lady  day.  And I have no idea what our agenda is.  Like yesterday, we did not get going until noon. With hearing both kids noisy last night, I have no idea when either went to bed, as I was asleep just after midnight. While was a rerun for sure, it was not one I remember seeing, so when it ended at midnight, the screen was turned off, and to bed I went.  Thus, I still don’t expect to hear a mom from older one for a few more hours, and a can I have some more time (meaning at least an hour from now) from little one, as I ask if she is ready after older one leaves for work not much before lunchtime. So.whatever decided to do today, won’t be for several more hours.  You know, when the places to eat turn their breakfast menus to lunch ones.  

So my quiet time, and I enjoy it. Dove heard cooing on and off for awhile now, and birds have been heard since before the sunrise.  Ah, big tv remote and teacup.  Perfect. Though still doing a load of wash, so should hear the dryer buzz it’s done soon. 

Super happy Father’s Day Sunday, too all the homies.


----------



## Sue M

@Lynne G send some of that sunshine here!  Another gloomy day so far. But it’s early. I can’t believe it’s June. Junuary more like.  We’re having steaks on the bbq too. Bacon wrapped!  

@Charade67 oooo Scarlet!  I like it!  I hope B finds a great roommate this year. L sounds like she’d be difficult, better off without her.  Hope your mom is ok once she gets out of hospital.  Sounds like it may be time to start looking at homes?  When the writing was on the wall with my mom I started looking so that when the time came it wasn’t a rushed decision and I knew exactly where I wanted her.

@schumigirl sounds like you had a fun evening!  

Happy Father’s Day to all!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> charade I hope your girl does get a fantastic roommate and they are a perfect match!


My youngest was in a mandatory, honors college only dorm For his first two years.

1st roomie was determined to ’save his soul’ and have him renounce our religion lol. 

2nd semester appeared he swung a private room, nope…they plopped a Korean student in that didn’t speak much English. They became friends over star Fox video game, national sport there I believe?

3rd & 4th semesters, a kid from Phillie who was rarely around, hanging with his homies.  

3rd & 4th years, rented a house with his buds, let the merriment begin 

happy happy to all the Dads & the single parent moms who do double duty.  Cake out of oven, rolls are rising and cornbread ready to come out.  thankful it’s cool enough to fry chicken and do that big ‘ole southern spread I do love.  Sides, give me side dishes yum.

have a wonderful dah all!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 677629View attachment 677630
> 
> My youngest was in a mandatory, honors college only dorm For his first two years.
> 
> 1st roomie was determined to ’save his soul’ and have him renounce our religion lol.
> 
> 2nd semester appeared he swung a private room, nope…they plopped a Korean student in that didn’t speak much English. They became friends over star Fox video game, national sport there I believe?
> 
> 3rd & 4th semesters, a kid from Phillie who was rarely around, hanging with his homies.
> 
> 3rd & 4th years, rented a house with his buds, let the merriment begin
> 
> happy happy to all the Dads & the single parent moms who do double duty.  Cake out of oven, rolls are rising and cornbread ready to come out.  thankful it’s cool enough to fry chicken and do that big ‘ole southern spread I do love.  Sides, give me side dishes yum.
> 
> have a wonderful dah all!



Love that meme about husband/dad.......and so true! I will never forget the look on Tom`s face when Kyle was placed in his arms not long after he was born, never seen anything like it, the look of joy and happiness on his face was priceless......a bond for life for sure 

Have a wonderful day......food sounds so good!!!  

Now I want cornbread and sweet potato casserole from 4Rivers!!


----------



## macraven

sweet!
you will always remember Tom’s smile schumi


----------



## Monykalyn

Happy Fathers day to all the dads out there. Travis is working this weekend at a convention (and helping out another vendor as his mom isn't doing well) so won't see him until Tuesday. Its at the Lake of Ozarks-we did drive up for the day yesterday to go out on boat, and take dogs out. Nala took to the water & boat pretty well. Nemo...well he hides when boat is moving and only jumped onto our raft when we stopped to float a bit when he saw the ducks. Boats around us got a laugh at the dog trying to do his hunting pose on a floating raft. Both dogs wear their water vests at all times on the boat and dock (treat em like toddlers and keep eyes on them). Need to put the pics up on instagram. 
Garden is going wild with this weather. May have squash before we leave actually. Happy pollenators really did a good job as have lots and lots of blooms on all the plants.
Alysa is in Alaska on some remote island they had to helicopter to get to-last message we had in family group chat was her short video of helicopter taking off before she was out of cell service area. Of course her sister had to get the last word with the message "Don't die"-siblings!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> For some reason, Hawaii youtube videos keep popping up  I have always wanted to go and have put the bug into dh's ear for the winter of 2024 for our 30th anniversary trip. So I guess we will see.


Sorry it's me skewing the algorithm lol.  Four work days until we leave. Started tossing stuff into suitcase today.

So what do we think of HHN houses so far? I think anything will be good if the plexi is GONE so jump scares aren't advertised!

Hope all are healthy and happy!! Hope to see some this fall in person! Think Lynne and I overlap again?? Such fun last year!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay for short countdown, MonyK.  Yay, if our September times match up.  Would be great to see ya again, and if my little one is around, she’ll be happy to have a friend like you to ride those coasters with her. 

Ack, with warning above, I guess no posting until almost lunchtime tomorrow. 

Thus, as a holiday Monday, still will leave a light on. 

And yay, Summer will be here, with our longest day of daylight this week.


----------



## macraven

yes it’s summer in GA….
it’s hot and will be hotter as in 101 starting wednesday for my area

florida will be really hot also so if anyone has a trip there this week, don’t forget the sunscreen and hat

Thanks Lynne for turning on the porch light.
No stubbed toes tonight 

MonyK, have a super trip!

Lights out for the boards at 1:00 am est but all can be posting at 11 est tomorrow 

Should be a great improvement on the boards then!

I hope to post a bit more later after I round my cats up and get them in the bedroom


----------



## Lynne G

Sleep tight all!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> sweet!
> you will always remember Tom’s smile schumi



Oh you`re so right.....that moment and the look on his face is one I`ll never forget......he has the best smile!! 




Monykalyn said:


> Happy Fathers day to all the dads out there. Travis is working this weekend at a convention (and helping out another vendor as his mom isn't doing well) so won't see him until Tuesday. Its at the Lake of Ozarks-we did drive up for the day yesterday to go out on boat, and take dogs out. Nala took to the water & boat pretty well. Nemo...well he hides when boat is moving and only jumped onto our raft when we stopped to float a bit when he saw the ducks. Boats around us got a laugh at the dog trying to do his hunting pose on a floating raft. Both dogs wear their water vests at all times on the boat and dock (treat em like toddlers and keep eyes on them). Need to put the pics up on instagram.
> Garden is going wild with this weather. May have squash before we leave actually. Happy pollenators really did a good job as have lots and lots of blooms on all the plants.
> Alysa is in Alaska on some remote island they had to helicopter to get to-last message we had in family group chat was her short video of helicopter taking off before she was out of cell service area. Of course her sister had to get the last word with the message "Don't die"-siblings!
> 
> Sorry it's me skewing the algorithm lol.  Four work days until we leave. Started tossing stuff into suitcase today.
> 
> So what do we think of HHN houses so far? I think anything will be good if the plexi is GONE so jump scares aren't advertised!
> 
> Hope all are healthy and happy!! Hope to see some this fall in person! Think Lynne and I overlap again?? Such fun last year!




Good to see you MonyK.....hope things are good for you and yours.....




macraven said:


> yes it’s summer in GA….
> it’s hot and will be hotter as in 101 starting wednesday for my area
> 
> florida will be really hot also so if anyone has a trip there this week, don’t forget the sunscreen and hat
> 
> Lights out for the boards at 1:00 am est but all can be posting at 11 est tomorrow
> 
> Should be a great improvement on the boards then!
> 
> I hope to post a bit more later after I round my cats up and get them in the bedroom



My nephew and his wife are in Orlando right now, they usually stay for a month over Christmas/New Year so they are really feeling that exceptional heat! Loving it though.......

Yep, hope the boards sort out their glitches now. 





Boards seem to be back up and running.

Beautiful day here, sun is bright and although a little breezy it is warm! We did get out early again walking and it was lovely. Walked 7 miles before the tootsies said enough.......

Going to plug the laptop in outside and sit in the gazebo I think this afternoon. 

Too nice a day to be inside. 



























Happy Monday​


----------



## Lynne G

Holiday Monday, yay!  And boards are up, yay!  

Another most beautiful day to end our Spring season. 81 the high, with partly sunny, partly cloudy day.  Time to go back to those shorts.  Yay!  

Ooh I hear mom?  Guess older one is ready to get up, freshen up, and go to work,  and it should be quiet for him. 

So happy not needing that other screen today.  Think little one wants to go to that further away outlets.  Maybe.  Have yet to see her.  DH took some of this to his mom, but not sure what you call it, but used the rest of the pie crust to line my lasagna pan, poured eggs, cheese, cut up orange peppers, chopped up bacon, cut up potatoes and cooked sausage pieces into it, and baked it.  Then added more cheese on top. There’s some leftover, so if older one will not want to eat for his breakfast, will stay in refrigerator, for him or DH to get into. Was delicious, though gave my DH the sausage pieces, as not fond of sausage.     

And so, with that over filled teapot, was enjoyed with me having tea and DH that icky instant coffee.  

Time to see if either kid is hungry, and how long little one needs to get moving.


----------



## macraven

can not decide what to fix for lunch today

i should rephrase that and say, where do i want to order my lunch from…


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> can not decide what to fix for lunch today
> 
> i should rephrase that and say, where do i want to order my lunch from…



Choo Choo........

Count me in too!!!!

Think we`re grilling out tonight too.....have some meats, some unique butchers sausages that are lush and usual sides.......it`s still nice enough to sit out, so that`ll be what we`ll opt for......

You have some fabulous places close by!! 




Time to go prepare salads and sides for dinner........


----------



## schumigirl

Dinner was wonderful tonight…….all cooked just as we liked. And weather was glorious which was enjoyable. We did put some food in the trash as we just couldn’t finish what we had cooked, but we enjoyed what we had. 

Came in just before 9pm, it was still warm enough to be sitting out…..and although tomorrow is officially the longest day, today‘s daylight isn’t that much different from what it’ll be tomorrow……

Tomorrow we are going to see the new Jurassic Park movie in the afternoon. Hope it’s not a dud, I’m not the biggest fan of these movies, but I do like Chris Pratt.

Going to be another warm night tonight……there’s a lovely little breeze coming in the bedroom windows, so should be comfortable sleeping.

Almost bedtime here………


----------



## macraven

Since this week of no real cooking for me, picked up some lean cuisine frozen dinners at Publix today

Mr Mac is out with his kayak and know he will tell me how hot it is….

Had a slow afternoon at the gym and cats were screaming at me to feed them when i returned home
They get an attitude when i am late in feeding them.

Hope all going fine for our homies!


----------



## Sue M

Ouch Mac, that’s hot!  Unusual spring here, so cold and wet!  In 60’s. Last year was opposite, triple digits  At the end of this week temps supposed to get into 80’s and sunshine. Crazy weather.

Just a quick check in, leaving in a few minutes to go see Buzz Lightyear with my daughters.

Anyone at Universal early August?  Too bad Lynn I’ll just miss you. At this point I’ll be happy to just arrive!  Listening to the news and all the flight cancellations yuck.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, sorry Sue.  But hope we do get to meet up one of these days.  Little one’s bucket list includes sea kayaking in the San Juan Islands. 

Getting time for my bedtime, so leaving a light on.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Since this week of no real cooking for me, picked up some lean cuisine frozen dinners at Publix today
> 
> Mr Mac is out with his kayak and know he will tell me how hot it is….
> 
> Had a slow afternoon at the gym and cats were screaming at me to feed them when i returned home
> They get an attitude when i am late in feeding them.
> 
> Hope all going fine for our homies!



Hope had a lovely time and yes, I`m sure he`ll have enjoyed that heat while out in his kayak.......how lovely though......and hope the gym was fun, well as fun as the gym can be   





Official longest day today.........summer is here, although I think we`ve been enjoying a nice summer already this year....hope it continues for us too. 

Up early again today, it`s beautiful outside so we plan to walk 8 miles this morning along the seafront, sunscreen on even though it`s early, I can still burn. 

Breakfast is blueberry muffins that are bakery bought, couldn`t resist them, they are huge!! Some fruit and of course tea. 

Then the cinema after lunch and hopefully grilling again tonight unless it cools down, we don`t bother grilling out if it`s cold here. No need to, plenty of other options to cook food just as good. 

Happy Tuesday though.......



























Have a great Tuesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, not only the first day of the Summer season, the longest day of sunlight, and a Taco Tuesday.  

Yay, when Mac gets her Taco Bell fix today, should be light out, even if a later dinner run.  

Hope you enjoy the movie this afternoon, Schumi.  It has pretty good ratings here.  

And so, a back to office today.  Was quiet enough, as since we are at a higher level, not as many required to be in.  Will be back to telecommuting rest of week, so happy about that.  Though on my early drive in, there is not much traffic, until I’m in the City.  Then a darn bus got in front of me today, but at least road was wide enough to speed around him, as it pulled over.  

Another beautiful sunny day, with almost carbon copy of yesterday’s, but more clouds to rule the day, and with rain starting this evening.  So hoping to be home before it starts, as weather lady said in news this morning, showers in the afternoon commute, arriving around 5 pm tonight. I should be home by then.  But as 83 degrees the high, nice enough day.  

Yesterday afternoon felt very warm.  And you know it was warm last evening, as heard both our and neighbor’s AC on.  But as 62 degrees out now, no AC heard. But even if mostly cloudy today, can expect those AC units to be heard again before the rain comes.  A rainy Wednesday, Thursday and Friday predicted.  That’s fine, Sunday to be a full day of sun, and a high of 89 degrees.  Woot!  Summer!

You know,


Hehe.  Mac’s cats are AC feeling ones.  Lucky cats.  LOL.


----------



## macraven

Sue, we moved to Georgia around a week before Christmas 5 years ago
On new year’s eve had temps of upper 70’s
which was not common

Each year after that, it was usual temps.
Warm days but cooler nights in the winter

Seems like this year it will not be normal
as we already are having temps a few days at 99-100

I check the temps for Orlando and looks like it will be a hot summer and fall for them

I am looking forward to my UO trip in September and have a feeling it will be miserable heat there

I hope the heat won’t be an issue for you for your August vacation.
Florida really gets some intense heat during the summer

AC is a lot cheaper for  homes in the south where we live compared to where i lived before in the north.
We turned our ac on 24/7 in May and think summer will be very long this year

I hope this does not sound like a whine as i can deal better with high heat than i can with cold and snow!

Some 8 years back we had very cold weather in the north and a couple of hours of snow falling.
But it did not last long, flurries stopped but temps were not even close to spring like

I had booked my florida flight back late January
For the past two weeks i have received 3 emails
from Delta of flight changes for my September trip

i hope no more changes but did read Delta is cutting 200 flights per day up threw summer
i have no idea if my booked flights will fall into the group of cancellations….

i could drive to orlando if i had to but i don’t want to

traffic in florida would we freak me out
and ….i usually get lost in orlando when i do drive there but only drove there 3 times

i prefer flying
it has its hang ups but i can live with that

i hope your august trip will be fantastic


seems like this post of mine from last night did not get posted yesterday since the boards went donr
trying again to post it


----------



## Sue M

Mac this past 12 months have been unusual weather I think!  We had crazy high triple digit temps last summer then a colder than normal few weeks this past winter. Seems like we’re getting more temp extremes.  This spring has been unusual here. It gaunt gotten above low to mid 60’s and lots of rain. Sunny days have been few and far between.

I’ve been going to Florida during Aug for years and I’m fine with the heat.  Here it used to be unheard of for houses to have AC!  We never really needed it as temps rarely went above mid 80’s but usually stayed in high 70’s to 80. Everyone just had fans. Never got intolerably hot or if it did only lasted a few days. Now lots of people putting in AC. Seems summers getting hotter and winters colder. More extremes.

I heard on the news all the problems with airlines.  So far my flights haven’t changed- fingers crossed.  I fly Alaska and they seem to have less changes. However they have had their share the past 2 yrs during Covid for sure!  The reason I ended up at SF 2 days earlier before my HR res last trip!  But got in lots of meet ups those 2 days!  

I hate driv in Florida too!  But have lots since my parents lived in Ft Lauderdale/Broward County. And I always drove up to Orlando. The Turnpike wasn’t too bad. I-95 is awful!

Lynne & Schumi enjoy your sunshine!  A beach walk sounds heavenly.  

Last night went to see Buzz Lightyear. My adult daughters wanted to see it and we all went together.  We all enjoyed it!  More than I thought I would.

Nothing much on the agenda today.  I have to go pick up a fruit basket I ordered. Good friends of mine are going on the Alaska Cruise tomorrow and another friend happens to work for Holland America and she happens to be in charge of this ship while it’s in port. She graciously offered to bring the basket to the ship to be delivered to their stateroom!  

Lynne my daughter kayaked the broken Island group last summer off the coast of Vancouver Island. She loved it.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Sue, we moved to Georgia around a week before Christmas 5 years ago
> On new year’s eve had temps of upper 70’s
> which was not common
> 
> Each year after that, it was usual temps.
> Warm days but cooler nights in the winter
> 
> Seems like this year it will not be normal
> as we already are having temps a few days at 99-100
> 
> I check the temps for Orlando and looks like it will be a hot summer and fall for them
> 
> I am looking forward to my UO trip in September and have a feeling it will be miserable heat there
> 
> I hope the heat won’t be an issue for you for your August vacation.
> Florida really gets some intense heat during the summer
> 
> AC is a lot cheaper for  homes in the south where we live compared to where i lived before in the north.
> We turned our ac on 24/7 in May and think summer will be very long this year
> 
> I hope this does not sound like a whine as i can deal better with high heat than i can with cold and snow!
> 
> Some 8 years back we had very cold weather in the north and a couple of hours of snow falling.
> But it did not last long, flurries stopped but temps were not even close to spring like
> 
> I had booked my florida flight back late January
> For the past two weeks i have received 3 emails
> from Delta of flight changes for my September trip
> 
> i hope no more changes but did read Delta is cutting 200 flights per day up threw summer
> i have no idea if my booked flights will fall into the group of cancellations….
> 
> i could drive to orlando if i had to but i don’t want to
> 
> traffic in florida would we freak me out
> and ….i usually get lost in orlando when i do drive there but only drove there 3 times
> 
> i prefer flying
> it has its hang ups but i can live with that
> 
> i hope your august trip will be fantastic
> 
> 
> seems like this post of mine from last night did not get posted yesterday since the boards went donr
> trying again to post it



I’m getting emails from my nephew every other day who is in Orlando with his wife, and you’re correct…..it is blazing hot!

He said parks are the busiest he’s ever seen them, they haven’t managed Hagrid‘s yet this trip, I think they’re going to try later at night.

Yes, September will be a toasty one…….we do still enjoy driving in Florida a lot, but the area around both sets of parks isn’t a lot of fun. 





Went out for lunch before the cinema today, had some hot and spicy Thai food, one of the few that opens for lunch here, it was very nice and busy too. I had no idea it would be so busy.

Well Jurassic Park was not that great. I had heard from friends on both sides of the Atlantic who had seen it and said don’t bother……I fell asleep for 25 minutes and the best bit was right at the end, the bit we all wanted to see…….wouldn’t watch it again.

Reviews were all ambivalent at best generally, should have listened.

There we’re around 9 other folks watching this one which we love that about going during the day, no annoying folks either. No other movies coming out we want to see anytime soon. 

But, came out and bumped into two friends coming out of another screen who had gone to see Lightyear with their daughter who loved the originals…….they all hated it. Lol…….not the best afternoon for cinema goers……

No need for dinner tonight now, but going to make a huge pot of tea for us right now and sit out as it’s so warm here


----------



## Robo56

Good Tuesday morning Sans family 






Happy Belated Father’s Day to all the Sans dad’s and hubby’s. Hope everyone had a nice day.


Charade sounds like your mom is progressing if she is being feisty. Hope the the school work is coming along.

Mac I have heard about all the airlines changing flight times on people. I bet your grumpy cats are happy now they have been fed.


Schumi glad to hear your Lizard  is continuing. Enjoy the warmth.

Good to see Monyk and Sue post.

Lynne hope the tea is tasty this morning.

Keisha I bet you put out a wonderful food buffet for your hubby and sons for Fathers Day. Make sure to have a nice restful day after all your hard work. Have a float in the pool.

Shout out to Tink, Bobbi68, Patty and all our Sans family who are not posting regularly. Hope all is well with you.


Granddaughter and her family came down for visit yesterday. We went out for lunch and had a nice visit. They live a little over 2 hours away in Kentucky.

I have been trying to pull a few things together for my trip to Orlando.

Not sure how much time I will be spending in the parks if it is slammed with people. I usually go early in the morning sometimes or  in the evening. Son and family will be hitting the rides. I will meet up with them for some meals and maybe a few rides I can do.

I think I will be a more of a pool diva this trip. More of a relaxing getaway.

Looking forward to seeing the Monsters Store by the Mummy ride. I read about it in Schumi’s  trip report.

Lazy day today. Think a quick is in order. Was up way to early this morning.


Have a wonderful Tuesday everyone.


----------



## Sue M

Robo when is your trip?  Staying at PB?  

Schumi funny the differences in opinions, we enjoyed Buzz!  Next movie I want to see is Elvis!


----------



## macraven

Robo, lazy days are the best!

i have done nothing productive this morning and decided to watch tv and catch up on how the homies are doing in between commercials.

Also catching up on sleep, with cat naps

But while reading my emails realized today is Tuesday….
Dang!!! 
just remembered i have a dental appointment at 1:30 for a crown to be put in today
Due to dental and gum issues, i have to take 2000 mg of amoxicillin one hour before any dental appointments 

Swallowed those ugly pills in a new york minute…

back later…


----------



## Sue M

Mac good luck at dentist today!

For those of us who name our cars l  when I was out with youngest dad last night I told her the suggestion of Scarlet, and she says I should name her Daisy


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> View attachment 678191
> 
> Good Tuesday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 678194
> 
> 
> View attachment 678195
> 
> Happy Belated Father’s Day to all the Sans dad’s and hubby’s. Hope everyone had a nice day.
> View attachment 678197
> 
> Charade sounds like your mom is progressing if she is being feisty. Hope the the school work is coming along.
> 
> Mac I have heard about all the airlines changing flight times on people. I bet your grumpy cats are happy now they have been fed.
> View attachment 678204
> 
> Schumi glad to hear your Lizard  is continuing. Enjoy the warmth.
> 
> Good to see Monyk and Sue post.
> 
> Lynne hope the tea is tasty this morning.
> 
> Keisha I bet you put out a wonderful food buffet for your hubby and sons for Fathers Day. Make sure to have a nice restful day after all your hard work. Have a float in the pool.
> 
> Shout out to Tink, Bobbi68, Patty and all our Sans family who are not posting regularly. Hope all is well with you.
> 
> 
> Granddaughter and her family came down for visit yesterday. We went out for lunch and had a nice visit. They live a little over 2 hours away in Kentucky.
> 
> I have been trying to pull a few things together for my trip to Orlando.
> 
> Not sure how much time I will be spending in the parks if it is slammed with people. I usually go early in the morning sometimes or  in the evening. Son and family will be hitting the rides. I will meet up with them for some meals and maybe a few rides I can do.
> 
> I think I will be a more of a pool diva this trip. More of a relaxing getaway.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the Monsters Store by the Mummy ride. I read about it in Schumi’s  trip report.
> 
> Lazy day today. Think a quick is in order. Was up way to early this morning.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday everyone.




The Monster`s store is very nice, and we were lucky it was empty when we were in it. My nephew mentioned trying to get in it yesterday and it was mobbed, but they went back later and loved it. Yes, they`ve been spending a lot of time at the pool to escape the heat and crowds.......

Being a pool diva sounds fun!! Relaxing trips are always fun. 






Sue M said:


> Robo when is your trip?  Staying at PB?
> 
> Schumi funny the differences in opinions, we enjoyed Buzz!  Next movie I want to see is Elvis!




Really? I haven`t heard anyone say they liked it. Glad to hear you did though. 

Oh Elvis is another I cannot stand listening to.......him,  and The Beatles I intensely dislike. The Railway Children has been remade, a classic from my childhood and is coming to the cinema soon, but would prefer to watch that in the comfort of our own home.....so maybe no other cinema visits for us for a while. Minions will be full of kids, so we`ll give that a hard pass.




macraven said:


> Robo, lazy days are the best!
> 
> i have done nothing productive this morning and decided to watch tv and catch up on how the homies are doing in between commercials.
> 
> Also catching up on sleep, with cat naps
> 
> But while reading my emails realized today is Tuesday….
> Dang!!!
> just remembered i have a dental appointment at 1:30 for a crown to be put in today
> Due to dental and gum issues, i have to take 2000 mg of amoxicillin one hour before any dental appointments
> 
> Swallowed those ugly pills in a new york minute…
> 
> back later…



Naps are always good! 

Good luck with your appointment today and yes, get the tablets taken!!


----------



## Lynne G

Good luck Mac.  Hope not in pain.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Happy Tuesday    Happy Summer solstice day!!!!  

It was a busy weekend.  Did lots of baking since we had cool rainy days most of the weekend.  Of course the sun started to come out around 4:00 Sunday afternoon   We made the best of the weekend, and the boys did lots of " boy things" with their dad - so he was a happy Dad.  Made some treats and fresh bread along with a first attempt at making cream puffs!  I was surprised that they were easier than I thought they would be, and quick to make as well.  I don't think I will ever buy them again, you just need the time for the filling to cool and set.  

Yesterday was a nice warm day, but today is turning out to be cool  We will be lucky if it hits 70 today   The weekend forecast is looking great - which will be great for the Garth Concert outside in that stadium.  Crossing my fingers for a nice evening!



Monykalyn said:


> Sorry it's me skewing the algorithm lol. Four work days until we leave. Started tossing stuff into suitcase today.


Have a great trip!  I miss your stories about your feathered girls!  Stop in and let us know how the trip is going.  


Sue M said:


> Unusual spring here, so cold and wet! In 60’s. Last year was opposite, triple digits  At the end of this week temps supposed to get into 80’s and sunshine. Crazy weather.


It has been a very cool/slow spring.  The farmer's almanac so far has been correct about our weather.  We haven't had anything higher than 22-23 C here yet.  Which is unusual for our area.  I have a feeling summer is going to be very similar.  I hope the weather stops raining on weekends, so we can get the boat in the water and get fishing.  


Lynne G said:


> And so, a back to office today. Was quiet enough, as since we are at a higher level, not as many required to be in. Will be back to telecommuting rest of week, so happy about that. Though on my early drive in, there is not much traffic, until I’m in the City. Then a darn bus got in front of me today, but at least road was wide enough to speed around him, as it pulled over.


It's great that your job is not mandating everyone get back into the office and that you can continue to do most of your job virtually.  I know you said that even before 2020 you were doing more of your job remotely - so it's great that it is staying mostly virtual.  I understand why companies want employees back in the offices as they have lease agreements for those spaces - but I can see how many jobs and companies may be changing how they leave/rent spaces in the coming years.  


macraven said:


> I had booked my florida flight back late January
> For the past two weeks i have received 3 emails
> from Delta of flight changes for my September trip


I hope that they flight changes start to firm up a bit more and stop changing.  I know that we had our flight changed multiple times earlier in the year.  It is annoying and frustrating.  Enjoy your taco tuesday!


schumigirl said:


> Well Jurassic Park was not that great. I had heard from friends on both sides of the Atlantic who had seen it and said don’t bother……I fell asleep for 25 minutes and the best bit was right at the end, the bit we all wanted to see…….wouldn’t watch it again.


We seen it on Saturday.  It was just ok.  It definitely wasn't my favorite of the franchise.  Oldest ds said he wanted more dinosaurs - I have to agree.  They did a good job on incorporating the old franchise with the new...but it was just ok...with not enough dinosaurs!



Robo56 said:


> I have been trying to pull a few things together for my trip to Orlando.
> 
> Not sure how much time I will be spending in the parks if it is slammed with people. I usually go early in the morning sometimes or in the evening. Son and family will be hitting the rides. I will meet up with them for some meals and maybe a few rides I can do.


Any trip away - is great escape.  You can and will do your trip in whatever manner makes you the most comfortable!  Everyone has a comfort level

Well, I should shuffle more papers.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy Tuesday    Happy Summer solstice day!!!!
> 
> It was a busy weekend.  Did lots of baking since we had cool rainy days most of the weekend.  Of course the sun started to come out around 4:00 Sunday afternoon   We made the best of the weekend, and the boys did lots of " boy things" with their dad - so he was a happy Dad.  Made some treats and fresh bread along with a first attempt at making cream puffs!  I was surprised that they were easier than I thought they would be, and quick to make as well.  I don't think I will ever buy them again, you just need the time for the filling to cool and set.
> 
> Yesterday was a nice warm day, but today is turning out to be cool  We will be lucky if it hits 70 today   The weekend forecast is looking great - which will be great for the Garth Concert outside in that stadium.  Crossing my fingers for a nice evening!
> 
> 
> Have a great trip!  I miss your stories about your feathered girls!  Stop in and let us know how the trip is going.
> 
> It has been a very cool/slow spring.  The farmer's almanac so far has been correct about our weather.  We haven't had anything higher than 22-23 C here yet.  Which is unusual for our area.  I have a feeling summer is going to be very similar.  I hope the weather stops raining on weekends, so we can get the boat in the water and get fishing.
> 
> It's great that your job is not mandating everyone get back into the office and that you can continue to do most of your job virtually.  I know you said that even before 2020 you were doing more of your job remotely - so it's great that it is staying mostly virtual.  I understand why companies want employees back in the offices as they have lease agreements for those spaces - but I can see how many jobs and companies may be changing how they leave/rent spaces in the coming years.
> 
> I hope that they flight changes start to firm up a bit more and stop changing.  I know that we had our flight changed multiple times earlier in the year.  It is annoying and frustrating.  Enjoy your taco tuesday!
> 
> We seen it on Saturday.  It was just ok.  It definitely wasn't my favorite of the franchise.  Oldest ds said he wanted more dinosaurs - I have to agree.  They did a good job on incorporating the old franchise with the new...but it was just ok...with not enough dinosaurs!
> 
> 
> Any trip away - is great escape.  You can and will do your trip in whatever manner makes you the most comfortable!  Everyone has a comfort level
> 
> Well, I should shuffle more papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Yes, more dinosaurs would have been better, and some more gore....we felt it was deliberately toned down for a snowflake audience.....we did like the old characters in it. 

I found making choux pastry easier than it`s made out to be. Lots of elbow work. Making chocolate eclairs and so on is fun, yes, maybe a little more time consuming than going to the bakers....but dishes like profiteroles are so much better when you do them yourself. I agree, a bit of time and patience works wonders.

One of my friends couldn`t make meringues properly, they always came out crispy and crumbly, not chewy and gooey like mine do.........I taught her how I make them and now take credit whenever she makes them and they work.......lol.....





I`m tea`d out now........a new teaset I ordered arrived today and once it was washed and dried, we served tea and scones......it`s a nice one, porcelain white and very classic. 

Some tv I think tonight.......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Slow afternoon at work today.  Sadly, not much to keep me busy.  I am sneaking out about 15 minutes early, as we need to renew vehicle registrations today - before month end and the line-ups are out the doors of the building.  Sadly, we would do it all online...but they charge and extra 15.00 to do it online - PER REGISTRATION!!!!     Wayyyyyy too much extra money for us by the time we add the 3 toy registrations as well.  It would be almost an extra 100.00 to do it online!!!!! You would think doing it online would save you $$$  Nope.    It really ticked me off and struck a nerve.  



schumigirl said:


> I found making choux pastry easier than it`s made out to be. Lots of elbow work. Making chocolate eclairs and so on is fun, yes, maybe a little more time consuming than going to the bakers....but dishes like profiteroles are so much better when you do them yourself. I agree, a bit of time and patience works wonders.


I was surprised!!!  I can definitely see myself doing these and trying different varieties now.  Dh told me I need to stop and find something else to do, as he doesn't need to eat anymore of my " treats"   He has a sweet tooth and can't stop at one or two.  I can usually stop at one or two.  Now...chips, crackers, pretzels - anything salty...those I can't stop at one or two!!!!!  Give me allllll the carbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That is my weakness.  

Chicken is on the menu tonight.  With probably some potato wedges, asparagus and salad.  Hoping to hit the gym, since it looks awfully windy and some weather is moving in and more rain is forecasted for tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Slow afternoon at work today.  Sadly, not much to keep me busy.  I am sneaking out about 15 minutes early, as we need to renew vehicle registrations today - before month end and the line-ups are out the doors of the building.  Sadly, we would do it all online...but they charge and extra 15.00 to do it online - PER REGISTRATION!!!!     Wayyyyyy too much extra money for us by the time we add the 3 toy registrations as well.  It would be almost an extra 100.00 to do it online!!!!! You would think doing it online would save you $$$  Nope.    It really ticked me off and struck a nerve.
> 
> 
> I was surprised!!!  I can definitely see myself doing these and trying different varieties now.  Dh told me I need to stop and find something else to do, as he doesn't need to eat anymore of my " treats"   He has a sweet tooth and can't stop at one or two.  I can usually stop at one or two.  Now...chips, crackers, pretzels - anything salty...those I can't stop at one or two!!!!!  Give me allllll the carbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That is my weakness.
> 
> Chicken is on the menu tonight.  With probably some potato wedges, asparagus and salad.  Hoping to hit the gym, since it looks awfully windy and some weather is moving in and more rain is forecasted for tonight.



lol.....we`re similar there Pumpkin......savoury all the way if I`m craving something.....chips are my downfall, especially if there`s dip on offer too!!! Sweet things I do make, but don`t tend to eat a lot of the very sweet stuff. Muffins and shortbread are my elixir........but, no I can`t stop at just a few chips and a little dip!!! No willpower there. 

And yes, because baking is so much fun from scratch, I do it a lot so there are always goodies in the cabinets which is not so good for trying to eat healthy! 

Hope you enjoyed the gym! 





Going to be a sizzler today.........and warmer tomorrow, might get a couple of deliveries instead of hitting the stores and farm stores, that way after our walks we can just spend the day in the garden enjoying that weather instead of shopping. 

Today is a walk of course, will be heading out soon as it is gorgeous, little cloudy, but no breeze at all which we do like when it`s so hot, it helps. Light breakfast of a croissant and some fruit, will have a blueberry muffin when I come in to keep me till lunch. 

Think we`ll be grilling again tonight, but lunch is a shrimp cocktail....with our cocktail sauce.

Sunscreen on first.





























Happy Wednesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  A Wednesday is here.  And both camel and me are enjoying this first day of now depreciating sunlight.  But that’s okay.  See, many of our homies have that Fall countdown.  Thus, today deserves a woot.  Yep, already the middle of this second to last week of June.  Get over a hump, and not only you will see this Friday coming, next week’s Friday will be July.  Flying along time.  Yep.  But yay!  Means Sue’s Summer get away is just about a month away now.  Ours too.  Though thinking maybe cancelling it.  Have to see.  I too am hoping our flights are not cancelled or changed. 

And so, a little cooler day, as 78 degrees the high.  And once again, a mostly cloudy day, with rain in the dinner time commuting hours.  But as not commuting, don’t care, as most likely won’t be out at that time anyway. Yesterday, they said rain showers at the dinner hour, but we saw no rain at all yesterday.  So today’s rain forecast may be true, maybe not. Though that glorious sunshine start, even if those clouds come around soon.  But much warmer with already 64 degrees out.  Hehe, shorts are now the dress code.  And my flip flops.  Actually picked up another pair.  They tend to wear out fast enough, and the ones I have were last year’s purchase.  So, in the trash they go, and nice new one’s I’m sporting now. 

Oh I’m a good baker, enough that I tend to only bake sweet. Cookies and cakes, I can do. Bread items?  Um I usually use a box mix. But most of the time, I buy bread items, and when it’s hot, I tend not to bake as much. Though I do use the oven for meals.  Once I saw the food channel using  one pan baking, I find that so easy.  Dump some protein and vegetables, a little seasoning and oil, and yay, one pan meal. Though was a nice mom, the other day, took the dripping from the steak we cooked, and made a brown gravy.  So, little one happily ate mashed taters with gravy last night.  Add bbq chicken on the grill, and some tomatoes and peppers cooked on the grill with some butter and salt and pepper, and a good Summer dinner for us.  The last of the vanilla ice cream, with those jimmies, and was ending with some sweet last night.  Oh, and jimmies are sprinkles, those basic little pieces of color, to add to ice cream, and cakes and even cookies.  They are usually either round or oblong. For ice cream, little one mostly uses chocolate flavored, but when she saw this colored ones the other day, well, we had to try them.  But here, or when I grew up, I always told they were jimmies and are still advertising as such.

But no matter this hump of a day, a walk for Schumi, and tea for me this morning.  And a big whopper of a wonderful Wednesday to you all.  And a very good morning to ya too. 

Ooh, older one wanted to change the house thermostat to freezing temps last night.  He got overruled.  And it felt cool enough for me as I slept.  But I can see us turning it down soon enough. The weekend is to be that hot and humid, sunny 90’s degrees days. But for now, I find the house just right. I’m like like that Snow White. Not too cool and not too warm. But if it gets warmer outside, I can see the AC being heard.


----------



## keishashadow

Then…Fake it ‘till you make it.  Happy Wednesday all!

Pumpkin, wait…i re-read your post twice…you have to pay an extra $15 fee for online registration?   I get it’s a convenience fee but, you should get a discount for not involving one of their employees F2F time.  Ridiculous

monyk - buck that Hawaii trend!   lol to the sibling alaskan goodbye

sue - now that the mr is retired, my new strategy for booking air is go with midweek travel.  only one trip had outright destination cancellation, at least 2 months prior so we could scramble to another airline. 

Have had multiple time changes on three different airlines since last August.  i’m at the point where as long as they get me where-ever the same day, I’m thrilled.   Bit of a change in mind set tho for me to accept not scheduling anything importance on day of travel

Mac - oh goodie, more dental work for you.  Ugh. good luck there

lynne - my mom’s baked goods rivaled professional bakeries Offerings.  Both delicious and beautiful.  Mine are more of an ugly duckling but, are quickly gobbled up none the less Lol. 

Robbie - my cheat version of ice cream cake was well received.  Did make another traditional cake for the mr who isn’t exactly adventurous as to his sweets.  I’m going to try another one that is actually baked when it cools off a bit.  surprised my dinner rolls came out well, usually hit or miss in high humidity.  I figure that’s why bread always seems a bit  off to me in the south, different preparation?

charade - hope your mom is doing well, figure you have your nose buried in school work…stay the course


----------



## Lynne G

Hey, Keisha, mine are not always so perfect, but at long as it tastes delicious, it always will be a win in my book. 

Older one is up, and off to work he went.  He asked if little one was up.  Um, doubtful. I guess I will see her when she asks what is for lunch.  Hmm, maybe soup and grilled cheese.  I need fast lunches on the week days.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's hump day stop in!  Only it's afternoon.  I was putting out fires and shuffling lots of papers this morning

It is a sunny, windy day here.  I am hoping the wind dies down a little by this evening so I can head outside for an evening walk.  Spaghetti and meatballs, ceasar salad and probably some garlic toast with the rest of my homemade bread from the weekend.   Quick and easy peasy meal for a weeknight meal.  

Tomorrow is nails after work, a little laundry before we head out for the weekend.  Looking forward to seeing the kids and the gd.  We are not staying at their house, and at a hotel with Dh's other family members that are going to the concert with us.  We have a hired car service to deliver and pick us up to the concert.  So looking forward to not having to deal with trying to park or take the city transit trains to get there.  GD has been video chatting with us about coming to visit.  She is excited to go swimming in the hotel pool  with Gramps.  



Lynne G said:


> Once I saw the food channel using one pan baking, I find that so easy. Dump some protein and vegetables, a little seasoning and oil, and yay, one pan meal. Though was a nice mom, the other day, took the dripping from the steak we cooked, and made a brown gravy. So, little one happily ate mashed taters with gravy last night. Add bbq chicken on the grill, and some tomatoes and peppers cooked on the grill with some butter and salt and pepper, and a good Summer dinner for us. The last of the vanilla ice cream, with those jimmies, and was ending with some sweet last night. Oh, and jimmies are sprinkles, those basic little pieces of color, to add to ice cream, and cakes and even cookies. They are usually either round or oblong. For ice cream, little one mostly uses chocolate flavored, but when she saw this colored ones the other day, well, we had to try them. But here, or when I grew up, I always told they were jimmies and are still advertising as such.


I love sheetpan meals!  I do make them, I always seem to need 2 trays so it always take a little longer to cook as my oven is not convection.  My next oven will have that feature!  They sure are easy and clean up is super easy.  


keishashadow said:


> Pumpkin, wait…i re-read your post twice…you have to pay an extra $15 fee for online registration? I get it’s a convenience fee but, you should get a discount for not involving one of their employees F2F time. Ridiculous


Yup...good  old bureaucracy at work  At times I shake my head at what they are trying to gain by doing that!



schumigirl said:


> Going to be a sizzler today.........and warmer tomorrow, might get a couple of deliveries instead of hitting the stores and farm stores, that way after our walks we can just spend the day in the garden enjoying that weather instead of shopping.


I hope you enjoyed your hot day!!!!  They never seem to last long enough and then we are left wanting more 

Well, I should check on a few papers, and make sure they completed and filed in the correct spots.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

​I think we all know someone who will try to convince us they can cook....lol......I certainly do, and it is funny though what some folks think is cooking 





It`s funny how things are different in the South Keisha......I think it was you that pointed out the batter on fish isn`t quite right either........it`s one dish we do perfectly in the UK.....deep fried fish from the chippy is one of the nicest dishes ever! 

My baking veers from absolutley bloomin perfect   ......to a minion cupcake that looks like it`s been slaughtered!! Nothing beats fresh though.

Love the memes! Yes.....some people........





Finally sitting down again.......

Enjoyed a lovely walk this morning, sun was hiding behind some cloud, but jeez it was hot! Only walked 6 miles, but that was enough with the heat that was humid. Sea was flat calm as there wasn`t a breath, unusual for us on the East Coast. 

Dinner was shrimp & pineapple skewers with hot spice and some chicken skewers with teriyaki sauce for us two tonight. Made up some spicy couscous and mushroom and courgette parcels to be cooked in foil on the grill too. I think I prepped too much as always, tossed some in the trash when we were done, I need to prepare less.

Been in the garden most of the day......in the shade for the most part, but the heat is there and tomorrow should be nicer I hope. Such a relaxing way to spend the days......

Quiet night here for us.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's hump day stop in!  Only it's afternoon.  I was putting out fires and shuffling lots of papers this morning
> 
> It is a sunny, windy day here.  I am hoping the wind dies down a little by this evening so I can head outside for an evening walk.  Spaghetti and meatballs, ceasar salad and probably some garlic toast with the rest of my homemade bread from the weekend.   Quick and easy peasy meal for a weeknight meal.
> 
> Tomorrow is nails after work, a little laundry before we head out for the weekend.  Looking forward to seeing the kids and the gd.  We are not staying at their house, and at a hotel with Dh's other family members that are going to the concert with us.  We have a hired car service to deliver and pick us up to the concert.  So looking forward to not having to deal with trying to park or take the city transit trains to get there.  GD has been video chatting with us about coming to visit.  She is excited to go swimming in the hotel pool  with Gramps.
> 
> 
> I love sheetpan meals!  I do make them, I always seem to need 2 trays so it always take a little longer to cook as my oven is not convection.  My next oven will have that feature!  They sure are easy and clean up is super easy.
> 
> Yup...good  old bureaucracy at work  At times I shake my head at what they are trying to gain by doing that!
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed your hot day!!!!  They never seem to last long enough and then we are left wanting more
> 
> Well, I should check on a few papers, and make sure they completed and filed in the correct spots.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Think we posted at the same time.......

Tom says thanks for the picture compliment.......  

Oh your concert is this weekend? And you get to see the family too.....how lovely. Your little granddaughter will be getting bigger by the day......

Yep, weather has been glorious, probably threaten us with thunderstorms soon.....always a down side to the heat for us. Hope yours picks up soon.....haven`t had garlic toast for a while......hmmm. 





I swear it`s already starting to get darker at night......but it`s really not as we don`t get dark at all ......we have astronomical twilight till late July, not completely dark at all. Astronomers are counting down the days till autumn hits. 

Might have an early night tonight now........all the walking is catching up.


----------



## keishashadow

Mac - forgot to ask, how’s the teeth today?  

Pumpkin - that sounds like such a wonderful weekend with the extended family, especially GD time.  What concert for you?

picked up a sealed, new hair dryer today for a song at the amazon outlet. has a diffuser to more easily work with my waves/curls in the humid weather.  Mine is too powerful for that.

It is apparently smarter than me.    

ceramic & ionic but also infrared.  that red glow is making me nervous, reminds me of a heat lamp over food for some reason.  Will give it a few more goes before i make final judgment there.  

our heat index well into 100 degree area today.   cold front coming thru brought some whopper storms after 4 pm.  Flooding, even on the ridges from the volume of sudden rain.  We rarely see that.  

Many trees down and electric out.  We are good, phew.  Waiting for GD to come down as their and many other surrounding towns lost their electric.  

In process of firing up all our phone chargers to lend them.  If only my DH had opened his generator by now   He gets a pass, was otherwise occupied.

GD was fascinated seeing an errant pool raft float down the flood waters on their street that have, thankfully, receded. I was quite fond of this huge pine tree near a school.  Sad to see it go after observing it grown for so many years.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, sad to see such a nice tree down, Keisha, and boo that power out for some. Hope all are safe. 

We get those temps this coming weekend, Keisha.  Was to be rain today, nope.  None again. But getting warmer?  Not yet.  Saying much better rain chances to be seen tomorrow, so maybe ground is thirsty?  And not even 80 degrees the high tomorrow.  Cloud cover and rain will keep that temp down. But then the higher temps start. Friday’s high is 86 degrees, and the weekend’s are to be full days of sun with 90 and 91 the highs. Now the weekend’s temps and full sunny days are the Summer temps and weather I like. 

Was cheap dumpling day, so dumplings for our dinner, with those noodles I don’t like, but little one prefers over the dumplings.  No matter, there are still a good amount of dumplings left for older one, who just came in.  Made a cheesecake today.  Yum!  So guess what my dessert was?  Tea and cake.  What a perfect night.  And gave DH two big slices for his mom, as he’s staying there tonight.  It should rain tomorrow.  DH trimmed the bushes and mowed the grass this afternoon. 

Hope Pumpkin has a most fabulous weekend with the family.  Good to be busy, as makes time go by faster. 

Dark enough now, so light on for all.


----------



## macraven

Just a quick drive thru to say hope all the homies are doing fine tonight


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Mac - forgot to ask, how’s the teeth today?
> 
> Pumpkin - that sounds like such a wonderful weekend with the extended family, especially GD time.  What concert for you?
> 
> picked up a sealed, new hair dryer today for a song at the amazon outlet. has a diffuser to more easily work with my waves/curls in the humid weather.  Mine is too powerful for that.
> 
> It is apparently smarter than me.
> 
> ceramic & ionic but also infrared.  that red glow is making me nervous, reminds me of a heat lamp over food for some reason.  Will give it a few more goes before i make final judgment there.
> 
> our heat index well into 100 degree area today.   cold front coming thru brought some whopper storms after 4 pm.  Flooding, even on the ridges from the volume of sudden rain.  We rarely see that.
> 
> Many trees down and electric out.  We are good, phew.  Waiting for GD to come down as their and many other surrounding towns lost their electric.
> 
> In process of firing up all our phone chargers to lend them.  If only my DH had opened his generator by now   He gets a pass, was otherwise occupied.
> 
> GD was fascinated seeing an errant pool raft float down the flood waters on their street that have, thankfully, receded. I was quite fond of this huge pine tree near a school.  Sad to see it go after observing it grown for so many years.
> 
> View attachment 678606




Oh that is sad to see such an old tree come down. 

Hope you didn`t lose power Janet, that`s some extreme weather you`re having. 

I liked my hair dryer that was like that with all the infra red and so on, but ended up buying another one that didn`t as this one was so heavy. Good though.....

However my straighteners of which I have around 6 pairs for some reason are all ionic/ceramic and some words I can`t even pronounce.......and yes, some are better than others. Favourite ones are a brand called Cloud9.......fabulous straighteners. 




macraven said:


> Just a quick drive thru to say hope all the homies are doing fine tonight



Hope you`re doing ok mac.......you`re still getting it terribly warm where you are too. 





My goodness it is HOT here........managed to sleep through the night, windows open and no sheet or duvet, but it worked. Slept like a rock. 

Sunshine is brilliant and incredibly warm already, barely 7am......we`ll pay for this.....lol......and yep thunderstorms are predicted soon...of course. But, today it`s going to be a roaster for us......so we`re about to head out walking, sunscreen on, sunglasses and sun hat on, if I squint really hard...........it still won`t look anything like Orlando......... 

So, once we are home and freshly showered, we have a butcher, farm store and grocery delivery coming.......a day in the garden calls for us again. Grill will be on for lunch and dinner tonight.....light-ish food for lunch though, will do some grilled shrimp or I have some coconut mango chicken breasts that work for lunch. Dinner will me a selection of what we have.....definitely steak!!! Have one friend who will pop in on her way home from work, her offices are in the town next to us, so it`s handy. 

Had tea already, so time to head out before it gets even hotter!

























Happy Thirsty Thursday ​


----------



## Lynne G

A little cool inside and out. Guess older one turned the thermostat down.  I’ll have to turn it up soon.  But had to say, had a very good sleep, as closed my eyes and next thing I heard was the alarm.  

Not because of our very hot, but saying rainy conditions most of the day.  But weather news guy did say, should be out of here by the mid afternoon, clearing from the South to North. And next chance of rain is Monday, as we will get that hot and steamy weather before another cold front comes along. Hence the rainy predictions for Monday too. Forecast high temps for the next 5 days:  84, 90, 91, 77, 79.  Darn, thinking those lightweight pants are not to be put away for good.  So odd to be not so hot the beginning of July.  

But no rain yet, and saying not nearly as much as Keisha, as only random showers, with my phone saying rainy by 8 am.  For now though, it’s bright enough and clear.  And I guess the birds know it’s going to rain. Have not heard even one this early morning.  

Hope Mac’s dental visit went well, and you are feeling good Mac.  

Thirsty I am, so tea for me.  I’m glad it’s a Thursday, as means Friday feeling is tomorrow.  After that longer weekend, I’m really ready for another.  So will do that next week.  Figure this Friday should be quiet.  And it should be that just a little earlier week day routine one.  

My hair is naturally dry feeling, and so I rarely use a hair dryer. I do have one, and little one has an iron to try to give some body to her hair. The most body I’ve seen is when she braids her hair when it’s wet.  But even that does not work for long.  I’ve never used it, but if I do set my hair, curls do stay. Most of the time, I don’t care to have curls, and with the warmer weather, I tie my hair up, and wear a hat.  

Hope Schumi had some tea, with that very warm weather she is having. Stay safe with that rainy weather you have too.  

So homies, a terrific Thirsty Thursday is here.  Drink up, good to keep that body hydrated.  And get ready, fabulous Friday will be here tomorrow.  Woot!


----------



## schumigirl

Had to come inside for a break from that heat!

Sun is bursting in the sky and it is glorious out there…….making up some salad for lunch to go with shrimp and chicken skewers…….and some beef shish kebabs…..they’re very small though, but a nice little selection for lunch.

No rain forecast for us anytime soon thankfully, it’s going to miss us at the weekend I think.

Might make up that drinks dispenser of sangria now……bought a new one that looks like a giant strawberry, the tap on it is quite sturdy unlike the last one that lasted about 3 goes………

Looks good though……….

Back outside to the heat soon and join Tom on those loungers before he starts grilling lunch……..


----------



## keishashadow

i’m used to be up early, just not producing Lol.  seems like it should be lunch time vs breakfast.  Just shoo’d the ‘lil out the door with my DS.  She has a gymnastics camp at PITT.  so happY i don’t have to make that drive in rush hour Thru the campus.  

They still have no power, was supposed to be fixed by last night.  At least not as hot here today.

carole u surely are making lemonade out of the heat, enjoy.  

Now, don’t laugh, got semi-crafty & made tie dye 4th of July tshirts yesterday.  the materials spoke to me in the michael’s when i had to stop to return an amazon return.  (note to self, don’t buy from 2nd party sellers & wear gloves when tie dying).

 i’ve actually never done it on my own, only overseeing the kiddos.  It’s a bit more complicated than it looks   I ‘think’ they came out, in washer now.


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, cute to tie dye shirts, Keisha.  Little one did camo green ones ones a few years ago. Got cheap dye at Ollie’s one time.  They came out good.  Had bought cheap shirts from A.C. Moore just before they were going out of business, so was a cheap fun activity a couple of Sumners ago. I think she gave  most to high school friends.  I think she may have one left?    

Ack, teleconferences on and off all day.  Should make the day go faster.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> i’m used to be up early, just not producing Lol.  seems like it should be lunch time vs breakfast.  Just shoo’d the ‘lil out the door with my DS.  She has a gymnastics camp at PITT.  so happY i don’t have to make that drive in rush hour Thru the campus.
> 
> They still have no power, was supposed to be fixed by last night.  At least not as hot here today.
> 
> carole u surely are making lemonade out of the heat, enjoy.
> 
> Now, don’t laugh, got semi-crafty & made tie dye 4th of July tshirts yesterday.  the materials spoke to me in the michael’s when i had to stop to return an amazon return.  (note to self, don’t buy from 2nd party sellers & wear gloves when tie dying).
> 
> i’ve actually never done it on my own, only overseeing the kiddos.  It’s a bit more complicated than it looks   I ‘think’ they came out, in washer now.



I think we need to see the shirts when they’re out the washer Janet……it is a gift to be crafty!

Yes, we are loving this heat……he and me sitting side by side on loungers with some sangria to complement the heat……perfect!

I‘m with you…..still an early riser after all these years……not something to brag about though as I’d rather be sleeping some mornings snuggled into my mister. But, it is what it is……..hope your son gets his power back soon.




I‘m too hot……..

Although being within the gazebo, all open sided, there is a nice breeze but my goodness this is hot for us. Lovely though…..

Sangria has been lovely, more made up for tonight……..got to be fresh unlike Confisco Grille that is made up in ten gallon drums!

More bbq food to follow…….


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Yes, we are loving this heat……he and me sitting side by side on loungers with some sangria to complement the heat……perfect!


That does sound great!   I’m on hold dealing with yet another identify theft attempt with the mr.  government watchdog agencies, figure all are at lunch.  while I’m getting good at filing the watches/complaints, this is getting quite tiresome.  No idea how people who have actual (non retired) lives would find the time to sit on hold for hours.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's Thirsty Thursday...filled with morning tea  

I am procrastinating on shuffling the papers this morning.  It is time to me to have a little time off.  I am really looking forward to this weekend and next as we will be with the kids and alllllllll the kids next weekend as both ds's are making the trip to the city with us.  They have some shopping they want to do and it will be great to just spend some time together as a family.  

I colored those pesky greys last night  There seems to be more and more of those pesky buggers   I have a nail appointment tonight to get the fingers looking a little better again, and also getting a pedicure next week.  I'll be all polished up and ready to go again!  

The weather is still cool.  It was cool and breezy last night on my walk and was slightly breezy all night.  NO rain, but cool enough that the furnace kicked in this morning as the house was so cold   It's almost July....I need some warm weather   OH well, it just might be a cooler than normal summer.



schumigirl said:


> I swear it`s already starting to get darker at night......but it`s really not as we don`t get dark at all ......we have astronomical twilight till late July, not completely dark at all. Astronomers are counting down the days till autumn hits.


I say the same thing about when we start towards the shortest day of the year.  I/We really do enjoy the long evenings - especially when the weather great and we can spend time outside.  We really do try to take advantage of the beautiful evenings.  



keishashadow said:


> that sounds like such a wonderful weekend with the extended family, especially GD time. What concert for you?


We are going to see Garth Saturday night.  This is his only stop in Canada for his stadium tour.  We are lucky enough to have tickets and live close to the city he picked.  Usually artists pick Toronto/Montreal , so we quickly set up a plan to snag a bunch of tickets for the group.  


macraven said:


> Just a quick drive thru to say hope all the homies are doing fine tonight


  I hope the Mr. Mac and your cats are doing good.  


Lynne G said:


> My hair is naturally dry feeling, and so I rarely use a hair dryer. I do have one, and little one has an iron to try to give some body to her hair. The most body I’ve seen is when she braids her hair when it’s wet. But even that does not work for long. I’ve never used it, but if I do set my hair, curls do stay. Most of the time, I don’t care to have curls, and with the warmer weather, I tie my hair up, and wear a hat.


My hair is naturally curly as well.  I'm the same, I don't use a blow dryer much - unless I'm straightening it...then I pull it out.  My hair stays fairly healthy because of that - besides loosing a ton of hair after having covid.  My hairdresser always talks about even though my hair is super fine, and that I color it - balayage once a year  with bleach, that my hair is super healthy.  My hair would break off, if I used blowdryers and irons on it everyday.  


schumigirl said:


> Might make up that drinks dispenser of sangria now……bought a new one that looks like a giant strawberry, the tap on it is quite sturdy unlike the last one that lasted about 3 goes………


Sangria  That sounds delicious and refreshing!  Enjoy it!!!  Your weather sounds delightful!  


keishashadow said:


> hey still have no power, was supposed to be fixed by last night. At least not as hot here today.
> 
> carole u surely are making lemonade out of the heat, enjoy.
> 
> Now, don’t laugh, got semi-crafty & made tie dye 4th of July tshirts yesterday. the materials spoke to me in the michael’s when i had to stop to return an amazon return. (note to self, don’t buy from 2nd party sellers & wear gloves when tie dying).


I hope they get their power restored soon.  It's great that they have you to help them out a bit.  
It's great when we are " crafty" .  I have those whims too.  I agree, we need a picture!  

Well, the paper should probably commence.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Sue M

well well!  Summer has finally arrived. What is that golden globe in the sky? 

Mac how did dentist go?

Keisha your absolutely right!  Mid week is best. Unfortunately my daughter still has to work lol and she’s coming with me on this trip and so stuck with weekend flights. But next trip Feb 2023 I’m doing mid week. Have family wedding in Boca so thought I’d come a week early and do Universal. Then drive down for another 2 weeks. Daughters will fly down together for a week around wedding. 
Sorry to hear about identity theft. That’s do scary. Do you know how it happened?

Glad your safe from flooding, power outs, trees falling!  Yikes. Lots of places with flood warnings here. Rivers/streams running high and fast. We had very cold spring and has warmed up fast so snow pack off mountains are now quickly melting.

Pumpkin did you see the news story, Global I think. Local boy here playing for Tampa. He issued a challenge to teammates to pronounce his home town in BC, Coquitlam lol!  It was hilarious.

Schumi enjoy that lovely sunshine!  Maybe a fan in the gazebo?  I’ve seen these misters you attach to a garden hose, similar to what they have in the parks. Thinking about it for the patio. We’re supposed to go up to the 30’s in a few days. Crazy going from teens straight to 30’s. No middle ground.

Off to do errands


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> That does sound great!   I’m on hold dealing with yet another identify theft attempt with the mr.  government watchdog agencies, figure all are at lunch.  while I’m getting good at filing the watches/complaints, this is getting quite tiresome.  No idea how people who have actual (non retired) lives would find the time to sit on hold for hours.



Not again!! 

Hope you got it all sorted out. I agree, folks who work full time must struggle with phone calls to these organisations if they need to contact them. One of our Government departments used to open from 10am till 3.30pm Mon to Friday and closed for lunch!!! Crazy........




Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's Thirsty Thursday...filled with morning tea
> 
> I am procrastinating on shuffling the papers this morning.  It is time to me to have a little time off.  I am really looking forward to this weekend and next as we will be with the kids and alllllllll the kids next weekend as both ds's are making the trip to the city with us.  They have some shopping they want to do and it will be great to just spend some time together as a family.
> 
> I colored those pesky greys last night  There seems to be more and more of those pesky buggers   I have a nail appointment tonight to get the fingers looking a little better again, and also getting a pedicure next week.  I'll be all polished up and ready to go again!
> 
> The weather is still cool.  It was cool and breezy last night on my walk and was slightly breezy all night.  NO rain, but cool enough that the furnace kicked in this morning as the house was so cold   It's almost July....I need some warm weather   OH well, it just might be a cooler than normal summer.
> 
> 
> I say the same thing about when we start towards the shortest day of the year.  I/We really do enjoy the long evenings - especially when the weather great and we can spend time outside.  We really do try to take advantage of the beautiful evenings.
> 
> 
> We are going to see Garth Saturday night.  This is his only stop in Canada for his stadium tour.  We are lucky enough to have tickets and live close to the city he picked.  Usually artists pick Toronto/Montreal , so we quickly set up a plan to snag a bunch of tickets for the group.
> 
> I hope the Mr. Mac and your cats are doing good.
> 
> My hair is naturally curly as well.  I'm the same, I don't use a blow dryer much - unless I'm straightening it...then I pull it out.  My hair stays fairly healthy because of that - besides loosing a ton of hair after having covid.  My hairdresser always talks about even though my hair is super fine, and that I color it - balayage once a year  with bleach, that my hair is super healthy.  My hair would break off, if I used blowdryers and irons on it everyday.
> 
> Sangria  That sounds delicious and refreshing!  Enjoy it!!!  Your weather sounds delightful!
> 
> I hope they get their power restored soon.  It's great that they have you to help them out a bit.
> It's great when we are " crafty" .  I have those whims too.  I agree, we need a picture!
> 
> Well, the paper should probably commence.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



I`d send you some of ours if I could, everyone should be enjoying warm weather right now. 

Hope you`re happy with the hair and nails soon enough too. 

My stylist always tells me I have the healthiest hair too.....shiny and soft, not at all dry....yet I blow dry and straighten my hair every single day. I do buy good products though, must help somehow. The only time it was falling out was last summer when I was terribly stressed, mainly about not travelling lol.....but as soon as we could travel, it stopped falling out altogether. Tom was cleaning our shower drain every day which was full of my hair, but once the borders opened......I was fine. Good hair is a blessing. I know one woman who goes to the salon same appointment as me......her hair is dreadful, it`s dry, lifeless an she makes it worse by getting just a colour painted on when she really need highlights and lowlights. Says she doesn`t have the time for a long appointment like mine........

Sangria was indeed lovely!!! Just the thing for sitting in the sun......

Have a great evening.........




Sue M said:


> well well!  Summer has finally arrived. What is that golden globe in the sky?
> 
> Mac how did dentist go?
> 
> Keisha your absolutely right!  Mid week is best. Unfortunately my daughter still has to work lol and she’s coming with me on this trip and so stuck with weekend flights. But next trip Feb 2023 I’m doing mid week. Have family wedding in Boca so thought I’d come a week early and do Universal. Then drive down for another 2 weeks. Daughters will fly down together for a week around wedding.
> Sorry to hear about identity theft. That’s do scary. Do you know how it happened?
> 
> Glad your safe from flooding, power outs, trees falling!  Yikes. Lots of places with flood warnings here. Rivers/streams running high and fast. We had very cold spring and has warmed up fast so snow pack off mountains are now quickly melting.
> 
> Pumpkin did you see the news story, Global I think. Local boy here playing for Tampa. He issued a challenge to teammates to pronounce his home town in BC, Coquitlam lol!  It was hilarious.
> 
> Schumi enjoy that lovely sunshine!  Maybe a fan in the gazebo?  I’ve seen these misters you attach to a garden hose, similar to what they have in the parks. Thinking about it for the patio. We’re supposed to go up to the 30’s in a few days. Crazy going from teens straight to 30’s. No middle ground.
> 
> Off to do errands



We do have two built in electric fans in the gazebo.....it`s a solid oak one with open sides all the way round apart from the waist height wooden panelling with railings,  but it does have a solid wooden roof, so it does keep the heat. 

If we were too hot we could always put on the lawn sprinkler systems......although I never quite get that hot......lol.......

Glad you`re seeing the sun too. 





We are whooped.......8 mile walk and then the heat of the day, lots of bbq food and a couple of pitchers of Sangria popped into a large drinks dispenser......it`s a giant strawberry, but taking it back as it pours so slow! 

Enjoyed lots of sunshine and meats today. One of our friends who works in the next town was supposed to be popping in after she finished work, but she got delayed with a client so some extra food went in the trash, shame as it was lovely. 

Going to lay along the sofa like a sloth tonight.......

Think we may give the walk a miss tomorrow, although it has turned cloudy and breezy but still oh so warm........


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Slower day again!  It's probably a good thing it's slow, my mind and focus is not where it should be today.  I just want to dream my day away lol.  Dream vacations...hot, warm, lazy. busy and running from ride to ride - sooooooooooooo many vacations I want to take!!!!!!!  Just not enough $$$   



Sue M said:


> Pumpkin did you see the news story, Global I think. Local boy here playing for Tampa. He issued a challenge to teammates to pronounce his home town in BC, Coquitlam lol! It was hilarious.


I did not see that...but Coquitlam is a mouth full lol.  Beautiful little city I might add  It's great your temps are rising.  Tomorrow ours are supposed to get a little warmer finally.  I'm looking forward to the +25 C temp.  


schumigirl said:


> I do buy good products though, must help somehow. The only time it was falling out was last summer when I was terribly stressed, mainly about not travelling lol.....but as soon as we could travel, it stopped falling out altogether. Tom was cleaning our shower drain every day which was full of my hair, but once the borders


I do as well.   Dh gives me the stink eye when I say that I'm heading to the hair supply store! If I would use the hair, face, and body wash stuff he uses, I would be bald!!!!!!!!  It is one of the things I refuse to go cheap.  

I may not get paid the best at my job, but I am not micromanaged or overworked with huge work loads  I always get my work done and time sensitive work sent in on time.  Some days working with all men is like working wit 4 yr olds.  But I just told my manager that I am leaving early tomorrow and next Thursday (Friday is Canada Day - holiday time ) .   He is just so easy going about it.  He knows it's no extra work for him  when I leave early...just when I take more than 2 days off in a row and can't double up on my work.  I do thank the universe for that aspect of my job.  Some days, I know I wouldn't be able to handle a huge workload...today is one of them.

Now off to do some shredding and get that caught up again.


----------



## Sue M

I can picture Schumi and Tom running thru the sprinklers lol!  

Pumpkin to be sure we have some crazy names for towns here!  

Got home from lunch with the daughters, booked my Feb Universal trip!  Only a week but 3 weeks in Boca/Lauderdale with family.  Portofino 

Just finished doing nails  my daughters gave me a dip powder kit for Mother’s Day. Let’s just say it’s a good thing I chose a light colour. Going out to dinner at the golf club. So no time to take it off. Ugh. I think I need more practice


----------



## Lynne G

Aw, Sue, nice to have nails done, even if not the perfect color.  Even better when done by family.  LoL  I should go to the nail place one of these days.  But no fun time to be made up pretty lately. 

Oops, thought was a bit tired, older one came home, and asked what for dinner.  Had taken a nap.  Seems little one was hungry, so made rice, tomatoes and grilled a breast of chicken that was left.  In other words, enough for her.  So, now making a breakfast meal, as older one and I don’t mind breakfast food anytime, and he’s very hungry, so speed is needed. So, just finished a skillet of chopped up taters, with a good amount of butter, salt and pepper, then added eggs, chopped green peppers, and the rest of the chopped sharp cheddar cheese bag. And dinner had been served.  For him and I anyway.  DH left mid afternoon, to have dinner with his mom.  

DH came home after midnight as had said he didn’t want to stay at his mom’s last night.  Maybe that’s why needed nap, because bedmate said I was always taking the covers.  Um, house did feel too cool when I woke up, and you woke me up when you went to bed, I think was around 2 am.  He did complain little one was still up, chatting away with her online friends.  Sigh.  I have kids in their 20’s, and little one will be 21 two months from around now. I could be a night owl.  But rarely on a week day, when my alarm goes off still before the sunrise.

Still looks light out. And I told DH we did get rain today, as mowed the grass.  And between the cool feeling house, decided the shorts I was wearing need to be those lightweight pants.  Still wearing those pants, as house does not feel as cool now, but it’s only 62 degrees out. Thankfully, the rain was only in the morning, and just watered the flowers enough.  Evening news said we got a half inch of rain total.  Yeah, streets did not even look wet most of the day. But my fabulous Friday will bump up the temp, as 84 the high. Shorts will be on, and pants go in the wash.  Yay! Gorgeous weather weekend coming up.  

May all have that most restful and good night’s sleep.   And light on, with this colorful reminder:



Double woot woot!  Yay, waking up to a Friday.  Third woot!


----------



## macraven

thanks for the porch light Lynne!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Slower day again!  It's probably a good thing it's slow, my mind and focus is not where it should be today.  I just want to dream my day away lol.  Dream vacations...hot, warm, lazy. busy and running from ride to ride - sooooooooooooo many vacations I want to take!!!!!!!  Just not enough $$$
> 
> 
> I did not see that...but Coquitlam is a mouth full lol.  Beautiful little city I might add  It's great your temps are rising.  Tomorrow ours are supposed to get a little warmer finally.  I'm looking forward to the +25 C temp.
> 
> I do as well.   Dh gives me the stink eye when I say that I'm heading to the hair supply store! If I would use the hair, face, and body wash stuff he uses, I would be bald!!!!!!!!  It is one of the things I refuse to go cheap.
> 
> I may not get paid the best at my job, but I am not micromanaged or overworked with huge work loads  I always get my work done and time sensitive work sent in on time.  Some days working with all men is like working wit 4 yr olds.  But I just told my manager that I am leaving early tomorrow and next Thursday (Friday is Canada Day - holiday time ) .   He is just so easy going about it.  He knows it's no extra work for him  when I leave early...just when I take more than 2 days off in a row and can't double up on my work.  I do thank the universe for that aspect of my job.  Some days, I know I wouldn't be able to handle a huge workload...today is one of them.
> 
> Now off to do some shredding and get that caught up again.



lol......Tom says cheap is not in my vocabularly.....he`s probably right  

Yep,  I like nice products and don`t mind paying for them.....you do right. And warm weather coming up for you......enjoy it, you`ve waited long enough for it.....and hope you have the best weekend too...concert and granddaughter too.....sounds about perfect. 





Sue M said:


> I can picture Schumi and Tom running thru the sprinklers lol!
> 
> Pumpkin to be sure we have some crazy names for towns here!
> 
> Got home from lunch with the daughters, booked my Feb Universal trip!  Only a week but 3 weeks in Boca/Lauderdale with family.  Portofino
> 
> Just finished doing nails  my daughters gave me a dip powder kit for Mother’s Day. Let’s just say it’s a good thing I chose a light colour. Going out to dinner at the golf club. So no time to take it off. Ugh. I think I need more practice




lol....not sure about that!! That water is freezing........





macraven said:


> thanks for the porch light Lynne!



Come over here......never gets dark right now.....I woke up around 3am and thought it must have been much later.......nope. I can sleep through light nights even with our drapes and blinds open to let some cool air in........Tom prefers complete darkness, but I win.......lol........






Didn`t walk in the end this morning.....slept till around 8.30, I guess the body knows when it`s had enough, but I did enjoy sleeping late for a change. Another gorgeous day ahead for us........

Tom has nipped out to help at the Church programme to deliver things for the housebound, he should be back for lunch........sticky spicy honey bbq boneless chicken thighs for the grill at lunch......and usual selection for dinner again tonight, will make up some potato salad and usual salads, Tom is picking up those huge pitted olives that have been stuffed with both hot chillies and garlic, they are gorgeous. And asked him to pick up some stuff from the bakers, they have huge croissants that are ideal for breakfast, and so nice.

So, another day in the garden......always glad to have power out here in the gazebo too.....can have my laptop plugged in. Can`t really do any TR on the ipads as picture transferring isn`t the easiest......laptop for that job. 

Just heard Xanadu on the 80`s radio channel.....now that`ll be in my head all day! Love a little bit of ELO. I always wanted ONJ hair in that Xanadu video......she was lovely!






























Have a wonderful fun filled Friday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Friday it is. 

Ooh, a foggy start today. Hello HHN spooky. And not hearing the AC on.  Good reason.  61 degrees out. But that high weather warm weather system is arriving, and, as weather news lady said this morning, the clouds should depart, and glorious sunny and warm conditions will start this afternoon, and continue through the weekend, when, maybe appropriately, a cold front comes along on Monday. 

And so, still up around 15 minutes before the alarm went off.  Hehe, was up before my bedmate was, though he was not far behind me waking up.  He’s an early bird too, and both of us have been screen viewing for some time already. 

And so, shorts, tea, and mostly quiet. Almost perfect morning.  With two Mondays from now, being a holiday, next Friday morning will be perfect. Will be lazy one, this coming Friday.  Perfectly acceptable to continue that shorter week day routine for two more weeks, with bonus longer weekend next weekend, with lazy Friday, and a holiday Monday the following week.  


So, hope Schumi stays cool with her very warm weather, and enjoyed some tea this morning.  I too can fall asleep in a light on room or dark one.  Does not matter.  Sometimes I forget to turn off the light. DH usually gets up sometime after I’m asleep, and turns it off.  But he’s the same.  Can fall asleep in lighted room or not.  

Thus, tea for me, and weather news.  Yep, a SAN for sure.  But a smile needed today, as hoping all have a Fabulous Friday.


----------



## keishashadow

Pumpkin1172 said:


> We are going to see Garth Saturday night. This is his only stop in Canada for his stadium tour. We are lucky enough to have tickets and live close to the city he picked


Oh, ok, i had thot that concert was a bit down the road, duh.  lucky you!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I have those whims too. I agree, we need a picture!


Story there.  Did the required rinsing, then washed them twice…just 3 shirts in the load.  Put in dryer, came out damp.  Hmm, maybe they were just extra saturated.  Back in they went, no change.

we have a relatively new dryer BTW that was installed by deliverymen.   DH never bothered to check the venting of it, experts & all. 

HA, it wasn’t done properly, big ball of lint blocking it.  Lucky it didn’t catch on fire.  If i was on my own would’ve never known what to do.  Phew.


Sue M said:


> But next trip Feb 2023 I’m doing mid week. Have family wedding in Boca so thought I’d come a week early and do Universal. Then drive down for another 2 weeks.


Ooh, Boca, fancy! . That sounds like a really relaxing trip and perfect to break up the winter cold weather


Sue M said:


> Sorry to hear about identity theft. That’s do scary. Do you know how it happened?


DH is driving me crazy trying to figure out the how.  Since they had both SS # and a copy of his DL, all I can think of is either:  insurance company, employer, health system(s), social security or our state unemployment system.  

I’m guessing it came from the latter being hacked last year.  They had to shut it down and start anew it was so bad.  The new system is an absolute nightmare to navigate, didn’t help it launched when so many were collecting during the pandemic. 

State did offer free credit monitoring.  That has yet to reference either of the two bank accounts that were opened in his name.    Doesn’t exactly inspire confidence in the system. 

No matter, we are locked down, tight as a drum now.  I think lol. 


schumigirl said:


> One of our Government departments used to open from 10am till 3.30pm Mon to Friday and closed for lunch!!! Crazy........


bankers‘ hours Oh, how i hated that phrase.  Worked some of my longest hours there.


schumigirl said:


> Going to lay along the sofa like a sloth tonight.


Join us, we have champagne…

ok, i sent out the sloth signal…

where’s Charade?


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Coquitlam is a mouth full lol


Not only can’t i say it, spelling would be worse…and I was a spelling bee champ


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Friday is Canada Day - holiday time


Enjoy!


Sue M said:


> my daughters gave me a dip powder kit for Mother’s Day. Let’s just say it’s a good thing I chose a light colour. Going out to dinner at the golf club. So no time to take it off. Ugh. I think I need more practice


Said the woman who’s never had a professional mani…I’ve been tempted to buy a set & give it a whirl too.  This post has given me 2nd thots lol.

Generally, I do have a steady enough hand to do a decent job but, the dip does look quite tricky. 

Have been using one of those store brand nail polishes, you know the type that crows it lasts 14 days.  As if.  Shockingly, it does.  Sally Hansen Miracle Gel, two coat system - color & clear top coat.   less $ than OPI & other fancier brands.  

For me, the real test is if it holds up at the beach, being in water a good portion of the day, check!

only thing i don’t like about it is you are instructed to not put a base coat down.  It does tend to rough up the top of my nails when i remove.  A few good coatings of cream rectifies it well enough thus far.


Lynne G said:


> Maybe that’s why needed nap, because bedmate said I was always taking the covers.


i have taken to putting the top comforter on sideways so that I can do a bit of a cocoon roll.  Otherwise, the cover stealer would win lol


schumigirl said:


> Yep, I like nice products and don`t mind paying for them.....you do right


You get what you pay for, however, I’m hardwired to try to wait for a sale, then I do buy in multiples.  GD is starting to ‘shop’ my stash.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Oh, ok, i had thot that concert was a bit down the road, duh.  lucky you!
> 
> Story there.  Did the required rinsing, then washed them twice…just 3 shirts in the load.  Put in dryer, came out damp.  Hmm, maybe they were just extra saturated.  Back in they went, no change.
> 
> we have a relatively new dryer BTW that was installed by deliverymen.   DH never bothered to check the venting of it, experts & all.
> 
> HA, it wasn’t done properly, big ball of lint blocking it.  Lucky it didn’t catch on fire.  If i was on my own would’ve never known what to do.  Phew.
> 
> Ooh, Boca, fancy! . That sounds like a really relaxing trip and perfect to break up the winter cold weather
> 
> DH is driving me crazy trying to figure out the how.  Since they had both SS # and a copy of his DL, all I can think of is either:  insurance company, employer, health system(s), social security or our state unemployment system.
> 
> I’m guessing it came from the latter being hacked last year.  They had to shut it down and start anew it was so bad.  The new system is an absolute nightmare to navigate, didn’t help it launched when so many were collecting during the pandemic.
> 
> State did offer free credit monitoring.  That has yet to reference either of the two bank accounts that were opened in his name.    Doesn’t exactly inspire confidence in the system.
> 
> No matter, we are locked down, tight as a drum now.  I think lol.
> 
> bankers‘ hours Oh, how i hated that phrase.  Worked some of my longest hours there.
> 
> Join us, we have champagne…
> View attachment 678951
> ok, i sent out the sloth signal…
> 
> where’s Charade?
> 
> Not only can’t i say it, spelling would be worse…and I was a spelling bee champ
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Said the woman who’s never had a professional mani…I’ve been tempted to buy a set & give it a whirl too.  This post has given me 2nd thots lol.
> 
> Generally, I do have a steady enough hand to do a decent job but, the dip does look quite tricky.
> 
> Have been using one of those store brand nail polishes, you know the type that crows it lasts 14 days.  As if.  Shockingly, it does.  Sally Hansen Miracle Gel, two coat system - color & clear top coat.   less $ than OPI & other fancier brands.
> 
> For me, the real test is if it holds up at the beach, being in water a good portion of the day, check!
> 
> only thing i don’t like about it is you are instructed to not put a base coat down.  It does tend to rough up the top of my nails when i remove.  A few good coatings of cream rectifies it well enough thus far.
> 
> i have taken to putting the top comforter on sideways so that I can do a bit of a cocoon roll.  Otherwise, the cover stealer would win lol
> 
> You get what you pay for, however, I’m hardwired to try to wait for a sale, then I do buy in multiples.  GD is starting to ‘shop’ my stash.










 ​
I do feel a little like a sloth today........

Yep, it`s nice when the expensive stuff is on offer. My mother almost passed out when I bought a conditioning treatment when she was with me one time......lol.....I told her that was a good deal for bogof....she then regaled me with what she could buy with that money.......lol.

Lucky with the dryer, yes those things can be dangerous if not cleaned out. So many house fires start that way and make the news over here. Tom is constantly checking ours and cleaning it like a crazy man......but glad I don`t have to do it. 





Came inside as sun has disappeared for a while, little cooler than forecast, I think the weather is changing now. 

We can still cook outside though so no cooking for me today.......Tom is excellent at grilling I have to say, so we always eat well. 

Time for a pot of tea and madeira cake.........


​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh scary on both counts, Keisha.  Hope you get that security issue fixed for DH, and dryer is okay.  Our lint remover is inside the dryer, and have taught both kids to clear out before use.  Have a trash bag hanging next to it, for them to toss it in.  Little one hates doing it, but I do always check before I use the dryer.  

Older one is up.  He has to work today.  Saw his store has sale on item I want.  He refused to buy it for me after getting off work last night.  I get done a wee bit early today, so after screen off, will visit him and hope they still have that sale item available. Nothing like your mom checking up on ya working, LOL.

Ah, that high weather system must have arrived already.  Glorious sunshine pouring through the windows.  And we are at 68 degrees, but with all that sunshine, should be in the mid 80’s this afternoon.  Yay!  Sunglasses are ready.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Happy Friday Dance 

It's finally Friday...and only working a half day today to boot.  It is time for a shorter work week!  I'm almost packed and ready to head out of town.  I laid most of what I wanted to take along on the bed this morning while getting ready for work.  I just need to toss into my weekend bag...then I'm ready to go!  Dh got up extra early to try and get done all he needs to before we head out.  I might be driving while he naps 

Had a good chin waggle with my nail lady.  It's always great to catch up with her.  I know her from my managing a beauty supply store days.  WE had such a great time it took her 2 hrs to finish my set of nails lol.  And I don't get anything fancy!!!  I have shorter nails with just a french white tip classic/clean look.  Nothing special with my nails.  But I have rather larger " man hands" and having my nails done helps them not look so " manly"



Sue M said:


> Just finished doing nails  my daughters gave me a dip powder kit for Mother’s Day. Let’s just say it’s a good thing I chose a light colour. Going out to dinner at the golf club. So no time to take it off. Ugh. I think I need more practice


I have seen videos on this!!!!  I wondered how nice it was.  I thought about it for myself, but I don't have nice natural nails.  They are weak and peel - hence why I pay to get them done.  I have tried to save money and do them myself, but ugh I would rather spend the 65.00 every 4 weeks (I stretch it out to 4 weeks) than do them myself. 


schumigirl said:


> ...never gets dark right now.....I woke up around 3am and thought it must have been much later.......nope. I can sleep through light nights even with our drapes and blinds open to let some cool air in........Tom prefers complete darkness, but I win.......lol........


You  must be on the same latitude that my BIL is at - we used to live there 20+yrs ago as well.  We used to live there and the months of June/July it rarely gets dark and we would come out of the bar at 2:00 am and it was light.  You would see kids playing outside in the summer at all hours of the night.  We get about 2 hrs of true darkness at this time of year.  That is about it!  It is amazing how much the amount of daylight affects a person's mood!  Even dh said to me the other night - wow, your sooooooooooo much happier when there is daylight 

Edited to add:  It's great you have power in your garden/gazebo.  It makes for a great place to relax and enjoy the short summer season.  I know when we do some landscaping in our backyard (soonish) I will be getting dh to run some power to what I want for our fire pit area.  I have a vision in my head...now to just get it out.  He won't be very happy with me...but that's what you get when you marry someone who is creative and it helps that he's a sparky 


keishashadow said:


> HA, it wasn’t done properly, big ball of lint blocking it. Lucky it didn’t catch on fire. If i was on my own would’ve never known what to do. Phew.


That is scary!  It was great you caught it.  I know dh checks ours regularly as well now.  But you would think with a new installation, it would have been done correctly 


keishashadow said:


> DH is driving me crazy trying to figure out the how. Since they had both SS # and a copy of his DL, all I can think of is either: insurance company, employer, health system(s), social security or our state unemployment system.
> 
> I’m guessing it came from the latter being hacked last year. They had to shut it down and start anew it was so bad. The new system is an absolute nightmare to navigate, didn’t help it launched when so many were collecting during the pandemic.


That is another whole ball of worms!!!!!!!!!  I know others who have had to deal with that also.  It is not an easy path to get everything back in order again.  People are scum!!!!!!  Our world would be a much better place if they would take that thinking power and knowledge and put it towards something to benefit society - instead of crush it! 

Well, I should start shuffling some papers,  The tea is empty and my bagel is eaten - time to get to work. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Pumpkin, and have a great time at the concert.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy Friday Dance
> 
> It's finally Friday...and only working a half day today to boot.  It is time for a shorter work week!  I'm almost packed and ready to head out of town.  I laid most of what I wanted to take along on the bed this morning while getting ready for work.  I just need to toss into my weekend bag...then I'm ready to go!  Dh got up extra early to try and get done all he needs to before we head out.  I might be driving while he naps
> 
> Had a good chin waggle with my nail lady.  It's always great to catch up with her.  I know her from my managing a beauty supply store days.  WE had such a great time it took her 2 hrs to finish my set of nails lol.  And I don't get anything fancy!!!  I have shorter nails with just a french white tip classic/clean look.  Nothing special with my nails.  But I have rather larger " man hands" and having my nails done helps them not look so " manly"
> 
> 
> I have seen videos on this!!!!  I wondered how nice it was.  I thought about it for myself, but I don't have nice natural nails.  They are weak and peel - hence why I pay to get them done.  I have tried to save money and do them myself, but ugh I would rather spend the 65.00 every 4 weeks (I stretch it out to 4 weeks) than do them myself.
> 
> You  must be on the same latitude that my BIL is at - we used to live there 20+yrs ago as well.  We used to live there and the months of June/July it rarely gets dark and we would come out of the bar at 2:00 am and it was light.  You would see kids playing outside in the summer at all hours of the night.  We get about 2 hrs of true darkness at this time of year.  That is about it!  It is amazing how much the amount of daylight affects a person's mood!  Even dh said to me the other night - wow, your sooooooooooo much happier when there is daylight
> 
> Edited to add:  It's great you have power in your garden/gazebo.  It makes for a great place to relax and enjoy the short summer season.  I know when we do some landscaping in our backyard (soonish) I will be getting dh to run some power to what I want for our fire pit area.  I have a vision in my head...now to just get it out.  He won't be very happy with me...but that's what you get when you marry someone who is creative and it helps that he's a sparky
> 
> That is scary!  It was great you caught it.  I know dh checks ours regularly as well now.  But you would think with a new installation, it would have been done correctly
> 
> That is another whole ball of worms!!!!!!!!!  I know others who have had to deal with that also.  It is not an easy path to get everything back in order again.  People are scum!!!!!!  Our world would be a much better place if they would take that thinking power and knowledge and put it towards something to benefit society - instead of crush it!
> 
> Well, I should start shuffling some papers,  The tea is empty and my bagel is eaten - time to get to work.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!




One of my friends has true SAD and she struggles a lot in the winter. She is a University lecturer so has to work in the winter when she struggles most. She does amazingly well to be honest, but we can all see when she`s struggling at times, hard to help her at times. 

So I can see what you mean about folks doing better in the lighter nights. I`m fine with either....I love a cosy winter night snuggled up with my husband and a bottle of wine as much as I love sitting out in the summer evenings....again with a bottle of wine usually lol......

We are fairly close to Iceland, not really, but in the same vicinity roughly (stretching I know) and they have the midnight sun which I would love to see one day, or night.....lol.....although we`re not completely dark during the night, where we used to live in Scotland is much lighter in the middle of the night during the summer as it`s much higher up than we are. Quite unusual to be awake at 2am and it looks like daylight.

Go for it with your garden plans. I`m sure he`ll love it and will be happy to do it for you. Fire pit sounds so lovely, yes when you have a vision it`s best to just go for it! Think big.... 

I do love our gazebo, it`s larger than we planned originally but glad we did go larger in the end, it`s a little far from the house for my liking to be honest, but it was the best area for it. Wifi can be a little dodgy at times though due to the distance the router is away. Wouldn`t be without power though, especially for the summer evenings when the light starts to diminish slightly, it`s beautiful all lit up with hanging lights and the main lighting has dimmers which I love. 





Been a quiet old night tonight, we had some rain this afternoon, but not as bad as forecast. We did grill out tonight which was nice again. I did bake a little and made breakfast muffins for tomorrow morning, although we also have huge croissants so not sure what to have. The farmer handed in some marmalade his wife made and I`m the only one who likes it.....all mine!!

Got a txt from one friend asking if we`re hibernating........not really, just not much going on right now. 

Still warm enough to be sitting out at 9pm tonight......it does look like 3 in the afternoon, so it`s nice to be sitting with a glass of wine while it`s still warm out. And Tom`s just heading down with a tray with a few snacks to nibble on.......yum!!!


----------



## Charade67

I saw the sloth  signal. 

Super fast update:
Mom is going to be spending some time in physical rehab. 

B has a new room and roommate. 

I am swamped with schoolwork until July 1 when the sub term ends.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I saw the sloth  signal.
> 
> Super fast update:
> Mom is going to be spending some time in physical rehab.
> 
> B has a new room and roommate.
> 
> I am swamped with schoolwork until July 1 when the sub term ends.



Good to see you......

Glad to hear mum is going to get some help and your daughter has a new roommate.......

Try to get some relaxation time in for yourself if you can.....all work and no play......is not good.


----------



## Lynne G

Saturday, yay!  Sun has been so bright, steaming through the windows since not much after sunrise.  Was done, as just finished a nice long hot shower, freshly washed towels, minus two now, are in the bathrooms. I so enjoy seeing that glorious sunshine.  

Will be that hot and humid day, almost 80 out already, 91 the high.  And so humid, saying chance of rain showers later in the afternoon. No matter, will be rocking that hat, sunglasses and suntan lotion on.  

What we are doing?  Not sure.  The men are busy today, so a little one and me day. I can fully attest I saw her go to bed around 5 am today,  Was coming down to put the clothes and towels in the washer.  Hence, I fully expect we will not be moving until a late lunch time. I swear she plans that, as on weekends, the breakfast menus tend to be a little longer available, so if we get going later in that lunchtime, most will have retired those breakfast menus. I guess three out of four liking breakfast food is not bad.  She does eat bacon, and likes how I do my home fries. Eggs, sausage, and all those other breakfast pastries and such, are a no. Though a chocolate muffin will be eaten,but not for breakfast.  Soup for breakfast, yes.  

And so, feeling refreshed, and made a nice pot of tea.  A brand of tea, never heard of, but little one bought it for me the other day.  It’s pretty good.  A bit stronger than I like this time of day, but if see that brand again, I’d buy it.

Super sized stupendous Saturday all.  Make it a day of rest, and hope Pumpkin got into the City without issues and has a fabulous time at the concert.  

Still morning for me. So hope all are having, or had, a wonderful start to your Saturday.


----------



## schumigirl

Well well....quiet last night on here......and today....wonder why......

Gorgeous and busy day here again, bit breezy but warm. We decided last minute this morning to head inland to a large park for our walk this morning, didn`t walk as far as usual, but lovely morning all the same. Then popped into see a friend who lives over that way and had some lunch with them before heading home, much later than we thought.

Doing Charcuterie for dinner tonight with some seafood in there too.....scallops, langoustines and smoked salmon to go alongside the continental meats, olives and stuffed cherry peppers. Going to make some rosemary and garlic focaccia this afternoon to go with it.....lush. 

No real plans except to get some laundry ironed and put away and maybe watch a movie tonight with some wine or might make sangria again. But, enjoying this sunshine and heat a lot......





























Have a wonderful Saturday  ​


----------



## Sue M

Keisha I’ll answer the sloth signal esp if there’s bubbly!  Went for a long paddle this morning. And I hadn’t been out in a few weeks  so feeling it now! '

I knew this would happen. Went from cold rainy 60’s to hot sunshine. The weather app says 75 but my garden thermometer says 90! 

It’s so hard to say these days how you’re hacked. Cyber crime is so scary. When Target was here it was hacked. Glad I didn’t have an acct. Our school district was hacked…on it goes.
I freaked out last week when my online banking said i coukd finish setting up new acct 
what new acct?  I went straight into bank. Turns out it was just my Costco card. Was a different company but they switched (again) and now it’s with my bank.

Yes we do have done challenging names here!  Semiahmoo is a good one!  Pronounced
Semi-ya-moo

Now I know there’s a reason I go get my nails done!  I sure made a mess of it!

Pumpkin my daughters bought me the Dip kit! My manicurist does it for me and comes out really nice!  And perfect for weak peeling nails. Makes them really strong. And lasts a long time. Usually my nails start growing out but mani still good!  I have her do a sorta French mani but it’s more ombré instead of a distinct line.
But the dip was really hard for me to do myself. I’m just glad I did a pale pink so not as noticeable that I did a hack job!

Lynne breakfast sounded good. I had to wait till afte paddling to have breakfast. And was ravenous when I got home.

Charade glad to hear your mom went into rehab. My mom had to have physio in rehab too. It helped the first go around. Second time around her Alzheimer’s progressed and when she got out she refused to keep doing it.

Of to brother in law’s soon for dinner!  
 Can’t believe in a month it’s time to head to Universal!


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, wound up to be an interestingly unexpected sort of day.  Wound up having GD pop over this am. Her Dad has his annual charity golf outing, it was forecast into the low 90’s.  Decided she’d rather swim…smart cookie.

speaking of cookies, she asked, yet again, to make oatmeal raisin ones.  Not my favorite, had promised.  Thankfully got them done before it got too warm in the kitchen.  Will wind up portioning them into freezer bags so she can munch on them when she visits.

i wound up being summoned to the outing with the mr & GD, no golf for me, just schmoozing.  Was fun even tho I was content at idea of chilling at home.

sometimes you just have to get out of your comfort zone



Lynne G said:


> Our lint remover is inside the dryer, and have taught both kids to clear out before use.


Our new one is off to the side on the top…no excuses to forget it.  Think it smart Design.  Check it every single time, like clockwork.  hope it’s not a design flaw that the duct was so clogged.

the mr checks the duct every few months, he’s still of the mind there had to be some sort of kink in the flexible tube.  Trust me, he will be checking it at least biweekly for the next few months now


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Had a good chin waggle with my nail lady


Haha that is an interesting phrase.  Don’t think I’ve heard it before, sure is descriptive tho


Pumpkin1172 said:


> But you would think with a new installation, it would have been done correctly


Indeed!  Guessing, either inexperienced or just plain rushed perhaps?


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I know others who have had to deal with that also. It is not an easy path to get everything back in order again.


IMO it should be a federal law that a step-by-step to-do list be provided to those by the financial institution.   Even a link to a comprehensive website would be helpful Vs trying to cobble a plan yourself.

Thot i had crossed off most of the agencies to contact, surprised there were also various government related clearing houses out there.  More watchdogs the merrier I suppose, woof.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm almost packed and ready to head out of town.


Have the bestest time!


schumigirl said:


> I did bake a little and made breakfast muffins for tomorrow morning,


i’m glad i left a few of the cookies out of the freezer .  Thinking bacon & sunny-side eggs will be on the menu.  

i do enjoy a good bowl of soup, can’t stomach the idea in the AM.  when cruising did observe many Asian folk enjoying it.  Not to mention the Brits eating baked beans.  Again, love me some beans, just not at 7 am, especially with A hard boiled egg.  To each their own!   Some day again one of those over-the-top breakfast buffets waits lol


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, well Keisha, you serve what little one likes to eat for breakfast, and so soup it usually is. Not for me, I don’t find it better than my egg dishes, but I actually had another parent try to shame me for serving soup for breakfast one time, when little one was in elementary school..  I said it’s healthy and she has a hot meal, and none of your concern.  It is chicken noodle soup, so meat, and carbs. Was perfect for food before getting to school for her.

Fading fast.  Was a hot day, and will be even hotter tomorrow.  Time to stay in the AC.

Hope all have a good night.  Leaving that night light on:



Little one picked up the last Dino night light one at the big box store, as was marked down, I guess the clear them out. Was the cutest of the bunch.


----------



## macraven

kewl night light…


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all, wound up to be an interestingly unexpected sort of day.  Wound up having GD pop over this am. Her Dad has his annual charity golf outing, it was forecast into the low 90’s.  Decided she’d rather swim…smart cookie.
> 
> speaking of cookies, she asked, yet again, to make oatmeal raisin ones.  Not my favorite, had promised.  Thankfully got them done before it got too warm in the kitchen.  Will wind up portioning them into freezer bags so she can munch on them when she visits.
> 
> i wound up being summoned to the outing with the mr & GD, no golf for me, just schmoozing.  Was fun even tho I was content at idea of chilling at home.
> 
> sometimes you just have to get out of your comfort zone
> 
> 
> Our new one is off to the side on the top…no excuses to forget it.  Think it smart Design.  Check it every single time, like clockwork.  hope it’s not a design flaw that the duct was so clogged.
> 
> the mr checks the duct every few months, he’s still of the mind there had to be some sort of kink in the flexible tube.  Trust me, he will be checking it at least biweekly for the next few months now
> 
> Haha that is an interesting phrase.  Don’t think I’ve heard it before, sure is descriptive tho
> 
> Indeed!  Guessing, either inexperienced or just plain rushed perhaps?
> 
> IMO it should be a federal law that a step-by-step to-do list be provided to those by the financial institution.   Even a link to a comprehensive website would be helpful Vs trying to cobble a plan yourself.
> 
> Thot i had crossed off most of the agencies to contact, surprised there were also various government related clearing houses out there.  More watchdogs the merrier I suppose, woof.
> 
> Have the bestest time!
> 
> i’m glad i left a few of the cookies out of the freezer .  Thinking bacon & sunny-side eggs will be on the menu.
> 
> i do enjoy a good bowl of soup, can’t stomach the idea in the AM.  when cruising did observe many Asian folk enjoying it.  Not to mention the Brits eating baked beans.  Again, love me some beans, just not at 7 am, especially with A hard boiled egg.  To each their own!   Some day again one of those over-the-top breakfast buffets waits lol



Your GD is indeed a smart cookie......pool over golf anytime! 

Bleurgh.....beans we NEVER eat, but beans or soup for breakfast is plain gross! Yes, here in the UK if you`re in a B&B or similar small hotels,  breakfast is usually served to you on one plate and beans (yuk) are part of that tradition.....hotels and lounges now tend to be buffet style now, but there`s usually a vat of baked beans for folks to eat. Not for us, gross. The buffet in the Airport lounge and Radisson all still had them with the cooked items. 

Now 2 well cooked sunny side up eggs are one of the things Tom loves with bacon.....but, I`m not a fan of slopping food on a plate and calling it breakfast, although some folks idea of cooking is strange anyway.....

I have seen Asian folks having miso soup for breakfast in America, no meat in that, just freshly made......but that`s a dinner appetiser dish for us, would never have soup for breakfast!

I do enjoy those breakfast buffets in RP/SF.....those little sausages are heavenly and Tom and I could eat our body weight in them!! Along with maple syrup and pancakes of course...... 

Not long till your trip........






Late night last night.....with sangria! So, had a lovely late sleep this morning which was fabulous!! 

Got a friend popping in for a quick lunch today, she`s asked for something healthy....so going to make rice paper wrapped hoisin chicken spring rolls. Filled with beansprouts, Chinese leaf shredded, shredded carrot, green onions, red hot chillies and the hoisin chicken.....will do a salad and some dips, going to make them later. 

Still to decide what`s for dinner tonight.......

Then not much going on today......need to get next book group meet organised. And it`s hot, sunny and very breezy day so no sitting out unless wind dies down later this afternoon. I do have some jobs that need doing so will get on with them this morning. Good drying day for washing......yep, the high life again!! 

Time for another pot of tea......can`t beat it!




























Have a wonderful Sunday........













​


----------



## Lynne G

Sunny Sunday here.  And end of our hot and very much Summer like weather, with hot and humid, 91 again the high, and with feel like temps about 5 degrees higher.  

Yesterday, we did enjoy some time outside, after little one finally got moving around lunchtime.  Went to a neighbor township park.  We were not the only ones, but was nice to enjoy shaded parts with the paved walk through the wooded areas. People walk and bike on that walkway, and all seemed respectful of not getting to close to you.  After that, was so hot feeling, enjoyed a big cup of iced coffee with our Caesar Salad wraps we made for lunch. When it’s hot out like that, I’m not in the mood for eating heavy.  And hehe, we mostly enjoyed milkshakes for dinner.  

Today, is that back to routine get ready, last of the rest days until this Friday.  Meaning, quiet house, with some hot tea, and the remote.  Besides most Saturday not much new, mostly reruns, Sunday morning is no better.  So every so often, switch to see what else is interesting. 

Older one is off today, as had switched with another coworker who wanted the other day off, so older one said, I can switch my time, and so, a generally rare Sunday off for him. He tends to be up before little one, and if he’s up early enough, he enjoys breakfast out.  So, just made a small cup of oatmeal, with cut up strawberries, as strawberries were on sale last week.  Then, will ask if older one wants to enjoy breakfast out, before little one gets up.  He likes both, my breakfasts and restaurant ones.  Many restaurants today, will have that Sunday brunch menu, with sandwiches and salads, with the traditional breakfast foods and are not European style.  We shall see.  

Then just relaxing in our AC running home.  With trash to be at the curb, after dinner, as will be hearing those trash cans being rolled to the curb by dinner time, so ours are some of the last to be put out there.  And alarm already set. With a shorter week for me, and the holiday Monday next week, I fully expect many to be on vacation leave this week, so should be much more quiet by Wednesday, for those that take just a fewer day off, are gone until the following Tuesday.  If the weather stays as nice as this weekend, next weekend, many will head to the shore, or mountains, as both are only about and hour and a half hours or less drive away. Us this coming weekend? Most likely getting together with family.  My oldest brother and wife will be coming in, as they live in another state.  He used to come every 4th of July, then Christmas time, but when his daughter settled in CA, he changed to Thanksgiving.  But as both are now retired, we tend to see them only once a year.  He spends over a month visiting his CA kid, as where she lives is much warmer than where he lives, and stays from mid December until end of January.  Nice, because where she lives, and she’s a school teacher, her school year gets a month off for Christmas, so she can enjoy being with her parents, and not be working much when they come to stay.  See many of the kids join their families that go back to their country for Christmas time, as the school year follows the vegetable and fruit fields’ workers schedule.

So enjoy some tea or coffee today, and if ever in that sweaty hot weather, be like Keisha’s GD, and pool time is certainly acceptable.  

Super serene Sunday homies.  Relax.  And don’t forget that suntan lotion. Yep, when this sunny weather is around, the Earth is tilting, giving us stronger sunshine now.  I definitely need that suntan lotion.  As almost jealous, little one is already getting that dark tan. Sigh. But I’m a lizard though, as I still like the hot.  So, lotion on, hair tied up, hat on, lightweight shorts on, and spending lots of time in the AC and shade.  Hehe, my look this very sunny Sunday.


----------



## keishashadow

good sunday all!  

that is a cute Dino.  I an attempt to pare down our electric bill earlier this year, put those rechargeable little light sticks that are motion activated in many of our dark nooks & crannies here.  has made more of a dent in it than expected, win 

lynne that is one cute dino, unlike the Jurassic park ones.  I did find myself doing some head scratching on that recent movie...i refer to it as Dino-Bourne for the chase scenes. 

To walk (the track) or not to walk…that is the question



If i had a dollar every time I’ve heard a variation of this before a trip…


Um, that’s good? Lol

 Had planned on a light meal, one of my boys has decided to stop for dinner Tonight, had planned on some sort of light meal that wouldn’t appeal for just the two of us.   Hard right, either a run to grocery on a Sunday
 Or it’s freezer roulette time again.


----------



## Lynne G

Haha, freezer roulette, Keisha.  I play that game, with usually turned up noses from the kids.  Hope your meal is tasty, whatever option you choose.  Yep, light foods are needed.  DH asked if kids and I want to visit my MIL. Said we could, and will be picking up a pizza from the pizza place down the street from her.  No need to bring a packed lunch with me, making the kitchen hot feeling.  Thinking of picking up some steaks on the way home, grilling ls the go to for dinner tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> good sunday all!
> 
> that is a cute Dino.  I an attempt to pare down our electric bill earlier this year, put those rechargeable little light sticks that are motion activated in many of our dark nooks & crannies here.  has made more of a dent in it than expected, win
> 
> lynne that is one cute dino, unlike the Jurassic park ones.  I did find myself doing some head scratching on that recent movie...i refer to it as Dino-Bourne for the chase scenes.
> 
> To walk (the track) or not to walk…that is the question
> View attachment 679345
> 
> 
> If i had a dollar every time I’ve heard a variation of this before a trip…
> 
> View attachment 679346
> Um, that’s good? Lol
> 
> Had planned on a light meal, one of my boys has decided to stop for dinner Tonight, had planned on some sort of light meal that wouldn’t appeal for just the two of us.   Hard right, either a run to grocery on a Sunday
> Or it’s freezer roulette time again.



lol.....I remember being on a bus on a mountain like that in Spain.....jeez...no-one was praying to God.....we were all praying to the bus driver to make it round those bends!!! Horrible journey.........worst part was, the village we were going to visit wasn`t worth it...........lol........

You`ll do them a treat I`m sure......it`s nice they can drop in like that! 





Decided on chicken picatta for dinner tonight......for me, Tom is having bbq pork....don`t often do double dishes, but I have lemons and capers and Tom doesn`t like lemon dishes........works all round.

Warm afternoon and friend has gone after a lovely lunch. It was light and healthy but so tasty too. 

Still breezy so no sitting out but all the doors and windows are open.....time for some more tea I think


----------



## macraven

looks like we have a new homie joining here


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> looks like we have a new homie joining here


Maybe ad spam Mac.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi I’ll have some of that lemon/caper dish, yum!  But a hard no on sunny side up eggs!  

Lynne we have same trash day but we aren’t allowed to put bins out till early morning Monday.  Because of Bears.
New poster looks like ad spam to me too. Ugh 

Keisha that expression chin waggle is used here, maybe a Canadian thing?  

Another brilliant day here.  Heading out to meet old work friends in Surrey. A bit of a drive but not awful. About 30min over bridge on freeway. 
Dinner last night was delicious!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Schumi I’ll have some of that lemon/caper dish, yum!  But a hard no on sunny side up eggs!
> 
> Lynne we have same trash day but we aren’t allowed to put bins out till early morning Monday.  Because of Bears.
> New poster looks like ad spam to me too. Ugh
> 
> Keisha that expression chin waggle is used here, maybe a Canadian thing?
> 
> Another brilliant day here.  Heading out to meet old work friends in Surrey. A bit of a drive but not awful. About 30min over bridge on freeway.
> Dinner last night was delicious!



lol.....me neither with the eggs Sue......not a meal for me. The chicken picatta dish is lush though! Sadly Tom doesn`t likes it......all for me!

Yep, Chin Wag is very much a UK saying too.......I think Canadians and Brits have quite a lot in common vocabulary wise.

We`re advised not to put bins out till the day they get collected, but for aesthetic reasons.....no bears around here thankfully! Everyone hates trash bins that are left at the front of homes. I`m all for it. It`s a strange thing to think about not putting them out for wildlife reasons.....worst we have is foxes really and they tend not to bother anyone much.

Enjoy your drive out with friends.....





Talking of wildlife, had a huge owl flying around us this afternoon. We do see owls a lot but this one was massive. Very beautiful too, seemed quite happy to sit on the wall and just observe what was going on around him.....not much. 

Had another bird fly into one of our windows just after we closed them over, we have a lot of glass.....poor thing wasn`t dead but couldn`t move. We left it alone and slowly but steadily it got itself on it`s tiny little legs, then another 10 minutes later it seemed to pull itself up a little, then about 10 minutes after that it was gone......didn`t see it fly away so hoping something else didn`t get it. Makes one heck of a thud as it bangs in to them though.

Warm, cloudy and still very breezy here.......hoping it slows down to walk in the morning, but looks breezy till the end of the week.

Almost time to start dinner here.


----------



## Lynne G

Aw, sadly, we get birds fly into our windows, sometimes, Schumi.  Once in great while we find them dead. Little one says a bird keeps knocking on her window, guess hoping to see a princess, lol.  We try to hang things in the windows to stop the mirror effect.  

Pizza was good, MIL is doing well, thankfully.  

Ooh, May be doing a grocery stop.  Older one likes the one grocery store near us.


----------



## schumigirl

Almost bedtime for us.....wind has died down so hopefully will still be like that in the morning for our walking along the seafront. If it`s breezy it feels ten times worse along the open seafront. 

Still so light right now.......I do like these light nights, although we lighting all round outside, there`s something rather nice just the two of sitting out in the garden or gazebo at 10pm with a glass of wine, it`s warm and still almost like daylight. 

That owl is still hovering around........will be heading in soon I think. 

Been another lovely weekend.......


----------



## Sue M

Thanks Schumi. It’s always nice to get together with them. And a beautiful sunny day.

Yes, bears are a problem here so trash bins not allowed out except for pick up day. I’m happy with that as I don’t like the look of the bins out all the time either.

We do have owls here, but I haven’t been lucky enough to see one.  Lots of eagles though. Have to watch our small dog. There was a video on news hour of a Yorkie an eagle was trying to grab. Thankfully eagle wasn’t successful!  

Yes, I think Canada and England have alot in common too.

Ugh, we can’t open out dining room window, screen fell out and bent so last time I had it open a little bird flew in so I had to try to catch it poor thing. I was finally able to throw a towel over it and get it back outside.
We have huge picture window in living room and coupled with being on a hillside birds tend to fly into it. So now I keep shears closed, seems to work.


----------



## Sue M

I may have switched my Aug PB res to RP. Always checking AP rates and RP just dropped. Still more than I’ve ever paid but saves $500. And this daughter hasn’t been to RP yet. Only PB. Youngest has been to both with me. Left message for TA to switch me.

I took water view. I think the T3 that gets theme park views?  Last time I was in T1 and my friend had water view cross hall from me. I wasn’t impressed  with her view of pool, more like palm tree view.


----------



## macraven

Sue, i always book preferred room water view which adds that $25 + tax per night add on costs at RP

T-3


----------



## Lynne G

Yay Sue.  I have never seen AP rates for my August trip, and both that and my Sept. trips are not only not at an AP rate, but highest I’ve paid in years.  We have stayed in all three, and SF.  We liked all our stays.  I tend to be at RP the most, mainly due to they tend to be the lowest cost of the three.    

Ugh, a Monday is here.  And so is the rain.  Saying a flooding watch issued for the next 24 hours, as thunderstorms and heavy rain to fall throughout the day.  I swear I heard some rain in the wee hours, but just cloudy out now.  Still very warm, as only went into the mid 60’s last night.  Also swear I heard the AC on, as heard it go off right around when my alarm went off.  Though no heat hot feeling day, as 80 degrees is the high.  We are already at 73 now.  So, a stormy Monday.  Kinda fitting. 

So, with our weather report, tea being enjoyed, that early screen viewing, and a Marvelous Monday wish to you all.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Thanks Schumi. It’s always nice to get together with them. And a beautiful sunny day.
> 
> Yes, bears are a problem here so trash bins not allowed out except for pick up day. I’m happy with that as I don’t like the look of the bins out all the time either.
> 
> We do have owls here, but I haven’t been lucky enough to see one.  Lots of eagles though. Have to watch our small dog. There was a video on news hour of a Yorkie an eagle was trying to grab. Thankfully eagle wasn’t successful!
> 
> Yes, I think Canada and England have alot in common too.
> 
> Ugh, we can’t open out dining room window, screen fell out and bent so last time I had it open a little bird flew in so I had to try to catch it poor thing. I was finally able to throw a towel over it and get it back outside.
> We have huge picture window in living room and coupled with being on a hillside birds tend to fly into it. So now I keep shears closed, seems to work.




Time with friends is always nice.

I`ve seen some of those birds attack little dogs, yep, need to keep your eyes peeled if you have tiny dogs. 




Sue M said:


> I may have switched my Aug PB res to RP. Always checking AP rates and RP just dropped. Still more than I’ve ever paid but saves $500. And this daughter hasn’t been to RP yet. Only PB. Youngest has been to both with me. Left message for TA to switch me.
> 
> I took water view. I think the T3 that gets theme park views?  Last time I was in T1 and my friend had water view cross hall from me. I wasn’t impressed  with her view of pool, more like palm tree view.



T1 does get some nice park views on both sides of the building, but you have to be high up. 

T3 for us all the way, pool/park view.




Walked this morning, 7 miles and got home before the rain hit. 

Did see the police talk to a couple, they were feeding the seagulls McDonalds along the promenade this morning.......we have a terrible time with seagulls attcking folks for food/ice cream so it`s fervently discouraged for anyone to actively feed them. 

They didn`t listen to the community officer who first saw them, so they came to regret that with a large fine. Tourists. 

Warm sunny, rainy, torrential rain, cloud and more sun before more rain......that`s about all our weather today. 

Coronation Chicken with salad today, made it up early this morning....dinner will be pork and leek sausages and roast veg......nothing fancy today I think. Going to do some baking this afternoon though......


----------



## Sue M

4am here. Woke up at 3, can‘t seem to get back to sleep. Ugh. Sounds like it will be a real mix of weather for you today.  Those seagulls can be awful. I saw one attack a guy in an outside restaurant patio and made off with some of his food!  Good thing it was the Florida gull!  Our west coast gulls are a lot larger!  Like B52 bombers lol!


----------



## schumigirl

Are there any reports surfacing in the US yet of a certain Mr Depp returning to do one or more POTC movies........


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, I hate people feeding the animals and birds. Just gets them associated with people having food for them.  Easy to get food.  

Went out to throw out a little more trash, and oh so humid feeling.  You could almost see the air, was that humid.  At least the bird poop bombing on my car, including a perfect white circle right at eye level of the driver, should hopefully be washed off after a good downpour.


----------



## macraven

yuck for Lynne’s bird convention party and the gifts they leave….


----------



## Sue M

Well did manage to drop off for a bit more sleep. Not much though. Woke again at 5:45 
Mr and I have eye appts at 10:00 just for routine checkup.


----------



## Lynne G

Sue, may call for some Timmy tea or coffee.  I hate waking up early, when I don’t need to be up that early. 

Sparking of early, think only one more trash trucks need to go by, as heard them start just after 7:30 this morning.  Now hearing that last trash truck go by.  Will send the kids out to drag all the cans back when they wake up.  Older one has his usual day off today.


----------



## Sue M

Well guess we aren’t switching to Rp. TA checked when lines opened this morning and rate went up.  She’s going to monitor now to see if it drops again. Sheesh.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, Sue.  I’ve only seen both my stays go much higher then I booked.  I really hope to see a good discount, or at least lower then I currently have.


----------



## macraven

same here for me lynne

i booked in january and ground my teeth over the room costs as it was a high leap from my other january room costs in the past

Now that it is late June, i’m happy i booked early as prices are very high now


----------



## Sue M

Note to self- next time I see a price drop if TA doesn’t answer I’ll book it myself. .


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I blinked...and it's Monday again.  I am glad it's a short week, and only a half day on Thursday to boot.  I am definitely looking towards the weekend already 

We had a fantastic weekend!!!!  The weather was perfect...hot (but not too hot) the concert....the concert was honestly AMAZING!!!!  

We watched the hockey game Friday night with appitizers, some good pub food and drinks...then when that was done, we weren't ready to call it a night yet, so we went to go see Top Gun.  It was pretty good.  

We got up early Saturday morning, to go see the kids and visit with them.  The rest of our group were lounging in bed and wanted to head out for some shopping.  We met back at the hotel early in the afternoon to head out to find a good parking spot around the venue.  Our plan was to park then hit the train system to take us back to the more hip part of the city for a nice meal before the concert.  We ended up finding parking extremely close to the venue at a Legion (war vets) and they were charging an amazingly low fee to use their parking lot - and they had their building open downstairs for beverages and food!  So we donated generously  to them for the amazing hospitality!!!!  The boys were a little thirsty and they had good grilled burgers! And they were even open after the concert so we could wait for the traffic to die down before heading back to the hotel!  We were more than happy to support a local Legion.  Sadly our venues like this do not have amply parking...which in frustrating.  Even using the train system can be a nightmare when 65,000 people are trying to access the venue in someway shape or form. We tried to get a limo service, but because it's wedding and grad season, there was zero availability!

We did arrive extra early to the concert - much earlier than we had planned, but we were able to line up to get merch and enough drinks/food without having to wait in extremely long lines.  We had seats that were higher up but not noosebleed and didn't have to walk up or down many stairs and close to the bathrooms to boot.  Considering I have never been in the venue before, the seats I picked were pretty good.  It was fun to people watch when they would round the corner to see where their seats were, and knowing they had a big walk up the stairs to get to them lol.  

It was a busy fun filled weekend!  Both dh and I had a great weekend...and even dh stated that this was one weekend for the books!  



Charade67 said:


> I saw the sloth  signal.


  Make sure to not burn out and find some time for a little downtime and relaxation!  


keishashadow said:


> Haha that is an interesting phrase. Don’t think I’ve heard it before, sure is descriptive tho


 I'm pretty sure it's probably a regional thing.  One of my good friends calls it that - I guess I have picked it up since that's what she calls it lol.  


keishashadow said:


> Or it’s freezer roulette time again.


I love that term!!!!  I'll have to call it that when I tell youngest ds to pull some meat out of the freezer because I wasn't organized enough to pull it out before heading to work lol.  Then it's a surprise what I can think of at the last minute to whip up with what he took out!


schumigirl said:


> Did see the police talk to a couple, they were feeding the seagulls McDonalds along the promenade this morning.......we have a terrible time with seagulls attcking folks for food/ice cream so it`s fervently discouraged for anyone to actively feed them.
> 
> They didn`t listen to the community officer who first saw them, so they came to regret that with a large fine. Tourists.


Why do people not understand that concept!  I'll never forget watching a video when someone decided to get too close to actual wild buffalo.  That momma buffalo wasn't having anything to do with that....she used her horns, and that woman was a rag doll having her jeans ripped off of her.  That lady was lucky that's all that happened to her!  We have seen tourists do sooooooooooo many stupid things when in Banff and Jasper - which has dangerous wildlife that are *LARGE!!!!!!!  *It is mind blowing that people can't grasp that concept!


schumigirl said:


> Are there any reports surfacing in the US yet of a certain Mr Depp returning to do one or more POTC movies........


I seen one!!!!  I tried to take a screenshot so I could remember where I seen it...but got interupted by a phonecall, then my newsfeed reloaded   I hope that is a VERY WORDY, VERY PUBLIC apology to JD.  His character has made Disney BILLIONS!!!!  


Lynne G said:


> Went out to throw out a little more trash, and oh so humid feeling. You could almost see the air, was that humid. At least the bird poop bombing on my car, including a perfect white circle right at eye level of the driver, should hopefully be washed off after a good downpour.


That happens soooo often to me too when I wash my car - or my windows as well 


macraven said:


> Now that it is late June, i’m happy i booked early as prices are very high now


It's crazy that you booked that long ago - but at least you got a great rate!

Well, I should head out for a late lunch.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I blinked...and it's Monday again.  I am glad it's a short week, and only a half day on Thursday to boot.  I am definitely looking towards the weekend already
> 
> We had a fantastic weekend!!!!  The weather was perfect...hot (but not too hot) the concert....the concert was honestly AMAZING!!!!
> 
> We watched the hockey game Friday night with appitizers, some good pub food and drinks...then when that was done, we weren't ready to call it a night yet, so we went to go see Top Gun.  It was pretty good.
> 
> We got up early Saturday morning, to go see the kids and visit with them.  The rest of our group were lounging in bed and wanted to head out for some shopping.  We met back at the hotel early in the afternoon to head out to find a good parking spot around the venue.  Our plan was to park then hit the train system to take us back to the more hip part of the city for a nice meal before the concert.  We ended up finding parking extremely close to the venue at a Legion (war vets) and they were charging an amazingly low fee to use their parking lot - and they had their building open downstairs for beverages and food!  So we donated generously  to them for the amazing hospitality!!!!  The boys were a little thirsty and they had good grilled burgers! And they were even open after the concert so we could wait for the traffic to die down before heading back to the hotel!  We were more than happy to support a local Legion.  Sadly our venues like this do not have amply parking...which in frustrating.  Even using the train system can be a nightmare when 65,000 people are trying to access the venue in someway shape or form. We tried to get a limo service, but because it's wedding and grad season, there was zero availability!
> 
> We did arrive extra early to the concert - much earlier than we had planned, but we were able to line up to get merch and enough drinks/food without having to wait in extremely long lines.  We had seats that were higher up but not noosebleed and didn't have to walk up or down many stairs and close to the bathrooms to boot.  Considering I have never been in the venue before, the seats I picked were pretty good.  It was fun to people watch when they would round the corner to see where their seats were, and knowing they had a big walk up the stairs to get to them lol.
> 
> It was a busy fun filled weekend!  Both dh and I had a great weekend...and even dh stated that this was one weekend for the books!
> 
> 
> Make sure to not burn out and find some time for a little downtime and relaxation!
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's probably a regional thing.  One of my good friends calls it that - I guess I have picked it up since that's what she calls it lol.
> 
> I love that term!!!!  I'll have to call it that when I tell youngest ds to pull some meat out of the freezer because I wasn't organized enough to pull it out before heading to work lol.  Then it's a surprise what I can think of at the last minute to whip up with what he took out!
> 
> Why do people not understand that concept!  I'll never forget watching a video when someone decided to get too close to actual wild buffalo.  That momma buffalo wasn't having anything to do with that....she used her horns, and that woman was a rag doll having her jeans ripped off of her.  That lady was lucky that's all that happened to her!  We have seen tourists do sooooooooooo many stupid things when in Banff and Jasper - which has dangerous wildlife that are *LARGE!!!!!!!  *It is mind blowing that people can't grasp that concept!
> 
> I seen one!!!!  I tried to take a screenshot so I could remember where I seen it...but got interupted by a phonecall, then my newsfeed reloaded   I hope that is a VERY WORDY, VERY PUBLIC apology to JD.  His character has made Disney BILLIONS!!!!
> 
> That happens soooo often to me too when I wash my car - or my windows as well
> 
> It's crazy that you booked that long ago - but at least you got a great rate!
> 
> Well, I should head out for a late lunch.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!!



Glad you had such a lovely weekend with everyone. Sounds like a lot of fun with the concert and food too! Having a weekend away is always nice.

That is crazy with the buffalo!! People are clueless at times for sure and sure do some stupid things. 

Oh I`m so glad it`s making mainstream news!!! I`ve been looking out for anything that would mention the rumour. 






Cooked the sausages on skewers on the bbq tonight, but that was all we cooked out there, everything else, parmentier potatoes and some roast veg all done inside and very nice it was too. Butcher sausages are the best! Highly flavoured and very little fat, except what you need for taste. 

Tom is already asking what`s for dinner tomorrow night???? I have no clue!! Will think about it in the morning. 

Tonight we`re watching music channels on the big tv in the back........89,000 channels on tv between regular tv, cable, Netflix and every other streaming device you can think of........nothing on we want to watch. 

Sipping a tonic water right now......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> Cooked the sausages on skewers on the bbq tonight, but that was all we cooked out there, everything else, parmentier potatoes and some roast veg all done inside and very nice it was too. Butcher sausages are the best! Highly flavoured and very little fat, except what you need for taste.
> 
> Tom is already asking what`s for dinner tomorrow night???? I have no clue!! Will think about it in the morning.


Yum!!!  Oldest ds went fly fishing on the weekend and brought home a trout.  Dh and him will cook that up tonight.  I am not a fan of trout, and youngest ds doesn't like any fish lol.  

I did order Hello Fresh for this week, as I didn't want to spend my evening tonight grocery shopping.  I did put in a small order at the grocery store to pick up those odds & ends.  Doing that makes it much easier for the week.  I'm also doing that for next week as well, as I don't want to waste my weeknights at the grocery store buying groceries.  I have much better things to do.  It's a convenience for weeks like this -  not something I would do all the time.

I"m not sure what from the meal box they will make to go with the trout.  It's a small one, so just a taste really for them.  I might try a little bit, but it's definitely not a favorite of mine.  

Another slow day today.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Yum!!!  Oldest ds went fly fishing on the weekend and brought home a trout.  Dh and him will cook that up tonight.  I am not a fan of trout, and youngest ds doesn't like any fish lol.
> 
> I did order Hello Fresh for this week, as I didn't want to spend my evening tonight grocery shopping.  I did put in a small order at the grocery store to pick up those odds & ends.  Doing that makes it much easier for the week.  I'm also doing that for next week as well, as I don't want to waste my weeknights at the grocery store buying groceries.  I have much better things to do.  It's a convenience for weeks like this -  not something I would do all the time.
> 
> I"m not sure what from the meal box they will make to go with the trout.  It's a small one, so just a taste really for them.  I might try a little bit, but it's definitely not a favorite of mine.
> 
> Another slow day today.



I don’t think I’ve been in a grocery store at night for years! Yes, not something you want to be doing when you could be doing something better. Never used Hello Fresh over here, hope you’re happy with it. 

We use one grocery store for a delivery now and again, but only for store cupboard/cleaning/toiletries, but it’s so handy when you’re busy.

We love trout! But we love most fish/seafood. 

Hope rest of your day passes quickly……




Another almost bedtime here. Ended up chatting to one friend on the phone, thought she’d hibernated but we finally managed to catch up.

Still so bright outside, another windows open in the bedroom night.


----------



## keishashadow

Sue M said:


> Can’t believe in a month it’s time to head to Universal!


Woot!


schumigirl said:


> Horrible journey.........worst part was, the village we were going to visit wasn`t worth it...........lol........


Lol not sure what that says about me but, I understand completely


Sue M said:


> Have to watch our small dog. There was a video on news hour of a Yorkie an eagle was trying to grab. Thankfully eagle wasn’t successful!


Same, it really puts a wrench in our outdoor time.  It’s mostly the huge hawks we have now, that chased off the smaller red ones.  

The eagle nest a few miles away was productive this season…three of them floating about Now with mom & dad.  Thankfully, they mostly keep to the river valley area fishing.

there’s a perigrene falcon nest on the high level bridge where my youngest lives up river.  It’s wild to see how they hunt, swoop down & snatch other birds.  


schumigirl said:


> we have a terrible time with seagulls attcking folks for food/ice cream so it`s fervently discouraged for anyone to actively feed them


OT we have had seagulls locally for the last decade or so on our decidedly inland river.  I assume they got lost heading down from Lake Erie or up river from wherever???   They act more like pigeons to be honest


schumigirl said:


> Coronation Chicken


No idea what that is, sounds fancy…Oh google…. 


macraven said:


> yuck for Lynne’s bird convention party and the gifts they leave….


Hahaha  I dread in another month when the berries come into season, then it’s technicolor time.


Sue M said:


> Note to self- next time I see a price drop if TA doesn’t answer I’ll book it myself. .


That’s a shame.  One of the reasons I won’t use a TA for land travel.  Now & again will for cruising depending on what OBC is offered.  

Who am I kidding, I’m far too type A to happily relinquish control unless they make it worth my while.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> We watched the hockey game Friday night with appitizers, some good pub food and drinks...then when that was done, we weren't ready to call it a night yet, so we went to go see Top Gun. It was pretty good.


Way to keep the good times rolling! 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Why do people not understand that concept!


Well…

when tent camping once lakeside.  (Which was new to me, had previously only camped in the mountain woods.). I thot it a kind gesture to toss out on the grass our leftover popcorn at the end of the night to the birds.

Couldn’t figure out the screeching that woke me at dawn the next AM

ever wish you could just disappear For a few hours?



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am not a fan of trout


I like the taste, it’s those wicked fine bones that put me off.  first person who says they are full of calcium has to go stand in the bad girl corner.


----------



## Lynne G

Kids bought burgers when they went to the grocery store, so what are we having for dinner?  Hehe, with cut up colors of peppers, just add butter and salt and pepper for both.  Yum, grill to be hot, not the kitchen.  

Aww, since older one is home today, made mw a grilled cheese with bacon in it. Yay, for a  good sandwich lunch. 

Yay, the rain has mostly left the area, and evening weather news says we are in for a beauty of a day tomorrow.  Should be a full day of sun and 80 degrees.  Too bad I’ll be seeing the sunrise from my office tomorrow morning.  

But quiet enough night.  Cut up some strawberries, as were on sale again this week. Will toss them on some ice cream, that the kids also bought today.  

Monday.  Yeah, it is., and very happy to read Pumpkin’s concert and time in the City was fabulous.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne I had a burger too without bun!  Lol. DH & DD had leftover Chinese. Was a quiet night and with the heat nobody had much of an appetite.

Pumpkin sounds like an awesome weekend!  And nothing like fresh caught fish!  Yum.

Schumi BBQing sausage on a skewer sounds like a great idea!  

Keisha I started using a TA when I was working and mainly going to wdw. I never had the time to sit on hold booking so TA was the way to go!  She is the owner and never let me down. I’m a bit of a type A too, lol. So I’m always tracking rates and let her know when I find something I like!  But she has another person doing Universal so I’m using her for my Uni trips. She’s been excellent. This was the only slip. She had out of town family Sunday and was out with them.  Dealing with me on another time zone I’m sure is challenging  When I saw the rate it was only 5:30pm for me!  But 8:30 for her.
My fault, I should have just grabbed it but didn’t think it would disappear so fast.  I guess I’ll just suffer at Portofino 

Saturday I was paddling on the inlet, saw many eagles, and seals. A few times eagles have dived alongside our boat coming up with a fish in their talons. So cool.  Once saw a deer swim across.
Thats a lot of birds Keisha!  Yikes!  Right now I have a crow making a fuss in a cedar near living room window.

Youngest popped in at 6:00 to grab her kayaks with a friend. Going out for an evening paddle. So hot today. Probably at least 10 degrees cooler on the inlet. Nice ocean breeze.

 I was going to go out for an outrigger club practice tonight but I’m still recovering from Saturday 

Tomorrow temps are supposed to drop a bit. Maybe some rain to cool things down.

 I was supposed to go with a work friend to have lunch with another lady who worked with us in the school office, she’s retiring so we planed a little celebration but she just emailed us, tested positive for Covid. Ugh. So she’ll miss the big staff end of year luncheon where people leaving or retiring are recognized. Too bad.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Woot!
> 
> Lol not sure what that says about me but, I understand completely
> 
> Same, it really puts a wrench in our outdoor time.  It’s mostly the huge hawks we have now, that chased off the smaller red ones.
> 
> The eagle nest a few miles away was productive this season…three of them floating about Now with mom & dad.  Thankfully, they mostly keep to the river valley area fishing.
> 
> there’s a perigrene falcon nest on the high level bridge where my youngest lives up river.  It’s wild to see how they hunt, swoop down & snatch other birds.
> 
> OT we have had seagulls locally for the last decade or so on our decidedly inland river.  I assume they got lost heading down from Lake Erie or up river from wherever???   They act more like pigeons to be honest
> 
> No idea what that is, sounds fancy…Oh google….
> 
> Hahaha  I dread in another month when the berries come into season, then it’s technicolor time.
> 
> That’s a shame.  One of the reasons I won’t use a TA for land travel.  Now & again will for cruising depending on what OBC is offered.
> 
> Who am I kidding, I’m far too type A to happily relinquish control unless they make it worth my while.
> 
> Way to keep the good times rolling!
> 
> Well…
> 
> when tent camping once lakeside.  (Which was new to me, had previously only camped in the mountain woods.). I thot it a kind gesture to toss out on the grass our leftover popcorn at the end of the night to the birds.
> 
> Couldn’t figure out the screeching that woke me at dawn the next AM
> View attachment 679776
> ever wish you could just disappear For a few hours?
> 
> 
> I like the taste, it’s those wicked fine bones that put me off.  first person who says they are full of calcium has to go stand in the bad girl corner.




Pigeons are nasty too, not fond of them either. Our seagulls are huge and are a real pest on all of our seaside towns, some folks will get fish and chips on the seafront and thow random chips to feed them.....before you know it the seafront does look like your Birds picture, nasty things, glad they didn`t swoop on you. 

lol...I`d have been hiding too after that though!

No bad girl corner for me....I hate bones in anything and I`m maniacal when deboning a salmon fillet. Tom does the finer fish as he is meticulous too, and slightly more patient. If I get a bone.....I`m done. Till the next time......lol.....

And today is the day.........








Hope you all have the best trip Janet.......have a blast and a cocktail or two for me please........





Sue M said:


> Schumi BBQing sausage on a skewer sounds like a great idea!



Easier for me as I fancied a go at doing them, I never usually touch the BBQ for cooking......Tom`s domain usually, think we`ll keep it that way......




I`m up far too early this morning.........came down around 5.15 as I was wide awake and didn`t want to disturb sleeping beauty. So, made a cup of Earl Grey and slice of lemon and sat in the kitchen with the doors pulled back, but it was still a little cool for that so closed them over again. 

Too early for breakfast though.....

Meeting some friends for our walk this morning, hope they don`t want to go too far.....6-7 miles will be enough for me today. We`ll stop in for a tea and coffee on the way back in one of the little cafe`s on the seafront. 

Then some housework, window cleaner comes today, so want to do the insides of the downstairs ones.....takes ages, but with two of us doing them it gets done faster, glad I have a husband that`s happy to share the chores. 

No idea for dinner tonight yet.......all the fish talk makes me want something like salmon or cod........didn`t plan to head to any stores today, but might just take a jaunt to the fishmongers.


----------



## Lynne G

Well, Tuesday it is and fast enough commute. Quiet enough.  Seems the sun is trying to move those clouds away with my view from my window today. Was kinda glad was not so bright at sunrise, as was traveling, and didn’t need my visor down, as I’m so short, it’s not much help if I’m driving due East.  Which I generally am.  

It’s 63 degrees out, but with the humidity, it does not feel cool at all.  80 degrees the high, so perfect weather before the heat pump weather arrives at the end of the week, with its it’s so hazy, hot and humid, giving us not only heat, but thunderstorms too. 

So, be like Mac, don’t get that kitchen heated up, have a meal at Taco Bell, and enjoy a taco or two.  Though, does not matter where all the homies go, but have a taco today, for a yay, it’s a Taco Tuesday.  

I have only used a TA for cruises, and the one TA because they had a better rate at WDW than I could get with a military one, and half the time, the military rate is not available when I want to go.  I do generally only book room with them, as my military ticket is just as cheap, and sometimes cheaper than their ticket with room.  Never do with Universal, as just as easy to book a room online myself.  Though have bought military tickets for family a few times, but I got an AP years ago, just for the discounts, and hey, for times where it’s just me visiting.   

So, tea and week day in office Tuesday.  Yep, and happy not only other homies have that shorter week, this homie does too. Thinking will be a lazy Friday for little one and me, but lazy mom, letting lazy kid go out with her friends instead.  No matter, I’m still going to enjoy that longer holiday weekend.


----------



## macraven

i will be back later tonight 
hope every one’s day is a good one


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> i will be back later tonight
> hope every one’s day is a good one



See you then......


----------



## keishashadow

Sue M said:


> She’s been excellent. This was the only slip. She had out of town family Sunday and was out with them. Dealing with me on another time zone I’m sure is challenging  When I saw the rate it was only 5:30pm for me! But 8:30 for her.
> My fault, I should have just grabbed it but didn’t think it would disappear so fast. I guess I’ll just suffer at Portofino


Oh, the humanity lol.  Sounds like the TA is a winner.  Too many do it PT and just seem to go thru the motions


Sue M said:


> Right now I have a crow making a fuss in a cedar near living room window.


no lovely cedar trees here, haven’t seen a plant of cedar at the home stores in ages. Love the look of th wood and the smell.  i do enjoy helping spot the perfect 2 x 4’s in Loews For the home projects.  Will be doing that soon enough, several boards are begging to replaced on our decks. 


schumigirl said:


> And today is the day.........


thank you   .  I did decide to drop the hotel at the airport today As GD has gymnastic practice.  The coach is already miffed she’s missing over two weeks in july for Travel.  we wouldn’t get to the hotel afterwards until well past the time I want her in bed tonight. 

jury out on whether I’m just staying up all night or trying for a few hours sleep before we leave for airport at 2:30 am.   

with the way airlines have changed and outright cancelled flights the last year on us, I’m not going to complain, too much lol


schumigirl said:


> came down around 5.15 as I was wide awake and didn`t want to disturb sleeping beauty.


Lol


schumigirl said:


> So, made a cup of Earl Grey


I’ve often wondered the difference between it, which tends to be my go-to & Lady Grey.  It’s more difficult to find, does have a slightly different taste I can’t put my finger upon


macraven said:


> i will be back later tonight
> hope every one’s day is a good one


Hope your day goes very well!

lynne - u need one of those clip on, polarized sun glare thingies.  My parents used, I always said no way but i would be nice if they some sort of built in polarized extender offered


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Keisha, and hope you have a great time, and no cancelled or moved to crazy time flights.  

Hehe, my office window has a ledge, and a bird stood on it, and kept knocking on my window.  Went to take a picture, he flew away.  Oh well. 

Yeah, was watching a dog show, and they said if you have a very little dog, and birds of prey are around, be careful, as the dogs can be prey.  Um, yeah, but I guess my neighbor’s mini doxies aren’t afraid of our hawks.  But hey, at least not seen an eagle this way.  So I guess they are okay.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> thank you   .  I did decide to drop the hotel at the airport today As GD has gymnastic practice.  The coach is already miffed she’s missing over two weeks in july for Travel.  we wouldn’t get to the hotel afterwards until well past the time I want her in bed tonight.
> 
> jury out on whether I’m just staying up all night or trying for a few hours sleep before we leave for airport at 2:30 am.
> 
> with the way airlines have changed and outright cancelled flights the last year on us, I’m not going to complain, too much lol
> 
> Lol
> 
> I’ve often wondered the difference between it, which tends to be my go-to & Lady Grey.  It’s more difficult to find, does have a slightly different taste I can’t put my finger upon



Yes, getting away is the main thing with no changes hopefully. I didn`t realise the Doubletree had stopped the cookie......lol....yes, it wasn`t the best, but always liked getting one!

Flights to Europe and internal flights are the ones being disrupted over here, international flights seem to be fine thankfully.

Oh difficult choice.......trying to fit in a few hours would be tough for me as I`d be too excited to sleep, I`d drop off 5 minutes before I was due to get up! I think you were wise to cancel the hotel.

Lady Grey is the lighter version of Earl Grey, I feel it has a more citrus flavour, although delicate it`s there and you can pick out orange and lemon flavours with gorgeous bergamot oil added too. I like it but do prefer Earl Grey....two of the tea places I buy from has it loose which is what we use, but most other places here has it in bags. Will look for it again, haven`t bought it for a long time as I always forget about it.

Anthony in Strong Water asked one night if we would try something and give our opinion on it and it was a tea. I said of course.....he brought out a pot of regular black breakfast tea and had rosemary steeping in it. I love rosemary, but had never thought to make tea with it.......Janet, it was gorgeous!! Surprisingly refreshing and you wouldn`t think the two would meld perfectly but they did. I have made it a couple of times since we got back and introduced it to friends......can`t take the credit though, had to tell them it was Anthony!






We did get fish for dinner tonight, got some lovely wild Scottish salmon. Usually we have to order it direct from Scotland, but this fishmonger started getting it last year, so it looks gorgeous......will simply roast it in the oven for about 12 minutes, doesn`t take long and it`ll be full of flavour. I do like a lemon sauce with fish, so will have some on the side, need to go make that up now.

Walked some distance this morning considering it was so breezy....we both ache from fighting to walk into it. Our friends are far too healthy and didn`t feel it!!! Not the best day, but it`s warm even without the sunshine.

Time for some more tea now I think.......


----------



## Sue M

Safe travels Keisha!

Mac happy Taco Tuesday!

Today thankfully it’s cooled down to 70! We had no transition to summer!  Went from cold to hot  in the space of a day. So this is a nice break until the heat returns in a couple of days!  Just in time for Canada Day  Weekend.  Always nice to have good weather for the long weekend.  We’re having a BBQ with brother-in-law and girlfriend. Possibly another friend coming.

Schumi my husband is the bbq person too!  But next time we pick up sausage from butcher I think I’ll put them on skewers!  

Last night I mentioned youngest dad was kayaking. I just about had a heart attack  when they left it was hot and sunny, at 6:00, but by 7:30 storm moved in fast. Lightening which is unusual here. Maybe from heat. Husband and I were standing on our deck watching storm move in from the east. Was strange. Rainbow, lightening, rain only lasted a few minutes Glad they made it off the water safely.

Lynne it is easy to book, probably Uni more so than wdw. I got in the habit of using this TA who’s the owner of the agency years ago when I was working. Trying to change res when wdw released room discounts often meant hour + hold on phone in the morning which I couldn’t do.  I’ve stuck with her even though I can do it myself. And I like giving small business my business 

Going this afternoon to get my Covid booster. I think I’ll feel a bit safer for Florida flight and at the parks.  Covid isn’t done here yet. The past month 3 friends got Covid. One still has symptoms, exhaustion and breathing difficulty. Yuck.

Maybe will stop into nail place to have them take off the bad dip mani I did!  Lol. It really is a mess!  Ha!


----------



## Sue M

Schumi oh no!  My daughter will be sad to hear Doubletree discontinued the cookies!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's Tuesday morning!!!  It's my mid-week!!!!

The trout last night was lovely.  There was enough of a taste for the 3 of us.  It was a little one, so not fishy tasting at all.  Ds and dh did a good job of preparing it.  Then youngest ds and dh made the one meal last night.  Momma did the dishes and kitchen clean up!  But it made me realize how much of a type A person I am about how they cook and use the appliances in MY kitchen    It was *HARRRRRRD* to keep my mouth closed   There are many things I can let go about...I guess, people cooking in my kitchen is not one of them!!!!  

NO walk or gym last night.  I have been struggling to get rid of a headache since Friday...and it had really flared up yesterday.  I just laid low, took the heavy meds and relaxed for the evening.  Still work up with the headache again, took more meds.  hopefully it stays away now.  Not sure it's sooo stubborn this time 



keishashadow said:


> I like the taste, it’s those wicked fine bones that put me off. first person who says they are full of calcium has to go stand in the bad girl corner.


Hehehehehe, I feel like that tooo!!!!  I'm lucky that dh detests bones.  They cooked this one whole that way we could just basically pull it apart. with no bones going into the meat.  It was very tasty.  Not my favorite fish, but it was alright.  I would eat it again.  



Lynne G said:


> Kids bought burgers when they went to the grocery store, so what are we having for dinner? Hehe, with cut up colors of peppers, just add butter and salt and pepper for both. Yum, grill to be hot, not the kitchen.


Yum!!!  We had burgers too!  Ds cooked up one of hello fresh meals which was burgers.  It was good!  But then again, I'm a burger lover!


Sue M said:


> Saturday I was paddling on the inlet, saw many eagles, and seals. A few times eagles have dived alongside our boat coming up with a fish in their talons. So cool. Once saw a deer swim across.


Gosh...how lucky to be able to do that with such beautiful scenery!  There was a nesting pair of eagles where dh's family had their cottage/cabin on their lake lot.  We would see them flying often.  They really are beautiful to watch.  


schumigirl said:


> No idea for dinner tonight yet.......all the fish talk makes me want something like salmon or cod........didn`t plan to head to any stores today, but might just take a jaunt to the fishmongers.


We love salmon!!!!  Or some of the fresh water fish was we can catch locally too - walleye (pickerel), rainbow trout and a few others.  


macraven said:


> i will be back later tonight
> hope every one’s day is a good one


Have a great day Mac!  


schumigirl said:


> Lady Grey is the lighter version of Earl Grey, I feel it has a more citrus flavour, although delicate it`s there and you can pick out orange and lemon flavours with gorgeous bergamot oil added too. I like it but do prefer Earl Grey....two of the tea places I buy from has it loose which is what we use, but most other places here has it in bags. Will look for it again, haven`t bought it for a long time as I always forget about it.


I haven't heard of Lady Grey!  I'll have to search for that now.  It sounds delightful!  And the rosemary in tea, I'll have to try that as well.  

Well, I should shuffle a few more papers. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

& salmon.  Thinking it’s going to be a bogo subway sort of night.  Local franchise at least runs a very clean shop 


schumigirl said:


> he brought out a pot of regular black breakfast tea and had rosemary steeping in it. I love rosemary, but had never thought to make tea with it.......Janet, it was gorgeous!! Surprisingly refreshing and you wouldn`t think the two would meld perfectly but they did.


Rosemary? That is surprising. I rarely use as it tends to command attention lol.  Have monster sized basil plants. Love that smell.  I’ve been tossing it in nearly everything. Somebody said they had it in ice cream.  Idk about that




Sue M said:


> Going this afternoon to get my Covid booster. I think I’ll feel a bit safer for Florida flight and at the parks


Good for you!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just got back from my pedicure over my extended lunch break.  My toes were desperately needing a little attention.  The polish I had was very grown out.  I went for a nice lilac color.  Not my usual dark colors I tend to do on my toes. I kind of like it.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Schumi oh no!  My daughter will be sad to hear Doubletree discontinued the cookies!



Keisha told me. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's Tuesday morning!!!  It's my mid-week!!!!
> 
> The trout last night was lovely.  There was enough of a taste for the 3 of us.  It was a little one, so not fishy tasting at all.  Ds and dh did a good job of preparing it.  Then youngest ds and dh made the one meal last night.  Momma did the dishes and kitchen clean up!  But it made me realize how much of a type A person I am about how they cook and use the appliances in MY kitchen    It was *HARRRRRRD* to keep my mouth closed   There are many things I can let go about...I guess, people cooking in my kitchen is not one of them!!!!
> 
> NO walk or gym last night.  I have been struggling to get rid of a headache since Friday...and it had really flared up yesterday.  I just laid low, took the heavy meds and relaxed for the evening.  Still work up with the headache again, took more meds.  hopefully it stays away now.  Not sure it's sooo stubborn this time
> 
> 
> Hehehehehe, I feel like that tooo!!!!  I'm lucky that dh detests bones.  They cooked this one whole that way we could just basically pull it apart. with no bones going into the meat.  It was very tasty.  Not my favorite fish, but it was alright.  I would eat it again.
> 
> 
> Yum!!!  We had burgers too!  Ds cooked up one of hello fresh meals which was burgers.  It was good!  But then again, I'm a burger lover!
> 
> Gosh...how lucky to be able to do that with such beautiful scenery!  There was a nesting pair of eagles where dh's family had their cottage/cabin on their lake lot.  We would see them flying often.  They really are beautiful to watch.
> 
> We love salmon!!!!  Or some of the fresh water fish was we can catch locally too - walleye (pickerel), rainbow trout and a few others.
> 
> Have a great day Mac!
> 
> I haven't heard of Lady Grey!  I'll have to search for that now.  It sounds delightful!  And the rosemary in tea, I'll have to try that as well.
> 
> Well, I should shuffle a few more papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!




Hope that headache is long gone now. 

I think you mentioned Walleye before, I`ve never heard of that one before.....and yes, rainbow trout.....lush! Only met one or two types of fish I don`t like. 

Lady Grey is lovely, it`s very refreshing as is the rosemary. 

You have a great day too. 





keishashadow said:


> View attachment 679979
> & salmon.  Thinking it’s going to be a bogo subway sort of night.  Local franchise at least runs a very clean shop
> 
> Rosemary? That is surprising. I rarely use as it tends to command attention lol.  Have monster sized basil plants. Love that smell.  I’ve been tossing it in nearly everything. Somebody said they had it in ice cream.  Idk about that
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you!



Love the cookie monster! 

I must admit, to never having ever thought of using rosemary in tea, I tend to only use it for lamb chicken and so on......it is delicious, so refreshing. I do love Basil, in salads as well as cooked.

I have had basil in a dessert, I think it was with black pepper, sweet raspberry balsamic vinegar and strawberries which do work together, the basil was a new addition to that......I wouldn`t rush to choose it, but it wasn`t the worst dessert I`ve ever tasted. 





Salmon was delicious!!! Perfectly cooked, some folks cook it too long, but this was luv-er-ly!! Only used a little of the lemon butter sauce, had some roasted veg with lots of garlic and rosemary, veg felt a little like a winter dish, but so delicious. 

Chatted to my sister for an hour, now watching some Big Bang Theory....back to the beginning again. 

All the talk of rosemary tea.......going to make some I think, I have some lavender which might work too.


----------



## schumigirl

And we have rain. 

Chucked it down during the night and dodgy looking this morning so walk has been postponed.......till tomorrow! 

When I saw the forecast last night, I hastily arranged our book group meet for this morning, got most of them coming here around 9.30 this morning, so been baking since around 6 this morning, so tea and cakes might substitute for a lunch today. I`ve chosen a real chick flick for the next one.......after we discuss the previous book, I`ll let them know the choice, although one already knows and thinks two will cringe as they only like the high brow books......lol......

Pulled pork, spicy of course tonight for dinner. 

Hope Janet and family have a lovely journey down to Florida and a wonderful trip.....I think they will!!! 


























Have a lovely Wednesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, camel is looking back at ya, just checking to make sure you know, it’s a Wednesday, that hump of a day, a Friday is coming that much closer.  True mid week day is this last Wednesday in June.  Big WOOT.  July is this Friday.  How appropriate it always starts with a holiday.  

And so, unlike Schumi, we have a clear enough sky, beautiful sunrise.  And the heat pump is here. 87 degrees the high, with feel like temps in the mid 90’s.  So, even though 60 out right now, the humidity is high enough, I heard my AC on most of the night. Full sunny day, yay.   

Hope your book club meeting was enjoyable, Schumi.  Nothing wrong with tea and cake for a lunch.  

Yay, Pumpkin having nice colored nails. Nice to be a light color with the warmer weather time of year. I like all colors of purple, so sounds like have a perfect toenail color.  

Time for my tea. Almost done that tea store’s Earl Gray.  May check what else black tea types they have.  Eh, maybe Sunday, will try to get to there.  Good to have a loose tea store. The one I used to go to, closed years ago.  Was a friend’s one. She moved to Hawaii, so I gave up looking for a not too far way drive, tea place. Low and behold, one moved into that huge mall last year.  And so, I try to see what they have, when I’m there. I like both, loose and in bags.  

So that most wonderful Wednesday to all.


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin I hear you on kitchen invasion!  My brother-in-law wanted his girlfriend to cook dinner in MY kitchen one Saturday night   I told him that’s not happening and if he wants her to cook dinner he can have us over to his house. Ridiculous. He couldn’t understand why that wasn’t a good idea sheesh. 
Lilac is a good summer colour!  

Nice camel Lynne!  

Schumi hope you enjoyed your book club this morning!  

Yesterday our heat wave broke. Now rainy and low 60’s but back to nice weather for long weekend. 
Yesterday I got another Covid booster, arm pretty sore today.  Our provincial govt has rolled out a second booster 6mo after you’ve had last booster for seniors or health compromised. 
Don’t think I’ll do much today. Should take a Tylenol.  I will go out and plant a few lettuce plants and cucumber.  Picked up at the garden shop yesterday. 

Tomorrow going for a birthday lunch with neighbourhood friends.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's hump day

I love to see @Lynne G  post a hump day picture every week for us!  They always bring a smile to my face when I see them.

No walk last night, but did sit outside and enjoyed the backyard.  It was the perfect temperature with zero wind! 

Headache is mostly gone.  It's still kind of there, so still popping some advil to keep it at bay.  It might be of the hangover that I have, but still popping the advil.  I'm not taking any chances. 

Tonight is will be a little laundry, some packing, I have to bake up some nanner bread as my nanners are needing to either to baked or frozen, so I'll bake a couple of loaves and take them to dd's for mornings to eat with coffee.  I'm sure gd will love having that to snack on - especially since Grammie puts chocolate chips in hers   lol. 



schumigirl said:


> Salmon was delicious!!! Perfectly cooked, some folks cook it too long, but this was luv-er-ly!! Only used a little of the lemon butter sauce, had some roasted veg with lots of garlic and rosemary, veg felt a little like a winter dish, but so delicious.
> 
> Chatted to my sister for an hour, now watching some Big Bang Theory....back to the beginning again.


I love salmon.  I don't think I've ever had salmon prepared that a way that I didn't love. 

Big Bang is a favorite in our house as well!  You know you have watched it too much as when I'm at the gym and it's on the tv, I know which episode it is, and I know the lines that they are saying!!!  I think my favorite episode is - the alien parasite - where Amy meets Zac and can only respond by saying "Who"   And then she is monitoring her symptoms but the conclusion is that she experienced some attraction to him 


Lynne G said:


> Ooh, camel is looking back at ya, just checking to make sure you know, it’s a Wednesday, that hump of a day, a Friday is coming that much closer. True mid week day is this last Wednesday in June. Big WOOT. July is this Friday. How appropriate it always starts with a holiday.


I can't believe that June is done...and July is ahead of us!  Thank goodness it's a long weekend for almost all of us!  I hope you enjoy your long weekend!


Sue M said:


> Yesterday I got another Covid booster, arm pretty sore today. Our provincial govt has rolled out a second booster 6mo after you’ve had last booster for seniors or health compromised.


I hope the booster doesn't kick your b-utt too bad.  Enjoy the cooler weather.

Well, I should start shuffling some papers.  I was just watching the Dis unplugged and seen Deni is leaving  She is my favorite person and the most relatable person. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Pumpkin I hear you on kitchen invasion!  My brother-in-law wanted his girlfriend to cook dinner in MY kitchen one Saturday night   I told him that’s not happening and if he wants her to cook dinner he can have us over to his house. Ridiculous. He couldn’t understand why that wasn’t a good idea sheesh.
> Lilac is a good summer colour!
> 
> Nice camel Lynne!
> 
> Schumi hope you enjoyed your book club this morning!
> 
> Yesterday our heat wave broke. Now rainy and low 60’s but back to nice weather for long weekend.
> Yesterday I got another Covid booster, arm pretty sore today.  Our provincial govt has rolled out a second booster 6mo after you’ve had last booster for seniors or health compromised.
> Don’t think I’ll do much today. Should take a Tylenol.  I will go out and plant a few lettuce plants and cucumber.  Picked up at the garden shop yesterday.
> 
> Tomorrow going for a birthday lunch with neighbourhood friends.



I used to be like that.....my kitchen.......but some of my friends come in and treat it like their own, which I love......and thankfully they`re as tidy and fussy as I am with treating it well. But if it was someone I wasn`t sure of......no way. 

Book club was good thanks......we did have one woman decide she`s not coming back.......fine by us, but we decided not to look for a replacement, we`re happy as a group of 11. 

Take that Tylenol.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's hump day
> 
> I love to see @Lynne G  post a hump day picture every week for us!  They always bring a smile to my face when I see them.
> 
> No walk last night, but did sit outside and enjoyed the backyard.  It was the perfect temperature with zero wind!
> 
> Headache is mostly gone.  It's still kind of there, so still popping some advil to keep it at bay.  It might be of the hangover that I have, but still popping the advil.  I'm not taking any chances.
> 
> Tonight is will be a little laundry, some packing, I have to bake up some nanner bread as my nanners are needing to either to baked or frozen, so I'll bake a couple of loaves and take them to dd's for mornings to eat with coffee.  I'm sure gd will love having that to snack on - especially since Grammie puts chocolate chips in hers   lol.
> 
> 
> I love salmon.  I don't think I've ever had salmon prepared that a way that I didn't love.
> 
> Big Bang is a favorite in our house as well!  You know you have watched it too much as when I'm at the gym and it's on the tv, I know which episode it is, and I know the lines that they are saying!!!  I think my favorite episode is - the alien parasite - where Amy meets Zac and can only respond by saying "Who"   And then she is monitoring her symptoms but the conclusion is that she experienced some attraction to him
> 
> I can't believe that June is done...and July is ahead of us!  Thank goodness it's a long weekend for almost all of us!  I hope you enjoy your long weekend!
> 
> I hope the booster doesn't kick your b-utt too bad.  Enjoy the cooler weather.
> 
> Well, I should start shuffling some papers.  I was just watching the Dis unplugged and seen Deni is leaving  She is my favorite person and the most relatable person.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



I have too many favourites to pick just one, but I do love the Leonard Nimmoy napkin and hugging Penny.....so many standouts though. Yes......"Who".......is funny. I wasn`t sure about Amy at first, but grew to really enjoy her character, loved the proposal too! 

Never watched any of those Dis unplugged thingys......

Glad the headache is gone, they are miserable......enjoy that baking tonight. 














​

One of those days. 

Yes, lost one of our book group who got a little fed up with things not going her way......nice enough lady, but far too competitive, I`m done 
​So, some of us ended up going out to a new bistro that`s opened in the nearest town to us, it was lovely. Young couple are running it, they were supposed to open in June 2020....but, well, that didn`t happen. Small, it only has around 15 tables and one large group table which my friends and I took over......but food was so good. I unusually ordered a burger, called the Hellfire and it was spicy!! But so tasty. None of us ever eat fast food, but a proper restaurant burger is so good at times. 

So, no need for dinner tonight.......made Tom some  pulled pork in a brioche bun. 

Turned out a gorgeous day in the end, sun was shining all day and lovely and warm......ideal day....now a quiet night ahead with a lovely pot of freshly brewed tea.......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Slow day at work again.  I have everything caught up as much as I can for month end - which will happen when I get back on Monday.  But with me leaving early tomorrow, I just want to be that one step ahead.  With it being slower, I can be that one step ahead...if that makes sense 



schumigirl said:


> So, some of us ended up going out to a new bistro that`s opened in the nearest town to us, it was lovely. Young couple are running it, they were supposed to open in June 2020....but, well, that didn`t happen. Small, it only has around 15 tables and one large group table which my friends and I took over......but food was so good. I unusually ordered a burger, called the Hellfire and it was spicy!! But so tasty. None of us ever eat fast food, but a proper restaurant burger is so good at times.


I love those places!  There is one place dh and I love to go for lunch like that where it is a small intimate space with delicious food.  We like to go for lunch there every now and then.  

It sounds like you got a good group of ladies for you book club!  Those clubs definitely need to have a good vibe.  Sometimes it's the best when those " bad apples" leave   I'm always too polite to speak up.  

Well, it's almost home time, I thought I would pop in before heading home.


----------



## Lynne G

Bedtime.  Mom, was that thunder?  Nope, just partly cloudy skies and still warm, and our AC still running.  Fireworks from our close neighbor.  At least I think they stopped now.  Sigh.  I can see hearing them almost every night until Tuesday.  

Have a good night, and light still needed for most of us, so left on, while I retire for the night.  Stay thirsty with this warm weather.  Heat exhaustion is a real issue.  So, stay cool, drink water, and enjoy this Summer weather.  With a yay for us, another day of wall to wall sunshine, and 90 degrees the high.


----------



## macraven

it’s not even midnight and peeps are dropping like flys here…

Mr Mac has covid and is miserable 
I am babysitting him tonight as he feels like dodo

He whines a lot but I ignore him when possible 
I would never make it in the medical field if all patients were like him

I am doing grocery shopping in the morning and he has no idea what he can eat
So far I gave him wheat bread, a jar of peanut butter and raspberry jam and let him put it together.

I am the worse babysitter ever….

but since he is miserable I am being the good wife and sitting up with him watching whatever sports team is on the tv.

So far we have been watching sports on tv and then he takes the remote and channel surfs

When a commercial is on, he keeps flipping channels 

obviously this is not the way i enjoy baby sitting time 

The man goes to bed early each night after the news is over
ten o’clock is the longest he stays up nightly
and then it is me time to read the boards and chit chat with my invisible friends on the dis

i do love this man but will be glad when he recovers and i get my ME time back 

I never knew he could whine so much… lol

Now I know how it is to be around a chatty cathy

I do love him but i have my limits of how much whining I can handle 

Do I hear an amen?

i say all of this in jest and hope his recovery is 
of forth coming 

He is miserable and it is difficult for him
He is having a tough time with being ill and am
concerned about his health and well being.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, sorry to hear Mr. Mac is sick with the virus, Mac.  Definitely have an amen for ya.  Sending lots of mummy dust well wishes that Mr. Mac feels much better soon.  There’s always the phone to play on, when nothing interesting on that big screen.  LoL. 

Ah yes, restless bedmate, not sure why, but both of us are still up before the sun.  So nice to have a partner that also has my early bed and early rise routines.

A very thirsty Thursday here.  A just perfect not too hot yet, 66 degrees.  Yep, we never get down much lower then 50 overnight this time of year.  Since the hot is here for a few days, never went below 60 last night.  And what a beautiful blue sky sunrise. And while I was admiring that sunrise, yep, tea cup in my hand.  So warm today, May be doing some iced coffee, sweetened, as I like it that way.  Hot coffee and tea, I usually never make sweet.  Other then a lemon in my tea, nothing else in either a hot coffee or tea.  Though a very sharp bite tasting hot coffee gets cream. 

Aww, dove is cooing loudly.  Must be in that huge holly tree near our one window.  Like hearing it.  

So, not much news, but weather.  And so happy, last day of week day routine for me.  Hence, alarm already turned off.  

Finally, may all have that must terrific Thirsty Thursday.  Enjoy the coming holiday weekend, as a great reason to get out and party.  

A good morning to you too.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Slow day at work again.  I have everything caught up as much as I can for month end - which will happen when I get back on Monday.  But with me leaving early tomorrow, I just want to be that one step ahead.  With it being slower, I can be that one step ahead...if that makes sense
> 
> 
> I love those places!  There is one place dh and I love to go for lunch like that where it is a small intimate space with delicious food.  We like to go for lunch there every now and then.
> 
> It sounds like you got a good group of ladies for you book club!  Those clubs definitely need to have a good vibe.  Sometimes it's the best when those " bad apples" leave   I'm always too polite to speak up.
> 
> Well, it's almost home time, I thought I would pop in before heading home.




Getting ahead is always a good feeling......

Yes, we had one person join before the pandemic, but she didn`t last......she was the one upper I may have mentioned.....always tried to compete......we had a chat and she left. It`s a lovely group, but 4 of them are very close friends, the others I would class as friends, they are all lovely though. Yes, we all have to gel for it to work. 

Restaurants like that are priceless, I think they`ll make it work as they seem to have everything in place and are very friendly. Good food of course helps too! 





macraven said:


> it’s not even midnight and peeps are dropping like flys here…
> 
> Mr Mac has covid and is miserable
> I am babysitting him tonight as he feels like dodo
> 
> He whines a lot but I ignore him when possible
> I would never make it in the medical field if all patients were like him
> 
> I am doing grocery shopping in the morning and he has no idea what he can eat
> So far I gave him wheat bread, a jar of peanut butter and raspberry jam and let him put it together.
> 
> I am the worse babysitter ever….
> 
> but since he is miserable I am being the good wife and sitting up with him watching whatever sports team is on the tv.
> 
> So far we have been watching sports on tv and then he takes the remote and channel surfs
> 
> When a commercial is on, he keeps flipping channels
> 
> obviously this is not the way i enjoy baby sitting time
> 
> The man goes to bed early each night after the news is over
> ten o’clock is the longest he stays up nightly
> and then it is me time to read the boards and chit chat with my invisible friends on the dis
> 
> i do love this man but will be glad when he recovers and i get my ME time back
> 
> I never knew he could whine so much… lol
> 
> Now I know how it is to be around a chatty cathy
> 
> I do love him but i have my limits of how much whining I can handle
> 
> Do I hear an amen?
> 
> i say all of this in jest and hope his recovery is
> of forth coming
> 
> He is miserable and it is difficult for him
> He is having a tough time with being ill and am
> concerned about his health and well being.










​

Hope Mr mac feels better today, it is miserable being so poorly.....but, it`s not fun being a nurse when they feel so bad! Yes, the whining isn`t fun......lol.....I told you how lucky I am that Tom just goes quiet when he`s poorly........apart from looking for tea and water I`d never know he was there!

He`ll be so glad you`re there for him though.







Gorgeous day for us this morning, so headed down to the beach around 6.45 for a walk.....managed a cup of tea first and a breakfast muffin. Walked 7 miles and it was beautiful and hot, tootsies are complaining a little, but carried on. It was lovely. 

Tried to take a picture of a seal resting on a rock, but the sun was in my eyes and I thought the rock in the middle of the picture was the seal.....top right hand corner is the actual seal!! It was so close to us, but we couldn`t go down on the sand as it was full of seaweed this morning. It`s not clear, but it is a seal.










Sun is disappearing though now and mist rolling in, supposed to rain this afternoon but we both have dentist appointments so doesn`t matter what the weather is. 

Getting fish and chips from the chippy tonight for dinner......no cooking. 

And Thirsty Thursday is here again........doubt I`ll be taking part.....no alcohol for us tonight, lots of tea though  




























Yup.......Happy Thursday ​


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's a thirsty Thursday stop in!!!  

I only have a half hour before it's time to head home.  Work is all wrapped up now.  Only have the paperwork that is left for month end on Monday.  

Looking forward to hitting the road.  I'm all packed up.  I baked off some cinnamon buns this morning, some nanner bread is ready to go as well.  

Enjoyed a quiet evening putzing in the kitchen.  The hello fresh meal last night was a disaster.  It ended up in the trash and everyone ate sandwiches and attacked the banana bread loaves once they were cool enough to eat.  Sigh, oh well, it was a good thing I had free codes for most of the box, so I didn't pay much for the box of food.  



macraven said:


> Mr Mac has covid and is miserable
> I am babysitting him tonight as he feels like dodo
> 
> He whines a lot but I ignore him when possible
> I would never make it in the medical field if all patients were like him


Yikes....I hope Mr. Mac recovers quickly.  I know I felt like a great big terd for a few days.  
I totally relate to the whining.  My Mr is a whiner too when he is sick.  I always say that a pillow over the face will muffle the whining   It's a known family joke that dh is not a good patient.  He makes sure everyone knows he is sick lol.  


schumigirl said:


> Tried to take a picture of a seal resting on a rock, but the sun was in my eyes and I thought the rock in the middle of the picture was the seal.....top right hand corner is the actual seal!! It was so close to us, but we couldn`t go down on the sand as it was full of seaweed this morning. It`s not clear, but it is a seal.


Very cool picture!

Well, I should double check to make sure there are no more papers to shuffle.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Well, I decided....I like the new dentist. And he`s an Orlando fan too. Simple check up and no issues. 

Rain never came to anything, so we dropped into a garden centre just to wander around, they have lovely gifts, kitchen gadgets/food/gifts, garden furniture, BBQ items and we managed to pick up a few things we fancied. No plants as we wouldn`t know a plant from a weed. 

Enjoyed fish and chips from the chippy......lush!! Cod was the size of a whale, I think we could have shared one between us and the chips would have fed a family of four easily, not just for two of us. 

Pot of darjeeling tea with our addition of some rosemary is infusing in the kitchen right now, will have a toasted butterscotch scone each to go with it.....really don`t have the room for them, but they are gorgeous! 

Then might pop the tv on for a while.....





Hey Pumpkin, just saw you pop in there..........have a great weekend!!!



Charade.....hope you`re doing ok and not working too hard, and hope your mum is doing well too.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Mr Mac has covid and is miserable
> I am babysitting him tonight as he feels like dodo


Janet says damnit.  Sorry to
Hear Mac.  Keep away toss him food 

I may not leave here Saturday no matter how loudly Donald Duck  is calling


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Janet says damnit.  Sorry to
> Hear Mac.  Keep away toss him food
> 
> I may not leave here Saturday no matter how loudly Donald Duck  is calling



Wow!!!

Looks beautiful.....you chose well for your stay down there......you all look so darn good in that sunshine   and GD grows prettier ever time we see her.......

Glad to see your pictures, looks like a swell time!!


----------



## Charade67

Hi Everyone. I'm back!  The sub term officially ends tomorrow, but I finished up everything last night.  Now I only have 2 classes to worry about for the next 6 weeks. This sub term I am taking digital imaging (photo shop) and part 2 of anatomy & physiology. 

Mom is doing well, but not happy about  being at the rehab center. I tried calling a little while ago, but there was no answer. I sent her some flowers to try to brighten up her room. Lots of her favorite color - yellow. 

I have decided to give myself a little break and take today off from school. i'll spend most of the day tomorrow working on my next photoshop project. 

Mac - So sorry to hear that Mr. Mac has Covid. Prayers for quick recovery and that he doesn't drive you crazy.


----------



## buckeev

YIKES MAC!  Prayers for a speedy recovery for the old man. Yeah, Dudes are babies when sick or hurt….we‘re DEFINITELY the whinier sex!


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin, the booster kinda knocked me out, couldn’t keep my eyes open last night. Are still sore. DH calling me a baby    Glad your headache is better!  Banana bread sounds great. I like it with chips too  

Lynne a bit early for July 4 fireworks!  I wonder if our town is going to have fireworks over the inlet tomorrow for Canada Day!  We have the past few years but haven’t heard anything for this year yet. I like it as we look out onto the inlet so get a great view.

Mac I’m sorry to hear Mr Mac is having a miserable time with Covid. Like the man cold , they always whine more!  My husband channel surfs on commercials too, so annoying. Esp if it’s something you’re watching and end up missing 5 min when show resumes   For your sanity I hope he’s better soon!

Schumi nice pic of the seal!  Looks pretty well fed!  Lots of seaweed came in!  One time on a S. Florida trip to see my mom there was so much seaweed in the water the re were no fish!  The beach we stay at is near a pier and it was the only time I didn’t see do much as one fisherman and no pelicans either.  There was a storm offshore. Finally after a few days it cleared up.  Good thing hotel has a pool!  

Keisha beautiful beach!  Which one is it?  I’m a tad behind the news!

Charade sounds like you’re nailing it!  It’s not easy going back to school!  Good job. Sorry your mom is complaining, but she’s where she needs to be. As you know!  
Everyone needs a mental health day!  Hope you enjoyed yours!  

buckeev  

Today was beautiful here, sunny and perfect temp. And a little breeze. Supposed to be nice all weekend so great news for all those going away to enjoy the long weekend. My youngest has gone off on a little kayaking/camping trip with a good friend. They store their kayaks at our house. Friend is in town for the week. She’s taking her masters degree in Pumpkins part of the woods!  But comes back down for holidays and such as often as possible. Her fiancé lives here!  
It was another friends birthday we celebrated today, 6 o us had lunch at the golf club. I had the Cobb Salad. It was good, but nobody has been able to too The Hollywood Brown Derby Cobb Salad at Disney!  
Tomorrow cleaning house we’re having 2 couples over for a dinner BBQ Saturday. And won’t have time Saturday to do it as I’m going paddling in the morning up the inlet.  Being a nice day and holiday everyone and their dog will be out in their motor boats.  Then another friend’s birthday so going for lunch.  Going to have to do everything tomorrow to get ready for dinner. Glad it’s finally nice enough to enjoy eating on the patio!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Hi Everyone. I'm back!  The sub term officially ends tomorrow, but I finished up everything last night.  Now I only have 2 classes to worry about for the next 6 weeks. This sub term I am taking digital imaging (photo shop) and part 2 of anatomy & physiology.
> 
> Mom is doing well, but not happy about  being at the rehab center. I tried calling a little while ago, but there was no answer. I sent her some flowers to try to brighten up her room. Lots of her favorite color - yellow.
> 
> I have decided to give myself a little break and take today off from school. i'll spend most of the day tomorrow working on my next photoshop project.
> 
> Mac - So sorry to hear that Mr. Mac has Covid. Prayers for quick recovery and that he doesn't drive you crazy.



Hope your relaxation time was good for you! Taking time for you is ideal. Glad to hear mum is doing well, it`ll be a testing time for her I`m sure, but she`ll improve better I` sure in the rehab place. 




buckeev said:


> YIKES MAC!  Prayers for a speedy recovery for the old man. Yeah, Dudes are babies when sick or hurt….we‘re DEFINITELY the whinier sex!



lol.....absolutley!! Good to see you buckeev........











Yep, highlights, cut, style and blow dry this morning. Going to try something new today, if I don`t like it.....will revert back end of August appointment. 

So, three and a half hours in the pampering chair this morning, always enjoy some salon time as well as an Indian Head massage at the same time......very relaxing!

Then lunch out with my lovely husband in one of our village pubs when I come out of the salon with the new coiffure, I think we have two friends coming along too, I think anyway, should be nice. Then not much going on.

Early breakfast, croissants and preserves with copious amounts of tea first though......




























Have a wonderful Friday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Friday it is.  Hehe, was up doing some wash in the wee hour, like around 5 this morning.  And thought hmm, I smell foid being cooked, as the way to where our washer/ dryer are, is down a half flight of stairs, you get to by going through the kitchen. Come up, and there is little one making soup.  Said, oh a tad early for breakfast, no?  Um, yeah, was the response.  I said more like a delayed midnight snack, yes? I guess, she said, all us online decided to end now.  Sigh.  To be young and have those all nighters fun. I was in bed by my usual earlier bed time.  If DH was restless last night, I have no idea. I slept so soundly, next thing you know, it’s 4 am. How nice is that? 

And yay, not only a lazy Friday, but a new month, you know, so:


But as our weather lady said this morning, before we go back into the low 80’ s, we get a corker of a day today. You know, hazy, hot and humid, 95 degrees this afternoon, as the high, with place your bets, loser, haha, rain winner of that random thunderstorms to be around tonight.  Yep, this is like our usual time of year, you know,

Hehe. 

Woot, for Schumi enjoying that salon morning, with a pub lunch, after looking with stylish hairdo.  Hope the new thing you tried, came out well. 

Charade, good to take a break sometimes.  You have a lot on your plate. Yeah, when my mom had to go through rehab, she was not a happy camper either.  Hope your mom does well enough, to leave rehab soon. 

Buckeev, yay, good to see ya post. 

She, ack, to cleaning house, but yay, for great weather weekend, and a bbq with friends sounds like a perfect Friday to me today. Hope you are feeling better after that booster.  Most I got was a sore feeling arm.  Enough, the one time, I took pain medicine. But good to be protected from the virus. 

Pumpkin, hope no more headache, and yay, for banana bread.  I am not fond of bananas, but do like the bread made from them, including ones that have nuts in them. 

Ah, if ever a day to enjoy my tea leisurely, and those lightweight shorts and shirt.  And, my flip flops. A woot for me.  Perfect way to spend my Friday. 

Good Friday morning all.  May you have a most fabulous Friday, and a most wonderful Weekend.


----------



## Sue M

*Happy Canada Day  !*

and it’s a nice sunny day!  We’re having our BBQ tomorrow!  Everyone travelling today so roads are a mess!  Good day to stay home. 

Schumi enjoy your salon day!  What changes did you have in mind?  My last cut he put more layers in. Subtle. 

Lynne stay cool today!  95 + humidity   thankful we don’t get much humidity on the west coast. Always nice to get in a good night sleep. Happens way to infrequently for me. 

And yay it’s July!  The trip count down is on!  We leave July 29 for Seattle where we’ll overnight for flight on 30th!  I did manage to switch my Portofino stay to Royal Pacific, hoping for a T3 park view!  
I love Portofino and my Feb trip I’ll stay there!  But this trip RP just works better!  
Starting to get excited!  Let the count down begin!


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning. I have to get started on school work again. Last night the school website was down for several hours for maintenance. People were going insane because they had work that needed to be submitted and today is the last day of the sub term. I am so glad I got everything finished and submitted Wednesday night. 

Happy Canada day to Sue and Pumpkin.  Any other Canadians in this group I may have missed?


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> *Happy Canada Day  !*
> 
> and it’s a nice sunny day!  We’re having our BBQ tomorrow!  Everyone travelling today so roads are a mess!  Good day to stay home.
> 
> Schumi enjoy your salon day!  What changes did you have in mind?  My last cut he put more layers in. Subtle.
> 
> Lynne stay cool today!  95 + humidity   thankful we don’t get much humidity on the west coast. Always nice to get in a good night sleep. Happens way to infrequently for me.
> 
> And yay it’s July!  The trip count down is on!  We leave July 29 for Seattle where we’ll overnight for flight on 30th!  I did manage to switch my Portofino stay to Royal Pacific, hoping for a T3 park view!
> I love Portofino and my Feb trip I’ll stay there!  But this trip RP just works better!
> Starting to get excited!  Let the count down begin!



Have a great day Sue........sounds like a lot of fun! My Canadian cousins, well some of them are over in Scotland visiting right now, and some of my family have planned some special Canadian touches for them. Thank goodness for Google.

I went a little less blonde this time.......I think there comes a time being too blonde can be harsh......so there are a few more caramel tones through it which I do like, Tom loves it too. I sent a picture to mac and other friends, they all thought it suited me too. I like my layer in my hair too.  Must remember to send it to Janet.......salon time was lovely though.....Indian head massage and hand massages too.....I like being in there for several hours, I know some folks go get their hair done and out in 45 minutes....nah! 

Have fun.....





And then lunch was lovely.....two friends did join us which was nice, the local pub we went to is always so busy, so we got in as soon as my hair was done, little early but it was midday by time we ordered, so not too early then. Lots of chatter, good food and laughter even though it started raining and the heavens opened while we were in. Glad I got in before it started with the new do......  

Having a well deserved pot of tea as I solved a problem one of my other friends was having over the last few days......if only she`d asked me first.......



Janet....hope you`re still having the best time.....we do love pictures........


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Happy Canada Day 

Its a beautiful sunny morning here.  The trip down was I eventful with me being the dj and playing what I wanted.  I love it when I'm dj.  The boys were rolling their eyes when the 80's metal started playing. 
Just thought I would pop in before I went to go get ready for the day. 

I hope everyone has a great day!  Heading out to partake in some activities before the rain hits.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy Canada Day
> 
> Its a beautiful sunny morning here.  The trip down was I eventful with me being the dj and playing what I wanted.  I love it when I'm dj.  The boys were rolling their eyes when the 80's metal started playing.
> Just thought I would pop in before I went to go get ready for the day.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day!  Heading out to partake in some activities before the rain hits.



lol....sounds like our car......80`s all the way!!!

Have a blast.......


----------



## Sue M

Schumi glad you are enjoying the new highlights. A fresh new colour can really be a pick me up!  I’m light blonde cool tones. It works well with my colouring. And I like it because my roots don’t show, I can have 1-2 inch roots and nobody notices lol. 
I was a natural platinum blonde in my youth until puberty darkened me to medium blonde!


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy Canada Day
> 
> Its a beautiful sunny morning here.  The trip down was I eventful with me being the dj and playing what I wanted.  I love it when I'm dj.  The boys were rolling their eyes when the 80's metal started playing.
> Just thought I would pop in before I went to go get ready for the day.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day!  Heading out to partake in some activities before the rain hits.


Enjoy!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Schumi glad you are enjoying the new highlights. A fresh new colour can really be a pick me up!  I’m light blonde cool tones. It works well with my colouring. And I like it because my roots don’t show, I can have 1-2 inch roots and nobody notices lol.
> I was a natural platinum blonde in my youth until puberty darkened me to medium blonde!



Thanks Sue.....I was the same till I was about 10, only my hair was practically white, Kyle used to be the same. But, my hair turned to an auburn brown. Then magically turned blonde again around the age of 18....... 





Well, had a lovely evening last night with wine and a movie....a couple of friends came round too which was lovely. This morning up early and out and headed again to one of the parks inland and did our walk there this morning......sunny but a little breezy but glad we did it as weather looks to be changing now.

British Grand Prix qualifying today, race tomorrow.....our least favourite race in the calendar......too much about the driver we don`t like. But, we`ll watch it anyway and mute the biased commentators!

Not much else going on, nice quiet and lazy weekend ahead.....getting Thai take out tonight........they do some amazing dishes and some lovely seafood too, so will get a few dishes to try even though it`s just the two of us unless some friends pop over again.

Bacon for lunch......mac, you`ll smell the sizzling.........



























Have a wonderful Saturday and weekend........... ​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, a Saturday is here.  And not below 70 last night.  Warm we are.  Already 80 degrees out. And a cold front is arriving later today, so thunderstorms watch, with flooding warnings, as heavy downpours, damaging wind, and hail are all what could happen by around and just before sundown.

Day of rest for all.  Older one is off today, so asked what agenda.  He’s my breakfast fan, so asked if he wanted to go out to breakfast with me.  He didn’t really give me an answer, but I do see him asking to go wherever.  

For me, have a little grocery shopping to do, so will be going out shortly.  First, still the coolest of the day, and second, hopefully not crowded.  

I have always been blonde.  As a kid, my hair was always true blonde, and once I was in my 30’s, I started coloring my hair.  I can’t be brassy or too white, and finally found the closest to my color as a kid, at the salon I go to, and now it covers white hair.  I seem to be going a true white, like my mom, and not a gray haired old lady.  But for now, I will stay blonde for many more years.  

Tea, and some powdered donuts.  Saw them at the bakery, and well, sweet? Sure.  But will make some eggs when older one gets up, or see what he is in the mood for. 

Super happy Saturday, and hope all our Canadian homies had a great Canada Day, yesterday.


----------



## schumigirl

Our mac has managed to contract covid last day or so.......mr mac is also poorly, so sending them some good wishes for a quick recovery for both of them........























​

Got lots of compliments on how natural looking my hair was this afternoon from friends who popped in for a cuppa, so I`m quite happy with that, especially from him as he`s not one for sharing compliments.......

I do really like this shade, and for ME.......I`m too old to be quite as blonde as it was going with the sun......I like it much better on ME. One of my friends is too pale to be so white, but, her hair...who gives a rats patootie what anyone else does with their hair......

But, passed a nice afternoon.....found out I won a prize in a charity event we bought tickets for back in April.....should find out tonight what I won!!! Exciting......unless it`s the Mountain Bike........not for me!!! Hope it`s something nice.......we all forget what the other prizes were. 

We`ve been looking at the menu from the Thai restaurant......got some lovely dishes to order later, friends couldn`t stay or we`d have chosen more dishes to try. 

Sunny but very breezy outside today.......the sea looks so rough, but didn`t think it was that bad as we sat out for an hour. 




Hope Janet and Co made it safely to Orlando today..........

And hope my mate @angryduck71 is having a wonderful time in London.......enjoy Wimbledon too Alice........

​


----------



## schumigirl

Well....continued good wishes to our mac and her mister......hope you both improve soon and you get plenty of rest. The boards aren`t the same without you.......




I found out what my prize is for winning the competition.....my friend txt me to say I was a lucky ducky and a prize couldn`t be more suited to someone.......

A case of very nice champagne!!!! 

It`ll be dropped off tomorrow afternoon, looking forward to it! My other friend won a set of gardening tools.......lol.....her gardener will love them I`m sure, as she is as green fingered as we are......not at all!! 

Tom is off to pick up the food for us, delivery takes too long from there, then we plan to watch Deadpool......I think I`ve seen it before, but must have liked it. 

I`m starving now.......and making vodka-coladas tonight too! Nice quiet Saturday evening......


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, sick bay at the Mac house,  Mac and Mr. Mac, sending lots of mummy dust well wishes.  Please take care, thinking of you both, to be well soon.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

Oh no Mac so sorry to hear you aren’t feeling well. Get well soon to you and Mr. Mac


----------



## Lynne G

Seems weather fireworks stayed North of us, no rain nor thunder even heard. Thus, warm night, and neighbors setting off fireworks again.  Okay, a Saturday night, but to me, it’s getting late. Hope they stop soon.  

Phone saying light rain may be coming in 10 minutes, to end within the hour.  Eh, I’m almost ready for bed.  

Hope all have a great night, and are enjoying this holiday weekend.  Family get together tomorrow.  Picnic time.  No dinner cooking for me tomorrow.  

Ended up with chicken and rice, with fresh tomatoes and a salad for dinner tonight.  Was so warm out today, no one felt like anything heavy to eat.


----------



## schumigirl

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> Oh no Mac so sorry to hear you aren’t feeling well. Get well soon to you and Mr. Mac



Good to see you Elsa.....hope things are good with you. I`ll let mac know you popped in to wish her well......






Reasonable Sunday morning here, not cold, not overly warm, would have been perfect for walking but got a friend popping round before she sets off on her travels to South America on Tuesday, definite trip of a lifetime for her and one of her closest friends.

This afternoon will be the British GP, might watch without sound as it`s a commentators love in for the driver we don`t like this race. 

And not surprised to see the Christmas movie channel is back on the list!!! July 3rd and we have constant Christmas movies on their own channel!! 

Croissants and fruit for breakfast, turkey slices with some salad for lunch and doing the smallest rib roast I have ever seen for dinner, but will work for us with some garlic & Rosemary parmentier potatoes and steamed veg. Making a lemon syllabub too and that`s food sorted for the day. 

Will be checking in on mac again today......hope she can reply. 



























Have a wonderful Sunday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, a Sunday.  Just relaxing, then heard, what phone said light rain.  Um, if I can hear the rain, I don’t consider that light rain. But that weather radar showed green went over us, most of the dark green and a big blob of yellow passed by well South of me. Quick and done already.  

Early news said some thunderstorm cells around this early morning, but the cold front has mostly gone, and by lunchtime, we should see that 90 degrees and full sun, and all thanks to that cold front, as low humidity predicted for today. 

Yay, that rain hopefully watered the garden, and hopefully washed that bird poo off my car. Hehe, while still bird poo bombed on my front window, those dirty birds left much more poo on the side windows this time. I sometimes swear they aim for my car.  Could be this time of year, like to park near a tree, in an open store parking lot.  Any chance to have your car shaded while it is parked, is a good thing when it’s so hot out.  

Thus, will be heading to our family get together by lunchtime.  Hehe, food coma starting at lunchtime.  Will be nice though, as may be first time me and all my siblings are together, since over a year ago. And my family likes to have quite the spread, with all bringing food to share. Bbq pot luck meal is our usual spread for the good weather get together times.  And since my little town is having their 4th of July parade tomorrow, shutting down the main drag we have to use, after we turn out of our cul de sac, is nice to have our family get together today. Told little one, maybe we will wander down to watch some of the parade.  If the weather is great, and it should be, we should at least see some of it. Early news weather lady said weather should be perfect on Monday, for all the parades and fireworks in the area. That will surely bring the crowds to my little part of the area. Thankfully, no need to drive. The parade turns to go down that main drag, a block away from us.  We will walk, and find the shady side of the street.  I may go early and put up chairs and put a blanket down.  Most honor seating set up earlier, when arriving to watch.  But if the weather is that gloriously sunny, and hot feeling Monday as predicted on this early morning news, yep, suntan lotion will be on me, as becomes routine for me to put it on, as I get ready for the day when that sun is stronger this time of year.  And if so hot as predicted, will see if the traditional seeing of the fire trucks spraying the crowds with water from their hoses will occur. Even if you get a little wet, with it that hot out, drying should be quick. 

Thus, with the holiday, no trash to the curb tonight.  But you can be sure, with hearing not only the fireworks from the school yard up the street from us, tomorrow night, you’ll also hear the trash cans being rolled down for pick up on Tuesday morning.      

Finally, hope all are having that true day of rest, and hope Mac and Mr. Mac are feeling better today. Sending more get well thoughts your way.  Take care, Mac.  

Serene Sunday all.  Enjoy the holiday cheer this weekend brings.  Time really does fly, as July already. Deserves a woot, though, as the month Sue gets to fly for vacation fun. Woot to the countdown for Sue getting much lower now. 

Tea. Copious amounts? Yep, house feels almost cool, but not complaining.  Comfortable, and tea is so nice to be sipping while I do some times channel surfing. But since DH is just gone, and the kids are still asleep, that channel watching is on our big screen. Yay!


----------



## Sue M

What a difference day makes wow!  Yesterday was brilliant. Morning paddle, brunch on a patio, BBQ dinner with 2 other couples on our patio. Today, nope!  Cold and raining 
I’m glad the past few days were so nice with all the outdoor celebrations for Canada Day.  
Kinda tired today. Yesterday was busy but think it’s more to do with the weather. Always feel more energized when it’s sunny.

Mac I’m so sorry to hear you have Covid now too. Hope its mild.

Breakfast this morning was bacon!  Yum. No idea about dinner yet.

In an hour going to Apple store with oldest daughter to have her iPad battery checked. She doesn’t feel like it’s charging properly.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> What a difference day makes wow!  Yesterday was brilliant. Morning paddle, brunch on a patio, BBQ dinner with 2 other couples on our patio. Today, nope!  Cold and raining
> I’m glad the past few days were so nice with all the outdoor celebrations for Canada Day.
> Kinda tired today. Yesterday was busy but think it’s more to do with the weather. Always feel more energized when it’s sunny.
> 
> Mac I’m so sorry to hear you have Covid now too. Hope its mild.
> 
> Breakfast this morning was bacon!  Yum. No idea about dinner yet.
> 
> In an hour going to Apple store with oldest daughter to have her iPad battery checked. She doesn’t feel like it’s charging properly.



Glad you had a good day Sue....yes, mixed weather for us too today.....sun is always lovely to be out in. Good luck with Apple......

Will tell mac you`re asking after her, she`s not doing great. 





Lovely day today. Had a nice little morning with our friend who is going away for a good while on this trip. Then watched the GP and chatted to my cousin in LI who is coming over to Scotland next month for a visit, first time in 35 years. We`re going up for a few days while she`s here, looking forward to that.

Ended up walking in to the village to meet some friends for an after dinner drink, we all commented how silent everything was, not a peep around our little hamlet. Had a couple of gins then walked home, it was nice to walk off that rib of beef which was delicious. 

Tonight, we`ll sit back and spend some time on ipads with music on....we have some 70`s stuff playing, and yes, then drink copious amounts of tea as usual........I like that word, seems I use it a lot. 

Still keeping an eye out for HHN multi night tickets........they enjoy keeping us waiting I think.


----------



## schumigirl

And a very good morning.......

Dull and grey here, but will pick up later, not as breezy as predicted which is good to see. Apart from the cold, the wind is one thing that`s not pleasant to walk in, so we`re good to go this morning. 

Made courgette (zucchini) muffins last night......they don`t sound wonderful (not as good as blueberry) but they are nice for breakfast, most folks have them with poached eggs, but just fruit for me. 

After walking we may go and get some new sofa cushions for the front room. It`s grey leather sofa`s and chairs we have in there so will try and find something to stand out again. I do like cushions. Lunch, no idea yet, might be something with salad and dinner is lasagne with salad. 

And Monday again........have a good one whatever you may be doing......















​


----------



## keishashadow

Nooooooo, not Mac down with Covid too!

Happy 4th of July to all. Onto Epcot today, did grab guardians of galaxy slot. Pressure is off, phew. Will be taking a Dramamine lol

Burning candle both ends, wearing out.  Changed some plans around to enjoy more time here


did rope drop, resort break, then closed out MK yesterday


Dinner first at a place Carole will recognize.  The catsup shenanigans are back lol. Steak slayed, complete with
the devil’s green beans


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Nooooooo, not Mac down with Covid too!
> 
> Happy 4th of July to all. Onto Epcot today, did grab guardians of galaxy slot. Pressure is off, phew. Will be taking a Dramamine lol
> 
> Burning candle both ends, wearing out.  Changed some plans around to enjoy more time here
> View attachment 681563
> 
> did rope drop, resort break, then closed out MK yesterday
> View attachment 681556
> 
> Dinner first at a place Carole will recognize.  The catsup shenanigans are back lol. Steak slayed, complete with
> the devil’s green beans
> 
> View attachment 681558





Love it!!! And love the pictures too......

I do certainly recognise that lovely place we enjoyed dinner last time out.......darn those devil green beans though  

Pictures are lovely Janet, sounds like you are all having the best time!!! I`m always amazed at how GD is just so grown up looking....

Yup.....take that dramamine and enjoy!!! And thanks for the updated pictures......always good to see!! Enjoy burning that candle too


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> Mom is doing well, but not happy about being at the rehab center.


Well, surely better there than in assisted living!  Good luck to her


Sue M said:


> Pumpkin, the booster kinda knocked me out, couldn’t keep my eyes open last night. Are still sore. DH calling me a baby


Same, surprised me.  The mr was fine lol


Sue M said:


> Keisha beautiful beach! Which one is it? I’m a tad behind the news!


That was the TradeWinds they insist it’s Treasure Island but, not far from Loews don ce sar. Couple of blocks down the beach 




schumigirl said:


> Yep, highlights, cut, style and blow dry this morning. Going to try something new today, if I don`t like it.....will revert back end of August appointment.


Ooh need pic


Sue M said:


> We leave July 29 for Seattle where we’ll overnight for flight on 30th! I did manage to switch my Portofino stay to Royal Pacific, hoping for a T3 park view!


Nice!  Will be at margaritaville resort with the fam. No U time again, tho darn it   Will catch u at some point to say hi!


schumigirl said:


> Must remember to send it to Janet.


Please


Sue M said:


> I was a natural platinum blonde in my youth until puberty darkened me to medium blonde!


Same, funny how many here 


schumigirl said:


> Our mac has managed to contract covid last day or so.......mr mac is also poorly, so sending them some good wishes for a quick recovery for both of them..


Hard not to share it with household. Sigh


----------



## Lynne G

Happy 4th of July Monday to all. 

Glorious sunshine has greeted us today.  Cannot think of such perfect weather for this holiday. 90 the high, medium humidity and a full day of sunshine.  What a great time to be outside, with a cool drink. 

Yesterday was awesome.  So great to see all my siblings and all my nieces, and two of the four great nieces, including the youngest, who will be a year old next week, and one of my two great nephews.  Only missing was my nephew and family as they are in Canada, enjoying time with his wife’s family.  Pool was 92 degrees, almost cool feeling when you got out in the 86 degrees air.  And the food coma did come. Food grazing as lunch, and didn’t stop until after dessert.  Delicious all, with the grill being spot on, with bbq chicken, cheeseburgers and hotdogs as main dinner choices.  All the salads, sides and noshing items, and some ice cream and fruit pops, with fresh sliced watermelon, and just made chocolate covered strawberries and chocolate covered pretzels, with festive jimmies on them, home made coffee cake, candy from a favorite chocolate place, seasoned assorted nuts and cupcakes. We have leftovers, but not much.  Older one got home not much before we did. He was hungry.

And so, maybe a parade viewing today?  Will try to get over to my MIL today, to deliver the rest of the leftovers, as DH forgot to bring them when he went over earlier this morning. Did bring her the waffles that I made, though, so breakfast for her too. 

Yay, Keisha alive, and moving fast.  Great pictures, thanks for sharing.  We did eat at that place once too.  Did get quite the number of bottles on our table. Kids were young then, and for some reason, was a one and done.  I guess we had other places wanted to eat. But haven’t been back lately, as now both have been at Universal more lately. Enjoy the parks and woot for scoring that SW ride time. GD is getting older looking, and happy.  Lucky kid running her grandparents all around the parks.

Quiet until older one is up, as he does work today. Will try to get little one up not much after he leaves, as want to visit MIL at lunchtime, as will park in street when we return, hoping there is parking in front of our home.  Then, when older one comes home, with road closings, so he’ll have to make a detour, and hope to get in our driveway.  I highly doubt there will be any street parking on our cul de sac, given its closeness to the parade and fireworks. And hehe, as drove by the parade route near us on the way home last night, saw chairs already set up on the sidewalk. Little one said crazy, she wanted to stop and grab them.  I said, well, nothing like staking out your place early. We will most likely wander down, I guess.  

Thus, a most Marvelous Monday.  And yeah, have to commute tomorrow. But thankfully, a short week as yay, today, the lazy day off holiday. 

Good morning and hope the Mac household is finding both Mac and Mr. Mac feeling better today.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Well, surely better there than in assisted living!  Good luck to her
> 
> Same, surprised me.  The mr was fine lol
> 
> That was the TradeWinds they insist it’s Treasure Island but, not far from Loews don ce sar. Couple of blocks down the beach
> View attachment 681566
> 
> 
> Ooh need pic
> 
> Nice!  Will be at margaritaville resort with the fam. No U time again, tho darn it   Will catch u at some point to say hi!
> 
> Please
> 
> Same, funny how many here
> 
> Hard not to share it with household. Sigh





I`ll pop the pic off later...I thought I had included you in the email, obviously hadn`t.....I do like it, think I`ll stick to being slightly darker and everyone likes it better. Looking through my trip pictures I am glad I did change it, hair was too brassy after being in the sun for too long.......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

And I blinked and it was Monday and my holiday weekend is over 

We had a great weekend with the whole family in the city. 

Gd was a hoot.  We sure had fun with her.  Maybe a little spoiling happening too   But isn't that what Grammie's are supposed to do!

We enjoyed some Canada Day festivities, had a great meal out, and then an evening of board games lol.  Saturday was shopping.  Both boys had some shopping to do, so all the kids went out and we stayed back with the little one while they had a kid free day.  Then a delicious meal and another night of board games. 

Yesterday we were sad to go home.  It gets harder and harder to go home.  This time she cried when we left   So that makes it a little harder.  Grammie's sweetpea. 

I'm all caught up at work.  I have a few papers to shuffle this afternoon, and I will drag that out as long as I can.  Good thing I don't get paid per paper shuffled lol.


schumigirl said:


> Got lots of compliments on how natural looking my hair was this afternoon from friends who popped in for a cuppa, so I`m quite happy with that, especially from him as he`s not one for sharing compliments.......
> 
> I do really like this shade, and for ME.......I`m too old to be quite as blonde as it was going with the sun......I like it much better on ME. One of my friends is too pale to be so white, but, her hair...who gives a rats patootie what anyone else does with their hair......


It's always great to get compliments on hair That means it's perfect for you!  


schumigirl said:


> Our mac has managed to contract covid last day or so.......mr mac is also poorly, so sending them some good wishes for a quick recovery for both of them........


Sending @macraven  and Mr Mac lots of healing wishes.  I hope they both recover easily.  I am praying it doesn't hit them too hard.  


schumigirl said:


> I found out what my prize is for winning the competition.....my friend txt me to say I was a lucky ducky and a prize couldn`t be more suited to someone.......
> 
> A case of very nice champagne!!!!


Nice!!!!  I love it when things like that happen!


keishashadow said:


> The catsup shenanigans are back lol. Steak slayed, complete with
> the devil’s green beans


Looks like you guys are having a blast!!!!  Have fun!


Lynne G said:


> esterday was awesome. So great to see all my siblings and all my nieces, and two of the four great nieces, including the youngest, who will be a year old next week, and one of my two great nephews. Only missing was my nephew and family as they are in Canada, enjoying time with his wife’s family. Pool was 92 degrees, almost cool feeling when you got out in the 86 degrees air. And the food coma did come. Food grazing as lunch, and didn’t stop until after dessert. Delicious all, with the grill being spot on, with bbq chicken, cheeseburgers and hotdogs as main dinner choices.


It sounds like it was a great gathering!  It is so great you were able to get together with so many members of your family!  

Well, I should go send one more spreadsheet before I head out for lunch.

I need to pick up a couple of things for my container gardening.  Things are really starting to grow now! 

Have a great day everyone!!!  Happy July 4th


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> And I blinked and it was Monday and my holiday weekend is over
> 
> We had a great weekend with the whole family in the city.
> 
> Gd was a hoot.  We sure had fun with her.  Maybe a little spoiling happening too   But isn't that what Grammie's are supposed to do!
> 
> We enjoyed some Canada Day festivities, had a great meal out, and then an evening of board games lol.  Saturday was shopping.  Both boys had some shopping to do, so all the kids went out and we stayed back with the little one while they had a kid free day.  Then a delicious meal and another night of board games.
> 
> Yesterday we were sad to go home.  It gets harder and harder to go home.  This time she cried when we left   So that makes it a little harder.  Grammie's sweetpea.
> 
> I'm all caught up at work.  I have a few papers to shuffle this afternoon, and I will drag that out as long as I can.  Good thing I don't get paid per paper shuffled lol.
> 
> It's always great to get compliments on hair That means it's perfect for you!
> 
> Sending @macraven  and Mr Mac lots of healing wishes.  I hope they both recover easily.  I am praying it doesn't hit them too hard.
> 
> Nice!!!!  I love it when things like that happen!
> 
> Looks like you guys are having a blast!!!!  Have fun!
> 
> It sounds like it was a great gathering!  It is so great you were able to get together with so many members of your family!
> 
> Well, I should go send one more spreadsheet before I head out for lunch.
> 
> I need to pick up a couple of things for my container gardening.  Things are really starting to grow now!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!  Happy July 4th



Glad you had such a lovely weekend with family and yes, that little grandbaby will be a joy to be around. I remember when my mum and dad would come down to stay when Kyle was little, always a lot of tears when they left! Yes, grandma is supposed to spoil grandkids........of course! How old is your GD now?

Thanks.....I`m thrilled with my new hair.......and yes, the champagne was a thrill to win, it didn`t get delivered till this afternoon, but we`re not in a rush to drink it anyway. 

Yes, our garden is glowing right now, everything seems to be flourishing.....herbs are growing faster than we can eat them too! 

Have a great rest of your day......





Heard from mac briefly......she`s managing to drink some water and sleeping a lot. Hopefully she`ll pick up soon.....but we all send her our best wishes  




Gorgeous evening here, little breezy to sit out so, kitchen bifold doors were wide open and we had been sitting with the sun streaming on us, but still inside......best of both worlds! Sun is slowly disappearing now.....but still warm, although doors are now closed over.....

Tonic water for me right now....very exciting.


----------



## Lynne G

What a perfect Holiday.  Now watching the township fireworks.  Parade was fun. and oh so warm feeling.  Trash already at the curb.  Have a good night all.


----------



## Charade67

Quick good evening. Hope everyone had a nice day. I spent some of mine working on a photoshop project. I wasn't able to get it to do what it was supposed to do. I emailed my professor, but have not heard back from her yet and the project is due at 11:59 tonight. I managed to get something to work, but don't think it is my best work, but I had to turn in something. 
I have been trying to work on anatomy tonight as my neighbors are shooting off fireworks.  Caspian is hiding somewhere. 

Hope the Covid hasn't hit Mac too bad and she is on her way to recovery. 

I'm going to try to watch TV until all the noise stops.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Quick good evening. Hope everyone had a nice day. I spent some of mine working on a photoshop project. I wasn't able to get it to do what it was supposed to do. I emailed my professor, but have not heard back from her yet and the project is due at 11:59 tonight. I managed to get something to work, but don't think it is my best work, but I had to turn in something.
> I have been trying to work on anatomy tonight as my neighbors are shooting off fireworks.  Caspian is hiding somewhere.
> 
> Hope the Covid hasn't hit Mac too bad and she is on her way to recovery.
> 
> I'm going to try to watch TV until all the noise stops.



Maybe you`ve done better than you think Charade....yes fireworks are a pest, pure and simple.....

I`ll tell mac you`ve been asking after her, she`s not doing so good yet, but hopefully she`ll improve soon.......





Tuesday again.......weeks are flying past so quickly! Sign of getting old apparently.....lol.....

Heading out an early walk, sky doesn`t look so good and not as warm as yesterday, but hey ho, it`s still decent weather for us. 

Then, have no idea what we`ll do the rest of the day. Tom might go do some driving for the food delivery from church if they need him, they usually do and that`ll pass a few hours. I have some emails to catch up on, some family to catch up with and will do some baking today, some for us, but tomorrow the church are having a gathering with some other churches in the area, around 40 people all in, so baking will be appreciated. 

Pork fillet tonight, will marinade it in some seasonings, maybe bbq flavours or maybe Chinese style......will see what I have to go with it first. Maple bacon with croissants for lunch today....not so healthy but oh so tasty. 

But, first, breakfast muffins with tea.......and copious amounts of that!!!



























Hap-Hap-Happy Tuesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, that back to week day routine.  

But quick enough commute today, and oh so muggy out.  74 degrees now, high humidity and the sunrise was beautiful, as mostly sunny start.  Will be so hot and humid, early morning weather news lady said that so humid, 90 degrees is the high, will see thunderstorms later in the day.  Seems we are now in our Summer days routine.  Hazy, hot and humid, with so humid, you’re almost glad when it’s raining, hoping to cool it down.  

Charade, ugh, with school work and all the fireworks noise.  We did enjoy the township one, but our neighbors were setting off fireworks before and after the township did.  At least they were done by around 11 last night.  And was glad the commute this morning was even more quiet than usual.  Guess everyone is sleeping it off from all the weekend fun.  Hope your mom is doing well.  And hope the cat relaxed after the noise stopped.  Good luck with all your classes.

Schumi, nice of Tom to help with church deliveries.  And hope you enjoyed some tea this morning.  

Mac, hope you and the Mr. are feeling much better today.  Sending lots of mummy dust well wishes to you both.  Thinking of you, and sending my good thoughts.  

Ah yes, Taco Tuesday it is.  Can go to a Taco Bell or not, but all can enjoy a taco or two today.  

So, welcome to Taco Tuesday all. Hope all of those like Mac, that are not feeling well, get rest and get well soon, and all stay hydrated in this hot weather. Good morning all.  And yes I have tea. Office almost feels too cool.  But not complaining about that. With that muggy and hot out, AC is always appreciated.


----------



## schumigirl

Walked 7 miles this morning, did some time in the food bank while Tom delivered, then baked for a few hours and just back in from dropping it all off to the church hall. I`m glad to see several others were baking too, so they`ll have plenty. 

Nice enough day, bifold doors have been open all afternoon but about to close them over as the breeze has changed directions. 

Time for a pot of tea and some madeira cake......mid afternoon snack.


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. It’s a surprisingly slow day at work today. I’m relaxing in an empty office while at lunch. One of the nice things about working for therapists - lots of comfy chairs and sofas. 



schumigirl said:


> Maybe you`ve done better than you think Charade....yes fireworks are a pest, pure and simple.....
> 
> I`ll tell mac you`ve been asking after her, she`s not doing so good yet, but hopefully she`ll improve soon.......


I finally got a response from my professor. She said she had never seen a problem like the one I had. Yay, I’m unique. She’s going to investigate it. You were right. I did do much better on the project than I thought. I got 100 %. 

I love fireworks when they are the big professional shows at theme parks or baseball games. I’m not really fond of neighborhood fireworks. 




Lynne G said:


> Charade, ugh, with school work and all the fireworks noise. We did enjoy the township one, but our neighbors were setting off fireworks before and after the township did. At least they were done by around 11 last night. And was glad the commute this morning was even more quiet than usual. Guess everyone is sleeping it off from all the weekend fun. Hope your mom is doing well. And hope the cat relaxed after the noise stopped. Good luck with all your classes.


The fireworks lasted longer than I would have preferred. My next door neighbor and her kids were out with them along with several other neighbors. She lost her mother a couple of days ago, so I figured she needed to distraction. 

Mom is doing well, but still complaining about being at the rehab center. I told her that if she cooperates she will get out sooner. 


schumigirl said:


> Walked 7 miles this morning, did some time in the food bank while Tom delivered, then baked for a few hours and just back in from dropping it all off to the church hall. I`m glad to see several others were baking too, so they`ll have plenty.


A nice way to spend an afternoon. I know the church really appreciates the two of you. 

I think I will try do do some reading for the rest of my lunch hour. I have a book that a friend wrote. Later I have an exciting trip to the dermatologist.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It is a cool, cloudy day here this morning.  It feels like we might get some rain too.  Hopefully the forecast is right, and after the next day or two of yucky/cooler weather, we should have a warm sunny weekend!  Hopefully we can get out fishing in the boat.  I have a feeling Momma may get left behind as Dh and youngest ds bought fly fishing gear ( older ds already bought his last year) while they hit a few of the smaller lakes and rivers around here with trout.  Maybe I will start a new quilt of that's the case   I can keep myself VERY busy.  That is never a problem for me



Lynne G said:


> So, welcome to Taco Tuesday all. Hope all of those like Mac, that are not feeling well, get rest and get well soon, and all stay hydrated in this hot weather. Good morning all. And yes I have tea. Office almost feels too cool. But not complaining about that. With that muggy and hot out, AC is always appreciated.


I have the heater on under my desk as it's cool here.  My tea is almost gone now - so it's time to start the paper shuffle.  I hope your holiday day yesterday was great!


schumigirl said:


> Walked 7 miles this morning, did some time in the food bank while Tom delivered, then baked for a few hours and just back in from dropping it all off to the church hall. I`m glad to see several others were baking too, so they`ll have plenty.


Sounds like a PERFECT way to spend the day.  I'm sure they will appreciate the goodies.  Enjoy the tea!


Charade67 said:


> Mom is doing well, but still complaining about being at the rehab center. I told her that if she cooperates she will get out sooner.


I have missed seeing you post!  It is great to hear she is on the mend.  Complaining is a good thing   I hope the new semester goes smooth for you.  I know how hard it is to juggle all of it.  

Well, I should get started on the paper shuffle!  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Hello everyone. It’s a surprisingly slow day at work today. I’m relaxing in an empty office while at lunch. One of the nice things about working for therapists - lots of comfy chairs and sofas.
> 
> 
> I finally got a response from my professor. She said she had never seen a problem like the one I had. Yay, I’m unique. She’s going to investigate it. You were right. I did do much better on the project than I thought. I got 100 %.
> 
> I love fireworks when they are the big professional shows at theme parks or baseball games. I’m not really fond of neighborhood fireworks.
> 
> 
> 
> The fireworks lasted longer than I would have preferred. My next door neighbor and her kids were out with them along with several other neighbors. She lost her mother a couple of days ago, so I figured she needed to distraction.
> 
> Mom is doing well, but still complaining about being at the rehab center. I told her that if she cooperates she will get out sooner.
> 
> A nice way to spend an afternoon. I know the church really appreciates the two of you.
> 
> I think I will try do do some reading for the rest of my lunch hour. I have a book that a friend wrote. Later I have an exciting trip to the dermatologist.




I`m glad to hear you did so well with the project.....fantastic result! Hope your Professor gets and answer as to the issue. 

Glad your mum is doing well. 

Yes, we had a lovely day today, our church is very lucky we have a core group that always step up when donations are needed for whatever event.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> It is a cool, cloudy day here this morning.  It feels like we might get some rain too.  Hopefully the forecast is right, and after the next day or two of yucky/cooler weather, we should have a warm sunny weekend!  Hopefully we can get out fishing in the boat.  I have a feeling Momma may get left behind as Dh and youngest ds bought fly fishing gear ( older ds already bought his last year) while they hit a few of the smaller lakes and rivers around here with trout.  Maybe I will start a new quilt of that's the case   I can keep myself VERY busy.  That is never a problem for me
> 
> 
> I have the heater on under my desk as it's cool here.  My tea is almost gone now - so it's time to start the paper shuffle.  I hope your holiday day yesterday was great!
> 
> Sounds like a PERFECT way to spend the day.  I'm sure they will appreciate the goodies.  Enjoy the tea!
> 
> I have missed seeing you post!  It is great to hear she is on the mend.  Complaining is a good thing   I hope the new semester goes smooth for you.  I know how hard it is to juggle all of it.
> 
> Well, I should get started on the paper shuffle!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!




Keeping busy is the right way to be......we always have stuff to do and very rarely do we ever find ourselves bored. Quilting always sounds so peaceful and calming and I remember you posted one you did, it was lovely. 

Hope your weather improves and you do get your sunny weekend....you weather sounds identical to ours, although our afternoon was warmer than this morning when we walked. Hoodies stayed on! 

Yep the church are incredibly grateful for whatever folks can do. It`s a lovely congregation (we`re not church every week people) but you can be part of the community without attending. 

Have a great day! 





Ended up not bothering with dinner tonight as we had snacked through the day and had grabbed a sandwich from a food truck that`s appeared in the town with the food bank, will it was more a Pitta Pocket style sandwich, but it was very nice, would go back and use it again. 

Sitting with my feet up leaning on my new sofa cushions, they blend in well and are comfy. Nice pot of tea on the table to enjoy.

I`m ordering a dvd for my friend and I to watch.....Madame X, the Lana Turner version. I saw it many, many years ago and remember it being a complete heartbreaker ...but she`s never seen it and wants to. I thought we had the DVD but it seems to have been lost somehow. She`s going to come around and we`ll watch it sometime when the men are not around, with a massive box of tissues! She`s worse than me for crying at movies and this one is a killer if I remember correctly!

But, listening to music right now, 70`s classics.


----------



## buckeev

Prayers for a speedy recovery for Mac and the Old Ball-n-Chain.


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Prayers for a speedy recovery for Mac and the Old Ball-n-Chain.



Little update......she`s still not as good as she could be, but hopefully the next few days should see an improvement. She has been incredibly poorly. Still sending her all good wishes 




We had rain during the night, and supposed to be on right now, but will give a walk a chance and see how it goes, it`s not too cold at 60F, so hoodies on and doubt I`ll need sunglasses this morning.

Think I`ll grind some meat and make burgers tonight, spicy of course and might get some brioche buns for them too. Will make some sweet potato wedges too I htink and a salad. Made bread yesterday morning so plan to have some preserves and toast for breakfast and maybe grilled bacon, brie and cranberry sandwiches for lunch.

No idea if we have any plans after our walk this morning, the Wednesday lunch group are all either away or busy today.....vacation time coming up for so many.

And as is usual for me on a morning......teapot time.





























Happy Wednesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh teapot is a needed morning routine.  Glad to hear Schumi enjoyed some tea this morning. Burgers sound like a nice meal.  Hope your walk was in perfect weather.  And thanks for the update on Mac.  

Mac, continuing to send lots of mummy dust well wishes your way.  And hope both you and Mr. Mac are getting better too. Take care, and good thoughts your way.  





Ah, camel is here, looking stylish this Wednesday morning.  See his sweet smile? He knows this most hump of a day means a most welcome Friday is now 2 days away.  Woot!

Weather news said thunderstorms yesterday, in the late afternoon into evening.  We got two brief very light rain.  Last night’s news said about a half and inch fell. Not enough wet, so I went out and watered the garden. And that poop at the top of the front car window still there.  Oh well.  Time of year, so humid, later day rain is almost always in the forecast.    

Overcast this morning, but so warm. 74 degrees, with 87 the high.  But these clouds are for show today, as no rain saying will fall today.  But with the air being at the 93 percent dew point, it should be raining.  So muggy. 

Back to no commuting today, and rest of week. Yay.  And up in that early hour for week day routine,  

Wonderful Wednesday all.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

And just like that, It's hump day!  Thanks @Lynne G for the weekly picture!  I do look forward to seeing the Wednesday picture! 

Woke up to a cool house this morning, but the sun is shinning.  It should be a good day.  There should be a little bit of warmth for the next couple of days.  So that makes me happy.  Even dh commented last night that it's unusual that he was his flannel fancy pants and socks on and it's July.  I replied very loudly (think Monica attitude and volume) " You Think?"    Sigh.  There was talk of taking the boat and hitting the water.  This momma will be there with my fishing rod in my hand 

No walk last night, it was bill paying night.  We had a busy month and did LOTS of things - but hey - you gotta live and do things.  Life is not just about working and sleeping.  We have some flight credits we need to decide what to do with before they expire.  But it seems like flying right now is a freaking nightmare.  Especially since we are limited by the number of direct flights from closer airports.  It will take a little more effort to NOT have to go through Toronto    I love the planning part!



schumigirl said:


> No idea if we have any plans after our walk this morning, the Wednesday lunch group are all either away or busy today.....vacation time coming up for so many.
> 
> And as is usual for me on a morning......teapot time.


My tea is almost gone.  I might have to brew another cup quickly.  


Lynne G said:


> Back to no commuting today, and rest of week. Yay. And up in that early hour for week day routine,


There are many days I will I wouldn't have to actually be in the office.  It's a good thing, it only takes me 7 minutes to get to work - 10 if I stop for a tea.  I hope your workday goes fast!

Sending out more healing mummy dust for @macraven  and Mr Mac 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Charade67

Another quick hello. Not much going on here. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I have a feeling Momma may get left behind as Dh and youngest ds bought fly fishing gear ( older ds already bought his last year) while they hit a few of the smaller lakes and rivers around here with trout.


I would happily be left behind from that. I have no interest in fishing. Staying home and quilting sounds more fun, but I have no talent in that area.  



schumigirl said:


> I`m ordering a dvd for my friend and I to watch.....Madame X, the Lana Turner version. I saw it many, many years ago and remember it being a complete heartbreaker ...but she`s never seen it and wants to. I thought we had the DVD but it seems to have been lost somehow. She`s going to come around and we`ll watch it sometime when the men are not around, with a massive box of tissues! She`s worse than me for crying at movies and this one is a killer if I remember correctly!


I have not seen that movie either. So far my biggest emotional movie was Penny Serenade. Dh refuses to watch that one. 



Lynne G said:


> Weather news said thunderstorms yesterday, in the late afternoon into evening.


They are just starting here. It was really heavy for a few minutes, but seems to have calmed down now. 

I’m going to try to get some more work done and hope the power doesn’t got out.


----------



## Sue M

Keisha love St Pete!  Haven’t stayed at The Don but love seeing it. However its kind of away from everything. We usually stay at Sirata Beach restaurant. I think it’s close to Tradewinds.

Pumpkin sounds like a fun weekend.

Charade we usually get fireworks at hallowe’en. My town usually does fireworks over the inlet for Canada Day, but hasn’t  since Covid.  We had a dog that was terrified of the ones the kids set off.  I hope you got your work done! 

Lynne try not to melt!  Unlike last summer so far we seem to be having a pretty moderate summer this year. Last summer we had the heat dome and fires. Then floods.  I’ll be melt soon enough in Orlando. I think it will be tough as we haven’t had much hot weather to get used to the heat yet.

Schumi yay for winning champagne!  How fun!  Thanks for the Mac update. May she continue improving. 
Wheres that pic of your new hair?!  

Charade congrats on getting  on your project!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> And just like that, It's hump day!  Thanks @Lynne G for the weekly picture!  I do look forward to seeing the Wednesday picture!
> 
> Woke up to a cool house this morning, but the sun is shinning.  It should be a good day.  There should be a little bit of warmth for the next couple of days.  So that makes me happy.  Even dh commented last night that it's unusual that he was his flannel fancy pants and socks on and it's July.  I replied very loudly (think Monica attitude and volume) " You Think?"    Sigh.  There was talk of taking the boat and hitting the water.  This momma will be there with my fishing rod in my hand
> 
> No walk last night, it was bill paying night.  We had a busy month and did LOTS of things - but hey - you gotta live and do things.  Life is not just about working and sleeping.  We have some flight credits we need to decide what to do with before they expire.  But it seems like flying right now is a freaking nightmare.  Especially since we are limited by the number of direct flights from closer airports.  It will take a little more effort to NOT have to go through Toronto    I love the planning part!
> 
> 
> My tea is almost gone.  I might have to brew another cup quickly.
> 
> There are many days I will I wouldn't have to actually be in the office.  It's a good thing, it only takes me 7 minutes to get to work - 10 if I stop for a tea.  I hope your workday goes fast!
> 
> Sending out more healing mummy dust for @macraven  and Mr Mac
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Exciting to have those flights to arrange!! 

We have some warm weather coming up from today I think......hope you get some glorious weather too!

Yep, tea....perfect way to start the day! 





Charade67 said:


> Another quick hello. Not much going on here.
> 
> 
> I would happily be left behind from that. I have no interest in fishing. Staying home and quilting sounds more fun, but I have no talent in that area.
> 
> 
> I have not seen that movie either. So far my biggest emotional movie was Penny Serenade. Dh refuses to watch that one.
> 
> 
> They are just starting here. It was really heavy for a few minutes, but seems to have calmed down now.
> 
> I’m going to try to get some more work done and hope the power doesn’t got out.




I`ve never seen that movie either, must look it up. Tom will definitely not be joining us for watching Madame X, nor will her husband.......lol.......

Hope you don`t get power loss. 





Sue M said:


> Keisha love St Pete!  Haven’t stayed at The Don but love seeing it. However its kind of away from everything. We usually stay at Sirata Beach restaurant. I think it’s close to Tradewinds.
> 
> Pumpkin sounds like a fun weekend.
> 
> Charade we usually get fireworks at hallowe’en. My town usually does fireworks over the inlet for Canada Day, but hasn’t  since Covid.  We had a dog that was terrified of the ones the kids set off.  I hope you got your work done!
> 
> Lynne try not to melt!  Unlike last summer so far we seem to be having a pretty moderate summer this year. Last summer we had the heat dome and fires. Then floods.  I’ll be melt soon enough in Orlando. I think it will be tough as we haven’t had much hot weather to get used to the heat yet.
> 
> Schumi yay for winning champagne!  How fun!  Thanks for the Mac update. May she continue improving.
> Wheres that pic of your new hair?!
> 
> Charade congrats on getting  on your project!




We have Bonfire Night on Nov 5th, more fireworks get set off in the 4 weeks before and seemingly after than you can imagine across the whole country. Not so much where we are but it`s dreadful for folks with scared pets and folks with any kind of nervous conditions. Some sound like you could be in Afghanistan, ridiculously loud. 

Yep, champagne was perfect for us to win......I`m just glad I didn`t get the next prize which was a mountain bike.......not really for me......lol.......





Another little improvement in mac, but she`s been very poorly. Look forward to her getting better and being back on the boards....... 






Dull and grey this morning, but no wind......yay!! It`s very calm outside, so I may be complaining about the lack of breez when it gets too hot! Never happy with weather in the UK. But, we`ll set off walking soon enough after tea of course and maybe a croissant. 

Got some shopping to do after our walk for fresh produce and need to go into the DIY place, bit like Lowes for a few things......most boring store in the world, even my DIY hating DH hates those stores too......he`s more of a "call the guy" person. BUt, it`s not really DIY stuff we need. 

Dinner is pork fillet tonight, Chinese flavours so will do some stir fry noodles and some str fry veg too with a hoisin sauce. 


























Happy Thirsty Thursday​


----------



## Lynne G

Hope Mac improves more today.  Sending you lots more mummy dust get well wishes.  I hope you recover quickly enough to post here soon.  

Thirsty Thursday from this hazy, hot and humid weather having homie. AC ran most of the night, and just came on now.  But it’s also raining right now, just a light rain, though should be done in the next hour, with 0.25 inches to be the total rain falling, then an overcast day.  With all the cloud cover. the high is 82.  You’d think that it’s going to be a cooler day. Nope, will be sticky feeling after the rain ends.  

And so, up that wee hours time, and  enjoying some tea, while screen viewing.  

Yep, am thirsty this Thirsty Thursday, so enjoy some beverage like tea, like me, or other to keep ya not feeling parched and risking heat exhaustion.  

Good morning all.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I woke up too early today, so I just spent some time downloading photos for my next photoshop project. 

I woke up thinking it was Friday. Nope. Gotta get up and get ready for work. 



Sue M said:


> Charade we usually get fireworks at hallowe’en. My town usually does fireworks over the inlet for Canada Day, but hasn’t since Covid. We had a dog that was terrified of the ones the kids set off. I hope you got your work done!


I never would have thought of fireworks as a Halloween thing. We have them mostly for the 4th (obviously) and often on New Year's Eve. We were supposed to have them at graduation, but it rained. B and I are both hoping for fireworks at our graduation in May.


schumigirl said:


> I`ve never seen that movie either, must look it up.


It's a great tearjerker with Cary Grant and Irene Dunne. I wasn't really happy with the ending though.

I want to go back to sleep, but must get ready for work. I'm anticipating another slow day.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I woke up too early today, so I just spent some time downloading photos for my next photoshop project.
> 
> I woke up thinking it was Friday. Nope. Gotta get up and get ready for work.
> 
> 
> I never would have thought of fireworks as a Halloween thing. We have them mostly for the 4th (obviously) and often on New Year's Eve. We were supposed to have them at graduation, but it rained. B and I are both hoping for fireworks at our graduation in May.
> 
> It's a great tearjerker with Cary Grant and Irene Dunne. I wasn't really happy with the ending though.
> 
> I want to go back to sleep, but must get ready for work. I'm anticipating another slow day.



It`s weird when you wake up and can`t quite work out what day it is.....

I googled that movie, nope never seen it, not sure I would when I read about it, yes, a real tear jerker. I do like Cary Grant in a movie.....




It has turned around weather wise here.......our walk was mostly in the shade, but the sun popped out and now it is bright and sunny everywhere, nice and hot too, but still a little bit of a cool breeze when you wander out of the sun. 

Decided it was nice enough to get the bbq out, so chicken skewers for lunch and a nice selection of meats for dinner tonight including that hoisin pork. Will make some potato salad and a celery, nut and sultana coleslaw along with fresh salad too. 

I did plan for a friend to come over and watch that sad movie, but it`s too nice a day, so we`ll sit in the garden and she and her husband are taking two of the horses out riding. Better to be outside when the sun shines. 

Here`s my spicy chicken skewer coming.....yum!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's a Thirsty Thursday stop in!

My cups seems to have a hole in it today.  I've had a couple cups this morning.  One was just not enough.  

Hopefully the weather smartens up.  Currently it's cloudy and feel like rain.  I was hoping to sit outside and visit as we have some family over tonight,  Hopefully the rain goes away.   I just like to take advantage of the outdoors as our season is so short.  

I did get a walk in last night.  NO speed records were set with that one - but I did get out.  I enjoyed my evening alone, as the youngest ds was working and the other 2 went out fly fishing.  I'm more of a toss a jig on, drop the line and wait kind of fisher lol - with my kindle in my hand reading while soaking up the sun   If I catch a fish...I'm happy...If I don't...I'm still happy 

Well, I should probably shuffle a few more papers around.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's a Thirsty Thursday stop in!
> 
> My cups seems to have a hole in it today.  I've had a couple cups this morning.  One was just not enough.
> 
> Hopefully the weather smartens up.  Currently it's cloudy and feel like rain.  I was hoping to sit outside and visit as we have some family over tonight,  Hopefully the rain goes away.   I just like to take advantage of the outdoors as our season is so short.
> 
> I did get a walk in last night.  NO speed records were set with that one - but I did get out.  I enjoyed my evening alone, as the youngest ds was working and the other 2 went out fly fishing.  I'm more of a toss a jig on, drop the line and wait kind of fisher lol - with my kindle in my hand reading while soaking up the sun   If I catch a fish...I'm happy...If I don't...I'm still happy
> 
> Well, I should probably shuffle a few more papers around.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Couple of cups of tea is not a bad thing.....and hope your weather turns out better especially as you have family coming over, it`s lovely to be sitting outside enjoying the company. 






Well, had our friends over for some bbq food tonight which was lovely, she came staright from work and he was already here enjoying a beer in the garden. 

Then after she and I watched Madame X together while the men stayed outside.....oh my lord.......both of us were wrecks when it was over. I don`t recommend watching it if you need cheering up, one of the saddest movies I`ve ever seen, sadder than Imitation of Life which also starred Lana Turner. Almost a full box of tissues was gone by the time we were done! Guys thought it was hilarious seeing our blotchy and puffy faces coming out! 

Warm night tonight, they`ve not long gone so we have come inside but goodness me it`s been glorious and same again tomorrow. 

We`ll walk early again in the morning before it gets too hot, hope the blister doesn`t give me anymore grief. 

Windows all open again tonight......


----------



## Charade67

I finished my photoshop project this evening and now I am free for the rest of the weekend. This is the first week I have been ahead of schedule.  I think we will go see the new minions movie and possibly the new Thor movie this weekend. First I must clean the house. It has gotten so neglected since I started school.

For this week's project I had to combine 3 or more photos into one using photoshop layers. I had to remove items from their original background and put them on a new one.  I know my professor will find errors when she checks the details of the photoshop file, but I'm pretty proud of my result.


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, little one wants to see the minion movie, so she and I are going to see it this weekend too, Charade. I want to see Thor movie, but have to see if either or both kids want to go.  We may try this weekend, or next.  

Was a hot day.  And higher temps tomorrow, with high 89 degrees.  Then rainy Saturday is predicted.  Will see if that holds.  The rain and thunderstorms that were predicted this past week, ended up going all to the South of us, and barely any rain has fallen here.  At almost 10 tonight, very warm, as 72 out. I can see our AC going on later tonight.  

Felt like breakfast for dinner.  Made French Toast, home fries and scrambled eggs. With sautéed tomatoes, and melted bread cheese.  Cheesecake for dessert, and I could barely eat a whole slice.  So rich tasting. Had to stop at the Jewish deli to get a cheesecake after work today.  Was in the mood.  Only other place I buy a cheesecake from is from the Italian bakery in the City.  Given I still refuse to ride the train or drive deep into the City, we have not had cannoli or cheesecake from that favorite Italian bakery since the start of the shutdown.  So over 2 years ago now.  Maybe soon, if we feel more safe.  Here’s hoping. Car break ins and shootings are an every day news item. The other day, a driver was shot and killed for driving too slow for the car behind it.  Car came around the slow car, and shot the elderly driver.  Sad.  Why little one and I still are wanting to go to NYC, but still not safe enough for us yet, either.  Crazy, the use of guns and crime happening lately.


----------



## macraven

trying to read and catch up but very behind.
covid is bad stuff 

the paxlovid is not helping


----------



## Sue M

Schumi I love Madame X. In highschool the girl next door and I would come home from school and watch the 3:00 old movie channel either at her or my house!  Saw so many of the great old love story movies.  From Here to Eternity, Umbrellas of Cherbourg, Brigadoon… so many good stories.

Lynne omg that’s so scary about what’s going on in the city. I don’t know if it’s Covid or what but people have lost their minds.  I remember when we lived in NY on the island and my grandpa used to go down to little Italy and pick up the most amazing cheesecake. I still remember it!  So creamy. Can’t beat the Italian cheesecake!  Yum.

Charade fantastic photo!  Very impressed!  Fireworks are big here for Halloween. Every year our community association puts on a big display at the elementary school field. Very safe, fire truck in attendance.  Always fun and it signified the end of the trick or treating. Unwritten law!  When fireworks start no more trick or treating, works well. And it was always fun gathering with the community when my kids were young, and the parents would visit too. And maybe a little something extra in the hot cocoa mugs lol. 
But it’s the kids running around the hood setting off those loud bangers that was awful. My poor dog would refuse to go out for days. So traumatized poor thing.

Mac good to see you post. Hope you and Mr Mac are starting to feel better. I was out for lunch with friends last Thursday and on Monday one of them said she tested positive. Now we’re all nervously waiting to see if any of us come down with symptoms. She doesn’t know where she got it or when.  So we don’t know if she was contagious at the luncheon.

Today was a real mixed bag of weather. Poured rain this morning. Probably because I washed my car yesterday lol. So waited to walk dogs until 1:00. Rain stopped and sun out. But it got too hot (80ish) for dogs. My yorkiepoo was lying down in every shady grassy spot he passed. So I cut walk short.

Tomorrow I’m meeting a girlfriend at my fav outdoor patio. It’s right on the Fraser River. Beautiful spot. Lots of eagles around. Must be good fishing. She’s one of my ophthalmology group friends. It’s very sad, one of our group is being moved to hospice tomorrow. The 4 of us have been good friends ever since. We were all in our 20’s just starting out in life and we just clicked. 40+ years later we’re still friends.  The 3 of us had lunch last week. It’s a comfort at this time being together.

And when it rains it pours. My cousin in Florida is in hospital with a massive infection that’s got in his joints. He’s going to need to go into rehab to strengthen his legs and regain his mobility.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I finished my photoshop project this evening and now I am free for the rest of the weekend. This is the first week I have been ahead of schedule.  I think we will go see the new minions movie and possibly the new Thor movie this weekend. First I must clean the house. It has gotten so neglected since I started school.
> 
> For this week's project I had to combine 3 or more photos into one using photoshop layers. I had to remove items from their original background and put them on a new one.  I know my professor will find errors when she checks the details of the photoshop file, but I'm pretty proud of my result.
> 
> View attachment 682612



Looks lovely Charade......




macraven said:


> trying to read and catch up but very behind.
> covid is bad stuff
> 
> the paxlovid is not helping





Good to see you post mac......




Sue M said:


> Schumi I love Madame X. In highschool the girl next door and I would come home from school and watch the 3:00 old movie channel either at her or my house!  Saw so many of the great old love story movies.  From Here to Eternity, Umbrellas of Cherbourg, Brigadoon… so many good stories.
> 
> Lynne omg that’s so scary about what’s going on in the city. I don’t know if it’s Covid or what but people have lost their minds.  I remember when we lived in NY on the island and my grandpa used to go down to little Italy and pick up the most amazing cheesecake. I still remember it!  So creamy. Can’t beat the Italian cheesecake!  Yum.
> 
> Charade fantastic photo!  Very impressed!  Fireworks are big here for Halloween. Every year our community association puts on a big display at the elementary school field. Very safe, fire truck in attendance.  Always fun and it signified the end of the trick or treating. Unwritten law!  When fireworks start no more trick or treating, works well. And it was always fun gathering with the community when my kids were young, and the parents would visit too. And maybe a little something extra in the hot cocoa mugs lol.
> But it’s the kids running around the hood setting off those loud bangers that was awful. My poor dog would refuse to go out for days. So traumatized poor thing.
> 
> Mac good to see you post. Hope you and Mr Mac are starting to feel better. I was out for lunch with friends last Thursday and on Monday one of them said she tested positive. Now we’re all nervously waiting to see if any of us come down with symptoms. She doesn’t know where she got it or when.  So we don’t know if she was contagious at the luncheon.
> 
> Today was a real mixed bag of weather. Poured rain this morning. Probably because I washed my car yesterday lol. So waited to walk dogs until 1:00. Rain stopped and sun out. But it got too hot (80ish) for dogs. My yorkiepoo was lying down in every shady grassy spot he passed. So I cut walk short.
> 
> Tomorrow I’m meeting a girlfriend at my fav outdoor patio. It’s right on the Fraser River. Beautiful spot. Lots of eagles around. Must be good fishing. She’s one of my ophthalmology group friends. It’s very sad, one of our group is being moved to hospice tomorrow. The 4 of us have been good friends ever since. We were all in our 20’s just starting out in life and we just clicked. 40+ years later we’re still friends.  The 3 of us had lunch last week. It’s a comfort at this time being together.
> 
> And when it rains it pours. My cousin in Florida is in hospital with a massive infection that’s got in his joints. He’s going to need to go into rehab to strengthen his legs and regain his mobility.



We love old movies of all kinds, except war movie, cowboy and for me sci fi although Tom loves them. i can sometimes watch the 50`s B movies which are so bad they`re good.....lol.....but the classics. Have so many on DVD but we didn`t have Madame X which I was surprised about.....I think someone who shall remain unnamed has been secretly donating some to the charity store.......lol......

Hope your cousin is doing good.




My eyes still look as though I`ve been crying this morning after last night.......lol.....oh dear....if anyone asks I`ll blame hayfever as it is quite high right now. I gave her the DVD to keep as I`ll never watch it again, don`t have the strength!!

We did book seats for next week to go and see The Black Phone.....scary movie that`s going to be HHN house this year.....I`m told the movie is genuinely creepy.

It is gorgeous morning here, sunny and very warm, so sun screen, shorts, hat and we`ll be sorted for our walk this morning. Got a couple of friends joining us with the dogs so we`ll be on the beach this morning not just along the promenade. Will stop off in one of the many cafe`s for some mid morning tea and a snack I think.

Then grilling the rest of the day, tonight Tom has a huge T-Bone steak for him and I have a much smaller Filet......may pinch some of his too!!

But, fruit selection for breakfast with a croissant, not too much as we`re ending in the cafe this morning.

It`s the weekend........no difference to us from every other day, but still love that weekend feeling!!! Definitely a day for the garden when we get home.





























Have a wonderful Friday and weekend....



​


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, glad to see your post. Sending lots more mummy dust get well wishes your way.  Good thoughts better days are coming soon for you.  And hope Mr. Mac is getting better too.  In my thoughts, sending prayers your way.  This virus is surely no joke.

Sue, sad to hear of hospice friend and cousin with infection issue.  I hope your friend’s family and friends find some peace and comfort as she passes away.  So sad. And hope your cousin beats that infection, and does well in rehab. Those types of infections are scary.  Enjoy the meal with friends.  Nice to be able to get together over all those years.  I still keep in  contact with a friend I met in elementary school. Our birthdays are a day apart, though she is a year younger than me.  It’s amazing how long you can keep in touch with friends.

Great picture Charade, and nice to enjoy time relaxing this weekend.

Hope Schumi had a good walk on the beach.  How nice, to be able to enjoy tea and a snack at a beach cafe.  And yay for more grilling for dinner tonight.  Steaks on the grill are a great way to cook them.  I prefer that way of cooking sometimes.

Woot!  Friday finally here.  So ready for the weekend.

Up before the sun, and casual clothes wearing, thankfully still teleworking, and schedule going forward.  Alarm also turned off.  I may be up at the time alarm goes off tomorrow.  Difference is, when no alarm on, I’m more slow to get moving.  When on vacation, I’m still generally the early bird, though rarely make early park entry. I like to be in true relaxing mode when no alarm.

Thus, most fabulous Friday.  And a big WOOT.  Weekend loading.  A most wonderful weekend too.


----------



## macraven

i appreciate what you said Lynne
It touched my heart

Mr Mac has bounced back to a better level and only has a few waves of exhaustion 
He has been able to get food and groceries 

My recovery is at a lower pace and i can eat fruit now 
i’ve lost 12 lbs.

Today i start on paxlovid again and doctor is hopeful  the second try will work

me too!

i have ckd so i will improve at a slower pace and i am sure i am headed in the correct direction 

Slow but steady process for me is the goal


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday! I am the only one in the house awake right now. For the first time in 9 weeks I don't have any schoolwork to do. It feels weird. I could work ahead into next week, but I need to do some house cleaning. I can't do much right now since I don't want to wake everyone up, so I just have a load of laundry going. 



Lynne G said:


> Car break ins and shootings are an every day news item. The other day, a driver was shot and killed for driving too slow for the car behind it. Car came around the slow car, and shot the elderly driver. Sad. Why little one and I still are wanting to go to NYC, but still not safe enough for us yet, either. Crazy, the use of guns and crime happening lately.


Very crazy. And it seems to be getting worse every day.


macraven said:


> trying to read and catch up but very behind.
> covid is bad stuff
> 
> the paxlovid is not helping


Good to see you. Sorry the medication isn't helping. Take it easy and come back when you are ready.


Sue M said:


> It’s very sad, one of our group is being moved to hospice tomorrow. The 4 of us have been good friends ever since. We were all in our 20’s just starting out in life and we just clicked. 40+ years later we’re still friends. The 3 of us had lunch last week. It’s a comfort at this time being together.
> 
> And when it rains it pours. My cousin in Florida is in hospital with a massive infection that’s got in his joints. He’s going to need to go into rehab to strengthen his legs and regain his mobility.


So sorry to hear about your friend.
Prayers that your cousin heals quickly and doesn't have to spend too much time in rehab.



schumigirl said:


> We love old movies of all kinds, except war movie, cowboy and for me sci fi although Tom loves them. i can sometimes watch the 50`s B movies which are so bad they`re good.....lol.....but the classics.


I not a fan of war movies or westerns either.  I like science fiction, but some of the old sci fi movies are so bad they are unwatchable.  Have you ever watched Mystery Science Theater 3000? That's the best way to watch a bad old movie. 

Almost 9:00 and still no one up.  I don't think I will get as much accomplished today as I wanted to.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> i appreciate what you said Lynne
> It touched my heart
> 
> Mr Mac has bounced back to a better level and only has a few waves of exhaustion
> He has been able to get food and groceries
> 
> My recovery is at a lower pace and i can eat fruit now
> i’ve lost 12 lbs.
> 
> Today i start on paxlovid again and doctor is hopeful  the second try will work
> 
> me too!
> 
> i have ckd so i will improve at a slower pace and i am sure i am headed in the correct direction
> 
> Slow but steady process for me is the goal




Glad to see you post mac......yes, slow and steady......you absolutely are headed in the right direction for sure......you`ll be skipping to HHN before you know it.....





Charade67 said:


> Happy Friday! I am the only one in the house awake right now. For the first time in 9 weeks I don't have any schoolwork to do. It feels weird. I could work ahead into next week, but I need to do some house cleaning. I can't do much right now since I don't want to wake everyone up, so I just have a load of laundry going.
> 
> 
> Very crazy. And it seems to be getting worse every day.
> 
> Good to see you. Sorry the medication isn't helping. Take it easy and come back when you are ready.
> 
> So sorry to hear about your friend.
> Prayers that your cousin heals quickly and doesn't have to spend too much time in rehab.
> 
> 
> I not a fan of war movies or westerns either.  I like science fiction, but some of the old sci fi movies are so bad they are unwatchable.  Have you ever watched Mystery Science Theater 3000? That's the best way to watch a bad old movie.
> 
> Almost 9:00 and still no one up.  I don't think I will get as much accomplished today as I wanted to.




Never seen that Charade, never even heard of it. Sci fi really isn`t for me, but I do love the ones where the aliens are ridiculously funny though. I remember growing up my dad would watch cowboy movies and they seemed to never end, so I grew to hate them, never watched one since I was a child and never will. 

Enjoy your free time, it`ll feel like a treat.......well, apart from the housework! 




We walked far too long this morning......we did 9 miles, which as I had a blister wasn`t the best idea. But, thank you Molefoam!!! It was such a beautiful morning so we just kept going, I will get a tan yet!! Dogs loved it too and were in and out of the sea like crazy......tip though, I shouldn`t have worn a white shirt......lol.....didn`t matter.

Friends we walked with decided they want to come to the cinema next week with us to see The Black Phone, told them to get online for tickets and book seats next to us, daytime isn`t too busy so we should be ok. She hates scary movies, so she`s not sitting beside me!

Had some lunch and now have the steaks marinading along with some other bits and bobs for Tom to grill. Not sure I`d ever describe BBQing outside as cooking, but he does it very well!!! And I enjoy the prep work, so we make a good team!!! 

Supposed to have a case of wine delivered today, not coming till Monday now, think we`ll survive....plenty in stock, but we were looking forward to trying these new ones. Next week will do just fine. 

Time for a pot of tea I think......


----------



## macraven

Thank you Schumi for keeping in contact with me daily and when i could not reply, you never missed a  day to encourage me.

You always had my back.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's that Friday feeling  

I'm moving a little slower today.  Migraine strikes again!  It took me a bit to roll myself up and out, threw the hair up, washed my face, put a little makeup on (so I didn't scare anyone) and out the door.  It's a good thing, my manager doesn't care what time I start work.  I still have plenty of time to get my time sensitive work competed and submitted.  

The weather improved for us to sit outside last night.  It was a beautiful evening and the mosquitos even stayed away.  But we did have some thunder storms roll in as I was heading to bed.  No tornado watches for us, but the storm chasers I follow were having a great night chasing funnel clouds around Calgary last night.  Not great timing with the big  Stampede there right now.  It is prime time for tornadoes there.  

Not sure what is for supper tonight.  We would have went out last to celebrate a special milestone, but I had one more hello fresh meal I needed to cook up.  So if this beautiful weather I see this morning holds up, maybe we can go out and sit on a patio somewhere for drinks and appetizers.  We have to take in alllllllllllll the great weather we get since our season is so short.  



schumigirl said:


> she and I watched Madame X together while the men stayed outside.....oh my lord.......both of us were wrecks when it was over. I don`t recommend watching it if you need cheering up, one of the saddest movies I`ve ever seen, sadder than Imitation of Life which also starred Lana Turner. Almost a full box of tissues was gone by the time we were done! Guys thought it was hilarious seeing our blotchy and puffy faces coming out!


I have never seen that movie.  Not sure I should, I can cry at a good commercial  



Charade67 said:


> I finished my photoshop project this evening and now I am free for the rest of the weekend. This is the first week I have been ahead of schedule. I think we will go see the new minions movie and possibly the new Thor movie this weekend. First I must clean the house. It has gotten so neglected since I started school.


Great photo!!!!  I remember feeling the same way when I had completed assignments and was ahead of the game.  It is tempting to work ahead - since you are in the groove of just keep working, but it's great you are taking a break!!!  Enjoy the Thor movie.  This momma wants to go see Thor too   hehehehehe


Lynne G said:


> Hehe, little one wants to see the minion movie, so she and I are going to see it this weekend too, Charade. I want to see Thor movie, but have to see if either or both kids want to go. We may try this weekend, or next.


I asked the boys if they wanted to go.  Sadly, they don't.  I guess I'll have to wait until it comes out to rent or on a streaming service and watch it with GD.  She likes to watch minions.  


Lynne G said:


> Maybe soon, if we feel more safe. Here’s hoping. Car break ins and shootings are an every day news item. The other day, a driver was shot and killed for driving too slow for the car behind it. Car came around the slow car, and shot the elderly driver. Sad. Why little one and I still are wanting to go to NYC, but still not safe enough for us yet, either. Crazy, the use of guns and crime happening lately.


It's alarming to hear of incidents like that happening.  It also makes us rethink about places we travel or how we get around once at our destination.  It's downright scary.  


macraven said:


> trying to read and catch up but very behind.
> covid is bad stuff
> 
> the paxlovid is not helping


I'm sending you more healing mummy dust.  I hope your on the mend now.  You'll be ready for HHN before you know it!   
Covid is definitely not something that is easy for everyone to get over.  


Sue M said:


> Tomorrow I’m meeting a girlfriend at my fav outdoor patio. It’s right on the Fraser River. Beautiful spot. Lots of eagles around. Must be good fishing. She’s one of my ophthalmology group friends. It’s very sad, one of our group is being moved to hospice tomorrow. The 4 of us have been good friends ever since. We were all in our 20’s just starting out in life and we just clicked. 40+ years later we’re still friends. The 3 of us had lunch last week. It’s a comfort at this time being together.


It's amazing that you are all still able to get together!  Those friendships are the most precious.  
I'm sorry to hear about your friend and family member.  


schumigirl said:


> We did book seats for next week to go and see The Black Phone.....scary movie that`s going to be HHN house this year.....I`m told the movie is genuinely creepy.


Enjoy your scary movie.  I would be too chicken to even go into the theater to see it.  You don't have to worry about me ruining a scary movie for you - because I wouldn't be going  I'm a chicken and not afraid to let others know lol.


Lynne G said:


> Up before the sun, and casual clothes wearing, thankfully still teleworking, and schedule going forward. Alarm also turned off. I may be up at the time alarm goes off tomorrow. Difference is, when no alarm on, I’m more slow to get moving. When on vacation, I’m still generally the early bird, though rarely make early park entry. I like to be in true relaxing mode when no alarm.


I am the same way.  I just like to be more slow to get moving on weekends / holidays.  I hate when dh asks me what's on my to-do list.  I give him the evil eye while sipping my coffee when he does it.  Just let me be 

Well, I should start the paper shuffle!  I'm sure I'll be stopping in again today. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Pumkin, hope some Timmy tea will help with that headache.  Sending good thoughts your way, that your migraine headache goes away, if not already.  Nice your work lets you go in later, with not feeling well when getting ready for the day.  

Did my lunchtime walk, as had a longer time to do so on Fridays.  Ugh.  I am going to take my second shower when I turn off the screen.  Was oh so muggy out, and I feel sweaty.  And while not fully sunny, had to wear my sunglasses, as any bright outside bothers my eyes.  No need to do that squinting, have enough wrinkles around my eyes now.  LoL   

I am so happy that soon enough, no screen, though have another teleconference this afternoon, before I am in that relaxing mode.  Thinking of grilling for dinner tonight too.  When so hot out, nice to do the cooking outside, and eat inside the cool AC. 

Yeah, and my to do list, is not much.  Relaxing is the only entry on it.  Though may do a Target run just before dinner today.  Little one might go with me.  She knows that Target I want to go to, has good baristas in the in store Starbucks.  Had that pineapple refresher the other day.  Was good.  But I’ll stick with the mango dragon fruit one instead.  Paired with lemonade, is the most refreshing, and not too sweet.  

Ah.  Summer.  

 :


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Thank you Schumi for keeping in contact with me daily and when i could not reply, you never missed a  day to encourage me.
> 
> You always had my back.




Aww, thanks! Just glad you`re starting to pick up a little, take it easy though, you had it bad. 

Not the best way to lose weight though......lol.....I won`t try that one!! 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's that Friday feeling
> 
> I'm moving a little slower today.  Migraine strikes again!  It took me a bit to roll myself up and out, threw the hair up, washed my face, put a little makeup on (so I didn't scare anyone) and out the door.  It's a good thing, my manager doesn't care what time I start work.  I still have plenty of time to get my time sensitive work competed and submitted.
> 
> The weather improved for us to sit outside last night.  It was a beautiful evening and the mosquitos even stayed away.  But we did have some thunder storms roll in as I was heading to bed.  No tornado watches for us, but the storm chasers I follow were having a great night chasing funnel clouds around Calgary last night.  Not great timing with the big  Stampede there right now.  It is prime time for tornadoes there.
> 
> Not sure what is for supper tonight.  We would have went out last to celebrate a special milestone, but I had one more hello fresh meal I needed to cook up.  So if this beautiful weather I see this morning holds up, maybe we can go out and sit on a patio somewhere for drinks and appetizers.  We have to take in alllllllllllll the great weather we get since our season is so short.
> 
> 
> I have never seen that movie.  Not sure I should, I can cry at a good commercial
> 
> 
> Great photo!!!!  I remember feeling the same way when I had completed assignments and was ahead of the game.  It is tempting to work ahead - since you are in the groove of just keep working, but it's great you are taking a break!!!  Enjoy the Thor movie.  This momma wants to go see Thor too   hehehehehe
> 
> I asked the boys if they wanted to go.  Sadly, they don't.  I guess I'll have to wait until it comes out to rent or on a streaming service and watch it with GD.  She likes to watch minions.
> 
> It's alarming to hear of incidents like that happening.  It also makes us rethink about places we travel or how we get around once at our destination.  It's downright scary.
> 
> I'm sending you more healing mummy dust.  I hope your on the mend now.  You'll be ready for HHN before you know it!
> Covid is definitely not something that is easy for everyone to get over.
> 
> It's amazing that you are all still able to get together!  Those friendships are the most precious.
> I'm sorry to hear about your friend and family member.
> 
> Enjoy your scary movie.  I would be too chicken to even go into the theater to see it.  You don't have to worry about me ruining a scary movie for you - because I wouldn't be going  I'm a chicken and not afraid to let others know lol.
> 
> I am the same way.  I just like to be more slow to get moving on weekends / holidays.  I hate when dh asks me what's on my to-do list.  I give him the evil eye while sipping my coffee when he does it.  Just let me be
> 
> Well, I should start the paper shuffle!  I'm sure I'll be stopping in again today.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Do you have meds from your doc as you have them so often? They are truly miserable. 

I agree about the weather....we sit out together whenever we can as the good weather can disappear as quickly as it arrived. Sun is gone, but we`re still outside....well Tom is cleaning the BBQ right now.....I`m enjoying a pink gin!! 

I wouldn`t watch it.....everyone says I could cry at the opening of an envelope, so we`re two peas in a pod......lol......it`s heart wrenching. As for scary movies, I love them, but not fond of this particular story line in movies, but only because it`s a house this year will I watch it. My friend has managed to get seats beside us next week, I`m at the end and Tom will be next to me, so her husband can hold her hand!!! 




Steaks were lovely, he got them rare as can be and I did have some of his T-Bone....it was huge!! Definitely enjoyed our outdoor dinner tonight again. I did drop a bowl of potato salad on the grass, so the birds will clear what I didn`t scoop up. Just hope the hedgehogs don`t try to eat it later, not much left though. 

Tonight.....pink gin night, only a couple as we`re out walking again in the morning and weather has to absolutely stunning. 

My nephew who is still in Orlando emailed me to say The Mummy boardings are down........then saw it on a couple of folks chatter pages.......good to know, shouldn`t be too long till it opens, all the rumours have been saying it would open early. 

And someone told me I was talking a load of hooey......then told everyone what I said originally! Copy cat!!








​

Time for a pot of tea, then another pink gin later.......


And again, mac, it`s good to see you back.........


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Lynne G said:


> Yeah, and my to do list, is not much. Relaxing is the only entry on it. Though may do a Target run just before dinner today. Little one might go with me. She knows that Target I want to go to, has good baristas in the in store Starbucks. Had that pineapple refresher the other day. Was good. But I’ll stick with the mango dragon fruit one instead. Paired with lemonade, is the most refreshing, and not too sweet.


I miss Target   I really did love the store when it was here in Canada.  The one in our city was one of the few that was making money.  It's not surprising given the average age of our population, we have one of the youngest age populations in the country.  It is definitely geared for the younger/working families.  I tried to talk dh into going in one while we were in Orlando...but no dice.  Enjoy your target trip!!!!  


schumigirl said:


> Do you have meds from your doc as you have them so often? They are truly miserable.


I do...but I REALLY don't like how they make me feel when I'm on them.  So I don't take them often, or I wait until I can't stand it anymore then take them.  I actually have an appointment to see my dr about the migraines.  I've been doing more and more research, but thinking it might be more to do with perimenopause symtoms, and maybe a switch in meds   I don't know.  

Not much happening in the office today.  The phone has even slowed down lol.  Not sure what I'm going to do until 4:30...but that pink gin @schumigirl is talking about sounds delightful


----------



## schumigirl

OK, seems I am WAAAAYYYY behind on my Disney news......

But......Tron is not finished yet?????? Seriously.......I asked my nephew if they had managed to do it yet, he laughed and said er, it`s still being built.......crikey, Universal would have had that built eons ago! 

Glad they had such a lovely trip, they come home Monday after a long visit. They deserve it after the last couple of years. 

Still warm here......enjoying some pink gin, but doubt we`ll be late in bed tonight, early rise in the morning for us. Think we`ll sleep late on Sunday.......


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I miss Target   I really did love the store when it was here in Canada.  The one in our city was one of the few that was making money.  It's not surprising given the average age of our population, we have one of the youngest age populations in the country.  It is definitely geared for the younger/working families.  I tried to talk dh into going in one while we were in Orlando...but no dice.  Enjoy your target trip!!!!
> 
> I do...but I REALLY don't like how they make me feel when I'm on them.  So I don't take them often, or I wait until I can't stand it anymore then take them.  I actually have an appointment to see my dr about the migraines.  I've been doing more and more research, but thinking it might be more to do with perimenopause symtoms, and maybe a switch in meds   I don't know.
> 
> Not much happening in the office today.  The phone has even slowed down lol.  Not sure what I'm going to do until 4:30...but that pink gin @schumigirl is talking about sounds delightful



Just missed your post....

The peri menopause is to blame for a lot of things apparently. One of my friends has started it and has been getting dizzy turns which is unusual for her. The meds she has makes her feel dreadful, so I can empathise with your thoughts on meds. Seeing your doc is a good idea. 

Will pour you a pink gin.....we have plenty!!!


----------



## mckennarose

Checking in after our recent trip.  Hope you all are well.  Didn't do Uni this time, but did spend some time in City Walk..... got the HP Hogwarts Loungefly, so all is good!  Might do Uni in the fall, but we're watching prices for everything right now.  Scary times indeed......
Came home with the dreaded virus, but doing much better now.  Prices are WAY, WAY up with everything.
Be well and stay safe homies!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Most of the house is now clean and I am tired. We decided to postpone the movies until tomorrow. We ended up going out to eat tonight because somebody forgot to put dinner in the crockpot. 
We ran into B's elementary school principal from when she was in first grade.  This man was only her principal for 1 year, but still remembers her and calls her by name whenever we see him. 



schumigirl said:


> Never seen that Charade, never even heard of it. Sci fi really isn`t for me, but I do love the ones where the aliens are ridiculously funny though. I remember growing up my dad would watch cowboy movies and they seemed to never end, so I grew to hate them, never watched one since I was a child and never will.


MST3K was a great show. They watched really bad movies and commented on them and made fun of them. It was hilarious. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm moving a little slower today. Migraine strikes again!


Hope you are feeling better now. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Enjoy the Thor movie. This momma wants to go see Thor too   hehehehehe


I am just happy that he is back to the way he is supposed to be. I was not happy with "dad bod" Thor.

I need to go find something to do. Dh has the TV on a football game.


----------



## Charade67

Oops. Forgot to say Hi to MRose.


----------



## Lynne G

McK, glad to hear you had a good time, and scored that backpack.  So sorry you came home with the virus.  Sending mummy dust well wishes you get much better fast. Yeah, I’m still salty I was priced out of the top 3 this Fall.  Oh well. At least I scored some very good rates last year.  

Ooh, yeah, sports on tv not fun for a Friday night, Charade.  We are seeing the movie on Sunday.  Little one has an eye doctor appointment, mid day, tomorrow, so I figured one event out a day was good enough for us this weekend.  Still wanted to ask older one if interested in Thor.  Otherwise, will buy tickets for little one and me, as she promised me if I saw those yellow guys with her this weekend, she’d go to the movie I’d rather watch, Thor.  Watching food channel on smaller screen, as little one took largest tv for gaming online tonight.  Not much of interest though on later night tv.  May check what Disney has to watch instead.  Sigh.  But DH already passed out, and I may be not far behind in retiring to bed.  Kids?  Who knows when bedtime for them.  Though with her appointment tomorrow, warned littke one, she needs to be ready an hour before her appointment.  It’s about a 20 minute ride, but I know if I say that time she needs to be ready, her being ready will slip to when we really need to go.  I will not let her be late. 

Hope all have that most very good night’s sleep.  Yay, even if we have a cooler, and a bit rainy Saturday, tomorrow  is the glorious weekend.   Way to have that great start Saturday, by getting that most very good sleep tonight.


----------



## macraven

mckennarose said:


> Checking in after our recent trip.  Hope you all are well.  Didn't do Uni this time, but did spend some time in City Walk..... got the HP Hogwarts Loungefly, so all is good!  Might do Uni in the fall, but we're watching prices for everything right now.  Scary times indeed......
> Came home with the dreaded virus, but doing much better now.  Prices are WAY, WAY up with everything.
> Be well and stay safe homies!


you have been missed!
So happy to see you!


----------



## macraven

Sending you Mummy Dust that you heal completely from covid.

I hit send too soon when i sent my post..


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> Thank you Schumi for keeping in contact with me daily and when i could not reply, you never missed a  day to encourage me.
> 
> You always had my back.


----------



## Sue M

Thanks everyone for your good wishes. It’s a difficult time. Lunch was nice, and comforting to be with my friend from our little group. A lot of hey remember the time……..

Mrose  glad you had a good trip but sorry you came back with the virus. I’m leaving on the 29th and a bit worried. And just heard masks aren’t required on US airlines. I didn’t realize. I’ll be wearing mine.

Pumpkin did the Rogers  outage affect you?  It’s been a mess here. Interact not working at most places.  A woman behind me at grocery store had a cart full of meat. When she got to the till the cashier told her debit not working. 
Sorry to hear you have another migraine. Do you have prescription for it?  
I remember how excited everyone here was for Target. But they didn’t - do well here. Everyone was expecting it to be like the US Target but it wasn’t.  

Mac good to see you posting.

Lynne I thought you booked PB and we’re arriving just after we leave?  No?  I since switched to RP, a little better AP rate. When I booked PB was cheapest. But then RP released AP rate. Still highest I’ve ever paid. So $50/night savings at RP. And with Canadian dollar I need every discount I can get!

Schumi I envy you your morning beach walks!  I’m on an inlet, and it’s just not the same. To get real open ocean here you have to go to the west coast of Vancouver Isl. 

Charade have a nice weekend break!  

Tomorrow my youngest is coming out to paddle practice with me. Looking forward to it. 
Dinner is at Brother-in-laws. I’m bringing coleslaw as requested.


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> Checking in after our recent trip.  Hope you all are well.  Didn't do Uni this time, but did spend some time in City Walk..... got the HP Hogwarts Loungefly, so all is good!  Might do Uni in the fall, but we're watching prices for everything right now.  Scary times indeed......
> Came home with the dreaded virus, but doing much better now.  Prices are WAY, WAY up with everything.
> Be well and stay safe homies!




MRose.......so good to see you!!! Glad you had a lovely trip to Orlando......don`t be a stranger.....  




Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Most of the house is now clean and I am tired. We decided to postpone the movies until tomorrow. We ended up going out to eat tonight because somebody forgot to put dinner in the crockpot.
> We ran into B's elementary school principal from when she was in first grade.  This man was only her principal for 1 year, but still remembers her and calls her by name whenever we see him.
> 
> 
> MST3K was a great show. They watched really bad movies and commented on them and made fun of them. It was hilarious.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better now.
> 
> I am just happy that he is back to the way he is supposed to be. I was not happy with "dad bod" Thor.
> 
> I need to go find something to do. Dh has the TV on a football game.




That does sound like a fun way to watch those type of shows......hope you enjoyed dinner out.




buckeev said:


>








Sue M said:


> Thanks everyone for your good wishes. It’s a difficult time. Lunch was nice, and comforting to be with my friend from our little group. A lot of hey remember the time……..
> 
> Mrose  glad you had a good trip but sorry you came back with the virus. I’m leaving on the 29th and a bit worried. And just heard masks aren’t required on US airlines. I didn’t realize. I’ll be wearing mine.
> 
> Pumpkin did the Rogers  outage affect you?  It’s been a mess here. Interact not working at most places.  A woman behind me at grocery store had a cart full of meat. When she got to the till the cashier told her debit not working.
> Sorry to hear you have another migraine. Do you have prescription for it?
> I remember how excited everyone here was for Target. But they didn’t - do well here. Everyone was expecting it to be like the US Target but it wasn’t.
> 
> Mac good to see you posting.
> 
> Lynne I thought you booked PB and we’re arriving just after we leave?  No?  I since switched to RP, a little better AP rate. When I booked PB was cheapest. But then RP released AP rate. Still highest I’ve ever paid. So $50/night savings at RP. And with Canadian dollar I need every discount I can get!
> 
> Schumi I envy you your morning beach walks!  I’m on an inlet, and it’s just not the same. To get real open ocean here you have to go to the west coast of Vancouver Isl.
> 
> Charade have a nice weekend break!
> 
> Tomorrow my youngest is coming out to paddle practice with me. Looking forward to it.
> Dinner is at Brother-in-laws. I’m bringing coleslaw as requested.



lol....we`re almost at $1 to the UK pound.......lowest rate ever. Our first trip we had $2 to the pound.....big changes there. But, it is what it is.......

Yes, we live in a beautiful area and being only minutes away from the sea is perfect, we live in a Bay.....think Antonio Bay from the Fog......lol......very pretty. Enjoy dinner out with family. 




Continued good wishes to mac.....shout out to Vicki ( @tink1957 ) we miss you posting.......


And a warm *WELCOME HOME* to our Keishashadow.........glad you had such a wonderful trip....and next one is just around the corner........





It was so still last night and warm, all windows open which helped. But, our village cricket club was having an event that went on till midnight, so we could weirdly hear their music which never happens as it`s just about a mile and a half away as the crow flies. It was a charity event so no one would complain I`m glad to say. I think the rugby club has an event next weekend so expect a late night there. 

But, up and out this morning again......got molefoam covering my blister so hope for the best. Heading inland again this morning for our walk, countryside instead of beach. 

Not sure if we are bbqing tonight or doing stir fry, I have a glut of fresh ginger I bought the other day, smells gorgeous. So, we`ll see. But, lovely day ahead for us weather wise, might pop in to see one of our friends for a pot of tea after our walk since we are close by walking. 

Still love that weekend feeling and now it`s time for copious amounts of good old breakfast tea 



























Have the best Saturday and weekend ​


----------



## Lynne G

Sue, yep are arriving day after you leave, sadly we not meeting up this August.  But have never seen an AP rate for both my times.  I do keep checking.  And so far, the save more rate I got at PB is still the lowest.  But more than I’ve ever paid for August.  Though I will keep checking until the 6th day before arriving.  I have no problem changing at the last minute for a better rate.  Did that last December.  Scored a just enough lower AP rate and moved to RP then too.  Was so happy as soon as I scored it, rates went up much higher.  Like rental car, I book when I think I can at least get the best.  Then rinse and repeat.  Do that to the last minute too.  Airfare, I do try to get when flights open.  Sometimes they change to the better, but most of time, particularly now, they only seem higher than what I paid.  I do check that airfare every once in a while too.  Have gotten a nice amount of points back one time I caught a good drop in my one flight about a month out.

Ooh not much after I posted last night, quite the loud rain passed over us.  Was quite quick though.  Weather radar shows broken light green little blobs passing by now.  So a very light rain falling.  Unlike what looks like Charade is getting lots of rain with a line of big yellow blobs in dark green traveling East,  and South and just West of me. There’s a big blob of rain over Tennessee are all around that state.  They are rainy rock and rolling. But happy to see the bulk near me is already out to sea, with a huge long line of rain, starting closest to the Carolinas’ shores, and stretching as it arches as high as the UK.  Middle of the Atlantic is getting refreshed with lots of fresh water rain.  Weather news this early morning said rain to be spotty, but should clear, and even see some sun later this afternoon. And a warm enough day, as with all the overnight and now rain, 82 the high.  Depending on what the weather feels like as I toss some trash out just before we leave for the doctor’s appointment, I may stay in my lightweight pants I’m in now. Darn.  Was hoping to stay in shorts.  But those shorts won’t be in the drawer long. We get a dry weather spell for most of next week, then must be getting that warm air, as 93 degrees is Monday’s all sunny day’s high degree. Yay, back to Summer temps. 

So day of rest for us, other than doctor visits today.  Will see if little one wants to go anywhere else after.  I don’t think she needs her eyes opened large, as the doctor we use, says he likes to do it every other year.  She did it last year, so her night eye looking  should not be for a couple of hours after our visit, as it was last year. Thus, I can see us doing something after the appointment. Including lunch out somewhere.  See, with her getting up time, and her dislike of most breakfast food menus, means nothing ate since last night’s Chinese food dinner when we leave. She should be definitely hungry after visiting the doctor. 

We decided no dinner cooking at all yesterday, so no grilling, but enjoyed picking up from our only very sure safe for me Chinese restaurant.  It’s almost less than a 5 minute time drive up the road from us. Steaming hot food when opened at home. We all enjoy eating from there, as how they cook their food is how we like. My kids and their kids have grown up as I have been going to that takeout restaurant  since both my kids and their’s were little.  Now the restaurant kids work there, and my kid are now the pick up person. I like also supporting local places, as that is the only store they operate.  It’s not a chain, but like many in our neighborhood, a family owned and run one. I like supporting the local business economy when I can. 

Thus, hope all have that most Serene and Relaxing Saturday.  So?
 



It’s the weekend!  

Hope Mac, Mr. Mac and McK are feeling better today .  Mummy dust well wishes sent to you all.


----------



## schumigirl

Wow.....quiet on here today..........

We enjoyed our walk this morning with DS running group......they ran, we walked like so many others......fabulous morning with a lovely group of folks.

Then, home, showered and back out to meet a load of friends for lunch in the village pub, even sat outside in the sunshine, well, under huge sunshades, but still outside. Sat and had a few drinks after lunch before walking home for some fresh tea, then sat outside the rest of the afternoon. Gorgeous day here. 

Tonight when we move inside we`ll have some snack food I`ve made up and watch The Hit Man`s Wife`s Bodyguard......I do like Ryan Reynolds...just watched Deadpool 1 & 2 over last few nights. Funny movies. 

But, while the sun is out, both of us are enjoying this heat in the garden. 

Have opened a bottle of wine for later.....got to let it breathe........


----------



## macraven

Well..
I don’t even know what day it is 

I’m medicated right now…lol


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Well..
> I don’t even know what day it is
> 
> I’m medicated right now…lol



Don’t go skipping and dancing anytime soon…….lol……

Plenty of rest, take it easy and lots of water…….and then some more sleep! Carole’s advice for all ailments…….it works 






Movie was good, wine was good and now it’s almost bedtime for us. Still so warm here which is just dandy…..

Tomorrow is going to be gorgeous too, think we’ll have a day of not going anywhere except sitting in the garden, that’s far enough and food will be off the bbq, we have loads to choose from. And Austrian Grand Prix too.

It’s been a lovely Saturday


----------



## Lynne G

Ah a Saturday night.  Evening news had weather news, saying will be drying out tonight with a beautiful end to our weekend, with Sunday, tomorrow, a most pleasant mid 80’s degrees day, mostly sunny and lower humidity.  Winner winner chicken dinner. 

And so, burgers on the grill.  Was warm enough, 74 degrees out, but still feels muggy.  Clear sky, but almost dusk now. 

Tonight is tea and finding what to watch.  Minion movie tomorrow.  Should be a cute movie, and I’m looking forward to just a fun to watch movie.  Older one said no to Thor, so thinking of getting movie tickets  just for little one and me.  Maybe for next weekend.  Don’t have to see it opening weekend, which is this weekend.  I don’t mind spoilers in the news before I see it. 

Mac, it’s okay, we’ll keep track of the days for you.  Rest, and take care of yourself.  That’s all you need to be concerned with.  Sending those prayers and good thoughts you will be getting better days very soon. 

Family beached time.  Yep, that’s our Saturday night for ya.  Each has a screen, with I swear, DH has the loudest.  After all those years in the military, I can see why he’s getting hard of hearing lately. Eh, what he watches I’m not interested in, so ear buds for me, and enjoying my screen.  Well, until I see if something better to watch every so often.  Movie is a matinee one.  I know better then to book seats before noon.  We will have lunch then watch the movie. So, may try to stay up a little later tonight. 

Hope all have a most restful sleep.


----------



## schumigirl

And another gorgeous day it is here this morning. We only have 2 hours of darkness and even then, it`s not really dark-dark......so it`s light from middle of the night, not good for astronomers right now on this part of the world. 

Making breakfast for us later, no plans to walk this morning, think we deserve a day off and no plans to go into any stores or anywhere inside today with the hot sunshine promised. Grill will on for lunch and dinner today, doing some blackened shrimp skewers for lunch than a mix of food for dinner, no roast dinner today.

Might do a bit of online shopping today, got a few things in mind to look for, nothing fancy, just bits and bobs. 

Not much going on at all right now, everything`s quiet, friends are being quiet.......one of those times of the year, although came downstairs and switched on phone to see a txt from a friend who says she and her husband are coming to the cinema this week with us too! What started off as just us sitting in the back row has evolved into an afternoon out with 6 friends who`ve all booked seats right beside us! Not a complaint though, should be fun! Right now we are the only ones with seats booked, rest of the cinema is empty. Usually we have anywhere between 5 and 15 folks in the whole cinema last two movies we`ve gone to see.

Bacon on rolls up soon....and yes, tea too.........




























Have a lovely Sunday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Hoping to see only a few in our movie theater today.  The movie theater we go to has smaller and larger rooms.  I saw the one we are in today is one of those much smaller ones.  I hope that means they don’t expect many seats to be taken.  When I booked them the other day, all seats were open to book.  I’m sure some were bought after we did, though.  

Glorious sunshine pouring in through windows not much after sunrise.  The birds have been chirping since before dawn, as I think they are as happy today is full of beautiful weather. 

So almost that typical Sunday.  Alarm already set, and after a fun movie day, trash cans will be at the curb after dinner.  Yep, that get ready for week day routines. Though older one works today.  

Super enjoyable Sunday all.  If you have that great weather, get outside. Nice to see the sun.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's Sunday/funday!

It's a beautiful sunny day here again...only windy windy windy!!!  All three boys are out fly fishing today, as it is way toooo windy to be taking the boat out onto the lake.  It wouldn't be much fun.  The youngest one is off of work today, and he hasn't been out yet to test out his new gear.  He was biting at the bit to get out and try it.  I have zero desire to go along to watch  

Since I cleaned and did the shopping yesterday, I have the day to myself to do what I wish.  Kitchen is cleaned up an I think I'll be tossing whole chicken into the airfryer for dinner tonight.  It's easy and quick to clean up.  

I found a 2 different quilting patterns I want to make.  I have the material I needed for the one ( for GD to make a small quilt for her big girl bed when she transitions into it) I'm trying to decide if that one little matching stash I have will work for the other quilt.  So I will start on the one for GD.  It should go quick as it's a small one.  

We did out for supper/dinner on Friday - just dh and I.  Youngest ds was working, the other went out with friends.  We got to sit outside on a balcony at a local bbq joint.  It was a great meal!  I could have had about 4 more of the sangrias they had there.  My one went down way too fast - there must have been a hole in the glass lol 



mckennarose said:


> Came home with the dreaded virus, but doing much better now. Prices are WAY, WAY up with everything.
> Be well and stay safe homies!


It's great to see you post!  That is not the way anyone want to come home from the mousehouse and Dark Side.  I hope you all recover soon with no lingering effects


Charade67 said:


> I am just happy that he is back to the way he is supposed to be. I was not happy with "dad bod" Thor.


Hehehehe, but it sure did make me laugh to see him like that.  I do agree I like him in his regular Thor body 


Sue M said:


> Pumpkin did the Rogers outage affect you? It’s been a mess here. Interact not working at most places. A woman behind me at grocery store had a cart full of meat. When she got to the till the cashier told her debit not working.


It didn't affect out cells or home.  I have always specifically said I wouldn't bundle everything together for that exact reason and I remember a Telus person responded by laughing and saying " That would never happen"  .  We have cellphones through bell and out tv and internet is Telus.  Work our debit machines didn't work but cc did.  But ALWAYS carry cash around for the reason.   So many times lines go down temporarily.  We always keep a small cash stash at home too incase of lines going down for significant periods of time.  I hope it wasn't too bad for you.  


Lynne G said:


> We decided no dinner cooking at all yesterday, so no grilling, but enjoyed picking up from our only very sure safe for me Chinese restaurant. It’s almost less than a 5 minute time drive up the road from us. Steaming hot food when opened at home. We all enjoy eating from there, as how they cook their food is how we like. My kids and their kids have grown up as I have been going to that takeout restaurant since both my kids and their’s were little. Now the restaurant kids work there, and my kid are now the pick up person. I like also supporting local places, as that is the only store they operate. It’s not a chain, but like many in our neighborhood, a family owned and run one. I like supporting the local business economy when I can.


Yum!!!!  The chinese place we loved sadly closed down earlier this year.  We are not sure where we will go now.  


schumigirl said:


> watch The Hit Man`s Wife`s Bodyguard......I do like Ryan Reynolds...just watched Deadpool 1 & 2 over last few nights. Funny movies.


He's one of my favorites!  There is just something about him.  


macraven said:


> Well..
> I don’t even know what day it is
> 
> I’m medicated right now…lol


Sending more healing mummy dust your way!  Listen to your body - and don't push yourself too hard.  


schumigirl said:


> ame downstairs and switched on phone to see a txt from a friend who says she and her husband are coming to the cinema this week with us too! What started off as just us sitting in the back row has evolved into an afternoon out with 6 friends who`ve all booked seats right beside us! Not a complaint though, should be fun! Right now we are the only ones with seats booked, rest of the cinema is empty


Enjoy it!!!  It sounds like perfect day out with friends!  Even if it is a scary movie 

Well, I should hit my project room and make some decisions on fabric from the fabric stash!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's Sunday/funday!
> 
> It's a beautiful sunny day here again...only windy windy windy!!!  All three boys are out fly fishing today, as it is way toooo windy to be taking the boat out onto the lake.  It wouldn't be much fun.  The youngest one is off of work today, and he hasn't been out yet to test out his new gear.  He was biting at the bit to get out and try it.  I have zero desire to go along to watch
> 
> Since I cleaned and did the shopping yesterday, I have the day to myself to do what I wish.  Kitchen is cleaned up an I think I'll be tossing whole chicken into the airfryer for dinner tonight.  It's easy and quick to clean up.
> 
> I found a 2 different quilting patterns I want to make.  I have the material I needed for the one ( for GD to make a small quilt for her big girl bed when she transitions into it) I'm trying to decide if that one little matching stash I have will work for the other quilt.  So I will start on the one for GD.  It should go quick as it's a small one.
> 
> We did out for supper/dinner on Friday - just dh and I.  Youngest ds was working, the other went out with friends.  We got to sit outside on a balcony at a local bbq joint.  It was a great meal!  I could have had about 4 more of the sangrias they had there.  My one went down way too fast - there must have been a hole in the glass lol
> 
> 
> It's great to see you post!  That is not the way anyone want to come home from the mousehouse and Dark Side.  I hope you all recover soon with no lingering effects
> 
> Hehehehe, but it sure did make me laugh to see him like that.  I do agree I like him in his regular Thor body
> 
> It didn't affect out cells or home.  I have always specifically said I wouldn't bundle everything together for that exact reason and I remember a Telus person responded by laughing and saying " That would never happen"  .  We have cellphones through bell and out tv and internet is Telus.  Work our debit machines didn't work but cc did.  But ALWAYS carry cash around for the reason.   So many times lines go down temporarily.  We always keep a small cash stash at home too incase of lines going down for significant periods of time.  I hope it wasn't too bad for you.
> 
> Yum!!!!  The chinese place we loved sadly closed down earlier this year.  We are not sure where we will go now.
> 
> He's one of my favorites!  There is just something about him.
> 
> Sending more healing mummy dust your way!  Listen to your body - and don't push yourself too hard.
> 
> Enjoy it!!!  It sounds like perfect day out with friends!  Even if it is a scary movie
> 
> Well, I should hit my project room and make some decisions on fabric from the fabric stash!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



lol......I think I`ve had that glass a few times.....  

It`s nice to get out just the two of you as a couple, we always enjoy just the two of us together for dinner......

Yes, Mr Reynolds has a certain something doesn`t he. Seems very self depricating in his humour which I like. 

Looking forward to meeting the others at the cinema......I`ve been hearing some good things about that movie now, all say it`s genuinely creepy and very scary....will make a good house I think. 

Enjoy deciding which fabric to use.......





We had a lovely day today.....never left the garden much except to watch the Grand Prix, it was hot, then got even hotter, sun is still shining now and it`s beautiful. 

Just the two of us all day, which was rather nice for a change, usually someone drops in for a tea, coffee or wine, and our day went really nicely and passed quickly. BBQ was good and we didn`t eat too much. 

Think we`ll be heading in soon. Another lovely day ahead for tomorrow, so we`ll be up and out early for our walk and hope we don`t miss the wine delivery, should get an estimated time it`ll appear early hours. 

Tonic water coming up, don`t like to drink tea at this time of night. 

Hope everyone feeling poorly gets well soon........


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday afternoon Sans family 





Mac hope you and your hubby are feeling better.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm moving a little slower today. Migraine strikes again! It took me a bit to roll myself up and out, threw the hair up, washed my face, put a little makeup on (so I didn't scare anyone) and out the door. It's a good thing, my manager doesn't care what time I start work. I still have plenty of time to get my time sensitive work competed and submitted.


Pumpkin hope you have recovered from your migraine.




mckennarose said:


> Checking in after our recent trip. Hope you all are well. Didn't do Uni this time, but did spend some time in City Walk..... got the HP Hogwarts Loungefly, so all is good! Might do Uni in the fall, but we're watching prices for everything right now. Scary times indeed......
> Came home with the dreaded virus, but doing much better now. Prices are WAY, WAY up with everything.
> Be well and stay safe homies!



Which HP backpack did you get. They had two different Styles of Hogwarts backpacks. Both of them were very nice.




macraven said:


> Well..
> I don’t even know what day it is
> 
> I’m medicated right now…lol


That’s ok. Take your meds and get better. I second the motion what Schumi said. Drink lots of water. Make sure to do your walks in the house.


Went to Universal for grandsons graduation fun trip. We all had a nice time.

My dad who is 85 traveled down to Florida with me. It was planned for me to drop him off for a week long stay at older sisters house in Harmony. He did well on the trip there and back. He had a great visit with older sister and her family.

I stayed at SF and the kiddos did two onsite Resorts RPR and Cabana. They had a great time. They did more park time then me.

SF was nice as ever. Always enjoy my stays there. I had a Lagoon View room. I was able to watch some fireworks from my room sitting up in bed. I will call that my lazy 4th of July fireworks viewing....LOL


It was hot, but tolerable. Parks were busy.  It rained for a bit each day. The game was go to park early in the day,  then it usually rained about 1 to 2 pm. Then back to the parks in the evening.

I could see the boat dock from my room and people were filling the boats up pretty good in the morning and in the evening.

I did a bit more pool time and I had planned not to do any shopping this trip, but I did. The Mall at Millenia was calling my name and I answered.....LOL

Went to the Outlet Malls at Vineland and International Drive. I also had a walk around Disney Springs.

Schumi I did get over to the Tribute Store and the Monster Store by Mummy ride. Thankfully both were a easy walk through. Both had nice displays.  I couldn’t pass up the Frankenstein wallet.


Keisha looks like you all had a nice time in Orlando.

I took a picture of Schumi’s favorite Universal Christmas Character




I laughed when I saw this at the Christmas store…LOL

Fun drawing at Starbucks at Adventura


Sue sending prayers for your friend and cousin.

Sending a shout out to Tink, bobbie68, monyk and all the Sans family. Have a wonderful restful Sunday.


----------



## macraven

Those pictures are awesome!


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Those pictures are awesome!


Thank you Mac.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, fabulous you had fun with your grandson, and your dad enjoyed time with family.  Hoping all is well, and getting some restful time sipping coffee in your HHN cup. SF is a pretty hotel, and have always enjoyed my stay there.  Will be there almost all my time in September.

Ugh, a Monday feeling it is.  Looked at clock when I woke up, and was 15 minutes before alarm went off.  Decided then I could have a very long shower.  And did.  Now feel refreshed, with my tea and screen viewing for some time now.  Nothing like being that early bird. I truly enjoy that quiet, as other than sometimes noisy DH, that the early hours of the early workers’s start usually are.   

Ah, even that almost cool feeling start.  What a clear sky in the overnight does.  61 degrees out.  And getting warmer.  86 the high, and while a gloriously sunny start, the clouds should be starting to block that sunny sky, starting around lunchtime.  Partly sunny day, says early weather news lady said.  Said will be so much warmer, and much more humid tomorrow, so those clouds that are going to be around, will make it chance of rain as you get your taco tomorrow.  With the high 92 degrees, maybe won’t be even annoyed to be a little wet, as will be so hot feeling Tuesday.  But today, that most pleasant of a Summer in July day. And those pesky clouds better not be causing me to not wear my sunglasses. Eh, even on a bright overcast day, I still tend to wear my shades.  

Thus, highly thinking I need a shorter week. Like ending this week, with a three day weekend.  This two day weekend went by in a flash.  

So, welcome to this Monday.  And hope yours is a most marvelous Monday.  And hope that good morning too.


----------



## schumigirl

Robbie......glad you had such a lovely trip with your grandson for his celebration, and yes, that`s a nice way to watch the fireworks!! And glad to hear you did some shopping too, always nice!! 

And happy to hear your dad had a lovely trip too, would have done him the world of good to see you all.

Oh that darn squirrel.......where`s pest control when you need it....... 






We are being toasted with heat over here today.........high 80`s by early morning and only going to get warmer.........love it!!

Walked very early this morning, we were out for 6.30am and the promenade and beach were busy.....much busier than usual. Yesterday the beach was mobbed apparently and today will be the same especially when schools finish this afternoon and good to see everyone getting out and enjoying this heat on the beach. 

We nipped out shopping after our shower this morning, so rest of the day is in the garden for us......sunshine and bbq food.....perfect Monday. We have some lovely food for DH to grill today, so we won`t starve. Plenty of water and fruit too......

Wine delivery is due between midday and 1pm, so glad we won`t miss him, we have 2 cases coming apparently, he never told me that.....not that I mind of course 

Time for sunscreen on again, then back sitting outside with a large pot of tea before lunch. 




























Have a wonderful Monday ​


----------



## Sue M

Looks like everyone had a nice weekend!

Mac hope you’re improving.  Take nurse Schum’s advice!

Pumpkin it affected so many here for cellular and banking. And businesses. It pretty well crippled my friends husbands business (who I went for lunch with that day) and I’m sure many others. Fortunately Rogers doesn’t have internet here. But they wanting to take over Shaw  I hope after this it won’t be approved. I’m on Rogers cellular. A subsidiary, Fido.
Now Rogers has to answer to Telecom/Energy Minister!  Ha. Hope they’re raked over the coals. Scammers are now busy with texts ugh. Hope no one is taken in. 

Robo great pics!  First 6 days we’re at SF in lagoon view. I hope to get a similar view. Was this Guest house 3?'  
Sounds like a successful trip!  And nice for your dad to get a visit in with his Sister!  

Lynne I hope rates lower for your trip. I took a look, seems PB rate is $100/night cheaper than my AP rate was at $470  But recently RP had $410 standard view or $427 water. AP rate. Highest I’ve ever paid too. Those first 2 weeks of Aug are deadly. 
Showed dd Utube videos of RP and SF as she hasn’t been to either. Her last stay was PB. 
Hope your Monday is good!

We had a nice weekend here. Saturday my youngest dd went out paddling with me. Then dinner was at Brother-in-laws. His lady friend made a delicious Chinese meal. We brought over coleslaw and Key Lime pie.  
Yesterday we (well Mr) bbqed pork chops. Had the coleslaw with it which was even better the next day.  Nice and refreshing. I add chopped apples to it. And found a nice dressing recipe online that isn’t too sweet. Called for Dijon- never would have thought to add that. But was good. Also celery seed but I didn’t have so omitted.

I think this week I’ll start looking at clothing I’m going to pack and maybe lay out. The 29th will be here before I know it. And next week is crazy busy so should get a start on things this week.

Thursday is a good friends birthday and I’m organizing the troops for a lunch. She’s decided on Japanese. 

This morning have to take daughter to Costco to return bathing suit. We went to Winners (TJ Max in the US) and she found one she really liked.  Also picked up a 1” flat iron there, I was reading how it can also be used for curls but I tried it, not so easy. I think I prefer a curling iron!  Maybe will return.


----------



## schumigirl

Sounds like a nice weekend Sue......yes, straighteners are never good for curling, don`t believe them!! I love straighteners and have far too many of them.....8 at the last count. 

Dijon is the favoured mustard in our home.....works for a million dishes, even for something as simple as a gorgeous honey mustard dressing......wouldn`t be without a few jars. 




Had the nicest afternoon sitting in the garden. Some friends came round for an hour....had a cuppa and sat in the shade of the gazebo and chatted a couple of hours away in the end. They always stay longer than they say......I`m glad to say! 

Food has been good and we are full.......

Now watching for the release of the first picture from the James Webb telescope.....very exciting but annoyed the White House decided to show one picture a day earlier than NASA plan to show them. But, it should be an amazing picture.......

Still boiling hot here....in the 90`s and it feels like it!! Tomorrow less warm but still decent for us......cinema in the afternoon too.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

And just like that it was Monday    and back to work.

It's a nice bright sunny day today.  The wind seems to still be here.  I was hoping to grill tonight, but I guess that's out.  Plan B is whipping up a quick pizza dough with my sourdough starter.  I'll head home over lunch to whip it up, and keep it in the fridge to rise and get ds to pull out a little later to rise in room temps.  

Slow day again at work - summer.  I can tell people are off on holidays. Traffic to get to work is low, and I could pull into Tim's to pick up my morning tea and be out in about 1 minute   I love that!  



schumigirl said:


> It`s nice to get out just the two of you as a couple, we always enjoy just the two of us together for dinner......


It is nice!  We don't get a chance to do it often.  We enjoyed it.  Just like our trip in February was a first for us - being alone without kids or other couples!  It was going to be VERY telling of how our relationship would be moving forward.  It was amazing!!!!  We had the best time!


Robo56 said:


> stayed at SF and the kiddos did two onsite Resorts RPR and Cabana. They had a great time. They did more park time then me.
> 
> SF was nice as ever. Always enjoy my stays there. I had a Lagoon View room. I was able to watch some fireworks from my room sitting up in bed. I will call that my lazy 4th of July fireworks viewing....LOL


Your pictures were great!  It sounds like it was a good trip!  


Lynne G said:


> Ugh, a Monday feeling it is. Looked at clock when I woke up, and was 15 minutes before alarm went off. Decided then I could have a very long shower. And did. Now feel refreshed, with my tea and screen viewing for some time now. Nothing like being that early bird. I truly enjoy that quiet, as other than sometimes noisy DH, that the early hours of the early workers’s start usually are.


I did the opposite.  I hit the alarm and snoozed for another 10 minutes, then slowly dragged myself into the shower.  Put on minimal makeup and just did the natural curly hair today.  I don't need to do all the effort when I sit in my office alone most of the day anyways.  The bugs and mice don't care how I look 


Sue M said:


> I think this week I’ll start looking at clothing I’m going to pack and maybe lay out. The 29th will be here before I know it. And next week is crazy busy so should get a start on things this week.


OOOOO it's coming up fast!  I know you have had it planned for a long time now.  I'm as green as a jelly bean you are going!!!!  


schumigirl said:


> Had the nicest afternoon sitting in the garden. Some friends came round for an hour....had a cuppa and sat in the shade of the gazebo and chatted a couple of hours away in the end. They always stay longer than they say......I`m glad to say!


Sounds like a great way to spend the afternoon!  
Now, I need to ask about the hot weather in the UK.  I see people commenting about the hot weather in the UK is different compared to other places.  Is it similar to Florida heat and humidity when it's at the 25C mark?  I'm just curious!  We love the humidity of Florida and the Mayan Riveria part of Mexico which is HUMID and heat!  I know we get heat, but it is a dry heat...so nothing like Southern US heat.  It just feels different.  

Well, I should head out for lunch.  I want to head home and whip up the pizza dough, and then hit Homesense / HomeGoods, as they had an unbrella for our patio set I wanted to pick up and didn't.  Hopefully it's still there.

Have a great rest of your day everyone!


----------



## Sue M

Lol Pumpkin, I don’t mind the Florida humidity either but my husband would die!  When we went to Puerto Vallarta at the end of Feb he was really feeling it and I thought, this is nothing!  Polar opposite with what climate we like!  
I think I may be feeling the Florida humidity this time though as we’ve had a cooler than normal spring and summer hasn been really hot. Definitely nothing like last year


----------



## Lynne G

Good night all.  Love the very hot Florida heat. We tend to get the same where I live.  Plus, easy to pack, lots of shorts and t shirts.  That’s all really needed. Just a pair of pants and a jacket, just in case.

Still warm out, 74 degrees and close to my bedtime. Commuting tomorrow, so close to bedtime it is.


----------



## Charade67

Hello. Quick pop in before I go to bed, It's another busy week. I had a nice few days away from school last week. We saw both Minions and Thor and enjoyed both of them. 

You all know that I detest both the Florida heat and humidity.  The humidity and my hair do not get along.  I'm still planning to visit in September though. I'm hoping that I will be able to take some pictures during that trip that I can use for my digital photography class. 

Off to sleep now. Goodnight.


----------



## macraven

Since you said you are commuting to work tomorrow, i thought today was thursday as you have driven to work on a friday before Lynne 

But tomorrow is Tuesday and now I must be fading as my days of the week are mixed up

Yes, recovery from covid has its glitches for me, but doc told me things will fall back in place soon.

When i get tired, it’s best i don’t post in the boards obviously…

I am still not driving yet and my doctor wants me to wait a week before he releases me.
I am ok with that.

I think I am fine for the most part but i do have moments of “why did i walk into this room and why do I have an empty cup in my hand.”

It’s like a jigsaw puzzle to me


----------



## macraven

Good night and sweet dreams Charade 
Bet you are glad i left the light on for you

It’s not fun to trip in the dark.

I hope to see you in September and everyone else who will be there when i am.

I know it will be hot when I go but have gotten use to the heat in the South
The summer rainstorms still are a thorn in my sides

I hate looking like a wet duck with shoes that squeak


----------



## Sue M

It’s still warm here too. Such a beautiful evening. I went for a 10k paddle up the other side of the inlet called Indian Arm. I hadn’t planned on going out to club practice tonight but my daughter left her life jacket at the club house Saturday. And shes going on a kayaking & camping  trip Saturday. But glad I went out. It was a spectacular night. And being on the ocean is always good for the soul.

Do we have any peeps in Michigan?  When I came home it was a special on the US news channel about terrible storms there


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> And just like that it was Monday    and back to work.
> 
> It's a nice bright sunny day today.  The wind seems to still be here.  I was hoping to grill tonight, but I guess that's out.  Plan B is whipping up a quick pizza dough with my sourdough starter.  I'll head home over lunch to whip it up, and keep it in the fridge to rise and get ds to pull out a little later to rise in room temps.
> 
> Slow day again at work - summer.  I can tell people are off on holidays. Traffic to get to work is low, and I could pull into Tim's to pick up my morning tea and be out in about 1 minute   I love that!
> 
> 
> It is nice!  We don't get a chance to do it often.  We enjoyed it.  Just like our trip in February was a first for us - being alone without kids or other couples!  It was going to be VERY telling of how our relationship would be moving forward.  It was amazing!!!!  We had the best time!
> 
> Your pictures were great!  It sounds like it was a good trip!
> 
> I did the opposite.  I hit the alarm and snoozed for another 10 minutes, then slowly dragged myself into the shower.  Put on minimal makeup and just did the natural curly hair today.  I don't need to do all the effort when I sit in my office alone most of the day anyways.  The bugs and mice don't care how I look
> 
> OOOOO it's coming up fast!  I know you have had it planned for a long time now.  I'm as green as a jelly bean you are going!!!!
> 
> Sounds like a great way to spend the afternoon!
> Now, I need to ask about the hot weather in the UK.  I see people commenting about the hot weather in the UK is different compared to other places.  Is it similar to Florida heat and humidity when it's at the 25C mark?  I'm just curious!  We love the humidity of Florida and the Mayan Riveria part of Mexico which is HUMID and heat!  I know we get heat, but it is a dry heat...so nothing like Southern US heat.  It just feels different.
> 
> Well, I should head out for lunch.  I want to head home and whip up the pizza dough, and then hit Homesense / HomeGoods, as they had an unbrella for our patio set I wanted to pick up and didn't.  Hopefully it's still there.
> 
> Have a great rest of your day everyone!



No, we don`t get that humidity the way the South does. It can feel muggy rather than humid which can be not so nice, but it`s more a dry heat....tonight feels a little muggy funnily enough, the breeze has gone now too which helps. Living near the sea on the East Coast usually means it`s cooler than inland places, but this time we are loving the extreme!

This is a real heatwave for us this last few days and this week ahead, so we make the most of it while we can. We don`t get the extreme heat of the South, but also, we don`t get the extreme cold of Canada in the winter....thanks to the Jet stream!!

We love couples time, but we do spend almost every waking moment together anyway, but making an effort to be a romantic couple is so important. We have one acquaintance who is dreading her husband retiring as they do nothing together.....no date nights, no trips together, nothing, they don`t even sit in the room on an evening watching tv or chat. He works long hours and you can just tell they`ve drifted apart. She always tries to justify it, more to herself I think which only makes it worse to be honest, but it`s sad to see them being more like roommates with each other.

So, yes, being a couple is still so important when you`ve been together a long time.....we consider ourselves very lucky to still be like that.

Sounds like it worked well for you and your husband too on your trip recently.....and hope you got your patio set!!





Charade67 said:


> Hello. Quick pop in before I go to bed, It's another busy week. I had a nice few days away from school last week. We saw both Minions and Thor and enjoyed both of them.
> 
> You all know that I detest both the Florida heat and humidity.  The humidity and my hair do not get along.  I'm still planning to visit in September though. I'm hoping that I will be able to take some pictures during that trip that I can use for my digital photography class.
> 
> Off to sleep now. Goodnight.




lol....I can look like Monica from Friends at times in the park...but, I just go with it.....

Glad you enjoyed the movies......don`t think I`ll watch Thor though, not my kind of game.




macraven said:


> Since you said you are commuting to work tomorrow, i thought today was thursday as you have driven to work on a friday before Lynne
> 
> But tomorrow is Tuesday and now I must be fading as my days of the week are mixed up
> 
> Yes, recovery from covid has its glitches for me, but doc told me things will fall back in place soon.
> 
> When i get tired, it’s best i don’t post in the boards obviously…
> 
> I am still not driving yet and my doctor wants me to wait a week before he releases me.
> I am ok with that.
> 
> I think I am fine for the most part but i do have moments of “why did i walk into this room and why do I have an empty cup in my hand.”
> 
> It’s like a jigsaw puzzle to me




I`ll keep you right with the days mac...... 

Unless of course I get mixed up........lol.....

You`ll be back to normal soon mac......take it easy and plenty of rest!!




macraven said:


> Good night and sweet dreams Charade
> Bet you are glad i left the light on for you
> 
> It’s not fun to trip in the dark.
> 
> I hope to see you in September and everyone else who will be there when i am.
> 
> I know it will be hot when I go but have gotten use to the heat in the South
> The summer rainstorms still are a thorn in my sides
> 
> I hate looking like a wet duck with shoes that squeak



Yes, everyone I know from up North says the same thing.....nothing quite like that Southern heat and humidity. Even my NY born and bred cousins said the same thing. My aunt moved to Boca Raton for about 5 years years back, they dreaded visiting her in the summer due to the differing humidity.

I`m picturing a wet duck with shoes now.......lol.....




We sat up and waited for the new James Webb Telescope picture to be released.....boy they kept us waiting! 

But, wow and then wow again......this one is designed to show much deeper space than Hubble...and it works! Can`t wait to see the other 4 NASA release today........

Dull and bloomin hot this morning......we are at 70F and it`s been like that all night.....might not be hot to some......but to us, that`s hot hot!!! 

Going walking soon, but will still have sunscreen on as the sun might peep through. 

Meeting those friends for a lunch before the movie this afternoon, two don`t usually go in the afternoon so this`ll be new to them. We love the matinees as they are usually deserted, hoping today is the same. 

Croissants and fruit for breakfast, not sure what we`ll end up eating for lunch as there are several restaurants close by, one of the others is choosing. So, won`t need dinner tonight. I hope.

Looking forward to this movie today....it`s going to be scary!! 



























Happy Tuesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah Taco Tuesday here.  Yeah, my schedule seems to be set now, commutes on Tuesdays, but still have to go in when in person required.  That’s why I was in the other day, besides a Tuesday.  

But hey, the day all can have a taco or two, even though Mac can properly wait a week to have her Taco Bell run on a Tuesday.  Glad to hear feeling better, Mac.  Good to keep relaxing and working to get well.  Sending more good thoughts and mummy dust week wishes to you.  

Already heard my AC go on.  Even though we are at 68 degrees right now.  No need for a jacket this morning.  The humidity is already high, so muggy we will be.  So muggy, saying the cold front arriving late this afternoon, will cause that chance to see damaging storms.  But that cold front must not have its way yet, as tomorrow is still to be a hot 91 degree day.  Though rest of week, predicted to be in mid 80’s. So maybe cold front is ruling the weather, and keeping the clouds.  All week, including today, partly cloudy.   

So, from that puffy hair day homie, have a totally terrific Taco  Tuesday.  Take care, keep hydrated in this Summer heat, and enjoy that taco for a meal or snack today.  And tie that hair up, if you need to.  Mine is.


----------



## schumigirl

lol........  oh dear......


About to head out and meet our friends for lunch, but wanted to answer a pm before we set off. 

Can`t believe after our lovely walk this morning..........it`s raining!!! Not even forecast, but we run with the punches. It`ll be dry in the restaurant and cinema.......

After mentioning it being muggy to Pumpkin earlier, we are no longer muggy. Good word muggy......

Apparently we`re heading to a pizza restaurant for lunch, fine by us!!! Will be lovely I`m sure, never been to it before. Thank goodness he didn`t choose Mexican.......bleurgh!!


----------



## Lynne G

Enjoy your pizza lunch, Schumi.  

Can you see the sun?


View for today.  Office is almost cool, but that’s okay.  I always keep a open front sweater, guess like a jacket, to wear if I get cold enough.  Won’t be cold outside though.  75 degrees out, and humid.  Did pick up Timmy pods, and we have two coffee makers in my office, so a nice cup of coffee after my tea this morning.  

Hope all are doing well.  Camel says, he’s liking the heat.  Hmmm.  Yep, a steamy Wednesday is tomorrow.  Almost copy of today, with next rain chances not until the end of this week.  Will see if we get any of those storms, or even rain tonight.  Last time, all stayed well South and East of us. 

The Northern Atlantic along our NE/Canadian shorelines had quite the storms in the middle of that ocean lately.  Time of year.  Think D was already the starting name of the current tracked storm.  So 4 named storms and it’s mid July. Hmm, will be a busy hurricane time by the end of Summer?  Who knows.  Oddly, the only storms that messed with my Florida stays was in early October and in early December.  Neither usual time for a storm in the Orlando area in October, and December in the Gulf.


----------



## Sue M

Charade I must have missed your post last night!  Glad you had a nice few days break. I’m sure you’ll get some fabulous photos to use in Sept. So many great places for photos. I esp like the Castle.

Schumi not all of Canada has frigid winters, in Vancouver we are the envy of Canada lol. Similar to Seattle temps.  Pumpkin on the other hand……
The little spot we stay in S. Fla is on the border of Boca. We stay at a cute place 1/2 block from the beach in Deerfield Beach. Beautiful sea breezes.  Already have my room booked for March, going for nephews wedding which will be in Boca. Can you believe an efficiency is already booked first 5 days of my trip!  So I’ll have to take a hotel room for first 5 days then move to the efficiency which I’m told is next door. so easy move.

Lynne I have to admit I haven’t been paying attention to the Atlantic hurricanes. But travelling during Florida hurricane season I always get the extra trip insurance. Considering how often I’ve been going down to Florida since my 20’s I’ve been incredibly lucky.  We flew home the morning Katrina came in later that day. We experienced the outer bands.
And we were there for Tropical Storm Fay.  I was sitting on a gulf coast beach and every family and friend in S. Fla was calling me telling us to get out. Fortunately we were leaving in the morning anyway for Orlando & Universal!  Fay stalled for days over Orlando. That was when lockers operated by finger prints!  What a mess. Everyone was so waterlogged finger prints didn’t work!  

Mac hope everyday youre getting better. 

Another beautiful day here


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well, it's a cool, rainy Tuesday here!  Surprise, surprise...no heat again today.  Sweater is on and the heater is on under my desk as well     Sadly, we are just having a warm/hot summer .

I did get a walk in last night - just before the wind really picked up and the rain started falling.  It is still  drizzling outside.  I was definitely not Speedy Gonzalas, but I did get a walk in.  Better than no walk.  I also whipped up a batch of cinnamon buns last night to rise in the fridge overnight.  I baked them off this morning while getting ready for work.  I brought one pan into work, and you would think that these guys don't eat the way they wolf down the warm cinnamon buns lol!  I'll post a picture of the tray   The front salesmen both ate 2 each and other guys didn't get any, as those 2 ate more than one each!



Sue M said:


> I think I may be feeling the Florida humidity this time though as we’ve had a cooler than normal spring and summer hasn been really hot. Definitely nothing like last year


It definitely has been a cooler summer this year.  We still haven't hit 25C yet.  We haven't brought our air conditioner and fans upstairs yet either.  I wouldn't dream of using the oven in  summer as our house heats up fast - this year - I'm still baking regularly!  Sleeping has been easier for sure - with just the windows open.  Hopefully soon we get some heat!


Charade67 said:


> It's another busy week. I had a nice few days away from school last week. We saw both Minions and Thor and enjoyed both of them.


I thought of you over the weekend,  


macraven said:


> Yes, recovery from covid has its glitches for me, but doc told me things will fall back in place soon.
> 
> When i get tired, it’s best i don’t post in the boards obviously…
> 
> I am still not driving yet and my doctor wants me to wait a week before he releases me.
> I am ok with that.
> 
> I think I am fine for the most part but i do have moments of “why did i walk into this room and why do I have an empty cup in my hand.”
> 
> It’s like a jigsaw puzzle to me


I'm glad your slowly recovering.  I remember my stamina / energy to keep going through a full day without feeling drained took me nearly 2 months to get back.  Same with my lungs.  Even though I never developed a cough, my lungs definitely didn't perform/work .  It took about the same amount of time for me not to be winded when walking.  


Lynne G said:


> View for today. Office is almost cool, but that’s okay. I always keep a open front sweater, guess like a jacket, to wear if I get cold enough. Won’t be cold outside though. 75 degrees out, and humid. Did pick up Timmy pods, and we have two coffee makers in my office, so a nice cup of coffee after my tea this morning.


I'm the same.  Working on my second cup of tea and my sweater is on.  Hope your work day goes fast!


Sue M said:


> Canada has frigid winters, in Vancouver we are the envy of Canada lol. Similar to Seattle temps.


You are extremely lucky!  I don't think I could handle the cloudy/rainy days.  After a week of not seeing the sun, I get a tad grumpy.  

Well, I should shuffle more papers around.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Charade I must have missed your post last night!  Glad you had a nice few days break. I’m sure you’ll get some fabulous photos to use in Sept. So many great places for photos. I esp like the Castle.
> 
> Schumi not all of Canada has frigid winters, in Vancouver we are the envy of Canada lol. Similar to Seattle temps.  Pumpkin on the other hand……
> The little spot we stay in S. Fla is on the border of Boca. We stay at a cute place 1/2 block from the beach in Deerfield Beach. Beautiful sea breezes.  Already have my room booked for March, going for nephews wedding which will be in Boca. Can you believe an efficiency is already booked first 5 days of my trip!  So I’ll have to take a hotel room for first 5 days then move to the efficiency which I’m told is next door. so easy move.
> 
> Lynne I have to admit I haven’t been paying attention to the Atlantic hurricanes. But travelling during Florida hurricane season I always get the extra trip insurance. Considering how often I’ve been going down to Florida since my 20’s I’ve been incredibly lucky.  We flew home the morning Katrina came in later that day. We experienced the outer bands.
> And we were there for Tropical Storm Fay.  I was sitting on a gulf coast beach and every family and friend in S. Fla was calling me telling us to get out. Fortunately we were leaving in the morning anyway for Orlando & Universal!  Fay stalled for days over Orlando. That was when lockers operated by finger prints!  What a mess. Everyone was so waterlogged finger prints didn’t work!
> 
> Mac hope everyday youre getting better.
> 
> Another beautiful day here



Very well aware of the variations in Canadian weather, I think that`s common knowledge all over the world and I do have family dotted around Canada here and there. I was being generic. 





The Black phone is a decent enough movie. No real jump scares, but it`ll make a good house for HHN this year, lots of references possible from what we watched. The kids who were the stars of the movie were very good.

Lunch was lovely first though, we didn`t go for pizza as there was a pub next door we all liked the look of that served home cooked food, so we all decided to eat there and it was all lovely. 

Cinema had 8 of us along the back row and 2 other couples dotted near the front, so that`s the type of cinema viewing we do enjoy, no disruptions from noisy folks. Then after it we all went and sat in the beer garden of the village pub as the sun had come out and it was glorious outside and incredibly warm. I think we have a weather warning of extreme heat coming up for the UK........while Florida and Georgia laugh at us.........lol......

No need for dinner tonight, so pot of tea is being made right now and we`ll have some tea and scones sitting outside......it`s hot!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

The remains of the morning cinnamon buns


----------



## Lynne G

Aw Pumpkin, if had only knew you had those buns earlier. LoL 

Almost dinner.  Doe in headlights as to what want for dinner.  I think pasta.  Easy, as have already cooked frozen cheese ravioli, so zap of leftover red sauce, and dinner served.  With salad, and not sure if anyone wants anything else.  If they do, they can get or make it.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> The remains of the morning cinnamon buns
> View attachment 683981



Bet they were delicious and very much appreciated!!! 

We noticed the Club Lounge doesn`t offer cinammon bun anymore, that was always a popular offering. 





Finally came in around 9.30, still warm enough to be outside and will be all night I believe. Weather has to be glorious next few weeks for us apparently, looking forward to enjoying that heat and sunshine for longer than one day or so. 

Walking in the morning as always, and maybe some time helping with the food bank, so almost bedtime here for us......all that fresh air is so good for you....



And belated birthday wishes to Janet`s eldest baby.......hope he had a great day!!!


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin 35c on my garden thermometer They sure cleaned up that tray of buns. But so annoying when people take more than their share so others don’t get any.
Bet they were good. 

Schumi where in Canada is your family located?  No scary movies for me lol. My friends still like to remind me of the time I was holding the popcorn and they ended up wearing it I don’t think I’ll ever live it down!

Happy Birthday to Janet’s son 

This morning I returned the hair straightener and bought a curling iron!  Thought I’d try it as it said can use to curl-not!!!  Started when my curling iron died. Won’t fall for that again!  

Beautiful day and now enjoying the patio. Will make chicken breasts on the bbq. Not turning on anything heat related in the house. Fans and portable AC going.

Made my pre trip mani/pedi appt, so trip is starting to feel real!  Also have hair appt!


----------



## Lynne G

All because little one wanted a good thunderstorm.  What did we get?  Very light rain.  And it’s gone already.  Fast moving storm.  Hit hard the two Eastern states we border.  Wind damage with 89 mph winds.  Lighted up the sky with lots of lightning and red and yellow cell in the weather radar went by SE of us.  And with dew points still very high, oh so muggy out.  So much so. I hear our AC on again.  

Full from dinner, now chilling.  Tea for me, screens for the kids.  DH is watching something online, it’s loud, but I think he’s actually watching it with his eyes closed.  Ear buds are a happy thing when you don’t want to hear whatever crap DH has on.  

Hope all have a great night.  Just think, mid week is tomorrow.  I certainly need Friday off, after the commute home this afternoon. It was crazy, and just as long as when school is in session, when it’s not right now.  At least we are embracing telework.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. We are having a nice thunderstorm right now.  The power just went out, but only for a couple of seconds. 



macraven said:


> I hope to see you in September and everyone else who will be there when i am.


Right now I am still planning on going September 20-24. I keep checking to see if AP hotel rates have been released. 



schumigirl said:


> lol....I can look like Monica from Friends at times in the park...but, I just go with it.....


I'm always amazed when I see women at the parks who looked like they just stepped out of a salon.  It's no makeup and ponytails for me. 


Lynne G said:


> The Northern Atlantic along our NE/Canadian shorelines had quite the storms in the middle of that ocean lately. Time of year. Think D was already the starting name of the current tracked storm. So 4 named storms and it’s mid July. Hmm, will be a busy hurricane time by the end of Summer? Who knows. Oddly, the only storms that messed with my Florida stays was in early October and in early December. Neither usual time for a storm in the Orlando area in October, and December in the Gulf.


I'm hoping for a very mild hurricane season. September is usually one of the worse months.



schumigirl said:


> Cinema had 8 of us along the back row and 2 other couples dotted near the front, so that`s the type of cinema viewing we do enjoy, no disruptions from noisy folks.


The back row has become my favorite place in the theater. No one can kick the back of my seat. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> The remains of the morning cinnamon buns


Wow, they must have been really good. I think you were lucky to get the pan back. 

Oh dear. Dh just found an old Hercules movie to watch. This should be interesting.


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, we have matching DH, Charade.  I think mine is watching some old war movie or western thing. Lots of shooting I think I heard.  I refuse to watch or listen to his choices, mainly. 

Slowly getting ready for bed.  I’m tired.  Why DH was snoring a few minutes ago, even with his loud sounding screen watching.  A very restless bedmate last night.  Some of his waking up every so often, I think, is due to his injuries he got 20 years ago. What happened to him can never be fixed, and I think has gotten worse as the years go by.  But I am thankful he came home alive, as a few in his battalion did not.

Ooh will be a hot day tomorrow, says local late evening weather news.  Hehe, they started out with remembering, in pictures, the most damaging storms we had in the 50 years they have been on air.  Interestingly, most were were within the last 20 years. Was a kid with the one, but do remember it.  City was flooded with over a foot of rain. Storm Sandy was the worse damage to our shore communities for almost 100 years.  And two years in the last 20, we had blizzards. And some of the years, our Winter temps were negative numbered.  And, more recently, more tornadoes, that did damage and loss of life. While tornados do make it here, the ones that did the damage and killed, were very unusual where I live.  The mountains usually do a good job of breaking up storms. 

Sigh.  AC still running.  Must be really sticky out.  80 degrees out still, at almost 10 pm. But yay, cloudy no more. Nice to see the moonlight light up the sky.


----------



## Sue M

Charade and Lynne I’ve been thinking about both of you when I heard about the storms along the east coast. Glad you’re both safe.


----------



## macraven

Sue what time is it where you are?


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. We are having a nice thunderstorm right now.  The power just went out, but only for a couple of seconds.
> 
> 
> Right now I am still planning on going September 20-24. I keep checking to see if AP hotel rates have been released.
> 
> 
> I'm always amazed when I see women at the parks who looked like they just stepped out of a salon.  It's no makeup and ponytails for me.
> 
> I'm hoping for a very mild hurricane season. September is usually one of the worse months.
> 
> 
> The back row has become my favorite place in the theater. No one can kick the back of my seat.
> 
> Wow, they must have been really good. I think you were lucky to get the pan back.
> 
> Oh dear. Dh just found an old Hercules movie to watch. This should be interesting.



lol....I say exactly the same thing Charade, how some women look amazing in the parks is beyond me......some are local and I think naturally used to the heat. I asked one of the girls how they kept their hair so tidy looking.....no rides and lots and lots of product!

Yes, back row for similar reasons, but now all the seats are the recliners and rows are far apart so you don`t get that issue now. Old Hercules movie sounds fun!!! They`re usually classics for one way or the other.







BIt cooler this morning but still 70F at 6.30am. Next week is supposed to be extreme for us......won`t win any competitions with the rest of the world but glorious for us.......

Heading out our walk soon, that all important pot of tea first and a cherry muffin this morning. We have a small backpack we carry two bottles of water in, so we have plenty of liquid and we can stop off when we get back to the cafe/restaurant area. The beach has been so busy last few mornings which is nice to see.

Again, we`ll be grilling food tonight for dinner, salad for lunch I think, no lunch out as we all met up yesterday......and starting to look at our new car order for next year......if we have one for May that would work as this one will be 4 years old then. We usually only keep a car for 3 years then get a new one, but we do love this car so kept it an extra year which is up next May. We`ll see.



























Happy Wednesday 








​


----------



## Lynne G

Why hello camel, thanks for blocking the sun enough to see ya. Why yes, it’s that most proper hump of a day, as that mid week day shows us that get past today, and Friday is one day closer.  As in, lazy Friday for me, for sure now.  Yay!  

Sunny and 70 degrees out.  Those clouds will be blocking the sun like camel today, but the air is that humid hot air.  92 degrees is the high, even with a mostly cloudy day.  So, what you get with such sticky feeling air?  Yep, still a very random chance of rain late in the day.  While we get those steamy hot days, lately, our Summers have not been as rainy.  From a peek at the weather radar, don’t see any rainy weather near us.  And early morning weather news guy said any rain that may be seen today, will be near the shore areas.  In other words, poor little one.  Not a good thunderstorm to see for us today either.  And have to say, one of my favorite is to watch a thunderstorm roll over us, from a covered front porch or inside looking out a large picture window. Saw a good one last year from Strong Water’s windows, and as a kid, saw a storm go by that saw rain in the street go half way up our slightly uphill driveway.  

So tea drinking from my stove’s teapot’s water, and enjoying this Summer feeling Wednesday.  Hope all are enjoying this Wonderful Wednesday.  Make it so. And hope Mac is feeling better, and hope our Canadian homies gets nice, warm weather  today, as that warm weather hope goes to Sue and Pumpkin.  

Good morning.  Yay!  It’s Wednesday.


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> Since you said you are commuting to work tomorrow, i thought today was thursday as you have driven to work on a friday before Lynne
> 
> But tomorrow is Tuesday and now I must be fading as my days of the week are mixed up
> 
> Yes, recovery from covid has its glitches for me, but doc told me things will fall back in place soon.
> 
> When i get tired, it’s best i don’t post in the boards obviously…
> 
> I am still not driving yet and my doctor wants me to wait a week before he releases me.
> I am ok with that.
> 
> I think I am fine for the most part but i do have moments of “why did i walk into this room and why do I have an empty cup in my hand.”
> 
> It’s like a jigsaw puzzle to me


Sure happy to know you're gettin' back to "normal" Lady Mac! 
Rona ain't FUNA!


----------



## macraven

i am starting to wonder buckeev if this is becoming my new normal..


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Hello all!  It's me - the long time lurker but seldom poster!! LOL
 I've read through the last couple of pages here to catch up a bit.  Sorry to see that Mac and Mr. Mac have been fighting covid.  Yuck.  Hope they both continue to recover!
Speaking of covid, my family and I were able to take a wonderful vacation back in May over to Italy, Greece and Turkey.  However, at the end of our trip, my hubby and son both tested positive.  Sooooo, they were not able to fly home as scheduled.  Neither of them had severe symptoms, but that just kinda put a damper on the whole trip.
I flew home on time, was able to pick up our fur baby and get back to work.  But the guys had to stay another week. 
And wouldn't ya know it - that rule of having a negative test to fly back to the US was lifted 2 weeks later 

Like a lot of you, we're looking forward to HHN.  We're planning to get Frequent Fear tickets with Express.  Hoping they'll be releasing that info any day now!!
-Melissa


----------



## schumigirl

NashvilleTrio said:


> Hello all!  It's me - the long time lurker but seldom poster!! LOL
> I've read through the last couple of pages here to catch up a bit.  Sorry to see that Mac and Mr. Mac have been fighting covid.  Yuck.  Hope they both continue to recover!
> Speaking of covid, my family and I were able to take a wonderful vacation back in May over to Italy, Greece and Turkey.  However, at the end of our trip, my hubby and son both tested positive.  Sooooo, they were not able to fly home as scheduled.  Neither of them had severe symptoms, but that just kinda put a damper on the whole trip.
> I flew home on time, was able to pick up our fur baby and get back to work.  But the guys had to stay another week.
> And wouldn't ya know it - that rule of having a negative test to fly back to the US was lifted 2 weeks later
> 
> Like a lot of you, we're looking forward to HHN.  We're planning to get Frequent Fear tickets with Express.  Hoping they'll be releasing that info any day now!!
> -Melissa


 Hey Melissa......good to see you post over here again......

I`m so glad you had such a lovely vacation in Europe, but so sorry to hear both your husband and son got covid!! Good to hear it was mild though. And yes, the timing on the testing being lifted is so typical.....

And hope to say hello to you at HHN this year again....we`re waiting for RoF (hopefully) and plan to do several nights there. 

Hope you`re all doing well now though and lovely to see you here.....


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Gotta love that it's hump day today...the weekend is just around the corner!

Not much to report about last night.  I was raining most of the evening, then at about 9:30 it broke and there was a beautiful yellow and orange sunset with double rainbows!  The sun is shinning today.  Hopefully it warms up, seems the wind doesn't want to go away just yet. 

No walk last night, as it was raining.  I'm like a cat and think I'll melt in the rain.  Actually our last dog was the same.  He hated it when it was raining.  He refused to go outside - stubborn old man dog he was     I still miss him   We worked on getting quotes for new insurance for the vehicles last night.  Our current company has ruffled dh's feathers with asking for vehicle inspections on the car youngest ds drives.  Yes, it is older, but runs like a top and has FANTASTIC gas mileage.  So since we needed an inspection, we thought we would check out other companies as well.  So I guess we will see what their rates are - and compare them to what we have found. 



Lynne G said:


> Almost dinner. Doe in headlights as to what want for dinner. I think pasta. Easy, as have already cooked frozen cheese ravioli, so zap of leftover red sauce, and dinner served. With salad, and not sure if anyone wants anything else. If they do, they can get or make it.


Yum!!!!!!!!!!  I say the same thing.  If you don't like it, your more than welcome to make your own.


Sue M said:


> This morning I returned the hair straightener and bought a curling iron! Thought I’d try it as it said can use to curl-not!!! Started when my curling iron died. Won’t fall for that again!


I do use my straightener for curls in my hair.  Some days it works...others not so much.  I also have a couple curling irons too.  I have a really good one that is actually split in the middle where you take your section of hair and put it into that split.  Then you twist and pull ( like you would if using a straightener) and you get curls!  Super easy.  I don't use it often, but then again, I don't usually straighten my hair.  I would rather sleep the extra minutes instead of straightening my hair lol. 


Charade67 said:


> Wow, they must have been really good. I think you were lucky to get the pan back.


Ds's both said they were really good!  It was a good batch.  All the boys had a couple last night.  I grabbed the pan to bring home, once it was empty.  I'm a recycler if I can!


Lynne G said:


> Ooh will be a hot day tomorrow, says local late evening weather news. Hehe, they started out with remembering, in pictures, the most damaging storms we had in the 50 years they have been on air. Interestingly, most were were within the last 20 years. Was a kid with the one, but do remember it. City was flooded with over a foot of rain. Storm Sandy was the worse damage to our shore communities for almost 100 years. And two years in the last 20, we had blizzards. And some of the years, our Winter temps were negative numbered. And, more recently, more tornadoes, that did damage and loss of life. While tornados do make it here, the ones that did the damage and killed, were very unusual where I live. The mountains usually do a good job of breaking up storms.


It's crazy how weather is changing.



NashvilleTrio said:


> Hello all! It's me - the long time lurker but seldom poster!! LOL




Soooo weird..I had this post done earlier today, then I got a weird message, then I couldn't log in   But I'm back in again   I guess it was a sign to get my b&tt to work lol.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Gotta love that it's hump day today...the weekend is just around the corner!
> 
> Not much to report about last night.  I was raining most of the evening, then at about 9:30 it broke and there was a beautiful yellow and orange sunset with double rainbows!  The sun is shinning today.  Hopefully it warms up, seems the wind doesn't want to go away just yet.
> 
> No walk last night, as it was raining.  I'm like a cat and think I'll melt in the rain.  Actually our last dog was the same.  He hated it when it was raining.  He refused to go outside - stubborn old man dog he was     I still miss him   We worked on getting quotes for new insurance for the vehicles last night.  Our current company has ruffled dh's feathers with asking for vehicle inspections on the car youngest ds drives.  Yes, it is older, but runs like a top and has FANTASTIC gas mileage.  So since we needed an inspection, we thought we would check out other companies as well.  So I guess we will see what their rates are - and compare them to what we have found.
> 
> 
> Yum!!!!!!!!!!  I say the same thing.  If you don't like it, your more than welcome to make your own.
> 
> I do use my straightener for curls in my hair.  Some days it works...others not so much.  I also have a couple curling irons too.  I have a really good one that is actually split in the middle where you take your section of hair and put it into that split.  Then you twist and pull ( like you would if using a straightener) and you get curls!  Super easy.  I don't use it often, but then again, I don't usually straighten my hair.  I would rather sleep the extra minutes instead of straightening my hair lol.
> 
> Ds's both said they were really good!  It was a good batch.  All the boys had a couple last night.  I grabbed the pan to bring home, once it was empty.  I'm a recycler if I can!
> 
> It's crazy how weather is changing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo weird..I had this post done earlier today, then I got a weird message, then I couldn't log in   But I'm back in again   I guess it was a sign to get my b&tt to work lol.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Dis has been having issues with boards seemingly disappearing with an error. They know there`s a problem and are working on it. I turned on the ipad this morning and it was a blank white page, reloaded it and it was there. Wrote out a post on the laptop later and it disappeared......annoying, but I`m sure it`ll get fixed. 

I straighten my hair every day......even if I`m not going out.....lol

I love walking in the rain....but, not if it`s cold or windy. We`re still a little breezy but nothing compared to what we had. We are definitely enjoying a freak heatwave right now.....hope your weather heats up soon......






Finally came indoors tonight, got a little breezy when the sun went behind the trees, but another glorious day here with more to come. 

Had burgers on the grill tonight, made them with jalapeno and blobbed a bit of mozzarella in the middle of Tom`s and he cooked them beautifully. Served pulled pork on top of the burgers, and had two portobello mushrooms on the side grilled with garlic.....very filling meal but delicious. 

Another warm night ahead........time for a pot of tea, bit later than usual for tea, but we feel like it.


----------



## Lynne G

Oooh I have tea whenever I feel like having it, no matter time off day.  So easy to make.  Added lemon to my tea today, as saw a lonely lemon still in the  refrigerator, looking sad.  But was fine, and a flavor I like adding to my tea. 

Yay for European trip, Nashville.  Ugh for guys to be positive at end of trip.  Glad mild symptoms they had.  I’m sure all international travel happy about no testing to enter now.  My city just raised the virus threat level up a level.  Work did not change its level, but I think all are still worried about being to close to each other in the workplace.  

On a Costco run, and little one likes their one drink.  Cheaper then anywhere else, looking at you Starbucks. Got what we needed, and kinda crowded.  But quick checkout, as was at a do it yourself checkout kiosk, and worker comes and scans all in our cart, and boom, checkout in minutes. How nice is that?  Ooh she got food to share.  Snack before I guess now a later dinner.  But to be fair, lunch was closer to 2pm today.  Slow rising little one.


----------



## macraven

Nashville Trio
( i always want to call you Nashville Cats)

I’m happy that you came out and posted here Melissa!

You have been missed here…

Glad to read you had a fantastic vacation, sorry to read you came back home alone 
But your two main squeezes did make it back home the week later and that makes it a happy ending 

Hope all stay well and no repeat virus for your household


----------



## Pumpkin1172

A quick evening stop in!

Thought about a walk tonight, but my stomach is not feeling great, so I'm sticking close to home tonight.  Dh mentioned his stomach is feeling wonky too.  Must be a bug we picked up.  

Still too windy tonight to grill, so whipped up some honey mustard type chicken for supper along with some roasted potatoes and asparagus.   It must have been good as there was not much left over. 



schumigirl said:


> I straighten my hair every day......even if I`m not going out.....lol


Dd always teases me as I'm like that with makeup!  I will always at least do a little mascara, eyeliner and blush!  You can't take the 80's out of this girl   I would probably straighten my hair more ( as I did when I was younger ) but my hair is fine and just can't take it anymore - no matter how many pricey products I use!  I have a nice beachy curl in my hair.  It gets a little big when I'm in humid climates!!!  Think of Monica in The Bahamas 


Lynne G said:


> On a Costco run, and little one likes their one drink. Cheaper then anywhere else, looking at you Starbucks. Got what we needed, and kinda crowded. But quick checkout, as was at a do it yourself checkout kiosk, and worker comes and scans all in our cart, and boom, checkout in minutes. How nice is that? Ooh she got food to share. Snack before I guess now a later dinner. But to be fair, lunch was closer to 2pm today. Slow rising little one.


Dh and I have a great system to use the self checkout at Costco.  Since we tend to go weekly, we don't usually have many items.   One of the workers complimented us on our system to get in, checked out and put back into the cart quickly.  It's painful watching some people try to use those.  That is the only place we use self checkout.  

I'll leave a light on for anyone having trouble counting sheep or for the early risers.


----------



## macraven

thanks for the light!


----------



## Lynne G

With this time of year, sunrise still early.  Already almost an hour after sunrise.

Woke up hearing the AC on.  Was a warm overnight, as don’t think we got much lower than around 70 degrees.  Already 72 degrees out now, and bright, but partly cloudy, so no sunshine pouring through the windows.  Well yet. Early local weather news said, this morning, will be a mostly cloudy day, but the sun will shine in the mid morning, as the current clouds will disappear, and by lunchtime, new cloudy skies, and a 89 degree day. Hot.  But those clouds are just to say, no full blue skies for you.  They are those puffy white ones, that don’t carry any rain.  Now saying our next chance of rain is Sunday.  As the last 2 days before, that threat of thunderstorms were busts.  Very very light rain on Tuesday evening, and yesterday, had the wind that almost felt like rain coming, but nope.  Just warm, sticky air.  That AC in my car was on high fan most of the drive.  Good thing, that AC works well.

And so. Last day of week day routine day for me.  Yay!  Casual clothes, and some required online training today. Hopefully that means the day routine goes fast.

Ah, yes Pumpkin, with a plus one, most of the time it is little one, and we are a good team at the checkout time.  We did not have many items, and when we put the item in the cart, we tend to put it in, with the code showing, so easy to scan.  We use both kinds of checkouts, but the self check ones tend to have the lowest lines.  Once in awhile, I have a large filled cart, but not usually at a big box store.  We tend to have specific items we get at those.

This, need that, hehe, third cup of tea.  It’s not that cool inside, but I’m doing that proper act today.  Feeling thirsty.  So, may all enjoy some beverages this Thirsty Thursday.  Not good to be that so very thirsty, as heat exhaustion is not a good thing.  So, do your part, and stay hydrated, drinking enjoyable drinks, and feeling well.  Sending good thoughts that all that need some mummy dust well wishes, getting better today.

Good morning all.  And thanks for the light, Pumpkin.  Was almost dark as I still wake before the sunrise.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> A quick evening stop in!
> 
> Thought about a walk tonight, but my stomach is not feeling great, so I'm sticking close to home tonight.  Dh mentioned his stomach is feeling wonky too.  Must be a bug we picked up.
> 
> Still too windy tonight to grill, so whipped up some honey mustard type chicken for supper along with some roasted potatoes and asparagus.   It must have been good as there was not much left over.
> 
> 
> Dd always teases me as I'm like that with makeup!  I will always at least do a little mascara, eyeliner and blush!  You can't take the 80's out of this girl   I would probably straighten my hair more ( as I did when I was younger ) but my hair is fine and just can't take it anymore - no matter how many pricey products I use!  I have a nice beachy curl in my hair.  It gets a little big when I'm in humid climates!!!  Think of Monica in The Bahamas
> 
> Dh and I have a great system to use the self checkout at Costco.  Since we tend to go weekly, we don't usually have many items.   One of the workers complimented us on our system to get in, checked out and put back into the cart quickly.  It's painful watching some people try to use those.  That is the only place we use self checkout.
> 
> I'll leave a light on for anyone having trouble counting sheep or for the early risers.



We love honey mustard dishes, always clean plates all round. 

lol.....80`s gal here too......I love my make up, usually mascara and some clinique chubby lipsticks that go everywhere with me. I have pictures of me in the 80`s with blue mascara.....yes, vivid blue and purple too! We all thought we were Madonna with the replica outfits!! I miss those days......

My hair went fine last year, but it`s back to normal now, once travel was allowed my hair went back to normal! It`s funny, for years we all paid to have curls.....everyone wanted them! 

Hope you feel better today......







macraven said:


> Nashville Trio
> ( i always want to call you Nashville Cats)
> 
> I’m happy that you came out and posted here Melissa!
> 
> You have been missed here…
> 
> Glad to read you had a fantastic vacation, sorry to read you came back home alone
> But your two main squeezes did make it back home the week later and that makes it a happy ending
> 
> Hope all stay well and no repeat virus for your household



It is nice to see Melissa post.......and glad you`re getting on much better now, you had a tough time of it recently.





Weather? Gorgeous.....nuff said.

We ambled 7 miles, but might need to have tomorrow off as little toe is complaining. 

Had a tea delivery this morning......I prefer wine deliveries of course  but will try some new blends this lunchtime and will do one with added rosemary. Very rarely drink more than 2 or 3 pots a day, even then cups are usually smaller, and usually no tea after around 7pm.....caffeine isn`t so good later at night...for ME. Don`t really drink tea without caffeine.

But, will try this new one this afternoon. 

Lunch is open sandwiches with rosemary bread that`s in the oven right now and have some Brie, parma ham and stuffed spicy cherry peppers. Dinner is spicy hoisin pork loin......lush. 

And decided to go out for dinner on Saturday night....just us and think Kyle might be joining us, it`ll be nice just the three of us for a change. Usual pub that`s our favourite, food is amazing! 

But, a day of bimbling around doing not very much ahead.......ideal day. 



























Happy Thirsty Thursday ​


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. I woke up too early today. I couldn't get back to sleep, so I decided to finish a discussion board post that is due tonight.
Yesterday dh discovered that his car had a flat. He was going to put the spare on and show B how to change a tire, but he could not get the lug nuts to loosen at all. So now the car is at the shop waiting on a tire replacement. He was too funny last night. He asked me if I would drive him to his martial arts class. I suggested that he just drive himself. He reminded me that he had a flat tire. So I said, "Can't you just take my car?" I don't  know why it didn't occur to him that he could drive my car. I wasn't planning on going anywhere for the rest of the evening. 



schumigirl said:


> I asked one of the girls how they kept their hair so tidy looking.....no rides and lots and lots of product!


Where's the fun in that? I'm usually in the "theme park hair, don't care" mindset. 



NashvilleTrio said:


> Speaking of covid, my family and I were able to take a wonderful vacation back in May over to Italy, Greece and Turkey. However, at the end of our trip, my hubby and son both tested positive. Sooooo, they were not able to fly home as scheduled. Neither of them had severe symptoms, but that just kinda put a damper on the whole trip.


Sounds like an awesome trip. Sorry your family had to deal with covid though. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> We worked on getting quotes for new insurance for the vehicles last night.


Hope you found a good deal. I have been with the same insurance company since I started driving. 



Lynne G said:


> On a Costco run


We don't have Costco here, but we just recently joined Sam's club.  I haven't had a chance to go over and check it out. I haven't had a Sam's membership since B was in diapers. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Thought about a walk tonight, but my stomach is not feeling great, so I'm sticking close to home tonight. Dh mentioned his stomach is feeling wonky too. Must be a bug we picked up.


Hope y'all are feeling better today.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Dd always teases me as I'm like that with makeup! I will always at least do a little mascara, eyeliner and blush! You can't take the 80's out of this girl  I would probably straighten my hair more ( as I did when I was younger ) but my hair is fine and just can't take it anymore - no matter how many pricey products I use! I have a nice beachy curl in my hair. It gets a little big when I'm in humid climates!!! Think of Monica in The Bahamas


Ever since Covid hit I have rarely worn any makeup. I usually don't give myself enough time. I always seem to be rushing out the door at the last minute. My hair used to be straight, but started curling later in life. I have decided to embrace the curl. 

Today I can start looking at airfares for our Disneyland trip. American Airlines will allow booking as far out as June 10th.  I will be watching the rates carefully for the next few months. I am hoping that dh and I can use flight miles and we will only have to buy a ticket for B.  I also have a voucher for $125 off of a flight, but I must redeem it before April 30. I'm thinking if we save enough on the flight then we can splurge a little on hotels.


----------



## macraven

i wil know where you will be next summer
Disneyland 
Woo!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning. I woke up too early today. I couldn't get back to sleep, so I decided to finish a discussion board post that is due tonight.
> Yesterday dh discovered that his car had a flat. He was going to put the spare on and show B how to change a tire, but he could not get the lug nuts to loosen at all. So now the car is at the shop waiting on a tire replacement. He was too funny last night. He asked me if I would drive him to his martial arts class. I suggested that he just drive himself. He reminded me that he had a flat tire. So I said, "Can't you just take my car?" I don't  know why it didn't occur to him that he could drive my car. I wasn't planning on going anywhere for the rest of the evening.
> 
> 
> Where's the fun in that? I'm usually in the "theme park hair, don't care" mindset.
> 
> 
> Sounds like an awesome trip. Sorry your family had to deal with covid though.
> 
> 
> Hope you found a good deal. I have been with the same insurance company since I started driving.
> 
> 
> We don't have Costco here, but we just recently joined Sam's club.  I haven't had a chance to go over and check it out. I haven't had a Sam's membership since B was in diapers.
> 
> 
> Hope y'all are feeling better today.
> 
> 
> Ever since Covid hit I have rarely worn any makeup. I usually don't give myself enough time. I always seem to be rushing out the door at the last minute. My hair used to be straight, but started curling later in life. I have decided to embrace the curl.
> 
> Today I can start looking at airfares for our Disneyland trip. American Airlines will allow booking as far out as June 10th.  I will be watching the rates carefully for the next few months. I am hoping that dh and I can use flight miles and we will only have to buy a ticket for B.  I also have a voucher for $125 off of a flight, but I must redeem it before April 30. I'm thinking if we save enough on the flight then we can splurge a little on hotels.




I know!!! Parks are all about having fun and doing the rides are a big part of that for me.....hair can be nicer later....but I did wonder why so many ladies still look so good generally, not just coaster riders. 

Good luck with the flights! 




macraven said:


> i wil know where you will be next summer
> Disneyland
> Woo!



lol.....sounds like a movie!!!






Something about Nothing.......how much do we love home made rosemary focaccia......it is divine!!!


----------



## Charade67

I am so bored. I’m counting the minutes until lunch.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's Thursday....Friday is just around the corner!  

It's a cool, windy day here.  Everywhere else is sweltering hot...and here we are freezing and complaining about how cold it is here for summer lol.  OH well, it's better than seeing white or dirty snow and lifeless trees   

Tonight it is just myself and the youngest ds for dinner.  We already decided on chicken burger ( really ground chicken with no breading) and salad.  DH and older ds are working tonight.  Dh is swapping /trading services with a business collegue.  We needed a new windshield and side window in the truck - which the colleague changed out for dh and Dh (and ds) are going to wire his shop.  



schumigirl said:


> Lunch is open sandwiches with rosemary bread that`s in the oven right now and have some Brie, parma ham and stuffed spicy cherry peppers. Dinner is spicy hoisin pork loin......lush.


Yum!!!!  That sounds heavenly!  Enjoy your fantastic weather.  I know you will soak up and enjoy it!  


Charade67 said:


> Today I can start looking at airfares for our Disneyland trip. American Airlines will allow booking as far out as June 10th. I will be watching the rates carefully for the next few months. I am hoping that dh and I can use flight miles and we will only have to buy a ticket for B. I also have a voucher for $125 off of a flight, but I must redeem it before April 30. I'm thinking if we save enough on the flight then we can splurge a little on hotels.


How FUN!!!!  That is part of the fun!  It gives something else to focus on and take away some of the drab of everyday life!  I love having points to use for flights and hotels.  It really does help with the overall cost of a trip!  We have a few that we need to use up.  I reminded dh last again about needing to use one credit we have before it expires!

Well, I should find more papers to shuffle.  Not much to do here today.  Thank goodness there is no micromanaging here.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Shredding paper      not much else to do today


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's Thursday....Friday is just around the corner!
> 
> It's a cool, windy day here.  Everywhere else is sweltering hot...and here we are freezing and complaining about how cold it is here for summer lol.  OH well, it's better than seeing white or dirty snow and lifeless trees
> 
> Tonight it is just myself and the youngest ds for dinner.  We already decided on chicken burger ( really ground chicken with no breading) and salad.  DH and older ds are working tonight.  Dh is swapping /trading services with a business collegue.  We needed a new windshield and side window in the truck - which the colleague changed out for dh and Dh (and ds) are going to wire his shop.
> 
> 
> Yum!!!!  That sounds heavenly!  Enjoy your fantastic weather.  I know you will soak up and enjoy it!
> 
> How FUN!!!!  That is part of the fun!  It gives something else to focus on and take away some of the drab of everyday life!  I love having points to use for flights and hotels.  It really does help with the overall cost of a trip!  We have a few that we need to use up.  I reminded dh last again about needing to use one credit we have before it expires!
> 
> Well, I should find more papers to shuffle.  Not much to do here today.  Thank goodness there is no micromanaging here.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!




Yup....we are loving this weather......next week is supposed to be crazy hot for us......we`ll see if it transpires, but 32 -35C for us is being forecast...that`s going to be around 94 -100F 

Won`t be walking those days!! 

Tom loves a ground chicken burger, I don`t mind a ground turkey burger, makes a change from beef and lamb.

Hope your weather heats up soon though, mum was telling me earlier she is much cooler than us up there and doesn`t think it`s fair.....lol......






Talking of weather.........wandering outside earlier.....I think the trees are starting to turn autumnal already......surely not.......











Food has been lovely again today....pork filet sears in no time at all on the griddle and we had some giant portobello mushrooms griddled in the spicy and syrupy pork juices.....lush!! 

Pink gin time.......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> alking of weather.........wandering outside earlier.....I think the trees are starting to turn autumnal already......surely not.......


I have noticed the little subtle change of " green-ness" if that makes sense.  I noticed it the other day while driving home.  It happens every year about this time.  But the vibrancy of the trees and grass dissipates.  It's still green, but it just has this subtle change.  Dh thinks I'm off my rocker when I say that.  He doesn't notice it, but I sure do!  Just another reminder that summer is too short   Oh well, I will enjoy what we have for today!


----------



## Charade67

Ever have one of those days when you fall asleep and then just can’t seem to wake up? That was me this afternoon. I guess I really needed some sleep.  I decided that today will be another break from school. 

We started doing a little pre planning for our trip next year. At this point there isn’t much we can do. It’s still too early to book hotels. 





Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's a cool, windy day here.


I could use some cool now. It is too hot and humid here. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Shredding paper      not much else to do today


That was my day today too.  I spent a lot of the day trying to stay awake. 

I can barely keep my eyes open. Good night.


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> Sue what time is it where you are?


I’m 3hrs behind,  Pacific Time Zone. Right now it’s 8:10 pm here, and 11:10 EST.


----------



## macraven

Lived my entire life in central time zone until we moved to GA

Still have not adjusted well to eastern time zone
Don’t think i ever will

All my life watched the 9:00 or 10:00 news until we moved south 
News channel is on at 11:00 here

Well I am doing okay but Mr Mac has covid again
He first had it before me and did okay for two weeks  until day before yesterday.

Nursing was never my calling…
(I hope he does not share with me)

I plan to sit up and read until
he falls asleep

Then it will be lights out for me tonight.

Hope all here are doing good !


----------



## macraven

is today thursday?


----------



## Sue M

Schumi yes!  Definitely need lots of hair product in Orlando during the hot humid months. Hair can get pretty fluffy!  
Recliners in the theatre sure was a game changer!  The chain closest to me still doesn’t have them so we travel to the next town now!  And they’re a smaller chain. Go figure.
What car are you thinking about this time?  I’m loving my hybrid. Getting 6ltr/100km. And with gas prices here hoovering between lows of $1.99/ltr up to $2.19/ltr it’s great.
Wait time here is around a year now for hybrid but sooner for gas.

Pumpkin I definitely melt in the rain lol!  

Lynne I love watching those T-Storms roll in when we’re in Florida. We just don’t get those here on the west coast. My fav one was at wdw. We were at DHS when I noticed the breeze pick up and in the distance dark sky. We made it back to The Poly just ahead of the storm. Sat on our balcony watching it come in. First swallowing up MK, then GF, then it was over us. Possibly one of the biggest TStorms I’ve been in. Except maybe when we were staying at AKL and lightening hit the hotel. We were in our room in the morning. Sounded like an explosion, I think I may have screamed!  

Charade since Covid I haven’t worn much makeup either. Unless I’m going out. I always put on my brow stuff, it’s like a tiny mascara wand. Otherwise my brows are so light can’t see them.  Today I went for lunch do had shadow and mascara, and touch of blush on too!  I’ve never worn foundation.  
Have fun planning DL!  I’ve been thinking it’s time to go back sndcwas looking at the hotel we usually stay at for fall  Or maybe next spring or August. 

Schumi what boggles me is seeing women walking around the parks in heels!  

Mac hope you start feeling better and not as fuzzy!  I’ll admit there are times I go downstairs and then wonder what I came down for!

Today was another beautiful day here. The Mr was on the golf course. And it was my good friends birthday today so 6 of us took her out to lunch. Sushi was her request. Tried a new place, and everyone enjoyed it. They were so nice and gave everyone ice cream dessert!  

Watching Universal hotel rates, Portofino had huge price drop!  Close to $100 less a night. My previous rate was $470/night. It’s now dropped to $379! 
 So had TA cancel RP and put me back at PB! 
I ordered 2 collapsible water bottles on Amazon yesterday for the trip. Good for the flight too. And for parks, can fill them up and when done collapses very small. Going to try it out.


----------



## Sue M

Oh no Mac I’m so sorry Mr Mac has it again. How awful. Hope he doesn’t give it back to you.  
Yep, Thursday, as my grandma would say, all day long!  
Time zones are hard adjusting to!  Esp when going to theme parks and want to get there for early opening at 9:00 and it’s 6am for me. But of course have to get up and get to the park so it’s middle of the night for me. Yuck. My oldest daughter can decide to go to sleep early and does it. I can’t.  It may be midnight in Fla but only 9pm for me.  And try as I might I just can’t make myself fall asleep. But gets easier after a few days because I’m so exhausted lol!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I have noticed the little subtle change of " green-ness" if that makes sense.  I noticed it the other day while driving home.  It happens every year about this time.  But the vibrancy of the trees and grass dissipates.  It's still green, but it just has this subtle change.  Dh thinks I'm off my rocker when I say that.  He doesn't notice it, but I sure do!  Just another reminder that summer is too short   Oh well, I will enjoy what we have for today!



Our grass generally right now doesn`t look good as it`s been unusually hot and dry over here. I know what you mean though. 

Yep, enjoy every day as it is......




Charade67 said:


> Ever have one of those days when you fall asleep and then just can’t seem to wake up? That was me this afternoon. I guess I really needed some sleep.  I decided that today will be another break from school.
> 
> We started doing a little pre planning for our trip next year. At this point there isn’t much we can do. It’s still too early to book hotels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could use some cool now. It is too hot and humid here.
> 
> 
> That was my day today too.  I spent a lot of the day trying to stay awake.
> 
> I can barely keep my eyes open. Good night.



A break will do you the world of good Charade.......

You`d like it here this morning, cooler than we`ve had this last week. 




macraven said:


> Lived my entire life in central time zone until we moved to GA
> 
> Still have not adjusted well to eastern time zone
> Don’t think i ever will
> 
> All my life watched the 9:00 or 10:00 news until we moved south
> News channel is on at 11:00 here
> 
> Well I am doing okay but Mr Mac has covid again
> He first had it before me and did okay for two weeks  until day before yesterday.
> 
> Nursing was never my calling…
> (I hope he does not share with me)
> 
> I plan to sit up and read until
> he falls asleep
> 
> Then it will be lights out for me tonight.
> 
> Hope all here are doing good !




Hope mr mac enjoyed that chicken last night if he felt like eating again. 

No, I`m not the best nurse either......Tom puts me to shame when I`m poorly as I wonder if he missed his vocation in life as a Doctor!! 




macraven said:


> is today thursday?



Not to confuse you........but it`s friday now......




Sue M said:


> Schumi yes!  Definitely need lots of hair product in Orlando during the hot humid months. Hair can get pretty fluffy!
> Recliners in the theatre sure was a game changer!  The chain closest to me still doesn’t have them so we travel to the next town now!  And they’re a smaller chain. Go figure.
> What car are you thinking about this time?  I’m loving my hybrid. Getting 6ltr/100km. And with gas prices here hoovering between lows of $1.99/ltr up to $2.19/ltr it’s great.
> Wait time here is around a year now for hybrid but sooner for gas.
> 
> 
> Schumi what boggles me is seeing women walking around the parks in heels!



We have no cinema near us so we always have to go to a big town, but I think they all have those seats now....so much better. 

Not interested in a hybrid or any electric type car......we don`t have the infrastructure in this country to cope with the amount of cars being produced, and they are not as green as they claim when you look into it, mining alone is a big concern. Not that I`m overly concerned with that if I`m truthful as I fly too often to care about things like that apparently......lol.....we do recycle though....that`s my contribution! That`s another story though when you see what happens to that!!!

We will probably get another Porsche SUV, we love this car and although we are paying the US equivalent of around $10 a gallon for petrol, and our car gets around 30 miles per gallon .....driving is fun for us so the newer version will be fun too!!

Just need to get it ordered soon. 






We had some rain this morning, much cooler than last few days and we are still predicted to be toasted from Sunday......looks miserable though outside. So, a morning of housework I think after a lovely long sleep in....no walking today. Tom eventually nudged me awake at 8am but I snuggled back in and we both went back to sleep.....lol.....got up at 9 though......we do love a lay in together! 

Croissants for breakfast, salad for lunch and doing spicy chicken stir fry tonight.....mine will be loaded with ginger so will stir fry them seperately as my mister hates ginger. 

Brightening up a little now, might walk into the village later or maybe not......we`ll see. 

But Friday again......


























Happy Friday...have a wonderful weekend  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, what a needed lazy Friday is here again.  Did wake up a few hours ago, but saw no need to start that early week day morning routine, except for tea and not week day screen on, but other one, as been watching the pre recorded Westminster dog show. Though family wants a dog, I’m still not quite ready for one. 

Ooh, it’s already past 9 am here, and I guess I’ll get moving.  Nah, heard little one get to bed around 4 am this morning, and after I made some breakfast for DH, and he had already left with some to share with his mum, I went back to bed.  Just had woke up a little while ago.  

Charade, relaxing is just as important as being busy.  Glad you are taking a break.  How fun to be plotting a West Coast trip.  Being an early bird, I always had more time adjust issues going ahead in time, rather than back in time.  Was so weird, though, as when flew from Osaka, Japan at 11 am, and arrived at LA, CA at almost the same time, at 11:25 am the same day.  That was the biggest time change I have done.  

But, yay, for Mac, 
  Woot!  Its a Friday.  

And that certainly means:


Oh yay the weekend starts for me now! 

So, eh, more tea and maybe I should start to get moving.  Like getting the towels out of the dryer and enjoying a long shower before hearing older one in another hour.  He does work today, and has the perfect schedule for him.  He’s not an early bird, so a late morning start he has.  

Fabulously Feeling Friday homies.  

And Mac, hoping Mr. Mac does okay with new virus infection.  Sending him lots more mummy dust well wishes. Yeah, I guess I’m not that nursing kinda wife either.   

Weather news.  That glorious sunshine pouring through the windows has been today.  A little cooler, 84 the high.  But I see no need to change from my shorts and t shirt.  Enough sun, that even if mostly cloudy rest of day as predicted, will feel warm to me.  Nope, no changing of all that green here.  Doesn’t usually start until late September.  Most kids wear Summer clothes to school most of back to school month. Our Septembers are usually still very warm. Like ugh, not all schools have AC. Hence, many kids, particularly in the city, get half days due to too hot feeling schools. 

Good morning all.  Hope all shuffling papers today, have that week day routine go fast, and an actual short time needed to work. And with rest of us lazy homies, hope all have that most fabulous Friday, and a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi yes, we can’t complain about which type of vehicle is “greener” when we’re flying!  Lol. But we recycle too. Our town has 3 bins (1 trash, 1 paper and plastics, and 1 for garden/kitchen waste ) per house plus a glass bin that’s size of large rubbermade type storage bin.  We all do our part as best as we can.
I have to laugh, my friends husband just ordered an all electric vehicle, wait is 2yrs at least. But he’s got the electric contractors coming in, they have to upgrade house electrical, new panel, move box, cut down tree branches to accommodate new line placement , so far it’s costing $6000. My friend looks at husband and says- look at all the money you’re saving.  Several times now ha! My hybrid isn’t the plug in variety.

Charade I don’t know how you do it!  You’re amazing!  Which hotel are you looking at for DL?  

Lynne nice you’re enjoying a relaxing Friday!  Love the memes.  I’m envious of anyone who can have a sleep In!  I used to when I was younger, pre children. But not now 

I don’t think I’ll see my husband all weekend, the British Open is on!  I occasionally pop in and watch a little with him, but I can’t last long lol!

Cloudy today here and cooler,  rain on the way I think tomorrow just in time for Saturday bbq.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Schumi yes, we can’t complain about which type of vehicle is “greener” when we’re flying!  Lol. But we recycle too. Our town has 3 bins (1 trash, 1 paper and plastics, and 1 for garden/kitchen waste ) per house plus a glass bin that’s size of large rubbermade type storage bin.  We all do our part as best as we can.
> I have to laugh, my friends husband just ordered an all electric vehicle, wait is 2yrs at least. But he’s got the electric contractors coming in, they have to upgrade house electrical, new panel, move box, cut down tree branches to accommodate new line placement , so far it’s costing $6000. My friend looks at husband and says- look at all the money you’re saving.  Several times now ha! My hybrid isn’t the plug in variety.
> 
> Charade I don’t know how you do it!  You’re amazing!  Which hotel are you looking at for DL?
> 
> Lynne nice you’re enjoying a relaxing Friday!  Love the memes.  I’m envious of anyone who can have a sleep In!  I used to when I was younger, pre children. But not now
> 
> I don’t think I’ll see my husband all weekend, the British Open is on!  I occasionally pop in and watch a little with him, but I can’t last long lol!
> 
> Cloudy today here and cooler,  rain on the way I think tomorrow just in time for Saturday bbq.



A lot of it is hooey.....we have 3 recycling bins, a box for papers and so on..we all separate them so carefully, then everything gets put in one big environmentally unfriendly ship and sails to China who have bought it all!!! Crazy. 

We just need to look at all the extras my car loving husband wants to add on to the car before we order it.....comfier seats, we have them on this one and they are the comfiest car seats ever, extras on the lights, better surround camera and so on.....the extras all cost of course, so I just sit and smile......lol......but I`m almost positive we`ll be ordering it next week, we made an appointment for the Porsche showroom today. 

Hope your weather warms up for the weekend......no, golf isn`t my thing either......I did try it once and I failed miserably, but I was so bored.




Well well......

Friday night again.........

Had a lovely day today......weather turned out lovely in the end, glorious sunshine and we have a red weather warning for Sunday and Monday......doubt it`ll be as warm as they say, but it`ll be hot regardless. Can`t believe some parents are asking for schools to close next week........my two cousins in Long Island both teach in schools with no airconditioning and they just get on with it in extreme temps. I think our schools must be due to break up at the end of next week anyway.

Some friends popped round for lunch, they did bring some contributions too and it was so nice sitting outside having lunch with them all.......and they are miffed they`re not coming for dinner with us tomorrow night......lol......fear of missing out there!! We`ll be out with them soon enough. 

Movie night tonight, then walking tomorrow morning and a visit to the flooring place we use, Kyle`s room is empty so we need to replace the flooring in there.....no idea what I want for it. I`m sure we`ll see something we like.

Maybe no takeaway as we`ve just eaten.....but yep, think this`ll be me tonight......









​


----------



## Charade67

Taking a study break. Caspian woke me up really early this morning and would not settle down. I finally got up and took my photoshop quiz. Might as well make good use of the time. I went back to sleep when he did and slept until almost 11:00. Just finished an anatomy test a few minutes ago. So far I scored 120/150, but there is a 30 point essay question waiting to be graded. 



macraven said:


> Well I am doing okay but Mr Mac has covid again
> He first had it before me and did okay for two weeks until day before yesterday.


So sorry to hear this. Hope it isn’t too bad this time. 



Sue M said:


> Watching Universal hotel rates, Portofino had huge price drop! Close to $100 less a night. My previous rate was $470/night. It’s now dropped to $379!


I keep checking too, but no AP rates for late September yet. 



Lynne G said:


> Was so weird, though, as when flew from Osaka, Japan at 11 am, and arrived at LA, CA at almost the same time, at 11:25 am the same day. That was the biggest time change I have done.


That must have been a bit surreal. I have suggested that we don’t plan to do anything the day we arrive. Just used whatever is left of the day to relax and get ready for the upcoming week. We are also going to plan a couple of relaxation days. 



Sue M said:


> Charade I don’t know how you do it! You’re amazing! Which hotel are you looking at for DL?


Aww…thanks. We are looking at Paradise Pier. I know we can get cheaper hotels that are within walking distance, but we want to splurge a little for this trip. 

I should start working on my photoshop project that is due Monday. Did I mention that I got 100% on my last assignment? 

Need to throw some laundry in the washer too.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Taking a study break. Caspian woke me up really early this morning and would not settle down. I finally got up and took my photoshop quiz. Might as well make good use of the time. I went back to sleep when he did and slept until almost 11:00. Just finished an anatomy test a few minutes ago. So far I scored 120/150, but there is a 30 point essay question waiting to be graded.
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear this. Hope it isn’t too bad this time.
> 
> 
> I keep checking too, but no AP rates for late September yet.
> 
> 
> That must have been a bit surreal. I have suggested that we don’t plan to do anything the day we arrive. Just used whatever is left of the day to relax and get ready for the upcoming week. We are also going to plan a couple of relaxation days.
> 
> 
> Aww…thanks. We are looking at Paradise Pier. I know we can get cheaper hotels that are within walking distance, but we want to splurge a little for this trip.
> 
> I should start working on my photoshop project that is due Monday. Did I mention that I got 100% on my last assignment?
> 
> Need to throw some laundry in the washer too.



You did mention the 100% and rightly so, quite an achievement, especially as you thought you may not have done so well. 

Time change can be daunting for sure....we find it harder going West to East, so going home we are much worse than when we arrive in Orlando. Waking up early is a bonus though on our first days. 

Hope your mum is doing better too and improving every day.


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Hope your mum is doing better too and improving every day.


Thank you. My brother texted me while he was visiting her today. He said she  has been eating more which is good.


----------



## Charade67

I never knew that being artistic could be so exhausting. I just submitted my latest photoshop project. I just turned this



Into this


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well, I am finally able to log in!!!  Hopefully they get it figured out soon! 

It sounds like everyone had a good day!  

Slow evening here.  Dh is sawing logs (snoring) in his chair with the remote in his hand   Oh well, it looks like the sky is lightening up and I'm hoping to get outside for a quick walk.  We had a good little rain, and now it's clearing.  

Boys are planning to go do their boy stuff tomorrow.  So it will be a little grocery shopping and errands on that side of town.  Maybe whip up some cinnamon buns.  Sunday we are planning to head to the lake with the boat - if the wind stays down.  

@Sue M  governments and most people have ZERO idea what it will take for people to have electric cars.  What is the governments and power suppliers plan when the electrical grid can't handle alllll the power this is going to take?  There is already problems in Alberta on hot days when people are using their air condtioners...then add in people charging cars???????????????  Are we heading into times of rolling blackouts????  I'm just glad to be married to a sparky, and the cost will be lower for us to install what needs to be done - if we ever get an electric car.  

@Charade67  Good job on the project.  I hope you get another 100%.  I hope you get full marks on the written part of your quiz.  

@schumigirl your movie night sounds delightful.  I think I'll be turning something on when I'm done with my walk.  As well as with a beverage 

Well, I should head out before it gets too late.  I'll leave a light one for anyone coming in while it's dark out.


----------



## Charade67

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Slow evening here. Dh is sawing logs (snoring) in his chair with the remote in his hand


Mine does that too. Then I get annoyed because I can’t change the channel without waking him up. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Good job on the project. I hope you get another 100%. I hope you get full marks on the written part of your quiz.


Thank you. My professor has already graded the test. I was surprised to see the grade so soon. I ended up with 147/150. I’m happy with that.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Thank you. My brother texted me while he was visiting her today. He said she  has been eating more which is good.



Glad to hear that, continued good wishes she improves quickly. 




Charade67 said:


> I never knew that being artistic could be so exhausting. I just submitted my latest photoshop project. I just turned this
> 
> View attachment 685304
> 
> Into this
> View attachment 685306




Lovely Charade......I`ve never used Photoshop before, is it easy? 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well, I am finally able to log in!!!  Hopefully they get it figured out soon!
> 
> It sounds like everyone had a good day!
> 
> Slow evening here.  Dh is sawing logs (snoring) in his chair with the remote in his hand   Oh well, it looks like the sky is lightening up and I'm hoping to get outside for a quick walk.  We had a good little rain, and now it's clearing.
> 
> Boys are planning to go do their boy stuff tomorrow.  So it will be a little grocery shopping and errands on that side of town.  Maybe whip up some cinnamon buns.  Sunday we are planning to head to the lake with the boat - if the wind stays down.
> 
> @Sue M  governments and most people have ZERO idea what it will take for people to have electric cars.  What is the governments and power suppliers plan when the electrical grid can't handle alllll the power this is going to take?  There is already problems in Alberta on hot days when people are using their air condtioners...then add in people charging cars???????????????  Are we heading into times of rolling blackouts????  I'm just glad to be married to a sparky, and the cost will be lower for us to install what needs to be done - if we ever get an electric car.
> 
> @Charade67  Good job on the project.  I hope you get another 100%.  I hope you get full marks on the written part of your quiz.
> 
> @schumigirl your movie night sounds delightful.  I think I'll be turning something on when I'm done with my walk.  As well as with a beverage
> 
> Well, I should head out before it gets too late.  I'll leave a light one for anyone coming in while it's dark out.



I ended up falling asleep....and no alcohol involved there either.....lol.......woke up to some silly sci fi movie from the 50`s on.....so no movie for me after all. 

Hope you get out on the lake Sunday, sounds lovely and enjoy those cinnamon buns if you make them. 




Charade67 said:


> Mine does that too. Then I get annoyed because I can’t change the channel without waking him up.
> 
> Thank you. My professor has already graded the test. I was surprised to see the grade so soon. I ended up with 147/150. I’m happy with that.



That`s another good result, you must be so pleased with how well you`re doing. 






My goodness I was tired last night. Slept for an hour on the sofa, then went to bed and was out like a light, Tom said he followed me about 5 minutes later and I never noticed him get into bed. You can`t put on the master bath light without it shining into the bedroom despite it being offset slightly with the ange of the door, but i never noticed that either. I think it`s the heat making me so tired. 

We have a danger to health warning for the weather next week....I think although we`ll be hot, we won`t get the extreme heat promised as we`re right on the coast, I think we`ll get low 90`s though. Might give the walk a miss those days. But, there are areas of the country who are going to have to be careful as we aren`t used to such extremes of heat.

Out walking this morning though, then not very much, but will get some garden time. Did plan to go look at flooring but the owner txt me back saying he now closes on Saturdays, so we`ll go midweek sometime, no real rush to replace that flooring. 

Fruit and a muffin for breakfast, cream cheese and bacon croissants for lunch, they are huge and then out for dinner.....I do love that getting ready to go out time....choosing a dress, doing hair and make up with a glass of something or other.......

Time for that pot of tea though right now......



























Have a wonderful Saturday and weekend........​


----------



## Lynne G

Great grades, Charade.  Nice the grades are listed quickly.  Like the flower pictures.  


Yeah, my DH can fall asleep with the screen on, and so loud in volume, with the lights all on. We have other screens, and ear buds, so I don’t bother him.  

Hehe, like Schumi, that Summer heat is coming next week.  Weather news this morning said first Heat Wave of our Summer will be next week.  With very humid 90’s high temp, and chances of evening thunderstorms.  Oddly, we have been mostly dry, as most of the drenching rain went either East or North of us.  Even the predicted thunderstorms next week, all depend on a front that is hanging out in the NE sea. Depending on its movements as the next week goes along, that front may push the storms into that NE area, so upper NY, and North of that, will see the storms, and not us. But yay, we will be enjoying that feel like temps in the 100 degrees range.  Will be that hot and humid next week.  Bad hair alert.  Don’t care, my hair is in a continual puffy state, once warm, sticky weather starts. So, I tie it up, wear a hat mostly.  Can’t say I don’t enjoy the heat either.  I much rather have hot weather.  

So, today, weather news lady said, the humidity is returning, and today, close to 90, 88 the high, with a mostly cloudy day. But as the clouds we have had lately, they have no rain in them. Hot, and mostly unsettled weekend is our weather forecast. And forecast says our first chance of rain clouds is Monday. 

But lazy day for me. Made breakfast for DH, and me, then he just left with extra I made.  Older one works, so another little one and me day. I think we have to go the closest mall, as online ordered item has arrived in the store, to be picked up in short time.  Then a store bill pay, is the only two things on my agenda. So, whatever little one wants to do, that’s then the rest of my Saturday’s agenda.  

Super happy Saturday homies.  And a good morning too. Find cool, and stay drinking cool drinks, when you are in this hot weather Summertime.


----------



## schumigirl

Had a lovely walk this morning in a country park, it was cool in the shade of the wooded area but in the open areas, we were glad of sunscreen. 

Heading outside to sit, got a couple of friends coming over this afternoon for drinks in the garden seeing as they`re not invited to our family dinner tonight......lol...they`re like kids!!! But, it`ll be nice just us for a change. 

And had a light lunch so we are fully hungry tonight......Kyle is picking us up around 6.15, I think our table is booked for 7 or 7.30, so I`ll be starving by then, but I do have some snacks to lay out for our friends this afternoon, so may enjoy a few of them too with a glass of wine. 

Big hello to mac, Janet , Robo and our Vicki who hasn`t posted in a long time.......

Time for sunscreen on and get some drinks and snacks organised........


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh a bit of rain loud enough to hear.  Better have been strong enough to wipe that pile of bird poo off my back car window.


----------



## schumigirl

Quiet on here last night.......the Dis showed an error page for me all afternoon yesterday as I wanted to show one of my friends a post on here....she had already seen it anyway, but hopefully they sort that error out, think they`re working on it. 

Had the nicest afternoon in the garden with several friends yesterday, it was boiling hot so we mainly sat in the shade but had a fun afternoon. I had made several pitchers of cocktails as well as the usual other drinks if they wanted them and snacks of course which were devoured. I did eat a few morsels, but didn`t have to much as I didn`t want to ruin my appetite.  

Then they left, got ready to go out for dinner.....Kyle picked us up and arrived to see the usually mobbed restaurant in the pub was almost deserted, we thought they were closed, but they told us it was the heat keeping folks away. But, we had a lovely meal as we always do there and a late night too. 

Warm during the night for us, damp feeling outside this morning and a little muggy. Tomorrow and Tuesday have the highest temps coming, I`m still hoping being beside the coast means we`ll be cooler than predicted. 

But, for today, no walking.....bacon for breakfast with toast I think and then grill outside for dinner tonight. Not planning on doing much at all today....lovely lazy Sunday. Tasting a brand new tea this morning, a variation on one of our usual favourites. 




























Happy Sunday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Happy Sunday Schumi.  Yum, with a start of bacon. Nice to enjoy a not crowded pub.   

Foggy start, now sunshine pouring through the windows.  Saying we may see rain later in the day, and throughout the night. Unsettled weather weekend as said by weekend weather news. But still near 90, with 87 the high.  Mostly cloudy as said, but they must not have blocked the sun for a few minutes there.  Now looks less bright out.  Will still be wearing my sunglasses and tying up my hair. Dew point is 69 degrees now, so muggy we are.  And this new week, while starting with this Sunday not seeing 90 degrees with all those clouds around, will be our first heat wave this year.  Yep, this week’s high degree, after today: 90, 91, 95,95, 93, and 95. And predicted that 95 degrees on Wednesday will feel like at least 100 degrees, and will be our most perfect Summer weather:  the h’s - Hazy, Hot, and Humid.  Bad hair alert, puffy hair week. 

So, it’s that typical Sunday here.  Alarm already set, and trash to the curb after dinner tonight.  And a quiet morning for me.  DH had already gone.  He wants to mow her lawn this morning.  Went with some breakfast, pancakes with cut up strawberries, and made some blueberry muffins, as picked up a pack of blueberries that were on sale the other day, so kitchen smells good from baking and cooking. Time of year, fruit is cheaper, and good tasting.  

Thus, a most serene Sunday homies.  Hope a refreshing lazy day for you.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all.  Rejoining humanity, two more days of the 10 days isolation period for me.  Not the souvenir I wanted to bring back from the great state of FL!

A few pics, nice to see my Hoop de Doo boyfriend back in fine form.  Had great seats again!
nothing like a FL sunset


This is why you take grandchildren on vacation…
no, not to choke them out,

 to let them get hugs and be a kid, even if they are verging on being a teen.

Hope all are well, missed you guys.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all.  Rejoining humanity, two more days of the 10 days isolation period for me.  Not the souvenir I wanted to bring back from the great state of FL!
> 
> A few pics, nice to see my Hoop de Doo boyfriend back in fine form.  Had great seats again!View attachment 685664
> nothing like a FL sunset
> View attachment 685665View attachment 685666View attachment 685667View attachment 685668
> 
> This is why you take grandchildren on vacation…
> no, not to choke them out,
> View attachment 685675
> to let them get hugs and be a kid, even if they are verging on being a teen.
> View attachment 685673
> Hope all are well, missed you guys.



FABULOUS to see you back posting and back on your feet again Janet.......youse was missed on here!!! 

Love the pictures......they are amazing and you all look so HAPPY!!!! Pretend choking is a great pic but the hug with your GD is just heartwarming!!! You never get too old for hugs with characters.......she looks so cute.....and you and the mister.....looking good too!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Not the first person I heard brought the virus back with them, Keisha.  Extended family came back, 4 of the 6 got sick with the virus after back from visiting WDW. Glad to hear you are on the mend, and great pictures! Thanks for sharing. 

Was oh so muggy.  Ended up at the furthest away outlets. Was busy at some of the stores, and not at other.  We only go in a few that we like to go to. Hehe, Keisha, at DS, got very cute Christmas ears for 6 bucks.  All clearance was an extra 25 off. Ended up with quite the haul including SW items.  Happy kids I have. 

Finished with burgers and air fried onion rings and some fries, as dinner done. Made enough for older one to eat when he comes home.

Trash at curb, and threat of thunderstorms  and needed rain, was again, ended up nope, no rain.  Next chance, tomorrow, as we climb into the 90’s starting tomorrow.  Heat wave—- yep.  The week of it, it is.  And not seeing a high temp below 90, until next Tuesday.  Yes, over a week with some  steamy hot weather.  Time for AC inside time, and pool lounging time.

Hope all are doing okay, and enjoying this hot feeling starting week’s Sunday night.  8 pm, and it’s still 82 degrees out.  Summer.  Yep.  But means two countdowns are a day less.  Woot!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Not the first person I heard brought the virus back with them, Keisha. Extended family came back, 4 of the 6 got sick with the virus after back from visiting WDW. Glad to hear you are on the mend, and great pictures! Thanks for sharing.


I’m thrilled my family tested negative.  Naturally, I’m on the good-natured receiving end of ‘the weakest link’ cracks

I can lol now.  Surprised I got sick, more so how sick I felt.  This despite 4 vaxx, masked on plane & promptly on antivirals one I came up positive   Hate think of how it would’ve taken hold worse without those precautions. 

Now, just need to build back endurance before big family trip there
The end of month to celebrate the mr’s retirement.  Did put up A big jar of garlic dill pickles.  Not sure that counts

Very nice grab on the MM ears.  Had my share of sticker shock this trip.  Cannot get over paying $5 for a small bottle of soda & water at WDW. Talk about Nickel & dining.  Not sure the going rate at U currently. 

Thanks Carole!  Hope u haven’t baked in that wild heat you are facing.  Has to be difficult for many who haven’t experienced a run of weather like that in some time.  We know u have FL warm blood running they you!


----------



## Charade67

Quick pop in while I am taking a study break. I was bored, so I decided to get a head start on next week. 
Anyone want to learn about the main synovial joints of the limbs? 
I didn’t think so.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> Anyone want to learn about the main synovial joints of the limbs?


I just knew one day I could bore someone discussing proliferate synovitus in connection with tarsal tunnel Syndrome 

Carry on


----------



## Charade67

Back for a quick post before going to bed.  Caspian keeps staring at me like he wants something, but he has been fed. 



schumigirl said:


> .I`ve never used Photoshop before, is it easy?


For me it has been a bit of a challenge because generally I am not an artistic person. I think maybe for someone who is artistically inclined, and has a good working knowledge of computers, it wouldn't be too difficult to learn. 



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, my DH can fall asleep with the screen on, and so loud in volume, with the lights all on. We have other screens, and ear buds, so I don’t bother him.


I always lower the volume when dh does this. Sometimes though he will wake up, increase the volume, then go back to sleep. 


keishashadow said:


> Hey all. Rejoining humanity, two more days of the 10 days isolation period for me. Not the souvenir I wanted to bring back from the great state of FL!


Glad you are better and back to posting.



Lynne G said:


> got very cute Christmas ears for 6 bucks.


Wow, that's a steal. I thought about getting B some graduation ears, but she would rather wear the Marvel ones she already has. 



keishashadow said:


> I just knew one day I could bore someone discussing proliferate synovitus in connection with tarsal tunnel Syndrome
> 
> Carry on


We are spending 4 weeks on the musculoskeletal system. This is just the second week and I am already over it. 



Need to get some sleep now. Good night everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, that Monday feeling is here.  Yep, the ever early bird starting homie. Screen viewing week day, no matter at home, or tomorrow, the one of two days I have to be commuting to screen view. Ah, if ever a day that need for caffeinated tea. 

Weather. Mostly cloudy. With a cloudy overnight, the lowest we got was around 70 degrees.  75 degrees out even in this early hour, and will be so muggy and hot, saying a good chance that many in my area may be seeing some rain in the early evening.  I hope so.  Have been watering the garden for days, and that very brief heard rain the other night, did not dislodge that bird poo on my car’s back window.  And little one is hoping to see a good thunderstorm.  Guess we will see. 

Trash at the curbs of all on our street, so within the next hour, should be hearing the first of the trash trucks. And with older one not working today, and little one miserable with an ear infection, both kids are in lazy mode today.  Older one is a more pleasant riser, but don’t expect to see either one of them for hours from now.  DH is screen viewing like me, so it’s generally quiet. 

And so, hope Charade’s class work is less boring soon. And yeah, I’m not good at photoshopping.  That’s why I have a little one. She tends to be tech support for our family. 

Nothing like.a warm day, and be in the AC.   Priorities, lol. 

Thus, a Most Marvelous Monday to all.  Those also feeling that way very hot weather, keep in the AC like me, or find a cool spot to feel refreshed this Summer feeling day, a Monday in July.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I’m thrilled my family tested negative.  Naturally, I’m on the good-natured receiving end of ‘the weakest link’ cracks
> 
> I can lol now.  Surprised I got sick, more so how sick I felt.  This despite 4 vaxx, masked on plane & promptly on antivirals one I came up positive   Hate think of how it would’ve taken hold worse without those precautions.
> 
> Now, just need to build back endurance before big family trip there
> The end of month to celebrate the mr’s retirement.  Did put up A big jar of garlic dill pickles.  Not sure that counts
> 
> Very nice grab on the MM ears.  Had my share of sticker shock this trip.  Cannot get over paying $5 for a small bottle of soda & water at WDW. Talk about Nickel & dining.  Not sure the going rate at U currently.
> 
> Thanks Carole!  Hope u haven’t baked in that wild heat you are facing.  Has to be difficult for many who haven’t experienced a run of weather like that in some time.  We know u have FL warm blood running they you!




Your big family trip to celebrate the mister’s retirement will be fabulous! And anything garlic will help…….

Oh yes, we LOVE this heat…….but I do feel for folks not used to it…..we’re just enjoying it! Air conditioning is for wimps unless you’re in the South.





Charade67 said:


> Back for a quick post before going to bed.  Caspian keeps staring at me like he wants something, but he has been fed.
> 
> 
> For me it has been a bit of a challenge because generally I am not an artistic person. I think maybe for someone who is artistically inclined, and has a good working knowledge of computers, it wouldn't be too difficult to learn.
> 
> 
> I always lower the volume when dh does this. Sometimes though he will wake up, increase the volume, then go back to sleep.
> 
> Glad you are better and back to posting.
> 
> 
> Wow, that's a steal. I thought about getting B some graduation ears, but she would rather wear the Marvel ones she already has.
> 
> 
> We are spending 4 weeks on the musculoskeletal system. This is just the second week and I am already over it.
> 
> 
> 
> Need to get some sleep now. Good night everyone



Musculoskeletal issues are quite interesting…..but I used to work for a Bio Mechanics expert as her practice manager…..and I did have my own issues too, but, unless you have an interest I can see it might be dull.

Apparently I have used photoshop, completely forgot and yes once you master it, it’s fairly easy. I’m not artistic either, I think the computer can take most of the credit!





Its 97F here in the shade……..

Walked very early this morning, we were back home for just before 7am, yep we were out that early! Then showered and headed up to where our Porsche Dealership is to have a look and a drive of a car or two.

We have had this one for a few hours, could have kept it overnight, but save us coming back up here tomorrow. Right now we’re sitting beside a waterwheel having just finished lunch in a lovely country pub. Light lunch as it is so hot. Heading back to showroom now then home, and sit out in the garden to enjoy this gorgeous heat! Don’t want to be inside today.

Don‘t need to go out shopping tomorrow either, so will sunscreen up and have another day in the garden. With lots and lots of water!

If this is global warming…….I’ll take it!!


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> We are spending 4 weeks on the musculoskeletal system. This is just the second week and I am already over it.


I forget which class that is?  Sounds challenging indeed


Lynne G said:


> 75 degrees out even in this early hour, and will be so muggy and hot


We will be lucky to get much warmer than that.  So much rain, however, it’s been muggy


schumigirl said:


> Your big family trip to celebrate the mister’s retirement will be fabulous! And anything garlic will help


Amazing properties.  My grandma used to insist if you put it in your shoes it would cure you of what ails you…ummmm I stuck with her chicken soup remedy


schumigirl said:


> Then showered and headed up to where our Porsche Dealership is to have a look and a drive of a car or two.


Oooh new car smell in your future?  Vehicles here are still quite limited and a good 1/3rd more in cost still.  I’m probably going to keep mine on the road until the wheels fall off or one of my kids come begging for it.  Barely over 60K on it and I rarely use it, have grown fond of it.  That rarely has happened in the past to me.


schumigirl said:


> Right now we’re sitting beside a waterwheel


No way, that’s pretty cool.  I’d be hard-pressed to pin down where one would be in our area.  Think the last working one I’ve seen was @ WDW port orleans riverside.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I blinked and it is Monday morning and back at work 

Had a great weekend here.  Was a day of puttering around the house, then enjoyed the heat and sat in the backyard with a beverage and a puzzle.  Ds and son didn't get to get out using the dirt bike and atv.  It seems our atv has decided it needs to go to the mechanic.  All I see are dollar signs with their toys .  To be honest, we have owned that one for 10 years and it has never given us even a hicup of trouble.  It's probably one little thing or sensor that is going to cost an arm and a leg to fix.  Oh well, that's what happens when you have toys. 

We finally got out to the lake yesterday.  It was a perfect day on the lake.  very minimal breeze and HOT!  Momma was the fish whisperer, and caught the most fish yesterday.  They were sooo active I couldn't even read.  Usually I bait my hook, drop it beside the boat and read while waiting for a fish to nibble.  They were hitting my line all day!  The youngest ds was getting a little  as he did the exact same thing as me, right beside me, and they would hit my bait .    Momma definitely had the touch yesterday.  We even were able to catch a couple that were regulation to harvest.  It was a yummy supper last night. 



schumigirl said:


> We have a danger to health warning for the weather next week....I think although we`ll be hot, we won`t get the extreme heat promised as we`re right on the coast, I think we`ll get low 90`s though. Might give the walk a miss those days. But, there are areas of the country who are going to have to be careful as we aren`t used to such extremes of heat.


I know you will take care, but those temps can definitely be hard for people to tolerate if you are not used to them.  I know you will enjoy those temps 


keishashadow said:


> Hey all. Rejoining humanity, two more days of the 10 days isolation period for me. Not the souvenir I wanted to bring back from the great state of FL!


That would definitely be the unwanted souvenir.  It's so weird how it hits people so differently.  I'm glad your on the mend now,   It will be great you and the family get to celebrate your dh's retirement in such a great way!  Enjoy!!!!
I agree about the prices at the mouse house.  We had a little bit of sticker shock when we were there, and I'm sure they have hiked prices since Feb. 


Lynne G said:


> Finished with burgers and air fried onion rings and some fries, as dinner done. Made enough for older one to eat when he comes home.


I haven't been able to find onion rings to make in our airfryer yet.  I found a large bulk size bag for too much money.  I might have to try them from scratch one night as a treat as it would be a bit of work to do it!  Now I'm thinking I might have to try!!!!


Charade67 said:


> Anyone want to learn about the main synovial joints of the limbs?
> I didn’t think so.


Sounds like a snore fest and one of those painful classes.  I felt that way about communications - business english / back to basics of english.  It was extremely mind numbingly dry and painful.  I hope if I ever do more classes, I won't have to repeat that class.  It was horrible.  Even dh couldn't stand to listen to the instructor and her video classes. 

I hope that @macraven and Mr Mac are recouperating, and that @Robo56  is enjoying some family time @Sue M is packing and getting those last minute things ready for her trip!.  And anyone else who posts here - you are missed! @cam757 @soniam @Realfoodfans @buckeev  are all doing well!

Well, I should finish the morning paper shuffle. 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Yay for retirement trip, Keisha. He well deserves it.  Hope you all have a fabulous time at the end of this month.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I forget which class that is?  Sounds challenging indeed
> 
> We will be lucky to get much warmer than that.  So much rain, however, it’s been muggy
> 
> Amazing properties.  My grandma used to insist if you put it in your shoes it would cure you of what ails you…ummmm I stuck with her chicken soup remedy
> 
> Oooh new car smell in your future?  Vehicles here are still quite limited and a good 1/3rd more in cost still.  I’m probably going to keep mine on the road until the wheels fall off or one of my kids come begging for it.  Barely over 60K on it and I rarely use it, have grown fond of it.  That rarely has happened in the past to me.
> 
> No way, that’s pretty cool.  I’d be hard-pressed to pin down where one would be in our area.  Think the last working one I’ve seen was @ WDW port orleans riverside.




That`s true! We used to live beside a family years ago and the youngest had a multitude of issues, and the mother used to cut garlic a certain way and put it in clear bags and wrap it round his feet at night.....not sure about that!! Yes, chicken soup works a treat too.....lol......and certainly preferable! 

It was an old mill many moons ago, but long defunct. Food was good but staff were a bit off, won`t go back there when we`re up that way. 

Don`t blame you, if you`re happy with your car......I just have a husband that likes to change cars....can`t fault him really  






Pumpkin1172 said:


> I blinked and it is Monday morning and back at work
> 
> Had a great weekend here.  Was a day of puttering around the house, then enjoyed the heat and sat in the backyard with a beverage and a puzzle.  Ds and son didn't get to get out using the dirt bike and atv.  It seems our atv has decided it needs to go to the mechanic.  All I see are dollar signs with their toys .  To be honest, we have owned that one for 10 years and it has never given us even a hicup of trouble.  It's probably one little thing or sensor that is going to cost an arm and a leg to fix.  Oh well, that's what happens when you have toys.
> 
> We finally got out to the lake yesterday.  It was a perfect day on the lake.  very minimal breeze and HOT!  Momma was the fish whisperer, and caught the most fish yesterday.  They were sooo active I couldn't even read.  Usually I bait my hook, drop it beside the boat and read while waiting for a fish to nibble.  They were hitting my line all day!  The youngest ds was getting a little  as he did the exact same thing as me, right beside me, and they would hit my bait .    Momma definitely had the touch yesterday.  We even were able to catch a couple that were regulation to harvest.  It was a yummy supper last night.
> 
> 
> I know you will take care, but those temps can definitely be hard for people to tolerate if you are not used to them.  I know you will enjoy those temps
> 
> That would definitely be the unwanted souvenir.  It's so weird how it hits people so differently.  I'm glad your on the mend now,   It will be great you and the family get to celebrate your dh's retirement in such a great way!  Enjoy!!!!
> I agree about the prices at the mouse house.  We had a little bit of sticker shock when we were there, and I'm sure they have hiked prices since Feb.
> 
> I haven't been able to find onion rings to make in our airfryer yet.  I found a large bulk size bag for too much money.  I might have to try them from scratch one night as a treat as it would be a bit of work to do it!  Now I'm thinking I might have to try!!!!
> 
> Sounds like a snore fest and one of those painful classes.  I felt that way about communications - business english / back to basics of english.  It was extremely mind numbingly dry and painful.  I hope if I ever do more classes, I won't have to repeat that class.  It was horrible.  Even dh couldn't stand to listen to the instructor and her video classes.
> 
> I hope that @macraven and Mr Mac are recouperating, and that @Robo56  is enjoying some family time @Sue M is packing and getting those last minute things ready for her trip!.  And anyone else who posts here - you are missed! @cam757 @soniam @Realfoodfans @buckeev  are all doing well!
> 
> Well, I should finish the morning paper shuffle.
> 
> Have a great day everyone



An ATV is that what we have but are called Quad bikes over here? I`m sure they are now I think on it. My guys love theirs and yes, if something went wrong with them, they`d pony up the pounds to fix them in a heartbeat! 

Sounds like a lovely weekend for you.....glad you had such fun and caught some fish too!! 

Yes, many aren`t used to this heat and we have a lot of vulnerable folks too that can`t deal with it. 

Two of our airports, one was Brize Norton where we have military craft, the runway melted on both! Couldn`t make it up.....it is exceptionally hot for us. I`m sure some are warmer though.........






​




Yep......we bought our new car today!! 

Another Porsche SUV, same as the one we have, but the updated model, bigger engine and an array of extras he fancied too! I like it.......downside is.......we don`t get it till next year......maybe March/April. Seems a long way off right now, but it`s not too bad a wait and timing suits us just fine. But, we love this car and the newer one looks even better!!

So, lunch out to celebrate then home to sit in the garden where it reached 105F.....unbelievable. And yes I`m sure others have that temp too, it`s normal and are used to it bla bla bla ......but for us, it`s very unusual. Tomorrow has to be even hotter.......then it`ll be gone by Wednesday........

Still sitting out and it`s gone down to around 82F. I`m glad we have plenty of shade when we need it. 

Time for a cuppa.....pot of tea and some store bought scones.


----------



## keishashadow

Carole - WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy, enjoy!  Well, when it shows up…almost as long as being pregnant lol

pumpkin - you bait your own hook?  With squirmy wormies?  Way, to, go, girl!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Carole - WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy, enjoy!  Well, when it shows up…almost as long as being pregnant lol
> 
> pumpkin - you bait your own hook?  With squirmy wormies?  Way, to, go, girl!



lol......yes, it is quite a wait! Some folks are waiting much longer for their cars.....so April didn`t seem so bad after all. 

Thanks....quite happy now it`s on order.


----------



## Charade67

Greetings everyone. Nothing much going on here except my boss is driving me nuts again. I swear she never reads the emails I send her. Last week she got an email stating that she needed to verify some information for one of the insurance companies. She sent it to me and I verified the information. She got another email stating that the update had been completed by (my name). She forwards that to me asking for the user ID and password to the site so she can do the update. She also got an email from our phone company stating that we will have to start dialing the area code with all numbers including local ones. She sent that to me asking  what we need to do. I responded that we just need to start using area codes. She sent it back to me asking the same question.  I have decided that I am going to start replying to her emails in very large, bright red font. Maybe then she might actually read them. I'm not holding my breath though.



Lynne G said:


> And so, hope Charade’s class work is less boring soon.


I don't think that will happen, but at least I have Photoshop to balance the boredom.



keishashadow said:


> I forget which class that is? Sounds challenging indeed


Anatomy & Physiology. I never thought I would take an anatomy class, but it is a prerequisite for my medical office management classes. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Sounds like a snore fest and one of those painful classes. I felt that way about communications - business english / back to basics of english. It was extremely mind numbingly dry and painful. I hope if I ever do more classes, I won't have to repeat that class. It was horrible. Even dh couldn't stand to listen to the instructor and her video classes.


Don't even get me started on English classes. I am a math person. Don't like English at all. The worst was the required speech class. 
Years ago I took an online biology class. The professor who recorded the lectures had such a soothing voice. He could have had a second career recording audio books of bedtime stories. It was so hard to stay awake while listening to his lectures. 



schumigirl said:


> we bought our new car today!!





schumigirl said:


> downside is.......we don`t get it till next year......maybe March/April.


Congratulations! Sorry you have to wait so long to get it. I hope we don't have to wait that long when we buy a new car next year. Right now the plan is to give B dh's car when she graduates and he will buy a new one. 

Time to think about dinner. DH just woke up from a 3 hour nap.


----------



## Lynne G

Hmm, heard some thunder, phone said lightning in the area, but we got about 10 minutes of light rain.  If my weather radar didn’t show a light green over us for those 10 or so minutes, showed dark green, and yellow all around us, would have thought what? We really didn’t get much rain at all. In fact, just heard the AC go on again. 76 degrees at almost 10 pm.  Will be a warm night.  Thunderstorms watch expires in 4 minutes, so I guess little one still hasn’t got her wish for a good thunderstorm to downpour rain on us.  

Ended up with pasta.  Easy dinner for a Monday night, where all were just not feeling much to eat. Finishing up my tea, as getting ready for bed shortly.  

Yay for Schumi to order a new car.  Yep, even here, cars are on order for many months. 

When I leave for work tomorrow, should be still warm.  Saying low tonight is 72 degrees.  May have to use the AC in the car on the way in. Certainly will on the way home though, as should be fully sunny and oh so humid 92 degrees at 4pm tomorrow.  

A nighty night to all. Hope all have that very good sleep. Light on, for those that need that little bit of light.


----------



## Lynne G

Quick enough commute. Darn entry was like click, I’m open.  Not.  Guy behind me said door was being annoying yesterday.  Another scan, click, no issue.  Stupid door. But then very quiet where I am.

Weather lady said it’s going to be a hot and humid day, with 94 degrees the high.  And sunny conditions will be all day.  Get those sunglasses out, and carry a bottle of water.

Hope Mac and Mr. Mac are felling good enough to enjoy some Taco Bell food today.

Yay, it’s a Taco Tuesday here. Hehe, kitty is right, Tacos and a good morning to all.

And yeah, where’s that sun?


Sunrise still early, like an hour ago.  Good thing I travel East before that sun up.

Thus, didn’t need that night light. Was tired, as was falling asleep, heard little one say she was getting more medicine.  Told her, if still painful ear, call the doctor.  Will check on her later today.  Then I was out like a light.  Next thing I heard was the alarm.  So I guess I had a good nights sleep.

Let’s hope this commute home will be not nearly as long taking as last Tuesday.

Finally, hope all are doing well.  Sending good thoughts to all that need some.  And yeah, wonder how Dix is doing?  I hope she found a good job after graduating.  Nice to hear from all the homies.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Greetings everyone. Nothing much going on here except my boss is driving me nuts again. I swear she never reads the emails I send her. Last week she got an email stating that she needed to verify some information for one of the insurance companies. She sent it to me and I verified the information. She got another email stating that the update had been completed by (my name). She forwards that to me asking for the user ID and password to the site so she can do the update. She also got an email from our phone company stating that we will have to start dialing the area code with all numbers including local ones. She sent that to me asking  what we need to do. I responded that we just need to start using area codes. She sent it back to me asking the same question.  I have decided that I am going to start replying to her emails in very large, bright red font. Maybe then she might actually read them. I'm not holding my breath though.
> 
> 
> I don't think that will happen, but at least I have Photoshop to balance the boredom.
> 
> 
> Anatomy & Physiology. I never thought I would take an anatomy class, but it is a prerequisite for my medical office management classes.
> 
> 
> Don't even get me started on English classes. I am a math person. Don't like English at all. The worst was the required speech class.
> Years ago I took an online biology class. The professor who recorded the lectures had such a soothing voice. He could have had a second career recording audio books of bedtime stories. It was so hard to stay awake while listening to his lectures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Sorry you have to wait so long to get it. I hope we don't have to wait that long when we buy a new car next year. Right now the plan is to give B dh's car when she graduates and he will buy a new one.
> 
> Time to think about dinner. DH just woke up from a 3 hour nap.




You might be ok. While there are waits everywhere for cars, Porsche limits the amount of cars they have for sale every year, so we knew it was always going to be a longer than usual time. I`m sure your daughter will be thrilled with the car when she gets it. 

I`m the opposite.....hated maths, but loved anything English related. I did get worried about the maths content during the Engineering degree I did, but it was fine in the end, but didn`t enjoy that part of the degree. 





This is a nice view to have......











We have 104F here......crazy hot! And that`s in the shade. 

Walked around 6am this morning for just over an hour and did just over 4 miles, but it was too hot and felt airless too, so we got home, showered and went to a friends house for the morning.....she has an airconditioned part of her home, so we sat in there and had morning tea with her and her husband, then stayed for lunch which was nice. 

Back home and we did plan to sit out, but, it`s far too hot out there, even in the shade with a fan in the gazebo......so inside where it is cooler. This weather is so crazy for us.......but it`s not too bad for us as we`re used to the heat.....just not here!! We`ll go back out tonight when it has cooled down a little. We have the bifold doors open in the kitchen and there is a rather nice breeze blowing in which is pleasant.

We plan to grill some chicken later for dinner, have some salad to make up and bought some potato salad to save making it. 

But, we`ll certainly make the most of it while we can........unlike Florida and the South, this won`t last too long over here. 




















Have the best Tequila Tuesday  ​


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all, back up into 80 degree weather we go here.  Was a nice break.

Soon off to get blonde at new place.  Seems I’m the curse to stylists.  In the past 5 years or so all have retired, quit to change line of work or need surgery.  mostly younger girls, think their work ethic is such the rigors of the job burn them out.  So many of the older gals quit for fear of covid Here.

Then, directly to eye dr appt, then it’s looking to be McD as I’m sure I’ll be beat.  Fell asleep on couch at 8:30 pm last night.  napped for 2 hours and the mr cajoled me upstairs.  Can’t believe the amount of sleep I’m requiring to function.  Slow & steady i guess.

kiddo coming after her basketball camp tonight, then will be on road tomorrow for 5 hours re her gymnastics.  Usually, shop while she‘s there.  I may find a comfy bench in mall, set my alarm on watch and close eyes lol.  

So, has anyone here gotten those transitions/photochromic glasses lenses?  on the fence, usually don’t get the long distance vision filled in my RX So no need in past. This time, pretty sure I need them for driving In order to read the road signs lol.

have a great day all


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Morning all, back up into 80 degree weather we go here.  Was a nice break.
> 
> Soon off to get blonde at new place.  Seems I’m the curse to stylists.  In the past 5 years or so all have retired, quit to change line of work or need surgery.  mostly younger girls, think their work ethic is such the rigors of the job burn them out.  So many of the older gals quit for fear of covid Here.
> 
> Then, directly to eye dr appt, then it’s looking to be McD as I’m sure I’ll be beat.  Fell asleep on couch at 8:30 pm last night.  napped for 2 hours and the mr cajoled me upstairs.  Can’t believe the amount of sleep I’m requiring to function.  Slow & steady i guess.
> 
> kiddo coming after her basketball camp tonight, then will be on road tomorrow for 5 hours re her gymnastics.  Usually, shop while she‘s there.  I may find a comfy bench in mall, set my alarm on watch and close eyes lol.
> 
> So, has anyone here gotten those transitions/photochromic glasses lenses?  on the fence, usually don’t get the long distance vision filled in my RX So no need in past. This time, pretty sure I need them for driving In order to read the road signs lol.
> 
> have a great day all



You`ve been through a heck of a virus Janet.....it`ll take some time for you to get back to normal after that. Sleep when you need to...you will be fully back to normal for your trip coming up!! I can`t wait to hear about that accommodation, sounds gorgeous. 

Good luck with the stylist......a good one is worth their weight in gold. And enjoy that nap after such a long drive!!! Heck we could be in another country driving that length.....lol......






Still too hot to sit out, 108F in our garden, outside general temp is 103F. As Brits we are just not used to these temps. But, it is nice. Our beaches are mobbed, not my idea of fun at all being down there on a day like today.

Made up some rum punches this afternoon......dark rum, pineapple juice, ginger beer and fresh lime juice....lots of ice and frozen cherries. Nice. 

Well, no plans to go anywhere anytime soon, so drinking a cocktail is a nice way to pass a lazy day. 

Will grill out later, but no real appetite right now although Tom is looking for a snack right now........hmm.


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, older one has had those transitions lenses for awhile.  But last year, he said he’s rather have prescription sunglasses.  So that stinker got me to buy not only his regular glasses, but 2 pair of prescription sunglasses. As wanted a sporty pair and a regular one. This year too, as his prescription changed.  Only thing he did not like, is that they were not totally clear when inside when he had those transition lenses.  Maybe that has been changed, but something you may want to try first.  Yay for being that legally blonde, and hope eye doctor visit goes well.  Hehe, I’ve been with the same hair lady since before I was married.  She’s just a few years older then me.   Yeah, I’ve heard even when over virus, get worn out fast.  Take it easy, and have fun with GD. 

Ugh, what an early start does.  I’m ready for lunch and it’s about an hour form now.  Have that sweater on, as office feels too cool. Will not complain though, heat warnings issued.  And ack, in my news feed, saw English airport having its runway melting. That is hot.  At least where I live, it’s so hot in Summer, our blacktops and airports have never had such news.  But every Summer, you do see in news, someone try to fry an egg on their paved driveway.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> At least where I live, it’s so hot in Summer, our blacktops and airports have never had such news


 That is something to be proud of for sure!! 






I was reading Arizona had issues with tarmac melting too......of course, it`s really, really hot there! 

Enjoying some rum punch........very civilised way to spend an afternoon......beats doing anything else for sure. 

Almost 6 weeks till we`re back in the wonderful USA!!! Love that countdown......


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's a happy taco Tuesday!  

Beautiful, warm but breezy day today.  My nail girl texted me asking to reschedule as she is having car trouble today.  I hope it's not too long of a wait.  I did loose one nail as it lifted off.  I have resisted filing them down to make them easier for me at work with all the keyboarding I do, but I can resist for another day or two, but that's about it.  I don't like my nails too long.  

We were glad of a good breeze to go through the house yesterday to cool it off.  I whipped up some muffins last night and prepared some cinnamon buns that I baked this morning.  I took them to dh's work this morning.  I walked past the sales guys, and I must have smelled like the buns as they asked if I brought any for them.  They had some words when I told them I took some to dh's work    It's good to know others like them too.  



schumigirl said:


> An ATV is that what we have but are called Quad bikes over here? I`m sure they are now I think on it. My guys love theirs and yes, if something went wrong with them, they`d pony up the pounds to fix them in a heartbeat!


We do call them quads here too!  Most US peeps would know an atv vs quads.  But the guys definitely don't like it when their toys are down.  Dh is ocd about maintenance on anything with a motor.  Some days, I have to bite my lip, and other's I'm thankful for his ocd tendencies.  


schumigirl said:


> Another Porsche SUV, same as the one we have, but the updated model, bigger engine and an array of extras he fancied too! I like it.......downside is.......we don`t get it till next year......maybe March/April. Seems a long way off right now, but it`s not too bad a wait and timing suits us just fine. But, we love this car and the newer one looks even better!!


NICE!!!  Sounds like it will be a sweet ride!  The wait will be worth it.   


keishashadow said:


> pumpkin - you bait your own hook? With squirmy wormies?  Way, to, go, girl!


No worms here.  We use minnows and just a simple jig head and wiggly tail.  I know that some people will use worms, but minnows are more popular around here.  I know for trout and some other fish people use grubs and leeches as well.  Minnows seem to work the best for us.  I even take most of my own fish off the line too  except for slough sharks...aka...pike/jackfish.  


Lynne G said:


> Hmm, heard some thunder, phone said lightning in the area, but we got about 10 minutes of light rain. If my weather radar didn’t show a light green over us for those 10 or so minutes, showed dark green, and yellow all around us, would have thought what? We really didn’t get much rain at all. In fact, just heard the AC go on again. 76 degrees at almost 10 pm. Will be a warm night. Thunderstorms watch expires in 4 minutes, so I guess little one still hasn’t got her wish for a good thunderstorm to downpour rain on us.


You sure get lots of storms.  I guess I need to move south,, then I would maybe tolerate storms better.  


keishashadow said:


> Can’t believe the amount of sleep I’m requiring to function. Slow & steady i guess.


That is not unusual!  Slow and steady!

Well, I should shuffle some papers.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Charade67

They finally released AP rates for my September visit. Unfortunately the only rooms available at Sapphire Falls are hospitality suits. I guess I will just stick with my savvy traveler rate for now.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's a happy taco Tuesday!
> 
> Beautiful, warm but breezy day today.  My nail girl texted me asking to reschedule as she is having car trouble today.  I hope it's not too long of a wait.  I did loose one nail as it lifted off.  I have resisted filing them down to make them easier for me at work with all the keyboarding I do, but I can resist for another day or two, but that's about it.  I don't like my nails too long.
> 
> We were glad of a good breeze to go through the house yesterday to cool it off.  I whipped up some muffins last night and prepared some cinnamon buns that I baked this morning.  I took them to dh's work this morning.  I walked past the sales guys, and I must have smelled like the buns as they asked if I brought any for them.  They had some words when I told them I took some to dh's work    It's good to know others like them too.
> 
> 
> We do call them quads here too!  Most US peeps would know an atv vs quads.  But the guys definitely don't like it when their toys are down.  Dh is ocd about maintenance on anything with a motor.  Some days, I have to bite my lip, and other's I'm thankful for his ocd tendencies.
> 
> NICE!!!  Sounds like it will be a sweet ride!  The wait will be worth it.
> 
> No worms here.  We use minnows and just a simple jig head and wiggly tail.  I know that some people will use worms, but minnows are more popular around here.  I know for trout and some other fish people use grubs and leeches as well.  Minnows seem to work the best for us.  I even take most of my own fish off the line too  except for slough sharks...aka...pike/jackfish.
> 
> You sure get lots of storms.  I guess I need to move south,, then I would maybe tolerate storms better.
> 
> That is not unusual!  Slow and steady!
> 
> Well, I should shuffle some papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



I don`t like long nails either, long as they`re tidy I`m happy. 

Yes, you`ll have been very popular with cinnamon buns......

We can`t get too excited as it`s so far away right now, but yes, it is a dream of a car, we love this one a lot, it`s wonderful to drive and a lot of fun, so the newer one.....yep, looking forward to it. 

Hope you`re doing better and having a great day...




Charade67 said:


> They finally released AP rates for my September visit. Unfortunately the only rooms available at Sapphire Falls are hospitality suits. I guess I will just stick with my savvy traveler rate for now.



I`m glad you have a room booked as it is filling up and will only get busier from now. 






Cooling down a little......going to be mid 70`s during the night so it will be easier than today. 

Ended up with pizza being delivered tonight instead of barbecuing, it was just too hot...and it was lovely, we cleared the lot surprisingly. 

Not long till bedtime for us, up early as usual in the morning then DH has a dental appointment, then a few things to pick up. Then we`ll see what we get up to......

Almost Wednesday again.........


----------



## Lynne G

Oh my, today was hot, but tomorrow is to be even hotter.  Clear sky, but even at 9 pm tonight, it still 85 degrees out.  Just heard our AC go on again. 

And talking about blacktop, heard the last wooden bricks street in our city, was paved over. Sad.  At least some of the clay brick and stone streets are not paved over.  I guess, yet. Oldest parts of our city, and at least most of the buildings are still standing. 

And so, with a very clear sky, still dark enough, a light on for all that need a bit more light in the overnight.  

Yep, camel says going to be a hot feeling Wednesday.  He’s ready.  Evening news says feel like temps will be 105 or higher, with actual temp high to be 96.  Muggy anyone?  Oh so humid, you’d rather have it rain.  But nope. To be a full wall to wall sunny all day mid week day.  And lots more hot weather before another chance of rain.  Pair of 98 degrees to end our week. Hello Summer.  

Abd yay, another day closer to Sue and our trip.  Sue, we will be coming in a day early, due to no nonstop flights on Sunday.  So, booked CB for our first night, and with a before the sunrise flight, we should have a full day to try to meet up with ya, unless you are leaving early morning.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Nothing exciting going on here.  I have an appointment to see a podiatrist on Thursday. My MRI showed that I have bursitis in my little  toe. I swear I have the strangest  ailments. 



schumigirl said:


> We have 104F here......crazy hot! And that`s in the shade


Wow, that's insane. High 80's here today, but we are supposed to see 102 on Sunday.



keishashadow said:


> Fell asleep on couch at 8:30 pm last night. napped for 2 hours and the mr cajoled me upstairs. Can’t believe the amount of sleep I’m requiring to function. Slow & steady i guess.


You're still in recovery mode. I think your body still needs the rest. 



keishashadow said:


> So, has anyone here gotten those transitions/photochromic glasses lenses?


I had them once, but didn't care for them. I also had prescription sunglasses once, but got tired of switching glasses. I now have a pair of fit over sunglasses, but rarely use them.



Lynne G said:


> And ack, in my news feed, saw English airport having its runway melting.


That's crazy. I have never heard of that happening before. 



schumigirl said:


> Almost 6 weeks till we`re back in the wonderful USA!!! Love that countdown......


Two months from tomorrow for me.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I don't like my nails too long.


I can't keep long nails. Mine are so weak and break so easily. I just keep them super short. 

Guess I should try to get some sleep.  I anticipate a slow work day tomorrow.


----------



## Sue M

Great photoshop Charade!  I just had my podiatrist appt today.

Pumpkin your so right about the electric grid. So far we haven’t heard anything about how they’re planning for electric cars. I went for a walk with the friend who’s husband ordered it! The continuing saga!  While getting my 10,000 steps in!  My hip is killing me very glad I have massage apt Friday. We walked the inlet trail. Saw 2 bear scat. Looked pretty fresh!

Schumi here I’ve heard both names, ATV or Quad used. Congrats on new car, now the important part what colour!  Lol.
Sounds like you’re having the heat dome we had last summer. Crazy weather. So many fires in France, Spain, & Portugal. My friend down the lane has 3 older siblings in London. She says they’re melting. Using ice blocks in front of fans. It was tragic, so many elderly here died with the extreme heat. Most lived alone and didn’t have family. So sad.

Keisha wonderful pics!  Looks like it was a great trip. Glad you’re on the mend. I’m a bit worried about getting the virus too. Scary you got it even with masking. Did you wear mask in wdw too, in stores, and ride queues? 

Mac how’s it going?

Lynne I’m glad to report the bear didn’t get in my garbage this Monday!


----------



## Sue M

@Lynne G someone just posted on the Canadian board AP rates are out for late Aug!  Have you checked your rates?


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Nothing exciting going on here.  I have an appointment to see a podiatrist on Thursday. My MRI showed that I have bursitis in my little  toe. I swear I have the strangest  ailments.
> 
> 
> Wow, that's insane. High 80's here today, but we are supposed to see 102 on Sunday.
> 
> 
> You're still in recovery mode. I think your body still needs the rest.
> 
> 
> I had them once, but didn't care for them. I also had prescription sunglasses once, but got tired of switching glasses. I now have a pair of fit over sunglasses, but rarely use them.
> 
> 
> That's crazy. I have never heard of that happening before.
> 
> 
> Two months from tomorrow for me.
> 
> 
> I can't keep long nails. Mine are so weak and break so easily. I just keep them super short.
> 
> Guess I should try to get some sleep.  I anticipate a slow work day tomorrow.



Bursitis can be very painful, hope you get some relief. 

Yes, insane weather for us....we never have anything like that usually, and glad it`s gone to be honest. Yes, Brize Norton and a couple of other airports had melting tarmac....our country prepares for much cooler weather as it`s what we`re used to. We`re lucky here we don`t usually get extremes of heat like the South or extreme cold as you see in Canada. This is very unusual. 

And yes, nice countdown!! 





Sue M said:


> Great photoshop Charade!  I just had my podiatrist appt today.
> 
> Pumpkin your so right about the electric grid. So far we haven’t heard anything about how they’re planning for electric cars. I went for a walk with the friend who’s husband ordered it! The continuing saga!  While getting my 10,000 steps in!  My hip is killing me very glad I have massage apt Friday. We walked the inlet trail. Saw 2 bear scat. Looked pretty fresh!
> 
> Schumi here I’ve heard both names, ATV or Quad used. Congrats on new car, now the important part what colour!  Lol.
> Sounds like you’re having the heat dome we had last summer. Crazy weather. So many fires in France, Spain, & Portugal. My friend down the lane has 3 older siblings in London. She says they’re melting. Using ice blocks in front of fans. It was tragic, so many elderly here died with the extreme heat. Most lived alone and didn’t have family. So sad.
> 
> Keisha wonderful pics!  Looks like it was a great trip. Glad you’re on the mend. I’m a bit worried about getting the virus too. Scary you got it even with masking. Did you wear mask in wdw too, in stores, and ride queues?
> 
> Mac how’s it going?
> 
> Lynne I’m glad to report the bear didn’t get in my garbage this Monday!



It`s a dark grey colour Sue this time, one we have now is black.

The fires have been horrendous. Even outisde of the main headline areas, so many grass fires are affecting everywhere. The hills a couple of miles away had a fire burning last few days, we could vaguely smell it Monday night. Hopefully now they`ll get them under control. We`ve barely had a drop of rain for weeks, so grass is dryer than timber and they don`t want us using sprinklers or garden hoses right now. It`s amazing how many folks ignore that advice though. 

We were in France for a trip just before the horrible heatwave in 2003 that killed thousands of people that year. It felt incredibly hot even when we were there earlier in the year, we were back in Paris in September 2003 and it was also much hotter than would be normally expected.






It has turned cooler this morning, big relief for so many who don`t have the means to cool their homes down. Homes here are solid brick or stone usually, we have cavity wall insulation, roof insulation, double or triple glazing and any other number of ways to keep our homes warm......then this hits every now and again. 

Always amazed you get folks who like to still win with their temps though......"oh we`re warmer than that"......they`re welcome to it, quite funny though.

Tom has an early dentist appointment this morning then I`ll head off as our book group is meeting, and won`t get together now till October as a lot of us have trips planned between now and then. It`s at one of the other ladies home so I have nothing to do except bring along something nice for the table. So, as it`s cooler I have cherry and vanilla muffins in the oven, they are quite large, larger than I planned, but will look and taste lovely. 

Croissants with marmalade and some fruit this morning, won`t need lunch and dinner is going to be pulled pork burgers tonight, we will still be getting 80F mid afternoon so we should be ok to barbecue for dinner tonight before the supposed lightning will hit, if it does of course. 




























Have a wonderful Wine Wednesday  



​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, hello camel on this oh so hot hump day.  Yay, already a Wednesday, a mid week of a day, when yay, Friday is two days away now.  

Sue, have never seen AP rates so far.  In fact when I checked lately, no rooms even available for PB, and only rooms at RP are the most expensive ones, and much higher rates at HR now.  If you want the lower tier ones, they do have some AP rates.  But I’m sticking with an AP rate at CB for the first night, then a lowest, well highest ever for August, SM rate I got back about a month ago, for the rest of the week at PB.  I will keep checking though.  And for my September trip, only the ES and DS are available now.  Um, I don’t think I’d stay in either of them, unless we are going to other parks besides Universal’s. No desire to be that far away. So happy I got SF for most of my stay, even if double what I paid last year.  I’m still thinking of doing a couple of days at Disney before I arrive.  So my first 3 nights are still not booked. I will get them booked soon though.  

Ah, I think the AC is quiet for now.  Was on most of the night. Warm, as was in the low 70’s degrees overnight. And a bright predawn and sunrise.  Sunny day.  Yep, lunchtime walk will be with hat and water bottle. While I don’t walk far, still good to be prepared to have something cool to drink when it’s sticky hot out. And I’m not very fond of hair sticking to my neck. And while I will also be wearing suntan lotion, any help with shading the face, is why I tend to wear a hat.   

Thus, a good morning.  And yay for Sue to have no bear trash raiding.  That is kinda scary. We don’t have bears, but we do sometime have raccoons make a mess of trash. Our cans are thicker lidded ones, so I haven’t seen a raccoon into the trash lately though. Hope all are doing well.  

Schumi, glad to hear cooler morning for you. Yum, muffins sound good.  Nice to get together for your book club this morning. Hope Tom’s dentist visit went well.  

Back to that early routine.  And sipping tea.  Not from an office water bottle spigot. Yay, from my tea kettle, where lots of hot water fills my teapot, not a just a cup at a time from that water bottle.  I don’t keep a teapot at the office.  

Wonderful Wednesday here.  Let those Summer heat days be enjoyed.  And a good morning to you all too.


----------



## Charade67

Super slow day at work today. Thankfully it will be lunchtime soon. 
This has been a weird week. We’ve had a couple of people call wanting appointments and they live 1.5-2 hours away. Most people don’t want to travel that far for a therapy appointment. We’ve also has a couple of parents call in wanting to make appointments for their children. One of the “children” is 27 and the other is 34. I told both parents that since they are adults they would need to call and schedule the appointments themselves. One of them did call to schedule his own appointment. I haven’t heard from the other. 

My boss’ husband just called to ask me about some payments that weren’t in balance. She must have told him about my upcoming Universal trip because he asked me about it and was surprised that I was going alone. 
A lot of people are surprised when I tell them I’m taking a trip by myself. 

I’ve figured out the balancing error. Now to try to find something else to do.


----------



## Lynne G

Crazy Charade.  I’ve traveled with and by myself for years.  Like a woman can’t go by herself, in this day and age. Yeah, I’m ready for lunch.  

Heat Advisory issued from 11 am today, until 8 pm Tuesday.  Yes, almost a week.  Humid, so not even showing my hair.  Hehe, yesterday, had a hump in it, where my hair tie was.  

I guess a yay, did pick up AP rates for my first three nights in September at SF.  If I put in all my time, only the two lowest hotels are available.  Good thing I booked the other 10 nights at SF, though at a good amount more.  Hoping if I like my room assignment, they can keep me in that room the whole time.  But at least got a few days at a lower rate.  Still may cancel and do Disney at the beginning of my trip.  Have to see hotel rates at the mouse first. And nope, for my August trip, no AP rates, except the one night I got for CB, due to SW not offering the nonstop flights on the day we were to arrive, and PB not being able to give me the rate I had for an additional day earlier.  

Lunchtime.  Yay!  Time to go out in that heat.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Crazy Charade. I’ve traveled with and by myself for years. Like a woman can’t go by herself, in this day and age. Yeah, I’m ready for lunch.



When I lived in NC my supervisor thought it was weird that I would drive by myself to Raleigh to go shopping. It was just an hour and a half away.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> When I lived in NC my supervisor thought it was weird that I would drive by myself to Raleigh to go shopping. It was just an hour and a half away.



It`s an amazing attitude to have in this day and age....he thought it was odd you drove that short a distance by yourself???




Had rather a nice day today. Weather has cooled nicely where we can function normally again. I don`t think I could live in the South full time.....nah......my cousins in NY have some lovely temps I could live with. 

Enjoyed book group, had a lovely selection of baked goods to enjoy there, with copious amounts of tea. Then went for a quick cut and blow dry at the salon......barely in there 45 minutes, but didn`t need much cut off, just the layers needed tidying up too. 

Popped in to see a friend for an hour, and then my new phone had arrived so I`ve been playing with that this evening. Much better camera on this one, my friend says it takes better pics than the latest iphone she has. It is good. 

Enjoyed some spicy bbq chicken grilled outside tonight for dinner, will make us a cocktail in a little while.......fruity rum punch again.......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's hump day!  The weekend is just around the corner.  

We have bright skies this morning.  Crossing my fingers the wind stays away today - but a look out my office window and it looks like it has returned.  I did go for a walk last night, but it was still somewhat windy.  Just not the gusty wind from earlier in the day.  

We have a change of plans for the weekend.  We get to do grandparent duty and I'm heading out early to meet the kids to pick up gd for the weekend.  So it's a weekend of fun and playing!  They didn't have to ask me twice.  This is when I'm grateful for the job I have, as my manager is extremely flexible about last minute changes to me coming into work.  But I've also proven that I get my work completed and am a loyal, dependable employee   So Grammie is busy planning things for us to do!



Charade67 said:


> I have an appointment to see a podiatrist on Thursday. My MRI showed that I have bursitis in my little toe. I swear I have the strangest ailments.


Yikes.  That can be extremely painful.  I hope your appointment goes well.  


Sue M said:


> I went for a walk with the friend who’s husband ordered it! The continuing saga! While getting my 10,000 steps in! My hip is killing me very glad I have massage apt Friday. We walked the inlet trail. Saw 2 bear scat. Looked pretty fresh!


It is great to see the bear population growing!!!  We have lots of bears here as well.  No usually too close to the city, but given that on a clear day we can see the mountains in the backgroud....well, there are bears here.  There actually was a grizzly in one of the outskirt sub-divisions.  They did trap it and take it far away.  Fish and wildlife made a statement that they took it back into the mountainous area - but tagged it to monitor it's whereabouts.  Now THOSE bears -  are not to fool around with.  Black bears - a little loud talking, and acting bigger than your size will usually scare they away.  As long as you are not between a momma and baby, they will give a wide berth around you.  


schumigirl said:


> Always amazed you get folks who like to still win with their temps though......"oh we`re warmer than that"......they`re welcome to it, quite funny though.


Hahahaha...kind of like me and cold weather   I can never outdo the brother-in-law.  They live farther north...and I feel for them during the cold months.  Everyone tolerates temps differently.  I despise cold weather, and don't tolerate it well.  Other will be complaining about the +30's we are supposed to get on the weekend...and I will be LOVING it!  


schumigirl said:


> It has turned cooler this morning, big relief for so many who don`t have the means to cool their homes down. Homes here are solid brick or stone usually, we have cavity wall insulation, roof insulation, double or triple glazing and any other number of ways to keep our homes warm......then this hits every now and again.


Same here...our homes are made for cold climates.  Once that house heats up - it stays hot!  Air- conditioning is getting more popular in Canada, because we do have warmer summers.  We are good with a portable one and fans!!!!


Charade67 said:


> Super slow day at work today. Thankfully it will be lunchtime soon.


That will be my afternoon!  I hope your afternoon goes fast!


Lynne G said:


> I guess a yay, did pick up AP rates for my first three nights in September at SF. If I put in all my time, only the two lowest hotels are available. Good thing I booked the other 10 nights at SF, though at a good amount more. Hoping if I like my room assignment, they can keep me in that room the whole time. But at least got a few days at a lower rate. Still may cancel and do Disney at the beginning of my trip. Have to see hotel rates at the mouse first. And nope, for my August trip, no AP rates, except the one night I got for CB, due to SW not offering the nonstop flights on the day we were to arrive, and PB not being able to give me the rate I had for an additional day earlier.


I'm glad you were able to snag some good rates.  Hopefully you find more! 


Lynne G said:


> Yes, almost a week. Humid, so not even showing my hair. Hehe, yesterday, had a hump in it, where my hair tie was.


We are NOT humid here.  So that is something I am not used to when we travel.  If it's too humid...my hair goes up as well.  

Well, it's almost lunch.  I'll be heading out to pick up a few things to help keep gd busy!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's hump day!  The weekend is just around the corner.
> 
> We have bright skies this morning.  Crossing my fingers the wind stays away today - but a look out my office window and it looks like it has returned.  I did go for a walk last night, but it was still somewhat windy.  Just not the gusty wind from earlier in the day.
> 
> We have a change of plans for the weekend.  We get to do grandparent duty and I'm heading out early to meet the kids to pick up gd for the weekend.  So it's a weekend of fun and playing!  They didn't have to ask me twice.  This is when I'm grateful for the job I have, as my manager is extremely flexible about last minute changes to me coming into work.  But I've also proven that I get my work completed and am a loyal, dependable employee   So Grammie is busy planning things for us to do!
> 
> 
> Yikes.  That can be extremely painful.  I hope your appointment goes well.
> 
> It is great to see the bear population growing!!!  We have lots of bears here as well.  No usually too close to the city, but given that on a clear day we can see the mountains in the backgroud....well, there are bears here.  There actually was a grizzly in one of the outskirt sub-divisions.  They did trap it and take it far away.  Fish and wildlife made a statement that they took it back into the mountainous area - but tagged it to monitor it's whereabouts.  Now THOSE bears -  are not to fool around with.  Black bears - a little loud talking, and acting bigger than your size will usually scare they away.  As long as you are not between a momma and baby, they will give a wide berth around you.
> 
> Hahahaha...kind of like me and cold weather   I can never outdo the brother-in-law.  They live farther north...and I feel for them during the cold months.  Everyone tolerates temps differently.  I despise cold weather, and don't tolerate it well.  Other will be complaining about the +30's we are supposed to get on the weekend...and I will be LOVING it!
> 
> Same here...our homes are made for cold climates.  Once that house heats up - it stays hot!  Air- conditioning is getting more popular in Canada, because we do have warmer summers.  We are good with a portable one and fans!!!!
> 
> That will be my afternoon!  I hope your afternoon goes fast!
> 
> I'm glad you were able to snag some good rates.  Hopefully you find more!
> 
> We are NOT humid here.  So that is something I am not used to when we travel.  If it's too humid...my hair goes up as well.
> 
> Well, it's almost lunch.  I'll be heading out to pick up a few things to help keep gd busy!



Grandma duties this weekend will be lovely! You can spoil her for a couple of days, such fun! 

I think I`d be scared of any bear, but not something I`ve ever had to worry about. Keisha posted a picture a couple of years ago one that was on her property, or maybe the edge.....but heck!!! 

Yes, our home is warm and cosy in the winter with all the insulation we have. Can`t complain.....like you I loathe the cold!! I was born to be warm! Yes, mobile air units work well for us and fans are enough. Our three day heatwave is gone now......lol....

Oh heaven help us from competitive people......sad really. I think we all know someone like that....if you`re warm, they`re warmer, if it`s cold, they`re colder....bla bla.....I switch off now. 

Happy shopping......


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, grandma duty is awesome, Pumpkin. Hope the wind goes away soon. 

Waiting to be legally blind.  At least salon has its AC cranking.  Guess I need to take my hair tie out.  Will feel nice to be pampered.  And be dropped off.  Little one wanted to try to do a Costco run before I’m done my hair appointment. I can wait if she’s a few minutes late. Think she’s going to hit the Starbucks on the way.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> Our three day heatwave is gone now......lol....


bahahaha.  That is usually what ours is too     We don't usually have long periods where it's +30C or higher.  

Slow day...taking my time doing one past paper shuffle, then off to the bank S L O W L Y then head home.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> bahahaha.  That is usually what ours is too     We don't usually have long periods where it's +30C or higher.
> 
> Slow day...taking my time doing one past paper shuffle, then off to the bank S L O W L Y then head home.



lol.....I think our weathers are very similar at times. You get the changes we get too.....30c and higher are indeed rare, and very short lived. 

Enjoy your evening.......





As I mentioned much earlier today.....had a visit to the salon today, a friend popped in tonight and she really liked my cut, so have sent her to try my gal for a change, she has been quite disenchanted with her salon. Massive staff cuts there and she doesn`t feel she`s getting quite the luxury product and experience she was paying for. She`ll like my gal. 

Time for bed......enjoyed one fruity rum punch, but up early again tomorrow as is usual for me. 

Yawning my head off now.....


----------



## keishashadow

Sue M said:


> Did you wear mask in wdw too, in stores, and ride queues?


nope.  Thot the curve had flattened. Silly me.  

i lost count of the number of times grown men (always men for some reason???), literally walking past me the opposite way cluelessly coughed or sneezed into my face…a few times to the point I felt spittle…animals know better

was going to skip dinner as i brought home blizzards for family.  After reading Carole’s account of food, going to rustle the fridge.

charade - im on Two of my DS hippas.  (Which took 3 attempts to not autocorrect to hippos lol).  at the time both worked jobs where they couldn’t take return calls during work hours.  As most doctor offices/hospitals here schedule things on a call back basis, it‘s just easier for me to play secretary for them.  

Lynne - what a coinkydink, you getting hair done within a day of me too lol.  I’m more than a bit too solid blonde this time for my liking.  prefer to see some marked definition.  Naturally, the mr is thrilled with that almost platinum hue.  Men.  salon a bit too chi-chi for my liking with too many hands on my head during the appointment.  I’m of the too many cooks in the kitchen variant.

nice grab on the discounted room for September.  admit I’d be a bit nervous about a move.  Only thing i saw was a suite @ SF for over $600 a night.  Will stay pat but, still look JIK

pumpkin - G duties are the best .  Enjoy


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, hope you find a more like you salon, Keisha. I always like the lady that does my hair, as only she does the color, wash and cut.  No one else.  And with the virus still an issue where I live, stagnated times, as only 2 people being worked on, every time I’ve been there lately. So, me on one side, a guy on the other this time.  And he was done before me, and I was only one in salon until I was paying and done. But feel refreshed, as my hair seemed to grow fast this month.  Had white hair coming in.  Hard to see though, unless close, as my blonde goes along with it. But now, no white hair to see.  But oh so puffy hair with all this humidity. 

With this heat, no one is interested in eating. Iced coffee and an ice cream pop so far.  I guess maybe I’ll make some  grilled cheese sandwiches.  One pan, and easy, and fast. 

Hope all have a lovely night.  92 degrees out, with feels like 98 right now.  Way too hot to want to cook on the grill, or eat outside.  AC makes the house so nice, and not humid inside either. And don’t want to heat up the kitchen, too, so something fast on the stove should fit the bill.  And have good sour pickles to go with those sandwiches. 

Late dinner time.  Later.


----------



## Charade67

Stopping in while waiting for Photoshop to update. I got home this afternoon and took a longer nap than I should have. Then tried to start work, but couldn't get my online textbook to open. I gave up and went to dinner. Now I can access the textbook, but the software is updating. 

Dh had some good news. Sunday night he auditioned for a community theater production of Arsenic and Old Lace. He is going to be playing Teddy. This should be fun.



schumigirl said:


> It`s an amazing attitude to have in this day and age....he thought it was odd you drove that short a distance by yourself???


I really freaked her out one time when I told her that I wouldn't be alone, I would have B with me. I think she was 4 or 5 at the time. People in this town had an odd idea of distance. Once at work they needed someone to pick something up at the vacuum cleaner repair shop. No one would volunteer to go because it was "all the way across town". It was literally about a 10 minute drive. I ended up being the one to go. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> We have a change of plans for the weekend. We get to do grandparent duty and I'm heading out early to meet the kids to pick up gd for the weekend. So it's a weekend of fun and playing! They didn't have to ask me twice. This is when I'm grateful for the job I have, as my manager is extremely flexible about last minute changes to me coming into work. But I've also proven that I get my work completed and am a loyal, dependable employee  So Grammie is busy planning things for us to do!


How fun. I know you will enjoy  your Grammie time.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> We are NOT humid here.


I envy you. You really never get used to the humidity.



schumigirl said:


> I think I`d be scared of any bear, but not something I`ve ever had to worry about. Keisha posted a picture a couple of years ago one that was on her property, or maybe the edge.....but heck!!!


I love bears, but only want to observe them from a safe distance. I think I told y'all about having a bear outside my motel room when we were last in Gatlinburg, TN. We are going again this year for Dh's birthday. I made sure to book a hotel that did not have direct access from outside to the room.



keishashadow said:


> charade - im on Two of my DS hippas. (Which took 3 attempts to not autocorrect to hippos lol). at the time both worked jobs where they couldn’t take return calls during work hours. As most doctor offices/hospitals here schedule things on a call back basis, it‘s just easier for me to play secretary for them.


That actually makes sense. I don't  mind if the clients sign HIPAA waivers to allow someone else to speak on their behalf, but for these 2 they would have been brand new clients with no release  on file yet. 



All the talk about hair appointments reminded me that I need to remind B to make an appointment before she returns to school.  I think her last haircut was last summer before school.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne sadly we have a morning flight On 13th. 9am  so I guess we’ll have a 6am pickup. Yuck. There has been some weird stuff with new booking website you’re directed to and AP discounts showing. I’m using the old windsurfer website. There been some chat on either the resorts thread or rate thread. Sorry you aren’t coming on 12th. Bobbie is coming for dinner! Going to Mama’s at PBH.

Schumi I like the dark grey. We had 2 black vehicles - the Mercedes suv and a Hyundai Sonata. I vowed never to ever get another black vehicle!  Only time they look good is day they’re  washed lol.  My new baby is a deep red with flecks.

Pumpkin I’ll take a black over a grizzly any day of the week!  The Black wandering our neighbourhood has been nick named Yogi lol.

Keisha it IS unbelievable people go around coughing and sneezing without covering up. Gross and so ignorant. Ugh.

Will attempt to catch up more later!


----------



## Charade67

Ever have one of those days where something strikes you as really funny and you just can’t stop laughing? This came across my Facebook feed tonight. I laughed way too long and hard at this. 



It didn’t help that Dh started narrating a mock Kentucky Derby with “Tom Brady’s Wife” in the lead.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> nope.  Thot the curve had flattened. Silly me.
> 
> i lost count of the number of times grown men (always men for some reason???), literally walking past me the opposite way cluelessly coughed or sneezed into my face…a few times to the point I felt spittle…animals know better
> 
> was going to skip dinner as i brought home blizzards for family.  After reading Carole’s account of food, going to rustle the fridge.
> 
> charade - im on Two of my DS hippas.  (Which took 3 attempts to not autocorrect to hippos lol).  at the time both worked jobs where they couldn’t take return calls during work hours.  As most doctor offices/hospitals here schedule things on a call back basis, it‘s just easier for me to play secretary for them.
> 
> Lynne -* what a coinkydink, you getting hair done within a day of me too lol.*  I’m more than a bit too solid blonde this time for my liking.  prefer to see some marked definition.  Naturally, the mr is thrilled with that almost platinum hue.  Men.  salon a bit too chi-chi for my liking with too many hands on my head during the appointment.  I’m of the too many cooks in the kitchen variant.
> 
> nice grab on the discounted room for September.  admit I’d be a bit nervous about a move.  Only thing i saw was a suite @ SF for over $600 a night.  Will stay pat but, still look JIK
> 
> pumpkin - G duties are the best .  Enjoy




lol.....love it!!!! 

I`m picturing you "rustling" the fridge.....certainly evokes an image!!!

Your hair will be back to normal before you know it. Glad the mister likes it though!!! Chi Chi lol.......




Charade67 said:


> Stopping in while waiting for Photoshop to update. I got home this afternoon and took a longer nap than I should have. Then tried to start work, but couldn't get my online textbook to open. I gave up and went to dinner. Now I can access the textbook, but the software is updating.
> 
> Dh had some good news. Sunday night he auditioned for a community theater production of Arsenic and Old Lace. He is going to be playing Teddy. This should be fun.
> 
> 
> I really freaked her out one time when I told her that I wouldn't be alone, I would have B with me. I think she was 4 or 5 at the time. People in this town had an odd idea of distance. Once at work they needed someone to pick something up at the vacuum cleaner repair shop. No one would volunteer to go because it was "all the way across town". It was literally about a 10 minute drive. I ended up being the one to go.
> 
> 
> How fun. I know you will enjoy  your Grammie time.
> 
> 
> I envy you. You really never get used to the humidity.
> 
> 
> I love bears, but only want to observe them from a safe distance. I think I told y'all about having a bear outside my motel room when we were last in Gatlinburg, TN. We are going again this year for Dh's birthday. I made sure to book a hotel that did not have direct access from outside to the room.
> 
> 
> That actually makes sense. I don't  mind if the clients sign HIPAA waivers to allow someone else to speak on their behalf, but for these 2 they would have been brand new clients with no release  on file yet.
> 
> 
> 
> All the talk about hair appointments reminded me that I need to remind B to make an appointment before she returns to school.  I think her last haircut was last summer before school.




Love Arsenic and Old Lace, a classic. I`m sure he`ll have great fun playing that part. 

You`d think in America distance would be of no issue considering the size of the country!! Americans we know think nothing of distance usually. 

I love driving up to Svotland and have done it on my own several times, no issues there driving 7-8 hours....long as I have 80`s music I`m fine!! I do prefer company though and much prefer if Tom is there. 

I do remember that bear at the hotel.......wow! Yes, good idea to have that style of room instead of an outdoor one. 





Sue M said:


> Schumi I like the dark grey. We had 2 black vehicles - the Mercedes suv and a Hyundai Sonata. I vowed never to ever get another black vehicle!  Only time they look good is day they’re  washed lol.  My new baby is a deep red with flecks.




I don`t know, all our Mercedes were black except one, well maybe two and it never looked bad. Now white.....I`d never have a white car. Neither of us like coloured cars in general, tend to stick to black, grey or the classic Mercedes silver which was our first Merc many moons ago. I`m glad you are happy with yours though, it is a nice car.

I think this car suits black or grey. Someone has a beige one somewhere, looks like a base colour and is not pretty. I`m surprised they did it. 






Gorgeous morning here. Much cooler than it was thankfully, but still hot enough for us over here. 

Up early and walked 7 miles. With a lovely little breeze it didn`t even feel like we had walked any distance at all. Met up with some friends for the walk and we laughed at one of them (kindly) when she said she didn`t know what the Lou Reed song Walk on the Wild side was all about.......

She`s so funny!! The song was on our tv in the kitchen when they were in last time and it was mentioned this morning, which is why we were talking about it....odd chat for a walk!! 

Weird sky this morning, but as it was hot at this point we were all glad of the cloud! 











​
Lunch is turkey slices with salad, dinner is cooking on the grill.......got a delivery coming soon from butcher and one from the grocery store for staples and store cupboard, should be here soon. 

Lazy afternoon in the garden again for us........I was going to visit my friend Felicity for an hour this afternoon but the vegan sister is home for a bit and she has an annexe at her home where she stays in this country as she works in Paris. Avoid her like the plague usually as she is so competitive about every....single.....thing!!!

If I broke a leg, she`d have broken 2, if I do something she`s done it too......can`t abide her, but her sister is one of my closest friends, so we fake nice when we do meet.......lol.......



























Happy Thirsty Thursday 



​


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, some people still can’t spell a name right, Charade.  I actually joined Facebook, as only way I get to see my nephew’s kids most of the time.  They rarely come to visit.  But I do sometimes enjoy the stupid stuff they add to my feed.  I got a way too good laugh at one last month.  Hope your toe is okay now.  

Sue, ugh, those early flights.  Just know we will be at our airport around 3:30am, so both kids and I will be up and ready around 2:30am.  That time of night, should only take us about 45 minutes to the airport.  If the highway is clear, will take as long to get to that highway, as on it.  Hehe, may see ya at MCO.  Our SW flight is to land at 7:30am.  Yeah, already coming in a day earlier, due to no nonstop flights. Week day flights seem to be none nonstop.  Last year, little one could go on no stop flights on a Thursday to Monday.  This year, she wanted to join me again for a few days in September.  There are not any no stop flights on week days.  Hence, she’s still deciding to fly in and out with me, on Sunday to Saturday.  Sad to miss your dinner with Bobbie.  Hope one day, we can get together for a meal and chat.

Ah, very nice picture of the sea. Schumi.  Yeah, we are warm this morning too.  Heat Advisory issued today.  

Weather.  Summer is here.  78 degrees, with it so humid, saying will feel like 85 right now.  That high humidity, weather lady said chance of seeing some rain around lunchtimes. I do have an umbrella if my lunchtime walk has that rain.  If it does rain, hope it draws some of the humidity out of the air.  Though even with clouds to arrive in the afternoon, still the temp will rise to 96 degrees, the high temp for today. Steamy, anyone?   

This, tea for me, and hear the AC still on.  Not as loud, but thankfully still most pleasant temp inside the home.  

Hope all have a drink in the hand today.  No matter the weather, good to enjoy a drink.  And how perfect a day to remember to keep hydrated.  A most terrific Thirsty Thursday to all.


----------



## schumigirl

I`m glad I reminded myself what day it is.....otherwise I`d be confused.

Got my usual Friday flower delivery from my husband today as the florist is having tomorrow off for a wedding.....wonder if she did the flowers.....lol.....so now I`ll be convinced it`s Friday rest of the day. 

Lovely afternoon here again. There`s some work going on in the fields to the side of us.....it`s not disturbing us at all, but we see more wildlife around when they do anything around the woods or fields. 

We`ve left water and cat food out for the hedgehogs, we`ve seen more of them last few weeks and during the day too which means they`re looking for food or water. Some foxes have been wandering close too, so hopefully all the water will help as it`s bone dry around the UK. We need some rain. 

Time for mid afternoon pot of tea.....think I heard the kettle clicking on as I passed the kitchen a few minutes ago.


----------



## Sue M

Charade congrats to your husband for landing the role!  

Lynne that would be fun if we ran into each other at MCO!  I have a direct flight into SeaTac. Then the 3hr drive home across the border!  i booked out of SeaTac for #1- cheaper flight. US has less taxes and #2- we didn’t have to go thru the hassle with Covid testing and extra expense of that. But now rules changed and no testing for flights!  
We usually do take the 5:45pm flight home to enjoy having part of last day there, but driving down we’re overnighting at my sister-in-law’s nephews house and leaving vehicle there. His wife is picking me up at the airport and didn’t want her to have to go pick me up at 10pm so I booked earlier flight!  Bad enough I have an early flight down at 9am so she’ll have to drive us to airport at 6 am!  

Schumi I agree, beige is an awful colour for any car!  Yuck.  My husband doesn’t like many colours for cars either. But his prior Mercedes was that dark green that was very nice.  
Beautiful ocean photo!

Another sunny day!  Temps have been in high 70’s - low 80’s but heating up. By next Tuesday in 90’s. Can’t complain seeing how Europe is now.  Last year’s Heat Dome here is still fresh in my memory. 
And I welcome the 90’s next week, will help me climatize to Florida!  We’ve had a cooler than normal summer this year!  

Going to start sifting thru clothes I want to take so I can get them washed and hung out to dry. Then I’ll lay them out so ready to pack.  So much going on here. Saturday we’re celebrating oldest daughters birthday. Youngest and I are taking her kayaking in the afternoon, then bbq dinner back at the house. Burgers have been requested. Her birthday is actually the day before we leave.  
Then Monday is a friends birthday lunch!  And have my pre-trip mani pedi in the morning.  Wednesday hair and Thursday massage therapist. My bursitis in my hip is really acting up so want to get that dealt with before we leave! 

 Friday we hit the road to Seattle and nephews house. Will make a few stops along the way. There’s a Premuim Outlet just off I-5 my car has been known to decide to make a stop lol. And we’re planning on grabbing an early lunch at our fav Mexican place. 
We’ll be having dinner out with our extended family outside of Seattle.  They used to live here but he worked for Microsoft and they transferred him to Seattle campus. He’s now with another software company but they’ve stayed down there. They want to move back here when he retires but they think their kids may stay in Washington. They were born there so it’s been home to them.

Lynne it’s strange you have no AP rates For your dates. I just put in arbitrary dates for the week after me and nothing!  When I had to change my dates due to flight changes I booked CB for 1 night too. I love their food court!  They have a great International Grille section. Very good. I had dinner after landing there. During my SF stay I plan on trotting across to CB for another meal!


----------



## keishashadow

Site glitchy for me this am as to quoting



schumigirl said:


> we laughed at one of them (kindly) when she said she didn`t know what the Lou Reed song Walk on the Wild side was all about.....


Doo do doo do doo do do doo...
ear worm inserted firmly in brain now; thanks? Lol

we currently have 2 black vehicles, as were all expect for when spent a decade in mini-van hell and most had that dreadful looking fake-woodie panel.

otherwise, one silver and of course, red for anything small & sporty  

lynne i predict you are going to hear, repeatedly…

”your flight is so early, why not just stay up”.  

got to the point I’d counter and ask if they had ever tried that tactic out lol.  No a single one of them doling out that free & accurate advice had

charade - no idea your husband did theater, cool.  i know zip about Gatlinburg. Ruled it out long ago as so out of the way from our major highway system.  don’t think we Can get there from here lol. 

GD has a meet in Jekyll Island, GA this winter.  Would have to fly into savannah or Jacksonville best i can determine.  Looks pretty there, just Too convoluted for my liking.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Schumi I agree, beige is an awful colour for any car!  Yuck.  My husband doesn’t like many colours for cars either. But his prior Mercedes was that dark green that was very nice.
> Beautiful ocean photo!
> 
> Another sunny day!  Temps have been in high 70’s - low 80’s but heating up. By next Tuesday in 90’s. Can’t complain seeing how Europe is now.  Last year’s Heat Dome here is still fresh in my memory.
> And I welcome the 90’s next week, will help me climatize to Florida!  We’ve had a cooler than normal summer this year!
> 
> 
> Friday we hit the road to Seattle and nephews house. Will make a few stops along the way. There’s a Premuim Outlet just off I-5 my car has been known to decide to make a stop lol. And we’re planning on grabbing an early lunch at our fav Mexican place.
> We’ll be having dinner out with our extended family outside of Seattle.  They used to live here but he worked for Microsoft and they transferred him to Seattle campus. He’s now with another software company but they’ve stayed down there. They want to move back here when he retires but they think their kids may stay in Washington. They were born there so it’s been home to them.




Not a fan of green anything lol....but I`m told I`m odd like that!!!

Yes, beige is horrible, this isn`t even just beige....just looks like they haven`t give it a final shiny coat, I`m surprised at Porsche, but you can take any colour to them and they`ll do your car any colour you like....for a price of course! Some cars should only be finished in certain colours.

Sounds like a nice weekend planned with nephew. Hope you have a safe journey.

Funny you mention Microsoft, they just came up in conversation I was having with mac.....I forget what we were talking about though!!







keishashadow said:


> Site glitchy for me this am as to quoting
> 
> 
> Doo do doo do doo do do doo...
> ear worm inserted firmly in brain now; thanks? Lol
> 
> we currently have 2 black vehicles, as were all expect for when spent a decade in mini-van hell and most had that dreadful looking fake-woodie panel.
> 
> otherwise, one silver and of course, red for anything small & sporty
> 
> GD has a meet in Jekyll Island, GA this winter.  Would have to fly into savannah or Jacksonville best i can determine.  Looks pretty there, just Too convoluted for my liking.



lol.....yes, once it`s in there, you can`t get rid of it. I`ve been listening to Dr Hook this past couple of hours......that smooth classic.... Spending the night together woah woah- oh yeaahh......cannot get it out of my head now!! Love Dr Hook!!

Black cars are so nice in the right vehicle. Yours suit black, love your middle son`s car if I`m remembering correctly. Kyle has a black Mercedes and it looks spectacular in his, and he does keep it shining!!

Ferrari`s should be red!    Beep Beep.....

Savannah sounds like a beautiful place to see.






Anyone watching Virgin River?

Thinking of watching it but thinking it sounds an awful lot like Hart of Dixie from a few years ago.


macraven, Tink1957 and Robbie........


----------



## Sue M

Keisha I’ve had plenty of early 6am flights having to wake up at 3am for   And not once did I stay up all night! Even if I can eek in 3 hrs of sleep  it’s worth it! Once I just relied on my Apple Watch to wake me, slept right thru it. Husband wakes me up- don’t you have a flight? Never jettisoned myself out of bed so fast. Won’t make that mistake again!

Schumi ooooo Dr Hook what a blast from the past!  Used to listen to him too!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Keisha I’ve had plenty of early 6am flights having to wake up at 3am for   And not once did I stay up all night! Even if I can eek in 3 hrs of sleep  it’s worth it! Once I just relied on my Apple Watch to wake me, slept right thru it. Husband wakes me up- don’t you have a flight? Never jettisoned myself out of bed so fast. Won’t make that mistake again!
> 
> Schumi ooooo Dr Hook what a blast from the past!  Used to listen to him too!









 ​Yep, Dr Hook.....classics.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, as long as I know I have to get up, I’ll still set an alarm, but will try to get some sleep that night before.  Good thing, I took that before day Friday off, so can be a lazy day to not get moving fast. And packing all but last minute stuff.  Kids, I assume will stay up all night.  Little one certainly goes to bed very late now anyway.  Older one works, but since he has a late morning start, he’ll go back to bed after dropping us off, as I assume traffic won’t be bad on his returning drive either.  Biggest issue, is probably big trucks on that highway we use. But they stay in the slower lane, and usually that highway goes fast on odd hours.  Rush hour, can be a crap shoot as highway goes down to two lanes from three to connect to the highway that we access the airport from.  I’m thinking speedy both ways.  

Truthfully, I don’t mind an early going to flight.  Have the rest of the day to enjoy, then crash and take our time getting up the next day.  We will stop to get soda and snacks, and maybe even get some breakfast too, before checking into the hotel.  I almost always book a rental car.  We enjoy eating in the neighborhoods’ restaurants, and like to stroll in the mall, and do a Target or Walmart run if we need anything else.  

Ack, almost time for lunch, and the sun is out.  No need for an umbrella. Saying now South of us, and maybe a chance mid afternoon instead. Whatever.  Thinking of enjoying the late night time zoo hours for members only.  Hoping to get little one wanting to do it with me.  Will be hot, but they will have sone building open, and those do have AC. Even animals and birds like the cool inside.  

Hope all are doing good.


----------



## schumigirl

Who says I`m not good with technology....... 

Managed by myself to sync new phone with Garmin watch, the car and did something so pictures would be synced up with something else,  I`m just not quite sure what though......maybe I`m not so good with technology after all!!!

Lots of notifications going off so must have done something right!!

Time to go marinade some meats for us to eat off the grill later.......make salad, cous cous and make up some marinades.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's thirsty Thursday

There is a small pile of papers to shuffle today.  Not too much, so it should go fast today.

I am in Grammie mode and ready for gd's visit lol.  Snacks and treats are bought.  I had to go buy a new doll for her to play with as she loved the last one I bought for their last visit - she took it home   So I needed another one for her to play with.  We will be busy, as the weather is going to be beautiful.  It will be a good weekend to be out and about enjoying our area.  

There was talk of a good hair dresser!  They are definitely worth their weight in gold!   I have had a few horrible haircuts while trying to find a new one.  My gal now, she opened a school (and still is doing hair as well after school hours) and asked if I would be interested in having services done by her students.  It was a very fast NOPE!!!  I come to relax, not watch or guide them from making mistakes if the instructor is not near by.  I have had way too many horrible haircuts to chance it anymore.  I actually have an appointment next week for a baylage color again.  I only get it done once a year...and I color my roots inbetween.  

@Charade67  - Great news for the dh!  That's awesome.  I also have travelled and do many things by myself.  In recent years, not much travelling without dh, but when the kids were smaller I would drag them everywhere.  I will do what I want to do,,,I don't need a male companion along with me  

As for travelling distances...we have always traveled long distances.   We moved away from our hometown when we were 20, so travelling for us was normal.  NOW...the reverse for people in our hometown....they don't travel - anywhere.  It seems there is a mentality about travelling as well.  It is so weird.  Even my parents think like that.  They will do the 11 hr drive to see us maybe once a year - if that!  It's like pulling teeth.  We are expected to make the trip to see them.  Needless to say, we don't go often.  We used to when the kids were younger, but I stopped when I realized that it was only happening one way.  Sadly, I am no close with my family because of that.  We live here with dh's family close, but we are much closer with dh's family than mine.  They make time for us and vice versa.  My family doesn't do that sadly.  

I love that nice deep burgundy red for vehicles   My Izzy is a nice navy blue...which washes great.  Dh's truck is that darker grey...it's ok.  It is the only thing we don't like about the truck.   We had black once...NOPE...not ever again.  Our last truck was white, and that was good as it didn't look dirty fast.  

Well, I should get started shuffling some papers.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's thirsty Thursday
> 
> There is a small pile of papers to shuffle today.  Not too much, so it should go fast today.
> 
> I am in Grammie mode and ready for gd's visit lol.  Snacks and treats are bought.  I had to go buy a new doll for her to play with as she loved the last one I bought for their last visit - she took it home   So I needed another one for her to play with.  We will be busy, as the weather is going to be beautiful.  It will be a good weekend to be out and about enjoying our area.
> 
> There was talk of a good hair dresser!  They are definitely worth their weight in gold!   I have had a few horrible haircuts while trying to find a new one.  My gal now, she opened a school (and still is doing hair as well after school hours) and asked if I would be interested in having services done by her students.  It was a very fast NOPE!!!  I come to relax, not watch or guide them from making mistakes if the instructor is not near by.  I have had way too many horrible haircuts to chance it anymore.  I actually have an appointment next week for a baylage color again.  I only get it done once a year...and I color my roots inbetween.
> 
> @Charade67  - Great news for the dh!  That's awesome.  I also have travelled and do many things by myself.  In recent years, not much travelling without dh, but when the kids were smaller I would drag them everywhere.  I will do what I want to do,,,I don't need a male companion along with me
> 
> As for travelling distances...we have always traveled long distances.   We moved away from our hometown when we were 20, so travelling for us was normal.  NOW...the reverse for people in our hometown....they don't travel - anywhere.  It seems there is a mentality about travelling as well.  It is so weird.  Even my parents think like that.  They will do the 11 hr drive to see us maybe once a year - if that!  It's like pulling teeth.  We are expected to make the trip to see them.  Needless to say, we don't go often.  We used to when the kids were younger, but I stopped when I realized that it was only happening one way.  Sadly, I am no close with my family because of that.  We live here with dh's family close, but we are much closer with dh's family than mine.  They make time for us and vice versa.  My family doesn't do that sadly.
> 
> I love that nice deep burgundy red for vehicles   My Izzy is a nice navy blue...which washes great.  Dh's truck is that darker grey...it's ok.  It is the only thing we don't like about the truck.   We had black once...NOPE...not ever again.  Our last truck was white, and that was good as it didn't look dirty fast.
> 
> Well, I should get started shuffling some papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



We found the opposite Pumpkin, we always got compliments on how clean and sparkly our black cars were. Loved them all and would have had black again except we just wanted a change. Never had a white car and never will. 

One friend has a white Audi and it looks older than it is, almost cream when it needs washing, which is constantly. We did have ours washed a lot though.

Deep Burgundy suits the Jaguar like a treat, some cars do look better than others in certain colours. 

I agree, no students on my hair. I want 3 plus hours of relaxation and pampering. Some folks are in and out quickly, they seem to not mind trainees. 

Glad you`re going to have lovely weather for your little GD this weekend, it does make a difference when you can get out and about in the sunshine. 





Just had a call from a barred number telling me my computer is under attack and they need me to go through some security details.......lol.....like that`s going to happen. 

It`s ridiculous that barred numbers can still get through. Because they are registered in countries like India, they can`t stop them. I won`t get rid of our landline though. 

Getting peckish now......almost time to start dinner.......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

sending @macraven  some healing dust.  I hope that your feeling ok.  I haven't seen you post in a bit again.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> sending @macraven  some healing dust.  I hope that your feeling ok.  I haven't seen you post in a bit again.



She`s doing ok Pumpkin.

I`ll let her know you asked after her......


----------



## Lynne G

Oh the zoo was nice, but oh so hot.  Was perfect, as they were feeding most of the animals, so all were out.  Here’s some pictures of what we saw, as hehe, tiger was smart being in the water, croc just chilling, snake view for you, hello cute turtle, so cute red panda, had just taken a drink, sloth just hanging loose, and little money just had grabbed some food, and was chilling for a minute.


A what for dinner?  No one hungry.  Guess some cold water from the refrigerator, and getting into our ice cream.  Will decide on real food later.  Just too hot.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> We will stop to get soda and snacks, and maybe even get some breakfast too, before checking into the hotel. I almost always book a rental car.


Catch any breaks in the rates yet?  

If last trip was a week vs the 2 we were charged it’d have been one of the better ones the last few years 

The minivan price coming up is obscene.  Appears 7 seaters are a vanishing breed.  Nervous to book a full sized suv as I’ve seen them without that bench seat.  


schumigirl said:


> Deep Burgundy suits the Jaguar like a treat


I’m old enough to remember when they were that same forest green as the Cadillac Seville I favored then lol.  


schumigirl said:


> Just had a call from a barred number telling me my computer is under attack and they need me to go through some security details.......lol.....like that`s going to happen.


They prefer debit cards I hear lol 


Lynne G said:


> tiger was smart being in the water,


He looks woozy


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

FYI guys, for those planning a May 2023 trip, just saw more ST rates open up for EP hotels. I had two ressies prior, a club room at HRH and a 2Q GV at PBH, but was waiting on a 2Q GV at HRH with a ST rate. Was just able to book one, so I'll be releasing my other two reservations as soon as I see it on my CC. Lowest I saw was $285 for a 2Q standard at RPR on weekdays.


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin I’m loving my dark red Rav4. I’m trying to call her Scarlet but youngest daughter  keeps calling her Daisy  
Need to wash her. So much pollen in the air.  Doing the hand wash lol. Husband needs to take his black SUV thru the wash. Maybe he’ll do it tomorrow as it’s on the way to where he’s heading.

Keisha our last SUV was the dark British Racing Green I think they called it. Loved that colour!
yes, car rentals are crazy high!  Yikes. I go thru Costco and have suv reserved for next March.  it was cheaper than a sedan!  Will keep checking prices.

Schumi I sometimes get calls from “Microsoft” telling me I have a virus!  Once I decided to play around up to a point to see where it would go plus I love wasting their time!  They wanted me to click on a button that would give them access to my computer!  Ha.

Time to throw together a salad. Pork chops going on the grill soon. R


----------



## Robo56

Good Thursday evening Sans family 


Read back a number of pages to catch-up.



Lynne G said:


> Robo, fabulous you had fun with your grandson, and your dad enjoyed time with family. Hoping all is well, and getting some restful time sipping coffee in your HHN cup. SF is a pretty hotel, and have always enjoyed my stay there. Will be there almost all my time in September.



We had a nice trip. I will be at Portofino for HHN trip.



schumigirl said:


> And happy to hear your dad had a lovely trip too, would have done him the world of good to see you all.



He did have a nice time. Thank you . I was so glad it all worked out and he was able to go.



schumigirl said:


> Oh that darn squirrel.......where`s pest control when you need it.......



LOL......I remember you saying when you were there in December how Earl the Squirrel was not your favorite. I saw those items in the Christmas Store and had a chuckle.



Sue M said:


> Robo great pics! First 6 days we’re at SF in lagoon view. I hope to get a similar view. Was this Guest house 3?'
> Sounds like a successful trip! And nice for your dad to get a visit in with his


I really like the Lagoon View rooms over the pool view. It was guest house 2.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Your pictures were great! It sounds like it was a good trip!


It was thank you.



Sue M said:


> I think I may be feeling the Florida humidity this time though as we’ve had a cooler than normal spring and summer hasn been really hot. Definitely nothing like last year


Make sure to stay hydrated and cool off as needed. I saw more younger folks having issues with heat this trip. I was able to step in and assist a young lady at Disney Springs. Staff at the restaurant were very helpful with ice and water while emergent care was on the way.




Charade67 said:


> You all know that I detest both the Florida heat and humidity. The humidity and my hair do not get along. I'm still planning to visit in September though. I'm hoping that I will be able to take some pictures during that trip that I can use for my digital photography class.



My hair reacts to the humidity too. Just one of those things. The mornings sometimes in September can be very pleasant.
.
There are lots of fun picture opportunities in the Parks. Hope you are able to find some fun shots for your editing class.



I think I am fine for the most part but i do have moments of “why did i walk into this room and why do I have an empty cup in my hand.”

The medical community has named it Covid Brain. I experienced that while sick with Covid as did my sister. Hang in there Mac. It will get better.



schumigirl said:


> So, yes, being a couple is still so important when you`ve been together a long time.....we consider ourselves very lucky to still be like that.



I agree. I always like to hear of couples who are as much in love as the day they married.

 Hubby and I often say it does not feel like we have been married as long as we have. He is still my knight in shining armor.



Charade67 said:


> I'm always amazed when I see women at the parks who looked like they just stepped out of a salon. It's no makeup and ponytails for me.


I’am a no frills kinda gal in the parks too, especially when it’s hot out.




NashvilleTrio said:


> Speaking of covid, my family and I were able to take a wonderful vacation back in May over to Italy, Greece and Turkey. However, at the end of our trip, my hubby and son both tested positive. Sooooo, they were not able to fly home as scheduled. Neither of them had severe symptoms, but that just kinda put a damper on the whole trip.
> I flew home on time, was able to pick up our fur baby and get back to work. But the guys had to stay another week


Not a way you would want to extend a vacation. Hope your fellas  are doing better.




macraven said:


> Well I am doing okay but Mr Mac has covid again
> He first h


Wow......Two bouts of Covid back to back. Hope you both get to feeling better real soon.




schumigirl said:


> Big hello to mac, Janet , Robo and our Vicki who hasn`t posted in a long time.....


Thank you for the big hello. Lots been going on here.




keishashadow said:


> Hey all. Rejoining humanity, two more days of the 10 days isolation period for me. Not the souvenir I wanted to bring back from the great state of FL


Sorry to hear you picked up Covid on vacation. Hope you feel better soon.




keishashadow said:


> great seats again!
> 
> 
> nothing like a FL sunset


Great happy vacation pictures.



Schumi wow.......108 degrees. That is hotttttttt




Charade67 said:


> They finally released AP rates for my September visit. Unfortunately the only rooms available at Sapphire Falls are hospitality suits. I guess I will just stick with my savvy traveler rate for now.



AP rates have been fleeting and rare. Might be more possible  options in August.




schumigirl said:


> Yes, insane weather for us....we never have anything like that usually, and glad it`s gone to be honest. Yes, Brize Norton and a couple of other airports had melting tarmac....our country prepares for much cooler weather as it`s what we`re used to. We`re lucky here we don`t usually get extremes of heat like the South or extreme cold as you see in Canada. This is very unusual.



Are your air con units able to keep your house cool.



Charade67 said:


> A lot of people are surprised when I tell them I’m taking a trip by myself.


I enjoy trips with family and by myself both.

I actually enjoy long drives by myself. I turn the music I like on and rock the miles away.

 I will admit since I have had Covid I do get a little more fatigued then I did in the past.  A good rest puts things right usually.




schumigirl said:


> Had rather a nice day today. Weather has cooled nicely where we can function normally again.


Glad to hear the weather is cooling down.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Dh had some good news. Sunday night he auditioned for a community theater production of Arsenic and Old Lace. He is going to be playing Teddy. This should be fun.


Congratulations to your hubby on his acting role.




schumigirl said:


> Lazy afternoon in the garden again for us........I was going to visit my friend Felicity for an hour this afternoon but the vegan sister is home for a bit and she has an annexe at her home where she stays in this country as she works in Paris. Avoid her like the plague usually as she is so competitive about every....single.....thing!!!
> 
> If I broke a leg, she`d have broken 2, if I do something she`s done it too......can`t abide her, but her sister is one of my closest friends, so we fake nice when we do meet.......lol.......


LOL......I remember you sharing about your friends sister’s competitiveness in the past. Strange that she feels the need to compete on every level with other people.

Great you have a sense of humor about her.


Pumpkin enjoy your Grammie time. Those little ones are so precious.


Lynne nice pics of the zoo.


Schumi and hubby congratulations on your new vehicle purchase. I’am sure it will be a beauty.

Having to wait a little for it will make it all the sweeter when it finally arrives.



I have been busy. Well for me busy. Returned back from our trip and my dad stayed on for a few more days. He left the 11th in the morning. Then my hubby’s brother and his wife came in Monday evening. They also like to stay in the same guest room my dad was in so I had to rush and clean room, change sheets and clean bathroom and prepare food for their visit.

They left Wednesday morning. Then grandson in Kentucky invited us to come down and go out on his new boat on Kentucky Lake for a couple of days. I was lucky enough to get a reservation at a cute little hotel we have stayed at before for a couple of nights.

We left for Kentucky Lake early Friday morning and came back home late Sunday after a nice dinner meal with all our family in Kentucky.

I watched sweet little J on Monday and Tuesday.

Yesterday evening we went out dinner to celebrate granddaughters 25th birthday.



It was hot here today. Schumi send some of that cooler weather our way please.

Today I went to grandsons college orientation. He will be attending  the same University granddaughter attended. My Alma Mater University of Southern Indiana. It was an all day event. I did this with granddaughter a number of years ago to.

At this point he has chosen degree path in Engineering. They do not have to select the exact field ie..electrical or Mechanical or other until   Second year.

He accomplished a lot today. He actually ran into a number of his fellow high school friends that will also be attending University this coming Fall.

Our next job is to search for a laptop that will meet his needs. We have a nephew who is computer engineer so we will get his input and go from there.

P is the youngest and the last grandchild we are putting through college. Our other grandchildren are all settled in their professions.

He is really excited to be going to college.

Nana is tired this evening. Hoping for a good nights sleep.


Shout out to Sue, Monyk, Tink, Patty, Bobbie68 and all the Sans family.


Have a wonderful Thursday evening.


----------



## Sue M

well I’m back!  Dinner was nice. Pork chop from fav butcher, always good. Salad and some cottage cheese. Too hot for hot sides!  

Lynne fantastic zoo pics. Love the tiger keeping cool!  

Robo glad family trip was nice!  Happy 21st to your grand daughter   And very exciting times for your grandson!

Im looking forward to the lagoon view at SF and put request in for theme park view!  Then on to PBH have garden view there and request in for West Wing. Fingers crossed.
I do plan on staying hydrated, always do. I ordered collapsible water bottles for this trip from Amazon. I’m going to try to go bagless for as much as I can this trip so I don’t have to bother with lockers. Collapsible bottle should fit in waist pack.  I’ll see how it goes. Usually I have my refillable UOAP mug attached to string bag by carabiner. I’m still bringing it so will see how it goes. May do combination of the 2.

Charade next Feb will be the first solo trip I’ve done to the parks. Going for a week to PBH before I drive down south for nephews wedding. Already have my fav spot in Deerfield Beach booked!  Daughters will join me the week of the wedding. My usual travel buddies are not available!  

Well laundry still out on the line!  Hung out around 5:00pm. It’s only 6:30 here now. It’s warm out so hopefully will dry. My daughter scooped me for the washing machine today!  
I’m looking out at all the clothes and already know it’s too much!  Ugh. I just can’t seem to help myself. Hello my name is Sue. I’ve been an over packer all my life!  Lol. 
Maybe tomorrow I can part with a few items!  Maybe  

Can’t believe a week tomorrow we’re on our way!  Really looking forward to it. And I get to have dinner with Patty at beginning of trip and Bobby at end of trip!  So yay!  Always happy to meet up with fellow homies. 
Also have to start downloading some shows for my flight.  

Leaving the night light on


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Not too much going on here today. I went to see the podiatrist this morning. In addition to the mild bursitis I also have a bunionette on my little toe.  The doctor said that since it isn't causing me any pain right now the best thing to do is use an anti-inflammatory medication when it bothers me.  I asked about walking at Universal and he suggested using a bunion pad. 

This week's Photoshop project is more challenging than the others and not as fun. We have to remove objects from 3 different photos. Here is the one I am working on now.

Before:


After:



I can already see where I need to make some touch ups.




schumigirl said:


> You`d think in America distance would be of no issue considering the size of the country!! Americans we know think nothing of distance usually.


This was in one of those small towns where many of the people were born there and never left. Some of them had no concept of real distance.




schumigirl said:


> If I broke a leg, she`d have broken 2, if I do something she`s done it too....


I used to have a coworker like that. Such an odd thing to be competitive about. 


Sue M said:


> Charade congrats to your husband for landing the role!


Thank. I think he is going to have a lot of fun with it.



Sue M said:


> Saturday we’re celebrating oldest daughters birthday.


Happy birthday to her. 



keishashadow said:


> no idea your husband did theater, cool. i know zip about Gatlinburg. Ruled it out long ago as so out of the way from our major highway system. don’t think we Can get there from here lol.


He loves theater. He prefers to play the villain, but I think Teddy is a better role. 
Gatlinburg is a fun little kitschy town. A bit of a tourist trap really, but dh loves it.



schumigirl said:


> Savannah sounds like a beautiful place to see.


Savannah is a nice place to visit. Lots of history there.  Also fun to visit if you have an associations with the Girl Scouts. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> As for travelling distances...we have always traveled long distances. We moved away from our hometown when we were 20, so travelling for us was normal. NOW...the reverse for people in our hometown....they don't travel - anywhere. It seems there is a mentality about travelling as well. It is so weird. Even my parents think like that. They will do the 11 hr drive to see us maybe once a year - if that! It's like pulling teeth. We are expected to make the trip to see them. Needless to say, we don't go often. We used to when the kids were younger, but I stopped when I realized that it was only happening one way. Sadly, I am no close with my family because of that. We live here with dh's family close, but we are much closer with dh's family than mine. They make time for us and vice versa. My family doesn't do that sadly.


Since we moved away from family my mother has visited me once, and my sister has visited me once. (Back when B was born). I am always the one who has to do the traveling if I want to see family.  My sister once complained that she doesn't see me very often. I reminded her that Delta flies in both directions. 



schumigirl said:


> Just had a call from a barred number telling me my computer is under attack and they need me to go through some security details.......lol.....like that`s going to happen.



I love it when I get calls from "Microsoft". They usually hang up on me when I tell them we have Macs. 



Lynne G said:


> Here’s some pictures of what we saw, as hehe, tiger was smart being in the water, croc just chilling, snake view for you, hello cute turtle, so cute red panda, had just taken a drink, sloth just hanging loose, and little money just had grabbed some food, and was chilling for a minute.


You got some of my favorite animals - the tiger, red panda, and sloth. 



Robo56 said:


> I think I am fine for the most part but i do have moments of “why did i walk into this room and why do I have an empty cup in my hand.”
> 
> The medical community has named it Covid Brain.


I had that condition 22 years ago, but It was called pregnancy brain then.



Robo56 said:


> AP rates have been fleeting and rare. Might be more possible options in August.


I'm okay with the rate I have, but I am going to keep checking and see if I can get something lower.  I'm trying to be a little more frugal since we are planning a big trip in June. 



Robo56 said:


> Yesterday evening we went out dinner to celebrate granddaughters 25th birthday.


Happy birthday to her. 



Sue M said:


> Charade next Feb will be the first solo trip I’ve done to the parks.


I think you will enjoy it. I loved being able to do what I wanted and at my own pace. It was also nice not having to hold  other's stuff  while they rode rides I didn't want to ride. 


I'll do a belated entry into the car discussion. I have had red, while, black, blue, and burgundy cars.  I do not want to have another black or white car. The black car seemed to get hotter than the others and the white car never looked clean on the outside. My current car is a very dark blue.

Time to get some sleep.


----------



## Lynne G

Nope, no lower rates to be found for both my trips.  Am glad I got the ST rate for the PB this August when I did.  At least got the CB at AP rate for our first night, and the first three nights at SF before my ST stay at SF in September. I will keep checking.  So far, the rate I got for my September trip, rental car has not gone down since first little bit decent drop in price, but still twice as much as last year, but what can ya do.  And August, is about half of that, so no break in price there either.  Odd now can’t use Costco code on Alamo site.  Have to do it in your Costco account.  But at least Costco gives you an Alamo number to add to your Alamo account. With those I never pay ahead, and lock in a price. A rinse and repeat.  Airfare, still no better than what I paid for both trips.  That, I keep checking too.  Last year, our August trip airfare when down almost half in price, to give me a large amount of credit we used to almost fly free on our December trip.

I should get to bed.  It was great to hear from you Robo.  And a belated 25 happy birthday to your GD.  Yay, for PB stay for HHN.  

Charade, fun to play with pictures, no?  You’re doing good.  

Yeah, I guess I’m lucky, most of my family live not far from me. Those that live far away, don’t visit much, but have to say, don’t visit them much either.  

Ack, I need to get to bed.  Light on.  If you need a screen to view, both kids are still awake watching, well playing online.  Little one is laughing so loud, the be more quiet yell may happen soon.  I can sleep with noise, but when I’m trying to go to sleep, hearing loud voices is not a good thing.  To be young. Though was never much of a night owl ever since I was young.  

Ah, a gun or fireworks just went off.  Ugh.  I hope a one and done.  AC is still running now, as 87 and late evening news said still heat index this evening is 10 degrees warmer.  No wonder AC is still cranking.  Glad, as would rather have it cooler when I sleep.  That’s what blankets are for, if too cold.  

Good night all.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I’m old enough to remember when they were that same forest green as the Cadillac Seville I favored then lol.
> 
> They prefer debit cards I hear lol



lol....I know the colour you mean.

Sad thing is I`m quite sure they do catch some folks out........but some are so ridiculously obvious.....I am the internet was one.......lol........





Sue M said:


> Pumpkin I’m loving my dark red Rav4. I’m trying to call her Scarlet but youngest daughter  keeps calling her Daisy
> Need to wash her. So much pollen in the air.  Doing the hand wash lol. Husband needs to take his black SUV thru the wash. Maybe he’ll do it tomorrow as it’s on the way to where he’s heading.
> 
> Keisha our last SUV was the dark British Racing Green I think they called it. Loved that colour!
> yes, car rentals are crazy high!  Yikes. I go thru Costco and have suv reserved for next March.  it was cheaper than a sedan!  Will keep checking prices.
> 
> Schumi I sometimes get calls from “Microsoft” telling me I have a virus!  Once I decided to play around up to a point to see where it would go plus I love wasting their time!  They wanted me to click on a button that would give them access to my computer!  Ha.
> 
> Time to throw together a salad. Pork chops going on the grill soon. R



We have a lot from dodgy lawyers firms telling us we`ve been in an accident and we can get money.....we have fun with them!! I usually start by asking which accident as I`ve had more than one.......lol...they soon hang up!




Robo56 said:


> Good Thursday evening Sans family
> View attachment 686784
> 
> Read back a number of pages to catch-up.
> 
> 
> 
> We had a nice trip. I will be at Portofino for HHN trip.
> 
> 
> 
> He did have a nice time. Thank you . I was so glad it all worked out and he was able to go.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL......I remember you saying when you were there in December how Earl the Squirrel was not your favorite. I saw those items in the Christmas Store and had a chuckle.
> 
> 
> I really like the Lagoon View rooms over the pool view. It was guest house 2.
> 
> 
> 
> It was thank you.
> 
> 
> Make sure to stay hydrated and cool off as needed. I saw more younger folks having issues with heat this trip. I was able to step in and assist a young lady at Disney Springs. Staff at the restaurant were very helpful with ice and water while emergent care was on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hair reacts to the humidity too. Just one of those things. The mornings sometimes in September can be very pleasant.
> .
> There are lots of fun picture opportunities in the Parks. Hope you are able to find some fun shots for your editing class.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am fine for the most part but i do have moments of “why did i walk into this room and why do I have an empty cup in my hand.”
> 
> The medical community has named it Covid Brain. I experienced that while sick with Covid as did my sister. Hang in there Mac. It will get better.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I always like to hear of couples who are as much in love as the day they married.
> 
> Hubby and I often say it does not feel like we have been married as long as we have. He is still my knight in shining armor.
> 
> 
> I’am a no frills kinda gal in the parks too, especially when it’s hot out.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a way you would want to extend a vacation. Hope your fellas  are doing better.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow......Two bouts of Covid back to back. Hope you both get to feeling better real soon.
> View attachment 686783
> 
> 
> Thank you for the big hello. Lots been going on here.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you picked up Covid on vacation. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Great happy vacation pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Schumi wow.......108 degrees. That is hotttttttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AP rates have been fleeting and rare. Might be more possible  options in August.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are your air con units able to keep your house cool.
> 
> 
> I enjoy trips with family and by myself both.
> 
> I actually enjoy long drives by myself. I turn the music I like on and rock the miles away.
> 
> I will admit since I have had Covid I do get a little more fatigued then I did in the past.  A good rest puts things right usually.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear the weather is cooling down.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to your hubby on his acting role.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL......I remember you sharing about your friends sister’s competitiveness in the past. Strange that she feels the need to compete on every level with other people.
> 
> Great you have a sense of humor about her.
> 
> 
> Pumpkin enjoy your Grammie time. Those little ones are so precious.
> 
> 
> Lynne nice pics of the zoo.
> 
> 
> Schumi and hubby congratulations on your new vehicle purchase. I’am sure it will be a beauty.
> 
> Having to wait a little for it will make it all the sweeter when it finally arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been busy. Well for me busy. Returned back from our trip and my dad stayed on for a few more days. He left the 11th in the morning. Then my hubby’s brother and his wife came in Monday evening. They also like to stay in the same guest room my dad was in so I had to rush and clean room, change sheets and clean bathroom and prepare food for their visit.
> 
> They left Wednesday morning. Then grandson in Kentucky invited us to come down and go out on his new boat on Kentucky Lake for a couple of days. I was lucky enough to get a reservation at a cute little hotel we have stayed at before for a couple of nights.
> 
> We left for Kentucky Lake early Friday morning and came back home late Sunday after a nice dinner meal with all our family in Kentucky.
> 
> I watched sweet little J on Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> Yesterday evening we went out dinner to celebrate granddaughters 25th birthday.
> View attachment 686830
> 
> 
> It was hot here today. Schumi send some of that cooler weather our way please.
> 
> Today I went to grandsons college orientation. He will be attending  the same University granddaughter attended. My Alma Mater University of Southern Indiana. It was an all day event. I did this with granddaughter a number of years ago to.
> 
> At this point he has chosen degree path in Engineering. They do not have to select the exact field ie..electrical or Mechanical or other until   Second year.
> 
> He accomplished a lot today. He actually ran into a number of his fellow high school friends that will also be attending University this coming Fall.
> 
> Our next job is to search for a laptop that will meet his needs. We have a nephew who is computer engineer so we will get his input and go from there.
> 
> P is the youngest and the last grandchild we are putting through college. Our other grandchildren are all settled in their professions.
> 
> He is really excited to be going to college.
> 
> Nana is tired this evening. Hoping for a good nights sleep.
> 
> 
> Shout out to Sue, Monyk, Tink, Patty, Bobbie68 and all the Sans family.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Thursday evening.




Robbie, so good to see you post again!!! Wondered where you were. 

Happy Birthday to your lovely granddaughter.......I know how proud you are of all of them......and good luck to your Grandson....Engineering is a fine degree to have. And it`s a good option to not have to choose exactly which type of Engineering till the second year, never heard of that over here. You pick one and stick with it. Kyle loved doing the Chemical Engineering degree, very math focussed which he loves, and leads to many different career options. Your grandson will do wonderfully.

Yes, couples should be couples    not roommates......romance should never be far away from every relationship. Funny you mention knight in shining armour....one of "our" songs is Peter Cetera The Glory of Love which has that wonderful line about being your knight....love it. I`m the same, don`t feel as if we`ve been together more than half an hour at times......but over 30 years is certainly something to celebrate!!!

And sounds like a lovely visit to Kentucky......time with family is precious. 

Glad to see you`re doing so well.......





Sue M said:


> Im looking forward to the lagoon view at SF and put request in for theme park view!  Then on to PBH have garden view there and request in for West Wing. Fingers crossed.
> I do plan on staying hydrated, always do. I ordered collapsible water bottles for this trip from Amazon. I’m going to try to go bagless for as much as I can this trip so I don’t have to bother with lockers. Collapsible bottle should fit in waist pack.  I’ll see how it goes. Usually I have my refillable UOAP mug attached to string bag by carabiner. I’m still bringing it so will see how it goes. May do combination of the 2.




We love the lagoon view we have when we stay at SF, it`s a view we never tire of seeing. Funny we like a pool view at Royal though. 




Charade67 said:


> This was in one of those small towns where many of the people were born there and never left. Some of them had no concept of real distance.
> 
> I used to have a coworker like that. Such an odd thing to be competitive about.
> 
> He loves theater. He prefers to play the villain, but I think Teddy is a better role.
> Gatlinburg is a fun little kitschy town. A bit of a tourist trap really, but dh loves it.
> 
> 
> Savannah is a nice place to visit. Lots of history there.  Also fun to visit if you have an associations with the Girl Scouts.





Looks good Charade, hope you`re really enjoying the course. 

It`s a little pathetic when folks try to outdo you or one up you or just plain copy everything you do. I`m glad I`m an individual and not programmed like that at all, don`t understand that mentality. Ignore is a wonderful tool though  

Never was a Girl Guide......lol....no surprises there! But Savannah looks stunning. I`d love to do something similar to what your husband is doing, but I`m completely talentless in all things arty.......lol......




Feet are yelling at me this morning.......8.5 miles and ouch!! But, it was a perfect morning for walking, no breeze and not too hot, just pleasant enough we kept going further than we have this week. Just the two of us this morning which is always nice. 

Lunch is going to be smoked salmon for me, Tom wants something else so we`ll do our own. Dinner is monkfish wrapped in proscuitto, I`m looking forward to that one!! 

And lazy day ahead for us....doubt we`ll be in the garden as it`s warmish, but not sunny.....we desperately need some rain as we are heading for a hosepipe ban again. Grass is almost white it`s so dry. 

Time for a pot of tea.......






























Have a wonderful Friday........​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah the early bird is here.  Had a good night’s sleep, and hehe, weather news this morning, she said the Heat Wave continues.  A gorgeous sunny  day, with    96 degrees the high.  Humidity is still around, but not quite as humid today.  No matter, I’m loving this heat.  

Keisha, the tiger was not woozy, picture was through a kinda dirty looking thick window. He moved out of the pool not much after I took that picture. If he was just where fencing was, would have been more clear.  He’s beautiful. Hope your trip is great, and so soon now.  Yay!  

But a pep in step, as while still a week day routine, it’s a Friday.  Woot! 

May all have that Fabulous Friday.  Get ready, the weekend, a weather forecast for us, could be a record breaking high temp Sunday.  

Yes, as hot or hotter than those in that Southern state, as to be 98 on Saturday, 99 on Sunday.  Record for Sunday is 98.  Eh, difference between a steamy 98 or 99 is what?  Well, bragging rights? Don’t care.  Finally the hot and steamy Summer that is our usual.  Though not as rainy as in the past. Yesterday’s rain chances, including a lightning in the area, was a bust.  No rain to be had.  Poor garden, though I water it, that hot sunny weather does it no good. At least DH declared, lawn did not need mowing this week.


----------



## keishashadow

Snagged a disk version of the PS5 for my youngest DS.  Having it shipped directly to his house.  Talk about finding an unexpected bundle of joy on your doorstop lol.  Best part, he will reimburse me lol

Managed to get the digital when it first came out but, he has such a collection of disks has wanted one for some time     supposedly, the supply chain issues are finally starting to loosen up a bit

waiting for the mr to return from his am walk & then the bacon will be a sizzling.  Thinking hot dogs for dinner, do love how they come out in the air fryer.  Perfect for as hot as it’s going to get here.


Sue M said:


> Pork chops going on the grill soon. R


Sounds yummy. Not sure why, have in freezer yet haven’t made any in months.


Robo56 said:


> We had a nice trip. I will be at Portofino for HHN trip.


glad you had fun with GS


Robo56 said:


> I really like the Lagoon View rooms over the pool view. It was guest house 2.


My fav view there too


Robo56 said:


> He is still my knight in shining armor.


Hey, that’s my line lol


Robo56 said:


> I will admit since I have had Covid I do get a little more fatigued then I did in the past. A good rest puts things right usually.


I’ve read it so many times, you don’t fully comprehend it until being immersed neck deep in it.


Robo56 said:


> They also like to stay in the same guest room my dad was in so I had to rush and clean room, change sheets and clean bathroom and prepare food for their visit.


Robbie’s bed & breakfast . 


Robo56 said:


> Yesterday evening we went out dinner to celebrate granddaughters 25th birthday.


cliche but, they do grow so fast


Sue M said:


> Charade next Feb will be the first solo trip I’ve done to the parks


Enjoy.  I was quite nervous to do my first last year, well, a solo extension to the family one.  was fun to have more time there but, was never fully at ease.


Charade67 said:


> I also have a bunionette on my little toe


Never heard that term But, ouch


Charade67 said:


> can already see where I need to make some touch ups.


IDK looks pretty good to me


Lynne G said:


> Odd now can’t use Costco code on Alamo site


That’s to keep the riff-raff from using it as I understand it. Nearest one here is two exits away on the turnpike so I never joined up.  Use Sams.  they did open two BJ’s here but, as far flung as the Costco for us.


----------



## Lynne G

That’s ashame, kinda, Keisha.  We think Costco has best prices on most, and better labels at times. I belong to all three, but thinking of dropping BJ’s, as we never really go there much anymore.  Sam’s, will likely always join, as also Costco, as Sam’s is by far the closest, and just in gas alone, we save money.  

Older one is up, the AC has been cranking for quite some time now.  Gloriously sunny start, with that all day  to see.  Was a clear overnight.  

Ready for lunch.  Apparently, that bowl of cereal was not enough at 5:30 this morning.  Sigh.  That get up still before the sunrise.  

Hehe, twinning with Orlando in the weather news. Both of us are at 88 with highs of 96 for me, 95 for Orlando.  Though I have clear skies, Orlando, is partly cloudy, with afternoon thunderstorms.  We could use the rain.  Been a week without it so far.  

Why is it not lunchtime yet?


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 686926
> Snagged a disk version of the PS5 for my youngest DS.  Having it shipped directly to his house.  Talk about finding an unexpected bundle of joy on your doorstop lol.  Best part, he will reimburse me lol
> 
> Managed to get the digital when it first came out but, he has such a collection of disks has wanted one for some time     supposedly, the supply chain issues are finally starting to loosen up a bit
> 
> waiting for the mr to return from his am walk & then the bacon will be a sizzling.  Thinking hot dogs for dinner, do love how they come out in the air fryer.  Perfect for as hot as it’s going to get here.



Nice catch Keisha on the PS5......are they easy to get over there now? I know here there were long waits to get one at some point. 

Bacon sounds good this weekend......we have stocked up from our village butcher who cuts the best bacon ever! Apart from one near my mum in Scotland.....although I am using some to cover the monkfish as the proscuitto wasn`t ideal as they didn`t come of as full slices.....so we made an appetiser of proscuitto, figs and rosemary bread. 






Been looking at rental cars today for September.....slightly better, at least they`re coming in just under $2000 instead of over this time!! Want to get one booked though, so hoping to sort that this weekend if we can. First company we use often asked us if we wanted an economical car rather than the gas guzzler we usually get........

Obviously haven`t seen the UK gas prices.......

Talking of competitive people..........

6 weeks today till opening night of HHN!!


----------



## keishashadow

went with an economy rental once in MCO, it was smaller than the “BOGO free” car my friend got decades ago when her parents bought a new caddy…a yugo.  Mfg in the soviet bloc during the Reagan years.

It earned honors for worst car ever made lol.  However, she was newly divorced and it served her well for a few years of local driving until it went to that junkyard in the sky.  Not to mention a good enough reason for her parents to grab a new vehicle.  

the mr is dragging me out to see Thor after we grill our hotdogs, get gas (at Sams, same as Lynne-cheapest in town) & hit up the dollar tree for wrapping paper, carmex lip gloss, toothbrushes/paste for upcoming trip.   

#livingtheglamorouslife


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, Thor for us is tomorrow.  

So hot out.  Ate pasta for lunch, so not feeling dinner yet. May get into the ice cream for another day of pre- dinner snacking.  Cool feels good.  Hehe, saw a sign that said, buy here, and you can go into our freezers for a few minutes.  Yep, and blacktop news saw that egg cook on the guy’s driveway.  Nothing like local news for amusement. To the shore businesses’ relief, this heat has driven lots down the shore for a long weekend. Lunchtime local traffic news was all about the traffic jams on the highways and roads into the shore towns. Both traffic and egg news will be recycled for the dinner time local news.  I’ll wait until nighttime to see latest of any new news.   

Ooh, fashion show by little one.  Picked up some very good marked down pieces she may want to take on our trip in a few weeks.  

AC still on.  Well it is still 95 degrees out.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> went with an economy rental once in MCO, it was smaller than the “BOGO free” car my friend got decades ago when her parents bought a new caddy…a yugo.  Mfg in the soviet bloc during the Reagan years.
> 
> It earned honors for worst car ever made lol.  However, she was newly divorced and it served her well for a few years of local driving until it went to that junkyard in the sky.  Not to mention a good enough reason for her parents to grab a new vehicle.
> 
> the mr is dragging me out to see Thor after we grill our hotdogs, get gas (at Sams, same as Lynne-cheapest in town) & hit up the dollar tree for wrapping paper, carmex lip gloss, toothbrushes/paste for upcoming trip.
> 
> #livingtheglamorouslife



Think we got a good price earlier tonight, hopefully still the same tomorrow……just under $2,000 for a month. Not bad at all, we’ll get it booked asap……SUV with me as an extra driver.

There’s still Yugo’s running around here, you do see the odd one occasionally. Lada’s are still coveted in many places……Yugo’s not so much……lol…….

Your temps look good for your trip……as you said, add an extra 10 degrees for Southern temps to what you have in PA……so much warmer down there, everyone says so. And I agree….when we were in NY then Orlando in July 2018, Orlando felt so much hotter than NY despite the same temp….that Southern heat is brutal. Of course some may say different…… 

But, you’ll have the best time on your trip…..sounds fabulous!

And enjoy that movie!!





Watches The Sixth Sense and PoTC 5 tonight……..along with some nice white wine, now having a martini……shaken not stirred of course…..

Bedtime soon…….already looking forward to bacon and I’ll make pancakes in the morning……


----------



## Sue M

Schumi the best I found was Alamo mid size suv @ $1500 for Feb/March trip. Ouch. It is for almost 3 weeks. Picking up my last day in Orlando and driving it down south to have for rest of my trip   Hope prices start coming down.  I don’t really need an suv for most of the trip but it was cheapest. However the daughters are joking me for last week to go to the wedding so we’ll enjoy the extra room.

Lynne I heard it was insanely hot your way!  I bet people were flocking to the ocean!  When we had the heat dome last year we went down to the inlet beach and it was at least 10deg cooler plus a nice ocean breeze. Stay safe!  
We only have Costco!  But we like it and agree, they have good brands. /

I hear Thor is good. Friend went and they enjoyed it!  Anyone watch Grey Man yet!  I think it’s on Netflix?  

Today started out cool and cloudy so I decided to throw a load of laundry in then wash my car. I thought the husband would take his car in, thought wrong. I probably should have given him a nudge!  
Later in the day I got a text from a family friends daughter. Letting me know she and her sister and kids would be down at the inlet park for fish & chips. And there’s a fun spray park for the kids. So I went down. Had the fish minus chips!  They are famous for the Fish & Chips. Didn’t disappoint. The girls are same age group as mine. Growing up we’ve had lots of family holidays together.  And now they have kids!  Always fun to see them.

Tomorrow my youngest is coming over and we’re going for her wedding dress fitting. My good friend is doing the alterations. She’s quite talented. I can’t sew a stitch!  
Then going kayaking with both daughters. It’s oldest daughter’s  birthday next Thursday and we’re leaving Friday for Seattle so having family birthday dinner tomorrow. I ordered a DQ cake. Asked them to put Palm Trees for decorations!  

My lower back/hip is killing me. I think the bursitis is acting up. Going to massage therapist the day before we leave. Hopefully that will fix problem!  I was supposed to go yesterday but she had to cancel due to Covid. I think it should be safe going next Thursday?  We’ll both be wearing masks.

Mac hope you’re recovery is going well.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Schumi the best I found was Alamo mid size suv @ $1500 for Feb/March trip. Ouch. It is for almost 3 weeks. Picking up my last day in Orlando and driving it down south to have for rest of my trip   Hope prices start coming down.  I don’t really need an suv for most of the trip but it was cheapest. However the daughters are joking me for last week to go to the wedding so we’ll enjoy the extra room.



That`s decent Sue, I`m not sure if you get as good a deals as the US does, although their prices are higher than they used to be. 

We are so ripped off in the UK, if we try to book through an American site, it transfers us automatically to the UK site.....no good deals there. We like to use the same companies so it`s our own fault in a way. 

Looks like just over $2,000 for us, but that is a month. And no way will be without a car for any part of the trip. We could get a car, but we do like the SUV. 

We saw the trailer for the Grey Man on Netflix, not sure about it for me, but Tom would love it. I`m still deciding if I like Virgin River or not also on Netflix.





Beautiful Saturday morning here with lovely sunshine and warm........would never win in the heat competition though........  

Lazy morning for us, just enjoyed a late breakfast sitting in the garden, bacon and brioche buns, they were lush!! Copious amounts of tea too, Tom is in just making us another pot. It is gorgeous sitting out here, we had a curious fox peep through out of the trees in the distance, but it soon went back in when it saw us up here. Cat food was all gone, will get some more today.....cat food stinks when you open the can....... and topped up the water too. 

Not sure of our plans today, won`t be much, doubt weather will stay nice all day so we`ll sit out this morning and enjoy it. 

Doing a charcuterie board tonight for us.....bottle of red wine too. Ideal Saturday night....


























Have a wonderful Saturday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Saturday.  Yep, a big YAY, as the weekend is here.  And ooh the so bright sunny start.  Sunlight just pouring through the windows for awhile now. A mostly clear day, with some clouds, from a very weak cold front arrive around lunch time.  They are not rain clouds, and the bully high weather system pumping that high heat air from the South, will chase any clouds away, and the rest of the day will be again clear skies.  A most lizard happy 98 degrees, with an excessive heat warning for my area. So those few clouds will do nothing to lower the heat.  

Sue, such busy news with all family, and yay, a birthday in there too.  Safe travels, and yay for good fish eating. Enjoy that paddle, and hope your hip/back is not really your bursitis acting up. I think they are saying a week before an infected can resume going in the public.  I would be comfortable going next week to your therapist, and wearing a mask, and would be happy she would be wearing one too.  Yay, getting closer to trip now.  

Keisha, yay, trip getting ever that close now too.  Have fun with GD today.  Pool time I hope.

Yeah, the price of rental cars is very high.  But what can ya do? I do enjoy a car when on vacation. So far, I got the two weeks at 800 for a full size car in September, 425 for the week in August, for a small SUV. It’s just the two of us, and we don’t take much with us, so full sized car/small SUV is fine with us. Last year, I paid 400 for the two weeks in September for a full size car. So same almost exact time this Fall, is double the price this year.  Sad, but is what it is.  All prices of cars are way too high. But I will keep checking until the flight down. But I always book knowing and budget for the first price I book for. Glad to see I got a little lower price, as 100 drop so far, for the two weeks.  

Other than movie today, not much planned. Made some oatmeal with fresh fruit, that I know my MIL will also eat, so DH already just out the door to spend the day with his mum.  Older one works, so he’s busy today.  A little one and me time soon enough. Hoping to do some errands before the early afternoon movie.  Then the rest of the day?  Maybe a swim?  Not sure.  It will be hot.  

Super happy Saturday.  Hope all get some time to relax today.  And enjoy this Summer heat.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all. 

Thor was a real romp. Totally different tone that franchise this far, which is one of my fav marvel tales

LOL throughout the film & they were decidedly in on the joke.  Always nice to be pleasantly surprised when critic aren’t kind 

2eldest DS combined BD cookout tomorrow. Moving slowly here, hut hut. Daylight is burning

And it’s HOT wheeee, beats snow


----------



## Charade67

Happy Saturday. I am procrastinating today. I am supposed to be working on a discussion board post, but I really don't want to do it. I could skip it if I was willing to sacrifice a letter grade.  So far today I have slept in late, baked a coffee cake, cleaned  up the kitchen, made and ate lunch. Now I need to clean up my lunch dishes. 



Lynne G said:


> Charade, fun to play with pictures, no? You’re doing good.





schumigirl said:


> Looks good Charade, hope you`re really enjoying the course.





keishashadow said:


> IDK looks pretty good to me


Thanks y'all. I am enjoying this class so much more than I thought I would. This assignment turned out to be more fun than I expected. It was very tedious, but I enjoyed making things disappear. 



schumigirl said:


> Never was a Girl Guide......lol....no surprises there! But Savannah looks stunning.


B was a Girl Scout for 12 years. The founder of GSUSA is from Savannah, so scout troops are always planning visits. We keep having odd experiences when we go there though. 



Lynne G said:


> Yes, as hot or hotter than those in that Southern state, as to be 98 on Saturday, 99 on Sunday. Record for Sunday is 98. Eh, difference between a steamy 98 or 99 is what? Well, bragging rights? Don’t care.


This is a stay inside with the a/c kind of weekend. We are supposed to get more rain next week. That will cool it off a little, but not much. 


keishashadow said:


> Never heard that term But, ouch


A bunionette is like a bunion but smaller and on the little toe. Right now it's not painful, but I know it will bother me after waling around Universal for several hours. 



schumigirl said:


> Been looking at rental cars today for September.....slightly better, at least they`re coming in just under $2000 instead of over this time!!


Wow, that's crazy. I know you are going to be there for several weeks, but that still seems crazy high. We will probably need to rent a car when we go to California. We are trying to figure out how to keep the transportation charges to a minimum.  Planning for DL is different from planning for WDW.

I need to stop procrastination and do some work. The assignment isn't due until Thursday, but I am trying to complete it early so I can focus all of next week on photoshop. Next week's photoshop assignment is to design a movie poster for a fictional movie called Outside the Walls.  First I have to decide what genre I want it to be. Any thoughts?


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Thor was a real romp. Totally different tone that franchise this far, which is one of my fav marvel tales
> 
> LOL throughout the film & they were decidedly in on the joke.  Always nice to be pleasantly surprised when critic aren’t kind
> 
> 2eldest DS combined BD cookout tomorrow. Moving slowly here, hut hut. Daylight is burning
> 
> And it’s HOT wheeee, beats snow



Certainly is better than snow!!! 

I told Tom what you said earlier about Thor....think we might try and see it sometime, you know I`m not a fan of those type of movies, but I might like it. 

You have a lovely weekend planned for sure.......tomorrow will be fabulous! 






Charade67 said:


> Happy Saturday. I am procrastinating today. I am supposed to be working on a discussion board post, but I really don't want to do it. I could skip it if I was willing to sacrifice a letter grade.  So far today I have slept in late, baked a coffee cake, cleaned  up the kitchen, made and ate lunch. Now I need to clean up my lunch dishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks y'all. I am enjoying this class so much more than I thought I would. This assignment turned out to be more fun than I expected. It was very tedious, but I enjoyed making things disappear.
> 
> 
> B was a Girl Scout for 12 years. The founder of GSUSA is from Savannah, so scout troops are always planning visits. We keep having odd experiences when we go there though.
> 
> 
> This is a stay inside with the a/c kind of weekend. We are supposed to get more rain next week. That will cool it off a little, but not much.
> 
> A bunionette is like a bunion but smaller and on the little toe. Right now it's not painful, but I know it will bother me after waling around Universal for several hours.
> 
> 
> Wow, that's crazy. I know you are going to be there for several weeks, but that still seems crazy high. We will probably need to rent a car when we go to California. We are trying to figure out how to keep the transportation charges to a minimum.  Planning for DL is different from planning for WDW.
> 
> I need to stop procrastination and do some work. The assignment isn't due until Thursday, but I am trying to complete it early so I can focus all of next week on photoshop. Next week's photoshop assignment is to design a movie poster for a fictional movie called Outside the Walls.  First I have to decide what genre I want it to be. Any thoughts?



Yes, we pay it as we won`t be without a car, we`re used to high rental car prices so it`s nothing new for us. We`re there a month in September so it was never going to be a bargain price. 

Glad you`re enjoying the course, it makes a difference if you like what you`re doing. 

I like odd experiences sometimes.......lol......I doubt I`ll ever see Savannah though.






Been a quiet day today. Dropped off a birthday gift for one of my friend`s husband, he is hard to buy for, one of the worst really. But managed to get him something he genuinely seemed to like and a bottle of his favourite brandy. Came back home and had a lazy day of finishing the TR....finally!! 

Tonight we had a large charcuterie board, far too much for two of us, but we managed a decent amount with a glass of red. 

Might watch a movie tonight, will go through to the back room and switch the big tv on later and see what we fancy. We noticed last night it is starting to get darker that little bit earlier, back to cosy candles now! 

Supposed to get high winds again tomorrow....not too bad but high enough.


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> I like odd experiences sometimes.......lol......I doubt I`ll ever see Savannah though.


I should clarify that they were odd personal experiences. The first time we went we were going to tour Juliette Gordon Low’s house. Just as we arrived their plumbing backed up. There was also a couple of Girl Scout troops waiting to take the tour. We were all sent to the gift shop while they frantically tried to deal with the plumbing issue. We did eventually get to take the tour. When we got back home I realized that during all the confusion they neglected to take our payment. I wrote a letter of explanation and mailed them a check to cover our admission.  
The second time we went it was just B and I. We spent the week of her spring break there. While she and I were in Savannah my MIL died. Kind of put a damper on the vacation. Dh insisted that we stay and finish our trip, but it just wasn’t the same.  
It really is a nice city though and you can easily spend just a day, weekend, or even a week there an not run out of things to do.


----------



## Lynne G

Both little one and I liked the movie.  We both thought Guns and Roses were probably paid well for use of one of their albums’s songs.  

 Back relaxing and deciding what for dinner, though neither of us is hungry yet.  We did hit chic fil a before the movie, and oh course, iced coffee, as both are just minutes away from the movie theater we were at.  We rarely eat in the movie theaters lately.   

96 degrees out, so still hot.  Was a beautiful drives on the highway, as so blue skies, and so bright with the afternoon sun.  

Tomorrow, who knows.  Though alarm will be set, and trash to curb.  Only two things that will be done in our Sunday.  

This Saturday night?  Hanging out, and enjoying an AC cooled home.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> We both thought Guns and Roses were probably paid well for use of one of their albums’s songs.


Aw well they should!  Actually, multiple GNR songs utilized in the film.  Love the diverse soundtrack where else would u hear this band with Enya & ABBA lol?

 Full disclosure:  I’m a big GNR fan  lucky to see in concert in their glory days


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Keisha, I think we were silently singing along. We knew those songs well. as I’m a rock fan, and brought my kids up on it.  Did have little one go through her pop stage, and saw Ms.Swift in concert.  She then grew up quick, as has been to 2 Metallica concerts, and a Ghost one, so far.  

Ended up with chicken noodle soup, and grilled cheese sandwiches, with a salad on the side. The less to heat up our in the middle placed little kitchen.   

Asked little one what she wanted to do.  Quick with online with her friends, as already she’s loudly laughing.  Headphones does that to ya.  Why I now have ear buds in mine.  If crap on the cable, will see what movies we have.  Should be a totally relaxing Saturday night for us, as thought we would.  

Hope all are enjoying this evening.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I should clarify that they were odd personal experiences. The first time we went we were going to tour Juliette Gordon Low’s house. Just as we arrived their plumbing backed up. There was also a couple of Girl Scout troops waiting to take the tour. We were all sent to the gift shop while they frantically tried to deal with the plumbing issue. We did eventually get to take the tour. When we got back home I realized that during all the confusion they neglected to take our payment. I wrote a letter of explanation and mailed them a check to cover our admission.
> The second time we went it was just B and I. We spent the week of her spring break there. While she and I were in Savannah my MIL died. Kind of put a damper on the vacation. Dh insisted that we stay and finish our trip, but it just wasn’t the same.
> It really is a nice city though and you can easily spend just a day, weekend, or even a week there an not run out of things to do.




Oh......I was imagining sorts of spooky or sinister things as opposed to what you said.......show`s my mind really does belong in the dark side!!! 




keishashadow said:


> Aw well they should!  Actually, multiple GNR songs utilized in the film.  Love the diverse soundtrack where else would u hear this band with Enya & ABBA lol?
> 
> Full disclosure:  I’m a big GNR fan  lucky to see in concert in their glory days




80`s pop Princess here........Abba are more my cup of tea!!

Did toy with heavy metal when I was a teen due to heavy metal loving school boyfriend........Judas Priest, AC/DC, Motorhead and so on.......was always a Queen fan throughout though along with the classic 80`s stuff. But, the heavy metal phase I outgrew quickly much to my mother`s delight!!! Everyone joked only I could have a heavy metal loving boyfriend that looked like a clean cut sportsman 

I can name one GNR song.......one. And I`m sure you can guess which one.......lol.....







Ended up not watching a movie last night, some friends came round unexpectedly and we chatted the evening away. We are all talking about how we all seem to still be hibernating and not getting much organised together.......none of us are bothered about Covid anymore so no real excuses. 

So, it was nice having an evening with good friends and enjoying some nice wine, much better than a movie we can watch anytime. And we had such a late night in the end. They just left as they couldn`t get a taxi, so they stayed over and had breakfast with us before getting one of their son`s to come pick them up. She loves staying here, says it`s like a hotel and my guest sheets are nicer than hers......lol....I doubt that very much! 

And Tom made everything as we sat at the kitchen table and chatted.....well, I made the pancake batter and tea 

Got some fresh produce shopping to do this morning and want to look for a phone cover for the new phone I got, don`t like the one I ordered. 

Then French Grand Prix........not a favourite either but we`ll watch it in the background. 

Think I`ll make lasagne for dinner tonight with salad, will buy some fresh lasagne sheets from the deli when we`re out. Dried is ok but fresh is better. Someone told me recently you can buy frozen pasta??????? What the heck is that all about......why?? 


























Happy Sunday........​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, a beautiful sunrise, so bright and sunny out.  A little cooler start, as 75 out now.  What a clear sky does.  And so quiet.  Decided to make waffles today.  Almost as easy as pancakes, but decided to get the waffle iron out. Finished, and enjoying some tea, and DH’s company, before he leaves for his mum’s again.

And ah, the heat wave continues.  Chance to tie or beat the 2001 98 degrees this day was just as warm, as today, 21 years ago.  98 or 99 the high temp.  And a clear sky day.  I so love seeing that just so beautiful color rich sky blue. But yep, another excessive heat warning issued. 

Thus, not much else news.  Alarm has been set.  Older one works, so will be a little one and me by lunchtime. 

Nice Schumi, to enjoy friends visit. Fresh pasta is always good.  We buy it sometimes. Not sure I’ve seen fresh lasagna noodles. I tend to just buy fresh penne or cheese ravioli.  Sounds like a perfect dinner, as pasta meals are so tasty.

Early morning programs are either infomercial types, news, or reruns from years ago.  I too tend to pick a channel more for background then actually watching. 

Super Serene Sunday homies.  If ever a day to rest, and relax, it should be on a Sunday.  And Mac, sending some more gentle mummy dust get well.  Hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## schumigirl

Been a lovely day surprisingly......planned a quiet one but friends decided otherwise and we went quadbiking over the fields and then had some Sunday lunch in one of the pubs in the next village. It`s breezy but we had a lot of fun together. 

They all have their own quad bikes too except one....so they shared with him......they were like kids arguing over whose turn it was!! Men. 

So, no dinner required after a late lunch and a large lunch at that. We all ate the roasts of the day which were beef and turkey.....both were beautifully cooked an served. Beef was rare and turkey was juicy.

Glad of no lasagne in the end as I`m not fond of pasta, it`s the only pasta dish I ever eat and even, then that`s not very often. Still getting over someone having frozen cheese ravioli....bleurgh. 

Did get our rental car booked.......and of course Tom decided we might as well go for the larger car .......yep, more expensive too!! But, it`ll be nice hopefully and we do like a good sized car over there.

Hope our Janet`s boys double birthday celebration is going well.....I`m sure it`ll be marvellous!!!

Time for a pot of tea and some scones I whipped up this morning.......


----------



## Charade67

Well, I managed to get absolutely nothing accomplished yesterday and most of today. I finally sat down this evening and made myself do my discussion board post. Just  submitted it a few minutes ago. 

I think we have figures out how we are going to handle transportation when we go to California. Since we plan to stick to the resorts, we really won't need a rental car all week. It looks like ti will be several hundred dollars cheaper if we just hire a car to take us from the airport to our hotel in Hollywood, then get another car to take us from Hollywood to Disneyland, and then get another car to take us from our hotel at Disney to the airport.  We are also considering avoiding the Los Angeles airport and fly into the Burbank airport and then fly home from the Orange County airport. 



schumigirl said:


> 80`s pop Princess here........Abba are more my cup of tea!!


I love 80's pop. I never got into the metal bands of the 80's, but dh likes them. I have several Abba songs on my phone.


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday evening Sans family  








schumigirl said:


> and good luck to your Grandson....Engineering is a fine degree to have. And it`s a good option to not have to choose exactly which type of Engineering till the second year, never heard of that over here. You pick one and stick with it. Kyle loved doing the Chemical Engineering degree, very math focussed which he loves, and leads to many different career options. Your grandson will do wonderfully.



Thank you Schumi. The engineering students have to choose which area of engineering they will specialize in by Spring semester of the their sophomore year. He had thought about a degree in business like his sister or Engineering. He said he thought he would like engineering better. As long as he is happy we are happy for him.

I had remembered you saying that Kyle had a degree in Chemical Engineering. I know you are proud of all his accomplishments.



schumigirl said:


> Yes, couples should be couples  not roommates......romance should never be far away from every relationship. Funny you mention knight in shining armour....one of "our" songs is Peter Cetera The Glory of Love which has that wonderful line about being your knight....love it. I`m the same, don`t feel as if we`ve been together more than half an hour at times......but over 30 years is certainly something to celebrate!!!


Beautiful thought for sure.



schumigirl said:


> Happy Birthday to your lovely granddaughter.......I know how proud you are of all of them...


Thank you.

Keisha Happy Birthday to your sons.






schumigirl said:


> 6 weeks today till opening night of HHN!!



Looking forward to some more information on the Houses and Scare Zones. Looks like it will be a busy HHN. All the UMH Tours dates sold out for September and looks like the October dates will be gone soon.

Let the scares begin.









Mac hope you and your mister are feeling better.



It was another hot one here today. We are going to cool down a little this week Into the 80’s so that will give a little relief. We have a nice hard rain falling now and maybe this will bring the temps down tonight.


Had a sisters day out with lunch and shopping with my sister K yesterday. We went into HomeGoods and they had some Halloween things already.










We went by Bath & Body Works and they already had my favorite Fall shower jel and lotion Marshmallow Pumkin Latte. My sister bought this for me a number of years ago and I have been a fan of it since then.

I found some hand sanitizer and a fun Halloween Witches hand holder for the sanitizer.



Always enjoy looking at Halloween merch.


Hope everyone had a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## Robo56

Night light.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Well, I managed to get absolutely nothing accomplished yesterday and most of today. I finally sat down this evening and made myself do my discussion board post. Just  submitted it a few minutes ago.
> 
> I think we have figures out how we are going to handle transportation when we go to California. Since we plan to stick to the resorts, we really won't need a rental car all week. It looks like ti will be several hundred dollars cheaper if we just hire a car to take us from the airport to our hotel in Hollywood, then get another car to take us from Hollywood to Disneyland, and then get another car to take us from our hotel at Disney to the airport.  We are also considering avoiding the Los Angeles airport and fly into the Burbank airport and then fly home from the Orange County airport.
> 
> 
> I love 80's pop. I never got into the metal bands of the 80's, but dh likes them. I have several Abba songs on my phone.




Glad to hear you`re getting organised for that trip Charade, always good to have an idea of what you`ll need to do, and not need to do, sounds like you won`t need a car while you`re there.

Love Abba.......Dancing Queen (obviously) and Super Trooper are among two of my favourites, but there isn`t really a bad song from them.





Robo56 said:


> Good Sunday evening Sans family
> 
> View attachment 687640





Robo56 said:


> View attachment 687641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Schumi. The engineering students have to choose which area of engineering they will specialize in by Spring semester of the their sophomore year. He had thought about a degree in business like his sister or Engineering. He said he thought he would like engineering better. As long as he is happy we are happy for him.
> 
> I had remembered you saying that Kyle had a degree in Chemical Engineering. I know you are proud of all his accomplishments.
> 
> 
> Beautiful thought for sure.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Keisha Happy Birthday to your sons.
> View attachment 687638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to some more information on the Houses and Scare Zones. Looks like it will be a busy HHN. All the UMH Tours dates sold out for September and looks like the October dates will be gone soon.
> 
> Let the scares begin.
> 
> View attachment 687648
> 
> View attachment 687649
> 
> View attachment 687650
> 
> 
> 
> Mac hope you and your mister are feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> It was another hot one here today. We are going to cool down a little this week Into the 80’s so that will give a little relief. We have a nice hard rain falling now and maybe this will bring the temps down tonight.
> 
> 
> Had a sisters day out with lunch and shopping with my sister K yesterday. We went into HomeGoods and they had some Halloween things already.
> View attachment 687660
> 
> View attachment 687661
> 
> View attachment 687662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went by Bath & Body Works and they already had my favorite Fall shower jel and lotion Marshmallow Pumkin Latte. My sister bought this for me a number of years ago and I have been a fan of it since then.
> 
> I found some hand sanitizer and a fun Halloween Witches hand holder for the sanitizer.
> 
> View attachment 687657
> 
> Always enjoy looking at Halloween merch.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a wonderful Sunday.



An Engineering Degree will lead him to have many choices, not necessarily having to stick with Engineering directly. Kyle is in Financial Advice and there are many who veer into Finance with the same degree he has. Oh goodness yes, we are incredibly proud of him, it was a difficult Degree and they lost a few along the way who just couldn`t do it. I`m sure your Grandson will fall into something he loves and with that Degree behind him he`ll do good.

Love Marshmallow Pumkin Latte.......I have a few items with that. I`m enjoying Summer Melody right now...very summery and fruity fragrance. Love the hand sanitiser!!

Yes, going to be a busy one this year....I saw the tours had been sold out for a while now.....

Glad you had a nice visit with your sister and yes, love the Halloween products.......we don`t get that as good over here, so it`s nice to see your options over there.

Have a great week Robbie.......




After all the wandering through the fields yesterday on the quad bikes, we were out for the count last night. Still a little breezy out there but it was lovely in the bedroom last night......thank goodness we don`t need A/C running over here.....we just don`t get the same type of weather that needs it.

This original lizzard is a happy one.......

Off out early this morning for an early appointment, then take something back that`s not suitable, maybe do some housework and then we have an appointment this afternoon for a couple of hours....always look forward to that one!!

As we`ll be late out, going to have fish and chips from the chippy......Monday night treat!

Starting out the day with croissants, fruit and some of the new breakfast tea, very nice it is too.

Hope Pumpkin had a lovely weekend with the little one, I`m sure she did!!




























Have a lovely Monday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, a Robo post.  Hope you are doing well, and nice to have lunch out with your sister.  Hehe, around here, even little one and I thought, so much for Summer, more and more Fall colors and items are arriving in the stores, with all the back to school items too. Like most of the smell from Bath and Body stores. 

Glad to hear Schumi is enjoying a new tea.   

Sigh, the weekend has gone, and it surely feels like a Monday.  And the heat wave, and excess heat warnings issued today, as not done with the hot weather yet.  Another day, the humidity will make it feel like 110.  Probably the hottest of days, when we were already hot.  With dew points in the mid 70’s, that hazy, hot and humid h’s are here.  With that, even with glorious sunshine now, the clouds will be arriving soon, as another cold front is arriving.  Though little one hopes for a good thunderstorm, so far, early weather news saying just chances of spotty rain showers. Based on our chances lately, we may not be that rain winner.  No matter, with that cold front arriving, tomorrow will feel cool, with tacos being enjoyed in a low 80’s high temp day.  

But it is still Summer, as 90’s highs in this week’s weather anyway.  And other than some rain chances today, no rain chance until Friday.  So some very dry days this Summer so far.  

But early bird, and back to week day routine I am. Tea for me too.   

Make it a most Marvelous Monday.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi I get kicked on Canadian rental site too so no idea what US cost would be for car!  But I know pre Covid we paid a heck of a lot less!  Love the Young and Fun sign isn’t that the truth lol. About how I’m feeling at the moment.

Lynne thanks it was a really fun Saturday. And a beautiful day to be on the water!

 My girls took a 2 person kayak and I took a solo. We paddled around our end of the inlet and in a cove the Shogun movie set is still there, my daughters hadn’t seen it yet!  Looking forward to when it comes out. I read the books years ago. 
Daughters fiancé came and spent the afternoon at the house with his future father in law! He dropped us off at the boat launch, parking there is always problematic. And picked us up. I also sent him on an errand to pick up the DQ cake I ordered!  
We came back and showered up. And enjoye the patio. The kids played several games of backgammon.

Before we went out we went down the lane to my good friend who is doing the wedding dress alterations.  Not much to do, fits her like a glove!  Just a little under the arm and shorten hem.   It was so cute, her grand daughter age 3 was there and was excited to see the princess!  Lol.

Ugh my lower back is killing me. I think yesterday was the worst day. I took Robaxecet (Kirkland) and put Voltaren on. Also had a soak in the hot tub. Doing whatever I can. Massage therapist recommended a portable recharging percussion massager so I can pack it to take with me. I ordered on Amazon last night. Hope she can work her magic on Thursday!  

Keisha I’d like to see Thor!  Maybe one evening if it’s still playing we’ll go to the cinema in City Walk and see it!  Can’t think of the name of any Guns songs but I’m sure I’ll recognize when I hear them!  I was never a heavy metal fan!  

Charade I never rent car when we have a theme park vacay. I find it cheaper and convenient to Uber/Lyft.  I only rent when I go to South Fla to Deerfield Beach where I really need it. I already have March (nephew) wedding trip booked. Looking forward to returning to my fav little spot. And looks like my Universal Mardi Gras trip may not be solo after all lol. My travel buddy is looking into coming.

Robo sounds like a nice sister outing! But I’m not ready to look at Fall!  We waited so long here for summer!  

Just got heat alert on cell phone!  Guess it’s going to be a hot week here.  So maybe Orlando won’t be such a shock to the system!  

This morning is pre trip mani/pedi!  I have clothes washed and laid out. Tomorrow I’ll go thru and make final decisions on what I’ll pack. I know I have way too much out lol. Then all I have to do is iron what I’m packing and roll up into packing cubes. 
Also have a friends birthday lunch today after mani/pedi.

Time to pop a pod in the Keurig!


----------



## Lynne G

Ack Sue, hope your back feels better soon.  I use a hot cold patch on my lower back when it bothers me.  If I sit too long, it can be sore, so I get up a lot to walk around and stretch out my back.  Yay for trip getting so close now.  

Still bright, but very hazy.  Ooh that sticky air when we go to retrieve the trash cans.  But that is around lunchtime, and ah yes. that very early breakfast is long ago enough, I’m already ready for lunch.  May look for a little snack soon.  That pre lunch one.  LoL


----------



## Sue M

Lynne G said:


> R aAck Sue, hope your back feels better soon.  I use a hot cold patch on my lower back when it bothers me.  If I sit too long, it can be sore, so I get up a lot to walk around and stretch out my back.  Yay for trip getting so close now.
> 
> Still bright, but very hazy.  Ooh that sticky air when we go to retrieve the trash cans.  But that is around lunchtime, and ah yes. that very early breakfast is long ago enough, I’m already ready for lunch.  May look for a little snack soon.  That pre lunch one.  LoL


I was thinking of getting them for my flight. 6 hrs   And even when no back problems by 4th hour I’m getting uncomfortable.


----------



## Robo56

Good Monday afternoon everyone  







schumigirl said:


> An Engineering Degree will lead him to have many choices, not necessarily having to stick with Engineering directly. Kyle is in Financial Advice and there are many who veer into Finance with the same degree he has. Oh goodness yes, we are incredibly proud of him, it was a difficult Degree and they lost a few along the way who just couldn`t do it. I`m sure your Grandson will fall into something he loves and with that Degree behind him he`ll do good.


Great to hear the degree will have so many career options for choices when he graduates.



schumigirl said:


> Have a great week Robbie.......


You have a lovely week too.




Lynne G said:


> Yay, a Robo post. Hope you are doing well, and nice to have lunch out with your sister. Hehe, around here, even little one and I thought, so much for Summer, more and more Fall colors and items are arriving in the stores, with all the back to school items too. Like most of the smell from Bath and Body stores.



Hope your tea is strong and yummy today. Yes, I do like Bath & Body Works. It’s been hot here so some Fall colors and decorations are ok in stores for me.



Sue M said:


> We paddled around our end of the inlet and in a cove the Shogun movie set is still there, my daughters hadn’t seen it yet! Looking forward to when it comes out. I read the books years ago.


Funny you mention Shogun. I was just talking about by favorite mini-series on TV In the 80’s. It was The Thorn Birds. Richard Chamberlain was the King of the mini-series in the 80’s. I liked Shogun too.








Sue M said:


> This morning is pre trip mani/pedi! I have clothes washed and laid out. Tomorrow I’ll go thru and make final decisions on what I’ll pack. I know I have way too much out lol. Then all I have to do is iron what I’m packing and roll up into packing cubes.
> Also have a friends birthday lunch today after mani/pedi.


Enjoy your mani & pedi and lunch with your friend.

I hope your back feels better soon. Sending some mummy dust your way for back healing and a great trip.


We did get some much needed rain last night. Woke up and it was 77 and 98% humidity. Supposed to be 84 and more rain.

Did some grocery shopping this morning. Stopped and filled up the gas tank at Costco and had an appointment with message therapist.

I heard from older sister in Florida. She has Covid again. So does her grandson. He is pretty sick. They were at doctors office and were tested and are positive. She was told Covid is on the uptick in Florida. I think everyone is seeing an up swing with this new subvariant of Omicron. Really concerned for sister as she is still recovering from post Covid blood clots in her lungs from February. They are getting the meds they need.

Also heard from daughter in Kentucky this morning and she is sick with Covid. She has the fever, aches and cough. She had test today and it’s positive. Her doc will make sure she gets meds she needs.

Have couple of other things left to do this afternoon.


Have a good afternoon everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, sending lots of mummy dust get well wishes to your sisters and nephew, Robo. Seems many I know came back from their Florida vacation with the virus.  I am a bit worried about going down next month.  But we are boosted and will try to be as safe as we can.  At least I have some time to still cancel.  

We had a brief pass of light rain, with lightning warnings flashed on my phone.  Yeah, from weather radar, looks like the more heavy rain and storm is North of us.  We could use any rain, as my garden surely needs it. Eh, thunderstorms warnings expire at 10 pm tonight.  

Told little one, she needs to do that rain dance, as so far, the no rain or like now, briefly lightly raining.  Phone says rain will end in less then 20 minutes, and we just heard thunder.  But no rain now I can see now, so I guess so light, and not that much cooler, as still 90 degrees out now.  And my AC just went on again.  Hot enough day. And went out to check on the trash cans returned, and was oh so muggy out.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Schumi I get kicked on Canadian rental site too so no idea what US cost would be for car!  But I know pre Covid we paid a heck of a lot less!  Love the Young and Fun sign isn’t that the truth lol. About how I’m feeling at the moment.
> 
> This morning is pre trip mani/pedi!  I have clothes washed and laid out. Tomorrow I’ll go thru and make final decisions on what I’ll pack. I know I have way too much out lol. Then all I have to do is iron what I’m packing and roll up into packing cubes.
> Also have a friends birthday lunch today after mani/pedi.




I think we always paid more than we should for rental cars, hearing what Americans paid was always such a bargain in comparison. But I think we`re all paying more now. 

Tom decided to go for the bigger car, so I told him he can`t complain about the cost....not that he ever does really. But over $2,000 for a month is still less than what they were quoting last year. 

I always overpack. Even knowing we have plenty of time to do laundry, I still like a good selection of clothes. I`m a dress wearer a lot of the time at home, so I do like to have plenty on a trip too.....I never really considered packing cubes......do you think they`re decent? 




Robo56 said:


> Funny you mention Shogun. I was just talking about by favorite mini-series on TV In the 80’s. It was The Thorn Birds. Richard Chamberlain was the King of the mini-series in the 80’s. I liked Shogun too.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 687856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did get some much needed rain last night. Woke up and it was 77 and 98% humidity. Supposed to be 84 and more rain.
> 
> Did some grocery shopping this morning. Stopped and filled up the gas tank at Costco and had an appointment with message therapist.
> 
> I heard from older sister in Florida. She has Covid again. So does her grandson. He is pretty sick. They were at doctors office and were tested and are positive. She was told Covid is on the uptick in Florida. I think everyone is seeing an up swing with this new subvariant of Omicron. Really concerned for sister as she is still recovering from post Covid blood clots in her lungs from February. They are getting the meds they need.
> 
> Also heard from daughter in Kentucky this morning and she is sick with Covid. She has the fever, aches and cough. She had test today and it’s positive. Her doc will make sure she gets meds she needs.
> 
> Have couple of other things left to do this afternoon.
> 
> 
> Have a good afternoon everyone.



 Loved The Thorn Birds......classic of it`s time!!! 

Oh Robbie, your poor family! I was wondering how your sister was doing....poor thing. Sending all good wishes to them all and hope they all heal quickly and with no residual issues. 




Like Robbie, we got some much needed rain today. We had some amazing deluges throughout the day that sounded like we were going to get thunder and lightning, but just downpours. The grass will be happy though and plants too. Still drizzly now, and much cooler than we`ve had. 

Had a good day and achieved a lot. 

Ended up going out for a pub dinner after our meeting, one we hadn`t been to before as our local doesn`t serve food on a Monday night, it was very nice and we`d go back again. Tables were still set quite far apart, most places are back to normal with table spacing. We had a booth and it just felt like a really nice place. Like our two village pubs, everything is homemade which we do like and are happy to pay more for. And another reason I`ll never be slim. But, why not......

Have low lighting on in here and candles too, feels dark with all the rain and cloud outside. 

Hoping it`s dry tomorrow so we can get walking again, we missed going today.....but we wouldn`t mind getting some more rain....rain already looks so much better. 

Tonic water time......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

And it's Monday afternoon!  And I'm finally all caught up with all the posts!

We had a busy and great weekend with the gd.  She kept both me and dh busy lol.  Grandpa and Grammie were tired last night once we got home meeting dd to give her back.  The weather was amazing (with no wind which we have had so many gusty days) and hot, hot, hot!!!!  We set up the pool in the backyard.  It was a busy weekend in the city with various activities going on here.  We went to watch some of the street performers that was happening downtown, and also took in the BBQ rib fest.  It is travelling pit bosses with their world famous smoked/bbq ribs, chicken and fixings.  It was delicious.  She was glad to see her Momma   She was tired of Grammie, but she was such a little trooper.  I also forgot to mention she is basically potty trained...so that was a nice bonus - no diapers. 

I seen there was chatter of phone scammers.  We get a few of those calls at home.  Rarely do I answer them  Dh gets them on his phone, and because it's a work cell, he needs to answer them, as they will somehow say they are calling from a local company - so dh picks it up.  I rarely answer my phone, unless I know the caller.  If they really want to talk to me, they will leave a message. 

I get a few of those calls at work.  I will go along with them sometimes, other times I say that they have called the local RCMP (police department) and that I need to transfer their call to the fraud department.  If I answer at home on our land line (yes - we still have a land line lol) I have asked them if they are needing to talk to dh.  When they reply yes, I tell them that he's due home soon from his shift with the rcmp and they can leave a call back number for him if they want.  They tend to NOT call back 

Today is a cooler day today.  It is supposed to warm up tomorrow and for the rest of the week.  We are just on the edge of the hot weather front that @Sue M  is experiencing.  So I am going to enjoy every moment of it!

I finally have my nail appointment today since my gal cancelled last week   I am proud of myself for not filing them down.  They are wayyyyyyyyyyyy too long, but was keeping the length as my nail gal has trouble doing a french tip on a shorter nail.  Tomorrow is the hair!!!  It's a couple days of pampering. 

Well, I have one more paper shuffle to scan and send off to the correct department before I leave for the day! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

I feel like i need a machete (Danny Trejo shoutout ) in my life…guess who now has shingles?  

I’m told courtesy of my immune system being beat to heck from Covid.  On a positive note, have the RX & it’s a very mild Case.  I’m sure the FL heat won’t bother it one bit starting in 3 days, nope not at all

sue - wow, lucky to have the dress need little in way of nips & tucks!  That is rare indeed




Charade67 said:


> We are also considering avoiding the Los Angeles airport and fly into the Burbank airport and then fly home from the Orange County airport.


I loved flying into Burbank from LAS, old school.  Had to walk down steps from the plane and the luggage carousels were under an open air awning outside lol.  

only reason we flew in There as so close to USH.  I’d def have transport lined up.  We used uber black to prearrange the haul from USH to Knotts.  Would never, ever do that drive on the 4   

SNA is another joy.  LAX, well…they have planes 


Robo56 said:


> We went into HomeGoods and they had some Halloween things already.


Knew you’d have a sighting soon!  Going to guess big lots not far behind.  They were rather disappointing the last few years tho.


schumigirl said:


> An Engineering Degree will lead him to have many choices, not necessarily having to stick with Engineering directly. Kyle is in Financial Advice and there are many who veer into Finance with the same degree he has


had a conversation with the dean of youngest DS’s school once when it came up I wasn’t exactly enamored of the idea of a dual major.  Was ‘splained to me, in convincing fashion, that most degrees are enhanced with the critical thinking developed with an analytical degree.   

He still didn’t get the extra semester out of me lol, that’s why they have online classes over winter & summer breaks


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> And it's Monday afternoon!  And I'm finally all caught up with all the posts!
> 
> We had a busy and great weekend with the gd.  She kept both me and dh busy lol.  Grandpa and Grammie were tired last night once we got home meeting dd to give her back.  The weather was amazing (with no wind which we have had so many gusty days) and hot, hot, hot!!!!  We set up the pool in the backyard.  It was a busy weekend in the city with various activities going on here.  We went to watch some of the street performers that was happening downtown, and also took in the BBQ rib fest.  It is travelling pit bosses with their world famous smoked/bbq ribs, chicken and fixings.  It was delicious.  She was glad to see her Momma   She was tired of Grammie, but she was such a little trooper.  I also forgot to mention she is basically potty trained...so that was a nice bonus - no diapers.
> 
> I seen there was chatter of phone scammers.  We get a few of those calls at home.  Rarely do I answer them  Dh gets them on his phone, and because it's a work cell, he needs to answer them, as they will somehow say they are calling from a local company - so dh picks it up.  I rarely answer my phone, unless I know the caller.  If they really want to talk to me, they will leave a message.
> 
> I get a few of those calls at work.  I will go along with them sometimes, other times I say that they have called the local RCMP (police department) and that I need to transfer their call to the fraud department.  If I answer at home on our land line (yes - we still have a land line lol) I have asked them if they are needing to talk to dh.  When they reply yes, I tell them that he's due home soon from his shift with the rcmp and they can leave a call back number for him if they want.  They tend to NOT call back
> 
> Today is a cooler day today.  It is supposed to warm up tomorrow and for the rest of the week.  We are just on the edge of the hot weather front that @Sue M  is experiencing.  So I am going to enjoy every moment of it!
> 
> I finally have my nail appointment today since my gal cancelled last week   I am proud of myself for not filing them down.  They are wayyyyyyyyyyyy too long, but was keeping the length as my nail gal has trouble doing a french tip on a shorter nail.  Tomorrow is the hair!!!  It's a couple days of pampering.
> 
> Well, I have one more paper shuffle to scan and send off to the correct department before I leave for the day!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> View attachment 687890
> View attachment 687891




Gorgeous pictures of a beautiful little girl Pumpkin......

Glad you had such a lovely time with her over the weekend.

We still have a land line too...wouldn`t be without it......




keishashadow said:


> View attachment 687892
> I feel like i need a machete (Danny Trejo shoutout ) in my life…guess who now has shingles?
> 
> I’m told courtesy of my immune system being beat to heck from Covid.  On a positive note, have the RX & it’s a very mild Case.  I’m sure the FL heat won’t bother it one bit starting in 3 days, nope not at all
> 
> 
> 
> had a conversation with the dean of youngest DS’s school once when it came up I wasn’t exactly enamored of the idea of a dual major.  Was ‘splained to me, in convincing fashion, that most degrees are enhanced with the critical thinking developed with an analytical degree.
> 
> He still didn’t get the extra semester out of me lol, that’s why they have online classes over winter & summer breaks



I had to Google Danny Trejo.....I know who he is, just didn`t know his name......  

The Florida heat will do you the world of good......I`m almost positive......lol......and yes, was good to hear you had a milder version, some folks get it nasty!!! 

I`m a big fan of Engineering degrees......we have 3 in our house and Kyle has the best one as he has the Masters.....Tom and I don`t have Masters for that one!! Critical thinking is something they`re trying to bring into some senior schools as standard, my friend who is the University Lecturer suggests how about common sense classes first!! Nice idea.....






Raining again......the grass, flowers and plants across the country will be loving this! 

Almost bedtime.......and getting darker earlier every night......we`re just glad of the rain as there were so many woodland fires around the whole country, unusual for us. 

Think we`ll get walking in the morning.......


----------



## Lynne G

Ouch, glad mild case for ya, Keisha. Good to have medicine, and yay for the trip coming so soon.  Yep, trip should make you feel better.  And yay, retirement should look good on DH.


----------



## Sue M

Schumi I do like the packing cubes!  I roll my clothes anyway for packing. A friend gave me some cubes for a present so I decided to try them. When I arrive I take the cube from suitcase, and put straight into dresser in room And unzip. Things stay in the cubes. I usually do laundry before we leave and everything is back in cubes to put in luggage. Saves a lot of time, and in airport if they want to open your suitcase,  nobody is pawing thru my underwear!  Happened once, had to open the carryon, because while packing to return home somehow my paring knife got thrown into carryon   Oops. I always pack a paring knife to cut up apples in my room or oranges! Can you believe you can’t find a Florida orange in grocery stores there? So odd.

Pumpkin cute photos. I think I could use that pool here this week!  I’ve been getting heat warnings on my weather app. We still have our land line too. Especially glad after the Rogers fiasco!  Boy oh boy!  I hope the govt stops the Shaw takeover!  

Keisha yikes!  It’s just the gift that keeps on giving!  Hope the Shingles stay mild!  We arrive in Florida Saturday!  I forget which park you’re heading to!  
You didn’t like SNA?  I’ve only used It once but thought it was ok. 

Robo I loved Richard Chamberlain  and stil remember watching Dr Kildare when I was l little! Loved Thorn Birds! I didn’t remember they made a Shogun series! I read the books but can’t for the life of me recall if I watched it on tv! But looking forward to seeing the new one especially as it’s filmed in my town!

Nails looking good now!  I had Dip on hands and regular polish on toes!  Love the little pre trip rituals that say vacay is soon!
Lunch was very nice with alot of good natured banter as you can with old friends!  Most of us knew eachother since our children were in either pre school or kindergarten!  
Wednesday is hair!

Mac 

Lynne thanks for the well wishes. I hope I’ll be better too or I’ll be stuck renting a scooter


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Schumi I do like the packing cubes!  I roll my clothes anyway for packing. A friend gave me some cubes for a present so I decided to try them. When I arrive I take the cube from suitcase, and put straight into dresser in room And unzip. Things stay in the cubes. I usually do laundry before we leave and everything is back in cubes to put in luggage. Saves a lot of time, and in airport if they want to open your suitcase,  nobody is pawing thru my underwear!  Happened once, had to open the carryon, because while packing to return home somehow my paring knife got thrown into carryon   Oops. I always pack a paring knife to cut up apples in my room or oranges! Can you believe you can’t find a Florida orange in grocery stores there? So odd.
> 
> Pumpkin cute photos. I think I could use that pool here this week!  I’ve been getting heat warnings on my weather app. We still have our land line too. Especially glad after the Rogers fiasco!  Boy oh boy!  I hope the govt stops the Shaw takeover!
> 
> Keisha yikes!  It’s just the gift that keeps on giving!  Hope the Shingles stay mild!  We arrive in Florida Saturday!  I forget which park you’re heading to!
> You didn’t like SNA?  I’ve only used It once but thought it was ok.
> 
> Robo I loved Richard Chamberlain  and stil remember watching Dr Kildare when I was l little! Loved Thorn Birds! I didn’t remember they made a Shogun series! I read the books but can’t for the life of me recall if I watched it on tv! But looking forward to seeing the new one especially as it’s filmed in my town!
> 
> Nails looking good now!  I had Dip on hands and regular polish on toes!  Love the little pre trip rituals that say vacay is soon!
> Lunch was very nice with alot of good natured banter as you can with old friends!  Most of us knew eachother since our children were in either pre school or kindergarten!
> Wednesday is hair!
> 
> Mac
> 
> Lynne thanks for the well wishes. I hope I’ll be better too or I’ll be stuck renting a scooter



They do sound good....Yes, I roll clothes too, and it does make a difference without the cubes and usually hanging up dresses and so on they tend to unruffle themsleves or if they`re bad I`ll iron them, don`t want to leave the room looking like an unmade bed!! 

Only ever had our suitcase opened once, and not in front of us, we just saw the sheet they put inside to let you know it had been checked. I had bought some very nice knives and must have caught their eye. But, we`ve never had our cases checked other than that, and hand luggage only once, but not bothered really, butwouldn`t fancy seeing anyone`s underwear being roped around!! I`m sure they`ve seen it all before though, doesn`t mean we want to 





Well, the rain has stopped but it`s cloudy out there and cooler at around 60F. Nice for walking though. 

Plan to walk then have a few things to get sorted today and some shopping in there too......schools are off now so we try to go early and avoid all the kids in the stores now......much quieter when they`re back at school. But, back to school stuff/clothes have been on show since just before they broke up on Thursday. Always hated seeing the Back to School signs.......


Haven`t thought about food yet today, but I baked breakfast muffins last night and also have English muffins, sleeping beauty might want them. 

Slept well as usual last night and woke up feeling fresh as paint this morning.....will see how far we walk. 





























Happy Tuesday........​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, that Taco Tuesday is here!  
Time to enjoy a taco or two some time or times today.  Mac, hope you are feeling well enough to enjoy some Taco Bell today.  If not, sending lots more well wishes your way. Those Taco Bell tacos can wait.  

And so, those yesterday’s threats of extreme weather thunderstorms was another bust. Rain losers we were. That brief rain as stated above, then the sun came out, and any that was wet, was quickly dry.  After that rain, heard the thunder, but must have traveled some good amount of miles, as no rain did we see the rest of yesterday.  

As cold front has arrived, it is so weak, that the temp still did not get lower than 70 overnight.  And a beautiful sunrise I saw from my clear sky view in my office, but the clouds are are going to rule the day.  And with the humidity down some, and the cloud cover, we only get to 84 as the high today.  I’ll take it.  Kids think perfect day to enjoy some pool time.  And go to that imported goods Asian grocery store, that’s on the way.  

But for me, commute was a little busier, but I also was a few minutes later getting off.  Grr, DH came home late last night, and instead of finding a parking spot up the street, parked across our driveway’s entrance.  See, I get the driveway, as our cars are big enough, and the driveway short enough, two cars can barely fit.  Thankfully, he was up with me, so he drove up the street and I left.  But quick enough to office parking, and yay, the one building scan that is a crap shoot as to it working, did not last week, but did today.  Yay!

Pumpkin, so cute, thanks for sharing the pictures. Always great to enjoy time with family little ones.  

Sue, yay for nails done, and friends time. Getting much closer now.  Hope your back issues are not enough, you can enjoy park time without a scooter.  But if you need one, not a deal breaker I’m sure.  Hope you have safe travels this weekend, and a fabulous time.

Keisha, hope you are feeling better today.  Your trip is getting so much closer now.  Safe travels and have a fabulous time too.  

Us, weeks more countdown.  But that’s okay. Our weather has certainly got us ready for the Florida heat. This time of year, we had traveled to Florida ever since the kids were little.  That last two weeks of August was our vacation time, as Summer camp ended mid August, and school started after Labor  Day in early September. So we are well seasoned travelers mostly in August and December, with now, an occasional January, and now September, as once the kids graduated high school, freed up more time to travel with family at different times of year.   

Thus, connectivity here or there, does not matter.  As long as can make tea, I’m good.  And so, from an tea drinker in an almost cool feeling office, hope all have that terrific Taco Tuesday.


----------



## Robo56

Good Tuesday morning Sans family  










schumigirl said:


> Oh Robbie, your poor family! I was wondering how your sister was doing....poor thing. Sending all good wishes to them all and hope they all heal quickly and with no residual issues.


Thank you. I spoke to all of them late yesterday evening. Daughter doing well, but sister is pretty sick.



keishashadow said:


> I feel like i need a machete (Danny Trejo shoutout ) in my life…guess who now has shingles?
> 
> I’m told courtesy of my immune system being beat to heck from Covid.  On a positive note, have the RX & it’s a very mild Case. I’m sure the FL heat won’t bother it one bit starting in 3 days, nope not at all


Sorry to hear you have another medical thing to deal with. Great you got your med quickly. It will help calm the symptoms and duration. Having a mild case is better no doubt. Get well soon and enjoy your vacation.



Can you believe you can’t find a Florida orange in grocery stores there? So odd.

A lot of the family operated citrus groves went under. Lot of issues with greening disease and canker. Whole groves had to be burned to stop the spread. Also children did not want to continue family business in some cases.

There are still plenty of Citrus groves, but they will sell their crop locally and online at their stores. Also harvesting is between end of November and beginning of April.

I remember when we first moved there you could go to the farmers market and get a huge paper shopping bag full of mixed citrus for $5.00. Those days are long gone.

I have a local farmers market I go to during the season to get my oranges, tangerines etc.

Each grower plants a variety of different oranges, tangerines and grape fruits. So that during the season different varieties are ripening at different times and they have a full crop to sell all through the season.



Sue M said:


> Robo I loved Richard Chamberlain  and stil remember watching Dr Kildare when I was l little! Loved Thorn Birds! I didn’t remember they made a Shogun series! I read the books but can’t for the life of me recall if I watched it on tv! But looking forward to seeing the new one especially as it’s filmed in my town!


Richard Chamberlain is a wonderful actor.




Sue M said:


> Love the little pre trip rituals that say vacay is soon!



Love the pre-trip pamper ritual for sure. Hope your back feels better and you do not have to rent a scooter, but if needed be comfortable for sure.


I love this picture Pumpkin. So cute. Proof that girls are adept at multitasking even at a early age.


Hope Mac is feeling better.


Sending shout out to Tink, Monyk, Soniam, Bobbie68, Patty and all the Sans family who are not posting much.



It is dark and raining this morning. Much needed rain to help hydrate the lawns and give the animals water to drink.

Boiled some eggs and made some tuna salad and egg salad this morning.

The mult-day HHN passes are for sale this morning. I need to figure which one fits the bill for me and buy it.

I also saw the HHN dining experience is at Louie’s. Never done one of those before.

Think I will lay back down and try to sleep a bit more if I can. Not a  good sleep last night. The dark rainy weather should help.

Have a good Tuesday everyone.


----------



## Robo56

Lynne G said:


> Ack, sending lots of mummy dust get well wishes to your sisters and nephew, Robo. Seems many I know came back from their Florida vacation with the virus. I am a bit worried about going down next month. But we are boosted and will try to be as safe as we can. At least I have some time to still cancel.



I quoted your post in initial posting. Not sure where it went. So will try again.

Thank you Lynne. I have also seen lots of folks post about coming back from Florida with Covid. Don’t think it can be helped as there are so many people from so many places arriving there for vacation. 

It reminds us all to continue to be vigilant as best we can. 

We need to live and enjoy our lives in spite of things in this world. Part of that is vacationing. 

I love to read about everyone getting excited about planing and leaving for their trips.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Gorgeous pictures of a beautiful little girl Pumpkin......


She is full of life, looks like a little firecracker 


Sue M said:


> nobody is pawing thru my underwear


Nwahaha


Sue M said:


> We arrive in Florida Saturday! I forget which park you’re heading to!
> You didn’t like SNA? I’ve only used It once but thought it was ok.


other than SW on Thursday & Typhoon lagoon on Saturday, it’s nonstop WDW.  Dusk to dawn 

SNA my airport of choice when doing DL.   

Last trip we got caught in rush hour traffic from LA when touring.  No idea it extended until well past 7 pm there!   We didn’t get back to our resort (great wolf) until almost 10 pm via uber.  guy cut thru china town etc. but, still, a nightmare Of bumper to bumper all the way down.


Sue M said:


> Loved Thorn Birds!


I forgot about that one, was quite racy for it’s time on tv lol


Lynne G said:


> And so, those yesterday’s threats of extreme weather thunderstorms was another bust.


That’s because they wrecked havoc here, among the worst in years I’ve seen roll through, sequentially 

thanks Robbie, I’m a bad patient lol. Funny, i had some eggs to use up here.  Too expensive to let them go to waste these days.  Still amazed they come out so good in air fryer lol

carole thanks for the shout out re the multi-night HHN tix.  Pleasantly surprised they didn’t price gouge this year.  Get ‘em while they’re hot guys.


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Multi night HHN tickets are out!!  We got our FFP with express!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's a glorious hot, sunny taco Tuesday!  We are under a heat advisory.  So curtains are drawn on the south side of the house.  Our house stays cool until about 2:00 pm, then once that afternoon sun starts to really ramp up, the house heats up quite fast.  Hopefully with the windows covered a bit, it will keep it cooler. 

I did get out a walk last night, after we watched the Nascar race   Dh set the pvr to record it while we were taking the gd back to her mom.  I had seen who won and the disqualification on my fb feed.  So I had to bite my lip and not let out all the juicy details.  It was hard not to tell him of a crash that I knew he would love. 

Looking forward to getting my hair colored again today.  It's time to refresh the lighter color   I color my roots the rest of the year and leave the blonde.  I do use a blue/purple based shampoo to tone it a little from going too brassy.  It will look great for pictures at my sister's wedding next month. 

I remember watching " Thorn Birds".  It was definitely racy for that time on tv for sure!!!  Does anyone remember the series North and South with Patrick Swayze ( 1985ish) I remember my mom LOVING that series.  She is a huge Patrick fan!

@Sue M enjoy the hair appointment.  Those appointments are an exciting part of the pre=trip excitement!  Stay cool!  I hope the back is getting better. 

@keishashadow  wow...Shingles!!!!!  I'm glad it's a mild case - but still   Hopefully it doesn't impact your up coming retirement family trip!    And yup the gd is a firecracker!!!  She is bossy, determined and likes to tease her pappa and knows he doesn't say no  When I would say no - she would go ask poppa...then she would come and tell me Poppa said yes.  Little stinker 

@schumigirl  I think walking after a rain is the best!  

@Lynne G I hope your in-office and commute day goes fast.  I know my sister who is in a simular position of some in-office and tele-work enjoys her home days at work much more than going in 

Well, I should start to shuffle some papers.  They don't pay me to cruise message boards and plan imaginary trips in my head!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Tuesday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 688208
> 
> View attachment 688211
> 
> View attachment 688212
> 
> View attachment 688210
> 
> Thank you. I spoke to all of them late yesterday evening. Daughter doing well, but sister is pretty sick.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you have another medical thing to deal with. Great you got your med quickly. It will help calm the symptoms and duration. Having a mild case is better no doubt. Get well soon and enjoy your vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe you can’t find a Florida orange in grocery stores there? So odd.
> 
> A lot of the family operated citrus groves went under. Lot of issues with greening disease and canker. Whole groves had to be burned to stop the spread. Also children did not want to continue family business in some cases.
> 
> There are still plenty of Citrus groves, but they will sell their crop locally and online at their stores. Also harvesting is between end of November and beginning of April.
> 
> I remember when we first moved there you could go to the farmers market and get a huge paper shopping bag full of mixed citrus for $5.00. Those days are long gone.
> 
> I have a local farmers market I go to during the season to get my oranges, tangerines etc.
> 
> Each grower plants a variety of different oranges, tangerines and grape fruits. So that during the season different varieties are ripening at different times and they have a full crop to sell all through the season.
> 
> 
> Richard Chamberlain is a wonderful actor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pre-trip pamper ritual for sure. Hope your back feels better and you do not have to rent a scooter, but if needed be comfortable for sure.
> 
> View attachment 688213
> I love this picture Pumpkin. So cute. Proof that girls are adept at multitasking even at a early age.
> 
> 
> Hope Mac is feeling better.
> 
> 
> Sending shout out to Tink, Monyk, Soniam, Bobbie68, Patty and all the Sans family who are not posting much.
> 
> 
> 
> It is dark and raining this morning. Much needed rain to help hydrate the lawns and give the animals water to drink.
> 
> Boiled some eggs and made some tuna salad and egg salad this morning.
> 
> The mult-day HHN passes are for sale this morning. I need to figure which one fits the bill for me and buy it.
> 
> I also saw the HHN dining experience is at Louie’s. Never done one of those before.
> 
> Think I will lay back down and try to sleep a bit more if I can. Not a  good sleep last night. The dark rainy weather should help.
> 
> Have a good Tuesday everyone.




Sending many good wishes Robbie, especially for your sister. Hope she has a massive improvement soon. 

We did the Scare Actor Dining once.....never again!! Very mediocre food and very poor SA experiences. They didn`t even have Michael Myers, and it was one of the year`s Halloween was one of the highlights. 

Hope you get a good sleep, and yes, let that rain pour for the greenery. 





keishashadow said:


> She is full of life, looks like a little firecracker
> 
> Nwahaha
> 
> other than SW on Thursday & Typhoon lagoon on Saturday, it’s nonstop WDW.  Dusk to dawn
> 
> SNA my airport of choice when doing DL.
> 
> Last trip we got caught in rush hour traffic from LA when touring.  No idea it extended until well past 7 pm there!   We didn’t get back to our resort (great wolf) until almost 10 pm via uber.  guy cut thru china town etc. but, still, a nightmare Of bumper to bumper all the way down.
> 
> I forgot about that one, was quite racy for it’s time on tv lol
> 
> That’s because they wrecked havoc here, among the worst in years I’ve seen roll through, sequentially
> 
> thanks Robbie, I’m a bad patient lol. Funny, i had some eggs to use up here.  Too expensive to let them go to waste these days.  Still amazed they come out so good in air fryer lol
> 
> carole thanks for the shout out re the multi-night HHN tix.  Pleasantly surprised they didn’t price gouge this year.  Get ‘em while they’re hot guys.




Youse is welcome.........yep, we expected to pay a lot more this year......a nice surprise indeed 



NashvilleTrio said:


> Multi night HHN tickets are out!!  We got our FFP with express!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's a glorious hot, sunny taco Tuesday!  We are under a heat advisory.  So curtains are drawn on the south side of the house.  Our house stays cool until about 2:00 pm, then once that afternoon sun starts to really ramp up, the house heats up quite fast.  Hopefully with the windows covered a bit, it will keep it cooler.
> 
> I did get out a walk last night, after we watched the Nascar race   Dh set the pvr to record it while we were taking the gd back to her mom.  I had seen who won and the disqualification on my fb feed.  So I had to bite my lip and not let out all the juicy details.  It was hard not to tell him of a crash that I knew he would love.
> 
> Looking forward to getting my hair colored again today.  It's time to refresh the lighter color   I color my roots the rest of the year and leave the blonde.  I do use a blue/purple based shampoo to tone it a little from going too brassy.  It will look great for pictures at my sister's wedding next month.
> 
> I remember watching " Thorn Birds".  It was definitely racy for that time on tv for sure!!!  Does anyone remember the series North and South with Patrick Swayze ( 1985ish) I remember my mom LOVING that series.  She is a huge Patrick fan!



Loved North and South!!!! 

I wanted to be Mrs Orry Main so bad........lol......and I loved the women`s dresses of that time......definitely loved Patrick Swayze!!! Hated his nasty sister, the dark haired one, while being very beautiful, she was a horrible character, Ashton played by the lovely Terri Garber, it had an incredible cast though.

Happy new hair do today......always nice to get it done....and enjoy that heat...yes, closing curtains and blinds does help......we never seem to do it though!!! It`s ingrained to us in the UK as soon as the sun shines and it`s warm.....open every window you can lol, wrong thing to do of course, but heyho.........enjoy it anyway. 






Lovely evening here again. 

Sitting out and enjoying the last heat of the day before the sun sets behind the trees. It`s quite nice in the shade when it`s as warm as we have right now....not too hot thankfully!! 

No Tacos in this house.........ever!! Enjoyed some peppered brie stuffed chicken breasts tonight, wrapped in bacon which were lovely along with some griddled veg and spicy couscous. 

Made some madeira cake today and a lemon tart, so will have some with some tea in a little while, still too full from dinner.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, I guess since I’m going to be there end of September, going to get the FFP with express.  That way, can join others if they are in park and want to go through a house. Not too bad in price, given the one day price.  Depending on what little one wants to do, I may spring for her to get that pass too. I’m hoping AP rates come out. As last year, when they came out after I bought little one’s ticket, I called the AP line, and they cancelled my full price ticket and sold me the  AP discounted ticket.  Best, just showed my email receipt and she got a paper ticket right from the ticket desk at Royal.  Saved me almost 20 dollars.  Checked my cc and yep, refunded in full, and charged new price. Let’s hope they throw out those AP rates soon.  

Light rain on and off, but so short, nothing looks wet.  Though more gray outside, as clouds are making it not nearly as bright as first thing this morning.  But this weak cold front is slipping to the South, so that hot air will be arriving by tonight.  Mid 80’s tomorrow, so camel should be happy not that hot yet.  He’s lucky, as the rest of this week gets that hazy, hot and humid, with chances of storms.  

Very quiet at work, but that’s fine with me. Once all in my office embraced telework, only when an all hands is asked, like in a few weeks, then all should be in.  Some of us have not seen each other in the 3 years we have been mostly gone from the office.      I can see the good and bad with both work places.  Though not having to drive into the city, is a big plus in that side.  Never thought it was big deal until I stopped doing it for awhile. Now, nice to have that almost hour back, and no wear on my car from all that stop and go city driving. 

 Oh, and for what it’s worth, we flew into LA for our three Disneyland and once, Universal in there.  We have flown in twice to SD, but we stayed down there, SW and zoo and other we did.  I did drive down and back to SW from Disney once.  Kids always liked that I was not bothered by the the large amount of lanes those LA highways are.  I guess my over 20 years of driving into and out of the city, having to drive the highway we fondly butcher the name, and it’s the ‘Kill, as always an accident and right before I used to get off it, there’s a curve as steep as a race track.  But past 15 years, now in a different part of the city.  Kinda worse, as a stop light at every, and I mean every, block. No where fast, as the lights are never timed right, so that stop and go repeat is my drive.  Though have to say, had to giggle a little, as the car that came flying past me this morning, went right through the red light.  I was thinking of doing that, as there was no one else around. But I didn’t. 

Sigh.  Almost time to see what traffic I get to sit in.  At least I’m thinking a short week, and taking Friday off.  Ready for a long weekend.  For sure.


----------



## schumigirl

Quickly Googling The Weeknd......

I have a little idea who he is now thanks to Raeven......but I`m confused as to how you make a house out of him???

The rest of the houses sound fab.....except the bug one.....I`ve been told I need to avoid that one!!

Coming inside now......getting a little cooler, so time to make tea and have some lemon tart......


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> We did the Scare Actor Dining once.....never again!


same but, had a wonderful time.  My expectations re the food were so low, it wasn’t hard to wow me lol

we got purge scareactors and a steam punk guy that really was working the crowd yet, smart enough to avoid those who he saw didn’t want to play.

from 2018, you can see the food in the first picture.


----------



## keishashadow

dupe - sorry


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> same but, had a wonderful time.  My expectations re the food were so low, it wasn’t hard to wow me lol
> 
> we got purge scareactors and a steam punk guy that really was working the crowd yet, smart enough to avoid those who he saw didn’t want to play.
> 
> from 2018, you can see the food in the first picture.View attachment 688300View attachment 688301




Love Sam in the picture!!!! You are loving little Sam there!!! And your food looked better than ours.......our food was cold, unreplenished and extremely lacklustre....but agree, the food was secondary to hoping for a meet with Michael Myers! Seriously disappointed there......

We had a catalogue of thngs we weren`t happy about, including being told we could leave and houses would be open for us before we even sat down!!! SA who we had no clue who they were.....Statue of liberty???? yes, that guy was there and he was funny and a mad scientist too. 

Table beside us were furious there were no Stranger Things SA either......

Then we left and got shouted at for being out too early and in the wrong place, despite being sent that way.......lol........

We had Sam too, I`m wondering now if it was the same year? I`d need to look back my TR`s.


----------



## Lynne G

Never thought I’d do that meal, as the only time I’ve eaten at HHN has been with the tour, and food there was just okay.  But at least always found something editable. We had some fun interactions with characters last year.  

Traffic was thick.  For a Tuesday?  Oh well.  Little one kindly got me some iced coffee. 

A what for dinner? Guess a poll may be in order.  We may want to do our own nachos/tacos.  That kinda day.  LoL


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Lynne G said:


> A what for dinner? Guess a poll may be in order. We may want to do our own nachos/tacos. That kinda day. LoL


I had put dh and the boys in charge of supper and gave them a few idea with food that was in the house.  

My appointment got cancelled until next Monday   My gal is sick and not feeling great.  So I guess it's better late than never.  At the end of the day..it's just hair.  I told her husband ( he called to change off her appointments)  and not the end of the world that she can't do it today.  I try to be as flexible as I can, as life happens, and it's not a do or die thing....it's hair!!!  

So I guess I'm on the hook for supper now   Now, do I make what I told the boys to make for supper - which was butter chicken and coconut rice...or do I try to whip something else up?  Sigh....I hate having to decide every meal every night some days!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Quick hello. I should be working, but I took a nap instead. 
I'm annoyed with American Airlines. The app says that something on my flight has changed and I should check back later to see what it is. I figure it is my outgoing flight since they have already refunded me for the seat upgrade I paid for.

Keisha - sorry to hear about the shingles. I keep thinking I should get the vaccine, but haven't done so yet. 

We flew into LAX last time we went to CA, but want to try the smaller airports this time.  I figure they can't be any worse than the tiny airport we have here. 

We saw Danny Trejo in a restaurant when we were in LA 3 years ago. He was our only celebrity sighting. 

My favorite ice cream shop is participating in taco Tuesday today. 



And speaking of tacos, we need to figure out what we are going to have for supper.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> the only time I’ve eaten at HHN has been with the tour, and food there was just okay.


you give it a far more charitable nod than me.  Just not my cuppa.  the desserts were such an after thot last year, surprising really.  Still, many do seem to enjoy the spread, always nice to have options and bottled water  

personally, I’d prefer a voucher for one of the food stands.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I try to be as flexible as I can, as life happens, and it's not a do or die thing....it's hair!!!


You are such a reasonable person, wish i was better at adulting.  


Charade67 said:


> We saw Danny Trejo in a restaurant when we were in LA 3 years ago. He was our only celebrity sighting.


N
O

W
A
Y


_Only ’celeb’ i met was Charlie the paparazzi from TMZ at LAX.  My DiL & GD were mortified I requested a selfie with him.  think we was secretly please to be on the other side of the camera
_


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> N
> O
> 
> W
> A
> Y
> 
> 
> _Only ’celeb’ i met was Charlie the paparazzi from TMZ at LAX. My DiL & GD were mortified I requested a selfie with him. think we was secretly please to be on the other side of the camera_


We weren’t bold enough to talk to him. Dh spotted him while we were eating dinner. He wasn’t a dinner guest, but appeared to be just casually conversing with the employees at the host stand. Dh’s friend, who was having dinner with us, said that he owns a couple of restaurants in that area.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> Dh’s friend, who was having dinner with us, said that he owns a couple of restaurants in that area.


Believe he has taco trucks too.  Appears to be very generous with the community, guess you can’t judge that book by the cover


----------



## Monykalyn

still here.  Too far back to catch up now.
Hawaii was fabulous. Perfect trip. Can't wait to go back. 
Had predator attack (coop door latch wasn't working properly). Lost my Bella-she of feathery cheeks and feet and the one who always always answered me when I talked. hard to come back to (happened night before we left HI), got a chunk out of Ellie-she looked like someone tried to pluck her, chew her up-thankfully just her back quarter panel (predator gets their head and its all over). She's my tough 8 year old, healed up and feathers starting to come back too. But I am done-can't stand losing my pets anymore-once these last 3 are gone I am done. 

Travis got the 'rona a week after we got back-think he got it from a work trip. I tested negative for a week (and several days after he stopped testing positive) then bam-I got it too: 99% sure I got it at work too. one day of headache and feeling sick, then felt better every day since except the boredom! Obviously having to work from home too. At least I should have antibodies topped off for HHN this fall LOL! Matter of time...

Ready for fall and HHN-got my tickets, hotel, and plane ticket.  Countdown ON!

Hope all are doing well and maybe see some of you in a couple months!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, MonyK.  So happy to read your trip was great.  Yeah, this newest variant seems to have infected so many.  Hope you’ve recovered. Very sad what happened to your chickens.  Why my neighbor had a kinda Fort Knox for his.  They are gone now, sole one left finally passed away.  They were pets too.  I’m not sure they are going to get any more either.  Horrible to find what happened, though, with your feathered girls. Here, the biggest predators that were to our neighbor chickens was raccoons, and the local neighbor cats.  Still hard to loose a pet.  Hugs.  Oh and I arrive in the early morning of the 18th.  So maybe we can say hi. Will be at SF. 

Oh no, Charade, hope no big change to any of your flights.  I’m nervous, but my flights were changed last year.  Many hours difference.  Enough I was really thinking of changing my plans.  But in the end, lost almost all of a park day I thought I was going to have, was not the end of the world.  Naps are good.  Hope you have a better night’s sleep tonight.  

Dinner.  We did make nachos and tacos.  Chicken ones.  Little one was not in mood for a taco, hence the nachos.  All enjoyed.  Easy enough dinner. And  as a treat, picked up a side, a large side, of fried cactus, from that local nacho place, as favorite of older one.  But we all do like it.   

Pumpkin, oh no, but yeah, hair cut is not the most pressing.  At least you can try to get a new appointment later.  

Keisha, yeah, it’s no substitute for a light dinner, even.  And agree last year was not their best.  Agree too, would be nice to get a voucher, as picky little one had to be supplemented as we had to stop for a other food stop,, as most of what was there, was not stuff she would eat.  I will say though, the characters were pretty good.  Why we are going to eat a decent early dinner before getting to the park. 

Ah, an everyone doing what they want njght, DH napping, I’m pretty sure, as he’s watching whatever odd movie that is loudly playing.  Kids are playing with their online friends, and I am somewhat channel surfing.  It’s 75 degrees out.  Heard the AC go on a little while ago, but it’s been quiet lately. With sunset still late, still not dark out yet.  But even with darkness, overcast enough but much njght sky to see.  Hence, will be be in bed a little later, as week day bed time is my earliest. 

Hope all have a great night, and yay, as if tomorrow, the week is half over, camel will certainly swing by, to show you what a hump of a day, Wednesdays are.


----------



## keishashadow

Monykalyn said:


> Hawaii was fabulous. Perfect trip


Any random pics to share? 


Lynne G said:


> Why we are going to eat a decent early dinner before getting to the park.


Same but, tend to leave room for pizza fries


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I had put dh and the boys in charge of supper and gave them a few idea with food that was in the house.
> 
> My appointment got cancelled until next Monday   My gal is sick and not feeling great.  So I guess it's better late than never.  At the end of the day..it's just hair.  I told her husband ( he called to change off her appointments)  and not the end of the world that she can't do it today.  I try to be as flexible as I can, as life happens, and it's not a do or die thing....it's hair!!!
> 
> So I guess I'm on the hook for supper now   Now, do I make what I told the boys to make for supper - which was butter chicken and coconut rice...or do I try to whip something else up?  Sigh....I hate having to decide every meal every night some days!!!!



Yep, hair can wait, hope your gal is ok though and nothing serious. 

Love coconut rice....haven`t made that for ages!! 





keishashadow said:


> Any random pics to share?
> 
> Same but, tend to leave room for pizza fries



I hear that often, food for the tours and so on isn`t the best. But some of the food trucks/HHN stalls have some nice stuff.

I look forward to purchasing some of the food options this year......will try the pizza fries again. But, I`m curious as to the offerings from Dining Experience at Louie`s as opposed to the Monster Cafe. Might be worth trying?? Especially if we find out MM will be guest starring!!! 





Monykalyn said:


> still here.  Too far back to catch up now.
> Hawaii was fabulous. Perfect trip. Can't wait to go back.
> Had predator attack (coop door latch wasn't working properly). Lost my Bella-she of feathery cheeks and feet and the one who always always answered me when I talked. hard to come back to (happened night before we left HI), got a chunk out of Ellie-she looked like someone tried to pluck her, chew her up-thankfully just her back quarter panel (predator gets their head and its all over). She's my tough 8 year old, healed up and feathers starting to come back too. But I am done-can't stand losing my pets anymore-once these last 3 are gone I am done.
> 
> Travis got the 'rona a week after we got back-think he got it from a work trip. I tested negative for a week (and several days after he stopped testing positive) then bam-I got it too: 99% sure I got it at work too. one day of headache and feeling sick, then felt better every day since except the boredom! Obviously having to work from home too. At least I should have antibodies topped off for HHN this fall LOL! Matter of time...
> 
> Ready for fall and HHN-got my tickets, hotel, and plane ticket.  Countdown ON!
> 
> Hope all are doing well and maybe see some of you in a couple months!



Nice to see you Monyk.....hope the covid passes quickly for you and yes, some of us are so excited for HHN!!! 







Mid week again.........

Nice enough day today......not too hot nor is it cool and no breeze which is ideal for walking in, so we`ll set off soon for that and get out before the crowds. We do get tourists here, well the town next to us does but the beaches get busier even on cooler days, so we like to get out as early as ever. 

Pot of tea and something very light before we head out walking today, meeting friends for brunch at one of the hotels near the seafront, so won`t need dinner tonight, just some snack items later. Might make up some rice noodle rolls or lettuce wraps. 

Will be baking for a church event tomorrow, will hand it in very early tomorrow morning as we won`t be going to it. Not our thing, but they still need donations. 




























Have a wonderful Wednesday  



​


----------



## Lynne G

Why hello camel.  Yep, a mostly cloudy day for us, more clouds than you, though. But yay for reminding us, it’s that most hump feeling of a day, that a Friday is now 2 days away.  Woot!   

And so, weather lady, on this early morning news, said a mostly cloudy day, all day, with some chances of a little rain.  But those chances are all for our Southern areas.  Thus, just clouds that will persist all day.  But time of year, those clouds don’t decrease the temps that much.  Still going to see 88 degrees the high this late afternoon, and still was in the 70’s in the overnight.  But clear enough now, the sunrise is pretty this morning.  Was not that long ago.  Getting less and less more sunlight, as the sunrise time is getting later and later.  Still feels odd though, with daylight saving time, as sunset is still late feeling, as is around 8:30 at night.  I think I’d rather be on standard time, as having no dark after dinner Is like oh, it’s that late already?  

But house feels that just perfect almost cool, so time for my um, third cup of tea.  To be fair, I could have a much larger cup. But this one fits in my hand, and so, don’t mind having to refill it maybe a little more quickly.  

Schumi, nice you donate baked goods to the church.  I’m sure they appreciate all the tasty baked goods you give them.  And hope your walk was good, and are enjoying that seaside hotel’s brunch,  

Hope all have a most wonderful Wednesday.  Hope  MonyK and Mac are feeling better today.  Sending mummy dust well wishes to you both.  

And ooh, pizza fries.  Yep, had very good ones last year, when eating with MonyK at Louie’s.  Hope to find some good tasting ones this year too, Keisha.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all.  Just a few last minute additions to packing detail. 

I’m done even attempting to to my DH why I require a minimum of 4 pairs and multiple day bags.

For once i was packed for trip days ahead of time.  Nice to not be scrambling last minute.  

Have an xfinity free promo for minions movie that expires the end of the month burning a hole in my pocket.  haven’t really heard any buzz about the movie, going to try to hit a matinee Today.



schumigirl said:


> will try the pizza fries again


Sadly, Last year was not a great outing for them.  Tried at Louie’s & the place near woody woodpecker.  Believe inexperienced staffing was the lynchpin there.  Glutton (for punishment ) will give them another whirl this year.

Will say, the crepe stand was an even bigger disappointment for me    more like an undercooked pancake yet, so many rave about it.  


schumigirl said:


> I`m curious as to the offerings from Dining Experience at Louie`s as opposed to the Monster Cafe. Might be worth trying?? Especially if we find out MM will be guest starring!!!


Lol i was surprised to see they amped up the number of characters there the last go-round (2019)

it’s close enough you’d think they’d have a menu in place they could publish, even if it was vague (carved meat, chicken of some sort, pasta, salads, etc.)  


Lynne G said:


> Why hello camel


Camel looks like he’s enjoying a tropical vacation!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Morning all.  Just a few last minute additions to packing detail.
> View attachment 688497
> I’m done even attempting to to my DH why I require a minimum of 4 pairs and multiple day bags.
> 
> For once i was packed for trip days ahead of time.  Nice to not be scrambling last minute.
> 
> Have an xfinity free promo for minions movie that expires the end of the month burning a hole in my pocket.  haven’t really heard any buzz about the movie, going to try to hit a matinee Today.
> 
> 
> Sadly, Last year was not a great outing for them.  Tried at Louie’s & the place near woody woodpecker.  Believe inexperienced staffing was the lynchpin there.  Glutton (for punishment ) will give them another whirl this year.
> 
> Will say, the crepe stand was an even bigger disappointment for me    more like an undercooked pancake yet, so many rave about it.
> 
> Lol i was surprised to see they amped up the number of characters there the last go-round (2019)
> 
> it’s close enough you’d think they’d have a menu in place they could publish, even if it was vague (carved meat, chicken of some sort, pasta, salads, etc.)
> 
> Camel looks like he’s enjoying a tropical vacation!



Thank goodness someone eles saw how bad those crepes were......completely dreadful!! It was like eating a sponge........won`t be trying them again.

Yes, many folks said the same about the pizza fries last year from all the loacations, they were dreadful...........like you, I`ll give them a bash this year again!

Tom asked earlier if I fancied doing the Scareactor Dining again......hmmm. We`ll see....I`m going to see if I can find out which characters will be there first. Yes hope to see a menu of sorts soon!!

Nice job on the packing........won`t be long till you`re all enjoying that extra heat in the South!!







Lovely but tiring walk this morning, it was warmer than we realised and we were all too hot. Had a break after 5 miles....I sent mac a txt complaining it was hot......lol.....we managed 9 miles before giving up. Afterwards we changed shoes, brushed our hair and went for brunch. It is one of the fancier hotels, but their brunch is only on offer during the summer, so tourists are a lot of their business, therefore we didn`t mind not being as dressed as we`d usually be going there. I do prefer to be dressed up going anywhere though.

Brunch was good....endless mimosas on offer, which I asked for without the OJ.....then everyone else thought that was a good idea and copied me with the champagne.......getting used to that now I think  The waitress was bemused by all of us I think. But, food was very good and plentiful. I think I ate my body weight in smoked salmon and any other seafood on offer. And bacon.

So no need for any food tonight, we are fit to bursting. Will have some tea and cake later.

Sitting out again this afternoon...hotter than they forecast for us.......it`s beautiful.

Pot of tea on the way out for us......


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, guess I got lucky,  mine was hot and good tasting.  Yay, for being packed.  Yes, us women need lots of bags. Though I stick with one.  I’ve had to travel so much over the years, I can pack quiet a bit in the only carry on I pack all in, and now usually check in, but don’t have to. I have hauled it up standing in my seat. But once SW offered no additional fee for checking in, I tend to bring full size stuff, and just leave it in the bag, and check it in.  I tend to use a backpack or tote to carry on the plane, under seat. 

Ack only mid morning.  But have lots of those listen on your phone and look at screen times today.  That tends to make the day go fast. So much for those clouds so far.  Gloriously sunny out.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and whoever asked about minions movie, I think was you Keisha? We, little one and I, saw it the other day.  We really liked it. Was better then I thought it would be.  Little Gru.  Origin story.  And liked that it wasn’t a very long movie, like others being more than 2 hours long.  Think the minion movie was about an hour and a half.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's that hump day again...meaning the weekend is just around the corner.  

Enjoyed the hot weather last night and read in the quiet of the backyard.  No walk.  It was just too hot yet after supper.  So I soaked up the vitamin D and warmth.  

Today is gearing up to be even hotter!  I'm soaking up all the warmth.  It was a little warm in the house for sleeping last night and probably will be for the next few days, but I'll take it!  

The paper piles are a little bigger today, as we are near the end of the month.  Hopefully most of the papers are today and tomorrow, so that I can sneak out early Friday for another long holiday weekend.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's that hump day again...meaning the weekend is just around the corner.
> 
> Enjoyed the hot weather last night and read in the quiet of the backyard.  No walk.  It was just too hot yet after supper.  So I soaked up the vitamin D and warmth.
> 
> Today is gearing up to be even hotter!  I'm soaking up all the warmth.  It was a little warm in the house for sleeping last night and probably will be for the next few days, but I'll take it!
> 
> The paper piles are a little bigger today, as we are near the end of the month.  Hopefully most of the papers are today and tomorrow, so that I can sneak out early Friday for another long holiday weekend.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Glad to hear you enjoyed some time just chilling.....it is the best! 

And happy you have a long weekend coming up......sounds good. 






It`s got very cloudy here, looks like we might get some rain later, grass will be happy for sure. 

Back inside now, think we may pop tv on later and see if there`s anything worth watching. Will probably end up listening to music. Yep, nothing much on the TV. 

Going to keep the Grey Man for the weekend.


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. I’m just relaxing for a bit before I start my next project.  Nothing exciting to report today. 



Monykalyn said:


> Had predator attack


Oh so sorry to hear about the chickens. 


Monykalyn said:


> Travis got the 'rona a week after we got back-think he got it from a work trip. I tested negative for a week (and several days after he stopped testing positive) then bam-I got it too: 99% sure I got it at work too.


Hope it isn’t too bad for you. 


Monykalyn said:


> Ready for fall and HHN-got my tickets, hotel, and plane ticket. Countdown ON!


I’ve probably already asked, but when wii you be there?


Lynne G said:


> Oh no, Charade, hope no big change to any of your flights.


Still don’t know when my flight is. It keeps sayi g to check back later. 


keishashadow said:


> Will say, the crepe stand was an even bigger disappointment for me  more like an undercooked pancake yet, so many rave about it.





schumigirl said:


> Thank goodness someone eles saw how bad those crepes were......completely dreadful!! It was like eating a sponge........won`t be trying them again.


Sorry that was a disappointment for you. The smoked brisket crepe was so good when I got it last year. 


Lynne G said:


> Yay, for being packed. Yes, us women need lots of bags. Though I stick with one. I’ve had to travel so much over the years, I can pack quiet a bit in the only carry on I pack all in, and now usually check in, but don’t have to


I try to pack as light as possible, but do t always do so. I have a suitcase, personal bag, and my C-Pap bag. I have a new one that looks like a backpack instead of the standard C-pap bag. 


I am so glad I booked my hotel room when I did. I have not seen a lower rate yet, and currently there are no AP rooms available for my stay.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Not many papers to shuffle this afternoon again...slow day!



Monykalyn said:


> still here. Too far back to catch up now.
> Hawaii was fabulous. Perfect trip. Can't wait to go back.
> Had predator attack (coop door latch wasn't working properly). Lost my Bella-she of feathery cheeks and feet and the one who always always answered me when I talked. hard to come back to (happened night before we left HI), got a chunk out of Ellie-she looked like someone tried to pluck her, chew her up-thankfully just her back quarter panel (predator gets their head and its all over). She's my tough 8 year old, healed up and feathers starting to come back too. But I am done-can't stand losing my pets anymore-once these last 3 are gone I am done.


It's awesome you had a great trip...especially when Hawaii is involved     It is on our bucket list of places to go.  I keep hinting to dh for a 30th anniversary trip!

Awwww your poor feathered friends.  I can relate to loosing a pet.  I honestly don't know if I could have another dog again either.  I watched our senior dog struggle with doggie dementia and I was the one who finally had to make the decision to have him visit the rainbow bridge.  I don't want to have to do that again   Enjoy your feathered friends while they are here.  I miss hearing the stories about them. 


Lynne G said:


> I am somewhat channel surfing. It’s 75 degrees out. Heard the AC go on a little while ago, but it’s been quiet lately. With sunset still late, still not dark out yet. But even with darkness, overcast enough but much njght sky to see. Hence, will be be in bed a little later, as week day bed time is my earliest.


Nothing wrong with channel surfing!  I need to find a new series to watch - but not something that takes too much attention or thinking to watch it.  I just seem to have the head space lately for new programs. 


keishashadow said:


> I’m done even attempting to to my DH why I require a minimum of 4 pairs and multiple day bags.
> 
> For once i was packed for trip days ahead of time. Nice to not be scrambling last minute.


Yay for packing!!!  I'm guilty of the last minute packing for our quick weekend trips.  Long trips, I drag out the luggage and pack for about 2 weeks prior, and have my lists made to check items off once they are packed.  Yes...I'm the list maker!!!


schumigirl said:


> Brunch was good....endless mimosas on offer, which I asked for without the OJ.....then everyone else thought that was a good idea and copied me with the champagne.......getting used to that now I think  The waitress was bemused by all of us I think. But, food was very good and plentiful. I think I ate my body weight in smoked salmon and any other seafood on offer. And bacon.


That's my style of brunch!  It's not an everyday thing.  Life is too short - enjoy the bubbly with friends and create memories.



Charade67 said:


> I am so glad I booked my hotel room when I did. I have not seen a lower rate yet, and currently there are no AP rooms available for my stay.


I have been sending dh MANY posts from a couple of travel pages i follow on fb.  He replied back...you really want to go somewhere hey?  UMMMMM yes please   It helps keep me sane from all the icky cold weather and also escape from the everyday things.   It's great you found great rates early!  I keep telling dh we need to decide and "lock it in".  Unfortunately our travel rules have NOT relaxed as other countries yet.  If you are wanting to smuggle things into a country...now is the time.  They are more worried about testing and making sure people don't get their passports and just make travel as unbareable as possible   Dh is worried about regulations changing again.  

Not sure what is on the menu tonight.  I am out of ideas.  It might be a mystery grab into the freezer and try to make a meal with what's at home.  Good thing I keep a well stocked pantry. 

Well, back to more paper shuffling.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Hello everyone. I’m just relaxing for a bit before I start my next project.  Nothing exciting to report today.
> 
> 
> Oh so sorry to hear about the chickens.
> 
> Hope it isn’t too bad for you.
> 
> I’ve probably already asked, but when wii you be there?
> 
> Still don’t know when my flight is. It keeps sayi g to check back later.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that was a disappointment for you. The smoked brisket crepe was so good when I got it last year.
> 
> I try to pack as light as possible, but do t always do so. I have a suitcase, personal bag, and my C-Pap bag. I have a new one that looks like a backpack instead of the standard C-pap bag.
> 
> 
> I am so glad I booked my hotel room when I did. I have not seen a lower rate yet, and currently there are no AP rooms available for my stay.



Yep, they were both dreadful......spongy and flavourless, won`t be getting any more of them. 

Glad you have your hotel room sorted. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Not many papers to shuffle this afternoon again...slow day!
> 
> 
> It's awesome you had a great trip...especially when Hawaii is involved     It is on our bucket list of places to go.  I keep hinting to dh for a 30th anniversary trip!
> 
> Awwww your poor feathered friends.  I can relate to loosing a pet.  I honestly don't know if I could have another dog again either.  I watched our senior dog struggle with doggie dementia and I was the one who finally had to make the decision to have him visit the rainbow bridge.  I don't want to have to do that again   Enjoy your feathered friends while they are here.  I miss hearing the stories about them.
> 
> Nothing wrong with channel surfing!  I need to find a new series to watch - but not something that takes too much attention or thinking to watch it.  I just seem to have the head space lately for new programs.
> 
> Yay for packing!!!  I'm guilty of the last minute packing for our quick weekend trips.  Long trips, I drag out the luggage and pack for about 2 weeks prior, and have my lists made to check items off once they are packed.  Yes...I'm the list maker!!!
> 
> That's my style of brunch!  It's not an everyday thing.  Life is too short - enjoy the bubbly with friends and create memories.
> 
> 
> I have been sending dh MANY posts from a couple of travel pages i follow on fb.  He replied back...you really want to go somewhere hey?  UMMMMM yes please   It helps keep me sane from all the icky cold weather and also escape from the everyday things.
> 
> Not sure what is on the menu tonight.  I am out of ideas.  It might be a mystery grab into the freezer and try to make a meal with what's at home.  Good thing I keep a well stocked pantry.
> 
> Well, back to more paper shuffling.



Have you tried Virgin River on Netflix? It`s easy watching and your brain justs mellows along with it. 

I always struggle with folks that don`t keep pantries/kitchen cabinets not stocked up......couldn`t be doing with that.....I`m quite sad, check every week what`s running low and make sure I have replacements for everything I use. But, then being prepared, there`s not much you can`t make. 

Yes, spending time with friends and family is priceless......and I have the best friends in the world, so getting together is so important. 

Hope you have something nice for dinner and have a lovely evening.......






5 weeks today, we`ll be at our overnight hotel.....time will fly past I`m sure......and we have a few things going on between now and then. 

It didn`t rain after all.......but feels clammy outside. 

Plan to walk in the morning and have a few things to do too......but not long till bedtime for us.....been yawning my head off for the last hour! Even listening to Glam Rock of the 70`s isn`t keeping me awake.

Is it tomorrow Keisha sets off for her lovely family vacation, she has been telling me the weather looks incredible down there, so excited for them to have a wonderful trip, it`ll be fabulous........


----------



## keishashadow

Why did I eat that extra slice of pizza?



Lynne G said:


> Oh and whoever asked about minions movie, I think was you Keisha?


I got a couple of deep belly laughs out of it for sure.  seemed as tho we were the only ones who did in the theater. Not my favorite in the franchise and a bit too short for my general liking but, glad we went


----------



## Robo56

Good Wednesday evening everyone 




schumigirl said:


> Sending many good wishes Robbie, especially for your sister. Hope she has a massive improvement soon.



Thank you Carole.

We did the Scare Actor Dining once.....never again!! Very mediocre food and very poor SA experiences. They didn`t even have Michael Myers, and it was one of the year`s Halloween was one of the highlights.

Hopefully Mikey will be included in the dining experience this year. I think you would go for it then.




schumigirl said:


> Hope you get a good sleep, and yes, let that rain pour for the greenery.



Had a decent sleep last night. It rained all night. Weather finally cleared off today. The grass and plants needed the water for sure.




schumigirl said:


> Made some madeira cake today and a lemon tart, so will have some with some tea in a little while, still too full from dinner.



Sounds yummy.



Lynne G said:


> Sigh. Almost time to see what traffic I get to sit in. At least I’m thinking a short week, and taking Friday off. Ready for a long weekend. For sure.


Enjoy your long weekend.




keishashadow said:


> we got purge scareactors and a steam punk guy that really was working the crowd yet, smart enough to avoid those who he saw didn’t want to play.



Looks like you all had a nice meal and Scare actor interaction. Love the pic of Little Sam.




keishashadow said:


> you give it a far more charitable nod than me. Just not my cuppa. the desserts were such an after thot last year, surprising really. Still, many do seem to enjoy the spread, always nice to have options and bottled water


Last year they had more hot items and not many dessert items to choose from. Bottles of soft drinks were still available, but you had to ask for them.




Monykalyn said:


> Travis got the 'rona a week after we got back-think he got it from a work trip. I tested negative for a week (and several days after he stopped testing positive) then bam-I got it too: 99% sure I got it at work too. one day of headache and feeling sick, then felt better every day since except the boredom! Obviously having to work from home too. At least I should have antibodies topped off for HHN this fall LOL! Matter of time...



So sorry to hear you all got Covid. Hope you all get well soon.

Sorry to hear about your Bella. It was always nice to see you post about your pet chickens.




keishashadow said:


> I’m done even attempting to to my DH why I require a minimum of 4 pairs and multiple day bags.


LOL......i’am Always trying to edit my packing. Sometimes it works.




keishashadow said:


> Will say, the crepe stand was an even bigger disappointment for me  more like an undercooked pancake yet, so many rave about it.





schumigirl said:


> Thank goodness someone eles saw how bad those crepes were......completely dreadful!! It was like eating a sponge........won`t be trying them again.



I have passed by the Crepe stand on a number of occasions and I keep saying i’am going to stop and try it. Now I’am not so sure about it.




schumigirl said:


> Lovely but tiring walk this morning, it was warmer than we realised and we were all too hot. Had a break after 5 miles....I sent mac a txt complaining it was hot......lol.....we managed 9 miles before giving up. Afterwards we changed shoes, brushed our hair and went for brunch. It is one of the fancier hotels, but their brunch is only on offer during the summer, so tourists are a lot of their business, therefore we didn`t mind not being as dressed as we`d usually be going there. I do prefer to be dressed up going anywhere though.


Wow 9 mile walk......that’s awesome. Champagne lunch sounds so nice.



Slept in a bit this morning.

I did get Information pulled together and decided on laptop for grandson. He had told me the things he wanted on his laptop and I was able to find what he wanted at Best Buy. They had a huge selection of laptops.

I need to get my legs in HHN form. Have been a bit lazy lately. Need to get movin. Looking forward to HHN.


I’am watching sweet little J tomorrow. Look forward to seeing him. He is really getting tall. I bought him a Minion fart blaster when I was recently at Universal.....the big one.  Haven’t given it to him yet. I think my niece will pass out......LOL....He will love it I’am sure......not sure mommy will, but he and Aunty Robbie will have loads of fun with it.

Going to have a look at Netflix for a movie to watch this evening.

Have a good night everyone.

Halloween nightlight


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> bought him a Minion fart blaster when I was recently at Universal.....the big one. Haven’t given it to him yet. I think my niece will pass out......LOL....He will love it I’am sure......not sure mommy will, but he and Aunty Robbie will have loads of fun with it.


Something every well-rounded child should have IMO


----------



## macraven

Hello to all the homies !

I have missed each and everyone of you!!
I truly did.

Mr Mac got covid June, near end of the month
He passed it on to me days later
He improved and did fine for 6 days but it hit him again.
He is still up and down with it
and he shared the virus with me
 I still don’t have much get up and go and Mr Mac is still having bouts of off and on long hours of sleep 
Some days he feels full of pep and hours later he is back in bed and sleeps 7 hours.

It’s the blind leading the blind with us. 
I take care of him and then when he feels normal, he takes care of me

Been reading and catching up with the boards.
My goodness been reading for hours today.

Did have a computer glitch and loss my status to visitor for a few weeks but reinstated as a moderator now.


It is great to be able to post again!
i have missed all of the homies!

We assume that Mr Mac is a long hauler.

We both have had 4 vaccinations prior to all of this.
Paxlovid did help me even though I started on it late.

Thank you for your shout outs to me.


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Something every well-rounded child should have IMO


Indeed....



macraven said:


> It is great to be able to post again!
> i have missed all of the homies!


Good to see you post Mac....you have been missed for sure. Wishing you and your mister continued healing.

You have HHN to look forward to soon. We will all be looking for you in the fog.

A lot of peeps on the boards have been in need of your good council on HHN.

Good to have you back


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Mac is back!  Sending more good thoughts and well wishes your way and to Mr. Mac too.  

Warm night, and heat wave number 2 of this Summer scheduled for next week.  

Safe travels to Keisha tomorrow.  Have a blast with the family.  

Robo, yep, every kid needs a fun toy.  Enjoy your time with little J tomorrow.  So nice to see him growing up, I’m sure. 

Almost my bedtime.  Going to be 92 degrees the high tomorrow.  Saying will feel much hotter, as humidity is ticking up much higher tomorrow, so a taste of next week’s steamy weather.  

Time is marching by.  Can’t believe we are at the end of July already.   And we did a Costco run this evening, and hehe had saw skeletons playing fake guitars and other Halloween items as we shopped. 

Tea just done, and time to start that night time routine.  Hope all have a wonderful good night’s sleep.


----------



## Charade67

I finally got my new flight information. The change? My flight is arriving in Charlotte 6 minutes later than before.  They refunded me for the seat upgrade that I purchased,  but I’m keeping the seat. This is a win in my book. 
I have less than an hour to change planes in Charlotte, so I booked a seat as close to the front of the plane as I could. 

Hi Mac. Good to see you back on the board. Hope the sickness is gone from your house soon.


----------



## macraven

thanks charade 

we take one day at a time and finally just gave up on doing much house work 
I keep the laundry caught up and meals are simple.

It’s all good with us.

As long as the cats are fed on their usual times, they stay mellow

You got a sweet deal with that flight refund and come out ahead still
A six minute time difference is not a deal closure.

I fly Delta and they have some connecting flights at a 35 minute time period 

That would not work for me as I would be freaked out worried the connection would have a snag

Hope to be able to see you in September 
( and for all the other homies also)


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Why did I eat that extra slice of pizza?
> 
> 
> I got a couple of deep belly laughs out of it for sure.  seemed as tho we were the only ones who did in the theater. Not my favorite in the franchise and a bit too short for my general liking but, glad we went




Because it`s pizza.........extra slices are mandatory at times!!!!  


Robo56 said:


> Good Wednesday evening everyone
> View attachment 688623
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Carole.
> 
> We did the Scare Actor Dining once.....never again!! Very mediocre food and very poor SA experiences. They didn`t even have Michael Myers, and it was one of the year`s Halloween was one of the highlights.
> 
> Hopefully Mikey will be included in the dining experience this year. I think you would go for it then.
> View attachment 688625
> 
> 
> 
> Had a decent sleep last night. It rained all night. Weather finally cleared off today. The grass and plants needed the water for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy.
> 
> 
> Enjoy your long weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you all had a nice meal and Scare actor interaction. Love the pic of Little Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> Last year they had more hot items and not many dessert items to choose from. Bottles of soft drinks were still available, but you had to ask for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear you all got Covid. Hope you all get well soon.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your Bella. It was always nice to see you post about your pet chickens.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL......i’am Always trying to edit my packing. Sometimes it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have passed by the Crepe stand on a number of occasions and I keep saying i’am going to stop and try it. Now I’am not so sure about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow 9 mile walk......that’s awesome. Champagne lunch sounds so nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Slept in a bit this morning.
> 
> I did get Information pulled together and decided on laptop for grandson. He had told me the things he wanted on his laptop and I was able to find what he wanted at Best Buy. They had a huge selection of laptops.
> 
> I need to get my legs in HHN form. Have been a bit lazy lately. Need to get movin. Looking forward to HHN.
> 
> 
> I’am watching sweet little J tomorrow. Look forward to seeing him. He is really getting tall. I bought him a Minion fart blaster when I was recently at Universal.....the big one.  Haven’t given it to him yet. I think my niece will pass out......LOL....He will love it I’am sure......not sure mommy will, but he and Aunty Robbie will have loads of fun with it.
> 
> Going to have a look at Netflix for a movie to watch this evening.
> 
> Have a good night everyone.
> 
> Holloween nightlight
> 
> View attachment 688626




Yep, crepes are totally not worth it. And they should be fabulous really, but not for us again. 

Have a look at the Gray Man on Netflix, we`re watching it this weekend, it`s supposed to be good. Yes, champagne lunches are terrific and should really be an every week event.....at least!!! 

And have fun with little one today......such a fun day for you with him! And gald you slept better.....makes such a difference.

We must have gone the same year for the S/A dining. Yes, huge disappointment all round MM wasn`t there.......love the meme!! 





macraven said:


> Hello to all the homies !
> 
> I have missed each and everyone of you!!
> I truly did.
> 
> Mr Mac got covid June, near end of the month
> He passed it on to me days later
> He improved and did fine for 6 days but it hit him again.
> He is still up and down with it
> and he shared the virus with me
> I still don’t have much get up and go and Mr Mac is still having bouts of off and on long hours of sleep
> Some days he feels full of pep and hours later he is back in bed and sleeps 7 hours.
> 
> It’s the blind leading the blind with us.
> I take care of him and then when he feels normal, he takes care of me
> 
> Been reading and catching up with the boards.
> My goodness been reading for hours today.
> 
> Did have a computer glitch and loss my status to visitor for a few weeks but reinstated as a moderator now.
> 
> 
> It is great to be able to post again!
> i have missed all of the homies!
> 
> We assume that Mr Mac is a long hauler.
> 
> We both have had 4 vaccinations prior to all of this.
> Paxlovid did help me even though I started on it late.
> 
> Thank you for your shout outs to me.




You were missed for sure!!! That computer glitch was a nightmare.......but you`re back....all that matters now!!! 





Charade67 said:


> I finally got my new flight information. The change? My flight is arriving in Charlotte 6 minutes later than before.  They refunded me for the seat upgrade that I purchased,  but I’m keeping the seat. This is a win in my book.
> I have less than an hour to change planes in Charlotte, so I booked a seat as close to the front of the plane as I could.
> 
> Hi Mac. Good to see you back on the board. Hope the sickness is gone from your house soon.



Good result for a 6 minute delay. 




macraven said:


> Hope to be able to see you in September
> ( and for all the other homies also)



You and Janet are top of my list!!!! 




It`s drizzly this morning, but I think it might go off by the time we have our tea and a kind of sad looking croissant! Think it got squished by other items in the bakery cabinet. But, it`ll fill a hole till later.

Need to do some grocery pick ups this morning and have a drop to make in the food bank. Not as many folks are donating as before, so they do need more. Then pick up a few things for us we might need. I don`t use a lot of dried herbs, but do like to keep my spices fresh. I need some Sumac and hot paprika as they are half way down now. Apart from that, not much going on today at all. 

Going to do Japanese pork fillet tonight, will slice that thinly and serve with spicy stir fry noodles and a load of appropriate veg. I want to try and make sushi one weekend, but not sure how that would turn out! 

But, time for tea again.......






























Have a wonderful Thursday whatever you may be doing 

​


----------



## Charade67

Ugh. Can’t sleep. My brain won’t stop obsessing over the next photoshop project. I have to create a movie poster for a fictional movie called Outside the Walls. I had an idea, but couldn’t find the pictures I wanted. I have to make sure I don’t use anything that is copyrighted. I have no idea what to do and I can’t seem to turn off my brain.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, Charade, hope you found a picture happy enough with, then to sleep.  Sounds like a win in my book too, for your change in flight, and refund.  I doubt that airport is so large, but know always stressful until you get on that second plane. I don’t mind saving money and doing a stop going to CA, but I refuse to book even one stop, when going to FLA, as even from where I leave from, is a 2 hour flight. Plus, since not a hub for SW, the connections are not usually Southern, but like Chicago, TX cities, TN cities, and rarely Atlanta or other along the Eastern coast, as shortest time with a stop I think I’ve ever seen is 4 hours. Why I would ever want to spend 2 hours or almost likely more, to transfer from a city further away from where I want to go.  At least for our CA trips, we stopped in Denver, and Las Vegas so far.  Only once did we have to change planes in the 5 times we have gone to CA.

Hope grocery shopping was successful, Schumi, and nice to drop off the food donations this morning.  Agree, I like to refresh my herbs every so often.  The dried seems to be more dull, if I let it sit for a long time.  

Ah yes, a thirsty homie here.  Tea, a very full teapot, as enjoy most of my tea in the mornings, 

Mac, yep, take an easy, as all will survive if everything not done that day.  Hope today is finding you feeling good.  Lots of sleep does a body good, when not feeling well.  Hope you and Mr. Mac are getting better and better days as we move into August.  And hope to cross paths with you in September.  

A most terrific Thirsty Thursday.  Put that suntan lotion on, keep hydrated, and rock those sunglasses.  That goes for Keisha, and all of us, enjoying this hot weather.  

Ooh, steamy afternoon, as the humidity goes into the 80 percent, so will be hazy, hot and humid as we see a 90’s temp by mid afternoon. So enjoy hearing that early morning weather news.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Sounds like a win in my book too, for your change in flight, and refund. I doubt that airport is so large, but know always stressful until you get on that second plane. I don’t mind saving money and doing a stop going to CA, but I refuse to book even one stop, when going to FLA, as even from where I leave from, is a 2 hour flight.


Charlotte isn’t too large, but I might still be cutting it close. 
I wish I could get a direct flight to FL,  it that isn’t possible from my airport. I think all of our flights stop at Charlotte first. The disadvantage of living in a small city. We only have one airline.


----------



## macraven

i

I am sure we will cross paths in orlando Lynne 
and hope to see all the homies that will be around when i am there 

Some might be a high and bye event, but will do my best to see all

If i fail to make full progress by mid september, i’ll set up scooter rental

I am just thinking ahead for the what if’s do happen 
going solo for the trip, i sort those things out before i arrive 

My only job for today is rest and hold cats on my lap
lol

I am sure I will read how busy everyone else will be today


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, that’s the issue with small airports, Charade.  Not big enough for large planes to land. Sometimes not even a flight every day on such small airports.  I’ve flown nonstop from one of the small airports North of me, to M. Beach, and our flight back was delayed hours, and almost was cancelled, as plane was so late coming from somewhere else.  And we had to plan our trip to match the days the flight to and from were scheduled.  Would have been crappy if they did cancel, as next flight back was two days later.  But was a very cheap flight that SW does not do from the city airport I use most of the time.  We do have almost all the domestic airlines and international ones are in our city airport. And since that is less than an hour away, and almost closer than that small airport, why we use almost every time. Lucky I guess.  

Mac, no shame if having to rent a scooter. Better then not being able to get around without having issues. Saves feet and energy.  Glad to see ya back posting.  

Ah, that sun is shining so brightly, and hehe, my phone just flashed extreme weather in next 24 hours warning.  Early weather news said we’d be playing that threat of thunderstorms tomorrow.  Stormy late day Friday rain chances.  But yay, am going to be lazy tomorrow.  Woot!


----------



## Sue M

Robo56 said:


> I quoted your post in initial posting. Not sure where it went. So will try again.
> 
> Thank you Lynne. I have also seen lots of folks post about coming back from Florida with Covid. Don’t think it can be helped as there are so many people from so many places arriving there for vacation.
> 
> It reminds us all to continue to be vigilant as best we can.
> 
> We need to live and enjoy our lives in spite of things in this world. Part of that is vacationing.
> 
> I love to read about everyone getting excited about planing and leaving for their trips.


It’s a bit of a worry!  Esp flying. But I’ll do what I can bring vigilant as you say and try not to stress!  I do plan on wearing a mask on the flight. In Canada it’s still mandatory but I understand rules are different in US. Also plan on wearing mask in stores, queues, basically any indoor crowded areas. And just enjoy!   
I’m getting excited for our trip!  Packing today, this afternoon after massage and doctor appts!  Hope they can do something for lower back pain!  
Tomorrow driving down to Seattle for Saturday AM flight!  Let the vacay begin!


----------



## Sue M

macraven said:


> i
> 
> I am sure we will cross paths in orlando Lynne
> and hope to see all the homies that will be around when i am there
> 
> Some might be a high and bye event, but will do my best to see all
> 
> If i fail to make full progress by mid september, i’ll set up scooter rental
> 
> I am just thinking ahead for the what if’s do happen
> going solo for the trip, i sort those things out before i arrive
> 
> My only job for today is rest and hold cats on my lap
> lol
> 
> I am sure I will read how busy everyone else will be today


I may have to get a scooter too. Going to massage therapist and doctor today. Wouldn’t you know my lower back flared up on Sunday   I’ve been doing nothing except resting this week. I think it’s getting better but now pain going down thigh too. Ugh.  I’ll see how I do but if needed will contact a scooter company.  I was thinking BuenaVista? What one have you used?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> If i fail to make full progress by mid september, i’ll set up scooter rental
> 
> I am just thinking ahead for the what if’s do happen
> going solo for the trip, i sort those things out before i arrive
> 
> My only job for today is rest and hold cats on my lap
> lol
> 
> I am sure I will read how busy everyone else will be today



You get a scooter if you need one mac....you might be glad you did as Covid can really knock the stuffing out of you weeks after you think you`ve recovered. 

Not a bad way to spend the day my friend........






Heard from Janet.....she was just getting ready to board their flight earlier....hope they have a fabulously marvellous trip in all that constant sunshine.......I know they will!! 

We didn`t get our walk after all this morning, it was too drizzly in the end and not the warmest!!! 

Went to get items for the food bank, then did our own shopping, and we didn`t need much today, so in and out of a couple of stores in no time at all. 

Got a parcel delivered that was supposed to come tomorrow.....some new tops that I`ve washed and are now drying, only sending one back that is huge.....think they sent the wrong size!! 

About to have some tea and cake.....


----------



## macraven

Sue M said:


> I may have to get a scooter too. Going to massage therapist and doctor today. Wouldn’t you know my lower back flared up on Sunday   I’ve been doing nothing except resting this week. I think it’s getting better but now pain going down thigh too. Ugh.  I’ll see how I do but if needed will contact a scooter company.  I was thinking BuenaVista? What one have you used?


last year i used the park rental 
past years rented off site but can’t recall company name

i had been walking in a private tour but was slowing the group down so half way in the tour, my hhn guide got it set up for me


----------



## macraven

schumi 
I knew they had an early morning flight but failed to send her a send off as did not get out of bed this morning until an hour ago


----------



## Sue M

Tried to do a bit of catch up!  This has been a painful week with hip/back. Hope to get fixed up for trip. I remember my doc doing an injection a few years ago for hip. But he said if it’s lower back he can’t do.  Hope massage therapist can do her magic!  If not it’s a scooter for me.
Have my clothes laid out ready to put in my cubes! 

Monaklyn sorry to hear about your girls. Hope cuddle chicken wasn’t one of the casualties.

I’ve been having problems off and on getting into Dis. Hope problems are worked out now!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> schumi
> I knew they had an early morning flight but failed to send her a send off as did not get out of bed this morning until an hour ago


I waved her off last night on the boards and by email....you reminded me when you said earlier she was off early today.....

Glad you had a good sleep though.....




Sue M said:


> Tried to do a bit of catch up!  This has been a painful week with hip/back. Hope to get fixed up for trip. I remember my doc doing an injection a few years ago for hip. But he said if it’s lower back he can’t do.  Hope massage therapist can do her magic!  If not it’s a scooter for me.
> Have my clothes laid out ready to put in my cubes!
> 
> Monaklyn sorry to hear about your girls. Hope cuddle chicken wasn’t one of the casualties.
> 
> I’ve been having problems off and on getting into Dis. Hope problems are worked out now!



Sue, I hope your back doesn`t give you any grief on your trip. It`s the time you really want to be fit and healthy. Hope the therapist can give you some relief. 

I think they are on top of the issues now, it was annoying for the last few weeks for many of us. There was a thread on the tech boards about the issues. 






Just spilled dark soy sauce on my dress.......it`s quite a light one, so put some of that magic liquid on it before hitting the washing machine with it....hope it comes out. I was mixing up some extra marinade for the Japanese pork for tonight`s dinner, should have had my apron on but thought it would only take a second....well it did!


----------



## macraven

Sue M said:


> Tried to do a bit of catch up!  This has been a painful week with hip/back. Hope to get fixed up for trip. I remember my doc doing an injection a few years ago for hip. But he said if it’s lower back he can’t do.  Hope massage therapist can do her magic!  If not it’s a scooter for me.
> Have my clothes laid out ready to put in my cubes!
> 
> Monaklyn sorry to hear about your girls. Hope cuddle chicken wasn’t one of the casualties.
> 
> I’ve been having problems off and on getting into Dis. Hope problems are worked out now!


OUCH  for your back issues!!
sending mummy dust and a bottle of Jack Daniels


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> OUCH  for your back issues!!
> sending mummy dust and a bottle of Jack Daniels



Jack always helps!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Sue. ack for back issues still.  I hope your visits with massage and doctor go well.  Like Mac, rent a scooter if you need one.  Your trip is getting so close.  Yay!

Maybe just some dish soap and water to get stain out, Schumi? Wouldn’t you know, where it just had to spill. Meal sounds delicious though.  

Older one left for work, and DH just left to get a new battery for his truck.  Luckily, we have a good auto shop a half a block across the street, so he’s going there, as they replace and take old, and this time of day, they should not be that busy.

I’m so ready for lunch. Not lunchtime quite yet, but thinking what to eat.  Maybe I’ll cook some chicken.  If I cut the skinless chicken breasts into small pieces, so will not take long in my fry pan. Will toss in a cut up red pepper, and some carrots.  Easy meal, and add some rice, and were are good.  Hmm.  Know the three of us will surely eat such.  Such a nice day, looking forward to my lunchtime walk first.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Thirsty Thursday has arrived...and it seems my tea cup has a hole in it   

I have a few papers to shuffle today, get some things in order for month end.  

It's another hot (for us) day here.  Temps should to in the high 90's.  The main part of our house was cool, but our bedrooms...not so much.  Ended up going out into the living room to seek out a little cooler temps when a night sweat hit me    Oh boy...thank goodness there was a slight breeze from the window where my recliner chair is!  Today is supposed to be the hottest, then get a little cooler for the rest of the weekend.  



Robo56 said:


> ’am watching sweet little J tomorrow. Look forward to seeing him. He is really getting tall. I bought him a Minion fart blaster when I was recently at Universal.....the big one. Haven’t given it to him yet. I think my niece will pass out......LOL....He will love it I’am sure......not sure mommy will, but he and Aunty Robbie will have loads of fun with it.


That sounds like the perfect gift!!!  Every kids needs one of those I think   You and I think alike...sounds like a gift I would give lol.  


macraven said:


> It is great to be able to post again!
> i have missed all of the homies!
> 
> We assume that Mr Mac is a long hauler.


 I'm glad your back and on the mend. I hope Mr. Mac is able to get his strength back. It is just so weird how it effects others so differently. I still don't fully have my smell back. I will get whiffs of smells, then it's gone. And the scent has to be strong for me to smell it. So weird.  


Charade67 said:


> I finally got my new flight information. The change? My flight is arriving in Charlotte 6 minutes later than before. They refunded me for the seat upgrade that I purchased, but I’m keeping the seat. This is a win in my book.


Yay...that's a change you can manage and a bonus for the refund!  Hopefully, no more changes for your itinerary.  
Sending you assignment vibes that it will all of a sudden come to you!  


Sue M said:


> I may have to get a scooter too. Going to massage therapist and doctor today. Wouldn’t you know my lower back flared up on Sunday  I’ve been doing nothing except resting this week. I think it’s getting better but now pain going down thigh too. Ugh. I’ll see how I do but if needed will contact a scooter company. I was thinking BuenaVista? What one have you used?


 sending you hugs too!!!!!!!!!! I hope that your back gets better. I know I struggle at times with back issues...and they are not easy to deal with.  Sending you healing pixie dust!


schumigirl said:


> We didn`t get our walk after all this morning, it was too drizzly in the end and not the warmest!!!
> 
> Went to get items for the food bank, then did our own shopping, and we didn`t need much today, so in and out of a couple of stores in no time at all.


I didn't get for my walk last night either.  It was way too darn hot.  It was still 90F or 33C at 10;00 last night as the sun was setting.  Waaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy to hot to be out walking around.  I was hoping to go out early this morning before work...but sadly with little sleep last night, I kept sleeping instead of getting up.  
Hopefully you got all your errands done today and were able to enjoy your afternoon.  


Lynne G said:


> I’m so ready for lunch. Not lunchtime quite yet, but thinking what to eat. Maybe I’ll cook some chicken. If I cut the skinless chicken breasts into small pieces, so will not take long in my fry pan. Will toss in a cut up red pepper, and some carrots. Easy meal, and add some rice, and were are good. Hmm. Know the three of us will surely eat such. Such a nice day, looking forward to my lunchtime walk first.


I hope you enjoy your extra long weekend, since today is your Friday .  Enjoy your lunchtime walk.  I think I'll head over to a big store to hopefully get a few steps in over lunch.  I also need to look for more bait and Momma needs to restock her favorite lure for our next fishing adventure.  I am not a get out a walk kind of person when it's hot here.  When I'm on vacation - yes!!!!  But just regular days at home - nope!  

Well, I should shuffle more papers.   Then off for a quick lunch to get a few steps in and look for a couple of things.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## macraven

Sue M said:


> I may have to get a scooter too. Going to massage therapist and doctor today. Wouldn’t you know my lower back flared up on Sunday   I’ve been doing nothing except resting this week. I think it’s getting better but now pain going down thigh too. Ugh.  I’ll see how I do but if needed will contact a scooter company.  I was thinking BuenaVista? What one have you used?


I usually rent mine either off site with which ever company has the best rates or at UO park which has higher fees 

Buena Vista is good 
Have also used the company recommended on the Disboards


----------



## NashvilleTrio

schumigirl said:


> Going to keep the Grey Man for the weekend.


We watched it last night.  Thought it was decently entertaining.  No spoilers, but I will say the fighting sequences got a little monotonous....


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Thirsty Thursday has arrived...and it seems my tea cup has a hole in it
> 
> I have a few papers to shuffle today, get some things in order for month end.
> 
> It's another hot (for us) day here.  Temps should to in the high 90's.  The main part of our house was cool, but our bedrooms...not so much.  Ended up going out into the living room to seek out a little cooler temps when a night sweat hit me    Oh boy...thank goodness there was a slight breeze from the window where my recliner chair is!  Today is supposed to be the hottest, then get a little cooler for the rest of the weekend.
> 
> 
> That sounds like the perfect gift!!!  Every kids needs one of those I think   You and I think alike...sounds like a gift I would give lol.
> 
> I'm glad your back and on the mend. I hope Mr. Mac is able to get his strength back. It is just so weird how it effects others so differently. I still don't fully have my smell back. I will get whiffs of smells, then it's gone. And the scent has to be strong for me to smell it. So weird.
> 
> Yay...that's a change you can manage and a bonus for the refund!  Hopefully, no more changes for your itinerary.
> Sending you assignment vibes that it will all of a sudden come to you!
> 
> sending you hugs too!!!!!!!!!! I hope that your back gets better. I know I struggle at times with back issues...and they are not easy to deal with.  Sending you healing pixie dust!
> 
> I didn't get for my walk last night either.  It was way too darn hot.  It was still 90F or 33C at 10;00 last night as the sun was setting.  Waaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy to hot to be out walking around.  I was hoping to go out early this morning before work...but sadly with little sleep last night, I kept sleeping instead of getting up.
> Hopefully you got all your errands done today and were able to enjoy your afternoon.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your extra long weekend, since today is your Friday .  Enjoy your lunchtime walk.  I think I'll head over to a big store to hopefully get a few steps in over lunch.  I also need to look for more bait and Momma needs to restock her favorite lure for our next fishing adventure.  I am not a get out a walk kind of person when it's hot here.  When I'm on vacation - yes!!!!  But just regular days at home - nope!
> 
> Well, I should shuffle more papers.   Then off for a quick lunch to get a few steps in and look for a couple of things.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!




Hope you got out for some exercise tonight.......

That is hot!!! Enjoy it while you can......a little breeze can be nice in that heat......




NashvilleTrio said:


> We watched it last night.  Thought it was decently entertaining.  No spoilers, but I will say the fighting sequences got a little monotonous....



Oh thanks, good to know. I do get fed up with fighting scenes in most movies.

We`ll zip through those parts.......

Good to see you, hope you`re doing good.....


----------



## Charade67

Hello all. Not a good day here today. My sister texted me and said that Mom is being discharged from rehab on Sunday, but hasn't made any significant progress. We are trying to decided what to do next.  My brother thinks that Mom has gotten to the point where she needs full time care. My sister is still trying to avoid sending her to a nursing home. I told them that I would back whatever they decide.  There's just no good way to handle this,


----------



## macraven

Charade… it’s a tough decision to make.
You are fortunate you have two siblings that you can discuss what path to follow on your mom’s living situation 
staying neutral is the safest way for you and let your siblings handle it

I had to make the calls on my mom’s situation by myself she was 96.

It was not easy for me

I don’t understand why they would release her from rehab since she has no one to take care of her needs

Maybe your siblings will contact medicare and see what care is available for her?


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Hello all. Not a good day here today. My sister texted me and said that Mom is being discharged from rehab on Sunday, but hasn't made any significant progress. We are trying to decided what to do next.  My brother thinks that Mom has gotten to the point where she needs full time care. My sister is still trying to avoid sending her to a nursing home. I told them that I would back whatever they decide.  There's just no good way to handle this,



I`m sorry to hear that Charade. 

It`s never an easy decision to put your mum in a nursing home, but in the end it might be the only option, much as though it`s not what you or your siblings want to do. 

Best wishes going forward and hope the decision once made gives you some peace about your mum being looked after. 





And it`s Friday.........the weekend for many.......being happily retired every day is the weekend......but there`s always something fun about a Friday!!

Not walking this morning, got some things we want to do so we will miss it today. 

So, leisurely breakfast together going to make Eggs Benedict for Tom and I`ll have it without the eggs......lol.....bacon works too! Doesn`t look great, but sure tastes good! Will get the sauce made up soon.

Weather is quite dull today but warm-ish so no jackets needed. 

Going to have very spicy Thai Red chicken curry tonight, marinaded the chicken last night and will cook it tonight, will make Jasmine rice although I eat about a tablespoon of rice, not a fan of it generally. 

Other than that......not much going on here, no real plans for the weekend except getting together with friends on Sunday, that`s about it. Quiet one again. 




























Have a wonderful Friday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah Charade, never easy when you know your mom needs more care.  Sending lots of hugs. Glad your siblings are letting you help decide what’s best for her.  Yeah, I think rehabs toss people out, as if not progressing at a certain point, so they just release, as they are not a long time care place. Look into care at home versus a home.  Though I know from my MIL, home care can be very expensive, but thankfully, once family started to care for her, in her home, at not much cost, to save her money, as who knows, at 90, she could live many more years. And we know, unlike my mom, she would not do well anywhere else but in her home, with family looking over her. When my mom lost most of her mobility, she did go into a retirement home, and had to sell her home to do that. Hope you mom is doing okay, and sending good thoughts for her. 

Ah yes, that Friday feeling.  So glad when I can include a lazy Friday with a week day routine.  But no matter a lazy day or not, I tend to be that early person.

Hope Schumi enjoyed some breakfast tea this morning, and yes, with bacon.  Yum.  Nice to have friends visiting this weekend.  Like you, no plans for me today either. 

No jacket needed this morning.  Already at a balmy, and sunny 73. Little cooler today, 89 the high.  Mostly cloudy, with some evening rain.  Little one didn’t get a good thunderstorm, but last night, we got quite the downpour, with our phones buzzing with flash flood warnings. You know, as buzzing as we were returning from a grocery run, as little one just had to pick up stuff she wanted to make for a late dinner. The main road we used, we know gets flooded fast. And last night, it did.  Was crazy, as water was high in many spots. Why all were trying to drive in the middle of the road.  The worse was not far from me, was flooded over the sidewalks and deepest across the road, as even the middle of the road had inches of rain. It was a clear sky after that, and still now, though clouds to rule the day, with more rain to come by a later dinner time, 

And so, quiet house, as made some scrambled eggs with bacon, cheese and the last of the red peppers.  With some toast, and jam, and was a nice breakfast.  DH just left with some eggs and bread and the jam jar. MIL does have a toaster, so I hope she enjoys our leftover breakfast.  I don’t usually leave much for the kids.  Little one would only eat the bacon, and older one would eat all, but he does not always make time for a big breakfast, as quick ones, he mostly has, as he likes to wake up as late as he can, before getting ready for work, like today, as he does work. So then, it’s that little one and me day.  I have no idea what her agenda is, but I doubt I will see her until around lunchtime. But that’s fine.  Other than posting some mail, at the post office, that’s only my real agenda today.  I may just do that drop off before little one gets up, or ask older one to do that drop off for me, on his way to work. 

Little one has a friend’s birthday party this weekend. All to meet up, as zip lining in the mountains to celebrate.  Little one is happy, she enjoys zip lining, and has been a belayer at the camp’s zip lines. As she has grown up both zipping across the camp’s huge lake and the large amounts of large trees around it, and then helping other, younger kids do it.  Expect her to be gone most of the day.  The mountains are not that far from us, a pretty straight head North, for about an hour and a half drive to where they have the zip lining. Older one works this weekend, so it may be a solo one for me when she also leaves.  That’s fine, as there is wash and other to do around the house.  And largest tv is then mine.  Either way, I do enjoy my weekends to just relax. 

Hope Keisha’s flight went well, and enjoying some park fun today, Most awesome weather and extreme fun on your trip. I’m alive post, with a picture or two would be nice, but just have fun if not.  No need to look at a screen all the time. 

Fabulously feeling Friday wished for all.  Let the weekend happiness commence.


----------



## schumigirl

Love when no plans turn into plans! 

Met some friends out this morning and as it was near enough lunchtime, we agreed to meet at a restaurant nearby where we were. Haven`t seen them since January so it was nice catching up and again, don`t need to cook tonight as lunch was very filling. Will keep the chicken I was marinading till tomorrow or freeze it depending on what we`re doing tomorrow night. 

Nice restaurant, changed hands a year ago and they`ve turned what was a mediocre restaurant into something rather lovely. Small and intimate, would make a lovely date night place for the future. 

This afternoon is being spent catching up with some family and friends too, one is on her way round for a cuppa and a chat and bringing a dress she wants my opinion on. Oh the stain came out the dress yesterday, that stuff is amazing even with soy sauce being so dark and dense. 

Kettle about to be filled and plugged in. 





mac....must admit I thought of you with the cat meme from before.......


----------



## macraven

our first cat Baby looked very similar to that cat picture you shared!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> our first cat Baby looked very similar to that cat picture you shared!



Goodness I remember Baby!!! 

It did make me smile when I saw it and did immediately think of you.......


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Once SW just announced no expiration of credits, what did I do?  Check my flights, yay!  Enough credit for at least a ticket, maybe part of another too some time in the future.  At least now won’t have to track when first bought, as that was the start of when credit would expire a year later. Oddly, both rental prices are higher than I booked, and had previously changed once to a better price.  Sad to say, hotels are not available or much higher than booked, after I did book what I booked.   Wish they would come down some.  But at least I’ve got some time to keep looking, and so will.  Still trying to lock down when little one comes in September.  She’s still figuring out her Fall school schedule.  That, and grr, SW has no nonstop flights on week days.  Thus, kinda limits her choices, unless tries a different airline.  But she’s very familiar with SW.  So I’m not pushing her to look for another airline, and saying okay, if she can’t fit it in.  She really enjoyed our private HHN tour night, so I’m still thinking how long to wait to get her a ticket, given no refunds.  Guess when she locks down her end of September plans. But would be great to have more days under her AP.    

Sigh, thinking maybe lunch out, if little one is moving soon.  Otherwise I’ll make a sandwich of something.  My tea has been lovely.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's Friday   Man this week has been a heavy, slow week!  I am very glad it's Friday!

Forecast is for another hot day today - last of the really hot days.  The weather for this long weekend is perfectly warm with some showers.  Hopefully we can get out and do some fishing.  Especially since we are not out camping like I had wanted to do   And yes I'm still pouting a bit lol.  It's not often I voice what I would like to do, and make sure I voice i well in advance so we can plan and get everything ready, but dh has been swamped at work and too tuckered out when he gets home to prepare for a weekend of camping.  We were trying to plan a camping weekend with some of his family, but they can't seem to get their po-op in a group  and decide when they want to do it.  Oh well...such is life.  Hopefully we can get some fishing in and Momma can catch a few fish again!

I did head out last night for a small walk.  It was still 95F or 35C  at 8:00 pm.  So I just did half my regular route, and took my time.  No need to rush when it's that hot out.  If I'm going to be outside walking around like that, I would rather be on a beach with beverage in my hand, or walking around a park!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Opps...forgot my quotes     My brain must think it's 4:30 Friday already 



Charade67 said:


> Hello all. Not a good day here today. My sister texted me and said that Mom is being discharged from rehab on Sunday, but hasn't made any significant progress. We are trying to decided what to do next. My brother thinks that Mom has gotten to the point where she needs full time care. My sister is still trying to avoid sending her to a nursing home. I told them that I would back whatever they decide. There's just no good way to handle this,


That is not an easy decision - ever.  I hope you and your siblings are able to come to a decision easily and find some peace with your decision.  


schumigirl said:


> Met some friends out this morning and as it was near enough lunchtime, we agreed to meet at a restaurant nearby where we were. Haven`t seen them since January so it was nice catching up and again, don`t need to cook tonight as lunch was very filling. Will keep the chicken I was marinading till tomorrow or freeze it depending on what we`re doing tomorrow night.


I love when that happens!  Also it's a bonus you found a new restaurant to visit for a date or Friday night!  Your chicken meal sounds delicious!  But then again, I could eat chicken for 6 out of 7 meals.  


Lynne G said:


> Woot! Once SW just announced no expiration of credits, what did I do? Check my flights, yay! Enough credit for at least a ticket, maybe part of another too some time in the future. At least now won’t have to track when first bought, as that was the start of when credit would expire a year later. Oddly, both rental prices are higher than I booked, and had previously changed once to a better price.


NICE!!!!!  You gotta love when that happens!  I hope your able to find another deal on hotels for the time you are planning on being there!  

I hope Keisha is having a ball in the parks!!!!

Well, I should find some papers to shuffle.  The phone is very quiet already this morning - signs that everyone is already gone for a summer long weekend   If the phones are too quiet, I might sneak out early too.  We will see how the day goes!

Have a great day everyone


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Opps...forgot my quotes     My brain must think it's 4:30 Friday already
> 
> I love when that happens!  Also it's a bonus you found a new restaurant to visit for a date or Friday night!  Your chicken meal sounds delicious!  But then again, I could eat chicken for 6 out of 7 meals.


 Hope you do get your fishing time in. And maybe some camping too at some point.......and wow that is hot for that time of the evening! 

i`ve had that before where the brain has gone forward lol.......

It was strange as we had just mentioned them about half an hour before we met them, and we turned a corner and there they were. We`ll definitely go back there for a cosy meal for two in the future. Yes I love chicken in many dishes, it`s nice to be creative and not just slop things together.......that curry is time consuming to put together as everything is fresh but it`s so worth it. 

Have a lovely evening and weekend Pumpkin.......





Been a lovely day all in today. Lunch with friends, then another friend came round for afternoon tea and showed me a dress she planned to wear to a wedding next month.....told her a firm no. It`s too fluffy and not the right colour for her, she is extremely slim and she needs a sleek dress, this dress did nothing for her as it washed her out colour wise too.  So, she`s taking it back. 

She knew I`d be honest. 

Tonight, opened our June bottle from the Gin Club.....very nice with lemonade or  mixed with prosecco. Watching the Gray Man on Netflix.......NashvilleTrio was spot on....too long on the fight scenes....gets repetitive. Not a bad movie, wouldn`t watch it again, it`s a mix of Bourne/ Mission Impossible/any of the same. It has some funny moments though. 

Lazy Saturday planned tomorrow.....bacon up early mac........


----------



## macraven

saturday bacon !
set a place at the table for me….


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> saturday bacon !
> set a place at the table for me….



You`re on!!! 

We almost opened some of the packs tonight to grill and nibble on.....we last ate at lunch, but we resisted!

Made some muffins tonight and we have croissants and fruit, or pancakes are on the menu too.....




Well finished The Gray Man......not the best movie. 

Think there`s something bigger than foxes coming out of the trees at the back, all of our security lights came on about 5 minutes ago, but nothing there. We still had the bifold doors open in the kitchen, although they`re close now!! Might be a deer. I hope.


----------



## Lynne G

Good thing it must be clear skies where you are Schumi, as maybe M Myers was around waiting for you.  LoL 

As wooded behind you, could have very well been a deer.  

Sunset just a few minutes ago, so still not that dark out yet.  

Burgers on grill, as DH home, and he likes grilling.  Little one had air fried fries, then added melted cheese and crumbles of the bacon I had left from this morning, that she found in the refrigerator.  I air fried some onion rings.  Salad, and easy late dinner.  Some leftover for older one, as he should be coming home soon.  He does not mind a leftover dinner.


----------



## mckennarose

Robo56 said:


> Which HP backpack did you get. They had two different Styles of Hogwarts backpacks. Both of them were very nice.


I got the Hogwarts castle one.  I liked it much better than the Diagon Alley one.  I only have a few Loungefly's, but I do like them.  This one really tempted me so I got it.
Waiting to see if we're going to plan a trip in the fall.  I'm really tempted to stay at the Margaritaville resort, but I'm not sure yet.  All the medication for my RA has caused cataracts that I need to get fixed.  First one is scheduled and I'm hoping to be done with both by the end of September.
We are over covid, thankfully.  It was just a weird illness and I'm glad its over.  We definitely got during our stay.  All in all, I would say it lasted 12 about 12 days.


----------



## macraven

Hey MRose!
Great to see you here

I’ve missed you.

Cataracts suck big time 
I am told it’s an okay surgery and not painful and results are worth it

I am going to take notes on how you do with that surgery as it’s on my list to take care of 

Covid is not any fun
I had it and MrMac still has it 
5 weeks and still counting for him


----------



## schumigirl

mckennarose said:


> I got the Hogwarts castle one.  I liked it much better than the Diagon Alley one.  I only have a few Loungefly's, but I do like them.  This one really tempted me so I got it.
> Waiting to see if we're going to plan a trip in the fall.  I'm really tempted to stay at the Margaritaville resort, but I'm not sure yet.  All the medication for my RA has caused cataracts that I need to get fixed.  First one is scheduled and I'm hoping to be done with both by the end of September.
> We are over covid, thankfully.  It was just a weird illness and I'm glad its over.  We definitely got during our stay.  All in all, I would say it lasted 12 about 12 days.




Hey MRose........good to see you post again!!

Hope you`re doing ok.......have heard good things about that Margaritaville Resort and good luck on the procedures, all good wishes for those to go well for you.....





macraven said:


> Hey MRose!
> Great to see you here
> 
> I’ve missed you.
> 
> Cataracts suck big time
> I am told it’s an okay surgery and not painful and results are worth it
> 
> I am going to take notes on how you do with that surgery as it’s on my list to take care of
> 
> Covid is not any fun
> I had it and MrMac still has it
> 5 weeks and still counting for him



Nope it is not fun........hopefully mr mac will be on the mend soon.......






We have rain this morning. It`s been cloudy last few days which means it`s been so warm at night too. It`s not too hot so it`s been very pleasant with the windows open. 

And as we had the freshest eggs ever from the farm delivered last night, I made Eggs Benedict again this morning and even I had an egg as well as bacon. They have the most amazing colour of yolk, nothing like you get from grocery store eggs. We usually never use them all as we`re not big egg eaters, so I have to bake with the rest.....it`s a trial for sure.......

Planned to walk down to the fruit trees this morning as the pears are starting to bloom, won`t be ready till late September but nice to see them starting to show. Apples and plums are blooming too, think this is going to be a an abundant year for fruit. But, until the rain stops we won`t bother.

Having a day in today. Plan to get some of the September birthday and anniversary gifts wrapped so I don`t leave it to the last moment. I`m more than half way through everyone. 

Spicy Thai Chicken curry tonight and maybe watch The Hitman`s Wife`s Bodyguard. Watched it several times on the plane, so it`ll be nice to see it on the huge screen for a change. 

Rain is off now......sun is coming too, looking good.......




























Have a wonderful Saturday and weekend......​


----------



## Lynne G

Nice backpack Mrose.  Glad to see you post, and happy that you have recovered from the virus.  That resort looks beautiful, and if you got a good deal there, would be a nice place to stay.  Hope you do get back in September.  Good luck with that eye surgery.  I know my aunt had it many years ago, and I think it helped save her sight.

Ah, Schumi enjoying farm fresh eggs.  The main difference I saw with the eggs my neighbor used to give us, was the yoke was much darker in color, richer, but the general taste was the same, but was a bit more fresh tasting then the eggs we get from the grocery store. Yep, we certainly used them more quickly.  So nice to be baking and using them in other items, when having farm fresh eggs.

Bacon?  Yum.  DH asked me to turn the alarm on, last night, as he wanted to get moving earlier this morning.  Yeah, we were both up 1/2 hour before the alarm went off this morning.  And so, with house nice and quiet and almost cool, made some soufflés, bacon and broccoli ones. Thus, DH took one with him, and we ate most of the other one I made.  Was tasty.  Maybe not the prettiest ones you have seen, but tasty.

And, oddly, it’s a older one day off today.  Said would be nice for us to do something together.  He said, yes.  And so, while I’m sure he also won’t be up for hours from now, he certainly will be able to be moving earlier then littke one’s getting up time.  Yesterday, a get up request at 11 am, resulted in us not get moving until 1 pm.  Hence, why she was shocked it was already dinner time, when we got back from the huge mall she wanted to go to.  And good thing, I went to the post office, yesterday morning, and coming back, just to hear older one starting the shower.

And so, my agenda today?  Who knows.  If ever a kid that would like a breakfast out, at a diner or other, it would be older one.  Hence, I have no trouble eating two breakfasts, if he wants to enjoy a diner breakfast.

And so, the weekend lazy day is to be happy it’s just Saturday.  Weekends go by so fast.  But yay, a very sunny Saturday for us.  That high weather system has cleared the skies, and the heat returns.  Still not starting that heat wave yet, as 88 the high today.  Even better?  That oh so muggy yesterday, with thunderstorms warnings, was icky, sticky, with no rain to quench the green, is in now the past.  Lower humidity, sunny skies all day today, and so a glorious Summer Saturday it is.  Kinda fitting for this ending of July weekend.

Hope all have that super long, happy Saturday.  And hope Keisha is enjoying that glorious sunny weather today, and having a fabulous time in the parks.


----------



## schumigirl

There`s always something to celebrate somewhere......
​Watching qualifying for the Hungarian Grand Prix tomorrow right now, but seeing the sun start to come out here a little more now, it`s getting brighter by the minute. 

Walked down to see the fruit trees earlier and they are thriving! We mainly have apple trees, but we do have a few with pears and one with plums now, but it`s huge and the yield is fabulous. 

The leaves coming from the right of the first pear tree are from our Bay Tree, so we do have a tree that gives us as many Bay Leaves as we can use, although it was a good friend who told us what it was first time he visited after we moved in here, we had no clue. That does get visits from friends who use a lot of them......


















Warm again today. Might get to sit out with a glass of wine each after the qualifying, Tom just poured me a nice glass of Chardonnay.....not bad!!!


----------



## macraven

looks like our Saturday is a sleep in day


I was up after midnight and finally awoke not long ago

Mr Mac is now going back to bed

Cat always follow anyone that goes to bed.
It signals to them must be nap time 

since not many are in the sans now, assume you might have a cat 

So now i have the house to myself..

back later to get this party started after naps are over


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> looks like our Saturday is a sleep in day
> 
> 
> I was up after midnight and finally awoke not long ago
> 
> Mr Mac is now going back to bed
> 
> Cat always follow anyone that goes to bed.
> It signals to them must be nap time
> 
> since not many are in the sans now, assume you might have a cat
> 
> So now i have the house to myself..
> 
> back later to get this party started after naps are over



No cats here mac.....but if Tom goes for a snooze, I usually follow......lol....why not!

If there`s a party......you know I`m there.......  





Had a lovely night of not doing very much, but we sat on the sofa together, watched a movie and had some nice wine. Perfect Saturday night for us. 

Thai curry was spicy and then some...used the Carolina Reaper Chilli......wow!!! Hot. 

Still plan to watch another movie even though it`s just after 10, no need to get up early tomorrow, lazy day but meeting some friends for lunch in our local, then we`ll watch the GP. 

mac......more bacon up tomorrow..........


----------



## Lynne G

So sad, while some of our streets were flooded the other night, to see that flooding in Kentucky is heartbreaking.  I hope all effected in that area are safe, and sending my sympathy to those 25 lost souls’ family and friends.  

Chinese dinner. Yum!


----------



## macraven

schumi 
will there be pepsi with the bacon for me?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> schumi
> will there be pepsi with the bacon for me?



Of course!!!! We don`t drink fizzy drinks generally, but we do have pepsi/diet pepsi, I`ll make sure it`s cold! 

I`m lying actually, we seem to have fizzy lemonade, ginger beer and for some unknown reason a bottle of full fat coke that neither of us drink. But, the lemonade and ginger beer are both for cocktails, so that`s ok.......






We slept late this morning as we had a late night.....well, late for us. My sister laughs at how early we usually go to bed, I think 11pm is fairly late, but she thinks as we`re both retired we have nothing to get up for, but we`ve always been early risers. 

But, looked out the windows around 6am and it was raining heavy, so getting back into bed and snuggling in was an easy choice.

Meeting friends for lunch today, so had a very light breakfast of a croissant with lots of tea to go along with it. We like this restaurant a lot and their Sunday lunches are always busy, if you don`t get booked, you don`t eat there. There are 10 of us altogether so booking was essential and we could only get midday as every other time was booked. Meeting earlier to chat too.

Then I think we might be back in time for the Grand Prix......maybe. 

Last day of July!!!!





























Have a lovely Sunday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, hope your friends lunch is tasty, and lots of enjoyment, Schumi. Sunday lunch, brunch eating out is popular here. 

And so, though not quite having that no longer having week day routine, I’m up early no matter the day.  Just can’t sleep late, though once in a while, on a longer vacation, I do have a much later get up time, if been out very late. But almost always, I’m just that early riser, no matter the earlier bedtime or not.  

Overcast enough start, it’s not that bright, as sunrise is now. Still not starting that heat wave, with 89 the high.  And maybe some random rain chances this evening.  A perfect Sunday, as almost a cooler 66 out.  Nice to not hear the AC much in the overnight, as was in the 60’s.  But don’t let that cooler night fool into thinking those hot, hazy, humid days are done.  Steamy, 95, 93, and 97 are the high temp forecasts this week.  Which is why, this less humid, mostly cloudy and warm day, is a most pleasant weather way to end July.

And if anything, August tends to be our warmest month, and even the ocean is warm enough to swim in, by the end of August.  Shore towns report the water temps in the mid to high 70’s.  Perfect water temp to enjoy.  Though my kids prefer water that is blue, and can see in. Our shore ocean color is green, and nope, you can’t see what you stepped on, or ack, even if some fish or other bump into you. But the sand is white, and the salt tasting air just lets you know you’re at the shore.  That, and where I went as a kid, still has the smell of caramel corn, salt water taffies, and pizza wafting from the boardwalk that goes along at the top of the beach.  Which is why, little one and I may try to get a day at the shore, before the end of next month. That, and August is when the tomatoes are ripe and for sale from local farms on the way to the shore time of year. 

Ah yes, sunrise past, as I’m a very slow typing, and a distracted one too this morning, but a quiet house.  DH  readying to go out the door.  So  nice to spend time with him in these early hours.  I think when we both retire, we still will be early birds anyway.

This our most normal Sunday.  Older one works, and little one? We saw her go to bed at 5:30 this morning.  Sigh.  Youth. Guess I won’t see her until a late lunchtime. But then trash to the curb and alarm already set. Is the rest of our agenda today.

Have wash on, so a most wonderful hot shower, with warm towels from the dryer, will be my get ready in an another hour or so.  Teapot was filled to the brim.  Most for my tea, but some of that hot water went into DH’s mug. Yeah, to make his cup hot coffee. No milk or cream here.  Both of us drink the tea and hot coffee without any additions.  With tea, I do sometimes add a lemon slice, but no needed sugar in our drinks either. Have to say though, I do like diet pepsi.  Much more than any coke products. 

That is both a loud plane and a loud bird.  Nothing like an early Sunday.  Much more quiet in the early morning hours.  And yep, the day I like to do errands when the stores open.  Most, but not all, change to a later, one hour later start on a Sunday.  Though almost all have an earlier closing time on Sunday evenings. 

Thus, a wish that this last day of July, starting a new week, and being a Sunday, hopes today finds you enjoying a lazy and relaxing this Sunday.  If ever a day, to be that time to just relax, it’s today.  Good morning.  And hope this finds some not feeling that well, feeling better today.  Sending mummy dust well wishes, and good thoughts.  Going to the Mac and Sue homes.

Though Sue should be enjoying that Florida sunshine today.  Hope your flight goes well, and have a most fabulous time there these next 2 weeks.  Just maybe we can say a quick hi as we pass each other in the airport, as you leaving, us coming in on that oh so early, 5:10am flight.  Would be nice to have that quick chance to see ya.


----------



## macraven

apperciate  the good thoughts for the house of Mac

hope you connect with Sue


----------



## macraven

note to self, bring my own pepsi….when i go to schumi house
lol


----------



## schumigirl

​





macraven said:


> note to self, bring my own pepsi….when i go to schumi house
> lol



No mac we have pepsi.........loads of it........you`re fine there....... 



Wow....quiet on here tonight.....

Had a gorgeous afternoon and Sunday lunch. That hotel is beautiful and their restaurant is one where you do dress up and enjoy the experience. Very turn of the century style in the decor and the food is perfect. Most of us had the Roast Beef which was rare as we all like it, some had turkey and some of us had a little of both.

All us ladies wore fascinators today which was lovely, it`s such an elegant restaurant many women do the same and it`s nice to dress up for lunch too. We enjoyed some tea and coffee in the lounge afterwards and passed an afternoon chatting and laughing.

Cool, dull and grey though for most of today.....this is our usual summer weather.......lol.......Florida is always going to win that one, and mac too of course! Sun did come out earlier though.

Making up the base sauce for a vegetarian lasagne for a lunch tomorrow, one of my Goddaughters is in this area so she`s dropping in for some lunch. She`s a real vegetarian, not one of these ones who are distracted by bacon, and she loves my lasagne, so will have it ready for her with some rosemary bread I`ll bake in the morning, side salad too and should be a nice lunch.



mac......how do you ignore someone on the Dis???? Never done it before, at least I don`t think I have.....


----------



## schumigirl

mac.....it`s ok, I worked it out.......

Pressed post too quickly......

Another hour or so till bedtime here....definitely getting darker in the evenings now.....autumn is certainly heading our way........

August tomorrow.......wooohoooo.......


----------



## macraven

i used to use the ignore button a lot but when i became a mod, had to change it so i was available  for everyone


----------



## Charade67

Just a quick check in from me. I finally got my movie poster project finished and submitted.  I now have a new respect for graphic artists.

Dh is at rehearsal tonight, so I asked B if she wanted to watch a movie. I made the mistake of letting her pick. She is feeling nostalgic tonight, so we are now watching  The Jonas Brothers Concert Experience.  I guess there are worse things she could want to watch.


----------



## Lynne G

Um, lucky you, Charade? Little one would never watch or ask to watch that show.  Oh well.  Hope you will hear good news for your mom.  Keeping her in my prayers.  

A most gorgeous Sunday night.  Trash at curb, and all just relaxing.  Made some tea, as just that last few cups to enjoy.

Light left on.  We have a light rain and it’s dark out, so hope all have a no bump into something, good night’s sleep.  

Training tomorrow, as nothing like being bight and ready on a Monday morning.  
But hey, a new month starts, so there’s that.  You know, then 2 week countdown.


----------



## macraven

Thanks for the porch light!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> i used to use the ignore button a lot but when i became a mod, had to change it so i was able for everyone




I never have, although as soon as I saw where it was, I did use it once before. 




Charade67 said:


> Just a quick check in from me. I finally got my movie poster project finished and submitted.  I now have a new respect for graphic artists.
> 
> Dh is at rehearsal tonight, so I asked B if she wanted to watch a movie. I made the mistake of letting her pick. She is feeling nostalgic tonight, so we are now watching  The Jones Brothers Concert Experience.  I guess there are worse things she could want to watch.




Do you mean the Jonas Brothers? Unless I`m really old and never heard of the Jones Brothers!! Which I could believe.......lol......

Glad you got your project done. 



macraven said:


> Thanks for the porch light!



I htink we`re going to need that porch light soon.....we had our lamps on last night just before 9pm. Not sure about this morning as I woke at 6 and it was light, but not as light as it was.....won`t be long. 





Tom is out this morning helping out, I plan to bake and finish of prep for our lunch with my Goddaughter. Looking forward to seeing her, even if it is a short visit. Her mum is my cousin who lives in Manchester, she`s the feisty one who is in the Police, her daughter is the complete opposite of her, she`s more like her dad.....I tell her that`s a good thing....usually out of earshot of my cousin.....lol......

I have a load of emails I need to reply to this morning too if I get the chance......funny, some mornings you wake up to loads instead of the usual 2 or 3!

Apart from that, quiet day ahead for us. Lunch will be quite filling so it`ll be a snack dinner tonight if we bother at all. 

 But, a new month has arrived.......I can say.....we go next month........  

Early breakfast of lots of tea of course, and think I`ll have some rice krispies, they`re quite light. 



























Happy relaxing Monday 





​


----------



## schumigirl

*And we have a Birthday on the San today *
*
Our friend Vicky....... @tink1957 
*
*Hope you have a lovely day with some nice treats and a day of doing what you want to do. We miss you posting on here but we do think of you often......*





































​


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Do you mean the Jonas Brothers? Unless I`m really old and never heard of the Jones Brothers!! Which I could believe.......lol......


Yes, Jonas Brothers. I still haven’t learned to proofread before I post.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Yes, Jonas Brothers. I still haven’t learned to proofread before I post.



I don`t think I know many of their songs either to be honest. Other than one of them being married to Sophie Turner from GoT, that`s all I know about them. 

Hope your mum is doing ok. It`s not a fun situation for you family to be dealing with, and being so far away for you is tough. My mum is a long way from me and it`s not always easy. 






Well, bread has baked, lasagne is waiting to be cooked and after I throw a salad together and make a dressing, food will be sorted. 

Lovely day here so we`ll be able to eat outside I think. 

Been tidying up while Tom is out volunteering, laundry is out on the lines and will have some tea ready for when he gets in, he shouldn`t be too long.


----------



## Lynne G

If that’s tea, that’s me. Certainly feeling that the first of August is a Monday.  Sigh. I was up before the alarm, but felt like I could use more sleep.  A nice hot shower and tea, and at least it’s a training day. So I can see more tea sipping.  That Monday feeling. Yeah.  

It’s odd, again in the 60’s overnight, and mid 60’s right now, so no AC being heard. With all the cloud covering, 84 the high.  But then the rest of the week will be our second heat wave, with. 90’s high for the rest of the week days.  AC then will certainly be heard. Yep, Summer weather still here.  

But yay, with today being August, it’s the first of two months our AP is used.  Hope Sue is waking up to some park fun today.  And Keisha, if you’re there too, hope all enjoy some park fun today. Woot!  

With that weather, and being a trash and training day, not much else.  Will be hearing the trash trucks soon enough. And training starts mid morning.   

Ending with a hope all are having a great start to August today, and have a fabulous first week of this month.


----------



## macraven

happy Vicky day!
eat cake all day long and celebrate your bd!


----------



## Robo56

Good Monday morning Sans family  




Lynne G said:


> Safe travels to Keisha tomorrow. Have a blast with the family.



Safe travels to Keisha and family. Have a wonderful time celebrating your hubby’s retirement.






macraven said:


> i had been walking in a private tour but was slowing the group down so half way in the tour, my hhn guide got it set up for me


Good to hear the tour guide got you set up Mac.

Last year the young lady who was guiding the RIP Tour my niece and I were in was a very fast walker. I think I shared with you all that we had completed 5 house in an hour and 10 minutes. The tour group was ready to collapse after that marathon hour. We had to go back to La Bamba for a 30 minute rest break.




Charade67 said:


> Hello all. Not a good day here today. My sister texted me and said that Mom is being discharged from rehab on Sunday, but hasn't made any significant progress. We are trying to decided what to do next. My brother thinks that Mom has gotten to the point where she needs full time care. My sister is still trying to avoid sending her to a nursing home. I told them that I would back whatever they decide. There's just no good way to handle this,


Charade sending good wishes your way for your mom, you and your family. It’s not easy to have to make decisions that best fit your elderly parents.




schumigirl said:


> Going to have very spicy Thai Red chicken curry tonight, marinaded the chicken last night and will cook it tonight, will make Jasmine rice although I eat about a tablespoon of rice, not a fan of it generally.


Sounds delicious.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> We were trying to plan a camping weekend with some of his family, but they can't seem to get their po-op in a group  and decide when they want to do it. Oh well...such is life. Hopefully we can get some fishing in and Momma can catch a few fish again!


Hope you get your camping trip in.




schumigirl said:


> Been a lovely day all in today. Lunch with friends, then another friend came round for afternoon tea and showed me a dress she planned to wear to a wedding next month.....told her a firm no. It`s too fluffy and not the right colour for her, she is extremely slim and she needs a sleek dress, this dress did nothing for her as it washed her out colour wise too. So, she`s taking it back.
> 
> She knew I`d be honest.


It’s so good that your friend knows she can count on you to give her a honest opinion about her dress. You are a good friend.



mckennarose said:


> I got the Hogwarts castle one. I liked it much better than the Diagon Alley one. I only have a few Loungefly's, but I do like them. This one really tempted me so I got it.


Very good choice. If I remember correctly those back packs had a nice design inside too. I always enjoy looking at the new Potter merchandise.




mckennarose said:


> All the medication for my RA has caused cataracts that I need to get fixed. First one is scheduled and I'm hoping to be done with both by the end of September.
> We are over covid, thankfully. It was just a weird illness and I'm glad its over. We definitely got during our stay. All in all, I would say it lasted 12 about 12 days.


Sorry to hear you are having issues with your eyes. Good thing to get  things taken care of so your vision is improved.




macraven said:


> Covid is not any fun
> I had it and MrMac still has it
> 5 weeks and still counting for him



Covid is a real kick in the pants for sure Mac. Sending good wishes and prayers your way that you and Mr Mac get well soon.




schumigirl said:


> And as we had the freshest eggs ever from the farm delivered last night, I made Eggs Benedict again this morning and even I had an egg as well as bacon. They have the most amazing colour of yolk, nothing like you get from grocery store eggs. We usually never use them all as we`re not big egg eaters, so I have to bake with the rest.....it`s a trial for sure.......


Eggs Benedict is one of my favorite

Schumi your fruit trees look like they are bursting with fruit. They are beautiful and green and the fruit looks good.

Have a lovely lunch with your Goddaughter. Your lasagna and bread sound delicious.

But, a new month has arrived.......I can say.....we go next month........

Hubby and I were just saying how the summer seems to be flying by.
Your trip will be here before you know.




schumigirl said:


> And we have a Birthday on the San today



Happy Birthday Tink. You are missed here on the boards.










Pumpkin1172 said:


> It is just so weird how it effects others so differently. I still don't fully have my smell back. I will get whiffs of smells, then it's gone. And the scent has to be strong for me to smell it. So weird.


Pumkin I hope you get your sense of smell back fully. My sister is sick with Covid again and this time she lost your sense of taste and smell too. It is a weird virus for sure and all the mutations of it are troubling.

Lynne  I hope your tea is strong and good this morning.


Sue I hope your back is doing better and has settled down some for your trip.


Been busy here past few days. We have had much needed rain. It has cooled the temperatures, but with the high humidity it has made things out doors still uncomfortable. I have done a few needed things in the garden.

Went to church yesterday morning with my younger sister. Always good to see her and spend time with her.

Grandson came over yesterday. We had a nice visit.

Hubby and I went out for dinner to a local Mexican food restaurant for dinner. The food there is authentic and very good.

Taking hubby to see the podiatrist today as he is having an issue with  one of his big toes. Hopefully it will easy an easy fix.

I need to go back out to the market today. I had made an early morning run yesterday, but the store did not have the tuna I usually buy for tuna salad. So will have to check another one today.

I bought my multi-pass with Express last week. I saw this on the ticket. Not sure if it is showing up on all the multi-passes or not.  Just thought it was interesting. Don’t think this will be an issue for those staying onsite on their vacations.



This is just a reminder that this year appears to be a predicted busy HHN. The Premier Resorts are sold out on a number of dates in September and October.


Wishing you all a wonderful first day of August.


----------



## Lynne G

A very happy birthday to Tink!  Hope you are doing well, and kids spoil you well.  

Brighter out, dampness early this morning is gone.  Should be around 73 by lunchtime.  But I will still be in shorts.  Humid enough.  And will bring my sunglasses. Even if somewhat cloudy, I still wear my shades, as too bright makes me squint, and harder for me to see.  

Robo, hope your DH’s toe is okay, and he gets an easy fix at the doctor today.  Good to hear you have been busy, with family and the garden.  Hope to meet up with you, and yes, should be much more busy this September than last year.  Could not believe I could not even get any of the three when I tried in the Spring.  I did book next year already.  And for the first time, I did buy the multi day with express too.  Decided would be nice to meet up with others besides that Saturday I’m doing the  private tour.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Monday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 689753
> 
> 
> Safe travels to Keisha and family. Have a wonderful time celebrating your hubby’s retirement.
> View attachment 689756
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear the tour guide got you set up Mac.
> 
> Last year the young lady who was guiding the RIP Tour my niece and I were in was a very fast walker. I think I shared with you all that we had completed 5 house in an hour and 10 minutes. The tour group was ready to collapse after that marathon hour. We had to go back to La Bamba for a 30 minute rest break.
> 
> 
> 
> Charade sending good wishes your way for your mom, you and your family. It’s not easy to have to make decisions that best fit your elderly parents.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds delicious.
> 
> 
> Hope you get your camping trip in.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s so good that your friend knows she can count on you to give her a honest opinion about her dress. You are a good friend.
> 
> 
> Very good choice. If I remember correctly those back packs had a nice design inside too. I always enjoy looking at the new Potter merchandise.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you are having issues with your eyes. Good thing to get  things taken care of so your vision is improved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covid is a real kick in the pants for sure Mac. Sending good wishes and prayers your way that you and Mr Mac get well soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Eggs Benedict is one of my favorite
> 
> Schumi your fruit trees look like they are bursting with fruit. They are beautiful and green and the fruit looks good.
> 
> Have a lovely lunch with your Goddaughter. Your lasagna and bread sound delicious.
> 
> But, a new month has arrived.......I can say.....we go next month........
> 
> Hubby and I were just saying how the summer seems to be flying by.
> Your trip will be here before you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Tink. You are missed here on the boards.
> 
> View attachment 689761
> 
> 
> View attachment 689759
> 
> View attachment 689760
> 
> 
> Pumkin I hope you get your sense of smell back fully. My sister is sick with Covid again and this time she lost your sense of taste and smell too. It is a weird virus for sure and all the mutations of it are troubling.
> 
> Lynne  I hope your tea is strong and good this morning.
> 
> 
> Sue I hope your back is doing better and has settled down some for your trip.
> 
> 
> Been busy here past few days. We have had much needed rain. It has cooled the temperatures, but with the high humidity it has made things out doors still uncomfortable. I have done a few needed things in the garden.
> 
> Went to church yesterday morning with my younger sister. Always good to see her and spend time with her.
> 
> Grandson came over yesterday. We had a nice visit.
> 
> Hubby and I went out for dinner to a local Mexican food restaurant for dinner. The food there is authentic and very good.
> 
> Taking hubby to see the podiatrist today as he is having an issue with  one of his big toes. Hopefully it will easy an easy fix.
> 
> I need to go back out to the market today. I had made an early morning run yesterday, but the store did not have the tuna I usually buy for tuna salad. So will have to check another one today.
> 
> I bought my multi-pass with Express last week. I saw this on the ticket. Not sure if it is showing up on all the multi-passes or not.  Just thought it was interesting. Don’t think this will be an issue for those staying onsite on their vacations.
> 
> View attachment 689775
> 
> This is just a reminder that this year appears to be a predicted busy HHN. The Premier Resorts are sold out on a number of dates in September and October.
> 
> 
> Wishing you all a wonderful first day of August.



Thanks Robbie.....lunch was indeed nice and we had a lovely afternoon, we don`t get to see her very often as she doesn`t live close, it was a fluke she was in this area for her business we managed this time. 

I eat very few eggs, and only ever at breakfast, so it`s not often I make that dish...I do love the sauce though so will have bacon if I`m making it for Tom....doesn`t look as good though on my plate....lol......

Yes, the fruit trees are all the same, every one of them looks to be giving a good yield this year. We`ll give most of it to the farm, well, they send the farmhands to pick them and we keep a little for pies and so on. 

I can`t believe how fast this year is going......

Hope your DH gets his toe sorted, it can be a painful thing. And sounds like you`ve had some nice family time and meals out too. I wish I liked Mexican food....I think Tom and I are the only ones is all our groups of friends that never go to that type of place. 

I think it`s going to be exceptionally busy going forward for a long time in the parks!! 

Good to see you.....glad you`re doing ok.......  






As I just mentioned, had a lovely little afternoon with my Goddaughter. She`s completely the opposite of her mother as she is so easy going and nothing phases her. Her mother is a CiD officer so is a little intense at times, but lovely. She ate a double portion of the veg lasagne....while we had the meat version. And she is so tiny, I don`t know where she puts it, she is just under 6 foot and slim as a rake. But, it was lovely to see her. 

We sat out for a long time, but it got breezy, although it is warm as heck, so got all my bedding and laundry dry that was hanging out on the lines. 

Cut a large orange into segments as a little snack now.....they`re gorgeous and so full of juice! No skin or pith, just the flesh. Doubt we`ll need food later, but we always have plenty of snacks in store.

Pot of tea on the way too.......


----------



## Charade67

Quick stop in while I take a break from anatomy. We are down to our last chapter in the class - the reproductive system. The chapter is actually assigned to next week, but this week we have a workbook assignment of the reproductive system, so I figured I should read the chapter before attempting the work. 

I don’t know what is going to happen with my mom. She is back home with my sister now. My brother says she is very weak and can’t really do anything for herself anymore. He thinks she needs full time care, but my sister seems to think she can handle it. We will just wait and see. 

Robo - hope your husband gets some answers about his toe. I can relate to toe problems. Mine is the small toe though. 


Happy birthday to Tink. Hope you are having a good day and can stop in and say hi.


----------



## Lynne G

I hope your sister has help once in awhile, Charade.  Bless her. My DH is doing that with his mom, taking turns with his brother and sometimes sister.  He says it’s an exhausting job.  Maybe see if her insurance or local senior help place can arrange for a nurse to come stay with your mom for a few hours, to give your sister a break every week.  My sister and I paid for a nurse to put my mom to bed.  We both could not get her in every night, so it worked out well.  We got the nurse at a discounted rate through our local county senior help place. 

Ah, okay then.  Little one put her salad on her pizza slices of the pizza I made.  Eh, I thought it was good, as I put some deli pepperoni slices on the rest of the pizza slices for the rest of us.  Felt like that kinda might.  Pizza. 

Not even sunset yet.  Sigh. 

Will be an early night for me.  Commuting tomorrow.


----------



## tink1957

Hi everybody!

Thanks for the happy birthday wishes...it means so much to me.

Smiles aren't working for some reason.  I haven't posted much lately for personal reasons plus my wifi signal at home  is nonexistent lately so I have to be at work to get a decent signal.  Good news is we are getting fiber optic run in our county soon so it will improve dramatically.

We are doing well but not going to HHN this year due to some financial setbacks.  I will have to live vicariously through you all who are lucky enough to attend.  Hope you post lots of pics.

I do have some sad news...my sweet pup Sasha (my avatar) passed away last month...she graced us with her husky talking aroooroo for 11 years...I miss her sassy tail every day.

I had a nice birthday meal tonight...Trey grilled chicken, steak, veggies and burgers.  Danielle made strawberry margaritas, it was all good and I blew my diet big time.  My gift was an overnight stay at the Omni Hotel at the Battery and great seats at the Braves/ Mets game on the 17th.

A big shout out to Carole, Mac, Robo, Lynne, Charade, Janet and anyone else who I missed....hope you all have a wonderful week.


----------



## macraven

I have really missed you Tink….

Sounds like you are having a sweet birthday today and  your celebration will continue until the game on the 17th.

Long birthday celebrations are great !

( sorry to read about Sasha)


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> I hope your sister has help once in awhile, Charade. Bless her.


I think Mom has some sort of therapists coming. My sister said she would also look in to whatever else she could get.  I suggested that she may have to look into applying for Medicaid. 



tink1957 said:


> do have some sad news...my sweet pup Sasha (my avatar) passed away last month...she graced us with her husky talking aroooroo for 11 years...I miss her sassy tail every day.


I am so sorry.


----------



## macraven

Charade I hope your mom can build up her strength in the days that come.

It’s stressful for her adjustment back at home but she might sleep better in her own bed and improve more each day.

Hopefully your sister can start the process of getting her on medicaid.

Some years back I had to set up services for both my parental units for home care.

All the paperwork was time consuming but once done, all went ok


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, good to hear from you Tink.  Sounds like a perfect birthday.  I am so sorry to hear of Sasha’s passing.  Loosing a pet is always hard.  Hugs.  

Dark out, and close to retiring for the night.  Light on, no need to have trouble seeing if you need to get out of bed for any reason.  Have a most peaceful night.  

Tacos should be on the menu tomorrow.  Just saying.


----------



## macraven

Yea for taco tuesday!
high light of my week..


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Quick stop in while I take a break from anatomy. We are down to our last chapter in the class - the reproductive system. The chapter is actually assigned to next week, but this week we have a workbook assignment of the reproductive system, so I figured I should read the chapter before attempting the work.
> 
> I don’t know what is going to happen with my mom. She is back home with my sister now. My brother says she is very weak and can’t really do anything for herself anymore. He thinks she needs full time care, but my sister seems to think she can handle it. We will just wait and see.
> 
> Robo - hope your husband gets some answers about his toe. I can relate to toe problems. Mine is the small toe though.
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to Tink. Hope you are having a good day and can stop in and say hi.




It sounds like both your mum and your sister will both need some help. Taking care of someone full time is not easy on anyone, short term it might work, but I hope your sister will look for some help sooner rather than later. 

All good wishes to all of you. 




tink1957 said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Thanks for the happy birthday wishes...it means so much to me.
> 
> Smiles aren't working for some reason.  I haven't posted much lately for personal reasons plus my wifi signal at home  is nonexistent lately so I have to be at work to get a decent signal.  Good news is we are getting fiber optic run in our county soon so it will improve dramatically.
> 
> We are doing well but not going to HHN this year due to some financial setbacks.  I will have to live vicariously through you all who are lucky enough to attend.  Hope you post lots of pics.
> 
> I do have some sad news...my sweet pup Sasha (my avatar) passed away last month...she graced us with her husky talking aroooroo for 11 years...I miss her sassy tail every day.
> 
> I had a nice birthday meal tonight...Trey grilled chicken, steak, veggies and burgers.  Danielle made strawberry margaritas, it was all good and I blew my diet big time.  My gift was an overnight stay at the Omni Hotel at the Battery and great seats at the Braves/ Mets game on the 17th.
> 
> A big shout out to Carole, Mac, Robo, Lynne, Charade, Janet and anyone else who I missed....hope you all have a wonderful week.



Vicki, so good to see you post. 

I`ve been lax in emailing you recently......I`m so sorry about Sasha.....I know how much she meant to you and of course you`ll miss her. 

Sounds like a lovely birthday meal and drinks too.....your kids do know how to look after you!!! And a lovely gift for you to look forward to. 

And sorry you won`t be at HHN this year.....I`ve already made my list of who we`ll be meeting, but we had you in mind too if you were there.....maybe next time my friend. 

Take care, sending hugs and have fun at the game, say hi to those lovely kids from me...........  




macraven said:


> Yea for taco tuesday!
> high light of my week..



Well, you know you`ll never get tacos in our home when you visit......lol......






My lovely friend who is a Podiatric Surgeon as well as a Bio Mechanics superstar, checked me out last night and I don`t need a cortisone injection in my foot as I thought I might. PF has been flaring up slightly, so a swift change in the orthotics and some stretches to do and feels better already. It`s such a painful thing to have, and mine is milder than most folks. I swear I`d be lost without his help and advice. 

So, off to buy new trainers (tennis shoes) for our trip this morning, get them broken in a little in the next month. I hope the store still sells the ones I like. 

Been a wild and breezy night overnight here. Lots of rain last night, so the lawns and plants are all looking better already, we needed it. Not going to get much better today but won`t be cold. After trainer shopping, going to pick up some fresh produce and more of those gorgeous oranges.

Looks very winter like this morning looking out...trees are billowing like crazy which does look nice all around us. 

Spicy, sweet Teriyaki glazed chicken tonight for dinner, looking forward to that, but breakfast first.....croissants, preserves and fruit with copious amounts of tea of course.....Queen of the Tea here!!!



























Happy Tuesday ​


----------



## Sue M

Good Morning from Sapphire Falls!  Nice night in Seattle visiting extended family. We went to a nice Italian place for dinner. Flight was on time so things were good. Haven‘t rented scooter yet. Massage therapist visit was helpful. It’s not perfect but I’m doing ok. 
Got great room in House 3 on 8th fl. Tonight was a big T-Storm. Walked over to Jake’s at RP for dinner.  Just made it back before storm hit!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Good Morning from Sapphire Falls!  Nice night in Seattle visiting extended family. We went to a nice Italian place for dinner. Flight was on time so things were good. Haven‘t rented scooter yet. Massage therapist visit was helpful. It’s not perfect but I’m doing ok.
> Got great room in House 3 on 8th fl. Tonight was a big T-Storm. Walked over to Jake’s at RP for dinner.  Just made it back before storm hit!



Glad you made it safe Sue and had a nice time in Seattle. 

And nice job on avoiding the thunderstorm! Have a lovely trip. 






I think we feel as if we`re going to get a thunderstorm. It is so humid, sky is black and grey, but forecast says no. It`s breezy, but so warm, perfect foil for a storm. 

Bought my trainers, picked up some fresh items and got some smoked salmon for lunch today, will be nice with some salad and a slice of home baked bread. Picked up some more ginger to add to the Teriyaki sauce, it needs a little more I think. 

But, home for the day, no plans to go back out. We have workmen here though clearing out our pond and having it filled in. It was supposed to be finished months ago, but covid had the company we employed go under, so had to wait on new firm. They seem a nice bunch of guys. So, tea, coffee and water will be on offer for the next few days for them and some nice chocolate biscuits too to go with their drinks. 

Will be glad to get that filled in finally. 

Time for the kettle to go on to make some tea for everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, a sticky and overcast start to our day.  Back to having it be 70’s in the overnight.  Yeah, and was so early and so steamy, hate when you car from window has fog and no matter what you do, takes a bit of time to have a clear view.  Hehe, like almost when I got to work.  Early morning commutes are usually the least traffic, and faster if you speed up to have mostly green lights. 

From my window, as sunrise was about 1/2 hour ago:


But as the heat wave is to start today, put that sun blocker on my inside front window, and cracked the side windows a teeny bit.  Once I’m ready for my home commute, that temp will be 90 since 1 pm, and 91 when I get to my car.  Hot car it will still be. At least the front seats should not be as hot, with that sun shade.  

Mostly cloudy day, but they are not carrying the rain, those big puffy white ones. We are in that hot, dry spell.  Next chance of rain is Friday.  But it shouldn’t stop that Friday feeling happiness.  Saying spotty rain showers on Friday, with only a tenth of an inch expected.  In other works, after Thursday’s 97 degree high, with feel like temp of 105 or 106 degrees.  Sticky, icky, poofy hair day, any little bit of a rain shower on Friday will feel good. Considering, Friday’s temp to be 96 degrees, with humidity high then too. 

Schumi, glad your foot is okay, and nice to break in some new sneakers. 

Sue, so great to hear you made it, and are okay with back so far.  Great room location, and yay for meal from. Jake’s before the evening storm.  Saw a spectacular one from Strong Water’s windows last year. Hope you get some beautiful sunny weather for your park times during your stay.  Pictures are great.  

But for today:



Yay, the day Mac can hopefully get some  Taco Bell food today. 

And yep, the day to enjoy those tacos, chowing them down with a tequila drink. Or, whatever your meal or drink, there’s that hope that you still think a taco and a tequila drink might be on the menu at some time.today, even if not true. It’s that thought of  today, is so normal to remember it’s a Tuesday. 

Yay, my countdown still has doubly digits. 11 days to go.  And smart me, also took off that prior two days, as thinking we will do a shore fun day before packing, and then doing the errands on the day before we leave.  Woot!


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning before work. 



macraven said:


> Hopefully your sister can start the process of getting her on medicaid





schumigirl said:


> It sounds like both your mum and your sister will both need some help. Taking care of someone full time is not easy on anyone, short term it might work, but I hope your sister will look for some help sooner rather than later.
> 
> All good wishes to all of you.


I’m hoping she will actually do something this time. You may recall that I had to go to Atlanta last year and basically force her to change POA and get Mom a new checking account (one that my aunt didn’t have access to). I don’t know why my sister is so resistant to doing the important things that need to be done. 


schumigirl said:


> So, off to buy new trainers (tennis shoes) for our trip this morning, get them broken in a little in the next month. I hope the store still sells the ones I like.


I need to do the same. I need to find something with a little wider width than the ones I have now. 

I line the picture of Scotland. Wish I could see it in person. 


Sue M said:


> Good Morning from Sapphire Falls!


Great views.  


Gotta run.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Quick good morning before work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m hoping she will actually do something this time. You may recall that I had to go to Atlanta last year and basically force her to change POA and get Mom a new checking account (one that my aunt didn’t have access to). I don’t know why my sister is so resistant to doing the important things that need to be done.
> 
> I need to do the same. I need to find something with a little wider width than the ones I have now.
> 
> I line the picture of Scotland. Wish I could see it in person.
> 
> Great views.
> 
> 
> Gotta run.



Yes, I do remember that with the account. Maybe remind her she will responsible for all these things if she becomes her full time carer, might make her realise mum does need a professional. It`s difficult. Being so far away I`m lucky to have my sister and brothers up there, but sister is the one who deals with anything major, I`m lucky she does a really good job of that, and mum is still as sharp as a tack at 87 which we`re very fortunate with, so I wish you had that peace of mind too. 

Scotland is very beautiful. Growing up we were surrounded by gorgeous beaches and mountains, and when we go back it hasn`t changed much. You`d love it there, as apart from the occasional heatwave, our temps in Scotland are very temperate and suit those who don`t like the heat too much. 

Good luck with the shoe fitting. It`s hard to find that perfect fit if you have wide feet. I used to think I did but they`re normal apparently....nice something is I guess.....lol....





Workmen have gone for the day. Our gardener has complained they left a mess, but I think he`s a little protective of "his" garden......lol....it`s fine, they`ll clear it up when they`re done, it`s getting there. But, they did enjoy the copious amounts of tea throughout the day, not everyone makes them things like that apparently. 

Chicken has been marinading all day, ready to cook in an hour or so......spicy couscous and shredded stir fried Chinese veg to go with it. I`m starving and it`s only 4.45. 

Might have some tea......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I blinked and it's Taco Tuesday   

Busy, weird and wild weekend here.  We had wild weather all weekend from the heatwave earlier in the week.  Friday night - actually early Saturday morning - we heard the start of rain and hail.  By the time we got up and out to the living room to close the windows that open out, the hail was coming down so hard it was deafening.  The hail was bigger than we usually see here - much larger than a marble for sure but not quite golf ball size!  It lasted about 10 minutes.  Our back yard and the front street were white with about 2 inches deep of hail.  All my veggies ( tomatoes & potatoes ) were decimated.  There is nothing left of them.  My flower pots are coming back,  Our soft coverall for all the toys (snowmachines, ATV's and snowblower)  was wrecked as well, we had to go buy a new cover, and dh's truck has many dents as well.  So he has made a claim to insurance to see if they will cover to get it fixed   So that 10 minutes of hail caused us and many others in our little area here lots of $$$.

We also had tornado warnings  all weekend.  It was a typical Alberta weekend.  A community about 90 minutes had one go through that area.  Lots of damage to crops and buildings in that area.  Everyone was safe - so that was good.  We had severe thunder storms roll in all weekend.   It was super humid - and you could feel the warm and cold roll in and out.  We never got the boat out fishing.  Dh and boys did get out to a local spot to do some fly fishing, but with all the storm action, they didn't go far.  

Last night near the Calgary area there was a storm that went through by the main highway, and drivers had to stop, as baseball size hail was falling and winds.  The damage to those vehicles   It hit too fast for the weather chasers & insurance companies to do the " cloud seeding" to help minimize the hail.  

Other than that, it was a quiet weekend.  I mostly enjoyed it sitting, or puttering around the house.  I am hoping to whip up some cinnamon buns tonight to bake off tomorrow morning, as well as make some nanner bread for the week with the overripe bananas.  



mckennarose said:


> We are over covid, thankfully. It was just a weird illness and I'm glad its over. We definitely got during our stay. All in all, I would say it lasted 12 about 12 days.


Welcome back  You have been missed.  It's great you are over covid - hopefully no last effects from it.  


Lynne G said:


> Shore towns report the water temps in the mid to high 70’s. Perfect water temp to enjoy. Though my kids prefer water that is blue, and can see in. Our shore ocean color is green, and nope, you can’t see what you stepped on, or ack, even if some fish or other bump into you. But the sand is white, and the salt tasting air just lets you know you’re at the shore. That, and where I went as a kid, still has the smell of caramel corn, salt water taffies, and pizza wafting from the boardwalk that goes along at the top of the beach. Which is why, little one and I may try to get a day at the shore, before the end of next month. That, and August is when the tomatoes are ripe and for sale from local farms on the way to the shore time of year.


I could picture and smell that scene! It sounds beautiful! I could definitely vacation there 


Robo56 said:


> bought my multi-pass with Express last week. I saw this on the ticket. Not sure if it is showing up on all the multi-passes or not. Just thought it was interesting. Don’t think this will be an issue for those staying onsite on their vacations.


I hope you have low attendance days when you are there.  


Charade67 said:


> Quick stop in while I take a break from anatomy. We are down to our last chapter in the class - the reproductive system. The chapter is actually assigned to next week, but this week we have a workbook assignment of the reproductive system, so I figured I should read the chapter before attempting the work.
> 
> I don’t know what is going to happen with my mom. She is back home with my sister now. My brother says she is very weak and can’t really do anything for herself anymore. He thinks she needs full time care, but my sister seems to think she can handle it. We will just wait and see.


Sending you positive vibes for a solution to happen that works for all of you.  It is not easy for all of you.  


tink1957 said:


> I do have some sad news...my sweet pup Sasha (my avatar) passed away last month...she graced us with her husky talking aroooroo for 11 years...I miss her sassy tail every day.


Happy Belated Birthday 
I'm sorry to hear about your pup.  It's amazing how much of a paw print they leave on our hearts.  I still miss our guy, and it's been 2 yrs now.  


macraven said:


> Yea for taco tuesday!
> high light of my week..


Enjoy your Tuesday!!!!   Sending more healing dust to Mr. Mac .  


Sue M said:


> Good Morning from Sapphire Falls! Nice night in Seattle visiting extended family. We went to a nice Italian place for dinner. Flight was on time so things were good. Haven‘t rented scooter yet. Massage therapist visit was helpful. It’s not perfect but I’m doing ok.


Yay!!!!  Enjoy allllllllllll the moments!  I know it goes by in the blink of an eye, and we always want it to last longer.  


schumigirl said:


> Bought my trainers, picked up some fresh items and got some smoked salmon for lunch today, will be nice with some salad and a slice of home baked bread. Picked up some more ginger to add to the Teriyaki sauce, it needs a little more I think.


PF is painful!  I have struggled with that as well.  It has gotten better the last few years, with better fitting shoes when I'm on my feet for long periods of time, and stretches and just a general knowledge of taking care to help it.  I'm glad you found some new trainers to break in for your trip!  The countdown is on 


Lynne G said:


> Yay, my countdown still has doubly digits. 11 days to go. And smart me, also took off that prior two days, as thinking we will do a shore fun day before packing, and then doing the errands on the day before we leave. Woot!


 dancing banana for you...as your countdown in almost in the single digits!  

Well, I should start the daily paper shuffle, then don my HR hat and go through the paperwork with a new hire.  Just one of the many hat I wear.  

Have a great day everyone!  Enjoy all the warm, or if your in the parks magical moments of the day!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I blinked and it's Taco Tuesday
> 
> Busy, weird and wild weekend here.  We had wild weather all weekend from the heatwave earlier in the week.  Friday night - actually early Saturday morning - we heard the start of rain and hail.  By the time we got up and out to the living room to close the windows that open out, the hail was coming down so hard it was deafening.  The hail was bigger than we usually see here - much larger than a marble for sure but not quite golf ball size!  It lasted about 10 minutes.  Our back yard and the front street were white with about 2 inches deep of hail.  All my veggies ( tomatoes & potatoes ) were decimated.  There is nothing left of them.  My flower pots are coming back,  Our soft coverall for all the toys (snowmachines, ATV's and snowblower)  was wrecked as well, we had to go buy a new cover, and dh's truck has many dents as well.  So he has made a claim to insurance to see if they will cover to get it fixed   So that 10 minutes of hail caused us and many others in our little area here lots of $$$.
> 
> We also had tornado warnings  all weekend.  It was a typical Alberta weekend.  A community about 90 minutes had one go through that area.  Lots of damage to crops and buildings in that area.  Everyone was safe - so that was good.  We had severe thunder storms roll in all weekend.   It was super humid - and you could feel the warm and cold roll in and out.  We never got the boat out fishing.  Dh and boys did get out to a local spot to do some fly fishing, but with all the storm action, they didn't go far.
> 
> Last night near the Calgary area there was a storm that went through by the main highway, and drivers had to stop, as baseball size hail was falling and winds.  The damage to those vehicles   It hit too fast for the weather chasers & insurance companies to do the " cloud seeding" to help minimize the hail.
> 
> Other than that, it was a quiet weekend.  I mostly enjoyed it sitting, or puttering around the house.  I am hoping to whip up some cinnamon buns tonight to bake off tomorrow morning, as well as make some nanner bread for the week with the overripe bananas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PF is painful!  I have struggled with that as well.  It has gotten better the last few years, with better fitting shoes when I'm on my feet for long periods of time, and stretches and just a general knowledge of taking care to help it.  I'm glad you found some new trainers to break in for your trip!  The countdown is on
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I should start the daily paper shuffle, then don my HR hat and go through the paperwork with a new hire.  Just one of the many hat I wear.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!  Enjoy all the warm, or if your in the parks magical moments of the day!





That is some wild and woolly weather for you.....hail storms and tornado warnings!! You win the bad weather award for the summer!! 

Baking sounds nice, love cinnamon buns. 

I`ve had 2 cortisone injections in my right heel in the past when it really bothered me, thankfully my foot was completely numb both times as my friend wouldn`t see me in any pain. Some folks report terrible pain getting cortisone shots when there`s no need. But, must be 10 years at least, probably more since I had them. But, good orthotics and properly fitted shoes are the key. And yes, those stretches are so important, I have never stopped doing them and never get out of bed in the morning without stretching both feet correctly. 

Hope you never have it back again......and yes, happy with my countdown!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> I`ve had 2 cortisone injections in my right heel in the past when it really bothered me, thankfully my foot was completely numb both times as my friend wouldn`t see me in any pain. Some folks report terrible pain getting cortisone shots when there`s no need. But, must be 10 years at least, probably more since I had them. But, good orthotics and properly fitted shoes are the key. And yes, those stretches are so important, I have never stopped doing them and never get out of bed in the morning without stretching both feet correctly.


I don't think I win that award - we are lucky we don't see this weather often.  We get some tornadoes  but they are relatively small low F1-2.  Edmonton did see one F4 actually 35 years ago where 28 people died.  But that rarely happens in Canada.  It has to be some pretty wild weather for that to happen.  @LynneG and @Charade67  would probably win that one!  They live in tornado ally areas! They can have it....after this weekend...I don't want it   I'll take the cold weather one.

I'm very lucky my PF did not require cortisone shots!  That would be extremely painful.  That just make me cringe thinking about it.  My feet and mouth seem to be super sensitive to things and can't handle pain in any form.   It's great to hear your feet are on the mend.  

Dh is starting to have some troubles now too with his feet.  We have him booked with a podiatrist - but couldn't get an appointment until October.  So now I'm researching good shoes for men.  Ones that are work/business appropriate and then one pair of everyday trainers I'm thinking to start out with.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I don't think I win that award - we are lucky we don't see this weather often.  We get some tornadoes  but they are relatively small low F1-2.  Edmonton did see one F4 actually 35 years ago where 28 people died.  But that rarely happens in Canada.  It has to be some pretty wild weather for that to happen.  @LynneG and @Charade67  would probably win that one!  They live in tornado ally areas! They can have it....after this weekend...I don't want it   I'll take the cold weather one.
> 
> I'm very lucky my PF did not require cortisone shots!  That would be extremely painful.  That just make me cringe thinking about it.  My feet and mouth seem to be super sensitive to things and can't handle pain in any form.   It's great to hear your feet are on the mend.
> 
> Dh is starting to have some troubles now too with his feet.  We have him booked with a podiatrist - but couldn't get an appointment until October.  So now I'm researching good shoes for men.  Ones that are work/business appropriate and then one pair of everyday trainers I'm thinking to start out with.



I always think of Texas, Louisiana, Oklahoma, Kansas, South Dakota, Iowa and Nebraska and yep, further west at times as Tornado Alley, not regularly in Philly.....according to Weather Stats anyway.....of course you can get them anywhere.....heck we`ve even had tornados. But, not something I`d want to brag about of course.

The shot wasn`t painful as my foot was numb both times. Oh hope your husband gets an appointment soon, painful feet are dreadful. My friend is incredibly busy in his clinic, but thankfully he fits me in as his waiting list is looooong. 





Teriyaki chicken was gorgeous!! Beautifully tender and full of flavour. We both cleared our plates tonight again. 

Thinking we might watch a movie tonight.....breeze is dying down a little so hopefully we`ll get out a walk in the morning.


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, Pumpkin, wild weather indeed.  We did get hail earlier this year, but never seen it big enough to damage, other than in news pictures, I think I remember seeing from TX.  No, not in the tornado alley, but we do get them at times.  Most are usually a 1, but the last one that hit close to me, was a 3, that did see 1 person killed from tree hitting her home.  What does the most damage is usually the nor’easters that bring flooding rain or feet of snow. Our Summers though, usually don’t see tornadoes, but drenching, flooding thunderstorms.  And this month in particular is the hottest in the calendar.  Like today, no rain, but sticky icky feeling out.  Hair is tied up, or it would look so puffy.  

Lunch walk was nice.  Now sipping tea and hoping the afternoon goes fast, so on my way home.


----------



## schumigirl

Oh my Lordy.....

Just got about 8 identical emails asking me to send bank details to some poor Nigerian Count (not a Prince this time) so he can send his legally earned wealth that is in the Billions to my account and I get 25% when he arrives in this country.....and he is incredibly grateful for my help...he knows I am kind lady......

Wait till I get my card..........


----------



## macraven

Just a quick drive by and catch up on how the homies are doing!

Hope all the homies are doing well.

I had a long nap today and probably will be on the night shift here
lol


----------



## Sue M

I heard this morning we had 800 lightening strikes last night. Yikes!  It was a good show from the safety of my room! 
A hot one in the parks today. But did ride Hagrids!  My oldest dd hasn’t rode it yet!  Actually neither dd has!  My youngest was here just before it opened. Got to IOA by 7:15 am ugh. Posted wait was 90 min but we got ion in 60. Ate lunch at Thunder Falls then back to hotel for a nap!.
Dinner tonight was with with Bobby and her husband.  Had a great time.  
Went to Toothsomes. 
Today is a lazy day!  I told daughter, let’s not set alarm.  May just have a pool day!  Haven’t decided. May just go to water park!  Or just go into Studios to see Horror Makeup show, Bourne and Animal show. 


S


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Just a quick drive by and catch up on how the homies are doing!
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing well.
> 
> I had a long nap today and probably will be on the night shift here
> lol




A nap is always good......I do like a nap in winter, it`s quite common to see me snuggled with a fluffy comforter on one of the sofa`s...usually the kitchen!! 

Does you the world of good. 




Sue M said:


> I heard this morning we had 800 lightening strikes last night. Yikes!  It was a good show wattfrom the safety of my room!
> A hot one in the parks today. But did ride Hagrids!  My oldest dd hasn’t rode it yet!  Actually neither dd has!  My youngest was here just before it opened. Got to IOA by 7:15 am ugh. Posted wait was 90 min but we got ion in 60. Ate lunch at Thunder Falls then back to hotel for a nap!. n so asana a.a__-- __ ___ _ ___
> Dinner tonight was with with Bobby and her husband.  Had a great time
> 
> 
> 
> S



I saw the storm last night....well, from the internet!! No-one does a storm like Florida!! 

How was Thunder Falls? 




Wild and breezy night overnight, but seems to have calmed down a little this morning, so we`ll head out a wander this morning although sky does look a little ominous.....well, we won`t melt if it does rain and it`s warm. 

Will go back out later to try out new trainers, won`t wear them this morning, I wear proper walking shoes for that, but I`m sure they`ll be fine.

Spicy pulled pork for dinner tonight, Brie, turkey and cranberry subway style sandwich for lunch today, breakfast is some home made bread, baked it last night and just a plain white bread, but will be lovely, with some preserves and I have some blueberries, grapes and cherries as a side. 

Not much else going on today, no lunch out with friends as most are busy, we`ll get back into that Wednesday lunch get together in winter, summer, most folks have plans. 

Time for tea......

























 


Have a Happy Wednesday ​


----------



## Charade67

Caspian woke me up too early this morning. I couldn't get back to sleep, and it's too early to start getting ready for work. There is a silver lining though. I checked AP rates and found a room at Cabana Bay for significantly less than my room at Sapphire Falls, so decided to book it. I really like Sapphire Falls, but I think it's best to save some money right now in case I have to make an emergency trip to Atlanta or SC sometime in the near future. 



schumigirl said:


> Scotland is very beautiful. Growing up we were surrounded by gorgeous beaches and mountains, and when we go back it hasn`t changed much. You`d love it there, as apart from the occasional heatwave, our temps in Scotland are very temperate and suit those who don`t like the heat too much.


One of my friends is visiting there right now and has been posting pictures to Facebook every day. One of today's pictures was of Loch Ness. It looks so pretty.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Busy, weird and wild weekend here. We had wild weather all weekend from the heatwave earlier in the week. Friday night - actually early Saturday morning - we heard the start of rain and hail. By the time we got up and out to the living room to close the windows that open out, the hail was coming down so hard it was deafening. The hail was bigger than we usually see here - much larger than a marble for sure but not quite golf ball size! It lasted about 10 minutes. Our back yard and the front street were white with about 2 inches deep of hail. All my veggies ( tomatoes & potatoes ) were decimated. There is nothing left of them. My flower pots are coming back, Our soft coverall for all the toys (snowmachines, ATV's and snowblower) was wrecked as well, we had to go buy a new cover, and dh's truck has many dents as well. So he has made a claim to insurance to see if they will cover to get it fixed  So that 10 minutes of hail caused us and many others in our little area here lots of $$$.
> 
> We also had tornado warnings  all weekend. It was a typical Alberta weekend. A community about 90 minutes had one go through that area. Lots of damage to crops and buildings in that area. Everyone was safe - so that was good. We had severe thunder storms roll in all weekend. It was super humid - and you could feel the warm and cold roll in and out. We never got the boat out fishing. Dh and boys did get out to a local spot to do some fly fishing, but with all the storm action, they didn't go far.
> 
> Last night near the Calgary area there was a storm that went through by the main highway, and drivers had to stop, as baseball size hail was falling and winds. The damage to those vehicles  It hit too fast for the weather chasers & insurance companies to do the " cloud seeding" to help minimize the hail.


Wow, that is some crazy weather. Hope  the insurance will take care of the car. 


Lynne G said:


> Our Summers though, usually don’t see tornadoes, but drenching, flooding thunderstorms.


Same here. We are supposed to have some nice weather for a couple of days and more rain coming at the end of the week.



schumigirl said:


> Just got about 8 identical emails asking me to send bank details to some poor Nigerian Count (not a Prince this time) so he can send his legally earned wealth that is in the Billions to my account and I get 25% when he arrives in this country.....and he is incredibly grateful for my help...he knows I am kind lady......


One of our former therapists where I work keeps getting similar fax spam.  Someone in another country has died and left no living relatives, so they've choses someone with the same last name to award his millions to........
The funny thing is that this former employee is the only one from our office who gets those. I guess he managed to get his name on some sort of list. Those faxes go straight to the trash can.



Sue M said:


> I heard this morning we had 800 lightening strikes last night. Yikes! It was a good show wattfrom the safety of my room!
> A hot one in the parks today. But did ride Hagrids!


Wow. Definitely a night to stay inside. Hope the weather improves for the rest of the trip.

Still too early to start getting ready. I think I will wander over to YouTube and see if I can find a walk through video of Cabana Bay.


----------



## Lynne G

Why hello camel, yeah, it’s going to be that hot feeling Wednesday.  That second day of this heat wave says let’s make it a full day of sunshine  with low humidity, and the high of 93. In other words a most perfect Summer day in August.  And even nicer, today means that fabulous Friday feeling is now two days away.  Hump of a mid week day indeed.  

And so, tea for me this morning too.  A staple drink I try to enjoy every morning.  

Hope all are doing well.  It’s good to take a nap, Mac. Take an easy, as the more you rest now, the better when you want to be traveling next month.  

Sue, what a storm you had last night. Yes, best when viewing those storms from inside. Hope you have a fabulous time in the parks today.  I guess when we come, we will try to get on Hagrid’s later in the day.  My little one very rarely makes early entry. I sometimes wait for her, sometimes meet up with her in the parks, as I generally do go to the parks early.    

Hope Keisha is having some great park fun too. Yay for great way to celebrate DH’s retirement.  

Ack Charade, you are up with me in this early hour. Silly cat. We are staying our first night at CB in 10 days. I can let you know our thoughts after we stay there.  Great to get that AP rate there too.  Hope you get maybe a nap in, given the cat’s decision to get you awake too.  Hope mom gets settled and is doing well.  Good thoughts she will be well taken care of by your sister and some medical staff.  

Wishes for all to have that most wonderful Wednesday.  Give a smile, this first week of August is half over.  For those waiting patiently for HHN, it’s that much closer now.  And mouse says this month is fine to start that Fall time fun. Woot!  A Wednesday is here.


----------



## Sue M

Lynne let’s not rush August!  Lol!  

Charade I enjoyed my night at CB I was in the Continental Building with inside halls. I don’t like the Disney style outside hall ways where everyone passing by can look in your room.  And lazy river!  My friend stayed at CB last month and got a tower room facing VB. Sometimes sucks to have to make adult choices but gotta be done.
I do remember that situation with your aunt. Awful.

Schumi hope you can get some relief from the PF.  I had heel spurs and resolved with orthotics.  And now there are some good cushioning in runners.  I have a pair of NB and it really is like walking on air. Very good for my heel.
Oh that poor Count Schumi   I wonder if anyone falls for that?

Pumpkin what crazy weather!  Weather is certainly changing.

Keisha hope you’re having a fun vacay say hi to the mouse  

Lynne good luck with little one!  Yeah I’d go early and meet up later. So easy to do!  Esp in Aug it’s soooo hot by noon. We have lunch then are leaving the park by 1ish for the pool!  
Hagrids has been iffy. Still down a lot!  We rode at early entry then went on Jurassic River. Got off and was checking wait times and Hagrids was down. Also Spider-Man!  

Just discussed with daughter. It’s been decided, pool day today and lunch at Drumclub. Those street tacos are calling my name!  
Tonight we’re going for dinner with a local friend. Haven’t decided where yet!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade, Loch Ness is stunning. Very atmospheric and even better if you see the monster….. We actually prefer Loch Lomond to spend time around, but any of the Lochs are stunning up there.

Yes, those emails are straight to trash now……guess I won’t be such a nice lady now!







Beautiful day here again……we are so lucky to live beside the sea and have this view every day.

We thought it might dull down as we got to the water, but once that cloud cleared it was stunning. And hot too!!
























We walked 5 miles as it was just too hot to go further, there is no shade along the front, unless you go into one of the cafe`s or pubs.....but a little early for a pub though!! 

Ended up going to a friends house for lunch, she had made us local crab sandwiches which were so simple but lovely....always nice when someone else makes you food! 

We were going to sit out, but the breeze is back so it`s a little blowy.....but tea has been made, laundry has dried nicely and we`re in the kitchen with doors wide open enjoying the sunshine streaming in with an 80`s music channel up on the tv in here.....not a bad Wednesday.


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Schumi hope you can get some relief from the PF.  I had heel spurs and resolved with orthotics.  And now there are some good cushioning in runners.  I have a pair of NB and it really is like walking on air. Very good for my heel.
> Oh that poor Count Schumi   I wonder if anyone falls for that?
> 
> 
> Just discussed with daughter. It’s been decided, pool day today and lunch at Drumclub. Those street tacos are calling my name!
> Tonight we’re going for dinner with a local friend. Haven’t decided where yet!



Yes, they`re awful aren`t they. I wear custom orthotics fitted by my friend and they `re excellent, but flare ups can happen. I think the heel in the orthotics have flattened the soft cushioning of my walking shoes, so they counteracted each other as I need that height difference. Sorted now though, but will keep up the stretches they really do make a difference as well as quality walking shoes and trainers....I need excellent support.

Enjoy lunch and dinner.






We`re glad we can`t really sit out as the workmen have been trudging up and down from where the pond is, so wouldn`t have been very peaceful. But, they`re ahead of schedule so should be done next week.

Just made them their last mugs of tea for the day, they`ll be gone in under an hour.

Getting peckish myself now.....


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, a live Sue report.  Hehe, not rushing August.  It’s a birthdays month for us.  Ooh tacos for lunch sound good.  Enjoy pool time.  Why not, as it’s  always so hot  there this time of year.  Little one is looking forward to our trip.  Actually, so am I.  

Nice to share tea with your workers, Schumi.  Should feel hungry as it’s certainly dinner time now.  Beautiful pictures of the beach.  And great you got your walk in.  

Gloriously sunny here.  DH is thinking of mowing grass.  No one has lately.  It’s been hot and not much rain. Some of it seems sunburn.  None of us water our lawns though.  Our grass is hearty, as it withstands our year round weather.  Goes dormant and dies in the late Fall, and become green by Spring. A good rain will make it grow fast,  and our next chance of rain is Friday night.  Those pop up thunderstorms predicted.  Yeah, I’m not going to wack that pop up.  LoL


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's hump day stop in!  I'm glad it's already Wednesday.  It's nice knowing that after today - only 2 more work days.  
Nothing much else is happening here.  

I got home late last night from work as I slipped out early to get my hair dresser to fix the toner she used on my hair.  It just wasn't looking right.  It still isn't right...but it's better.  So no baking last night.  Maybe tonight.  I guess we will see what the evening holds.  



Lynne G said:


> Most are usually a 1, but the last one that hit close to me, was a 3, that did see 1 person killed from tree hitting her home. What does the most damage is usually the nor’easters that bring flooding rain or feet of snow. Our Summers though, usually don’t see tornadoes, but drenching, flooding thunderstorms. And this month in particular is the hottest in the calendar. Like today, no rain, but sticky icky feeling out. Hair is tied up, or it would look so puffy.


That's more of the weather we tend to get here too...usually really mild and never get hail that is bigger than tiny little pebbles.   I guess the hot weather and cold coming over the mountains made for the perfect mix of wild weather. The south part of the province can get wild - as they did with tennis ball size hail that hit on the highway.  The videos and pictures coming out are scary to watch. 


macraven said:


> I had a long nap today and probably will be on the night shift here


You must have needed it.  It's what your body needs to recover.  I know I sleep more when I'm sick or recouping from something more serious.  


Sue M said:


> A hot one in the parks today. But did ride Hagrids! My oldest dd hasn’t rode it yet! Actually neither dd has! My youngest was here just before it opened. Got to IOA by 7:15 am ugh. Posted wait was 90 min but we got ion in 60. Ate lunch at Thunder Falls then back to hotel for a nap!.
> Dinner tonight was with with Bobby and her husband. Had a great time.
> Went to Toothsomes.
> Today is a lazy day! I told daughter, let’s not set alarm. May just have a pool day! Haven’t decided. May just go to water park! Or just go into Studios to see Horror Makeup show, Bourne and Animal show.


Yay!!!  A live park report.  Enjoy the pool day!!!  It sounds like the perfect way to spend your day.  I hope you stop in to report more of your trip.  I am (in the coming weeks) living vicariously through all of your stop ins and trip reports.  


schumigirl said:


> well, we won`t melt if it does rain and it`s warm.


Well, I went for a walk and tried to beat the rain...I lost lol.  I was a little wet once I got home.  I don't like getting wet unless I'm doing something that involves water - swimming, sitting at the beach, fishing, water ride.  I'm made of cotton candy...and yes I melt darn-it    I think it's the hair dresser in me.  I hate when my hairstyle gets messed up when it gets wet.  As I have to style it a certain way to make it look good - curly or straight.  


Charade67 said:


> Still too early to start getting ready. I think I will wander over to YouTube and see if I can find a walk through video of Cabana Bay.


I hate when I can't get back to sleep...especially when you know you have to get up to get out the door.  I hope you find some good videos.  Molly with AllEars and Tim Tracker have done some great videos on Cabana Bay. 


schumigirl said:


> Beautiful day here again……we are so lucky to live beside the sea and have this view every day.
> 
> We thought it might dull down as we got to the water, but once that cloud cleared it was stunning. And hot too!!


That is beautiful!  I sighed when I seen your photos   I love beach and water.  It is my favorite place to be.  I am at peace when I am near water and beaches.  



Lynne G said:


> Little one is looking forward to our trip. Actually, so am I.


I will live vicariously through all of you!  I am desperately wanting to do a little get away. but don't think we will be doing anything now that is a fun get away until fall.  

Well, I should start the paper shuffle.  I could use another tea.  Might have to brew one up 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's hump day stop in!  I'm glad it's already Wednesday.  It's nice knowing that after today - only 2 more work days.
> Nothing much else is happening here.
> 
> I got home late last night from work as I slipped out early to get my hair dresser to fix the toner she used on my hair.  It just wasn't looking right.  It still isn't right...but it's better.  So no baking last night.  Maybe tonight.  I guess we will see what the evening holds.
> 
> 
> Well, I went for a walk and tried to beat the rain...I lost lol.  I was a little wet once I got home.  I don't like getting wet unless I'm doing something that involves water - swimming, sitting at the beach, fishing, water ride.  I'm made of cotton candy...and yes I melt darn-it    I think it's the hair dresser in me.  I hate when my hairstyle gets messed up when it gets wet.  As I have to style it a certain way to make it look good - curly or straight.
> 
> That is beautiful!  I sighed when I seen your photos   I love beach and water.  It is my favorite place to be.  I am at peace when I am near water and beaches.
> 
> 
> Well, I should start the paper shuffle.  I could use another tea.  Might have to brew one up
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



I hate my hair getting wet too....I spend too long drying and straightening it in the morning to enjoy it getting out of sorts with weather. I love my hair straight, so yes, I`m with you. Only when we walk do I have it up in a scrunchy so it doesn`t damage my hair, so many use those ones that look like an elastic band and it does so much damage when used regularly. And of course in Orlando when in the parks.

As a hairdresser you must have seen some damaged and dry hair over the years!! And hope you`re happy with your hair now.

We love living beside the sea....always have done except for when we lived abroad on several occasions. Although I don`t swim, I do love being near the sea or Lochs when we go to Scotland, yes, there`s something very calming about it. 

Hope you get some baking done tonight......I have my old faithful rosemary and black pepper bread in the oven right now, smells gorgeous....hope we can leave it till tomorrow!!





Workmen stayed a little later, so plenty of tea was served for them and, offered them bacon sandwiches as they must have been starving, they eat lunch around 11.30! Only two of them took me up on it and they did enjoy them.

Doesn`t look like they`ve caused any damage to the lawns, they`ve put down boards and so on. But, we have the greenest and lushest grass in the UK all year round....thanks to all the rain we get. Everything around was a little yellowish during our mini heatwave, but back to greener than green again now.....and yes, they confirmed they`ll be done by Wednesday next week.

Pulled pork was lovely, I made the sauce a little too spicy, but tasty!! 



Quiet night ahead....some emails and music is our evening ahead. Both of us on opposite sofa`s with laptops and a glass of wine.........not the most romantic of evenings, but nice all the same


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> Quiet night ahead....some emails and music is our evening ahead. Both of us on opposite sofa`s with laptops and a glass of wine.........not the most romantic of evenings, but nice all the same


Sounds like a perfect evening to me!  

Slow day at work.  Trying to stay awake.  Not much to do.  Not even any shredding to do.  I guess it's dreaming and youtube watching.


----------



## buckeev

Howdy SAN’rs!
Quick drive by to see how my extended DNA group is doin’.  
Hugs-n-Prayers to y’all needin‘ a bit of those. Mac and Mister Mac, and Charade and crew…challenging times I know.  Thinking of y’all. 

Busier than a Dentist after Halloween here…All these shirt orders…you’d think school was about to start! But hey…job security… USO and WDW ain’t gonna be givin’ away those Pizza Fries & Dole Whips this October!


----------



## macraven

Yay…… buckeev is here!!!

I’m on my way out for taco bell and i’ll bring you back a taco for you!!


----------



## macraven

Sorry Buckeev but you weren’t here when I returned home so i ate the taco i was going to give you

I do tend to pig out when it comes to taco bell food

Bet you will be eager for your October trip to the Motherland!

Next trip have your people call my people so we can be at the same park at the same time

Sending a hey to Gage..


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Sounds like a perfect evening to me!
> 
> Slow day at work.  Trying to stay awake.  Not much to do.  Not even any shredding to do.  I guess it's dreaming and youtube watching.




Yep, it kinda is our perfect evening together. I`m glad we still love each other`s company so much.... 


buckeev said:


> Howdy SAN’rs!
> Quick drive by to see how my extended DNA group is doin’.
> Hugs-n-Prayers to y’all needin‘ a bit of those. Mac and Mister Mac, and Charade and crew…challenging times I know.  Thinking of y’all.
> 
> Busier than a Dentist after Halloween here…All these shirt orders…you’d think school was about to start! But hey…job security… USO and WDW ain’t gonna be givin’ away those Pizza Fries & Dole Whips this October!




Good to see you buckeev......glad to hear you`re so busy and nice you have your trip to look forward to!!!

Keep well......





It`s so mild here today, a bit dull and grey but we won`t need a jacket going out.

We had booked our fun drive round the test track to keep up our Advanced Driver Certificates, but they cancelled it a week ago, still waiting to get our new date for that. It doesn`t get you anything having that certificate, we just like doing it.

So, no idea what we`ll do today.....maybe nothing. We do have to go choose some colours for our decorator. He`s coming the week after we come home from our September trip and we still haven`t chosen colours for the hallway, staircase, main family bathroom and one of the spare rooms. And we need to go choose carpeting and flooring too. I`m guessing we might need to order that soon. Decisions.

Our village butchers pork and apple sausages for dinner tonight, love them!! Lunch is still to be decided and a little bit away from breakfast yet, but some tea first.

Workmen will be here in 10 minutes,  so will make them a load of tea first. When they say they`ll arrive at 7.30am....they mean it!

Thursday already........


























Happy Thirsty Thursday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a thirsty Thursday is here.  And with this heat of the day, good to have a cool drink in my hand.  A try to break the record, 98 degrees is our high today.  And while it’s a beautiful sunny morning so far, those clouds will arrive in the afternoon.  But those rain chances are tomorrow night, so those clouds trying to block the sun, are more for show.  And the humidity, while low now, will increase to that oh so sticky feeling afternoon, when feels like will be 104 or 105 degrees.  Certainly my tea may be iced or will drink those bottles of water in our refrigerator.  

But as an early riser and day starter, tea is hot and plentiful.  I do feel thirsty, given I almost always end my get ready routine, pouring myself a cup of hot tea.  

Hope Schumi decides the colors she is choosing for her decorator.  At least will be nice to look forward, after your Fall birthday and anniversary trip.  In time for the holidays, will be pretty to have updated colors in your home.  

And yay, a Buckeev lost.  Good to be busy, so can totally enjoy that October fun.  Hope you are doing well, as also are family and friends.  

Thus, a most terrific Thirsty Thursday wish.  And just get that hand ready, to raise a drink today, to salute that it will be a fabulous Friday feeling tomorrow.  Woot!  Ending of the week day is getting close.  Even nicer?  I get a little bit shorter Friday than normal shorter Friday, and little one said, well why don’t we go in the pool after you’re done?  Sounds good to me.  Still will be over 90 degree tomorrow.  Heat wave does stop tomorrow, but if ever a day to enjoy the pool in the later afternoon, before the rain chances are, is tomorrow.


----------



## Charade67

So bored at work today. I wish I could work on schoolwork, but my boss refuses to get WiFi. 

I’m sitting here with my giant water bottle trying to increase my water intake. Thankfully my desk is just a few steps from the restroom. 



Regular water bottle for scale. 



Lynne G said:


> We are staying our first night at CB in 10 days. I can let you know our thoughts after we stay there.


Thanks. I looked at some videos and have decided that if something with a similar price opens at Aventura I will switch. It looks like the rooms in Cabana Bay don’t have much desk space. 



Sue M said:


> Charade I enjoyed my night at CB I was in the Continental Building with inside halls. I don’t like the Disney style outside hall ways where everyone passing by can look in your room.


Right now I have a poolside room, but I’d rather not. I wonder if they would think it was weird if I asked to downgrade. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I hate when my hairstyle gets messed up when it gets wet. As I have to style it a certain way to make it look good - curly or straight.


Mine just turns to frizz when it gets wet. 



buckeev said:


> Howdy SAN’rs!


Hi buckeev!



Lynne G said:


> A try to break the record, 98 degrees is our high today.


It’s going to be hotter there than here today.  I am ready for some fall temps. 


I need to go see if I can find something to do.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I am very happy it's Thursday!  I know it was a short week to begin...but I'm glad tomorrow is Friday.  I must be needing some vacation time.  Good thing we are heading to my visit my family for my sister's wedding mid August.  We won't be there long, as dh is super busy at work and can't take much time off then, but the break will be good.  

I did nothing last night   I made some supper, and then whipped up some nanner bread but that's about the extent of my evening.  It was a tv, play on the laptop kind of night.  It was raining, so no walk for me.  I was too tired anyways.  I lead such an exciting life 



schumigirl said:


> We do have to go choose some colours for our decorator. He`s coming the week after we come home from our September trip and we still haven`t chosen colours for the hallway, staircase, main family bathroom and one of the spare rooms. And we need to go choose carpeting and flooring too. I`m guessing we might need to order that soon. Decisions.


Those for fun decisions to make!!!!  


Lynne G said:


> I get a little bit shorter Friday than normal shorter Friday, and little one said, well why don’t we go in the pool after you’re done? Sounds good to me. Still will be over 90 degree tomorrow. Heat wave does stop tomorrow, but if ever a day to enjoy the pool in the later afternoon, before the rain chances are, is tomorrow.


Sweet!  That sounds like the perfect way to spend a Friday afternoon in the summer!  How fun!


Charade67 said:


> So bored at work today. I wish I could work on schoolwork, but my boss refuses to get WiFi.


I did work on some assignments at work.  I had to take a microsoft class, and I would work on those assignments during slow times at work.  It was the only way I would have been able to take the amount of classes I did, and get all my assignments completed on time.  

Well, I should probably start the daily paper shuffle.  I foresee another slow day here.  Another day of Youtube and dreaming I guess.  

Have a great day eveyrone!


----------



## Charade67

Big news at our house today. B finally decided that she was ready to take her driver’s exam.
She passed!
Tomorrow I will call our insurance agent and have her added to our plan. 

Quiet night tonight. Dh has a late theater rehearsal, so I will probably do some work on my final photoshop project. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I did nothing last night  I made some supper, and then whipped up some nanner bread but that's about the extent of my evening. It was a tv, play on the laptop kind of night. It was raining, so no walk for me. I was too tired anyways. I lead such an exciting life


Sounds like a nice evening to me.


----------



## macraven

Fantastic news charade!

Congrats to her, she did great!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, three drivers in the house now, Charade.  I’m glad, this year, older one turns 25, so my car insurance should finally go down some.

Such a warm night.  Older one says he saw lightning in the sky on way home.  Thinking it was heat lightning.  No rain to be seen.  But glad he’s coming home.  Said he visited friends that just came home from FLA.  Hope they did not bring that virus home with them.  But at least older one, as all four of us, are boosted.

Heat Advisory issued. And so much for heat wave ending.  Evening news said heat wave will continue until later next week.  Ugh.  But this is August.

A dozen.  Yep, countdown still double digit.  But getting that much closer.  Yay!


----------



## macraven

You are getting closer Lynne to your August trip

How long will you be home before your September trip?

I am way behind in who is going when …

It’s stupid hot here
High heat brings out more fire ants 

We treat the areas where they are in our yard
but they keep popping up
Mr Mac treated 24 sections of them today
It’s like having a full time job 

For our big news in our town, Taco Bell is bringing back the mexican pizza !

We are counting the days for its return 

Porch light is on so no skinned knees tonight!


----------



## Charade67

I’m awake way too late, but I have been hit with some inspiration for my final photoshop project. Now if I can just get the ideas from my head onto the computer.  

I want to get up and continue working on it now, but I really should be sleeping.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am very happy it's Thursday!  I know it was a short week to begin...but I'm glad tomorrow is Friday.  I must be needing some vacation time.  Good thing we are heading to my visit my family for my sister's wedding mid August.  We won't be there long, as dh is super busy at work and can't take much time off then, but the break will be good.
> 
> I did nothing last night   I made some supper, and then whipped up some nanner bread but that's about the extent of my evening.  It was a tv, play on the laptop kind of night.  It was raining, so no walk for me.  I was too tired anyways.  I lead such an exciting life
> 
> 
> Those for fun decisions to make!!!!
> 
> I did work on some assignments at work.  I had to take a microsoft class, and I would work on those assignments during slow times at work.  It was the only way I would have been able to take the amount of classes I did, and get all my assignments completed on time.
> 
> Well, I should probably start the daily paper shuffle.  I foresee another slow day here.  Another day of Youtube and dreaming I guess.
> 
> Have a great day eveyrone!




Any break is usually nice Pumpkin.....and your sister`s wedding will be lovely. And yes, doing nothing some nights is a good thing, recharge those batteries!! 

I can`t get into the mindset of choosing colours right now....not sure why. He called me a week ago to remind me I hadn`t picked anything yet and he had to know before we left for our trip.....I said I`d definitely have a decision by then! I think my mind is elsewhere right now 




Charade67 said:


> Big news at our house today. B finally decided that she was ready to take her driver’s exam.
> She passed!
> Tomorrow I will call our insurance agent and have her added to our plan.
> 
> Quiet night tonight. Dh has a late theater rehearsal, so I will probably do some work on my final photoshop project.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a nice evening to me.



Congratulations to your daughter! She`ll love the freedom of having her own vehicle and that extra independence it brings.




macraven said:


> It’s stupid hot here
> High heat brings out more fire ants
> 
> We treat the areas where they are in our yard
> but they keep popping up
> Mr Mac treated 24 sections of them today
> It’s like having a full time job
> 
> For our big news in our town, Taco Bell is bringing back the mexican pizza !
> 
> We are counting the days for its return
> 
> Porch light is on so no skinned knees tonight!



I`ve been reading about your heat in the South!! Add in that humidity and wow........hotter than Hades! Least you have your aircon!!! 

lol....we aren`t hard ladies to please are we......you get your Mexican pizza back....our favourite Thai restaurant has brought back the shrimp lettuce wraps.......celebrations all round!!! 




I think we had hordes of Canadian Geese flying over us this morning....heck they`re noisy!! Between them and the seagulls who were unusually loud this morning, we were awake extra early! 

Weather is really pleasant right now, no need for jackets and not blisteringly hot which isn`t fun day to day when you`re not on vacation. 

Tom is heading out to pick up some friends and take them to the train station in the biggest town near us, they`re heading off on their trip for a month, so we won`t see them now till October. 

Then not much planned today at all.....might get out for a while as the workmen said it`ll be noisy for the morning. We might head out some shopping then.

Have no idea what`s for eating today, will play that by ear too. And our Gin of the Month box has being sent out, might arrive today or tomorrow 

Still haven`t opened last month`s to try it yet! 

But, it`s Friday.........

























Have a wonderful Friday and weekend  



​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, we have those geese here, some year round, some only here in the warmer weather.  Their poop is our biggest issue. Hope your home did not get poop bombed, Schumi. Thankfully, here they stay more where the open areas around me area. I rarely hear them, but I’m glad they missing my car. LoL But I do like hearing our local birds.  Some mornings I hear loud ones, sometimes not.

Mac, about a month.  We get back the 20th this month, leave the18th next month.  Ack to fire ants. Yeah, down Southern areas, most have yearly bug exterminator contracts. Our biggest ant issue are carpenter ants.  They can make sawdust of your wood in your home.  Yep, heard that Taco Bell pizza will be back in the Fall.  It is great when a favorite item comes back on the menu.  Since the fries have left the menu, little one is not eager to make a Taco Bell run.  Though I think she did order that pizza before it was not off the menu.  For us, there are more mom and pop or chain places we tend to hit more than Taco Bell lately.  Last time we we were at one, food was eh.

Ah, that almost yawning time, as an early bed going, restless overnight bed mate I had. Sigh.  What I just heard was the train.

Back to not below 70 in the overnights, and heat advisory issued again today.  Joining Mac in that sticky hot weather.  With it so hot feeling, 105 or so is what it will feel like today, we get this thunderstorms warnings for the evening.  Hence why I’m so happy for that little bit earlier done today, so pool time before any lightning seen as did last night. Nothing like pool time on a hot feeling day.

But as today, it’s a Friday.  Woot!  Friday feeling happiness homies.  Embrace that the weekend is loaded and ready.  Yep:


----------



## schumigirl

I think we are getting into Autumnal weather already. Quite chilly this morning first thing which was strange after the heat we`ve had....

Met some friends for tea in the village cafe this morning, had a lovely little chat and yes, some cake we shouldn`t have been eating!! We all left with some too for later....that woman is an amazing baker and could charge double what she does for a slice of cake. 

I think the workmen have finished all the noisy work for now, so all is peaceful for the afternoon and weekend now as they`ve headed off now till Monday. 

Having roasted monkfish tonight, wrapped in proscuitto and will make a lemon butter sauce to go with it. Hopefully won`t overcook it. 

But, time for a pot of tea again......


----------



## macraven

lynne, like most home owners we use a company “environmental guard” for inside the house quarterly 

no matter how well you clean your home, it’s a necessity for bugs

For outside the house, companies  that deal with fire ants, only do their service based on the plan u contract which can range based on number of months a person contracts


fire ants can pop up over night and it spreads quickly

with hot summers, it’s a daily job for us. 
companies use a spray product 

We use the powder and can kill their nest over night
Much more effective and 95% cheaper 

We use a powder product and sprinkle it where they are
they take it back to their group and the colony dies quickly overnight 
high temps -fire ants love 
and a few sprinkles from the container is all it needs to do the job
fire ants carry it back to the nest and it wipe out the nest

high temps is when there are a nuisance with them


----------



## Lynne G

In other words, mostly year round sprinkling for ants, Mac.  Yeah, usually our winter temps are low enough, kills most bugs on the outside.  This time of year, I also hate those horse flies. Some are huge.  Yuck.  Why I have bug sprays in my front door closet.  

Took some trash out.  It is so hot.  Can’t wait until lunch, as instead of a walk, going up to pool.  Have to be online for just a bit more after lunch, then wahoo pool time.  Hoping that rain line to be coming across the state to our side around 4 this afternoon, will be delayed.  But at least with my little bit earlier end, we should get some pool time in this afternoon.  

Oh my, I’m so glad it’s a Friday.  Next Friday, will be in packing mode, after bill paying and errands run. I’m that last minute packer.  Will try to get the luggage out this weekend.  That try, is probably the right word.  It may not come out until later in the week.  And a hehe. With our before sunrise flight, and need to leave about an hour earlier to get to airport, thinking of taking a long afternoon nap, and stay up the rest of the night.


----------



## macraven

No matter how little i go to other places, it’s awesome to have a change of pace life style

Vacation time is me time

Specifically.. i don’t have any responsibilities for home

I eat when hungry 
i sleep when tired
I wander aimlessly just looking around

and i am not cleaning cat boxes out daily


----------



## Robo56

Good Friday morning Sans family  







Lynne G said:


> Robo, hope your DH’s toe is okay, and he gets an easy fix at the doctor today. Good to hear you have been busy, with family and the garden


He is doing good. Our Podiatrist was out of town and he was given an appointment with a new one and we like this guy better.



Lynne G said:


> Hope to meet up with you, and yes, should be much more busy this September than last year



I think we are going to miss each other on our visits to HHN this year.



Charade67 said:


> Robo - hope your husband gets some answers about his toe. I can relate to toe problems. Mine is the small toe though.


He did. The new doc we saw was wonderful.



tink1957 said:


> I do have some sad news...my sweet pup Sasha (my avatar) passed away last month...she graced us with her husky talking aroooroo for 11 years...I miss her sassy tail every day.


Tink I’am so sorry your sweet Sasha passed. She was a beautiful dog.


My gift was an overnight stay at the Omni Hotel at the Battery and great seats at the Braves/ Mets game on the 17th.

Such a sweet gift your children gave you for your birthday.

A big shout out to Carole, Mac, Robo, Lynne, Charade, Janet and anyone else who I missed....hope you all have a wonderful week.

It was so good to see you post. I’am sending you lots of mummy dust to sprinkle over you for brighter days ahead. Take care dear lady.



Sue M said:


> Good Morning from Sapphire Falls! Nice night in Seattle visiting extended family. We went to a nice Italian place for dinner. Flight was on time so things were good. Haven‘t rented scooter yet. Massage therapist visit was helpful. It’s not perfect but I’m doing ok.
> Got great room in House 3 on 8th fl. Tonight was a big T-Storm. Walked over to Jake’s at RP for dinner. Just made it back before storm hit!


Very nice view. So good to hear you made it safely to Universal. Enjoy your vacation.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> hope you have low attendance days when you are there.


I think it might be ok during the week, but the weekends will be busy. Time will tell.

What a nice celebration for you and your family to look forward to. Congratulations to your sister and her soon to be hubby on their upcoming wedding.




Sue M said:


> I heard this morning we had 800 lightening strikes last night. Yikes! It was a good show from the safety of my room!


Yes, Florida is known for it’s impressive lightening storms. Gives a lot of credence as to why Universal shuts down coasters and the water taxi's when lightening is within 3 miles of parks.



Charade67 said:


> Tomorrow I will call our insurance agent and have her added to our plan.



Congratulations to B on passing her drivers exam.


Another rainy start to the day here. Weather has been weird.

We had a severe storm that came through here Monday evening. Our son called to let us know the radar was showing it was heading for our area. He has been so good about warning us about storms since we had the bad tornado a few years ago.

The storm knocked down a tree in our yard and knocked down a large tree that blocked the entrance to our street. There was a lot of limb debris. Everything is cleaned up. After the initial strong winds and rain there continued to be a lot of lightning and thunder for 10 hours after the storm which is pretty strange for weather around here.

I had a salon appointment yesterday and the gray in my hair is gone. Today have an appointment for pedicure in the afternoon. So pampered poodle....happy hair happy feet.

I’am taking hubby out for lunch today for his birthday. A little celebration today. He doesn’t know that I’am having a few of the family over for a surprise birthday lunch on Sunday for him. He’s not one for a lot of fuss on his birthday, but I try to make it special for him.



I have done a bit of birthday and Christmas shopping already this year. I was able to pick up a few things when I was in Orlando first week of July.

Older sister D is recovering from her second bout of Covid. I will bring her birthday and Christmas gifts with me when I drive up for HHN. She lives about 30 minutes from Universal. We always meet up and share a nice meal when I’am there.

 My younger sister K is going to see if she can break away from work for a little vacation during HHN. It would be so nice to hang out with my sisters for a nice visit. We are all getting older and time spent together is precious.

My sisters are both big Disney fans. So while I’am in Orlando it is an opportunity to buy Disney related items.

I love Universal so I can always get my fix of Universal related items while I’am there on vacation. I bought this on my most recent visit.


I need to figure out what I’am going to serve for lunch Sunday. I’m going to order a fresh Strawberry Chantilly Cake from Fresh market for Sunday. I usually make the birthday cakes, but everyone likes these cakes so will get one.

Need to get scootin. Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

A very Happy Birthday to your lovely husband Robbie.......

Yes, our men don`t like fuss do they, but they deserve it......hope he has a wonderful day with you and friends.....

And glad your sister is improving.....good to hear that news. I agree, time spent with family is very precious. 

Love the Chantilly Cake idea...they are beautiful! 

And happy new hair and feet!!! You`ll be glamorous and dancing at the same time......


----------



## macraven

Happy Birthday to your main squeeze Robbie!
Let there be cake and red balloons for him!

And give him a big squeeze and lip lock


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's fun day Friday!!!!  As a customer reminded me as I answered the phone 

Another quiet rainy night last night.  It was actually pretty cool as well.  I ended up closing all the windows and actually put on socks as my feet were cold!  All the while they were in socks, they were silently screaming lol.  Not much else to report.  I was incredibly boring again lol.  

I am not sure what is planned for the weekend, but temps are supposed to rise and be hot again.  It's going to be to windy, so no going out in the boat.  So it will be a putter around the house weekend again.  I might have to set up my project room again and get working on the quilt I started.  That will also include a trip to the fabric store.  I think I'll go check out a new one that opened.   I drive by it on my way to work every morning...so it's time to check it out.  



Charade67 said:


> Big news at our house today. B finally decided that she was ready to take her driver’s exam.
> She passed!


Congrats to B!!!!  It's a huge milestone and I'm sure she will love the independence that it brings.  


Lynne G said:


> A dozen. Yep, countdown still double digit. But getting that much closer. Yay!


And the countdown continues!!!!!  The the excitement really starts to kick in now! 


macraven said:


> It’s stupid hot here
> High heat brings out more fire ants
> 
> We treat the areas where they are in our yard
> but they keep popping up
> Mr Mac treated 24 sections of them today
> It’s like having a full time job
> 
> For our big news in our town, Taco Bell is bringing back the mexican pizza !


I know you'll stay inside to stay cool - and away from the ants   I remember you talking about the red ants being a problem before.  Nasty little critters they sound like.  


schumigirl said:


> I think we had hordes of Canadian Geese flying over us this morning....heck they`re noisy!! Between them and the seagulls who were unusually loud this morning, we were awake extra early!


Those cobra chickens!!!  They are definitely noisy buggers at times.  We haven't seen any migrating south yet, but come end of Aug we start to see some move and head out.  And their poop   Sigh...it is horrible when there are high numbers of them in one area.  We know that one very well I'm afraid.  


Robo56 said:


> The storm knocked down a tree in our yard and knocked down a large tree that blocked the entrance to our street. There was a lot of limb debris. Everything is cleaned up. After the initial strong winds and rain there continued to be a lot of lightning and thunder for 10 hours after the storm which is pretty strange for weather around here.
> 
> I had a salon appointment yesterday and the gray in my hair is gone. Today have an appointment for pedicure in the afternoon. So pampered poodle....happy hair happy feet.


That sounds like a pretty severe storm  to do that much damage.  I hope the clean up is fast.  Happy birthday to your Mister!  I hope the little party you have planned goes well.  We always need to have more reasons to celebrate and get together.  It creates great memories!

Well, I should get going and start the daily paper shuffle!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's fun day Friday!!!!  As a customer reminded me as I answered the phone
> 
> Another quiet rainy night last night.  It was actually pretty cool as well.  I ended up closing all the windows and actually put on socks as my feet were cold!  All the while they were in socks, they were silently screaming lol.  Not much else to report.  I was incredibly boring again lol.
> 
> I am not sure what is planned for the weekend, but temps are supposed to rise and be hot again.  It's going to be to windy, so no going out in the boat.  So it will be a putter around the house weekend again.  I might have to set up my project room again and get working on the quilt I started.  That will also include a trip to the fabric store.  I think I'll go check out a new one that opened.   I drive by it on my way to work every morning...so it's time to check it out.
> 
> 
> Congrats to B!!!!  It's a huge milestone and I'm sure she will love the independence that it brings.
> 
> And the countdown continues!!!!!  The the excitement really starts to kick in now!
> 
> I know you'll stay inside to stay cool - and away from the ants   I remember you talking about the red ants being a problem before.  Nasty little critters they sound like.
> 
> Those cobra chickens!!!  They are definitely noisy buggers at times.  We haven't seen any migrating south yet, but come end of Aug we start to see some move and head out.  And their poop   Sigh...it is horrible when there are high numbers of them in one area.  We know that one very well I'm afraid.
> 
> That sounds like a pretty severe storm  to do that much damage.  I hope the clean up is fast.  Happy birthday to your Mister!  I hope the little party you have planned goes well.  We always need to have more reasons to celebrate and get together.  It creates great memories!
> 
> Well, I should get going and start the daily paper shuffle!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



I think we`re lucky, they don`t make camp close to where we live, but further North, so we don`t have the poop issue, but they are noisy as they fly past. Our local news said they are migrating earlier than usual.....sounds like me.....head South......lol.....

Hope you like the new fabric store.......such a relaxing hobby. I do love a weekend pottering around the house doing little to nothing but passing time....always nice. 





Had our roasted monkfish, but stir fried some Chinese style veg to go with it and some singapore style noodles. Very nice and filling. Monkfish was larger than we thought but so tasty. 

White wine tonight.......my lovely husband has just poured me a rather large Chardonnay......he`s a keeper!!


----------



## Lynne G

A very happy birthday to Robo’s DH.  Hope his family lunch was enjoyed, and glad he likes that different doctor.  Ack, if our times don’t match up, but maybe another time.  I do enjoy our talks over coffee.  

Ack, 15 more minutes to pool time. It is so muggy out.


----------



## Lynne G

Pool was so lovely.  Now back home.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Not much going on here today. I spend most of the day working on my photoshop project. I'm just waiting for my professor to answer a question before I finish and submit it. I'm going to take my last anatomy test tomorrow. I need 82/150 to earn an A in the class. 



schumigirl said:


> Congratulations to your daughter! She`ll love the freedom of having her own vehicle and that extra independence it brings.


Thanks. She won't be getting a car just yet. She doesn't need one while at school, so she will get a car after she graduates.  Right now the plan is to give her dh's car and he will get a new one. 



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, down Southern areas, most have yearly bug exterminator contracts.


Yep, we got an exterminator contract because we were getting those tiny ants in our kitchen. They seem to show up every spring and at the beginning of fall. 



macraven said:


> Vacation time is me time
> 
> Specifically.. i don’t have any responsibilities for home
> 
> I eat when hungry
> i sleep when tired
> I wander aimlessly just looking around
> 
> and i am not cleaning cat boxes out daily


I'll add that on my solo vacations I don't have to hold bags and phones for anyone else. 



Robo56 said:


> I’am taking hubby out for lunch today for his birthday.


Happy birthday to Mr. Robo.



Robo56 said:


> I have done a bit of birthday and Christmas shopping already this year. I was able to pick up a few things when I was in Orlando first week of July.





Robo56 said:


> My sisters are both big Disney fans. So while I’am in Orlando it is an opportunity to buy Disney related items.


If anyone collects pins I found a cool one on the Shop Disney site. It's for Haunted Mansion and it glows in the dark. I will probably get that for dh for Christmas. 



Thinking of going shoe shopping tomorrow. Not my favorite thing to do, but I have been wearing my "Baby Yoda" Crocs almost every day since I started having problems with my toe. I need to get some real shoes.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Not much going on here today. I spend most of the day working on my photoshop project. I'm just waiting for my professor to answer a question before I finish and submit it. I'm going to take my last anatomy test tomorrow. I need 82/150 to earn an A in the class.
> 
> 
> Thanks. She won't be getting a car just yet. She doesn't need one while at school, so she will get a car after she graduates.  Right now the plan is to give her dh's car and he will get a new one.
> 
> Thinking of going shoe shopping tomorrow. Not my favorite thing to do, but I have been wearing my "Baby Yoda" Crocs almost every day since I started having problems with my toe. I need to get some real shoes.



Hope you get your A Charade....and ideal if she doesn`t need a car just yet.

And good luck with the shoe shopping, yep, it`s not something I find fun either, I have cloppy feet!!




Beautifully still day here, but definitely cooler than it has been, very autumnal mornings already and feels more like late September. I do love Autumn, that changing of the season to crisp cold days is something we do enjoy. It`s miserable cold rainy days we hate and we do get our fair share of those. 

No plans to go out today, have some things to do around the house, all incredibly dull but will do some baking this afternoon and hope it`s warm enough to sit outside then too, I think it will as it really warmed up yesterday.

One of my friends popped round yesterday and we wandered down to the fruit trees for a walk and a chat, she still had her phone on her, and took a picture of a youngish deer, she had to zoom as it was off as soon as we approached. If she sends it to me I`ll post her picture, beautiful to see them around all the time. 

Croissants and bacon for breakfast, just not yet.......I have had some tea already though, another new one I wanted to try, and it was nice so we`ll order it again. 

Takeout pizza for dinner tonight for us and Kyle is picking us up early tomorrow morning to go watch him run a half marathon. We missed the last one he did in May as we were still in Orlando, so we do want to be at the finish line for this one. He hadn`t started running this time last year so he`s doing fabulously, runs several times a week doing varying distances and his fitness levels are extraordinary now......he`s so lean!! I`m so jealous......lol....
























Have a wonderful Saturday  







​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, that certainly a lazy Saturday to be up later then I’ve been in awhile.  A evening nap saw me wake up to hear little one laughing at 2:30 am.  Played on my phone for a bit. But then, nicely went back to sleep a few more hours. Didn’t even hear DH leave.  He did call me about a half  hour ago, said he was going to wait a little more before mowing his mom’s grass.  He did mow ours yesterday.  It finally looked just long enough, the lawn does look better after it was mowed.

And the heat wave continues.  Another heat advisory today, as humidity is in that uncomfortable 80’s percent.  Like the air you can almost touch, it’s so thick. Mid morning, a mostly cloudy day, but oh so bright, as sun seems to say, right now no clouds blocking my streaming of sun through my windows.  Why I actually do like my home to face most East.

Hope you do get that A in class, Charade. You have worked hard on your class work.  Yep, little one does not have a car. We have her as an occasional driver of mine.  As she has not need one for school or work yet, not a 4 car family yet either. We did give older one my old car, and I bought a new one for me.  Older one really does need a new car, as the car he is driving is now about 27 years old. But we told him, if he wants a new car, he has to buy it.  Whatever he can get for the old car, we still own, we will give him some towards the new car.  But then, he also will have to have his own car insurance.  Right now, as it’s our car, and we have him under our policy.  Ever since we added him, a teenage boy is much more expensive than a teenage girl.  Why I was thankful, that if he kept the car another year, most insurance complies lower the rates when those teenage boys turn 25. Will happily be even lower when car and him come off our policy.  But then until little one finishes school and gets a new job, she will stay as a sometimes driver using my car, and staying on our policy.  Then she will have the choice to get my now old car, and we will keep the insurance, or if she gets a new one, she will pay for it and the insurance. 

Ack, to Christmas shopping.  I did do that last year on my September trip.  Older one really wanted some SW stuff that only sold in WDW.  Thankfully, we didn’t have to buy a ticket to shop in the SW area, we found what he wanted in Disney Springs This month’s trip is short enough, but we will probably ride over to the Springs, more to eat at that Pig restaurant, and maybe do a little shopping.  She likes the bath place there, and we tend to stroll in that huge Disney store. Last year, the Pig had a steak special.  Was one of the best little one has eaten, I had a piece, and it was delicious.  While who knows what special next week will have, we both like their style of bbq. So I can see us taking a lunchtime trip over there for a few hours.  Lime garage is usually where we end up. 

Thus, tea is plentiful.  Laundry being done.  Have to commute the three days before I’m off, so making sure clothes needed for work and trip are getting cleaned this weekend.  Last minute washing will be Friday night. But hoping for a single load needed by then.

Other than getting gas for the car, as I like a fuller tank when I commute, and little one wants to go to the huge mall.  Fine with me.  Since birthday this month, got some birthday issued coupons we both can use there. And that’s our plan.  Older ones last day of house sitting. He’ll be home tonight, as will my sister. Think she has been hazing a great time in FLA. 

So a most lazy Saturday homies.  That wide smile.  The weekend is here.  Woot!


----------



## macraven

it’s really hot today 

Mr Mac did a bike ride with friends this morning leaving the house at 7:30

I did grocery shopping for us
It’s rare i do that task 

Hit Walmart and came home
parking lot at Publix was quite full but can hit that place another day

Their bakery we can’t get enough of !
They have the best bread rolls and sweets


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, for my joining anniversary, Publix  sent me a free coupon for a bouquet of flowers.  Will pick them up brighten our room when we come next weekend.  Agree with ya Mac, their baked goods are good.  None of their stores are around where I am though. I always join a free club at any of the grocery stores.  I do hit the Publix when on vacation.  So I do shop there generally once or twice a year.

At the mall.  Oh so very crowded.  Said to little one: All here, because if you’d want to get sone walking in, inside in the AC or sweat buckets walking outside.  Way too sticky unless you are near water.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> it’s really hot today
> 
> Mr Mac did a bike ride with friends this morning leaving the house at 7:30
> 
> I did grocery shopping for us
> It’s rare i do that task
> 
> Hit Walmart and came home
> parking lot at Publix was quite full but can hit that place another day
> 
> Their bakery we can’t get enough of !
> They have the best bread rolls and sweets



You are getting it warm down there!!! You win........ 

I love Publix products too.....worth the extra cost for sure. Their Dutch Apple Pie was simply divine! 

You were brave going to a grocery store on a Saturday.....we usually avoid that if we can!  





Had a lovely day doing not very much......haven`t seen a soul apart from the two of us and that`s always nice too of course! We`ve spent the day doing some cleaning, not as much as we planned to do, but there wasn`t that much to do anyway, shared some lunch, watched a movie together, sat in the garden for an hour and not long finished our pizza delivery. 

Going to watch a Kevin Hart movie tonight, that guy is so funny. And a lovely bottle of Pinot Noir......won`t have too much as we`re up extra early for him picking us up to go watch him run the half marathon. Looking forward to that. So, a bit of an early night for us. 

Wine is being poured......yum!!


----------



## macraven

If i do not get the red light at the end of my street, i can be at Publix in 3.5 minutes.

Saturday at noonish time, is the worse period to be at Publix 
Same goes for Sunday when churches let out

Their deli section always catches my eye after i hit their bakery


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> If i do not get the red light at the end of my street, i can be at Publix in 3.5 minutes.
> 
> Saturday at noonish time, is the worse period to be at Publix
> Same goes for Sunday when churches let out
> 
> Their deli section always catches my eye after i hit their bakery



Not bad at all for distance mac. 

Yes, certain times are crazy and to be avoided. Nearest large grocery store to us is around 25 minutes away. We have smaller stores of course in our village which are ideal but not for a full shop. We still need to use the larger stores for many items, mostly store cupboard items and toiletries. 

Love a good deli......

You`ll need to be up early tomorrow mac to catch the bacon........lol......


----------



## macraven

Schumi, it is unusual I did grocery shop today.
I don’t get out of the house much but was not going to wait and send Mr Mac when he was to come home  in the afternoon today.

We only buy meats etc that we will cook with in a couple of days

We don’t freeze any food except ice cream or some basics such as vegetables that are set to be cooked in a microwave bag

Only times I go out is to the private ladies gym in town
I had to take a pass on it until I had a doc release that i was covid free
Started back to it yesterday.


----------



## macraven

BACON………


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi, it is unusual I did grocery shop today.
> I don’t get out of the house much but was not going to wait and send Mr Mac when he was to come home  in the afternoon today.
> 
> We only buy meats etc that we will cook with in a couple of days
> 
> We don’t freeze any food except ice cream or some basics such as vegetables that are set to be cooked in a microwave bag
> 
> Only times I go out is to the private ladies gym in town
> I had to take a pass on it until I had a doc release that i was covid free
> Started back to it yesterday.



You did right going out when you needed to. 

Oh we`d be lost without our freezers!! We have a chest freezer for when we buy half a cow or lamb already cut into different options. A freezer in the garage that`s a large fridge freezer and same in the utility room. The one in the utilty room is more a freezer for ice.....lol...so handy!! 

Yes, glad you`ve got back to the gym.....





macraven said:


> BACON………



mmmmmm.....always plenty of bacon in our house!!!







Just had a look to see if there were any tickets left for Kevin Hart in September at the Amway Centre.....sold out .......thought it might be a nice birthday present for Tom, but I`m too late. Will come up with something else......annoying thing is I saw earlier in the year he was going to be there, but I forgot.

The Man from Toronto looks to be a decent movie so far......


----------



## macraven

With it only the two of us living here, we do eat out a lot

and it’s not the taco bell and junk food places we go to

We do a lot of dining in our town for bbq / steak joints, chinese etc, sit down places


----------



## keishashadow

Just when you thot that pesky rash had gone away…

Hello sunshines, I’m baaaack, in black after my crew ran the mr & I ragged.  We ate, and ate, then ate some more.  I’m at the point I don’t want to look at a carb 


Happy Birthday Vicki!  I am so sorry to hear of your beloved Sasha’s passing, such a beautiful husky she was.



macraven said:


> I usually rent mine either off site with which ever company has the best rates or at UO park which has higher fees
> 
> Buena Vista is good
> Have also used the company recommended on the Disboards


I cannot recommend GMS (gold mobility scooters) highly enough...newer & smaller type that was easy to plop in back of SUV.  that was very important for me as first time user of one last summer with the broken foot.

Charge lasted all day. They delivered directly to us at WDW & picked up from bell services at U (no need to be there for drop off or pick up).  

Bonus:  the price for 8 days was less than two days rental in the parks lol


Sue M said:


> heard this morning we had 800 lightening strikes last night. Yikes! It was a good show from the safety of my room!


unfortunately, we were marooned on the people mover at WDW that night.  Boarded it well before the storm hit. It experienced operational difficulties (numerous stops & starts) that had us delayed

some idiot decided he had enough and jumped out of the vehicle.  That triggered procedural lockdown of all the cars.  They won’t run them until the entire track, access points etc. have been officially cleared by the staff for fear of running said idiot over.

less than a half hour later, the storm hit.  At this point we were just outside space mt before the joffrey’s coffee stand.  

For those who are familiar with the area, there was no windbreak.  We sat for 55 minutes getting thoroughly soaked while debating if we would get struck with lightening.  finally were evacuated from that unfortunate cluster of events.

spoiler alert, we survived.  Can’t say the same for guest services 



schumigirl said:


> Loch Ness is stunning. Very atmospheric and even better if you see the monster….. We actually prefer Loch Lomond to spend time around, but any of the Lochs are stunning up there.


after the above incident, i need to take the high road. who doesn’t want to see Nessie? 


Charade67 said:


> Right now I have a poolside room, but I’d rather not. I wonder if they would think it was weird if I asked to downgrade.


Long as it’s not the entry way view we had.  I also prefer the lagoon view


macraven said:


> fire ants can pop up over night


Northerners haven’t built up any sort of tolerance to those rotten buggers.  Remember my youngest wound up in the ER back home after his visit encounter in U?  Poor guy‘s leg was so swollen and painful. none of the ER drs had ever dealt with it beforehand.  Had to consult with john Hopkins as to treatment protocols.


Robo56 said:


> He is doing good. Our Podiatrist was out of town and he was given an appointment with a new one and we like this guy better.


well, nice to hear that turned out well after all.   Happy, happy to your mr! 


schumigirl said:


> Kyle is picking us up early tomorrow morning to go watch him run a half marathon. We missed the last one he did in May as we were still in Orlando, so we do want to be at the finish line for this one. He hadn`t started running this time last year so he`s doing fabulously, runs several times a week doing varying distances and his fitness levels are extraordinary now......he`s so lean!! I`m so jealous......lol....


Congrats to him, he’s going to need a bigger cap in which to plop all those feathers 


Lynne G said:


> more to eat at that Pig restaurant, and maybe do a little shopping. She likes the bath place there, and we tend to stroll in that huge Disney store


We liked it well enough when it first opened, then felt the quality of the meat declined…too fatty for us on next 2 tries.  Disappointing as when it wasn’t overly crowded, a fun place to grab a quick, cheap bite.  


macraven said:


> Mr Mac did a bike ride with friends this morning leaving the house at 7:30


That sounds encouraging.   The mickey mouse Publix cakes I’ve seen look amazing.  Have had their cookies.  Don’t get the buzz re their hoagies though.  Pretty much the same quality as our local WM’s version, somewhat lacking in freshness.  northerners spoiled with a hoagies offered in most pizza shops.

speaking of pizza, we are finally getting a dominio’s franchise in the area.  can’t say I’ve ever tried it.  any thumbs up?


----------



## Lynne G

Eh, the dominos pizza where I am is a no, after several times of trying them, Keisha, and they are literally right up the street.  We prefer other pizza.  No one liked their sauce and lately, not even the cheese.  And for the price, we get pizza at our local place, which is closer to the pizza we like. Sad if too fatty.  I guess we may still try the Pig.  Little one wants to go there our first day.  I’m fine with it.  Hoping not too crowded when we go there.  

Mall was successful for only little one.  Oh well.  We did a Target run with that coffee on the way out.  

So darn hot, I’m not even interested in cooking. The local burger place, we can walk to, and a short walk at that, has very good chicken fingers, and delicious sides, so we think we may let them doing our cooking for dinner.

There’s a horse fly in our house, and keeps buzzing by.  I’m going to swat that damn bug. Yuck!


----------



## macraven

The Domino’s when we lived in the north and the same franchise where we are now are fantastic !

Best pizza around for us
If we ever had an order issue, they redo our order and deliver it
Papa  Johns near us has many complaints 

Stand alone pizza places near us are decent mom and pop places but don’t have delivery


----------



## Charade67

Hi everyone. Long day today. This morning I took my final anatomy test. I needed 82/150 and scored 138, so a solid A in that class. 
B and I went shopping. I didn't realize that this is tax free weekend. I won;t make that mistake again. I didn't find any shoes, but B got several things for back to campus.
When we got home I took a nap, and then we went to dinner. This evening I finished up my finally photoshop project and submitted it. I only need 5.5/100 to get an A in this class. I think I'm good. 



schumigirl said:


> Beautifully still day here, but definitely cooler than it has been, very autumnal mornings already and feels more like late September.


My kind of weather. 



schumigirl said:


> Takeout pizza for dinner tonight for us and Kyle is picking us up early tomorrow morning to go watch him run a half marathon. We missed the last one he did in May as we were still in Orlando, so we do want to be at the finish line for this one. He hadn`t started running this time last year so he`s doing fabulously, runs several times a week doing varying distances and his fitness levels are extraordinary now......he`s so lean!! I`m so jealous......lol....


I wish I had his motivation. I'll never be a runner, but I need to start walking more.



Lynne G said:


> Ack, to Christmas shopping.


I'm not really ready to think about that either. I don't think we will do much in the way of gifts this year. We are taking a trip for dh's birthday which is Christmas Eve, so probably won't spend much on gifts. 



macraven said:


> Hit Walmart and came home
> parking lot at Publix was quite full but can hit that place another day
> 
> Their bakery we can’t get enough of !
> They have the best bread rolls and sweets


I really miss Publix. We don't have one here. 



keishashadow said:


> For those who are familiar with the area, there was no windbreak. We sat for 55 minutes getting thoroughly soaked while debating if we would get struck with lightening. finally were evacuated from that unfortunate cluster of events.
> 
> spoiler alert, we survived. Can’t say the same for guest services


They kept you on the ride in the rain for an hour??? Yeah, I think I would have given guest services an earful. 



keishashadow said:


> speaking of pizza, we are finally getting a dominio’s franchise in the area. can’t say I’ve ever tried it. any thumbs up?


Domino's is pretty average here. We prefer getting pizza from a local place. 


Guess I should try to get some sleep.


----------



## macraven

congratulations Charade!
you are sailing thru great at school

it appears this has been a great school term for you


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick late night stop in!

Not much happening here today.  Went out shoe shopping with dh later this morning/afternoon, then I went back to the mall to check a few other stores I didn't want to drag him into.  I went into a few places to find a dress for my sister's wedding.  I found one I might be able to wear at Marshall's.  If I don't wear it, at least I can take it back.  They do have a great return policy.  

It's not wonder I wait until we get to the big city to hit Sephora!  At least if there is going to be a store, there should be stock!  4 of the 5 items I went in to get, they were out of.  I wanted to try a new foundation and one other new item - of course, they were out of stock     First world problems I know lol.  Not sure if I will place an order online or find substitutes or go back to the old tried and true products.

Did a little puttering around the house and cleaned a few corners.  Tomorrow we will probably head out to get a couple of things....as I forgot to cancel our Hello Fresh order   So that comes Monday.  I will just need a couple of things to help get through the week.  



schumigirl said:


> Our local news said they are migrating earlier than usual.....sounds like me.....head South......lol.....


Please don't say that.


schumigirl said:


> Kyle is picking us up early tomorrow morning to go watch him run a half marathon. We missed the last one he did in May as we were still in Orlando, so we do want to be at the finish line for this one. He hadn`t started running this time last year so he`s doing fabulously, runs several times a week doing varying distances and his fitness levels are extraordinary now......he`s so lean!! I`m so jealous......lol....


That is so awesome!  Running if not one thing I can do.  I would love to, my knees would not last very long.  Half marathon is nothing to sneeze at -  That's a long ways!


macraven said:


> Mr Mac did a bike ride with friends this morning leaving the house at 7:30
> 
> I did grocery shopping for us
> It’s rare i do that task


It's great Mr. Mac is getting back to old activities.
It's great your back at the gym again!  Come fall, I will be heading back into ours again.


keishashadow said:


> Hello sunshines, I’m baaaack, in black after my crew ran the mr & I ragged. We ate, and ate, then ate some more. I’m at the point I don’t want to look at a carb


It looks like you had a great trip - minus the episode on the people mover!  


keishashadow said:


> we are finally getting a dominio’s franchise in the area. can’t say I’ve ever tried it. any thumbs up?


Domino's is o.k.  I love their garlic bread - it's salty and super buttery.  Totally NOT good for you   It is not a favorite in our household - we seem to have finally agreed on Pappa John's or a local joint.


Charade67 said:


> This morning I took my final anatomy test. I needed 82/150 and scored 138, so a solid A in that class.


That is awesome!!!  Way to go!  Your rocking the classes.

@Lynne G  that pool and area looks amazing!!!! It looks like the perfect way to spend some hot days.  Not sure where your quote went....but hopefully you were able to keep cool.  

Well, I should head to bed.  I'll leave a ight light on for anyone coming while it's dark.


----------



## Lynne G

Dark out here.  Thanks for light, Pumpkin.

It’s just after midnight, and 80 degrees out.  A very warm night.  And we were again losers of those thunderstorms.  No rain to see.  And late night news said our heat advisory and heat wave continues.  

I’d be angry for that rain filled ride, Keisha.  Hope rest of trip was much better.  

I’m like Cinderella, past my usual bedtime.  Time for bed for me.  Little one is still strongly awake.  Older one, I think, just retired now too.  DH has been asleep for some time, so I can see me with a late start tomorrow if he’s restless.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> With it only the two of us living here, we do eat out a lot
> 
> and it’s not the taco bell and junk food places we go to
> 
> We do a lot of dining in our town for bbq / steak joints, chinese etc, sit down places




We`re the same mac.....we like to eat out as a couple as well as with friends, but never fast food. I don`t think we`ve ever been fans of burger type places and never fed Kyle on anything like that when he was younger, so he never touches it either I`m glad to say. 

You have many good places around you so why not!! 




keishashadow said:


> Just when you thot that pesky rash had gone away…
> 
> Hello sunshines, I’m baaaack, in black after my crew ran the mr & I ragged.  We ate, and ate, then ate some more.  I’m at the point I don’t want to look at a carb
> 
> View attachment 691306
> Happy Birthday Vicki!  I am so sorry to hear of your beloved Sasha’s passing, such a beautiful husky she was.
> 
> 
> I cannot recommend GMS (gold mobility scooters) highly enough...newer & smaller type that was easy to plop in back of SUV.  that was very important for me as first time user of one last summer with the broken foot.
> 
> Charge lasted all day. They delivered directly to us at WDW & picked up from bell services at U (no need to be there for drop off or pick up).
> 
> Bonus:  the price for 8 days was less than two days rental in the parks lol
> 
> unfortunately, we were marooned on the people mover at WDW that night.  Boarded it well before the storm hit. It experienced operational difficulties (numerous stops & starts) that had us delayed
> 
> some idiot decided he had enough and jumped out of the vehicle.  That triggered procedural lockdown of all the cars.  They won’t run them until the entire track, access points etc. have been officially cleared by the staff for fear of running said idiot over.
> 
> less than a half hour later, the storm hit.  At this point we were just outside space mt before the joffrey’s coffee stand.
> 
> For those who are familiar with the area, there was no windbreak.  We sat for 55 minutes getting thoroughly soaked while debating if we would get struck with lightening.  finally were evacuated from that unfortunate cluster of events.
> 
> spoiler alert, we survived.  Can’t say the same for guest services
> 
> 
> after the above incident, i need to take the high road. who doesn’t want to see Nessie?
> 
> Long as it’s not the entry way view we had.  I also prefer the lagoon view
> 
> Northerners haven’t built up any sort of tolerance to those rotten buggers.  Remember my youngest wound up in the ER back home after his visit encounter in U?  Poor guy‘s leg was so swollen and painful. none of the ER drs had ever dealt with it beforehand.  Had to consult with john Hopkins as to treatment protocols.
> 
> well, nice to hear that turned out well after all.   Happy, happy to your mr!
> 
> Congrats to him, he’s going to need a bigger cap in which to plop all those feathers
> 
> We liked it well enough when it first opened, then felt the quality of the meat declined…too fatty for us on next 2 tries.  Disappointing as when it wasn’t overly crowded, a fun place to grab a quick, cheap bite.
> 
> That sounds encouraging.   The mickey mouse Publix cakes I’ve seen look amazing.  Have had their cookies.  Don’t get the buzz re their hoagies though.  Pretty much the same quality as our local WM’s version, somewhat lacking in freshness.  northerners spoiled with a hoagies offered in most pizza shops.
> 
> speaking of pizza, we are finally getting a dominio’s franchise in the area.  can’t say I’ve ever tried it.  any thumbs up?




Gorgeous picture Janet.....nothing quite like a family picture together on a trip like that, I`m so glad you all had such a wonderful time.

lol.....Nessie "usually" makes an appearance just before tourist season starts up.....some local bod usually spots "something" in the water......so funny!!! 

There`s always one isn`t there! Glad you made it out safely.....albeit drenched! And good to have you back posting!!




macraven said:


> The Domino’s when we lived in the north and the same franchise where we are now are fantastic !
> 
> Best pizza around for us
> If we ever had an order issue, they redo our order and deliver it
> Papa  Johns near us has many complaints
> 
> Stand alone pizza places near us are decent mom and pop places but don’t have delivery




Our pizza in the UK is not as good as US pizza, the Domino`s here is dreadful and very expensive for what you get, but my cousins had a good one in LI they did like despite having some amazing local places too. 

We have decent pizza from a place about 5 miles from us......not bad at all. 




Charade67 said:


> Hi everyone. Long day today. This morning I took my final anatomy test. I needed 82/150 and scored 138, so a solid A in that class.
> B and I went shopping. I didn't realize that this is tax free weekend. I won;t make that mistake again. I didn't find any shoes, but B got several things for back to campus.
> When we got home I took a nap, and then we went to dinner. This evening I finished up my finally photoshop project and submitted it. I only need 5.5/100 to get an A in this class. I think I'm good.
> 
> 
> My kind of weather.
> 
> 
> I wish I had his motivation. I'll never be a runner, but I need to start walking more.
> 
> 
> I'm not really ready to think about that either. I don't think we will do much in the way of gifts this year. We are taking a trip for dh's birthday which is Christmas Eve, so probably won't spend much on gifts.
> 
> 
> I really miss Publix. We don't have one here.
> 
> 
> They kept you on the ride in the rain for an hour??? Yeah, I think I would have given guest services an earful.
> 
> 
> Domino's is pretty average here. We prefer getting pizza from a local place.
> 
> 
> Guess I should try to get some sleep.




Congrats on the good score Charade! You must be doing so well in your studies, hope you`re enjoying the experience too. 

lol.....no I`ll never be a runner either......he loves it though! 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick late night stop in!
> 
> Not much happening here today.  Went out shoe shopping with dh later this morning/afternoon, then I went back to the mall to check a few other stores I didn't want to drag him into.  I went into a few places to find a dress for my sister's wedding.  I found one I might be able to wear at Marshall's.  If I don't wear it, at least I can take it back.  They do have a great return policy.
> 
> It's not wonder I wait until we get to the big city to hit Sephora!  At least if there is going to be a store, there should be stock!  4 of the 5 items I went in to get, they were out of.  I wanted to try a new foundation and one other new item - of course, they were out of stock     First world problems I know lol.  Not sure if I will place an order online or find substitutes or go back to the old tried and true products.
> 
> Did a little puttering around the house and cleaned a few corners.  Tomorrow we will probably head out to get a couple of things....as I forgot to cancel our Hello Fresh order   So that comes Monday.  I will just need a couple of things to help get through the week.
> 
> 
> Please don't say that.
> 
> That is so awesome!  Running if not one thing I can do.  I would love to, my knees would not last very long.  Half marathon is nothing to sneeze at -  That's a long ways!
> 
> Well, I should head to bed.  I'll leave a ight light on for anyone coming while it's dark.



Hope the dress is what you want Pumpkin.....I do like dress shopping, but not shoes. I haven`t been in Sephora for ages!! 

Sorry, yes, seems the migration is starting earlier this year!! I keep saying to Kyle, bad knees run in the male side of our family, so keep an eye on them in the future. 

Yes, he has booked around 4 or 5 10K`s from now till the end of the year and a couple of relay events with friends he`s signed up for too....I`m so impressed with him and when Kyle does something, he gives it 100%, but more importantly, he loves it......

I couldn`t run if my butt was on fire!!! 

Have a great day today......







About to head off for the drive to the event, looks to be a lovely day for it, I`ll need some sunscreen before we leave. 

Early breakfast, so I`ll be glad of those food trucks and stalls around....it`s not fun if you get hungry mid morning! Cooked a slow cooker ham overnight in a bottle of coke and other herbs and spices, it smells delicious this morning and will leave it sitting in the juice till we come back later today, it`ll be beautiful later for dinner and for sandwiches tomorrow. 

























(I have done that   )


Happy Sunday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Sunday it is.  Gloriously sunny so far this morning.  Put some wash on, and now sipping my tea, as had made waffles for DH to take. I’m in relaxing mode.  

But as a Sunday, it’s get that trash out and to the curb, and alarm already set for the three day week of commuting.  Will certainly be to bed early tonight.  

Partly cloudy by the afternoon, but just those white puffy clouds that look like you could just grab them.  Some we saw yesterday, were so tall, massive. No rain predicted today.  But the humidity is still here.  The 80 degrees on my thermometer, early weather news said add 5 to 10 more degrees to account for the humidity.  I’m the 80’s percent humidity, so again, that puffy hair, sweaty day for us, this Sunday.  

But means countdown is 6.  We leave at the end of this week.  Time has really flown.  

So a super serenely happy Sunday to all.  And hope Sue is having a fabulous time her last week of her vacation.  

Ooh I need more tea.


----------



## macraven

carole  hope kyle does great today!


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> B and I went shopping. I didn't realize that this is tax free weekend. I won;t make that mistake again.


We don’t have sales tax in PA on clothing, (non athletic) shoes=equates to a game of chance when buying athletic shoes lol or non prepared food in grocery stores.

the outlets north of me are packed with Canadian bus tours starting early august.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's not wonder I wait until we get to the big city to hit Sephora!


I wait till they have a good sale online there.  tend to stick to my favorite products.  Did just order white eye crayon to try that reverse eyeliner trick sweeping internet lol


Lynne G said:


> I’d be angry for that rain filled ride, Keisha. Hope rest of trip was much better.


Honestly, it was more concern for GD.  Even tho soon to be 12, her ‘kid’ was starting to peek through more every time the lightening boomed.   i had taught her that thousand one, two method of judging how far away long ago to soothe her fears.  Hard to assure it’s ok when the flash & sound is nearly simultaneous   

The people huddling under the nearby bathroom overhang were shouting us words of encouragement.  Said they had repeated informed security etc. we needed help…to no avail.  Where’s lassie when u need her?

had to twist a few arms, they made a good faith effort and promised to re-evaluation their protocols in that situation; can’t ask for more.

carole - how did Kyle do today?  That is a massive undertaking in my book.


schumigirl said:


> We`re the same mac.....we like to eat out as a couple as well as with friends, but never fast food. I don`t think we`ve ever been fans of burger type places and never fed Kyle on anything like that when he was younger, so he never touches it either I`m glad to say.


fully admit to enjoying ‘good’ fast food.  No, that is not an oxymoron lol

That includes occasionally indulging in our favorite McD’s.  Those double cheeseburgers with extra pickles are pretty sweet .   

Admit even their tightly monitored franchises are surely not all equal as to their service & product. We only visit a few.  The one near the values at WDW is a tightly run ship.  Have run into a few Starbucks that are quite questionable too with obviously burnt coffee yuck

Interesting to read the different takes here re dominos. Will def give it a whirl. The little Caesar’s that came to town awhile ago was so bad it didn’t last 3 months.  Too much competition from the indecent shops   Problem there tho is they have raised prices by a solid 40% & unable to offer delivery.  I can get past that but, they’ve also cut back on their quality, especially the cheese.   It’s an obviously different product, awful gloppy mess giving new meaning to plastic cheese.

Going to flip a coin as to whether I’m going to rustle something up for dinner or head out.  It’s so steamy/humid here from a solid week of rain.  at the risk of being a girl, hate the idea of venturing out and have my newly blown out hair fall


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> carole  hope kyle does great today!



Thanks so much mac.....he did fabulously!!!!




keishashadow said:


> We don’t have sales tax in PA on clothing, (non athletic) shoes=equates to a game of chance when buying athletic shoes lol or non prepared food in grocery stores.
> 
> the outlets north of me are packed with Canadian bus tours starting early august.
> 
> I wait till they have a good sale online there.  tend to stick to my favorite products.  Did just order white eye crayon to try that reverse eyeliner trick sweeping internet lol
> 
> Honestly, it was more concern for GD.  Even tho soon to be 12, her ‘kid’ was starting to peek through more every time the lightening boomed.   i had taught her that thousand one, two method of judging how far away long ago to soothe her fears.  Hard to assure it’s ok when the flash & sound is nearly simultaneous
> 
> The people huddling under the nearby bathroom overhang were shouting us words of encouragement.  Said they had repeated informed security etc. we needed help…to no avail.  Where’s lassie when u need her?
> 
> had to twist a few arms, they made a good faith effort and promised to re-evaluation their protocols in that situation; can’t ask for more.
> 
> carole - how did Kyle do today?  That is a massive undertaking in my book.
> 
> fully admit to enjoying ‘good’ fast food.  No, that is not an oxymoron lol
> 
> That includes occasionally indulging in our favorite McD’s.  Those double cheeseburgers with extra pickles are pretty sweet .
> 
> Admit even their tightly monitored franchises are surely not all equal as to their service & product. We only visit a few.  The one near the values at WDW is a tightly run ship.  Have run into a few Starbucks that are quite questionable too with obviously burnt coffee yuck
> 
> Interesting to read the different takes here re dominos. Will def give it a whirl. The little Caesar’s that came to town awhile ago was so bad it didn’t last 3 months.  Too much competition from the indecent shops   Problem there tho is they have raised prices by a solid 40% & unable to offer delivery.  I can get past that but, they’ve also cut back on their quality, especially the cheese.   It’s an obviously different product, awful gloppy mess giving new meaning to plastic cheese.
> 
> Going to flip a coin as to whether I’m going to rustle something up for dinner or head out.  It’s so steamy/humid here from a solid week of rain.  at the risk of being a girl, hate the idea of venturing out and have my newly blown out hair fall




I agree re places like Starbucks......yuk......I know what you mean about good fast food.....can`t think even when I was last in a McDonalds or BK??? The odd eats from them are fine, but folks that seem to let their kids live off them is downright scary!

That`s how my brothers taught me about thunder and lightning....always seems to work, but yes when it cracks and flashes at the same time.....under the bed time as a kid for me.....then I grew to love it! But, yes, at 12, she`s still young enough for it be a concern to her.

He was fabulous today, thanks Janet.......just sorting out some of the pictures to send to you and mac by email we took today!! Proud as punch of him.

lol....keep that hair tidy!!!






So, it wasn`t a half marathon he was running after all...it was a 10K race with over 1,300 runners registered. Kyle came in 106th out of them with a time just over 40 minutes. First 3 runners who are more than amateurs but not quite professionals who don`t do much else excpet run, all came in at just over 30 minutes, so around 10 minutes difference from the winners and with a time he was exceptionally happy with.

The guy who came in 3rd or 4th collapsed and couldn`t breathe when he crossed the line.....Kyle had barely broken a sweat when he was done which is amazing. Last person was just under 2 hours.

It was a fabulous day, boiling hot so although we had hoodies with us, we didn`t need them all day and I was glad we all had sunscreen on. There was a brilliant atmosphere there and we took loads of pictures before, during and after with his medal, shirt and with the members of his running group who had driven up there too. A group picture was nice.

He has 2 10K races to do next month, we`ll miss one of them as we`re in Florida, then he has a half marathon in October and several others booked for next year.

But, it was an amazing day and we had a lot of fun and cheered like crazy when we saw him of course.......

Now, we`re home and I`m yawning already......but sun is still shining, we`ve had some snacks as we ate at the event so weren`t really hungry when we got home, now going to sloth in front of the tv for a couple of hours.......


----------



## Lynne G

Way to go for Kyle.  Great he is now into running, Schumi.  

Yeah, I think with franchise stores, all depends who who is running it.  We were so excited to see a Smashburger come.  Went there three times.  Last was so aweful, we only will go to the one on Conroy in Florida.  I  mistakenly said my fries were not as warm as they should be, Conroy manager came over with fries he just cooked for me.  Mine place, messed up our orders every time, the last had us waiting over an hour, with no food still.  They did refund part of the one meal.  But that was the last time we tried to eat there.    

Hehe, Keisha, little one hates those McD burgers, same with Wendy’s.  They are both a short drive, with also a no burger from there, BK like 2 minutes drive up the road.  Where we get our take out burger now, is a local burger shop that opened this past spring.  That and she will eat a 5 Guys burger and sometimes a Shake Shack one. She does like her Starbucks.  I’m not fond of their cofffee, as it always tastes bitter to me.  But with cream and vanilla, iced, I will order it sometimes too. 

Been so hot and sticky here too.  

Made grilled cheese rye filled with deli turkey slices, bacon from breakfast.  Tasty with a pickle.  What we are having for dinner?  Still don’t know.  Again, so icky out, no one feels like eating much and taking the time to make it. At least for lunch, only two sandwiches, as was only a little one and me meal. Thus, quick enough to fry them up.  My stove heats the pan, generally quickly.  So not much to heat up kitchen for lunch. 

Beached whale time.  Ac has been cranking on and off all day so far.  Home does feel just perfect.


----------



## macraven

Winner winner chicken dinner this evening..
We ate like pigs

Since we ended up with a larger hen than usual,
we will be looking at that leftover over chicken for days to come ..

I have two meals I can think up I’ll make.

If anyone is in my neighborhood tomorrow, come on over for chicken


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner this evening..
> We ate like pigs
> 
> Since we ended up with a larger hen than usual,
> we will be looking at that leftover over chicken for days to come ..
> 
> I have two meals I can think up I’ll make.
> 
> If anyone is in my neighborhood tomorrow, come on over for chicken



lol.....I`ll bring our ham and we`ll feast!! It was big enough for two days and will still be juicy today, cooking it in coca cola is a lovely way of doing it. So we have dinner sorted tonight too. We do love a chicken that`s been lovingly cooked!







We slept like tops last night, well, I always sleep like a rock anyway, and up with the larks as usual and what a gorgeous morning again! We are being spoiled with more glorious weather again. 

Have some things to pop out and do this morning, won`t take too long, then plan a nice lunch as I`ve already popped some bread into the oven, rosemary, chive and garlic focaccia. We have some sweet chilli blasamic to open and that`ll be nice as a dip for the bread, parma ham and shrimp I think. Better than a plain old sandwich! 

This afternoon, the workmen will be gone by 1 or 2pm, so we`ll be able to sit out then as all will be quiet again, they arrived at 6.30 this morning as it`s going to be warm later. Made them their first mugs of tea when they arrived so they`re ready to start the day. 

And our Gin of the month finally arrives today.......it was supposed to be delivered on Saturday, but today it is. Gate will be open if they deliver it when we`re out.

Monday again.......only a week till we head to Scotland for a visit. 

























Happy Monday  


​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, been sitting in my office a while before watching the sunrise.  Still cloudy, but love that golden skies you see in the horizon.

And it certainly feels like a Monday.  Ugh.
But at least not much traffic, and the first of three days to be commuting before yay, no screen viewing for 7 work days.  Woot!

Schumi, nice to have a delivery to look forward to drinking, and having some nicer weather.  House must smell good with the ham cooked yesterday.

Hehe Mac, leftovers.  I sometimes have them, sometimes not.  But at least chicken can be made another meal, hot or cold.  I’ve made chicken salad before, when had leftover chicken breasts.

And so a marvelous Monday to you all.  Hope Sue is having a fabulous time.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

And it's Monday   

Oh well, back at work with a tea in my hand...so I'm blessed to have a paying job where I can sit at a desk, with a tea, and play around and not be micromanaged every single minute.  I really do try to find the blessings daily.  

Had a yummy dinner/supper last night.  I whipped up a seafood linguine last night.  It was delicious.  Being land locked peeps when you want seafood, you will find good frozen suppliers for frozen   Tonight is leftovers from the weekend.  

Not sure what else today has is store.  It's actually half decent today.  It will be decently warm today - hopefully the wind stays away.  Yesterday was hot...but so windy, you couldn't be outside without dirt blowing into your face.  



keishashadow said:


> It’s so steamy/humid here from a solid week of rain. at the risk of being a girl, hate the idea of venturing out and have my newly blown out hair fall


I just embrace the humidity...and rock the big hair/curls.  It's either that or pull it back.  


schumigirl said:


> So, it wasn`t a half marathon he was running after all...it was a 10K race with over 1,300 runners registered. Kyle came in 106th out of them with a time just over 40 minutes.


That's still freaking amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  He had great lap time!
I average around 1km/10 minutes give or take  when I'm out and about walking.  So his lap times are freaking impressive!!!!
I hope he is able to keep his joints healthy to keep it up!  


macraven said:


> If anyone is in my neighborhood tomorrow, come on over for chicken


Gosh...if I was close, I would be knocking on your doorstep!


Lynne G said:


> And it certainly feels like a Monday. Ugh.


It sure does 

Well, I should start shuffling some papers!  Departments need their papers to do their work too!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> And it's Monday
> 
> Oh well, back at work with a tea in my hand...so I'm blessed to have a paying job where I can sit at a desk, with a tea, and play around and not be micromanaged every single minute.  I really do try to find the blessings daily.
> 
> Had a yummy dinner/supper last night.  I whipped up a seafood linguine last night.  It was delicious.  Being land locked peeps when you want seafood, you will find good frozen suppliers for frozen   Tonight is leftovers from the weekend.
> 
> Not sure what else today has is store.  It's actually half decent today.  It will be decently warm today - hopefully the wind stays away.  Yesterday was hot...but so windy, you couldn't be outside without dirt blowing into your face.
> 
> 
> I just embrace the humidity...and rock the big hair/curls.  It's either that or pull it back.
> 
> That's still freaking amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  He had great lap time!
> I average around 1km/10 minutes give or take  when I'm out and about walking.  So his lap times are freaking impressive!!!!
> I hope he is able to keep his joints healthy to keep it up!
> 
> Gosh...if I was close, I would be knocking on your doorstep!
> 
> It sure does
> 
> Well, I should start shuffling some papers!  Departments need their papers to do their work too!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!




Thanks Pumpkin .....yes, he has fabulous pace, his running club tease him, as he only joined in October/November last year, but is one of the fastest in the group despite that. They are so proud of him too and how far he has come regarding speed and stamina, he also felt he still had something else to give, which bodes well for the next ones he`s doing. Seeing him cross that line yesterday was phenomenal.

Yes, he eats a lot of good fats for the joints including salmon, any oily fish really and avocado`s and so on......he never eats crappy take out from anywhere, so he is super easy to feed. 

We have bought frozen seafood on occasion, and if you get decent stuff it works.....usually frozen langoustines for us as we are so lucky to be beside a coastline that has lovely fresh seafood we can buy off the boats in the morning if we get down early enough. Crabs from here are hard to beat, except Scottish of course! 

Have a great day......






We`ve had a super day. We went with friends to a race track where we can drive cars like they`re stock cars.......maybe not as wild as that but it is a huge amount of fun. 

Secret.....I adore Volvo`s ......always had a thing for them and Saab`s when they were a thing, maybe something about having Swedish heritage........I do like the SUV`s so I got a drive of one today around the track which was fantastic!! Also drove a Ginetta G56!!! That was the bomb!!! Surprise arranged for us by our lovely husbands.......

It was a gloriously hot day too which was nice, so we loved it. 

Back home, had some baked ham, couscous and salad for dinner, now sitting out enjoying late afternoon sunshine.......and like Pumpkin.....enjoying some tea and we added toasted scones too.

Tea is ready........


----------



## keishashadow

RIP Olivia newton john, 73.  Will always be sandy in grease to me.

up at 6 am to haul the GD to gymnastics, it’s turning out to be a long, hot & humid day here.  believe it’s rained every day here for 2 weeks.  Back yard & garden looks downright tropical 

GC in my hot little hand, decided to give the closest red lobster another whirl yesterday despite it being so lack-luster over the last few years.   

Shockingly improved  how often does that happen?  Maybe the whole blame everything bad on covid as to quality/service is becoming passe!

 Given filet in lieu of sirloin we ordered with the (small) lobster surf & turf, shrimp scampi, the biscuits and an obscenely decadent slab of chocolate cake.  we basically rolled out of there and made like beached whales the rest of the night.


schumigirl said:


> So, it wasn`t a half marathon he was running after all...it was a 10K race with over 1,300 runners registered. Kyle came in 106th out of them with a time just over 40 minutes.


Very impressive outing!  


Lynne G said:


> That and she will eat a 5 Guys burger


Joke amongst my kids is when they want a Five guys burger, they come to mom’s house as the price is right.  Will give the chain the nod on the fries


macraven said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner this evening..
> We ate like pigs


Oh man…

when the pigs start eating the chickens it’s time to hide in the hen house

speaking of creepy, TWD anthology series (name escapes me) starts next sunday.  Be there or be square


macraven said:


> If anyone is in my neighborhood tomorrow, come on over for chicken


I used up half a zuke & airfried it for lunch, made hoagies for dinner.  Wish i held out for the chicken


schumigirl said:


> lol.....I`ll bring our ham and we`ll feast!! It was big enough for two days and will still be juicy today, cooking it in coca cola is a lovely way of doing it.


My fav Way too.  Every now & then I make what they call a pig-picking one…biggest/cheapest one u can find as it cooks all day, slathered in marmalade/mustard dumped on top.  Not to be confused with a glaze.  Then shredded down/picked.   Not everyone’s cuppa tea but, those who do like it make it disappear quickly lol.  It’s good for a large potluck, served on those Hawaiian slider rolls.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well, I ran to a new boutique I seen when dh and I were out and about yesterday to see if I could find a dress.  Sadly, if your not a size 2, you can't shop there  Then they wonder why they don't have enough business     It is sooo frustrating.  I'm in what I'm finding out is " mid-size " and I'm definitely an apple shape  and float between sizes.  So finding something to look good but that doesn't look like I'm preggers or like I'm an 80 yr old lady 

@Lynne G  What is your countdown at now?

@Sue M  Did you make it home yet?  How was the rest of your trip?  I need some deets!!!!

Alright...back to shuffling some papers.  Our health and safety gal is here visiting for the week doing inspections, and doing some training of new employees.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

keishashadow said:


> RIP Olivia newton john, 73. Will always be sandy in grease to me.


Awwww...I didn't see that until now. 

That makes me really sad.  And I have the same thoughts...she will always be Sandy to me!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> RIP Olivia newton john, 73.  Will always be sandy in grease to me.
> 
> up at 6 am to haul the GD to gymnastics, it’s turning out to be a long, hot & humid day here.  believe it’s rained every day here for 2 weeks.  Back yard & garden looks downright tropical
> 
> GC in my hot little hand, decided to give the closest red lobster another whirl yesterday despite it being so lack-luster over the last few years.
> 
> Shockingly improved  how often does that happen?  Maybe the whole blame everything bad on covid as to quality/service is becoming passe!
> 
> Given filet in lieu of sirloin we ordered with the (small) lobster surf & turf, shrimp scampi, the biscuits and an obscenely decadent slab of chocolate cake.  we basically rolled out of there and made like beached whales the rest of the night.
> 
> Very impressive outing!
> 
> Joke amongst my kids is when they want a Five guys burger, they come to mom’s house as the price is right.  Will give the chain the nod on the fries
> 
> Oh man…
> 
> when the pigs start eating the chickens it’s time to hide in the hen house
> 
> speaking of creepy, TWD anthology series (name escapes me) starts next sunday.  Be there or be square
> 
> I used up half a zuke & airfried it for lunch, made hoagies for dinner.  Wish i held out for the chicken
> 
> My fav Way too.  Every now & then I make what they call a pig-picking one…biggest/cheapest one u can find as it cooks all day, slathered in marmalade/mustard dumped on top.  Not to be confused with a glaze.  Then shredded down/picked.   Not everyone’s cuppa tea but, those who do like it make it disappear quickly lol.  It’s good for a large potluck, served on those Hawaiian slider rolls.



Sad news about ONJ…..she was a very beautiful lady indeed. Yes, loved her as Sandy and we just watched the video of the song Xanadu the other day on the 80’s channel……stunning.

One of my favourites with ham is blend brown sugar, a whole cored and peeled pineapple blended down together with fresh ginger and Dijon and then caked on top to be roasted for  the last 40 minutes or so……omg!!! It’s amazing. I love marmalade in toppings, but Tom is not a fan. Oh I love those rolls!!!

lol on the beached whale! Yes, Kyle would have done that cake justice on vacation…….


Pumpkin……yes, sometimes that i fit is a pest! Something I frequently find with dresses……..it is frustrating. You’ll find something. I’m struggling with shoes right now……..








Still lovely and warm tonight, we’re going into another heatwave apparently, but not as hot as the last one……will do us just fine, we’re not greedy for good weather over here!

And the tubs of Christmas sweets are in the grocery stores now!!!

Far…….too……..early!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Olivia to me was that let’s get physical video.  Hehe, I guess yep, Sandy.  Too young to pass away.  Sad.  

So hot, could not wait to change my clothes.  Was nice to see all in office today.  

Aww, little one made me some iced tea when I got home. Sigh, not even feeling dinner again.  And the heat wave with heat warnings, with feeling like 100,  is tomorrow too.  

Yep, like those cook forever meats.  Tend to only do them in the winter though.  I do make a good burger, but sometimes when we are out, and in a burger want mood, picky little one makes the choice.  Did make a reservation for Mythos for first full day.  Little one thinks their burgers are good. Smartly won’t eat from any of the quick service ones in the parks.  

Ack, Pumpkin, hope dress shopping goes better soon. In the past, I did find a nice dress at Macy’s.  Will cross my fingers and toes you find that perfect dress.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I just got finished watching Xanadu. Such a guilty pleasure for me. Well, at least the music is good.  I was sad to hear the news about Olivia today. 

I finished up my classes last night, so I have a 2 week break before fall semester starts. I'm just waiting for my last grades to post. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Not much happening here today. Went out shoe shopping with dh later this morning/afternoon, then I went back to the mall to check a few other stores I didn't want to drag him into. I went into a few places to find a dress for my sister's wedding. I found one I might be able to wear at Marshall's. If I don't wear it, at least I can take it back. They do have a great return policy.


I hope you had better luck shoe shopping than I did. I'm thinking of going to the Skechers outlet on Friday. Only problem is that it's a 2 hour drive. 



keishashadow said:


> fully admit to enjoying ‘good’ fast food. No, that is not an oxymoron lol


My favorite fast food was Pollo Tropical when we lived in FL. It was actually a fairly healthy choice.



schumigirl said:


> So, it wasn`t a half marathon he was running after all...it was a 10K race with over 1,300 runners registered. Kyle came in 106th out of them with a time just over 40 minutes. First 3 runners who are more than amateurs but not quite professionals who don`t do much else excpet run, all came in at just over 30 minutes, so around 10 minutes difference from the winners and with a time he was exceptionally happy with.


I don't know much about running, but that sounds really good to me. I'll never be a runner. I have arthritis in my knees. 



Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, been sitting in my office a while before watching the sunrise. Still cloudy, but love that golden skies you see in the horizon.


Beautiful sunrise. I am rarely up in time to see one. 



keishashadow said:


> GC in my hot little hand, decided to give the closest red lobster another whirl yesterday despite it being so lack-luster over the last few years.
> 
> Shockingly improved  how often does that happen? Maybe the whole blame everything bad on covid as to quality/service is becoming passe!


My favorite Red Lobster meal is the crab linguini Alfredo. So good, but so bad for me. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well, I ran to a new boutique I seen when dh and I were out and about yesterday to see if I could find a dress. Sadly, if your not a size 2, you can't shop there


One of the reasons I hate clothes shopping.


----------



## macraven

I am not fond of shoe or clothes shopping.
Maybe more so than charade.

I recently did give away all the clothes I knew I would never wear again so my closet is not that full.


Did go through my shoe rack also.
My closet is a lot lighter now.

I am not a clothes shopper still.

Never found it fun to do as always needed to try items  on in the store

I have no idea why I never had that shopping bug.
My parental units were addicted to clothing and shoe stores and would spend hours at it

All my sons were mall rats and would spend hours in the stores.
As adults, they still are shoppers.

I don’t know any man that has a dozen different types of shoes.


----------



## schumigirl

*And we have a celebration today.........

keishashadow........it`s a birthday celebration for our lovely Janet who is 21 again today.......I`m lucky to be able to call Janet a very good friend, so I`m wishing her a very  and hope you have a wonderful day which I know you will.....*













































​


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. I just got finished watching Xanadu. Such a guilty pleasure for me. Well, at least the music is good.  I was sad to hear the news about Olivia today.
> 
> I finished up my classes last night, so I have a 2 week break before fall semester starts. I'm just waiting for my last grades to post.
> 
> 
> I hope you had better luck shoe shopping than I did. I'm thinking of going to the Skechers outlet on Friday. Only problem is that it's a 2 hour drive.
> 
> 
> My favorite fast food was Pollo Tropical when we lived in FL. It was actually a fairly healthy choice.
> 
> 
> I don't know much about running, but that sounds really good to me. I'll never be a runner. I have arthritis in my knees.
> 
> 
> Beautiful sunrise. I am rarely up in time to see one.
> 
> 
> My favorite Red Lobster meal is the crab linguini Alfredo. So good, but so bad for me.
> 
> One of the reasons I hate clothes shopping.




Xanadu is such a wonderfully camp movie, you can`t help but love it. 

Yes, I`m not a runner, never have been, never will be, but his times are excellent for anyone, not least someone who hasn`t been running very long. He`s talking of doing a marathon next year if he can........you can apply for the London Marathon, but it`s a lottery if you get a place or not. 

Enjoy your two weeks off before starting up again!! 




macraven said:


> I am not fond of shoe or clothes shopping.
> Maybe more so than charade.
> 
> I recently did give away all the clothes I knew I would never wear again so my closet is not that full.
> 
> 
> Did go through my shoe rack also.
> My closet is a lot lighter now.
> 
> I am not a clothes shopper still.
> 
> Never found it fun to do as always needed to try items  on in the store
> 
> I have no idea why I never had that shopping bug.
> My parental units were addicted to clothing and shoe stores and would spend hours at it
> 
> All my sons were mall rats and would spend hours in the stores.
> As adults, they still are shoppers.
> 
> I don’t know any man that has a dozen different types of shoes.



I do love having a good clearout of clothes! I do keep stuff I like and wear a lot, but do get rid of a lot now and again. 

Detest shoe shopping, but don`t mind clothes shopping so much.....both in stores and online as things are so easy to send back.....the courier comes back to collect any returns at a time to suit you, so it`s ideal. 

No, my two aren`t shoppers either, although Tom is very patient when I`m shopping and is a joy to have with me when we do shop for clothes together. And no, he has maybe 4 pairs of dress shoes, so I agree, not all men have loads of shoes. 




It is gorgeous again this morning!!! What a view!!!








We have another hot day (for us) today again......ain`t gonna win no competitions, but it`ll be beautiful and we`ll enjoy this mini heatwave again, might only reach the low 80`s, which I gather some don`t consider hot .....but we`ll take it!!!

Will be grilling out for dinner tonight, chicken skewers will be prominent, and we`ll see what else we opt to eat. Salad and spicy couscous I`m sure will be on offer too. 

After tea, will have some croissants and fruit........I have some marmalade that the lady from the farm made, always a treat! I`m going to try make some lemon curd this weekend, not sure how it`ll turn out, but will give it a bash. 

So, early venture out shopping.....cannot seem to find the strappy shoe I`m after......it isn`t the end of the world if I don`t but would be nice. 
























Happy Tequila Tuesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, back to this view today, but that’s okay.  Still here before the actual sunrise at 6 minutes after 6am today.  And a hot one.  84 degrees when I left the home, and was oh so muggy feeling.  Lots of h words today.  Hazy, Hot, Humid, and a Happy birthday to Keisha!  Party time!   

Oh, and wouldn’t you know.  It’s a Tuesday.  So, Keisha, 
 

Hehe, the day Mac can make her Taco Bell run.  No pizza there yet.  But at least other on menu for now.  

So, let’s eat a taco or two, and wish Keisha a very happy birthday.  

Most terrific Taco Tuesday all.  

T minus 4. Counting down until that wee hour flight.


----------



## schumigirl

Well, didn`t get shoes......didn`t want to end up being 8 foot tall and crippled, if I had bought what was on show that`s how I would have ended up! Will try another store I like tomorrow.

Had my friend`s little Granddaughter for an hour or so today, took her down to the beach for some ice cream before dropping her back off at my friend`s house. 

The beach is glorious looking at it, and almost deserted at this end, other end where the tourists visit and locals too is much busier. 










Got a million of these pictures....we are very lucky to live in such a gorgeous and photogenic area.

And this time next week we`ll be in Scotland....home of the most spectacular sunsets, hopefully the weather will work in our favourite especially as my cousin from Long Island will be there too. Managed to add in an extra night which will be nice. 

Time for lunch, almost 1pm.....I resisted getting ice cream with Elise......hungry now!!


----------



## Robo56

Good Tuesday morning everyone  








schumigirl said:


> A very Happy Birthday to your lovely husband Robbie.......
> 
> Yes, our men don`t like fuss do they, but they deserve it......hope he has a wonderful day with you and friends.....



Thank you Schumi.




schumigirl said:


> And glad your sister is improving.....good to hear that news. I agree, time spent with family is very precious.



She is doing a lot better.



schumigirl said:


> And happy new hair and feet!!! You`ll be glamorous and dancing at the same time......



Nothing better than salon time. Does make one feel pampered for sure.




macraven said:


> Happy Birthday to your main squeeze Robbie!
> Let there be cake and red balloons for him!


Thanks Mac. Hope you and your hubby are doing lots better.

That sounds like a pretty severe storm  to do that much damage. I hope the clean up is fast. Happy birthday to your Mister! I hope the little party you have planned goes well. We always need to have more reasons to celebrate and get together. It creates great memories!

Thank you  Pumpkin we have gotten all the storm clean up done. Hubby’s party was nice.



Lynne G said:


> A very happy birthday to Robo’s DH. Hope his family lunch was enjoyed, and glad he likes that different doctor. Ack, if our times don’t match up, but maybe another time. I do enjoy our talks over coffee.


Thank you Lynne. I was sorry to see our times would not work. Our coffee chats are nice.




Lynne G said:


> Pool was so lovely. Now back home.


Nice looking pool for a day cooling off.




Charade67 said:


> Thinking of going shoe shopping tomorrow. Not my favorite thing to do, but I have been wearing my "Baby Yoda" Crocs almost every day since I started having problems with my toe. I need to get some real shoes.


Good luck being sent your way for shoe shopping.




macraven said:


> Their deli section always catches my eye after i hit their bakery


Publix has nice baked goods. The Publix by us has the best subs I have every had.



macraven said:


> Only times I go out is to the private ladies gym in town
> I had to take a pass on it until I had a doc release that i was covid free
> Started back to it yesterday.


Great to hear you are feeling well enough to get back to the gym.




keishashadow said:


> Hello sunshines, I’m baaaack, in black after my crew ran the mr & I ragged. We ate, and ate, then ate some more. I’m at the point I don’t want to look at a carb


Good to see you back. Nice picture of you and your family.




keishashadow said:


> Happy, happy to your mr!



Thank you.



Charade67 said:


> Hi everyone. Long day today. This morning I took my final anatomy test. I needed 82/150 and scored 138, so a solid A in that class.


Congratulations on your anatomy test score.




schumigirl said:


> So, it wasn`t a half marathon he was running after all...it was a 10K race with over 1,300 runners registered. Kyle came in 106th out of them with a time just over 40 minutes. First 3 runners who are more than amateurs but not quite professionals who don`t do much else excpet run, all came in at just over 30 minutes, so around 10 minutes difference from the winners and with a time he was exceptionally happy with.


That’s impressive for someone that has not been running long. He sounds like a natural.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well, I ran to a new boutique I seen when dh and I were out and about yesterday to see if I could find a dress. Sadly, if your not a size 2, you can't shop there Then they wonder why they don't have enough business  It is sooo frustrating. I'm in what I'm finding out is " mid-size " and I'm definitely an apple shape  and float between sizes. So finding something to look good but that doesn't look like I'm preggers or like I'm an 80 yr old lady


That’s sounds  like a few boutiques around here.



Charade67 said:


> I finished up my classes last night, so I have a 2 week break before fall semester starts. I'm just waiting for my last grades to post.


Enjoy your break.


Happy Birthday Janet





Hubby’s birthday lunch was so nice Sunday. We enjoyed all the kiddos visiting. Hubby picked his meal. It was a Southern meal. Meatloaf, mashed potatoes, gravy, green beans, sliced tomatoes, angel eggs, yeast rolls. Everyone ate it up. He wanted a pineapple unpside down cake too. Had planned on the strawberry chantilly cake, but he wanted pineapple upside down cake so I made 2 of those.

He had such a good time. There was a lot of love and laughter. Perfect birthday for him.

I made a lasagna yesterday. Texted son and daughter in law to come by and take some home.

It has continued to be hot and humid here.

Did get up to my offfice to get some paperwork done yesterday. Things had piled up a bit.

Getting ready to head out to watch little J this morning.

Have a wonderful Tuesday everyone.


----------



## macraven

party all day long today Sis!
let the family treat you like a queen.

Today you are on the pedestal at your house
Live it up and eat cake all day long!


----------



## Lynne G

Have fun with little J, Robo.  What fun he will have.  And nice your DH had such a good time for his birthday.  

That sun is shining.  Feels like 94 degrees.  Will certainly feeling like over 100 this afternoon.  Real temp high is 97.  So darn humid.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Tuesday morning everyone
> View attachment 692106
> 
> View attachment 692110
> 
> View attachment 692111
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Schumi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is doing a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing better than salon time. Does make one feel pampered for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mac. Hope you and your hubby are doing lots better.
> 
> That sounds like a pretty severe storm  to do that much damage. I hope the clean up is fast. Happy birthday to your Mister! I hope the little party you have planned goes well. We always need to have more reasons to celebrate and get together. It creates great memories!
> 
> Thank you  Pumpkin we have gotten all the storm clean up done. Hubby’s party was nice.
> 
> 
> Thank you Lynne. I was sorry to see our times would not work. Our coffee chats are nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking pool for a day cooling off.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck being sent your way for shoe shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> Publix has nice baked goods. The Publix by us has the best subs I have every had.
> 
> 
> Great to hear you are feeling well enough to get back to the gym.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you back. Nice picture of you and your family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your anatomy test score.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s impressive for someone that has not been running long. He sounds like a natural.
> 
> 
> That’s sounds  like a few boutiques around here.
> 
> 
> Enjoy your break.
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Janet
> View attachment 692105
> View attachment 692107
> View attachment 692112
> 
> 
> Hubby’s birthday lunch was so nice Sunday. We enjoyed all the kiddos visiting. Hubby picked his meal. It was a Southern meal. Meatloaf, mashed potatoes, gravy, green beans, sliced tomatoes, angel eggs, yeast rolls. Everyone ate it up. He wanted a pineapple unpside down cake too. Had planned on the strawberry chantilly cake, but he wanted pineapple upside down cake so I made 2 of those.
> 
> He had such a good time. There was a lot of love and laughter. Perfect birthday for him.
> 
> I made a lasagna yesterday. Texted son and daughter in law to come by and take some home.
> 
> It has continued to be hot and humid here.
> 
> Did get up to my offfice to get some paperwork done yesterday. Things had piled up a bit.
> 
> Getting ready to head out to watch little J this morning.
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday everyone.
> 
> View attachment 692108




Glad to hear your sister is doing much better Robbie.....must have been such a worry for you at the time. 

Thanks, I think he is a natural, now he wishes he had taken it up as a youngster. Heck he could have been an Olympian by now......lol......

Enjoy your time with the little one today Robbie....they certainly keep us young at that age!! 




macraven said:


> party all day long today Sis!
> let the family treat you like a queen.
> 
> Today you are on the pedestal at your house
> Live it up and eat cake all day long!


 Janet`s family really do know how to party and celebrate well!!! 

I like the eat cake all day part.......lol......





I`ve just had the first plums off the tree this afternoon. They are so sweet and thankfully not too many birds have attacked them so they are mostly whole. The ones that drop are always attractive to the animals wandering around the trees. 

Need a cold drink now....but will be lemonade this afternoon, not the new Gin of the month which finally arrived today....... 

Different mixers always come with the selected gin for that month and snacks from the area. This month it`s from Cornwall, so we have clotted cream fudge and local flavoured nuts.....we`ll enjoy one of those cocktails at the weekend I think.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all.  Woke up to the mr‘s words of wisdom to be careful getting out of bed due to my ‘elderly, brittle bones’.  um, ok then      Interesting take on wishing one HB.

He’s off on a walk in this humid mess, then he promised to return to make a nice breakfast.  Youngest DS will be bopping around pre work, need to remind him to save some bacon For him.



Charade67 said:


> My favorite fast food was Pollo Tropical when we lived in FL. It was actually a fairly healthy choice.


didn’t know u lived in FL for a time. Sweet.  I’ve seen that stand in kissimmee.  not sure I’d like the seasoning…was told it’s a strong citrus sort? Afraid it might have cilantro in it, my nemesis in most south of the border food 


Charade67 said:


> My favorite Red Lobster meal is the crab linguini Alfredo. So good, but so bad for me.


It seems very popular.  So rich looking, could never wrap my head around Alfredo or other white sauces for some reason.  picky re Mac & cheese too if it falls in that category


macraven said:


> I am not fond of shoe or clothes shopping.
> Maybe more so than charade.


I consider it my favorite sport 


macraven said:


> I don’t know any man that has a dozen different types of shoes.


pretty sure at least one of my DS has far more, bit of a sneaker head.  I tease him for wearing a hideous pair of Kanye west shoes in the parks…can only describe as white crocs on steroids,  I swear his feet look like giant goat hoofs.  

Let’s just say he got the last laugh when the rains came thru repeatedly in disney.  he didn’t have wet socks or ruined sneakers when we waded thru water in the parks nearly up to our knees in spots.

i kept thinking of snakes  in the area with heavy foliage in animal kingdom.   didn’t help we had seen multiple small black ones scurrying around the ground near our feet when waiting for GD to come down a slide at typhoon lagoon.


schumigirl said:


> He`s talking of doing a marathon next year if he can........you can apply for the London Marathon, but it`s a lottery if you get a place or not.


the prestigious ones are so popular.  Know many who have been trying to book the various offerings at WDW, difficult even if you buy the running club membership I’m told.


Lynne G said:


> Ah, back to this view today, but that’s okay. Still here before the actual sunrise at 6 minutes after 6am today. And a hot one.


i don’t mind the heat, it’s the unexpected persistent humidity & rain we’ve had that is making it miserable here. 

seems like you’ve been at office a lot, did they adjust your remote working schedule?


schumigirl said:


> Had my friend`s little Granddaughter for an hour or so today, took her down to the beach for some ice cream before dropping her back off at my friend`s house.


ice cream makes everything better .  Sounds like fun.  must saw I’ve never seen beaches with that specific color of golden hued sand, beautiful


Robo56 said:


> Hubby’s birthday lunch was so nice Sunday. We enjoyed all the kiddos visiting. Hubby picked his meal. It was a Southern meal. Meatloaf, mashed potatoes, gravy, green beans, sliced tomatoes, angel eggs, yeast rolls. Everyone ate it up. He wanted a pineapple unpside down cake too. Had planned on the strawberry chantilly cake, but he wanted pineapple upside down cake so I made 2 of those.


sounds like an amazing meal.  will say, you must make an out of this world meatloaf for it to be requested for a birthday meal!!!

Here, only one of my family members will Touch Meatloaf.  Not just mine, which i think is rather tasty, any version.   Same with pineapple upside down cake.   


macraven said:


> party all day long today Sis!
> let the family treat you like a queen.
> 
> Today you are on the pedestal at your house
> Live it up and eat cake all day long!


Thanks, i’m all caked out lol.  More of a savory indulger lately.  the mr & GD are kidnapping me for dinner out somewhere.  Hoping for a nice, rare steak.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Morning all.  Woke up to the mr‘s words of wisdom to be careful getting out of bed due to my ‘elderly, brittle bones’.  um, ok then      Interesting take on wishing one HB.
> 
> He’s off on a walk in this humid mess, then he promised to return to make a nice breakfast.  Youngest DS will be bopping around pre work, need to remind him to save some bacon For him.
> 
> 
> didn’t know u lived in FL for a time. Sweet.  I’ve seen that stand in kissimmee.  not sure I’d like the seasoning…was told it’s a strong citrus sort? Afraid it might have cilantro in it, my nemesis in most south of the border food
> 
> It seems very popular.  So rich looking, could never wrap my head around Alfredo or other white sauces for some reason.  picky re Mac & cheese too if it falls in that category
> 
> I consider it my favorite sport
> 
> pretty sure at least one of my DS has far more, bit of a sneaker head.  I tease him for wearing a hideous pair of Kanye west shoes in the parks…can only describe as white crocs on steroids,  I swear his feet look like giant goat hoofs.
> 
> Let’s just say he got the last laugh when the rains came thru repeatedly in disney.  he didn’t have wet socks or ruined sneakers when we waded thru water in the parks nearly up to our knees in spots.
> 
> i kept thinking of snakes  in the area with heavy foliage in animal kingdom.   didn’t help we had seen multiple small black ones scurrying around the ground near our feet when waiting for GD to come down a slide at typhoon lagoon.
> 
> the prestigious ones are so popular.  Know many who have been trying to book the various offerings at WDW, difficult even if you buy the running club membership I’m told.
> 
> i don’t mind the heat, it’s the unexpected persistent humidity & rain we’ve had that is making it miserable here.
> 
> seems like you’ve been at office a lot, did they adjust your remote working schedule?
> 
> ice cream makes everything better .  Sounds like fun.  must saw I’ve never seen beaches with that specific color of golden hued sand, beautiful
> 
> sounds like an amazing meal.  will say, you must make an out of this world meatloaf for it to be requested for a birthday meal!!!
> 
> Here, only one of my family members will Touch Meatloaf.  Not just mine, which i think is rather tasty, any version.   Same with pineapple upside down cake.
> 
> Thanks, i’m all caked out lol.  More of a savory indulger lately.  the mr & GD are kidnapping me for dinner out somewhere.  Hoping for a nice, rare steak.



lol.....that`s funny!! Maybe not wise, but funny.......

Our beach does seem to change colour at times, depending on the time of day, but it usually does look pretty and not a dull sand. Is there such a thing as dull sand.......????

Hope you get your rare steak tonight......sounds good to me!! Have a great evening...





We did manage to grill out tonight, chicken skewers and Lamb shish kebabs and both hot and spicy. Made a fruity spicy Moroccan style couscous which worked nicely together, especially with the lamb. 

Sitting opposite each other on both sofas, laptop on our knees listening to music and chatting the night away.......ideal Tuesday! 

Need to head back out tomorrow for shoes........not looking forward to that, doubt I`m going to get what I`m looking for. 

Feel like some tonic water.......


----------



## macraven

Is the birthday party still in high gear for keisha?

Keep celebrating your day until midnight!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well, it's a beautiful taco Tuesday here.  The sun is shinning, the wind is at a minimum (for now).

Busier day at work today.  Our health and safety gal is in our office this week for her yearly visit to update everyone and things around here.  So she is keeping me busy with lots of admin tasks.  It's nice to have a little more estrogen and another woman wandering around the office.  

Well, it's now almost home time, and I'm finally getting around to stopping in!  



schumigirl said:


> We have another hot day (for us) today again......ain`t gonna win no competitions, but it`ll be beautiful and we`ll enjoy this mini heatwave again, might only reach the low 80`s, which I gather some don`t consider hot .....but we`ll take it!!!


No records for us either lol and I'm ok with that!  I know you are like me and will take all the nice weather days we get. 


Lynne G said:


> T minus 4. Counting down until that wee hour flight.





schumigirl said:


> And this time next week we`ll be in Scotland....home of the most spectacular sunsets, hopefully the weather will work in our favourite especially as my cousin from Long Island will be there too. Managed to add in an extra night which will be nice.


It is definitely beautiful there.  Enjoy all your time there.  


Robo56 said:


> Getting ready to head out to watch little J this morning.


Have a fun day with J!  


keishashadow said:


> Morning all


Happy Birthday!!!!   

Well, I should shuffle the last few papers on my desk!

Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha party on!

Having rain, with my phone flashing lightning in the area.  I guess.  Have not heard thunder, but do hear our AC still running. Yeah. Still 80 degrees out.  

Should break the heat wave tomorrow.  Guess camel will enjoy the 86 degeee day, instead of one in the 90’s we have had in the past week.  

Noisy vehicle just last by.  .  

Light on, with cloud cover and raining, dark out.  Hope all have a most peaceful night.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Nothing much going on here today. I bought my first Christmas gift today. Dh collects pins, so I bought the Haunted Mansion pin I saw on Shop Disney. I'm also working on a couple of gifts for the therapists I work for. Remember Lucy's psychiatric booth in the Peanuts comics? I'm doing that in cross stitch, but instead of "psychiatric help"  I will use their business names, and instead of "The doctor is in" I will use " (name) is in". I just hope I can get them finished before Christmas. 



macraven said:


> I am not fond of shoe or clothes shopping.
> Maybe more so than charade.


I think I would like shopping better if I wore smaller size clothes and didn't have wide feet. 



schumigirl said:


> Xanadu is such a wonderfully camp movie, you can`t help but love it.


I think I may need to purchase a copy.



schumigirl said:


> It is gorgeous again this morning!!! What a view!!!


It always looks so beautiful and peaceful.



schumigirl said:


> Well, didn`t get shoes......didn`t want to end up being 8 foot tall and crippled


I don't even buy low heels anymore. I live in flats. 



Robo56 said:


> Good luck being sent your way for shoe shopping.


Thank you. I didn't have any luck locally, so I will try the Skechers outlet on Friday.



Robo56 said:


> angel eggs


Is this another name for deviled eggs or something different?



keishashadow said:


> didn’t know u lived in FL for a time. Sweet. I’ve seen that stand in kissimmee. not sure I’d like the seasoning…was told it’s a strong citrus sort? Afraid it might have cilantro in it, my nemesis in most south of the border food


We were in the Miami/Ft. Lauderdale area from 1997-2003. B was born in Coral Springs, Fl. 
I don't remember a strong citrus taste or cilantro from Pollo Tropical, but I haven't eaten there in years. I would always get a grilled chicken breast, black beans with rice, and plantains.  I'm craving some now. 

I'm a little late to the party, but Happy Birthday! Hope you had a great day.


----------



## macraven

It’s been a long day for me but i made it here before midnight 
Woot!

I made the most pathetic dinner tonight
I am not the best cook but i do try my best to fix something different every once in awhile.


I found a recipe online that was a one pot dinner 
Cut up chicken with using asparagus can soup and baked it in the oven

Usually Mr Mac will eat any meal that has chicken in it
His only comment about dinner this evening was don’t bother saving the leftovers…

He ate but he did say please make this a one and done meal

Yea, I really stubbed my toe on tonight’s dinner…


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Is the birthday party still in high gear for keisha?
> 
> Keep celebrating your day until midnight!!




The keisha`s are a family that celebrates the right way!!!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well, it's a beautiful taco Tuesday here.  The sun is shinning, the wind is at a minimum (for now).
> 
> Busier day at work today.  Our health and safety gal is in our office this week for her yearly visit to update everyone and things around here.  So she is keeping me busy with lots of admin tasks.  It's nice to have a little more estrogen and another woman wandering around the office.
> 
> Well, it's now almost home time, and I'm finally getting around to stopping in!
> 
> 
> No records for us either lol and I'm ok with that!  I know you are like me and will take all the nice weather days we get.
> 
> 
> 
> It is definitely beautiful there.  Enjoy all your time there.
> 
> Have a fun day with J!
> 
> Happy Birthday!!!!
> 
> Well, I should shuffle the last few papers on my desk!
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!




I never missed the Health & Safety folks once I got out of the Explosives Industry......they were all grey suits who had no sense of humour at all!! I always thought it might be a nice field to venture off into, if only to change that certain type. I`m sure it`s much better now.

Yes, we enjoy it while we can don`t we.....it could be gone tomorrow.......lol......






Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Nothing much going on here today. I bought my first Christmas gift today. Dh collects pins, so I bought the Haunted Mansion pin I saw on Shop Disney. I'm also working on a couple of gifts for the therapists I work for. Remember Lucy's psychiatric booth in the Peanuts comics? I'm doing that in cross stitch, but instead of "psychiatric help"  I will use their business names, and instead of "The doctor is in" I will use " (name) is in". I just hope I can get them finished before Christmas.
> 
> 
> I think I would like shopping better if I wore smaller size clothes and didn't have wide feet.
> 
> 
> I think I may need to purchase a copy.
> 
> 
> It always looks so beautiful and peaceful.
> 
> 
> I don't even buy low heels anymore. I live in flats.
> 
> 
> Thank you. I didn't have any luck locally, so I will try the Skechers outlet on Friday.
> 
> 
> Is this another name for deviled eggs or something different?
> 
> 
> We were in the Miami/Ft. Lauderdale area from 1997-2003. B was born in Coral Springs, Fl.
> I don't remember a strong citrus taste or cilantro from Pollo Tropical, but I haven't eaten there in years. I would always get a grilled chicken breast, black beans with rice, and plantains.  I'm craving some now.
> 
> I'm a little late to the party, but Happy Birthday! Hope you had a great day.



Xanadu is a dvd you have to get for you own viewing!!! 

It is a beautiful area....very peaceful and tranquil, we`ve always lived beside the sea and not sure I`d want to change that. 

I do like a heel of some kind, but my problem feet don`t make it easy. I do have some pairs of shoes that have large heels, but that`s for when I only have to walk to the car, get dropped off at the restaurant right at the door and picked up again......I love those shoes, but not if I have to walk! 

I`m not supposed to wear anything completely flat, it gives me so much pain, so everything has a lift in them, like trainers and my walking shoes, or sandals all have a slight wedge....like the "dressy" crocs.....which aren`t the slightest bit dressy......but they are good for where my feet need to be. 

Hope you find something though.





macraven said:


> It’s been a long day for me but i made it here before midnight
> Woot!
> 
> I made the most pathetic dinner tonight
> I am not the best cook but i do try my best to fix something different every once in awhile.
> 
> 
> I found a recipe online that was a one pot dinner
> Cut up chicken with using asparagus can soup and baked it in the oven
> 
> Usually Mr Mac will eat any meal that has chicken in it
> His only comment about dinner this evening was don’t bother saving the leftovers…
> 
> He ate but he did say please make this a one and done meal
> 
> Yea, I really stubbed my toe on tonight’s dinner…



lol....love when our men are honest!!! You lost me at Asparagus.......

You have had a busy day, so hope you slept well!!






But, we have another mini heatwave for the next few days anyway. Won`t be the 40c+ we had last month, but it`ll do us just nicely. And not a breeze to cool it down slightly.......after shopping this morning, we`ll be slouching in the garden together the rest of the day........

Workmen finished last night, so we now don`t have a pond which I`m so pleased about, I hated it. Took up so much space, it doesn`t look brilliant right now, but it will once the grass has properly attached itself and grows a little. So, it`ll be peaceful again.

I think it`ll be grilling for dinner again........lots of salad to pick at too. The store we`re going to this morning is near a butcher we don`t go to very often, but they do have amazing steaks from their own cows, so might pick up 2 nice steaks there.

Trying again for shoes......not fun at all.

But, gorgeous morning here again......sun is blistering so will need some sunscreen today again.
























 


Have a wonderful Wednesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Omg, my hair is that oh so puffy.  Was so humid with damp feeling from the rain last night. But a pep in my step as commuted fast enough.  Darn bus, don’t care if I have to speed up to go through that yellow light you are also doing.  Though, why is that pep in step?  Woot is right camel.  We’ll hello there. 



Can you guess today?  Woot woot a Wednesday.  You know the very hump feeling of a day, that this week is half over.  And for me, shortest week day routine in awhile.  Yep, Friday feeling for me.  As weekend fun and tomorrow, beach day fun.  Woot!

W’s today, weather.  Yeah. close enough to 90 the high temp, will be a very muggy day, then a cold front arrives later today, so will be rocking and rolling with more needed rain in the wee hours, into early Thursday, to make the next two days after a high of 90 tomorrow, not only with lower 80’s highs, but low humidity.  Even better?  Predicting that full day of sun for Saturday.  Should hopefully be clear as we take off an hour before sunrise.  Woot!  

Most wonderful Wednesday all.


----------



## schumigirl

Gosh, so quiet on here today.....

Didn`t get shoes after all.....did find one pair I thought might work, but after 3 steps I knew they weren`t for me! 










But, did pick up a few Christmas presents.....right place at the right time!! 

Went out for our Wednesday lunch with some friends.....we sat inside in the pub as it is boiling hot and aircon is nicer when we`re eating. We mostly had salads, Tom and I shared a seafood platter.....I got all the oysters!!! So, I don`t think we`ll need dinner tonight, but have some chicken skewers in case we do get peckish later. 

It is gorgeous here again, we are enjoying this tranquility sitting outside......mostly in the shade I have to say......but lovely all the same. And the plums on the trees are ripening faster than usual, we`ll need to get picking them soon....so juicy too.

Pot of tea time though......


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all!  



macraven said:


> Is the birthday party still in high gear for keisha?
> 
> Keep celebrating your day until midnight!!


I’m going for the whole week lol. Took the ‘lil along with us to TX roadhouse.  Rarely get ribs out, that steak combo called to me yum



Enough leftovers for dinner tonight.  Well, going for late lunch after my annual mammo & before the mr & I go forth for early evening appt at dentist. Taking togetherness to new heights, both starting new crowns together 


Charade67 said:


> so I bought the Haunted Mansion pin I saw on Shop Disney.


You chose wisely


macraven said:


> Yea, I really stubbed my toe on tonight’s dinner


Always an E for effort.  II generally avoid most new recipes that have canned soup in them. 

Like the all receipe and taste of home websites for quick, new ideas


schumigirl said:


> like the "dressy" crocs.....which aren`t the slightest bit dressy


Bring me my dressy crocs…that phrase still gets a belly laugh from my family hmmph


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all!
> 
> 
> I’m going for the whole week lol. Took the ‘lil along with us to TX roadhouse.  Rarely get ribs out, that steak combo called to me yum
> 
> View attachment 692440
> 
> Enough leftovers for dinner tonight.  Well, going for late lunch after my annual mammo & before the mr & I go forth for early evening appt at dentist. Taking togetherness to new heights, both starting new crowns together
> 
> You chose wisely
> 
> Always an E for effort.  II generally avoid most new recipes that have canned soup in them.
> 
> Like the all receipe and taste of home websites for quick, new ideas
> 
> Bring me my dressy crocs…that phrase still gets a belly laugh from my family hmmph



Oh heck.....that looks good!!! Minus the baked potatoes of course for me.....lol.....steak, shrimp and ribs!!! Glad you had such a lovely meal and lovely company too of course......

Oh everytime I wear my dressy crocs I have a giggle about us naming them such......I said it once in front of a friend who didn`t know the story, her face was a picture when I asked where my dressy crocs were........complete amazement and bewilderment on her face.....then I explained......she got it. This is a woman who is like Gloria from Modern Family....always in high heels wherever she goes!! 

Hope your appointments go swell.....love the dual appointments at the dentist!!!!!

Yes, welcome to the retired couple`s club.....dual appointments is the new normal now......lol......





It`s hot. 

There is a little breeze but not enough to cool us down. The beaches are mobbed today which is nice to see, all the cafe`s, pubs, restaurants and other businesses will be thrilled with this heatwave. 

Still in the garden, Tom did grill some chicken skewers, we`ve kinda nibbled on them, but we did fill up on some plums from the trees....oops. 

Must be some pollen around, itchy eyes tonight. We were going to go to the Cricket Club for someone`s birthday party there, but neither of us can be bothered to go and move. A lot of the village will be there, so we won`t be missed and don`t really know the man too well anyway. 

Cold drink time.........


----------



## Charade67

So bored today. I had very little to do a work and tried to stretch it as long as I could. Thankfully just 20 minutes left in my day. 



schumigirl said:


> like the "dressy" crocs..


I have to ask - what is a dressy croc?



keishashadow said:


> Enough leftovers for dinner tonight. Well, going for late lunch after my annual mammo & before the mr & I go forth for early evening appt at dentist. Taking togetherness to new heights, both starting new crowns together


Food looks good. Dental  visits are something we never do together. Dh needs about 4 crowns. He has horrible teeth. I’ve never even had a filling. 



keishashadow said:


> You chose wisely


I bought the pin yesterday morning because it said low stock. Yesterday evening I was going to show it to B, but it was no longer on the website. So glad I didn’t decide to wait any longer. 


Now I have 15 minutes left. Can this day be any slower?


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> So bored today. I had very little to do a work and tried to stretch it as long as I could. Thankfully just 20 minutes left in my day.
> 
> 
> I have to ask - what is a dressy croc?
> 
> 
> Food looks good. Dental  visits are something we never do together. Dh needs about 4 crowns. He has horrible teeth. I’ve never even had a filling.
> 
> 
> I bought the pin yesterday morning because it said low stock. Yesterday evening I was going to show it to B, but it was no longer on the website. So glad I didn’t decide to wait any longer.
> 
> 
> Now I have 15 minutes left. Can this day be any slower?



lol....it`s anything but dressy!!!

It`s a Croc Patricia......and it has a little wedge instead of the ugly clumpy dump ones.



I never wear flip flops as they are so bad for your feet, but these one`s are ok on my feet as it raises the heel which I need. 

But, Janet and I named them "dressy" crocs....for the simple irony they aren`t. But, they certainly look better than the original croc.


----------



## Charade67

I never would have guessed that was a Croc. They’re actually kind of cute.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I never would have guessed that was a Croc. They’re actually kind of cute.



They are prettier than most, but the arch support works so well for me, something I could never get with a flip flop.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's great when we see it's hump day!  We seem to have some warmer weather here again...and I'll take it!  Nights are cool as we are in August now - so that is not unusual.  It's a little early for the cool nights...but I can't control the weather.  

Busy day here again.  I seem to have the shiny squirrel syndrome seems to have hit me.  I can't stay focused.  

Not much happening here.,  The health and safety gal is keeping me busy with paperwork with updating all the shop guys safety things.  

I did get for a walk last night.  Also had to give the youngest ds a haircut.  His hair grows so fast.  Momma is going to need to invest in a new pair of clippers again soon.  Maybe if I don't, they will be forced to actually go to a salon to get haircuts  lol

Well, I just thought I would make a quick pop in...off to update more binders and folders.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Tom did grill some chicken skewers, we`ve kinda nibbled on them, but we did fill up on some plums from the trees....oops.


Grill chicken sounds good. No food rest of night for us till glue cures.  Naturally, I’m suddenly starving 

Have bought plums twice this season that appeared ripe, fooled both times. Tasteless and somehow hard inside. I give up 

Pumpkin - Im of the mind the newer generation of clipper blades go dull very rapidly. 


Charade67 said:


> He has horrible teeth. I’ve never even had a filling.


Seriously? That’s wild. Good for you. 

The mr had an entire tooth fall out a week ago
That was crowned. I stuck it in my change purse jik. casually mentioned it during my appt.  DH told me the dentist glued it back into place, said a long shot lol 

I can’t wait to take a hot bubble bath and crawl into bed early to Watch something mindless


----------



## Lynne G

That food looks delicious, Keisha.  Good choice for your birthday dinner. Lucky GD to chow down too. Ack to dentist appointments.  Hope to say hello to ya next month.   

Hehe, dressy crocs.  I could never wear any crocs as them being too wide for my almost narrow feet.  Why I can’t usually wear wider sneakers either.  Stick with Nike, as they tend to run more narrow. Though may be bad for feet, I live in flip flops most of the time.  But if any kind of walking, I do wear my sneakers.  

Dark out and so glad alarm is now off.  Yay for me.  Though may still be up that early enough out.  Came home and took a dinner time nap.  But now enjoying my evening tea, after a little later dinner.   

Sue, hope all is going well and you are having a fabulous time.  

Light on, even in this early evening.  May all have a most restful  sleep.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's great when we see it's hump day!  We seem to have some warmer weather here again...and I'll take it!  Nights are cool as we are in August now - so that is not unusual.  It's a little early for the cool nights...but I can't control the weather.
> 
> Busy day here again.  I seem to have the shiny squirrel syndrome seems to have hit me.  I can't stay focused.
> 
> Not much happening here.,  The health and safety gal is keeping me busy with paperwork with updating all the shop guys safety things.
> 
> I did get for a walk last night.  Also had to give the youngest ds a haircut.  His hair grows so fast.  Momma is going to need to invest in a new pair of clippers again soon.  Maybe if I don't, they will be forced to actually go to a salon to get haircuts  lol
> 
> Well, I just thought I would make a quick pop in...off to update more binders and folders.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!




Glad you got to get out your walk last night, it`s just too hot here right now, even in the evenings. Our mornings are definitely getting cooler, but only very, very early. 

Your kids are lucky you have a talent for hairdressing......during lockdown I did do Kyle`s but had to cut his, it was a hit or miss how decent it turned out. He didn`t care though as no one would see anyway. But, he was glad when barbers did open back up. 

Tom`s I do with the clippers....can`t go wrong there. Had them for so many years I can`t even remember us buying them, but never used them till lockdown started.

Shiny squirrel syndrome.....lol.....





keishashadow said:


> Grill chicken sounds good. No food rest of night for us till glue cures.  Naturally, I’m suddenly starving
> 
> Have bought plums twice this season that appeared ripe, fooled both times. Tasteless and somehow hard inside. I give up
> 
> Pumpkin - Im of the mind the newer generation of clipper blades go dull very rapidly.
> 
> Seriously? That’s wild. Good for you.
> 
> The mr had an entire tooth fall out a week ago
> That was crowned. I stuck it in my change purse jik. casually mentioned it during my appt.  DH told me the dentist glued it back into place, said a long shot lol
> 
> I can’t wait to take a hot bubble bath and crawl into bed early to Watch something mindless



You`ll be spoiled for choice finding something mindless to watch!!! I`m giving up on Virgin River I think....just too darn predicatable. I do like the actress in it, she was the young maid in the first AHS, Murder House. But, it`s getting boring now. 

Yes, store bought plums are being harvested far too early, even ripening them for days doesn`t soften them up. 

Always the way when you can`t eat, you find you could eat the fridge!!! Enjoy breakfast in the morning!! 





Another stunningly beautiful morning here.......some morning dew soon disappeared and the heat is already there just after 6am........

Going to walk for an hour before the beaches start filling up with folks, there wasn`t a car parking space after 9.30 yesterday morning, so we need to be smart and get there and leave before the hordes arrive with their bucket and spades......

Staying in the rest of the day, have a man coming to inspect the pond clearance, delivery of a bottle of Scottish rum which is a gift for someone and a grocery delivery.......so we`ll be in the garden all day again....lots of sunscreen will be needed! 

Barbecue for dinner tonight again......have sliced up pork fillet and will marinade those in chinese spices and sauce and skewer them, also a few chicken thighs with some caribbean marinade for them. Lunch will just be picking at some cold cuts and salads. Lots of water too. 

But, large pot of tea is brewing right now before breakfast, far too early to eat just yet. But, beautiful day ahead for us.......
























Happy Thirsty Thursday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah thirst I am.  Big pot of tea for me, too.

Woke up around 2 this morning, as heard loud enough rain, we got a good downpour in the wee hours.  Phone says a light rain falling now, but the rain must have stopped long enough ago, and this light rain now, right now it does not sound like the roads are wet.  Even with that loud enough downpour, probably dried up up fast and was sucked up by the ground which had not seen any rain in over a week.  Hourly forecast shown during the early weather news said we should be clearing out of the rain shortly, with clouds remaining until which should be a gloriously clear sky by late afternoon.  And last of the very warm days, 90 the high today.  But that clearing of the sky is from cooler air, as a cold front has set up, and for the rest of the week, low 80’s and lower humidity starting tomorrow.  And a peek at Orlando weather.  Seems hot and rain chances every day next week predicted.  Eh, most of the time that rain is late afternoon or early evening, then the rest of the day, and night is hot feeling. So we will pack our cheap plastic rain covers, and duck inside or find a dry place to wait out the rain.  Most of the time, when we have had rain during the day, it’s a one time, and done. Even with the hurricane, it only rained enough to shut down the parks early and open a little later.  But even that hurricane was gone in a few hours, and mostly came in the late night. So rain chances don’t bother us.  And like all future weather forecasts, predicted weather can change as it gets closer to real time.  But time of year, mostly hot along the Eastern coast of our country.  

And so, even with an alarm not set, I’m still an early bird.  


Yeah, most fruit, if not local, is not picked at most ripe, as needs to survive the shipping. We have had some good peaches though, and tasty watermelons, strawberries and blueberries. Not a routine plum eating family, though we have bought plums before.  I’m not fond of them, so can’t remember if they were tasty or not.  Sorry yours were icky, and not ripe Keisha.  Hate when buying produce that turns out not good tasting, and not ripe tasting right away, or not even nicely ripe tasting in a few days.  

Thus, a lazy enough day for me.  Said to little one if she still wants to go down the shore today.  She said maybe.  Don’t know her bedtime, but she’s not up yet.  So I am not sure what my agenda is today.  

Asked her if knew where bag was. She said yes.  Eh, maybe will drag mine one out of the closet later today. Maybe not.  Won’t be packing until tomorrow anyway.  Late packer I am.  

So a lazy Thursday it is.  And therefore, wishing all a most Terrific Thirsty Thursday.


----------



## Charade67

So incredibly bored today. I really have nothing to do. I keep checking to see if any more rooms open up for my stay. I’d like to get away from poolside,  but  will pack some earplugs just in case. 



keishashadow said:


> Seriously? That’s wild. Good for you.


I’m the only one in my family with good teeth. I can’t explain it. My mom, dad, and both siblings have all had dental issues. Thankfully B seems to be talking after me. She has made it almost 22 years without a cavity. 



Lynne G said:


> Hehe, dressy crocs. I could never wear any crocs as them being too wide for my almost narrow feet. Why I can’t usually wear wider sneakers either.


We are such opposites here. It’s a pain to shop for wide width shoes, but I think it is even more difficult to find narrow width. 

This day is just dragging by. I’m going to have to go find something to do.


----------



## schumigirl

Like the new avatar Charade......love Cary Grant in any movie! 





Thinking about moving inside soon. Sun has finally set and although we have garden lights strewn around and garden lamps......it`s time to head in as it is getting that little bit cooler now. Thankfully!! It`s been hot today again, and so lovely. 

Spent most of the day in the garden, ate all our meals out here and got the all clear for the pond being filled in. Man was very pompous, but he did his job, all we ask. 

Got all our expected deliveries, so just chilled out together once they were done. Nodded off at one point, glad I was in the shade. 

Food was good, pork fillet cooked beautifully on the bbq......spicy chinese flavours which were delicious. Made a no bake white chocolate cheesecake earlier, handed some into the farm with a load of plums, but the guys who work on the farm will come and do the rest.

We are enjoying a shaken not stirred martini right now.........


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, so glad a Friday is almost here.  Full moon to see, but we gave a cloudy sky, so oh well.  Have a most peacefully feeling sleep.  Friday feeling being loaded.


----------



## schumigirl

We are still being spoiled with this weather......stunning morning and already we can feel that heat. Our bedroom has South East and East facing windows so the sun is blistering when you open the blinds and drapes.....using the hairdryer is fun then!! 

But, we`ll take it as the alternative is not as nice. 

Out this morning......we did laugh, we had a refund on something we paid too much for and it`s a cheque.......don`t know when I last got a cheque....so have to go pay it in today to the bank. Didn`t want to go into town but we`ll get in early and out before it gets busy. Folks heading to the beach park in town as the beach car parks fill up so quickly in weather like this. 

Dinner will be bbq again as it`s so nice, no idea for lunch yet, will see what we feel like and might see something in town. 

But, tea is in the pot, regular breakfast tea today which is hard to beat in the morning. 

I think the weather has to change next week, typical as my cousin arrives in Scotland Tuesday morning, shame she didn`t choose this week, but will be lovely to see her again all the same. 

But...it`s the weekend.....and 3 weeks tonight is HHN opening night...
























Happy, happy Friday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Been in our news too Schumi, the much hotter weather in the UK. Yes, with electronic banking so prevalent, rarely checks are found here too.  Hope your trip to the bank is not too busy today.    

Weather for us, as will see a cooler day, 84 the high.  No matter though, not below 70 degrees In the overnight, as 72 degrees out now.  And a very noisy dog barking very loudly too now.  Still overcast, so should be a cloudy sunrise too.  But the rain is gone. And even nicer, that cold front is a high weather system, so sunglasses needed by lunchtime.  And the clear skies should last until Sunday, and drop our Friday overnight into the 60’s.  Hehe, will be wearing pants in the overnight, and will be up in the very early hours.  Excitement starting.  

Ended up no shore trip yesterday.  Very lazy start, then did errands instead.  Today?  Another lazy one.  Wash to be done, and will gas up the car.  It’s about half full,  but will give older one a full tank to take us.  He’s working when we return, so my one brother will be waiting with his car for us instead. Nice to be family chauffeured.  

So, if ever a fabulous Friday feeling, today is it.  Big smile, a most wonderful reason to be happy it’s a Friday,.  Hehe, T minus less than 24 hours.  Woot!


----------



## keishashadow

Good Friday all.  Survived the series of dr/tests well enough, woot.  Decided I’m going to flop on raft in pool as a treat for a very busy week.  We are forecast to barely reach mid 70 degrees most days for a week.  Ugh

good weekend to all :


schumigirl said:


> don`t know when I last got a cheque....so have to go pay it in today to the bank.


Thankfully, our bank has a online app where u can snap a pic of the check for mobile deposit.  Saves those errands.


----------



## macraven

Having a nice breeze today and able to sit outside on the deck
Not hot and a bit of a breeze

Had an early morning schedule for 8 am doc appointment.
simple med review of lab results and new script then sent me on my way 

I like doc visits when needles are not involved.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's fun Friday!!!!

Busy week, but I'll take it.  Our weather is beautiful and I'm soaking it all in.  The days are perfectly warm and nights are cool enough to open windows to cool the house off.  I got a couple of walks in this week as well.  I did get to whip up some cinnamon buns last night (baked them off this morning after they rose all night in the fridge).  I wanted to tend to the sourdough starter a bit, so it was time to bake off some buns this morning.  

We are planning to hit the water with the boat this weekend.  Youngest ds is working the very early morning grind, so we will wait until he gets home at 10:00 then head out for a day of fishing!  Momma is excited to spend the day out the my boys.  I'll pick up a few things tonight for snacks to munch on while we are on the water.  I wonder if dh will pack out little portable grill to do some smokies on as well.  

I'm heading home early, I have a pedicure appointment again today lol.  I don't remember getting my toes done so much in one summer!  Gotta have nice toes for next weekend at the fam jam!  

Well, it's off to shuffle a few more papers, then head out for a little pampering!

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Gotta have nice toes for next weekend at the fam jam!


I like the sound of that, going to swipe it lol. Happy toes-day! 

was happy that when i called U today to renew the mr’s AP, they also let me do jr’s too, even if not due until end of September.   

All set now if there is a rate increase lol

they couldn’t do mine that is up mid Oct tho.

not complaining at all as to the price, all three won’t be as much as one of our WDW APs (which i‘m happy to even be able to renew since they shut them down).   however…


----------



## Lynne G

Woot to pretty toes and fishing fun for Pumpkin. 

Woot to Keisha getting renewals done.  Will renew little one’s when we arrive.  Renewed mine, upgraded it, in the Spring.  She wants to upgrade too, so I guess I’ll let her., as I did.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Good Friday all.  Survived the series of dr/tests well enough, woot.  Decided I’m going to flop on raft in pool as a treat for a very busy week.  We are forecast to barely reach mid 70 degrees most days for a week.  Ugh
> 
> good weekend to all :
> 
> Thankfully, our bank has a online app where u can snap a pic of the check for mobile deposit.  Saves those errands.




I must look, well Tom will look as he does all the internet banking....I don`t have a clue!!! That does sound ideal for cheques. 

That pool flopping sounds good!!! You have had a busy week. 




macraven said:


> Having a nice breeze today and able to sit outside on the deck
> Not hot and a bit of a breeze
> 
> Had an early morning schedule for 8 am doc appointment.
> simple med review of lab results and new script then sent me on my way
> 
> I like doc visits when needles are not involved.




I agree, and I don`t mind needles....especially if someone else is getting a shot.....lol....but if you can avoid a needle, all is good. 

A breeze will be most welcome where you live mac.....




Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's fun Friday!!!!
> 
> Busy week, but I'll take it.  Our weather is beautiful and I'm soaking it all in.  The days are perfectly warm and nights are cool enough to open windows to cool the house off.  I got a couple of walks in this week as well.  I did get to whip up some cinnamon buns last night (baked them off this morning after they rose all night in the fridge).  I wanted to tend to the sourdough starter a bit, so it was time to bake off some buns this morning.
> 
> We are planning to hit the water with the boat this weekend.  Youngest ds is working the very early morning grind, so we will wait until he gets home at 10:00 then head out for a day of fishing!  Momma is excited to spend the day out the my boys.  I'll pick up a few things tonight for snacks to munch on while we are on the water.  I wonder if dh will pack out little portable grill to do some smokies on as well.
> 
> I'm heading home early, I have a pedicure appointment again today lol.  I don't remember getting my toes done so much in one summer!  Gotta have nice toes for next weekend at the fam jam!
> 
> Well, it's off to shuffle a few more papers, then head out for a little pampering!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!



Have a lovely weekend on the boat. Cinammon buns sound good, I`ve never used a sourdough starter for a base.....but not overly fond of sourdough unless I amend it slightly......have fun. 




keishashadow said:


> I like the sound of that, going to swipe it lol. Happy toes-day!
> 
> was happy that when i called U today to renew the mr’s AP, they also let me do jr’s too, even if not due until end of September.
> 
> All set now if there is a rate increase lol
> 
> they couldn’t do mine that is up mid Oct tho.
> 
> not complaining at all as to the price, all three won’t be as much as one of our WDW APs (which i‘m happy to even be able to renew since they shut them down).   however…
> 
> View attachment 693144



I love that meme.....I mentioned to someone today something similar.....won`t go out of my way for someone I don`t care for.....I know who my friends are and more importantly, which folks aren`t my friend. Life is so much easier when you know....and the ignore button helps too......  

Glad you got a couple of the AP`s sorted today......I need to check when ours are up....think it might be March next year, I have that date in my mind....of course it could be our Global Entry!!! Brain fade moment....





Been a busy and long day. 

And similar to above, very grateful for friends. They know who they are. 

Enjoyed some sunshine today, some good bbq food...thanks Tom......and a lovely evening where we sat out till late. 11.30pm for us now......it`ll be bed soon, but watching Queen`s greatest hits on DVD on the big screen...when it`s done we`ll head to bed. 

Tomorrow, more sunshine is forecast, so we`ll walk in the morning and get a suitcase down for our trip to Scotland next week. Looking forward to that a lot. 

Think I`ll sleep like a top tonight.......


----------



## Lynne G

I’m mostly done, little one?  Not there yet. Still a pile on top of her luggage.  Eh, whatever we forget, most likely can buy there.  

Huge accident on the main highway we travel on, as of now, still closed in both ways.  We have another way to go, but will be a pain if not cleared by the time we go. DH took hours to get home, when takes about an hour, because of that accident.  Sigh.  Still very warm out, but a very clear sky.  How nice is that?  

Light on, I’m going to try a little nap.


----------



## macraven

You leave tomorrow Lynne?

If so, happy trails for you and daughter


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. It has been a long, but productive day. B and I left home at 9:00 this morning and drove to Richmond. We went to the Skechers store and I found 2 pair of shoes that fit. Yay! I was hoping to get a pair of sandals, but they didn't have the ones I wanted. I guess I will have to order online. 

Next was lunch at the Cheesecake Factory. While we were eating I overheard the 2 ladies at the table next to us. One suggested that they go to the Skechers store. The other aid no because it was on the other side of town. It was only about a 20 minute drive. I was tempted to tell her that I had driven 2 hours to go to that store. 

After lunch we wandered around the mall for awhile and B bought a couple of dresses at Macys. We ended up getting home around 6:30. Tomorrow I need to stay home and clean my neglected house. 

Safe flight for Lynne tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

Hey!!!!
where is my dessert from the cheesecake factory..

The one place I miss in Illinois is cheese cake factory 

None are near me where I live


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good evening. It has been a long, but productive day. B and I left home at 9:00 this morning and drove to Richmond. We went to the Skechers store and I found 2 pair of shoes that fit. Yay! I was hoping to get a pair of sandals, but they didn't have the ones I wanted. I guess I will have to order online.
> 
> Next was lunch at the Cheesecake Factory. While we were eating I overheard the 2 ladies at the table next to us. One suggested that they go to the Skechers store. The other aid no because it was on the other side of town. It was only about a 20 minute drive. I was tempted to tell her that I had driven 2 hours to go to that store.
> 
> After lunch we wandered around the mall for awhile and B bought a couple of dresses at Macys. We ended up getting home around 6:30. Tomorrow I need to stay home and clean my neglected house.
> 
> Safe flight for Lynne tomorrow.




lol.....that does make me laugh. We drive 2 hours for lunch and think nothing of it. 

Housework is never fun! 




macraven said:


> Hey!!!!
> where is my dessert from the cheesecake factory..
> 
> The one place I miss in Illinois is cheese cake factory
> 
> None are near me where I live



We love the CF too!!! 

I think the last time we went to the Mall at Millenia with you, both you and Tom had linda`s Chocolate Fudge cake.....Kyle`s favourite dessert!! 





We watched an amazing meteor shower last night.......around 20 of them before I couldn`t keep my eyes open any longer. We had a resplendent display before some cloud appeared, then disappeared, but we had gone back up to the house by that time. 

This morning, bacon of course and some eggs benedict for Tom as we have another farm delivery of a gazillion eggs! Told them we wouldn`t be able to use them, but they still send them, we can take them up with us and share to family who eat eggs. 

Dinner tonight is steak cooked on the bbq from a lovely butcher we wandered to yesterday. Made us feel guilty as soon as we wandered in to their farm store, he immediately said he wondered why we hadn`t been in for the longest time. oops. 

Looking forward to enjoying those tonight with some griddled veg and salad. 

Another day in the garden for us today......chilling out and reading a book some internet in there too at some point.

Almost breakfast time, we had a lovely late sleep due to watching the meteors, so ready for some food now. 























Happy Saturday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Bacon?  Will be a very full flight. Sitting waiting for everyone to sit down.  Thanks for all travel wishes, hope I have a very quick flight, and get my bags very quickly.

Yay to Charade for great shopping buys.


----------



## Lynne G

And the wait for bags.  Over 1/2 so far.  Love this airport.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, mine was first and little one had hers come, and yay first batch coming out.  Target run and food eating before we check in.  Did pre check, so hope no line.


----------



## keishashadow

Turning out to be a leisurely Saturday morning here.  Do love lingering over a cuppa whatever



Charade67 said:


> Next was lunch at the Cheesecake Factory. While we were eating I overheard the 2 ladies at the table next to us. One suggested that they go to the Skechers store. The other aid no because it was on the other side of town. It was only about a 20 minute drive. I was tempted to tell her that I had driven 2 hours to go to that store.


amateurs lol. Cannot wait to do cheesecake f with GD. A haul for us but near a nice mall.  Combo Annual back to school dud run & early BD lunch


macraven said:


> The one place I miss in Illinois is cheese cake factory


There’s at least 2 in mco tourist area.  The one near Vineland outlets is stand alone sort. Always looks packed, haven’t tried it yet 


schumigirl said:


> We drive 2 hours for lunch and think nothing of it.


Living in the boonies on fringe of city traffic, often encounter longer than expected travel time.  Was ‘scolded’ earlier this week when we were 15 min late for our a call ahead request 


schumigirl said:


> We watched an amazing meteor shower last night......


Cool. Never seem to catch them, either forget, fall asleep or it gets too cloudy 


schumigirl said:


> some eggs benedict


Yummo haven’t had in ages.  I’m not fond of making the sauce from scratch, my track record isn’t the best there lol


Lynne G said:


> Bacon?  Will be a very full flight. Sitting waiting for everyone to sit down.  Thanks for all travel wishes, hope I have a very quick flight, and get my bags very quickly.
> 
> Yay to Charade for great shopping buys.


Have a great trip!  Is this with both kiddos or a gals only one?


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Turning out to be a leisurely Saturday morning here.  Do love lingering over a cuppa whatever
> 
> 
> amateurs lol. Cannot wait to do cheesecake f with GD. A haul for us but near a nice mall.  Combo Annual back to school dud run & early BD lunch
> 
> There’s at least 2 in mco tourist area.  The one near Vineland outlets is stand alone sort. Always looks packed, haven’t tried it yet
> 
> Living in the boonies on fringe of city traffic, often encounter longer than expected travel time.  Was ‘scolded’ earlier this week when we were 15 min late for our a call ahead request
> 
> Cool. Never seem to catch them, either forget, fall asleep or it gets too cloudy
> 
> Yummo haven’t had in ages.  I’m not fond of making the sauce from scratch, my track record isn’t the best there lol
> 
> Have a great trip!  Is this with both kiddos or a gals only one?



You were scolded......oh dear!! They aren`t too bad here apparently. We just like to drive somewhere different and find somewhere different.....haven`t done that for a while though. 

It was impressive, I think they still might be seen tonight, but not for me.....one late night is enough for me!! 

I`m decent making the sauce, but eggs can be overdone at times, he likes them barely cooked so they are incredibly runny, did ok this morning!! I got a 10/10.....he`s so kind. 





Funny old day here.......started off lovely, then the fog rolled in from the sea and hung around for several hours....finally cleared and it is beautiful again, warm and sunny with a slight breeze....so washing out on the line and it`ll dry in no time at all. 

Back outside now. That fog is creepy the way it rolls in slowly and deliberately. I think we may get this back and forward next few days. 

Time for a Saturday treat........red or white........


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, girls to celebrate upcoming 21 birthday and last term before graduation.  

Hot and room not ready yet.


----------



## macraven

it’s always a long wait for the rooms on a saturday!

hope you get the room before late afternoon


----------



## schumigirl

Steaks were.....gorgeous!!! 

My husband cooks the best steaks on the BBQ......he insists on them resting while I`m clambouring to eat!!! He`s right of course.......

Made some Dauphinoise Potatoes and griddled portobello mushrooms in the end. Very nice meal, washed down with a glass of pinot noir. 

I did try to make lemon curd today......well, I get an A for effort, but it was a little watery, so will try again as the lady from the farm said I made an obvious mistake!! 

Going to find a movie to watch tonight, it`s still nice enough and warm enough to sit outside, but feel like snuggling up with a movie. Something funny.....or as HHN is getting closer....maybe a scary one!! 

Enjoying seeing all the pictures on social media of all the decor already laid out......I know some like to be surprised so won`t mention what they have.......looks so darn good!!! 

Wine time......


----------



## Lynne G

Room, standard:



Parking lot, but hey.  Top floor, which we like, and going to hit VB after having an early dinner.  Deciding Red Oven or maybe the QS here.  Warm and muggy.  Buses were fast, and even CW security was very fast.  Even had a TM say no line come to me, bowed down and said welcome, as we entered the Studios.  

Now chilling.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> it’s always a long wait for the rooms on a saturday!
> 
> hope you get the room before late afternoon


Ain’t that the truth…

when u do factor in HHN nights with many trying to beat the park closure to day guests, it can be the scariest part of the whole day lol

since no more luv re youfirst suite upgrade, I’m of the mind give me whatever is available first as long as it’s a designated Fido free room.

figure since they all the onsite properties appear to be entirely sold out for our upcoming trip in September, figure the rooms will be assigned strictly within the category booked & of like it or lump it mode.

As most properties, don’t think they tend to overbook as the airlines do & that they do hold back a few for ‘breakage’.   Can’t say I’ve ever read of anyone there being turned away with a bonafide reservation in hand.


----------



## schumigirl

Went for a walk after dinner beyond the farmhouse tonight…….lovely sun before it set.








It was still so warm but there was a lovely little warm breeze which made it pleasant and not too hot. We only walked for half an hour or so, but walked dinner off a little.

Fancy watching Austin Powers tonight……..


----------



## Robo56

Happy Saturday afternoon everyone  






Lynne G said:


> Have fun with little J, Robo. What fun he will have. And nice your DH had such a good time for his birthday.



Thanks Lynne.




Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Nothing much going on here today. I bought my first Christmas gift today. Dh collects pins, so I bought the Haunted Mansion pin I saw on Shop Disney. I'm also working on a couple of gifts for the therapists I work for. Remember Lucy's psychiatric booth in the Peanuts comics? I'm doing that in cross stitch, but instead of "psychiatric help" I will use their business names, and instead of "The doctor is in" I will use " (name) is in". I just hope I can get them finished before Christmas.


Sounds like some fun gifts.




Charade67 said:


> Is this another name for deviled eggs or something different?



Yes it is.





macraven said:


> Had an early morning schedule for 8 am doc appointment.
> simple med review of lab results and new script then sent me on my way



Hope all went well with your Doc appointment.




keishashadow said:


> I’m going for the whole week lol. Took the ‘lil along with us to TX roadhouse. Rarely get ribs out, that steak combo called to me yum



Texas RoadHouse is Hubby’s fav place for steaks. We have never had a bad steak meal there.

A nice picture of you and your granddaughter enjoying your birthday meal.




macraven said:


> I like doc visits when needles are not involved.


Yep, those are easier to get through for sure.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I'm heading home early, I have a pedicure appointment again today lol. I don't remember getting my toes done so much in one summer! Gotta have nice toes for next weekend at the fam jam!


Having happy feet is awesome. I love a good foo foo day at the salon.



keishashadow said:


> was happy that when i called U today to renew the mr’s AP, they also let me do jr’s too, even if not due until end of September.



I need to get my AP renewed soon.




Charade67 said:


> We went to the Skechers store and I found 2 pair of shoes that fit. Yay! I was hoping to get a pair of sandals, but they didn't have the ones I wanted. I guess I will have to order online.



Always good to have a successful shopping day.



Charade67 said:


> Next was lunch at the Cheesecake Factory.



I always enjoy a meal at Cheesecake Factory when in Orlando. They have a delicious Mexican veggie soup on Thursdays.




schumigirl said:


> We watched an amazing meteor shower last night.......around 20 of them before I couldn`t keep my eyes open any longer. We had a resplendent display before some cloud appeared, then disappeared, but we had gone back up to the house by that time.



Sounds like a wonderful night of Star gazing.


schumigirl said:


> Made some Dauphinoise Potatoes and griddled portobello mushrooms in the end. Very nice meal, washed down with a glass of pinot noir.



Your meal sounds yummy.





keishashadow said:


> As most properties, don’t think they tend to overbook as the airlines do & that they do hold back a few for ‘breakage’. Can’t say I’ve ever read of anyone there being turned away with a bonafide reservation in hand.


If everything I’am reading turns out to be true this is going to be a banner year for HHN. Let’s hope no hiccups with Resorts.





schumigirl said:


> It was still so warm but there was a lovely little warm breeze which made it pleasant and not too hot. We only walked for half an hour or so, but walked dinner off a little.



I have read about the heat wave in England.


Lynne glad to hear you and your daughter made it safely to Orlando and are chillin in your room. Have a great time at VB. Tell the Minions I said hi.




We finally have a little break in our heat wave here. The humidity has gone down a little which is helping a lot. We are going to be in the low 80’s during the day with cooler evenings.

I pulled all the patio furniture and cushions out of the screened in porch today and gave it a good cleaning. Cleaned the screened in porch good. With the temps cooling down in the evening we will be able to enjoy being out there. The construction going on down at the edge of our property is keeping things dusty.

Went by and cleaned up my nieces patio. She is little J’s mommy. Having a toddler makes it little more difficult to get things done. I gave J’s playhouse a good scrubbing and washed down her patio furniture.

I received a phone call from our granddaughter M on Wednesday afternoon and she said her house shook terribly and she was afraid her home had been struck by a car. When she sent out to look the house was ok. We found out it was a terrible house explosion that was about 12 blocks from her. It leveled one house and damaged 39 more. Three people died and one person is in the hospital. They are still investigating what caused the explosion. They have shut the gas off to the area surrounding the house that exploded and for a few blocks around it.

It does give one pause for sure. It happened about 1 pm in the afternoon. Had it been later more people would have been home. It was only a few blocks from a grade school.

Security cameras on a couple businesses nearby caught the explosion on camera.

It is horrible to hear when people die that way. Lots of prayers going out to those people’s family’s  and those who have been displaced from their damaged homes.

So thankful granddaughter, her hubby and their doggy’s are safe.

I have the patio furniture back in the screened in porch.

 Going to make up a batch of cocktails and grill some dinner.

Wishing everyone a lovely Saturday evening.


----------



## Lynne G

That is very scary, Robo.  Glad your granddaughter is fine.  We had a blast that leveled 3 houses in the Cury months ago.  Does happen.  Sadly, losses of life too.  

Quiet the storm we are having.  Saw the sky turn as we were walking to VB.  Said, looks like rain, got back to our room, and enjoying the rain from the inside.  We have the rest of our stay to get to VB.  

Hope all are enjoying this Saturday night.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Saturday evening. Today has been a mostly lazy day though I did do a little house cleaning. 



macraven said:


> The one place I miss in Illinois is cheese cake factory
> 
> None are near me where I live


I don't get there very often since it is a 2 hour drive. I won't make the drive just for the restaurant. I only go when I gave other reasons to go to Richmond.



keishashadow said:


> Cannot wait to do cheesecake f with GD. A haul for us but near a nice mall.


Same here. It is at a really nice mall.



Lynne G said:


> girls to celebrate upcoming 21 birthday and last term before graduation.


Great reason for a trip.



Lynne G said:


> Room, standard:


Not too bad of a view. 



keishashadow said:


> since no more luv re youfirst suite upgrade, I’m of the mind give me whatever is available first as long as it’s a designated Fido free room.
> 
> figure since they all the onsite properties appear to be entirely sold out for our upcoming trip in September, figure the rooms will be assigned strictly within the category booked & of like it or lump it mode.


I keep checking to see if any different rooms are available, but so far nothing better than what I already have.  I would actually prefer a downgrade if it would get me away from the pool.



schumigirl said:


> Went for a walk after dinner beyond the farmhouse tonight…….lovely sun before it set.


Beautiful picture. 



Robo56 said:


> I received a phone call from our granddaughter M on Wednesday afternoon and she said her house shook terribly and she was afraid her home had been struck by a car. When she sent out to look the house was ok. We found out it was a terrible house explosion that was about 12 blocks from her. It leveled one house and damaged 39 more. Three people died and one person is in the hospital. They are still investigating what caused the explosion. They have shut the gas off to the area surrounding the house that exploded and for a few blocks around it.


How awful. I'm glad your granddaughter and family are safe.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Happy Sunday afternoon everyone
> View attachment 693463
> 
> View attachment 693466
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lynne.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like some fun gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all went well with your Doc appointment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas RoadHouse is Hubby’s fav place for steaks. We have never had a bad steak meal there.
> 
> A nice picture of you and your granddaughter enjoying your birthday meal.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, those are easier to get through for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Having happy feet is awesome. I love a good foo foo day at the salon.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get my AP renewed soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always good to have a successful shopping day.
> 
> 
> 
> I always enjoy a meal at Cheesecake Factory when in Orlando. They have a delicious Mexican veggie soup on Thursdays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a wonderful night of Star gazing.
> 
> 
> Your meal sounds yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If everything I’am reading turns out to be true this is going to be a banner year for HHN. Let’s hope no hiccups with Resorts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have read about the heat wave in England.
> 
> 
> Lynne glad to hear you and your daughter made it safely to Orlando and are chillin in your room. Have a great time at VB. Tell the Minions I said hi.
> 
> View attachment 693461
> 
> 
> We finally have a little break in our heat wave here. The humidity has gone down a little which is helping a lot. We are going to be in the low 80’s during the day with cooler evenings.
> 
> I pulled all the patio furniture and cushions out of the screened in porch today and gave it a good cleaning. Cleaned the screened in porch good. With the temps cooling down in the evening we will be able to enjoy being out there. The construction going on down at the edge of our property is keeping things dusty.
> 
> Went by and cleaned up my nieces patio. She is little J’s mommy. Having a toddler makes it little more difficult to get things done. I gave J’s playhouse a good scrubbing and washed down her patio furniture.
> 
> I received a phone call from our granddaughter M on Wednesday afternoon and she said her house shook terribly and she was afraid her home had been struck by a car. When she sent out to look the house was ok. We found out it was a terrible house explosion that was about 12 blocks from her. It leveled one house and damaged 39 more. Three people died and one person is in the hospital. They are still investigating what caused the explosion. They have shut the gas off to the area surrounding the house that exploded and for a few blocks around it.
> 
> It does give one pause for sure. It happened about 1 pm in the afternoon. Had it been later more people would have been home. It was only a few blocks from a grade school.
> 
> Security cameras on a couple businesses nearby caught the explosion on camera.
> 
> It is horrible to hear when people die that way. Lots of prayers going out to those people’s family’s  and those who have been displaced from their damaged homes.
> 
> So thankful granddaughter, her hubby and their doggy’s are safe.
> 
> I have the patio furniture back in the screened in porch.
> 
> Going to make up a batch of cocktails and grill some dinner.
> 
> Wishing everyone a lovely Saturday evening.




Good to see you Robbie.....

It`s so weird, there seems to be more and more explosions in homes. There was one a few days ago where a little 4 year old died in it. Turns out to be gas usually, but several in the last few months in England. Truly devastating to hear, I`m so glad your family weren`t nearer to the explosion.

Cocktails and dinner sounds good!!!





Charade67 said:


> Happy Saturday evening. Today has been a mostly lazy day though I did do a little house cleaning.
> 
> 
> I don't get there very often since it is a 2 hour drive. I won't make the drive just for the restaurant. I only go when I gave other reasons to go to Richmond.
> 
> 
> Same here. It is at a really nice mall.
> 
> 
> Great reason for a trip.
> 
> 
> Not too bad of a view.
> 
> 
> I keep checking to see if any different rooms are available, but so far nothing better than what I already have.  I would actually prefer a downgrade if it would get me away from the pool.
> 
> 
> Beautiful picture.
> 
> 
> How awful. I'm glad your granddaughter and family are safe.



Thank you.

We`re the opposite, we`d think nothing of driving 2 hours just for a restaurant.....

Which hotel are you going to be in Charade?







Well, we still have fog this morning again......it`s very odd looking out and not being able to see anything at all except thick fog. Keeping the temps down until it burns off later, which it will.

Grilling ribs and chicken thighs tonight for dinner, made a bbq sauce last night and left them overnight, should be zingy and spicy today. Thighs are caribbean spices on them, I know they will be spicy!!

Need to get a suitcase down today from the attic for our trip tomorrow, will try and just take the one between us.....well, I can try. We`re only there till Friday, shortish trip this time.

And a day of tidying and some cleaning, ironing and maybe some garden time if the fog clears.

But, lazy Sunday ahead........

























Have a lovely Sunday 


​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah Sunday here, and beautiful start.  Saying rain to be this afternoon, so hoping little one to be moving some time later this morning.  She’s not an usual early bird, and a much later starter wherever we are. Me?  Up that ever early hour.  Cannot sleep late, particularly as both of us took a late afternoon nap yesterday, though I think she slept longer than me before I kinda woke her to ask if she wanted some dinner.  

And so, a lazy Sunday, as it should be.  

Yes, I have always enjoyed traveling, car and other transportation.  Lucky we live where in a 2 or so hours’ drive, there’s much to find to eat and shop.

Oh and on our Target run, was sort of sad to see the burger place, a few stores down from that bbq place that we did try, but was not fond of, empty and thus, gone. The chicken place we did drive through, was as busy as remembered since our last trip. That, and Target was also busy.  As we had a Target bag of treats and other, we joked we should have made a u turn as the light was on for fresh donuts instead of heading to our hotel.  One reason we like a rental car.  We eat and shop at places not that far from the hotel.  And, we have been traveling to this part since the kids were little.  Other than I mixing what is North and South, we know and like to explore other places to shop and eat from where we stay.  

At least our room is not too far from the front, time to use their microwave to heat my bottle of water that has been poured in the mug I brought, for a nice, large cup of tea.  I refuse to buy tea or use the coffee machine in the room to run water in, for my tea. Hehe, there are others awake with me.  Little one does not mind if I go out earlier than her.  We both have phones.  She does, however, need to arise before her noonish get up time.  We are moving to a different hotel, and I did not ask for late checkout.  But seems to be very busy, so I’m thinking it would have been not that successful.  Hence, that ever mom alarm will be sounding if I don’t hear from her before I return to checkout on our tv.  And very busy it is also, as even other hotel wanted me to check in before arrival.  I guess they are seeing who is arriving as can start that room choice started before the actual arrival to check in.  

Have a good and relaxing Sunday all.


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Which hotel are you going to be in Charade?


Right now I have a poolside room at Cabana Bay. I’m hoping to either get away from the pool or get a room at Aventura. Aventura looks like it has a larger desk space for me to work at. So far the only rooms I’ve seen come available are SF suites or Dockside suites.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all, later start to a unexpectedly busy sunday.  school sports camps start this week. Didn’t think today would be in the mix, going to be a real Gr (grandma) uber this week.  at least gas is $4.09 at Sams club . One DS coming to grill out some steaks, need to go forth & find some russet potatoes.   Refused to pay $1 a pound at the few nearby stores This week.  Hoping the place I will grab steaks is more reasonable or it’ll be frozen steak fries on the menu



schumigirl said:


> Made some Dauphinoise Potatoes


Sounds frenchy fancy, now i need to goggle them.  


Lynne G said:


> Room, standard:


Nice view, is that CB?  Thot u were at SF.  our one unfortunate trip there had view of parking lot/adventura to point i was afraid to leave curtains open at night.


schumigirl said:


> lovely sun before it set.


That is so peaceful looking


Robo56 said:


> I need to get my AP renewed soon


Still surprised they let me sneak a 2nd renewal in more than 6 weeks prior.  Did get the email for the 1st one exactly 30 days prior.  Know many said that practice seemingly went by the wayside.  I need that reminder.


Robo56 said:


> The construction going on down at the edge of our property is keeping things dusty.


Still, yuck.  over the last few years people in our quiet neighborhood have mostly done small projects but the roofers…ridiculous.  We have noise rule in place no construction or grass cutting etc before 8 am.  Ha, guess it doesn’t apply when the homes are owned by council members   


Robo56 said:


> Went by and cleaned up my nieces patio. She is little J’s mommy. Having a toddler makes it little more difficult to get things done. I gave J’s playhouse a good scrubbing and washed down her patio furniture.


That is so thoughtful!   despite all her faults, my ex MIL would stop by with both dinner & do a quick clean up of my house when I would come home from the hospital for a couple of weeks.  Just as well as her son couldn’t get himself a drink of water on his own lol 


Robo56 said:


> We found out it was a terrible house explosion that was about 12 blocks from her


Oh my, have been monitoring on the news.  The film footage is truly shocking.  When i first saw the explosion clip taken from a site that showed a gas station in mid picture, thot it was a bombing in Ukraine!   

saw another clip of a local news anchor who lived in the area, visibly still emotionally shook by the experience.  

Sad to ‘hope’ it was due to natural gas, not nefarious influences.   Never know in this climate.


schumigirl said:


> It`s so weird, there seems to be more and more explosions in homes.


quite rare here TBH as to gas leaks.  Will give the local companies credit for their maintenance efforts on older lines here.


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, Keisha, first night at CB, as always wanted to try there.  Um, we think only if kinda last resort, though walking to VB and the pools were nice.  Rest of week, at PB of course.  Our favorite, with HR a close second.  Though with a budget minding homie, I’m at RPR by far the most times. 

Glorious and busy out.  Waiting for little one to bring the car around.  We will check in, then probably have to store bags, then have to do another Target run and probably a food stop before hoping room ready if not already.  Otherwise, into parks with express soon after we get back.  Ah the boat ride, as we both are looking forward to it.


----------



## Lynne G

We are not waking!  Mythos lunch to look forward to.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Right now I have a poolside room at Cabana Bay. I’m hoping to either get away from the pool or get a room at Aventura. Aventura looks like it has a larger desk space for me to work at. So far the only rooms I’ve seen come available are SF suites or Dockside suites.



Ah I forgot, I think you were at Sapphire but changed to CBay? 

Fingers crossed you get the change you want. 





keishashadow said:


> Morning all, later start to a unexpectedly busy sunday.  school sports camps start this week. Didn’t think today would be in the mix, going to be a real Gr (grandma) uber this week.  at least gas is $4.09 at Sams club . One DS coming to grill out some steaks, need to go forth & find some russet potatoes.   Refused to pay $1 a pound at the few nearby stores This week.  Hoping the place I will grab steaks is more reasonable or it’ll be frozen steak fries on the menu
> 
> 
> Sounds frenchy fancy, now i need to goggle them.
> 
> Nice view, is that CB?  Thot u were at SF.  our one unfortunate trip there had view of parking lot/adventura to point i was afraid to leave curtains open at night.
> 
> That is so peaceful looking
> 
> Still surprised they let me sneak a 2nd renewal in more than 6 weeks prior.  Did get the email for the 1st one exactly 30 days prior.  Know many said that practice seemingly went by the wayside.  I need that reminder.
> 
> Still, yuck.  over the last few years people in our quiet neighborhood have mostly done small projects but the roofers…ridiculous.  We have noise rule in place no construction or grass cutting etc before 8 am.  Ha, guess it doesn’t apply when the homes are owned by council members
> 
> That is so thoughtful!   despite all her faults, my ex MIL would stop by with both dinner & do a quick clean up of my house when I would come home from the hospital for a couple of weeks.  Just as well as her son couldn’t get himself a drink of water on his own lol
> 
> Oh my, have been monitoring on the news.  The film footage is truly shocking.  When i first saw the explosion clip taken from a site that showed a gas station in mid picture, thot it was a bombing in Ukraine!
> 
> saw another clip of a local news anchor who lived in the area, visibly still emotionally shook by the experience.
> 
> Sad to ‘hope’ it was due to natural gas, not nefarious influences.   Never know in this climate.
> 
> quite rare here TBH as to gas leaks.  Will give the local companies credit for their maintenance efforts on older lines here.



Thanks Keisha, it is gorgeous around us......no industry or ugly pylons to blight the view, the sea is the other way and some hills around us too. 

I think the issue with the explosions is due to people not getting their boilers and systems maintained. It costs too much money for low income families on top of everything else that is sky rocketing in costs. Very tragic. 

Enjoy those steaks. I`m sure they`ll be gorgeous!! 






Going to pop those ribs on the bbq soon......cooked them low and slow and Tom will finish them off slathered in sauce. Had a caribbean chicken thigh earlier, it was tasty and spicy! 

Managed to get out in the garden earlier when the fog cleared a little, but fog is back again, very weird day weather wise.....but it`s the UK, we are the boss of weird weather!! Don`t like the weather....wait 15 minutes and it`ll change. 

Going to pack tonight as we leave so early tomorrow.....

Time for a large pot of tea and some lemon bars I tried to make with the lemon curd I tried to make.......tasted good all the same!


----------



## keishashadow

note to self, schedule boiler inspection for this heating season.  

safe travels carole

Waiting for youngest to show up for dinner & hoping the sky doesn’t open up before them As i hate grilling in the rain…local woman struck by lightening holding metal spatula, film at 11


----------



## Lynne G

Made it back just as rain became harder.  Long walk, but ya gotta do what ya gotta do not to be stuck in a ride or store waiting out the rain.  When phone flashes lightning in the area as went into MIB, got done ride, and you know that wind means rain.  Move back to hotel in a brisk manner.  

Chilling until the weather radar looks like those little pop up storms gone.  Last night, from our other window, impressive lightning last night.  Very humid though.  Typical Summer weather for here.  

Hope all are chilling too, and Keisha not on news for getting that if there’s someone dumb enough to do it, newsworthy happening.  Eeek, to be hit grilling them burgers.  Now that’s dinner making dedication.  LoL 

Mythos was excellent as usual.  Even dessert, which we don’t usually order.  Great service too.  Dinner?  We have no idea. Not fond of the eat places in this hotel, if the weather clears enough for boats to resume, will see what is of interest in CW.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> note to self, schedule boiler inspection for this heating season.
> 
> safe travels carole
> 
> Waiting for youngest to show up for dinner & hoping the sky doesn’t open up before them As i hate grilling in the rain…local woman struck by lightening holding metal spatula, film at 11



Crikey......fingers crossed the rain stays off!!

Yep, yearly boiler/heating services cost a small fortune for what they do, but we wouldn`t be without those checks. Our Gas Service Engineer thinks it`s hilarious we`re so wary of Gas when we used to work with explosives......lol....it`s what you know isn`t it. 

Thanks Janet......looking forward to getting up there tomorrow. Weather looks decent for the journey at least. 





Fog is still milling around, but not as bad as it had been. Distinctly cooler on the evenings now which is lovely......very autumnal feeling. 

Been watching nonsense on tv tonight......haven`t a clue what it was as I was trying to sort out some meets for our trip.......getting there with that too!! 

Have a great week......


----------



## Charade67

Another lazy day today. I'm watching NASCAR, but my driver isn't doing well right now. 



Lynne G said:


> Um, we think only if kinda last resort, though walking to VB and the pools were nice.


Not impressed? So far I've only stayed at Royal Pacific and Sapphire Falls. 



schumigirl said:


> Ah I forgot, I think you were at Sapphire but changed to CBay?
> 
> Fingers crossed you get the change you want.


Yes, I switched to save some money. I hope I don't regret it. 


I really want to start planning our DL trip, but noting is open yet.  There is a huge difference between DL and WDW.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade, you will be fine.  The room was bigger than we expected.  And it’s colorful.  We thought the QS was okay.  Food could have been hotter, but it was tasty enough.  Pool, lazy river was nice. Think you will be fine with a pool view, as resort is surrounded by roads, so if you are not hearing pool noise, you get road noise. 

Little one took a long bath, and is beached.  Guess dinner will be later.  She did put our sodas in the refrigerator.  And I’ve been snacking on some treats.


----------



## Charade67

I’m going to pack some ear plugs in case I have to do some schoolwork while I am there.


----------



## Lynne G

Great food and fun.


----------



## Lynne G

Monday morning and it feels like one.  Up early and decided, to chill and let little one sleep.  She did say, we should try to do early entry one day, to have a lower crowd at Islands for an hour.  We will see.  It’s not today though. 

Overcast, but saying no rain chances today. And has been very humid, so may be pool time or VB later today.  That’s the best thing about being a relaxing time, which is our mode. And the fact we rarely make reservations or plan much, unless the true holiday time. Though I told her Studios by 11 today.  That AP magnet is released today, so why not try to get it on the first day?  So I think that’s the main plan for today. 

Time to find where the microwave is.  Been awhile since we have stayed in this one.  Know SF and RP’s better.  Tea and relaxing.  Oh, and another standard, garden view room. Here’s our view from our little balcony:


Not too bad.  In the West wing, which we kinda prefer.  Though we have had rooms in other parts of this resort.  But we knew no upgrade or other, as seemed very very busy when we checked in.  Even CB was packed full when we were there.  Hoping the week days are less crowds, as local kids are in school this week.  

Most Marvelous Monday all.  Hope it finds you happy, and well feeling.


----------



## Charade67

I think we are getting all the rain today.  It has been raining for several hours. 

It’s going to be a slow week at work. One of our therapists is off all week.


----------



## Charade67

I should not complain. About being bored. I just had a wasp fly across the room and land on my desk. I’m a bit phobic. 





It’s dead now.


----------



## Lynne G

Always good when you get a dead bug.  I’d be freaking out, Charade.  But yep, I’d try to quickly find something to smack  that wasp with.  Hope the rain goes way.  And find something fun to stop that boring time today.  

She is awake.  At least we should be moving before 11 am.


----------



## Sue M

Robo56 said:


> Good Friday morning Sans family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice view. So good to hear you made it safely to Universal. Enjoy your vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it might be ok during the week, but the weekends will be busy. Time will tell.
> 
> What a nice celebration for you and your family to look forward to. Congratulations to your sister and her soon to be hubby on their upcoming wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Florida is known for it’s impressive lightening storms. Gives a lot of credence as to why Universal shuts down coasters and the water taxi's when lightening is within 3 miles of parks.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to B on passing her drivers exam.
> 
> 
> Another rainy start to the day here. Weather has been weird.
> 
> We had a severe storm that came through here Monday evening. Our son called to let us know the radar was showing it was heading for our area. He has been so good about warning us about storms


yes, we had great views in both SF and PB. Universal is so good at filling room requests. At PB I got my West Wing bay view request. Added bonus was the balcony!


keishashadow said:


> Just when you thot that pesky rash had gone away…
> 
> Hello sunshines, I’m baaaack, in black after my crew ran the mr & I ragged.  We ate, and ate, then ate some more.  I’m at the point I don’t want to look at a carb
> 
> View attachment 691306
> Happy Birthday Vicki!  I am so sorry to hear of your beloved Sasha’s passing, such a beautiful husky she was.
> 
> 
> I cannot recommend GMS (gold mobility scooters) highly enough...newer & smaller type that was easy to plop in back of SUV.  that was very important for me as first time user of one last summer with the broken foot.
> 
> Charge lasted all day. They delivered directly to us at WDW & picked up from bell services at U (no need to be there for drop off or pick up).
> 
> Bonus:  the price for 8 days was less than two days rental in the parks lol
> 
> unfortunately, we were marooned on the people mover at WDW that night.  Boarded it well before the storm hit. It experienced operational difficulties (numerous stops & starts) that had us delayed
> 
> some idiot decided he had enough and jumped out of the vehicle.  That triggered procedural lockdown of all the cars.  They won’t run them until the entire track, access points etc. have been officially cleared by the staff for fear of running said idiot over.
> 
> less than a half hour later, the storm hit.  At this point we were just outside space mt before the joffrey’s coffee stand.
> 
> For those who are familiar with the area, there was no windbreak.  We sat for 55 minutes getting thoroughly soaked while debating if we would get struck with lightening.  finally were evacuated from that unfortunate cluster of events.
> 
> spoiler alert, we survived.  Can’t say the same for guest services
> 
> 
> after the above incident, i need to take the high road. who doesn’t want to see Nessie?
> 
> Long as it’s not the entry way view we had.  I also prefer the lagoon view
> 
> Northerners haven’t built up any sort of tolerance to those rotten buggers.  Remember my youngest wound up in the ER back home after his visit encounter in U?  Poor guy‘s leg was so swollen and painful. none of the ER drs had ever dealt with it beforehand.  Had to consult with john Hopkins as to treatment protocols.
> 
> well, nice to hear that turned out well after all.   Happy, happy to your mr!
> 
> Congrats to him, he’s going to need a bigger cap in which to plop all those feathers
> 
> We liked it well enough when it first opened, then felt the quality of the meat declined…too fatty for us on next 2 tries.  Disappointing as when it wasn’t overly crowded, a fun place to grab a quick, cheap bite.
> 
> That sounds encouraging.   The mickey mouse Publix cakes I’ve seen look amazing.  Have had their cookies.  Don’t get the buzz re their hoagies though.  Pretty much the same quality as our local WM’s version, somewhat lacking in freshness.  northerners spoiled with a hoagies offered in most pizza shops.
> 
> speaking of pizza, we are finally getting a dominio’s franchise in the area.  can’t say I’ve ever tried it.  any thumbs up?


Not a fan of Dominos!  Ugh that happened to us once on people mover. Dont think guy actually jumped off but they can see when you’re standing up and acting like a fool!  We stopped for quite awhile!  I probably would have gone into the Space Mtn store to get out of the storm!  Or Carousel of Progress!  We had a big storm roll in but we made it back to the resort just in time. Another time we weren’t so lucky and had to walk back to SF as boats stopped running with lightening in the area.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well, I ran to a new boutique I seen when dh and I were out and about yesterday to see if I could find a dress.  Sadly, if your not a size 2, you can't shop there  Then they wonder why they don't have enough business     It is sooo frustrating.  I'm in what I'm finding out is " mid-size " and I'm definitely an apple shape  and float between sizes.  So finding something to look good but that doesn't look like I'm preggers or like I'm an 80 yr old lady
> 
> @Lynne G  What is your countdown at now?
> 
> @Sue M  Did you make it home yet?  How was the rest of your trip?  I need some deets!!!!
> 
> Alright...back to shuffling some papers.  Our health and safety gal is here visiting for the week doing inspections, and doing some training of new employees.


Yup, made it home Saturday with a friend  Covid! Got cold symptoms 2 days before we left I didn’t think much of it. Just stuffy head and runny nose. But Sunday the morning after we returned I decided to test myself anyway. To my surprise I was positive! And I took all reasonable precautions. N95 on flights and airports. Masked in ride queues and stores, hand sanitizer after getting off all rides and still got it. Just thankful symptoms are mild. In most cases we were the only ones wearing masks. 
Im also glad we don’t have to test anymore returning home!  Or I’d be stuck in a hotel room for a week and have to rebook flights at a much higher rate I’m sure.


----------



## Sue M

Isome pics from trip  at PB we could see the fireworks from the Studios!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I blinked and it was Monday morning   

Good thing it's a super short week for me...only 2 days this week...then off to visit the fam jam.  And I'm needing it!!!  It will be good to have a few days away from here.  

I have a few things to do today to get ready to have a couple of days off.  It's a good thing it's mid month, so not much to get caught up on.  

Busy weekend here.  The weather was beautiful and hot, with a few storms blow in the evening times.  We did get out fishing on Saturday (after youngest ds got home from his super early morning work grind) Momma was once again, the one who brought the most fish into the boat  WE even caught a few that were within the limits set to keep, so we had a fresh fish fry when we got home.  So yummy!



Charade67 said:


> B and I left home at 9:00 this morning and drove to Richmond. We went to the Skechers store and I found 2 pair of shoes that fit. Yay! I was hoping to get a pair of sandals, but they didn't have the ones I wanted. I guess I will have to order online.


It's great  you found some new shoes!  I love a good pair of skechers too.  
We watched the Nascar race too.  It was a pretty tame race.  I am hoping we can do a quick turn and burn for one more race yet this fall.  Dh is needing a break, but his work just isn't slowing down to allow him much time off.  


schumigirl said:


> This morning, bacon of course and some eggs benedict for Tom as we have another farm delivery of a gazillion eggs! Told them we wouldn`t be able to use them, but they still send them, we can take them up with us and share to family who eat eggs.


Yum!!!!  I LOVE eggs benny.  That is my go-to breakfast order when we go out to eat for breakfast!  And farm fresh eggs to boot!!!!!!!!!!!  I wish I knew somewhere to get them a little cheaper than at our local farmer's market.  I don't mind paying more, but it seems our farmer's market seems to charge much higher prices than other areas.  
Have a great trip to Scotland to visit your family!


Robo56 said:


> I received a phone call from our granddaughter M on Wednesday afternoon and she said her house shook terribly and she was afraid her home had been struck by a car. When she sent out to look the house was ok. We found out it was a terrible house explosion that was about 12 blocks from her. It leveled one house and damaged 39 more. Three people died and one person is in the hospital. They are still investigating what caused the explosion. They have shut the gas off to the area surrounding the house that exploded and for a few blocks around it.


That is super scary and sad at the same time.  
I hope your able to enjoy the evenings more now that it's cooling off at nights.  I know we enjoy sitting outside on our deck enjoying the last of our warm summer breezes.  


Sue M said:


> Yup, made it home Saturday with a friend  Covid! Got cold symptoms 2 days before we left I didn’t think much of it. Just stuffy head and runny nose. But Sunday the morning after we returned I decided to test myself anyway. To my surprise I was positive! And I took all reasonable precautions. N95 on flights and airports. Masked in ride queues and stores, hand sanitizer after getting off all rides and still got it. Just thankful symptoms are mild. In most cases we were the only ones wearing masks.
> Im also glad we don’t have to test anymore returning home! Or I’d be stuck in a hotel room for a week and have to rebook flights at a much higher rate I’m sure.


UGH...it seems no matter what you do, it can still get you!  I hope you had a great to other wise.  It's always great to go, but great to come home too.  It makes us have an appreciation for our home life.    I hope your recover quickly with minimal side effects from " the vid"  

Well, I should start the daily paper shuffle.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## Sue M

@Lynne G what room location did you get at PB?  I loved our stay there. Sals has great pizza!  And also delicious soup. One night we weren’t very hungry and just ordered the soup of the day. It was a chicken & shrimp soup with huge chunks of chicken and whole shrimp. 
We discovered the Villa pool!  Usually we just went to the beach pool but I was getting weary of children screaming lol!  Just wanted a quiet float so we found the Villa pool. Turns out it’s just around the corner from Beach Pool.  And it’s beautiful. Also no problem getting an umbrella.


----------



## Charade67

No more excitement for today. I ran out to Best Buy on my lunch hour. I’m taking a digital photography class fall semester. I have a DSLR camera that is about 20 years old. I got it out last night (haven’t used it in almost 20 years) and discovered that the memory card was missing. I bought a new memory card and a new camera bag. The old camera bag is actually an old insulated lunchbox. 

Sue, you look like you had a great time at Universal. Sorry you brought home an unwanted souvenir. 

Pumpkin - Hope
You have some great time off with your family. 



Does anyone know approximately how long it takes to get a deposit refund when you cancel a hotel at Universal? I’m still waiting on my refund from SF.


----------



## Lynne G

Think mine took almost a week, Charade.


----------



## macraven

depends on the cycle 

a few times i had a 4 week wait and a couple of times just a week

depends on the cycle when you have your request in


----------



## Charade67

I cancelled on 8/5. I guess I should give them a few more days.


----------



## Lynne G

Having some good deli food up in Doctor Phillips area.


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

Charade, when I called about my cancellations, they said to give it 10-14 business days. It took awhile to show up but I think it was between that time, not counting weekends.


----------



## Charade67

AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> Charade, when I called about my cancellations, they said to give it 10-14 business days. It took awhile to show up but I think it was between that time, not counting weekends.


Thanks Aurora. I still have several days left then. If I haven't seen something by the end of the month I will call. 


I'm discovering more reasons why it's bad to wait nearly 20 years to use a camera. I got the memory card, charged the batteries and the took a couple of test photos. I can't upload them because the cable that connects the camera and computer is not compatible with my MacBook.  I went online to my former go to camera shop, B&H Photo, and had a chat with an employee who showed me which adaptor I needed. It has been ordered and hopefully will be here before my first assignment is due.


----------



## Robo56

Good Tuesday morning everyone  








schumigirl said:


> so weird, there seems to be more and more explosions in homes. There was one a few days ago where a little 4 year old died in it. Turns out to be gas usually, but several in the last few months in England. Truly devastating to hear, I`m so glad your family weren`t nearer to the explosion.


I read there was another explosion a few blocks from this one a few years ago. I’am thinking it was a possibly a gas explosion. I’am wondering if the gas lines from the street to the homes are getting to old.




schumigirl said:


> Need to get a suitcase down today from the attic for our trip tomorrow, will try and just take the one between us.....well, I can try. We`re only there till Friday, shortish trip this time.


Have a great trip.


Lynne thank you for the sharing the pictures on your trip.


Mac hope you and your mister are doing better.




keishashadow said:


> Still surprised they let me sneak a 2nd renewal in more than 6 weeks prior. Did get the email for the 1st one exactly 30 days prior. Know many said that practice seemingly went by the wayside. I need that reminder.



I renewed mine yesterday. Always good to check off another thing on the to do list.




keishashadow said:


> Still, yuck. over the last few years people in our quiet neighborhood have mostly done small projects but the roofers…ridiculous. We have noise rule in place no construction or grass cutting etc before 8 am. Ha, guess it doesn’t apply when the homes are owned by council members


It always seems that the ones in power are the worst at following the rules. The construction guys started up 6:30 am yesterday morning.


Sue nice pictures from your vacation. Thank you for sharing.

Sorry to hear you came home with Covid. Hope you get well soon.




Sue M said:


> At PB I got my West Wing bay view request. Added bonus was the balcony!


They try hard to make sure room requests are filled if they can. It so nice when you are lucky enough to get the area you want.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Momma was once again, the one who brought the most fish into the boat  WE even caught a few that were within the limits set to keep, so we had a fresh fish fry when we got home. So yummy!


You must have the magic touch on catching fish. Fresh caught fish is the best.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I hope your able to enjoy the evenings more now that it's cooling off at nights. I know we enjoy sitting outside on our deck enjoying the last of our warm summer breezes.



We have been having the nicest time in the evening setting out on the screened in porch now that the temps have cooled down.



Sue M said:


> We discovered the Villa pool! Usually we just went to the beach pool but I was getting weary of children screaming lol! Just wanted a quiet float so we found the Villa pool. Turns out it’s just around the corner from Beach Pool. And it’s beautiful. Also no problem getting an umbrella.


I call the Villa Pool the adult quiet pool. It’s so nice to come out of the Beach pool gate and walk across to the Villa Pool when I have had enough of the Beach pool noise.




Charade67 said:


> I'm discovering more reasons why it's bad to wait nearly 20 years to use a camera. I got the memory card, charged the batteries and the took a couple of test photos. I can't upload them because the cable that connects the camera and computer is not compatible with my MacBook. I went online to my former go to camera shop, B&H Photo, and had a chat with an employee who showed me which adaptor I needed. It has been ordered and hopefully will be here before my first assignment is due.



Do you have a newer Apple phone with the good cameras?



Lazy start to the day here. Slept in a bit which is unusual for me. It is overcast this morning.

We went out on Sunday afternoon to celebrate our sons birthday. We went to a great small local owned pizza place and had the best meal.
My baby turned 45. Seems like only yesterday I was rocking him in my arms. He is a wonderful sweet son.  He is a blessing to us.

We really had really nice time.


I watched little J yesterday. Our project was to repair the doorbell on his playhouse. It only needed to be unscrewed off the playhouse and a couple of triple A batteries replaced. So we went to Meier grocery store and of course had to stop at the Starbucks inside. I bought J an apple Juice and I got my coffee. We perused the store. Bought the batteries and some Skinny popcorn and back home we went.

My niece has a nice selection of tools at her house so it was easy to get the doorbell off, batteries replaced and happy toddler ringing the door bell on his playhouse.

He is the sweetest little fella and a joy to watch.

Of course later in the day we had a little snack of popcorn while he watched a little bit of Mickeys Clubhouse which is his favorite.

I have a few things to do in the garden today.

Hubby saw 6 deer a couple of days ago in our driveway. Not sure where they are hiding now that the construction is going on behind us. I have been putting out shelled corn a couple of times a week and keeping the bird bath cleaned and filed with water. They drink the water out of the bird bath.

Sending get well wishes to all who are ailing.


Have a wonderful Tuesday everyone.


----------



## Sue M

Love farm eggs. Lucky for us a friend who has chickens keeps us supplied with eggs!  Except in winter when they don’t lay much!  Eggs Benny is a fav!

On my drive home from Seattle I stopped at a few stores we don’t have in Canada or in Costco case, different stock. Picked up the Costco Vodka for my alcohol allotment and Jimmy Dean sausage, then on to Trader Joes to check stock of new face sunscreen but it’s so popular they can’t keep it in stock!  It’s supposed to be a dupe for Sephora Supergoop. I like a light barely there feeling with sunscreen. Which this is said to be.  But did pick up a few things there. Then nipped into grocery store next door and found my Jones Breakfast links. Very hard to find on west coast.  Also can’t get Bryers low carb ice cream in Canada don’t know why!  But they had that too. I packed an insulated bag in my car.

Very pleased with gas mileage in new hybrid. On the drive down I filled tank at a Costco half way to Seattle. On return home I only used 1/4 tank from fill Up.  3 hr drive door to door. Plus I filled maybe 1.5 hrs away from Seattle On the way down.  And has a surprising amount of zip! 

I’m starting to feel better, but tested myself last night and still positive. Hopefully in next few days I’ll be negative. And can go out into the world again!

Oldest daughter just got a new daycare job yesterday!  Starts sept 6. She’s very happy. Her current employer is very difficult to work with.

Youngests wedding is coming up soon. Waiting for her to finalize details with wedding officiant about rehearsal so I can plan rehearsal dinner. The planner in me is going crazy. She’s always been a procrastinator!  I got tired of waiting for her to find officiant so I did lol! 

Charade I guess technology has changed a lot in 20 yrs!  Hope the new cord works!  Guess you’ll have to re learn how to use it!  I have a Canon I haven’t picked up in a few years and I’d have to relearn how to use it!  But I’ve gotten lazy and just use my phone camera! 

Robo yes I was very happy to get my west wing request. And could see the fireworks from Studios cinematic show.
My last stay I never got to the Villa pool but halfway thru this stay I looked for it. Was surprised how close to beach pool it was. For mid day pool break it was so hard to find lounges under umbrellas at Beach pool. Plus all the kids screaming and jumping into pool right beside you ugh. I was glad to escape to Villa pool.

Beautiful sunny day here. I’ll be sticking around the garden. Haven’t unpacked yet, felt too crappy. May make a start today. But think I may wait till tomorrow when husband is golfing so he’s out of the way  Last night I went out on balcony it was a beautiful clear night and a bat was flying around so went back inside!

Have a good Taco Tuesday everyone!


----------



## Sue M

to Robo’s son!


----------



## Charade67

Robo56 said:


> Do you have a newer Apple phone with the good cameras?


I have the newest iPhone, but I am required to use a digital SLR for my class. 

I was looking through all of my stuff from my last photography class and found 2 rolls of black and while film.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's taco Tuesday!

Not much happening here.  Weather is still beautiful and warm -tipping into the hot (for us) area.  I'll take all the warm, beautiful weather we get.  No complaints from me.  I see on my fb feed about people wanting fall and all I can think of is - we have nice colored leaves for like 2 weeks until we get a wind then it's back to lifeless brown grass and trees for the next 9 months    I can wait for fall and cooler weather to come.  

I did get out for a walk last night before the rain hit!  It was a little warm out yet, but was starting to cool off once I got home.  I have definitely been enjoying our back yard this summer.  

Tonight, was the last load of laundry and get packed up to head out for the weekend.  I need to remember to bring a notepad and pen along.  I have some idea floating in my head for a toast to the bride.  Myself and our other sister will be doing that toast!  So I need to get my ideas out onto paper, then we can brain storm once we are together 

Well, I should shuffle a few more papers around.  I have a few things yet on my to-do list before I'm done today.  It won't be hard to get them checked off...but I should get a move on,

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

A very 45th happy birthday to Robo’s son. 

Disney Springs was getting too busy as we left.  Had a delicious lunch at that bbq pig.  Little one loves their mac and cheese.  Their meals are big, so we shared the entree with a side, ordered another side, and both of us are full.  So you know we do? Chilling then some pool time.  

Sue yay for new car and happy to hear recovering from catching that virus.  

So,


----------



## macraven

Gee whiz
Forgot it was Tuesday and Mr Mac asked for a pasta dinner tonight 

No problem as Wednesday is just as good for us to have taco bell.

I am not a pasta person at all but i fix whatever the Mr  has a request for
I am just as happy having a big salad for dinner.

Fantastic weather for us today, it’s not hot and no rain predictions.

Happy birthday for Robo’s son!
I think she has a typo on his age as she is only 40….

It has been many years since this thread started 
Our off springs are getting older than us (jk)

Warm thoughts to all of you and hope all are doing good!


----------



## macraven

Well a few minutes ago Mr Mac asked me would it be an issue if he changed his mind about skipping pasta tonight and hitting Taco Bell

I turned off the stove burners before he could finish his sentence…

The cooked hamburger meat will keep just fine in the fridge.

Woot
Taco Bell is calling my name !


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all    JIK anyone living under a rock, all the houses, scare zones & shoes were announced for HHN.

Apparently, bill & ted are still living under their rock.

waiting for GD to bounce back here.  Hard to be believe 2 weeks and she’ll be back in school.  Boohoo, i was always the mom who was sad in the fall when the munchkins disappeared.  Old habits die hard



Lynne G said:


> Mythos was excellent as usual.


I used to love it, last few go rounds, menu options have left me cold, sigh.  What did you have?

Wish they’d at least bring back rotating risotto vs the fixed one.  I still dream of the blueberry pork chops V.1 not 2 Lol. 


Lynne G said:


> Oh, and another standard, garden view room. Here’s our view from our little balcony:


That’s super


Sue M said:


> Covid! Got cold symptoms 2 days before we left I didn’t think much of it. Just stuffy head and runny nose. But Sunday the morning after we returned I decided to test myself anyway. To my surprise I was positive! And I took all reasonable precautions.


Copy cat lol. JK, sorry to hear you had a stowaway come back with you too from MCO.  Looks like you had a great time at least 


Sue M said:


> We discovered the Villa pool!


Sssh, there is no villa pool, everyone needs to quit looking & stay at the main one.


Charade67 said:


> Does anyone know approximately how long it takes to get a deposit refund when you cancel a hotel at Universal? I’m still waiting on my refund from SF.


I’ve never waited longer than 5 - 7 business days, usually within a few.  Can’t say I’ve cancelled anything in last year tho, YMMV.


Charade67 said:


> B&H Photo


my DH calls them the ‘fall off the back of the truck guys” in reference to their often incredible pricing.  We’ve had multiple large screen TVs shipped from their NYC location without issue, one nearly 10 years later & still working.


Robo56 said:


> The construction guys started up 6:30 am yesterday morning.


Talk about up before the birdies!


Robo56 said:


> He is the sweetest little fella and a joy to watch.


Aw, sounds like you both had a great time and crossed off some repairs.  I’m sure much appreciated!


Sue M said:


> Very pleased with gas mileage in new hybrid.


Nice, don’t know anyone with one here.  charging stations an issue still


Sue M said:


> to Robo’s son!


Indeed!  Hope he had a good one.


macraven said:


> I am not a pasta person at all but i fix whatever the Mr has a request for
> I am just as happy having a big salad for dinner.






macraven said:


> Woot
> Taco Bell is calling my name !


They can call you ray, they can call you jay…

as long as they call you for dinner

had A late lunch of a cheese plate, going to be a tuna sandwish for me, topped off with a nice slice of garden tomato.   

the mr can pick at the left over beef roast when the mood strikes him.   Do have a feeling he may ask for it to magically morph into a hot roast beef sandwich when it’s all said & done.  Need to bribe him.  Have a bushel of those red things that need canned, if there was ever a two-man job…


----------



## Lynne G

Pool time:


----------



## macraven

that’s a really nice picture!


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> that’s a really nice picture!


Seriously, for a hot minute i thot it was a brochure pic lol


----------



## Lynne G

Thank you ladies, Mac and Keisha.  Like my phone’s camera. 

We are back now and ready for a nice hot cleaning shower. Then thinking dinner.  Not sure what little one is thinking, though she is snacking right now.

Oh and anyone for, I guess the next few days or so, no Starbucks or Gelato open at PBR, as deep cleaning both, and thereby still closed, as of yesterday.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, still Taco Tuesday:


----------



## Lynne G

What a beautiful night:


----------



## Lynne G

Very warm night too, with great music:


----------



## Lynne G

Yay yay, it’s a Wednesday. Hump of a day indeed.  Sadly, means this coming Friday is our last night.  Oh well.  Time to start plotting again.  Though in less then 4 weeks, I’ll be back.  Yay! With little one not feeling that SW lack of week day non stop flights,  she may or may not join me some of that time in September.  So annoying, as last year, she came in a Thursday and left on a Sunday, as in college.  This, her last semester, not sure how in person she has to be this Fall. 

Rain predicted in the afternoon. Eh, some pool time if no thunder heard. And we do have rain ponchos.  Do have dinner with a friend tonight.  So nice of her to meet up with us.  Even better, the Kitchen has reopened, and we have always gotten very good service and food before at it.  Hoping some of our favorites on the old menu still remain.  Will have to take a peak at the current menu before we meet up.  For now though, very sunny out.  It’s been very humid all week.

A most wonderful Wednesday all.


----------



## macraven

i hope it works out for you and little one for september


----------



## Charade67

Another slow work day. Today I am amusing myself by trying to sort out keys. We have a bunch of unlabeled keys that have been tossed in a drawer. I have been trying to figure out which doors they belong to and give the the proper label. I have a few copies of the same key that I have not been able to identify. I think they belong to a lock that we no longer have. 



keishashadow said:


> my DH calls them the ‘fall off the back of the truck guys” in reference to their often incredible pricing. We’ve had multiple large screen TVs shipped from their NYC location without issue, one nearly 10 years later & still working.


I love this company. They really seem to be experts at everything photo and video.  My order was shipped  a little over 2 hours after I placed it. 



keishashadow said:


> They can call you ray, they can call you jay…


Now that’s a blast from the past. 



Lynne G said:


> Pool time


Great picture. 


Almost time for lunch.


----------



## Charade67

The Haunted Mansion pin I bought for Dh arrived today. I had no idea it was this large. Quarter for scale.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Sadly, means this coming Friday is our last night. Oh well.


You know trip is going well when u mentally start dreading the days before u leave


Charade67 said:


> The Haunted Mansion pin I bought for Dh arrived today.


I have a large collection of Disneysna, including pins.  Will say I haven’t bought many pins over the last 10 years as I felt both the quality and design had significantly dropped…even the limited editions

That is a real winner!  Ur DH will surely welcome it home


----------



## Charade67

keishashadow said:


> That is a real winner! Ur DH will surely welcome it home



It glows in the dark.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> It glows in the dark.
> 
> View attachment 694950


That’s what tipped me To putting it on my Disney shopping wishlist jik it comes back in stock there & im watching the park pirates’ (resellers’ listings) on eBay now

Does the metal look ‘pewter-like’?  Hard to tell from the pics I’ve seen


----------



## macraven

Just a quick drop in here to turn the porch light on
No stubbed toes tonight!


----------



## schumigirl

Very quick drive by......

Happy belated birthday to Robbie's son.....

Sue had a lovely trip....love the mummy guy picture.....

Pumpkin is going to have a lovely weekend visiting family and looking forward to a family wedding soon...

Charade is buying HM pins.....nice!!

Janet is keeping us updated on all things HHN......fabulous!!!

Mac is enjoying her lovely weather and good food too.....

And Aurora popped in.......



Still in Scotland and having a lovely time. Family are all good, time with my cousin has been fabulous and food has been gorgeous.

Weather has been good, but today.....typically Scottish......lol.....

Back home tomorrow......


----------



## macraven

it’s nice to have an update from schumi !

Hope her last day in Scotland she has been able to see all her friends and family

Slow moving day for me but need to hit a grocery store this afternoon


----------



## Lynne G

Rainy afternoon, so came back for some chilling.  And we did not get wet, thankfully.  Decide to do another chick lunch and Target run.  Came back with some iced coffee too.  Hehe, little one thinks the awful drivers are as good as the ones we see at home.  Yeah, let me in, didn’t know I need to turn, no signals, not moving when light turns green, and that guy that went speeding out of the parking garage, yeah, and screeching braking.  Um, thanks to that again, as we were already parked, but honks heard with that screeching braking. Crazy.  And for some reason, don’t known how people loose all reality of driving in the rain. Um, the number of accidents we saw as coming back from the Target.  Which is like 2 or so miles away   

Oh and had a very nice meal last night, with Patti, at the Kitchen.  Great food and great company.  

Nice Schumi having that perfect visit with family and friends.  Safe travels home tomorrow.  And your flight is coming up soon.  Yay!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Back home tomorrow


welcome home!

we are taking off early in the AM to spend the day up at Lake Erie…fishing & beaching  , just he & me aaaaaah.


Lynne G said:


> Oh and had a very nice meal last night, with Patti, at the Kitchen. Great food and great company.


Patti, who ghosted us here? JK, Hope she & the fam are doing well.

Tell her hey from the gang when you see her again next month on her tour.


----------



## macraven

Gee….. i thought it was Patty not with the I 
(All this time i had her as Patty)

If you are reading along, let me know If I was wrong

I have had the most non productive day
Halfway thinking I got the virus again.
Just feeling lousy all over and a nasty headache 

Mr Mac went for a nap at 4 today
and he is still asleep

Have not made it to the grocery store yet so plan on him making his own dinner which will be a grilled cheese sandwich.

I’m sure whatever I have will be gone in a few days but did make a doc appointment for next week just in case I am still feeling lousy tomorrow.

(Tried to make a doc appointment but nothing available until after the weekend)

Isn’t that how it always goes
lol


----------



## Lynne G

I guess it is Patty, with y not I.  Not sure.  She does think of us, but with all she has going on, she decided to not post on the DIS anymore.  But she’s a grandma, and is enjoying life in her FLA home, and her one kid is a TM. And her kid with the grandkid is a doctor and lives near me. 

Been a rainy afternoon.  Parks are open until 9, which I guess means they think more people are here, as last year, think parks closed at 8.  We have heard a lot of British, as now no virus check to enter, means many more of International staying this month. 

Seems phone just said light rain coming in next 8 minutes, to end within the hour.  May just wander down to the QS place, and get dinner there.  The pizza looked good, and little one got mozzarella sticks from there late last night, and they were delicious.  

Yay for Lake Erie fun, Keisha.  Was my college days beach place.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> it’s nice to have an update from schumi !
> 
> Hope her last day in Scotland she has been able to see all her friends and family
> 
> Slow moving day for me but need to hit a grocery store this afternoon



Thanks mac.....missed posting daily, but who gets the chance on a trip to post often.

Have had the nicest time.....hope grocery store was an easy time.




keishashadow said:


> welcome home!
> 
> we are taking off early in the AM to spend the day up at Lake Erie…fishing & beaching  , just he & me aaaaaah.
> 
> Patti, who ghosted us here? JK, Hope she & the fam are doing well.
> 
> Tell her hey from the gang when you see her again next month on her tour.



lol......ghosted!!

Thanks Janet.......oh enjoy Lake Erie,and just the two of you.....perfect, have a lovely time, chat soon  




macraven said:


> Gee….. i thought it was Patty not with the I
> (All this time i had her as Patty)
> 
> If you are reading along, let me know If I was wrong
> 
> I have had the most non productive day
> Halfway thinking I got the virus again.
> Just feeling lousy all over and a nasty headache
> 
> Mr Mac went for a nap at 4 today
> and he is still asleep
> 
> Have not made it to the grocery store yet so plan on him making his own dinner which will be a grilled cheese sandwich.
> 
> I’m sure whatever I have will be gone in a few days but did make a doc appointment for next week just in case I am still feeling lousy tomorrow.
> 
> (Tried to make a doc appointment but nothing available until after the weekend)
> 
> Isn’t that how it always goes
> lol



Hope you feel better soon.....best to have an appointment in place, just in case.

Grilled cheese just dandy at times. Headaches are miserable.....






Ready for bed soon.......been a long day, but so much fun with family and good food.

Sad to say goodbye to my cousin tonight, she stays till Sunday though, but it's been lovely spending time with her, we all get along so well.

Will pop to see mum in the morning before we leave for the drive home.

Back to our own bed........


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Yay for Lake Erie fun, Keisha. Was my college days beach place.


It’s quaint place that is unspoiled, glad it continues to fly under most’s radar 

Thanks for the update, sounds like Patty is embracing that grandma life lol 

Carole hope u feel
So much better about things after seeing your Mom in person

Mac feel better today, no sickie chickie stuff allowed tomorrow


----------



## macraven

Thanks janet
My favorite for disney is Pooh bear
He’s so cute.

Told Mr Mac just let me sleep as late as I can tomorrow and he can order a pizza for his dinner.
I will stay on liquids.

Carole, hope you have safe travels back home.
You soon will be getting your suitcases out for Orlando!
It’s always exciting to get ready for a vacation!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. Another slow day today. I decided to look ahead to my school assignments next week. My first photography project is a scavenger hunt. I have a list of 25 different things I am supposed to photograph. The problem is that many of them involve people. I need to find some willing subjects.



schumigirl said:


> Still in Scotland and having a lovely time. Family are all good, time with my cousin has been fabulous and food has been gorgeous.
> 
> Weather has been good, but today.....typically Scottish......lol.....
> 
> Back home tomorrow..


Safe travels. 



macraven said:


> I have had the most non productive day
> Halfway thinking I got the virus again.
> Just feeling lousy all over and a nasty headache


Oh no. Hope it isn't Covid again.



Lynne G said:


> I guess it is Patty, with y not I. Not sure. She does think of us, but with all she has going on, she decided to not post on the DIS anymore. But she’s a grandma, and is enjoying life in her FLA home, and her one kid is a TM. And her kid with the grandkid is a doctor and lives near me.


Thanks for the update. Glad she is doing well.



Lynne G said:


> Seems phone just said light rain coming in next 8 minutes, to end within the hour. May just wander down to the QS place, and get dinner there. The pizza looked good, and little one got mozzarella sticks from there late last night, and they were delicious.


Are you still at Cabana Bay?  I love mozzarella sticks. I'll have to give those a try.



macraven said:


> Told Mr Mac just let me sleep as late as I can tomorrow and he can order a pizza for his dinner.
> I will stay on liquids.



Hope you are feeling better for your birthday tomorrow. 

Tomorrow we start getting B packed up to move back to the dorm one last time. She will be moving on Saturday morning.


----------



## schumigirl

*Yes, we have a very special lady celebrating a birthday today, and another lady I'm happy to say is a very good friend and a lovely lady all round.

Have a great day mac 




*


----------



## macraven

absolutely so cute !!
many thanks ‘ 

yea i am still up


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Told Mr Mac just let me sleep as late as I can tomorrow and he can order a pizza for his dinner.
> I will stay on liquids.


Health comes first, rest up!  This BD squad will
Wait for you 
Some, more patiently than other


Some are dying for that first piece though

Be well


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> Tomorrow we start getting B packed up to move back to the dorm one last time. She will be moving on Saturday morning.


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, little one starts back on Monday too. Time flies.  

As a Fabulous Friday, 

A very happy birthday to Mac.  And hope you are feeling better today too.  

Our last full day at PBH.  Pretty hotel and enjoying the last of our stay.  Charade, we only stayed our first night at CB, then the rest of our week at PBH.  Couldn’t get that first night added to our PBH reservation, and with no non stop flights on Sunday, when I wanted to arrive, we did take a non stop on Saturday, so a day earlier.  And this Saturday, a non stop back. But was glad I got a AP rate at CB our first night, as we were beat by early evening with having left for the airport at 2:30am.  And that price was just about half the cost of the nightly rate I got at PBH, that was just that save more kinda rate, as never did see an AP rate for our stay.   

So sun is shining, with more rain to come later in the day.  That’s okay, we did see mummy was open some of the time yesterday, but we were in lazy mode, as pool time, was so muggy out. And that’s what I like about a longer stay, and the fact this is not the only time we have been here, commando touring is not our style.  If we want to just lounge, no reason not to.  Vacation is my time to just relax. 

But we will be getting maybe a bit earlier start.  Little one is in the bathroom now, so I can wait until she is done.  Made some tea with the last of my bottled water.  Quiet enough, I’ll take it.


----------



## Robo56

Good Friday morning Sans family   











Sue M said:


> I’m starting to feel better, but tested myself last night and still positive. Hopefully in next few days I’ll be negative. And can go out into the world again!


Sue hope you feel better soon. 




Sue M said:


> And could see the fireworks from Studios cinematic show.
> My last stay I never got to the Villa pool but halfway thru this stay I looked for it. Was surprised how close to beach pool it was. For mid day pool break it was so hard to find lounges under umbrellas at Beach pool. Plus all the kids screaming and jumping into pool right beside you ugh. I was glad to escape to Villa pool.



Sounds like you had a nice view from your room. Seeing the fireworks from your balcony was awesome. 

Yep, Villa Pool is so much more laid back. Nice to have a pool to go to when the beach pool gets busy. 



Sue M said:


> to Robo’s son!



Thank you Sue.




Lynne G said:


> A very 45th happy birthday to Robo’s son.



Thank you Lynne



macraven said:


> Happy birthday for Robo’s son!
> I think she has a typo on his age as she is only 40….



Thank you Mac. That is sweet. 



schumigirl said:


> Happy belated birthday to Robbie's son.....



Thank you Carole.



schumigirl said:


> Still in Scotland and having a lovely time. Family are all good, time with my cousin has been fabulous and food has been gorgeous.


So good to hear your trip to Scotland has been a good one celebrating with family.

Have a safe trip back home. 



we are taking off early in the AM to spend the day up at Lake Erie…fishing & beaching  , just he & me aaaaaah.

Janet Sounds like a nice getaway for you and your Mr.




macraven said:


> I have had the most non productive day
> Halfway thinking I got the virus again.
> Just feeling lousy all over and a nasty headache


I hope you don’t have Covid again. Get well soon Mac.

Lynne thank you for sharing your pictures on your trip. Great to hear you were able to meet up with Patty for a meal and visit. She is missed here on the boards. 

Have a safe trip back home tomorrow.


A very happy birthday to Mac


----------



## Lynne G

Pumpkins:



HHN is coming soon.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday. It has been a busy and productive day today. This morning B had an appointment for a haircut which was desperately needed. I started taking pictures for my scavenger hunt. One of the items as a street sign for a street whose names started with the letter P. There was a street near the hair salon that I used. Another picture is for a newborn baby of less than 1 month. The list didn't specify it had to be a human baby, so I went to the Humane Society and asked if they had any newborn kittens i could photograph. They had an adorable mama (gray tuxedo cat) and her 3 newborn kittens. I wanted to take all 4 home with me. Next was lunch and then a to Walmart. I think B now has everything she needs to take back to school.  Last stop was back to the Humane Society. To thank them for letting me take photos I gave the a donation of bath towels and donated money to cover 3 cat/kitten adoptions (they are running a $10 special this weekend.)

Happy birthday Mac. Hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Carole hope u feel
> So much better about things after seeing your Mom in person
> 
> Mac feel better today, no sickie chickie stuff allowed tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 695211




Yes, absolutely Janet, seeing her do so well is amazing.

No one should be sick on their birthday………




macraven said:


> Thanks janet
> My favorite for disney is Pooh bear
> He’s so cute.
> 
> Told Mr Mac just let me sleep as late as I can tomorrow and he can order a pizza for his dinner.
> I will stay on liquids.
> 
> Carole, hope you have safe travels back home.
> You soon will be getting your suitcases out for Orlando!
> It’s always exciting to get ready for a vacation!




Yep, thanks mac, I already told you about our long journey home…….holiday traffic was bad!! we’ll keep that case down now, will bring the others down day before we leave.

Yes, countdown is close now………




Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. Another slow day today. I decided to look ahead to my school assignments next week. My first photography project is a scavenger hunt. I have a list of 25 different things I am supposed to photograph. The problem is that many of them involve people. I need to find some willing subjects.
> 
> 
> Safe travels.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are feeling better for your birthday tomorrow.
> 
> Tomorrow we start getting B packed up to move back to the dorm one last time. She will be moving on Saturday morning.




Thanks Charade…….we made it home safe, always a good result! Although with the idiots on the roads……crazy!!

This is her last time moving to College accommodation! Quite a thing for her…….

Scavenger hunts are fun!



macraven said:


> absolutely so cute !!
> many thanks ‘
> 
> yea i am still up



We headed off after I emailed you…….lack of sleep is never fun!




Robo56 said:


> Good Friday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 695268
> 
> View attachment 695274
> 
> View attachment 695276
> 
> View attachment 695277
> 
> 
> Sue hope you feel better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you had a nice view from your room. Seeing the fireworks from your balcony was awesome.
> 
> Yep, Villa Pool is so much more laid back. Nice to have a pool to go to when the beach pool gets busy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lynne
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac. That is sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Carole.
> 
> 
> So good to hear your trip to Scotland has been a good one celebrating with family.
> 
> Have a safe trip back home.
> 
> 
> 
> we are taking off early in the AM to spend the day up at Lake Erie…fishing & beaching  , just he & me aaaaaah.
> 
> Janet Sounds like a nice getaway for you and your Mr.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don’t have Covid again. Get well soon Mac.
> 
> Lynne thank you for sharing your pictures on your trip. Great to hear you were able to meet up with Patty for a meal and visit. She is missed here on the boards.
> 
> Have a safe trip back home tomorrow.
> 
> 
> A very happy birthday to Mac
> 
> View attachment 695269
> 
> View attachment 695270
> 
> View attachment 695271
> 
> View attachment 695272
> 
> View attachment 695278
> 
> View attachment 695279




Thanks Robbie…….we hit traffic everywhere but, made it home safe and sound.

Hope you’re doing ok…….





Well, our journey home was longer than usual by a little…..almost the same length of time as our Orlando flights instead of the usual!

But, 70’s and 80’s music kept us sane and weather was lovely.

Nice to be home, but it was lovely seeing everyone as it always is. My cousin and I are so close, so it was extra special spending some time with her. Saw most family at some point and ate some lovely food!!

Back to our own bed tonight……and bacon for breakfast although we’ve enjoyed some local bacon from where we used to live last few days…..hard to beat! Even my Jewish friend is tempted by that produce lol…..she never eats it though of course.

Catching up on laundry tomorrow……and Chinese takeout tomorrow night…….hopefully a late sleep tomorrow!


----------



## macraven

Well ended up going to a local mexican place for dinner
Mr Mac insisted we get something out and i could always bring my food home in a doggie bag if i did not eat much 

Had no issue with that as he ate his food and over half of mine 
lol

Turned out it was really good to get out of the house for the hour 

What is everyone doing this weekend?


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> What is everyone doing this weekend?


Moving B back to the dormitory.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Well ended up going to a local mexican place for dinner
> Mr Mac insisted we get something out and i could always bring my food home in a doggie bag if i did not eat much
> 
> Had no issue with that as he ate his food and over half of mine
> lol
> 
> Turned out it was really good to get out of the house for the hour
> 
> What is everyone doing this weekend?



Sounds good mac......and yes, it is good to get out for a little air when you`ve been low, and hope you managed a decent amount of food. 







Beautiful Saturday morning here......got all my laundry out on the line, there is a breeze so it`ll all be dry in no time at all. Didn`t realise we had so much to wash! 

Lazy bacon eating morning today, one of my friends is popping round for the butter tablet we brought back from our visit......very sweet candy item, like fudge only hard and about a million times sweeter. Dentists love it as it rots your teeth just looking at it....but so delicious in small quantities. So, she asked for a lot of bars.....and she is a skinny minny!! 

Now we can start to think about our trip.....we have Tom`s birthday first of course, but not doing much for that, going for dinner a couple of days later. But, need to start thinking about what we`ll be doing for some of our time in Orlando........mainly about HHN of course........and catching up with good friends. 

Chinese takeout tonight too. Will be back to cooking tomorrow.........



















Have a wonderful Saturday  ​


----------



## macraven

schumi 
you can never go wrong with chinese food

Now i have a taste for it…

Sent Mr Mac to the grocery store over 40 minutes ago
Only had 7 things on the list…
now I am worried what all he bought..


----------



## Charade67

Happy Saturday.  This morning we got B settled back in the dorm for her final year.  Her roommate this year is from South Korea. She seemed really nice. I hope they have a good year together. 

Today I am 1 month away from my trip. I am going to try to work ahead some in my classes so I don't have much to worry about while I am at Universal.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> The list didn't specify it had to be a human baby, so I went to the Humane Society and asked if they had any newborn kittens i could photograph. They had an adorable mama (gray tuxedo cat) and her 3 newborn kittens. I wanted to take all 4 home with me.


Aw, that‘s sweet

carole - sounds like a good/bad story re the trip home, yikes.

lynne should be safe & sound back in phillie

GD coming tonight, our annual trip to the big mall in area, combo happy birthday/back to school run…shop till I drop Or run out of cash.

i made big batch of sauce today from the plethora of garden tomatoes.  need to portion it out once it cools a bit.  Going to be some time before I get the smell of garlic out of my hands. Lol could be worse odor.

perfect day for the beach yesterday.  Was able to do a trial run on the sun shade we bought.  So much easier than lugging an umbrella.  Small enough to fit in a carryon bag & lightweight.  Now, just need more beach Trips hehe


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, Keisha.  Plane was in speed racer mode, and we thankfully took off, though 40 minutes late, as a thunderstorm line was coming, and pilot said, the faster we get out of here, the better, or a four hour weather delay. And we were cleared for departure very quickly.  Then less then 2 hours later, and we were 20 minutes early, straight down, no circling.  Hehe, was crew’s last stop for the night.  But even nicer, while my airport gets the rap for slow baggage, they were already unloading as we left the plane, and less than 5 minutes after announcing bags are here, ours were the first of those to come out.  Score.  Unlike that other airport.  When we arrived at 7:30am, our luggage did not start to come out until 45 minutes later, and we were not the first of the load that came in. 

Have to say, even though we had fun, feels good to be in my own bed tonight.  And hey, less than a month, and I will be back.  

Yay for Keisha and GD to shop til ya drop. Yes, like those sun shades.  So much easier.  

Tea, with my own water.  Ahhhh, most relaxing Saturday night for me.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Tea, with my own water


It is the little things in life lol. Talk about hitting that sweet spot to get out of dodge. I imagine a four hr weather delay can quickly extend in these times.  

I’m up to at least my 3rd flight time change for upcoming trip. They keep pushing back the arrival for the only NS flight of the day.   Annoying to Arrive at on-site at a u resort well after time citiwalk rolls up Their sidewalks for the night  The way things are now as to airline protocol, will Be happy to get there the same day, I guess


----------



## macraven




----------



## macraven

just turned off the porch light as need to get up early in the morning 

I am sure the morning crew here will be here in a few hours 

Had some terrific storms roll thru here an hour ago
Scared the tar out of me!
I am not crazy about loud boom booms and heavy rains.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> schumi
> you can never go wrong with chinese food
> 
> Now i have a taste for it…
> 
> Sent Mr Mac to the grocery store over 40 minutes ago
> Only had 7 things on the list…
> now I am worried what all he bought..



Hope mr mac made it home with the groceries!!! 7 items??? I think he`s like Tom....I send him with a list to our local store for a few items, comes home with at least double.....and they`re usually all goodies!!

Chinese food was lush!!!




Charade67 said:


> Happy Saturday.  This morning we got B settled back in the dorm for her final year.  Her roommate this year is from South Korea. She seemed really nice. I hope they have a good year together.
> 
> Today I am 1 month away from my trip. I am going to try to work ahead some in my classes so I don't have much to worry about while I am at Universal.




Yes, you don`t want to be doing too much on your trip.......




keishashadow said:


> Aw, that‘s sweet
> 
> carole - sounds like a good/bad story re the trip home, yikes.
> 
> lynne should be safe & sound back in phillie
> 
> GD coming tonight, our annual trip to the big mall in area, combo happy birthday/back to school run…shop till I drop Or run out of cash.
> 
> i made big batch of sauce today from the plethora of garden tomatoes.  need to portion it out once it cools a bit.  Going to be some time before I get the smell of garlic out of my hands. Lol could be worse odor.
> 
> perfect day for the beach yesterday.  Was able to do a trial run on the sun shade we bought.  So much easier than lugging an umbrella.  Small enough to fit in a carryon bag & lightweight.  Now, just need more beach Trips hehe



Salt and baking soda with fresh lemon juice all blended together......scrub hands for at least  minute, then wash with soap and cold water, not hot. I also have a stainless steel teardrop shaped thing that is supposed to work too if you just rub it. Haven`t used it in years so I forget if it works or not.....but anything stainless steel might work?

Someone suggested toothpaste and mouthwash mixed together on your hands. Minty!!

Bet your sauce is gorgeous!!! When is GD birthday?



macraven said:


> just turned off the porch light as need to get up early in the morning
> 
> I am sure the morning crew here will be here in a few hours
> 
> Had some terrific storms roll thru here an hour ago
> Scared the tar out of me!
> I am not crazy about loud boom booms and heavy rains.



I love thunderstorms! If I`m inside looking out.....we had some lightning walking into the restaurant with my cousin Thursday night.....brollies down even though rain was bouncing......would rather have untidy hair than get struck by lightning!!

Hope it didn`t last too long for you.....





We did have torrential downpours last night, not bad as rain wasn`t even forecast for the whole day. Our friends came over late afternoon for her butter tablet and shortbread.......they ended up staying for Chinese food....we ordered far too much as always, so they took a load home with them as I don`t like reheated food like that, she was over the moon as that`s their lunch and dinner today.....lol......yes, this is the very slim friend!!!

We ended up doing a Halloween movie marathon.....missing out Halloween 3 of course, but 4, 5 & 6 were dreadful!! I`d forgotten how bad they were. But, we had pitchers of cocktails so it ended up being funny instead of scary. I think they left around 2am finally. He`ll be back later today for their car as they got a cab home, they were lucky to get one at that time.

Today we have a clear and beautiful blue sky with lots of sunshine and not too bad a temperature, although it is feeling cooler in the mornings now, no doubt about that. I do love Autumn though.

Half leg roast of lamb for dinner tonight, need to get some rosemary from the garden to get it in there with the meat, should borrow some of Keisha`s garlic as I need to buy some of that when we`re out. Don`t need much but usual fresh produce and a packet of couscous for some reason.

Need to slip out on my own at some point to get a card and a few little pieces for Tom`s birthday, already have some gifts for him and came back from Scotland with a load of cards and some gifts for him from folks up there.

But, quiet day otherwise.























Have a lovely lazy Sunday  ​


----------



## macraven

we received more rain than i thought we would last night and early this morning 

Assume this means two lawn mowings this week
and more fire ants


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no, hate thought of flight changes, Keisha. Both my flights were not changed at all.  Hoping my September ones are the same. Last year, I lost a day in there, with all the changes.  But will say, with this limit  of nonstop flights, at least our two were filled every seat.  So they are getting the sales.  Why that doesn’t push them into offering more nonstop, is annoying. 

Oh no Mac, guess no ark needed.  I actually like a storm, but from inside. Hope you get more sunshine today, and are feeling well. And kill those nasty fire ants.  

Hot and humid day today, 90 the high, but no chance of rain. Hehe, last week, I always checked the local weather every day, and many of the days were exactly the same, hot with feel like temp of 105 and chances of rain later afternoon and evening. Of the 6 full days we were there, no rain for two days, the rest we saw sometimes a good amount of rain, like the day we arrived, and made us have to change our plans. But almost any time you go there in the Summer and Fall, rain is most likely to fall at least some of the days you are there. And it’s still hurricane season too, then. 

But wash to be done, lazy Sunday for me. And the only day I get free coffee, though notice the birthday offer now says any food or beverage option.  So you can bet I will be taking advantage of it. Hot enough, may be refresher and not coffee.

Oh and trash goes out, as curb side pick up tomorrow.  And alarm set.  Ugh back to routine I go.  But for little one and me, it’s our last day to relax.  She starts back too. Older one works, so he should be up soon enough.  DH left early this morning.  I didn’t even get out of bed to make any breakfast.  He probably just did toast, as I thought I smelled it.  Then I went back to sleep some more.  Woke up about an hour ago, Took a very long shower.  Felt so good. And my tea. And now quiet.  Ahhh. 

Super happy Sunday.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> we received more rain than i thought we would last night and early this morning
> 
> Assume this means two lawn mowings this week
> and more fire ants



At least your grass will look lush!!! Always a positive to rain. I have to admit since we had more rain our lawns look so much better. Our lack of rain earlier in the summer had taken a toll on them. I doubt we`ll still have a drought threat now. 

Although don`t envy you your fire ants!!! Do you still have the same lawn service guys come to do it? 

Have a lovely Sunday mac......







Still gorgeous today, after shopping we went down and took some fruit off the trees, the plums in particular are in abundance. Most go to the farmer and she creates some delightful treats with them, but we keep some of the plums for us and when the pears are all ready mid September the farm hands will come back and clear the trees for us, apples too. 

Lamb is slowly simmering in the slow cooker, cannot wait to eat that tonight!!! 

Making a plum and ginger crumble for me right now, plum and apple tart for Tom as he has an aversion to most things ginger, fresh ginger anyway, will bake them after dinner. Right now......sitting enjoying the sun streaming in to the sofas by the wide open doors in the kitchen.......nice way to spend a Sunday with my mister, I think there may have been a snooze involved at some point too, I looked over to his sofa and he was unconscious.....although he says he wasn`t.......lol.....


----------



## macraven

No we do our own care for the fire ants.
we can put the treatment powder down and the nest is history 24 hours later…..

but…they move to another section of our yard in 24 hours 

Years back we did hire the service but they only came once a quarter which was not effective for the yard care

I bought the powder at Ace hardware for about $6 and we do it ourselves.
We are now only having to put the powder down only every 3rd day.

The fire ants that escape the nest just move a few feet and dig in there
but I check the yard frequently and stay on top of the issue.

This is my three times a week job, lol
It takes me 30 minutes total 

Never dealt with this when we lived in the North.

Southern living we do like.

Snow is not an issue here…..and i will take fire ants over snow.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> No we do our own care for the fire ants.
> we can put the treatment powder down and the nest is history 24 hours later…..
> 
> but…they move to another section of our yard in 24 hours
> 
> Years back we did hire the service but they only came once a quarter which was not effective for the yard care
> 
> I bought the powder at Ace hardware for about $6 and we do it ourselves.
> We are now only having to put the powder down only every 3rd day.
> 
> The fire ants that escape the nest just move a few feet and dig in there
> but I check the yard frequently and stay on top of the issue.
> 
> This is my three times a week job, lol
> It takes me 30 minutes total
> 
> Never dealt with this when we lived in the North.
> 
> Southern living we do like.
> 
> Snow is not an issue here…..and i will take fire ants over snow.



lol....I asked that the wrong way......I didn`t mean for the ants.....I meant just for your lawn mowing, I remember you were happy with the guys who came to mow your lawn for several years....sorry, I confused you with the way I worded that, my brain was ahead of my typing. 

Oh it`s a whole different ballgame from where you used to live to now.......

We have wasps on occasion, haven`t for the longest time though, a quick zap of the bug bomb and they`re gone. 



Cooling down a little now outside, certainly getting fresher early mornings and evenings, that change is coming. Hopefully we won`t get too many spiders. Being surrounded by fields we can get a lot of them, and when it gets cooler they want to be inside too.....not if I see them first! 

Going to watch another Halloween movie...I think we`re on 6 or going to start the Rob Zombie ones which we aren`t really fans of......Michael Myers was not over 6 feet tall. But, when you do a movie marathon, you watch them all. 

Might pour a glass of wine first.......


----------



## macraven

gotcha!

The lawn mowing dude is the same
We cherish how great he is and will keep him forever!
He does our lawn every 6 days now as with all the sunshine, grass grows fast

And he does all clean up on our walkway and sidewalks 

In the fall, he trims my rose bushes and our decorative shrubs and plants

We would be lost without him.


----------



## macraven

I hope you poured a glass of wine for me too!
I hate slugging down wine from a bottle.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> gotcha!
> 
> The lawn mowing dude is the same
> We cherish how great he is and will keep him forever!
> He does our lawn every 6 days now as with all the sunshine, grass grows fast
> 
> And he does all clean up on our walkway and sidewalks
> 
> In the fall, he trims my rose bushes and our decorative shrubs and plants
> 
> We would be lost without him.



Ah, I thought so, I`ve been meaning to ask you for a while if you still used the same company. It`s good when you have reliable folks. He does sound a gem of a guy.




macraven said:


> I hope you poured a glass of wine for me too!
> I hate slugging down wine from a bottle.



Of course ......a very large one   .....we don`t have any small glasses.....aquariums on stems and goldfish bowls are the usual descriptions of our glasses......lol......no such thing as a small measure in our home


----------



## Monykalyn

Hey y’all!
Can’t believe it’s back to school already and dorm move in time. Bout had a heart attack when realized it’s middle kids start of 3rd year at UCF.  She’s still my baby! And youngest is now a junior in HS-where did time go?
Lynne hope to wave to ya at some point as we leave and you arrive . Dithered too long on MNSSHP tix so date I wanted sold out! Going on 18th now so sacrificing an HHN nite. 
Oldest is currently in Florida visiting her sisters and DCP friends. She arrives here tomorrow. Need to video her greeting her chicken. Chicken usually has a severe scolding for her on seeing her. Kiddo is here for 2 weeks. She’ll get to see her brother in marching band for first time, and we have Champion club baseball tickets in a week for Springfield cardinals. Have a couple prospects that will likely end up on big league roster next season. 
Doing Japanese hibachi style tonite for Ben’s back to school dinner-summer is over now lol. Can I start Halloween decorating? Asking for a friend   

Suitcase is still out from Hawaii-no point in putting it away now right? 16 days to go….

Hope all are doing great!!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. Nothing much going on here. School starts tomorrow and I have been trying to get ahead on my first photography project. Some of my neighbors are going to help me out with the pictures that involve people.  One picture I need is someone playing a musical instrument. Once neighbor volunteered her daughter. I was thinking she possibly played something like flute or violin. Nope, she plays the banjo.  I don't think I have met a banjo player before.



keishashadow said:


> I’m up to at least my 3rd flight time change for upcoming trip.


Ugh, how annoying. I'm hoping my flight doesn't get changed again.



macraven said:


> I am not crazy about loud boom booms and heavy rains


Neither am I. We had thunderstorms yesterday, and rain almost all day today.



schumigirl said:


> Making a plum and ginger crumble for me right now, plum and apple tart for Tom


That sounds good. Plum is something I have not eaten much of.


Monykalyn said:


> Can I start Halloween decorating? Asking for a friend


Why not?  All the stores have had stuff out for weeks.

I have come to the conclusion that I may not get my cross stitch projects completed by Christmas.  I guess they will just have to be belated gifts. I anticipate a busy semester, so I may go AWOL for a while.


----------



## macraven

Charade, any gift you make by hand for the Christmas gifts will be loved no matter if they do not receive until after Christmas.
( and even if you don’t send it until January 1st )

My kids always preferred money instead of bd/ or Christmas gifts once they were out of high school so we did that.

I only have one relative, my brother, so that is the only person I send a Christmas gift which is cash.
He always appreciates that.
He is on a permanent feeding tube and Christmas is the only time he will accept money from me.

Today was not as hot as it has been
It was nice today up to noon time.

Our ac is still on but it did not run every minute of the day non stop

I have a few doctors appointments this week but all in the afternoon.
That’s a good thing for me as I don’t call it a night and go to bed until past midnight… or later 

Hope all is good with the homies!


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Hey y’all!
> Can’t believe it’s back to school already and dorm move in time. Bout had a heart attack when realized it’s middle kids start of 3rd year at UCF.  She’s still my baby! And youngest is now a junior in HS-where did time go?
> Lynne hope to wave to ya at some point as we leave and you arrive . Dithered too long on MNSSHP tix so date I wanted sold out! Going on 18th now so sacrificing an HHN nite.
> Oldest is currently in Florida visiting her sisters and DCP friends. She arrives here tomorrow. Need to video her greeting her chicken. Chicken usually has a severe scolding for her on seeing her. Kiddo is here for 2 weeks. She’ll get to see her brother in marching band for first time, and we have Champion club baseball tickets in a week for Springfield cardinals. Have a couple prospects that will likely end up on big league roster next season.
> Doing Japanese hibachi style tonite for Ben’s back to school dinner-summer is over now lol. Can I start Halloween decorating? Asking for a friend
> 
> Suitcase is still out from Hawaii-no point in putting it away now right? 16 days to go….
> 
> Hope all are doing great!!




You can decorate anytime you like for Halloween Monyk  ......and have a lovely time with your daughter visiting.




Charade67 said:


> Good evening. Nothing much going on here. School starts tomorrow and I have been trying to get ahead on my first photography project. Some of my neighbors are going to help me out with the pictures that involve people.  One picture I need is someone playing a musical instrument. Once neighbor volunteered her daughter. I was thinking she possibly played something like flute or violin. Nope, she plays the banjo.  I don't think I have met a banjo player before.
> 
> 
> Ugh, how annoying. I'm hoping my flight doesn't get changed again.
> 
> 
> Neither am I. We had thunderstorms yesterday, and rain almost all day today.
> 
> 
> That sounds good. Plum is something I have not eaten much of.
> 
> Why not?  All the stores have had stuff out for weeks.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that I may not get my cross stitch projects completed by Christmas.  I guess they will just have to be belated gifts. I anticipate a busy semester, so I may go AWOL for a while.
> 
> 
> View attachment 695892




Plums are gorgeous....I prefer them fresh from the tree or farm store, but cooked are a nice way to have them too.

I do like that crossstitch.....something I`ve never done. Personal gifts are always nice.





macraven said:


> Charade, any gift you make by hand for the Christmas gifts will be loved no matter if they do not receive until after Christmas.
> ( and even if you don’t send it until January 1st )
> 
> My kids always preferred money instead of bd/ or Christmas gifts once they were out of high school so we did that.
> 
> I only have one relative, my brother, so that is the only person I send a Christmas gift which is cash.
> He always appreciates that.
> He is on a permanent feeding tube and Christmas is the only time he will accept money from me.
> 
> Today was not as hot as it has been
> It was nice today up to noon time.
> 
> Our ac is still on but it did not run every minute of the day non stop
> 
> I have a few doctors appointments this week but all in the afternoon.
> That’s a good thing for me as I don’t call it a night and go to bed until past midnight… or later
> 
> Hope all is good with the homies!



Hope brother is doing ok right now. Yes, money is always a popular gift for many.....I have so many nieces, nephews and godchildren, some I always do personal gifts, but money is a good option for ones who don`t live anywhere near us or I don`t see often.




Autumn has arrived. I do like Autumn weather when it`s like this.

I think we have rain coming later, so will get out a walk early this morning, won`t be too many walks before we go next month as we are very much weather dependent on that.

Think it`ll be Cajun chicken breasts for dinner tonight, I have the seasoning, not much left of that jar, so need to get a fresh one. Will do salad, coleslaw and sweet potato wedges to go with it and some sour cream too, we like a splodge on the side.

Then, another day of not very much........impatiently waiting.........























Happy Monday​


----------



## Lynne G

A Monday, ugh. 

Thought I heard a good rain in the overnight hours, with quite loud wind too. But then went back to sleep.  But now at week day routine time.  With rain chances about an hour after sunrise, and more rain later in the afternoon into evening.  In the 80’s today.  Was very muggy yesterday. 

Yay, MonyK.  Nope, never too early for Halloween decor.  Been in the stores for weeks now.  Ack to sold out party.  Maybe can meet up.  So far, I should be arriving mid morning that Sunday.  Would be nice to meet up, even if a short time.  Busy, as usual with all the kids.  Can’t believe little one is finishing up her university time.  Our kids are getting older quick. 

Marvelous Monday all.


----------



## schumigirl

It`s like the Marie Celeste in here today  

Busy day helping one of my friends shop for a dress, she`s going to a charity ball next month, thankfully we got her a gorgeous dress in the first store we went into. She did look beautiful in it I have to say. 

Then as it was raining a little, cleaned the inside of some downstairs windows....hate that job, but, they`re gleaming now as window cleaner was here today too. 

Cajun Chicken was a little too spicy, I think I added too much cayenne, but it was still very tasty, we were glad of the sour cream. 

Just after 8.30 here tonight and it`s almost dark. 

Early night I think........


----------



## keishashadow

The last few days have just flown by…today lots of chauffeuring & switching pharmacies to better mesh with new RX insurance plan.  Who knew that could be such a bear? Lol

had the worst meal at Cheesecake Factory yesterday after waiting 2 hours for a table.  warned off by the waiter that my favorite, Evelyn’s chicken is apparently now just a creamy garlic sauce monstrosity.  Ok…

Will try the chicken parm. Waiter said their biggest seller.  Figured it’s generally solid choice, difficult to mess up. 

It was made out of ground chicken   That’s an abomination.  Good thing i have my own marinara here,going to have that for dinner over spaghetti.

cheesecake was still killer tho.  Next visit, it’s that & a half sandwich and bowl of soup 



Monykalyn said:


> Can I start Halloween decorating? Asking for a friend


I promised to wait till the end of the month.  It is killing me.  Don’t think I’m going to make it.  Maybe just the small holiday tree Tomorrow & a few bloody handprints on the mirrors  tasteful gore


Lynne G said:


> Can’t believe little one is finishing up her university time. Our kids are getting older quick.


Funny how we remain so young & fresh here while our kids age out lol


schumigirl said:


> It`s like the Marie Celeste in here today


Oh, man, my ignorance is showing, now I gotta google.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> The last few days have just flown by…today lots of chauffeuring & switching pharmacies to better mesh with new RX insurance plan.  Who knew that could be such a bear? Lol
> 
> had the worst meal at Cheesecake Factory yesterday after waiting 2 hours for a table.  warned off by the waiter that my favorite, Evelyn’s chicken is apparently now just a creamy garlic sauce monstrosity.  Ok…
> 
> Will try the chicken parm. Waiter said their biggest seller.  Figured it’s generally solid choice, difficult to mess up.
> 
> It was made out of ground chicken   That’s an abomination.  Good thing i have my own marinara here,going to have that for dinner over spaghetti.
> 
> cheesecake was still killer tho.  Next visit, it’s that & a half sandwich and bowl of soup
> 
> 
> I promised to wait till the end of the month.  It is killing me.  Don’t think I’m going to make it.  Maybe just the small holiday tree Tomorrow & a few bloody handprints on the mirrors  tasteful gore
> 
> Funny how we remain so young & fresh here while our kids age out lol
> 
> Oh, man, my ignorance is showing, now I gotta google.



lol…..thank goodness for Google!!!

Shame about the Cheesecake Factory………ground chicken……no, just no…….but, half a sandwich?????






Gotta love Sheldon……..

Hope tomorrow is a quieter day for you……


----------



## Lynne G

What da do when most places closed on a Monday?  Yum.  Chinese. 

More very loud thunder.  Guess not done with rain today.  Though have to say, was 10 days before, with no rain.  Interestingly, while parts of my neighbor state are in a drought, my area is just 2 inches less falling rain than average, but time for even more than today, is 2 more weeks.  Goes to end of August.  And even more in interestingly, it’s the third week of August, and the Atlantic has been almost unusually quiet.  Last time no hurricanes was in 1956.  Saying we could be copying that weather this year.


----------



## schumigirl

And a very happy Tuesday morning once again.......

Little dull this morning, but no rain. I mentioned more than once over the last few weeks many areas are in a drought situation, I don`t think we`re out of that yet, but hopefully with the heavy rain we`ve had we should start improving. It`s quite rare to hear folks talking of drought though in the last years. 

Another quiet day, thank goodness no clothes shopping with friend today. Love her dearly, but jeez she could win an award for shopping! 

We do plan to do some fresh shopping this morning and I do need to look at what we still need to get for our trip, an anniversary card for my husband is one of those things, but we always find we need little bits and bobs about now. Of course as we always say, if we do forget or need anything we can buy it there, but little things always come into mind. 

And it`s a relief to not have to test in any way shape or form for the flight this time around......we have all our documents to prove vaccination status and we have them on our phones, but we`ve printed them off too which the airline staff seem to prefer. 

Breakfast up soon......going to have toast and marmalade with a fruit plate and of course, copious amounts of tea as always. I bought some lovely ones up in Scotland I haven`t tried before, nice. 

Dinner is baked salmon tonight with some roasted veg with spicy couscous. 

























Have a lovely Tuesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Training Tuesday.  Well for me, anyway. 

Taco  Tuesday. 

The day Mac can have her Taco Bell food. 

Very muggy day, after all that rain last night.  DH mowed the grass.  First time in over a week.  Over a week dry period, grass didn’t grow that much.  After hot and rainy yesterday, and ooh the growing.  No, not like large Maggie.  LoL

A most terrific Taco Tuesday to you all.


----------



## Robo56

Good Tuesday afternoon everyone   








schumigirl said:


> Thanks Robbie…….we hit traffic everywhere but, made it home safe and sound.
> 
> Hope you’re doing ok…….


Glad to hear you made it home safe albeit the terrible traffic. Sounds  like you had a wonderful visit with your family.




schumigirl said:


> Back to our own bed tonight…


It’s always nice to be back home in your own comfy bed.




Charade67 said:


> Happy Saturday. This morning we got B settled back in the dorm for her final year. Her roommate this year is from South Korea. She seemed really nice. I hope they have a good year together.



Hope B’s new roommate this year works out.




Lynne G said:


> Have to say, even though we had fun, feels good to be in my own bed tonight. And hey, less than a month, and I will be back.



Yep, it’s nice to get away, but always nice to get back home  for sure.




keishashadow said:


> I’m up to at least my 3rd flight time change for upcoming trip. They keep pushing back the arrival for the only NS flight of the day. Annoying to Arrive at on-site at a u resort well after time citiwalk rolls up Their sidewalks for the night  The way things are now as to airline protocol, will Be happy to get there the same day, I guess



Wow, that’s a lot of flight changes. Is that becoming the norm with the airline industry?




macraven said:


> The fire ants that escape the nest just move a few feet and dig in there
> but I check the yard frequently and stay on top of the issue.



Those fire ants are pesky little devils.



Monykalyn said:


> Doing Japanese hibachi style tonite for Ben’s back to school dinner-summer is over now lol. Can I start Halloween decorating? Asking for a friend



Never to early to start decorating for Halloween. I started yesterday.

Getting caught up with yearly specialist appointments.

Watching little J today. Went to the store for a few items. He is my little shopping buddy. He loves to go for rides in the SUV.  He is very good in the store.

After our trip to the store he had some play time outside and his lunch. We were building things with his magnetic shapes. He loves to build things.

He has his own playlist my niece set up on Spotify. A bit over my head, but she showed me how to pull it up her TV. So we had a bit of dancing too.

He is down for his nap in his nursery. I look at all the fun things there are for toddlers now. He has a cute little sound machine with lights and a baby sloth swinging in the tree. He picks a sound he likes to listen too. He has ocean, forests sounds and music.


Had a terrible incident with our new neighbor down in the back property behind us on Saturday. The two homes that border our back property were sold. The neighbor directly behind us came over onto  our property on one of our stone pathways and screwed a bird house into one of our trees. I told him in the future he needed to talk to us before he came onto our property and decided to do anything else.

He became enraged and started screaming at me. He was standing in my sunken garden telling me to get off my own land. It was insane. His wife came out and was apologizing and she told him to get in the house.

My husband showed this guy the surveyed land map from the developer. Hubby called the developer for a copy and he gave it to us. My hubby was trying to be helpful and showed this to him. This was a few weeks ago. It showed all our property lines and the utility easements behind the properties. Obviously this guy has still not grasped the boundaries.

My hubby asked the developer to make sure and give the realtors copies of the surveyed map so the new homeowners would know were their land starts and ends. This did not happen

He screamed at me how much he paid for his land and his house.

The other new neighbor heard him shouting and came to the back of my property.

He finally went into his house. His wife was apologizing to me. I told her it was not her fault. I was glad she came out when she did.

He came back out by the time my hubby came out and apologized to me for his behavior. Not sure what to think about this situation yet.

Our back property slopes down and we have terraced planting areas and stone pathways. I wondered it those new homeowners would be tempted to come over onto our property. I actually would not have minded, but when you drill into the trees it allows insects and bores to get in and it will kill the trees.

I did not want to put a fence up as I felt this would impede the movement of the wildlife we have left, but hubby and I agreed if there is one more outburst from this guy it will be going up and the crappy structural side of fence will be facing the moron. I’am to old to be putting up with this crap. I hope this is the end of it. I have seen some shameful behavior by people before, but this takes the cake. Rant over sort of.



The count down has started for everyone on upcoming trips to 

The minions are calling our names.


Keep moving and getting in shape for HHN





Have a good Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## macraven

i love your minions and signs


Your neighbor… meh


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, hate imposing neighbor.  Hope no more from him, Robo.  But how fun to enjoy time with little J.  Good to hear from you.  Hope good coffee in your HHN mug. Great time of year to decorate, for sure.  Your decorations are always beautiful.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Tuesday afternoon everyone
> 
> View attachment 696339
> View attachment 696342
> 
> View attachment 696344
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you made it home safe albeit the terrible traffic. Sounds  like you had a wonderful visit with your family.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s always nice to be back home in your own comfy bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope B’s new roommate this year works out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it’s nice to get away, but always nice to get back home  for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that’s a lot of flight changes. Is that becoming the norm with the airline industry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those fire ants are pesky little devils.
> 
> 
> 
> Never to early to start decorating for Halloween. I started yesterday.
> 
> Getting caught up with yearly specialist appointments.
> 
> Watching little J today. Went to the store for a few items. He is my little shopping buddy. He loves to go for rides in the SUV.  He is very good in the store.
> 
> After our trip to the store he had some play time outside and his lunch. We were building things with his magnetic shapes. He loves to build things.
> 
> He has his own playlist my niece set up on Spotify. A bit over my head, but she showed me how to pull it up her TV. So we had a bit of dancing too.
> 
> He is down for his nap in his nursery. I look at all the fun things there are for toddlers now. He has a cute little sound machine with lights and a baby sloth swinging in the tree. He picks a sound he likes to listen too. He has ocean, forests sounds and music.
> 
> 
> Had a terrible incident with our new neighbor down in the back property behind us on Saturday. The two homes that border our back property were sold. The neighbor directly behind us came over onto  our property on one of our stone pathways and screwed a bird house into one of our trees. I told him in the future he needed to talk to us before he came onto our property and decided to do anything else.
> 
> He became enraged and started screaming at me. He was standing in my sunken garden telling me to get off my own land. It was insane. His wife came out and was apologizing and she told him to get in the house.
> 
> My husband showed this guy the surveyed land map from the developer. Hubby called the developer for a copy and he gave it to us. My hubby was trying to be helpful and showed this to him. This was a few weeks ago. It showed all our property lines and the utility easements behind the properties. Obviously this guy has still not grasped the boundaries.
> 
> My hubby asked the developer to make sure and give the realtors copies of the surveyed map so the new homeowners would know were their land starts and ends. This did not happen
> 
> He screamed at me how much he paid for his land and his house.
> 
> The other new neighbor heard him shouting and came to the back of my property.
> 
> He finally went into his house. His wife was apologizing to me. I told her it was not her fault. I was glad she came out when she did.
> 
> He came back out by the time my hubby came out and apologized to me for his behavior. Not sure what to think about this situation yet.
> 
> Our back property slopes down and we have terraced planting areas and stone pathways. I wondered it those new homeowners would be tempted to come over onto our property. I actually would not have minded, but when you drill into the trees it allows insects and bores to get in and it will kill the trees.
> 
> I did not want to put a fence up as I felt this would impede the movement of the wildlife we have left, but hubby and I agreed if there is one more outburst from this guy it will be going up and the crappy structural side of fence will be facing the moron. I’am to old to be putting up with this crap. I hope this is the end of it. I have seen some shameful behavior by people before, but this takes the cake. Rant over sort of.
> 
> 
> 
> The count down has started for everyone on upcoming trips to View attachment 696341
> 
> The minions are calling our names.
> 
> 
> Keep moving and getting in shape for HHN
> View attachment 696338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good Tuesday afternoon.



Thank you Robbie.....yes, we had a lovely visit. Look forward to going back up for Christmas now.

Little J sounds adorable......yes, he`ll love shopping with you I`m sure......

As for the new neighbour.....well, yes, you did the right thing with him, he sounds like he has a few issues. Best to avoid folks like that, but sounds like his wife has his number. Assertiveness from the beginning is the way to go, some people think they can walk over others, but it`s good to let them know they won`t be able to do it. 

Some people do have terrible attitudes towards others, and it`s quite sad, but you do right by standing your ground. 


Yep, countdowns are getting close!!






macraven said:


> i love your minions and signs
> 
> 
> Your neighbor… meh



Yep, minions are fun!!! 



Had a lovely surprise vist from two family members today.....they called to say they were an hour away.......scrambled together a lovely late lunch for them as they were starving by time they got here. It was so lovely as it`s been a while since they have visited here. I did prepare some rooms in the hope they`d stay, but one has to work tomorrow, so they headed off early evening. 

So, that passed our day. Didn`t need any dinner as we ate lunch around 2pm and it was a buffet style with lots of choices for them, so we felt quite full afterwards.

Tonight, we watched it get darker much earlier than usual...cloudy. Feels very humid but only had a few splodges of rain tonight, windows will be wide open tonight. 

Will be bedtime soon......we are both yawning our heads off again tonight, early night for us.


----------



## Charade67

Quick hello while I take a short school break. I am starting the first of my medical office assistant classes. Can anyone guess the subject matter??


----------



## macraven

I give up….
tell me which subject matter.


----------



## schumigirl

Going to be breezy today, but still fairly warm which works just fine for us.....

Plan a morning doing some housework, then plan to walk into our village for some lunch with friends, only planning a sandwich as I have a half leg of lamb going to be slow cooked for dinner tonight. The smell of garlic, red wine and rosemary was overpowering this morning as I came downstairs. Had it marinading overnight in the fridge, well sealed, but you could still smell it....glad we love the smell. So, that`ll simmer on low all day. 

My cousin heads back to New York today after her trip. We were so glad to see her and I think she had a lovely time. 

Toast again for breakfast with some of that lovely homemade marmalade, not made by me......but so nice. And my favourite tea of course. 























Happy Wednesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, mid week here.  Why hello camel.  Hehe, camel is getting in that Fall mood I see.  

Well, Summer is still here.  Cloudy now, and even a bit cool, as 67 degrees out.   But then a high weather system will give us a glorious sunshine filled day, and will be sweating in that 90 degrees in the afternoon.  Saying the humidity is back.  Ah yes, dog days of Summer.  You know, relaxing and staying hydrated.  

And so, happy that I decided, after that awful Monday feeling after a fun week was had, I need a longer weekend.  Hence, I get over this hump of a day, and my Friday is tomorrow.  Yay!   

Looking forward to being hair colored fresher today.  I am so ready to be pampered. Right after screen turned off, off to salon.  Yay,  just before dinner will feel better as have a salon visit. Sometimes my hair did not grow that much, sometimes it seems it does.  It’s that later this month, so I’m ready for my puffy hair to be styled.  

Wonderful Wednesday.


----------



## Robo56

Good Wednesday morning everyone  








macraven said:


> Your neighbor… meh


Indeed.


i love your minions and signs

Yes, the minions have a way of making a person smile for sure.

J loves his minion fart gun I gave him. He says it toots......LOL




Lynne G said:


> Good to hear from you. Hope good coffee in your HHN mug. Great time of year to decorate, for sure. Your decorations are always beautiful.


Yep, HHN coffee mug full this morning with coffee. Thank you,  I do enjoy decorating for Halloween.





schumigirl said:


> Plan a morning doing some housework, then plan to walk into our village for some lunch with friends, only planning a sandwich as I have a half leg of lamb going to be slow cooked for dinner tonight. The smell of garlic, red wine and rosemary was overpowering this morning as I came downstairs. Had it marinading overnight in the fridge, well sealed, but you could still smell it....glad we love the smell. So, that`ll simmer on low all day.


Enjoy your walk to the village and lunch. Your leg of lamb dinner sounds delicious.




Lynne G said:


> Looking forward to being hair colored fresher today. I am so ready to be pampered. Right after screen turned off, off to salon. Yay, just before dinner will feel better as have a salon visit. Sometimes my hair did not grow that much, sometimes it seems it does. It’s that later this month, so I’m ready for my puffy hair to be styled.



Enjoy your salon time. It does feel good to be pampered for sure.


Sunny start to the day here. We are still in the uppers 80’s to 90 each day. Humidity makes it feel warmer.

I’am watching little J again today for a half day. I’am going to take him to the play area at the Mall. He likes to ride the rides there. I always take bleach wipes to wipe things down.


I did some meal prep for some meals for hubby while I’am away. I make his favorite meals and put them in freezer. I have my nephews wedding coming up next weekend and then will be home for a couple of days then leave for HHN. So I want to make sure hubby has some good meals. Our son and grandchildren will come by and have meals out with him too.

Grandson started University Monday. He was excited to start this new chapter.

My younger sister might be coming with me to Universal. It will be nice to have her along for sister time if things work out and she can go.


Won’t be long until we are all walking through this wall.




Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.


----------



## macraven

why is it you have a specific time for a doc appointment and then you sit in a room for for 40 minutes before the doc comes in ??

Aha! that’s why i carry my phone with me to play games while i wait….


----------



## macraven

tomorrow when i see the doctor again, i’ll bring my crossword puzzle book
Then I will be able to deal with a 45 to 60 minute wait

I tend to get bored just siting waiting for my turn with the doctor


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone
> View attachment 696659
> 
> View attachment 696663
> 
> View attachment 696662
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> 
> i love your minions and signs
> 
> Yes, the minions have a way of making a person smile for sure.
> 
> J loves his minion fart gun I gave him. He says it toots......LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, HHN coffee mug full this morning with coffee. Thank you,  I do enjoy decorating for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your walk to the village and lunch. Your leg of lamb dinner sounds delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your salon time. It does feel good to be pampered for sure.
> 
> 
> Sunny start to the day here. We are still in the uppers 80’s to 90 each day. Humidity makes it feel warmer.
> 
> I’am watching little J again today for a half day. I’am going to take him to the play area at the Mall. He likes to ride the rides there. I always take bleach wipes to wipe things down.
> 
> 
> I did some meal prep for some meals for hubby while I’am away. I make his favorite meals and put them in freezer. I have my nephews wedding coming up next weekend and then will be home for a couple of days then leave for HHN. So I want to make sure hubby has some good meals. Our son and grandchildren will come by and have meals out with him too.
> 
> Grandson started University Monday. He was excited to start this new chapter.
> 
> My younger sister might be coming with me to Universal. It will be nice to have her along for sister time if things work out and she can go.
> 
> 
> Won’t be long until we are all walking through this wall.
> View attachment 696658
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.



Thanks Robbie, walk into the village and lunch were lovely. Nothing like spending time with friends.

I`m sure your husband will appreciate the convenience of you preparing meals for him ahead of time. Food made with love always tastes better.......

Have a lovely time with little one again today.....and hope your sister does make the trip this time around.





macraven said:


> why is it you have a specific time for a doc appointment and then you sit in a room for for 40 minutes before the doc comes in ??
> 
> Aha! that’s why i carry my phone with me to play games while i wait….



It`s a funny thing now.....in waiting rooms if you don`t have a phone to play with, you`re the odd one out. Hope you didn`t have to wait too long.






We did have the nicest lunch today. We got there in time for some splodges of rain to hit, but by the time we got inside, it was off and the sun came out and has been gorgeous ever since.

Tom had mussels and frites, I had a smoked salmon and shrimp salad, others each had a different dish and everything was beautiful. And Tom was spoiled by some lovely gifts from them, and we have birthday/anniversary cards to take away with us on our trip which was nice they were so organised.

Walked home when we were done, it is hot!!!

Aroma of lamb is just gorgeous, might be a later than usual dinner, but we do want to enjoy that lamb!!

Now having the laziest of afternoons....


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> Wow, that’s a lot of flight changes. Is that becoming the norm with the airline industry?


Yes, it’s ti point you celebrate when flight isn’t cancelled…at the gate 


Robo56 said:


> I did not want to put a fence up as I felt this would impede the movement of the wildlife we have left, but hubby and I agreed if there is one more outburst from this guy it will be going up and the crappy structural side of fence will be facing the moron.


Fences do make good neighbors. Deer can jump most standard heights   

Careful there as to having that side face neighbors. Here, we follow UBC uniform building code (plus some more restrictions).  The ‘good side’ of fences has to face Street or neighboring property. 

Even when no complaints filed, when I sold real estate had several closings where sellers had to reverse their older fences ( no grand fathering in) in order to get occupancy permit issued


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, we put our “nice” side out, as we have a stockade fence around our backyard.  Was to keep dogs in. We have it up still, even though no dog at the moment.  Hope your flight changes are done, Keisha.  Have yet to see any of mine doing that yet, and very much hoping no changes for me.  A bit later start next month.  Well, an hour later.  Still like those early flights to get there.  Have an evening flight leaving. Would like both be the same times as booked.


----------



## macraven

It’s been a busy week for me and not sure who I told what the past few days 
My issue started when I had emergency surgery on my back Monday 
Have a growth close to the spine and surgeon did what he could and thought he removed it all

Had to have another session yesterday to scrape out more infection. 
Saw surgeon again this morning for removal of another new cyst he found, said he missed it due to swelling 

Have next stage of surgery tomorrow and cross my fingers this will be the final surgery.

Have been on antibiotics since Monday surgery and i usually respond well to them and hopeful I will be back to normal soon

I use the word “normal “ loosely
haha

(I read all the threads in my 4 sections on the Dis but hold back on some postings as don’t want to babble like an idiot)


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally I am back and mostly caught up at work.  

It's been surprisingly hot hot hot (for us) and humid here, and where we traveled to as well.  I am enjoying and soaking it all in.  It cools down at night now though (which is good when it gets to 35C or 95F+) I sat outside a quite awhile last night enjoying the temps.  Soon the fall weather will come, which makes me sad...but that's what happens when we live in Santa Land lol.

Our trip was great...very busy but great.  Got to visit with my family for a few days and catch up with many extended family for 2 days as well.  Reconnecting with my childhood cousins was great.  It went by tooooo fast.  Dh finally relaxed on Sunday before we were to head home, and then he wished he had taken more time off.  But it wasn't long when we were on our way home that his phone was blowing up again, and he was putting out fires.  Hopefully we can find a few days to sneak in a get away for a break.  We are both needing it.  



keishashadow said:


> had the worst meal at Cheesecake Factory yesterday after waiting 2 hours for a table. warned off by the waiter that my favorite, Evelyn’s chicken is apparently now just a creamy garlic sauce monstrosity. Ok…
> 
> Will try the chicken parm. Waiter said their biggest seller. Figured it’s generally solid choice, difficult to mess up.
> 
> It was made out of ground chicken


ewwwww ground chicken.  That is so wrong on so many levels.  


schumigirl said:


> Little dull this morning, but no rain. I mentioned more than once over the last few weeks many areas are in a drought situation, I don`t think we`re out of that yet, but hopefully with the heavy rain we`ve had we should start improving. It`s quite rare to hear folks talking of drought though in the last years.


Our news outlets have been reporting on it.  I hope that the rain you get soaks into the ground and helps.  When the ground is too dry, it has trouble keeping the water in.  


Charade67 said:


> I am starting the first of my medical office assistant classes. Can anyone guess the subject matter??


My guess is medical terminology 


Robo56 said:


> My younger sister might be coming with me to Universal. It will be nice to have her along for sister time if things work out and she can go.


How fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I would love to do a park trip with my sisters.  Sadly, I don't think any of them would like to do that.  The youngest one maybe, but my middle sister, wouldn't step foot in a park.  I hope your time with little J was fun.    And your neighbor  - some people....wow, wow, wow.  



macraven said:


> Had to have another session yesterday to scrape out more infection.
> Saw surgeon again this morning for removal of another new cyst he found, said he missed it due to swelling
> 
> Have next stage of surgery tomorrow and cross my fingers this will be the final surgery.
> 
> Have been on antibiotics since Monday surgery and i usually respond well to them and hopeful I will be back to normal soon
> 
> I use the word “normal “ loosely
> haha


I will be sending you lots of healing thoughts and prayers.  I hope you start to rebound quickly...so you can get into the parks and enjoy HHN.

Well, I should shuffle a few more papers.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Yes, it’s ti point you celebrate when flight isn’t cancelled…at the gate
> 
> Fences do make good neighbors. Deer can jump most standard heights
> 
> Careful there as to having that side face neighbors. Here, we follow UBC uniform building code (plus some more restrictions).  The ‘good side’ of fences has to face Street or neighboring property.
> 
> Even when no complaints filed, when I sold real estate had several closings where sellers had to reverse their older fences ( no grand fathering in) in order to get occupancy permit issued




It`s the same law over here Janet, the ugly side with the posts are on the side with the owner. 





macraven said:


> It’s been a busy week for me and not sure who I told what the past few days
> My issue started when I had emergency surgery on my back Monday
> Have a growth close to the spine and surgeon did what he could and thought he removed it all
> 
> Had to have another session yesterday to scrape out more infection.
> Saw surgeon again this morning for removal of another new cyst he found, said he missed it due to swelling
> 
> Have next stage of surgery tomorrow and cross my fingers this will be the final surgery.
> 
> Have been on antibiotics since Monday surgery and i usually respond well to them and hopeful I will be back to normal soon
> 
> I use the word “normal “ loosely
> haha
> 
> (I read all the threads in my 4 sections on the Dis but hold back on some postings as don’t want to babble like an idiot)




What is normal anyway....and do we really want to be normal.....I prefer to be different.....lol.....

After tomorrow you`ll be done......hope it`s still not too painful, but certainly doesn`t sound fun! 

Still no cooking for you....... 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally I am back and mostly caught up at work.
> 
> It's been surprisingly hot hot hot (for us) and humid here, and where we traveled to as well.  I am enjoying and soaking it all in.  It cools down at night now though (which is good when it gets to 35C or 95F+) I sat outside a quite awhile last night enjoying the temps.  Soon the fall weather will come, which makes me sad...but that's what happens when we live in Santa Land lol.
> 
> Our trip was great...very busy but great.  Got to visit with my family for a few days and catch up with many extended family for 2 days as well.  Reconnecting with my childhood cousins was great.  It went by tooooo fast.  Dh finally relaxed on Sunday before we were to head home, and then he wished he had taken more time off.  But it wasn't long when we were on our way home that his phone was blowing up again, and he was putting out fires.  Hopefully we can find a few days to sneak in a get away for a break.  We are both needing it.
> 
> 
> ewwwww ground chicken.  That is so wrong on so many levels.
> 
> Our news outlets have been reporting on it.  I hope that the rain you get soaks into the ground and helps.  When the ground is too dry, it has trouble keeping the water in.
> 
> My guess is medical terminology
> 
> How fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I would love to do a park trip with my sisters.  Sadly, I don't think any of them would like to do that.  The youngest one maybe, but my middle sister, wouldn't step foot in a park.  I hope your time with little J was fun.    And your neighbor  - some people....wow, wow, wow.
> 
> 
> I will be sending you lots of healing thoughts and prayers.  I hope you start to rebound quickly...so you can get into the parks and enjoy HHN.
> 
> Well, I should shuffle a few more papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!




Glad you had a lovely visit with everyone Pumpkin. Glad your DH could chill out too, yes, more time off is always better. 

Yes, there are areas that were getting flooded due to ground being too dry, we did drive through one area that had it bad. We do need more rain for sure, I think that`s part of the reason the trees are turning so early. 

Hope your day goes quickly......






Lamb was lush!!!! I made the most gorgeous red wine and cranberry sauce/gravy for it and with the couscous and roasted carrots, it was a real treat. Tom said it was one of the nicest meals ever.....I`ll take that!! 

Not doing anything special tomorrow night for Tom as we`ll go out to our usual restaurant Saturday night, just us which has not gone down well again lol......friends want to come too, but we`re meeting Kyle there, so just our family. 

8.30 and it`s already dark, although windows are still open as it`s so warm. I do like it cosy though.....that`s one of the nice things about Autumn and winter.

Got no room for anything else tonight, we are stuffed!


----------



## Lynne G

Mac, sending lots of good thoughts and healing mummy dust.  Back surgeries are no fun at all. Take care.  

Pumpkin, sweet, that you had a great time with family and friends.  Yes, take that time off for you and your DH.  Good to truly relax sometimes.    

What for dinner?  No one in mood, as was very warm today.  

Am now having nice looking hair.  Decided to make an appointment just 4 days before my September trip.  Enjoy my visits to the hair salon. 

Back to look in freezer.  Otherwise, it may be pasta night.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Have yet to see any of mine doing that yet, and very much hoping no changes for me.


Yes, remember when SWA’s schedule was written in stone?


Pumpkin1172 said:


> ewwwww ground chicken. That is so wrong on so many levels.


Let me count the ways. Even my pooch turned up his nose at that mess

The time with ur family sounds so fun.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> My guess is medical terminology


Good one. 

I’m going with HIPPA stuffs


schumigirl said:


> 8:30 and it`s already dark,


Arrrgh need more summer!  I’m already drowning in the pumpkin spice everything that’s cropping up. 

Mac my mind immediately went to thot that belongs in a HHN house of horrors. Sorry U r going thru that.

Mr & I Have bi-annual check with family doc tomorrow.  Whee. I liken it to getting our oil changed

Too early for lunch out afterwards, note to self schedule it later next go-round.  Sooner or later I’m going to ace this retirement stuff


----------



## Lynne G

Brunch or a nice breakfast out Keisha.  It’s those little things, lol.


----------



## Charade67

Another quick stop in. Both classes I am taking this term have a lot of writing. I hate writing. 



macraven said:


> why is it you have a specific time for a doc appointment and then you sit in a room for for 40 minutes before the doc comes in ??


And if you are late you get charges a fee. To bad we can't charge the doctors.



macraven said:


> It’s been a busy week for me and not sure who I told what the past few days
> My issue started when I had emergency surgery on my back Monday
> Have a growth close to the spine and surgeon did what he could and thought he removed it all
> 
> Had to have another session yesterday to scrape out more infection.
> Saw surgeon again this morning for removal of another new cyst he found, said he missed it due to swelling
> 
> Have next stage of surgery tomorrow and cross my fingers this will be the final surgery.
> 
> Have been on antibiotics since Monday surgery and i usually respond well to them and hopeful I will be back to normal soon
> 
> I use the word “normal “ loosely
> haha
> 
> (I read all the threads in my 4 sections on the Dis but hold back on some postings as don’t want to babble like an idiot)


What an ordeal. I hope everything is over tomorrow  and you are feeling good by the time of your trip.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> My guess is medical terminology





keishashadow said:


> I’m going with HIPPA stuffs


This class covers my favorite thing in the world - medical insurance. 



schumigirl said:


> Not doing anything special tomorrow night for Tom as we`ll go out to our usual restaurant Saturday night, just us which has not gone down well again lol......friends want to come too, but we`re meeting Kyle there, so just our family.


In case I miss it, Happy Birthday to Tom.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Yes, remember when SWA’s schedule was written in stone?
> 
> Let me count the ways. Even my pooch turned up his nose at that mess
> 
> The time with ur family sounds so fun.
> 
> Good one.
> 
> I’m going with HIPPA stuffs
> 
> Arrrgh need more summer!  I’m already drowning in the pumpkin spice everything that’s cropping up.
> 
> Mac my mind immediately went to thot that belongs in a HHN house of horrors. Sorry U r going thru that.
> 
> Mr & I Have bi-annual check with family doc tomorrow.  Whee. I liken it to getting our oil changed
> 
> Too early for lunch out afterwards, note to self schedule it later next go-round.  Sooner or later I’m going to ace this retirement stuff



I haven`t seen any pumpkin spice here yet, but we don`t go to coffee places really and I tend to buy candles in America round about this time, so maybe I just haven`t been looking.

lol.......yes, it took Tom about 3 and a half minutes to get into retirement mode.......I of course had officially been "retired" for years so I was all set as a lady of leisure anyway.....yes, appointments in certain places were scheduled so lunch was up next conveniently. 

Both of you are like us, glued at the hip to each other and I know you`ll both love it too....we often liken it to wondering how he ever had time to work, and he only worked the equivalent of 6 months out of the year......loved that schedule too!!! Someone asked if he was paid for the full year.......lol.......I just laughed and said of course!!!! He doesn`t miss work at all and it`s now just over 5 years since he did decide early retirement was for him......and it really is!!! 

Hope the oil change goes well!!!




Charade67 said:


> Another quick stop in. Both classes I am taking this term have a lot of writing. I hate writing.
> 
> 
> And if you are late you get charges a fee. To bad we can't charge the doctors.
> 
> 
> What an ordeal. I hope everything is over tomorrow  and you are feeling good by the time of your trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This class covers my favorite thing in the world - medical insurance.
> 
> 
> In case I miss it, Happy Birthday to Tom.



Thank you Charade......although we`re not going out for dinner tonight, we`ll still spoil him to bits today, make a nice dinner and a friend has baked a lovely chocolate cake for him. So he has dessert. 

It would be Medical Insurance wouldn`t it......lol.....




Another hot night, and lovely looking day out there this morning. 

I have my usual 3 and a half hour hair appointment this morning.......I always seem to be in at the same time as a woman who only gets a colour on her hair, no highlights and her hair is not in good condition but she never gets a proper treatment on it, they stylists hate doing it but she insists. Even for my inbetween cuts, she always seems to be there. 

I don`t speak to her as all she ever does is moan, but least she`s only in around 40 minutes.......I do love my salon time and I really like the stylist I have so it`s always a very nice experience. Not sure I need a full head doing this time, but I`ll get it anyway unless my stylist says different. Had full conditioning treatment every so often too.

But, apart from that not much today. Kyle is taking a half day from work and is coming over to have lunch together since it`s his dad`s birthday, he`ll enjoy the chocolate cake too although he won`t have too much as he is doing a fun run tonight somewhere with some friends. 

Making my husband an early breakfast as I`ll be at the salon, he`s asked for bacon anything.......so, will rustle up some pancakes, bacon and I still have some Canadian Maple Syrup from a Farmer`s Market in Mount Dora, and of course a large pot of tea. We`ll do cards and presents this afternoon. And unapologetically some overly schmaltzy gifs today....... 











































Gonna spoil that man today ........Have a great Thursday too 



​


----------



## Lynne G

A very happy birthday to Tom, Schumi’s DH.  

And the heat is here.  Hot and humid, 92 the high.  Good reason to be thirsty today. 

Hope your salon visit is nice today, Schumi.  Was quiet most of my visit yesterday.  Here, many don’t go right before the dinner hour, mid week.  Which is now when I prefer my visits.  Usually I’m  the only one, or there’s one or two that arrive as I’m there. 

And so, once I get over this week day routine, and thank goodness I turned my alarm off.  While I may be up still early enough tomorrow,  I will certainly be in that relaxing mode.  See a week off, needed a shorter one to ease back.  At least one more year closer to retirement.  Yay.  But for now, my tea is hot, I’m in week day mode, and glad my home has a house AC.  While almost cool this morning, but the sky is clear, so a beautiful sunny start we had. But the clouds are a coming, so should be a warmer start tomorrow.  Still will be hot and humid tomorrow, but tomorrow will bring that it’s so humid, a thunderstorm breaks out. Not today through.  Time to sweat.  But my kinda Summer weather.   

Thirsty Thursday all.  A great day for a birthday too.  Woot!


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> I haven`t seen any pumpkin spice here yet, but we don`t go to coffee places really and I tend to buy candles in America round about this time, so maybe I just haven`t been looking.
> 
> lol.......yes, it took Tom about 3 and a half minutes to get into retirement mode.......I of course had officially been "retired" for years so I was all set as a lady of leisure anyway.....yes, appointments in certain places were scheduled so lunch was up next conveniently.
> 
> Both of you are like us, glued at the hip to each other and I know you`ll both love it too....we often liken it to wondering how he ever had time to work, and he only worked the equivalent of 6 months out of the year......loved that schedule too!!! Someone asked if he was paid for the full year.......lol.......I just laughed and said of course!!!! He doesn`t miss work at all and it`s now just over 5 years since he did decide early retirement was for him......and it really is!!!
> 
> Hope the oil change goes well!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Charade......although we`re not going out for dinner tonight, we`ll still spoil him to bits today, make a nice dinner and a friend has baked a lovely chocolate cake for him. So he has dessert.
> 
> It would be Medical Insurance wouldn`t it......lol.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another hot night, and lovely looking day out there this morning.
> 
> I have my usual 3 and a half hour hair appointment this morning.......I always seem to be in at the same time as a woman who only gets a colour on her hair, no highlights and her hair is not in good condition but she never gets a proper treatment on it, they stylists hate doing it but she insists. Even for my inbetween cuts, she always seems to be there.
> 
> I don`t speak to her as all she ever does is moan, but least she`s only in around 40 minutes.......I do love my salon time and I really like the stylist I have so it`s always a very nice experience. Not sure I need a full head doing this time, but I`ll get it anyway unless my stylist says different. Had full conditioning treatment every so often too.
> 
> But, apart from that not much today. Kyle is taking a half day from work and is coming over to have lunch together since it`s his dad`s birthday, he`ll enjoy the chocolate cake too although he won`t have too much as he is doing a fun run tonight somewhere with some friends.
> 
> Making my husband an early breakfast as I`ll be at the salon, he`s asked for bacon anything.......so, will rustle up some pancakes, bacon and I still have some Canadian Maple Syrup from a Farmer`s Market in Mount Dora, and of course a large pot of tea. We`ll do cards and presents this afternoon. And unapologetically some overly schmaltzy gifs today.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna spoil that man today ........Have a great Thursday too
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## macraven

happy birthday to Tom !!
He is king of the day!


----------



## Robo56

Good Thursday morning everyone  













keishashadow said:


> Careful there as to having that side face neighbors. Here, we follow UBC uniform building code (plus some more restrictions). The ‘good side’ of fences has to face Street or neighboring property.
> 
> Even when no complaints filed, when I sold real estate had several closings where sellers had to reverse their older fences ( no grand fathering in) in order to get occupancy permit issued


We live in the county so city codes would not apply to us. We would look into county codes before the fence went up if needed. 

Hopefully we won’t need to put the fence up if things stay quiet.



macraven said:


> Have been on antibiotics since Monday surgery and i usually respond well to them and hopeful I will be back to normal soon



Mac sorry to hear you are having issues with your back. Hopefully the doc is able to get you fixed up and the antibiotics take care of any infection.

 You have HHN to look forward to coming up.




schumigirl said:


> What is normal anyway....and do we really want to be normal.....I prefer to be different.....lol.....



Yep, normal is overrated. Always good to be your original self.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> How fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would love to do a park trip with my sisters. Sadly, I don't think any of them would like to do that. The youngest one maybe, but my middle sister, wouldn't step foot in a park. I hope your time with little J was fun. And your neighbor  - some people....wow, wow, wow.


Thank you Pumpkin. Little J and I had a great time yesterday. He is a busy little toddler. He loves to build things. He has a magnetic building set he loves to build things with.

My younger sister likes the parks too. She is a Disney fan, but likes Universal too. If she is able to come along on this trip I might have to look into MNSSHP for her. Not sure on the dates or if it would work, but I would look into it if she decides to come along.



Am now having nice looking hair. Decided to make an appointment just 4 days before my September trip. Enjoy my visits to the hair salon.

Lynne glad to hear your salon appointment went well. Always nice to have your hair the way you want it.


Carole enjoy your hair salon time.


Happy Birthday to Your hubby Tom. May he have many more happy birthdays.

Sending some minions to help you all celebrate.










Sending a shout out to all the Sans family who are not posting much or who don’t post anymore. Tink, Soniam, Patty, Lori, Tinyd, RFF, Buckeev and many more. Hope you all are well.



Get out and celebrate whatever it is that makes you happy today everyone. Have a great Thursday.


----------



## keishashadow

Checkups went well today, couldnt dodge pneumonia shot. New type only need one at least   Both told good show , vaccine & sent on our merry way…with orders for testing, vaccine new RXs clutched in our hot ‘lil hands lol.

Carole -A very Happy Birthday to the Mr  have a great time celebrating (for days)


schumigirl said:


> woman who only gets a colour on her hair, no highlights and her hair is not in good condition but she never gets a proper treatment on it, they stylists hate doing it but she insists. Even for my inbetween cuts, she always seems to be there.


It amazes me how many woman skip even a basic daily conditioning, that easy yet oh-so-essential part of hair care. 

Don’t get me started on those who pay $$$ for salon services yet either don’t deep condition first at home or refuse to pay a few extra bucks at the salon to have it added to color


Lynne G said:


> At least one more year closer to retirement


Is there an official countdown in place?


Robo56 said:


> Get out and celebrate whatever it is that makes you happy today everyone.


I like the way that sounds


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's Thursday and I can see the weekend now      Thank goodness lol

Beautiful hot day here for us again.  No walk last night.  I donned my hairdresser hat again last night.  I cut dh and older ds.  I told ds that I am now charging him for his haircuts.  His payment is for him to cook 2 supper/dinner meals.  As long as he tells me what groceries he needs, I will make sure that they are in the house for him to cook.  I also told youngest ds that his payment for haircuts is also 2 cooked meals.  I think that's a pretty good trade of services.  Other than that, not much else to report.  

I'm thinking of only working a half day tomorrow.  We are heading back to the city this weekend.  Dh's family is having a golf tournament/small family reunion on Saturday, and also dd has asked for some help packing up their house as they are moving next week.  So we will do some packing, and visiting family.  Dh is working all day, so no escaping working early to head out early.  With travelling last weekend, this weekend, and we are also travelling next weekend as well to do some camping with dd and friends.  Lots of travelling for the next little bit, but I love it.  Winter comes too soon and then we don't travel as much once that white stuff hits the ground.  



schumigirl said:


> I haven`t seen any pumpkin spice here yet


I just seen a local eatery has pumpkin spice lattes and I want to   I actually hate pumpkin spice anything, just not for me.  


schumigirl said:


> I have my usual 3 and a half hour hair appointment this morning.......I always seem to be in at the same time as a woman who only gets a colour on her hair, no highlights and her hair is not in good condition but she never gets a proper treatment on it, they stylists hate doing it but she insists. Even for my inbetween cuts, she always seems to be there.


I hope that appointment went great.  That is reason # 13987432847 why I don't want to return to the trade.  Nope, nope, nope, you couldn't pay me enough to work behind the chair again.  


Lynne G said:


> While I may be up still early enough tomorrow, I will certainly be in that relaxing mode. See a week off, needed a shorter one to ease back.


I agree, a shorter work week when returning from holidays is definitely needed!!!!  


keishashadow said:


> Checkups went well today


Great to hear.  I have some appointment for checkups coming as well.  

Well, I should attack some of these papers and shuffle more papers around.  Those spreadsheets don't complete themselves.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

@schumigirl   Happiest Birthday wishes to Tom


----------



## Lynne G

Glad to hear you are normal, Keisha.  Yep, started with 10 year plan, now 8 years.  DH, just realized, he may be able to retire in another year or two.  I told him, do it.  Told him to make an appointment with retirement person, to see what the options are. But for me, I do have a date in mind.  Hopefully, meaning when my kids are fully on their own.  And home body, older one, I expect to live closer to us.  Little one?  May be further North.  She likes the cold.  Sigh.  And I thought I’d have a Florida kid. Oh well.  

Soup and grilled cheese.  My little one made me and her lunch.  Was fine, and a pickle for me.  Like the sourness of the pickle with the cheese of the sandwich.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> happy birthday to Tom !!
> He is king of the day!



lol.....thanks, that`s funny as the card Kyle sent him mentions him being the King of the home, but everyone knows the Queen rules the roost........lol....how true!!!




Robo56 said:


> Good Thursday morning everyone
> 
> View attachment 696974
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 696977
> 
> View attachment 696975
> 
> View attachment 696978
> 
> 
> We live in the county so city codes would not apply to us. We would look into county codes before the fence went up if needed.
> 
> Hopefully we won’t need to put the fence up if things stay quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> Mac sorry to hear you are having issues with your back. Hopefully the doc is able to get you fixed up and the antibiotics take care of any infection.
> 
> You have HHN to look forward to coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, normal is overrated. Always good to be your original self.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Pumpkin. Little J and I had a great time yesterday. He is a busy little toddler. He loves to build things. He has a magnetic building set he loves to build things with.
> 
> My younger sister likes the parks too. She is a Disney fan, but likes Universal too. If she is able to come along on this trip I might have to look into MNSSHP for her. Not sure on the dates or if it would work, but I would look into it if she decides to come along.
> 
> 
> 
> Am now having nice looking hair. Decided to make an appointment just 4 days before my September trip. Enjoy my visits to the hair salon.
> 
> Lynne glad to hear your salon appointment went well. Always nice to have your hair the way you want it.
> 
> 
> Carole enjoy your hair salon time.
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to Your hubby Tom. May he have many more happy birthdays.
> 
> Sending some minions to help you all celebrate.
> 
> View attachment 696970
> 
> View attachment 696971
> 
> View attachment 696972
> 
> View attachment 696973
> 
> 
> Sending a shout out to all the Sans family who are not posting much or who don’t post anymore. Tink, Soniam, Patty, Lori, Tinyd, RFF, Buckeev and many more. Hope you all are well.
> 
> 
> 
> Get out and celebrate whatever it is that makes you happy today everyone. Have a great Thursday.




Thanks so much Robbie....I sharedthe memes with him!! Always lovely to celebrate a birthday and he loves the minions too.

Yes!!! Being original is worth so much more......I like being me!!! And yes, salon time is a real treat!

I do like that mantra.....celebrate what makes you happy!!






keishashadow said:


> Checkups went well today, couldnt dodge pneumonia shot. New type only need one at least   Both told good show , vaccine & sent on our merry way…with orders for testing, vaccine new RXs clutched in our hot ‘lil hands lol.
> 
> Carole -A very Happy Birthday to the Mr  have a great time celebrating (for days)View attachment 697038
> 
> It amazes me how many woman skip even a basic daily conditioning, that easy yet oh-so-essential part of hair care.
> 
> Don’t get me started on those who pay $$$ for salon services yet either don’t deep condition first at home or refuse to pay a few extra bucks at the salon to have it added to color
> 
> Is there an official countdown in place?
> 
> I like the way that sounds





lol.....love that meme!! Very traditional. Do you know we have never seen Braveheart!!

Glad the overhaul went well, and yes, we follow your families style of celebrating...one day isn`t enough, think we`ll stretch this one out till Sunday....he`s worth it!!!!

Yes, no excuses for bad hair today. That lady I mentioned won`t let them put conditioner on her as she "doesn`t need it". Not sure what she sees in the mirror but we all see a dry birds nest. I love getting conditioning treatments and yes, daily or bi daily good conditioning is essential.

This woman is just tight....won`t part with anything.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's Thursday and I can see the weekend now      Thank goodness lol
> 
> Beautiful hot day here for us again.  No walk last night.  I donned my hairdresser hat again last night.  I cut dh and older ds.  I told ds that I am now charging him for his haircuts.  His payment is for him to cook 2 supper/dinner meals.  As long as he tells me what groceries he needs, I will make sure that they are in the house for him to cook.  I also told youngest ds that his payment for haircuts is also 2 cooked meals.  I think that's a pretty good trade of services.  Other than that, not much else to report.
> 
> I'm thinking of only working a half day tomorrow.  We are heading back to the city this weekend.  Dh's family is having a golf tournament/small family reunion on Saturday, and also dd has asked for some help packing up their house as they are moving next week.  So we will do some packing, and visiting family.  Dh is working all day, so no escaping working early to head out early.  With travelling last weekend, this weekend, and we are also travelling next weekend as well to do some camping with dd and friends.  Lots of travelling for the next little bit, but I love it.  Winter comes too soon and then we don't travel as much once that white stuff hits the ground.
> 
> 
> I just seen a local eatery has pumpkin spice lattes and I want to   I actually hate pumpkin spice anything, just not for me.
> 
> I hope that appointment went great.  That is reason # 13987432847 why I don't want to return to the trade.  Nope, nope, nope, you couldn't pay me enough to work behind the chair again.
> 
> I agree, a shorter work week when returning from holidays is definitely needed!!!!
> 
> Great to hear.  I have some appointment for checkups coming as well.
> 
> Well, I should attack some of these papers and shuffle more papers around.  Those spreadsheets don't complete themselves.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



You have some lovely trips coming up Pumpkin.....sounds like a lot of fun. Yes, make the most of it while you can, its a long winter. And hope your daughter`s move goes well.

Yes, you couldn`t pay me enough to deal with women like that, they hate just putting a colour on her when she really needs a proper condition and highlight package. She`s also quite abrupt with the girls which I don`t like. And I hate mean people so I guess I`m not going to be on her Christmas card list either.....lol.....

Yes, no Pumpkin Spice for me either. Not a fan of those flavours.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> @schumigirl   Happiest Birthday wishes to Tom




Thanks Pumpkin, he had a lovely day.......







Was a busy day yesterday for tea making. Lots of folks popping in and out with cards and a seemingly endless dropping off of various stuff in bottles......lol...they know him so well!! Lots of lovely gifts for him though.

One of his favourites was a solid silver letter opener from Kyle....my idea, he stole my thunder.....lol......almost stabbed myself trying to hide it as he came upstairs as I was looking at it before it was wrapped.....lol......

Had copious amounts of prosecco too. Although someone gave us a case of champagne a while back, opened one of them last night too...well, would have been rude not to!

Sunrise is getting later and later now, stunning one this morning but feeling cooler again. Should be warmer by mid morning though. 

Today, have a few things to go pick up and some shopping to do, haven`t thought about food yet for today except Tom has asked for Eggs Benedict for breakfast, well, of course.....I`ll have some toast with bacon. 

Want to finish a book I`m reading, so that might be this afternoon taken care of. 

Still love that Friday feeling........

























It`s Friday, have fun!!​


----------



## schumigirl

Gorgeous day here again, and hotter than forecast!

So, bbq for lunch, got some chicken skewers and spicy pork fillet on skewers too…….will keep some for dinner and add some steak too…..completely unexpected as we thought it was going to be cooler.

So, very lazy afternoon ahead for us now for sure…….


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick Friday morning stop in     I'm glad it's Friday...that's all I can say lol.

Another beautiful day here.  I placed a mobile order at Tim's for my morning tea and some goodies for the staff...they gave me a coffee instead of tea   First world problems.  It was my fault to not double checking before I left...they were definitely not on the ball, as I had to wait a good 10 minutes for them to have my order ready.  I seen the gal rushing around.  Oh well, a quick 2 minute drive back and I had a fresh tea in hand.  First world problems right 

I have a few things packed ready to go, just need a couple other things to toss into the suitcase for the weekend.  Then I'm ready to hit the road.  I got the e-reader charged and ready to go too.  Helps make the drive go faster for sure.  

Well, I should go shuffle more papers.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, under the weather here, maybe the shot or new meds or the gross looking quarter pounder with cheese yesterday that was breakfast/lunch/dinner Lol.  On the bright side, I’m probably down at least 5 pounds today.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I told ds that I am now charging him for his haircuts. His payment is for him to cook 2 supper/dinner meals. As long as he tells me what groceries he needs, I will make sure that they are in the house for him to cook. I also told youngest ds that his payment for haircuts is also 2 cooked meals. I think that's a pretty good trade of services


Plus tip!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> actually hate pumpkin spice anything, just not for me.


Same.  I do believe Starbucks had a latte a couple of weeks ago.  I was annoyed they tossed some crunchy candy things into my normal Carmel latte.  Well, not normal, the sugar content so high, it’s a dessert splurge for me.


Lynne G said:


> Glad to hear you are normal, Keisha


Well, I don’t have official papers attesting to it 


Lynne G said:


> Told him to make an appointment with retirement person, to see what the options are. But for me, I do have a date in mind.


Yes, we went thru a strange thing where the pension was a different amount each month???  Something about the sweet spot your last best 7 months and some sort of ‘kicker’ that appeared to be random to me.  

system set up you couldn’t do it online…had to manually input income for each set of 7 months you were interested in retiring on the final date, then have computer work it’s magic. 

It literally took the mr months to settle upon a date within a 3 year period.  


schumigirl said:


> Do you know we have never seen Braveheart!!


No way!  The ending is so disturbing.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I placed a mobile order at Tim's for my morning tea and some goodies for the staff...they gave me a coffee instead of tea  First world problems


Hey, I’m with you.  Only go for a hot tea (today) first thing when stomach is decidedly off.  I’d not be amused either.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick Friday morning stop in     I'm glad it's Friday...that's all I can say lol.
> 
> Another beautiful day here.  I placed a mobile order at Tim's for my morning tea and some goodies for the staff...they gave me a coffee instead of tea   First world problems.  It was my fault to not double checking before I left...they were definitely not on the ball, as I had to wait a good 10 minutes for them to have my order ready.  I seen the gal rushing around.  Oh well, a quick 2 minute drive back and I had a fresh tea in hand.  First world problems right
> 
> I have a few things packed ready to go, just need a couple other things to toss into the suitcase for the weekend.  Then I'm ready to hit the road.  I got the e-reader charged and ready to go too.  Helps make the drive go faster for sure.
> 
> Well, I should go shuffle more papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!




Have a lovely weekend Pumpkin, enjoy the travels reading. 




keishashadow said:


> Hey all, under the weather here, maybe the shot or new meds or the gross looking quarter pounder with cheese yesterday that was breakfast/lunch/dinner Lol.  On the bright side, I’m probably down at least 5 pounds today.
> 
> 
> Plus tip!
> 
> Same.  I do believe Starbucks had a latte a couple of weeks ago.  I was annoyed they tossed some crunchy candy things into my normal Carmel latte.  Well, not normal, the sugar content so high, it’s a dessert splurge for me.
> 
> Well, I don’t have official papers attesting to it
> 
> Yes, we went thru a strange thing where the pension was a different amount each month???  Something about the sweet spot your last best 7 months and some sort of ‘kicker’ that appeared to be random to me.
> 
> system set up you couldn’t do it online…had to manually input income for each set of 7 months you were interested in retiring on the final date, then have computer work it’s magic.
> 
> It literally took the mr months to settle upon a date within a 3 year period.
> 
> No way!  The ending is so disturbing.
> 
> Hey, I’m with you.  Only go for a hot tea (today) first thing when stomach is decidedly off.  I’d not be amused either.



We have a caramel latte every 20 years or so whether we want one or not.....lol....yes, pure sugar!!! 

Now I need to go Google the ending of the movie, I know the history of course, but movies can be so different. 

Hope you do better tonight, and keep drinking that tea! 





Turned chilly tonight and dark by 8.15pm. We ended up not grilling outside, so I got the griddle pan out and cooked the skewers on there. Not the same but it was delicious. 

Got some lovely plum chutney from the farmer, not to be eaten for a while though, nice to know it`s our plums that are in the jars. 

Watching the first Harry Potter tonight, love that movie, getting in the Potter mood for next week. 

Out walking in the morning, not a long walk though, then lunch, cocktail in the afternoon then dinner out tomorrow night....following the keishashadow family tradition of extending birthday celebrations......I like it!!! Just the three of us which will be lovely. Although might be four, we`ll see. 

5 more sleeps.......


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> following the keishashadow family tradition of extending birthday celebrations......I like it!!


Yes, life is too short to not celebrate precious moments until they squeal


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Yes, life is too short to not celebrate precious moments until they squeal



I couldn`t agree more.....we could celebrate a day having a Y at the end of it......lol.....your family does it right! 






Gorgeous sunrise this morning, even if it was red, supposed to be a sailor`s warning, but forecast looks alright for the rest of the day apparently. 

Will be lovely walking this morning too I think. 

Then laundry, bacon and mushroom stack for lunch on English muffins will add an egg for Tom, then watching the qualifying for the Belgian Grand Prix, used to be one of our favourite circuits to visit many moons ago, very traditional track.

Out for dinner tonight for Tom`s birthday, that`ll be a lovely meal as we`ve never had anything less than perfect from them. 

But, time for a pot of tea then will have some toast later before we head out walking. 


























Have a wonderful Saturday ​


----------



## macraven

Tom


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Tom



Thanks mac......he had a lovely extended birthday dinner last night.....  



Yep, dinner was gorgeous, and although we hadn`t told them it was for a Birthday, the lady who works behind the bar and takes the reservations remembered us vaguely saying how close it was to his birthday, she is fabulous!! 

We enjoyed it just being the three of us for a change....didn`t take many pictures, but Kyle was impressed with his steak..




























We felt incredibly full afterwards and didn`t have room when we got home for the champagne we had chilled. It was a cup of tea. We all had 3 courses and they are large, I had the lamb shank and Tom had a full rack of ribs.....and only had tea for breakfast this morning as we just weren`t hungry yet. 

And slept so late which was lovely......

Lunch will be light, going to have some fruit and a mini muffin. 

Gorgeous day again today, got some bedding washed and out on the lines and although we don`t pack till Tuesday night, the cases are down from the attic. Making sure everything we need to take is washed and ready to pack. Next few days will be clothes we don`t need for our trip. 

I think we`re organised, but there`s always something. At least we have no testing to worry about this trip. 

Decided to just make turkey brie and cranberry grilled sandwiches for dinner tonight......neither of us feels like a large meal tonight. 






















Happy Sunday​


----------



## keishashadow

Carole Looks like a lovely evening.  That is a big, honking steak.  Meant to be shared? 


In all seriousness, jellie re the Turkey. Other than the random full Frozen bird that is spotted, from parts unknown, they are just not to be had here.  

Herds culled due to avian flu. Sure hope they are back by thanksgiving or it will put the past 
toilet paper shortage to shame 

Working up a head of steam to (long overdue) groom my dog. Pray for me


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Carole Looks like a lovely evening.  That is a big, honking steak.  Meant to be shared?
> View attachment 697728
> 
> In all seriousness, jellie re the Turkey. Other than the random full Frozen bird that is spotted, from parts unknown, they are just not to be had here.
> 
> Herds culled due to avian flu. Sure hope they are back by thanksgiving or it will put the past
> toilet paper shortage to shame
> 
> Working up a head of steam to (long overdue) groom my dog. Pray for me



Love it!!!

Nope, steak for one person......18oz Porterhouse, medium rare......and no, we didn`t even get a tiny piece......lol....think Joey doesn`t share food and that`s Kyle!!! Unless he doesn`t like it of course, then he is ultra generous.......lol......I did get his mushrooms, but of course, he doesn`t like them.

Our turkey slices come from our butcher, I haven`t heard of anything around the farms here but yes, it`s always a worry we get an outbreak. Turkey is traditional at Christmas here. We have ours on order with our butcher, but will arrange to pick it up for New Years as we are in Scotland again for Christmas. Fingers crossed no outbreaks here. 

Good luck with the pooch.......sounds like fun 





I think our hot summer temps are finally going. It`s warm, but come this time of day, you can feel the cool seeping into the air. Pleasant at night times though. 

Hoping we feel hungry soon, although it is still early. 

Enjoyed the Belgian Grand Prix.......

Time for a pot of tea I think........


----------



## Lynne G

Trash day, and trying to get pond water lady moving.  Last day I can say I have a 20 year old.  OMG has time flown. 

Yep, into our 5th heat wave.  With today’s 90’s and humid, and thunderstorms warnings late afternoon into evening.  Hit record in the weather department.  Was yesterday, today, tomorrow, and Tuesday’s weather predictions. No rain to be seen yesterday, though.  Stayed North of us.  Woot!  Summertime  still here.    

Good luck with pooch washing today, Keisha.  I did mine outside.  Labs liked it more than my boxer did.  But all three just stood there and got washed and rinsed with the hose.  Male lab tried to keep putting the hose in his mouth though. 

Okay, need to be  more, let’s get moving now.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Good luck with pooch washing today


Bath day tomorrow. Today was hair cut and nail clipping.  I took it down another inch shorter than below.  Can’t use clippers, hand cutting. Takes hours

If he didn’t get trimmed regularly instead of this



He’d look like this in a year


Wish my hair was as silky and grew that fast lol

Ummm pond water lady?

Carole mmmmm porterhouse, best of both worlds   I may decide to drive 2 hours to closest Turkey farm/processor and order for thanksgiving & Xmas. They have stopped taking orders by phone to try and quell the demand I guess


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Bath day tomorrow. Today was hair cut and nail clipping.  I took it down another inch shorter than below.  Can’t use clippers, hand cutting. Takes hours
> 
> If he didn’t get trimmed regularly instead of this
> 
> View attachment 697766
> 
> He’d look like this in a year
> 
> View attachment 697767
> Wish my hair was as silky and grew that fast lol
> 
> Ummm pond water lady?
> 
> Carole mmmmm porterhouse, best of both worlds   I may decide to drive 2 hours to closest Turkey farm/processor and order for thanksgiving & Xmas. They have stopped taking orders by phone to try and quell the demand I guess



That is one gorgeous pooch!!! I thought your dog was different to that one, I`m sure I remember a different dog in a picture you sent???? Or I could be hallucinating of course......he is gorgeous!! 

Porterhouse is usually Tom`s choice, but they have stopped offering pure fillet on the menu due to outlandish costs apparently. So this is the next best thing for Kyle, but he much prefers the lean filet. 

That would be worth the drive I think to guarantee you order. Not having a turkey......er, no. 




Our printer hates us. Spent over an hour trying to print off our proof of vaccination certificates for showing at the airport. Even though we have uploaded them to the VA site......we still need to print them off, we would anyway as we are dinosaurs apparently and like a paper copy of everything, just in case. 

Just after 8 and it`s getting dark. Bank Holiday tomorrow here so most places will be busy, so we very rarely do much on Bank Holidays, too busy. So, we have some groceries to pick up and a few bits and bobs here and there and start with the never ending line of birthday/anniversary gifts to hand out or make sure they are posted on the right date. September is still the busiest month for me for those. 

Did have a grilled sandwich for dinner, it was very nice and it was enough for tonight`s dinner. 

Lazy night ahead for us.


----------



## macraven

Great pic keisha!
You have two cuties in that picture


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday evening everyone





Carole nice Celebratory dinner pictures of your family for Toms birthdays meal. Wowser that is a big steak. Looks like happy faces all around. Keep on celebrating.


Janet what a cute pooch.


Not much going on here just a little clean up in the sunken garden. Rest of the day been a bit lazy.


Tomorrow is the lift off of the Artemis l at 8:33 am Eastern time if all goes well. They have a two hour launch window. I wish I was standing across the river from this lift off tomorrow morning. I will guarantee you the ground will rumble from a few miles away when this ship goes up. A 32 story mega rocket. This is NASA’s baby.

I went up for the preview delivery to 39B in March 28th. It was on the pad for a dry run. Here’s a few pictures.















Have a great Sunday evening everyone.


----------



## macraven

Great pictures!


----------



## Lynne G

Lucky dog, Keisha.  A cutie, both dog and GD.  

Wow!  Great pictures Robo.  

Hehe, my mom said the rocket went off before I was born.  Guess I was a late coming baby.  But how cool, as tomorrow, the kid that had decide to be born over a week early, and had a record storm devastate New Orleans, on her 4th birthday, gets to see a rocket go off on her 21st birthday.  Fitting, I suppose.  

Serenely quiet Sunday night all.  

Us? Trash is at the curb.  Alarm set.  Shhh, means tomorrow is also a Monday.


----------



## macraven

Well Lynne in just 33 more minutes, your girl will be 21!

Hope she has a great birthday celebration


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Sunday evening everyone
> 
> View attachment 697814
> 
> View attachment 697815
> 
> Carole nice Celebratory dinner pictures of your family for Toms birthdays meal. Wowser that is a big steak. Looks like happy faces all around. Keep on celebrating.
> 
> 
> Janet what a cute pooch.
> 
> 
> Not much going on here just a little clean up in the sunken garden. Rest of the day been a bit lazy.
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is the lift off of the Artemis l at 8:33 am Eastern time if all goes well. They have a two hour launch window. I wish I was standing across the river from this lift off tomorrow morning. I will guarantee you the ground will rumble from a few miles away when this ship goes up. A 32 story mega rocket. This is NASA’s baby.
> 
> I went up for the preview delivery to 39B in March 28th. It was on the pad for a dry run. Here’s a few pictures.
> 
> View attachment 697822
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 697824
> 
> View attachment 697830
> 
> View attachment 697831
> 
> View attachment 697832
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Sunday evening everyone.



Thanks Robbie.....we do love to celebrate and yes, that steak was huge!!! 

Love the pictures......we`ll be watching this afternoon as it takes off. Just been watching NASA tv and they`re worried about a hydrogen issue, so fingers crossed it all goes ahead, wouldn`t miss this one for anything. 







It`s definitely cooler here now, grey, dull and apparently warmer than it looks. Mid 60`s according to my phone. 

Will pop out after breakfast to get the last of our last minute bits and pieces, hopefully we`re done after that. Will get some shopping too and then watch the rocket hopefully take off this afternoon. 

Plan to make cajun chicken for dinner tonight, made up the seasoning this morning, chicken will sit in them all day. Lunch will be spicy thai chicken lettuce cups, just need to get some suitable lettuce for them. 

And then will think about packing tomorrow......I`m sure we have everything but I`ll check anyway. 

Oh, sun has come out.....looking better already! 

























Have a wonderful Monday  ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, HHN here.  Very foggy out.  And warm enough, the AC is still on.  No rain was had yesterday, but we don’t get rain today either.  And hot and humid.  The sun will soon enough burn off this fog, and yay sunglasses for my lunchtime walk.  

All fitting for a birthday Monday at the end of August. 

Marvelous Monday homies.


----------



## schumigirl

Now sitting with baited breath to watch the launch of this behemoth of a rocket and pray it`s a success. 

Just finished lunch and a little too full....who knew you could get full from lettuce wraps, there was a lot of Thai chicken in there I suppose. 

Sunny day though, better than we thought it was going to be........


----------



## Lynne G

Fuel leak, so no rocket blasting off today.  Sadly.  Think they had issues with a fuel leak before.  Maybe before the weekend, as now saying may go off on Thursday.  At least a great way to set off the month of September if they do shoot it off on Thursday.  

Sunshine in abundance now.  Yay!


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all, gonna be a hot one, in the low 90’s.  Generally, equates to no cooking in my household.  Do have leftover wings I made yesterday.  May just give them a dunk in some teriyaki sauce and whip out the rice cooker/nuke a bag of broccoli

I look at it as a good thing they caught whatever was amiss on the rocket.  it’s such an important mission, don’t want to see it literally fall by the wayside. 

A couple of days for Carole’s sojourn to commence Woot

lynne  Happy Birthday to your daughter.  Now that she’s legal, let the merriment begin 

for those of us out of the loop  this is the standard outfit for harry styles‘ concerts.  There were also white go-go boots involved.  More of the add one or three accessories as you head out the door methodology = good, clean fun.  Now that spirit is flying into Newark again with flights less than the mega bus, NYC is sounding like a nice, viable weekend getaway


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Morning all, gonna be a hot one, in the low 90’s.  Generally, equates to no cooking in my household.  Do have leftover wings I made yesterday.  May just give them a dunk in some teriyaki sauce and whip out the rice cooker/nuke a bag of broccoli
> 
> I look at it as a good thing they caught whatever was amiss on the rocket.  it’s such an important mission, don’t want to see it literally fall by the wayside.
> 
> A couple of days for Carole’s sojourn to commence Woot
> 
> lynne  Happy Birthday to your daughter.  Now that she’s legal, let the merriment begin
> 
> for those of us out of the loop  this is the standard outfit for harry styles‘ concerts.  There were also white go-go boots involved.  More of the add one or three accessories as you head out the door methodology = good, clean fun.  Now that spirit is flying into Newark again with flights less than the mega bus, NYC is sounding like a nice, viable weekend getaway
> 
> View attachment 697947



She looks so cute!!!! And glad the concert was good for them...are they home today or yesterday? Yes flights sound a good way for a quick NY fix Janet.....we`ll go back one day I`m sure.

Food sounds good.....anything with teriyaki works!

Yup......2 sleeps!!!





Sadly rocket didn`t take off, they had an engine bleed, sounds much more technical than a leak ......possible second attempt Friday lunchtime when we are there.....but it`s in the middle of lunch with someone, so we`d miss it anyway, so I`m hoping for another time......pretty please...... 

We`ve followed this for years, it has been delayed so much and so over budget, but they`ll get there.

Almost fell asleep this afternoon, but managed to stay awake and made a pot of tea and enjoyed some fruit cake I had baked. A little too heavy for me, but my husband loves it, so it`s a success.

Late dinner I think for us tonight.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I blinked and it was Monday morning     It's cool and feels like fall is coming - although the forecast is calling for a nice 26C day today.  But the gloomy skies definitely feel like the Monday blues!

Back at work early this morning.  Sadly, it's a full week, but at least it is a long weekend this coming weekend!  We are heading back out to go camping with the kids Friday afternoon.  Dh can field phone calls while he is driving.   So it will be a busy week of getting everything packed up to head out camping.  

It was a busy but good weekend.  Dh was adamant that we were NOT going to be going to the family golf tourney/reunion.  But since dd needed some help packing up their house, and his one brother was going to the family gathering, we went.  After he said he was glad we went.    I don't know why he always thinks he won't enjoy it, when he ends up having a great time.  Men 



keishashadow said:


> Bath day tomorrow. Today was hair cut and nail clipping. I took it down another inch shorter than below. Can’t use clippers, hand cutting. Takes hours


ooooooo  What a beautiful dog!  Our first dog was part Lhasa Apso.   If I didn't keep her trimmed and short, she would look like the vintage tissue box cover from your Grandma's bathroom lol.   She was such a pretty little thing...acted like a princess, but was so sweet.  


schumigirl said:


> Our printer hates us. Spent over an hour trying to print off our proof of vaccination certificates for showing at the airport. Even though we have uploaded them to the VA site......we still need to print them off, we would anyway as we are dinosaurs apparently and like a paper copy of everything, just in case.


We are the same.  I always carry paper copies - you never know when technology fails  - ever!!!!  I would hate to be so far from home and my technology not work when a paper copy could solve the problem.  I hope your day of packing goes great!!!!  I'm sure your so excited to be leaving tomorrow.  Heck, I'm excited for you!!!!!  I will be watching for pop-ins and updates while you are there!  


keishashadow said:


> for those of us out of the loop  this is the standard outfit for harry styles‘ concerts. There were also white go-go boots involved.


Very cute!!!  I'm not a Harry Styles fan...but I know many who are.  

Well, I should start the daily paper shuffle.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Robo56

Good Monday evening Sans family 



Carole such a let down that the rocket did not go off as planned.
It sounds like there are a few issues to be taken care of. Might be a chance to see it if they postpone again Friday.

Janet cute picture of your granddaughter fashioned up for the concert. I had to look up Harry Styles.

It was a busy but good weekend. Dh was adamant that we were NOT going to be going to the family golf tourney/reunion. But since dd needed some help packing up their house, and his one brother was going to the family gathering, we went. After he said he was glad we went.  I don't know why he always thinks he won't enjoy it, when he ends up having a great time. Men 

Glad to hear you had a nice time at your family gathering.



Happy 21st Birthday to your daughter Lynne. 







_w_



Going to be lazy and watch movies this evening.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I blinked and it was Monday morning     It's cool and feels like fall is coming - although the forecast is calling for a nice 26C day today.  But the gloomy skies definitely feel like the Monday blues!
> 
> Back at work early this morning.  Sadly, it's a full week, but at least it is a long weekend this coming weekend!  We are heading back out to go camping with the kids Friday afternoon.  Dh can field phone calls while he is driving.   So it will be a busy week of getting everything packed up to head out camping.
> 
> It was a busy but good weekend.  Dh was adamant that we were NOT going to be going to the family golf tourney/reunion.  But since dd needed some help packing up their house, and his one brother was going to the family gathering, we went.  After he said he was glad we went.    I don't know why he always thinks he won't enjoy it, when he ends up having a great time.  Men
> 
> 
> ooooooo  What a beautiful dog!  Our first dog was part Lhasa Apso.   If I didn't keep her trimmed and short, she would look like the vintage tissue box cover from your Grandma's bathroom lol.   She was such a pretty little thing...acted like a princess, but was so sweet.
> 
> We are the same.  I always carry paper copies - you never know when technology fails  - ever!!!!  I would hate to be so far from home and my technology not work when a paper copy could solve the problem.  I hope your day of packing goes great!!!!  I'm sure your so excited to be leaving tomorrow.  Heck, I'm excited for you!!!!!  I will be watching for pop-ins and updates while you are there!
> 
> Very cute!!!  I'm not a Harry Styles fan...but I know many who are.
> 
> Well, I should start the daily paper shuffle.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



lol......I think most of us women have had that before when our husbands are sure they won`t like to be at an event, and then enjoy it.....glad you had fun though and camping ahead next weekend......hope the weather stays nice for you. I think our weather is similar to yours. 

Yep, Airline staff told us they much prefer to see paper copies of everything, saves folks searching through their phones for the documents which many waste so much time doing. 

Don`t leave till Wednesday....today is packing day for us........ 





Robo56 said:


> Good Monday evening Sans family
> 
> View attachment 698096
> 
> Carole such a let down that the rocket did not go off as planned.
> It sounds like there are a few issues to be taken care of. Might be a chance to see it if they postpone again Friday.
> 
> Janet cute picture of your granddaughter fashioned up for the concert. I had to look up Harry Styles.



Yes, watching NASA tv last night it was qute interesting how they`re dealing with the issues, seems weather was a consideration too yesterday. Selfishly I hope Friday is postponed as we are having lunch with a couple and Kyle will be running a 10K at that time......so yes, selfish but, well......sometimes it`s not a bad thing!! 

Glad you`re doing ok Robbie and hope all the family are doing well too. 







Can`t believe how well we both slept last night! I did wake up around 3am and thought.....oh that`s me wakened.....next thing it was 7am......slept like a rock! 

Packing day is here....finally, well, it`ll be tonight before we do it, today is cleaning, making sure we have everything we need and checking 84 thousand times we have our passports and details we need. 

Meeting Kyle for lunch in the new cafe in our village we went to last week, he`ll like it I think. They don`t have a huge menu but everything is very fresh and beautifully presented. He is off work all this week using up vacation time, so he is free to spend some time with us today. 

Then making up something with chicken for dinner tonight, I think we`ll only have sandwiches for lunch so we`ll definitely look for dinner......then packing! 

Breakfast first though, just having toast with marmalade and a large pot of tea. 

























Happy Tuesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh getting so close now, Schumi   Enjoy lunch out today, nice that Kyle has time off to share lunch with you and your DH.  Safe flight on Friday, and safe travel to the hotel near the airport. HHN this weekend.  How wonderful to spend next month exploring all the Fall fun there.  

Yep, I print out confirmations.  Only once if your phone is acting up, and you have no other proof, and you could be stuck or not be able to board or stay. So I like those hard copies for proof when I don’t want any issues.  I just shred when I get home.  

Taco Tuesday here.  Hope Mac is feeling well, and can do her Taco Bell meal today. 

So a very happy Taco  Tuesday today.   

Weather.  The last day of our heat wave number 5, and best chance of seeing some rain this evening.  Cloudy start, then a gorgeous sunny morning, with clouds arriving later in the day.  Will see if some are rain carrying ones, ready to dump rain on us this early evening.  But saying no downpours of thunderstorms.  Just some pop up rain showers chances.  Saying only around a quarter inch of rain after the chances end late evening.  But woot.  A high weather system is starting the rain chances this evening.  Tomorrow that camel will be in a wall to wall sun filled Wednesday.  And a perfect 85 the high tomorrow.  Today though, steamy hot with 93 the high.  Sigh.  

Tea refill time?  Why yes.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's feeling like a taco Tuesday!  

Not much to report here.  No walk last night.  I did a small repair on our tent last night to have it ready for the weekend.  There was a strap and clip where the strap had slipped out of the original stitching.  I had some stronger thread for coat repairs, so it should last now.  It took more time to get everything lined up just right than it did for me to put some hand stitches in it.  By the time I was done that...I was pooped and didn't want to walk.  Hopefully tonight, I'll be able to get back to putting some walking back in again.  It's time to get my bu-tt moving.  

We did a quick shop at Costco last night.  I forgot it was back to school time...and wow, it was busy   I really needed to go last night.  I haven't been there since the beginning of Aug and was out of a few of our regular items - so there was NO turning back to return when the back-to-school chaos is over.  Said items are now replenished, and we even ate there last night, as the food court is FINALLY back from the c-vid.  I had a poutine...yup...poutine at Canadian Costcos...and they are pretty tasty too 



schumigirl said:


> Don`t leave till Wednesday....today is packing day for us........


   yay!!! Enjoy your pot of tea before the packing.  


Lynne G said:


> Tea refill time? Why yes.


I am thinking my cup has a hole in it today...my McDick's tea was pretty good.  Our McDonald's here compete with Tim's and they have a huge selection of teas, coffees, espresso.  Today is an Earl Grey with a little sugar and cream.  I hope your was delicious too.  

Well, I should try to track down the pile of papers to get started shuffling.  It is usually waiting for me on my desk when I come in...the front guys must be slacking today.

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's feeling like a taco Tuesday!
> 
> Not much to report here.  No walk last night.  I did a small repair on our tent last night to have it ready for the weekend.  There was a strap and clip where the strap had slipped out of the original stitching.  I had some stronger thread for coat repairs, so it should last now.  It took more time to get everything lined up just right than it did for me to put some hand stitches in it.  By the time I was done that...I was pooped and didn't want to walk.  Hopefully tonight, I'll be able to get back to putting some walking back in again.  It's time to get my bu-tt moving.
> 
> We did a quick shop at Costco last night.  I forgot it was back to school time...and wow, it was busy   I really needed to go last night.  I haven't been there since the beginning of Aug and was out of a few of our regular items - so there was NO turning back to return when the back-to-school chaos is over.  Said items are now replenished, and we even ate there last night, as the food court is FINALLY back from the c-vid.  I had a poutine...yup...poutine at Canadian Costcos...and they are pretty tasty too
> 
> 
> yay!!! Enjoy your pot of tea before the packing.
> 
> I am thinking my cup has a hole in it today...my McDick's tea was pretty good.  Our McDonald's here compete with Tim's and they have a huge selection of teas, coffees, espresso.  Today is an Earl Grey with a little sugar and cream.  I hope your was delicious too.
> 
> Well, I should try to track down the pile of papers to get started shuffling.  It is usually waiting for me on my desk when I come in...the front guys must be slacking today.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!



I would love to try poutine one day....but still to be convinced on the cheese curds to be honest.......yes, back to school here next Monday, all the stores are busy with getting them shoes and so on. 

Yep, enjoyed my tea a lot this morning!! 






Well, we`re packed. 

Had lunch out with Kyle which was lovely.....had a little wait as it was so busy and it`s a small family cafe/restaurant so not many running it, but worth the wait. Tom said it was one of the best and largest BLT`s he`s ever eaten........very filling. 

Then packed while sipping prosecco.......always makes it fun!! 

I have cooked some baked teriyaki chicken and plan to have it with a little salad, but will be much later if at all as we are still so full from lunch. 

Made an appointment in the beauty salon at the Radisson for tomorrow for a couple of treatments mid afternoon. Will pass an hour or so away as we arrive in time for lunch so I have loads of time. 

Hoping we can sleep tonight.


----------



## macraven

Safe travels tomorrow schumi!

You always have a lovely time at the Radisson.
Having time at the beauty salon will be so relaxing
Then next day, onto Orlando for a month!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> Then packed while sipping prosecco.......always makes it fun!!


That's an awesome way to pack!!!  I think I might have to try that too next time   

HHN and Revenge on the Mummy!!!!  Safe travels and enjoy the salon tomorrow!


----------



## keishashadow

First shift over here. Early Dinner was Dairy Queen hot pretzel and a small blizzard.  Waiting to see if weather holds for GD soccer game on turf under the lights.  Temps dropped from storms. Need to dig out a sweatshirt & jeans  

I hate fall





schumigirl said:


> possible second attempt Friday lunchtime when we are there.....but it`s in the middle of lunch with someone, so we`d miss it anyway, so I`m hoping for another time......pretty please......


Take them along lol 


schumigirl said:


> but still to be convinced on the cheese curds to be honest


I just can’t, that combo of the visual and the texture. Now, good beef gravy and hand cut fries is a favorite here


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Safe travels tomorrow schumi!
> 
> You always have a lovely time at the Radisson.
> Having time at the beauty salon will be so relaxing
> Then next day, onto Orlando for a month!




Thanks mac.....we do love that hotel and have never visited the beauty salon before, so I`m looking forward to a few little treatments. 

Yep, excited for the trip ahead....and I can finally say we`ll see you soon.......  





Pumpkin1172 said:


> That's an awesome way to pack!!!  I think I might have to try that too next time
> 
> HHN and Revenge on the Mummy!!!!  Safe travels and enjoy the salon tomorrow!




Thank you Pumpkin.....if I don`t get the chance, hope you have a lovely weekend away coming up......oh yes, can recommend the packing prosecco.......it works a treat!! 





keishashadow said:


> First shift over here. Early Dinner was Dairy Queen hot pretzel and a small blizzard.  Waiting to see if weather holds for GD soccer game on turf under the lights.  Temps dropped from storms. Need to dig out a sweatshirt & jeans
> 
> I hate fall
> 
> View attachment 698364
> 
> 
> Take them along lol
> 
> I just can’t, that combo of the visual and the texture. Now, good beef gravy and hand cut fries is a favorite here



That`s me too.....window seat all the time......poor Tom always gets the aisle. 

Home made "chips" and gravy or another delicacy here is chips and curry sauce.....lush!!!! Got to be home made though......triple fried chips are the best! 

I would but I`m not sure they are as interested in the event as we are. To be honest, listening to NASA it won`t happen Friday either......fingers crossed. 

Hope the soccer game went ahead......and yes, time for warmer clothes...winter is coming Jon Snow.......lol......I do love autumn though.......





Watching a Harry Potter again tonight.......trying to stay up late so we`ll sleep tonight.......this is never our best night sleep. 

Getting so cool on the evenings now, summer has indeed left us over in the UK. 

Weighed the cases......all under 23KG (50lbs).......wooooohooooooo......room to buy more stuff coming home!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

keishashadow said:


> I just can’t, that combo of the visual and the texture. Now, good beef gravy and hand cut fries is a favorite here


 It's a good beef gravy. The cheese curds have a little more tang/zing than mozarella...but they are super mild. It's soooo good, but not something I indulge in often. I shared it with dh who ate more than his half. I don't want to know the calorie count on it  It was yummy and now I'm good to not eat it again until next year.  It's not something I eat often, as I would rather have other food.  My youngest son...he will try all the poutines when we eat out!
And just and FYI - the poutines at the Poutine place in Disney Springs is NOT like the poutine we get here 


Finished all my work.  I am planning out some scenarios to use up some flights we have credits for.  I'm pricing out for a quick turn and burn for a Nascar race - but I am ALSO including a trip with the 2 boys to Florida for Universal.   Heck, I would even go back to working weekday evenings to go to Universal again lol.


----------



## macraven

poutine i tried once 
It’s quite popular with some peeps


----------



## Lynne G

Cheese and bacon on my fries, yum.  

Ooh here comes the rain.  

Time for my evening tea.  Lower back aching for some reason.  Oh yeah, barometric pressure falling.  Tylenol with my tea, I guess.


----------



## keishashadow

Pumpkin I’ve heard tell the poutine is much better north of the border.  

PS can’t put a price on family time together, you blink & the kids are grown.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's a good beef gravy. The cheese curds have a little more tang/zing than mozarella...but they are super mild. It's soooo good, but not something I indulge in often. I shared it with dh who ate more than his half. I don't want to know the calorie count on it  It was yummy and now I'm good to not eat it again until next year.  It's not something I eat often, as I would rather have other food.  My youngest son...he will try all the poutines when we eat out!
> And just and FYI - the poutines at the Poutine place in Disney Springs is NOT like the poutine we get here
> 
> 
> Finished all my work.  I am planning out some scenarios to use up some flights we have credits for.  I'm pricing out for a quick turn and burn for a Nascar race - but I am ALSO including a trip with the 2 boys to Florida for Universal.   Heck, I would even go back to working weekday evenings to go to Universal again lol.



Hope you get your trips sorted Pumpkin...... 





macraven said:


> poutine i tried once
> It’s quite popular with some peeps





I need to try that dish, so many have strong views on it.......one way or the other......lol......I`m just not really a cheese fan, so that puts me off. Unless it`s a creamy Brie of course.......




keishashadow said:


> Pumpkin I’ve heard tell the poutine is much better north of the border.
> 
> PS can’t put a price on family time together, you blink & the kids are grown.




Isn`t that the truth about family time, it`s very precious. 






mac.....you called it......you said I wouldn`t sleep last night...and I didn`t....lol.....

Went to bed around 11ish thinking I`d drop off....and I did till around 2.30.....then ping....eyes open and that was me back and forward till I finally got up around 5.30am.......made a cup of tea and pootered about. 

Housework all done, so there`s nothing to do this morning except have breakfast, pack toiletries and head off when the car service comes. Going to be a busy house while we`re gone, so spare rooms have all been set up, good to know there`s always going to be someone here. 

Kyle will be over just before 8 to wave us off then he`s off on a 10K run with some friends as he has two races coming up this weekend, a 5K and a 10K. It`s raining right now so I hope it clears up for them today. 

I don`t mind travelling when it`s miserable. Looks to be nicer way up in Manchester though. 

Looking forward to meeting up with some of you ladies soon.......
























Have a super Wednesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travel to the hotel, and a most perfect flight tomorrow, Schumi.  Yeah, I don’t sleep well the night before either.  Though do have another very early hour flight, so will be up in the much earlier wee hours anyway. Exciting that you will be enjoying some salon time, then relaxing before your flight.  Hope the weather is beautiful for you.   

Ah, a clear sky, so even though the outside thermometer says 70 degrees, the AC just went on.  A most gorgeous sunny late Summer day.  85 the high, so yep, 



lady camel enjoying this very sunny, hump of a day Wednesday. Love those eyelashes, long ones like little one naturally has.  

Tea, of course, and a restless bedmate for sone reason, may mean a little late afternoon nap.  Did fill that teapot well now though, as he doesn’t mind tea or using the hot water to make that awful instant coffee.  

Thus, agree, family time is special.  Kids are now in their 20’s.  Time really does fly by.  

Finally, more tea for me, and a wish that all the homies, and family and friends of homies, all have a most wonderful Wednesday.  Just think, tomorrow, we turn the calendar to September, and woot, the first Friday in September, to be followed by a holiday Monday.  So hump day all, that mid week, ah, Friday here in two days. Yeah, and HHN returns Friday too.  Woot!


----------



## Robo56

Good Wednesday morning everyone  












Pumpkin1172 said:


> Said items are now replenished, and we even ate there last night, as the food court is FINALLY back from the c-vid. I had a poutine...yup...poutine at Canadian Costcos...and they are pretty.


I wonder if all Costco’s sell food in their food courts that have menu items from the local food favorites. Poutine sounds interesting.




schumigirl said:


> Then packed while sipping prosecco.......always makes it fun!!



Sounds like a nice way to pack.

Safe travels to your overnight hotel. Enjoy your salon time.
I’am sending a plane for you tomorrow. I love the saying on it.




Keisha for sure time spent with family is precious.


Lynne enjoy your tea this morning. Your countdown for HHN is starting too.


Mac hope you and your hubby are feeling better.



Up early this morning. Need to accomplish some things today. I have a foo foo day at the Beauty salon this morning. Hair, manicure and pedicure. My hair really needs a good touch up.

My older sister and her hubby arrived yesterday afternoon.   We all got together for a nice meal out yesterday evening.  We are leaving tomorrow to travel up to Iowa for her youngest sons wedding on Saturday.

It looks like the weather will be great for their outside wedding Saturday.


I need to pack to my suitcase this afternoon and do some banking.

Starbucks is supposed to have their pumpkin cream cold brew back. I will make a stop there this morning before my salon appointment.

I put up my Halloween trees.









It’s never to soon to celebrate Halloween.



Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Wedding congratulations and best wishes to Robo’s nephew and his bride.  Hope the weather is perfect for their wedding this weekend.  

Good to hear from you Robo. So nice to be pampered, nails and hair.  I’m sure you will look lovely for the wedding.  Hope your coffee stop has the drink you are looking forward to.  Been advertised all over here, about Fall drinks on their menu now. Have to say, not really a fan of flavored coffee, but cream (half and half) and some vanilla, and a perfect iced coffee.  I still find Starbucks coffee a little too sharp tasting to me.  But do order their iced coffee and refreshers sometimes.  Little one more a fan of Starbucks coffee than the other three of us.  

Sunny out, and lode the sunshine pouring through the windows. Got those sunglasses ready.  Very nice day for a lunchtime walk.  And being a Wednesday, walk to the little village I’m in, to get those dollar dumplings.  They are delicious.  Hence most likely the lunch menu.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Just think, tomorrow, we turn the calendar to September


Bahumbug   Only two things that make September palatable to me are HHN and Halloween  

Carole happy trails haunts



Robbie as always, your holiday trees are stunning.  Hope the weather is perfect for the wedding weekend, enjoy.  Enjoy the foo-foo day, term always makes me


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's that hump day stop in!  I love see see hump day arrive...I know that the weekend is just over the horizon.  Dh is an " A" Type personality, so it's always days of rechecking what we have, what we need etc etc etc.  It's how he is, and I just roll with it.  After 30+ yrs, I pick and choose the battles .  This is not one of them...so I roll with it.  But I am looking forward to the slowing down, sitting, reading and enjoying the days over the weekend with maybe a boat ride or two.  

It's a beautiful day here again.  It is fall/August/harvest weather - cool mornings with high temps during the day.  Yesterday was a balmy 33 C or 92F .  It was also super windy - which is typical this time of year.  The wind definitely helps the crops dry and ripen and helps with keeping the moisture off once they knock it off to harvest it.  The combines are starting to finally roll their wheels here.  It's finally starting...about 3 weeks late.



keishashadow said:


> PS can’t put a price on family time together, you blink & the kids are grown.


I agree - hence why I a, pushing for a trip to Florida for us with the 2 boys.  I went with dd to Florida 5 yrs ago and we had a ball.  They have padded bank accounts to help pay for park tickets and a few other things along the way...so that helps us as well.  We have lots of points/rewards to use up, so I think we could do both trips without breaking the bank too bad.  


schumigirl said:


> Housework all done, so there`s nothing to do this morning except have breakfast, pack toiletries and head off when the car service comes. Going to be a busy house while we`re gone, so spare rooms have all been set up, good to know there`s always going to be someone here.


Enjoy the trip and salon time!  You will find some time to get some extra winks in along the way!  


Lynne G said:


> lady camel enjoying this very sunny, hump of a day Wednesday. Love those eyelashes, long ones like little one naturally has.


No long lashes for me either.  They are not super short either.  A good lengthening mascara and I get a good lash    I hope your tea lasted longer than mine.  Enjoy your temps today!


Robo56 said:


> Up early this morning. Need to accomplish some things today. I have a foo foo day at the Beauty salon this morning. Hair, manicure and pedicure. My hair really needs a good touch up.
> 
> My older sister and her hubby arrived yesterday afternoon. We all got together for a nice meal out yesterday evening. We are leaving tomorrow to travel up to Iowa for her youngest sons wedding on Saturday.
> 
> It looks like the weather will be great for their outside wedding Saturday.


Enjoy the salon day!  I know how much I enjoy mine.  I don't know what it is, but being pampered like that is refreshing.  Have a great time at the wedding!  
I love your halloween decorating!!!!!!  

Well, I started this at 9 am...it's not 11;10...and I haven't even started my paper shuffle.  So I should get a move on the paper shuffle.

Have a great day everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macraven

I always enjoy Robbie’s pictures !!
Robbie, have safe travels to Iowa !

The wedding will fabulous!


----------



## macraven

I am counting noses and don’t see Charade posting…
Where are you homie?


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, Thirsty Thursday here.  Woke up, and was like, I do need that tea now.  Hence, put that tea kettle on the stove quickly.  Then got ready as it whistled it was very hot.  Yay.  On my, I do need a larger cup/mug.  Maybe a hole in mine like Pumpkin?  Oh well.  My teapot, and tea kettle are both rather large, so can refill my cup several times.  Like two times already.  Ugh.  But even though in an ac home, still good to be hydrated this time of year.  

A quick and relaxing flight for Schumi today. Hope you have a most fabulous time this month enjoying that FLA heat.   

Safe travels to Robo, wonderful to hear of a family wedding for all to toast the happy newlyweds.  Your decor is always so perfect.  Love the decorated trees.


But ah yes, 


Yes, August, the birthday month of five of my extended family, including me.  Sadly, also the month I lost my dad over 30 years ago.  

But yay for September, as not only does it have a change in seasons during the month, but starts that woot, no work day holiday every couple of weeks.  And for me, last two weeks of September having some more park fun. 

So, 


Hope this September finds all feeling great, and taking time to enjoy the late Summer sunshine.  

Weather, here.  Hehe, many City schools do not have ac.  Wall to wall sunny day, and will be hot this afternoon.  Thus, the City kids get a half school day, as way too hot feeling schools by lunchtime.  My local school district, as many around the City, don’t start school until after Labor Day.  And most late Summer, early Fall, I remember my kids in shorts most of September, into October.  And many suburban schools do have ac.  

But is the time of year we get cooler mornings and evenings, with glorious sunshine afternoons.  But today, more like a typical Summer day. And we still are in Summer. So, hot, and that most bluest of skies today.  Yay! Though dry we have been.  As next chance of rain is not until Monday.  

So, if today is hot or not so hot, get that drink of choice, today, and drink up this Thirst Thursday.  Hope this post finds all hydrated and happy.  And most importantly, drinking with a smile knowing Friday is tomorrow.  Like a shorter week day Friday for me.  Woot!  But back to normal longer day routine I go today.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I love my job, I love my job, I love my job      Some days...I tell ya.  Working with all men is NOT any easier than working with all women.  The same stuff happens in an all male environment.  Only with heated arguments and fists almost flying 

It's a bright beautiful day here again today!!!!  It's been a great month of warm/hot weather.  There are not many signs yet that the tree leaves turning - but I'm sure that's coming fast...but for now, I'm just loving that we have hot weather, green trees and it's September!!!!  

No walk last night, but we did get most of the camping stuff loaded.  Tonight I'll pick up the groceries, pack some food.  Wash a few clothes, then we will be ready to hit the road!  I

I've been on the phone lots with dd.  Today is their moving day.  She is stressed to the max.  I almost called in sick yesterday and today, to drive there, and help with all the last things they had to do yet, or help with gd or their dogs.  

Well, I should get started with the daily paper shuffle.  Gotta love being the head paper wench lol.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> I am counting noses and don’t see Charade posting…
> Where are you homie?


Still here. Just swamped with school work.


----------



## macraven

charade maybe since you are tied up today with studying, your daughter or husband will handle dinner tonight


----------



## keishashadow

Just back. Long drive to an appt with one of my DS.  Thankful traffic was light and no rain

 Did get the brisket in crockpot before 7 am. Smelled divine opening the door. Dog is in kitchen keeping guard lol



Pumpkin1172 said:


> No long lashes for me either.


Mine are still pretty long for an old bag.  That paraphrasing what the last new hairdresser tossed out as a back handed compliment

I swear by maybelline great lash as it’s buildable, doesn’t clump and it’s ridiculously cheap.

Have friends who do the lash extensions.  Some of them look like spiders affixed to their eye lids


Lynne G said:


> Yes, August, the birthday month of five of my extended family, including me. Sadly, also the month I lost my dad over 30 years ago.


Aw, talk about a month of extremes for you


Lynne G said:


> many City schools do not have ac.


Most of the ‘burbs don’t either here.  Doesn’t  sit well with the tax payers. Most of us have no central air as hot water heat being so popular here. Not to mention many schools don’t start till after Labor Day & done first week in June


Pumpkin1172 said:


> The same stuff happens in an all male environment. Only with heated arguments and fists almost flying


Do you work for professional wrestling? Lol


Charade67 said:


> Still here. Just swamped with school work.


Oh no, watch out


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone
> 
> View attachment 698455
> 
> View attachment 698457
> 
> View attachment 698458
> 
> View attachment 698459
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if all Costco’s sell food in their food courts that have menu items from the local food favorites. Poutine sounds interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a nice way to pack.
> 
> Safe travels to your overnight hotel. Enjoy your salon time.
> I’am sending a plane for you tomorrow. I love the saying on it.
> 
> View attachment 698461
> 
> 
> Keisha for sure time spent with family is precious.
> 
> 
> Lynne enjoy your tea this morning. Your countdown for HHN is starting too.
> 
> 
> Mac hope you and your hubby are feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> Up early this morning. Need to accomplish some things today. I have a foo foo day at the Beauty salon this morning. Hair, manicure and pedicure. My hair really needs a good touch up.
> 
> My older sister and her hubby arrived yesterday afternoon.   We all got together for a nice meal out yesterday evening.  We are leaving tomorrow to travel up to Iowa for her youngest sons wedding on Saturday.
> 
> It looks like the weather will be great for their outside wedding Saturday.
> 
> 
> I need to pack to my suitcase this afternoon and do some banking.
> 
> Starbucks is supposed to have their pumpkin cream cold brew back. I will make a stop there this morning before my salon appointment.
> 
> I put up my Halloween trees.
> 
> View attachment 698465
> 
> View attachment 698466
> 
> View attachment 698471
> 
> 
> 
> It’s never to soon to celebrate Halloween.
> View attachment 698456
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.



Lovely pictures as always Robbie…….hope you enjoyed the salon time and hope the wedding is wonderful!

Thank you for the memes……safe travels to you too……




keishashadow said:


> Bahumbug   Only two things that make September palatable to me are HHN and Halloween
> 
> Carole happy trails haunts
> 
> 
> 
> Robbie as always, your holiday trees are stunning.  Hope the weather is perfect for the wedding weekend, enjoy.  Enjoy the foo-foo day, term always makes me




Thanks Janet…..happy haunts indeed ahead!!!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's that hump day stop in!  I love see see hump day arrive...I know that the weekend is just over the horizon.  Dh is an " A" Type personality, so it's always days of rechecking what we have, what we need etc etc etc.  It's how he is, and I just roll with it.  After 30+ yrs, I pick and choose the battles .  This is not one of them...so I roll with it.  But I am looking forward to the slowing down, sitting, reading and enjoying the days over the weekend with maybe a boat ride or two.
> 
> It's a beautiful day here again.  It is fall/August/harvest weather - cool mornings with high temps during the day.  Yesterday was a balmy 33 C or 92F .  It was also super windy - which is typical this time of year.  The wind definitely helps the crops dry and ripen and helps with keeping the moisture off once they knock it off to harvest it.  The combines are starting to finally roll their wheels here.  It's finally starting...about 3 weeks late.
> 
> 
> I agree - hence why I a, pushing for a trip to Florida for us with the 2 boys.  I went with dd to Florida 5 yrs ago and we had a ball.  They have padded bank accounts to help pay for park tickets and a few other things along the way...so that helps us as well.  We have lots of points/rewards to use up, so I think we could do both trips without breaking the bank too bad.
> 
> Enjoy the trip and salon time!  You will find some time to get some extra winks in along the way!
> 
> No long lashes for me either.  They are not super short either.  A good lengthening mascara and I get a good lash    I hope your tea lasted longer than mine.  Enjoy your temps today!
> 
> Enjoy the salon day!  I know how much I enjoy mine.  I don't know what it is, but being pampered like that is refreshing.  Have a great time at the wedding!
> I love your halloween decorating!!!!!!
> 
> Well, I started this at 9 am...it's not 11;10...and I haven't even started my paper shuffle.  So I should get a move on the paper shuffle.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Thanks Pumpkin…….hope your daughters move went well and yes, pamper time is always nice in salons.



keishashadow said:


> Just back. Long drive to an appt with one of my DS.  Thankful traffic was light and no rain
> 
> Did get the brisket in crockpot before 7 am. Smelled divine opening the door. Dog is in kitchen keeping guard lol
> 
> 
> Mine are still pretty long for an old bag.  That paraphrasing what the last new hairdresser tossed out as a back handed compliment
> 
> I swear by maybelline great lash as it’s buildable, doesn’t clump and it’s ridiculously cheap.
> 
> Have friends who do the lash extensions.  Some of them look like spiders affixed to their eye lids
> 
> Aw, talk about a month of extremes for you
> 
> Most of the ‘burbs don’t either here.  Doesn’t  sit well with the tax payers. Most of us have no central air as hot water heat being so popular here. Not to mention many schools don’t start till after Labor Day & done first week in June
> 
> Do you work for professional wrestling? Lol
> 
> Oh no, watch out
> View attachment 698898



I didn’t see the start of the conversation about no aircon in schools, but I was shocked the amount of schools in Long Island/New York that don‘t have it…….cannot imagine in some of the heat they get. My cousins are both teachers there and often talk about how bad it can get! 

You do have nice lashes actually! I use Clinique mascara but I find it a little clumpy at times, so I’m going to try and find a new one this time around……was going to look at Chanel as a couple of my friends use them and they always have beautiful lashes…..of course might just be they have better lashes than I do! 





Yes, almost 5am and I’m up…….pitch black outside which is usual for here of course, then all of a sudden it’s light.

Had a lovely travel day yesterday, enjoyed some food, chatter and cocktails last night in Strong Water and ready to start the day now…..well, hopefully I’m going back to bed to sleep for another couple of hours…….fat chance and no chance are probably the answer to that!

But, lovely to be back, and so excited for HHN tonight….might try and snooze this afternoon instead of going out somewhere, lack of sleep and jetlag are a poor mix.

But, no complaints……so happy to be here!


----------



## Lynne G

Thank goodness it is a Friday.  I’m ready to relax already.  But at least a shorter week day routine for me.  So clear out now, it’s a beautiful early morning.  Partly cloudy afternoon, but after sunrise, that glorious golden sunshine will be pouring into the windows.   Hehe, weather news said fabulous weather today. 

And so, a holiday weekend coming up.  Any shorter week is a good one.  And for me, T minus 16 now.  Woot!

Thus, Schumi, hope your flight was good. Yeah, time change, and you are generally an early riser, can see why up early today.  But glad to hear arrived, and enjoyed some Strong Water time.  Hope HHN will be quite enjoyable tonight.  And hope you do get back to sleep soon.  Otherwise, afternoon nap may be a good idea.

Ooh another hot day, as we get to over 90 the high by Sunday.  88 the high today.

And tea for me.

That most Fabulous Friday homies.

And safe travels and so nice to have family together for wedding happiness, this weekend, Robo.

Oh, and have a good morning too.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

And it's Friday     Thank goodness!!!  And I'm only working half a day today...so even better.  There is not much sitting on my desk - so the paper shuffling is light today.

We have another beautiful day on the horizon.  We are almost ready to head out for the weekend.  Pack the food and clothes then we will be ready to head out. 



schumigirl said:


> Had a lovely travel day yesterday, enjoyed some food, chatter and cocktails last night in Strong Water and ready to start the day now…..well, hopefully I’m going back to bed to sleep for another couple of hours…….fat chance and no chance are probably the answer to that!


It's great to hear you made it safe and sounds and enjoyed an evening chatting in one of your favorite hangouts!  I hope you were able to get a little more sleep. 


Lynne G said:


> Thank goodness it is a Friday. I’m ready to relax already.


I am happy it's Friday too!!!  It's great that it's a long weekend to boot!  Enjoy your weekend!  

Well, I should shuffle some papers, and answer some emails with more papers lol.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> was going to look at Chanel as a couple of my friends use them and they always have beautiful lashes


Well ‘ello, you.  Going to try to catch the redo on the launch tomorrow?

rarely wear lipstick, like the Chanel for ‘feel’ and staying power.  

I’m the person that started to toss open mascara and eye liner within a month or so upon doctor’s recommendation.  This, after having a couple of eye infections.  

history of cosmetics is rather interesting, recently read of this 17th century woman’s “contributions”  Giulia Tofana


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, even though my eyelashes are blonde, I don’t like mascara.  Little one’s are so long, she only uses clear mascara, as she has beautiful very dark brown, pretty much black colored eyelashes.  Bad thing is, she hates wearing glasses due to eyelashes hitting them.  Certain sunglasses she will wear, as I guess they sit just right.  

Almost time.  Have to do some banking, as local school tax is due.  Always take advantage of discount for early paying.  That time of year.  

Hope all are doing great this afternoon.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne I have to curl mine.  Has DD tried?  Only on naked lashes tho. Had a friend’s whose cracked off when she freshened them up when wearing mascara

PS loved the backyard brawl last night.  Not an alumni of either school but, since it’s local and i’ve paid tuition there, Pitt is it for me.   

Off to friday night lights soon, tailgating (living room gating?) as DS house First.


----------



## macraven

This week has gone by fast for me.
Only have checked off 3 things in my “ to do” list this week.

I dread buying cat food on a Saturday as those pet stores get crowded


----------



## Charade67

Another quick hello. I am taking a break for the rest of the evening. I have completed all of my book work and writing for the week. I just have my photo assignment left to do.

I know Schumi is in FL right now and Mac and Lynne will soon follow. I'm still planning to go too if I don't get too stressed over the next few weeks. Anyone else going to be there 9/20-9/24?


----------



## Lynne G

You need that quick get away, Charade.  Nice to just relax that long weekend.  And we can certainly meet up for a meal, and some park time if you need company.  Solo is great, as can do and not do whatever you want.  I look forward to my mostly solo September time.  With the flights as they are, little one may not join me for a long weekend as she did last year.  

Awesome evening.  Clear and warm out.  Alarm has been turned off after it went off this morning.  Glad to not have to turn it on for one night more.  Holiday Monday, yay!  

Peaceful night wishes to all.  

Older one should be home soon, and DH is loudly watching whatever, I’m sure with eyes closed half the time.  Little one is online chatting with friends.  She’s our very late night owl.  However, its usually the one night I do stay up a little later.  Crap on the tube so far, though.  Bored enough, I’ll get sleepy. But did make my evening tea.  So nice to sip away the evening.


----------



## agavegirl1

Robo56 said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone
> 
> View attachment 698455
> 
> View attachment 698457
> 
> View attachment 698458
> 
> View attachment 698459
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if all Costco’s sell food in their food courts that have menu items from the local food favorites. Poutine sounds interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a nice way to pack.
> 
> Safe travels to your overnight hotel. Enjoy your salon time.
> I’am sending a plane for you tomorrow. I love the saying on it.
> 
> View attachment 698461
> 
> 
> Keisha for sure time spent with family is precious.
> 
> 
> Lynne enjoy your tea this morning. Your countdown for HHN is starting too.
> 
> 
> Mac hope you and your hubby are feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> Up early this morning. Need to accomplish some things today. I have a foo foo day at the Beauty salon this morning. Hair, manicure and pedicure. My hair really needs a good touch up.
> 
> My older sister and her hubby arrived yesterday afternoon.   We all got together for a nice meal out yesterday evening.  We are leaving tomorrow to travel up to Iowa for her youngest sons wedding on Saturday.
> 
> It looks like the weather will be great for their outside wedding Saturday.
> 
> 
> I need to pack to my suitcase this afternoon and do some banking.
> 
> Starbucks is supposed to have their pumpkin cream cold brew back. I will make a stop there this morning before my salon appointment.
> 
> I put up my Halloween trees.
> 
> View attachment 698465
> 
> View attachment 698466
> 
> View attachment 698471
> 
> 
> 
> It’s never to soon to celebrate Halloween.
> View attachment 698456
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.


Oh My, Am telling everyone there are still days left before Autumn. Enough with the Pumpkin Sptice. We are fans , however, there are limits.


----------



## macraven

If you live in the South, you will be still wearing shorts…
September can have a range of hot, cool or rainy weather here.

Close your eyes and hope you haven’t over or under dressed

I usually take shorts and slacks and and plan what to wear the morning I wake up

My guess is Lynne will be in shorts no matter what the temps are


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, yep, Mac, most of the times in September, I’m in shorts all day and night. Sometimes at night, it once in a while, gets cool enough I’ll be in lightweight pants, and keep my t shirt on. Made the mistake wearing pants one time at HHN, and almost wanted to shop and buy shorts, as was way too warm feeling that night.  But I always arrive in pants and leave in pants, mostly because early morning and evening flights, and the airplane to me, feels cool enough I’m more comfortable with my legs covered.  I do always change to shorts after arriving at MCO though. 

Ah, a Saturday and early birds DH and I are up and ready for the day. Popped in a pod in our coffee maker and put the teapot on the stove.  Both of us are enjoying some eggs, with bacon and toast, and coffee and tea.  Older one works, so he will be up in about 3 more hours.  Little one?  I think I heard a good night around 4 am this morning.  So I highly expect to not hear her until around noon.  

But as is most of our Saturdays, it’s that laziest of days for the three of us.  No real plans, as we don’t need much, so with little one’s rising, I don’t see us getting moving until after lunchtime. Though I may hit the grocery store early, as it opens at 8 am this morning. 64 out, but will still be in shorts and flip flops.  86 the high.  And sunrise was not as bright and full of sunshine like yesterday.  Cloudy skies now, and expected all day. But they are not rain carrying ones.  So sunglasses will still be worn, as even with this cloud cover, still bright enough I see better with shades.  

So have a super duper stupendous Saturday.


----------



## Sue M

schumigirl said:


> You were scolded......oh dear!! They aren`t too bad here apparently. We just like to drive somewhere different and find somewhere different.....haven`t done that for a while though.
> 
> It was impressive, I think they still might be seen tonight, but not for me.....one late night is enough for me!!
> 
> I`m decent making the sauce, but eggs can be overdone at times, he likes them barely cooked so they are incredibly runny, did ok this morning!! I got a 10/10.....he`s so kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny old day here.......started off lovely, then the fog rolled in from the sea and hung around for several hours....finally cleared and it is beautiful again, warm and sunny with a slight breeze....so washing out on the line and it`ll dry in no time at all.
> 
> Back outside now. That fog is creepy the way it rolls in slowly and deliberately. I think we may get this back and forward next few days.
> 
> Time for a Saturday treat........red or white........


My husband likes his eggs- loose is a kind way of saying it. Makes me gag lol!


----------



## keishashadow

Team win, beautiful night. Rare to wear shorts to a   game. 

Low key weekend ahead, aaah

I overpack, period lol   HHN screams for my goofy Halloween themed leggings & shirts.  At least the leggings can be pushed up as capris.  

More often than not, I’m in my park uniform:  lightweight shift sort of dress or wicking tees & shorts/skirts


----------



## Sue M

Can’t believe it’s only 3 weeks since we’ve been home!  Seems like it’s been longer lol. It’s not fair that you wait for and anticipate your vacay, then it goes by in a flash, and only takes a few days to feel like you’ve never been away!  

Hottest Aug on record here apparently.  Yesterday we were outside on the patio and today I’m cold!  Too much of a temp change for me but the husband is loving it!  Yesterday was 90ish, today only supposed to go up to low 70’s.  Supposed to rain tomorrow, and we can use it. we are so dry, and several fires in the interior.

Took me a week to get over my hitch hiking virus!  By following Thursday I was neg, but 2 more days of fatigue. By Saturday I felt normal.

Hard to believe my youngest is getting married soon, Oct 1. Hope for good weather as the ceremony is outside.  Long range forecast is rain the day before but partly sunny on the day  went dress shopping and found my dress, but needs alterations and don’t get it till week before wedding. Oldest dd dress fits her well.  Went shoe shopping too. Didn’t want to spend alot, for shoes that wouldn’t get much use. Goal was under $100. We don’t go out to fancy occasions much. Oldest and I both found shoes that will work. We also have a family wedding in March down in S. Fla. Already have our fav beach hotel in Deerfield booked!  

Deep in wedding preps. Have to get together with daughter when she gets back from weekend trip to find out how she wants The Arch decorated.

My brother and wife are coming from NY. Bought a futon. Unfortunately they aren’t staying long, under a week!

Mac sorry I missed your birthday!  Hope it was nice.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Wedding planning.  Yep, less than a month away now, Sue. Glad to read your shopping went well. Don’t blame you for not wanting to spend way too much money on clothes and shoes you will rarely wear again.  

Sun did come out some.  Hot enough feeling, shorts are still being worn.  Flip flops too.  Costco run, as little one did not rise and we were out the door until after 1 pm.  Sigh.  I did do that early morning grocery run.  The grocery store up the street from me, has a couple things family really likes.  So just after they opened, I did my shopping and got outta there quick.  Costco was crowded, but fast checking out with no line, with you checkout self kiosk.  We only needed a few items. So I don’t mind doing my own scanning.   

Time for some tea.  Ah.  Ac was running, and house feels just right.   Hehe, Goldilocks here.


----------



## Lynne G

Yahoo!!  68 dollars cheaper flight, and another good price reduction on car rental.  Definitely have enough airfare credit for another flight later this year or early next year. I’ll still be repeating my check and rebook until the day I leave.  Drop in car rental and flight was welcome so far.  Wish my hotel reservations did that.  Oh well.  First three nights are at least in a little lower AP rate.


----------



## Lynne G

And here we are, on an early Sunday morning.  A mostly cloudy day, with no rain to fall, and humidity picking up, so our close to 90 high temp this afternoon will make some pool time feel wonderful. And since all but my one sibling, the rest of my family and siblings’ family will be enjoying an early dinner together. Yep, a family get together where little one and me celebrate our birthdays with almost all. 

Thus, no cooking dinner for me.  Yay!  

But I very much enjoy this very quiet Sunday morning, with biggest tv remote, and my tea.  Will make pancakes this morning shortly, as DH says he’s hungry.  So pancakes with some fresh strawberries, as were on sale this week, and maybe I’ll toast some nuts to add.  Savory and sweet pancakes.  Yep.  Hehe, whip cream on mine.  Should make a lemon glaze to pour over, but that whip cream is easier.  Breakfast time. 

Hope all have a most serenely lazy Sunday today.  And hope Schumi has adjusted to the local time, and is enjoying some park fun, and maybe some spooky HHN tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> And it's Friday     Thank goodness!!!  And I'm only working half a day today...so even better.  There is not much sitting on my desk - so the paper shuffling is light today.
> 
> We have another beautiful day on the horizon.  We are almost ready to head out for the weekend.  Pack the food and clothes then we will be ready to head out.
> 
> 
> It's great to hear you made it safe and sounds and enjoyed an evening chatting in one of your favorite hangouts!  I hope you were able to get a little more sleep.
> 
> I am happy it's Friday too!!!  It's great that it's a long weekend to boot!  Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> Well, I should shuffle some papers, and answer some emails with more papers lol.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Thanks pumpkin, yes, sleep is back to a normal pattern…..although every night has been a late one so far and still early mornings……it’ll catch up though, can’t keep that up for a month……lol……

Hope you have a lovely weekend.




keishashadow said:


> Well ‘ello, you.  Going to try to catch the redo on the launch tomorrow?
> 
> rarely wear lipstick, like the Chanel for ‘feel’ and staying power.
> 
> I’m the person that started to toss open mascara and eye liner within a month or so upon doctor’s recommendation.  This, after having a couple of eye infections.
> 
> history of cosmetics is rather interesting, recently read of this 17th century woman’s “contributions”  Giulia Tofana




Yes, we did plan to watch from the car park roof yesterday……but, well, change of plans obviously…….shame, especially for the 400,000 folks who went to the coast to watch!

I agree with changing mascara often. I hear some folks use if for 6 months or more…….yuk! Never heard of that 17th century thing before…….interesting.



Charade67 said:


> Another quick hello. I am taking a break for the rest of the evening. I have completed all of my book work and writing for the week. I just have my photo assignment left to do.
> 
> I know Schumi is in FL right now and Mac and Lynne will soon follow. I'm still planning to go too if I don't get too stressed over the next few weeks. Anyone else going to be there 9/20-9/24?




Charade, hope you get all your projects done and then be done for your trip……you must be so excited.



keishashadow said:


> Team win, beautiful night. Rare to wear shorts to a   game.
> 
> Low key weekend ahead, aaah
> 
> I overpack, period lol   HHN screams for my goofy Halloween themed leggings & shirts.  At least the leggings can be pushed up as capris.
> 
> More often than not, I’m in my park uniform:  lightweight shift sort of dress or wicking tees & shorts/skirts



I love your themed leggings! Especially the Tartan ones……

Have a great holiday weekend…….




Yep, another hhn last night.

A lot quieter than I’d have thought for the first Saturday of the event, Friday was busier. But it was so good…..we didn’t take a single picture last night, just enjoyed it completely……but will get pictures of course next times, we just felt we didn‘t want to last night.

It was so hot last night, came out and showered before heading to Strong Water for a late dinner and drinks. Then slept like babies all night.

Going to chat to Kyle soon, he did a 10k race this morning so want to hear how that went, he did one on Friday night too and did well, so hope he enjoyed this one too.

Haven’t decided what we’ll do today yet…….no parks yet for us as I think we’ll take our friends advice and avoid till after Monday……it is busy.

But have a great Sunday……..


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> And here we are, on an early Sunday morning.  A mostly cloudy day, with no rain to fall, and humidity picking up, so our close to 90 high temp this afternoon will make some pool time feel wonderful. And since all but my one sibling, the rest of my family and siblings’ family will be enjoying an early dinner together. Yep, a family get together where little one and me celebrate our birthdays with almost all.
> 
> Thus, no cooking dinner for me.  Yay!
> 
> But I very much enjoy this very quiet Sunday morning, with biggest tv remote, and my tea.  Will make pancakes this morning shortly, as DH says he’s hungry.  So pancakes with some fresh strawberries, as were on sale this week, and maybe I’ll toast some nuts to add.  Savory and sweet pancakes.  Yep.  Hehe, whip cream on mine.  Should make a lemon glaze to pour over, but that whip cream is easier.  Breakfast time.
> 
> Hope all have a most serenely lazy Sunday today.  And hope Schumi has adjusted to the local time, and is enjoying some park fun, and maybe some spooky HHN tonight.


lynne
you and your girl will have a swell birthday to enjoy!
hope you save some of your cake for the homies


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all.  First load of laundry in, living the dream



Sue M said:


> It’s not fair that you wait for and anticipate your vacay, then it goes by in a flash, and only takes a few days to feel like you’ve never been away!


Truer words never spoken.  I do have my suspicions a certain sort of person lays in wait to pounce when you return to let the air out of one’s ballon lol


Sue M said:


> Took me a week to get over my hitch hiking virus! By following Thursday I was neg, but 2 more days of fatigue. By Saturday I felt normal.


Ugh, good to hear you rebounded nicely


Sue M said:


> Hard to believe my youngest is getting married soon, Oct 1.


wow, that is exciting!


Sue M said:


> Oldest and I both found shoes that will work.


Both stylish & comfy I hope.  Do love when the brides wear converse or vans


Lynne G said:


> Yahoo!! 68 dollars cheaper flight, and another good price reduction on car rental.


Nice.  Have seen exactly one price drop this year on SWA.  refused too pay over $200 a pp heading down next trip.  Booked a cheapie on Spirit, the sort where the checked bags cost more than the flight…figuring I’d abandon it when/if SWA dropped.

ha, not.  yesterday was $550 pp.  sounds like every pittsburgher & their brother will be that week.


schumigirl said:


> Haven’t decided what we’ll do today yet…….no parks yet for us as I think we’ll take our friends advice and avoid till after Monday……it is busy.


And there is the beauty of a long trip, enjoy.


----------



## Charade67

I have some time to kill before church this morning. That rarely happens. I sent most of yesterday trying to find things to photograph. DH and I decided to take advantage of $3 movie day yesterday. I don't think I'll do that again. I haven't seen the theater that crowded since Avengers Endgame. We saw League of Super Pets. It was cute, but I think I would have preferred to watch it at home once it went to streaming. 



Lynne G said:


> And we can certainly meet up for a meal, and some park time if you need company.


We can do either or both. I'm not too picky on restaurants, but I won't ride the big coasters. Hagrid's is my upper limit. 



agavegirl1 said:


> Enough with the Pumpkin Sptice.


I agree. It doesn't need to go in everything. I'm waiting for the pumpkin spice memes to start showing up on my Facebook feed. 



Sue M said:


> My husband likes his eggs- loose is a kind way of saying it. Makes me gag lol!


Eww. I'm not a huge fan of eggs anyway. I only eat them scrambled. 



keishashadow said:


> Team win, beautiful night.


Congratulations!



Sue M said:


> today only supposed to go up to low 70’s.


Sounds wonderful to me.  I would be happy if we could just get some lower humidity.



Lynne G said:


> Yahoo!! 68 dollars cheaper flight, and another good price reduction on car rental.


Great to know that prices are going down.



schumigirl said:


> Charade, hope you get all your projects done and then be done for your trip…


I might actually use this trip as part of an assignment. I need to look ahead and see what I will need to photograph that week.


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha, my flight down went down to 99 dollars.  I jumped on that when I saw it yesterday.  Haven’t ever really seen that low a fare lately.  But at least my credit should not expire a year from when I first booked in March.  This was the second drop, though my fare back did not change in price.  Still, a good drop less than first booked.  I feel for ya.  The lack of any non stop flights on the week days, and only two or three non stops in the weekend.  I may see if little one is up for Frontier or other on way down, and will book SW on way back.  We still have some time to think about that.  But the lack of non stops, which is a 2 hour flight, is so very very annoying to have to even have one stop, maybe even transferring,  which makes the travel 5 hours or most times, more like 6, or 7 hours total. Rental, even though lowest I have seen so far, but still double what I paid last year.  Travel crowds are back.  City airport was showing very busy weekend.  So I guess all want to travel this Fall.  Glad I booked hotel next year, still most I’ve paid, but after the non availability this year, and the fact that the rate is now almost doubly what I booked at, next year will be just as busy.  So much for finding any AP rates, though am at least happy I got three nights of such at the start of my trip.  Hoping they can let me stay in the same  room.  

Stil quiet, as DH went over mum’s, but he’ll be back shortly.  Older one does work today, so I can see him up before little one.  As such, I’m in that wonderful lazy mode.  Woot!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Glad I booked hotel next year, still most I’ve paid, but after the non availability this year, and the fact that the rate is now almost doubly what I booked at, next year will be just as busy


Wait, you already booked for 2023?   Long as you can modify; it can’t hurt!

We caught a sweet spot for SF in mid June. AP rates significantly higher. No need for EP for us on fall trip as all about HHN then

I do think things will stabilize once everyone gets that pent up travel out of their systems.  

Via this board, sounds as tho many are taking their first trip since Covid this fall & winter

Combine that with a possible less than stellar buzz for HHN this year, thinking all rates will normalize until new park opens.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Keisha, I think they are being relatively fair, as can cancel and get my one night’s payment refunded until 5 days before the check in day.  Last year, scored a great AP rate in early December that 5th day, cancelled and  rebooked that same day.  Saved a good bit. Not to be had for in a few weeks, I’m sure.  With graduation in December, I’m not really booking anything for December this year yet.  I do hope to get to a Spring trip one of these years.  Only booked September next year, as this year slim pickings when I was ready to book months ago, scared me enough to book over a year out.  But as most, I’m well versed in the rinse and repeat.  Saving is not a bad thing.  I do hope rates next Fall go back to the rates we are more used to seeing, and lots of AP rate rooms available then too.  

Tea.  Yep, lots of it.  Little one is still not up.  Hmm.  Guess no breakfast or lunch for her.  I will say, food coma will start mid afternoon. We do a full meal.  Appetizers, and snacks, meal, and desserts.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and yeah, Keisha, got SF at a decent rate, then more recently, got the first three nights at an AP rate that still seems to be available.  But no availability on the rest of the 9 more nights I’m there.  AP rate is lower, but not that much lower. But will take it. Was thinking of doing that mouse parks for 4 days instead, but the hotel prices I could find, are even more than SF, and I’d have to buy that military ticket, so would cost me even more.  Older one does want to go to the mouse one of these days.  When he’s ready, then I will bite the bullet, and book the mouse.  I’m sure I can get him to add a few days at the dark side too. 

So will be at SF when you are there.  Give a shout out if you’d like to meet up.  Did buy thst FF ticket, so will be there that Sunday night I arrive, and the long weekend mid stay.  Good thing, covers when I’m doing that private tour.  Thus, will be wandering the park the other nights, including using my free one that last Thursday or Friday.  

Looking forward to the end of September, and meeting up with friends.


----------



## macraven

Sue M said:


> Hard to believe my youngest is getting married soon, Oct 1. Hope for good weather as the ceremony is outside.  Long range forecast is rain the day before but partly sunny on the day



I will get the bus loaded up so all the homies can join the wedding!
If there is food and drink, double the order for as your  friends here that love to eat and drink
lol

anywho, hope the wedding is spectacular!!


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> If you live in the South, you will be still wearing shorts…
> September can have a range of hot, cool or rainy weather here.
> 
> Close your eyes and hope you haven’t over or under dressed
> 
> I usually take shorts and slacks and and plan what to wear the morning I wake up
> 
> My guess is Lynne will be in shorts no matter what the temps are


CARGO Shorts! .  Howdy Mac!


----------



## macraven

woot!!
Our main dude is back here reading and posting!


----------



## Robo56

Good Monday morning Everyone  






Lynne G said:


> Wedding congratulations and best wishes to Robo’s nephew and his bride. Hope the weather is perfect for their wedding this weekend.


Thank you Lynne. Weather was great.





Lynne G said:


> Good to hear from you Robo. So nice to be pampered, nails and hair. I’m sure you will look lovely for the wedding. Hope your coffee stop has the drink you are looking forward to. Been advertised all over here, about Fall drinks on their menu now. Have to say, not really a fan of flavored coffee, but cream (half and half) and some vanilla, and a perfect iced coffee. I still find Starbucks coffee a little too sharp tasting to me. But do order their iced coffee and refreshers sometimes. Little one more a fan of Starbucks coffee than the other three of us.



Yes, a good pampering Foo Foo day is so nice. Coffee was very good.



keishashadow said:


> Robbie as always, your holiday trees are stunning. Hope the weather is perfect for the wedding weekend, enjoy. Enjoy the foo-foo day, term always makes me



Thank you Janet. I do enjoy putting up my Halloween decorations.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Enjoy the salon day! I know how much I enjoy mine. I don't know what it is, but being pampered like that is refreshing. Have a great time at the wedding!
> I love your halloween decorating!!!!!!



Thank you Pumpkin. Fall and Halloween are one of my favorite times of the year.




macraven said:


> I always enjoy Robbie’s pictures !!
> Robbie, have safe travels to Iowa !
> 
> The wedding will fabulous!


Thank you Mac.




Lynne G said:


> Safe travels to Robo, wonderful to hear of a family wedding for all to toast the happy newlyweds. Your decor is always so perfect. Love the decorated trees.



Thank you Lynne.



Lynne G said:


> Yes, August, the birthday month of five of my extended family, including me. Sadly, also the month I lost my dad over 30 years ago.



Lynne it is always so hard to remember the loss of a parent. I hope your good memories with your dad help you when you think of his passing this time of year.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I love my job, I love my job, I love my job   Some days...I tell ya. Working with all men is NOT any easier than working with all women. The same stuff happens in an all male environment. Only with heated arguments and fists almost flying



Yep, that would be a bit of a problematic environment to work in.




schumigirl said:


> Lovely pictures as always Robbie…….hope you enjoyed the salon time and hope the wedding is wonderful!



Thank you Carole. Wedding was beautiful.

So good to hear you and Tom are back home in Orlando and having a wonderful time.  You have some birthday and anniversary celebrations coming up soon.




Lynne G said:


> And safe travels and so nice to have family together for wedding happiness, this weekend, Robo.


It’s always so nice to celebrate with family.




agavegirl1 said:


> Oh My, Am telling everyone there are still days left before Autumn. Enough with the Pumpkin Sptice. We are fans , however, there are limits.



 I do like pumpkin scented candles, shower jels and a good pumpkin spice cold brew from Starbucks.

I love that pumpkin products are a reminder of the return of Fall and Halloween. My favorite time of year.

Bring it on.




macraven said:


> If you live in the South, you will be still wearing shorts…
> September can have a range of hot, cool or rainy weather here.


Yep, shorts hang around for a while in the south.





Sue M said:


> Hard to believe my youngest is getting married soon, Oct 1. Hope for good weather as the ceremony is outside. Long range forecast is rain the day before but partly sunny on the day  went dress shopping and found my dress, but needs alterations and don’t get it till week before wedding. Oldest dd dress fits her well. Went shoe shopping too. Didn’t want to spend alot, for shoes that wouldn’t get much use. Goal was under $100. We don’t go out to fancy occasions much. Oldest and I both found shoes that will work. We also have a family wedding in March down in S. Fla. Already have our fav beach hotel in Deerfield booked!



Congratulations to your daughter on her upcoming wedding. Hope the weather is great for the event.



Sue M said:


> Took me a week to get over my hitch hiking virus! By following Thursday I was neg, but 2 more days of fatigue. By Saturday I felt normal.



Glad to hear you are on the other side of being sick and your health is improving.




Lynne G said:


> Yahoo!! 68 dollars cheaper flight, and another good price reduction on car rental. Definitely have enough airfare credit for another flight later this year or early next year. I’ll still be repeating my check and rebook until the day I leave. Drop in car rental and flight was welcome so far. Wish my hotel reservations did that. Oh well. First three nights are at least in a little lower AP rate.


Always nice to get the most bang for you buck.




Lynne G said:


> Yep, a family get together where little one and me celebrate our birthdays with almost all.



Happy birthday Lynne








Returned home late yesterday evening from wedding weekend. It was a beautiful wedding.

The wedding was held on the brides family farmland down by the Cedar Creek River. The area where the wedding was held was on beautiful stretch of land overlooking the river.

Bride was beautiful and my sweet nephew was a handsome groom.

It was so wonderful getting to see our family getting together to celebrate the wedding. Had some wonderful visits with everyone.

Trip was long, but my sister and I had plenty to talk about. Always makes the trip seem shorter when having a good chat with family on the way.

The route we traveled was mostly farmland and was very scenic.

The wedding party and all the family from out of town stayed in the same nice hotel. That gave all of us ample time to visit and it was lovely.

I need to do some laundry and switch over suitcase to Universal attire.

Have a few errands to run.

Leaving for Florida early Wednesday morning then up to Orlando Thursday for some HHN fun.

Need to get scootin.


Have a wonderful Monday everyone.


----------



## macraven

Lynne!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, sweet to hear wedding was great, Robo, as also to seeing family.  Much happiness to the married couple. 

Monday, it is, and tea is plentiful, thankfully.  Nice to have a late start.  Went to my mum in law’s to drop off some stuff.

A most marvelous Monday.


----------



## macraven

sounds like the wedding was awesome!
glad you were there to share your love with them

Safe travels for you for you on your Wednesday’s trip.
You will have fun Thursday for HHN!

Know you will share pictures of it for us who come later this month


----------



## keishashadow

My youngest was at small regional
Airport yesterday that handles just a few commercial flights per day.  How small is it? Only 2 TSA lines

No ckd bag & boarding pass on his phone.  Arrived at an out the door security line 1-1/2 hrs early.  He just got thru TSA just in time to Board the plane.    We are all flying out of there in October.  Note to self to up that arrival time.

Lynne Happy Birthday



Robo56 said:


> Leaving for Florida early Wednesday morning then up to Orlando Thursday for some HHN fun.


Safe travels.  Maybe u will
Be there for the delayed rocket launch. Enjoy HHN


macraven said:


> Know you will share pictures of it for us who come later this month


110%


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no no, my birthday was over two weeks ago, and little one’s was last week.  When we get family together, we bundle up the closest birthdays and celebrate them.  Two siblings were born in October, but when we will get family together to celebrate them on Thanksgiving, along with older one, born at beginning of November. My family of 4 does celebrate our 4 birthdays on the birthday however.   But nice for extended family to sing that happy birthday song. Double celebrating?  Why not.  

Ack, to Keisha’s tale of little tsa having very long lines.  Yeah, when we went for our 5 am flight, the line to check bags was out the door, as we got a little closer, told little one, take my phone as has your electronic ticket, and run up to security, as I could check both our bags under my name.  By the time I got to the kiosk, printed out the tickets and tags took quite some time. I have pre check, and I was still through security about 10 minutes earlier than her, who had entered probably a good 30 minutes before.  So was a good call, as we still did have some time to wait at gate.  Oddly, while MCO no line to do that bag check, and was as quick for pre check and little one got through security in less than 15 minutes.  Guess we got lucky, as I have seen some very long security lines at both airports. Why I give myself 2 hours or more to be the time I arrive at the airport.    

Quiet enough Monday.  Alarm set, and will be dragging the trash cans to the curb, as substitute trash day, because local government closed for the holiday, so today, no trash pick up. which is our normal trash day.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Oh no no, my birthday was over two weeks ago, and little one’s was last week.


LOL, well, we do tend to stretch out birthday celebrations here


----------



## macraven

After reading of lynne’s huge line wait, a tad concerned how mine will be once my hopper flight arrives in Atlanta


----------



## macraven

Well janet we did get lynne’s bd month correct…


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> After reading of lynne’s huge line wait, a tad concerned how mine will be once my hopper flight arrives in Atlanta


No worries.  2nd leg of connecting flight, no need to go thru security unless you actually do decide to leave secure space in airport. 

Ex: in MCOyou find you have a long flight delay after clearing security and decide you just can’t live without Chick-fil-A...located back before security in main food court.  

_names have been changed to protect the innocent _


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Safe travels for you for you on your Wednesday’s trip.
> You will have fun Thursday for HHN!


Thank you Mac. Looking forward to HHN.




Lynne G said:


> Oh no no, my birthday was over two weeks ago, and little one’s was last week.



I surmised it was not your actual birthday, but could not remember if we had acknowledged your special day or not. So wanted to let you know you were not forgotten.




keishashadow said:


> LOL, well, we do tend to stretch out birthday celebrations here



Extending celebrations are fun.


----------



## Robo56

macraven said:


> Know you will share pictures of it for us who come later this month.



There may be a trip report with photos.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, enjoy reading trip reports, Robo.  Would be nice to see yours. 

But yeah, 


So a good night  to all.  

Was lightly raining as later evening trash cans dragging.  Bulk of rain to fall in the wee hours into tomorrow morning.  Ah, nothing like sleeping to the sound of rain.  Maybe not?  LoL 

Short week day routine week?  Woot!!

T minus 12, 11 more sleeps before that late September fun.


----------



## Robo56

Night light


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you had a good night sleep, Robo.  

Up that early bird week day homie here.  

Rainy morning so far.  I guess that rain did put me to sleep, as alarm woke me up, so I guess I really needed that good night’s sleep. And rainy will be almost all today, and flood warnings issued.  So a very rainy day for us.    

But rain or not, good day for Mac to make that Taco Bell run for a meal today.  

Yay, after a holiday Monday, trash and pay that school tax day it is. But as any shorter week, nice to have it start a day later.  And since that park time is not yet, highly thinking I need that three day weekend and make it an even shorter week.  Probably will.  Commuting this week, but thankfully not having to be driving in the pre dark rain today.  Should be dry the day I have to go into the office.  

Safe travels to Robo, yay for trip stating on Wednesday.  Sorry to miss ya this year.  I tend to go later in September, as used to go the beginning of October.  Seems more happening in September, so why I started to go earlier.  Maybe year after next, go a little earlier even more.  Next year, almost same days planned so far.   

Thus, lots of tea, as feels almost cool inside.  With all the rain, temp stays close to 80 the high. But no matter, still shorts on.  

Finally, hope all have that most terrific Taco Tuesday.  And have or having a gorgeous weather morning.


----------



## keishashadow

pulling head out of my um donkey, realized it was a very special day (yesterday) for Carole and her mr...

who truly were made for each other!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> T minus 12, 11 more sleeps before that late September fun.


Nice, I’m chasing tail last few days.  Need to pull out calendar myself.  

Net to decide when/where to get my hair touched up (or not) beforehand lol.  When the mr mentions when I’m going, take it as a hint.


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, booked my hair salon the Wednesday before I leave for a touch up, Keisha.  Gotta look good for HHN spooky pics.  Hope you get that hair do fix before ya leave too.  Still thinking may do my toenails too, but haven’t been to a nail salon in quite some time.  I’m not one to wear much nail polish.  

Ooh dinner time. What to make?  Freezer raid time.


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> woot!!
> Our main dude is back here reading and posting!




You DEFINITELY need to update the Dudes here!!!


----------



## buckeev

HEADS UP SAN Family! 
SWA is having their COMPANION PASS PROMO again...Today: 6 SEP thru Thursday 8 SEP. 

Make sure to read the fine print..but it's a pretty darn good promotion if you can make the calendar work for you!


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> pulling head out of my um donkey, realized it was a very special day (yesterday) for Carole and her mr...


Happy Anniversary to Carole and Tom.


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Safe travels. Maybe u will
> Be there for the delayed rocket launch. Enjoy HHN


Fingers and toes crossed. Would be a something to remember for sure. 


I’am exhausted from getting ready to leave.


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> I’am exhausted from getting ready to leave.


I can only imagine, i get wiped out packing for a week or so trip.  can’t imagine the stuff u need to remember to pack for such a long stay.  If i don’t use a (long) list, always forget something or other important.


----------



## macraven

If i forget to pack something important, I just buy the items once I am in Orlando


----------



## keishashadow

buckeev said:


> HEADS UP SAN Family!
> SWA is having their COMPANION PASS PROMO again...Today: 6 SEP thru Thursday 8 SEP.
> 
> Make sure to read the fine print..but it's a pretty darn good promotion if you can make the calendar work for you!


Oh, I’ve been trying all afternoon & failing miserably.

between 

having mostly NR air booked thru December on spirit and allegiant (due to SWA taking such a big bump in price & cutting so many flights In our market)

& 

the companion fare only good thru 3/4, it’s looking doubtful to work for us

Happy hunting, hope it works for you.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> If i forget to pack something important, I just buy the items once I am in Orlando


It’s generally a magic band, sun pass, prescription etc. Stuff you really have to jump thru hoops to replace.  i go for the gusto


----------



## Lynne G

Oh I’m a good packer, same size case no matter how many days.  I do bring those small detergent packs, and dryer sheets, as easy to do wash if needed.  I do make a Target run to buy snacks and drinks for the room.  And pick up whatever I forgot, including a hairbrush last time.  Sometimes have to make more than one stop.  LoL 

Yeah, SW deal sounds good, but doubt we are traveling those times.  Little one is tossing so I do a one stop with SW or try another airline to go at least one way, then book SW for return flight.  Kills that no stop flights, and not many flights on a week day.


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> I can only imagine, i get wiped out packing for a week or so trip. can’t imagine the stuff u need to remember to pack for such a long stay. If i don’t use a (long) list, always forget something or other important.


I came across RBX capris at Kohl’s last year and they are the lightest weight pants I have ever bought and they roll up nice in suitcase. I went to RBX site and bought more. Perfect for hot weather. 

I have always wondered how people get by with one of those big backpack cases. 

I do laundry while I’am there at least once or more. Really have to with all the clothes being changed do to the heat. 

Need to get to bed. 4 am will be here before I know it.

My younger sister K is going and I need to pick her up by 5.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Monday morning Everyone
> View attachment 699922
> 
> View attachment 699929
> 
> 
> Thank you Lynne. Weather was great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a good pampering Foo Foo day is so nice. Coffee was very good.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Janet. I do enjoy putting up my Halloween decorations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Pumpkin. Fall and Halloween are one of my favorite times of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lynne.
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne it is always so hard to remember the loss of a parent. I hope your good memories with your dad help you when you think of his passing this time of year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that would be a bit of a problematic environment to work in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Carole. Wedding was beautiful.
> 
> So good to hear you and Tom are back home in Orlando and having a wonderful time.  You have some birthday and anniversary celebrations coming up soon.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s always so nice to celebrate with family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like pumpkin scented candles, shower jels and a good pumpkin spice cold brew from Starbucks.
> 
> I love that pumpkin products are a reminder of the return of Fall and Halloween. My favorite time of year.
> 
> Bring it on.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, shorts hang around for a while in the south.
> 
> 
> 
> Returned home late yesterday evening from wedding weekend. It was a beautiful wedding.
> 
> The wedding was held on the brides family farmland down by the Cedar Creek River. The area where the wedding was held was on beautiful stretch of land overlooking the river.
> 
> Bride was beautiful and my sweet nephew was a handsome groom.
> 
> It was so wonderful getting to see our family getting together to celebrate the wedding. Had some wonderful visits with everyone.
> 
> Trip was long, but my sister and I had plenty to talk about. Always makes the trip seem shorter when having a good chat with family on the way.
> 
> The route we traveled was mostly farmland and was very scenic.
> 
> The wedding party and all the family from out of town stayed in the same nice hotel. That gave all of us ample time to visit and it was lovely.
> 
> I need to do some laundry and switch over suitcase to Universal attire.
> 
> Have a few errands to run.
> 
> Leaving for Florida early Wednesday morning then up to Orlando Thursday for some HHN fun.
> 
> Need to get scootin.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday everyone.



Glad the wedding was such a success……safe travels up to Orlando. 



keishashadow said:


> pulling head out of my um donkey, realized it was a very special day (yesterday) for Carole and her mr...
> 
> who truly were made for each other!
> View attachment 700312




Thanks Keisha…….love the meme…….




keishashadow said:


> Nice, I’m chasing tail last few days.  Need to pull out calendar myself.
> 
> Net to decide when/where to get my hair touched up (or not) beforehand lol.  When the mr mentions when I’m going, take it as a hint.




lol…..we all love getting some salon time.….



Robo56 said:


> Happy Anniversary to Carole and Tom.
> View attachment 700348




Thank you Robbie.




macraven said:


> If i forget to pack something important, I just buy the items once I am in Orlando



Yep, it’s easy to pick up anything you missed.




Still having a blast……..


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Schumi still having a blast. And a very happy wedding anniversary to you.  

Robo, I hope you are at the airport now, and getting ready to take off.  Safe travels today.  And have a fabulous time with your sister.  Hope you have some fabulous weather too.  

But yay, 


Yep, that mid week of a day, when we get to say, get over this very literal hump of a day, and woot, a Friday then becomes one day away.  So as the camel says, hope you have a very happy, wonderful Wednesday today.  

Well a very wet Tuesday we had, enough rain, area drought conditions are no longer.  A cloudy, and cooler Wednesday, with low 70’s the high. Eh, still in shorts until I go outside for my lunchtime walk. If I feel way too cool, won’t change my short sleeve shirt, but would change to lightweight pants.  But house, while feels a bit cool, I’m fine with shorts.  

Thankfully, the 10 day forecast has 80’s highs.  Perfect September in my book.  Hehe, little one wants it cool enough to wear a sweatshirt.  Today, she may get that want.  

Tea and back to that week day routine.  Did confirm a three day weekend, so even though I have to commute tomorrow, now that little one is 21, thinking of shore time.  See one shore town has casinos.  So since a full day of sunshine predicted for Friday, we may head East to the sea on Friday.  

A good morning wish here.  Wednesday homies.  And another wish Robo and sister have a safe and quick flight, then will having a wonderful time in wonderful sunny weather starting today.


----------



## macraven

good morning to all !


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> good morning to all !



Good morning to you mac……

Hope you’re doing good and enjoying a lovely relaxing morning……  

It‘s beautiful here, been looking at the most gorgeous sunrise over RP…….

Not long till we get to see you, Janet and Nashville Trio…….



Quick drop in…….still deciding what to do today…….another hot one ahead, no surprises there.

@Baldy goes home today, it’s been lovely chatting to her in the lounge over this last week, lovely lady.

Heading for breakfast soon………might give the champagne a miss this morning, been having Carole Mimosas every day so far! Nice….


----------



## macraven

Carole Mimosas is an excellent way to start the day!


----------



## Monykalyn

Gooood morning SANS!Travel day-made it to Atlanta, boarding for flight to MCO should start in 25 min or so. Stuck in middle seat. Looks like overbooked flight so depending on incentives may see of later flight. Problem is those flights look very full as well. 
Already tired as I made unwise choices last night-went out with friends to local microbrewery for her birthday-fun bingo going on outside (absolutely gorgeous night)-& well-didn’t get to sleep as early as I should have with 6 am flight 
Kiddo isn’t done with school and her meetings til 530 today . Figure I’ll get her and have dinner somewhere then hit HHN. 
Plan on doing the target run and pick up my owners locker. 
May get some small bottles of Prosecco so I can start my days Ala Carole  as no club level access.  Did see HR club room for several days-almost switched to that then offsite villa for the next week, would have actually saved me money too! But the thought of missing sapphire made me too sad, it’s been a year since we’ve been there! 

Hope to see some of you soon! 
Lynne we’ve got Mickeys party the 18th. Hoping we get to say hi if it timing works out!


----------



## Lynne G

Sweet MonyK, you going to Mickey party the day I check in.  I have that 6:30 am flight, so should be at SF by lunchtime.  I’ll be starving, so will probably hit that chicken place before hitting the Target to stock my room and pick up whatever I forgot. Will give ya a text to see if can meet up before you leave for MK.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's hump day...and I can see Friday on the horizon!

Finally caught up from the weekend.  Caught some sort of flu while we were camping with the kids.  It knocked my socks off.  Still not 100% back yet, but at least starting to feel human again.  I did work yesterday morning, but went home to sleep in the afternoon.  Hopefully I'm on the mend now.  

Not much else happening in our neck of the woods.  The weather has cooled a bit, but is still nice and warm.  The sun keeps shinning, so the farmers are going, going,going here with harvest in full blast.  Hopefully it keeps up!  It would be great for them to actually get great fall where they can complete all the combining and get some of the pre-winter work done on the fields.  

We brought our dd's dogs home with us while they are waiting to get possession of their new place.  They are in a tiny rental that doesn't allow pets - so we have dumb and dumber lol.  They are sweet, and not much work - just the one is a little " special" in the smarts department lol.  But he's a loyal sweet guy and all he wants to do is snuggle.  I'm going to head out at lunch to find some new toys for them while they are at our place. 



Robo56 said:


> Trip was long, but my sister and I had plenty to talk about. Always makes the trip seem shorter when having a good chat with family on the way.
> 
> The route we traveled was mostly farmland and was very scenic.


It's always great to have a good travel companion and scenic views.  I love to see the farmland when we travel too.  


keishashadow said:


> Airport yesterday that handles just a few commercial flights per day. How small is it? Only 2 TSA lines
> 
> No ckd bag & boarding pass on his phone. Arrived at an out the door security line 1-1/2 hrs early. He just got thru TSA just in time to Board the plane.


Sounds like our local airport.  Very small - but at least I have flights that we can connect to the bigger centers.  But it does take longer to get through security than the bigger airports.  


Robo56 said:


> There may be a trip report with photos.


Yay  


Lynne G said:


> T minus 12, 11 more sleeps before that late September fun.





schumigirl said:


> Heading for breakfast soon………might give the champagne a miss this morning, been having Carole Mimosas every day so far! Nice….


That sounds like the perfect way to start ALLLL mornings while on holidays!


Monykalyn said:


> Travel day-made it to Atlanta, boarding for flight to MCO should start in 25 min or so. Stuck in middle seat. Looks like overbooked flight so depending on incentives may see of later flight. Problem is those flights look very full as well.


Have an amazing trip!!!!

Well, I should get a start on the paper shuffle.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Mummy dust well wishes sent to Pumpkin. Ack, to catching a nasty flu bug while camping this weekend.  I’m enjoying, not, an ear infection.  Doctor said no giving out antibiotic unless I don’t feel better after a week.  Seemed to give me that pain Monday night.  Always something now back to more routine with people.

Kids went out, said how cold.  Did keep my shorts on for walk.  But would not say a warm feeling day.  Almost dull looking.

Now hope lots of tea for me.  And for Pumpkin too.  Dog snuggles are always nice.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Carole Mimosas is an excellent way to start the day!



Isn’t it the best!!

Works for us……. 



Monykalyn said:


> Gooood morning SANS!Travel day-made it to Atlanta, boarding for flight to MCO should start in 25 min or so. Stuck in middle seat. Looks like overbooked flight so depending on incentives may see of later flight. Problem is those flights look very full as well.
> Already tired as I made unwise choices last night-went out with friends to local microbrewery for her birthday-fun bingo going on outside (absolutely gorgeous night)-& well-didn’t get to sleep as early as I should have with 6 am flight
> Kiddo isn’t done with school and her meetings til 530 today . Figure I’ll get her and have dinner somewhere then hit HHN.
> Plan on doing the target run and pick up my owners locker.
> May get some small bottles of Prosecco so I can start my days Ala Carole  as no club level access.  Did see HR club room for several days-almost switched to that then offsite villa for the next week, would have actually saved me money too! But the thought of missing sapphire made me too sad, it’s been a year since we’ve been there!
> 
> Hope to see some of you soon!
> Lynne we’ve got Mickeys party the 18th. Hoping we get to say hi if it timing works out!




Monyk, hope you have a fabulous trip! And definitely go for that Prosecco…….Ala Carole…….lol……

If you see us, give us a holler……




Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's hump day...and I can see Friday on the horizon!
> 
> Finally caught up from the weekend.  Caught some sort of flu while we were camping with the kids.  It knocked my socks off.  Still not 100% back yet, but at least starting to feel human again.  I did work yesterday morning, but went home to sleep in the afternoon.  Hopefully I'm on the mend now.
> 
> Not much else happening in our neck of the woods.  The weather has cooled a bit, but is still nice and warm.  The sun keeps shinning, so the farmers are going, going,going here with harvest in full blast.  Hopefully it keeps up!  It would be great for them to actually get great fall where they can complete all the combining and get some of the pre-winter work done on the fields.
> 
> We brought our dd's dogs home with us while they are waiting to get possession of their new place.  They are in a tiny rental that doesn't allow pets - so we have dumb and dumber lol.  They are sweet, and not much work - just the one is a little " special" in the smarts department lol.  But he's a loyal sweet guy and all he wants to do is snuggle.  I'm going to head out at lunch to find some new toys for them while they are at our place.
> 
> 
> It's always great to have a good travel companion and scenic views.  I love to see the farmland when we travel too.
> 
> Sounds like our local airport.  Very small - but at least I have flights that we can connect to the bigger centers.  But it does take longer to get through security than the bigger airports.
> 
> Yay
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like the perfect way to start ALLLL mornings while on holidays!
> 
> Have an amazing trip!!!!
> 
> Well, I should get a start on the paper shuffle.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!




I think I’m a bad influence…….I’ve convinced several others it’s the way to start the day too……why not!

Hope you feel back to normal soon, sucks feeling poorly. Puppies sound cute, especially cuddly ones.




Popped back home to do some laundry, we’ve been gone a week now so wanted to give some things a freshen up. I do like the laundry room in Sapphire better than RP, much bigger and lots more machines.

Studios this morning, Mummy wasn’t open again and lots of boarding’s up around the park. And hot, but it’s gorgeous.

Planning a quick visit to HHN tonight, do a couple of houses and leave early, cloud is building so hope opening time isn’t ruined by another downpour like the one we missed opening night.

Loving our time here


----------



## Lynne G

Hope Robo and MonyK had safe travels yesterday, and will be enjoying some park fun today.  

Ah yes, nothing like a pitch dark commute.    And damp feeling.  And as came out, saw car windows fogged over with dew.  Ugh.  I think I had clear windows just before I arrived. See car warmer than air, with a muggy 63 out said the outdoor thermometer.  Partly cloudy day, but that sunrise will be filled with glorious golden sunshine.  But that’s not for another 1/2 hour from now, or a few minutes more than that. Respectable 81 the high.  Perfect late Summer temps.  And tomorrow, high weather setting up, walk to wall sunshine Friday.  Yes!    

But quick in the mornings, as even traffic is quiet, well for the car horns blowing at the intersection after I had parked.  

Thus, tea for me no matter where.  And thirsty I am, as feels almost too cool inside. Do have a lightweight sweater that is like those you see that are like a coat, but are nicer being sweater, and comfortable.  So have that to wear over my blouse.  

Thus, a very happy Thirsty Thursday.  And yay, a feeling like a Friday one for me.  

Good morning all.


----------



## Charade67

Super quick hello. I got to work too early today, so I am killing some time before going inside. 
I’m less than 2 weeks from my trip. Can’t wait to see some of you there.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Countdown for Charade.  Mine is now 10 more sleeps.  Well, last sleep will be cut short with a just about dawn flight, and a pre dawn arrival.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

And it's Thirsty Thursday 

I sure wish I could start my day with a mimosa like our @schumigirl  The weather is cooler today - and I seen the first of the leaves starting to turn  on my way to work this morning.  I will embrace the warmer days we have coming.

I seen a super cute idea for decorating out front door for halloween.  Now to head out and see if I can find some of the items for a reasonable price.  

Dh is away out of town for work, so it's just me and the boys.  Last night was a fend for yourself night as I was tired and this cold/flu is kicking my butt.  Tonight is butter chicken with coconut rice.  I think this weekend, I will be doing a roast chicken again.  I've been craving a good roast chicken meal.  The only good thing about fall is nice warm tummy meals!!!!!

Well, I should get started on the paper shuffle.  Hopefully the cold meds start to kick in again and I feel a little more human.  After 3 years of not really being sick ( except with actual covid) I sure am NOT used to fighting off  sickness...or...I'm just getting wimpy in my old age lol.

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

And the Queen has passed away    I am heart broken.   As a member of the commonwealth, many of us are very saddened.  

Something nudged me this morning when I was listening to the news and they were talking about the Queen.  I had a feeling.  At least she passed away in her favorite home.


----------



## macraven

pumpkin 
hope your cold meds make you feel better !

All going good for me today
Trying to decide what’s for dinner tonight 

Hope all is good with the homies!


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

My condolences to Tom and Carole on the passing of their Queen.


----------



## Monykalyn

Well-made new friends at Swizzle lounge. Went over to check out the Monsters thingy at Cabana Bay: cool photo ops. Decided on a drink at Swizzle Lounge- of course it started pouring so waited it out (um 3 hours lol). Highly recommend the Wolfman, 
Lost the quotes - charade sorry we will miss youand Mac again this year!
Pumpkin  hope you feel better soon.
Aurora-didn’t know the Queen passed until now, echo your sentiments. Met a gentleman fro UK at Swizzle today.
Robo-glad the trip was good!
Carole-you are not a bad influence-innovators/trend setters are always ahead of their time 
Lynne hope we do get to say hello at least!

Pattyw just texted and they will be here this weekend too! Planning on HHN Sunday with them! So excited as we adore Patty & Joe.

Think I may go to HHN for an hour or two before I have to pick up kiddo at 11pm. Her car is still at dealership after getting quote to fox it  glad the hubs is coming In Tomorrow so he can deal with it-we have our strengths and mine is medical, his is mechanical.
Waiting on rain to clear a bit. Want to see Tribute store…


----------



## macraven

Monyk… well one of these years i will be able to see you and Patty and the family and all the homies

I know the four of you will have a lot of fun

I am trying to catch up on the threads tonight and my cats keep screaming feed me 

They can be so demanding at times…


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Super quick hello. I got to work too early today, so I am killing some time before going inside.
> I’m less than 2 weeks from my trip. Can’t wait to see some of you there.



Your trip is getting close, if you see us, give us a shout out!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> And it's Thirsty Thursday
> 
> I sure wish I could start my day with a mimosa like our @schumigirl  The weather is cooler today - and I seen the first of the leaves starting to turn  on my way to work this morning.  I will embrace the warmer days we have coming.
> 
> I seen a super cute idea for decorating out front door for halloween.  Now to head out and see if I can find some of the items for a reasonable price.
> 
> Dh is away out of town for work, so it's just me and the boys.  Last night was a fend for yourself night as I was tired and this cold/flu is kicking my butt.  Tonight is butter chicken with coconut rice.  I think this weekend, I will be doing a roast chicken again.  I've been craving a good roast chicken meal.  The only good thing about fall is nice warm tummy meals!!!!!
> 
> Well, I should get started on the paper shuffle.  Hopefully the cold meds start to kick in again and I feel a little more human.  After 3 years of not really being sick ( except with actual covid) I sure am NOT used to fighting off  sickness...or...I'm just getting wimpy in my old age lol.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!




I’m loving the morning “Carole Mimosa”……and starting a trend for sure with no fruit juice!

I agree, cooking winter warming dishes from scratch is good for the soul in the cold weather……hope your cold is gone soon and you feel much better Pumpkin.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> And the Queen has passed away    I am heart broken.   As a member of the commonwealth, many of us are very saddened.
> 
> Something nudged me this morning when I was listening to the news and they were talking about the Queen.  I had a feeling.  At least she passed away in her favorite home.




It is heartbreaking. Even though we all suspected it was coming as her look had changed so much last two weeks whenever we saw her, it’s still a shock.

I do think Charles will make a wonderful King with Camilla by his side.




AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> My condolences to Tom and Carole on the passing of their Queen.



Thank you Aurora…..it was so sad to hear that news yesterday. We were sitting in a friends house when the news broke and my brother in law had sent an email to say there were rumours she was passing. Very sad time.




Monykalyn said:


> Well-made new friends at Swizzle lounge. Went over to check out the Monsters thingy at Cabana Bay: cool photo ops. Decided on a drink at Swizzle Lounge- of course it started pouring so waited it out (um 3 hours lol). Highly recommend the Wolfman,
> Lost the quotes - charade sorry we will miss youand Mac again this year!
> Pumpkin  hope you feel better soon.
> Aurora-didn’t know the Queen passed until now, echo your sentiments. Met a gentleman fro UK at Swizzle today.
> Robo-glad the trip was good!
> Carole-you are not a bad influence-innovators/trend setters are always ahead of their time
> Lynne hope we do get to say hello at least!
> 
> Pattyw just texted and they will be here this weekend too! Planning on HHN Sunday with them! So excited as we adore Patty & Joe.
> 
> Think I may go to HHN for an hour or two before I have to pick up kiddo at 11pm. Her car is still at dealership after getting quote to fox it  glad the hubs is coming In Tomorrow so he can deal with it-we have our strengths and mine is medical, his is mechanical.
> Waiting on rain to clear a bit. Want to see Tribute store…




lol…..I love the trend setter part……hope you make a visit to Strong Water during your trip…..ask if there’s any new drinks available……. 

I think you’ll certainly love HHN this year……it has been so much fun, heading there tonight and Sunday I think.



macraven said:


> Monyk… well one of these years i will be able to see you and Patty and the family and all the homies
> 
> I know the four of you will have a lot of fun
> 
> I am trying to catch up on the threads tonight and my cats keep screaming feed me
> 
> They can be so demanding at times…



lol…..those cats will keep you young mac……




Met @Raeven in Strong Water Bar last night with Josh…..at the same tables next to each other as we saw them last time…….very weird coincidence…….it was nice to chat with them, they were heading off to HHN and we were heading to bed soon…..lol…….

Seeing a friend this morning for a catch up, then meeting our little Lindsey and her Spider-Man boyfriend for lunch, then a little shopping before lounge and hhn…..praying for no rain tonight!

Might get some park time in over the weekend or leave it till Monday now.

Only two more nights at Sapphire then we move to RP……won’t take long to get packed up, but we’ll miss this huge suite over here!

Time to get the day started……..


----------



## Lynne G

A fabulous Friday is here.  Weather.  Like what the weather news said this morning.  Sunny conditions will persist all day. Yay!  

MonyK, wahoo, very much liking your live reporting.  Hope some more HHN with Patty and Joe on Sunday tonight. Will be touring with them, and looking forward to meeting up with them and you. Ugh for your daughter having her car in the shop.  But yep, the mom taxi does later night pick ups. Hope she gets her car back soon.  Nice your DH is coming down, and will help with getting the car repaired.  

Pumpkin, sending some more mummy dust well wishes your way.  I hope you get feeling much better soon.  Resting is good when not feeling well. 

Sad to hear the Queen has passed away. Never easy, for a family mourning.  But Charles III will be a good King.  

So yay, a day of relaxing for me.  So happy about that.  Next week, a full week of week day routines, with two days in there, to enjoy that commuting. Not. But then, the week after that, starting it right, with an early morning  flight.  So making it a three day weekend to end this week, yep, certainly needed.  

Thus, a quiet enough house.  Made some breakfast for DH and and I and he’ll be out the door sooner then later.  As older one works today, will be a little one and me day, though she has classes this morning. Then I will see what mood she is in.  So no real plans today. Though may want to see the greenish looking sea today, and walk on the beach.  Not too long a drive to our shore points, so maybe a lunchtime drive will starting heading that way.  Either way, in shorts and sunglasses.  Woot! 

Come on, feel that Friday feeling!  Means the weekend is loaded up, and ready to be enjoyed. A fabulous Friday it is, so get up and dance.  



A Friday. Woot!


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I’m currently sitting in a mall in Roanoke waiting for the stores to open. I had to take my camera to a shop in Roanoke to have it cleaned. I’m getting spots on the photos and the problem isn’t the lenses. Unfortunately there are no camera shops where I live, so I had to go an hour away. 

Pumpkin - hope you fell better soon. 

MonyK - Sorry I will miss you again this year. 

Schumi - I’ll stop and say hi if I see you, or maybe we can arrange a brief meetup. 

I guess I will me seeing Mac, Lynne and Keisha soon. 


Sorry to hear about the Queen. It’s going to take a while to get used to saying King Charles.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. I’m currently sitting in a mall in Roanoke waiting for the stores to open. I had to take my camera to a shop in Roanoke to have it cleaned. I’m getting spots on the photos and the problem isn’t the lenses. Unfortunately there are no camera shops where I live, so I had to go an hour away.
> 
> Pumpkin - hope you fell better soon.
> 
> MonyK - Sorry I will miss you again this year.
> 
> Schumi - I’ll stop and say hi if I see you, or maybe we can arrange a brief meetup.
> 
> I guess I will me seeing Mac, Lynne and Keisha soon.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about the Queen. It’s going to take a while to get used to saying King Charles.



Well, I’m meeting up with Keisha and mac from the San thread and a couple of others who don’t post on here but do read, so maybe we can work something out when you arrive. We have a lot of meets sorted out and we seem to be so busy this time around!

Hope you get your camera sorted……




Today’s weather………Hot!

Definitely making a Mall at Millenia visit this afternoon after lunch and looks like rain won’t be a problem tonight for Horror Nights. 

Gorgeous day.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

And it's Fun Day Friday!  I am very glad the weekend is here.  I'm starting to feel more human again - which is good!  Hopefully the cough stays away.  

It's my first at home weekend in a month...and as great as it is to be busy and going places, I am very much looking forward to being at home, puttering and cleaning a few areas, do some baking.  It will be a relaxing weekend at home.  I am needing it.  Hoping to get to watch a few movies as well that I have been wanting to watch.  We will see what I can all fit in.  

It was a very cool morning, but it seems to be shaping up to be a nice warm day today.  I think I just might put some chicken on the grill tonight.  Hopefully the wind stays away so I can do this lol.  We tend to get more wind in the fall.  Yesterday was a windy one!!!  



Lynne G said:


> So no real plans today. Though may want to see the greenish looking sea today, and walk on the beach. Not too long a drive to our shore points, so maybe a lunchtime drive will starting heading that way. Either way, in shorts and sunglasses. Woot!


That sounds like a fantastic way to spend the day!  Enjoy!!!!


Charade67 said:


> I’m currently sitting in a mall in Roanoke waiting for the stores to open. I had to take my camera to a shop in Roanoke to have it cleaned. I’m getting spots on the photos and the problem isn’t the lenses. Unfortunately there are no camera shops where I live, so I had to go an hour away.


I hope you get it sorted soon.  


schumigirl said:


> Well, I’m meeting up with Keisha and mac from the San thread and a couple of others who don’t post on here but do read, so maybe we can work something out when you arrive. We have a lot of meets sorted out and we seem to be so busy this time around!


It sounds like you have some great meet-up's planned.  It's great you meet up with so many other from the boards.  Have fun...enjoy that heat!!!!!!!!!!

Well, I should start the paper shuffle.  Not much to do today., so I will enjoy the quiet day.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

hey all.  A busy am, good thing I’m always early as I mis-took the time I was to meet my middle DS today by an hour.   Still at the appointed point in plenty of time.   Later picked up the mr and we all had our fill of sushi & other chinese on the buffet.  

making like a beached whale until time to head to tonight’s Friday lights.  thankfully, it’ll be another beautiful night with temps in high 70’s at game time.

sounds like our members who are HHN are enjoying it.  Starting to think that many vocal naysayers will just never give it due after a few shaky years.


----------



## Lynne G

Beach afternoon.  Was so beautiful.  Just enough sea breeze to make it not too hot feeling.  Nothing like just made caramel corn and watching them make salt water taffy, and picking out our favorite flavors from just put out bins.  Treats to eat when not feeling so full after soup, salad and grilled cheese sandwiches.  We were hungry when got back.  And that after had a huge slice of pizza when we got there. 



Beach babes?  Yep. 

Friday night chilling at home with my tea? Yep, and ah so good.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> And it's Fun Day Friday!  I am very glad the weekend is here.  I'm starting to feel more human again - which is good!  Hopefully the cough stays away.
> 
> It's my first at home weekend in a month...and as great as it is to be busy and going places, I am very much looking forward to being at home, puttering and cleaning a few areas, do some baking.  It will be a relaxing weekend at home.  I am needing it.  Hoping to get to watch a few movies as well that I have been wanting to watch.  We will see what I can all fit in.
> 
> It was a very cool morning, but it seems to be shaping up to be a nice warm day today.  I think I just might put some chicken on the grill tonight.  Hopefully the wind stays away so I can do this lol.  We tend to get more wind in the fall.  Yesterday was a windy one!!!
> 
> 
> That sounds like a fantastic way to spend the day!  Enjoy!!!!
> 
> I hope you get it sorted soon.
> 
> It sounds like you have some great meet-up's planned.  It's great you meet up with so many other from the boards.  Have fun...enjoy that heat!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, I should start the paper shuffle.  Not much to do today., so I will enjoy the quiet day.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



We certainly do, I’m thrilled with the plans we have made with folks we want to see.

Hope your weather does stay nice and you get some baking done…..love that! And movies too…….nice relaxing way to spend your days off.



keishashadow said:


> hey all.  A busy am, good thing I’m always early as I mis-took the time I was to meet my middle DS today by an hour.   Still at the appointed point in plenty of time.   Later picked up the mr and we all had our fill of sushi & other chinese on the buffet.
> 
> making like a beached whale until time to head to tonight’s Friday lights.  thankfully, it’ll be another beautiful night with temps in high 70’s at game time.
> 
> sounds like our members who are HHN are enjoying it.  Starting to think that many vocal naysayers will just never give it due after a few shaky years.




It is a fabulous HHN this year!!! It really has been turned up a notch……some of the houses are nothing less than stunning.

Sounds like a fun Friday night, hope the game is a good one…..I empathise your beached whale feelings…….we ate far too much today!

Pizza Fries………..hmmm…..not sure.





Ran into the lovely Monykalyn tonight…….well, we heard a voice call us as we walked towards the entrance of horror nights and it was Monyk with her husband and one of her daughters, it was so lovely to catch up and chat.

We did the Classic Monsters house together, it was a very good house!!! But it was lovely to meet Mr Monyk and their lovely daughter too.

Did most of the other houses again tonight except The Weeknd which I doubt I’ll do at all.

It was busy tonight and not boiling hot, so it was very pleasant walking around.

Almost midnight, ready for bed, my eyes are struggling to stay open.


----------



## macraven

schumi…..it’s too early to go to bed…
stay up a bit longer


----------



## Robo56

Another great night of HHN. Weather was great.

I saw Schumi’s man Mikey in Halloween. He was awesome and scared the bejesus out of me.

Back to the resort at 1:30 am. Ready for bed. The still dreaming sign is on the door knob.

Lollipop anyone?
Lollipop anyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, that’s so great hearing HHN is much better this year.  Robo, hehe, I’d take one of those purple ones.  

Ah, was up way too early, then decide was sleepy, and went back to sleep. Feel more refreshed this Saturday morning.  

Planned today?  Relaxing I think.  Though some shopping and gas to do and get today, probably.  

Hehe, the large tub of caramel corn is half empty now.  But that’s actually a good thing. So nice when you can buy food right where they make or grow it. Fresh and should be eaten in days.  

And so, T minus 8.  Next weekend I arrive.  First time I won’t change hotels.  Usually I do, but by the time I decide when I wanted to go, slim pickings with the amount I wanted to spend.  So SF I will be all my stay.  

Super sized very happy Saturday to everyone.  Hope Robo and Schumi, and MonyK have a lazy morning, with a late start.  Late nights are meant to have lazy mornings following them.


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> We certainly do, I’m thrilled with the plans we have made with folks we want to see.
> 
> Hope your weather does stay nice and you get some baking done…..love that! And movies too…….nice relaxing way to spend your days off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fabulous HHN this year!!! It really has been turned up a notch……some of the houses are nothing less than stunning.
> 
> Sounds like a fun Friday night, hope the game is a good one…..I empathise your beached whale feelings…….we ate far too much today!
> 
> Pizza Fries………..hmmm…..not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran into the lovely Monykalyn tonight…….well, we heard a voice call us as we walked towards the entrance of horror nights and it was Monyk with her husband and one of her daughters, it was so lovely to catch up and chat.
> 
> We did the Classic Monsters house together, it was a very good house!!! But it was lovely to meet Mr Monyk and their lovely daughter too.
> 
> Did most of the other houses again tonight except The Weeknd which I doubt I’ll do at all.
> 
> It was busy tonight and not boiling hot, so it was very pleasant walking around.
> 
> Almost midnight, ready for bed, my eyes are struggling to stay open.


Im so glad we got to meet up!!! And yeah after going thru weeknd house again:lots of blinky  lights and strobe lights. If anyone is slightest bit sensitive this house is a skip.
Drug ourselves out of bed to make out UTH tour.  Naps on agenda for afternoon lol.
Halloween house was awesome! I don’t have the comparison to 24 (which seems to be one of best houses ever)


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, another game won for DSs’ team.  Rah rah.  getting out of the away team’s parking lot after the game could be a maze unto it’s self.

brushing my teeth this am felt an object in my mouth, popped off a crown that has been firmly in place for almost 2 decades.  Don’t think it has root canal as it’s starting to talk to me.  left message with dentist i need it hopefully, glue back in place vs a redo.  Think I’m going to go stick gauze in some booze & stick on it.  My mom always swore by that   If anything else, it can be an appetizer for the concert tonight   I’m not the designated driver, hooray!

tomorrow will be football, football. Made my pulled pork already.  Need to go grab the buns before they disappear as usual on weekends here.  

Have a great weekend all


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, hope tooth gets fixed fast.  Too much planned eating for ya, Keisha.  

Yep, gas and some shopping.  There’s a dairy farm that has a store, not far from where we get gas.  Stopped there to get fresh milk and home made ice cream.  Enjoying my made milkshake now.  Weather was very warm.  I’ll take it.  

Hope the lights on tour was great, MonyK.  Done in past, but not lately.


----------



## Monykalyn

Tour was great today. Some great picture opportunities including full facade of house with Michael in window. Described as “linear” progression through movie-that’s who it starts with Judith killing, not walking into house. Spirits of coven has so much detail and back story so glad that was in tour. Guide even mentioned how empty some spots are but expects that will change by season end. They are already redoing audio track : UO must have spies on all the chat boards and actually listen to guest feedback-consistent theme on this house is audio track lacking and too many holes-but these are apparently more elaborate scares that require longer reset time too-also was a “last minute” replacement house like Hellblock.
Chupacabra had a scare planned that would have probably scared bejesus out of me if they’d kept it. And all the puppets are named -first full Body puppet is Princess coco and 2nd one is Dante-we could take pics with Dante!
Out way too late last night with tour this am. But fun time. Came back after lunch and we all fell asleep for a couple hours, Doing a laundry load while waiting out rain and dinner reservation  at Vivo


----------



## Lynne G

Enjoy your dinner at Vivo, MonyK.  Carbs after a long night and day, good idea.  Am looking forward to saying hello next Sunday.


----------



## Lynne G

Cloudy out now, but the rain is coming. And cooler day, with all that rain, as 72 the high.  10 degrees cooler than yesterday.  May have those pants on.  

Sunday it is.  Quiet enough, and with the more cloudy night, almost 70 degeees now.    

And with a Sunday, day of rest, alarm set, and trash to curb in the early evening.  

Hope all have that most serene and restful Sunday.   Middle of September week.  


Ah and tea for me this early morning.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all



Monykalyn said:


> UO must have spies on all the chat boards and actually listen to guest feedback-consistent theme


“readers” sounds so nicer than spies      But, yes, what you mentioned has been confirmed.  I’d like that job 

wonder which house won the first unofficial ‘house of the week’?  The tour guides I’ve spoken to have always been happy to share that info

A real matter of pride there for the designers & CMs, rare that people are so invested in their craft


Lynne G said:


> Cloudy out now, but the rain is coming.


We made it back home right before the skies opened up. Rained all night, still foggy & really Soupy

Always get a kick out of seeing the Goodyear blimp out & about.  

Concert was great, the term all stars is overused, it fit last night .  Mellow crowd, loved our seats and pre purchased spot right outside the arena was a winner.  Home within 30 min, usually still sitting in the parking lot after an event.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Tour was great today. Some great picture opportunities including full facade of house with Michael in window. Described as “linear” progression through movie-that’s who it starts with Judith killing, not walking into house. Spirits of coven has so much detail and back story so glad that was in tour. Guide even mentioned how empty some spots are but expects that will change by season end. They are already redoing audio track : UO must have spies on all the chat boards and actually listen to guest feedback-consistent theme on this house is audio track lacking and too many holes-but these are apparently more elaborate scares that require longer reset time too-also was a “last minute” replacement house like Hellblock.
> Chupacabra had a scare planned that would have probably scared bejesus out of me if they’d kept it. And all the puppets are named -first full Body puppet is Princess coco and 2nd one is Dante-we could take pics with Dante!
> Out way too late last night with tour this am. But fun time. Came back after lunch and we all fell asleep for a couple hours, Doing a laundry load while waiting out rain and dinner reservation  at Vivo



Glad you enjoyed it…..yes, the behind the scenes details are fascinating especially what might be still to come!

Hope Vivo was good, we really like it there.



keishashadow said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> “readers” sounds so nicer than spies      But, yes, what you mentioned has been confirmed.  I’d like that job
> 
> wonder which house won the first unofficial ‘house of the week’?  The tour guides I’ve spoken to have always been happy to share that info
> 
> A real matter of pride there for the designers & CMs, rare that people are so invested in their craft
> 
> We made it back home right before the skies opened up. Rained all night, still foggy & really Soupy
> View attachment 701326
> Always get a kick out of seeing the Goodyear blimp out & about.
> 
> Concert was great, the term all stars is overused, it fit last night .  Mellow crowd, loved our seats and pre purchased spot right outside the arena was a winner.  Home within 30 min, usually still sitting in the parking lot after an event.
> View attachment 701328



I should have asked Lindsey when we had lunch the other day, she’d have known the house that was an outright winner……I’d go for DMP without a shadow of a doubt……of course I might be wrong…..lol…..

Glad to concert was so good!! Yes, so many consider some folks stars just because they’re famous…..er, no…..now, he is a real star! Nice picture too!





Packed up and ready to move from the lovely Sapphire Falls over to the equally lovely Royal Pacific. 

This Sapphire Suite is just perfect, we love the view over the lagoon, not fussed about a pool view, so this is ideal for us. But, time for RP…..we’ll miss the walk over for breakfast in the Club Lounge every morning but I’m sure we’ll still make that walk a few times in the evening.

Planning to do HHN tonight, glad we took last night off and went out for dinner instead, then chatted to Fernando from Strong Water for an hour or so.

Have a great Sunday ………..


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday Morning Sans family.



Good Sunday morning everyone.

It is so good to back at my home away from home Portofino again. It is a beautiful Resort with some of the nicest staff.

My little sister and I are enjoying are coffee on the balcony watching happy people  getting on the boat to start their day in the parks.

We had lunch at the pool yesterday. I have my eye on one of those large cocktails. I will try one soon. Was to full to try it yesterday.

We had pizza at Sal’s for late dinner last night. As always the pizza was very good.

Today is going to be a rest and pool day. I have my RIP Tour this evening. Sister did not want to do Tour. So it will just be me. I did the UMH 6 house Tour on Friday and it was very good. We had a wonderful Tour guide.


Monyk sounds like your UMH TOUR was nice. Say hi to Patty and Joe for me. They are the nicest couple. Enjoy your RIP Tour this evening. If i see you all I will make sure to say hi. Have a wonderful Tour this evening.


Pumpkin hope you feel better everyday. Sorry to hear you are sick with the flu.


Janet hope the dentist is able to get your crown back on without having to go through another procedure. Lovely picture of you and your mister at your concert date. Cool picture of the Blimp.

Congratulations to your sons team on their win.

Carole continue to enjoy your celebration.  We only have one life to live. Do it with gusto for sure.

Mac hope you and your Mr are feeling better. You will be here in Orlando before you know it enjoying HHN.

Lynne sorry we are going to miss having a coffee and chat. We are leaving the day you are arriving. K says hi. We were just talking about the fun we had when we were all on Mac’s Tour in 2017. Remember the Scareactor in the house Ash vs Evil Dead that came out from behind the door and said the off color comment that had us roaring with laughter. We still laugh about that.

Charade you will be here soon enjoying your vacation. Hope the school work is going well.

Heading to pool.

Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## Robo56

Carole we must have been typing at the same time. Hope your transition to RP is smooth today. Enjoy your time at HHN this evening. I will for sure say hi if I see you. Have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, Robo, say hi to L for me.  I enjoyed her company too.  Yes, I still get a giggle remembering how that comment both hit us to give a laughing reaction.  Was funny as heck.  Will be doing a private tour two weekends from this one.  Meeting up with Patty and family. And little one will be with me again to tour.  Looking forward to that one, and still sad not meeting up with you this Fall.  There’s always hopefully another time.  Enjoy your pool day.  Yep, always good to relax before a late night. Oh and we enjoyed our Portofino stay last month.  Will be at SF this time.  

Sunday tea.  Yep.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Carole we must have been typing at the same time. Hope your transition to RP is smooth today. Enjoy your time at HHN this evening. I will for sure say hi if I see you. Have a wonderful Sunday.



Oh please, if you see us, give us a shout out……hope you have fun!



In our favourite lounge…….doesn’t feel like we’ve been here for 10 nights already, but feel so at home here.

Having another evening of pre HHN fizz…….and with one of our favourite people……….


----------



## macraven

i like that shade of blonde you have now..
very sensational


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh the foggy start.  Yeah, with all that rain yesterday.  And more chances of rain this evening.  But still in shorts, as even with the cloudy day we will have, all that rain makes humid air.  

And ah yes, a Monday is here.  Will be hearing that trash trucks soon enough.  So lights and noise in the fog.  LoL. No, they tend to arrive in another hour or so. 

That fog should clear once the sunrise happens, in about 1/2 hour. Still not yet though, and with the cloud cover and foggy conditions, very dark out, as I tossed some last minute trash.  

Thus, back to that week day routine.  You know, that week before you enjoy the next two weeks not on a week day routine?  And did it right, as shorter two weeks when returning to that normal week day routine.  Woot.  T 7 nights.  

So, from a tea drinking homie on this early Monday morning, a wish for all to have a good morning and have that Marvelous Monday today.  

And a yay, that Schumi now at RPR.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I blinked and it was Monday morning and back to work 

We had beautiful weather over the weekend.  It was great to have such hot weather on a weekend in September!  Unfortunately, I suffered from a horrible migraine all weekend.  I just couldn't shake it - even with the heavy meds.  I woke up today, welling better, but with the hangover headache, but so much more tolerable.  Sadly, I didn't get much of anything done on my list.  The boys were gone most of the weekend taking advantage of the hot weather and were off fly fishing.  We did have a good meal of fresh trout last night though.  

Woke up to crisp cool fall morning.  The sky is a brilliant blue this morning.  The wind seems to have picked up.  Hoping it doesn't stick around, as I would like to get out walking tonight.  Hopefully the headache subsides, and my energy doesn't dwindle.  I can't seem to kick the residue of the flu from last week and get my energy back.  But I might just have to suck it up and head out!  

I have been watching some live streams on the ticker tocker app of people walking through HHN.  It's been very neat to watch!  I don't know if it was something I could do - even after watching and knowing what it is all about.  But it is certainly very cool!!!!  I can see why you all love it so much.  I know others in my household would LOVE it!



keishashadow said:


> Think I’m going to go stick gauze in some booze & stick on it. My mom always swore by that If anything else, it can be an appetizer for the concert tonight I’m not the designated driver, hooray!


Another tip is to prick a hole in a capsule of a liquid Advil onto a q-tip and put that onto the tooth as well.  It works as a numbing agent and relieves the pain.  I hope you're able to get it fixed quickly.  


Monykalyn said:


> Out way too late last night with tour this am. But fun time. Came back after lunch and we all fell asleep for a couple hours, Doing a laundry load while waiting out rain and dinner reservation at Vivo


How fun!!!!  I hope your dinner at Vivo was great!  


Robo56 said:


> Today is going to be a rest and pool day. I have my RIP Tour this evening. Sister did not want to do Tour. So it will just be me. I did the UMH 6 house Tour on Friday and it was very good. We had a wonderful Tour guide.


Enjoy your time in the parks and with your sister!  One day I will get to do some sort of trip with my sisters!  It's on the bucketlist of things to do!

Well, I should get the paper shuffle started.  Enough procrastinating for today.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> i like that shade of blonde you have now..
> very sensational



Thanks Mac…….it wasn‘t as blonde when I got it done, it had more caramel colours in it……but of course the sun lightens highlights. As long as I’m not white I’ll be fine!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I blinked and it was Monday morning and back to work
> 
> We had beautiful weather over the weekend.  It was great to have such hot weather on a weekend in September!  Unfortunately, I suffered from a horrible migraine all weekend.  I just couldn't shake it - even with the heavy meds.  I woke up today, welling better, but with the hangover headache, but so much more tolerable.  Sadly, I didn't get much of anything done on my list.  The boys were gone most of the weekend taking advantage of the hot weather and were off fly fishing.  We did have a good meal of fresh trout last night though.
> 
> Woke up to crisp cool fall morning.  The sky is a brilliant blue this morning.  The wind seems to have picked up.  Hoping it doesn't stick around, as I would like to get out walking tonight.  Hopefully the headache subsides, and my energy doesn't dwindle.  I can't seem to kick the residue of the flu from last week and get my energy back.  But I might just have to suck it up and head out!
> 
> I have been watching some live streams on the ticker tocker app of people walking through HHN.  It's been very neat to watch!  I don't know if it was something I could do - even after watching and knowing what it is all about.  But it is certainly very cool!!!!  I can see why you all love it so much.  I know others in my household would LOVE it!
> 
> 
> Another tip is to prick a hole in a capsule of a liquid Advil onto a q-tip and put that onto the tooth as well.  It works as a numbing agent and relieves the pain.  I hope you're able to get it fixed quickly.
> 
> How fun!!!!  I hope your dinner at Vivo was great!
> 
> Enjoy your time in the parks and with your sister!  One day I will get to do some sort of trip with my sisters!  It's on the bucketlist of things to do!
> 
> Well, I should get the paper shuffle started.  Enough procrastinating for today.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Hope that headache eases Pumpkin…..they are miserable things to have. Your weather sounds lovely though, apart from the wind.

Glad you’re enjoying watching the videos of hhn!



It‘s sizzling hot today……well, we have just had a little rain this afternoon, that’ll clear that heat a little.

HHN was a lot of fun last night, and busy through most of it, we were so glad of EP again. Only finding a few houses we don’t like and won’t waste time doing, most are fabulous. 

Enjoyed riding The Mummy this morning, sheer dumb luck being there at the right moment they opened it hoping it would be open for a while……it was fun! New graphics and some fixes on some of the creatures who jump up at you, finally!

Meeting a friend tonight for drinks…..should be fun.

Off to finish laundry……..yep, fun times!


----------



## macraven

Wanted to stop by and count noses for who is here tonight 

Looks like the homies are catching zzzz’s now

I am always late for the party here


----------



## Lynne G

Not that night owl Mac, unless not a routine work day the next day.  

But yay, the week is moving along, as, yep:



Woot!  The day Mac can do that Taco Bell run today.  

Ah, many can sleep while hearing a heavy rain downpour.  Me? Woke up as hearing it.  But after admiring how loud that downpour was, went back to sleep.  

And yay, the rain is gone, and Mother Nature has gifted us with an increasing warm stretch of 10 sun filled days starting with a half sunny day today.  See, thst high weather system is arriving, and while a dark and damp sunrise, a gloriously sunny afternoon will make it a red skies at night, sailor’s delight.  Yes indeed.  80’s all week, and will most likely be twinning with 90 degrees next Wednesday, as bet FLA will be that same temp.  90 is predicted the high temp next week’s Wednesday.  

But as it’s a week day routine day, up way before the sun, and enjoying my tea.  

So have a very happy taco Tuesday.


----------



## Charade67

Hi everyone. I have just been texting with my brother who is visiting with our mom today. He says she is much weaker and becoming less coherent. I have made the decision to cancel my trip to Orlando next week and go visit my mom in Atlanta instead. This may be the last time I get to see her. 
I’m sorry I will miss seeing everyone this year. Maybe I will be able to go next year.


----------



## macraven

You are doing the right thing charade

There will be other times you can do Universal but you only have one mother

peace be with you


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, family first Charade. Travel can be rescheduled any time. Hugs.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Charade67 said:


> Hi everyone. I have just been texting with my brother who is visiting with our mom today. He says she is much weaker and becoming less coherent. I have made the decision to cancel my trip to Orlando next week and go visit my mom in Atlanta instead. This may be the last time I get to see her.
> I’m sorry I will miss seeing everyone this year. Maybe I will be able to go next year.


Spending time with family trumps anything else.  Sending you many many tight hugs


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's another beautiful Tuesday here in Santa Land!!!  Our forecast is another sunny warm day!!!  I'll take it.  I see leaves are slowly starting to turn, but it's still pretty green - which is actually very rare for this time of year here.  I heard on the radio as they were talking to a farmer about harvest, and this is the best fall weather we have ever had in this area ever!  Whatever it is....it's amazing, and I'm going to enjoy all the moments of it!

Did get out for a walk last night.  No records were broke, but it felt great to get out and get moving again!  Now that we are done all our traveling and back to our regular lives again, I can get back into my routine of walking again.  Crossing my fingers this amazing weather holds out like this for at least until the end of this month.  Then I will probably start heading back into the gym to walk again.  

Dumb and Dumber are settling in.  I need to start walking dumber in the evenings and hope that helps with some of his energy.  Tonight I'll take him before I do my long walk.  I would just take him on the whole walk, but he's an @sshole when on a leash towards other people.  I don't know how to deal with him and strangers.  So I'll start with short walks first.  

Well, I should start shuffling some papers.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!  I hope all those in the parks have a fantastic day today!!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, camel getting into that HHN mode, as starting the week right, next week, with HHN maybe that Sunday night.  

But today, is that ever so wonderful hump of a day.  That mid week happiness that knowing a fabulous Friday feeling is now two days away.  

Wonderful Wednesday to all.  

Commute was fast and sun is shining.  Tea, woot!  

Have a good morning too.


----------



## keishashadow

A day late and a dollar short…

A very Happy Birthday to Carole!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It another bright beautiful hump day here!!!   

I did get out for a walk last night after supper.  Even took dumber for a walk around the block after my walk, as he was needing to get some extra energy out of his system.  He's not great on a leash, and is a bit of a d!ckhead and barks and lunges at other dogs   I knew no one was out walking as it was almost dark by that time, so I didn't need to worry about running into anyone on the way.  He was happy to get out ans sniff his way around the block.  Hoping to get him out walking a bit more.

Currently waiting in some sort of holding room for pre-sale tickets for Luke Combs who is coming in out area next June.  We have been wanting to see him live.  He did open Daytona when we were there in Feb, and even though he was only on stage for 20-25 minutes, it was great!  Can't wait to see him in a smaller venue.  

Other than that...not much else new here.  I did whip up some nice fluffy white bread last night.  Dh seen I have some tomatoes on the counter, and he wants a toasted tomato sammie with white bread.  I usually buy the healthier (squirrel nutty filled) type.  So I'm sure the boys will be munching on those 2 loaves again.  I did use my sourdough starter in it.  Now that fall is here with cooler temps, I can start baking again!!!!!  I have a few new things I want to try in the next little bit.  I'm excited to let some kitchen shenianigans begin 

Well, I should start shuffling some papers.  15 minutes until the pre-sale begins.  Good thing I received a code -  now to hope for some good seats!!!  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Sue M

Carole! And a belated Happy Birthday Lynne!

Time is flying by. Only 2 weeks till wedding eek!  It’s been busy. Last Sunday my daughters and I had show tickets for a local theatre, off Broadway type.  We were going to the matinee of Peter Pan Goes Wrong.  Picked up daughter who lives in town and we were heading to brunch before show. She checks email and show canceled due to technical difficulties!  We decided to go to brunch anyway since we were having a sort of planning meeting for wedding.  Then we phaffed around town getting wedding supplies!  

I spent the morning watching CBC  broadcast the Queens procession.  Such a sad occasion.

Now time to get moving


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Sue M said:


> Time is flying by. Only 2 weeks till wedding eek! It’s been busy. Last Sunday my daughters and I had show tickets for a local theatre, off Broadway type. We were going to the matinee of Peter Pan Goes Wrong. Picked up daughter who lives in town and we were heading to brunch before show. She checks email and show canceled due to technical difficulties! We decided to go to brunch anyway since we were having a sort of planning meeting for wedding. Then we phaffed around town getting wedding supplies!
> 
> I spent the morning watching CBC broadcast the Queens procession. Such a sad occasion.


Time sure does fly!!!!  

Too bad about the theatre production - but I love a good brunch out    We are going to see our niece in a local production of Snow White.  We can't wait to see her!  It's so much fun to see how great the local talent can be 

I too have been watching lots of stuff about the Queen passing.  My heart goes out to the family, having to be on such a public display. I know and they know it is part of the protocol. Hopefully behind private doors they are able to come together and mourn as a family.  Their life behind the scenes has always focused on family and togetherness.  All of the " duties" keep them focused to get through all the new responsibilities now that they have.  It's kind of like what we do when we prepare for a loved one's funeral or celebration of life.  It is incredibly sad.  We knew it was coming...but  it just doesn't feel real.   I want another ruling queen!!!!  How lucky were we to experience having a ruling Queen!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Slow day today.  Trying to stretch out what I have left to do today.  

The weather is beautiful, but the smoke from some forrest fires around Jasper area have made their way here.  It is heavier today than it has been.  It must be the way the wind is blowing today.  Visibility is definitely impacted.  Oh well, it is still a fantastic day.  Hopefully older ds doesn't have trouble with his asthma with the smoke.  I better make sure he has a couple of inhalers ready to go.  Even at almost 22, I gotta keep on top of him for that.  He has this habit of NOT making sure to have full ones, then when he really needs them it's a trip to the ER because he needs more than just an inhaler   

Came to find out....I can't do my pre-sale tickets until 4:00 today   So I'll be waiting again.  My code won't work until then.

Well, I should slowly fill out a couple more spreadsheets, and a bank deposit - then I don't know what else


----------



## macraven

Carole!


----------



## Lynne G

Happy birthday to Carole.  Hope you had a nice birthday.


----------



## keishashadow

Well, well, well what have we here (after an extraordinarily quiet hurricane season)?

https://www.accuweather.com/en/hurr...reas-of-interest-in-tropical-atlantic/1246153

Nope, I’m not having it!

It’s the normal Pooh hitting the fan the week prior to trip time here.  At the point I’m tempted to just disappear and feign surprise when my kids ask where I am lol 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Another tip is to prick a hole in a capsule of a liquid Advil onto a q-tip and put that onto the tooth as well. It works as a numbing agent and relieves the pain. I hope you're able to get it fixed quickly.


Advil has never worked for me in general. May stock some just for that purpose tho, thanx

Im squeezed for their lunch hour emergencies tomorrow. Feel rather guilty TBH about that. Awfully nice of the support staff to voluntarily give up their official lunch breaks to treat patients IMO 



Charade67 said:


> have made the decision to cancel my trip to Orlando next week and go visit my mom in Atlanta instead. This may be the last time I get to see her.


Oh, charade, this has to be difficult for you on so many different levels.   Hang in there!


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Dumb and Dumber are settling in





Pumpkin1172 said:


> he wants a toasted tomato sammie with white bread. I usually buy the healthier (squirrel nutty filled) type.


One of life’s simple pleasures. For me it has to be on grocery store wonder bread sort.  Affectionately, dubbed Dough ball in my family


Sue M said:


> spent the morning watching CBC broadcast the Queens procession. Such a sad occasion.


It is but, also life affirming in a sense.  There’s a lovely clip of a red haired young man, bursting with excitement after shaking the royals’ hand up in Scotland 








Pumpkin1172 said:


> Came to find out....I can't do my pre-sale tickets until 4:00 today  So I'll be waiting again. My code won't work until then.


Hope it worked out for you!  I was miffed to jump thru hoops for a fan presale for TSO
Tix.  Then, discover last Thursday it was random emails sent out.  Why they just didn’t state that from the get-go is beyond me

Tomorrow, will try both citi bank and the Ticketmaster presale sites. 

If the mr did r enjoy their Xmas show so, out of principle I’d pass


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Wanted to stop by and count noses for who is here tonight
> 
> Looks like the homies are catching zzzz’s now
> 
> I am always late for the party here



lol……I’m usually late for the party too! 



Charade67 said:


> Hi everyone. I have just been texting with my brother who is visiting with our mom today. He says she is much weaker and becoming less coherent. I have made the decision to cancel my trip to Orlando next week and go visit my mom in Atlanta instead. This may be the last time I get to see her.
> I’m sorry I will miss seeing everyone this year. Maybe I will be able to go next year.




Charade, I’m sorry to hear your mum has gone downhill. I hope you get to spend some quality time with her, Orlando will still be there next year, family first.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's another beautiful Tuesday here in Santa Land!!!  Our forecast is another sunny warm day!!!  I'll take it.  I see leaves are slowly starting to turn, but it's still pretty green - which is actually very rare for this time of year here.  I heard on the radio as they were talking to a farmer about harvest, and this is the best fall weather we have ever had in this area ever!  Whatever it is....it's amazing, and I'm going to enjoy all the moments of it!
> 
> Did get out for a walk last night.  No records were broke, but it felt great to get out and get moving again!  Now that we are done all our traveling and back to our regular lives again, I can get back into my routine of walking again.  Crossing my fingers this amazing weather holds out like this for at least until the end of this month.  Then I will probably start heading back into the gym to walk again.
> 
> Dumb and Dumber are settling in.  I need to start walking dumber in the evenings and hope that helps with some of his energy.  Tonight I'll take him before I do my long walk.  I would just take him on the whole walk, but he's an @sshole when on a leash towards other people.  I don't know how to deal with him and strangers.  So I'll start with short walks first.
> 
> Well, I should start shuffling some papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!  I hope all those in the parks have a fantastic day today!!!!!!




Glad the pups are settling in, and yes, hope the weather keeps up for you.



keishashadow said:


> A day late and a dollar short…
> 
> A very Happy Birthday to Carole!
> 
> View attachment 702313
> 
> View attachment 702314




Thanks Janet……again, love the memes!!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> It another bright beautiful hump day here!!!
> 
> I did get out for a walk last night after supper.  Even took dumber for a walk around the block after my walk, as he was needing to get some extra energy out of his system.  He's not great on a leash, and is a bit of a d!ckhead and barks and lunges at other dogs   I knew no one was out walking as it was almost dark by that time, so I didn't need to worry about running into anyone on the way.  He was happy to get out ans sniff his way around the block.  Hoping to get him out walking a bit more.
> 
> Currently waiting in some sort of holding room for pre-sale tickets for Luke Combs who is coming in out area next June.  We have been wanting to see him live.  He did open Daytona when we were there in Feb, and even though he was only on stage for 20-25 minutes, it was great!  Can't wait to see him in a smaller venue.
> 
> Other than that...not much else new here.  I did whip up some nice fluffy white bread last night.  Dh seen I have some tomatoes on the counter, and he wants a toasted tomato sammie with white bread.  I usually buy the healthier (squirrel nutty filled) type.  So I'm sure the boys will be munching on those 2 loaves again.  I did use my sourdough starter in it.  Now that fall is here with cooler temps, I can start baking again!!!!!  I have a few new things I want to try in the next little bit.  I'm excited to let some kitchen shenianigans begin
> 
> Well, I should start shuffling some papers.  15 minutes until the pre-sale begins.  Good thing I received a code -  now to hope for some good seats!!!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!




I do love a plain old tomato sandwich, gotta be on white bread……and hope you got some good seats.



Sue M said:


> Carole! And a belated Happy Birthday Lynne!
> 
> Time is flying by. Only 2 weeks till wedding eek!  It’s been busy. Last Sunday my daughters and I had show tickets for a local theatre, off Broadway type.  We were going to the matinee of Peter Pan Goes Wrong.  Picked up daughter who lives in town and we were heading to brunch before show. She checks email and show canceled due to technical difficulties!  We decided to go to brunch anyway since we were having a sort of planning meeting for wedding.  Then we phaffed around town getting wedding supplies!
> 
> I spent the morning watching CBC  broadcast the Queens procession.  Such a sad occasion.
> 
> Now time to get moving




Thanks Sue.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Time sure does fly!!!!
> 
> Too bad about the theatre production - but I love a good brunch out    We are going to see our niece in a local production of Snow White.  We can't wait to see her!  It's so much fun to see how great the local talent can be
> 
> I too have been watching lots of stuff about the Queen passing.  My heart goes out to the family, having to be on such a public display. I know and they know it is part of the protocol. Hopefully behind private doors they are able to come together and mourn as a family.  Their life behind the scenes has always focused on family and togetherness.  All of the " duties" keep them focused to get through all the new responsibilities now that they have.  It's kind of like what we do when we prepare for a loved one's funeral or celebration of life.  It is incredibly sad.  We knew it was coming...but  it just doesn't feel real.   I want another ruling queen!!!!  How lucky were we to experience having a ruling Queen!!!!!




It is heartbreaking to watch the Royal Family go through such grief in public, couldn’t imagine it all being played out in front of the world.

The Queen was an amazing lady who will be missed so much, but Charles and Camilla will be a good fit.



macraven said:


> Carole!




Thanks Mac….




keishashadow said:


> Well, well, well what have we here (after an extraordinarily quiet hurricane season)?
> 
> https://www.accuweather.com/en/hurr...reas-of-interest-in-tropical-atlantic/1246153
> 
> Nope, I’m not having it!
> 
> It’s the normal Pooh hitting the fan the week prior to trip time here.  At the point I’m tempted to just disappear and feign surprise when my kids ask where I am lol
> 
> 
> Advil has never worked for me in general. May stock some just for that purpose tho, thanx
> 
> Im squeezed for their lunch hour emergencies tomorrow. Feel rather guilty TBH about that. Awfully nice of the support staff to voluntarily give up their official lunch breaks to treat patients IMO
> 
> 
> Oh, charade, this has to be difficult for you on so many different levels.   Hang in there!
> 
> 
> 
> One of life’s simple pleasures. For me it has to be on grocery store wonder bread sort.  Affectionately, dubbed Dough ball in my family
> 
> It is but, also life affirming in a sense.  There’s a lovely clip of a red haired young man, bursting with excitement after shaking the royals’ hand up in Scotland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it worked out for you!  I was miffed to jump thru hoops for a fan presale for TSO
> Tix.  Then, discover last Thursday it was random emails sent out.  Why they just didn’t state that from the get-go is beyond me
> 
> Tomorrow, will try both citi bank and the Ticketmaster presale sites.
> 
> If the mr did r enjoy their Xmas show so, out of principle I’d pass




That young man was so heartwarming to see……

I haven’t glanced at the weather once since we arrived…….I like to be surprised……one of my cousins sent me an email telling me what her weather was…sorry, I don‘t give a rats patootie what other folks weather is ……….lol……good luck with the tickets!!!


Busy few days…….I need to catch up on emails…….sorry!


Met up with Robbie today in Hogsmeade, we had a lovely catch up and chat in the 3B’s……

Then had a snooze this afternoon before having a quiet dinner in Orchids as we seem to have plans almost every day/night from Friday onwards…..I did have to write things down to make sure we didn’t double book anyone! Busy…..busy…….

Planning an early night tonight, so many late nights, but fun!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, looking at why I am leaving on Sunday, Keisha.  Not the first time I’ve been seeing downpours while in September/October trips.  Will pack my raincoat and umbrella.  Usually though storm goes by, then not much to see after that.  And watch my phone warning.  Why I didn’t get caught in that drenching downpour you got caught in.  Was in Potter in Studios when phone warned 20 minutes until heavy rain.  You never saw me move so fast.  Rain started as ducked under walkway right near RPR’s Tower 3 entry.  And hurricane while I was at the mouse, and you at dark side when we had that one year too.  Sigh.  Weather.  Ours is beautiful right now.  

Ooh last of my tea before bedtime.  Commuting homie needs her sleep.


----------



## macraven

schumi and I can be twins as we are late tonight 
here.
well sort of….

Hope all are doing good


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, morning tea drinker here.  Last commuting day for over two weeks.  Yay for me.  

Thirsty Thursday is here.  The day you can throw back a drink to feel refreshed, warmer, cooler or just satisfied. Well, for me, it’s a tea day.  Hehe, that’s almost every day for me.  


And so, was a clear and humid sky.  You’d think a little be a cool feeling, at 64 degrees out.  Nope.  That ugh muggy feeling started as soon as I opened the door.  Even though early morning weather news said won’t even pass 80 as the high, we still have that wall to walk sunny day.  Surely one, where drinking, even water, is not a bad thing kinda day.  

So a most terrific Thirsty Throwback Thursday.   

And woot!  Fall season arrives next week.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's Thirsty Thursday with a tea in my hand  If it had a little Bailey's in it, it would be even better 

I didn't get any tickets.  There were no general seats available - only the Platinum or lower tiered pricier tickets.  No general eating was available.  I HOPE this won't kick me in the butt.  I didn't want to pay 200 bucks for nosebleed seating...when I know that the general seats are 84.  So I'll hopefully snag some one Friday morning.  Good thing I have a job where I can do this without anyone watching or caring that I'm wasting company time!!!!!

Went for another walk last night - night #3.  This morning was calves are stiff and sore   I did try to speed it up a little...but I didn't think my legs were that out of shape after 6 weeks of no walking!!!!  It might be time to replace my walking shoes.  They lots of km/miles on them now.  I was going to get a new pair for when I went back into the gym, but I'm thinking it might have to happen sooner


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Opps...forgot my quotes



keishashadow said:


> It’s the normal Pooh hitting the fan the week prior to trip time here. At the point I’m tempted to just disappear and feign surprise when my kids ask where I am lol


With my luck, there would be the crappy hurricane weather when we would plan to go.  I'm crossing my fingers for you that it doesn't happen!!!!


keishashadow said:


> For me it has to be on grocery store wonder bread sort. Affectionately, dubbed Dough ball in my family


 I love a good sammie made on white bread!!!! Wonder bread ( with all it's preservative goodness ) is probably top of the list of them 


schumigirl said:


> Met up with Robbie today in Hogsmeade, we had a lovely catch up and chat in the 3B’s……
> 
> Then had a snooze this afternoon before having a quiet dinner in Orchids as we seem to have plans almost every day/night from Friday onwards…..I did have to write things down to make sure we didn’t double book anyone! Busy…..busy…….


Sounds like a perfect day!!!!!!!!!!!!  I know you are soaking in all the moments!  I can't wait for your trip report.  

Well, I should start the daily paper shuffle - since they actually pay me to do it   MY snarky GenX is at full capacity today.  A so-worker pointed it out to me...and I replied with another quick snarky remark!!!!  

Have a great day everyone!  And if anyone is getting ready to travel - sending you extra positive vibes...have fun!!!!!!


----------



## macraven

Do any of you get tired of cooking?
It’s after 4 and no idea what I want to make for dinner..


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you found something good to eat, Mac.  We had soup, and open faced turkey sandwiches, with lots of gravy, and with pickles and both french fries and onion rings that were air fried.  


But yay,


----------



## macraven

I ended up with pb&j sandwiches

Oh and Mr Mac had a few +beers and thought it was the best dinner ever
lol


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> schumi and I can be twins as we are late tonight
> here.
> well sort of….
> 
> Hope all are doing good



Not usually, but this trip we’ve had some very late nights!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Opps...forgot my quotes
> 
> 
> With my luck, there would be the crappy hurricane weather when we would plan to go.  I'm crossing my fingers for you that it doesn't happen!!!!
> 
> I love a good sammie made on white bread!!!! Wonder bread ( with all it's preservative goodness ) is probably top of the list of them
> 
> Sounds like a perfect day!!!!!!!!!!!!  I know you are soaking in all the moments!  I can't wait for your trip report.
> 
> Well, I should start the daily paper shuffle - since they actually pay me to do it   MY snarky GenX is at full capacity today.  A so-worker pointed it out to me...and I replied with another quick snarky remark!!!!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!  And if anyone is getting ready to travel - sending you extra positive vibes...have fun!!!!!!




White bread is the only bread for a sandwich…….

We are certainly soaking in every second…….




macraven said:


> Do any of you get tired of cooking?
> It’s after 4 and no idea what I want to make for dinner..



Honestly, never……..long as it’s not soup, I’m good.



macraven said:


> I ended up with pb&j sandwiches
> 
> Oh and Mr Mac had a few +beers and thought it was the best dinner ever
> lol




Alcohol makes everything better!




What a thunder storm tonight! We sat in the Club Lounge and watched the storm move in and boy was it a topper. Thought we might not make hhn tonight, but we waited till around 9pm and by then it was still raining but barely.

So, we set off with Matt & Rob (@AussieBritTraveller ) and we got through a couple of houses together before we headed back. We had so much fun with those guys. We decided to do the 2 houses on the way out, they were fun! After the rain it was quite cool so it was pleasant and HHN wasn’t the busiest……rain clears folks out.

Having a glass of champagne before we head to bed………


----------



## macraven

i have been to hhn many times when it has rained
rain has never bothered me except ruin lot my make up
I  hhn
but don’t like doing it in the rain
but i still slosh thru the water puddles and get wet osoxs

First year we did hhn was 1993
not many houses but oh boy were they fun!

loved it so much have gone to it every single that first year up to the present


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, love seeing those storms, but under cover or from a window is the best.  

Mac, nothing wrong with a sandwich dinner.  Classic pb & j.  And ours was turkey, as had to use up the rest of our bread we had sitting around.  Tonight!?  Kids may think Chinese takeout.  

Ah, let’s talk about weather.  This time of year, the early mornings will start to be cooler.  But so nice to see a clear sky in the pre dawn hours.  52 out.  Um, yeah.  cooler.  Shorts are still on, as will be another glorious sunshine filled day, with a pleasant 80 the high, and a breeze.  Now this Friday’s weather is a perfect Summer feeling day, and is being the last of our Summer days. And a woot, while I won’t be here enjoying that 90 degrees predicted high this coming Wednesday, what a way for our weather to give my area that very warm feeling last full day of Summer.  And our 10 days forecast has zero rain chances. Hmm, unlike where I’ll be the in those 10 days, starting Sunday.  So should be an awesome clear predawn flight.  But seeing the city I fly into 10 day forecast, there’s some full days of sun for half of that time.  Woot!  Woot! Woot!

Yahoo, last day I have an alarm to wake me up, for the next 16 days.  And a little yahoo too, as little one will be flying on that first day of Fall, to enjoy HHN the weekend following, then having an evening flight back the day after our private HHN touring day.  

So a Fabulous Friday to all.  

Good morning!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> i have been to hhn many times when it has rained
> rain has never bothered me except ruin lot my make up
> I  hhn
> but don’t like doing it in the rain
> but i still slosh thru the water puddles and get wet osoxs
> 
> First year we did hhn was 1993
> not many houses but oh boy were they fun!
> 
> loved it so much have gone to it every single that first year up to the present



lol……yep, who feels the rain! This was torrential last night till around 8.30. No scare actors were out till much later, we saw them come out as we were leaving. Our friend who is a SA texted us to say when they expected to be out but we missed him. 

By the time we all got there it was just a drizzle, so it was fine…..but……..my straightened hair didn’t like it……..  





But, who cares about that…….

It was fun and we enjoyed the few hours we spent there.

Everyone asks why we don’t do a RIP tour. We were invited to join one tonight, but we really don’t want to spend that long wandering around, and with all the nights we can go we can pick and choose which houses we like best and do them as often as we like……suits us perfectly. But, it was kind to be asked to join them.

When we declined the invite, someone very rudely interrupted and asked if they could join the tour instead when they weren’t invited…….rude. They were politely told no.

But, today…….Studios I think. Might not bother with HHN tonight and go out for a nice dinner instead. Tomorrow night we have a Haunted House tour offsite…….looking forward to that!

And we have Howl o Scream to look forward to, so many folks have been talking about going to that too. 

Another gorgeous day ahead……..

Main question so far, champagne with breakfast…..or not…..


----------



## Robo56

Good Friday Morning Sans family.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Another tip is to prick a hole in a capsule of a liquid Advil onto a q-tip and put that onto the tooth as well. It works as a numbing agent and relieves the pain. I hope you're able to get it fixed quickly.



I have never heard of that. Thats interesting. I will remember that for future reference. Thank you for sharing.




keishashadow said:


> Well, well, well what have we here (after an extraordinarily quiet hurricane season)?



Weather always changes here in Florida.  Let’s Just hope that weather system loses steam and changes its trajectory.



schumigirl said:


> Met up with Robbie today in Hogsmeade, we had a lovely catch up and chat in the 3B’s……


It was nice surprise to run into you and Tom at the Three Broomsticks. I Enjoyed our chat. You are a lovely couple. Continue enjoying your celebrations.

Happy Birthday








macraven said:


> I ended up with pb&j sandwiches



Mac pb&j sandwiches are the best.



schumigirl said:


> What a thunder storm tonight! We sat in the Club Lounge and watched the storm move in and boy was it a topper. Thought we might not make hhn tonight, but we waited till around 9pm and by then it was still raining but barely.



The storm had some wicked lightening too.




macraven said:


> i have been to hhn many times when it has rained
> rain has never bothered me except ruin lot my make up
> I  hhn
> but don’t like doing it in the rain
> but i still slosh thru the water puddles and get wet osoxs


You are a trooper Mac.



schumigirl said:


> By the time we all got there it was just a drizzle, so it was fine…..but……..my straightened hair didn’t like it……..


I have had to give up on straighten hair during this visit.



schumigirl said:


> Main question so far, champagne with breakfast…..or not…..


Champagne……Champagne………Champagne……its always a drink for celebrating with. Life should be a celebration so go for it everyday.


Sun is shining this morning. Thankfully after the rain storm yesterday evening.

Sister and I were pool divas yesterday. Sometimes it is just nice to chill by the pool.

We are supposed to get more rain later this afternoon so I’am going to get up and get out and enjoy some park time.

I have some shopping items to pick up for birthdays and Christmas. Might just get   those done today.

Have a great Friday everyone.


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

We had a nice day yesterday. Rode Hagrid (90 posted, actual 51) such a fun ride, we were glad to get on it again after a few years. VC was offline even before the rain, so hopefully my DD will get her chance today. We are not early park people. 
We had a great early dinner at Bigfire (just made our ressie time) and contemplated going back to IOA but the lightning over our hotel convinced us to head back under cover. We ended up at the Beachclub, had drinks and snacks and watched the deluge come down for a couple of hours before heading up to the room for showers. We are going with the flow and enjoying our first vacation in 3 years.


----------



## Charade67

Quick good morning. Hope everyone is doing well. I am procrastinating. I need to be writing a research paper. The first draft is due on Thursday, but I want to have it finished before I leave for Atlanta. 
Later today I need to make a quick trip to the mall.  I had purchased several of the little pocket hand sanitizers from Bath and Body works last year, but now I can't find them. I like to keep one clipped to my purse in case I need it. 

Okay, I need to focus now. This paper isn't going to write itself. 

Happy belated birthday to Schumi.


----------



## Lynne G

Hate that Charade, I know I bought stuff, but can’t find it when I need it.  Safe travels to see your mom.  

Robo, pool relaxing days are always part of our vacations. Nice to hear having a fabulous time with your sister.  I won’t be arriving until Sunday morning, but hope to chat with you another time.  

What a beautiful looking day.  Lunchtime walk will be with sunglasses and a hat. 

And a bit shorter routine today, so yay for that. Need to start to cross off items on my list of what I need to do, and take, before I go.  Will pull out the suitcase tomorrow, as nothing like a last minute packer like me. But if I forget anything, I fully expect to do a Target run and food stop before I check in, so will pick that up with the snacks and drinks I am getting at Target.  I drink water in the parks, but like my soda and enjoy snacks while in my room.

Friday here.  Woot!


----------



## Charade67

I’m not even halfway through explaining the 10 steps of the medical billing cycle. 

Must……keep……..writing………


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> I’m not even halfway through explaining the 10 steps of the medical billing cycle.
> View attachment 702851
> Must……keep……..writing………


adorable!!

not the pressure you are under but so cute for what you posted 

You will get there charade and everything will fall into place


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's Fun Day Friday     Thank goodness

It's been a week here at work.  I am glad it's Friday - and I have 2 days off.  Sadly our provincial government has decided to not give an extra day off for the Queen's funeral.  So off to work I will be on  Monday.  Federal workers get the day off  Oh well.  

Went out for supper last night with dh, bil  and his gf.  They are travelling to Newfoundland to visit her Dad.  She was born and raised there.  So they are on their yearly trip to visit.  It was nice to not have to cook a meal.  

Not much happening in our world for the weekend.  It's an at home weekend - puttering and cleaning.  I think I'm going to attempt to clean windows this weekend.  It REALLY needs to be done   So this might be the weekend to get it done.  Dh has been talking about getting a new mattress for our bed.  It's time again.  But they have change so much in the last 8 yrs.  More research on those now.  

Story time about Dumber today.  

This silly dog.  Got home from work last night, dogs are happy to see us...jumping, licking all the fun things they do.  Ds who was home all day mentions that he noticed that dumber was hiding under our bed today   ok...WTH is up with this dog   All of a sudden I see a fly flying around the living room...he takes off down the hall and into our room.  This freaking dog is scared of any flying insect   He got stung as a puppy and now is TERRIFIED of any insect flying around with wings and buzzes -flies, bees, wasps.  So he would appear and disappear all evening.  I come to bed...he's on the cuddling with dh.  I get into bed, get comfy and just about ready to fall asleep and I hear it - the same fly I have been trying to hunt all night.  Dumber jumps up, off the bed and under bed and won't come out.  I woke up at 6:00 to him back on the bed, dh gone to work already.  Geeze this dog.  Once I kill it, we have to show him the fly is dead for him to calm down.    This dog!!!!!!!!!!  I tell ya!!!!!!!



macraven said:


> Do any of you get tired of cooking?
> It’s after 4 and no idea what I want to make for dinner..


Yup I do   I find doing some basic meal planning for the week helps me immensely!!!!  I hate coming at at 5:00 with no plan.  I need to know what I'm making.  


Lynne G said:


> We had soup, and open faced turkey sandwiches, with lots of gravy, and with pickles and both french fries and onion rings that were air fried.


Yum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I love a good soup!  I am a soup/stew lover.  Especially at this time of year or when the temps are cold.  There is something about them that screams comfort,


schumigirl said:


> So, we set off with Matt & Rob (@AussieBritTraveller ) and we got through a couple of houses together before we headed back. We had so much fun with those guys. We decided to do the 2 houses on the way out, they were fun! After the rain it was quite cool so it was pleasant and HHN wasn’t the busiest……rain clears folks out.


So Fun!!!!!  


AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> We had a nice day yesterday. Rode Hagrid (90 posted, actual 51) such a fun ride, we were glad to get on it again after a few years. VC was offline even before the rain, so hopefully my DD will get her chance today. We are not early park people.
> We had a great early dinner at Bigfire (just made our ressie time) and contemplated going back to IOA but the lightning over our hotel convinced us to head back under cover. We ended up at the Beachclub, had drinks and snacks and watched the deluge come down for a couple of hours before heading up to the room for showers. We are going with the flow and enjoying our first vacation in 3 years.


Yay!!!  That probably felt like the longest 3 yrs for you to be able to return!  Enjoy!


Charade67 said:


> I’m not even halfway through explaining the 10 steps of the medical billing cycle.


That sounds like soooooooo much fun   ummmmm NOT  It sounds just as boring as watching paint dry!  I know the relief about " those" types of classes once you are done.  I want to see your happy dance when it's done!

Well...off to get this spreadsheet in shuffle more papers!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Charade67

I have finished the billing cycle. I now have 4 more topics to discuss.

Pumpkin - I need to lend you my cat. Whenever we get a bug in the house he goes nuts and stalks it.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Friday Morning Sans family.
> View attachment 702753
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard of that. Thats interesting. I will remember that for future reference. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weather always changes here in Florida.  Let’s Just hope that weather system loses steam and changes its trajectory.
> 
> 
> It was nice surprise to run into you and Tom at the Three Broomsticks. I Enjoyed our chat. You are a lovely couple. Continue enjoying your celebrations.
> 
> Happy Birthday
> 
> View attachment 702756
> 
> View attachment 702768
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac pb&j sandwiches are the best.
> 
> 
> 
> The storm had some wicked lightening too.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a trooper Mac.
> 
> 
> I have had to give up on straighten hair during this visit.
> 
> 
> Champagne……Champagne………Champagne……its always a drink for celebrating with. Life should be a celebration so go for it everyday.
> 
> 
> Sun is shining this morning. Thankfully after the rain storm yesterday evening.
> 
> Sister and I were pool divas yesterday. Sometimes it is just nice to chill by the pool.
> 
> We are supposed to get more rain later this afternoon so I’am going to get up and get out and enjoy some park time.
> 
> I have some shopping items to pick up for birthdays and Christmas. Might just get   those done today.
> 
> Have a great Friday everyone.



Thank you for the birthday wishes again Robbie…..yes, I agree Champagne is the perfect way to start the day……we are still celebrating, so why not!

Yes, hair has a mind of its own in this weather…….

Rain is smattering right now, heard a few rumbles but it’s coming.




AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> We had a nice day yesterday. Rode Hagrid (90 posted, actual 51) such a fun ride, we were glad to get on it again after a few years. VC was offline even before the rain, so hopefully my DD will get her chance today. We are not early park people.
> We had a great early dinner at Bigfire (just made our ressie time) and contemplated going back to IOA but the lightning over our hotel convinced us to head back under cover. We ended up at the Beachclub, had drinks and snacks and watched the deluge come down for a couple of hours before heading up to the room for showers. We are going with the flow and enjoying our first vacation in 3 years.




Glad you’re having such a lovely vacation……yes, we don’t want to be in the park early either.

You made the right decision last night, what a storm that was!

Sounds like a much deserved vacation for you…….hope it’s perfect.




Charade67 said:


> Quick good morning. Hope everyone is doing well. I am procrastinating. I need to be writing a research paper. The first draft is due on Thursday, but I want to have it finished before I leave for Atlanta.
> Later today I need to make a quick trip to the mall.  I had purchased several of the little pocket hand sanitizers from Bath and Body works last year, but now I can't find them. I like to keep one clipped to my purse in case I need it.
> 
> Okay, I need to focus now. This paper isn't going to write itself.
> 
> Happy belated birthday to Schumi.



Thank you Charade…….and hope you get the paper written.




Charade67 said:


> I’m not even halfway through explaining the 10 steps of the medical billing cycle.
> View attachment 702851
> Must……keep……..writing………




lol…….




Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's Fun Day Friday     Thank goodness
> 
> It's been a week here at work.  I am glad it's Friday - and I have 2 days off.  Sadly our provincial government has decided to not give an extra day off for the Queen's funeral.  So off to work I will be on  Monday.  Federal workers get the day off  Oh well.
> 
> Went out for supper last night with dh, bil  and his gf.  They are travelling to Newfoundland to visit her Dad.  She was born and raised there.  So they are on their yearly trip to visit.  It was nice to not have to cook a meal.
> 
> Not much happening in our world for the weekend.  It's an at home weekend - puttering and cleaning.  I think I'm going to attempt to clean windows this weekend.  It REALLY needs to be done   So this might be the weekend to get it done.  Dh has been talking about getting a new mattress for our bed.  It's time again.  But they have change so much in the last 8 yrs.  More research on those now.
> 
> Story time about Dumber today.
> 
> This silly dog.  Got home from work last night, dogs are happy to see us...jumping, licking all the fun things they do.  Ds who was home all day mentions that he noticed that dumber was hiding under our bed today   ok...WTH is up with this dog   All of a sudden I see a fly flying around the living room...he takes off down the hall and into our room.  This freaking dog is scared of any flying insect   He got stung as a puppy and now is TERRIFIED of any insect flying around with wings and buzzes -flies, bees, wasps.  So he would appear and disappear all evening.  I come to bed...he's on the cuddling with dh.  I get into bed, get comfy and just about ready to fall asleep and I hear it - the same fly I have been trying to hunt all night.  Dumber jumps up, off the bed and under bed and won't come out.  I woke up at 6:00 to him back on the bed, dh gone to work already.  Geeze this dog.  Once I kill it, we have to show him the fly is dead for him to calm down.    This dog!!!!!!!!!!  I tell ya!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Yup I do   I find doing some basic meal planning for the week helps me immensely!!!!  I hate coming at at 5:00 with no plan.  I need to know what I'm making.
> 
> Yum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I love a good soup!  I am a soup/stew lover.  Especially at this time of year or when the temps are cold.  There is something about them that screams comfort,
> 
> So Fun!!!!!
> 
> Yay!!!  That probably felt like the longest 3 yrs for you to be able to return!  Enjoy!
> 
> That sounds like soooooooo much fun   ummmmm NOT  It sounds just as boring as watching paint dry!  I know the relief about " those" types of classes once you are done.  I want to see your happy dance when it's done!
> 
> Well...off to get this spreadsheet in shuffle more papers!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



I’ll be up and watching it here of course. Not all of it, but it’s the right thing to do when I can.

Sounds like a fun pair of dogs……..  






Clouds are building again, not sure if we’re going to a storm as violent as last nights was, but the sky does look ominous.

Trying to decide where to go for dinner tonight, late lunch so will be a late dinner I think. We’ll get an Uber and head somewhere not too far. Giving HHN a miss tonight I think, might go Sunday.

Heading to lounge soon for our evening glass of bubbly……..still haven’t managed a pool night yet……..


----------



## Monykalyn

schumigirl said:


> What a thunder storm tonight! We sat in the Club Lounge and watched the storm move in and boy was it a topper. Thought we might not make hhn tonight, but we waited till around 9pm and by then it was still raining but barely.


Yes I got caught in that rain yesterday lol. So wet. Showered and decided I’d try to wait out rain and go hit HHN-fell asleep instead. Oh well guess I needed it. Caught in rain this afternoon too waiting on Hagrids. But interesting time in line talking to two (very good looking) young private pilots. Got some great advice for my daughter at UCF who wants to be a pilot (shes working on her aerospace engineer degree).  He’s from a navy family and is thinking of going for a commission to fly fighter jets with Navy. 
Kiddo and her roommate at HHN right now-I’m waiting a couple hours til rain let’s up them will head over…

Happy Friday!


----------



## keishashadow

That must’ve been some rain yesterday.  Had warning come on phone early yesterday am there was a ground stop until almost 5 pm!

Proud mom post. Will get recognized at the Steelers game this Sunday & a nice donation to his team fund 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Hopefully older ds doesn't have trouble with his asthma with the smoke. I better make sure he has a couple of inhalers ready to go. Even at almost 22, I gotta keep on top of him for that.


Indeed you do!  I started to wheeze today when opening Rubbermaid bins full of outdoor Halloween decorations. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> didn't get any tickets. There were no general seats available - only the Platinum or lower tiered pricier tickets. No general eating was available.


Aw crap.  I snagged front row in non floor section. Mr is thrilled as we are usually in nosebleed section. The promo code had seats slightly discounted. I almost fell over. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> With my luck, there would be the crappy hurricane weather when we would plan to go. I'm crossing my fingers for you that it doesn't happen!!!!


You just have to make the best of it.  It was scary heading up to U from WDW the afternoon everything shut down. 

So much debris on road, was slow going at times.  We did wind up with 4 flats when we finally were allowed to go out of RP to inspect car.  Alamo wound up picking us up a few days later & drove us to a place on international drive where we were lucky to find a replacement 

Never saw so many dogs in a hotel lobby.  From what I gathered talking to many, Loews being pet friendly, is the local’s hotels of choice to book a room & ride out a storm.   

Loews set up a buffet, workers slept on cots to take care of the guests (thank you!) and convention space turned into game rooms with lots of free activities.  

Wasn’t the trip we expected but, sure was an adventure!  That said, hope it was a one & done

After the rain it was quite cool so it was pleasant and HHN wasn’t the busiest……rain clears folks out.
Indeed, a real silver lining there 


Robo56 said:


> Sister and I were pool divas yesterday. Sometimes it is just nice to chill by the pool.


Aaaah


Charade67 said:


> I had purchased several of the little pocket hand sanitizers from Bath and Body works last year, but now I can't find them. I like to keep one clipped to my purse in case I need it.


They smell the best of any I’ve tried.  


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Once I kill it, we have to show him the fly is dead for him to calm down.  This dog!!!!!!!!!! I tell ya!!!!!!!


I wonder if it’s the sound putting him off?


----------



## macraven

that is super great news about your boy keisha!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Yay for Keisha’s one offspring.  

Perfect Friday night.  Tea and screens.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Woot!  Yay for Keisha’s one offspring.
> 
> Perfect Friday night.  Tea and screens.


#2 FS his defensive coach. They’re up against 3rd ranked & last year’s state champs tonight. Tied up at the half. 

all 3 DS are (generally) putting forth their best efforts.  combine it with good health and happiness…who could ask for anything more?

LoTR new episode out tonight.  IMO it’s widely missing the mark, is visually appealing if fan of books


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quiet Friday night.  Going to watch the new Thor on Disney+.  The weather has turned and is cooling significantly with dark clouds looming.  Seems we have a night and day of rain coming.  For now my lap is full.  Dumb is the grey one Dumber is the black one 


Have a great evening everyone!!!!  

Gotta get some popcorn and maybe a beverage for movie watching


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quiet Friday night.  Going to watch the new Thor on Disney+.  The weather has turned and is cooling significantly with dark clouds looming.  Seems we have a night and day of rain coming.  For now my lap is full.  Dumb is the grey one Dumber is the black one
> View attachment 703013
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!!!!
> 
> Gotta get some popcorn and maybe a beverage for movie watching


You look comfortable …


----------



## keishashadow

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Going to watch the new Thor on Disney+.


No butts about it…

I was in minority who enjoyed it

Cute beasties


----------



## Charade67

I am 3/5 of the way through my paper. I’m calling it quits for the night. Tomorrow I need to work on a photography project. This week is about product and advertising. I went to Walmart to buy some props for my project. I was trying to buy fall colors but when I got home I realized that it’s going to look like Virginia Tech colors. 



keishashadow said:


> Proud mom post. Will get recognized at the Steelers game this Sunday & a nice donation to his team fund


Congratulations to your son.  


Pumpkin1172 said:


> For now my lap is full. Dumb is the grey one Dumber is the black one


Aww…they’re cute. 


keishashadow said:


> I was in minority who enjoyed it


It wasn’t the best of the MCU, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## macraven

Charade, you have an eye like an artist and think your project will come out great.

I hope you will give us a peek at it when you have finished it

I have your mom in my prayers

Sleep tight and catch some zzzz’s


----------



## Charade67

Here’s a couple of my favorite pictures from a previous project. We were shooting with fast and slow shutter speeds.


----------



## schumigirl

Monykalyn said:


> Yes I got caught in that rain yesterday lol. So wet. Showered and decided I’d try to wait out rain and go hit HHN-fell asleep instead. Oh well guess I needed it. Caught in rain this afternoon too waiting on Hagrids. But interesting time in line talking to two (very good looking) young private pilots. Got some great advice for my daughter at UCF who wants to be a pilot (shes working on her aerospace engineer degree).  He’s from a navy family and is thinking of going for a commission to fly fighter jets with Navy.
> Kiddo and her roommate at HHN right now-I’m waiting a couple hours til rain let’s up them will head over…
> 
> Happy Friday!



lol…..sometimes sleep is better!

We didn’t go last night, weather was dreadful……but think we we’re just tired too, so lazy night for us.

Sounds like a good chat with the pilots, any advice from folks who know is always good advice.



keishashadow said:


> That must’ve been some rain yesterday.  Had warning come on phone early yesterday am there was a ground stop until almost 5 pm!
> 
> Proud mom post. Will get recognized at the Steelers game this Sunday & a nice donation to his team fund
> View attachment 702985
> 
> Indeed you do!  I started to wheeze today when opening Rubbermaid bins full of outdoor Halloween decorations.
> 
> Aw crap.  I snagged front row in non floor section. Mr is thrilled as we are usually in nosebleed section. The promo code had seats slightly discounted. I almost fell over.
> 
> You just have to make the best of it.  It was scary heading up to U from WDW the afternoon everything shut down.
> 
> So much debris on road, was slow going at times.  We did wind up with 4 flats when we finally were allowed to go out of RP to inspect car.  Alamo wound up picking us up a few days later & drove us to a place on international drive where we were lucky to find a replacement
> 
> Never saw so many dogs in a hotel lobby.  From what I gathered talking to many, Loews being pet friendly, is the local’s hotels of choice to book a room & ride out a storm.
> 
> Loews set up a buffet, workers slept on cots to take care of the guests (thank you!) and convention space turned into game rooms with lots of free activities.
> 
> Wasn’t the trip we expected but, sure was an adventure!  That said, hope it was a one & done
> 
> After the rain it was quite cool so it was pleasant and HHN wasn’t the busiest……rain clears folks out.
> Indeed, a real silver lining there
> 
> Aaaah
> 
> They smell the best of any I’ve tried.
> 
> I wonder if it’s the sound putting him off?




He is a Superstar Janet!!! Every reason to be proud for sure…….big congrats to him and well deserved too!

Far too many dogs around this trip. Yes, I am the Grinch.

Thursday night after the rain was indeed pleasant for temps and crowds.




keishashadow said:


> #2 FS his defensive coach. They’re up against 3rd ranked & last year’s state champs tonight. Tied up at the half.
> 
> all 3 DS are (generally) putting forth their best efforts.  combine it with good health and happiness…who could ask for anything more?
> 
> LoTR new episode out tonight.  IMO it’s widely missing the mark, is visually appealing if fan of books




All we can ask isn’t it…….




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quiet Friday night.  Going to watch the new Thor on Disney+.  The weather has turned and is cooling significantly with dark clouds looming.  Seems we have a night and day of rain coming.  For now my lap is full.  Dumb is the grey one Dumber is the black one
> View attachment 703013
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!!!!
> 
> Gotta get some popcorn and maybe a beverage for movie watching



They look so comfy!



Charade67 said:


> Here’s a couple of my favorite pictures from a previous project. We were shooting with fast and slow shutter speeds.
> 
> View attachment 703025
> 
> 
> View attachment 703026



Nice picture.





Up far too early this morning especially as we have another very late night tonight.

We had a lazy night last night, dinner in Islands then watched a movie in our room with a bottle of wine that someone very kindly sent to our room and watched the rain outside. Sometimes a quiet relaxing night is good.

Not long till Mac and Keisha arrive……will be lovely to say hello again soon…….


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, phone buzzed an hour ago. Checked in.  T minus one more sorta sleeping night.  This time tomorrow I’ll be 35,000 feet or so above probably Virginia. Says flight is still on time as of now.  Yay for me.  Though wee hours start, nice to be arriving early morning.  Yep, I like having those early arrivals, as even though afternoon nap is the more the usual result, nice to have an almost full day of relaxing to start.

Much checked off my list.  Wash to be done.  Oh, and I guess getting luggage out.  

Pumpkin, love those heat warmers.  Sweet picture with the dogs.   

Charade, hope you get a spurt and finish paper.  Like those project pictures.  Continued good thoughts, school work gets done more easily, and hope your mom is doing well, when you visit her.  

Up early too.  DH had said just cereal is fine, and now he’s out the door.  I’m lucky, as now I get a very quiet house.  And since little one is driving me, I fully expect not to see her until a late lunchtime.  That’s okay.  I think older one has an odd, day off, as he usually does work today.  So maybe he’ll be up before the places turn their breakfast menu off.  He does like breakfast foods, so maybe two breakfasts today. 

A super sized happy Saturday.  Yep, wishing all that kind of day, from a mostly warm and sunny weather homie, wearing shorts. Hehe, and pants are ready for the wash, to be worn first thing tomorrow.  Shorts are in that wash too, as one will be in my carry on bag, as wait for checked bag, quick change to shorts.


----------



## macraven

it won’t be much longer for you lynne!
safe travels!


----------



## keishashadow

I’m moving

Packing, opened up the toiletry Tupperware box  I used for last trip in August to see what needed replenished 

Had a hitchhiker. Thank God he was dead   Hope he didn’t travel with friends. 

Top view in relation to
A 25 oz bottle of pop



Underside 

I’m setting off the fall bug bombs early when I get back from trip


----------



## Lynne G

Ugh, a scream and shriek would have come out of me seeing that huge spider, Janet.  Ewww.  Nope not in my luggage.  Nope.  And yeah, none of his friends for you or me either.

Yep, not in packing mode yet, but soon enough.  I pack a handful of zip bags, as they are good for lots of things. Particularly, damp.  Have a larger one, I can put my bathing suit in, if it’s not dry by the time I have to pack up.  Guess should throw a Tupperware one in there too.  Smart idea Janet. Safe travels to you.  Will be nice to say hello to you later this week. And if around the weekend, little one will be with me.  So you can meet that potty mouth, hornet wake up response, now old enough to legally drink little one.  Who sadly, makes everyone in my home, taller than me.  Sigh. Well I’m the only blonde one.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> So you can meet that potty mouth, hornet wake up response, now old enough to legally drink little one. Who sadly, makes everyone in my home, taller than me. Sigh. Well I’m the only blonde one


Lol that’s some description. It is weird when they are legal to drink in the parks.  I still do a double take  

We don’t roll in until late Tuesday

PS check ur rental I just snagged an SUV thru hertz using auto slash for $350 for 11days AMEX rate ($100 less than DH usual great corp rate thru Avis for a mid size car).


----------



## Lynne G

Wows, score on that rental rate, Janet.  I have a mid size for 674 for 13 days via Costco and Alamooo.  Started at $1000 when I first booked.  Your rate was what I got last year.  Oh well.  Still okay, as figured busy September now.

Chilling, very quiet and quick ride, now waiting to board in another hour.  I always give myself plenty of time, just in case a delay.  Regular security line was huge.  Glad I don’t need to stand in that line.  Hope a very uneventful flight.  By looks of the filling up gate chairs, it’s going. to be a full flight..

Welcome to Sunday all.


----------



## Lynne G

The dreaded wait for your bag.


----------



## Lynne G

Target run and now at SF all checked in.  Yay!  Now to find sone food in the parks.


----------



## Lynne G

Boat waiting.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh so warm feeling.  Ice cream on the steps that shaded, Potter time:


Oh and hung out at the AP lounge, bought the kids the shirts they wanted, and no magnets to be found.  Just FYI.  

And a hehe, did MIB and spun those ladies 5 times.  Little in the front hi fives me.  Probably one of the best scores I did.  

Hope to be seeing my room is ready soon.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, got my room, with this view:


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Target run and now at SF all checked in.  Yay!  Now to find sone food in the parks.t


i gravitate to one of the WMs, my people lol.  same as at home, not above doing an online order & just driving by to grab.  Have found the last minute slots in MCO are more difficult to come by.

nice pool view, is that what u booked or did u score an upgrade?  

taking my sweet time packing this trip.  Only #40 each on way down, need to pick & choose wisely.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> i gravitate to one of the WMs, my people lol.
> 
> taking my sweet time packing this trip.  Only #40 each on way down, need to pick & choose wisely.



Missed the first part of the chat…..but, I’m with you…WM all the way, Target is fine for some things, but WM has a fabulous clientele……lol…..





HHN was mobbed beyond belief tonight ……mobbed!!!

Halloween was 100 minutes at 8pm, Dead Man’s Pier and Chupacabra were both 110 minutes for the regular line…….Halloween EP line was 45 minutes……..too long for us.

The young lady working the line at Coven house had no clue……..she had no idea of how to keep the line flowing and covered her name when folks in the line challenged her, in a nice way of course. Line was empty and she let through 10 folks at a time, not good enough.

Went to Vivo for dinner, sat at the bar and Sean was fabulous as always and food was good. Temps were lovely tonight and not too hot which was perfect. Been a good day all round.

Still trying to decide what to do tomorrow…….will decide in the morning…….plan to watch our wonderful Queen’s funeral early, but won’t watch all of it.

Almost time for bed for us……..


----------



## macraven

Now I am concerned next Sunday will have hhn crowds 
Yikes…


----------



## macraven

Lynne 
Your pictures are amazing!
Stunning actually


----------



## Robo56

HHN was very busy last night. Lots of youngsters out.  Very pleasant Weather.  It was 76 degrees after rain. 

There were still some AP magnets at the store in Toon Lagoon the other day.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> HHN was very busy last night. Lots of youngsters out.  Very pleasant Weather.  It was 76 degrees after rain.
> 
> There were still some AP magnets at the store in Toon Lagoon the other day.



It’s certainly busier than we expected. Weather makes a huge difference…….

Yes, we were gifted some AP magnets that we gifted others as we don’t collect them at all, but they are around.

Hope you had a lovely trip, it was nice being able to say hello to you this trip.


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah I was at HHN last night too, and I could not believe the crowds. Got there around 7, and thought oh my, I thought I had missed the crowds coming in.  I did have no line coming in the AP/ resort line though.  I did Transformers as a walk on, and a walk on single rider on a very glitched MIB ride.  Thought I’d try something to eat there, but the food lines were huge.  Wandered around, then left by 9:30, as was way too tired.  Missed the first boat, then another one came around 10 minutes later.  Took a long shower and then I went right to sleep.

Did take a picture of the TM who was the pumpkin king, he was fabulous:


And the crowds continued in the Potter area, so no chance to eat there either, with the long line, and I’m not fond of that quick service there anyway. And Gringots was down, so lots of disappointed folks waiting around hoping it would come back up.  I didn’t wait to see if it did.  But do like seeing that dragon at night:


And so, up early as my usual when I don’t have a long night.  And being up at 3 am yesterday morning, probably helped in it being my normal bedtime.

Yeah, I do go to WM, sometimes.  lol
And not sure IOA had the magnets either, as overheard TM in AP lounge say they took all remaining to only be available at AP lounge, and now gone, unless somehow they’d order more.  I doubt it, as I’m sure they have the Christmas version one ready right after HHN over.  But maybe there is some still in IOA?  May check that later today.

And yes, Keisha, I did book a pool view, so no upgrade for me. And these three nights were at an AP rate.  But they were nice, as I have a back to back reservation, as could not get that whole time, as I thought I’d be somewhere else, as had booked the rest of my time with a save more rate, starting this Wednesday, for the rest of my stay.  And have never seen any reservations even available to book, just after I did book that rest of my time back in the Summer.  But after I booked the three first nights at an AP rate, randomly saw it at that rate, after I booked last month. Then none available with all but CB and those other two on I drive left to book.  So while I’ll have to go down and get new keys on Wednesday, they said I have the same room the whole time, as did book pool room for both reservations. There was a convention in the hotel this weekend, so the hotel was very busy, parking had me high in the garage. Talked with TM in the lobby, as was going back to my room. When saying the crowds, she said the hotel had many checking out Monday.  And that makes sense, as if the convention was Friday to Sunday, could see why many leave with it over, but some would stay a day more on either side of their business trip. But I do see the crowds coming, as HHN is half of this week.

Not sure what I feel like doing today.  May wander into the parks later this morning.  I did pick up a gallon bottle of water.  Made my tea, and just relaxing. Have snacks to eat, so a little breakfast.  May see if I can catch up with MonyK early, as I think she is leaving early, and maybe could meet up in lobby, then get something hot in the quick service place, after saying goodbye.  Think she is in a different tower.  Also heard from Bobby, so should be able to catch up with her this coming weekend. Very nice to hopefully catch up with those two, and sorry missed both Robo and Schumi last night.

Have a marvelous Monday all.


And bring warm weather clothes, it was muggy and warm yesterday, and expect the same today.  Woot!  Loving it warm.


----------



## Robo56

Good morning Sans family 




Charade I hope you get all your assignments done. I was sorry to hear you had to cancel your trip. Have a safe trip to Atlanta and I hope your time with your mom goes well.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quiet Friday night. Going to watch the new Thor on Disney+. The weather has turned and is cooling significantly with dark clouds looming. Seems we have a night and day of rain coming. For now my lap is full. Dumb is the grey one Dumber is the black one


Cute pooches. They look comfy.



keishashadow said:


> Had a hitchhiker. Thank God he was dead Hope he didn’t travel with friends.


Thankfully it was a dead hitchhiker.




keishashadow said:


> PS check ur rental I just snagged an SUV thru hertz using auto slash for $350 for 11days AMEX rate ($100 less than DH usual great corp rate thru Avis for a mid size car).



An awesome rate for your SUV rental. The prices on rentals have been very high. I think everyone who had been sitting on the sidelines for vacation decided to vacation this summer and Fall.



Lynne G said:


> Yay, got my room, with this view:


A nice view Lynne.

Yes, the Scare Actor doing the Pumpkin Lord is awesome.

i gravitate to one of the WMs, my people

WM is an easy shop for sure. The one on Turkey Lake is easy to navigate and get in and out if you go early in the am.



schumigirl said:


> Hope you had a lovely trip, it was nice being able to say hello to you this trip.



I had a wonderful trip. Thank you.

it was so nice to say hello. Continue to celebrate. Enjoy the rest of your trip.


 Janet Congratulations  to your son on his recognition as a coach. I know you are proud of him and rightfully so.

Mac your trip will be coming up soon. I. Hope you are well.


Went out Saturday evening for last night of HHN after the rain. It was 76 degrees and humid. After walking out of the Resort you felt sticky with the humidity. Thankfully the temp was pleasant.

Couldn’t decide if I wanted to head over to IOA to catch the first night of the Dark Arts show on the Castle and see the Death Eaters or give that a miss and go to HHN. Decided on HHN.

My sister K and I saw the sea of folks coming over the bridge as our boat approached CityWalk. It looked like everyone who had been sitting on the sidelines not attending HHN do to some rainy nights all decided to descend on Saturday night. It was crowded and the busiest since we had been.

Wait times for houses were up. I timed a couple of houses like Schumi noted above. Halloween was showing 90 minutes with Express I was in house in 25 minutes. Dead Mans Pier was showing 80 minutes with Express I was in 20 minutes. The times went up significantly as the night went on.

My sis and I had some last minutes T shirt requests by family to fill.

We were able to find a couple of the little Boo sipper cups. Those were selling out fast.

We sat on one of the benches in  The Graveyard Deadly Unrest Sacre Zone and enjoyed the Scare actors.

I have seen a lot of questions about selfies with the Scare actors. There are no selfies allowed. I have seen on multiple occasions people stooping in front of a Scare Actor to take a selfie and the security folks who watch over the Scare Actors come running over to  stop it.

You can take all the photos you want of the Scare Actors just no selfies.

I saw a fellow who appeared to have had to much to drink go after a couple of the Scare Actors in the Graveyard Scare Zone and the security folks were on him quickly. There are a couple of Scare Actors in that Scare Zone who are fantastic.

I’am glad to see that the Scare Actors are being so well protected. They are awesome.

Did not get back to the Resort and packed as early as we had planned. So was a late night.

We did get on the road at a good time yesterday morning.

My sis and I had a great stay at Portofino and were spoiled by the kindness of the staff for sure. What a lovely group of folks they have there.

Trip back home was good, but tiring.

Dropped sis off first and her hubby just laughed and said you girls have been shopping again.

I was so glad to get home to my hubby. He greated me at the door.

It was a good trip.

Now need to get caught up on some things at home.

Transitioning back home was not hard after vacation. I already had things decorated for Halloween before I left. Hubby maintained the clean house.

Just need to unpack.

Watched a bit of the Queens funeral today and some videos of services over the past few days. So sad, but she is with her beloved husband Philip now. She was an incredible lady. How fitting for a rainbow to form over Westminster. I believe it was God showing His favor to the World for the Queen.


Have a wonderful Monday everyone.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I  blinked and it was Monday and time to get up for work.  It's a cool, crisp fall day here.  

No holiday for us here in our neck of the world for the Queens funeral.  Oh well, I am now catching up on the live streams at work.  Gotta love the power of the internet for things like that!  I did have plans of getting up extremely to watch it ( 4:00 am our time) I did wake up, but of course woke up with another headache.  So back to bed after a couple of advil. I did feel it coming on last night and tried to curb it.  But it still got me.  Oh well - hopefully once the weather swings are over, I will have less headaches again.  

It was a quiet weekend at home again - which I love.  Puttering and baking.  I did get some baking done yesterday.  Although the cookies for some reason, just didn't turn out right.  I'm not sure what or why, but the guys are still eating them up.  I also whipped up a coconut cream pie for dessert last night.  Dh had an extra big slice   

Not much else is going on in our little part of the world.  Fall/autumn has arrived.  We are still having decent weather.  The rain we had over the weekend definitely cooled things down here.  Leaves are quickly turning and starting to fall now.  

Well, I should get this spreadsheet filled out...and more papers shuffled.  

Have a great day everyone!!!  For all of you in the parks - enjoy and have a beverage and ride on Hagrid's for me please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Pumpkin, I hope headache went away, or goes away fast.  Not fun, I’m sure.  Nice to embrace the Fall tjme.  At home, it’s still more like Summer.  Though I think a cold front is coming for the weekend.  I can see little one packing a sweatshirt and even pants for her night flight home.  


Some Islands fun this morning.  Came back to relax then pool time.  Crowded for a Monday, to me.  25 minutes listed for both Spiderman and Kong.  I’d say it was more like 15 for Spiderman, and almost a walk on for Kong.  The Kong cue is so dark, I have issues seeing in the dark, so three families pushed past me.  No matter, I was first in the line, as best seat is the first person’s one, as you are the closest to seeing Kong without looking over someone. But families got last seats of the two lines, so they had not as good seats. You’d think someone would have helped me.  Karma’s a thing sometimes.

 Also did trolley and cat with no lines either.  Nice that trolly was running 4 cars.  Did check, no magnets to be found in IOA.  They said they had none.  At least I got ours the first day they were out, oddly, when we were there mid August. But we are not collectors, as we don’t go every season, nor have all the buttons either.  But what we do have, we enjoy, as reminders of our park fun.

With no lines for cat, easy to take pictures:

And only a few minutes wait, and boat took 6 of us back to the hotel.  CityWalk so nice from the boat:



Now back relaxing before some pool time.  Annoyed that the pool entrance from my tower is broken, so I have to enter from lobby.  Annoying, but whatever,  At least I can see what the pool area looks like before I leave.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 703487
> 
> 
> Charade I hope you get all your assignments done. I was sorry to hear you had to cancel your trip. Have a safe trip to Atlanta and I hope your time with your mom goes well.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute pooches. They look comfy.
> 
> 
> Thankfully it was a dead hitchhiker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An awesome rate for your SUV rental. The prices on rentals have been very high. I think everyone who had been sitting on the sidelines for vacation decided to vacation this summer and Fall.
> 
> 
> A nice view Lynne.
> 
> Yes, the Scare Actor doing the Pumpkin Lord is awesome.
> 
> i gravitate to one of the WMs, my people
> 
> WM is an easy shop for sure. The one on Turkey Lake is easy to navigate and get in and out if you go early in the am.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a wonderful trip. Thank you.
> 
> it was so nice to say hello. Continue to celebrate. Enjoy the rest of your trip.
> 
> 
> Janet Congratulations  to your son on his recognition as a coach. I know you are proud of him and rightfully so.
> 
> Mac your trip will be coming up soon. I. Hope you are well.
> 
> 
> Went out Saturday evening for last night of HHN after the rain. It was 76 degrees and humid. After walking out of the Resort you felt sticky with the humidity. Thankfully the temp was pleasant.
> 
> Couldn’t decide if I wanted to head over to IOA to catch the first night of the Dark Arts show on the Castle and see the Death Eaters or give that a miss and go to HHN. Decided on HHN.
> 
> My sister K and I saw the sea of folks coming over the bridge as our boat approached CityWalk. It looked like everyone who had been sitting on the sidelines not attending HHN do to some rainy nights all decided to descend on Saturday night. It was crowded and the busiest since we had been.
> 
> Wait times for houses were up. I timed a couple of houses like Schumi noted above. Halloween was showing 90 minutes with Express I was in house in 25 minutes. Dead Mans Pier was showing 80 minutes with Express I was in 20 minutes. The times went up significantly as the night went on.
> 
> My sis and I had some last minutes T shirt requests by family to fill.
> 
> We were able to find a couple of the little Boo sipper cups. Those were selling out fast.
> 
> We sat on one of the benches in  The Graveyard Deadly Unrest Sacre Zone and enjoyed the Scare actors.
> 
> I have seen a lot of questions about selfies with the Scare actors. There are no selfies allowed. I have seen on multiple occasions people stooping in front of a Scare Actor to take a selfie and the security folks who watch over the Scare Actors come running over to  stop it.
> 
> You can take all the photos you want of the Scare Actors just no selfies.
> 
> I saw a fellow who appeared to have had to much to drink go after a couple of the Scare Actors in the Graveyard Scare Zone and the security folks were on him quickly. There are a couple of Scare Actors in that Scare Zone who are fantastic.
> 
> I’am glad to see that the Scare Actors are being so well protected. They are awesome.
> 
> Did not get back to the Resort and packed as early as we had planned. So was a late night.
> 
> We did get on the road at a good time yesterday morning.
> 
> My sis and I had a great stay at Portofino and were spoiled by the kindness of the staff for sure. What a lovely group of folks they have there.
> 
> Trip back home was good, but tiring.
> 
> Dropped sis off first and her hubby just laughed and said you girls have been shopping again.
> 
> I was so glad to get home to my hubby. He greated me at the door.
> 
> It was a good trip.
> 
> Now need to get caught up on some things at home.
> 
> Transitioning back home was not hard after vacation. I already had things decorated for Halloween before I left. Hubby maintained the clean house.
> 
> Just need to unpack.
> 
> Watched a bit of the Queens funeral today and some videos of services over the past few days. So sad, but she is with her beloved husband Phillip now. She was an incredible lady. How fitting for a rainbow to form over Westminster. I believe it was God showing His favor to the World for the Queen.
> View attachment 703498
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday everyone.



That rainbow was a sign for sure.

Glad you had such a lovely trip and I’m sure you were glad to get home to your husband too.

We have two friends who are SA this year and both have said they are happy to take pictures with folks, but some have been using the flash which is a big no. Such a shame a few ruin it for others.

The EP lines were over 45 minutes last night which is far too long for EP and the powers that be agreed with us. For a Sunday night it was weirdly busy, but as we said earlier, the weather brought folks out.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> I  blinked and it was Monday and time to get up for work.  It's a cool, crisp fall day here.
> 
> No holiday for us here in our neck of the world for the Queens funeral.  Oh well, I am now catching up on the live streams at work.  Gotta love the power of the internet for things like that!  I did have plans of getting up extremely to watch it ( 4:00 am our time) I did wake up, but of course woke up with another headache.  So back to bed after a couple of advil. I did feel it coming on last night and tried to curb it.  But it still got me.  Oh well - hopefully once the weather swings are over, I will have less headaches again.
> 
> It was a quiet weekend at home again - which I love.  Puttering and baking.  I did get some baking done yesterday.  Although the cookies for some reason, just didn't turn out right.  I'm not sure what or why, but the guys are still eating them up.  I also whipped up a coconut cream pie for dessert last night.  Dh had an extra big slice
> 
> Not much else is going on in our little part of the world.  Fall/autumn has arrived.  We are still having decent weather.  The rain we had over the weekend definitely cooled things down here.  Leaves are quickly turning and starting to fall now.
> 
> Well, I should get this spreadsheet filled out...and more papers shuffled.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!  For all of you in the parks - enjoy and have a beverage and ride on Hagrid's for me please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Coconut cream pie……lush!

Hope you’re feeling better today……we did get to ride Hagrids, thanks to a very kind TM who took pity on us…….amazing ride!





The TM who very had kindly kept and gave us the much wanted magnets and buttons was glad to hear we passed them on to someone who really wanted them, he did tell us to give them to someone who deserved them. They certainly did.

Watched the funeral this morning, well, part of it, went to IOA, rode Velocicoaster and a couple of other rides, back home and saw the last part of the funeral, very moving ceremony.

Parks are increasingly busy, our previous 3 weeks were nowhere near as busy as today has been. Went out for lunch and even the roads seem busier today.

But, beautiful day…….still to decide where to eat tonight, might pop into IOA again for a while.


----------



## keishashadow

Finally done packing.  Spirit on way down late tomorrow. Always throws me with that 40# limit on ckd bags.  Not helping there are some Halloween costumes along for ride. 

After not wearing any the last few outings due to heat, decided to make one this year.  More of Disney bounding vs actual costume. While I was at it made a small backpack too. There will be pictures. 

Surprised to get the online check in option for SF, thankyouverymuch hotel Gods.  Will be interesting to see where we do land arriving in the late evening hours.  Least the room will be ready!

Robbie:  good to hear portofino is back in their groove.  The reviews here when they opened back up were brutal.   Youngest DS couldn’t make this trip. He requested Portofino for our quick 2 night stay mid October so he can get a hhn night in this year.  Then onto WDW/BLT for 3 nights.


schumigirl said:


> HHN was mobbed beyond belief tonight ……mobbed!!!


It being mentioned on social media as to the huge crowd spikes this year


schumigirl said:


> she had no idea of how to keep the line flowing and covered her name when folks in the line challenged her, in a nice way of course


Can’t help but laugh at her solution.  Poor thing, sounds as tho she needs a bit more seasoning in the ranks


macraven said:


> Now I am concerned next Sunday will have hhn crowds
> Yikes…


Increasingly, the closer to Columbus Day week (which is estimated to be very busy with so many school having week long breaks then).


Lynne G said:


> And yes, Keisha, I did book a pool view, so no upgrade for me.


Haven’t heard of many there recently.  TBH i prefer lagoon view there.  Anything beats the parking lot one we had once last year.  I seem to be the designated end of the corridor room gal lol


Robo56 said:


> Janet Congratulations to your son on his recognition as a coach. I know you are proud of him and rightfully so.


Thank you. Even tho the Steelers lost, he had a wonderful time


schumigirl said:


> We have two friends who are SA this year and both have said they are happy to take pictures with folks, but some have been using the flash which is a big no. Such a shame a few ruin it for others.


I’m torn on the posing for staged pics.  Messes with the continuity of the story imo.

it used to be akin to a safari of sorts trying to capture a decent pic of the scareactors.  Has to be a happy medium in there somewhere


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Finally done packing.  Spirit on way down late tomorrow. Always throws me with that 40# limit on ckd bags.  Not helping there are some Halloween costumes along for ride.
> 
> After not wearing any the last few outings due to heat, decided to make one this year.  More of Disney bounding vs actual costume. While I was at it made a small backpack too. There will be pictures.
> 
> Surprised to get the online check in option for SF, thankyouverymuch hotel Gods.  Will be interesting to see where we do land arriving in the late evening hours.  Least the room will be ready!
> 
> Robbie:  good to hear portofino is back in their groove.  The reviews here when they opened back up were brutal.   Youngest DS couldn’t make this trip. He requested Portofino for our quick 2 night stay mid October so he can get a hhn night in this year.  Then onto WDW/BLT for 3 nights.
> 
> It being mentioned on social media as to the huge crowd spikes this year
> 
> Can’t help but laugh at her solution.  Poor thing, sounds as tho she needs a bit more seasoning in the ranks
> 
> Increasingly, the closer to Columbus Day week (which is estimated to be very busy with so many school having week long breaks then).
> 
> Haven’t heard of many there recently.  TBH i prefer lagoon view there.  Anything beats the parking lot one we had once last year.  I seem to be the designated end of the corridor room gal lol
> 
> Thank you. Even tho the Steelers lost, he had a wonderful time
> 
> I’m torn on the posing for staged pics.  Messes with the continuity of the story imo.
> 
> it used to be akin to a safari of sorts trying to capture a decent pic of the scareactors.  Has to be a happy medium in there somewhere



Glad to hear you’re all packed up, ready to go and Halloween outfits to boot!!! Look forward to those……

Hopefully your room will be ready, yes we always have a lagoon view for us at Sapphire. At RP requested a suite without a pool view this year, many complaints of noise from the pool from others, and think we prefer it to be honest. But, at RP we’d be happy with either.

It’s a mixed bag for sure. I did like a few years ago where they happily posed, but it did get a bit much when folks were lining up for the same SA the way we line up for Scooby Doo.

Safe travels tonight Janet……..


mac…….safe travels to you too……….





Up far too early again!!!

I do love watching the lights outside as it’s still so dark here in the am.

No idea of our plans for today yet, we do have plans every night now which is nice, so we know kind of what we’re doing and lunch with a couple of SA and a cousin coming up too.

We can rest when we get home………


----------



## Lynne G

Ah early riser here too.  Yeah I had a lagoon room most times I am here.  But was not offered, so pool room it is.  Unlike my pool rooms at RPR, and more like at HR, were noisy until pool close.  But here, have not heard pool noise at all from my room, but have heard loud people walking through the hall in the late hours. But annoying, the pool entry from my wing, is broken, so I have to go into the lobby and used that entry.  Oh well, the pool was lovely, as not too crowded and felt good, as been very sweaty weather since my arrival.  

Did enjoy the pool for a good bit mid afternoon, then freshened up, and went to the Studios.  Minions, via express line was about 15 minutes. Standby I think was 35. Then as passed by mummy, said 20 minutes, well, yay for me, as I walked on, not even 5 minute wait.  But did take a good few minutes to walk through the line.     Then single rider and express were both a walk on MIB.  Then saw train was working, 75 minute wait was said as entered.  Used express lane, and I say 20 minutes.  Sat with a very nice English couple, and we three bolted to Hagrid’s, as by the time we got off the train, it was 20 minutes to the 7 closing time.  60 minutes said the start, we were out by 7: 30, and got pelted with light rain by the time the ride was almost at the end. So close to a 60 minute wait it was.  But then slowly walked back out of the park, in the increasing light rain. But did not care, it was very warm and rain actually felt good.  So no one with ponchos or umbrellas, so no one cared the strength of the rain.  Checked my weather radar and most of the rain was South of us, with very light rain for the next hour.  Saw lightning in the distance, so decided no way would the boats be working, so wandered around the stores for a few minutes,  then more waking I did.  Have not walked that path very much.  But quick enough.  Was kinda sad, as no RPR for me this year, as passed by that hotel. But I do enjoy staying at SF. Decide to snack in my room, then to bed I went.  Today, Tuesday, not sure.  I rarely ever make early entry.  

Safe travels to Janet and Mac today.  Janet, I did mobile check in too.  I think they are starting to do that, so they have all your payment information before hand, to speed up checking in.  I only need to show my identity, the check in guy said you are all set, and gave me my key.  Checked my credit card record, and yep, the put a hold on the total amount of my stay, the day before I checked in.  Hope you both get your rooms ready when you check in.  Give a shout out if you’d like to say hello tomorrow.  

It will be a very warm Taco Tuesday here.  74 degrees already, and the sun is shining. My phone weather app says increasing clouds in the afternoon, with some rain around 6 pm. Seems rain in forecast lately.  But thankfully have not seen those huge thunderstorms yet.  And hurricane will stay way out to sea as it passes Florida.  Yay!  

Hope all have a terrific Taco Tuesday.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and before I went to MIB, stopped and did Gringot’s, with express taking about 15 minutes.  As walked in, heard that rumble, so yep, got that picture once again:


----------



## Lynne G

Sitting on steps eating ice cream in the shade, watching the crowds:


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe: Taco Tuesday in the parks.  Eh, have never gotten a taco from there, though:


And always a nice way to get to the parks via boat, as can take picture from it as we parked:


Studios fun hours after early entry, then decided to come back and go to the mall for some late lunch and shopping.  May wander into IOA in a bit.  Relaxing right now.


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

Lynne G said:


> Sitting on steps eating ice cream in the shade, watching the crowds:
> View attachment 703739


My daughter and I did that exact thing yesterday evening. Then we went into Magical Menagerie and saw the vlogger Molly from Mammoth Club. Just said a quick hello as she was busy doing her job.


----------



## Lynne G

Yesterday evening, I did wander into IOA at around 6:30.  Spiderman was a walk on, the went to Hagrid’s.  Score, about a 30 minute wait total.  Started to lightly rain, so ducked into a no line for cat. Made a stop in the store on the way out, as saw a shirt in the Studios but hoped it would also be in IOA.  It was, right size, score.  Then decided was time to leave, as was hoping since did not hear or see any lightning, boats would be running.  As came around the bridge, saw boats leaving.  So hustled down to our line.  While others were waiting, I was pretty sure I would make the boat that returned less than10 minutes later.  And yep, only a few minutes wait for a boat.  Did an evening swim, then washed up and relaxed before trying to bed.  

Glad to hear Keisha made it safely.  Hopefully Mac did too. 

Aurora, that’s neat to see a blogger. Yep, a nice shady place to enjoy the ice cream not far from it.  Glad to hear you are having a great time too.  

So maybe some pool time again today, not sure.  It’s been warm and muggy feeling, and lucky, only seen light rain so far.  

But a Wednesday is here, why hello camel:


He’s just looking to see if you know it’s that hump of a day, when Wednesday is over, Friday will be a day away.  

And the day I check out and in, as decided to stay the whole time, and at least getting an AP rate for these three nights.  9 more nights for me, and a yay, as little one arrives tomorrow at lunchtime, then private HHN tour this weekend, that we are both looking forward to. 

Wonderful Wednesday homies.  Good morning.


----------



## Lynne G

What a nice and somewhat crowded day:


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I missed coming in yesterday.  It was a bit busy at work...and also the shiny squirrel syndrome seemed to hit me as well yesterday.  

It's that lovely hump day again!  It's nice to know that the weekend is on the way   

It's a cool, crisp morning here.  There was frost on my windshield this morning...so it's chilly!  But the sun is shinning brightly and the skies are a beautiful blue.  As I was driving, it felt like those magnificent Florida Skies in the morning!  Our temps are going to be nice and warm again - and I'll take each and every warm day we get!!!!  

I did get outside to walk dumber last night.  No long walk for me - but tonight I plan on doing a long one again.  



keishashadow said:


> Finally done packing.  Spirit on way down late tomorrow. Always throws me with that 40# limit on ckd bags. Not helping there are some Halloween costumes along for ride.


I hope you had a great flight with no stresses!  I'm pretty sure you and your Mr will enjoy all the park time.


schumigirl said:


> No idea of our plans for today yet, we do have plans every night now which is nice, so we know kind of what we’re doing and lunch with a couple of SA and a cousin coming up too.


Busy, busy busy.  Like you said, you can rest when we get home 


Lynne G said:


> Sitting on steps eating ice cream in the shade, watching the crowds:


I remember sitting on those steps on my first trip into the parks.  It had been a VERY low attendance day and all the rides were basically walk on.  We did Forbidden Journey back to back 3 times.  Then we had a butterbeer, then went on Dueling Dragons.  I already wasn't feeling great when we were drinking the butter beer...so I popped a dramamine pill and thought I should be ok now and can ride another ride   I was moaning with Myrtle in the bathrooms in Hogsmeade   Also I will add I didn't have any breakfast and dd was wanting to get to the parks as quick as we could.    I was out of commission for about 2 hours before I could even walk around.  I sat on those stairs after taking 2 more dramamine pills and basically passed out while dd rode Gringots by herself.  We didn't get to do anymore rides as she didn't want to ride by herself.  I ruined her day at Universal - as we were only in the parks for one day.  I still feel horrible about it.  I'm sure there are pictures that people have of themselves sitting in that Hagrids bike with me passed out from dramamine in the background   That still makes me giggle   If you can't laugh at yourself once in a while...then your life must be pretty boring.  


Lynne G said:


> And the day I check out and in, as decided to stay the whole time, and at least getting an AP rate for these three nights. 9 more nights for me, and a yay, as little one arrives tomorrow at lunchtime, then private HHN tour this weekend, that we are both looking forward to.


Have fun with your dd!!!!!  I am hoping to do another mother/daughter trip in the future with dd.  

Well, I should probably start the daily paper shuffle.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!  I hope everyone who is travelling has safe travels and enjoys their park time!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Hanging in a stay and scream area, solo sailing through HHN tonight. Going to be a busy Wednesday night, as overhead parking backed up way past the entry to it.  Got the boat ride few minutes after waiting for it.  No line to get in, no line to scream area either. Lucky me.  Saw witch show last time, so may try ti get to fuel show this time.  Cooler feeling, and hope the little bit of rain we got around 2:30 today, was all the rain for today.


----------



## Lynne G

Did Halloween and just passed sweets:


----------



## macraven

It’s just as hot and muggy in orlando as it is in Georgia 
I have the ac on 24/7 at home and quite enjoy it

Now at hhn and it’s muggy but I will get used to it!

So this is the heat I have missed back home…

Hope all the homies are doing good!


----------



## macraven

Forgot to add it was a delight to spend time with Melissa
keisha and Dave also

Houses are fun!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Forgot to add it was a delight to spend time with Melissa
> keisha and Dave also
> 
> Houses are fun!



Glad you had fun…..

Sorry we missed our long planned meet….as you know, having a poorly husband meant we stayed in the room tonight. He’s still not right, but Club Lounge staff sent us a care amenity of chicken noodle soup, ginger ale, crackers, teas and tissues…….soup was delicious!

Hoping he feels better tomorrow………will be in bed soon.


----------



## Charade67

Hi everyone. Quick update. Mom seemingly took a turn for the worse on Sunday so I rushed down to Atlanta. Monday it seemed like she was near the end. She’s very weak and thin. She isn’t eating. She was mostly sleeping, but when awake wasn’t very coherent. Today she was more alert and coherent. The hospice nurse came by to check on her and said her vital signs were good. She is definitely declining, but not in the end stages yet.  There really isn’t much I can do here and can’t stay indefinitely, so I will probably be going home on Saturday.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Charade, sending lots of my hugs to you.  I am so sorry to hear of your mom’s condition. But at least you got to see her now.  And for that, I’m sure you feel like you did the right thing.  Safe flight on Saturday.  Little one is doing a stop over at the Atlanta airport today, as she’s boarded for that flight 20 minutes ago, so she should be in the air soon. 

Mac, glad to hear you enjoyed last night.  That little bit of rain was not bad, and I did not have express but got to 5 houses and saw the fuel show.  I swear that show was almost exactly like last year.  A one and done for me last year, and one and done for me this year.  Looking forward to touring on Saturday.  

Oh no Schumi, sorry to hear Tom is not feeling well. I hope he is feeling much better today and nice of club to send a care package.  

Hehe, was asleep when little one called me in panic at the airport.  Thought she would not get through security in time.  Thankfully she did and should be airborne shortly. I may go back to sleep, maybe not.  Did make some tea.  And a peak out my dirty window, to see it’s dark out.  

Will be a 90 degree hot day today.  Hehe, why my luggage is not heavy.  Lots of shirts and t shirts, and bathing suits is all clothing needed. Well, undies too.  This time of year, it always still feels warm here.  When we were here in August, heat index almost every day was 110.  It was very humid and warmer feeling then now.  But still sweaty weather in late September too.  

Some maybe little bit of park fun, then airport pick up just before lunchtime.  Giving myself about a 1/2 hour to drive, to sit in the cell for a few minutes.  She has only a carry on, so will pick her up at departures, as she can simply just walk out.

Thirsty Thursday here.  For those down here with me, and we’ll all the homies, make sure you stay hydrated.  No need to feel parched.  And tea for me already, so I guess I’m starting that thirsty feeling already. 

Have a most terrific Thirsty Thursday all.  And yay, Fall starts today.


----------



## macraven

It is great your daughter will be be joining you!
it’s fun to hang with your adult kids


----------



## macraven

charade, hugs and more hugs for you
I am sure she is in good hands with you with her

I do know you are worried but you are there with her and and know she appreciates you


----------



## macraven

schumi, is tom feeling better this morning?
I pray that he has

U will feel better when Tom feels back to normal

I am hopeful that he will improve and will be back to being in the parks soon!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Hi everyone. Quick update. Mom seemingly took a turn for the worse on Sunday so I rushed down to Atlanta. Monday it seemed like she was near the end. She’s very weak and thin. She isn’t eating. She was mostly sleeping, but when awake wasn’t very coherent. Today she was more alert and coherent. The hospice nurse came by to check on her and said her vital signs were good. She is definitely declining, but not in the end stages yet.  There really isn’t much I can do here and can’t stay indefinitely, so I will probably be going home on Saturday.



I‘m so sorry to hear your mum is deteriorating Charade, and I understand how difficult it is living so far away from family, especially in difficult times like this.

I hope your time with your mum gives you some comfort in times ahead and hope she is as comfortable as she can be.



macraven said:


> schumi, is tom feeling better this morning?
> I pray that he has
> 
> U will feel better when Tom feels back to normal
> 
> I am hopeful that he will improve and will be back to being in the parks soon!




Thanks Mac…….he is a “little“ better this morning. We walked round the park for less than an hour before coming back to the room……

Water and Tylenol for him, although we are meeting some friends soon, so he hopes not to be blowing his nose all through lunch…..lol….

Care package from Club staff helped last night too. Chicken noodle soup is always good!

We are both annoyed we missed the meet last night, after it being arranged for so long. Will catch you soon though……





We are like the Walking Dead though today……I’ve pulled a muscle in my leg that will not heal……so Between that and Tom sneezing (covid negative) we’re a pair!

But just had another lovely gift delivered to the room for us from the Housekeeping manager……..I think this is our 3rd bottle of fizz gifted……so kind of them…….

I think we are permanently pickled on this trip…….lol…….that’s what vacations are for!!


----------



## Lynne G

Wow, no traffic just got to the cell lot and little one said they landed, quick pick up, then some delicious bbq at pig in DS.  Short line and food was hot and delivered fast. Walked around a bit, saw nothing of interest, then back to hotel.  Little one needs her beauty sleep.  We may try IOA, maybe not.  Will see after she wakes up. 

Beautiful hot day so far.


----------



## Lynne G

Nice when you can bar hop with your kids.  A beautiful night:


----------



## Robo56

Good Thursday night everyone  






Lynne G said:


> Now back relaxing before some pool time



Lynne glad to hear your trip in was good. You have a nice view. Enjoy your time at SF. It is a beautiful Resort.




keishashadow said:


> Robbie: good to hear portofino is back in their groove. The reviews here when they opened back up were brutal. Youngest DS couldn’t make this trip. He requested Portofino for our quick 2 night stay mid October so he can get a hhn night in this year. Then onto WDW/BLT for 3 nights.



Things appear to be running smoothly. Had a wonderful stay.

Great to hear your son will be able to enjoy some HHN time. I remember him from Macs tour in 2018. He was a kind young gentleman.



macraven said:


> It’s just as hot and muggy in orlando as it is in Georgia
> I have the ac on 24/7 at home and quite enjoy it


It has been hot and muggy for sure Mac. Stay hydrated.




schumigirl said:


> Sorry we missed our long planned meet….as you know, having a poorly husband meant we stayed in the room tonight. He’s still not right, but Club Lounge staff sent us a care amenity of chicken noodle soup, ginger ale, crackers, teas and tissues…….soup was delicious!
> 
> Hoping he feels better tomorrow………will be in bed soon.


Sending get well wishes to Tom. Hope he feels better soon.




Charade67 said:


> Hi everyone. Quick update. Mom seemingly took a turn for the worse on Sunday so I rushed down to Atlanta. Monday it seemed like she was near the end. She’s very weak and thin. She isn’t eating. She was mostly sleeping, but when awake wasn’t very coherent. Today she was more alert and coherent. The hospice nurse came by to check on her and said her vital signs were good. She is definitely declining, but not in the end stages yet. There really isn’t much I can do here and can’t stay indefinitely, so I will probably be going home on Saturday.


Charade sending prayers for your mom, you and your family.




schumigirl said:


> We are like the Walking Dead though today……I’ve pulled a muscle in my leg that will not heal……so Between that and Tom sneezing (covid negative) we’re a pair!



Now your in sick bay too. Muscle pulls are painful for sure. Sending get well wishes to you both. Not fun to feel poorly on vacation. Sounds like the staff at RPR are looking after you good.



schumigirl said:


> I think we are permanently pickled on this trip…….lol…….that’s what vacations are for!!


Enjoy your cocktails and wine on vacation. Celebrate everyday.




Lynne G said:


> Wow, no traffic just got to the cell lot and little one said they landed, quick pick up, then some delicious bbq at pig in DS. Short line and food was hot and delivered fast. Walked around a bit, saw nothing of interest, then back to hotel. Little one needs her beauty sleep. We may try IOA, maybe not. Will see after she wakes up.



Glad to hear you picked up your little without issue at the airport. Enjoy your mom and daughter time.


Had a couple of appointments today. Just getting caught up on some emails this evening. Does tend to get away from me at times.

I have been going to bed early last few nights. Guess the trip back is getting a bit more taxing as I get older.

Had a great time at HHN and a great stay at Portofino. Overall a great trip.


Hope everyone has a great time at HHN. Enjoy enjoy enjoy.

Great seems to be a key word for this evening......LOL


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, good to hear from you. 

Friday yay! 

Well, yesterday, little one slept the afternoon away, by the time we freshened up, and headed to CityWalk, only HHN was open.  Had a nice pizza for a very late dinner.  Was crowded when we got there, but by the time we left, it was much quieter. Seems mobile order only.  But fine with us, and we always like their pizza.  Then while didn’t order much drinks, other than iced coffee from that coffee place, which had no half and half left, so little one was not fond of the splash of heavy cream they subbed with.  But we did pop into the Red Coconut and the other bars along that upper area.  Part of it was blocked off, seems a bank rented out part of CityWalk and IOA for the night.  We will go back maybe tonight. 

Oh no Schumi, pulling a muscle is painful. Sending well wishes mummy dust to you and Tom. 

Plans? I think we never make early entry, or rarely do.  Little one forgot some things, so we will pick them up later today.  Pool is open to 11pm, I think, so maybe some pool time today or this evening. 

Fabulous weather Friday to all. Wahoo the weekend is coming soon.  HHN one for us.  Yay!


----------



## keishashadow

Woke with up with a splitting headache today


6 house backstage tour was great. May do a mini TR.  day went from 9 am to 9:30 pm. My legs feel like lead today.  Almost 20 miles in last 2 days as I booked EP our first HHN. Pool time until it’s time to dance with the ghouls

Has been lovely to spend time with so many friends

Everyone do me a solid please, face east and start blowing tropical depression #9 out to sea

Lynne, enjoy that time with your not so ‘lil.  Show her who’s boss, drink her under the table. Lol jk


Charade67 said:


> Mom seemingly took a turn for the worse on Sunday so I rushed down to Atlanta.


Oh charade, sad to hear.  Good luck on this journey, hope God is merciful


Robo56 said:


> He was a kind young gentleman.


Thank you very much.


----------



## keishashadow

Have to laugh at the delicious irony of the name 

Forecast a cat 3


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's fun day Friday     It felt like this week dragged on forever!!!!

Fall had arrived here with an perfect day!  Warmer temps have been here most of the week, and I'm soaking them all up!  Cool temps are still happening at night, but it's be amazingly warm during the day.  

Not much on the agenda for the weekend.  Tomorrow the boys are heading out to use the dirt bikes and ATV's.  So it will be a putter and clean around the house day.  Sunday we are planning to take the boat out once last time to do some fishing.  We will take dumb and dumber along, as they love being on the boat and get them out of the house/yard for a day.  Other than that, we don't have much else planned.  



macraven said:


> It’s just as hot and muggy in orlando as it is in Georgia
> I have the ac on 24/7 at home and quite enjoy it
> 
> Now at hhn and it’s muggy but I will get used to it!
> 
> So this is the heat I have missed back home…


Enjoy your time in the parks!  


Charade67 said:


> Quick update. Mom seemingly took a turn for the worse on Sunday so I rushed down to Atlanta. Monday it seemed like she was near the end. She’s very weak and thin. She isn’t eating. She was mostly sleeping, but when awake wasn’t very coherent. Today she was more alert and coherent. The hospice nurse came by to check on her and said her vital signs were good. She is definitely declining, but not in the end stages yet. There really isn’t much I can do here and can’t stay indefinitely, so I will probably be going home on Saturday.


I hope that time you get to spend with your mom comforts you as she transitions to another place.  I'm sending you many tight hugs 


schumigirl said:


> We are like the Walking Dead though today……I’ve pulled a muscle in my leg that will not heal……so Between that and Tom sneezing (covid negative) we’re a pair!


I hope your both starting to come around now.  That is not fun - especially on a holiday 


Lynne G said:


> Nice when you can bar hop with your kids. A beautiful night


I LOVE going out with our kids now that we are not limited on where we can go.  


keishashadow said:


> Wome with up with a splitting headache today


I hope your feeling better.  I HATE waking up with them.  It's hard to find the groove of your day when it starts out with that.  

Well, I should get shuffling more papers around...then an afternoon full of shredding today.  

Have a great day everyone.  If your in the parks...stay hydrated even if it's with an extra beverage


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, we had a great day, some park fun, great service and food at Mythos, then caught train, and thought why not go past mummy, as was closed before when we went by in the morning.  Score, ride in about 25 minutes.  Quick single rider MIB, then pool time, and burger meal late dinner, as needed more stuff little one needed. And parking garage was full enough we had to park on the third floor, as didn’t want 4th and last floor, as was not covered.  Then went to listen to music in CityWalk, while sipping our drinks. 

Hope Schumi and her DH are feeling better today.  

Eh, not the first hurricane I was in while at a park hotel.  Thankfully, little one leaves Sunday night, so her flight should go as scheduled.  My flight is next Saturday night, so I think I will be okay by that time too.  Hotel will keep all safe, and I have food in my room, so good to go, if can’t get out for a day.  

Tomorrow, yay, our HHN touring night.  Lazy day our Saturday will be, so will be ready for that late night tomorrow.  

Have a good night all.  Weekend is a great way to wake up to.  And the first one in Fall.


----------



## macraven

can not believe it is saturday already…

since it is now going on 3 am,
i plan to sleep until i wake up later this saturday 

Hopefully at noon today


----------



## Robo56

Good Saturday morning Sans family  



Sending continued get well wishes to Schumi and hubby. I hope you both are feeling better.




keishashadow said:


> Woke with up with a splitting headache today


Yep, the 6 House Tour was great. Looks like you enjoyed the Freaky House. Nice photo. Would enjoy seeing a trippy from you. I always like to read others take on experiences and photos.



keishashadow said:


> Has been lovely to spend time with so many friends


Good to hear you are having some nice visits. Always good to hang out with friends.



keishashadow said:


> Everyone do me a solid please, face east and start blowing tropical depression #9 out to sea


Will do. Will keep finger and toes crossed it misses Florida.


Mac sleep in your on vacation.


Lynne so nice to hear your having a good time with your daughter.


Quiet morning to start. Will leave in a few minutes to pick up sister. We are going to the 4-H craft fair. I try and go to this if I’am around. They have beautiful things for sell. . There is a lady there who makes the best cinnamon rolls. I always buy some as hubby really likes them.

Our weather here has finally cooled down. We went from 100 degrees on Wednesday to 59 this morning. When we usually have a temperature drops like that it is usually precipitated by a big storm. Strangely not this time. The cooler temps just quietly blew in.  It’s going to supposedly get up to high of 83 today.

Going to get scootin so I can make a Starbucks stop on the way.


Have a wonderful Saturday everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, Robo, I’m like your DH, I like a good cinnamon bun too.  Have fun at the fair drinking your coffee.  

As usual, I’m up and little one is still asleep.  Was that Cinderella, and was to bed by midnight.  What time little one went to bed, not sure.  

Sunny all day, which will feel hopefully not as hot, as a little breezy.  Should be in the high 70’s tonight.  The most perfect weather for us doing that HHN touring,  

Eh, hurricane coming.  Will make most of this coming week rainy.  Whatever.  Still enjoying my time, rain or not, I do have my cheap poncho.   

So, super happy Saturday to all.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Thursday night everyone
> 
> View attachment 704382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne glad to hear your trip in was good. You have a nice view. Enjoy your time at SF. It is a beautiful Resort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things appear to be running smoothly. Had a wonderful stay.
> 
> Great to hear your son will be able to enjoy some HHN time. I remember him from Macs tour in 2018. He was a kind young gentleman.
> 
> 
> It has been hot and muggy for sure Mac. Stay hydrated.
> 
> 
> 
> Sending get well wishes to Tom. Hope he feels better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Charade sending prayers for your mom, you and your family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now your in sick bay too. Muscle pulls are painful for sure. Sending get well wishes to you both. Not fun to feel poorly on vacation. Sounds like the staff at RPR are looking after you good.
> 
> 
> Enjoy your cocktails and wine on vacation. Celebrate everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you picked up your little without issue at the airport. Enjoy your mom and daughter time.
> 
> 
> Had a couple of appointments today. Just getting caught up on some emails this evening. Does tend to get away from me at times.
> 
> I have been going to bed early last few nights. Guess the trip back is getting a bit more taxing as I get older.
> 
> Had a great time at HHN and a great stay at Portofino. Overall a great trip.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great time at HHN. Enjoy enjoy enjoy.
> 
> Great seems to be a key word for this evening......LOL



Thanks Robbie, he’s much better now and so is the leg for me. Yes, the staff here are wonderful and have taken extra special care of us. 

Glad you had such a wonderful stay and trip, I said to Tom I’m kinda looking forward to getting back to 10.30pm bedtimes once we’re home!





keishashadow said:


> Woke with up with a splitting headache today
> View attachment 704462
> 
> 6 house backstage tour was great. May do a mini TR.  day went from 9 am to 9:30 pm. My legs feel like lead today.  Almost 20 miles in last 2 days as I booked EP our first HHN. Pool time until it’s time to dance with the ghouls
> 
> Has been lovely to spend time with so many friends
> 
> Everyone do me a solid please, face east and start blowing tropical depression #9 out to sea
> 
> Lynne, enjoy that time with your not so ‘lil.  Show her who’s boss, drink her under the table. Lol jk
> 
> Oh charade, sad to hear.  Good luck on this journey, hope God is merciful
> 
> Thank you very much.




lol…..glad the head got better……would love you to write about the tour and how much fun it was!

We’ll hear more tomorrow……..




keishashadow said:


> Have to laugh at the delicious irony of the name
> View attachment 704541
> Forecast a cat 3
> 
> View attachment 704544




lol again……we’re supposed to fly home Wednesday.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's fun day Friday     It felt like this week dragged on forever!!!!
> 
> Fall had arrived here with an perfect day!  Warmer temps have been here most of the week, and I'm soaking them all up!  Cool temps are still happening at night, but it's be amazingly warm during the day.
> 
> Not much on the agenda for the weekend.  Tomorrow the boys are heading out to use the dirt bikes and ATV's.  So it will be a putter and clean around the house day.  Sunday we are planning to take the boat out once last time to do some fishing.  We will take dumb and dumber along, as they love being on the boat and get them out of the house/yard for a day.  Other than that, we don't have much else planned.
> 
> 
> Enjoy your time in the parks!
> 
> I hope that time you get to spend with your mom comforts you as she transitions to another place.  I'm sending you many tight hugs
> 
> I hope your both starting to come around now.  That is not fun - especially on a holiday
> 
> I LOVE going out with our kids now that we are not limited on where we can go.
> 
> I hope your feeling better.  I HATE waking up with them.  It's hard to find the groove of your day when it starts out with that.
> 
> Well, I should get shuffling more papers around...then an afternoon full of shredding today.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.  If your in the parks...stay hydrated even if it's with an extra beverage



Sounds like a fun weekend all round Pumpkin……

And thanks, both of us are doing better.



macraven said:


> can not believe it is saturday already…
> 
> since it is now going on 3 am,
> i plan to sleep until i wake up later this saturday
> 
> Hopefully at noon today



Hope you got back to sleep and slept till noon!



Robo56 said:


> Good Saturday morning Sans family
> 
> View attachment 704672
> 
> Sending continued get well wishes to Schumi and hubby. I hope you both are feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the 6 House Tour was great. Looks like you enjoyed the Freaky House. Nice photo. Would enjoy seeing a trippy from you. I always like to read others take on experiences and photos.
> 
> 
> Good to hear you are having some nice visits. Always good to hang out with friends.
> 
> 
> Will do. Will keep finger and toes crossed it misses Florida.
> 
> 
> Mac sleep in your on vacation.
> 
> 
> Lynne so nice to hear your having a good time with your daughter.
> 
> 
> Quiet morning to start. Will leave in a few minutes to pick up sister. We are going to the 4-H craft fair. I try and go to this if I’am around. They have beautiful things for sell. . There is a lady there who makes the best cinnamon rolls. I always buy some as hubby really.
> likes them.
> 
> Our weather here has finally cooled down. We went from 100 degrees on Wednesday to 59 this morning. Strangely when we have a temperature drop like that it is usually precipitated by a big storm. Not this time it just quietly blew in.  It’s going to supposedly get up to high of 83 today.
> 
> Going to get scootin so I can make a Starbucks stop on the way.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday everyone.




There has been a lovely breeze today in the parks which was lovely to walk around in as it has been a hot September.

Have a lovely weekend……




Another late night last night and a gorgeous day again today. Had a wander round the parks this morning and it was lovely. 

Had lunch for the first time in forever at HRC…….think it’ll be forever till I’m back again. How hard is it to have food sizzling hot?

Quick change of plans for tonight again……but it all worked out perfectly…..

Loving this whole trip………will be watching for info on the storm for next week, nothing from the airline yet, so we’ll see.


----------



## Lynne G

Tour has been awesome so far.


----------



## Charade67

Another quick update. Yesterday the nurse saw Mom and is now saying she probably has no more than a week left. My brother and I went over to see her and said our final goodbyes. I’m on my way home, but decided to stop overnight in NC.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> lol again……we’re supposed to fly home Wednesday.


Ian has surged ahead of hermine. Fiona just finished off swamping Nova Scotia. Can’t keep up

Breakfast/Lunch/dinner  at mellow mushroom, we enjoy the one in myrtle beach.  We ate it all up, starving Marvins.  South generally appears to have different take on pizza than me.  I enjoy MM various versions.  It’s a smaller site across from Sea world. Split a small Greek salad (mr cherry picked the various peppers), pizza for me, hoagie for the mr.

Moved over to AKV for next 6 nights    It’s so peaceful here. Nice after the last few hectic days.   Did MGM for a couple of hours, got a lot done. 

Look closely the line giraffe was hiding lol


Love how the lobby looks so different from
Night to day


----------



## Lynne G

We called it a night.  Just got back.  Was an awesome tour, all 10 houses, scare zones, great lagoon water show, and enough rest and food and drink stops, to still do 4 houses for the second time.  

Great view you have Keisha.  Yay you’ll be here for the next week like me.  

Charade, sending hugs.  I’m so sorry to hear of mom’s last week.  I’m glad you did cancel and got to say your final goodbye in person.  

Time for bed for me.  And sniff, have to take little one to go home at dinner time today.  DH said he’ll pick her up. So she will return that favor of DH, and pick me up next weekend when I come home in a night flight like her.  

Good night all.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Another quick update. Yesterday the nurse saw Mom and is now saying she probably has no more than a week left. My brother and I went over to see her and said our final goodbyes. I’m on my way home, but decided to stop overnight in NC.



I‘m so very sorry Charade.

That must have been a heartbreaking goodbye for all of you. I pray your mum is comfortable for her remaining time and hope it brings you some peace that you got to say goodbye.




keishashadow said:


> Ian has surged ahead of hermine. Fiona just finished off swamping Nova Scotia. Can’t keep up
> 
> Breakfast/Lunch/dinner  at mellow mushroom, we enjoy the one in myrtle beach.  We ate it all up, starving Marvins.  South generally appears to have different take on pizza than me.  I enjoy MM various versions.  It’s a smaller site across from Sea world. Split a small Greek salad (mr cherry picked the various peppers), pizza for me, hoagie for the mr.
> 
> Moved over to AKV for next 6 nights    It’s so peaceful here. Nice after the last few hectic days.   Did MGM for a couple of hours, got a lot done.
> 
> Look closely the line giraffe was hiding lol
> View attachment 704890
> 
> Love how the lobby looks so different from
> Night to day
> View attachment 704892



lol…..yep, will worry about it next week.

Love the pictures!! That lobby looks beautiful and yes, the lobby is impressive night and day. Glad you got a lot done yesterday. 





Had a man disbelieve we stayed a month last night…….had to get Club Staff to confirm that yes we don‘t just stay a week or two when we visit…….and it has been bliss being here for the month…….loved every second.

Surprised at how busy HHN is and how many nights it has been sold out so early. Very glad of EP, that’s the way to do horror nights for us when we go so often. 

And still have a few days left where we have some meets with friends and a surprise ahead apparently……..I’m intrigued.

Might try and get back to sleep as it’s just too early to be up……quiet day planned today but busier plans for tonight. 

Lounge opens soon, might go get some early tea……do not like the stuff in the rooms in any of the hotels, yuk…..not tea at all.

Happy Sunday


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Had a man disbelieve we stayed a month last night…….had to get Club Staff to confirm that yes we don‘t just stay a week or two when we visit…….and it has been bliss being here for the month…….loved every second.


What sort of person questions that?

We had a visitor this am. 
Cute little fellow (well, unless he’s of the poisonous variety ).  Hope he will move on down the road before we are back from pool lol


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, give him a lift back into the garden area.  Hey, least not a huge spider, Keisha.  

Odd, to question how long one stays. Why that would be questioned or asked is odd indeed.  

Just relaxing and waiting until little one wakes up.  She has to pack, then maybe whatever she wants to last do before I drop her off at dinner time.  Looks to be a chance of rain in the afternoon.  Will adjust as needed.  

Super calm Sunday to all.


----------



## Lynne G

Photos from last night:  

Great crew we had:


And some fun characters at where we snacked at La Bamba:


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> What sort of person questions that?
> 
> We had a visitor this am. View attachment 705001
> Cute little fellow (well, unless he’s of the poisonous variety ).  Hope he will move on down the road before we are back from pool lol



lol…..hope he didn’t hang around too long!

It was a man in the lounge who was announcing to everyone how long he was staying, our friends Matt and Rob said oh Carole and Tom are here for a month and mentioned how long we stayed usually……he didn’t believe them, so Club staff said yes it’s true…….lol……and it wasn’t the same rude guy from the other night…….  

Another odd person. There’s a lot of them about……..






Spent the morning with mac, it was good to catch up!! Then picked my cousin up from the airport, and now getting ready to head to SW for Sharks Grill and Howl o scream……should be fun!


----------



## schumigirl

Howl o Scream last night…………AMAZING!!!!!

We had such a fun filled evening there with Mr and Mrs Keisha…….what a wonderful experience and to be able to walk through a park not crammed elbow to elbow with folks was incredible, but it still had an electric atmosphere. 

We got many more scares than HHN, we all agreed it’s maybe not as polished as HHN……..but, the SA on the street and in the houses were tremendous. And at many points, head and shoulders above HHN. You were able to pose with them and we all loved the blood bag girls and boys again. And the Go Go girls and boys too dancing in the bars. 

Houses are fewer for sure, but they let folks through in much smaller groups so you can actually take your time and get every single scare and see so much more than you do at HHN…..and Janet and I got our fair share of scares both in and out of the houses.

We were all really impressed and for only their second year, they did amazingly well.

The “Drag Bar” was a lot of fun too. Well organised and we all enjoyed it, there were many laughs in there and drinks were decent too.

Cannot say enough how much we all loved the evening and I think we never stopped talking or laughing the whole night.

I know we crawled into bed around 12.30 last night so I know I’m up far too early again today!

Sharks Grill was excellent, food was good for all four of us and it was new to us as we had never gone to SW before so we enjoyed eating in a very different type of restaurant.

Truthfully……I think we enjoyed Howl o Scream last night more than any HHN we’ve done this year. And the company we had was the best of course…… 

Today……still to decide what we’re up to…....will think after breakfast in the Club Lounge and maybe some fizz…….


----------



## Lynne G

A Marvelous Monday today for all.  

Had some fun at HHN last night, and glad to hear Schumi and Keisha much enjoyed their SW’s horror night last night.  

Just relaxing, and my fear pass expired last night.  A deal enough for me, as went to 5 HHN nights. Still have a free night with my pass, so hoping not a rainy night Friday, and that should my last HHN night.  Have an evening flight the day after, but should be fine, checking out in time, then having some more park fun before heading back to the airport.  Today, meeting up with Patty later this morning, as she’s leaving this afternoon.  

Little one said her delayed by a half hour start flight, did arrive a half hour later than planned. DH picked her up, and since she was home by 10:30 last night, I don’t expect to hear from her today until lunchtime. She does have classes today, as the university said they still allow online classes, and her first class is closer to lunchtime. So she’s taking advantage of that online learning, until an in person graduation in a few months.  

But a very sunny morning for us, then clouds in the afternoon, and a chance of rain in the early evening.  I never make early entry.  Like have lazy starts, as I usually don’t get them on week days.  Way I tend to do vacation.  

And so, even though was hot feeling last night, and a bit crowded, even the Potter area was crowded too, but decided to do some rides, as rode gringott’s with about a 20 minute wait, same with mummy, and walked right on the ride as single rider on MIB.  Did 4 houses with each a 30 to 35 minute wait, though by the time I left around 10:30, the houses were mostly in the 60 and 70 minute wait times. Did all the scare zones, and took breaks when I felt too hot.  Like when it’s dark out in the Potter areas. As walked into Potter, heard that rumble, yep, just could not help taking those night shots:


----------



## macraven

Wow lynne!
your pictures are most excellent..


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Mac.  Maybe we could meet up one of these days if you’d like.


----------



## macraven

sounds fine for me Lynne

I fly out on Thursday (I hope!)

Have been getting info from Delta and they changed my flight to Thursday 
Not an issue except my flight leaves at 8:00 am but I was told I have to check in 3 hours prior to departure 

I just called and changed my hotel pick up time to 4:15 am

Not looking forward to that time but who would..

I assume Delta will have planes on the ground early and take off on time (8:00)
??

I depart from Orlando and land in Atlanta
No idea how that airport will handle everything but they tell me  always possible for delays 

Atlanta is my only real concern for the flight 

My connecting flight from Atlanta to Chattanooga is just a hopper and takes about 25 minutes 

Mr Mac will pick me up at Chattanooga 
It’s about a 20 minute drive to home then

RP easily did the add on night, of course price is higher now but I can live with it as I just want to make it back home

I am not a fan of Atlanta airport…….
It is similar to O’hare out of chicago which I was glad
to leave behind

When do you fly back home?


----------



## schumigirl

Sitting in Cheddars Scratch Kitchen enjoying their famous “Painkiller“ cocktail……limited to 2 per guest…….

Gorgeous!


----------



## macraven

Schumi, it looks fabulous!


----------



## Robo56

Good Monday afternoon everyone  





Lynne G said:


> Hehe, Robo, I’m like your DH, I like a good cinnamon bun too. Have fun at the fair drinking your coffee.


Enjoyed the Craft Fair. Bought some fun Halloween things. 




schumigirl said:


> Thanks Robbie, he’s much better now and so is the leg for me. Yes, the staff here are wonderful and have taken extra special care of us.
> 
> Glad you had such a wonderful stay and trip, I said to Tom I’m kinda looking forward to getting back to 10.30pm bedtimes once we’re home!



So good to hear you are both doing better.

Yes, it is definitely fun to getaway for vacation time, but always nice to return home to your own bed for sure.


schumigirl said:


> we’re supposed to fly home Wednesday.



Hope all goes well with the flight home. Hurricane Ian is supposed to be in by Wednesday or Thursday, but as with every possible hurricane you hope it blows out or downgrades before it makes landfall.


Another quick update. Yesterday the nurse saw Mom and is now saying she probably has no more than a week left. My brother and I went over to see her and said our final goodbyes. I’m on my way home, but decided to stop overnight in NC.

Charade sending continued prayers for your mom, you and your family. Getting to say goodbye is a gift. 




keishashadow said:


> Moved over to AKV for next 6 nights It’s so peaceful here. Nice after the last few hectic days. Did MGM for a couple of hours, got a lot done.


Beautiful view from your balcony. Enjoy the calm and the animals. Looks amazing. 




Lynne G said:


> We called it a night. Just got back. Was an awesome tour, all 10 houses, scare zones, great lagoon water show, and enough rest and food and drink stops, to still do 4 houses for the second time.


Great to hear the tour was a success. 




schumigirl said:


> Surprised at how busy HHN is and how many nights it has been sold out so early. Very glad of EP, that’s the way to do horror nights for us when we go so often.



I’am glad I came early and was able to enjoy HHN for a number of nights. It was definitely more busy this year.



schumigirl said:


> Had a man disbelieve we stayed a month last night…….had to get Club Staff to confirm that yes we don‘t just stay a week or two when we visit…….and it has been bliss being here for the month…….loved every second.


It’s always amazes me how people can become competitive over the littlest things. 

As long as a person is happy staying as short or as long as they want that’s all that matters. 

Being happy and celebrating life is the most important thing for sure. 

So glad to hear your trip has been blissful 




keishashadow said:


> We had a visitor this am.



That little visitor will scoot on. What amazed me is that it climbed that high for a visit on the balcony. 



Lynne G said:


> Photos from last night:
> 
> Great crew we had:


Nice photos Lynne of the tour group. 



schumigirl said:


> Howl o Scream last night…………AMAZING!!!!!


Sounded like a fun night. Glad to hear Seaworld had such a nice Halloween event. 


Little one said her delayed by a half hour start flight, did arrive a half hour later than planned. DH picked her up, and since she was home by 10:30 last night, I don’t expect to hear from her today until lunchtime. She does have classes today, as the university said they still allow online classes, and her first class is closer to lunchtime. So she’s taking advantage of that online learning, until an in person graduation in a few months.

Lynne god to hear your little got home safe.


Sitting out on screened in porch. It is 70 degrees the sun is shining and there is a pleasant breeze.

Texted with older sister who lives in Florida yesterday evening and she said the stores had gone bonkers with people stocking up ahead of hurricane Ian. I wish people would take what they think they will need and not horde. It would work out so much better. Oh well.

I have a couple of little projects to do in the garden this afternoon. 

To all the Sans family in Florida be safe and enjoy the parks and the remainder of your vacation.


----------



## Lynne G

macraven said:


> sounds fine for me Lynne
> 
> I fly out on Thursday (I hope!)
> 
> Have been getting info from Delta and they changed my flight to Thursday
> Not an issue except my flight leaves at 8:00 am but I was told I have to check in 3 hours prior to departure
> 
> I just called and changed my hotel pick up time to 4:15 am
> 
> Not looking forward to that time but who would..
> 
> I assume Delta will have planes on the ground early and take off on time (8:00)
> ??
> 
> I depart from Orlando and land in Atlanta
> No idea how that airport will handle everything but they tell me  always possible for delays
> 
> Atlanta is my only real concern for the flight
> 
> My connecting flight from Atlanta to Chattanooga is just a hopper and takes about 25 minutes
> 
> Mr Mac will pick me up at Chattanooga
> It’s about a 20 minute drive to home then
> 
> RP easily did the add on night, of course price is higher now but I can live with it as I just want to make it back home
> 
> I am not a fan of Atlanta airport…….
> It is similar to O’hare out of chicago which I was glad
> to leave behind
> 
> When do you fly back home?


I fly home Saturday night.  I guess will keep watch as to my flight taking off at that time and day.


----------



## Lynne G

Monday afternoon, would you say low crowds this time of year?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I blinked and it was almost Monday afternoon, and my morning tea is gone and the paper shuffle has commenced  

Enjoyed my weekend.  I puttered, cleaned a few corners and relaxed on Saturday.  Yesterday, we got out for probably our last fishing expedition for the year.  Momma had fun and caught lots of fish.  We even caught a couple that were big enough to keep (as we have regulations of size limits or else there would be ZERO fish left in the lakes) We had a good fish fry last night for supper.

Nothing else much to report here.   Life is hum drum and rolling along.  And I'm ok with that   .  Next month will be busy again with our Thanksgiving, helping dd to paint their new place, then help them move in.   So I will be a busy momma in October.  



Charade67 said:


> Another quick update. Yesterday the nurse saw Mom and is now saying she probably has no more than a week left. My brother and I went over to see her and said our final goodbyes. I’m on my way home, but decided to stop overnight in NC.


I am sending you many tight hugs as your mom transitions over.  


schumigirl said:


> Howl o Scream last night…………AMAZING!!!!!


I am glad you enjoyed it so much!  I can't wait to hear all the details of it in your trip report!


Lynne G said:


> And so, even though was hot feeling last night, and a bit crowded, even the Potter area was crowded too, but decided to do some rides, as rode gringott’s with about a 20 minute wait, same with mummy, and walked right on the ride as single rider on MIB. Did 4 houses with each a 30 to 35 minute wait, though by the time I left around 10:30, the houses were mostly in the 60 and 70 minute wait times. Did all the scare zones, and took breaks when I felt too hot. Like when it’s dark out in the Potter areas. As walked into Potter, heard that rumble,


OOOOOO  amazing picture.  


macraven said:


> Have been getting info from Delta and they changed my flight to Thursday
> Not an issue except my flight leaves at 8:00 am but I was told I have to check in 3 hours prior to departure


I am praying for all of you in the path of the hurricane.  Hopefully it looses power.  I hope your flights are not delayed too much.  


Robo56 said:


> Texted with older sister who lives in Florida yesterday evening and she said the stores had gone bonkers with people stocking up ahead of hurricane Ian. I wish people would take what they think they will need and not horde. It would work out so much better. Oh well.


I can't even image how people would react here to something like that.  It is human nature to do exactly what they are doing - sadly others don't get enough to help them.  Crossing my fingers for everyone in the path that it looses steam.  

Well, I should do more shredding.  I have a massive box to get through and hopefully I don't burn out the shredder lol. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

Just for anyone interested, BGT is closed Wednesday and Thursday.  Any tickets that would have been used those two days can be used up to and including 12/31/2022.  

Had a nice meet up with Patty before she flew home today.  

I’m really hoping my flight goes when it is scheduled. 

Hope all have a good night’s sleep.


----------



## macraven

sweet dreams


----------



## macraven

Lynne are you in the park?

I sent you a note and my guess it did not go through 

Started to think it’s the internet in the hotel that is my issue


----------



## Lynne G

On a boat waiting to go.  Lots of people on with me. Taco Tuesday here.  Hehe, will take that taco truck picture in a few minutes.


----------



## Lynne G

See it is Taco Tuesday!   

Very muggy and hot even though overcast.  Still have my hat and sunglasses, though keep taking those shades off and on.  Mac, I’m at the tables facing that lard lad donut guy.  

Interesting Disney has said closed Wednesday.  Universal has said nothing, though my boat captain said sometime later tonight they will be securing the boats.  So I don’t mind walking, though he did say buses are available.  Um, no.  I’d much rather walk.  Am having an early dinner in City Walk with friends.  So I think I will be fine.  Eh, if I need to stay in my room tomorrow, there are much more worse things in life.  I have food, drink and tv and phone.  I won’t be bored.  I hope all the that hurricane path stay safe and hope homes are okay.


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, got again as I entered.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Interesting Disney has said closed Wednesday.


Nope, still open other than TLagoon & 


We cancelled our mnsshp yesterday for tonight. In MK today it’s busy. Will leave this afternoon & grab a couple of hoagies from Publix.  Did book boma for breakfast next 2 days to fuel
Up early!

Current Airport info  



Would like to think our very late flight out Friday will be good to go.  If not, another day in paradise lol


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Nope, still open other than TLagoon &
> View attachment 705693
> 
> We cancelled our mnsshp yesterday for tonight. In MK today it’s busy. Will leave this afternoon & grab a couple of hoagies from Publix.  Did book boma for breakfast next 2 days to fuel
> Up early!
> 
> Current Airport info
> 
> View attachment 705704
> 
> Would like to think our very late flight out Friday will be good to go.  If not, another day in paradise lol



I was just about to reply to your email, internet is patchy here today.

Spent the morning with the help of concierge calling VA and changing our flights out as we thought the airport would be closing. And we have our accommodation sorted here at RP too.

We now fly out next Tuesday,……….woohooo!!

But, we took the rental car back today to save us travelling tomorrow, the airport is a zoo!

Pools closing from 2pm today and will be closed Wednesday and Thursday.

Sitting in the hotel enjoying a light lunch now, it all works out in the end……..


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well...it's taco Tuesday!!!!  No tacos for me today though.  Might be more of a chicken burrito bowl tonight.  We will see what today holds.  The forecast if amazing 26C - or 80F  when we would only normally get 15C or 60F.  So I'll take that allllllllllllll day!

I keep checking my phone to see the weather in Orlando and area.  I am hoping that all of you stay safe.  Fiona certainly knocked eastern Canada out in spots. 

Last night, I ran out to Costco to pick up a few things for the week.  I'll be able to make due with what I have at home for the rest of the week.  No grocery store stop this week.  The joys of Costco!!!!

I did take Dumber out for a quick walk last night.  He is getting better at walking.  He's a smart dog (probably too smart) but his impulse control   but they are both doing good. 



Lynne G said:


> Hehe, got again as I entered.


I hope that happens on our trip with the boys!!!!  That will blow their minds!!!!!!!!!!!  Crossing my fingers for early February - or I think we will wait until after Easter break.  I won't go again when it was sooooooooooooo crazy busy.  We will be planning soon...as we have expiring vouchers for flights we need to lock into place.  Then the count down will be on!!!!  



keishashadow said:


> Would like to think our very late flight out Friday will be good to go. If not, another day in paradise lol


I could think of worse places to be stuck in and have to spend an extra day(s) 


schumigirl said:


> We now fly out next Tuesday,……….woohooo!!
> 
> But, we took the rental car back today to save us travelling tomorrow, the airport is a zoo!


Yay!!!  A few extra days 

Well, I should shuffle more papers.  Our internal platform we use in seriously lagging today and is creating more frustration than usual   Good thing it's almost lunch.  Hopefully there will be an email from IT saying they have fixed it.  

Have a great day everyone.  I'll keep sending out positive vibes that everyone stays safe!


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks for the info Keisha.  Stay safe.  Sorry no party tonight.


----------



## schumigirl

Managed to get to the laundry before the hordes descended…….

Parks now closed next two days, thought they might have announced it earlier than they did as it was no secret. 

Internet has been all over the place today here. Managed to chat to Kyle, but FaceTime kept breaking up……we did get a good catch up though.


Thanks Pumpkin…….we’ll make the most of it and enjoy the extra few days once this passes. Glad you had some good weather.


----------



## Lynne G

Ugh SF’s internet is not even working.  

Pool was closed when I got back at 3:30, all chairs were removed.  

Wonder if Disney will close like Universal.  

Going to City Walk to enjoy dinner, then buying what my kid wanted before I go back to hunker down.  

Talked to guys leaving tonight.  I said good thing to get out of dodge now.


----------



## Lynne G

Pictures from today.  Going back for more fun soon.  Though did put my one time use poncho in my bag.


----------



## keishashadow

The relocated campground here in MK parking lot. God help them if the winds pick up eek 

WDW officially closed weds & Thurs 

Mnsshp was ramping up As we left. No way would I be roaming outside tonight

They are issuing refunds etc for party tix now or exchanges.  Assume vouchers for unused tix. U will probably do the same


----------



## Lynne G

Had a very nice dinner, then went to IOA, did Spiderman, Kong, Trolley, One Fish, and Cat, before leaving.  Boats still running, and started raining enough, pulled out my poncho.  Was sweaty in that poncho, but it did its job.  

Took some pictures as I roamed:


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, why put those mobile homes in an open parking lot?  Odd, to say least, when winds at the right way can make them airborne.  Hope you are doing well, Keisha.  

Those in the hurricane areas, please stay safe, and hope all property is okay.  

Still no internet here at SF.  Annoying, but at least my phone has a two bar no internet connection.


----------



## Robo56

Good Tuesday evening everyone.




schumigirl said:


> in Cheddars Scratch Kitchen enjoying their famous “Painkiller“ cocktail……limited to 2 per guest…….


Drink looks good. Looks like toasted coconut and Pineapple one the glass.




Lynne G said:


> Monday afternoon, would you say low crowds this time of year.


Wow…..That is a big crowd of people in Diagon Alley.




schumigirl said:


> Spent the morning with the help of concierge calling VA and changing our flights out as we thought the airport would be closing. And we have our accommodation sorted here at RP too.



Good to hear you were able to get things taken care of.



schumigirl said:


> We now fly out next Tuesday,……….woohooo!!


Not good to have to rearrange things do to bad weather, but woot to longer vacation.




schumigirl said:


> Parks now closed next two days, thought they might have announced it earlier than they did as it was no secret.


I saw that. Also saw a photo someone took of Universal disassembling the HHN food stands today



keishashadow said:


> The relocated campground here in MK parking lot. God help them if the winds pick up eek
> 
> WDW officially closed weds & Thurs
> 
> Mnsshp was ramping up As we left. No way would I be roaming outside tonight
> 
> They are issuing refunds etc for party tix now or exchanges. Assume vouchers for unused tix. U will probably do the same


Those mobile trailers need straps with concrete imbedded tie down bars if winds are going to be as bad as they say. Pretty scary.

Talk to older sister and they are ready to hunker done. They have the generator ready and food and supplies. WInd is not only a concern but flooding is a a big issue with the ground being saturated with all the rain that has been going on.

Also when water ways and Creeks overflow then the reptiles that hide out in those areas are flushed out and that is a danger.

Prayers to all…….Lets pray that Ian looses strength before it makes landfall.


On another more cheerful note. I watched little J today and it was his actual 3rd birthday. His party is this weekend. We did some shopping at Target. I put him down out of the cart seat and he picked out some birthday presents. He is my little shopping buddy.





I showed him these birthday pictures and he liked them.


I brought Little J back one of the large Minion Fart Blasters in July when I was at Universal.

When I watched him last Wednesday we went on trip to Target and guess what he wanted to bring with him. He laughs and says tooted every time he fires the blaster. We merrily tooted through Target with a few raised eyebrows and lots of laughter. Always treasure spending time with my little Sweet great-nephew.


----------



## Lynne G

How sweet, Robo to spend time with J, and a very happy 3rd birthday to J.  

Ugh still no internet. Oh well.  What can you do. Glad Schumi got all settled to stay a few more days.  

So quiet, but that’s fine with me.


----------



## Charade67

Quick post. I see that the parks will closing in anticipation of the hurricane. Everyone please stay safe and check in if you can.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Sitting in Cheddars Scratch Kitchen enjoying their famous “Painkiller“ cocktail……limited to 2 per guest…….
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> View attachment 705438


Lol I’ve enjoyed those sans coconut flakes.  Never had a bad drink at cheddars 

The rum punch at millers tonight went down well enough too. I had already sampled it, long day & all lol 

Was not a fan of the new entree of dumplings & ‘tenderloin’.  I know sirloin when I chew it 




Lynne G said:


> Still no internet here at SF. Annoying, but at least my phone has a two bar no internet connection.


That’s weird. I’m using my data on ATT as not a big fan of public internet due to perceived security concerns.  Have solid 3 bars, thankfully.

Plan on keeping my two phone chargers fully fired up even tho I hope they have ample generators here


Robo56 said:


> Also when water ways and Creeks overflow then the reptiles that had out in those areas are flushed out and that is a danger.


I couldn’t help but notice the drainage ditch on sherbeth rd was already full of water as we driving to Publix and millers. Figure the road will be covered by morning with lots of water & creepy crawlers ugh


Robo56 said:


> On another more cheerful note. I watched little J today and it was his actual 3rd birthday.


That’s sweet. Fire away in the fart gun lol


----------



## macraven

macraven said:


> sounds fine for me Lynne
> 
> I fly out on Thursday (I hope!)
> 
> Have been getting info from Delta and they changed my flight to Thursday
> Not an issue except my flight leaves at 8:00 am but I was told I have to check in 3 hours prior to departure
> 
> I just called and changed my hotel pick up time to 4:15 am
> 
> Not looking forward to that time but who would..
> 
> I assume Delta will have planes on the ground early and take off on time (8:00)
> ??
> 
> I depart from Orlando and land in Atlanta
> No idea how that airport will handle everything but they tell me  always possible for delays
> 
> Atlanta is my only real concern for the flight
> 
> My connecting flight from Atlanta to Chattanooga is just a hopper and takes about 25 minutes
> 
> Mr Mac will pick me up at Chattanooga
> It’s about a 20 minute drive to home then
> 
> RP easily did the add on night, of course price is higher now but I can live with it as I just want to make it back home
> 
> I am not a fan of Atlanta airport…….
> It is similar to O’hare out of chicago which I was glad
> to leave behind
> 
> When do you fly back home?


came back for an update
Thursday departure changed to a friday departing 

who knows if a friday departure will really be a saturday 

inquiring minds, wants to know… maybe…


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Tuesday evening everyone.
> View attachment 705825
> 
> 
> Drink looks good. Looks like toasted coconut and Pineapple one the glass.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow…..That is a big crowd of people in Diagon Alley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear you were able to get things taken care of.
> 
> 
> Not good to have to rearrange things do to bad weather, but woot to longer vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that. Also saw a photo someone took of Universal disassembling the HHN food stands today
> 
> 
> Those mobile trailers need straps with concrete imbedded tie down bars if winds are going to be as bad as they say. Pretty scary.
> 
> Talk to older sister and they are ready to hunker done. They have the generator ready and food and supplies. WInd is not only a concern but flooding is a a big issue with the ground being saturated with all the rain that has been going on.
> 
> Also when water ways and Creeks overflow then the reptiles that hide out in those areas are flushed out and that is a danger.
> 
> Prayers to all…….Lets pray that Ian looses strength before it makes landfall.
> 
> 
> On another more cheerful note. I watched little J today and it was his actual 3rd birthday. His party is this weekend. We did some shopping at Target. I put him down out of the cart seat and he picked out some birthday presents. He is my little shopping buddy.
> 
> View attachment 705792
> 
> View attachment 705793
> 
> I showed him these birthday pictures and he liked them.
> 
> 
> I brought Little J back one of the large Minion Fart Blasters in July when I was at Universal.
> 
> When I watched him last Wednesday we went on trip to Target and guess what he wanted to bring with him. He laughs and says tooted every time he fires the blaster. We merrily tooted through Target with a few raised eyebrows and lots of laughter. Always treasure spending time with my little Sweet great-nephew.



Yep, toasted coconut and pineapple. It was similar to a Pina Colada only it’s supposed to be incredibly strong……..er, not as strong as I expected, but still nice.

Glad the little one had a lovely birthday…..cant believe he’s 3 already……how’d that happen!!

We’ll certainly make the most of the extra time once this storm passes, but we do feel incredibly grateful it was easy to change and of course the hotel have been wonderful.

Hope things are good where you are Robbie.



Charade67 said:


> Quick post. I see that the parks will closing in anticipation of the hurricane. Everyone please stay safe and check in if you can.




Certainly will. There was an issue with the internet all over yesterday, but seems to have been sorted now.

Continued good wishes.



keishashadow said:


> Lol I’ve enjoyed those sans coconut flakes.  Never had a bad drink at cheddars
> 
> The rum punch at millers tonight went down well enough too. I had already sampled it, long day & all lol
> 
> Was not a fan of the new entree of dumplings & ‘tenderloin’.  I know sirloin when I chew it
> 
> View attachment 705880
> 
> That’s weird. I’m using my data on ATT as not a big fan of public internet due to perceived security concerns.  Have solid 3 bars, thankfully.
> 
> Plan on keeping my two phone chargers fully fired up even tho I hope they have ample generators here
> 
> I couldn’t help but notice the drainage ditch on sherbeth rd was already full of water as we driving to Publix and millers. Figure the road will be covered by morning with lots of water & creepy crawlers ugh
> 
> That’s sweet. Fire away in the fart gun lol




lol……it was very nice……felt like a real ”Sue Ellen” lush when I said it wasn’t strong……lol…..

Big difference in both cuts, don’t like when they pass off something as something else. Sounds a nice idea for an entree though. Love the picture…….

Yes, have a cosy couple of days…….




macraven said:


> came back for an update
> Thursday departure changed to a friday departing
> 
> who knows if a friday departure will really be a saturday
> 
> inquiring minds, wants to know… maybe…



We took our rental car back yesterday and the airport was a madhouse…..never seen such a busy rental car return area ever.



It’s a weird feeling knowing we should be going home today but changing rooms instead.

We said we didn’t mind what room we move to considering the circumstances, but think it’s still a King Suite and maybe even another tower which isn’t an issue at all. Times like this we‘re just happy they could accommodate us.

Had a lovely evening in Strong Water last night. We were spoiled with a special menu Chef Carlos had created for us…..a belated 30th Anniversary meal.

It was beautiful.

Just a little spoiler……..











We were incredibly touched they had gone to such an effort for us and Chef Carlos is amazing. He created the whole menu just for us.

They are such an incredible group of people who mean the world to us.

We we’re completely blown away by the meal and just the fact they did it all for us.

Today, we move rooms then watch and wait for Ian to pass.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh a 5am noise blast on my phone as to note tornado warnings issued for the next 8 hours. Eh, as long as hotel has power, but really, I’m safe, and that’s all I ask for.

But today, it’s a Wednesday, and camel is here:

Aw, even in this hurricane rainy weather, camel is here to remind all that as we get over this hump of a day, looking forward to Friday is that much closer.  And hoping this Friday means where I am is back to routine with no damage.  I hope both Mac and Keisha do fly home Friday, as hope airport reopens as stated on Friday.

And so, with rainy weather or not, this early bird has been awake since that phone note.  So just relaxing and watching tv, though more for background noise.  Have both food and drink in my room, so lazy day for sure.  And that’s okay.  My time here, has been when I just want to relax and have some fun.  And I have certainly done that up to today.  And hope to do last of my fun Friday and Saturday, where I leave Saturday night.  I hope my flight goes as planned.

So, hope everyone stays safe today, and hope all weather this storm successfully.

And thank you to all the hotel workers that are at work today, in the hotels in the hurricane hit areas, including mine.

Good morning homies.  Weather? 74 degrees out and raining.  And with all that rain to fall today, not a warm feeling day, with 78 degrees the high.  Sunrise is to be about a half hour from now.  Maybe then I’ll take a peak out my window.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> who knows if a friday departure will really be a saturday
> 
> inquiring minds, wants to know… maybe…


I’ve not had a cancellation on our late Friday flight out. Only other NS crack of dawn on Saturday.  Not much difference as to odds in my mind. 

Playing it by ear, up to the fates 


schumigirl said:


> was very nice……felt like a real ”Sue Ellen” lush


If u want a strong one need to get a floater there.  Drinks at millers pretty much the same sort 


schumigirl said:


> We were incredibly touched they had gone to such an effort for us and Chef Carlos is amazing. He created the whole menu just for us.


That is unheard of, very sweeet

Hoping our res is honored for breakfast im starving despite having a raging cold.  Snorfel

Today’s activity on tap so far is the gym and finding the closest laundry. It’s been decades since I did it on vacation lol


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I’ve not had a cancellation on our late Friday flight out. Only other NS crack of dawn on Saturday.  Not much difference as to odds in my mind.
> 
> Playing it by ear, up to the fates
> 
> If u want a strong one need to get a floater there.  Drinks at millers pretty much the same sort
> 
> That is unheard of, very sweeet
> 
> Hoping our res is honored for breakfast im starving despite having a raging cold.  Snorfel
> 
> Today’s activity on tap so far is the gym and finding the closest laundry. It’s been decades since I did it on vacation lol



Hope you enjoyed breakfast! I still get hungry with a cold.

It was wonderful Janet, we were completely stunned when we saw what we had created for us, Chef Carlos had worked on the menu till it was perfect. He is a genius. Yes, there were a few tears……..of happiness of course.

Might get to the Ale House now we have extra nights…….we like a good cocktail or three…….




Winds are slowly picking up, rain is on but not dreadful yet and the highway is not as busy as it usually is.

They’ve asked we not leave property after 10am which I can easily follow that…..

Plan to hang around our new room or Club Lounge today……feels cosy though…….


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you feel better soon, Keisha, and find that laundry.  

As confirmed this morning, their internet is  down and no idea when will be fixed.  

Ooh some how, I guess I now get 4 and 5 bars on my phone.  

Very noisy in the hotel lobby areas.


----------



## Lynne G

Brought a character around in the lobby:


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's that hump day...and the weekend is in sight now   

Woke up to a crisp fall morning.  As I was heading to work, the skies were a magnificent pink and orange.  If there is one thing about living where we do - we have amazing sunrise and sunsets.  

Nothing much else to report here.  Weather is beautiful!  I am actually scared.  We as a family at supper last night were talking and remarking about the amazing weather we have had...and because we have had such an amazing August and September now (especially September) it makes me scared we are going to have a long cold winter.  It will come back to bite us in the b&tt.  



Robo56 said:


> On another more cheerful note. I watched little J today and it was his actual 3rd birthday. His party is this weekend. We did some shopping at Target. I put him down out of the cart seat and he picked out some birthday presents. He is my little shopping buddy.


Happy birthday little J!!!!  


Robo56 said:


> When I watched him last Wednesday we went on trip to Target and guess what he wanted to bring with him. He laughs and says tooted every time he fires the blaster. We merrily tooted through Target with a few raised eyebrows and lots of laughter. Always treasure spending time with my little Sweet great-nephew.


That is tooooooo funny.  Really...people raised an eyebrow.  I always comment really loud " how sad and lonely some people must be are if they have to constantly look down on others"  I would rather see people out with their happy kids rather than them yelling at them because they are being horrible crotch goblins with no manners or respect for others.  


schumigirl said:


> We were incredibly touched they had gone to such an effort for us and Chef Carlos is amazing. He created the whole menu just for us.
> 
> They are such an incredible group of people who mean the world to us.
> 
> We we’re completely blown away by the meal and just the fact they did it all for us.
> 
> Today, we move rooms then watch and wait for Ian to pass.


that's amazing!!!!!!  


Lynne G said:


> But today, it’s a Wednesday, and camel is here:


And an appropriately dressed one at that!  I hope you don't get too many phone warnings of tornadoes in the area.  That is scary


keishashadow said:


> Hoping our res is honored for breakfast im starving despite having a raging cold. Snorfel
> 
> Today’s activity on tap so far is the gym and finding the closest laundry. It’s been decades since I did it on vacation lol


I hope your cold doesn't last too long.  

Well, I should try to get some papers shuffled around.  

I hope everyone stays safe while riding out this crazy hurricane barreling in.  Hopefully it doesn't stall and stay in place and keeps moving up the coast.   I'm still watching all weather updates for all of you and sending tight hugs are you hunker down.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Hope you enjoyed breakfast! I still get hungry with a cold


Yes, usually ravenous with one lol.   Was delicious


Yes, we are indeed on a wild ride lol.  

Hope the thatched roof holds up


Yes, people are in the pool

And the hapless wilderbeasties (you watch enough nature programs, know what their typical fate is in the circle of life) have been out taking one for the team


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's that hump day...and the weekend is in sight now
> 
> Woke up to a crisp fall morning.  As I was heading to work, the skies were a magnificent pink and orange.  If there is one thing about living where we do - we have amazing sunrise and sunsets.
> 
> Nothing much else to report here.  Weather is beautiful!  I am actually scared.  We as a family at supper last night were talking and remarking about the amazing weather we have had...and because we have had such an amazing August and September now (especially September) it makes me scared we are going to have a long cold winter.  It will come back to bite us in the b&tt.
> 
> 
> Happy birthday little J!!!!
> 
> That is tooooooo funny.  Really...people raised an eyebrow.  I always comment really loud " how sad and lonely some people must be are if they have to constantly look down on others"  I would rather see people out with their happy kids rather than them yelling at them because they are being horrible crotch goblins with no manners or respect for others.
> 
> that's amazing!!!!!!
> 
> And an appropriately dressed one at that!  I hope you don't get too many phone warnings of tornadoes in the area.  That is scary
> 
> I hope your cold doesn't last too long.
> 
> Well, I should try to get some papers shuffled around.
> 
> I hope everyone stays safe while riding out this crazy hurricane barreling in.  Hopefully it doesn't stall and stay in place and keeps moving up the coast.   I'm still watching all weather updates for all of you and sending tight hugs are you hunker down.




Glad you have such good weather, but yes, it doesn’t bode well for a good winter!

Thanks, yes, it was amazing.

Yes, rude people have no place in my group of friends or my life generally……no need for it.

Have a great few days.




keishashadow said:


> Yes, usually ravenous with one lol.   Was delicious
> View attachment 706072View attachment 706073
> 
> Yes, we are indeed on a wild ride lol.
> 
> Hope the thatched roof holds up
> View attachment 706074
> 
> Yes, people are in the pool
> View attachment 706075
> And the hapless wilderbeasties (you watch enough nature programs, know what their typical fate is in the circle of life) have been out taking one for the team
> View attachment 706076



OMG!!! Not a big breakfast person here, but that looks gorgeous!

You do know how to choose breakfast items! Hope you’re feeling better after that little feast.




All checked into our new room, another King Suite so we have space.

Back in Club Lounge and awaiting flatbreads and soup from Jake‘s for lunch. There’s a really good vibe around the place right now which is nice. 

Trying not to eat the snacks that have been put out for usual lunch offerings, but I’m quite peckish apparently now.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Papers are shuffled....nothing is currently on my desk.  Not sure what else to do this morning.  My to-go cup of tea must have had a hole in it...it went down really fast today for some reason.  I think it's time to start brewing some during the day now too.  Hoping to find something to keep busy today.  



keishashadow said:


> Yes, usually ravenous with one lol. Was delicious


That looked delicious.  That view of the wildlife 


schumigirl said:


> All checked into our new room, another King Suite so we have space.
> 
> Back in Club Lounge and awaiting flatbreads and soup from Jake‘s for lunch. There’s a really good vibe around the place right now which is nice.


It's great you're settled into the new room.  Enjoy your lounge time!

Off to see what else I can find.  Seems I might have to pull my e-reader out of my purse.


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, where do I pick up the indoor path from Sapphire to RPR, I forget?


----------



## Lynne G

In RPR now, sorry to bother you, Schumi.  Found and remembered how I did it.  

Lots of characters and things to do for kids in both hotels’ ballrooms.  



Including this guy in RPR’s.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Hope everyone is doing alright.  I'm seeing some scary stuff...from the west to east coasts.of Florida.  

Sending prayers to all of you


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Papers are shuffled....nothing is currently on my desk.  Not sure what else to do this morning.  My to-go cup of tea must have had a hole in it...it went down really fast today for some reason.  I think it's time to start brewing some during the day now too.  Hoping to find something to keep busy today.
> 
> 
> That looked delicious.  That view of the wildlife
> 
> It's great you're settled into the new room.  Enjoy your lounge time!
> 
> Off to see what else I can find.  Seems I might have to pull my e-reader out of my purse.



I do enjoy a real cup of tea…….stuff over here is fine, but it’s not real tea.

Yep, new suite is just dandy…….and love that Club Lounge.

Hope you enjoy a good read.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Hope everyone is doing alright.  I'm seeing some scary stuff...from the west to east coasts.of Florida.
> 
> Sending prayers to all of you



Doesn’t seem so bad just yet in Orlando. Very windy and raining, had some thunder and lightning as we were eating dinner, but passed quickly.




Enjoyed dinner with Matt and Rob tonight in Orchids lounge, it was beautiful.

And nice to chat to @AlostPrincess again……have met her several times in the lounge with her family and she is lovely, nice family too.

Bed soon, then we’ll see what tomorrow brings………doubt we’ll go far again…….but ready for bed now after a lovely evening.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope all have a good night sleep, and hope this hurricane passes by us quickly, so all goes back to routine soon.


----------



## macraven

Once again I have been screaming over losing a flight home…

Tonight has been the third time I have had to change my flights and rebook in the last 24 hours
It’s midnight now and hope there are no more cancellations 

My last text from the airline lists, I do have seats for flights returning home on Friday 
not idea schedule but will take anything in order to get home
I have my fingers crossed I don’t get stuck in Atlanta due to weather 

Since the parks are now closed not sure what i will do the next two days 
Probably wander in the hotel or watch tv

Hopefully i won’t be juggling flight changes again!!

Had a great dinner at Islands early evening 
Had the special September days meal

Server forgot my dessert as place was packed
and I didn’t think about it until after I paid my bill

For the homies that are at the hotels, anyone want to do card games tomorrow?
Or should I ask does anyone have a deck of cards?


----------



## buckeev

macraven said:


> Once again I have been screaming over losing a flight home…
> 
> Tonight has been the third time I have had to change my flights and rebook in the last 24 hours
> It’s midnight now and hope there are no more cancellations
> 
> My last text from the airline lists, I do have seats for flights returning home on Friday
> not idea schedule but will take anything in order to get home
> I have my fingers crossed I don’t get stuck in Atlanta due to weather
> 
> Since the parks are now closed not sure what i will do the next two days
> Probably wander in the hotel or watch tv
> 
> Hopefully i won’t be juggling flight changes again!!
> 
> Had a great dinner at Islands early evening
> Had the special September days meal
> 
> Server forgot my dessert as place was packed
> and I didn’t think about it until after I paid my bill
> 
> For the homies that are at the hotels, anyone want to do card games tomorrow?
> Or should I ask does anyone have a deck of cards?


STAY SAFE!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh other than flooding warnings, looks like that hurricane will be gone by later this afternoon.  Then those coming next week it’s predicted to be a full week of sunny days.  

Oh no Mac, when are you leaving now?

Keisha, unless the airport cannot open tomorrow, the day should be clear and sunny.  I hope your evening flight goes as planned.  

Yeah, still that early bird, watching the rain pouring down from my window.  Sipping tea, and trying to be quiet for my neighboring rooms, but have the tv on. 

I will say, the hotels tried hard to provide entertainment.  Nice they opened some of the meeting rooms, and provided free access to characters and I saw they had games and crayon drawings and other crafts, while for mostly kids, was still fun to see. And stores, quick service, bars and restaurants we open and serving their normal hours.  

Phone just flashed the flooding should end in an hour, but the flood watch is for all day.  That rain has to go somewhere before the air and earth sucks it up.  That’s good, as while said to be very windy by dinner time, that will be a drying time.  I’ll say the parks will open on Friday, but maybe a later start, like 10 or 11 am.  I do expect, that unless damage is found enough not not open.  But I also think HHN will restart tomorrow night. To be a gloriously sunny 80 degree Friday.  

I hope those in that flooding along the coast and that whole area around the Tampa extended area, have all that stayed, are all safe. Many will return to soaked homes.  At least the storm is gone for them.  I pray we hear no loss of life, and hope the flooding goes down fast.  

For those wanting to go out, I don’t think safe until later today.  Sure roads around here may be full of water, in parts, as the rain has been steady, though a few breaks, for over a day.  This was a monster storm, so large as seen from the space station.  

While it messed with the end of my stay, I am very thankful I am safe, and have electricity, and access to food and drink without leaving the building. 

And as it’s a Thirsty Thursday, hope all enjoy a drink, water or other to raise a glass to celebrate that tomorrow is a Friday. Woot to that.  

Good Thursday morning.


----------



## macraven

Lynne, my flight is tomorrow 
I will check in later today

I am thinking to check in 3 hours out to be on the safe side 
Have no idea if that is stupid on my part.
What do you think?

I used ODC the other day to Walgreens to get medicine pick up
I ran out of meds as my stay here was extended 
I set up with them for tomorrow’s transportation and feel all will go smooth 

I am now people watching in the lobby…
Just maybe a handful of guests, well 3 peeps sitting in the lobby now talking on their phones 

What is every one up to today?

Open house in my room….
come on over and we will watch the trees and bushes sway… lol


----------



## Lynne G

Sitting in the lobby as room needs its service.  No issue with that.  Watched news, I4 and turnpike have flooded parts, turnpike is closed, and parts of I4 are closed.  Hope all is cleared by Friday morning.  Think that will also be when airport may reopen, when all can get there. 



Wow, outside path to RPR is underwater, the whole stretch I can see from where it starts to curve and as far as I can see.  Looks up to about up to half of the fence. 

So all, stay safe today. 

Mac, good you are still flight scheduled, and got your meds.  Relax, it’s a good day to do so. 

Ooh I smell coffee.  Eh, I have my bottle of soda to sip on.  Very noisy and lots of people in my lobby.  Also met a nice couple from NJ.


----------



## macraven

Well.. I won’t know until 11:15 today if my flight is on 
guest services tells me 

They will be able to confirm it but later
I am sure it will work out fine

Think I will wander around in the hotel area then check out what to do for lunch


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

Major Blvd. flooding including some vehicles. 
JPRA had a hole ripped out of the side.


https://***********************.com...niversal-orlando-resort-during-hurricane-ian/


----------



## schumigirl

AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> Major Blvd. flooding including some vehicles.
> JPRA had a hole ripped out of the side.
> 
> 
> https://***********************.com...niversal-orlando-resort-during-hurricane-ian/



We saw images of JP this morning, huge chunk out of the side!

Flooding is an issue for sure.

Planning on going out for lunch with friends today, been in a hurricane we can still make our plans……


----------



## keishashadow

Carole - Loews has no mandatory lock down?  Off as they did during Matthew.  we had opposite experience last night .  I took a video of the sound the wind started to make at 9 pm. It was quite unsettling.  Only got worse. Difficult to sleep thru that sort of thing

Wild & wooly night here. On top floor, easily could hear many thumps until 6 am.  Haven’t seen any trees down on our Savannah here. A few new ponds from all the rain as ground already saturated, will take time for the storm to be absorbed here

Swan & dolphin had flooding majority outside entry ways

Most highways have submerged areas, esp on on ramps. Much debris about as observed from news reports.

Most here are quite cozy in our tourist bubble. Many thanks to our hosts!  Nice to be dry & safe with backup generators if needed to keep things humming   Many locals here are without power and those on west coast in absolutely dire straits

WDW hasn’t lifted the hotel guest lockdown in place. Im absolutely Good with it.  Think In addition to removal of debris from parks, many employees who live out near Sanford & beyond May still have issues with transportation.  Need to play it by ear. 

Authorities are urging all to not go out today to keep streets clear for emergencies & those who need to repair downed electric lines, lights & clear the roads to get back to normalcy

Ironic how so many puerto ricans left their island (where 45% still haven’t their power restored from their last big Hurricane event) for Orlando.  At least here things are generally put right in a much more timely basis

SWA doesn’t seem to have any flights departing from MCO tomorrow before 3:30 pm at this point.  Yesterday evening they did have AM ones still on schedule. Will keep a very close eye on mine & reschedule to Saturday if cancelled 



Lynne G said:


> Keisha, unless the airport cannot open tomorrow, the day should be clear and sunny. I hope your evening flight goes as planned.


Thanks, me too. If not, just gotta roll with it. If not, another day in paradise. Actually, cannot wait to see Orlando in my rear view mirror. Lol


macraven said:


> am thinking to check in 3 hours out to be on the safe side


See above, ck to see if flight is cancelled up to
The point it’s time to leave for airport


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well, I'm extremely glad to hear you all weathered the storm well.  It is great to see the hotels taking (not that they wouldn't) such great care of their guests.  And to those who stay to work instead of going to be with their families at home  I don't know if I would want to see my dh or kids out working while that was happening.  As dh and boys are blue collar tradesmen - they would be out working...and I don't know how I would feel about it.  Kudos to all those who do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well, I should start the daily paper shuffle.  My tea is delicious and I am thinking I am going to need another one.  It's cool in the office today - and it's keeping my hands warm.

Stay safe everyone..  It was good to see all the check-ins and chatter!


----------



## Lynne G

Well to be fair, Keisha, was shocked to see two of WDW hotels opened their pools in Wednesday. Here, they were shut down at 2 pm on Wednesday.  Very much hope you have clear roads and be on your Friday night flight.  

 I saw some locals checking out today.  I guess they feel like they have to go home.  Heard Patty’s house is okay, hope Robo’s is too. I have a family member have a home in Sarasota. Local friend said home has some flooding, but looks okay, and is still there.  Good news, I hope for all people having a home or renting one in the path of the hurricane.  Also heard Patty’s TM son is okay where he rents. So keep that good news coming. 

Eek to JP damage, though.  Saw a Tampa hospital have roof blown away, and all had to be wished to two of the four floors having 5 or more feet of water.  What a scary time for the patients and medical staff.


----------



## Robo56

Good Morning everyone.








schumigirl said:


> We’ll certainly make the most of the extra time once this storm passes, but we do feel incredibly grateful it was easy to change and of course the hotel have been wonderful.
> 
> Hope things are good where you are Robbie.



We are doing good here Carole. Thank you for asking, it is so kind of you.

I have great respect and admiration for all the staff at the resorts they always go above and beyond. They are truly special. I’am so glad to hear they were able to get your new arrangements sorted.



schumigirl said:


> Had a lovely evening in Strong Water last night. We were spoiled with a special menu Chef Carlos had created for us…..a belated 30th Anniversary meal.



What a very special meal to have prepared for you and Tom. It sounded amazing. Such a nice special anniversary meal. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> That is tooooooo funny. Really...people raised an eyebrow. I always comment really loud " how sad and lonely some people must be are if they have to constantly look down on others" I would rather see people out with their happy kids rather than them yelling at them because they are being horrible crotch goblins with no manners or respect for others.


Yes, we just kept on laughing. He is the sweetest little fella. Life is to short. We look for the joy that each day brings. I would happily go fart blasting through Target with my little buddy anytime.

I used to care what people thought many moons ago. Age and life experience helped me let go of that.

Hope you and your family are well.




keishashadow said:


> Yes, usually ravenous with one lol. Was delicious


Looks like a yummy breakfast with lots of options.




Lynne G said:


> Lots of characters and things to do for kids in both hotels’ ballrooms.


So incredibly kind of the resorts to make sure characters are out for the littles to enjoy.



Lynne G said:


> Wow, outside path to RPR is underwater, the whole stretch I can see from where it starts to curve and as far as I can see. Looks up to about up to half of the fence.


Wow that water is high.



AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> Major Blvd. flooding including some vehicles.
> JPRA had a hole ripped out of the side.


Pictures are very telling of the damage that the wind and flooding can cause. 



It is so good to hear you are all safe and well cared for, but we knew the Resorts would rise to the occasion. They always do. They are awesome.

I heard from my older sister this morning. They still have electricity, but are getting some high winds this morning about 70 mph as the hurricane moves on. She said the winds this morning are worse then the wind last night.

I have seen some of the devastation in the areas along the coast.  In Ft. Myer’s there was a video of a shark swimming down the street.

Looks like there is quiet a bit of flooding around some the roads in Orlando.


My heart and prayers go out to those who have lost family and their homes.


I hope all of you who have had to extend your trips are able to get all your flights sorted to get back home soon.


Have a blessed Thursday everyone.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Here, they were shut down at 2 pm on Wednesday.


Same at AKVJ


----------



## Pumpkin1172

macraven said:


> Open house in my room….
> come on over and we will watch the trees and bushes sway… lol





Lynne G said:


> Sitting in the lobby as room needs its service. No issue with that. Watched news, I4 and turnpike have flooded parts, turnpike is closed, and parts of I4 are closed. Hope all is cleared by Friday morning. Think that will also be when airport may reopen, when all can get there.


It is crazy.  I am trying to picture all the areas from our last trip...and it's mind blowing seeing these areas under water or with so much heavy debris.  I am glad your sitting in the lobby where your being taken care of, and that your not somewhere without power, flooding or damage.  


schumigirl said:


> We saw images of JP this morning, huge chunk out of the side!


I seen that too   


keishashadow said:


> Most here are quite cozy in our tourist bubble. Many thanks to our hosts! Nice to be dry & safe with backup generators if needed to keep things humming Many locals here are without power and those on west coast in absolutely dire straits
> 
> WDW hasn’t lifted the hotel guest lockdown in place. Im absolutely Good with it. Think In addition to removal of debris from parks, many employees who live out near Sanford & beyond May still have issues with transportation. Need to play it by ear.


It's great to be in that bubble right now I'm sure  


Robo56 said:


> Yes, we just kept on laughing. He is the sweetest little fella. Life is to short. We look for the joy that each day brings. I would happily go fart blasting through Target with my little buddy anytime.


I'm afraid we (dh & I) would be the ones to initiate behavior like that   We want to have fun and create memories.  I couldn't live my life as a Debbie Downer.  


Robo56 said:


> I heard from my older sister this morning. They still have electricity, but are getting some high winds this morning about 70 mph as the hurricane moves on. She said the winds this morning are worse then the wind last night.


It's good to hear that your family is safe.  

Well, back to shuffling papers.


----------



## macraven

Well… was going to say I am happy I finally got a flight home for tomorrow 

But now I found out, the remodeling work at my house has more work to be done 
Mr Mac just told me there are glitches today


If I knew that 2 hours ago, I would have paid to stay Friday night at RP…

My biggest concern now is where do i go to eat tonight…

Last night did the special september deal at hotel restaurant 
It was so good may consider it again
$38 for PH 3 course meal plus dessert 

Anyone up for it?

I am glad I packed a couple of light and heavier jackets for the trip
It’s too cold for me in the hotel lobby  during this stay

I had to walk outside to warm up an hour ago 
I have the room temp set at 80 as it can’t go any higher

Room has stayed quite cool since I have been here
It feels like it’s holding at 72 

I never did make it to the other park
It was


----------



## keishashadow

There are worse places to be stuck during a Hurricane.  Have been toasting my toes in lobby since noon. 

DH & I agree. Atmosphere is same as a nonstop
cruise ship deck party lol.  Going to
Have a Halloween costume parade later complete with trick or treating. Smart to keep the kiddos occupied, otherwise they’d turn on us like in lord of the flies


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, saw some characters and will probably go into the ballrooms soon to see what’s going on.  Lots and lots of dogs.


----------



## macraven

I have seen a lot of dogs in RP lobby
Assume locals are staying at the hotel


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Carole - Loews has no mandatory lock down?  Off as they did during Matthew.  we had opposite experience last night .  I took a video of the sound the wind started to make at 9 pm. It was quite unsettling.  Only got worse. Difficult to sleep thru that sort of thing
> 
> Wild & wooly night here. On top floor, easily could hear many thumps until 6 am.  Haven’t seen any trees down on our Savannah here. A few new ponds from all the rain as ground already saturated, will take time for the storm to be absorbed here
> 
> Swan & dolphin had flooding majority outside entry ways
> 
> Most highways have submerged areas, esp on on ramps. Much debris about as observed from news reports.
> 
> Most here are quite cozy in our tourist bubble. Many thanks to our hosts!  Nice to be dry & safe with backup generators if needed to keep things humming   Many locals here are without power and those on west coast in absolutely dire straits
> 
> WDW hasn’t lifted the hotel guest lockdown in place. Im absolutely Good with it.  Think In addition to removal of debris from parks, many employees who live out near Sanford & beyond May still have issues with transportation.  Need to play it by ear.
> 
> Authorities are urging all to not go out today to keep streets clear for emergencies & those who need to repair downed electric lines, lights & clear the roads to get back to normalcy
> 
> Ironic how so many puerto ricans left their island (where 45% still haven’t their power restored from their last big Hurricane event) for Orlando.  At least here things are generally put right in a much more timely basis
> 
> SWA doesn’t seem to have any flights departing from MCO tomorrow before 3:30 pm at this point.  Yesterday evening they did have AM ones still on schedule. Will keep a very close eye on mine & reschedule to Saturday if cancelled
> 
> 
> Thanks, me too. If not, just gotta roll with it. If not, another day in paradise. Actually, cannot wait to see Orlando in my rear view mirror. Lol
> 
> See above, ck to see if flight is cancelled up to
> The point it’s time to leave for airport



Sorry Janet, I just meant we were meeting them at Islands for lunch.

Islands is open for a special buffet lunch, it was very good actually and we ate with Matt and Rob again. We are full to bursting now!!!

Yes, we feel very safe and secure here too.



Robo56 said:


> Good Morning everyone.
> 
> View attachment 706431
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are doing good here Carole. Thank you for asking, it is so kind of you.
> 
> I have great respect and admiration for all the staff at the resorts they always go above and beyond. They are truly special. I’am so glad to hear they were able to get your new arrangements sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> What a very special meal to have prepared for you and Tom. It sounded amazing. Such a nice special anniversary meal.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we just kept on laughing. He is the sweetest little fella. Life is to short. We look for the joy that each day brings. I would happily go fart blasting through Target with my little buddy anytime.
> 
> I used to care what people thought many moons ago. Age and life experience helped me let go of that.
> 
> Hope you and your family are well.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a yummy breakfast with lots of options.
> 
> 
> 
> So incredibly kind of the resorts to make sure characters are out for the littles to enjoy.
> 
> 
> Wow that water is high.
> 
> 
> Pictures are very telling of the damage that the wind and flooding can cause.
> 
> 
> 
> It is so good to hear you are all safe and well cared for, but we knew the Resorts would rise to the occasion. They always do. They are awesome.
> 
> I heard from my older sister this morning. They still have electricity, but are getting some high winds this morning about 70 mph as the hurricane moves on. She said the winds this morning are worse then the wind last night.
> 
> I have seen some of the devastation in the areas along the coast.  In Ft. Myer’s there was a video of a shark swimming down the street.
> 
> Looks like there is quiet a bit of flooding around some the roads in Orlando.
> 
> 
> My heart and prayers go out to those who have lost family and their homes.
> 
> 
> I hope all of you who have had to extend your trips are able to get all your flights sorted to get back home soon.
> 
> 
> Have a blessed Thursday everyone.



I saw the sharks in the street!!! How scary……..glad your sister is ok and no damage for them. Hope it’s the same for you.

Thank you…..it was very special indeed and yes, we are very grateful when the hotel go that extra mile.




keishashadow said:


> There are worse places to be stuck during a Hurricane.  Have been toasting my toes in lobby since noon.
> View attachment 706467
> DH & I agree. Atmosphere is same as a nonstop
> cruise ship deck party lol.  Going to
> Have a Halloween costume parade later complete with trick or treating. Smart to keep the kiddos occupied, otherwise they’d turn on us like in lord of the flies




That does look cosy!

Yes, lots of activities here for kids/families too. We just popped outside after we had lunch and it is cool to say the least. I’ll stay inside.




macraven said:


> I have seen a lot of dogs in RP lobby
> Assume locals are staying at the hotel



Yes, locals always check in during hurricanes, and all the staff ride out crew can all bring their animals and family while they stay here, yes, there are a lot of dogs around!





We are filled to bursting after Islands buffet lunch today……it was decent and had some good choices for everyone.

Chilling out for a while now……May snooze again!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Sorry Janet, I just meant we were meeting them at Islands for lunch.





schumigirl said:


> Islands is open for a special buffet lunch, it was very good actually and we ate with Matt and Rob again. We are full to bursting now!!!


Duh missed that, just as well, it’s rather nippy out there today


Also missed Robbie’s sharks??? Gotta read back lol


----------



## Lynne G

Well I thought I posted this before, but don’t see it?

Oh well.  Here’s a picture of RPR’s pool from the path I took:
 

And nice they continue to have characters around, not counting the repeat of that one from before:




How fun is that?  Tossed a ball with a kid in our ballrooms, and ate two cups of popcorn they were freely giving out, as smelled them popping it as I entered.  So just had to eat that popcorn.  

Seems still some rain to fall this evening, as if not too much has already fallen.  Very windy now and will be throughout the night.  But hoping the predicted clear sky and full sun tomorrow should hopefully help the clearing of the streets for airport to open, and people to travel safely.  

Third gray looking day.  Sigh.  But agree there are much more worse places to be. And my family is nice.  All calling to see if I’m okay.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne I only saw one tree downed on Savannah. Pool area here needs cleaned up, pool itself looks clear.  



They didn’t put the pool furniture in pool as they did for Matthew @ RP

Seaworld announced closure tomorrow 

Packed up after dinner at boma.  At this point could care less about park time,


----------



## Lynne G

Agree, Keisha, I’m ready to go home as I planned.  Saw Mac’s late morning flight was delayed until after lunchtime.  Makes sense to me, as will take some time for the roads to clear and planes to return too.  

Had a great meal in Islands tonight.  Not very fond of their Asian style food, but my steak was delicious, and I just had to take back their cute little ying yang, white and chocolate cake.  Will make a nice snack after I’m done being beached from that steak dinner.  Will make an evening tea to go with it.  

Interesting SW is closed tomorrow.  I’m thinking Universal may not be far behind in that same announcement.  Sad if true, as would be the last night I’d be able to take advantage of my free AP HHN night.  

But not that sad, as did buy the fear pass, so was there 6 times, including one night where I had a private tour on a most beautiful weathered night.  And Universal said because of the closures already announced, they would be putting out more nights where APs can use their free HHN night.  Though have yet to say those additional dates. But since I’ve been here long enough, whatever extra days they say, I highly doubt I’d come back just to do that free night, as thinking will be only in the first week of October.  

So another night of relaxing, and that’s fine with me.  After all, on vacation, relaxing is what I go on vacation to be. Though a little bit stressing now about my return flight going as planned.  But thinking it will, and other than that, what will be will be. I’ve had a great time, met up with friends, and relaxed.  Hurricane or not, thankful I have been safe and entertained in the parks and at my hotel during my stay.

Hope all are doing well tonight, and for Mac and Keisha safe travel to airport and safe travels to you both tomorrow.  

Yay, waking up tomorrow means a Friday will be here.  Woot!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Duh missed that, just as well, it’s rather nippy out there today
> 
> 
> Also missed Robbie’s sharks??? Gotta read back lol



lol…..they’re real!!! Going to get warmer though……




keishashadow said:


> Lynne I only saw one tree downed on Savannah. Pool area here needs cleaned up, pool itself looks clear.
> 
> View attachment 706568
> 
> They didn’t put the pool furniture in pool as they did for Matthew @ RP
> 
> Seaworld announced closure tomorrow
> 
> Packed up after dinner at boma.  At this point could care less about park time,
> 
> View attachment 706569



Love that meme!




Didn‘t need dinner tonight after a huge lunch, so we nibbled in the lounge a little and had some wine. 

Met two lovely ladies who knew us from the trip reports……Joelle and Lynn…..lovely ladies who we’ll get a picture with tomorrow hopefully.

Maybe do a little bar hopping tonight. 

RP pool is looking better already, guys have been clearing it all day and hope to open noon tomorrow along with the bar.


----------



## keishashadow

Just heard U is open for guests only tomorrow-hooray 

Crickets from WDW

Maybe gatorland lol 

Safe travels to all, at least we were able to login in for tomorrow’s late flight just now.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Just heard U is open for guests only tomorrow-hooray
> 
> Crickets from WDW
> 
> Maybe gatorland lol
> 
> Safe travels to all, at least we were able to login in for tomorrow’s late flight just now.



I just posted the tweet on another thread Janet, yes good news……

I’m sure I read Disney was opening on another board??? Although if that’s not correct it was someone called Gloria who told me…..





Pleased for them, but gutted our friends Matt and Rob are going home tomorrow……we’ve spent almost every breakfast and evening in the CL together and laughed so much……but glad they’re getting home to their doggy….

Laziest night ever tonight……Orchids was mobbed beyond belief with waits for tables, Jake’s was also crazy, so we didn’t bother.

Will see what tomorrow brings us.

Yes, safe travels to mac and Keisha……..glad the flights are going ahead.


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

So glad everyone is safe and being taken care of. I was glad my daughter and I were home prior to the hurricane's arrival. The video from the SW of the state is just heartbreaking. 
The couple who used to live for years across from my late parents' home on Cape Cod used to be snowbirds and go to Florida every winter. A few years after my dad died, they made the permanent move to Naples. I don't keep in touch with them anymore, but they were in my thoughts yesterday. He's an ex state trooper, so I'm sure they were informed and got out in time, but I worry about their home. One of my nurse friends moved to Venice about 10 years ago with her husband and family and I think about them as well.


----------



## ladyderks

Hi everyone  We are here now at RPR, but struggling to keep our 5 kids (traveling w/friends) entertained over the last 2 days. The ballroom activities have been a godsend, idk what we would have done without that option open! I’m not sure the parks will be open tomorrow - When you go to buy tickets online (just tested, for science), it has IAO and USF marked as closed (and no ticket sales), VB and citywalk open (VB allowing for ticket sales). I wish they’d communicate with us more - if the parks are going to be closed, it is what it is and I totally understand why, but just put me out of my misery  and let us know either way already  In all seriousness, the flooding in and around the parks looks pretty serious.


----------



## 33RPM

ladyderks said:


> Hi everyone  We are here now at RPR, but struggling to keep our 5 kids (traveling w/friends) entertained over the last 2 days. The ballroom activities have been a godsend, idk what we would have done without that option open! I’m not sure the parks will be open tomorrow - When you go to buy tickets online (just tested, for science), it has IAO and USF marked as closed (and no ticket sales), VB and citywalk open (VB allowing for ticket sales). I wish they’d communicate with us more - if the parks are going to be closed, it is what it is and I totally understand why, but just put me out of my misery  and let us know either way already  In all seriousness, the flooding in and around the parks looks pretty serious.


Parks are open to hotel guests only tomorrow.

Universal Orlando Resort has made the following operational decisions due to Hurricane Ian:
We continue to conduct assessment and recovery efforts across our entire destination with the safety of our guests and team members being our top priority. We expect to begin a phased reopen of portions of our destination for our hotel guests only beginning Friday, Sept. 30. We will update our website and social channels with information on Park hours as conditions allow.


----------



## ladyderks

33RPM said:


> Parks are open to hotel guests only tomorrow.
> 
> Universal Orlando Resort has made the following operational decisions due to Hurricane Ian:
> We continue to conduct assessment and recovery efforts across our entire destination with the safety of our guests and team members being our top priority. We expect to begin a phased reopen of portions of our destination for our hotel guests only beginning Friday, Sept. 30. We will update our website and social channels with information on Park hours as conditions allow.


Maybe! The only hours listed tomorrow are for VB and Citywalk. Thinking that’s why they are saying ‘portions’ will open… but we’ll see. The people working the concierge desk do not think the parks will be open, just the water park :/ But, no official word from Universal yet, so who knows.


----------



## 33RPM

ladyderks said:


> Maybe! The only hours listed tomorrow are for VB and Citywalk. Thinking that’s why they are saying ‘portions’ will open… but we’ll see. The people working the concierge desk do not think the parks will be open, just the water park :/ But, no official word from Universal yet, so who knows.


Wow. Yes, I guess we will have to see.


----------



## schumigirl

We were told as the pool was opening there are no more activities in the ballroom areas from tomorrow. I saw the schedules for the activities and it certainly did a good job keeping kids amused. 

No parks as of yet.

I agree with ladyderks, the flooding was bad.


----------



## schumigirl

AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> So glad everyone is safe and being taken care of. I was glad my daughter and I were home prior to the hurricane's arrival. The video from the SW of the state is just heartbreaking.
> The couple who used to live for years across from my late parents' home on Cape Cod used to be snowbirds and go to Florida every winter. A few years after my dad died, they made the permanent move to Naples. I don't keep in touch with them anymore, but they were in my thoughts yesterday. He's an ex state trooper, so I'm sure they were informed and got out in time, but I worry about their home. One of my nurse friends moved to Venice about 10 years ago with her husband and family and I think about them as well.



Glad you made it home Aurora with your daughter.

I agree, some of the stories on the news are heartbreaking.


----------



## Lynne G

Fabulous Friday is here.  And what a joy to see the sunshine pouring into my windows. 

Will still keep my fingered crossed, but yesterday, SW was asking me to change my flight.  Today, it says please check in 24 hours before your flight.  Woot!  Hoping I will be getting home tomorrow night, just as planned when I booked that time and day.  

With that, very safe travels to Mac and Keisha today.  

And whatever is open today, I will support going to whatever Universal says it’s opening today.  VB time is okay with me.  Will feel good to be in fresh air and sunshine today.


----------



## keishashadow

33RPM said:


> Parks are open to hotel guests only tomorrow.


Yea!  Same’ish’ down at WDW but In waves. 

Mgm our res for today.  On-site 
Guests get in 2 hours early 10-noon, then all with a res can come on down 

The comments as to U being closed to non resort guests on Twitter are beyond the realm of bad taste.  

Unbelievable how people can be so clueless as to the plight of many of the park workers 

I’ve observed far more than my share of questionable behavior this trip. Maybe it’s the drop in the barometric pressure ?

Regardless, sick to death of seeing people (even in emergency sorts of situation such as this), still trying to get over on the resorts & parks as to perceived bumps in the road. 

See you on the other side


----------



## Lynne G

*What a day difference it is:
*


----------



## Lynne G

Supposed as said by TM’s here, CityWalk should be open around 1 pm, doubt parks will be open, as lots of cleaning to do.  Path is open, but they ask you not to go on it until clean and they say safe.  

Offering buses to CityWalk before the boats open, whenever they do.  As saw in picture above, there is a boat at our dock, so safe enough to move the boats, which is a good sign.  VB is open.  I may still go there soon.  Waiting until room refreshed.  So good weather.  Light breeze and just warm enough, shorts are fine.   

Lots of people milling about, and Amatista is busy with breakfast eaters, as is the quick service in the lobby.  Noisy all around.  It’s that stir crazy time.  And poor kids, no characters or ballroom fun today. 

Dad just told his kids we are going to the park today as he passed me sitting outside Amatista.  Um yeah.  Hehe, they just came back as walked by me yapping away.  

Roll with the punches today.  At least there is good signs in some areas in the parks and around here, the flooding is gone, and hope more can open soon.  Highly doubt HHN tonight. Before the storm hit, saw them breaking down and take away all the kiosks and other they could remove, used in HHN.  Will take time to drag that all back and set up.  I would think they would take today and tonight to get the parks ready and clear and safe, to be open tomorrow,, and no time today.  

Lobby is busy with those checking in and out.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Roll with the punches today


Good luck!

Rope dropped mgm, Minnie’s RR, RoTT shut down on us lol, waiting it out at Indy.  May Park hop to MK.  Turning out to be a pleasant day


----------



## Lynne G

Lucky you Keisha.  Nope, not even VB is open. On a good note for all the kids, the pool should open soon.  This morning, they pulled all the chairs and umbrellas out and set them up.  So maybe some pool time today.  

On Facebook, TMs some say they are to go in tomorrow, though one attraction TM said not to report tomorrow.  Thus even if they do open some of the park, doubt many attractions will be open.  If they do open part of CityWalk, will go just to see what food is open.   Sigh, unlike Disney not real direction from Universal, as website still no update as to what is happening.  

But at least the sun is shining brightly and a clear sky.  So for all at staying and wanting to go to Universal,  patience and make the best of knowing you are safe and things in the hotels are open.


----------



## Lynne G

Well that’s odd, a bus came by, asked if asked everyone going to VB.  Nope, now on bus to CityWalk.  Will see what happens, says opening at 11am. Only few people from my hotel, Toysl, dons of people.


----------



## Charade67

Another quick post. Glad to see that everyone is okay and the resorts are trying to keep everyone occupied. 
Busch Gardens Williamsburg is closing tomorrow in anticipation of the storm.
I am trying to get caught up on schoolwork. No more news about Mom.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's great to hear that things are slowly moving forward and opening the parks is coming - even a partial opening is good   It kind of sucks for those who are now going to arrive and want to be in the parks - but if you look at the big picture - it's amazing with all the flooding and water that things are opening back up again.  But then again. I really strive to see the glass as half full.  

Quiet night in the house last night.  I seem to have picked up another cold bug   I have a feeling after not being sick in the last almost 2.5-3 yrs, I will pick up every cold that will go around now   I'm always that person that picks up all the colds/flues.  It's just making me tired and a super congested head - again.  Oh well, at least my body fights them off

Not sure what is in store for the weekend.  I need to get my flower planters cleaned out and ready for next year.  I really need to get my windows washed.  It doesn't take long to do, it's just the one chore that seems hard to get started doing.  I think dh and boys will be packing up the boat for winter and get some of the fall yard prep done as well.  

Well, I'm going to start the paper shuffle.  My tea is almost gone now - darn it was good!  Slower day again here at work.  

Have a great day everyone!  For those who are travelling - safe travels.  I hope there are not too many delays.


----------



## Lynne G

CityWalk.  Quick through security.  Hehe had to stand a long line for iced coffee, but ya gotta do what ya gotta do.  Lots of people decided to be here.  Nothing shopping I need, but strolling around with my coffee.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Charade, sending you more hugs, hope you find out about your mom’s status.  



So close, but never so far. Hmm, will see if open for HHN tonight?  TM said was a no, but now a maybe.  He said check with media and they will know if a go or not, by mid afternoon.  Cross those skeletons fingers all, that even if a scaled down HHN, they still have it tonight.  

And as passed by the entrances to the garages at CityWalk, from the very crowded bus ride, have police and TM blocking all entrances to the garages.  So seems all here are ones staying onsite.  

Don’t know if walkways to Portofino, Royal and Sapphire are passable, but the walkway to get to Hard Rock, is open, and security is at entrance to CityWalk.  So they are trying hard to open as much as can.  VB is open until 5 tonight. Not sure what I feel like doing. For now, just relaxing outside the Studios, sipping my coffee, and looking at the huge line at guest services.  I’m sure those TMs in guest services will certainly earn their pay with the huge amount of people needing help.  Thanks to all those hard working TMs.  Appreciate their service to us.  

Hmm, lady passed by me and aid she saw opening at noon.  Find that hard to believe.  But Universal has been hard to definitively let us know, hour by hour, what they are doing re: reopening.  

What a most pleasant day.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  MCo posted they are open.  Will be seeing those planes taking off later this afternoon.  Yay!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, Hulk was testing. Just saw it go by.  Maybe Studios will be HHN. Still some hold until later this afternoon.


----------



## Lynne G

Breadbox lunch.  Yum.  Just such a nice day, even if no parks, other than the water park, open.  But most seem cheerful enough, though there’s always someone loudly complaining.

Sitting next to TMs, as eating lunch with them.  Interesting talk they are having.


----------



## 33RPM

Lynne G said:


> Ooh, Hulk was testing. Just saw it go by.  Maybe Studios will be HHN. Still some hold until later this afternoon.


That’s positive considering the earlier picture of it submerged.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh TM at gates said HHN is a go tonught.  Wahoo can use my pass to get in.  Anyone need anything while I’m in there tonight?


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh TM also said for those coming to HHN tonight that are not onsite, will open the garages at 5 pm tonight.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and exipect to be open normal hours tomorrow.  Yay for that too, as will go for a bit before I leave.


----------



## ladyderks

Lynne G said:


> Oh and exipect to be open normal hours tomorrow.  Yay for that too, as will go for a bit before I leave.


But no park availability for those not going to HHN, right?


----------



## 33RPM




----------



## Lynne G

ladyderks said:


> But no park availability for those not going to HHN, right?


I assume so, no stay and scream.  Sad park only opening for HHN.  I going to wait until around 6 pm,as hope the crowds disappear by the time I do go. 

Damn missed the bus by a few minutes and hope one coming soon.  Saw many for CB and Adventura.  Time to relax before HHN.


----------



## melisa huey

Are any of the rides down? I fly out Monday OCT 3rd, should I still come?


----------



## 33RPM

melisa huey said:


> Are any of the rides down? I fly out Monday OCT 3rd, should I still come?


For the two main parks we probably won’t know until tomorrow when they open.


----------



## Lynne G

Said should be normal operations tomorrow, and all are welcome.  Though has been said some experiences may not be available.  Thinking JP and the log flume water ride or who knows until what won’t be available tomorrow.  

Even HHN said to be not full experience tonight.  But at least 5 pm start.


----------



## Lynne G

And gates not open for 11 minutes.  Hot in this crowds.


----------



## schumigirl

Good to hear from Universal, parks will be open tomorrow……they’ve left lots of messages on the phone in the room to keep us updated. P,us Concierge have been filling us in with what’s going on now.

Gorgeous day……we went to the Mall at Millenia, it was busier than usual but still nice.

Had a mall food court lunch that we thought we had missed, gotta love food court Chinatown places.

Still undecided what to do tonight, we have a one night HHN with express ticket as our Rush of Fear has run out now. It was very kind of them to gift it to us, but not sure we want to do it again. We’ll decide later, no intention of standing in a huge crowd to get in as some have said they have.

Hope mac and Janet make it home safe……  

We have another 3 full days ahead of us to enjoy and weather looks fabulous for that……might do parks Sunday and Monday only……but we have time to decide.

Happy Friday


----------



## Lynne G

I’m here and not too bad, got through the lines quick enough.  Did Bugs with a 5 minute wait, and 10 minute wait for Gringott’s.  Many houses not open yet. 

And was nice to one of the first in Diagon Alley.


----------



## Lynne G

What a gorgeous night:


So nice to see the characters out again:


And of course, that smelly fog too.  LoL


----------



## keishashadow

melisa huey said:


> Are any of the rides down? I fly out Monday OCT 3rd, should I still come?


Of course.  The tourist bubble is among the first areas to be attended to after a storm.  The parks will have everything up
& running ASAP.

No way do they want to refund tix or lose customer spending during haunt season


schumigirl said:


> Hope mac and Janet make it home safe……


Plane delayed a bit.  Map says it’s coming, taking a very wide swath around Ian.  Totally understandable.  woohoo, I get to sleep in my own bed tonight

Charade -hang in there!   Thot of you today. I saw that HM boxed big pin u bought ur hubby at MK.  Would u believe they slapped a new sticker over the original price that is now 20% more???  IMO rather tacky to do it in such obvious fashion.  At least it’s already increased in value for your mister lol


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels, sorry plane delayed Keisha. 

SW was playing with my anxiety.  Early this morning said check in 24 hours.  Around 5:30 said please change your flight.  I was like I’m, please no.  At a minute after 24 hours, I checked in.  Says on time as of tonight.  So hoping it is in time when we do go tomorrow night.  Thankfully, still in the A group. 

I would say not to crowded.  Regular lines, cabs whatever that house is called, 15 minute wait, weekend, 20 minute wait.  I’m not in a race to do any of the houses.  Been enough nights, and my private tour, no reason my last night of HHN is just one to stroll around, and duck in when I see a short enough line.  Scare zones are good.  Now it’s much darker out.  But oh so pleasant, as just warm enough, but not sweaty time. 


Like those swirls they do at that part of the park. 

Walked on MIB, just saw they opened Mummy, first of those on it.  Woot for me.  Lots of kids. Can understand why.  No park time for almost 3 days.  At least there  are some rides open.


----------



## Lynne G

Coven, 10 minute wait at 9:15.  Score.

This character is great:


----------



## Lynne G

Villains with a 10 minute wait, and I am beat. That’s a wrap for HHN for me.  Caught the bus, waited for me, which was nice.  Relaxing then packing and checking out tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Plane delayed a bit.  Map says it’s coming, taking a very wide swath around Ian.  Totally understandable.  woohoo, I get to sleep in my own bed tonight



Sleeping in your own bed is always good!! Yes, flights have been going a roundabout way to get here, long as you get home safely…..






We did a couple of hours of HHN, that EP was still worth it, and we are very thankful to be gifted a night outwith our ticket.

I think we have outgrown this years event……

The Pumpkin Lord has got boring……he was ok the first night but after that…….meh…….

Some of the SA are going through the motions, and it’s barely half way through the event, first time I ever felt that.

It’s unusual for us to do a ride during HHN….nice bunch of folks around us, one who recognised us from the TR‘s.

Then went to Orchids for sushi which was delicious as always and a couple of glasses of wine.

Early night for us.

Saturday…….still deciding what to do.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah should be another great weather day.  Clear conditions all day, with 83 the high and no humidity.  Perfect for my last day.  Unlike where I’ll be landing.  Rainy day, and when I land should be 51 degrees out.  Told my pick up person to put a jacket in the car for me, and have that heated seat going.  I never pack a jacket this time of year.  Usually, I only pack shorts and T shirts.  No need for jackets in the evenings here too.  

In fact, the low crowds and great weather last night was, I enjoyed seeing the park mostly back to routine.  Was nice they pulled it off to offer it after having to close for days.  Thankful to all the TMs.   

But for those staying this week here, looks like dry all week, with lots of sunshine. 

So a super fun Saturday to all.  

Hope Mac and Keisha got home safely, and are enjoying that being home feeling.  And yep, will be nice to be back in my own bed.


----------



## Lynne G

As if not busy on a weekend, at 9:50 am, line for Hargrid’s is back to Suess land.  Glad I got my rides in last week.


----------



## Lynne G

All 3 water rides and Kong were down.  Some carts are not open and some don’t have food yet.  Poor IOA. 

Though 5 minute wait for Spidy, with a free second walk on ride, due to glitch on first ride.  Nice of them.  Busy 35 minutes for castle ride, and nope.  But can’t ask for nicer weather.  Almost cool in the shade,

Good morning everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

And a good afternoon from a hot and sunny but not humid Orlando. Having no humidity makes such a difference. 

Perfect day here. Few rides down, usual suspects all the sites were reporting so I won’t bore you with the list.

On Kong a woman gave a man into trouble for taking a picture, he didn’t use the flash so no issue…..then she proceeded to take a picture which set him off……lol……they were yelling at each other…..then we saw they were together!!! All of us around were laughing at how ridiculous it was. I don’t speak their language so have no idea what they said, but it wasn’t all sunshine……lol……

Spider-Man went wonky on us, we waited only 10 minutes to get off, so wasn’t too bad. Parks are getting busy this afternoon but managed to do everything we wanted to do including a surprise ride on Hagrid’s thanks to a very kind and friendly TM…….there was a visit to GS on the way out thanking them sincerely.

Have to drop off some thank you gifts to certain folks today, then trying to decide if we go out to dinner or have a lazy pool night…….

Decisions……decisions…….

Happy Saturday…….


----------



## Charade67

Greeting everyone.  I am actually mostly caught up with school, so Im going to take a little time to rest today. I have completely finsined my insurance class with the exception of submitting the final draft of my paper. When the professor graded the first draft her only correction was to change one word of my paper, so I am pretty confident I will ace that assignment. I'm going to spend the next 2 weeks concentrating on photography. I have a portrait assignment for this week and our final project is due next week.  I was originally going to use Universal as the subject of my final project, but obviously that didn't happen. I need to come up with a good theme and fast. 
We are getting the remnants of Ian this weekend. Yesterday is was really rainy and crazy windy. Today the wind has died down and it is mostly drizzly. 
Still no change on my mother's condition. I'm trying to stay distracted.


----------



## keishashadow

Charade67 said:


> We are getting the remnants of Ian this weekend.


Same, thot I had seen the last of him but,

Dodged rain all day here doing the necessary post trip errands.

First time in ages I’ve seen so many disappointed standby passengers last night. Few got lucky with no shows.  

Surprising to see how many drainage ponds on way to airport were verging on small lakes.  noticed two 417 off ramps still closed due to flooding.

Only 2 staff working actual baggage drop last night for SWA   Almost 45 min waiting in line Glad we got there a full 3 hrs early for once as crowd just continued to build.  
Good luck with flight tomorrow lynne. 

Carole your turn is Tuesday?


----------



## Lynne G

One of the bumpiest ones. In a nasty wind, captain did a good job holding plane as straight as he could.  Arrived 20 minutes early.  Yay for us,  as  now we the wait for bags.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Greeting everyone.  I am actually mostly caught up with school, so Im going to take a little time to rest today. I have completely finsined my insurance class with the exception of submitting the final draft of my paper. When the professor graded the first draft her only correction was to change one word of my paper, so I am pretty confident I will ace that assignment. I'm going to spend the next 2 weeks concentrating on photography. I have a portrait assignment for this week and our final project is due next week.  I was originally going to use Universal as the subject of my final project, but obviously that didn't happen. I need to come up with a good theme and fast.
> We are getting the remnants of Ian this weekend. Yesterday is was really rainy and crazy windy. Today the wind has died down and it is mostly drizzly.
> Still no change on my mother's condition. I'm trying to stay distracted.



It’s a good idea to stay distracted Charade…….

Apparently Ian is following us home next week……..



keishashadow said:


> Dodged rain all day here doing the necessary post trip errands.
> 
> First time in ages I’ve seen so many disappointed standby passengers last night. Few got lucky with no shows.
> 
> Surprising to see how many drainage ponds on way to airport were verging on small lakes.  noticed two 417 off ramps still closed due to flooding.
> 
> Only 2 staff working actual baggage drop last night for SWA   Almost 45 min waiting in line Glad we got there a full 3 hrs early for once as crowd just continued to build.
> Good luck with flight tomorrow lynne.
> 
> Carole your turn is Tuesday?



Glad you dodged the rain Janet and welcome home…….

Yep, Tuesday for us. An extra 4 park days isn’t to be sniffed at, today was wonderful in the parks and next few days to be the same.





Sitting poolside watching Despicable Me……just enjoyed food from the Bula Bar……I often wonder how they get it so right when Islands have been poor for us last few goes…….might try their breakfast buffet before we leave though, not big on breakfast though.

More park time tomorrow…..apart from that……not a clue what we’ll do.

Universal did an amazing job of getting the parks up and running……

Back to Gru and red wine………


----------



## tori729

Glad it seems like pretty much everything is up and running again! We are arriving late tomorrow night to Dockside, hoping to Rope Drop IoA on Monday!


----------



## schumigirl

tori729 said:


> Glad it seems like pretty much everything is up and running again! We are arriving late tomorrow night to Dockside, hoping to Rope Drop IoA on Monday!



Yes, boats started running again yesterday, Hulk was back up and running in the afternoon which was good to see.

It was odd seeing Ripsaw Falls empty and no JP, but Bluto was about to start when we were there. They did a good job on the clear up as JP area was hit, lots of trees of course.

Hope you have an absolute blast on your trip.


----------



## Lynne G

Sunday is here, and time for wash, food shopping, and getting the trash out.  

Still dealing with what’s left from that storm. Rainy and cool feeling day.  

So hope all have that most restful and relaxing Sunday.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all  

Vacation Laundry story, feel free to lol

It’s something we just don’t do, unless there is a unit in our room, as normally trips under 8-10 days & I’m an admitted  over packer

Time on our hands last trip, decided why not?  DVC members in studios, sans W&D, have their own laundry room to share. Front loaders vs the top loaders I’ve always used.   Last two I’ve bought, the HE sort without an agitator in the middle. They use far less detergent & water 

Anyhow, we just needed to request detergent from housekeeping. Was handed three mini bottles. 

Can’t remember last time I’ve used liquid detergent.  I’ve used the tide pods since they rolled out.  Undaunted, promptly added contents of a bottle to each load. 

File that under never do laundry without ur reading glasses (in order to be able to read the directions on an unfamiliar product).  

Apparently, one of those tiny bottle does 2 or 3 loads. 

Clothing wound up with a weird sticky feel, a coating of sorts. Didn’t realize it at the time as the mr handled stuffing the dried stuff into duffles that he transferred directly into a suitcase for trip home 

It Felt so tacky upon unpacking it that I thot something had spilled in the bag.  Had to wash them twice yesterday, added vinegar to the repeat loads out of frustration,  to remove that feel from them

The end

Wishing all a great Sunday. Ian still hanging around here, good day to stay indoors.  

It will be continued post vaca organization after some bacon & eggs, followed by football ‘till our eyeballs fall out.  Not sure if I’ll view long awaited TWD new episode tonight or not.  They’ve still got me hooked on all their franchises


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Morning all
> 
> Vacation Laundry story, feel free to lol
> 
> It’s something we just don’t do, unless there is a unit in our room, as normally trips under 8-10 days & I’m an admitted  over packer
> 
> Time on our hands last trip, decided why not?  DVC members in studios, sans W&D, have their own laundry room to share. Front loaders vs the top loaders I’ve always used.   Last two I’ve bought, the HE sort without an agitator in the middle. They use far less detergent & water
> 
> Anyhow, we just needed to request detergent from housekeeping. Was handed three mini bottles.
> 
> Can’t remember last time I’ve used liquid detergent.  I’ve used the tide pods since they rolled out.  Undaunted, promptly added contents of a bottle to each load.
> 
> File that under never do laundry without ur reading glasses (in order to be able to read the directions on an unfamiliar product).
> 
> Apparently, one of those tiny bottle does 2 or 3 loads.
> 
> Clothing wound up with a weird sticky feel, a coating of sorts. Didn’t realize it at the time as the mr handled stuffing the dried stuff into duffles that he transferred directly into a suitcase for trip home
> 
> It Felt so tacky upon unpacking it that I thot something had spilled in the bag.  Had to wash them twice yesterday, added vinegar to the repeat loads out of frustration,  to remove that feel from them
> 
> The end
> 
> Wishing all a great Sunday. Ian still hanging around here, good day to stay indoors.
> 
> It will be continued post vaca organization after some bacon & eggs, followed by football ‘till our eyeballs fall out.  Not sure if I’ll view long awaited TWD new episode tonight or not.  They’ve still got me hooked on all their franchises



lol……yes, they really should come with larger instructions……lol,…

We have a front loader Miele washing machine with powder and fabric softener drawers, top loaders are rare here.

Like the sound of Sunday bacon……thinking of doing one of the buffet breakfasts our last day here, they’re both excellent.

Glad you and mac got home safely……….







Another stunning day here, we are having the best weather since the hurricane left. No humidity.

Enjoyed some Studio time today, and later a couple of Rum Neuralysers from Finnegans…….old school bar staff knew the drink of old from the infamous Jim the Barman. And they continued with the good pour!

Spending the afternoon with a friend, maybe go sit outside, then lounge time, and then we’ll decide where to go for dinner tonight. 

Not a bad Sunday…..


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> We have a front loader Miele washing machine with powder and fabric softener drawers, top loaders are rare here.


The two of us simultaneously looked at each other when we saw the drawers.  One drawer slot did indeed say powder on it, the other fabric softener.  

Let’s just say we employed the eaney-meany-miney-moe method   & washer appeared to survive us just fine.

Can’t say I’ve heard of that drink, sounds like a bracing one lol


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> The two of us simultaneously looked at each other when we saw the drawers.  One drawer slot did indeed say powder on it, the other fabric softener.
> 
> Let’s just say we employed the eaney-meany-miney-moe method   & washer appeared to survive us just fine.
> 
> Can’t say I’ve heard of that drink, sounds like a bracing one lol



Yep, next time you’re in Finnegans, especially at the bar……ask for the Rum Neuraliser.

You won’t be disappointed 





Had a fun time in the lounge tonight, good crew up there.

Then went to Ale House for dinner……fun bar with good food and drinks.

Plan for more parks tomorrow…….and maybe another rum neuraliser……


----------



## Lynne G

Uh, a Monday is here.  

After that very rainy Sunday, the rain is still not done.  We are happily predicted to be trying to dry out by after lunch time.  Hmm, maybe no lunchtime walk for me, as too wet looking out,  

But raining or not, expect to hear the trash trucks with the rain I’m hearing now,  

Rain and cool week, but there’s a stretch of nice weather coming by this week’s end, so I decided that needs to be a three day weekend.  And why not?  That back to routine needs a shorter week.  And yay, will actually be a four day weekend.  Holiday Monday for me, and thus, nothing like starting October with three weeks of shorter week day routines.  Woot!

But ugh, back to a way too long look of reviewing what happened the two weeks I was away.

So hope your Monday feeling day goes fast,  

And ahhh, tea, hot tea.  Not water from a bottle.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I blinked...and it was Monday morning and time to head into work!  

Weekend flew by too fast...but had some down time, putter and cleaning time.  So all in all, it was a good weekend.  I have a busy week ahead.  Full of appointments (I have no idea why I seem to have scheduled so many appointments this week.  We also have a couple of evenings that are booked up with activities as well.  Plus still not sure if the kids are coming for Thanksgiving here this coming weekend.  If they are, it will be a busy evening of getting things ready for their visit.  Busy Week!!!!

Today is an eye appointment.  I am hoping that this might help with the headaches.  If not, it's time to go to a nurse practitioner who specializes in women's health for some help.  The more research I am doing, it's pointing to hormones.  My regular gp isn't much help in women issues    so it's off to a nurse practitioner and I will pay out of pocket if they can help.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Opps...forgot my quotes  It must be Monday   



Charade67 said:


> Greeting everyone. I am actually mostly caught up with school, so Im going to take a little time to rest today. I have completely finsined my insurance class with the exception of submitting the final draft of my paper. When the professor graded the first draft her only correction was to change one word of my paper, so I am pretty confident I will ace that assignment. I'm going to spend the next 2 weeks concentrating on photography. I have a portrait assignment for this week and our final project is due next week. I was originally going to use Universal as the subject of my final project, but obviously that didn't happen. I need to come up with a good theme and fast.
> We are getting the remnants of Ian this weekend. Yesterday is was really rainy and crazy windy. Today the wind has died down and it is mostly drizzly.
> Still no change on my mother's condition. I'm trying to stay distracted.


Holding you and your family in light and love.   It's great to head that your classes are going so great!  


tori729 said:


> Glad it seems like pretty much everything is up and running again! We are arriving late tomorrow night to Dockside, hoping to Rope Drop IoA on Monday!


Enjoy your park time!!!!!


keishashadow said:


> Vacation Laundry story, feel free to lol


LOL....that sounds exactly like something I would do!!!!  Ewwww on the sticky feeling.  But now you know for next time   I am also an over packer as well.  You never know when you will need to wear this shirt or those pants/shorts/skirt!!!!


schumigirl said:


> Plan for more parks tomorrow…….and maybe another rum neuraliser……


Yum!!!  That drink sounds delicious!!!!  Enjoy your day in the parks today!!!!


Lynne G said:


> But ugh, back to a way too long look of reviewing what happened the two weeks I was away.
> 
> So hope your Monday feeling day goes fast,
> 
> And ahhh, tea, hot tea. Not water from a bottle.


Welcome back to reality and Monday.  I hope your tea helped you transition back from vacation mode.  

Well, I should get going on the paper shuffling.  It's my month end day to tie up all the loose ends and get what needs to be invoiced for September to move onto October.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> But ugh, back to a way too long look of reviewing what happened the two weeks I was away.


Used to hate coming back to work after vacation (for many reasons lol).  The mountain of to-do stuff than inevitably formed was daunting

To cure my post vaca blues, ordered a new inflatable for the front yard display.  what was I thinking, it’s ginormous  

Mac’s been missing here, hope not buried under a mountain of laundry




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Plus still not sure if the kids are coming for Thanksgiving here this coming weekend


I had to read that twice, then realized Canada & all lol.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

keishashadow said:


> I had to read that twice, then realized Canada & all lol.


 I know. Us, Canadian weirdos


----------



## macraven

melisa huey said:


> Are any of the rides down? I fly out Monday OCT 3rd, should I still come?


Go!!
Well I am late in posting and hope you did go


----------



## macraven

I am late for the party here and trying to catch up

Read thru a few days of posts and now that I am here, you all are sleeping now


----------



## Lynne G

Hope Schumi is ready to go home today.  Nice to have some extra days that you enjoyed due to the weather.  Safe travels over the pond.  

Ah yes, Mac back here in time to know today is Taco Tuesday.  The day you can enjoy that Taco Bell meal.  And all the homies, time to think about tacos today.  Yep, those easy to eat, hand held, stuffed with choice of fillings.  Though lettuce and tomatoes, and cheese should be included.  LoL 

And ugh, nothing like back to routine than a commuting day.  That rude car blocking the road with your flashers on.  Um, thankful the traffic is minimal in the early morning.  The return trip, always lots of traffic. School is also in session, so even longer commuting back.  

But tea for me.  Water from a bottle, as the office tap water does not taste like my home’s water.  Hence, no matter, water from that large bottle is steamy hot, so quick cup of tea.  Yay.  Jacket was on.  46 degrees and raining.  Yeah, that leftover parts of that hurricane is giving us days of rain.  Wet feeling coolness is not great weather.  Not complaining, though, as our area had an usually drier Summer, so we need the rain, and I’m glad the temp is enough above freezing it’s not snowy.    

Thus, have a most terrific Taco Tuesday.  Yay, the first one in October.


----------



## macraven

We had a vote and I lost
No taco bell tonight

Mr Mac went to Publix and bought a perdue hen this morning 

He said he wants real food tonight 

Fine for me on a change of dinner tonight 
I can live with it this time 

Workers will be at our house soon
hope more progress will be made


Isn’t this is the day schumi goes back home?

Safe travels schumi!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I blinked...and it was Monday morning and time to head into work!
> 
> Weekend flew by too fast...but had some down time, putter and cleaning time.  So all in all, it was a good weekend.  I have a busy week ahead.  Full of appointments (I have no idea why I seem to have scheduled so many appointments this week.  We also have a couple of evenings that are booked up with activities as well.  Plus still not sure if the kids are coming for Thanksgiving here this coming weekend.  If they are, it will be a busy evening of getting things ready for their visit.  Busy Week!!!!
> 
> Today is an eye appointment.  I am hoping that this might help with the headaches.  If not, it's time to go to a nurse practitioner who specializes in women's health for some help.  The more research I am doing, it's pointing to hormones.  My regular gp isn't much help in women issues    so it's off to a nurse practitioner and I will pay out of pocket if they can help.



Hope you get some help with the headaches, yes, could easily be hormones……isn’t everything after a certain age……lol……

Headaches are miserable though.


keishashadow said:


> To cure my post vaca blues, ordered a new inflatable for the front yard display.  what was I thinking, it’s ginormous
> 
> Mac’s been missing here, hope not buried under a mountain of laundry



lol…..I can imagine the size of them, you do Halloween as it should be done!!




macraven said:


> We had a vote and I lost
> No taco bell tonight
> 
> Mr Mac went to Publix and bought a perdue hen this morning
> 
> He said he wants real food tonight
> 
> Fine for me on a change of dinner tonight
> I can live with it this time
> 
> Workers will be at our house soon
> hope more progress will be made
> 
> 
> Isn’t this is the day schumi goes back home?
> 
> Safe travels schumi!



Yep, we‘re off today……after 5 weeks I think maybe it’s time……lol…..

Thank you, hope it’s a good flight back too. 




Almost all packed up now…….making sure we have everything we need for the airport, mainly passports and GE number in case it’s not automatically entered. Means we get pre-check, so it’s worth checking.

Have absolutely loved our trip, it has been amazing and now we get to see Kyle and get back to normality again.

And get used to the cold again. But, back in our own bed!


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all. 

Procrastinated long enuf, time to open the mail from last 2 weeks & pay dem bills.  Too type A to use autopay lol

Charade -good intentions sent your way

Carole - speedy trip & calm skies. Tell Kyle to fluff up those pillows 

Lynne -appears we have finally escaped the bands of rain from Ian & whatever storm latched into it

Pumpkin - are turkeys as scarce there this year as they are here.  All I’m seeing is small anemic looking ones.  If it’s not 23# not about to waste my time lol. 

I always do a couple of breasts too to satisfy my horde.  Have them safely ensconced in freezer at least



macraven said:


> Workers will be at our house soon
> hope more progress will be made



Sounds like they run on ‘island time’.  hope u r paying them by the job, not the hour.


----------



## Charade67

Hi everyone. It's over. Mom passed this morning. 
My wish now is that we can avoid family drama at her funeral.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's taco Tuesday....and we might even eat tacos today - well a version of a taco in a bowl lol.  

It's a crisp cool beautiful fall day here.  Another amazing weather day here!!!!  I did get out for a walk last night.  It was warm enough yet, that I had to take off my thin hoodie and just wear my tank top it was so warm out.  I was boogying along and was hot...so I took the hoodie off.  Dumber was a little upset with me that I didn't take him out.  It was hard enough to get myself out walking...and was tuckered out by the time I got back.  Tonight he'll get a little walk.  

Our appointments at the eye dr went good.  I'll have some new glasses in about 2 weeks.  We usually cheap out and I get my glasses online or at Costco, but since dh's company is footing the bill, we went for the high end expensive ones.  I guess we will see if there really is a difference.  I have a hard time justifying that amount of money for an item I can get at 1/4 the price elsewhere.  It's a me thing.  



Lynne G said:


> But tea for me. Water from a bottle, as the office tap water does not taste like my home’s water. Hence, no matter, water from that large bottle is steamy hot, so quick cup of tea. Yay. Jacket was on. 46 degrees and raining. Yeah, that leftover parts of that hurricane is giving us days of rain. Wet feeling coolness is not great weather. Not complaining, though, as our area had an usually drier Summer, so we need the rain, and I’m glad the temp is enough above freezing it’s not snowy.


My tea cup seems to have a hole again today lol.  
I haven't pulled the jacket out yet....YET!!!  I'm sure it will be coming out soon.  I am appreciating each of these beautiful fall days we are getting.  I still haven't put socks on yet and am still rocking my little flats/Toms shoes for work.  I'm loving it!!!!!  My feet are cold....but I'm NOT GIVING IN!!!!!!  My feet silently scream when I put the socks on.  


macraven said:


> We had a vote and I lost
> No taco bell tonight
> 
> Mr Mac went to Publix and bought a perdue hen this morning
> 
> He said he wants real food tonight
> 
> Fine for me on a change of dinner tonight
> I can live with it this time
> 
> Workers will be at our house soon
> hope more progress will be made


Welcome back home!!!!  I hope your trip was good - even with Ian slamming in on the fun.  I love a good chicken/hen for dinner.  It is the most versatile meal that makes so many different left overs.
What are you getting done at your home?  Hope the work goes quickly.  


schumigirl said:


> Have absolutely loved our trip, it has been amazing and now we get to see Kyle and get back to normality again.
> 
> And get used to the cold again. But, back in our own bed!


Have a safe flight home.  It is always a great feeling to crawl into your own bed!!!!!!!!


keishashadow said:


> are turkeys as scarce there this year as they are here. All I’m seeing is small anemic looking ones. If it’s not 23# not about to waste my time lol.


Not from what I seen grocery shopping on the weekend.  They were everywhere we went - and they were decent sized.   I always get ours from our local butcher who sources them from a local menonite colony.  We were told their shipments start arriving today and everyday until the weekend.  I think our area is well stocked.  The bigger centers maybe not so much.  Our grocery stores do a fantastic job of stocking items.  Pasta is still hit and miss at times here - so weird.  

We seen a clip on the news about turkeys for the weekend, and it was talking about a 10.00 turkey  Those" would" feed a family of 4. That would be the size of a parakeet...and 10.00. NOPE...not happening here. I have *NEVER* seen a turkey be under 15.00 ( and that was a utility turkey - those are awesome if you brine them) .  Where the heck are families who are on a budget (especially with inflation as high as it is) find a turkey for under 10.00.  Sometimes I really hate the lying machine that the news centers are now.  

Well, I should start and daily paper shuffle.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Charade67 said:


> Hi everyone. It's over. Mom passed this morning.
> My wish now is that we can avoid family drama at her funeral.


 

I wish there were some magical words to take away grief you feel.  I am sending you many tight hugs.


----------



## Lynne G

Charade67 said:


> Hi everyone. It's over. Mom passed this morning.
> My wish now is that we can avoid family drama at her funeral.



Oh Charade, I am so sorry to hear of your mom’s passing.  I hope all you and family find some peace and comfort, with no drama.    Hugs.


----------



## macraven

Charade 
Prayers and peace for your family 
It is never easy to let go of a loved one

All of us are here for you 

I truly am sorry for your loss


----------



## macraven

It’s almost 5:30 now 
Have had a screwy day and more to come

We are having home remodeling done which started the day I went to Orlando 
The house is a mess as every thing is like living in an obstacle course 

We have 3 bathrooms and only one is usable 
Our bedroom, living room and kitchen have all our furniture in them

Workers just move things around for working in some sections 

We had ceramic tile in the hallways, kitchen and one bathroom for that took many days to be removed 

I came back home from UO on day 8 and floor replacement started in day 9

More work will be done but was told it will be another week 
I am looking forward to that!!

To cook in my kitchen is not going to happen
Tired of digging through boxes to find pots and pans 

No taco bell tonight but bbq ribs from the Choo Choo in our area


I do believe it would have been better to sell our house and buy another one
lol

Timing is so off for what we expected 
And I am sure anyone that has remodeling done, would say… damn what were we thinking to have this project done….

We lost our internet this morning and Mr Mac dealt with that 

Only a 25 minute drive to get a new what every it was box so we could get tv and internet back up

Had planned to make a roasted chicken dinner
Then thought why even bother as the house is a disaster zone and don’t want to wash dishes in the bathtub 

No taco bell as we ate there yesterday 

I had two doctor appointments set up but had to cancel them as my flight out of Orlando were canceled 

Took me 4 days to get a flight home and had to cancel both appointments again

Now I will have a minor surgery on another cyst tomorrow for that and day after having a root canal done
Both were scheduled in advance and I got lucky I was able to be rescheduled 

I have no idea why I am thrilled getting two procedures done this week 
I don’t like surgery as it is but I will be so much better after them

I am looking forward to doing laundry later this week
I hate washing clothes by hand.

My whine is now over…


----------



## keishashadow

Never got out the 50s today.  Have been wrapped up in a sweater coast all
Day.  A reprieve the next two days, should hit low 70’s 

 Charade, sorry for your loss 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> have a hard time justifying that amount of money for an item I can get at 1/4 the price elsewhere. It's a me thing.


When it’s ‘a like’ item, I agree 110%. Read an article ages ago that stuck with me.  It stated that a large majority of millionaires & billionaires are selectively frugal when it comes to expenditures. 

They credit that characteristic with helping them become rich in the first place.  So, where did I go wrong?


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Not from what I seen grocery shopping on the weekend. They were everywhere we went - and they were decent sized. I always get ours from our local butcher who sources them from a local menonite colony


Oh I’m so jellie. The avian flu in my state is still
making for quite the shortage.  Only ones I’ve seen are frozen breasts no bigger than 6#.  That’s mostly bone 


macraven said:


> Now I will have a minor surgery on another cyst tomorrow for that and day after having a root canal done
> Both were scheduled in advance and I got lucky I was able to be rescheduled


Good to hear that worked out for you. Props for dealing with workmen in the house.  I avoid that like the plague whenever possible


----------



## Lynne G

Sigh, more rain to come tomorrow too.  Hoping the winner of the week weather day, is to be Thursday. I hope they are right.  I’m getting tired of this 50 degrees with rain all day and night, and supposed to end late tomorrow.  Better.  

Yuck to living in a home during a large remodel. Feel for ya, Mac.  And hope surgery and doctor visit goes well.  Hugs to ya.  And was nice meeting up with you during our joint stays.  

Hot tea, as house does feel a bit cool.  Not much to view, but that’s okay.  At least no more commuting the rest of this week, and very much looking forward to my four day weekend.  Car goes in for service on Friday.  Just routine service, as tired of my car reminding me service needed.


----------



## Robo56

Good Tuesday evening everyone.

It’s 27 days until Halloween.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> I couldn't live my life as a Debbie Downer.


Me either.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's good to hear that your family is safe.


Thank you Pumpkin hope you and your family are doing well.



schumigirl said:


> I saw the sharks in the street!!! How scary……..glad your sister is ok and no damage for them. Hope it’s the same for you.


Thank you Schumi. Just some large palm limbs in the yard. We were lucky.

Praying for you all to have a safe journey back home across the pond this evening.



Lynne G said:


> And was nice to one of the first in Diagon Alley.


Wow.…That was an empty Diagon Alley. Good to hear you got home safely.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Today is an eye appointment. I am hoping that this might help with the headaches. If not, it's time to go to a nurse practitioner who specializes in women's health for some help. The more research I am doing, it's pointing to hormones. My regular gp isn't much help in women issues  so it's off to a nurse practitioner and I will pay out of pocket if they can help.


Pumpkin I hope you can get to the bottom of you headache issue.



keishashadow said:


> To cure my post vaca blues, ordered a new inflatable for the front yard display. what was I thinking, it’s ginormous


What kind of Halloween inflatable was it?

Glad to hear you got home safely.




Charade67 said:


> Hi everyone. It's over. Mom passed this morning.
> My wish now is that we can avoid family drama at her funeral.


Charade my sincere condolences to you and your family. I hope there is no family drama at the funeral.




macraven said:


> I have no idea why I am thrilled getting two procedures done this week
> I don’t like surgery as it is but I will be so much better after them


Mac hope all goes well with your procedures tomorrow. Glad to hear you got home.


Not much going on here in my neck of the woods. Weather has been great. In the 70’s during the day and low 50‘s at night.

Hubby had class reunion festivities we attended Friday and Saturday evening. We had a nice time.

Had been tinkering in the garden everyday until Sunday. I like being outside.

My back went out early Sunday morning. Been on my back in bed for past few days. This isn’t my first rodeo with this, but its been awhile since it has been this bad. I know the disc is bulging on the right side as my right leg is affected.

My back had been bothering more then usual for past few weeks. Just so thankful it did not happen on vacation. On needed medications to help.

Been watching a few movies on my IPad, catching up with emails and working on Trip report. So trying to keep busy within reason.

I saw some things on social media about the thousands of utility trucks that had mobilized form all over the US arriving in Florida to help with the power outage issues. It is so good to see people helping others in need.

Made me think of Tinyd. I remember she and her family had rental property on the Gulf side. I hope they are all ok.


Shout out to Tink and all the other Sans family who don‘t post anymore. Hope all are well.


Have a good rest of the evening.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, a Wednesday is here.  The mid week happiness day that means Friday is that much closer.  A very hump feeling kinda day.  And hehe, camel saw Robo’s post counting down to Halloween, so he got in that holiday spirit with his vampire inspired outfit for this Wednesday reminder.  

And ugh, not done with the rain, or the cool feeling day. Sigh. But a high weather system is arriving in the wee hours of tomorrow, and some glorious sunshine with 70 degree days finishing the week days.  Well, until a cold front arrives to make another not as nice weather weekend.  Well, that’s our October and November, having more cool feeling days, but some great sunny perfect weather Fall days.  

Robo, glad your home in the South was okay, and glad to her sister’s is okay too.  Sending gentle well wishes good thoughts your back and leg have no pain soon.  My garden now has mums starting to grow.  They’re great as not a lot of care they need.  Time of year our gardens are turned over, ready for the Spring to plant again. No lawnmowers heard lately either, as while not many turning those gold, brown and orange colors yet, but our greens are slowly turning.  

And so, a hope that Pumpkin figures out the remedy to not have those nasty headaches.  Sending good thoughts you have no more of them. Enjoy your Thanksgiving weekend, nice to be with family.  

Tea for me. Routine day homie, one of the first to wish all that wonderful Wednesday. 

And hope Schumi had a good flight and is enjoying seeing Kyle and having that English tea with the right water.


----------



## keishashadow

Morning all.  moving at a snail’s pace for some reason today. 

Really not feeling getting my teeth cleaned today.  Keeping the appt tho as it now takes 8-9 months to reschedule one here since so many put off treatment during the pandemic.  other than aspen, few Dentists taking on new patients.  So many dentists & doctors here closed their practices/retired over the last few years.. 

Mine keeps plugging away.  ventured that soon, independent practices may go the way of the dinosaur if the doctors coming of out of dental school have no small practices to join as ‘journeymen’.



Robo56 said:


> What kind of Halloween inflatable was it?


I forgot to take a pic, note to self


Robo56 said:


> Hubby had class reunion festivities we attended Friday and Saturday evening. We had a nice time


Oh, that sounds like such fun.  I’ve never attended one.  Here they do a picnic over the 4th of July weekend that’s more of an all year’s sort of thing. 


Robo56 said:


> My back had been bothering more then usual for past few weeks. Just so thankful it did not happen on vacation. On needed medications to help.


ouch, sorry to hear.  a real nightmare if it happened on your trip.  have similar issues, it’s odd how you can just feel it coming on when it decides to act up again.  Slow down and rest up.  hopefully, soon will be back at it!


Robo56 said:


> I saw some things on social media about the thousands of utility trucks that had mobilized form all over the US arriving in Florida to help with the power outage issues


it’s heartwarming to see that sort of mutual aid.  I was driving on a 2 lane country short cut to the turnpike a few years ago.  Was behind a convoy of  local power company trucks that were heading out to help an area impacted by storms.  The road was one of those up & down the hills route.  Was floored to see how very many of them were being sent out.

i did catch an odd news story on local TV channel while in FL during the storm.  Appears people were quite upset to see utility trucks parked with workers inside and were taking out their Frustration by pounding on the truck doors.

They were advised that the workers literally have to sleep inside their trucks between working double shifts and to please not harass those who were doing their best to help get the power restored.


----------



## Lynne G

What a crazy story from Florida, Keisha.  Somehow the just why would they bother those workers is beyond me. I’m so glad to see so many willing to help. Those from my area left last week too.  Yeah, I find most service providers have a longer we can take you then, medical appointments in particular. Hope dentist visit goes well, and quick. Very okay  to be in that lazy mode start to the day.  I’ll be doing that on Friday, as yay for my 4 day holiday weekend.  Hehe, the one Federal holiday my kids were in school and I was off.  Mom got to play while kids were in school.  

Yeah, still raining.  Thinking another soup lunch.  Did pick up a loaf of a French baguette, so real butter, perfect side to soup.  And a walk around the house.  Too icky to want to walk outside for lunchtime today.

The joys of waking and ready for the day before sunrise.  Makes the morning feel like it’s crawling.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's that hump day again!!!!  Mini dance happening as I can see the weekend is near...and it's a 3 day weekend for us here   

It's another crisp fall day.  No weather records to be broken today, but I still haven't pulled out the jacket and no socks on my feet yet.  I'm holding out as long as I can lol.  It's definitely cooler and can feel that the " heat" is out of our warmer days now.  But I will take each amazing fall day we get!!!!!!!!!!  I am NOT a winter lover, so all this amazing weather is find for me.  



macraven said:


> Now I will have a minor surgery on another cyst tomorrow for that and day after having a root canal done
> Both were scheduled in advance and I got lucky I was able to be rescheduled


I hope you recover from both of them quickly.  Neither of those would be a walk in the park.  And then to recover while your house is turned upside down with renovations!  You are a brave lady!  Renovations are not easy to get through, but once they are done, you will love the end result!  I am a procrastinator on holiday laundry.  I hate laundry - it's my most despised chore.  I hope you get it done soon.


keishashadow said:


> They credit that characteristic with helping them become rich in the first place. So, where did I go wrong?


I'm frugal as well, and I"m not rich either.  It's not like I'm, living in the lap of luxury of being a pampered princess lol.   It hasn't worked for us either 


Robo56 said:


> My back went out early Sunday morning. Been on my back in bed for past few days. This isn’t my first rodeo with this, but its been awhile since it has been this bad. I know the disc is bulging on the right side as my right leg is affected.
> 
> My back had been bothering more then usual for past few weeks. Just so thankful it did not happen on vacation. On needed medications to help.
> 
> Been watching a few movies on my IPad, catching up with emails and working on Trip report. So trying to keep busy within reason.


Ugh.  I have back problems, but I have never experienced that!  I hope it heals quickly.  That is not fun.  I watched my Dad on our recent trip to visit them struggle with his sciatica.  It was horrible.  


Lynne G said:


> And ugh, not done with the rain, or the cool feeling day. Sigh. But a high weather system is arriving in the wee hours of tomorrow, and some glorious sunshine with 70 degree days finishing the week days. Well, until a cold front arrives to make another not as nice weather weekend. Well, that’s our October and November, having more cool feeling days, but some great sunny perfect weather Fall days.


I can relate to not liking those days.  I know it's on it's way here.  Hopefully it doesn't last too long for you.  


keishashadow said:


> They were advised that the workers literally have to sleep inside their trucks between working double shifts and to please not harass those who were doing their best to help get the power restored.


Why would people harass those who are working.  Are people really that entitled to think that their needs should be met before others   I am soooooooooooo done with entitled people.  I just can't even imagine - especially in that situation!!!  Wow...that's mind blowing.  

Well, I should get this spreadsheet completed and get more papers organized and shuffled.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!!


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

Charade, I'm so sorry about your mom. I hope memories of happier times can bring you some peace. The estate issues won't be fun, I know from experience, but maybe you'll finally discover what went on with the money.


----------



## keishashadow

& this is why I’ll never be confused with rich folk…

There is room for one more

Edit:  i like it even better in the dark lol


----------



## macraven

I am done with doing anything with the house now as I am off the clock
I don’t work after 10:00 pm

My medical appointments were cancelled today 
as the doctor had a family emergency 
No idea when he will be back to work.

Back to starting over.

Ever watch the movie Ground Hog Day?
I am living it

Hope all the homies are doing fine!


----------



## macraven

Robbie, sending you a heaping pile of Mummy Dust and hope your back pain eases up real soon!
 and you can catch some zzzzz,s


----------



## Lynne G

Ah what another day means this time.  Same as when I was South.  The rain is gone, the sky is clear, and it’s going to be 70 or higher with all that sun.  Yay!

Time to raise a drink all, it’s that Thirsty Throwback Thursday.  So throw back that drink of your choice, and say yay, quenching thirst.  And since I’m not thirsty now, will still raise my tea mug as want to wish all to have that most terrific Thursday, and to acknowledge tomorrow is a Friday.  Woot!

Cute, that Haunted Mansion blow up decor on your front yard, Keisha. Little one wants to get some light up thing like that, but Christmas kind.  Has  yet to see what she likes.  Like seeing those yard decor items this time of year, both Halloween and Christmas.

Ah yes, nothing like a quiet enough house, as only DH and I are up and doing that week day routine.

Car goes into shop, so nice to turn off that alarm for three nights.  Yay, last routine week day for me.  Friday feeling?  Kinda.

Hope Robo is feeling better.  Sending more mummy dust well wishes back is not hurting.

Third cup of tea?  Why yes.  I do fill that tea kettle to the top.  Hehe.


----------



## macraven

Just now taking a break and starting dinner which will be around 6:30

Thought I would drop by and see how everyone is doing

With nice weather for many of us, assume all are out and about 

Great weather today!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Car goes into shop, so nice to turn off that alarm for three nights.


Anything exciting?  

My recall on replacement headlamps I’ve been waiting for since March finally came in…well, I should say I called the dealer in a foul mood and took out a good head of pent up steamon them…imagine that, a pair suddenly appeared for me after being told no for at least the 10th time When calling

Yes, it felt good

still scratchy throat, and congested from cold i caught in orlando.  sipping on constant comment tea & honey


----------



## macraven

Gave you a like for your headlamps.and …not for being under the weather 

Tea and honey should work but add some booze to your drink and you will feel better

Or you may not give a care….

Feel better real fast!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no Keisha.  Sick bay alert, sending you mummy dust well wishes you feel better soon.  Ick yo catching it after getting back from your trip.  

Mac, hope that home reno is going better today, and ack to missing medical appointments, due to doctor not being available.  Hope you can reschedule to be soon sooner than later, 

What’s glorious sunny day after all those days of cool feeling rainy days we just had,  

A what for dinner?  Thinking pasta.  Made grilled sandwiches for lunch, with pickles and steamed broccoli,  Fast and easy meal to make,


----------



## macraven

Since i made a baked hen last night for dinner,
cut up what was left of that bird and made chicken salad for tonight 

Had potatoes so also made potato salad

we have had enough vegetables this week so not having any of that tonight 

What we don’t finish tonight, will be leftovers for Friday
Of course I would rather order a pizza if I have to see chicken on day 3…..


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well, it's Friday Eve!!!!  Thank goodness.  I am ready for the weekend.  

It was/is another beautiful fall day here.  It was crisp, cool and foggy this morning, followed by a bright sunny day!!!!  Hoping to get out for a walk tonight, and also take dumber out for a walk as well.

Well, the kids are not coming for our Thanksgiving this weekend.  We will see them next weekend, as we will be helping them paint.  So it's a quiet long weekend for us.  I'll take the extra day off for sure!!!!!!!!  Not sure what we have planned.  



macraven said:


> Ever watch the movie Ground Hog Day?
> I am living it


Yikes!!!


Lynne G said:


> Ah yes, nothing like a quiet enough house, as only DH and I are up and doing that week day routine.


That's us on the weekends.  We have our own little routine, and I like it!!!!


macraven said:


> Since i made a baked hen last night for dinner,
> cut up what was left of that bird and made chicken salad for tonight
> 
> Had potatoes so also made potato salad
> 
> we have had enough vegetables this week so not having any of that tonight



Yum!!!!  But then again,  I do like roast chicken.  I find it's the most versatile for making leftovers with.  

Well, I should go wrestle up more papers.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## Robo56

Good evening Sans family.

It is 25 days until Halloween.






Lynne G said:


> , glad your home in the South was okay, and glad to her sister’s is okay too. Sending gentle well wishes good thoughts your back and leg have no pain soon.


Thank you Lynne we were lucky. Thank you for the well wishes.



Lynne G said:


> My garden now has mums starting to grow. They’re great as not a lot of care they need.


Is this normal for your mums to grow this time of year in your area or has the wonky weather been responsible?



keishashadow said:


> I forgot to take a pic, note to self


The Haunted Ghosts. Nice.


Did you see the Haunted Ghost Dog bed at Disney Springs? It was so cute.






keishashadow said:


> ouch, sorry to hear. a real nightmare if it happened on your trip. have similar issues, it’s odd how you can just feel it coming on when it decides to act up again. Slow down and rest up. hopefully, soon will be back at it!


Thank you, you know what its like. Not fun to deal with, but slow going this time.



keishashadow said:


> i did catch an odd news story on local TV channel while in FL during the storm. Appears people were quite upset to see utility trucks parked with workers inside and were taking out their Frustration by pounding on the truck doors.


I didn’t see that. So sad those utility people are really trying hard to help, but some areas have totally lost their Utility infrastructure and will have to literally start from the beginning.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Ugh. I have back problems, but I have never experienced that! I hope it heals quickly. That is not fun. I watched my Dad on our recent trip to visit them struggle with his sciatica. It was horrible.


Sounds like a few of us on here have back issues. Sorry to hear you have problems too. Hope your dad is feeling better and his sciatica has laid down.



macraven said:


> Robbie, sending you a heaping pile of Mummy Dust and hope your back pain eases up real soon!
> and you can catch some zzzzz,s


Thank you Mac. A good nights sleep would be awesome.




keishashadow said:


> My recall on replacement headlamps I’ve been waiting for since March finally came in…well, I should say I called the dealer in a foul mood and took out a good head of pent up steamon them…imagine that, a pair suddenly appeared for me after being told no for at least the 10th time When calling


Sadly the squeaky wheel getting the grease is what it takes sometimes to get things done. It’s sad when you have to resort to getting upset and giving them what for because they’re are not doing their job.


keishashadow said:


> still scratchy throat, and congested from cold i caught in orlando. sipping on constant comment tea & honey


Hope you feel better soon. Not fun to get home after vacation and get sick.



Oldest granddaughter and her littles stopped by this evening. It was a wonderful surprise to get a call from them. They were on their way home to Kentucky after a short vacation.

The youngest one had a blast going around and turning on all the animatronic halloween decorations.

I was able to walk a bit better and sit a little longer today. So meds are doing the trick.

The new Munster’s Movie by Rob Zombie is on Netflix.

There is also a good series/movie called the Empress on Netflix.

Have to have some distraction……movies are it this week.


Wishing everyone a wonderful Thursday night.



Night light


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Hi everyone. It's over. Mom passed this morning.
> My wish now is that we can avoid family drama at her funeral.



I`m so sorry to read your mother has passed Charade.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> & this is why I’ll never be confused with rich folk…
> 
> There is room for one more
> View attachment 708402
> Edit:  i like it even better in the dark lol
> View attachment 708426




Love it!!!




macraven said:


> I am done with doing anything with the house now as I am off the clock
> I don’t work after 10:00 pm
> 
> My medical appointments were cancelled today
> as the doctor had a family emergency
> No idea when he will be back to work.
> 
> Back to starting over.
> 
> Ever watch the movie Ground Hog Day?
> I am living it
> 
> Hope all the homies are doing fine!




Sorry your appointments are being rescheduled, so annoying. 




keishashadow said:


> Anything exciting?
> 
> My recall on replacement headlamps I’ve been waiting for since March finally came in…well, I should say I called the dealer in a foul mood and took out a good head of pent up steamon them…imagine that, a pair suddenly appeared for me after being told no for at least the 10th time When calling
> 
> Yes, it felt good
> 
> still scratchy throat, and congested from cold i caught in orlando.  sipping on constant comment tea & honey



That`s me this morning, honey, lemon and ginger added to my tea. 




macraven said:


> Since i made a baked hen last night for dinner,
> cut up what was left of that bird and made chicken salad for tonight
> 
> Had potatoes so also made potato salad
> 
> we have had enough vegetables this week so not having any of that tonight
> 
> What we don’t finish tonight, will be leftovers for Friday
> Of course I would rather order a pizza if I have to see chicken on day 3…..



I think we`ll have pizza tonight....




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well, it's Friday Eve!!!!  Thank goodness.  I am ready for the weekend.
> 
> It was/is another beautiful fall day here.  It was crisp, cool and foggy this morning, followed by a bright sunny day!!!!  Hoping to get out for a walk tonight, and also take dumber out for a walk as well.
> 
> Well, the kids are not coming for our Thanksgiving this weekend.  We will see them next weekend, as we will be helping them paint.  So it's a quiet long weekend for us.  I'll take the extra day off for sure!!!!!!!!  Not sure what we have planned.
> 
> 
> Yikes!!!
> 
> That's us on the weekends.  We have our own little routine, and I like it!!!!
> 
> 
> Yum!!!!  But then again,  I do like roast chicken.  I find it's the most versatile for making leftovers with.
> 
> Well, I should go wrestle up more papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!




I have chicken thighs simmering to make chicken noodle soup for lunch, mustered the energy to chop celery, carrots and scallions.....can`t go wrong with chicken. 




Robo56 said:


> Good evening Sans family.
> 
> It is 25 days until Halloween.
> 
> View attachment 708696
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lynne we were lucky. Thank you for the well wishes.
> 
> 
> Is this normal for your mums to grow this time of year in your area or has the wonky weather been responsible?
> 
> 
> The Haunted Ghosts. Nice.
> 
> 
> Did you see the Haunted Ghost Dog bed at Disney Springs? It was so cute.
> 
> View attachment 708697
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, you know what its like. Not fun to deal with, but slow going this time.
> 
> 
> I didn’t see that. So sad those utility people are really trying hard to help, but some areas have totally lost their Utility infrastructure and will have to literally start from the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a few of us on here have back issues. Sorry to hear you have problems too. Hope your dad is feeling better and his sciatica has laid down.
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac. A good nights sleep would be awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly the squeaky wheel getting the grease is what it takes sometimes to get things done. It’s sad when you have to resort to getting upset and giving them what for because they’re are not doing their job.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon. Not fun to get home after vacation and get sick.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldest granddaughter and her littles stopped by this evening. It was a wonderful surprise to get a call from them. They were on their way home to Kentucky after a short vacation.
> 
> The youngest one had a blast going around and turning on all the animatronic halloween decorations.
> 
> I was able to walk a bit better and sit a little longer today. So meds are doing the trick.
> 
> The new Munster’s Movie by Rob Zombie is on Netflix.
> 
> There is also a good series/movie call the Empress on Netflix.
> 
> Have to have some distraction……movies are it this week.
> 
> 
> Wishing everyone a wonderful Thursday night.
> 
> 
> 
> Night light
> 
> View attachment 708698



Glad your back is better Robbie, it is a miserable pain. 

Nice you had a surprise visit from family.






We had an amazing flight home Tuesday night/Wednesday morning. 

Got home, got some laundry done, had some Chinese food and then........I got the Flu.....the real flu. 

Aching from head to foot, headache from hell and chilled all the way through and yes, a cough too.......spent all day yesterday in bed, nothing to eat or drink except water and pain relief. Managed to shower and make it out of bed this morning, but won`t be doing much at all. 

We did have an amazing 5 week trip though......lots of surprises and treats and met some good friends and new friends. 

Trip Report will follow..........


----------



## jump00

schumigirl said:


> Love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry your appointments are being rescheduled, so annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That`s me this morning, honey, lemon and ginger added to my tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we`ll have pizza tonight....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have chicken thighs simmering to make chicken noodle soup for lunch, mustered the energy to chop celery, carrots and scallions.....can`t go wrong with chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad your back is better Robbie, it is a miserable pain.
> 
> Nice you had a surprise visit from family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had an amazing flight home Tuesday night/Wednesday morning.
> 
> Got home, got some laundry done, had some Chinese food and then........I got the Flu.....the real flu.
> 
> Aching from head to foot, headache from hell and chilled all the way through and yes, a cough too.......spent all day yesterday in bed, nothing to eat or drink except water and pain relief. Managed to shower and make it out of bed this morning, but won`t be doing much at all.
> 
> We did have an amazing 5 week trip though......lots of surprises and treats and met some good friends and new friends.
> 
> Trip Report will follow..........


Hello Carole,
So sorry you are suffering from the flu. Hope you feel better soon. Can’t wait to hear all about your trip! Wow 5 weeks!!!
Hugs


----------



## Lynne G

Ah no Schumi, getting the flu when you return.  Sending lots of well wishes mummy dust to you. Rest is what you need the most.  

Clear skies again, so kinda cool 53 out now.  But still not quite sunrise, soon enough though.  And another 70 degree day.  

Happy to be a lazy day for me.  Aw, older one said if we drop him off to work, little one can follow me, and so I won’t have to wait for my car to be serviced, like I planned.  That car shop closes much earlier before older one gets off work, so I know my car will be done before he gets off. So, after I get my car back, on our way home, we’ll park his car at his work, so no need to pick him up. Then little one and I can relax until older one comes home.  That’s the plan I think.  Otherwise, they do have plugs in the wall, so I figured I’d just plug in and play on my phone until they were done.  Other than having other cars to work on while I’m there, my car is only needing regular maintenance work, so actual time my car gets serviced should not be long.  I was glad they could fit me in.  They used to be open on weekends, but since the start of the pandemic, now only open on week days.  Hence, have to plan when I am off.  

So, sorry to hear Schumi and Keisha are sick, and Robo, hope back is getting better, and how nice to have family visit.  How cute the littlest one wanted to hear all those sounds.  

But even without the alarm, I’m up early.  So hot breakfast for me and DH, and he’s always early up too.  

Fabulous Friday homies.  And for our Canadian homies, have a wonderful and happy Thanksgiving weekend.  For all the homies, no matter where in this wide world, hope all have a most wonderful weekend.  

And yay, just over three weeks until
Halloween.


----------



## macraven

Hope all that are sick or under the weather, heal quickly 
and feel better real fast!

Sending healing thoughts to all.


----------



## schumigirl

jump00 said:


> Hello Carole,
> So sorry you are suffering from the flu. Hope you feel better soon. Can’t wait to hear all about your trip! Wow 5 weeks!!!
> Hugs




Thanks Brenda....been much better today, but still a bit bleurgh.....no energy to do anything except lounge along the sofa watching movies. 

Yep, 5 weeks wasn`t bad in the end. Folks kept saying we`ll be ready to go home.......er, not really lol......




macraven said:


> Hope all that are sick or under the weather, heal quickly
> and feel better real fast!
> 
> Sending healing thoughts to all.



Thanks mac.....hope you`re doing good too! 






We decided to watch a couple of movies we have never seen before today, I fell asleep during the first and wasn`t aware of the second one being on....guess I was still tired! 

Ordered pizza to be delivered tonight, not sure I`m overly hungry but will eat what I feel like. 

Jet lag really does bite.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's Fun day Friday     The weekend is here - and a long weekend for me at least.  

It's been a busy week with odds 'n ends to be done at home and work.  I'm looking forward to the weekend.  Kids are not coming to visit, so it will be a quiet weekend at home.  I am TOTALLY fine with that.  There will be some baking going on.  Dh's work has asked me to provide some baking for a baking sale to raise money that they give to a certain charity that they all vote for.  Hopefully. those pesky windows will get washed this weekend before winter and the cold temps set in.  

@schumigirl  I'm glad you had a good trip home.  That sucks that you picked up the flu.  Hopefully your on the mend now and can get your stamina back from it.

@LynneG  Enjoy your day off!!!!  It's great that your able to swing extra days!

@Robo56  I hope you back continues to mend.  

Well, it's almost time to head home.  I am not sure what is on the menu for supper tonight.  Hopefully it doesn't involve me cooking 

Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

Vote for takeout, Pumpkin.  Friday commuting home is not fun.  

We just had milkshakes.  To say I’m beached right now, yep.  Guess our proper dinner will be later.  Thinking air fryer meal.  Or parts of it.  No one hungry after those rather large shakes.  

Ah, chilling on a Friday night? Perfect.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's Fun day Friday     The weekend is here - and a long weekend for me at least.
> 
> It's been a busy week with odds 'n ends to be done at home and work.  I'm looking forward to the weekend.  Kids are not coming to visit, so it will be a quiet weekend at home.  I am TOTALLY fine with that.  There will be some baking going on.  Dh's work has asked me to provide some baking for a baking sale to raise money that they give to a certain charity that they all vote for.  Hopefully. those pesky windows will get washed this weekend before winter and the cold temps set in.
> 
> @schumigirl  I'm glad you had a good trip home.  That sucks that you picked up the flu.  Hopefully your on the mend now and can get your stamina back from it.
> 
> @LynneG  Enjoy your day off!!!!  It's great that your able to swing extra days!
> 
> @Robo56  I hope you back continues to mend.
> 
> Well, it's almost time to head home.  I am not sure what is on the menu for supper tonight.  Hopefully it doesn't involve me cooking
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!



Quiet weekend sounds fun Pumpkin.

Enjoy that baking though……and yes, I think I’m over the worst now.




Although…….went to bed, pounced wide awake……that’s what happens when you sleep for over 36 hours.

Will put a movie on quietly in the back movie room, I won’t disturb anyone then and I can snooze tomorrow……

Might look for a snack or two………


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, a Saturday for us.  And while that high weather system is still in place, it let that Northern air in, so jacket with those sunglasses today.  And hair tied up, even if it’s cool out, as bad hair weather day.  Windy, with gusts around 20 mph. But I’ll take it.  Any sunny day is still a perfect sky to see.  Nothing like a crisp sunny Fall day.  The blues of the sky, the er, still mostly green being seen.  It will be not until late this month and mostly next month, where we start to see that browns of the lawns, and the golds, oranges and yellows that so say, Winter is not far away.  

Thus, hoping Schumi is feeling better.  When I had the flu, I was told I slept three days straight.  Never want to have that virus bug ever again.  Took over a week before I felt back to being felling well.   Sending more mummy dust well wishes to  you.  

Robo, hope back is better today.   Hope you have good weather today too.  

Therefore, this early bird homie got that early morning weekend quiet time with her DH, and enjoyed relaxing with him, with a two for breakfast, with tea and coffee.  What an early morning weekend start should be.  

Our day to be lazy most of the day.  And yeah probably the last, or almost the last mow of our grass.  It’s high enough, DH is going to be a nice neighbor, and not get the mower out, until another hour.  

But oddly, already received a package a half hour ago, But glad about that.  No need to see it sitting on the stoop for hours.  Was expecting it later today.  

Super sized most lazy day Saturday to all. Holiday weekend for all, so yay for many of us having that week day routine, to also have a relaxing Monday.  Woot!


----------



## keishashadow

Saturday, supposedly our first frost tonight…nope no having it. The mr’s garden is still producing.  Wah.  Equates to pulling tomato plants out & hanging in basement room the mr has repurposed bring into his ‘nursery’.  Many will continue to ripen. Otherwise will have stash for fried green tomatoes my middle DS loves 

Froze at Friday night lights. Low 40’s. Unseasonal here this early. Today off to a haunt later the GD is working. Think I’m going to skip the actual mine portion, it’s cold & damp and I hate crawling into the mine car to get there. 

Going to make the first beef stew of the season. Love the smell of it in the oven simmering all afternoon 



macraven said:


> Tea and honey should work but add some booze to your drink and you will feel better


I’m hoping my keurig isn’t dying on me.  Sputtered a lot this AM. I’m tempted to add some baileys in the next cup if it does come back to life 

That leftover chicken is gold.  I always sock away preportioned leftover chicken in freezer & drag it out for quesadillas, nachos etc 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well, the kids are not coming for our Thanksgiving this weekend. We will see them next weekend, as we will be helping them paint. So it's a quiet long weekend for us. I'll take the extra day off for sure!!!!!!!! Not sure what we have planned.


Sounds like you have a busy weekend.  My sympathies on painting next weekend     Inside or or out?  

Such a production here as DH used to have a business as a side gig & is such a perfectionist about it…like rocket science


Robo56 said:


> The new Munster’s Movie by Rob Zombie is on Netflix.


Oooooh


Robo56 said:


> The youngest one had a blast going around and turning on all the animatronic halloween decorations.


Rear them right


Robo56 said:


> Hope you feel better soon. Not fun to get home after vacation and get sick.


Oh mine’s nothing like carole’s miserable flu. Flu is the worst.  Only thing I can offer there is at least getting it out of the way early this year? 

I had a bad cold hit 13 days ago in FL.  Settled in head & chest. Once I got home my seasonal allergies were the cherry on top. Not sure which is which at this point lol.  I’m dousing myself with Vicks vapo rub.  My pooch comes for a cuddle then backs away blinking his eyes


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Keisha, head and chest colds no fun at all.  Neither is allergies.  Older one is still medicating, as works where holiday live plants are starting to arrive.  Pollen in the air, inside or outside, is a no want for him.  Darth Vader sounding when he forgets his medicine, as asthma is the result of his allergic reactions.  And then he’s miserable.  So he knows to keep medicating until the holiday plants go away.  When he was young, doctors have said to medicate him year round, but even today, I at least don’t remind him a very few months of the year.  No hard freeze here yet.  Thought was out earlier and no jacket needed, but ooh that wind.  

Ah, need to do some more errands, and was hoping little one would go with me.  Two people tag team makes getting what we need easier.  I did poke that hornet nest, and at least I got a yeah I’m moving that I think she said, as was laced with that salty language.  But that was 25 minutes ago.  The mom alarm may be heard soon, as I want to go before the places we need to go, close early today, and not opening again until Monday.  Ugh.  Neither kid is an early riser, though older one left for work already.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Saturday, supposedly our first frost tonight…nope no having it. The mr’s garden is still producing.  Wah.  Equates to pulling tomato plants out & hanging in basement room the mr has repurposed bring into his ‘nursery’.  Many will continue to ripen. Otherwise will have stash for fried green tomatoes my middle DS loves
> 
> Froze at Friday night lights. Low 40’s. Unseasonal here this early. Today off to a haunt later the GD is working. Think I’m going to skip the actual mine portion, it’s cold & damp and I hate crawling into the mine car to get there.
> 
> Going to make the first beef stew of the season. Love the smell of it in the oven simmering all afternoon
> 
> 
> I’m hoping my keurig isn’t dying on me.  Sputtered a lot this AM. I’m tempted to add some baileys in the next cup if it does come back to life
> 
> That leftover chicken is gold.  I always sock away preportioned leftover chicken in freezer & drag it out for quesadillas, nachos etc
> 
> Sounds like you have a busy weekend.  My sympathies on painting next weekend     Inside or or out?
> 
> Such a production here as DH used to have a business as a side gig & is such a perfectionist about it…like rocket science
> 
> Oooooh
> 
> Rear them right
> 
> Oh mine’s nothing like carole’s miserable flu. Flu is the worst.  Only thing I can offer there is at least getting it out of the way early this year?
> 
> I had a bad cold hit 13 days ago in FL.  Settled in head & chest. Once I got home my seasonal allergies were the cherry on top. Not sure which is which at this point lol.  I’m dousing myself with Vicks vapo rub.  My pooch comes for a cuddle then backs away blinking his eyes



Love casseroles simmering away all day, nothing quite like that aroma in the house as we head into autumn. I plan to do chicken in red wine and rosemary, garlic casserole in the slow cooker overnight tonight......smell will be amazing in the morning.

That is fairly cold!!!  Enjoy the GD haunt, yes, I`d miss out the mine part too.....

Did I tell you I ate my first green tomato this trip? Nice.






Certainly on the mend I think. Felt better as the day has gone on. Decided on another takeout dinner, Indian food for us tonight, feel like something hot, spicy and fruity.

Been a beautiful day here, but not warm. Although I haven`t been out anywhere, didn`t even hang out washing, took me all day but we managed what was left of the laundry between us. Tom was a good help. 

Going to watch Bullet Train tonight on pay per view, everyone says it`s very good. We did plan to see it in Citywalk, but just never got around to it......too busy  

Time to go study menu for what we want tonight.....always takes a bit of thinking what we want........


----------



## Robo56

Good Saturday Morning everyone.

Its 23 days until Halloween




schumigirl said:


> Glad your back is better Robbie, it is a miserable pain.


Thank you. Progress is moving forward on the back. Just wish it would move faster. You know how it is as soon as you cannot do physical activity you look around and suddenly see a million things that need to be done.



schumigirl said:


> We had an amazing flight home Tuesday night/Wednesday morning.
> 
> Got home, got some laundry done, had some Chinese food and then........I got the Flu.....the real flu.
> 
> Aching from head to foot, headache from hell and chilled all the way through and yes, a cough too.......spent all day yesterday in bed, nothing to eat or drink except water and pain relief. Managed to shower and make it out of bed this morning, but won`t be doing much at all.




Glad to hear the flight back was good.

Sorry to hear you have the flu. That is pretty miserable to have. I had it once and pray I don‘t have it again. I hope you get better everyday. Take it easy and have a good spoonful of lemon, honey and whiskey. Supposed to help the cough and throat and make you a little happy too. I remember an old doctor told me about that many moons ago.






Lynne G said:


> So, sorry to hear Schumi and Keisha are sick, and Robo, hope back is getting better, and how nice to have family visit. How cute the littlest one wanted to hear all those sounds.



Thank you Lynne. We have a few of us in sick bay here on the Sans.



macraven said:


> Hope all that are sick or under the weather, heal quickly
> and feel better real fast!
> 
> Sending healing thoughts to all.


Thank you Mac. Sorry to hear you had one of your appointments rescheduled. I hope you are doing well. Did you do the UMH Tour this year?




Pumpkin1172 said:


> @6 I hope you back continues to mend.



Thank you Pumpkin.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> There will be some baking going on. Dh's work has asked me to provide some baking for a baking sale to raise money that they give to a certain charity that they all vote for. Hopefully. those pesky windows will get washed this weekend before winter and the cold temps set in.



What are you baking for the bake sale?  Pictures?



Prayers for Charade.





keishashadow said:


> I had a bad cold hit 13 days ago in FL. Settled in head & chest. Once I got home my seasonal allergies were the cherry on top. Not sure which is which at this point lol. I’m dousing myself with Vicks vapo rub. My pooch comes for a cuddle then backs away blinking his eyes



Sorry to hear you got sick in Florida. It is the time of year for all the bugs to be shared. Hope you begin to feel better soon.

Yep, the Vicks rub will cause the pooches to back up….LOL…..remember Bengay for sore muscles….You could tell when someone had that on in the gym.



Well it’s Saturday morning. Sun is shining. High today only supposed to be 54. I will take the sunshine.

I was able to walk out in yard yesterday. Legs are weak and disc is still on nerves in right leg, but I can tell the steroids are helping with the swelling. Pain is better. I’am able to sit longer so thats a plus for sure.

 We had the yard aerated and seeded again a little over two weeks ago. The grass  has really taken off and is growing. We had another company caring for the lawn fertilizing and weed prevention care and they slowly pretty much killed the lawn.

We hired this new lawn company last year and this is the second year of them aerating and seeding and the lawn is looking so much better.

The Fall Festival is going on now. This is a big food festival, carnival with shows and raffles that benefit local charities. It is very popular. It goes on for a week. I used to take the grandchildren to it every year on Saturday when they have the big parade. They go to it a number of days now while it is going on.

Quiet day around here. Going to go and nap for about an hour.


Have a wonderful Saturday everyone.


----------



## Charade67

Robo56 said:


> Prayers for Charade.


Thanks Robo. We are on our way back home now. Sitting in some traffic outside Charlotte, NC.  
The funeral was short and sweet just like Mom wanted it. My aunt didn’t speak to me or my sister, and I avoided her too. 
I have a test and a photography project due on Friday and then I get a week off. I sure do need it.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Saturday Morning everyone.
> 
> Its 23 days until Halloween
> View attachment 709113
> 
> 
> Thank you. Progress is moving forward on the back. Just wish it would move faster. You know how it is as soon as you cannot do physical activity you look around and suddenly see a million things that need to be done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear the flight back was good.
> 
> Sorry to hear you have the flu. That is pretty miserable to have. I had it once and pray I don‘t have it again. I hope you get better everyday. Take it easy and have a good spoonful of lemon, honey and whiskey. Supposed to help the cough and throat and make you a little happy too. I remember an old doctor told me about that many moons ago.
> 
> View attachment 709115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lynne. We have a few of us in sick bay here on the Sans.
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac. Sorry to hear you had one of your appointments rescheduled. I hope you are doing well. Did you do the UMH Tour this year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Pumpkin.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you baking to the bake sale?  Pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers for Charade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you got sick in Florida. It is the time of year for all the bugs to be shared. Hope you begin to feel better soon.
> 
> Yep, the Vicks rub will cause the pooches to back up….LOL…..remember Bengay for sore muscles….You could tell when someone had that on in the gym.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it’s Saturday morning. Sun is shining. High today only supposed to be 54. I will take the sunshine.
> 
> I was able to walk out in yard yesterday. Legs are weak and disc is still on nerves in right leg, but I can tell the steroids are helping with the swelling. Pain is better. I’am able to sit longer so thats a plus for sure.
> 
> We had the yard aerated and seeded again a little over two weeks ago. The grass  has really taken off and is growing. We had another company caring for the lawn fertilizing and weed prevention care and they slowly pretty much killed the lawn.
> 
> We hired this new lawn company last year and this is the second year of them aerating and seeding and the lawn is looking so much better.
> 
> The Fall Festival is going on now. This is a big food festival, carnival with shows and raffles that benefit local charities. It is very popular. It goes on for a week. I used to take the grandchildren to it every year on Saturday when they have the big parade. They go to it a number of days now while it is going on.
> 
> Quiet day around here. Going to go and nap for about an hour.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday everyone.



Yep, a hot toddy has been the cure all since we were kids......ssshhhhh....not supposed to give whisky to kids....lol.......but honey lemon and ginger were all put in it too. Works a treat. 

Glad you can feel some improvement with your pain, now that is a miserable pain. Not being able to relax or sleep is torture. 

Hope you enjoyed your nap.






Charade67 said:


> Thanks Robo. We are on our way back home now. Sitting in some traffic outside Charlotte, NC.
> The funeral was short and sweet just like Mom wanted it. My aunt didn’t speak to me or my sister, and I avoided her too.
> I have a test and a photography project due on Friday and then I get a week off. I sure do need it.



I`m glad the funeral went as well as could be expected and no drama is always a good thing. 







Curries, rice and naan bread were delicious!!  We always put them in Indian serving dishes on the table and share everything which is nice. Tom`s dish wasn`t as hot as mine, but it was very tasty. We really shouldn`t have ordered rice and a naan bread, as we only have a little of each, so quite a bit went in the trash, but we enjoyed what we had.  

Now going to watch Bullet Train......hope it`s as fun as everyone says it is.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Change of plans for today and we are having turkey today instead of tomorrow.  Good thing I can pivot quick and pull it off.  So far, so good. 
Pies are cooking.  I am one of " those weirdos" who prefers to make my own pumpkin instead of from a can.  So out came the instant pot and it was done quick!  

The house smells heavenly and hopefully this little 15 lber will give us a few left overs!  

Tomorrow we are off to DJ's dad and his wife's for turkey dinner again.  It's a good thing we like turkey 






Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> I’m hoping my keurig isn’t dying on me. Sputtered a lot this AM. I’m tempted to add some baileys in the next cup if it does come back to life


I had that happen two years ago with my Keurig. I looked on Youtube and there was a video on how to clear out the water tube. It gets clogged with Coffee build up when you puncture the pods. Just a screw driver and a small plastic zip-tie and it has been working like a charm. 



Charade67 said:


> The funeral was short and sweet just like Mom wanted it. My aunt didn’t speak to me or my sister, and I avoided her too.
> I have a test and a photography project due on Friday and then I get a week off. I sure do need it.


Charade so good to hear there was no drama for you to deal with at your moms funeral. Losing your mom is hard enough without dealing with family members that are uncouth.



schumigirl said:


> Yep, a hot toddy has been the cure all since we were kids......ssshhhhh....not supposed to give whisky to kids....lol.......but honey lemon and ginger were all put in it too. Works a treat.
> 
> Glad you can feel some improvement with your pain, now that is a miserable pain. Not being able to relax or sleep is torture.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your nap.



I will have to remember the ginger.  Its funny how those ingredients when combined do a world of good.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> The house smells heavenly and hopefully this little 15 lber will give us a few left overs!


Wow…..your turkey and pies look good.


----------



## macraven

charade hope you have safe travels home.

you were a good and thoughtful daughter to your mom.
I’m sure your siblings were grateful of the time you were there these past months for your mom


----------



## buckeev

Charade67 said:


> Hi everyone. It's over. Mom passed this morning.
> My wish now is that we can avoid family drama at her funeral.


So sorry Charade…Sending sincere condolences to you and all your family.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Change of plans for today and we are having turkey today instead of tomorrow.  Good thing I can pivot quick and pull it off.  So far, so good.
> Pies are cooking.  I am one of " those weirdos" who prefers to make my own pumpkin instead of from a can.  So out came the instant pot and it was done quick!
> 
> The house smells heavenly and hopefully this little 15 lber will give us a few left overs!
> 
> Tomorrow we are off to DJ's dad and his wife's for turkey dinner again.  It's a good thing we like turkey
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 709219
> View attachment 709220
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!



Oh that Turkey!!! Looks delicious…….we adore turkey too. 

You’ll have a few feasts from that I’m sure!! Enjoy.



Robo56 said:


> I had that happen two years ago with my Keurig. I looked on Youtube and there was a video on how to clear out the water tube. It gets clogged with Coffee build up when you puncture the pods. Just a screw driver and a small plastic zip-tie and it has been working like a charm.
> 
> 
> Charade so good to hear there was no drama for you to deal with at your moms funeral. Losing your mom is hard enough without dealing with family members that are uncouth.
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to remember the ginger.  Its funny how those ingredients when combined do a world of good.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow…..your turkey and pies look good.



Lemon, ginger and honey are like a miracle elixir when you’re poorly…..yes, some things just work.

Hope you’re still improving and feeling better walking.





Up early to watch the Japanese Grand Prix. Huge delay.

Chicken for tonight has cooked and smells wonderful this morNing…..garlic, rosemary, honey and so many other aromas. Tom made a face and said it’s too early to smell food so good…….lol…..

Going to cook some bacon later, that’ll change the aroma for him.

Made a huge pot of tea to watch the race, but its been halted and it might not have enough time to restart with time limit and darkness setting in. Shame if it doesn’t. 

One of my very kind friends dropped us in some large buttery croissants yesterday as she knew I wasn’t so great, so will have them with bacon in an hour or so, and more tea.

Have some more laundry to get through today and that’s about it. Had my best sleep so far last night, so I do feel an improvement today.

Happy Sunday


----------



## Lynne G

Ah Sunday is here.  Ooh hope race was restarted in time Schumi.  Like when house has great aromas coming from the kitchen.  Hope you are feeling better today.  And nice to enjoy your friend’s croissants with lots of tea, as you were up very early today.  

Ah, not quite as cool as Keisha, but that clear skies we have had even in the overnight, has left us in the mid 30’s overnight, and 39 out now.  Brisk feeling.  

But yay, another bad hair day, but the winds are not as strong, and the sun will shine all day.  60 the high, as this time of year the sun is not that warming, but still like seeing those blue skies no matter what the temp. Though certainly prefer when the sun makes it feel so warm. 

So a serene Sunday all.  For us? No trash out the door tonight, as with that holiday Monday,  trash dragging to curb will commence tomorrow night.  Thus, restful one for us.  Serene indeed.


----------



## macraven

I went to church this morning then came home to work more in the house boxing up items for when the painters come back on Tuesday

I have all of tomorrow to move boxes in one finished room to another as have more rooms to be painted and more floors to be finished 

We will be glad when we get our house back..

It will be a million years before I will ever agree of having the house remodeled again…

To expedite the process, we carried boxed up items to the second floor of our house and will deal with those rooms no time soon…
(Thinking year 2030 will be when we will get around to it lol)


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I went to church this morning then came home to work more in the house boxing up items for when the painters come back on Tuesday
> 
> I have all of tomorrow to move boxes in one finished room to another as have more rooms to be painted and more floors to be finished
> 
> We will be glad when we get our house back..
> 
> It will be a million years before I will ever agree of having the house remodeled again…
> 
> To expedite the process, we carried boxed up items to the second floor of our house and will deal with those rooms no time soon…
> (Thinking year 2030 will be when we will get around to it lol)



Any renovations are never usually fun! It’ll be worth it though when it’s all done and you’re both happy with the results.

We‘ve managed to secure our decorator for next Monday after cancelling him due to us being delayed, we expected a wait of months not two weeks. 






Been a funny old day today……will be glad to get to bed tonight!

Rain is bouncing down and has been all night long, tomorrow looks nice and sunny all day, but cool, no plans to go out anyway. Got some things we need to catch up on. 

Time for bed…….


----------



## keishashadow

all the errands I’ve been putting off for a week day here today.  yesterday, bailed on the haunt as my DS was feeling yucky after his flu shot on Thursday.  Will catch her sooner vs later. 

Wings, pizza, fries, veggie tray  & cheese wrapped in prosciutto for game day.  My team took such a beat down, yikes. 

Watching an old Colombo, looking forward to a nice bubble bath to coax up some of that lingering gunk in my chest, then GoT series.  Both it and LoTR one have been rather strange, at the very least.  Sticking in there tho.

hoping TWD finishes off with a Big Bang.  Trying the interview with a vampire that follows, it gets one more try

charade - glad to hear the funeral was peaceful.


Lynne G said:


> Older one is still medicating, as works where holiday live plants are starting to arrive. Pollen in the air, inside or outside, is a no want for him.


It’s a really horrible year for pollen.  I’ve yet to find anything that works well for me.  have only tried Flonase RX.  Prob should call ENT.  My family dr tends to toss out steroids.  They work but, worry about using after years of them during the sinus issues   Need to read up on that lol


schumigirl said:


> Did I tell you I ate my first green tomato this trip? Nice.


Sweet!  I do mine a bit differently than most, toss in zatarans spice into the coating for a nice ‘lil kick.  have a casserole version I want to try.


schumigirl said:


> Going to watch Bullet Train tonight


Needs to know if u like


Robo56 said:


> You know how it is as soon as you cannot do physical activity you look around and suddenly see a million things that need to be done


Isn’t that the truth?


Robo56 said:


> remember Bengay for sore muscles….You could tell when someone had that on in the gym.


Pretty sure I still have some in medicine cabinet that obviously needs cleaned out lol.   I can’t find the Watkins product I used to like.  Tried RX for compounded lidocaine patch, didn’t work for my needs. 

One of my DS picked up up something for me called “stopain”, appears to be a high concentration of menthol.  Once the cold weather sets a few of my bones aching, will give it a whirl.   Can’t hurt to try 


schumigirl said:


> not supposed to give whisky to kids....lol.......but honey lemon and ginger were all put in it too. Works a treat.


I stopped by state store this week to try to buy ”rock & rye”, jacquins makes it.  Nope, don’t carry it.  Basically, rock candy (& I’m sure other things) mixed with rye whiskey.

 as a child, a glug in a hot tea and we felt much better.    Poor man’s hot toddy.  Never gave it to my own kids,  however, thot it might be nice to have on hand.  Will keep looking.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am one of " those weirdos" who prefers to make my own pumpkin instead of from a can


They don’t grow in cans?
Lol
Amazing spread, yum!


Robo56 said:


> It gets clogged with Coffee build up when you puncture the pods. Just a screw driver and a small plastic zip-tie and it has been working like a charm.


Sounds like the magic he performed.  We have such hard water. Should prob  use distilled 


Lynne G said:


> But yay, another bad hair day


I scrunched one yesterday, submitting to the weather


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> all the errands I’ve been putting off for a week day here today.  yesterday, bailed on the haunt as my DS was feeling yucky after his flu shot on Thursday.  Will catch her sooner vs later.
> 
> Wings, pizza, fries, veggie tray  & cheese wrapped in prosciutto for game day.  My team took such a beat down, yikes.
> 
> Watching an old Colombo, looking forward to a nice bubble bath to coax up some of that lingering gunk in my chest, then GoT series.  Both it and LoTR one have been rather strange, at the very least.  Sticking in there tho.
> 
> hoping TWD finishes off with a Big Bang.  Trying the interview with a vampire that follows, it gets one more try
> 
> charade - glad to hear the funeral was peaceful.
> 
> It’s a really horrible year for pollen.  I’ve yet to find anything that works well for me.  have only tried Flonase RX.  Prob should call ENT.  My family dr tends to toss out steroids.  They work but, worry about using after years of them during the sinus issues   Need to read up on that lol
> 
> Sweet!  I do mine a bit differently than most, toss in zatarans spice into the coating for a nice ‘lil kick.  have a casserole version I want to try.
> 
> Needs to know if u like
> 
> Isn’t that the truth?
> 
> Pretty sure I still have some in medicine cabinet that obviously needs cleaned out lol.   I can’t find the Watkins product I used to like.  Tried RX for compounded lidocaine patch, didn’t work for my needs.
> 
> One of my DS picked up up something for me called “stopain”, appears to be a high concentration of menthol.  Once the cold weather sets a few of my bones aching, will give it a whirl.   Can’t hurt to try
> 
> I stopped by state store this week to try to buy ”rock & rye”, jacquins makes it.  Nope, don’t carry it.  Basically, rock candy (& I’m sure other things) mixed with rye whiskey.
> 
> as a child, a glug in a hot tea and we felt much better.    Poor man’s hot toddy.  Never gave it to my own kids,  however, thot it might be nice to have on hand.  Will keep looking.
> 
> They don’t grow in cans?
> Lol
> Amazing spread, yum!
> 
> Sounds like the magic he performed.  We have such hard water. Should prob  use distilled
> 
> I scrunched one yesterday, submitting to the weather



Did someone mention Proscuitto, pizza and Columbo   ........sounds about perfect to me.....

Need to watch the movie again Janet, I fell asleep!!! Looked good though, but drowsy meds won that battle!

Hope your DS feels better soon, that flu shot can bite I`m told. 

Will need to wait till we get back to the US for green tomatoes, not a thing over here unless they`re poor stock no one wants......

I never gave Kyle anything like that, even now he wouldn`t touch it. But, Tom always enjoys a toddy.....with or without honey and lemon....lol.....

Meant to ask you about Veil Vodka? Ever used it? We always bring back the huge Ciroc bottles (I know I`m sorry  )  as we don`t get that size over here  But did wonder about it as it seems quite cheap, but the flavours sound lovely????





After what seemed like a real winter`s night, rainy and very windy, today is beautiful and sunny, not warm though. Glad we`re in another few days. 

Managed to vacuum and wash two floors this morning, showered, dressed, styled my hair for the first time in almost 5-6 days and managed to give Tom a list of things to do while I thought about dinner tonight. 

Going to make lasagne. Lunch will be roast beef sandwiches with salad. 

Not much else going on......need to catch up with some folks now we`re home, but not in any rush to do that. 

Time for tea I think.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh always a time for tea, Schumi.  Glad you are feeling better.  Oh the wet weather you are having.    

Ah, appreciate a holiday Monday.  While still up that early time, so nice to be relaxing.  

Yum, all that great looking food, Pumpkin. 

Keisha, hope you are selling better too. Yeah, every time flu shot given, cold symptoms follow. Hope vaccinated DS feels better soon as well.  

Ah, a bit warmer day, as still in the 60’s, but mid 60’s.  Seasonal, I’d say.  And oddly, saying around 9 this morning, clouds will be seen, even though a clear overnight and start this morning.  But then that high weather system is still around, and will kick those clouds away quick, as so back to a clear sky, within the hour, the rest of the day.  And so a very sunny day again.  Loving seeing those skies so clear.  

Not much to do, though some errands and trash to be at curb tonight.  Alarm set.  

Thus, a wish that all have that Marvelous Monday.  Good morning, as yep, a quiet one for me so far.  So nice.


----------



## macraven

Mr Mac had an appointment for eye surgery this morning and just sitting at the surgeon unit waiting to have him called back

As long as i can get internet, it will give me something to do and not fret about him.
I have 3 hours of waiting when his surgery will be completed 
Surgeon told me I will have a long wait as both his eyes will done

Can’t believe how cool it will be today
Only 77 for a high but it is better than what others will have

Some Octobers have been much higher but i can deal with anything as long as there is no snow

Hope all the homies have a great Monday!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Mr Mac had an appointment for eye surgery this morning and just sitting at the surgeon unit waiting to have him called back
> 
> As long as i can get internet, it will give me something to do and not fret about him.
> 
> Can’t believe how cool it will be today
> Only 77 for a high but it is better than what others will have
> 
> Some Octobers have been much higher but i can deal with anything as long as there is no snow
> 
> Hope all the homies have a great Monday!



Where would we be without the internet!

Hope mr mac is doing ok after his eye surgery…….Yep, cool here too, wrap up warm mac…….



Going to snooze again I think…….

Did think we might try a walk, but although it is beautiful out there, it’s a little chilly even in the sun.


----------



## Robo56

Good Monday morning everyone 

It’s 21 days until Halloween






schumigirl said:


> Hope you’re still improving and feeling better



Doing much better thank you.

Sending continued get well wishes your way. Hope your flu symptoms are resolving.




macraven said:


> Mr Mac had an appointment for eye surgery this morning and just sitting at the surgeon unit waiting to have him called back



Sending get well wishes for Mr Mac with his eye surgery.


Keisha hope you and your son are feeling better.


I have my big HHN mug full of hot coffee this morning. It is 49 here now and should reach high of 75 today. I will take that.

I’am moving around a lot better. Sitting is significantly better. Thankful for meds that help with healing. Legs are weak, but that will get better with more movement and time for sure.

Hubby and I went to little J’s 3rd birthday party yesterday evening. He was happy to be around his family for his celebration.

My sister had a really nice meal and J loves Mickey so he had a Mickey cake. It was good to see everyone. J loves trucks and cars so he received plenty of those.

Need to look at menu ideas for Halloween Party.

Not much else planned for the day.


Sending good thoughts and prayers to Charade.


Shout out to Tink. Hope you and your family are well


Have a wonderful Monday everyone.


----------



## keishashadow

Close enough to say good afternoon all

mac - both eyes? Wow.  Poor you, only 77 degreesI’m thrilled we should break60 today.

carole  never seen or heard of Veil, not sure it’s carried in our state stores in PA.   Lynne knows we have issues getting anything exciting here lol  

Davey bought a case of stoli Elit last year & gave out as xmas presents.  Naturally, one found it’s way to me.  I’m a fan, even tho double+ price of grey goose & absolut.  I’m worth it .  It’s the only vodka I’ve been able to sip, neat.  

Going to go start tossing clothes into a pile for upcoming trip.  Probably should put away the last basket of last laundry day I found hiding in the basement.


----------



## macraven

999 posts right now in this thread 

who is going to make 1000. ….


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## macraven

It has been a long tiring day for me playing nurse to Mr Mac

His eye surgery went fine but he has to see his surgeon tomorrow morning and a few more check ups   after that.

Not looking forward driving for the check up as it’s a drive south of us and will have heavy traffic.
If all is good tomorrow for him, he will be allowed to drive two weeks from now

I believe he won’t have any issues in his recovery.  

Obviously, I won’t be a night owl this week…
he was feeding the cats each morning at 6:30 and now the job will be mine 

We were in the process of having remoldeling work done but have halted it for this week until Mr Mac can be up and around.

Everything will fall into place and be back to normal and the house will be finished up along the way

Hope all is going good with the homies!


----------



## ky07

Hello homies. 
It's been a long time since I last posted and a lot of things going on over the past few years that has kept me off for the time.


----------



## macraven

ky07

yay !!

welcome back home!
You have been missed..


----------



## Lynne G

Ky good to see ya back.  Hope all is well. 

Mac, glad to hear Mr. Mac’s eyes’ surgery went fine.  Hope his see back visit is so good, he can drive in those two weeks of needed recovery.  Good thoughts for today’s visit.  And yeah, driving in traffic is not fun. 

Ah maybe Mr. Mac’s surgeon is near a Tack Bell.  Just saying.  As yep, that Taco Tuesday is here.  

You know, that start of week day routine after a longer holiday weekend.  Ugh.  But was up before the alarm, to that dark predawn clear sky.  Though traffic can still be heard.  But not much traffic, more like hearing the louder vehicles, as when commuting in even an earlier hour, just a few cars, some trucks, and that annoying city bus.  As it’s getting later, the traffic increases.  

So another weather perfect Fall day.  With just a wee bit cooler day, and glorious sunshine  to be all day.  Rocking those sunglasses for sure, on my lunchtime walk.   

So hope all have a Terrific Taco Tuesday.  And a good morning to all too.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Monday morning everyone
> 
> It’s 21 days until Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing much better thank you.
> 
> Sending continued get well wishes your way. Hope your flu symptoms are resolving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending get well wishes for Mr Mac with his eye surgery.
> 
> 
> Keisha hope you and your son are feeling better.
> 
> 
> I have my big HHN mug full of hot coffee this morning. It is 49 here now and should reach high of 75 today. I will take that.
> 
> I’am moving around a lot better. Sitting is significantly better. Thankful for meds that help with healing. Legs are weak, but that will get better with more movement and time for sure.
> 
> Hubby and I went to little J’s 3rd birthday party yesterday evening. He was happy to be around his family for his celebration.
> 
> My sister had a really nice meal and J loves Mickey so he had a Mickey cake. It was good to see everyone. J loves trucks and cars so he received plenty of those.
> 
> Need to look at menu ideas for Halloween Party.
> 
> Not much else planned for the day.
> 
> 
> Sending good thoughts and prayers to Charade.
> 
> 
> Shout out to Tink. Hope you and your family are well
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday everyone.



Getting better thanks Robbie.....been a slow burner this one. Glad you`re doing better too, good to hear. 

Sounds like a lovely birthday party for the little guy, glad you both could be there for it. 




keishashadow said:


> Close enough to say good afternoon all
> 
> mac - both eyes? Wow.  Poor you, only 77 degreesI’m thrilled we should break60 today.
> 
> carole  never seen or heard of Veil, not sure it’s carried in our state stores in PA.   Lynne knows we have issues getting anything exciting here lol
> 
> Davey bought a case of stoli Elit last year & gave out as xmas presents.  Naturally, one found it’s way to me.  I’m a fan, even tho double+ price of grey goose & absolut.  I’m worth it .  It’s the only vodka I’ve been able to sip, neat.
> 
> Going to go start tossing clothes into a pile for upcoming trip.  Probably should put away the last basket of last laundry day I found hiding in the basement.



Never heard of it either, it`s in both ABC and Total Wines. Not a Premium Brand for sure, but looked like some fun flavours for cocktails. 

Never tried a Stoli, I know the one you mean, it`s in a lovely bottle.......glad you enjoy it though, yes you are worth it......lol......one of our friends when we came home had got us a special bottle of Belvedere for our anniversary. I can`t sip straight liquor so might be a bit of a waste on me as I would use it for cocktails......yep, waste, but not the biggest vodka fan. Much prefer rum! 

I was looking at both Diva and Billionaire brands of vodka......lol.....I say, just looking as they are a little more than one would want to pay for a drink!!!

You`re next trip is so close!!! 





macraven said:


> It has been a long tiring day for me playing nurse to Mr Mac
> 
> His eye surgery went fine but he has to see his surgeon tomorrow morning and a few more check ups   after that.
> 
> Not looking forward driving for the check up as it’s a drive south of us and will have heavy traffic.
> If all is good tomorrow for him, he will be allowed to drive two weeks from now
> 
> I believe he won’t have any issues in his recovery.
> 
> Obviously, I won’t be a night owl this week…
> he was feeding the cats each morning at 6:30 and now the job will be mine
> 
> We were in the process of having remoldeling work done but have halted it for this week until Mr Mac can be up and around.
> 
> Everything will fall into place and be back to normal and the house will be finished up along the way
> 
> Hope all is going good with the homies!



Hope he`s doing better today mac and keeps improving, not a fun thing to have happen to him. 

The house can wait......




ky07 said:


> Hello homies.
> It's been a long time since I last posted and a lot of things going on over the past few years that has kept me off for the time.



Well hello stranger!! 

Good to see you and hope things are doing well for you and your family. Don`t be a stranger......  




I think I`ve decided on colours for the hallway, stairs, landings and main family bathroom that no one uses......lol......but still want it looking nice of course. Hall, stairs and landings are harder as I`m not sure on the flooring yet, but do want it painted first. I`ll find something I like. 

Another sunny but cool day here, still haven`t been out yet which has been nice just mooching around the house not doing very much. 

Caribbean spicy chicken tonight with home made cornbread, managed to do a little baking today so that`ll go nice with the chicken. 

Still being lazy......not much being done around the house, but with decorators coming next week, it`s going to be dusty and messy, so no point in going overboard this week with cleaning. Just the basics. 

Well, we have to fit those snoozes in too.......


----------



## ky07

_Thanks for the welcome back homes.
it's been kinda of happy and sad past 4 years cause my Dmil passed away from a stroke and we had to move since she didn't let us know she was behind on the mortgage on the house but we did manage to buy a place.
Then my oldest DS got married  which was great .
Then tragedy struck again when my own mother passed away but I never seen such a stronger woman in my cause she battled a aortic aneurysm and small cell lung cancer but fought it till the end telling the doctors she was a winner either way cause she would be going home and in the end it was the aneurysm that took her from us cause she was beating the cancer.
but the brightest thing to happen was almost a year ago my oldest DS and wife gave us our first grandchild  a little girl named Amelia. _


----------



## macraven

Amelia is a very sweet name!

We are glad you are back with us and hope you keep posting!

Good thoughts for you and your wife 
Better days are ahead for you.


----------



## Lynne G

That is a lot of changes for you KY.  Sending hugs, as know what it’s like to loose a mom, as my mom passed away two years ago.  And how sweet, a granddaughter.

Was a good lunchtime walk, even if that sunshine is just making it brighter than bright out now.  DH said he’s now going to mow the grass this afternoon.  Yeah, thinking it’s almost that time to put the lawn mowing equipment away until Spring. Whatever.  70 degrees out, so he’ll be not too hot mowing.  

Robo, hope you are feeling good today.  Mug filled with coffee I hope this morning. 

Sigh, the afternoon is dragging.  And crap, I’m old school.  I like to look at my watch to tell time.  Don’t you know, it needs servicing, and the watch guy that I go to, he’s out this week.  So it sitting in my bureau, and I keep looking for it on my wrist.  LoL  But will drop it off this weekend, so he can hopefully service it soon after he gets back.  Always something.


----------



## schumigirl

My favourite tv lady Angela Lansbury has sadly passed away aged 96. Days before her 97th birthday.

She was such a complete actress and seemingly a wonderful lady in real life. Such sad news.


----------



## schumigirl

ky07 said:


> _Thanks for the welcome back homes.
> it's been kinda of happy and sad past 4 years cause my Dmil passed away from a stroke and we had to move since she didn't let us know she was behind on the mortgage on the house but we did manage to buy a place.
> Then my oldest DS got married  which was great .
> Then tragedy struck again when my own mother passed away but I never seen such a stronger woman in my cause she battled a aortic aneurysm and small cell lung cancer but fought it till the end telling the doctors she was a winner either way cause she would be going home and in the end it was the aneurysm that took her from us cause she was beating the cancer.
> but the brightest thing to happen was almost a year ago my oldest DS and wife gave us our first grandchild  a little girl named Amelia. _



Congratulations on Amelia, I`m sure she is a ray of sunshine in your life after all the sadness and loss. 

As mac says, please keep posting, it is nice to see you post again.


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> My favourite tv lady Angela Lansbury has sadly passed away aged 96. Days before her 97th birthday.
> 
> She was such a complete actress and seemingly a wonderful lady in real life. Such sad news.


I just read the news a few minutes ago. So sad that she is gone. She was an incredible actress.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Making a quick taco Tuesday stop in!

The rest of our weekend went by quickly!!!!  I got some baking done.  The gingersnap cookies are a little flat.  Not sure I will send those ones.  Tonight I'll whip up a couple of squares to send as well.  I email the coordinator to ask how much she wanted me to bring.  She has a few people to make a little bit.  So I'm thinking what I have done now, will be good for them.  I won't need to send more.  

Our weather is still holding out.  It's cooler, but still beautiful.  I'll be heading back into the gym to get my walking in.  It gets too dark too quick now after dinner to fit a walk in after I do dishes and get to have a little down time before heading out.  So into the gym again I go.  Gotta keep up the walking!



macraven said:


> We were in the process of having remoldeling work done but have halted it for this week until Mr Mac can be up and around.
> 
> Everything will fall into place and be back to normal and the house will be finished up along the way
> 
> Hope all is going good with the homies!


It was good to hear your Mr is recovering from his surgery.  I hope it is complication free and hopefully he doesn't require too many nursing skills from you.  The remodeling will wait.  Sounds like you have it all planned out!  


schumigirl said:


> Still being lazy......not much being done around the house, but with decorators coming next week, it`s going to be dusty and messy, so no point in going overboard this week with cleaning. Just the basics.
> 
> Well, we have to fit those snoozes in too.......


You meals always sound delicious!  I sure could one of those snoozes today.  I hope the renovating/painting goes quick.  


ky07 said:


> Thanks for the welcome back homes.


Sounds like you have had lots of your plate for a couple of years!  It is never easy to loose a mom and mil.  We lost our mil 9 years now, and gosh, we still miss her terribly.  I You learn to ride the waves of grief that come at you.  


Lynne G said:


> Sigh, the afternoon is dragging. And crap, I’m old school. I like to look at my watch to tell time. Don’t you know, it needs servicing, and the watch guy that I go to, he’s out this week. So it sitting in my bureau, and I keep looking for it on my wrist. LoL But will drop it off this weekend, so he can hopefully service it soon after he gets back. Always something.


It is one of those things that are such a habit.  Hopefully you get it back quickly.


schumigirl said:


> My favourite tv lady Angela Lansbury has sadly passed away aged 96. Days before her 97th birthday.
> 
> She was such a complete actress and seemingly a wonderful lady in real life. Such sad news.


I read that.  She definitely was one of those greats!!!!

Well, I have a few more papers to shuffle before the end of the day.  

Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## keishashadow

might be a good end to ‘one of those days’.  Went to dentist for one filling, came out with a big one and a bonus one on other side of arch.  Whee, I’m a weiner, did that one on the house.  I do love that man, in a dentist’y sort of way.

St L- good to hear from you. Despite all the extreme ups & downs, nice to know you are doing well!


schumigirl said:


> I was looking at both Diva and Billionaire brands of vodka......lol.....I say, just looking as they are a little more than one would want to pay for a drink!!!
> 
> You`re next trip is so close!!!


I can smell it, totally unprepared.  DS asked today if he could just toss some clothes in our suitcases when we pick him up on Saturday


schumigirl said:


> She was such a complete actress and seemingly a wonderful lady in real life. Such sad news.


Indeed.  My favorite film was Manchurian Candidate.  also perfect as Mrs Potts in Beauty & the Beast.  

What’s your favorite?

all welcome to chime in


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 710122
> 
> 
> Indeed.  My favorite film was Manchurian Candidate.  also perfect as Mrs Potts in Beauty & the Beast.
> 
> What’s your favorite?
> 
> all welcome to chime in


I remember seeing "Bedknobs and Broomsticks" at the theater. Now I'll be humming all the tunes.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I just read the news a few minutes ago. So sad that she is gone. She was an incredible actress.



She certainly was, a true legend. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Making a quick taco Tuesday stop in!
> 
> The rest of our weekend went by quickly!!!!  I got some baking done.  The gingersnap cookies are a little flat.  Not sure I will send those ones.  Tonight I'll whip up a couple of squares to send as well.  I email the coordinator to ask how much she wanted me to bring.  She has a few people to make a little bit.  So I'm thinking what I have done now, will be good for them.  I won't need to send more.
> 
> Our weather is still holding out.  It's cooler, but still beautiful.  I'll be heading back into the gym to get my walking in.  It gets too dark too quick now after dinner to fit a walk in after I do dishes and get to have a little down time before heading out.  So into the gym again I go.  Gotta keep up the walking!
> 
> 
> It was good to hear your Mr is recovering from his surgery.  I hope it is complication free and hopefully he doesn't require too many nursing skills from you.  The remodeling will wait.  Sounds like you have it all planned out!
> 
> You meals always sound delicious!  I sure could one of those snoozes today.  I hope the renovating/painting goes quick.
> 
> Sounds like you have had lots of your plate for a couple of years!  It is never easy to loose a mom and mil.  We lost our mil 9 years now, and gosh, we still miss her terribly.  I You learn to ride the waves of grief that come at you.
> 
> It is one of those things that are such a habit.  Hopefully you get it back quickly.
> 
> I read that.  She definitely was one of those greats!!!!
> 
> Well, I have a few more papers to shuffle before the end of the day.
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!




It`s nice you have the gym for when it gets too dark, and cold too. We`ll think about getting back walking once we`re completely over this flu that is determined to linger! 

Not looking forward to the decorating next week. We have a huge vaulted staircase, so it needs a few pieces of scaffolding for them to get up to the top areas.......I think they`ll be here around a week with that and the other rooms they`re doing too. What was I thinking booking them for more than one area at a time!!! 

Enjoy that baking.......



keishashadow said:


> View attachment 710122
> might be a good end to ‘one of those days’.  Went to dentist for one filling, came out with a big one and a bonus one on other side of arch.  Whee, I’m a weiner, did that one on the house.  I do love that man, in a dentist’y sort of way.
> 
> St L- good to hear from you. Despite all the extreme ups & downs, nice to know you are doing well!
> 
> I can smell it, totally unprepared.  DS asked today if he could just toss some clothes in our suitcases when we pick him up on Saturday
> 
> Indeed.  My favorite film was Manchurian Candidate.  also perfect as Mrs Potts in Beauty & the Beast.
> 
> What’s your favorite?
> 
> all welcome to chime in


 I love that meme!!!!

lol......I do like your son`s way of thinking........






Favourite Angela Lansbury moment.........well, I first saw her in Gaslight, the 1944 remake with Charles Boyer and Ingrid Bergman which was actually far superior to the original. She spoke later of how she was only 19 so she was chaperoned and could only film for so long as she was so young. She also got an Oscar nomination for that. 

Dorian Gray was also a wonderful movie as was The Manchurian Candidate although that one was a hard watch. She also played a fair old Miss Marple in The Mirror Crack`d with the amazing Elizabeth Taylor, Rock Hudson and Tony Curtis to name a few.

I have to admit to never having seen her Disney films. But do remember her singing Beauty and the Beast at the opening ceremony of Disneyland Paris in 1992.

Personally aside from Murder She Wrote, I loved her in Death on the Nile where she played the irrepressible Salome Otterbourne, who was a permanently pickled writer that she played with aplomb. I also loved how she spoke of the filming for that movie where space was tight on the boat so she had to share a dressing room with Bette Davis and Maggie Smith......imagine those conversations while getting make up done!! 

I always loved how she remained lifelong friends with almost all of her co stars. She was very close to Bob Hope, Jerry Orbach, Hurd Hatfield to name a few. She got through her children being involved with drugs and her daughter getting involved with the Manson crowd. Angela swiftly moved her family to Ireland for them to recover quietly and it worked. Amazing woman who personified the term "Star" or "Legend" 



[In 1998] I'd like to be remembered as somebody who entertained - who took one out of oneself - for a few minutes, a few hours - transported you into a different venue - gave you relief, gave you entertainment, and gave you joy and laughter, and tears - all those things. I would like to be remembered as somebody who was - capable of doing that.


----------



## schumigirl

So, Wednesday again. 

We`ve been home a week now and it feels longer to be honest. Having the flu really kicks your butt. 

Thankfully I haven`t had much to do, so I could just sleep and let Tom take care of everything. I`m glad he is so handy around the house. 

Lasagne again for dinner tonight, grilled Brie, turkey and cranberry sandwiches for lunch.

Then a lazy day again, plan to try and start TR today or tomorrow too......

And yes, a snooze will be in there too.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a Wednesday is here, and glad to hear you are taking your time to recover, Schumi.  Having the flu is at least a week before starting to feel good.  Sending more good thoughts your way.  And nice to have the home painted.  And good food from the kitchen today.  

As a Wednesday, camel is here:


Hehe, certainly in this month’s holiday decor.  Robo, post that countdown.  Getting closer.  

Partly cloudy day for us, and while a cooler feeling morning, still will be 70 in the afternoon.  Another nice enough Fall day.  Then the cold front arrives tomorrow.  Causing a stormy Thursday.  Kinda fitting, as we do need rain, and of course the day commuting.  Eh, back to that not commuting to end the week.  

Wonderful Wednesday wish to all.  Ah and a good morning to all too.  

Tea!  Yep.


----------



## macraven

and the one that rocked this thread over to 1000 posts, happened at 5:09 this morning 

Yup… it was schumi


----------



## Robo56

Good morning everyone.

Mac your Sans made it to


It‘s also 19 days until Halloween



Hope everyone who is ailing is feeling better. Its a overcast day today, but temps are supposed to be in the 70’s. Its the kind of day that could put one in a Halloween mood for sure.


I‘am going to go and walk at our local mall today for just a little bit. Need to get my legs strengthened up a little. There are some nice places to sit and it is never busy.


My back is still on the mend. I see the doctor tomorrow. 


Going to get moving before I convince myself to take the easy route and stay home.


Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone doing whatever it is that makes you happy.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> and the one that rocked this thread over to 1000 posts, happened at 5:09 this morning
> 
> Yup… it was schumi



lol.....what do I win....

Yapper of the year award???

I`ve been called worse since I joned the Dis........ 

Hope mr mac is steadily improving.......






Robbie.....glad your back is improving......yes, enjoy that walk with some seating along the way.......I haven`t moved in a week really, need to get moving soon.






Made my Bechamel sauce for the lasagne, then needed a nap!! But, did watch Death on the Nile with Angela Lansbury and Peter Ustinov with the most amazing cast in one film, all true stars. 

Getting so dull already, it`s barely 4.30pm. 

We won`t be eating till around 6.30ish, but could go for a snack.......might ask for some Brie, grapes and crackers.....Tom is mooching in the kitchen right now, so he`ll bring me a snack I`m sure.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Lasagne again for dinner tonight, grilled Brie, turkey and cranberry sandwiches for lunch.


You cook when you are sick???  You are supposed to be resting missie



Robo56 said:


> My back is still on the mend. I see the doctor tomorrow.


Another issue that seems to take forever to fully recover, be well.

mac congrants to rolling over the speedometer!   Surprised you haven’t started a new thread yet, thot there was a limit on length, at least in the past?

hoping your patient is patient    Generally, speaking the men i know aren’t usually the best of patients.  Seem to take it quite personally when knocked off their pins.

other than feeding late breakfast to jr, then giving the pooch a bath, not much accomplished here today so far.  Think I’ll make walking tacos for dinner.  The mr will turn up that nose & get a burger.

temps above 70 degrees hard to focus on indoor chores.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> You cook when you are sick???  You are supposed to be resting missie
> 
> 
> Another issue that seems to take forever to fully recover, be well.
> 
> mac congrants to rolling over the speedometer!   Surprised you haven’t started a new thread yet, thot there was a limit on length, at least in the past?
> 
> hoping your patient is patient    Generally, speaking the men i know aren’t usually the best of patients.  Seem to take it quite personally when knocked off their pins.
> 
> other than feeding late breakfast to jr, then giving the pooch a bath, not much accomplished here today so far.  Think I’ll make walking tacos for dinner.  The mr will turn up that nose & get a burger.
> 
> temps above 70 degrees hard to focus on indoor chores.



Well.......yes   

I will say though, the meat Ragu was already made as I had batch cooked some before I left so it was just the Bechamel sauce to make which doesn`t take long to do and not much to layer. And it was delicious I have to say. 

Not bad temps for you.....we`re averaging low 60`s, but there`s a damp feeling outside apparently. I might venture out Saturday......if it`s nice. Oh I`m with your mister, I`d go for the burger too over tacos......lol......

And feet are up for the rest of the night now! 






One of our decorators just popped round to finalise my colour choices, thought I was sorted, but he brought round a couple of different sample pots he thought I might like. Tomorrow I will paint a couple of good sized squares of them around the hall/stairs/landings and see what they`re like. We still have time for him to order them and get here for Monday. 

Can`t quite believe how tired I still am.


----------



## macraven

Take a nap schumi and order food out.

Save the dinner you made for today and serve it tomorrow


----------



## Pumpkin1172

And it's hump day!!!  The weekend is on the horizon.  I have a bit of a shorter week.  Only a half day on Friday - I am heading to the city to help the kids with painting their new house before they move in.  I'll have to " chat" with dd about her plans.  Her "expectations" might not reach reality lol.  We will see how it goes.  I'm pretty fast and meat painter, she might be surprised at how fast I can be, if there is no furniture in the way   

Today is dh's b-day.  We wanted to go out for dinner, but he is curling tonight.  So I guess the birthday meal will happen another night.  Not sure what his present is yet.  I'm out of ideas.  He wants some new thing for his truck - so I'll probably tell him to order it and that will be his present lol.  

Today is nail day - thank goodness.  They are on the longish side again, and interfering with my typing skills.  It's time to get them done again.  



Lynne G said:


> Hehe, certainly in this month’s holiday decor. Robo, post that countdown. Getting closer.
> 
> Partly cloudy day for us, and while a cooler feeling morning, still will be 70 in the afternoon. Another nice enough Fall day. Then the cold front arrives tomorrow. Causing a stormy Thursday. Kinda fitting, as we do need rain, and of course the day commuting. Eh, back to that not commuting to end the week


I hope it's not too stormy for you tomorrow.  We had that Monday.  But we have clear sunny crisp days again.  We have won the lotto for fall weather here this year.  This is the warmest year on record.  


Robo56 said:


> I‘am going to go and walk at our local mall today for just a little bit. Need to get my legs strengthened up a little. There are some nice places to sit and it is never busy.
> 
> 
> My back is still on the mend. I see the doctor tomorrow.


It's good to hear you are on the mend.  I hope your Dr is happy with your progress.


keishashadow said:


> other than feeding late breakfast to jr, then giving the pooch a bath, not much accomplished here today so far. Think I’ll make walking tacos for dinner. The mr will turn up that nose & get a burger.


Yum...tacos!!!!  


schumigirl said:


> Can`t quite believe how tired I still am.


Rest, and then rest some more!  After 2 +years of anyone getting really sick, that first sickness can really take it's toll.  Then you add onto it that it's the flu...that's a double whammy.  I hope you start to get your strength back soon.

Well, I should shuffle a few more papers before my appointment. 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels to the city on Friday, Pumpkin.  Yeah, good chance of rain tomorrow evening. 

Kids want bbq tonight.  Good enough for me.


----------



## keishashadow

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Today is dh's b-day. We wanted to go out for dinner, but he is curling tonight. So I guess the birthday meal will happen another night.


Happy curling day to your DH!

Stretch that Birth ‘day’ out for a week I say lol


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Take a nap schumi and order food out.
> 
> Save the dinner you made for today and serve it tomorrow



lol…….too late, we’d already eaten it!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> And it's hump day!!!  The weekend is on the horizon.  I have a bit of a shorter week.  Only a half day on Friday - I am heading to the city to help the kids with painting their new house before they move in.  I'll have to " chat" with dd about her plans.  Her "expectations" might not reach reality lol.  We will see how it goes.  I'm pretty fast and meat painter, she might be surprised at how fast I can be, if there is no furniture in the way
> 
> Today is dh's b-day.  We wanted to go out for dinner, but he is curling tonight.  So I guess the birthday meal will happen another night.  Not sure what his present is yet.  I'm out of ideas.  He wants some new thing for his truck - so I'll probably tell him to order it and that will be his present lol.
> 
> Today is nail day - thank goodness.  They are on the longish side again, and interfering with my typing skills.  It's time to get them done again.
> 
> 
> I hope it's not too stormy for you tomorrow.  We had that Monday.  But we have clear sunny crisp days again.  We have won the lotto for fall weather here this year.  This is the warmest year on record.
> 
> It's good to hear you are on the mend.  I hope your Dr is happy with your progress.
> 
> Yum...tacos!!!!
> 
> Rest, and then rest some more!  After 2 +years of anyone getting really sick, that first sickness can really take it's toll.  Then you add onto it that it's the flu...that's a double whammy.  I hope you start to get your strength back soon.
> 
> Well, I should shuffle a few more papers before my appointment.
> 
> Have a great day everyone



Happy Belated Birthday to your DH……yes, celebrate another night for his meal.

Yep, resting is always good and I have been, but want to start moving now as I’m getting restless! Need some fresh air. Glad you have some good weather so far, hope it continues.






Slept funny last night as I doubled up on the pillows as it does help with the coughing, but shoulder and back don’t approve! So, just got up instead of laying longer.

Got a grocery delivery coming this morning so don’t need to go out again, but it’s going to be a sunny day, might go for a short walk once the groceries have arrived, a walk into the village might be nice.

Need to paint the samples on the wall too, but that won’t take long…..then another day of not very much…….

Happy Thursday


----------



## agavegirl1

Hope I can sneak into the 1000th page.  2 sleeps before I leave for my road trip which lands me at Portofino by 10/23.  Driving to New Orleans first.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Agavegirl is soon on the move.  Safe travels this weekend, and enjoy some big easy time before that HHN scary fun.  

Belated happy birthday to Pumpkin’s DH.  A day late.  Yeah, when birthdays are on a week day, we usually wait a few days when everyone is together.  Birthday celebrations are to be more than one day.  

Aw, Schumi hope that cough goes ways soon.  Takes a bit to get your strength back, so don’t rush if you are feeling good at the moment.  Nice to be able to go out with the nicer weather today.  Hope your grocery delivery went well this morning.  

Thus, not that nice weather day for us.  But it’s warm enough feeling.  Had a light rain fall as commuting was as quick as early morning commutes mostly are.  Will be using those wipers on the drive back though.  70 degrees again this afternoon, with more steady rain.  At least the thunderstorms are not arriving until later this evening. Eh, good day to stay inside mostly.  But then that high weather system sets up in the wee hours of Friday, and then, woot, three days of wall to wall glorious sunshine .  What a Fall weekend to be outside.  Woot!  

Finally, as we try to end this week day routine, it’s time to keep that body hydrated.  Particularly, as many inside places tend to be dry, with the heaters going soon enough, as dry heat means thirsty.  

So do your part today, this Thirsty Thursday, and have a drink to celebrate the fact that we have that week day ending Friday tomorrow. Woot!


----------



## macraven

Mr Mac still asleep but I will wake him up when the work crew arrives
Today all the base boards are being painted
 Will store both cats in the upstairs rooms
We don’t need them getting under foot and be helpers

Mr Mac is sleeping on the living room couch and will move him to the upstairs bedroom when workers come

He can be in charge of cat duty today

Going to have a warm two days this week
looking forward to it.

Not cooking today but will hit taco bell for carry out

Hope all the homies have a great day!

Second thought I will move the beer to the guest room on the second floor for him and that will keep him away from the workers

Hope all the homies will have a great day!


----------



## macraven

Happy Birthday for Tom!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's another cool crisp day here.  I am hoping the clouds will disappear once it starts to warm up.  But it is still a beautiful day here.  My bil who lives farther north of me has received that dreaded "s" word  But for now, I am still wearing my cute little summer flats with no socks!!!!  So that's a win for me!  No socks worn with most of my shoes yet, so I'm a happy gal.  



keishashadow said:


> Stretch that Birth ‘day’ out for a week I say lol


Believe me....he will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  He LOVED that I did the 50 gifts for 50 days for turning 50 last year.  He was equally happy opening up a little box filled with his favorite candy/chocolate bars or one with some nice Oakley sunglasses.  Honestly, it was probably the best thing I had pulled off.  


agavegirl1 said:


> 2 sleeps before I leave for my road trip which lands me at Portofino by 10/23. Driving to New Orleans first.


OOOOOOO have fun!!!!!


Lynne G said:


> hus, not that nice weather day for us. But it’s warm enough feeling. Had a light rain fall as commuting was as quick as early morning commutes mostly are. Will be using those wipers on the drive back though. 70 degrees again this afternoon, with more steady rain. At least the thunderstorms are not arriving until later this evening. Eh, good day to stay inside mostly. But then that high weather system sets up in the wee hours of Friday, and then, woot, three days of wall to wall glorious sunshine . What a Fall weekend to be outside. Woot!


Yikes.  Safe travels in the rain!  We don't get rain here often...so I am NOT a confident driver in the rain.  That is a skill I don't have.  Snow, icy. blizzard/blowing snow that looks like your in the millennium falcon cockpit I can drive in!!!  Rain....nope!!!!!!!!!!  I hope the rain doesn't last too long.


macraven said:


> Mr Mac is sleeping on the living room couch and will move him to the upstairs bedroom when workers come
> 
> He can be in charge of cat duty today
> 
> Going to have a warm two days this week
> looking forward to it.
> 
> Not cooking today but will hit taco bell for carry out
> 
> Hope all the homies have a great day!


I like your idea of MR Mac going to the second floor!  I hope he recovery continues to be smooth!  Yay for carry out!!!!  I have a feeling mine will be that tonight - only mine will probably have a big golden M on it....or Wendy's as it what is closest to us.

@schumigirl I hope you continue to get better too!

Well, I should start the paper shuffle.  My tea is gone, and I sure could use another.  Might have to brew up a mug.  

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Occasionally popped in to catch up on you all but so much going on that’s a tough job!  So sending good wishes to those not a hundred per cent and safe travels to those lucky to be getting away.
We’ve had wonderful summer weather and continuing into Autumn here in the northwest and lucky we have had so many adventures with our van.
This weekend I am taking my best friend (who lost her husband suddenly) to Buxton in Derbyshire.  There is a beautiful hotel that has taken a good while to be restored and we are so excited to have the chance to visit.
Following week we are returning to Chatsworth which was our favourite destination so far.  You are given a key to a door in a wall through into the grounds of Chatsworth - amazing. The picture is the Sturgeon moon over Chatsworth - we were the only ones in the pitch dark it was very spooky!
Take care all.


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> Hope I can sneak into the 1000th page.  2 sleeps before I leave for my road trip which lands me at Portofino by 10/23.  Driving to New Orleans first.




Safe travels and hope you have a lovely trip! 




macraven said:


> Mr Mac still asleep but I will wake him up when the work crew arrives
> Today all the base boards are being painted
> Will store both cats in the upstairs rooms
> We don’t need them getting under foot and be helpers
> 
> Mr Mac is sleeping on the living room couch and will move him to the upstairs bedroom when workers come
> 
> He can be in charge of cat duty today
> 
> Going to have a warm two days this week
> looking forward to it.
> 
> Not cooking today but will hit taco bell for carry out
> 
> Hope all the homies have a great day!
> 
> Second thought I will move the beer to the guest room on the second floor for him and that will keep him away from the workers
> 
> Hope all the homies will have a great day!



Putting the beer up there is a good idea! Yes, the kitties would love all that fresh paint to rub up against......

Takeout is good when you have work done in the home. 

It`s been nice here too, for us.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's another cool crisp day here.  I am hoping the clouds will disappear once it starts to warm up.  But it is still a beautiful day here.  My bil who lives farther north of me has received that dreaded "s" word  But for now, I am still wearing my cute little summer flats with no socks!!!!  So that's a win for me!  No socks worn with most of my shoes yet, so I'm a happy gal.
> 
> 
> Believe me....he will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  He LOVED that I did the 50 gifts for 50 days for turning 50 last year.  He was equally happy opening up a little box filled with his favorite candy/chocolate bars or one with some nice Oakley sunglasses.  Honestly, it was probably the best thing I had pulled off.
> 
> OOOOOOO have fun!!!!!
> 
> Yikes.  Safe travels in the rain!  We don't get rain here often...so I am NOT a confident driver in the rain.  That is a skill I don't have.  Snow, icy. blizzard/blowing snow that looks like your in the millennium falcon cockpit I can drive in!!!  Rain....nope!!!!!!!!!!  I hope the rain doesn't last too long.
> 
> I like your idea of MR Mac going to the second floor!  I hope he recovery continues to be smooth!  Yay for carry out!!!!  I have a feeling mine will be that tonight - only mine will probably have a big golden M on it....or Wendy's as it what is closest to us.
> 
> @schumigirl I hope you continue to get better too!
> 
> Well, I should start the paper shuffle.  My tea is gone, and I sure could use another.  Might have to brew up a mug.
> 
> Have a great day everyone.



Thanks Pumpkin, getting better slowly, but definitely getting better. 

We are very used to rain over here, ice and blizzards aren`t as common, but when we do get it, very few have the ability to drive correctly in it. But think they can. 

Hope your warmer weather does linger a little longer. 







Still coughing, but not feeling as lethargic tonight and not as achy. Did some drying and it was beautiful outside today, so I did wander around the garden and down to the fruit trees which are more or less bare now, apart from the odd pear still clinging on the farmers help didn`t get. 

Tonight, simple dinner of sausages from the butcher and mashed potatoes with a mix of veg. Had some scones with cream and jam with a huge pot of tea after, feeling very full now. 

Might have a sloe gin later before bed.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Realfoodfans said:


> Occasionally popped in to catch up on you all but so much going on that’s a tough job! So sending good wishes to those not a hundred per cent and safe travels to those lucky to be getting away.
> We’ve had wonderful summer weather and continuing into Autumn here in the northwest and lucky we have had so many adventures with our van.
> This weekend I am taking my best friend (who lost her husband suddenly) to Buxton in Derbyshire. There is a beautiful hotel that has taken a good while to be restored and we are so excited to have the chance to visit.
> Following week we are returning to Chatsworth which was our favourite destination so far. You are given a key to a door in a wall through into the grounds of Chatsworth - amazing. The picture is the Sturgeon moon over Chatsworth - we were the only ones in the pitch dark it was very spooky!
> Take care all.


It's great to see you pop in again!!!!  Happy travels!


schumigirl said:


> Tonight, simple dinner of sausages from the butcher and mashed potatoes with a mix of veg. Had some scones with cream and jam with a huge pot of tea after, feeling very full now.
> 
> Might have a sloe gin later before bed.


Yum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Enjoy that gin for a nightcap


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Yum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Enjoy that gin for a nightcap



Might just do that now....heading to bed soon......

Yawning my head off.......

Popped in to reply to a PM I forgot to answer........


----------



## macraven

sweet dreams schumi!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> sweet dreams schumi!



I slept great mac!!! 

Didn`t wake up once coughing which made Tom happy too......lol.......






Looks lovely outside again today, cloudy but the sun is there so I think once the paint has been delivered for next week, we`ll head out a walk. I need some fresh air, hopefully before the rain arrives. 

Not much going on at all here....living very quietly right now. Plan to do some baking this morning too, there`s a Church event tomorrow, so will do that and get Tom to drop it all off for them. I might bake something just for us too it`s always nice to have a mid afternoon pot of tea and a cake of some kind. 

Dinner will be home made beef burgers, will serve them with bacon rashers, melted Brie and chilli jam in a Brioche bun and a couple of sweet potato wedges.....sounds a mish mash, but works really well. One of the local restaurants serves something similar that is beautiful. 

Almost time for breakfast.......Avocado toast with some baked ham on top and our national drink, Tea of course. 

Have a wonderful Friday


----------



## Lynne G

Sounds like you’re feeling better, Schumi.   Good to hear no coughing last night. Nice to have fresh baked goods with tea, and to donate. Burgers and fries are a standard meal choice. Yum.  

Ah those pesky clouds are still around, but that high weather system will blow those clouds away by mid morning. Then that glorious sunshine will be the rest of today. Winner weather day this week, is tomorrow, full day of sun, and 70 the high.  Today, just a little cooler, as 65 the high today. Yay, will be rocking those sunglasses for my lunchtime walk.  

Yes!  Friday is here.  That shorter week day routine day for me, as may save that three day weekend, for next week.  Particularly so do so, as older one’s car needs its yearly visit to the car place, next Friday.  So will do that drop off like for my car, like we did this past Friday.  Worked out well last time. Times two for us this month.  Good thing today is pay day.  

Fabulous Friday homies.  And have a most Wonderful Weekend.  And yeah, woot:


----------



## schumigirl

Where is everyone today?? 

Maybe I`m just too early......

Ended up going out a walk into the village, gorgeous sunny day. Stopped into one of the coffee shops and had a pot of tea and one of their home made scones and chatted to a few folks we knew in there, haven`t seen one of the ladies for the longest time. 

Popped into the butcher and picked up some beautiful duck breasts for tonight, change of plans for dinner is not unusual here. Will do a red wine reduction and some garlic and rosemary potatoes as sweet potato wedges don`t go as well with duck. Nice dinner for Friday night. 

Farmer popped over too and dropped off a load of chutney`s made with some of our fruit off the trees, they`ll go down well with us. A couple of pies too, an apple and cinammon one will do us tomorrow night. 

Having a lovely afternoon sitting enjoying the sunshine streaming into the kitchen right now with 80`s music on.....nice.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning everyone. I finished my classes for the first fall sub-term last night. I now have a week off of school. My plans for today are do some laundry and nap. I wish I had a week off of work too. I could really use a vacation right now. Hopefully the rest of the year will be less stressful.


----------



## macraven

It’s great to see you back here charade, you have been missed

Good to read you are finished with your sub term classes

Now you can relax a few days


----------



## Lynne G

Yay for Charade to be finished this semester.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Charade67 said:


> Hi everyone. It's over. Mom passed this morning.
> My wish now is that we can avoid family drama at her funeral.


Charade just want to let you know I’ve been trying to catch up a little and wanted to send condolences to you and hope everything settles down for you x


----------



## Charade67

I just heard about Robbie Coltrane. So very sad. This has been a bad couple of weeks for celebrities.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. I finished my classes for the first fall sub-term last night. I now have a week off of school. My plans for today are do some laundry and nap. I wish I had a week off of work too. I could really use a vacation right now. Hopefully the rest of the year will be less stressful.



Enjoy your week off, time to chill and reflect but definitely have some time for you.




macraven said:


> It’s great to see you back here charade, you have been missed
> 
> Good to read you are finished with your sub term classes
> 
> Now you can relax a few days




Yep……




Charade67 said:


> I just heard about Robbie Coltrane. So very sad. This has been a bad couple of weeks for celebrities.



It’s sad news for sure.

We knew him from many characters he played in the 80’s for Scottish TV and then Cracker a little later, but he was Hagrid.





Duck cooked well, we enjoyed it and it was medium rare which is how we like our duck. Quite full after that so had no room for the apple pie we had made for us. Will freeze it now.

Watching Unchartered with Tom Holland and Mark Wahlberg……not the worst movie, but a little too similar in story to Indiana Jones, minus the charm. Nice glass of Argentinian Malbec to go with it. 

Planning a walk in the morning, not far though, will wait till Tom drops off the baked goods to the church, I baked quite a lot in the end. Then a day of old black and white movies including Gaslight from 1944 and maybe some Abbott and Costello in there somewhere.

And safe travels to Janet tomorrow as she heads back down to Orlando……they’ll have a blast!!


----------



## Charade67

It has been a lovely day of doing almost nothing.  I did get some laundry done, but spent most of the day staring at the TV. 


macraven said:


> It’s great to see you back here charade, you have been missed
> 
> Good to read you are finished with your sub term classes
> 
> Now you can relax a few days


Aww...thanks Mac. It'd good to be doing some regular posting again.


Lynne G said:


> Yay for Charade to be finished this semester.


Thanks. It's actually a sub-term. There are 8 more weeks in fall semester, but I start 2 new classes. 


Realfoodfans said:


> Charade just want to let you know I’ve been trying to catch up a little and wanted to send condolences to you and hope everything settles down for you x


Thank you Real. 


schumigirl said:


> Watching Unchartered with Tom Holland and Mark Wahlberg……not the worst movie, but a little too similar in story to Indiana Jones, minus the charm.


We saw that one in the theater.  It was okay, but I think we should have saved our money and waiting for it to come to a streaming service. 


Tomorrow is the university's homecoming, so I will be attending a parade, football game, and maybe some other stuff. It should be fun.


----------



## macraven

charade, it sounds like you will have a busy day and will be a lot of fun!

have a great time with all the activities for the homecoming events!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> It has been a lovely day of doing almost nothing.  I did get some laundry done, but spent most of the day staring at the TV.
> 
> Aww...thanks Mac. It'd good to be doing some regular posting again.
> 
> Thanks. It's actually a sub-term. There are 8 more weeks in fall semester, but I start 2 new classes.
> 
> Thank you Real.
> 
> We saw that one in the theater.  It was okay, but I think we should have saved our money and waiting for it to come to a streaming service.
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is the university's homecoming, so I will be attending a parade, football game, and maybe some other stuff. It should be fun.



We thought the same with that movie, I was glad we didn’t go to the cinema to see it. Passed a couple of hours that’s about the best I can say.

Hope you have a lovely time at the Homecoming today, sounds like you should have a nice day there.





Kept the windows in our room open again last night, it’s warmer at night than it should be right now. Not complaining.

But, the noises coming from the woods to the side of us last night was very odd. I’m sure it was foxes, but sounded horrible. So, kept me awake for a while, so May nap this afternoon.

Having bacon with croissants this morning for breakfast, lunch is grilled sandwiches and no idea for dinner……might get Chinese or Thai takeout.

Had some rain this morning but sun is shining now and it looks very pretty out there. But, no plans to go out today or tomorrow, might wait till Monday once decorators have arrived and made them a cuppa…..we know them well so we’re happy to leave them in there on their own.

Shower and then breakfast,……that bacon is calling!

Happy Saturday


----------



## Lynne G

Saturday it is.  Glorious weather for us.  Nothing like a quiet morning with tea and the screens to watch.  Not much new, unless repeated current news stories, but do like old shows that I don’t remember seeing, or one I really like seeing again, 

 Hope all are feeling well and safe travels to Keisha today.  Super Sized Stupendous Saturday, to everyone.  And have a good weekend.


----------



## schumigirl

Won`t be long till Keisha is in the air heading down to Orlando.........they`ll have the best time! 

Ended up heading into town and went to the Thai restaurant we like. They weren`t doing deliveries as they can`t get drivers, so we thought we`ll just eat there tonight. 

It was beautiful, as always we ordered probably too much food, but we like a little piece of several dishes rather than just one or two dishes. All the dishes were nice and spicy which we enjoy a lot and beautifully presented. There aren`t many tables in this restaurant, it`s quite small and intimate and service is wonderful. 

So, home now and laying along the sofa recovering from such a lovely meal. 

Planning to watch a movie later, cup of tea first. 

Hope Charade had a lovely day as she had planned.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Won`t be long till Keisha is in the air heading down to Orlando.........they`ll have the best time!


Just announced the Plane is 20 minutes out

Only flight into mco today from small
Regional Airport 

How small
Is it?

This is from the furthest wall


----------



## agavegirl1

We started our road trip Friday at about 2:30 PM and drove 4.5 hours to Cedar Rapids IA.  We were going to spend some time in Hannibal MO today and stay there, but didn't know there was a festival going on.  Rooms were obscenely priced and you couldn't get from point A to point B in town.  We ended up continuing down the road and ended up in suburbia north of St. Louis, where we will spend tonight.  I like flexible plans.


----------



## macraven

St. Louis was my old stomping grounds growing up
Too late for me to tell you where the better hotel rates are since you are already there..


----------



## macraven

Charade 
How was the homecoming event this evening?

I bet you had a great time all day long!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Just announced the Plane is 20 minutes out
> 
> Only flight into mco today from small
> Regional Airport
> 
> How small
> Is it?
> 
> This is from the furthest wall
> 
> View attachment 710958



lol....that is a small airport! Still, who needs a lot of space, long as the plane can land and take off.....we don`t really need more! 

Hope the flight was good and you`re settled in now.





agavegirl1 said:


> We started our road trip Friday at about 2:30 PM and drove 4.5 hours to Cedar Rapids IA.  We were going to spend some time in Hannibal MO today and stay there, but didn't know there was a festival going on.  Rooms were obscenely priced and you couldn't get from point A to point B in town.  We ended up continuing down the road and ended up in suburbia north of St. Louis, where we will spend tonight.  I like flexible plans.



Yep, going with the flow is always the best way to be on a trip.



macraven said:


> Charade
> How was the homecoming event this evening?
> 
> I bet you had a great time all day long!



Yes, hope Charade had a lovely time yesterday. 






Slept like a rock last night again. Didn`t hear a thing till around 6am which was a very good sleep. Kept the windows open again as it is quite mild, but never heard any foxes having a row with each other. 

Today, I think my last day of staying in apart from a short walk. So, plan to get the place ready for the decorators tomorrow, not that I have much to prepare. 

Doing a slow roast chicken in the Aga today for dinner, we have a load of veg so will roast them off too. Otherwise, clean a couple of bathrooms and iron a little but mainly watching movies again today, it`s been a week of movie marathons that we haven`t done for a long time. 

Croissants with bacon this morning again for breakfast, much later though, it`s a little early for us right now. 

Looking forward to seeing Kyle later, he`s doing another half marathon with some friends from his running club. It`s quite a drive for them to go up there, so they were leaving around 6am for that. Can`t wait to hear how he does, and the girls too of course, he was picking them up early doors too. They all love running, just hope the weather keeps as good at it looks to be. 




​


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday morning Sans family.

It is only 15 days till Halloween




schumigirl said:


> Robbie.....glad your back is improving......yes, enjoy that walk with some seating along the way.......I haven`t moved in a week really, need to get moving soon.


Thank you Carole. Hope you are feeling better everyday.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's good to hear you are on the mend. I hope your Dr is happy with your progress.


Thank you Pumpkin.  Have a test on Tuesday to make sure all is well.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Today is dh's b-day. We wanted to go out for dinner, but he is curling tonight. So I guess the birthday meal will happen another night. Not sure what his present is yet. I'm out of ideas. He wants some new thing for his truck - so I'll probably tell him to order it and that will be his present lol.


Happy belated Birthday to your hubby





Realfoodfans said:


> Occasionally popped in to catch up on you all but so much going on that’s a tough job! So sending good wishes to those not a hundred per cent and safe travels to those lucky to be getting away.


Good to see you pop in. Glad to hear you all have been enjoying your mobile home.



Charade67 said:


> Good morning everyone. I finished my classes for the first fall sub-term last night. I now have a week off of school. My plans for today are do some laundry and nap. I wish I had a week off of work too. I could really use a vacation right now. Hopefully the rest of the year will be less stressful.


Sounds like a much needed rest for the week from school work. Hope you enjoyed your nap and were able to catch up on your laundry.




keishashadow said:


> Just announced the Plane is 20 minutes out
> 
> Only flight into mco today from small
> Regional Airport
> 
> How small
> Is it?


Happy trails to you and the family. Enjoy your time in Orlando.


Mac hope your hubby’s eyes are doing well after his procedure.


Sitting on the couch in the living room enjoying my coffee. The Ash tree has turned a beautiful reddish orange. All the trees are coming into their Fall Colors. I do like this time of year.

Woke up Thursday with terrible nausea and it continued through the day. My initial guess was the culprit was the fish we had the night before might have been bad. Hubby didn’t feel to good either. 

Had my doc appointment in the afternoon. Will have CT scan Tuesday to make sure things are ok in lower back. She did give me some zofran for the nausea. I don‘t get nauseated very often, but this was bad. I came home and started running a low grade temperature and was freezing. With that made me think might not have been fish.  Who knows.  Still wont be able to look at salmon for awhile.

We have some of the Covid tests here so did one of those and it was negative.

The old saying when it rains it pours so to speak applies I guess.  Stomach is still not right, but hopefully it will resolve soon.

Grandson was approached to play Rugby at the University he attends. He played football in High School and the University he attends does not have a football team. I know nothing about Rugby. Going to try and go watch a game when they have one close enough to travel to.

Going to try an recreate the Skull pizzas that were at HHN for one of the dishes at my Halloween Party. I ordered a skull pan. I will see how it works. 

I did not eat any of the HHN food, but did see a lot of people eating the Skull pizzas.  Every year I say I’am going to sample the food there and never get around to it. This year they had a lot to choose from.

We have a local bakery that has fallen on hard times since Covid and they are to the point they will possible close. Going to try and get by and order some baked goods from them for the party. I hope they survive. 

Our temps are going to drop down into the 20’s at night and 50’s during the day for the next 3 days then back up into the 70’s. Kinda of like spinning the weather wheel here.


Going out to and enjoy some fresh air for a little while.


Hope everyone has nice lazy Sunday. Relax


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Sunday morning Sans family.
> 
> It is only 15 days till Halloween
> 
> View attachment 711051
> 
> Thank you Carole. Hope you are feeling better everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Pumpkin.  Have a test on Tuesday to make sure all is well.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated Birthday to your hubby
> 
> View attachment 711054
> 
> 
> Good to see you pop in. Glad to hear you all have been enjoying your mobile home.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a much needed rest for the week from school work. Hope you enjoyed your nap and were able to catch up on your laundry.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy trails to you and the family. Enjoy your time in Orlando.
> 
> 
> Mac hope your hubby’s eyes are doing well after his procedure.
> 
> 
> Sitting on the couch in the living room enjoying my coffee. The Ash tree has turned a beautiful reddish orange. All the trees are coming into their Fall Colors. I do like this time of year.
> 
> Woke up Thursday with terrible nausea and it continued through the day. My initial guess was the culprit was the fish we had the night before might have been bad. Hubby didn’t feel to good either.
> 
> Had my doc appointment in the afternoon. Will have CT scan Tuesday to make sure things are ok in lower back. She did give me some zofran for the nausea. I don‘t get nauseated very often, but this was bad. I came home and started running a low grade temperature and was freezing. With that made me think might not have been fish.  Who knows.  Still wont be able to look at salmon for awhile.
> 
> We have some of the Covid tests here so did one of those and it was negative.
> 
> The old saying when it rains it pours so to speak applies I guess.  Stomach is still not right, but hopefully it will resolve soon.
> 
> Grandson was approached to play Rugby at the University he attends. He played football in High School and the University he attends does not have a football team. I know nothing about Rugby. Going to try and go watch a game when they have one close enough to travel to.
> 
> Going to try an recreate the Skull pizzas that were at HHN for one of the dishes at my Halloween Party. I ordered a skull pan. I will see how it works.
> 
> I did not eat any of the HHN food, but did see a lot of people eating the Skull pizzas.  Every year I say I’am going to sample the food there and never get around to it. This year they had a lot to choose from.
> 
> We have a local bakery that has fallen on hard times since Covid and they are to the point they will possible close. Going to try and get by and order some baked goods from them for the party. I hope they survive.
> 
> Our temps are going to drop down into the 20’s at night and 50’s during the day for the next 3 days then back up into the 70’s. Kinda of like spinning the weather wheel here.
> 
> 
> Going out to and enjoy some fresh air for a little while.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has nice lazy Sunday. Relax



I love autumn too Robbie....the trees look beautiful, until they completely lose their leaves, then it just looks cold, but it is one of my favourite seasons. Thankfully we have plenty of evergreens around us too.

That does sound a little more than food poisoning.....but weird both of you got it, that would usually imply food related. But, hope you feel much better soon, being nauseated is not a nice feeling. 

At least you can take plenty of rest and relax in the fresh air....joys of being a lady of leisure. Hope Tuesday goes well too for you. 

Rugby is very.....tactile......lol......not a sport I watch, but it`s very popular. 

Yep, lazy Sunday here too.....enjoy! 






Kyle did amazingly in his race today......he was a little whooped when he came in, but he drove and left around 5.30 this morning as it was a long drive for them. They all had a lovely day though, weather was sunny and no breeze so him and the other girls were happy with their times too. He said it one of the best races he`d run so far and he likes the medal and shirt from this one best too. They do look good. 

Still being lazy......have done very little all day except serve dinner and make tea. But, ideal Sunday. 

Tomorrow going carpet and flooring shopping after the decorators arrive. Hoping this is easy to choose. Then need some shopping and have to pick up a couple of pork butts we ordered from our butcher, will cook them down and portion them, plenty of pulled pork for the next couple of months. 

Time for a pot of tea I think........Tom just went through so I assume he will put the kettle on.......


----------



## Lynne G

Bills paid, kitchen stocked, not too bad traffic or lines.  Tonight trash to curb.  

Nice enough Sunday.  

Ack, to Robo having stomach issues.  Glad you are feeling better, and hope doctor visit goes well.  Sad to hear bakery closing.  We have lost quite a few small businesses since the virus stoppage.  

Charade, hope the homecoming was fun.


----------



## Charade67

It's a soggy Sunday evening. Thankfully the rain is supposed to stop by tomorrow. Today was another mostly lazy day. I did run a few errands though. Back in September I had ordered some shorts from J.C. Penney. They arrived   just before I went to visit my mom. The notice said that if I didn't pick them up by a certain date the order would be sent back and I would be refunded. I wasn't able to get them in time, but didn't care since I wan't going to FL. I noticed today that I still haven't received a refund. I went to the store and they still had my order. I immediately returned the shorts. Maybe I'll get the chance to go next year. My AP expires on my birthday this year. I probably won't renew. I'll just wait and purchase another if I decide to make another trip.



schumigirl said:


> Kept the windows in our room open again last night, it’s warmer at night than it should be right now. Not complaining.


I would love to sleep with the windows open, but it is already too cool to do so. We actually had a freeze warning last week. 


keishashadow said:


> Only flight into mco today from small
> Regional Airport
> 
> How small
> Is it?
> 
> This is from the furthest wall


Looks like the airport in my small city.



agavegirl1 said:


> We were going to spend some time in Hannibal MO today and stay there, but didn't know there was a festival going on.


That happened to us the weekend of my mom's funeral. There was a blues festival that weekend. We were lucky to get some of the few hotel rooms that were available. 


macraven said:


> Charade
> How was the homecoming event this evening?
> 
> I bet you had a great time all day long!





schumigirl said:


> Yes, hope Charade had a lovely time yesterday.





Lynne G said:


> Charade, hope the homecoming was fun.


Homecoming was fun. The parade was a little sad. It only lasted 7 minutes. The football game was more interesting than it should gave been. We managed to eek out a 1 point win. 


Robo56 said:


> Had my doc appointment in the afternoon. Will have CT scan Tuesday to make sure things are ok in lower back. She did give me some zofran for the nausea. I don‘t get nauseated very often, but this was bad. I came home and started running a low grade temperature and was freezing. With that made me think might not have been fish. Who knows. Still wont be able to look at salmon for awhile.


So sorry you aren't feeling well.  Could it possibly be the flu? Whatever it is I hope it doesn't last long. 

Dh is watching football - 2 teams I care nothing about. I'm going to find something to do for the next couple of hours.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> It's a soggy Sunday evening. Thankfully the rain is supposed to stop by tomorrow. Today was another mostly lazy day. I did run a few errands though. Back in September I had ordered some shorts from J.C. Penney. They arrived   just before I went to visit my mom. The notice said that if I didn't pick them up by a certain date the order would be sent back and I would be refunded. I wasn't able to get them in time, but didn't care since I wan't going to FL. I noticed today that I still haven't received a refund. I went to the store and they still had my order. I immediately returned the shorts. Maybe I'll get the chance to go next year. My AP expires on my birthday this year. I probably won't renew. I'll just wait and purchase another if I decide to make another trip.
> 
> 
> I would love to sleep with the windows open, but it is already too cool to do so. We actually had a freeze warning last week.
> 
> Looks like the airport in my small city.
> 
> 
> That happened to us the weekend of my mom's funeral. There was a blues festival that weekend. We were lucky to get some of the few hotel rooms that were available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homecoming was fun. The parade was a little sad. It only lasted 7 minutes. The football game was more interesting than it should gave been. We managed to eek out a 1 point win.
> 
> So sorry you aren't feeling well.  Could it possibly be the flu? Whatever it is I hope it doesn't last long.
> 
> Dh is watching football - 2 teams I care nothing about. I'm going to find something to do for the next couple of hours.



We had rain all night too, and it’s off for the day which is nice. We’re having a very mild autumn so far, we had 62F last night which is nice! 

You’ll get another trip planned I’m sure……





Decorators are here…….scaffolding is up, and they’ve had their first cuppa of the day.

Heading out soon to shop for flooring…..I have an idea of what we want so that’s something. Then shopping.

Not cold outside but damp feeling so jacket, hat and scarf on though as there is a little chill in the air.

Monday again………

Hope Janet is having an absolute blast!

Happy Monday


----------



## Lynne G

Hope Keisha is having fun today.  Hope flight the other day went well. Eh, have only gone out a small airport a few times.  Use the actually closest large City one the most.  Looks like some nice weather there.  Certainly hotter than here.  

Ah, cloudy and 55 out.  So not that cool feeling early morning yet.  Some of that rain Charade had will arrive later this evening, and give us a rainy night.  But then my commuting Tuesday will be wall to wall to wall sunshine.  But jacket readying, as highs most of this week are lower than the temp this early morning.  But at least the week is finishing with 60’s  highs.  Though today, probably what is called seasonal, in the mid 60’s.  

Marvelous Monday is here.  Ugh, that Monday feeling after a nice weather lazy weekend.  I was up before the alarm.  Tea and routine to start the week days,  Hope all enjoy their Monday morning, and day.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Sorry to hear you’re not too good Robo.  Here hospital appointments are generally delayed and our system not good organisationally. However, we are able to access additional care (obviously at a cost) that can sometimes help and then back into our NHS.  Before retirement we had private care.  
I had a great weekend with my best friend and the hotel was beautiful.  They have tried to retain a lot of original features.  The only place we felt they’d missed the mark was the restaurant.  Too modern and bland.

We were lucky with beautiful weather - yet over the hills at home Saturday had heavy rain.
Kev is finishing off fitting of the utility room this week.  It’s a fairly small room but having lived with a concrete floor and no storage for so long it will be another task happily ticked off the list towards finishing renovations.


----------



## macraven

Good morning homies!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Good morning homies!



Bit late, but good morning right back at ya.......



Gorgeous day here, very breezy but warm, didn`t need a hat or scarf today, didn`t even really need a jacket. Sun has been shining all day. 

Went to carpet and flooring place, they had new owners and being honest we didn`t like them and left, so one of our decorators recommended someone close by that we didn`t know of, they close on Monday`s, we`ll go tomorrow. I have a hair appointment mid morning so we`ll pop in after that and get our flooring sorted. 

What`s been painted so far looks fabulous.....I`m thrilled with it, so I know when it`s finished we`ll love it. Been keeping them going with tea, coffee and goodies all day, they always appreciate that.

Chicken in a mushroom madeira sauce tonight, Tom wanted mashed potatoes with it, so mashed potatoes it is. I had planned to make a potato galette, but mash is quicker for sure. 

This day has flown past......


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Kyle did amazingly in his race today......


Yea Kyle!


Lynne G said:


> Robo having stomach issues


Robbie sorry to hear 


Charade67 said:


> My AP expires on my birthday this year. I probably won't renew. I'll just wait and purchase another if I decide to make another trip.


I’d venture u need some R&R!


Charade67 said:


> Looks like the airport in my small city.


We r central between PIT & that one.  Only one airline but free parking is awfully nice 

HHN was a breeze yesterday. Great time, got 4 houses done before 7 pm, then all the rest before 10 pm. Was shocked. Kiddo like better than last year so I’m happy 

Dinner at Lombards. The lobster looks better than it was lol so watery


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Yea Kyle!
> 
> Robbie sorry to hear
> 
> I’d venture u need some R&R!
> 
> We r central between PIT & that one.  Only one airline but free parking is awfully nice
> 
> HHN was a breeze yesterday. Great time, got 4 houses done before 7 pm, then all the rest before 10 pm. Was shocked. Kiddo like better than last year so I’m happy
> 
> Dinner at Lombards. The lobster looks better than it was lol so watery
> 
> View attachment 711370View attachment 711371View attachment 711372



Glad to hear your boy enjoyed it as much!! Good to hear.......and nice win on getting through the houses......

Lombards looks good......yes, their lobster is a hit or a huge miss......I can guess who got the chicken caesar salad.....your mister.......am I right, do I win a prize????? 

How was the steak from there???


----------



## Lynne G

We were just rocking and rolling for shout 15 minutes.  Blob of yellow on weather radar just went by.  Quiet now, like nothing happened.  

National Pasta Day.  Little one made pasta for lunch.  So not sure dinner.  Burger and fries?  Easy meal. Need to fire up that air fryer.  

Yeah, we have had some meals at Lombards.  Yep, hot it miss.  Though our lunch there in September was very good.  Though hard to mess up a chicken with bacon sandwich, hamburger and both of us had fries.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> can guess who got the chicken caesar salad.....your mister.......am I right, do I win a prize?????


As if I’d ‘waste’ a dinner out on a salad lol.  He had shrimp cocktail too, can’t pass it up if he’s spies it on the menu. It was a filet that was rather chewy looking to me.  Was always great in the past. Will prob skip Lombards next go-round TBH 

Did toothsome, know my son wanted to try it despite our aversion to it.  Seriously, awful. 11:15 am res, took food 75 min to arrive & nothing to write home about,  presentation was lacking.  Cute, brief interaction with the characters and a very apologetic server despite us not uttering a complaint.  Explained only one kitchen was open at the time and first floor was packed.  To his credit, he insisted on discounting the check above our normal AP one

Moved to BLT at WDW.  Arrived late, Thot we’d again get a dog of a room as we did at portofino.  Think I’ll keep it…


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> As if I’d ‘waste’ a dinner out on a salad lol.  He had shrimp cocktail too, can’t pass it up if he’s spies it on the menu. It was a filet that was rather chewy looking to me.  Was always great in the past. Will prob skip Lombards next go-round TBH
> 
> Did toothsome, know my son wanted to try it despite our aversion to it.  Seriously, awful. 11:15 am res, took food 75 min to arrive & nothing to write home about,  presentation was lacking.  Cute, brief interaction with the characters and a very apologetic server despite us not uttering a complaint.  Explained only one kitchen was open at the time and first floor was packed.  To his credit, he insisted on discounting the check above our normal AP one
> 
> Moved to BLT at WDW.  Arrived late, Thot we’d again get a dog of a room as we did at portofino.  Think I’ll keep it…



I do like their shrimp cocktail! I`m glad to know the filet wasn`t the best, I think if we do go in May Kyle would order that, maybe not now....we had one good meal in Lombards this trip and one other vist....I say visit as we didn`t eat the second time.....story to come....lol....

I don`t get Toothsome at all.....most of it doesn`t appeal to us at all, you can get a burger anywhere. Not somewhere we`ll ever go back to. That`s a shame it wasn`t up to scratch, but glad you had an understanding waiter. 

Nice view too from BLT Janet.......

(always think of a sandwich reading BLT)





Fell asleep on the sofa last night, missed the finale of The Blacklist, will rerun it today. Then slept like a top, cough is not keeping me awake I`m happy to say. 

Then yesterday I moved our bedroom furniture around.....I forgot I had moved the two comfy chairs......kicked my foot straight into the base of it this morning in the dark! Ouch. Screamed like a banshee.......lol.......I don`t think I have any broken toes, but my toes are very bruised. Next time I`ll put on a lamp, but in the dark we all know our way around our bedrooms......usually! 

Hair appointment this morning, just getting a between highlights cut and blow dry, so will only be in around an hour or so, then go look at this new carpet place and hopefully get our flooring ordered from him. 

Chicken in pepper sauce tonight. Last time I made the sauce I added too many peppercorns, even for us, but it`ll be better this time. I use the roux method, no cream in this one but everyone loves it. 

Beautiful day here again, I wonder how long we`ll keep this mild weather for, it`s bound to change. 

Almost time to leave for salon time.......but have a HAPPY TUESDAY


----------



## Lynne G

Two not such good meals, Keisha.  Ack, though nice Toothsome water. Great view from mouse room.  

View from my window:


Yep, before the sunrise arrival.  Commuting day.  And after a few hours, sunrise.  Very dark when I arrive.  

And so, while pasta eating was yesterday’s day.  Yeah, carbs certainly needed on a Monday.  Today, that every Tuesday, it’s a taco eating day. 

Hopefully Mac and Mr. Mac are doing well.  And a Taco Bell visit can be today.  

Thus, hope Schumi’s toe not hurting after that stubbed toe happening earlier this morning.  

Finally, hope all have a most terrific Taco  Tuesday.  

Ooh and that most perfect number of days until a Monday Halloween:  13 days.    ( hehe little boo, is that you?)


----------



## macraven

Tuesday 
TB
see u there


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Tuesday
> TB
> see u there



Nah, enjoy that beef you cooked, I’ll bet it‘s much better than anything TB can create! I hate tacos or anything like that though so I’m biased…….




Back from the salon and got a very good cut, it’s not short, but shorter than usual. Got a lovely conditioning treatment while I was in……30 minutes of treatment which includes an Indian head massage…….so relaxing! 

Made grilled sandwiches for lunch, Tom had baked ham and sharp cheddar with sandwich pickle, I had Turkey, brie and cranberry sauce, lush!

Trying to decide if we want to go out and pick up a new little side table for one of the sitting rooms or, stay in and not do much at all…….will make the decorators another cuppa first then decide.


----------



## Robo56

Good Tuesday morning everyone

13 days until Halloween





schumigirl said:


> I love autumn too Robbie....the trees look beautiful, until they completely lose their leaves, then it just looks cold, but it is one of my favourite seasons. Thankfully we have plenty of evergreens around us too.


All the trees around here are changing. It is beautiful. We are having a cold snap for a couple of days and I believe that will probably help the trees shed their leaves pretty quick.



schumigirl said:


> That does sound a little more than food poisoning.....but weird both of you got it, that would usually imply food related. But, hope you feel much better soon, being nauseated is not a nice feeling.


At a lose as to what it was. I have my appetite back so feeling much better.




schumigirl said:


> Rugby is very.....tactile......lol......not a sport I watch, but it`s very popular.


I don‘t understand the sport, but I’am not to happy about the fact there is no head and face protection worn.




schumigirl said:


> Kyle did amazingly in his race today......he was a little whooped when he came in, but he drove and left around 5.30 this morning as it was a long drive for them. They all had a lovely day though, weather was sunny and no breeze so him and the other girls were happy with their times too. He said it one of the best races he`d run so far and he likes the medal and shirt from this one best too. They do look good.


Congratulations to Kyle on his race.



Lynne G said:


> Sad to hear bakery closing. We have lost quite a few small businesses since the virus stoppage.


I went by to try and give them some business, but they had changed their hours. They are closed now on Sunday, Monday, Tuesday.  Since Halloween is on Monday any baked goods I would purchase from them for the Halloween party would be 3 days old. That won’t work. So will try them again sometime.

It is sad to see some of these nice businesses close.



Charade67 said:


> So sorry you aren't feeling well. Could it possibly be the flu? Whatever it is I hope it doesn't last long.


Thank you Charade. I hope you are doing ok. You remain in my prayers.




Realfoodfans said:


> I had a great weekend with my best friend and the hotel was beautiful. They have tried to retain a lot of original features. The on


Hotel looks pretty. Looks like you are enjoying a cocktail. So nice to hear you had a nice visit with your friend.



keishashadow said:


> HHN was a breeze yesterday. Great time, got 4 houses done before 7 pm, then all the rest before 10 pm. Was shocked. Kiddo like better than last year so I’m happy


Sounds like you all had a amazing evening getting through the houses.



keishashadow said:


> Did toothsome, know my son wanted to try it despite our aversion to it. Seriously, awful. 11:15 am res, took food 75 min to arrive & nothing to write home about, presentation was lacking. Cute, brief interaction with the characters and a very apologetic server despite us not uttering a complaint. Explained only one kitchen was open at the time and first floor was packed. To his credit, he insisted on discounting the check above our normal AP one


So sad that Toothsome has gone down hill so bad. My sister and I were talking about it while we we were there. We went the first time after they had just opened the food and cocktails were very good. Then it just progressively went south.

My last visit was a couple years ago. Grandson and I went and it took for ever to get our food and it was cold and inedible by the time we received it.

Like you, our waitress was awesome, but the issues with the kitchen are ruining this place. I’am surprised someone does not step in and trip and fix the situation.




schumigirl said:


> Back from the salon and got a very good cut, it’s not short, but shorter than usual. Got a lovely conditioning treatment while I was in……30 minutes of treatment which includes an Indian head massage…….so relaxing!


A trip to the salon for a refresh is always so nice. Glad to hear you had a relaxing visit.


Having my coffee in my HHN mug and enjoying looking out the livingroom window.

Went in for my CT scan this morning already. Was a pretty quick in and out thankfully.

Son, daughter in law and grandson came over yesterday evening.

Grandson went to the market with me and I let him pick what he wanted for dinner. We have a nice Fresh Market close by and they have butchers there. So he chose new york strips for dinner. They also have a bakery and he picked coconut cake for dessert.

Daughter in law helped pull dinner together and we had a nice meal and visit.

My daughter in law asked me what was on the menu for Halloween and I told her all the favorites plus I told her about the skull pizzas and she said she had heard of those. I received my pan yesterday from Amazon. I wanted a nice good sturdy pan with scary skull heads and it looks good.

It is usually just the family for the Halloween party and I have been doing it for years. There is typically just about 20 of us and everyone has a good time.

I will be taking all help offered by the family this year in pulling the party together.

The kiddos Trick or Treat in my neighborhood and they like to answer the door at my house and give out the candy bars to the trick or treaters.


Looking forward to seeing everyone. I have pulled some nice little things together for the girls from Bath and Body that I bought a few weeks ago.





Hope everyone has a wonderful Tuesday doing what ever it is that makes you happy.


----------



## macraven

Robbie, you are absolutely the queen for halloween!

You go all out with a fabulous spread set up


Hope you share some of your pictures for your holiday event!


----------



## schumigirl

Robbie, you can usually spot rugby players a mile away. As you say no head protection so a lot of them have broken their noses multiple times and have what’s known as “cauliflower ears”. It’s quite a rough sport for sure. Mike Tindall who is married to Zara Phillips was a rugby player and it shows.

Glad the CT scan went well, Hope for good results. And glad you have your appetite back! That’s always nice.

Yes, accept all help for your Halloween event, everyone will be happy to help I’m sure.


mac……I agree, love to see Robbie‘s celebrations.




Ended up going out this afternoon, did get a little nest of tables that are going to work fine. They’re not perfect, but it’s just for a little corner till the man who makes furniture is back up and running properly. 

Popped into a generic store for some wall hanging kits and my goodness, Christmas is everywhere! It has kinda crept up on me this year. I do have some presents I bought in Orlando, it’s a start.

Time to make the pepper sauce for the chicken and start making dinner……should be ready in around an hour, 6ish to 6.30ish is dinner time here usually.

Getting duller and cooler tonight.


----------



## Charade67

I am bored out of my mind today. I was so busy yesterday that i ended up staying an hour late. Today i have nothing to do.



keishashadow said:


> I’d venture u need some R&R!


I have Busch Gardens planned for black Friday and a trip to TN for Christmas. Those should be a couple of nice getaways.


keishashadow said:


> Did toothsome, know my son wanted to try it despite our aversion to it.


Sorry to hear it has gone downhill we enjoyed it when we went, but that was back in 2017.


Lynne G said:


> View from my window:


Nice sunrise. That’s something I rarely see.


Robo56 said:


> We are having a cold snap for a couple of days


Same here. I think we have a freeze warning tonight.

We haven’t decided what we are doing kn Halloween yet. The past few years we haven’t participated, but we have more kids in the neighborhood than we used to. It might be time to start handing out candy again.


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> My daughter in law asked me what was on the menu for Halloween and I told her all the favorites plus I told her about the skull pizzas and she said she had heard of those.


pumpkin Lord is pretty awesome but, he has nuthin on you!  Good luck on test results

Carole sounds like ur new decor is coming along very well. It always seems when looking for something specific it’s scarce

8 hours at Epcot & 8 miles to match. Nice meal
At the Japanese (not teppan eco, name escapes) enjoyed sushi & tempura everything

Hit the festival booths again, wings & pineapple ale that went down well. Couldn’t keep up with the boys & their Sapporo.   did everything worth doing & hit up the poly for dole whips. Waiting for the MNSSHP FW, then turning around & hopping into bed lol. Tomorrow MGM
& MK pm hours, wheee


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I am bored out of my mind today. I was so busy yesterday that i ended up staying an hour late. Today i have nothing to do.
> 
> 
> I have Busch Gardens planned for black Friday and a trip to TN for Christmas. Those should be a couple of nice getaways.
> 
> Sorry to hear it has gone downhill we enjoyed it when we went, but that was back in 2017.
> 
> Nice sunrise. That’s something I rarely see.
> 
> Same here. I think we have a freeze warning tonight.
> 
> We haven’t decided what we are doing kn Halloween yet. The past few years we haven’t participated, but we have more kids in the neighborhood than we used to. It might be time to start handing out candy again.




You reminded me we have to think what we`re doing this Halloween. Usually our village hall has a party for the local kids and we help out there, but they`ve said it`s not happening this year, so we have a few options as where we live we don`t really get kids wandering. 

But, we`re not really into Halloween in a big way so we might not bother going anywhere. 

Hope today is a better day for you at work. 




keishashadow said:


> pumpkin Lord is pretty awesome but, he has nuthin on you!  Good luck on test results
> 
> Carole sounds like ur new decor is coming along very well. It always seems when looking for something specific it’s scarce
> 
> 8 hours at Epcot & 8 miles to match. Nice meal
> At the Japanese (not teppan eco, name escapes) enjoyed sushi & tempura everything
> 
> Hit the festival booths again, wings & pineapple ale that went down well. Couldn’t keep up with the boys & their Sapporo.   did everything worth doing & hit up the poly for dole whips. Waiting for the MNSSHP FW, then turning around & hopping into bed lol. Tomorrow MGM
> & MK pm hours, wheee



It`s looking gorgeous.......really happy with it so far! Yes, I`m sure the stores all know when I`m looking for something and hide everything.....of course that`s also called paranoia......lol...

Wow!!! That`s a lot of walking, but glad you had some good food. Pineapple Ale??? Even I like the sound of that and I`m not an ale drinker. 

Have fun today, sounds like a busy one!!! 




I am strangely enjoying the darker mornings now, usually I love the light bright mornings more, but there`s something quite cosy about dark mornings and evenings now. 

Got the flooring/carpet guy coming out to measure up this morning, we picked what we wanted yesterday, but forgot to ask how long it would take, anytime after Monday works for us now. I`m assuming flooring isn`t delayed due to anything now. 

Pulled pork tonight for us, need to make the bbq sauce today as I didn`t get around to it last night. So, a day at home making teas and coffee`s for the workmen beckons, will get some laundry and bedding done and hopefully some TR. 

Half way through the week......but time for a pot of freshly brewed tea.......


----------



## Lynne G

I feel ya Charade.  Hope time went fast and had a nice evening.  

Robo, hope your tests come out good.  And great liking pan, should be perfect to make those pizzas, probably better looking than those in the park.  So nice if your to have such a spread for all to enjoy.  

Hope the decor changing goes well, Schumi.  Hope those measuring were quick enough, as to not bother for long. 

Wow, those are the miles, Keisha.  Sounds like you and family are having a blast at the mouse parks.  Party, yay for you.  

Ah, that cold front and a clear sky, means the coolest overnight we’ve had in quite awhile.  Just above freezing this morning, as outdoor thermometer says 35.  Glad this rest of the week is not commuting.  

And so, 


Yay! That camel is here to remind all that today is that Wednesday hump of a day, that Friday is getting that much closer.  And for me, that back to routine needs a three day weekend in there now.  So hoping my Friday this week, starts those lazy weekend days for another day.  Should be.  Short week?  Yep.  Woot!   Particularly, nice, to have that three day weekend now as that next holiday weekend is not until a few more weeks.  Yay, Veterans Day is on a Friday this year.  Woot!  Time of year, decided to have almost all lazy Fridays in the next two months.  

This, a most wonderful Wednesday to all.  

Sigh, but happy little one. She likes that cooler weather.  Cool enough those Summer clothes are put away. Getting that time for jackets and warm clothes.  But all those Fall colors?  Beautiful.  And we always hand out candy.  Enough kids in our cul de sac, and we always seem to have others come to trick or treat.  So we are getting ready.  I sit outside, as enjoy seeing those costumes. And little one wants to carve pumpkins again. Yep, we enjoy that Halloween fun.


----------



## Charade67

Another super slow day at work. One of the therapists is working from home this week, so there are just 2 of us in the office. If i had known it would be this slow I would have taken some days off.   
I got my photography  yesterday. I needed 100/200 to make an A in the class. I got 190. I only have 5 classes left.


----------



## keishashadow

Way to go Charade!

Bad news, temps unseasonal 
Here, only 54 degrees

Good news, better than temps at home lol

Good day all


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 711791
> 
> Way to go Charade!
> 
> Bad news, temps unseasonal
> Here, only 54 degrees
> 
> Good news, better than temps at home lol
> 
> Good day all



Wrap up warm Janet......long as it`s warmer there than home, you`re winning!! 

It`ll pick up again.......






Flooring and carpet for the stairs and landings will be put down on Tuesday! Happy with that, still to decide on flooring for one of the spare rooms, so will pop back in on Saturday and choose that, they can fit that anytime, no real rush for that. 

Finally getting round to making the bbq sauce for pulled pork. One of those days, the phone kept ringing and everyone wanted to chat for ages.......used the decorators as an excuse a couple of times.......said they needed something.....lol....

Time to make more teas and coffees for them, last of the day I think, they usually leave around 4ish.


----------



## macraven

our house is back to order with the exception of our walk in closet 

It is half way organized but in no rush to deal with it today or even tomorrow.

Can’t believe how cold it is in my area 
Had to put the heat on this morning 
Well it is not cold as in chicago but anything below 60 is when I crank up the heat in the house


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally getting a chance to stop in!

It's been a busy weekend and few days for me.  

Had a great weekend with the kids.  My body is finally starting to come around again after painting for 3 very long days.  Had to do a good cleaning session before we could even paint.  The previous owners didn't do ANY cleaning.  They left their dust, long black hair, and other grossness behind.  They still have lots of painting to do, but we got alllllll the trim - doors, door jams, baseboard and window trims, and stairways/handrails painted.  They were painted dark yucky colors that took 3 coats of paint to cover   We also got the main floor painted.  She still has some painting to do, but with the trim done, it's easy to bang out the walls in quick time.  Next weekend - we move them in!!!!  

Weather is still holding out here.  The evenings are still cool, but our day temps are still warmer than usual!  I'm sure that very soon, the that won't be happening, and it doesn't take long for the while stuff to start falling.  

Well, I should get shuffling more papers.  I seem to have more papers to shuffle around again 

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## macraven

HHN is not over with and I am mentally planning a trip for next year for it.

Trying to decide what dates to go and hope I choose a good week and be able to meet up with as many homies that I can

Right now I am leaning for mid September as it’s not as crowded in that time period.

Has any of you already made plans for hhn dates?

 My dental date was changed again
Will be glad when I can get the work done and begin on setting up implants.

It’s not that I am looking forward for it but to lock in a date and get the work started.

I am getting very tired of the food I can have at this point.

Pumpkin,
If you lived near me, I would help you paint and get that house in order 
Cleaning has become my new past time.

Hope all the homies have a good night


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> our house is back to order with the exception of our walk in closet
> 
> It is half way organized but in no rush to deal with it today or even tomorrow.
> 
> Can’t believe how cold it is in my area
> Had to put the heat on this morning
> Well it is not cold as in chicago but anything below 60 is when I crank up the heat in the house



Same here mac, the temps have dropped for us after a few days of lovely sunshine, we can`t have the heating on during the day because of the decorators....but really, it`s not that cold we need it during the day.

Hope you warm up soon, I`m sure you will! And glad you`re starting to get back to being organised after the work being done in your home.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally getting a chance to stop in!
> 
> It's been a busy weekend and few days for me.
> 
> Had a great weekend with the kids.  My body is finally starting to come around again after painting for 3 very long days.  Had to do a good cleaning session before we could even paint.  The previous owners didn't do ANY cleaning.  They left their dust, long black hair, and other grossness behind.  They still have lots of painting to do, but we got alllllll the trim - doors, door jams, baseboard and window trims, and stairways/handrails painted.  They were painted dark yucky colors that took 3 coats of paint to cover   We also got the main floor painted.  She still has some painting to do, but with the trim done, it's easy to bang out the walls in quick time.  Next weekend - we move them in!!!!
> 
> Weather is still holding out here.  The evenings are still cool, but our day temps are still warmer than usual!  I'm sure that very soon, the that won't be happening, and it doesn't take long for the while stuff to start falling.
> 
> Well, I should get shuffling more papers.  I seem to have more papers to shuffle around again
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!



You did well Pumpkin!! I`m sure they`re so grateful for the help......I`ve been amazed watching the work our decorators are doing and I`m so impressed with their talents.

Yep, winter is on the way in certain parts of the world.




macraven said:


> HHN is not over with and I am mentally planning a trip for next year for it.
> 
> Trying to decide what dates to go and hope I choose a good week and be able to meet up with as many homies that I can
> 
> Right now I am leaning for mid September as it’s not as crowded in that time period.
> 
> Has any of you already made plans for hhn dates?
> 
> My dental date was changed again
> Will be glad when I can get the work done and begin on setting up implants.
> 
> It’s not that I am looking forward for it but to lock in a date and get the work started.
> 
> I am getting very tired of the food I can have at this point.
> 
> Pumpkin,
> If you lived near me, I would help you paint and get that house in order
> Cleaning has become my new past time.
> 
> Hope all the homies have a good night



Hope you get the dental work going soon, you`ll be glad to get it started and ongoing. It`s a long process, but it`ll be worth it.

I`m trying to clean as they go along, but I really should wait till they`re done altogether.....but can`t help it. As soon as they leave, I`m trying to clear up any dust, they do leave the place as tidy as they can so I can`t complain. But, I like clean and tidy......lol......roll on Tuesday when the wooden flooring and carpet will go up the staircase and landings!!






It`s pouring down with rain today, started during the night and will be on all day apparently. I think it`ll be a dress with boots tonight for going out to dinner. That`s a lot of rain falling out there.

Grocery delivery very early this morning, he was here just after 7am, we wanted it here before the decorators arrived.

Washing machine has been on twice, will get the dryer going and that`s about as much as we need to do today. And no cooking as we`ll be out for dinner with some friends tonight. Not many, just another couple and their daughter and now another couple are joining us too. Saturday night it`s just the two of us for the Thai restaurant.

Time to make these guys another cuppa.....then get some laundry dried.

Happy Thirsty Thursday........


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Thirsty Thursday is here.  And a bit warmer, as our outdoor thermometer says 38.  And a little bit bad hair day alert.  Windy, very sunny 58 degree high day.  Those sunglasses needed, and so does a hair tie. Hehe, had my blonde again visit last night.  And a jacket.  Too cool to not have at least that lightweight one I like wearing. 

Pumpkin, nice to help out with the painting,  Good luck with the moving in.  

Mac, ugh to dental appointment moving again.  And yeah, our heater has been turned on for at least a week now.  That time of year, starting to get more cooler days then warmer.

Hope Schumi enjoys her group dinner out tonight.  Nice to have a couple’s dinner tomorrow.

And now? Time for more tea for me. And a woot, as alarm turned off.  Three day weekend commencing soon.  Thinking some little zoo fun this weekend.  So boo fun at little zoo is just perfect, as hoping little one will do with me. Already bought tickets to their holiday lights, as will enjoy them the Friday night before Christmas Sunday.  

Thus, hope all are warm enough, well feeling enough, and will have that most terrific Thirsty Thursday, today.


----------



## macraven

We had the ac turned off yesterday…
this means the warm weather party is coming to an end


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> We had the ac turned off yesterday…
> this means the warm weather party is coming to an end



Awww.....it`ll warm up for you again soon, you have the best weather out of all of us on here. 






Every door downstairs and off the upstairs landing, so all the bedrooms and main family bathroom, two walk in storage cupboards are all laying open as they have all been done and still wet. Windows are open although varnish and paint aren`t as strong smelling as it used to be when I was a kid. 

Tom and I both have heavy jumpers on as it is cool with the windows open, but it`s not too bad. 

Once they go we`ll be able to pop the heating on, poor guys couldn`t work with it on. The house will warm up quickly then. 

And then no cooking tonight........but will make us some tea, we have drank more tea this week than ever before!! 

And still pouring down with rain......we`ll be driving in that tonight, well Kyle is coming to pick us up, so he`ll be driving. 

Thursday is going so slow........not the worst thing when you`re at home though.......


----------



## Charade67

Another incredibly slow day today. I am fighting to stay awake. Nothing much going on here. I am thinking about dropping my elective class next sub-term and taking a math class instead. Im trying to find something with minimal writing. 
B has registered for Spring semester and was able to get the bowling class she wanted. I told her I would buy her some bowling shoes. I found some purple ones I think she will like. 



keishashadow said:


> Way to go Charade!


Thank you. 


keishashadow said:


> Bad news, temps unseasonal
> Here, only 54 degrees


Is this in Florida? Brrr.  


macraven said:


> Can’t believe how cold it is in my area
> Had to put the heat on this morning


We’ve had ours on for the past couple of weeks. We has some frost on the ground this morning. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> The previous owners didn't do ANY cleaning. They left their dust, long black hair, and other grossness behind.


Sounds like our former tenants. 


macraven said:


> Right now I am leaning for mid September as it’s not as crowded in that time period.
> 
> Has any of you already made plans for hhn dates?


Not yet, but i am hoping to get a trip in next year since i had to miss this year. 

Last night I dreamed that dh and I were in Orlando and trying to make a decision between a restaurant at WDW and one at Universal. I woke up before we made the decision.


----------



## macraven

It is cold today and at 62 now
but tomorrow and rest of the week will return to 76

Yes
I am a wimp when temps drop this low
I am dressed for winter wrapped in a blanket


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally getting to do a stop in today.  It seems to shiny squirrel syndrome has hit me today.  I have gotten my required work completed, but I can't seem to focus enough on my other tasked work.  Thank goodness it's not time sensitive.

I picked up my new glasses yesterday.  I wasn't sure about them at first, but I seem to have acclimated to them quite easily.  I got progressive lenses in them this time, and with my horrible prescription   There was definitely period to get used to them.  I can definitely read the smaller print things I need to read everyday much easier.  So I know it was time to get a new prescription.  



macraven said:


> Pumpkin,
> If you lived near me, I would help you paint and get that house in order
> Cleaning has become my new past time.


lol.  I might have taken you up on that offer on day 2 lol.
I hope you pulled the pants out for your cooler weather.  I always sit with blankets in the fall/winter months.  


schumigirl said:


> And then no cooking tonight........but will make us some tea, we have drank more tea this week than ever before!!


Sounds like a nice evening out.


Charade67 said:


> Another incredibly slow day today. I am fighting to stay awake. Nothing much going on here. I am thinking about dropping my elective class next sub-term and taking a math class instead. Im trying to find something with minimal writing.
> B has registered for Spring semester and was able to get the bowling class she wanted. I told her I would buy her some bowling shoes. I found some purple ones I think she will like.


I hope you find the right class that will work for you.  Those purple shoes sound like they would be perfect!!!  Who doesn't love purple!!!!

Well, I should get this one thing done.  I have been working on it for over an hour  and I would like it done before I head home.
Have a great evening everyone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robo56

Good Thursday evening everyone.

It is 11 days untill Halloween.





macraven said:


> Robbie, you are absolutely the queen for halloween!
> 
> You go all out with a fabulous spread set up
> 
> 
> Hope you share some of your pictures for your holiday event!


Thank you Mac, I will try and remember to take some photos.


Here are a couple cute photos of my niece and little J from Halloween pasts. This was 2021. They were Gandalf the Grey and Little Frodo Baggins. 


You can see the one ring around his neck.


Morticia and Pubert Addams. I love this photo.





schumigirl said:


> Robbie, you can usually spot rugby players a mile away. As you say no head protection so a lot of them have broken their noses multiple times and have what’s known as “cauliflower ears”. It’s quite a rough sport for sure. Mike Tindall who is married to Zara Phillips was a rugby player and it shows.


Yes, I remember seeing a picture of Zara Phillips husband. He had some work done on his nose and it looks so much better. I bet he breathes better now.

It is frightening the facial injuries that can be caused while playing those rough sports.

Which is the reason I don‘t want grandson playing rugby. I have voiced my concerns. Thats all I can do at this point and pray he does not get injured.



schumigirl said:


> Popped into a generic store for some wall hanging kits and my goodness, Christmas is everywhere! It has kinda crept up on me this year. I do have some presents I bought in Orlando, it’s a start.


I know our stores here now have all the leftover Halloween Decorations bunched to the side and Christmas is every where here now. They started with Halloween Decorations early so I guess the idea was to do the same with Christmas.



Charade67 said:


> I have Busch Gardens planned for black Friday and a trip to TN for Christmas. Those should be a couple of nice getaways.


I hope your trips go as planned and you have a good time.



Charade67 said:


> We haven’t decided what we are doing kn Halloween yet. The past few years we haven’t participated, but we have more kids in the neighborhood than we used to. It might be time to start handing out candy again.


I really enjoy Halloween so much. Here if you are giving out candy you just turn your porch light on. I enjoy giving out candy.

I have always given out the big candy bars and the kids enjoy getting those.

My family likes to open the door and give out the candy bars.

We have a few more kids in our neighborhood now too. The ones that were littles when we moved here many moons ago are now grown, gone to college and moved away.

I know some people drive into out neighbor hood to Trick or Treat. I have never run out of candy bars yet…..LOL…now that I have said that I will this year.




keishashadow said:


> Hit the festival booths again, wings & pineapple ale that went down well. Couldn’t keep up with the boys & their Sapporo. did everything worth doing & hit up the poly for dole whips. Waiting for the MNSSHP FW, then turning around & hopping into bed lol. Tomorrow MGM
> & MK pm hours, wheee


Wow…..you are a woman on the move. Sounds like a full fun schedule. Let us know your take on MNSSHP this year. I have heard mixed reviews.




Lynne G said:


> Robo, hope your tests come out good. And great liking pan, should be perfect to make those pizzas, probably better looking than those in the park. So nice if your to have such a spread for all to enjoy.


Thanks Lynne, I hope the Skeleton Pizzas work out. I have never made them before.



Charade67 said:


> I got my photography yesterday. I needed 100/200 to make an A in the class. I got 190. I only have 5 classes left.


Congratulations on getting your A in your photography class.




keishashadow said:


> Bad news, temps unseasonal
> Here, only 54 degrees


That is for sure cool weather in Orlando for October. That is coat wearing weather for Floridians…..LOL

I remember a few years ago being at Universal at the end of January and it was rainy and in the 50’s and I was freezing. That was with a 2 sweatshirts on a scarf and a hat….LOL.  I really missed my gloves.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Had a great weekend with the kids. My body is finally starting to come around again after painting for 3 very long days. Had to do a good cleaning session before we could even paint. The previous owners didn't do ANY cleaning. They left their dust, long black hair, and other grossness behind. They still have lots of painting to do, but we got alllllll the trim - doors, door jams, baseboard and window trims, and stairways/handrails painted. They were painted dark yucky colors that took 3 coats of paint to cover  We also got the main floor painted. She still has some painting to do, but with the trim done, it's easy to bang out the walls in quick time. Next weekend - we move them in!!!!


Wow….you are the painting mom Queen for sure. Your family are so lucky to have you helping out. I know it means a lot to you to make sure they get off on the right foot in their new home.





macraven said:


> HHN is not over with and I am mentally planning a trip for next year for it.
> 
> Trying to decide what dates to go and hope I choose a good week and be able to meet up with as many homies that I can
> 
> Right now I am leaning for mid September as it’s not as crowded in that time period.
> 
> Has any of you already made plans for hhn dates?


 I have been thinking about it again this week. I‘am thinking that hitting within the first 3 week window of HHN is turning out to be the a nice spot.

I need to look at dates for next year.

Hope you get your dental things worked out and your Misters eyes are healing well.



Been trying to collect things slowly for Halloween Party. Don’t want to be running around looking for ingredients to close to the party. I was able to order some fun baked goods for the party from Sam’s bakery today.

My back is feeling better everyday knock on wood. This event kinda of knocked me for a loop. My back had not gone out this bad in a long time.

I got the results of the CT and it was as suspected the issues were in the lower lumbar area. I had a bulging disc there and some narrowing do to the bad arthritis. Doc made some recommendations for some injections into my back.  I feel like the oral steroids are doing the job and do not want to do anything more invasive.

I did the injections many years ago. It is basically a steroid and mild numbing mediation that goes into the epidural space in the area your having issue with in your spine to help decrease the swelling, The doctor nicked my spinal cord and I ended up with a CSF leak. If you have ever had that happen it is a nightmare. As long as I‘am progressing don’t want to do anything else.


I saw my little buddy little J today.  He is growing so fast.


Not much else going on this evening.


Have a wonderful evening everyone.


----------



## macraven

I can understand not wanting the injections again!
That is scary stuff nicking your spinal cord..

Hopefully you will heal and only take the oral meds

Prayers said for you Robbie


----------



## Lynne G

Aww, great pictures, Robo.  Thanks for sharing.  Eek, what that needle did to your back. That is awful. Glad you are feeling better. And hope those oral medicine help with the pain without any more needles in your back.  

Charade, nice plans for the holiday. Purple a favorite color.  

Getting late for me.  I know even with alarm turned off, I’ll still be up early.  Tomorrow, older one’s car goes in for its yearly inspection that our state requires.  I paid for the car’s yearly registration, that is also state required, and still pay for the insurance.  But told him it’s his responsibility to pay for whatever car needs this year.  Last year, I paid, and was a not so nice large hit to the wallet.  Hope nowhere close to that payment number this year. We were going to trade in this year, but with still issues with car availability and prices, and the fact older one’s car, while almost 20 years old, is still running well, so told DH we should be saving up, as thinking by next year, will try to trade in before the end of the month we have to do those yearly state required car payments.  

So a most restful night to all.  And go to sleep with a smile.  Tomorrow is Friday!  Woot!   And we are still having those clear skies, so in the low 40’s now.  Cool front still around, but at least a high weather system has set up.  Those early Fall beautiful clear blue skies are great weather days in my book.  And we have had clear skies for two days, with a predicted gloriously sunny weekend to come, with some rain changes on this coming Monday. Yay! Weekend to be outside in that glorious and beautiful sunshine.  Yeah, with a jacket on with those shades.


----------



## macraven

I have not seen Lynne up this late in a very long time!
( bet she will still wake up early in the morning)


----------



## Charade67

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I picked up my new glasses yesterday. I wasn't sure about them at first, but I seem to have acclimated to them quite easily. I got progressive lenses in them this time, and with my horrible prescription  There was definitely period to get used to them. I can definitely read the smaller print things I need to read everyday much easier. So I know it was time to get a new prescription.


I’ve had progressives for a few years and still haven’t completely gotten used to them. I miss the days of single vision lenses. 


Robo56 said:


> I did the injections many years ago. It is basically a steroid and mild numbing mediation that goes into the epidural space in the area your having issue with in your spine to help decrease the swelling, The doctor nicked my spinal cord and I ended up with a CSF leak. If you have ever had that happen it is a nightmare. As long as I‘am progressing don’t want to do anything else.


I hope you are able to continue to get relief without the injections.  I can understand your aversion. 


I should try to get some sleep. Im currently on Facebook trying to make someone understand why I won’t take some of my classes through a third party online site. I don’t think she gets it.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It is cold today and at 62 now
> but tomorrow and rest of the week will return to 76
> 
> Yes
> I am a wimp when temps drop this low
> I am dressed for winter wrapped in a blanket



I have a couple of fluffy soft throws in our sitting rooms, but to be honest I very rarely use them as our house is quite warm generally.....solid stone built, cavity wall and roof insulation, fabulous central heating system and triple glazing.......our homes are built to keep heat in over here......lol......

But there is something cosy being covered in a blanky.......




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally getting to do a stop in today.  It seems to shiny squirrel syndrome has hit me today.  I have gotten my required work completed, but I can't seem to focus enough on my other tasked work.  Thank goodness it's not time sensitive.
> 
> I picked up my new glasses yesterday.  I wasn't sure about them at first, but I seem to have acclimated to them quite easily.  I got progressive lenses in them this time, and with my horrible prescription   There was definitely period to get used to them.  I can definitely read the smaller print things I need to read everyday much easier.  So I know it was time to get a new prescription.
> 
> 
> lol.  I might have taken you up on that offer on day 2 lol.
> I hope you pulled the pants out for your cooler weather.  I always sit with blankets in the fall/winter months.
> 
> Sounds like a nice evening out.
> 
> I hope you find the right class that will work for you.  Those purple shoes sound like they would be perfect!!!  Who doesn't love purple!!!!
> 
> Well, I should get this one thing done.  I have been working on it for over an hour  and I would like it done before I head home.
> Have a great evening everyone!!!!!!!!!!




Lovely night out thanks Pumpkin......

Hope you got your work done before setting off home.....yes, sometimes your brain just doesn`t cooperate when you`re trying to concentrate.




Robo56 said:


> Good Thursday evening everyone.
> 
> It is 11 days untill Halloween.
> 
> View attachment 712065
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac, I will try and remember to take some photos.
> 
> 
> Here are a couple cute photos of my niece and little J from Halloween pasts. This was 2021. They were Gandalf the Grey and Little Frodo Baggins.
> View attachment 712072
> 
> You can see the one ring around his neck.
> View attachment 712067
> 
> Morticia and Pubert Addams. I love this photo.
> View attachment 712070
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember seeing a picture of Zara Phillips husband. He had some work done on his nose and it looks so much better. I bet he breathes better now.
> 
> It is frightening the facial injuries that can be caused while playing those rough sports.
> 
> Which is the reason I don‘t want grandson playing rugby. I have voiced my concerns. Thats all I can do at this point and pray he does not get injured.
> 
> 
> I know our stores here now have all the leftover Halloween Decorations bunched to the side and Christmas is every where here now. They started with Halloween Decorations early so I guess the idea was to do the same with Christmas.
> 
> 
> I hope your trips go as planned and you have a good time.
> 
> 
> I really enjoy Halloween so much. Here if you are giving out candy you just turn your porch light on. I enjoy giving out candy.
> 
> I have always given out the big candy bars and the kids enjoy getting those.
> 
> My family likes to open the door and give out the candy bars.
> 
> We have a few more kids in our neighborhood now too. The ones that were littles when we moved here many moons ago are now grown, gone to college and moved away.
> 
> I know some people drive into out neighbor hood to Trick or Treat. I have never run out of candy bars yet…..LOL…now that I have said that I will this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow…..you are a woman on the move. Sounds like a full fun schedule. Let us know your take on MNSSHP this year. I have heard mixed reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lynne, I hope the Skeleton Pizzas work out. I have never made them before.
> 
> 
> Congratulations on getting your A in your photography class.
> 
> 
> 
> That is for sure cool weather in Orlando for October. That is coat wearing weather for Floridians…..LOL
> 
> I remember a few years ago being at Universal at the end of January and it was rainy and in the 50’s and I was freezing. That was with a 2 sweatshirts on a scarf and a hat….LOL.  I really missed my gloves.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow….you are the painting mom Queen for sure. Your family are so lucky to have you helping out. I know it means a lot to you to make sure they get off on the right foot in their new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been thinking about it again this week. I‘am thinking that hitting within the first 3 week window of HHN is turning out to be the a nice spot.
> 
> I need to look at dates for next year.
> 
> Hope you get your dental things worked out and your Misters eyes are healing well.
> 
> 
> 
> Been trying to collect things slowly for Halloween Party. Don’t want to be running around looking for ingredients to close to the party. I was able to order some fun baked goods for the party from Sam’s bakery today.
> 
> My back is feeling better everyday knock on wood. This event kinda of knocked me for a loop. My back had not gone out this bad in a long time.
> 
> I got the results of the CT and it was as suspected the issues were in the lower lumbar area. I had a bulging disc there and some narrowing do to the bad arthritis. Doc made some recommendations for some injections into my back.  I feel like the oral steroids are doing the job and do not want to do anything more invasive.
> 
> I did the injections many years ago. It is basically a steroid and mild numbing mediation that goes into the epidural space in the area your having issue with in your spine to help decrease the swelling, The doctor nicked my spinal cord and I ended up with a CSF leak. If you have ever had that happen it is a nightmare. As long as I‘am progressing don’t want to do anything else.
> 
> 
> I saw my little buddy little J today.  He is growing so fast.
> 
> 
> Not much else going on this evening.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful evening everyone.



I do remember those pictures from last year!!! So cute......

Yes, it`s not a sport you`d chose for loved ones. One of my Godsons played Rugby for University, we were all so glad when he voluntarily gave it up, he had the build and the speed but he met his now fiancee and thankfully he preferred her company to going to play rugby!! 

Glad your back is doing better, it is miserable being in that kind of pain. Those treatments work wonders.....when they work and no errors. I`m sorry that happened, yes anything non invasive would be my choice too. 







We did have a lovely night out last night. Ate far too much but food was so good as it always is from this place, I hadn`t planned on a dessert but they had made a special one, so couldn`t say no really. And the wine was flowing!!! Got in quite late so dragged myself up this morning to get showered and dressed before the decorators arrived. Last day!!! 

I really did want to sleep longer this morning. No naps today either. 

Rain has stopped but it looks just grey outside, strangely mild though for this time of year. 

Made bacon sandwiches and a huge pot of tea for breakfast.....lunch, maybe a grilled sandwich......high carb day. No idea for dinner yet, will think on it later.....

Have a great Friday


----------



## Lynne G

Friday it is.  And like to see that clear sky in the early mornings.  Clear and a bit windy, as threw out trash already.

House is a bit cool, so we do have throws, fluffy and comfy ones.  Have one around me as watching those shows that were made years ago, trying not to watch those infomercials that are prevalent in the wee hours for us wanting to watch something half interesting.

So a most happy Friday feeling homies.  Lazy one for me.  Yay!

And don’t blame you, Charade to take such a class.  Um why would want a third party site?  Nope.

And yay for Schumi getting house refreshed, and had me here with mention of bacon and tea.

Tea for me, lots of it with this cooler feeling house.  Will be warming up though, as turned the heater up some, as we all like it a bit cool in the overnight.

A good morning too.  Yay that 10 more days to Halloween.  We have the pumpkins ready to be carved.  We have the candy ready to hand out.  And I have my DH’s military winter jacket by the front door.  It’s keeps ya so warm, you can be sweaty in it when it’s cold out. But not quite that 10 day forecast to see what next  Monday’s weather will be.  But at least this following Sunday, has predicted overcast, and high of 65.  But like any forecast, may be right, may not be.  But we have had quite the difference in weather over the years.  From pleasantly just a bit cool at night, to snow, a few years ago, that had kids trick or treating days later.  So jackets in our front door closet range from lightweight ones to those baby it’s way too cold out temps ones.  So far, the lightweight ones have been used lately.  And will have mine on today.  62 the high temp,  with two degrees warmer than our low of 37 that was at 3 this morning.  Ooh but will be rocking those shades.  Should be a golden sunrise in another 2 hours.

Yeah, while can be that night owl, just can’t not be that early bird.  So yep, Mac, I’m up early today.


And yep,


----------



## macraven

I did not break any records for being an early riser this morning but here now

It is cold so I have my electric blanket on
it solves the problem for me

Wish it had a long cord so i could walk around with it

I used to live for fridays but every day is a “Friday “ for me

retirement works well for me

I am waiting for the temps to rise before i get out of bed this morning


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I did not break any records for being an early riser this morning but here now
> 
> It is cold so I have my electric blanket on
> it solves the problem for me
> 
> Wish it had a long cord so i could walk around with it
> 
> I used to live for fridays but every day is a “Friday “ for me
> 
> retirement works well for me
> 
> I am waiting for the temps to rise before i get out of bed this morning



Isn`t it just the best being a lady of leisure!!! 

Our decorators have commented what a lovely laid back lifestyle we have.....couldn`t disagree with them!!! Yes, everyday is like the weekend.....

Tom won`t let me have an electric blanket in the house, I told him they`re not like the one`s from the 1970s that were always catching fire.....but, no. 

Sun is out now and looks so much nicer. 





Sent Tom into the village to pick up a parcel that had been sent to the wrong address so had been returned to the Post Office. He came back with a very large piece of monkfish for dinner tonight. Fine by me, we both love fish of any kind, but monkfish is lovely, quite a meaty fish. Will make a lemon butter sauce with some crayfish through it and parmentier potatoes. Looking forward to that now as I had no idea what we would eat tonight, hadn`t brought anything out of the freezer. 

So, yes sun is shining, should be a nice weekend going forward.

Decorators have about another two hours and they`ll be done.....will be glad to see them finished. Shame we have to wait till Tuesday to get the flooring done, but it`ll be gorgeous I`m sure. 

More tea I think for the workmen and us too.......they said they`ll miss all the homebaking too......


----------



## schumigirl

Wooohoooooo....

Decorators all finished, cleaned up and have gone. We are thrilled with the results, everything looks so good. 

Now to just live with bare boards and stairs till Tuesday when we get all the flooring down. Booked them for end of January for our bedroom and master bathroom and one of the spare rooms that could be doing with a refresh. We were lucky to get them so early in the year as they are filling their diary already, but he got a cancellation today, so right time right place......

Happy Friday indeed......


----------



## schumigirl

Rained all night last night but seems to have stopped right now, although it’s still pitch black so have no idea what the morning will look like.

Went to bed early after watching Knives Out again, quite a good movie but a little confusing first time round…….maybe we should have paid attention more instead of chatting. Slept solidly till just after 6, so got up, made some tea and noticed I had a plethora of emails so replied to a few of them.

Breakfast not for a while, think it’ll be bacon with croissants or toast, lunch will be something light, then out to the newest Thai restaurant to have opened. It’s a tiny place apparently, so tiny we didn’t even know it had opened till this week.

Following Mac’s lead of sorting out closets today. Another clear out is due and hand some stuff into the Charity Shops. Going to be brutal this time…….or so I say!

But, not much going on today till tonight……..need to do some more dusting and polishing as the house has had a lot of dust with the decorating going on……did a load last night, but it’ll take a few days for that to settle down……not much I can do about that, it’ll settle down.

Isn’t our Janet home today??? Hope she’s had an amazing trip…….

Have a wonderful Saturday


----------



## Lynne G

Woot, a Saturday is here.  Repeat of yesterday’s weather, so that almost sunrise time in a beautiful blue sky.  Then the weekend will end with clouds and the chances of rain. So looking forward to a most perfect weather day, today, for later day in October.  

Was thankful, older one’s car just had normal expenses, so I guess it was a good call to delay trading it in, and buying a new car next year.  Since we had my car to find something to do, while we waited, we ended up at the closest outlet stores, and look the trees there are getting more colors, and always know we are close, when we see those towers. 


But today, we have some errands to run, and that’s it. Now? Enjoying some tea and have the largest tv watch. I actually don’t mind watching English football.  We are a soccer playing family, so we all enjoy watching some of that sport.  

Hope your Thai dinner is delicious. Schumi.  Hope your tea was lovely this morning.  

Super wonderful Saturday to all.  Yay, that Halloween fun   is now 9 days away.


----------



## schumigirl

Perfect Saturday afternoon……sun is shining, quite warm and we have a pineapple vodka colada to enjoy before we get ready to go out tonight……







Yes, we did venture back to the HRC in Orlando……..nice sized glass!! 

Going to walk into the village tonight to eat, then walk home too, it’s so mild, a little breezy but not too bad.

Watching a black and white Sherlock Holmes while we sip away…….


----------



## Charade67

Happy Saturday. I’m getting ready to attend another football game. Sold out crowd today. But first, tailgating. I hope they have something good to eat today. 
I’m bringing ear plugs today. I understand the need for crowd noise, but last week there was someone sitting a few rows behind me who had a high pitched, shrill scream. It hurt my ears.


----------



## macraven

Have a great time charade!

( take a water squirt gun with you and use it on obnoxious screamers)


----------



## Charade67

Great game. We won. The shrill screamer wasn’t there, but I was surrounded by cow bells.


----------



## macraven

Great your team won charade!
So do you still have ringing in your ears?

I am glad Lynne mentioned halloween is coming up later this month.
I will put bagged candy on my grocery list for Monday’s shopping 
We get tons of kids for trick or treating each year

Only a few families in our hoa has youngsters so it’s hoards of parents that drive their kids to our area

We have no issue with that as kids love to do trick and treating and I quite enjoy putting handfuls of candy in their bags!

Of course I buy more bags of candy than needed..


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Have a great time charade!
> 
> ( take a water squirt gun with you and use it on obnoxious screamers)



lol……


Charade67 said:


> Great game. We won. The shrill screamer wasn’t there, but I was surrounded by cow bells.



Glad you enjoyed the game and glad the screamer wasn’t there.



macraven said:


> Great your team won charade!
> So do you still have ringing in your ears?
> 
> I am glad Lynne mentioned halloween is coming up later this month.
> I will put bagged candy on my grocery list for Monday’s shopping
> We get tons of kids for trick or treating each year
> 
> Only a few families in our hoa has youngsters so it’s hoards of parents that drive their kids to our area
> 
> We have no issue with that as kids love to do trick and treating and I quite enjoy putting handfuls of candy in their bags!
> 
> Of course I buy more bags of candy than needed..



We just don’t get kids around here, too remote I guess but when we have organised events in the village its a very busy night!





Had a lovely evening last night. That little restaurant is wonderful, staff were lovely and it was a kind of open kitchen and you could see it was immaculately clean.

Food was excellent and we’ll definitely go back again.

Walked home and jackets were off as it was unbelievably mild for an evening in October here, very strange weather as we’re usually bundled up by now with warmer coats.

Looks another mild day out there today, windows are all open again. Will make the most of it while we can.

Today another lazy one, will catch up on ironing and do some baking……will have the bifold doors wide open as it will be a warm one. Tom thinks he and I should have a bbq tonight…..fine by me, we always have a winter bbq but have folks over for that, but just the two of us for an autumn bbq sounds quite nice……won’t be eating outside though! 

Texas Grand Prix tonight, not a favourite race of ours but might watch it tonight.

Have a lovely Sunday


----------



## Lynne G

Sunday it is.  And the rain will be coming by this afternoon.  But not much change in the temperatures.  Still seeing 62 the high, with it 51 out now.  Yesterday, no jacket needed.  It was gloriously sunny and almost warm.  Today, will probably wear my jacket.  

And our day of rest, though older one works.  So it’s a little one and me day.  Guess I’ll get the umbrella out.  Little one does not get moving until at least lunchtime.  I may go out and get some grocery shopping done about an hour from now.  Then it’s get that trash out to get rained on as it sits in the cans on the curb for early Monday morning pick up.  Will be hearing those cans rolling, along with ours, in the early evening tonight.  

Glad you found another good restaurant to enjoy, Schumi.  Nice to see a place with an open kitchen.  Good when places look clean.  I appreciate such.  

And so, some English football on the big screen soon enough, and tea and pancakes was the breakfast.  Still more tea for me, yay.  House is nice enough, but still like that throw on my lap.  Also made plenty of pancakes, so either kid can easily reheat if they want some.  Both are in that sleeping mode for at least two more hours.  Older one will be up first, as he does come by to say hello as he gets ready to go. Sometimes he’s hungry, sometimes he takes the food with him. 

Yay for Charade enjoying college football. Great to hear team won, and oh my cow bells. Yeah, I rarely watch college football, but when I do, the  crowds are very loud.  

Super Stupendous Sunday to all.  Serene one too.  Ah still the weekend.  And the one before this coming weekend being the last one before a Monday Halloween.  Good Mac getting candy this weekend, so will be ready.  Yep, we give to anyone coming to our door.  Though even with some cars arriving, we tend to have less than 20.  My brother, who lives about 10 minutes drive from me, routinely sees over 100 kids. I’ve been giving him my leftovers more than a few years.  Hehe, and while all are part time back at work, will be soon the time of year candy shows up in our break room. We only save a few that all want to eat.


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday morning Sans family.

8 days until Halloween





macraven said:


> I can understand not wanting the injections again!
> That is scary stuff nicking your spinal cord..
> 
> Hopefully you will heal and only take the oral meds
> 
> Prayers said for you Robbie


Thank you Mac for your prayers.




Lynne G said:


> Aww, great pictures, Robo. Thanks for sharing. Eek, what that needle did to your back. That is awful. Glad you are feeling better. And hope those oral medicine help with the pain without any more needles in your back.


Thank you Lynne So far so good.

Hope you tea is yummy and hot this morning.




Charade67 said:


> I hope you are able to continue to get relief without the injections. I can understand your aversion.


Thank you Charade. Hope you are doing well.




schumigirl said:


> Glad your back is doing better, it is miserable being in that kind of pain. Those treatments work wonders.....when they work and no errors. I`m sorry that happened, yes anything non invasive would be my choice too.


Thank you Carole. Yes, at this age and after that experience I will always try the least invasive option if available.



macraven said:


> I used to live for fridays but every day is a “Friday “ for me
> 
> retirement works well for me


Amen to that. It is wonderful being able to call your time your own for sure.



schumigirl said:


> Isn`t it just the best being a lady of leisure!!!


I agree, it is lovely being a lady of leisure. It is right up there with being a pool Diva…LOL

.


schumigirl said:


> we have a pineapple vodka colada to enjoy before we get ready to go out tonight……


Nice looking cocktails.

Sounds like you renovation project is moving along well.




Charade67 said:


> Happy Saturday. I’m getting ready to attend another football game. Sold out crowd today. But first, tailgating. I hope they have something good to eat today.
> I’m bringing ear plugs today. I understand the need for crowd noise, but last week there was someone sitting a few rows behind me who had a high pitched, shrill scream. It hurt my ears.


Sounds like a full game. There will be some cheering going on there for sure.


Sitting on the couch this morning looking at the leaves falling off the Ash tree. I knew with the few very cool mornings we had it would start the leaves falling in earnest for sure.

I read on social media that HHN was jam packed on Friday and Saturday. Also read that 2 stilt walking Scare Actors were knocked off their stilts in the Horrors of Halloween Scare Zone Yesterday evening at sometime. I hope they are both ok.

The weather has turned around here and it was 80 degrees yesterday and will be in the mid to upper 80’s for the rest of the weak. Talk about taking a spin on the weather wheel. This is unseasonably warn for this area this time of year.

There has not been any rain here to speak of in weeks so we are having drought conditions to the point that the Mississippi River is so low that the barges are having issues.

We went and watched grandsons Rugby game yesterday afternoon. He plays for his University. His game was at the University he attends. It is hard to watch such a rough sport.

His team won, but again it is rough to watch.



Here is a team photo. Grandson is second from the left of the guy in the dark blue long sleeve shirt.

Grandson and his team mates went out to a German Pub and restaurant way on the West side of town for a meal and to celebrate their victory as a team.

We met up with son, daughter in law, granddaughter and her hubby at a Pizza place that has the best pizza in town.  We had a nice meal and enjoyed visiting with everyone. They were all at the game too. Son and grandson in law tried to explain the rules of Rugby to me. Hubby had done some reading up on it and pretty much had it down.

Going to make some brunch in a little while. Going to see if hubby wants to take his Jaguar out for a nice long drive. Then I need to get up in my office and do some cleaning on my desk and finalize the menu for Halloween.

My dad had to be taken to the hospital on Friday. The Doc thinks he had a 24 hour bug. He is home and doing much better. He turned 86 Thursday and I had spoken to him on his birthday he was very cheerful. Spoke to him again last night and he sounded great.

He and my half sister may be coming into town this coming Sunday. So if they do there will be two more guests at the Halloween Party Monday. The more the merrier.


Need to get scootin. Have a wonderful Sunday everyone doing whatever it is that makes you happy.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Sunday morning Sans family.
> 
> 8 days until Halloween
> 
> View attachment 712747
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac for your prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lynne So far so good.
> 
> Hope you tea is yummy and hot this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Charade. Hope you are doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Carole. Yes, at this age and after that experience I will always try the least invasive option if available.
> 
> 
> Amen to that. It is wonderful being able to call your time your own for sure.
> 
> 
> I agree, it is lovely being a lady of leisure. It is right up there with being a pool Diva…LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Nice looking cocktails.
> 
> Sounds like you renovation project is moving along well.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a full game. There will be some cheering going on there for sure.
> 
> 
> Sitting on the couch this morning looking at the leaves falling off the Ash tree. I knew with the few very cool mornings we had it would start the leaves falling in earnest for sure.
> 
> I read on social media that HHN was jam packed on Friday and Saturday. Also read that 2 stilt walking Scare Actors were knocked off their stilts in the Horrors of Halloween Scare Zone Yesterday evening at sometime. I hope they are both ok.
> 
> The weather has turned around here and it was 80 degrees yesterday and will be in the mid to upper 80’s for the rest of the weak. Talk about taking a spin on the weather wheel. This is unseasonably warn for this area this time of year.
> 
> There has not been any rain here to speak of in weeks so we are having drought conditions to the point that the Mississippi River is so low that the barges are having issues.
> 
> We went and watched grandsons Rugby game yesterday afternoon. He plays for his University. His game was at the University he attends. It is hard to watch such a rough sport.
> 
> His team won, but again it is rough to watch.
> 
> View attachment 712748
> 
> Here is a team photo. Grandson is second from the left of the guy in the dark blue long sleeve shirt.
> 
> Grandson and his team mates went out to a German Pub and restaurant way on the West side of town for a meal and to celebrate their victory as a team.
> 
> We met up with son, daughter in law, granddaughter and her hubby at a Pizza place that has the best pizza in town.  We had a nice meal and enjoyed visiting with everyone. They were all at the game too. Son and grandson in law tried to explain the rules of Rugby to me. Hubby had done some reading up on it and pretty much had it down.
> 
> Going to make some brunch in a little while. Going to see if hubby wants to take his Jaguar out for a nice long drive. Then I need to get up in my office and do some cleaning on my desk and finalize the menu for Halloween.
> 
> My dad had to be taken to the hospital on Friday. The Doc thinks he had a 24 hour bug. He is home and doing much better. He turned 86 Thursday and I had spoken to him on his birthday he was very cheerful. Spoke to him again last night and he sounded great.
> 
> He and my half sister may be coming into town this coming Sunday. So if they do there will be two more guests at the Halloween Party Monday. The more the merrier.
> 
> 
> Need to get scootin. Have a wonderful Sunday everyone doing whatever it is that makes you happy.



Glad to hear your dad improved and is doing much better, such a worry for you, happy you were able to chat to him, hearing from them eases our worries at times.

Sounds like you have everything in hand for your party, I agree, the more the merrier at parties.

Glad your grandsons team won, but agree, it’s a hard watch.

Yes, hope the SA are ok. That’s the zone I was quite scared in as it was just completely engulfed with people, I lost Tom and couldn’t move at one point. In all my years of visiting for HHN I’ve never experienced that before.

Have a lovely week……




What a lazy day again……..ended up not BBQing as the rain started and forgot to stop till about an hour ago. Torrential at times and we had some lightning out to sea, quite spectacular.

So, griddled the food I had brought out inside and had a kind of picnic dinner tonight just the two of us. Little bits and pieces, made some potato salad and a mixed salad.

Watching the Austin F1 GP right now, then I think it’ll be an early night.

Yearly eye check up tomorrow and some shopping to get from several places, some a bit of a drive. But, we have all day to do it.

Going to make us a hot chocolate before bed tonight…….hope we have marshmallows…….


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, heard lots of fireworks.  Seems World Series coming to the City.  And a hehe, if you have to google, police greased all the posts, light posts and other this afternoon.  We have to have that parade down the City street soon. 

Robo, good to hear dad is okay.  Worrying at his age when sick.  Great for grandson’s team to win.  Nice to go out with family for good pizza.  I wish we had a very good pizza place near us.  We generally have decent ones.  But lately, none are what we like. 

Thinking of soup and sandwiches for dinner.  Made burgers for lunch.  Eh, guess it’s late enough for dinner to start.


----------



## agavegirl1

Checked in to Portofino today at 11AM and, surprisingly, a room in our category was ready for immediate occupancy.  We decided to head over to activate our annual passes and check out a few things.  We are here for 7 nights and 8 days.  Woo Hoo!


----------



## schumigirl

agavegirl1 said:


> Checked in to Portofino today at 11AM and, surprisingly, a room in our category was ready for immediate occupancy.  We decided to head over to activate our annual passes and check out a few things.  We are here for 7 nights and 8 days.  Woo Hoo!



Fabulous!

Hope you have a lovely stay at PB!




Still so mild here, windows open wide all night, very unusual for us and to be much milder again today than what we’re used to this time of year.

Will be out early this morning for yearly eye test, always love how they try to convince you to get contact lenses…….never in a trillion years! I’m quite happy to pop on a pair of glasses when I need to.

So, lighter jacket needed again today as it is a little damp feeling outside. Have a few places to visit hopefully we’ll get through the list quickly.

Brought out some pulled pork for dinner, made bbq sauce last night and will do some spicy sweet potato wedges for me, Tom will have regular spicy wedges. Breakfast is just toast with some home made lemon curd, not made by me though, although I do keep meaning to make some.

Time for tea…….



.​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah that drizzling rain is still around. And should be out of here by shortly after sunrise.  Then all those clouds around and the damp from the rain, not even going to see 60 degrees the high.  52.  Definitely jacket for me.  

Tea, yep, and up that early hour.  Was oddly up before the alarm, though usually I am.  I still set an alarm, as there are times I do need to hear it to arise.  So lots of tea I see this morning.  

Marvelous Monday to all.  Yay!  Next Monday is the spooky one.  7 for Robo’s countdowns.  Woot!


----------



## schumigirl

Wow.....where is everyone?? I`m talking to myself........ 

Got a clean bill of health with the eye test.....never enjoy the air blowing into your eyes......but, has to be done. 

Got all our shopping we needed, then home and I had put a load of whites in the machines before we left......looked at the machine as it had finished by the time we got home and there sitting as I looked through the glass on the door.....a lovely purple microfibre cloth Tom uses for drying off the car........aaarghhh!!! 

Thankfully it had been washed so often there was no colour left to stain anything......lucky escape! All my whites were still super white. 

Enjoyed dinner, definitely starting to get to be time for winter warming dishes for dinner. Although we`re still milder than usual, little cooler today than it has been. Window cleaners were all wrapped up and they usually just wear tee shirts. 

Looking forward to wooden flooring and carpet going down tomorrow. 

An early night tonight again I think......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I blinked and it was Monday morning and headed into work 

I was hoping to pop in here over the weekend, but it seems to flew by!  

I started back working at Homesense ( Homegoods as you US peeps know it ) again and getting back into the swing of working the extra shifts has thrown me a little bit.  But after tonight, I should be able to get a better handle on things again.  With the rising costs of everything with inflation, and wanting to do a big family trip as well as dh's brother getting married across the country next year (probably) those are 2 HEFTY trips to pay for.  So a couple extra shifts will help offset the cost a little.  Our travel budget was getting hit by inflation and rising costs - so back to work for the winter I go!  It will help keep me busy and make these long cold winter months pass faster.  

It's cooler here now.  Still getting a higher than normal day temps so we won't be seeing much snow yet - but I know south of us got a blast that is currently melting away.  I actually had to put socks on over the weekend in the house.  My feet were just too cold wearing my flip flops - even with the heating/furnace on.  But I'm a happy girl as I still haven't pulled out the coats - I can still get away with just a heavy sweater on my way out the door - and none of the white stuff yet.  But it's coming.  We can definitely feel the shift in the air.  


Robo56 said:


> Going to make some brunch in a little while. Going to see if hubby wants to take his Jaguar out for a nice long drive. Then I need to get up in my office and do some cleaning on my desk and finalize the menu for Halloween.
> 
> My dad had to be taken to the hospital on Friday. The Doc thinks he had a 24 hour bug. He is home and doing much better. He turned 86 Thursday and I had spoken to him on his birthday he was very cheerful. Spoke to him again last night and he sounded great.
> 
> He and my half sister may be coming into town this coming Sunday. So if they do there will be two more guests at the Halloween Party Monday. The more the merrier.


Sounds like the perfect way to spend a day!  I hope you had a great time.  
It's great to hear your dad is recovering.  It is always a worry when they get sick.  


agavegirl1 said:


> Checked in to Portofino today at 11AM and, surprisingly, a room in our category was ready for immediate occupancy. We decided to head over to activate our annual passes and check out a few things. We are here for 7 nights and 8 days. Woo Hoo!


Yay!!!!!!!!!!


schumigirl said:


> So, lighter jacket needed again today as it is a little damp feeling outside. Have a few places to visit hopefully we’ll get through the list quickly.
> 
> Brought out some pulled pork for dinner, made bbq sauce last night and will do some spicy sweet potato wedges for me, Tom will have regular spicy wedges. Breakfast is just toast with some home made lemon curd, not made by me though, although I do keep meaning to make some.


I hope your stops were quick!  You gave me an idea for a meal for one night.  I will be heading to our local little meat shop to pick up a piece of pork to do that with!  That will be a good meal for the fam to complete on a night when I'm working.  Toss it into the crock pot over my lunch break...they can finish it up  
I must say - I LOVED your Saturday cocktails that is my type of cocktail!


Lynne G said:


> Ah that drizzling rain is still around. And should be out of here by shortly after sunrise. Then all those clouds around and the damp from the rain, not even going to see 60 degrees the high. 52. Definitely jacket for me.


Pull that jacket closed and zipped up!!!!  

Well, I should get going.  I gotta put on the HR hat today for a new employee.  So  much fun 

Have a great afternoon everyone!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> Got a clean bill of health with the eye test.....never enjoy the air blowing into your eyes......but, has to be done.


I hate that part too!!!!

At my last appointment - they had a new machine that didn't need to do such a huge blast of air.  It was just a light flutter.  As someone who has EXTREMELY sensitive eyes to things like that, I was very glad they had this fancy dancy new probably very $$$$ machine to do that!  

It's good that your eyes are healthy!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I blinked and it was Monday morning and headed into work
> 
> I was hoping to pop in here over the weekend, but it seems to flew by!
> 
> I started back working at Homesense ( Homegoods as you US peeps know it ) again and getting back into the swing of working the extra shifts has thrown me a little bit.  But after tonight, I should be able to get a better handle on things again.  With the rising costs of everything with inflation, and wanting to do a big family trip as well as dh's brother getting married across the country next year (probably) those are 2 HEFTY trips to pay for.  So a couple extra shifts will help offset the cost a little.  Our travel budget was getting hit by inflation and rising costs - so back to work for the winter I go!  It will help keep me busy and make these long cold winter months pass faster.
> 
> It's cooler here now.  Still getting a higher than normal day temps so we won't be seeing much snow yet - but I know south of us got a blast that is currently melting away.  I actually had to put socks on over the weekend in the house.  My feet were just too cold wearing my flip flops - even with the heating/furnace on.  But I'm a happy girl as I still haven't pulled out the coats - I can still get away with just a heavy sweater on my way out the door - and none of the white stuff yet.  But it's coming.  We can definitely feel the shift in the air.
> 
> Sounds like the perfect way to spend a day!  I hope you had a great time.
> It's great to hear your dad is recovering.  It is always a worry when they get sick.
> 
> Yay!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hope your stops were quick!  You gave me an idea for a meal for one night.  I will be heading to our local little meat shop to pick up a piece of pork to do that with!  That will be a good meal for the fam to complete on a night when I'm working.  Toss it into the crock pot over my lunch break...they can finish it up
> I must say - I LOVED your Saturday cocktails that is my type of cocktail!
> 
> Pull that jacket closed and zipped up!!!!
> 
> Well, I should get going.  I gotta put on the HR hat today for a new employee.  So  much fun
> 
> Have a great afternoon everyone!!!!




yes, it will help the winter pass quicker if you`re busy. I`ve never heard of that store in the US. 

Pulled pork is a classic and so easy. I cook the pork in full fat coke, herbs and spices in the slow cookers.....not sure it gives it added flavour, but certainly is as tender and full of flavour. 

Weather is changing here too....definitely cooler temps coming, although not tomorrow.....we have to get warmish temps and sunshine.....not bad for October. 





Pumpkin1172 said:


> I hate that part too!!!!
> 
> At my last appointment - they had a new machine that didn't need to do such a huge blast of air.  It was just a light flutter.  As someone who has EXTREMELY sensitive eyes to things like that, I was very glad they had this fancy dancy new probably very $$$$ machine to do that!
> 
> It's good that your eyes are healthy!



This was supposed to be a "flutter" too.....felt like a hurricane to my eyes....lol.....wasn`t too bad really. They do have an extra machine now that gives a more indepth image of inside your eye and it was quite spectacular to see. 

Another year till my next one now....yes, it is a relief to know they`re healthy as both parents had glaucoma, mum has it milder though.


----------



## keishashadow

hey all, it’s been sunny & hovering between 70 & 75 degrees the last few days = I’ve been playing hookie.  Tomorrow might be another goodie.  I’ll take all I can get after hearing the winter predictions for our area.

robbie - oh, lots to consider re the back injections.  I’ve heard the same advice several times.  Traction and PT has fixed me up each go-round well enough, knock on wood.  Hope you can slip thru with lesser intervention And soon be back in fine form



Pumpkin1172 said:


> They were painted dark yucky colors that took 3 coats of paint to cover  We also got the main floor painted


ugh.  Did u consider using KILZ.  It’s awful stinky but, does the trick. Have even used it over printed wallpaper that was so adhered in a rental I was afraid we’d peel off the plaster or discover lead paint underneath.  Surprisingly, worked well.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I got progressive lenses in them this time, and with my horrible prescription  There was definitely period to get used to them. I can definitely read the smaller print things I need to read everyday much easier. So I know it was time to get a new prescription.


Good for you.  I’ve tried several times and failed.  had a few bouts of vertigo over the years.  The feeling when I’d turn my head with the progressives produced the same sickening feeling.  Won’t mention i fell off a few curbs & missed steps


schumigirl said:


> Tom won`t let me have an electric blanket in the house, I told him they`re not like the one`s from the 1970s that were always catching fire.....but, no.


They give me the willies.  I’m more of a big fluffy throw person.


schumigirl said:


> Wow.....where is everyone?? I`m talking to myself


Some of my best conversations have been with myself


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> hey all, it’s been sunny & hovering between 70 & 75 degrees the last few days = I’ve been playing hookie.  Tomorrow might be another goodie.  I’ll take all I can get after hearing the winter predictions for our area.
> 
> robbie - oh, lots to consider re the back injections.  I’ve heard the same advice several times.  Traction and PT has fixed me up each go-round well enough, knock on wood.  Hope you can slip thru with lesser intervention And soon be back in fine form
> 
> 
> ugh.  Did u consider using KILZ.  It’s awful stinky but, does the trick. Have even used it over printed wallpaper that was so adhered in a rental I was afraid we’d peel off the plaster or discover lead paint underneath.  Surprisingly, worked well.
> 
> Good for you.  I’ve tried several times and failed.  had a few bouts of vertigo over the years.  The feeling when I’d turn my head with the progressives produced the same sickening feeling.  Won’t mention i fell off a few curbs & missed steps
> 
> They give me the willies.  I’m more of a big fluffy throw person.
> 
> Some of my best conversations have been with myself



Sounds like a couple of us are having unseasonally mild weather....doesn`t bode well for the winter. 

Yes, talking to one`s self can be preferable to talking to some folks for sure!! As long as I don`t start arguing with me it`s fine.......lol......






Another mild and sunny day for us here, mid to low 60`s and again, so mild.....

Waiting in today for the flooring guys coming.......it`s quite sad I`m so excited for this to get done today. Told Tom the pictures in the hallway, staircase and landings are all being changed.....family pictures I`ll keep or move somewhere else, but time for a change. Need to go get new lighting fixtures too.....always love a spending spree!! 

Everything else in the hallway is staying though, they`re quite new. 

So, it`s a waiting game today.......will do some baking, we have an abundance of rosemary, so will bake some bread for lunch and see what other stuff I have to make. Chicken casserole in white wine and rosemary cream sauce tonight.....lunch will be a BLTA....minus the avocado for Tom. 

Another pot of tea I think, third of the day and it`s not even 9am! 











Have a lovely Tuesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes Taco Tuesday is here.  Day Mac can enjoy that Taco Bell food, and no cooking a meal today. 

Weather, ooh so foggy out, news saying be careful driving out there.  Thankfully, not until tomorrow is a commuting day. Ooh, guess weather is practicing being spooky. And yay, 70 the high temp.  Much better than that 52 and dreary feeling Monday.  Yeah guess kinda fitting weather  for a Monday.  Hoping for the kids, next Monday is just like today.

Agavegirl, hope you are having some fabulous fun at the Dark Side.  Yay, for room ready when arrived yesterday morning. 

Nice tea is plenty, and Schumi getting new floors today.  And enjoying some nice weather too. Good to hear vision and eyes, still no issues. Yeah, don’t like that wind in eye test either. 

Woot! Keisha was here.  Glad you are getting some warmer weather.  Hope all are doing well. 

Pumpkin, nice to be helping out.  And have kitchen smelling good.  Hope no snow for you for some time.  Though we have seen snow this time of year in the recent past. Yeah, Winter is coming.

And so, tea for me, peeking out the window in this pre dawn time, seeing if I see the headless horseman, or some HHN creatures.  Eh, mostly only hear traffic, though time of day, not very busy yet. 

Good Taco Tuesday morning to all.  Have a most Terrific Tuesday, enjoying a taco or two.


----------



## keishashadow

had my 2nd cuppa out on deck just now, enjoying what the weather guru on the tube dramatically called our last 70 degree day of the month…Double-take time, it is October 25th.  Film at 11 pm.   

Lynne. Congrats to the phillies.  It was funny on last trip. Several people, when asking where we lived, congratulated us on our BB team being in the playoffs. 

since the Pirates haven’t achieved even a winning season as long as my youngest DS has been alive, I’m going with they must’ve been sleeping in geography class.

Naturally, will root-root-root for that (non) home team, since in the same state.  Good luck.


schumigirl said:


> Another pot of tea I think, third of the day and it`s not even 9am!



You’ve gotten more done before 9 am than i plan on doing all day.  Haven’t given dinner a whisper of a thought.  It will come to me if I thimk hard enough.  Otherwise, will close my eyes & reach into the deep freeze and see what I grab.  Freezer piñata time, ole…my version of taco tuesday.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's that taco Tuesday Feeling!!!!!  

Woke up to snow accumulating on the grass and my car   It won't be staying for sure...but ugh.  Pulled the jacket out of the closet, and grabbed my mitts that I had stashed in the car (as I HATE touching a cold steering wheel) and wiped off the car before I started driving to work.  Oh well, it was a fantastic fall here, and I know I embraced all the warm days we had.



schumigirl said:


> This was supposed to be a "flutter" too.....felt like a hurricane to my eyes....lol.....wasn`t too bad really. They do have an extra machine now that gives a more indepth image of inside your eye and it was quite spectacular to see.
> 
> Another year till my next one now....yes, it is a relief to know they`re healthy as both parents had glaucoma, mum has it milder though.


Hurricane  It is still uncomfortable.  I will say this office I went to, it was much easier to do that test than others I have visited.  Glaucoma is definitely something we need to watch for!


keishashadow said:


> Good for you. I’ve tried several times and failed. had a few bouts of vertigo over the years. The feeling when I’d turn my head with the progressives produced the same sickening feeling. Won’t mention i fell off a few curbs & missed steps


I will catch something out of the corner of my eye every now and then - mostly at the second job when I'm racing around trying to do something for a customer and something looks like it's falling off a shelf!  I will be ordering another " cheap" online pair as well - I think I will need to wear them for travelling.  I have adapted to these exceptionally well.  I also think it might have to do with the fact I have worn my glasses full time for years now.  I had contacts years ago - but when money was tight and I ran out of contacts, I never got fitted again.  It was something I cut out, and never bought again.  I am seriously thinking about Lasik - even though I would still need readers - but at least when I wake up in the middle of the night I could see - or when we do water things I would be able to see as well.  It sucks having bad vision.  


schumigirl said:


> So, it`s a waiting game today.......will do some baking, we have an abundance of rosemary, so will bake some bread for lunch and see what other stuff I have to make. Chicken casserole in white wine and rosemary cream sauce tonight.....lunch will be a BLTA....minus the avocado for Tom.
> 
> Another pot of tea I think, third of the day and it`s not even 9am!





Lynne G said:


> And so, tea for me, peeking out the window in this pre dawn time, seeing if I see the headless horseman, or some HHN creatures. Eh, mostly only hear traffic, though time of day, not very busy yet.


Enjoy your tea!  Hopefully no HHN creatures wandering around 

Well, I should get started on the paper shuffle.  I sure could use another tea.  My cup seems to have a hole in the bottom today lol.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Quick hello. Classes started again yesterday, so I will be AWOL at least until i figure out how bad the course load is. One of my classes requires 7 essays and a research paper


----------



## Realfoodfans

Good luck with your lesson planning Charade.  Organisation most important.

Snow! Pumpkin it is a good while since we’ve had decent snow here.  When young (yes a long time ago) we had some real snowed in winters.  A lot here worried about energy prices so milder weather would be preferable.  

Still unusually warm here.  Nice as the grandchildren are off for half term.   Kev got the lawns cut today as we are off to Chatsworth for a few days in the morning.  I had hoped we might get chance to paint the newly finished utility but will be better when the children are back at school.  Got babycare of youngest grand baby 2/3 days next week so will get it painted eventually.  DIL flights are all Orlando at the moment.  Quick turn around but little one seems to be getting used to her being away.

Health problems have got me back on Keto/Pioppi way of eating.  Not easy doing different meals when we’re all together but I’m on a roll to try and take my part in keeping healthy.  So all meals planned and prepped for us two over the next 5 days.  Caravan fridge and freezer loaded up.

No Taco  Tuesday for us!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> had my 2nd cuppa out on deck just now, enjoying what the weather guru on the tube dramatically called our last 70 degree day of the month…Double-take time, it is October 25th.  Film at 11 pm.
> 
> Lynne. Congrats to the phillies.  It was funny on last trip. Several people, when asking where we lived, congratulated us on our BB team being in the playoffs.
> 
> since the Pirates haven’t achieved even a winning season as long as my youngest DS has been alive, I’m going with they must’ve been sleeping in geography class.
> 
> Naturally, will root-root-root for that (non) home team, since in the same state.  Good luck.
> 
> 
> You’ve gotten more done before 9 am than i plan on doing all day.  Haven’t given dinner a whisper of a thought.  It will come to me if I thimk hard enough.  Otherwise, will close my eyes & reach into the deep freeze and see what I grab.  Freezer piñata time, ole…my version of taco tuesday.



lol.....Dipping into the freezer works well Janet.....wouldn`t be without my freezers! 

Anything other than Taco Tuesday for us.....bleurgh.......and yes, I did have a busy day! 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's that taco Tuesday Feeling!!!!!
> 
> Woke up to snow accumulating on the grass and my car   It won't be staying for sure...but ugh.  Pulled the jacket out of the closet, and grabbed my mitts that I had stashed in the car (as I HATE touching a cold steering wheel) and wiped off the car before I started driving to work.  Oh well, it was a fantastic fall here, and I know I embraced all the warm days we had.
> 
> 
> Hurricane  It is still uncomfortable.  I will say this office I went to, it was much easier to do that test than others I have visited.  Glaucoma is definitely something we need to watch for!
> 
> I will catch something out of the corner of my eye every now and then - mostly at the second job when I'm racing around trying to do something for a customer and something looks like it's falling off a shelf!  I will be ordering another " cheap" online pair as well - I think I will need to wear them for travelling.  I have adapted to these exceptionally well.  I also think it might have to do with the fact I have worn my glasses full time for years now.  I had contacts years ago - but when money was tight and I ran out of contacts, I never got fitted again.  It was something I cut out, and never bought again.  I am seriously thinking about Lasik - even though I would still need readers - but at least when I wake up in the middle of the night I could see - or when we do water things I would be able to see as well.  It sucks having bad vision.
> 
> View attachment 713566
> 
> Enjoy your tea!  Hopefully no HHN creatures wandering around
> 
> Well, I should get started on the paper shuffle.  I sure could use another tea.  My cup seems to have a hole in the bottom today lol.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!!




Hope you had some more tea Pumpkin.......nothing like a good cup of char! 

Yes, when glaucoma is in the family, it certainly needs watching. I`m lucky so far there are no signs at all of it....my dad was young when his started. 

Can`t even think about snow yet!!! Hope it`s not around for long and you get some nicer weather again....although I`ve just been reminded it`s November next week.....how did that happen!!! 





Charade67 said:


> Quick hello. Classes started again yesterday, so I will be AWOL at least until i figure out how bad the course load is. One of my classes requires 7 essays and a research paper



Pop in when you can Charade.....hope you can find a way to enjoy it somehow. 






I am over the moon with the new flooring and the stairs look wonderful with a dark grey carpet all the way up on the landings too....looks beautiful. And other rooms done look just as good too. I was worried the comfy chairs in the hall would look odd as they are quite light, but works lovely. Tom`s relieved we`re not changing them!

Down side us our room lets it down now when you stand on the top landing with all new carpets......but we`ll remedy that in January when we redo the whole room with new bed (that`ll be fun) and new everything else. Couldn`t get the decorators till then. 

But, sitting pretty for tonight, very happy with the finished product.

Chicken in rosemary was delicious tonight, overcooked the roast carrots a little, so popped some portobello mushrooms on the griddle instead, carrots went in the bin. 

Tonight will be some tv, and wandering into the hallway and up the stairs to admire it all......nothing like having a fresh look in your home. 

Time for tea and an apple and blackberry turnover I baked today.....maybe not perfect to look at, but they taste gorgeous! 

Happy Tuesday evening.....


----------



## keishashadow

Tried new recipe with an intriguing chicken marinade of honey mustard salad dressing, teriyaki sauce & hot sauce.   I switched up proportions and added some soy sauce. Mr proclaimed it a keeper.  Easy peasy, yea!



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Woke up to snow accumulating on the grass and my car


Oh, it is far too early for that yuck


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am seriously thinking about Lasik - even though I would still need readers - but at least when I wake up in the middle of the night I could see - or when we do water things I would be able to see as well. It sucks having bad vision.


DiL has awful vision, high 7+.  Had it done in both eyes.  Needed a quick enhancement shortly thereafter & all was well
Still not 20-20 but, she’s thrilled with results.  

Was told will need another round in a few years as eyes start to change in 40s


Realfoodfans said:


> Health problems have got me back on Keto/Pioppi way of eating. Not easy doing different meals when we’re all together but I’m on a roll to try and take my part in keeping healthy.


Sorry, sounds like you have it in hand tho!


schumigirl said:


> am over the moon with the new flooring and the stairs look wonderful with a dark grey carpet all the way up on the landings too....looks beautiful.


Sounds lovely!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Tried new recipe with an intriguing chicken marinade of honey mustard salad dressing, teriyaki sauce & hot sauce.   I switched up proportions and added some soy sauce. Mr proclaimed it a keeper.  Easy peasy, yea!
> 
> 
> Oh, it is far too early for that yuck
> 
> DiL has awful vision, high 7+.  Had it done in both eyes.  Needed a quick enhancement shortly thereafter & all was well
> Still not 20-20 but, she’s thrilled with results.
> 
> Was told will need another round in a few years as eyes start to change in 40s
> 
> Sorry, sounds like you have it in hand tho!
> 
> Sounds lovely!



Love the sound of that marinade Janet! Would never have thought to use salad dressing as part of a sauce to cook with, sounds good. We like teriyaki sauce mixed with spicy plum sauce, always add some more spice but it`s a nice mix, sometimes add Szechuan too........there`s so many ways to mix up marinades, we`re spoiled for choice! 






Love that new flooring smell througout the house! 

A bit breezy this morning so think it`ll be jacket time today for sure, but going to warmer than yesterday, almost 70F......in late October!!! We`ll take that but need a good hard frost to kill off all the bugs going around. 

Got our first Book group of the winter this morning, we`ve lost a couple of members as they wanted night times only, but that didn`t suit the majority, so sadly they said they couldn`t keep coming along. There`s still 8 of us which is nice. And it`s nice to just get together again too. 

Toast again for breakfast, grilled Brie, turkey and cranberry sandwiches and no idea for dinner tonight, will have a think once I`ve had breakfast. Unless we go out for lunch which will change any plans.

And hopefully have a final clear up of the dust that`s been caused by getting flooring put down. 










Have a wonderful Wednesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, always when a new sauce concoction is declared a winner, Keisha.  

Ah, pleasant new house refresh smells, yay for Schumi being mostly done with redecorating.  

Charade, good luck with this semester.  

Ah and what is today?


Hehe, camel testing out his costume, but still here to wish all that most happiest of Wednesdays, with this being the last Wednesday in October.  Yep, a hump of a day this is, as we are now mid week, with that ever loving Friday feeling now 2 days away.  

And ooh that fog was still very thick this morning.  Very dark drive, and thank you to tow truck blocking the lane, so had to wait til traffic passed before could go around.  But quick enough commute.  And warm again, as already 64 degrees with close to 70 this afternoon.  Though those cloudy conditions will last all day.  No matter, still took my sunglasses, and hoping to rock them on my lunchtime walk.  

Good morning all.  Wednesday.


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh still foggy:


But hey, camel says still pumpkin time:


----------



## macraven

Well it’s now Wednesday and just after midnight

Mr Mac and I went to Taco Bell as it was Tuesday.
( and we stuffed our faces tonight)

When we want junk food, it’s the place to go to.

We made it back home before the storms hit our area.

RFF, I am glad to see you posting
You have been missed

I did not know of your health problems and do hope the next five days helps your body get safe and healthy soon!
I am not familiar with Keto but will google it
I hope the change of diet makes your body feel better.

It is no fun when the body goes out of whack and you feel bad
Do hope you see progress in the next Five days
and feel an improvement!

There are things I love to eat that end up creating havoc for me
So i can understand a diet change can make you feel better soon

how old is your little  grand ?
bet she is precious 

went out to eat dinner at Taco Bell last night
Typical Tuesday meal 
Getting back into our Tuesdays
Some how i did not click on send when i wrote this last night.


----------



## schumigirl

More storms mac?? Your area is being hit recently.....it`ll pick up, your weather is always amazing. 




Enjoyed the book group back up and running, I think it works well with just 8 of us, we`ll see....none of us really want to ask anyone else to join as we all kind of gel. 

Didn`t go out for lunch, so had grilled sandwiches and made spicy chicken kebabs with spicy couscous and salad tonight. It is still so mild here for us, 6.30pm in the last week in October and it`s almost 70F.........windows open all day and no heating on......ideal!! 

Day in tomorrow, have groceries coming and a man coming to pick up a case of wine.....they sent the wrong mix.....so we have to keep four for the inconvenience and they`ll take away the other 12. Not a bad deal. 

Tonight, time for tea and ginger cupcakes with buttercream frosting.......very healthy I`m told   ....but they`re so good!!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Thanks Mac.  Glad you enjoyed your Taco night.   Keto and Pioppi are both low carb so not easy for someone who likes to cook and bake.  It worked for me previously but this is a different problem - with my heart.  Waiting for further investigation. 

Littlest grand baby is a boy.  Such a cutie.  This is the one we never thought would happen as my son and DIL had been together 17 years before he came along.  They are wonderful parents.  The two we live with absolutely love it when he comes to stay - he thinks they are hilarious!


We are at Chatsworth now and had a beautiful warm day.  Amazing colours in the parkland and very busy around the stately home as they prepare for fireworks this weekend, Christmas markets starting next week and the Christmas decorated house also begins in a few weeks.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally getting to do a hump day stop in! 

I am so glad it's hump day - Friday is on the horizon.  Probably a half day as we are heading back to the city again to help the kids move into their house.  We will be bringing dumb and dumber with us too, so they can be back with their mom and dad lol.  Dh commented last night that we will probably miss them when they do home.  And he is right.  We will miss them.  They have been really good for us - besides the fact that as soon as we sit down, they are immediately in our personal space - we don't really even know they are around.  They just hang out with us.  



Charade67 said:


> Quick hello. Classes started again yesterday, so I will be AWOL at least until i figure out how bad the course load is. One of my classes requires 7 essays and a research paper


I hope the next semester is smooth sailing and goes quickly for you.  


Realfoodfans said:


> Health problems have got me back on Keto/Pioppi way of eating. Not easy doing different meals when we’re all together but I’m on a roll to try and take my part in keeping healthy. So all meals planned and prepped for us two over the next 5 days. Caravan fridge and freezer loaded up.


I have not heard of Pioppi.  I hope that you find success in them.  That is NOT easy.  Enjoy your time in the caravan (rv) I know we do love to do that as well.  The picture of the little one   Such a cutie!!!!


schumigirl said:


> I am over the moon with the new flooring and the stairs look wonderful with a dark grey carpet all the way up on the landings too....looks beautiful. And other rooms done look just as good too. I was worried the comfy chairs in the hall would look odd as they are quite light, but works lovely. Tom`s relieved we`re not changing them!


Love the smell of new things!!!  It's great you love the changes that were made!


keishashadow said:


> Tried new recipe with an intriguing chicken marinade of honey mustard salad dressing, teriyaki sauce & hot sauce.


Yum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


schumigirl said:


> Got our first Book group of the winter this morning, we`ve lost a couple of members as they wanted night times only, but that didn`t suit the majority, so sadly they said they couldn`t keep coming along. There`s still 8 of us which is nice. And it`s nice to just get together again too.


That sounds like a nice little group to get together and chat!  


Lynne G said:


> And ooh that fog was still very thick this morning. Very dark drive, and thank you to tow truck blocking the lane, so had to wait til traffic passed before could go around. But quick enough commute. And warm again, as already 64 degrees with close to 70 this afternoon. Though those cloudy conditions will last all day. No matter, still took my sunglasses, and hoping to rock them on my lunchtime walk.


I hope you were able to walk over lunch.  Much too cool here now without bundling up for long walks outside now.  I'll pass.  I don't do cold very well.  


macraven said:


> went out to eat dinner at Taco Bell last night
> Typical Tuesday meal
> Getting back into our Tuesdays
> Some how i did not click on send when i wrote this last night.


That sounds like something that I may or may not have done a time or two   

Well, I should go rustle up some papers to shuffle around.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## macraven

I quite enjoy reading and viewing the family pictures all are sharing.
Cute Kids!!!

Yup had some storms fall thru last night and again right now.
Keeps our temps lower

Did get quite a bit of rain during last night and more to come in a few hours

I was having a peace full day until I received a call at 2 today from the dental surgery group that they had a cancellation and did I want to fill it

Only took me a new york minute to say yes
Called at 2 and in the dental chair at 2:45
Had a root canal and should be in 4 weeks I can have a crown done with my family dentist.

Woot.. looking forward to that and be able to eat things I have missed.


----------



## keishashadow

Running all day.  

Ever expect a day to be truly horrific and wind up being thrilled it just turned out horrible? Guess you need to file that under the lessor of all evilsand be glad everyone is still vertical.

Well needed  over camel’s costume.


----------



## macraven

I can relate..


I bet your tomorrow will be just opposite of your “today”


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally getting to do a hump day stop in!
> 
> I am so glad it's hump day - Friday is on the horizon.  Probably a half day as we are heading back to the city again to help the kids move into their house.  We will be bringing dumb and dumber with us too, so they can be back with their mom and dad lol.  Dh commented last night that we will probably miss them when they do home.  And he is right.  We will miss them.  They have been really good for us - besides the fact that as soon as we sit down, they are immediately in our personal space - we don't really even know they are around.  They just hang out with us.
> 
> 
> I hope the next semester is smooth sailing and goes quickly for you.
> 
> I have not heard of Pioppi.  I hope that you find success in them.  That is NOT easy.  Enjoy your time in the caravan (rv) I know we do love to do that as well.  The picture of the little one   Such a cutie!!!!
> 
> Love the smell of new things!!!  It's great you love the changes that were made!
> 
> Yum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That sounds like a nice little group to get together and chat!
> 
> I hope you were able to walk over lunch.  Much too cool here now without bundling up for long walks outside now.  I'll pass.  I don't do cold very well.
> 
> That sounds like something that I may or may not have done a time or two
> 
> Well, I should go rustle up some papers to shuffle around.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!




You have a busy weekend ahead, hope their move goes smoothly with no issues and hope they love their new home!! 

I don`t do it often, but when I look after one of my friend`s dogs Poppy, I do kind of miss her when she`s gone......not in the mornings though when it`s cold wet and miserable......lol......I doubt we`ll ever have a dog! 

Yes, it`s a nice little group, we all get on well and the book chat is about half of our meeting, the rest is a good old chin wag.....always nice. 

Yes, when it gets too cold, walking outside is not for me either. I`m a hot house plant person, not a cold one. 




macraven said:


> I quite enjoy reading and viewing the family pictures all are sharing.
> Cute Kids!!!
> 
> Yup had some storms fall thru last night and again right now.
> Keeps our temps lower
> 
> Did get quite a bit of rain during last night and more to come in a few hours
> 
> I was having a peace full day until I received a call at 2 today from the dental surgery group that they had a cancellation and did I want to fill it
> 
> Only took me a new york minute to say yes
> Called at 2 and in the dental chair at 2:45
> Had a root canal and should be in 4 weeks I can have a crown done with my family dentist.
> 
> Woot.. looking forward to that and be able to eat things I have missed.




Wow, not much notice at all, but I know you`re glad to have the procedure starting again. Yes, being able to eat anything you like again is something to celebrate!!! 

We`ve had a lot of rain too over this last few weeks.....





keishashadow said:


> Running all day.
> 
> Ever expect a day to be truly horrific and wind up being thrilled it just turned out horrible? Guess you need to file that under the lessor of all evilsand be glad everyone is still vertical.








Another night with windows open and the duvet was pushed to the bottom of the bed as it was just so mild. Won`t say warm, but it`s certainly mild. 

Grocery delivery today, some store cupboard ingredients mainly and large household items, butcher delivery coming too and no txt to say the wine is being picked up yet. So, we`ll have a day in and do some more cleaning as there`s still some dust around and just a general catch up on little jobs that need to be done. 

Chicken in pepper sauce for dinner tonight, griddled large mushrooms and Tom wants chips (fries) but I`ll do parmentier potatoes for me, he`ll probably just say he`ll have them too when I start making dinner. 

Will also do some baking as I`m in today, and maybe not much else after the cleaning is done. 

First croissants and tea, will think about Thirsty Thursday later tonight......



















Happy Thursday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, what a day makes in the weather department.  Clear skies.  The sun has returned. Well, sunrise still an hour and half away.  But nice to see a very dark sky with stars, not clouds.  Cool, as barely getting over 60 degrees the high.  And may be a bad hair day.  Saying 18 mph gusts.  But hey, rocking those shades in bright sun, for my lunchtime walk? Yep!   

And time to refill that tea mug again.  So a thirsty Thursday for me.  

Hope all have a terrific Thirsty Thursday, and yay for Keisha posting staying alive. Hehe saw a sign that said if zombies were chasing us, I’d trip you.  Ha, if ever?   Eh, only zombies I ever want to see are fake ones.   LoL to a sign like that.

Yeah, early risers couple.  Glad DH has the same schedule as me, Though when the kids were young, he was the morning detail.  Ah, cannot wait for that Friday feeling.  Starting next week, decided to have a three day weekend for over a month.  Yep, lazy Fridays loading to start next week.  And thanks to a holiday one next month being in there too, to keep that lazy Friday being off going even longer.  As if the holiday coming up is not already fully decorating the stores.  No, not our Thanksgiving one.  

Morning all.


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

Up early to book my May Southwest flights. Prices went up, no surprise there, but paid with points anyway. Glad nonstops were available. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> Up early to book my May Southwest flights. Prices went up, no surprise there, but paid with points anyway. Glad nonstops were available. Have a great day everyone!



Glad you got flights sorted Aurora.....nice you could use points!! And non stop, excellent....hope you have a great day too....




Weird day today with the weather, warm but dark and cloudy. Supposed to be raining this morning, but never appeared I`m glad to say, but it`s looked like it all day. 

Got the house cleaned again, did all the bathrooms and all the floors, even did some of the inside windows. There`s too many to do on the one day, but the window cleaner was here this week, so it shows up any little mark on the inside. And even managed some TR which I didn`t expect to be able to do. 

Didn`t get any baking done though, I run out of time.

Pepper sauce is made, chicken has been in the slow cooker all day and last minute mushrooms will be griddled, some carrots in the slow cooker too. Then a lazy night ahead for us with some phone calls to make. 

Booked our meals out for Christmas Eve and Boxing Night in Scotland, will be at my sister`s on Christmas Day, all booked into our favourite hotel for that stay. 

Pot of tea time......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's Thirsty Thursday - with me drinking my tea    lol

We have another chinook coming in.  Which is great with the warmer winds...but boy it is WINDY!!!!!!  Not my idea of a nice day...but...it's keeping that s-word away - until at least next week it will be coming  Oh well, that's what I get for living in Santa Land!

Worked my shift last night - that will be the last one until later next week.  So I finally have a little breather to catch up on a few things.  I need to do my floors tonight and wash some laundry before we head to the city tomorrow to help the kids.  Not much resting for me!  But the kids have the movers moving the heavy stuff today.  So we will be left with the boxes.  So I'll help set up the house with dd or take our grandaughter out so dd can get some things done on her own.  Whatever they need us for...we are there!



macraven said:


> I was having a peace full day until I received a call at 2 today from the dental surgery group that they had a cancellation and did I want to fill it


It's great you were able to get it done!!!!  It will be great when you can eat all the things you want again!


Lynne G said:


> Ah, cannot wait for that Friday feeling. Starting next week, decided to have a three day weekend for over a month. Yep, lazy Fridays loading to start next week. And thanks to a holiday one next month being in there too, to keep that lazy Friday being off going even longer. As if the holiday coming up is not already fully decorating the stores. No, not our Thanksgiving one.


That is awesome!!!!  Enjoy those three day weekends!!!!


AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> Up early to book my May Southwest flights. Prices went up, no surprise there, but paid with points anyway. Glad nonstops were available. Have a great day everyone!


Yay for getting the flights booked - especially the direct flights 


schumigirl said:


> Got the house cleaned again, did all the bathrooms and all the floors, even did some of the inside windows. There`s too many to do on the one day, but the window cleaner was here this week, so it shows up any little mark on the inside. And even managed some TR which I didn`t expect to be able to do.
> 
> Didn`t get any baking done though, I run out of time.
> 
> Pepper sauce is made, chicken has been in the slow cooker all day and last minute mushrooms will be griddled, some carrots in the slow cooker too.


It feels good to get that cleaning done - especially the windows! 

Your chicken sounds very yummy!!!!!!  With all the cooking I do, I have trouble using my slow cooker of all things!!!!  What is supposed to be the easiest - turns alllllllllllllll my meat into shoe leather!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It's discouraging.  I do take any slow cooker recipe and use it in the instant pot...and I have a perfect meal.  Like seriously - how does that happen   It drives me nuts!!!!!

Alright...I should probably start shuffling some of these papers.  Gotta love being the "paper wench"...and I say that with pride!!!!!!  When you work with all men and live with all men - you tend to be a little " rough around the edges"  at times lol.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's Thirsty Thursday - with me drinking my tea    lol
> 
> We have another chinook coming in.  Which is great with the warmer winds...but boy it is WINDY!!!!!!  Not my idea of a nice day...but...it's keeping that s-word away - until at least next week it will be coming  Oh well, that's what I get for living in Santa Land!
> 
> Worked my shift last night - that will be the last one until later next week.  So I finally have a little breather to catch up on a few things.  I need to do my floors tonight and wash some laundry before we head to the city tomorrow to help the kids.  Not much resting for me!  But the kids have the movers moving the heavy stuff today.  So we will be left with the boxes.  So I'll help set up the house with dd or take our grandaughter out so dd can get some things done on her own.  Whatever they need us for...we are there!
> 
> 
> It's great you were able to get it done!!!!  It will be great when you can eat all the things you want again!
> 
> That is awesome!!!!  Enjoy those three day weekends!!!!
> 
> Yay for getting the flights booked - especially the direct flights
> 
> It feels good to get that cleaning done - especially the windows!
> 
> Your chicken sounds very yummy!!!!!!  With all the cooking I do, I have trouble using my slow cooker of all things!!!!  What is supposed to be the easiest - turns alllllllllllllll my meat into shoe leather!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It's discouraging.  I do take any slow cooker recipe and use it in the instant pot...and I have a perfect meal.  Like seriously - how does that happen   It drives me nuts!!!!!
> 
> Alright...I should probably start shuffling some of these papers.  Gotta love being the "paper wench"...and I say that with pride!!!!!!  When you work with all men and live with all men - you tend to be a little " rough around the edges"  at times lol.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!!



Really?? I find the slow cooker cooks meat of any kind till it`s melting....never have I had anything turn out tough. I wonder why you`ve found that.....I`m curious what you`re doing for that to happen.....lol......

Sounds like you have a busy weekend ahead, your daughter will be so glad of your help whatever it may be. 






Dinner was gorgeous....chicken soft and full of flavour, home made pepper sauce, carrots and mushrooms.....chicken breasts were bigger than I realised so we`re full to bursting. Won`t eat anything else tonight. 

Starting our new book tonight, not sure what I think of it yet, will give it a chance though. 

Our clocks go back in the UK this weekend, I like gaining an hour!!


----------



## macraven

The dental surgery I had yesterday went fine!
All went smooth.
I had sedation and out for one hour and felt decent rest of that day.

so today stopped by my dentist office to get an appointment to start the next procedure and have the molar crowned.

The first available opening for the new crown work is February 2023
My dentist is completely booked up until then
I am stunned …. 4 months to wait?

I did ask to be on the list that I am available anytime if spur of the moment an opening would pop up.
It’s always a possibility.


I am tired of soup, applesauce, and all soft foods
No way I want to wait for the crowns to be done.

There are great dentists in my area and there are some duds so I will tough it out and hope my dentist has some cancellations I can snag any time this year

Our weather is still warm for the daytime and rain is gone out of my area.
Yes, Mr Mac still has the ac set up but it’s not running much at all today.

I have an electric blanket on my bed which I turn on each night so I can sleep well.

(He is good for his bed with a sheet and soft blanket and I have my electric blanket on at level 8.)

This month has gone by quickly for me.
Had to believe it will soon be November.

The year has gone fast for me. 

Hope all are doing good !


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> The dental surgery I had yesterday went fine!
> All went smooth.
> I had sedation and out for one hour and felt decent rest of that day.
> 
> so today stopped by my dentist office to get an appointment to start the next procedure and have the molar crowned.
> 
> The first available opening for the new crown work is February 2023
> My dentist is completely booked up until then
> I am stunned …. 4 months to wait?
> 
> I did ask to be on the list that I am available anytime if spur of the moment an opening would pop up.
> It’s always a possibility.
> 
> 
> I am tired of soup, applesauce, and all soft foods
> No way I want to wait for the crowns to be done.
> 
> There are great dentists in my area and there are some duds so I will tough it out and hope my dentist has some cancellations I can snag any time this year
> 
> Our weather is still warm for the daytime and rain is gone out of my area.
> Yes, Mr Mac still has the ac set up but it’s not running much at all today.
> 
> I have an electric blanket on my bed which I turn on each night so I can sleep well.
> 
> (He is good for his bed with a sheet and soft blanket and I have my electric blanket on at level 8.)
> 
> This month has gone by quickly for me.
> Had to believe it will soon be November.
> 
> The year has gone fast for me.
> 
> Hope all are doing good !



It does seem like a long wait mac, hopefully you`ll get a cancellation and can get sorted a little earlier. I think it`s the same over here, I had to cancel my check up due to being delayed by Hurricane Ian, expected it to be next year but got an appointment the week after next which wasn`t so bad. 

But, I agree, the year has flown past so quickly! It`s November on Tuesday!!









Breezy this morning but supposed to get rain later although it`s still unbelievably mild for the time of year. 

Going to have my once or twice a year egg this morning, farmer dropped a fresh batch off last night, so doing Eggs Benedict this morning for us before we head out to look for some new light fittings for all newly decorated areas. And feels like I`m going back to the 1970`s, but they are threatening power cuts in the New Year, probably won`t happen, but going to stock up on regular candles just in case. Although Tom says I have a million Yankee Candles that would light us up for a year.....lol.....maybe not. 

And I have some ideas for Christmas presents, so might pick something up today, I did make a start in Florida though.

Haven`t thought about lunch or dinner yet, will see when I get back today and what we fancy later, might have pizza......will keep breadmaking till tomorrow, my rosemary in the garden never really stops growing so we have it in abundance, glad we both like rosemary in dishes. 



















Have a wonderful Friday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  It’s finally a Friday.  And the last one in October.  Yay, time is flying by.  

Ooh time change this weekend for Schumi.  Yep, nice to get that hour back.  Though I am hoping our government passes that we stay with daylight savings. I think I’d rather stay with standard, but not having to adjust time because of saving daylight when we had never done it before, would be fine with me.  Our time change is next weekend.  

Ack, Mac that is way too long to wait for finishing with your crown.  Hopefully, get another cancellation you can fill in for, in the next week or two.  Sending good thoughts that happens.  

Weather for us. Clear, but that high weather system is staying just far enough North, so the clouds will fill the air to make it a cool and overcast Friday. 43 degrees out now.  But no rain in those clouds, they are just going to hang around.  And a woot, as high weather system comes back around by tomorrow night, and a gloriously sunny Saturday will grace us.  But jackets.  Cool end to thiis week.  And while saying some rain to fall on the trick or treaters, now saying rain may be delayed to make those tacos soggy instead.  

But woot, even though high temps today and the weekend are hanging in the 50’s, I hope forecast is right, as 72 degrees predicted the high next Saturday.  Hehe, even with 64 the high yesterday, little one was in shorts.  Said not quite ready to put them away yet. Was like how nice is that to be warm enough for shorts at the end of October.  Though may see her in pants today.  I surely will be.  

So a most Fabulous Friday to all.  And a most perfect lazy wonderful weekend.  Fall fun hopefully in there this weekend to all too.  And hope Agavegirl is having a fabulous time with the HHN haunts this weekend.  

Woot a Friday.


----------



## Robo56

Good Friday morning everyone 

It is 4 days until Halloween.






schumigirl said:


> Glad to hear your dad improved and is doing much better, such a worry for you, happy you were able to chat to him, hearing from them eases our worries at times.
> 
> Sounds like you have everything in hand for your party, I agree, the more the merrier at parties.
> 
> Glad your grandsons team won, but agree, it’s a hard watch.
> 
> Yes, hope the SA are ok. That’s the zone I was quite scared in as it was just completely engulfed with people, I lost Tom and couldn’t move at one point. In all my years of visiting for HHN I’ve never experienced that before.
> 
> Have a lovely week……
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a lazy day again……..ended up not BBQing as the rain started and forgot to stop till about an hour ago. Torrential at times and we had some lightning out to sea, quite spectacular.
> 
> So, griddled the food I had brought out inside and had a kind of picnic dinner tonight just the two of us. Little bits and pieces, made some potato salad and a mixed salad.
> 
> Watching the Austin F1 GP right now, then I think it’ll be an early night.
> 
> Yearly eye check up tomorrow and some shopping to get from several places, some a bit of a drive. But, we have all day to do it.
> 
> Going to make us a hot chocolate before bed tonight…….hope we have marshmallows…….


Thanks Carole. Hope all is well with everyone in your family.

Dad and half sister are still coming for a visit.

Grandson has a game at Western Kentucky tomorrow.

Sounds like a nice grilled dinner.






Lynne G said:


> Robo, good to hear dad is okay. Worrying at his age when sick. Great for grandson’s team to win. Nice to go out with family for good pizza. I wish we had a very good pizza place near us. We generally have decent ones. But lately, none are what we like.


We have a few nice pizza places around here to choose from. Hubby likes the thin crust at the place we ate at last Saturday.


Got a clean bill of health with the eye test.....never enjoy the air blowing into your eyes......but, has to be done.

That test is like Dr Dooms. You know it is going to happen you just don’t know when. I’am not a fan, but know it is necessary.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> I started back working at Homesense ( Homegoods as you US peeps know it ) again and getting back into the swing of working the extra shifts has thrown me a little bit. But after tonight, I should be able to get a better handle on things again.


Homegoods is one of my favorite stores for decorations.



keishashadow said:


> robbie - oh, lots to consider re the back injections. I’ve heard the same advice several times. Traction and PT has fixed me up each go-round well enough, knock on wood. Hope you can slip thru with lesser intervention And soon be back in fine form



Back is still tender, but doing well thank you. Seems like everyone who has back issues has treatments that work well for them when
they have a flare up. Glad to hear you have a combo that works for you.


Quick hello. Classes started again yesterday, so I will be AWOL at least until i figure out how bad the course load is. One of my classes requires 7 essays and a research paper 

Hang in there Charade. It will be over before you know it and you will be glad you did it.





Realfoodfans said:


> Health problems have got me back on Keto/Pioppi way of eating. Not easy doing different meals when we’re all together but I’m on a roll to try and take my part in keeping healthy. So all meals planned and prepped for us two over the next 5 days. Caravan fridge and freezer loaded u


Hope you start to feel better soon.





schumigirl said:


> I am over the moon with the new flooring and the stairs look wonderful with a dark grey carpet all the way up on the landings too....looks beautiful. And other rooms done look just as good too. I was worried the comfy chairs in the hall would look odd as they are quite light, but works lovely. Tom`s relieved we`re not changing them!


Great to hear your flooring worked out well.




Realfoodfans said:


> Littlest grand baby is a boy. Such a cutie. This is the one we never thought would happen as my son and DIL had been together 17 years before he came along. They are wonderful parents. The two we live with absolutely love it when he comes to stay - he thinks they are hilarious!


What a cute little fellow.




macraven said:


> Only took me a new york minute to say yes
> Called at 2 and in the dental chair at 2:45
> Had a root canal and should be in 4 weeks I can have a crown done with my family dentist.


Mac hope all your dental work gets done for you soon.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Worked my shift last night - that will be the last one until later next week. So I finally have a little breather to catch up on a few things. I need to do my floors tonight and wash some laundry before we head to the city tomorrow to help the kids. Not much resting for me! But the kids have the movers moving the heavy stuff today. So we will be left with the boxes. So I'll help set up the house with dd or take our grandaughter out so dd can get some things done on her own. Whatever they need us for...we are there!


So nice of you and your hubby to help your kids move into their house.

Going to have my once or twice a year egg this morning, farmer dropped a fresh batch off last night, so doing Eggs Benedict

That’s my favorite breakfast. Don’t have it very often, but it is delicious.


Lynne hope your tea is hot and delicious this morning.




schumigirl said:


> And I have some ideas for Christmas presents, so might pick something up today, I did make a start in Florida though.



I started shopping presents back in July when I was in Orlando. It is always nice to find some nice pieces on vacation.

 Macy’s has been having very nice sales on women’s fragrances, men’s cologne, jewelry, makeups etc. The sales lady said they are already doing Christmas sales early. So I have picked up a few things from them too.

Bad thing is found a purse I thought I needed at the Mall.

I have already wrapped some gifts for Christmas.

Not much going on here. Just having my morning coffee. Looking out the window.

The weather here has been so nice. So trying to get out and enjoy it.

I will get out tomorrow and pick up few more things needed for Halloween party. I ordered all the baked goods from two places.

My daughter in law asked me if I was going to make my creepy finger cookies. I will see if I can find the other two ingredients when I go out tomorrow.

I saw these little cherry Halloween pies online


People are so clever with the food ideas they come up with.


Lazy day today.



Have a wonderful Friday everyone.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Friday morning everyone
> 
> It is 4 days until Halloween.
> View attachment 714376
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Carole. Hope all is well with everyone in your family.
> 
> Dad and half sister are still coming for a visit.
> 
> Grandson has a game at Western Kentucky tomorrow.
> 
> Sounds like a nice grilled dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a few nice pizza places around here to choose from. Hubby likes the thin crust at the place we ate at last Saturday.
> 
> 
> Got a clean bill of health with the eye test.....never enjoy the air blowing into your eyes......but, has to be done.
> 
> That test is like Dr Dooms. You know it is going to happen you just don’t know when. I’am not a fan, but know it is necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homegoods is one of my favorite stores for decorations.
> 
> 
> 
> Back is still tender, but doing well thank you. Seems like everyone who has back issues has treatments that work well for them when
> they have a flare up. Glad to hear you have a combo that works for you.
> 
> 
> Quick hello. Classes started again yesterday, so I will be AWOL at least until i figure out how bad the course load is. One of my classes requires 7 essays and a research paper
> 
> Hang in there Charade. It will be over before you know it and you will be glad you did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you start to feel better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear your flooring worked out well.
> 
> 
> 
> What a cute little fellow.
> 
> 
> 
> Mac hope all your dental work gets done for you soon.
> 
> 
> 
> So nice of you and your hubby to help your kids move into their house.
> 
> Going to have my once or twice a year egg this morning, farmer dropped a fresh batch off last night, so doing Eggs Benedict
> 
> That’s my favorite breakfast. Don’t have it very often, but it is delicious.
> 
> 
> Lynne hope your tea is hot and delicious this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started shopping presents back in July when I was in Orlando. It is always nice to find some nice pieces on vacation.
> 
> Macy’s has been having very nice sales on women’s fragrances, men’s cologne, jewelry, makeups etc. The sales lady said they are already doing Christmas sales early. So I have picked up a few things from them too.
> 
> Bad thing is found a purse I thought I needed at the Mall.
> 
> I have already wrapped some gifts for Christmas.
> 
> Not much going on here. Just having my morning coffee. Looking out the window.
> 
> The weather here has been so nice. So trying to get out and enjoy it.
> 
> I will get out tomorrow and pick up few more things needed for Halloween party. I ordered all the baked goods from two places.
> 
> My daughter in law asked me if I was going to make my creepy finger cookies. I will see if I can find the other two ingredients when I go out tomorrow.
> 
> I saw these little cherry Halloween pies online
> View attachment 714381
> 
> People are so clever with the food ideas they come up with.
> 
> 
> Lazy day today.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday everyone.



Love the look of the cherry pies Robbie......anything cherry I`m there!! Yes, there are some very clever folks about.

Yes, we`re all doing good thanks.....hope your back is doing much better too! 

It`s nice to be a little organised for Christmas, I have wrapped a couple, and found five gifts I forgot I bought......lol....I think I hid them a little too well!! And it`s nice to be able to get out when the weather is nice. 

Hope you weekend goes well and you get all you need for your party. 






Man we had a lot of rain this morning....looked like a real winters day, this afternoon is like a summers day. Too breezy to sit outside but we stayed in the kitchen with the doors wide open and it was very pleasant. 

I did get new lighting fixtures, but I think the one for the downstairs hall is too small and looks lost, really thought it would be large enough. Other ones just don`t look right, so will take them back on Monday and try to find something else.

And ordered a couple of items for Etsy......never really looked there before but they have some wonderful things. I seem to have found a new hobby!!!!

Got some lamb mince so plan on making kofta kebabs tonight with spicy couscous again and a little salad. I have all the spices to mix with the lamb so it`ll be lovely. 

And a nice red wine to go with it


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's Fun Day Friday     Yahoooooooo!!!

It's been a week!  Thank goodness for a half day today.  Dh and I are meeting his brother who came into town for the weekend for lunch before we head to the city.  It's too bad they picked this weekend to visit   We won't get much time with them over the winter months.  It's harder for them to visit in the winter.  Weather plays such a huge part of that!
But at least we get to spend a little bit of time and get in a good chin waggle.  

I have the dogs all packed up and ready to go.  We will miss dumb and dumber!  They have been good company for us - and dh is sad that they are going home.  I am past the point of wanting a full-time pet again.  We want and do too much travelling now to have one without having to worry about making arrangements for a dog while we are gone.  And in all honesty, I don't think I could make that decision again to old age hits.  My heart shattered into pieces when I had to make that decision.  I can't do it again.  But they will be welcome to come visit again anytime.  

I am ready to hit the road and see my sweet pea!!!!  I didn't get to see her much the other weekend when I was helping to paint.  So this weekend will be full of hugs, and time spent together!



schumigirl said:


> Really?? I find the slow cooker cooks meat of any kind till it`s melting....never have I had anything turn out tough. I wonder why you`ve found that.....I`m curious what you`re doing for that to happen.....lol.....


I have bought 3 different ones.  I use the low or warm setting...and it is still too hot.  I don't know, it just doesn't work for me.  I have basically given up on using one.  I do pull it out once in awhile.  I made chili in it on the weekend - which turned out great.  But to put a roast or chicken in it...it comes out dry dry dry!  


macraven said:


> The dental surgery I had yesterday went fine!
> All went smooth.
> I had sedation and out for one hour and felt decent rest of that day.


It's great to hear it went smoothly and you are recovering!  I hope you are able it completed before the 4 month time-frame.  Guess that means , it is a great dental practice!  


Robo56 said:


> Homegoods is one of my favorite stores for decorations.


Yes, I come home covered in glitter these days.  But I do love moving and creating displays with all the pretty things 


Robo56 said:


> Bad thing is found a purse I thought I needed at the Mall.
> 
> I have already wrapped some gifts for Christmas.


A woman can never have too many purses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I have barely even started shopping yet 


schumigirl said:


> And ordered a couple of items for Etsy......never really looked there before but they have some wonderful things. I seem to have found a new hobby!!!!


I love Etsy!!!!  It's amazing what you can find on there.  I recently bought a gag gift for my BIL's girlfriend.  I found some crocheted slippers that have male anatomy crocheted onto the top   I little vulgar - maybe, but they will sure get a belly laugh!!!!

Well, I should get started and shuffle these papers so I can get out of here before lunch

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's Fun Day Friday     Yahoooooooo!!!
> 
> It's been a week!  Thank goodness for a half day today.  Dh and I are meeting his brother who came into town for the weekend for lunch before we head to the city.  It's too bad they picked this weekend to visit   We won't get much time with them over the winter months.  It's harder for them to visit in the winter.  Weather plays such a huge part of that!
> But at least we get to spend a little bit of time and get in a good chin waggle.
> 
> I have the dogs all packed up and ready to go.  We will miss dumb and dumber!  They have been good company for us - and dh is sad that they are going home.  I am past the point of wanting a full-time pet again.  We want and do too much travelling now to have one without having to worry about making arrangements for a dog while we are gone.  And in all honesty, I don't think I could make that decision again to old age hits.  My heart shattered into pieces when I had to make that decision.  I can't do it again.  But they will be welcome to come visit again anytime.
> 
> I am ready to hit the road and see my sweet pea!!!!  I didn't get to see her much the other weekend when I was helping to paint.  So this weekend will be full of hugs, and time spent together!
> 
> 
> I have bought 3 different ones.  I use the low or warm setting...and it is still too hot.  I don't know, it just doesn't work for me.  I have basically given up on using one.  I do pull it out once in awhile.  I made chili in it on the weekend - which turned out great.  But to put a roast or chicken in it...it comes out dry dry dry!
> 
> It's great to hear it went smoothly and you are recovering!  I hope you are able it completed before the 4 month time-frame.  Guess that means , it is a great dental practice!
> 
> Yes, I come home covered in glitter these days.  But I do love moving and creating displays with all the pretty things
> 
> A woman can never have too many purses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I have barely even started shopping yet
> 
> I love Etsy!!!!  It's amazing what you can find on there.  I recently bought a gag gift for my BIL's girlfriend.  I found some crocheted slippers that have male anatomy crocheted onto the top   I little vulgar - maybe, but they will sure get a belly laugh!!!!
> 
> Well, I should get started and shuffle these papers so I can get out of here before lunch
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!



lol…..I don‘t know what to say with the slow cookers…..funnily enough I never do a joint of beef in the slow cookers, I prefer them done in the Aga or regular oven. But all other meats I vary how I cook them…..depends on the meal on the day I suppose.

I think I’m going to be Etsy’s newest fan!  My goodness you’re spoiled for choice and some beautiful things. Oh I love gag gifts…..we do all sorts for each other among friends…..love the weird things you can buy booby or naughty shaped……ice cube trays, baking trays……you can imagine…….lol……all in good clean fun!

Have a lovely weekend with your little grand……and yes, lots of hugs are in order. 




Kebabs were a big success. Moulded the meat on metal skewers and griddled, nice sides too.

Still milder than ever here, but not a complaint…..we’re enjoying it as it will change.

Thinking of doing a Potter marathon this weekend in honour of Robbie Coltrane….would be fun.

I love crisps…..or potato chips, but one of our stores has brought out a Christmas pudding flavour bag. Of course I had to try them…..Tom hates them, I find them weirdly nice for some reason, and I shouldn’t!! Wouldn‘t buy them again though……..

Always love a Friday night…….


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin I wish that was the case but it is not. 
The dentist is fully booked up for the straight 4 months out.
It was planned to have the crown done anytime the root canal was done.
 So until the next step is done, a continuing soft diet for food.

My dentist office only is open 4 days each week but he only works 3.5 days.

He is a keeper and well worth the wait.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Pumpkin I wish that was the case but it is not.
> The dentist is fully booked up for the straight 4 months out.
> It was planned to have the crown done anytime the root canal was done.
> So until the next step is done, a continuing soft diet for food.
> 
> My dentist office only is open 4 days each week but he only works 3.5 days.
> 
> He is a keeper and well worth the wait.



A good dentist is worth waiting for.

Mine has retired now, but his replacement I do like. But I think he’ll leave to do something more glamorous to be honest. I’m just getting used to him and he’ll leave.





Almost bedtime here, watching free practice for Mexican GP……dull.

Looking forward to bacon for breakfast……and we still have the windows open…..almost 60F at 10.30pm last week in October is unheard of…….


----------



## macraven

Bacon……
I’ll be there for breakfast!


----------



## Lynne G




----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Bacon……
> I’ll be there for breakfast!



You know you are always welcome........will set another place at the table in the morning, bacon for 3......






One of our friends might join us this morning, but she is Jewish so we don`t need to share the bacon.......lol.....she`s happy with everything else, she`s so slim and can eat her body weight in white buttery toast! Don`t know where she puts it.....







I planned to sleep late this morning, but didn`t happen, one of these days I will sleep till 9am! I wish...... supposed to be raining all morning, but dry right now although still pitch black so can`t see what the sky looks like yet.

Friend txt late last night saying she`s dropping in this morning for breakfast, always good to see her of course, she`s over this way for one reason or another.

A morning of some laundry and cleaning after breakfast once my friend leaves, will be out for a while this afternoon and so far have no plans for tonight at all.....everyone seems to be hibernating again. But, will remember to put clocks back tonight before we go to bed. Happy with the extra hour.....probably still be up early anyway!!


----------



## macraven

bacon is calling my name ‘


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh bacon.  I’m always late, as was sound asleep, as my early wake up is closer to now.  And hehe, Schumi gets to enjoy standard time tomorrow. So will be only four hours time difference for a week. 

I don’t think I picked up bacon, so probably none in my kitchen. Did make waffles for DH and I. They were tasty.

Ooh weather.  Hello high weather system from the North. As that sky cloud clearing was already done by mid evening last night, temp now is 38.  Yep, not quite freeze warnings, but close.  As such, that clear skies and cool hangs around all day, and so that clear sky will give us a golden sunrise in about an hour. Should be gorgeous. 

Moon was a sliver last night. So not much light from the sky, except the stars, and human lights in this pre dawn hours. 

Saturday morning it is.  Quiet enough, and cool out.  And very thankful  it’s the weekend.  Our plans?  May visit the outlets today or tomorrow, as have an online order I hope I can return to its brick and mortar store.  Last time, they said it was hit or miss, but I guess I was lucky and the return worked fine. Crossing fingers and toes that can return there this time.  I rarely have to return online orders, but this item is too small, even though I thought I picked the right size. If not, I’m sure I can mail it back. 

But as little one wants to join me in that outlet visit, we won’t get started until around lunchtime.  Hehe, and maybe some zoo trick or treating this weekend too. 

So a wish for all to have that super sized most relaxing Saturday.  Hey, and last one in October.  Oh my.  Hehe, spooky one too.


----------



## macraven

It’s Saturday!
and dead as a door knob here….

I think think it means everyone is busy today

I had plans to hit Publix for a few groceries but decided we will order food out for dinner.

Going to make it a pizza night

Will work on Sunday’s meal tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> It’s Saturday!
> and dead as a door knob here….
> 
> I think think it means everyone is busy today
> 
> I had plans to hit Publix for a few groceries but decided we will order food out for dinner.
> 
> Going to make it a pizza night
> 
> Will work on Sunday’s meal tomorrow.



Yep, no one here today…….pizza sounds good!! I’m doing chicken casserole tomorrow…..with all sorts of lovely ingredients, should be nice.

Bacon again tomorrow mac……will set for 3 again…..






Ended up being a busy day. My friend did join us for breakfast, ended up making her Eggs Benedict, she loved them. Rained all morning, then went to another friends birthday afternoon tea party……very rock and roll …..but she wanted her grandchildren there, so it was nice. She laid on a lovely feast, but we didn’t have much.

Headed off to buy a new mattress for one of the spare beds, got that ordered and it was an easy choice. Will go back in January for our new bed too I think, liked this place, very small and bespoke. 

Kyle joined us for dinner tonight and we got Indian takeout from a new place as our usual place has changed hands and not the same good reviews. Loved this new place, food was fresh and tasty and nice and spicy…..

Now watching the gorgeous Robert Downey Jr in the Sherlock Holmes movies……can’t abide Jude Law, but he’s watchable in these movies.

And made us up a couple of Hurricanes……we did want to use the glasses again……





Might stay up a little later as we gain an hour tonight……will be up even earlier tomorrow I imagine!! Going to try a have a good lie in though…..perfect Sunday morning.

Enjoyed our Saturday though….


----------



## macraven

I see the straws so guess this means you don’t guzzle the drink like I would


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I see the straws so guess this means you don’t guzzle the drink like I would



Well…….they’re quite thick straws…….so we do take in quite a big gulp fairly quickly……hence the reason we’re on our second Hurricane ….and those glasses are large and the drink is gorgeous…

You‘d like them…..


----------



## Charade67

A quick hello to everyone. I should be sleeping right now. I finished my work for week 1 today. Just 7 weeks left in the sub term.  I don't know what it is, but I have been feeling completely unmotivated this week.  I have zero enthusiasm for classes this sub term and don't want to do anything. Hopefully this feeling will pass or this will be a long 7 weeks. 

I saw someone mention etsy. I love that site. I have found things there I couldn't find anywhere else. I plan to order several t-shirts from etsy sellers before we go to Disneyland next year.  Also something to decorate my graduation cap.

It's almost 1:00. I am going to try to get some sleep. I am taking the day off from school work tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> A quick hello to everyone. I should be sleeping right now. I finished my work for week 1 today. Just 7 weeks left in the sub term.  I don't know what it is, but I have been feeling completely unmotivated this week.  I have zero enthusiasm for classes this sub term and don't want to do anything. Hopefully this feeling will pass or this will be a long 7 weeks.
> 
> I saw someone mention etsy. I love that site. I have found things there I couldn't find anywhere else. I plan to order several t-shirts from etsy sellers before we go to Disneyland next year.  Also something to decorate my graduation cap.
> 
> It's almost 1:00. I am going to try to get some sleep. I am taking the day off from school work tomorrow.



That was me that mentioned Etsy. 

I`m not really sure why I never looked there before.....I have definitely found a new way to spend money!! Yes, there are some delightful things there and original too. 

I wonder if you`re having a reaction to your mum`s passing. Losing a loved one can certainly cause a plethora of emotions to rise to the surface in different ways. Take some time when you need it. And enjoy your Sunday, hope you can relax and spend some time revitalising. 






I am loving this extra hour today! Slept amazingly well as always and got up usual time and managed to accomplish more before 9am than I sometimes do in a whole day....if it`s a lazy day of course  

Laundry done, dried, ironed and put away, cleaned the bifold doors on the inside, and they are large, washed all the wooden floors, made rosemary bread, put diced beef, red wine, stock, veg and herbs into the slow cooker and it`s simmering away nicely now and made us eggs benedict again....I`ve now had enough eggs to do me the next 6 months! 

Going to catch up with some friends today, emails too.........and going to enjoy how extra long this day feels.....might even fit in a nap. 
















Have a wonderful Sunday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Charade, it’s okay to have times when you are not up to being enthusiastic about taking classes.  At least you are that much closer to finishing with this sub term.  

Ooh we were below freezing last night.  Thankfully, above freezing with 35 degrees out now.  But enough sun will be seen, still  will see mid 60’s temp as the high this afternoon.  

And so lots of tea for me.  And day we get the trash cans to the curb and alarm already set.  But at least another day of rest, that appreciates not much other than some food shopping and wash is what the most other than needs to be done today. 

Scrambled eggs, toast and bacon was our breakfast this morning.  Well for DH and I. Kids are still not early risers.  But as older one works today, will see him up first. And a birthday for him this week, so taking Friday off to celebrate my first born kid.  

Super Serene Sunday to all.  And Mischief Night is tonight. Ooh will see some fun mischievous things tonight.  

Yep Monday is that spooky holiday day.  Our trick or treaters should just have an overcast and cool night. Rain that was first predicted to fall on Monday night, now will be much better chance on Tuesday late afternoon and evening.  So for Halloween, I’ll be in my jacket and maybe even a blanket as wait to see the neighbor kids dressed in some great costumes.


----------



## Charade67

Happy Sunday. It's a lazy one for me. We're going to watch the NASCAR race and probably some football. 
I had some encouragement today. I already got the grade for the essay I turned in yesterday. I got 100%. I guess I'm not as bad of a writer as I thought I was. 

I've started Christmas shopping. B has asked for mostly books and gift cards. I also bought her a pair of wireless ear buds.  I also ordered her bowling shoes for next semester, but these aren't a Christmas gift. 






schumigirl said:


> I wonder if you`re having a reaction to your mum`s passing. Losing a loved one can certainly cause a plethora of emotions to rise to the surface in different ways.


You are probably right about that. The last few weeks of the last sub term were very stressful.


schumigirl said:


> I am loving this extra hour today!


I think we move back next week. I am not looking forward to it getting dark around 5:00.



Lynne G said:


> Yep Monday is that spooky holiday day. Our trick or treaters should just have an overcast and cool night. Rain that was first predicted to fall on Monday night, now will be much better chance on Tuesday late afternoon and evening. So for Halloween, I’ll be in my jacket and maybe even a blanket as wait to see the neighbor kids dressed in some great costumes.



We finally remembered to buy some candy. I don't expect too many kids in our small neighborhood. We may get some rain tomorrow night.



It's race time.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Happy Sunday. It's a lazy one for me. We're going to watch the NASCAR race and probably some football.
> I had some encouragement today. I already got the grade for the essay I turned in yesterday. I got 100%. I guess I'm not as bad of a writer as I thought I was.
> 
> I've started Christmas shopping. B has asked for mostly books and gift cards. I also bought her a pair of wireless ear buds.  I also ordered her bowling shoes for next semester, but these aren't a Christmas gift.
> 
> View attachment 714902
> 
> 
> 
> You are probably right about that. The last few weeks of the last sub term were very stressful.
> 
> I think we move back next week. I am not looking forward to it getting dark around 5:00.
> 
> 
> 
> We finally remembered to buy some candy. I don't expect too many kids in our small neighborhood. We may get some rain tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> It's race time.



Love the bowling shoes!! And well done on the excellent score on your essay, you must be really pleased with that. 

You`ll get there with the enthusiasm, you`ve had a tough time recently and a lot going on with your studies on top. 






Today has been a long, but fun day. That extra hour really does make a difference, yes, darker earlier, but it would come around anyway. 

Had some friends pop over to visit us today, we sat on the sofas in the kitchen and sorted the world out....if only!! I thought they were going to stay for dinner as they kept commenting on how nice the beef aroma was. It really was. But, they went and then I made some dumplings to go with the casserole and it was a very filling and warming dish. Made a huge amount of beef so have some in the freezer for other times. 

Watching the Mexican F1 GP right now......hope it`s a good one. 

Think it might be starting to cool down compared the ultra mild temps we`ve had this month. Just a little bit different today. 

Think it`ll be an early night for us tonight.


----------



## macraven

Am I the only poster here that still watches the walking dead series?


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Am I the only poster here that still watches the walking dead series?



You may very well be, I mentioned to you last week, I thought it had finished long ago! I think I stopped watching when Negan came into it…….lol……

You certainly have been loyal to the show!


----------



## macraven

and I will miss it when it ends which is soon coming up


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> and I will miss it when it ends which is soon coming up



It`s finally ending?? I hope you get a better ending than Game of Thrones had......that was one of the most rushed and worst endings ever. 




I think it`s slowly getting cooler here, not surprised, it`s the last day of October today....Halloween of course. Time for the warmer jackets now I think.

Taking a light fitting back today that wasn`t quite suitable for the room I bought it for, will see if they have something else I like, if not we`ll go elsewhere, but I do like this little business. And maybe looking to change our built in closets in our bedroom....if I can get them changed before decorators come in January, might be cutting it fine now as these folks are always booked up. Will have a look.

Croissants for breakfast with some marmalade I think, no idea for lunch and dinner yet, far too early to think about it yet. Will decide after I`ve had some tea I think, my pot of tea is infusing as I type. 

Then no idea for the rest of the day, we don`t get kids up here for Halloween and no village party this year, so quite a quiet one for us. But, it`s just not huge over here to the same extent. I do give out bags of candy I`ve made up to certain kids though, friends kids and grands.....and yes, one for my husband too!!!!

But, we do always watch the original and the best.....1978 version of Halloween....it`s the only version worth watching really. Still scares the bejeesus out of me. 

Have a wonderful Monday































​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes,


And that pesky rain still try to wet those trick or treaters.  But at least still saying late in the evening.  And we do turn out our light at a reasonable time, around 8:30.  Though being a school night, early kids may be.  Though most years no one came after 7:30.  Most start by 5:30 or so.  At least will be close to 70 this afternoon.  Good, as pumpkins  to carve this afternoon.  And little one picked up quite large ones too.

So, Marvelous Monday and again, Woot!
 

   Halloween!


Final, hope Agavegirl is having that most fabulous time at the Dark Side.


----------



## schumigirl

Struggling to find proper lighting for some rooms and downstairs bathroom......got a few more places to try first. 

Fitted wardrobe place we wanted to use closes on Mondays.......typical! Will try again later in the week. 

Gorgeous and mild day again, got towels out on the line that`ll dry in no time at all.....loving this milder autumnal weather that is almost summer like. 

Off to make grilled brie, turkey and cranberry sandwiches for lunch......quite addicted to them now. And a large strong pot of tea......


----------



## Robo56

Happy Halloween Everyone.


----------



## Lynne G

And a very Happy Halloween to you, Robo.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Happy Halloween!!!!!

We made it back from the big city.  Kids are all moved in and mostly settled.  They moved into a smaller home - so there were decisions that needed to be made...still some boxes to go through and pick out what they want to keep or donate.  But for the most part...they are moved in.  

Enjoyed our time with our gd.  She didn't want us to go home...broke my heart to leave her   Thank goodness for video chatting now!  She is definitely growing toooo fast!  Dumb and Dumber were very happy to see their Mom & Dad.  They will have an adjustment period in the new house.  But I sure missed my little partners in crime last night when I was locked up the house and heading to bed.   There were no extra hugs and pets to give them...or fighting over the space on the bed for everyone to get into their own zones 

It is another surprisingly warm day here!  It's a brown halloween!!!!  THAT doesn't happen often!  It will be a beautiful night for them to go out trick or treating.  There will be no snowsuit wearing under the costumes this year!  I can't wait to see all the little ghosts and goblins come to the door!  I bought one box of treats for the trick or treaters - and one box for the household.  Dh and boys love their chocolate, so I always make sure there is enough for the trick or treaters. And yes - I hide it or else it gets eaten before halloween.  

Surprisingly there is that dreaded "s" word forecasted for later in the week.  BUT we did see the geese are still here yet - so I am hopeful we don't get much more than a skiff of it.  

@macraven  I believe @Sue M  watches that show yet.  

@Charade67  - Great mark!!!!  I hope you can find the motivation you have been missing.  

@schumigirl - I hope you find the perfect lights that you are looking for.  Dh is a sparky - so I have always been able to find what I was looking for.  He knew where to go, but sometimes it was a struggle - as it would be the obscure little store that would have what I was looking for.  I have my eye on a new closet organizer as well.  I am hoping next time we go to the city - there will be one in the truck box for dh to assemble.  

@Robo56  Happy Halloween to you as well!


Well, I should shuffle a few more papers.  Gotta love month end!

Have a spooky day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Happy Halloween Everyone.
> 
> View attachment 715164
> 
> View attachment 715165
> 
> View attachment 715166
> 
> View attachment 715167
> 
> View attachment 715168
> 
> View attachment 715169
> 
> View attachment 715170



Have a great evening Robbie……hope you have a lovely Halloween.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy Halloween!!!!!
> 
> We made it back from the big city.  Kids are all moved in and mostly settled.  They moved into a smaller home - so there were decisions that needed to be made...still some boxes to go through and pick out what they want to keep or donate.  But for the most part...they are moved in.
> 
> Enjoyed our time with our gd.  She didn't want us to go home...broke my heart to leave her   Thank goodness for video chatting now!  She is definitely growing toooo fast!  Dumb and Dumber were very happy to see their Mom & Dad.  They will have an adjustment period in the new house.  But I sure missed my little partners in crime last night when I was locked up the house and heading to bed.   There were no extra hugs and pets to give them...or fighting over the space on the bed for everyone to get into their own zones
> 
> It is another surprisingly warm day here!  It's a brown halloween!!!!  THAT doesn't happen often!  It will be a beautiful night for them to go out trick or treating.  There will be no snowsuit wearing under the costumes this year!  I can't wait to see all the little ghosts and goblins come to the door!  I bought one box of treats for the trick or treaters - and one box for the household.  Dh and boys love their chocolate, so I always make sure there is enough for the trick or treaters. And yes - I hide it or else it gets eaten before halloween.
> 
> Surprisingly there is that dreaded "s" word forecasted for later in the week.  BUT we did see the geese are still here yet - so I am hopeful we don't get much more than a skiff of it.
> 
> @macraven  I believe @Sue M  watches that show yet.
> 
> @Charade67  - Great mark!!!!  I hope you can find the motivation you have been missing.
> 
> @schumigirl - I hope you find the perfect lights that you are looking for.  Dh is a sparky - so I have always been able to find what I was looking for.  He knew where to go, but sometimes it was a struggle - as it would be the obscure little store that would have what I was looking for.  I have my eye on a new closet organizer as well.  I am hoping next time we go to the city - there will be one in the truck box for dh to assemble.
> 
> @Robo56  Happy Halloween to you as well!
> 
> 
> Well, I should shuffle a few more papers.  Gotta love month end!
> 
> Have a spooky day everyone!



Oh you’ll miss that little one for sure! Yes, thank goodness for FaceTime and similar…….glad they’re all moved in now.

And no snow is always a result!!! We’re the same Pumpkin, very mild for the time of year, although I think it‘s going to bite us soon…..

I always get our lights/lamps from the same place……independent place not a chain nor is it mass produced. But, he’s heading for retirement so he’s not replacing stock as he’s selling up. Wonderful little place that can get anything you want. I have a few other places to try though. I agree, it’s good to be in the know for golden nugget places. 

Enjoy tonight too….





Ended up going down to one of the pubs in our village that was having a non Halloween dinner service tonight……I was so surprised how busy they were! Restaurant was packed, so we sat in the bar and had some food there, you can get bar style food or order off the restaurant menu too.

We both had Surf and Turf, filet and shrimp for me and Scallops for Tom and the dishes were lovely. Walked back home and it is still so mild……rain due overnight but should be dry for tomorrow.

Starting to look for places to replace all our bedroom fitted closets……I again, thought that would be easy, but too many choices and we need to narrow down the options. And don’t want a company to fit them till mid February when decorating will be done and new bed arrives……all about timing!

Going to watch Halloween now……..glass of wine time!


----------



## Lynne G

Aww the rain came and a grand total of 5.  Oh well.  Some cute costumes. And a little very cutie neighbor kid.


----------



## macraven

Trick and treating is now over for our area

We had lovely groups of parents with the kids

and do have some candy bars left which will be for tomorrow’s breakfast…


----------



## Lynne G

Our carving this year:


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Trick and treating is now over for our area
> 
> We had lovely groups of parents with the kids
> 
> and do have some candy bars left which will be for tomorrow’s breakfast…



Glad it was such a nice evening mac.........leftover candy bars is a good thing!!!!! Our village was quite busy last night when we left the pub, I think we need to rethink our village Halloween party being cancelled, it was so popular.






November 1st!!!! Next month is Christmas.....

Watched the original scary movie for us last night...Halloween of course, always enjoy watching that. No need for a marathon as the rest of them are not good.

We had such heavy rain start around 9.30 last night, missed all the families out at least, but never stopped till around 5 this morning and it`s still drizzling a little, no wonder our country is so green.

Lemon curd with crosissants for breakfast, no idea for the rest of the day, but heading out to visit two furniture places, one has a showroom and one is just his work place, it`s huge but he prefers working that way. Will see what they have, then tomorrow we`ll go look at some more, although it`ll be in the morning as the afternoon we both have our 4th covid vaccination......hope we sail through that one! Still deciding if I want the flu jab or not at the same time.

Time for tea.......























Happy Tuesday 



​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, a Taco Tuesday starts this month of November.  

Oh my, was at a store this weekend, and yes, I heard Christmas music playing. By this weekend, also not much Halloween stuff seen, and the amount of Christmas decor has only started to be twice as big, maybe even more seen shortly.  

Ah, but the day Mac can hopefully enjoy some Taco Bell fare today.  

And tea for me. And not complaining about the weather.  Sad to have rain for our trick or treating night.  But it did not last long and was not a downpour, more like a lighter looking rain.  Cloudy this morning, and a warmer week predicted.  Yay, while more rain chances in the mid afternoon, today,  woot to 68 the high.  Then warmer nights, not going below 50’s in the overnights,  and even 70’s the high this week.  And woot, as the high weather system sets up from the SW, so glorious sunshine predicted Wednesday through Friday, and a spell of no rain or any precipitation in the 10 day forecast after today’s chance.  What a way to start November.  

And was a most glorious sunny Tuesday 25 years ago, the first week of November.  And lucky older one, as was born on Election Day, and got his birthday off from school some years.  So a birthday month for us.  

Good morning,  Tea is here and commuting to be later this week.  That’s fine with me.  Clear, and dry weather early morning commute?  Better than the damp and overcast this early morning has been so far.


----------



## macraven

We finished off what halloween candy we had left for our breakfast this morning 

yea for Taco Bell dinner tonight!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> We finished off what halloween candy we had left for our breakfast this morning
> 
> yea for Taco Bell dinner tonight!



lol.....hope you enjoyed it. 



Well, ended up not going out in the end, arranged for three bedroom fitters to come out and give us a quote, two were going to be in our area conveniently and one will drop in sometime this afternoon, he couldn`t be precise which is fine since we`re in anyway. 

First two have been, don`t think we`ll use either of them as their prices were completely ridiculous. I don`t mind paying for anything whatever it costs, if it worth it. But, this didn`t seem worth it, Tom was relieved when I vetoed both....I think he thought I was impressed......lol.....

And organised for an Electrician for tomorrow night to look at giving us recessed lighting in all the bathrooms and downstairs toilet too. Hope we don`t feel like carp after the booster! 

So, today I managed to do some TR, baked a little, enjoyed shrimp salad sandwiches for lunch and made seasoning to make Southern Fried Chicken tonight....boneless for us! Made up some coleslaw and will throw a salad together later. 

Gorgeous day again though....little breezy but sun has been out all day!!


----------



## macraven

Well sad day as Mr Mac said he wanted mac and cheese and fish sticks for dinner..

No Taco Bell night for me
Looks like I was out voted..


cats even agreed with him for the fish…

(I can do a run for the border tomorrow)


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Well sad day as Mr Mac said he wanted mac and cheese and fish sticks for dinner..
> 
> No Taco Bell night for me
> Looks like I was out voted..
> 
> 
> cats even agreed with him for the fish…
> 
> (I can do a run for the border tomorrow)



Spicy Southern Fried Chicken here mac if you fancy it……..I made too much as always…





Definitely a change in the weather today, gone a little cooler so I doubt we’ll get any more washing dried outside now. But, still lots of sunshine around. 

Dinner was lovely, and now Tom is through making a pot of tea, will have a slice of ginger cake with buttercream frosting to go with it…it is so nice……and calorie free……

Think we’ll pop the tv on and try and find something to watch on regular tv…….not easy as most of it is junk!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick stop in today!  

Busy day trying to get the last of the papers completed for month end and our fiscal year end as well.  

I am scheduled to work tonight - just received a call that there is no power currently there and if it's not restored by the time I'm scheduled...no shift tonight.  We can't work in the dark!  So I guess we will see what happens.  

Same ole same ole here.  It's a  cool crisp sunny day today.  The forecast pushed off the white stuff even farther out   So that makes me happy!

Not sure what I will do tonight if I'm not working.  It might just be a plop my butt on the couch - after I take my butt to the gym.  I was busy puttering and handing out halloween candy last night.  We only had about 25 kids.  Kids got big handfuls of candy to get rid of it - parents were welcome to a shooter or hot chocolate wih or without a shot of Bailey's.  It's always nice to give the parent a little something too!  Most take up the otter too   I remember the days of taking the kids out - freezing out butts off with the cold weather but the kids wanting to keep going to get as much candy as they could.  

Well...off to shuffle a few more papers and p/o to complete.  

Have a great evening!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Quick stop in today!
> 
> Busy day trying to get the last of the papers completed for month end and our fiscal year end as well.
> 
> I am scheduled to work tonight - just received a call that there is no power currently there and if it's not restored by the time I'm scheduled...no shift tonight.  We can't work in the dark!  So I guess we will see what happens.
> 
> Same ole same ole here.  It's a  cool crisp sunny day today.  The forecast pushed off the white stuff even farther out   So that makes me happy!
> 
> Not sure what I will do tonight if I'm not working.  It might just be a plop my butt on the couch - after I take my butt to the gym.  I was busy puttering and handing out halloween candy last night.  We only had about 25 kids.  Kids got big handfuls of candy to get rid of it - parents were welcome to a shooter or hot chocolate wih or without a shot of Bailey's.  It's always nice to give the parent a little something too!  Most take up the otter too   I remember the days of taking the kids out - freezing out butts off with the cold weather but the kids wanting to keep going to get as much candy as they could.
> 
> Well...off to shuffle a few more papers and p/o to complete.
> 
> Have a great evening!!!!



Weather sounds ok Pumpkin……hope it stays that way. I’ll vote you have a quiet night in front of the tv if you’re not working, you’ve had a busy time recently…enjoy whatever you end up doing….






I‘m surprised Legends house won house of the year for HHN this year, I’d have gone with Dead Man’s Pier as the winner. Graveyard was a deserved winner for street/scare zone of the year. 

And not a fan of Chucky, so even if I was going next year, wouldn’t impress me too much.

Heavy winds forecast for us tomorrow, more into the evening, not looking forward to that, but we’ll be in by then.

Enjoyed an episode of Midsomer Murders tonight, classic one with the original detective, easy watching. Heading to bed soon, both of us are yawning our heads off.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, belated Halloween greetings from the house of keisha…

look at me, getting all artsy-fartsy with my weeping angel pic

Sam doesn’t look quite pleased in the picture below, however I was.   the old clown I fashioned out of a $5 goodwill costume years ago was ahem brought to new life with a lighting effect I dreamed up…make sure to zoom in on it’s face.  
It was raining & a pouring.  Glad to have the pop up to duck under



schumigirl said:


> Booked our meals out for Christmas Eve and Boxing Night in Scotland, will be at my sister`s on Christmas Day, all booked into our favourite hotel for that stay.


Nice!


Robo56 said:


> I have already wrapped some gifts for Christmas.


Lol, really?  Heck, I was all full of myself for grabbing a few today to toss in the pile.  every year say I’m gong to wrap as I go & every year it’s a marathon couple of days wrapping them At the bitter end.


schumigirl said:


> I have wrapped a couple, and found five gifts I forgot I bought......lol....I think I hid them a little too well!


You too?  Surrounded by over-achievers lol.  I keep a box full of generic sort of presents going.  Lost it last year, thankfully surfaced again when I cleaned out a bedroom closet this weekend.

had my youngest DS & his two cats come for 4 night ‘staycation’ this weekend.  Wanted to do a dry run they would be ok here when he travels.  All, thankfully, went well other than I’m allergic to cats   Sniffle snorfel


Charade67 said:


> I saw someone mention etsy. I love that site. I have found things there I couldn't find anywhere else. I plan to order several t-shirts from etsy sellers before we go to Disneyland next year.


I have a real love-hate relationship with Etsy.  Mostly re the WDW custom tshirts.  Highly rated shops and about 50-50 received off center decals & even some shirts with holes in them!  Don’t get me started on shipping delivery times, admittedly spoiled by amazon but, most seem to have had a 3 week turnaround.

received an email coupon for multiple stores, took a quick browse & found really cute personalized cat xmas decorations that are perfect for youngest DS.  

Ordered two, then looked at delivery Date & method.  Ok, approx 3 weeks as expected.  Method:  Royal mail.  I assume they are coming from England.   Interesting the shipping time is both typical price and time as those in US


macraven said:


> Am I the only poster here that still watches the walking dead series?


Nope, watch them all.  Do think many of the spinoffs have really outshined the original the last few years.  Admittedly 3 weeks back on TWD.   



macraven said:


> and I will miss it when it ends which is soon coming up


Well, at least 4 new ones on tap next year

Isle of Dead, 
Darryl (no carole) in Paris, 
Richonne 
&
an interesting FtWD spinoff-a prequel of sorts as to the crew of the sub USS PennsyLavinia


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Enjoyed our time with our gd. She didn't want us to go home...broke my heart to leave he


Aw, how sweet.


Lynne G said:


> Aww the rain came and a grand total of 5.


Whaaaat?  going by leftover treats estimating 115.  Pretty good for a steady drizzle.  Word has gotten out, we give out dog treats, had to run back into house & get another bag of them.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's always nice to give the parent a little something too!


we saw so many dads with a beer in one hand and wagon handle in the other.  They have been known to hand out summary offenses (fine $500 range) to those obviously inebriated in public here when the adult is supposedly to be responsible for their kids.  

What a world


schumigirl said:


> Chucky



Well, I never did get the appeal either, until now. 

The ’lil ran amuck (amuck) & won a Hocus Pocus drag brunch halloween contest this weekend (in another one of those outcast $5 costumes found at goodwill )


----------



## Lynne G

Great pics Keisha.  I think our low count was due to being a school night and it was raining pretty good.  Plus, my average is 10.  At least it was warmer last night  as is tonight too.

Oh my, we had a late lunch from Mad Mex, and we are still full feeling.  Hence, tea and a muffin kids got from the bakery near Mad Mex.  That was my dinner.


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Great pics Keisha.  I think our low count was due to being a school night and it was raining pretty good.  Plus, my average is 10.  At least it was warmer last night  as is tonight too.
> 
> Oh my, we had a late lunch from Mad Mex, and we are still full feeling.  Hence, tea and a muffin kids got from the bakery near Mad Mex.  That was my dinner.


we are still smarting from Sunday’s game lol.  Painful to watch

Had to be some real rain to delay the Series game there! The season stretching into November is just asking for bad weather when in the north.  File that under what were they thinking I guess.


----------



## Lynne G

Funny, Keisha as games on Thursday has baseball, football and soccer all playing that night.  City will be rocking for sure.  Have to say, bleeding red, green and blue.   Hehe. not sorry to have seen those Steelers get beat good.  

Ah. what a nice evening.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all, belated Halloween greetings from the house of keisha…
> 
> look at me, getting all artsy-fartsy with my weeping angel pic
> View attachment 715552
> Sam doesn’t look quite pleased in the picture below, however I was.   the old clown I fashioned out of a $5 goodwill costume years ago was ahem brought to new life with a lighting effect I dreamed up…make sure to zoom in on it’s face.  View attachment 715553
> It was raining & a pouring.  Glad to have the pop up to duck under
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Lol, really?  Heck, I was all full of myself for grabbing a few today to toss in the pile.  every year say I’m gong to wrap as I go & every year it’s a marathon couple of days wrapping them At the bitter end.
> 
> You too?  Surrounded by over-achievers lol.  I keep a box full of generic sort of presents going.  Lost it last year, thankfully surfaced again when I cleaned out a bedroom closet this weekend.
> 
> had my youngest DS & his two cats come for 4 night ‘staycation’ this weekend.  Wanted to do a dry run they would be ok here when he travels.  All, thankfully, went well other than I’m allergic to cats   Sniffle snorfel
> 
> I have a real love-hate relationship with Etsy.  Mostly re the WDW custom tshirts.  Highly rated shops and about 50-50 received off center decals & even some shirts with holes in them!  Don’t get me started on shipping delivery times, admittedly spoiled by amazon but, most seem to have had a 3 week turnaround.
> 
> received an email coupon for multiple stores, took a quick browse & found really cute personalized cat xmas decorations that are perfect for youngest DS.
> 
> Ordered two, then looked at delivery Date & method.  Ok, approx 3 weeks as expected.  Method:  Royal mail.  I assume they are coming from England.   Interesting the shipping time is both typical price and time as those in US
> 
> Nope, watch them all.  Do think many of the spinoffs have really outshined the original the last few years.  Admittedly 3 weeks back on TWD.
> 
> 
> Well, at least 4 new ones on tap next year
> 
> Isle of Dead,
> Darryl (no carole) in Paris,
> Richonne
> &
> an interesting FtWD spinoff-a prequel of sorts as to the crew of the sub USS PennsyLavinia
> 
> Aw, how sweet.
> 
> Whaaaat?  going by leftover treats estimating 115.  Pretty good for a steady drizzle.  Word has gotten out, we give out dog treats, had to run back into house & get another bag of them.
> 
> we saw so many dads with a beer in one hand and wagon handle in the other.  They have been known to hand out summary offenses (fine $500 range) to those obviously inebriated in public here when the adult is supposedly to be responsible for their kids.
> 
> What a world
> 
> 
> Well, I never did get the appeal either, until now.
> 
> The ’lil ran amuck (amuck) & won a Hocus Pocus drag brunch halloween contest this weekend (in another one of those outcast $5 costumes found at goodwill )
> 
> View attachment 715561
> 
> View attachment 715560




 WOW!!!! You do Halloween the right way!!! I`d forgotten how amazing your decorations are........love the Weeping Angel and the face it up is fabulous!!!

And yes, you GD is fabulous as Chucky.....maybe I`ll rethink my thoughts on a terrible movie......lol.....she really does shine through her character. Did she still do the SA thing this year, I remember you mentioning it one time but wasn`t sure it was a regular thing. Congrats on her winning.....fabulous costume and a deserved winner!

Love the decorations you have.....I imagine your home would be engulfed due to the quality of the decor and my goodness doggy treats too!!!! A veritable paradise for Trick or Treaters.......

It`s funny re Etsy vs Amazon, yes a week ago I ordered a rather lovely thing for holding keys for our hallway, not due till between the 9th-18th of this month. I could have got a generic one from Amazon next day for one tenth of the price.....but went with Etsy as it was so pretty. Amazon has us spoilt for sure.

I`m an over achiever??? YAY.....Always wanted to be one of them.....lol.....I prefer that to the description Tom uses for me for being so "organised"  

Love the pictures......





Dry Wednesday this morning......rained most of the night but very light......looks lovely but cool, so it`ll be warmer jacket today, but at least sun is shining.

Hope I see something I like in the first place this morning, I like to just walk in and spot something, get it ordered and then it`s done. And trying to get timing right for deliveries between decorators and so on.

So, planning to get out early, back home have lunch, then we are both getting our 4th Covid jab and maybe the flu one too, haven`t decided on that one yet, not everyone is routinely offered it here.

Dinner is pulled pork and going to make a rich and creamy mac n cheese as a side as I think Kyle is joining us for dinner tonight. He won`t eat the pulled pork as it is very spicy, so will do some chicken to go with it for him.

Croissants, continental ham and fruit for breakfast this morning and maybe a little dip of lemon curd too......and of course my usual tea!!!



















Happy Wednesday........ ​


----------



## Lynne G

Why hello lovely camel.  See you are trotting by to celebrate the fact that we are at mid week in our first week in where November started.  And so, get over this hump feeling Wednesday, and yay, favorite happy  feeling Friday is now two days away. And a birthday one for us too.  Woot!


And a most dark and beautifully clear sky seen right now.  And a bright and golden sunrise  to be an hour and a half from now.  Sunny and close to 70 this afternoon.  Most gorgeous Fall weather we are having to start November.  

Wonderful Wednesday to all.  

Tea.  Yep. Lots of it here.  52 out now.  And back to that routine week day.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's that hump day feeling.  I can see the weekend on the horizon!!! 

I did end up working last night.  I figured I would.  It is rare that power goes out here - especially when there is cool/cold weather.  We can't go without power for long periods.  It's a hazard - and the linesmen and companies work VERY hard to keep a steady supply of power.  

I do have a couple of shifts over the weekend coming up.  I will have to have a little meeting with the scheduling manager I think.  I only aggreed/want to work on day on the weekend.  I need the other day to get my other things done - cleaning, shopping etc etc etc.  and he seems to be scheduling me for full weekends   He is a new manager in this store - so I am hoping he will work with me on my availability.  If not..there are many other retail jobs looking for employees right now.  

Dropped my car off to get tires switched out to my winter ones, and get a couple of small things looked at.  I asked dh ( who picked me up at the mechanics) if he would stop to get me a tea....nope....he had to get back to work     So I skipped Tim's this morning....now I remember why I never use skip.  OH my that was an expensive Tim's run - I also got a couple of things for the work crew in here...but geeze   that was pricey!!!!

Well, I should get started shuffling some papers.  

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Forgot my quotes 


keishashadow said:


> we saw so many dads with a beer in one hand and wagon handle in the other. They have been known to hand out summary offenses (fine $500 range) to those obviously inebriated in public here when the adult is supposedly to be responsible for their kids.


Great decorations!!!!  Your costumes were fantastic!  I am sure that happens here as well.  We live in a VERY blue collar town who tend to do things like that  I just like to offer the hot chocolate (with Bailey's if they want it) to help keep the parents warm.  Some would just ask to refill their travel mug they are already carrying around.  


schumigirl said:


> So, planning to get out early, back home have lunch, then we are both getting our 4th Covid jab and maybe the flu one too, haven`t decided on that one yet, not everyone is routinely offered it here.
> 
> Dinner is pulled pork and going to make a rich and creamy mac n cheese as a side as I think Kyle is joining us for dinner tonight. He won`t eat the pulled pork as it is very spicy, so will do some chicken to go with it for him.


I hope that job doesn't hit you too hard.  Your pulled pork sounds delicious!!!!  If you published a cookbook, I would be the first in line to buy it!!!  Your meals always sound delightful!  
I pulled a moose roast out of the freezer this morning.  There are 3 ways I can use it - depending on how this one is cut.  Either cut some smaller steaks with it and with what's remaining make  steak bites with asparagus and mushrooms or keep it as a roast and toss it into the instant pot.  I prefer the smaller steaks myself - just easier to make with a quick flop in a pan, then into the oven to finish or toss into the airfryer and make them into a steak sandwich. 


Lynne G said:


> And a most dark and beautifully clear sky seen right now. And a bright and golden sunrise to be an hour and a half from now. Sunny and close to 70 this afternoon. Most gorgeous Fall weather we are having to start November.


Enjoy that weather!  The days sure are short now.  Soon enough I'll be going to work and coming home in the dark.  

Well, off to do the daily paper shuffle - tea is now gone...my signal to get started for the day!


----------



## macraven

After spending two hours of my pathetic life having more dental work done this morning, I finally am not numb anymore 

I really dread dental work 
It always kind of hurts

$2000 yea that is not a typo…. but I am pain free now.

Another molar will be dealt with in two weeks.
One more root canal and think that should be it

Just have to make decisions on when to have 4 implants set up once gums heals up

The costs never concern me
I put everything on a cc and let Mr Mac deal with it.
and I tell him to remember a happy wife means happy life for him

Does anyone have left over candy from Oct 31?

Mr Mac found one bag of chocolate bars we forgot to put out for Halloween.

That made him happy and he stopped whining about everything.

I need to remember to keep bags of chocolate candy in the house for when I go back to the dentist.
Chocolate always softens the blow for him
lol


----------



## Pumpkin1172

macraven said:


> After spending two hours of my pathetic life having more dental work done this morning, I finally am not numb anymore
> 
> I really dread dental work
> It always kind of hurts
> 
> $2000 yea that is not a typo…. but I am pain free now.
> 
> Another molar will be dealt with in two weeks.
> One more root canal and think that should be it
> 
> Just have to make decisions on when to have 4 implants set up once gums heals up


Sending you lots of healing .  It's good to hear you'll be pain free now.  A good dentist is worth their weight in gold...that is for sure.  

Temps seem to be diving today.  No snow forecasted, but cold enough so that once we get some white stuff...it will probably stay.. Oh well, it was a great run!  I will be pulling my coats out tonight when I get home.  

Now off to catch up on some trip reports!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Forgot my quotes
> 
> Great decorations!!!!  Your costumes were fantastic!  I am sure that happens here as well.  We live in a VERY blue collar town who tend to do things like that  I just like to offer the hot chocolate (with Bailey's if they want it) to help keep the parents warm.  Some would just ask to refill their travel mug they are already carrying around.
> 
> I hope that job doesn't hit you too hard.  Your pulled pork sounds delicious!!!!  If you published a cookbook, I would be the first in line to buy it!!!  Your meals always sound delightful!
> I pulled a moose roast out of the freezer this morning.  There are 3 ways I can use it - depending on how this one is cut.  Either cut some smaller steaks with it and with what's remaining make  steak bites with asparagus and mushrooms or keep it as a roast and toss it into the instant pot.  I prefer the smaller steaks myself - just easier to make with a quick flop in a pan, then into the oven to finish or toss into the airfryer and make them into a steak sandwich.
> 
> Enjoy that weather!  The days sure are short now.  Soon enough I'll be going to work and coming home in the dark.
> 
> Well, off to do the daily paper shuffle - tea is now gone...my signal to get started for the day!




lol....you`re not the first to suggest a cook book! I never follow recipes though, always works out fine! 

Enjoy the Moose.....not something we see over here.....lol.......and hope the new manager comes round to your way of thinking and plays the game your way. If not you`re right, I`m sure you`ll find something else that might suit you better. 




macraven said:


> After spending two hours of my pathetic life having more dental work done this morning, I finally am not numb anymore
> 
> I really dread dental work
> It always kind of hurts
> 
> $2000 yea that is not a typo…. but I am pain free now.
> 
> Another molar will be dealt with in two weeks.
> One more root canal and think that should be it
> 
> Just have to make decisions on when to have 4 implants set up once gums heals up
> 
> The costs never concern me
> I put everything on a cc and let Mr Mac deal with it.
> and I tell him to remember a happy wife means happy life for him
> 
> Does anyone have left over candy from Oct 31?
> 
> Mr Mac found one bag of chocolate bars we forgot to put out for Halloween.
> 
> That made him happy and he stopped whining about everything.
> 
> I need to remember to keep bags of chocolate candy in the house for when I go back to the dentist.
> Chocolate always softens the blow for him
> lol



I haven`t gone to bed yet, managing to keep the old peepers open......lol.....

hugs!!! Pain free is good though. Yes, dental work is not cheap, but it is worth it for sure and it won`t be too long till you`re all sorted. And yes, Happy Wife Happy life for sure. 

Hope mr mac enjoys the chocolate. 






Managed to sort out our new bedroom furniture today, all of it. New built in wardrobes ordered and a new bed and mattress ordered too. All coming mid February by the time he builds them as he is so busy, but we need to wait for decorators and flooring anyway. Feb will work fine, happy with what we decided on though, time to get rid of that four poster bed and a change of style in our room. 

Then both flu and Covid vaccinations today. Feeling very tired tonight, although we did enjoy dinner. Lazy night along the sofa tonight unless I head to bed, but weather is wild and woolly here, high winds and rain for now, it`ll be gone by morning though. 

Supposed to be an electrician coming tonight to look at redoing some lights too, but he hasn`t turned up, I`m surprised as he is very reliable. He`ll call tomorrow I`m sure to reschedule.


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin 
move south to Georgia 
It is 75 here right now and Mr Mac has the ac cranked  up too high for me

wearing a jacket as I write this….


----------



## Lynne G

Aw Mac, glad to hear pain free.  Medical and dental not cheap at all.  But good dentist, worth price you paid.  

Hehe, little one in shorts.  Don’t blame her.  68 this afternoon, so warm feeling to us.  No jacket needed.  And mid 70’s highs at the end of the week.  Wahoo!   Shorts to be for days to come.


----------



## macraven

I hear you Lynne

When I was 21, I wore shorts when it was cold

But those days are long over for me now 

My sons never wore their coats when it was cold weather when they were end of high school years and later college years

Think my sons were 25 before they realized what hats,  coats and gloves were used for….


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Pumpkin
> move south to Georgia
> It is 75 here right now and Mr Mac has the ac cranked  up too high for me
> 
> wearing a jacket as I write this….



You got even warmer yesterday too!!! You have the best weather.......love hearing about how nice it is where you are!! 

Is there any chocolate left....... 






Two sore arms this morning, maybe sore is too strong a term, more like quite tender after the jabs yesterday, but both of us feel absolutely fine....we had heard some horror stories of folks being really unwell after having both, but think we`re ok now. 

Slept unbelievably well last night, although I usually do, but didn`t even wake up once to glance at the time. But, woke up this morning to hear the gales had died down thankfully.

Day at home today, plan on doing a little cleaning, a little baking....Tom wants some rosemary bread, so rosemary bread he will have for lunch alongside a spicy chicken salad, will cook the chicken thighs this morning, let them go cold then make up a spicy coronation chicken salad. Dinner will be the same chicken but done in a honey mustard sauce. 

Looks to be a decent day though.

We have Bonfire Night on Saturday this year......Remember Remember the 5th of November, famous Guy Fawkes Gunpowder Plot of course.....some of the fireworks folks set off in their own gardens could rock any war zone!!! It`s crazy what folks can buy, but then I hate fireworks. Tend not to go out that night. 

Folks with pets and vulnerable folks hate them too. 

Usual morning pot of tea coming up....


















​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, that early morning commute, took a break to take picture.  Not quite sunrise yet.  Sunrise still an hour away. 

But quick commute, though had that dew on the windows that’s so hard to clear until a good few minutes driving.  Hated when opposite cars we coming past me.  LoL   But was clear as got closer to entrance, so quick to park and on my second cup of tea.

You might now, forgot my shades, and to be another glorious sunny day.  Good thing I think little one left her sunglasses in my car.  They will do. 

No jacket, as was 64 when I left, but should be 69 degrees when I commute home.  Not forgetting my jacket this time.   

And yep, Pumpkin , getting to be the time of year I too come and go in the dark.  Clock changes this coming weekend. 

Like seeing a bonfire , Schumi.  Hope great weather for you this Saturday night. 

So drinks are the menu today.  Thirsty Thursday it is.  Doing my part.  Tea drinking no matter where. 

So a good Thursday morning to all.


----------



## macraven

Just saw schumi and Tom had their next series of shots
think it is round 4 for them?

my 4th shot was first day of April which was 8 months back

I’ll check with my doctor to see if I need a 5th jab
Would make sense my immunity level is not effective now being this far out


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's that Thirsty Thursday feeling  

The weekend is right around the corner - thank goodness.  I will get to catch a few extra winks (hopefully) in the mornings.  Dh and ds are heading out for hunting over the weekend.  Time to get that freezer full again.  

Temps dipped and it feels cold   I will have to get acclimated again lol.  Pulled out the big gun this morning to wear.  I am not taking any chances.  I really don't like getting chilled.  It always takes me a little longer to acclimate to the cold temps.  Brrrrrrrrrr



schumigirl said:


> Managed to sort out our new bedroom furniture today, all of it. New built in wardrobes ordered and a new bed and mattress ordered too. All coming mid February by the time he builds them as he is so busy, but we need to wait for decorators and flooring anyway. Feb will work fine, happy with what we decided on though, time to get rid of that four poster bed and a change of style in our room.


It is always nice to get some pieces of furniture to refresh an area.   There are so many choices of mattresses right now.  We are debating what type we want for our new one.  It is time to replace ours - we just don't know what type we want.  Foam, pillow-top, firmess???????  lol  


macraven said:


> Pumpkin
> move south to Georgia
> It is 75 here right now and Mr Mac has the ac cranked up too high for me


I would LOVE to more to Georgia.  Dh has been there several times for work.  He loves it there.  We are thinking we might check out the nascar race in Atlanta or stay in Atlanta and go to the Talladega race.  


schumigirl said:


> Two sore arms this morning, maybe sore is too strong a term, more like quite tender after the jabs yesterday, but both of us feel absolutely fine....we had heard some horror stories of folks being really unwell after having both, but think we`re ok now.


It's good to hear your not feeling too bad from it!  That was my complaint about the jab - I always had a really sore arm.  


Lynne G said:


> No jacket, as was 64 when I left, but should be 69 degrees when I commute home. Not forgetting my jacket this time.


Enjoy those temps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Well, I should start shuffling these papers.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Just saw schumi and Tom had their next series of shots
> think it is round 4 for them?
> 
> my 4th shot was first day of April which was 8 months back
> 
> I’ll check with my doctor to see if I need a 5th jab
> Would make sense my immunity level is not effective now being this far out




Yep, 3rd booster so 4th overall and the flu shot for the first time. No bad side effects thank goodness. 

I know some folks who have had their 5th already......when will it end.....if ever!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's that Thirsty Thursday feeling
> 
> The weekend is right around the corner - thank goodness.  I will get to catch a few extra winks (hopefully) in the mornings.  Dh and ds are heading out for hunting over the weekend.  Time to get that freezer full again.
> 
> Temps dipped and it feels cold   I will have to get acclimated again lol.  Pulled out the big gun this morning to wear.  I am not taking any chances.  I really don't like getting chilled.  It always takes me a little longer to acclimate to the cold temps.  Brrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> It is always nice to get some pieces of furniture to refresh an area.   There are so many choices of mattresses right now.  We are debating what type we want for our new one.  It is time to replace ours - we just don't know what type we want.  Foam, pillow-top, firmess???????  lol
> 
> I would LOVE to more to Georgia.  Dh has been there several times for work.  He loves it there.  We are thinking we might check out the nascar race in Atlanta or stay in Atlanta and go to the Talladega race.
> 
> It's good to hear your not feeling too bad from it!  That was my complaint about the jab - I always had a really sore arm.
> 
> Enjoy those temps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well, I should start shuffling these papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Our mattress right now is firm, but the one we have chosen is medium which we didn`t expect, but it is firmer feeling. It`s one of those intelligent cooling ones but it is memory foam which we`ve had for years in all of ours, they are so expensive though. Even I did a double take and wondered if they`d added too many zero`s!!!! 

But considering how long we spend in bed, worth every penny......

I love the choices we`ve made for the room. The whole room and master bath will be completely done over so it`ll be a big change....again!!! I can`t wait, but it won`t be done until Mid February, so I have to be patient. 

Arms are not too bad today, but still tender thanks. 

I`m sorry you`re cold again.....yes, it`s not easy to get back into that cold weather mindset.......we`ve made that turn I think, nowhere near as bad as you get it of course.....I think you`ll always win that award!!!! 

Hope you have a great day too Pumpkin......


----------



## Sue M

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy Halloween!!!!!
> 
> We made it back from the big city.  Kids are all moved in and mostly settled.  They moved into a smaller home - so there were decisions that needed to be made...still some boxes to go through and pick out what they want to keep or donate.  But for the most part...they are moved in.
> 
> Enjoyed our time with our gd.  She didn't want us to go home...broke my heart to leave her   Thank goodness for video chatting now!  She is definitely growing toooo fast!  Dumb and Dumber were very happy to see their Mom & Dad.  They will have an adjustment period in the new house.  But I sure missed my little partners in crime last night when I was locked up the house and heading to bed.   There were no extra hugs and pets to give them...or fighting over the space on the bed for everyone to get into their own zones
> 
> It is another surprisingly warm day here!  It's a brown halloween!!!!  THAT doesn't happen often!  It will be a beautiful night for them to go out trick or treating.  There will be no snowsuit wearing under the costumes this year!  I can't wait to see all the little ghosts and goblins come to the door!  I bought one box of treats for the trick or treaters - and one box for the household.  Dh and boys love their chocolate, so I always make sure there is enough for the trick or treaters. And yes - I hide it or else it gets eaten before halloween.
> 
> Surprisingly there is that dreaded "s" word forecasted for later in the week.  BUT we did see the geese are still here yet - so I am hopeful we don't get much more than a skiff of it.
> 
> @macraven  I believe @Sue M  watches that show yet.
> 
> @Charade67  - Great mark!!!!  I hope you can find the motivation you have been missing.
> 
> @schumigirl - I hope you find the perfect lights that you are looking for.  Dh is a sparky - so I have always been able to find what I was looking for.  He knew where to go, but sometimes it was a struggle - as it would be the obscure little store that would have what I was looking for.  I have my eye on a new closet organizer as well.  I am hoping next time we go to the city - there will be one in the truck box for dh to assemble.
> 
> @Robo56  Happy Halloween to you as well!
> 
> 
> Well, I should shuffle a few more papers.  Gotta love month end!
> 
> Have a spooky day everyone!


 What show do I watch?


----------



## Sue M

'I’m still alive! Lol. It’s been a busy fall with wedding planning. Then got really crazy so haven’t been around. 
Daughter (youngest, 32) got married Oct 1 outside wedding. Weather was summer like.
But………my husband had a stroke 3 days before wedding. Symptoms weren’t typical. He had nausea and was a little off balance. At first we thought it was a stomach flu.  But next day his brother said he thought we should take him to ER. Turns out it was a brain bleed.
we were lucky it was small,and they were able to stop it.

He got out for the wedding. So thankful. Our daughter canceled rehearsal dinner and the wedding reception. We had the wedding and reception at husbands brothers back yard. The  bridesmaids put together an entire new wedding in 24 hrs. The wedding was always planned for the garden. But they put together the entire reception, they were amazing.  And since it was only 3 blocks from home her daddy was able to go, and leave when he needed to.

We’re still working on stabilizing blood pressure.

So that’s what I’ve been up to!


----------



## Lynne G

Sue, very sorry to hear of DH’s stroke, and glad he had that brain bleed stop.  Sending lots of mummy dust well wishes to him.  And wedding congratulations to your daughter.  So nice the weather was perfect for her wedding.


----------



## macraven

nice to read he was able to be present for the weddings


----------



## keishashadow

Beautiful day here, a run of 5 or 6 in the high 60s & 70s woot

Lynne that was some game last night. Can’t remember when the series was quite as interesting in recent times 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I only aggreed/want to work on day on the weekend


Give them an inch…


macraven said:


> $2000 yea that is not a typo…. but I am pain free now


Wow seems like no major issues until last few years, then it caught up to you    Hopefully, done for a bit there

Mr keeps asking me “you know what they do to horses when their teeth go bad, don’t you”

Enjoy the Moose.....not something we see over here.....lol..
Squirrel, not moose lol


schumigirl said:


> Two sore arms this morning, maybe sore is too strong a term, more like quite tender after the jabs yesterday, but both of us feel absolutely fine....we had heard some horror stories of folks being really unwell after having both, but think we`re ok now.


Ouch. Ima wuss, both vaccines tend to give me a half day in bed with a high fever, zoned out  


Sue M said:


> But………my husband had a stroke 3 days before wedding. Symptoms weren’t typical. He had nausea and was a little off balance. At first we thought it was a stomach flu. But next day his brother said he thought we should take him to ER. Turns out it was a brain bleed.
> we were lucky it was small,and they were able to stop it


OMG so scary for you.  Prayers sent your way   Keep us in the loop please


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> 'I’m still alive! Lol. It’s been a busy fall with wedding planning. Then got really crazy so haven’t been around.
> Daughter (youngest, 32) got married Oct 1 outside wedding. Weather was summer like.
> But………my husband had a stroke 3 days before wedding. Symptoms weren’t typical. He had nausea and was a little off balance. At first we thought it was a stomach flu.  But next day his brother said he thought we should take him to ER. Turns out it was a brain bleed.
> we were lucky it was small,and they were able to stop it.
> 
> He got out for the wedding. So thankful. Our daughter canceled rehearsal dinner and the wedding reception. We had the wedding and reception at husbands brothers back yard. The  bridesmaids put together an entire new wedding in 24 hrs. The wedding was always planned for the garden. But they put together the entire reception, they were amazing.  And since it was only 3 blocks from home her daddy was able to go, and leave when he needed to.
> 
> We’re still working on stabilizing blood pressure.
> 
> So that’s what I’ve been up to!



Goodness Sue, you have had a time of it!! What a shock that must have been for you all.

Many good wishes for your husband going forward, hope he continues to heal and improve......and big congratulations to your daughter on her wedding! Doesn`t matter where you get married if your loved ones are around you for the special day. 

They`ll get his BP down and now they`re monitoring him, they`ll take good care of him. 

Sending all good wishes to you too.....


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Beautiful day here, a run of 5 or 6 in the high 60s & 70s woot
> 
> Lynne that was some game last night. Can’t remember when the series was quite as interesting in recent times
> 
> 
> Give them an inch…
> 
> Wow seems like no major issues until last few years, then it caught up to you    Hopefully, done for a bit there
> 
> Mr keeps asking me “you know what they do to horses when their teeth go bad, don’t you”
> 
> Enjoy the Moose.....not something we see over here.....lol..
> Squirrel, not moose lol
> 
> Ouch. Ima wuss, both vaccines tend to give me a half day in bed with a high fever, zoned out
> 
> OMG so scary for you.  Prayers sent your way   Keep us in the loop please



Consider ourselves lucky Janet, lots of folks we know have been laid up similar to you, but apart from achy tops of arms which are getting easier now, they were fine for both of us. 

Glad you have some nice weather there......





Ended up having coronation chicken for lunch and dinner.....made too much of one so just added it altogether......lovely though, added more curry seasoning for dinner and made some potato wedges to go with it. 

Didn`t get as many jobs done as I planned, tried to get into the book from our book group, it is dreadful, seems everyone thinks so, so we`re dumping it. Will choose a new one next week, I think this is the first one we have all hated. 

Pot of tea time and some white chocolate and raspberry muffins, not as light as they should be, but quite tasty. 

Then some tv I think.


----------



## macraven

Sue….
sending hugs


----------



## Sue M

Lynne, Mac, Keisha, and Schumi (and anyone I missed) thanks so much for your good wishes for my husband. 
It was pretty scary. We were so lucky the area of the stroke didn’t affect memory or speech. It could have been so much worse. 
He was in hospital 3 days, probably would have been kept longer but they let him out because of the wedding.

He’s being followed up by his family doctor. Had Neurologist consult who was quite happy with his progress and released him to family doctors care.  

I think new med, and dosage is working to control the BP. Too early to say for sure, only changed 2 days ago.  But so far, so good!

Today I renewed my AP.  I feel by Feb I’ll be ok to go away.


----------



## macraven

sending you and the Mr hugs and prayers


----------



## keishashadow

Sue M said:


> He’s being followed up by his family doctor. Had Neurologist consult who was quite happy with his progress and released him to family doctors care.


It’s beyond horrible watching your spouse suffer.

As if not difficult enough, the timing of it all had to add another level of stress for you.  Must be a very strong woman to keep it all together under the circumstances.  

Sounds as though you mr has wonderful on-going care and an very encouraging prognosis.    

PS congrats to the happy couple!


----------



## schumigirl

Sue M said:


> Lynne, Mac, Keisha, and Schumi (and anyone I missed) thanks so much for your good wishes for my husband.
> It was pretty scary. We were so lucky the area of the stroke didn’t affect memory or speech. It could have been so much worse.
> He was in hospital 3 days, probably would have been kept longer but they let him out because of the wedding.
> 
> He’s being followed up by his family doctor. Had Neurologist consult who was quite happy with his progress and released him to family doctors care.
> 
> I think new med, and dosage is working to control the BP. Too early to say for sure, only changed 2 days ago.  But so far, so good!
> 
> Today I renewed my AP.  I feel by Feb I’ll be ok to go away.



Sue it sounds positive for your husband going forward. 

Continued good wishes for him and make sure you take some time for you too. 




keishashadow said:


> It’s beyond horrible watching your spouse suffer.
> 
> As if not difficult enough, the timing of it all had to add another level of stress for you.  Must be a very strong woman to keep it all together under the circumstances.
> 
> Sounds as though you mr has wonderful on-going care and an very encouraging prognosis.
> 
> PS congrats to the happy couple!



Isn`t that the truth. Something you hope never to see. 






Now it feels like autumn!!! 

This morning it`s slightly frosty, beautiful sunshine and so cold!! But, such a pretty sunrise to watch over the sea as I drank an early cup of tea. 

Still deciding what to do today. Want to go look for a picture/painting/print, not fussed which, it just needs to stand out as you walk in the front doors. I`ll know it when I see it.

Chicken in pepper sauce tonight for us, must remember to buy peppercorns as I`m out, can`t make the sauce without them.........lunch have no idea but breakfast will be croissants with whatever I find.......that`ll work. 

Time for hat and scarf now I think........



















Have a lovely Friday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Fabulous Friday here. And thankfully a lazy one for me.  Little one wants travel more than a hour’s drive to visit a Friday only day it’s open farm market.  I’m game. 

To be a warm, and gorgeously sunny day.  We are having in the mid 70’s degrees high temps!  Woot!!!  Over 10 degrees warmer than average this time of year. Break out some more like Spring clothes.  And you know you will certainly see little one in shorts today.  And I’m also sure, she won’t be the only one I see in shorts. But not me.  But will have lightweight pants and a short sleeved shirt.  No need for jackets either.  Shades, yep, and have mine ready.  Little one’s are nice, but I like mine better.  

And so, a most Fabulous Friday to all.


----------



## Robo56

Good Friday morning everyone.





schumigirl said:


> Love the look of the cherry pies Robbie......anything cherry I`m there!! Yes, there are some very clever folks about.


I thought those little Halloween eye pies were so cute.



schumigirl said:


> Yes, we`re all doing good thanks.....hope your back is doing much better too!


My back it feeling a lot better, but not completely back to normal yet. Still tender so I’am being careful.




schumigirl said:


> Hope you weekend goes well and you get all you need for your party.


Had a nice weekend and the party was a hit.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am ready to hit the road and see my sweet pea!!!! I didn't get to see her much the other weekend when I was helping to paint. So this weekend will be full of hugs, and time spent together!


Sounds like you had a wonderful time with your little granddaughter.



schumigirl said:


> am loving this extra hour today!


When I read your post I had to go back and see when we went back in time. We turn our clocks back Saturday night after midnight.




Lynne G said:


> And a very Happy Halloween to you, Robo.


Happy Halloween to you too Lynne. Hope your tea is hot and tasty this morning.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy Halloween to you as well


Happy Halloween to you too Pumpkin.




schumigirl said:


> Have a great evening Robbie……hope you have a lovely Halloween.


We had a nice time. Sounds like you and Tom had a nice pub dinner.



Lynne G said:


> Our carving this year:


Nice pumpkin carving.



schumigirl said:


> I‘m surprised Legends house won house of the year for HHN this year, I’d have gone with Dead Man’s Pier as the winner. Graveyard was a deserved winner for street/scare zone of the year.


Yes, that was a surprise. I was for sure that Deadman’s Pier would win. Not surprised about the Graveyard winning for Scare Zone though. The scare actors there were awesome. I wonder who won the top scare actor.




keishashadow said:


> Sam doesn’t look quite pleased in the picture below, however I was. the old clown I fashioned out of a $5 goodwill costume years ago was ahem brought to new life with a lighting effect I dreamed up…make sure to zoom in on it’s face.


Your Sam looks awesome.



macraven said:


> After spending two hours of my pathetic life having more dental work done this morning, I finally am not numb anymore


Mac sorry to hear you are still in the middle of all your dental procedures. Hope all feels better soon.




Sue M said:


> 'I’m still alive! Lol. It’s been a busy fall with wedding planning. Then got really crazy so haven’t been around.
> Daughter (youngest, 32) got married Oct 1 outside wedding. Weather was summer like.
> But………my husband had a stroke 3 days before wedding. Symptoms weren’t typical. He had nausea and was a little off balance. At first we thought it was a stomach flu. But next day his brother said he thought we should take him to ER. Turns out it was a brain bleed.
> we were lucky it was small,and they were able to stop it.



Sue so sorry to hear about your hubby. It was his brothers advice about taking your hubby to the ER that was a saving grace. I’am so glad he got the care he needed. I know this had to be a traumatic experience for you both.

Lots of prayers for you both. I’am sure the Doc’s will come up with the right meds to help control his blood pressure.




Sue M said:


> He got out for the wedding. So thankful. Our daughter canceled rehearsal dinner and the wedding reception. We had the wedding and reception at husbands brothers back yard. The bridesmaids put together an entire new wedding in 24 hrs. The wedding was always planned for the garden. But they put together the entire reception, they were amazing. And since it was only 3 blocks from home her daddy was able to go, and leave when he needed to.


It is so nice to hear he was able to attend your daughters wedding. Sounds like everyone chipped in and made the wedding and the reception special. It is so wonderful to have such a loving family.


Keisha sounds like your Halloween displays were a hit even though it rained. Your granddaughter was the cutest Chucky.


Been a busy past few days. Had family Halloween Party and we all had a nice time.

We had a special guest stop by. A little Captain Jack Sparrow




Great-Nephew J.

Here’s some pics of the party goodies.













I did make the pizza skulls and they turned our good. I also make a big pot of Chili and some other goodies.


We all had a nice time.


My dad and half sister were in town so my younger sister K and I took them for a little day trip on Tuesday to Santa Claus Indiana, Jasper Indiana to the Schnitzelbank German restaurant and then onto French Lick Indiana to see the West Baden Springs Hotel. It is a beautiful historic hotel that was refurbished.

Here are a couple pics.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Friday morning everyone.
> 
> View attachment 716253
> 
> 
> I those little Halloween eye pies were cute.
> 
> 
> My back it feeling a lot better, but no completely back to normal yet. Still tender so I’am being careful.
> 
> 
> 
> Had a nice weekend and the party was a hit.
> 
> 
> Sounds like you had a wonderful time with hour little granddaughte.
> 
> 
> When I read your post I had to go back and see when we went back in time. We turn our clocks back Saturday night after midnigh.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Halloween to you too Lynne. Hope your tea is hot and tasty this mornin.
> 
> 
> Happy Halloween to you too Pumpkin.
> 
> 
> 
> We had a nice time. Sounds like you and Tom had a nice pub dinner.
> 
> 
> Nice pumpkin carving.
> 
> 
> Yes, that was a surprise. I was for sure that Deadman’s Pier would win. Not surprised about the Graveyard winning for Scare Zone though. The scare actors there were awesome. I wonder who won the top scare actor.
> 
> 
> 
> Your Sam looks awesome.
> 
> 
> Mac sorry to hear you are still in the middle of all your dental procedures. Hope all feels better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue so sorry to hear about your hubby. It was his brothers advice about taking your hubby to the ER that was a saving grace. I’am so glad he got the care he needed. I know this had to be a traumatic experience for you both.
> 
> Lots of prayers for you both. I’am sure the Doc’s will come up with the right meds to help control his blood pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> It is so nice to hear he was able to attend your daughters wedding. Sounds like everyone chipped in and made the wedding and the reception special. It is so wonderful to have such a loving family.
> 
> 
> Keisha sound like you Halloween displays were a hit even though it rained. Your granddaughter was the cutest Chucky.
> 
> 
> Been a busy past few days. Had family Halloween Party and we all had a nice time.
> 
> We had a special guest stop by. A little Captain Jack Sparrow
> View attachment 716261
> 
> View attachment 716260
> 
> Great-Nephew J.
> 
> Here’s some pics of the party goodies.
> View attachment 716263
> 
> View attachment 716264
> 
> View attachment 716266
> 
> View attachment 716267
> 
> View attachment 716276
> 
> View attachment 716277
> 
> 
> I did make the pizza skulls and they turned our good. I also make a big pot of Chili and some other goodies.
> View attachment 716278
> 
> We all had a nice time.
> 
> 
> My dad and half sister were in town so my younger sister K and I took them for a little day trip on Tuesday to Santa Claus Indiana, Jasper Indiana to the Schnitzelbank German restaurant and then onto French Lick Indiana to see the West Baden Springs Hotel. It is a beautiful historic hotel that was refurbished.
> 
> Here are a couple pics.



Love your little Capt Jack!!! He is a cutie and growing so fast.... and your spread looks lovely as always. 

Glad to hear you`re doing ok.......







Absolutely stunning day, and not too cold surprisingly.  

Clouds have all disappeared now and we have almost Florida like crystal blue sky now, although we could never compete with them!!!











I do love having seasons, especially Autumn.........nothing like being all wrapped up in new boots, coat, hat and scarf and walking along the promenade and stopping in for a hot chocolate in one of the cafe`s......absolutely beautiful. Although didn`t realy need the hat and scarf after a while and jacket was a little to warm in the end......Autumn evenings are the best too, love getting all cosied up at night with my husband watching a good movie with a glass of wine.....yep, I`m a hopeless romantic and proud of it...

Didn`t find a picture I liked out today, but will keep looking, we have a few places to look yet, I`ll find something. 

Got a few more parcels delivered today, mostly Christmas presents and one was rather dull, a car cleaning kit for one of my Godsons.....well, it`s what he asked for! 

Just about to have lunch, shrimp cocktail sandwiches on white, with our Marie Rose sauce......gorgeous!


----------



## Robo56

There are rooms that face the atrium and there are outside rooms that face the gardens. 

There are shops, restaurants, nice lounges and a spa. West Baden Resort has a trolly that takes you over to the French Lick resort where there is a Casino if you want to go.

It is a beautiful place to visit. K and I said we should bring some of the ladies in the family there for a little spa weekend. Sounds like a good idea.

I need to get moving. I’am watching little J this morning.


Hubby and I have a wedding to go to tomorrow and its about 4 hours away near Indianapolis and I have no idea what I’am wearing. Need to get on that today too.

Have a wonderful day everyone doing whatever it is that makes you happy.


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you find the perfect outfit for tomorrow’s wedding Robo.  Great pictures too.  Resort looks beautiful, and spa ladies’ weekend?  Sounds like a fun pampering time.  So cute, little jack.  And your Halloween spread looked so tasty, and those skulls looked great.  Hope your coffee is hot in your HHN mug, and back feeling even better today.  

Hehe, older one just came by to say hi.  He’s such a nice kid, as friend has to drop off his car in shop, so he’s taking friend to his work, while friend’s car is being serviced.  He’ll be back to freshen up before he has to go to his work.  

Little one has class this morning, then we’ll head out.  Probably will stop for lunch somewhere along our trip to the farm store complex.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> View attachment 716282
> 
> View attachment 716283
> 
> View attachment 716284
> 
> View attachment 716285
> 
> 
> View attachment 716286
> There are rooms that face the atrium and there are outside rooms that face the gardens.
> 
> There are shops, restaurants, nice lounges and a spa. West Baden Resort has a trolly that takes you over to the French Lick resort where there is a Casino if you want to go.
> 
> It is a beautiful place to visit. K and I said we should bring some of the ladies in the family there for a little spa weekend. Sounds like a good idea.
> 
> I need to get moving. I’am watching little J this morning.
> 
> 
> Hubby and I have a wedding to go to tomorrow and its about 4 hours away near Indianapolis and I have no idea what I’am wearing. Need to get on that today too.
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone doing whatever it is that makes you happy.



Looks lovely Robbie and yes a perfect place for a group of ladies, friends or relatives to get together, Spa weekends are lovely. 

Enjoy looking after the little guy this morning and have a fabulous time at your wedding this weekend and good luck finding something to wear, never an easy decision. 







4.30 and not quite dark yet, but getting there......had a lovely lazy afternoon doing some TR and enjoying a gin cocktail Tom made up for me while he was through in the kitchen .....I taught him well.

Still to make up my pepper sauce for tonight, will grind down the peppercorns then get it made up, roux version of a sauce so no need for cream...although I have been known to add some cream in case it needs loosening a little.

Been gorgeous all day, but turning now into more autumnal temps......

Getting hungry, but far too early to eat now......


----------



## keishashadow

76 here.  So nice I postponed my shingles & flu vaccines until it will rain on Monday & temps drop.  Nearly always get a fever for a day.  Don’t want to waste the sunshine!

  Decided to not make run to far-flung stadium tonight to see my boys’ team in the first round of football playoffs

1/3rd of their starters are out with the flu and another 5 injured and not cleared.  When it rains…



Lynne G said:


> But not me. But will have lightweight pants and a short sleeved shirt.


Glad I didn’t put my summer clothes away yet.  Will be sporting them for next few days


Robo56 said:


> Yes, that was a surprise. I was for sure that Deadman’s Pier would win.


Indeed. 

the day tour guide I had did go into great detail on the intricate decor/design in monsters. That, the  fact it’s their bread & butter franchise & had some great scare actorsprobably sealed the deal



Robo56 said:


> Your Sam looks awesome


He is a handsome ‘lil devil.  I introduced him to
Several people who asked who he was as ‘my favorite son’. 


Robo56 said:


> We had a special guest stop by. A little Captain Jack Sparrow


He looks very at ease in that elaborate costume, love it.  Your buffet display belongs in the pages of a magazine!


Robo56 said:


> is a beautiful place to visit


Stunning!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Evening all.
Sue glad to hear your husband is doing well.  Such a shock but amazing they got the wedding all sorted.  Congratulations to them.
Some great Halloween pictures.  L went to a party with Mummy and they trick or treated round the area with other school friends.  It really rained so they were wet through on return.  J didn’t want to do it this year.  DS and DIL decorated and lit up little ones push  along bike.  Their new development was all very beautifully decorated and they said they got lots of callers.
DIL was on standby this week and got called 5.30 am Wednesday to Orlando.  I got a call 5 minutes later and little one and their dog were here by 6.15am.  Oh my were we glad when she arrived to collect him at lunchtime today!  We were both shattered.  He is so good but it’s a few years since we last had responsibility for a little one for so long.  I took him to a rhyme time group at the library and we had a couple of walks and J and L played with him when home and were sad he had gone today.
We had a drive round some plant centres this afternoon as I wanted a new container for my parents headstone but nothing suitable. Well nothing took my fancy.  We may go to another larger one tomorrow.

On Sunday Em and I are taking the children to Disney on Ice at Manchester Arena.  Hoping to go in on the train as it’s a matinee. So easy to then jump in a taxi to the Arena.

Bonfire night tomorrow and we have fireworks for the garden.  Luckily Louie doesn’t mind them but I keep him indoors and I stay inside with him.   A few big displays around but we enjoy just having ours at home. Kev is very organised and has everything and everyone safe while he handles them.  Think we will order take out to complete the evening.

Hope everyone stays well.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> 76 here.  So nice I postponed my shingles & flu vaccines until it will rain on Monday & temps drop.  Nearly always get a fever for a day.  Don’t want to waste the sunshine!
> 
> Decided to not make run to far-flung stadium tonight to see my boys’ team in the first round of football playoffs
> 
> 1/3rd of their starters are out with the flu and another 5 injured and not cleared.  When it rains…
> 
> 
> Glad I didn’t put my summer clothes away yet.  Will be sporting them for next few days
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> the day tour guide I had did go into great detail on the intricate decor/design in monsters. That, the  fact it’s their bread & butter franchise & had some great scare actorsprobably sealed the deal
> 
> 
> He is a handsome ‘lil devil.  I introduced him to
> Several people who asked who he was as ‘my favorite son’.
> 
> He looks very at ease in that elaborate costume, love it.  Your buffet display belongs in the pages of a magazine!
> 
> Stunning!



Absolutely...enjoy that sunshine while you can, especially knowing how you get after the jabs! Once winter hits there`s some very gloomy days ahead, glad to hear you are still having decent weather in your area!

And hope the boys` team gets back to full health soon, they sound like an amazing team with a heck of a lot of enthusiasm. Fingers crossed for them....

lol.....Little Sam.......he is kinda cute!!




Beautiful sunrise again this morning, lay in bed and watched it as my husband went down and brought us back up a big mug of tea, not something we usually do, but it was lovely. Looks to be a nice enough day ahead for us I think.

Got a friend coming round for a cuppa mid morning today, always like to see her, not sure if she`ll bring one of her dogs or not, Poppy is the doggy that is reluctant to go in our dining room and if she does she just sits and stares at one corner.....quite disconcerting to be honest and the same corner every time. But, she is the cutest doggy.

She admired our ceramic sparkly poppy I was wearing during the week when we ran into her, so I got her one and her husband a plainer one that Tom has as they`ve been wearing regular poppies so far, they hadn`t been able to find a place that sells them. Have to wear our poppies this time of year.

Not much going on today, quiet day for us and will get takeout tonight from the Thai place we like, anything to avoid going out with all the fireworks going off down there. Where we live, we don`t really get annoyed by them, we can see them in the distance but my goodness some places are like downtown Beirut! Absolutely hate them, yes they`re pretty to look at, but such a disturbance for so many folks for many reasons. Call me the party pooper.......

Going to make Tom Eggs Benedict, just for him though, I`ll stick to bacon I think with some toast. Lunch we`ll wait and see if my friend is still here or not, if she stays I`ll make something nicer.


























​


----------



## Lynne G

Oh my, now can say I have 25 and 21 year old kids.  Hehe, older one got 25 punches yesterday.  He worked yesterday, so we just had a late night happy birthday to him.  Said we will celebrate his, and my two other siblings birthdays at Thanksgiving.  We tend to group together birthdays that happened since the last time extended family got together.  Hence, October birthdays and older one’s yesterday, in a few weeks, as Labor Day saw mine and little one’s celebrated then.   

So an almost weather breaking high temp today.  77 degrees this afternoon.  Yep, Keisha, happy to extend the use of those Spring/Summer clothes.  Which reminds me, left jacket in car. Oops.  

And so, some pick up from store, was supposed to have been earlier, but older one does not care his main birthday gift will be picked up today, and not yesterday.  

That’s our Saturday.  Errands to run, and time to enjoy some park or little zoo time, as weather so beautiful this weekend.  

Farm store area was interesting. We did not buy much.  Not one I’d probably go to again.  But drive was easy, and stopped in the outlets on way back.  Disney store was having an extra discount off clearance.  Scored a SW hat and pin set that were very reasonably priced with that discount, and gave to older one, as he’s a big SW fan.  Will give him the rest of his gifts today. 

Super sized most laziest of days Saturday, is wished.  And yep, tomorrow we wake up back on standard time.  Let those darker evenings commence.


----------



## schumigirl

Our friends didn’t stay for lunch in the end, but we had a lovely catch up this morning over tea and scones. Seems I had missed a few bits of news about what’s going on with others……she knows everything though.

Caught up on some TR and just made us up our first cocktail of the day…….

Gin on the Beach……minus the beach today as it’s miserable now outside……getting darker and it’s only 3.30…..hoping for rain later though, yes, I’m a misery…….lol…….

Gin on the Beach……





Gin is from Cornwall and is beautiful.

Thai take out later tonight, getting a delivery to avoid going out with all these darn fireworks going off everywhere.

Will choose a movie to watch later too……we just binge watched The Watcher on Netflix, it was very good and loosely based on a true story. Guy who does AHS produced it, quite creepy and Stiflers Mom was in it for those that know the American Pie movies…

Happy Saturday………


----------



## Lynne G

Can’t believe our pumpkins still look good.  They were great ones this year.  

Was so warm, had to use my car’s AC.  Got my order, though store was annoying as no one knew where to go for pick up.  But finally got a person who knew.  Then Target run, and relaxing.  

Most perfect of a Saturday for us.


----------



## macraven

Saturday seemed like a long day for me
Now I am done with getting the house all in order, trying to catch up on how all have been doing today.

I am so excited that one of my sons is coming to visit us in a few weeks from now 
He has not seen our house once we moved in to it.
It’s been too long of a time since I have seen him.

It will be a short visit but we will pack a lot of time catching up with him.

Told him he can sleep on the plane ride going back home

I like southern living as snow is a rarity here.
Only thing I miss are my boys.


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. I am taking a break from math right now. I had planned on working on schoolwork all day, but there was a major power outage at the university today that affected the servers. The website was down almost all day. I spent most of the day watching college football. Going to try a quick catch up. 



schumigirl said:


> Love the bowling shoes!! And well done on the excellent score on your essay, you must be really pleased with that.


Thanks. The shoes look even cuter in person. Im always happy when my grade exceeds my expectation. I'm waiting for the second essay to be graded now. 


Lynne G said:


> And that pesky rain still try to wet those trick or treaters. But at least still saying late in the evening. And we do turn out our light at a reasonable time, around 8:30. Though being a school night, early kids may be. Though most years no one came after 7:30. Most start by 5:30 or so.


We had a rainy night as well. Probably got about a dozen kids. 


schumigirl said:


> Struggling to find proper lighting for some rooms and downstairs bathroom......got a few more places to try first.


I just discovered that we need new lighting for our spare room. DH set up a workspace for me there, but the lighting is not very good. I'm not sure if we will replace the ceiling fan with another fan or just a light fixture. The current fan is kind of ugly.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> We made it back from the big city. Kids are all moved in and mostly settled.


I know you are relieved to have that done. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Enjoyed our time with our gd. She didn't want us to go home...broke my heart to leave her


Aww...how far away are you?


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Great mark!!!! I hope you can find the motivation you have been missing.


Thanks, Still haven't found my motivation yet. I can't wait for this sub-term to end.  December 16 can't  come soon enough. 


macraven said:


> and do have some candy bars left which will be for tomorrow’s breakfast…


Candy for breakfast?  


Lynne G said:


> Oh my, was at a store this weekend, and yes, I heard Christmas music playing.


My next door neighbors have starting putting up their outdoor Christmas decorations. I love Christmas, but am not quite ready for music and decorations. 


keishashadow said:


> look at me, getting all artsy-fartsy with my weeping angel pic


Cool Angel. I recently saw that David Tenant is coming back briefly as the Doctor. I have to be sure to watch those episodes. 


keishashadow said:


> every year say I’m gong to wrap as I go & every year it’s a marathon couple of days wrapping them At the bitter end.


I usually wrap as I buy, but right now all the gifts I bought are just tossed in a bag in my closet. 


keishashadow said:


> I have a real love-hate relationship with Etsy. Mostly re the WDW custom tshirts. Highly rated shops and about 50-50 received off center decals & even some shirts with holes in them! Don’t get me started on shipping delivery times, admittedly spoiled by amazon but, most seem to have had a 3 week turnaround.


I have had good luck with Etsy so far. I will probably wait until sometime after January to start ordering our park shirts. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> So I skipped Tim's this morning....now I remember why I never use skip. OH my that was an expensive Tim's run - I also got a couple of things for the work crew in here...but geeze  that was pricey!!!!


Skipped? Is this like online  ordering/delivery? 


macraven said:


> but I am pain free now.
> 
> Another molar will be dealt with in two weeks.
> One more root canal and think that should be it


So sorry you need so much dental work, but glad you are pain free right now. 


macraven said:


> Does anyone have left over candy from Oct 31?


We have a bag of Hershey fun size bars left. I'm eating the chocolate and dh is eating  the cookies & creme bars. 


Sue M said:


> my husband had a stroke 3 days before wedding





Sue M said:


> He’s being followed up by his family doctor. Had Neurologist consult who was quite happy with his progress and released him to family doctors care.
> 
> I think new med, and dosage is working to control the BP. Too early to say for sure, only changed 2 days ago. But so far, so good!


Oh wow. How scary. So glad to hear he is doing much better and was able to make the wedding. Congrats to your daughter. 


Robo56 said:


> Here’s some pics of the party goodies.


Your party preparation always looks amazing.


macraven said:


> I am so excited that one of my sons is coming to visit us in a few weeks from now
> He has not seen our house once we moved in to it.
> It’s been too long of a time since I have seen him.


How fun. I know you will enjoy some time with him. 


I think I am done with math for tonight. I'm going to turn my clock back and go to bed.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Saturday seemed like a long day for me
> Now I am done with getting the house all in order, trying to catch up on how all have been doing today.
> 
> I am so excited that one of my sons is coming to visit us in a few weeks from now
> He has not seen our house once we moved in to it.
> It’s been too long of a time since I have seen him.
> 
> It will be a short visit but we will pack a lot of time catching up with him.
> 
> Told him he can sleep on the plane ride going back home
> 
> I like southern living as snow is a rarity here.
> Only thing I miss are my boys.



It`s getting close for his visit now! It`ll be lovely to see him and yes, you`ll make the most of his visit, and absolutely tell him he can sleep on the plane!! 

He`ll be so excited to see you both too. 





Charade67 said:


> Hello everyone. I am taking a break from math right now. I had planned on working on schoolwork all day, but there was a major power outage at the university today that affected the servers. The website was down almost all day. I spent most of the day watching college football. Going to try a quick catch up.
> 
> 
> Thanks. The shoes look even cuter in person. Im always happy when my grade exceeds my expectation. I'm waiting for the second essay to be graded now.
> 
> We had a rainy night as well. Probably got about a dozen kids.
> 
> I just discovered that we need new lighting for our spare room. DH set up a workspace for me there, but the lighting is not very good. I'm not sure if we will replace the ceiling fan with another fan or just a light fixture. The current fan is kind of ugly.
> 
> I know you are relieved to have that done.
> 
> Aww...how far away are you?
> 
> Thanks, Still haven't found my motivation yet. I can't wait for this sub-term to end.  December 16 can't  come soon enough.
> 
> Candy for breakfast?
> 
> My next door neighbors have starting putting up their outdoor Christmas decorations. I love Christmas, but am not quite ready for music and decorations.
> 
> Cool Angel. I recently saw that David Tenant is coming back briefly as the Doctor. I have to be sure to watch those episodes.
> 
> I usually wrap as I buy, but right now all the gifts I bought are just tossed in a bag in my closet.
> 
> I have had good luck with Etsy so far. I will probably wait until sometime after January to start ordering our park shirts.
> 
> Skipped? Is this like online  ordering/delivery?
> 
> So sorry you need so much dental work, but glad you are pain free right now.
> 
> We have a bag of Hershey fun size bars left. I'm eating the chocolate and dh is eating  the cookies & creme bars.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow. How scary. So glad to hear he is doing much better and was able to make the wedding. Congrats to your daughter.
> 
> Your party preparation always looks amazing.
> 
> How fun. I know you will enjoy some time with him.
> 
> 
> I think I am done with math for tonight. I'm going to turn my clock back and go to bed.



It`s always nice to do better than you think in anything, sounds like you`re getting excellent results for you hard work. 

Yes, you need good lighting for doing anything like that. Good idea to change it out so you can see better. If it`s ugly.....absolutely get rid of it!! 




We had such a lovely evening last night. After our Thai takeout which was delicious, we snuggled down on the sofa in the back room and watched Game of Shadows with RDJ and then Malice, an excellent film with Nicole Kidman, Alec Baldwin and Bill Pullman. Fabulous movie with a good twist. 

Made another type of Gin cocktail and it was very nice too!!! Didn`t need the snacks I had made up as we were just too full. Slothing along the sofa with my husband was indeed the perfect night. Slept like logs too and slept late this morning till 8am which was bliss!! 

Beautiful sunny day here but chilly which is just lovely for the time of year, it is Autumn now, time for Autumnal clothes......new boots and coat time!!! Heading out shopping this morning, shouldn`t be too long though as I know what I want.

Trying to decide if I want to do a roast chicken for tonight or make chicken & bacon mac n cheese just to be different, not normally a Sunday dinner meal, but quite fancy it, I know Tom will jump at it. We`ll see. 

Breakfast first......bacon up mac.......




























Have a lovely Sunday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah those sunny days are not here today.  Overcast.  But I’ll take it.  Warm. Even with chance of drizzling rain this afternoon, still will be in the mid 70’s.  And no matter, that high weather system will return by sunrise, and gloriously sunny days are the next three days.  But ack, after another 74 the high degee on Monday, 55 degrees the high on Tuesday.  Yep, 20 degree difference.  Hence, those shorts will be short lived, for now.  Lightweight winter type jacket on Tuesday for me.  Though I’m guessing will be a shock a little, but refreshing to say hey, it is November and later in the Fall season weather.

Charade, good to hear from you, and hope math homework was not hard. When we set up our desk in our room, we added a light over it.  I like to see well when typing in the screen.  Good luck finding the right light.

Sue, hoping DH is doing well today.  Continued good thoughts his blood pressure is normal now.  Mummy dust well wishes to him. 

Yay, Mac having one of her sons coming to visit. It should be great to have his company. 

Sunday it is, and back on standard time.  Hence I’m up early anyway. 

Had a good night sleep, as went to bed with a headache.  Took medicine to help with making me pass out asleep.  Feel a dull ache,  but think tea drinking is helping that.  Won’t take more medicine unless that little bit of pain gets worse.  That, and making some waffles for DH and I. 

Hehe, with time change, may see both kids a little earlier. And older one works today.  DH will be out the door soon, and so, a little one and me day.  She has a store place she wants to go to, and then that’s it.  Lazy Sunday?  Yep.  And that’s a good thing.

That, and our Sundays are always get those, now mostly full, trash cans to the curb. This Sunday is no different. 

Sigh, clock changed, and alarm set.  Yep, that back to week day routine starts already. 

Ah, embracing that holiday decor outside too.  Holiday mat on our stoop as changed from the pumpkin one.  And wreath hung on the front door now.  Little one picked up some battery operated star lights.  May see if they can be on our front door too.  I love seeing all those holiday lights as I pass by neighborhoods. 

Good morning all.


----------



## schumigirl

Wow....deserted here today!!! 

It started raining around 4pm today, but had been gorgeous up till then. We ended up going out for lunch with a group of friends to one of our village pubs.....sat near the fire they`ve started lighting again all day and evening, although the barmaid hates it as she is the one that has to clean and set it.......

Food was lovely and we had a nice time chatting with the other 6 folks. 

So no cooking tonight in the end again. Enjoying a pot of tea right now in the kitchen trying to order our charity family Christmas cards/diaries/calendars from the Hospice. I get so far in ordering then it goes back to the beginning. Very frustrating, might have to give them a call tomorrow. 

Rest of the night is maybe some tv later and start a new book and hope the rain stops for tomorrow. 


And hope Robbie has enjoyed her wedding this weekend.........


----------



## macraven

I am playing catch up on the thread

been reading posts in between commercials 

Charade… math work done now?


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Charade… math work done now?


I finished about an hour ago.  2 weeks down, 6 to go.


----------



## macraven




----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I am playing catch up on the thread
> 
> been reading posts in between commercials
> 
> Charade… math work done now?



Walking Dead???





Charade67 said:


> I finished about an hour ago.  2 weeks down, 6 to go.



You`re a third of the way through.......almost half! There`s light at the end of the tunnel.......I admire your resolve, especially as you work full time too. 






I hate waking up feeling tied....who does that after a good night`s sleep! 

Had to drag myself out of bed, but once I was up and had my shower felt a lot better. I`m guessing I had a restless night as Tom asked me if I remembered chatting in my sleep a couple of times......er, obviously not! At one point I apparently looked towards our bedroom door that you can`t actually see from our bed as it`s round a corner, but I said oh you`re here again......lol.....not sure whether to laugh or be scared! My dreams are infamous! 

Today, well once it`s light we`ll see what the weather is like, going to be almost 60 this afternoon, not bad for us for the time of year, but 50F this morning, might be nice to walk if it`s not breezy. 

Will think about food later, far too early right now but time for an early cup of some breakfast tea......


















Have a lovely Monday 



​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh house is almost too warm.  And heater is silent.  Yep, warm temp day today.  And chance to tie or beat the high temp for today.  77 degrees they are predicting. Then the heater will be working soon enough.  20 degree drop on Tuesday.  

But no matter, gloriously sunny days to start this week day routine holiday week. And even though the clouds and some rain chances predicted after 4 days of sunshine, this Friday is the holiday, so don’t care if not as clear skies.  Predicted to be overcast and a bit rainy this holiday weekend, though the 10 day forecast says the sun returns next Monday.  And nice to see only two 50’s high in that 10 day forecast, with mid 60’s the rest.  

Fall weather report. Yes. Those 60’s degrees are more seasonal for us this time of year. So very nice to enjoy that high 77 temp this afternoon.

And so, back to that very early morning start week day routine for me.  Still hot tea, even if a little warm.  I don’t mind feeling a bit warm.  More than feeling a bit cold.  

Headache is gone, thankfully, and while I was a kinda restless sleeper, I’m feeling good.  

Ack to Schumi having talking dreams.  Yesterday, very early in the morning, I told my DH I heard the front door open.  Went to check, and nope, no one there, and no one in our house.  But as I passed by older one’s bedroom door, I heard talking.  Not his voice, but another.  Woke him up to ask if he had left an electronic on, where that voice could have come from.  Said no. Odd.  But I file that on, guess I was not as awake as I thought I was. Minds can make you see things that are not there.  Hope you have a good night’s sleep feeling tonight. 

Thus, most Marvelous of Mondays to all today.  And hope you get to rock those sunglasses in a sunny and warm Monday today too.


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all, been enjoying the lovely weather.  Only mid 60’s here today but, sun is shining & that’s still 10 degrees warmer than our norm!   

Will go forth & get our “jabs” In a bit.  Then a bit of shopping.  Managed to convince the mr to get his 2nd shingles bump.  He is resisting the flu one.  Maybe the pharmacist will bat her eyes at him & do her magic there lol

Mac - wow, that is a long time away from family.  Life is too short. Such exciting news for you, over Thanksgiving?  enjoy your time together.  Buy lots of food, DS morph back into teen eaters when they cross Mom’s doorstop lol



Lynne G said:


> Hehe, older one got 25 punches yesterday. He worked yesterday, so we just had a late night happy birthday to him. Said we will celebrate his, and my two other siblings birthdays at Thanksgiving. We tend to group together birthdays that happened since the last time extended family got together.


a loud shout out to your DS!


----------



## macraven

keisha it’s over a 12 hour drive non stop (milwaukee to our place ) for son to our house so he will fly on my nickel 

Will be first time he will see our house

Very excited to see him and his boy

It will be a short mini vacation for them.
Blink and it will be over.

Will give him a tour of our area and then spend the day eating bbq food
lol

They will be here and gone before turkey day


----------



## Robo56

Good Monday afternoon everyone.





schumigirl said:


> Love your little Capt Jack!!! He is a cutie and growing so fast.... and your spread looks lovely as always.


Thank you Carole. He was a good sport for his mommy and actually didn’t mind the costume. Everyone enjoyed all the goodies.




schumigirl said:


> Clouds have all disappeared now and we have almost Florida like crystal blue sky now, although we could never compete with them!!!


Looked like a beautiful day for a walk on the beach.




Lynne G said:


> Hope you find the perfect outfit for tomorrow’s wedding Robo. Great pictures too. Resort looks beautiful, and spa ladies’ weekend? Sounds like a fun pampering time. So cute, little jack. And your Halloween spread looked so tasty, and those skulls looked great. Hope your coffee is hot in your HHN mug, and back feeling even better today.


Thank your Lynne. I was able to find something in the closet that worked out fine To wear for the wedding.

I had My big mug of coffee this morning. Hope your tea was hot and good this morning.




schumigirl said:


> Looks lovely Robbie and yes a perfect place for a group of ladies, friends or relatives to get together, Spa weekends are lovely.
> 
> Enjoy looking after the little guy this morning and have a fabulous time at your wedding this weekend and good luck finding something to wear, never an easy decision.


I will have to see which ladies in the family can make the weekend getaway. It is a beautiful place to visit.



keishashadow said:


> He looks very at ease in that elaborate costume, love it. Your buffet display belongs in the pages of a magazine!


Thank you Janet. Little J did like his costume. Everyone had a good time enjoying the goody buffet.



keishashadow said:


> the day tour guide I had did go into great detail on the intricate decor/design in monsters. That, the fact it’s their bread & butter franchise & had some great scare actorsprobably sealed the deal


I guess that would make sense for sure. The house was very nice. And seeing it on the day tour really helped one appreciate it a lot more. I still think for over all design Dead Man‘s Pier was awesome. That was an original house and a fantastic one at that.

They have been getting better every year with their original designs.




Lynne G said:


> Oh my, now can say I have 25 and 21 year old kids.


Happy birthday to your son Lynne.






schumigirl said:


> Gin on the Beach……


Those drinks look delicious.




macraven said:


> am so excited that one of my sons is coming to visit us in a few weeks from now
> He has not seen our house once we moved in to it.
> It’s been too long of a time since I have seen him.


So glad to hear you will get to spend some time with your son and grandson Mac.




Charade67 said:


> Your party preparation always looks amazing.


Thank you Charade. Hope you are doing well. Hang in there. School will be over before you know it and you will be happy you finished out your degree.



schumigirl said:


> And hope Robbie has enjoyed her wedding this weekend........


Carole we had a lovely time. It was a beautiful wedding. This was hubby maternal side of the family. The bride and groom looked so sweet together. Everything was very tasteful and elegant.


Janet sorry to hear your sons team has been hit hard with the flu. It is so hard when those players do their best to get out of the playoffs only to get hit hard with being sick at a time when the team needs all its best players. Best wishes for the fellows to get well soon.


I’am taking a break from taking down Halloween decorations and putting up Christmas. Don’t want to waste steps so as Halloween decorations go up to be stored I bring some Christmas down.

The wedding was beautiful Saturday. We really enjoyed the visit with all the family. The bride and groom are adorable and a sweet couple.

We had a good trip up to Carmel, Indiana on Saturday morning tor the wedding. It was about 4 hours away from us. The hotel that we stayed in was one of 3 that was chosen by the bride for guests to stay at. It was centrally located to the church and reception venue. It was a nice hotel and was very reasonably priced.

So now I’am trying to get things cleaned up around here and decorated for Christmas. Its a bit slow going, but I enjoy the process. Granddaughter offered to come over and help Saturday switch things around. I will see how much I get done today.

Hubby has MD appointment this afternoon so I need to get moving.



Have a wonderful Monday everyone doing what every it is that makes you happy.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all, been enjoying the lovely weather.  Only mid 60’s here today but, sun is shining & that’s still 10 degrees warmer than our norm!
> 
> Will go forth & get our “jabs” In a bit.  Then a bit of shopping.  Managed to convince the mr to get his 2nd shingles bump.  He is resisting the flu one.  Maybe the pharmacist will bat her eyes at him & do her magic there lol
> 
> Mac - wow, that is a long time away from family.  Life is too short. Such exciting news for you, over Thanksgiving?  enjoy your time together.  Buy lots of food, DS morph back into teen eaters when they cross Mom’s doorstop lol
> 
> 
> a loud shout out to your DS!
> View attachment 717048




Aren`t men funny.....Tom wasn`t planning to get the Flu jab, but we went in together and when he saw I got mine he said he might as well get his too....lol....said he`d blame me if he felt poorly......thank goodness he was fine!! I`d never have heard the end of it.....

Hope you both do well afterwards. 

Yes, our weather woman said we`re all going to pay for this milder autumn......





macraven said:


> keisha it’s over a 12 hour drive non stop (milwaukee to our place ) for son to our house so he will fly on my nickel
> 
> Will be first time he will see our house
> 
> Very excited to see him and his boy
> 
> It will be a short mini vacation for them.
> Blink and it will be over.
> 
> Will give him a tour of our area and then spend the day eating bbq food
> lol
> 
> They will be here and gone before turkey day



You`ll make the most of it for sure when they`re there with you. Spending time with them will be precious and yes, enjoy your BBQ place for food! Sounds idylic, cosied up together for their visit.





Robo56 said:


> Good Monday afternoon eeveryone.
> 
> View attachment 717107
> 
> 
> Thank you Carole. He was a good sport for his mommy and actually didn’t mind the costume. Everyone enjoyed all the goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> Looked like a beautiful day for a walk on the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank your Lynne. I was able to find something in the closet that worked out fine To wear for the wedding.
> 
> I had My big mug of coffee this morning. Hope your tea was hot and good this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to see which ladies in the family can make the weekend getaway. It is a beautiful place to visit.
> 
> 
> Thank you Janet. Little J did like his costume. Everyone had a good time enjoying the goody buffet.
> 
> 
> I guess that would make sense for sure. The house was very nice. And seeing it on the day tour really helped one appreciate it a lot more. I still think for over all design Dead Man‘s Pier was awesome. That was an original house and a fantastic one at that.
> 
> They have been getting better every year with their original designs.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to your son Lynne.
> View attachment 717108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those drinks look delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> So glad to hear you will get to spend some time with your son and grandson Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Charade. Hope you are doing well. Hang in there. School will be over before you know it and you will be happy you finished out your degree.
> 
> 
> Carole we had a lovely time. It was a beautiful wedding. This was hubby maternal side of the family. The bride and groom looked so sweet together. Everything was very tasteful and elegant.
> 
> 
> Janet sorry to hear your sons team has been hit hard with the flu. It is so hard when those players do their best to get out of the playoffs only to get hit hard with being sick at a time when the team needs all its best players. Best wishes for the fellows to get well soon.
> 
> 
> I’am taking a break from taking down Halloween decorations and putting up Christmas. Don’t want to waste steps so as Halloween decorations go up to be stored I bring some Christmas down.
> 
> The wedding was beautiful Saturday. We really enjoyed the visit with all the family. The bride and groom are adorable and a sweet couple.
> 
> We had a good trip up to Carmel, Indiana on Saturday morning tor the wedding. It was about 4 hours away from us. The hotel that we stayed in was one of 3 that was chosen by the bride for guests to stay at. It was centrally located to the church and reception venue. It was a nice hotel and was very reasonably priced.
> 
> So now I’am trying to get things cleaned up around here and decorated for Christmas. Its a bit slow going, but I enjoy the process. Granddaughter offered to come over and help Saturday switch things around. I will see how much I get done today.
> 
> Hubby has MD appointment this afternoon so I need to get moving.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Monday everyone doing what every it is that makes you happy.



Oh yes, those drinks were lovely!! Too lovely.....lol

I`m glad the wedding went well, it`s always such a special time to see our young uns get married. 

Yes, slow and easy with the decorations, don`t want to annoy your back! 

Have a great day......






We had our lamps on just around 4pm today, definitely getting darker much earlier now, but, I do love dark cosy nights though, must be an old romantic! 

Dinner was filling, made cajun chicken mac n cheese with a side salad, a little too rich for me so didn`t eat much of it, but still full. Made a large strong pot of tea afterwards, no goodies with it, just tea. 

Been on the phone to one of my brothers catching up, once we start chatting we forget to stop. Now might pop the tv on and see if we can find something worth watching.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

And just like that...it's winter here   

I blinked and it was Monday  morning and time to head into work.  

Had a busy weekend.  I was hoping to make an appearance this weekend, but between working both days, a little putzing and cleaning the house and also toss in a little brushing up on medical terminology for an interview later this week - I was a busy gal.  Had a chat with the scheduling manager, and reminded him about only 1 day on the weekends.  We made some changes to my schedule going forward.  Crossing my fingers that he remembers going forward.  

The snow started Friday evening as we were sitting down to eat...and it hasn't stopped yet   Today the temps have dropped yet again...and it's currentlly - 30C or -22F  with the windchill.  It will be a plug in our vehicles night so that they all start in the morning.  I'm already over winter already    Oh well.  

Not sure what I'm completely making tonight.  I took chicken out of the freezer.  



Sue M said:


> I’m still alive! Lol. It’s been a busy fall with wedding planning. Then got really crazy so haven’t been around.
> Daughter (youngest, 32) got married Oct 1 outside wedding. Weather was summer like.
> But………my husband had a stroke 3 days before wedding. Symptoms weren’t typical. He had nausea and was a little off balance. At first we thought it was a stomach flu. But next day his brother said he thought we should take him to ER. Turns out it was a brain bleed.
> we were lucky it was small,and they were able to stop it.


Gosh, wow!  It's good to hear your dh is recovering.  How stressful and traumatizing that must have been.  i hope he continues to recover.  
I was telling @macraven  that you watch TWD as well!  At least I think it was you 


Robo56 said:


> We all had a nice time.


THAT LOOKED AMAZING!!!!!!  Wow, you sure know how to do a party!!!!!


schumigirl said:


> Clouds have all disappeared now and we have almost Florida like crystal blue sky now, although we could never compete with them!!!


That picture is beautiful!  You are very lucky to live close to the water.  


Realfoodfans said:


> Bonfire night tomorrow and we have fireworks for the garden. Luckily Louie doesn’t mind them but I keep him indoors and I stay inside with him. A few big displays around but we enjoy just having ours at home. Kev is very organised and has everything and everyone safe while he handles them. Think we will order take out to complete the evening.


I hope you had a great Bonfire Night!  


Lynne G said:


> Oh my, now can say I have 25 and 21 year old kids. Hehe, older one got 25 punches yesterday.


Happy birthday to your kiddo.  They grow up so fast!!!!  Time definitely moves too fast!


schumigirl said:


> Gin on the Beach……


Those looked delicious!!!!!!  That is my type of beverage!


macraven said:


> I am so excited that one of my sons is coming to visit us in a few weeks from now
> He has not seen our house once we moved in to it.
> It’s been too long of a time since I have seen him.
> 
> It will be a short visit but we will pack a lot of time catching up with him.


That's awesome!  


Charade67 said:


> Hello everyone. I am taking a break from math right now. I had planned on working on schoolwork all day, but there was a major power outage at the university today that affected the servers. The website was down almost all day. I spent most of the day watching college football. Going to try a quick catch up.


That must have been the universe saying you needed a break 


Charade67 said:


> Skipped? Is this like online ordering/delivery?


Yes...it's Skip the Dishes!  Or Door Dash!  I should have clarified 


Lynne G said:


> Headache is gone, thankfully, and while I was a kinda restless sleeper, I’m feeling good.


It's good to hear the headache is gone.  Those are never fun.  


schumigirl said:


> We had our lamps on just around 4pm today, definitely getting darker much earlier now, but, I do love dark cosy nights though, must be an old romantic!
> 
> Dinner was filling, made cajun chicken mac n cheese with a side salad, a little too rich for me so didn`t eat much of it, but still full. Made a large strong pot of tea afterwards, no goodies with it, just tea.
> 
> Been on the phone to one of my brothers catching up, once we start chatting we forget to stop. Now might pop the tv on and see if we can find something worth watching.


Yup...with the time change now - lamps and lights are on much earlier again.   It is an adjustment - but by mid Jan - I ready to see more daylight again.  

Well, I should shuffle a few more papers. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> And just like that...it's winter here
> 
> I blinked and it was Monday  morning and time to head into work.
> 
> Had a busy weekend.  I was hoping to make an appearance this weekend, but between working both days, a little putzing and cleaning the house and also toss in a little brushing up on medical terminology for an interview later this week - I was a busy gal.  Had a chat with the scheduling manager, and reminded him about only 1 day on the weekends.  We made some changes to my schedule going forward.  Crossing my fingers that he remembers going forward.
> 
> The snow started Friday evening as we were sitting down to eat...and it hasn't stopped yet   Today the temps have dropped yet again...and it's currentlly - 30C or -22F  with the windchill.  It will be a plug in our vehicles night so that they all start in the morning.  I'm already over winter already    Oh well.
> 
> Not sure what I'm completely making tonight.  I took chicken out of the freezer.
> 
> 
> Gosh, wow!  It's good to hear your dh is recovering.  How stressful and traumatizing that must have been.  i hope he continues to recover.
> I was telling @macraven  that you watch TWD as well!  At least I think it was you
> 
> THAT LOOKED AMAZING!!!!!!  Wow, you sure know how to do a party!!!!!
> 
> That picture is beautiful!  You are very lucky to live close to the water.
> 
> I hope you had a great Bonfire Night!
> 
> Happy birthday to your kiddo.  They grow up so fast!!!!  Time definitely moves too fast!
> 
> Those looked delicious!!!!!!  That is my type of beverage!
> 
> That's awesome!
> 
> That must have been the universe saying you needed a break
> 
> Yes...it's Skip the Dishes!  Or Door Dash!  I should have clarified
> 
> It's good to hear the headache is gone.  Those are never fun.
> 
> Yup...with the time change now - lamps and lights are on much earlier again.   It is an adjustment - but by mid Jan - I ready to see more daylight again.
> 
> Well, I should shuffle a few more papers.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Oh heck Pumpkin!!!! I know it`s November, but it does seem really early for that type of weather....maybe because we`ve all had a kind of milder autumn all over it just doesn`t feel like it should be snowing already. 

That is crazy cold!! 

Yes, while I do love cosy autumn/winter evenings by end of February I`m more than ready for spring. And yes, I think you`d have loved that cocktail! 





We are supposed to have some high winds this week, but not too cold yet so maybe not winter coat time, one of the warmer jackets will do for now. Looks a nice enough morning out there, just a little breezy. 

Got the dentist today, just a check up but always get nervous for these appointments regardless. I do like this new dentist though. Then have a few things to pick up while we`re out. This time of year is so quiet, not much going on anywhere, although some of our friends are away so no plans afoot except for a lunch tomorrow, but only the four of us as the other two Wednesday lunch couples are away, one in the Caribbean and one in the Maldives.....I`d be so bored, but they love sun worshipping and water activities, so it`s perfect for them.

Breakfast soon, but tea for now, no idea what`s for dinner although it`s probably going to be chicken or steak....that narrows it down a little! 

Happy Tuesday 









​


----------



## Lynne G

Taco Tuesday, yay.  And a voting one for me, and Keisha.  

Clear sky and much cooler out. 44 degrees out.  Thankfully, not as cold, or even snowy, like Pumpkin. Now that’s cold and ooh snow already.  Hope your Timmy stops are plentiful with that cold weather.  

And so, tea and early morning routine.  House feels a bit cool this morning.  

But yay, today Mac may get a Taco Bell meal.  

Thus, all enjoy a taco or two, or even just dream of a taco eating day, and today is that day.  Taco Tuesday is here.  Woot!


----------



## macraven

i forgot this was Tuesday and took a steak out of the freezer this morning 

So we will do taco tuesday on Wednesday

My days blend together all the time 
Once my morning tasks are completed, I go back on Mac time and piddle my day away


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> i forgot this was Tuesday and took a steak out of the freezer this morning
> 
> So we will do taco tuesday on Wednesday
> 
> My days blend together all the time
> Once my morning tasks are completed, I go back on Mac time and piddle my day away



mac, I wake every morning having no clue what day it is.....they do all blend together when every day is a day off......lol.....

Enjoy those steaks though.......  






Clean bill of health from my dentist and got a call from them asking if I could go in early which suited us better. He went to Orlando in August with parents and other family, I was telling him last time about Velocicoaster and Hagrids and he loved them both, I was happy to hear, so we had a good old chat about everything Floridian!!! 

Did some shopping and dropped a birthday gift and card off to one of our friends and ended up staying for lunch which was lovely...she made up lunch like an afternoon tea which was really nice, all delicate little sandwiches and some macarons that she makes herself....gorgeous!! 

But, making chicken with a madeira and mushroom sauce for dinner, just won`t have a large portion and do some veg on the side. 

Still very warm here considering the time of year.....it`s breezy but so mild. 

4pm and lamps on though......


----------



## macraven

the only thing productive i did today was i voted  in GA

Trying to catch up reading the threads now


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's a cold Taco Tuesday here   

Temps are cold...but forecast is to warm up to more tolerable levels again.  But in the meantime - I'm a tad grumpy   It definitely is payback for the amazing fall weather we had lol.  

Been busy today shuffling papers again.  HR hat has another pin in again for moving another employee through all the paperwork and training.  Gotta love being the head paper wench 

I went out over lunch to pick up a few supplies to whip up a cheesecake for a gf's birthday.  She needs it to be gluten-free - and I wasn't sure how or what I was going to use.  But I was able to find gluten-free graham wafer crumbs!!!!!  I wasn't sure I would find those in our neck of the woods.  So tonight will be cheesecake making night - I think.  I hope to get to see her tomorrow for a quick stop in and chin waggle.  

Well, it's almost 4:00.  I have been trying to finish this since 10:30 am.  I still gotta had to the bank yet today before heading home.  Busy busy!

Have a great evening everyone!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

One of those busy days.

Enjoyed dinner, didn`t eat a whole lot but it was nice. I baked some stem ginger cookies today....just for me as Tom doesn`t like them   Nice with a pot of tea.

Full moon tonight…….



Hey Pumpkin……cheesecake sounds lovely! I’m sure you’ll do a good job……and glad you have some milder weather again….yes, being cold makes us grumpy……..



Time for bed here…….had a martini earlier…….nice!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I came to a good stopping place in my studies, so I am taking some time to post.  I actually had a really good day at work today. One of the insurance problems I have been working on since January had finally been resolved. We are also getting payments from Medicaid for all of the claims they short paid my boss during 2019 and 2020. This should amount to a few thousand dollars. 

Funny story - DH got a call from someone representing the university athletics department.  Someone called to complain that he was too loud at the last football game. Too loud.....at a football game.  The complaint came from a fan of the opposing team. We are assuming the person was just upset that their team lost. Normally nothing would have been said, but since dh is faculty they felt like they at least needed to inform him. 



schumigirl said:


> I`m guessing I had a restless night as Tom asked me if I remembered chatting in my sleep a couple of times......er, obviously not! At one point I apparently looked towards our bedroom door that you can`t actually see from our bed as it`s round a corner, but I said oh you`re here again......lol.....not sure whether to laugh or be scared! My dreams are infamous!


That's hilarious. I have crazy dreams too, but I don't think I've ever talked in my sleep.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> The snow started Friday evening as we were sitting down to eat...


I know you're in Canada, but it still seems too soon for snow.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> Yes...it's Skip the Dishes! Or Door Dash! I should have clarified


When you first said skipped I thought you meant you didn't get any Tim's.  Now Door Dash I understand. 


Lynne G said:


> Thus, all enjoy a taco or two, or even just dream of a taco eating day, and today is that day. Taco Tuesday is here. Woot!


No tacos for me today, but I did have a chimichanga for lunch. Close enough?


macraven said:


> the only thing productive i did today was i voted in GA


That was a good productive thing to do today. 

I'm a little annoyed. Usually I watch reruns of something like Castle or Murder She Wrote before I go to bed, but now both Hallmark and Lifetime are just showing their Christmas movies. Ugh. 

Guess I'll jus go to bed.


----------



## macraven

Sounds like you saved the day on that insurance claim from January 

It’s great you have been able to put that issue to bed!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. I came to a good stopping place in my studies, so I am taking some time to post.  I actually had a really good day at work today. One of the insurance problems I have been working on since January had finally been resolved. We are also getting payments from Medicaid for all of the claims they short paid my boss during 2019 and 2020. This should amount to a few thousand dollars.
> 
> Funny story - DH got a call from someone representing the university athletics department.  Someone called to complain that he was too loud at the last football game. Too loud.....at a football game.  The complaint came from a fan of the opposing team. We are assuming the person was just upset that their team lost. Normally nothing would have been said, but since dh is faculty they felt like they at least needed to inform him.
> 
> 
> That's hilarious. I have crazy dreams too, but I don't think I've ever talked in my sleep.
> 
> I know you're in Canada, but it still seems too soon for snow.
> 
> When you first said skipped I thought you meant you didn't get any Tim's.  Now Door Dash I understand.
> 
> No tacos for me today, but I did have a chimichanga for lunch. Close enough?
> 
> That was a good productive thing to do today.
> 
> I'm a little annoyed. Usually I watch reruns of something like Castle or Murder She Wrote before I go to bed, but now both Hallmark and Lifetime are just showing their Christmas movies. Ugh.
> 
> Guess I'll jus go to bed.



Nice work on the insurance claim! 

Oh good grief someone complained about a man being too noisy at a football game????? Jeez.....people do like to get offended over every little darn thing don`t they and they need to let everyone know about it today!! Shame they don`t have anything else to worry about.....file that complaint with the contempt and laughter it deserves. 

Skipped to us means missing something......I skipped lunch or I skipped going to the gym....not that I ever skip lunch!!!! 

Much as though I adore and love Christmas a little too much, I can`t get into those daytime Christmas movies. The houses and towns always look so gorgeous, but the storylines are just a little too twee for me. I do have friends though that love them though and watch them all.......







Sad to hear of the death of Leslie Phillips yesterday, most famous in the USA for being the voice of the sorting hat in Harry Potter but a marvellously charismatic actor who has entertained us for many years in the UK playing the lovable cad at times. Very funny man who everyone adored. Ding - Dong!! And Dan McCafferty of 70s group Nazareth, Bill Treacher another English actor very famous over here......we`re losing so many icons again this year.

Early night last night for us and very mild through the night again, same this morning but supposed to rain all through the morning before brightening up again apparently. 

Heading out shopping this morning, going to pick up the new winter coat, they have it in now, so will get that and try to do some other shopping too and drop some stuff off to the charity store and pop some donations into the food bank collection place, my goodness they are struggling for more donations.

BBQ pork fillet tonight with baked cauliflower cheese as our side and Tom picked up some mange tout (snow peas) so will do that for him too as I line them up with green beans as the veg of the devil!! Not for me. 

Toast with lemon curd this morning.......not everyone`s choice I`m sure, but....love it with a huge pot of tea! 



















Happy Wednesday 



​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  That mid week feeling is here.  Whopper of a Wednesday, yes.  That hump of day, for yay as camel reminding us, that our holiday Friday is that much closer.

Ooh what a clear overnight sky does.  Well, did see a very white and bright full moon in the sky in the early evening last night.  But a clear sky drops the temps quick. Flirting with freezing temps, as went to 35 in the wee hours, and 36 out now.  Cool start.  And cool, almost seasonal high temp.  Pair of fives today. 55 the high.  And do hear my heater on this morning.  

Some people. Yeah, people are loud at sports games. Screaming for your team to win is a normal response from a fan watching. Hope your DH got a laugh from that complaint, Charade. Getting closer to end of your semester.  And yay for getting that issue resolved after all those months. And even nicer to get more money for those senior who had payments that were short.  

Pumpkin, hope the cheesecake came out perfect.  Nice to find those cookie crumbs.  Hope you have warmer weather, enough to melt that snow.  

And so, tea for me, a throw over my legs, and up already for that week day routine.  

Have a most wonderful Wednesday.  

Good morning,   I’ll have.  Rocking those shades with a jacket for lunchtime walk.  

Ooh those getting wet today with the hurricane hitting the Southern area today.  Stay dry and safe.  That storm will be like a Nor’easter, as it’s comes up the coastline. and will give us a very rainy Friday. Umbrellas and jackets worn as we honor our veterans. So even though cool out, enjoying this sunny day today.  No umbrellas needed yet.


----------



## schumigirl

Well, still no new coat.....so much for the txt it`s in......lol.....will get it next week sometime, I`m in no hurry. 

Busy day in the end, getting sorted for doing the childrens book reading sessions again, will start next week with them too, I`ve missed that, another lady was doing it while I was away and then had the flu, but look forward to it again. 

Pork fillet is marinading for tonight, smells good already and will make cheese sauce later for the cauliflower and apart from that not much else to do tonight, getting a little cooler tonight after such a mild day I don`t think our heating has been on since first thing this morning. That`ll change as we won`t be cold in the house, our house is very naturally warm in general....really good cavity wall insulation, roof insulation and good windows so no draughts. 

Time for tea and a doughnut.....store bought!!


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all.  First day I’ve been productive since the vaxxs.  I just was dragging yesterday and freezing despite it being so warm. Spent day on couch wrapped in a couple of throws drinking hot tea

today, went out & grabbed three big turkey breasts and plopped in kitchen freezer I had to clear out to fit the.  Resulted in making up a huge pot of chili and taking out a small pkg of boneless chicken breasts that morphed in chicken salad.  I put apples, raisins & cranberries in mine   The mr will gladly eat a package of teriyaki shrimp to help me out re space Lol


Robo56 said:


> I still think for over all design Dead Man‘s Pier was awesome. That was an original house and a fantastic one at that.


Absolutely agree.   Believe it’s my favorite house of all time


Robo56 said:


> Hubby has MD appointment this afternoon so I need to get moving.


Good luck


schumigirl said:


> Hope you both do well afterwards.


Oh, he got walloped this ‘round.  Such a high fever by the end of the day.  Back to normal today, was on a ladder re-pointing a few bricks and trimming bushes


Pumpkin1172 said:


> The snow started Friday evening as we were sitting down to eat...and it hasn't stopped yet


no way


Lynne G said:


> And a voting one for me,


we do the mail in, hope they never eliminate it


macraven said:


> the only thing productive i did today was i voted  in GA
> 
> Trying to catch up reading the threads now


Looks like you get to do a do-over in a month 


Charade67 said:


> Someone called to complain that he was too loud at the last football game. Too loud.....at a football game


whaaat?  Talk about an oxymoron


----------



## macraven

spent my time today clearing out my closet 
and donated the clothes to an organization 

tomorrow I will be in a panic looking for the black slacks that probably were in the bag of donated clothes 

Mr Mac said he was not fond of my dinner plans for us.
He said can we do that meal tomorrow as he has a taste for Taco Bell…

I don’t need to be asked twice 
Taco Bell here we come!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all.  First day I’ve been productive since the vaxxs.  I just was dragging yesterday and freezing despite it being so warm. Spent day on couch wrapped in a couple of throws drinking hot tea
> 
> today, went out & grabbed three big turkey breasts and plopped in kitchen freezer I had to clear out to fit the.  Resulted in making up a huge pot of chili and taking out a small pkg of boneless chicken breasts that morphed in chicken salad.  I put apples, raisins & cranberries in mine   The mr will gladly eat a package of teriyaki shrimp to help me out re space Lol
> 
> Absolutely agree.   Believe it’s my favorite house of all time
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Oh, he got walloped this ‘round.  Such a high fever by the end of the day.  Back to normal today, was on a ladder re-pointing a few bricks and trimming bushes
> 
> no way
> 
> we do the mail in, hope they never eliminate it
> 
> Looks like you get to do a do-over in a month
> 
> whaaat?  Talk about an oxymoron



Glad to hear you`re both over the worst, those jabs can really knock folks out, I was so tired after mine, thankfully that was it. 

I love dried cranberries in my salads....dreid fruit and jalapenos make a great addition to a huge green salad! Sounds good......your husband is a gem helping you out like that.....lol.....anything with teriyaki or shrimp is good!!!! 






macraven said:


> spent my time today clearing out my closet
> and donated the clothes to an organization
> 
> tomorrow I will be in a panic looking for the black slacks that probably were in the bag of donated clothes
> 
> Mr Mac said he was not fond of my dinner plans for us.
> He said can we do that meal tomorrow as he has a taste for Taco Bell…
> 
> I don’t need to be asked twice
> Taco Bell here we come!




lol....Tom once asked me where his dark blue long sleeved shirt was......he never wore it, so it went into the charity bag for donation.......oops!!! I feigned ignorance as to what shirt he was talking about.....lol......

Hope you enjoyed those tacos!! 






It is blowing a hoolie here.....been wild all night and still growling outside this morning, no rain though but my goodness that wind is noisy. I still slept all night though...apparently!! I`m guessing Tom didn`t. Sun is just coming up now and it does look beautiful, but very red which doesn`t bode well.

A day in today again, getting some deliveries this morning and got our electrician coming this afternoon to have a look at adding and changing lighting for us. Tradesmen are so busy I`m glad he can fit us in again. Although goodness knows when the work will get done. 

Croissants with lemon curd this morning for me, Tom will have his usual cereal......then I might do some baking this morning. After cleaning of course.....joy!! 

Simple chicken, white wine and cream meal tonight, little parmentier potatoes too and maybe roasted carrots. Lunch is coronation chicken on those croissants as they are huge. 

Have a good one.......


----------



## Realfoodfans

Keisha glad you are both improving.  Im
Not having the booster this time as I was yellow carded last time.  Have had the flu one and just take care when out still.

Pumpkin the cheesecake sounds lovely.  I do a Keto base with ground almonds that is gluten free.

Charade is your studying for a specific qualification - apologies I missed that.

Taco for Mac tonight.  We are having a Sunday roast dinner tonight as I bought everything forgetting Kev and I are going into Manchester on Sunday for a concert and will visit the Christmas markets and will be eating at Fazenda which is great for us - all meats which are beautifully cooked.

Sunday Emma and I took the children to Disney On Ice #Dreambig in Manchester.  It really was a wonderful show with snow, bubbles and a fire breathing dragon!  

DS and DIL are meant to be off to Orlando tomorrow with little one but hurricane warnings are disrupting flights so they will have to wait and see.  Were hoping to use her employee flights.  If they go we are having their dog Ted for 10 days.

Kev has finished fitting out the utility room and is painting today.  I will do the glossing but he will have the walls done in no time.  

Pumpkin can we have a picture of your snow?  We rarely get a good layer these days.

Stay well all x


----------



## Lynne G

Real, good to hear from you.  How fun kids for kids to see that show.  I think it comes to my City soon.  And how nice to have a Christmas market with a good meal.  Some of those markets will open in a few weeks.  May get little one and I to go into the City for it.  There’s an Italian bakery in the nearby market, that we definitely get items from there if in town around there.  Freshly piped filling in the cannolis?  Yes please.  Hope flight goes as planned, and how nice to enjoy the dog sitting.  Lucky pup.   

Ah, Mac clearing out closets and enjoying a no Taco Bell meal.  Sounds like s perfect day for you.  Hope you are feeling good today.  

And so, that day of the week, my window is this:


Yep, still arrived about 1/2 hour before this shot.  Yep, even with the time back to standard time, I’m still that before dawn early riser.  But as you can see, sunrise is a half hour from now, and that golden horizon says another glorious sunny  day for us.  Yeah, and with that storm coming to soak us tomorrow, a tad bit warmer, as yay, 67 the high.  Much better than the temps after that storm goes by.  Next week only see in the 40’s for the high.  Sigh.  Commuting.  Don’t know how I was used to it. 

But doing my part this Thirsty Throw Back Thursday.  Ah, no teapot here.  But the water from the bottle is steaming hot.  So an endless supply of hot water for my tea. Yay, on my second cup, almost ready for the third.  Am thirsty this morning, apparently.  

So a most Terrific Thirsty Thursday to all.  Throw back a drink of choice or two, good to be hydrated.  Body needs to not be parched.  Heat exhaustion nope.  So do your part.  

Good morning.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I missed a hump day stop in...but made it for Thirsty Thursday.  

My tea is long gone, but I brewed up another quick mug to have.  It was needed.  

Busy day yesterday.  I left work to head to see my nail gal - then realized my appointment was for today.  I am not sure why I thought it was yesterday...but I will be glad to have my appointment today.  They are long and I held off filing them down, as she likes to work with the length...then file them down after.  I was a little hard this set with painting dd's house and then helping them move.  Working at HomeSense doesn't help sometimes either when lifting or moving pieces of furniture.  So I just went home early  and enjoyed the house while it was quiet!

Weather is still cold today - but warming up to more tolerable levels overnight.  We are climatized to the cold weather.  Sigh.  At least the sun is shinning today.  I will soak up all the vitamin D I can get.  



Lynne G said:


> Hope you have warmer weather, enough to melt that snow.


Yah....the probably won't happen in our area.  I know where dd used to live the snow would come and go all season.  Here...once it's here...it's here.  We may get warmer weather to melt most of it, but there will always be lingering snow.  


schumigirl said:


> getting sorted for doing the childrens book reading sessions again, will start next week with them too, I`ve missed that, another lady was doing it while I was away and then had the flu, but look forward to it again.


It's great you are doing that again!  At least you know your new jacket is on the way to you   


macraven said:


> spent my time today clearing out my closet
> and donated the clothes to an organization


I need to do another closet clean out again.  It is always great to clear out and refresh an area again.


Realfoodfans said:


> Pumpkin can we have a picture of your snow? We rarely get a good layer these days.


 I will try to get a good/nice one and tag you in it lol.  For those who love the idea of snow - it's nice for about 5 minutes.  After that....it's cold, frustrating, and requires sooo much work.  I never even liked it as a child.  HATED having recess and having to dress up to go out for a few minutes only to come back in again - rinse and repeat.  

Well, I should shuffle a few more papers around.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I missed a hump day stop in...but made it for Thirsty Thursday.
> 
> My tea is long gone, but I brewed up another quick mug to have.  It was needed.
> 
> Busy day yesterday.  I left work to head to see my nail gal - then realized my appointment was for today.  I am not sure why I thought it was yesterday...but I will be glad to have my appointment today.  They are long and I held off filing them down, as she likes to work with the length...then file them down after.  I was a little hard this set with painting dd's house and then helping them move.  Working at HomeSense doesn't help sometimes either when lifting or moving pieces of furniture.  So I just went home early  and enjoyed the house while it was quiet!
> 
> Weather is still cold today - but warming up to more tolerable levels overnight.  We are climatized to the cold weather.  Sigh.  At least the sun is shinning today.  I will soak up all the vitamin D I can get.
> 
> 
> Yah....the probably won't happen in our area.  I know where dd used to live the snow would come and go all season.  Here...once it's here...it's here.  We may get warmer weather to melt most of it, but there will always be lingering snow.
> 
> It's great you are doing that again!  At least you know your new jacket is on the way to you
> 
> I need to do another closet clean out again.  It is always great to clear out and refresh an area again.
> 
> I will try to get a good/nice one and tag you in it lol.  For those who love the idea of snow - it's nice for about 5 minutes.  After that....it's cold, frustrating, and requires sooo much work.  I never even liked it as a child.  HATED having recess and having to dress up to go out for a few minutes only to come back in again - rinse and repeat.
> 
> Well, I should shuffle a few more papers around.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



lol...it`s easy to mix up days for appointments, hope you enjoy your time with her today. Yes moving things around is not good for nails. 

Glad it`s not as nasty for you now, but winter is certainly coming to us all. 

Yes, looking forward to Monday morning, I think it`s Monday, will have to check tomorrow, and yes coat should be here by Thursday next week!! 

Have a lovely day....






Well our gorgeous sunrise didn`t last long......dull and grey all day, and blowing a gale, but it`s not overly cold just yet. 

Managed to get a fair bit done today, and our electrician popped round to see us, so hopefully he`ll get to us soon, he`s another who is incredibly busy. Lamps on by 3.45 today, but my friend drove up and mentioned how cosy our home always looks with all the table lamps on when it gets darker, I do think homes look cosy like that too. 

Still breezy but it`s dying down a little now. 

Time for a pot of tea and some stem ginger cookies......


----------



## keishashadow

Realfoodfans said:


> Not having the booster this time as I was yellow carded last time


Did u have a reaction?


Realfoodfans said:


> Sunday Emma and I took the children to Disney On Ice #Dreambig in Manchester. It really was a wonderful show with snow, bubbles and a fire breathing dragon!


They do a great job with the shows here too.


Lynne G said:


> Freshly piped filling in the cannolis? Yes please.


Indeed!  A good cannoli is hard to find outside the north east.  


Pumpkin1172 said:


> So I just went home early and enjoyed the house while it was quiet


i feel you.  Have always been the first to wake from time my kids were little to now.  Enjoyed that quiet time in the AM with my cuppa

have the kiddo here for a few days, school holiday.  Must’ve worn her out, was outside with the pooch, came back in and she was zonked out on couch. Lol


----------



## macraven

Looks like I am the night shift here.
Getting a cold spell tonight and it’s only 69 right now
Due rain anytime tonight and temps will be nippy tomorrow 
Saturday will be cold in my area and not excited about that

Sending Mr Mac to the grocery store in the morning and hope it won’t be pouring rain

Completely bare cupboards so no putting shopping off tomorrow.

I do hope he does not buy liver…


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> i feel you.  Have always been the first to wake from time my kids were little to now.  Enjoyed that quiet time in the AM with my cuppa
> 
> have the kiddo here for a few days, school holiday.  Must’ve worn her out, was outside with the pooch, came back in and she was zonked out on couch. Lol





lol....your GD is a little bundle of energy....you must have worn her out!!! Hope the cookies were good......

I made some stem ginger ones yesterday, not the best.....I think I`ll stick to using crystalised ginger, I think it`s called candied ginger in the US.....that`s my favourite!





macraven said:


> Looks like I am the night shift here.
> Getting a cold spell tonight and it’s only 69 right now
> Due rain anytime tonight and temps will be nippy tomorrow
> Saturday will be cold in my area and not excited about that
> 
> Sending Mr Mac to the grocery store in the morning and hope it won’t be pouring rain
> 
> Completely bare cupboards so no putting shopping off tomorrow.
> 
> I do hope he does not buy liver…




Oh no one wants liver mac! 

Shame you have some cooler weather coming up.....it`ll pass. You don`t usually get a lot of rain do you in your area? 





Up and out early this morning, have a few things to sort out this morning, some shopping to do and a birthday gift drop off for one of our friends.....he is the big 60!!! They fly to Paris tonight for a long weekend to celebrate. 

Then 11am we have the two minute silence for Armistice Day, so every shop and business make the announcement the silence is coming up and everything stops for a mark of respect. And rightly so. 

No idea for lunch, but dinner is chicken in pepper sauce. Will make the sauce later. 

And another weekend coming up....tomorrow we`ll drive over to watch Kyle do his 50th Park Run......they sometimes do something fun for milestones, so Kyle has hired a fancy dress outfit.......it`s only 5K they do on Saturdays, so he`ll be able to run it ok.....we`ve seen it and it is fabulous, but he`s keeping it a surprise from his running group who will all be there. Good turnout of around 300 folks every week and the event runs up and down the UK every week. Should be fun. 

Early breakfast this morning......lots of tea and toast.......

















Happy Friday......​


----------



## Lynne G

Holiday Friday, and I’m still up way too early, but hehe, so is DH.  While the sky is clear now, those rain chances start around mid morning, and last all day. 

No matter, a date lunch, as DH enjoys a meal at a burger place we both like.  And with both of us available on a holiday day, it will be nice to share a meal with him, as we haven’t had that opportunity much lately.  

And so, a day to remember those military members no longer with us, and to thank those still with us.  Have a Fabulous Veteran’s Day Friday.  


Woot to a holiday making it a three day weekend.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Keisha yes I had a severe reaction.  Original and first booster were AZ no issues.  Next was Pfizer and I was so unwell.  Hit my stomach first (which is my weak point) but then absolutely everything.  Had to be reported and took me 2-3 weeks to get over.

Mac we like liver here though not eaten often.  Is the only offal I will eat.  Most meats are good with me though I’m not a huge eater of pork.

Lynne hope you enjoy your lunch date.  We are looking forward to our meal out before the concert on Sunday.
I went into town this morning for my hair and so was there as veterans gathered at 11 to pay respects.  Big parade and gathering is on Sunday morning.

Unfortunately DS and DIL did not get on the Orlando flight but got on as Premium seated to Atlanta.  Will return direct so they were ok with that.  I currently have the two dogs fighting to be pole position on my knee!

Don’t get chance for much crafting at the moment so I’m booking on some classes in the run up to Christmas.  So that’s my task this afternoon to start getting organised. Hopefully will inspire me.

Happy Friday all x


----------



## schumigirl

My goodness towns were busy today. But, got all I needed for today which was nice. Lovely sunny day but still very breezy.

11am everything stopped for the two minute silence and everyone around participated. Always quite an emotional moment really. Sunday we`ll go to the Remembrance Service in the town next to us where all the veterans gather too for the service. 

Stopped into a local cafe where we planned to have lunch, and today they offering free lunches for folks who had been in the armed forces......it was mobbed, we`ve never seen that place so busy!!! 

So we walked round for lunch into one of the pubs where it was much quieter and we had a couple of lovely sandwiches, I had shrimp and smoked salmon on white and Tom had a cheddar, ham and sandwich pickle baguette......and as we had dropped the car off, we shared a bottle of red wine......nice!! 

Doubt we`ll eat pepper chicken tonight now! 

Going to wrap some presents I picked up this morning, I do like getting organised fairly early. And make a pot of tea......


----------



## macraven

RF, I always dread the Atlanta airport 
Maybe the crowds there are not a problem for your kids
I put it on par as Ohare airport in chicago 

For me to get to Orlando, i have two flights
Chattanooga to Atlanta to Orlando 
 One time flew north to chicago and got my direct flight from there to Orlando.

i am the only one that enjoys liver 
Mr Mac and my sons hates it


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> RF, I always dread the Atlanta airport
> Maybe the crowds there are not a problem for your kids
> I put it on par as Ohare airport in chicago
> 
> For me to get to Orlando, i have two flights
> Chattanooga to Atlanta to Orlando
> One time flew north to chicago and got my direct flight from there to Orlando.
> 
> i am the only one that enjoys liver
> Mr Mac and my sons hates it



Definite no to liver from me......

We all hate it.....


----------



## Lynne G

Rainy day.  Rain rain go away, come back another day.  Was balmy out later this evening.  Odd almost.  Guess all that rain still in the air.  

Was a very nice lunch, and was a relaxing afternoon.  Decided dinner was soup with chicken salad sandwiches, and a salad for little one, who did not want that sandwich.  Late dinner, and a late dinner at that, as we had a very full belly from our late lunch of burger, fries and onion rings. 

Thankfully the rain should be gone.  Saying the beauty of the weekend days is tomorrow.  67 the high, and full sunny day.  Yay!  Hope that weather prediction for tomorrow is true, with even a warmer high temp.  

Good night all.


----------



## buckeev

Quick drive-bye howdy! Life is hectic!
Just flew through a few postings but glad those of you ailing are gettin‘ back up-to-speed. 
Gage and I did manage to do our HHN trip and he finally got his PIZZA FRIES! Ate them all! (And mine…and then still ordered more later!) Had a pretty good 8 days in Orlando…and then a week later took him to Milwaukee for a convention! Yummy Brats & Curds!!! (But another 5 days gone from home and the bizness ….I am SOOOO far behind!) Gotta get caught up in the next 4 weeks!!! 
Grandkids Orlando Christmas trip is coming fast and just booked a short trip for early February too! …Mardi Gras & Festival of the Arts….Good grief…what was I thinking!?…I’m gonna go broke, or die from exhaustion, or die broke and exhausted.


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Quick drive-bye howdy! Life is hectic!
> Just flew through a few postings but glad those of you ailing are gettin‘ back up-to-speed.
> Gage and I did manage to do our HHN trip and he finally got his PIZZA FRIES! Ate them all! (And mine…and then still ordered more later!) Had a pretty good 8 days in Orlando…and then a week later took him to Milwaukee for a convention! Yummy Brats & Curds!!! (But another 5 days gone from home and the bizness ….I am SOOOO far behind!) Gotta get caught up in the next 4 weeks!!!
> Grandkids Orlando Christmas trip is coming fast and just booked a short trip for early February too! …Mardi Gras & Festival of the Arts….Good grief…what was I thinking!?…I’m gonna go broke, or die from exhaustion, or die broke and exhausted.



You can`t take it with you buckeev!!! Life is for living.

Sounds like a fantastic trip with Gage for HHN....and glad you enjoyed some pizza fries! Funny whenever I hear Milwaukee I automatically think of Laverne and Shirley......must be my age!!! And some fab trips coming up for you too......

Good to see you buckeev....keep well......





Ended up going out last night with some friends, had a good old catch up and some laughs too. Hadn`t seen one couple since March through one thing and another which was lovely as we didn`t know they were going to be there. Had some nice food and before we knew it, it was time to get home......first late night for a while. 

Today we set off early to go watch Kyle do the 5K in his fancy dress outfit.....looking forward to it. We sometimes go and walk it as they encourage walkers too, but today we`ll just be taking pictures. There`s usually around 300 folks run at this park so it`s always a fun atmosphere. 

No bacon this morning as we`re heading out to drive over, so will grab something like toast with out tea. Then we`ll have bacon with croissants for lunch today and tonight is Indian Takeout, will get it delivered as their deliveries are back up and running. Something hot and spicy for sure......



























Have a wonderful weekend!!!​


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Buckeev getting a work out traveling. Yay for holiday fun with kids.  Yum, pizza fries.  

Ooh, the rain is gone, and a partly cloudy sky.  Clear out now, pretty moon, even if not full anymore.  

Super sized happy Saturday.


----------



## macraven

I missed Buckeev 
. 

But enjoyed his trips and fun with Gage
️


----------



## buckeev

Y’all are too kind. 

Hey Schum…I actually went to the Brewery where some of Laverne & Shirley was set….Had a great lunch! Brats & Cheese Curds! They had a bazillion different brews. Made me wish I was a drinkin’ Dude! 
The hotel that we stayed at was a remodeled early 1900s vintage…Pretty nice. Gage said it reminded him of “The Shining Hotel!” 
”Helping” my Bride prep for Cousin Andy’s house warming party tomorrow. Such fun!


----------



## Robo56

Good Saturday Morning everyone

Only 42 days until Christmas.









Pumpkin1172 said:


> The snow started Friday evening as we were sitting down to eat...and it hasn't stopped yet  Today the temps have dropped yet again...and it's currentlly - 30C or -22F  with the windchill. It will be a plug in our vehicles night so that they all start in the morning. I'm already over winter already  Oh well.


I won‘t complain about the cold here after seeing your temps.



macraven said:


> Once my morning tasks are completed, I go back on Mac time and piddle my day away


When your retired you can piddle all you want to.



schumigirl said:


> Tom picked up some mange tout (snow peas) so will do that for him too as I line them up with green beans as the veg of the devil!! Not for me.


LOL




keishashadow said:


> Hey all. First day I’ve been productive since the vaxxs. I just was dragging yesterday and freezing despite it being so warm. Spent day on couch wrapped in a couple of throws drinking hot tea


Hope you both feel better soon.




macraven said:


> tomorrow I will be in a panic looking for the black slacks that probably were in the bag of donated clothes


I did a big donation a few months ago and when I went to look for some semi-formal attire for the wedding. I had donated a number of pairs of nice slacks, tops and jackets. I guess I was really wanting to clean out the closet…..LOL




schumigirl said:


> lol....Tom once asked me where his dark blue long sleeved shirt was......he never wore it, so it went into the charity bag for donation.......oops!!! I feigned ignorance as to what shirt he was talking about.....lol......


Hubby was a bit upset that I sent a number of his shirts to donation. He said they were broken in and comfy says the guy who has over a hundred shirts hanging in the closet.….LOL




schumigirl said:


> Today we set off early to go watch Kyle do the 5K in his fancy dress outfit..



Good luck to Kyle. Have a nice time.


Buckeev sounds like lots of fun trips planned. Great to hear Gage was able to get his fill of some pizza fries.


Pumpkin enjoy your salon time.


Tink hope you and the family are doing well.



Well its has been a bit busy here the past few days. Hubby fell in the family room Tuesday evening. He fell to his knees and caught himself. I wanted to take him to the ER to be evaluated and he refused. He said he felt a little dizzy and unsteady. He finally relented on Wednesday Morning.

He was still not feeling well. Went to the ER and they did a full work up with CT and MRI and blood work. Doc said he was a little dehydrated so they gave him some IV fluids In ER and through the night In his room.

We are back home and he has heart monitor on and he will see his two docs next week. Not sure whats going on. Negative for Covid. Hopefully this will be just a bug that will pass.


We woke up to this this morning. This is after being in the upper 70’s on Tuesday and Wednesday. Wacky weather.

Snow before Thanksgiving. Not normal here. That‘s a squirrel drinking out of the bird bath.

Grandson came by yesterday and hung out with his Papa while I went and picked up a few things from the store.

Kentucky was predicated to get an inch of snow when we spoke to daughter yesterday evening, But we had no prediction of snow and we go hit with snow. Surprise Suprise.

Hubby is watching his alma Mater play basketball  and I’am going to do some reading.

Hope everyone has a great Saturday.


----------



## macraven

After seeing the snow pictures, I take back my whine it’s only in the high 50’s today


----------



## Charade67

Quick late night check in. I am so tired right now. I wrote an essay and took a math exam today. I can take tomorrow off and relax. 
B is home for the weekend. She wanted to come home for her birthday which is actually on Monday. 

We had a horrible incident yesterday that had shocked our community. The manager at a local restaurant was shot and killed by a customer. He was apprehended this afternoon at the Jacksonville, FL airport. 

On a happier note, we went to see the new Black Panther movie last nigh. Thought it was pretty good. Did not see the ending coming. 

Time for sleep.


----------



## macraven

I bet you aced your math test today!

Sad news for your community over that shooting 
It had to be shocking for everyone. 

I have not been to the local theater years, and not up on what movies are out

Going to google black panther


----------



## schumigirl

buckeev said:


> Y’all are too kind.
> 
> Hey Schum…I actually went to the Brewery where some of Laverne & Shirley was set….Had a great lunch! Brats & Cheese Curds! They had a bazillion different brews. Made me wish I was a drinkin’ Dude!
> The hotel that we stayed at was a remodeled early 1900s vintage…Pretty nice. Gage said it reminded him of “The Shining Hotel!”
> ”Helping” my Bride prep for Cousin Andy’s house warming party tomorrow. Such fun!




Oh that is cool buckeev!! I`ve never tried cheese curds, I do keep meaning to.....but.....never get around to it. 

I`d love to stay in a hotel that resembles The Shining hotel......love a good old creepy place! 

Hope the housewarming party goes well and hope Andy has settled into his new home nicely, he deserves it. 




Robo56 said:


> Good Saturday Morning everyone
> 
> Only 42 days until Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 718225
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 718204
> 
> 
> I won‘t complain about the cold here after seeing your temps.
> 
> 
> When your retired you can piddle all you want to.
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you both feel better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I did a big donation a few months ago and when I went to look for some semi-formal attire for the wedding. I had donated a number of pairs of nice slacks, tops and jackets. I guess I was really wanting to clean out the closet…..LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby was a bit upset that I sent a number of his shirts to donation. He said they were broken in and comfy says the guy who has over a hundred shirts hanging in the closet.….LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to Kyle. Have a nice time.
> 
> 
> Buckeev sounds like lots of fun trips planned. Great to hear Gage was able to get his fill of some pizza fries.
> 
> 
> Pumpkin enjoy your salon time.
> 
> 
> Tink hope you and the family are doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> Well its has been a bit busy here the past few days. Hubby fell in the family room Tuesday evening. He fell to his knees and caught himself. I wanted to take him to the ER to be evaluated and he refused. He said he felt a little dizzy and unsteady. He finally relented on Wednesday Morning.
> 
> He was still not feeling well. Went to the ER and they did a full work up with CT and MRI and blood work. Doc said he was a little dehydrated so they gave him some IV fluids In ER and through the night In his room.
> 
> We are back home and he has heart monitor on and he will see his two docs next week. Not sure whats going on. Negative for Covid. Hopefully this will be just a bug that will pass.
> 
> 
> We woke up to this this morning. This is after being in the upper 70’s on Tuesday and Wednesday. Wacky weather.
> View attachment 718221
> Snow before Thanksgiving. Not normal here. That‘s a squirrel drinking out of the bird bath.
> 
> Grandson came by yesterday and hung out with his Papa while I went and picked up a few things from the store.
> 
> Kentucky was predicated to get an inch of snow when we spoke to daughter yesterday evening, But we had no prediction of snow and we go hit with snow. Surprise Suprise.
> 
> Hubby is watching his alma Mater play basketball  and I’am going to do some reading.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Saturday.



Goodness me, hope your husband is doing much better now. Dehydration can cause all sorts of reactions. Men never want to go get treatment, they don`t like making a fuss do they! Glad you got him there and he`s sorted now. 

The flu/virus I caught when I came back from Florida is running rampant here.....exact same symptoms and a cough that`s lasting 5-6 weeks....very precise. I would say I`m finally just about over the cough and it`ll be 6 weeks on Wednesday, I think bugs are getting their revenge for the last couple of years we`ve avoided them by not going out! 

That is some snow!! 

Thanks Kyle had a lot of fun yesterday and looked fabulous! 




Charade67 said:


> Quick late night check in. I am so tired right now. I wrote an essay and took a math exam today. I can take tomorrow off and relax.
> B is home for the weekend. She wanted to come home for her birthday which is actually on Monday.
> 
> We had a horrible incident yesterday that had shocked our community. The manager at a local restaurant was shot and killed by a customer. He was apprehended this afternoon at the Jacksonville, FL airport.
> 
> On a happier note, we went to see the new Black Panther movie last nigh. Thought it was pretty good. Did not see the ending coming.
> 
> Time for sleep.



What a horrible thing to happen, this was in your town?? Is it a restaurant you go to? That`s a little too close to home. 

Nice you have your daughter home this weekend, enjoy your time with her. 




We had a fabulous day yesterday at the parkrun in the morning, Kyle enjoyed his moment celebrating his 50th and everyone loved what he dressed up as.....he wore a full "Scottish Man" outfit including the kilt, sporran and Tam o Shanter hat....he looked fabulous and didn`t worry about a time yesterday he just enjoyed the run. He`s usually in the top 8 out of 300 or so runners, but he had fun. 

Popped home and my Etsy parcel arrived just after us.....love it!! Invited some friends round last night, we ended up ordering Indian food and just enjoyed a lovely evening with all of them. 

Today we have Remembrance Sunday. We`ll be at the Memorial service in the next town and wear our poppies with pride alongside our war veterans and everyone else. Such an emotional experience and of course the two minute silence. 

Cooked diced beef overnight in the slow cooker ale, beef stock, herbs and spices, could smell it as soon as I got up, smells gorgeous. Will do us a creamy mash to go with it tonight...and woke up to fog this morning, so it`ll be a gorgeous day again and still a little too warm for this time of year. Fog is already starting to clear.

Tomorrw sees the start of the Shoe Box collections. You fill a shoe box with all sorts of useful and nice things for children home and abroad who are in poverty situations. It`s a fabulous nationwide charity and also local places like churches do them too, so we fill a few boxes for both and hand them in for delivery.

But, have a lovely Sunday whatever you`re doing. 


















​


----------



## Lynne G

Sunday it is.  What a day difference in weather.  Beautiful sunny and warm Saturday.  Today?  Overcast and I would say cool.  Rocking those in the 50’s like Mac.  

My head. Why do I always get up when the alarm would have gone off, on lazy days?  I guess I’m just done that early wake up so many years, I just think that’s my awake time for the rest of my life.  Though I have been known to be asleep much later, the longer I’m in lazy day mode. Hence, even with a holiday weekend, those three lazy days are not enough to keep me sleeping later, and change that week day routine. But, I do like lazy days, as unlike a week day routine day, even if I’m up that almost ungodly early hour, I get moving so much later. Hehe, sometimes even after older one gets ready to go.  

And so, oh how scary Robo, DH not feeling well.  I hope he is feeling much better today. Mummy dust well wishes.  And yep,  being hydrated is not good for a body.  

Snow?  That not so happy 4 letter word.  I can think of another, potty mouth 4 letter word for it.  Ack, Robo. Early for snow in my book.  Though a couple of years ago, we had snow on Halloween. And that, is just wrong. Sigh, have always lived in a four season area.  And have had some winters that are what the? How cold?  But I do like living here, that cold and snowy weather is not year round.  And really, the coldest  months are generally two. January and February.  But cool feeling is around this time of year.  Many Black Fridays were like that coffee can not be hot enough for keeping hands warm. Rainy, and even some slushy snow ones too.  But there’s been other ones that were clear and just a bit cool feeling, Crap shoot time.  I’m hoping unseasonably warm for that Thanksgiving weekend coming up soon enough.  Yay, time of year a bonus lazy day holiday time of year.  And yep, since second oldest niece offered a second turkey dinner on Black Friday, I get that more happy four day weekend, with two delicious meals.  Woot!  

Charade.  Gun violence is so sad to hear.  Sadly, we get it in our local news every single day, being so close to my City.  Why we are scared to go in town anytime soon.  An early happy birthday to B.  And hope you scored well in math. Glad you enjoyed the movie.  I’m tossed.  Didn’t think older one wanted to see it,  but now he does.  I assume the kids will go on one of his days  off this week. I may wait until it comes out online.  

Ah, DH was in not hungry mode, so I made myself oatmeal with blackberries and strawberries I picked up the other day.  And oh my, my rather large tea kettle was refilled once already.  DH likes tea enough, and he doesn’t mind that you make instant coffee with hot water.  Hence, we both have been enjoying a quiet morning, sipping our drinks. 

Thus, at the end of this holiday weekend, and alarm was already set.  Plus, trash to curb tonight day.  Oh, nothing like back to week day routine.  Sigh.  But it is a lazy day.  DH out the door sooner than later, and older one works.  Thus, little one and me day.  Do have a bill to pay, so hoping she is game to go with me.  Yesterday, she was not moving until afternoon.  Hoping just maybe she will be up before noon.  

Super relaxing Sunday to all.


----------



## schumigirl

Remembrance Sunday service as always was very emotional. It was still quite chilly with the fog lingering but not as bad as previous years.

Ended up going out for Sunday lunch with some friends, unexpected as we hadn’t planned it, but nice all the same. It would have been rude to say no really……. 

Pub was busy but we got a table for 8 after a short wait. I was glad we weren’t sitting at the table beside their huge real fire, it was boiling in there, but we were fine a little further back. Food was good and I’m beginning to wonder if I’ll ever get to stick to this so called diet I’m planning to start…..soon 

Will keep the beef in ale for tomorrow night.

I did just bake some rosemary bread, doesn’t take long and we can nibble on that later if we get hungry.

Still foggy outside, think it’s here for the night.

Time for a pot of tea…….


----------



## Charade67

Happy late Sunday. Not much going on here today. I spent most of the afternoon sleeping through football games. 
I had a quick trip to the mall after lunch. I was looking for a pair of inexpensive bedroom slippers.  I want to keep them in my suitcase for whenever we travel. I always forget to pack slippers. The last hotel we stayed in had a floor that felt kinda gross under my feet. 



macraven said:


> I bet you aced your math test today!


Unfortunately not. My score wasn't bad, but not as good as it should have been. I realized that I made a few stupid mistakes after I had submitted the test. 


schumigirl said:


> What a horrible thing to happen, this was in your town?? Is it a restaurant you go to? That`s a little too close to home.


Yes, in my town not too far from where I work.  It's a restaurant we go to on occasion, usually for brunch.  Right now they have decided to close for a while. Someone has already starred a Go Fund Me for the employees who aren't working right now.


schumigirl said:


> We had a fabulous day yesterday at the parkrun in the morning, Kyle enjoyed his moment celebrating his 50th and everyone loved what he dressed up as.....he wore a full "Scottish Man" outfit including the kilt, sporran and Tam o Shanter hat....he looked fabulous and didn`t worry about a time yesterday he just enjoyed the run. He`s usually in the top 8 out of 300 or so runners, but he had fun.


I bet that was a sight to see. Did other runners dress up too? 



Lynne G said:


> Charade. Gun violence is so sad to hear. Sadly, we get it in our local news every single day, being so close to my City.


Our city is rather small and this wasn't even close to downtown. It happened in a "good" area.  Still horrible no matter where it happened. I won't be surprised if we get a lot of calls this week from people looking for trauma therapy.

B went back to campus tonight but will be back home next week for Thanksgiving break. I wish the online students got a week off too.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Happy late Sunday. Not much going on here today. I spent most of the afternoon sleeping through football games.
> I had a quick trip to the mall after lunch. I was looking for a pair of inexpensive bedroom slippers.  I want to keep them in my suitcase for whenever we travel. I always forget to pack slippers. The last hotel we stayed in had a floor that felt kinda gross under my feet.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately not. My score wasn't bad, but not as good as it should have been. I realized that I made a few stupid mistakes after I had submitted the test.
> 
> Yes, in my town not too far from where I work.  It's a restaurant we go to on occasion, usually for brunch.  Right now they have decided to close for a while. Someone has already starred a Go Fund Me for the employees who aren't working right now.
> 
> I bet that was a sight to see. Did other runners dress up too?
> 
> 
> Our city is rather small and this wasn't even close to downtown. It happened in a "good" area.  Still horrible no matter where it happened. I won't be surprised if we get a lot of calls this week from people looking for trauma therapy.
> 
> B went back to campus tonight but will be back home next week for Thanksgiving break. I wish the online students got a week off too.



I think we do get more shocked with incidents like this when it`s in an area you least expect it. 

There was someone else dressed up too as it was his 150th Parkrun, Kyle`s only been running for a year so he has some catching up to do, and these 5K runs are only on Saturday mornings. The individuals only dress up if it`s a special number of races or they do sometimes do a charity dress up for the runners. But, it was fun.

Glad you enjoyed a nap, always nice to have one of those, especially in winter.







Fog is all gone thankfully, today is supposed to be dull and cloudy with little wind, unlike tomorrow where it`s to be very windy and lots of rain. Lovely.

Out this morning to do the kiddies reading session, looking forward to that, it`ll pass an hour or so then head off shopping for some bits and pieces. And hopefully pick up my new winter coat that`s supposed to be in today.

Going to make the beef in ale into a steak pie, lovely puff pastry on top, very winter warming dish for tonight. But, not much going on this week at all till the weekend.

And we`re just about half way through November!!


















Happy Monday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah a Monday is here.  And nothing like a freeze warning.  33 degrees out now.  Very cool morning.  But a most gorgeously  sunny day.  But cool staying as only 45 the high.  Lightweight winter jacket with shades for my lunchtime walk.   

Ag Charade, oh well, at least you did pass that math test.  Little one gets the week of Thanksgiving off.  So she’ll be relaxing before finals start shortly thereafter.  Last year, they shortened the term, and finals were the week after Thanksgiving.  This year, she gets a week of study after.  Can’t believe almost done.  So close for her now.  

Ah that back to routine.  But happy a shorter week this week too.  Decided I needed a three day weekend before the bonus four day weekend at the end of next week.  

Most Marvelous Monday.  And a hearty good morning to all.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Robo do hope your DH is recovering.  That’s the type of incidents happened to me.  The dizziness is awful but something I get a warning.
Charade that shooting is so sad.  Awful for the family and employees.
Schumi well done to Kyle.  Also the shoebox appeal is a great charity.  Our church is doing them too and at AZ we used to be a coordination centre - we would make up over 1,000 boxes but sadly stopped when we retired nobody would take it on.

We had a great day in Manchester yesterday. Christmas markets, a lovely Keto meal at one of favourite restaurants (Fazenda is Argentinian and all meats), then the Aled Jones & Russell Watson Christmas concert.  I don’t think they will be known over with you but maybe you would remember Aled from being a little boy who sang “The Snowman” for the movie.  Now 51.  For a finale they sang that song and the audience were thrilled.

DS and DIL enjoying their Orleans break and sends lots of photos of little one.

Hope everyone has a good week x


----------



## macraven

Good morning homies!


----------



## Monykalyn

Hi all!
Anyone else starting with decorations? will be gone over thanksgiving so needed to get a start. Heading to Orlando on thursday. 
Ellie gave a look at the decorations-guess she approved. She didn't try to attack the Grinch. Nemo is just happy his bed is by the fire.

Hope all are well. Been busy around here with end of marching season for son, which goes right into musical season (done this past saturday-kinda-he's helping tear down/clean up tonight then out to dinner with friends)
Paige went hunting with her grandad and dad-she got a nice buck yesterday. Grandpa mounting the antlers for her. 
Enjoying the calm before the storm of next several weeks LOL-literally as we are supposed to get accumulating snow tonight. 
Stay healthy friends!


----------



## macraven

One of these days I plan to get back to an earlier bed time.

Seems like my days fly by and don’t start to read and posts until midnight.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Monykalyn your decorations look beautiful.  I’ve promised GD we will do them 2nd December when she is home that weekend. Waiting on a parcel now with a couple of new Disney ornaments for our tree in the lounge.

Woke up to a photo of littlest GS first sight of Mickey - gorgeous!  They are having lovely weather.

Taco Tuesday for Mac?


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> Robo do hope your DH is recovering.  That’s the type of incidents happened to me.  The dizziness is awful but something I get a warning.
> Charade that shooting is so sad.  Awful for the family and employees.
> Schumi well done to Kyle.  Also the shoebox appeal is a great charity.  Our church is doing them too and at AZ we used to be a coordination centre - we would make up over 1,000 boxes but sadly stopped when we retired nobody would take it on.
> 
> We had a great day in Manchester yesterday. Christmas markets, a lovely Keto meal at one of favourite restaurants (Fazenda is Argentinian and all meats), then the Aled Jones & Russell Watson Christmas concert.  I don’t think they will be known over with you but maybe you would remember Aled from being a little boy who sang “The Snowman” for the movie.  Now 51.  For a finale they sang that song and the audience were thrilled.
> 
> DS and DIL enjoying their Orleans break and sends lots of photos of little one.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week x



The Shoe Box charities do an amazing job. Thank goodness for volunteers. We have four shoboxes so far, but will do more as they always need extra. I think our church could do more, but some folks just don`t do it, but the main charity always gets plenty.

Thanks he did great on the run wearing a kilt!




macraven said:


> Good morning homies!



Hey mac....... 

(Bit late I know)

I was the opposite of you last night, went to bed around 9ish, I was shattered.





Monykalyn said:


> Hi all!
> Anyone else starting with decorations? will be gone over thanksgiving so needed to get a start. Heading to Orlando on thursday.
> Ellie gave a look at the decorations-guess she approved. She didn't try to attack the Grinch. Nemo is just happy his bed is by the fire.
> 
> Hope all are well. Been busy around here with end of marching season for son, which goes right into musical season (done this past saturday-kinda-he's helping tear down/clean up tonight then out to dinner with friends)
> Paige went hunting with her grandad and dad-she got a nice buck yesterday. Grandpa mounting the antlers for her.
> Enjoying the calm before the storm of next several weeks LOL-literally as we are supposed to get accumulating snow tonight.
> Stay healthy friends!




Hey Monyk.......good to see you post!!! 

Lovely picture and don`t blame you for the decorations going up early with you going away....we`re waiting till the 27th to start putting things up this year, usually first week in December for us, but can`t wait this year....so up they go.

Have a lovely time in Orlando........






Yesterday had a lovely morning doing the classroom reading sessions again. The woman who covered while I was off wasn`t as good apparently......I was glad to hear that in a way!! But, kids just love the books and tales I`m glad to say.

We had Kyle for lunch yesterday as his car was in for it`s service, that`s it 2 years old now, he took the day off as he has spare days to use up. Mercedes wanted it in for 8am, but never give you it back till late. They gave him an all electric SUV as a courtesy car which was a nice drive I have to say, but still don`t like the idea of all electric for me. Made the steak in ale into a steak pie for dinner.....flaky, buttery puff pastry on top, very winter warming home cooked dish, it was lovely.

Spent most of the afternoon baking and cooking a couple of potato dishes for a church event tomorrow morning, they were let down very last minute so the Bat signal went out for any help they can get.

Supposed to rain most of the day today, we only have to drop off the baking and food we made to the church early this morning, then spending the day mooching around the house doing little bits and bobs of not very much. Usual daily housekeeping stuff of course, nothing exciting.

Time for early pot of tea 


















Happy Tuesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh we are going to be that below freezing by the end of the week.  We are still just above freezing, with hoping the lunchtime walk is dry.  Rainy afternoon, heavy rain throughout the night.  Will be a cold feeling rain, that’s for sure.

Guess, it’s Taco Tuesday is here.  Need to be eating those tacos next to the fire, maybe sharing a teeny bit with Nemo. So good to hear from ya, MonyK. Enjoy your trip coming up.  Hehe, our dogs always took a vent to sleep next to, when it was cold.  Eh, never too early for those holiday decorations by Thanksgiving.  Zoo lights are this Thursday at the big Zoo.  Will put us in that holiday mode.  But will be getting our winter hats and gloves, so certainly will feeling like winter weather by Thursday night. We did get our decorations out, just will most like start this weekend.

And so, what’s cutie, Real’s GS.  Hope they have a fabulous time.

Mac, hope you got to allele not much after you posted. Will be at least maybe up that late by Thursday night.  So glad to be having a lazy Friday.  But at least today, you can enjoy no cooking and a Taco Bell meal.

Thus, tea for me, as up that almost way too early.  Besides the traffic, weather and criminal news, big story is our football team laid an egg. First lost, at home no less. I guess if that’s the only big story, it’s a good thing.

Ooh just heard a train. Yes, it is a week day. And ugh, commuting in that cold very early morning rainy weather tomorrow. Thankfully, it’s a one and done, as back to that telecommuting to end this shorter week.

So, a chilly good morning as said by this homie, hope all have a much warmer one than mine.  And have a taco today, as , hehe, Taco Tuesday.


----------



## Robo56

Good Tuesday morning Sans family.

39 days 15 hours and 10 minutes until Christmas





schumigirl said:


> Goodness me, hope your husband is doing much better now. Dehydration can cause all sorts of reactions. Men never want to go get treatment, they don`t like making a fuss do they! Glad you got him there and he`s sorted now.


Hubby is getting better thank you. Your right men don‘t like making a fuss about getting looked at if they are sick.




schumigirl said:


> Thanks Kyle had a lot of fun yesterday and looked fabulous!


Great he had a good time and you and your hubby enjoyed watching him.



Lynne G said:


> Snow? That not so happy 4 letter word. I can think of another, potty mouth 4 letter word for it. Ack, Robo. Early for snow in my book. Though a couple of years ago, we had snow on Halloween. And that, is just wrong. Sigh, have always lived in a four season area. And have had some winters that are what the


Yep, snow is that unhappy 4 letter word this time of year. It is beautiful to look at. Still a few things that need to get accomplished outdoors before I give up on the garden this year.




Realfoodfans said:


> Robo do hope your DH is recovering. That’s the type of incidents happened to me. The dizziness is awful but something I get a warning.


Thank you RFF hubby is getting better. 




Monykalyn said:


> Anyone else starting with decorations? will be gone over thanksgiving so needed to get a start. Heading to Orlando on thursday.
> Ellie gave a look at the decorations-guess she approved. She didn't try to attack the Grinch. Nemo is just happy his bed is by the fire.


Your decorations are beautiful. I already have all my decorations up. It just makes the house so cheerful. I do like having decorations up early so we can enjoy them for awhile. Enjoy your time in Orlando.




Realfoodfans said:


> Woke up to a photo of littlest GS first sight of Mickey - gorgeous! They are having lovely weather.


What an adorable photo. He must like Mickey a lot to get such a sweet reaction.



It is glum looking out today. Supposed to have a few sprinkles this morning. Then just over cast for the rest of the day.

Was able to get Christmas decorations up last week. Being able to turn the tree lights on everyday makes the house so cheerful. 

Potter Tree in formal living room. I added a few things from my trips to Universal this year. I also leave this up all year long.




Nutcracker Tree in Kitchen. Need to find a new topper for this tree. This tree is a a nod to hubby‘s German heritage.




Angel tree in Formal Living room.



Hallway entry Trees


Elf Tree in dining room. I leave this up all year long…..LOL


I love this sad little Charlie Brown Tree my older sister gave me a few years ago. I put my Hallmark Charlie Brown family musicians under it each year. You punch the button on one of them and they all play a song.



Here’s my Charlie Brown lighted tree group. You push a button and they light up at intervals and play music.

 

I don‘t have my Hogwarts display up yet. Need to do that. Little by little. 


Did pick up a few things for Christmas yesterday. Need to wrap a few things today and I have an errand to run.



I hope everyone has a wonderful Tuesday doing what ever makes you happy.


----------



## macraven

all your pictures!

Assume you spend hours setting up the beautiful decorations.
They are fabulous!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally getting to do a stop in!!!  I started a post yesterday and never got to finish it!  Busy busy busy

We are out of the deep freeze and temps have returned to more tolerable levels.  We are currently hovering around 0C or 32F.  That I can handle and deal with.  We now have a sloppy mess everywhere, but that's alright.  Usually when it warms up like that, we get overcast days - but we have had bright sunny days!  I'll take all the vitamin D I can get.  Lord knows we need it in winter.  

I had a good holiday weekend.  I did not get out to any Remembrance Day celebrations, but I did watch the televised one from our capital city.  It was a busy weekend with a couple of extra shifts worked.  Got in some cleaning and puttering around the house.  Baking done, meal prep for the week completed and groceries bought.  I enjoyed the extra day off - even though I worked an evening shift at the second job.  It was nice to have the extra time to putter around the house, and have a little down time to myself.  

Well our hunters were successful and our freezer will be overflowing.  Ds got his elk buck and dh got his elk doe.  So we are set for the year for meat - besides a little chicken here and there.  I prefer chicken - but a freezer full of red meat that came to us relatively cheaper than buying it means it's a red meat winter again.  



Robo56 said:


> Well its has been a bit busy here the past few days. Hubby fell in the family room Tuesday evening. He fell to his knees and caught himself. I wanted to take him to the ER to be evaluated and he refused. He said he felt a little dizzy and unsteady. He finally relented on Wednesday Morning.
> 
> He was still not feeling well. Went to the ER and they did a full work up with CT and MRI and blood work. Doc said he was a little dehydrated so they gave him some IV fluids In ER and through the night In his room.


It's good to hear your dh is recovering.  How scary that must have been for you and the family.  


Charade67 said:


> I had a quick trip to the mall after lunch. I was looking for a pair of inexpensive bedroom slippers. I want to keep them in my suitcase for whenever we travel. I always forget to pack slippers. The last hotel we stayed in had a floor that felt kinda gross under my feet.


That is an awesome tip!!!!!  I'll be doing that as well!  I hate walking around in hotel rooms with bare feet.  I have a small dressing gown - housecoat that stays in my suitcase as well.  Now I'll be looking for a little pair of slippers to keep in there as well.  


Monykalyn said:


> Hope all are well. Been busy around here with end of marching season for son, which goes right into musical season (done this past saturday-kinda-he's helping tear down/clean up tonight then out to dinner with friends)
> Paige went hunting with her grandad and dad-she got a nice buck yesterday. Grandpa mounting the antlers for her.
> Enjoying the calm before the storm of next several weeks LOL-literally as we are supposed to get accumulating snow tonight.
> Stay healthy friends!


Congrats to Paige!!!  That is an accomplishment!  Hopefully you don't get too much snow.  


schumigirl said:


> Yesterday had a lovely morning doing the classroom reading sessions again. The woman who covered while I was off wasn`t as good apparently......I was glad to hear that in a way!! But, kids just love the books and tales I`m glad to say.


It's great you are back doing the reading sessions again!  Did you get your coat?  I can't remember if you said it came it.  I thought I read you were going to pick it up.  Hopefully your happy with it.  I found one on our recent trip to the city.  I am between sizes.  So lighter meals again and heading into the gym to hopefully slim out a little bit more again   


Lynne G said:


> Ooh we are going to be that below freezing by the end of the week. We are still just above freezing, with hoping the lunchtime walk is dry. Rainy afternoon, heavy rain throughout the night. Will be a cold feeling rain, that’s for sure.


Hopefully it doesn't get too cold - that it gets icy!  That type of ice is a nightmare to drive on.


Robo56 said:


> Potter Tree in formal living room. I added a few things from my trips to Universal this year. I also leave this up all year long.


Your decorating is amazing!  I love love love the Potter tree.  I would love to have more than the one tree we have.  I also seen your elf tree had a few items I used to see at Pier 1 when I worked there!  I still miss that store for the amazing holiday decor they had.  

Well, I should start the daily paper shuffle.  My tea is done - the signal to start working.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Tuesday morning Sans family.
> 
> 39 days 15 hours and 10 minutes until Christmas
> View attachment 718897
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby is getting better thank you. Your right men don‘t like making a fuss about getting looked at if they are sick.
> 
> 
> 
> Great he had a good time and you and your hubby enjoyed watching him.
> 
> 
> Yep, snow is that unhappy 4 letter word this time of year. It is beautiful to look at. Still a few things that need to get accomplished outdoors before I give up on the garden this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you RFF hubby is getting better.
> 
> 
> 
> Your decorations are beautiful. I already have all my decorations up. It just makes the house so cheerful. I do like having decorations up early so we can enjoy them for awhile. Enjoy your time in Orlando.
> 
> 
> 
> What an adorable photo. He must like Mickey a lot to get such a sweet reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> It is glum looking out today. Supposed to have a few sprinkles this morning. Then just over cast for the rest of the day.
> 
> Was able to get Christmas decorations up last week. Being able to turn the tree lights on everyday makes the house so cheerful.
> 
> Potter Tree in formal living room. I added a few things from my trips to Universal this year. I also leave this up all year long.
> View attachment 718903
> 
> View attachment 718904
> 
> Nutcracker Tree in Kitchen. Need to find a new topper for this tree. This tree is a a nod to hubby‘s German heritage.
> View attachment 718907
> 
> View attachment 718905
> 
> Angel tree in Formal Living room.
> 
> View attachment 718906
> 
> Hallway entry Trees
> View attachment 718908
> 
> Elf Tree in dining room. I leave this up all year long…..LOL
> View attachment 718909
> 
> I love this sad little Charlie Brown Tree my older sister gave me a few years ago. I put my Hallmark Charlie Brown family musicians under it each year. You punch the button on one of them and they all play a song.
> 
> View attachment 718910
> 
> Here’s my Charlie Brown lighted tree group. You push a button and they light up at intervals and play music.
> 
> View attachment 718911
> 
> I don‘t have my Hogwarts display up yet. Need to do that. Little by little.
> 
> 
> Did pick up a few things for Christmas yesterday. Need to wrap a few things today and I have an errand to run.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful Tuesday doing what ever makes you happy.




Lovely displays and pictures as always Robbie. 

It`s so much fun putting up decorations and trees.....I can`t wait to do ours! 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Finally getting to do a stop in!!!  I started a post yesterday and never got to finish it!  Busy busy busy
> 
> We are out of the deep freeze and temps have returned to more tolerable levels.  We are currently hovering around 0C or 32F.  That I can handle and deal with.  We now have a sloppy mess everywhere, but that's alright.  Usually when it warms up like that, we get overcast days - but we have had bright sunny days!  I'll take all the vitamin D I can get.  Lord knows we need it in winter.
> 
> I had a good holiday weekend.  I did not get out to any Remembrance Day celebrations, but I did watch the televised one from our capital city.  It was a busy weekend with a couple of extra shifts worked.  Got in some cleaning and puttering around the house.  Baking done, meal prep for the week completed and groceries bought.  I enjoyed the extra day off - even though I worked an evening shift at the second job.  It was nice to have the extra time to putter around the house, and have a little down time to myself.
> 
> Well our hunters were successful and our freezer will be overflowing.  Ds got his elk buck and dh got his elk doe.  So we are set for the year for meat - besides a little chicken here and there.  I prefer chicken - but a freezer full of red meat that came to us relatively cheaper than buying it means it's a red meat winter again.
> 
> 
> It's good to hear your dh is recovering.  How scary that must have been for you and the family.
> 
> That is an awesome tip!!!!!  I'll be doing that as well!  I hate walking around in hotel rooms with bare feet.  I have a small dressing gown - housecoat that stays in my suitcase as well.  Now I'll be looking for a little pair of slippers to keep in there as well.
> 
> Congrats to Paige!!!  That is an accomplishment!  Hopefully you don't get too much snow.
> 
> It's great you are back doing the reading sessions again!  Did you get your coat?  I can't remember if you said it came it.  I thought I read you were going to pick it up.  Hopefully your happy with it.  I found one on our recent trip to the city.  I am between sizes.  So lighter meals again and heading into the gym to hopefully slim out a little bit more again
> 
> Hopefully it doesn't get too cold - that it gets icy!  That type of ice is a nightmare to drive on.
> 
> Your decorating is amazing!  I love love love the Potter tree.  I would love to have more than the one tree we have.  I also seen your elf tree had a few items I used to see at Pier 1 when I worked there!  I still miss that store for the amazing holiday decor they had.
> 
> Well, I should start the daily paper shuffle.  My tea is done - the signal to start working.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Oh that is cold Pumpkin!! But, agree get that Vitamin C from the sunshine, even if it is cold, do you the world of good. 

Nothing wrong with lots of red meat, it`s a staple for us, maybe not Elk....lol....but steak and lamb are always on our menu options. 

Yes, actually my friend picked the coat up for me as she was going that way, I know what you mean about between sizes, I went for the bigger size and it might be a tiny bit too tight.......lol....oh dear!! I type that as I enjoy a cup of tea with some home made buttery shortbread.......lol......



Another busy day. Dropped off my baking and some potato dishes I made for the meal, they had a good lot of donations so I think it will have covered what they needed. Feeding 60 people last minute isn`t an easy feat. The church has a wonderful lady who organises almost everything they do and she is amazing at it, she manages to just get folks to do what`s needed. I like her a lot. 

Did some housework when we got home and watched the rain pour down all day and got steadily heavier. 

Heard our eggs are being rationed over here......we have no worries as we get all our eggs fresh from the farm next to us, usually more than we can use as I don`t eat eggs, but I do bake. But, never knew there was a shortage. 

Maple bacon chicken tonight for us, I need to bring back more of that seasoning next time too! Made mini roast potatoes and roasted carrots and parsnips, very nice too. 

Having tea and shortbread now.....then some tv later I think, watching a box set of the 80`s Scottish detective show Taggart from the beginning.....takes you back!!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Robo your trees are always inspiring!  All look beautiful.
You probably know Schumi egg shortage is due to avian flu in some areas meaning those areas have to keep all hens inside.  We get ours locally too thankfully as on Keto we use a lot for omelettes or crustless quiche etc!
Red meat lovers here but lots of chicken as grandchildren prefer it.  I was tidying up the fridges and freezers before I collected the supermarket order this morning and trying to free up a couple of drawer space ready for Christmas food and found so much chicken stashed in different drawers I’ve now planned chicken meals for the next few nights.
Kev has eaten any red meat offered but I’m not so adventurous - kangaroo and crocodile for example no thank you! 
Bedtime for us so I will search for a radio play to listen to while I try to settle down.
Goodnight all.


----------



## buckeev

Anybody else maxin’ out on “TREE ENVY” with Robo’s INCREDIBLE trees!?!?!?
Prayers for the Old Man R!


----------



## Charade67

Hello! Quick check in. I just came to a good stopping point with my homework. Part of my math lesson this week is about weights and measures. I was watching a video lecture (from the online textbook, not by my actual professor) and it stated that there are 2 ounces in a cup, 2 cups to a pint, etc. I took a screenshot of the video and sent it to my professor.  Gee, I wonder why some people struggle with math. For those of you not familiar with our measuring system, there are 8 ounces in a cup. 

I also found out that one of my math professor's children works at the restaurant where the shooting was. He didn't say if he/she was there when it happened.  

Monday I woke up to the news that 3 football players had been fatally shot at the University of Virginia. It's just getting crazy.




Lynne G said:


> Little one gets the week of Thanksgiving off. So she’ll be relaxing before finals start shortly thereafter. Last year, they shortened the term, and finals were the week after Thanksgiving. This year, she gets a week of study after. Can’t believe almost done. So close for her now.


Is she graduating at the end of this semester? B still has 4 credit hours left. Next semester she will be taking a history capstone course and bowling. 



Monykalyn said:


> Anyone else starting with decorations? will be gone over thanksgiving so needed to get a start. Heading to Orlando on thursday.


We may not put any up this year since we won't  be home for Christmas. I also don't really have much time either.  Last year dh gave me 2 glitter globes for Christmas. I may put those on the mantle. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Woke up to a photo of littlest GS first sight of Mickey - gorgeous!


What a great picture.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> We are out of the deep freeze and temps have returned to more tolerable levels. We are currently hovering around 0C or 32F


Still too cold for my taste. 

I think it's time to call it a night. Good night everyone.


----------



## macraven

Charade… it seems like yesterday that your daughter was just finishing up high school

Won’t be long for her college graduation 

Now I feel really old.


----------



## macraven

Have reservations for Ruth’s Chris for Thanksgiving dinner.

Mr Mac set it up as it’s a lot of work to do a typical holiday meal that would keep me in the kitchen  for just the two of us

And we don’t want to be eating turkey for a week…

Now we are looking for what will be open for Christmas day..


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Have reservations for Ruth’s Chris for Thanksgiving dinner.


Yum! We ate there once ages ago. 

We are having a very non-traditional Christmas. We will be spending Christmas in Gatlinburg, TN. We will be attending a pirate themed dinner show on Christmas.


----------



## schumigirl

Realfoodfans said:


> You probably know Schumi egg shortage is due to avian flu in some areas meaning those areas have to keep all hens inside.



Of course I knew. I`m just amazed to how quickly the shortages have been put in place.


Charade67 said:


> Hello! Quick check in. I just came to a good stopping point with my homework. Part of my math lesson this week is about weights and measures. I was watching a video lecture (from the online textbook, not by my actual professor) and it stated that there are 2 ounces in a cup, 2 cups to a pint, etc. I took a screenshot of the video and sent it to my professor.  Gee, I wonder why some people struggle with math. For those of you not familiar with our measuring system, there are 8 ounces in a cup.
> 
> I also found out that one of my math professor's children works at the restaurant where the shooting was. He didn't say if he/she was there when it happened.
> 
> Monday I woke up to the news that 3 football players had been fatally shot at the University of Virginia. It's just getting crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Is she graduating at the end of this semester? B still has 4 credit hours left. Next semester she will be taking a history capstone course and bowling.
> 
> 
> We may not put any up this year since we won't  be home for Christmas. I also don't really have much time either.  Last year dh gave me 2 glitter globes for Christmas. I may put those on the mantle.
> 
> 
> What a great picture.
> 
> Still too cold for my taste.
> 
> I think it's time to call it a night. Good night everyone.




I saw those poor young men who were shot. Dreadful tragedy for those men and their families and friends, anyone who knew them really. 




macraven said:


> Have reservations for Ruth’s Chris for Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> Mr Mac set it up as it’s a lot of work to do a typical holiday meal that would keep me in the kitchen  for just the two of us
> 
> And we don’t want to be eating turkey for a week…
> 
> Now we are looking for what will be open for Christmas day..




Now that`s a lovely way to spend Thanksgiving! I love Ruth`s Chris!

Although we do love the extra Turkey when we do it for Christmas.....although this year as we`re away we have ordered our turkey for New Years as we`ll be home for that, then freeze the extras....yep, we love turkey!! 




Charade67 said:


> Yum! We ate there once ages ago.
> 
> We are having a very non-traditional Christmas. We will be spending Christmas in Gatlinburg, TN. We will be attending a pirate themed dinner show on Christmas.



That sounds lovely too.....I`ve never had a non traditional Christmas before. 





Up extra early this morning waiting and watching the launch of Artemis 1 from KSC.......it was fabulous!!! They did have a 2 hour window but, it went off flawlessly!!! Absolutely amazing to watch these incredible achievements! 

Ideal to be up early as we`re out early this morning, lots of shopping planned, one not so glamorous place though as it`s a wholesale butcher we buy our half cows from.....but they sell so many other things now, it`s a real farm store place but just larger scale, they also have a huge fishmonger in there, he rents a space out to them. So we can get meat, fish, deli items and a lovely bakery too, but all local....well, not all the fish is local, but it`s all lovely. Might get some seafood for dinner if we`re not eating out at lunch.

Then I think we have a lunch date with some friends, I need to txt them to make sure it`s still on. And arrange an early book group meeting as we all hated the last one, time to choose a better one, will get that sorted for asap.

Simple lemon curd and toast breakfast this morning, supposed to be just cloudy today with the rain finally easing. 

























Happy Wednesday!!!


​


----------



## Realfoodfans

Yes Schumi knew you would just thought those over the water may not have heard about our bird flu.  Sadly 6 geese were found dead on Monday on nearby fields we use so advised not to walk dogs in the field. A friend of my son has a cake shop and cafe and she was asking on line of anyone with contact to a farm as her supplier is having difficulty. Enjoy your shopping I love places like that.  We have Glebe Farm similar with different suppliers now involved.

Very sad about those football players Charade.   What is the world coming to.  An air strike from Russia to Poland is very worrying too.  News is full of speculation.  I’ve turned to Classic FM this morning.

No school run this morning so laundry on, chicken defrosting, off for a bath and then having my nails and feet done at 10 so better get a move on!


----------



## Lynne G

Ack, that avian flu in one of our large chicken houses near enough to where I live.  Price of poultry and eggs are much higher than I was expecting.  Sigh.  Real, not good news on that bird flu still around.  

Buckeev, stay warm and dry, and keep those bags packed. Oh I’m a traveling again, he says.  

Just about sunrise:


But doesn’t look like it.  With 25 to 35 mph winds, this commuting Wednesday, camels right:



Oh my.  Heavy rain through the night, now that wind.  Windy, yes, and damp and very cool feeling even though the wind is blowing from the South, so at least the warmest day we will have for days.  50 the high today.  This coming Sunday?  High is 35.  Ah Winter is coming oh yes it is.  But even with a windy day, I will take any that is well above freezing.  

And what a start to the day.  Fell down the stairs, ripped my pants. Got in the car, within 5 minutes of my drive, my flat tire sigh went on.  Thankfully, I was close enough to a gas station.  Did put more air than should be needed in one of the tires. So will stop by the tire place on my way home.  Sigh.  On a good note, kids are protesting their early wake up I made them do.  Heater guy is scheduled to come earlier this morning.  Told both, listen for his knock.  I fully expect to get a call that no answer at our door.  Will call both the kids shortly.  But another happy note.  Bought kids tickets to see that Marvel movie this afternoon. Unknown to them, I ordered food for them to pick up, paid for it, so will tell them just before they go.  Hope they enjoy both the movie and the food and drinks I bought.  

So a most Wonderful Wednesday to all.  Hope your day started or starts much better than mine.


----------



## schumigirl

Shopping was half a success today.... 

Got our meat order sorted, will be delivered tomorrow, didn`t quite buy half a cow, but close enough. And resisted their gorgeous cakes for once. Did pick up some smoked salmon and other little bits of seafood, will be fine for tomorrow as we did meet a load of friends for lunch which was lovely. But, because of that we didn`t get the rest of the things we planned to buy today, will get them another day.

Met in a pub/restaurant in a rather picturesque area we don`t normally go to in the countryside near the waterway, it was delightful and we all enjoyed our food, they looked after us really well. Might be a drive but it was worth it. It had the cosiest of bars then we went through to their restaurant which was busy but they managed to fit us in and there were 12 of us. 

So no cooking tonight for me. 

Got some emails and phone calls to catch up on tonight, other than that.....quiet midweek night for us. Rain has held off all day, now it`s pouring down.....

Time to put the kettle on for a large pot of tea........


----------



## Robo56

Good Wednesday morning Sans family.

Its 38 days 13 hours 10 minutes away from Christmas





macraven said:


> all your pictures!


Thank you Mac so glad you are enjoying the photos.



macraven said:


> Assume you spend hours setting up the beautiful decorations.
> They are fabulous!


Thank you Mac it is so nice to have the time to do the decorating. It does make the rooms so cheerful.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Well our hunters were successful and our freezer will be overflowing. Ds got his elk buck and dh got his elk doe. So we are set for the year for meat - besides a little chicken here and there. I prefer chicken - but a freezer full of red meat that came to us relatively cheaper than buying it means it's a red meat winter again.


Congratulations to your fellas on their successful hunting trip.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's good to hear your dh is recovering. How scary that must have been for you and the family.


Thank you Pumpkin. He is continuing to get better everyday.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Your decorating is amazing! I love love love the Potter tree. I would love to have more than the one tree we have. I also seen your elf tree had a few items I used to see at Pier 1 when I worked there! I still miss that store for the amazing holiday decor they had.


Thank you Pumpkin. You have a keen eye. Yes, some of the Elf tree decorations and ornaments did come from Pier 1.  We no longer have them. I knew once Home Goods opened that Kirklands and Pier 1 would not be able to survive against the good prices and products offered at Home Goods. They were all in the same shopping center.



Realfoodfans said:


> Robo your trees are always inspiring! All look beautiful.


Thank you RFF.




schumigirl said:


> Lovely displays and pictures as always Robbie.
> 
> It`s so much fun putting up decorations and trees.....I can`t wait to do ours!


Thank you Carole. I do enjoy putting up the decorations. I always put in the Nutcracker CD and other Christmas music to set the mood and decorate away.




buckeev said:


> Anybody else maxin’ out on “TREE ENVY” with Robo’s INCREDIBLE trees!?!?!?
> Prayers for the Old Man R!


Thank you buckeev. Thank you for your prayers. Hubby is doing much better.



Charade67 said:


> Monday I woke up to the news that 3 football players had been fatally shot at the University of Virginia. It's just getting crazy.


It is every parents nightmare what is happening in our schools. I feel so sorry for those young men who died and their families.



Charade67 said:


> I also found out that one of my math professor's children works at the restaurant where the shooting was. He didn't say if he/she was there when it happened.


Shocking the level of violence that is spreading in every facet of society.



schumigirl said:


> Up extra early this morning waiting and watching the launch of Artemis 1 from KSC.......it was fabulous!!! They did have a 2 hour window but, it went off flawlessly!!! Absolutely amazing to watch these incredible achievements!


I set up until 1:30 am waiting for the lift off. It was something to see. It would have been awesome to have been on the side of the road on 528 on Banana River to have seen that lift off and felt the earth rumble from the massive power of the rocket boosters. The most powerful rocket to lift off. 

A few pictures from the live feed.



















schumigirl said:


> Ideal to be up early as we`re out early this morning, lots of shopping planned, one not so glamorous place though as it`s a wholesale butcher we buy our half cows from.....but they sell so many other things now, it`s a real farm store place but just larger scale, they also have a huge fishmonger in there, he rents a space out to them. So we can get meat, fish, deli items and a lovely bakery too, but all local....well, not all the fish is local, but it`s all lovely. Might get some seafood for dinner if we`re not eating out at lunch.


Sounds like a very nice farmers market.




Lynne G said:


> And what a start to the day. Fell down the stairs, ripped my pants. Got in the car, within 5 minutes of my drive, my flat tire sigh went on. Thankfully, I was close enough to a gas station. Did put more air than should be needed in one of the tires. So will stop by the tire place on my way home. Sigh.


Wow…That is a rotten start to your day Lynne. Hope you are ok after your fall and the tire situation is a easy fix.



Lynne G said:


> But another happy note. Bought kids tickets to see that Marvel movie this afternoon. Unknown to them, I ordered food for them to pick up, paid for it, so will tell them just before they go. Hope they enjoy both the movie and the food and drinks I bought.


That was so sweet of you to treat your kiddos to a movie and lunch.



Snow has melted off already and we are in the 40’s today. I have a few things to do outside today.

Hubby had a PT evaluation this morning and therapist felt hubby was back to good form. He has felt better everyday since Sunday.  I‘am thinking this was a bug. Strangely it did not have a respiratory component, but mostly dizziness, lost of stable ambulation, quick dehydration, GI symptoms. Repeat labs look good and we see 2 of his docs tomorrow. 

I contacted some family members in Kentucky to see what some of the little great-grandchildren have been wishing for Christmas gifts. I was able to find something’s on Target. I ordered those things and will pick them up tomorrow.

I like it when things are simple like that. 

Spoke to younger sister about Thanksgiving dinner next Thursday. We usually divide things to bring among the family members attending. I picked up the Turkey last week. Grandson was here friday so his muscles were needed to get the 23 pound bird in the freezer.

Younger sister is a good cook and she always brings some special dishes. Son and his wife always bring an array of pies from a wonderful pie shop.

Honestly I just love visiting with family and enjoy watching them enjoy their Thanksgiving meal. There are always plenty of leftovers sent home with everyone.

Need to get scootin.

Have yourselves a Merry Wednesday everyone doing what ever makes you happy.
.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Getting a quick hump day stop in!

It seems to be busy here with lots of little things happening at work.  Sorting out this and that...then all the workplace men drama!!!!  OMG....whoever said that an all male environment wasn't full of drama is FIBBING!!!!!  Sigh 

Weather is heading into colder temps again for a day then back up to that 0C or 32F temp.  It is mild for us...and I'll take it.

Got to the gym last night and the night before.  I'm trying to break in a new pair of sketchers.  It's a different model than I had previously...and oh boy...my one foot doesn't like it lol.  Hopefully it will get a bit of a break tonight while I'm at the second job...not being shoved into the new ones.  I also ordered a new pair of shoes for the second job and regular wear.  They are supposed to be " waterproof"  I have heard great things about them...so I finally ordered a pair.  They were on an early Black Friday sale.  



schumigirl said:


> deal to be up early as we`re out early this morning, lots of shopping planned, one not so glamorous place though as it`s a wholesale butcher we buy our half cows from.....but they sell so many other things now, it`s a real farm store place but just larger scale, they also have a huge fishmonger in there, he rents a space out to them. So we can get meat, fish, deli items and a lovely bakery too, but all local....well, not all the fish is local, but it`s all lovely. Might get some seafood for dinner if we`re not eating out at lunch.


That sounds like an amazing store!!!  I would for sure be shopping there.  I love gems like that.  


Realfoodfans said:


> No school run this morning so laundry on, chicken defrosting, off for a bath and then having my nails and feet done at 10 so better get a move on!


I love getting my nails done on both my hands and toes!!!!  Enjoy!!!


Lynne G said:


> But another happy note. Bought kids tickets to see that Marvel movie this afternoon. Unknown to them, I ordered food for them to pick up, paid for it, so will tell them just before they go. Hope they enjoy both the movie and the food and drinks I bought.


OOOOO how fun!  


Robo56 said:


> Spoke to younger sister about Thanksgiving dinner next Thursday. We usually divide things to bring among the family members attending. I picked up the Turkey last week. Grandson was here friday so his muscles were needed to get the 23 pound bird in the freezer.
> 
> Younger sister is a good cook and she always brings some special dishes. Son and his wife always bring an array of pies from a wonderful pie shop.


Yum!!!!  It's always great to split all that  work up.  

Well, I need to get back to the paper shuffle again.  The work is never done for the head paper shuffler.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Lynne hope you are not too bruised from your fall! Were you rushing around?

Manicure and pedicure were lovely this morning.  Because of my lymphoedema legs it’s important to keep my feet healthy - well that’s my excuse for still having them done over winter months!

Robo glad your husband is improved.  I had a parcel arrive with some Disney gifts and as you say good when it’s an easy to sort.

Pumpkin yes all male environment can be exhausting!

Kev has started with a bad chest and temperature so I called and bought some fresh meds for him.  He’s never ill so I’m a bit concerned about him.  Keeping him supplied with hot drinks and care and just hoping it passes quickly. 

We are hoping to have an early night and a sound sleep for him so goodnight


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Real.  I’m just a little sore.  My stairs are like half as much, as we have what’s called a split level.  Not so much rushing, just not paying attention I guess.  I can be clumsy sometimes. 

Kids surprised me, said movie dragged, and was like 3 hours total, so they stopped at Costco on way home, and we had pizza for dinner.  We all like their pizza, and at 9 dollars for a just made large pie, a good deal too.

Ugh, one more night before I turn alarm off.  And crap, heater needs parts, so no heat in house, until guy returns with the parts on Friday.  Good thing we have electric blankets to hunker under when coldest feeling at night. 

That was a very windy lunchtime walk.  Put my hood up as best I could.  Was a cold feeling wind. I was glad to be home. 

Have a wonderful night.  Tomorrow night, the first of the holiday lights.  We are looking forward to it.


----------



## Charade67

Just finished math homework. I have been using the calculator app on my phone, but am getting really annoyed with the constantly running ads on it. I started using B's old scientific calculator, but it's more complicated than I need. Today I decided to buy a basic, inexpensive calculator. Today we started working with trigonometry.  Guess it's back to the scientific calculator. 



macraven said:


> Won’t be long for her college graduation


Just under 6 months. 


Robo56 said:


> off.
> 
> A few pictures from the live feed.


How cool. I've never watched a launch..
I take that back. I was watching the day of the Challenger disaster.  I can't believe I almost forgot that.



Lynne G said:


> Kids surprised me, said movie dragged, and was like 3 hours total,


I was just thinking it couldn't have been that long. I looked it up and saw that it was 2 hours 41 minutes. Add in the trailers and all the advertising and it was over 3 hours.  
Glad you are okay after your encounter with the stairs.

I should get some sleep. I already don't want to get up and go to work tomorrow.
I need a vacation.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Wednesday morning Sans family.
> 
> Its 38 days 13 hours 10 minutes away from Christmas
> 
> View attachment 719199
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac so glad you are enjoying the photos.
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac it is so nice to have the time to do the decorating. It does make the rooms so cheerful.
> 
> 
> Congratulations to your fellas on their successful hunting trip.
> 
> 
> Thank you Pumpkin. He is continuing to get better everyday.
> 
> 
> Thank you Pumpkin. You have a keen eye. Yes, some of the Elf tree decorations and ornaments did come from Pier 1.  We no longer have them. I knew once Home Goods opened that Kirklands and Pier 1 would not be able to survive against the good prices and products offered at Home Goods. They were all in the same shopping center.
> 
> 
> Thank you RFF.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Carole. I do enjoy putting up the decorations. I always put in the Nutcracker CD and other Christmas music to set the mood and decorate away.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you buckeev. Thank you for your prayers. Hubby is doing much better.
> 
> 
> It is every parents nightmare what is happening in our schools. I feel so sorry for those young men who died and their families.
> 
> 
> Shocking the level of violence that is spreading in every facet of society.
> 
> 
> I set up until 1:30 am waiting for the lift off. It was something to see. It would have been awesome to have been on the side of the road on 528 on Banana River to have seen that lift off and felt the earth rumble from the massive power of the rocket boosters. The most powerful rocket to lift off.
> 
> A few pictures from the live feed.
> View attachment 719202
> 
> View attachment 719200
> 
> View attachment 719201
> 
> View attachment 719203
> 
> View attachment 719204
> 
> View attachment 719205
> 
> View attachment 719206
> 
> View attachment 719207
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a very nice farmers market.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow…That is a rotten start to your day Lynne. Hope you are ok after your fall and the tire situation is a easy fix.
> 
> 
> That was so sweet of you to treat your kiddos to a movie and lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> Snow has melted off already and we are in the 40’s today. I have a few things to do outside today.
> 
> Hubby had a PT evaluation this morning and therapist felt hubby was back to good form. He has felt better everyday since Sunday.  I‘am thinking this was a bug. Strangely it did not have a respiratory component, but mostly dizziness, lost of stable ambulation, quick dehydration, GI symptoms. Repeat labs look good and we see 2 of his docs tomorrow.
> 
> I contacted some family members in Kentucky to see what some of the little great-grandchildren have been wishing for Christmas gifts. I was able to find something’s on Target. I ordered those things and will pick them up tomorrow.
> 
> I like it when things are simple like that.
> 
> Spoke to younger sister about Thanksgiving dinner next Thursday. We usually divide things to bring among the family members attending. I picked up the Turkey last week. Grandson was here friday so his muscles were needed to get the 23 pound bird in the freezer.
> 
> Younger sister is a good cook and she always brings some special dishes. Son and his wife always bring an array of pies from a wonderful pie shop.
> 
> Honestly I just love visiting with family and enjoy watching them enjoy their Thanksgiving meal. There are always plenty of leftovers sent home with everyone.
> 
> Need to get scootin.
> 
> Have yourselves a Merry Wednesday everyone doing what ever makes you happy.
> .




I love The Nutcracker! Oone of my closest friends named her three children in honour of her love for it too....thankfully her husband didn`t mind....

Glad your husband is doing better, it`s nice to get good news on health issues, and hope you get some more good news today Robbie. 

Yes, the story behind this latest rocket is quite impressive. It`s certainly been a long haul for them. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Getting a quick hump day stop in!
> 
> It seems to be busy here with lots of little things happening at work.  Sorting out this and that...then all the workplace men drama!!!!  OMG....whoever said that an all male environment wasn't full of drama is FIBBING!!!!!  Sigh
> 
> Weather is heading into colder temps again for a day then back up to that 0C or 32F temp.  It is mild for us...and I'll take it.
> 
> Got to the gym last night and the night before.  I'm trying to break in a new pair of sketchers.  It's a different model than I had previously...and oh boy...my one foot doesn't like it lol.  Hopefully it will get a bit of a break tonight while I'm at the second job...not being shoved into the new ones.  I also ordered a new pair of shoes for the second job and regular wear.  They are supposed to be " waterproof"  I have heard great things about them...so I finally ordered a pair.  They were on an early Black Friday sale.
> 
> 
> That sounds like an amazing store!!!  I would for sure be shopping there.  I love gems like that.
> 
> I love getting my nails done on both my hands and toes!!!!  Enjoy!!!
> 
> OOOOO how fun!
> 
> Yum!!!!  It's always great to split all that  work up.
> 
> Well, I need to get back to the paper shuffle again.  The work is never done for the head paper shuffler.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



I agree, I worked with both a load of men and women back in my Explosive Plant days....and men can be downright worse at times, especially if you`re their boss! 

Hope your weather stays milder, and yes Skechers are brilliant but if your feet don`t like the new style, they`ll let you know....lol.....I stick to the same ones for vacations, I`m hoping they never get rid of the ones I like. 

It`s a funny place, it started off as a Trade only butcher, then it grew and grew and it`s barely recognisable now from from a few years ago, but it`s wonderful having it all under one roof. 






Rain. We have had torrential rain since around 10pm last night, high winds but not gale force all night, and it`s still battering down right now. 

So, absolutely plan on a day in today, got our butcher delivery and a grocery delivery coming this morning, I think they`ll be drenched doing deliveries today. 

Had all three slow cookers going overnight with pork we picked up yesterday, slow cooked in coke, herbs and spices overnight and will be ready to be portioned up later today, will give some to the couple on the farm, they love it. Smells lovely!

So, going to make a nice breakfast this morning, Tom will fancy Eggs Benedict I`m sure, I`ll have bacon on toast with some fruit on the side. Still haven`t decided what`s for dinner, might be honey mustard balsamic chicken, or something else....we`ll see. Seafood for lunch in a salad probably. 

But, we do love a good couple days in without having to go out anywhere, especially when the weather is like this.......



















Enjoy Thirsty Thursday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, just a degree above freezing right now.  Cool start for sure.  But those pesky clouds won’t show up until later in the afternoon.  Hence, will soon enough see glorious sunshine pour into my windows.  Glad not to have to commute today.  And alarm off.  Yay for me.  

Cool in house, so lots of tea today, and made some waffles.  Hearing up the kitchen felt good.  

This, doing my part today, and throwing back lots of cups of tea. Thirsty Thursday. Yep, make sure you keep body hydrated.  Terrific Thursday wished for all.  

Good morning.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Sat quietly with both dogs now catching up on Chesapeake Shores - having changed our bed again as poor Kev is sweating so much.  Covid test last night was negative but will do another later. Keep providing drinks and meds but he’s basically sleeping.

Just discovered I’ve lost a treasured earring.  They are ones I wear all the time and strangely it fell out last week but I heard it fall and retrieved it so can only assume it’s been damaged somehow.  I have been all over the house, done two school drop offs and walked the dogs so no chance of retracing my steps.

Good luck with your maths Charade.  I was not good at further maths at all - frowned upon as I went to Grammar School and we were all expected to be capable!  Must have grasped the basics though as I am ok with calculating etc in my head and accounting.  

Have just ordered a new tree for the lounge from Balsam Hill - have chosen a slightly narrower one so hoping I like it.   Due on Monday so might put it straight up!


----------



## schumigirl

We love our Balsam Hill trees RFF.....we got a new 12ft one last year and it`s perfect as our main tree, don`t think they do that one anymore. Out of the other three trees, two are BH and one is a John Lewis which is smaller at 7ft and all are full trees. The John Lewis one holds up well against the BH ones.



mac....hope you`re all sorted for your visitors!!! You`ll have the best visit. 












Well this has been the wettest and windiest day we have had in ages......the rain has actually never stopped for two minutes. So, it has been the cosiest of days in here....all the lamps have been on all day in every room and the heating has been popping on and off all day, but we were in the kitchen with the Aga which is doubly cosy! 

Delivery guys arrived at the same time this morning, so everything got sorted at the same time, what needed to go in the freezer has been dated so we use things in order.

Honey mustard balsamic chicken tonight, added in some rosemary too as we are still tripping over it here, will be lovely, used boneless thighs as they work better in this dish. 

Then as I still have some baking left over, we`ll have a slice of something with a large pot of tea and might watch some Taggart tonight.


----------



## Realfoodfans

I remember you like BH Schumi.  It was a friend who also has them who told me their sale had started and knew I wanted a smaller tree for the lounge. 

Kev has tested positive for Covid.  Emma did testing during the first lockdown so she tested him when home from work.  All this time we’ve avoided it I can only think he caught it in Manchester at the weekend despite us being careful.  He’s been asleep most of the day but did wake to have drinks.

Have just given him a fresh drink and meds and I’m sleeping in the little guest room.  He has both dogs for company and has promised to ring me if he needs anything.

So time for my radio drama and hopefully some sleep.

Goodnight all.


----------



## macraven

Hope he feels better real soon!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I can't believe it's already Thursday....the weekend is on the horizon.  Too bad I'm working all weekend    I did have a chat with the scheduling manager about his scheduling.  so we will see if anything changes.

I put out an SOS to a good friend who lives in Michigan to pick up some children's pain reliever.  There is a huge shortage here, and we haven't been able to get our hands on a bottle since Aug.  I found some in Aug, and only took 1 - to leave for others to get a little too.  But geeze....it's cold and flu season at the daycare gd goes to.  She was able to send me quite a few bottles (as requested) and then dd will have plenty to get her through the winter when hopefully stock will be back in our shelves again.  

Not sure what is on the menu for tonight...I have ground meat out defrosting.  It might end up being a homemade version of hamburger helper.  I am craving meatloaf....yes...the dreaded meatloaf 



Lynne G said:


> I’m just a little sore. My stairs are like half as much, as we have what’s called a split level.


If that's all - then you are lucky!   Wow...how did I miss you posted that!  I am clumsy - and finding that this new phase of my life - I'm even more clumsy.  I"m not coordinated or graceful in anyway shape or form.  


Charade67 said:


> Today I decided to buy a basic, inexpensive calculator. Today we started working with trigonometry. Guess it's back to the scientific calculator.


Yikes...math is NOT for me!  I can do basic math stuff.  Once you get into the more algebra and harder math...I'm out.  DH and ds's are math geniuses.  I am NOT!  Good luck!


schumigirl said:


> Skechers are brilliant but if your feet don`t like the new style, they`ll let you know....lol.....I stick to the same ones for vacations


I might need to go back to the other style I had.  I will give them a little more time.  This was only the second time wearing them.  I already told dh we might be out the $$$ spent on them as they are killing my one foot.  


schumigirl said:


> Well this has been the wettest and windiest day we have had in ages......the rain has actually never stopped for two minutes. So, it has been the cosiest of days in here....all the lamps have been on all day in every room and the heating has been popping on and off all day, but we were in the kitchen with the Aga which is doubly cosy!


I love days like those.  I don't mind the snow days like that...especially if I don't need to be going anywhere.  I can piddle away days at home and keep busy all the time.  I can find so many little things to do.  

Well, I should get back to the paper shuffle.  I have to head to the bank to make a deposit.


----------



## Lynne G

Zoo lights:



Was a cold enough night, but clear and not too crowded.  Quick into City and quick out.  Now chilling.  

Oh no, Real.  Sending mummy dust well wishes to Kev.  Yeah, that virus still around.  


Friday eve.  Wahoo!


----------



## Charade67

Good evening. No math tonight. Today I read my chapters for my medical billing and bookkeeping class.
Tomorrow a friend is coming over to help dh install a new ceiling fan in our spare room. It will be nice to have better lighting  while I study. His wife is going out of town for the weekend so we offered to buy him dinner at a place she doesn't like, but he does. 



Realfoodfans said:


> Good luck with your maths Charade. I was not good at further maths at all - frowned upon as I went to Grammar School and we were all expected to be capable! Must have grasped the basics though as I am ok with calculating etc in my head and accounting.


Thanks. I did well in math in high school, but that was a long time ago. I feel like I am relearning everything. 


Realfoodfans said:


> Have just ordered a new tree for the lounge from Balsam Hill - have chosen a slightly narrower one so hoping I like it. Due on Monday so might put it straight up!


I'm envious. I would love to have one of their trees, but can't bring myself to pay the price. I want one of the ones with the flip top.


Realfoodfans said:


> Kev has tested positive for Covid


Hope it isn't too bad for him and he recovers quickly.


Pumpkin1172 said:


> I might need to go back to the other style I had. I will give them a little more time. This was only the second time wearing them. I already told dh we might be out the $$$ spent on them as they are killing my one foot.


I want to try the new step in Skechers. I tried ordering some online, but they were out of my size.


Lynne G said:


> Zoo lights:


Very nice.

I took an unplanned nap today so I will be up for awhile. Hope there is something worth watching on TV.


----------



## macraven

charade 
we are watching Elf on tv now

Have seen it many times but we don’t get tired of it


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I can't believe it's already Thursday....the weekend is on the horizon.  Too bad I'm working all weekend    I did have a chat with the scheduling manager about his scheduling.  so we will see if anything changes.
> 
> I put out an SOS to a good friend who lives in Michigan to pick up some children's pain reliever.  There is a huge shortage here, and we haven't been able to get our hands on a bottle since Aug.  I found some in Aug, and only took 1 - to leave for others to get a little too.  But geeze....it's cold and flu season at the daycare gd goes to.  She was able to send me quite a few bottles (as requested) and then dd will have plenty to get her through the winter when hopefully stock will be back in our shelves again.
> 
> Not sure what is on the menu for tonight...I have ground meat out defrosting.  It might end up being a homemade version of hamburger helper.  I am craving meatloaf....yes...the dreaded meatloaf
> 
> 
> If that's all - then you are lucky!   Wow...how did I miss you posted that!  I am clumsy - and finding that this new phase of my life - I'm even more clumsy.  I"m not coordinated or graceful in anyway shape or form.
> 
> Yikes...math is NOT for me!  I can do basic math stuff.  Once you get into the more algebra and harder math...I'm out.  DH and ds's are math geniuses.  I am NOT!  Good luck!
> 
> I might need to go back to the other style I had.  I will give them a little more time.  This was only the second time wearing them.  I already told dh we might be out the $$$ spent on them as they are killing my one foot.
> 
> I love days like those.  I don't mind the snow days like that...especially if I don't need to be going anywhere.  I can piddle away days at home and keep busy all the time.  I can find so many little things to do.
> 
> Well, I should get back to the paper shuffle.  I have to head to the bank to make a deposit.




The weeks are flying past right enough!

Glad you managed to get some of the kids pain medication, that`s one thing you don`t want to be without with the winter setting in. 

We`re happy staying home too Pumpkin, pottering around doing little bits and bobs or both of us just sitting watching a movie on a winter afternoon, very cosy. Hope you get your shoes sorted, uncomfy feet you don`t want.

lol.....Tom and Kyle are both experts in maths, I missed that gene! 




Charade67 said:


> Good evening. No math tonight. Today I read my chapters for my medical billing and bookkeeping class.
> Tomorrow a friend is coming over to help dh install a new ceiling fan in our spare room. It will be nice to have better lighting  while I study. His wife is going out of town for the weekend so we offered to buy him dinner at a place she doesn't like, but he does.
> 
> 
> Thanks. I did well in math in high school, but that was a long time ago. I feel like I am relearning everything.
> 
> I'm envious. I would love to have one of their trees, but can't bring myself to pay the price. I want one of the ones with the flip top.
> 
> Hope it isn't too bad for him and he recovers quickly.
> 
> I want to try the new step in Skechers. I tried ordering some online, but they were out of my size.
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> I took an unplanned nap today so I will be up for awhile. Hope there is something worth watching on TV.



You`ll be glad of the light in your study area, and nice of you to offer dinner to him too, I`m sure he`ll be very grateful. 

Hope you get the Skechers you want, they are generally ideal for my feet, but haven`t tried another style yet. 




macraven said:


> charade
> we are watching Elf on tv now
> 
> Have seen it many times but we don’t get tired of it



I`ve never seen that movie.......I know......I`m a huge Christmas movie fan, but I`m not a Will Ferrell fan at all, if he`s in a movie I avoid it.





Well, I think the torrential rain has finally stopped, still looks damp outside but it`s still too dark to see what today will bring us. 

Got an induction hob being delivered today, not quite sure why we have one but our kitchen is a strange mix of old and new, one side is the traditional side that hosts the Aga, but we have the new extention part where I have a built in double oven and the induction hob too. Gives me plenty of cooking options though. Being delivered between 3 and 5pm, so we can pop out this morning if the rain stays off. 

Having chicken curry for dinner tonight, made it last night, hot, spicy and fruity, going to buy some naan breads today as my attempts at making them haven`t been the most succesful.....

Smoked salmon and shrimp sandwiches for lunch today, one of my favourites.


----------



## Lynne G

Fabulous Friday is here.  Yay!  

Cool, 29 degrees out, and dark out right now.  Clear skies, yay, and next rain chances are not until the next weekend.  So a dry and mostly sunny all day every day week continues next week.  And seasonal.  Highs in the low 40’s all week. Guess my sunglasses and lightweight winter jacket will get a workout. 

Thus, DH and I are up.  He only needs to be busy in the morning.  Me?  Lazy all day.    So happy to have a three day weekend, then three week day routine days, then a bonus holiday four day weekend.  Woot. Looking forward to some delicious meals next weekend.  

 My that was a very noisy airplane.  Low too.  Yep, a week day routine for many is still today.  

Good Friday morning to all.  And hope the rain stopped for Schumi this morning.  

A most Fabulous Friday to all. 

  —- it’s that time of year.


----------



## Robo56

Good Friday morning everyone.

36 days 17 hours until Christmas




Did you ever notice that Santa appears to be toothless in a lot of the Photos…..LOL



Always good to enjoy a nice visit to the salon for pedicures and manicures RFF.



Realfoodfans said:


> Robo glad your husband is improved. I had a parcel arrive with some Disney gifts and as you say good when it’s an easy to sort.


Thank you, hubby is doing much better.



Charade67 said:


> How cool. I've never watched a launch..
> I take that back. I was watching the day of the Challenger disaster. I can't believe I almost forgot that.


If you are ever in Orlando again check the Kennedy Space Center Rocket lift off
Schedule or Space X schedule and take a drive down and see one. Of course be prepared if the weather is not favorable or if there is an issue with the ship even in the countdown phase it can be aborted.





schumigirl said:


> Yes, the story behind this latest rocket is quite impressive. It`s certainly been a long haul for them.


It is wonderful marvel for sure. I was glad to get the email form Kennedy for the viewing while it was on the launch pad in March. Was a special treat.

I hope it all works out for the ship. Look forward to the manned trip on this ship.






schumigirl said:


> I love The Nutcracker! Oone of my closest friends named her three children in honour of her love for it too....thankfully her husband didn`t mind....


That is cute. I used to take our son and the grandchildren to see the Nutcracker Ballet every year. Haven’t done that for many moons



schumigirl said:


> Glad your husband is doing better, it`s nice to get good news on health issues, and hope you get some more good news today Robbie.


He is doing better everyday. He had all his appointments with his docs yesteady. All is looking a lot better.




Realfoodfans said:


> Have just ordered a new tree for the lounge from Balsam Hill - have chosen a slightly narrower one so hoping I like it. Due on Monday so might put it straight up!


Balsam Hill trees are beautiful.



Realfoodfans said:


> Kev has tested positive for Covid. Emma did testing during the first lockdown so she tested him when home from work. All this time we’ve avoided it I can only think he caught it in Manchester at the weekend despite us being careful. He’s been asleep most of the day but did wake to have drinks.


Sorry to hear you hubby is ill with covid. Sending get well prayers for him that he has a quick recovery.



Lynne G said:


> Was a cold enough night, but clear and not too crowded. Quick into City and quick out. Now chilling.


Beautiful pics of the Christmas at the Zoo Lynne.


Mac dinner at Ruth Chris’s  sounds like a winner.


Sending send some Christmas season cheer to Tink hope you and your family are well.


Hubby and I made the rounds to his MD appointments yesterday. In between appointments we had lunch at a barbecue place we had not been to in awhile. It was very good. They have 5 different barbecue sauces they make homemade on the table. So there is something for everyones taste.

Stopped by the Hobby Lobby store and found some more ornaments I was looking for. WOW….everyone is in the Christmas spirit this year as the stores Christmas area had been picked over pretty bad. It is so nice to see people out being cheerful.

I have a few errands to run today. I‘am beginning to see some supply chain issues on some items in the stores. It seems to have become more noticeable in the last 2 weeks.

Have any of you ever heard of Squishmallow‘s. I asked our granddaughter what her little girl (our great-granddaughter) was wanting for Christmas and she said some Squishmallows. They are super soft little pillow characters. They all have names on them and the date they were created. Always something new.


Need to get scootin. Have a wonderful Friday everyone doing what ever it is that makes you happy.


----------



## Charade67

Robo56 said:


> Did you ever notice that Santa appears to be toothless in a lot of the Photos…..LOL


Must be because of all of those Christmas cookies he eats.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Friday morning everyone.
> 
> 36 days 17 hours until Christmas
> View attachment 719581
> 
> View attachment 719582
> 
> Did you ever notice that Santa appears to be toothless in a lot of the Photos…..LOL
> 
> View attachment 719583
> 
> Always good to enjoy a nice visit to the salon for pedicures and manicures RFF.
> 
> 
> Thank you, hubby is doing much better.
> 
> 
> If you are ever in Orlando again check the Kennedy Space Center Rocket lift off
> Schedule or Space X schedule and take a drive down and see one. Of course be prepared if the weather is not favorable or if there is an issue with the ship even in the countdown phase it can be aborted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is wonderful marvel for sure. I was glad to get the email form Kennedy for the viewing while it was on the launch pad in March. Was a special treat.
> 
> I hope it all works out for the ship. Look forward to the manned trip on this ship.
> View attachment 719586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is cute. I used to take our son and the grandchildren to see the Nutcracker Ballet every year. Haven’t done that for many moons
> 
> 
> He is doing better everyday. He had all his appointments with his docs yesteady. All is looking a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> Balsam Hill trees are beautiful.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you hubby is ill with covid. Sending get well prayers for him that he has a quick recovery.
> 
> 
> Beautiful pics of the Christmas at the Zoo Lynne.
> 
> 
> Mac dinner at Ruth Chris’s  sounds like a winner.
> 
> 
> Sending send some Christmas season cheer to Tink hope you and your family are well.
> 
> 
> Hubby and I made the rounds to his MD appointments yesterday. In between appointments we had lunch at a barbecue place we had not been to in awhile. It was very good. They have 5 different barbecue sauces they make homemade on the table. So there is something for everyones taste.
> 
> Stopped by the Hobby Lobby store and found some more ornaments I was looking for. WOW….everyone is in the Christmas spirit this year as the stores Christmas area had been picked over pretty bad. It is so nice to see people out being cheerful.
> 
> I have a few errands to run today. I‘am beginning to see some supply chain issues on some items in the stores. It seems to have become more noticeable in the last 2 weeks.
> 
> Have any of you ever heard of Squishmallow‘s. I asked our granddaughter what her little girl (our great-granddaughter) was wanting for Christmas and she said some Squishmallows. They are super soft little pillow characters. They all have names on them and the date they were created. Always something new.
> 
> 
> Need to get scootin. Have a wonderful Friday everyone doing what ever it is that makes you happy.


Glad to hear your husband is getting better, will cheer your heart to hear that good news. It`s been a long haul for you both. 

Never heard of squishmallows? They sound cute though.....yes, always something new to catch the little one`s eyes. 

Christmas hasn`t quite taken over here yet, stores are decorated and tv is full of ads, but no one I know has decorated yet, most of us wait till the end of November beginning of December.....I am looking forward to doing all the trees and decorations last Saturday of this month....open a bottle of wine, have sweet mince pies and little snacks around......not that different to a normal Saturday now I think on it......lol......

I can`t even remember when Felicity and I last went to see The Nutcracker......






Charade67 said:


> Must be because of all of those Christmas cookies he eats.



lol......





Our Induction Hob just arrived about 20 minutes ago, it was wrapped like it was the size of a car!!! So much packaging. Now we wait for the electrician and when he can come fit it with all the other jobs we want him to do. Like all good Tradesmen, they are so busy. 

Pitch black around 4pm now.......

Change of plan for dinner tonight, had a little accident with my ovenware.....oops!! 

Takeout for us I think.......


----------



## macraven

take out for your dinner?
Awesome …
You are my people.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's the Friday Dance   

There are not many papers or files on my desk today.  Hopefully it will be a little quieter.  I could use a slower day.  

It's a cold morning, but it seems to be warming up - and the sun is shinning bright!  We will be back up to mild temps again by tonight!  Our little dip down was cold, but not the yucky cold.  I will be glad to put the big gun coat back into the closet and pull out the lighter one to wear.  



Charade67 said:


> Today I read my chapters for my medical billing and bookkeeping class.


That sounds like more fun than the math class.  
Are you guys planning to go to any nascar races in 2023?  I'm trying to get hubby to decide which one he wants to go to.  Then when the black friday sales come up for flights with our preferred carrier - I'll book it!  This carrier usually has some good sales - or I'll just keep watching flight prices and sales for them.  


schumigirl said:


> Got an induction hob being delivered today,


OOOOOOO  those are amazing!!!!  DD had those in her old house they just moved from.  They were amazing to cook on!  So much quicker and faster for many things.  That's what dh wants when we replace ours.  We are already pricing out a set - stove/oven.  Enjoy that new toy!!!!!


Lynne G said:


> Me? Lazy all day. So happy to have a three day weekend, then three week day routine days, then a bonus holiday four day weekend. Woot. Looking forward to some delicious meals next weekend.


Sounds like a perfect day and weekend!!!!


Robo56 said:


> Stopped by the Hobby Lobby store and found some more ornaments I was looking for. WOW….everyone is in the Christmas spirit this year as the stores Christmas area had been picked over pretty bad. It is so nice to see people out being cheerful.
> 
> I have a few errands to run today. I‘am beginning to see some supply chain issues on some items in the stores. It seems to have become more noticeable in the last 2 weeks.
> 
> Have any of you ever heard of Squishmallow‘s. I asked our granddaughter what her little girl (our great-granddaughter) was wanting for Christmas and she said some Squishmallows. They are super soft little pillow characters. They all have names on them and the date they were created. Always something new.


I would love to visit a Hobby Lobby!!!  They look amazing!  It is nice to see the stores with stock of chirstmas items.  Last year, there was not nearly enough around, so I think people are buying because there was a shortage last year.  Our seasonal section at HomeSense, has been really picked over in the last 2 weeks.  We have had a ton of stock go through and our shelves were full all of October with stock always coming in to fill what was going out the door, but it has slowed down now.  It is getting harder and harder to make beautiful displays with what is left.  
Squishmallows are hugely popular here too!  They are super cute and another fab/collectable.  

Well, I should get started working on the pile of papers in front of me and do my daily paper shuffle.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> take out for your dinner?
> Awesome …
> You are my people.



lol....we do love our takeout now and again don`t we! 

Decided on Thai.....




Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's the Friday Dance
> 
> There are not many papers or files on my desk today.  Hopefully it will be a little quieter.  I could use a slower day.
> 
> It's a cold morning, but it seems to be warming up - and the sun is shinning bright!  We will be back up to mild temps again by tonight!  Our little dip down was cold, but not the yucky cold.  I will be glad to put the big gun coat back into the closet and pull out the lighter one to wear.
> 
> 
> That sounds like more fun than the math class.
> Are you guys planning to go to any nascar races in 2023?  I'm trying to get hubby to decide which one he wants to go to.  Then when the black friday sales come up for flights with our preferred carrier - I'll book it!  This carrier usually has some good sales - or I'll just keep watching flight prices and sales for them.
> 
> OOOOOOO  those are amazing!!!!  DD had those in her old house they just moved from.  They were amazing to cook on!  So much quicker and faster for many things.  That's what dh wants when we replace ours.  We are already pricing out a set - stove/oven.  Enjoy that new toy!!!!!
> 
> Sounds like a perfect day and weekend!!!!
> 
> I would love to visit a Hobby Lobby!!!  They look amazing!  It is nice to see the stores with stock of chirstmas items.  Last year, there was not nearly enough around, so I think people are buying because there was a shortage last year.  Our seasonal section at HomeSense, has been really picked over in the last 2 weeks.  We have had a ton of stock go through and our shelves were full all of October with stock always coming in to fill what was going out the door, but it has slowed down now.  It is getting harder and harder to make beautiful displays with what is left.
> Squishmallows are hugely popular here too!  They are super cute and another fab/collectable.
> 
> Well, I should get started working on the pile of papers in front of me and do my daily paper shuffle.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Milder temps are good! At least the sun is shining for you.....

It`s a replacement Induction, so yes, I agree, they are marvellous, very fast at cooking most things. I can`t play with it till the electrician comes to fit it....it`s slighty bigger than the previous one, so some of the granite worktop will have to be cut and we`ll leave that to the experts! Might need to replace that whole section....hopefully not! 

Have a good day......



Going through the Thai restaurant menu to see what we want now......yum!


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, I found the cheapest smashmellows  at Costco.  Little one, no matter how old she is, got a good sized cow one there.  We have their store in our biggest mall.  Did pick up a 12 pack of little ones at Costco and my young nieces and nephew love them when we face them last year.


----------



## schumigirl

​Yep, cosy night in jammies with a nice bottle of wine.......one of the nicer things about the darker nights

Thai food was delicious, and we didn`t order too much tonight, so not a lot was wasted, they did send a free extra shrimp appetiser which wasn`t needed, but we tasted a little of it and it was nice. 

Put the tv on about an hour ago, watching some old Taggart again.....might have an early night though......


----------



## macraven

Sweet dreams to all !


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Sweet dreams to all !



Hope you slept well too mac.......



Woke to more rain this morning, not sure when it`s going to stop!

We did plan to walk into the village this morning, but doesn`t look likely right now, will see if it changes then we`ll head out, not that we really need anything, but feel like a walk. 

Off out to dinner tonight, our favourite pub which we tend to go to once a month on a Saturday night, regular booking there for us, so another no cooking night. Always love getting ready for a night out......make up, hair.....glass of wine.....lol......

Doing a little brunch for us this morning later, Tom is having a late sleep, so I`ve had my pot of tea all to myself, but will do Eggs Benedict for sleeping Beauty and a little selection of croissants, bacon, breakfast muffins, fruit, preserves and lots and lots of tea. 

Will be trying to avoid all this football nonsense in the coming weeks.....we have no interest in football at the best of times and usually we might watch the odd World cup game particularly if it`s Germany or Brazil.....but not this one, we`ll be avoiding it for sure, but it`s everywhere.
























Have the best weekend!!!​


----------



## keishashadow

Hey all.  It’s been a really scary week for me.  middle DS has health issues, scheduled for surgery 3rd week in December.  Plan is to take him to Orlando the week before to get him a well-needed boost of cheer.

has been feeling really poorly for nearly a month to point where I took to ER thrice.  They found some minor issues, treated; yet soon sick again.  Last Saturday his oxygen level dropped to such a low level, i thought the meter was broken   Called ambulance and he was transported to different hospital as our health system had a four hour stop on patients.  The flu & rsv is terrible here.

turns out he had both bacterial pneunomia & a blood infection from it.  Was in hospital for 6 days.  have him here now, watching like a hawk. Dr feels another two weeks before he fully rebounds.  

I feel a good ten years older but, blessed that they caught it in time.



Realfoodfans said:


> Just discovered I’ve lost a treasured earring


That is such a sinking feeling, sorry


Realfoodfans said:


> Have just ordered a new tree for the lounge from Balsam Hill


Just had my new one delivered an hour ago…two days early woot!   I’m thrilled with it.  Also a bit narrower but so thick and lush, cashmere sort.  the mr couldn’t wait to put it up lol. 


Realfoodfans said:


> Kev has tested positive for Covid.


Oh No, speedy recovery to him


Pumpkin1172 said:


> put out an SOS to a good friend who lives in Michigan to pick up some children's pain reliever. There is a huge shortage here, and we haven't been able to get our hands on a bottle since Aug. I found some in Aug, and only took 1 - to leave for others to get a little too


Had no idea, disturbing to read you have that situation. Do you think people are hoarding?


Charade67 said:


> Thanks. I did well in math in high school, but that was a long time ago. I feel like I am relearning everything.


Just like a bicycle 


Robo56 said:


> I used to take our son and the grandchildren to see the Nutcracker Ballet every year. Haven’t done that for many moons


Same, from the time they were 3, off we went.  Such fun to dress up and do lunch at fancy restaurant in town with them.  we all loved it until the PBT decided to ‘mess with it’ and modernize it & set it in our city.  Haven’t been back since.  Disappointing, do watch it on PBS every year tho At least.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Mac. Sweet dreams and a good night’s sleep I had last night. 

Snuggled in a throw, as 27 degrees out.  Was a glorious sunny start, and a full day of sun we had.  And yeah, that’s not a typo.  We are 5 degrees below freezing right now.

Super Sized Saturday hope all have been having. 

Hehe. Was cold enough last night, heated up the oven.  Dinner was all from the oven.  Tater tots, french fries, breaded chicken breasts, burgers, bacon, and chocolate chip cookies.  Did use the stove top and melted all the leftover cheese pieces I could find in the refrigerator, so with some milk and seasoning, cheese sauce to use.  That, and a salad. Full we were. 

Today?  Has been a lazy Saturday.  Why yes it was. 

On a when it rains it pours.  That car tire had a nail in the side wall.  Ugh. My car now has four new tires. With AWD, and the fact my tires were almost 4 years old, yes, so need for all to be new.  Sigh. That and house heater needs more parts than I expected, and they are still not in, but when they finally get heat for my house. Will be much happier. Sigh. Guess my Christmas presents came early.

Sunny and cool feeling day.  I’ll take it.  Ugh, poor the city of Buffalo. Patti probably got about 5 or more feet of snow this weekend. It was more than cold enough last night that we had a very very light dusting of snow.  No no no no.  I’m not ready for snow.  ?  Yes.

Oh Keisha, so scary health issues!  Sending lots of well wish mummy dust across the state to you. Yes. A holiday trip before undergoing the knife, good for happy holiday spirits.  

Good evening.  Tea.


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. It was a football game day today. Unfortunately our team lost.....by one point. Ugh. I was cold at the game. I think I need to invest in an inexpensive coat about a size larger than what I need. I want to have room to wear layers. 

DH and our friend installed the new ceiling fan last night. I finally have decent light in my study area.  Yay!

B's roommate saga continues. She told us today that she is losing her current roommate. She won't be returning after Thanksgiving break.  So for those of you following along:

Year 1 - They made it to spring break then everyone got sent home for the rest of the year due to the Covid outbreak.
Year 2 - Her roommate graduated at the end of fall semester and she did not get a replacement for spring. 
Year 3 - She had a freshman roommate who decided she wasn't ready for college and did not return after fall semester.  She did not get a replacement roommate. 
Year 4 - First roommate lasted a few weeks and then decided that she wanted to move to a dorm on the other side of campus to be closer to her job.  Second roommate is not returning due to some rather serious health issues.  We don't know if she will get a new roommate for spring semester. 

I swear she has a roommate curse. I asked B if Voldemort ever waned to be her roommate. 




macraven said:


> we are watching Elf on tv now





schumigirl said:


> I`ve never seen that movie.......I know......I`m a huge Christmas movie fan, but I`m not a Will Ferrell fan at all, if he`s in a movie I avoid it.


Elf is a fun, cute movie. You might like it despite Will Ferrell. I saw it for the first time when I was stuck in the hospital with my kidney stone issues. It was a nice distraction.



Robo56 said:


> Have any of you ever heard of Squishmallow‘s. I


I have a knock off version of one a friend gave me. They seem to be really popular this year. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> That sounds like more fun than the math class.


Not really. Lots of dull reading followed by writing essays. I feel like this sub-term will never end. I'm almost halfway through.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Are you guys planning to go to any nascar races in 2023?





keishashadow said:


> Hey all. It’s been a really scary week for me. middle DS has health issues, scheduled for surgery 3rd week in December.





keishashadow said:


> turns out he had both bacterial pneunomia & a blood infection from it. Was in hospital for 6 days. have him here now, watching like a hawk. Dr feels another two weeks before he fully rebounds.


How awful for him. I am so glad he was able to get the correct diagnosis and can now go forward with treatment. 



Lynne G said:


> On a when it rains it pours. That car tire had a nail in the side wall. Ugh. My car now has four new tires. With AWD, and the fact my tires were almost 4 years old, yes, so need for all to be new. Sigh. That and house heater needs more parts than I expected, and they are still not in, but when they finally get heat for my house. Will be much happier. Sigh. Guess my Christmas presents came early.


Ugh. Repairs are never good, but especially annoying this close to the holidays. 



I have procrastinated long enough. I have an essay to finish.


----------



## Charade67

Just realized I didn’t answer Pumpkin’s NASCAR question. Right now we don’t have any plans to attend a race next year, but that could change. I don’t think we will go anywhere before graduation. 


I submitted my essay, so now I am done with week 4.


----------



## macraven

keisha…what you shared with us is very scary stuff
In my prayers that all will go well for your son

and a complete healing for him

Been a long nice day for us having two sons with us.
My how I have missed them

grand son wanted to sleep with me and how could I say no to him

He finally went to sleep but is in the middle of the bed and I will try a bit later to scoot him over a few inches so I can sleep in the bed too

Too cold in our area but temps will be decent day later
I am not ready for cold weather 

Good night to all !

Not much longer and charade is closer to finishing school 
We need an ice cream party to help her celebrate.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Hey all.  It’s been a really scary week for me.  middle DS has health issues, scheduled for surgery 3rd week in December.  Plan is to take him to Orlando the week before to get him a well-needed boost of cheer.
> 
> has been feeling really poorly for nearly a month to point where I took to ER thrice.  They found some minor issues, treated; yet soon sick again.  Last Saturday his oxygen level dropped to such a low level, i thought the meter was broken   Called ambulance and he was transported to different hospital as our health system had a four hour stop on patients.  The flu & rsv is terrible here.
> 
> turns out he had both bacterial pneunomia & a blood infection from it.  Was in hospital for 6 days.  have him here now, watching like a hawk. Dr feels another two weeks before he fully rebounds.
> 
> I feel a good ten years older but, blessed that they caught it in time.
> 
> 
> That is such a sinking feeling, sorry
> 
> Just had my new one delivered an hour ago…two days early woot!   I’m thrilled with it.  Also a bit narrower but so thick and lush, cashmere sort.  the mr couldn’t wait to put it up lol.
> 
> Oh No, speedy recovery to him
> 
> Had no idea, disturbing to read you have that situation. Do you think people are hoarding?
> 
> Just like a bicycle
> 
> Same, from the time they were 3, off we went.  Such fun to dress up and do lunch at fancy restaurant in town with them.  we all loved it until the PBT decided to ‘mess with it’ and modernize it & set it in our city.  Haven’t been back since.  Disappointing, do watch it on PBS every year tho At least.




It`s been such a scary time for you going through all of this with your boy. but, since he`s been home with you I know he`ll improve quickly. And you know you have continued good wishes for him to get better......and the trip sounds fabulous, that will give you all a much needed boost being back down there. 

I found your last email in Spam?????? Not sure how that happened, found one from my cousin in NY there too yesterday....odd. Marked you both definitely NOT spam.....lol......

Kyle was never a fan of The Nutcracker and I did plan to take my friend`s granddaughter to see it this year if there was one on, but her mum said she saw a tv version and did not like it one bit.....oh dear! 

Love the sound of the new tree!!




Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. It was a football game day today. Unfortunately our team lost.....by one point. Ugh. I was cold at the game. I think I need to invest in an inexpensive coat about a size larger than what I need. I want to have room to wear layers.
> 
> DH and our friend installed the new ceiling fan last night. I finally have decent light in my study area.  Yay!
> 
> B's roommate saga continues. She told us today that she is losing her current roommate. She won't be returning after Thanksgiving break.  So for those of you following along:
> 
> Year 1 - They made it to spring break then everyone got sent home for the rest of the year due to the Covid outbreak.
> Year 2 - Her roommate graduated at the end of fall semester and she did not get a replacement for spring.
> Year 3 - She had a freshman roommate who decided she wasn't ready for college and did not return after fall semester.  She did not get a replacement roommate.
> Year 4 - First roommate lasted a few weeks and then decided that she wanted to move to a dorm on the other side of campus to be closer to her job.  Second roommate is not returning due to some rather serious health issues.  We don't know if she will get a new roommate for spring semester.
> 
> I swear she has a roommate curse. I asked B if Voldemort ever waned to be her roommate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elf is a fun, cute movie. You might like it despite Will Ferrell. I saw it for the first time when I was stuck in the hospital with my kidney stone issues. It was a nice distraction.
> 
> 
> I have a knock off version of one a friend gave me. They seem to be really popular this year.
> 
> 
> Not really. Lots of dull reading followed by writing essays. I feel like this sub-term will never end. I'm almost halfway through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How awful for him. I am so glad he was able to get the correct diagnosis and can now go forward with treatment.
> 
> 
> Ugh. Repairs are never good, but especially annoying this close to the holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> I have procrastinated long enough. I have an essay to finish.



That has been a saga with the roommate for your daughter. 

I might have to give Elf a chance, it`s being heavily promoted here as they have Elf as part of the gorcery store Asda`s Christmas tv ad campaign this year. 

Hope you got the essay done.




macraven said:


> keisha…what you shared with us is very scary stuff
> In my prayers that all will go well for your son
> 
> and a complete healing for him
> 
> Been a long nice day for us having two sons with us.
> My how I have missed them
> 
> grand son wanted to sleep with me and how could I say no to him
> 
> He finally went to sleep but is in the middle of the bed and I will try a bit later to scoot him over a few inches so I can sleep in the bed too
> 
> Too cold in our area but temps will be decent day later
> I am not ready for cold weather
> 
> Good night to all !
> 
> Not much longer and charade is closer to finishing school
> We need an ice cream party to help her celebrate.



lol.....I knew he was going to end up in your bed, he does love to sleep with you when he sees you. Hope you managed to scoot him over a bit and get some sleep......cold here too mac and more rain.......lol, better than snow I`m sure. 

Enjoy the rest of today......and yes an ice cream party sounds good to celebrate Charade! 




Had a lovely night out last night.......I shouldn`t have had dessert, but they had a special of a white chocolate and Bailey`s cheesecake, four of us had that and it was beautiful, but quite filling. Food was amazing and already looking forward to our Christmas night out there in around a months time. It was a late night but a good one. 

Up early this morning and put the tv on to make sure a movie was recording we wanted to see, noticed they were showing the movie of a book our book group read in the last year, The Light Between Oceans.......oh lordy, don`t have the energy for the movie of that one, amazing book but heartbreaking at the end. Won`t be watching that. 

Raining right now, hoping it goes off soon although no plans to go out today, I cooked diced beef overnight in Ale, stock and usual herbs and spices, will do nicely for dinner today. 

Lazy Sunday beckons and I have a new tea to try this morning, a new Darjeeling, sounds nice. 

















Happy Sunday 


​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh Sunday it is. Day we get the trash out to the curb, and alarm already set.  Yay for a short 3 day week day routine, this week. 

Ack to roommate issues for B, Charade.  Guess little one was lucky, she said her and her roommate seemed to be the only perfect match on the whole floor.  They got along so well, before they were kicked out of the dorms, and little one has been online since, and roommate moved back home in Florida.  

Yeah, I’m up too early for sone reason.  I guess because some of my joints ached so bad.  Woke up to take a pee in the wee hours, and woke up with a bad headache. Took more medicine, and well here I am.  Still feeling achy, but wide awake for sone time now.  I know a nap may be in the cards today.  Otherwise, earlier bedtime due to that routine I get most week days still.  

So a Serene Sunday.  Hope all get some relaxing in today.  

Good morning.


----------



## macraven

hope u were able to get a few more winks


----------



## Lynne G

Nope, Mac.  But did enjoy a very long hot shower.  Now waiting for older one to get up. Am feeling better.  What was really aching was my right hip and knee.  Don’t know what I did to my leg, but was so painful last night.  I’m taking an easy today.  

Tea and very quiet here.  Guess all are busy this weekend before break for many for the Thanksgiving holiday this Thursday.  

Yay for Mac having family visiting.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Oh Keisha what a worry for you all.  Nothing worse than your children/grandchildren suffering - you just want to take it all away from them.  Do hope things are improving and you will have some relief.

Schumi that movie upset us both.  I always admit to being an emotional wreck and sometimes appreciate the opportunity for a good weep!  Elf is always on our Christmas movie list but then with living with the littles we watch an awful lot of Christmas movies.  One of my favourites is Christmas with the Kranks.  I’ve already watched the Mrs Miracle movies and Poirot’s Christmas episodes.

Charade hope B can be settled and everything goes easier for her.  Sharing can be a challenge.

Robo my eldest grandson always wanted to share with me on sleepovers before we lived together.  Past that age now but always gravitates to our lounge in the evenings.

Kev is improved today.  Up and showered and has eaten a meal tonight.  Changed the bed again and will be back in it fairly early but much better.

Em and I took the children to Paddington Bear’s grotto at The Trafford Centre today  (huge shopping mall).  It was really well done and a proper Santa.  Working it out almost 4 years since I’d last visited but worth it for them.

We have a very busy schedule this week so hoping Kev’s improvement continues.

Hope everyone has a peaceful evening.


----------



## macraven

RFF
Good to read Kev has made some progress 
Hope he improves more!


----------



## Lynne G

Real, so glad to hear Kev on the mend.  Continued well wishes to him.  How fun to shop there with the grandkids.  

Ooh had a good shopping trip with little one.  Older one needed a belt, so we got him that, and a jacket for me, matching top and pants for both little one and me. We really like when REI does a sale, and mark downs. Then a Target run and done.  

Chilling and thinking some soup and grilled cheese for dinner tonight.


----------



## macraven

My son and his family we dropped off at the airport
A short visit and wished they could have stayed longer

It’s not a long flight to Milwaukee but due to their jobs, they could only see us a short time period.

Other son will be leaving later
Walking Dead final show tonight.
Yea, I have been hooked on it from the start and need to see the ending of it

Have already read about the ending but want to see it on the tube


----------



## Charade67

Happy Sunday evening. Not much going on here today. I spent most if the afternoon switching out the clothes in my closet. I took the opportunity to get rid of some of the things I don’t wear anymore. 

I found my old laptop in the bottom of my closet. I think it is about 10-12 years old. I can’t believe how heavy it is compared to my current laptop. I need to take it somewhere to be recycled. 
I also found my Squishmallow. I discovered it is a real one and not a knock off like I thought. 





macraven said:


> Not much longer and charade is closer to finishing school
> We need an ice cream party to help her celebrate.


I’m up for that. 


Lynne G said:


> Ack to roommate issues for B, Charade. Guess little one was lucky, she said her and her roommate seemed to be the only perfect match on the whole floor. They got along so well, before they were kicked out of the dorms, and little one has been online since, and roommate moved back home in Florida.


It’s funny. She got along well with all of the roommates. Just a series of different events has left her without a roomie for the second half of each year. 


Lynne G said:


> Yeah, I’m up too early for sone reason. I guess because some of my joints ached so bad. Woke up to take a pee in the wee hours, and woke up with a bad headache. Took more medicine, and well here I am. Still feeling achy, but wide awake for sone time now. I know a nap may be in the cards today. Otherwise, earlier bedtime due to that routine I get most week days still.


I was going to say I hoped you started feeling better as the day went on, but then saw that you went shopping so I guess that means you did. 


Realfoodfans said:


> Kev is improved today. Up and showered and has eaten a meal tonight. Changed the bed again and will be back in it fairly early but much better.


Great news. Glad he is feeling better. 


macraven said:


> My son and his family we dropped off at the airport
> A short visit and wished they could have stayed longer


Glad you got to spend some time with 2 of your boys even though it was brief. 


Tonight I got the rest of the stuff I needed for Thanksgiving dinner. I’m bringing desserts again. Friday we are going to Busch Gardens with friends. They have never seen Christmastown. Right now the weather is showing rain for Friday. I really hope that changes.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Quick drop in Mac just to say my lovely Dad used to regularly visit Milwaukee from the UK as the business had a factory there. Also Rochester BY.  Occasionally Boston.  Was quite unusual when he first started going in the 60’s.  Glad you got to spend time with your sons x


----------



## Lynne G

Ugh.  A Monday is here.  Yeah, and 21 degrees.  Yes, well below freezing this morning.  40 the high.  Cool days we have been having.  But hey, full days of sunshine, so there’s that.  Though those winds yesterday and to be today have been telling you it’s definitely cool out there. Brr.  And our home heater is still broken.  Sigh.  I hope the parts come in today and heater gets fixed.  

But a short week, and most likely quiet, as many go away for the holiday this week.  Little one will be the latest up, as her university gets this whole week off.  Older one does work today.  I think his week day routine is working every other day, this week, though he works this coming weekend.  

I’m glad most stores are back to when none were open on Thanksgiving. No need to shop, as workers need a day off to enjoy, and online stores will be open 24 hours, like they are not on a holiday.  

And so, up that early hour, but was awake before alarm went off as was DH. But DH makes sure he is noisy enough I get up faster too. But so happy to turn off that alarm after I get up on Wednesday.  And yay for me. As office gave me notice last night, it also has no heat.  As such, yay no commuting today, hopefully not needed for more than a week. 

Thus, a most Marvelous Monday to all.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally getting to do a quick stop in!  

It was a busy weekend for me.  The family - not so much lol.  That's alright.  DH works long hours all week (he's usually gone to work by 5:30 am and not home until around 5:00 pm)  but I came home a meals cooked and some laundry done.  So that is a win in my books.  Busy weekend full of busy peeps out shopping.  It is gearing up for a very busy Xmas season already.  I put in around 15,000 steps with each shift     I almost felt like I had been walking in the parks all day - only not having the time of my life riding amazing rides, seeing and experiencing amazing warm humid weather or enjoying some great restaurants.  



keishashadow said:


> turns out he had both bacterial pneunomia & a blood infection from it. Was in hospital for 6 days. have him here now, watching like a hawk. Dr feels another two weeks before he fully rebounds.


Wow - how scary!  I hope he rebounds fast.  


Realfoodfans said:


> Kev is improved today. Up and showered and has eaten a meal tonight. Changed the bed again and will be back in it fairly early but much better.


Good to hear he is getting better.  I know the flu is hitting people hard this year.  


macraven said:


> My son and his family we dropped off at the airport
> A short visit and wished they could have stayed longer
> 
> It’s not a long flight to Milwaukee but due to their jobs, they could only see us a short time period.
> 
> Other son will be leaving later
> Walking Dead final show tonight.
> Yea, I have been hooked on it from the start and need to see the ending of it


It's great you had a visit with your son and his family.  Those visits are always too short.  I find it hard to leave or have my family leave after they visit me.  

How was the end of the show.  I haven't heard anything, but I also haven't looked for any information either.   I haven't watched the show for a few years now.  


Charade67 said:


> Tonight I got the rest of the stuff I needed for Thanksgiving dinner. I’m bringing desserts again. Friday we are going to Busch Gardens with friends.


That sounds like it will be a blast!!!  Have fun if you don't get to stop in again until after Thanksgiving.  


Lynne G said:


> But a short week, and most likely quiet, as many go away for the holiday this week. Little one will be the latest up, as her university gets this whole week off. Older one does work today. I think his week day routine is working every other day, this week, though he works this coming weekend.


Enjoy that short week!!!!!

Well, it's time to me to head out for a lunch break.  Going to oggle some christmas decs at Michael's.  I don't really need anything else, I have spend a little money at Homesense on a few more items to add for decorating this year   I better not spend anymore $$$.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Robo56

Good Monday evening everyone.

It is 33 days and 4 hours until Christmas







Charade67 said:


> Must be because of all of those Christmas cookies he eats.


Mrs. Claus is feeding him to many sweets….LOL




schumigirl said:


> Glad to hear your husband is getting better, will cheer your heart to hear that good news. It`s been a long haul for you both.


Thank you. I’am so thankful he is doing so much better. It is time for things to start looking up for sure.



schumigirl said:


> Never heard of squishmallows? They sound cute though.....yes, always something new to catch the little one`s eyes.


It seems they come up with new things all the time for the young ones. They are really cute soft pillows with different character designs.



schumigirl said:


> no one I know has decorated yet, most of us wait till the end of November beginning of December.....I am looking forward to doing all the trees and decorations last Saturday of this month....open a bottle of wine, have sweet mince pies and little snacks around......not that different to a normal Saturday now I think on it......lol......


Sounds like a nice time. Decorating the house does make things so cheerful and really puts one in the Christmas spirit for sure. Enjoy.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I would love to visit a Hobby Lobby!!! They look amazing! It is nice to see the stores with stock of chirstmas items. Last year, there was not nearly enough around, so I think people are buying because there was a shortage last year. Our seasonal section at HomeSense, has been really picked over in the last 2 weeks. We have had a ton of stock go through and our shelves were full all of October with stock always coming in to fill what was going out the door, but it has slowed down now. It is getting harder and harder to make beautiful displays with what is left.


Yes, people here are really in the Christmas spirit for decorating. I have been seeing folks buying some interesting things for their trees. I had to go back to Hobby Lobby for another thing for my kitchen tree and they were mobbed saturday.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Squishmallows are hugely popular here too! They are super cute and another fab/collectable.


They are really cute. I did find one I thought great-granddaughter would like. It’s one of the larger ones.



Lynne G said:


> Robo, I found the cheapest smashmellows at Costco. Little one, no matter how old she is, got a good sized cow one there. We have their store in our biggest mall. Did pick up a 12 pack of little ones at Costco and my young nieces and nephew love them when we face them last year.


I looked at the ones they had online at Cotsco and they had limited characters to pick from. I think its cute they all have names and Squish dates which I assume is their birthdates. They are like the Cabbage Patch dolls of pillows….LOL




keishashadow said:


> Hey all. It’s been a really scary week for me. middle DS has health issues, scheduled for surgery 3rd week in December. Plan is to take him to Orlando the week before to get him a well-needed boost of cheer.


I’am sorry to hear your son has been so sick. No matter how old our kiddos are they are still our babies so to speak. Sending healing prayers for him to get well and also prayers for you as you continue to advocate for your sons care.



keishashadow said:


> has been feeling really poorly for nearly a month to point where I took to ER thrice. They found some minor issues, treated; yet soon sick again. Last Saturday his oxygen level dropped to such a low level, i thought the meter was broken Called ambulance and he was transported to different hospital as our health system had a four hour stop on patients. The flu & rsv is terrible here.


He is lucky to have a mom to fight for the care he needs. I‘ am so glad to hear you had another hospital to choose from to go to.




keishashadow said:


> turns out he had both bacterial pneunomia & a blood infection from it. Was in hospital for 6 days. have him here now, watching like a hawk. Dr feels another two weeks before he fully rebounds.


I often tell people that you need someone standing beside you advocating for your health needs when you are ill in this ever changing world of healthcare. It sounds  like you are not only a wonderful mom, but a wonderful advocate for your families health needs.




keishashadow said:


> Same, from the time they were 3, off we went. Such fun to dress up and do lunch at fancy restaurant in town with them. we all loved it until the PBT decided to ‘mess with it’ and modernize it & set it in our city. Haven’t been back since. Disappointing, do watch it on PBS every year tho At least.


I miss going actually. We did the same thing. It was a lovely night out of dressing up and having a great meal then onto The Nutcracker Ballet. I do miss it. The local ballet here could not match Chicago‘s  ballet company performance, but they performed really well.




Charade67 said:


> B's roommate saga continues. She told us today that she is losing her current roommate. She won't be returning after Thanksgiving break. So for those of you following along:


Sorry to hear B is having issues with her roommates hope all works out for her.




macraven said:


> Been a long nice day for us having two sons with us.
> My how I have missed them


Mac even though it was a short visit I bet you all had a great time. I’am so glad to hear you had a visit from you sons and grandson.



Realfoodfans said:


> Kev is improved today. Up and showered and has eaten a meal tonight. Changed the bed again and will be back in it fairly early but much better.


RFF good to hear Kev is improving. Continued prayers for his return to good health.



I watched little J today. I had missed him. He is so easy to watch. He is a happy little fellow. He and I went to the Mall today. There is a play area there and he enjoys going there. There are some rides there he enjoys going on too.

I popped into Macy’s and they had a lot of their Clinique products on sale. I found a few things for the ladies that do my hair, nails and massage. I always buy a few things for them for Christmas.

This past weekend I did some wrapping. I only have a few people to buy for and I’am done.

Now its time for thinking of the Thanksgiving dinner. Looking forward to seeing everyone. We are going to have our dinner earlier this year. This well help make sure everyone is able to get here on time and have a hot meal.


Enjoy this Christmas season with all its decorations and cheer. May the peace of this Holy time of celebration bring warmth to your heart and home.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah a Tuesday is here.  Time for Mac to enjoy her Taco Bell food. Wonderful for your boys and family to visit.

Another cool and sunny day.  Should be a carbon copy of today, until a rainy Friday. Yep, our Black Friday may be wet.  But at least with the rain, the high will be in the mid 50’s.  So that’s a win in my book. Cool enough feeling rain, but not freezing rain nor snow.  Yep, a winning weather day, even with some rain. Late November, and in the 50’s?  Woot!   

Tea and second last day of week day routine.  So tea and the early bird here.

I hope Keisha’s son is feeling better today. Scary, and hard when it’s your kid, no matter how old. Mummy dust well wishes to him, and hope a fabulous trip.  

Hope Real’s DH is feeling better too. Mummy dust well wishes continued for him too.   

Ah unfortunately, back to that time of year icky viruses are around aplenty.  Here, flu and rsv are in the news. Mummy dust well wishes sent to any other homie, family, or friend of a homie that is feeling sick.  

Thus, have a most terrific Taco Tuesday. Yes, that’s right, the day of the week, you say yes, today I could eat a .  As it’s Taco Tuesday.    

And a most hearty good morning to all too.  And back to routine I go.


----------



## macraven

I would quite enjoy Taco Bell for dinner but we need to make a dent in the chicken dinner left over from last night

and what is left over after tonight will be made into chicken salad for Wednesday.

Dinner out on Thursday which will be turkey as it is a preset menu at Ruth Chris's

Looking forward to Friday for Taco Bell

What are all the homies doing on Thanksgiving day?
Cooking or eating out or having family over ?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's Taco Tuesday....only probably honey garlic chicken and roasted veggies for dinner tonight.

Not much else to report on.  Our weather is BEAUTIFUL again.  It's above freezing and sunny!  I'm soaking up each ray we get.  

Looking at new phones.  My current one is 4 yrs old...and the battery just doesn't last long, and is getting slower and doesn't respond to my touching the screen all the time.  I have put it off as I'm frugal and our plans for phones are some of the highest in the world.  But I think it's time.  I am hoping to get a good deal with some sort of black friday sale.  



Robo56 said:


> I watched little J today. I had missed him. He is so easy to watch. He is a happy little fellow. He and I went to the Mall today. There is a play area there and he enjoys going there. There are some rides there he enjoys going on too


I;m sure Little J loves the time he gets to spend with you.  I know you cherish all the time you get to spend with him.  Thank you for the Xmas countdown as well.  It makes me want to get my butt in gear and get some things crossed off my list.  


Lynne G said:


> unfortunately, back to that time of year icky viruses are around aplenty. Here, flu and rsv are in the news. Mummy dust well wishes sent to any other homie, family, or friend of a homie that is feeling sick.


Yes...there is a particular nasty one going around here.  Older ds has some sort of cootie thing.  I've banished him to the basement as I don't want to get it.  

Well, I should shuffle a few more papers and complete a few p/o's for purchases.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Charade67

Taking another math break. I'm trying to get as much as I can done by tomorrow soI don't have to think about it over Thanksgiving. 

We have cancelled our Black Friday plans. The weather in Williamsburg is showing 80 percent chance of rain. We will try to go again another weekend. I texted my cat sitter and cancelled. I asked her to send me an invoice anyway. I feel that I should pay her since I cancelled last minute. 



Lynne G said:


> I’m glad most stores are back to when none were open on Thanksgiving. No need to shop, as workers need a day off to enjoy, and online stores will be open 24 hours, like they are not on a holiday.


I tried going to an outlet mall on Thanksgiving day once. Never again. I won't even venture out on Black Friday anymore. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I put in around 15,000 steps with each shift


Impressive. I sit at a desk all day. I should probably think of some way I could get a little exercise while working. 



Robo56 said:


> I think it's cute they all have names and Squish dates which I assume is their birthdates.


I need to go check and see if mine has a name and birthdate.



Lynne G said:


> Yep, our Black Friday may be wet.


Same here. Also Saturday which won't be good for the last football game of the season. 



macraven said:


> What are all the homies doing on Thanksgiving day?
> Cooking or eating out or having family over ?


We have our usual plans of going to friends house. I am bringing desserts again. I'll make one dessert tomorrow evening and the other on Thursday morning. 


Now I'm trying to decide if I want to get some sleep or try to finish one more assignment.


----------



## macraven

It is a bit early for going to bed so go for working on the next assignment


----------



## Charade67

The next assignment is 42 math problems. I’m almost halfway through.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, so true,  lol. 



True too, lol. 

But yay, that mid week day that makes ya feel like get over this hump of a day, and yay, Black Friday is that much closer.  In years past, I did go out, very early and shop all morning, and enjoy a brunch before relaxing at home. .This year, will most likely stroll around when I decide to get moving, but I think most of what I wanted, has already been bought, both in store and online.  

Weather.  Yay, we are still below freezing in this pre dawn time,  but a warmer day by this sunny afternoon, as mid 50’s. Then, like Charade, to have a rainy Friday.  And glad some high close to 50, and 50’s are the highs temps in the next week’s forecast.  Yay!

So hope all are feeling well today, and stay safe and will be enjoying some delicious food tomorrow. 

Our Thanksgiving plans? Should be when I get to see all my siblings tomorrow. Think my oldest one and his wife arrives tonight.  We always try to get together for Thanksgiving, and all bring food and help set up and clean up for whichever family member hosts. I don’t think we ever ate out for Thanksgiving.

So a most wonderful Wednesday to each and every homie, and hope all have a most fabulous Thanksgiving, or a most terrific Thursday for those who enjoyed their Thanksgiving a different day. 

Good morning from this tea drinking, happy homie, that while still up in that early hour, and both home and office still have no heat, it’s a shorter day, thanks to that 59 minute rule. And since decided to use up my use of loose time off, and have lazy Fridays, alarm is turned off, and that 4 day weekend starts tomorrow.  Woot!


----------



## macraven

Our Turkey day will be simple 
Dinner out on Thursday


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well, it's hump day, the weekend is on the horizon!  I even have this weekend off for some off reason.  No shifts at the second job - yet.  I'm sure with this cold and flu going around, there might be an SOS call or message on the group chat for someone to pick up a shift. 

I have no real plans yet for the weekend.  Next weekend, we are heading to the city to visit the kids and do our xmas shopping.  I am looking forward to seeing the kids again.  

Not many papers to shuffle around today.  I seem to be all caught up on everything, I guess it's back to searching for hopefully score cheap flights for our family trip to Orlando.  

Not sure what I am making with the chicken I have defrosting.  It was breakfast for dinner last night - which was delicious.  But my body needs some veggies!!!!!

Probably a quiet evening, with a trip to the gym for a session on the dread mill.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Charade67

A quick hello before I go to sleep. I had a very productive day today. I made one of the desserts for Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow, wrote and submitted an essay for my medical billing and bookkeeping class, and just finished a math exam.  I am in a great mood right now because........I just scored 145/145 on my math exam! I am taking the next two days off of school.


----------



## macraven

That is great news charade!


----------



## macraven

I picked up a bug and we canceled our dinner reservations for tomorrow.

Mr Mac did not hit the store for grocery shopping today 
but he can get by with a grilled cheese sandwich tomorrow.
We always have bread and basics in the house

We do grocery shopping a few times a week and buy only what we need for a few days.

Weather here is back to normal and hope it stays that way the rest of the month.
Some years December has had warm decent days.

Hope all the homies have a great Thanksgiving
and happy time with their family and friends!


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> I picked up a bug and we canceled our dinner reservations for tomorrow.


I’m sorry to hear that. I hope you aren’t feeling too bad. If I lived nearby I would bring you some food. We always have too much.


----------



## Realfoodfans

A quick drop in to wish you all a wonderful Thanksgiving today.

Hope everyone has something to be thankful for  x


----------



## Lynne G

Aw Mac, I’m sorry you are not feeling well.  Most grocery stores around me are open, just shorter hours. But nothing wrong with a grilled cheese.  Staple in our home.  Sending a huge dump of mummy dust well wishes to you.  Take care.  

Wahoo!  Charade.  Excellent news, as should be in a great mood with all that you did.  

Thank you Real.  Hope all are feeling good now, including Kev.  

Ah yes, 


A most terrific Thanksgiving  Thursday to all.  Thirsty?  Maybe.  Fabulous feasting day. 

And we are at freezing in this predawn hour.  Nice enough day for the parade, as partly sunny, maybe even mostly sunny, dry day.  58 the high.  Perfect weather for this November holiday.  But will be dodging the rain if we go out on Friday.  But ah yes, will be out tomorrow, as visiting my second oldest niece. And she lives in the mountains, so I’m hoping that rain we get tomorrow is not snow, as we visit her.  Last rain we got, the mountain areas got 3 inches of snow.  We got almost that total in rain from that storm.  Snow. Why I don’t live in the mountains.  LoL 

Up way too early than I should be.  But I’m hard wired to be that early bird.  And so, as I get older, the quiet I have almost every morning I’m not in get moving fast mode, is so nice.  Chilling with my DH, no need to hurry anywhere.  We don’t get to do that very often.  That, is a most perfect morning in my book. And yep, was nice to find out DH is an early bird riser too.  

Tea.  Ah yes, doing my part to be tea drinking today, as tea is hot and ah so sweet to be sipping it for some time now.  Even DH said he’d have some tea.  Usually, the smell of coffee is more what we have most mornings.  I do drink coffee, more iced than hot, but I do enjoy a very good hot coffee after a rich tasting meal.


----------



## Charade67




----------



## bobbie68

Happy Thanksgiving!!! Thinking of everyone and I hope all  have a great day wherever and whoever you are with.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Happy Turkey Day to everyone visiting or being the silent stalker of this thread!!!!  I am wishing everyone a wonderful Thanksgiving and hope that whatever shape or form your day of celebration is, it brings you happiness.  I pray that the stresses are low for everyone!


We are still having fantastic weather here!  It was actually raining last night - so our roads are treacherous now, but within a couple hours and with salt/sanding crews, they will be safer to drive again.  Next week we are headed to the deep freezer again.  So I'll take allllllllllll the mild weather I can get!!!!  Next week I will be complaining about the cold lol.  But for this week - we have glorious weather, and no complaints!!!!  This is the type of winter I can tolerate.  

I did get to the gym last night to walk on the dreadmill.  The new shoes are slowly getting broken in - thank goodness.  It always takes my feet a little while to get used to new shoes.  Now to break in the new shoes I got for working shifts at HomeSense.  They seem to be a little ore flexible and easier to wear.  I guess we will see how they do on my next shift.  I'm trying to break them in at work today.  That way when they start to irritate, I can whip them off when they start to hurt. 



Charade67 said:


> Impressive. I sit at a desk all day. I should probably think of some way I could get a little exercise while working.


That is for a short shift at HomeSense.  At my day job - I don't get many steps in at all.  That's why I try to get to the gym now in the evenings or walk outside in the summer.  I need to get more exercise.  I also know that I feel better when I am more active.  As hard as it is some days to get moving - once I do - I feel better.  


Charade67 said:


> I made one of the desserts for Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow, wrote and submitted an essay for my medical billing and bookkeeping class, and just finished a math exam. I am in a great mood right now because........I just scored 145/145 on my math exam! I am taking the next two days off of school.


It sucks you had to cancel your plans for Williamsburg - and that you still paid your cat sitter.  I know I would have done the same thing.   It does seem that people don't do that much anymore - be gracious and considerate instead of just thinking....well I guess it sucks to be you mentality.  

Well done on the math exam!!!!  That's awesome!  I am NOT math smart - English - yes...but NOT math stuff.   Enjoy your 2 days away from studying.  


macraven said:


> I picked up a bug and we canceled our dinner reservations for tomorrow.


I hope you start to feel better soon!!!!


Lynne G said:


> Up way too early than I should be. But I’m hard wired to be that early bird. And so, as I get older, the quiet I have almost every morning I’m not in get moving fast mode, is so nice. Chilling with my DH, no need to hurry anywhere. We don’t get to do that very often. That, is a most perfect morning in my book. And yep, was nice to find out DH is an early bird riser too.


It's great you two get to spend that time together!  Enjoy those moments    I am not the early riser, and Dh is the early go to bed type lol.  So our time together alone is limited lol.  Maybe that will change as we get old...who knows.

Well, I should get to the paper shuffle.  My tea is almost gone now.  It never lasts long enough lol.  

Have a great holiday everyone!!!  Eat an extra serving of turkey and dressing for me too please.  Turkey is our favorite meal in our household.


----------



## keishashadow

A little minion gothic to mark the day
Just packed off the rest of family. Long but fun day.  Much to be thankful for this year 

DS on yet another rx. Symptoms came back after just a couple days =  now he has viral pneumonia.  His grandma has it too.  I’ve thrown hands in the air at this point.  Doing well
After starting the new meds at least!

Need to poke at the BF sales to put a dent in my Xmas list

Hope all doing well and enjoyed the holiday


----------



## Lynne G

*I should get to bed.  *


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no Keisha. Not good for both son and grandma.  Hope meds do their work and both recover soon.  Scary, and sending a huge boatload of mummy dust well wishes to him and her.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah, I told little one let’s get going by 7 this morning, she said more like 7:30.  We shall see. We don’t need much, but there’s a store or two in that huge mall that we’d like to hit.  I’d much rather be earlier than later.  Have to drive up to one too, but that I’m not as worried about being early.  The store that drive up is, has a large amount of drive up spots.

So early me, with my tea and just relaxing.  It’s 39 degrees and drizzling rain.  Should be a light rain as we start moving.

So hope all had a most delicious meal last night, and will have that most Fabulous Friday.  Yay for a bonus, extra day, holiday weekend.

Good morning homies.


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> *I should get to bed.  *


what is up ?
it’s after 2 am and awake??!

You never are up late….lol

just now noticed the time period when you posted at 2:10 am

catching up now on reading the sans and noticed Lynne was still awake


----------



## macraven

Good morning to all!
How many are doing the early shopping today?

We do our Christmas shopping early and send out checks to our sons and their kids.

It works well for them and us

I had planned to grocery shop this morning but the parking lot was full so will try again later today

and if still crowded, will order dinner from the Choo Choo

When our sons were in college we started to do checks and not presents for Christmas.

They much preferred that as we had stopped the santa wish list after they became young adults

All i had to do was decorate the house and bake which i enjoyed doing

Now they are on their own with their spouses can’t get every one together on christmas day

I told them to give me a heads up and which family plans to come visit for any dates in December 
believe one son said he will drive to see us with two of his kids 
after it’s past the 26 and before december 30



None will be here for christmas eve or day due to they prefer to stay home with their family 
And 2 sons and a dil are in law enforcement and can’t get off on work as they have less priority on the holidays list
(They don’t have enough seniority to claim holidays off work)

We are aware if there are snow storms in the northern states, all plans are off
We understand that

We won’t know what are plans will be until much later in december 

Temps are warming up for us this week
Looking forward to that
I like taking walks in the Battlefield 


I know my day does not sound exciting but temps will be 70 + and I plan to hike today

Hope all are doing good and are healthy!


----------



## Lynne G

Was at the mall by 8 am.  Pretty good, as little one is now napping.  No lines in the 3 stores we bought at.  Mall was getting very crowded as we left, and one store we wanted to stroll in, was way too crowded for our comfort, so didn’t go in. Drive up was quick and uneventful too.  

Now chilling and enjoying my tea.  Hope all’s Friday has been fabulous so far. 

And yep, Mac, was up the oddly late hour. May do that tonight, but probably not.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's fun day Friday!!!!  And a holiday Friday for many of you to boot!!!!!!!!!

I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving and that the feast of food was delicious!

It's a warmish , windy day here.  We had rain overnight - so my drive to work was very slippery.  All school buses in the district were cancelled due to the roads.  So many kids are getting an extra day off - unless mom or dad hauled them in by vehicle.   The forecast is for lots of snow starting Sunday night with temps dropping drastically   

Probably a slow day here.  I don't have many papers to shuffle around today.  I am thinking of checking a few places online for Black Friday Deals - or wait until Cyber Monday.  Most of the " deals" are on things we are not the market for right now.  So I don't think I'll be doing much shopping.   

Have a great day everyone!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Pumpkin, deals that mostly what we saw, we already put out before Thanksgiving,  I am waiting for Monday to see if better or new sales.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> How many are doing the early shopping today?


handled it all at home on the ‘net.   Tomorrow need to go to several places & they can toss the purchases in my trunk.  Still, a long list to fulfill.

 I don’t miss waiting outside in the cold at 4 am for door busters one bit.  My kids speak fondly of joining me when littles…i seem to recall a whole lotta kevetching.  funny how time works that way lol.

my kids are insulted by GC & cash for Xmas.   No, let me restate that…they want me to read their minds and buy presents to accompany said $ and GC.  generally, few returns are required as I do know their taste and buy a large majority of their clothing As their ‘personal shopper’.  Keep me busy & I get some exercise bopping about, If nothing else.

the mr ordered ’his retirement tv’ last Sunday.  Let’s just say it will barely fit on the one wall Where the existing one is now located in the LR.  he built a nice shelved surround for it many years ago that makes the monster tubes less noticeable and gives me nice shelving for decorating.

if (and it’s a big if) I measured it correctly, the height will require him to adjust the legs of the stand.   Think I’m going to find something to do that day outside the house.

All the other tvs will then bump down the pecking order to other rooms.  Not sure if the current curved screen, 60 inch will be too big for our BR.  If not, back downstairs into the den it will go and all the others will stay pat.  I’m secretly hoping the seed I planted there may take hold lol

any exciting plans for the weekend?  Planning on mostly chilling here after a hectic holiday.


----------



## Charade67

Happy black Friday. No shopping for me. Since we didn't go to Busch Gardens we decided to do a Christmas movie marathon. We each picked a Christmas movie to watch. We watched The Polar Express, A Muppet Christmas Carol, and White Christmas. We ended the evening with The Guardians of the Galaxy Holiday Special.

Tomorrow is our last football game of the regular season and then we find out if we are going to a bowl.


----------



## macraven

It is midnight and bet Lynne is catching zzz’s now

Did not think she would be up two nights in a row

Been a long day for me and late in getting back to the boards
but will read a few things and then hit the hay

Sweet dreams to all the homies and readers!


----------



## Lynne G

Aw, yep Mac, two late nights are usually not me.  Did have some good sleep, though up early as, now that’s more like me.

Wanted to see Stranger Things in the movie theater,, even though heard will be on Disney Plus next month. Had tickets for 10:30 this morning for little one and me. Last night, after quite the meowing from little one as two days to be up that way too earlier hour for her, changed them early afternoon tomorrow. Thankfully, she was at least happy enough, as her lunchtime rising time, would certainly be okay tomorrow.

And so, not much for us this beautiful Saturday.  Had a gorgeous sunrise a few minutes ago, as will be rocking those sunglasses all day.

Niece was so appreciative of our visit yesterday, late afternoon. But as she lives just that just far enough away, visits have been few.  But she’s a great kid, and her family of five are perfect. As her young family gets older, I will try to visit more.  Though mountain living she is, so I told her next visit will be certainly be in good weather where you are, as was quite the cool wind greeted us, as we got out of the car. Was 4 degrees cooler, then where I live too. But rain had left both our areas earlier than the drive to there started. So other than 8 miles of very narrow highway lanes, because of construction, was uneventful drives other than some crazy drivers and way too many trucks seen.

And so that ever lazy Saturday for us.  Need gas for the car, and braving a return I need to do.  Other than that, I think that’s our have to do today.

Thus, I do give my kids things and clothes for Christmas.  But as they got older, gift cards have replaced some of that stuff.  Particularly gaming gift cards have been more appreciated, as they got older. And so, I’ve already picked up both clothes and some items for both. Do need to drive up for one, that I did order yesterday.  A few more things, and those gift cards are the only else I think I need for them.  DH and I have never gifted each other. So shopping is at the end of what i wanted to get.

Hehe, bigger tvs, Keisha. If not the need for a wider table, tv size was limited to the very edges of the stand we have for it. And so, over a 10 inch larger than before we have.  It’s our largest tv.  In our family room, so I get to use it when the kids are not playing games on it. Like this morning.

How sweet, a holiday movie day for Charade.  Hope you get that sunny, and warmer day, like us, today.  For us, the rain comes back all day tomorrow, guess you may get a rainy Sunday too?

Finally, a wish for all to have that super sized, Stupendously lazy Saturday.

Tea drinking.  Yes I am.  Time of year, cool mornings.  Just a few degrees above freezing now. And that glorious sunshine through the windows,  Ahhhhh.  I love these early mornings.


----------



## Robo56

Good Saturday morning everyone.

It is 28 days and 15 hours until Christmas.








Happy belated Thanksgiving to everyone.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> Not much else to report on. Our weather is BEAUTIFUL again. It's above freezing and sunny! I'm soaking up each ray we get.


Good to hear you are getting some sunshine. It does make a difference even when its cold out.



Lynne G said:


> Our Thanksgiving plans? Should be when I get to see all my siblings tomorrow. Think my oldest one and his wife arrives tonight. We always try to get together for Thanksgiving, and all bring food and help set up and clean up for whichever family member hosts. I don’t think we ever ate out for Thanksgiving.


It is so nice to get together with family.




Charade67 said:


> .I just scored 145/145 on my math exam! I am taking the next two days off of school.


Congratulations Charade.



macraven said:


> I picked up a bug and we canceled our dinner reservations for tomorrow.
> 
> Mr Mac did not hit the store for grocery shopping today
> but he can get by with a grilled cheese sandwich tomorrow.
> We always have bread and basics in the house



Mac I’am sorry to hear you got sick and had to cancel dinner out. Hope you are feeling better.




bobbie68 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!!! Thinking of everyone and I hope all have a great day wherever and whoever you are with.


Happy Thanksgiving to you to bobbie68. Hope you and your family are well enjoying the holiday season.



keishashadow said:


> DS on yet another rx. Symptoms came back after just a couple days = now he has viral pneumonia. His grandma has it too. I’ve thrown hands in the air at this point. Doing well
> After starting the new meds at least!


Sorry to hear your son is having so many issues Janet. Those respiratory illnesses are terrible to shake sometimes. Continued prayers being sent his way for a full recovery.



Lynne G said:


> Yeah, Pumpkin, deals that mostly what we saw, we already put out before Thanksgiving, I am waiting for Monday to see if better or new sales.


Macy’s and a few other stores in the Mall had their Black Friday sales out early this year.



keishashadow said:


> my kids are insulted by GC & cash for Xmas. No, let me restate that…they want me to read their minds and buy presents to accompany said $ and GC. generally, few returns are required as I do know their taste and buy a large majority of their clothing As their ‘personal shopper’. Keep me busy & I get some exercise bopping about, If nothing else.



I always buy one really nice gift for the adult kids and older grandchildren and then they get checks.  Hubby tells me for the amount of money we give them I shouldn’t go out and buy anything else, but I disagree. The younger grandchildren and great-grandchildren get nice gifts as well as other family present on Christmas Eve.

I call the parents and ask what the littles want for Christmas and go from there.

I think each family knows what to do to please their family for Christmas. I always like hearing what everyones tradition is. There is no right or wrong way. Just what works for everyone.

I do enjoy getting out and shopping a bit too although I have let my fingers do some  shopping in the past couple of days.


It has been a busy few days around here. Hubby is doing better everyday.


We hosted Thanksgiving as usual. Everyone was full to the brim with all the good food. My sister brought a lot of sides and they were delicious. I was so glad for all the help cleaning up. Everyone left with food and there was plenty left here for another couple meals.

Granddaughter and her two kiddos from Kentucky came for a visit yesterday. Great-grandson is driving now and he brought is Jeep for us to see.

I made some homemade pizza‘s for lunch and we had a wonderful visit.

We talked a little about the big family Christmas Eve celebration we have here every year. The family is always asking if they can bring something and I think this year I will take them up on it.

Last year I did a big southern country breakfast for the meal and everyone loved it. So I think we will do that again this year. I will think of things they can bring and let them know. This will free up some time for me to really enjoy visiting with family.

I have noticed Carole is missing on the Sans I hope all is well with her and her family. She is missed when she is not posting here.

It is quiet in the house this morning hubby is sleeping in this morning.

Sun is out so I’am happy to see that. It was overcast and gloomy yesterday. The high today is supposed to be 57.

I had my pedicure appointment yesterday so did get out in the morning before granddaughter arrived. There was not much congestion on the roads yesterday leading to the Mall as has been in the past during black Friday. The shopping center that has Target as the anchor was pretty busy. I can tell you that all the Starbucks around the area did a great business yesterday.

I was glad to hear Walmart here and other major stores were not opened Thanksgiving for shopping. That is to much to ask employees to come in on a holiday and work and really not necessary as you can purchase pretty much everything on the computer now.

Have a wonderful Saturday everyone doing what ever It is that makes you happy.


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, enjoy seeing your Christmas countdowns.  I’m happy to hear your DH is feeling better every day. I hope he is back to feeling good everyday. Mummy dust well wishes blowing his way.  And how nice, family visits for Thanksgiving.  Yay, I like getting a pedicure. Stylish toes for your holiday, so perfect.  I guess my family has always had the host ask for what is needed. And as my sister and I are getting older, we are extending our baking weekend into two.  The first, to shop for what we need, and get as much ready as okay to make ahead, or get all or at much ingredients measured, so when baking the next weekend, we should have less prepping time.  I already started to shop for ingredients, and I think she picked up some too.  Love the idea of Southern Country breakfast spread. We always get pizza or go out to an early dinner, on Christmas Eve.  It was the night in the past, we usually dropped off presents, but that was long ago now.  Now we save any presents to give, to when we see them on Christmas or just after, or drop off before Christmas Eve.  My list has lessened over the years too. And some years, we were away for the holiday. So presents were opened on New Year’s Day.

Yay, a Bobbie post.  I hope you are are doing good.  Enjoy when we get together, at the Dark Side. Take care, and hope all, including the cats, are doing good. 

Mac, mummy dust well wishes sent your way. Thinking good thoughts for you.  Hope mouth is feeling good too. 

Ah, I’m am up early.  What’s on the tube.  Nice when local sports are live in the daytime there, but I can view them in the wee hours of my time zone. Better than those infomercials, or reruns from the past, like 10 to 20 years or more first on the air. 

Super sized Sunday to all.  Ours is a rainy, movie day, trash to curb, alarm already set, Sunday for us. The one to relax and get ready for that week day routine.

And yay, shorter week for me. Woot, for those three day weekends every week, rolling until the end of next month.  Well as then, used up the rest of my use or lose, and off the whole week between the holidays. Woot! 

Holiday themes are in big swing at all the stores. Liked the one store that had huge arches of gold lights you walked thru as you entered the store. And as driving to the store last night, saw neighbors had put up their lights.  So fun to see all the different displays and all the colors in my neighborhood. We had to go out, as had bought little one a light up character for our front lawn. We never did any outside light up decoration, other than lights on sticks that were powered by the sun.  And as an early present, gave her a small light up to place in our yard. Yeah, and I guess I did not read the box, but it needed batteries we did not have. Oops.  Did pick up a new wreath for our front door. Hehe, I think it’s much larger than the prior one, as outer door does not close completely.  Oops. And we did swap the front door stoop mat from pumpkins to a Christmas one. We are getting ready.   

I love the time of year, even if the weather is cool or even cold.  But I have to say, the rain filled week we are predicted to have, makes no mention of snow or freezing rain. Woot!!!  See, just cool feeling rain, or almost warm, or warm feeling rain is okay with me.  I’m a happy homie.  The predicted two rainy days seem to have in the high 50’s high temp. The barely 40 degree days to be full of sunshine this week.  What a start to December.  Yay!  Looking forward to those sunny days, as rocking those shades with my lightweight jacket on, and most likely a hat.  One of my favorite is a boiled wool bucket hat my sister knitted for me. It fits me perfectly, as most hats tend to be big on me, unless they can be made smaller, and even then, they don’t look as good. 

Sunday it is homies. The last one in November.  Woot, this year is flying by.  Have a most wonderful Sunday, and hope all are feeling well and enjoying a drink of choice.  Like plenty of tea for me.  Yep,



Ahh that early morning quiet here, and at home.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah a Monday is here.  Up and all ready back to that routine week day schedule.  Trash can pick up should start in about and hour and half hours from now. I like they come earlier most times.  

Ooh, yes, online pricing now even much cheaper than I was looking for an item.  Glad I waited.   Other than that, nothing else cheaper than I got the other day.  I think I’m pretty much done.  A couple of returns though. Little one didn’t want to try on the clothing she bought. Well, a couple didn’t, so back they go. And two pickups are scheduled this week, so I think other than a couple packages to come, we are done. Thus, will be wrapping this weekend.

Hehe, older one asked if I was off on a Friday in December.  Why yes I am.  Seems he wants us to watch that new Avatar movie then.  He said to look for tickets. Ooh they have advanced ticket sales.  Neither little one nor I care to see it, but we usually go with each other even if not as interesting to the one who really wants to see that movie. So we all will be watch that movie, then little one and I will be strolling in the lighted up little zoo later in the evening.  Busy enough day.  Though most of it will be in the movies.  That movie run time is almost 3 and 1/2 hours long, as run time is said to be 3 hours and 21 minutes.   

Thus, tea for me.  It’s overcast, but hey, 52 degrees out already.  Was a more mild temps overnight.  Yay.  Great way to be starting this 40’s high temp two days week.  Hehe, with all the rain yesterday, as we drove last evening, was foggy and misty.

And so, must be holding down the fort here.  If you need to know the day of the week, I’m happy to say, have that Most Marvelous Monday.   

  Hey all.  Hope each and every homie, and all homie family and friends are feeling good today,

Hehe, month change this week.  Yep, end of this year soon enough.  Ah, time marches on.


----------



## macraven

Yard man is doing our last lawn mowing today for the season.
My cat is watching him out the windows to make sure he does not miss a spot

It does not take much for the cats to be entertained


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's that Monday morning stop in  

The weekend flew by fast...I blinked and it was over.  I did have a lazier weekend.  Worked a shift at the second job Friday night - it was slow but there was lots of stock to put out and refill spots from those shopping all day.  And I had the weekend off basically from there.  

We did get out to try some shopping - but couldn't find anything or be inspired.  We think we found our one gift for GD...and I almost have her Xmas Eve box complete.  I do have her new xmas jammies that will be ready to wear on Xmas Eve, 2 new books bought.  I think this year I will add a package of Reindeer food (oatmeal and Glitter ) for her to spread outside to help the reindeer come to her house, and a little hot chocolate kit.  I also include a little craft for her to make a xmas tree ornament.  This is the tradition I want to do for each grandchild - a Xmas Eve box that they can open on Xmas eve.  Even Dh loves looking for her xmas jammies and books with me   I love how much he embraces doing things with and for her!  

Yesterday I actually sat down and started on a quilt for gd's new big girl bed.  I don't have many shifts in the next few weeks.- that's a whole other story  - So I should be able to hopefully get it done before xmas.  That is my goal.  

I didn't do much shopping for Black Friday.  We did book a trip to Vegas to take in a nascar race!!!!  It's a short turn and burn trip!  But it will be a nice little getaway weekend for the two of us in March.  Since we are all ( both ds's as well) heading to the city to do some shopping on the weekend - we are hoping to book our flights to Florida.  I don't think we are going until late April/Early May.  We found some good prices for that time period.  That way when we are all together, we can decide what everyone wants to do, and hopefully come up with some loose plans 



keishashadow said:


> the mr ordered ’his retirement tv’ last Sunday. Let’s just say it will barely fit on the one wall Where the existing one is now located in the LR. he built a nice shelved surround for it many years ago that makes the monster tubes less noticeable and gives me nice shelving for decorating.
> 
> if (and it’s a big if) I measured it correctly, the height will require him to adjust the legs of the stand. Think I’m going to find something to do that day outside the house.


You are a smart woman to NOT be home for delivery day lol.  It's great he built all that for around the tv!  I love the look of that.  
I hope your son is continuing to recover.  How scary! 


Charade67 said:


> We watched The Polar Express, A Muppet Christmas Carol, and White Christmas. We ended the evening with The Guardians of the Galaxy Holiday Special.


That sounds like a perfect day!  Polar Express is a family favorite at our house - along with National Lampoon's  
I call us " The Griswald's " or " The Clampet's" when we head into the big city and it's an outing with all of us    Well, because we are kindda like them lol.  


Robo56 said:


> We hosted Thanksgiving as usual. Everyone was full to the brim with all the good food. My sister brought a lot of sides and they were delicious. I was so glad for all the help cleaning up. Everyone left with food and there was plenty left here for another couple meals.


It sounds like it was a great day!  We love turkey left overs even more than actual turkey dinner.  


Lynne G said:


> Ooh, yes, online pricing now even much cheaper than I was looking for an item. Glad I waited. Other than that, nothing else cheaper than I got the other day. I think I’m pretty much done. A couple of returns though. Little one didn’t want to try on the clothing she bought. Well, a couple didn’t, so back they go. And two pickups are scheduled this week, so I think other than a couple packages to come, we are done. Thus, will be wrapping this weekend.


I love when that happens!  

I am hoping to snag a few items at Sephora I am needing.  I was hoping I could wait and just ask for them as an xmas gift...but I'm almost totally out of 2 products.  So I hope I can snag a deal for Cyber Monday!  I should also look for another book I wanted for gd for her birthday 


macraven said:


> Yard man is doing our last lawn mowing today for the season.
> My cat is watching him out the windows to make sure he does not miss a spot


 It's new action to watch! I hope you had a great time with visits from your kids and their families!  

@schumigirl I hope everything is well with you.  I miss seeing you post.  

Well, I should start to shuffle these papers around.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## macraven

schumi it’s time to come home
you are missed here


----------



## macraven

What is for dinner tonight?

I have hamburger meat and can’t decide if I want to use it for a pasta dish or for meat loaf.

Told Mr Mac dinner will be at 6:30 so will flip a coin to decide.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

macraven said:


> What is for dinner tonight?


I am not sure what is on the menu tonight.  I " think " the boys are going to be making some fancy dancy grilled cheese sammies.  Dh is out of town for the week.  

I am working a shift at the second job tonight.  So I'll probably have a quick sandwich when I get home. 

Old man winter has returned and it's blowing snow and temps are diving again    but we had great weather in November....so I'll be happy about that and look forward to Vegas and Orlando


----------



## macraven

I know how cold it can get in the North as it can be bone chilling

You will be amazed how warm it will be for you when you go to Vegas and Orlando!

take sunscreen with you so you won’t get a sunburn!


----------



## Lynne G

Taco Tuesday is here.

Yay, the day Mac’s meal may be at Taco Bell.

What a day difference.  At freezing temperatures right now.  And the clouds will build throughout the day.  That poor camel will get a windy and rainy day tomorrow.

Oh, and Chinese food for us last night.  Older one was not feeling good, as said his coworker was sick, and now he feels not good too.  Thus, he wanted wonton soup. Noodle soup is good when not feeling well, and we all enjoyed the other we ordered too.

And so, a good morning and have a terrific Taco Tuesday.  Yes, the day to day, a meal with a   or two.  With tea for me, of course.


----------



## macraven

taco tuesday!


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hi All.  Hoping those with family unwell are improving?  Kev is recovering well just a slight chestiness and tinnitus on occasion.
Weather here has been so mild but suddenly lower temperatures.  Might kill a few germs.

Emma and I went on a candle making class on Saturday.  It was in a beautiful stately home and dressed for Christmas as a bonus. 
Sunday we dressed most of the house but I had to give in before completion as my back is still not right.  I’m going for physio next week - no time this week!

This morning I drove into the hills to an enterprise built up by the daughter in law of a farming family.  She was shocked the orchard produce wasn’t but to best use and over the last 10 years has developed a business around apples.  Today was a foraged wreath making class. Absolutely loved it! In a barn they use for gatherings with hot spiced apple juice and homemade gingerbread men.


Our contractor finally started on our driveway today.  We have been waiting sometime but we know he’s been so busy and he kept in touch.  So tomorrow we are collecting the caravan from its first service (quite a distance away) and can’t bring it home so we’ve booked in at a farm site in the next village and will stay there for the next week.
So I will have to be up early to drive home for the school run and again in the afternoon but it’s only about 20 minutes drive and it will be nice for Emma and the children (and us) to have some time just them together this weekend.
This evening I baked a cheese and onion pie and a Treacle tart dessert to take as we will be busy all day tomorrow getting all our contents back in the caravan.  When I return home to collect J from school I will load up again as it had to be totally emptied for the service so everything is currently piled up in the garage and utility.
Goodnight here now x


----------



## macraven

You did a great job on that wreath!

Sounds like you have had a full very busy day.

Sending you mummy dust your back improves
and you can move around better with zero pain !

Right now we have thunderstorms and it scares the cats
They have taken off and hiding under our bed


----------



## Lynne G

Ah will be sharing that lively rain tomorrow, and I commute.  Oh well.  

Real, glad DH is feeling better, and hope your back issues go away fast.  That wreath is beautiful, and how pretty to learn to makes candles too, in such gorgeous locations. You sound very busy.  

We had a scare, older one was told to go home earlier today, as coworker had reported he had the virus.  Thankfully, older one tested negative, but I do think he has a head cold. Says he’s feeling fine, even though I think it set off his asthma, and he sounds like Darth Vader sounding.  So he’s taking his asthma medicines, and he’s off tomorrow. Hence I hope his work does a deeper clean, and older one rests tomorrow. Little one came into our bedroom very early this morning saying, saying was unwell, stomach emptied. Next thing you know, she lay down in my bed, and was fast asleep. Woke up in the early afternoon, and said she had s headache.  Medicine for her, and by dinner time, she felt fine. Tested her too, and she was negative too.  I’m glad, as will be wearing a mask when I go in tomorrow. Time of year, the moment you are with  others, risk of sickness. 

So the request for soup again tonight.  Made chicken noodle, as had some elbow noodles in the pantry, and some carrots and celery, so that, and grilled chicken breasts, I cut up too, and soup was served. Big salad was asked for, as well as some cheesy rice and vegetables.  Older one was hungry. Feed a cold, so I guess I’m glad he’s eating well. Full enough for me, 

Hehe, DH was quite the restless sleeper last night.  We had a later dinner, as oops.  I had a late afternoon nap.  

But warmer day, our Wednesday, as the rain is coming from the South.  So hoping Mac is dry shortly.  Think Charade and I both get rainy weather tomorrow.  Hope it doesn’t start until after my morning commute. 

But as a Tuesday, alarm already set, and I’m chilling now, with a hot cup of tea.  Hope all have a good evening.


----------



## macraven

Oops… I reversed my days this evening 

Had planned to do Taco Bell for dinner cause it is Tuesday 

Got side tracked when Mr Mac asked if we could do mac and cheese and also have fish sticks

Realized after i made the meal it’s always Taco Bell Tuesday we do

so fish stick were a slip up but you can bet my butt will be at Taco Belle on wednesday 

Can someone remind me next week to not cook as it’s the traditional TB day


Whoever reminds me next Tuesday it’s tb day i’ll buy a taco for you and use it with first class stamps 

so do we have a deal on this homies……


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a rainy filled Wednesday we will have.  But at least above freezing this morning. Commuting day, and glad as I get over this hump of a day, a relaxing Friday will be for me.  Wahoo!  

A most Wonderful Wednesday to all.  

And hehe, what an offer Mac. Knowing me, I’ll forget until my reminder next Tuesday.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, quick enough commute, warmer feeling office, I’ll take it. City is busy:


----------



## Robo56

Good Wednesday morning everyone.

It is 24 days and 15 hours until Christmas.











Lynne G said:


> And as my sister and I are getting older, we are extending our baking weekend into two.


Those are wonderful traditions to have.




Lynne G said:


> Robo, enjoy seeing your Christmas countdowns. I’m happy to hear your DH is feeling better every day. I hope he is back to feeling good everyday. Mummy dust well wishes blowing his way. And how nice, family visits for Thanksgiving. Yay, I like getting a pedicure. Stylish toes for your holiday, so perfect. I guess my family has always had the host ask for what is needed.



Yes, the Christmas countdowns are fun. So glad you are enjoying it.

Thank you for all the mummy dust. Hubby is doing much better.



Lynne G said:


> I love the time of year, even if the weather is cool or even cold.


I do too. The Christmas season is a special time of year.



macraven said:


> schumi it’s time to come home
> you are missed here


Yes, you are missed. I hope all is well with you and your family.




macraven said:


> Yard man is doing our last lawn mowing today for the season.
> My cat is watching him out the windows to make sure he does not miss a spot
> 
> It does not take much for the cats to be entertained


LOL….that is funny. Nice to have a lawn supervising kitty.





Pumpkin1172 said:


> We did get out to try some shopping - but couldn't find anything or be inspired. We think we found our one gift for GD...and I almost have her Xmas Eve box complete. I do have her new xmas jammies that will be ready to wear on Xmas Eve, 2 new books bought. I think this year I will add a package of Reindeer food (oatmeal and Glitter ) for her to spread outside to help the reindeer come to her house, and a little hot chocolate kit. I also include a little craft for her to make a xmas tree ornament. This is the tradition I want to do for each grandchild - a Xmas Eve box that they can open on Xmas eve. Even Dh loves looking for her xmas jammies and books with me  I love how much he embraces doing things with and for her!


Sounds like fun things planned for your granddaughter. I bet she will be over the moon with her Christmas Eve box.



Realfoodfans said:


> Kev is recovering well just a slight chestiness and tinnitus on occasion.


Good to hear your hubby is getting better. Hope he continues to heal and has no leftover issues.



Realfoodfans said:


> Sunday we dressed most of the house but I had to give in before completion as my back is still not right. I’m going for physio next week - no time this week!


Sending prayers your back feels better soon.




Realfoodfans said:


> Today was a foraged wreath making class. Absolutely loved it! In a barn they use for gatherings with hot spiced apple juice and homemade gingerbread men.


Beautiful Foraged wreath.



Lynne G said:


> A most Wonderful Wednesday to all.


Same to you Lynne.


Janet sending continued prayers for your son. Hope he is doing better.



Getting caught up on a few things around here past few days. I still have some nice things out of the closet to take over to St. Teresa’s Donations.

I watched little J yesterday. As always he was a joy to be around. He and I went on a few errands. He likes going to the shops and looking around. He is my shopping Buddy for sure.

The majority of Christmas gifts are bought and wrapped. Just a couple more and I‘am done.

Today I’am going to continue to work in my office getting things organized and then finish up the Christmas cards I’am going to send out.

I put some steaks out to thaw for dinner.


Hope everyone has a wonderful day doing what ever it is that makes you happy.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> handled it all at home on the ‘net.   Tomorrow need to go to several places & they can toss the purchases in my trunk.  Still, a long list to fulfill.
> 
> I don’t miss waiting outside in the cold at 4 am for door busters one bit.  My kids speak fondly of joining me when littles…i seem to recall a whole lotta kevetching.  funny how time works that way lol.
> 
> my kids are insulted by GC & cash for Xmas.   No, let me restate that…they want me to read their minds and buy presents to accompany said $ and GC.  generally, few returns are required as I do know their taste and buy a large majority of their clothing As their ‘personal shopper’.  Keep me busy & I get some exercise bopping about, If nothing else.
> 
> the mr ordered ’his retirement tv’ last Sunday.  Let’s just say it will barely fit on the one wall Where the existing one is now located in the LR.  he built a nice shelved surround for it many years ago that makes the monster tubes less noticeable and gives me nice shelving for decorating.
> 
> if (and it’s a big if) I measured it correctly, the height will require him to adjust the legs of the stand.   Think I’m going to find something to do that day outside the house.
> 
> All the other tvs will then bump down the pecking order to other rooms.  Not sure if the current curved screen, 60 inch will be too big for our BR.  If not, back downstairs into the den it will go and all the others will stay pat.  I’m secretly hoping the seed I planted there may take hold lol
> 
> any exciting plans for the weekend?  Planning on mostly chilling here after a hectic holiday.




I really did love the sound of that retirement tv!!! I`m trying to downsize our tv`s of which we have far too many of them in various rooms, but the biggest one is ridiculous.......but apparently, we need it......lol.....boys and their toys!!




Robo56 said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone.
> 
> It is 28 days and 15 hours until Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 721362
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 721364
> 
> 
> Happy belated Thanksgiving to everyone.
> 
> View attachment 721368
> 
> 
> Good to hear you are getting some sunshine. It does make a difference even when its cold out.
> 
> 
> It is so nice to get together with family.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Charade.
> 
> 
> 
> Mac I’am sorry to hear you got sick and had to cancel dinner out. Hope you are feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to you to bobbie68. Hope you and your family are well enjoying the holiday season.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear your son is having so many issues Janet. Those respiratory illnesses are terrible to shake sometimes. Continued prayers being sent his way for a full recovery.
> 
> 
> Macy’s and a few other stores in the Mall had their Black Friday sales out early this year.
> 
> 
> 
> I always buy one really nice gift for the adult kids and older grandchildren and then they get checks.  Hubby tells me for the amount of money we give them I shouldn’t go out and buy anything else, but I disagree. The younger grandchildren and great-grandchildren get nice gifts as well as other family present on Christmas Eve.
> 
> I call the parents and ask what the littles want for Christmas and go from there.
> 
> I think each family knows what to do to please their family for Christmas. I always like hearing what everyones tradition is. There is no right or wrong way. Just what works for everyone.
> 
> I do enjoy getting out and shopping a bit too although I have let my fingers do some  shopping in the past couple of days.
> 
> 
> It has been a busy few days around here. Hubby is doing better everyday.
> 
> 
> We hosted Thanksgiving as usual. Everyone was full to the brim with all the good food. My sister brought a lot of sides and they were delicious. I was so glad for all the help cleaning up. Everyone left with food and there was plenty left here for another couple meals.
> 
> Granddaughter and her two kiddos from Kentucky came for a visit yesterday. Great-grandson is driving now and he brought is Jeep for us to see.
> 
> I made some homemade pizza‘s for lunch and we had a wonderful visit.
> 
> We talked a little about the big family Christmas Eve celebration we have here every year. The family is always asking if they can bring something and I think this year I will take them up on it.
> 
> Last year I did a big southern country breakfast for the meal and everyone loved it. So I think we will do that again this year. I will think of things they can bring and let them know. This will free up some time for me to really enjoy visiting with family.
> 
> I have noticed Carole is missing on the Sans I hope all is well with her and her family. She is missed when she is not posting here.
> 
> It is quiet in the house this morning hubby is sleeping in this morning.
> 
> Sun is out so I’am happy to see that. It was overcast and gloomy yesterday. The high today is supposed to be 57.
> 
> I had my pedicure appointment yesterday so did get out in the morning before granddaughter arrived. There was not much congestion on the roads yesterday leading to the Mall as has been in the past during black Friday. The shopping center that has Target as the anchor was pretty busy. I can tell you that all the Starbucks around the area did a great business yesterday.
> 
> I was glad to hear Walmart here and other major stores were not opened Thanksgiving for shopping. That is to much to ask employees to come in on a holiday and work and really not necessary as you can purchase pretty much everything on the computer now.
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday everyone doing what ever It is that makes you happy.




Thanksgiving sounded wonderful for you and your family Robbie, I`m glad it all went well and everyone had a lovely time. And yes, take them up on the offer of help for Christmas Eve...they`ll be delighted to do so I`m sure.....

Thanks for asking after me......




Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's that Monday morning stop in
> 
> The weekend flew by fast...I blinked and it was over.  I did have a lazier weekend.  Worked a shift at the second job Friday night - it was slow but there was lots of stock to put out and refill spots from those shopping all day.  And I had the weekend off basically from there.
> 
> We did get out to try some shopping - but couldn't find anything or be inspired.  We think we found our one gift for GD...and I almost have her Xmas Eve box complete.  I do have her new xmas jammies that will be ready to wear on Xmas Eve, 2 new books bought.  I think this year I will add a package of Reindeer food (oatmeal and Glitter ) for her to spread outside to help the reindeer come to her house, and a little hot chocolate kit.  I also include a little craft for her to make a xmas tree ornament.  This is the tradition I want to do for each grandchild - a Xmas Eve box that they can open on Xmas eve.  Even Dh loves looking for her xmas jammies and books with me   I love how much he embraces doing things with and for her!
> 
> Yesterday I actually sat down and started on a quilt for gd's new big girl bed.  I don't have many shifts in the next few weeks.- that's a whole other story  - So I should be able to hopefully get it done before xmas.  That is my goal.
> 
> I didn't do much shopping for Black Friday.  We did book a trip to Vegas to take in a nascar race!!!!  It's a short turn and burn trip!  But it will be a nice little getaway weekend for the two of us in March.  Since we are all ( both ds's as well) heading to the city to do some shopping on the weekend - we are hoping to book our flights to Florida.  I don't think we are going until late April/Early May.  We found some good prices for that time period.  That way when we are all together, we can decide what everyone wants to do, and hopefully come up with some loose plans
> 
> 
> You are a smart woman to NOT be home for delivery day lol.  It's great he built all that for around the tv!  I love the look of that.
> I hope your son is continuing to recover.  How scary!
> 
> That sounds like a perfect day!  Polar Express is a family favorite at our house - along with National Lampoon's
> I call us " The Griswald's " or " The Clampet's" when we head into the big city and it's an outing with all of us    Well, because we are kindda like them lol.
> 
> It sounds like it was a great day!  We love turkey left overs even more than actual turkey dinner.
> 
> I love when that happens!
> 
> I am hoping to snag a few items at Sephora I am needing.  I was hoping I could wait and just ask for them as an xmas gift...but I'm almost totally out of 2 products.  So I hope I can snag a deal for Cyber Monday!  I should also look for another book I wanted for gd for her birthday
> 
> It's new action to watch! I hope you had a great time with visits from your kids and their families!
> 
> @schumigirl I hope everything is well with you.  I miss seeing you post.
> 
> Well, I should start to shuffle these papers around.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!




We still do Christmas Eve traditions as a family, even as adults it`s something we all cherish and hopefully for your GD and future Grandchildren, those traditions remain.

We always have turkey at Christmas and when we go to Scotland we order one for NY and yes, leftover for meals through January are always enjoyed.

Good luck with the flights, hope you get sorted, and thank you, I`m back.....





macraven said:


> schumi it’s time to come home
> you are missed here









Robo56 said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone.
> 
> It is 24 days and 15 hours until Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 722117
> 
> View attachment 722118
> 
> View attachment 722119
> 
> View attachment 722120
> 
> 
> Those are wonderful traditions to have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the Christmas countdowns are fun. So glad you are enjoying it.
> 
> Thank you for all the mummy dust. Hubby is doing much better.
> 
> 
> I do too. The Christmas season is a special time of year.
> 
> 
> Yes, you are missed. I hope all is well with you and your family.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL….that is funny. Nice to have a lawn supervising kitty.
> 
> View attachment 722121
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun things planned for your granddaughter. I bet she will be over the moon with her Christmas Eve box.
> 
> 
> Good to hear your hubby is getting better. Hope he continues to heal and has no leftover issues.
> 
> 
> Sending prayers your back feels better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Foraged wreath.
> 
> 
> Same to you Lynne.
> 
> 
> Janet sending continued prayers for your son. Hope he is doing better.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting caught up on a few things around here past few days. I still have some nice things out of the closet to take over to St. Teresa’s Donations.
> 
> I watched little J yesterday. As always he was a joy to be around. He and I went on a few errands. He likes going to the shops and looking around. He is my shopping Buddy for sure.
> 
> The majority of Christmas gifts are bought and wrapped. Just a couple more and I‘am done.
> 
> Today I’am going to continue to work in my office getting things organized and then finish up the Christmas cards I’am going to send out.
> 
> I put some steaks out to thaw for dinner.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day doing what ever it is that makes you happy.



Thank you Robbie......

Glad you had such a lovely visit with little J.....it`s nice when they like shopping at that age.

Yes, not much left to wrap here, but I still have a fair amount to buy, so will start to think about wrapping them when I`m done.....but this is my favourite time of year, so I cherish every moment.






Last day of November and for us from Scotland, St Andrew`s Day.

Chilly here now, we have 38F but feels like 32F. Fog has shrouded us last few days and although it`s clearing, it has only revealed another layer of grey mist.

We have a Royal Mail strike today and tomorrow.....waiting on several parcels and wanted one today for a friend who leaves tomorrow. But, arranged something else for her instead.

Spent the morning baking and writing emails, so behind with some and making plans to see friends next month......goodness December has crept up.....November always seems to pass like a flash and it`s gone!

Time for tea....









​


----------



## macraven

Robbie your pictures are always great

I got a kick out of the cat picture pawing at the window
Yes, mine do that and the door never opens


----------



## disneyseniors

macraven said:


> Good morning to all!
> How many are doing the early shopping today?
> 
> We do our Christmas shopping early and send out checks to our sons and their kids.
> 
> It works well for them and us
> 
> I had planned to grocery shop this morning but the parking lot was full so will try again later today
> 
> and if still crowded, will order dinner from the Choo Choo
> 
> When our sons were in college we started to do checks and not presents for Christmas.
> 
> They much preferred that as we had stopped the santa wish list after they became young adults
> 
> All i had to do was decorate the house and bake which i enjoyed doing
> 
> Now they are on their own with their spouses can’t get every one together on christmas day
> 
> I told them to give me a heads up and which family plans to come visit for any dates in December
> believe one son said he will drive to see us with two of his kids
> after it’s past the 26 and before december 30
> 
> 
> 
> None will be here for christmas eve or day due to they prefer to stay home with their family
> And 2 sons and a dil are in law enforcement and can’t get off on work as they have less priority on the holidays list
> (They don’t have enough seniority to claim holidays off work)
> 
> We are aware if there are snow storms in the northern states, all plans are off
> We understand that
> 
> We won’t know what are plans will be until much later in december
> 
> Temps are warming up for us this week
> Looking forward to that
> I like taking walks in the Battlefield
> 
> 
> I know my day does not sound exciting but temps will be 70 + and I plan to hike today
> 
> Hope all are doing good and are healthy!



Hi Macraven:

I am new to this thread and catching up on the last few posts.  No way could I read from the beginning, LOL.
Just commenting on your question about Christmas shopping.  I used to get up at 5 am to get to the stores for their specials on black friday.   Now, I avoid it like the plague!
Like you, our grown kids/grandkids get money or GC's.  I only buy for the little grandkids.  It seems like everyone just buys what they want when they want it, so it is difficult to buy for Christmas.

We are lucky that our kids all live within 10 miles of us!  So it's Christmas with most of the family for us. It must be difficult with your family so far away.
You mentioned the cold north.  We live in the cold North and definitely will have (do have now) a white Christmas.
Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas if I don't make it back to this thread.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Thank goodness it's hump day!!!  

Weird day yesterday.  Woke up with a migraine - weather is yucky with the temperature sinking accompanied with howling winds - which have arrived with a little snow added in.  So much fun     I had booked the afternoon off as I had an interview and I'm crossing my fingers now as I wait for a reply.  The interview went well I think - I will in there for almost an hour and a half    It would be a great place to work!

Then...of all things...there were a couple of earthquakes here   There were 5 different tremors of varying strength - with each not lasting long maybe 15-20 seconds each.  The strongest one was 5.3.  They were strong enough to have chandeliers/pendulum lights swinging and you could definitely feel it sitting on furniture.  It was a very weird sensation.  



Realfoodfans said:


> This morning I drove into the hills to an enterprise built up by the daughter in law of a farming family. She was shocked the orchard produce wasn’t but to best use and over the last 10 years has developed a business around apples. Today was a foraged wreath making class. Absolutely loved it! In a barn they use for gatherings with hot spiced apple juice and homemade gingerbread men.





Lynne G said:


> We had a scare, older one was told to go home earlier today, as coworker had reported he had the virus. Thankfully, older one tested negative, but I do think he has a head cold. Says he’s feeling fine, even though I think it set off his asthma, and he sounds like Darth Vader sounding. So he’s taking his asthma medicines, and he’s off tomorrow. Hence I hope his work does a deeper clean, and older one rests tomorrow. Little one came into our bedroom very early this morning saying, saying was unwell, stomach emptied. Next thing you know, she lay down in my bed, and was fast asleep. Woke up in the early afternoon, and said she had s headache. Medicine for her, and by dinner time, she felt fine. Tested her too, and she was negative too. I’m glad, as will be wearing a mask when I go in tomorrow. Time of year, the moment you are with others, risk of sickness.





macraven said:


> Mr Mac asked if we could do mac and cheese and also have fish sticks


YUM!!!!!!!!!!  I would pick that over Taco Bell any day 


Robo56 said:


> he majority of Christmas gifts are bought and wrapped. Just a couple more and I‘am done.
> 
> Today I’am going to continue to work in my office getting things organized and then finish up the Christmas cards I’am going to send out.
> 
> I put some steaks out to thaw for dinner.


I only have stocking stuffers done.  It will be a light xmas with us paying for a good portion of the Florida trip for all the kids.  It is great to have your shopping done already.  We usually try to have it done for this weekend.  That is the goal.  Some years we do it...other years...not so much lol.  I am hoping to finish this weekend when we visit the kids in the big city.  


schumigirl said:


> Spent the morning baking and writing emails, so behind with some and making plans to see friends next month......goodness December has crept up.....November always seems to pass like a flash and it`s gone!
> 
> Time for tea....


Sounds like a perfect way to spend a day!  And yes, December came very quick  November flew by.  

Well, I should start shuffling these papers around.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

disneyseniors said:


> Hi Macracen:
> 
> I am new to this thread and catching up on the last few posts.  No way could I read from the beginning, LOL.
> Just commenting on your question about Christmas shopping.  I used to get up at 5 am to get to the stores for their specials on black friday.   Now, I avoid it like the plague!
> Like you, our grown kids/grandkids get money or GC's.  I only buy for the little grandkids.  It seems like everyone just buys what they want when they want it, so it is difficult to buy for Christmas.
> 
> We are lucky that our kids all live within 10 miles of us!  So it's Christmas with most of the family for us. It must be difficult with your family so far away.
> You mentioned the cold north.  We live in the cold North and definitely will have (do have now) a white Christmas.
> Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas if I don't make it back to this thread.





Good to see you here Ruth....I did wonder if you`d drop by.......

Yes, you do live where it is COLD!!!!




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Thank goodness it's hump day!!!
> 
> Weird day yesterday.  Woke up with a migraine - weather is yucky with the temperature sinking accompanied with howling winds - which have arrived with a little snow added in.  So much fun     I had booked the afternoon off as I had an interview and I'm crossing my fingers now as I wait for a reply.  The interview went well I think - I will in there for almost an hour and a half    It would be a great place to work!
> 
> Then...of all things...there were a couple of earthquakes here   There were 5 different tremors of varying strength - with each not lasting long maybe 15-20 seconds each.  The strongest one was 5.3.  They were strong enough to have chandeliers/pendulum lights swinging and you could definitely feel it sitting on furniture.  It was a very weird sensation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUM!!!!!!!!!!  I would pick that over Taco Bell any day
> 
> I only have stocking stuffers done.  It will be a light xmas with us paying for a good portion of the Florida trip for all the kids.  It is great to have your shopping done already.  We usually try to have it done for this weekend.  That is the goal.  Some years we do it...other years...not so much lol.  I am hoping to finish this weekend when we visit the kids in the big city.
> 
> Sounds like a perfect way to spend a day!  And yes, December came very quick  November flew by.
> 
> Well, I should start shuffling these papers around.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!




Good luck with the job interview Pumpkin.....hope you get it as it sounds like it would be a good move for you! And earthquakes???? Crikey.......

Hope the headache has gone and you`re much better now.....







Sorted out our Christmas movies we watch from early December up till Christmas.

Not in any real order, but we always start with Trading Places and Christmas Eve is an afternoon of two movies.....Alastair Sim 1951 Scrooge which for us is the best version of that movie out of them all, and then we finish with White Christmas with Bing and Danny Kaye.......

Also December is the month I read one of my many versions of A Christmas Carol, my favourite Charles Dickens book. I have lots of different copies of it, much to the bewilderment of non book readers, sadly no first edition yet.....maybe one day......

So, this is my list of movies to watch in a cosy room snuggled with my husband and candles, Christmas lights and decorations around.......



Trading Places

Muppet Christmas Carol

Scrooge (1951)

A Christmas Carol (1938)

Scrooged

White Christmas

Home Alone 1 & 2

The Grinch (Jim Carrey)

Love Actually

Christmas Vacation

Christmas with the Kranks

The Christmas Chronicles 1 & 2

Bad Santa (not for kids)

Elf (new for this year)

Die Hard 1 & 2

Potter movies if we have time.



We also watch The Nutcracker and several other classical concerts that show every year.

There are some films we never watch much to the amusement of some......Miracle on 34th St, It`s a Wonderful Life and no Santa Claus or Polar Express in this home!

That`s all the evenings we don`t go out in December sorted for movies.


----------



## macraven

Die hard is always a great movie to watch during the Christmas season!


----------



## macraven

Disneysenior
Welcome to your new home away from home

Once you post in this thread, you are in our homie family


----------



## Pumpkin1172

@disneyseniors



schumigirl said:


> Polar Express in this home!


I have to say...that is a favorite in our house.  We don't get to watch it every year.  When our youngest ds was young, I would have to hide the dvd so that he couldn't watch it   He loved it that much.  
Me - it's not xmas until I watch National Lampoons Christmas!  That is my xmas movie I love.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> @disneyseniors
> 
> 
> I have to say...that is a favorite in our house.  We don't get to watch it every year.  When our youngest ds was young, I would have to hide the dvd so that he couldn't watch it   He loved it that much.
> Me - it's not xmas until I watch National Lampoons Christmas!  That is my xmas movie I love.



lol…….love Christmas Vacation too!


----------



## schumigirl

​Yep, December 1st is here.......Advent calendar day!!! 

Making Cioppini for dinner tonight, all the freshest of seafood in one dish, not the usual way I serve seafood, but quite fancied it for a change, so we`ll see how it turns out. 

Busy day ahead, some baking for the church planned and Tom is doing some deliveries for a local charity and we might try and start our Christmas movie marathons if we have time this afternoon or more likely this evening. 

Croissants with bacon for breakfast today and one of our Christmas teapots and all the other stuff like mugs and crockery are all back in use from today....love all the Christmas accessories around the place now.......it`s a little like Santa`s Grotto here now....with taste of course  

Have a lovely Thursday


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, what a day to be thirsty. But yeah,



Hehe, i wish,  but if ever a time for holiday movies it’s this month. 

You know,


Yay!  We have quite the number of advent calendars, so lots of fun to open today. Bought my sister a wine one, so hoping she likes the first one. 

So, have a drink or many today, a Thirsty Thursday is here.  And thank goodness the alarm is now off.  Three day weekend?  Ahhhh.  I could really get used to this every week.

A very good night’s sleep, as was awake about 10 minutes before alarm went off.  I always wait about 10 minutes to get up, as the news channel I have the alarm set on, generally gives all the news, in about 10 minutes, then that news is repeated, with any new updates, or just a repeat, all day and night. So local and both national and international news, all compacted for the day, so I get generally knowing what’s happening today quickly. 

And news?  Weather is what is what I like to hear, or not.  Unseasonably cold, as we are below freezing and will have some sunny days before a rainy Saturday. But I’ll take it, as still not that snowy forecast.  Hoping none this Winter.  And what an up and down forecast.  50’s to 30’s high temps in that 10 day forecast. Today we at least see 40, the high temp, probably later afternoon, with sun and blue skies.  And thankfully, our heater gets fixed today, 

So jacket and my sunglasses for my lunchtime walk.  Yay!  Unlike no walk yesterday, as wind gusts were 50 mph and trying to use an umbrella in a steady rain was useless with the wind. 

So this first day of December, have that most terrific Thursday Thursday. Last days of this year.  Wow.  Time flying for sure. 

And what the? Thought was a bug tickling my hand.  Nope, loose single hair strand. Sigh. I know you lose single hair strands every day, but ack when they kinda make ya go what is that?  And mine are blonde enough, they can be harder to see.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's a very cold Thirsty Thursday here.  It's that ugly nasty cold that burns your lungs when you take that first breath once you hit the cold air cold     But enough of that!  I'm enjoying my morning tea with the heater on under my desk - so all is good 

Very quiet night last night.  I worked on the gd's quilt.  It will be super cute when it's done.  Lots of little cuts, pressing and stitching to get the desired pattern.  It will be super cute when I'm done.  Hopefully soon I'll have more progress and have the pieces sewn together to post a picture.  I am hoping I can tie in some yellow as she picked to have a yellow wall in her room. 

Tonight will probably be the same - working on the quilt.  I am not heading out once I get home.  It's just too cold to be out running around.  I will stay home and keep toasty warm 

I am not sure what is on the menu for dinner tonight.  Since dh has been working out of town all week, I have been making ds's favorite foods.  Last night was butter chicken.  I am not sure what I'll make tonight.

Well...off to do some more paper shuffling.  Close up our month end stuff.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## Charade67

Quick hello. I just finished math homework and a discussion board post. Tommy I take a test and then I will be done with week 6.  This weekend I will try to get a head start on the paper for my other class. It is due December 12. 

Tomorrow night I am taking a well deserved break and going to see Mannheim Steamroller. Should be fun. 

Speaking of fun, we are going to Gatlinburg, TN at Christmastime. We are going to see an Elvis tribute show on dh's birthday. Today I emailed the theater and asked if they did anything special for birthdays. I got an email back that said if I send them dh's name they will have one of the performers wish him a happy birthday. I hope he gets a birthday wish from "Elvis". I have not told dh about this. 


Hope everyone is doing well. I will go back and read posts later.


----------



## macraven

Charade that sounds like a fabulous thing to do!
who does not like a show with Elvis!

It will be a great way to celebrate your dh birthday 

I can remember when you first posted about going back to school
Seems like it was yesterday…. in a way 

Now you don’t have long to go with school


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> I can remember when you first posted about going back to school
> Seems like it was yesterday…. in a way


It was just 7 months ago.  I didn’t realize how close I was to finishing. I have 5 months and 11 days until graduation.


----------



## macraven

well you are now over half way done!

Math was never my strongest subject in school obviously..
But it seems like you have been taking classes a long time 

There is a light at the end of the tunnel..


----------



## Charade67

I have 3 classes left after this semester.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Charade getting the school work done. Fabulously sounding plans for Christmas. A MS show we saw at the dark side last year. I love hearing their spin on the holiday music.  Will certainly get you into the holiday spirit. 

I need to get to bed, so hope all have that such a good night’s sleep.  The heater got fixed, and now I think I need to turn the heat down some.  I like it cooler when I’m asleep.  Which is shortly. 

Will be up that why am I up so early later this morning, but maybe a little later now that I’m up a bit late. 

Fantastic Friday homies.  Woot wee hours of Friday.


Three day one for me.  Wahoo!


----------



## DrunkJam

Hi everyone. 
I hope I can introduce myself and join in here? I have been reading (I confess not *all* the whole thread, but a good chunk of it)
My Disboard use is sporadic at the best of times, I use it LOADS when I have a holiday booked, and then, I slide into DISboard despair when my holiday is over / pandemic cancelled and there may be no more Florida Theme Park-y goodness (Florida is a long way from westest Wales)
Still, we're all booked for RPR over Christmas, and we have never been to Universal, so... here I am. 
Today, it is the 2nd of December and I am already regretting my commitment to bringing the magic of the Elf (who does not stay on the bloody shelf) to life, since I absolutely cannot remember to make it do something for the morning before I go to bed, and I also forget to write back to my daughter AS the elf (she is dyslexic so, it is AWESOME that she likes to write to the elf, but, it's HARD to understand what she has said, and since I am hopeless, even harder to remember to write back in elfy handwriting!)
I have very much enjoyed reading this thread, and love the friendliness in the community.


----------



## Lynne G

So nice to know more about you Jam.  Long ago, I toured England, Scotland and Wales.  Have to say, the Caernarfon Castle and along the Western coastal scenery in Wales, was so beautiful.  And you’ll be the early bird to me, as I live in the mid Atlantic area, with a 2 hour flight down the coast to Florida.  Thus, 5 hours earlier than you.  Hope your Christmas trip is fabulous and hope flights go fast and are uneventful.  Hehe, never used that elf.  My kids are in their 20’s, so I guess we missed said elf. I’d be like you, forgetful. 

And here I am, up too early, but so is DH.  Decided to actually make him real coffee, not that instant coffee, and then I get all the tea kettle water for me. Yay!  

And do a most happy Friday.  You know,


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Quick hello. I just finished math homework and a discussion board post. Tommy I take a test and then I will be done with week 6.  This weekend I will try to get a head start on the paper for my other class. It is due December 12.
> 
> Tomorrow night I am taking a well deserved break and going to see Mannheim Steamroller. Should be fun.
> 
> Speaking of fun, we are going to Gatlinburg, TN at Christmastime. We are going to see an Elvis tribute show on dh's birthday. Today I emailed the theater and asked if they did anything special for birthdays. I got an email back that said if I send them dh's name they will have one of the performers wish him a happy birthday. I hope he gets a birthday wish from "Elvis". I have not told dh about this.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. I will go back and read posts later.




Good luck with your paper due soon, you have done really well in such a short time...




macraven said:


> who does not like a show with Elvis!




Me!!! Not a fan......although I don`t like The Beatles, Rolling Stones (sorry Janet) and The Who......not my thing at all.......  I`ve been told I`m unusual though!!! 




DrunkJam said:


> Hi everyone.
> I hope I can introduce myself and join in here? I have been reading (I confess not *all* the whole thread, but a good chunk of it)
> My Disboard use is sporadic at the best of times, I use it LOADS when I have a holiday booked, and then, I slide into DISboard despair when my holiday is over / pandemic cancelled and there may be no more Florida Theme Park-y goodness (Florida is a long way from westest Wales)
> Still, we're all booked for RPR over Christmas, and we have never been to Universal, so... here I am.
> Today, it is the 2nd of December and I am already regretting my commitment to bringing the magic of the Elf (who does not stay on the bloody shelf) to life, since I absolutely cannot remember to make it do something for the morning before I go to bed, and I also forget to write back to my daughter AS the elf (she is dyslexic so, it is AWESOME that she likes to write to the elf, but, it's HARD to understand what she has said, and since I am hopeless, even harder to remember to write back in elfy handwriting!)
> I have very much enjoyed reading this thread, and love the friendliness in the community.



Welcome DJ......

I have someone to talk to on the early mornings if you`re around.....usually I`m talking to myself......although you do have some of the best conversations with yourself!! 

Hang around and join in......mac is our leader, she`ll be along to give you the official welcome.....




Been to school this morning to do my reading sessions, it was fun as always. But, why is there always one.......I need to turn this into a postcard and give it to someone.....competitiveness is such an ugly trait!!






​


It`s been cold and grey again today, although the sun is shining now. 

Made shrimp lettuce wraps for lunch, should have been something warm I think, but they`re made now.....and no cook mini buffet for me and my mister tonight......will open a nice bottle of wine and then watch Trading Places I think.....

More present wrapping this afternoon, and hoping we get a few things delivered this afternoon and I can get them wrapped too and there`s a new set of Christmassy table decorations coming too....should have arrived on Wednesday.....they`ll be here. And a wine delivery too which is always welcome!!

Almost lunchtime and then a large pot of tea with some petticoat tails shortbread......lush!!! 

Have a wonderful Friday.......


----------



## DrunkJam

Lynne G said:


> So nice to know more about you Jam.  Long ago, I toured England, Scotland and Wales.  Have to say, the Caernarfon Castle and along the Western coastal scenery in Wales, was so beautiful.  And you’ll be the early bird to me, as I live in the mid Atlantic area, with a 2 hour flight down the coast to Florida.  Thus, 5 hours earlier than you.  Hope your Christmas trip is fabulous and hope flights go fast and are uneventful.  Hehe, never used that elf.  My kids are in their 20’s, so I guess we missed said elf. I’d be like you, forgetful.
> 
> And here I am, up too early, but so is DH.  Decided to actually make him real coffee, not that instant coffee, and then I get all the tea kettle water for me. Yay!
> 
> And do a most happy Friday.  You know,
> View attachment 722607


Thank you! We are not far from Tenby, which is famously beautiful, so we are very lucky! Thank you for the good wishes. 
I am full of good intentions with regard to the elf, and have ideas and small gifts, but, apparently, absolutely no ability to remember to actually DO them! 
I am a real coffee person - DH only drinks tea, (don't tell anyone but he has a special little tin of tea bags to take on his holiday!)


----------



## DrunkJam

schumigirl said:


> Good luck with your paper due soon, you have done really well in such a short time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me!!! Not a fan......although I don`t like The Beatles, Rolling Stones (sorry Janet) and The Who......not my thing at all.......  I`ve been told I`m unusual though!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome DJ......
> 
> I have someone to talk to on the early mornings if you`re around.....usually I`m talking to myself......although you do have some of the best conversations with yourself!!
> 
> Hang around and join in......mac is our leader, she`ll be along to give you the official welcome.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been to school this morning to do my reading sessions, it was fun as always. But, why is there always one.......I need to turn this into a postcard and give it to someone.....competitiveness is such an ugly trait!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> It`s been cold and grey again today, although the sun is shining now.
> 
> Made shrimp lettuce wraps for lunch, should have been something warm I think, but they`re made now.....and no cook mini buffet for me and my mister tonight......will open a nice bottle of wine and then watch Trading Places I think.....
> 
> More present wrapping this afternoon, and hoping we get a few things delivered this afternoon and I can get them wrapped too and there`s a new set of Christmassy table decorations coming too....should have arrived on Wednesday.....they`ll be here. And a wine delivery too which is always welcome!!
> 
> Almost lunchtime and then a large pot of tea with some petticoat tails shortbread......lush!!!
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday.......


Ooh, your lunch sounds yummy - I am having left over Chinese food for mine - DS had a birthday this week, so...


----------



## macraven

i can keep a secret and not spill the beans your other half carries a tin
welcome to your new home!


DrunkJam said:


> Thank you! We are not far from Tenby, which is famously beautiful, so we are very lucky! Thank you for the good wishes.
> I am full of good intentions with regard to the elf, and have ideas and small gifts, but, apparently, absolutely no ability to remember to actually DO them!
> I am a real coffee person - DH only drinks tea, (don't tell anyone but he has a special little tin of tea bags to take on his holiday!)


----------



## DrunkJam

macraven said:


> i can keep a secret and not spill the beans your other half carries a tin
> welcome to your new home!


Thank you!


----------



## Robo56

Good Friday morning.

It is 22 hours and 50 minutes until Christmas.











schumigirl said:


> Thanksgiving sounded wonderful for you and your family Robbie, I`m glad it all went well and everyone had a lovely time. And yes, take them up on the offer of help for Christmas Eve...they`ll be delighted to do so I`m sure.....


Thank you Carole. We did enjoy all the family and good food. Yes, I’am going to take everyone up on the help for Christmas Eve. Looking forward to having more free time to enjoy visiting with everyone.



schumigirl said:


> Thanks for asking after me......


Your so welcome. You are missed when you are gone.




schumigirl said:


> Yes, not much left to wrap here, but I still have a fair amount to buy, so will start to think about wrapping them when I`m done.....but this is my favourite time of year, so I cherish every moment.


Sounds like you are staying caught up on your Christmas gift buying and wrapping too. It does make things less stressful during what is supposed to be a fun time of the year.



schumigirl said:


> Spent the morning baking and writing emails, so behind with some and making plans to see friends next month......goodness December has crept up.....November always seems to pass like a flash and it`s gone!


Sounds like a wonderful morning. It seems like time is passing so quickly. Christmas will be here before you know it.



macraven said:


> Robbie your pictures are always great
> 
> I got a kick out of the cat picture pawing at the window
> Yes, mine do that and the door never opens


Thank you Mac.



disneyseniors said:


> Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas if I don't make it back to this thread.


Wishing you a very Merry Christmas too disneyseniors.

 Welcome to the Sans family. Mac has made this a wonderful place for all of us to communicate and stay in the loop of all the latest news at Universal Orlando and everything else.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> The interview went well I think - I will in there for almost an hour and a half  It would be a great place to work!


Crossing fingers and toes that you get the job.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Then...of all things...there were a couple of earthquakes here   There were 5 different tremors of varying strength - with each not lasting long maybe 15-20 seconds each. The strongest one was 5.3. They were strong enough to have chandeliers/pendulum lights swinging and you could definitely feel it sitting on furniture. It was a very weird sensation.


Wow….are you on or near a fault line. That is scary.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I only have stocking stuffers done. It will be a light xmas with us paying for a good portion of the Florida trip for all the kids. It is great to have your shopping done already. We usually try to have it done for this weekend. That is the goal. Some years we do it...other years...not so much lol. I am hoping to finish this weekend when we visit the kids in the big city.


Sounds like the perfect gift. Going as a family and making memories in the sunshine state.



schumigirl said:


> We also watch The Nutcracker and several other classical concerts that show every year.


The Nutcracker is my favorite. I love to listen to the CD while I’am decorating for Christmas or making cookies. The ballet is my favorite. It just puts one in the Christmas spirit and it is a classic.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I have to say...that is a favorite in our house. We don't get to watch it every year. When our youngest ds was young, I would have to hide the dvd so that he couldn't watch it  He loved it that much.


There is a old train that runs for a bit down the Train tracks in French Lick Indiana. They turned it into the Polar Express during the Christmas season and it is sold out usually every year.




schumigirl said:


> Making Cioppini for dinner tonight, all the freshest of seafood in one dish, not the usual way I serve seafood, but quite fancied it for a change, so we`ll see how it turns out.


Sounds like a yummy meal.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's a very cold Thirsty Thursday here. It's that ugly nasty cold that burns your lungs when you take that first breath once you hit the cold air cold  But enough of that! I'm enjoying my morning tea with the heater on under my desk - so all is good


That is cold.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Very quiet night last night. I worked on the gd's quilt. It will be super cute when it's done. Lots of little cuts, pressing and stitching to get the desired pattern. It will be super cute when I'm done. Hopefully soon I'll have more progress and have the pieces sewn together to post a picture. I am hoping I can tie in some yellow as she picked to have a yellow wall in her room.



The quilt sounds beautiful. I look forward to seeing your picture when its finished.



Charade67 said:


> Speaking of fun, we are going to Gatlinburg, TN at Christmastime. We are going to see an Elvis tribute show on dh's birthday. Today I emailed the theater and asked if they did anything special for birthdays. I got an email back that said if I send them dh's name they will have one of the performers wish him a happy birthday. I hope he gets a birthday wish from "Elvis". I have not told dh about this.


Charade what a nice surprise for your hubby. I’am sure he will love it.



DrunkJam said:


> Still, we're all booked for RPR over Christmas, and we have never been to Universal, so... here I am.
> Today, it is the 2nd of December and I am already regretting my commitment to bringing the magic of the Elf (who does not stay on the bloody shelf) to life, since I absolutely cannot remember to make it do something for the morning before I go to bed, and I also forget to write back to my daughter AS the elf (she is dyslexic so, it is AWESOME that she likes to write to the elf, but, it's HARD to understand what she has said, and since I am hopeless, even harder to remember to write back in elfy handwriting!)
> I have very much enjoyed reading this thread, and love the friendliness in the community.



Good to have you joining the family Drunkjam. Christmas at Universal will be wonderful. Sounds like they have a lot of fun things going on for Christmas.

Happy belated birthday to your son.




Cold and overcast morning here. I need to get out and get some grocery shopping done today.

Might stop in to Home Goods and have a look around. They always have such nice Christmas items and displays. I don’t need anymore Christmas things, but it’s nice to have a look. Never know….LOL

I’am thinking of taking a day trip to Mall at Green Hills in Nashville or The Fashion Mall at Keystone in Indianapolis for a fun day of shopping. Going to see if the ladies in the family would like to do this. These are bigger Malls with more stores then our local Mall here. Would be a nice fun day trip.

Going to mail Christmas cards while I’am out today. We have already received a few cards already.

Need to get scootin.

Have a wonderful Friday everyone doing what ever makes you happy.


----------



## DrunkJam

Robo56 said:


> Good Friday morning.
> 
> It is 22 hours and 50 minutes until Christmas.
> View attachment 722682
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 722684
> 
> View attachment 722685
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Carole. We did enjoy all the family and good food. Yes, I’am going to take everyone up on the help for Christmas Eve. Looking forward to having more free time to enjoy visiting with everyone.
> 
> 
> Your so welcome. You are missed when you are gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are staying caught up on your Christmas gift buying and wrapping too. It does make things less stressful during what is supposed to be a fun time of the year.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a wonderful morning. It seems like time is passing so quickly. Christmas will be here before you know it.
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac.
> 
> 
> Wishing you a very Merry Christmas too disneyseniors.
> 
> Welcome to the Sans family. Mac has made this a wonderful place for all of us to communicate and stay in the loop of all the latest news at Universal Orlando and everything else.
> 
> 
> Crossing fingers and toes that you get the job.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow….are you on or near a fault line. That is scary.
> 
> 
> Sounds like the perfect gift. Going as a family and making memories in the sunshine state.
> 
> 
> The Nutcracker is my favorite. I love to listen to the CD while I’am decorating for Christmas or making cookies. The ballet is my favorite. It just puts one in the Christmas spirit and it is a classic.
> 
> 
> There is a old train that runs for a bit down the Train tracks in French Lick Indiana. They turned it into the Polar Express during the Christmas season and it is sold out usually every year.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a yummy meal.
> 
> 
> That is cold.
> 
> 
> 
> The quilt sounds beautiful. I look forward to seeing your picture when its finished.
> 
> 
> Charade what a nice surprise for your hubby. I’am sure he will love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to have you joining the family Drunkjam. Christmas at Universal will be wonderful. Sounds like they have a lot of fun things going on for Christmas.
> 
> Happy belated birthday to your son.
> 
> View attachment 722690
> 
> 
> Cold and overcast morning here. I need to get out and get some grocery shopping done today.
> 
> Might stop in to Home Goods and have a look around. They always have such nice Christmas items and displays. I don’t need anymore Christmas things, but it’s nice to have a look. Never know….LOL
> 
> I’am thinking of taking a day trip to Mall at Green Hills in Nashville or The Fashion Mall at Keystone in Indianapolis for a fun day of shopping. Going to see if the ladies in the family would like to do this. These are bigger Malls with more stores then our local Mall here. Would be a nice fun day trip.
> 
> Going to mail Christmas cards while I’am out today. We have already received a few cards already.
> 
> Need to get scootin.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday everyone doing what ever makes you happy.


Aww thank you! He was 16, so, it was a bit of a big deal - he is unique and celebrated by opening a savings account! 
You are all so organised for Christmas! I am pretty good, (I have minion pjs in Grinch wrapping paper for everyone to open on actual Christmas, cos we'll be away, and a bunch of things for our return, when we will celebrate New Year) but I have not written  much less mailed my cards! (except the international ones, I am not entirely hopeless!)


----------



## Lynne G

Robo, shopping in those larger malls sounds like a nice time.  Little one and I went to our big mall late yesterday afternoon, and it was pleasantly not crowded. Going to mall today, as BBW has its candle sale today.  We like having them lit this time of year. Could have ordered them late last night, but I want to see what they have in person.  

Hehe, older one off today, and little one is getting ready for her finals, so neither has stirred.  I may go out for some grocery shopping, as like to do it before the weekend,


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Friday morning.
> 
> It is 22 hours and 50 minutes until Christmas.
> View attachment 722682
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 722684
> 
> View attachment 722685
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Carole. We did enjoy all the family and good food. Yes, I’am going to take everyone up on the help for Christmas Eve. Looking forward to having more free time to enjoy visiting with everyone.
> 
> 
> Your so welcome. You are missed when you are gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are staying caught up on your Christmas gift buying and wrapping too. It does make things less stressful during what is supposed to be a fun time of the year.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a wonderful morning. It seems like time is passing so quickly. Christmas will be here before you know it.
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac.
> 
> 
> Wishing you a very Merry Christmas too disneyseniors.
> 
> Welcome to the Sans family. Mac has made this a wonderful place for all of us to communicate and stay in the loop of all the latest news at Universal Orlando and everything else.
> 
> 
> Crossing fingers and toes that you get the job.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow….are you on or near a fault line. That is scary.
> 
> 
> Sounds like the perfect gift. Going as a family and making memories in the sunshine state.
> 
> 
> The Nutcracker is my favorite. I love to listen to the CD while I’am decorating for Christmas or making cookies. The ballet is my favorite. It just puts one in the Christmas spirit and it is a classic.
> 
> 
> There is a old train that runs for a bit down the Train tracks in French Lick Indiana. They turned it into the Polar Express during the Christmas season and it is sold out usually every year.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a yummy meal.
> 
> 
> That is cold.
> 
> 
> 
> The quilt sounds beautiful. I look forward to seeing your picture when its finished.
> 
> 
> Charade what a nice surprise for your hubby. I’am sure he will love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to have you joining the family Drunkjam. Christmas at Universal will be wonderful. Sounds like they have a lot of fun things going on for Christmas.
> 
> Happy belated birthday to your son.
> 
> View attachment 722690
> 
> 
> Cold and overcast morning here. I need to get out and get some grocery shopping done today.
> 
> Might stop in to Home Goods and have a look around. They always have such nice Christmas items and displays. I don’t need anymore Christmas things, but it’s nice to have a look. Never know….LOL
> 
> I’am thinking of taking a day trip to Mall at Green Hills in Nashville or The Fashion Mall at Keystone in Indianapolis for a fun day of shopping. Going to see if the ladies in the family would like to do this. These are bigger Malls with more stores then our local Mall here. Would be a nice fun day trip.
> 
> Going to mail Christmas cards while I’am out today. We have already received a few cards already.
> 
> Need to get scootin.
> 
> Have a wonderful Friday everyone doing what ever makes you happy.



Thank you Robbie......

Hope you get some shopping done, I avoid "real" shopping this time of year, but I do love a wander round to see how the stores are all decorated, and if there`s a Christmas market.....I`m there!! Online is easier, but not as festive for sure....You can never have too many decorations and there`s always something new to find.......I`m such an easy target for new products!!! Have a lovely wander.......






Our sky looked like it was going to snow all day today, but it was just very low cloud, chilly but mild which is weird, not a breath of breeze last few days so that fog has just hung around the coastline. 

Not eating till later tonight, just a few things to stick in the oven for snacks, some bread to slice I baked earlier, and some shrimp to butterfly and serve with a little charcuterie board.....although it is bigger than I planned! We`ll nibble later.....

Bit of a lazy afternoon catching up with emails and marvelling how early it`s getting dark now.....I love it though, I`m a sucker for cosy winter nights!!


----------



## Charade67

Happy Friday! I just finished a math test, so that marks the end of week 6. Only 2 more weeks in the semester. Tomorrow I will start work on my paper. I am so tired of writing papers and essays. 



DrunkJam said:


> Hi everyone.
> I hope I can introduce myself and join in here?





DrunkJam said:


> Still, we're all booked for RPR over Christmas, and we have never been to Universal, so... here I am.


Welcome DJ! Christmas is a fun time to go to Universal and you picked great hotel. 



schumigirl said:


> Been to school this morning to do my reading sessions, it was fun as always. But, why is there always one.......I need to turn this into a postcard and give it to someone.....competitiveness is such an ugly trait!!


Wait....if I remember correctly you are reading to children? Someone is trying to get competitive over that?



Robo56 said:


> Might stop in to Home Goods and have a look around. They always have such nice Christmas items and displays. I don’t need anymore Christmas things, but it’s nice to have a look. Never know….LOL


We are getting a Home Goods in our little town soon. I don't think I've ever been to one. 



Lynne G said:


> and little one is getting ready for her finals,


B only has 2 finals this semester. She should be done by December 12. Is your daughter graduating this semester?



So no more schoolwork for me today.  I need to think about where to go for dinner before the concert tonight. We are going to Roanoke, so possibly Cuban. We don't have any Cuban restaurants in my town.


----------



## Realfoodfans

Hello All.  Dropping in from our caravan as thankfully our contractor arrived on Tuesday and the groundwork is well underway for the driveway and through into the garden for the caravan storage.

We have come to a farm site only 6 miles from home.  Fabulous views across the fields to the hills.  Having to get up extra early to drive home for the school run but now got the weekend clear to do lots of walks and catch up on some old style Christmas movies.  Amazed that today about a dozen others have arrived on site too.  We’ve all got Christmas lights on.

Hello DrunkJam from another Brit.  Hope your trip goes well.  My son and family have just returned from Orlando and youngest grandchild has now joined the rest of us in our love for the Mouse and all his friends!

Not going crazy on gifts here but I’m still way behind on shopping.  We are going down to Devon next weekend though and I have a few favourite shops there that will help.  Few parcels due to arrive too.  Standing by our postal workers fighting to protect the service and their futures.

Some of your temperatures are really dropping and though it’s been very mild here it’s due to chill down very quickly this week. I’m hoping for some frosty scenes across the fields.

Hope everyone has something good planned for this weekend.


----------



## DrunkJam

Realfoodfans said:


> Hello All.  Dropping in from our caravan as thankfully our contractor arrived on Tuesday and the groundwork is well underway for the driveway and through into the garden for the caravan storage.
> 
> We have come to a farm site only 6 miles from home.  Fabulous views across the fields to the hills.  Having to get up extra early to drive home for the school run but now got the weekend clear to do lots of walks and catch up on some old style Christmas movies.  Amazed that today about a dozen others have arrived on site too.  We’ve all got Christmas lights on.
> 
> Hello DrunkJam from another Brit.  Hope your trip goes well.  My son and family have just returned from Orlando and youngest grandchild has now joined the rest of us in our love for the Mouse and all his friends!
> 
> Not going crazy on gifts here but I’m still way behind on shopping.  We are going down to Devon next weekend though and I have a few favourite shops there that will help.  Few parcels due to arrive too.  Standing by our postal workers fighting to protect the service and their futures.
> 
> Some of your temperatures are really dropping and though it’s been very mild here it’s due to chill down very quickly this week. I’m hoping for some frosty scenes across the fields.
> 
> Hope everyone has something good planned for this weekend.


Hi! 
I hope all your works go well. (We're having the kitchen done in February's and I am excited and terrified at once)
I am a tiny bit sad that the 16yo has (for now) aged out of the mouse. Hence Universal (well, and DD loves minions so...) but, having researched I am actually excited to see some new things! They are both out at Scouts at the moment. 
Yes, it has got a lot chillier all of a sudden, I have had to light the fire the past couple of days! 
I find I get anxious about the post (mostly because I am waiting for stuff from Australia, and I hope it doesn't get lost in the backlog - but, I do believe in the right to strike and the importance of T&C and actual living wages etc.


----------



## macraven

Sounds like many are steps ahead being ready for christmas!

Someone remind me to buy my Christmas cards soon.

I only do 4 cards and keep forgetting to add them on my to do list


----------



## macraven

I noticed some chatter that sounds like it is crossing the gray area of politics 

Can’t have posts fall into the zone of political chat in the boards

You can feel free to talk about it by emails all you want but need to stay clear of it on the Dis


----------



## DrunkJam

macraven said:


> I noticed some chatter that sounds like it is crossing the gray area of politics
> 
> Can’t have posts fall into the zone of political chat in the boards
> 
> You can feel free to talk about it by emails all you want but need to stay clear of it on the Dis


oops. Sorry


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Happy Friday! I just finished a math test, so that marks the end of week 6. Only 2 more weeks in the semester. Tomorrow I will start work on my paper. I am so tired of writing papers and essays.
> 
> Wait....if I remember correctly you are reading to children? Someone is trying to get competitive over that?
> 
> So no more schoolwork for me today.  I need to think about where to go for dinner before the concert tonight. We are going to Roanoke, so possibly Cuban. We don't have any Cuban restaurants in my town.




How funny, that’s my idea of fun…..writing!

Not over the reading at school, that’s fun, but competitive with anything I seem to mention….getting tiresome, but at least others have noticed too…..it’s quite funny really For a grown woman.

I‘ve only been to one Cuban restaurant, 2 if you include Bongo’s in DTD which was dreadful back in 2007, but it was lovely, in Mount Dora.

Roanoke always sounds so lovely…….I hope it is. 




macraven said:


> Sounds like many are steps ahead being ready for christmas!
> 
> Someone remind me to buy my Christmas cards soon.
> 
> I only do 4 cards and keep forgetting to add them on my to do list



lol……I’ll remind you! I’ve been meaning to pick up gift tags for 4 weeks now, I just hope I remember who each gift is for!

Glad your weather is on the up soon…….can you send some sunshine over here and get rid of this darn sea fog! Please……





Think I have the dreaded bug that’s going around……after getting rid of the last one! Think Kyle shared it with me……kind of him, poor soul he was bad, Tom is making me a hot toddy of JD, hot lemonade, honey, a whole lemon squeezed into it and some pulped down ginger…….he’s a gem!

Then might head to bed……..need some sleep.


----------



## macraven

schumi 
Hope you feel better quickly
and you don’t end up on our sick list


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> schumi
> Hope you feel better quickly
> and you don’t end up on our sick list



Thanks Mac…….I have Dr Tom taking care of me…….

He made that toddy strong…..I’ll be out for the count…….


----------



## Lynne G

Hope you are feeling better tomorrow, Schumi.  Mummy dust well wishes sent across to pond to you.  

Well, apparently no one was hungry for dinner, including me.  Later lunch was later  enough, the donuts little one picked up from a local donut shop, went fine with my evening tea an hour ago. Donut dinner?  I guess.  

House is toasty, so may turn heat down a bit. I don’t mind throwing a cover over me, if feel a bit cool.  

To be chance of rain falling right at drawn tomorrow.  But a quick passing of rain, as predicted to not even be close to a half inch of rain to fall and end by lunchtime.  Then maybe even seeing some sun in the afternoon.  And yay, rainy low weather system is coming from the South, so warmest day in some time.  Seeing around 60 degrees tomorrow as the high.  And unlike the 23 degrees that greeted us this morning, won’t go below 40 this overnight.  

Have a most fantastic weekend.  

I need more tea.  Ahh, what a nice Friday night.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> schumi
> Hope you feel better quickly
> and you don’t end up on our sick list



Thanks mac.....off the sick list this morning, that hot toddy and a good nights sleep worked a treat. One of those 24 hour bugs I think. 






Beautiful Saturday morning here, although there are some spots of rain, but we have sunshine for the first time in a week!! That seafret/fog is quite disconcerting after a while, and I can look out the front of our house and see the sea for the first time too.  

Slept late, and enjoyed my husband making me a lovely breakfast of croissants, bacon and some sliced up fruit which was so gorgeous, and of course a large pot of tea.....nothing quite like that first pot of freshly brewed tea of the day. 

Then, did some housework, not much and now planning to park my backside in either the kitchen sofa`s or back tv room and watch some Christmas DVD`s with Tom, we have a dvd player in most rooms, so wherever we end up we can watch them......

Lunch will be Chicken Spring rolls I made a few weeks ago and froze them, and made some cream cheese stuffed small spicy peppers this morning with some store bought hoi sin sauce for dipping. Won`t eat too many of them though as breakfast was filling. Tonight is teriyaki/thai sweet chilli chicken with stir fry noodles for Tom and Plum/thai sweet chilli mix for me with added fresh ginger and pineapple for me......lush!! I had said if I didn`t feel good we`d just get takeout, but, I feel fine. 


















​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh here comes that yellow and dark green weather radar long blob of rain.  Heavy rain as it passes mid morning.  But hopefully it passes by me by the lunchtime  hour, as predicted as of now news this morning.  

And so, a relaxing Saturday is here.  Glad to hear Schumi is feeling good today, and has nice weather today.  Good sounding meals today too.  

For me, it’s that early breakfast time.  Decided pancakes.  Easy, and make however many from the mix I make.  Off to do that too, as hungry.  

So that super duper so happy Saturday to all.


----------



## macraven

Mr Mac is still sleeping….
cats woke me up at 7:30 

They wanted food

so I need a short nap soon


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Mr Mac is still sleeping….
> cats woke me up at 7:30
> 
> They wanted food
> 
> so I need a short nap soon



I love a nap mac......especially in the winter, something very cosy about it. 

Those cats......lol.......






It`s turned nasty here, a very cold easterly wind is blowing and been drizzling all day despite the sunshine. Bring back the fog!!! 

I went out to look at the outdoor Christmas lights our gardener very kindly put up for us this afternoon with Tom`s help, spent about 30 seconds admiring them, told him they were beautiful and went back in to him laughing saying I lasted longer than he thought I would! It`s been pitch black for almost an hour, so it`s always better to see them in the dark.

Made him a hot chocolate with rum to warm him up as his wife was coming to pick him up, so he could have alcohol. Then he just had the rum......lol.....don`t think his wife was too pleased...oh well. 

Rain is bouncing down now, so I`m glad they got the lights up before it started really heavy. 

Too early for dinner by a couple of hours, so we`ve cracked open a bottle of red.......and a little bowl of spicy bbq coated peanuts....love them!


----------



## macraven

Have no idea what to do for dinner
unless it is carry out from the Choo Choo for bbq


----------



## DrunkJam

macraven said:


> Have no idea what to do for dinner
> unless it is carry out from the Choo Choo for bbq


Ooh, we had hanger steak, mushrooms, spinach and baked potatoes (and a Christmassy mince pie for dessert)


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Have no idea what to do for dinner
> unless it is carry out from the Choo Choo for bbq



When I come visit you, we’re gonna have so much food from Choo Choo’s!!

Carry out is always a good idea………  





Enjoyed Trading Places tonight after our stir fries, they were nice, mine was laden with ginger which Tom hates, so separate stir fries for us. And a lovely bottle of red wine. 

Winter seems to have arrived tonight, it’s blustery, windy and raining, not a night to be out and one of those nights I’m glad we don‘t have a dog!!!

Been invited to a friends house for an earlyish brunch tomorrow, she always puts on a feast, so we’ll go for an hour and take a bottle of fizzy with us as she always has mimosas or plain bubbly for me and some others.

Not long till bedtime…….though I think Tom is developing what I had last night, he has a runny nose, but hasn’t stopped him drinking red wine! If he’s like this in the morning we’ll pass on the brunch, don’t want to share the germs!


----------



## Lynne G

It gets dark so fast.  Now we are deciding, burgers, this very local kinda Mexican food place, or I’m hoping to convince for bbq too. But no Choo Choo here, A very local Bandit one that supports the veterans.  Their brisket and mac and cheese are excellent, as well I really like their bbq sauce.  Eh, for now we are doing a Trader Joe and state store run.


----------



## keishashadow

Sorry to be MIA for a hot minute…



Now that I’m re-adjusted, glad to see most here are still vertical and getting into the holiday swing of things.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Sorry to be MIA for a hot minute…
> 
> View attachment 723024
> 
> Now that I’m re-adjusted, glad to see most here are still vertical and getting into the holiday swing of things.



lol…….love that meme!

Glad to see you back, youse have been missed.

Yes, I’m still awake….tea didn’t help much.




Blowing a hoolie outside tonight……winter has arrived as that wind is cold!


----------



## macraven

You are up late tonight!

Now that I just started to look at the sans, bet you are sawing logs now

Obviously, Saturday night many are asleep now


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, I was passed out before your post Mac.  Was up around 2 am for some reason.  Made a not very full kettle of tea, then decided to lay down again. But up that early hour now. Ah early bird I just have to be.    

Keisha, I’m sorry for all you’ve been through, and hope your son and all are doing well now. Hugs and good thoughts are floating fast across the state. I have a good ear, if you ever need one.   

Ah a Sunday is here.  Alarm set, and trash cans, overly full this time, will be rolled to the curb tonight.  Yep, another week of back to routine.  But that means, other than a return I have to do, and some grocery shopping, with a meet up with my sister, it will be a lazy enough Sunday for us.  And that is what a Sunday should be.  Well, a usual work day for older one.  

Thus, a hearty good morning from a happy homie in the weather department.  No snow in the 10 day forecast, and while more rain to come, but then the temps bump up those rainy days, into the 50’s.  A cooler damp day, with only rain?  Fine.  No freezing rain, even? Thankful.  And at least the in 10 day forecast, it shows no high temp lower than today.  

But ah, more weather news, for today.  While a cold front is setting up, we are still 10 degrees above freezing.  And yay, that see ya later rainy system is gone, and a woot, as means a full day of sun this Sunday.  And while the temp now will not really change throughout the day, we will be at freezing by 9 pm, and be in the 20’s overnight.  Ooh, will wake up this time tomorrow, and predicted to see 25 or 26 on the thermometer by this time Monday morning.  Glad no commuting to start the week day routine.  Hehe, and another short week for me.  

And so, may all have that most relaxing Sunday, today.  We are in December.  Woot!  Soon enough, Robo’s countdown will be in single digits.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> You are up late tonight!
> 
> Now that I just started to look at the sans, bet you are sawing logs now
> 
> Obviously, Saturday night many are asleep now



You`re right, I certainly was mac   ......hence the email early hours to you and Keisha......lol......took a while but I did get back to sleep, not sure about sawing logs, think I slept incredibly soundly though.






We did make our friends brunch this morning, even though the rain was bouncing down and it is freezing we made it out there. We all remembered the last brunch we had at her home, it was August and hot and we were all outside eating......not today!! I did try one of my friends sister`s vegan dishes, just to be polite......bleurgh!! She is an odd one, but hey ho...she thinks the same of me too so it`s fine!  

Certainly don`t need lunch! 

Was planning to make peppered chicken for dinner tonight, but we are full, so it might be grilled brie & turkey sandwiches.

It is still miserable and really cold outside, so once we came home, we have no plans to go back out anywhere today. Movies I think and wrap some presents that arrived late yesterday afternoon. It`s dark enough already for all the Christmas lights to be on around the house and outside ones too. It`s a real winter`s day.

Lazy Sunday for us......and time for a pot of tea with some home baking, there`s always room for a little home baking.......























Have a wonderful Sunday!!!​


----------



## Robo56

Good Sunday morning Sans family.

It is 20 days and 15 hours until Christmas.

















DrunkJam said:


> Aww thank you! He was 16, so, it was a bit of a big deal - he is unique and celebrated by opening a savings account!
> You are all so organised for Christmas! I am pretty good, (I have minion pjs in Grinch wrapping paper for everyone to open on actual Christmas, cos we'll be away, and a bunch of things for our return, when we will celebrate New Year) but I have not written much less mailed my cards! (except the international ones, I am not entirely hopeless!)


Nothing wrong with setting up a back account. Sounds like a great idea.

Sounds like you have Christmas things far more under control then you think you do.



schumigirl said:


> Hope you get some shopping done, I avoid "real" shopping this time of year, but I do love a wander round to see how the stores are all decorated, and if there`s a Christmas market.....I`m there!! Online is easier, but not as festive for sure....You can never have too many decorations and there`s always something new to find.......I`m such an easy target for new products!!! Have a lovely wander.......


Good to see you posting. 

Yes, I love to see the Christmas decorations in the stores. Some of the design folks do a wonderful job with the trees.



Charade67 said:


> We are getting a Home Goods in our little town soon. I don't think I've ever been to one.


You will love it. We have had the Home Goods store in Florida where we live and then one opened up here 2 years ago. Both stores are always busy. They carry really nice home design things. They carry really tasteful decorations for the all the holidays.



Charade67 said:


> So no more schoolwork for me today. I need to think about where to go for dinner before the concert tonight. We are going to Roanoke, so possibly Cuban. We don't have any Cuban restaurants in my town.


You are almost to the end of the semester hang in there.



schumigirl said:


> Think I have the dreaded bug that’s going around……after getting rid of the last one! Think Kyle shared it with me……kind of him, poor soul he was bad, Tom is making me a hot toddy of JD, hot lemonade, honey, a whole lemon squeezed into it and some pulped down ginger…….he’s a gem!
> 
> Then might head to bed……..need some sleep.


Sorry to hear you were sick. Those bugs do creep up and are so prevalent now. Glad to hear Dr. Tom made you a a nice a medicinal tonic. Sounds like a good one.



schumigirl said:


> off the sick list this morning, that hot toddy and a good nights sleep worked a treat. One of those 24 hour bugs I think.


Good to hear you are feeling better.



macraven said:


> Mr Mac is still sleeping….
> cats woke me up at 7:30
> 
> They wanted food
> 
> so I need a short nap soon


Naps are good.



schumigirl said:


> Made him a hot chocolate with rum to warm him up as his wife was coming to pick him up, so he could have alcohol. Then he just had the rum......lol.....don`t think his wife was too pleased...oh well.


A man needs a nice drink to warm his bones after a little work outdoors on a cold day. 



schumigirl said:


> Not long till bedtime…….though I think Tom is developing what I had last night, he has a runny nose, but hasn’t stopped him drinking red wine! If he’s like this in the morning we’ll pass on the brunch, don’t want to share the germs!


So nice of you to think of others. 



keishashadow said:


> Now that I’m re-adjusted, glad to see most here are still vertical and getting into the holiday swing of things.


Janet so good to see you post. The Sans family is returning to the fold.



schumigirl said:


> We did make our friends brunch this morning, even though the rain was bouncing down and it is freezing we made it out there. We all remembered the last brunch we had at her home, it was August and hot and we were all outside eating......not today!! I did try one of my friends sister`s vegan dishes, just to be polite......bleurgh!! She is an odd one, but hey ho...she thinks the same of me too so it`s fine!


LOL….If your face is as expressive as I think it is when you think something or taste something thats awful it would have been hilarious. 




schumigirl said:


> Lazy Sunday for us......and time for a pot of tea with some home baking, there`s always room for a little home baking.......



Sounds like a nice Sunday.  I like the fun Christmas memes.



Quiet morning here. It is 32 degrees now. Sun peeking a through a little. High today supposed to be 44. 

On my visit to Home Goods Friday morning I did find some items for Christmas. They do carry a nice selection of International products and nonperishable food items.

I picked up some Amoretti cookies and some Walkers shortbread cookies. They had a nice selection of British and Swiss chocolates. I always crumble the Amoretti cookies over fresh fruit. Did not buy any of the chocolates did not want to be tempted.

I found some cute Santa drying towels for the Kitchen. They have a nice unique toy selection too. I bought little J another gift. There was a interesting sea life puzzle for little ones I thought he would like. He loves puzzles.

I did get all the grocery shopping done. I went to 5 different places to get what I needed. The shelves are alright here, but certain items are just not being refilled as before. So one stop shopping is off the table and has been for awhile, but I don’t mind.  I like looking around anyway.

It was really windy and cold Friday along with some rain in the afternoon. I called my niece to see if she wanted to go to local Mall on Saturday to get out and let little J play since the weather was so bad Friday.

I picked them up yesterday morning and we went to the play area in the Mall and then had a look at Macy’s Christmas display and then Dillard‘s display.

The Macy’s here has really gone downhill in the Christmas display department compared to years past. They always had great trees and displays. 

Dillard‘s  was awesome. Little J and I went upstairs and had a wonderful time looking at all the beautiful trees and Christmas items while my niece was shopping at Bath and Body. They had a fantastic display of Grinch items. J knows all the Grinch characters.  He loved looking at them and telling me who they were. 

I think a Christmas time visit to Universal Orlando is on the list in the next couple of years. He would be over the moon.

They had a wonderful little Whoville and Grinch at our Church last year at  Christmas and the guy who played the Grinch was awesome. The Grinch got down on floor at little J’s level and he had a good look at the Grinch. He liked the Grinch, but he was not sure about touching this life sized big green furry Grinch in real life.



My niece walking with her little fella through Whoville.







The Grinch is back for Christmas at the church.  So we will see how little J likes him this year.



Grandson and his girlfriend are coming by for a visit in a little while need to get moving this morning.


Have a wonderful Sunday everyone doing whatever it is that makes you happy.


----------



## DrunkJam

Thank you, yes, opening a savings account is a fab idea (he already has a current account and a long term saver, but he wanted to get one for the portion of his wages he will save, because he can because he is 16! - He works in an ice cream shop in the spring and summer - since we live walking distance from the beach it's great, and he can do it whilst also getting his school exams done!)
The kids and their dad put the decorations up today so it MUST be nearly Christmas. 
You sound like you have had a busy time at the shops! I'm glad you got everything you wanted. We still don't go into many shops (DH has now THREE types of cancer  - the first one is a chronic blood cancer, so it predisposes him to getting others - so even though we are all as vaccinated as possible, we are all still very careful - but the third is new, and his dr said going on holiday for Christmas would be a great, fun thing to do before all the new treatment plans and prognosis making occur in January)
I love your Christmas Grinch pics, that's a fun thing for Church to do (I know DS ate his body weight in satsumas one year when he was small at our church, but they didn't have fun stuff!)


----------



## disneyseniors

Schumi:  You must be a real gourmet cook!  I am very impressed with your menues.

I confess that I don't really like to cook, and it seems I make the same old things over and over.  I am very lucky that Roger never complains and always likes what I cook.   We both like to eat out about 2 or 3 times a week, but we've decreased that to once a week due to the very increased prices at most restaurants. 

Tonight, Sunday, we are having take out from our local Green Mill Restaurant.  They have bonesless wings with sauce and a large 2 topping pizza special for $20.00.  It is really deliciuos, and that restaurant is one of our favorites.  They have slightly different items on their menu that are delicious.  I don't cook on Sundays during football season.  I watch the NFL games from morning to night and Roger knows meals are his to figure out, LOL.

It sounds like everyone is way ahead of me on Christmas shopping.  I took my Mother shopping last week and we got all of hers done.   I will start on mine soon.  Our family keeps growing it seems.   I have 2 grown kids, 6 grandchildren, and 2 great grands.   So I need to get started soon, LOL.  I love buying for the little ones.  One is 5 and the other is 5 months! 

I don't know about everyone else, but it is really difficult to buy for adults or grown grandkids now.  Everyone seems to buy what they want during the year.  I usually settle for gift certificates for everyone.   I remember when we waited all year for certain things we wanted and usually got them at Christmas.   I guess those days are gone now.  But we do have a large turnout for Christmas and play games and have a great time with way too many sweets and food.  Don't you love the Christmas Season? 

Hope Tom is better now?   No one here has that nasty flu, yet, so here's hoping


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Sunday morning Sans family.
> 
> It is 20 days and 15 hours until Christmas.
> View attachment 723087
> 
> View attachment 723088
> 
> 
> View attachment 723089
> 
> View attachment 723090
> 
> View attachment 723091
> 
> View attachment 723092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with setting up a back account. Sounds like a great idea.
> 
> Sounds like you have Christmas things far more under control then you think you do.
> 
> 
> Good to see you posting.
> 
> Yes, I love to see the Christmas decorations in the stores. Some of the design folks do a wonderful job with the trees.
> 
> 
> You will love it. We have had the Home Goods store in Florida where we live and then one opened up here 2 years ago. Both stores are always busy. They carry really nice home design things. They carry really tasteful decorations for the all the holidays.
> 
> 
> You are almost to the end of the semester hang in there.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you were sick. Those bugs do creep up and are so prevalent now. Glad to hear Dr. Tom made you a a nice a medicinal tonic. Sounds like a good one.
> 
> 
> Good to hear you are feeling better.
> 
> 
> Naps are good.
> 
> 
> A man needs a nice drink to warm his bones after a little work outdoors on a cold day.
> 
> 
> So nice of you to think of others.
> 
> 
> Janet so good to see you post. The Sans family is returning to the fold.
> 
> 
> LOL….If your face is as expressive as I think it is when you think something or taste something thats awful it would have been hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a nice Sunday.  I like the fun Christmas memes.
> 
> 
> 
> Quiet morning here. It is 32 degrees now. Sun peeking a through a little. High today supposed to be 44.
> 
> On my visit to Home Goods Friday morning I did find some items for Christmas. They do carry a nice selection of International products and nonperishable food items.
> 
> I picked up some Amoretti cookies and some Walkers shortbread cookies. They had a nice selection of British and Swiss chocolates. I always crumble the Amoretti cookies over fresh fruit. Did not buy any of the chocolates did not want to be tempted.
> 
> I found some cute Santa drying towels for the Kitchen. They have a nice unique toy selection too. I bought little J another gift. There was a interesting sea life puzzle for little ones I thought he would like. He loves puzzles.
> 
> I did get all the grocery shopping done. I went to 5 different places to get what I needed. The shelves are alright here, but certain items are just not being refilled as before. So one stop shopping is off the table and has been for awhile, but I don’t mind.  I like looking around anyway.
> 
> It was really windy and cold Friday along with some rain in the afternoon. I called my niece to see if she wanted to go to local Mall on Saturday to get out and let little J play since the weather was so bad Friday.
> 
> I picked them up yesterday morning and we went to the play area in the Mall and then had a look at Macy’s Christmas display and then Dillard‘s display.
> 
> The Macy’s here has really gone downhill in the Christmas display department compared to years past. They always had great trees and displays.
> 
> Dillard‘s  was awesome. Little J and I went upstairs and had a wonderful time looking at all the beautiful trees and Christmas items while my niece was shopping at Bath and Body. They had a fantastic display of Grinch items. J knows all the Grinch characters.  He loved looking at them and telling me who they were.
> 
> I think a Christmas time visit to Universal Orlando is on the list in the next couple of years. He would be over the moon.
> 
> They had a wonderful little Whoville and Grinch at our Church last year at  Christmas and the guy who played the Grinch was awesome. The Grinch got down on floor at little J’s level and he had a good look at the Grinch. He liked the Grinch, but he was not sure about touching this life sized big green furry Grinch in real life.
> 
> View attachment 723107
> 
> My niece walking with her little fella through Whoville.
> View attachment 723106
> 
> View attachment 723104
> 
> 
> View attachment 723105
> 
> The Grinch is back for Christmas at the church.  So we will see how little J likes him this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Grandson and his girlfriend are coming by for a visit in a little while need to get moving this morning.
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday everyone doing whatever it is that makes you happy.



Oh little J does have that side eye glance with the full size Grinch doesn`t he.....lol.....he is so cute!!

Er, yes, I have been told I have a very expressionful face and can`t really hide what I`m thinking......this meme is me to a tee....although the older I get the less tolerant I get for idiots.








​Tofu is not a food  and if any dish has the words "plant based" in the description.....I am most certainly out!!

Yes, we were trying to be so considerate and txt to say we wouldn`t be over, but she said everyone was getting over this bug....so we went.....usually I`d avoid folks like the plague and we have no vulnerable among that group of friends, except for the vegan hypocondriac of course.....lol.....she is so not my cup of tea!!!

Hope you have the best time with Grandson and his GF today.....spending time with family is the best!

And I owe you a big apology   ......remember the other day we spoke about Errol....and how much I disliked him.....seems I`m eating crow......look what I found when I brought down all our Christmas mugs and crockery.......














Seems we bought this one last December......lol.....I completely forgot!! Can`t really say I dislike the little guy now!!




DrunkJam said:


> Thank you, yes, opening a savings account is a fab idea (he already has a current account and a long term saver, but he wanted to get one for the portion of his wages he will save, because he can because he is 16! - He works in an ice cream shop in the spring and summer - since we live walking distance from the beach it's great, and he can do it whilst also getting his school exams done!)
> The kids and their dad put the decorations up today so it MUST be nearly Christmas.
> You sound like you have had a busy time at the shops! I'm glad you got everything you wanted. We still don't go into many shops (DH has now THREE types of cancer  - the first one is a chronic blood cancer, so it predisposes him to getting others - so even though we are all as vaccinated as possible, we are all still very careful - but the third is new, and his dr said going on holiday for Christmas would be a great, fun thing to do before all the new treatment plans and prognosis making occur in January)
> I love your Christmas Grinch pics, that's a fun thing for Church to do (I know DS ate his body weight in satsumas one year when he was small at our church, but they didn't have fun stuff!)



Always a good idea to educate our kids about money early as possible. As soon as our son was old enought he got credit cards and any bank accounts he could get, but I know that might not be for everyone, our son is incredibly responsible and has always paid everything off straight away before any accrued interest develops. But, we always knew he was financially minded from a very young age....gets that from his dad!!! I always say I know I`ll be looked after in my old age by him!

What a time you`ve had with your poor DH and his cancer, glad they approve his travel, it`ll do you all the power of good. I truly hope it`s an amazing trip.





disneyseniors said:


> Schumi:  You must be a real gourmet cook!  I am very impressed with your menues.
> 
> I confess that I don't really like to cook, and it seems I make the same old things over and over.  I am very lucky that Roger never complains and always likes what I cook.   We both like to eat out about 2 or 3 times a week, but we've decreased that to once a week due to the very increased prices at most restaurants.
> 
> Tonight, Sunday, we are having take out from our local Green Mill Restaurant.  They have bonesless wings with sauce and a large 2 topping pizza special for $20.00.  It is really deliciuos, and that restaurant is one of our favorites.  They have slightly different items on their menu that are delicious.  I don't cook on Sundays during football season.  I watch the NFL games from morning to night and Roger knows meals are his to figure out, LOL.
> 
> It sounds like everyone is way ahead of me on Christmas shopping.  I took my Mother shopping last week and we got all of hers done.   I will start on mine soon.  Our family keeps growing it seems.   I have 2 grown kids, 6 grandchildren, and 2 great grands.   So I need to get started soon, LOL.  I love buying for the little ones.  One is 5 and the other is 5 months!
> 
> I don't know about everyone else, but it is really difficult to buy for adults or grown grandkids now.  Everyone seems to buy what they want during the year.  I usually settle for gift certificates for everyone.   I remember when we waited all year for certain things we wanted and usually got them at Christmas.   I guess those days are gone now.  But we do have a large turnout for Christmas and play games and have a great time with way too many sweets and food.  Don't you love the Christmas Season?
> 
> Hope Tom is better now?   No one here has that nasty flu, yet, so here's hoping



 I`m not a gourmet cook, but I certainly enjoy it....I`m guilty of laughing out loud at some folks description of what they think is cooking!!! I`m fussy about what I serve and yes, I suppose it`s normally top notch......except for when I made a Croquembouche......that did not turn out well!!! I wish I`d taken a picture, but we didn`t.

Eating out is always nice, especially as a couple, very romantic......but I do like the sound of your wings and pizza......and you`re the NFL fan????? love it.....lol....we`re not sports fans in this house, except for F1 which again is not for everyone. Football (uk football) bores the bejessus out of us.....sooner this world cup is over the better, although the country is usually awash with England flags/banners/beers in supermarkets laden with England flags....not this time, one little shelf at the end of a row is all most of them have.....I`ve seen 3 cars with England flags on this time around.....no one cares about this world cup.

I do support the Steelers in honour of our Keishashadow......wouldn`t have a clue what`s going on in a game, but we cheer in the right places.......lol......

It is easier to buy for little ones, no doubt about it. I struggled with what to get my mum this year, thought about a million things, then she said she wanted a new phone.....ideal!!!

I adore Christmas!!! My friends named me Mrs Christmas many years ago.....it`s my favourite time of year and I absorb every part of it, love buying gifts and yes, I do enjoy opening presents too....Tom and Kyle love to see me open the gifts they get me.....your Christmas sounds very much like ours.....all about family. Yes, you can get what you want all year round, but opening a gift someone has taken time to choose for you, is always nice.

Tom is still not 100%, but much better thanks.......just tired I think.

Enjoy that takeout tonight!!!






Still not ready for any food, although have had some shortbread and tea, now onto wine as we decide what film to watch tonight.

We had hailstones for about half an hour this afternoon, way up North had snow.....seems awfully early, but it`s really not. It is so cold out there today, apparently some weather Troll from Norway is heading our way......weird way of saying a cold front is coming. Quelle Surprise.......it`s winter! One of my Godsons is living in London for a year and he planned to walk in Hyde Park today with his GF.....said it was too darn cold!!

I`m meant to live in warmer climes.

Might be Love Actually tonight......


----------



## disneyseniors

Carole:

I had to laugh at your description of football and soccer, LOL.   I don't understand anything about soccer either, but, because the USA was in it I tried.  I really tried to like it or to understand it, but no go.  It seems it's the game of choice for the rest of the world though.   
I know you are partial to the Steelers for Keishashadow, but now you need to support the Minnesota Vikings!!!   Don't worry, I won't hold you to it.  I don't even support them most of the time, LOL.   They usually manage to mess up a game most of the time, sigh.................   

I must confess I don't even know what a croquebouche is????  Oh well there's no hope for me.   I ignore cooking all day and then when supper time comes, It's like what do I fix now for supper???  I do try though.  I am fascinated to hear you describe your meals.  They sound wonderful.   If I were rich I would have a cook, I think, LOL.  

At least you found something to buy your Mom.   Mine is 95 and has everything!   It's really difficult to figure something out for her.  I love Christmas too - to me it's fun games, laughs, good food and treats, and of course gifts!  

It is cold here too with about 4 inches of snow on the ground.  That amount will build all winter and won't go away til Spring in April or May.  If I can figure out how to send pictures I will send some winter pics.  I know you really want to see More Snow!!!

Hope Tom is better now, and take care,

ruth


----------



## schumigirl

disneyseniors said:


> Carole:
> 
> I had to laugh at your description of football and soccer, LOL.   I don't understand anything about soccer either, but, because the USA was in it I tried.  I really tried to like it or to understand it, but no go.  It seems it's the game of choice for the rest of the world though.
> I know you are partial to the Steelers for Keishashadow, but now you need to support the Minnesota Vikings!!!   Don't worry, I won't hold you to it.  I don't even support them most of the time, LOL.   They usually manage to mess up a game most of the time, sigh.................
> 
> I must confess I don't even know what a croquebouche is????  Oh well there's no hope for me.   I ignore cooking all day and then when supper time comes, It's like what do I fix now for supper???  I do try though.  I am fascinated to hear you describe your meals.  They sound wonderful.   If I were rich I would have a cook, I think, LOL.
> 
> At least you found something to buy your Mom.   Mine is 95 and has everything!   It's really difficult to figure something out for her.  I love Christmas too - to me it's fun games, laughs, good food and treats, and of course gifts!
> 
> It is cold here too with about 4 inches of snow on the ground.  That amount will build all winter and won't go away til Spring in April or May.  If I can figure out how to send pictures I will send some winter pics.  I know you really want to see More Snow!!!
> 
> Hope Tom is better now, and take care,
> 
> ruth



Minnesota Vikings it is then Ruth.....although if you play the Steelers......I`ll be out that day!!! 

Croquembouche is a cream puff tower, pastry is choux pastry which is easy enough, but takes time. Building it is the key......I think mine was just too heavy and it sank......it sank like the Titanic......lol.....this is a bog standard pic off of Google..




​It is beautiful though, and one of my friends kids, when she got married, she had one of these at every table for an dessert option, it was so impressive, and delicious. 

I do love cooking, it`s fun and I enjoy it and I think it`s always half decent.....but I agree, if I were a trillionaire, I`d have a chef....I`d have 5 chefs!! But, I`d probably still cook for fun....just have someone to clear up after me......that`s the life!!

Oh I do love a good snow picture, only when it`s picturesque though.....it`s not the same when you see an industrial looking area covered in snow, just not the same......so send away!!! Would love to see them. 

Yes, mums that age do tend to have everything.....glad you live so close to her, that must be lovely.

Tom is better thanks Ruth, he`s asked for a glass of Cabernet, so he must be better, always a good sign. 

Have a great Sunday......


----------



## DrunkJam

schumigirl said:


> Oh little J does have that side eye glance with the full size Grinch doesn`t he.....lol.....he is so cute!!
> 
> Er, yes, I have been told I have a very expressionful face and can`t really hide what I`m thinking......this meme is me to a tee....although the older I get the less tolerant I get for idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Tofu is not a food  and if any dish has the words "plant based" in the description.....I am most certainly out!!
> 
> Yes, we were trying to be so considerate and txt to say we wouldn`t be over, but she said everyone was getting over this bug....so we went.....usually I`d avoid folks like the plague and we have no vulnerable among that group of friends, except for the vegan hypocondriac of course.....lol.....she is so not my cup of tea!!!
> 
> Hope you have the best time with Grandson and his GF today.....spending time with family is the best!
> 
> And I owe you a big apology   ......remember the other day we spoke about Errol....and how much I disliked him.....seems I`m eating crow......look what I found when I brought down all our Christmas mugs and crockery.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems we bought this one last December......lol.....I completely forgot!! Can`t really say I dislike the little guy now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always a good idea to educate our kids about money early as possible. As soon as our son was old enought he got credit cards and any bank accounts he could get, but I know that might not be for everyone, our son is incredibly responsible and has always paid everything off straight away before any accrued interest develops. But, we always knew he was financially minded from a very young age....gets that from his dad!!! I always say I know I`ll be looked after in my old age by him!
> 
> What a time you`ve had with your poor DH and his cancer, glad they approve his travel, it`ll do you all the power of good. I truly hope it`s an amazing trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I`m not a gourmet cook, but I certainly enjoy it....I`m guilty of laughing out loud at some folks description of what they think is cooking!!! I`m fussy about what I serve and yes, I suppose it`s normally top notch......except for when I made a Croquembouche......that did not turn out well!!! I wish I`d taken a picture, but we didn`t.
> 
> Eating out is always nice, especially as a couple, very romantic......but I do like the sound of your wings and pizza......and you`re the NFL fan????? love it.....lol....we`re not sports fans in this house, except for F1 which again is not for everyone. Football (uk football) bores the bejessus out of us.....sooner this world cup is over the better, although the country is usually awash with England flags/banners/beers in supermarkets laden with England flags....not this time, one little shelf at the end of a row is all most of them have.....I`ve seen 3 cars with England flags on this time around.....no one cares about this world cup.
> 
> I do support the Steelers in honour of our Keishashadow......wouldn`t have a clue what`s going on in a game, but we cheer in the right places.......lol......
> 
> It is easier to buy for little ones, no doubt about it. I struggled with what to get my mum this year, thought about a million things, then she said she wanted a new phone.....ideal!!!
> 
> I adore Christmas!!! My friends named me Mrs Christmas many years ago.....it`s my favourite time of year and I absorb every part of it, love buying gifts and yes, I do enjoy opening presents too....Tom and Kyle love to see me open the gifts they get me.....your Christmas sounds very much like ours.....all about family. Yes, you can get what you want all year round, but opening a gift someone has taken time to choose for you, is always nice.
> 
> Tom is still not 100%, but much better thanks.......just tired I think.
> 
> Enjoy that takeout tonight!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not ready for any food, although have had some shortbread and tea, now onto wine as we decide what film to watch tonight.
> 
> We had hailstones for about half an hour this afternoon, way up North had snow.....seems awfully early, but it`s really not. It is so cold out there today, apparently some weather Troll from Norway is heading our way......weird way of saying a cold front is coming. Quelle Surprise.......it`s winter! One of my Godsons is living in London for a year and he planned to walk in Hyde Park today with his GF.....said it was too darn cold!!
> 
> I`m meant to live in warmer climes.
> 
> Might be Love Actually tonight......


Thank you. I am somewhat trepidatious taking everyone so far, but we *love* Florida, and got married in WDW and we are all insured to the max. So we should be OK. I just have to remember not to lose my mind trying to get DH to hear me or process anything more than basic chatter (LOL - this is why I have already booked meals so I can just tell them times etc, and club level will help if sleep eludes or rest is needed - DS is autistic, and DD has diagnosed anxiety, so, we're going to be taking it easy and just seeing what we see and doing what we do - not too many must do things etc. 
Croquembouche is ambitious! I can managed profiteroles but I am pretty sure if I tried building them I'd come a cropper! I shall e baking gingerbread cookies with DD on Wednesday after school so she can take a bunch of them in for the cake stall at her school fete!


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh what a sight to see.  A B2 Spirit flew over our house this mid afternoon. With a clear sky, and was not that high in the sky, so we got a good look at it as it flew by. Will be replaced soon enough, but I had never seen one in the sky before.  Hehe, older one said look first and said the kind of plane it was.  Well cannot mistake that black looking plane. Fabulous and loud enough, made all of us look.

Ah a true Sunday night here.  Pizza for a late dinner was the request, so Snap and quick pick up.  All gone now.  Trash at curb, and alarm set.  All relaxing as week day routine tomorrow means an earlier bedtime.  And the temp has been falling.  At 35 degrees now, and to be at just below freezing by 10 pm tonight.  Yeah, cool night.  Wake up temp should be 27 degrees. Good night for a good night’s sleep.

Hope all have that most restful of sleeps tonight.  And yay for Robo’s countdown and fun with little J, and shopping.


----------



## macraven

I am adjusting to the Walking Dead series is now over, it was the one tv series I was hooked on


----------



## Charade67

Good evening everyone. I completely threw out my weekend study plans. I didn't do any schoolwork at all this weekend. Thankfully my paper isn't due until a week from Monday. I decided to finish up my Christmas shopping and do some much needed house cleaning. I am still waiting on an Amazon delivery for part of dh's birthday present, but I think I have everything else. Thankfully I only have a few people to shop for.



DrunkJam said:


> (We're having the kitchen done in February's and I am excited and terrified at once)
> I am a tiny bit sad that the 16yo has (for now) aged out of the mouse


We did a kitchen renovation last year. A little inconvenient, but so worth it. 
I count myself lucky that my child hasn't aged out of the mouse.  She's 22 and I don't think she will ever get tired of Disney.



macraven said:


> Someone remind me to buy my Christmas cards soon.


Buy some Christmas cards.  We haven't sent any in years. 



schumigirl said:


> Roanoke always sounds so lovely…….I hope it is.


It's oaky, but nothing super special. It has the advantage of being a bigger city than where I live, so more restaurants, shops, entertainment venues, etc.



Lynne G said:


> Ooh here comes that yellow and dark green weather radar long blob of rain. H


I think we are supposed to get rain most of this week. Yuck.



Robo56 said:


> Nothing wrong with setting up a back account. Sounds like a great idea.


I opened a checking account for B when she was in high school. So far she has been very careful about spending money. I hope that continues when she starts to earn more of it. 



Robo56 said:


> I think a Christmas time visit to Universal Orlando is on the list in the next couple of years. He would be over the moon.


That will be a great time to go. I want to plan another family trip, but have no idea when that will be. 



DrunkJam said:


> DH has now THREE types of cancer -


Oh my goodness, that is a lot to bear. I hope you have a wonderful family vacation and he does well with his treatments. 



disneyseniors said:


> I confess that I don't really like to cook, and it seems I make the same old things over and over.


This sounds like my life. We eat out way too much.



disneyseniors said:


> I don't know about everyone else, but it is really difficult to buy for adults or grown grandkids now.


My daughter has asked for books and gift cards this year.  I kind of miss shopping for toys, but have to admit, gift cards are so much easier. 



schumigirl said:


> Croquembouche is a cream puff tower



Sounds good.



It's almost 9:00. I have completely given up on getting any more work done today. Just 2 more weeks left in the semester and then I have a month break.


----------



## macraven

Charade 
enjoy your freedom of no school work for now

Two weeks from now, break time will be over


----------



## schumigirl

DrunkJam said:


> Thank you. I am somewhat trepidatious taking everyone so far, but we *love* Florida, and got married in WDW and we are all insured to the max. So we should be OK. I just have to remember not to lose my mind trying to get DH to hear me or process anything more than basic chatter (LOL - this is why I have already booked meals so I can just tell them times etc, and club level will help if sleep eludes or rest is needed - DS is autistic, and DD has diagnosed anxiety, so, we're going to be taking it easy and just seeing what we see and doing what we do - not too many must do things etc.
> Croquembouche is ambitious! I can managed profiteroles but I am pretty sure if I tried building them I'd come a cropper! I shall e baking gingerbread cookies with DD on Wednesday after school so she can take a bunch of them in for the cake stall at her school fete!




You`re in the right place, there are many of us here who love Florida. 

I hear you, good travel insurance is as essential as breathing for folks who don`t have extra health issues, but with your husbands needs, goodness yes!! Sounds like a much needed trip that will do you all the world of good.

I think my profiteroles were just too heavy that time and so were the fillings and sauce.......it crumbled like a detonator had gone off underneath it!!! It`s a lot easier than folks think it is though, but looks impressive.




macraven said:


> I am adjusting to the Walking Dead series is now over, it was the one tv series I was hooked on




Are there going to be spin off shows from it and did they resolve it with a decent ending or was it open ended?? I like shows to finish with all the stories tied up properly. 

There is a mourning process when epic shows like that finish...... 





Charade67 said:


> Good evening everyone. I completely threw out my weekend study plans. I didn't do any schoolwork at all this weekend. Thankfully my paper isn't due until a week from Monday. I decided to finish up my Christmas shopping and do some much needed house cleaning. I am still waiting on an Amazon delivery for part of dh's birthday present, but I think I have everything else. Thankfully I only have a few people to shop for.
> 
> 
> We did a kitchen renovation last year. A little inconvenient, but so worth it.
> I count myself lucky that my child hasn't aged out of the mouse.  She's 22 and I don't think she will ever get tired of Disney.
> 
> 
> Buy some Christmas cards.  We haven't sent any in years.
> 
> 
> It's oaky, but nothing super special. It has the advantage of being a bigger city than where I live, so more restaurants, shops, entertainment venues, etc.
> 
> 
> I think we are supposed to get rain most of this week. Yuck.
> 
> 
> I opened a checking account for B when she was in high school. So far she has been very careful about spending money. I hope that continues when she starts to earn more of it.
> 
> 
> That will be a great time to go. I want to plan another family trip, but have no idea when that will be.
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, that is a lot to bear. I hope you have a wonderful family vacation and he does well with his treatments.
> 
> 
> This sounds like my life. We eat out way too much.
> 
> 
> My daughter has asked for books and gift cards this year.  I kind of miss shopping for toys, but have to admit, gift cards are so much easier.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good.
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost 9:00. I have completely given up on getting any more work done today. Just 2 more weeks left in the semester and then I have a month break.



Yes, eating out is a downfall of ours, but so much fun whether it`s just the two of us or with others in a group. Not good for any dieting, but wouldn`t give it up. 

A month break will be lovely for you I`m sure. 







Troll of Trondheim is the weather system heading our way, although I think in our case it`s already here!! This morning the rain is bouncing down and it just feels like it`s going to be a miserable day. So, no plans to go out at all, if it`s as dark as it was all day yesterday, it`ll be another day with all the christmas lights on around the house, they do brighten up a dull day for sure. 

This afternoon I`m going to write all my Christmas cards, tomorrow I need to get the cousins cards for America sent off, usually they go earlier, but they`ll still make it in time. Some of the groups of friends we have decided a couple of years ago to not give personal cards to each other instead make a donation to a local hospice, well, we still all make those donations, but we`re back to doing "special friends" cards to each other. We do all like cards. I think I have all my friend`s gifts sorted too, that takes up more time than family gifts! 

Tom still has a bit of a bug, so he`ll sleep much later today, will do him the world of good and it really is too miserable a day to go out anywhere, we have hailstones again right now and now, almost 8ish it`s still quite dark. Cosy kitchen day ahead I think for me. 

Will do the chicken in peppercorn sauce for dinner tonight, no idea what I`ll do with it, maybe little mini roast potatoes with carrots and cauliflower. Lunch I think will be grilled sandwiches, don`t want a cold lunch today. I do have a huge butternut squash and sweet potatoes so might make some soup with those and add in a load of other stuff too....sweet peppers, garlic, leeks and some spice, then blend it all down, it is gorgeous and very winter warming for days that are ahead for us this week. One of the few soups I will eat to be honest, not really a soup fan, but that home made flavour is hard to beat.

























Have a happy Monday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ah yes, a Monday here.  

Good morning Schumi.  Hope that rain goes away soon.  And hope Tom is feeling better today.  Mummy dust well wishes sent to him.  

Below freezing and traffic news said some icy conditions.  Guess wherever was wet yesterday, is now icy.  Glad to not be on the road this morning.  And a mostly cloudy day, as we too get rain tomorrow, saying even some may be seen into Wednesday.  Ugh.  But yay, as coming from that SW, so rainy days in the 50’s temp highs.  So camel, lightweight rain jacket maybe.  

Up and back to that week day routine.  Which means tea has been sipped for some time already.  

Most Marvelously had Monday all.  

First week of December.  Yay!


----------



## DrunkJam

schumigirl said:


> You`re in the right place, there are many of us here who love Florida.
> 
> I hear you, good travel insurance is as essential as breathing for folks who don`t have extra health issues, but with your husbands needs, goodness yes!! Sounds like a much needed trip that will do you all the world of good.
> 
> I think my profiteroles were just too heavy that time and so were the fillings and sauce.......it crumbled like a detonator had gone off underneath it!!! It`s a lot easier than folks think it is though, but looks impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there going to be spin off shows from it and did they resolve it with a decent ending or was it open ended?? I like shows to finish with all the stories tied up properly.
> 
> There is a mourning process when epic shows like that finish......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, eating out is a downfall of ours, but so much fun whether it`s just the two of us or with others in a group. Not good for any dieting, but wouldn`t give it up.
> 
> A month break will be lovely for you I`m sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Troll of Trondheim is the weather system heading our way, although I think in our case it`s already here!! This morning the rain is bouncing down and it just feels like it`s going to be a miserable day. So, no plans to go out at all, if it`s as dark as it was all day yesterday, it`ll be another day with all the christmas lights on around the house, they do brighten up a dull day for sure.
> 
> This afternoon I`m going to write all my Christmas cards, tomorrow I need to get the cousins cards for America sent off, usually they go earlier, but they`ll still make it in time. Some of the groups of friends we have decided a couple of years ago to not give personal cards to each other instead make a donation to a local hospice, well, we still all make those donations, but we`re back to doing "special friends" cards to each other. We do all like cards. I think I have all my friend`s gifts sorted too, that takes up more time than family gifts!
> 
> Tom still has a bit of a bug, so he`ll sleep much later today, will do him the world of good and it really is too miserable a day to go out anywhere, we have hailstones again right now and now, almost 8ish it`s still quite dark. Cosy kitchen day ahead I think for me.
> 
> Will do the chicken in peppercorn sauce for dinner tonight, no idea what I`ll do with it, maybe little mini roast potatoes with carrots and cauliflower. Lunch I think will be grilled sandwiches, don`t want a cold lunch today. I do have a huge butternut squash and sweet potatoes so might make some soup with those and add in a load of other stuff too....sweet peppers, garlic, leeks and some spice, then blend it all down, it is gorgeous and very winter warming for days that are ahead for us this week. One of the few soups I will eat to be honest, not really a soup fan, but that home made flavour is hard to beat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a happy Monday ​


I am back from working my first full day in 17 YEARS. And it was blinking freezing! 
I made chicken stock yesterday and am busily turning it into chicken noodle soup for tea, with fresh rolls from our favourite local bakers. 
Few days off for fetes and jumper days and baking and such, and then back at it on Friday.
I need to write some Christmas Cards too.
Hoping everyone is doing well today.


----------



## schumigirl

DrunkJam said:


> I am back from working my first full day in 17 YEARS. And it was blinking freezing!
> I made chicken stock yesterday and am busily turning it into chicken noodle soup for tea, with fresh rolls from our favourite local bakers.
> Few days off for fetes and jumper days and baking and such, and then back at it on Friday.
> I need to write some Christmas Cards too.
> Hoping everyone is doing well today.



Home made chicken noodle is one of the other soups I`ll happily eat....got to be fresh stock though, makes such a difference making your own stock doesn`t it! 

It`s a popular Saturday lunch dish for us, I think it stems from me, my mum used to serve it then too. I`m having to head out to see a friend soon, I`m going to be wrapped up like a Christmas tree.....it is nasty out there! Her home is always even warmer than mine, so I`ll soon warm up. Heated seats in car will be in use too......Tom keeps saying how will I cope when the real winter hits.......lol......true, but that`s what central heating is for!! 

Will have dinner when I get back in........shouldn`t be too long, will have a cuppa with her too. 

Hope you enjoyed your first day back at work.....


----------



## disneyseniors

schumigirl said:


> You`re in the right place, there are many of us here who love Florida.
> 
> I hear you, good travel insurance is as essential as breathing for folks who don`t have extra health issues, but with your husbands needs, goodness yes!! Sounds like a much needed trip that will do you all the world of good.
> 
> I think my profiteroles were just too heavy that time and so were the fillings and sauce.......it crumbled like a detonator had gone off underneath it!!! It`s a lot easier than folks think it is though, but looks impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there going to be spin off shows from it and did they resolve it with a decent ending or was it open ended?? I like shows to finish with all the stories tied up properly.
> 
> There is a mourning process when epic shows like that finish......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, eating out is a downfall of ours, but so much fun whether it`s just the two of us or with others in a group. Not good for any dieting, but wouldn`t give it up.
> 
> A month break will be lovely for you I`m sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Troll of Trondheim is the weather system heading our way, although I think in our case it`s already here!! This morning the rain is bouncing down and it just feels like it`s going to be a miserable day. So, no plans to go out at all, if it`s as dark as it was all day yesterday, it`ll be another day with all the christmas lights on around the house, they do brighten up a dull day for sure.
> 
> This afternoon I`m going to write all my Christmas cards, tomorrow I need to get the cousins cards for America sent off, usually they go earlier, but they`ll still make it in time. Some of the groups of friends we have decided a couple of years ago to not give personal cards to each other instead make a donation to a local hospice, well, we still all make those donations, but we`re back to doing "special friends" cards to each other. We do all like cards. I think I have all my friend`s gifts sorted too, that takes up more time than family gifts!
> 
> Tom still has a bit of a bug, so he`ll sleep much later today, will do him the world of good and it really is too miserable a day to go out anywhere, we have hailstones again right now and now, almost 8ish it`s still quite dark. Cosy kitchen day ahead I think for me.
> 
> Will do the chicken in peppercorn sauce for dinner tonight, no idea what I`ll do with it, maybe little mini roast potatoes with carrots and cauliflower. Lunch I think will be grilled sandwiches, don`t want a cold lunch today. I do have a huge butternut squash and sweet potatoes so might make some soup with those and add in a load of other stuff too....sweet peppers, garlic, leeks and some spice, then blend it all down, it is gorgeous and very winter warming for days that are ahead for us this week. One of the few soups I will eat to be honest, not really a soup fan, but that home made flavour is hard to beat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a happy Monday ​


Wow, your food menu sounds delicious!  
I would gladly do the clean up for you if I lived over there, LOL.
When I was a teenager, that was my roll in the house.  Mom and Dad cooked (and very well), and I was just happy to eat the food and to clean up the mess.  Some things never change


----------



## macraven

schumigirl said:


> Are there going to be spin off shows from it and did they resolve it with a decent ending or was it open ended?? I like shows to finish with all the stories tied up properly.
> 
> There is a mourning process when epic shows like that finish......


12 years of WD has finally bit the dust

A few spins offs will start but it’s a wait and see if they will be successful


----------



## macraven

Lucky for the homies that had good cooks in your house!
My dad could make three different things for dinner and my mom was very good making desserts.
pancakes, eggs and goulash all as a separate meal

I was all thumbs when I had to cook meals but none of my kids starved
Over the years I learned to do okay in the kitchen.

My boys never complained.
They ate whatever I made for them
Some days I felt like a short order cook as one did not handle onions well and another did not like pasta


----------



## keishashadow

Sign me up!  I miss having kitties about the house.  makes it more difficult to have people mind the pets tho when we travel.   Good thing I can get my fix with jr’s two rascals.

thanks Lynne.  today was a very good day, all around here.  Needed it To say the least 

still waiting for all his specialists to chime in as to their opinions.  Good thing he’s not paying by the hour there lol. 

Robbie that looked like a great shopping day with the ‘lil. Was sad to see they didn’t bring back the choo-choo train in our local mall this year.  Macy’s made next to no effort with decorations either here.



macraven said:


> I am adjusting to the Walking Dead series is now over, it was the one tv series I was hooked on


 I’ve caught myself multiple times on Sunday, thinking “oh, WD is on tonight”.  Sigh. Will say that I’ve watched all the spinoffs, appreciated them all in different ways.  

carole & co has had the sickies hanging on so long, they could probably do a fine zombie shuffle.  Get well soon there.


macraven said:


> 12 years of WD has finally but the dust
> 
> A few spins offs will start but it’s a wait and see if they will be successful


Can’t go wrong with a or  in my book.  

Looks like your area is going to get hit with heavy rain.  Might need a  to go vote tomorrow.

RE:  WDW weddings, how absolutely cool!   We saw quite a few of the smaller ones over the years in the little outdoor pavilion when staying @ BWV.  Beautiful just before sunset when light was just right for pictures.  Was told that the appearance of the resident gator in the lake was considered quite a good luck omen.  Surprised they didn’t tack on extra charge for that lol

I forgot to put out anything for dinner.  Lost an hour or two today somewhere along the way.  Thinking on slicing down some cold leftover chicken, frying some bacon and calling it a club Sammie Of sorts.   Alternate menu, tossed salad with same bird in it.


----------



## Lynne G

Keisha and all are still kicking.  Glad to hear a good day today.  Was thinking of what I wanted for dinner, as it neared the 7 pm hour. Finally said beef burgers, but got deer in headlights looks. And so, with it chilly outside, ended up with making chicken noodle soup, with penne pasta (what I had in the pantry), salad and yep, from the rest of the leftover grilled chicken breasts, made chicken salad sandwiches, complete with some pieces of celery mixed in the chicken salad, and lettuce and tomatoes too.  I’m full. 

Tea this evening, as it certainly felt like a Monday.  Rain predicted to start around lunchtime tomorrow, so I guess may or may not do a lunchtime walk tomorrow.  Today’s was cool feeling.  At least with that from the South rain system coming, we are not to go below freezing tonight.  But flirting with it already, as at freezing now. Though saying will be just above freezing in the wee hour I get up at.  That’s fine. And wee, 56 the high tomorrow.  Yay. Over 10 degrees higher than the high temp today.  

Good night all.


----------



## macraven

Lynne, it’s  only 8:30 and you are going to bed now?


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Lynne, it’s  only 8:30 and you are going to bed now?


I felt like going to bed at 8:30, but here I am at almost 11:00 reading about the CMS-1500 billing form. 
I can hardly contain the excitement.


----------



## macraven

Charade… at least your evening is more exciting than mine is
so far


----------



## schumigirl

disneyseniors said:


> Wow, your food menu sounds delicious!
> I would gladly do the clean up for you if I lived over there, LOL.
> When I was a teenager, that was my roll in the house.  Mom and Dad cooked (and very well), and I was just happy to eat the food and to clean up the mess.  Some things never change



lol.....you sound like my mum. That lady was born to be a housekeeper....we could see her in something like Downton Abbey, she loves cleaning and even at 87, one of my brothers went in and there she was up a small ladder cleaning the tops of her drape rail!!! 

I love cooking and I do laugh at what some folks pass as dinner at times, nope, not for me. But, you`re hired then....if I become a trillionaire.....lol......




macraven said:


> 12 years of WD has finally bit the dust
> 
> A few spins offs will start but it’s a wait and see if they will be successful



It`s a funny thing, some spin offs work, but others you wish they had left well alone. 




macraven said:


> Lucky for the homies that had good cooks in your house!
> My dad could make three different things for dinner and my mom was very good making desserts.
> *pancakes, eggs and goulash *all as a separate meal
> 
> I was all thumbs when I had to cook meals but none of my kids starved
> Over the years I learned to do okay in the kitchen.
> 
> My boys never complained.
> They ate whatever I made for them
> Some days I felt like a short order cook as one did not handle onions well and another did not like pasta




lol......some folks would serve that altogether and think folks would be impressed with their supposed culinary skills!!!!! 

Oh I haven`t made a Beef Goulash for a long time.......hmmm.





keishashadow said:


> View attachment 723342
> Sign me up!  I miss having kitties about the house.  makes it more difficult to have people mind the pets tho when we travel.   Good thing I can get my fix with jr’s two rascals.
> 
> still waiting for all his specialists to chime in as to their opinions.  Good thing he’s not paying by the hour there lol.
> 
> Robbie that looked like a great shopping day with the ‘lil. Was sad to see they didn’t bring back the choo-choo train in our local mall this year.  Macy’s made next to no effort with decorations either here.
> 
> 
> I’ve caught myself multiple times on Sunday, thinking “oh, WD is on tonight”.  Sigh. Will say that I’ve watched all the spinoffs, appreciated them all in different ways.
> 
> carole & co has had the sickies hanging on so long, they could probably do a fine zombie shuffle.  Get well soon there.
> 
> Can’t go wrong with a or  in my book.
> 
> Looks like your area is going to get hit with heavy rain.  Might need a  to go vote tomorrow.
> 
> I forgot to put out anything for dinner.  Lost an hour or two today somewhere along the way.  Thinking on slicing down some cold leftover chicken, frying some bacon and calling it a club Sammie Of sorts.   Alternate menu, tossed salad with same bird in it.




Thanks Janet.......we`re getting there......its that time of year isn`t it!! Could be worse......

Club sandwiches are always good!! Either dish would be nice though. 

American chicken salad is completely different to what we have, we don`t mix the ingredients together.......a slab of chicken breast  for me anyway sits on top or to the side of all the salad ingredients.....lettuce, tomato, cucumber, green onions, dried cranberries, roasted peppers and anything else you fancy, then your dressing or whatever else. First time I ordered chicken/shrimp salad in the US.....I was like.......what the heck is this......lol.....

Enjoy that salon visit today, a few hours in there will do you the world of good!! You reminded me I still haven`t made my appointment for the Christmas highlights.....I need a good cut, like you, my hair has grown a lot!!




macraven said:


> Charade… at least your evening is more exciting than mine is
> so far



lol.....hope it brightened up for you!! 




Saddened to wake to the news Kirstie Alley has died. Loved her in Cheers.




Well, another early morning here, but hey, no prizes for that  

Cold, wet and raining here, going to be cold all week, so I think we`ll hibernate in cosy bliss all week! Plenty of groceries in so we we`ll be fine for food and plenty of fresh stuff and snacks too. No school reading for me this week, don`t want to share my cold with those little ones. Hoping to be back to normal next week as I promised to take my friend`s granddaughter to see Father Christmas.

Making moussaka for dinner tonight, not a huge one as it`s just the two of us, but will have a side salad to go with it as it is very filling. Lunch will be turkey, brie and cranberry grilled sandwiches, a firm favourite of ours and quite festive for this time of year! I`ll stick a holly leaf on top of them and make it Christmassy.......

Planning to do some wrapping this morning, and I did get my gift tags.......feeling very minion-y today....will do all the kids presents in Minion Christmas paper


@macraven don`t forget to buy those cards!!!!! 




























Have a wonderful Tuesday!!!!​


----------



## Lynne G

No Mac, was not in bed at 8:30, just that some nights I don’t surf the web much in the evenings, and was watching the Polar Express movie, and then went to bed my usual time.  Think I had a more boring night than Charade’s.  

But still that early bird, and happy to say, it’s the day Mac can have a Taco Bell dinner.  Hope not in the rain drive to there. 

Woot!  Taco Tuesday is here.  Yep, and seems to be a rainy one for me too.  We are just cloudy, and 2 degrees above freezing right now.  Early morning weather news said the rain will be arriving earlier than said last night.  Like soon, even before sunrise. Then chances of rain until lunchtime tomorrow.  That camel will certainly need that umbrella again in the morning, and have to eat fast, as a soggy taco is not good in that rain today.  And hmm, If wet enough by lunchtime, no walk for me.  Though may still be outside some, as should be around 50 degrees then.  Yay, 50’s temps in December?  I’ll take it any and every day in December.  Certainly above our average temps this time of year.  

And so, that week day routine ends with a commute.  Weather says rain will be gone then, so glad umbrella in the car won’t be needed.  Then alarm will be off, and will end the week days with that oh so nice three day weekend.  Yay! If ever a time to enjoy three day weekends, it’s now.  Heck, all year long, but hey, appreciate the routine I have had since I started where I am now, over 30 years ago.  And a big WOOT for this news too.  Thank you to next years Federal holidays. So many Mondays to be lazy next year.  Yay, that includes Christmas Day.  

And so, truly something about nothing from me.  But maybe that’s a good thing.  We are all healthy.  And I do like to talk about the weather.  As hehe, we do like to complain about the cold weather.  And sometimes that triple H Summer heat.  

Have a most Terrific Tuesday homies. And hope those of us that have that rainy day, don’t get too wet.  And will be smelling some wonderful smells from Schumi’s kitchen soon.  

Time to refill my tea mug,


----------



## keishashadow

Killing time till i need to leave. Like lynne, going to be a soaker of a day here.  Not the best hair day lol

icing on the cake when the holidays are on the weekend for most!

I am of the crawl into bed early, yes, I’ve hit 8:30 pm when the day has been a real stinker.  Shut off my phone, fluff up the pillows, bring a cold drink along and binge watch whatever that the mr would never view.   Going to call it my meditation time for lack of a better term.  Sounds better than being a slug

i rarely eat/make chicken salad, the sort many just dip in mayo and call a day.  When i do it usually has some dried fruit in it and a goodly amount of Dijon.  Pretty much the same way i make my tuna salad As to the base.   For chicken salad on greens, I’ve taken to using mostly baby spinach for the vitamins with some romaine For crunch.  thinly sliced chicken, balsamic dressing and I’ve been known to add some fresh mandarin orange sections.  Now I’m hungry  doesn’t take much.  

dinner is still a. Mystery here.  Hope to be inspired today

have a great one all!


----------



## Lynne G

It’s that stare at the pantry and freezer time, Keisha. I do that daily.  LoL,  

Light rain has started.  Older one is getting freshen up, he gets to commute in the rain.  

Quiet enough here.


----------



## DrunkJam

I am about to make kedgeree for dinner - yes, it is a breakfast food, but, I don't mind, and I don't really want to eat that full on a meal for breakfast. 
Youngest is just home from the late night video Christmas club at school, and eldest had his French written exam this morning.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Killing time till i need to leave. Like lynne, going to be a soaker of a day here.  Not the best hair day lol
> 
> icing on the cake when the holidays are on the weekend for most!
> 
> I am of the crawl into bed early, yes, I’ve hit 8:30 pm when the day has been a real stinker.  Shut off my phone, fluff up the pillows, bring a cold drink along and binge watch whatever that the mr would never view.   Going to call it my meditation time for lack of a better term.  Sounds better than being a slug
> 
> i rarely eat/make chicken salad, the sort many just dip in mayo and call a day.  When i do it usually has some dried fruit in it and a goodly amount of Dijon.  Pretty much the same way i make my tuna salad As to the base.   For chicken salad on greens, I’ve taken to using mostly baby spinach for the vitamins with some romaine For crunch.  thinly sliced chicken, balsamic dressing and I’ve been known to add some fresh mandarin orange sections.  Now I’m hungry  doesn’t take much.
> 
> dinner is still a. Mystery here.  Hope to be inspired today
> 
> have a great one all!



Yep, doesn`t take much to make me hungry either! I love dried fruit in a salad, especially mango, papaya and cranberry, and copious amounts of jalapeno too!! Yes, a lot of chicken salads are very basic, not really for me. 

Hope you come out a lovely shade of blonde......you`ll be shining on your trip! I love watching tv in bed now and again, yep, phones and ipads off too. Although I usually have a glass of wine......lol......






Been coughing all day again and slept for most of it, so no wrapping and no Moussaka tonight, too much effort today. So, moulded them into lamb kofta kebabs and Tom griddled them, threw together some salad and dinner was served. 

This afternoon my lovely friend Felicity dropped off an Apple Crumble for us to enjoy later, she is such a beautiful baker. She stayed for a cuppa, in fact she made it as she decided I didn`t look well enough.....lol....she knows where everything is of course. It was the most miserable day, dark, raining, bit breezy so we had the lamps on and all the tree decorations and candles, she didn`t want to leave.......my favourite time of year!! 

Still bitterly cold here, glad I`m not out there.........


----------



## Pumpkin1172

still here and freezing our rear-ends off.  Supposedly the temps are supposed to get back up to a very mild temperature overnight.  But right now, it sure it a tad chilly lol.  It's the cold that burns your lungs when you breath in lol.  You gotta love living in the north!  The heater under my desk has been working overtime trying to keep my office warm.  

Busy weekend in the city visiting the kids, and shopping.  We got most of our shopping done over the weekend.  I just need one more thing for our son-in-law, and then a few packages of socks for the stockings.  Now to start on the xmas baking.   I like to make enough to give away as gifts to co-workers and friends, and still have a nice variety of a tray for us at home!  I am hoping to get started tonight.  

I think we will be bringing the tree into the house tonight so it is ready to decorate tomorrow night.  We are a real tree family.  I am excited to start decorating.  I found some new things and can't wait to set them up.  

Tonight is stir-fry for dinner tonight.  I haven't made one for a bit, so hoping it will be a win tonight.  

Well, I should shuffle the last few papers on my desk.

Have a great evening everyone!!!


----------



## macraven

You have been busy and have everything covered in advance for Christmas!


----------



## macraven

Schumi 
I am now caught up with sans posts and read you are sick

Hope you are feeling better real soon



and hope all the homies have not picked up any bugs but are doing fine!


----------



## Lynne G

Been one of those days.


----------



## Charade67

This has been a day. It started off well. I got to work and discovered that we got the last payment on a huge insurance problem I have been working on for over a year. I am so glad that is finally resolved. I managed to recoup over $4200 that was owed to my boss.  I only had one "small" problem left in my problem file, so I decided to follow up on it. Oh boy. I can't ever have just a small problem. We had an insurance company redact a payment for one of our clients. I called the company, was told the redaction was in error, and they would reprocess and repay the claim. I called today to follow up and was told the claim had been paid by electronic funds transfer. Problem  - we don't get EFTs from this company. I had them send me a copy of the remittance advice and discovered that they had managed to pay the wrong provider. The payment that was supposed to be for my boss (mental health) had been paid to the client's radiologist. I have no idea how that happened. They also paid the wrong amount. I spent about a half hour or so on the phone with the insurance company. Hopefully they will get this straightened out soon.
When I got home from work I started working on the paper I have to write for my billing and bookkeeping class. We are supposed to write about the CMS-1500 billing form and include the history of the form. I can't find anything online about the history of the form. I emailed my professor for help and told her that all I can find is instructions on how to fill out the form. She wrote back and said, "Yes, you can include the instructions." Well, that was no help at all. She has been pretty useless the whole sub-term. 
I decided to give up on the paper for now and wrap some Christmas presents. We're out of tape. Argh! 



macraven said:


> My dad could make three different things for dinner and my mom was very good making desserts.


That sounds like me and dh. He can barely cook and I like making desserts. 


macraven said:


> Charade… at least your evening is more exciting than mine is
> so far


I don't know about that. Medical billing is kind of a snooze fest. 



schumigirl said:


> you sound like my mum. That lady was born to be a housekeeper..


That was my mom too. Although I don't think she cleaned because she liked cleaning. I think she cleaned all the time because she hated a messy house. 



Lynne G said:


> was watching the Polar Express movie, and then went to bed my usual time. Think I had a more boring night than Charade’s.


I would have much rather been watching a Christmas movie. 



DrunkJam said:


> I am about to make kedgeree for dinner


I had to google that to see what it was. 



schumigirl said:


> Been coughing all day again and slept for most of it, so no wrapping and no Moussaka tonight, too much effort today. So, moulded them into lamb kofta kebabs and Tom griddled them, threw together some salad and dinner was served.


Hope you feel better soon. 

I suppose I should go try to write something for my paper.  I think the is going to be the most bs I have ever turned in.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> still here and freezing our rear-ends off.  Supposedly the temps are supposed to get back up to a very mild temperature overnight.  But right now, it sure it a tad chilly lol.  It's the cold that burns your lungs when you breath in lol.  You gotta love living in the north!  The heater under my desk has been working overtime trying to keep my office warm.
> 
> Busy weekend in the city visiting the kids, and shopping.  We got most of our shopping done over the weekend.  I just need one more thing for our son-in-law, and then a few packages of socks for the stockings.  Now to start on the xmas baking.   I like to make enough to give away as gifts to co-workers and friends, and still have a nice variety of a tray for us at home!  I am hoping to get started tonight.
> 
> I think we will be bringing the tree into the house tonight so it is ready to decorate tomorrow night.  We are a real tree family.  I am excited to start decorating.  I found some new things and can't wait to set them up.
> 
> Tonight is stir-fry for dinner tonight.  I haven't made one for a bit, so hoping it will be a win tonight.
> 
> Well, I should shuffle the last few papers on my desk.
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!!!



Nice to see you back and glad you have most of your shopping sorted, it`s a nice feeling being almost done. And enjoy that baking, it always seems a little bit more fun doing it for others as gifts.

Love a good stir fry......usually our Saturday night dish if we don`t get take out.

Stay warm Pumpkin.......it`s Baltic here, but I know you are so much worse off!!!!





macraven said:


> Schumi
> I am now caught up with sans posts and read you are sick
> 
> Hope you are feeling better real soon
> 
> 
> 
> and hope all the homies have not picked up any bugs but are doing fine!



And I thought I had moaned to much in emails to you .......lol......woke up this morning feeling decidedly better, once the cough goes, I`ll be tickety boo!




Charade67 said:


> This has been a day. It started off well. I got to work and discovered that we got the last payment on a huge insurance problem I have been working on for over a year. I am so glad that is finally resolved. I managed to recoup over $4200 that was owed to my boss.  I only had one "small" problem left in my problem file, so I decided to follow up on it. Oh boy. I can't ever have just a small problem. We had an insurance company redact a payment for one of our clients. I called the company, was told the redaction was in error, and they would reprocess and repay the claim. I called today to follow up and was told the claim had been paid by electronic funds transfer. Problem  - we don't get EFTs from this company. I had them send me a copy of the remittance advice and discovered that they had managed to pay the wrong provider. The payment that was supposed to be for my boss (mental health) had been paid to the client's radiologist. I have no idea how that happened. They also paid the wrong amount. I spent about a half hour or so on the phone with the insurance company. Hopefully they will get this straightened out soon.
> When I got home from work I started working on the paper I have to write for my billing and bookkeeping class. We are supposed to write about the CMS-1500 billing form and include the history of the form. I can't find anything online about the history of the form. I emailed my professor for help and told her that all I can find is instructions on how to fill out the form. She wrote back and said, "Yes, you can include the instructions." Well, that was no help at all. She has been pretty useless the whole sub-term.
> I decided to give up on the paper for now and wrap some Christmas presents. We're out of tape. Argh!
> 
> 
> That sounds like me and dh. He can barely cook and I like making desserts.
> 
> I don't know about that. Medical billing is kind of a snooze fest.
> 
> 
> That was my mom too. Although I don't think she cleaned because she liked cleaning. I think she cleaned all the time because she hated a messy house.
> 
> 
> I would have much rather been watching a Christmas movie.
> 
> 
> I had to google that to see what it was.
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> I suppose I should go try to write something for my paper.  I think the is going to be the most bs I have ever turned in.



Crikey, that is a tale and a half to deal with!! Yes, it`ll sort itself out I`m sure.

Sorry your professor has been useless. 

I think I inherited my mum`s cleaning gene, just not the desire to do it that she has!! My friends do think I`m over the top with cleaning and so on, but I hate untidiness too. Not in an OCD way though......just normal to me. And thank you, seem to be improving today.....fingers crossed! 






Apparently we may get some snow today, more likely tomorrow though when it`ll get even colder for us......hope not. But, we`ll be in minuses regardless. So, ordered a delivery from a local farm store and grocery store and that should do us a few days. Will be take out Saturday night unless we go out which if it`s still as cold I doubt we will, that wind is coming straight from the sea, so darn cold, I`m watching very dark clouds roam in from the sea right now, it just looks freezing out there. 

So, another couple of days of not going out and today, plan to do the wrapping I didn`t do yesterday and get some more cards written. 

Going to make some Rosemary Focaccia this morning for lunch, have a mini charcuterie board, just enough for lunch for us today, so again, not going to make Mousakka as it`s a very filling dish, so just going to do some roasted salmon with some roasted baby tomatoes and there maybe some bread left over. So lunch and dinner is sorted for today. 

Off to have a pot of tea and plain old toast with marmalade for breakfast, simple but nice. 























Happy middle of the week day  ​


----------



## DrunkJam

Good morning everyone! 
I am busily watching you tube videos so I know what holiday snacks not to miss when we get there - there are loads of fun things!! At the same time, I am baking Christmas cupcakes, and gingerbread ready for DD to take to her school Christmas Fete tomorrow
I just bought tickets to her Christmas play (she is an Angel and has learnt all her lines and everything.)
DS is still in the middle of Mock Exams (and I recommended him to put a t shirt under his uniform shirt as I was invigilating on Monday and the rooms are COLD!)
I have picked up DDs cold AGAIN, I feel like she and I have had a cold a month since school went back in September. I, however, am a crock, and all colds go to my lungs so I am a wheezy mess (and we tested for Covid to be safe, and we DON'T have that - we got it in July and it kicked my butt - I actually had to stay in bed and shiver and wheeze for ten days!) I suspect we have been shielding a long time, so getting back to normal, our immune systems are still getting used to everything!


----------



## schumigirl

DrunkJam said:


> Good morning everyone!
> I am busily watching you tube videos so I know what holiday snacks not to miss when we get there - there are loads of fun things!! At the same time, I am baking Christmas cupcakes, and gingerbread ready for DD to take to her school Christmas Fete tomorrow
> I just bought tickets to her Christmas play (she is an Angel and has learnt all her lines and everything.)
> DS is still in the middle of Mock Exams (and I recommended him to put a t shirt under his uniform shirt as I was invigilating on Monday and the rooms are COLD!)
> I have picked up DDs cold AGAIN, I feel like she and I have had a cold a month since school went back in September. I, however, am a crock, and all colds go to my lungs so I am a wheezy mess (and we tested for Covid to be safe, and we DON'T have that - we got it in July and it kicked my butt - I actually had to stay in bed and shiver and wheeze for ten days!) I suspect we have been shielding a long time, so getting back to normal, our immune systems are still getting used to everything!



I sympathise, I had the flu and then a cold for 5 weeks when we came home from Orlando in October, cleared up for around 10 days and then we seem to have picked up another! 

Yep, our immune systems do need to catch up......have fun baking, that`s what I ended up doing this morning, well, rosemary bread and some coconut muffins. Kyle sent me a txt from work saying his boss has asked if I can make some more of my butter shortbread for their buffet on the last day before they break up for Christmas, I sent some in last week and they all loved it. One woman said it was the nicest shortbread she`d ever tasted.....I definitely take all compliments!! 

Must get on with some wrapping now.......


----------



## Realfoodfans

Morning all from a beautiful (but thick frost and below freezing temperatures still) morning.  We are still in the caravan!  Contractor doing a great job at home but he’s had a couple of holdups so we won’t be finished until next week.

We are off down to Devon this weekend but farmer says we can leave the van here so that’s good.

I’m driving home every morning and afternoon to do the school run etc - it’s only 6 miles and I’m enjoying the novelty but looking forward to getting back home and preparing for Christmas.

I went on a class yesterday at a local bakery.  I have done them previously but always nice to get new ideas.


Hoping to make similar for some gifts so need to be home with my equipment to get organised.

Robo lovely photos again.  It’s definitely the time of year for little ones.

DrunkJam glad you’ve got everything organised for your DH.  Your trip must be even more special with your wedding memories.  We met friends yesterday for a dog walk and Christmas lunch - who I introduced 20 years ago - very sadly Nigel is terminally ill with cancer but he is such an inspiration.  Carrying on as normally as he can despite all side effects of treatments - now added diabetes to that list.  

Way behind on our Christmas shopping though orders gradually arriving and waiting to be collected.

Do hope all those under the weather are improving.  So many bugs going around.


----------



## DrunkJam

Oh all the baking sounds AMAZING! and @Realfoodfans those cakes look AWESOME

After many minutes shouting through wheezes at my phone (I am old and don't like using my phone for purchases, but wanted to book through the app) I have booked us HOLIDAY TOUR TICKETS!
So, now, we don't need to worry about trying to meet the Grinch or getting in line for Grinchmas, or parades or Harry Potter show or Santa, cos we can do ALL those things. 
I also got it for our last full day, which I think is going to be an AWESOME end to our holiday
My husband is disturbed by the distress I experience trying to use tech like a young person!


----------



## Lynne G

Hehe, yep, even on a hump day, good day to do your holiday shopping, like the camel, because Friday will be here in 2 more days, after this hump of a day.  Yay!

Good morning Schumi, Jam and Real.  Glad to hear Schumi feeling better, Jam, sending mummy dust well wishes to you, and yay for trip coming up, and we did that tour last year, was fabulous, and Real, sounds like home is getting done soon, and love seeing those cookies.  We will be baking soon, but my cookies probably won’t look anywhere nice as those.  Time of year to have the oven on, to heat up the kitchen. Sweet or savory smells wafting from the kitchen too.  Love this time of year.  


Ooh, while camel out shopping, hope his drive to the mall didn’t include any monsters in the foggy and light rain early morning we are having.  And yay, heater not heard, it’s already 52 degrees out. Woot,  as warmer day for us, and rain should be gone after the thunderstorms arrive later this morning. Then a warm cloudy rest of day.   

So a most wonderful Wednesday homies.


----------



## Robo56

Good Wednesday morning everyone.

There are 17 days 13 hours and 14 minutes until Christmas.













Lynne G said:


> And so, may all have that most relaxing Sunday, today. We are in December. Woot! Soon enough, Robo’s countdown will be in single digits.


I know. Single digits for Christmas will be here before you know it.



DrunkJam said:


> Thank you, yes, opening a savings account is a fab idea (he already has a current account and a long term saver, but he wanted to get one for the portion of his wages he will save, because he can because he is 16! - He works in an ice cream shop in the spring and summer - since we live walking distance from the beach it's great, and he can do it whilst also getting his school exams done!)


That is awesome that he is so responsible with his money. Will really help him in the future. Good for him.



DrunkJam said:


> We still don't go into many shops (DH has now THREE types of cancer - the first one is a chronic blood cancer, so it predisposes him to getting others - so even though we are all as vaccinated as possible, we are all still very careful - but the third is new, and his dr said going on holiday for Christmas would be a great, fun thing to do before all the new treatment plans and prognosis making occur in January)
> I love your Christmas Grinch pics, that's a fun thing for Church to do (I know DS ate his body weight in satsumas one year when he was small at our church, but they didn't have fun stuff!)


I think it is wonderful that you have planned such a nice Christmas vacation for your family. It sounds like it will be a nice healing time for your family to get away and enjoy some Christmas cheer. I’am sending prayers for your hubby, your children and you that you all have a very special Christmas vacation.



schumigirl said:


> Oh little J does have that side eye glance with the full size Grinch doesn`t he.....lol.....he is so cute!!



LOL…yes, he did have the side eye on the Grinch.


schumigirl said:


> Er, yes, I have been told I have a very expressionful face and can`t really hide what I`m thinking......this meme is me to a tee....although the older I get the less tolerant I get for idiots.


I have one too. I would not be a very good Poker card player.



schumigirl said:


> And I owe you a big apology  ......remember the other day we spoke about Errol....and how much I disliked him.....seems I`m eating crow......look what I found when I brought down all our Christmas mugs and crockery.......


That is so funny you like the little furry fellow after all.



schumigirl said:


> Seems we bought this one last December......lol.....I completely forgot!! Can`t really say I dislike the little guy now!!


Now you need to get one of the Earl the Squirrel ornaments.








DrunkJam said:


> I shall e baking gingerbread cookies with DD on Wednesday after school so she can take a bunch of them in for the cake stall at her school fete!


So nice of you to do some baking for your daughters event at school.



Charade67 said:


> I opened a checking account for B when she was in high school. So far she has been very careful about spending money. I hope that continues when she starts to earn more of it.


I think it is a great start with our littles to help them early in starting an education on how handle their finances.



DrunkJam said:


> I am back from working my first full day in 17 YEARS. And it was blinking freezing!
> I made chicken stock yesterday and am busily turning it into chicken noodle soup for tea, with fresh rolls from our favourite local bakers.
> Few days off for fetes and jumper days and baking and such, and then back at it on Friday.
> I need to write some Christmas Cards too.
> Hoping everyone is doing well today.


Soup sounds yummy.




keishashadow said:


> Robbie that looked like a great shopping day with the ‘lil. Was sad to see they didn’t bring back the choo-choo train in our local mall this year. Macy’s made next to no effort with decorations either here.


There used to be one at the Mall here too. They only had it for a couple of years and I never seen it again.

Macy’s is a disappointment on the Christmas decorations. They always did such a beautiful job.



keishashadow said:


> I forgot to put out anything for dinner. Lost an hour or two today somewhere along the way. Thinking on slicing down some cold leftover chicken, frying some bacon and calling it a club Sammie Of sorts. Alternate menu, tossed salad with same bird in it.


Sometimes the spur of the moment meals turn out great. Hope you son is doing better.



DrunkJam said:


> I am about to make kedgeree for dinner


Never heard of that. I had to look it up.




DrunkJam said:


> I have picked up DDs cold AGAIN, I feel like she and I have had a cold a month since school went back in September. I, however, am a crock, and all colds go to my lungs so I am a wheezy mess (and we tested for Covid to be safe, and we DON'T have that - we got it in July and it kicked my butt - I actually had to stay in bed and shiver and wheeze for ten days!) I suspect we have been shielding a long time, so getting back to normal, our immune systems are still getting used to everything!


I hope you and your daughter get better soon. I’am sorry to hear of your hubby‘s struggles with cancer. It sounds like your family’s Christmas trip to Universal is a much needed getaway for you all. I hope you a have the best time.





schumigirl said:


> Yep, our immune systems do need to catch up......have fun baking, that`s what I ended up doing this morning, well, rosemary bread and some coconut muffins. Kyle sent me a txt from work saying his boss has asked if I can make some more of my butter shortbread for their buffet on the last day before they break up for Christmas, I sent some in last week and they all loved it. One woman said it was the nicest shortbread she`d ever tasted.....I definitely take all compliments!!


It is always nice when others enjoy your baking. Sounds like you made quite the impression on Kyles boss and office mates.



Realfoodfans said:


> I went on a class yesterd


Beatiful cupcakes. What our the decorative toppers made of?



Realfoodfans said:


> Robo lovely photos again. It’s definitely the time of year for little ones.


Thank you. I do love watching the little ones enjoy Christmas.



DrunkJam said:


> After many minutes shouting through wheezes at my phone (I am old and don't like using my phone for purchases, but wanted to book through the app) I have booked us HOLIDAY TOUR TICKETS!



Good to hear that after the initial trial you were successful in getting your Tours set up for your trip. Say hi to Earl the Squirrel for me and the Grinch too.



Trying to get caught up on things this morning. I had typed a lot and the page refreshed on it own twice. Not going to type it all again. Dis is acting a little wonky on my end now.


J did take a photo with Santa yesterday at the Mall. He is looking at me with trusting eyes as I told him it would be ok. It melted my heart. You can tell in his eyes he was not going to sit long and he wanted out of there.

Santa was so sweet he got down on the floor and played cars with J as J would not sit on Santas lap.

I was not going to force him to take a photos with Santa.  I figured if he wanted a picture with Santa ok if not it was alright too. As with the Grinch he was not afraid of Santa just weary of a new person which is good. This Santa was so sweet.

J sat down quickly in front of Santa and the lady taking the photo had a quick hand as he did not sit there but a minute at tops. Then we were out of there. He did like the paper Reindeer hat for awhile and of course his apple sauce snack.




He is sitting in his little blue sports car that has a long handle on it to push it around. He loves it. I wish they had had these when my grandchildren were toddlers.


----------



## disneyseniors

Pumpkin1172 said:


> still here and freezing our rear-ends off.  Supposedly the temps are supposed to get back up to a very mild temperature overnight.  But right now, it sure it a tad chilly lol.  It's the cold that burns your lungs when you breath in lol.  You gotta love living in the north!  The heater under my desk has been working overtime trying to keep my office warm.
> 
> Busy weekend in the city visiting the kids, and shopping.  We got most of our shopping done over the weekend.  I just need one more thing for our son-in-law, and then a few packages of socks for the stockings.  Now to start on the xmas baking.   I like to make enough to give away as gifts to co-workers and friends, and still have a nice variety of a tray for us at home!  I am hoping to get started tonight.
> 
> I think we will be bringing the tree into the house tonight so it is ready to decorate tomorrow night.  We are a real tree family.  I am excited to start decorating.  I found some new things and can't wait to set them up.
> 
> Tonight is stir-fry for dinner tonight.  I haven't made one for a bit, so hoping it will be a win tonight.
> 
> Well, I should shuffle the last few papers on my desk.
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!!!


Hi Pumpkin:

I had to comment on your" living in the north and how cold it is" statements.

I live in extreme northern Minnesota about 100 miles from the Canadian Border.  When you talk about cold that burns your lungs, I know EXactly what you are talking about, LOL.   I'm trying to adjust to the cold weather but it takes a while!  

It's funny, but a lot of local people like the winters better than the summers!!!  They love skiing, ice fishing, skating, hocket, etc, etc.  I wasn't born in this climate, so I don't feel that way at all

Well, just had to mention that you have another "frozen northerner" here


----------



## DrunkJam

Robo56 said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone.
> 
> There are 17 days 13 hours and 14 minutes until Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 723556
> 
> View attachment 723560
> 
> View attachment 723561
> 
> View attachment 723562
> 
> View attachment 723563
> 
> 
> I know. Single digits for Christmas will be here before you know it.
> 
> 
> That is awesome that he is so responsible with his money. Will really help him in the future. Good for him.
> 
> 
> I think it is wonderful that you have planned such a nice Christmas vacation for your family. It sounds like it will be a nice healing time for your family to get away and enjoy some Christmas cheer. I’am sending prayers for your hubby, your children and you that you all have a very special Christmas vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL…yes, he did have the side eye on the Grinch.
> 
> I have one too. I would not be a very good Poker card player.
> 
> 
> That is so funny you like the little furry fellow after all.
> 
> 
> Now you need to get one of the Earl the Squirrel ornaments.
> 
> View attachment 723625
> 
> View attachment 723624
> 
> 
> 
> So nice of you to do some baking for your daughters event at school.
> 
> 
> I think it is a great start with our littles to help them early in starting an education on how handle their finances.
> 
> 
> Soup sounds yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> There used to be one at the Mall here too. They only had it for a couple of years and I never seen it again.
> 
> Macy’s is a disappointment on the Christmas decorations. They always did such a beautiful job.
> 
> 
> Sometimes the spur of the moment meals turn out great. Hope you son is doing better.
> 
> 
> Never heard of that. I had to look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you and your daughter get better soon. I’am sorry to hear of your hubby‘s struggles with cancer. It sounds like your family’s Christmas trip to Universal is a much needed getaway for you all. I hope you a have the best time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is always nice when others enjoy your baking. Sounds like you made quite the impression on Kyles boss and office mates.
> 
> 
> Beatiful cupcakes. What our the decorative toppers made of?
> 
> 
> Thank you. I do love watching the little ones enjoy Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear that after the initial trial you were successful in getting your Tours set up for your trip. Say hi to Earl the Squirrel for me and the Grinch too.
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get caught up on things this morning. I had typed a lot and the page refreshed on it own twice. Not going to type it all again. Dis is acting a little wonky on my end now.
> 
> 
> J did take a photo with Santa yesterday at the Mall. He is looking at me with trusting eyes as I told him it would be ok. It melted my heart. You can tell in his eyes he was not going to sit long and he wanted out of there.
> 
> Santa was so sweet he got down on the floor and played cars with J as J would not sit on Santas lap.
> 
> I was not going to force him to take a photos with Santa.  I figured if he wanted a picture with Santa ok if not it was alright too. As with the Grinch he was not afraid of Santa just weary of a new person which is good. This Santa was so sweet.
> 
> J sat down quickly in front of Santa and the lady taking the photo had a quick hand as he did not sit there but a minute at tops. Then we were out of there. He did like the paper Reindeer hat for awhile and of course his apple sauce snack.
> 
> 
> View attachment 723627
> 
> He is sitting in his little blue sports car that has a long handle on it to push it around. He loves it. I wish they had had these when my grandchildren were toddlers.
> View attachment 723630


Thank you so much for all the good wishes. It's been a bit tricky trying to give the kids some normality (even without the additional stress of a global pandemic) and our daughter has really bad anxiety with it all, so, it's super important to find fun things to get her back to her fun loving self - we NEVER do extra paid tours etc, but, the thought of guaranteeing all of those things without having to worry about it swung it for me (plus we are all very aware that this is likely to be our last big trip all together)
Oh, your Santa pictures are super cute! And the hat stayed put long enough for a photo! Result! Have an awesome day

Oh, EDIT. my son and I like kedgeree, it's a rice dish, which I make with smoked haddock, vegetables and boiled eggs, it has turmeric, cumin and curry added. I believe it is something of an Empire / Indian based dish.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It feels good knowing that it's hump day!!!  The weekend is on the horizon!

As the forecast predicted, it has warmed up again!  It is more tolerable now - and we have a cloudless sunny day to boot!  Usually when it warms up - it is grey, dull and overcast.  I see that there is a wind.  I'm sure it will be gale force winds by this afternoon  which happens with such a temperature swing.  I'ts currently -5C or  23F.  Much more tolerable than -40.

I was able to putter around the house last night.  Whipped up supper, made some muffins, cleaned the bathroom (which was desperately needing a deep clean) as well as I got to sit down at the sewing machine for a bit as well.  I got a few more flowers put together for gd's quilt.  It's starting to look pretty cute!!!!  I need to run to my favorite fabric store and pick up some backing block fabric so that I can applique them onto the block.  I can't wait to see how this turns out!!!!  I am still struggling on how to add some yellow as well



Charade67 said:


> Well, that was no help at all. She has been pretty useless the whole sub-term.
> I decided to give up on the paper for now and wrap some Christmas presents. We're out of tape. Argh!


Yikes...that accounting mistake sounds like a nightmare.  I usually have good sluthing skills and I can find the mistake for customers, it's a simple call to our credit department.  Thank goodness I don't have to deal with anyone outside of our company.  
I had one professor like that as well.  I found her extremely condescending, with very little direction or instructions given.  


schumigirl said:


> I think I inherited my mum`s cleaning gene, just not the desire to do it that she has!! My friends do think I`m over the top with cleaning and so on, but I hate untidiness too. Not in an OCD way though......just normal to me. And thank you, seem to be improving today.....fingers crossed!


My mother is the same.  Constantly cleaning.  As much as I like to have a clean and tidy home, I also refuse to take away from my down / relaxation time.  Growing up, she was way too focused on having a clean home than taking time to connect/spend time with us.  As  mom, I refused to do that to my kids.  So I have a love/hate relationship with cleaning and tidying.  


DrunkJam said:


> Good morning everyone!
> I am busily watching you tube videos so I know what holiday snacks not to miss when we get there - there are loads of fun things!! At the same time, I am baking Christmas cupcakes, and gingerbread ready for DD to take to her school Christmas Fete tomorro
> I just bought tickets to her Christmas play (she is an Angel and has learnt all her lines and everything.)
> DS is still in the middle of Mock Exams (and I recommended him to put a t shirt under his uniform shirt as I was invigilating on Monday and the rooms are COLD!)
> I have picked up DDs cold AGAIN, I feel like she and I have had a cold a month since school went back in September. I, however, am a crock, and all colds go to my lungs so I am a wheezy mess (and we tested for Covid to be safe, and we DON'T have that - we got it in July and it kicked my butt - I actually had to stay in bed and shiver and wheeze for ten days!) I suspect we have been shielding a long time, so getting back to normal, our immune systems are still getting used to everything!


 I hope you start to feel better soon!


schumigirl said:


> Kyle sent me a txt from work saying his boss has asked if I can make some more of my butter shortbread for their buffet on the last day before they break up for Christmas, I sent some in last week and they all loved it. One woman said it was the nicest shortbread she`d ever tasted.....I definitely take all compliments!!
> 
> Must get on with some wrapping now.......


Yum!!!! It's great they have asked you to make some!!!  I still haven't mastered a good shortbread.  I am still searching for the perfect recipe.  Hopefully one year, I will get it right   I haven't have any complaints from those eating them though 


Realfoodfans said:


> Morning all from a beautiful (but thick frost and below freezing temperatures still) morning. We are still in the caravan! Contractor doing a great job at home but he’s had a couple of holdups so we won’t be finished until next week.


I hope it get completed soon so you can move out of the camper/caravan!  


Realfoodfans said:


> I went on a class yesterday at a local bakery. I have done them previously but always nice to get new ideas.


Those cupcakes look amazing!!!!  One day I will have more time to do that!  I also would love to decorate some sugar cookies with the royal icing flooding method.  One day!!!!!


Lynne G said:


> Ooh, while camel out shopping, hope his drive to the mall didn’t include any monsters in the foggy and light rain early morning we are having. And yay, heater not heard, it’s already 52 degrees out. Woot, as warmer day for us, and rain should be gone after the thunderstorms arrive later this morning. Then a warm cloudy rest of day.


Then you will have a warmer day for your lunch time walk!  



Robo56 said:


> Santa was so sweet he got down on the floor and played cars with J as J would not sit on Santas lap.


That's the sign of an amazing Santa!  


disneyseniors said:


> I live in extreme northern Minnesota about 100 miles from the Canadian Border. When you talk about cold that burns your lungs, I know EXactly what you are talking about, LOL. I'm trying to adjust to the cold weather but it takes a while!
> 
> It's funny, but a lot of local people like the winters better than the summers!!! They love skiing, ice fishing, skating, hocket, etc, etc. I wasn't born in this climate, so I don't feel that way at all
> 
> Well, just had to mention that you have another "frozen northerner" here


Yes!!!!  You would know the type of cold then   We are in northern Alberta - We are in the Jasper area, and on a clear day, we can see the Rockies in the distance.   So because we are kind of in the foothill range, we tend to get the weather swings that they get around Calgary, when the pressure systems get over the mountains.  Only our winters are much colder and longer than Calgary/Lethbridge and south areas.  

Well, I should get moving on these papers on my desk!  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## disneyseniors

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It feels good knowing that it's hump day!!!  The weekend is on the horizon!
> 
> As the forecast predicted, it has warmed up again!  It is more tolerable now - and we have a cloudless sunny day to boot!  Usually when it warms up - it is grey, dull and overcast.  I see that there is a wind.  I'm sure it will be gale force winds by this afternoon  which happens with such a temperature swing.  I'ts currently -5C or  23F.  Much more tolerable than -40.
> 
> I was able to putter around the house last night.  Whipped up supper, made some muffins, cleaned the bathroom (which was desperately needing a deep clean) as well as I got to sit down at the sewing machine for a bit as well.  I got a few more flowers put together for gd's quilt.  It's starting to look pretty cute!!!!  I need to run to my favorite fabric store and pick up some backing block fabric so that I can applique them onto the block.  I can't wait to see how this turns out!!!!  I am still struggling on how to add some yellow as well
> 
> 
> Yikes...that accounting mistake sounds like a nightmare.  I usually have good sluthing skills and I can find the mistake for customers, it's a simple call to our credit department.  Thank goodness I don't have to deal with anyone outside of our company.
> I had one professor like that as well.  I found her extremely condescending, with very little direction or instructions given.
> 
> My mother is the same.  Constantly cleaning.  As much as I like to have a clean and tidy home, I also refuse to take away from my down / relaxation time.  Growing up, she was way too focused on having a clean home than taking time to connect/spend time with us.  As  mom, I refused to do that to my kids.  So I have a love/hate relationship with cleaning and tidying.
> 
> I hope you start to feel better soon!
> 
> Yum!!!! It's great they have asked you to make some!!!  I still haven't mastered a good shortbread.  I am still searching for the perfect recipe.  Hopefully one year, I will get it right   I haven't have any complaints from those eating them though
> 
> I hope it get completed soon so you can move out of the camper/caravan!
> 
> Those cupcakes look amazing!!!!  One day I will have more time to do that!  I also would love to decorate some sugar cookies with the royal icing flooding method.  One day!!!!!
> 
> Then you will have a warmer day for your lunch time walk!
> 
> 
> That's the sign of an amazing Santa!
> 
> Yes!!!!  You would know the type of cold then   We are in northern Alberta - We are in the Jasper area, and on a clear day, we can see the Rockies in the distance.   So because we are kind of in the foothill range, we tend to get the weather swings that they get around Calgary, when the pressure systems get over the mountains.  Only our winters are much colder and longer than Calgary/Lethbridge and south areas.
> 
> Well, I should get moving on these papers on my desk!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Mic Drop!!!!  Your win the cold northerner award


----------



## schumigirl

DrunkJam said:


> Oh all the baking sounds AMAZING! and @Realfoodfans those cakes look AWESOME
> 
> After many minutes shouting through wheezes at my phone (I am old and don't like using my phone for purchases, but wanted to book through the app) I have booked us HOLIDAY TOUR TICKETS!
> So, now, we don't need to worry about trying to meet the Grinch or getting in line for Grinchmas, or parades or Harry Potter show or Santa, cos we can do ALL those things.
> I also got it for our last full day, which I think is going to be an AWESOME end to our holiday
> My husband is disturbed by the distress I experience trying to use tech like a young person!



You`ll love it......The Grinch is the star of UOR @ Christmas.....




Robo56 said:


> Good Wednesday morning everyone.
> 
> There are 17 days 13 hours and 14 minutes until Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 723556
> 
> View attachment 723560
> 
> View attachment 723561
> 
> View attachment 723562
> 
> View attachment 723563
> 
> 
> I know. Single digits for Christmas will be here before you know it.
> 
> 
> That is awesome that he is so responsible with his money. Will really help him in the future. Good for him.
> 
> 
> I think it is wonderful that you have planned such a nice Christmas vacation for your family. It sounds like it will be a nice healing time for your family to get away and enjoy some Christmas cheer. I’am sending prayers for your hubby, your children and you that you all have a very special Christmas vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL…yes, he did have the side eye on the Grinch.
> 
> I have one too. I would not be a very good Poker card player.
> 
> 
> That is so funny you like the little furry fellow after all.
> 
> 
> Now you need to get one of the Earl the Squirrel ornaments.
> 
> View attachment 723625
> 
> View attachment 723624
> 
> 
> 
> So nice of you to do some baking for your daughters event at school.
> 
> 
> I think it is a great start with our littles to help them early in starting an education on how handle their finances.
> 
> 
> Soup sounds yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> There used to be one at the Mall here too. They only had it for a couple of years and I never seen it again.
> 
> Macy’s is a disappointment on the Christmas decorations. They always did such a beautiful job.
> 
> 
> Sometimes the spur of the moment meals turn out great. Hope you son is doing better.
> 
> 
> Never heard of that. I had to look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you and your daughter get better soon. I’am sorry to hear of your hubby‘s struggles with cancer. It sounds like your family’s Christmas trip to Universal is a much needed getaway for you all. I hope you a have the best time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is always nice when others enjoy your baking. Sounds like you made quite the impression on Kyles boss and office mates.
> 
> 
> Beatiful cupcakes. What our the decorative toppers made of?
> 
> 
> Thank you. I do love watching the little ones enjoy Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear that after the initial trial you were successful in getting your Tours set up for your trip. Say hi to Earl the Squirrel for me and the Grinch too.
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get caught up on things this morning. I had typed a lot and the page refreshed on it own twice. Not going to type it all again. Dis is acting a little wonky on my end now.
> 
> 
> J did take a photo with Santa yesterday at the Mall. He is looking at me with trusting eyes as I told him it would be ok. It melted my heart. You can tell in his eyes he was not going to sit long and he wanted out of there.
> 
> Santa was so sweet he got down on the floor and played cars with J as J would not sit on Santas lap.
> 
> I was not going to force him to take a photos with Santa.  I figured if he wanted a picture with Santa ok if not it was alright too. As with the Grinch he was not afraid of Santa just weary of a new person which is good. This Santa was so sweet.
> 
> J sat down quickly in front of Santa and the lady taking the photo had a quick hand as he did not sit there but a minute at tops. Then we were out of there. He did like the paper Reindeer hat for awhile and of course his apple sauce snack.
> 
> 
> View attachment 723627
> 
> He is sitting in his little blue sports car that has a long handle on it to push it around. He loves it. I wish they had had these when my grandchildren were toddlers.
> View attachment 723630




lol.....I`m not a fan of squirrels in general, so maybe a no on the ornaments...neither of us can remember buying it last Christmas at Universal.......guess we must have. 

J is adorable!! He is growing so quickly, you are so fortunate to be able to spend so much time with him, and he obviously loves being with you too. 

Yes, I was thrilled when he came home and mentioned the compliments and a completely empty tin with a cute little note!! It`s a pleasure though, I don`t give many friends baked goods for Christmas as they are all better bakers than I am! 






DrunkJam said:


> Thank you so much for all the good wishes. It's been a bit tricky trying to give the kids some normality (even without the additional stress of a global pandemic) and our daughter has really bad anxiety with it all, so, it's super important to find fun things to get her back to her fun loving self - we NEVER do extra paid tours etc, but, the thought of guaranteeing all of those things without having to worry about it swung it for me (plus we are all very aware that this is likely to be our last big trip all together)
> Oh, your Santa pictures are super cute! And the hat stayed put long enough for a photo! Result! Have an awesome day
> 
> Oh, EDIT. my son and I like kedgeree, it's a rice dish, which I make with smoked haddock, vegetables and boiled eggs, it has turmeric, cumin and curry added. I believe it is something of an Empire / Indian based dish.



I don`t eat kedgeree as I don`t really like rice very much or eggs, but smoked haddock I love.......except.....in the mornings when hotels serve this as an option!!!!! Not for me then.......but add the haddock to a fish pie for dinner at night.....lush! 





Pumpkin1172 said:


> It feels good knowing that it's hump day!!!  The weekend is on the horizon!
> 
> As the forecast predicted, it has warmed up again!  It is more tolerable now - and we have a cloudless sunny day to boot!  Usually when it warms up - it is grey, dull and overcast.  I see that there is a wind.  I'm sure it will be gale force winds by this afternoon  which happens with such a temperature swing.  I'ts currently -5C or  23F.  Much more tolerable than -40.
> 
> I was able to putter around the house last night.  Whipped up supper, made some muffins, cleaned the bathroom (which was desperately needing a deep clean) as well as I got to sit down at the sewing machine for a bit as well.  I got a few more flowers put together for gd's quilt.  It's starting to look pretty cute!!!!  I need to run to my favorite fabric store and pick up some backing block fabric so that I can applique them onto the block.  I can't wait to see how this turns out!!!!  I am still struggling on how to add some yellow as well
> 
> 
> Yikes...that accounting mistake sounds like a nightmare.  I usually have good sluthing skills and I can find the mistake for customers, it's a simple call to our credit department.  Thank goodness I don't have to deal with anyone outside of our company.
> I had one professor like that as well.  I found her extremely condescending, with very little direction or instructions given.
> 
> My mother is the same.  Constantly cleaning.  As much as I like to have a clean and tidy home, I also refuse to take away from my down / relaxation time.  Growing up, she was way too focused on having a clean home than taking time to connect/spend time with us.  As  mom, I refused to do that to my kids.  So I have a love/hate relationship with cleaning and tidying.
> 
> I hope you start to feel better soon!
> 
> Yum!!!! It's great they have asked you to make some!!!  I still haven't mastered a good shortbread.  I am still searching for the perfect recipe.  Hopefully one year, I will get it right   I haven't have any complaints from those eating them though
> 
> I hope it get completed soon so you can move out of the camper/caravan!
> 
> Those cupcakes look amazing!!!!  One day I will have more time to do that!  I also would love to decorate some sugar cookies with the royal icing flooding method.  One day!!!!!
> 
> Then you will have a warmer day for your lunch time walk!
> 
> 
> That's the sign of an amazing Santa!
> 
> Yes!!!!  You would know the type of cold then   We are in northern Alberta - We are in the Jasper area, and on a clear day, we can see the Rockies in the distance.   So because we are kind of in the foothill range, we tend to get the weather swings that they get around Calgary, when the pressure systems get over the mountains.  Only our winters are much colder and longer than Calgary/Lethbridge and south areas.
> 
> Well, I should get moving on these papers on my desk!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Yes, I do my cleaning early in the day, do what I need to do that day and then I`m usually done, I`d never start cleaning the bathrooms at 3pm.....lol....my motivation is gone then. But, no, it would never interfere with family life either.....nothing is worth giving up family time for. I`m lucky though, Tom is as good a housekeeper as I am, so he does his share and I know if I ask him to do most jobs, it`ll be done as well as I do it......except.......setting out the towels in all the bathrooms. We have three bathrooms all with bath and seperate showers, although one is unused most of the year and a downstairs bathroom, but I have colour co-ordinated towels for each one, he never gets towels right and sometimes.......I sometimes think he does it deliberately...... 

Your quilt for the little one sounds beautiful, and made with love, she`ll adore it!! 





Change of plan for dinner tonight, one of my friends popped in for lunch, we had plenty of charcuterie and added a little bit more along with smoked salmon and the bread, sweet & spicy balsamic vinegar and olive oil for dipping, it went down very well with her who said it would have been a ham sandwich for her lunch if we had been out, bless her......she stayed a couple of hours in the end which was lovely and we chuntered the time away sorting out the world! 

So, not really hungry tonight for dinner, there were some meats, shrimp and bread left, so it was a snack picnic dinner for us. Then huge pot of tea of course. 

Now to decide which Christmas movie we`ll watch tonight.......ho ho ho........as I said a few days ago......my absolutely favourite time of year




*And also want to wish our lovely @keishashadow safe travels tomorrow and hope they all have an absolute blast in Orlando!!!!! Can`t wait to hear all about it.......*


----------



## Lynne G

Aw how sweet with J, Robo.  Yeah, older one would not even get close to Santa until he was around 6 years old.  We would wave from the floor above, as that’s how close we could get when he was a toddler.  Little one had no such shyness with characters.  

Rain seemed to had passed by us. That dense fog this morning was neat to see.  Though accidents news even in the wee hour I was up.  Good thing none of us needed to our in that  early hour. Though commuting tomorrow, so hoping no fog or monsters on my drives.  

Kids want burgers dinner today.  Guess that not wanting the other day was just not a burger day.  Maybe because so warm compared to the other day.  Going to fire up the grill.  Yay!


----------



## Charade67

I am almost finished writing this stupid paper.  I am so over this class. December 16 can't come soon enough for me. I still have math assignments to complete too. 



DrunkJam said:


> I have picked up DDs cold AGAIN, I feel like she and I have had a cold a month since school went back in September. I, however, am a crock, and all colds go to my lungs so I am a wheezy mess (and we tested for Covid to be safe, and we DON'T have that - we got it in July and it kicked my butt - I actually had to stay in bed and shiver and wheeze for ten days!) I suspect we have been shielding a long time, so getting back to normal, our immune systems are still getting used to everything!


Oh no. Hope you are better before you have to leave for your trip. Sounds like you have a fabulous vacation planned. 



schumigirl said:


> Must get on with some wrapping now..


I still need to do that too. I had to buy some tape today.



Realfoodfans said:


> I went on a class yesterday at a local bakery. I have done them previously but always nice to get new ideas.


Cute! I'm okay at baking, but terrible at decorating. 



Robo56 said:


> J did take a photo with Santa yesterday at the Mall. He is looking at me with trusting eyes as I told him it would be ok. It melted my heart. You can tell in his eyes he was not going to sit long and he wanted out of there.
> 
> Santa was so sweet he got down on the floor and played cars with J as J would not sit on Santas lap.
> 
> I was not going to force him to take a photos with Santa. I figured if he wanted a picture with Santa ok if not it was alright too. As with the Grinch he was not afraid of Santa just weary of a new person which is good. This Santa was so sweet.


Aww...I don't blame him for being cautious. I was wary of Santa at that age. Glad you were able to get a picture. What a great Santa. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> I got a few more flowers put together for gd's quilt. It's starting to look pretty cute!!!! I need to run to my favorite fabric store and pick up some backing block fabric so that I can applique them onto the block. I can't wait to see how this turns out!!!! I am still struggling on how to add some yellow as well


I'd love to see it when it's finished. 

I'm going to call it a night. I took a little nap this afternoon, so hopefully I can still get to sleep and not be wide awake for too long.


----------



## macraven

I did not realize it was 70 today until I went outside to get the mail.
Tomorrow will be another good weather day for us.

Not looking forward when the temps start to drop.
I have adjusted to warm weather and pleased winters are not harsh.

I know it will happen…

Charade, hope sleep comes easily for you tonight.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay for good weather days for Mac.  Ah glad you won’t see that white four letter word anytime soon now.  Hehe, was in North Carolina one time long ago, and they got a dusting of snow.  Shut the town down.  No one knew had to drive, nor had tires made for wintery conditions.  Unlike us, we have those all season tires, and all my family knows how to drive in those wintery conditions.  

Ah, a dark Thursday morning.  
Not the best picture, but the wreath on my front door:


Yay was still lit when I left.  Unlike the lights along my driveway.  

But was a quick enough commute, and office feels warm.  Well it should be.  Was 49 when I left over an hour ago.  And almost a bad hair day.  My still damp hair May dry quicker, if I walk outside later.  Close to 20 mph winds today.  Yeah, even if dips the feels like temp, 53 the high today.  Should be that around when that hurry back routine is.  

And so, no matter where I am, I do try to be that early bird tea drinker.  And I am this morning.  Was thirsty, as I settled in.  Kinda fitting.  

Yes, it’s that ever so happy day, to enjoy more than a few glasses, mugs, cups, bottles, or cans of your favorite drink or drinks.  Water in there, good to drink.  Either way, make sure hydrated on this Thirsty Thursday.  

You know, 




Yay, now a day closer.


----------



## keishashadow

Thank carole, getting ready to rouse the troops for the invasion.  Weird to have an afternoon flight, usually crack of dawn for us. 
The weather forecast has changed for our dates…supposed to flirt with 80 degrees. perfect weather for middle DS to continue to pass his new found kidney stones while gearing up for another surgery when we come home

orlando’s best kept secret is…earl the squirrel is a rodent. I do find the backstory amusing, fits in with U being a bit left of center.


----------



## Lynne G

Safe travels Keisha!  And have a fabulous blast of fun while there.  Yeah, squirrels are furry tailed rats.  LoL Time of year hope they don’t try to make a home in your home.


----------



## macraven

It is 70 but that temp will drop when the rain starts later today

Sitting on our enclosed screened porch watching the cows across the street 

Cats have joined me

(You know it’s a dull day at my place when I cow watch)


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's a quick stop in!!!!

Papers are still covering my desk.  I should have most of them shuffled by the end of the day today.

We brought the tree in last night.  Tonight is tree decorating and chirstmasfying the house.  It's time to get some Xmas in the house!

I am not sure what is on the menu yet tonight.  I have chicken defrosting.  It will be a spur of the moment decision 

Temps are very balmy (for us) today which I am loving.  The forecast is calling for them to fall again, but tolerable temperature.  No extreme cold warnings though. - which makes me happy!!!!

Off to shuffle more papers.  

Just wanted to wish everyone a great day today!!!!!


----------



## DrunkJam

Hello everyone! 
I don't know what I am doing today, which is crazy cos it's 10pm. 
I have been to the fete. I didn't win the raffle, but I did play some of the games, and I have missed these types of things. 
Not to be political, but, I am really upset about the Border Force strikes. We *need* this holiday. It might be our last chance, and now, who knows if we can even go.


----------



## macraven

Let’s lay off the political stuff
Thought I posted to you about that a few days ago


----------



## macraven

Need to figure out what’s for dinner
BBQ carry out or Domino’s pizza

Never made it to the grocery store today


----------



## DrunkJam

macraven said:


> Let’s lay off the political stuff
> Thought I posted to you about that a few days ago


Ah, OK, I didn't realise simply saying that a strike that was only announced yesterday will likely impact what is probably our last holiday as a family (with zero comment on the nature of the reasons or my feelings about them) was political. 
If the flights were cancelled for any other reason, would that be equally unacceptable?
I guess as consumers of healthcare who will suffer as a result of those, different, strikes and as consumers of travel who will be impacted, we are just acceptable collateral damage, best not to have feelings about it, in case it's construed as political, huh?


----------



## Lynne G

Welcome to Friday!!! Yay! 


Glad you enjoyed the fete, even without winning a raffle.  I hope your trip has no issues, and hope you all have a most fabulous time.  

Hope Keisha’s afternoon flight went well, and will be waking up to some awesome fun today.  

I should get to bed.  Good night and yay!  It’s Friday!


----------



## Charade67

Finished and submitted my paper. Going to bed now. Math tomorrow. 
Good night.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay for Charade to be done her paper.  Good luck with the math today.

Today? Tea and a warm home, how nice is that?

Weather.  Yeah.  Not a Winter weather fan here. But no matter, alarm is off, but I’m up early anyway. in that predawn cool. Thus, I’m happy house feels warm, as we are just two degrees above  freezing.  Yes, that rainy wind from the South is gone, and an Arctic system is ready to set up.  Ack.  Glad they are saying most of that stuff from the Arctic will go South of us.  Poor Charade, maybe.  Thought today, will be enjoying a golden sunrise and a full day of sun.  But that wind is still around.  So bad hair alert.  14 mph gusts. Hehe, as tied up hair I will be.  Maybe even my ball cap. Sigh.

Well with it being almost the middle of December, our 10 day forecast shows some wet chances, and highs in the mid 40’s, with a few 30’s highs in there too.  Worse saying the wet on Monday could be snow showers, but the rest is just rain.  Either way, ugh.  I like that full days of sun.  But my car always has a windshield scraper, blanket, and winter hat and gloves. And a jug of windshield cleaner.  Unless you are the lead car, wet means icky windows when in traffic.

And so, a pep in step today.  Lazy Friday.  Woot! Hehe, last night, little one asked what is in store for today.  Well, time to meet up with my sister,  to plot and scheme, what we want to bake next weekend.  Hence will be showing what wants to make, what we have already bought or have, then some shopping to get ready. Promised her a diner lunch.  There’s two Jewish diners where she enjoys their soup.  The one I like more, is sorta on the way to meet up, but on the way with a little off the main way enough.  The other is directly on the way up.  But don’t care.  Both have delicious food.  I think that little bit way one is where we will be.  May get some bakery goods from there too, on way out, as will be nice to enjoy, as we decide our baking plans. Lazy Friday.  Woot indeed.  I so appreciate these three day weekends.

Therefore these wishes: May all have a most Fabulous Friday and that most happy and Wonderful Weekend.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's Friday   

I am looking forward to the weekend - even though I am working both days.  But that is alright.  With only a couple of weeks until Xmas, I will get extra days off over the Christmas holiday.  The office for my main job is closed between Xmas and New Years - and I have asked for that time off from the second job, as I am watching gd between the 2 holidays as her daycare is closed then but dd and sil are both still working.  So Grammie to the rescue!

No tree decorating last night.  I picked up a shift as someone called in sick.  Tonight I think will be order in pizza, and decorate the tree and house!!!!  For some reason, I am MORE than ready and excited to decorate and get my Christmas Cheer on!!!!  I might even pick up some eggnog to whip up some yummy drinks.  Eggnog paralyzers - here we come!!!!  I know that drink is a crazy canuck thing...but they sure are yummy.  I can't drink too many of them, but I sure do enjoy one or two during the holiday season 

I am not sure what else the weekend has in store - probably some gift wrapping.  It is a light christmas since we are heading to Florida in spring.  We were hoping to lock in dates last weekend, but of course it was a super busy short weekend, we didn't get to lock in any dates.  I am hoping to find a sweet deal on flights for late April/May.  



Lynne G said:


> Not the best picture, but the wreath on my front door:


VERY pretty!!!!   I love that it has lights on it.  


macraven said:


> BBQ carry out or Domino’s pizza
> 
> Never made it to the grocery store today


Ooooo yummy!  That sounds delicious.  I think it's pizza on our menu tonight.  Pizza is supposed to be the easiest meal to order.  For us, there is always a fight.  Pappa John's seems to be the one we can all agree on.  


Charade67 said:


> Finished and submitted my paper. Going to bed now. Math tomorrow.


Yay on submitting the paper!  You will get through the semester one paper at a time.  


Lynne G said:


> Lazy Friday. Woot! Hehe, last night, little one asked what is in store for today. Well, time to meet up with my sister, to plot and scheme, what we want to bake next weekend. Hence will be showing what wants to make, what we have already bought or have, then some shopping to get ready. Promised her a diner lunch.


How lucky are you that you can get together with your sister to do things like that!  I envy people who have family that live close to them so that you can do things like that.  I do miss live close to my family where I would get to do things like that.  
Enjoy your extra long weekend!!!

Well, I should shuffle a few more papers.  There is always a paper to shuffle around.  

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## macraven

Pumpkin 
You are so busy!

Having any days off will be great for you


----------



## Lynne G

Saturday is here.  House is warm.  Felt good after a long hot shower.  DH wants to get going.  But thinking Illl get moving soon.  Yeah, we both were up hours ago.  

Yay, baking day.  And nicely below freezing, 26 degrees days that outdoor thermometer.  Cool in my book.  But still, rain to hold off until tomorrow.  So, a sunny morning that turns to clouds by lunchtime.  No matter.  Kitchen will be warm with all the cookies and other we are doing today.  Tea and coffee will be flowing as well.  

Super stupendously beautiful Saturday to all.  And hope that 80 degrees day Keisha is having, means she and family are having that most fabulous time.


----------



## Robo56

Good Saturday Morning everyone.

It is 14 days and 18 hours until Christmas.












schumigirl said:


> lol.....I`m not a fan of squirrels in general, so maybe a no on the ornaments...neither of us can remember buying it last Christmas at Universal.......guess we must have.


Hubby likes to feed the squirrels here. We have some that are just about as big as cats.

If the food gets low they have been known to come and tap on the kitchen window….LOL



schumigirl said:


> J is adorable!! He is growing so quickly, you are so fortunate to be able to spend so much time with him, and he obviously loves being with you too.


He is a sweet little fella. I do enjoy spending time with him.



Lynne G said:


> Not the best picture, but the wreath on my front door:


Pretty wreath.



keishashadow said:


> orlando’s best kept secret is…earl the squirrel is a rodent. I do find the backstory amusing, fits in with U being a bit left of center.


It is funny.

Hope you and the family had a safe and uneventful trip into Orlando. Enjoy the Florida sun.

Sending get well prayers to all who are sick.

My younger sister K and I made the trip yesterday to Nashville to the Mall at Green Hills. We had a wonderful time enjoying some sister time, shopping and having lunch.

I had to laugh at this little lit up dog Christmas display outside one of the stores, My sister saw it and pointed it out to me.



This is a very nice Mall with plenty of choices for shopping. They have added a few more nice stores since I was last there.

The Macy’s Store there was beautiful and had 3 floors. I found this beautiful Christmas pillow and thought is would be a good addition to the Christmas cheer in the house.

Like Halloween you can never have to many Christmas decorations I guess.



I like Crate and Barrel store and they had one there and I was able to find some nice things.

They also had one of the nicest Willams and Sonoma Stores I have been in.

Later in the evening after we arrived back in our area we stopped into Cracker Barrel for dinner. We were sat a a table near the Christmas tree and fire place. I had not been to Cracker Barrel and in a long time. The food and service were very good and the Christmas vibe was nice. This was a nice way to round out a great day of sister time and shopping.


Up early this morning. Think I might try and go back to bed for a little while.


Have a wonderful Saturday everyone doing whatever it is that makes you happy.


----------



## Robo56

Lynne G said:


> Yay, baking day. And nicely below freezing, 26 degrees days that outdoor thermometer. Cool in my book. But still, rain to hold off until tomorrow. So, a sunny morning that turns to clouds by lunchtime. No matter. Kitchen will be warm with all the cookies and other we are doing today. Tea and coffee will be flowing as well.



Sounds like a perfect baking day.


----------



## macraven

I had to look twice at the dog picture
lol
quite funny !


----------



## Realfoodfans

@Robo56 the toppers are all fondant except the wreath is piped buttercream.  I’ve booked to do a Disney class in January.

Love the dog picture.  I took this one today outside the Lyme Regis RNLI (our lifeboat rescue service) made from old galoshes!

We are down in Sidmouth for a few days.  It always feels like coming home.  Last night we went to the Donkey Sanctuary Carol service - it was beautiful. Tonight we are going to illuminated gardens and a Christmas market.
There is snow at home but luckily just frosty down here.
Lynne hope the baking went well.


----------



## keishashadow

Indeedy we are Enjoying the beautiful weather here.  DS took a pool day, while the mr & I went to MK that was wildly crowded.  For those who are familiar, the line for Astro orbiter 


and end of “lightening lane” for the haunted mansion.  We were less than half that line & it took a solid 20 minutes to reach attraction entrance.  





So pretty!  Doing the MVMCP in a few days


We’re having having fun driving the rental this trip, BMW s2

Finished up night at White Castle. Just the thing after the heavy Disney meals 

Yes, that is a 30 pack lol.  Will serve as lunch one day lol

Nice to hear of everyone’s holiday preps and activities!


----------



## macraven

Save one burger for me please


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, a live report from Keisha.  Have party fun.  We did that one year.  Was nice, and probably much cheaper than now.  Great pictures and yay, for that sweet rental car score. Hehe, leftover burgers. Not a fan of those burgers, but yay for easy meal.  And looking like great weather. 

Love that pictures of booted dogs, Real.

Very nice pillow Robo.  Always nice to have holiday pillows around. Sweet to spend time with your sister, and shop, with lunch together at a pretty mall. 

Well baking and making we were.  Round 2 is next weekend.  Did 4 types of cookies, delicious peanut butter fudge we made from a new recipe we found ( a keeper), and so many milk chocolate dipped pretzel sticks with some that had been rolled in three different types sprinkles, some with chopped peanuts, and some with crushed peppermints, with store looking chocolate pieces from a mold we had.

And yeah, did take an early evening nap, as blamed it on a very restless bed mate the night before.  Hence I’m up way too early. Hehe, but so is he this morning, as last evening napping was him as well.  I made some tea, but may try to get back to sleep soon. He may try, or may see him with eyes closed in his chair in front of our largest tv, with is on right now. 

Have a most lovely Sunday today.  A rainy one for us.  Saying light rain in the morning, so hoping to not get that wet, as have have to get gas for the car, and some bills to pay.  Will be soggy as we drag those trash cans to the curb tonight, as heavy bands of rain to start by lunchtime, and continue through the evening.  Glad I’m south enough, as just north of me, wintery mix. No snow, but cool enough feeling rain though. And alarm ready to be set. 

Yeah, shorter day week day routine this week, with office party day in there this week.  Glad the rain is a one day event, before our next chances at the end of this week.  Hehe, getting closer to that week of lazy to end the year. Woot!


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> so many milk chocolate dipped pretzel sticks with some that had been rolled in three different types sprinkles, some with chopped peanuts, and some with crushed peppermints,


I’ve yet to find the perfect chocolate coating for them

Have tried using MW & stove top double boiler 

No matter what type/brand/fat additive, they all have that faint white bloom on them after a week or so


My choc covered cherries come out well but, are refrigerated & never last more than a day or two before being gobbled up 

Unsolved mystery 

Have a lovely Sunday all.  Our Epcot day  my blood has already thinned. Cooler this am 69 & breezy.  If I were home would think it a heat wave lol


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Keisha, never had issues with my chocolates.  Use either local candy company chips, or lately, found at that Target, fancy chocolate brand of chips, and both work great.  Found the white with sparkles at Michael’s, and those  worked great every time.  Used the milk chocolate yesterday,  and have dark and white, with the sparkle white, to use next weekend.  Have used the dark chocolate for strawberries at Thanksgiving for dessert, and they came out so delicious, some people were not even waiting until the chocolate hardened, was that good. Will do sone marshmallows too.  We like the dark chocolate for them mor.  

Use a double boiler, just until chocolate seems to be totally melted, then turn heat off, and use.  We do as many pretzels as can, then when not much left, use it for the molds we have, and this time, even had just a little left, crumbled up a few l broken pretzel pieces, tossed in a handful  of chopped peanuts, and dropped two clumps of them chocolate covered.  We used to put them in freezer to set, but was so cold out yesterday, placed on porch for a good few minutes, and they set rather fast.  Hope with the cloudy weather and cooler 70’s, you are having, you all are still enjoying your trip.  I’d much rather be there.  Guess not north enough, as wintery mix just changed to a light rain.  At least we are close to 40.  Sigh. Winter?  Rather be  south right now, for sure.  

Need to tell little one, older one left, how about us get going?


----------



## Charade67

Happy Sunday afternoon.  I have finished my billing and bookkeeping class and will now concentrate on math for the rest of the week. I have 2 more exams to take and then the semester will be over. 

The university released the commencement schedule. Thankfully we don't have any conflicts. Dh has to be at the school of communications degree presentation on Thursday, May 11 at 10:00, B has her ceremony on Thursday at 2:00, and mine is Friday at 10:00.  The big ceremony for the entire university is Friday at 7:00.



Lynne G said:


> Poor Charade, maybe.


??? I think I missed something. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> No tree decorating last night. I picked up a shift as someone called in sick. Tonight I think will be order in pizza, and decorate the tree and house!!!! For some reason, I am MORE than ready and excited to decorate and get my Christmas Cheer on!!!!


Did you get all of your decorating done? We are doing minimal decorating this year since we won't be home at Christmas. 



Robo56 said:


> I had to laugh at this little lit up dog Christmas display outside one of the stores, My sister saw it and pointed it out to me.


Too funny.



Realfoodfans said:


> Love the dog picture. I took this one today outside the Lyme Regis RNLI (our lifeboat rescue service) made from old galoshes!


Cute and very clever. 



keishashadow said:


> Finished up night at White Castle. Just the thing after the heavy Disney meals


I haven't had a White Castle burger in ages. Probably a couple of decades. 



Lynne G said:


> Well baking and making we were. Round 2 is next weekend. Did 4 types of cookies, delicious peanut butter fudge we made from a new recipe we found ( a keeper), and so many milk chocolate dipped pretzel sticks with some that had been rolled in three different types sprinkles, some with chopped peanuts, and some with crushed peppermints, with store looking chocolate pieces from a mold we had.


If anyone needs me I will be at Lynne's house eating cookies. 



keishashadow said:


> No matter what type/brand/fat additive, they all have that faint white bloom on them after a week or so


Chocolate never lasts more than a week at my house. 

I'm off to take a math exam. Later I need to finish wrapping presents. I have 2 more and then I am finished.


----------



## macraven

stuff the cookie’s in your pockets from Lynne’s house and send some to me


----------



## Lynne G

I’ll have to ship all our baking and chocolate items to Charade and Mac, and Keisha too.  If you’d pm me address, will at least send a card your way.  

Charade, meant that thunderstorms that came by the other day, stayed South of me. But rainy Sunday we have been having.  

Did get gas, over 30 cents lower than last week.  Would like to see even lower gas prices.  Also paid bill, and did some shopping.  Talked with sister, all is ready for our round 2.  

Well, cans at curb, and deciding what for dinner.  May just pick up one of those cooked chicken packs, and make my own chicken noodle soup.  Bought wide egg noodles, so I guess more proper looking noodle soup this time.   Seems like that kinda day.  Cool, rainy and wet and damp feeling.


----------



## Charade67

Lynne G said:


> Charade, meant that thunderstorms that came by the other day, stayed South of me. But rainy Sunday we have been having.


No thunder storms here, but we did get a lot of rain last week. 

One more exam left and then the semester is over.


----------



## keishashadow

My new park bag This trip. Posting for our comrade who loves purple 

Saw josh gad surrounded by security in Epcot today.  Our narrator for CP this evening. 

Dinner pkg at LE cellier was an excellent splurge. Couldn’t finish my filet. The merry elf did it justice 


Charade67 said:


> I haven't had a White Castle burger in ages. Probably a couple of decades.


Oh the onions talked to me all night. Will be awhile before I indulge again. 


His sugar free mousse surprising good. I can’t pass crème brûlée


----------



## macraven

Will do!

I don’t know what the gas prices you all are having but ours are today at $2.39.

I filled my tank up 3 days ago when it was $2.41


----------



## macraven

Just saw keisha posted and hope she has more food pictures to share with us.

Nice pictures of your offspring!

How many mickey bags do you have now Keisha?


----------



## Lynne G

Love that bag, Keisha.  Filet one of my favorite cuts of meat.  We always enjoyed our meals there.

Ooh I’m full.  Decided to make some corn bread.  Was delicious with real butter and the soup I made.  Older one has leftovers, that I know he will finish.

Ag alarm has already been set, and that earlier bedtime tonight.  Monday blues will start soon enough.  Sigh.   But movie Friday, then baking weekend take 2, and shorter week day routine next week.  Then ah, time for relaxing, with haircut next week.

Enjoy this Sunday night.  Had to go out, after dinner, 20 minutes ago, as apparently little one needs a new pillow.  And I guess everyone else needed to ge out there too.  Traffic seems busy for a Sunday night.  I guess because time of year, maybe longer hours at some places. t least I think I’m done shopping, all but one delivery to come, and then planning to be wrapping what I have startling this week.


----------



## macraven

I can eat my weight in corn bread.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> How many mickey bags do you have now Keisha?


I can’t count that high  I usually stick
With Dooneys   That backpack a cheaper loungefly one I’m not worried about getting banged up in parks.  My first, was surprised  how comfy it is.  

PS I filed up tank at home last Wednesday.  Was happy to see it drop to $3.27 gallon. Generally, a dime higher elsewhere


----------



## Charade67

Note to self: Don’t do math exam review after midnight.


----------



## schumigirl

Thank you again to the special San ladies for your lovely comments recently, mac, Janet, Maria Ruth and Robbie......always appreciate your kind words. Lindsey`s funeral is today, certainly sending all her family and friends prayers today to get through that, I have no idea how they will. It`s been a tough week since we heard the news. Thank you. 





Yesterday one of my best friends made me go out an early walk with her and the dogs....I didn`t really have a choice as she just turned up and hijacked me.....it was very nice though and although we didn`t go far, that sunrise was beautiful, but so cold!! And she was right, a very brisk walk with those doggies and her, it did me the power of good.









​
And we start the week again below freezing here. We haven`t really had much snow, being right beside the coast we can miss it, but it`s been pure white with a thick frost last few days and not much above freezing anytime.

Promised to take one of my friend`s granddaughters to see Father Christmas after school today, mum is in France lawyering....dad is away for a week and grandma has been asked to work too, so happy to help out. I`m glad she still believes at almost 6, she is adorable.

Got some more presents to buy, some cards too and I need more gift cards so will head out this morning and hopefully get what we need. No lists, I just hope I see items that will suit whoever I`m looking for. 

Slow roasting a chicken in the Aga today, then tomorrow will let the carcass boil down for as many hours as it needs to make a beautiful stock for chicken noodle soup, using the extra chicken that`s helped flavour the stock. Only way to make real home made chicken noodle soup. Tonight will make mini roasties, roast carrots and parsnips and will make up some pepper sauce to go with the chicken, very winter warming dish perfect for a day like this. 

Going to make some minion christmas cupcakes for Elise this afternoon before we head off to see Santa......last lot I made for Christmas looked more like they could have been for Halloween! The red did not blend well. 

















Have a lovely Monday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Schumi, I’m so sorry to hear of Lindsay’s passing.  May the family and her friends find some peace and comfort today.  May sweet memories of her never go away, and remain in the hearts of those grieving the loss of her.  

Ah yes, a Monday is here.  At freezing, and a cloud filled day.  At least the rain is gone, for now.  Tomorrow is going to be a full day of sun, as certainly need to see that taco in bright sunshine.  But today, not as bright, with all the clouds.  Have already heard two of the four trash trucks that will be coming this morning. Had told older one should drag them up, as said to  him last night, to do so, before he takes off for work.  All cans should be empty by the time he’s leaving for work.  Then maybe will rock sone shades, maybe not.  Will see at my lunchtime walk. Always carry my shades.    

Most marvelous Monday today homies..


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> My new park bag This trip. Posting for our comrade who loves purple
> View attachment 724452
> Saw josh gad surrounded by security in Epcot today.  Our narrator for CP this evening.
> 
> Dinner pkg at LE cellier was an excellent splurge. Couldn’t finish my filet. The merry elf did it justice
> 
> Oh the onions talked to me all night. Will be awhile before I indulge again.
> View attachment 724453
> 
> His sugar free mousse surprising good. I can’t pass crème brûlée



And I just love it Janet! Never seen the movie (I know I know )  love the bag though. You suit purple too!!

Glad the trip has been such a success, love your pictures! I`m going to try White Castle, everyone I know loves them, so have to go with them as they know good burgers! And creme brulee......one of my favourites! 






Had a lovely visit to see Father Christmas yesterday with an over excited 6 year old. All she asked for was a real typewriter and a tub of hot chocolate....my heart about melted! She plays with my old typewriter and hopefully she`ll catch the writing bug. 

Took her for some hot chocolate and muffin in costa coffee afterwards, she loves it in there, then grandma picked her up later before dinner, I said I`d feed her but no need. 

Today is still absolutely freezing outside, our heating won`t be off at all today again. I thought it had snowed overnight as the place was pure white when I looked out, just a hard frost. Been out to do my school reading this morning which was a tough one due to the choice of book. But, home now and should get most of my wrapping done today. 

Lovely home made chicken noodle soup and a sourdough bread I baked before I went out this morning, dinner is roasted salmon, mini roast potatoes and some veg.

Ordered some new outfits for Christmas, so that delivery should be here today or tomorrow, a few other things in there too. Ordered some special gifts for my friend and her family who are Jewish and don`t celebrate Christmas, simple things though and add in some chocolate coins for the kids who although they are older, still love getting them.  They do still come to our Boxing Day extravaganza when we do have them, well they are some of our best friends I`d hate them to miss it. 
























Happy Tuesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

How cute, Schumi, the 6 year old.  Haven’t seen a real typewriter lately.  That’s how I learned to type.  Now I use a single finger, mostly. 



On my second cup of tea, but had to scrape car windows to be that early bird commuter.  About 15 minutes ago, looked at my window, picture above.

Yep, a full sunny day, but cool feeling.  Yeah, when your car gives you an icy conditions warning beep when you start to drive.  Yes, surely cool, at 25 degrees right now.  But at least no rain or wet on the roads.  

No lunchtime walk, well, walking to restaurant for holiday lunch with coworkers. So day will tell family not hungry for an early dinner.  

And thus, day Mac gets a Taco Bell meal.  

Yes, a Taco Tuesday. Time to eat a , or maybe two.  

Most terrific Taco Tuesday to all.


----------



## macraven

My Mr Mac is a one finger typer


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Finally getting to do a quick stop in!!!  Gotta love taco Tuesday!

I had a busy weekend with working, and the shifts went fast as it was busy.  I keep seeing lots of beautiful things in carts while I was working at the register/tills/POS.  It is amazing what other people find even though I look at the shelves every shift lol.

Work is busy with people finishing up projects before Christmas break.  There always seems to be papers to shuffle or specialized invoicing needing to be completed.  I'm alright with that.  It makes the day go fast!

Weather is turning cold again...nothing new for us.  We had a reprieve for a few days - which is nice...but it's heading to the deep freeze again.  

Hmmmm...something weird is happening with my quotes     So no replies to what I read.  

Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## macraven

believe the glitch on the boards has been corrected now Pumpkin


----------



## Lynne G

Hope all have a good night.  Camel says should wear a coat.  39 degrees the high tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> believe the glitch on the boards has been corrected now Pumpkin



Still all wonky and off kilter here mac......laptop, ipads and phone are all the same. Hope they get it sorted soon. 






We had snow overnight, not deep, but enough. Real feel of -5 which is around 23C. Cold in any language. 

This morning volunteering again to do some checking on folks who are a little vulnerable, going to be a cold one. It`s been a while since we had temps this cold for sustained period for this length of time. Usually we have a cold day or so and it`s gone. Should be warmer by Tuesday, so hoping by the time we drive up to Scotland it`ll be gone. 

Think I`m sorted for Christmas now, only a few bits and bobs to pick up to take up to Scotland with us and the odd stocking filler here and there. Waiting on one parcel to arrive and some Christmas clothes I ordered and I`m done. I think. There`s always something to find.....

Doing a pork fillet in chinese spices and hoisin sauce, chinese leaf stir fry to go with it for dinner tonight, made some sausage rolls last night for lunch today to try a different sausagemeat to see if it`s nice. Food sorted for the day as breakfast is toast and marmalade. 

Going an early walk with my friend with the dogs again this morning, along the shore, we are so lucky where we live.. sunrises are so pretty with beautiful scenery around, it can`t beaten for views. I think it`ll be a short walk for me, it`s going to be bitter out there. 






















Happy Wednesday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh 3 degrees above Schumi, right now, but clear skies for me.  Cool indeed for both of us.  At least not a large amount of snow.  Nice to have meals sorted for today, and hope your walk was enjoyable this morning.  

And yes, we have that mid week of a day, Wednesday is here.  And yes, 

Just like the camel returns every Wednesday, so do the clouds for us later today.  Hence the camel is floating by with the clouds, to wish all of us homies to have that most wonderful of a hump in the week day kinda feeling day, a wonderful Wednesday.  

Yeah, glad no commuting tomorrow, as wintery mix, then heavy rain is our Thursday weather.  Yep, that need to water all, and soak the now mostly hard frozen land.  Fitting for our thirsty Thursday.  

Hmm, boards not wonky for me right now.  Hope they can fix the issues that have been happening.  

But up that early hour, and with it in the mid 20’s in temp, hear the heater on.  See, I turn it down overnight, then bump it up when I arise, as nice to be freshening up for the day in warmer air.  

So, this tea drinking homie needs to get back to that week day routine.  And sending good thoughts all are happy and healthy, and getting ready for some holiday fun. 

 Yay for not this weekend, but next weekend, woot!  Holiday one.  

Hehe, going to have little one mail my cards for me.  Think the postal service said tomorrow, was the last day for standard mail to be guaranteed to be delivered by Christmas.  Picked up cute holiday stamps, so she can stamp them for me, then drop off later this morning.  She’s on that term done.  Should have graduated this month, but missed one class required for her major. Hence, my pocketbook is not done paying for her classes, and now a Spring graduation, with the masses.  University is so large, they do the different degrees, at different times in the day.  Sigh.  

Ooh Robo’s countdown ever thst close to single digits.


----------



## Lynne G

Ah nothing like phone flashing mid west storm, as my weather app gives updates of weather flashes every so often.  Thus, while I get that wintery mix, very cool feeling rain tomorrow, I sincerely hope MonyK and Buckeev, and any other homie in that bad weather in our mid west areas, stay safe and dry.


----------



## macraven

Our high today will be 52 and some rain later today
Last I checked, temps were at maybe 49

Now this is cold weather for where I am.

After living in the south, it’s still better than living a mile from Lake Michigan ….

Wind off the lake when we lived in the north had me use profanity a lot


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Our high today will be 52 and some rain later today
> Last I checked, temps were at maybe 49
> 
> Now this is cold weather for where I am.
> 
> After living in the south, it’s still better than living a mile from Lake Michigan ….
> 
> Wind off the lake when we lived in the north had me use profanity a lot



That is cold where you used to live mac.....but yes, for where you are right now that is cold too!! Wrap up warm with fleecy blankets if you`re not doing much. Although our house is always hot, I still love an afternoon snuggling on the sofa with a soft fleece together......there may or not have been a snooze involved there too.......lol......






I did go for an early walk this morning, it was too cold. But, I lasted an hour before Tom picked me up from the shore car park and we set off to do some home visiting. Didn`t take long as there weren`t many. We did offer to help in the church hall to make tea and coffees, but they have plenty of volunteers which is fabulous. 

Our beach this morning.......you can`t see the snow behind us and it was a decent amount.











The sausage rolls I baked last night were lovely. They don`t look particularly appealing I guess, but tasty. So easy to make and this was one batch, we freeze some and use them at get togethers where there are a lot of us and we`re doing a buffet. Our Boxing Day gathering we usually make about 200 of these. Some have cranberry sauce through the sausagemeat along with leeks, ground black peppercorns, garlic and onion seasoning. They are lush. We had 5 each for lunch and they are very filling.


















Snow back and forward from when we got home just before lunch, it is freezing, real feel is -6. Not going out tonight or tomorrow, grocery and veg delivery coming in the morning. We`re quite enjoying hibernating in this cold, apart from the walks with my friend and her doggies. 

Another Christmas movie tonight........

Format of the Dis is fine on my phone, but still odd on laptop and ipads.  

Have a lovely evening.......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's hump day!  The weekend is on the horizon!

Dh called me earlier saying we need to head out to pick up the last little bits and bobs for Christmas.  He has a secret Santa gift to pick up, and he wasn't happy with the amount of things we got for everyone...so off we are headed tonight to pick up the last of them.  He loves Christmas and giving gifts.  It is how he is.  I was hoping for a lighter $$$ for Xmas...I guess that is out   We are very blessed to have the resources we have in the the current times.  

So I FINALLY landed a job with our health authority!!!  I am super excited, as this was part of my plan.  It is only part-time, but it is my foot in the door.  I will be coordinating/booking senior home care.  My current manager was very understanding about me wanting to not come in full-time here, so he is very willing to work with my schedule there.  He knew I was actively looking for something more, as what I do here, is set  There is no where else to go or do with my current position, and I want more.  It is time to let someone else have the flexibility that is offered here.  I will be putting in my notice for my TJX/HomeSense job.  I make more in one shift at the new job...than I do working 3 short shifts at TJX.  

Well, I should sort more papers.  

System is still super buggy!  But I'm sure they will continue to work on it.  

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's hump day!  The weekend is on the horizon!
> 
> Dh called me earlier saying we need to head out to pick up the last little bits and bobs for Christmas.  He has a secret Santa gift to pick up, and he wasn't happy with the amount of things we got for everyone...so off we are headed tonight to pick up the last of them.  He loves Christmas and giving gifts.  It is how he is.  I was hoping for a lighter $$$ for Xmas...I guess that is out   We are very blessed to have the resources we have in the the current times.
> 
> So I FINALLY landed a job with our health authority!!!  I am super excited, as this was part of my plan.  It is only part-time, but it is my foot in the door.  I will be coordinating/booking senior home care.  My current manager was very understanding about me wanting to not come in full-time here, so he is very willing to work with my schedule there.  He knew I was actively looking for something more, as what I do here, is set  There is no where else to go or do with my current position, and I want more.  It is time to let someone else have the flexibility that is offered here.  I will be putting in my notice for my TJX/HomeSense job.  I make more in one shift at the new job...than I do working 3 short shifts at TJX.
> 
> Well, I should sort more papers.
> 
> System is still super buggy!  But I'm sure they will continue to work on it.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!



Congratulations on your new job Pumpkin…..chuffed for you! Hope you’re happy in that position…..

And hope this post works!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay Pumpkin, think you will be happy with your new part time job.  

Sigh, almost done for me, but at least lunchtime walk was not too bad.  Was sunny and 40 degrees.  Little one was in shorts. Yeah, not me.  LoL.  Cloudy out now, but I don’t think we need to go anywhere after I sign off.  She did mail my cards before our lunchtime walk.  

Dinner?  Hmm, maybe will make some steaks.  Picked them up the other day, so a good night to cook on outside grill, as dry weather for dinner time.  Snow, they are saying will start around 9 tomorrow morning, then turn to rain, as high temp is 45 tomorrow.  Will taper off by Friday afternoon.  That’s good, as movie Friday for us.  Yes, 4 hours  or so in the movie theater.  Should hopefully, feel warm in there.  Last time we  went to the theater, was not as warm as we thought it should have been.


----------



## macraven

Just checking in to see how all the homies have been doing today
It’s usually midnight or later before i check in here
Trying to change that and get to bed earlier 

Pumpkin nice to read you now have that new job!
You will shine in it.

Lynne…hope you did not freeze your butt off grilling outside this evening.
It’s cold where you are tonight

Ok, for me 50 degrees is cold….

Schumi, your pictures of the sea I just love seeing!
It’s something about water that gives me a calm feeling.
You are lucky to be so close to it.
Probably more enjoyable when you walk down to it in warmer months though
The cold winds during your winter would keep me in the house..

Is everyone made headway on their Christmas shopping?

I need to hit Walgreens tomorrow to buy a few cards.
Mr Mac sent out our cards to the sons already so our family shopping is done.
We do a card with checks included 
They have always been hard to shop for and they prefer the $$

Sweet dreams to all
Nighty night


----------



## Charade67

Quick good evening. The semester is finally over.


These past 8 weeks seemed to take forever.  Spring semester doesn't start until January 16. I am going to enjoy the break.  B is waiting for one of her professors to finish grading and then post the final grade.  I just ordered her books for next semester.  I can't believe we are almost done. 


Congrats on the new job Pumpkin. I hope you enjoy it and it leads to full time if that's what you want.


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> Is everyone made headway on their Christmas shopping?


I was finished and had everything wrapped. DH has decided that we need to hang the stockings. I had not planned for stockings this year and have no idea what to put in them.


----------



## macraven

stockings are good to be filled with loose change and candy


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Just checking in to see how all the homies have been doing today
> It’s usually midnight or later before i check in here
> Trying to change that and get to bed earlier
> 
> Pumpkin nice to read you now have that new job!
> You will shine in it.
> 
> Lynne…hope you did not freeze your butt off grilling outside this evening.
> It’s cold where you are tonight
> 
> Ok, for me 50 degrees is cold….
> 
> Schumi, your pictures of the sea I just love seeing!
> It’s something about water that gives me a calm feeling.
> You are lucky to be so close to it.
> Probably more enjoyable when you walk down to it in warmer months though
> The cold winds during your winter would keep me in the house..
> 
> Is everyone made headway on their Christmas shopping?
> 
> I need to hit Walgreens tomorrow to buy a few cards.
> Mr Mac sent out our cards to the sons already so our family shopping is done.
> We do a card with checks included
> They have always been hard to shop for and they prefer the $$
> 
> Sweet dreams to all
> Nighty night



But, that is cold for you mac where you live....you`ll get warmer before any of us!

Glad you got your cards sorted!

Yes, it`s beautiful living next to the water, even when it`s rough and wild, there is something very calming about it. I`m lucky I`ve always loved as close as this on both coasts, growing up as a child, the beach was a stones throw away too. It is pretty.





Charade67 said:


> Quick good evening. The semester is finally over.
> View attachment 725200
> 
> These past 8 weeks seemed to take forever.  Spring semester doesn't start until January 16. I am going to enjoy the break.  B is waiting for one of her professors to finish grading and then post the final grade.  I just ordered her books for next semester.  I can't believe we are almost done.
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new job Pumpkin. I hope you enjoy it and it leads to full time if that's what you want.




Enjoy your break Charade.




macraven said:


> stockings are good to be filled with loose change and candy




We still have the tradition that strangely both our parents did for us, that their parents did for them. Coins, usually pound coins, a larger denomination note, usually a £50 note for Kyle, we didn`t get that lol, a satsuma which is from bygone days, none of us like them but it`s traditional, large chocolate bar and something small as a gift. It`s funny, it`s a bit of a novelty, but as kids we all went for the stocking first on Christmas morning and Kyle always does the same too. One of many nice Christmas morning traditions to keep going.... 






Glad to see the glitches on the site have been sorted!

We have real feel of -7 this morning, glad I`m hibernating and glad I don`t really have to go out anywhere till Saturday night when we have a Christmas night out in our favourite pub/restaurant, hoping the roads are fine then as it is out in the middle of nowhere.

Today we have some deliveries and have some jobs planned to do, nothing exciting though! But, it`s feeling very Christmassy now.....seeing all the gifts wrapped and some hidden away of course.....love it!

Chicken Marsala tonight for dinner, we have a huge amount of mushrooms left over, ideal dish for that, parmetier potatoes to go with that. Lunch today will be chicken noodle soup I made the other day. Food sorted for Thursday.

Tea has been nice this morning, but looking forward to breakfast soon.....kitchen table has been set for breakfast and waiting a fresh pot of tea once we`re both showered and dressed.

























Happy Thursday ​


----------



## Lynne G

Weather.  And so that storm is coming, not finishing until afternoon tomorrow.  Saying 3 inches of wet before we are done.  Wet days?  Yes.  Periods of heavy rain and windy.  Hold on to those umbrellas.

At least both days in the mid 40’s the high, but yes, a very soggy feeling, cool feeling, windy Thursday.  Overcast right now.  And any wet is icy now, 30 degrees, so below freezing still in the early hours. 

Hehe, told older one to be careful driving today.  He said, I know how to drive in bad weather.  Poor little one, she has driven in some huge downpours. Both our cars have AWD and anti lock brakes.  And at least older one does not leave until later, when above freezing out there.  Though surely raining or still a wintery mix. But probably just rain, when he leaves, as saying in this early news, that wintery mix that was to be as including those in and around the city, will now be enjoyed more North of us, in the more northern parts of the north and west suburbs.  Sigh, but happy not commuting today for me. 

Hehe, weather guy just said morning commuting will be a pain in the you know what. And my work  texted me early this morning and said open and business as usual.  Yeah, never thought I’d be good with minimal commuting. But it is very nice, to save over an hour of my day, when teleworking. 

And so, turned our heater up a bit, made my tea, and now to be back to an other screen. 

Hehe, be like the weather today, staying well hydrated, and enjoying a most terrific Thirsty Thursday.


----------



## macraven

lynne I know your kids are used to driving in nasty winter weather but it’s still a concern when being the mom

I am sure they are safe drivers and will be fine 

My sons got so tired of me when i told them give me a call once you get to work when out streets were icy


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, Mac.  No matter how old, still our kids, and worry about them.  Older one usually calls me when he leaves work.  

We had mostly a brief snow that quickly turned to freezing rain, now just drizzling, and we are above freezing, by 3 degrees.


----------



## disneyseniors

macraven said:


> Will do!
> 
> I don’t know what the gas prices you all are having but ours are today at $2.39.
> 
> I filled my tank up 3 days ago when it was $2.41


Wow, you are lucky!  You must live in the South.   Ours just went down to 2.99 a gallon and I thought that was great!  Hopefully they will fall even more!


----------



## macraven

yes, live in the South


----------



## disneyseniors

schumigirl said:


> Still all wonky and off kilter here mac......laptop, ipads and phone are all the same. Hope they get it sorted soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had snow overnight, not deep, but enough. Real feel of -5 which is around 23C. Cold in any language.
> 
> This morning volunteering again to do some checking on folks who are a little vulnerable, going to be a cold one. It`s been a while since we had temps this cold for sustained period for this length of time. Usually we have a cold day or so and it`s gone. Should be warmer by Tuesday, so hoping by the time we drive up to Scotland it`ll be gone.
> 
> Think I`m sorted for Christmas now, only a few bits and bobs to pick up to take up to Scotland with us and the odd stocking filler here and there. Waiting on one parcel to arrive and some Christmas clothes I ordered and I`m done. I think. There`s always something to find.....
> 
> Doing a pork fillet in chinese spices and hoisin sauce, chinese leaf stir fry to go with it for dinner tonight, made some sausage rolls last night for lunch today to try a different sausagemeat to see if it`s nice. Food sorted for the day as breakfast is toast and marmalade.
> 
> Going an early walk with my friend with the dogs again this morning, along the shore, we are so lucky where we live.. sunrises are so pretty with beautiful scenery around, it can`t beaten for views. I think it`ll be a short walk for me, it`s going to be bitter out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday ​



Hi Carole:  I'm finally getting caught up on this thread!  I love reading about your menus each day.  I think you are starting to inspire me to cook more, LOL. 
Tonight I am making a chicken/rice casserole which I made up.  It has Cr of celery soup, celery, onions, and chicken noodle soup.  Also some half and half if it needs it.  After it is mixed up I put the cut up cooked chicken in and cover it all with crumbled Ritz crackers and a dot of butter, and bake for an hour.  It is simple but Roger loves it, so it's all good.  It's hard to find a recipe without cheese, but Roger hates cheese and won't eat it, so I have to adjust all my recipes!

We are going to have your cold spell starting this weekend with lows below zero and highs only in the single digits.  Brrr!!!   Today we have over 9 inches of snow and more falling at this time.  Roger has snow blown the drive 2 times now!  I admit I am staying in and doing things around the house, or just relaxing, while it is so snowy and cold.

It feels good to get all the Christmas shopping done,, doesn't it?  I finally have mine done, plus my son's birthday party next week right before Christmas!  He was due on Valentines Day and was 7 weeks early.  Now he is 6'1" and healthy, LOL.  I heard that preemies usually get pretty big when they do grow.  I didn't plan to have a birthday right before Christmas, oh well.

It was nice of your friend to encourage you to take a walk.  I know you were feeling sad.  It's amazing what a walk will do for you.

Take care everyone
ruth


----------



## disneyseniors

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's hump day!  The weekend is on the horizon!
> 
> Dh called me earlier saying we need to head out to pick up the last little bits and bobs for Christmas.  He has a secret Santa gift to pick up, and he wasn't happy with the amount of things we got for everyone...so off we are headed tonight to pick up the last of them.  He loves Christmas and giving gifts.  It is how he is.  I was hoping for a lighter $$$ for Xmas...I guess that is out   We are very blessed to have the resources we have in the the current times.
> 
> So I FINALLY landed a job with our health authority!!!  I am super excited, as this was part of my plan.  It is only part-time, but it is my foot in the door.  I will be coordinating/booking senior home care.  My current manager was very understanding about me wanting to not come in full-time here, so he is very willing to work with my schedule there.  He knew I was actively looking for something more, as what I do here, is set  There is no where else to go or do with my current position, and I want more.  It is time to let someone else have the flexibility that is offered here.  I will be putting in my notice for my TJX/HomeSense job.  I make more in one shift at the new job...than I do working 3 short shifts at TJX.
> 
> Well, I should sort more papers.
> 
> System is still super buggy!  But I'm sure they will continue to work on it.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!


Hi Pumpkin:   I worked in HOme Care for several years as an RN case manager, and I LOVED IT.  It was my favorite job as a nurse.  I hope your new job goes well now that you have your foot in the door.


----------



## disneyseniors

macraven said:


> yes, live in the South


My brother does too, and he's always telling me how low his gas prices are.  LOL.  We used to live in Tn, and the grocery and gas prices were always lower than where we live now.  Come to think of it, all things we cheaper in the South.  I do miss that.


----------



## schumigirl

disneyseniors said:


> Wow, you are lucky!  You must live in the South.   Ours just went down to 2.99 a gallon and I thought that was great!  Hopefully they will fall even more!




Don`t laugh......a rough equivalent, we are paying $8.75/$9 a gallon for fuel.......I know you can`t really compare our two countries, but it makes us laugh when the guys and gals at the rental car desk ask us if we want something mor eeconomical.....er no!!!! Give us the biggest gas guzzler you have.......our cars at home are pretty big gas guzzlers too, but, it is what it is.




disneyseniors said:


> Hi Carole:  I'm finally getting caught up on this thread!  I love reading about your menus each day.  I think you are starting to inspire me to cook more, LOL.
> Tonight I am making a chicken/rice casserole which I made up.  It has Cr of celery soup, celery, onions, and chicken noodle soup.  Also some half and half if it needs it.  After it is mixed up I put the cut up cooked chicken in and cover it all with crumbled Ritz crackers and a dot of butter, and bake for an hour.  It is simple but Roger loves it, so it's all good.  It's hard to find a recipe without cheese, but Roger hates cheese and won't eat it, so I have to adjust all my recipes!
> 
> We are going to have your cold spell starting this weekend with lows below zero and highs only in the single digits.  Brrr!!!   Today we have over 9 inches of snow and more falling at this time.  Roger has snow blown the drive 2 times now!  I admit I am staying in and doing things around the house, or just relaxing, while it is so snowy and cold.
> 
> It feels good to get all the Christmas shopping done,, doesn't it?  I finally have mine done, plus my son's birthday party next week right before Christmas!  He was due on Valentines Day and was 7 weeks early.  Now he is 6'1" and healthy, LOL.  I heard that preemies usually get pretty big when they do grow.  I didn't plan to have a birthday right before Christmas, oh well.
> 
> It was nice of your friend to encourage you to take a walk.  I know you were feeling sad.  It's amazing what a walk will do for you.
> 
> Take care everyone
> ruth



I`m not a big cheese eater either, except I love a nice creamy Brie, Philadelphia cream cheese or a wensleydale with cranberries.....I very rarely cook with cheese unless it`s chicken mac n cheese if it`s for Kyle. I have never heard of crumbling up ritz crackers to cook with, that`s a new one!! We have them with chicken noodle soup or with philly cheese. But, we stopped buying them as they made them "healthier".....less salt....pah....no taste now!! 

I love cooking though......real cooking is always fun, not just throwing something into a pot, hearing what some folks call dinner is hilarious at times!!! But, I still love eating out too.....far too often to be truthful!! Although not this week......all the Wednesday lunch gang cried off yesterday as it was too cold....lol......we`re wimps!! I doubt I`d last long where you live.....I think apart from Canada you win the coldest temps out of all of us.....it can be like a competition at times, but I think.....you win!! 9 inches of snow is intense!!! Yes, staying in is so cosy at times like that. 

Oh bless him, that was an early baby, glad to hear he turned into a big strapping lad!!! Kyle was two weeks late, he was due New Years Eve, he was too comfy.....lol.....a party before Christmas sounds like fun though!!!

Yes, walking in the cold is not something I`d normally do, but I was glad she kinda forced me to go, she is an outdoor gal, and she was right, I did feel better after our walk, she`s a good listener too  

Good to see you Ruth 





Yes, dinner was lovely, mushrooms are something I`ve missed over the last few years, but reintroducing them has been a success I think. Shame it doesn`t work with onions!!! Well, I`m ok with scallions and the green part of leeks. 

Had some heavy rain this afternoon, washed away all the snow, but it`s freezing again tonight so hoping it warms up a little by morning for the roads.

Got some little jobs done today which was nice and watched an old black and white movie, then we had a snooze on the big sofa....woke up and it was 5pm! It was lovely though as we just had the light from the fire and the Christmas Tree lights on, oh and a candle, very cosy. 

Think we may venture out tomorrow......I`ve thought on a couple of gifts I can buy and realised I`ve forgotten one of my Godchildren...oops!!! 

Movie time.....still to decide which Christmas one to watch........The Grinch maybe or Scrooged.......we`ll see.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick stop in.  

Shopping went good last night.  Once more gift to buy, then we will be done.  Stocking stuffers are done.  I will be wrapping tonight.  I already told ds's they are banished to their rooms for the evening.  Not that it is different than any other night, but there is no wandering into the kitchen for a night snack.  I know what we want to buy for the last gift, so it is a quick visit to a store downtown.  I think I will call ahead and check if they have what I am looking for, just to save a trip incase they do not have it.  

It seems the paper shuffle is slowing down now as we are creeping closer to Christmas.  Projects are closing or close to done.  It is always nice to have the slow down happen.  



macraven said:


> I need to hit Walgreens tomorrow to buy a few cards.
> Mr Mac sent out our cards to the sons already so our family shopping is done.
> We do a card with checks included
> They have always been hard to shop for and they prefer the $$


That is a great way to do Christmas.  My parents do the same thing now - and send cards with cash or gift cards.  The cost of shipping items here is astronomically high.  It just doesn't pay to send things through the mail anymore.  


Charade67 said:


> These past 8 weeks seemed to take forever. Spring semester doesn't start until January 16. I am going to enjoy the break. B is waiting for one of her professors to finish grading and then post the final grade. I just ordered her books for next semester. I can't believe we are almost done.


Enjoy your break!!!!  You worked hard to get through the classes.  


schumigirl said:


> We still have the tradition that strangely both our parents did for us, that their parents did for them. Coins, usually pound coins, a larger denomination note, usually a £50 note for Kyle, we didn`t get that lol, a satsuma which is from bygone days, none of us like them but it`s traditional, large chocolate bar and something small as a gift. It`s funny, it`s a bit of a novelty, but as kids we all went for the stocking first on Christmas morning and Kyle always does the same too. One of many nice Christmas morning traditions to keep going....


That's a great tradition.  We do similar here as well, add in some socks. their favorite candy, and instead of coins...it's now a gift card and usually some other item I find that they might like.  This year I found old school electronic games we had growing up for the male stockings.  

I hope your weather warms up for you soon.  That damp cold is COLD and gets right down into your bones.  


Lynne G said:


> weather guy just said morning commuting will be a pain in the you know what. And my work texted me early this morning and said open and business as usual. Yeah, never thought I’d be good with minimal commuting. But it is very nice, to save over an hour of my day, when teleworking.


It's great you are able to have a hybrid work situation!  My sister does the same, and she loves it!!!!!  I have a quick 7 minute drive each way.  Not long, but I think I could definitely adapt to a hybrid of work   


disneyseniors said:


> It feels good to get all the Christmas shopping done,, doesn't it? I finally have mine done, plus my son's birthday part next week right before Christmas! He was due on Valentines Day and was 7 weeks early. Now he is 6'1" and healthy, LOL. I heard that preemies usually get pretty big when they do grow. I didn't plan to have a birthday right before Christmas, oh well.


It is definitely a good feeling to have it done.  I will be done here shortly!  I am usually done earlier, plus we were done until dh decided that there needed to be a few more things under the tree.  

My FIL was a preemie back i the day 70+ yrs ago.  He was tiny enough to fit into a shoe box.  It is a miracle he is still here and healthy as a horse.  He is a resilient man!  It is amazing how tiny we can enter into this world!  

Well, I should probably shuffle a few more papers.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I forgot to add

Thank you for all the congratulations on the new job!  I'm excited to start.  It was a long time to get to this point, but that was the plan when I went back to college 3 yrs ago.  It was part of my game plan.  We have a new hospital that just opened here, with new Dr's arriving in the coming years with new departments and more services offered locally.  So it was my plan to upgrade and get hired within the healthcare field.  I know it's not for everyone...but for me...it is becoming more clear it's a good choice for me.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I forgot to add
> 
> Thank you for all the congratulations on the new job!  I'm excited to start.  It was a long time to get to this point, but that was the plan when I went back to college 3 yrs ago.  It was part of my game plan.  We have a new hospital that just opened here, with new Dr's arriving in the coming years with new departments and more services offered locally.  So it was my plan to upgrade and get hired within the healthcare field.  I know it's not for everyone...but for me...it is becoming more clear it's a good choice for me.



The best things are worth waiting for Pumpkin. You’ll do great there.




Scrooged won tonight, such a funny movie…….

And not as cold tonight, still around zero, but warmer than it has been for us.


----------



## Lynne G

Nacho dinner.  Our kind.  Nothing other than lean ground sirloin, fresh salsa, and cheese.  Got fresh made chips from the store.  Yum.  

At dinner, heavy sounding rain.  Now more quiet. All are saying we need the rain, and all are more than happy it was not snow.


----------



## macraven

Agree that rain is better than having snow


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, Friday is here, and it’s still raining.  Oh well.  

Almost bedtime for me.  Alarm is off, but know will be up early anyway.

Hope all have a very good night’s sleep.


----------



## Charade67

Hello everyone. I'm either posting very late for Thursday or getting a very early start on Friday.  I should be sleeping, but I am wide awake. Today I am 55. I don't have any big plans for the day. I need to take Caspian for a nail trim later this morning and then B and I are going shopping. She still needs to get a gift for her dad. I'm also going to stop by the new bundt cake store that just opened. They sent me an email to get a free mini cake for my birthday.



disneyseniors said:


> It feels good to get all the Christmas shopping done,, doesn't it? I finally have mine done, plus my son's birthday party next week right before Christmas! He was due on Valentines Day and was 7 weeks early. Now he is 6'1" and healthy, LOL. I heard that preemies usually get pretty big when they do grow. I didn't plan to have a birthday right before Christmas, oh well.


Happy early birthday to your son. My husband and and I both have birthdays near Christmas. His is Christmas Eve. 
A friend of mine has a "little" brother who was a premie. He is now around 6' 4".  Last I heard he was working security at a children's hospital.


schumigirl said:


> Don`t laugh......a rough equivalent, we are paying $8.75/$9 a gallon for fuel.....


Yow! It just dropped to 2.99 here. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> It is definitely a good feeling to have it done. I will be done here shortly! I am usually done earlier,


I usually have everything purchased and wrapped long before now. I'm using school as an excuse for being behind this year.

Guess I should try to get some sleep now.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Agree that rain is better than having snow



It`s so much better, but looking out this morning the driveway is glistening and everything looks white with frost, still going to be a cold one for us. Real feel for us is -7. Cold. 




Charade67 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm either posting very late for Thursday or getting a very early start on Friday.  I should be sleeping, but I am wide awake. Today I am 55. I don't have any big plans for the day. I need to take Caspian for a nail trim later this morning and then B and I are going shopping. She still needs to get a gift for her dad. I'm also going to stop by the new bundt cake store that just opened. They sent me an email to get a free mini cake for my birthday.
> 
> 
> Happy early birthday to your son. My husband and and I both have birthdays near Christmas. His is Christmas Eve.
> A friend of mine has a "little" brother who was a premie. He is now around 6' 4".  Last I heard he was working security at a children's hospital.
> 
> Yow! It just dropped to 2.99 here.
> 
> I usually have everything purchased and wrapped long before now. I'm using school as an excuse for being behind this year.
> 
> Guess I should try to get some sleep now.

















Hope you have a lovely birthday Charade.........55 is a good age, I hit it in September.....  
​


Yep another freezing cold day for us today. We are going out this morning after all, will be well wrapped up for sure. I`m rethinking my outfit for our Christmas night out with friends tomorrow.....I had planned a sparkly dress and shoes, but now thinking a sparkly top with dressy trousers and boots underneath.......might be warmer, although the restaurant is always warm as we sit in the area with the real fire.....very nice. 

Spicy fruity curry tonight for dinner, Madras style, it`ll be nice I`m sure. Made the sauce last night, will let it simmer away this afternoon with chicken and red peppers. 

No idea for lunch, will be a warm one I think. Will get last of my cards posted away this morning, all local-ish so they should get them. 



Hope Janet and family are all still having a wonderful trip in Orlando and hope @Sue M is doing well and her husband is getting better too.





























Have a wonderful Friday ​


----------



## Lynne G

And we are still raining. Thankfully warm, so ice not an issue this early morning.  44 says the outside temperature on my thermometer near our front door.  Probably one of the warmer spots in our home, as our home faces mostly East. 

Woot!  Happy birthday to Charade.  Still in the 50’s club with me, Schumi and other homies.  Turned 2 years older than you, this year.  Enjoy shopping with B.  Hope you find what you are going for. 

And up early anyway.  Oh well.  A long hot shower and some tea.  Nice start to another day of wet.  But at least a movie one for me, lazy start of a bonus three day weekend.  And rain should stop while we are watching the movie.  And even nicer?  Final baking and chocolate making items this weekend.  Sweet times ahead. 

Fabulous Friday!  Woot, holiday weekend coming up. Robo’s countdown is less than 10 now.  Oh my goodness.  Still have to say a little shocking that Christmas  is next Sunday.  What a year this has been.


----------



## macraven

Happy Birthday Charade!


----------



## disneyseniors

schumigirl said:


> Don`t laugh......a rough equivalent, we are paying $8.75/$9 a gallon for fuel.......I know you can`t really compare our two countries, but it makes us laugh when the guys and gals at the rental car desk ask us if we want something mor eeconomical.....er no!!!! Give us the biggest gas guzzler you have.......our cars at home are pretty big gas guzzlers too, but, it is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I`m not a big cheese eater either, except I love a nice creamy Brie, Philadelphia cream cheese or a wensleydale with cranberries.....I very rarely cook with cheese unless it`s chicken mac n cheese if it`s for Kyle. I have never heard of crumbling up ritz crackers to cook with, that`s a new one!! We have them with chicken noodle soup or with philly cheese. But, we stopped buying them as they made them "healthier".....less salt....pah....no taste now!!
> 
> I love cooking though......real cooking is always fun, not just throwing something into a pot, hearing what some folks call dinner is hilarious at times!!! But, I still love eating out too.....far too often to be truthful!! Although not this week......all the Wednesday lunch gang cried off yesterday as it was too cold....lol......we`re wimps!! I doubt I`d last long where you live.....I think apart from Canada you win the coldest temps out of all of us.....it can be like a competition at times, but I think.....you win!! 9 inches of snow is intense!!! Yes, staying in is so cosy at times like that.
> 
> Oh bless him, that was an early baby, glad to hear he turned into a big strapping lad!!! Kyle was two weeks late, he was due New Years Eve, he was too comfy.....lol.....a party before Christmas sounds like fun though!!!
> 
> Yes, walking in the cold is not something I`d normally do, but I was glad she kinda forced me to go, she is an outdoor gal, and she was right, I did feel better after our walk, she`s a good listener too
> 
> Good to see you Ruth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, dinner was lovely, mushrooms are something I`ve missed over the last few years, but reintroducing them has been a success I think. Shame it doesn`t work with onions!!! Well, I`m ok with scallions and the green part of leeks.
> 
> Had some heavy rain this afternoon, washed away all the snow, but it`s freezing again tonight so hoping it warms up a little by morning for the roads.
> 
> Got some little jobs done today which was nice and watched an old black and white movie, then we had a snooze on the big sofa....woke up and it was 5pm! It was lovely though as we just had the light from the fire and the Christmas Tree lights on, oh and a candle, very cosy.
> 
> Think we may venture out tomorrow......I`ve thought on a couple of gifts I can buy and realised I`ve forgotten one of my Godchildren...oops!!!
> 
> Movie time.....still to decide which Christmas one to watch........The Grinch maybe or Scrooged.......we`ll see.



I knew you would get a laugh out of my dinner, LOL.  I admit I am not a very good cook, but I try. Gotta get points for that.  And the casserole was delicious, but a little salty.  We still have the salted Ritz crackers here.  

Your gas prices are outrageous.  No wonder you don't balk at our prices.  But we drive A LOT.  I'm into town at least 4 times a week and it's a 20 plus round trip.  Mygrand son and family lives in Duluth, Mn, and it is over 3 hours away from us.  My other grandson lives in Fargo, N. Dakota which is about 2 1/2 hours away.  It seems nothing is close to us.   Minneapolis is about 5 hours away from us because we live in the far north of Mn.  I guess I do win some of the cold awards - awaiting those, LOL.  

The snow has finally stopped and we have about 10 inches or more on the ground, not counting the drifts.  So glad that's over with for now.  Going to go eat my gourmet lunch of an apple sliced, cheese, and Club crackers with a diet coke,    That's my diet lunch I've been eating for a while and now I crave it??!!!  Happy Eating and just be glad I'm not cooking for you


----------



## schumigirl

​


disneyseniors said:


> I knew you would get a laugh out of my dinner, LOL.  I admit I am not a very good cook, but I try. Gotta get points for that.  And the casserole was delicious, but a little salty.  We still have the salted Ritz crackers here.
> 
> Your gas prices are outrageous.  No wonder you don't balk at our prices.  But we drive A LOT.  I'm into town at least 4 times a week and it's a 20 plus round trip.  Mygrand son and family lives in Duluth, Mn, and it is over 3 hours away from us.  My other grandson lives in Fargo, N. Dakota which is about 2 1/2 hours away.  It seems nothing is close to us.   Minneapolis is about 5 hours away from us because we live in the far north of Mn.  I guess I do win some of the cold awards - awaiting those, LOL.
> 
> The snow has finally stopped and we have about 10 inches or more on the ground, not counting the drifts.  So glad that's over with for now.  Going to go eat my gourmet lunch of an apple sliced, cheese, and Club crackers with a diet coke,    That's my diet lunch I've been eating for a while and now I crave it??!!!  Happy Eating and just be glad I'm not cooking for you




lol.....I do envy you the salty crackers!!! This healthy option is rubbish!! Yes, as long as you have fun with cooking, all good. 

You do have some long journey`s for family visits! That`s the downside of living far away from things I guess. Oh yes, you absolutely win the coldest in America award!!! That is a lot of snow......think of how soon you`ll be in Orlando!!!

lol.....you lunch sounds like, er....fun.......jk.....glad you enjoy it, you certainly don`t look like you need to diet!! Mine will start January 3rd and I really, really need that 




​Yep, Friday night is wine night.......well any night is wine night here!!! But, something about a Friday is always rather nice, even though I haven`t worked in years, through choice, I still get that "weekend" feeling. 

Ended up going out for lunch today with some friends who aren`t coming out for dinner tomorrow night, it was nice and it was rather a long lunch!! The restaurant didn`t mind though as we kept buying drinks afterwards. Managed to share all our gifts for each other too, we all did rather well. Food was lovely, some went for the Christmas menu of turkey or roast beef, but Tom and I and four others went for steak, we all got the filet which was beautifully cooked. It really was a lovely lunch and afternoon with good friends.

So, one of my Godsons popped round as we got home with his fiancee, so they left with their Christmas gifts and the curry I made for tonight, we won`t be hungry at all, except maybe for a little bowl of potato chips with the movie. I do want my Le Creuset dish back, he is known for being forgetful with things like that!! 

Pot of tea before we have wine and movie later.......Scrooged was good last night, might be The Grinch or Christmas Vacation maybe......


----------



## disneyseniors

schumigirl said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> lol.....I do envy you the salty crackers!!! This healthy option is rubbish!! Yes, as long as you have fun with cooking, all good.
> 
> You do have some long journey`s for family visits! That`s the downside of living far away from things I guess. Oh yes, you absolutely win the coldest in America award!!! That is a lot of snow......think of how soon you`ll be in Orlando!!!
> 
> lol.....you lunch sounds like, er....fun.......jk.....glad you enjoy it, you certainly don`t look like you need to diet!! Mine will start January 3rd and I really, really need that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Yep, Friday night is wine night.......well any night is wine night here!!! But, something about a Friday is always rather nice, even though I haven`t worked in years, through choice, I still get that "weekend" feeling.
> 
> Ended up going out for lunch today with some friends who aren`t coming out for dinner tomorrow night, it was nice and it was rather a long lunch!! The restaurant didn`t mind though as we kept buying drinks afterwards. Managed to share all our gifts for each other too, we all did rather well. Food was lovely, some went for the Christmas menu of turkey or roast beef, but Tom and I and four others went for steak, we all got the filet which was beautifully cooked. It really was a lovely lunch and afternoon with good friends.
> 
> So, one of my Godsons popped round as we got home with his fiancee, so they left with their Christmas gifts and the curry I made for tonight, we won`t be hungry at all, except maybe for a little bowl of potato chips with the movie. I do want my Le Creuset dish back, he is known for being forgetful with things like that!!
> 
> Pot of tea before we have wine and movie later.......Scrooged was good last night, might be The Grinch or Christmas Vacation maybe......


Your movie night sounds like fun.
I was curious as to which Christmas movies are your favorites?
We are watching A Christmas Carol tonight - the old one with Alistair Sim.  We love that one.
We have watched The Muppets Christmas, always a laugh - love Rizzo!
Let's see:  HOme Alone
Miracle on 34th Street (the one with Natalie Wood in black and white)
It's a wonderful Life with James stewart

I know there are more but can't think of them now.

I guess the township finally plowed our country road (it's been 3 days) and we can get out of our house now.  Really need groceries, especially those Gala apples.  I am an apple snob and will only eat Gala, LOL.
I did lose 10 pounds on this diet, but my big weight loss came after having covid with complications.  I lost 30 pounds then.  I am trying not to gain it back again, but it is a struggle as I love to eat! 

Have a fun movie night


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Yay...it's Friday     I have a few papers on my desk today, but nothing that I can't spread out to keep me busy all day.  

I am working a long day tomorrow and that will probably be one of my last weekend shifts at TJX.  I see that I have no shifts between Xmas and New Years  I get the message loud and clear from the scheduling manager that he doesn't like it when people enforce boundaries about corp ignoring availability, with his scheduling.  Since I talked with him and submitted my availability form with notes about my availability, he has scheduled me for very few shifts   I loose respect for managers who are passive agressive like that...and be sickingly nice to you face, but then do that   I got my schedule for the new job, and one weekend shift will pay more than a whole month of me working short shifts there so I consider that a big win.  

We are supposed to have Dh's work Christmas party tonight.  He is not sure if he wants to go.  So it will be a last minute decision to attend.  It has been a long stressful week for both of us, and we could just settle in with a blanket, movie and some popcorn for the night.  I could pass on an indoor golf simulator night, making small talk with people I really don't know.  I'm happiest when I am at home or off traveling doing new and fun things.  



Charade67 said:


> Today I am 55.


 Happy happy happy birthday to you!!!!! It is hard having a birthday near Christmas. My birthday is early Jan and it sucks just as much to have it after as well. I have two kiddos who have birthdays shortly after xmas - one is Jan and the other is Feb. Looking back now, I wished we would have celebrated them 6 months later as a half birthday. It might have been a little easier.  Oh well.  It seems most of our family birthdays land between Dec - March for some reason.  


schumigirl said:


> I`m rethinking my outfit for our Christmas night out with friends tomorrow.....I had planned a sparkly dress and shoes, but now thinking a sparkly top with dressy trousers and boots underneath.......might be warmer, although the restaurant is always warm as we sit in the area with the real fire.....very nice.


Both outfits sound amazing!  I don't have the pizzaz to pull off the sparkly look.  I LOVE love LOVE it...but I know I can't pull it off like other women can.  Both sound lovely.


Lynne G said:


> And we are still raining. Thankfully warm, so ice not an issue this early morning. 44 says the outside temperature on my thermometer near our front door. Probably one of the warmer spots in our home, as our home faces mostly East.


Rain is definitely better than snow.  Enjoy that warm spot in the house.  


disneyseniors said:


> The snow has finally stopped and we have about 10 inches or more on the ground, not counting the drifts. So glad that's over with for now.


Yikes!  That's a big dump! We were supposed to get a huge dump next week, but it has changed now to just cold.  I would rather have the cold going into the holidays, than worry about road conditions with a huge dump of snow.  


schumigirl said:


> Ended up going out for lunch today with some friends who aren`t coming out for dinner tomorrow night, it was nice and it was rather a long lunch!! The restaurant didn`t mind though as we kept buying drinks afterwards. Managed to share all our gifts for each other too, we all did rather well. Food was lovely, some went for the Christmas menu of turkey or roast beef, but Tom and I and four others went for steak, we all got the filet which was beautifully cooked. It really was a lovely lunch and afternoon with good friends.


That sounds like it was a lovely lunch!  It's always great to have those special meals with friends.  

Well, I should shuffle more papers around. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

disneyseniors said:


> Your movie night sounds like fun.
> I was curious as to which Christmas movies are your favorites?
> We are watching A Christmas Carol tonight - the old one with Alistair Sim.  We love that one.
> We have watched The Muppets Christmas, always a laugh - love Rizzo!
> Let's see:  HOme Alone
> Miracle on 34th Street (the one with Natalie Wood in black and white)
> It's a wonderful Life with James stewart
> 
> I know there are more but can't think of them now.
> 
> I guess the township finally plowed our country road (it's been 3 days) and we can get out of our house now.  Really need groceries, especially those Gala apples.  I am an apple snob and will only eat Gala, LOL.
> I did lose 10 pounds on this diet, but my big weight loss came after having covid with complications.  I lost 30 pounds then.  I am trying not to gain it back again, but it is a struggle as I love to eat!
> 
> Have a fun movie night



This is roughly our list....all of these are our favourites and yes, every year we watch them. Not sure if we have a favourite of the comedies as they are all classics.


Trading Places
Love Actually
Christmas Chronicles 1&2
Muppet Christmas Carol
Scrooged
Home Alone 1&2
Christmas Vacation
The Grinch (Jim Carrey)
A Christmas Carol (1938)
A Christmas Carol (1984)
Die Hard 1&2
The Ghost Breakers and The Cat and the Canary....both Bob hope classics and a Sunday afternoon double. 
Harry Potter and the Philosopher`s Stone.
Bridget Jones Diary if we have time. 
Wizard of Oz

Scrooge with Alastair Sim and White Christmas are always our last two movies, usually Christmas Eve unless we go to Scotland, then it`s the day before we leave. 


The 1951 Alastair Sim version is the quintessential Christmas Carol version for us, a complete classic and very like the way he is represented in the book, our absolute favourite. He is Ebenezer Scrooge. I have many copies of the book too as it`s my favourite Dickens book out of all of them. I read it every December, a different one every year. This year I`m reading one I bought in the New York Public Library, it`s almost a miniature one, but so cute. 

We`re odd, neither of us like It`s a Wonderful Life and Miracle on 34th St, the original one is my go to movie if I want to snooze......lol......

Being healthy isn`t easy, especially this time of year. You`ll do fine......that`s our problem too, we like food and drink, but good food and decent drinks, and we seem to be very good to ourselves!! 

Thank you, we will....have a lovely Friday night too......







Pumpkin1172 said:


> Yay...it's Friday     I have a few papers on my desk today, but nothing that I can't spread out to keep me busy all day.
> 
> I am working a long day tomorrow and that will probably be one of my last weekend shifts at TJX.  I see that I have no shifts between Xmas and New Years  I get the message loud and clear from the scheduling manager that he doesn't like it when people enforce boundaries about corp ignoring availability, with his scheduling.  Since I talked with him and submitted my availability form with notes about my availability, he has scheduled me for very few shifts   I loose respect for managers who are passive agressive like that...and be sickingly nice to you face, but then do that   I got my schedule for the new job, and one weekend shift will pay more than a whole month of me working short shifts there so I consider that a big win.
> 
> We are supposed to have Dh's work Christmas party tonight.  He is not sure if he wants to go.  So it will be a last minute decision to attend.  It has been a long stressful week for both of us, and we could just settle in with a blanket, movie and some popcorn for the night.  I could pass on an indoor golf simulator night, making small talk with people I really don't know.  I'm happiest when I am at home or off traveling doing new and fun things.
> 
> 
> Happy happy happy birthday to you!!!!! It is hard having a birthday near Christmas. My birthday is early Jan and it sucks just as much to have it after as well. I have two kiddos who have birthdays shortly after xmas - one is Jan and the other is Feb. Looking back now, I wished we would have celebrated them 6 months later as a half birthday. It might have been a little easier.  Oh well.  It seems most of our family birthdays land between Dec - March for some reason.
> 
> Both outfits sound amazing!  I don't have the pizzaz to pull off the sparkly look.  I LOVE love LOVE it...but I know I can't pull it off like other women can.  Both sound lovely.
> 
> Rain is definitely better than snow.  Enjoy that warm spot in the house.
> 
> Yikes!  That's a big dump! We were supposed to get a huge dump next week, but it has changed now to just cold.  I would rather have the cold going into the holidays, than worry about road conditions with a huge dump of snow.
> 
> That sounds like it was a lovely lunch!  It's always great to have those special meals with friends.
> 
> Well, I should shuffle more papers around.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


 Stuff him pumpkin....you`ll soon be off and yes, that is a win for you!! You deserve it, good things come to those who wait.

Indoor Golf simulations???? Er no, I`d rather be at home too.....enjoy whatever you do. I don`t miss going to corporate events or parties with folks I didn`t know, and usually it was no alcohol due to where the business was based, so not much fun if our usual gang weren`t over with us. Yes, meals out just spending time with friends is always priceless.

I love sparkles.....I have a sparkly red blouse and a purple kind of sparkly dress to choose from. I`ll see what I feel like and see what the other ladies are wearing, no snow forecast so I might get away with the dress and shoes......I don`t get my hair done till Tuesday, but will do my best with what I have right now!! Might put it up as it is quite long now, even with a mid colour cut several weeks ago. 

Have a great night.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

New over here!


----------



## Lynne G

A big welcome  to DisneyMom.  Stay around we really do talk a lot about something about nothing.  Well, weather and food mostly.  LoL.

Movie was actually good.  There was a total of 10 people in the theater, and we were 3 of that total.  Very quiet theater thankfully.  Was way too  long,  Hehe, little one asked if it would be over soon.  Looked at my watch.  Nope another hour or so to go.  We ate like so quick after getting out of the theater, as we rarely get food to eat while watching a movie.  There’s a burger place in the mall complex the movie theater is in, so was a good time to eat, as we beat the lunchtime and early dinner crowds.  We’re back home, all like beached whales.  Any dinner will be late, or may just we all snack when hungry later tonight. 

Rain has left the area.  So glad we are slowly drying out.  Thought roads were still mostly wet when we came home.  Tomorrow, a high weather system sets up shop.  Full day of sun tomorrow.  I think we all are really for those sunglasses needed days.


----------



## Charade67

Hello and thank you for all of the birthday wishes.  It has been a fairly quiet day. B and I braved the mall today. It wasn't bad. She got dh's Christmas gift and also a new winter coat for herself.  I ended up buying a couple of new shirts and a winter hat and gloves. I was going to do some laundry when I got home, but took a nap instead. 



disneyseniors said:


> The snow has finally stopped and we have about 10 inches or more on the ground,


Wow, that's more snow than I want to see. Our forecast has been hinting at possible snow next week. I hope it isn't too much. We have travel plans.



schumigirl said:


> you certainly don`t look like you need to diet!! Mine will start January 3rd and I really, really need that


I'll be joining you. I really need to drop quite a few pounds. 



Pumpkin1172 said:


> We are supposed to have Dh's work Christmas party tonight. He is not sure if he wants to go. So it will be a last minute decision to attend. It has been a long stressful week for both of us, and we could just settle in with a blanket, movie and some popcorn for the night. I could pass on an indoor golf simulator night, making small talk with people I really don't know. I'm happiest when I am at home or off traveling doing new and fun things.


I am fortunate that my dh's office parties don't include spouses or significant others.  An indoor golf simulator is an interesting theme for a party.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> Happy happy happy birthday to you!!!!! It is hard having a birthday near Christmas. My birthday is early Jan and it sucks just as much to have it after as well. I have two kiddos who have birthdays shortly after xmas - one is Jan and the other is Feb. Looking back now, I wished we would have celebrated them 6 months later as a half birthday. It might have been a little easier.


Yes, a December birthday can be a challenge, but at least it's not the 24th like dh.  His grandparents used to say that his parents should have celebrated on his adoption day instead.  My sister and niece both have January birthdays  - Jan 11 and 18.



schumigirl said:


> We`re odd, neither of us like It`s a Wonderful Life and Miracle on 34th St, the original one is my go to movie if I want to snooze......lol......


Those were both one and done for me. I'm glad I watched them, but they are not repeat movies for me.




DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> New over here!


Welcome!


Time for dinner. I decided to keep it simple and go to my favorite Chinese restaurant.


----------



## macraven

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> New over here!


about time you showed up here……
welcome to your home away from home!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

macraven said:


> about time you showed up here……
> welcome to your home away from home!


Thank you!!!


----------



## schumigirl

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> New over here!



 along Michelle.......nice to see you here!!




Charade67 said:


> Hello and thank you for all of the birthday wishes.  It has been a fairly quiet day. B and I braved the mall today. It wasn't bad. She got dh's Christmas gift and also a new winter coat for herself.  I ended up buying a couple of new shirts and a winter hat and gloves. I was going to do some laundry when I got home, but took a nap instead.
> 
> 
> Wow, that's more snow than I want to see. Our forecast has been hinting at possible snow next week. I hope it isn't too much. We have travel plans.
> 
> 
> I'll be joining you. I really need to drop quite a few pounds.
> 
> 
> I am fortunate that my dh's office parties don't include spouses or significant others.  An indoor golf simulator is an interesting theme for a party.
> 
> 
> Yes, a December birthday can be a challenge, but at least it's not the 24th like dh.  His grandparents used to say that his parents should have celebrated on his adoption day instead.  My sister and niece both have January birthdays  - Jan 11 and 18.
> 
> 
> Those were both one and done for me. I'm glad I watched them, but they are not repeat movies for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> 
> Time for dinner. I decided to keep it simple and go to my favorite Chinese restaurant.



Yes, I think dieting will be a popular pastime in January! Hope you enjoyed Chinese food.....one of my favourite types of food.




Ho Ho Ho.......just over a week till Christmas Day and it feels like it. Lots of activities in our village this coming week and saw our lights on the other night around the village, all the shops have really done us proud this year again and our tree looks fabulous. We have two churches and one has a beautiful star in the steeple and we can see it from up here at night, lovely.

Heavy rain this morning for us, but seems to be clearing, might walk into the village and see the Fisherman`s Choir doing their Carol Service, if rain stays on we`ll give it a miss. They`re repeating the show during the week in the evening too. I think come Tuesday this extremely cold blast (for us) will be over and it`ll just be cold.

Bacon for breakfast this morning, light lunch and then out for a group Christmas dinner tonight, very excited for that one as it`s in our favourite place, cosy pub restaurant that has real fires and we always book our tables in one of those areas. If it`s just us for a family visit or groups of us, we like that one area. It`s a Christmas menu tonight and we have all already chosen our options for dinner so no surprises there. Lots of bubbly will be enjoyed for sure!

Few little bits and bobs today to do but will be a lazy one, rain isn`t going off anytime soon so think we`ll give the choir a miss. Time for another pot of tea.......

























Have a wonderful Saturday and weekend ​


----------



## Lynne G

Super happy Saturday to all.  Yep, next Saturday, Christmas Eve.  And tomorrow, first candle will be lit for Hanukkah at sundown.  Menorah will be ready in our home tomorrow.

Baking and chocolate making day.  Warned little one, I want to leave much earlier than last weekend when we started.    We shall see if that happens.  Good thing, I think that favorite coffee shop is open at 7 am.  I am already up and ready, but I do have to make a store payment, and that store does not open until 8 am.  I want to pay it early, as due today, and I know we will be late into day before we finish, probably closer to when that store closes.  And since  that store is directly on the way to my sister’s, where we do all our fun sweet makings, makes sense to drop off that payment on our way up.  And a drive up there too, so will do both.  Hoping not as busy in those early open hours today. 

Weather. Ah yes, with that sky clearing in the wee hours, we are going to have a glorious sunrise in a clear sky.  Two degrees higher than freezing. Cool start.  And with the high 41, and some clouds around later in the afternoon, cool enough feeling day.  But those clouds are not rain filled.  Just those puffy white ones that may be blowing across the afternoon sky.

And will the wet, crappy weather to end the week day routines, I had planned to commute my last day of week day routines for over a week.  But changed it to this Tuesday, as no wet, and predicted to be sunny and cool.  Monday’s high temp is 4 degrees above freezing.  And both Tuesday and Wednesday’s high temps are not even in the 40’s either.  39 degrees the high they are saying for both days.  Lightweight winter jacket and sunglasses .  Yes.  Good weather days for later in December.  And then the rest of our 7 day forecast.  Rainy thirsty Thursday, kinda fitting as we (I think) still need the wet to fill our water table.  Stormy Fabulous Friday, and then Christmas weekend.  Two cold and wall to wall sunshine and clear nights days.  Santa should have no issues seeing all those chimneys. And you know he will be bundled up.  21 degrees the high on Saturday, with a warmer 22 degrees on Sunday.  Hehe, this weekend May break out my winter jacket.  The heavier one than my lightweight one.  Got a new one to try out. 

But hoping that stormy Friday is clear in the evening, as we have the little zoo’s lights to see that evening.  I will say, with that wet weather the other day, the zoo closed and said tickets could be used another day.  They are closed this weekend, but I’m sure both little one and I are fine next week, to see those lights, if they close this Friday night for bad weather.  They go until the next Friday. 

And so, that alarm mom will give little one is nearing.  She needs at least almost an hour to get ready.  She says she will be ready in like 10 minutes.  Yes.  Sure.  I have never seen her meet that quick ready time. Sigh.  Both my kids clearly did not get that early bird gene. 

Good morning all. 

Hope Schumi’s dinner is delicious this evening, and hope the rain goes away soon.


----------



## schumigirl

Well, we did make the Fisherman`s Choir after all....it was a cold stand as they were singing outisde in the Church grounds for some unknown reason.....thank goodness for warm coat, gloves, hat and scarf. It was lovely though and we were glad we made it, it was busy though. 

Came straight back home, made a pot of tea and finished some TR, now thinking of making some lunch.......will be a light lunch of smoked salmon and some shrimp.....won`t bother with bread or anything too filling. 

Lazy afternoon ahead.......


----------



## macraven

Having a lazy afternoon are always the best !
I have plenty of them…


----------



## Robo56

Good Saturday morning everyone.


It is 7 days 15 hours and 34 minutes until Christmas.





Santa knows Harry’s pet Snowy Owl Hedwig.







Lynne G said:


> Well baking and making we were. Round 2 is next weekend. Did 4 types of cookies, delicious peanut butter fudge we made from a new recipe we found ( a keeper), and so many milk chocolate dipped pretzel sticks with some that had been rolled in three different types sprinkles, some with chopped peanuts, and some with crushed peppermints, with store looking chocolate pieces from a mold we had.


Sounds like a successful baking event.



keishashadow said:


> new park bag This trip. Posting for our comrade who loves purple


Nice park bag. My niece loves NightMare Before Christmas. I have to admit it does kinda of grow on one. I remember she wanted me to watch the movie with her when she was 10 it is really cute and a Disney classic.

Enjoy your vacation. Thank you for sharing pictures.




keishashadow said:


> Dinner pkg at LE cellier was an excellent splurge. Couldn’t finish my filet. The merry elf did it justice


Food looks yummy.



schumigirl said:


> Thank you again to the special San ladies for your lovely comments recently, mac, Janet, Maria Ruth and Robbie......always appreciate your kind words. Lindsey`s funeral is today, certainly sending all her family and friends prayers today to get through that, I have no idea how they will. It`s been a tough week since we heard the news. Thank you.


You are welcome.  What a terrible sad thing to happen to such a beautiful young lady. I can’t imagine the pain and loss her family and her friends who loved her sweet spirit so much are feeling. Continued prayers for everyone.

Your friend getting you our for a walk on the beach was a good idea. Just getting outside and communing with God and nature are a wonderful balm for the soul.




schumigirl said:


> The sausage rolls I baked last night were lovely. They don`t look particularly appealing I guess, but tasty. So easy to make and this was one batch, we freeze some and use them at get togethers where there are a lot of us and we`re doing a buffet. Our Boxing Day gathering we usually make about 200 of these. Some have cranberry sauce through the sausagemeat along with leeks, ground black peppercorns, garlic and onion seasoning. They are lush. We had 5 each for lunch and they are very filling.


Those sausage rolls look amazing.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> So I FINALLY landed a job with our health authority!!! I am super excited, as this was part of my plan. It is only part-time, but it is my foot in the door.


Congratulations on the job.




Charade67 said:


> These past 8 weeks seemed to take forever. Spring semester doesn't start until January 16. I am going to enjoy the break. B is waiting for one of her professors to finish grading and then post the final grade. I just ordered her books for next semester. I can't believe we are almost done.


Congratulations on getting the semester over with. Sounds like you did great on your grades.




schumigirl said:


> Don`t laugh......a rough equivalent, we are paying $8.75/$9 a gallon for fuel..


I guess I will not complain at all over the $2.64 I paid at the pump yesterday. That is a lot for a gallon of gas. Unbelievable.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> Shopping went good last night. Once more gift to buy, then we will be done. Stocking stuffers are done. I will be wrapping tonight. I already told ds's they are banished to their rooms for the evening. Not that it is different than any other night, but there is no wandering into the kitchen for a night snack. I know what we want to buy for the last gift, so it is a quick visit to a store downtown. I think I will call ahead and check if they have what I am looking for, just to save a trip incase they do not have it.


Always nice to have a successful shopping trip.




Charade67 said:


> Today I am 55.


Happy belated birthday.






schumigirl said:


> Ho Ho Ho.......just over a week till Christmas Day and it feels like it. Lots of activities in our village this coming week and saw our lights on the other night around the village, all the shops have really done us proud this year again and our tree looks fabulous. We have two churches and one has a beautiful star in the steeple and we can see it from up here at night, lovely.



Your village sounds beautiful with all the Christmas decorations.


RFF the boot doggy picture is awesome. Whoever thought that up is pretty swift.



Lots of things going on here. A sad week to say the least.  Family came in from out of town.

I did get out and pick up a couple things for Hubby yesterday for Christmas. Just need to wrap those things today.

Big Christmas Eve celebration will be here before you know it. I buy a particular type of ham and the local grocer finally got them in so I went by there yesterday and picked that up plus some other things I felt might be hard to find next week.

A week from today the house will be filled with cheer and lots of family love. That is well needed after the week we just had. It is always so good to have the little ones in the house excited for gift opening.

The country Christmas breakfast meal went over so big last Christmas Eve that I’am doing it again this year. Our son-in-law who is not a big eater had 3 brimming plates last year. So I will use that as a good sign. Everyone else enjoyed it too.

Granddaughter and her hubby were over the other night and made a special request for the cinnamon rolls I made last year. So I will make those too. I made plenty of them and I sent some to his families Christmas celebration and his family  liked them too. So I will make extra to send with them again this year.

Carole I would love to have your sausage roll recipe to try and make if you would like to share it. The rolls look so good.

I have been on the fence about cookie making this year. In years past my sister K and I would have a cookie making marathon. I will figure it out.

Sending Christmas cheer to everyone.

Have a wonderful day doing whatever it is that makes you happy.


----------



## Lynne G

House now smells of muffins and breads. Lemon poppyseed, cinnamon swirl, blueberry, and mini chocolate chip.  The. We will be into cookie making.


----------



## disneyseniors

schumigirl said:


> This is roughly our list....all of these are our favourites and yes, every year we watch them. Not sure if we have a favourite of the comedies as they are all classics.
> 
> 
> Trading Places
> Love Actually
> Christmas Chronicles 1&2
> Muppet Christmas Carol
> Scrooged
> Home Alone 1&2
> Christmas Vacation
> The Grinch (Jim Carrey)
> A Christmas Carol (1938)
> A Christmas Carol (1984)
> Die Hard 1&2
> The Ghost Breakers and The Cat and the Canary....both Bob hope classics and a Sunday afternoon double.
> Harry Potter and the Philosopher`s Stone.
> Bridget Jones Diary if we have time.
> Wizard of Oz
> 
> Scrooge with Alastair Sim and White Christmas are always our last two movies, usually Christmas Eve unless we go to Scotland, then it`s the day before we leave.
> 
> 
> The 1951 Alastair Sim version is the quintessential Christmas Carol version for us, a complete classic and very like the way he is represented in the book, our absolute favourite. He is Ebenezer Scrooge. I have many copies of the book too as it`s my favourite Dickens book out of all of them. I read it every December, a different one every year. This year I`m reading one I bought in the New York Public Library, it`s almost a miniature one, but so cute.
> 
> We`re odd, neither of us like It`s a Wonderful Life and Miracle on 34th St, the original one is my go to movie if I want to snooze......lol......
> 
> Being healthy isn`t easy, especially this time of year. You`ll do fine......that`s our problem too, we like food and drink, but good food and decent drinks, and we seem to be very good to ourselves!!
> 
> Thank you, we will....have a lovely Friday night too......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff him pumpkin....you`ll soon be off and yes, that is a win for you!! You deserve it, good things come to those who wait.
> 
> Indoor Golf simulations???? Er no, I`d rather be at home too.....enjoy whatever you do. I don`t miss going to corporate events or parties with folks I didn`t know, and usually it was no alcohol due to where the business was based, so not much fun if our usual gang weren`t over with us. Yes, meals out just spending time with friends is always priceless.
> 
> I love sparkles.....I have a sparkly red blouse and a purple kind of sparkly dress to choose from. I`ll see what I feel like and see what the other ladies are wearing, no snow forecast so I might get away with the dress and shoes......I don`t get my hair done till Tuesday, but will do my best with what I have right now!! Might put it up as it is quite long now, even with a mid colour cut several weeks ago.
> 
> Have a great night.



I had to laugh at your comment about Its a Wonderful Life.  Confession:  it's really not my favorite and I tend to fall asleep watching it too, but Roger loves it so we watch it.  I guess it's a tradition now.  However, Miracle on 34th street is a favorite that I've been watching since I was a kid, many, many years ago

I have never heard of some of the movies on your list, such as:  The Christmas Cronicles, The Ghost Breakers, and the Cat and the Canary,  I thought I knew every Bob Hope movie! 

Yes, Harry Potter is a must with their Christmasy scenes.  I love the series too.

I don't think there is any comparison for Alistair Sim asScrooge!  I agree that it is the best Christmas Carol around. 

Starting a diet sucks, there is no other word for it!  I have always had a weight problem.  However, since the Covid with complications last year, I lost a lot of weight.  It is definitely Not the way to do it.  If it wasn't for that I'd still be battling the weight.  I am trying real hard not to gain it back, but it is difficult!  There are so many delicious treats at Christmas and I have got to try them all 

ruth


----------



## Lynne G

Onto cookies. Chocolate chip, peanut butter and made ginger bread men.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Good Saturday morning everyone.
> 
> 
> It is 7 days 15 hours and 34 minutes until Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 725833
> 
> View attachment 725834
> 
> Santa knows Harry’s pet Snowy Owl Hedwig.
> View attachment 725835
> 
> View attachment 725836
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a successful baking event.
> 
> 
> Nice park bag. My niece loves NightMare Before Christmas. I have to admit it does kinda of grow on one. I remember she wanted me to watch the movie with her when she was 10 it is really cute and a Disney classic.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation. Thank you for sharing pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Food looks yummy.
> 
> 
> You are welcome.  What a terrible sad thing to happen to such a beautiful young lady. I can’t imagine the pain and loss her family and her friends who loved her sweet spirit so much are feeling. Continued prayers for everyone.
> 
> Your friend getting you our for a walk on the beach was a good idea. Just getting outside and communing with God and nature are a wonderful balm for the soul.
> 
> 
> 
> Those sausage rolls look amazing.
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the job.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on getting the semester over with. Sounds like you did great on your grades.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will not complain at all over the $2.64 I paid at the pump yesterday. That is a lot for a gallon of gas. Unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> Always nice to have a successful shopping trip.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy belated birthday.
> 
> View attachment 725848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your village sounds beautiful with all the Christmas decorations.
> 
> 
> RFF the boot doggy picture is awesome. Whoever thought that up is pretty swift.
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of things going on here. A sad week to say the least.  Family came in from out of town.
> 
> I did get out and pick up a couple things for Hubby yesterday for Christmas. Just need to wrap those things today.
> 
> Big Christmas Eve celebration will be here before you know it. I buy a particular type of ham and the local grocer finally got them in so I went by there yesterday and picked that up plus some other things I felt might be hard to find next week.
> 
> A week from today the house will be filled with cheer and lots of family love. That is well needed after the week we just had. It is always so good to have the little ones in the house excited for gift opening.
> 
> The country Christmas breakfast meal went over so big last Christmas Eve that I’am doing it again this year. Our son-in-law who is not a big eater had 3 brimming plates last year. So I will use that as a good sign. Everyone else enjoyed it too.
> 
> Granddaughter and her hubby were over the other night and made a special request for the cinnamon rolls I made last year. So I will make those too. I made plenty of them and I sent some to his families Christmas celebration and his family  liked them too. So I will make extra to send with them again this year.
> 
> Carole I would love to have your sausage roll recipe to try and make if you would like to share it. The rolls look so good.
> 
> I have been on the fence about cookie making this year. In years past my sister K and I would have a cookie making marathon. I will figure it out.
> 
> Sending Christmas cheer to everyone.
> 
> Have a wonderful day doing whatever it is that makes you happy.



I`ll pop the recipe in an email 

Thank you....yes a walk is certainly good for the soul, I was glad she hijacked me. 

Yes, we`re very lucky with our village, they do Christmas well, although the village pub we all went to last night, we all said they have the best lights around especially as it`s such a small place. 

I`m not much for a big breakfast, but that does sound good what you`re serving again, I imagine it`ll be incredibly popular. 

Have a great weekend. 




disneyseniors said:


> I had to laugh at your comment about Its a Wonderful Life.  Confession:  it's really not my favorite and I tend to fall asleep watching it too, but Roger loves it so we watch it.  I guess it's a tradition now.  However, Miracle on 34th street is a favorite that I've been watching since I was a kid, many, many years ago
> 
> I have never heard of some of the movies on your list, such as:  The Christmas Cronicles, The Ghost Breakers, and the Cat and the Canary,  I thought I knew every Bob Hope movie!
> 
> Yes, Harry Potter is a must with their Christmasy scenes.  I love the series too.
> 
> I don't think there is any comparison for Alistair Sim asScrooge!  I agree that it is the best Christmas Carol around.
> 
> Starting a diet sucks, there is no other word for it!  I have always had a weight problem.  However, since the Covid with complications last year, I lost a lot of weight.  It is definitely Not the way to do it.  If it wasn't for that I'd still be battling the weight.  I am trying real hard not to gain it back, but it is difficult!  There are so many delicious treats at Christmas and I have got to try them all
> 
> ruth



Yes, we both fell asleep during A Wonderful Life......lol......

The Ghost Breakers is one you have to find and watch, It`s Bob Hope at his best, lots of ad libs which are him at his best. Not a Christmas movie in any way, but a good one on a dark cosy winters afternoon. 

It`s impossible to diet in December....yes, too many goodies around to even consider it!! January will be here before we know it!!! 






Another freezing morning, place is pure white outside with a heavy frost. Possibly more snow today then it should be gone.

So, one of my friends who was out with us last night decided to do a large brunch this morning, so I offered to bake croissants and some Danish Pastries.......me and my big mouth. My afternoon was completely taken up with that, not sure anyone has made croissants before but they are time consuming and don`t always turn out the best. Danish Pastries are the same but you have the added centre`s to fill. Ended up rushing around to get out last night, dropping off the pastries at hers before we left for the dinner. But, they looked great, made plain croissants and cream cheese Danish and some various fruit ones. They`ll go down well this morning.

Dinner was beautiful and so much fun, we all enjoyed what we had and everyone enjoyed the festivities. One of the veg offered was not for many of us though, there was red cabbage but it was very strongly scented with orange and cloves, not many liked that, but everything else was wonderful. 

Very late night though with lots of champagne, but still up to get out for our friend`s brunch later. She and her family are Jewish so this isn`t a Christmas brunch, it`s just a get together with friends. 

Then this afternoon, more baking as I`m doing a load of shortbread for Kyle`s office colleagues which will do them the next few days, then The Ghost Breakers and tonight The Grinch. Won`t need much for dinner as the brunch will suffice. Might make up some snacks for later if we need them and I kept back a couple of Danish Pastries. 

A week till Christmas!!!!! 

























Happy Sunday 






​


----------



## Lynne G

Sunday morning it is.  I just can’t sleep late.  Today, the packing and bagging up all that we made.  By the time we were done last night, I decided a long hot bath was needed.  Tired feet from being on them most of yesterday.  

But as up early.  Had bought some caramels.  There is some chocolate left, so think I’m going to try to do a peanut turtle.  Try to melt the caramels to pour over peanuts that will have placed in a chocolate that I had set, then set and more chocolate to cover the caramel.  Wish me luck.  

Yay, countdown is 7.  Ah yes, a shorter week for me, then yay, over a week to be lazy,  I’m so looking forward to relaxing over the holidays.  Candle lighting tonight. 

Most serene Sunday.  I hope this post finds all having a healthy and happy day.  

And yes, 29 degrees out right now.


----------



## Charade67

I'm awake way too early today. Cat decided that he was starving at 5:30 this morning. 
Yesterday was an uneventful day. I did laundry and a little house cleaning.  I cleaned out my closet and now have 2 bags of stuff to donate and 1 bag for the garbage. 
I am keeping a close watch on the weather since we are leaving town on Thursday. Right now it's showing potential snow on Friday. That's the day we had planned to go to Dollywood. Dh's original plans for going to Vegas don't seem so crazy now.

I am going to try to get back to sleep.


----------



## Lynne G

All are packed and ready to give.  I did make those caramel chocolate with peanuts, and they looked and came out fabulous.  

Now chilling and ready to get ready, trash to the curb and alarm set.  

Yeah. Saying thunderstorms and rain Thursday and Friday for us, Charade.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> I'm awake way too early today. Cat decided that he was starving at 5:30 this morning.
> Yesterday was an uneventful day. I did laundry and a little house cleaning.  I cleaned out my closet and now have 2 bags of stuff to donate and 1 bag for the garbage.
> I am keeping a close watch on the weather since we are leaving town on Thursday. Right now it's showing potential snow on Friday. That's the day we had planned to go to Dollywood. Dh's original plans for going to Vegas don't seem so crazy now.
> 
> I am going to try to get back to sleep.



Vegas sounds good to me Charade……hope your weather stays decent for your travels in the week.




Brunch was excellent, we all had a lot of fun and ate a lot of food. One or two may have been a little hungover (not me  ) but it was so nice and a few folks I haven’t seen in a couple of months. No need for dinner tonight.

I bit into a muffin and someone had put nuts in them……bleurgh! But everything else was lovely, and all my croissants and pastries were all gone, success! 

Baked a whole load of shortbread this afternoon, well, Petticoat Tails to give them their correct name……..this is the first batch with half in the tin, I have the other batches and another tin waiting to be filled……

They’re not as dark as they look in the front…….but they are soft to bite into, crumbly and very buttery! But, nothing nicer than to spend time doing some real baking, so tomorrow will do some cakes too I think. 

They’ll go down well in the office.





Watching The Ghost Breakers right now, just after 3.30 and it’s almost dark, but oh so cosy with all the tree lights, candles and lamps on. Love a cosy day.


----------



## schumigirl

And a very good Monday before Christmas morning.....

Our icy blast has gone, for now, it`s much milder although very windy, so we`re very glad the below freezing temps have gone because it would be so much worse with the wind we now have. 66F today.....not bad at all. 

Up and out early this morning as we`re doing a little volunteering, after that a little shopping for a few stocking fillers I had forgotten about, then back home to do some baking and apparently some more wrapping as I did get a few parcels delivered yesterday I had almost forgotten about. This time of year we`re allowed to be a little forgetful  

Chicken breasts stuffed with brie and cranberry wrapped in proscuitto tonight, breasts are huge though, one between us might be enough, but will probably make two anyway. Might just do some veg and not bother with potato and do a little cranberry gravy. Lunch I have no idea yet, and breakfast is simple toast and marmalade for me.

And looking forward to my salon appointment tomorrow morning......3 and a half hours of being pampered and a good old chat to my stylist. My hair is so long right now! 

Time for breakfast and a large pot of tea for us. 
























Happy Monday.......ho ho ho.......​


----------



## Lynne G

Good Monday morning to you too Schumi.  Sounds like a busier day for you, and nicer weather day as well. Yay for hair appointment.  Mine is Wednesday late afternoon. Looking forward to some pampering.

Weather.  Clear skies overnight?  Yep. 26 degrees out.  But woot, the sun stays sound shining in the clear skies for today and tomorrow.  Glorious sunny day, but not out of the highs in the 30’s. Sigh.  Then a Siberian blast of coldest air in some time, after giving us those 56 and 60 degree highs with rain to end the week days. So yay, that cold air waits until the rain ends. But ack, to a pair of 20’s, as  22 and 25 degrees the high for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day.  Fitting?  I guess so.  But happy that blast of frigid weather does not include any wet.  And glad at least back into the mid 30’s for next Monday and Tuesday.  Ah any 10 day forecast that has no chances of snow?  Happy tea drinking camper here.  House is warm, and screen is on. 

But as a Monday, up that so early hour.  Should be hearing the trash trucks by around a little more than an hour from now.  Cold trash, and hope that cool feeling wind did not blow any trash around.  Still wind this morning, as said 17 mph wind, so making it feel even cooler than that 26 degrees my outdoor thermometer says.

Need to do a bank stop, and pick up later today. So, a busy enough day for me.  Though have a pep in my step.  As next week, long lazy starts the week day routine this week on Thursday.

Most Marvelous Monday homies.  Time to light that second candle tonight, and start to wrap those presents.  Or time to start shopping for gifts.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's that back to work day today

The cold weather moved out of @schumigirl 's neighborhood and moved into ours.  It is down right cold.  It's that nasty cold that has you running from building to vehicle to building again.  OH well, it's that time of year for the colder weather here.  It is supposed to warm up for Christmas, but then dip down again for New Years.  So we will see and hope that it doesn't dip too low. 

Weekend was busy with working, then yesterday I spent most of the day in the kitchen.  I got gingersnaps and chocolate chip cookies made, I also whipped up some butter tarts and the dough is made for out a family favorite of a cinnamon twist.  They are labor intensive, but worth the labor.  I will probably whip up some nuts and bolts - I think you may know them as bits and bites   a chereio, shreddies, peanut and pretzel combo with a savory/salty taste.  I also put cheddar goldfish in mine.  There is a revolt here as well as Bugels are no longer in Canada and people (me included) always put those in the nuts and bolts.  People are really upset that they are mo longer here.  I told dh we need to travel now in Nov so I can fill a suitacase with them to bring them back here and sell for a huge profit! 



DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> New over here!


Welcome !!!!!   


schumigirl said:


> so I offered to bake croissants and some Danish Pastries.......me and my big mouth. My afternoon was completely taken up with that, not sure anyone has made croissants before but they are time consuming and don`t always turn out the best. Danish Pastries are the same but you have the added centre`s to fill. Ended up rushing around to get out last night, dropping off the pastries at hers before we left for the dinner. But, they looked great, made plain croissants and cream cheese Danish and some various fruit ones. They`ll go down well this morning.


I want to try croissants.  I had it on my to-do list of trying.  I have found a few youtube videos explaining how to do it.  It is one of the things I really want to try.  After watching the videos, I think I could probably do it.  I am worried as as butter here is NOT as it used to be.  It is extremely hard to whip/cream when baking with it.  I am thinking I may have to find one with a higher cream content in it.  The manufacturers " say" they haven't changed anything to the processes or additives they are adding to it...but it SUCKS for baking with.  So that is the one thing that has held me back from trying it.  Not until I find a better brand of butter.  There is a scottish one in the grocery store near our home.  That might be the winner!

Well, I should get to shuffle a few more papers.  I am trying to spread out the work that is left before our Xmas break happens.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Lynne G

Trash cans back to where they go, kids went shopping, saw stuff they got for them, and think they did good, dinner was eaten, all not hungry after chowing down, and now, evening tea done, so time to say good night to all.  Not quite my bedtime yet, but took that very long shower, and in pajamas.  Screen for fun viewing until ready for bed. 

Yay for Pumpkin doing some cookie baking and like what you call your what I would call like a Chex mix.  Cute to say they are nuts and bolts.  And yum, to butter tarts. 

Clear sky still, so now below freezing, with low of 25 degrees at the end of the overnight, as will be when I leave in the hours before dawn, to commute for the day tomorrow.  Will pack my shades for lunchtime walk there.  And will take the baking we did, in with me, to share with my coworkers.


----------



## Charade67

Quick good evening. Nothing interesting going on here today. Work was slow. After work I got a haircut. That was probably the most exciting part of the day.
B is still waiting for her grade for one class to post. She's also a little sad because the boy she's had a crush on for the past few years got engaged on Saturday. 
I am so ready for our vacation. Just 2 more work days to get through.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's that back to work day today
> 
> The cold weather moved out of @schumigirl 's neighborhood and moved into ours.  It is down right cold.  It's that nasty cold that has you running from building to vehicle to building again.  OH well, it's that time of year for the colder weather here.  It is supposed to warm up for Christmas, but then dip down again for New Years.  So we will see and hope that it doesn't dip too low.
> 
> Weekend was busy with working, then yesterday I spent most of the day in the kitchen.  I got gingersnaps and chocolate chip cookies made, I also whipped up some butter tarts and the dough is made for out a family favorite of a cinnamon twist.  They are labor intensive, but worth the labor.  I will probably whip up some nuts and bolts - I think you may know them as bits and bites   a chereio, shreddies, peanut and pretzel combo with a savory/salty taste.  I also put cheddar goldfish in mine.  There is a revolt here as well as Bugels are no longer in Canada and people (me included) always put those in the nuts and bolts.  People are really upset that they are mo longer here.  I told dh we need to travel now in Nov so I can fill a suitacase with them to bring them back here and sell for a huge profit!
> 
> 
> Welcome !!!!!
> 
> I want to try croissants.  I had it on my to-do list of trying.  I have found a few youtube videos explaining how to do it.  It is one of the things I really want to try.  After watching the videos, I think I could probably do it.  I am worried as as butter here is NOT as it used to be.  It is extremely hard to whip/cream when baking with it.  I am thinking I may have to find one with a higher cream content in it.  The manufacturers " say" they haven't changed anything to the processes or additives they are adding to it...but it SUCKS for baking with.  So that is the one thing that has held me back from trying it.  Not until I find a better brand of butter.  There is a scottish one in the grocery store near our home.  That might be the winner!
> 
> Well, I should get to shuffle a few more papers.  I am trying to spread out the work that is left before our Xmas break happens.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



I`m sorry we sent you our cold blast! We won`t miss it.......lol......

Ah, a fellow baker who understands ingredients!! Croissants are time consuming, takes longer than Danish Pastries, but so worth it. I wish I`d gotten a picture before they disappeared, but they were perfectly puffed up and yes, buttery......I do only use an expensive butter and it`s worth it, so hope you can find a good one to use. 

We still have Bugles over here, I`m not a fan particularly, but I do love BBQ Poppables and we can`t get them anywhere now! Why is it always the things we love that go. 

Funnily enough, pretzel things are filling our shelves now......bleurgh......hate them in any form!! What they have to do with Christmas I have no clue! 




Charade67 said:


> Quick good evening. Nothing interesting going on here today. Work was slow. After work I got a haircut. That was probably the most exciting part of the day.
> B is still waiting for her grade for one class to post. She's also a little sad because the boy she's had a crush on for the past few years got engaged on Saturday.
> I am so ready for our vacation. Just 2 more work days to get through.



Aww bless her. That must be horrible for her....and happy new haircut!! 






Another mild day again......thankfully.

Got my salon appointment this morning.....hope the annoying woman isn`t there, she always seems to have an appointment same time as me for some reason......but she`s only in for around 40 minutes as she only has a base colour on her hair, not foils for high or low lights. She`s hilarious though as she always listens and if I say I do something she claims to have done it too, quite sad really to be so ready to mimic someone else. My stylist used to do her but passed her on to a junior, can`t say I blame her. 

After the salon, we might go out for lunch in the village then we have some more things to buy, just treats to add to what we`re taking to Scotland and I always find something else to pick up. 

If we don`t go out for lunch, will make stir fry for dinner, we`ll see what we feel like at lunchtime.

And happy to hear the shortbread I baked again for Kyle`s office went down well.....he sent out an email saying shortbread had been delivered and one of the ladies who works on reception flew upstairs to get some.....lol.....she again said best shortbread she`s ever tasted!!! Nice to hear it`s being enjoyed, I made enough to do them a few days. 

Time for breakfast and yes, boring and repetitive comment again......tea is being made......
























5 more sleeps till Christmas.....ho ho ho ​


----------



## Lynne G

Ho Ho Ho, it’s that Taco Tuesday today.  A commuting one, as no need to wait until Thursday, to drive in the rain, though cool enough could also be snow in there.  What?  At least last day of the year working, will be teleworking.  

And so, City is still busy in this early hour.  And hot water from that bottle, tea hot enough for me.  

Mac can get her Taco Bell meal today.  A no cooking one for her, maybe for dinner.  To compete, they saying fries going away, was not true.   Happy for little one, as she does not like most of the menu at Taco Bell.  

Eh, doubt our meals may be tacos today. But ya never know.  

Hope your salon visit was calm, Schumi. Lunch out sounds lovely too.  

Aw, poor B, Charade.  Though a big WOOT, for that 2 day countdown.  Safe travels and have a fabulous, fantastic, wonderful time.  

Sunny day, ah yes.  Looking forward to a beautiful sunrise in the clear sky. Close to a sliver of a moon still high in the sky when I was driving. 

Totally Terrific Taco  Tuesday to all the homies.  Single digit countdown for Robo.


----------



## schumigirl




----------



## Lynne G

City.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It is a flipping - 45 C or -49F  this morning    It is the gross cold now.  These are the days I detest!  All the vehicles started this morning and everyone got to where they needed to be - so it's allllllll good.  But it's stupid cold.  I did go through the drive thru and wouldn't take my mittens off.  So I had to grab my tea with 2 hands little toddler   My fingers don't work/move if they get too cold.  I would never be able to work outside in the cold.  Even handling cold things from the freezer makes my hands ache.  

I was going to bake the last of my stuff last night, but supper was late, as son's car battery died.  So there are all the boys outside in the dark in -40 temperatures changing out a battery  So  quick change of plans on what I was making...and whipped up a quick stew to help warm them up again.  There were no fresh buns which is what I try to have when I make a stew or soup..,.so it was just regular bread with whatever they wanted on top.  So by the time I got supper made, they came in to eat it, and I had it cleaned up, it was nearly 8:00.  I didn't want to mess up the kitchen again with baking.  So tonight, I'll do what I can and call it good!  

Not much to do here today.  VERY slow day.  It is mostly sitting around with lots of chin waggling going on.  It's a shorter week - I'm off Friday to head out for our Xmas celebrations.  



Charade67 said:


> I am so ready for our vacation. Just 2 more work days to get through.


Yahoo!!!!  You are almost there!!!!  I hope you have a great vacation.  You deserve it.  You have worked hard on your studies and I am sure you will enjoy the break!


schumigirl said:


> I`m sorry we sent you our cold blast! We won`t miss it.......lol......
> 
> Ah, a fellow baker who understands ingredients!! Croissants are time consuming, takes longer than Danish Pastries, but so worth it. I wish I`d gotten a picture before they disappeared, but they were perfectly puffed up and yes, buttery......I do only use an expensive butter and it`s worth it, so hope you can find a good one to use.
> 
> We still have Bugles over here, I`m not a fan particularly, but I do love BBQ Poppables and we can`t get them anywhere now! Why is it always the things we love that go.


 I know you won't miss the cold lol.  This cold is downright yucky.  But it only lasts for a few days then goes to more tolerable levels.  But until it leaves, I'm a grumpy gal.  

We also have that family friend who always does the same things as us - only better!!!!    Thank goodness we don't see them often - as I just can't be around people like that!  

Your croissants sound AMAZING!!!!  I like to bake and am stepping out of my comfort zone to learn new things.  I have the time to do that now.  Take my time, enjoy the process of it and even if they don't turn out - I'm pretty sure it will be edible and won't get wasted.  


Lynne G said:


> Ho Ho Ho, it’s that Taco Tuesday today. A commuting one, as no need to wait until Thursday, to drive in the rain, though cool enough could also be snow in there. What? At least last day of the year working, will be teleworking.


Is this your last day of commuting for the year?  If it is  

Well, I should find the papers that should be on my desk.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Well, happily blonde with some soft caramel highlights, and shorter than usual again, it needed a good cut. Almost four hours of pampering and chatting, then gave her a Christmas bonus and a gift for her little boy for Christmas.

Did go out for lunch, well, my husband decided my new hair do shouldn’t go to waste, so we popped into the village tearoom and had some nice little sandwiches, then a toasted scone with tea. Lovely. Then we did get some more shopping and still came home without two things. Doh!!!

I will finish wrapping at some point!!

Thai lettuce wraps for dinner tonight, light and fresh, and not too heavy.

Home alone 2 for us tonight.

*HO-HO-HO*


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It is a flipping - 45 C or -49F  this morning    It is the gross cold now.  These are the days I detest!  All the vehicles started this morning and everyone got to where they needed to be - so it's allllllll good.  But it's stupid cold.  I did go through the drive thru and wouldn't take my mittens off.  So I had to grab my tea with 2 hands little toddler   My fingers don't work/move if they get too cold.  I would never be able to work outside in the cold.  Even handling cold things from the freezer makes my hands ache.
> 
> I was going to bake the last of my stuff last night, but supper was late, as son's car battery died.  So there are all the boys outside in the dark in -40 temperatures changing out a battery  So  quick change of plans on what I was making...and whipped up a quick stew to help warm them up again.  There were no fresh buns which is what I try to have when I make a stew or soup..,.so it was just regular bread with whatever they wanted on top.  So by the time I got supper made, they came in to eat it, and I had it cleaned up, it was nearly 8:00.  I didn't want to mess up the kitchen again with baking.  So tonight, I'll do what I can and call it good!
> 
> Not much to do here today.  VERY slow day.  It is mostly sitting around with lots of chin waggling going on.  It's a shorter week - I'm off Friday to head out for our Xmas celebrations.
> 
> 
> Yahoo!!!!  You are almost there!!!!  I hope you have a great vacation.  You deserve it.  You have worked hard on your studies and I am sure you will enjoy the break!
> 
> I know you won't miss the cold lol.  This cold is downright yucky.  But it only lasts for a few days then goes to more tolerable levels.  But until it leaves, I'm a grumpy gal.
> 
> We also have that family friend who always does the same things as us - only better!!!!    Thank goodness we don't see them often - as I just can't be around people like that!
> 
> Your croissants sound AMAZING!!!!  I like to bake and am stepping out of my comfort zone to learn new things.  I have the time to do that now.  Take my time, enjoy the process of it and even if they don't turn out - I'm pretty sure it will be edible and won't get wasted.
> 
> Is this your last day of commuting for the year?  If it is
> 
> Well, I should find the papers that should be on my desk.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Oh that is cold Pumpkin!! Too cold for any human really, we aren`t meant to live in such conditions. 

Shame about the car battery, and I`ll bet they were glad of a warming stew afterwards, and yes any bread will do at times. Yes, cold makes me grumpy at times too.....only when I have to go out in it though. 

Oh this isn`t a friend thankfully.....ignore works just fine again thankfully. Competitive people are freaky......yes, anything you can do......lol.....gotta laugh, not my kind of person at all.

With the croissants, it really is patience with them and extra cold butter, but yes, even the ones that aren`t perfect, will still be edible. Next time I make them I`ll pop a picture on, I make them quite large....we like em that way!!! 

Hope your day passes quickly......and stay warm!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh my, Pumpkin, that is cold.  Brrr.  I am not that cold liking either.  Hope warmer temps for you soon. And yes, last day of commuting until next year, and two more days of telework, then no more for over a week, and yes, those too until next year.  So looking forward to relaxing.  And have to start wrapping one of these days. I think I am mentally scheduling it to do on Friday.  Plenty of time.  LoL. 

Well, that sun is still out, walk for lunch was nice enough.  Heard pinging on my window.  Birds pecking my window.  Eh, scared them off.  

Have a bank stop on my way home, then relaxing before whatever the kids want for dinner.  Told them to go get the candy DH’s mom likes. We only know the one store that sells it.  They will do it, as in the place where it is sold, there’s a chicken wing place Asian styled, that the kids really like.  I don’t like their taste, but the kids really do.  So I assume, depending on when they go, we may have a later time dinner.  

Yay for Schumi being refreshed blonde for the holidays.  Nice for tea service.  Perfect for lunch.  

I need to go back to screen, and good thing I have a small first aid kit in my desk.  Nasty paper cut on my pinky.  So it’s now it’s tenderly wiped with antibiotic cream, and bandaid on it.  Sigh.  Those cuts hurt some.


----------



## disneyseniors

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It is a flipping - 45 C or -49F  this morning    It is the gross cold now.  These are the days I detest!  All the vehicles started this morning and everyone got to where they needed to be - so it's allllllll good.  But it's stupid cold.  I did go through the drive thru and wouldn't take my mittens off.  So I had to grab my tea with 2 hands little toddler   My fingers don't work/move if they get too cold.  I would never be able to work outside in the cold.  Even handling cold things from the freezer makes my hands ache.
> 
> I was going to bake the last of my stuff last night, but supper was late, as son's car battery died.  So there are all the boys outside in the dark in -40 temperatures changing out a battery  So  quick change of plans on what I was making...and whipped up a quick stew to help warm them up again.  There were no fresh buns which is what I try to have when I make a stew or soup..,.so it was just regular bread with whatever they wanted on top.  So by the time I got supper made, they came in to eat it, and I had it cleaned up, it was nearly 8:00.  I didn't want to mess up the kitchen again with baking.  So tonight, I'll do what I can and call it good!
> 
> Not much to do here today.  VERY slow day.  It is mostly sitting around with lots of chin waggling going on.  It's a shorter week - I'm off Friday to head out for our Xmas celebrations.
> 
> 
> Yahoo!!!!  You are almost there!!!!  I hope you have a great vacation.  You deserve it.  You have worked hard on your studies and I am sure you will enjoy the break!
> 
> I know you won't miss the cold lol.  This cold is downright yucky.  But it only lasts for a few days then goes to more tolerable levels.  But until it leaves, I'm a grumpy gal.
> 
> We also have that family friend who always does the same things as us - only better!!!!    Thank goodness we don't see them often - as I just can't be around people like that!
> 
> Your croissants sound AMAZING!!!!  I like to bake and am stepping out of my comfort zone to learn new things.  I have the time to do that now.  Take my time, enjoy the process of it and even if they don't turn out - I'm pretty sure it will be edible and won't get wasted.
> 
> Is this your last day of commuting for the year?  If it is
> 
> Well, I should find the papers that should be on my desk.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Sorry, but I always feel better reading that you are colder than us, LOL.  Does that make me bad???
I was whining about -15 with wind chills of -30's for the next few days.  I know what you mean about cold hands.  I am typing this with my fingerless mitts on.  My hands get cold when on the computer, except when it's summer.   

Hope things warm up for you soon!  

My brother lives in Tennessee and he's complaining about 20 degree weather, gRRRR!


----------



## Lynne G

Birds.  They are noisy as metal is the overhang on my window. Sunning and preening I think.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> Well, happily blonde with some soft caramel highlights, and shorter than usual again, it needed a good cut. Almost four hours of pampering and chatting, then gave her a Christmas bonus and a gift for her little boy for Christmas.


It is great to have that pampering day.  


Lynne G said:


> I need to go back to screen, and good thing I have a small first aid kit in my desk. Nasty paper cut on my pinky. So it’s now it’s tenderly wiped with antibiotic cream, and bandaid on it. Sigh. Those cuts hurt some.


Ouch.  Those little cuts are almost worse than the bigger ones.    It's great to see the birds enjoying the sunshine!  



disneyseniors said:


> Sorry, but I always feel better reading that you are colder than us, LOL. Does that make me bad???


Nope...it doesn't!  It makes you appreciate that it's not as cold as me   It is not always that cold here, and we had an amazing November.  The cold always comes for a short while.  Hopefully it doesn't last long.  Once Dec is over then I only need to get through Jan, then it starts to be more tolerable again.  

Well, off to search for more papers.


----------



## macraven

disneyseniors
tell your brother to move to georgia 
it’s warmer here


----------



## schumigirl

disneyseniors said:


> Sorry, but I always feel better reading that you are colder than us, LOL.  Does that make me bad???
> I was whining about -15 with wind chills of -30's for the next few days.  I know what you mean about cold hands.  I am typing this with my fingerless mitts on.  My hands get cold when on the computer, except when it's summer.
> 
> Hope things warm up for you soon!
> 
> My brother lives in Tennessee and he's complaining about 20 degree weather, gRRRR!



lol......you`re the opposite of competitive....love it!!!! 

I just told Tom you had on those gloves....he did laugh a little as he`s always telling me he`s going to get me a pair, but said I don`t need them as our house is always like a sauna.....in his words!!!! lol.....we do have a really warm house though. 




Pumpkin1172 said:


> It is great to have that pampering day.
> 
> Ouch.  Those little cuts are almost worse than the bigger ones.    It's great to see the birds enjoying the sunshine!
> 
> 
> Nope...it doesn't!  It makes you appreciate that it's not as cold as me   It is not always that cold here, and we had an amazing November.  The cold always comes for a short while.  Hopefully it doesn't last long.  Once Dec is over then I only need to get through Jan, then it starts to be more tolerable again.
> 
> Well, off to search for more papers.



I always enjoy the long appointments, when I go on for just a cut and blos dry, it doesn`t take nearly as long and I always feel 45 minutes does not feel like a pamper session. 

Yep, January and February can be brutal, moreso than December. Yes, our autumn was especially mild and I said we`d pay for it.......lol......




macraven said:


> disneyseniors
> tell your brother to move to georgia
> it’s warmer here



I think we`re all jealous of your temps where you live!!! Winner winner....... 





Lettuce wraps were really nice, they weren`t as spicy as I usually make them, but very tasty all the same and I made us 4 little ones each and it was just enough. 

Decided to keep Home Alone 2 till tomorrow night, Sleepless in Seattle tonight, not the most Christmassy movie, but we like it.  

Thinking tomorrow we might have a morning doing some Pre Christmas cleaning (don`t get jealous now ) then we`ll meet some friends for a quick lunch in our local, and lazy afternoon watching some Christmassy movies and wrap some more stuff.....yes, I know I said I was done!!! There`s always something else to buy.....

Time to open the wine I think........


----------



## disneyseniors

Does anyone here know of a good hotel to stay at very close to Universal?  We are arriving the day before our reservation in February, and I want to be close so we can start the day early at Universal on arrival day. 

We have never stayed outside of the resort, so are completely in the dark for a decent, safe one!

Thanks,    ruth


----------



## schumigirl

disneyseniors said:


> Does anyone here know of a good hotel to stay at very close to Universal?  We are arriving the day before our reservation in February, and I want to be close so we can start the day early at Universal on arrival day.
> 
> We have never stayed outside of the resort, so are completely in the dark for a decent, safe one!
> 
> Thanks,    ruth



Drury Inn which is 5 minutes away on the junction of Sand Lake/Turkey Lake Rd gets excellent reviews consistently. 

Doubletree Suites on Kirkman also has good reviews. 

Have you checked Sapphire/Aventura or even Dockside to see what they have to offer??


----------



## disneyseniors

schumigirl said:


> Drury Inn which is 5 minutes away on the junction of Sand Lake/Turkey Lake Rd gets excellent reviews consistently.
> 
> Doubletree Suites on Kirkman also has good reviews.
> 
> Have you checked Sapphire/Aventura or even Dockside to see what they have to offer??



No, I didn't even think about them, duh!  I will do that, Thanks Carole.  I know nothing about surrounding hotels at all.


----------



## Lynne G

One more day of nice weather before that storm hits.  Nice.  

Almost my bedtime, so wishes for all to have a good night’s sleep.    

Hehe, last Wednesday before Christmas coming up in hours from now.  Get those packages done, and light another candle in the .


----------



## Charade67

Another super slow day today. Still waiting on B's last grade to be posted. I think this professor is going to wait until the very last day to do it. 
The most exciting part of my day was a trip to the grocery store. They still had some chocolate oranges, so I bought one for each of our stockings. Milk chocolate for me and B, white chocolate for dh.



schumigirl said:


> Funnily enough, pretzel things are filling our shelves now......bleurgh......hate them in any form!! What they have to do with Christmas I have no clue!


Pretzels are great when covered in chocolate, but I recall you don't care much for chocolate either.


schumigirl said:


> She`s hilarious though as she always listens and if I say I do something she claims to have done it too, quite sad really to be so ready to mimic someone else.


Sounds like my former coworker Valerie, only with her it's illness and injury. If you have a cold, she has the flu. If you sprained your ankle she would tell you about the time she broke her foot.  Such a weird thing to get competitive about.



Pumpkin1172 said:


> It is a flipping - 45 C or -49F this morning


I don't think I could handle living there. I am already complaining about the 20 or so degrees it is supposed to be in TN on Friday. 


Lynne G said:


> One more day of nice weather before that storm hits. Nice.


I think we are going to miss the storm. Our forecast in no longer showing snow or rain, just really cold temps.


----------



## macraven

Well, I think I need to hit Publix tomorrow for groceries as have  not many days left before and need to beat the rush of last minute shoppers.

Figure if the Purdue hens are not available, I will go to plan B

 Charade does look like it’s going to be cold weather for you, but be glad no rain to deal with.

Last I checked, will be cold where I am for a few days.
We will be watching sports … well,  Mr Mac will be glued to the tv and I will catch up on my reading.

Sweet dreams to all tonight!


----------



## schumigirl

disneyseniors said:


> No, I didn't even think about them, duh!  I will do that, Thanks Carole.  I know nothing about surrounding hotels at all.



It`s funny, so many don`t think about the other onsite hotels, but it would be so handy for you. Especially if you could stay at Sapphire, getting to RP would be so easy. Hope you get something sorted 




Charade67 said:


> Another super slow day today. Still waiting on B's last grade to be posted. I think this professor is going to wait until the very last day to do it.
> The most exciting part of my day was a trip to the grocery store. They still had some chocolate oranges, so I bought one for each of our stockings. Milk chocolate for me and B, white chocolate for dh.
> 
> 
> Pretzels are great when covered in chocolate, but I recall you don't care much for chocolate either.
> 
> Sounds like my former coworker Valerie, only with her it's illness and injury. If you have a cold, she has the flu. If you sprained your ankle she would tell you about the time she broke her foot.  Such a weird thing to get competitive about.
> 
> 
> I don't think I could handle living there. I am already complaining about the 20 or so degrees it is supposed to be in TN on Friday.
> 
> I think we are going to miss the storm. Our forecast in no longer showing snow or rain, just really cold temps.



It`s like eating a stick to me, but yes chocolate isn`t my favourite thing either.....in saying that Tom and I enjoyed some beautiful white chocolate truffles and some milk ones too last night.

So, I can eat chocolate now and again, and chocolate oranges, especially the white ones for me are standard shopping items this time of year.

Hope your daughter gets her grades soon.

It`s even weirder when people try to mimic or compete over the stupidest of things. Best ignored really, must have been awful wokring with someone day in day out with someone like that, not as easy to put on ignore.

Glad you`re going to miss that storm.




macraven said:


> Well, I think I need to hit Publix tomorrow for groceries as have  not many days left before and need to beat the rush of last minute shoppers.
> 
> Figure if the Purdue hens are not available, I will go to plan B
> 
> Charade does look like it’s going to be cold weather for you, but be glad no rain to deal with.
> 
> Last I checked, will be cold where I am for a few days.
> We will be watching sports … well,  Mr Mac will be glued to the tv and I will catch up on my reading.
> 
> Sweet dreams to all tonight!



Oh good luck with the store. We went into one yesterday and it was already mobbed, we use the scan and go machines so no big long lines at the checkouts, made it much quicker.

You are getting it a lot cooler than usual, our friends who spend a month in Orlando between the Gaylord Palms and Portofino Bay are worried about the next few days up to Christmas being ultra cold. They usually spend Christmas Day by the pool in a Cabana, but not this year, she`s like me, hates the cold......stay warm and cosy mac!






Another day of 25mph winds, but up to almost 50F, not too bad but a nice day to stay in.

No lunch out today, friends are either busy or not so good, so we bought a smallish turkey yesterday and planned to have it Thursday and Friday, so will cook it today and have it next two nights instead. We have some of the sides including stuffing, cranberry sauce, roast carrots, parsnips and potatoes and of course gravy. Yes, we love turkey and love Christmas dinners so although we`ll have a lot of turkey over the next week, we really enjoy it.

And the smell in the house as a turkey cooks is gorgeous, rashers of streaky bacon on top too. Lush!!!

In between that, will do some laundry (joy) and few other bits and bobs around the house.

But, bacon first this morning and yes, a huge pot of tea when sleeping beauty gets up!! As we`ve nowhere to go today, I think he`ll sleep a little later, and why not!!!


























Happy Wednesday


*HO-HO-HO

*​


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh not to be competitive, but winds to be 40 mph.  Bad hair day indeed.  Only good thing with today?  40 degrees the high.  Now saying we will be getting a wintery mix.  I’m really hoping that cold air won’t arrive until the wet is over.  No no no, I’m not ready to see snowy stuff.



But today, camel’s here.  Trying out to be a reindeer in disguise?  Hehe, he’s here to say, give a yay, not only to get over this hump of today, Wednesday, as to be that much closer to Friday, but one day closer to be at Christmas Sunday.  Woot!

Right now, the only blob on the weather radar shows Mac and around her, is getting rain.  We are dry and overcast this morning, but those clouds will be blowing away, as lunchtime walk should be full of sunshine, to rock my shades.  Lightweight jacket though, as should be around 36 degrees when I get to do that walk around the neighborhood.

And so, one more day closer for Charade’s trip.  Yay for missing that wet and wintery mix we so happily get. Hope B’s grade gets posted early today.  And while I do like chocolate, most kinds,  I don’t like those orange ones usually seen this time of year.

Most wonderful Wednesday to all.  And yay, a late afternoon pampering one for me. Ah looking forward to it.


----------



## schumigirl

Sad anniversary today, it’s 34 years since Pan Am flight 103 was blown to bits over the small Scottish border town of Lockerbie.

We used to see those jumbo jets fly over where I lived before turning towards Ireland to refuel in those days. It always resonated if the timer had gone off a little later it could have been nearer us than it was.

270 died including several folks from Lockerbie too when parts of the plane landed on peoples homes. It certainly changed the way we used to fly forever.








Turned out a much nicer day than predicted, very mild and calm which was lovely, don’t want those winds billowing around.

Managed to wrap most of the other stuff we bought, and we do need to go out tomorrow after all. And I have a list now it seems.

Turkey has cooked and is resting now, roasties and roast parsnips and carrots will go in soon. Looking forward to this early Christmassy dinner with not all the trimmings.

A lady from the village called and asked if I was doing the Boxing Day party this year…….cheeky mare……she’s one of these that always goes to everyone else’s parties but never hosts anything at her home. Told her no, maybe she should host one! She soon ended the call.

Some people do stay true to form. How pathetic.

But, some friends did pop in today and dropped off some gifts and they got theirs, I have the best friends!!! One parcel is rather large and I`m curious as to what on earth it is, not a clue!!

Off to make a real gravy......lush!!!


----------



## macraven

going to hit the grocery store within the next hour 
need to get for christmas dinner meal planning set up
and hope shelves are stocked 

yesterdays dental appointment was a mess
the dental appliance did no fit so a redo is in the works

Looking at a february date when it will happen.
 no complaints out of me, i have patience 

It will all work out soon or later

I will be glad when our weather temps start to rise!

Hope all going good for you!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh no Mac.  Hope dental issues do get resolved sooner next year.  Glad to hear your temps are getting warmer.  

Agree Schumi, it’s sad, the anniversary of loosing those on that Pan Am flight. 

Quiet enough day. And lunchtime walk was so bright with sunlight.  Still very sunny out now.  Little zoo said would be closed tomorrow and Friday, due to weather, then weekend due to holiday.  Hence, told little one we should do light show tonight. We had scheduled for Friday, and zoo said tonight or any of the three nights next week.  Looking at the 19 day forecast, seems tonight will be at freezing, but dry.  Rest of next week shows highs in the mid to higher 20’s degrees.  Um, think tonight will be the warmest of our days, as wet coming is making the next 2 days having a high of 54 and 55 degrees.  Though saying by noon on Friday, temps will drop fast.  Midnight Thursday will be 55 degrees.  By noon on Friday, saying will be 25 degrees, and 12 degrees by 5 pm. Brr.  Glad I’m teleworking tomorrow, and off on Friday.  If I need anything on Friday, will be out in the mid morning, and back home before dark, for sure.  Weather news this morning said, commute Friday afternoon will be icy, as whatever stayed wet, will be frozen by afternoon.  Hence, I’m glad we are able to stay indoors most of the time, this frigid air comes.  The cold air will stick around until, we see 40’s high at the end of next week. Time of year, hearing bills go higher and higher.  Sigh.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> going to hit the grocery store within the next hour
> need to get for christmas dinner meal planning set up
> and hope shelves are stocked
> 
> yesterdays dental appointment was a mess
> the dental appliance did no fit so a redo is in the works
> 
> Looking at a february date when it will happen.
> no complaints out of me, i have patience
> 
> It will all work out soon or later
> 
> I will be glad when our weather temps start to rise!
> 
> Hope all going good for you!



What a shame they weren’t perfect. You have the patience of a saint.

Good luck with the shopping. We’ll be out early tomorrow morning, it’ll still be dark when we leave, try and beat the crowds.






Turkey was beautiful, very juicy and tasty with all the added butter and bacon. I never understand how folks get dry turkey, they must cook them for a week!!

Home Alone 2 coming right up and for some reason we decided to open a bottle of champagne……..why not.


----------



## macraven

still in a wm line to pay for my groceries 
only 30 minutes and will hit Publix next

i never shop on a saturday but thought, how bad could the line waits be
lol

Bet Publix lines will be worse


----------



## Pumpkin1172

It's another cold one today.  Woke up to a balmy - 48 C  with the windchill and it probably won't budge much past that -45 mark.  There is that lovely ice fog that makes everything look so pretty...but makes driving horrible.  A single mom that used to come to our home when I provided daycare in our home (when the boys were young) who got married a few years ago now, tragically lost her husband and dad to her 2 kids yesterday in a MVA.  My heart is breaking for her and her kids.  I can't stop thinking about her and her kids 

Chatted with dd this morning.  They are in Mexico - supposed to be flying home today.  Their flight is delayed until tomorrow.  With the brutally cold weather flights are being cancelled or delayed.  Our airports are a mess right now.  If they get delayed another day - we will have to go to the city a day earlier.  Our gd's other Grandma is watching her, but they are also scheduled to fly out on Friday (which may not happen yet either)  .  Sigh...I feel for those working at the airports.  They are already overworked with not enough staff and then add this into that staffing shortage   

I finished up my baking last night.  I'm done.  What I have done. is what we have.  I'm not doing anymore lol.  Our waistlines really don't need it.  I still want to whip up my nuts and bolts / Chex mix - as @Lynne G  could figure out what I was trying to explain   But those are super easy and don't require nothing more than a stir or two while baking up.  



Lynne G said:


> Get those packages done, and light another candle in the .


 is such a wonderful tradition and celebration.  


Charade67 said:


> Another super slow day today. Still waiting on B's last grade to be posted. I think this professor is going to wait until the very last day to do it.


I hope she gets her marks soon.  They work so hard to get through the semester then sit on pins and needles waiting to see that mark.  Waiting is not always easy.  Your countdown is getting closer!


macraven said:


> Figure if the Purdue hens are not available, I will go to plan B


I would love to move to warmer temps!  It's great you are living where it's a tolerable temperature all year.  
I hope you are able to find what you want at the grocery store.  
You have such a time with your dental appointments.  I hope it all gets better in the new year.  


schumigirl said:


> No lunch out today, friends are either busy or not so good, so we bought a smallish turkey yesterday and planned to have it Thursday and Friday, so will cook it today and have it next two nights instead. We have some of the sides including stuffing, cranberry sauce, roast carrots, parsnips and potatoes and of course gravy. Yes, we love turkey and love Christmas dinners so although we`ll have a lot of turkey over the next week, we really enjoy it.


We love turkey dinner as well!  We enjoy the leftovers even more than actual turkey dinner 


Lynne G said:


> Ooh not to be competitive, but winds to be 40 mph. Bad hair day indeed.


I hate windy days.  The hair dresser in me hates when my hair gets messed up.  Also....as part of the 80's freeze your hair so it doesn't move gang, I still use lots of products on my hair  I don't know why the younger hairdressers don't get or understand that concept!!!!  I NEED product in my hair or else my super fine hair looks like I am some 80 yr old man with crazy hair!!!!  

I started this post this am....it's now 2:00 and the temperature is still in the - 40's with the windchill

I did gt out for lunch with a couple of gf's.  It was great to see and visit with them again.  We don't get together often enough.  We constantly text and chat, but get together, it is hard with our busy lives.  

Well, I have to brave the cold again and do the bank run...incase we need to leave tomorrow, then I can leave with a clear desk!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## disneyseniors

schumigirl said:


> It`s funny, so many don`t think about the other onsite hotels, but it would be so handy for you. Especially if you could stay at Sapphire, getting to RP would be so easy. Hope you get something sorted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It`s like eating a stick to me, but yes chocolate isn`t my favourite thing either.....in saying that Tom and I enjoyed some beautiful white chocolate truffles and some milk ones too last night.
> 
> So, I can eat chocolate now and again, and chocolate oranges, especially the white ones for me are standard shopping items this time of year.
> 
> Hope your daughter gets her grades soon.
> 
> It`s even weirder when people try to mimic or compete over the stupidest of things. Best ignored really, must have been awful wokring with someone day in day out with someone like that, not as easy to put on ignore.
> 
> Glad you`re going to miss that storm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good luck with the store. We went into one yesterday and it was already mobbed, we use the scan and go machines so no big long lines at the checkouts, made it much quicker.
> 
> You are getting it a lot cooler than usual, our friends who spend a month in Orlando between the Gaylord Palms and Portofino Bay are worried about the next few days up to Christmas being ultra cold. They usually spend Christmas Day by the pool in a Cabana, but not this year, she`s like me, hates the cold......stay warm and cosy mac!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another day of 25mph winds, but up to almost 50F, not too bad but a nice day to stay in.
> 
> No lunch out today, friends are either busy or not so good, so we bought a smallish turkey yesterday and planned to have it Thursday and Friday, so will cook it today and have it next two nights instead. We have some of the sides including stuffing, cranberry sauce, roast carrots, parsnips and potatoes and of course gravy. Yes, we love turkey and love Christmas dinners so although we`ll have a lot of turkey over the next week, we really enjoy it.
> 
> And the smell in the house as a turkey cooks is gorgeous, rashers of streaky bacon on top too. Lush!!!
> 
> In between that, will do some laundry (joy) and few other bits and bobs around the house.
> 
> But, bacon first this morning and yes, a huge pot of tea when sleeping beauty gets up!! As we`ve nowhere to go today, I think he`ll sleep a little later, and why not!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Thanks, Carole, I will check on Sapphire.  It sounds really nice to me and like someplace I would like!


I have a couple of questions for you

First,  I think we stayed in tower 3 because we asked the front desk for a room close to the boat area, and that is what we got.  If it was 3, I will request it again.  We liked the area and closeness to the boat access.

Second:  and don't laugh!!  I have never heard of bacon on a turkey before?  Do you just wrap it around or lay it on top, and doesn't it get too brown and done while the turkey roasts?  It sounds good because I love bacon anyway you fix it

So you don't think I am a complete slacker, LOL, I may not enjoy cooking but I absolutely LOVE baking.  My specialty is pies, but I do it all, and eat it all too!   I've had to cut back on my baking because Roger and I will eat every bite or cookie in 2 days with no help!  We are hopeless around baked goods.   I am purposely not baking anything for Christmas.  My daughter and DIL do the baking so I don't interfer.  

Anyway, thanks again for your help.



schumigirl said:


> Happy Wednesday
> 
> 
> *HO-HO-HO
> 
> *​


----------



## Pumpkin1172

This was when I checked the weather before staring my car


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Pumpkin, I feel so sorry for the lady and her 2 kids.  Horrible to know they were lost in a car accident.  Sympathy thoughts for the family and friends.  

Like Tower 3 of RPR, as is closest to boat and pool entry.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> It's another cold one today.  Woke up to a balmy - 48 C  with the windchill and it probably won't budge much past that -45 mark.  There is that lovely ice fog that makes everything look so pretty...but makes driving horrible.  A single mom that used to come to our home when I provided daycare in our home (when the boys were young) who got married a few years ago now, tragically lost her husband and dad to her 2 kids yesterday in a MVA.  My heart is breaking for her and her kids.  I can't stop thinking about her and her kids
> 
> Chatted with dd this morning.  They are in Mexico - supposed to be flying home today.  Their flight is delayed until tomorrow.  With the brutally cold weather flights are being cancelled or delayed.  Our airports are a mess right now.  If they get delayed another day - we will have to go to the city a day earlier.  Our gd's other Grandma is watching her, but they are also scheduled to fly out on Friday (which may not happen yet either)  .  Sigh...I feel for those working at the airports.  They are already overworked with not enough staff and then add this into that staffing shortage
> 
> I finished up my baking last night.  I'm done.  What I have done. is what we have.  I'm not doing anymore lol.  Our waistlines really don't need it.  I still want to whip up my nuts and bolts / Chex mix - as @Lynne G  could figure out what I was trying to explain   But those are super easy and don't require nothing more than a stir or two while baking up.
> 
> 
> is such a wonderful tradition and celebration.
> 
> I hope she gets her marks soon.  They work so hard to get through the semester then sit on pins and needles waiting to see that mark.  Waiting is not always easy.  Your countdown is getting closer!
> 
> I would love to move to warmer temps!  It's great you are living where it's a tolerable temperature all year.
> I hope you are able to find what you want at the grocery store.
> You have such a time with your dental appointments.  I hope it all gets better in the new year.
> 
> We love turkey dinner as well!  We enjoy the leftovers even more than actual turkey dinner
> 
> I hate windy days.  The hair dresser in me hates when my hair gets messed up.  Also....as part of the 80's freeze your hair so it doesn't move gang, I still use lots of products on my hair  I don't know why the younger hairdressers don't get or understand that concept!!!!  I NEED product in my hair or else my super fine hair looks like I am some 80 yr old man with crazy hair!!!!
> 
> I started this post this am....it's now 2:00 and the temperature is still in the - 40's with the windchill
> 
> I did gt out for lunch with a couple of gf's.  It was great to see and visit with them again.  We don't get together often enough.  We constantly text and chat, but get together, it is hard with our busy lives.
> 
> Well, I have to brave the cold again and do the bank run...incase we need to leave tomorrow, then I can leave with a clear desk!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



I am so very sorry for the lady you know that has lost her husband. How tragic and always seems so much worse this time of year. God bless them, those poor little children losing their dad.

Yes, my baking is done too, no more for this year, well, maybe a little next week as we have a tradition of having Cherry cake over New Years. Little bit of a Scottish tradition. 

Yes, products are always nice. There’s a lady that goes to the same salon as me, her hair is like straw, only has a colour put in, no proper highlights and her hair is white although she claims it’s blonde……lol……she’s in 40 minutes max and she has no clue on conditioning treatments or how to use products. The stylists have all given up on her. I love my products.

I agree, meeting up with girlfriends is vitally important and good for your soul.

Stay warm Pumpkin……that is far too cold. 




disneyseniors said:


> I have a couple of questions for you
> 
> First,  I think we stayed in tower 3 because we asked the front desk for a room close to the boat area, and that is what we got.  If it was 3, I will request it again.  We liked the area and closeness to the boat access.
> 
> Second:  and don't laugh!!  I have never heard of bacon on a turkey before?  Do you just wrap it around or lay it on top, and doesn't it get too brown and done while the turkey roasts?  It sounds good because I love bacon anyway you fix it
> 
> So you don't think I am a complete slacker, LOL, I may not enjoy cooking but I absolutely LOVE baking.  My specialty is pies, but I do it all, and eat it all too!   I've had to cut back on my baking because Roger and I will eat every bite or cookie in 2 days with no help!  We are hopeless around baked goods.   I am purposely not baking anything for Christmas.  My daughter and DIL do the baking so I don't interfer.
> 
> Anyway, thanks again for your help.



Yes, T3 is nearer to the boat dock, but I love that the hotel is not huge and nothing is very far away from anything.

We always coat the turkey in butter, under the skin and on top, then season, then strips of what we call streaky bacon just laid on top all the way across the breasts. Gives it some extra flavour and yes, crispy bacon. We do remove the bacon for the last 40 minutes or so, then the turkey is beautifully browned all over. I lay the bacon neck to bottom, some folks do it across, but everyone I know drapes bacon over the turkey like that, even a turkey crown. 

Streaky bacon



Then you get to eat the bacon too! And the bacon adds a little extra flavour to the gravy from the tray juices. Lush!!!

Now I’m tempted to go cut another slice off……..think Tom might be doing that right now, he thinks I haven’t noticed he was heading in the direction of the kitchen. I can’t hear him from here as it’s way over the other side of the house, but that’s probably what he's doing, or cutting off a leg! 

I know what you mean about trying not to bake too much……guilty!! I’m a better cook than I am a baker, but my husband and friends tell me I do myself a disservice as I’m very good according to them. But, several of my friends baking is almost on a professional level! I wouldn’t even try to compete with that, and I don’t.

I love making pies and crumbles, but yes, not so good for the waistline! Tom has asked when we come back can I make a coconut lime loaf, very sweet and sharp and it’s delicious, but………I always make at least 2 and they’re gone before they’re even cold!

I baked some Rugelach a few days ago, and she was very impressed. Last years attempt for some reason didn’t work so good, but I was happy to hand these over to her and her family.  

Glad you’ll still get some home baking thanks to your family!!!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> still in a wm line to pay for my groceries
> only 30 minutes and will hit Publix next
> 
> i never shop on a saturday but thought, how bad could the line waits be
> lol
> 
> Bet Publix lines will be worse



Yep, we avoid Saturdays shopping anywhere, but Christmas crowds it’s like Saturday every day leading up to Christmas.


----------



## disneyseniors

schumigirl said:


> I am so very sorry for the lady you know that has lost her husband. How tragic and always seems so much worse this time of year. God bless them, those poor little children losing their dad.
> 
> Yes, my baking is done too, no more for this year, well, maybe a little next week as we have a tradition of having Cherry cake over New Years. Little bit of a Scottish tradition.
> 
> Yes, products are always nice. There’s a lady that goes to the same salon as me, her hair is like straw, only has a colour put in, no proper highlights and her hair is white although she claims it’s blonde……lol……she’s in 40 minutes max and she has no clue on conditioning treatments or how to use products. The stylists have all given up on her. I love my products.
> 
> I agree, meeting up with girlfriends is vitally important and good for your soul.
> 
> Stay warm Pumpkin……that is far too cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, T3 is nearer to the boat dock, but I love that the hotel is not huge and nothing is very far away from anything.
> 
> We always coat the turkey in butter, under the skin and on top, then season, then strips of what we call streaky bacon just laid on top all the way across the breasts. Gives it some extra flavour and yes, crispy bacon. We do remove the bacon for the last 40 minutes or so, then the turkey is beautifully browned all over. I lay the bacon neck to bottom, some folks do it across, but everyone I know drapes bacon over the turkey like that, even a turkey crown.
> 
> Streaky bacon
> 
> View attachment 726738
> 
> Then you get to eat the bacon too! And the bacon adds a little extra flavour to the gravy from the tray juices. Lush!!!
> 
> Now I’m tempted to go cut another slice off……..think Tom might be doing that right now, he thinks I haven’t noticed he was heading in the direction of the kitchen. I can’t hear him from here as it’s way over the other side of the house, but that’s probably what he's doing, or cutting off a leg!
> 
> I know what you mean about trying not to bake too much……guilty!! I’m a better cook than I am a baker, but my husband and friends tell me I do myself a disservice as I’m very good according to them. But, several of my friends baking is almost on a professional level! I wouldn’t even try to compete with that, and I don’t.
> 
> I love making pies and crumbles, but yes, not so good for the waistline! Tom has asked when we come back can I make a coconut lime loaf, very sweet and sharp and it’s delicious, but………I always make at least 2 and they’re gone before they’re even cold!
> 
> I baked some Rugelach a few days ago, and she was very impressed. Last years attempt for some reason didn’t work so good, but I was happy to hand these over to her and her family.
> 
> Glad you’ll still get some home baking thanks to your family!!!


Yes, the girls want to do the traditional Christmas cookies, bars, and candies.  They do a terrific job

Thank you for explaining the bacon on the turkey!  I can't wait to try it next time I do a turkey.  It sounds delicious.  I have never heard of anyone doing that over here.  It's just the traditional roasting and basting.  And I bet you are a fantastic baker too 

I will request tower 3 again this time  We really liked that location.  Oh I get so excited thinking about the trip and am making plans and reviewing old trip reports and Universal sites.  I'm trying to talk my daughter into coming down while we are there.  She usually "drops in" on us while we are on vacation.  She hates the cold and was born and raised in the deep South, so I do understand that.  She takes every opportunity to get out of the cold winter.  It's always fun when she shows up 

You have made me hungry so I am going to warm up the beef stew now 

thanks again, ruth


----------



## schumigirl

disneyseniors said:


> Yes, the girls want to do the traditional Christmas cookies, bars, and candies.  They do a terrific job
> 
> Thank you for explaining the bacon on the turkey!  I can't wait to try it next time I do a turkey.  It sounds delicious.  I have never heard of anyone doing that over here.  It's just the traditional roasting and basting.  And I bet you are a fantastic baker too
> 
> I will request tower 3 again this time  We really liked that location.  Oh I get so excited thinking about the trip and am making plans and reviewing old trip reports and Universal sites.  I'm trying to talk my daughter into coming down while we are there.  She usually "drops in" on us while we are on vacation.  She hates the cold and was born and raised in the deep South, so I do understand that.  She takes every opportunity to get out of the cold winter.  It's always fun when she shows up
> 
> You have made me hungry so I am going to warm up the beef stew now
> 
> thanks again, ruth



You’ll like it with the bacon. If only to enjoy the bacon……lol……if I’m cooking for my friend Felicity and her husband, I don’t use bacon as they are Jewish and don’t touch bacon in any form, it’s still as nice without the bacon, but it’s all I‘ve ever known.

That would be lovely having your daughter join you, I hope she does, I’m sure she’d enjoy the break from your cold. So exciting as it gets closer for you! 

I love beef dishes! Beef anything is alright by me!!! Have a great night…..




Almost bedtime here……Home Alone 2 is so funny! Decided to do White Christmas tomorrow night and Alastair Sim Scrooge on Friday and that’ll be our Christmas movies over for another year. We love watching them and never tire of them.

And almost forgot…….there’s just 90 minutes left of today so I can still post this……..


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> Then you get to eat the bacon too! And the bacon adds a little extra flavour to the gravy from the tray juices. Lush!!!
> 
> Now I’m tempted to go cut another slice off……..think Tom might be doing that right now, he thinks I haven’t noticed he was heading in the direction of the kitchen. I can’t hear him from here as it’s way over the other side of the house, but that’s probably what he's doing, or cutting off a leg!
> 
> I know what you mean about trying not to bake too much……guilty!! I’m a better cook than I am a baker, but my husband and friends tell me I do myself a disservice as I’m very good according to them. But, several of my friends baking is almost on a professional level! I wouldn’t even try to compete with that, and I don’t.
> 
> I love making pies and crumbles, but yes, not so good for the waistline! Tom has asked when we come back can I make a coconut lime loaf, very sweet and sharp and it’s delicious, but………I always make at least 2 and they’re gone before they’re even cold!
> 
> I baked some Rugelach a few days ago, and she was very impressed. Last years attempt for some reason didn’t work so good, but I was happy to hand these over to her and her family.
> 
> Glad you’ll still get some home baking thanks to your family!!!


YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Little zoo, as decided our replacement for them closing for weather on Friday, when we would have gone.  Was a fabulous night for it.  No wind, a bit cool, and crowded.  

Sone pictures from it:


----------



## Lynne G

Oh and me with my blonde do, as we went right after my appointment was finished.  Traffic was heavy, and we had even a long time to get there, due to accident blocking road, and police not very good at directing traffic.


----------



## macraven

That zoo has great lights!
No stumbling in the dark.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



lol.......it really was!!! There seemed to be a second leg missing when I wandered through to the kitchen to wrap it and pop it in the fridge!! Wonder who that could have been........






Pitch black outside and will be for a while, looks a little frosty but not as bad as it has been, milder is good and no more high winds, they didn`t last long. 

Weather looks good for travelling up to Scotland!! 

So, braving the early crowds in one of our grocery stores, maybe two if we can`t get what we want in one. My list of 5 or 6 things has suddenly grown to quite a bit longer....not sure how that can be as Tom already thinks I`ve bought everything the stores have to offer......me?????  

Lazy day for food, turkey will be reheated in gravy tonight with some veg and roasties again, we love a turkey dinner. Lunch will be something snack like, maybe some spring rolls and I`ll defrost some of the mini sausage rolls I made last week, quick blast in the oven and lunch is ready. 

Copious amounts of tea this morning and an early breakfast! 

























*Happy Thursday*

*3 more sleeps*




​


----------



## Charade67

Awake way too early today. I never sleep well the night before a trip.
I checked the forecast and the high tomorrow for Pigeon Forge, TN is supposed to be 13. Dollywood is planning a delayed opening tomorrow, but I hope they will close instead. I don’t really want to be walking around a theme park in below freezing temperatures, but dh is determined to go.



schumigirl said:


> Turkey was beautiful, very juicy and tasty with all the added butter and bacon. I never understand how folks get dry turkey, they must cook them for a week!!


Turkey with bacon sounds really good. One of my friends smoked the turkey last year and it was a huge hit. Everyone asked him to do it again this year. 


macraven said:


> still in a wm line to pay for my groceries
> only 30 minutes and will hit Publix next
> 
> i never shop on a saturday but thought, how bad could the line waits be
> lol
> 
> Bet Publix lines will be worse


You are braver than I. I try to avoid the grocery the weekend before Christmas. 


Pumpkin1172 said:


> A single mom that used to come to our home when I provided daycare in our home (when the boys were young) who got married a few years ago now, tragically lost her husband and dad to her 2 kids yesterday in a MVA. My heart is breaking for her and her kids. I can't stop thinking about her and her kids


How tragic. My heart goes out to her. I can’t even imagine. 


schumigirl said:


> love making pies and crumbles, but yes, not so good for the waistline! Tom has asked when we come back can I make a coconut lime loaf, very sweet and sharp and it’s delicious, but………I always make at least 2 and they’re gone before they’re even cold!


Coconut lime loaf? I’m intrigued. Sounds yummy. 


Lynne G said:


> Little zoo, as decided our replacement for them closing for weather on Friday, when we would have gone. Was a fabulous night for it. No wind, a bit cool, and crowded.


Love all the lights. I should check and see if the NC zoo does anything like this. 

Im going to try to get back to sleep. We are in no real hurry today. Hotel check in is 3:00 and it’s only about a 5 hour drive. 

B’s professor has posted a few more grades, but there are still 3 ungraded assignments left. He has until tomorrow to get final grades submitted.


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, Charade, I can understand last minute for some things, but holding up B’s grades, not cool.  Have safe travels and bundle up.  

Zoo was perfect last night.  Was 32 degrees last night when we went. Mac, we thought they did a great job with all the lights and decor.  Lots of families with young kids we saw.  Nice thing is, it’s not far from us, and much smaller than the city zoo, that we said lights there were not as good this year.  I’m a fan of seeing all those holiday lights.  

Massive storm is expected today.  We are at 28 degrees right now, but the temps will rise quick with the storm.  Should he seeing a wintery mix by 10 am, as by then, the temp will be 34 degrees.  But then should be just rain, as in the 50’s degrees by evening, and a warmer overnight, as storm not leaving until early morning tomorrow.  And then, with that storm from the South, Friday will be a bad hair day for sure.  Saying damaging winds, as Friday will be 55 degrees at midnight, and by midnight Friday night, 12 degrees.  Hello blasting blowing fiercely cold weather from the Arctic.  Popsicle time.  Scary, too, as black ice on the roads, as any thing still wet from today and in the wee hours tomorrow, will be surely frozen by afternoon Friday.  Hence, anything I need to do Friday, will be earlier in the morning.  

And so, I’m with Schumi and will be drinking lots of tea today. Thirsty Thursday it is.  

So, back to that other screen, as today, is the last day of week day routine, until January 3, 2023.  Woot!    

Have that fabulous Thirsty Thursday today.  Hope all are safe, warm, and healthy. Like enjoying some drinks of your choice of refreshments.  ️


----------



## Charade67

We are on our way to Gatlinburg. Driving in the pouring rain.  Thankfully it is supposed to be dry tomorrow. Dry but very cold. Dollywood is closed tomorrow, so now dh wants to extend the trip and go on Monday.  Hopefully my boss won’t mind.


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Awake way too early today. I never sleep well the night before a trip.
> I checked the forecast and the high tomorrow for Pigeon Forge, TN is supposed to be 13. Dollywood is planning a delayed opening tomorrow, but I hope they will close instead. I don’t really want to be walking around a theme park in below freezing temperatures, but dh is determined to go.
> 
> 
> Turkey with bacon sounds really good. One of my friends smoked the turkey last year and it was a huge hit. Everyone asked him to do it again this year.
> 
> You are braver than I. I try to avoid the grocery the weekend before Christmas.
> 
> How tragic. My heart goes out to her. I can’t even imagine.
> 
> Coconut lime loaf? I’m intrigued. Sounds yummy.
> 
> Love all the lights. I should check and see if the NC zoo does anything like this.
> 
> Im going to try to get back to sleep. We are in no real hurry today. Hotel check in is 3:00 and it’s only about a 5 hour drive.
> 
> B’s professor has posted a few more grades, but there are still 3 ungraded assignments left. He has until tomorrow to get final grades submitted.



I’ve never smoked a turkey before, not sure what I’d think of it.

Hope you got back to sleep.




Charade67 said:


> We are on our way to Gatlinburg. Driving in the pouring rain.  Thankfully it is supposed to be dry tomorrow. Dry but very cold. Dollywood is closed tomorrow, so now dh wants to extend the trip and go on Monday.  Hopefully my boss won’t mind.



Have a safe journey Charade, glad the park is closed for you, it does seem cold for that.

Is Monday not a National holiday over there for you?





Finished shopping for Christmas completely…….not buying another thing! And got everything wrapped and sorted everything we’re taking with us.

Spent the afternoon with a few friends visiting, had a pot of tea, then decided it was Christmas so the sparkly was opened…….well it is Christmas! The men stuck to tea as they were driving, but us ladies do like our sparkly  They hadn’t seen my hair since I had it done, they liked it a little shorter and loved the caramel through it, not as blonde thankfully, a little toned down is better I think. 

Going to do dinner soon, got the stock ready to reheat the turkey in the oven with some beautiful veg roasted too.

Then, White Christmas tonight, but a couple of calls to make first to some friends we won’t see till after Christmas and one relative. Trying to decide if we should join friends for lunch in the village tomorrow or wait and have a take out meal tomorrow night. Decisions. 

Hope your Thursday is a good one……


----------



## Lynne G

Ooh, well would be nice to have a longer trip Charade.  Safe travels in that rainy weather.  Hopefully your office is closed on Monday.  

Yes, the next two Mondays are our federal holidays for Christmas and New Year’s Day, Schumi.  All government offices and some commercial entities are closed.  Otherwise, most non government businesses are open both Mondays, with some, having shorter hours. 

Lunchtime walk was quick, as rainy out.  Back, and thinking soup for lunch.


----------



## Charade67

schumigirl said:


> Is Monday not a National holiday over there for you?


Yes, I already had Monday off, but if we stay an extra day that will make Tuesday a travel day. I will have to miss work on Tuesday.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

The countdown is getting close now!!!!  It's close now 

It is still gross cold today.  It was - 53C or -64F with the windchill.  There is still a thick ice fog hanging around.  NO wind, it is a dead calm today.  The heater is on under my desk about 6 inches from my feet and legs to stay warm lol.  The forecast is for it to start warming up tomorrow to more tolerable temperatures.  It will feel like we should break out the bikinis after this cold spell.  

We are still planning to head to the city tomorrow to see the kids.  Hopefully dd and sil make their flight today from Mexico.  Their plane was delayed with airport closures with this brutal cold snap.   If they don't we will go to the city to pick up gd from her other Grammie so that Grammie can hopefully catch her flight to go visit her husbands kids for Xmas.  

I have most of everything together to head to dd's.  I still need to pull a few stocking stuffers I have stashed away.  I also want to whip up some reindeer food for gd's xmas eve box for her to spread outside to make sure Santa comes lol.  But other than that...I have everything done.  



Lynne G said:


> Little zoo, as decided our replacement for them closing for weather on Friday, when we would have gone. Was a fabulous night for it. No wind, a bit cool, and crowded.


Those lights are great!  What a great way to spend an evening before Xmas.  


Charade67 said:


> Awake way too early today. I never sleep well the night before a trip.
> I checked the forecast and the high tomorrow for Pigeon Forge, TN is supposed to be 13. Dollywood is planning a delayed opening tomorrow, but I hope they will close instead. I don’t really want to be walking around a theme park in below freezing temperatures, but dh is determined to go


Work Smurk.  Life is short!  I vote for miss the extra day of work and enjoy a park day!  



schumigirl said:


> Spent the afternoon with a few friends visiting, had a pot of tea, then decided it was Christmas so the sparkly was opened…….well it is Christmas! The men stuck to tea as they were driving, but us ladies do like our sparkly  They hadn’t seen my hair since I had it done, they liked it a little shorter and loved the caramel through it, not as blonde thankfully, a little toned down is better I think.
> 
> Going to do dinner soon, got the stock ready to reheat the turkey in the oven with some beautiful veg roasted too.
> 
> Then, White Christmas tonight, but a couple of calls to make first to some friends we won’t see till after Christmas and one relative. Trying to decide if we should join friends for lunch in the village tomorrow or wait and have a take out meal tomorrow night. Decisions.



Sparkly is a great way to kick off Christmas celebrations.  Have a safe drive to Scotland and that you have a great holiday season while you are there!

Well, I should go join the chin waggle in the break room and enjoy the goodies I brought in.  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## schumigirl

Charade67 said:


> Yes, I already had Monday off, but if we stay an extra day that will make Tuesday a travel day. I will have to miss work on Tuesday.



Ah I see, that makes sense. I didn’t realise you were back at work so quickly.




Pumpkin1172 said:


> The countdown is getting close now!!!!  It's close now
> 
> It is still gross cold today.  It was - 53C or -64F with the windchill.  There is still a thick ice fog hanging around.  NO wind, it is a dead calm today.  The heater is on under my desk about 6 inches from my feet and legs to stay warm lol.  The forecast is for it to start warming up tomorrow to more tolerable temperatures.  It will feel like we should break out the bikinis after this cold spell.
> 
> We are still planning to head to the city tomorrow to see the kids.  Hopefully dd and sil make their flight today from Mexico.  Their plane was delayed with airport closures with this brutal cold snap.   If they don't we will go to the city to pick up gd from her other Grammie so that Grammie can hopefully catch her flight to go visit her husbands kids for Xmas.
> 
> I have most of everything together to head to dd's.  I still need to pull a few stocking stuffers I have stashed away.  I also want to whip up some reindeer food for gd's xmas eve box for her to spread outside to make sure Santa comes lol.  But other than that...I have everything done.
> 
> 
> Those lights are great!  What a great way to spend an evening before Xmas.
> 
> Work Smurk.  Life is short!  I vote for miss the extra day of work and enjoy a park day!
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkly is a great way to kick off Christmas celebrations.  Have a safe drive to Scotland and that you have a great holiday season while you are there!
> 
> Well, I should go join the chin waggle in the break room and enjoy the goodies I brought in.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



Yep, it is so close!

Oh goodness me, I’d never survive in those temps you have. Yes, when we had that frozen fog last week or so, it just made it feel so much colder and also eerie as it hangs over the sea.

You‘ll have a lovely visit this weekend I’m sure. it’s nice to be so organised and your granddaughter will love seeing you I’m sure. And yes, hope the flight gets in ok.

We leave very early Saturday morning to drive up. Kyle finishes work at midday tomorrow but he’s going out with the guys and gals from the office so we couldn’t drive up then. Then he’s off till January 4th when the office opens back up, nice long break for him.

We do love our sparkly……..lol……think we’ll have red tonight though for our movie.

Have a great couple of days…….oh quick edit to add……expressions are funny……we say we’ll have a good old chin wag in Scotland. Not too different……



Had a call from one of my cousins in Long Island today, it’s the 2nd anniversary of my lovely Aunt D’s death. Seems only yesterday. Strangely this is the anniversary of Tom’s mum passing too. We had a lovely chat and shared some happy memories of her mum.

Turkey was beautiful, very juicy and we ended up sharing it as one of our friends popped in……yes, we have an open door policy for friends to drop in anytime. She sniffed the turkey and said she was starving….so we shared and she loved it. She brought a lovely Baileys and white chocolate cheesecake she had made, so we did have dessert.

Now watching Scrooge tonight with Alastair Sim, best version there is. We thought we’d leave White Christmas for tomorrow night.

Nice bottle of red wine has been opened…….


----------



## macraven

Charade67 said:


> We are on our way to Gatlinburg. Driving in the pouring rain.  Thankfully it is supposed to be dry tomorrow. Dry but very cold. Dollywood is closed tomorrow, so now dh wants to extend the trip and go on Monday.  Hopefully my boss won’t mind.


are you there yet?


----------



## Charade67

macraven said:


> are you there yet?


Yes.  I forgot that dh made plans to go see a magic show tonight. We are headed over there soon.


----------



## macraven

Hope the magic show is a good one!


----------



## Lynne G

Hope the magic show was fun, Charade.  Glad you got there safely.

Fading fast.  Hope all had a good night’s sleep.

We had some noisy rain through the day, and just a downpour not that long ago, and looks to be still raining now. Traffic sounds like roads are wet.  To be raining until noon tomorrow, as last hour to be snowy.  Sigh.  Why I will be out earlier in the morning.  I think place I need to go, opens at 9 am.  And power trucks coming from outside our area, to help with any down lines, due to the wind that will gust through tomorrow.


----------



## schumigirl

So much for sleeping late this morning...........up before the early birds again, you don`t hear many chirps in the winter early hours. 

Not going to be a cold day, but a rainy afternoon by the looks of it. Still haven`t decided if we`ll go out for lunch, everywhere is going to be mobbed and we`re getting takeout tonight so don`t really want a lot at lunch. 

Not much to do today apart from catch up with some folks by phone and usual pre Christmas jobs to do around the house. 

Having one of my once or twice a year eggs this morning, once sleeping beauty is up and dressed, will make a special Eggs Benedict for us, then I think I`ll do a couple of hours of scanning and storing pictures. Been doing this for what seems like forever, still have thousands of pictures to do. Then a lazy afternoon movie I think with my husband.

Time for my morning pot of tea........




































*HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVE - EVE *​


----------



## Lynne G

Friday it is.  Snow squalls as that arctic air arrives around lunchtime.  Then talking 2 to 5 degrees in the overnight.  Cold indeed.  I hear a big truck outside.  Probably salt brining the road. With the wind talking negative number feeling this afternoon.  Some very cold days, including wind chills in the single digits for Christmas Day.  Brrr.  And phone keeps flashing frost warnings for the Orlando area, and flash freezing conditions for me.  There’s a dusting of snow on our grass and on our cars.

Thank goodness lazy day for all four of us.  Bed mate was annoying, so I can see a later afternoon nap today.  I hate when he goes to bed very early.  I’m an early riser, but try to not move any until a bit later.  We have both been up since 4 am this morning. Yes, and alarm is off.  Just two early birds and two night owls is our house.  Hence, two are up and have already had breakfast, two probably won’t be up until noon or later.

Fabulous Friday to all.  That wind is noisy.  Ugh.  Weather, I definitely don’t want to beat the lowest temps Pumpkin has posted.  I’m cold.  She’s very cold.  I’ll be more than happy to give this arctic cold to someone else.


----------



## Charade67

Good morning. Woke up to a coating of snow. I think B is awake, but dh is snoring. Wish I had brought some ear plugs. 
The magic show was fun. Dh got chosen to participate in part of it. 
I have no idea what we will do today. I need to check and see what is open. 
B finally got her last grade. She ended up with 2 A’s and 1 B this semester.


----------



## macraven

Hooray for your daughter charade!
That’s great grades!

Hope you took a picture of your husband when he was in the magic show
He had to have been excited about it!


It’s 7 degrees right now but expected to reach 46 this afternoon 

I am having flashbacks of temps I had when we lived in the north


----------

